# Guerra en Ucrania XVII



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania XVII*​
Hilos Anteriores,


*Se está liando parda en Ucrania

0* - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851

*1* – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229

*2* – 1 Mar 2014 – 4 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=511619

*3* – 4 Mar 2014 – 13 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=512624

*4* – 13 Mar 2014 – 29 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=515196

*5* – 29 Mar 2014 – 18 Abr 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=519914

*6* – 18 Abr 2014 – 3 May 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=525881

*7* – 3 May 2014 – 11 Mayo 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=530336

*8* – 11 May 2014 – 12 Jun 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=532639

*9* – 12 Jun 2014 – 21 Jul 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=543735


*Guerra en Ucrania

1* – 21 Jul 2014 – 8 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=554419

*2* – 8 Ago 2014 – 25 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=559843

*3* – 25 Ago 2014 – 10 Sep 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=564927

*4* - 10 Sep 2014 – 13 Nov 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=570221

*5* – 13 Nov 2014 – 13 Ene 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=592799

*6* – 13 Ene 2015 – 13 Feb 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=611003

*7* - 13 Feb 2015 – 22 Mar 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=621231

*8* – 22 Mar 2015 – 4 Jun 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=632962

*9* – 4 Jun 2015 – 24 Jul 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=657865

*10* – 25 Jul 2015 – 30 Mar 2016
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=674486

*11* - 30 Mar 2016 – 31 Dic 2016
Guerra en Ucrania XI

*12* – 31 Diciembre 2016 – 1 Enero 2018
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/855327-guerra-ucrania-xii.html

*13* – 1 Enero 2018 – 22 Enero 2020
Guerra en Ucrania XIII#

*14* - 22 Enero 2020 - 03 Enero 2022





¡Tema mítico! - Guerra en Ucrania_XIV


Guerra en Ucrania XIV A petición del Mariscal Zhukov evolucionamos el Hilo. Nuevo Año, Nuevo Hilo con Retraso. Hilos Anteriores. Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014...




www.burbuja.info





*15* - 03 Enero 2022 - 10 Marzo 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Guerra en Ucrania XV Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info





*16* - 10 Marzo 2022 - 29 Abril 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Guerra en Ucrania XVI Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kholl (29 Abr 2022)

Pole XVII


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

«Regalos» de Ucrania


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk La Carretera Yasinovataya-Gorlovka ha cambiado desde la última vez que visité la ciudad donde estudié. Las marcas de los vehículos militares han destrozado el asf…




slavyangrad.es











«Regalos» de Ucrania


29/04/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


La Carretera Yasinovataya-Gorlovka ha cambiado desde la última vez que visité la ciudad donde estudió. Las marcas de los vehículos militares han destrozado el asfalto y en algunas zonas hay pequeños cráteres de _llegadas_. La autopista ha quedado varias veces bloqueada por los bombardeos del Ejército Ucraniano. En realidad, nunca fue segura, pero siguió usándose pese a estar a tan escasa distancia del frente. Incluso ahora, sigue habiendo transporte público a través de ella, aunque ocurra con el ruido de fondo de los cañonazos.

Nuestro destino es la localidad de Verjnetoretskoe. Para ser exactos, su parte norte. Tras ser liberada, ya no divide el pueblo en dos partes. Se ha producido una especie de unificación. Ahora es Verjnetoretskoe, sin ningún prefijo ni división.

Hasta hace poco, las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano estaban estacionadas en la parte norte, desde donde las tropas ucranianas podían realizar ataques contra las localidades de la RPD y también contra la parte sur del pueblo, que estaba controlado por las fuerzas de la República. Además, podía atacar la autopista, que está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Aparcamos en una destruida parada de autobús de cemento para _cambiarnos_, es decir, para ponernos el chaleco antibalas y el casco. Vamos a entrar a un territorio que hace solo dos semanas estaba bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. ahora es una de las secciones más _calientes_ del frente.

La localidad de Verjnetoretskoe Severnoe tiene el mismo aspecto que en su momento tuvo Nikishino, cerca de Debaltsevo. Hay viviendas destruidas a ambos lados de la carretera. Algunas de ellas muestran impactos directos. Las viviendas unifamiliares han tenido más suerte, en alguna de ellas se puede incluso ver la doble ventana. No se ve a nadie por la calle. Quedan pocos civiles y prefieren no salir demasiado. Las batallas aquí están en fase activa, así que nadie quiere tomar riesgos innecesarios.

Pasamos por un edificio de un solo piso con el tejado derrumbado. El proyectil impactó contra una de las esquinas y destruyó dos de las paredes. Al lado hay un camión destruido. Es improbable que vaya a ser utilizado en el futuro. A pocos metros está la iglesia. También recibió el impacto de los proyectiles. Es evidente que ha sido desde la dirección en la que se encuentra actualmente el Ejército Ucraniano.

No muy lejos, nos recibe un comandante de batallón con un nombre de guerra, _Sedoy _[Gris], bastante común en Donbass. Conocí a al menos a otro soldado con ese alias en las primeras fases de la guerra en la RPD. No tengo ninguna duda de que no será difícil encontrar a más en otras divisiones. Como pueden adivinar, el nombre proviene del color de su pelo. Un hombre vestido de camuflaje y sujetando una ametralladora que parece muy cansado. El avance de las tropas de la RPD no es sencillo, pero los soldados hacen todo lo que puede para expulsar al Ejército Ucraniano de las localidades de Donbass.

Este no es momento para periodistas, pero _Sedoy_ accede a contarnos qué pasa en el pueblo. “Cuando entramos en Verjnetoretskoe Severnoe, el pueblo estaba prácticamente intacto. Había poca población civil. La ideología de la gente ha cambiado aquí en ocho años. Se ha enseñado a la gente que somos los malos”, cuenta. Tras la liberación del pueblo, se encontraron en el edificio del colegio los libros con los que enseñaban a los niños. Las imágenes han circulado por internet. Con ayuda de esa literatura, se ha reformateado el pensamiento de la nueva generación. Los adultos solo tenían que ver la televisión.

En el tiempo que permanecemos en el pueblo, no desaparece el sonido de la artillería. Las armas pesadas siguen rugiendo. Las fuerzas de la RPD no van a detener la ofensiva hasta que no se libere completamente todo el territorio de Donbass. “Avanzamos, no nos detenemos. Los bombardeos continúan regularmente. Devuelven fuego, hoy con calibre de 152 y 120 milímetros. Justo ahí ha habido un impacto, hay un cráter de ocho metros detrás. No sé qué ha sido, pero ha sido algo grande. Lo principal es que no ha habido bajas ni civiles ni militares cuando se ha producido esta _llegada_”, prosigue el comandante.

El cráter está detrás de mí. Hay árboles destrozados por todas partes, restos de ramas y trozos de tierra arrancados. El cráter tiene realmente ocho metros de profundidad. La perspicacia militar funciona. En la retirada, el Ejército Ucraniano minó el pueblo. Pero pese a los bombardeos, los zapadores de la RPD retiran minas antitanque y usan el cráter para depositar los objetos explosivos.

“Disparan aleatoriamente. Su punto de referencia era el colegio. Pensaron que había alguien ahí, así que dispararon ahí”, sugiere el oficial de la milicia popular de la RPD.

Después de que la RPD expulsara al Ejército Ucraniano de aquí, no se detuvieron en Verjnetoretskoe. Han continuado liberando otras localidades y siguen avanzando. Pero ni siquiera eso impide a las tropas ucranianas bombardear un pueblo que, en realidad, está vacío. “Está en marcha la planificada destrucción de las viviendas residenciales e infraestructuras municipales. Los militantes de Kiev se están tomando la venganza contra la población civil por sus derrotas militares a causa de la impotencia en el frente”, cuenta Pavel Fomenko, representante de la milicia popular de la RPD, que nos acompaña en la zona de combate.

De vuelta, paramos cerca de la sección de la carretera en la que trabajaban los zapadores de la RPD. Está estrictamente prohibido circular al margen de la carretera en la zona de guerra. La salida de la carretera está llena de diversos objetos explosivos, no solo minas antitanque, sino también hay minas antipersona desperdigadas por el campo. Pisar una de ellas es más fácil que nunca.

“Es una mina antipersona PVM-2. Las retiramos y cuidadosamente las depositamos en un lugar específico. Marcamos con una señal para que, dios no lo quiera, la población civil no vuele por los aires. Es una mina insidiosa. Deja tullida a la persona, le arranca una pierna”, explica el sargento de la RPD _Egorovich_. Los zapadores han encontrado otra mina antitanque en nuestros alrededores. Antes de retirarla, los soldados la revisan. “Puede haber algún tipo de _sorpresa_ bajo la mina. No sabemos qué hay”, explica _Nyanya_.

El proceso de retirada se realiza con ayuda de un gato zapador. Por suerte, no hay nada bajo la mina. Los zapadores la retiran. Hay un gran número de estos _regalos_ del Ejército Ucraniano. Entre los cráteres y los restos de equipamiento destruido, puedes tener que salir accidentalmente de la carretera y pisar un de ellas. Por el momento, los efectivos de la República limpian la carretera para que los vehículos puedan pasar por aquí hacia las localidades de la zona tan pronto como sean liberadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (29 Abr 2022)

Por la noche, llegó la información de que los estadounidenses aprobaron el préstamo y arrendamiento para Ucrania. Además de las jabalinas ya familiares, Kiev puede obtener muchos tipos nuevos de armas. Entre los que cabe destacar especialmente:

- Tanques de la tercera generación M1A2 Abrams

- SAM patriota

- Cazas ligeros multifuncionales de la 4ª generación F-16 C/D

Curiosamente, ya el 10 de abril, los expertos militares estadounidenses comenzaron a hablar sobre el hecho de que ahora "de repente" tenían problemas con el movimiento de equipo pesado en Europa del Este. El problema era que los tanques y obuses Abrams súper pesados solo podían transportarse a través de ciertos puentes que podían soportarlos.

¿No nos dice esto que los "regalos del Tío Sam" de "Lend-Lease" ya están en Ucrania? O al menos de pie cerca de la frontera. ¿Y las tropas polacas no están destinadas a capturar Ucrania, sino a proteger "obsequios" y almacenes, hasta que las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de 200 mil soldados abandonen la parte occidental de Ucrania y vayan al Donbass?


----------



## Cicciolino (29 Abr 2022)

Resvmen de la gvarra de Vcraña, plis.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (29 Abr 2022)

Se alquila post en primera página.


----------



## llabiegu (29 Abr 2022)

Y seguimos en otro hilo para bingo


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Abr 2022)

La derivada económica de todo esto, con el giro de Rusia hacia Asia, ya es algo que falsimedia tiene que aceptar, aunque lo cuente de aquella forma…


Y curiosamente en la zona rusa judía … que cosas…


----------



## llabiegu (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, la partición de Ucrania va tomando forma. Los polacos se quedarán con el oeste y Rusia con el este. No implicaría que en un primer momento cada uno de ellos se anexionara la parte que le toca, pero de facto sería así; en un lado una zona bajo control polaco llamada Ucrania, y las republicas prorrusas en el otro.



Y si Polonia recupera parte de Ucrania, que pasa con Alemania?? Tendría derecho a reclamar Pomerania y Silesia


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y si Polonia recupera parte de Ucrania, que pasa con Alemania?? Tendría derecho a reclamar Pomerania y Silesia



Buena pregunta. A la hora de retocar fronteras, ya puestos... Aunque no quedan minorías significativas en todas esas zonas, en Polonia y Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Dos coches civiles explotan sobre minas colocadas por militares ucranianos⚡

Dos coches civiles han sido volados cerca de la ciudad de Makarov, en la región de Kyiv. Dos vehículos civiles han explotado hoy cerca de la ciudad de Makarov, en la región de Kiev.

En total, una persona murió y cinco resultaron heridas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45827


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Una foto interesante, ¿qué hacen los mercenarios georgianos en el lugar de la llegada de ayer en Kiev?

t.me/boris_rozhin/45823


----------



## Roedr (29 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y si Polonia recupera parte de Ucrania, que pasa con Alemania?? Tendría derecho a reclamar Pomerania y Silesia



Que vuelvan a las andadas y arreglen sus problemas fronterizos con una nueva guerra mundial. ¿Hay alguna región africana más cafre que éstos?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Feroces batallas por Orekhovo y Svetlichnoye están sucediendo ahora mismo en la zona de Lugansk — gauleiter local Gaidai


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Gracias @ransomraff.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

çç


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Las tropas rusas entraron en el pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya en las afueras de Kharkov, donde estallaron los combates


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que vuelvan a las andadas y arreglen sus problemas fronterizos con una nueva guerra mundial. ¿Hay alguna región africana más cafre que éstos?



no, más allá del limes romano, la barbarie


----------



## afiestas (29 Abr 2022)

Yo también estuve aquí...

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

En la zona de Avdiivka, los Sunnypeaks están trabajando muy estrechamente en las posiciones de las AFU hoy.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45821
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Los cosacos del 6º Regimiento de Fusileros Motorizados Separados que lleva el nombre de Platov continúan los trabajos de desnazificación y desmilitarización en la zona del asentamiento de Popasna.
☝Nueva hornada de "Moonies" que han sobrevivido. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/45820

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El niño de 11 años que resultó herido durante el bombardeo de Makiivka por parte del ejército ucraniano el 28 de abril ha muerto. Fue hospitalizado con una fractura, un shock traumático y heridas de metralla. Su estado era grave. Los médicos no pudieron ayudarle, según el cuartel general de defensa del DNR.

Un total de 19 vecinos, entre ellos cuatro niños, resultaron heridos en el ataque con cohetes. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Sanidad de la República informó de que dos niños y tres adultos se encontraban en estado grave.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45817

_video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

La contraofensiva de las AFU sobre Izyum, con la que los propagandistas del régimen de Kiev llevan varios días amenazando, aún no ha comenzado. Como de costumbre, los soldados ucranianos prácticamente atacan, ganan y celebran.
Por la noche, las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas volvieron a destruir un misil Tochka-U que volaba hacia Izyum. Estabilidad.

t.me/epoddubny/10194


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El imperio de la mentira y la hipocresía está en marcha.

La Casa Blanca: "Washington no ve ninguna prueba de que Rusia esté creando corredores humanitarios en Ucrania o proporcionando ayuda humanitaria.

Y esto viene de aquellos cuyo Estado ha estado librando guerras durante décadas, dejando tras de sí países devastados. 

t.me/epoddubny/10193


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen ridiculizando a Arestovych

La famosa frase del asesor del PO ucraniano sobre los fantásticos "2-3 días" se ha convertido ya en un meme incluso entre los ucranianos. No está claro de dónde salen estas cifras en la cabeza de Arestovich, y lo principal es que siempre son las mismas.

"Quedan pocos rusos. Dos o tres días más y los mataremos a todos. La guerra durará... si esos 2 o 3 días... entonces alrededor de 93 años", cita el autor del vídeo a Arestovich.

En Ucrania sólo hay PAYASOS en el poder, qué más se puede hacer que burlarse de ellos.

t.me/Soldierline/4910

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041409
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041410
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041412



Buen resumen...


----------



## poppom (29 Abr 2022)

hilo nuevo vida nueva


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El periodista ucraniano Dmitriy Gordon: Si yo fuera las AFU, golpearía sin piedad a Transnistria.

t.me/Soldierline/4907

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon morteros contra un puesto de control en el pueblo de Krupets, en la región de Kursk, por la mañana

"La mañana en el distrito fronterizo de Rylsky fue turbulenta. Alrededor de las 8:00 a.m. se dispararon morteros contra el puesto de control en el pueblo de Krupets. Nuestros guardias fronterizos respondieron con fuego y los militares reprimieron el bombardeo", dijo el gobernador de la región, Roman Starovoit.

No hubo víctimas ni daños.

t.me/Soldierline/4906


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de los putincels.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Los canales TG de Odessa han informado de que los días 1, 2 y 9 de mayo se convertirán en días de toque de queda en la ciudad. Las autoridades de la ciudad temen que los habitantes de Odessa salgan en masa a conmemorar a las víctimas del 2 de mayo y a celebrar el 9 de mayo.

/t.me/Soldierline/4902


----------



## Honkler (29 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de los putincels.



La polla de Biden en tu culo bien, ah?


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La polla de Biden en tu culo bien, ah?



Claro claro, no ir con la horda te hace follaanglo. La pollita de Putin a qué sabe? A fracaso!!!!


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

* Informamos de los principales acontecimientos de la noche.*

- Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon 7 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm en el distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk a las 03:35, así como 6 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm en el distrito Kirovsky de Donetsk a las 03:50. Un depósito de petróleo está en llamas.

- Durante la pasada noche, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon seis veces el territorio de la RNL. Cuatro civiles resultaron heridos.

- En Donetsk, Yasynuvata y Makeyevka, al menos seis civiles murieron y otros 24 resultaron heridos por los ucrofascistas durante el día. El bombardeo de Donetsk y Yasynuvata no cesa.

- En la dirección de Luhansk, se están produciendo feroces combates por Orekhovo. Las fuerzas armadas rusas están asaltando las posiciones de las AFU.

- Los combates continúan en la zona industrial de Rubizhne. En Popasna se están produciendo intensos combates, se está avanzando, pero muy poco.

- La situación en Transnistria sigue siendo tensa. Del 28 al 30 de abril, el mando de las AFU decidió realizar ejercicios en Podolsk, que está muy cerca de un depósito militar en el pueblo de Kolbasna.

t.me/Soldierline/4901


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2022)

Me parece que en lo unico que está ganando Ucrania es en su capacidad de propaganda...


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Yo también estuve aquí.

Veremos si podemos completarlo...


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

Se ha filtrado información de que Ucrania está tratando de adquirir armas de los señores de la guerra en Irak. Estos se transportarán a Turquía y luego se volarán a Ucrania.


ÚLTIMA HORA: Los búlgaros quieren recuperar el gas ruso y lo pagarán en rublos. - Ministro K. Ninova.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

_Continuan con su guerra a las estatuas y monumentos conmemorativos,_

El monumento a Maxim Gorky será retirado en Vinnytsia

La decisión fue tomada por el comité ejecutivo del ayuntamiento local en respuesta a una petición ciudadana. El escritor fue acusado de ser un "servidor del régimen estalinista".

En 1968 se erigió un monumento a Máximo Gorki en el parque central de Vinnitsa; el parque también recibió el nombre del escritor.

Sin embargo, en 2020, el parque fue rebautizado en la ola de descomunización que se legalizó en Ucrania en 2015. Ahora el propio monumento será retirado.

En ocho años, Ucrania sólo ha aprendido a derrotar a los monumentos.

t.me/Soldierline/4899


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Abr 2022)

pillo sitio y granada caducada en ataque a Transnistria por ejercito ucro


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas detuvieron a un antiguo comandante del pelotón de defensa territorial ucraniano en Kherson. En el domicilio del hombre se encontraron granadas, munición, un fusil de asalto AK-74, un cuchillo y bengalas.

t.me/Soldierline/4911


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Ni yo, Ana. Ni yo...


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

*Mapa de la evolución de las operaciones en la batalla por Donbás a 28 de abril.*

Los expertos estadounidenses observan un aumento de la intensidad de las operaciones de combate de las unidades rusas en la dirección de Izyum, cerca de las localidades de Velyka Komyshevakha, Kurulka, Dolgenkoye y Aleksandrovka.

Continúan los intensos combates cerca de Yampil, Liman, Severodonetsk, Popasna y Avdeevka.

Los estadounidenses también han registrado un número importante de ataques aéreos, de misiles y de artillería rusos en la primera línea de defensa de las AFU y en la profundidad de las líneas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45833


----------



## Bucanero (29 Abr 2022)

Pillo sirio, no, eh, ukro, lo que sea. El mejor hilo, para informarse medio decentemente, en este mundo lleno de propaganda.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

"Estados Unidos está "como un halcón" observando los acontecimientos en Moldavia y Transnistria", dijo el Secretario de Estado Anthony Blinken.

La redacción es más que elocuente.

A día de hoy, los gobiernos de Estados Unidos, Canadá, Bulgaria, Francia, Israel, Reino Unido y Alemania han instado a sus ciudadanos a abandonar o no visitar Transnistria.

t.me/epoddubny/10196


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



No estaba prohibida la salida de civiles?


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

"Contraataque" ukro en Kherson


----------



## mecaweto (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ni yo, Ana. Ni yo...



Idem. Esa tarde vi todo en directo porque alguien pasó un enlace de una TV Local de Odessa que estaba transmitiendo en streaming cámara en mano.

Visto que eso no provocó ninguna reacción en los medios occidentales te das cuenta de que ese es uno de los momentos de tu vida en que hacen que todo de un giro.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)

*Reino Unido mandará 8.000 Soldados a Países del Este.*


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Los funcionarios de aduanas del aeropuerto de Chisinau encontraron munición y armas en el equipaje de un ciudadano ucraniano, que también tiene la nacionalidad estadounidense

El ucraniano llevaba cascos y chalecos antibalas, prismáticos y binoculares de diferentes modelos, botiquines y accesorios de armas.

El hombre llegó a Moldavia en un vuelo Estambul-Chisinau (procedente de Houston, Estados Unidos).

t.me/Soldierline/4914


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Idem. Esa tarde vi todo en directo porque alguien pasó un enlace de una TV Local de Odessa que estaba transmitiendo en streaming cámara en mano.
> 
> Visto que eso no provocó ninguna reacción en los medios occidentales te das cuenta de que ese es uno de los momentos de tu vida en que hacen que todo de un giro.



Cuando sale el tema de conversación de Ucrania -que si Putin es mu malo, que si los rusos son como los hunos...- entro en el ajo y lo primero que suelto es la pregunta de "tu sabes lo qué pasó en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014, debes saberlo ya que hablas tanto. ¿No lo sabes? pues yo lo ví en directo, gilipollas. Por lo tanto, yo si puedo hablar y tú no, que ni siquiera sabías hace un mes donde coño esta Ucrania.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuando sale el tema de conversación de Ucrania -que si Putin es mu malo, que si los rusos son como los hunos...- entro en el ajo y lo primero que suelto es la pregunta de "tu sabes lo qué pasó en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014, debes saberlo ya que hablas tanto. ¿No lo sabes? pues yo lo ví en directo, gilipollas. Por lo tanto, yo si puedo hablar y tú no, que ni siquiera sabías hace un mes donde coño esta Ucrania.



ostias. Me too.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Abr 2022)

Chinese Defense Minister’s Iran trip to help lift military ties to ‘unprecedented’ level - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El Consejero de Estado y *Ministro de Defensa Nacional de China*, Wei Fenghe, *se reunió con el presidente iraní, Ebrahim Raisi*, el miércoles y ambas partes *acordaron profundizar aún más la cooperación militar y en otras áreas,* durante una visita inusual del Ministro de Defensa de China a Irán que, según los expertos, *podría ayudar a elevar a China. -Lazos militares de Irán a un nivel sin precedentes en el contexto de un EE. UU. cada vez más hostil* y una situación global tumultuosa.

Durante la reunión del miércoles, Raisi pidió expandir las áreas de cooperación entre los dos países y fortalecer la cooperación integral, incluso en el campo militar. Después de la reunión, llegaron a consensos sobre la expansión de la comunicación estratégica de alto nivel, la profundización de los intercambios militares* y la realización de ejercicios conjuntos y entrenamientos de personal, *informó Xinhua.


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Estas son las armas de las que nadie mas puede presumir, que diría Putin.

Parece que es real y que tiene cuenta en twitter.

Madre de diox, qué manera tiene uno de empezar el viernesss


----------



## petroglifo (29 Abr 2022)

No es rumorologia @otroyomismo, el gobierno ucraniano comunico oficialmente al ruso, que no renovaria el alquiler de la base, que estaba a punto de expirar, eso es totalmente constatable.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Claro claro, no ir con la horda te hace follaanglo. La pollita de Putin a qué sabe? A fracaso!!!!



Lo clavas. 

El fracaso es honroso cuando sabes que luchas por lo que crees justo. 

La mayoria de otanistas anteponen el caballo ganador a todo lo demas. Yo me guio por mis principios. Otros los adaptan segun ven quien va ganando la carrera. 
Y cambian de caballo.....


----------



## orcblin (29 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Chinese Defense Minister’s Iran trip to help lift military ties to ‘unprecedented’ level - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y otro pasito más , joer como está cambiando el mundo en 2 meses..


----------



## alcorconita (29 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> ostias. Me too.



La mayoría de los que estamos en el hilo lo vimos en directo a través de burbuja. Y más que la victoria de alguno de los bandos, lo que queremos es que se haga justicia.

Que rule el karma libremente e ya. No hay prisa.


----------



## espinete2004 (29 Abr 2022)

Da gusto leer a @frangelico con los datos

Guerra en Ucrania XVI



frangelico dijo:


> Ojo que a valoraciones americanas eso es 1M de horas de vuelo que divididas en un año son 3000 diarias. Y un Sentry patrullando 24h en la frontera de Polonia con Ucrania es 1M al día y lo mismo un Global Hawk y así sucesivamente., Por no hablar del coste horario de un satélite. El transporte se come una parte sustancial de los costes y los militares americanos desplazados tienen coste de puta de gran lujo, lo mismo salen a mil pavos diarios de media . En Afganistán gastaron 300M en promedio diario y la mayor parte fueron nóminas y del resto las horas de vuelo fueron una parte enorme porque todo se traía de USa o Europa en C-17. .


----------



## Deitano (29 Abr 2022)

Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.

Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.


----------



## petroglifo (29 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no, más allá del limes romano, la barbarie



Los malos pretenden destruir nuestra civilizacion occidental (anglocabrones), sin el hombre europeo solo hay barbarie y atraso, incluso los chinos con sus 120 CI seguirian en la edad media.






*Imperio Euro-Ruso o desaparicion del ser humano, es facil de comprender, no hay acuerdo que respeten, solo entienden la ley de la selva.*


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Esperemos que este sea el hilo definitivo de la liberación del Donbas y del Sur de Nueva Rusia!!
Chin chin amigos!!


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



¿Pero ganaron la guerra de Vietnam?


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (29 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no, más allá del limes romano, la barbarie



Más allá del Rin, nunca han dejado de ser incivilizados en taparrabos que funcionan sobre raíles siguiendo los cimientos sociales que les llegaron con el cristianismo. Pero no les saques de ahí. A cualquier europeo que no tenga raíces latinas, griegas o celtas, a la que le toca pensamiento autónomo aparece la barbarie.


----------



## Azrael_II (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuando sale el tema de conversación de Ucrania -que si Putin es mu malo, que si los rusos son como los hunos...- entro en el ajo y lo primero que suelto es la pregunta de "tu sabes lo qué pasó en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014, debes saberlo ya que hablas tanto. ¿No lo sabes? pues yo lo ví en directo, gilipollas. Por lo tanto, yo si puedo hablar y tú no, que ni siquiera sabías hace un mes donde coño esta Ucrania.



Yo también lo vi en directo, cambio mi visión del mundo para siempre


----------



## petroglifo (29 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se ha filtrado información de que Ucrania está tratando de adquirir armas de los señores de la guerra en Irak. Estos se transportarán a Turquía y luego se volarán a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA: Los búlgaros quieren recuperar el gas ruso y lo pagarán en rublos. - Ministro K. Ninova.
> ...



La guerra contra la impresora a la larga la perderian los rusos, si los polacos y rumanos ponen sus botas oficialmente en Ucrania, hay que darles sin piedad, la guerra no tiene nada de ver con un combate en un cuadrilatero, con reglas y jueces, la parte debil del conflicto son los rusos y los ucranianos solo son las marionetas y los daños colaterales.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estas son las armas de las que nadie mas puede presumir, que diría Putin.
> 
> Parece que es real y que tiene cuenta en twitter.
> 
> Madre de diox, qué manera tiene uno de empezar el viernesss



OT: joder con el apellido


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Feroces batallas por Orekhovo y Svetlichnoye están sucediendo ahora mismo en la zona de Lugansk — gauleiter local Gaidai



He puesto Orekhovo en google maps y me salía que los ucranianos estaban a 90 kilómetros de Moscu...
Twitter tenía razón, he pensado


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



Eso que tú dices es el error de cálculo en que se está cayendo y que nos lleva a Europa, POR AHORA, y a EE.UU. como el efecto vaya creciendo y llegue al dolar por delante...

Pero siendo esto grave la cosa puede ser BASTANTE PEOR...

- Esos millones van a apuntalar la subida de materias primas y especialmente la energía... Rusia es un gran productor de tales materias primas... y en ese punto se puede dar Y YO DIRÍA QUE SE VA A DAR una situación de verdadero DRAMA: la guerra se jugará entre un ludópata, Europa-EE.UU, que no querrán dejar de jugar en ningún momento y un casino que precisa que el jugador siga jugando... ese ESCENARIO maquiavélico y DELIRANTE conllevaría que ambos precisarían seguir escalando infinitamente o de lo contrario ambos PERDERIAN...

Lo jodido del tema es que eso en economía y por teoría de juegos tiene no sólo sentido, sino coherencia y es al final lo LOGICO... TREMENDO... teorema del prisionero mediante... 

Y eso daría miedo, un profundo y terrorífico pavor...


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



No van a cambiar nada, bueno si más muertos, pero no el curso de la guerra.
Buena parte de ese dinero va a ir en mordidas para personal vario, otro desaparecerá y lo que reste a quincalla junto algún aparato nuevo para que no se diga, la mayoría del cual ira a parar a los arsenales de las republicas.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



La direccion está tomada. 

O rusia sobrevive o nada sobrevive. 

El balon está en el tejado otanista. 

O echa el freno y se "desglobaliza" ( que es lo que está pasando) o no hay mundo donde expandirse.

Lo de ukrania no deja de ser un coletazo otanista.Un querer acaparar todas las materias primas y mercados acaparables antes de cerrar las puertas del castillo.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> La guerra contra la impresora a la larga la perderian los rusos, si los polacos y rumanos ponen sus botas oficialmente en Ucrania, hay que darles sin piedad, la guerra no tiene nada de ver con un combate en un cuadrilatero, con reglas y jueces, la parte debil del conflicto son los rusos y los ucranianos solo son las marionetas y los daños colaterales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041514



Claro que sí guapi.
Se nota que de economía controlas un montón, casi como la Ministra Montero.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Más allá del Rin, nunca han dejado de ser incivilizados en taparrabos que funcionan sobre raíles siguiendo los cimientos sociales que les llegaron con el cristianismo. Pero no les saques de ahí. A cualquier europeo que no tenga raíces latinas, griegas o celtas, a la que le toca pensamiento autónomo aparece la barbarie.



Todos los que no sean herederos de Roma o Constantinopla siguen teniendo trazas propias de sociedades tribales, y se les nota. Les sale esa vena a poco que se estimule.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

_Los ministros de energía de los estados miembros de la Unión Europea celebrarán una reunión de emergencia el *2 de mayo* para discutir el suministro de gas ruso y el pago en rublos, anunció el viernes la ministra de Clima y Medio Ambiente de Polonia, Anna Moskwa._


----------



## Julc (29 Abr 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Resvmen de la gvarra de Vcraña, plis.



En twitter, Ucrania está a punto de acabar la Estrella de la Muerte con la que arrasará Moscú.

En el mundo real, corren como conejos.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ...





Vettonio... esto es un hilo sobre guerra... a ver... esa foto es como... es para... es que... sin palabras o las que diría... aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

Bielorrusia traslada tropas a la frontera con Polonia


----------



## petroglifo (29 Abr 2022)

El expat muerto de hambre de @Seronoser me metio en la nevera, que ridiculo eres,
удачной поездки коричневый

PD- Marronido que se las da de gran señor, un oficinista que vive al dia.


----------



## Discordante (29 Abr 2022)

Dicen que la historia es ciclica. Igual que en el 32 en el mismo lugar.


----------



## K0laps0 (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



Yo no se si va a acabar con las fuerzas rusas o con la economia occidental, la locura de millones que se estan esfumando por parte de occidente en esta guerra mientras Rusia ingresa cada vez mas debido a la fortaleza del Rublo apreciandose y la subida sin parar de las materias primas que exporta. 

No se cual es el porcentaje de fuerzas que está usando Rusia pero creo que no es ni un 25%, corregidme si me equivoco, mientras que Ucrania aun recibiendo material a cascoporro debe de tener cada vez menos hombres capaces de manejar ese material con experiencia


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Abr 2022)

Hasta el último ucraniano... literalmente.

Parece que la OTAN y Rusia están de acuerdo.

EDITO: Y Zelenski también.


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Abr 2022)

Pillo silo en hilo mítico.


*Borrell: "Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*

El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, *Josep Borrell*, dijo hoy que *el bloque debe reducir la dependencia al gas y el petróleo ruso*, después que el Kremlin cortara el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por su negativa a pagar en rublos.

"Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido, sin duda, demasiado lejos (...) *Esta ultima decisión de Rusia no hará sino acelerar que Europa *se reconvierta a energías verdes que no creen dependencias y no atenten contra el clima", afirmó Borrell, quien se encuentra de visita oficial en Chile.


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Pánico en el Ben Gurión.

Una familia de turistas gusanos se llevaban de recuerdo un proyectil que habían pillado en el Golán.

En fin...


----------



## petroglifo (29 Abr 2022)

Controla tu economia domestica, no te preocupes por la de los demas, pobre y ridiculo hasta la saciedad, tus papis te compraron el detector de metales, para que salgas de casa los fines de semana ???, tu de Moscu conoces el camino hasta el cole.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vettonio... esto es un hilo sobre guerra... a ver... esa foto es como... es para... es que... sin palabras o las que diría... aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh



Buenos misiles balísticos.


----------



## K0laps0 (29 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Pillo silo en hilo mítico.
> 
> 
> *Borrell: "Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*
> ...



Pero dada esa dependencia adquirida y la ingente de materias primas necesarias para TODO que tiene Rusia ninguno de los sibnormales que nos dirigen ha pensado que en vez de ponerse en contra de Rusia habria sido mejor acercarse a ella (antes de que explotara lo de Ucrania) y mantener una relación comercial y dipomática fluida. Habria sido beneficioso para ambos lados, pero como parece que la clase politica no es capaz de pensar ni un poco en estas estamos. A hostias con nuestro mayor poveedor de materias primas y Rusia vendiendonos lo que quiere (por ejemplo fertilizantes no) y por otro lado buscando la forma de a medio/ corto plazo derivar todas esas ventas a un mercado de 3000 millones de almas que tiene en la dirección contraría a Europa que estaran encantados en comprarle todo


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Buenos misiles balísticos.



Toda ella es una estrella de la muerte, en la que los misiles son acompañamientos imprescindibles, pero no los más mortales... INAUDITO...


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Abr 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Pero dada esa dependencia adquirida y la ingente de materias primas necesarias para TODO que tiene Rusia ninguno de los sibnormales que nos dirigen ha pensado que en vez de ponerse en contra de Rusia habria sido mejor acercarse a ella (antes de que explotara lo de Ucrania) y mantener una relación comercial y dipomática fluida. Habria sido beneficioso para ambos lados, pero como parece que la clase politica no es capaz de pensar ni un poco en estas estamos. A hostias con nuestro mayor poveedor de materias primas y Rusia vendiendonos lo que quiere (por ejemplo fertilizantes no) y por otro lado buscando la forma de a medio/ corto plazo derivar todas esas ventas a un mercado de 3000 millones de almas que tiene en la dirección contraría a Europa que estaran encantados en comprarle todo




Yo no creo que la incompetencia de nuestros políticos (todos los europeos) se justifique ni siquiera con el Principio de Peter, el que propugna que los cargos suben hasta alcanzar su máximo nivel de incompetencia... Creo que debe existir algo, una organización, una fuerza, destinada a poner a los políticos más ineptos al mando en Europa... Gente realmente incompetente que sólo repiten lo que les mandan, verdaderos títeres. Un ejemplo palmario sería nuestro Pedro Sánchez... o Borrell, o Boris Johnson, o Macron... personalidades con una psicopatía evidente y con deficiencias emocionales más que evidentes. ¿Cómo han llegado al poder con esas taras? ¿Es la psicopatía un elemento imprescindible para el ascenso, o es que hay organismos que eligen a este tipo de gente para alcanzar el poder, pues son controlables a través de sus taras?

Si no fuese así, es que la humanidad no tiene remedio.


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Julian lo está pasando mal


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> *Controla tu economia domestica, no te preocupes por la de los demas,*...




Totalmente de acuerdo, lástima que no se haga y no se obligue a nuestros mandatarios a ello...

De salario y con la inflación el español medio ya ha perdido un 8% de poder adquisitivo...

De ahorro, si lo tiene, otro 8% a mayores...

Si lo del gas avanza ese 8% va a ser incluso una lindeza con lo que viene... 

Tienes gran razón, si en lugar de meternos en terrenos ajenos mirásemos más por el nuestro propio mejor nos iría, pero...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Hoy que tenemos?:

1. El dolar a 70 rublos
2. El petróleo a 108 dólares/7700 rublos.
3. Grecia se suma a Alemania, Austria, Hungría y Vaticano, a comprar en Rublos. Mientras los demás, como Polonia, se hacen los duros...pero le compran el gas ruso a Alemania por detrás  

Menuda sacada de polla de Rusia, económicamente hablando.
Todos creían que Rusia sería la única con inflación y caída del PIB.
Y ya estamos viendo que USA se está despeñando, y con ella, el dólar (del euro ni hablamos, que es una moneda de risa).


----------



## pgas (29 Abr 2022)

*Informe de situación: Operación Z*

*Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker*

Gran cantidad de actualizaciones significativas hoy.
Comencemos con lo más apremiante: parece que nuestros informes sobre Transnistria RUMINT la última vez fueron precisos, las escaladas allí ahora están empeorando. Más y más información brota de todas direcciones que sugiere una situación cada vez más grave.

Polonia y Ucrania ahora han anunciado 'ejercicios' militares que moverán convenientemente el equipo hacia el este del país:
_El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia anunció que en relación con los “ejercicios militares” desde el 1 de mayo hasta fin de mes habrá un fuerte movimiento de columnas con equipos en el norte y este del país”.
“Los medios ucranianos informan que se ha anunciado un ejercicio militar en Kotovsk (también conocido como Podilsk) desde hoy hasta el 30, a unos 20 km de la frontera de Transnistria”._


Mientras Transnistria supuestamente anunció la movilización: Moldova’s Breakaway Transnistria Orders General Mobilisation

Y el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Bulgaria pide a sus ciudadanos que abandonen el país. La apelación se publica en el sitio web oficial del departamento:
_“Dado el deterioro de la situación en la República de Moldavia y sus alrededores, hacemos un llamado a nuestros compatriotas para que se abstengan de viajar al país. Invitamos a los ciudadanos búlgaros que se encuentran en el territorio de la República de Moldavia a tomar medidas para salir del país en los vehículos actualmente disponibles”._

Y se dijo que muchos ciudadanos en Transnistria ya estaban huyendo cuando se vio tráfico enredado en los puntos de control fronterizos.

Se publicó un video del probable ataque terrorista ucraniano en el edificio
del Ministerio de Tiraspol, que muestra a varios hombres armados enmascarados armados con RPG disparando al edificio:

Arestovich ha pedido abiertamente a Moldavia que tome Transnistria, que "oficialmente" rechazó, por ahora: Moldova turns down Kiev’s suggestions on Transnistria
Mientras tanto, el MI6 afirma que es Rusia la que está preparando un asalto masivo allí:
_“ Mi-6 envió inteligencia a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania y al Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de que Rusia está preparando un desembarco en Transnistria si comienza una escalada, y también se activa en el frente sur. Se están transfiriendo fuerzas adicionales del ejército ruso a Crimea, y la Flota del Mar Negro está preparando una operación en Besarabia. La inteligencia británica volvió a recomendar a Zelensky que se abstenga de los planes para atacar el PMR hasta que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se fortalezcan con nuevas armas”._

Y el ex primer ministro de Moldavia_, Iurie Leanca,_ emitió la siguiente declaración:
_“Si los rusos logran llegar a Tiraspol, será el fin de Moldavia. Si Bucarest y Chisinau no implementan ciertos escenarios. Nuestro único escenario es Unire (el nombre del movimiento para la unificación de Rumania y Moldavia). Cuando Rumanía da este paso junto con Chisinau, inmediatamente caemos bajo el paraguas de seguridad de la OTAN y la Unión Europea_”.

WarGonzo informa que Moldavia está celebrando consultas secretas con la OTAN sobre una acción combinada para retomar Transnistria:
Спецоперация НАТО под названием «Кровавая Майя» (puedes autotraducir el artículo)
Extracto:
_“Entonces, nuestros expertos de alto rango en Chisinau, que están realmente preocupados por la seguridad de la gente común, informan que la jefa de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, está celebrando reuniones a puerta cerrada con parlamentarios para convencerlos de abogar públicamente por la participación de Moldavia en hostilidades contra el PMR y el contingente militar ruso desplegado allí. .
Naturalmente, Sandu no hace esto por una naturaleza militarista personal, sino por orden de sus supervisores inmediatos: el ciudadano alemán Hans Martin Sieg y el estratega político estadounidense Jason Smart, quienes actúan siguiendo instrucciones e instrucciones directas de los generales de la OTAN que dividen las tareas correspondientes.
En los escenarios propuestos por los curadores, los propios militares moldavos supuestamente participarán nominalmente, la participación directa en las hostilidades y su despliegue, así como la planificación militar adicional, recaerán sobre los hombros de las Fuerzas Armadas rumanas. Por lo tanto, el bloque de la OTAN está elaborando otro esquema basado en el principio de "representación": los rumanos están luchando, pero bajo la bandera de Moldavia en general, según los clásicos.
El reconocimiento ya se ha llevado a cabo, las armas pesadas y la mano de obra se están reuniendo, pero hay un problema: los socios leales de Sandu, al darse cuenta de las posibles consecuencias específicas para sus propias personas, no quieren compartir con ella el título de "maldita maya" y el destino del equipo del comediante Zelensky, que, como todos entendemos, se decidió hace mucho tiemp_o”.

Grandes convoyes militares rumanos avistados dirigiéndose hacia la frontera oriental:


Y ahora, el jefe ruso de la agencia de inteligencia SVR ha declarado:







Sputnik/RT informando ambos:
Poland has secret plan for Ukraine, Moscow claims
https://sputniknews.com/20220428/washington-warsaw-discuss-reunification-of-poland–western-ukraine-russian-foreign-intel-chief-1095121664.html
Y al mismo tiempo, se informa que:
_“Washington ha establecido un centro de inteligencia en Lvov donde los estadounidenses trabajan con oficiales del Estado Mayor para obtener información rápida de aviones de reconocimiento, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y satélites que recopilan datos alrededor y sobre __Ucrania__ en el espacio. El personal es de unas 50 personas solo de los EE. UU. Está ubicado en uno de los edificios de comunicación en Lviv”._

Ahora, lo más importante que hay que entender es que _todas_ estas escaladas están ocurriendo por *una sola* razón: Rusia está aniquilando por completo a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el Donbass. A las AFU les está yendo aún más horrible de lo que muchos imaginaban. Aquí hay algunos videos nuevos solo de los dos últimos días que muestran no solo posiblemente cientos de pérdidas en KIA, sino también nuevas rendiciones masivas:

Grandes pérdidas (18+): 






Russian Drones Secretly Guide Artillery To Obliterate Ukrainian Trench Positions
Aerial View Of Destroyed Ukrainian Positions Near Kherson-Nikolayev (18+)
Last Remnants Of Azov Militants On Outskirts of Azovstal Liquidated (18+)

Estas son pérdidas insostenibles: las AFU están siendo aplastadas y aniquiladas y la tan esperada ofensiva rusa aún no ha comenzado. Se está poniendo tan mal que incluso las fuentes pro-occidentales más infames están extremadamente preocupadas: Jihad Julian es el principal entre ellos. Aquí está el vil Anders Aslund: https://twitter.com/anders_aslund/status/1519678415456149506
_“La guerra: Ucrania ha experimentado un revés en los últimos días. Un alto funcionario ucraniano anunció ayer que las tropas rusas habían tomado parte de la región de Kharkiv. Ayer, Rusia anunció que ha capturado toda la región de Kherson. Sin avances ucranianos. No es bueno."_
Y otro: _“Rusia está aumentando el ritmo de la ofensiva en Ucrania en todas las direcciones, – Presidente del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksandr Motuzyanyk. Aparentemente, incluso las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están cansadas de las mentiras tranquilizadoras de Arestovich”._

Los avances rusos no solo han aplastado las defensas ucranianas, sino que los ataques rusos han seguido aumentando en muchos objetivos de infraestructura:
_“Según información confiable recibida en el suroeste de Kharkov, la sede de la TRO/Azov fue destruida. Hay muertos y heridos”._
Hay fotos del cuartel general destruido, parece que podría haber muchos muertos.
Los cruces ferroviarios más críticos al oeste de Kiev se vieron afectados.

Ucrania, por supuesto, continúa su escalada hacia la guerra asimétrica/terrorista, golpeando varios sitios en territorio ruso. Todavía no hay certeza de cómo lo están haciendo, aparte de pistas como el hecho de que varios 'saboteadores' que trabajaban para la SBU ucraniana fueron arrestados ayer en Rusia por el FSB. Uno estaba en Crimea, tenía explosivos y planeaba bombardear un centro comercial en Simferopol.
Es comprensible que muchos en Rusia se sientan hartos, y algunos creen que Rusia eventualmente puede designar a Ucrania como un estado terrorista, lo que podría abrir caminos para una eventual declaración formal de guerra y movilización, si fuera necesario.
_@SamRamani.49m
Es probable que Rusia reconozca formalmente a Ucrania como un estado terrorista Los intentos de asesinato de figuras de los medios estatales rusos, que el FSB vincula al SBU de Ucrania, y los ataques en la región separatista de Transnistria en Moldavia son los pretextos para este movimiento._

Margarita Semonyan, directora de RT/Sputnik, agregó su voz a la mezcla. Los críticos occidentales y algunos 'maximalistas' pro-rusos creen que poco a poco se está ablandando al público ruso para la eventual aceptación del uso nuclear:
_“Explosiones y sirenas de defensa aérea en Belgorod. Los anglosajones ofrecen públicamente a Ucrania transferir las hostilidades al territorio de Rusia. Y dotarla de los medios para implementar este plan. ¿Qué opción nos dan, idiotas? ¿Destrucción completa de la Ucrania restante? ¿Ataque nuclear?_
https://twitter.com/M_Simonyan/status/1519559715432370178
Y otras figuras destacadas de los medios rusos:
https://twitter.com/ClintEhrlich/status/1519584974885687296

Uno de los nuevos drones suicidas polacos Warmate ya ha sido derribado por Rusia
https://twitter.com/200_zoka/status/1519345294898610176
Grandes cantidades de envíos de armas occidentales destruidos:
Russia Says It Destroyed "Large Batch" Of Western Weapons With Ship-Launched Missiles | ZeroHedge
Y ya se han derribado numerosos TB2 nuevos del nuevo lote de Turquía:
https://twitter.com/Syria_Protector/status/1519710447418675200







Más fotos: https://twitter.com/Cyberspec1/status/1519442308449529856
Hay fotos de al menos 3 Bayraktar TB2 separados derribados desde ayer en línea. Creo que dos de ellos estaban en o cerca de la frontera rusa hacia Kursk.

Ahora en cuanto a las ofensivas que están generando estas bajas masivas publicadas anteriormente. Se dice que las tropas rusas están asaltando Lyman en el frente norte mientras capturan varios pueblos pequeños al noroeste de allí, como Kymky y Oleksandrivka. Incluso hay algunos informes de que las unidades de exploración avanzadas ya han llegado a las afueras de Slavyansk a través del bosque, aunque eso probablemente no signifique mucho, ya que aún no están listos para comenzar a atacar. Sin embargo, los residentes de Slavyansk ya escuchan fuertes bombardeos y explosiones en la distancia a medida que se acerca el avance ruso.
En el eje de Izyum, se dice que Rusia ha despejado completamente Zavody y ahora está asaltando la ciudad fortaleza real de Velyka Komyshuvakha, mientras que en el extremo sur todavía se dice que están empujando hacia Pashkove, más allá de Kurul'ka.
Aquí hay un mapa decente: https://twitter.com/Cyberspec1/status/1519611022813720576







La AFU ya está haciendo planes para la retirada en Slavyansk, un informe: _“Muchos residentes de Slavyansk confirman la información de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania minaron el puente Kupechesky en la ciudad. Los “defensores” ucranianos se están preparando para entregar Slavyansk según el escenario de Mariupol”._
Aquí está el video del puente fuertemente minado: https://twitter.com/Farnakyboy/status/1519762715119599616
Como se puede ver, conduce a la ciudad desde el extremo este y parece anticipar retroceder y abandonar la entrada este.
Hay progreso en Popasna y en otros lugares también, pero lo guardaré para la próxima vez.

Por ahora pasaremos al último y otro sector más importante de Mariupol ya que ha habido algunas actualizaciones importantes.
En primer lugar, tanto el 2º al mando de Azov Kalina como el comandante de la 36ª Brigada, Volyna, han publicado nuevos vídeos pidiendo absolutamente ayuda occidental.
Mensaje de Kalina https://twitter.com/RWApodcast/status/1519619631719358466
Volyna: https://twitter.com/ChristopherJM/status/1519309276568866817 con traducción de su mensaje:







En resumen, ruega por un puente aéreo masivo al estilo Dunkerque de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para salvar a Azov. Desafortunadamente, según los informes, Rusia continuó bombardeándolos https://twitter.com/Militarylandnet/status/1519645150603055104
y las cosas se han vuelto realmente desesperadas.
Toda la parte norte (fábrica de cemento, etc.) parece estar ahora bajo control ruso:
https://twitter.com/Krummapper/status/1519642318390927360
La última vez notamos cómo varias fuerzas estaban trabajando para identificar las guaridas y escondites secretos de Azov. Ahora han logrado finalmente hacerlo.







_“Hicimos un diagrama completo de los búnkeres de Azovstal y sus conexiones entre sí. Arriba está el número de la estructura defensiva, abajo están las coordenadas exactas.
Verde: transiciones entre estructuras de protección (colocación de 18 a 45 metros) La sede principal de Azov está ubicada en la estructura de protección No. 18182, un refugio antiaéreo para el laboratorio químico central de la planta, para 300 personas. Los civiles están parcialmente ubicados en los objetos No. 18207 y 18170”._
Este informe afirma que los negociadores han llegado:
_#AZOVSTAL__ — Los negociadores de __#Ucrania__ (!) han llegado al asentamiento de __#Bezymennoye__ cerca de __#Mariupol__ en un esfuerzo por convencer a __#Azov__ ( regimiento de la __#Guardia __Nacional de_ _#Ucrania ) para que libere a los civiles retenidos por ellos en Azovstal. Parece que Azov está poniendo nerviosos a todos ahora. __#GuerraUcrania_
https://twitter.com/gbazov/status/1519352436636352512/photo/1
Se informó la última vez que hay fricciones entre Azov y el liderazgo de Kiev. Solicitaron ser enviados a un 'tercer país' de preferencia Turquía, y mencioné cómo en el pasado Kiev incluso bombardeó el regimiento Azov, hace aproximadamente un mes.
https://tass.com/world/1416593
Alexander Sladkov dijo hace 2 días que a Azov solo le quedaban 9 días de comida. En su nuevo informe se dijo: _“Los militantes utilizaron el edificio de la estación sanitaria y epidemiológica. 3er piso terminado.
CARACTERÍSTICAS DE DEFENSA DE “AZOVSTAL”. TIENEN MUCHA AGUA, EN LUGAR DE ESTUFAS UTILIZAN BARRIL CON ANTISÉPTICO, NO DAN HUMO._
El nuestro, avanzando, encontró un enorme depósito de agua en la planta. Los militantes ni siquiera comenzaron a evacuarlo, tienen un mar de agua. Dicen que quedan 9 días de comida”.
Y según Maxim Fomkin, también conocido como Vladlen Tatarsky, un destacado soldado/bloguero de la RPD, Azovstal será tomada el 30/4.
Aquí está el informe de Sladkov que muestra la limpieza de toda la sección norte de Azovstal: https://twitter.com/200_zoka/status/1519631657799725056
En resumen, parecen estar a solo unos pocos edificios de distancia de donde se esconden los líderes de Azov, por lo que las cosas llegarán a un punto crítico pronto.

Mientras tanto, Rusia continúa sacando tropas, como afirma un informe occidental:
_“NUEVO: Rusia está sacando un número “significativo” de tropas de la ciudad sitiada de Mariupol, en Ucrania, hacia el norte y el noroeste: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU. Rusia sigue atacando Mariupol con ataques aéreos. Tenía alrededor de una docena de grupos tácticos de batallón en la ciudad._

Por último, aquí está una de las muchas cosas avanzadas que ayudaron a las fuerzas rusas en la captura final de Azovstal:
EXCLUSIVE: Advanced New Russian Portable Recon Radar Unit Detects Enemy Troops/Vehicles
Un sistema de radar de campo de batalla táctico ruso Fara-VR que detecta tanto tropas como vehículos, a través de paredes a distancia, y puede transmitir esa información a petroleros y unidades de tropas para la destrucción inmediata de los enemigos con fuego enfocado. Es un equipo muy impresionante que fue utilizado por Spetsnaz en Siria, pero que no ha recibido tanta atención hasta ahora.
Upgraded man-portable battlefield surveillance radar with a panoramic display Fara-VR | Catalog Rosoboronexport

Trad Goo - extracto


----------



## lasoziedad (29 Abr 2022)

*España prohíbe el acceso a un buque maltés que transportaba carga de un barco ruso sancionado por la Unión Europea*

La dirección general de la Marina Mercante del Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana *ha prohibido la entrada en aguas territoriales españolas al buque cisterna de productos químicos 'Black Star'*, con bandera de Malta, que tenía previsto descargar en el puerto de Barcelona.

El Ministerio ha emitido esta orden tras comprobar que el buque maltés ha recibido *la carga del buque ruso 'Andrey Pervozvanniy'*, al que la Capitanía Marítima de Barcelona ya denegó la escala prevista en el puerto de Barcelona para el pasado lunes, tras las sanciones a Rusia adoptadas en el seno de la Unión Europea (UE) por la invasión de Ucrania.

Según la información recibida en la dirección general de la Marina Mercante a través del sistema SafeSeaNet --sistema de seguimiento e información del tráfico marítimo-- de la Agencia Europea de Seguridad Marítima (EMSA), *la transferencia de la carga del buque ruso al buque maltés se produjo entre las 06.40 horas del día 24 de abril y las 12.20 horas del día 25 de abril, *a 12,5 millas náuticas al noroeste de la Isla de Malta.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Esperemos que sean expertos en biología y virología, a ver si damos un empujoncito a las farmacéuticas españolas, que tiemblen faiser y roche.


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Givi


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Informe de situación: Operación Z*
> 
> *Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker*
> 
> ...



Parece claro lo que hablaron en la reunión del otro día los países OTAN y aliados.
Como no tienen cojones de entrar en Ucrania, han decidido hacer desfiles militares por las fronteras, para acojonar a Rusia.

Como si Rusia no hubiera previsto todo este espectáculo dantesco y ridículo europeo.
A ver si tienen cojones los rumanos de poner un pie en Transnistria, con 3000 soldados rusos dentro.
Y los polacos...otros parias de la vida, que anuncian a bombo y platillo que ya no necesitarán jamás el gas ruso...y se lo compran a Alemania de estrangis.

Europa está haciendo un ridículo antológico


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Cuidado con el rublo-dolar, es un síntoma de algo que alguno ya advertimos... si en Europa empiezan a romperse las disciplinas y todo parece que así será, lo siguiente que va a acontecer es que el rublo escalará a niveles superiores, en principio los 60 dólares, pero CUIDADO, no es una zona estable, lo más probable es que siga escalando y a partir de ahí EUROPA ya no es la presa que va a llevarse por delante Rusia, lo será el dolar... así que ojito a las cosas que van pasando en Europa, porque tenemas una idiota integral como la Ursula intentando tapar vías de agua con granadas y... no va a salir bien sino pensamos antes de actuar... 

Qué desastre todo...









Von der Leyen avisa a las empresas de que si pagan en rublos el gas ruso violarán las sanciones de la UE - El Periódico de la Energía


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula Von der Leyen, ha avisado a las empresas que compren gas ruso en rublos podría tener




elperiodicodelaenergia.com













Rebelión en Bruselas: empresas y países buscan vías para pagar en rublos el gas ruso tal y como exige Putin


Rusia cortó el suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria por no doblegarse ante las exigencias de Moscú sobre el pago en rublos de la energía. Pues bien, este movimiento ya tiene la consecuencia que esperaba Vladimir Putin: la ruptura de la unidad europea frente a Rusia. Varias empresas sopesan...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Abr 2022)

Nuevo hilo, por aquí seguiremos. La putada es que ya no podemos borrar ni editar contenido de hilos anteriores. El 9 de mayo y la cumbre de la OTAN en Spain nos pillarán con este hilo XVII. Veremos como se va desarrollando la cosa.

Una cita de George H. W. Bush [Hablando como vicepresidente en el contexto del derribo de un avión de pasajeros iraní por parte de un barco norteamericano, que acabó con las vidas de 290 personas, _Newsweek_, 15 de agosto, 1988. Cita recogida en _El Estado agresor. La guerra de Washington contra el mundo_, de William Blum]:

_"Nunca pediré perdón por los Estados Unidos de América. Me traen sin cuidado los hechos"_.​

Saludos!


----------



## alcorconita (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con el rublo-dolar, es un síntoma de algo que alguno ya advertimos... si en Europa empiezan a romperse las disciplinas y todo parece que así será, lo siguiente que va a acontecer es que el rublo escalará a niveles superiores, en principio los 60 dólares, pero CUIDADO, no es una zona estable, lo más probable es que siga escalando y a partir de ahí EUROPA ya no es la presa que va a llevarse por delante Rusia, lo será el dolar... así que ojito a las cosas que van pasando en Europa, porque tenemas una idiota integral como la Ursula intentando tapar vías de agua con granadas y... no va a salir bien sino pensamos antes de actuar...
> 
> Qué desastre todo...
> 
> ...



Los árboles, y el humo, de los Kalibr están ocultando la verdadera guerra. La cotización del rublo me recuerda al famoso defcon del capitán asteriscos pero al revés.

Te pregunto, ¿a qué cotización dolar/rublo soltará EEUU los demonios? ¿Qué demonios serán estos?


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Da gusto leer a @frangelico con los datos
> 
> Guerra en Ucrania XVI



Hoy tenemos un despliegue creciente de la OTAN . Hay un E-8 ,"Joint Stars" cerca de la frontera y más aviones de transporte y reconocimiento que otros días en el aire.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece claro lo que hablaron en la reunión del otro día los países OTAN y aliados.
> Como no tienen cojones de entrar en Ucrania, han decidido hacer desfiles militares por las fronteras, para acojonar a Rusia.
> 
> Como si Rusia no hubiera previsto todo este espectáculo dantesco y ridículo europeo.
> ...



Es el fin de una era. Se viene cociendo la decadencia del imperio americano desde hace un par de décadas pero esta vez los efectos se dejan ver ya sobre el tablero geopolítico mundial.
¿Qué pasará a lo largo del XXI en Europa? ¿Nos desharemos del yugo o caeremos a su sombra? De momento no se observa reacción relevante, aunque la partida justo acaba de empezar y el collar todavía aprieta fuerte. La ingeniería demográfica a la que nos han sometido éstas últimas décadas nos va a poner difícil responderles.


----------



## SkullandPhones (29 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Por la noche, llegó la información de que los estadounidenses aprobaron el préstamo y arrendamiento para Ucrania. Además de las jabalinas ya familiares, Kiev puede obtener muchos tipos nuevos de armas. Entre los que cabe destacar especialmente:
> 
> - Tanques de la tercera generación M1A2 Abrams
> 
> ...



No te cansas de ser el pregonero de los mongoles?

Si eres el langosta que sale en la foto de Twitter en la Plaza Roja con pinta abuelo, bastante tienes con lo tuyo. Menuda cara pringao gasta el abuelo. Te debieron dar collejas en el cole hasta aburrirse.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

Russia-Ukraine war: rescue operation at Azovstal plant planned today, Ukraine says; ‘barbaric’ Kyiv bombing condemned – live


Ukraine hopes to evacuate civilians holed up in vast Mariupol steel works; Kyiv reeling after cruise missile strike




www.theguardian.com





1h ago09.20
*Ukraine says 'operation is planned today to get civilians out of' Azovstal plant*
*Ukraine hopes on Friday to evacuate civilians who are holed up in a vast steel works with the last fighters defending the southern city of Mariupol.*
“An operation is planned today to get civilians out of the plant,” president Volodymyr Zelenskiy’s office said without giving details.
There have been regular announcements from both Ukraine and Russia that humanitarian corridors would be set up, but as yet none have succeeded. Russia did not immediately comment on the Ukrainian presidency’s remarks.
“We are depending on the goodwill of all parties and we are in this together,” United Nations crisis coordinator Amin Awad told Reuters this morning.

*Ucrania dice que "hoy se planea una operación para sacar a los civiles" de la planta de Azovstal*
Ucrania espera evacuar el viernes a los civiles que se encuentran atrincherados en una vasta planta siderúrgica con los últimos combatientes que defienden la ciudad sureña de Mariupol.
"Hoy está prevista una operación para sacar a los civiles de la planta", dijo la oficina del presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy sin dar detalles.
*Tanto Ucrania como Rusia han anunciado con regularidad que se establecerían corredores humanitarios, pero hasta ahora ninguno ha tenido éxito.* Rusia no comentó inmediatamente las declaraciones de la presidencia ucraniana
"Dependemos de la buena voluntad de todas las partes y estamos juntos en esto", dijo a Reuters esta mañana el coordinador de crisis de Naciones Unidas, Amin Awad.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Los árboles, y el humo, de los Kalibr están ocultando la verdadera guerra. La cotización del rublo me recuerda al famoso defcon del capitán asteriscos pero al revés.
> 
> Te pregunto, ¿a qué cotización dolar/rublo soltará EEUU los demonios? ¿Qué demonios serán estos?



Pregúntame qué hará Putin, Erdogan, Xi... incluso te podría dar una idea de lo que hará Israel o Arabia, Irán incluso...

Ahora si me preguntas por lo que harán o no harán los mandatarios de europa... mira al canciller alemán, que POR CIERTO es con mucho el RESPONSABLE máximo y con mucho de todo lo que está pasando... ¿por dónde anda con todo lo que está pasando????... ya no te digo si europa está en manos de un español como Borrell, que puedes esperar de Ursula...

Y Biden, EE.UU.????..

Que da todo miedo y que pueden hacer o no hacer o... quizás todo lo contrario... 

Lo poco o mucho que tenemos en eso que se denomina "occidente" es CREDIBILIDAD...

¿No ves lo que pasa en Europa?... ahora tú invierte algo en cualquier cosa y ¿CONFIARIAS que estos mandatarios fueses fiables y por tanto...???

Biden-EE.UU. han jugado al "perro loco", como si esto fuese un Israel-Siria o Israel-palestina... en qué cabeza cabe tal desaguisado???... ya me contarás qué medidas pueden adoptar que no sean tirar un misil nuclear a la casa de Putin...


----------



## Deitano (29 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿Pero ganaron la guerra de Vietnam?



No la ganaron, como todos sabemos, pero la situación del mundo es otra. Tampoco Rusia es la de la guerra fría. Ahora son una potencia nuclear, pero desde un punto de vista convencional dudo que puedan hacer frente a lo que se les viene encima. Rusia debe encontrar una salida rápida para evitar este pantano.


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

En Avdeyevka están empleando cohetes termobáricos contra las fortificaciones, visto que ni la artillería ni los ataques aéreos hacen mella en las fortificaciones



https://topwar.ru/195646-ispolzovanie-tos-v-rajone-avdeevki-pozvoljaet-unichtozhat-mnogohodovye-ukreplennye-ukrytija-protivnika.html


----------



## espinete2004 (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hoy tenemos un despliegue creciente de la OTAN . Hay un E-8 ,"Joint Stars" cerca de la frontera y más aviones de transporte y reconocimiento que otros días en el aire.



¿A cargo ya de los 30.000 millones sin estar aprobados?


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Informe de situación: Operación Z*
> 
> *Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker*
> 
> ...



tremendo informe, me comí un par de videos con muchos muertos pero bueno, así es la guerra


----------



## Rabino Arana (29 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Curioso. Ayer, por motivos de trabajo, estuve en una instalación de la Universidad del País Vasco. Hacía frio y llovía en el exterior, alrededor de 13 ºC, entro y el edificio a oscuras y helado. Pregunto qué pasa y me responden que debido a la "deuda energética", no hay calefacción ni luz en los espacios comunes. Están barajando cerrar por las tardes salvo las clases prácticas que terminarían a las 5 (resto de personal saldría a las 3). Un profesor de Zaragoza me hablaba de medidas similares en su Universidad. Por lo que veo no tenemos dinero para mantener nuestra casa e invitamos a los vecinos a que se unan a la "fiesta".

Perdón por salir del tema pero la variable energética se empieza a notar.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Los árboles, y el humo, de los Kalibr están ocultando la verdadera guerra. La cotización del rublo me recuerda al famoso defcon del capitán asteriscos pero al revés.
> 
> Te pregunto, ¿a qué cotización dolar/rublo soltará EEUU los demonios? ¿Qué demonios serán estos?



El dólar y el euro se están hundiendo, y ese es el otro frente, tan o más importante que el que los medios colocan en un primer plano. La reacción de los EEUU es inevitable, o eso o el dólar se va a la mierda.


----------



## agarcime (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El dólar y el euro se están hundiendo, y ese es el otro frente, tan o más importante que el que los medios colocan en un primer plano. La reacción de los EEUU es inevitable, o eso o el dólar se va a la mierda.



Joder…. El tema de divisas me pierdo…

Tan importante es? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Joder…. El tema de divisas me pierdo…
> 
> Tan importante es?
> 
> ...



A mi parecer, sí lo es. El dólar y el euro se están devaluando, y mucho. En un par de meses , un dólar, 70 rublos. La mitad comparado con el valor al inicio del conflicto.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Pero dada esa dependencia adquirida y la ingente de materias primas necesarias para TODO que tiene Rusia ninguno de los sibnormales que nos dirigen ha pensado que en vez de ponerse en contra de Rusia habria sido mejor acercarse a ella (antes de que explotara lo de Ucrania) y mantener una relación comercial y dipomática fluida. Habria sido beneficioso para ambos lados, pero como parece que la clase politica no es capaz de pensar ni un poco en estas estamos. A hostias con nuestro mayor poveedor de materias primas y Rusia vendiendonos lo que quiere (por ejemplo fertilizantes no) y por otro lado buscando la forma de a medio/ corto plazo derivar todas esas ventas a un mercado de 3000 millones de almas que tiene en la dirección contraría a Europa que estaran encantados en comprarle todo



Hay una serie de cosas que occidente lleva haciendo rematadamente mal desde hace más de 30 años, y la caída de occidente se va a deber a la imbecilidad de unos políticos miopes y a la avaricia de unos mercaderes insaciables. Por un lado ha sido un error depender de la energía de Rusia, puesto que no hacía falta ser un lumbreras para pensar que se iba a utilizar como método de chantaje por parte de Rusia, como efectivamente está ocurriendo. Y por otro lado el de alimentar y desarrollar a la totalitaria China, que ha utilizado su crecimiento no para "democratizar" o ampliar los derechos sociales y libertades en China, si todo lo contrario, para reprimirlos cada vez en base a su cada vez mayor poderío militar y a su inminente superioridad tecnológica frente a occidente. Mientras en China llevan décadas fomentando la excelencia y la creación de una sociedad cada vez más competitiva en el aspecto industrial, tecnológico e intelectual en occidente se fomenta la idiotez en base a un estúpido onanismo individualista, integración de minorías y fomento de las peculiaridades. Las políticas de discriminación positiva y de integración y la contención de la competitividad y la excelencia derivan en una idiocracia, como la que tenemos ámpliamennte desplegada en España. 

Pues bien, hemos estado alimentando a regímenes totalitarios, imperialistas y expansionistas estos años, ahora recogeremos sus frutos traducidos en inferioridad comercial, dependencia energética y de materias primas, también en una dependencia industrial y tecnológica y unas hipotecas en forma de deuda y gasto social. Además un antimilitarismo y ecologismo que nos deja en inferioridad de condiciones que van a emplear contra nosotros.


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No la ganaron, como todos sabemos, pero la situación del mundo es otra. Tampoco Rusia es la de la guerra fría. Ahora son una potencia nuclear, pero desde un punto de vista convencional dudo que puedan hacer frente a lo que se les viene encima. Rusia debe encontrar una salida rápida para evitar este pantano.



Pues no sé la OTAN sobre el papel tiene números muy grandes pero, por poner un ejemplo, que España tengo 200 carros Leopard no significa que pueda mandar a Rusia 200 carros Leopard. Sólo una parte están totalmente operativos además de que no puedes dejar desprotegido al país. 

Por otra parte, ejércitos como el rumano están muy obsoletos (siguen utilizando el MIG-21). Además que coordina tú a alemanes con rumanos y lituanos. 

¿Cuántas tropas hacen falta para invadir Rusia? Porque creo que no está siendo usted consciente del despliegue de material y personal para hacer eso posible.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Yo no creo que la incompetencia de nuestros políticos (todos los europeos) se justifique ni siquiera con el Principio de Peter, el que propugna que los cargos suben hasta alcanzar su máximo nivel de incompetencia... Creo que debe existir algo, una organización, una fuerza, destinada a poner a los políticos más ineptos al mando en Europa... Gente realmente incompetente que sólo repiten lo que les mandan, verdaderos títeres. Un ejemplo palmario sería nuestro Pedro Sánchez... o Borrell, o Boris Johnson, o Macron... personalidades con una psicopatía evidente y con deficiencias emocionales más que evidentes. ¿Cómo han llegado al poder con esas taras? ¿Es la psicopatía un elemento imprescindible para el ascenso, o es que hay organismos que eligen a este tipo de gente para alcanzar el poder, pues son controlables a través de sus taras?
> 
> Si no fuese así, es que la humanidad no tiene remedio.



Se define a la democracia como el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, y digo el menos malo porque en realidad no existe ninguna forma buena de gobernar a los hombres. La ventaja de la democracia es que uno puede decir lo que quiera donde quiera siempre que no perjudique a un tercero. Los regímenes totalitarios tienen la ventaja de que si al frente se pone a un déspota que no sea demasiado corrupto pueden ser "momentáneamente" más eficientes que las democracias, porque a medio plazo la corrupción campa en cualquier régimen, sea el que sea, lamentablemente es una condición humana y no podemos huir de ella.

¿Era el régimen nazi "más eficiente" que las democracias occidentales?, pues en principio evidentemente si, si al corrupto o al incompetente le metes una bala en la cabeza, evidentemente no estas fomentando la corrupción y el parasitismo social, pero claro, a largo plazo sabemos que todo el sistema degenera en corrupción, puesto que si bien en un principio eliminas a los corruptos y deficientes, a medio plazo sobreviven las bacterias que mejor se aclimatan en el entorno tóxico y ácido que generas expulsando a la excelencia. En este caso vemos como el régimen chino con planificación a largo plazo obtiene notorios objetivos frente a los desatinos de Europa, donde el buenismo y las apariencias imperan sobre la lógica y la visión y estrategia a largo plazo. Es inevitable el sorpasso tecnológico, industrial, técnico y social, inevitable. Si además en vez de fomentar la excelencia y el alto nivel de la sociedad estás importando mendigos y gente de escaso valor intelectual, pues tienes servida la idiotización de la sociedad. Los líderes europeos son sencillamente lamentables, un Erdogan o Putin le dan mil patadas a los impresentables Johnson, Scholz y Sánchez. Fíjate si hemos caído bajo para que veamos que el "estadista" actual de Europa es Macron. Para salir corriendo a China ...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Italia con PIB negativo...España con un maquillado PIB positivo...USA PIB negativo...
Y eso que no están "en guerra"


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Pillo silo en hilo mítico.
> 
> 
> *Borrell: "Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*
> ...



El Borrell debe de ser "tonto del culo" si esta reconversión fuera posible ya haría años que se hubiera realizado, bueno en España no que somo tontos y se impuso el impuesto al sol, se puede acelerar pero ni así se cubren necesidades, aparte de que tarda años, por no decir un lustro en aumentar solo un 5% de capacidad en renovables y hay cosas para los que no existe sustituto para el gas.

Que deje de contar milongas o que vaya o vayan a estudiar lo que es la "realpolitik".


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy que tenemos?:
> 
> 1. El dolar a 70 rublos
> 2. El petróleo a 108 dólares/7700 rublos.
> ...



Frente a China las cosas son muy distintas... o las mismas desde diferente optica:









Tipo de cambio Yuan chino Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización CNY/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Yuan chino a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización CNY/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





¿y que pasa con los euros frente al yuan?









Tipo de cambio Euro Yuan chino hoy | Cotización EUR/CNY - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Euro a Yuan chino hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización EUR/CNY con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





Aquí la única que gana es China, después hay unos que pierden más que otros. Habrá que ver como le va a Irán...


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Abr 2022)

Pole follaputina rusofílica en página 9.

Gracias a los "buenos" del hilo.

Esas bombas nucelares tan cogiendo polvo, wey.

Un saludo ratas anglosionistas.


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Informe de situación: Operación Z*
> 
> *Por Nightvision para el blog de Saker*
> 
> ...



Me intrigaba el éxito inicial de los Bayraktar porque no dejan de ser cacharros de juguete relativamente fáciles de derribar. Da la impresión de que los rusos entraron con demasiada confianza y por eso al principio funcionaban.

Pero los drones son como los aviones, pagas en proporción más que lineal por la envolvente de vuelo. Si quieres un avión con elevado techo operativo, alta maniobrabilidad y buena velocidad, son decenas de millones la unidad. Si además quieres comunicaciones de primera (encriptadas, resistentes, redundantes ), cierta capacidad de auto pilotaje sin comunicación , 
sensores a la última y capacidad de carga importante, te vas al precio de un caza. De hecho los drones americanos realmente buenos tienen precios de nueve dígitos y los simplemente buenos de ocho. Los que cuestan poco vienen a ser como un ultraligero mandado por radio


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

@ciudadfutura

“El imperio americano en 2022” (óleo sobre lienzo).


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esperemos que sean expertos en biología y virología, a ver si damos un empujoncito a las farmacéuticas españolas, que tiemblen faiser y roche.



¿Les van a dar unas becas de mierda como a los patrios? Pregunto


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El dólar y el euro se están hundiendo, y ese es el otro frente, tan o más importante que el que los medios colocan en un primer plano. La reacción de los EEUU es inevitable, o eso o el dólar se va a la mierda.



Creo que es lo que buscan, parte de la desglobalización consiste en aumentar la competitividad del dólar frente al resto del mundo y eso pasa inevitablemente por una mezcla de: Devaluación interna, inflación y revalorización de otras monedas. En este aspecto creo que EEUU tiene capacidad para reconducir esta situación, al menos durante un tiempo, que le permita mantener la supremacía económica durante algún año más de los que ocurriría si esto no pasara. El sorpasso económico de China es inevitable a medio plazo, pero mientras tanto va a hacer que los chinos y rusos se "aclimaten" a su riqueza de forma que "frene" su crecimiento económico de forma relativa. El problema es Europa, que carece de estrategia, objetivos, herramientas y personal político competente. Solo queda pauperización y resignación, eso sí, con mucha "resilencia".


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Durante su EVA para preparar el brazo robótico europeo, los cosmonautas Oleg Artemyev y Denís Matveiev despliegan en el exterior del módulo científico Nauka de la ISS la Bandera de la Victoria de la URSS sobre el nazifascismo, una réplica de la que ondeó en Berlín en 1945.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Joder…. El tema de divisas me pierdo…
> 
> Tan importante es?
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. Una de las herramientas que usa China para crecer al 7-10% anual es la obscena manipulación de su moneda para que se mantenga baja y fomentar el crecimiento económico. Si el Yuan fluctuara libremente tendría un valor más alto que el actual. La economía va en base a expectativas futuras y el hecho real es que el chino medio tiene un futuro bastante más prometedor que el del europeo medio.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El Borrell debe de ser "tonto del culo" si esta reconversión fuera posible ya haría años que se hubiera realizado, bueno en España no que somo tontos y se impuso el impuesto al sol, se puede acelerar pero ni así se cubren necesidades, aparte de que tarda años, por no decir un lustro en aumentar solo un 5% de capacidad en renovables y hay cosas para los que no existe sustituto para el gas.
> 
> Que deje de contar milongas o que vaya o vayan a estudiar lo que es la "realpolitik".



Nadie se preguntará jamás si el tal Borrell trabaja para Putin????, porque parecer muchos días lo parece...


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A mi parecer, sí lo es. El dólar y el euro se están devaluando, y mucho. En un par de meses , un dólar, 70 rublos. La mitad comparado con el valor al inicio del conflicto.



Me preocupa la relación euro-dólar. La paridad es inminente, la devaluación del euro sobre el dólar segura. ¿A dónde llegará? ¿1 eur - 0,8 dolares ?. Y por aquí hay quien dice que invirtamos en bitcoins ...


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Durante su EVA para preparar el brazo robótico europeo, los cosmonautas Oleg Artemyev y Denís Matveiev despliegan en el exterior del módulo científico Nauka de la ISS la Bandera de la Victoria de la URSS sobre el nazifascismo, una réplica de la que ondeó en Berlín en 1945.



Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... es demasiado... les despreciamos y luego les usamos para que nos ajusten un artefacto y DE PASO se rían en nuestra cara...

DEMASIADO TODO... de verdad que acaba deprimido cada vez que participo...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una serie de cosas que occidente lleva haciendo rematadamente mal desde hace más de 30 años, y la caída de occidente se va a deber a la imbecilidad de unos políticos miopes y a la avaricia de unos mercaderes insaciables. Por un lado ha sido un error depender de la energía de Rusia, puesto que no hacía falta ser un lumbreras para pensar que se iba a utilizar como método de chantaje por parte de Rusia, como efectivamente está ocurriendo. Y por otro lado el de alimentar y desarrollar a la totalitaria China, que ha utilizado su crecimiento no para "democratizar" o ampliar los derechos sociales y libertades en China, si todo lo contrario, para reprimirlos cada vez en base a su cada vez mayor poderío militar y a su inminente superioridad tecnológica frente a occidente. Mientras en China llevan décadas fomentando la excelencia y la creación de una sociedad cada vez más competitiva en el aspecto industrial, tecnológico e intelectual en occidente se fomenta la idiotez en base a un estúpido onanismo individualista, integración de minorías y fomento de las peculiaridades. Las políticas de discriminación positiva y de integración y la contención de la competitividad y la excelencia derivan en una idiocracia, como la que tenemos ámpliamennte desplegada en España.
> 
> Pues bien, hemos estado alimentando a regímenes totalitarios, imperialistas y expansionistas estos años, ahora recogeremos sus frutos traducidos en inferioridad comercial, dependencia energética y de materias primas, también en una dependencia industrial y tecnológica y unas hipotecas en forma de deuda y gasto social. Además un antimilitarismo y ecologismo que nos deja en inferioridad de condiciones que van a emplear contra nosotros.



Pero que dices gilipollas, la energía y la mano de obra barata te la sacas de manga?

Hablanos de los régimenes totalitarios del Golfo por ejemplo.

Tonto de los cojones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

The VDV platoon has 3 squads, the 1st squad has 6 men whilst the 2nd and 3rd have 7 each. The textbook has the platoon commander acting separately from the squads but I would assume he would be in the 1st squad's BMD and make up the 7th man.


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

*USA sujetando a Europa para que no caiga al Dnieper.

Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... es demasiado... les despreciamos y luego les usamos para que nos ajusten un artefacto y DE PASO se rían en nuestra cara...
> 
> DEMASIADO TODO... de verdad que acaba deprimido cada vez que participo...



Evidentemente no. ¿cuanto tiempo lleva ese bicho en el espacio?.

Pero hay que reconocer que la propaganda rusky es muy buena. Como mínimo no insulta la inteligencia, con ésto te ríes y considerando que han abortado la carrera aeroespacial de muchos países occidentales, incluso del gallo oficial, si no es verdad real si lo es metafórica.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Julc (29 Abr 2022)

¿Seguro que van a "ayudar"?
Ahí van el 25% de los tanques de Polonia
Mirad que no haya polacos dentro, que os llevaréis una sorpresa.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me preocupa la relación euro-dólar. La paridad es inminente, la devaluación del euro sobre el dólar segura. ¿A dónde llegará? ¿1 eur - 0,8 dolares ?. Y por aquí hay quien dice que invirtamos en bitcoins ...



La devaluación del euro sí es preocupante... para nosotros, evidentemente.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Joder…. El tema de divisas me pierdo…
> 
> Tan importante es?
> 
> ...



Es el frente principal. Los tiros que pegan en Ucrania es secundario.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Joder…. El tema de divisas me pierdo…
> 
> Tan importante es?
> 
> ...



De hecho, en realidad, todo lo que está pasando y lo que está por pasar se debe a un intento de eliminar el dólar como moneda de transacciones internacionales. Luego, por debajo de esto, podemos encontrar las "otras" razones.


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A mi parecer, sí lo es. El dólar y el euro se están devaluando, y mucho. En un par de meses , un dólar, 70 rublos. La mitad comparado con el valor al inicio del conflicto.



Ayer en san Petersburgo me dieron (en un banco) 9050 rublos por mis 100 euros. El cambio oficial sera el que sea, pero ahora mismo a mi me han cambiado asi.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Amos no me hodas... se ha puesto un video de un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que en la MISMA UNIVERSIDAD ha dado una charla...

¿Les costaba tanto investigar si había un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que pudiese dar un enfoque profesional sobre el conflicto?...

Amos no me hodas, no me hodas, no me hodas...

Pero bueno, la culpa es de quíen sigue esos medios...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues no sé la OTAN sobre el papel tiene números muy grandes pero, por poner un ejemplo, que España tengo 200 carros Leopard no significa que pueda mandar a Rusia 200 carros Leopard. Sólo una parte están totalmente operativos además de que no puedes dejar desprotegido al país.
> 
> Por otra parte, ejércitos como el rumano están muy obsoletos (siguen utilizando el MIG-21). Además que coordina tú a alemanes con rumanos y lituanos.
> 
> ¿Cuántas tropas hacen falta para invadir Rusia? Porque creo que no está siendo usted consciente del despliegue de material y personal para hacer eso posible.



Rusia es un país que no puede ser invadido.
Igual que Estados Unidos o China.

El resto del mundo, todo es invadible.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ayer en san Petersburgo me dieron (en un banco) 9050 rublos por mis 100 euros. El cambio oficial sera el que sea, pero ahora mismo a mi me han cambiado asi.



Puedes poner una copia del recibo y del banco?
Gracias


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Puedes poner una copia del recibo y del banco?
> Gracias



Si, pero ahora mismo no. El banco creo recordar que era el Aвангард.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Si, pero ahora mismo no.



No te preocupes, guardo el mensaje y te pregunto más adelante.
Gracias


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Abr 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Más allá del Rin, nunca han dejado de ser incivilizados en taparrabos que funcionan sobre raíles siguiendo los cimientos sociales que les llegaron con el cristianismo. Pero no les saques de ahí. A cualquier europeo que no tenga raíces latinas, griegas o celtas, a la que le toca pensamiento autónomo aparece la barbarie.



los protestantismos son el cristianismo barbarizado; su último avatar, el mundo woke y sus instrumentos de distorsión y disolución de la civilización, la cancelación y el silenciamiento.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ayer en san Petersburgo me dieron (en un banco) 9050 rublos por mis 100 euros. El cambio oficial sera el que sea, pero ahora mismo a mi me han cambiado asi.



¿A 90 rublos el Euro?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... es demasiado... les despreciamos y luego les usamos para que nos ajusten un artefacto y DE PASO se rían en nuestra cara...
> 
> DEMASIADO TODO... de verdad que acaba deprimido cada vez que participo...



No recuerdo dónde leí hace cosa de un mes que estaban estudiando como desacoplar sus módulos de la estación.

Supongo que la segunda parte será usarlos en una nueva estación a medias con china.

Así es que la estación está condenada a estrellarse.


----------



## workforfood (29 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Seguro que van a "ayudar"?
> Ahí van el 25% de los tanques de Polonia
> Mirad que no haya polacos dentro, que os llevaréis una sorpresa.



A Rusia que pasen 4 tanques le importa un huevo tiene antitanques regalados por la OTAN a miles. Rusia ha dejado abierto que toda la UE y la OTAN arme a Ucrania y es porque piensan que así matan dos pájaros de un tiro ese material en vez de quedarse de reserva será destruido, porque Rusia va a una guerra larga.


----------



## workforfood (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Si, pero ahora mismo no. El banco creo recordar que era el Aвангард.




Hay vuelos de España a Rusia? Con el visado de turismo se puede entrar? Como el espacio aéreo Europeo está vetado para las compañías rusas como viceversa para las europeas.


----------



## urano (29 Abr 2022)

Ojala se cabe pronto está guerra atroz. .


----------



## Evangelion (29 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Feroces batallas por Orekhovo y Svetlichnoye están sucediendo ahora mismo en la zona de Lugansk — gauleiter local Gaidai



Pensaba que una "mierda Oblask" como Lugansk y fronterizo con Rusia estaría conquistado desde hace un mes...y todavía no pueden con él.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece claro lo que hablaron en la reunión del otro día los países OTAN y aliados.
> Como no tienen cojones de entrar en Ucrania, han decidido hacer desfiles militares por las fronteras, para acojonar a Rusia.
> 
> Como si Rusia no hubiera previsto todo este espectáculo dantesco y ridículo europeo.
> ...



Según contaba ayer Lorenzo Ramirez, en verano entra en funcionamiento un gaseoducto noruego que les va a suministrar 8 millones de m3 (por 10 que les llegaban de Rusia). Otra cosa que he visto es que tienen las reservas al 80% con lo cual estarían bien preparados.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

Ayer Iker Jimenez y su Jabba el Hut particular descendieron al mas bajo nivel de la ignominia, durante una hora (no vi mas, el asco se me apoderó) entrevistaron a un nazi, que pudo lanzar sus soflamas libremente pues las preguntas de la pareja de subnormales solo servian de puntos y seguido al discurso del satanista, que naturalmente era una diabólica exposición de todo lo contrario a lo que en realidad hacen. Me recordó aquello del Gran Engañador, Baalzebuc convenciendo de su inexistencia como entidad maléfica. Me juré no volver a ver nunca jamás el rostro cetrino del egipciano y de su bacante. Es cuestión de decencia.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Según contaba ayer Lorenzo Ramirez, en verano entra en funcionamiento un gaseoducto noruego que les va a suministrar 8 millones de m3 (por 10 que les llegaban de Rusia). Otra cosa que he visto es que tienen las reservas al 80% con lo cual estarían bien preparados.



El 80% es estar bien preparados para 4 meses.
Noruega no va a terminar el gasoducto antes de 2023.


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿A 90 rublos el Euro?



Pues si. De los 4 cambios que he hecho en 10 dias, 83 rubl/eur, 90.5 rubl/eur, 85 rubl/eur y 90.5 rubl/eur. En el tercero en teoria eran 90, pero como solo cambie 200 eur, pues menos. Cada cambista tiene sus tarifas.

El russky que quiere comprar euros los está teniendo que pagar a 97 rublos.


----------



## computer_malfuction (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Amos no me hodas... se ha puesto un video de un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que en la MISMA UNIVERSIDAD ha dado una charla...
> 
> ¿Les costaba tanto investigar si había un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que pudiese dar un enfoque profesional sobre el conflicto?...
> 
> ...



A ver, no llevan a militares porque entonces dirán cosas que no quieren oír. Por eso están usando a esos expertillos de youtube, que dicen lo que ellos quieren oir.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Según contaba ayer Lorenzo Ramirez, en verano entra en funcionamiento un gaseoducto noruego que les va a suministrar 8 millones de m3 (por 10 que les llegaban de Rusia). Otra cosa que he visto es que tienen las reservas al 80% con lo cual estarían bien preparados.




Tengo entendido que en octubre empezarán a recibirlo, y esas reservas son más o menos la décima parte del consumo nacional en todo el año 2020. Se puede mirar esto último en AGSI+.


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Michael_Knight (29 Abr 2022)

Viendo el nivel de profesionalidad la infantería de marina rusa no me extraña que en dos meses no hayan sido capaces ni de ocupar el Dombas.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

"Según fuentes ucranianas", "no hay testimonio gráfico que lo confirme"... Parecen el Marca o el Sport hablando de fichajes. Como para tomarles en serio.

Como en Kosovo, diciendo que destruyeron tropecientos blindados, y luego... ni cincuenta, entre tanques, APCs, piezas de artillería, etc.


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay vuelos de España a Rusia? Con el visado de turismo se puede entrar? Como el espacio aéreo Europeo está vetado para las compañías rusas como viceversa para las europeas.



Sí y sí.

A traves de Serbia. Tarifas baratas si eliges bien el dia, con antelación, y pernoctas en Belgrado. Mi regreso lo estoy ahora mismo haciendo por Tallinn, atravesar la frontera ha costado 3 horas y media. En Tallinn hay Ryanair, pagué 158 eur hasta Barcelona, pero por coger el billete con poco tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en octubre empezarán a recibirlo, y esas reservas son más o menos la décima parte del consumo nacional en todo el año 2020. Se puede mirar esto último en AGSI+.



No, en octubre es petróleo, no gas.
El gas no antes de 2023.


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (29 Abr 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pues Palmira en Siria, que no es ni una ciudad, es un parque arqueologico ahi sigue exactamente igual de reventado despues de las rajadas de camisa que se pegó la UNESCO. Me temo que esto son un par de rebuznos para justificar la paguita nescafé y que al final a los ucranianos los dejarán tirados.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con el rublo-dolar, es un síntoma de algo que alguno ya advertimos... si en Europa empiezan a romperse las disciplinas y todo parece que así será, lo siguiente que va a acontecer es que el rublo escalará a niveles superiores, en principio los 60 dólares, pero CUIDADO, no es una zona estable, lo más probable es que siga escalando y a partir de ahí EUROPA ya no es la presa que va a llevarse por delante Rusia, lo será el dolar... así que ojito a las cosas que van pasando en Europa, porque tenemas una idiota integral como la Ursula intentando tapar vías de agua con granadas y... no va a salir bien sino pensamos antes de actuar...
> 
> Qué desastre todo...
> 
> ...



Las tensiones de divisas dólar-rublo (y euro-rublo) indican varias cosas.

1.- NO es el rublo el que está subiendo, sino la pareja euro-dólar los que están bajando.

2.- Tras las sanciones, además de las medidas monetarias impulsadas por el BCR, el gobierno ruso lanzó unas contramedidas políticas. Una de ellas, más declarativa e interpretativa que no otra cosa, es que _de facto_ la forma en que se habían materializado las sanciones implicaban una inconvertibilidad parcial del euro-dólar, y un incumplimiento parcial de las obligaciones de liquidez de todo estado hacia su moneda.
Ni el euro ni el dólar son libremente convertibles (dinero que permite adquisiciones universales), ni son monedas liberadoras de las obligaciones (no sirven como moneda de pago efectivo perfecto).
Esa teoría parece haber sido al menos "escuchada", y seguramente bastante "seguida" por parte de multitud de operadores económico-financieros (sobre todo, relacionados con finanzas estatales no-occidentales). Si el euro y el dólar pueden "dar problemas", lo prudente si tienes esas monedas en venderlas y redenominar a otras más seguras. Efecto falsa moneda, que es rápidamente circulada, frente a la buena moneda que es atesorada.

3.- Hasta ahora los contratos de venta de gas rusos se han seguido cumpliendo las condiciones pactadas (países "amigos"), o han tenido que entrar ya en un mecanismo de liquidación y pago-cobro efectivo en rublos (países "hostiles"). No obstante, la valoración y denominación del activo ha seguido y sigue siendo el US $.
Pero claro, si el US $, al menos a efectos del mercado del gas, demuestra ser una moneda tan poco confiable, y tan volátil, es posible que el mercado (único mundial) del gas se fragmente en varios submercados. Por ejemplo, que siga el actual del gas en US$/m3 de gas, y un nuevo submercado, válido para acuerdos de suministro estable a largo plazo, en rublos/kwh. Si además de Rusia, varios otros países (no necesariamente muchos), cambian las reglas de juego del mercado del gas (variando tanto la divisa de formación de precios como la unidad estándar de negociación), el dólar (y su divisa vinculada euro), desaparece del mercado mundial del gas.
Este escenario, detalles menores en la realidad práctica mercantil, en su dimensión financiera y mundo de los derivados (incluidas todas las operaciones de seguro vinculadas al sector), podría ser de crisis mundial. En el mundo de los derivados financieros, el dinero real que ponen los operadores es una ínfima cantidad respecto de los montantes nominales que se manejan. Los costes en comisiones solo por el cambio y redenominación de divisas y unidades, aunque ínfimos en relación a los valores nominales, podrían ser brutales en relación a las cantidades marginales aportadas.
Ejemplo: en el mundo de los derivados financieros relacionados (opciones de compra, opciones de venta, garantías de suministro, garantías de compensación por si no hay suministro, etc etc), quizás el valor monetario nominal sea de 10^12 US$. Sin embargo, las primas y garantías efectivamente aportadas deben ser unos 2 o 3 órdenes de magnitud inferior. Pongamos en este ejemplo, 10.000 M US$.
Los costes derivados de un cambio/redenominación de moneda/ud. podrían ser quizás de 5.000 M US$.
Eso es ínfimo en relación con las cuantías nominales de 10^12 US$, pero significaría un aumento de primas y mayores garantías del 50 %, en semanas o incluso días. (Más de un fondo y un banco de inversión lo pasarían MUY mal).


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, en octubre es petróleo, no gas.
> El gas no antes de 2023.



Ah, vaya, gracias por la corrección, tenia en la cabeza que era gaseoducto el tema noruego.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> A Rusia que pasen 4 tanques le importa un huevo tiene antitanques regalados por la OTAN a miles. Rusia ha dejado abierto que toda la UE y la OTAN arme a Ucrania y es porque piensan que así matan dos pájaros de un tiro ese material en vez de quedarse de reserva será destruido, porque Rusia va a una guerra larga.



Los de la OTAN yo creo que son ludópatas con claros signos de haber perdido el mínimo de sentido común que les quedaba o que desoyen ya claramente la voz de alguna consciencia que les quede...

A ver yo creo que en esa organización tenían la idea de que Rusia se iría a por Ucrania con todo e invadirían sin control por todo punto y lugar... eso suponía facilitar armas ligeras y movilidad a los ucranianos para ir poco a poco minando a los rusos... pero como los rusos han adoptado un enfoque defensivo, símplemente se han colado en una parte muy minúscula de Ucrania en estos momentos esas armas no tienen apenas impacto y los rusos por su parte van avanzando a paso de tortuga y en ese interín arrasan con todo lo que encuentran militarmente hablando, dando como resultado que los Ucranianos tienen que atacar y con esas armas ligeras no van a lado alguno...

Y esto es muy importante entenderlo en una guerra defensiva el que tiene que poner ENORMES recursos, tanto en hombres como en medios es el que ataca y si el que ataca, además no tiene superioridad para sostener líneas de abastecimiento esos sobrecostes se disparan al infinitio y más allá...

Ahora Ucrania está en una encrucijada... si quiere algo tendrá que atacar y con fuerza intensa, pero no la tiene, con lo cual cada ataque está condenado al fracaso y son los rusos quienes marcan el terreno de juego...

Qué ha hecho la OTAN... pues lo lógico, escalar y empezar a enviar armamento pesado, pero... PERO... PERO... ES que en esa situación tú te conviertes en el que va a perder el pellejo y toda tu fortuna en la persecución de un objetivo imposible... que ya esto sería suficiente para pensarlo... y... y... 

Que no es todo...

Armamento pesado significa MATERIAS PRIMAS Y ENERGÍA... qué tiene en cantidades surrealistar Rusia...

Es decir nosotros hacemos armas pesadas con gran demanda de energía y materias primas, que tendremos que comprar en el mercado, donde Rusia las vende; enviamos esas armas a Ucrania donde Rusia las destruye y LE DAMOS a Rusia una economía circular, donde a más destrucción de armas europeas más aumento de ingresos vía materias primas y más demanda de materias primas para que Rusia las destruya...

¿A alguien razonable se le puede ocurrir que semejante PARODIA TENDRÁ un final feliz????... ¿para quíen?, cabría preguntar claro...


----------



## npintos (29 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Pillo silo en hilo mítico.
> 
> 
> *Borrell: "Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*
> ...



Claro, claro, dice Borrel que nos va a poner a pasar frío y a dejarnos desocupados por falta de gas, así él cumple sus "objetivos geoestratégicos"

A las guerras deben ir primero los que las organizan, mientras no sea así, para mí serán siempre escoria prescindible. La única guerra que peleo es por mi familia y mis amigos (que son pocos).


----------



## magufone (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> "Según fuentes ucranianas", "no hay testimonio gráfico que lo confirme"... Parecen el Marca o el Sport hablando de fichajes. Como para tomarles en serio.
> 
> Como en Kosovo, diciendo que destruyeron tropecientos blindados, y luego... ni cincuenta, entre tanques, APCs, piezas de artillería, etc.



Antes se molestaban en poner imágenes aunque fueran fakes... Ahora ni eso?
_jejejeje_?


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041498
> 
> 
> No es rumorologia @otroyomismo, el gobierno ucraniano comunico oficialmente al ruso, que no renovaria el alquiler de la base, que estaba a punto de expirar, eso es totalmente constatable.
> ...



Los rusos pasan a ser okupas. Que llame Farlopensky a los de desokupa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, en octubre es petróleo, no gas.
> El gas no antes de 2023.




Leo esto del gas, llevas razón que para 2023

_Los trabajos en un gasoducto para entregar gas natural de Noruega a Polonia se han reanudado en Dinamarca después de una suspensión de nueve meses.

La tubería del Báltico, que se espera que entregue 10 000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año a Polonia, aproximadamente la mitad del consumo total del país, debería estar en pleno funcionamiento a partir del 1 de enero de 2023._

Del petróleo no leo nada por ahí, ¿tienes alguna fuente a mano?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Pues esto dicen los israelíes.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Antes se molestaban en poner imágenes aunque fueran fakes... Ahora ni eso?
> _jejejeje_?



Porque les desmontaban el bulo en cero coma, así que mejor no poner nada. Para todo lo demás, jejejejejejejejejeje.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Leo esto del gas, llevas razón que para 2023
> 
> _Los trabajos en un gasoducto para entregar gas natural de Noruega a Polonia se han reanudado en Dinamarca después de una suspensión de nueve meses.
> 
> ...



Lo del petróleo se puso por aquí hace un tiempo, pero no recuerdo donde ahora mismo


----------



## pepetemete (29 Abr 2022)

Es todo una mierda muy grande... yo lo que veo detrás de todo este teatro es la reducción de población de cada siglo. 
Lo justificarán con guerras, virus o lo que les salga de la polla, pero creo que esto es lo que está pasando.


----------



## agarcime (29 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ayer Iker Jimenez y su Jabba el Hut particular descendieron al mas bajo nivel de la ignominia, durante una hora (no vi mas, el asco se me apoderó) entrevistaron a un nazi, que pudo lanzar sus soflamas libremente pues las preguntas de la pareja de subnormales solo servian de puntos y seguido al discurso del satanista, que naturalmente era una diabólica exposición de todo lo contrario a lo que en realidad hacen. Me recordó aquello del Gran Engañador, Baalzebuc convenciendo de su inexistencia como entidad maléfica. Me juré no volver a ver nunca jamás el rostro cetrino del egipciano y de su bacante. Es cuestión de decencia.



Yo lo he visto un rato esta mañana mientras dormía al crío…

El tío ese llegó a soltar “el ejército orco” o algo así…. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deitano (29 Abr 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pues no sé la OTAN sobre el papel tiene números muy grandes pero, por poner un ejemplo, que España tengo 200 carros Leopard no significa que pueda mandar a Rusia 200 carros Leopard. Sólo una parte están totalmente operativos además de que no puedes dejar desprotegido al país.
> 
> Por otra parte, ejércitos como el rumano están muy obsoletos (siguen utilizando el MIG-21). Además que coordina tú a alemanes con rumanos y lituanos.
> 
> ¿Cuántas tropas hacen falta para invadir Rusia? Porque creo que no está siendo usted consciente del despliegue de material y personal para hacer eso posible.



En realidad los muertos los pone Ucrania y el material (el mejor que haya) lo ponen USA, RU y la UE. El escenario no es bueno para ninguno de los dos contendientes. Ucrania porque sus dirigentes están dispuestos a sacrificar a todos hasta el final y Rusia porque no puede tener una victoria limpia en un escenario como ése. Es más, según pase el tiempo, también se le aleja la posibilidad de una victoria pírrica.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Y probablemente aquí no entra el millon largo que se ha ido a Rusia, y no al oeste.
Ucrani se va a quedar con menos de 20 millones de habitantes, entre refugiados y nuevos ciudadanos rusos, que serán otros 8 millones. Algo insostenible para cualquier país.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo lo he visto un rato esta mañana mientras dormía al crío…
> 
> El tío ese llegó a soltar “el ejército orco” o algo así….
> 
> ...



Iker haciéndose el imbecil (no le cuesta mucho)"¿entonces, que pasa con esos soldados rusos casi niños?""¿Saben donde están y porque?"
el satanista: "¡naturalmente que lo saben, todos, si dicen lo contrario es para que no los matemos!", literal.


----------



## magufone (29 Abr 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo lo he visto un rato esta mañana mientras dormía al crío…
> 
> El tío ese llegó a soltar “el ejército orco” o algo así….
> 
> ...



Es un contubernio de subnormalidad...
Por salud mental me abstengo de ver al pez globo del pelo cardado y sus acólitos


----------



## workforfood (29 Abr 2022)

A Borrel le tienen que preguntar qué cargo de la OTAN tiene.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Abr 2022)

tan mala influencia tuvieron los protestantes que están en el origen de trento, el punto final del imperio romano y del cristianismo. lo que vino después fue cada vez más un moralismo.

( Católico, la palabra viene del griego antiguo: καθολικός, en plural: καθολικοί, derivada de καθ' ὅλου (_kath'olou_, "generalmente") de κατά (_kata_, "abajo") y ὅλος (_holos_, "total"), que significa "concerniente al total, universal, general"; *originalmente designaba a un oficio financiero en el **Imperio romano*, semánticamente el origen de "generalitat" es el mismo. )

pero yo hablo desde muy fuera del hecho religioso, eh.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Abr 2022)

ese tío cuando comenzó el conflicto era bastante más objetivo, aprendió rápido como se gana la pasta fácil y quien paga mejor


----------



## magufone (29 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Iker haciéndose el imbecil (no le cuesta mucho)"¿entonces, que pasa con esos soldados rusos casi niños?""¿Saben donde están y porque?"
> el satanista: "¡naturalmente que lo saben, todos, si dicen lo contrario es para que no los matemos!", literal.



Son muy retrasados...


----------



## pepetemete (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues esto dicen los israelíes.



Avisados estaban. 
Rusia dijo que iría al compas de los acontecimientos, y cada paso adelante que dan los ucros, los rusos dan un par de ellos pero en donde se sienten "seguros" .

Estos ataques son para recalcar que NADIE está seguro 100% en cualquier parte de Ucrania. 
Que sigan yendo...y seguirán muriendo.
El otro día más de 530 muertos en Lviv, en una "fábrica" de aluminio que utlizaban como centro de entrenamiento.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una serie de cosas que occidente lleva haciendo rematadamente mal desde hace más de 30 años, y la caída de occidente se va a deber a la imbecilidad de unos políticos miopes y a la avaricia de unos mercaderes insaciables. Por un lado ha sido un error depender de la energía de Rusia, puesto que no hacía falta ser un lumbreras para pensar que se iba a utilizar como método de chantaje por parte de Rusia, como efectivamente está ocurriendo. Y por otro lado el de alimentar y desarrollar a la totalitaria China, que ha utilizado su crecimiento no para "democratizar" o ampliar los derechos sociales y libertades en China, si todo lo contrario, para reprimirlos cada vez en base a su cada vez mayor poderío militar y a su inminente superioridad tecnológica frente a occidente. Mientras en China llevan décadas fomentando la excelencia y la creación de una sociedad cada vez más competitiva en el aspecto industrial, tecnológico e intelectual en occidente se fomenta la idiotez en base a un estúpido onanismo individualista, integración de minorías y fomento de las peculiaridades. Las políticas de discriminación positiva y de integración y la contención de la competitividad y la excelencia derivan en una idiocracia, como la que tenemos ámpliamennte desplegada en España.
> 
> Pues bien, hemos estado alimentando a regímenes totalitarios, imperialistas y expansionistas estos años, ahora recogeremos sus frutos traducidos en inferioridad comercial, dependencia energética y de materias primas, también en una dependencia industrial y tecnológica y unas hipotecas en forma de deuda y gasto social. Además un antimilitarismo y ecologismo que nos deja en inferioridad de condiciones que van a emplear contra nosotros.



La de tonterías que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS. O sea que, lo natural, no es negociar, energía o lo que sea, con tu vecino, intentando promocionar relaciones de mutua convivencia, sino mirarse a cara de perro mientras te suples del otro lado del océano o del mundo, que como todo el mundo sabe es más barato, práctico, resiliente y hasta ecológico. Aquí lo que hay es un prejuicio que ya huele, joder, que llevamos así todo el siglo XX. En absoluto natural, sino promocionado e implantado por intereses que en nada tienen que ver con los europeos. Además.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Esto es la guerra caballeros, ya no hace falta ver ninguna peli de hollywood. Creo que es el video más gráfico que he visto jamás, combate de infantería en vivo y directo.


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Durante su EVA para preparar el brazo robótico europeo, los cosmonautas Oleg Artemyev y Denís Matveiev despliegan en el exterior del módulo científico Nauka de la ISS la Bandera de la Victoria de la URSS sobre el nazifascismo, una réplica de la que ondeó en Berlín en 1945.



Y los follaukras cacareando que estos trolearon a Putin cuando llegaron a la estación espacial vestidos con los colores ukras, azul y amarillo.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El dólar y el euro se están hundiendo, y ese es el otro frente, tan o más importante que el que los medios colocan en un primer plano. La reacción de los EEUU es inevitable, o eso o el dólar se va a la mierda.



...ahora son mas peligrosos que nunca...

Recordad el caza que la nato le tiro a Rusia ...desde Turquia...


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Es un fallo del jefe de escuadra o sección, intenta pasar a demasiados de una vez y no destaca tiradores para cubrir. Además de que podía haberse esperado a que llegara el vehículo para dar cobertura, cuando llega ya tiene dos bajas, el que auxília tambien es alcanzado al parecer.

Estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión:

_Murió por culpa de un mal liderazgo en ese escuadrón. Hay que implementar el fuego de cobertura para poder maniobrar o al menos lanzar el humo antes del movimiento. smh la falta de entrenamiento puede ser costosa.

_


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Abr 2022)

urano dijo:


> Ojala se cabe pronto está guerra atroz. .



Tres puntualizaciones. 
1. Todas las guerras son atroces
2. USA y sus lacayos no quieren porque les favorece
3. Va para largo


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Pillo silo en hilo mítico.
> 
> 
> *Borrell: "Nuestra dependencia del gas y del petróleo ruso ha ido demasiado lejos"*
> ...



Parece una película de risa, está Europa gobernada por subnormales.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La devaluación del euro sí es preocupante... para nosotros, evidentemente.



Hoy el rico pandita de 500 yuan y 30 gramos de oro 999...

A 1880 euritos...

Si Ucrania invade Transnistria ...tenemos otro apreton parriba...

Aunque voy en contra de Maese CLAPHAMIDES...quiza sea hora de cargar otro poquito...


----------



## kelden (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que es lo que buscan, parte de la desglobalización consiste en aumentar la competitividad del dólar frente al resto del mundo y eso pasa inevitablemente por una mezcla de: Devaluación interna, inflación y revalorización de otras monedas. En este aspecto creo que EEUU tiene capacidad para reconducir esta situación, al menos durante un tiempo, que le permita mantener la supremacía económica durante algún año más de los que ocurriría si esto no pasara. El sorpasso económico de China es inevitable a medio plazo, pero mientras tanto va a hacer que los chinos y rusos se "aclimaten" a su riqueza de forma que "frene" su crecimiento económico de forma relativa. El problema es Europa, que carece de estrategia, objetivos, herramientas y personal político competente. Solo queda pauperización y resignación, eso sí, con mucha "resilencia".



El sorpasso chino se produjo en 2014. Actualmente el PIB PPA chino es la suma del del USA y Japon. 

1.- China 30 billones
2.- USA 25 billones
4.- Japon 6 billones.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Buen momento para recordar que USA anunció la liberación de 180 millones de barriles de petróleo, hace un mes, y por 6 meses.

Histórico: Estados Unidos libera 1 millón de barriles de petróleo por día durante 6 meses

De ser cierto, (algo que dudo, porque Usa sigue comprando 100.000 barriles al día a Rusia), ya solo quedan 5 meses de liberación...y el precio no se mueve. Incluso es más caro para europeos, ya que el petróleo está igual que estaba, a 107 dólares...pero el dólar esta a 1,05 por euro y no 1,11.
Por tanto incluso liberando petróleo, éste es un 5% más caro que hace un mes.

Eso sí, estad tranquilos, que dirán que la inflación en europa no pasa del 7% anual 
Os subirán el salario un 5% y todos contentos


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Abr 2022)

Está interesante la portada de Bloomberg


----------



## rober713 (29 Abr 2022)

copiado del Intel Slava " In the video from Mariupol, a Russian marine was wounded by the Azov national battalion. The wound turned out to be fatal - the bullet hit the artery"

Yo no tengo ni puta idea de aspectos militares pero pasar tanta gente de corrido me parece un error o al menos que haya habido fuego de cobertura.


----------



## M. Priede (29 Abr 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Yo no creo que la incompetencia de nuestros políticos (todos los europeos) se justifique ni siquiera con el Principio de Peter, el que propugna que los cargos suben hasta alcanzar su máximo nivel de incompetencia... Creo que debe existir algo, una organización, una fuerza, destinada a poner a los políticos más ineptos al mando en Europa... Gente realmente incompetente que sólo repiten lo que les mandan, verdaderos títeres. Un ejemplo palmario sería nuestro Pedro Sánchez... o Borrell, o Boris Johnson, o Macron... personalidades con una psicopatía evidente y con deficiencias emocionales más que evidentes. ¿Cómo han llegado al poder con esas taras? ¿Es la psicopatía un elemento imprescindible para el ascenso, o es que hay organismos que eligen a este tipo de gente para alcanzar el poder, pues son controlables a través de sus taras?
> 
> Si no fuese así, es que la humanidad no tiene remedio.



No digamos en América, empezando por los propios EE.UU, y ahí está su presidente. O lo de Boric en Chile, Miléi en Argentina, Castillo en Perú (y antes Humala, Toledo), en su día Chávez, Morales.


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay vuelos de España a Rusia? Con el visado de turismo se puede entrar? Como el espacio aéreo Europeo está vetado para las compañías rusas como viceversa para las europeas.



Yo he pedido el visado, esta semana próxima me dicen si me lo dan.

irse se puede ir pero tendrás que ir a Turquía o países neutrales pues vuelos directos no hay.

la combinación la tienes que hacer a mano y sin usar buscadores como skyscanner etc pues han babeado a Rusia de sus motores de búsqueda


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las tensiones de divisas dólar-rublo (y euro-rublo) indican varias cosas.
> 
> 1.- NO es el rublo el que está subiendo, sino la pareja euro-dólar los que están bajando.
> 
> ...



El problema que mucha gente a veces no ve es que el dolar es como una MATERIA PRIMA más... y como tal MATERIA PRIMA tiene una demanda... si su demanda sube (aumento del precio del petroleo) pues quíen produce esa moneda gana más, aún cuando en principio parezca que quizás no es así...

Lo único HODIDO para quíen produce tal moneda es que LA DEMANDA CAIGA (reducción del precio del petroleo), en cuyo caso ¿gana menos? pues sí y no, pues con ella puede comprar otras materias primas y financiar armas, por poner un caso o reservas de modo sencillo y con ello vuelve a provocar una subida de la demanda de su MONEDA... JAJAJAJAAAAA.... ahora bien, también se puede dar una situación en la que alguien, quíen fuese simplemente decide dejar de usar esa MONEDA y entonces...

Hay muchas y profundas variables que a veces no se vislumbran...

Por ejemplo: ¿Cúanto debe realmente el Tio Sam?... realmente, realmente... veamos:.

Pongamos que Sam debe 100 dólares y el barril de petroleo vale 1 dolar... Sam que tiene infinitos dólares en realidad en dólares debe una cantidad tendente a 0, PERO EN BARRILES DE PETROLEO, pues en eso Sam debe 100 barriles de petroleo...

Ahora el barril sube a 10 dólares y Sam sigue debiendo 100 dólares, en dólares su deuda real sigue siendo tendente a 0, pero en barriles ¡¡¡¡¡ OH MARAVILLA!!!! SÓLO debe 10...

¿Qué ha acontecido??... pues que LA MATERIA PRIMA DE SAM ha aumentado su demanda en 10 veces (puede que más o menos, depende) y por tanto en realidad Sam es mucho, inmensamente más rico y su deuda por tanto es inmensamente menor en petroleo, que no en su moneda...

Sam es afortunado... tiene la MATERIA PRIMA VITAL...

Cosas de la relatividad...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Abr 2022)

*Guerra de Ucrania: miles de tropas del Reino Unido serán enviadas a Europa para combatir la agresión rusa*

Tropas, tanques y vehículos blindados de combate serán enviados a Europa en uno de los mayores despliegues desde la Guerra Fría

El secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, dice que el despliegue de las fuerzas armadas británicas en Europa del Este mostrará "solidaridad y fuerza" mientras continúa la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.









Ukraine war: Thousands of UK troops to be sent to Europe in bid to combat Russian aggression


Defence Secretary Ben Wallace says the deployment of British armed forces across eastern Europe will show "solidarity and strength" as the war between Ukraine and Russia continues.




news.sky.com


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y los follaukras cacareando que estos trolearon a Putin cuando llegaron a la estación espacial vestidos con los colores ukras, azul y amarillo.



Pa cojones de troleo los míos, dirá Putin.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Esto es la guerra caballeros, ya no hace falta ver ninguna peli de hollywood. Creo que es el video más gráfico que he visto jamás, combate de infantería en vivo y directo.



si lo subieron los rusos obviamente sobrevivió porque sino ufff es pa darle mil guantazos al que grabó y lo compartió


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

El Cayetano ese no pasa de ser un coleccionista de cosas militares que lee catálogos.

En este video en el 5.20" dice que la retirada de Kiev no ha sido una masacre de rusos porque:
"es un oportunidad que desaprovecharon los ucranianos para infligir muchas más bajas"



Y el pollo no analiza el porqué los ukras no aprovecharon esa oportunidad. Pasa de largo, no le interesa "analizar" cosas negativas de los ukras, sólo se "analiza" a los rusos en negativo "nunca positivo"


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Abr 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*

El Dr. Mike Martin, un experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.

Sugiere que el asalto ruso a Donbas se ha "esfumado" y que Moscú ha desperdiciado su única oportunidad de tomar la región y lograr algo que podría presentar como un resultado exitoso de la invasión.

El Dr. Martin dice que la batalla durará otras dos o cuatro semanas, ya que Rusia se queda sin tropas y Ucrania contraataca.

Y, dice, la guerra ahora ha visto "un gran cambio estratégico" que ha llevado al Reino Unido a delinear un objetivo estratégico más claro y ambicioso, citando a la Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss.

Sin embargo, indica que la Sra. Truss se equivoca al predecir que el objetivo de desalojar a las fuerzas rusas por completo de Ucrania tomaría 10 años, diciendo que "las fuerzas rusas colapsarán antes de eso y veremos un golpe".

"Esta es una clara declaración de intenciones del Reino Unido, y solo se habría hecho si se sintiera que otros aliados de la OTAN podrían y se unirían a ella", agrega.

"Es muy bienvenido después de pensar un poco en los objetivos estratégicos (aunque las actividades fueron buenas)".









Ukraine war live - Zelenskyy says 'fierce offensive' repelled - as plan to move ships stuck in Turkey agreed after Russia abandoned grain deal


Latest updates as Russia hits out at US over grain deal remarks; France steps in to defend UK after Moscow blames it for Nord Stream gas pipeline explosions; Zelenskyy says Ukraine has repelled a 'fierce offensive'.




news.sky.com


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Complicadísima la lucha urbana, es fácil criticar desde aquí y ese suboficial estaría recibiendo "empujones" del mando. En fin, es la guerra, no hay más.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*
> 
> El Dr. Mike Martin, un _*experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis *_interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.
> 
> ...



Que montón de paridas, pero si al hombre le pagan por decirlas y ponerles su firma...


----------



## Marchamaliano (29 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*
> 
> El Dr. Mike Martin, un experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.
> 
> ...



15 días después de que empezara la movida llevo leyendo eso..

Los nazis no quisieron una guerra rápida para dejarles vivir y ahora tienen una lenta que les va a machacar. Porque es lo que está pasando ahora, les están machacando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*
> 
> El Dr. Mike Martin, un experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.
> 
> ...



El Sr.Kalibr piensa otra cosa…


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay vuelos de España a Rusia? Con el visado de turismo se puede entrar? Como el espacio aéreo Europeo está vetado para las compañías rusas como viceversa para las europeas.



No hay vuelo directo, pero sí varias opciones.
Desde Serbia, Marruecos, Dubai, etc. Dificil, pero no imposible.

El visado te lo dan automático, máximo 15 días. Esto ha cambiado hace unos meses.
Antes tenías que pedirlo con 3 semanas de anticipación.

Por cierto, que algo está ocurriendo.
Francia ha reabierto el Consulado en Moscú, y está dando visados...
Y Macron calladito...

Que yo sepa ya son 3 los países que dan visados a los rusos de nuevo: 
Italia, Grecia y Francia ahora.


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es un fallo del jefe de escuadra o sección, intenta pasar a demasiados de una vez y no destaca tiradores para cubrir. Además de que podía haberse esperado a que llegara el vehículo para dar cobertura, cuando llega ya tiene dos bajas, el que auxília tambien es alcanzado al parecer.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con esta opinión:
> 
> ...




Pero ahí se puede ver un detalle positivo de los ruskis: no se deja a nadie atrás. 
Los ukras son otra cosa.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> 15 días después de que empezara la movida llevo leyendo eso..
> 
> Los nazis no quisieron una guerra rápida para dejarles vivir y ahora tienen una lenta que les va a machacar. Porque es lo que está pasando ahora, les están machacando.



Por mucho que la propaganda ladre, a Ucrania le están dando una cuelma de espanto. Incluso los otánicos más recalcitrantes, como pueden ser Anders Aslund o Julian Röpcke, lo están empezando a reconocer. Darles armas anticuadas (los Leopard 1 y los Gepard no mejoran en absoluto lo que tenían, como los T-64 modernizados) sólo hace que su agonía se prolongue, como dicen otros foreros.


----------



## vil. (29 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*
> 
> El Dr. Mike Martin, un experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.
> 
> ...



Luego alguien se pregunta cómo es posible que un paciente con cáncer abandone su terapia para seguir a un vende humos...

Esta sociedad sólo paga a quienes nos cuentan lo que queremos oir, NO LO QUE TENEMOS que oir, sino lo que QUEREMOS oir... 

Lo que ya no entiendo es como cuando a un paciente le diagnostican un cáncer no mata directamente allí mismo al médico alegando que ataca su salud y bienestar con tal diagnóstico...

Qué sociedad hemos creado...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 Abr 2022)

*GUERRA NUCLEAR O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

Jojojo estos otanitontos, los contratos no se pueden cambiar unilateralmente pero ellos si pueden congelar y expropiar a voluntad a los rusos


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Otro dato interesante a comentar es que hay marcas de lujo que no se han ido de Rusia, ni lo van a hacer, como Bulgari.
Otras solo permanecerán en los corners de los grandes almacenes, como Tsum en Moscú.

Se abren nuevas posibilidades de negocio en Rusia con las sanciones.

Por ejemplo uno que conozco muy bien...es el que se hace con Hermes Francia.
Para comprar en Hermes físicamente, necesitas pedir cita previa. Esa cita previa solo es posible si tu pasaporte NO ES RUSO ni tu teléfono tampoco lo es.

Tras dos semanas de envíos de sms por parte de Hermés (siempre a número europeo), te llega el aviso de que al día siguiente puedes acudir a comprar a la tienda. Obviamente si no acudes, empieza el proceso de nuevo.

Acudes con tu pasaporte europeo y compras.
Después haces tu tax free, si eres europeo y resides fuera de la UE, y posteriormente le llevas su compra al ruso o rusa...que te lo ha pedido.

Descontando el precio actual de un viaje a Moscú, más gastos, puedes sacarte más de 4000 euros por producto, sin problema.
En tiempos de crisis, siempre surgen las oportunidades.


----------



## ferrys (29 Abr 2022)

Ese granos pajillero no ha echado un polvo en su vida.
Acojonante las tonterías que dice.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues esto dicen los israelíes.



El periodismo de guerra es lo que tiene...recibes un impacto fortuito ...y ya hiciste tu carrera.

Descanse en paz


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los protestantismos son el cristianismo barbarizado; su último avatar, el mundo woke y sus instrumentos de distorsión y disolución de la civilización, la cancelación y el silenciamiento.



Los protestantes en cambio consideran que el cristianismo genuino es el de ellos, porque el catolicismo rinde culto a imágenes y celebra procesiones, y cree en santos y en vírgenes, lo cual consideran una herencia del paganismo latino, griego o celta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Abr 2022)

Precios del oro en tres divisas, desde mayo de 2021


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Pillo sirio, no, eh, ukro, lo que sea. El mejor hilo, para informarse medio decentemente, en este mundo lleno de propaganda.



Eres una persona inteligente, en el hilo de Txusky solo hay peperos con las tres emes, morbidos, mentecatos y maricones, no necesariamente en ese orden !!!.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

_CONFIRMADO: Un veterano marine estadounidense muere luchando junto a los ucranianos en medio de la invasión rusa, confirma Fox News Digital. Willy Joseph Cancel deja una esposa y un hijo de 7 meses. Su viuda lo calificó de héroe._


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de tonterías que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS. O sea que, lo natural, no es negociar, energía o lo que sea, con tu vecino, intentando promocionar relaciones de mutua convivencia, sino mirarse a cara de perro mientras te suples del otro lado del océano o del mundo, que como todo el mundo sabe es más barato, práctico, resiliente y hasta ecológico. Aquí lo que hay es un prejuicio que ya huele, joder, que llevamos así todo el siglo XX. En absoluto natural, sino promocionado e implantado por intereses que en nada tienen que ver con los europeos. Además.



Ecológico es porque


Seronoser dijo:


> Otro dato interesante a comentar es que hay marcas de lujo que no se han ido de Rusia, ni lo van a hacer, como Bulgari.
> Otras solo permanecerán en los corners de los grandes almacenes, como Tsum en Moscú.
> 
> Se abren nuevas posibilidades de negocio en Rusia con las sanciones.
> ...



mi chica rusa me ha pasado unas webs de Puta madre.

quieres tener Spotify, la licencia de software perikol u otra cosa?


Dices que quieres y se te genera un número de tarjeta de Kazajistán (o un fulano se mete en tu cuenta y pone su tarjeta…) y ya está.

si el servicio vale X tu le das X más un % todo en rublos y a volar.

La vida sigue


----------



## workforfood (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay vuelo directo, pero sí varias opciones.
> Desde Serbia, Marruecos, Dubai, etc. Dificil, pero no imposible.
> 
> *El visado te lo dan automático, máximo 15 días. *Esto ha cambiado hace unos meses.
> ...




Pero funciona lo del visado electrónico o hay que hacerlo por la central de visados de Madrid. 
Requisitos Pasaporte y Carta de invitación, lo siguen pidiendo?


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Así se ve un bombardeo a pocos metros desde dentro del vehículo


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

_Jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Sergey #Naryshkin: La información recopilada muestra que #EEUU y #Polonia están trabajando en planes para establecer un estrecho control militar y político sobre "sus territorios históricos" en Ucrania. 
La primera etapa de esta "reunificación" sería la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania bajo el lema de "defenderla de la agresión rusa."

_


----------



## ferrys (29 Abr 2022)

Casi un -22% en un mes









Deutsche Bank AG (DBK) Stock Price & News - Google Finance


Get the latest Deutsche Bank AG (DBK) real-time quote, historical performance, charts, and other financial information to help you make more informed trading and investment decisions.




www.google.com


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _CONFIRMADO: Un veterano de la marina estadounidense muere luchando junto a los ucranianos en medio de la invasión rusa, confirma Fox News Digital. Willy Joseph Cancel deja una esposa y un hijo de 7 meses. Su viuda lo calificó de héroe._



he was cancelled


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Servicemen of #Russian special forces provided a delivery of humanitarian cargo to several settlements in the #Kharkov region.#RussianArmy


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero funciona lo del visado electrónico o hay que hacerlo por la central de visados de Madrid.
> Requisitos Pasaporte y Carta de invitación, lo siguen pidiendo?



Lo del visado electrónico nunca llegó a funcionar porque vino un virus malísimo que nos iba a matar a todos. Tienes que hacer el visado a la antigua ausanza .

formulario de visado, seguro médico, carta de invitación. Yo he hecho tantos visados que me lo sé de memoria.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

_Este mapa fue difundido por Rossiya-1. Muestra que un Sarmat ruso con base en Kaliningrado puede bombardear Berlín en 106 segundos, París en 200 segundos y Londres en 202 segundos._



Pero Bah!, Rusia es un país Dimitry Paco...


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Este mapa fue difundido por Rossiya-1. Muestra que un Sarmat ruso con base en Kaliningrado puede bombardear Berlín en 106 segundos, París en 200 segundos y Londres en 202 segundos._
> 
> 
> 
> Pero Bah!, Rusia es un país Dimitry Paco...



Ese mapa da para paja.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Ese mapa da para paja.



Debería darle diarrea a más de un otánico descerebrado infantiloide.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (29 Abr 2022)

https://olegmakarenko.ru/2407593.html


Existe una manera simple y confiable de ganar en el casino, que es perfecta desde un punto de vista matemático. Apuestas una moneda al rojo. Si cae negro, vuelves a apostar al rojo, pero ya dos monedas. Negro otra vez? Sube tu apuesta a 4 monedas. Tarde o temprano, el rojo todavía se caerá, por lo que al final seguramente recuperarás y obtendrás una moneda más.

Desafortunadamente, este método tiene un defecto molesto. Si sale negro, digamos, 10 veces seguidas (esto sucede regularmente en un casino), tendrás que aumentar la apuesta a 2 mil monedas. Y si no tienes la cantidad requerida en tu monedero, o si las reglas del casino prohíben apuestas por encima de 1 mil monedas, estás en números rojos, y en uno muy serio.

También en política se puede actuar de esta manera. Corre hacia otro país, y si se niega a rendir tributo o besar el zapato, sube y sube la apuesta hasta que el enemigo se vea obligado a rendirse. La desventaja de este método es la misma: al aumentar las tasas una y otra vez, puede llegar al límite cuando no hay dónde aumentarlas. Después de eso, la pérdida, que al comienzo del juego hubiera sido solo un molesto golpe en la nariz, se convertirá en un verdadero desastre.

La Unión Europea se encuentra precisamente en esa situación. Contaba con una guerra relámpago económica: derribar todas las sanciones a Rusia, encender los altavoces de las torres a pleno rendimiento y brindar a sus militantes la máxima asistencia militar. La idea era aumentar rápidamente las apuestas, exigiendo repetidamente que Rusia se rindiera.

Desafortunadamente para nuestros socios europeos, han olvidado las lecciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En las colisiones frontales, cuando dos aviones o dos tanques se enfrentaban en un ariete, era casi imposible derrotar a los rusos: los soldados soviéticos no consideraron necesario desviarse, prefirieron destruir al enemigo, pase lo que pase. el costo. Los nazis, que decidieron jugar este juego con los rusos, no regresaron a casa. Bluffing no está en nuestro carácter nacional en absoluto, simplemente sucedió históricamente.


Sin embargo, los europeos modernos imaginaron que esta vez todo sería diferente, que presionarían más, gritarían más fuerte y los rusos correrían. Cuando Vladimir Putin exigió pagar el gas en rublos -un paso natural después de que Occidente dejara de pagar el dólar y el euro-, la Unión Europea esperaba que se tratara de una especie de broma. Que ahora dirán con firmeza “no lo haremos”, los rusos resoplarán un poco, moviéndose de un pie al otro, y luego el pago de la gasolina volverá a entrar en euros, como si nada hubiera pasado. Por supuesto, también había esperanza para Estados Unidos. Dado que toda la economía estadounidense se basa en el dólar, Estados Unidos considera que el rechazo de las monedas occidentales es un desafío a su existencia: es como si cierto bandido estuviera vendiendo vodka a 1.000 rublos la botella, y luego alguien más comenzara a vender vodka a 300 rublos cerca. Los europeos esperaban que Rusia no creara un rublo energético,

Las esperanzas no se hicieron realidad, Gazprom comenzó a cortar el gas a los que no pagaban. Y como la Unión Europea no es un ente monolítico, los países más independientes de Estados Unidos y más dependientes del gas ruso empezaron a pagar tranquilamente en rublos. Cálculo elemental:

Opción 1. Convocamos a los periodistas y juramos solemnemente sobre la sangre que estos viles rusos nunca recibirán una sola transferencia de rublos de nosotros. Luego lloramos de impotencia y todavía pagamos a los rusos en rublos.

Opción 2. Pagamos en silencio rublos rusos, mostrando con toda nuestra apariencia que aquí no hay nada de eso: por qué no en rublos, después de todo.

Ursula von der Leyen resultó ser una política débil, eligió la primera opción obviamente perdedora. Bloomberg dijo que 10 compradores de Europa ya abrieron cuentas en rublos con Gazprombank, y cuatro empresas ya pagaron el gas en rublos:

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/1449...

En este contexto, el jefe de la Comisión Europea continúa gritando que rublos: esto es un chantaje de que es necesario cerrar filas y pagar a Rusia en euros, en los que la Unión Europea puede volver a incumplir en cualquier momento. Esto es lo que dijo en marzo:

https://russian.rt.com/world/n...


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, dijo que la UE no permitirá que se paguen rublos rusos por el gas. Lo informa Reuters.


“Eso sería un intento de eludir las sanciones. No permitiremos que se eludan nuestras restricciones”, dijo von der Leyen.


Ella llamó a este escenario inaceptable.


Y esto es lo que dice ahora:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/27...


El pago del gas ruso en rublos por parte de empresas europeas viola las sanciones de la UE, dijo la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.


Según ella, las empresas cuyos contratos prevén el pago en dólares o euros no deberían cambiar a rublos.


“Las empresas con tales contratos no deberían aceptar las demandas rusas. Esto sería una violación de las sanciones, lo que significa que conllevaría un alto riesgo para las empresas”, cita Bloomberg las palabras del jefe de la Comisión Europea.


Permítanme recordarles que 10 empresas ya han abierto cuentas en rublos con Gazprombank y *4 empresas ya han realizado sus primeros pagos*. Los alemanes intentaron engañar a las pequeñas cosas haciendo un pago a través de una entidad legal robada, pero Gazprombank no aceptó el pago de ellos. Por lo tanto, las amenazas del jefe de la Comisión Europea están claramente atrasadas.

*Esto ya no es solo una derrota, es una derrota política*. Obtienes la reputación de un político débil e impotente que puede ser ignorado con seguridad, ya que no está listo para ir más allá de las palabras vacías.

La nueva configuración ya está clara. Los países que forman el núcleo de la Unión Europea y necesitan nuestro gas han dejado su ambición muy lejos y pagan el gas en rublos. Los perros de compañía de los Estados Unidos - Polonia, Finlandia, un par de otros países - con la cabeza en alto, compran gas ruso de los países de la UE que lo toman por rublos. Estamos más que satisfechos con esto, ya que como resultado obtenemos nuestros propios rublos, pero al mismo tiempo lastimamos a los lacayos estadounidenses, obligándolos a comprar gasolina ya costosa con un recargo adicional.

Rusia ha logrado dos objetivos estratégicamente importantes:

1. Transfirió completamente el comercio de gas con la Unión Europea a rublos.
2. Poner a la Unión Europea en una posición humillante obligándola a eludir públicamente sus propias sanciones.

Es especialmente agradable que hasta ahora el sentido común no se haya encendido en la Unión Europea o, más precisamente, los gritos de Washington aún ahoguen los hambrientos gruñidos de los estómagos. Los propios polacos, por ejemplo, admiten que las sanciones contra Rusia no funcionan:

https://ria.ru/20220427/sankts...


A pesar de esto, los polacos exigen sanciones más fuertes que, como ya está claro, solo conducirán a nuevas humillaciones de Polonia. Parafraseando un viejo adagio, "la severidad de las sanciones europeas se compensa con la naturaleza no vinculante de su aplicación".

No quiero parecer un optimista desenfrenado, pero hasta ahora todo se encamina hacia una derrota estratégica de Occidente. Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea intentaron llevar a cabo una guerra relámpago económica contra Rusia, apoyándose en nosotros con toda la multitud y volcando casi todas las sanciones de su arsenal sobre la mesa. Rusia, por su parte, se prepara para vivir en condiciones de ruptura total con Occidente desde 2014. No tenemos límite de fuerza económica: podemos trabajar en el modo actual durante el tiempo que queramos. Seis meses, un año, 10 años, no importa. Sí, en 2022 nuestra economía se asentará un poco, pero solo hasta cierto límite, y luego nos reestructuraremos, reemplazaremos las importaciones caídas y continuaremos con el desarrollo normal.

Imagina dos corredores. Uno dio lo mejor de sí a una distancia de 100 metros, superó de manera convincente al segundo y bailó alegremente con las manos en alto. Pero en ese momento, el juez anuncia por el altavoz que necesita correr una distancia de maratón, y todavía quedan 42 kilómetros por delante ... Este es aproximadamente el estado en el que se encuentra Occidente ahora: Rusia está lista para el maratón, Europa y los Estados Unidos no lo son. Y mientras la Comisión Europea lo niega, incapaz de darse cuenta de que Rusia obligó a la Unión Europea a eludir sus propias sanciones, Rosneft ya comenzó a vender petróleo por rublos. Puedo imaginar lo enojado que está Estados Unidos ahora, al darse cuenta de que Rusia técnicamente está estrangulando al petrodólar y que Estados Unidos no puede hacer absolutamente nada con nosotros.


----------



## Tales. (29 Abr 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero ahí se puede ver un detalle positivo de los ruskis: no se deja a nadie atrás.
> Los ukras son otra cosa.





Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de tonterías que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS. O sea que, lo natural, no es negociar, energía o lo que sea, con tu vecino, intentando promocionar relaciones de mutua convivencia, sino mirarse a cara de perro mientras te suples del otro lado del océano o del mundo, que como todo el mundo sabe es más barato, práctico, resiliente y hasta ecológico. Aquí lo que hay es un prejuicio que ya huele, joder, que llevamos así todo el siglo XX. En absoluto natural, sino promocionado e implantado por intereses que en nada tienen que ver con los europeos. Además.



El problema es que el vecino es una dictadura criminal y agresiva que invade a sus vecinos a la menor oportunidad , así que toca pisarle el cuello y que enseñarle cual es su lugar en el mundo, el de gasolinera gigante.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Este mapa fue difundido por Rossiya-1. Muestra que un Sarmat ruso con base en Kaliningrado puede bombardear Berlín en 106 segundos, París en 200 segundos y Londres en 202 segundos._
> 
> 
> 
> Pero Bah!, Rusia es un país Dimitry Paco...



JUST DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Abr 2022)

no voy a entrar en qué es más genuinamente fideligno al mensaje cristiano. sólo, como he señalado ya antes, que el luteranismo destruyó el cristianismo y la iglesia ROMANOS ("atroces", diría usted). lo que vino después es otra cosa ya sea protestante o católico tridentino. quizás los últimos restos que queden del cristianismo romano y de la iglesia romana sean las autocefalias orientales. 
con vaticano 2 culminó el proceso de indiferenciación de protestantismo y catolicismo. el papado ya no es un liderazgo carismático, pretende ser un liderazgo moral y "espiritual", casi una oenegé más.
las instituciones carismáticas -monarquía, papado- cavan su propia tumba cuando usan la lengua del pueblo. (o quizás es que cambian de lengua porque ya estaban muertas.)


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Abr 2022)

Resumen de las ultimas horas....


*13:30*

De la sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


> _Los misiles marítimos de largo alcance y alta precisión "Calibre" destruyeron tres subestaciones eléctricas de tracción en las áreas de los cruces ferroviarios FASTOV, KRASNOSELKA y POLONNOE._



Continúa la destrucción de la infraestructura ferroviaria y la capacidad de transferir refuerzos y equipos de oeste a este.

*13:24 

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10:00 horas del 29 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪Las armas aéreas de largo alcance y alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron los edificios de producción de la empresa de la industria espacial y de cohetes Artem en la ciudad de Kiev.

▪Misiles marítimos de largo alcance y alta precisión "Calibre" destruyeron tres subestaciones eléctricas de tracción en las áreas de los cruces ferroviarios FASTOV, KRASNOSELKA y POLONNOE.

▪Misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron diez instalaciones militares en Ucrania.
Entre ellos: nueve áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como un depósito de municiones cerca del pueblo de ILYICHOVKA.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 112 instalaciones militares de Ucrania por la noche. Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando, 11 puntos fuertes, 95 lugares de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería en los asentamientos de POKROVSKOE y GOROKHOVSKOE.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles alcanzaron 13 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche.
En el área de la aldea de GOROKHOVSKY en la región de Nikolaev, se identificó y destruyó un lanzador junto con un equipo de combate del sistema de misiles ucraniano Tochka-U, desde el cual ayer se realizó un ataque en áreas residenciales de la ciudad. de KHERSON.
Además, se derrotaron seis áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano, así como se destruyeron tres baterías de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y una división de sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Las unidades de artillería completaron 975 misiones de fuego durante la noche. Dañados: 21 puestos de mando, 69 baluartes, 763 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como 107 posiciones de artillería.
Como resultado de las huelgas, más de 280 nacionalistas y 38 vehículos y vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos sobre los asentamientos de REDKODUB, SHIYKOVKA, NEVSKE, MALA KAMYSHEVAKHA, STEPNOY YAR, PETROVSKOE, ZELENOE POLE, BUKOVO, PANTELEIMONOVKA, MAKIEVKA, CHERNOBAEVKA, incluido "Bayraktar-TB2" en el Russian- Frontera ucraniana cerca de Novovodyannoe.
Además, en el área del asentamiento de KAMENKA, se derribó un cohete del lanzacohetes múltiple ucraniano Smerch.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 142 aviones,
- 111 helicópteros,
- 634 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 278 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 2638 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 304 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes,
- 1175 cañones de artillería de campo y morteros,
- 2467 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*13:15*

❗Una serie de potentes ataques fueron infligidos en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Sumy fronteriza con Rusia.







*13:11*

En la dirección de Odessa, están tratando de restaurar el puente en el área del asentamiento de Zatoka, el mismo puente de importancia estratégica, que fue "calibrado" intensamente los días 26 y 27 de abril.

La reparación y posterior protección de este nudo de transporte mediante defensa aérea es una prioridad no solo para el mando ucraniano, sino también para los países vecinos. Se atrajeron equipos de reparación de Rumania y Moldavia. 

Además, la importancia y el valor del puente "no utilizado" se confirma por el hecho de la transferencia de la lancha patrullera Starobelsk (tipo Island) y varios barcos de guardia naval de la Armada de Ucrania, equipados con Igla y Stinger MANPADS. Los restos de la "flota de mosquitos" ucraniana deben protegerse a toda costa de los ataques con misiles. 

*12:27*

El Bundestag aprobó el suministro de armas pesadas a Ucrania. La decisión fue apoyada por 586 diputados, 100 votaron en contra, 7 se abstuvieron. ¿Cómo apoya Berlín al régimen de Kiev?


> 6 mil ATGM (solo EE. UU. tiene más);
> 2.5 MANPADS Stinger/Strela (principalmente Stinger);
> 100 ametralladoras;
> 16 millones de cartuchos, 2 mil minas, 100 mil granadas de mano;
> ...



Muy activo, peor que Estados Unidos, pero claramente mejor que muchos de los otros aliados de Washington en la OTAN.

*11:56 *
Se informa que Polonia entregó alrededor de 200 tanques T-72M1 a Ucrania, lo que permite equipar 2 brigadas de tanques. Además, el ejército ucraniano recibió varias docenas de vehículos de combate de infantería polacos.
Las entregas no se limitan a vehículos blindados. Polonia suministra a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados 2S1 "Gvozdika" y MLRS "Grad", así como misiles aire-aire. 

La cantidad total de suministros polacos es de casi 1.600 millones de dólares.

*11:12*
❗ A partir del 29 de abril de 2022, en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk, un grupo de tropas de la RPD, con apoyo de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, liberó y estableció control total sobre 173 asentamientos, incluidos asentamientos : Valerianovka, Blagoveshchenka, Yegorovka, Evgenovka, Staromlinovka y Kirillovka (distrito de Volnovakha).

Mariupol está bajo control operativo total.








*09:58*
Mapa del desarrollo de la situación operativa durante la batalla de Donbass al 28 de abril.




> _Los expertos estadounidenses notan un aumento en la intensidad de las operaciones militares de las unidades rusas en la dirección de Izyum en el área de los asentamientos de Velikaya Komyshevakha, Kurulka, Dolgenkoye y Aleksandrovka.
> La lucha feroz continúa en el área de los asentamientos de Yampol, Liman, Severodonetsk, Popasnaya, Avdeevka.
> Además, los estadounidenses registran un número significativo de ataques de la aviación rusa, las tropas de misiles y la artillería en la primera línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y en la retaguardia profunda._



*09:19*
Gobernador de la región de Kursk R. Starovoit:


> _La mañana en la región fronteriza de Rylsk fue inquieta. Aproximadamente a las 8:00, los morteros dispararon contra el puesto de control en el pueblo de Krupets. Los puestos de tiro fueron suprimidos por el fuego de respuesta de nuestros guardias fronterizos y militares. No hay víctimas ni destrucción._



*09:05

⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 29 de abril de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖15 personal;
➖3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖5 vehículos.
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon CINCUENTA y UN proyectiles desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad y piezas de artillería de 152 mm en el asentamiento de PERVOMAYSK.
▪Como resultado del bombardeo, 4 civiles resultaron heridos. 9 edificios residenciales dañados, empresa de transporte público, así como un autobús regular de pasajeros.
▶Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo sobre los civiles de la República, las posiciones de la VFU, desde donde se disparó el fuego, fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades NM LPR.
Ayer, el Jefe de la República Popular de Lugansk entregó premios estatales a los corresponsales de guerra de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, quienes, desde los primeros días de la operación especial, hombro con hombro con las tropas, avanzaron por el territorio liberado de la República .

*09:03 hora de *
Revisión por Y. Podolyaki. El Congreso de los Estados Unidos tomó una decisión sobre el suministro de equipos a Ucrania: _¿por qué tan rápido y qué le dará a Kiev?_


Lo recibí muy rápido. Y esto sugiere que en Washington tienen "miedo de no llegar a tiempo" y se apresuran a ayudar a Kiev ...

*08:23 *

La edición china de Global Times llamó a las armas de Alemania, que Berlín iba a suministrar a Kiev, _"basura del siglo pasado". _ Según la publicación, la decisión de Berlín de transferir los cañones antiaéreos Gepard a Ucrania, cuya "edad de oro" cayó en la década de 1970, es un compromiso destinado a eliminar las contradicciones internas en Alemania .

La "edad de oro" de estas ZSU fue la década de 1960 y 1970. En 2010, fueron retirados del armamento de la Bundeswehr. Antes de transferir estas instalaciones al ejército ucraniano, tendrán que ser reparadas a expensas de Alemania”, explica la publicación.

*07:41*

El presidente del Senado (cámara alta del parlamento) de Rumanía, Marcel Ciolacu, emitió un comunicado en el que prometió a las autoridades ucranianas "máxima asistencia" en el suministro de armas letales a Kiev.

El presidente de Moldavia admitió que el país no está listo para la guerra y no tiene un ejército listo para el combate. Así lo afirmó Maia Sandu un día antes en su discurso con motivo del 30 aniversario de la constitución del Estado Mayor General del Ejército Nacional.


> _“Durante 30 años, el ejército moldavo se ha quedado sin equipo, sin equipo militar y medios listos para el combate. Ahora somos conscientes de las consecuencias_ ”, admitió.
> Sandu agregó que Moldavia _"no tiene un escudo efectivo contra la amenaza, porque no ha desarrollado el potencial militar adecuado, no ha creado elementos de infraestructura críticos y no ha cultivado la resiliencia social"._
> También negó la información de que el ejército rumano supuestamente está en Moldavia: _"No hay soldados ni ejército rumanos en el territorio de nuestro país"._



_Parece que Rumanía, siguiendo a Polonia, no se opone a sacar provecho de las tierras de Moldavia, pero para ello es necesario empujar a los moldavos a la guerra. Entonces se abrirá la oportunidad para el escenario de "pacificadores"._

*06:45*

La oficina de representación de la DPR en el JCCC informó que, por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon 6 proyectiles con un calibre de 122 mm en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk. El bombardeo se registró a las 01:50.

*01:57*

Melitopol comenzará a pagar pensiones y salarios a los empleados estatales en rublos a partir del 1 de mayo.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No la ganaron, como todos sabemos, pero la situación del mundo es otra. Tampoco Rusia es la de la guerra fría. Ahora son una potencia nuclear, pero desde un punto de vista convencional dudo que puedan hacer frente a lo que se les viene encima. Rusia debe encontrar una salida rápida para evitar este pantano.



La demonizacion de Rusia por la Otan, solo le deja la opcion de ganar la guerra, no tiene ninguna otra salida, cuanto mas tiempo pase, mas dificil y costoso sera llegar a la frontera polaca.


----------



## coscorron (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 80% es estar bien preparados para 4 meses.
> Noruega no va a terminar el gasoducto antes de 2023.



En realidad son dos meses y medio como mucho del consumo actual pero no hay problema porque les sumnistra el gas Alemania invirtiendo el gasoducto ... Los polacos no compran gas en rublo, se lo compran a Alemanía que si lo hace ...


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El problema es que el vecino es una dictadura criminal y agresiva que invade a sus vecinos a la menor oportunidad , así que toca pisarle el cuello y que enseñarle cual es su lugar en el mundo, el de gasolinera gigante.



Claro, los ukras que invadieron el Donbass


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Mirando a lo lejos interpreto que el ritmo de esta machacadora destrucción del engranaje militar
parece modelado en una planificación para ir neutralizando las capacidades militares de la UE
e ir moliendo las economías hasta que la perentoria supervivencia pública tenga mas prioridad 
que andar financiando aventuras militares para los sicarios de la élite financiera.

Toma nada que no te engaño...


----------



## AlexLimón99 (29 Abr 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Claro claro, no ir con la horda te hace follaanglo. La pollita de Putin a qué sabe? A fracaso!!!!



Pobrecico... Otro que se ha tragado toda la propaganda ukranazi. Aunque no comas polla de Biden, pero comes polla del ukrapayaso Zelensky, por lo que te convierte de forma automática en come polla de anglo, quieras o no quieras. Está claro que ya vais aceptando quién manda en la guerra. Y no precisamente los ukrotontos, que sólo son campeones en propaganda de la mala...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Abr 2022)

Si Polonia entra en Ucrania, solo los muy fanáticos podrán defenderlo. Y los habrá por miles, no lo dudes. Igual que todavía hoy los superdotados con IQ200 lleva mascarilla caminando solos en medio de la montaña


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Desmontando el Holodomor


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> políticos miopes y a la avaricia de unos mercaderes insaciables.



Desde el minuto uno en el que los politicos de la UE decidieron sancionar a Rusia, deberian tener preparado un plan b, con respecto al gas, pero pensaron que podian nadar y vigilar la ropa al mismo tiempo, el gran perdedor de esta historia a fecha de hoy son los ciudadanos de la Union Europea.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero funciona lo del visado electrónico o hay que hacerlo por la central de visados de Madrid.
> Requisitos Pasaporte y Carta de invitación, lo siguen pidiendo?



Esto lo desconozco. Hay un usuario que se ha hecho hace poco el visado, y seguro que te puede responder.
Yo soy residente permanente. Y mientras no me echen, no necesito visado


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En realidad son dos meses y medio como mucho del consumo actual pero no hay problema porque les sumnistra el gas Alemania invirtiendo el gasoducto ... Los polacos no compran gas en rublo, se lo compran a Alemanía que si lo hace ...



Rusia ya le ha dicho a Alemania que le descontará de su flujo lo que le pase a Polonia...igual que va a hacer Argelia con Marruecos y España.


----------



## clapham5 (29 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado de que haya plebe que aun no se haya enterado de que va esta crisis 
Ucrania es la excusa . El objetivo de Putin es tumbar al dolar y destruir la UE . O por lo menos debilitarlos a un nivel que ya no supongan un riesgo para Rusia y es que las Guerras cuestan . 1 dolar = 70 rublos ...El Zar Vladimirovich I ha dado en el clavo 
Los exitos y los fracasos militares son parte de un show . 
La Guerra de baja intensidad esta resultando un exito economico para Rusia 
Es matematica pura . 
Si Rusia gasta " X " y L'Europe gasta " Y " mientras Rusia gane mas de " X " y L'Europe gane menos de " Y " la Guerra es ganable 
La plebe se mira en los " exitos " de Ucrania , pero esos " exitos " son irrelevantes 
La verdadera Guerra esta en los mercados . 
“*la guerra es una contienda moral que se gana en los templos* *antes que en los campos de batalla”. Sun Tzu *
Sin la energia y los recursos naturales de Rusia la economia de L'Europe no es sostenible . Los mercados lo saben y por eso castigan al EURO 
Cada dia que pasa la Guerra cuesta a la UE mas ( EURO mas debil ) y cuesta a Rusia menos ( RUBLO mas fuerte ) 
*" La mejor victoria es vencer sin combatir " Sun Tzu*
Ahora que el rublo se ha convertido en el arma mas poderosa del arsenal ruso , Putin no necesita destruir Ucrania , solo tiene que esperar que colapse economicamente para zamparsela entera e ...intacta . 
Si el suministro de armas a Ucrania es " K " y " K " es una constante menguante tendente a cero , bueno ...cual es el problema ? 

TRANSNISTRIA ES EL CEBO 
Si Rumania invade Transnistria tendria que hacerlo a traves de Moldavia . 
Si lo hace " sin el consentimiento " de Moldavia seria una invasion porque Moldavia es un Estado neutral . 
Podrian pasar dos cosas : a ) Que Moldavia pida ayuda militar a Rusia 
b ) Que Moldavia no ofrezca resistencia . Si es a ) Rusia tendria la excusa para intervenir en Moldavia que se convertiria en Bielorrusia II 
si es b ) Rusia reconoceria la Independencia de Transnistria y actuaria para defenderla de los agresores . 
El EURO caeria aun mas . La inflacion subiria mas y L" Europe caeria en recesion 
Sin el gas y el petroleo rusos la UE colapsa . No hay alternativas . Rusia esta cocinando la eurorana , cada dia sube 0.10 grados , la rana ni se entera hasta que un dia la rana muere ...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En realidad los muertos los pone Ucrania y el material (el mejor que haya) lo ponen USA, RU y la UE. El escenario no es bueno para ninguno de los dos contendientes. Ucrania porque sus dirigentes están dispuestos a sacrificar a todos hasta el final y Rusia porque no puede tener una victoria limpia en un escenario como ése. Es más, según pase el tiempo, también se le aleja la posibilidad de una victoria pírrica.



Con esto de las entregas de material de la OTAN me parece que van a repetir el fiasco de la caída de Singapur en 1942. Los británicos enviaron a la plaza asediada y a punto de caer gran cantidad de refuerzos, aunque poco entrenados y mal equipados, hasta casi triplicar en número a la fuerza atacante japonesa, 85.000 frente a 30.000, pero que hubieron de rendirse a las pocas semanas de llegar. Tanto material enviado a destiempo y sin personal adiestrado que lo sepa emplear acabará engrosando las existencias rusas.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Pero que dices gilipollas, la energía y la mano de obra barata te la sacas de manga?
> 
> Hablanos de los régimenes totalitarios del Golfo por ejemplo.
> 
> Tonto de los cojones.



Primero, es usted un mal educado, y no suelo insultar pero esta vez le diré que el gilipollas lo será usted. Segundo, ningún régimen teocrático absolutista y totalitario del Golfo Pérsico va a intentar invadirte, chantajearte, condicionarte o amenazarte nuclearmente en el corto y medio plazo con ataques "fulgurantes" en los que no te va a dar tiempo a pestañear porque carecerás de párpados para verlo, como si que hace la Rusia de Putin.

Estamos hablando de un país que tiene 6.000 nukes apuntando a una treintena de países con el objetivo de exterminar todo atisbo humano de esos territorios, que basa el 20% de su poder industrial en el desarrollo armamentístico, balístico y nuclear, y que no dudaría en un solo segundo en utilizar a toda su carnaza humana semiesclava para conquistar e invadir media Europa bajo el designo "divino" de arrogarse ese territorio como "área de influencia propia" para la "Gran Madre Rusia" que a modo de Moloch insaciable devora a su juventud para los delirios imperialistas del Stalin de turno. Lo que me extraña es que haya descerebrados que aplauden el supremacismo eslavo sobre el resto de Europa, supremacismo que considera a todos los eslavos como súbditos de quien pone sus posaderas en el Kremlin, a los germanos como pueblos obligatoriamente neutrales lindantes a su "área de influencia" y que estoy seguro que considera a los latinos y católicos poco menos que "untermenschen".


----------



## Alcosani (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero funciona lo del visado electrónico o hay que hacerlo por la central de visados de Madrid.
> Requisitos Pasaporte y Carta de invitación, lo siguen pidiendo?



Yo envié la documentación a la central de visados esta semana, recomiendo la de Barcelona, funciona mucho mejor. 

Tienes que aportar lo siguiente:

Carta de invitacion
Seguro médico que cubra un mínimo de 30.000€ durante la duración del viaje. 
Formulario de solicitud de visado, con foto (en la propia web de la central de visados esta el enlace para rellenar y descargarlo) 
Y ya luego un albarán y hoja de encargo para el envío del pasaporte, que te provee la central de visados. 

Los vuelos ojo con el precio, tras horas y horas de comprobarlos creo que la mejor opción es desde Turquía, y a mi me ha costado el vuelo para junio 920€,pero tengo que casarme en Moscú, así que no tenía otra opción


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2022)

Otro que recomiendo llevar al ignore... No informa solo mete propaganda y de la mala.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Las preguntas de Ferreras al chavalin ucraniano, son para mear y no echar gota !!!.


----------



## Alcosani (29 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo he pedido el visado, esta semana próxima me dicen si me lo dan.
> 
> irse se puede ir pero tendrás que ir a Turquía o países neutrales pues vuelos directos no hay.
> 
> la combinación la tienes que hacer a mano y sin usar buscadores como skyscanner etc pues han babeado a Rusia de sus motores de búsqueda



Por. Si es útil para alguien, la web www.onetwotrip.com te hace las combinaciones igual que Skyscanner y similares, no tienen Rusia vetado como destino


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Abr 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas colapsarán y Putin enfrentará un golpe después de un "gran cambio estratégico en la guerra", dice un experto*
> 
> El Dr. Mike Martin, un experto militar y miembro visitante de estudios de guerra en el King's College de Londres, ha ofrecido un análisis interesante esta mañana sobre los desarrollos recientes sobre el terreno en Ucrania y lo que podrían significar.
> 
> ...



Espero con impaciencia tu post de dentro de "dos o cuatro semanas"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Abr 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Otro que recomiendo llevar al ignore... No informa solo mete propaganda y de la mala.



Ninguna propaganda es información del campo de batalla es mucho más que el bla BLA BLA random que sale por aquí desde la barra del bar pedazo de subnormal


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

El adiós de Slavianka (en ruso Прощание славянки - Proschanie Slavianki) es una marcha patriótica rusa escrita por el compositor Vasili Agapkin en honor a las mujeres búlgaras cuyos maridos partieron al frente en la Primera Guerra de los Balcanes. 




(versión soviética)


----------



## lapetus (29 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> JUST DO IT!!!!!!



Estos de la tele rusa se han pasado con el vodka. El Sarmat es un ICBM, no se emplea para blancos a tan corta distancia. Y como arma estratégica que son, no se ponen en Kaliningrado a tiro de cañón enemigo, sino que dormitan o bien en silos en la Rusia profunda, o bien en camioncitos dando vueltas por la tundra.


cryfar74 dijo:


> La cantidad total de suministros polacos es de casi 1.600 millones de dólares.



Ya puede ir con cuidado el polaco porque la tocada de cojones es masiva. Me veo al falcon del polaco accidentado, o bien el polonio rulando por el catering presidencial.


cryfar74 dijo:


> La "edad de oro" de estas ZSU fue la década de 1960 y 1970.



El troleo de Alemania ha sido genial. Le pedian tanques y ha entregado algo que va en orugas y se asemeja a un tanque.


----------



## Poseidón (29 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Que putada, mala suerte. Si algun dia estoy en esa situacion espero tener un compañero como ese, que tire de mi aun sin saber si estoy muerto o vivo.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Cuando Zelensky autorice las tropas de paz, los polacos ya estaran desplegados en Galitzia.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Abr 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que putada, mala suerte. Si algun dia estoy en esa situacion espero tener un compañero como ese, que tire de mi aun sin saber si estoy muerto o vivo.



Para eso son los colegas en el campo de batalla y el honor es muy importante ...hay que jugarse la vida por el otro .


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> La de tonterías que hay que leer porque uno tiene HOGOS. O sea que, lo natural, no es negociar, energía o lo que sea, con tu vecino, intentando promocionar relaciones de mutua convivencia, sino mirarse a cara de perro mientras te suples del otro lado del océano o del mundo, que como todo el mundo sabe es más barato, práctico, resiliente y hasta ecológico. Aquí lo que hay es un prejuicio que ya huele, joder, que llevamos así todo el siglo XX. En absoluto natural, sino promocionado e implantado por intereses que en nada tienen que ver con los europeos. Además.



Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.

Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Abr 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El problema es que el vecino es una dictadura criminal y agresiva que invade a sus vecinos a la menor oportunidad , así que toca pisarle el cuello y que enseñarle cual es su lugar en el mundo, el de gasolinera gigante.



Anda que si nos ponemos a pisar el cuello a los que invaden a sus vecinos o no vecinos "a la menor oportunidad", o no hablemos de las "dictaduras criminales". Invasores y dictaduras que lo son según me convenga, si no miro para otro lado. Pero tienes razón, no va a ser un prejuicio. Va a ser lo que digan los amos. O el tontorrontonteo útil quizá, que no sé qué es peor.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 Abr 2022)

Lleva ya varios días interviniendo como experto. 

También le están llamando de otros medios. 

Lo malo es que su canal, que antes iba de cosas militares, ahora mete consideraciones ideológicas, geopolítica , etc. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circodelia2 (29 Abr 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Resumen de las ultimas horas....
> 
> 
> *13:30*
> ...





Pero comoorrr.....si los rusos son orcos que van a perder la guerra 
qué poca delicadeza recibir a bombazos a un alto representante de ONU que sólo quiere para Rusia flores y pastelillos, a éste lo han visto venir a saber a quien tienen metidos en la acería.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia han destruido con armas de precisión las instalaciones de producción de la fábrica Artiom en Kiev, de tecnología de misiles y del espacio, ubicada en la capital ucraniana, informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov, en rueda de prensa este viernes.
....


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.
> 
> Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.



Pues ahora dependemos un 100% de los unicornios. En el siglo de las guerras de la energía, haciendo enemigos entre los posibles proveedores, que son contados con los dedos de la mano. Pues nada, verás qué bien.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 Abr 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Amos no me hodas... se ha puesto un video de un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que en la MISMA UNIVERSIDAD ha dado una charla...
> 
> ¿Les costaba tanto investigar si había un GENERAL ESPAÑOL que pudiese dar un enfoque profesional sobre el conflicto?...
> 
> ...



En nada harán un coloquio con Yago, Sergi y otros youtubers. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doced11 (29 Abr 2022)

No se, pero a mi lo Moldavia me parece o una mera maniobra de distracción o intentar crear un casus belli. Moldavia no tiene valor ni estratégico ni económico, lo único que puede hacer que Rusia se meta ahí es la honrilla, y me parecería un error que distraiga su atención de lo que ahora la ocupa.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las preguntas de Ferreras al chavalin ucraniano, son para mear y no echar gota !!!.



No es Ukro. Es de cerca de Santiago de Compostela. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Egam (29 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



De esa cantidad, cuanto son salarios, sobornos, dietas, etc? Pues eso


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Estos de la tele rusa se han pasado con el vodka. El Sarmat es un ICBM, no se emplea para blancos a tan corta distancia. Y como arma estratégica que son, no se ponen en Kaliningrado a tiro de cañón enemigo, sino que dormitan o bien en silos en la Rusia profunda, o bien en camioncitos dando vueltas por la tundra.
> 
> Ya puede ir con cuidado el polaco porque la tocada de cojones es masiva. Me veo al falcon del polaco accidentado, o bien el polonio rulando por el catering presidencial.
> 
> El troleo de Alemania ha sido genial. Le pedian tanques y ha entregado algo que va en orugas y se asemeja a un tanque.



Antes de hacer ese envio el ministro de defensa pregunto si quedaba algún Panzer IV en los almacenes para enviar. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Sergey #Naryshkin: La información recopilada muestra que #EEUU y #Polonia están trabajando en planes para establecer un estrecho control militar y político sobre "sus territorios históricos" en Ucrania.
> La primera etapa de esta "reunificación" sería la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania bajo el lema de "defenderla de la agresión rusa."
> 
> _



De ahí a que haya bajas polacas al ser "kalibradas" hay un paso. El siguiente paso es respuesta polaca por bajas sufridas.

Los polacos en su línea. Cuando un tonto sigue la linde y tal...


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Ese mapa da para paja.



Que va, dicen los prorrusos del foto que Rusia solo atacaría con nukes centros militares y estratégicos, que jamás atacarían a ciudades porque no son criminales ni asesinos.


----------



## lapetus (29 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando Zelensky autorice las tropas de paz, los polacos ya estaran desplegados en Galitzia.



Zelenski no autoriza nada. Aquí quien manda es tito Biden.

A Polonia le dejará USA pillar cacho en la medida en que a USA le interese joder a Alemania.


----------



## Snowball (29 Abr 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> No se, pero a mi lo Moldavia me parece o una mera maniobra de distracción o intentar crear un casus belli. Moldavia no tiene valor ni estratégico ni económico, lo único que puede hacer que Rusia se meta ahí es la honrilla, y me parecería un error que distraiga su atención de lo que ahora la ocupa.



No se yo...

Hemos visto visto este hilo que Transnistria es capaz de movilizar a 35000 soldados y 80000 reservistas, respaldados por el mayor arsenal de Europa...

Tiene pinta de que esa peña está preparada para dar batalla desde que se quedaron allí tras la caída de LA URSS...


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>


----------



## Señor X (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Sergey #Naryshkin: La información recopilada muestra que #EEUU y #Polonia están trabajando en planes para establecer un estrecho control militar y político sobre "sus territorios históricos" en Ucrania.
> La primera etapa de esta "reunificación" sería la entrada de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania bajo el lema de "defenderla de la agresión rusa."
> 
> _



Que Crimea haga referendum y cambie de país: mal

Que Leopolis sea tomada por la fuerza: bien

Me gustaría que pasase solo para ver las excusas que pondrán y como no se pondrán ni colorados.

Y lo mejor, en Kiev, callados como putas, de eso estoy seguro.


----------



## Snowball (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De ahí a que haya bajas polacas al ser "kalibradas" hay un paso. El siguiente paso es respuesta polaca por bajas sufridas.
> 
> Los polacos en su línea. Cuando un tonto sigue la linde y tal...



Dijo Churchill que los balcanes generaban más historia de la que podían digerir

Polonia genera más guerras de las que puede luchar


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.
> 
> Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.



¿Y porqué Alemania no puede disponer de gas barato? No me lo digas: " por si acaso".
El único argumento en contra del gas barato de Rusia es "y si...".
La realidad es que Rusia ni siquiera ha cortado suministro incluso cuando Alemania está apoyando una guerra en su contra. Si, la guerra de la OTAN, un organismo militar que se creó para eso. .
Y aqui no cabe ningún "y si..." porque lo tienes delante. El gas sigue fluyendo a países que son miembros fundacionales de la OTAN.
Explícamelo.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Lleva ya varios días interviniendo como experto.
> 
> También le están llamando de otros medios.
> 
> ...



Clin clin caja. Ahora le llamarán de varios medios y subirá el contenido que le manden subir. Otra persona negociable, al que le han puesto una buena pasta encima de la mesa.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Dijo Churchill que los balcanes generaban más historia de la que podían digerir
> 
> Polonia genera más guerras de las que puede luchar



Los polacos son un pueblo admirable en muchos aspectos, pero el pragmatismo no es lo suyo.


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El adiós de Slavianka (en ruso Прощание славянки - Proschanie Slavianki) es una marcha patriótica rusa escrita por el compositor Vasili Agapkin en honor a las mujeres búlgaras cuyos maridos partieron al frente en la Primera Guerra de los Balcanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ES UNA MARAVILLA EL EJERCITO RUSO
CONQUISTANDO Y YENDO A POR MAS CIUDADES

NO COMO LA MIERDA DE USA SALEINDO CORRIENDO DE VIETNAM, COREA , IRAK O AFGANISTAN


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Zelenski no autoriza nada. Aquí quien manda es tito Biden.
> 
> A Polonia le dejará USA pillar cacho en la medida en que a USA le interese joder a Alemania.



Eso esta claro, los polacos y rumanos solo entran con la bendicion usana, pero Zelensky autorizara oficialmente con un decreto y un mensaje televisivo, el despliegue de esas "tropas de paz" o corre el riesgo de un golpe de estado de su cupula militar.


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Que Crimea haga referendum y cambie de país: mal
> 
> Que Leopolis sea tomada por la fuerza: bien
> 
> ...




NO HAY NINGUAN POSIBILDIAD DE QUE POLONIA ENTRE EN UCRANIA UN POQUITO SIN LLEVARSE UNA ATAQUE NUCLEAR EN SU TERRIOTIRO

ESO ES LO QEU SE COMENTA EN MOSCU

ASI UQE SI POLONIA ENTRA LARGAROS DE CERCA DE ROTA O TORREJON


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Claro, claro, dice Borrel que nos va a poner a pasar frío y a dejarnos desocupados por falta de gas, así él cumple sus "objetivos geoestratégicos"
> 
> A las guerras deben ir primero los que las organizan, mientras no sea así, para mí serán siempre escoria prescindible. La única guerra que peleo es por mi familia y mis amigos (que son pocos).



Desgraciadamente los ciudadanos corrientes estan a merced de politicos irresponsables, no puedes elegir la guerra, eso lo haran ellos por ti.


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.
> 
> Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.



Estaban los alemanes muy contentos con esa dependencia y vendiendo a los rusos, coches, electrodomesticos, televisores ... De hecho decidieron hacer una tuberia desde Rusia que haria que el gas les saliera más barato.

A Estados Unidos no le interesaba ese acercamiento (da igual que sea Trump, que Biden, que el siguiente que salga, EEUU solo mira por sus intereses y si tiene que provocar el hundimiento de Europa para ello lo hara) y presionaron a Alemania (no sabemos con que) para que no se pusiera en marcha esa tuberia. De eso hace menos de 6 meses.

Aquí los unicos que están tirando piedras contra su propio tejado son los europeos que han dejado de vender sus coches, sus electrodomesticos ... a Rusia y que siguen necesitando comprarle sus materias primas.

China ya compra casi el 25% de la energia que exporta RUSIA y subiendo (el 12% del total de las exportaciones de energia de Rusia y el 17% del total de las exportaciones). Y aprovechara para venderle los coches, los electrodomesticos ... que no le vende Europa.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De ahí a que haya bajas polacas al ser "kalibradas" hay un paso. El siguiente paso es respuesta polaca por bajas sufridas.
> 
> Los polacos en su línea. Cuando un tonto sigue la linde y tal...


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El general Zavarzin, vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, ha pedido que se ataquen con misiles los cuarteles de Kiev y Lviv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45882


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

La entrada a Genichesk.

t.me/pravda_shuravi/14227


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

Ya hay algunos ex-politicos que se van dando cuenta de la realidad.


----------



## ATDTn (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Clin clin caja. Ahora le llamarán de varios medios y subirá el contenido que le manden subir. Otra persona negociable, al que le han puesto una buena pasta encima de la mesa.



Es un mercenario tb .
Los oficiales no son mejores.
Ahí como en otros muchos temas que no interesan
((Sindicatos, política,...)) los de newtral y otros periodistas no son muy neutrales.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Un lanzacohetes de desminado autopropulsado UR-77 "Meteorito" (Serpent Gorynych) utilizado en condiciones de combate por una de las unidades de ingenieros-sapers del Ejército de la RNL en un bastión de las AFU cerca de Rubizhne, RNL. El primer vídeo muestra las secuelas, los otros vídeos muestran 3 lanzamientos. Para los que son demasiado perezosos para buscar en Google, se lo diré. Esta unidad dispara una larga manguera de hasta 100 metros con 750 kg de explosivos en su interior.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45868

Videos en el enlace


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El general Zavarzin, vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, ha pedido que se ataquen con misiles los cuarteles de Kiev y Lviv.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45882



Los militares estan cabrandose........y con razon.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

⚡Hay colas kilométricas en las gasolineras de Odessa. La ciudad se queda sin gasolina muy rápidamente⚡

t.me/boris_rozhin/45867


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Y porqué Alemania no puede disponer de gas barato? No me lo digas: " por si acaso".
> El único argumento en contra del gas barato de Rusia es "y si...".
> La realidad es que Rusia ni siquiera ha cortado suministro incluso cuando Alemania está apoyando una guerra en su contra. Si, la guerra de la OTAN, un organismo militar que se creó para eso. .
> Y aqui no cabe ningún "y si..." porque lo tienes delante. El gas sigue fluyendo a países que son miembros fundacionales de la OTAN.
> Explícamelo.



Pues por el dinero, porque lo pagan al contado y por ahora Rusia carece de capacidad para exportarlo a grandes cantidades a clientes alternativos, al menos hasta que no desarrolle un gaseoducto a China. De todas formas el trolleo supremo de Rusia sería imitar a las telefónicas y que cuando Alemania le diga que se da de baja, le hace una contraoferta de venderle el gas con un 15% de descuento si firma un contrato de permanencia de 4 años.

Repito, es un disparate depender en un 40% de tu producción energética de un solo proveedor, puesto que cuando este te mande a paseo porque encontró un cliente mejor o te chantajee estás vendido.


----------



## ATDTn (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ya hay algunos ex-politicos que se van dando cuenta de la realidad.



Los ex políticos como los ex militares...
Solo que a los militares no se les permite opinar, siguen políticas...
Políticos traidores


----------



## Snowball (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ya hay algunos ex-politicos que se van dando cuenta de la realidad.



Tiene dudas dice...  

Poco a poco la narrativa se cae... y a ver este verano quien puede permitirse conectar el aire acondicionado


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ya hay algunos ex-politicos que se van dando cuenta de la realidad.





USA NO VALE PARA NADA.. SOLO HAY QEU VER LA SALIDA DE AFGANISTAN

NO PUEDE MORIR UN SOLO SOLDADO EN EL FRENTE, NUNCA BAJAN A PELAR EN SERIO... LO VIMOS EN IRAK

NUNCA DEBIERON SER EL IMPERIO YA UE EN LA SEGUNDA GERRA MUNDIAL NUNCA PELEARON , A USA HAY QUE ATACARLA EN SU PAIS EN LOS ANGLES, EN NEW YORK Y ESO LO PUEDEN HACER Y LO HRAN RUSIA Y CHINA EN FORMA COORDINADA


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Las formaciones del régimen de Kiev cerca de Izyum están teniendo otro zrach. Los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas (BTGr combinado de la 1ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas) fueron cercados e inmovilizados en el depósito de agua de Oskol, al este de Izyum.

El 20 de abril, el Estado Mayor dio instrucciones al mando de la 1ª Brigada de lanzar una ofensiva. BTGr iba a atacar a Izyum. Estaba claro para cualquier oficial competente que la idea era suicida. Pero por el bien de las relaciones públicas en Kiev estaban dispuestos a cualquier sacrificio. Los Khloptsy se lanzaron al ataque, pero fueron rápidamente abofeteados y bloqueados por tres lados por las tropas rusas, y por un lado por el agua. Ahora hay 1.000 personas en el cerco. Naturalmente, los aplaudidores pidieron ayuda. El telegrama secreto que llegó del comando decía: "NikolayIrinaKharitonUlyanaYana". El Estado Mayor se negó a organizar una ruptura y un bloqueo. Ahora la artillería rusa está triturando metódicamente el BTGr.

Así son las cosas, muchachos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45866


----------



## Roedr (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El adiós de Slavianka (en ruso Прощание славянки - Proschanie Slavianki) es una marcha patriótica rusa escrita por el compositor Vasili Agapkin en honor a las mujeres búlgaras cuyos maridos partieron al frente en la Primera Guerra de los Balcanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En términos militares esto es lo que se llama trabajo bien hecho. Impresiona el poderío de las columnas acorazadas marchando sobre la ciudad destruida. 

Por cierto, debe haber más tanques en esa columna que los que tiene España listos para una guerra real.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

La declaración de Naryshkin sobre los planes de Washington y Varsovia de desplegar un "contingente de mantenimiento de la paz" polaco en el oeste de Ucrania no es una teoría, sino información de inteligencia obtenida de varias fuentes fiables, ha explicado el SVR

t.me/boris_rozhin/45865


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

Los han cogido intentado salir de Mariupol. Supongo que de la ciudad no del cerco de la acería.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Hoy, otras tres nuevas subestaciones de tracción de los ferrocarriles ucranianos han sido alcanzadas por misiles: cerca de las estaciones de Fastov, Krasnosyolka y Polonnoye.

Así, esta semana ya han sido destruidas once subestaciones de tracción ucranianas situadas en el centro y el oeste del país.

t.me/zastavnyii/285


----------



## Roedr (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los polacos son un pueblo admirable en muchos aspectos, pero el pragmatismo no es lo suyo.



Les van las emociones fuertes. Si hay nukes tienen todas las papeletas para recibir la primera entrega. 

No veo a USA dispuesta a una aniquilación mutua con Rusia por Polonia. Es increíble que presidencia más tonta tienen, casi es del nivel de Antonio Sepulturero.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Hablé con un miembro de nuestra operación militar. Un hombre con una gran experiencia de combate. Ahora es voluntario. Llevaba tirantes en su vida anterior.
Esta es su opinión sobre algunos aspectos de lo que está ocurriendo.

"Me gustaría que en la cúspide, donde se toman las decisiones, pensaran por fin en lo esencial.
A saber, sobre aquellas actividades que son tan necesarias como la molienda calculada y calibrada de los grupos de las AFU en los frentes principales: el frente en la ya "profunda retaguardia".

Un puente en la región de Zaporizhzhia fue destrozado, en Kherson las cañas se incendiaron repentinamente "por razones desconocidas", el fuego se extendió al sector privado, periódicamente ocurre algo similar en la frontera de las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk y Bryansk (o incluso en su territorio)... ¿qué nos dice esto?

El hecho es que ya es hora de que empecemos a entender que vivimos en un país en guerra y que es hora de desatar las manos de las unidades de las fuerzas especiales de la ANS para las operaciones de reconocimiento y búsqueda y activarlas plenamente (y no sólo para proteger convoyes e instalaciones).

Ya es hora de que el FSB intensifique sus operaciones especiales y de búsqueda a gran escala y no de forma puntual. Ya es hora de asegurar los puentes y los objetos importantes (no es necesario equipar los BOP cerca de ellos, hay métodos menos costosos, pero muy eficaces).

Ya es hora de recordar la experiencia de establecer carriles de seguridad en la frontera (5 km.) y grupos de maniobra motorizados de los guardias fronterizos y detrás de la cinta; ya es hora de reforzar la seguridad de los campamentos militares, las casas de los oficiales y las unidades militares y no dejar que las patrullas de tres hombres sean "sólo un espectáculo".

En general, es la hora de los comandantes y de los mandos de diferentes rangos que aún no han despertado.

Me gustaría añadir algo sobre los grupos de maniobra motorizados. Durante la guerra de Afganistán en los años 79-89 las tropas fronterizas soviéticas actuaron de esta manera. Las unidades de las Tropas de Frontera del KGB soviético se adentraron hasta 30 km en el territorio vecino para eliminar posibles amenazas. De hecho, poca gente sabe que los últimos soldados soviéticos que salieron de Afganistán fueron comandos que daban salida a las columnas, y sólo guardias fronterizos, que tenían el control de la zona a lo largo del Panj.

En realidad, la situación no es muy diferente ahora. Las amenazas están en su sitio. Ucrania se está convirtiendo sin problemas en Afganistán. Por lo tanto, ya es hora de empezar a limpiar las zonas fronterizas.

Por no hablar de la limpieza de la insurgencia en la región de Kherson. Desde que han llegado, desde que se ha izado la bandera, es necesario construir una vida segura.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45863


----------



## Besarionis (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estas son las armas de las que nadie mas puede presumir, que diría Putin.
> 
> Parece que es real y que tiene cuenta en twitter.
> 
> Madre de diox, qué manera tiene uno de empezar el viernesss




Oh, Dios misericordioso!


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Y estos son los olvidados hombres del ejército ucraniano de la 28ª Brigada de las AFU, en la frontera de las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45893

_Foto con los cadaveres en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

SWO en Ucrania. Mitos rotos.

1. Un tanque en el campo de batalla es obsoleto.
2. Los tanques no pueden utilizarse eficazmente en las zonas urbanas.
3. Bayraktar es un arma invencible.
4. El futuro está en los ejércitos profesionales compactos.
5. Los drones tácticos son innecesarios.
6. No se necesitan divisiones/corps/ejércitos, basta con brigadas.
7. No se necesitan economías de movilización.
8. Los PMC no son necesarios. Y en general, las empresas privadas no existen en Rusia.
9. El concepto de supresión masiva de artillería es cosa del pasado.
10. Rusia ha olvidado cómo fabricar misiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45894


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El general Zavarzin, vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, ha pedido que se ataquen con misiles los cuarteles de Kiev y Lviv.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/45882



En Rusia la gente se pone nerviosa, como en Burbuja  
Piden barrer a Ucrania.

Pero sinceramente...me parece más interesante para Rusia ver los acontecimientos del día a día...ver cómo se van "derroyendo" los europeos y americanos, a fuego lento


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La derivada económica de todo esto, con el giro de Rusia hacia Asia, ya es algo que falsimedia tiene que aceptar, aunque lo cuente de aquella forma…
> 
> 
> Y curiosamente en la zona rusa judía … que cosas…



No hay judíos en el Oblast Hebreo ese, de hecho creo que no hay ni gente allí mira la diferencia entre en Amur, sur, compos de cultivo, norte, estepa, prados y bosques.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Abr 2022)

La bandera la Victoria en el espacio


----------



## crocodile (29 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los militares estan cabrandose........y con razon.



Es que ya están amenazando incluso con entrar los polacos y Putiniano no espabila.


----------



## Honkler (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estas son las armas de las que nadie mas puede presumir, que diría Putin.
> 
> Parece que es real y que tiene cuenta en twitter.
> 
> Madre de diox, qué manera tiene uno de empezar el viernesss



Uuuuffff


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El Pantsir ruso ha demostrado una vez más su capacidad para contrarrestar eficazmente a los alabados Bayraktar turcos. La foto muestra los nudos y bloques de un Bayraktar derribado que intentaba entrar en el espacio aéreo ruso. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/45883


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Yo envié la documentación a la central de visados esta semana, recomiendo la de Barcelona, funciona mucho mejor.
> 
> Tienes que aportar lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Felicidades!


----------



## Pom (29 Abr 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Oh, Dios misericordioso!


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando Zelensky autorice las tropas de paz, los polacos ya estaran desplegados en Galitzia.



Y espero que para siempre.
Esa tierra absolutamente yerma y llena de nazis, que la gestionen los polacos y la UE.


----------



## itaka (29 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Uuuuffff



a ver la chica muy guapa, pero vamos el que se crea que es la que escribe los twitts es que es muy retrasado.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> No se yo...
> 
> Hemos visto visto este hilo que Transnistria es capaz de movilizar a 35000 soldados y 80000 reservistas, respaldados por el mayor arsenal de Europa...
> 
> Tiene pinta de que esa peña está preparada para dar batalla desde que se quedaron allí tras la caída de LA URSS...



El mayor arsenal de Europa...en Moldavia. 
Joder, os lo creéis todo muchachos


----------



## Malevich (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No hay vuelo directo, pero sí varias opciones.
> Desde Serbia, Marruecos, Dubai, etc. Dificil, pero no imposible.
> 
> El visado te lo dan automático, máximo 15 días. Esto ha cambiado hace unos meses.
> ...



Me encantaría conocer Rusia, y hacer el transiberiano para mi jubilación.


----------



## ZARGON (29 Abr 2022)

Estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria 
¡Noticias increíbles! ¡La Red Babushka y su esposo fueron evacuados por las tropas rusas esta semana! ¡Ellos estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria en Barnaul el próximo mes!

Deberián llevarlos a Moscu


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Noticias de cohetes.

Hasta cinco divisiones del sistema de defensa antimisiles Iskander-M han sido desplegadas en la región de Belgorod - Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Hoy ya nos han sobrevolado cinco misiles desde la región de Belgorod.

Durante el día, las fuerzas de defensa aérea en nuestra dirección derribaron siete misiles ucranianos Tochka-U, cinco ayer y dos hoy.

Imagínense la magnitud de lo que está ocurriendo sólo con estos tres párrafos. Son sólo 24 horas, en una sola dirección. Sin tener en cuenta los MLRS y demás artillería, que desde hace tiempo son sólo un telón de fondo sonoro.

t.me/sashakots/31975


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y espero que para siempre.
> Esa tierra absolutamente yerma y llena de nazis, que la gestionen los polacos y la UE.



Pienso que cuando vean a los rusos acercarse, todos los extremistas ukros, abandonaran Galitzia, los que queden iran a prision y es posible que sus familias sean reasentadas en Rusia, lejos de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

ESTRENO

Reescribir la historia y adoctrinar a la población es esencial antes de cualquier operación militar. Y todo esto se ha hecho en Ucrania, cuyas autoridades han lanzado una guerra contra su propia población en Donbas.

La ideología neonazi no apareció en Ucrania por sí sola. Según los expertos, se desarrolló y promocionó con determinados fines.

"Ocho años han ido exactamente en esta dirección, para deshumanizar a los rusos y romper todos los lazos".

Nuestra película Criado por el fascismo cuenta el resurgimiento del nazismo en Ucrania, la ayuda occidental a éste y el sufrimiento que los seguidores de Bandera llevaron a su pueblo.

t.me/sashakots/31974

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Prophet (29 Abr 2022)

OTANfato: gñeeeee los boches van a suministrar Gepard a Ucrania,. Tiembla Orco Vladimiro








Zar Vladimirovich: LOL


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania a las 117.00 horas del 29 de abril de 2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:*

1.
Mariupol.
La agrupación de las AFU en Azovstal está completamente bloqueada y bajo constante ataque. No hay salida, los suministros están llegando a su fin. Una parte importante de las fuerzas aliadas de debajo de Mariupol se redistribuyen hacia las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporizhia.
2.
Zaporizhzhya.
No hay cambios particulares en la línea Vasilievka-Orekhov-Hulyaipole. Los combates continúan en las proximidades de Gulyaypole y los asentamientos al este de la misma.
3.
Nikolaev.
El enemigo fue empujado hacia atrás en dirección a Mykolaiv, sufriendo grandes pérdidas. Los intentos de contraataque terminaron sin éxito. También se redujeron los intentos de actividad de las AFU en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.
4.
Odessa.
La ciudad se está preparando para el posible estallido de las hostilidades en caso de que los rusos avancen cerca de Nikolaev. También hay indicios de un aumento de la OTAN en Rumanía, que podría entrar en Moldavia y en la región de Odessa.
5.
Ugledar.
El enemigo mantiene la línea del frente Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velyka Novoselovka.
6.
Marinka.
Los combates continúan en la zona del montón. Todavía no hay avances significativos en el acuerdo. El ejército del DNR controla alrededor del 35-40% del territorio de Marinka.
7.
Avdeevka.
No hay cambios en la propia Avdeevka. Hay combates al norte, cerca de la carretera Kostyantynivka-Avdeevka, Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutivka. También hay combates cerca de Troitskoye.
8.
LNR.
Combates en la zona industrial de Rubizhne, donde los restos de las fuerzas de las AFU defendidas en los distritos del sur de la ciudad se retiraron. Se está luchando por Orekhovo, al sur de Lisichansk, así como en las afueras de Severodonetsk.
9.
Izyum.
Los restos de un grupo de combate suelto de las AFU, con un número total de hasta 1.000 hombres, han sido cercados operativamente cerca de Oskol. Los combates continúan en la zona de Pashkov, al norte de la carretera Barvenkovo-Slaviansk. También continúan los combates en la zona de Yampil y Krasny Liman.
10.
Kharkiv.
Continúan los combates por el asentamiento de Russkaya Lozovaya en las afueras del norte de Kharkiv. El enemigo también intenta activarse, apoyándose en la fortificación de Zolochevsk y al este de Chuguyev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45902


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.

Los planes iniciales Otan establecían un inicio de hostilidades con dos posibles activadores ucranianos:
.- Actos reiterados de provocación/agresión a las repúblicas del Donbass (se inició, pero tímidamente).
.- En caso de no respuesta rusa, una invasión masiva y súbita (estilo Croacia-Krajina), incluyendo en los planes incluso variantes de "retroinvasión" envolvente (invadir Rusia pero solo un poquito, para cortar la retaguardia a las repúblicas).

En cualquiera de los dos escenarios (activación rusa temprana, o tardía post-agresión "técnica"), se contemplaba un contraataque ruso masivo, que haría caer todo el Donbass hasta el Dniepper en un plazo tipo 30 días, con niveles de pérdidas brutales (Donbass "trampa de elefantes").
El ejército ucraniano, dañado pero aun operativo, se retiraría tras el Dniepper, y junto a la reserva occidental, montaría un potente dispositivo de defensa.
Para asegurar la retaguardia, la logística, y el espacio aéreo, Ucrania solicitaría "por razones humanitarias" la intervención no beligerante de contingentes Otan (polacos&alt.).

Esos era parte de los planes, y en parte, así se llevarán a término. Solo que ya no tal y como se contemplaba en los escenarios teóricos.
El escenario requería varios hechos:
.- Intervención rusa masiva con niveles elevadísimos de pérdidas humanas (Aunque se intervino con un contingente limitado, la 1ª semana 10 días apuntaba hacia ahí. Ya se rectificó y cambiaron las directrices táctico-operativas)
.- Toma acelerada de territorio Donbass-TransDniepper (más bien no, van con calma, pueblo a pueblo, cansinamente, pero en modo apisonadora)
.- Repliegue de un resto operativo del ejército ucraniano (ni van a tener medios, ni va a ser operativo lo que quede de la escabechina).
.- Existencia Cis-Dniepper de una reserva estratégica móvil y operativa (o la están machacando de a poquito, o la han dejado pasar y la escabechinan, o simplemente se indisciplina y no quiere moverse)

O sea, Rusia NO HA HECHO lo que se esperaba que hiciese, y SÍ está haciendo con el ejército ucraniano lo que NO se esperaba que hiciese.
Así que los viejos planes ya no sirven (aunque algunos, neciamente, seguirán empecinados en desarrollarlos).
¿Y entonces porque digo que Polonia intervendrá, y no será _casus belli_ para Rusia?
Porque se combinan:
A.- Eran los planes iniciales Otan
B.- Alguien tendrá que hacerse cargo del resto del Estado Fallido de Ex-Ucrania, y para Rusia es un descargo evitar esa ocupación

"_Si en Lvov está la Otan, los rusos ya no nos van a invadir más. Si no nos van a invadir más, no tiene sentido seguir pegando tiros en Dnipro_."
Por lo tanto, la entrada de ejércitos Otan NO será para combatir contra los rusos, será para que el ejército ucraniano deje de combatir "honorablemente". Se venderá como que "_hemos contenido a los rusos en el Dniepper, y logrado un armisticio técnico_".
Para la UE, pagana del asunto, será la "vaselina", ya que en lugar de destinar ingentes millones que no tiene a un país no UE, destinará esos subsidios a Polonia (y resto de miembros UE que participen en el paripé).


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza sobre Liman, aplastando a las AFU y capturando el equipo del enemigo

Al abrirse paso desde la región de Kharkiv hacia Donbas, nuestras tropas liberaron varios asentamientos en el distrito de Liman de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk. El equipo de las AFU capturado está por todas partes.
Las fuerzas aliadas siguen avanzando hacia Liman

t.me/boris_rozhin/45897


----------



## M. Priede (29 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El sorpasso chino se produjo en 2014. Actualmente el PIB PPA chino es la suma del del USA y Japon.
> 
> 1.- China 30 billones
> 2.- USA 25 billones
> 4.- Japon 6 billones.



Si no cuentas el sector financiero, EEUU es menos del 10% del PIB mundial. Y ese dato es de hace muchos años.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Otro mercenario británico prisionero de guerra.
Fue hecho prisionero durante los combates en la dirección de Nikolaev.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45896

Entrevista con un mercenario británico que luchó en Ucrania​​Andrew Hill es originario de Plymouth. Dejó las armas y se rindió a los militares rusos en la región de Mykolaiv. El grupo de mercenarios en el que luchaba el británico fue derrotado y él mismo resultó herido​​t.me/zvezdanews/78323​


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Un ex teniente de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, Dmitriy Shtyblikov, que vivía en Sebastopol, ha sido condenado a 19,5 años de prisión por espionaje.

Shtyblikov utilizó dinero de los servicios especiales ucranianos para reunir información sobre nuestros militares.
El socio de Shtyblikov, Oleksandr Oblahka, recibió 13 años de prisión.
La alta traición está penada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45903


----------



## faraico (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



Y digo yo.... No seguiria la otan dando fondos y armas a Ucrania para que trate de reconquistar la parte este? 

Se está gastando la otan tanta pasta en esto y se va a confirmar con la parte occidental?


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Cochinorrusia no ha pillao el concepto bien. Ayudar a un pueblo hermano es mandarle de gratis 200 T72, como acaba de confirmar Polonia, no mandar soldados para que violen a las mujeres. Habrá que explicarles la diferencia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El niño de 11 años que resultó herido durante el bombardeo de Makiivka por parte del ejército ucraniano el 28 de abril ha muerto. Fue hospitalizado con una fractura, un shock traumático y heridas de metralla. Su estado era grave. Los médicos no pudieron ayudarle, según el cuartel general de defensa del DNR.
> 
> Un total de 19 vecinos, entre ellos cuatro niños, resultaron heridos en el ataque con cohetes. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Sanidad de la República informó de que dos niños y tres adultos se encontraban en estado grave.
> 
> ...



@rejon @Simo Hayha @El Promotor algo que decir de las savajadas cometidas contra esta gente por tus amigos nanzis? nada menuda panda


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El puente ferroviario sobre el Donets entre Raigorodok y Brusino. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lo han volado. 

t.me/Soldierline/4956


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Rosgvardiya se incauta de armas, munición y drogas en un campamento infantil cerca de Kherson

Durante la verificación de la información sobre la propaganda de las ideas nacionalistas entre los menores de edad en uno de los campamentos infantiles de la región de Kherson, el Servicio de la Guardia Estatal de Rusia se incautó de 2 pistolas Bernardelli, 1 cargador de pistola y 292 cartuchos de diferente calibre, Las armas incautadas, 2 sobres y 38 paquetes transparentes con lo que parecía ser marihuana, así como 2 cajas metálicas con una imagen de cannabis y que contenían 58 pastillas ovaladas de color blanco y verde claro.

Todos ellos estaban guardados en una caja fuerte en una de las oficinas del edificio de la administración, donde también se encontró un diploma que premiaba al jefe del campo "por muchos años de trabajo diligente y gran contribución a la organización de la recuperación de los niños".

t.me/Soldierline/4954


----------



## coscorron (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.
> 
> Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.



Y cual es el problema de tener un buen único proveedor si tienes buenas relaciones con el. Alemania las tenía hasta el punto de que se construyo el NordStream 2 pero EEUU se encargo de joderlas para buscar clientes a su gas.


----------



## rober713 (29 Abr 2022)

Ukrainian channels confirmed the information

"More than a thousand soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard are doomed to death near the Oskol reservoir in the Kharkiv region. The command refused to release the units of the 1st brigade of the NSU, which had previously tried to advance on Izyum. The Russian army has pressed them to the water and is methodically destroying them" 

Los canales ucranianos confirmaron la información.

"Más de mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional están condenados a muerte cerca del embalse de Oskol en la región de Kharkiv. El comando se negó a liberar las unidades de la 1.ª brigada de la NSU, que previamente había intentado avanzar en Izyum El ejército ruso los ha empujado al agua y los está destruyendo metódicamente "


----------



## Honkler (29 Abr 2022)

itaka dijo:


> a ver la chica muy guapa, pero vamos el que se crea que es la que escribe los twitts es que es muy retrasado.



Lo que escriba o quien escriba o deje de escribir.. es irrelevante


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Basurin dijo que en el futuro podría construirse un parque en el emplazamiento de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol

"Azovstal se mantendrá en pie o el territorio será arrasado con el tiempo porque la planta, tal como está, fue construida antes de la Gran Guerra Patria. Y en este lugar, tal vez se construya un parque para conmemorar a las víctimas que aparecieron en Mariupol", dijo.

t.me/Soldierline/4948


----------



## la mano negra (29 Abr 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Tiene dudas dice...
> 
> Poco a poco la narrativa se cae... y a ver este verano quien puede permitirse conectar el aire acondicionado



Canallas , ahora le están empezando a ver las orejas al lobo. Y todavía la cosa no ha hecho nada más que empezar.


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

Los resultados del día no son buenos aunque tampoco malos, resumen de Cassad que comento

1. Mariupol.
La agrupación ucraniana en Azovstal está completamente bloqueada y está sujeta a ataques constantes. No es posible escapar, las reservas se están agotando. Una parte significativa de las fuerzas de las fuerzas aliadas de cerca de Mariupol fueron transferidas a las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporozhe.

- Lo de Azovstal es esperar a que se les acabe el agua y las provisiones, no hay prisa. A ver si con las fuerzas liberadas se puede hacer algo.

2. Zaporozhe.
En la línea Vasilyevka-Orekhov-Gulyai-Pole sin cambios especiales. La lucha continúa en los accesos cercanos a Gulyai-Pole y las aldeas al este de la misma.

- Regular. Se ha metido una cuña en la defensa enemiga pero no se avanza todavía.

3. Nikolayev.
El enemigo fue empujado hacia atrás en dirección al propio Nikolaev, sufriendo grandes pérdidas. Los intentos de contraataque fallaron. También se detuvieron los intentos de activar las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.

- Bueno. Pero las fuerzas rusas siguen a la defensiva y salvo una operación de limpieza en la costa de Kherson no hay acciones ofensivas aquí.

4. Odessa.
La ciudad se está preparando para un posible estallido de hostilidades en caso de un avance de las tropas rusas cerca de Nikolayev. También hay signos de un aumento en la agrupación de la OTAN en Rumania, que puede ingresar al territorio de Moldavia y la región de Odessa.

- Si hay ataque contra Transdnistria se tendría que producir una ofensiva rusa desde Nikolayev.

5. Ugledar.
El enemigo sostiene la línea del frente Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselovka.

Sin cambios. Un hueso demasiado duro de roer, por eso se desplazó la ofensiva al oeste (ver punto 3). A pesar de ser el terreno más favorable para el ataque que en Izyum aquí no hay progresos, supongo que es señal de que los ukros han empeñado la mayor parte de sus fuerzas en este sector.

6. Maryinka.
Los combates continúan en el área de la colina de esocombros. Todavía no hay avances significativos en el pueblo. El ejército de la RPD controla alrededor del 35-40% del territorio de Marinka.

Malo, se gana y se pierde terreno. Hace unos días los ukros sólo controlaban el extremo oeste. Lo bueno es que si contraatacan aquí es que este punto está absorbiendo muchas tropas.

7. Avdeyevka.
En Avdiivka en sí, sin cambios. Al norte, hay combates cerca de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdiivka, en el área de Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutovka. También hay combates en el área de Troitsky.

-Regular. Avdeyevka es inexpugnable, pero tal bombardeo está recibiendo que como 6. , les tiene que costar muchas bajas mantenerla.

8. Lugansk.
Luchando en la zona industrial de Rubezhnoye, donde se retiraron los restos de las fuerzas ucranianas que defendían en los distritos del sur de la ciudad. Hay batallas por Orekhovo, al sur de Lisichansk, y también en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

- Regular. Tomar el extremo de Rubezhnoye costó semanas, que todavía el enemigo resista en las afueras industriales es malo. O es señal de que la capacidad de ataque de la LNR es muy baja, o que el enemigo está resistiendo a toda costa. Los otros combates son buena señal.

9. Izyum
En el área de Oskol, los restos del grupo de combate libre del ejército de Ucrania con un número total de hasta 1,000 hombres quedaron cercados. Los combates continúan en el área de Pashkovo, al norte de la carretera Barvenkovo—Slavyansk. Los combates también continúan en la zona de Yampol y Krasny Liman.

- Bueno. El avance es lento pero seguro, se va moliendo al enemigo.

10. Kharkov.
La lucha continúa por el pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya en las afueras del norte de Kharkiv. El enemigo también está tratando de estar activo, confiando en el área fortificada de Zolochiv, así como al este de Chuguev.

- Bueno. a pesar de los refuerzos el desgaste de dos meses se acusa, y no hay más de diez mil soldados en Kharkov.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

Pal hilo del karma,

Rusia mata a periodista de Radio Liberty en ataque con misiles en Kiev
Misiles rusos alcanzan la capital Kiev durante la visita del jefe de la ONU

KIEV, 29 abr (Reuters) - Rusia mató a un periodista de la emisora respaldada por Estados Unidos Radio Liberty en un ataque con misiles contra Kiev durante una visita a la capital ucraniana del secretario general de las Naciones Unidas, dijo la emisora el viernes.


----------



## Besarionis (29 Abr 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ecológico es porque
> 
> 
> mi chica rusa me ha pasado unas webs de Puta madre.
> ...



A ver, a ver... Eso cómo va exactamente? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Exclusiva RT

Estados Unidos y Ucrania han gastado 11 millones de dólares en mercenarios estadounidenses de empresas militares privadas desde el inicio de la operación especial de Rusia.

Así lo demuestra el análisis de datos financieros realizado por RT junto con expertos militares rusos.

Puede haber unos 300 mercenarios de cuatro PMC estadounidenses en territorio ucraniano. Un día de servicio de estos cazas cuesta aproximadamente 180.000 dólares, y su eficacia plantea muchos interrogantes.

Además, la motivación de los mercenarios extranjeros está disminuyendo debido a que son utilizados "como carne de cañón", según los expertos.

El análisis se basa en las opiniones de investigadores independientes, las declaraciones de las autoridades ucranianas y los anuncios sobre los recursos para reclutar personal militar para trabajar en Ucrania.

Más información en nuestro artículo: «Используют как пушечное мясо»: США и Украина потратили $11 млн на содержание наёмников американских ЧВК

t.me/sashakots/31983


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

No hay mal que por bien no venga,

*Panel de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. avanza proyecto de ley que permite demandas antimonopolio contra la OPEP*

WASHINGTON, 20 abr (Reuters) - Un panel de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. aprobó el martes un proyecto de ley para abrir el grupo de producción de petróleo de la OPEP y los países que trabajan con él a demandas por colusión en el aumento de los precios del petróleo, pero no estaba seguro de si la cámara en pleno consideraría la legislación. .

El llamado proyecto de ley NOPEC, presentado por el representante Steve Chabot, un republicano, fue aprobado por voto en el Comité Judicial de la Cámara. Permitiría al Departamento de Justicia de EE. UU. presentar demandas antimonopolio contra los países productores de petróleo en la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo.

Proyectos de ley similares para presionar a la OPEP cuando los precios del petróleo están en alza han aparecido en el Congreso sin éxito durante más de 20 años.

'Ya es hora de que hagamos más para luchar... contra los controles de producción que continúan manteniendo el precio del petróleo crudo y la gasolina arbitrariamente altos en Estados Unidos', dijo Chabot al comité antes de la votación.

Los precios del petróleo han subido alrededor de un 33% este año y el martes alcanzaron el nivel más alto en un mes, por encima de los 68 dólares el barril para el crudo internacional Brent. Pero eso estaba muy por debajo del nivel de más de 100 dólares el barril en 2008, cuando se aprobó un proyecto de ley similar en el pleno de la Cámara.

El aumento se produjo a pesar de un acuerdo que la OPEP+, un grupo formado por miembros de la OPEP, Rusia y sus aliados, alcanzó este mes para aliviar gradualmente los recortes de producción de petróleo a partir de mayo, a medida que las economías se recuperan de la pandemia mundial. El acuerdo se produjo después de que la secretaria de Energía de EE. UU., Jennifer Granholm, llamara al principal productor de la OPEP, Arabia Saudita, para mantener la energía asequible para los consumidores.

El grupo OPEP+ había implementado los profundos recortes de producción después de que la pandemia provocara el colapso del precio del petróleo el año pasado.

Un proyecto de ley similar para presionar a la OPEP fue presentado nuevamente en el Senado el mes pasado por el senador republicano Chuck Grassley, partidario del etanol, un aditivo de combustible para motores hecho de maíz, y la demócrata Amy Klobuchar. Para convertirse en ley, un proyecto de ley tendría que ser aprobado por ambas cámaras del Congreso y firmado por el presidente Joe Biden.

En 2018, Qatar, uno de los principales miembros de la OPEP en el Golfo Pérsico, abandonó el grupo después de casi seis décadas, en parte debido al riesgo de que la posible aprobación de NOPEC pudiera dañar sus planes de expansión en EE. UU.









U.S. House panel advances bill allowing anti-trust suits against OPEC


A U.S. House panel on Tuesday passed a bill to open the OPEC oil production group and countries working with it to lawsuits for collusion in boosting petroleum prices, but it was uncertain whether the full chamber would consider the legislation.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Las AFU volando todo en su retirada

Y estas son las consecuencias del bombardeo del puente ferroviario a Liman desde Sloviansk entre Raigorodok y Brusino.

t.me/Soldierline/4957

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El mercenario británico Andrew Hill capturado por las fuerzas rusas

Andrew Hill es originario de Plymouth. Dejó las armas y se rindió a los militares rusos en la región de Nikolayev. El grupo de mercenarios en el que luchaba el británico fue derrotado y él mismo resultó herido. Llevaba un rifle checo CZ. El combatiente se queja de haber recibido una información mínima de los ucranianos.

Ahora el asustado británico está testificando en cautiverio ante el ejército ruso.

*"Prometieron que pagarían, pero nadie recibió dinero", contó Hill en el interrogatorio.*

El mercenario preguntó cuándo le enviarían a casa y si estaba a salvo. Nuestros militares aseguraron al cautivo que no corría peligro. 

t.me/Soldierline/4960


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuando sale el tema de conversación de Ucrania -que si Putin es mu malo, que si los rusos son como los hunos...- entro en el ajo y lo primero que suelto es la pregunta de "tu sabes lo qué pasó en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014, debes saberlo ya que hablas tanto. ¿No lo sabes? pues yo lo ví en directo, gilipollas. Por lo tanto, yo si puedo hablar y tú no, que ni siquiera sabías hace un mes donde coño esta Ucrania.



recordando para los nuevos que vengan a informarse










Crimen en Odesa, por Thierry Meyssan


¿Qué pasó realmente el 2 de mayo de 2014 en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odesa? Según el nuevo régimen de Kiev, un enfrentamiento entre pro-rusos y pro-Kiev derivó en un incendio en el que murieron 38 personas. Las imágenes disponibles (fotos y videos) muestran otra cosa.




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Abr 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> Pobrecico... Otro que se ha tragado toda la propaganda ukranazi. Aunque no comas polla de Biden, pero comes polla del ukrapayaso Zelensky, por lo que te convierte de forma automática en come polla de anglo, quieras o no quieras. Está claro que ya vais aceptando quién manda en la guerra. Y no precisamente los ukrotontos, que sólo son campeones en propaganda de la mala...



Si es que no les dejamos otra opción que invadir ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

A la guerra se va llorao (y con las calandracas bien agarrás)

Rusia se queja de que Occidente apoye el derecho de Ucrania de atacar objetivos en suelo ruso


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y digo yo.... No seguiria la otan dando fondos y armas a Ucrania para que trate de reconquistar la parte este?
> 
> Se está gastando la otan tanta pasta en esto y se va a confirmar con la parte occidental?



¿Con que ejército?
La clave de lo que ahora está pasando en el este es que Rusia NO está "conquistando territorio", sino "exterminando un ejército".
Eso NO entraba en los planes.

Sobre el papel puedes tener cientos, miles de civiles armados y con algo de instrucción. Eso, para una insurgencia urbana o periurbana es tremendo. Pero eso NO es un ejército. 
800 civiles armados, y que van a realizar instrucción los sábados por la mañana, aunque tengan todo tipo de juguetitos Otan (incluso modernos), no forman un BTG.
Para "resistir" o "dificultar", esa multitud de milicianos sirve mucho. Aunque sea solo de carne de cañón. 
Para "reconquistar" necesitas un ejército, más fuerte y/o más operativo que el ruso.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ukrainian channels confirmed the information
> 
> "More than a thousand soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard are doomed to death near the Oskol reservoir in the Kharkiv region. The command refused to release the units of the 1st brigade of the NSU, which had previously tried to advance on Izyum. The Russian army has pressed them to the water and is methodically destroying them"
> 
> ...




Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

La desmilitarización continúa.

Otro trofeo de la Pandilla O - los valientes 

La bandera nacional de los mercenarios canadienses de Montreal ha llegado a nuestro poder.

A juzgar por las firmas de la bandera, está claro que los mercenarios llevan años luchando en el Donbass.
#Valiente

Vea la lista de mercenarios canadienses recopilada por mi suscriptor aquí.

t.me/sashakots/31984





Un suscriptor recopiló una lista de mercenarios canadienses que luchan en Ucrania. Ellos mismos hablaron de ello en entrevistas con periodistas:

1. Svyatik Artemenko, residente en Guelph, Ontario, presumiblemente en Odessa desde finales de febrero de 2022.

2. Igor Volzhanin (nacido en 1987), nacido en Ucrania, se trasladó a Canadá cuando era joven y creció en Mississauga, Ontario, se unió a la Legión Internacional de Teroro.

3. Bryson Woolsey, nacido en 1989 tentativamente en Powell River, B.C., antiguo cocinero del Hospital de la Ciudad de Powell River, sin experiencia en combate, al parecer regresó a Canadá en marzo porque se le negó la afiliación a la Legión Internacional de Tero-Defensa.

4. Lex Brukovskiy, nacido en 1975-1977, pescador de profesión, creció en Ucrania, ha vivido en Clare, Nueva Escocia, durante los últimos 30 años y, según los medios de comunicación, ha estado entregando ayuda humanitaria desde Lviv a varias ciudades del este de Ucrania.

5. Oleh Hlynialiuk, con fecha de nacimiento estimada en 1996, que residía en Vancouver, provincia de Columbia Británica.

6. Olivier Lavigne-Ortiz (indicativo de llamada: Wali, Wali), nacido aproximadamente en 1982, francotirador, antiguo miembro del 22º Regimiento del Ejército Real Canadiense, lucha en la Brigada Norman, y anteriormente combatió en Irak y Afganistán.

7. Jordan Mullins, nacido en 1995 en Oshawa (Ontario), es licenciado por la Universidad Tecnológica de Ontario y lucha en la Legión Georgiana de Tetra Defensa.

8. Mark Preston-Horin, de Victoria (Columbia Británica), llegó a Ucrania a principios de marzo, luchó con la Legión Georgiana y ahora trabaja para la ONG humanitaria HUGS.

9. Joshua Robertson, nacido en 1991, originario de Barrier, BC.

10. Maksym Sliepukhov, nacido en 1985, originario de Toronto, Ontario.

11. Anthony Walker, nacido en Port Hope, Ontario.

12. Hunter Francis, originario de New Brunswick, resultó herido durante un ataque con misiles en el campo de pruebas de Jaworow el 13 de marzo.

13.Paul Hughes, nacido en 1965, veterano de las Fuerzas Armadas canadienses, sirvió en la Infantería Ligera Princesa Patricia de 1983 a 1987. Llegó a Ucrania el 4 de marzo, luchó como miembro de la Legión Internacional de Tero-Defensa, se dice que se negó a luchar, y fundó la ONG humanitaria HUGS (Helping Ukraine Grassroots Support).

14. Michael Schok, nacido en 1989, originario de Surrey, Columbia Británica, ex profesor de inglés, representante de la comunidad LGBT.

t.me/sashakots/31741


----------



## Bartleby (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordando para los nuevos que vengan a informarse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tristes enfrentamientos entre extremistas políticos azuzadas por el imperialismo ruso parar desestabilizar Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de que haya plebe que aun no se haya enterado de que va esta crisis
> Ucrania es la excusa . El objetivo de Putin es tumbar al dolar y destruir la UE . O por lo menos debilitarlos a un nivel que ya no supongan un riesgo para Rusia y es que las Guerras cuestan . 1 dolar = 70 rublos ...El Zar Vladimirovich I ha dado en el clavo
> Los exitos y los fracasos militares son parte de un show .
> La Guerra de baja intensidad esta resultando un exito economico para Rusia
> ...



Sobre la segunda parte de tu post, yo estaba pensando lo mismo.

Ojo también a las declaraciones que ha realizado Moldavia diciendo que no tiene ejercito o armas ¿seguro?, puede que tenga un pequeño ejercito preparado y con buenas armas para meter en apuros y parar los pies a Rumania mientras piden ayuda que el arte esta en saber engañar.

Rumania pertenece a la OTAN, un ataque de un país de la OTAN a otro país sin comerlo ni beberlo, el mundo lo vería como una clara manifestación del expansionismo de la OTAN y del imperialismo USA.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @ciudadfutura
> 
> “El imperio americano en 2022” (óleo sobre lienzo).



dice mi hijo que proximamente saldra en fortnite este personaje tan molon (palabras suyas)
imagino que sera una pelicula o juego que se yo, pero tiene una pinta que te deja con los pelos del cono por los suelos


----------



## maxkuiper (29 Abr 2022)

Y Borrell, ya no habla ???

Anda mu callao


----------



## McRotor (29 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La bandera la Victoria en el espacio




jojojo que suban los gUSAnos a quitarla...

Vladi deberia expropiarla y cambiar la llave ya que ahora mismo son los unicos que pueden subir a mantener el zulito.


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ukrainian channels confirmed the information
> 
> "More than a thousand soldiers of the Armed Forces of Ukraine and the National Guard are doomed to death near the Oskol reservoir in the Kharkiv region. The command refused to release the units of the 1st brigade of the NSU, which had previously tried to advance on Izyum. The Russian army has pressed them to the water and is methodically destroying them"
> 
> ...



He visto esta noticia en varios reportes y he ido a buscarlo al mapa . Se supone que la última pieza del embalse era Lozove y ya fue tomada hace varios días. Si de verdad están siendo empujados al agua, es una zona reclamada por Rusia (el embalse) por lo que o se ha creado una bolsa entre Studenok y Krymky o es que la artillería les está bombardeando sin darles posibilidad de escape. 

Parece una zona boscosa y difícil de limpiar donde se pueden hacer miles de escondrijos. Me decanto por la artillería, porque no tendría sentido realizar una bolsa en una zona tan boscosa porque sería muy difícil de defender.


----------



## Bartleby (29 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Y Borrell, ya no habla ???
> 
> Anda mu callao




A Borrell lo han hecho callar por pura sensatez.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordando para los nuevos que vengan a informarse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es un crimen del que el único responsable es rusia. Es como si cohinorrusia alentase la violencia entre el Frente atlético y los Riazor Blues, acabasen a ostias, y luego echase la culpa a España para desestabilizarla.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 Abr 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> No hay judíos en el Oblast Hebreo ese, de hecho creo que no hay ni gente allí mira la diferencia entre en Amur, sur, compos de cultivo, norte, estepa, prados y bosques.



Si hay hebreos en ese Oblast, de hecho hace unas semanas vino a pasar unos dias a mi casa una hebrea cuyos padres viven en Birovizhan, ella ahora vive en Israel.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

_Más sobre el puente volado_

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volaron un puente ferroviario entre Sloviansk y Liman.

Al parecer, Liman se está preparando para rendirse y el objetivo del sabotaje es dificultar al máximo el avance de las tropas rusas sobre Slavyansk desde la dirección oriental.

t.me/ukrainian_guide/1232

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Italia ha aprobado un plan de suministro de armas a Ucrania para todo el año 2022.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tristes enfrentamientos entre extremistas políticos azuzadas por el imperialismo ruso parar desestabilizar Ucrania.



si, si triste, lagrimas de cocodrilo no, hijo puta? En el video salen todos los responsables de la matanza incluyendo el jefe de policia con el movil que es nazi tb (muerto como deberia ser).

@Billy Ray ese video.... es triste tener que dar su vida por culpa de los putos nazis que la ue/otan los alimenta y dejar atras familia en rusia, sí, muy grafico y cruel. Que descanse en paz


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Este es un crimen del que el único responsable es rusia. Es como si cohinorrusia alentase la violencia entre el Frente atlético y los Riazor Blues, acabasen a ostias, y luego echase la culpa a España para desestabilizarla.



claro claro, menos mal que el video deja claro para todo el que lo vea quienes son los responsables: tus amigos nanzis y echando fuego con cocteles molotov contra el edificio y soltando consignas nazis. Venga sigue mintiendo hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Cga (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Depender en un 40% del gas ruso era contraproducente, y es la dependencia alemana de ese recurso de un solo proveedor que promovieron el "bien pagado" de Schröeder, y luego en España nos escandalizamos porque un ministro termine en Iberdrola. Estamos de acuerdo en que podría Rusia suministrar perfectamente el 15% del gas a Alemania, pero el 40 es un disparate, y lo vemos ahora con los chantajes rusos sobre Europa.
> 
> Hay un vídeo de Trump de hace dos o tres años donde advertía a los alemanes sobre esto, y en ese vídeo se descojonaban los alemanes ante las "delirantes declaraciones" de Trump.



Pues España depende en un 48% del gas de Argelia. Ya ves. Es que se hacen los gaseoductos con criterios geoeconómicos. Y cuando digo geo me refiero a geografía.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

¿Hay otro centro de decisión en Ucrania? Se ha informado de que se ha establecido en Lviv un cierto cuartel general secreto de Estados Unidos para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La tarea de los militares estadounidenses, que se dice que son unos 50, es ayudar a los generales ucranianos a clasificar la información recogida por los aviones de reconocimiento y los vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Es probable que no sólo los descodificadores estén ahora estacionados en Lviv, sino también otro escuadrón de instructores de las AFU, que se encargarán de formar a los ucranianos en el manejo de armas extranjeras.

La prensa occidental lo confirma indirectamente.

The Guardian escribe: "Si resulta que en mayo las AFU no podrán lanzar un contraataque a pesar de la oleada de suministros de armas occidentales, incluidos los obuses estadounidenses y los sistemas antiaéreos alemanes y británicos, se planteará la cuestión de qué otros compromisos están dispuestos a asumir Gran Bretaña y otros miembros de la OTAN".

Es decir, en opinión de los expertos occidentales, si los suministros de armas no aportan ningún resultado visible en los frentes y daños al ejército ruso, entonces no tendrá sentido que Occidente siga bombeando a las AFU con nuevo armamento.

Por cierto, el día anterior se informó de que miembros de la embajada estadounidense habían regresado a Lviv. Al parecer, no sólo los diplomáticos se detuvieron en Ucrania. 

t.me/epoddubny/10211


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> A ver, a ver... Eso cómo va exactamente? Es para un amigo.











EasyPay


Оформите карту VISA / Mastercard в банках Турции, Киргизии, Армении и других стран СНГи живите как прежде!




easypay.world












Оплачивай зарубежные счета


Продолжайте работать с привычными сервисами. Просто оставьте заявку и мы свяжемся с вами.




ohmybills.ru





Así…


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero funciona lo del visado electrónico o hay que hacerlo por la central de visados de Madrid.
> Requisitos Pasaporte y Carta de invitación, lo siguen pidiendo?



Central de visados, lo del visado electronico no lo veo yo acabar de arrancar...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 Abr 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Si hay hebreos en ese Oblast, de hecho hace unas semanas vino a pasar unos dias a mi casa una hebrea cuyos padres viven en Birovizhan, ella ahora vive en Israel.



Tenía entendido que eran minoría igualmente. Gracias por la info.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordando para los nuevos que vengan a informarse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguna manera de descargar este video?


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Otro espía de la OSCE fue capturado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45911

Un ciudadano ucraniano, empleado de la OSCE, sospechoso de recopilar datos para la inteligencia extranjera, ha sido detenido en la república popular de Donetsk, según ha informado el cuartel general de defensa de la república.​​t.me/tass_agency/131118​


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Esto también lo he visto en diferentes reportes y pinta muy mal para los defensores. Desconozco la fuerza que pueden tener reunida, pero el paso de escape es de unos 20-30 metros de ancho a lo sumo por 200 metros con todo el frente abierto. Yo optaría por la rendición antes de retirarme por esa franja suicida.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Oh, Dios misericordioso!



Joder, que cosa mas bonita


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

*Consecuencia de la Guerra: El hambre en el mundo









Altos precios y escasez de fertilizantes por la guerra


Los altos precios y la escasez de fertilizantes derivados de la invasión de Ucrania amenazan con provocar un descalabro en el suministro y el costo de los alimentos a nivel mundial




www.latimes.com




*
Mónica Kariuki está a punto de abandonar la agricultura. Lo que la aleja de las cuatro hectáreas que cultiva en las afueras de Nairobi no es el mal tiempo ni las plagas, sino los fertilizantes: Cuestan demasiado.

*Miles de kilómetros separan a Kariuki del frente de batalla en Ucrania, pero los repollos, el maíz y la espinaca que cultiva son víctimas indirectas de la invasión rusa.* La guerra disparó los precios del gas natural, un ingrediente básico de los fertilizantes, y motivó severas sanciones contra Rusia, uno de los principales exportadores de fertilizantes.

Kariuki invertía unos 20.000 chelines kenianos, equivalentes a unos 175 dólares, para fertilizar todas sus tierras. Ahora necesitaría cinco veces esa suma. De seguir adelante, sería todo para nada, ya que solo generaría pérdidas.

“No puedo seguir con esto. Dejo la agricultura para buscar otra cosa”, expresó.

*Los altos precios de los fertilizantes hacen que los alimentos en todo el mundo resulten más caros y menos abundantes, ya que los agricultores sacrifican algunos nutrientes y producen menos.* El efecto se sentirá en todo el mundo, pero golpeará más a las familias pobres. Todo esto sucede en momentos en que *el índice de precios de productos alimenticios está en su nivel más alto desde que se comenzó a llevar esa estadística en 1990*, según dijo la Organización para la Alimentación y la Agricultura la semana pasada.

*La situación de los fertilizantes amenaza con limitar el suministro de alimentos, ya afectado por una merma en las entregas de granos de Ucrania y Rusia.* La ausencia de suministros de trigo, cebada y otros granos a precios accesibles podría generar escasez de alimentos e inestabilidad política, sobre todo en el Medio Oriente, África y Asia, donde millones de personas dependen del pan subsidiado y de fideos baratos.

*“Los precios de los alimentos se irán por las nubes porque los agricultores necesitan generar ganancias”*, afirmó Uche Anyanwu, experto en agricultura de la Universidad de Nigeria.

La organización de ayuda Ayuda en Acción dice que las familias del cuerno de África ya están “teniendo problemas para sobrevivir”.

Las Naciones Unidas dice que *Rusia es el principal exportador de fertilizantes nitrogenados y el segundo más grande de fertilizantes fosfóricos y potásicos. *Su aliado* Bielorrusia*, que también padece sanciones de Occidente asociadas con la invasión de Ucrania, *es otro importante productor de fertilizantes.*

Muchos países en desarrollo, incluidos Mongolia, Honduras, Camerún, Ghana, Senegal, México y Guatemala, dependen de Rusia para al menos una quinta parte de sus importaciones.

La guerra, por otro lado, *hizo subir los precios ya desbordados del gas natural, usado para la producción de fertilizantes nitrogenados. *L*os precios de la energía subieron tanto que algunas productoras de fertilizantes “cerraron sus plantas”*, dijo David Laborde, investigador del Food Policy Research Institute.

Para Jackson Koeth, de 55 años y quien cultiva maíz y repollo en Eldoret, al este de Kenia, el conflicto en Ucrania era algo distante y ajeno hasta que tuvo que decidir si plantaba semillas este año.

Los precios de los fertilizantes eran dos veces los del año pasado. Koeth decidió plantar, pero solo la mitad de sus tierras, aunque duda que vaya a generar ganancias.

Dimitris Filis, quien cultiva aceitunas, limones y naranjas en Grecia, dijo que “hay que buscar mucho para encontrar” nitrato de amonio fertilizante y que el costo de los fertilizantes para sus 10 hectáreas de aceitunas se duplicó, de 310 a 560 dólares. Mientras vendía sus productos en un mercado de Atenas, señaló que la mayoría de los agricultores no usarán fertilizantes en sus plantaciones de aceitunas y naranjas este año.

*“Mucha gente no va a usar fertilizantes, lo que reduce la calidad de los productos y la misma producción. Va a llegar el momento en que no podrán cultivar sus tierras porque no habrá ganancias”*, manifestó Filis.

En Prudentópolis, en el estado brasileño de Paraná, el campesino Edimilson Rickli mostró un galpón que normalmente está lleno de bolsas de fertilizantes pero que ahora tiene lo suficiente para unas pocas semanas más. *Le preocupa que la guerra en Ucrania lo obligue a plantar trigo, cebada y avena sin fertilizantes el mes que viene.*

“El interrogante es: ¿Dónde vamos a comprar más fertilizantes?”, expresó. “Tenemos que encontrar otros mercados”.

*Otros países esperan llenar el vacío que se ha producido. Nigeria, por ejemplo, abrió la fábrica productora de fertilizantes más grande de África el mes pasado. La planta de 2.500 millones de dólares ya empezó a enviar fertilizantes a Estados Unidos, Brasil, México y la India.*

India está buscando fertilizantes en Israel, Omán, Canadá y Arabia Saudita para compensar los que deja de recibir de Rusia y Bielorrusia.

Varios gobiernos ya se están movilizando. El Departamento de Agricultura de Estados Unidos anunció el mes pasado que ofrecería préstamos por 250 millones de dólares para alentar la producción de fertilizantes. El suizo liberó parte de sus reservas de fertilizantes nitrogenados.

*RESUMEN: Visto desde el punto de vista Americano. Rusia supone más del 16% de las exportaciones de fertilizantes (el primer exportador mundial).*


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguna manera de descargar este video?



prueba aqui... y coge la de mejor calidad posible, tarda un poco pero va








All In One Downloader, Download videos from social media - AIO


100% Free! All in One Downloader, Download videos from various social media platforms hassle free! Download videos from twitter, instagram, facebook, tumblr, liveleak, vimeo, dailymotion, ted, tiktok, imgur.




allinonedownloader.com


----------



## Botones Sacarino (29 Abr 2022)

Los drones de los malvados ucras ya no atacan solo vehículos blindados ruskis con granadas anticarro rkg-3 sino que también infantería. Vean este espeluznante vídeo de como son cazados por un drone comercial que tira granadas rkg-3 o como ahora dicen las rkg-1600 que no son más que las rkg-3 modificados con un estabilizador trasero de plástico para ahorrar peso.

He visto algunos vídeos parecidos pero dónde parece que lo que lanzan es una granada impulsada por cohete tipo rpg-7 modificado, tal vez @Lma0Zedong sepa algo más del tema:


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Consecuencia de la Guerra: El hambre en el mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*El tema preocupa en Estados Unidos y le preguntan a la portavoz de la Casa Blanca y dice:*
*"No esperamos una escasez de alimentos aquí en casa"*


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

En el programa de Risto el nazi del Batallon Azov, (ya se presenta como tal) es preguntado por una sebosa progre sobre la insignia de la División SS Das Reich que lleva su escudo, el satanista trata de salir por peteneras porque no puede negarlo, entonces entra al rescate la puta Flis Flis y le hace una pregúnta estúpida que no viene al tema:"¿que opinas sobre el desfile del 9 de mayo?" aliviado el satanista saca a pasear ¡los planes quinquenales de la URSS!.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno rebaja del 7% al 4,3% el crecimiento del PIB en 2022


Frenazo de la economía. El Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha presentado este viernes el cuadro macroeconómico que enviará a Bruselas anexo al Plan de Estabilidad de 2022-2025, documento en el que se ha visto obligado a rebajar el dato de crecimiento del PIB hasta el 4,3% para 2022. Se trata de una...



www.eleconomista.es





Entretanto, *La Autoridad Independiente de Responsabilidad Fiscal (AIReF)* considera "factible" la previsión de crecimiento del PIB del 4,3% proyectada por el Gobierno para 2022, pero advierte de "riesgos a la baja" derivados del actual contexto económico.

Ej que hay que alludah a loh ucroh ezoh...


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



muneca sexuales? A ver si era verdad que Hitler era impotente y de picha corta como todos los putos nazis, los de aqui ni pregunto entre el cerebro y los sables no llegaran ni a 25 cm


----------



## ZARGON (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Hay otro centro de decisión en Ucrania? Se ha informado de que se ha establecido en Lviv un cierto cuartel general secreto de Estados Unidos para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> La tarea de los militares estadounidenses, que se dice que son unos 50, es ayudar a los generales ucranianos a clasificar la información recogida por los aviones de reconocimiento y los vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> ...



Si esa información llegó hasta aca se supone que los rusos saben donde esta ubicado el cuartel. Es ahí donde deben caer con todo los pepinos


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

SE aproxima un Korsun


----------



## TOJO_3 (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Pues nueve respuestas lleva y todas en la frente.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Mientras sus civiles reconvertidos en carne de cañón por obligación se dejan la vida en el campo de batalla, sus supuestos líderes se lo pasan de puta madre repartiendo camisetas con memes de internet y haciendo vídeos del tiktok

Tela


----------



## juanmanuel (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Pues si. De los 4 cambios que he hecho en 10 dias, 83 rubl/eur, 90.5 rubl/eur, 85 rubl/eur y 90.5 rubl/eur. En el tercero en teoria eran 90, pero como solo cambie 200 eur, pues menos. Cada cambista tiene sus tarifas.
> 
> El russky que quiere comprar euros los está teniendo que pagar a 97 rublos.



El rublo esta hoy aproximadamente a 75 rublos por euro mas la tasa de ganacia del agente de cambio, que por lo que parece en los bancos rusos esta a un 20%, bastante alta. Hay que reconocerles que debido a las variaciones bastante pronunciadas de los ultimos 2 meses necesitan cubrirse.
Supongo que cuando se estabilice van a bajar al 5% o menos, pero no creo que pase hasta dentro de algunos meses, si es que alcanza un nivel de estabilizacion prolongado.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Pues nueve respuestas lleva y todas en la frente.



Cuando Exuperancio se atreve a publicar semejante noticia es que los satanistas están a punto de correr hacia Berlin.


----------



## Honkler (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mientras sus civiles reconvertidos en carne de cañón por obligación se dejan la vida en el campo de batalla, sus supuestos líderes se lo pasan de puta madre repartiendo camisetas con memes de internet y haciendo vídeos del tiktok
> 
> Tela



Menuda pandilla de PAYASOS


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Destrucción de posiciones de las AFU en dirección a Liman

Los supervivientes de los ataques de precisión corren aterrorizados por los campos tratando de escapar. Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas recogen en sus posiciones armas y equipos abandonados. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/45913

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Abr 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Curioso. Ayer, por motivos de trabajo, estuve en una instalación de la Universidad del País Vasco. Hacía frio y llovía en el exterior, alrededor de 13 ºC, entro y el edificio a oscuras y helado. Pregunto qué pasa y me responden que debido a la "deuda energética", no hay calefacción ni luz en los espacios comunes. Están barajando cerrar por las tardes salvo las clases prácticas que terminarían a las 5 (resto de personal saldría a las 3). Un profesor de Zaragoza me hablaba de medidas similares en su Universidad. Por lo que veo no tenemos dinero para mantener nuestra casa e invitamos a los vecinos a que se unan a la "fiesta".
> 
> Perdón por salir del tema pero la variable energética se empieza a notar.



cuando lleguen aqui van a flipar...fichaje a las 9 de la mañana, primer cafecito, tertulia, salida a desayunar, segunda tertulia, mirar lo pais en el pc y a las 3 corriendo pa casa a ver el nejflis.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Los drones de los malvados ucras ya no atacan solo vehículos blindados ruskis con granadas anticarro rkg-3 sino que también infantería. Vean este espeluznante vídeo de como son cazados por un drone comercial que tira granadas rkg-3 o como ahora dicen las rkg-1600 que no son más que las rkg-3 modificados con un estabilizador trasero de plástico para ahorrar peso.
> 
> He visto algunos vídeos parecidos pero dónde parece que lo que lanzan es una granada impulsada por cohete tipo rpg-7 modificado, tal vez @Lma0Zedong sepa algo más del tema:



No se qué munición es esa:





Se parece a la munición que usan los lanzagranadas automáticos rusos (AGS-17): VOG-17 o 26, pero tiene algún componente adicional por delante y por detrás, parece totalmente improvisado/casero:


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto también lo he visto en diferentes reportes y pinta muy mal para los defensores. Desconozco la fuerza que pueden tener reunida, pero el paso de escape es de unos 20-30 metros de ancho a lo sumo por 200 metros con todo el frente abierto. Yo optaría por la rendición antes de retirarme por esa franja suicida.




Bonita ratonera...








Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UKRANIA y RUSSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## alfonbass (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Central de visados, lo del visado electronico no lo veo yo acabar de arrancar...



El visado electrónico lo aprobaron poco antes de la pandemia, cerraron fronteras y por tanto, este visado...después ya ni se ha esperado la vuelta...
Al principio iba a ser solo para San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado, lo sé bien porque yo iba a viajar a Kaliningrado en mayo 2020, quería conocerlo...ahora, vuelta al visado normal, con el consiguiente coste, más los vuelos a Estambul, el único viable más el seguro...no sé yo donde están haciendo el seguro en Europa para que den el visado....se pone por un pico un viaje a Rusia, merece la pena para un mes o 3 semanas, para menos no creo...


----------



## SanRu (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



¿De lo esperado? O sea, esperaban que Rusia fuera avanzando y aún así envían armas para que muera más gente? Son unos HDLGP.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

T-64 ucraniano destruido cerca del pueblo de Krasnaya Polyana

t.me/boris_rozhin/45916

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> claro claro, menos mal que el video deja claro para todo el que lo vea quienes son los responsables: tus amigos nanzis y echando fuego con cocteles molotov contra el edificio y soltando consignas nazis. Venga sigue mintiendo hijo de la gran puta.



Yo no te niego que se zurraran neonazis contra anarquistas. Pero esos son enfrentamientos entre grupos extremistas violentos de los que existen en todos los paises, que se dieron en un contexto de inestabilidad social causado por la injerencia imperialista de orcorrusia en Ucrania.
Rusia es culpable


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Los civiles que escaparon de Azovstal por su cuenta y riesgo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45917

Los primeros en salir de la planta de Azovstal.​​La familia Savin salió por su cuenta y riesgo. Les intimidaba que no lo consiguieran.​Azov no quería dejarles marchar e incluso la dirección de la planta se puso en contacto con los militantes, pero no pudieron acceder a dejarles marchar.​​Mikhail, el cabeza de familia, encontró una radio en un taller y la sintonizó en Vesti FM, y sólo después de oír que había un pasillo decidieron salir. Todavía quedan 71 personas en el taller subterráneo.​​t.me/RtrDonetsk/5260​​​


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Los funcionarios nazis llevan más de un año impidiendo a los habitantes de Odesa conmemorar a las víctimas

En el día de la tradicional marcha en memoria de los asesinados en la Casa de los Sindicatos el 2 de mayo de 2014, se ha prohibido a los residentes de Odessa salir de sus casas. Esta es una orden del jefe de la OVA de Odessa, Maxim Marchenko.

Las restricciones se imponen desde las 22:00 horas del 1 de mayo hasta las 05:00 horas del 3 de mayo. Las restricciones se mantendrán sin cambios en el resto de la región.

Las autoridades locales probablemente no quieren que los residentes de Odessa coloquen flores en memoria de los fallecidos en la tragedia de 2014.

Aquella primavera estallaron disturbios en el centro de la ciudad, algunos activistas anti-Maidan se vieron obligados a refugiarse en la Casa de los Sindicatos, que fue bombardeada e incendiada, causando la muerte de 42 personas, seis más en las calles y más de 240 heridos.

Todos los 2 de mayo estuvieron marcados por concentraciones y acciones de los odenses que no han olvidado la tragedia. En memoria de los activistas anti-Maidan asesinados, se lanzaron globos negros en la ciudad. Al parecer, estos recuerdos serán especialmente dolorosos para los nazis sin escrúpulos que están en el poder este año.

t.me/Soldierline/4962


----------



## Botones Sacarino (29 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se qué munición es esa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042051
> 
> ...




Cierto.

Normalmente en este tipo de ataques con drones usaban las rkg-1600 que no son más que rkg-3 modificadas, pero cierto, al congelar la imagen no parecen las rkg-1600 de ataques anteriores, parece algo artesanal.


----------



## clapham5 (29 Abr 2022)

PRINCIPIO DE PARETOVICH
Mijail Paretovich fue un economista y matematico ruso de principios del siglo XVIII que enuncio el " Principio de Paretovich "
Segun este principio el 20 % de las acciones rusas le estan generando el 80 % del exito en campana . El clapham sospecha que Moscu esta engrasando los kalibrs . Segun Paretovich , el 20 % de la frontera ukra es responsable del 80 % del exito ukro en la Guerra
2229 Kms ( Polonia , Rumania , Eslovaquia , Hungria y Moldavia ) o sea ...445 Kms
Pero hay mas ...segun Paretovich el 80 % de esos 445 Kms ( 89 Kms ) es responsable del 80 % del exito ukro
Si Rusia quiere ganar la Guerra a Ucrania debe controlar la frontera entre Leopolis y Polonia y la frontera entre Rumania y el Oblast de Odessa
En cuanto a los comentarios sobre si Polonia y Rumania invadirian Ucrania es posible y es precisamente lo que Putin quiere
Ucrania se convertiria en Europa 1945 . Si la OTAN entra en territorio ukro , Rusia entraria en respuesta
Los avances de la OTAN estarian limitados al OESTE del meridiano 26 E . Ese seria el territorio que Rusia dejaria a la OTAN ocupar
El OESTE de Ucrania ( los Oblast al OESTE del meridiano 26 E serian ocupados por tropas " aliadas " de Polonia y Rumania . Y el Este de Ucrania incluyendo la costa del mar negro seria ocupado por Rusia .
Occidente " exigiria " a Rusia la retirada del Este de Ucrania . Entonces Rusia " exigiria " el regreso de la OTAN a las fronteras del 97
y que Europa del Este se declarase neutral . A cambio , Ucrania ( sin el Donbass y sin Crimea ) seguiria existiendo
Retirada a las fronteras de 1997 y levantamiento de las sanciones .
Si Occidente dice NIET . Rusia seguiria ocupando militarmente el Este de Ucrania por cuestiones de seguridad nacional . Los elementos hostiles serian purgados al estilo " RDA " y con el tiempo ese territorio seria anexionado a Rusia .


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dice mi hijo que proximamente saldra en fortnite este personaje tan molon (palabras suyas)
> imagino que sera una pelicula o juego que se yo, pero tiene una pinta que te deja con los pelos del cono por los suelos



Es un juego 

Dile al chaval que siendo hijo de un prorruso no puede jugar a esa mierda. Dile que se pase al Counter Strike y a poder ser escuchando Hardbass.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo no te niego que se zurraran neonazis contra anarquistas. Pero esos son enfrentamientos entre grupos extremistas violentos de los que existen en todos los paises, que se dieron en un contexto de inestabilidad social causado por la injerencia imperialista de orcorrusia en Ucrania.
> Rusia es culpable



Osea, reconoces que los que zurraban eran neonazis ...eran violentos los que estaban dentro del edificio? los encerraron desde fuera, les pegaron fuego y luego los remataron. Habia incluso una mujer embarazada entre los muertos....de qué violentos me hablas puto subnormal? No me cuentes milongas hijo puta




JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es un juego
> 
> Dile al chaval que siendo hijo de un prorruso no puede jugar a esa mierda. Dile que se pase al Counter Strike y a poder ser escuchando Hardbass.



Ahh, okok, se lo diré XD ni idea de si le gustara ese juego, hardbass, tampoco me suena. El ya esta muy informadito de lo que pasó en siria y ahora con rusia (21 anos tiene y yo haciendome vieja...) lee aqui pero no se registra (que yo sepa), raro para su edad verdad? Gracias por la info!


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



En el fondo la invasión polaca del oeste de Ucrania no hace otra cosa que legitimar la invasión rusa del este de Ucrania. Ya solo les queda reunirse en Kiev para pactar la paz.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El tema preocupa en Estados Unidos y le preguntan a la portavoz de la Casa Blanca y dice:*
> *"No esperamos una escasez de alimentos aquí en casa"*



Se refería a la suya propia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ya hay algunos ex-politicos que se van dando cuenta de la realidad.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

En la región de Kiev también se observan colas en las gasolineras.

Pueblo de Lyutezh, a 33 km de Kiev. El gas se vende aquí por 31,90 hryvnias (unos 76 rublos), no hay gasolina ni gasóleo.

Se puede ver una cola de coches de camino a la gasolinera

t.me/boris_rozhin/45918

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el fondo la invasión polaca del oeste de Ucrania no hace otra cosa que legitimar la invasión rusa del este de Ucrania. Ya solo les queda reunirse en Kiev para pactar la paz.



El objetivo de esta guerra (dicho por la OTAN y por los informes filtrados de la corporación RAND) es la destrucción económica de Rusia, su desnuclearización y su desmembramiento en diez países distintos.

La OTAN no va a pactar jamás una paz, la OTAN va a seguir escalando y escalando hasta el punto de no retorno. Esto es como el juego de la gallina: A ver quien es el primero que se rinde sin tirar nukes... Es un rollo de tipo ¡Estoy muy loco! ¡Si no aceptas lo que quiero, tiro las nukes y me da igual que tú me devuelvas el golpe!

Es decir: Juegan a que Rusia al final decidirá rendirse en vez de entrar en una guerra nuclear que destruirá todo.

Si, amigos los satánicos otanistas están así de locos.


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El visado electrónico lo aprobaron poco antes de la pandemia, cerraron fronteras y por tanto, este visado...después ya ni se ha esperado la vuelta...
> Al principio iba a ser solo para San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado, lo sé bien porque yo iba a viajar a Kaliningrado en mayo 2020, quería conocerlo...ahora, vuelta al visado normal, con el consiguiente coste, más los vuelos a Estambul, el único viable más el seguro...no sé yo donde están haciendo el seguro en Europa para que den el visado....se pone por un pico un viaje a Rusia, merece la pena para un mes o 3 semanas, para menos no creo...



El seguro te lo da la central de visados. Mi coste: 278 eur AirSerbia + 38 eur noche en Belgrado + 30 eur autobus Petersburgo Tallin + 55 eur hotel Tallinn + 158 eur Ryanair a Barcelona = 559 eur. Es molesto por tiempo, pero no inasequible. Todo ello con maleta de 20kg


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

Ucrania está tratando de restaurar un puente cerca del pueblo de Zatoka en la región de Odessa, destruido anteriormente por ataques con cohetes. Esta instalación tiene una gran importancia estratégica: a través de ella, se llevan a cabo entregas intensivas de armas a Ucrania desde Rumania y otros países europeos. 

Esto explica el deseo de Kiev de devolver la funcionalidad del puente lo antes posible. Rumanía y Moldavia, desde donde llegaron los equipos de reparación el día anterior, brindan asistencia en el trabajo de restauración.

Además, Ucrania está reclutando las fuerzas de su "flota de mosquitos" para proteger el puente y trabajar para restaurarlo. Así, llegaron a la región la lancha patrullera Starobelsk (tipo Island) y varias lanchas de seguridad de las fuerzas navales ucranianas armadas con sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles Igla y Stinger. Estas acciones se explican al público como parte de un ejercicio a gran escala de la agrupación interespecífica de tropas y fuerzas ucranianas en la frontera con Transnistria.

Mientras tanto, a pesar del puente inhabilitado, el suministro de armas a Ucrania continúa y su poder y alcance causan preocupación en Rusia. Así, Estados Unidos anunció el envío a los ucranianos de su dron de combate MQ-9 Reaper, que es capaz de realizar ataques con misiles a una distancia de hasta 1.000 km de profundidad en territorio ruso.


----------



## Teuro (29 Abr 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Pues España depende en un 48% del gas de Argelia. Ya ves. Es que se hacen los gaseoductos con criterios geoeconómicos. Y cuando digo geo me refiero a geografía.



El 48% de la generación eléctrica de alemania es de gas de origen ruso, no tienen plantas regasificadora porque todo les llega por gaseoductos. El 48% del gas que consume España es argelino, el resto de "otros sitios", pero el porcentaje de electricidad que genera España con gas ronda el 15%. En este sentido España no está tan mal como el resto de Europa. De hecho deberíamos apostar por dejar de depender del gas para generar electricidad y que sean otros los que se maten y paguen a precio de pedo de dinosaurio el gas.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Estos de la tele rusa se han pasado con el vodka. El Sarmat es un ICBM, no se emplea para blancos a tan corta distancia. Y como arma estratégica que son, no se ponen en Kaliningrado a tiro de cañón enemigo, sino que dormitan o bien en silos en la Rusia profunda, o bien en camioncitos dando vueltas por la tundra.



Ah vale, que como estan cerquita no se puede hacer un sarmat a la medida...... venga ya. Kalininingrado debe tener unos refugios nucleares para 2 decadas........rascandose los huevos.


----------



## moromierda (29 Abr 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Se alquila post en primera página.



¿E no vindes upel cursa, amego?


----------



## Artedi (29 Abr 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> El rublo esta hoy aproximadamente a 75 rublos por euro mas la tasa de ganacia del agente de cambio, que por lo que parece en los bancos rusos esta a un 20%, bastante alta. Hay que reconocerles que debido a las variaciones bastante pronunciadas de los ultimos 2 meses necesitan cubrirse.
> Supongo que cuando se estabilice van a bajar al 5% o menos, pero no creo que pase hasta dentro de algunos meses, si es que alcanza un nivel de estabilizacion prolongado.



Esta tasa es oficial. Como los cambistas pueden vender (y venden) los euros a 97 rublos dada la demanda, llegan a pagarlos a 90 (los que mas) y 83 los que menos. Ya pondre foto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

Algunas empresas europeas que importan gas de la Federación Rusa han aceptado el esquema de pago propuesto por Rusia, pero no hablan de ello públicamente. El viernes 29 de abril, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjarto, hizo tal declaración en una conferencia de prensa.



“Le pediría que no difunda información falsa de que supuestamente existe una posición común de la Unión Europea, de la que los húngaros eludimos. <…> Es natural para nosotros que paguemos por el gas natural de tal manera que fluya”, dijo Szijjártó.

Según él, algunas empresas europeas que importan gas natural siguen el procedimiento de pago establecido por la Federación Rusa.

“Para que podamos comprar gas natural en el futuro, necesitamos abrir dos cuentas en Gazprombank, que no está bajo sanciones <…>, una en euros o dólares y otra en rublos. Y lo haremos, como otros, quisiera recalcar, como otros, o sea, no es cierto que otros se hayan negado a esto, simplemente no hablan de eso tan honestamente por varias razones”, concluyó el diplomático.


El día anterior, Szijjártó dijo que Hungría usaría el esquema de pago introducido por Rusia para el petróleo y el gas rusos. Según él, el país no cuenta con fuentes alternativas de energía que le permitan dejar de importar de Rusia en los próximos años.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> El seguro te lo da la central de visados. Mi coste: 278 eur AirSerbia + 38 eur noche en Belgrado + 30 eur autobus Petersburgo Tallin + 55 eur hotel Tallinn + 158 eur Ryanair a Barcelona = 559 eur. Es molesto por tiempo, pero no inasequible. Todo ello con maleta de 20kg



No, no digo que sea inasequible, digo que merece la pena si te vas a ir una o dos semanas, para un viaje más corto de una semana o menos(que dependiendo del tema curro, es lo que puedo ahora mismo), a mi no me merece la pena hacer todo eso para estar 5 días en Moscu y volverme, por ejemplo

Yo quería hacer este verano el transiberiano, al ponerse las cosas como se han puesto, me decidí por otro destino, eso si me hubiera merecido, pero empecé a escuchar que no iban a dar visados y reservé lo otro por miedo a quedarme sin una y otra cosa


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El antiguo puesto de control 29 de las AFU está bajo el control total del LNR

El antiguo puesto de control 29 de las AFU es la cabeza de puente más importante para seguir liberando la república. Abre el camino al bloqueo de las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y también garantiza la seguridad de los asentamientos de primera línea de Donetsk, Golubivske y Kirovsk.

El frente sigue avanzando y los combatientes ucranianos abandonan sus posiciones y dejan muchos tipos de armas, tanto nacionales como extranjeras.

"Nuestra gente, nuestros hijos están muriendo, ¡definitivamente los protegeremos y defenderemos! ¡No permitiremos que el nazismo haga todo esto aquí! Tenemos que salir de este bloqueo y empezar a vivir en paz", dijo un militar del LNR.

La liberación de la región de Luhansk continúa.

t.me/Soldierline/4963

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania a las 117.00 horas del 29 de abril de 2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:*



Pues a mi me ha dicho Andreij Martyanov ( es si que que sabe de guerra y armas),
que el Cassad (Boris Rozhin) es un hábil comunicador, si, pero no experto militar.
Y creo que tiene razón, aunque en estas vainas los celos...


----------



## coscorron (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Gobierno rebaja del 7% al 4,3% el crecimiento del PIB en 2022
> 
> 
> Frenazo de la economía. El Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha presentado este viernes el cuadro macroeconómico que enviará a Bruselas anexo al Plan de Estabilidad de 2022-2025, documento en el que se ha visto obligado a rebajar el dato de crecimiento del PIB hasta el 4,3% para 2022. Se trata de una...
> ...



Pues con un 0,3 % de crecimiento en el primer trimestre se ve bastante pero que bastante díficil ...


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Cuando ese dice eso, es que están cayendo como moscas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El objetivo de esta guerra (dicho por la OTAN y por los informes filtrados de la corporación RAND) es la destrucción económica de Rusia, su desnuclearización y su desmembramiento en diez países distintos.
> 
> La OTAN no va a pactar jamás una paz, la OTAN va a seguir escalando y escalando hasta el punto de no retorno. Esto es como el juego de la gallina: A ver quien es el primero que se rinde sin tirar nukes... Es un rollo de tipo ¡Estoy muy loco! ¡Si no aceptas lo que quiero, tiro las nukes y me da igual que tú me devuelvas el golpe!
> 
> ...



los comehamburguesas no saben que los bunkeres estan desfasados ni aqui ni en rusia ni en ningun lado sobrevivirán, la supervivencia es cercana a 0 (Me refiero a los nukes actuales que no son como las de la II guerra)


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _CONFIRMADO: Un veterano de la marina estadounidense muere luchando junto a los ucranianos en medio de la invasión rusa, confirma Fox News Digital. Willy Joseph Cancel deja una esposa y un hijo de 7 meses. Su viuda lo calificó de héroe._




no es forero aunque lo parezca, cató chortina


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En el fondo la invasión polaca del oeste de Ucrania no hace otra cosa que legitimar la invasión rusa del este de Ucrania. Ya solo les queda reunirse en Kiev para pactar la paz.



Efectivamente.
Pero deben darse varios supuestos habilitantes:
a.- Los rusos deben haber llegado al Dniepper (más que nada, por un asunto de opinión pública occidental, "Hay que detener a Putin ahora, o si pasa el rio, se embala y en nada llega a Varsovia y Berlín.....")
b.- Debe ser Ucrania quien pida la intervención militar internacional, con propósitos "pacíficos y defensivos" (si no, o sería una invasión, o sería una entrada en guerra ofensiva de una "alianza defensiva")
c.- Los halcones belicistas otánicos desplazados sobre el terreno (y los mandos ucranianos vinculados), en previsión de la planificación ofensiva, deben ser neutralizados. Hay demasiados "juguetes de guerra" en el teatro como para que alguien se ponga nervioso.

Si se dan de forma simultanea los tres supuestos, un teatro de operaciones favorable para las opiniones públicas (de uno y otro lado), un consenso político interno ucraniano para aceptar el mal menor, y un control-neutralización de los agentes más belicistas-desestabilizantes del lado ucra-otánico (la disciplina del ejército ruso la presupongo....), esa intervención polaca en el oeste de Ucrania, con su correspondiente alto al fuego, podría tener lugar.
Si no, aun correrá mucha sangre. 
Demasiada. 
Y el riesgo de escalada seguirá. No olvidemos que aunque se esté haciendo una guerra, NO se ha declarado una guerra. 
Hay diferencias, y no es solo cuestión de terminología.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucrania está tratando de restaurar un puente cerca del pueblo de Zatoka en la región de Odessa, destruido anteriormente por ataques con cohetes. Esta instalación tiene una gran importancia estratégica: a través de ella, se llevan a cabo entregas intensivas de armas a Ucrania desde Rumania y otros países europeos.
> 
> Esto explica el deseo de Kiev de devolver la funcionalidad del puente lo antes posible. Rumanía y Moldavia, desde donde llegaron los equipos de reparación el día anterior, brindan asistencia en el trabajo de restauración.
> 
> ...



Si realmente están mandando Reapers, la guerra total es cuestión de un par de semanas. Los reapers son guiados desde centros de control americanos. Los Ucranianos no tiene ese tipo de instalaciones. Sería un ataque directo de Estados Unidos a Rusia.

Ya os he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo que se busca una escalada total: Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que no va a permitir que Rusia y China la sobrepasen militar y económicamente: Antes que permitir eso mueren matando: Es la doctrina anglosajona de la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto también lo he visto en diferentes reportes y pinta muy mal para los defensores. Desconozco la fuerza que pueden tener reunida, pero el paso de escape es de unos 20-30 metros de ancho a lo sumo por 200 metros con todo el frente abierto. Yo optaría por la rendición antes de retirarme por esa franja suicida.



¿No iban a reconquistar Kherson?....el soplagaitas ese de Youtube, el tal Gago decía en su último video que veía muy probable una ofensiva ucraniana exitosa en ese frente.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Abr 2022)

Un pequeño resumen sobre el origen de transnistria:


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucrania está tratando de restaurar un puente cerca del pueblo de Zatoka en la región de Odessa, destruido anteriormente por ataques con cohetes. Esta instalación tiene una gran importancia estratégica: a través de ella, se llevan a cabo entregas intensivas de armas a Ucrania desde Rumania y otros países europeos.
> 
> Esto explica el deseo de Kiev de devolver la funcionalidad del puente lo antes posible. Rumanía y Moldavia, desde donde llegaron los equipos de reparación el día anterior, brindan asistencia en el trabajo de restauración.
> 
> ...



Cachislamar.
Mira que le tienen manía los ucranianos a sus propios puentes, que no han parado de derribarlos a ritmo incluso de decenas al día.
Pero claro, este puente, como han sido los rusos, pues no. 
Rusofobia _power_. 
Los puentes ucranianos solo los derribamos los ucranianos.
Lo reconstruimos y parcheamos, y ya luego, lo dinamitamos nosotros.
Que se han pensado los rusos.


----------



## Aurkitu (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> recordando para los nuevos que vengan a informarse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo pasteleo que hubo en aquel momento con los _socios_...Rusia tendrían que haber entrado a fuego después de esto. Los nacionalistas ucranianos -mentirosos sin escrúpulos para lograr su macabro fin- han hecho una limpieza profunda de voces críticas en estos ocho años de_ carta libre_...sólo espero que esta vez los saquen a ellos, a patadas, de Odessa. Asco de estado.


----------



## coscorron (29 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El 48% de la generación eléctrica de alemania es de gas de origen ruso, no tienen plantas regasificadora porque todo les llega por gaseoductos. El 48% del gas que consume España es argelino, el resto de "otros sitios", pero el porcentaje de electricidad que genera España con gas ronda el 15%. En este sentido España no está tan mal como el resto de Europa. De hecho deberíamos apostar por dejar de depender del gas para generar electricidad y que sean otros los que se maten y paguen a precio de pedo de dinosaurio el gas.



Pués mínimo necesitamos unos cinco años desde que se decida hacer eso si es que alguna vez lo deciden porque ahora mismo lo que estan haciendo es apagar nucleares y térmicas que son las que sirven para proporcionar la energía de base ... O sea que no vamos hacía donde tu dices sino al reves a depender más del gas como fuente estable o de respaldo... Eso si, y gracias a Antonio ahora ya y para siempre con un gas cada más caro.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esa información llegó hasta aca se supone que los rusos saben donde esta ubicado el cuartel. Es ahí donde deben caer con todo los pepinos



Si no lo tumban, sabiendo su ubicación, querrá decir que, de momento 
les es mas provechoso recoger la captación de información. Digo.


----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

En Francia, los habitantes siguen protestando contra el aumento de los precios del combustible.

Los agricultores vierten estiércol frente a los edificios del gobierno mientras protestan contra el aumento de los precios de las materias primas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45919


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si realmente están mandando Reapers, la guerra total es cuestión de un par de semanas. Los reapers son guiados desde centros de control americanos. Los Ucranianos no tiene ese tipo de instalaciones. Sería un ataque directo de Estados Unidos a Rusia.
> 
> Ya os he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo que se busca una escalada total: Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que no va a permitir que Rusia y China la sobrepasen militar y económicamente: Antes que permitir eso mueren matando: Es la doctrina anglosajona de la guerra.



He leído que los pilotos que los manejan son de la fuerza aérea australiana desde UK.


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Bah, el caravieja de Juango Prego, sacando las cosas de contexto, para variar. Cómo se nota que les pagan para soltar esa puxarra.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)

Esto se va pareciendo a una guerra. Era hora.


----------



## crocodile (29 Abr 2022)

Prensa rusa pidiendo más contundencia a Putiniano.

Los pueblos fronterizos de la región de Belgorod se están convirtiendo, si no en avances, al menos en asentamientos en los que se pueden colocar carteles: Camaradas, durante los bombardeos, este lado de la calle es el más peligroso.

La lógica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es simple, necesitan por todos los medios alejar a nuestras tropas del ataque a Slavyansk.

En este caso, todavía sugeriría que es necesario atacar no los centros de toma de decisiones (más aún, el mismo palacio presidencial o el edificio de la Verkhovna Rada ya no tienen ninguna funcionalidad y son solo una fachada), sino en puentes y pasos elevados a través del Dnieper, para detener o al menos reducir al máximo el suministro de armas y refuerzos occidentales a la Margen Izquierda de Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Amarynth en el Saker:

"Hasta ahora el Ejército ruso ha utilizado para su operación militar especial en Ucrania:
12% de sus soldados (el total incluye a los reclutas entrenados)
10% de sus aviones de combate.
7% de sus tanques.
5% de sus misiles,
4% de su artillería,
Y sigue avanzando a diario".


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

*Pesadilla de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: los ucranianos se precipitan de los ataques rusos como liebres, arrojando equipos y armas
*
Cuando el ejército ruso irrumpió, una lluvia de ataques cayó sobre las posiciones enemigas en el distrito Limansky de la RPD.

A menudo, como en estos videos, los sobrevivientes de ataques precisos, los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania corren por los campos horrorizados, tratando de escapar. En las posiciones, nuestros combatientes recogen armas y equipos abandonados.

Huelgas anteriores #1 , #2 , #3 , #4 , #5 

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/25963


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

He leído, por interpuestos, que Rusia tiene unos 100.000 Calibres y unos 64.000 Iskander.
¿Alguien está al tanto de la cuestión?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> He leído que los pilotos que los manejan son de la fuerza aérea australiana desde UK.



Me recuerda a los sicarios cuando iban a matar a una victima, el arma es de fulanito y van en una moto que no es suya ni del propietario del arma sino de un tercero pero nunca pertenece todo al propietario o del que le ha pagado al mercenario. Una forma de esconder quien ha tirado la piedra. No son hijos de puta ni nada estos anglovcabrones.
Reaper (Yankie y pagado por los americanos) --> soldados aussies --> Operando desde ...UK


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

Resumen del día:

El presidente estadounidense tuiteó: "Más artillería, vehículos blindados, vehículos antitanque y antiaéreos, así como ayuda humanitaria como alimentos, agua, medicamentos, refugios y otras ayudas"
*"Tomar el Donbass no es suficiente, hay que desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania hasta el final"*. Estas son las palabras de Dmitry Rodionov, director del Centro de Investigación Geopolítica del Instituto de Desarrollo Innovador de Moscú, que colabora con el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Más de mil mercenarios de Wagner llamados a desplegarse en el frente ucraniano. El Financial Times revela: un millar de sirios y unos 200 rusos han sido retirados de Libia para redesplegarse en el frente ucraniano.
Kiev prepara la evacuación de civiles de Azovstal. Varios medios de comunicación ucranianos lo anuncian: por el momento no han surgido más detalles sobre la operación.
Borrell: "Mariupol es la Alepo de Europa". Así lo afirma la Alta Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores: "La ciudad ha sido arrasada, miles de civiles han muerto. Haremos todo lo posible para poner fin a esta guerra. Seguiremos ayudando a Ucrania.
Mattarella: "La guerra no tiene sentido, apoyamos la resistencia". En el instituto Bearzi de Udine, el Presidente de la República Italiana dijo: "En el momento en que se inicia la recuperación, ha intervenido una guerra sin sentido, provocada por la invasión rusa contra el pueblo ucraniano, al que hay que apoyar en su resistencia".
Alemania: "Listos para el embargo de petróleo". El portavoz del Ministerio alemán de Economía y Clima, Robert Habeck, declaró: *"Alemania no se opondría a un embargo de petróleo, pero cree que sería razonable que hubiera una alternativa".*
En Mariupol "600 heridos en el hospital Azovstal". Así lo ha revelado el alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana, Vadym Boychenko: *"Antes de que Azovstal fuera bombardeado", añadió, "el número de heridos era de 170, ahora hay más de 600".*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Abr 2022)

Básicamente,celebro su comentario.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen ridiculizando a Arestovych
> 
> La famosa frase del asesor del PO ucraniano sobre los fantásticos "2-3 días" se ha convertido ya en un meme incluso entre los ucranianos. No está claro de dónde salen estas cifras en la cabeza de Arestovich, y lo principal es que siempre son las mismas.
> 
> ...



Y de ahí salió la *famosa frase* que en *"3 días 404 se rinde"* y por eso *TODAS *las *PLAÑIDERAS *del *foro *y sus *medios *(*PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN*) lo *repiten constantemente*. Son *LOROS COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS ATLANTISTAS* y


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si realmente están mandando Reapers, la guerra total es cuestión de un par de semanas. Los reapers son guiados desde centros de control americanos. Los Ucranianos no tiene ese tipo de instalaciones. Sería un ataque directo de Estados Unidos a Rusia.
> 
> Ya os he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo que se busca una escalada total: Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que no va a permitir que Rusia y China la sobrepasen militar y económicamente: Antes que permitir eso mueren matando: Es la doctrina anglosajona de la guerra.



Sobre esto convendría saber cuán vulnerables son los drones de alto nivel a la guerra electrónica, a los sistemas antiaéreos entiendo que lo son. Y ojo porque los buenos son muy caros y no hay tantos. Este es el inventario.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

En el video se incumple una cosa de manual, de teorica de reclutas. Desconozco el entrenamiento ruso y sus manuales de instrucción, pero a nosotros nos machacaban con lo de avanzar de "*cubierta en cubierta o de abrigo en abrigo; carreras rápidas y cortas; siempre en binomios, uno corre, el otro cubre". *Joder, todavía me acuerdo y eso que no caí en fusileros, me tocó a morteros.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El periodista ucraniano Dmitriy Gordon: Si yo fuera las AFU, golpearía sin piedad a Transnistria.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/4907
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



La cara del "angelito y ser de luz ucropiteco"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si realmente están mandando Reapers, la guerra total es cuestión de un par de semanas. Los reapers son guiados desde centros de control americanos. Los Ucranianos no tiene ese tipo de instalaciones. Sería un ataque directo de Estados Unidos a Rusia.
> 
> Ya os he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo que se busca una escalada total: Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que no va a permitir que Rusia y China la sobrepasen militar y económicamente: Antes que permitir eso mueren matando: Es la doctrina anglosajona de la guerra.



Dudo que haya guerra total en 2 semanas, veamos.

Lo de los Reapers puede ser cierto ya que es de una fuente rusa bastante fiable. A ver esos si alguien encuentra algo más de esos Reapers y luego que los veamos en acción.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

Mata y remata:


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me recuerda a los sicarios cuando iban a matar a una victima, el arma es de fulanito y van en una moto que no es suya ni del propietario del arma sino de un tercero pero nunca pertenece todo al propietario o del que le ha pagado al mercenario. Una forma de esconder quien ha tirado la piedra. No son hijos de puta ni nada estos anglovcabrones.
> Reaper (Yankie y pagado por los americanos) --> soldados aussies --> Operando desde ...UK



Te digo que si empiezan a mandar Reapers, los rusos tiran un pepino en el mando de control de UK "si o si".


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

Destrucción de un avión de las AFU por una unidad de defensa aérea rusa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/45930

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sobre esto convendría saber cuán vulnerables son los drones de alto nivel a la guerra electrónica, a los sistemas antiaéreos entiendo que lo son. Y ojo porque los buenos son muy caros y no hay tantos. Este es el inventario.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042142



Cuando mayor el dron más parecido a los aviones tripulados, llevan más carga util pero en un espacio aereo como el ruso no duran nada. Los intentos de pasar con los drones de ataque Turcos han sido un fracaso. Estos son terribles contra un ejercito menor, o una guerrilla, porque no los derriban y pueden estar horas sobrevolando y atacando/vigilando.

Paradojicamente los pequeños medianos, o los del tipo misil crucero/drone , tienen muchas más posibilidades aunque por la carga no hacen daños graves. Pero contra depositos de combustible , hangares de superficie, aviones aparcados en las pistas etc... son cojonudos. Ver ataques huties el Arabia.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Abr 2022)

El agua del canal Severo-Krymskiy empieza a llegar a los agricultores

El primer productor agrícola de Crimea comienza a recibir agua del canal Severo-Krymsky para el riego. Se trata de un acontecimiento importante no sólo para el norte de Crimea, ya que la red de canales atraviesa toda la península. El jefe de la República de Crimea, Sergei Aksenov, señala.

Este año, los agricultores de Crimea recibirán agua del Canal de Crimea del Norte de forma gratuita.

t.me/Soldierline/4964


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> La guerra contra la impresora a la larga la perderian los rusos, si los polacos y rumanos ponen sus botas oficialmente en Ucrania, hay que darles sin piedad, la guerra no tiene nada de ver con un combate en un cuadrilatero, con reglas y jueces, la parte debil del conflicto son los rusos y los ucranianos solo son las marionetas y los daños colaterales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041514



Nuevo ha llegado al hilo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> He leído, por interpuestos, que Rusia tiene unos 100.000 Calibres y unos 64.000 Iskander.
> ¿Alguien está al tanto de la cuestión?



Con permiso, aunque solo fueran la mitad hay que ver que los rusos no tienen problemas con el abastecimiento de chips de alta velocidad de procesado.

Más que nada por que en EEUU se ha comentado que solo podrán fabricar misiles Stinger durante un tiempo limitado.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El adiós de Slavianka (en ruso Прощание славянки - Proschanie Slavianki) es una marcha patriótica rusa escrita por el compositor Vasili Agapkin en honor a las mujeres búlgaras cuyos maridos partieron al frente en la Primera Guerra de los Balcanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergúenza debería de darles a los búlgaros el comportamiento que están teniendo ahora...


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Las cosas se están poniendo tan mal en EEUU (Y Europa) 
que hasta Solzhenitsyn ya no es intocable, porque era ruso...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La cara del "angelito y ser de luz ucropiteco"



Lex Luthor de barato.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te digo que si empiezan a mandar Reapers, los rusos tiran un pepino en el mando de control de UK "si o si".



ignoro cómo reaccionará el Monje.... me da que este lo que hara es tirar el dron (que vale un paston y no se que dolera más que te destruya el dron que no es un dron cualquiera o que les meta un misilazo hacia ese zulo en Uk), no me hagas caso a saber que cono piensa el Putin....


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

Un batallón de unas 1.000 personas cae en un bolsillo cerca de Oksil (área de Izyum), están rodeados por tres lados y detrás está el río Oksil. La artillería rusa los ataca.


Intentaron un gran avance pero tienen muchos 200 y no pueden evacuarlos.




Las fuerzas ucranianas volaron el puente ferroviario a través de Seversky Donets, tratando de frenar la ofensiva rusa en Slavyansk.
El puente en el camino de Liman a Slavyansk entre Raygorodka y Brusino.


Los primeros civiles que, por su cuenta y riesgo, escaparon de Azovstal tras escuchar por radio que hay un pasillo.
Según ellos, todavía hay 71 civiles allí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

"...En 2013, el Comando de Operaciones Especiales de la Fuerza Aérea (AFSOC, por sus siglas en inglés) buscó la capacidad de empacar un MQ-9 en menos de ocho horas, volarlo a cualquier parte del mundo a bordo de un C-17 Globemaster III y luego tenerlo listo para volar. otras ocho horas para apoyar equipos de operaciones especiales en lugares sin infraestructura. Los drones MQ-1 y MQ-9 deben volar a bordo de aviones de carga para viajar largas distancias, ya que carecen de la tecnología de reabastecimiento de combustible o la velocidad para viajar por sí mismos; el C-17 es lo suficientemente grande como para transportar la aeronave y los sistemas de apoyo y puede aterrizar en pistas cortas. Los pilotos que viajen con el Reaper utilizarán la estación de control en tierra para despegar y aterrizar la aeronave, mientras que la mayor parte del vuelo estará a cargo de pilotos con base en EE. UU.....


En 2015, un número récord (20) de drones de la Fuerza Aérea se estrelló. Trabajando con ingenieros de General Atomics, los investigadores identificaron tres partes del generador de arranque que eran susceptibles a fallas, pero no pudieron determinar por qué estaban fallando. El coronel William S. Leister informó a los funcionarios del Pentágono que investigadores de la Fuerza Aérea, General Atomics y Skurka habían investigado el problema durante más de un año. El equipo, dijo, había identificado "numerosos problemas de calidad de fabricación" pero no había podido determinar la causa exacta de las fallas. [69]

El 2 de octubre de 2017, el Comando Central de EE . UU. declaró que los sistemas de defensa aérea Houthi habían derribado un MQ-9 sobre Sanaa , en el oeste de Yemen, el día anterior. El avión despegó del aeropuerto de Chabelley en Djibouti y estaba armado. [70] [71] [72]

El 18 de septiembre de 2018, la Fuerza Aérea anunció que un MQ-9 armado con un misil aire-aire derribó con éxito un dron objetivo más pequeño en noviembre de 2017. El dron fue operado por el ala 432. [73] Si bien la destrucción de un dron objetivo es un ejercicio de rutina de la fuerza aérea, este evento fue la primera instancia en la que un Reaper destruyó un objetivo aéreo pequeño que maniobraba.

El 6 de junio de 2019, los huzíes derribaron un MQ-9 Reaper estadounidense sobre Yemen. Según el Comando Central de Estados Unidos , fue derribado por un misil tierra-aire SA-6 que fue habilitado con ayuda iraní. [74] El 21 de agosto de 2019, los hutíes derribaron otro MQ-9 desarmado sobre Dhamar, Yemen, [75] con un misil Fater-1 fabricado en Yemini, un SA-6 mejorado. [76]

El 23 de noviembre de 2019, un MQ-9 Reaper estadounidense fue derribado por un sistema Pantsir operado por el Ejército Nacional Libio o el Grupo Wagner sobre Trípoli , Libia . Según el periodista David Cenciotti, el dron se perdió tras ser bloqueado por las milicias Wagner rusas que trabajaban en apoyo del Ejército Nacional Libio . [77]

El 3 de enero de 2020, un ataque con misiles MQ-9 de EE. UU. en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Bagdad mató a Qasem Soleimani , comandante de la Fuerza Quds iraní , y a Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis , comandante adjunto de las Fuerzas de Movilización Popular Iraquíes . [78]

El 18 de agosto de 2020, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. anunció que dos MQ-9 Reapers de EE. UU. se habían estrellado en una colisión en el aire sobre Siria . [79] [80] Sin embargo, las afirmaciones de los medios locales decían que al menos un dron podría haber sido derribado por los combatientes rebeldes de la oposición siria o las fuerzas turcas . [81] [82]

En abril de 2021, los ejércitos de EE. UU. y Polonia acordaron un plan negociado durante mucho tiempo para aumentar la presencia estadounidense en Polonia con 2 unidades de MQ-9 Reapers desplegadas por la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU..............."


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>




Me imagino la caritatura de Borrell y Ursulina von Komisionen tal que así...


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

Hay cosas curiosas en el presupuesto de Defensa americano para 2023

-Dan de baja 33 de los 186 F-22, son caros de operar y de modernizar.
-reducen los F-35 a recibir de 48 a 33.
- Piden 24 F-15EX
-Quieren dar de baja ya 15 de los 31 Sentry (AWACS).Los sustituirán por E-7 pero no están pedidos.
-también quieren deshacerse de todos los E-8, y es el único avión de gestión del campo de batalla que operan. Lo curioso es que estos días hay E-8 volando en Polonia y Rumanía.
-dan de baja 21 A-10, sin sustituto programado, es una flota todavía de 260 pero a reducir mucho en un futuro próximo.
-Dan de baja 20 cisternas viejos y entran 15 KC-46.
-Quieren deshacerse de los MQ-9 pero pásarslos a contratas privadas y a la CIA. Ojo a esto que es interesante, la USAF no los quiere y quizá podría sacrificarlos en Ucrania o bien usarlos bajo cobertura de terceros ("no son míos, son de una Blackwater")

Es llamativo que las bajas sean consistentemente más elevadas que las altas de nuevo materia. Quizá los costes de modernizaciones, maniobras, operaciones y a saber qué otras cosas sean elevados, porque un presupuesto de casi 200MM se traduce en poco material nuevo entrando en el inventario y en un balance neto negativo.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las AFU volando todo en su retirada
> 
> Y estas son las consecuencias del bombardeo del puente ferroviario a Liman desde Sloviansk entre Raigorodok y Brusino.
> 
> ...



Claro, es que los dos puentes están al lado uno del otro, se puede ver bien en google maps en 3D.
Los ucras han retrocedido hasta Sloviansk.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Y Borrell, ya no habla ???
> 
> Anda mu callao



Como Macron...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "...En 2013, el Comando de Operaciones Especiales de la Fuerza Aérea (AFSOC, por sus siglas en inglés) buscó la capacidad de empacar un MQ-9 en menos de ocho horas, volarlo a cualquier parte del mundo a bordo de un C-17 Globemaster III y luego tenerlo listo para volar. otras ocho horas para apoyar equipos de operaciones especiales en lugares sin infraestructura. Los drones MQ-1 y MQ-9 deben volar a bordo de aviones de carga para viajar largas distancias, ya que carecen de la tecnología de reabastecimiento de combustible o la velocidad para viajar por sí mismos; el C-17 es lo suficientemente grande como para transportar la aeronave y los sistemas de apoyo y puede aterrizar en pistas cortas. Los pilotos que viajen con el Reaper utilizarán la estación de control en tierra para despegar y aterrizar la aeronave, mientras que la mayor parte del vuelo estará a cargo de pilotos con base en EE. UU.....
> 
> 
> En 2015, un número récord (20) de drones de la Fuerza Aérea se estrelló. Trabajando con ingenieros de General Atomics, los investigadores identificaron tres partes del generador de arranque que eran susceptibles a fallas, pero no pudieron determinar por qué estaban fallando. El coronel William S. Leister informó a los funcionarios del Pentágono que investigadores de la Fuerza Aérea, General Atomics y Skurka habían investigado el problema durante más de un año. El equipo, dijo, había identificado "numerosos problemas de calidad de fabricación" pero no había podido determinar la causa exacta de las fallas. [69]
> ...



Si el problema no es que sean una mierda, el problema es que lo están dirigiendo "pilotos" de la OTAN directamente.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)

El presidente de Rusia*, *Vladímir Putin*, *ha confirmado* su asistencia a la cumbre del G20 *de finales de este año en Bali en una conversación con el presidente de Indonesia, Joko Widodo.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Por cada derrota de Ucrania, EEUU redobla su apuesta:

Jack Detsch @JackDetsch - 19:25 UTC - Apr 28, 2022
* DATOS: Total acumulado de la ayuda militar de Estados Unidos a Ucrania desde la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero.*
_* 25 de febrero: 350 millones de dólares
12 de marzo: 550 millones de dólares
16 de marzo: 1.350 millones de dólares
1 de abril: 1.650 millones de dólares
5 de abril: 1.750 millones de dólares
13 de abril: 2.550 millones de dólares
21 de abril: 3.350 millones de dólares
24 de abril: 3.670 millones de dólares*_
* 28 de abril: 14.670 millones de dólares (si lo aprueba el Congreso)*


La mayor parte de de eso irán a parar al MIC USAno para suministrar armas para las que Ucrania
tiene poco uso o que nunca llegarán al frente. El resto será robado por los oligarcas ucranianos.

¡¡Estos si que son buenos apostadores...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Abr 2022)

GrozaS vs Reaper









Гроза-С — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org





*Descripción *
Basado en el chasis de un coche. Se propone utilizar un minibús de dos ejes con las características de movilidad requeridas, en el que se encuentra todo el equipo necesario. Las instalaciones de control y procesamiento de señales se encuentran dentro de la cabina. Fuera del cuerpo de la máquina portadora, hay varios dispositivos de soporte, incluidos dos mástiles telescópicos, con la ayuda de los cuales se propone elevar las antenas a la altura de trabajo. Se colocan dos unidades de antena principales en los mástiles del vehículo de transporte. En la parte central del techo hay una antena colocada bajo un carenado hemisférico. Está conectado al módulo de inteligencia electrónica y se encarga de detectar las señales de radio. Junto con el transmisor de interferencia, se utiliza un segundo dispositivo de antena, que incluye una carcasa en forma de caja y una antena. Este dispositivo puede ser guiado en azimut.[1] .

Las principales ventajas del sistema, según los expertos bielorrusos, son: detección de la aparición de UAV dentro del área de cobertura de la estación y seguimiento de su movimiento, determinación de la dirección hacia el UAV y el punto de control terrestre (GCP), detección y supresión de canales de control de UAV desde el punto de control en tierra y canales de transmisión de datos desde drones hasta el punto de control en tierra, supresión efectiva de la navegación de drones, desvío de una ruta determinada o aterrizaje forzoso de emergencia, despliegue corto y tiempo de plegado de la estación [2 ] .

*TTX *
Según el fabricante [2] :


OpcionesSignificadoRango de frecuencia explorado100 - 6000 MHzRango de frecuencia suprimida100 - 6000 MHzRango de reconocimiento de radio de señales UAV (transmisión de datos desde UAV)hasta 50 kmRango de reconocimiento de radio del transmisor en el lanzador terrestre (canal de control)hasta 10 kilómetrosRango de supresión de radio del transmisor en el UAV (recepción de señales de control)hasta 30 kmRango de supresión de radio del receptor del lanzador terrestre (canal de datos y telemetría)hasta 10 kilómetrosRango de supresión de radio del receptor de navegación en el UAVhasta 40 kmRango de configuración de interferencia engañosa para el receptor de navegación en el UAVhasta 40 kmTiempo de implementación10 minutosFuente de alimentación220V±10%, 50HzTripulación4 personas
*Modificación *
Como informó Gosvoenprom en octubre de 2020 , basándose en la experiencia de operar la estación en diversas condiciones climáticas y los deseos de los usuarios de versiones anteriores, los especialistas de JSC KB Radar realizaron mejoras en el diseño y el software de la estación. Como resultado de las mejoras, se ha aumentado el grado de automatización del trabajo, se ha reducido significativamente el tiempo de despliegue y se ha reducido significativamente el número de operaciones realizadas por la tripulación para llevarla de la posición de viaje a la de combate. También se ha incrementado la resistencia del complejo a climas extremadamente cálidos. El compartimiento del operador se ha rediseñado significativamente, se ha mejorado su ergonomía. La versión modificada de la estación fue muy apreciada por clientes extranjeros y pronto fue exportada [3]



*Uso en combate*
guerra civil siria
En mayo de 2018 , apareció información según la cual las fuerzas gubernamentales de Bashar al-Assad son propietarias del Groza bielorruso y ya lo han utilizado contra vehículos aéreos no tripulados estadounidenses, destruyendo sistemas de comunicación e inutilizando aviones EW Lockheed EC-130H Compass Call [9] . El 18 de agosto de 2020 , según el Pentágono , dos drones de ataque y reconocimiento MQ-9 Reaper ("Reaper") se perdieron simultáneamente en el cielo sobre la parte occidental de la provincia de Idlib , volando en parejas en una misión de combate con AGM. -Misiles 114R9X a bordo. Presuntamente, los UAV fueron eliminados por los combatientes del ejército del gobierno, que utilizaron el sistema EW bielorruso para esto [10]


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mientras sus civiles reconvertidos en carne de cañón por obligación se dejan la vida en el campo de batalla, sus supuestos líderes se lo pasan de puta madre repartiendo camisetas con memes de internet y haciendo vídeos del tiktok
> 
> Tela



Está engordando Farlopensky...eso es que no le llega toda la coca que se tomaba antes...


----------



## arriondas (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Cuando ese dice eso, es que están cayendo como moscas.



Por mucho que la prensa y los "expertos" cacareen, lo que no se puede tapar, sale de un modo u otro. Aunque sea de forma velada.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)

El héroe...


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

Breve parte hoy con un resumen de ayer y hoy









Parte de guerra 29/04/2022


Mapa de las operaciones militares y la situación en los frentes en la noche del 29 de Abril AYER 28 Abril El ejército ruso llegó al río Seversky Donets cerca de Yampol. El avance es en la …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

De tanto chupar por JewTube al final ha obtenido su premio que es recibir paguita de los contribuyentes vía TV "privada".


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 29/04/2022





PD. Un fragmento de la libreta de un Natsik de Azov, donde hay una nota que dice que es necesario deshacerse de los "refuseniks" (aquellos que se niegan a luchar). Durante el asalto a Mariupol, se encontraron repetidamente soldados baleados por los nazis, que querían rendirse o escapar, mezclándose con la población civil.


*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 29/04/2022*

1. Mariúpol.
La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Azovstal está completamente bloqueada y es objeto de constantes ataques. Incapaz de escapar, las existencias se están agotando. Una parte significativa de las fuerzas de las fuerzas aliadas de cerca de Mariupol fue transferida a las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporozhye.

2. Zaporozhye.
En la línea Vasilievka-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. La lucha continúa en los accesos cercanos a Gulyai-Pole y los asentamientos al este.

3. Nikolaev.
El enemigo fue empujado hacia atrás en dirección al mismo Nikolaev, habiendo sufrido grandes pérdidas. Los intentos de contraataque terminaron sin éxito. También se han detenido los intentos de activar las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las direcciones de Kryvyi Rih y Nikopol.

4. Odesa.
La ciudad se está preparando para un posible inicio de hostilidades en caso de un avance de las tropas rusas cerca de Nikolaev. También hay indicios de un aumento de la agrupación de la OTAN en Rumania, que puede ingresar al territorio de Moldavia y la región de Odessa.

5. Ugledar.
El enemigo mantiene la línea del frente Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselovka.

6. Marina.
Los combates continúan en la zona del vertedero. Todavía no hay avances significativos en el pueblo. El ejército de la RPD controla alrededor del 35-40% del territorio de Maryinka.

7. Avdiivka.
No hay cambios en Avdiivka en sí. Al norte, cerca de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdeevka, en el área de Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutovka, se están produciendo combates. También hay batallas en el área de Troitsky.

8. LPR.
Peleas en la zona industrial de Rubizhne, donde los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se defendieron en los distritos del sur de la ciudad. Hay batallas por Orekhovo, al sur de Lisichansk, así como en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

9. Izyum.
En el área de Oskol, los restos de un grupo de combate libre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un número total de hasta 1000 personas cayeron en el entorno operativo. La lucha continúa en el área de Pashkov, al norte de la carretera Barvenkovo-Slavyansk. Continúan los combates en la zona de Yampol y Krasny Liman.

10. Járkov.
La lucha continúa por el pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya en las afueras del norte de Kharkov. El enemigo también está tratando de estar activo, confiando en el área fortificada de Zolochevsky, así como al este de Chuguev.

La transmisión de hostilidades en Ucrania continúa como de costumbre en Telegram: Сolonelcassad


----------



## Egam (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esto lo desconozco. Hay un usuario que se ha hecho hace poco el visado, y seguro que te puede responder.
> Yo soy residente permanente. Y mientras no me echen, no necesito visado



Desde UK por lo menos sigue siendo asi. Hace falta pasaporte e invitacion.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Abr 2022)

Vienen regulinchi de reservas ,10 días pasan rápido


----------



## Bartleby (29 Abr 2022)

Los de Rammstein, aunque no lo quieran, suelen acabar marcados por la polémica. Acaban de sacar un nuevo disco y ya hay polémica por su portada, el motivo es fácil de deducir en un mundo de ofendiditos programados por la propaganda. Me imagino que la portada estaría diseñada antes de febrero, estas cosas se suelen hacer con tiempo, pero agradezco que hayan seguido adelante con su plan. Estoy convencido, teniendo en cuenta el mundo en el que vivimos, que algunos les habrán aconsejado modificar un poco esa portada


----------



## intensito (29 Abr 2022)

A mí lo que me extraña es que Rusia no haga nada contra el suministro de armamento en las zonas fronterizas del Oeste de Ucrania. ¿Tiene capacidad ofensiva como para impedirlo?

Que yo recuerde, sólo me viene a la cabeza el bombardeo a finales de marzo a la base esa que estaba a 20 km de Lviv, pero nada más. ¿Se le ha acabado a Rusia la capacidad para continuar esos ataques?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay cosas curiosas en el presupuesto de Defensa americano para 2023
> 
> -Dan de baja 33 de los 186 F-22, son caros de operar y de modernizar.
> -reducen los F-35 a recibir de 48 a 33.
> ...



El problema del sistema armamentístico americano es la corrupción:

1) El gobierno tiene una necesidad de cierto tipo de armamento.
2) Se traslada la necesidad a un contratista privado.
3) El contratista alarga los plazos para pillar más dinero y fabrica con estándares de baja calidad para ahorrar costes.
4) Al contratista le interesa que el material bélico tenga una fecha de caducidad corta y un alto mantenimiento.
5) Mientras tanto van volando los maletines y las mordidas entre el ejército y los contratistas.

Resumiento: Se calcula que el mismo material bélico fabricado por el ejército chino cuesta entre 5 y 10 veces menos que el americano.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

FICCIÓN = REALIDAD 
Asalariado de RE.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por mucho que la prensa y los "expertos" cacareen, lo que no se puede tapar, sale de un modo u otro. Aunque sea de forma velada.



Pero hostia, este es un globalista de los fanáticos, y está reconociendo la derrota. La verdad debe de ser aún peor para ellos.

Tambien puede ser que sean lloros para justificar más dinero y armas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria
> ¡Noticias increíbles! ¡La Red Babushka y su esposo fueron evacuados por las tropas rusas esta semana! ¡Ellos estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria en Barnaul el próximo mes!
> 
> Deberián llevarlos a Moscu



En serio estan vivos? Cuanto me alegra saber que estan vivos! Se merece un lugar junto a los rusos el dia de la Victoria


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si realmente están mandando Reapers, la guerra total es cuestión de un par de semanas. Los reapers son guiados desde centros de control americanos. Los Ucranianos no tiene ese tipo de instalaciones. Sería un ataque directo de Estados Unidos a Rusia.
> 
> Ya os he dicho desde hace mucho tiempo que se busca una escalada total: Estados Unidos ya ha dicho que no va a permitir que Rusia y China la sobrepasen militar y económicamente: Antes que permitir eso mueren matando: Es la doctrina anglosajona de la guerra.



Contra esa doctrina anglosajona, los rusos tienen la suya propia:
_"Los rusos no comienzan las guerras, LAS TERMINAN"._


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Haciendo cola para repostar en Kiev.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)

*La Televisión Rusa habla de una Tercera Guerra Mundial:
"El escenario más probable es un ataque nuclear, es inevitable"*


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Argentium (29 Abr 2022)

Ucrania acusa a DJI de facilitar con su tecnología que las tropas rusas localicen y maten a pilotos ucranianos que están usando esos drones.
*DJI reconoce que su sistema de seguimiento de drones no está encriptado y cualquiera podría usarlo. *
29 abril, 2022 18:56


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

Continua la distribución de alimentos en las zonas liberadas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)

"O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*. 
Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.

Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable". 
Un analista propuso también en la *cadena pública* utilizar los misiles Sarmat, que tienen *capacidad nuclear*. 
"*Un misil Sarmat y listo*, no hay más islas británicas", dijo de una manera "muy seria" en sus declaraciones.


----------



## INE (29 Abr 2022)

No corráis tanto cabrones, que no os puedo seguir
el ritmo. 

Larga vida a Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

*Tropas ucranianas rodeadas cerca de Izyum*

Según el corresponsal militar Poddubny la unidad combinada de la 1ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son presionadas contra el embalse de Oskol. Alrededor de 1.000 combatientes fueron rodeados.

Ahora la artillería rusa los está triturando.


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El mercenario preguntó* cuándo le enviarían a casa* y si estaba a salvo. Nuestros militares aseguraron al cautivo que no corría peligro.



 

Este tiene que agradecer que están haciendo canje de prisioneros a lo loco y quizás vale por 3 o 5 rusos (o algún piloto)... porque de lo contrario le tocaría cortar leña en la Siberia por 20 años !!


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> He leído, por interpuestos, que Rusia tiene unos 100.000 Calibres y unos 64.000 Iskander.
> ¿Alguien está al tanto de la cuestión?











US defense official says Russia has launched 710 missiles against Ukraine and forces are now outside Kharkiv


US President Joe Biden announced a ban on Russian energy imports to the US as Ukraine's President urged the UK Parliament to strengthen sanctions against Moscow and vowed the country will "fight to the end." Follow here for live news. updates from on the ground in Ukraine.




edition.cnn.com





*No sé, pero la CNN decia el 9 de marzo (a las dos semanas de guerra) que había gastado 710 en 14 dias*









Putin's missiles 'could reach UK in an hour' if Nato enters Ukraine war against Russia


Moscow's warships and submarines are capable of launching Kalibr cruise missiles at UK cities and vital infrastructure from more than 1,000 miles from the east coast, an experts warn




inews.co.uk





Pero ahí dice que produjeron 120 en 2018 (desde 2006 son unos 2000 misiles en 16 años) por lo que se les deberían haber acabado.
*
SI realmente tienen 164.000 teniendo en cuenta que gastaron 50 misiles por dia las dos primeras semanas (el primer dia seguro que gastaron muchos). Tienen para casi 9 años


*


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Abr 2022)

Los rusos son mucho mejores que Putin, siempre han sido mucho mejores que sus gobernantes. Y sí, engañados están, porque sino obligarían a mucha más contundencia. De hecho las voces allí que proclaman esa necesidad, urgente, cada día son más.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

"Gazprom quería ganar dinero con nosotros".
Sólo por esta perla económica merece ser ingresada en un tonticomio. Me parece inaudito. Por lo que se ve ningún negocio se hace para ganar dinero. Es lo de *échame argo, payo*. 
Virgen santa la chusma que afloró de las catacumbas del Este.


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema del sistema armamentístico americano es la corrupción:
> 
> 1) El gobierno tiene una necesidad de cierto tipo de armamento.
> 2) Se traslada la necesidad a un contratista privado.
> ...



Esto es estructural en USA, sí. Recuerdo que la renovación de los eternos CH-53 de los marines (estuvo en Vietnam y en todas las guerras de Israel y de USA del último medio siglo ) tenía un coste astronómico por unidad. Y así es todo.

Otra particularidad de las FFAA americanas es que su capacidad de proyección es grande y consume muchos recursos. Tienen como 400 aviones cisterna y 300 transportes pesados. Porque se pasan la vida moviendo ingentes cantidades de material y de personal (=dietas, comida, sanidad militar...) y eso hace que su fuerza de combate no sea tan enorme como uno esperaría de semejantes presupuestos.

Y es que al final la corrupción se abre camino, si en España la tenemos repartida entre la contratación pública y sobre todo en el enchufismo, en USA se concentra en la Defensa porque es un chollo :

-representa la mitad del gasto federal que no son pensiones, Medicare y Medicaid o intereses
-hay preferencia nacional en las compras y toda la opacidad del mundo. Recordemos que la USAf sacó un concurso para cisternas, ganó Airbus y sin inmutarse lo anularon para dárselo a Boeing. En la USAF no gusta el KC-46.

-las puertas giratorias funcionan desde hace décadas y ya se da por hecho y no se considera corrupción

Una cosa que se suele desconocer es que Defensa y las agencias de inteligencia son inmensos clientes, con márgenes y condiciones secretos, de compañías como Microsoft, Oracle, Intel, etc. Es decir, ese presupuesto soporta también la carga de ser un subvencionador encubierto de la industria tecnológica del país .


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



* "... Permítanme insistir una vez más: si alguien pretende intervenir desde el exterior *
_*y crear una amenaza estratégica para Rusia que sea inaceptable para nosotros, 
debe saber que nuestros ataques de represalia serán rápidos como un rayo. 
Tenemos las herramientas necesarias, de las que nadie más puede presumir 
en este momento. No nos limitaremos a presumir; las utilizaremos si es necesario. *_
*Y quiero que todos sepan esto: hemos tomado todas las decisiones al respecto."*
Putin


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Rammstein, aunque no lo quieran, suelen acabar marcados por la polémica. Acaban de sacar un nuevo disco y ya hay polémica por su portada, el motivo es fácil de deducir en un mundo de ofendiditos programados por la propaganda. Me imagino que la portada estaría diseñada antes de febrero, estas cosas se suelen hacer con tiempo, pero agradezco que hayan seguido adelante con su plan. Estoy convencido, teniendo en cuenta el mundo en el que vivimos, que algunos les habrán aconsejado modificar un poco esa portada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Argentium (29 Abr 2022)

*Rusia avanza más rápido de lo esperado: la defensa de Kramatorsk y el Donbás ucraniano, en peligro*
*Salvo catástrofe, hablamos de una operación de meses y meses, costosísima en recursos y vidas humanas.*
29 abril, 2022 19:18

A pequeños pasos en vez de a saltos. Así está funcionando la ofensiva oriental de Rusia en el Donbás, al contrario de lo que vimos en marzo, cuando de tanto abarcar les fue imposible apretar más allá de las zonas fronterizas más afines. La nueva táctica es lenta, da pocos resultados, pero parece más segura. Consiste en luchar pueblo por pueblo, asegurar lo que se conquista, no perderse en mil frentes distintos y reagrupar después de cada avance para iniciar el siguiente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Abr 2022)

t.me/intelslava/27291

El equipo de un sistema de defensa antiaérea de Rusia destruye un avión militar Ucraniano.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Abr 2022)

El territorio del Lince


Y al principio de todo, Kosovo El Secretario General de la ONU está de viaje, hace un par de días por Rusia y ahora por Ucrania. Aparte de l...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es estructural en USA, sí. Recuerdo que la renovación de los eternos CH-53 de los marines (estuvo en Vietnam y en todas las guerras de Israel y de USA del último medio siglo ) tenía un coste astronómico por unidad. Y así es todo.
> 
> Otra particularidad de las FFAA americanas es que su capacidad de proyección es grande y consume muchos recursos. Tienen como 400 aviones cisterna y 300 transportes pesados. Porque se pasan la vida moviendo ingentes cantidades de material y de personal (=dietas, comida, sanidad militar...) y eso hace que su fuerza de combate no sea tan enorme como uno esperaría de semejantes presupuestos.
> 
> ...



Añado: El ejército americano es de facto la mayor empresa del mundo con casi tres millones y medio de empleados directos. Literalmente, la tercera parte de los americanos trabajan de forma directa o indirecta para el ejército. Estados Unidos es un país completamente militarizado que vive por y para la guerra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

Como dice Michael Hudson, las consecuencias económicas de esta guerra serán catastróficas
para muchos países y personas. Pero a los neocons que dirigen la guerra no les importa. 
Tienen un plan para beneficiarse de ella. Quieren seguir siendo la potencia unipolar del mundo.


----------



## Epicii (29 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con permiso, aunque solo fueran la mitad hay que ver que los rusos no tienen problemas con el abastecimiento de chips de alta velocidad de procesado.
> 
> Más que nada por que en EEUU se ha comentado que solo podrán fabricar misiles Stinger durante un tiempo limitado.



El 80% de la *producción* de semiconductores se ubica en Asia y especialmente en dos países: Taiwán y Corea del Sur.
Si a China se le ocurre invadir Taiwan, seria un torpedo en la zona de flotacion de la tecnologia occidental...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El 80% de la *producción* de semiconductores se ubica en Asia y especialmente en dos países: Taiwán y Corea del Sur.
> Si a China se le ocurre invadir Taiwan, seria un torpedo en la zona de flotacion de la tecnologia occidental...



Hace poco tiempo leí que si China invade Taiwan. Los americanos tienen la orden de destruir inmediatamente las factorías de TSMC.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

otro testimonio picará el orto a los de toma-hemoal de esta mierda de forillo


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Abr 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> "Gazprom quería ganar dinero con nosotros".
> Sólo por esta perla económica merece ser ingresada en un tonticomio. Me parece inaudito. Por lo que se ve ningún negocio se hace para ganar dinero. Es lo de *échame argo, payo*.
> Virgen santa la chusma que afloró de las catacumbas del Este.





Se supone que eso lo ha dicho la presidenta moldava, no? Pero no encuentro la cita exacta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Por lo que leí, hay un gran número de fuerzas ucranianas en riesgo de quedar completamente rodeadas en Olexandrivka. Su situación es mala y solo tienen comunicación con el resto de las AFU a través de un pequeño corredor a lo largo de la costa, si ese corredor sigue abierto no lo sé.
Se habla de hasta 1000 soldados ucranianos atrapados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como dice Michael Hudson, las consecuencias económicas de esta guerra serán catastróficas
> para muchos países y personas. Pero a los neocons que dirigen la guerra no les importa.
> Tienen un plan para beneficiarse de ella. Quieren seguir siendo la potencia unipolar del mundo.



Ya no son una potencia unipolar, por eso Rusia les hizo frente descaradamente…ahora están vendiendo un relato de su fracaso.

Desde la guerra de Siria todo cambió…


----------



## Botones Sacarino (29 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No se qué munición es esa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042051
> 
> ...




Aquí salen más vídeos similares, parece que usan el mismo tipo de proyectil:


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿No iban a reconquistar Kherson?....el soplagaitas ese de Youtube, el tal Gago decía en su último video que veía muy probable una ofensiva ucraniana exitosa en ese frente.



Antes le hago caso al análisis militar de ascensor que me pueda hacer la abuela del 5º sobre la guerra de Ucrania que a semejante vividor carente de dignidad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

COMPATIBLE CON LA ÉGIDA IMPERIAL. CÓMO EEUU FORMÓ UNA IZQUIERDA A SU MEDIDA. Misión Verdad.


Misión Verdad. Imagen: Dimitris Vetsikas / Pixabay 27 de abril 2022. Frances Stonor Saunders hizo una profunda investigación en la que desentraña los hilos de la CIA y EEUU en la formación de una i…




observatoriodetrabajadores.wordpress.com


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto también lo he visto en diferentes reportes y pinta muy mal para los defensores. Desconozco la fuerza que pueden tener reunida, pero el paso de escape es de unos 20-30 metros de ancho a lo sumo por 200 metros con todo el frente abierto. Yo optaría por la rendición antes de retirarme por esa franja suicida.



que los recojan en barco


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Tropas rusas avanzan hacia Slavyansk y Baranovka, - Portavoz del Pentágono

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están haciendo "avances graduales, desiguales y lentos hacia el sureste y suroeste de Izyum" y "continúan usando fuego de largo alcance", dijo CNN citando al oficial militar.

"Los vemos usando artillería y ataques aéreos antes de la acción terrestre...", agregó un alto funcionario de Defensa de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Aquí salen más vídeos similares, parece que usan el mismo tipo de proyectil:



A lo que hemos llegado  

Quien nos iba a decir hace 40 días, cuando los BT-2 eran el dios todopoderoso de la guerra que pasados esos 40 días íbamos a tener a los OTANicos del foro conformándose con el dron del aliexpress soltando petardos con metralla.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (29 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Rammstein, aunque no lo quieran, suelen acabar marcados por la polémica. Acaban de sacar un nuevo disco y ya hay polémica por su portada, el motivo es fácil de deducir en un mundo de ofendiditos programados por la propaganda. Me imagino que la portada estaría diseñada antes de febrero, estas cosas se suelen hacer con tiempo, pero agradezco que hayan seguido adelante con su plan. Estoy convencido, teniendo en cuenta el mundo en el que vivimos, que algunos les habrán aconsejado modificar un poco esa portada



Ni me va ni me viene Ramstein. Decir que la Z de la portada estaba hecha antes de febrero porque, claro, estas cosas se hacen con tiempo dice poco de ti.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza sobre Liman, destruyendo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y capturando equipamiento enemigo.

Durante el avance en la región de Kharkiv al Donbass, nuestras tropas liberaron una serie de asentamientos en el distrito de Limansky de la RPD. Aquí, el equipo capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está en todas partes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

⚡Antes y después: destrucción de vehículos ucranianos


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

*Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos demandaron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonen Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.*


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> En serio estan vivos? Cuanto me alegra saber que estan vivos! Se merece un lugar junto a los rusos el dia de la Victoria



Ojala, si es verdad y los sacan sera la hostia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Mercenario de Georgia que sirvió en las filas del Batallón Azov. El antes y el después.


----------



## magufone (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> A lo que hemos llegado
> 
> Quien nos iba a decir hace 40 días, cuando los BT-2 eran el dios todopoderoso de la guerra que pasados esos 40 días íbamos a tener a los OTANicos del foro conformándose con el dron del aliexpress soltando petardos con metralla.



Estos últimos dias estamos viendo tweets bochornosos...


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

_Sobre los oficiales de la OTAN escondidos junto a los nazis de Azov en la planta de acero...

Hasta ahora sólo rumores - pero si se echa un vistazo a lo que trataron de sacarlos - perder 8 helicopteros - lloriqueo internacional y la mendicidad en los niveles más altos - incluso blanquear Azov nazis como héroes - Yo diría que hay aún más altos rangos de la OTAN allí.

Ver este video.. 26-Abr-22 ret Col R Black, Jefe del Tribunal Penal del Ejército, US Marine Corp, Senador de Virginia. Habla de que 50 oficiales franceses de alto nivel de la OTAN en #AZOV MACRON se han vuelto locos el último mes o así llamando a Putin, Turquía, etc.

_


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos demandaron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonen Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.*




Todo indica que la van a liar parda.

Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos exigieron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonaran Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.





*#URGENTE El gobierno de la separatista republica de #Transnistria prohibe la salida del pais a todos los varones mayores de 18 años. Preocupacion en **#Moldavia*





Los terroristas preparando el terreno.

*
MOLDAVIA - Un ciudadano ucraniano que intentaba traer un arsenal real al país fue arrestado en el aeropuerto de la capital Chisinau. El vuelo llegaba de Estambul. #Moldavia **#Ucrania*


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno, para entender el ambiente que sobrevuela en la brigada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que opera cerca de Izyum.

“Nosotros, los militares de la 3.ª compañía mecanizada del 1.er batallón mecanizado de la 93.ª OMBR nos negamos a seguir sirviendo por las siguientes razones:

Sin evacuación de heridos
Falta de mando adecuado
Falta de equipo pesado
Falta de especialistas en armas antitanque
Grandes pérdidas de personal, 3 compañías mecánicas y 1 batallón mecánico (60 %)
Pérdida de efectividad de combate de la compañía.
Falta de rotación de personal

Nos negamos a cumplir órdenes que tienen como objetivo la destrucción de las tropas”.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (29 Abr 2022)

Observen este vídeo a vista de dron:

Según la descripción del mismo un MRLS tipo BM-27 Uragan armado con cohetería de 220 mm es alcanzado por un obús de artillería ucraniano. Lo que se ve en el vídeo es compatible con la descripción a tenor de las explosiones secundarias.


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Todo indica que la van a liar parda.
> 
> Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos exigieron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonaran Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.
> 
> ...



Si atacan allí , la guarnición rusa es pequeña. Pueden provocar que Rusia se deje de juegos y se ponga en modo serio.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Abr 2022)

MÁS PROPAGANDA, MÁS MENTIRAS, MÁS NAZIS HACIÉNDOSE LAS VÍCTIMAS, EL IMPERIO ANGLO Y SUS MERCENARIOS...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 19:00 horas del 29 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania


▪Los misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión alcanzaron 38 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante el día. Entre ellos: 20 baluartes de pelotón, 11 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, un depósito de combustible cerca del pueblo de VOLNOE POLE, una estación de radar en la región de PECHENEGI.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 22 instalaciones militares de Ucrania. Incluyendo: cinco baluartes de pelotón, 13 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y combustible en los asentamientos de SEVERODONETSK, CHERVONNOE y BELOGORIE.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles alcanzaron tres instalaciones militares ucranianas durante el día. Destruido: en el área ADAMOVKA, el lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1, así como el helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el sitio en el área CHUGUEV.

▪Unidades de artillería impactadas: cinco puestos de mando, 13 baluartes, 64 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como siete posiciones de artillería.
Como resultado de los golpes más de 200 nacionalistas y 32 unidades de vehículos blindados y vehículos para diversos fines fueron destruidos.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos sobre los asentamientos de ZAVODY, SEMENOVKA, RUBEZHNOE, CHERVONNY OSKOL, DRY KAMENKA y LYUBIMOVKA.

Durante el día, tres misiles ucranianos Tochka-U fueron derribados en el aire sobre Izyum, Novaya Dmitrovka, Sukhaya Kamenka, así como cohetes del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch cerca del asentamiento de TOPOLSKOE.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido: 142 aeronaves, 112 helicópteros, 640 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 279 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2646 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 305 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 1184 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como 2475 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Roedr (29 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*.
> Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.
> 
> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> ...




Coño, gran idea!. ¿Dónde hay que apretar?.


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Abr 2022)

_Se están revelando cosas interesantes.

El proyecto de ley de lend-lease (el suministro de armas a Ucrania) fue presentado al Congreso de los Estados Unidos el 19 de enero - más de un mes antes del inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania._


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> A lo que hemos llegado
> 
> Quien nos iba a decir hace 40 días, cuando los BT-2 eran el dios todopoderoso de la guerra que pasados esos 40 días íbamos a tener a los OTANicos del foro conformándose con el dron del aliexpress soltando petardos con metralla.



Bueno no está tan mal si pensamos que los putinianos nos decían hace más de un mes que la toma de Kiev era cuestión de horas y que los prorusos iban a recibir con flores a los desnazificadores.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tropas rusas avanzan hacia Slavyansk y Baranovka, - Portavoz del Pentágono
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están haciendo "avances graduales, desiguales y lentos hacia el sureste y suroeste de Izyum" y "continúan usando fuego de largo alcance", dijo CNN citando al oficial militar.
> 
> "Los vemos usando artillería y ataques aéreos antes de la acción terrestre...", agregó un alto funcionario de Defensa de Estados Unidos.



Le habrá salido una hernia neuronal de tanto pensar al alto calienta butacas este...


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*.
> Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.
> 
> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> ...



Pues si tuviesen dos dedos de frente pensarían que lo mejor para todos sería perder Ucrania, entre otras cosa porque no les pertenece.


----------



## xenofonte (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Resumen del día
> 
> [...]En Mariupol "600 heridos en el *hospital Azovstal*". Así lo ha revelado el alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana, Vadym Boychenko[...]






Tiene razón Borrel en que esto es como en Siria. Hay hospitales hasta en los subterráneos de un complejo metalúrgico.


----------



## SPQR (29 Abr 2022)

No pasa nada, es una finta con tanques que valen 1000 euros tripulados por reclutas novatos.









Ucrania ha acabado en 60 días con los carros de combate que produce Rusia en dos años


Altas bajas El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, por sus siglas en inglés), un laboratorio de ideas también con sede en Washington, centra el foco del problema al que se está enfr ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

me da que ya tienen una parte en servicio, es una forma de aviso para los tonticos de la otan....




__





Roscosmos planea desplegar 46 complejos de misiles estratégicos Sarmat: 690 ojivas nucleares


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## Impresionante (29 Abr 2022)

. Lavrov: Occidente no entiende nada sobre Rusia ni de su política exterior si cree que con sanciones harán que pida piedad


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> He leído, por interpuestos, que Rusia tiene unos 100.000 Calibres y unos 64.000 Iskander.
> ¿Alguien está al tanto de la cuestión?



Me parece una cifra muy exagerada. Por ejemplo, Reino Unido que ahora mismo tiene un presupuesto de defensa mayor que el de Rusia, tiene 250 tomahawk y Storm Shadow para lanzar desde avión entre 700-1000.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

De un comentario en mi blog:

"Supongo que tendrás razón pero no te fies de las posibles informaciones mas o menos oficiales españolas. En 2005 supuestamente no había en Afganistán, por parte española, más que un pequeño contingente para la reconstrucción provincial, PRT, en Qala-e-Now. La realidad es que había fuerzas de operaciones especiales que realizaban misiones encubiertas por la Provincia de Baghdis. Y los dos Cougar accidentados/abatidos en Farah, estaban fuera de la zona de responsabilidad española que era Baghdis y Herat. Transportaban a dos pelotones por vía aérea de los que nunca se nos dijo cual era su misión aunque la podemos intuir.
Los rusos han capturado rifles de francotirador, Barrett, cuya numeración se corresponde con pertenecientes al ejército del Aire. Y en todads las unidades españolas se esta procediendo a retirada de material, Camiones y vehículos ligeros entre otros, con objeto de llevarlos al frente. Esperemos que todo se reduzca a eso esta vez pero hay precedentes de escalada en la que entramos por la puerta de atrás, sin informar al Parlamento y lo que es peor, a la sociedad. "


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Abr 2022)

* Miles de personas de Transnistria empiezan abandonar la región.
* Rusia ataca Ucrania con submarinos por primera vez.
* Reino Unido mandará 8.000 soldados a países del Este.
* Putin asistirá a la Cumbre del G-20 en Bali.
* El PIB de EEUU se contrae un 1,4%.
* Ucrania dice que Rusia ha secuestrado 35 altos cargos de Jersón.
* El Ejercito Rumano se concentra en la frontera con Moldavia.
* China dice que la OTAN está arruinando Europa.
* El Ejercito de Ucrania lanza docenas de misiles contra Jerson.
* Aviones rusos sin identificar bordean la frontera de la OTAN.
* Polonia ha entregado otros 200 Tanques T-72 a Ucrania.
* La Guerra de baja intensidad esta siendo un éxito económico para
Rusia.


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Abr 2022)

_*✔*_Video de la 93.a Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "Cold Yar" 

El ejército ucraniano está desmoralizado y se queja de las grandes pérdidas y la fuga de mando.

t.me/Soldierline/4974


----------



## El-Mano (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno, 1974 y también con dos agujeros en un costado:









El hundimiento del Otvazhny


Datos de interés Ha regresado a la actualidad -a cuenta del hundimiento del crucero lanzamisiles Moskva- el caso de otro buque de la Armada ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los primeros civiles que, por su cuenta y riesgo, escaparon de Azovstal tras escuchar por radio que hay un pasillo.
> Según ellos, todavía hay 71 civiles allí.



El calvo ese no es un civil, resulta que es un nazi de Azov. Encontraron fotos suyas en VK

t.me/readovkanews/32398

Hasta ahora me parecía bien no arrasar la fábrica por si tenían rehenes, pero ahora he cambiado de opinión. 

Por mí que bombardeen la fábrica y se carguen a los nazis, sus putas y sus hijos de puta. ¿Vamos a tener más compasión por los cachorros de las fieras que la que ellos tienen con los niños de Donbass?

Ya se han acabado las oportunidades de rendirse.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El calvo ese no es un civil, resulta que es un nazi de Azov. Encontraron fotos suyas en VK
> 
> t.me/readovkanews/32398
> 
> ...



No me seas animal: Los niños no tienen culpa de la hijoputez de sus padres.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/676

Para los nanzis del florillo que tal mariupol? bien no? Los habitantes estan contentos los nazis no


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El calvo ese no es un civil, resulta que es un nazi de Azov. Encontraron fotos suyas en VK
> 
> t.me/readovkanews/32398
> 
> ...



la tia tambien es una ucronazi


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Abr 2022)

Espero que Rusia nos haga el favor de ganar la guerra a TODOS. Sí, también a los otánicos. 

¿Por qué? Porque incluso ellos tienen que admitir que si Rusia se sale con la suya, el ridículo de las élites progres occidentales, el desprestigio de la OTAN será tal, que no quedará más remedio que cambiar muchas cosas de forma urgente.

Incluso puede que una ola de conservadurismo nacionalista recorra Europa. Al constatar que todas las payasadas pacifistas progres, NUNCA HAN SERVIDO DE NADA. 

Aunque sea contra Rusia, lo normal es que Europa comience a armarse, a fomentar el patriotismo, los valores tradicionales y su política exterior se vuelva más beligerante. 

Eso o el suicidio. Porque en cuanto los rusos demuestren que somos un tigre de papel, todo el mundo nos va a tomar por el pito del sereno. 

Así que por más les duela a los zelenskímanos la realidad es que lo mejor para España, dentro de lo malo, es que Putin gane y la derrota arrastre a Perro Sánchez y todos sus equivalentes en Europa.


----------



## McRotor (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La desmilitarización continúa.
> 
> Otro trofeo de la Pandilla O - los valientes
> 
> ...




Osea que el amigo waly tiene sangre Española...


----------



## Arraki (29 Abr 2022)

ya


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la tia tambien es una ucronazi



Jroña, Jroña.


----------



## Guaguei (29 Abr 2022)

no queda aun claro quien la ha puesto y que intereses sigue, de lo poco bueno que tienen las guerras, como los niños y los borrachos, no mienten


----------



## Guaguei (29 Abr 2022)

no queda aun claro quien la ha puesto y que intereses sigue, de lo poco bueno que tienen las guerras, como los niños y los borrachos, no mienten


----------



## El_Suave (29 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*.
> Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.
> 
> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> ...



Esto los que mandan ya lo saben, los dueños del Imperio Británico no están en las Islas Británicas seguramente condenadas a desaparecer en esta guerra junto con la mayor parte de Europa. Tendrán sus refugios secretos en lugares como Australia, Nueva Zelanda, y otras islas del Pacífico Sur, así como en el cono sur de América, la Patagonia de Argentina o Chile.

Y no tienen aún refugios en Marte porque les ha pillado demasiado pronto, pero seguro están en ello.


----------



## frangelico (29 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y en la de Iraq del 91 doy fe que pasó lo mismo



Y hubo más muertos de lo que nos dijeron. Un conocido mío estuvo y hubo accidentes denigrantes en los permisos en Hurghada y a bordo e los barcos, pero más de lo que salió en prensa, les hicieron ingresos extra equivalentes a varias mensualidsdes y les aconsejaron callar .

Luego estaban aquellos siete del CNI que murieron y a saber qué más.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no queda aun claro quien la ha puesto y que intereses sigue, de lo poco bueno que tienen las guerras, como los niños y los borrachos, no mienten



Von de leyer es una persona de la OTAN y se rumorea que pertenece a la CIA. Su principal ayudante en el consejo europeo también es una persona de la OTAN (esta última información es pública). Borrell también es un atlantista y pertenece al organigrama de la OTAN.

La UE es básicamente el brazo político de la OTAN y por lo tanto de Estados Unidos en Europa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Esto los que mandan ya lo saben, los dueños del Imperio Británico no están en las Islas Británicas seguramente condenadas a desaparecer en esta guerra junto con la mayor parte de Europa. Tendrán sus refugios secretos en lugares como Australia, Nueva Zelanda, y otras islas del Pacífico Sur, así como en el cono sur de América, la Patagonia de Argentina o Chile.
> 
> Y no tienen aún refugios en Marte porque les ha pillado demasiado pronto, pero seguro están en ello.



Da igual, no se libraran tampoco ya lo he dicho mas atras, que estos se creen que los misilitos tienen la misma dinamica destructiva que los de hiroshima y nagasaki. Que sigan ahi, tu te crees que china o rusia no saben donde estan? Lol nadie ni siquiera rusia se librara de la destruccion mutua si se llega a eso.



El Mercader dijo:


> Von de leyer es una persona de la OTAN y se rumorea que pertenece a la CIA. Su principal ayudante en el consejo europeo también es una persona de la OTAN (esta última información es pública). Borrell también es un atlantista y pertenece al organigrama de la OTAN.
> 
> La UE es básicamente el brazo político de la OTAN y por lo tanto de Estados Unidos en Europa.



Y economico para la otan


----------



## amcxxl (29 Abr 2022)

¡En la unidad territorial autónoma de Gagauzia, sin embargo, tienen un punto de vista diferente! Los diputados de la Asamblea Popular aprobaron por unanimidad la ley "Sobre los símbolos de la victoria en el territorio de Gagauzia".

El 9 de mayo asistirá el 90 por ciento de los residentes de Gagauzia memoriales de la cinta de George, dijo un miembro del parlamento de la región autónoma.


Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa no permiten que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no solo duerman, sino que tampoco coman.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Owned


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

Los USAnos no saben que inventar incluso le ponen a un misil el nombre de Segador (Reaper); Catalunya tendría que pedir los derechos por la marca.


----------



## pemebe (29 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece una cifra muy exagerada. Por ejemplo, Reino Unido que ahora mismo tiene un presupuesto de defensa mayor que el de Rusia, tiene 250 tomahawk y Storm Shadow para lanzar desde avión entre 700-1000.



A mi tambien me parece una exageración. Pero Rusia lleva 8 años preparándose para esta guerra en particular. 

Por eso me ha gustado una respuesta a ¿cuantos misiles tiene Rusia? que encontré por internet.

Rusia construye sus propios misiles, por lo que el inventario no importa mucho. Si le interesa el alcance de la operación ucraniana, entonces *debe saber que la artillería necesaria es una de las primeras cosas que se calculan, teniendo en cuenta todas las eventualidades.*
Así que, en resumen, *tienen tantos como quieran disparar y algunos más, que se puede apostar por ello.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 Abr 2022)

_Vayamos a 90 y paguemos peajes para mayor gloria de la UE y que se joda PUTIN, o algo así, no?? _







__


----------



## El_Suave (29 Abr 2022)

Pero no es terraformable como Marte.

Marte es terraformable y grandes fortunas esperan colonizarlo de forma privada. Para ello necesitan eliminar a cualquier competidor estatal (a día de hoy Rusia y China), capaz de organizar por su cuenta expediciones a Marte.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece una cifra muy exagerada. Por ejemplo, Reino Unido que ahora mismo tiene un presupuesto de defensa mayor que el de Rusia, tiene 250 tomahawk y Storm Shadow para lanzar desde avión entre 700-1000.



Tener mayor presupuesto que Rusia no sirve, porque con el mismo presupuesto
Rusia hace el doble. Y China el triple. Pero bueno, a lo que iba: datos fiables
por si los hubiera.


----------



## Trilobite (29 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero no es terraformable como Marte.
> 
> Marte es terraformable y grandes fortunas esperan colonizarlo de forma privada. Para ello necesitan eliminar a cualquier competidor estatal (a día de hoy Rusia y China), capaz de organizar por su cuenta expediciones a Marte.



¿Marte terraformable? Será en los libros, porque dime tú como generas un campo magnético planetario con la tecnología de los proximos 50 años.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Curiosa noticia, partiendo del hecho de que “el fantasma de Kiev” era un relato.
Mal irá la cosa si la épica se pone dramática. 

_Un piloto de combate conocido como el Fantasma de Kiev murió en una batalla aérea *el mes pasado *después de que supuestamente derribaron más de 40 aviones rusos, se puede revelar._



Y curiosa la negrita, también.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tener mayor presupuesto que Rusia no sirve, porque con el mismo presupuesto
> Rusia hace el doble. Y China el triple. Pero bueno, a lo que iba: datos fiables
> por si los hubiera.



Economía de mercado con mordidas y dividendos versus producción propia sujeta a costes pero con hoja de ruta ambiciosa.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Da igual, no se libraran tampoco ya lo he dicho mas atras, que estos se creen que los misilitos tienen la misma dinamica destructiva que los de hiroshima y nagasaki. Que sigan ahi, tu te crees que china o rusia no saben donde estan? Lol nadie ni siquiera rusia se librara de la destruccion mutua si se llega a eso.
> 
> Y economico para la otan



El último informe de la organización Deagel (una organización ligada a la CIA) del *2019* predice una disminución de la población occidental de entre el 50% y el 75% para el año *2025*. 





__





Ancile







www.deagel.com





Deagel es una base de datos semi-pública que lleva un conteo de la venta de armas entre países. La web es muy famosa en el ámbito militar.

En el caso de España se pasan de 47 millones de españoles a 27 y estados unidos pierde dos terceras partes de su población. El reino unido directamente pierde el 77,1% de su población.

Curiosamente Rusia sólo pierde un millón de habitantes y China unos 22 millones de habitantes. Los países NO OTAN no solo no pierden población, sino que muchos de ellos ganan (África sobre todo). Nueva Zelanda pierde el 25% de su población y Australia un 35%.

Los de Deagel explicaban que sus previsiones eran debidas a la inevitable guerra nuclear que se iba a producir antes del 2025 (¿Sabían algo?). 

La explicación de porqué Rusia y China perdían casi nada de población era debida a que decían que habrá un "First Strike" nuclear por parte de Rusia y China al cual los países de la Otan no podrán / querrán responder.

Después de la polémica desatada por el informe, el mismo fue retirado de su web y ya es muy difícil encontrarlo. El mismo solo se puede encontrar en el Archive.org





__





Ancile







web.archive.org







Puedes ver un resumen aquí:





__





The world population is to be dramatically reduced by 2025.


by Daniel Prinz The US-American website deagel.com (1) is a database that provides information on population, gross domestic product, purchasing power parity, import/export as well as military budgets and military capacities for most countries of the world. The last time the population forecasts...




telegra.ph





y aquí un listado



https://nobulart.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Deagel-2025-Forecast-by-Country.pdf



Es inquietante.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> A mi tambien me parece una exageración. Pero Rusia lleva 8 años preparándose para esta guerra en particular.
> 
> Por eso me ha gustado una respuesta a ¿cuantos misiles tiene Rusia? que encontré por internet.
> 
> ...



Es que el calibre es un misil prácticamente nuevo y hay muchas versiones diferentes, desde misil crucero, naval con dos versiones diferentes, antisubmarino. Veo complicado que tengan una cantidad de decenas de miles, porque además de ser caro, hay muchas versiones que fabricar pero si han conseguido fabricar unos pocos miles como misiles de crucero ya esta bastante bien y el Iskander es un misil balístico, no se suelen fabricar muchos de este tipo de misiles aunque el iskander tiene la virtud de ser barato de fabricar, no sé cuantos pueden tener aunque ya han disparado unos mil en el conflicto. Pero aun tienen en su arsenal misiles balísticos mas viejos para usar y de ataque tierra-tierra, tienen Kinzhal aunque de éste hay menos y con la guerra, sus fabricas se pondrán a fabricar más para evitar que su almacén se vacíe.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El último informe de la organización Deagel (una organización ligada a la CIA) del *2019* predice una disminución de la población occidental de entre el 50% y el 75% para el año *2025*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo de siempre: objetivo o simple anticipación malthusiana? Porque con Nukes desbocadas puedes reducir la población a cucarachas.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por cada derrota de Ucrania, EEUU redobla su apuesta:
> 
> Jack Detsch @JackDetsch - 19:25 UTC - Apr 28, 2022
> * DATOS: Total acumulado de la ayuda militar de Estados Unidos a Ucrania desde la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero.*
> ...



De un foro americano.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Del un foro americano.



Recuerda siempre que externalizan su inflación gracias a eso de ser moneda franca. Pueden imprimir hasta el infinito o hasta que a Asia Rusia se les hinchen los webs. Vaya, creo que está ocurriendo...


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Givi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041559



Se me han caido unos lagrimones como a un niño pequeño...con todos aquellos chicos ...de vidas truncadas...y tierra destruida...tiene que ser muy duro perder tu patria...lo veo en los ojos de mi suegro cada vez que voy por Herzegovina.

Busca aqui en España un joven valiente de 35 años que quiera de verdad a su pueblo...que sepa lo que es el patriotismo...que comprenda que en la vida de todo hombre que se precie de tal....siempre siempre siempre estan por encima de cualquier interes personal algunos valores morales superiores.

Murio como vivio...defendiendo a su pueblo...como un hombre de verdad. De los que merece la pena conocer...

Seguro esta arriba con Mozgovoi y con Motorola...velando por sus hombres.

GLORIA A LOS HEROES DE LA PATRIA RUSA

Dios los tenga en su Presencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2022)

Ucrania es la disculpa para atacar a Europa.

De forma planificada EEUU ha provocado a Rusia para obligar a los países europeos a intervenir y que sean ellos los que reciban los misilazos de Rusia y China .

Es evidente que después de esto sólo puede haber un nuevo telón de acero en donde la ruptura del comercio con el eje China/ Rusia facilitará que sean los Estados Unidos los nuevos proveedores como antes y eso será el fin de su recesión cómo pasó con en segunda guerra mundial.

La segunda guerra mundial fue el colofón del New Deal de Roosevelt.

Primero vendieron las armas para que se destruyesen Rusia y los países europeos entre sí ...
Y luego vendieron el crédito para la reconstrucción que se llamó el plan Marshall, con la finalidad de que le comprasen todo a ellos.

La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra civil como lo fue la guerra civil de España. Es el detonante.









New Deal | Economipedia


El New Deal fue un programa de política económica puesto en marcha por el presidente de Estados Unidos, Roosevelt, en 1933, que tenía como objetivo luchar contra los efectos de la gran depresión en el país. Se trató de un programa de políticas intervencionistas y por tanto, el Estado desarrolló...




economipedia.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tener mayor presupuesto que Rusia no sirve, porque con el mismo presupuesto
> Rusia hace el doble. Y China el triple. Pero bueno, a lo que iba: datos fiables
> por si los hubiera.



Y Corea del Norte, que tiene más de lo que parece y con menor presupuesto aún…


----------



## Epicii (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es lo de siempre: objetivo o simple anticipación malthusiana? Porque con Nukes desbocadas puedes reducir la población a cucarachas.



Lo del "First Strike" nuclear que desarme al enemigo es una fantasía peligrosa...totalmente irreal


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No me seas animal: Los niños no tienen culpa de la hijoputez de sus padres.



Sí, ya sé que es brutal. Pero oye, hay que ponerse en situación, si fueran los hijos de los terroristas de ETA haría lo mismo.


Así es la guerra. Si por cada misil que disparan los ukros contra las ciudades de Donbass o de Rusia cayera uno en Lvov o Ivano Frankovsk, ya verías lo rápido que se acababa la broma. O no, porque a los nazis no les importa su propia gente.

Yo lo siento mucho, yo entendía que se tuviera tanta paciencia con las ratas de Azovstal porque decían que tenían cientos de civiles metidos ahí de rehenes. Pero si son sólo un puñado y encima familias de los nazis, ¡a tomar por culo ya!. La vida de un soldado ruso o de Donbass es mucho más valiosa. Esos soldados tienen familia, hijos incluso. No vale la pena arriesgar sus vidas y mostrar clemencia por gente que no la merece. La responsabilidad es de los nazis que han metido a sus familias allí. En la guerra no se puede mostrar debilidad con canallas que se aprovechan de que los rusos no son asesinos y muestran humanidad. Perdonarles la vida con el argumento de que tienen niños, es fomentar que hagan lo mismo una y otra vez, que cojan rehenes o a sus familiares como escudos humanos.

A mí me sangra el corazón con todas las muertes de civiles causadas por el asalto a Mariupol, aunque hayan sido indirectamente, porque los bombardeos y la destrucción y las muertes las han causado los ukros mientras tuvieron artillería y municiones, más los que han matado a tiros y los que murieron por las minas o al ser usados de barricadas humanas. Quisiera que se hubieran evitado, pero al final vuelves una y otra vez a la misma conclusión ineludible, no asaltar la ciudad habría alargado la guerra y causado más muertes a la larga, aparte de que habría muerto más gente de hambre, o los ukranazis habrían seguido asesinado a la gente como hicieron los japoneses en Manila en 1945. Creo que lo decidió a atacar la ciudad, cuando lo mejor era un asedio, es que los nazis los primeros días volaron un edificio de pisos lleno de gente, para crear una barrera de escombros o despejar campos de tiro, y con eso y lo del teatro quedó claro que en cualquier momento podían empezar a hacer matanzas en masa. Como venganza o provocación. Al final en vez de tristeza quizá sea mejor sentir alivio porque se haya podido salvar a tantos y hayan muerto relativamente tan pocos. 

Me da una pena y una tristeza tremenda, como en 2014 cuando como Strelkov mismo admitía, que llevó la guerra a Slavyansk y la gente de esa ciudad sufrió y murió por su culpa, pero que era necesario para ganar tiempo para la defensa de Donbass.

La destrucción de Mariupol hace que la gente en el resto de las ciudades de Ucrania sea consciente de que el régimen y su ejército están dispuestos a luchar hasta el último ucraniano, tanto del Este como del Oeste. En Kiev ya les ha quedado claro a muchos ucranianos que Ucrania no vale el precio que Zelensky y su camarilla les quieren hacer pagar. Si la tragedia y el horror de Mariupol hace que se rindan y se acabe antes la guerra, mejor.


----------



## Egam (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> He leído que los pilotos que los manejan son de la fuerza aérea australiana desde UK.



van a empezar a caer satelites.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo del "First Strike" nuclear que desarme al enemigo es una fantasía peligrosa...totalmente irreal



Solo digo lo que dice el informe.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo del "First Strike" nuclear que desarme al enemigo es una fantasía peligrosa...totalmente irreal



Claro, pero acojona y había favorecido un cierto estatus quo que se está resquebrajando. No me tomo a la ligera el nihilismo ambiente vehiculado por series y pelis post apocalípticas. No sabéis hasta que punto la endogamía del endogrupo ha producido monstruos exterminadores.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que es brutal. Pero oye, hay que ponerse en situación, si fueran los hijos de los terroristas de ETA haría lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Así es la guerra. Si por cada misil que disparan los ukros contra las ciudades de Donbass o de Rusia cayera uno en Lvov o Ivano Frankovsk, ya verías lo rápido que se acababa la broma. O no, porque a los nazis no les importa su propia gente.
> ...



Pues según tu argumento, mejor nukear Kiev o Leópolis y ya está la guerra terminada. ¿no?


----------



## Impresionante (29 Abr 2022)

Parece que pequeñita pero tiene curvas y, sobre todo, tiene lo que hay que tener.


. 








Entrevista a Liu Sivaya - 29/04/22 - CesarVidal.com


Hoy César Vidal Vidal entrevistará a la politóloga rusa Liu Sivaya que nos contará en primicia su visita a Donetsk y Dombás en Ucrania.




cesarvidal.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dice mi hijo que proximamente saldra en fortnite este personaje tan molon (palabras suyas)
> imagino que sera una pelicula o juego que se yo, pero tiene una pinta que te deja con los pelos del cono por los suelos



Deberías saber lo que ve y a lo que juega tu hijo, o luego vendrán los lamentos y será tarde...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Claro, pero acojona y había favorecido un cierto estatus quo que se está resquebrajando. No me tomo a la ligera el nihilismo ambiente vehiculado por series y pelis post apocalípticas. No sabéis hasta que punto la endogamía del endogrupo ha producido monstruos exterminadores.



Las películas y series solo reflejan lo que la CIA quiere. Es una forma de manipular la mente de la gente dirigiendo la misma hacía tus intenciones.

Os recomiendo este documental:


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues según tu argumento, mejor nukear Kiev o Leópolis y ya está la guerra terminada. ¿no?



Una Nuke táctica circunscrita al ámbito de guerra local abre la caja de pandora y se activa el teléfono rojo. En serio queréis el apocalipsis nuclear?


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues según tu argumento, mejor nukear Kiev o Leópolis y ya está la guerra terminada. ¿no?



Leopolis, Ternopil. Ivano, Rivne y toda la puta sapadnaia ukraina, hay que arrasar el nido de la serpiente


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Las películas y series solo reflejan lo que la CIA quiere. Es una forma de manipular la mente de la gente dirigiendo la misma hacía tus intenciones.
> 
> Os recomiendo este documental:



Obvio, pero están destinadas al público otaniano para que vaya aceptando un cierto fatalismo: vamos a morir pero sobreviven los cool.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Se cree que el exsoldado Scott Sibley fue el primer británico asesinado mientras luchaba en Ucrania


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Abr 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Deberías saber lo que ve y a lo que juega tu hijo, o luego vendrán los lamentos y será tarde...



la de discusiones que he tenido ...Solo espero que ahora que lleva un tiempo empezando a trabajar aqui se le quiten esas tonterias, se eche novia, etc....Por ahora lo veo centrado (no distraido en demasia). Gracias por su preocupación.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una Nuke táctica circunscrita al ámbito de guerra local abre la caja de pandora y se activa el teléfono rojo. En serio queréis el apocalipsis nuclear?



Yo no, desde luego, Solo contestaba al forero que dice que hay que matar niños porque así se acaba antes la guerra.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

A el le corresponde el diezmo
Zelenski si sale de esta sale 100 veces mas rico.

*POR FAVOR NO REPITAN NOTICIAS O TWITS. TOMENSE EL TRABAJO DE LEER.
POR MAS QUE PONGAN 10000 VECES LO MISMO LOS HECHOS NO CAMBIAN *


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las preguntas de Ferreras al chavalin ucraniano, son para mear y no echar gota !!!.



Es que antes de aparecer el no había nadie en el plato que supiera distinguir un BMP de un tanque. Será un amateur pero se lo curra y es bastante imparcial


----------



## M. Priede (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Claro, pero acojona y había favorecido un cierto estatus quo que se está resquebrajando. No me tomo a la ligera el nihilismo ambiente vehiculado por series y pelis post apocalípticas. No sabéis hasta que punto la endogamía del endogrupo ha producido monstruos exterminadores.



(3) Michael Hudson: "No creo que la guerra sea nuclear, aunque podría; en Washington hay muchos como Pompeo: piensa que Jesús vendrá si vuelas el mundo" | Burbuja.info


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

¿Hasta dónde?"Hace meses recibimos el encargo de estudiar varios proyectos teóricos para la partición de *Ucrania*. Pero la primera, que es la simple liberación del Donbás, se ve superada ahora por los acontecimientos y la obstinación del régimen de Kiev en posponer la rendición".¿Los ucranianos también son culpables del crimen de resistir?"Llámalo como quieras. Para nosotros es una prueba de que ese estado está impregnado de la filosofía nazi. El sur de *Ucrania* debe volver a un espacio ruso, veremos más adelante con qué fórmula. La parte occidental del país debe quedar a su suerte".¿2022 como venganza de 2014?"Ya no está en juego la existencia de las dos repúblicas separatistas prorrusas , como las llamáis vosotros los occidentales , sino la existencia misma de *Rusia*, como se desprende de la escalada verbal de estos días. Esta es una operación defensiva. Estoy entre los que durante ocho años han estado rogando a *Putin* que intervenga enviando tropas a *Ucrania*. Pero todavía tenía algo de esperanza en Occidente. Ahora, por fin, estamos en una ruptura total".¿Donbás ya no es suficiente?"Un partido político presiona por esta solución de compromiso a cambio del debilitamiento de las sanciones. Puedo decir con cierta certeza que los líderes militares esperan hacer el trabajo".¿De qué manera?"Ya no se trata de impedir que *Ucrania* se una a la OTAN. Sino crear una nueva nación que nos proteja de las maniobras occidentales".Guiado desde Moscú, supongo"Hay dos proyectos diferentes. El primero, propuesto por los políticos de *Crimea*, se refiere a la creación de una gobernación de Tauride que incluye la región de Jerson, una parte de la región de Mykolaiv, hasta Zaporiyia. Son territorios ahora bajo nuestro control. Por supuesto, se fusionarán con *Crimea* y *Sebastopol*, que es una entidad administrativa separada. El segundo es el nacimiento de un distrito federal de Crimea que abarcaría los mismos territorios. Además del Donbás en ambos casos, claro"¿Dónde estaría la diferencia?"En la base jurídica del nuevo sujeto. En el primer caso se trata de una administración dirigida por Crimea. En el segundo, la nueva región podría ser liderada directamente desde *Moscú*".¿Ya no está sobre la mesa la opción de que las áreas conquistadas puedan reincorporarse a Ucrania?"Podría haber sido al principio, si el gobierno de *Kiev* hubiera abandonado la lucha. Ahora, me parece poco probable que esto suceda. En cualquier caso, este es el escenario más probable. Todo lo que necesitamos es una decisión política".¿Qué pasó con la promesa de no socavar la integridad territorial de Ucrania?"De hecho, se dijo al principio que ni siquiera queríamos un cambio de régimen en *Kiev*. Sin embargo, hoy es evidente que el logro de nuestros objetivos de seguridad implica el desmantelamiento del estado pronazi y la eliminación del actual poder ucraniano".¿Y cómo debe ser el nuevo?"Una *Ucrania* federal, una Unión de Repúblicas Populares o quizás una República Ucraniana dentro de *Rusia*. Esto debe ser decidido en primer lugar por la población de los territorios liberados. Lo que nos importa es el Sur y su reunificación en un solo complejo económico y social. Cómo, el tiempo lo dirá"¿No crees que estás demasiado involucrado para ser un experto?"Pregunta parcial. Me considero un patriota. Cuando yo era niño, en la época de Yeltsin, nos decían que nuestros valores importaban más y que la vieja mentalidad soviética debía ser abolida. Yo, en cambio, nunca me he movido de esas posiciones. Ahora, el mismo Kremlin está diciendo que esos tipos en ese entonces tenían razón. Mejor tarde que nunca"


----------



## dedalo00 (29 Abr 2022)

*Colombiano llegó a Donbass para luchar contra el fascismo *




*Interrogatorio de un mercenario británico que se rindió a los militares rusos*




*Cubana en Mariúpol: "No podía creer que los ucranianos tuvieran miedo de los mismos ucranianos"*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Abr 2022)

В ВС ВСУ начались испытания французских шлемов MSA Gallet - LA100 для пилотов МиГ-29 | Одесский Курьер


Украинские летчики приступили к испытаниям французских шлемов MSA Gallet - LA100.




uc.od.ua




*В ВС ВСУ начались испытания французских шлемов MSA Gallet - LA100 для пилотов МиГ-29*












Ukraine's defence ministry presents video game footage as proof of dominance over Russian air force


This isn't the the first time Ukraine has presented video game footage as evidence of its superiority against the Russian military.




www.rebelnews.com




*Ukraine's defence ministry presents video game footage as proof of dominance over Russian air force*
This isn't the the first time Ukraine has presented video game footage as evidence of its superiority against the Russian military.

By Ian Miles Cheong
March 27, 2022


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues según tu argumento, mejor nukear Kiev o Leópolis y ya está la guerra terminada. ¿no?



No, eso sería desproporcionado, matar por matar, como hicieron los británicos con Dresde. Y por supuesto que Kiev hay que evitar destruirla, porque para empezar la mitad de la población es rusa, y es una ciudad histórica y sagrada, es como bombardear Santiago de Compostela.

Yo no he dicho nada de arrasar ciudades enteras, ya no se puede devolver la vida a los diez mil muertos o más de Donetsk. Lugansk, y demás ciudades de Donbass, pero si para salvar vidas hay que devolver el golpe es lo que yo haría. Unos cuantos misiles "Calibre" en Lvov en edificios del gobierno y embajadas. Ya está tardando el gobierno ruso en hacerlo. Cada vez me convence más el argumento de muchos rusos de que hay que llevar la guerra a Ucrania del Oeste y empezar a bombardear las infraestructuras civiles.

El régimen de Ucrania no mata más gente porque no puede y no tiene medios para ello. Pero no nos engañemos, todavía son capaces de matar a mucha gente, como asesinar a miles de presos políticos, o practicar la "tierra quemada" y arrasar las ciudades que todavía controlan. Dentro de lo mala que ha sido la destrucción en Mariupol, parece que se han evitado las demoliciones que tenían preparadas los ukros en 2014 cuando parecía que la ciudad estaba a punto de ser liberada.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La desmilitarización continúa.
> 
> Otro trofeo de la Pandilla O - los valientes
> 
> ...



HUGS (Helping Ukraine Grassroots Support)


----------



## alexforum (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Curiosa noticia, partiendo del hecho de que “el fantasma de Kiev” era un relato.
> Mal irá la cosa si la épica se pone dramática.
> 
> _Un piloto de combate conocido como el Fantasma de Kiev murió en una batalla aérea *el mes pasado *después de que supuestamente derribaron más de 40 aviones rusos, se puede revelar._
> ...



Fantasma era… porque lleva muerto 
hace rato


----------



## delhierro (29 Abr 2022)

Joder, ¿ todavia siguen así ?. Primero fueron idiotas al enviar esas armas, como cuando le vendian propulsores a la nasa, pero es más grave qeu con lo que esta cayendo sigan diciendo tontadas. Todo eso ha recogido un 1/1000 de lo que se han dejado pillar fuera por imprevisores o por corruptos. No sacar las reserva a tiempo no tiene nombre.

Los Anglos , nunca cumplen más ley que la suya, que ademas van modificando a su conveniencia.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Joder, pero no les iba a ir de culo y se iban a morir de hambre? O será que el mundo entero necesita sus recursos en un mundo finito?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Abr 2022)

Según fuentes polacas, se ha negado que el país tenga intención de intervenir. Se dice que todo está sacado de un mapa antiguo de la Televisión estatal polaca. 

t.me/visegradtv/7133

Por cierto Naryshkin no es el que pasó el rato fatal cuando Putin le hacía preguntas sobre el reconocimiento LDR - DNR? Me recuerda a este buen hombre...


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Abr 2022)

La dura arremetida de China contra EEUU: “La OTAN ha arruinado Europa”


Wang Wenbin, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, asegura que Washington se propone ahora “arruinar” Asia y el Pacífico




www.larazon.es





Malditos chinos follaputins


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, eso sería desproporcionado, matar por matar, como hicieron los británicos con Dresde. Y por supuesto que Kiev hay que evitar destruirla, porque para empezar la mitad de la población es rusa, y es una ciudad histórica y sagrada, es como bombardear Santiago de Compostela.
> 
> Yo no he dicho nada de arrasar ciudades enteras, ya no se puede devolver la vida a los diez mil muertos o más de Donetsk. Lugansk, y demás ciudades de Donbass, pero si para salvar vidas hay que devolver el golpe es lo que yo haría. Unos cuantos misiles "Calibre" en Lvov en edificios del gobierno y embajadas. Ya está tardando el gobierno ruso en hacerlo. Cada vez me convence más el argumento de muchos rusos de que hay que llevar la guerra a Ucrania del Oeste y empezar a bombardear las infraestructuras civiles.
> 
> El régimen de Ucrania no mata más gente porque no puede y no tiene medios para ello. Pero no nos engañemos, todavía son capaces de matar a mucha gente, como asesinar a miles de presos políticos, o practicar la "tierra quemada" y arrasar las ciudades que todavía controlan. Dentro de lo mala que ha sido la destrucción en Mariupol, parece que se han evitado las demoliciones que tenían preparadas los ukros en 2014 cuando parecía que la ciudad estaba a punto de ser liberada.



Deja al comandante que el controla si algo tiene putin es que es frio, cerebral y no se deja llevar por las emociones, la anglojudiada te va poniendo trampas para que te vuelvas loco entre eso y su propaganda. Hay que ir con pies de plomo y paso a paso. El tiempo corre a favor de rusia.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Abr 2022)

Guillermo Fesser desvela las "verdades descubiertas" tras convertirse EEUU en el máximo exportador de gas por la guerra en Ucrania


"La industria del combustible y sus aliados políticos no son la madre Teresa de Calcuta que quiere salvar a Ucrania, quieren aprovecharse de esta situación para ganar beneficios y repartírselos", afirma Guillermo Fesser en este vídeo.




www.lasexta.com







> No es real, la realidad es que las petroleras en EEUU tiene 9.000 permisos para hacer extracciones que no está cuando ahora mismo, lo que ocurre es que no quieren repetir lo que pasó hace unos años de que tenían demasiadas extracciones que nadie les compraba y muchas empresas fueron a la bancarrota


----------



## alfonbass (29 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Espero que Rusia nos haga el favor de ganar la guerra a TODOS. Sí, también a los otánicos.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque incluso ellos tienen que admitir que si Rusia se sale con la suya, el ridículo de las élites progres occidentales, el desprestigio de la OTAN será tal, que no quedará más remedio que cambiar muchas cosas de forma urgente.
> 
> ...



De verdad, cuando vais a entender de una vez que el patriotismo es una absoluta gilipollez, (y mucho menos tiene que ver con "el progresismo" decir tal obviedad). Ese punto, eso que quereis algunos de "ola de conservadurismo" y por tanto, de ampliar el estado hasta decidir con quien se acuesta cada uno es el mayor peligro, pero a la vez lo más imposible que alguien se puede plantear

Las personas, no vamos a comportarnos como os gustaría a algunos, y eso, es una verdad, por mucho terror y por mucho que se haga, la humanidad siempre ha sido libre y así seguirá siendo

Vaya cruz, eso sí, tiene el mundo con "progres" y "conservas", siempre dando por culo, dejad a la gente en paz, será mejor para todos


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

No son civiles sino escudos humanos usados por los ucros. Y son los más radicales. Se lamenta pero van a morir todos porque así lo han decidido sus verdugos nazis. Si de mi dependiera hubiera usado gases como en el teatro Dubrovka. Rescatar lo que se pueda y que Dios elija a los suyos.


----------



## piru (29 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042202
> 
> 
> Mercenario de Georgia que sirvió en las filas del Batallón Azov. El antes y el después.




Sólo puede quedar una ............................... Hecho


----------



## Magick (29 Abr 2022)

LAVROV DE RUSIA DICE QUE MOSCÚ Y KIEV YA PODRÍAN HABER LOGRADO GRANDES RESULTADOS EN LAS CONVERSACIONES DE PAZ, PERO KIEV ESTÁ CAMBIANDO SU POSICIÓN BAJO ÓRDENES DE ESTADOS UNIDOS Y GRAN BRETAÑA - AGENCIA RIA



Este mapa fue transmitido en Rossiya-1. Muestra que un Sarmat ruso con base en Kaliningrado puede bombardear Berlín en 106 segundos, París en 200 segundos y Londres en 202 segundos.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder, pero no les iba a ir de culo y se iban a morir de hambre? O será que el mundo entero necesita sus recursos en un mundo finito?



Nadie dijo que se "morirían de hambre" a los dos meses, lo que se ha dicho es que la crisis económica que va a afrontar Rusia es mucho más grave que la europea, porque no tiene mucho más que gasofa, básicamente....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono va a saco ehhhh 



(minijilo)


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Nadie dijo que se "morirían de hambre" a los dos meses, lo que se ha dicho es que la crisis económica que va a afrontar Rusia es mucho más grave que la europea, porque no tiene mucho más que gasofa, básicamente....



Y todos los recursos tecnos de Asia y su demanda de recursos básicos.
Qué puede ofrecer occidente? Deudas?


----------



## Magick (29 Abr 2022)

Encima de cabrón, apaleado.
Mercenario británico se queja de que los ucros no le han pagado.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Un batallón de unas 1.000 personas cae en un bolsillo cerca de Oksil (área de Izyum), están rodeados por tres lados y detrás está el río Oksil. La artillería rusa los ataca.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El Pentágono va a saco ehhhh
> 
> 
> 
> (minijilo)



Lo cuál demuestra que USA está acojonada, porque en otra situación y con cualquier otro país, habrían bombardeado sin límite.
Y aquí, se limitan a gimotear en la tele como nenazas.

Joder, cómo estamos disfrutando en Rusia de ver este "derroimiento" usano y europeo.
No os lo podéis ni imaginar.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Encima de cabrón, apaleado.
> Mercenario británico se queja de que los ucros no le han pagado.



Pero si vienen a pelear por la libertad !!!! , Por el pueblo Ucraniano.. Porque se queja que no le pagan? 
Pero que cosa esta gente, bueno que la próxima se anote en Rusia al menos le dan una pocos rublos a la flia.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos afirman que los rusos se apoderaron de Scars, Yatskovka, Aleksandrovka, Koroviy Yar. Luchando por Shandrigolovo. Sin confirmación visual por ahora


----------



## Magick (29 Abr 2022)

La Unidad Especial de Respuesta Rápida de Dniéster se ha desplegado en los puestos de control de #Transnistria


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Nadie dijo que se "morirían de hambre" a los dos meses, lo que se ha dicho es que la crisis económica que va a afrontar Rusia es mucho más grave que la europea, porque no tiene mucho más que gasofa, básicamente....



Aún peor es no tener gasofa.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Durante los últimos 2 días #RussianArmy recuperó la iniciativa e hizo algunos avances en el frente sur recuperando algunas de las posiciones perdidas. Sin embargo, la batalla está resultando difícil ya que la artillería ucraniana continúa causando bajas en las filas rusas. Mapa:


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Les robamos el trigo a los sirios para causar hambre. Robamos el petróleo para destruirlos (algunos estadounidenses entienden más que el griego promedio).


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

las tropas ucranias estan muriendo por miles

rusia les esta metiendo una paliza

muy pronto los medios no podran esconderlo


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> Un analista propuso también en la *cadena pública* utilizar los misiles Sarmat, que tienen *capacidad nuclear*.
> "*Un misil Sarmat y listo*, no hay más islas británicas", dijo de una manera "muy seria" en sus declaraciones.



Esperemos que la guerra nuclear no arrase europa, pero lo de un Sarmat preñado de bombas nucleares sobre el Reino Unido es tentador, un monton de hijos de pvta convertidos en vapor !!!.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las tropas ucranias estan muriendo por miles
> 
> rusia les esta metiendo una paliza
> 
> muy pronto los medios no podran esconderlo



De hecho se va hablando cada vez menos en mediaOTAN. Los hechos son incuestionables. Rusia ha alcanzado casi todos sus objetivos y lo que queda de los ucros se va a convertir en un lastre para occidente.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

El UAV ruso tuvo lugar en la dislocación de la unidad de la 28.a Brigada de Odessa, que consiste principalmente en reservistas y mercenarios, incluso de Estados Unidos, Dinamarca y Gran Bretaña. Las imágenes muestran cómo los militares sobrevivientes escondieron los cuerpos de los mercenarios asesinados en el bosque


----------



## alnitak (29 Abr 2022)

las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Ahora claro que cayó el pueblo (en manos Ukranianas entiendo)



El hilo viene de aca


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El Pentágono va a saco ehhhh
> 
> 
> 
> (minijilo)



Hollywood


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema del sistema armamentístico americano es la corrupción:
> 
> 1) El gobierno tiene una necesidad de cierto tipo de armamento.
> 2) Se traslada la necesidad a un contratista privado.
> ...



Eso y la PAX ROMANA.

Vencieron en la guerra fria y después se han dormido en bastantes campos.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Aún peor es no tener gasofa.



Sabes lo peor? Rusia hubiera preferido destinar recursos a Europa y tener relaciones multilaterales con la UE que con Asia ya que por historia y herencia se sienten más cercanos a occidente (hermitage rules). Pero los bastardos del deep state usanos han decidido que eso iba contra sus interes.


----------



## ransomraff (29 Abr 2022)

Puede que sean 10 días o puede que no, pero una cosa es segura, sin una economía de guerra es imposible reponer las perdidas. 30 blindados diarios son más de 10.000 anuales.

Y no menos de un par de miles de millones de euros mensuales...






Homero+10 dijo:


> Vienen regulinchi de reservas ,10 días pasan rápido


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Abr 2022)

Parece que la cosa se complica mucho.

*Éxodo masivo de población en #Transnistria por temor a una invasión militar.*




Sergei Lavrov dice que Moldavia está siendo arrastrada a la OTAN y dice que esto no ayudará a su seguridad Presuntamente, quiere decir que las aspiraciones de la UE de Moldavia son una puerta de entrada a la OTAN o Moldavia podría unirse con Rumania. Y la advertencia sobre la seguridad de Moldavia suena como una amenaza velada.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y todos los recursos tecnos de Asia y su demanda de recursos básicos.
> Qué puede ofrecer occidente? Deudas?



Tenéis una obsesión con los recursos...xD, no salís de ahí...
No se trata de lo que pueda ofrecer occidente, a nivel general, se trata de que una sociedad funciona a través de muchas cosas, muchas de ellas, ajenas al estado por completo, pero...están ahí, siempre lo están
Tecnología, pero también cerebros que puedan trabajar con esa tecnología, investigación, etc. la lista es inmensa

La cuestión es que es imposible una sociedad que no dependa de otros hoy en día, desde luego, viendo la forma de vida de países que han "intentado" su "autocracia particular", da bastante miedo...o debería darselo a un ruso medio...

Asia es un ejemplo de crear negocio con todo, precisamente esa es la cuestión, Rusia no tiene más que ofrecer que "los ·recursos" lo que parece muy poco e insignificante para un país que presume de tratar de liderar un "nuevo orden mundial"

El mundo asiático es diferente, pero ellos lo están haciendo muy bien, ofrecen además, buenas condiciones de vida en algún caso para un cerebrito. Yo no veo a un cerebrito emigrando a Rusia, pero si a Singapur, por ejemplo

Tenéis que pensar que las cosas son mucho más profundas, sobre todo en el ámbito económico, que rara vez responde a lo que quieren los estados


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo



Interesante, pero ¿la fuente? De momento parece que los Chinos se mantienen muy al margen.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



No lo veo...zorry.

No le vale a Rusia ...y desde luego menos a los perros yankis.

No cejaran...


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis una obsesión con los recursos...xD, no salís de ahí...
> No se trata de lo que pueda ofrecer occidente, a nivel general, se trata de que una sociedad funciona a través de muchas cosas, muchas de ellas, ajenas al estado por completo, pero...están ahí, siempre lo están
> Tecnología, pero también cerebros que puedan trabajar con esa tecnología, investigación, etc. la lista es inmensa
> 
> ...



Has probado desplazarte sin gasolina o calentar tu hogar sin gas? Sobrentiendo que si tu calefacción es eléctrica y tiene un precio razonable es porque aquellos que usan gas ciudad o butano aun no han basculado hacia un sistema eléctrico.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis una obsesión con los recursos...xD, no salís de ahí...
> No se trata de lo que pueda ofrecer occidente, a nivel general, se trata de que una sociedad funciona a través de muchas cosas, muchas de ellas, ajenas al estado por completo, pero...están ahí, siempre lo están
> Tecnología, pero también cerebros que puedan trabajar con esa tecnología, investigación, etc. la lista es inmensa
> 
> ...



Según escuché ayer, Rusia está tratando de atraer a informáticos Indios y a técnicos Chinos. Imagino que les estarán ofreciendo casa gratis ya que a los rusos si algo les sobra es espacio, pero no puedo confirmar esta información.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder, pero no les iba a ir de culo y se iban a morir de hambre? O será que el mundo entero necesita sus recursos en un mundo finito?



Ayer el banco central de Rusia estimó una caída del PIB del 8-10% y un inflación superior al 20% en 2022. No sé...


----------



## Plutarko (29 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Se cree que el exsoldado Scott Sibley fue el primer británico asesinado mientras luchaba en Ucrania



Asesinado no. Muerto en combate. Aunque si es un mercenario no se si se merece dicho honor. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Abr 2022)

Os dejo un par de párrafos de un informe alemán del 2018 sobre una hipotética escasez de gas. La broma es que he traducido esos dos párrafos al tuntún (en el apartado correcto, sea dicho), así que el documento en sí es Canela Fina 



*"También en el campo de la atención sanitaria, ha resultado que se dispone de pocos o ningún dato sobre si las instalaciones sanitarias dependen del suministro de gas y cuáles. También hay una falta de información sobre si y durante qué período de tiempo pueden operarse de forma independiente. Por lo tanto, las unidades de crisis no tienen información sobre qué hospitales e instituciones sociales pueden proporcionar un cambio de combustible y ser operados de forma independiente."




En la industria alimentaria (empresas de procesamiento de alimentos y piensos), alrededor del 50 % de la demanda de energía está cubierta por el gas natural*. *En industrias individuales, como las lecherías, las almazaras y las fábricas de azúcar, la proporción es significativamente mayor*. En el período previo a LÜKEX, el Instituto Federal de Agricultura y Alimentación (BLE) mantuvo conversaciones con asociaciones y empresas de la industria alimentaria sobre el suministro de energía y las técnicas utilizadas. 

*Las razones de esto son las regulaciones de emisiones, así como los requisitos más estrictos con respecto a la emisión de gases de efecto invernadero (optimización del balance de CO2 mediante el cambio del aceite de calefacción al gas natural).*


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ayer el banco central de Rusia estimó una caída del PIB del 8-10% y un inflación superior al 20% en 2022. No sé...



Enlace please.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> De hecho se va hablando cada vez menos en mediaOTAN. Los hechos son incuestionables. Rusia ha alcanzado casi todos sus objetivos y lo que queda de los ucros se va a convertir en un lastre para occidente.



Hay casi 300.000 millones de dólares sólo de oligarcas mongoles para Ucrania. Lastre... jajajaja.


----------



## hartman (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> De hecho se va hablando cada vez menos en mediaOTAN. Los hechos son incuestionables. Rusia ha alcanzado casi todos sus objetivos y lo que queda de los ucros se va a convertir en un lastre para occidente.



mykolaev sera clave si cae se une el donbass con transnitstroa y se le deja al ucrania sin casi salida al mar.


----------



## WILK (29 Abr 2022)

Jajaja ¿En serio van a mandar 88?

Como se pasan en la TV rusa. Que si Alemania es nazi, que si la OTAN es nazi,...

Joder, ya podia ser que Alemania fuera nazi y que la UE fuera nazi. Los valores nazis son fundametalmente correctos y buenos. La importancia del papel de la mujer en la familia, la conservación racial para que no baje el IQ con mezclas inadecuadas, el fomento de la natalidad, políticas eugenésicas para mantener la salud genética de la población, medios de comunicación en servicio del pueblo y el estado, al igual que la banca, y el respeto a los animales.

Salvo lo de caer en un anti judaismo irracional e insano o andar invadiendo la Unión Soviética los valores nazis no pueden ser mas racionales y necesarios.

Putin los firmaría casi todos, o el presidente chino Xi Jinping.

Este hilo por lo que veo esta lleno de muchos retrasados que se han creido la propaganda antinazi desde Rusia, cuando lo que combate Putin es el nacionalismo anti ruso, no a favor del mestizaje con el Africa Negra ni contra el antisemitismo. No hay que dejarse llevar por la superficie, simbolos y banderas, sino por el fondo de las cosas.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?

Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay casi 300.000 millones de dólares sólo de oligarcas mongoles para Ucrania. Lastre... jajajaja.



Nos es un lastre sino una inversión. No te hagas el tonto. Sabes que tanto el subsuelo como el suelo de UCRANIA ES RICO. Por eso el interés de USA-OTAN.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo cuál demuestra que USA está acojonada, porque en otra situación y con cualquier otro país, habrían bombardeado sin límite.
> Y aquí, se limitan a gimotear en la tele como nenazas.
> 
> Joder, cómo estamos disfrutando en Rusia de ver este "derroimiento" usano y europeo.
> No os lo podéis ni imaginar.



Solo dicen gilipolleces, amenazan con invadir trasnitria pero no ellos claro quieren liar a los rumanos, dicen que van a mandar tropecientos mil millones luego a saber donde va ese dinero. Es el imperio de la mentira, solo hay que no hacerles caso y pasar de ellos y no son nadie.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.



Sal un poco de burbu world y verás que el mundo a tu alrededor vive bajo el imperio de los little poneys otanianos.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

hartman dijo:


> mykolaev sera clave si cae se une el donbass con transnitstroa y se le deja al ucrania sin casi salida al mar.



Dejarles el enclave de Budjak, para que tengan playas (y sí, en formato "enclave"). Es un acuerdo razonable.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (29 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay casi 300.000 millones de dólares sólo de oligarcas mongoles para Ucrania. Lastre... jajajaja.



300.000 millones de papelitos....no me extraña que Rusia ni se haya quejado del robo, las materias primas si que no se las pueden robar y no las van a cambiar por más papelitos!!


----------



## Honkler (29 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.



Tú no te has pasado por forocoches, no?


----------



## perrasno (29 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.



Yo creo que es cierto. Suena convincente sabiendo el nivel intelectual que se gasta la "élite" española.


----------



## kelden (29 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Se me han caido unos lagrimones como a un niño pequeño...con todos aquellos chicos ...de vidas truncadas...y tierra destruida...tiene que ser muy duro perder tu patria...lo veo en los ojos de mi suegro cada vez que voy por Herzegovina.
> 
> Busca aqui en España un joven valiente de 35 años que quiera de verdad a su pueblo...que sepa lo que es el patriotismo...que comprenda que en la vida de todo hombre que se precie de tal....siempre siempre siempre estan por encima de cualquier interes personal algunos valores morales superiores.
> 
> ...



España es un pais de lazarillos y buscones que solo piensan en quitarle el puesto a los florentinos. Tu crees que alguien va a estar dispuesto a morir por semejante banda de hijoputas? 

Bastante hacemos con sobrevivir lo mejor que podemos como para pensar en sacrificar algo por el cortijo de los botines ....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Enlace please.



Yo lo he leído en la página web del banco central de Rusia. Lo dijo ayer la Elvira. Si te lees el texto habla de caída del PIB del 8-10% y inflación del 18-23%. 

Lo dicen ellos. 

De hecho, las revisiones occidentales son mucho peores.

Pero claro, en burbuja...


----------



## SanRu (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



Yo en mi círculo de amigos a las pocas semanas de empezar la guerra dije que esto acababa con Polonia entrando en Ucrania. Se rieron.....ahora ya no se ríen.

A grandes rasgos coincido con tu exposición.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El Pentágono va a saco ehhhh
> 
> 
> 
> (minijilo)





Es que los rusos son unos aficionadoa,,,


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

Sobre el bombardeo de ayer en el mercado de Donetsk. Esta tarde han vuelto a bombardear con una andanada de un centenar de cohetes Grad, por fortuna parece que causó pocas víctimas.

Marina Kharkova:

Cuando los cohetes llegaron al mercado de Tekstilshchik en el distrito de Kirovsky, yo estaba allí, comprando frutas y galletas para la visita a los soldados heridos en el hospital. El bombardeo comenzó de repente, después del rugido de la explosión hubo una onda de choque que ensordeció a todos. El epicentro de los impactos recayó en la parte económica del mercado. Después de las explosiones, una columna de humo se elevó, las llamas se elevaron cuando los contenedores se incendiaron y la gente gritó. Algunos corrieron para ayudar a las víctimas, otros llamaron a los servicios de emergencia y otros huyeron apresuradamente. Los estacionamientos se vaciaron de inmediato y hubo accidentes en la carretera: todos intentaron abandonar el lugar del bombardeo a gran velocidad y chocaron en las intersecciones. Tenían miedo de las llegadas repetidas: la experiencia de la vida en una ciudad de primera línea mostró que las bombas a menudo caen en el mismo cráter. Durante ocho años, los militantes ucranianos han estado disparando bien y saben con certeza que dondequiera que los artilleros golpeen la ciudad, habrá bajas y destrucción en todas partes. Después del bombardeo, el tiempo pareció ralentizarse, el olor a quemado flotaba en el aire, luego sonaron las sirenas de varias ambulancias que viajaban una tras otra y los vehículos de rescate del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la RPD. Los rescatadores corrieron hacia los escombros de los pabellones, donde yacían heridos y muertos. Fueron llevados en camillas, los vivos con sus ropas rotas y cubiertas de sangre, y los muertos con sus rostros cubiertos.

Todos los muertos y heridos eran residentes pacíficos comunes de Donetsk. Tekstilshchik no tiene posiciones de combate, es solo un área ordinaria densamente poblada. El mercado aquí siempre está lleno de gente y es popular entre la gente debido a su conveniencia. Además de los pabellones, hay muchos centros comerciales, tiendas, cafeterías y varios puntos de venta. En este terrible día, alguien vino a comprar comestibles, alguien trabajó en este mercado. Según los vendedores, *una de las víctimas, una mujer joven, una realizadora, se llevó a su hija con ella. La niña resultó herida en el bombardeo y vio morir a su madre. *Otras víctimas fueron mujeres de diferentes edades y un anciano. Otra persona herida no pudo ser salvada, la persona murió en la ambulancia por una gran pérdida de sangre. El ataque de artillería se llevó a cabo desde lanzacohetes Grad desde las posiciones de militantes ucranianos de Krasnogorovka, que todavía está ocupada por ellos, ubicada en el oeste cerca de Donetsk. La ciudad permanece en el semi-anillo del cerco ucraniano, y el enemigo lleva a cabo un bombardeo constante y agotador. No hay lugares seguros en ningún otro lugar de Donetsk y esto continuará hasta que las fuerzas aliadas desalojen al ejército de Ucrania de los suburbios occidentales y noroccidentales.

Como resultado del bombardeo del microdistrito de Tekstilshchik en el distrito de Kirovsky de Donetsk el 28 de abril, cinco personas murieron en el acto, 23 más resultaron heridas, incluidos dos niños. _(un niño de 11 años murió más tarde de las heridas_)

El entierro del niño Alyosha

t.me/swodki/83472


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Curioso, no?









El informe encargado por la UE desaconseja el desacople del gas que pide España


El informe encargado por la Comisión Europea para responder a las peticiones españolas y francesas de una reforma integral del mercado energético se opone a las propuestas de Moncloa y el Elíseo




www.elconfidencial.com





Rusia piensa como una nación y occidente sólo en los intereses de sus cotizadas.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace poco tiempo leí que si China invade Taiwan. Los americanos tienen la orden de destruir inmediatamente las factorías de TSMC.



Mensaje mío 20 septiembre 2021


> - Sanders Capital Llc EE.UU., (Nueva York)
> - Capital Group Companies EE.UU., (California)
> - JP Morgan Chase EE.UU., (Nueva York)
> - Capital International Investors EE.UU., (California)
> ...



 Crisis por la falta de chips. TSMC representa el 54% del mercado. ¿Quiénes son sus dueños? ¡Bingo!


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, eso sería desproporcionado, matar por matar, como hicieron los británicos con Dresde. Y por supuesto que Kiev hay que evitar destruirla, porque para empezar la mitad de la población es rusa, y es una ciudad histórica y sagrada, es como bombardear Santiago de Compostela.
> 
> Yo no he dicho nada de arrasar ciudades enteras, ya no se puede devolver la vida a los diez mil muertos o más de Donetsk. Lugansk, y demás ciudades de Donbass, pero si para salvar vidas hay que devolver el golpe es lo que yo haría. Unos cuantos misiles "Calibre" en Lvov en edificios del gobierno y embajadas. Ya está tardando el gobierno ruso en hacerlo. Cada vez me convence más el argumento de muchos rusos de que hay que llevar la guerra a Ucrania del Oeste y empezar a bombardear las infraestructuras civiles.
> 
> El régimen de Ucrania no mata más gente porque no puede y no tiene medios para ello. Pero no nos engañemos, todavía son capaces de matar a mucha gente, como asesinar a miles de presos políticos, o practicar la "tierra quemada" y arrasar las ciudades que todavía controlan. Dentro de lo mala que ha sido la destrucción en Mariupol, parece que se han evitado las demoliciones que tenían preparadas los ukros en 2014 cuando parecía que la ciudad estaba a punto de ser liberada.





Lo que tengo claro es que se intento una guerra relampago minimizando bajas civiles en el primer mes de guerra. 


En Kiev no lograron el objetivo porque era muy dificil con ese numero de tropas e intentano no causar mucha destrucción. En el sur fue un gran exito a pesar de la fanática resistencia de Mariupol. Pero en general el objetivo de una guerra corta fracaso, cosa previsible porque era un plan arriesgado. Aunque en el Sur los avances fueron una gran exito y una debacle del ejercito Ucraniano. Y con las unidades de segundo nivel, lo que dice mucho del nivel de ejercito Ruso.


Supongo que estan en el plan B que tenian pensado y es centrarse en tomar el Donbass con un plan mas metodico. Intentar sin arriesgar mucho cercar a muchas tropas Ucranianas. Con lo que se aseguran el Donbass y fuerzan a una paz negociada con Ucrania ya que a pesar del apoyo de la Otan les costaria mucho remplazar a esas tropas atrincheradas y veteranas. El resto de posiciones Ucranianas no son tan fuertes y corren peligro de perder muchas mas zonas del país.


Si fracasa supongo que llamara a la movilización general y no tendran reparos en la destrucción total de Ucrania y la toma de gran parte del país.


Creo que no llegaremos a eso porque la Usa obligara a Ucrania a negociar y ceder. Total les da igual si Ucrania gana o pierde territorio


Porque sabemos que la Otan se va a meter. Solo les interesa debilitar Rusia y por ende mantener a Europa bajo control de Usa. Que ese objetivo si lo ha cumplido.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

De nuevo el asalariado de RE esparciendo su basura en el hilo.


----------



## John Nash (29 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Yo lo he leído en la página web del banco central de Rusia. Lo dijo ayer la Elvira. Si te lees el texto habla de caída del PIB del 8-10% y inflación del 18-23%.
> 
> Lo dicen ellos.
> 
> ...



No prejuzgues y no serás prejuzgado. Si me pones el enlace del banco central ya opinaremos.
Rusia tiene por hábito sano prever lo peor.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No prejuzgues y no serás prejuzgado. Si me pones el enlace del banco central ya opinaremos.
> Rusia tiene por hábito sano prever lo peor.



Coño, no sabes buscar la web del banco central de Rusia?




__





Statement by Bank of Russia Governor Elvira Nabiullina in follow-up to Board of Directors meeting on 29 April 2022 | Bank of Russia






cbr.ru





Esto me hace dudar. Si no consultas ni la fuente rusa, cómo te haces una idea de la situación económica rusa? Es solo una cuestión de fe?


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 300.000 millones de papelitos....no me extraña que Rusia ni se haya quejado del robo, las materias primas si que no se las pueden robar y no las van a cambiar por más papelitos!!




Es posible que maldigan el día que robaron los 300.000 millones. Tiempo al tiempo ...


----------



## kelden (29 Abr 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es porqué pagan ....


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hay casi 300.000 millones de dólares sólo de oligarcas mongoles para Ucrania. Lastre... jajajaja.



Error.
Los 300.000 M $ son fondos estatales del BCR.
El resto, se estima entre dineros, participaciones y bienes diversos, en unos 600.000 M $ correspondientes a fondos privados de particulares.

Los fondos estatales son INEMBARGABLES. Una cosa es congelarlos, limitar operativa y disponibilidad, y otra muy diferente embargarlos y expropiarlos.
Salvo que un estado soberano grave determinados bienes con la potestad de ser embargables y ejecutables, no se puede hacer.
Hacerlo implicaría no reconocer la soberanía de Rusia, lo que conlleva en reciprocidad que tú tampoco eres reconocible para Rusia.
Tú y todo lo tuyo (tus ciudadanos, sus bienes, sus propiedades....) pasaríais a ser _*res nullius*_ para Rusia. Cualquier acto de Rusia en justa represalia (y digo explícitamente cualquier), sería un mero acto de antipiratería.

Los fondos de particulares ya depende de su legalidad y legitimidad. Si eres un particular ruso con fondos en UK, por ejemplo, y esos fondos no cumplen determinadas legalidades de UK, por supuesto que esos fondos son perfectamente embargables y ejecutables. Evidentemente, con el debido proceso.

El problema para ejecutar esos bienes es que "oligarcas rusos puros" hay pocos, y con los capitales masivamente fuera de Rusia, corresponden básicamente a oligarcas anti-Putin. Muchos de esos "oligarcas rusos" son entramados ruso-ucranianos, o ruso-lituanos, o armenio-ruso-ucrano-letones, o cualquier otra combinación imaginable.
Y la mayor parte de oligarcas rusos pro-Putin, tienen la mayor parte de capitales a buen recaudo, sea en la propia Rusia (Kaliningrado y Vladivostok) o en otras circunscripciones serias, discretas y seguras.

Así que sí, en un acto de _supina inteligencia_ occidente puede decidir arruinar a todos esos mangantes y ladrones anti-putin, para enriquecer a algunos mangantes y ladrones ucranianos, que por supuesto correrán a hacerse "amigos" del nuevo amo y señor de Ucrania (los negocios, si hay afinidad con el poder político, salen mejor.....)
En dos meses se han visto tantas estupideces de Occidente, que unas cuantas más no son descartables.


----------



## Argentium (29 Abr 2022)

La nota dice explícitamente que fue "asesinado", o sea, fue voluntariamente como combatiente a una guerra, murió en acto de combate, pero para "el periodismo independiente, libre y democrático" el soldado fue Asesinado, manda webs. Saludos 

*El Pentágono pide a los estadounidenses que no vayan a luchar a Ucrania, tras muerte de un exmarine*
El *Pentágono instó hoy a los estadounidenses a desistir de ir a luchar a Ucrania*, tras conocerse la muerte de uno sus ciudadanos que viajó a ese país europeo para combatir contra las fuerzas rusas.

*“Seguimos instando a los estadounidenses a que no viajen a Ucrania”,* dijo el vocero del Departamento de Defensa norteamericano, John Kirby, a la cadena _CNN_, quien calificó la noticia de “desgarradora” y ofreció su apoyo a la familia del fallecido.

“Esta es una zona de guerra continua, (...) no es un lugar al que deban ir los estadounidenses”, insistió.

El pedido del Pentágono fue reiterado tras conocerse el deceso de Willy Joseph Cancel, *un exinfante de la marina estadounidense de 22 años, quien habría sido asesinado el pasado lunes en Ucrania*, según narró su madre, Rebecca Cabrera, al mismo canal de noticias.

“Quería ir allí porque creía por lo que se está luchando en Ucrania, y quería formar parte de ello para contener (la amenaza) allá y no dejar que llegue hasta aquí”, explicó.

Según la mujer, el joven trabajaba para una empresa contratista militar privada que buscaba gente para luchar en Ucrania y le pagaba mientras enfrentaba allí a las tropas rusas. Cancel voló a Polonia el 12 de marzo y cruzó a Ucrania entre el 12 y el 13 de marzo, donde combatía junto a un grupo de hombres de “todos países diferentes”, precisó.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ayer el banco central de Rusia estimó una caída del PIB del 8-10% y un inflación superior al 20% en 2022. No sé...





John Nash dijo:


> Enlace please.



Id a la fuente lo digo Theilard de Chardin.

La fuente dice eso pero añade que son cambios que se producen por el reajuste que ha debido de hacer la economia rusa por las sanciones y que son meramente temporales, como en los automóviles que hay demanda pero no hay oferta por falta de piezas que importaban y eso crea inflación, destacar dos párrafos para poner en perspectiva y pongo link al informe de banco central ruso (Ingles)





__





Statement by Bank of Russia Governor Elvira Nabiullina in follow-up to Board of Directors meeting on 29 April 2022 | Bank of Russia






www.cbr.ru




...
We expect GDP to expand by 4–5.5% by the end of 2023, as compared to the end of this year. The same is true for household consumption. Although consumption will decline in 2023 against the overall figures of 2022 (again, because of the high base of the first quarter 2022), it will be 4.5–6% higher in the end of next year than in the fourth quarter this year.
...
Prices will mostly adjust to the changed conditions this year, and to a lesser extent — next year. As a result, annual inflation will slow down to 5–7% next year and return to the target in 2024. Inflation will decrease and return to 4% owing to the pursued monetary policy.

Nota: Veo que ya has puesto la fuente.


----------



## perrasno (29 Abr 2022)

¿Mapita de cómo está el frente en Sievierodonetsk tenemos? Según veo en wiki Rubizhne liberado.


----------



## NPI (29 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> No pasa nada, es una finta con tanques que valen 1000 euros tripulados por reclutas novatos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro de los  COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS hace su aparición en el hilo.


----------



## niraj (29 Abr 2022)

Entrevista de Cesar Vidal a Liu Sivaya


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Id a la fuente lo digo Theilard de Chardin.
> 
> La fuente dice eso pero añade que son cambios que se producen por el reajuste que ha debido de hacer la economia rusa por las sanciones y que son meramente temporales, como en los automóviles que hay demanda pero no hay oferta por falta de piezas que importaban y eso crea inflación, destacar dos párrafos para poner en perspectiva y pongo link al informe de banco central ruso (Ingles)
> 
> ...



Si, las previsiones para 2023 y 2024 son esas.
Para 2022 son las que he apuntado antes. 

Evidentemente son las más positivas para Rusia que he visto.

Las otras, por muy confiables que me parezcan no las pongo aquí ni en pintura.

Ya que son manipulaciones nazi-judias-sionistas-nwo-satanicas-adenocromo y no se que más... Esto es burbuja... Lo sé..


----------



## Remequilox (29 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porqué pagan ....



Porque los rusos tiene el carácter de hacer todo lo posible por cumplir lo que han dicho que cumplirían.
Si dijeron que ellos servirían taitantosmil hectómetros de gas, lo harán, aunque les enviemos tanques y misiles a los ucranianos.
Si dijeron que dame un préstamo que te lo devuelvo en tanto tiempo, incluso aunque hagamos cosas para que no puedan hacerlo, ellos hacen aun más para cumplir lo que dijeron que harían.
El único ruso que no cumple es el ruso muerto.

Es también un acto de comunicación política de importancia bélica. Es enviar una señal de determinación y voluntad de cumplimiento con lo dicho, a cualquier precio. (Y si han dicho lo que han dicho sobre riesgos existenciales y amenazas estratégicas, que NADIE tenga la más mínima duda que si llega el momento, lo harán, y podrán hacerlo)


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

Muy buen e interesante artículo por alguien que piensa y que explica la estrategia rusa

¿Qué hacer con el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania?









Спецоперация Z: что делать с западным потоком оружия на Украину


Постараюсь ответить на самый острый вопрос: почему Россия адекватно, по законам военного времени, не реагирует на поставки оружия странами НАТО. Хотя, глядя на перечень поставляемого, впору всерьёз забеспокоиться. Оно способно многое изменить на поле боя. В теории... Разберём примеры. НАТО...




antimaydan.info


----------



## crocodile (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre el bombardeo de ayer en el mercado de Donetsk. Esta tarde han vuelto a bombardear con una andanada de un centenar de cohetes Grad, por fortuna parece que causó pocas víctimas.
> 
> Marina Kharkova:
> 
> ...



Me parece grave que tras 2 meses de operación aun no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis lo suficiente de la ciudad de Donestk para evitar que bombardeen.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Porque los rusos tiene el carácter de hacer todo lo posible por cumplir lo que han dicho que cumplirían.



Como cuando dijeron que no iban a invadir Ucrania?
O como cuando dijero que garantizaban la seguridad de Ucrania si les daban las nukes, de acuerdo al memorandum de Budapest?


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

El *Memorándum de Budapest sobre Garantías de Seguridad* es un acuerdo político firmado en Budapest, Hungría, el 5 de diciembre de 1994, ofreciendo garantías de seguridad por parte de sus signatarios con respecto a la adhesión de Ucrania al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear. El memorándum fue originalmente suscrito por tres potencias nucleares: Rusia, Estados Unidos y Reino Unido. 

El memorándum incluye garantías de seguridad frente a las amenazas o el uso de la fuerza contra la integridad territorial o la independencia política de Ucrania, así como la de Bielorrusia y Kazajistán. Como resultado, Ucrania cedió el tercer arsenal de armas nucleares del mundo entre 1994 y 1996.


----------



## Malevich (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Contra esa doctrina anglosajona, los rusos tienen la suya propia:
> _"Los rusos no comienzan las guerras, LAS TERMINAN"._



Y en la capital del invasor...


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si, las previsiones para 2023 y 2024 son esas.
> Para 2022 son las que he apuntado antes.
> 
> Evidentemente son las más positivas para Rusia que he visto.
> ...




En mi vida anterior me tiré de un rascacielos por confiar en previSIONes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia tiene por hábito sano prever lo peor.



Como cuando previeron tomar Ucrania en 72 horas?
O como cuando previeron que Occidente no se atrevería a embargarles sus activos en el extranjero?
O como cuando previeron que los países europeos no se atreverían a ayudar militarmente a Ucrania?
O como cuando previeron que Ucrania no sería capaz de atacar territorio ruso?
Continuo?


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El héroe...




Es que ellos no saben tocar el piano con la polla y Zelensky si.


----------



## ccartech (29 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La nota dice explícitamente que fue "asesinado", o sea, fue voluntariamente como combatiente a una guerra, murió en acto de combate, pero para "el periodismo independiente, libre y democrático" el soldado fue Asesinado, manda webs. Saludos
> 
> *El Pentágono pide a los estadounidenses que no vayan a luchar a Ucrania, tras muerte de un exmarine*
> El *Pentágono instó hoy a los estadounidenses a desistir de ir a luchar a Ucrania*, tras conocerse la muerte de uno sus ciudadanos que viajó a ese país europeo para combatir contra las fuerzas rusas.
> ...






*No tiene nada de EEUU 
La madre de Cancel, Rebecca Cabrera.
Lo que decía hace 1 mes apx, Latinos que ponen la cabeza por el verso de la libertad.
Me encanta el mensaje de EEUU los apoyamos pero no viajen a sumarse a Ucrania. 
SOLO ARMAS EVIDENMENTE Y DEUDA*


----------



## niraj (29 Abr 2022)

Más sobre "expertos" españoles....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tener mayor presupuesto que Rusia no sirve, porque con el mismo presupuesto
> Rusia hace el doble. Y China el triple. Pero bueno, a lo que iba: datos fiables
> por si los hubiera.



Esos datos no los vamos a saber nunca por cuestiones de seguridad, y más a partir de ahora.

Hasta la fecha en los periódicos Rusos aparecían noticias de los diferentes contratos estatales para la compra de armamento.

Un ejemplo:
Más contratos por Pantsir y Tors

Ocultaban algunas cosas pero en general eran bastante transparentes en sus cifras en cuanto a aviones, submarinos, barcos, tanques, etc... Pero esto seguramente se acabe a partir de ahora y no creo que den tanta información a partir de ahora.

Con respecto al número de misiles no creo que esa cifra que te han dado sea la real.


----------



## orcblin (29 Abr 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El héroe...



este no es un oligarca, es un hombre echo a si mismo


----------



## SPQR (29 Abr 2022)

Covidiano? totalitario? tragacionista? 

Tú estás muy maaaaal.




NPI dijo:


> Otro de los  COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS hace su aparición en el hilo.


----------



## orcblin (29 Abr 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Vienen regulinchi de reservas ,10 días pasan rápido



es que en un mes , se cargan 6000 tipos... eso no lo aguanta nadie..

como dije, o empiezan a meter mercenarios a saco o esto termina más rápido de lo que quiere rusia.

y entiendo que los mercenarios habrán subido sus tarifas, porque el peligro de muerte es muy elevada.


----------



## Zhukov (29 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Breve parte hoy con un resumen de ayer y hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro resumen de Readovka que he añadido, con algo más de detalle y noticias externas









El tema principal que preocupa a muchas personas hoy es la adopción por parte del Congreso de los Estados Unidos del programa de préstamo y arriendo para Ucrania. Se espera que pronto se entreguen grandes cantidades de armas modernas. La guerra alcanzará un nuevo nivel, porque ahora también tendremos que luchar con la industria militar estadounidense. Se esperan entregas de armas pesadas estadounidenses, incluidos aviones F-16. Hoy escribimos sobre el hecho de que Ucrania ya está entrenando pilotos para estas máquinas. Aquí debe comprender de una vez por todas, estamos en guerra con la OTAN, donde Ucrania es solo personal de servicio barato y carne de cañón.

También en la frontera bielorruso-polaca, hay una transferencia de un grupo de choque de tropas de Polonia. La respuesta fue enviar unidades bielorrusas para fortalecer la frontera.

Las "llegadas" fueron esta mañana en la frontera de la región de Bryansk, cerca del pueblo de Belaya Beryozka. El ejército ucraniano apuntó al ferry, pero golpeó el cementerio. Morteros disparados en un puesto de control en la aldea de Krupets, región de Kursk. También hubo fuertes llegadas nocturnas en el norte de Donetsk.

En los frentes. En el norte de Kharkov, la lucha continúa por el pueblo de Russkaya Lozovaya. El enemigo también está tratando de estar activo, defendiéndose en el área fortificada de Zolochiv, así como al este de Chuguev.

En la parte de Izyumen el área de Oskol, un cerco de un grupo enemigo de unos mil hombres. Los combates continúan en el área de Pashkov, al norte de la carretera Barvenkovo—Slavyansk. Los combates también continúan en la zona de Yampol y Krasny Liman. Durante la retirada de las unidades regulares del ejército ucraniano, el puente sobre el río Seversky Donets fue destruido.

Al otro lado de la República de Lugansk: hay combates en la zona industrial de Rubezhnoye, donde se han retirado los restos de las fuerzas de AFU que defienden en los distritos del sur de la ciudad. Hay batallas por Orekhovo, al sur de Lisichansk, y también en las afueras de Severodonetsk. Un gran depósito de municiones fue destruido en Popasnaya.

En Donetsk: el enemigo disparó más de 80 misiles Grad en la parte occidental de Donetsk. No hay cambios en Avdeyevka. Al norte, hay combates cerca de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdiivka, en el área de Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutovka. También hay combates en el área de Troitsky. En Marinka, los combates continúan en la zona de la montaña de escombros. Todavía no hay avances significativos. También hay batallas en dirección a Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselovka. El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Gulai-Pole.

En Mariupol, la fuerza ucraniana en Azovstal está completamente bloqueada y está sujeta a ataques constantes. No es posible escapar, las reservas se están agotando. Una parte significativa de las fuerzas aliadas de cerca de Mariupol fue transferida a las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporozhye. Por la noche, apareció un mensaje sobre la evasión de una familia de tres personas del territorio de Azovstal.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desplegaron una nueva formación: la brigada mecanizada 60, que participa en el área del asentamiento de Pologi en el sur de la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

En Odessa se están preparando para el posible inicio de las hostilidades en caso de un avance de las tropas rusas cerca de Nikolaev. También hay signos de un aumento en la agrupación de la OTAN en Rumania, que puede ingresar al territorio de Moldavia y la región de Odessa. Se impondrá un toque de queda en días festivos en Odessa. La situación en Transnistria sigue siendo tensa.

Dato interesante: las fuerzas especiales rusas capturaron a dos soldados británicos del SAS en Kherson. La ubicación de los especialistas británicos se filtró desde Kiev. Información no menos interesante e importante: hoy se supo que Polonia ha transferido 200 tanques T — 72 a Ucrania, lo que permitirá equipar hasta dos brigadas de tanques.


----------



## Peineto (29 Abr 2022)

El presidente azerí, Ilham Aliyev, parece ser que empieza a verle las orejas al lobo ...


----------



## xenofonte (29 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.




Leticia enviando chorizos por el mundo adelante, con lo que le gusta la carne...

Y creo que el ayatollah iraní también les envía unos jamones


----------



## vettonio (29 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo cuál demuestra que USA está acojonada, porque en otra situación y con cualquier otro país, habrían bombardeado sin límite.
> Y aquí, se limitan a gimotear en la tele como nenazas.
> 
> Joder, cómo estamos disfrutando en Rusia de ver este "derroimiento" usano y europeo.
> No os lo podéis ni imaginar.



Yo no haría la misma lectura del "momento emocional" de Kirby.

Es patético y ridículo. Pero preocupante, muy preocupante. ¿Cómo puede alguien con dos dedos de frente, creerse esa actuación? Todo un militar de carrera al que se le presupone frialdad y control de emociones. 

Pero Kirby busca un impacto emocional -una vez mas la estrategia de controlar las mentes mediante mensajes dirigidos a las zonas del cerebro que procesan las emociones- y seguro que en una inmensa mayoría de la audiencia lo consigue. ¿Qué clase de asesino psicópata no será Putin, que hasta un militar se "rompe" al referirse a sus crímenes? 

Eso no es gimotear, es actuar, es engañar para lograr una reacción extrema de la audiencia. 

Es verdad, el Pentágono va a saco. Si quisieran plegar velas deberían haberlo hecho hace dos semanas al menos. Al exterminio del ejército ukro en el Donbass le sucederan otras maniobras con polacos, rumanos o con aliens. Da igual, no tienen otra estrategia que la escalada contínua ¿hasta donde? Soy muy pesimista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Abr 2022)

*28.04.2022*

En _Time_. Firma Simon Shuster.

Inside Zelensky's World
*Inside Zelensky's World*


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Porque los rusos tiene el carácter de hacer todo lo posible por cumplir lo que han dicho que cumplirían.
> Si dijeron que ellos servirían taitantosmil hectómetros de gas, lo harán, aunque les enviemos tanques y misiles a los ucranianos.
> Si dijeron que dame un préstamo que te lo devuelvo en tanto tiempo, incluso aunque hagamos cosas para que no puedan hacerlo, ellos hacen aun más para cumplir lo que dijeron que harían.
> El único ruso que no cumple es el ruso muerto.
> ...



No se, a mi me parece hacer el gilipollas. Claro que el gobierno ruso se puede permitir gilipolleces y van a ganar igual salvo que entre la OTAN en pleno. Pero las gilipolleces retrasan su victoria y la encarecen en vidas de soldados propios.

Seguir llamando socios a los que te llaman asesino y envian armas a tus enemigos declarados es una tontada, y no va a dejar de serlo porque te caigan más simpaticos o menos.

Claro que Rusia va a ganar, jaja tienen unos soldados increibles. No pestañean los cabrones, pero el merito de un gobierno es hacerlo lo mejor posible con los medios disponibles.

Los puentes no se vuelan, Zelenski se da paseos, el gas sigue fluyendo porque Putin cree que si lleva esto a nivel bajo todo va a poder seguir más o menos igual. No entiende que la guerra sera hasta el final, no a bombazos que los anglos no se atreven pero la guerra economica no va a cesar aunque tomen Kiev. Estan perdiendo un tiempo preciosos en reestructurar su economia. Como lo perdieron antes en sacar su pasta de la angloesfera.


----------



## ccartech (30 Abr 2022)

El secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, dice que cree que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, declarará oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania durante el desfile del 9 de mayo, una medida que traería más reservistas o "carne de cañón".


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


>



Chorradas, si los rusos le quisieran muerto estaría muerto. Encima el cachondo les vacila con el tema. En fin , les esta bien empleado por no haber hecho la pertinente baraja de cartas con las caras de este y el resto. Es lo que hacen los yanquis, se lo toman como algo personal.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Chorradas, si los rusos le quisieran muerto estaría muerto. Enciema el cachodo les vacila con el tema. En fin , les esta bien empleado por no haber hecho la pertinente baraja de cartas con las caras de este y el resto. Es lo que hacen los yanquis, se lo toman como algo personal.




Yo eso no lo sé. El reportaje de _Time_ ahí está. Recién acabo de fregar el suelo de casa... Soy un puro espectador.


----------



## quinciri (30 Abr 2022)

las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo

[QUOTE="El Mercader, post: 40420639, member: 195101"
Interesante, pero ¿la fuente? De momento parece que los Chinos se mantienen muy al margen.
[/QUOTE]

Hombre, yo creo que los chinos son prudentes y discretos, y especialmente en temas que requieren de sigilo y discreción. 
Pero yo estoy seguro, y sin necesidad de fuente que me lo confirme, que los chinos echaran una manita a los rusos en lo que convenga a los dos, y por el tiempo que convenga. Y sin necesidad de darle innecesario y patético bombo y platillo al asunto, y como está haciendo "oxidente" (gUSAnolandia, mainly) con lo de la "supuesta ayuda" a la agonizante Ucrania..


----------



## John Nash (30 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo
> 
> [QUOTE="El Mercader, post: 40420639, member: 195101"
> Interesante, pero ¿la fuente? De momento parece que los Chinos se mantienen muy al margen.



Hombre, yo creo que los chinos son prudentes y discretos, y especialmente en temas que requieren de sigilo y discreción.
Pero yo estoy seguro, y sin necesidad de fuente que me lo confirme, que los chinos echaran una manita a los rusos en lo que convenga a los dos, y por el tiempo que convenga. Y sin necesidad de darle innecesario y patético bombo y platillo al asunto, y como está haciendo "oxidente" (gUSAnolandia, mainly) con lo de la "supuesta ayuda" a la agonizante Ucrania..
[/QUOTE]
Rusia y China tienen un enemigo común, como en 1941.


----------



## ccartech (30 Abr 2022)

Frank Carlucci Oficial de la CIA que usó el dinero de la cocaína sudamericana de los años 80 para iniciar Black Rock y financiar al grupo Carlyle. Llegó a ser el jefe de la OTAN. Esta OTAN es una operación de la CIA. Ucrania fue derrocada por la CIA. Burisma fue su enjuague. Cofer Black el CEO es la CIA.


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Yo eso no lo sé. El reportaje de _Time_ ahí está. Recién acabo de fregar el suelo de casa... Soy un puro espectador.



Claro, respondia a la información no a tí. Esta bien leer de todo.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Es verdad, el Pentágono va a saco. Si quisieran plegar velas deberían haberlo hecho hace dos semanas al menos. Al exterminio del ejército ukro en el Donbass le sucederan otras maniobras con polacos, rumanos o con aliens. Da igual, no tienen otra estrategia que la escalada contínua ¿hasta donde? Soy muy pesimista.*



La escalada se lleva planificando desde hace años y no va a tener límite. Estados Unidos no puede permitir que el eje Rusia-China acabe dominando el mundo y convirtiendo a Estados Unidos en un país de segunda categoría. Además, la agenda globalista fracasaría.

Mi teoría es que Putin está yendo muy lento porque no quiere gastar todas sus fuerzas en Ucrania en previsión del más que seguro ataque de la OTAN.

Al final a China no le van a quedar mas huevos que entrar para ayudar a Rusia, ya que China no puede permitirse una Rusia controlada por la OTAN que le corte el suministro de materias primas. O puede que Rusia nukee todo el globo antes de ser desguazada... Pero eso tampoco lo veo una solución "agradable" para la humanidad.

No obstante, creo que la guerra total está servida y es lo que los demócratas americanos llevan buscando desde hace años: Recordad a HIllary Clinton y su "no sé si debemos empezar la guerra con Rusia o con China" que decía en uno de sus emails filtrados.

Rusia tiene todas mis simpatias, pero no puede luchar contra todo el ejército combinado de la OTAN + los aliados del pacífico sin tirar nukes. Estamos hablando de 45 naciones. Rusia solo tiene 145 millones de habitantes y el enemigo 1000 millones.

Así que solo quedan dos opciones.

1) Retirarse de Ucrania, mover la capital de Moscú a Siberia (lejos del escudo antimisiles) y tratar de volcarse en sí misma y en el mercado asiático.
2) Dar un golpe en la mesa y empezar con las nukes tácticas so pena de que todo vaya escalando.

Putin, es un tío inteligente, un patriota y un as en marcar los tiempos. Pero el enemigo es mucho más grande y está en modo suicida.

No obstante os digo una cosa: Si Rusia-China no ganan esta guerra, preparaos todos para la esclavitud del globalismo y del gobierno mundial.

Yo, si no empiezan a volar las nukes en breve, ya he pensado en comprarme un pequeño velero y dedicarme el resto de mi vida a navegar y a gastar todos los ahorros que he acumulado en mi vida... total., para lo que nos queda de libertad.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, dice que cree que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, declarará oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania durante el desfile del 9 de mayo, una medida que traería más reservistas o "carne de cañón".



No soporto al payaso este hijo de puta. Habría que nukearlo.


----------



## lapetus (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De verdad, cuando vais a entender de una vez que el patriotismo es una absoluta gilipollez



Así es.
Convertíos y dejad de hacer seguidismo del líder mundano de turno, tanto de unos como de otros, porque todos sirven a Satán, verdadero gobernante en la sombra.


----------



## quinciri (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis una obsesión con los recursos...xD, no salís de ahí...



Baja los humos, nen , que quien más quien quien menos ya tiene su psicoanalista, o algo que se le parece ....

Y por cierto, ¿ Tú cuando va a salir de lo de que a la "gasolinera rusa" le va a ir fatal sin "oxidente", y cuando el mundo no se acaba, ni de cerca, con lo de "oxidente".

Es mas , yo creo que con lo de intentar aislar a Rusia de Oxidente, es Oxidente el que se esta aislando paulatinamente del resto del mundo.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Rusia*, *Vladímir Putin*, *ha confirmado* su asistencia a la cumbre del G20 *de finales de este año en Bali en una conversación con el presidente de Indonesia, Joko Widodo.



Podría ser el fin del G20, si falta "occidente" son como mínimo 10 bajas bastante relevantes.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los de Rammstein, aunque no lo quieran, suelen acabar marcados por la polémica. Acaban de sacar un nuevo disco y ya hay polémica por su portada, el motivo es fácil de deducir en un mundo de ofendiditos programados por la propaganda. Me imagino que la portada estaría diseñada antes de febrero, estas cosas se suelen hacer con tiempo, pero agradezco que hayan seguido adelante con su plan. Estoy convencido, teniendo en cuenta el mundo en el que vivimos, que algunos les habrán aconsejado modificar un poco esa portada



Zeit = Tiempo


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La dura arremetida de China contra EEUU: “La OTAN ha arruinado Europa”
> 
> 
> Wang Wenbin, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, asegura que Washington se propone ahora “arruinar” Asia y el Pacífico
> ...



Y los comentarios de la "noticia" son la leche, son más fanáticos y sectarios que los que "redactan" en el panfleto de LaSinRazon ya que estos viven del contribuyente español vía Presupuestos Generales del Estado, es decir, sin paguitas el panfleto cierra y sus loros se van a la calle.


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podría ser el fin del G20, si falta "occidente" son como mínimo 10 bajas bastante relevantes.



Si dejan de ir ellos, porque va Putin............ Es Putin quien les echa . No creo que no vayan, iran y luego se saldran de la foto o algo similar. Pataletas de niños consentidos.

Les guste o no a los anglos, el mundo es mucho más equilibrado ahora. Aun tienen mucha influencia , pero no es la que tenian. Demasiadas sanciones, demasiados abusos, demasiados enemigos dejados atras pero sin ser derrotados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*.
> Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.
> 
> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> ...



El problema de la guerra nuclear no es si va a ocurrir o no, sino cuándo. Ahora mismo "occidente" se ha visto sorprendido por el acaecimiento de esto, sencillamente no estaban preparados para algo así, a diferencia de Rusia y China "occidente" no se gasta el 6% de su presupuesto en ejército y armamento ni en desarrollar armas apocalípticas de ese nivel, ni lleva lustros preparando esta guerra (al menos que sepamos, a saber si EEUU dispone de alguna "Wunderwaffen"). Lo que si sabemos es que a partir de ahora "occidente" va a nuclearizarse en cantidades industriales. Los tratados Start I y II están absolutamente rotos, vamos a un mundo infectado de nukes. A no ser que "alguien" invente un mecanismo de neutralización de nukes hipersonicas se va a gastar cantidades enormes de dinero en eso. Se sabe que China está construyendo ahora mismo nukes según le da su capacidad con el objetivo de desarrollar tantas como las que tiene EEUU o Rusia. Para compensar ese "desnivel" se espera que "Occidente" también comience a desarrollar así como a crear más misiles hipersónicos (EEUU, RU y Francia, pero quién sabe si alguno más también).


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Hollywood



Que se preocupe de su "jefe" y familia, lo digo por las depravaciones, entre otras cosas.

P.D.: Refranero español: Vemos la paja en el ojo ajeno, y no vemos la viga en el nuestro


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Abr 2022)

El 9 de mayo se puede hacer un llamamiento masivo a tomar las armas


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

__





Coronel Richard Black: Estados Unidos lleva al mundo a una guerra nuclear


el Coronel Richard Black, Senador Richard Black, quien, después de servir 31 años en los Marines y en el Ejército, luego sirvió en la Cámara de Delegados de Virginia de 1998 a 2006, y en el Senado de Virginia de 2012 a 2020. Carrera Militar en sus propias palabras: Bueno, permítanme empezar...




www.burbuja.info





Frases impactantes.

Siria: 

Hoy somos partidarios de Al Qaeda, donde están embotellados en la provincia de Idlib. La CIA les suministró bajo la operación secreta TimberSycamore. Les dimos todas sus armas antitanque, todos sus misiles antiaéreos. Y Al Qaeda siempre ha sido nuestra fuerza sustituta sobre el terreno.

Y nuestro objetivo era derrocar al gobierno legítimo de Siria, y para ello empleamos a soldados apoderados que eran los más viles de los terroristas

la guerra de Estados Unidos contra Siria es una guerra de agresión

Estados Unidos se ha apoderado, de dos partes importantes de Siria. Una es una parte muy importante, el río Éufrates, corta alrededor de un tercio de la parte norte de Siria: Los Estados Unidos invadieron esa parte. Esa parte de Siria es que es el granero de todo el pueblo sirio, *Queríamos quitarle el trigo, para provocar la hambruna entre el pueblo sirio. *La otra cosa que pudimos hacer, es apoderarnos de la mayor parte de los campos de petróleo y gas natural.

¡No estábamos en guerra con Siria! Y sin embargo, teníamos un bloqueo naval alrededor del país. Devaluamos su moneda a través del sistema SWIFT para los pagos internacionales, lo que les impedía comprar medicamentos.

*Hubo una misteriosa explosión en el puerto de Líbano, y fue una explosión masiva de un barco cargado de fertilizante de nitrato de amonio. Destruyó el sistema bancario del Líbano, que era una de las pocas líneas de vida que le quedaban a Siria.

Y así hubo una campaña de violación, fue una campaña organizada de violación en toda la nación de Siria. Y en realidad había mercados de esclavos que surgieron en algunas de estas áreas rebeldes donde realmente tenían listas de precios de las diferentes mujeres. Y curiosamente, los precios más altos fueron para los niños más pequeños*

No digo que la CIA creara esta política, pero entendían que era una política generalizada y la aprobaban. Nunca la criticaron de ninguna manera.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

The consolidated detachment of special forces of the #Russian Guard from Kabardino-Balkaria returned home after completing combat missions during the operation in #Ukraine.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo no haría la misma lectura del "momento emocional" de Kirby.
> 
> Es patético y ridículo. Pero preocupante, muy preocupante. ¿Cómo puede alguien con dos dedos de frente, creerse esa actuación? Todo un militar de carrera al que se le presupone frialdad y control de emociones.
> 
> ...



Gimotean. Porque no ha sido solo Kirby.
La pelirroja Psaki lloró hace una semana.

Son gimoteos. Como en tuiter. Como en este mismo foro, lloros, quejas, desengaños, amarguras, impotencia, vulnerabilidad. Llámalo como quieras.

USA NUNCA actúa de esta manera cuando se habla de la guerra. Al revés, se muestran poderosos ante los medios. Prepotentes. Desafiantes.
Porque así son los anglos.

Pero es que esta vez los rusos les han cogido de las pelotas...militarmente se están follando a Ucrania, a la Otan y a los aliados otánicos. Y económicamente Usa se va al guano. Es irremediable. Es imparable. Y además, ES YA.

Yo he vivido y trabajado en Ohio durante una etapa de mi vida. Gente currante pero que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto.
Ahora, dile a un agricultor o ganadero del Lago Erie que por culpa de Putin sus cosechas no se venden, por ser caras.
Dile que el galón de gasofa ha pasado de costar 2 dolares en 2020, a costar 4, y pronto 5 y 6....por culpa de un cocainómano a 10.000 km.

No nos olvidemos que USA está al borde de una guerra civil desde hace tiempo. Y ahora la gente se pregunta qué hace el pederasta enviando miles de millones a un país que no saben ni colocar en el mapa.

Estados Unidos se ha llevado tal ostia con lo de Ucrania, que no está sabiendo asimilarlo. Y esto acaba de empezar.
Rusia con muy poco, los ha puesto de vuelta y vuelta. Y en dos meses!!!!!!
La hegemonía usana militar y económica, está desmoronándose delante de nuestras narices. Lo hemos dicho muchas veces; Rusia y los rusos, te aguantan un lustro con el PIB cayendo a plomo y la inflación a doble dígito. Sin inmutarse. Y más ahora, que la Rusofobia es gasolina para el nacionalismo ruso. Pero ni europa ni usa aguantan más de medio año con la inflación desbocada y crecimiento cero.
Las calles van a arder, porque además vuestras calles se han llenado de mierda y de gente a la que su vida le importa poco, y la vida de un europeo menos.

Europa no tiene nada que ofrecer. Internet Explorer Borrell y Von der Hitler representan perfectamente a la Unión: Dos políticos que no ha votado NADIE y que arrastran la corrupción a sus espaldas. Viajando, gastando, diciendo soplapolladas, y carne de memes.
Bienvenidos al nuevo orden mundial...aunque no sea el esperado.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Todo indica que la van a liar parda.
> 
> Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos exigieron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonaran Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.
> 
> ...



Hay un problemón, si la OTAN deja a Rusia hacer lo que le sale de los cojones sabemos que no van a parar en Ucrania y Moldavia, pero si les plantan cara hablan día y noche como que la única solución posible es la guerra nuclear. Resumiento: O gano o destruyo el mundo.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La escalada se lleva planificando desde hace años y no va a tener límite. Estados Unidos no puede permitir que el eje Rusia-China acabe dominando el mundo y convirtiendo a Estados Unidos en un país de segunda categoría. Además, la agenda globalista fracasaría.
> 
> Mi teoría es que Putin está yendo muy lento porque no quiere gastar todas sus fuerzas en Ucrania en previsión del más que seguro ataque de la OTAN.
> 
> ...




claro

las autarquias rusa y china son los garantes de la libertad

claro


donde vives? espero que no aqui


te declaras enemigo
y deberías acabar detenido


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

y tu a vivir a la horda?


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (30 Abr 2022)

La situación para los más de mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y de la Guardia Nacional que están rodeados y condenados a muerte cerca del embalse de Oskol es cada vez más desesperante. El comando Ukro se negó, una vez más, a liberar a las unidades de la 1ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional para que pacten una rendición.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de la guerra nuclear no es si va a ocurrir o no, sino cuándo. Ahora mismo "occidente" se ha visto sorprendido por el acaecimiento de esto, sencillamente no estaban preparados para algo así, a diferencia de Rusia y China "occidente" no se gasta el 6% de su presupuesto en ejército y armamento ni en desarrollar armas apocalípticas de ese nivel, ni lleva lustros preparando esta guerra (al menos que sepamos, a saber si EEUU dispone de alguna "Wunderwaffen"). Lo que si sabemos es que a partir de ahora "occidente" va a nuclearizarse en cantidades industriales. Los tratados Start I y II están absolutamente rotos, vamos a un mundo infectado de nukes. A no ser que "alguien" invente un mecanismo de neutralización de nukes hipersonicas se va a gastar cantidades enormes de dinero en eso. Se sabe que China está construyendo ahora mismo nukes según le da su capacidad con el objetivo de desarrollar tantas como las que tiene EEUU o Rusia. Para compensar ese "desnivel" se espera que "Occidente" también comience a desarrollar así como a crear más misiles hipersónicos (EEUU, RU y Francia, pero quién sabe si alguno más también).




Que panorama más oscuro. Este escenario de incremento de presupuestos de defensa y rearme, y de entrada de nuevos países en la Santa Alianza (Suecia y Finlandia), será un puto agosto para la industria armamentista.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

que cojones acabo de ver?

Serán de juguete espero...


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Pues si tuviesen dos dedos de frente pensarían que lo mejor para todos sería perder Ucrania, entre otras cosa porque no les pertenece.



El problema no es Ucrania, esa se da por perdida, si no la tienen ya es por la absoluta incapacidad del ejército ruso de conquistarla. El problema es que no se van a parar ahí, por el devenir de los acontecimientos está claro que también va a atacar Moldavia. ¿Y si les dejamos? Pues irán a por las Repúblicas Bálticas o Finlandia, y si nadie dice nada, pues a presas más grandes. Tan como está planeada la guerra Rusia apuesta por exterminar a centenares de millones de europeos o descendientes de europeos para que hereden el mundo otros.


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.



Las respuestas de ese hilo representan esta imagen


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

los rusos

esos seres inteligentes que viven encima de enormes cantidades de recursos que les permitirían vivir como noruegos


Noruega sueldo medio 3500 euros


pero son tan listos que prefieren vivir con 490


tan listos que tienen la misma población que en 1985
datos de mortalidad africanos
esperanza de vida 12 años por debajo de la nuestra
datos de VIH propios de 1990
....



casi tan listos como los venezolanos
esta ahi ahi


----------



## McRotor (30 Abr 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo



La falta de stock desde la aparicion del covid me hizo sospechar que a muchas fabricas las pusieron a producir otras cosas más necesarias para los tiempos que venian...

...y en estas nos encontramos en 2022 al borde de la 3GM.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Espero que Rusia nos haga el favor de ganar la guerra a TODOS. Sí, también a los otánicos.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque incluso ellos tienen que admitir que si Rusia se sale con la suya, el ridículo de las élites progres occidentales, el desprestigio de la OTAN será tal, que no quedará más remedio que cambiar muchas cosas de forma urgente.
> 
> ...



Temo que los tiros irán por ahí: La muerte de las democracias, todos seremos como China en una sociedad muy próxima a la de 1984 de Orwell. Vamos a vivir en sociedades totalitarias. Es el fin de la sociedad del bienestar, no se va a poder mantener los estados sociales en cuanto las economías europeas caigan a plomo, no haya dinero, haya escasez de alimentos y los precios de la electricidad y manufacturas aumenten, y todo ello con una carrera armamentística donde, no es que se vaya a destinar el 2% del pib al ejército, sino que estará más cerca del 6%. Con este panorama a Europa no le queda otra qu acabar con el gasto social, cerrar sus fronteras a cal y canto y a proteger su propiedad industrial como oro en paño. Vamos directos a una sociedad distópica de la peor calaña, a ver si al final la mejor época para haber nacido ha sido la de los langostas, esos que han muerto de covid rondando los 85 años, teniendo la pensión máxima y varias casas alquiladas y de vacaciones.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que cojones acabo de ver?
> 
> Serán de juguete espero...



Aunque sean de juguete (que lo son).

Luego algun vehiculo ruso los divisara a lo lejos, vera las siluetas de las armas, les pegara un misilazo y ya tendremos otra portada con los "crimenes de guerra" de Putin.

Que por otra parte es lo que buscan las personas que han enviado a esos crios a montar "controles" en medio de una zona de guerra.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Baja los humos, nen , que quien más quien quien menos ya tiene su psicoanalista, o algo que se le parece ....
> 
> Y por cierto, ¿ Tú cuando va a salir de lo de que a la "gasolinera rusa" le va a ir fatal sin "oxidente", y cuando el mundo no se acaba, ni de cerca, con lo de "oxidente".
> 
> Es mas , yo creo que con lo de intentar aislar a Rusia de Oxidente, es Oxidente el que se esta aislando paulatinamente del resto del mundo.



Aislado? yo puedo viajar a donde quiera...

Es que ese análisis que hacéis de "occidente", primero, como si fuera un bloque...que no lo es, es absolutamente absurdo...y más, además, en un foro español, no sé bien qué es lo que le gustaría a muchos....que si familia se volviese pobre o que ellos lo sean y tratar de cumplir una penitencia por algo que solo entienden ellos...no lo sé...

Lo que está claro es que los números no tienen ideologías ni dicen cosas como "oxidente" tratando de ridiculizar algo infructuosamente, más que nada, porque eso lo hace un crio de 10 años

Económicamente, a nivel social y en términos generales, un país no se sostiene solo por un tipo de industria, cuando eso ocurre, llega lo de "ejj que no somos independientes". Es decir, Rusia (como nadie en el mundo) puede depender de si misma para todo, aunque eso es algo que pueda hacer el estado ruso, que es muy diferente de la gente rusa, deberúa quedar clara esa distinción

Yo no veo al bloque occidental aislado de ninguna manera, el comercio con Asia sigue exactamente igual, hay un problema con la energía, está claro, pero no es más que un contratiempo en un momento definido, primero, porque hay maneras de paliarlo, y porque , si hacen las cosas medianamente, no va a ser tan grave

Ojo, yo no estoy diciendo que la gente en Rusia se vaya a morir de hambre tampoco, eso no va a pasar, estoy diciendo que esto, de momento, le está costando y que las medidas económicas que se proponen no dejan de ser las mismas que países...digamos, poco serios en lo que a economía se refiere, apostando por un intervencionismo cada vez más desmesurado y eso, se ha demostrado siempre como un error, porque las personas, que al fin y al cabo, son las que movemos la economía, no reaccionan nunca de la manera esperada


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Economía de mercado con mordidas y dividendos versus producción propia sujeta a costes pero con hoja de ruta ambiciosa.



Y sin embargo en los años 40-50-60 les funcionó. Tuvieron la delantera en el desarrollo de la bomba H, submarinos nucleares, etc. Supongo que ahora será un mamoneo de rentinstas, como todo lo humano, siempre acaba en corrupción.


----------



## Caracalla (30 Abr 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> las fabricas chinas estan fabricando armas y municion para rusia a deatajo
> 
> [QUOTE="El Mercader, post: 40420639, member: 195101"
> Interesante, pero ¿la fuente? De momento parece que los Chinos se mantienen muy al margen.



Hombre, yo creo que los chinos son prudentes y discretos, y especialmente en temas que requieren de sigilo y discreción.
Pero yo estoy seguro, y sin necesidad de fuente que me lo confirme, que los chinos echaran una manita a los rusos en lo que convenga a los dos, y por el tiempo que convenga. Y sin necesidad de darle innecesario y patético bombo y platillo al asunto, y como está haciendo "oxidente" (gUSAnolandia, mainly) con lo de la "supuesta ayuda" a la agonizante Ucrania..
[/QUOTE]

Los Rusos no necesitan ni armas ni munición de los Chinos. Necesitan chips, electrónica, manufacturados para la población civil y cosas por el estilo.

El Emperador proveerá.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Temo que los tiros irán por ahí: La muerte de las democracias, todos seremos como China en una sociedad muy próxima a la de 1984 de Orwell. Vamos a vivir en sociedades totalitarias. Es el fin de la sociedad del bienestar, no se va a poder mantener los estados sociales en cuanto las economías europeas caigan a plomo, no haya dinero, haya escasez de alimentos y los precios de la electricidad y manufacturas aumenten, y todo ello con una carrera armamentística donde, no es que se vaya a destinar el 2% del pib al ejército, sino que estará más cerca del 6%. Con este panorama a Europa no le queda otra qu acabar con el gasto social, cerrar sus fronteras a cal y canto y a proteger su propiedad industrial como oro en paño. Vamos directos a una sociedad distópica de la peor calaña, a ver si al final la mejor época para haber nacido ha sido la de los langostas, esos que han muerto de covid rondando los 85 años, teniendo la pensión máxima y varias casas alquiladas y de vacaciones.



Un gasto en Defensa del 6% es asumible. Lo inasumible y que compromete el Estado del bienestar es haber metido en España a millones de moronegros.


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Covidiano? totalitario? tragacionista?
> 
> Tú estás muy maaaaal.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ucrania es la disculpa para atacar a Europa.
> 
> De forma planificada EEUU ha provocado a Rusia para obligar a los países europeos a intervenir y que sean ellos los que reciban los misilazos de Rusia y China .
> 
> ...



Está por ver "quién" pone el telón, si el cerrojado lo da Europa o Rusia. Evidentemente lo hará quien comience a perder población o "el talento" comience a emigrar masivamente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

Vaia vaia… La nota de prensa íntegra en defense.gov, lo más destacado no ha sido esa emoción llamando depravados a los rusos, es la negrita:


*Los militares estadounidenses en Alemania han comenzado a entrenar a soldados ucranianos sobre los sistemas clave que se utilizan para defender a Ucrania contra la invasión rusa*, dijo el secretario de prensa del Pentágono, John F. Kirby dijo hoy.

"Estos esfuerzos se basan en el entrenamiento inicial de artillería que las fuerzas de Ucrania ya han recibido en otros lugares y también incluyen el *entrenamiento en sistemas de radar y vehículos blindados que se han anunciado recientemente como parte de los paquetes de asistencia de seguridad*", dijo Kirby.

*EE. UU. Army Europe and Africa está organizando el entrenamiento en coordinación con Alemania.*

Los miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Florida, que formaban parte del Grupo de Entrenamiento Multinacional Conjunto en el oeste de Ucrania y se les ordenó salir del país a medida que se intensificaba la amenaza de la invasión rusa, se han reunido con los ucranianos en Alemania y están trabajando de nuevo para dar a los ucranianos el conocimiento que necesitan para defender su país.

"Se nos dice que la reciente reunión de estos miembros de la Guardia Nacional de Florida con sus colegas ucranianos fue una reunión emotiva, dados los fuertes lazos que se formaron mientras vivían y trabajaban juntos antes de separarse temporalmente en febrero", dijo Kirby.

Estados Unidos no es el único país que forma a los militares ucranianos. Ayer, la ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, dijo que los militares canadienses estaban entrenando a los ucranianos en el obús M-777 en Europa.

Este esfuerzo de entrenamiento apoya directamente *los recientes paquetes de asistencia de seguridad de EE. UU. "diseñados para ayudar a Ucrania a ganar sus batallas hoy y construir fuerzas para el mañana"*, dijo Kirby.

Estos sistemas son necesarios para contrarrestar el nuevo impulso de Rusia hacia la región de Donbas de Ucrania.

Este paquete de entrenamiento es solo el último de un esfuerzo que se remonta a la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, pero que se intensificó después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania en 2014 y se anexionara ilegalmente Crimea. "*Hoy estamos aquí hablando de la Guardia Nacional de Florida*", dijo. "*Pero como todos ustedes saben, fueron precedidos por otros de sus colegas que se remontan a los últimos ocho años*".

Ese esfuerzo de entrenamiento ha sido clave para la firme defensa de Ucrania de su capital, Kiev, y la lucha que están librando en Donbas. El entrenamiento ayudó a transformar Ucrania de un ejército de estilo soviético a una fuerza más ágil y mortal. "Tienen un mejor mando y control", dijo Kirby. "Tienen una mejor iniciativa en el campo de batalla. Tienen un cuerpo de suboficiales competente que está facultado en el campo de batalla para tomar decisiones tácticas. Eso no sucedió por accidente".

La mayor parte de la formación sobre los nuevos sistemas que Ucrania está recibiendo será realizada por los Guardias de Florida. Por supuesto, pueden pedir a las unidades del Ejército en Alemania que ayuden si lo necesitan, dijo el secretario de prensa.

Los funcionarios estadounidenses quieren que el entrenamiento sea útil y constructivo, pero no oneroso, lo que significa que los ucranianos están librando una guerra en su país y no tienen tiempo para largas clases de entrenamiento. Como tal, *el ejército ucraniano eligió personal de artillería para aprender a operar el obús M-777*. Tienen los antecedentes necesarios para operar artillería y solo necesitan aprender las peculiaridades del sistema estadounidense.

*Lo mismo ocurre con los operadores de radar. Si bien recibirán sistemas estadounidenses, estos soldados ya han aprendido sobre el radar y solo necesitan aprender qué botones presionar o qué significan los pulsos en los sets estadounidenses.*

Estos soldados ucranianos regresarán a Ucrania y enseñarán a sus compañeros soldados cómo usar el equipo de manera efectiva.

"Como puedes imaginar, estos soldados están ansiosos por aprender estas nuevas habilidades, pero también están ansiosos por aplicar esas nuevas habilidades en el conflicto", dijo Kirby.

Se preguntó al secretario de prensa sobre el ruido nuclear ruso. Dijo que Estados Unidos vigila continuamente los preparativos nucleares de Rusia, y los funcionarios creen que la disuasión de Estados Unidos está posicionada correctamente. Dijo que Estados Unidos se toma en serio cualquier amenaza y está preparado.


(esto último es lo que salió en prensa)
"No voy a entrar en la psicología de [el presidente ruso] Vladimir Putin", dijo Kirby. "Es difícil ver lo que está haciendo en Ucrania, lo que sus fuerzas están haciendo en Ucrania y pensar que cualquier individuo ético y moral podría justificarlo. Es difícil mirar algunas de las imágenes e imaginar que cualquier líder bien pensado, serio y maduro lo haría. Así que no puedo hablar con su psicología. Pero creo que todos podemos hablar de su depravación".










U.S. Troops Train Ukrainians in Germany


U.S. service members in Germany have begun training Ukrainian soldiers on key systems being used to defend Ukraine against the Russian invasion, Pentagon Press Secretary John F. Kirby said.



www.defense.gov


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo del "First Strike" nuclear que desarme al enemigo es una fantasía peligrosa...totalmente irreal



Es complicado puesto que para evitar eso están los submarinos nucleares. Solo Rusia tiene más de 500 misiles en submarinos, teniendo en cuenta que EEUU posee todavía más submarinos nucleares y que deben de estar desde hace 2 meses en paradero desconocido ...


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> los rusos
> 
> esos seres inteligentes que viven encima de enormes cantidades de recursos que les permitirían vivir como noruegos
> 
> ...



El problema (para nosotros) es el imbécil al que le han tomado el pelo con lo del "capitalismo er malo" y quiera hacernos tragar con que un país donde la democracia es ínfima, donde el control del estado es casi total y donde mucha gente sobrevive como puede con poco dinero y varios curros es "el modelo a exportar a España"....

Si los estados dejasen de tocar los cojones todos viviríamos posiblemente como Noruega, pero no, quieren sus putas gilipolleces de ideas para España, para Rusia y para quien sea, con SIEMPRE el mismo resultado de mierda


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *... la humanidad siempre ha sido libre y así seguirá siendo*



Lamento decirle que no puede usted estar más equivocado.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Abr 2022)

Russia Using German, French Weapons Against Ukraine: Report


Russia has reportedly been using high-powered weapons from France, Germany, and other European Union nations during its invasion of Ukraine.




www.thedefensepost.com





Y gusana, inglesa, española,.italiana... si es que les están regalando armas a manos llenas.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lamento decirle que no puede usted estar más equivocado.



Cuando sea capaz de controlar los gustos, necesidades e intereses de la gente, lo hablamos


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Nadie dijo que se "morirían de hambre" a los dos meses, lo que se ha dicho es que la crisis económica que va a afrontar Rusia es mucho más grave que la europea, porque no tiene mucho más que gasofa, básicamente....



Y Europa no tiene energía, ni produce los suficientes alimentos, y no tiene la capacidad industrial para producir lo que consume, bueno, y menos que va a tener sin energía. La política energética de Europa de los últimos 30 años está como para ir a buscar a los responsables y pedirles explicaciones. Por no decir lo que todos estáis pensando y que está relacinado con una cuerda y un árbol.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema (para nosotros) es el imbécil al que le han tomado el pelo con lo del "capitalismo er malo" y quiera hacernos tragar con que un país donde la democracia es ínfima, donde el control del estado es casi total y donde mucha gente sobrevive como puede con poco dinero y varios curros es "el modelo a exportar a España"....
> 
> Si los estados dejasen de tocar los cojones todos viviríamos posiblemente como Noruega, pero no, quieren sus putas gilipolleces de ideas para España, para Rusia y para quien sea, con SIEMPRE el mismo resultado de mierda




espera que lo mejor es que mucho rusofilo se autodenomina liberal


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que la cosa se complica mucho.
> 
> *Éxodo masivo de población en #Transnistria por temor a una invasión militar.*
> 
> ...



Curioso el verbo ruso "desnazificar", que básicamente consiste en destruir ciudades infraestructuras civiles y pueblos, matar a unos cuantos para expulsar a la población autóctona a la UE y quedarme con el terreno conquistado.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis una obsesión con los recursos...xD, no salís de ahí...
> No se trata de lo que pueda ofrecer occidente, a nivel general, se trata de que una sociedad funciona a través de muchas cosas, muchas de ellas, ajenas al estado por completo, pero...están ahí, siempre lo están
> Tecnología, pero también cerebros que puedan trabajar con esa tecnología, investigación, etc. la lista es inmensa
> 
> ...



Está muy bien lo que dices, pero si la amenaza es a la base, a saber: energía, alimentos y seguridad, pues todo lo demas no vale absolutamente para nada.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante, pero ¿la fuente? De momento parece que los Chinos se mantienen muy al margen.



En China deben estar acojonados con el tsunami de mierda en forma de inflación y recesión de occidente. Va a caer la demanda de productos manufacturados lo que se va a traducir en desempleo en China.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Según escuché ayer, Rusia está tratando de atraer a informáticos Indios y a técnicos Chinos. Imagino que les estarán ofreciendo casa gratis ya que a los rusos si algo les sobra es espacio, pero no puedo confirmar esta información.



Da igual, los buenos se van a ir a Silicon Valley, incluidos los propios rusos que den el nivel.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

Les esta sentando mal que los ucranianos pierden a los USAnos, lo curioso es que la mayoría de las armas de alta tecnología alquiladas a los ucranianos necesitan de un entrenamiento mínimo de 1 mes por no decir 2 meses entre viajes, exámenes, etc.,, la pregunta del millón es ¿si existirá Ucrania entonces?


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Curioso, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que "occidente" no es una nación, son cerca de 40 "democracias" donde prima la contienda económica entre ellas. La fortaleza de Rusia radica en que, en cuanto la situación económica se ponga fea, esas 40 "democracias" se van a despellejar entre ellas. Otra cosa es que se sacaran de la manga un gobierno mundial compuesto originalmente por esas 40 democracias con fines expansionistas de asimilar a otras democracias cuadno sean lo suficiente maduras para ser aceptadas y deseen formar parte del tal ente multilateral. Eso si que sería un misil en la línea de flotación de Rusia y China, puesto que es una organización que si podría "derrotarlas democráticamente", pero claro, un "Gobierno Mundial" es posiblemente el objetivo final de todos: EEUU, China y Rusia, lo úico que difieren es en la forma de "implementarlo".


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No obstante os digo una cosa: Si Rusia-China no ganan esta guerra, preparaos todos para la esclavitud del globalismo y del gobierno mundial.
> 
> Yo, si no empiezan a volar las nukes en breve, ya he pensado en comprarme un pequeño velero y dedicarme el resto de mi vida a navegar y a gastar todos los ahorros que he acumulado en mi vida... total., para lo que nos queda de libertad.



Mucho mejor el esclavismo de estados totalitarios y militaristas que mandan a centros de reeducación a la disidencia, a dónde vamos a parar ...


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Que panorama más oscuro. Este escenario de incremento de presupuestos de defensa y rearme, y de entrada de nuevos países en la Santa Alianza (Suecia y Finlandia), será un puto agosto para la industria armamentista.



Sin lugar a dudas. En los consejos de adminsitración de las empresas armamentísticas deben de estar de orgias y coca chillando que "tiemble Apple y Google, que nos las comemos con papas en unos meses en Wall Street".


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Les esta sentando mal que los ucranianos pierden a los USAnos, lo curioso es que la mayoría de las armas de alta tecnología alquiladas a los ucranianos necesitan de un entrenamiento mínimo de 1 mes por no decir 2 meses entre viajes, exámenes, etc.,, la pregunta del millón es ¿si existirá Ucrania entonces?



Exactamente, eso es una de las claves. Creo que la OTAN va a terminar metiendo mucha más cantidad de personal, es imposible repeler ofensivas rusas con tropa sin formación alguna. Puede que veamos palmar a bastantes militares profesionales europeos y americanos en los próximos meses. Los medios dirán que son mercenarios y blabla.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Han quedado dos reyes desnudos en esta guerra:


El ejército ruso es un desastre, de segundo del mundo nada. Pero es que nada hace pensar que el resto de ejércitos en situaciones parecidas no hicieran ridículos semejantes. Es decir, entrar en una guerra con guante de seda es una derrota segura.
Solo valen las nukes. Si tienes nukes haces lo que te sale de los cojones y tienes el privilegio de amenazar con quemar párpados antes de que los cierres. Si no las tienes eres invadible, ignorado e irrelevante.
Es decir, no necesitas tener un ejército de centenares de miles de soldados, con uno de 80.000 y un arsenal de miles de misiles hipersónicos e intercontinentales con cabezas nucleares múltiples puedes invadir Portugal y que salga el sol por antequera.


----------



## Feriri88 (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Curioso el verbo ruso "desnazificar", que básicamente consiste en destruir ciudades infraestructuras civiles y pueblos, matar a unos cuantos para expulsar a la población autóctona a la UE y quedarme con el terreno conquistado.




desde hace 1 siglo pase lo que pase siempre es igual

la gente tiende a huir de Rusia o sus cercanías


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Un gasto en Defensa del 6% es asumible. Lo inasumible y que compromete el Estado del bienestar es haber metido en España a millones de moronegros.



Van a ser un lastre en España y en toda Europa ante la "nueva normalidad", que por cierto, no va a ser la del post-covid.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Les esta sentando mal que los ucranianos pierden a los USAnos, lo curioso es que la mayoría de las armas de alta tecnología alquiladas a los ucranianos necesitan de un entrenamiento mínimo de 1 mes por no decir 2 meses entre viajes, exámenes, etc.,, la pregunta del millón es ¿si existirá Ucrania entonces?



Las "Wunderwaffen" occidentales no sirver de mucho dárselas ahora a los ucranianos. Si se hubieran instruido a utilizarlas desde hace 2 años otro gallo cantaría, pero ahora, no les van a sacar el rendimiento adecuado por ser inexpertos en su uso.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

El vídeo no dice eso

Además:

"The president's comments aside, Tal Inbar, a senior research fellow at the U.S.-based Missile Defense Advocacy Alliance, believes that while the system could likely intercept some Russian munitions, such as Grad rockets, *the large land mass of Ukraine and the variety of Russia's projectiles means that exporting Iron Dome batteries “is more of a theoretical question and wishful thinking by Ukraine” than a practical solution*."

Explained: Why Israel's Iron Dome won't help Ukraine against Russia - Israel News - Haaretz.com


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Está muy bien lo que dices, pero si la amenaza es a la base, a saber: energía, alimentos y seguridad, pues todo lo demas no vale absolutamente para nada.



Eso da igual, compara cualquier sociedad libre y otra que no lo es, SIEMPRE la que es más libre, la que tiene miembros que pueden crear sus negocios y vivir como quieren, son las más prosperas


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> El vídeo no dice eso
> 
> Además:
> 
> ...



@Abstenuto FICCIÓN = REALIDAD


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La derivada económica de todo esto, con el giro de Rusia hacia Asia, ya es algo que falsimedia tiene que aceptar, aunque lo cuente de aquella forma…
> 
> 
> Y curiosamente en la zona rusa judía … que cosas…



*Aunque es una zona autónoma judía...* esa zona es muy proRusa..!! incluso me parece que hace unos años hubo una iniciativa para ser una zona plenamente rusa... y contrario a lo que uno pensara.. fue el propio gobierno ruso que dijo que no era necesario hacer eso..*!!* que por el momento esta bien que sea autónoma...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2022)

Financial records reveal Biden had $5.2million in unexplained income


Emails reveal Joe Biden agreed to pay Hunter's legal fees for a deal with a Chinese government-controlled company.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Nos es un lastre sino una inversión. No te hagas el tonto. Sabes que tanto el subsuelo como el suelo de UCRANIA ES RICO. Por eso el interés de USA-OTAN.



Y no te olvides la agenda 2030.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 300.000 millones de papelitos....no me extraña que Rusia ni se haya quejado del robo, las materias primas si que no se las pueden robar y no las van a cambiar por más papelitos!!



La agenda 2030 también. Y il glibilismo.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema no es Ucrania, esa se da por perdida, si no la tienen ya es por la absoluta incapacidad del ejército ruso de conquistarla. El problema es que no se van a parar ahí, por el devenir de los acontecimientos está claro que también va a atacar Moldavia. ¿Y si les dejamos? Pues irán a por las Repúblicas Bálticas o Finlandia, y si nadie dice nada, pues a presas más grandes. *Tan como está planeada la guerra Rusia apuesta por exterminar a centenares de millones de europeos o descendientes de europeos para que hereden el mundo otros*.



¿De verdad te crees todas las soplapolleces que escribes?


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso da igual, compara cualquier sociedad libre y otra que no lo es, SIEMPRE la que es más libre, la que tiene miembros que pueden crear sus negocios y vivir como quieren, son las más prosperas



Según esa definición de "sociedad libre", Rusia y China son sociedades libres. Especialmente China, que poco a poco va incrementando su clase media con un crecimiento constante


----------



## Trilobite (30 Abr 2022)

De vez en cuando alguien postea unas infografías resumen de las pérdidas ucranianas, creo que sacadas de telegram, alguien sabe el canal? 

Gracias de hantebraso


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Esto a nivel simbólico es el tiro de gracia al putinato.


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ninguna propaganda es información del campo de batalla es mucho más que el bla BLA BLA random que sale por aquí desde la barra del bar pedazo de subnormal



Eso que dices suena a mierda proUsa...


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Les esta sentando mal que los ucranianos pierden a los USAnos, lo curioso es que la mayoría de las armas de alta tecnología alquiladas a los ucranianos necesitan de un entrenamiento mínimo de 1 mes por no decir 2 meses entre viajes, exámenes, etc.,, la pregunta del millón es ¿si existirá Ucrania entonces?



Y si Ucrania sobrevive a la horda un mes más, y cuente con armamento del siglo 21, existirá Rusia?


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El adiós de Slavianka (en ruso Прощание славянки - Proschanie Slavianki) es una marcha patriótica rusa escrita por el compositor Vasili Agapkin en honor a las mujeres búlgaras cuyos maridos partieron al frente en la Primera Guerra de los Balcanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*En el video pasan una caricatura demonizando* al siempre _"trotsky"_... para mi uno de las figuras mas incomprendidas en la historia sovietica... gracias a la censura de stalin... para mi, si _trotsky_ hubiera sucedido a lenin... la URSS hubiera mejorado muchísimo...

Segun algunos historiadores serios, el propio _lenin_ había designado a _trotsky_ como su sucesor...


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

*¿ABUELA 2.0?*

Final épico


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Continua la ayuda humanitaria. Ahora de la mano de los chechenos.





> Anteriores


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos demandaron que todos sus ciudadanos abandonen Moldavia y Transnistria lo antes posible.*



*Y como es que hay gente de* "_Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos_" en transnistria....?? la republica mas soviética que la propia rusia...!!


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *¿ABUELA 2.0?*
> 
> Final épico



*"La Rus de Kiev*_ existió y existirá...*!!* No lo olvides*!!...*"_


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto a nivel simbólico es el tiro de gracia al putinato.




Aquí hay dos cuestiones a evaluar.

Por un lado Israel depende de EE.UU. para su supervivencia. No sólo por el apoyo económico (más de 3000 millones al año), sino por la apertura de sus mercados a productos de Israel, la presión de los grupos judíos en EE.UU., y el "paraguas" general que le brinda respecto a sus vecinos árabes.

Visto desde ese punto de vista, podría existir un acompañamiento de Israel a los pedidos de EE.UU. de sumarse a la resistencia y ofensiva en contra de Rusia.

Pero, por otro lado, hay una enorme población rusa en Israel (con algún que otro espía incluido asumo) y cierta contención de Rusia a los avances de Hezbollah y otros grupos.

_¿Qué le ocurriría a Israel si ahora Rusia entregara -bajo cuerda, como se hacen estas cosas-, más armas y tecnologías a los palestinos o al Hezbolláh ? ¿O tecnología misilistica más avanzada a Irán para que sus misiles ganen precisión y alcance para atacar Israel?_

*Es la encrucijada del diablo*. Es como cuando se pelea tu "papá y tu mamá" y tú no sabes a cual de los dos apoyar.

Frente a eso, puede que opere la política del "se _acata pero no se cumple_". Traducido al cristiano, pienso que Israel hablará con Rusia, le dirá que se queden tranquilos que no van a entregar nada que los perjudique, luego le dará misiles a los ucranianos, pero sujetos a ciertas condiciones (sólo para defender Kiev, o dentro de tanto tiempo que ya no serán útiles para modificar el curso de las operaciones, etc.)

Piensen que si le digo a Kiev "_te doy misiles pero tengo que darle un curso de seis meses de capacitación a tu personal_", ya para esa fecha las cosas estarán más que definidas.

Eso es lo que me parece que hará Israel, de boca para afuera darle apoyo a EE.UU. (no puede decir que no) y en los hechos demorar todo lo más posible para que no haya perjuicios para Rusia.


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Prophet (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La escalada se lleva planificando desde hace años y no va a tener límite. Estados Unidos no puede permitir que el eje Rusia-China acabe dominando el mundo y convirtiendo a Estados Unidos en un país de segunda categoría. Además, la agenda globalista fracasaría.
> 
> Mi teoría es que Putin está yendo muy lento porque no quiere gastar todas sus fuerzas en Ucrania en previsión del más que seguro ataque de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



No lo veas así tan rotundanente en números absolutos. Los países de la OTAN serán muchos pero en muchos casos ejércitos paco o de escasa moral y poblaciones hedonistas que no aguantarían las inclemencias de la guerra. No me imagino ni a Paco ni a Antonio de Cáceres yendo al frente de Rostov del Don. 

Además en el caso de guerra total Rusia puede emplear armas nucleares de manera limpia en el océano Atlántico. Es fácil, detecto por satélite X portaviones o X Task Force gusana y bombazo nuclear. Encima puedo decir que sólo han muerto estrictamente militares y si acaso alguna ballena pero ni un sólo civil. 

Ya no sólo eso te pones a lanzar Kalibr al estrecho de Ormuz y al canal de Suez y comemos tenebrios pero de verdad. 

Y aunque empiecen a suministrar F-16 a cascoporro no creo que sean versión V si no la C que ya tiene unas cuantas décadas porque saben que muchos van a caer y entonces entre Rusia y China empieza la ingeniería inversa, etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aquí hay dos cuestiones a evaluar.
> 
> Por un lado Israel depende de EE.UU. para su supervivencia. No sólo por el apoyo económico (más de 3000 millones al año), sino por la apertura de sus mercados a productos de Israel, la presión de los grupos judíos en EE.UU., y el "paraguas" general que le brinda respecto a sus vecinos árabes.
> 
> ...



La salida de la representación diplomática de Moscú del ministro israelí con mala cara mandando salir a los suyos de Ucrania, incluso antes de volver a Israel y ese cambio en la admisión de nuevos ciudadanos israelíes parece que trata de indisponer a la comunidad frente a los judíos rusos.



https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/article-705369



La clave del chantaje de Israel, para mi ha sido amenazarle con pacto con Irán. Nadie quiere ese muerto pero...los iraníes con dinero y con ayudas al programa nuclear como que no hay color a la hora de elegir.

Con suerte les toca vender hasta el escudo antimisiles que eso si que no hubiesen querido hacer tampoco los israelíes.


----------



## crocodile (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que cojones acabo de ver?
> 
> Serán de juguete espero...



Muy ucranianos pero hablando en ruso.


----------



## The_unknown (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Co



Están agilpollados


----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

tiene la.teta izquierda supercaida.. esta mujer tiene tetas salchicha ?


----------



## Sinjar (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## troperker (30 Abr 2022)

En serio estas usando tus neuronas
China invadira taiwan porque lo tiene que hacer por sus intereses y por su seguridad asi como los eeuu tiene que controlar las zonas de energia en el mundo arabe para asi tener manipulados a europa y les sirva de carne de cañon contra los rusos

la verdad es qeu yo deseo bombas nucleares para todos asi disfrutamos del espectaculo
jajaja

eeuu usa el aukus para meter a australia porque en caso china ataque taiwan
los australianos serian la primera carne de cañon a enviar contra os chinos asi como los japos
por lo tanto los eeuu tienen a las fuerzas de china divididas en atacar japon y australia y el territorio de eeuu se queda de recibir muchos ataques

china me imagino lo que espera es conseguir una mayor armada(algo que estan haciendo de una manera impresionante) mayor cantidad de buques y submarinos posibles
porque en caso de atacar taiwan los buques chinos servirian para rodear taiwan y los submarinos para atacar a cualquier buque submarino de eeuu que traten de ayudar a taiwan ademas taiwan al ser una isla podrias cortar los suministros de recursos
y los misiles de largo alcance serivirian a china para atacar paises o buques enemigos

sin energia sin alimentos que van hacer los de taiwan
eeuu tiene que meter muchos buques para ayudar a taiwan
lo van hacer creo que no
aunque para eso esta australia para facilitar como base de eeuu para atacar y defender taiwan de los chinos
pero en caso de esta guerra se de
no sera como la rusia vs ucrania
donde los rusos desde el primer dia perdonaron mucha infraestructura y muchos soldados de ucrania
yo que putin bombardeaba desde el primer dia todas las bases donde dormian los soldados de ucrania pero les dio la oportunidad de rendirse y que estos eliminaran a los nacionalistas de kiev
algunos los hicieron muchos no y decidieron luchar
en caso de una guerra rusia vs polonia
los rusos no se van a medir como lo hacen con ucrania simplemente atacarian todo la infrestructura electrica y zonas industriales de polonia
tendrias media polonia en apagones

lo mismo harian los chinos contra japon y australia atacarian con misiles todo lo importante de japon y australia
y lo mismo deberian hacer los japos y austra contra los chinos
pero la ventaja de china es que por tierra pueden recibir muchas cosas de rusia y asi central
china solo necesita energia minerales algo que le pueden dar rusia iran los paises de asia central y tienen toda su espalda cubierta

no veo a eeuu tratando defender taiwan seria muy costoso para ellos perder digamos un cuarto de su flota naval o un tercio
bueno aunque tendremos seguro a los europeos mandando sus buques como carne de cañon jajaja

la verdad tu comentario de que los chinos por las sanciones van a sentir miedo y no van a querer atacar taiwan son de risa
los chinos solo esperan completar su plan de construccion de su fuerza naval lograr ciertos cambios economicos y listo
ya tienen todo para atacar taiwan
2030 seria un buen año


----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

ppr que los que se dedicana ganar dinero en twitch son tan idiotas??


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que cojones acabo de ver?
> 
> Serán de juguete espero...



Acabas de ver a los gilipollas de sus padres a través de esos niños.


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

La ONU no está evitando una Tercera Guerra Mundial, la está financiando.


----------



## Triyuga (30 Abr 2022)

*Ucrania, fábrica de ‘fake news’*





Fabrizio Casari.- 
La propaganda y la rusofobia rampante deben leerse en función de la estrategia estadounidense que ve en la continuación de la guerra el mejor negocio posible
Es bien sabido que en todas las guerras, la verdad está entre las primeras víctimas, y la actual no es una excepción.
Por el contrario, aún más que en las guerras pasadas, pero tanto como en las guerras de la ex Yugoslavia y Siria, el peso de las mentiras y la propaganda que tiende a manipular -cuando no se inventa de la nada- es mayor. En el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania hay algunas narrativas hiperbólicas o, incluso fabricadas: una inversión constante y clara de los hechos en favor de la propaganda. El objetivo es doble: ocultar las razones del conflicto y silenciar el historial militar. En la Europa democrática, cuna de la Ilustración y de la Escuela de Fráncfort, se ha puesto en marcha un proceso de asimilación fiel de las versiones aportadas por Kiev.
No se admite ninguna duda, no se permite el análisis de los datos, incluso se elimina la verificación de las fuentes [y por supuesto no se permiten fuentes rusas]: toda duda legítima y cualquier posible pregunta se enfrentan a la acusación de «colaborar con el invasor». La pregunta más que razonable que da lugar a todo análisis digno de mención y a toda posible investigación periodística, la de «cui prodest» (¿a quién beneficia?), ha sido eliminada del escenario. Es como si Putin y el ejército ruso estuvieran presos de una locura generalizada o de una gilipollez que les hace cometer un error tras otro, un crimen tras otro, que además aumentan precisamente en correspondencia con los acontecimientos internacionales.
No es casualidad que el primer movimiento de EEUU y la UE cuando los rusos entraron en Donbass fuera cerrar los sitios web y las cadenas de televisión que podrían haber proporcionado el punto de vista de Moscú sobre la guerra, sus razones y su curso. Se consideró esencial, estratégico, contar con una narrativa única y centralizada, que se difundiera a través de la corriente principal sin tolerar dudas o incertidumbres y sin dejar lugar a preguntas...









Ucrania, fábrica de 'fake news'







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## SkullandPhones (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *¿ABUELA 2.0?*
> 
> Final épico



Te la estás cascando mucho con la abuela?


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Abr 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Te la estás cascando mucho con la abuela?



No tanto como tú con los nancys de fraguel rock


----------



## Sinjar (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

otro imbecil de youtuber que monetiza consejos...

el dia que mas cae el sp500 decia que iba a haber un rebote...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Abr 2022)

Edito este post porque es un fake que me he tragado.


----------



## Magick (30 Abr 2022)

Lavrov:
Vi un mensaje curioso de Medio Oriente en un telegrama. Si no puedes dormir debido al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, aquí tienes algunos consejos para calmarte. Primero, imagina que esto está pasando en África o en Medio Oriente, segundo, que Ucrania es Palestina, y tercero, que Rusia es Estados Unidos".


----------



## Malevich (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Curioso el verbo ruso "desnazificar", que básicamente consiste en destruir ciudades infraestructuras civiles y pueblos, matar a unos cuantos para expulsar a la población autóctona a la UE y quedarme con el terreno conquistado.



Los transnistrios son rusos o prorrusos que si huyen es por temor al ataque de ese adalid de la democracia llamado Zelensky alias el "cocas" o "el celofán". 
Te respetaba porque no insultas ni pones casquería pero estás ahora a tope con ruido y suciedad y te mando a la nevera.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042509
> 
> 
> Nunca una foto que pretendía mostrar la pena y lástima de Nazensky y provocar esa misma pena en el lector que empatizará con él, con un photoshop cutre, acabó mostrando la realidad de que Ucrania le importa una mierda pero debe fingir con lágrimas falsas.
> ...



fake de ínfima calidad. a ver si nos esforzamos un poco, todos


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Kremenchutsky Avtomobilny Zavod, fabrica de camiones KRAZ, alguien sabe si el coche blindado de las fotografias lo fabrican desde cero o utilizan un chasis y motor de un todoterreno civil 4X4 ???.









Fábrica de Automóviles de Kremenchuk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> fake de ínfima calidad. a ver si nos esforzamos un poco, todos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042517



Si es así, gracias por rectificarme: la verdad por delante, venga de donde venga. Yo también me siento engañado.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Victorias en la televisión


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda “Es una sensación interesante cuando visitas lugares por los que recientemente has tenido que luchar”, dice un joven oficial de inteligencia…




slavyangrad.es











Victorias en la televisión


30/04/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“Es una sensación interesante cuando visitas lugares por los que recientemente has tenido que luchar”, dice un joven oficial de inteligencia que se ha ofrecido voluntario para acompañarnos hasta el frente. Nuestro vehículo coge polvo en una pista abollada por los tanques al sur de Izium. Es el lugar donde las tropas rusas están abriendo las defensas del oponente para llegar a la carretera que da a Dnipropetrovsk y cortarla. Para la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el norte de la región de Donetsk, es la carretera de la vida a lo largo de la cual se garantizan los constantes suministros. Es por eso por lo que un pequeño destacamento ucraniano lleva una semana resistiendo en la localidad de Dolgonskoe, que tiene tres calles. Es la última localidad de la región de Járkov en dirección a la parte de la RPD controlada por Ucrania y Slavyansk, hacia donde avanza nuestra agrupación. Si la logística se interrumpe, el sentido de permanecer en Dolgonskoe desaparecería finalmente.

“De ahí sacamos a dos muertos”, cuenta el soldado señalando la torre del agua. “Y todo estaba minado. Se hace raro conducir tranquilamente por donde hace una semana estábamos golpeando al enemigo”.

“Se hace aún más raro llegar a un lugar así después de ocho años”, apunto en referencia a Slavyansk. “¿Es tu primera vez en el frente, _Leja_?”

“Sí, en 2014, cuando empezó todo aquí, todavía hacía desfiles en el patio de la escuela”.

“¿Te gusta esto?”

“¿Qué puede gustar aquí? Absolutamente nada. Siento pena por la población”.

“No salgáis de la carretera”, cruje la radio.

En las tierras negras quemadas por el sol a lo largo de la carretera, las minas antitanque sobresalen de los puntos verdes. En retirada, las tropas ucranianas no se han ahorrado ningún esfuerzo en los campos de minas. Los ingenieros rusos tienen que lidiar con ellas. Y tendrán que hacerlo incluso después de que terminen las hostilidades. Los campos a lo largo de la carretera están llenos de restos de proyectiles, munición y cohetes.

Los coches van a toda velocidad entre Brazhkovka y Suligovka: “Zona peligrosa”, explica el oficial. Se puede adivinar por los vehículos de combate destruidos. Detrás de Suligovka hay un saliente contra el que nuestra artillería dispara generosamente de todas partes. Ruge constantemente, anticipando el avance de la infantería.

“El enemigo tampoco se olvida de nosotros. Por la mañana y por la tarde, como está previsto. Ayer impactaron contra una casa vecina”, explican los soldados sobre las particularidades de la vida en la línea del frente.

No hay comodidades en la guerra: hay que acostumbrarse a lo que hay. A los cobertizos dilapidados, clubs rurales, chabolas del bosque. En algunas zonas de organizan tres comidas calientes al día. En otras, hay que conformarse con raciones secas. Pero los chicos establecen un tipo de vida militar. Los uniformes lavados vuelan al viento sobre las cuerdas, lavabos improvisados se clavan en los árboles y algunos incluso se las arreglan para tomar el sol en su tiempo libre. Aunque es verdad, que el tiempo libre es escaso.

Avanzamos en un vehículo blindado hacia el frente, donde las posiciones antitanque de las tropas ucranianas han sido tomados recientemente. Desde el bosque que rompe los campos, dispararon contra la carretera con armas antitanque de la OTAN Javelin y NLAW. Ahora, este punto importante está bajo nuestro control. Y los antiguos habitantes de las frágiles trincheras del frente ucraniano están desperdigados por la tierra. En quince minutos cuento alrededor de dos docenas de cuerpos.

“Y esto no es todo, hay dos posiciones más como esta”, cuentan los soldados.

Recojo los documentos: Viktor Rudenko, nacido en 1964. El comando ucraniano está enviando a las posiciones más peligrosas a reservistas sin entrenar que solo han completado un breve curso de instrucción e inmediatamente han sido trasladados al frente. Kiev no se apiada de ellos.

“Contactamos con sus superiores, les ofrecimos una pausa humanitaria como gesto de buena voluntad. Venid, llevaos a los vuestros, les dijeron nuestros militares. Pero lo rechazaron. ¿Cómo van a saber el estado real en el frente? Tienen todo tipo de victorias en la televisión”.

Varios proyectiles nos sobrevuelan y explotan momentos después en el bosque cercano. Después, tres voleas de Grads comienzan a golpear el terreno. La artillería desmilitariza las siguientes posiciones del Ejército Ucraniano.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042509
> 
> 
> Nunca una foto que pretendía mostrar la pena y lástima de Nazensky y provocar esa misma pena en el lector que empatizará con él, con un photoshop cutre, acabó mostrando la realidad de que Ucrania le importa una mierda pero debe fingir con lágrimas falsas.
> ...



Este caló, permitió bombardeos sobre civiles


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Abr 2022)

Una cosa, alguien sabe algún enlace o puede explicar brevemente, el porqué los misiles atómicos tardan tan pocos minutos en llegar a cualquier europeo o EEUU ? Se que la velocidad es una brutalidad pero me parece muy poco tiempo

Por cierto central térmica Rusia al lado de Japón destruida por un incendio


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

. Dos proyectiles lanzados desde un avión alcanzan una aldea en la región rusa de Briansk, fronteriza con Ucrania (FOTO)

Dos proyectiles lanzados desde un avión alcanzaron este sábado una aldea en la región rusa de Briansk, fronteriza con Ucrania, informó el gobernador local, Alexánder Bogomaz.

Bogomaz escribió en su cuenta de Telegram que los medios de defensa aérea detectaron un avión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a las 6:50 de la mañana y que "mientras se realizaban actividades destinadas a impedir la entrada de un objeto en el territorio" ruso, dos proyectiles alcanzaron la localidad de Zhecha, en el distrito Starodubski.


----------



## Argentium (30 Abr 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado un video con un ciudadano británico capturado como prisionero de guerra en Ucrania – IFX*


----------



## Truki (30 Abr 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Lavrov:
> Vi un mensaje curioso de Medio Oriente en un telegrama. Si no puedes dormir debido al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, aquí tienes algunos consejos para calmarte. Primero, imagina que esto está pasando en África o en Medio Oriente, segundo, que Ucrania es Palestina, y tercero, que Rusia es Estados Unidos".



Tal cual


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Abr 2022)

Otro cigarrillo mal apagado:


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Otro cigarrillo mal apagado:



Lo siento. No ha dado ni para corte de luz.

Es una isla rusa al norte de Japón.

_En la central termoeléctrica GRES-2 de la isla rusa de Sajalín se ha registrado este sábado un fuerte incendio. El gobernador local, Valeri Limarenko, informó que el segundo bloque de la planta, con una carga de 60 megavatios, se apagó. Asimismo, señaló que el incendio se originó en la sala de turbinas.

Las llamas ya han sido extinguidas. Según datos preliminares, el incendio no dejó heridos. Tampoco se restringió el suministro de energía a la población, agregó Limarenko_

. Se desata un fuerte incendio en una central termoeléctrica en Rusia


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Espero que Rusia nos haga el favor de ganar la guerra a TODOS. Sí, también a los otánicos.
> 
> ¿Por qué? Porque incluso ellos tienen que admitir que si Rusia se sale con la suya, el ridículo de las élites progres occidentales, el desprestigio de la OTAN será tal, que no quedará más remedio que cambiar muchas cosas de forma urgente.
> 
> ...



Si el riesgo real de una IIIGM con nukes incluidas, no hace despertar a los pueblos de europa, no lo hara nada, necesitamos un ejercito europeo, un gasto en defensa unificado y planificado en conjunto, policia de fronteras exteriores de la UE, impidiendo la inmigracion economica e irregular, vuelta a los valores tradicionales y a la familia heterosexual.





PD- Lo primero seria abandonar la Nato, invitar a los militares yankies a regresar a casa, negociar en Bruselas y Moscu un alto el fuego...


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Abr 2022)

Jo, qué puntería!!


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

Ya sé que la noticia es de ayer pero me encanta reírme del postureo de los polacos de mierda

. Gazprom asegura que Polonia compra gas ruso a Alemania tras 'cortar el grifo'


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que cojones acabo de ver?
> 
> Serán de juguete espero...



yo también lo espero


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y hubo más muertos de lo que nos dijeron. Un conocido mío estuvo y hubo accidentes denigrantes en los permisos en Hurghada y a bordo e los barcos, pero más de lo que salió en prensa, les hicieron ingresos extra equivalentes a varias mensualidsdes y les aconsejaron callar .
> 
> Luego estaban aquellos siete del CNI que murieron y a saber qué más.



La invasion marroqui del islote de Perejil, fue en el año 2002, dentro de poco se cumpliran 20 años del "incidente", ningun militar participante ha hecho declaracion alguna, ni entrevistas, ni se han escrito libros, que nos ocultan ???.




PD- Una Cruz Roja al Merito Militar, tal vez una paga extraordinaria y muchas amenazas...


----------



## Castellano (30 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya sé que la noticia es de ayer pero me encanta reírme del postureo de los polacos de mierda
> 
> . Gazprom asegura que Polonia compra gas ruso a Alemania tras 'cortar el grifo'



Y si Rusia corta el gas a Alemania?
No se con qué se van a calentar el próximo invierno del Rhin hacia el este


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)

Esto es Detroit, no Ucrania. Mientras que miles de millones de dólares se enviaron a Ucrania.


Refugiados "específicos" de Ucrania causaron indignación de un residente austriaco
"¡Aquí están, Mercedes, Rolls-Royce y Maybachy refugiados de los familiares del señor Zelensky!

puedo confirmar eso Lo vi en muchos garajes y en las calles de Austria.
Los cerdos gordos huyeron y dejaron morir a los pobres para su beneficio.


Más de 1 millón de personas evacuadas de Ucrania a Rusia desde el 24 de febrero. , dice Lavrov


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

En la Patagonia llevan años comprando tierras a saco y Madagascar tambien tiene posibilidades de ser un pais de "acogida".


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y si Rusia corta el gas a Alemania?
> No se con qué se van a calentar el próximo invierno del Rhin hacia el este



Los alemanes tienen dinero e inteligencia para buscar una solucion, si no hay gas suficiente en el mercado alternativo, que quemen carbon, petroleo, madera o que se lien a construir mini reactores nucleares, para producir esa electricidad.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)

Mapa de Slovyansk-Lyman (30 de abril - 8:00 a. m.)
Según los informes, Oskil tiene un gran grupo de tropas ucranianas que están rodeadas por los rusos por todos lados. Después de que las fuerzas ucranianas evacuaran Yatskivka y Krymky.
Korovii Iar, Oleksandrivka, Lyman y Yampil están todos controlados por Ucrania 


Bandera canadiense capturada a mercenarios canadienses que operan en la región de #Donbass. Según las firmas y la verificación de los registros, parece que los soldados de fortuna canadienses han estado presentes en el Donbass durante años, trabajando con #AZOVNAZIS.


‼ESTE CONFLICTO NO COMENZÓ 2022‼
"ZORYA MATASTE A TODOS LOS MOSCOVITAS" (Le dice la madre a su hijo al final del video)
ASI CRIAN A SUS HIJOS
‼ Letreros de "Sector Derecho" por todas partes‼
Pero no hay N@zismo en Ucrania, como dicen, y esto es solo educación patriótica.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La invasion marroqui del islote de Perejil, fue en el año 2002, dentro de poco se cumpliran 20 años del "incidente", ningun militar participante ha hecho declaracion alguna, ni entrevistas, ni se han escrito libros, que nos ocultan ???.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042530
> 
> ...



Vete a saber, quizá ocurrieron "cosas" que no nos contaron en los medios...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Los nazis se agarran a ese diktak como clavo ardiendo, pero cuando les recuerdas que se pasaron por su negro culo los acuerdos de Minks, te dicen que "los firmaron forzados", bueno, Rusia firmó los de Putapest bajo los efectos del vodka, en paz.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El calvo ese no es un civil, resulta que es un nazi de Azov. Encontraron fotos suyas en VK
> 
> t.me/readovkanews/32398
> 
> ...




Si pierdes la Humanidad ¿en que te diferencias de la otra parte?

La pareja de nazis que paguen, pero el hijo o hija no tiene la culpa de los pecados de los padres. Hay que educarle para mostrarle los errores de los padres.
No sabes si todos los rehenes son familiares de los nazis.

Y he visto el dolor de los niños del Donbass, Siria, Palestina, Yemen, etc...


----------



## bubibartra (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los alemanes tienen dinero e inteligencia para buscar una solucion, si no hay gas suficiente en el mercado alternativo, que quemen carbon, petroleo, madera o que se lien a construir mini reactores nucleares, para producir esa electricidad.



Clar hombre 




Tu sces lo que se tarda en construir centrales eléctricas y sibretodo las nucleares?

Mientras paramos la industria.....


Alanís es pura industria. Si no tiene energía a ccorto plazo la industria para y entra en recesión... Ellos y toda Europa. Y no, la energía no se saca de la nada. Hacen falta plantas e infraestructuras. Coge tu termo de gas y metele carbón a ver si te va.....


Claro que Alemania puede pero necesita tiempo y mientras la industria ha de parar. Luego pues ha de buscar algo que no les haga perder competitividad. Cualquier otro gas es más caro, mucho más y perdería competitividad frente a China..... Uy qué fácil lo ven todo..por cierto si no hay dinero en Alemania no hay dinero en Europa. 



..


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Abr 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Aún les queda mucha operación bikini.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si pierdes la Humanidad ¿en que te diferencias de la otra parte?
> 
> La pareja de nazis que paguen, pero el hijo o hija no tiene la culpa de los pecados de los padres. Hay que educarle para mostrarle los errores de los padres.
> No sabes si todos los rehenes son familiares de los nazis.
> ...



"¡Matadlos a todos! Dios reconocerá a los suyos" Simon de Monfort. Te diferencias en que ganas. Entiendo la blandura rusa con los satanistas, ayuda a que los siervos de estos se rindan con facilidad, no obstante, espero que 10 años en Siberia no se los quite nadie, niños incluidos, seria una crueldad separarlos de sus padres.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una Nuke táctica circunscrita al ámbito de guerra local abre la caja de pandora y se activa el teléfono rojo. En serio queréis el apocalipsis nuclear?




No está hablando de eso.
La cuestión es que arrasar la factoría (ahora en frio) con todo lo que hay dentro, civiles incluidos, no se diferencia de una nuke en Kiev.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Clar hombre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los franceses construyen reactores nucleares de bolsillo, que producen electricidad a saco y creo que tienen el tamaño de un contenedor maritimo de transporte de mercancias, eso se fabrica mucho mas rapido que una CN.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa la desnazificación sigue su camino, para desesperación del otanfato…


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)

*Dmitro Romanyuk, subcomandante del batallón nacional Aidar, fue liquidado *por la artillería de la RPD esta noche.
En los segundos previos a su muerte, escribió palabras insultantes dirigidas a los vecinos del DLNR.


Un destacamento de mercenarios estadounidenses que llegaron a Ucrania para su eliminación.


Se ha desplegado una batería de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (3 obuses D-30) cerca de la toma de agua para suministros domésticos y para beber en el asentamiento de Piskunovka en la RPD.
La tarea es provocar el fuego de respuesta de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la toma de agua, cuya destrucción dejará 27 puntos sin suministro de agua.
MO RF


Bueno, así es como se llenaron los cerebros de los niños en Ucrania.
Es repugnante de ver


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no, desde luego, Solo contestaba al forero que dice que hay que matar niños porque así se acaba antes la guerra.



En Cisjordania y en Gaza se matan niños a diario, disparandoles a bocajarro con fusiles de asalto y nadie se rasga las vestiduras...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

No tengo sentimentalismo burgues, el odio es un recurso literario. Pero los nazis solo entienden de la fuerza, estos gestos de humanidad solo refuerza su postura, quizas no se pueda ser como ellos, pero por eso siempre llevan ventaja.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

El 23 de abril otro mercenario georgiano fue eliminado en la región de Izyum


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042538
> 
> 
> El 23 de abril otro mercenario georgiano fue eliminado en la región de Izyum



Otro hijo de Drako que se va abajo por la Boca del Infierno.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Estan llamandote...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

[GUANAZO] Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general


El exjefe de la OTAN advierte que Occidente debe 'prepararse' para un conflicto en el 'peor de los casos' con Rusia mientras Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general Las tropas rusas ingresaron a Ucrania a fines de febrero en...




www.burbuja.info





*El exjefe de la OTAN advierte que Occidente debe 'prepararse' para un conflicto en el 'peor de los casos' con Rusia mientras Vladimir Putin 'se prepara para declarar la guerra total a Ucrania en DÍAS' y lanzar una movilización general*

Las tropas rusas ingresaron a Ucrania a fines de febrero en lo que Vladimir Putin (en la foto, arriba) llamó una 'operación militar especial' para desmilitarizar y 'desnazificar' a Ucrania y prohibió el uso de la palabra 'guerra', pensando que terminaría en un pocas semanas. Sin embargo, los jefes del ejército, frustrados porque la invasión se ha extendido ahora a la tercera semana, han pedido al presidente ruso que declare la guerra, lo que permitiría una movilización masiva de tropas rusas y una escalada en el conflicto. El secretario de Defensa de Gran Bretaña, Ben Wallace, dijo que el presidente ruso podría aprovechar el desfile del día de la victoria de Rusia (en la foto, abajo, un ensayo del desfile de este año) el 9 de mayo para anunciar la movilización masiva de sus reservas para un impulso final en Ucrania. Se produce cuando el ex jefe de la OTAN, Richard Sherriff, advirtió que Occidente debe '


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los USAnos no saben que inventar incluso le ponen a un misil el nombre de Segador (Reaper); Catalunya tendría que pedir los derechos por la marca.



Creo que es un dron...uav...

En Afgan los volaban...pero los pilotos estaban en Langley...Virginia.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)

Jarkov esta noche.


El Tribunal de Basmanny de Moscú arrestó en ausencia al comandante de la 19ª brigada de misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Fyodor Yaroshevich en el caso del bombardeo de la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, en el que murieron más de 50 personas.
Yaroshevich recibió una medida preventiva por un período de dos meses desde el momento de la extradición o desde el momento de la detención en Rusia.


Vera Girich, una periodista de Radio Liberty, fue asesinada durante el ataque con cohetes de ayer en Kiev, informa la oficina de Kiev de Radio Liberty.
muchos preguntan
"¿Qué estaba haciendo ella en la fábrica de cohetes?"


Las banderas rusas se instalan en la entrada de Genichesk (región de Kherson).


hay colas enormes en las gasolineras de Kiev.


Las colas para repostar en Odessa son cada vez más largas...


Colas kilométricas para gasolina en Kiev.


Colas kilométricas para gasolina en Kiev.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Creo que es un dron...uav...
> 
> En Afgan los volaban...pero los pilotos estaban en Langley...Virginia.



Mas bien en Colorado, hasta hacen peliculas de accion con el tema.


----------



## MAEZAL (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Iker haciéndose el imbecil (no le cuesta mucho)"¿entonces, que pasa con esos soldados rusos casi niños?""¿Saben donde están y porque?"
> el satanista: "¡naturalmente que lo saben, todos, si dicen lo contrario es para que no los matemos!", literal.





.Kaikus dijo:


> Si el riesgo real de una IIIGM con nukes incluidas, no hace despertar a los pueblos de europa, no lo hara nada, necesitamos un ejercito europeo, un gasto en defensa unificado y planificado en conjunto, policia de fronteras exteriores de la UE, impidiendo la inmigracion economica e irregular, vuelta a los valores tradicionales y a la familia heterosexual.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042525
> 
> ...



En ese mapa sobra UK


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

Brutal postureo globalista
_
El típicamente estoico portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, se ahoga al hablar de las imágenes de la "depravación" rusa que sale de Ucrania._


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De verdad, cuando vais a entender de una vez que el patriotismo es una absoluta gilipollez,



Incluso los votantes de izquierdas, prefieren menos libertinaje y mas orden, banderas en los colegios, banderas en las calles, banderas en los balcones y banderas en las televisiones, en los EEUU asi lo hacen, para amar primero hay que conocer, el que no ama a su pais es un paria.


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de RF Igor Konashenkov a partir de las 10:00 horas del 30 de abril de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania


▪Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión alcanzaron cinco instalaciones militares ucranianas durante la noche. Entre ellos: cuatro almacenes de municiones y combustible en las áreas de los asentamientos de Berezovoye, Vozdvizhenka, Pokrovskoye y Barvenkovo, así como el área de concentración de tropas y equipo militar de los nacionalistas.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas golpeó nueve áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano durante la noche. Más de 120 nacionalistas, cuatro tanques y seis vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles alcanzaron cuatro instalaciones militares de Ucrania durante la noche: dos puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, una batería de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y una estación de radar.
▪Durante la noche, unidades de artillería derrotaron 389 objetivos enemigos. Entre ellos: 35 puestos de mando, 41 baluartes, 169 áreas de concentración de tropas y equipo militar, 33 posiciones de artillería, así como 15 almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 18 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluidos tres Bayraktar TB-2, sobre los asentamientos de Gorlovka, Chervony Oskol, Petmanovo, Kramatorsk, Kozinka, Karpovka, Putilovo, Novoakhtyrka, Bezliky Liman y Peremoga.

También durante la noche, dos misiles ucranianos del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch fueron derribados sobre los asentamientos de Gorlovka en la República Popular de Donetsk y Snezhkovka en la región de Kharkov.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido: 142 aeronaves, 112 helicópteros, 658 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 279 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2656 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 307 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 1189 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2492 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Abr 2022)

El ejercito rebelde se puede convertir en el mejor ejercito de tierra del mundo....

Armas Ukr capturadas en la región de #Soledar #Donetsk


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Placa de fábrica del UAV Bayraktar TB2 derribado sobre el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Dispositivo con número de serie 222, fabricado en febrero de 2022 (c) @razved_dozor


----------



## EGO (30 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y si Rusia corta el gas a Alemania?
> No se con qué se van a calentar el próximo invierno del Rhin hacia el este



Ya se buscaran la vida, como han hecho durante miles de años.

Los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.

Ya hace mucho tiempo les jodieron con el petroleo y aprendieron a sacarlo del carbon,asi que no tendran ningun problema en buscarse la vida para no depender del puto gas de los mongoles esteparios.

Tal vez por eso Putin no les corta el gas,no sea que cuando intente volver a abrir la llave los alemanes le digan "No hace falta,sr Putin.Hemos aprendido a vivir sin su gas".


----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido: 142 aeronaves, 112 helicópteros, 658 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 279 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 2656 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 307 instalaciones de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 1189 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2492 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
> #Rusia Ucrania
> @rybar



¿Pero ya les queda algo a los Ucranianos? Como este conflicto se alargue muchos mas con el ritmo de bajas que aseguran unos y otros van a destruir mas tanques de los que se han construido jamas en toda la historia.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Abr 2022)

Excelente vídeo.

No se lo pierdan, camaradas.









@Disturbed @Simo Hayha @Mabuse @Fígaro @kikepm @Erio-Eleuterio @Ufo @estiercol inmobiliario @Michael_Knight @amcxxl


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Lanzagranadas sueco capturado AT4 (Pansarskott m / 86) del comandante del Rusich DShRG.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Puede que sean 10 días o puede que no, pero una cosa es segura, sin una economía de guerra es imposible reponer las perdidas. 30 blindados diarios son más de 10.000 anuales.
> 
> Y no menos de un par de miles de millones de euros mensuales...



Los ucranianos a fecha de hoy, no estaran fabricando ni un blindado nuevo, solo reparaciones y produccion de municiones.

PD- Si quieren prolongar la guerra, todos los suministros militares tendran que llegar del extranjero.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Excelente vídeo.
> 
> No se lo pierdan, camaradas.
> 
> ...



Pirro sería feliz con esa impresionante victoria.

Por cierto, miren qué clase de infraseres celebran esas cosas.

" This is what happens when you attack another country unprovoked. You get a bomb through your sunroof and a slow, agonizing death. "


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Puede que sean 10 días o puede que no, pero una cosa es segura, sin una economía de guerra es imposible reponer las perdidas. 30 blindados diarios son más de 10.000 anuales.
> 
> Y no menos de un par de miles de millones de euros mensuales...



Exacto y es lo que esta haciendo Rusia. Ya ha establecido una primera fase de economia de Guerra centrada en la produccion de material belico. En este caso para reponer stock y perdidas. Los ultimos que hicieron eso en europa en el 33 ya sabemos como acabo la cosa.

El problema de eso es que es un incentivo muy fuerte para que los vecinos hagan lo mismo si es que han aprendido de la historia y si no han aprendido en unos 5 años (una economia dedicada a la guerra tiene poca vida a medio plazo pero en el tiempo hasta el colapso su produccion es descomunal) podriamos ver cosas increibles.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



Pronto en su chaturbate más cercano.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Pero ya les queda algo a los Ucranianos? Como este conflicto se alargue muchos mas con el ritmo de bajas que aseguran unos y otros van a destruir mas tanques de los que se han construido jamas en toda la historia.



No para de llegarles material de la OTAN/USA. Ucrania es ahora el país más armado de Europa después de Rusia. 

Y esto es sólo el inicio, les llegarán aviones F16, y de todo. 

Lo único que no les llega es más carne da cañón. La única alternativa de Rusia para no perder la guerra es liquidar al ejército ucraniano al completo.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Excelente vídeo.
> 
> No se lo pierdan, camaradas.
> 
> ...



No he visto aún ningún video pro-ruso intentando hacer burla de la muerte de nadie, ni ucraniano, ni mercenario, ni siquiera de nazis de Azov.

Eres una mierda andante macho, das verdadero asco, tú y todos los otánicos CMs de este foro y en general. ¿Vosotros decís defender alguna clase de valores?...alguna clase, la que sea, porque ya no digo cristianos u occidentales, cualquiera sería bastante. 

Eres una verdadera mierda...


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas bien en Colorado, hasta hacen peliculas de accion con el tema.



Pues era discusion frecuente...a mi siempre se me dijo por parte de los enlaces yankis que era Virginia...lo mismo era desinformacion...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Abr 2022)

*Rusia afirma que ha atacado 389 objetivos ucranios esta noche, entre ellos cuatro depósitos de combustible y munición*

Rusia ha anunciado este sábado que sus unidades de artillería han atacado 389 objetivos ucranios durante la noche, incluidos 35 puntos de control, 15 depósitos de armas y municiones, y varias áreas donde estaban concentradas tropas y equipos ucranios. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha afirmado también que sus misiles han alcanzado cuatro depósitos de munición y combustible.









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | EE UU empieza a entrenar a las fuerzas ucranias en el uso de su armamento


Moscú pide a la OTAN que deje de armar a Ucrania | Zelenski alerta del alto riesgo de que se corten las conversaciones de paz por la continua ofensiva del Kremlin | Al menos un muerto en los bombardeos en Járkov, según las autoridades regionales




elpais.com


----------



## Deitano (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Se me han caido unos lagrimones como a un niño pequeño...con todos aquellos chicos ...de vidas truncadas...y tierra destruida...tiene que ser muy duro perder tu patria...lo veo en los ojos de mi suegro cada vez que voy por Herzegovina.
> 
> Busca aqui en España un joven valiente de 35 años que quiera de verdad a su pueblo...que sepa lo que es el patriotismo...que comprenda que en la vida de todo hombre que se precie de tal....siempre siempre siempre estan por encima de cualquier interes personal algunos valores morales superiores.
> 
> ...



Aquí en España tenemos a gente que mira mejor a la "patria rusa" que a la propia. Y así nos va.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

No digo nada de mas si afirmo que en ENDURANCE FREEDOM , que era la mision de combate totalmemte yanki, la CIA y sus agentes tenian un papel crucial....

He visto muchas cosas.

Feliz sabadete ...cachondos de la cuesta las perdices...


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brutal postureo globalista
> 
> _El típicamente estoico portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, se ahoga al hablar de las imágenes de la "depravación" rusa que sale de Ucrania._



Es imposible ser más patético y perro. Seguro que con los niños serbios o iraquíes no derramó un lágrima. Cualquier persona inteligente debe plantearse su apoyo a USA en esta guerra tras semejante performance.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

Los Yankees lo promovían desde diciembre, como siempre


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Según la mujer, el joven trabajaba para una empresa contratista militar privada que buscaba gente para luchar en Ucrania y le pagaba mientras enfrentaba allí a las tropas rusas. Cancel voló a Polonia el 12 de marzo y cruzó a Ucrania entre el 12 y el 13 de marzo, donde combatía junto a un grupo de hombres de “todos países diferentes”, precisó.



Esta pasando lo mismo que en la guerra de Biafra, se estan utilizando los comandos occidentales (contratistas), como fuerzas de choque para tapar agujeros, de bomberos y eso es un desperdicio.

PD- Cuando se terminen los contratistas en el mercado internacional, solo les quedaran a los otanicos, las tropas regulares de sus respectivos paises.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sí, ya sé que es brutal. Pero oye, hay que ponerse en situación, si fueran los hijos de los terroristas de ETA haría lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Así es la guerra. Si por cada misil que disparan los ukros contra las ciudades de Donbass o de Rusia cayera uno en Lvov o Ivano Frankovsk, ya verías lo rápido que se acababa la broma. O no, porque a los nazis no les importa su propia gente.
> ...



La guerra es el triunfo de la injusticia...buscar el menor de los males...por muy menor que este sea, no va a dejar de ser sangrante y sobrecogedor.

A nadie deja indiferente el sufrimiento de los niños...su inocencia...y como miran a los adultos sin entender nada.

Sus ojos nunca se olvidan.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Aquí salen más vídeos similares, parece que usan el mismo tipo de proyectil:



Sí, parece la misma, pero con las aletas estabilizadoras posteriores de color azul, no descarto que esa pieza azul sea hecha con impresora 3D jajaja


----------



## golden graham (30 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya se buscaran la vida, como han hecho durante miles de años.
> 
> Los alemanes son los mejores ingenieros del mundo.
> 
> ...



Si eso pasase y se buscaran una buena alternativa al gas, no te preocupes que al dia siguiente los anglos sacarian a una greta diciendo que eso es horrible para el planeta porque contamina, es machista, racista...
Los alemanes haran lo que digan en usa y se alli han decidido que se van a la mierda pues se van.


----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta pasando lo mismo que en la guerra de Biafra, se estan utilizando los comandos occidentales (contratistas), como fuerzas de choque para tapar agujeros, de bomberos y eso es un desperdicio.
> 
> PD- Cuando se terminen los contratistas en el mercado internacional, solo les quedaran a los otanicos, las tropas regulares de sus respectivos paises.



Antes se quedan sin balas que sin mercenarios. Y aunque los grupos mercenarios contratistas se agoten todavia quedan millones de combatientes, milicianos y pobres en el mundo que pueden reclutarse como mercenarios. Rusia tiene actualmente unos 2-30.000 Chechenos, Sirios, Libios, etc. y los ha conseguido sin rascar/presionar demasiado.

Con dinero suficiente imaginate la cantidad de tropas que se puede reclutar en America central y del sur, en Africa, (en oriente medio llevan 30 años de practicas en Iraq, Iran,Yemen) luego tienes afganistan, pakistan, vietnam... yo creo que antes se quedan sin pasta que sin "fichajes".


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Sí, parece la misma, pero con las aletas estabilizadoras posteriores de color azul, no descarto que esa pieza azul sea hecha con impresora 3D jajaja



Tú eres el que cuenta muertos de Assad en el infame hilo de bacterio, ¿verdad?.

Este tipo cuenta muertos sirios como si fueran puntos en un partido de basquet, así lleva meses o años el tío. Curioso hobby el de alguno...


----------



## bigmaller (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Aquí en España tenemos a gente que mira mejor a la "patria rusa" que a la propia. Y así nos va.



Yo soy uno. 

Los estados que han controlado España no me han parecido nunca dignos de ser admirados.

España es pobre en todos los sentidos. Y el economico es el menos importante.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues era discusion frecuente...a mi siempre se me dijo por parte de los enlaces yankis que era Virginia...lo mismo era desinformacion...



Mi memoria borg no me falla:
Colorado National Guard opens drone base at Buckley


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Yo eso no lo sé. El reportaje de _Time_ ahí está. Recién acabo de fregar el suelo de casa... Soy un puro espectador.



Estas hecho todo un gladiador del hogar !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

No, que el Karma siempre busca su equilibrio.


----------



## EGO (30 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Si eso pasase y se buscaran una buena alternativa al gas, no te preocupes que al dia siguiente los anglos sacarian a una greta diciendo que eso es horrible para el planeta porque contamina, es machista, racista...
> Los alemanes haran lo que digan en usa y se alli han decidido que se van a la mierda pues se van.



¿Los anglos?

Los que mas han hecho por desmantelar las alternativas en Alemania han sido los propios rusos, para que los alemanes tengan que ceder a sus chantajes con las materias primas.Por eso Trump decia que Berlin estaba a sueldo de Moscu.

EEUU estan encantados de que Alemania se busque la vida, para vender sus materias primas y bloquear las rusas.


----------



## niraj (30 Abr 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien se puede tomar en serio o creerse un canal que publica "noticias" como esta?
> 
> Leo las respuestas y no doy crédito a la credulidad de la gente, incluso hay españoles que creen que cierto.



Estimado Guanatopía, es que después de ver como España se abstiene en la ONU en las votaciones de condena de la glorificación del fascismo o manda armas a Ucrania, es que ya no me sorprende nada









Estados Unidos y Ucrania en contra de la resolución de la ONU para prohibir la glorificación del nazismo y neonazismo


La resolución de la ONU para condenar la glorificación del nazismo tuvo el voto en contra de EEUU y Ucrania y la abstención de sus aliados.




aldescubierto.org






Como si alguien me dice que Pedro Sanchez va a enviar a la división azul 2.0 contra Rusia y se manda enterrar en el Valle de los Caídos, visto lo visto, no creo que ya podamos descartar nada


----------



## El Promotor (30 Abr 2022)

Broootaaal.









@Mabuse @Billy Ray @Michael_Knight @Fígaro @Godofredo1099 @amcxxl @kikepm @Chapa de la Buena @delhierro @Malditos Bastardos @dabuti @wingardian leviosa @keylargof @Scardanelli @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @M. Priede @estiercol inmobiliario


----------



## Tmax400 (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ni yo, Ana. Ni yo...



Ni yo. De los pocos por aquí que podemos decirlo, porque lo vimos en directo gracias a Burbuja.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Si eso pasase y se buscaran una buena alternativa al gas, no te preocupes que al dia siguiente los anglos sacarian a una greta diciendo que eso es horrible para el planeta porque contamina, es machista, racista...
> Los alemanes haran lo que digan en usa y se alli han decidido que se van a la mierda pues se van.



Eso sin contar que ahora se consume mucha más energía que antaño. España, sin ir más lejos, consume el doble que en 1991, y tampoco la población ha aumentado tanto, de 40 a 47 millones. Pero tenemos más infraestructuras, más cachivaches en casa y en el lugar de trabajo, más vehículos de todo tipo... Todo eso chupa su electricidad o combustible correspondiente. Los alemanes pueden renunciar al gas, carbón, y petróleo rusos, sustituirlo por otras fuentes. Perfectamente, quién dice que no... Pero, ¿a qué precio? ¿Podrían mantener la producción industrial y el tren de vida actuales?


----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Estimado Guanatopía, es que después de ver como España se abstiene en la ONU en las votaciones de condena de la glorificación del fascismo o manda armas a Ucrania, es que ya no me sorprende nada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder ¿para algo que hacen bien tambien les vais a dar? 1º enmienda. Libertad de expresion.

Lo que me sorprende es que en europa no lo apoyaran porque eso de la libertad de expresion, salvo algun pais aislado, ya lleva tiempo brillando por su ausencia.


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Esto es Detroit, no Ucrania. Mientras que miles de millones de dólares se enviaron a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Refugiados "específicos" de Ucrania causaron indignación de un residente austriaco
> ...



Y porque no se ha pasado por Alicante, Marbella etc....Me cruce yo en Alicante con media docena de todoterrenos de alta gama y NUEVOS con matrícula ucraniana. Cuando los de allí se queden sin plaza en los colegios porque esos pobres refugiados tienen preferencia ya verás como espabilan.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema no es Ucrania, esa se da por perdida, si no la tienen ya es por la absoluta incapacidad del ejército ruso de conquistarla. El problema es que no se van a parar ahí, por el devenir de los acontecimientos está claro que también va a atacar Moldavia. ¿Y si les dejamos? Pues irán a por las Repúblicas Bálticas o Finlandia, y si nadie dice nada, pues a presas más grandes. Tan como está planeada la guerra Rusia apuesta por exterminar a centenares de millones de europeos o descendientes de europeos para que hereden el mundo otros.



Y si... Y si...
El único argumento que veo es el "quizá, tal vez, quien sabe, podría..."
La realidad es que tras un golpe de estado Zelensky el actor de comedias cocainómano ha traicionado la historia de su país a cambio de terminar sus dias millonario.
Y no lo ves.


Teuro dijo:


> Es complicado puesto que para evitar eso están los submarinos nucleares. Solo Rusia tiene más de 500 misiles en submarinos, teniendo en cuenta que EEUU posee todavía más submarinos nucleares y que deben de estar desde hace 2 meses en paradero desconocido ...



A modo informativo: los submarinos nucleares NO son los que tienen misiles nucleares, sino los que llevan un reactor para mover la turbina.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tú eres el que cuenta muertos de Assad en el infame hilo de bacterio, ¿verdad?.
> 
> Este tipo cuenta muertos sirios como si fueran puntos en un partido de basquet, así lleva meses o años el tío. Curioso hobby el de alguno...



No son puntos, es la mejor forma de saber cúal es la situación de un conflicto. Y donde se cuentan muertos, también se cuenta equipamiento destruido/dañado, territorio perdido o ganado... Si quieres saber la realidad de un conflicto, te tienes que ir a los números y no a la propaganda.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

En España lo que se tiene es problema histórico del nacionalismo....español, surgido tras la implosión del estado feudal a causa de las guerras napoleónicas, todo ese magma frailuno taliban es cabalgado por la oligarquia noble que tiene como divisa la defensa al ultranza de su privilegios, utilizando como brazo armado al ejército desde 1814. Frente a él, los nacionalismo perifericos no pasan de moscas cohoneras.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Pero ya les queda algo a los Ucranianos? Como este conflicto se alargue muchos mas con el ritmo de bajas que aseguran unos y otros van a destruir mas tanques de los que se han construido jamas en toda la historia.



El número de tanques es plausible. Ucrania tenía solo en t64 unas 2000 unidades.
Es coherente que si ahora reclaman tanques a occidente porque no les quedan los ruskis den esos números.


----------



## golden graham (30 Abr 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Los anglos?
> 
> Los que mas han hecho por desmantelar las alternativas en Alemania han sido los propios rusos, para que los alemanes tengan que ceder a sus chantajes con las materias primas.Por eso Trump decia que Berlin estaba a sueldo de Moscu.
> 
> EEUU estan encantados de que Alemania se busque la vida, para vender sus materias primas y bloquear las rusas.




Me olvide que eres follaotan


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Feliz 30 de Abril, aniversario de la gran derrota bastarda:


----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Feliz 30 de Abril, aniversario de la gran derrota bastarda:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042584



el 30 de abril es ciertamente un gran dia


----------



## WILK (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si pierdes la Humanidad ¿en que te diferencias de la otra parte?
> 
> La pareja de nazis que paguen, pero el hijo o hija no tiene la culpa de los pecados de los padres. Hay que educarle para mostrarle los errores de los padres.
> No sabes si todos los rehenes son familiares de los nazis.
> ...



A ver, Zhukov es un cretino integral. Odia a los ucranianos, para el todos son nazis o indeseables. Si pudiera haría una limpieza étnica. Una vez que toma bando es incapaz de comprensión alguna por las razones del enemigo, son subhumanos. Tiene algún tipo de patología mental, la misma que le lleva a filtrar a todo dios que dice algo que no le gusta. Eso en un foro, pero en la vida real si pudiera en vez de bloquearte te inentaría eliminar. Es un sujeto peligroso. Ahora te da un zanks y parece que se arrepiente de lo que ha dicho, pero en realidad solo hace politica. Eso es lo que piensa, y hasta lo que piensa su mujer, contado por él mismo.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Abr 2022)

Más soldados rusos muriendo para mayor gloria del anciano y genocida Putin.



LOL.






@arriondas @Michael_Knight @Fígaro @Akira. @alas97 @Debunker @chusto @Decimus @Simo Hayha @quilómetro cero @CEMENTITOS @Tucho Cacolas @Lma0Zedong @Billy Ray @Mabuse @kikepm @Erio-Eleuterio @Disturbed @Zhukov @pifiado @HDR @amcxxl @Tmax400 @keylargof @Scardanelli @vladimirovich @Godofredo1099 @Ratona001 @Teuro @Manu_alcala @jvega


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

¿Es cierto esto?


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En España lo que se tiene es problema histórico del nacionalismo....español, surgido tras la implosión del estado feudal a causa de las guerras napoleónicas, todo ese magma frailuno taliban es cabalgado por la oligarquia noble que tiene como divisa la defensa al ultranza de su privilegios, utilizando como brazo armado al ejército desde 1814. Frente a él, los nacionalismo perifericos no pasan de moscas cohoneras.



Ya salió el comunista hambreador que hay en ti. El nacionalismo español no existe. El problema de España son los rojos y masones antiespañoles. 

Entre nosotros... ¿en cuántos países fuera de España/Europa has vivido, o al menos conocido suficientemente?. Careces del más mínimo 'conocimiento del medio' que te sirva de referencia para ver que estándares patrióticos/nacionales se marcan por ahí.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Es cierto esto?



Espero que sí


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


>



Maquilladas y con colorete. Preparadas para la acción. Futuras asistentas en Valencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

WILK dijo:


> A ver, Zhukov es un cretino integral. Odia a los ucranianos, para el *todos son nazis o indeseables. S*i pudiera haría una limpieza étnica. Una vez que toma bando es incapaz de comprensión alguna por las razones del enemigo, son subhumanos. Tiene algún tipo de patología mental, la misma que le lleva a filtrar a todo dios que dice algo que no le gusta. Eso en un foro, pero en la vida real si pudiera en vez de bloquearte te inentaría eliminar. Es un sujeto peligroso. Ahora te da un zanks y parece que se arrepiente de lo que ha dicho, pero en realidad solo hace politica. Eso es lo que piensa, y hasta lo que piensa su mujer, contado por él mismo.



Hombre, todos todos, no, del Dnieper hacia el oeste mas bien...



Roedr dijo:


> Ya salió el comunista hambreador que hay en ti. El nacionalismo español no existe. El problema de España son los rojos y masones antiespañoles.
> 
> Entre nosotros... ¿en cuántos países fuera de España/Europa has vivido, o al menos conocido suficientemente?. Careces del más mínimo 'conocimiento del medio' que te sirva de referencia para ver que estándares patrióticos/nacionales se marcan por ahí.



Sobre el nacionalismo español se han escrito miles de libros y ensayos por reputados hispanistas mundiales, pero di que si, chico, con la fé no hay debate.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Más soldados rusos muriendo para mayor gloria del anciano y genocida Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponte la cuarta, anda. Y no salgas de casa sin el bozal. Ya puestos a tragarse lo que digan...


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Incluso los votantes de izquierdas, prefieren menos libertinaje y mas orden, banderas en los colegios, banderas en las calles, banderas en los balcones y banderas en las televisiones, en los EEUU asi lo hacen, para amar primero hay que conocer, el que no ama a su pais es un paria.



Amar a tu país no es amar a tu estado, hay una gran diferencia


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Es cierto esto?




Dicen que son Portugueses aunque los todoterreno se fabrican en España.



De todos modos si parece que en el envio ultimo habia vehiculos asi que pudiera ser. O tal vez jueguen al despiste. Son vehiculos de fabricacion Española pero que usaban otros ejercitos...

40 camiones militares y vehículos todoterreno de fabricación española para Ucrania viajan en el buque ‘Ysabel’


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Si eso pasase y se buscaran una buena alternativa al gas, no te preocupes que al dia siguiente los anglos sacarian a una greta diciendo que eso es horrible para el planeta porque contamina, es machista, racista...
> Los alemanes haran lo que digan en usa y se alli han decidido que se van a la mierda pues se van.



Si se inviertiera toda la pasta de armamento en fisión nuclear ...igual pasaba como con las vacunas ..y en 1 año solucionado. O con la geotérmica....


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, todos todos, no, del Dnieper hacia el oeste mas bien...
> 
> 
> *Sobre el nacionalismo español se han escrito miles de libros y ensayos por reputados hispanistas mundiales, pero di que si, chico, con la fé no hay debate.*



jeje se han escrito miles de libros sobre todo tipo de trolas. 

La fe es la tuya, que te has tragado toda la propaganda de la leyenda negra antiespañola como una si fueras una charo viendo la guerra de Ucrania en Antena3, o un forero de burbuja con ínfulas viendo a Iker.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Imagen cotidiana del día a día. Otro T-64BV ucro destruido.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto a nivel simbólico es el tiro de gracia al putinato.



A ver gañán. Los israelíes no van a meter un sistema pata negra crítico para la defensa del estado porque saben que los misiles hipersónicos ni los huele y con uno sólo lo mandan los rusos a tomar por culo. Aparte de que antes de reventarlo podrían hacer pruebas con distintos misiles para testarlo y ver vulnerabilidades que acabarían conociendo los iraníes

Ellos mismos lo reconocen
Explained: Why Israel's Iron Dome won't help Ukraine against Russia - Israel News - Haaretz.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Unos distribuyen armas, otros comida.






> Anteriores


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, todos todos, no, del Dnieper hacia el oeste mas bien...
> 
> 
> Sobre el nacionalismo español se han escrito miles de libros y ensayos por reputados hispanistas mundiales, pero di que si, chico, con la fé no hay debate.



Aquí es donde se ve que algunos vamos por libre, sin credo, y otros adoran un credo.

Si coincidimos es por mera casualidad


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Dicen que son Portugueses aunque los todoterreno se fabrican en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo suyo, los portugueses tratando de matar rusos. Si es que llevan toda la vida en guerra. Son tan patéticos como nosotros.


----------



## El Promotor (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta, anda. Y no salgas de casa sin el bozal. Ya puestos a tragarse lo que digan...




¿Me está usted diciendo que siga el ejemplo del querido líder de la horda?

*Putin se pone la vacuna de refuerzo*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, se puso hoy una tercera dosis de la vacuna rusa contra la covid-19, la llamada de refuerzo, según informó el propio mandatario.

"Hoy, por recomendación suya, me puse la vacuna Sputnik Light, me revacuné", señaló en una reunión con el vicedirector del Centro Gamaleya, desarrollador del preparado y de Spuntik V, Denís Logunov.

Y mire cómo se ha quedado...







LOL.






@Guerrilla Jr. @estiercol inmobiliario @Lma0Zedong @Decimus @Fígaro @DarkNight @amcxxl @ZHU DE @HvK @circus maximus @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Hrodrich @Casino @FernandoIII @keylargof @LetalFantasy @HDR


----------



## cuasi-pepito (30 Abr 2022)

Sigue el cachondeo de las refus ucros. Merecería abrir un hilo solo para comentarlo. Pero ya ni eso.

Tarazona es una localidad de Zaragoza fronteriza con Navarra, unos 10k habitantes que para Aragón está bastante bien. De traca, traquísima.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jeje se han escrito miles de libros sobre todo tipo de trolas.
> 
> La fe es la tuya, que te has tragado toda la propaganda de la leyenda negra antiespañola como una si fueras una charo viendo la guerra de Ucrania en Antena3, o un forero de burbuja con ínfulas viendo a Iker.



Pues no, me he tragado a David Chandler, David Gates, Stanley Payne, Tuñon de Lara, y algunos mas, ¿tu has leido alguno?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Dicen que son Portugueses aunque los todoterreno se fabrican en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos vehículos los fabrica URO, en Galicia, probablemente son derivados del URO VAMTAC:






UROVESA - VAMTAC


VAMTAC



urovesa.com





Hay toda una familia infinita, con varios nombres, este, al azar, es uno:



Esta es la empresa, poca gente sabe que existe, hace productos de mucha calidad, aunque caros frente a los asiáticos, o de EEUU fabricados en México:





__





UROVESA - TT URO


TT URO



urovesa.com





Ya sabemos lo que llevaba el Ysabel en sus bodegas.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

MOSCÚ, 30 de abril. /TASS/. *La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania está contribuyendo a liberar al mundo de la opresión neocolonial de Occidente, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en una entrevista con la agencia de noticias Xinhua.*

"Es obvio que los intentos del Occidente colectivo de entorpecer el curso natural de la historia, de resolver sus problemas a costa de los demás, están condenados", dijo el ministro, "El mundo de hoy tiene varios centros de decisión, es multipolar. Vemos el dinamismo con el que se desarrollan los países asiáticos, africanos y latinoamericanos. Todos tienen una verdadera libertad de elección, incluyendo las vías de desarrollo y la participación en los proyectos de integración. Nuestra operación militar especial en Ucrania también contribuye al proceso de liberación del mundo de la opresión neocolonial de Occidente, densamente mezclada con el racismo y el complejo de excepcionalidad".

Como señaló Lavrov, *hoy no estamos hablando de una nueva Guerra Fría, sino del "persistente deseo de Washington y sus satélites, que se consideran "dueños del destino humano", de imponer un modelo de orden mundial centrado en Estados Unidos". "Se ha llegado a un punto en el que una minoría occidental está tratando de sustituir la arquitectura centrada en la ONU y el derecho internacional formado como resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial por su propio orden "basado en reglas". Washington y sus aliados escriben ellos mismos estas reglas y luego las imponen a la comunidad internacional como de aplicación obligatoria*", continuó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.

Política destructiva de EEUU

Lavrov subrayó que EE.UU. lleva décadas aplicando una política destructiva. El ministro, en particular, citó la agresión de la OTAN contra Yugoslavia, los ataques a Irak, Libia, su intento de destruir Siria, así como las "revoluciones de colores" en varios países, incluida Ucrania. "Todo esto ha costado cientos de miles de vidas y ha provocado el caos en varias regiones del planeta", añadió.

El ministro de Exteriores ruso señaló que los occidentales intentan "con los métodos más brutales" reprimir a los países que pretenden llevar a cabo una política exterior e interior independiente, y no se trata sólo de Rusia.

"Podemos ver cómo se está imponiendo el 'pensamiento de bloque' en la región de Asia-Pacífico. Fíjense en la llamada estrategia Indo-Pacífica promovida por EE.UU., que tiene una clara orientación antichina", señaló Lavrov. "En el espíritu de la arcaica Doctrina Monroe, EE.UU. pretende dictar cómo y con qué normas se debe vivir en América Latina. Esto explica el prolongado e ilegal embargo comercial contra Cuba, las sanciones contra Venezuela y los intentos de "influir" en la estabilidad de Nicaragua y algunos otros países. La continua presión sobre Bielorrusia también va en esta línea. Esta lista podría continuar".

Según el ministro ruso, cuanto antes asuma Occidente las nuevas realidades geopolíticas, "mejor será para sí mismo y para toda la comunidad internacional." "Como subrayó el presidente chino Xi Jinping en el Foro de Boao, 'tenemos que] <...> defender el principio de seguridad indivisible, construir una arquitectura de seguridad equilibrada, eficaz y sostenible, y oponernos a la búsqueda de la seguridad propia a costa de la seguridad de los demás'", concluyó Lavrov.









Russian operation in Ukraine contributes to freeing world from Western oppression - Lavrov


It is obvious that the collective West’ attempts to hinder the natural course of history, to solve its problems at the expense of others are doomed, the minister said




tass.com


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Placa de fábrica del UAV Bayraktar TB2 derribado sobre el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Dispositivo con número de serie 222, fabricado en febrero de 2022 (c) @razved_dozor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042545
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042546
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042547



Esas bañeras con alas servirán con los kurdos y poco más.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso sin contar que ahora se consume mucha más energía que antaño. España, sin ir más lejos, consume el doble que en 1991, y tampoco la población ha aumentado tanto, de 40 a 47 millones. Pero tenemos más infraestructuras, más cachivaches en casa y en el lugar de trabajo, más vehículos de todo tipo... Todo eso chupa su electricidad o combustible correspondiente. Los alemanes pueden renunciar al gas, carbón, y petróleo rusos, sustituirlo por otras fuentes. Perfectamente, quién dice que no... Pero, ¿a qué precio? ¿Podrían mantener la producción industrial y el tren de vida actuales?



Con el tiempo y voluntad, sin problemas, como cualquiera


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (30 Abr 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucrania está tratando de restaurar un puente cerca del pueblo de Zatoka en la región de Odessa, destruido anteriormente por ataques con cohetes. Esta instalación tiene una gran importancia estratégica: a través de ella, se llevan a cabo entregas intensivas de armas a Ucrania desde Rumania y otros países europeos.
> 
> Esto explica el deseo de Kiev de devolver la funcionalidad del puente lo antes posible. Rumanía y Moldavia, desde donde llegaron los equipos de reparación el día anterior, brindan asistencia en el trabajo de restauración.
> 
> ...



Llegado el caso no creo que Rusia atacase centros o bases en un país OTAN, pero cualquier base gusana en el resto del mundo.........se me ocurre Siria, Irak, o a algún juguetito que lleva aviones encima.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues no, me he tragado a David Chandler, David Gates, Stanley Payne, Tuñon de Lara, y algunos mas, ¿tu has leido alguno?



Nop, yo soy más de Ricardo Juan de la Cierva, y me molan más los intereses de mi país que la propaganda contra él.

Lo importante es conocer mundo. Te repito la pregunta, ¿en cuántos países has vivido que te permitan tener una idea de los estándares nacionales normales?. En muchos países la gente como tú, que desprecia a su propio país, no se la consiente nada. Es precisamente la debilidad de España como nación la que hace que vayamos a matar a rusos, contra los que nada tenemos, y que exista un gobierno anti-español.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 30 de abril. /TASS/. *La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania está contribuyendo a liberar al mundo de la opresión neocolonial de Occidente, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en una entrevista con la agencia de noticias Xinhua.*
> 
> "Es obvio que los intentos del Occidente colectivo de entorpecer el curso natural de la historia, de resolver sus problemas a costa de los demás, están condenados", dijo el ministro, "El mundo de hoy tiene varios centros de decisión, es multipolar. Vemos el dinamismo con el que se desarrollan los países asiáticos, africanos y latinoamericanos. Todos tienen una verdadera libertad de elección, incluyendo las vías de desarrollo y la participación en los proyectos de integración. Nuestra operación militar especial en Ucrania también contribuye al proceso de liberación del mundo de la opresión neocolonial de Occidente, densamente mezclada con el racismo y el complejo de excepcionalidad".
> 
> ...



Y qué leyes quieren aplicar ellos? porque parece que 1) no es muy diferente de lo que critican y 2) da la sensación de querer resolver las cosas por la vía de las armas, y viendo que China es lo que es y se vive allí como se vive....pues, como que no me lo están vendiendo


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Aquí en España tenemos a gente que mira mejor a la "patria rusa" que a la propia. Y así nos va.



¿Qué patria melón?
Somos vasallos de vasallos.
Lo que os jode es que haya países que no se la chupen a los matones de USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nop, yo soy más de Juan de la Cierva, y me molan más los intereses de mi país que la propaganda contra él.
> 
> Lo importante es conocer mundo. Te repito la pregunta, ¿en cuántos países has vivido que te permitan tener una idea de los estándares nacionales normales?. En muchos países la gente como tú, que desprecia a su propio país, no se la consiente nada. Es precisamente la debilidad de España como nación la que hace que vayamos a matar a rusos, contra los que nada tenemos, y que exista un gobierno anti-español.



No veo como conocer camareros contribuya al propio conocimiento. La Historia es la que es, que a tí no te guste no es problema de la Historia, España es lo que es, un estado pre burgues dominado por una oligarquía casposa y extractiva, apoyada en caeneros como tu, prestos a lamer el falo a sus señoritos. Y si, desprecio al subdesarrollo, al fanatismo frailuno y taurino y al Vivan las Caenas, es mi caracter.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Me está usted diciendo que siga el ejemplo del querido líder de la horda?
> 
> *Putin se pone la vacuna de refuerzo*
> 
> ...



Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.

Si, la horda...


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con el tiempo y voluntad, sin problemas, como cualquiera



Viendo lo que dejan caer algunos gobiernos, eso de sin problemas...


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me parece grave que tras 2 meses de operación aun no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis lo suficiente de la ciudad de Donestk para evitar que bombardeen.



Si estan teniendo que usar termobaricas...es que el grado de fortificacion era alto...con muros y defensas de hormigon de varios metros.

Eso es muy lento de conquistar ...costoso en medios y en personal...

Todo se explica por esta razon.


----------



## pgas (30 Abr 2022)

*Moldavia admite que 'no puede renunciar' al suministro de gas ruso después de asegurar un plan de respaldo*

El jueves, la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, reconoció que el gas ruso para su país era insustituible y expresó su esperanza de que Gazprom realice entregas.

Aanchal Nigam






Mientras Rusia continúa presionando con sus demandas de pagos de gas en rublos y ya ha detenido las exportaciones a Polonia y Bulgaria, Moldavia ha admitido que no tiene forma de sustituir el gas ruso después de jactarse de tener un "plan de respaldo". El jueves, la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, reconoció que el gas ruso para su país era insustituible y expresó su esperanza de que las entregas de la empresa estatal rusa Gazprom continuaran a pesar de una deuda pendiente. 


> _En una entrevista con la emisora Jurnal TV, Sandu dijo: “Nos encontramos en una situación muy difícil”. _





> _“No podemos renunciar al gas cuando no tenemos otra alternativa. El suministro de electricidad también depende del gas, por lo que aquí tampoco hay alternativa”, agregó. _



Cabe señalar aquí que el contrato de Moldavia con Gazprom expirará el 1 de mayo. Para que el acuerdo se extienda, el país debe completar una auditoría de su enorme deuda pendiente por entregas de gas anteriores ante la parte rusa. Sin embargo, según los medios estatales rusos, RT, es poco probable que Chisinau cumpla con la fecha límite. El país había afirmado anteriormente que el conflicto en Ucrania le impedía contratar a un auditor extranjero para realizar el trabajo. Al parecer, Gazprom ha declarado que Moldovagaz le debe unos 709 millones de dólares.

Anteriormente, la primera ministra de Moldavia, Natalia Gavrilita, también expresó su preocupación por el hecho de que Rusia corte el suministro de gas a su nación. El miércoles, Gavrilita declaró que Moldavia aún no ha recibido una respuesta de Gazprom con respecto al aplazamiento de la obligación de realizar una auditoría. Ella dijo: "Todavía no tenemos una respuesta de la preocupación de Gazprom sobre el suministro de gas natural a partir del 1 de mayo. Anteriormente, explicamos la posición de Chisinau y estamos esperando una respuesta". Sin embargo, aseguró a los ciudadanos que el gobierno tiene planes de respaldo y que no se quedarán sin gas.

**********

esta lerda es más necia que Borrell, por una parte mendigando el gas ruso y por otra no se cansa de prohibir cualquier manifestación de apoyo a Rusia en Ucrania


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.
> 
> Si, la horda...



Este pedazo de carne con ojos se presentó en el primer programa con una camisetisha con olor a sorruno, evidentemente le debieron llamar al orden así que le han confeccionado un traje de una sola pieza que se pone por la cabeza, lo malo es que como no se lo puede quitar, el olor a sorruno permanece.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Qué patria melón?
> Somos vasallos de vasallos.
> Lo que os jode es que haya países que no se la chupen a los matones de USA.



Pero no que no se la "chupen" a otros...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Los demócratas enviar armas, los comunistas ayuda humanitaria:


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si se inviertiera toda la pasta de armamento en fisión nuclear ...igual pasaba como con las vacunas ..y en 1 año solucionado. O con la geotérmica....



La fisión nuclear lleva ya décadas "solucionada".


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Subcomandante capturado de la 3.ª batería de artillería autopropulsada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Vadim Bykanov, quien parecía un homeless, fue hecho prisionero por los combatientes de la RPD.


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas Frases Impactantes: Rusia y Ucrania

Pasaron de ser un país oficialmente ateo, a convertirse en la nación más cristiana de Europa, por mucho.

*Acabaron con la práctica de las adopciones en el extranjero, donde algunas personas iban a Rusia y adoptaban niños pequeños con fines inmorales.*

Consecuencias de que EEUU y RU están suministrando enormes cantidades de armamento militar:
*Un gran número de soldados ucranianos inocentes morirán innecesariamente. Muchos soldados rusos morirán innecesariamente. Son niños. Ya sabes, los niños van a la guerra. Yo fui a la guerra cuando era niño.

A los Estados Unidos y a la OTAN no les importa cuántos ucranianos mueren. Ni civiles, ni mujeres, ni niños, ni soldados. No nos importa.

Las acciones de Raytheon, que crea misiles, y de Northrop Grumman, que crea aviones y misiles se han hinchado tremendamente con el dinero de los impuestos.*

Putin hizo un esfuerzo desesperado para detener la marcha hacia la guerra en diciembre de 2021. Llegó a poner sobre la mesa propuestas específicas por escrito con la OTAN, propuestas de paz para desactivar lo que se avecinaba. Porque en ese momento, Ucrania estaba reuniendo tropas para atacar el Donbás.

Esto no era un ataque planificado de antemano. Esto no fue como el ataque de Hitler a Polonia, donde la regla estándar es que siempre tienes una ventaja de 3 a 1 cuando eres el atacante.

Y se podía ver que Rusia esperaba poder llevar a cabo esta operación especial sin causar demasiadas bajas a los ucranianos,

Una famosa foto de un tanque ruso que fue detenido por una reunión de unos 40 civiles que salieron a la carretera y la bloquearon, y el tanque se detuvo. Si pasa en Vietnam: Yo estaba allí y luchaba, y probablemente yo mismo habría pasado a través con el tanque.

*Los rusos no bombardearon el sistema eléctrico, los sistemas de medios de comunicación, los sistemas de agua, los puentes. No han derribado los sistemas de trenes. No han derribado las centrales eléctricas. No han derribado tantas cosas. No han bombardeado los edificios del centro de Kyiv, no han bombardeado los edificios donde se reúne el parlamento.

Cuando invadimos Irak, el "Shock and Awe", destruimos prácticamente todo en Irak, Se destruye el suministro de agua, el suministro eléctrico, la calefacción, el petróleo, la gasolina, de modo que se eliminan todos los puentes principales. Y luego sigues destruyendo todo.

Aparentemente hay 50 oficiales superiores franceses, que están atrapados en esa planta de acero junto con los ucranianos.*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Banderastán se desmorona:


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya salió el comunista hambreador que hay en ti. El nacionalismo español no existe. El problema de España son los rojos y masones antiespañoles.
> 
> Entre nosotros... ¿en cuántos países fuera de España/Europa has vivido, o al menos conocido suficientemente?. Careces del más mínimo 'conocimiento del medio' que te sirva de referencia para ver que estándares patrióticos/nacionales se marcan por ahí.



El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es "estado fallido". Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:

Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo. Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real.

¿Solución? Modelo suízo. Total soberanía para sus partes, una administración federal que funciona desideologizada y una vez eliminada la alimentación, el parásito se muere solo. Fíjate si el parásito lo tiene claro que cada vez que se intenta ir en esta dirección se desata el infierno.

La otra alternativa es que, antes o después, se desintegre.

Si realmente se le da vía a la opción 1, no creo que nadie quiera la opción 2. Pero no nos engañemos, esto es como el perro del hortelano, y por accidente la opción 1 no va a suceder. La otra, se bordea continuamente y es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

La administración civil-militar de Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye, retiró el tridente del edificio del ayuntamiento.


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas Frases: Crimenes de guerra

*Los rusos retuvieron Bucha durante un mes. Si iban a matarlos, ¿por qué no lo hicieron durante ese mes? Y si van a masacrar a un grupo de personas, ¿no estarían todas en un mismo lugar y no las fusilarían a todas allí? ¿Por qué estarían distribuidos a lo largo de un camino, a una milla de distancia? No tiene sentido.

Si yo lo viera como un simple caso criminal estándar "Vale, lo primero, echemos un vistazo a los ucranianos"
"Bien, ¿quién fue amistoso con las tropas rusas mientras los rusos estaban aquí? Vamos a ejecutarlos". Esa sería mi suposición.

Los únicos en los que he visto pruebas bastante irrefutables de crímenes de guerra han sido en el lado ucraniano.

Sabemos de hecho, por boca del jefe de un hospital ucraniano, el tipo que dirigía el hospital, que se jactaba de haber dado órdenes estrictas a todos sus médicos, de que cuando los prisioneros de guerra rusos heridos, cuando las bajas eran traídas, debían ser castrados.

Otro vídeo en el que había un punto de reunión de prisioneros de guerra, donde los ucranianos llevaban a los prisioneros de guerra a un punto central para procesarlos y los soldados ucranianos simplemente los mataban a tiros.

¿Dónde has oído hablar de ello, en ABC y MSNBC y CNN y FOX News? Ni un susurro.*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La administración civil-militar de Tokmak, región de Zaporozhye, retiró el tridente del edificio del ayuntamiento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042622
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042623
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042624



Han retirado al Tridente, ahora solo tienen que retirar a Satán, su dueño.


----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

los ukros se rinden en masa 

VIVA LA CCCP


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas frases: Guerra USA-Rusia

Y puedes ver que estamos tomando estas acciones muy imprudentes, y cada vez que subimos la apuesta -resulta que soy republicano- pero tenemos dos senadores republicanos de EE.UU. que han dicho que, "bueno, puede que tengamos que usar armas nucleares contra Rusia". Eso es una locura.

Rusia es más o menos comparable a los Estados Unidos en poder nuclear. Tienen misiles hipersónicos, que nosotros no tenemos. Pueden evadir absolutamente cualquier detección oportuna, y pueden disparar misiles desde Rusia y alcanzar San Francisco, Los Ángeles, Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, Washington, D.C., Nueva York.

*Cuando la Unión Soviética puso misiles en Cuba, que apuntaban a Estados Unidos, valía la pena correr el riesgo,* porque estaba justo en nuestra frontera y nos amenazaba. Y era una batalla por la que valía la pena luchar y un riesgo que valía la pena correr. *Los rusos se encuentran en esta situación exactamente como un espejo,* porque para ellos, la vida de Rusia depende de impedir que la OTAN siga avanzando hacia Ucrania, justo hasta sus fronteras. 

No pueden permitirse no luchar en esta guerra. No pueden permitirse no ganar esta guerra.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿De verdad te crees todas las soplapolleces que escribes?



El comentario procede de este post:



ProfeInsti dijo:


> "O perdemos en Ucrania o* comienza la Tercera Guerra Mundial*.
> Creo que la posibilidad de una Tercera Guerra Mundial es *más realista*", dijo el pasado miércoles Margarita Simonian, directora del canal de noticias ruso *Russia Today*, medio prohibido en la Unión Europea, en la cadena Rusia1.
> 
> Según esta periodista, "*la idea de que todo terminará en un ataque nuclear*" le parece "el *escenario más probable*, para mi gran consternación, pero es inevitable".
> ...




La población rusa pide sangre, venganza, destrucción, sometimiento, conquista y exterminio del pueblo ucraniano, mire el nivel de confrontación que se maneja en la televisión donde se amenaza ya directamente con eliminar a Reino Unido (o Texas) del mapa. *El lenguaje belicista de exterminio nuclear lo está manejando reiterativamente y de forma gratuita Rusia incluso antes de la invasión y se ha inensificado conforme la operación militar no se ha ido ajustanto a los deseos del Kremlin*, esto es un adoctrinamiento a la población y una justificación de las acciones de asesinato masivo de poblaciones que se está realizando dede medios de informaticón gubernamentales rusos hacia su población. La OTAN no ha mencionado la amenaza nuclear ni una sola vez, salvo algúna "soplapollez" de Trump, pero este ahora mismo no es dirigente de nada. A mi me recuerda a la población fanatizada de la Alemania nazi. Tiene muy mala pinta la situación, en caso de que Putin desaparezca ten por seguro que van a poner a algún hipernacionalista ruso peor.

No es ninguna soplapollez menajar ahora mismo esa posibilidad.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Según esa definición de "sociedad libre", Rusia y China son sociedades libres. Especialmente China, que poco a poco va incrementando su clase media con un crecimiento constante



A dónde va a parar, y más libre es la de Corea del Norte. En China si tienes el privilegio de estar enter los 100 millones de afiliados al partido comunista chino tienes la posibilidad de prosperar, si no estás en ese partido, pues ya sabes, remero de esos 100 millones. Y bueno, el carnet de identidad por puntos es la solución final de toda disidencia, fumas en lugar prohibido, pierdes puntos, cruzas la calle por donde no debes, pierdes puntos, tienes activismo en contra del gobierno, pierdes todos los puntos. Una vez que tienes saldo cero te llevan a un centro de "reeducación" de manera "indefinida" (pueden ser años) donde te aislan de tu familia y contactos, te someten a charlas, vídeos, trabajos y te dejan mucho tiempo para que pienses, etc. 

Si es que no sabemos lo que es la auténtica libertad y salud.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Jijijijijijijijijijijijiji


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A dónde va a parar, y más libre es la de Corea del Norte. En China *si tienes el privilegio de estar enter los 100 millones de afiliados al partido comunista chino tienes la posibilidad de prosperar,* si no estás en ese partido, pues ya sabes, remero de esos 100 millones. Y bueno, el carnet de identidad por puntos es la solución final de toda disidencia, fumas en lugar prohibido, pierdes puntos, cruzas la calle por donde no debes, pierdes puntos, tienes activismo en contra del gobierno, pierdes todos los puntos. Una vez que tienes saldo cero te llevan a un centro de "reeducación" de manera "indefinida" (pueden ser años) donde te aislan de tu familia y contactos, te someten a charlas, vídeos, trabajos y te dejan mucho tiempo para que pienses, etc.
> 
> Si es que no sabemos lo que es la auténtica libertad y salud.



Suponiendo que eso sea verdad, como en cualquier sitio. O te han buscao almeida y ayuso a ti para darte un contrato de 8 millones por mascarillas?


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El comentario procede de este post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Y con toda la puta razón! sus nacionales han sido torturados, violados, castrados, y asesinados por los nazis UCRANIANOS, *QUE SE JODAN*


----------



## TOJO_3 (30 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es "estado fallido". Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:
> 
> Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. *Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español, que lo impregna todo.* Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real.
> 
> ...



Puedes desarrollar un poco esta premisa?

Que diferencia hay entre el "ultranacionalismo" español y los nacionalismos francés, ruso o chino entre otros?

Gracias.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (30 Abr 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El calvo ese no es un civil, resulta que es un nazi de Azov. Encontraron fotos suyas en VK
> 
> t.me/readovkanews/32398
> 
> ...



Espero que acabes en la cárcel.


----------



## Tmax400 (30 Abr 2022)

Orwell lo clavó. Que cabrón, como supo ver la profundidad de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1042615
> 
> 
> Subcomandante capturado de la 3.ª batería de artillería autopropulsada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> ...



Mientras esos subnormales se dejan matar, los ucras millonetis paseando sus Lexus y BMWs por toda Europa.
Luego volverán para comprar lo que quede por 4 perras y serán héroes de la patria.

La guerra es para que los muertos de hambre se maten entre ellos.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar un poco esta premisa?
> 
> Que diferencia hay entre el "ultranacionalismo" español y los nacionalismos francés, ruso o chino entre otros?
> 
> Gracias.



Yo se lo explico, de los nacionalismo que menciona, el franceés fué colaborador con los nazis, asi que De Gaulle tuvo que inventarse uno, el ruso acabó de camarero en Paris desués de Octubre y el chino, en Taiwan. El Español es el único no depurado de toda Europa, es el mismo desde 1814.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Combates por la ciudad de Lozovaya en la región de Jarkov.

Hoy hay humo espeso sobre Kharkov en dirección a Lozovaya. La lucha comenzó por la noche y continúa hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (30 Abr 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ¿Marte terraformable? Será en los libros, porque dime tú como generas un campo magnético planetario con la tecnología de los proximos 50 años.



Perdón por el off-topic

Marte podría ser habitable, no sería necesario ese campo magnético. Tiene sistemas de cavernas y conductos de origen volcánico en los que la radiación sería sólo un 2% de la superficial, tiene agua y materias primas. El problema es llegar allí.

www.google.com/amp/s/www.xataka.com/espacio/cuevas-luna-marte-como-posible-refugio-idea-esa-ver-que-1-000-veces-como-tierra/amp


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.
> 
> Si, la horda...



Putin También tiene 70 años y está poniendo a Occidente de rodillas


----------



## jorgitonew (30 Abr 2022)

Tmax400 dijo:


> Orwell lo clavó. Que cabrón, como supo ver la profundidad de la naturaleza humana.



Latinoamérica y Sudáfrica están del lado de Rusia. Vamos, que de clavarlo nada


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si el riesgo real de una IIIGM con nukes incluidas, no hace despertar a los pueblos de europa, no lo hara nada, necesitamos un ejercito europeo, un gasto en defensa unificado y planificado en conjunto, policia de fronteras exteriores de la UE, impidiendo la inmigracion economica e irregular, vuelta a los valores tradicionales y a la familia heterosexual.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042525
> 
> ...



Deje de soñar con una unión UE-Rusia bajo una tutela Rusa, eso no va a funcionar. No funcionó una UE bajo tutela española en el siglo XVI, no funcionó una bajo tutela francesa en XIX, ni una bajo tutela alemana en el siglo XX, menos lo va a hacer una bajo tutela rusa en el siglo XXI.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y si Rusia corta el gas a Alemania?
> No se con qué se van a calentar el próximo invierno del Rhin hacia el este



Olvidad de repetir machaconamente la tontería de que el gas = calefacción. *El principal uso del gas es la generación eléctrica principalmente para la industria, en menos medida para los hogares*, si fuera solo por la calefacción ya lo hubieran cortado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

En esta especie de conflicto por la energía, ahora Europa pide a los rusos más gas…han debido quedar las reservas temblando…








Европа попросила у России больше газа


Европа увеличивает заявки на поставку российского газа несмотря на наступление выходных. Об этом в субботу, 30 апреля, заявил официальный представитель «Газпрома» Сергей Куприянов.




iz.ru


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la Patagonia llevan años comprando tierras a saco y Madagascar tambien tiene posibilidades de ser un pais de "acogida".



Argentina, un país serio, de esos que respeta la propiedad privada y que están "vacunados" de políticas peronistas consistentes en nacionalizar lo que previamente fue vendido a capitales extranjeros. Una apuesta segura.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Clar hombre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay solución. También está la variable de la "pérdida de oportunidad". Si paras la industria para construir una infraestructura de generación eléctrica, para cuando vuelvas tu nicho de mercado habrá sido ocupado por otro y comienzas de casi cero.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (30 Abr 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Deja al comandante que el controla si algo tiene putin es que es frio, cerebral y no se deja llevar por las emociones, la anglojudiada te va poniendo trampas para que te vuelvas loco entre eso y su propaganda. Hay que ir con pies de plomo y paso a paso. El tiempo corre a favor de rusia.



Estoy de acuerdo. Ya comenté que Rusia escogió que en Ucrania sería donde recibiría el inevitable golpe de los anglos y el partido lo está jugando en casa. Está marcando los tiempos, sus tiempos y no los nuestros, y creo que va para largo porque los cambios profundos tardan y necesitan tiempo para ser digeridos. Nuestro pensamiento occidental nos lleva a pedir a Rusia que destruya puentes ya, nudos ferroviarios ya, centros de mando ya, administraciones nuevas en territorio liberados ya, cambio de moneda ya...lo está haciendo pero nos parece que va a remolque pero tienen sus planes con sus tiempos. Y si nos damos cuenta, sólo han pasado 2 meses. La inmediatez es el preámbulo del fracaso.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

*Off- Topic vacunil*

Las vacunas sirvieron para parar los primeros embates, desde la cepa alfa hasta la delta ya que fueron diseñadas para la alfa y aguantaron hasta la delta y todas sus variantes con eficacia, el virus evoluciono y llego a la ómicron mucho más suave ya que infectaba las vías respiratorias altas en lugar de las de las bajas como las anteriores cepas.

Cuando apareció la ómicron solo se esperaba conocer su letalidad y si producía efectos graves, cuando se vio que era poco letal y sin efectos graves importantes se realizo una desescalada progresiva para rematar las otras cepas menos infecciosas.

También se vio que la cepa ómicron escapaba a las vacunas existentes fueran del tipo que fueran y que solo una vacuna nueva adaptada a esa cepa podía pararla. el esfuerzo no valía la pena, ese dato, el escape a la vacuna por la cepa ómicron no ha sido hecho publico salvo en círculos que seguían muy de cerca la pandemia, sin embargo hubo un informe técnico de la GenCat donde se tocaba de pasada, de ahí obtuve los datos.

La IA es la incidencia acumulada por 100.000 habitantes, normalizando la población a 100.000, como se ve en las dos primeras semanas del 2022 la incidencia acumulada es la misma en los vacunados con vacunas tipo mRNA y un poco inferior con vacunas tipo adenovirus, lo mejor es que esa cepa se propague debido a su menor riesgo ya que la mayoría de vacunados hubiese necesitado otra tanda de tres vacunas para la nueva cepa aparte de haberse tenido que crear la vacuna adaptada a esa cepa.

Tabla toda la población con IA normalizada (taxa d'incidencia acumulada)



Tabla vacunados con IA normalizada con desglose por vacunas.



Dejo el link y menciono que estos datos solo aparecieron en 2 informes técnicos.



https://salutpublica.gencat.cat/web/.content/minisite/aspcat/vigilancia_salut_publica/vigilancia_covid19/informes_tecnics_covid19/Informe-indicadors-covid19_numero-93.-Catala.pdf


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Jijijijijijijijijijijijiji



No entiendo como hay tanta dificultad en pillar sarcasmos por ahi...


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.
> 
> Si, la horda...



La monstrua


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No para de llegarles material de la OTAN/USA. Ucrania es ahora el país más armado de Europa después de Rusia.
> 
> Y esto es sólo el inicio, les llegarán aviones F16, y de todo.
> 
> Lo único que no les llega es más carne da cañón. La única alternativa de Rusia para no perder la guerra es liquidar al ejército ucraniano al completo.



Y de qué valen los aviones sin pilotos.


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El comentario procede de este post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Roger Wicker, miembro de la Comisión de Servicios Armados del Senado estadounidense, declaró el 8 de diciembre de 2021 a Fox News que no excluye una intervención militar directa de EEUU contra Rusia para «defender Ucrania». Sin que el entrevistador se lo preguntara, el senador agregó :«Ustedes saben que nosotros no excluimos la acción nuclear en primer uso.»

Al menos una.


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta especie de conflicto por la energía, ahora Europa pide a los rusos más gas…han debido quedar las reservas temblando…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los políticos siempre mienten... Con el cash que queda, con las reservas que quedan... cuando se acaba el momento de faroles y se empiezan a poner las cartas sobre la mesa llegan las diarreas...
Dios mio en manos de quienes estamos...


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.
> 
> Si, la horda...



Eudald debio de recuperar ADN de un hueso de Atapuerca del homo antecesor y ha salido un pithecantropus puerquensis.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Por ejemplo, el ayuntamiento de Parres, en Arriondas, el típico ayuntamiento español con las banderas de España, de la comunidad autónoma, del municipio y la de la UE:







O el ayuntamiento de Besançon, en Francia:







O en Perm, Rusia. Sí que hay un escudo en la fachada, pero es el de la ciudad.









Con las banderas es más que suficiente. Ese Tryzub a tamaño gigante denota una sobreactuación bien clara, tán típica de esa clase de regímenes.


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Abr 2022)

Tmax400 dijo:


> Ni yo. De los pocos por aquí que podemos decirlo, porque lo vimos en directo gracias a Burbuja.



Exacto, fue monstruoso. Y la reacción de la prensa . Estaría bien hacer un hilo con algunos comentarios de cómo lo vivimos, se pueden rescatar del hilo original


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Abr 2022)

Un off topic sobre el *Grupo Wagner*. Y una pregunta, ¿el gobierno de Minsk no es aliado del Kremlin?


Spoiler



*29.07.2020*

En _Belta_, la agencia estatal de noticias bielorrusa. Los servicios intel de Bielorrusia se denominan *KGB*, como los antiguos servicios soviéticos.

https://www.belta.by/incident/view/...rannoj-chastnoj-voennoj-kompanii-400470-2020/
*Под Минском задержаны 32 боевика иностранной частной военной компании*

Traducción paco-Google.

*32 militantes de una empresa militar privada extranjera detenidos cerca de Minsk*


Spoiler



Esta noche, agentes de la ley de Bielorrusia cerca de Minsk detuvieron a 32 militantes de la compañía militar privada extranjera Wagner. Además, otra persona fue encontrada y detenida en el sur del país, informa _Belta_.

Según las fuerzas del orden, se recibió información sobre la llegada de más de 200 militantes a nuestro territorio para desestabilizar la situación durante la campaña electoral. Cada uno de los rusos tenía un pequeño equipaje de mano con ellos, y en todos ellos, tres maletas pesadas grandes, que fueron cargadas en el vehículo por varios hombres.

Al llegar a la capital en la noche del 24 al 25 de julio, el grupo se registró en uno de los hoteles en Minsk y se suponía que debían salir el 25 de julio, pero salieron del hotel el 27 de julio y se trasladaron a uno de los sanatorios de la región de Minsk.

Según la administración del sanatorio, los visitantes llamaron la atención sobre el comportamiento poco característico de los turistas rusos y la ropa monótona al estilo de los militares. No bebían alcohol, no visitaban lugares de entretenimiento, se mantenían juntos, tratando de no llamar la atención sobre sí mismos. Estudiaron cuidadosamente el territorio y los alrededores del sanatorio en pequeños grupos. Esta noche, 32 personas fueron detenidas por las fuerzas del *grupo "A" de la KGB* con el apoyo de la policía antidisturbios del Comité Ejecutivo de la ciudad de Minsk. Además, otra persona fue encontrada y detenida en el sur del país. El *Comité de Investigación* está llevando a cabo una investigación sobre estas personas.

Lista de ciudadanos rusos detenidos en Bielorrusia sospechosos de pertenecer al grupo Wagner.

1. *Milaev Arem Viktorovich*, nacido el 01.02.1981;
2. *Bakhtigarayaev Tahir Minigayanovich*, nacido el 18.04.1980;
3. *Altukhov Alexander Viktorovich*, nacido el 18.04.1980;
4. *Lee Vladimir Aleksandrovich*, nacido el 26.07.1989;
5. *Kozhevnikov Andrey Yurievich*, nacido el 16.01.1980;
6. *Sapronov Alexey Vladimirovich*, nacido el 08.07.1978;
7. *Shcherbakov Sergey Vladimirovich*, nacido el 21.07.1981;
8. *Volgin Alexey Vladimirovich*, nacido el 21.06.1975;
9. *Driga Oleg Igorevich*, nacida el 03.06.1986;
10. *Pavlenko Sergey Grigorievich*, nacido el 25.06.1976;
11. *Rudenko Alexander Svyatoslavovich*, nacido el 26.12.1984;
12. *Kharitonov Denis Yurievich*, nacido el 16.03.1980;
13. *Sidorov Sergey Aleksandrovich*, nacido el 01.01.1972;
14. *Koshman Maksim Yaroslavovich*, nacido el 06.09.1981,
15. *Bubnov Sergey Gennadyevich*, nacido el 08.01.1971;
16. *Nizhnik Pavel Aleksandrovich*, nacido el 24.06.1987;
17. *Selikhov Vladimir Ivanovich*, nacido el 04.10.1986;
18. *Fetisov Gennady Evgenievich*, nacido el 22.10.1986;
19. *Fomin Mikhail Nikolaevich*, nacido el 07.03.1973,
20. *Ekimov Vladimir Sergeevich*, nacido el 19.10.1973;
21. *Karimov Rinat*, nacido el 15.08.1984;
22. *Shubin Alexander*, nacido el 15.01.1996;
23. *Shelomentsev Igor*, nacido el 18.08.1975;
24. *Maslov Sergey Alekseevich*, nacido el 29.09.1988;
25. *Zaydulen Rustem*, nacida el 06.10.1974;
26. *Tokarenko Andrey Viktorovich*, nacido el 24.01.1965;
27. *Serdyukov Andrey Viktorovich*, nacido el 16.08.1975;
28. *Serguéi Fedor Mijáilovich*, nacido el 17.05.1987;
29. *Tanov Rafik Kabulovich*, nacido el 30.04.1975;
30. *Zyablitsev Evgeny Sergeevich*, nacido el 23.11.1992;
31. *Samarin Pavel Lvovich*, nacido el 11.11.1981;
32. *Bakunovich Andrey Petrovich*, nacido el 30.12.1977;
33. *Shatsky Artem*, nacido el 30.07.1982.






Aquí otra noticia de marzo de este año sobre una operación de la KGB bielorrusa contra una red de espías ucranianos en suelo bielorruso.


Spoiler



*22.03.2022*

La KGB de Bielorrusia anuncia la eliminación de una red de espías residentes en Ucrania
*La KGB de Bielorrusia anuncia la eliminación de una red de espías residentes en Ucrania*


Spoiler



Según el reporte, los agentes de inteligencia bielorrusos han estado registrando operaciones de espionaje activas «desde la posición de la embajada de Ucrania en Bielorrusia y desde el consulado de este estado en Brest» durante los últimos años.

El *Comité de Seguridad del Estado (KGB)* de Bielorrusia, informó el martes 22 de marzo, sobre la eliminación una red de espionaje residente ucraniana que había estado operando en la república bajo cobertura diplomática durante varios años, indicó el subjefe del Comité de Investigación de la KGB, *Konstantin Bichek*, a los periodistas.

«De conformidad con la ley bielorrusa, las acciones (espionaje) de ciertos diplomáticos ucranianos contienen indicios de delitos en virtud del Código Penal de la República de Bielorrusia. Sin embargo, de conformidad con el artículo 31 de la Convención de Viena sobre relaciones diplomáticas, estas personas gozan de inmunidad de enjuiciamiento penal por parte del estado de residencia. Debido a la situación surgida, la KGB tomó medidas exhaustivas para paralizar las actividades de espionaje del enemigo y liquidar la rezidentura que actuaba bajo cobertura diplomática», dijo el funcionario, según citó la estatal agencia de noticias bielorrusa _Belta_.

Bichek dijo, que los oficiales de inteligencia bielorrusos han estado registrando operaciones de espionaje activas «desde la posición de la embajada de Ucrania en Bielorrusia y desde el consulado de este estado en Brest durante los últimos años».

«Si bien la misión diplomática de Ucrania tiene casi 20 empleados, al menos la mitad de ellos eran empleados de la *Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania* y del *Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania*», «8 de los 19 empleados de la embajada eran oficiales de las agencias de inteligencia ucranianas», dijo el representante de la KGB.

Según el funcionario, tales acciones de Kiev «prueban que Ucrania se embarcó en un curso de operaciones de espionaje agresivas contra nuestro país a pesar de las relaciones diplomáticas normales».

El reporte agrega, que «las medidas tomadas por la KGB para frustrar las actividades ilegales de los diplomáticos ucranianos que se suponía que eran una señal para las agencias de inteligencia ucranianas, no detuvieron las actividades hostiles contra nuestros países», dijo Bichek.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La monstrua



Como la de Carreño de Miranda


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso sin contar que ahora se consume mucha más energía que antaño. España, sin ir más lejos, consume el doble que en 1991, y tampoco la población ha aumentado tanto, de 40 a 47 millones. Pero tenemos más infraestructuras, más cachivaches en casa y en el lugar de trabajo, más vehículos de todo tipo... Todo eso chupa su electricidad o combustible correspondiente. Los alemanes pueden renunciar al gas, carbón, y petróleo rusos, sustituirlo por otras fuentes. Perfectamente, quién dice que no... Pero, ¿a qué precio? ¿Podrían mantener la producción industrial y el tren de vida actuales?



Debe haber una correlación entre la capacidad industrial de un país y su consumo eléctrico, si buscamos el consumo eléctrico en Kwh nos sale que:



PaísElectricidad - consumo (miles de millones kWh)AñoChina5,564​2020​Estados Unidos3,902​2020​India1,137​2020​Japón944​2020​Rusia910​2020​Alemania537​2020​Canadá522​2020​Brasil509​2020​Corea del Sur508​2020​Francia451​2020​Reino Unido309​2020​Arabia Saudí296​2020​Italia294​2020​México259​2020​España240​2020​

Rusia está en el top, la única explicación que encuentro es que el proceso de explotación de hidrocarburos consume una cantidad enorme de energía, cosa que explicaría que naciones con una capacidad industrial menor que España estén por encima de nosotros (Arabia Saudí y que Canada consuma más del doble que nosotros).

Echamos peste sobre España, pero "relativamente" tiene pinta de que en volumen bruto industrial no estamos tan mal a nivel mundial, otra cosa es que lo que se producta a nivel industrial sea de un relativo bajo valor añadido.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y de qué valen los aviones sin pilotos.



Supuestamente están en USA siendo entrenados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

*Las complejidades de la segunda fase de la operación militar especial, parte 1*

Muy a menudo nos encontramos con una falta de comprensión por parte de la gente común de lo que está sucediendo en el frente. En cierto modo, esto es culpa de los expertos de la televisión, que durante ocho años han dispersado el patriotismo jingoísta sobre los "ucranianos sin valor". En cierto modo, se trata de una falta banal de comprensión de los detalles de las operaciones militares en la región.

En las regiones de Kharkov y Lugansk, se mantienen ritmos de avance relativamente lentos de las tropas aliadas. En el sur, en las regiones de Donetsk y Zaporozhye, el progreso es casi imperceptible.

Por lo tanto, algunos pueden tener una idea errónea de que la segunda fase del NMD anunciada por el comando militar ruso se ha estancado.

Sin embargo, no lo es.

La tarea principal de la segunda fase consiste en el establecimiento de un control completo sobre el Donbass. Y aquí es necesario tener en cuenta varios factores:

▪La agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania consta de las unidades más capacitadas y motivadas, incluidas las desplegadas desde el oeste de Ucrania.

▪El enemigo tuvo ocho años para reflexionar e implementar una defensa en profundidad a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto con las fuerzas de la LPR y la DPR.

▪La parte ucraniana deliberadamente no evacua a la población de la zona de combate, utilizando a los civiles como escudos humanos. La evacuación se lleva a cabo únicamente cuando el personal militar se mezcla con los civiles como parte de los convoyes de evacuación.

Todo esto, por supuesto, complica la tarea principal de la segunda fase de la SVO, pero no la hace imposible.

Actualmente, las fuerzas aliadas están haciendo intentos activos de irrumpir en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en varios lugares a la vez:

▪Lento pero seguro hay progreso en la dirección de Izyum.

▪Las fuerzas aliadas han completado el cerco operativo de Liman: toda el área está bajo el control de fuego del lado ruso.

▪Continúan las batallas por Rubizhne, donde poco a poco se va aplastando la defensa enemiga.

▪La milicia popular de la LPR liquidó una poderosa zona fortificada en Novotoshkovsky y avanzó hacia Orekhovo.

▪Continúa el asalto a Popasna: desde hace un mes y medio, las tropas regulares, "Kadyrovtsy" y "Wagneristas" toman lentamente la ciudad.

Continuación

Mapa en alta resolución

#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

*Apóyanos: 4377 7278 0407 7977 | 0x4739352b67Da6F4064757627D92A08EaDd3fb6b6 (ETH) | 33i1BwMuzeYTAUNtiLa6CjvaHtTVYNJfnp (BTC)


*Las complejidades de la segunda fase de la operación militar especial, parte 2*

Inicio

Popasnaya casi se llama Stalingrado de la operación especial actual. La comparación, aunque demasiado pretenciosa, sigue siendo correcta. Sí, hay una operación exitosa para liberar a Mariupol.

Pero si comparamos la escala de las fuerzas y los medios involucrados, así como las perspectivas de la operación, entonces Popasnaya es uno de los puntos críticos para el éxito de la segunda fase del NWO.

Lo que da el control sobre Popasna:

▪la capacidad de continuar la ofensiva simultáneamente en varias direcciones;

▪salir a un gran centro de transporte: la ciudad de Bakhmut, cuya ocupación interrumpirá el suministro de parte de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

▪la posibilidad de crear varias calderas con el aislamiento del grupo Slavic-Kramatorsk del resto de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.

Al comprender estas perspectivas, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfirió parte de las unidades de la aglomeración Rubizhne-Severodonetsk-Lysichansk a Popasnaya. Esto hizo posible compensar parcialmente las pérdidas sufridas por la brigada mecanizada 24th Lviv.

Y aunque las fuerzas aliadas ya controlan la mayor parte de la ciudad, el asalto a Popasna sigue siendo una de las operaciones más difíciles a la vez por varios motivos.

Dificultades de Popasna

▪El asentamiento está ubicado en una colina, donde hay toda una red de cursos de agua naturales. Esto ralentizó significativamente el ritmo de la ofensiva en los primeros días.

▪Durante 8 años, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han creado una poderosa área fortificada fuera de la ciudad, rodeándola (especialmente a lo largo de las afueras del sur) con un sistema de baluartes de pelotones y compañías, que están interconectados por comunicaciones. Estas comunicaciones hacen posible el traslado encubierto de personal y vehículos blindados a las posiciones de tiro con la posibilidad de una pronta retirada a los refugios.

▪Las fuerzas aliadas probablemente se ocuparán de la liquidación de los bastiones, donde las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora están tratando de retirarse de la ciudad, después de la liberación del territorio de Popasna.

▪La mayor parte de la ciudad es un sector privado, en el que los militares ucranianos cavaron trincheras, trincheras y piraguas equipadas en los sótanos. Limpiar cada casa requiere mucho tiempo y esfuerzo.

▪En edificios raros de varios pisos, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania crearon posiciones para francotiradores y observadores de incendios.

▪Todavía hay civiles en Popasna, lo que no permite que las fuerzas aliadas usen completamente la aviación y la artillería.

Y resulta que llevará más tiempo asaltar una ciudad de veinte mil habitantes que liberar a medio millón de Mariupol.

Sin embargo, esta operación está llegando gradualmente a su fin.

Actualmente

▪Bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas está toda la parte este de la ciudad, la estación de tren "Popasnaya-1", el edificio de la administración local.

▪Varios bastiones fueron liquidados alrededor de la ciudad.

▪Hay una limpieza adicional de las afueras del suroeste y preparativos para una ofensiva hacia la planta de reparación de automóviles Popasnyansky.

▪Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comprenden gradualmente la inutilidad de una mayor resistencia y rendición en pequeños grupos.

El resultado de la liberación de Popasna no tardará en llegar, y la segunda fase de la operación militar especial avanzará a diferente velocidad.

Mapa en alta resolución

#Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

*Apóyanos: 4377 7278 0407 7977 | 0x4739352b67Da6F4064757627D92A08EaDd3fb6b6 (ETH) | 33i1BwMuzeYTAUNtiLa6CjvaHtTVYNJfnp (BTC)


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No veo como conocer camareros contribuya al propio conocimiento. La Historia es la que es, que a tí no te guste no es problema de la Historia, España es lo que es, un estado pre burgues dominado por una oligarquía casposa y extractiva, apoyada en caeneros como tu, prestos a lamer el falo a sus señoritos. Y si, desprecio al subdesarrollo, al fanatismo frailuno y taurino y al Vivan las Caenas, es mi caracter.



ese diagnóstico rancio de españa explica por qué la izquierda y los nazionalistas regionales fracasan ininterrumpidamente en españa.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A modo informativo: los submarinos nucleares NO son los que tienen misiles nucleares, sino los que llevan un reactor para mover la turbina.



¿Y cual es la principal función de los submarinos nucleares?









Submarino de misiles balísticos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

Y ese familiar ruso, con su "explicación", seguirá sin enterarse de nada... Igual que usted...


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *No veo como conocer camareros contribuya al propio conocimiento. La* Historia es la que es, que a tí no te guste no es problema de la Historia, España es lo que es, un estado pre burgues dominado por una oligarquía casposa y extractiva, apoyada en caeneros como tu, prestos a lamer el falo a sus señoritos. Y si, desprecio al subdesarrollo, al fanatismo frailuno y taurino y al Vivan las Caenas, es mi caracter.



haha sólo decirte dos cosas. 

-Yo he trabajado de camarero, y es la época de mi vida en que más he aprendido. Es más, lo volvería a hacer con orgullo. Ese clasismo que te gastas no te beneficia.
-Yo viajo con visas en el pasaporte. Por desgracia, no te las dan para conocer camareros.


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nop, yo soy más de Ricardo Juan de la Cierva,



Ya me extrañaba... Un gran cuentista, el tipo.
Fin de la discusión.


----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Debe haber una correlación entre la capacidad industrial de un país y su consumo eléctrico, si buscamos el consumo eléctrico en Kwh nos sale que:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi opinion hay demasiadas variables como para poder hacer ninguna extrapolacion entre capacidad industrial y consumo de electricidad.

Normalmente ese indicador se usa dentro del mismo pais. Esto es, para medir la situacion se mira si hay aumentos o reducciones en el pais en lapsos temporales pero nunca entre paises porque su uso electrico puede tener multitud de desviaciones.

Poblacion, clima, distribucion de sectores (primario, secundario, terciario), sistemas de movilidad/transporte, hasta la propia geografia del pais influyen.


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Aquí en España tenemos a gente que mira mejor a la "patria rusa" que a la propia. Y así nos va.



Desgraciadamente nuestros dirigientes miran mejor a lo que dicen los EEUU (no a lo que hacen) que lo que realmente le interesa a nuestra nación. Y así nos va.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Abr 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Latinoamérica y Sudáfrica están del lado de Rusia. Vamos, que de clavarlo nada



más bien de China pero solo en lo económico, hace poco Estados Unidos vetó una licitación de pasaportes en Chile porque había ganado una empresa china 
América para USA es una unidad, controlada por ellos obviamente


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Mas Frases Impactantes: Rusia y Ucrania
> 
> Pasaron de ser un país oficialmente ateo, a convertirse en la nación más cristiana de Europa, por mucho.
> 
> ...



Estas verdades no aparecerán en la FOX.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Y con toda la puta razón! sus nacionales han sido torturados, violados, castrados, y asesinados por los nazis UCRANIANOS, *QUE SE JODAN*



Tanquilicese, le va a subir la tensión.


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Como no tengan cuidado se les escapan los peces gordos, cuando hostiaban a los prorusos nadie de fuera se preocupaba una mierda.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Abr 2022)

has viajado alguna vez por el nordeste de españa??


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Latinoamérica y Sudáfrica están del lado de Rusia. Vamos, que de clavarlo nada



No es cierto. Son "territoros en disputa". El fallo del mapa acutal es que Oceanía incluye a toda Europa excepto las 3 Rusias y no incluye ningún territorio de Sudameríca ni África, pero sí a Japón, Corea del Sur y Taiwan. China no abarca tanto y Rusia tampoco. El caso más complicado de ubicar es Turquía, lo mismo en los sueños más húmedos de Erdogan hay un cuarto contendiente ...


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A dónde va a parar, y más libre es la de Corea del Norte. En China si tienes el privilegio de estar enter los 100 millones de afiliados al partido comunista chino tienes la posibilidad de prosperar, si no estás en ese partido, pues ya sabes, remero de esos 100 millones. Y bueno, el carnet de identidad por puntos es la solución final de toda disidencia, fumas en lugar prohibido, pierdes puntos, cruzas la calle por donde no debes, pierdes puntos, tienes activismo en contra del gobierno, pierdes todos los puntos. Una vez que tienes saldo cero te llevan a un centro de "reeducación" de manera "indefinida" (pueden ser años) donde te aislan de tu familia y contactos, te someten a charlas, vídeos, trabajos y te dejan mucho tiempo para que pienses, etc.
> 
> Si es que no sabemos lo que es la auténtica libertad y salud.



He hablado de libertad según la definición del forero, que no aludía en ningún momento a la libertad política. Relee

Es falso que haya que estar afiliado al PcCh para prosperar. Cualquier persona con talento en los negocios puede amasar una fortuna y prosperar. De lo contrario el espectacular crecimiento de China hubiera sido imposible. A día de hoy un joven chino de clase media tiene mejores perspectivas de futuro que un joven español de clase media


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya me extrañaba... Un gran cuentista, el tipo.
> Fin de la discusión.



Da igual, realmente no lo necesito. Toda mi vida he visto lo que es el PSOE, los rojos, y la ETA.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> En mi opinion hay demasiadas variables como para poder hacer ninguna extrapolacion entre capacidad industrial y consumo de electricidad.
> 
> Normalmente ese indicador se usa dentro del mismo pais. Esto es, para medir la situacion se mira si hay aumentos o reducciones en el pais en lapsos temporales pero nunca entre paises porque su uso electrico puede tener multitud de desviaciones.
> 
> Poblacion, clima, distribucion de sectores (primario, secundario, terciario), sistemas de movilidad/transporte, hasta la propia geografia del pais influyen.



Cierto, pero no deja de ser un indicador más que debe tener necesariamente algún tipo de correlación. Es como cuando hablamos de PIB, no es una medida absoluta del bienestar de un país, pero es un indicador de los más fiables y aceptados sobre la importancia de dicho país a nivel global.


----------



## Elimina (30 Abr 2022)

Hay opiniones sobre el asunto de la _familia_ azovstalí:

https://"t".me/boris_rozhin/45917

EDITO: esto es lo que dice el enlace de ColonelCassad:


> Acabo de regresar a casa ( estaba sin comunicación) y vi toda la mierda sobre las personas que salieron de azovstal. La mujer no es un francotirador, solo se parece. Se verificó y la información es 100%. El marido es un idiota que tomó una foto hace diez años y ahora se arrepiente mucho por ello. Así que HYIP no funcionó. Lo siento. Pero más allá de la vigilancia 5+



Podría creer personalmente lo de ella, pero lo del idiota... en fin


----------



## Discordante (30 Abr 2022)

No se porque pero este hilo resuena en mi. Creo que si bien puede estar equivocado en la perspectiva hay algo que afecta al nucleo de occidente en lo que expone aunque no logro sacarlo con claridad pero intuitivamente resuena.



Sigo pensando que lo mejor que puede salir de esto es un alto el fuego y negociacion diplomatica que restaure la situacion lo maximo posible pero es cierto que creo que eso no puede venir de una derrota y abandono de Ucrania si no una negociacion entre iguales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

El Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa ha enviado un convoy de alimentos, medicinas y materiales de primeras necesidades "para los residentes y combatientes de la resistencia en el Donbass". ®kprf


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> He hablado de libertad según la definición del forero, que no aludía en ningún momento a la libertad política. Relee
> 
> *Es falso que haya que estar afiliado al PcCh para prosperar. Cualquier persona con talento en los negocios puede amasar una fortuna y prosperar. De lo contrario el espectacular crecimiento de China hubiera sido imposible*



No sé... yo cada vez que he ido a China no veo la hora de volverme. La impresión que me dan es que si en todo el mundo es muy importante estar conectado con la élite política, allí lo es mucho más. Veo al chino random con tantas opciones de medrar como al español random: pequeñísimas. 

China ha progresado porque está en el poder una élite patriota. Vamos, como en España, pero al revés.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Hay opiniones sobre el asunto de la _familia_ azovstalí:
> 
> https://"t".me/boris_rozhin/45917



Huelen raro... sí.


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ni yo, Ana. Ni yo...



Si fuese el estado ruso, y existiese alguna forma de controlar la señal de emisión de los medios en ucrania, no dudaba en meterles 24h al día, para el 2 de mayo, y durante lo que duré el conflicto las veces que se pueda, los videos y las imágenes del como sucedió y acabó todo en la matanza de Odessa.

Existen formas de guerra informativa que no se porqué ni se utilizan, y podrían ser lo suficientemente efectivas para poner al régimen post-maidan en su lugar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cesan en sus intentos de realizar una contraofensiva decisiva en la zona de Jarkov. 
Recientemente, otra columna de asalto fue parcialmente destruida y parcialmente dispersada en el área de Cossack Lopan en donde ahora la artillería ucraniana está bombardeando activamente este pueblo, usando entre otras cosas municiones de fósforo.

Durante la noche las filas del ejército ucraniano se redujeron notablemente, los ataques incluso por parte de Iskanders, en los lugares de concentración del enemigo tuvieron efecto. En principio por el momento, cualquier acción de ataque del enemigo termina para él con mucha sangre y retirada a sus posiciones anteriores.

Atacar es mucho más difícil que defender. Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se sienten relativamente bien en defensa y al poseer superioridad numérica pueden mantener uno u otro asentamiento durante algún tiempo, entonces las acciones ofensivas son una disciplina militar completamente diferente. Incluido a nivel de planificación.


----------



## Elimina (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Huelen raro... sí.



La idea es que a él se le ha pillado fotografiado como nanzi, y a ella uniformada. Según el enlace que he puesto (y editado luego con la traducción) ella sólo se le parece, y él solo es idiota.
Curiosamente, el twit donde salen las fotos de ella desapareció a los pocos minutos de publicarse.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> La idea es que a él se le ha pillado fotografiado como nanzi, y a ella uniformada. Según el enlace que he puesto (y editado luego con la traducción) ella sólo se le parece, y él solo es idiota.
> Curiosamente, el twit donde salen las fotos de ella desapareció a los pocos minutos de publicarse.



Más vale que los rusos hagan una investigación seria sobre el tema. Leí por ahí que habían descartado que ella fuera francotiradora.

¿Los francotiradores se quedan con marcas en los hombros que los delatan?


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Deje de soñar con una unión UE-Rusia bajo una tutela Rusa, eso no va a funcionar. No funcionó una UE bajo tutela española en el siglo XVI, no funcionó una bajo tutela francesa en XIX, ni una bajo tutela alemana en el siglo XX, menos lo va a hacer una bajo tutela rusa en el siglo XXI.



A la UE solo le falta que sus miembros cedan algo de soberania y tener una unica politica internacional, los europeos podemos entendernos y llegar a acuerdos, los rusos lo son y ya intentaron varias veces ingresar en la UE, el Imperio Euro-Ruso sera una realidad este siglo XXI y traera paz al planeta, de politicos queremos algo similar a los funcionarios austrohungaros, honrados y competentes. @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Exacto, fue monstruoso. Y la reacción de la prensa . Estaría bien hacer un hilo con algunos comentarios de cómo lo vivimos, se pueden rescatar del hilo original



Días antes del 24 marzo, despues de hablar del tema ukra con un colega, al que le conté que, desde aquello tenía muy claro quien tenía razón y quien no, me pasé por el hilo y no pude estar mas de 2 ó 3 minutos.
Comprobé que todavía tengo trauma.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Argentina, un país serio, de esos que respeta la propiedad privada y que están "vacunados" de políticas peronistas consistentes en nacionalizar lo que previamente fue vendido a capitales extranjeros. Una apuesta segura.



Para un inversor comprar propiedades en paises con gobiernos de izquierdas, es arriesgarse a perderlo todo, pero esos supuestos 250.000 elegidos, irian a la Argentina a dirigirla o trocearla...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

*La bisnieta de Jruschov dice que el mundo está más cerca de la guerra nuclear que durante la crisis de los misiles en Cuba*

Rusia y Occidente están más cerca de la guerra nuclear que durante la crisis de los misiles en Cuba, advirtió la bisnieta de Nikita Khrushchev.

Nina Khrushcheva, una académica cuyo bisabuelo fue líder de la Unión Soviética durante la crisis de los misiles cubanos de 1962, advirtió que la guerra en Ucrania parece ser más peligrosa ya que ninguna de las partes parece dispuesta a "retroceder".

Khrushcheva dijo que tanto el presidente de los Estados Unidos, John F. Kennedy, como Khrushchev acordaron reducir la escalada tan pronto como la guerra nuclear se convirtiera en una amenaza real.

Hablando en el programa Today, Khrushcheva, profesora de asuntos internacionales en la New School de Nueva York, dijo sobre la crisis de 1962:



> Lo que realmente salvó al mundo en ese momento fue que tanto Jruschov como Kennedy, sin importar lo que pensaran de la ideología del otro y no estuvieran de acuerdo con ella, y no querían ceder y parpadear primero, sin embargo, cuando apareció la amenaza de un conflicto potencial de cualquier tipo que inmediatamente retrocedieron.





> Estamos más cerca de más temas, nucleares, que de cualquier otra manera, porque hoy no veo ningún lado, particularmente el lado ruso, retrocediendo, y eso es lo que realmente me asusta más”.



Jruschova también afirmó que la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania era "una guerra de poder" entre Occidente y Rusia en la que Ucrania es "hasta cierto punto un peón".

Si bien el exjefe del MI6, Sir Alex Younger, secundó sus preocupaciones sobre la amenaza de una guerra nuclear, rechazó su visión del conflicto como una "guerra de poder". Él dijo:



> La idea de que esta es una guerra más amplia, que estamos en un conflicto más amplio con Rusia, simplemente juega con la narrativa rusa a medida que se ven presionados porque podrán decirle a su gente que esta es una guerra defensiva”.


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

EEUU o el Reino Unido podrán podrán tirarse largos mocos, pero solo intentarán muy astutamente
meter a otros pringaos en el berenjenal bélico ucraniano. Nunca van a meterse - ni en modo OTAN-
ni se verán tropas británicas, francesas o españolas marchando abiertamente a través de esa muga
hacia Ucrania. Saben que al hacerlo, serán inmediatamente clasificados y se encontrarán en zona
de visitas de Zircon.

Los rusos no van a esperar hasta que EEUU se ponga al día en materia hipersónica. Sería estúpido .
Por eso tienen la sartén por el mango y la van a aprovechar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El comentario procede de este post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablas de la retórica belicista ahora en la TV (declaraciones subidas de tono como muchas aquí y frecuentemente sacadas de contexto) algo que es completamente secundario y poco relevante pero que te sirve para alimentar tu falsa narrativa, que es la narrativa única de los grandes mass media

De lo que no quieres ni hablar es de las causas REALES de la guerra. *No quieres entrar en ese debate porque sabes perfectamente que la causa de la invasión no es el agresivo imperialismo ruso del autócrata enemigo de la humanidad civilizada*. Rusia sabía que no iba a poder evitar la confrontación con Ucrania (en realidad con EEUU, con la Ucrania ultranacionalista como ariete) y ha dado el primer golpe para tener ventaja

Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 4518 | Burbuja.info





__





Pravda Moscú. Entraron a "desarmarles" y ahora avisa de la "Colosal entrada de Armamento a Ucrania", habla de "Sobredosis". Pone lista completa.


Ucrania no tiene personal para manejar ese arsenal. La mayoría ya han muerto, el resto no tiene preparación. La mayoría de esas armas acabarán destruidas o incautadas por el ejército ruso o en el circuito de de venta ilegal de armas entre mafias. El riego no es ahora sino dentro de 5 años que...




www.burbuja.info





Eres un cínico. Y detrás de tu cinismo lo que hay es obtuso etnocentrismo, prepotencia y autoconciencia de la superioridad moral occidental. Todo eso es lo que predomina en occidente, especialmente en la alta política. *Atribuir una falsa y cínica causa a la invasión rusa ignorando que para Rusia Ucrania es una cuestión existencial lleva de cabeza a la guerra nuclear*

Si vas a replicar, replica a los dos post anteriores que te he citado


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

BMP ucraniano destruido en algún lugar de la región de Kiev. A juzgar por las inscripciones en el proyectil de artillería, este "beha" transportaba municiones para artillería.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-80 destruido, estaba en servicio con los marines
@Ugolok_Sitha


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> En mi opinion hay demasiadas variables como para poder hacer ninguna extrapolacion entre capacidad industrial y consumo de electricidad.
> 
> Normalmente ese indicador se usa dentro del mismo pais. Esto es, para medir la situacion se mira si hay aumentos o reducciones en el pais en lapsos temporales pero nunca entre paises porque su uso electrico puede tener multitud de desviaciones.
> 
> Poblacion, clima, distribucion de sectores (primario, secundario, terciario), sistemas de movilidad/transporte, hasta la propia geografia del pais influyen.



Hay más de la que crees. Si sabes el consumo eléctrico del país, de ahí s fácil sacar una estimación del PIB en PPP con cierta horquilla, van bastante correladas con algunas desviaciones en países muy industrializados (la industria demanda más electricidad que los hogares ), pero hay una correlación que, no siendo 1, es importante. Luego hay cosas particulares como Noruega, que tiene un consumo demasiado elevado por una combinación de mucha industria electrointensiva y de hogares que no usan gas y todo lo hacen con electricidad, o Rusia, cuyo PIB en PPP es el de Alemania pero consume más electricidad probablemente porque tiene industrias anticuadas a las que no les preocupa el coste de la energía...

El consumo de petróleo es otro que aproxima incluso mejor, ahí las desviaciones se dan en los países productores , que suelen tener políticas que incentiva
N el consumo y las sacan de lo esperado.

Pero si combinas matriculación de coches nuevos, consumo de petróleo y de electricidad,sin saber nada más del país no es difícil estimar su PIB en PPP


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema (para nosotros) es el imbécil al que le han tomado el pelo con lo del "capitalismo er malo" y quiera hacernos tragar con que un país donde la democracia es ínfima, donde el control del estado es casi total y donde mucha gente sobrevive como puede con poco dinero y varios curros es "el modelo a exportar a España"....
> 
> Si los estados dejasen de tocar los cojones todos viviríamos posiblemente como Noruega, pero no, quieren sus putas gilipolleces de ideas para España, para Rusia y para quien sea, con SIEMPRE el mismo resultado de mierda



Noruega sin el petroleo volverian a ser unos pobres de solemnidad, *"viviriamos mejor como daneses o suecos, pero sin la moronegrada".*

PD- No te parece democracia infima la corrupcion politica y autonomica española, o las diversas mafias que pueblan Italia ???.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

@RALee85


Russian spetsnaz and SOBR members in Ukraine with Hexagon furniture and suppressor, Holosun magnifier(?), and an Aimpoint CompM4s.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Abr 2022)

Panoramica de una zona industrial de Rubizhne tras la derrota y expulsión de las fuerzas del gobierno de Kiev.

t.me/intelslava/27353


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

*El diálogo entre Moscú y Washington sobre la estabilidad estratégica está formalmente "congelado", informaron los medios estatales rusos, citando a un funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.*

Vladimir Yermakov, jefe de no proliferación nuclear del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, dijo que esos contactos podrían reiniciarse después de que Rusia complete lo que llama su “operación militar especial” en Ucrania , según la agencia de noticias Tass. Moscú usa este término para describir su invasión de Ucrania.

Yermakov afirmó que Moscú creía que Estados Unidos planeaba finalizar proyectos para desplegar misiles de mediano y corto alcance en Europa y la región de Asia y el Pacífico. No proporcionó pruebas para respaldar la afirmación.



> La aparición de tales armas en esas regiones empeorará aún más la situación y alimentará la carrera armamentista”, lo cita Tass.


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

Según usted y twitter, unos 100.000 
Lo cual da que pensar.
Aunque le duela.
Piense


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU o el Reino Unido podrán podrán tirarse largos mocos, pero solo intentarán muy astutamente
> meter a otros pringaos en el berenjenal bélico ucraniano. Nunca van a meterse - ni en modo OTAN-
> ni se verán tropas británicas, francesas o españolas marchando abiertamente a través de esa muga
> hacia Ucrania. Saben que al hacerlo, serán inmediatamente clasificados y se encontrarán en zona
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón pero...tampoco querían meterse en este enredo nuestros políticos y aquí estamos endeudados hasta el cuello.

Desgraciadamente tengo memoria, el ministro de defensa ruso tenia los eggs para corbata el día de la declaración de la "operación especial" y el problema es que no se le ha destituido, así que no debe ser para menos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Espero que acabes en la cárcel.



Eres un mierda que se permite ir amenazando a Zhukov.  

Podrás estar de acuerdo o no con sus análisis, pero no es aceptable que amenaces a alguién con la carcel. Igual, el que acaba en una carcel eres tú, por otras razones, pero igual eres tú. 

Al ignore por GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## TOJO_3 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo se lo explico, de los nacionalismo que menciona, el franceés fué colaborador con los nazis, asi que De Gaulle tuvo que inventarse uno, el ruso acabó de camarero en Paris desués de Octubre y el chino, en Taiwan. El Español es el único no depurado de toda Europa, es el mismo desde 1814.



Ergo la solución que da el forero a quien yo preguntaba es errónea y solo conseguiría media docena de taifas con sus correspondientes nacionalismos sin depurar. Sin depurar de etnicismo y supuesta superioridad cultural. 
Lo que vienes siendo supremacismo, vamos.

Entiendo que la solución sería limpiar la mierda. No cortarla en trozos más pequeños.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Abr 2022)

joder conque la era del tanque estaba acabada según los ejspertos militares

los trofeos más preciados por los dos bandos, tanques y blindados de combate, ni siquiera cuando capturan nlaws se ven tan felices





como buen macho alfa que se aprecie, debe tener buen coche que traslade a la cuadrilla aunque sea un clásico t-34


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Abr 2022)

Preocupante. Los anglos ponen a Polonia como ariete y la jaléan como nuevo lider occidental ante Rusia.





__





12ft |







12ft.io


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No veo como conocer camareros contribuya al propio conocimiento. La Historia es la que es, que a tí no te guste no es problema de la Historia, España es lo que es, un estado pre burgues dominado por una oligarquía casposa y extractiva, apoyada en caeneros como tu, prestos a lamer el falo a sus señoritos. Y si, desprecio al subdesarrollo, al fanatismo frailuno y taurino y al Vivan las Caenas, es mi caracter.



Que ironía que ayer pusieran en la 2 la película "Los Santos Inocentes" vivo retrato de lo que indicas.


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este pedazo de carne con ojos se presentó en el primer programa con una camisetisha con olor a sorruno, evidentemente le debieron llamar al orden así que le han confeccionado un traje de una sola pieza que se pone por la cabeza, lo malo es que como no se lo puede quitar, el olor a sorruno permanece.



Cuando se levanta de la silla deja una loncha de tocino...


----------



## Arraki (30 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eres un mierda que se permite ir amenazando a Zhukov.
> 
> Podrás estar de acuerdo o no con sus análisis, pero no es aceptable que amenaces a alguién con la carcel. Igual, el que acaba en una carcel eres tú, por otras razones, pero igual eres tú.
> 
> Al ignore por GILIPOLLAS.



+1

Una persona capaz de pervertir el foro de tal manera que pretenda eliminar el testimonio de quien no opina como el con ni más ni menos que la amenaza de cárcel, se merece el ostracismo de todos los usuarios del foro, no solo los que no compartan su punto de vista en el hilo en cuestión, sino de todo aquel que quiera libertad de expresión.

Por mi parte ha dejado de existir


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Espero que sí



Pues no se yo, pero aparte de URO Vamtac también les han colado algunos Santana Anibal, un vehículo que es un peligro, han habido muchos accidentes con muertos




Denuncian que a los coches Santana del Ejército "les salen disparadas las ruedas"

Tres militares heridos en el vuelco del todoterreno en el que viajaban

Tienen la fea costumbre de volcar y han causado por desgracia bastantes muertes en nuestro ejército.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y cual es la principal función de los submarinos nucleares?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repito, porque parece que no te has enterado: Los submarinos nucleares se llaman así por el combustible que usan para mover la turbina electrica, no por el armamento que cargan. No hay nada que discutir aquí.
La pregunta es porqué NO has buscado "submarino nuclear" en la wiki -allí lo pone claramente- y en vez de eso has ido a buscar otra cosa, solo para renombrar algo que lleva definido 60 años


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se, a mi me parece hacer el gilipollas. Claro que el gobierno ruso se puede permitir gilipolleces y van a ganar igual salvo que entre la OTAN en pleno. Pero las gilipolleces retrasan su victoria y la encarecen en vidas de soldados propios.
> 
> Seguir llamando socios a los que te llaman asesino y envian armas a tus enemigos declarados es una tontada, y no va a dejar de serlo porque te caigan más simpaticos o menos.
> 
> ...



La guerra en su dimensión global va muchísimo más allá del mero teatro de operaciones de unos ríos del Mar Negro.
Si no es respecto del dominio e influencia global, al menos sí va de un dominio e influencia en el espacio euroasiático, en especial el área Asia-Pacífico.

Si quieres convencer a los chinos o a los indios que eres serio, y vas en serio, y estás dispuesto a hacer cualquier cosa con tal de cumplir tus compromisos, debes demostrarlo.

Y la economía (al final, el fundamento de TODO), es un aspecto estratégico que sí ha sido muy tenido en cuenta, y que sí se han tomado medidas importantes. Por ejemplo:
.- Mantener a una excelente técnico (Nabiullina) al frente de una Autoridad Monetaria Independiente, que defiende adecuadamente la moneda y dota de muchísima credibilidad al rublo como divisa.
.- Frente a los ataques de restricción de acceso a determinados mercados, apostar muy en serio por una intensa liberalización (eximiendo los cumplimientos respecto de patentes y de marcas, así como de los contratos de exclusividad).
.- Señalar políticamente a los "oligarcas" como agentes económicos no gratos (hay mucha diferencia entre las gestiones y capacidades de los empresarios multimillonarios chinos y los rusos, por ejemplo.....), fomentando la simpatía política hacia el surgimiento de nuevos agentes económicos.
.- Intervenir aquellas empresas de titularidad extranjera que cesen de actuar en servicio de la economía rusa, promoviendo incluso su transferencia forzosa de titularidades (caso Renault Lada-Niva, transferida por 1 rublo, por ejemplo), facilitando la llegada de nuevos agentes económicos (nacionales o extranjeros) "a empresa montada y funcionando" a precios baratísimos.
.- Implementar políticas de préstamos subsidiados "suaves" (en términos rusos), destinados a particulares en determinados préstamos al consumo e hipotecas (el mercado hipotecario ruso es muy pequeño, la construcción es uno de los activadores clásicos primarios de toda economía).
...

Lo que NO han hecho (a pesar del deseo de algunos unos y algunos otros):
.- Implementar una economía de guerra
.- Retornar a referentes soviéticos de gestión de la economía (planificación y estatalización).


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> joder conque la era del tanque estaba acabada según los ejspertos militares
> 
> los trofeos más preciados por los dos bandos, tanques y blindados de combate, ni siquiera cuando capturan nlaws se ven tan felices
> 
> ...



Es que no hay nada que exhiba el poderío de una columna de tanques en marcha. Postearon aquí un vídeo de una columna de tanques rusos victoriosos dejando a su lado una Mariupol hecha escombros. Muy espectacular la verdad.

A mí antes me impresionaban más los cazas, pero ahora creo que la sensación de poderío que exhiben los tanques es aún mayor.


----------



## ariel77 (30 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no se yo, pero aparte de URO Vamtac también les han colado un Santana Anibal, un vehículo que es un peligro, han habido muchos accidentes con muertos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042728
> 
> ...



Si solo volcasen… se les rompe todo… una caja de muertos. Los Santana que se hacían en los 80 en Linares eran vehículos mucho más fiables, los Aníbal se hicieron en el ocaso de Santana, recortando gastos por todos los sitios y les salió una puta mierda.

Los requerimientos del Ejército serían una puta mierda igualmente. En este país tan hijoputesco, es gratis que mueran pilotos, soldados o cualquier otro personal militar por usar vehículos de mierda, que se retirarían para personal civil; “para eso les pagan” es la frasecita de rigor.


----------



## alcorconita (30 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no se yo, pero aparte de URO Vamtac también les han colado algunos Santana Anibal, un vehículo que es un peligro, han habido muchos accidentes con muertos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042728
> 
> ...












La triste historia del Santana Aníbal, el coche de la UME


La historia del Santana Aníbal, el coche con el que la UME está desplegada por toda España, es triste y está llena de polémicas y sospechas de amaños políticos.




www.autobild.es


----------



## niraj (30 Abr 2022)

__





El territorio del Lince


Y al principio de todo, Kosovo El Secretario General de la ONU está de viaje, hace un par de días por Rusia y ahora por Ucrania. Aparte de l...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





*Y al principio de todo, Kosovo*

El Secretario General de la ONU está de viaje, hace un par de días por Rusia y ahora por Ucrania. Aparte de las tonterías habituales que se leen, ven y oyen en los medios de propaganda lo interasante está en otra parte: en lo que no se lee, ni se ve, ni se oye. Porque en Rusia, el pope formal de la ONU se llevó un rapapolvo de los que hacen época. Un rapapolvo que tiene que ver con el origen de todo: Kosovo.

Está bien que este hombre vaya a Rusia, porque Rusia es uno de los fundadores de la ONU (en su época como Unión Soviética) y está bien que lo haga porque Rusia es, además, miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad. Y está bien que lo haga porque Occidente usa la ONU cuando le parece y cuando no pasa olímpicamente de ella con su "orden basado en reglas". Es como la película _*"Belle de jour"*_, de *Luis Buñuel*. No os voy a destrozar el argumento, así que buscadla por ahí.

En esta visita Putin le hizo hincapié a Guterres que Rusia apoya el derecho internacional que representa y defiende la ONU en contra del "orden basado en reglas" que patrocina Occidente. Y lo hizo apelando a los artículos de la Carta de la ONU, donde, en teoría, se establece que todos los países que forman parte de ella son iguales, independientemente de su fuerza y de su tamaño. La crítica subyacente a Occidente, a EEUU en concreto, sobre su "excepcionalismo!", es evidente.

La cosa no es baladí porque desde hace un tiempo en Occidente se está haciendo campaña contra la ONU diciendo que se ha quedado obsoleta y que por eso hay que establecer unos nuevos parámetros basados en "el orden basado en reglas". Las que hay ya no les valen. Aunque se hayan violado tantas veces que las han convertido en harapos.

Pero Putin hizo algo más: recordó al pope de la ONU el precedente de Kosovo, cómo fue alentado por Occidente, cómo fue a la guerra Occidente y cómo terminó con el reconocimiento diplomático del Kosovo independiente por Occidente. Justo lo contrario de lo que está haciendo Occidente con el Donbás. 

Un breve recordatorio de todo ello, que os lo desarrollé cuando el tema de Catalunya estaba en auge: el 17 de febrero de 2008 Kosovo proclamó unilateralmente su independencia de Serbia. Serbia recurrió al derecho internacional y acudió a la ONU para un dictamen sobre la legalidad o no de ello. Dos años después, en 2010, la Corte Internacional de Justicia falló en contra de Serbia, alucinad, haciendo un repaso minucioso de las declaraciones de independencia que se hicieron en los siglos XVIII, XIX y principios del XX para concluir que_ "de todo ello no se deduce en general de esta práctica _-la unilateralidad-_ que la declaración de independencia haya sido alguna vez considerada como una violación del Derecho internacional"_.

Pero dado que en la segunda mitad del siglo XX se produjo todo el proceso de descolonización de los pueblos africanos y asiáticos, en su mayoría violentos como consecuencia de la lucha contra las potencias coloniales europeas -sí, esas que aprobaban todo ufanas la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos pero sometían a sangre y fuego a sus colonias-, la *Corte Internacional de Justicia* *se ve obligada a abordar en su resolución sobre Kosovo el derecho a la libre autodeterminación* haciendo un apunte interesante: _*"aún cuando no se aplique el derecho a la autodeterminación, la práctica estatal en estos otros casos no apunta a la aparición en el Derecho internacional de una nueva regla que prohíba efectuar una declaración de independencia"* _(...) y añade que la ilicitud de las declaraciones de independencia como la que había realizado la República Turca del Norte de Chipre (un estado sólo reconocido por Turquía), por ejemplo, _"no procedía de su carácter unilateral, sino porque iba acompañada o se había llevado a cabo mediante un recurso ilícito al uso de la fuerza o mediante violaciones graves de normas de Derecho internacional general, particularmente de naturaleza imperativa (ius cogens)"_.

¿Y qué dice ese *ius cogens*, el mínimo jurídico internacional " de naturaleza imperativa" como recuerda la Corte Internacional de Justicia, al que deben estar sujetos todos los estados que forman parte del sistema multinacional -de naciones- que forma la ONU? Pues que ese mínimo jurídico está sustentado en tres ejes:* el respeto a los derechos y libertades fundamentales de las personas, la libre autodeterminación de los pueblos y el no uso o amenaza de la fuerza en las relaciones internacionales.* En Kosovo, Occidente (la OTAN) utilizó la fuerza para defender la independencia violando así su propia normativa, especialmente la UE cuando había fomentado y firmado los Acuerdos de Rambouillet en 1999 que establecían *"el respeto a la integridad territorial yugoslava"* (y ya sabemos cómo fue ese respeto) que, curiosamente, tenían como objeto principal Kosovo y no a otros países como Croacia o Eslovenia. El escándalo fue tan mayúsculo que un tipo como Kissinger consideró como "una provocación" a Serbia todo eso. Es decir, que tanto EEUU como la UE impulsaron la independencia unilateral de Kosovo y lo hicieron utilizando la fuerza.

Todo esto lo sacó a relucir Putin en su reunión con Guterres. Habló de Crimea, de cómo decidió su independencia tras el golpe del Maidán en 2014, de cómo fue acogida esa iniciativa por Occidente en contraposición con la de Kosovo; de cómo cuando Crimea decidió solicitar al anexión a Rusia reaccionó Occidente con las sanciones, que son ilegales según el derecho internacional; de cómo poco después hicieron los mismo Donetsk y Luganks y cómo se volvió a repetir la actitud occidental y cómo Occidente arropó a Ucrania cuando desató la guerra contra el Donbás (y en ninguno de los tres casos, Crimea, Donetsk y Luganks se utilizó la violencia en los referéndums, esto lo digo yo). De cómo se llegó, tras la derrota ucraniana, a los Acuerdos de Minks y de cómo la ONU y los estados garantes (Alemania y Francia) no hicieron nada para que Ucrania los cumpliese. Y cómo antes de la crisis actual, Ucrania había vuelto a decir que nunca los cumpliría. Y que por ello Rusia lanzó su ofensiva, junto a otras cuestiones como la OTAN o los nazis.

Guterres a todo esto solo replicó que la ONU no reconoce a Kosovo como país. Cierto. Pero sí aceptó su legalidad y Kosovo es reconocido como país por casi todo Occidente (España no lo ha hecho para no sentar un precedente con Catalunya) y, por lo tanto, Rusia tiene el mismo derecho a reconocer a Donetsk y Luganks como estados como Occidente a Kosovo. Si se hizo con Kosovo, en contra de la integridad de Serbia y en contra del criterio de este país, lo mismo se puede hacer en otras situaciones, como el Donbás.

El precedente está ahí, lo sentó Occidente por mucho que hablase entonces y lo siga haciendo ahora de "excepcionalidad de Kosovo". Fin de la historia. Pero, como véis, es un precedente que solo sirve si le sirve a Occidente, su orden y sus reglas.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo se lo explico, de los nacionalismo que menciona, el franceés fué colaborador con los nazis, asi que De Gaulle tuvo que inventarse uno, el ruso acabó de camarero en Paris desués de Octubre y el chino, en Taiwan. El Español es el único no depurado de toda Europa, es el mismo desde 1814.



Yo se que es dificil por no decir imposible que un relativista y ademas marxista maoista reconozca algo...pero el ciudadano de 1975, forjado en la dictablanda del Caudillo...era mucho mejor ciudadano. Tenia valores...no era un relativista atroz...hasta el punto de enseñarle a sus hijos que tener pito no tenia porque significar ser varon, que cada dia podia elegir que queria ser...como si la sexualidad de la persona fuese una eleccion y un juego.
Ojo, y no atribuyo esto a rojos o azules de hoy, hablo desde un punto de vista psicosocial.

Cuando KELDEN dice que nadie quiere defender España...y dice bien...eso no casa con el ultranacionalismo español que decis sigue siendo dominante.

No se donde lo veis...si me podeis iluminar, humildemente lo digo, os lo agradecere.

Y sus efectos...porque si me vais a venir con VOX...no se que es lo que ha cambiado...desde luego de los intereses de anglosion en España no han tocado nada.

Sinceramente pienso que seguis anclados a odios ancestrales, no habeis comprendido que aquellas generaciones se perdonaron hace mucho ...hoy a la gente el importa tres cojones la patria...incluso presiento que la erosion del globalismo disolvente es tan tan grande...que esta desactivando a los propios separatismos que lo han abrazado sin ambajes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

La que está liando Zapatero


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> La triste historia del Santana Aníbal, el coche de la UME
> 
> 
> La historia del Santana Aníbal, el coche con el que la UME está desplegada por toda España, es triste y está llena de polémicas y sospechas de amaños políticos.
> ...





ariel77 dijo:


> Si solo volcasen… se les rompe todo… una caja de muertos. Los Santana que se hacían en los 80 en Linares eran vehículos mucho más fiables, los Aníbal se hicieron en el ocaso de Santana, recortando gastos por todos los sitios y les salió una puta mierda.
> 
> Los requerimientos del Ejército serían una puta mierda igualmente. En este país tan hijoputesco, es gratis que mueran pilotos, soldados o cualquier otro personal militar por usar vehículos de mierda, que se retirarían para personal civil; “para eso les pagan” es la frasecita de rigor.





fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no se yo, pero aparte de URO Vamtac también les han colado algunos Santana Anibal, un vehículo que es un peligro, han habido muchos accidentes con muertos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042728
> 
> ...



¿No es demasiado habitual lo de proyectos militares españoles defectuosos en los últimos 30-40 años? Raro es el sistema que no resulta un cagancho


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Espero que acabes en la cárcel.



y yo espero y deseo que tú acabes atado a un poste con cinta aislante


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> +1
> 
> Una persona capaz de pervertir el foro de tal manera que pretenda eliminar el testimonio de quien no opina como el con ni más ni menos que la amenaza de cárcel, se merece el ostracismo de todos los usuarios del foro, no solo los que no compartan su punto de vista en el hilo en cuestión, sino de todo aquel que quiera libertad de expresión.
> 
> Por mi parte ha dejado de existir



Yo ya lo tengo en el "Ignore"


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Abr 2022)

Odin no admite gilipollas


----------



## SanRu (30 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Espero que acabes en la cárcel.



El que acaba de acabar en mi ignore eres tú, pringadillo.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Preocupante. Los anglos ponen a Polonia como ariete y la jaléan como nuevo lider occidental ante Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los gusanos han visto que Ucrania no da más de sí y están preparando la siguiente marioneta.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuando se levanta de la silla deja una loncha de tocino...



Le hechas en aceite caliente y ganas el Guinness al torrezno biggest of the world.


----------



## cujo (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A la UE solo le falta que sus miembros cedan algo de soberania y tener una unica politica internacional, los europeos podemos entendernos y llegar a acuerdos, los rusos lo son y ya intentaron varias veces ingresar en la UE, el Imperio Euro-Ruso sera una realidad este siglo XXI y traera paz al planeta, de politicos queremos algo similar a los funcionarios austrohungaros, honrados y competentes. @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042705



Ahí sobran los piratas


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

*Francia "aumentará" la cantidad de equipamiento militar y ayuda humanitaria enviada a Ucrania, según informó el Elíseo el sábado tras las conversaciones entre Macron y Zelensky.*

El presidente ucraniano agradeció a Macron "las entregas de equipos militares a gran escala que contribuyen a la resistencia ucraniana". El jefe de Estado francés "señaló que este apoyo seguirá siendo reforzado y que la ayuda humanitaria proporcionada por Francia se incrementará". 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46082


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

El nuevo alcalde de Berdyansk afirma que la ciudad pasará a pagar los salarios y las pensiones en rublos lo antes posible.
Ya se sabía antes que las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya tardarían varios meses en entrar en la zona del rublo, tras lo cual la mayoría de los vínculos económicos de estas regiones con Ucrania se extinguirían de forma natural, lo que facilitaría una mayor integración.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46081


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

* La ayuda humanitaria de Alemania para Ucrania es tirada en la frontera polaca.*
¿Porqué? Pues porque los camiones que llegan se usan para llevar armas a Kiev.
y la ayuda humanitaria simplemente se tira. ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Ultimate (30 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Espero que acabes en la cárcel.




Has elegido como nick a un fascista, torturador y asesino

Le haces el honor adecuado

Hasta nunca

.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Espero que acabes en la cárcel.



Videla de los cojones: cada vez que veia tu avatar y nick me daban arcadas. Ya no pasará mas.
A la nada, te mando, repugnante.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Putin vuelve a acelerar la inflación de los Estados Unidos. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46080

Jen Psaki culpó a Putin de la inflación récord en Estados Unidos: "Sabemos que el 61% se debe a los costes de la energía y a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin".​​t.me/belvestnik/23742​​_Video de la cretina en el enlace_​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

No son verdes esta vez


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Abr 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Broootaaal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con tres titulares se entiende perfectamente lo que ha sucedido, sigan ustedes (hijos de puta) jugando a destruir la vida de las personas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Abr 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Has elegido como nick a un fascista, torturador y asesino
> 
> Le haces el honor adecuado
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia que llames eso a otro forero teniendo de foto de perfil esto:





Un tipo que se dedicó a masacres y asesinatos de todo pelaje, de los peores individuos de todo el régimen sirio y eso que está alto el nivel:


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Los guerreros de cuatro patas desempeñan un papel importante en la desmilitarización de Ucrania

Estos chicos están haciendo un enorme trabajo en los territorios liberados. No se puede contar el número de minas, cables trampa y otros artefactos explosivos que han sido identificados y destruidos por los servicios de seguridad.

t.me/Soldierline/5045


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Panda de dementes. 

Igual que con el Daesh, gusania cogió a todos los taraos del mundo musulmán y los mandó a Siria.

Lo que no entiendo es como el perro no se ha alistado. Su pire es de cuadro de honor.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé... yo cada vez que he ido a China no veo la hora de volverme. La impresión que me dan es que si en todo el mundo es muy importante estar conectado con la élite política, allí lo es mucho más. Veo al chino random con tantas opciones de medrar como al español random: pequeñísimas.
> 
> China ha progresado porque está en el poder una élite patriota. Vamos, como en España, pero al revés.



Hay una gente en este foro que está totalmente equivocada de cómo funciona el mundo real, idealizan el sistema chino o ruso cuando son de lo más retrógrado que hay, si bien es cierto que el sistema chino tiene mayor capacidad de crecimiento y de dominar el mundo que el occidental, pero también era más perfecto en eso el régimen nazi que el norteamericano, y desde luego, no era el paraíso terrenal en la tierra.

Lo de Rusia es imperialimo puro y duro, cualquier sesuda justificación lo único que trata de camuflar que el objetivo es anexionarse territorio, expulsar a disidencia antirusa y apropiarse de la capacidad agrícola, económica y productiva de Ucrania así como de sus recursos naturales. Lo de la "operación especial" para "desnacificar" es una burda excusa engañabobos como la de "evitar el avance de la OTAN" que ya tiene en las repúblicas bálticas, y este de Europa y próximamente en la totalidad de la Península Escandinava. En realidad lo de la OTAN al lado de sus fronteras les da exactamente igual, lo que les jode es no tener naciones vasallas.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear el barrio de Tekstilshchyk en Donetsk con MLRS Grad

A las 11:05 horas del 30 de abril, un distrito de Donetsk quedó bajo fuego. Esta vez las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon BM-21 Grad contra un edificio residencial. Se produjeron seis ataques y se rompieron ventanas en todas las casas del distrito.

Una joven resultó herida.

t.me/Soldierline/5039


----------



## lapetus (30 Abr 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> joder conque la era del tanque estaba acabada según los ejspertos militares
> 
> los trofeos más preciados por los dos bandos, tanques y blindados de combate, ni siquiera cuando capturan nlaws se ven tan felices
> 
> ...



El tanque está obsoleto. Es el acorazado pero en tierra. 
Es básicamente un ataud con muchos kilos de metal, un motor muy caro, ópticas extranjeras y caras, y el explosivo ya dentro listo para que te lo revienten. Dentro van mínimo 2 tripulantes que cuesta un huevo entrenar.







La única forma de que sobreviva es con sistemas Trophy y similares, que es todavía mas caro.

Pero estamos hablando de Ucrania y Rusia, que vienen de la cultura militar de la URSS, y tienen la mentalidad de invadir europa con miles de tanques aunque sean malos (T-72). En la guerra moderna, tecnológica, y con drones y misiles portátiles rulando por ahí, es un activo bastante inutil.
He aquí un ejemplo:



Para hacerse fotos está bien bien.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La que está liando Zapatero



Esos buques están diciendo: torpedéame. 

Si una incivilización como la nuestra pretende depender de ellos es que está condenada.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Se le pidió que transmitiera la noticia a las estrellas.

Kiev: Necesitamos armas.

Washington: Aquí está Angelina Jolie para ti.

Está escrito que la actriz estadounidense ha llegado a Lviv.

Los planes incluyen seguramente una cara de luto ante las cámaras y la adopción simbólica de un ucraniano.

t.me/anna_news/30422

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Odin no admite gilipollas



Pfffjojojojajajaj


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Preocupante. Los anglos ponen a Polonia como ariete y la jaléan como nuevo lider occidental ante Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se salen de la unión europea, y siguen hundiéndola como si estuviesen dentro.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (30 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor para todos sería que Rusia se anexione Ucrania cuanto antes y las nukes sigan en el cajón.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Informe desde Mariupol del servicio de prensa del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR

Las formaciones armadas del regimiento Azov prohibidas en Rusia han utilizado un jardín de infancia en Mariupol como base.

Lo fortificaron con posiciones y equiparon puntos de tiro.

En el interior de la guardería, las fuerzas del orden republicanas encontraron los cadáveres de varios militares ucranianos que los "hermanos de armas" decidieron abandonar.

t.me/anna_news/30378

_Fotos con fiambres en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Las posiciones del ejército ucraniano atrincheradas cerca de Avdiivka están siendo atacadas metódicamente cada día desde el aire y por tierra por las fuerzas aliadas de la República Popular de Donetsk y el ejército ruso. La lenta retirada del enemigo es una confirmación más de que las unidades ucranianas han estado preparando sus fortalezas durante mucho tiempo y, como dicen, con buena conciencia. Durante los ocho años de guerra en Donbás, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se han fortificado no peor que los combatientes de Azovstal en la zona industrial de Avdiivka. Hasta ahora, el frente no ha cambiado significativamente.

Pero la situación de los soldados ucranianos en este sector dista mucho de ser tranquila. Esto es lo que escribe un columnista de The Times que ha estado en las trincheras ucranianas y ha escuchado relatos de combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que admiten que
en las últimas dos semanas la artillería aliada ha destruido dos brigadas ucranianas.

[...] "Era martes por la mañana. El bombardeo de la zona de posiciones cerca del asentamiento de Peski comenzó poco después de las 6 de la mañana y estuvo en pleno apogeo durante cinco horas. En primer lugar, los aviones rusos llevaron a cabo dos bombardeos. A continuación, los tanques rusos avanzaron hasta la zona boscosa de 750 metros a través de los campos abiertos y abrieron fuego contra las trincheras ucranianas. Luego fue el turno de los morteros. [...] El destino de los militares ucranianos está en manos del enemigo más allá del alcance de sus armas.

El informe de Anthony Loyd seguramente recibirá duras críticas entre los responsables occidentales del régimen de Kiev y los propios habitantes de las colinas de Pechersk. ¿Cómo se atreven a desacreditar el mito del derrocamiento total de los zajos ucranianos? Por otro lado, se señala con razón que ese material puede funcionar, y seguro que lo hace, en manos de la banda de Zelensky, que puede justificar la necesidad de suministrar a Ucrania armamento pesado procedente de Occidente.

En cualquier caso, ya sea antes o después de que salieran esos informes, se han introducido y se seguirán introduciendo más armas en Ucrania. De nuevo, pero una de las tareas clave del NWO es evitar que toda esta masa de hierro llegue al frente. 

t.me/sashakots/32046


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El tanque está obsoleto. Es el acorazado pero en tierra.
> Es básicamente un ataud con muchos kilos de metal, un motor muy caro, ópticas extranjeras y caras, y el explosivo ya dentro listo para que te lo revienten. Dentro van mínimo 2 tripulantes que cuesta un huevo entrenar.
> 
> 
> ...



El T72 será viejo, ¿pero malo?. Hasta día de hoy ha demostrado bastante más en la guerra real que ningún tanque OTAN.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Mientras el Estado Mayor hace llegar a los oídos de los ucranianos que el ejército ruso no tiene éxito en Dolgyonka, las AFU siguen desmilitarizando el lugar. Eso es sólo en una pequeña área sólo esta mañana.

(No) sorprende que apenas haya oficiales entre los muertos. Prefieren retirarse a la retaguardia, arrojando a sus subordinados como carne al matadero. Sólo los que se rinden tienen suerte.

t.me/sashakots/32040


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A la UE solo le falta que sus miembros cedan algo de soberania y tener una unica politica internacional, los europeos podemos entendernos y llegar a acuerdos, los rusos lo son y ya intentaron varias veces ingresar en la UE, el Imperio Euro-Ruso sera una realidad este siglo XXI y traera paz al planeta, de politicos queremos algo similar a los funcionarios austrohungaros, honrados y competentes. @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042705



¿Por qué te crees que la UE está gobernada por títeres que sólo trabajan para embrutecer, empobrecer y violentar a su propia población e importarnos a lo peor de cada país?.

Para que se cumpliese ese proyecto europeísta se necesitaría que los países de la UE tuviesen soberanía y sus gobernantes estuviesen al servicio de los europeos, no al servicio de una potencia hegemónica agonizante al otro lado del charco, que a su vez tampoco está al servicio de su propio pueblo, si no al de una élite psicópata, asesina que han hecho del saqueo de guerra,el saqueo legal, de la hipocreia y de la mentira su modus vivendi.

Desengáñemonos, ese mapa es imposible. No sólo por los títeres que nos desgobiernan tirando piedras a nuestros tejados, si no también por una población mayoritariamente con un intelecto a la altura de un chimpancé, dispuesta a cacarear con ínfulas de letrado ilustrado cualquer burrada y mentira manifiesta que le suelten en la propaganda de la tele y periódicos, que a su vez no necesitan juntar ni pizca de coherencia y credibilidad para obtener sus resultados.

Creo que hemos llegado a tal punto de saturación irracional distópica en TODOS los ámbitos de lo que estamos viviendo en eso que llaman el _Occidente democrático o avanzado en derechos humanos_, que lo que menos me extrañaría es que Rusia intentase hundir a bombazos parte del cotienente para defenderse como gato panza arriba de esa demencia del mal que queremo exportale tras acabar de completarle el cerco para poder saquearla por fín a gusto.

No nos engañemos, Rusia ya sólo puede defenderse de la UE como gato panza arriba. Aunque consigan frenar a la OTAN en Ucrania, saben que la UE es ya sólo un zombi teledirigido para zombificarlos también a ellos.

Lo siento si estoy demasiado pesimista, pero al final necesitarán dejarse de medias tintas y sacar lo mas gordo sí o sí contra nosotros. Los EEUU sin la EU se quedan mancos, cojos y bizcos, por lo que eso serviría para frenar la amenaza a su supervivencia. A los EEUU le importamos una mierda, sólo nos utilizan como proxy, mientras no detectasen nukes hacia ellos no las devolverían porque entonces también las recibirían ellos.

¿Habéis pensado en eso?. Los EEUU seguro que sí, por eso Putin justo después de la invasión preventiva a Ucrania soltó que si la OTAN escalaba el conflicto las primeras nukes irían a los EEUU. Parece que la advertencia hizo mella, y ha azuzado a que sean todos los países de la UE los protagonistas. Al final va a ser la UE la que sea borrada del mapa quirurgicamente . 

Estamos bien jodidos pero es lo que nos hemos buscado, mi capacidad de compasión ha decrecido en la misma proporción de conocimiento de cómo es la mayoria de la _socidad democrática _en la que hemos degenerado.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de Rusia es imperialimo puro y duro, cualquier sesuda justificación lo único que trata de camuflar que el objetivo es anexionarse territorio, expulsar a disidencia antirusa y apropiarse de la capacidad agrícola, económica y productiva de Ucrania así como de sus recursos naturales. Lo de la "operación especial" para "desnacificar" es una burda excusa engañabobos como la de "evitar el avance de la OTAN" que ya tiene en las repúblicas bálticas, y este de Europa y próximamente en la totalidad de la Península Escandinava. En realidad lo de la OTAN al lado de sus fronteras les da exactamente igual, lo que les jode es no tener naciones vasallas.



¿Eres un cínico, un obtuso militante consciente de sus contradicciones? ¿O simplemente un ignorante?






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Hay opiniones sobre el asunto de la familia azovstalí: https://"t".me/boris_rozhin/45917 Huelen raro... sí.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El tanque está obsoleto. Es el acorazado pero en tierra.
> Es básicamente un ataud con muchos kilos de metal, un motor muy caro, ópticas extranjeras y caras, y el explosivo ya dentro listo para que te lo revienten. Dentro van mínimo 2 tripulantes que cuesta un huevo entrenar.
> 
> 
> ...



bueno, cuando veamos a la OTAN invadir un pais respetando la infraestructura crítica, pelear en cuidades con población que les importe o contra un pais con el nivel de Ucrania(de los mayores ejércitos de Europa) veremos como avanzan y conquistan terreno, no creo que un dron proteja mucho contra esos misiles portátiles.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo mejor para todos sería que Rusia se anexione Ucrania cuanto antes y las nukes sigan en el cajón.



No creo que los rusos quieran desaparecer del mapa. Asumirán los costos del descalabro que ocasionaron con más postergación, pero no desaparecer.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo mejor para todos sería que Rusia se anexione Ucrania cuanto antes y las nukes sigan en el cajón.



Polonia está calenando, y probablemente entre a por el oeste de Ucrania.

El único arreglo posible sería:

Oeste de Ucrania para los polacos, el centro para los nacionalistas ucranianos y el este para Rusia, y todos tranquilitos ahí.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> A ver gañán.



Qué significa gañán?


----------



## Bartleby (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No creo que los rusos quieran desaparecer del mapa. Asumirán los costos del descalabro que ocasionaron con más postergación, pero no desaparecer.



Rusia es muy grande, para cuando quede un 50% de suelo ruso libre de radiación toda la UE ya habría sido arrasada varias veces, y EEUU ya ha dicho que no va a intervenir en ese caso.


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

No le agobies...que en España son las 15...y le vas a hacer madrugar.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Noruega sin el petroleo volverian a ser unos pobres de solemnidad, *"viviriamos mejor como daneses o suecos, pero sin la moronegrada".*
> 
> PD- No te parece democracia infima la corrupcion politica y autonomica española, o las diversas mafias que pueblan Italia ???.



España no es un ejemplo de democracia, aquí la libertad individual está muy mal vista, y es el origen de todos los problemas, tender a meternos en lo que hagan o no los demás ignorando nuestra propia culpa de las cosas...que no hay trabajo? en lugar de ponerme las pilas le hecho la culpa al gobierno, qué la gente no quiere lo que a mi me gustaría, es que la culpa es de otro, nunca mia, por supuesto....

Ojo, eso no es exclusivo de este país, sino que se vive en muchos países, curiosamente cuanto más cercanos al intervencionismo se da en mayor medida
Noruega, Dinamarca o Suecia no son paraisos, de hecho, ningún país lo es, pero existe un hecho objetivo, facilidades y no tocada de cojones del estado es igual a generación de empleo, ergo, mejor calidad de vida de la gente, punto, no es interesante absolutamente nada más.
La corrupción española, como la rusa o la americana, vienen siempre precedido de ese estado metomentodo

Sabiendo eso solo nos queda escoger, qué queremos? ser esclavos de un estado al que la gente no le importa una mierda? o despertar de una vez y dejar de ver el queso en la trampa del nacionalismo o ideología (que al final es lo mismo), yo lo tengo claro y más después de la pandemia, miro por mi y por mi calidad de vida, no por la del estado


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

*: El enemigo fue expulsado del área fortificada en la zona industrial de Rubizhny* 

Hay documento grafico. 

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>

Van despacio, hacia el sur.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Los combatientes nazis de Ucrania no sólo idolatran a Hitler.
Los políticos también intentan estar a la altura de su ídolo en el uso de diversas sustancias.

Aquí basta con comparar este vídeo con el de Zelensky. Sin embargo, es demasiado obvio para explicar nada. 

t.me/sashakots/32038


Uno de los vídeos más infravalorados de la historia: Adolf Hitler bajo los efectos de una gran dosis de anfetamina.​​Hoy es 30 de abril. En este día, hace 77 años, Hitler se fue al infierno.​​Durante toda la segunda mitad de la guerra, el Führer consumió casi a diario todo el espectro de sustancias estupefacientes, desde la cocaína y la morfina hasta la oxicodona (farmacológicamente un análogo completo de la heroína). Un análisis de los diarios de su médico personal Morel muestra que, hacia el final de la guerra, los días en los que se tomaban decisiones militares importantes coincidían con los días en los que el Führer tomaba dosis de caballo de medicamentos eufóricos.​​Hoy en día, en los libros de texto de historia ucraniana se puede encontrar la frase de que Hitler "tenía un corazón para Ucrania" y que los combatientes del Frente Nacional le llaman cariñosamente "abuelo".​​t.me/omarov_today/128​​_Video en el enlace_​​​


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> *Polonia está calenando, y probablemente entre a por el oeste de Ucrania.*
> 
> El único arreglo posible sería:
> 
> Oeste de Ucrania para los polacos, el centro para los nacionalistas ucranianos y el este para Rusia, y todos tranquilitos ahí.




¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?

Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo mejor para todos sería que Rusia se anexione Ucrania cuanto antes y las nukes sigan en el cajón.



pues sí


----------



## Señor X (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?
> 
> Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.



Las invasiones y ataques de miembros de la OTAN son siempre sanas y humanitarias.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La que está liando Zapatero





Greta al borde de un ataque de nervios !!  

Que "raro" que ahora no tenga tanta prensa, ¿verdad?


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?
> 
> Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.



Son los buenos, así que no pasa nada. Y como la gente se lo traga todo...


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?
> 
> Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.



Porque no la va a "invadir".
Va a garantizar la seguridad perimétrica transversalmente formando un frente resiliente con perspectiva de género en suelo ucraniano.
No es lo mismo.


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)

Se sabe si ha llegado ya el Mosca a Sevastopol? Espero que el incendio en la freidora de croquetas quedada en nada.

Por cierto, me comentan que la ciudad fronteriza de Jarkov ya está a punto de caer.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Polonia está calenando, y probablemente entre a por el oeste de Ucrania.
> 
> El único arreglo posible sería:
> 
> Oeste de Ucrania para los polacos, el centro para los nacionalistas ucranianos y el este para Rusia, y todos tranquilitos ahí.



Perfecto y Alemania recupera Pomerania y Silesia


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

Pues la cafetería tiene muy buena pinta, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?
> 
> Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.




Por lo que leo, Polonia no va a entrar ni de coña. No paran de desmentirlo oficialmente los ministros.

Espero no equivocarme, tiene pinta de otra maniobra polaca como la de los aviones: ¨Vale, les damos los aviones a los ucranianos, pero los aterrizamos en Ramstein y luego ya si eso vosotros los americanos se los lleváis¨. Ahora sería: ¨Vale, entramos como fuerzas pacificadoras en el oblast de Lvov de manera unilateral sin representar a la OTAN como una iniciativa nacional pacifista solicitada por el Gobierno de Zelenski, pero primero entráis vosotros los americanos también de manera unilateral sin representar a la OTAN y como una iniciativa pacifista solicitada por el Gobierno de Zelenski, y una vez allí, ya nos decís cuándo entramos nosotros los polacos¨. 

No son tontos, los polacos.


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo mejor para todos sería que Rusia se anexione Ucrania cuanto antes y las nukes sigan en el cajón.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Polonia está calenando, y probablemente entre a por el oeste de Ucrania.
> 
> El único arreglo posible sería:
> 
> Oeste de Ucrania para los polacos, el centro para los nacionalistas ucranianos y el este para Rusia, y todos tranquilitos ahí.



Espero las fuerzas aeroespacialea rusas hagan un gran trabajo con los polski lamefalos yankis...

Ademas...lo estan deseando...leña al mono...


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Perfecto y Alemania recupera Pomerania y Silesia



Solo faltamos nosotros recuperando Flandes.


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Espero las fuerzas aeroespacialea rusas hagan un gran trabajo con los polski lamefalos yankis...
> 
> Ademas...lo estan deseando...leña al mono...



Los polacos están bajo los vapores etílicos de los susurros USA. Veremos como se despiertan.


----------



## keylargof (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué significa gañán?



Conoces a Antonio? Es un gran ejemplo de gañán.


----------



## pgas (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Y la economía (al final, el fundamento de TODO), es un aspecto estratégico que sí ha sido muy tenido en cuenta, y que sí se han tomado medidas importantes. Por ejemplo:
> .- *Mantener a una excelente técnico (Nabiullina) al frente de una Autoridad Monetaria Independiente, que defiende adecuadamente la moneda y dota de muchísima credibilidad al rublo como divisa.*
> .- Frente a los ataques de restricción de acceso a determinados mercados, apostar muy en serio por una intensa liberalización (eximiendo los cumplimientos respecto de patentes y de marcas, así como de los contratos de exclusividad).
> .- Señalar políticamente a los "oligarcas" como agentes económicos no gratos (hay mucha diferencia entre las gestiones y capacidades de los empresarios multimillonarios chinos y los rusos, por ejemplo.....), fomentando la simpatía política hacia el surgimiento de nuevos agentes económicos.
> ...




esa tipa del BCR tiene buenos padrinos liberales, como el Kudrin que es amigo de Putin, y ya debería estar en Siberia por dejarse coger medio tesoro ruso en el extranjero y por no haber taponado la hemorragia de capitales de los oligarcas iniciada con Yeltsin, hace treinta años. Si es alabada por occidente es precisamente por eso. El rublo ha aguantado por la decisión de Putin de pedir el pago en rublos y vincularse al oro, si no de qué?

oligarcas no gratos en Rusia? serán los que han robado y han huido a Francia o Inglaterra, pero todavía en la economía mandan los oligarcas aliados de Putin









NAÏVE QUESTIONS ABOUT RUSSIA’S WAR ECONOMY


By John Helmer, Moscow @bears_with “Tell me, please, Grandpa,” the little boy asked the Red Army veteran, “what does a war econo



johnhelmer.org


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Abr 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El tanque está obsoleto. Es el acorazado pero en tierra.
> Es básicamente un ataud con muchos kilos de metal, un motor muy caro, ópticas extranjeras y caras, y el explosivo ya dentro listo para que te lo revienten. Dentro van mínimo 2 tripulantes que cuesta un huevo entrenar.
> 
> La única forma de que sobreviva es con sistemas Trophy y similares, que es todavía mas caro.
> ...



Pues ahora imaginate el mismo cálculo en infanteria o vehiculos no blindados.

Si a un tanque lo revienta solo una pequeña selección de armas a la infantería o a un vehiculo con poco blindaje lo mata: pistolas, granadas, morteros, lanzagrandas, fusiles de asalto, snipers, artillería de fragmentación, minas antipersonas, drones de aliexpress soltando granadas, ataques de gas, explosiones nucleares a bastante distancia, ametralladoras, todo lo que destruye a un tanque, etc etc.

Por cada munición de Javelin hay centenares de miles de municiones que destruyen a la infantería que cuestan centimos cada una, un militar está ordenes de magnitud más protegido en un tanque, simplemente porque la "oferta" de lo que te puede matar es varios ordenes de magnitud inferior a la que puede matar un soldado en un medio no blindado o a pie.

Cómo haces un avance fuera de terreno urbano si no es con tanques + IFV + apoyo aero ?

Y claro que cuesta cada vez recursos una guerra, esa es la tendencia general, o asumes que vas a perder dinero, y lamentablemente muchas vidas, o mejor no empezar una. Los tanques van a acabar con sistemas hard-kill todos y habrá menor número de tanques, pero mucho mejores.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

La OTAN traslada equipo militar pesado a los países bálticos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46087

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ese diagnóstico rancio de españa explica por qué la izquierda y los nazionalistas regionales fracasan ininterrumpidamente en españa.



Pues deme su versión, salao.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres de Zakarpattia se amotinan ante la oficina de registro militar porque los hombres alistados en el ejército han sido enviados al Donbass. Los chicos de 18 años que no tenían armas fueron enviados incluso sin chalecos antibalas, y los militares están sentados en casa.

Madres de Ucrania, tomad el ejemplo de las madres de Transcarpacia. No dejes que los mandos de la retaguardia militar envíen a tus hijos a la guerra que no necesitas. No tienen nada que hacer en Donbas. Allí los matarán. Y el comisario militar estará bebiendo gorilka en la retaguardia.

t.me/sashakots/32049

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha sólo decirte dos cosas.
> 
> -Yo he trabajado de camarero, y es la época de mi vida en que más he aprendido. Es más, lo volvería a hacer con orgullo. Ese clasismo que te gastas no te beneficia.
> -Yo viajo con visas en el pasaporte. Por desgracia, no te las dan para conocer camareros.



Salvo sus ad hominen, no he leido un solo argumento para sostener su tesis, si es que tiene alguna salvo: "Arriba Egpaña".


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria
> ¡Noticias increíbles! ¡La Red Babushka y su esposo fueron evacuados por las tropas rusas esta semana! ¡Ellos estarán en el Desfile del Día de la Victoria en Barnaul el próximo mes!
> 
> Deberián llevarlos a Moscu



No podido seguir el foro en las últimas semanas, por curiosidad ¿quiénes son?


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Putin ha firmado un decreto sobre el pago de 10.000 rublos a los veteranos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que viven en el Donbás y en los territorios liberados de Ucrania.

t.me/anna_news/30423


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>





Muy ingenioso !
Siempre me sorprende la inventiva y habilidad de los que hacen estos memes.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hablas de la retórica belicista ahora en la TV (declaraciones subidas de tono como muchas aquí y frecuentemente sacadas de contexto) algo que es completamente secundario y poco relevante pero que te sirve para alimentar tu falsa narrativa, que es la narrativa única de los grandes mass media
> 
> De lo que no quieres ni hablar es de las causas REALES de la guerra. *No quieres entrar en ese debate porque sabes perfectamente que la causa de la invasión no es el agresivo imperialismo ruso del autócrata enemigo de la humanidad civilizada*. Rusia sabía que no iba a poder evitar la confrontación con Ucrania (en realidad con EEUU, con la Ucrania ultranacionalista como ariete) y ha dado el primer golpe para tener ventaja
> 
> ...



Es decir, que según su criterio Ucrania no es una nación soberana y que no merece existir, que es parte indusoluble del imperio nación rusa y como tal hay que someterla por las armas, a pesar de que la población no quiere formar parte de ella y de que lleva ejerciendo su soberanía como país independiente por más de 30 años.

Hay un hecho relevante frente a las bases americanas por el resto del mundo y la no existencia de rusas, y es que las bases americanas se han establecido bajo el consentimiento de la nación donde se ubican, bien por interés económico, político, militar o bien por chantajes y presiones más o menos disimuladas, pero no hay bases americanas en naciones donde no quieren que las haya y donde las ha habido como en Afganistán a medio plazo son un absoluto fracaso.

Y respecto a las naciones que no tienen derecho a existir y que solo lo hacen por calamitosos accidentes oportunistas en la historia, pues nada, juguemos al Risk y eliminemos a todas aquellas que no deben de existir, al final nos quedamos con una docena de naciones en el mundo. Comenzamos con Portugal, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Irlanda, ...


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es decir, que según su criterio Ucrania no es una nación soberana y que no merece existir, que es parte indusoluble del imperio nación rusa y como tal hay que someterla por las armas, a pesar de que la población no quiere formar parte de ella y de que lleva ejerciendo su soberanía como país independiente por más de 30 años.



Como sabes lo que quiere la población ucraniana? Tendrá que hacerse un referéndum primero.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

El Pentágono ha comenzado a planificar operaciones militares para las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Donbás para disuadir al ejército ruso. El Estado Mayor ucraniano cuenta con varias docenas de generales de la OTAN en calidad de asesores militares de forma permanente, que participan en los debates y la toma de decisiones sobre cuestiones clave.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46091


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Ergo la solución que da el forero a quien yo preguntaba es errónea y solo conseguiría media docena de taifas con sus correspondientes nacionalismos sin depurar. Sin depurar de etnicismo y supuesta superioridad cultural.
> Lo que vienes siendo supremacismo, vamos.
> 
> Entiendo que la solución sería limpiar la mierda. No cortarla en trozos más pequeños.



Para superioridad cultural la del franquismo y su "habla en cristiano" "por el imperio hacia Dios" y "Una, Grande y Libre (de influencias extrangerizantes, no se confunda), y así 40 años, aguantando a casposos oliendo a Varon Dandy y con restos de gambas en el bigote fila de hormigas, seguro que en su casa era habitual.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

Creo que no conoces "El Valle de la Muerte", cuando Israel metió los Merkaba al Líbano (Invasión del 2006). 



> De los 90 tanques enviados en dirección al Río Litani, *sólo 4 llegaron a la localidad de Ganduriyeh*.













Agosto de 2006: la hecatombe de los Merkava israelíes en el Sur del Líbano - Resumen Latinoamericano


Resumen Latinoamericano / Al Manar / 14 de agosto de 2015 – El 14 de Agosto de 2006, y tras 33 días de feroz ofensiva israelí en el Líbano con el objetivo de eliminar a la Resistencia y sus partidarios, el cese el fuego entró en vigor. La amplitud de la destrucción infligida a la infraestructura […]



www.resumenlatinoamericano.org


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Ergo la solución que da el forero a quien yo preguntaba es errónea y solo conseguiría media docena de taifas con sus correspondientes nacionalismos sin depurar. Sin depurar de etnicismo y supuesta superioridad cultural.
> Lo que vienes siendo supremacismo, vamos.
> 
> Entiendo que la solución sería limpiar la mierda. No cortarla en trozos más pequeños.



Para superioridad cultural la del franquismo y su "habla en cristiano" "por el imperio hacia Dios" y "Una, Grande y Libre (de influencias extrangerizantes, no se confunda), y así 40 años, aguantando a casposos oliendo a Varon Dandy y con restos de gambas en el bigote fila de hormigas, seguro que en su casa era habitual.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Como sabes lo que quiere la población ucraniana? Tendrá que hacerse un referéndum primero.



Como les de por hacer un referéndum en serio en cada región ucraniana, muchos se llevarían unas cuantas sorpresas.


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Repito, porque parece que no te has enterado: Los submarinos nucleares se llaman así por el combustible que usan para mover la turbina electrica, no por el armamento que cargan. No hay nada que discutir aquí.
> La pregunta es porqué NO has buscado "submarino nuclear" en la wiki -allí lo pone claramente- y en vez de eso has ido a buscar otra cosa, solo para renombrar algo que lleva definido 60 años



Se perfectamente la diferencia entre un carísimo submarino nuclear y uno diésel, pero la principal función de los submarinos nucleares no es el ataque, que siempre conlleva un riesgo, sino el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos, para atacar barcos ya están los más baratos e igual de efectivos en ese aspecto diésel.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Hay gente que por ideas muere, y muere y muere durante 100 años hasta que decide devolver las hostias, y entonces sale gente como usted rasgándose las vestiduras.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

⚡FOTO⚡ Un convoy de las AFU ardió cerca de Krasnogorovka⚡

Según ha podido saber el proyecto @wargonzo, el equipo de reconocimiento de la NM del DNR junto con el equipo de reconocimiento de los Marines de la Flota del Norte detectaron anoche el convoy Grad y lo atacaron con artillería. La columna fue destruida. Pronto se darán detalles exclusivos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46092


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y no va a sancionar el mundo mundial a Polonia por invadir un país soberano como Ucrania?
> 
> Si ese es el resultado final... es imposible un mayor ridículo intelectual de EU.




Polonia no va a "invadir", va a responder al "llamado de auxilio" por parte del Gobierno de Kiev.  

Pero en todo caso ese argumento *ya lo usó Rusia en varias ocasiones* (cuando invadió su mitad de Polonia en 1939, cuando envío sus tropas a Afganistán y en todos los casos de "revoluciones" en los países de la Cortina de Hiero.

*Por su parte EE.UU.* ha sido "llamado" en ayuda -y concurrió gustosamente- en el caso de Corea, Vietnam, Santo Domingo, Kuwait (invadido por Irak).

Digamos que no es un "argumento desconocido" a nivel mundial.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que cojones acabo de ver?
> 
> Serán de juguete espero...



Es un montaje. Todos los crios con exactamente el mismo modelo de bandana y el mismo modelo de kalasnikov de juguete. Otra producción de Zelenski Media Ltd.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Por cierto, me comentan que la ciudad fronteriza de Jarkov ya está a punto de caer.




Te guardo la cita para cuando ocurra dicho evento que puedas recordarlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Creo que los franquistas del hilo deberian revisar a quien apoyan, apoyen al Pennywise farlopero, va mas en su linea de chuleria y superioridad moral, no estos pringaos de rusos que ayudan a la gente de a pie, en vez de aprovechar la situación y abusar de ella.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues la cafetería tiene muy buena pinta, todo hay que decirlo.




Pues, como que no veo mucho café en la cafetería (mira el depósito de la moledora)


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de la OTAN (es decir los EEUU) no es que Polonia se quede la mierda seca ucraniana, Rusia la parte estratégica que historicamente le perteneció y aquí paz y vaselina para la UE paganini. El objetivo de la OTAN es guerra y hambre para la UE durante años y años para poder ir desgastando a Rusia, mientras los mismos de siempre va poniendo los medios y las putillas con la esperanza de que Rusia sufra otro maidanazo.

Eso si Rusia no decide cortar por lo sano y saca su verdadero poderío militar que mantiene en reserva.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué significa gañán?



Dícese de la persona que es falta de inteligencia.

Ejemplo: un judío apoyando a los neo-nazis.


----------



## Deitano (30 Abr 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Qué patria melón?
> Somos vasallos de vasallos.
> Lo que os jode es que haya países que no se la chupen a los matones de USA.



Me jode ver a nacionales españoles fascinados por lo de otros y no conscientes de lo propio.

¡Hay que ser imbécil! Siendo español no se puede ser pro ruso, ni pro americano. Son todos, o lo han sido, enemigos de España. Como lo son Francia, Reino Unido o Marruecos.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Me jode ver a nacionales españoles fascinados por lo de otros y no conscientes de lo propio.
> 
> ¡Hay que ser imbécil! Siendo español no se puede ser pro ruso, ni pro americano. Son todos, o lo han sido, enemigos de España. Como lo son Francia, Reino Unido o Marruecos.



Exactamente. Pero así de cainitas somos que con tal de ver al otro tuerto somos capaces de sacarnos los dos ojos a cambio.


----------



## ZARGON (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

Para los que les gusta la historia y la aviación tres aviones soviéticos que participaron en la guerra civil y los nombres que recibieron:

*Mosca - Polikarpov I-16 






Chato - Polikarpov I-15 






Katiuska - **Túpolev ANT-40 (SB)*
*






*


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono ha comenzado a planificar operaciones militares para las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Donbás para disuadir al ejército ruso. El Estado Mayor ucraniano cuenta con varias docenas de generales de la OTAN en calidad de asesores militares de forma permanente, que participan en los debates y la toma de decisiones sobre cuestiones clave.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46091




Bueno, eso de cajón. De todos modos son las "reglas del juego" y si mal no recuerdo había Generales y asesores de la URSS (o Rusia como prefieras), asesorando a los árabes contra Israel, o pilotos rusos "de incógnito" manejando los Mig 21 de Norcorea, o misiles SAM (y sus correspondientes entrenadores o quizás operadores) en Vietnam, etc.

Así son las cosas en el mundo. TODOS *(y digo TODOS*) juegan el juego lo más sucio que pueden para amargarle la vida a sus "enemigos".

Pero eso no es una sorpresa. Son, como digo, las "reglas del juego".


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Me jode ver a nacionales españoles fascinados por lo de otros y *no conscientes de lo propio.*
> 
> ¡Hay que ser imbécil! Siendo español no se puede ser pro ruso, ni pro americano. Son todos, o lo han sido, enemigos de España. Como lo son Francia, Reino Unido o Marruecos.



Ese es el problema, que no hay nada propio.
Aquí estamos para lo que nos digan potencias extranjeras.
Y como el español disfruta chupándosela al dueño del cortijo, pues no pasa nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pues, como que no veo mucho café en la cafetería (mira el depósito de la moledora)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042837



Buena observación, sí señor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Greta al borde de un ataque de nervios !!
> 
> Que "raro" que ahora no tenga tanta prensa, ¿verdad?



Cierto, ¿Qué fue de ella? Estará ya en la pubertad


----------



## Teuro (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Solo faltamos nosotros recuperando Flandes.



No se corte por pedir, si hay que eliminar a naciones que no deberían de existir y que son producto de accidentes oportunistas históricos a mi me sale una España con una superficie mayor que la rusa.


----------



## Peineto (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin vuelve a acelerar la inflación de los Estados Unidos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46080
> 
> Jen Psaki culpó a Putin de la inflación récord en Estados Unidos: "Sabemos que el 61% se debe a los costes de la energía y a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin".​​t.me/belvestnik/23742​​_Video de la cretina en el enlace_​



Putin también es responsable del burbujón inmobiliario norteamericano con incrementos de alquileres que llegan hasta el cien por ciento. Caramba con Vladimir...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se corte por pedir, si hay que eliminar a naciones que no deberían de existir y que son producto de accidentes oportunistas históricos a mi me sale una España con una superficie mayor que la rusa.



Tarde o temprano siempre terminan asomando la patita nazi, "naciones que no deberían de existir", que asco dais.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cierto, *¿Qué fue de ella?* Estará ya en la pubertad




Consiguió trabajo en la Shell, cobra un pastizal.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cierto, ¿Qué fue de ella? Estará ya en la pubertad



SE hizo mayor y su cara avinagrada no vendia, la última vez se le vió apoyando a los de la bandera del membrillo, se dice que su padre patrone la ha puesto a currar en un burguer.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

El puesto de control de vehículos de Krupets fue bombardeado con morteros. Varias minas cayeron cerca del puesto de control.
Según la declaración del gobernador, las posiciones enemigas fueron suprimidas por el fuego de respuesta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46093


----------



## clapham5 (30 Abr 2022)

Es el respeto , estupido
El clapham es optimista y cree que el futuro sera maravilloso . Rusia y Occidente haran las paces y tod@s vivireis ( clapham included ) en un mundo multipolar mas justo y placentero . una pausa para el Risperdal 2 mg .
L'Europe se va a la merde . Rusia se ha cansado de abusos , enganos , mentiras , cuernos , humillaciones , vejaciones , maltratos , palizas , golpes , mal sexo , pedos , rencores , cinismo , hipocrecia ....vale ya clapham ...entendemos tu punto y ha dicho BASTA
L'Europe ( el marido ) cree que Rossiya ( la mujer ) es de su propiedad y puede hacer con ella lo que quiera . NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO
Rossiya es rubia , wapa , habla 4 idiomas , es profesora de fisica cuantica y te hace una cubana que te deja KO en 1 minuto
Pero L'Europe es tonto y no ha olvidadado a su chula , Amerika , una lesbiana camionero obsesionada con Rossiya , que probo la " tijera " durante la era de Yeltsin pero no le convencio ...un rabo es un rabo aunque este torcido .
Esta es la version para especimenes con IQ inferior a 60 . Lo que sigue es para especimenes con al menos el 9no grado aprobado 
La UE se ha metido en un berenjenal . Hasta ahora la UE imprimia euros fantasma ( electronicos ) dandole a una tecla 
Rusia les vendia petroleo , paladio , niquel , gas a cambio de esos euros fantasma que eran " guardados " en una cuenta en el BCE . Rusia no veia los EUROS ( recordad que son " EUROS fantasma " ) pero creia que estaban ahi ....
Un dia la UE le dice a Rusia que " congela " a - 70'C los 300 mil EUROS fantasma que Rusia " pensaba " ( oh ilusa de elle ) que tenia en una cuenta en el BCE . Rusia le dice que " se ha pasao " y le exige que en el futuro ( o sea " maintenant même " ) le pague en RUBLOS 
RUBLOS de verdad . La UE le dice que NEIN , que seguira pagandole con EUROS fantasma . RUSIA dice que NIET 
Ahora la UE tendra que pagar en EUROS de verdad . EUROS que , por supuesto , no tiene y tiene que crear . 
Pero hay mas . No solo la UE tiene que pagarle a Rusia en dinero real ( no EUROS fantasma ) sino que esos EUROS no volveran a la UE por culpa de las sanciones . Asi que la UE pierde por partida doble .


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que no conoces "El Valle de la Muerte", cuando Israel metió los Merkaba al Líbano (Invasión del 2006).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lógico.
Ninguna unidad es autosuficiente en el campo de batalla.
Igual que en la antigüedad, la caballería pesada podía causar estragos, pero no podía mantener el terreno ganado sin la infantería.
La infantería pesada era una picadora de carne, pero necesitaba que la ligera protegiese sus flancos.
En la guerra civil americana, la caballería ligera era el terror de la artillería, aparecían por detrás y los fileteaban.

En la guerra moderna, el ejército que sincroniza aviación, artillería, caballería e infantería, es el que arrasa.
El que lanza una columna de tanques como si estuviese en 1944, se come una ensalada de pepinos.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> ¿Por qué te crees que la UE está gobernada por títeres que sólo trabajan para embrutecer, empobrecer y violentar a su propia población e importarnos a lo peor de cada país?.
> 
> Para que se cumpliese ese proyecto europeísta se necesitaría que los países de la UE tuviesen soberanía y sus gobernantes estuviesen al servicio de los europeos, no al servicio de una potencia hegemónica agonizante al otro lado del charco, que a su vez tampoco está al servicio de su propio pueblo, si no al de una élite psicópata, asesina que han hecho del saqueo de guerra,el saqueo legal, de la hipocreia y de la mentira su modus vivendi.
> 
> ...



Lo cito para que siga arriba.

Buen aporte. Mis dieces.


----------



## Atalaya (30 Abr 2022)

Perdón por el Off Topic pero puede tener algo que ver con el contenido de este hilo, en FB no suelo hacerme amigo de quien no tenga alguna referencia especialmente si son extranjeros, hace dos días me solicitó amistad un nombre raro que tenía una Z en el avatar, no se por que pero confirmé la solicitud, y después de un tiempo comprobé que la parte de las conversaciones de FB estaba en blanco, se observa una tenue sombra del texto, visualizándose perfectamente el resto del contenido de FB, puede ser casualidad, pero puede ser un hackeo o algo similar, por ello aviso aquí para que si es malware nadie más pique con la Z, estoy probando de todo para ver si puedo solucionar el problema.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se corte por pedir, si hay que eliminar a naciones que no deberían de existir y que son producto de accidentes oportunistas históricos a mi me sale una España con una superficie mayor que la rusa.



cuáles?


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Si se hubiese colado en el Valhalla, los verdaderos viquingos le habrán cortado y alineado las costillas desde la columna vertebral y le habrán sacado los pulmones para darle forma de águila. O quizás le verán demasiado indigno hasta para ese ritual reservado a sus peores enemigos y se habrán limitado a echarle a patadas y escupitajos.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Solo faltamos nosotros recuperando Flandes.



Flandes el Vietnam de España. Mejor Puerto Rico y Guam


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

En la estación de ferrocarril de Stuttgart (Alemania), listos para enviar a Ucrania equipos de defensa antimisiles Pzh 2000 SAU y MLRS m270 estadounidenses

t.me/boris_rozhin/46094

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

RIA Novosti informa de que 25 personas (entre ellas seis niños) han abandonado Azovstal en las últimas 24 horas. Debe entenderse que estamos hablando de civiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46095


----------



## ZARGON (30 Abr 2022)

Antes cualquier mediopensante se daba cuenta de que eso es una gigantesca farsa. Hoy el Homero medio lo toma como verdad.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Un supermercado ruso MERA abierto en Melitopol

t.me/Soldierline/5046


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Me hace gracia que llames eso a otro forero teniendo de foto de perfil esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042759
> 
> ...



Otro apestoso hijo de puta a llorar al ignore la muerte de mercenarios otánicos del ISIS, financiados para simular una guerra civil y llevar el infierno a un país laico y pacífico como era Siria, donde los cristianos no estaban perseguidos.

A la calaña otanera como vosotros os faltan vidas para pagar tanto sufrimiento.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Natural , en Kiev los pueden pillar los spenzatz


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por lo que leo, Polonia no va a entrar ni de coña. No paran de desmentirlo oficialmente los ministros.
> 
> Espero no equivocarme, tiene pinta de otra maniobra polaca como la de los aviones: ¨Vale, les damos los aviones a los ucranianos, pero los aterrizamos en Ramstein y luego ya si eso vosotros los americanos se los lleváis¨. Ahora sería: ¨Vale, entramos como fuerzas pacificadoras en el oblast de Lvov de manera unilateral sin representar a la OTAN como una iniciativa nacional pacifista solicitada por el Gobierno de Zelenski, pero primero entráis vosotros los americanos también de manera unilateral sin representar a la OTAN y como una iniciativa pacifista solicitada por el Gobierno de Zelenski, y una vez allí, ya nos decís cuándo entramos nosotros los polacos¨.
> 
> No son tontos, los polacos.



Sujetame el cubata...son faciles de provocar...diarrea mental...


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Dinamarca suministrará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal

Dinamarca suministrará 15 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Piranha III a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

t.me/anna_news/30427


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dinamarca suministrará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal
> 
> Dinamarca suministrará 15 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Piranha III a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pues estos son buenos vehículos.

Esos no los van a catar los azovitas.


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pues, como que no veo mucho café en la cafetería (mira el depósito de la moledora)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042837



Coño...si es la única aque hay abierta en Bucha.....pues normal que le quede poco.....pero sigue teniendo mejor pinta que muchos pacobares.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

No había visto esto, creo que es del 2019. Interesante.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dinamarca suministrará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal
> 
> Dinamarca suministrará 15 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Piranha III a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Y eso que les durara, 15 minutos?


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Rusia abre la frontera con las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk

Rusia abre la frontera con las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk a partir del 16 de mayo. Así lo informó el cuartel general operativo de lucha contra la propagación del coronavirus.

t.me/anna_news/30428


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Jodor..lo que hace una andanada de ostias putinianas....de mercenario tiktokero meditabundo en pose interesante...que haría las delicias de Jorge Javier Vázquez a despojo humano, con cara de perro vagabundo apaleado... en apenas 3 semanas.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres de Transcarpacia se están amotinando cerca de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar debido al hecho de que los hombres fueron enviados al Donbass, que se alistaron en la defensa. Los muchachos de 18 años que no tenían armas fueron enviados incluso sin chalecos antibalas, y los militares están sentados en casa.

Madres de Ucrania, seguid el ejemplo de las madres de Transcarpacia. No dejes que los comisarios militares envíen a tus hijos a una guerra que no necesitas. No tienen nada que hacer en el Donbass. Allí los matarán. Y el comisario militar beberá vodka en la retaguardia. 

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/26338


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Creo que los franquistas del hilo deberian revisar a quien apoyan, apoyen al Pennywise farlopero, va mas en su linea de chuleria y superioridad moral, no estos pringaos de rusos que ayudan a la gente de a pie, en vez de aprovechar la situación y abusar de ella.



El tio mas antimoral del foro...dando clases de moral...

Seguro que brindabas con champan y langostinos con cada tiro en la nuca de eta...o cada chalupa repleta de cubanos hundida...

El maestro ciruela...nunca supo escribir...pero puso escuela.

Rusia, rojo venenoso, tiene derecho a su soberania...igual que lo tiene España...o lo tiene Francia...y no es de recibo que ningun otro pais lo ponga en cuestion. Sea los perros anglosionistas ...o el sunsun corda...razumijes...

Tan solo es eso...tu sigue con tu ronzalillo por un lado rojo...y por otro azul...

No he tenido bastante con tus amados progres repartiendo carnets de democrata todo este tiempo...que vienes tu ahora repartiendo al albur de tu estulticia relativista...quien se merece el de buen proruso.

Pollino....eres un berzotas y la bocaza que tienes te pierde...


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cierto, ¿Qué fue de ella? Estará ya en la pubertad



Pues con el culo en llamas suponemos. No sé cuánto diesel queman esos tanques...y esas fragatas....que regalito nuclear ha dejado el Moskva en el fondo del mar al lado de Bob esponja....ni lo que contaminan esos cohetes cuando vuelan y luego estallan....por no hablar de esos aviones soltando mierda todo el día....Y supongo que celebrando cada vez que estalla un depósito de esos grandotes de combustible.....Creo que va a ser madrina de alguna de las reaperturas de centrales nucleares en España...Antonio dixit.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Oficialmente
Nova Kakhovka se pasa al rublo a partir del 1 de mayo

t.me/boris_rozhin/46096


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para superioridad cultural la del franquismo y su "habla en cristiano" "por el imperio hacia Dios" y "Una, Grande y Libre (de influencias extrangerizantes, no se confunda), y así 40 años, aguantando a casposos oliendo a Varon Dandy y con restos de gambas en el bigote fila de hormigas, seguro que en su casa era habitual.



No merece la pena discutir con ellos. Lo llevan en la sangre, ni se dan cuenta.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Desde el terreno se informa que hubo tres llegadas a Odessa. El sistema de defensa aérea no funcionaba.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46097


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Es un rumor....o están comercializando unas nuevas setas de esas mágicas llamadas "zelenskytas"?.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atrincheradas en el área de Avdiivka son procesadas metódicamente todos los días desde el aire y en tierra por las fuerzas aliadas de la NM de la RPD y el ejército ruso. La lenta eliminación del enemigo es otra confirmación de que las unidades ucranianas prepararon sus áreas fortificadas durante mucho tiempo y, como dicen, a conciencia. En los ocho años que lleva la guerra en el Donbass, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el complejo industrial de Avdiivka no se han fortalecido peor que los militantes en Azovstal. A partir de eso, la línea del frente no ha cambiado significativamente hasta ahora.

Pero la situación de los muchachos ucranianos en este sector está lejos de estar despejada. Esto es lo que escribe el columnista de The Times, quien visitó las trincheras ucranianas y escuchó las historias de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quienes admiten que
en las últimas dos semanas, la artillería de las fuerzas aliadas destruyó dos brigadas ucranianas.

[…] “Era martes por la mañana. El bombardeo del área de posiciones cerca del pueblo de Peski comenzó poco después de las 6 a.m. y estuvo en pleno apogeo durante cinco horas. Primero, el avión ruso llevó a cabo dos bombardeos. Luego, los tanques rusos avanzaron 750 metros hasta la plantación forestal a través de los campos abiertos y abrieron fuego contra las trincheras ucranianas. Luego llegó el turno de los morteros. […] El destino del ejército ucraniano está en manos del enemigo, que está fuera del alcance de sus armas”.

El informe de Anthony Loyd seguramente encontrará duras críticas entre los curadores occidentales del régimen de Kiev y los propios habitantes de las colinas de Pechersk. ¿Cómo es que se atrevieron a desacreditar el mito de la victoria total del zahisnykiv ucraniano? Por otro lado, se observa con razón que tales materiales pueden funcionar, y ciertamente lo hacen, en manos de la pandilla Zelensky, lo que puede justificar la necesidad de suministrar a Ucrania armas pesadas de Occidente.

En cualquier caso, antes de la publicación de dichos informes o después, pero se trajeron armas a Ucrania y se importarán aún más. Repito, pero una de las tareas clave de la SVO es evitar que toda esta masa de hierro llegue al frente. 

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/26329


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> RIA Novosti informa de que 25 personas (entre ellas seis niños) han abandonado Azovstal en las últimas 24 horas. Debe entenderse que estamos hablando de civiles.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46095



No creo que esos asesinos tengan allí a sus propios hijos. Conociendo el percal, los civiles adultos que tenían como rehenes ya han debido asesinarlos. Los únicos adultos que deben estar saliendo no dudo que seran de las peores ratas asesinas junto con los niños de los asesinados, a los que han debido ocultarles los crímenes para utilizarlos ahora y que no les delaten.


----------



## Peineto (30 Abr 2022)

Otánicos todos.

Por orden de la superioridad jerárquica se os ordena odiar intensamente a Rusia y a todo lo ruso, como excepción del delito de odio al ser considerado un deber ineludible.El incumplimiento de este mandato será castigado con las penas que ya pensaremos sobre la marcha.

He dicho.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Me jode ver a nacionales españoles fascinados por lo de otros y no conscientes de lo propio.
> 
> ¡Hay que ser imbécil! Siendo español no se puede ser pro ruso, ni pro americano. Son todos, o lo han sido, enemigos de España. Como lo son Francia, Reino Unido o Marruecos.



Tu te has leido???
Se puede y se debe ser pro ruso...ultimo obstaculo para el triunfo del globalsionismo en la sombra...tenia que ser el pueblo ruso precisamente uno de los pueblos que vencio al Islam y libro del yugo a una buena parte de los pueblos de Europa...COMO NOSOTROS LOS ESPAÑOLES.

A ESTA CATERBA DE MENINGITICOS NO LES SACAS EL ROJOAZULISMO DEL HIPOTALAMO NI A PALOS.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> El objetivo de la OTAN (es decir los EEUU) no es que Polonia se quede la mierda seca ucraniana, Rusia la parte estratégica que historicamente le perteneció y aquí paz y vaselina para la UE paganini. El objetivo de la OTAN es guerra y hambre para la UE durante años y años para poder ir desgastando a Rusia, mientras los mismos de siempre va poniendo los medios y las putillas con la esperanza de que Rusia sufra otro maidanazo.
> 
> Eso si Rusia no decide cortar por lo sano y saca su verdadero poderío militar que mantiene en reserva.



DENEGACION DEL ESPACIO ESTRATEGICO EUROPEO....antes que cederlo al heartland lo sembraran de plutonio...QUO VADIS EUROPA...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, creo que es del 2019. Interesante.



se publicó hace un tiempo ya, y la historia terminó con la muerte del militar alzado, probablemente en alguna lucha de poder interna


----------



## TOJO_3 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para superioridad cultural la del franquismo y su "habla en cristiano" "por el imperio hacia Dios" y "Una, Grande y Libre (de influencias extrangerizantes, no se confunda), y así 40 años, aguantando a casposos oliendo a Varon Dandy y con restos de gambas en el bigote fila de hormigas, seguro que en su casa era habitual.



Lo primero para hablar de lo que pasa en mi casa usted se lava la boca, porque está suponiendo cosas por encima de sus posibilidades.

Si lo que viene usted a decir que en España tanto los nacionalismos "indepes" como el "unionista" tienen una raíz supremacista y de desprecio al resto hay una base sobre la que hablar. 

España no pasó por la II guerra mundial, y haberla perdido habría supuesto una cura para todas las miserias que arrastramos desde 1898 como poco.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Me jode ver a nacionales españoles fascinados por lo de otros y no conscientes de lo propio.
> 
> ¡Hay que ser imbécil! Siendo español no se puede ser pro ruso, ni pro americano. Son todos, o lo han sido, enemigos de España. Como lo son Francia, Reino Unido o Marruecos.



Bueno, Rusia no nos quitó en una guerra Cuba, Puerto Rico y Filipinas ni hemos estado nunca en guerra contra ellos. Un español que sea pro-yankee ( decir "pro americano" es inexacto porque América es mucho mas que los EEUU) puede serlo por influencia de los mass mierda , porque admira el poder y el dinero o porque Jolibu le ha lavado el cerebro pero NO por motivos históricos.

Rusia en cambio históricamente tiene varios puntos en común con España: los dos han sido invadidos por la fuerza por tiranías orientales y los dos se han liberado por las armas,.... después de eso los dos se expandieron hasta construir imperios enormes y los dos han sido enemigos crónicos de Inglaterra (España hasta 1707) y despues de esa fecha los dos del Reino Unido (de los hijos de la Gran ...) nosotros en el siglo XVIII y ellos en el XIX.

Por supuesto ahora en el 2022 España no es nada ni tiene intereses propios, es un estado títere al servicio de una organización imperial de los anglocabrones que le obliga a defender unos países remotos del Báltico a 3.000 km. pero no le garantiza la integridad de su territorio porque somos aliados de nuestros enemigos históricos.... y que lo siguen siendo, ojo, ya que han desmantelado nuestro ejército, nuestro estado y nuestra economía y amenazan con desmantelar nuestro territorio...teniendo en cuenta todo ésto ¿qué cojones de malo tiene ser pro ruso?...y además hay un axioma que va a misa tanto en la vida como en la política y es que los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Jodor..lo que hace una andanada de ostias putinianas....de mercenario tiktokero meditabundo en pose interesante...que haría las delicias de Jorge Javier Vázquez a despojo humano, con cara de perro vagabundo apaleado... en apenas 3 semanas.



Pero si es un actor el de la izquierda, es Andrew Lincoln, de the walking dead.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tarde o temprano siempre terminan asomando la patita nazi, "naciones que no deberían de existir", que asco dais.



Es Putin y muchos del foro quienes están diciendo eso sobre Ucrania. Saludos


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El tio mas antimoral del foro...dando clases de moral...
> 
> Seguro que brindabas con champan y langostinos con cada tiro en la nuca de eta...o cada chalupa repleta de cubanos hundida...
> 
> ...



Y me lo dice un tio con un avaatar NS Nacional Socialista, ¡pero si los de Zopensky son tus camaradas! ¿Que coño haces del lado de las hoces y martillos? corre con tus camaradas de la araña negra.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Ves como eres un bocas...

Has leido a Asimov???


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Solo faltamos nosotros recuperando Flandes.



Ya sé que es un chascarrillo, pero no tendría ningún sentido ya que el único vínculo de España con aquellos territorios era que compartíamos soberano: en este caso uno de la casa Habsburgo. Si España gasto tanta sangre y plata en aquellas guerra fue porque en política internacional el honor era lo último a lo que se renunciaba, y difícilmente iba a renunciar un rey a un territorio si no era por la fuerza. En las guerras de Flandes murieron muchos españoles porque eran las mejores unidades que tenía el rey; pero eran una minoría en la composición total del ejército: había sobre todo valones, también italianos y alemanes.

Completamente distinto es el caso de América, ya que aquello era España, y los que allí vivían eran tan españoles como los aldeanos de la Mancha. Yo, puestos a tirarnos el pisto, creo que el objetivo de España debería ser recuperar Puerto Rico por vía completamente diplomática, naturalmente. Y esto sólo sería posible con los EEUU en completa decadencia. Una vez establecida esa cabeza de puente podemos pensar en liderar una Unión Hispanoamericana que nos dé un nuevo sitio en el mundo multipolar que está por venir. 
Y ya dejo de soñar


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Salvo sus ad hominen, no he leido un solo argumento para sostener su tesis, si es que tiene alguna salvo: "Arriba Egpaña".



Arriba España!


----------



## clapham5 (30 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado .
Las predicciones para el EURO son apocalipticas .
Los ejpetos predicen que el EURO no solo llegara a la paridad contra el dolar ( 1:1 ) sino que seguira bajando hasta los 0.90 cts de dolar en Abril de 2023  Pero esto que cogno es ? 1 EURO = 0.90 cts de dolar .




__





EURO DOLAR HOY Y PROYECCION 2022, 2023-2026


Cambio Euro Dolar hoy. ¿Es hora de comprarlo o venderlo? Proyeccion Euro Dolar: mañana, semana, mes. Prevision 2022, 2023, 2024, 2025, 2026. Tendencia y pronostico del cambio Euro Dolar.




preciohoy.com




El peso cubano ya esta en 112 pesos x 1 dolar . Todavia algo lejos del maximo de 150 pesos x 1 dolar de 1993
El mundo se va a la merde ...bueno , Rusia no . El rublo aguanta como un jabali en 71 y algo
El bitcoin lleva 7 meses cayendo ( que es gerundio ) 4 meses ya por debajo de la EMA 50 . A que sabe un satoshi ? El clapham no lo sabe pero con ese nombre no debe ser kosher seguramente . La gente se huele el Armagedon y esta vendiendolo todo
El cash es el camino y la vida . En Cuba se venden las casas con " servicio post venta " por dos anos . Compras la casa y una muchacha de la raza que escojas ( universitaria y limpita ) te lava , te plancha , te hace la comida ..., te limpia todo durante dos anos
Y si pagas con billetes de 100 $ te hace el S-300 , que parece que es mas efectivo que la bicicleta .


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

En cuanto a la histeria de Gerashchenko después de que algunas personas empezaran a abandonar Azovstal. Algunos a través del corredor humanitario y otros al cautiverio.

Sus patéticos intentos de intimidar a las personas que permanecen en los sótanos tienen como objetivo retrasar su estancia lo máximo posible para seguir hilando una "serie humanitaria sobre la evacuación a Turquía, que no se producirá".
De ahí las historias sobre "los rusos matarán a todo el mundo" para intimidar a los civiles y a los soldados de las AFU restantes que piensan en escapar y rendirse. No es difícil ver el Internet en Azovstal y lo que ocurre con los que ya se han rendido, al menos en las imágenes de la colonia de Makiivka.

De hecho, como es fácil ver en los vídeos publicados, los civiles no corren ningún peligro, y los soldados ucranianos no se enfrentan a la muerte, sino al cautiverio con la posibilidad de ser intercambiados algún día. Se les trata con normalidad, se les alimenta, se les trata, no se les atraviesan las rodillas ni se les corta el cuello.

Los criminales militares serán capturados y juzgados en la República Popular de Donetsk. Por supuesto, no se matará a nadie sin juicio, cuando los juicios abiertos con sentencias para los criminales de guerra ucranianos son mucho más rentables en términos de demostrar la inevitabilidad de la retribución por los crímenes cometidos.

De ahí los intentos de retrasar la retribución.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46098


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Arriba España!



Arriba, arriba, hasta la Nube de Oort.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y me lo dice un tio con un avaatar NS Nacional Socialista, ¡pero si los de Zopensky son tus camaradas! ¿Que coño haces del lado de las hoces y martillos? corre con tus camaradas de la araña negra.



Como hay que hacerte entender que lo encomiable del pueblo ruso es precisamente su voluntad, su capacidad de resistencia, su conciencia de pueblo historico que no se averguenza de su pasado, con sus aciertos...pero tambien con sus errores, para no tener que repetirlos???

El partido comunista ruso no se come una mierda...la bandera sovietica es un simbolo de union, mambru...

Y Vlad, el Zar, ya ha dicho que cree en un mundo multipolar, con un mercado libre donde cada pais tenga derecho a ser y existir como quiera, sin intromisiones, donde haya una divisa NO MANIPULABLE...donde pueda colocar sus productos sin manipulaciones del gallo del corral...

TU IDEAL MARXISTA JAMAS SE DARA...pero tu puedes seguir por tu linde.

La diferencia entre tu y yo es que tu escribes desde el odio de clases...un odio rancio que por psicologia inversa atribuyes a los que no pensamos como tu.

Yo no te odio...me dais verdadera lastima los que aun pensais en categorias de españoles...y no en ciudadanos comunes y corrientes...de mayor o menor calidad moral.

Esta noche te receto, fosil rojo, Fearless...de Jet Lee...

A ver si un dia consigues echar al demonio que llevas dentro.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

*Francia "* aumentará *"* el volumen de *envíos* tanto de *equipo militar como de ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania, dijo el sábado la Catedral del Elíseo tras las conversaciones entre Macron y Zelensky.*

El presidente ucraniano agradeció a Macron las "entregas de gran material militar que contribuyen a la resistencia ucraniana", el jefe del Estado francés "indicó que este apoyo seguirá aumentando, así como la ayuda humanitaria que brinda Francia". 

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/26328


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



¿Bajo interrogatorio? Sólo veo a un mercenario cabizbajo y atendido médicamente a juzgar por sus vendajes. A diferencia de los prisioneros rusos a los que filmaban mientras les disparaban maniatados entre risas ucra-mercenarias, o los devolvían castrados durante el intercambio de prisioneros.

A _comunidad internacional_ se la suda el buenismo ruso con los prisioneros, no variará sus mentiras traten bien a los prisioneros o les filmasen a lo ucro tragándose su propia polla.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como hay que hacerte entender que lo encomiable del pueblo ruso es precisamente su voluntad, su capacidad de resistencia, su conciencia de pueblo historico que no se averguenza de su pasado, con sus aciertos...pero tambien con sus errores, para no tener que repetirlos???
> 
> El partido comunista ruso no se come una mierda...la bandera sovietica es un simbolo de union, mambru...
> 
> ...



El odio de clases se demuestra cada dia cuando el patrón te dice que o tragas o a la puta calle. A lo mejor en la empresa de tu papa eso no pasa...contigo. Mi ideal marxista se dará porque vuestro pútrido sistema de crecimiento infinito es insostenible. Vais a ser comunistas por cohones.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Arriba, arriba, hasta la Nube de Oort.



¿Hay algo que os de más asco a los comunistas que España?. 

Sois malos comunistas. 

Los comunistas rusos aman Rusia, los chinos aman China, los cubanos Cuba, los norcoreanos Corea, los vietnamitas Vietnam. 

Todos esos tipos de comunistas despreciarían a los rojos españoles que ni siquiera son capaces de ser leales a su país.


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Las predicciones para el EURO son apocalipticas .



Ya, como las que hiciste en el hilo del Brexit. 

Primero diciendo que el referéndum iba a ser a favor de la permanencia, y que luego con el brexit GB se iba a hundir en la miseria.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Abr 2022)

* 
Estados Unidos ha cifrado en 1.950 los misiles lanzados por las tropas rusas en Ucrania. *


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Hay algo que os de más asco a los comunistas que España?.
> 
> Sois malos comunistas.
> 
> ...



Los comunistas rusos aman a Rusia, odian a su Franco local llamado Nicolas el Sanguinario, los comunistas chinos aman a China, odian a su Franco local llamado Chian Kay Chek, los comunistas cubanos aman a Cuba, odian a su Franco local llamado Batista, los comunistas coreanos aman a Corea, odian a su Franco local llamdo Shigman Ree, los comunistas vietnamitas aman a Vietnam, odian a su Franco local llamado Diem, Los fascistas españoles amais a Franco.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> Estados Unidos ha cifrado en 1.950 los misiles lanzados por las tropas rusas en Ucrania. *



y ninguno a Zelensky


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los comunistas rusos aman a Rusia, odian a su Franco local llamado Nicolas el Sanguinario, los comunistas chinos aman a China, odian a su Franco local llamado Chian Kay Chek, los comunistas cubanos aman a Cuba, odian a su Franco local llamado Batista, los comunistas coreanos aman a Corea, odian a su Franco local llamdo Shigman Ree, los comunistas vietnamitas aman a Vietnam, odian a su Franco local llamado Diem, Los fascistas españoles amais a Franco.



Pero que bobadas dices, si Fidel Castro declaró el luto nacional en Cuba cuando murió Franco. 

Yo creo que lo único que sabes de Franco es que os ganó la Guerra Civil y os dejó a medias el trabajo matar a todas las peligrosísimas monjas y curas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y ninguno a Zelensky



Yo es que no entiendo nada de esta guerra.
Ni a Zelensky, ni a nadie de su gobierno.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Abr 2022)

Macron se ha esperado a salir reelegido antes de decir lo de aumentar los envios a Ucrania. Si tiene tan claro que la mayoría de sus votantes no iban a estar de acuerdo....¿Por qué lo hacen? Esta es una muestra de lo poco que sirve votar a unos u a otros. Al final tienen un comportamiento en pre campaña y otro tras esta. Y claro si todos los medios atizaban a Le Pen, que además patinaba en cosas como querer salirse de Europa (coste por salirse, debilitar a Francia....porque por mucho que la UE de bastante pena, es mejor que estar por su cuenta) pues difícilme iba a salir elegida (De hecho la campaña era tremenda contra Le Pen, porque de ganar ya estaban todos acojonados con las "ultra" derechas como las llaman y con más paises saliendose de la UE)

Esos políticos se están dando cuenta que enviar más millones, más armas, para defender a Zelensky (el cual también es un dictador y que insulta a todos los presidentes Europeos cada vez que tiene ocasión o que te lleva a un nazi al parlamento) es algo de lo que se está cansando la gente. Que era un tema de "moda" al principio, pero a la mayoría ya le comienza a aburrir y lo que le interesa es que la gasolina y los alimentos bajen. Y ver como sube la luz y la gasolina por enemistarte con Rusia o que compras gas a EEUU mucho más caro y que eso hace que Europa entre en recesión y suba todo, es lo que realmente importa a la gente.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero que bobadas dices, si Fidel Castro declaró el luto nacional en Cuba cuando murió Franco.
> 
> Yo creo que lo único que sabes de Franco es que os ganó la Guerra Civil y os dejó a medias el trabajo matar a todas las peligrosísimas monjas y curas.



Yo viví 30 años en esa dictadura ¿y tu?


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tu te has leido???
> Se puede y se debe ser pro ruso...ultimo obstaculo para el triunfo del globalsionismo en la sombra...tenia que ser el pueblo ruso precisamente uno de los pueblos que vencio al Islam y libro del yugo a una buena parte de los pueblos de Europa...COMO NOSOTROS LOS ESPAÑOLES.
> 
> A ESTA CATERBA DE MENINGITICOS NO LES SACAS EL ROJOAZULISMO DEL HIPOTALAMO NI A PALOS.



Eesos que van de equidistantes meningíticos mientras alardean de patriotismo español, se dan la vuelta y de patriotismo español tiene lo mismo que Antonio Sánchez, el encontradizo con el esquivo y apresurado Biden, y el davidoso a cuenta de asfixiar a los remeros.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es decir, que según su criterio Ucrania no es una nación soberana y que no merece existir, que es parte indusoluble del imperio nación rusa y como tal hay que someterla por las armas, a pesar de que la población no quiere formar parte de ella y de que lleva ejerciendo su soberanía como país independiente por más de 30 años.



Táctica típica de demagogo confusionario que ignora todo lo que he expuesto en los links del post al que respondes y pone en mi boca cosas que no he dicho.

Ya que hablas de soberanía negada. Entre todo aquello a lo que no respondes, porque la perspectiva geopolítica y de *amenaza a la seguridad nacional* no la quieres ni ver, está el punto 5. La grave violación de la soberanía de Ucrania se produce con la orquestación y ejecución del golpe de estado de 2014 por parte de EEUU, apoyado por la UE. Posteriormente: los EEUU pasan de Minsk y colaboran con los gobiernos nacionalistas hijos del golpe de estado en integrar a Ucrania en la OTAN. Es decir, hacen exactamente lo que sabían que no había que hacer para provocar la respuesta militar rusa

Hasta entonces Rusia jamás había negado ni vulnerado gravemente la soberanía de Ucrania

* Guerra en Ucrania XVI | Página 4518 | Burbuja.info *


Teuro dijo:


> Hay un hecho relevante frente a las bases americanas por el resto del mundo y la no existencia de rusas, y es que las bases americanas se han establecido bajo el consentimiento de la nación donde se ubican, bien por interés económico, político, militar o bien por chantajes y presiones más o menos disimuladas, pero no hay bases americanas en naciones donde no quieren que las haya y donde las ha habido como en Afganistán a medio plazo son un absoluto fracaso.



De lo importante no hablas, es decir, de la razón de ser de esos cientos de bases militares.

De la razón de ser del escudo antimisiles en Europa

Espero tu cínica respuesta. Una respuesta que me hablará de la libertad de las naciones soberanas, de su derecho a aumentar su seguridad y blablablá... volverás a ignorar el hecho indiscutible de que esa ganancia de seguridad merma la seguridad de otros estados (gravemente en el caso de Rusia respecto a Ucrania o Georgia) y volverás a hacer como no has leído esto.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo viví 30 años en esa dictadura ¿y tu?



Asi me gusta irias moviendo la colita cuando te acariciaban el lomito, no ?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Abr 2022)

*La OTAN, Ucrania y los miedos de Putin*


El silencio de los medios de comunicación y las falsedades de los supuestos expertos en el tema han contribuido a crear una idea errónea sobre la implicación de la OTAN en Ucrania. Según este mito, la conexión OTAN-Ucrania, anterior a la actual horrible invasión rusa, se limitaba a la solicitud de Ucrania de unirse a la OTAN y la negativa de esta organización a dicha solicitud. En realidad, durante los últimos 14 años, la OTAN ha ido mucho más allá de considerar una eventual admisión, pues ha participado en grandes maniobras militares conjuntas en Ucrania. Esta implicación, acompañada por las iniciativas estadounidenses para configurar la política ucraniana, no afecta en lo más mínimo la responsabilidad moral de Putin por la carnicería que está infligiendo. Pero el conocimiento de la realidad debería servir para evaluar la respuesta adecuada.

En 2008, William Burns, a la sazón embajador estadounidense en Rusia y actualmente director de la CIA, cablegrafió desde Moscú: “Para la élite rusa (no solo para Putin), la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN es la más roja de todas las líneas rojas… Todavía no he encontrado a nadie que no piense que la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN es un desafío directo a los intereses rusos”. Tal y como sugiere el mensaje de Burns, Ucrania posee un significado geopolítico especial para Rusia. Es el segundo país europeo de mayor superficie (después de la propia Rusia), domina la frontera septentrional del Mar Negro y tiene una frontera terrestre de casi 2.000 kilómetros con Rusia. No obstante, en la cumbre de Bucarest de la OTAN celebrada a finales de 2008, cuando la expansión de esta alianza militar hacia las fronteras rusas estaba prácticamente terminada, la OTAN, liderada por EE.UU., declaró el acuerdo sobre su consumación: “Hoy hemos acordado que estos dos países [Ucrania y Georgia] se convertirán en miembros de la OTAN”. En 2011, un informe de la Organización Atlántica señalaba que “la Alianza asiste a Ucrania… en la elaboración de una política de defensa y otros documentos, en la formación de personal,… la modernización de las fuerzas armadas y el aumento de su interoperabilidad y su capacidad para participar en misiones internacionales” –una cooperación internacional que ya había incluido ejercicios navales conjuntos con Estados Unidos en el Mar Negro.

El 22 de febrero de 2014, las grandes protestas, cada vez más militantes, que duraron meses y se centraron en la Plaza de la Independencia de Kiev, provocaron la destitución y el exilio a Rusia de un presidente que había dependido del fuerte apoyo electoral de las regiones autónomas rusófonas del este y había tratado de equilibrar la cooperación con la OTAN con unas relaciones positivas con Rusia, al tiempo que se oponía a la integración en la Unión Europea. Un gobierno fuertemente pro-occidental asumió el poder, con una composición que colmaba las expectativas de Estados Unidos, como expresó el embajador de EE.UU. en una conversación telefónica interceptada por Rusia. Rusia ocupó Crimea y envió apoyo militar a las fuerzas secesionistas del este.

Ante estos acontecimientos se llegó a los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados por representantes de Rusia, Ucrania y las regiones separatistas en 2014 y 2015, cuyo objetivo era garantizar una autonomía de las regiones orientales compatible con la soberanía ucraniana, además de la neutralidad de Ucrania, con garantías internacionales, incluyendo la salida de su territorio de todas las fuerzas armadas extranjeras… y de todo el equipamiento militar extranjero, así como la vigilancia permanente de la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania. Pero la respuesta de la OTAN fue muy distinta: se produjo un amplio aumento de la actividad militar conjunta en Ucrania, incluyendo la operación Fearless Guardian (Guardián Audaz) en 2015, en la que la Brigada Aerotransportada 173 entrenó a tres brigadas ucranianas en el transcurso de seis meses. La Cumbre de la OTAN en Bruselas de junio de 2021 declaró: “Reiteramos la decisión adoptada en la Cumbre de Bucarest de 2008 por la cual Ucrania se convertirá en miembro de la Alianza… 

Damos la bienvenida a la cooperación entre la OTAN y Ucrania respecto a la seguridad en la región del Mar Negro. El estatus de “socio de oportunidades mejoradas” concedido el pasado año proporciona un nuevo impulso a nuestra ya ambiciosa cooperación… con la opción de realizar más ejercicios conjuntos… Las iniciativas de cooperación militar y desarrollo de capacidades entre los aliados y Ucrania, incluida la brigada lituana-polaca-ucraniana, refuerzan aún más esta iniciativa. Valoramos mucho las importantes contribuciones de Ucrania a las operaciones aliadas, a la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN y a los ejercicios de la OTAN». En marzo de 2021, Putin había iniciado el desplazamiento de fuerzas militares hacia Ucrania. El 24 de febrero de 2022, anunció su invasión, denunciando «la expansión hacia el este de la OTAN, que está acercando cada vez más su infraestructura militar a la frontera rusa».

Esta historia aporta pruebas para la hipótesis sobre una motivación crucial de la agresión de Putin: el deseo de responder a la ampliación de la participación militar activa de la OTAN, que atravesaba la «línea roja» de la que hablaba Burns. Esto no justifica ni remotamente su agresión y la carnicería que ha causado, del mismo modo que dejar la cartera en el asiento de un coche sin cerrar no afecta a la responsabilidad moral del carterista por su robo. Pero la explicación de las causas de la agresión de Putin debería servirnos para evaluar mejor la respuesta adecuada.
Por un lado, si esta era la motivación, las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia para lograr la neutralidad ucraniana podrían haber evitado la carnicería. El 16 de marzo, el principal negociador ucraniano y el principal negociador ruso declararon por separado la viabilidad de un acuerdo de este tipo, viabilidad que fue confirmada por Zelensky el 21 de marzo. El progreso se vio obstaculizado por el hecho de que Biden llamara a Putin «criminal de guerra» el 16 de marzo, por su declaración al día siguiente de que Putin era «un matón» y por la intervención del embajador de Estados Unidos ante la ONU, el 20 de marzo, afirmando que «los rusos han declinado cualquier posibilidad de solución negociada y diplomática». Supongamos que, por el contrario, sea el arraigado etnonacionalismo de la Gran Rusia lo que impulsa a Putin a unir agresivamente a rusos y ucranianos en una nación soberana, o que le mueva un impulso irreprimible por restaurar la grandeza del Imperio Ruso. Estas hipótesis, que dificultan la explicación de por qué Rusia decidió ese momento para la invasión, explicarían la obstaculización de dichas negociaciones por la parte rusa ya que estarían condenadas al fracaso, pues lo que necesitaba era mostrar la fuerza, a pesar de que ello suponía la continuación de la carnicería.

La determinación de cuál de estas hipótesis es la acertada tiene una importancia global trascendental a la hora de juzgar los argumentos actuales a favor de una política exterior estadounidense más conflictiva y militarizada. Eminentes defensores de esta como Robert Gates, Secretario de Defensa con Bush hijo y Obama, y director de la CIA con Bush padre, han afirmado que la invasión de Rusia expresa el impulso irreprimible, paralelo a la aspiración que incita a China, de «recuperar la gloria pasada» y «restaurar el imperio ruso» y han pedido que se ponga fin a «los 30 años de vacaciones de los estadounidenses en la historia», «un cambio drástico» que incluya «un ejército más grande y avanzado en todas las facetas» y una rivalidad más asertiva con Rusia y China que amplíe en gran medida el uso de «los instrumentos de poder … que desempeñaron un papel importante en la victoria de la Guerra Fría». Robert Kagan aboga por el mismo incremento militar para hacer frente al deseo ruso de «reclamar su influencia tradicional» a partir de un «hábito secular de imperialismo», un impulso paralelo a los anhelos chinos de recuperar su dominio tradicional de Asia Oriental. Stephen Kotkin basa su llamamiento a las armas en la necesidad de resistir la «geopolítica perpetua» de Rusia, basada en la visión de ésta como «una potencia providencial», y en imperativos similares en China.

La toma de conciencia del papel de la expansión de la OTAN en Ucrania debería acentuar el temor al sufrimiento que el resurgimiento de la Guerra Fría podría causar en todo el mundo. La historia general de las carnicerías que Estados Unidos ha provocado con el fin de mantener su supremacía geopolítica es la base fundamental para organizar la resistencia ante estos llamamientos a las armas. Pero ocultar la historia de la intervención liderada por Estados Unidos en Ucrania contribuye a explotar la justificada y generalizada repulsión por la brutalidad de Putin para debilitar la resistencia. Este mito también debe ser derribado.

Fuente.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Abr 2022)

*¿Dónde acabarán las armas que Estados Unidos envía a Ucrania?*

Sin tropas de la OTAN dentro de Ucrania, algunos se preguntan si el Pentágono corre el riesgo de perder la pista a todas esas armas. "La respuesta es que sí", dice Jordan Cohen, experto en defensa, política exterior y venta de armas del Cato Institute. "La mayoría de lo que está enviando Estados Unidos son *rifles, munición, misiles antitanque, antiaéreos*... La ventaja es que son muy fáciles de aprender a usar y *han sido muy eficaces para detener a la infantería rusa*. El riesgo es que *son armas muy fáciles de perder*. En 2020 el departamento de Defensa hizo un estudio sobre la capacidad de Ucrania de monitorear armas y el resultado indicaba que Ucrania estaba perdiendo muchas... y eso fue antes de esta guerra, en la que hemos visto al presidente Zelenski dar armas a todos los que puedan y quieran usarlas. No hay capacidad para rastrear a dónde van". 

*"Pueden acabar en manos de grupos anti Occidente"*
Cohen cree que el mayor riesgo llegará *cuando la guerra acabe o se estanque en un punto muerto*. "No vamos a saber quién tiene estas armas y pueden acabar en manos de grupos anti Occidente, un grupo terrorista tradicional, o en manos de individuos que simplemente quieran hacer daño a personas que no les gustan.

*Es un riesgo que la Casa Blanca está dispuesta a correr. *

El caso más claro es Afganistán. Allí llegaron armas estadounidenses durante décadas. Primero, Estados Unidos *se las entregó a los muyahidines que luchaban contra el ejército soviético*. Cuando terminó aquella guerra, el Pentágono no logró recuperar todos sus misiles Stinger, del mismo tipo que los que ahora están enviando a Ucrania.

Después, Estados Unidos armó al ejército afgano para luchar contra los talibanes. Cuando *las tropas estadounidenses se retiraron de Afganistán* después de veinte años de guerra, y el gobierno afgano cayó, muchas de las armas acabaron en el mercado negro o en manos de los talibanes.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Asi me gusta irias moviendo la colita cuando te acariciaban el lomito, no ?



No soy un mono como tu.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

A eso se le llama propaganda y los ucranianos se lo creen y, zas, les cae la de "Deus ex-machina" y mueren la tira de jóvenes ucranianos, si eso es lo que pretendes pues vale, eres un asesino nato, no se que más puedo llamarte.

La realidad puede ser difícil de aceptar, negarla y empujar a gente a morir para que concuerde con tus ideas es lo peor que se puede hacer.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Llegadas al aeródromo de Shkolny, cerca de Odessa. Se ha informado de daños en la terminal y en la pista de aterrizaje.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46099


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

Macron ha hablado con Zelensky y le ha dicho que va a incrementar la ayuda militar a Ucrania


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Esta mujer es hermosa en cualquier sitio y momento...qué maravilla.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo viví 30 años en esa dictadura ¿y tu?




yo no, pero mi padres sí, y siendo de clase baja siempre hablaron bien de Franco


----------



## El_Suave (30 Abr 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> Estados Unidos ha cifrado en 1.950 los misiles lanzados por las tropas rusas en Ucrania. *


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Dícese de la persona que es falta de inteligencia.
> 
> Ejemplo: un judío apoyando a los neo-nazis.



Y tu puta madre.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No soy un mono como tu.



Bueno irias mordiendote la lengua con una sonrisa, jajajajaja


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Esta mujer es hermosa en cualquier sitio y momento...qué maravilla.



omgh.... terminamos con armas nucleares. Cuando los gringos recurren a su poder de Holywood es que van a por todas.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


>



son caros, ehhh y toda la inversión para no impedir la entrada de más armas a los ukros


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> un país laico y pacífico como era Siria, donde los cristianos no estaban perseguidos.



Qué hijo de la gran puta. El clan Al Assad se la pasó de carnicería en carnicería y a eso se lo llama pacifismo... solo en Morolandia.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo viví 30 años en esa dictadura ¿y tu?



Joder pues que afortunado has sido de haber vivido esos 30 años de industrialización del país, con empresas estatales de energía, transporte, comunicaciones, fomento de la natalidad autóctona con ayudas a la familia, empleos bien remunerado de por vida, viviendas a tutiplén de protección oficial etc. etc

A otros no ha tocado padecer esos 30 años y más la dictadura de los peores mediocres y traidores al pueblo español, con la desindustrialización y privatización de los sectores estratégicos del país, precarización del empleo, burbuja inmobiliaria, importación de lo peor de cada país, viogén, lgtbijkl etc etc


----------



## Artedi (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Esta tasa es oficial. Como los cambistas pueden vender (y venden) los euros a 97 rublos dada la demanda, llegan a pagarlos a 90 (los que mas) y 83 los que menos. Ya pondre foto.



Pongo la foto prometida. Euros comprados a 91 rublos cada uno, menos un poco de comisión (20 rublos).


----------



## Yomateix (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo no, pero mi padres sí, y siendo de clase baja siempre hablaron bien de Franco



Y que al menos no había la inseguridad que hay hoy en día, de ir por determinados barrios y que roben la cartera o te peguen un navajazo....o como en Madrid que se está poniendo de moda desde hace tiempo el pegar machetazos....y ya hay unos cuantos brazos amputados. Gente mayor que sale a la calle con el perro e intentan robarselo....o que se llevan una hostia porque si o que les hacen un mataleón o etc etc La violencia que hay ahora en la mitad de ciudades importantes de España, hubiese sido antes inconcebible.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué hijo de la gran puta. El clan Al Assad se la pasó de carnicería en carnicería y a eso se lo llama pacifismo... solo en Morolandia.



Hijos de la gran puta los que defendéis a los mercenarios otánicos del Isis que llevaron el infierno a un país pacífico y laico como Siria, y ahora ya están pululando por Ucrania.

Al ignore de los excrementos.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Eso si Rusia no decide cortar por lo sano y saca su verdadero poderío militar que mantiene en reserva.



Poderío bélico (que no es solo militar) no es hacer las cosas a lo más gordo, grande y rápido que se pueda.
Es hacerlas cuando, donde, como y durante cuanto tiempo te interese a ti, y no al enemigo.
Manejo de tiempos, economía de medios, iniciativa estratégica y operacional,.... Si tienes eso, tienes el poderío bélico.

¿Nadie está especulando con que si Rusia consigue mantener la intervención a este ritmo y velocidad, con los medios que está poniendo y resultados que está logrando, durante 6 meses más, estaremos ya metidos de pleno en campaña electoral USA, y a inicios de otoño en UE?
Viendo las exponenciales cantidades económicas que USA et Alt. están dedicando a ser quemadas sin resultado, estanflación desatada, reservas energéticas a mínimos.....
Si Rusia consigue mantener en modo "baja intensidad" (y con progresión lenta pero constante y adecuada) el conflicto durante 6 meses más, serán las economías occidentales en pleno las que entrarán en modo "economía de guerra".

Factores a considerar:
Año 2023, entre Ucrania, Moldavia y territorios cercanos, desplazamiento de unos 5.000.000 a 10.000.000 de personas hacia el "occidente rico de la UE". Muchos centenares de miles de esos desplazados ("refugiados"), con experiencia e instrucción militar, y presuntamente con armas o con facilidad de conseguirlas.
Año 2023, tras la caída de producción agropecuaria y bloqueos comerciales impuestos por occidente, crisis y hambrunas en Magreb-Sahel. Posibles desplazamientos de entre 5.000.000 a 10.000.000 de personas de esas procedencias hacia el "occidente rico de la UE". Al menos decenas de miles de ellos con experiencia e instrucción militar.
De 10 a 20 millones de "nuevos-venidos", muy conscientes que sus desgracias fueron causadas por decisiones irracionales del "occidente rico de la UE", compitiendo entre sí y contra los autóctonos por derechos, ayudas y recursos.
Muchos barrios, suburbios y distritos de nuestras ciudades del "occidente rico de la UE" se van a volver "lugares maravillosos".


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No soy un mono como tu.



En parte algo de razón tiene. En España, los podemitas son comunistas de Chanel, marxistas capitalistoides. Aparte de tremendamente incultos y sin principios éticos de ningún tipo. Eso sí, el español de verdad no es ese tipo casposo, ni tampoco el hombre blandengue que tanto detestaba el Fary...y que vemos reflejado en los Pablitos casados, o en algún expresidente de Ciudadanos amigo de la farlopa. Y el peor espécimen de todos, es Antonio...un ser abyecto, mentiroso, ruano en cuanto a conocimientos de historia etc....experto en la mentira y capaz de abrir la vetusta ostra de Úrsula con tal de que le den dinerito o un puesto con secretaria que le traiga café. Tipos como éstos les daban ostias como panes los Jesús Gil, o el dueño de Rumasa. Que tiempos tan buenos hemos vivido en este país...y lo malos que son ahora en comparación. Personalmente, tuve algún momento fe en ver a un español en el Rey Felipe...pero después de la pandemia me quedó claro que está embrujado por su vulgar mujer. Ahora mismo, estamos solos, muy solos.


----------



## Waterman (30 Abr 2022)

La tele Rusia hablando tranquilamente de nukes contra las capitales europeas en 200 segundos... video inside









Russian propaganda show simulates nuclear missile strike in London


Hosts on Channel One's 60 Minutes programme announced the cities of London, Paris and Berlin could be hit within 200 seconds of nuclear missiles being launched.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Menudo looser. No quiero ni imaginar los homenajes póstumos que le dedicará la chorteen en cuesti
> Pongo la foto prometida. Euros comprados a 91 rublos cada uno, menos un poco de comisión.



Ya, sin la firma al final…mejora el truco…la próxima a la nevera…

Esto es foro burbuja no foro coches…el troleo hay que trabajárselo mejor…

Por lo menos invéntate la firma…


----------



## Artedi (30 Abr 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya, sin la firma al final…mejora el truco…la próxima a la nevera…
> 
> Esto es foro burbuja no foro coches…el troleo hay que trabajárselo mejor…



Hercules, soy un forero serio. Este documento es asi. No lo firmo el Dimitri porque no le salio del cimbrel, y a mi me importo un comino porque yo no tenia previsto postear el documento: se me pidió a posteriori.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Menudo looser. No quiero ni imaginar los homenajes póstumos que le dedicará la chorteen en cuesti
> Pongo la foto prometida. Euros comprados a 91 rublos cada uno, menos un poco de comisión (20 rublos).



Hoy @*Seronoser *debe estar en la dacha pasando la fregona. No le he visto. Es quien te lo pidió.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (30 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> La tele Rusia hablando tranquilamente de nukes contra las capitales europeas en 200 segundos... video inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de hacer eso volatilizarian estos sitios y podríamos "disfrutar" foreando sobre el fin del mundo una horita antes del ataque total.

Aquí es donde se supone que tienen desplegadas bombas nucelares en Europa. 

Kleine Brogel in Belgium, Büchel Air Base in Germany, Aviano and Ghedi Air Bases in Italy, Volkel Air Base in the Netherlands, and Incirlik in Turkey.

Hace tiempo se filtro información sobre qué tenían en algunas bases. 


Comentar que esa imagen es propaganda 100% para acojonar al personal. Nunca atacarán a ciudades en primer lugar. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)

. Francia desconecta el 50 % de sus reactores nucleares en medio de la crisis energética

La mitad de los reactores nucleares de Francia han sido desconectados este viernes para su mantenimiento, en medio de una de las peores crisis energéticas que se recuerda en Europa, informó Bloomberg.

Francia, que es uno de los principales exportadores de electricidad del continente, *ha desconectado 28* *de sus 56* *reactores nucleares* debido a defectos o mantenimiento de rutina, obligando al proveedor de energía Electricité de France (EDF) a comprar energía de la red europea, en un momento de creciente demanda exacerbada por la escasez de gas natural.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *¿Dónde acabarán las armas que Estados Unidos envía a Ucrania?*
> 
> Sin tropas de la OTAN dentro de Ucrania, algunos se preguntan si el Pentágono corre el riesgo de perder la pista a todas esas armas. "La respuesta es que sí", dice Jordan Cohen, experto en defensa, política exterior y venta de armas del Cato Institute. "La mayoría de lo que está enviando Estados Unidos son *rifles, munición, misiles antitanque, antiaéreos*... La ventaja es que son muy fáciles de aprender a usar y *han sido muy eficaces para detener a la infantería rusa*. El riesgo es que *son armas muy fáciles de perder*. En 2020 el departamento de Defensa hizo un estudio sobre la capacidad de Ucrania de monitorear armas y el resultado indicaba que Ucrania estaba perdiendo muchas... y eso fue antes de esta guerra, en la que hemos visto al presidente Zelenski dar armas a todos los que puedan y quieran usarlas. No hay capacidad para rastrear a dónde van".
> 
> ...



Hay que joderse ya han metido en Ucrania a los mismos de Isis que usaron como mercenarios en Siria, y dicen que asumen el riesgo de que esas armas pueden acabar en _grupos anti Occidente_. Pero si el principal grupo anti Occidental son ellos ¡¡¡

Por lo demás, todo ese ingente envío armamentísitico que no acabe en manos rusas, mayoritariamente va directo a la reventa al mejor postor del mercado negro.


----------



## Oso Polar (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



Dinero que se va a ir al agujero negro que se llama Ucrania, de que vale miles de millones si ya no quedan tropas que utilicen esas armas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Hercules, soy un forero serio. Este documento es asi. No lo firmo el Dimitri porque no le salio del cimbrel, y a mi me importo un comino porque yo no tenia previsto postear el documento: se me pidió a posteriori.



A la nevera…el problema de las firmas es básico para identificar troles como usted…


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> son caros, ehhh y toda la inversión para no impedir la entrada de más armas a los ukros



El coste es relativo, les sobra energia y materias primas para fabricarlos por miles si los necesitan. Tambien tienen su industria militar intacta. De vez en cuando se cargar un cargamento completo de armas occidentales osea que daño hacen. De todas formas estan bombardeando más la industria militar ucraniana que no era poca, la heredaron de la URSS.

Estan en modo operación policial. Cuando se pongan en modo guerra seria, veremos que pasa. De momento siguen vendiendo gas a europa ( salvo los que se niegan a pagar en sus terminos ) , ni han volado los puentes del Dnieper, y los tanques son los de la URSS con algunos retoques. No estan invirtiendo mucho en esto, eso si estan limpiando almacenes heredados tambien de la URSS y fundiendo a los ucranianos con artillería.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Los carros de combate no estan obsoletos, lo que pasa es que su doctrina de uso ha cambiado por tercera vez, ya no veremos batallas de carros como en la 2GM, en la guerra de Siria solo se han utilizado como artilleria autopropulsada, puntualmente acompañaran a la infanteria que avanza, eso los rusos lo han entendido, el T-14 Armata tiene el habitaculo para la tripulacion independiente del motor y muy blindado.


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Se les escapan. Se ve venir de lejos. Meter gente ahí es un riesgo innecesario. Putin y sus "relaciones publicas".


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

La foto responde claramente a la pregunta de por qué no se reconstruirá el Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46100


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A eso se le llama propaganda y los ucranianos se lo creen y, zas, les cae la de "Deus ex-machina" y mueren la tira de jóvenes ucranianos, si eso es lo que pretendes pues vale, eres un asesino nato, no se que más puedo llamarte.
> 
> La realidad puede ser difícil de aceptar, negarla y empujar a gente a morir para que concuerde con tus ideas es lo peor que se puede hacer.



Los de la Revista Ejércitos son gandaya, se ve de lejos que lo son. No merecen ninguna clase de consideración.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

El principal medio de comunicación ucraniano, UNIAN, va al cementerio de los falsos

Esta escoria está difundiendo un vídeo falso, haciendo pasar un buque estadounidense por un buque de guerra ruso que supuestamente está detonando una mina.
Salvo que la verdad es que el vídeo muestra un simulacro militar de EE.UU. que no logró destruir el buque desguazado "Fach" durante 12 horas.

Este material está enterrado en el cementerio de las falsificaciones. Descansa en paz y que te maldiga tu creador.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46101


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Mensaje de los residentes locales de Odessa:

"Tres misiles volaron sobre el aeródromo. Había aviones ucranianos y drones en los hangares. Casi todo quedó destruido, pero dos cazas pudieron salir volando".

t.me/boris_rozhin/46104


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Poderío bélico (que no es solo militar) no es hacer las cosas a lo más gordo, grande y rápido que se pueda.
> Es hacerlas cuando, donde, como y durante cuanto tiempo te interese a ti, y no al enemigo.
> Manejo de tiempos, economía de medios, iniciativa estratégica y operacional,.... Si tienes eso, tienes el poderío bélico.
> 
> ...



Con el servilismo bestial autodestructivo de los títeres que desgobiernan la UE, los que tendremos que desplazarnos como hordas de langostas hambrientas vamos a ser los ciudadanos de ese "occidente rico de la UE" a los _países pobres_ que se hayan mantenido al menos neutrales.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las mujeres de Zakarpattia se amotinan ante la oficina de registro militar porque los hombres alistados en el ejército han sido enviados al Donbass. Los chicos de 18 años que no tenían armas fueron enviados incluso sin chalecos antibalas, y los militares están sentados en casa.
> 
> Madres de Ucrania, tomad el ejemplo de las madres de Transcarpacia. No dejes que los mandos de la retaguardia militar envíen a tus hijos a la guerra que no necesitas. No tienen nada que hacer en Donbas. Allí los matarán. Y el comisario militar estará bebiendo gorilka en la retaguardia.
> 
> ...



En vez de preparar un referendum, que los ucranianos de origen hungaro, monten unas milicias de autodefensa e impidan que Zelensky los envie al matadero, son como los negros que enviaban los usanos a Vietnam.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Escriben que las fuerzas de Estados Unidos y de la OTAN estacionadas en Europa dependen en gran medida de los recursos energéticos rusos

t.me/boris_rozhin/46105


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Pongo la foto prometida. Euros comprados a 91 rublos cada uno, menos un poco de comisión (20 rublos).



¿Esta permitido el cambio fuera de bancos a en el mismo banco u oficina de cab¡mbio otro precio que no sea el oficial?. Solo pregunto, algunos países lo han permitido, otros no.

El mercado negro ya es otra cosa porque puede tener mil mo0tivos, entre otros que no sirven de nada fuera del país.


----------



## Artedi (30 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Esta permitido el cambio fuera de bancos a en el mismo banco u oficina de cab¡mbio otro precio que no sea el oficial?. Solo pregunto, algunos países lo han permitido, otros no.
> 
> El mercado negro ya es otra cosa porque puede tener mil mo0tivos, entre otros que no sirven de nada fuera del país.



Lo mío es un simple testimonio, y es honesto. Todos los cambios que hice fueron a un tipo superior. Supongo que porque imaginan que los vendedores de euros son mayoritariamente ciudadanos rusos. Ninguno de mis cambios fue en el mercado negro.

Por un caso (de otra ciudad) que conozco, hay gente que trata de atesorar euros por temor a la evolución del rublo. Hay que decir que la cotización la han defendido bien, pero en Rusia desconfían bastante del gobierno en este tipo de cosas. En otras no, claro.


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No soy un mono como tu.



No sé a quién respondes porque le tengo en el corral de los homínidos-alimañas. Pero hombre, llamar mono a un homínido-alimaña no está bien. Tendrán en común una muy escasa inteligencia, pero los monos carecen de la maldad intrínsica que destilan esos a raudales.


----------



## Oso Polar (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No me seas animal: Los niños no tienen culpa de la hijoputez de sus padres.



La guerra es eso, mueren niños aquí y allá, cuanto más corta menos sufrimiento y muertes.
Azostal debe ser borrada del mapa así de simple y llano, recordar que los Ingleses no tuvieron piedad con sus bombardeos en Colonia, Hamburgo, y Bremen y los estadounidenses con sus bombardeos en Tokio, Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Y míralos ahora todos bien agarraditos de la manos en ruta directa a un nuevo Holocausto y esto porque Stalin debió arrasar Europa desde Berlín hasta Madrid y no dejar piedra sobre piedra, es el único idioma que se entiende.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> La tele Rusia hablando tranquilamente de nukes contra las capitales europeas en 200 segundos... video inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero luego dicen que no amenazan.....es la cadena pública....


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Las esposas de los nazis de Azov* se reúnen en Kiev y piden a Zelenskyy que se dirija inmediatamente a la ONU

Las mujeres piden que todos los civiles y todo el personal de la guarnición militar ucraniana estacionada en Azovstal sean incluidos en las listas de evacuación.

La ONU y la Cruz Roja ya se han sumado hoy a la evacuación. Los nazis simplemente no dejan salir a los civiles. Así que las esposas tienen que escribir sus apelaciones a ellos.

*Prohibido en la Federación Rusa.

t.me/Soldierline/5054

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Esto es sólo el principio. Pronto los Verdes serán apedreados hasta la muerte. Los burgueses de a pie no quieren la guerra

El fresco Der Spiegel ha decidido reírse un poco de los supermilitantes verdes que proponen restablecer una "PAZ vegetariana" en Ucrania mediante el suministro de armamento pesado.

Parece que las cosas empiezan a aclararse un poco en sus cabezas ahora que hasta Der Spiegel se ha dado cuenta de esta PARADOJA.

t.me/Soldierline/5055


----------



## piru (30 Abr 2022)

Si en el poste lo empapelan con el culo al aire...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Abr 2022)

Anti tanques OTAN capturados tras un combate en Liman, en el saliente de Izyum.


t.me/RVvoenkor/10294?single


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lo mío es un simple testimonio, y es honesto. Todos los cambios que hice fueron a un tipo superior. Supongo que porque imaginan que los vendedores de euros son mayoritariamente ciudadanos rusos. Ninguno de mis cambios fue en el mercado negro.
> 
> Por un caso (de otra ciudad) que conozco, hay gente que trata de atesorar euros por temor a la evolución del rublo. Hay que decir que la cotización la han defendido bien, pero en Rusia desconfían bastante.



Imagino porque presentas factura, pero como va la cosa.

Yo este tipo de cosas he visto sólo, y hace muchos años, en Mexico, cambio oficial, libre y extralibre y me extraña que no se haya explotado el dato en medios oficiales porque como propaganda vale un montón.

Por lo demás facturas podemos presentar las que queramos si ya nos timamos en nuestro propio país cuando ya nos cuentan de otro pues...

¿Que problemas tiene un ruso si quiere llevarse dolares o euros para turismo y donde los puede comprar?


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



En realidad es poquísimo dinero. Afganistán costo 10.000M mensuales. Y estos 33MM no se sabe en qué se van a gastar, si se incluye ya el coste actual del despliegue (el coste de un soldado desplazado es gigante , y el de una hora de vuelo de cualquier avión de los que ya están en la zona desde Febrero lo mismo) en todos los países vecinos, etc. No es cierto que sea el mayor desde Vietnam, en realidad Iraq costo decenas de veces eso y hasta Israel sale por tres o cuatro mil anuales en ayuda directa americana e incluso países como Egipto o Turquía en promedio anu jan recibido más de mil durante muchos años.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Joder pues que afortunado has sido de haber vivido esos 30 años de industrialización del país, con empresas estatales de energía, transporte, comunicaciones, fomento de la natalidad autóctona con ayudas a la familia, empleos bien remunerado de por vida, viviendas a tutiplén de protección oficial etc. etc
> 
> A otros no ha tocado padecer esos 30 años y más la dictadura de los peores mediocres y traidores al pueblo español, con la desindustrialización y privatización de los sectores estratégicos del país, precarización del empleo, burbuja inmobiliaria, importación de lo peor de cada país, viogén, lgtbijkl etc etc



Siii, aquello era un párnaso, los matrimonios, (casarse era obligarorio) tenian normalmente 7 hijos, ¿sabe porque? porque a los 14 años o antes los ponian a trabajar para que "trajesen jornales" para la familia que naturalmente eran requisados para la caja común, así hasta que a la vuelta de la mili el pringao se veia obligado a casarse para escapar de la tirania del padre padrone, a cambio de repetir a su vez el ciclo, los salarios eran de mierda, asi que habia que tener dos o tres trabajos, no habia descanso semanal, puesto que el pluriempleo no lo permitia, las mujeres que trabajaban, las pocas, debian dejar sus trabajos cuando se casaban. Solo se trabajaba para sobrevivir, ningún extra salvo el matarratas de taberna, el regimen habitacional era de hacinamiento, con abuelos y tios en la misma casa. Todo controlado por la Puta Madre Iglesia que te decia hasta como tenias que mear. Un paraiso, créame.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre Polonia en Ucrania occidental y tal.
> Por supuesto que no solo es posible, sino incluso altamente probable una intervención/ocupación de esa parte del territorio por parte de un contingente de "paz y garantía".
> SOLO QUE NO SERÁ EN LOS TÉRMINOS EN QUE ESTABA PLANIFICADO.
> 
> ...



Gran exposición. ¿Puedes poner algo de bibliografía que pueda leer para ver cómo has llegado a esa conclusión o es todo cosecha propia?

Por otra parte, el plan que desarrollas hace parecer que habría algún tipo de acuerdo bajo cuerda Rusia-OTAN, quizá muñido por los alemanes y franceses a espaldas de los polacos, para posteriormente autorizar los americanos a los polacos para entrar con garantías de que los rusos no los van a atacar en suelo ucraniano ni en suelo polaco, aunque esto último me parece una temeridad por parte del gobierno polaco, pero es que el gobierno polaco esta aquejado de un brote psicótico desde el 24 de Febrero.

Lo que no me cuadra son los zambombazos en Kiev durante la visita del Secretario GEneral de la ONU, a quién no se le caía el ONU Chart de la boca, sería una especie de ningunéo a él personalmente y a la ONU como organización.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

El corresponsal militar Pegov informa que el batallón somalí pudo infligir grandes pérdidas al enemigo cerca de Adeyevka, que perdió hasta 80 efectivos.
Esperamos los detalles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46112


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esto es sólo el principio. Pronto los Verdes serán apedreados hasta la muerte. Los burgueses de a pie no quieren la guerra
> 
> El fresco Der Spiegel ha decidido reírse un poco de los supermilitantes verdes que proponen restablecer una "PAZ vegetariana" en Ucrania mediante el suministro de armamento pesado.
> 
> ...



Ostia¿ los perros falderos de la CIA han recibido permiso para publicar eso?.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Los 33.000 millones que promete EE.UU. van a cambiar el juego. Es la cantidad más grande que han dedicado a un conflicto desde la guerra de Vietnam.
> 
> Si Rusia no termina esto pronto, sus FF.AA. van a quedar hechas trizas. Lo cual me preocupa mucho, porque podría llevarles a escalar en una dirección que nadie queremos.



A lo mejor lo termina pronto pero no en el sentido que crees. Es lo que buscan los psicópatas estadounidenses que envían esas armas: imágenes dantescas de aniquilación con armas devastadoras. Algo que acabe grabándose en el inconsciente colectivo de las masas cretinizadas y que establezca por siempre jamás el carácter demoníaco de Putin y de Rusia


----------



## willbeend (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las esposas de los nazis de Azov* se reúnen en Kiev y piden a Zelenskyy que se dirija inmediatamente a la ONU
> 
> Las mujeres piden que todos los civiles y todo el personal de la guarnición militar ucraniana estacionada en Azovstal sean incluidos en las listas de evacuación.
> 
> ...



Tiene mas pinta de performance de femen pero vestiditas, que de esposas...


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema no es Ucrania, esa se da por perdida, si no la tienen ya es por la absoluta incapacidad del ejército ruso de conquistarla. El problema es que no se van a parar ahí, por el devenir de los acontecimientos está claro que también va a atacar Moldavia. ¿Y si les dejamos? Pues irán a por las Repúblicas Bálticas o Finlandia, y si nadie dice nada, pues a presas más grandes. Tan como está planeada la guerra Rusia apuesta por exterminar a centenares de millones de europeos o descendientes de europeos para que hereden el mundo otros.



Hablas como un retrasado mental. 

Es Rusia la que ha sido bendecida con todo tipo de recursos naturales y habitances tan capaces de aprovecharlos como de defenderlos junto a la soberanía de su territorio. Es a Rusia a quien estaban cercando y amenazando. Es a los prorusos del Donbass a quien estaban asesinando los putos ucros desde el golpe de estado del 2014, amén de la _limpieza _de cualquier pro-ruso en Ucrania.

La invasión rusa en Ucrania había sido provocada desde el momento en que era pública y notoria la inminente entrada del ejército ucro-otánico en el Donbass para la gran impieza final. Lo que no se esperaba la OTAN es que Rusia en lugar de entrar en la ratonera que le tenían preparada en el Donbass, fuese a entrar sin complejo en toda Ucrania desde múltiples direcciones, permitiendo así el embolsamiento de grandes concentraciones del ejército y mercenarios ucros.

Y sí, si le siguen tocando mucho los cojones con toda la UE declarándole implicitamente la guerra a Rusia, efectivamente Rusia se defenderá en la misma o mucha mayor proporción hasta el punto de hacer volarnos a todos por los aires. Personalmente haría lo mismo, siendo justos, en su lugar.

Ahora a seguir chupar propaganda otánica y a llorar a Parla con lo malosos que son los rusos.


----------



## Artedi (30 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Imagino porque presentas factura, pero como va la cosa.
> 
> Yo este tipo de cosas he visto sólo, y hace muchos años, en Mexico, cambio oficial, libre y extralibre y me extraña que no se haya explotado el dato en medios oficiales porque como propaganda vale un montón.
> 
> ...



Los compra en los cambistas, a 97 rublos el euro... si hay, que no es siempre. 

Soy pro ruso, pero sobre todo pro verdad.


----------



## willbeend (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La foto responde claramente a la pregunta de por qué no se reconstruirá el Azovstal.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46100
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042966



Los chinos si se ponen serios, les montan un Azovstal en las afueras en 4 dias... 

Lo que si es cierto, es que el amigo oligarca no debio invertir un puto duro en su vida, solo esquilmar los recursos del pais sin ninguna mirada hacia el futuro.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero luego dicen que no amenazan.....es la cadena pública....



Estoy convencido de que si ves la misma conversación en un canal público de UK o de EEUU no lo interpretarías como una amenaza


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero luego dicen que no amenazan.....es la cadena pública....



Os están avisando gilipollas como antes lo hicieron con Ucrania.

Otra cosa es que seáis tan mierdas y de tan escasas entendederas como para creer que a un país como Rusia se le puede acorralar, ningunear y amenazar impunemente. Los de tu escalafón soís tan miserablemente serviles con vuestro amo que si este os lo pide dejaréis morir de hambre a vuestros propios hijos. Al menos los putos vendidos de los escalafones más altos se lo están llevando calentito.


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Os están avisando gilipollas como antes lo hicieron con Ucrania.
> 
> Otra cosa es que seáis tan mierdas y de tan escasas entendederas como para creer que a un país como Rusia se le puede acorralar, ningunear y amenazar impunemente. Los de tu escalafón soís tan miserablemente serviles con vuestro amo que si este os lo pide dejaréis morir de hambre a vuestros propios hijos. Al menos los putos vendidos de los escalafones más altos se lo están llevando calentito.



Calentito calentito tampoco...que abrirle la ostra a la vieja decrépita de la Úrsula tiene su aquel. Es lo único meritorio que ha hecho Antonio en todo este tiempo. Imagino que la experiencia de las saunas homosexuales del negocio paterno habrá ayudado.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El odio de clases se demuestra cada dia cuando el patrón te dice que o tragas o a la puta calle. A lo mejor en la empresa de tu papa eso no pasa...contigo. Mi ideal marxista se dará porque vuestro pútrido sistema de crecimiento infinito es insostenible. Vais a ser comunistas por cohones.



Nuestro???
Haztelo mirar ...viejo.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Los compra en los cambistas, a 97 rublos el euro... si hay, que no es siempre.
> 
> Soy pro ruso, pero sobre todo pro verdad.



Mercado negro, sin factura, de toda la vida. Si ningún banco occidental quiere esa moneda es evidente que tienes que cambiar y, si no puedes justificar tu dinero, en mercado negro.

La diferencia lo hace lo que ya es repetición por mi parte ¿Para salir a hacer turismo, puede comprar la euros o dólares un ruso? ¿Para comprar materias primas, componentes o manufacturas o Aliexpress, necesita un ruso hacer éso?

Claro, que les pasa como aquí, con el dinero negro no puedes hacer cambios ni para turismo ni para comprar fuera del país. Se siente no impuestos, no party.

Como ya sabes de que va el tema, como dicen por aquí, a la nevera. Este post es sólo para despistados que no saben para que es un ignore, no vaya ser que les engañen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2022)

La batalla por Pospanaya se incrementa, llegan más tropas…


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siii, aquello era un párnaso, los matrimonios, (casarse era obligarorio) tenian normalmente 7 hijos, ¿sabe porque? porque a los 14 años o antes los ponian a trabajar para que "trajesen jornales" para la familia que naturalmente eran requisados para la caja común, así hasta que a la vuelta de la mili el pringao se veia obligado a casarse para escapar de la tirania del padre padrone, a cambio de repetir a su vez el ciclo, los salarios eran de mierda, asi que habia que tener dos o tres trabajos, no habia descanso semanal, puesto que el pluriempleo no lo permitia, las mujeres que trabajaban, las pocas, debian dejar sus trabajos cuando se casaban. Solo se trabajaba para sobrevivir, ningún extra salvo el matarratas de taberna, el regimen habitacional era de hacinamiento, con abuelos y tios en la misma casa. Todo controlado por la Puta Madre Iglesia que te decia hasta como tenias que mear. Un paraiso, créame.



Ya que estamos con la cuestión. Ojalá tuvieramos en España una izquierda como la del partido comunista ruso de Zyuganov, furiosamente patriota y españolista; y es que sólo hace falta defender una idea: la igualdad de todos los españoles. En lugar de eso tenemos una colección de mangutas furibundamente antiespañoles, empezando por Pdr Snchz hasta llegar a Iglesias, con la excepción de Llamazares, que ya no pinta absolutamente nada, y dos o tres que sólo conocen en su casa.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los comunistas rusos aman a Rusia, odian a su Franco local llamado Nicolas el Sanguinario, los comunistas chinos aman a China, odian a su Franco local llamado Chian Kay Chek, los comunistas cubanos aman a Cuba, odian a su Franco local llamado Batista, los comunistas coreanos aman a Corea, odian a su Franco local llamdo Shigman Ree, los comunistas vietnamitas aman a Vietnam, odian a su Franco local llamado Diem, Los fascistas españoles amais a Franco.



...y los comunistas odiais a España...y a los españoles.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Eesos que van de equidistantes meningíticos mientras alardean de patriotismo español, se dan la vuelta y de patriotismo español tiene lo mismo que Antonio Sánchez, el encontradizo con el esquivo y apresurado Biden, y el davidoso a cuenta de asfixiar a los remeros.



Que equidistancia???
Ten cuidao cuando te caigas de tu ismo...lo mismo tiras la escudilla de arroz.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Y Crimea. 
No te olvides de Crimea, que en este caso, tiene un efecto directo a intereses económicos españoles.
Como todos saben, desde las sanciones y contrasanciones de 2014, determinadas exportaciones agropecuarias españolas a Rusia han estado muy penalizadas.
De forma directa no pueden ir, pero mediante mecanismos bizarros (trasvase de cargas en altamar y cosas así), sí han seguido exportándose.
La recuperación del agua, y regadíos, en Crimea, puede permitir un aumento de cosechas de entre 40.000 a 50.000 Tm de producción. ¿Y que producen? Arroz, uva,.... Las típicas cosas de agricultura mediterránea.
Solo con la reconexión del canal del Dniepper, Rusia gana esa capacidad de producción agraria suplementaria.
Cosas que va a necesitar menos de España, y que ya ni mediante mecanismos de quasi-contrabando estábamos exportando.
Crimea con agua suficiente (y misilazos alejados) es un destino turístico chulo para el verano (Adiós turistas rusos que además no os damos visados).
Crimea con agua suficiente es un importante territorio de producción agraria que compite con el levante español (Adiós exportaciones bajo mano que absorbían mano de obra africana.....).


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero que bobadas dices, si Fidel Castro declaró el luto nacional en Cuba cuando murió Franco.
> 
> Yo creo que lo único que sabes de Franco es que os ganó la Guerra Civil y os dejó a medias el trabajo matar a todas las peligrosísimas monjas y curas.



Y rojo si comio rojo...Andreu Nin mediante...


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que equidistancia???
> Ten cuidao cuando te caigas de tu ismo...lo mismo tiras la escudilla de arroz.



La de tus mini cojones ladilleros. Coje tu mugrienta escudilla de grillos y pásate por el ignore antes de hincarles el diente, puto retrasado.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Atacar Europa en 200 segundos: la propaganda rusa eleva el tono.*
*"Destruir Berlín en 106 segundos. París, en 200 segundos. Y Londres, en 202 segundos".* La televisión estatal rusa ha simulado en un mapa cómo Vladimir Putin lanzaría un ataque nuclear en capitales de Europa"

Así arranca *esta información** de Xavier Colás, corresponsal de EL MUNDO en Moscú.*









Atacar Europa en 200 segundos: la propaganda rusa eleva el tono


Destruir Berlín en 106 segundos. París, en 200 segundos. Y Londres, en 202 segundos. La televisión estatal rusa ha simulado en un mapa cómo Vladimir Putin lanzaría un ataque...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo viví 30 años en esa dictadura ¿y tu?



Pues no se te nota.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Atacar Europa en 200 segundos: la propaganda rusa eleva el tono.*
> *"Destruir Berlín en 106 segundos. París, en 200 segundos. Y Londres, en 202 segundos".* La televisión estatal rusa ha simulado en un mapa cómo Vladimir Putin lanzaría un ataque nuclear en capitales de Europa"
> 
> Así arranca *esta información** de Xavier Colás, corresponsal de EL MUNDO en Moscú.*
> ...



Tienes miedo???


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Ya que estamos con la cuestión. Ojalá tuvieramos en España una izquierda como la del partido comunista ruso de Zyuganov, furiosamente patriota y españolista. En lugar de eso tenemos una colección de mangutas furibundamente antiespañoles, empezando por Pdr Snchz hasta llegar a Iglesias, con la excepción de Llamazares, que ya no pinta absolutamente nada, y dos o tres que sólo conocen en su casa.



Joder, que hay que explicarlo todo una y otra vez. El propósito del golpe fascista de Franco y sus compañeros africanistas era preservar los privilegios de la oligarquia secular parasitaria, conseguido el objetivo, solo quedaba mantener el status, el problema llegó cuando Paca llegó a su vejez extrema, ¿como resolver el problema dado que a pesar de los deseos de sus partidarios y sostenedores no era inmortal? se podia formar una junta militar pero dado lo mal que se llevaban los militronchos se decidió poner un testaferro real, de esta manera los poderes fácticos continuarian gobernando sin problemas, dicho y hecho, convencieron al hijo del heredero Borbon y asunto resuelto, quedaba establecer un sistema que no molestase demasiado a los negocios europeos, se decidió hacer una transición "de ley a ley", naturalmente nada de partidos anti sistema, no problemo, se creo un partido de izquierda a medida con los fondos europeos, se compró directamente al decadente partido comunista y a la derecha los franquistas formaron el suyo dirigidos por un ministro del régimen. Jugada maestra, un régimen "democrático" sobre el papel de water sin rastro de izquierda real. La oligarquia local y la extranjera unieron sus intereses bajo el patronazgo de la potencia colonial, controladora y moderadora del sietema. Asi que no se haga ilusiones, las colonias no tienen capacidad de decisión.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Gran exposición. ¿Puedes poner algo de bibliografía que pueda leer para ver cómo has llegado a esa conclusión o es todo cosecha propia?
> 
> Por otra parte, el plan que desarrollas hace parecer que habría algún tipo de acuerdo bajo cuerda Rusia-OTAN, quizá muñido por los alemanes y franceses a espaldas de los polacos, para posteriormente autorizar los americanos a los polacos para entrar con garantías de que los rusos no los van a atacar en suelo ucraniano ni en suelo polaco, aunque esto último me parece una temeridad por parte del gobierno polaco, pero es que el gobierno polaco esta aquejado de un brote psicótico desde el 24 de Febrero.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra son los zambombazos en Kiev durante la visita del Secretario GEneral de la ONU, a quién no se le caía el ONU Chart de la boca, sería una especie de ningunéo a él personalmente y a la ONU como organización.



Las fuentes de datos de los escenarios previos son fragmentarias. 
No pretendo afirmar que sean LA VERDAD, tan solo que por diferentes lecturas, filtraciones y análisis de terceros, ALGUNAS de las posibilidades eran MUY plausibles para muchos.
A partir de esos datos y análisis (fragmentarios, como digo), hago mi propio refrito y análisis.

Obviamente eso solo una hipótesis, quizás incluso razonable, pero que requiere condiciones que no se si se dan.
Complementé esa exposición con una respuesta a otro forero, donde añado unos considerandos:



Remequilox dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Pero deben darse varios supuestos habilitantes:
> a.- Los rusos deben haber llegado al Dniepper (más que nada, por un asunto de opinión pública occidental, "Hay que detener a Putin ahora, o si pasa el rio, se embala y en nada llega a Varsovia y Berlín.....")
> b.- Debe ser Ucrania quien pida la intervención militar internacional, con propósitos "pacíficos y defensivos" (si no, o sería una invasión, o sería una entrada en guerra ofensiva de una "alianza defensiva")
> ...


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tienes miedo???



De la propaganda de mierda de Rusia NO......


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...y los comunistas odiais a España...y a los españoles.



No, solo a los del vivan las caenas y a sus amos, aunque puede que eso lo sean todos.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Mapa de hostilidades en Ucrania, a 30 de abril.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> En parte algo de razón tiene. En España, los podemitas son comunistas de Chanel, marxistas capitalistoides. Aparte de tremendamente incultos y sin principios éticos de ningún tipo. Eso sí, el español de verdad no es ese tipo casposo, ni tampoco el hombre blandengue que tanto detestaba el Fary...y que vemos reflejado en los Pablitos casados, o en algún expresidente de Ciudadanos amigo de la farlopa. Y el peor espécimen de todos, es Antonio...un ser abyecto, mentiroso, ruano en cuanto a conocimientos de historia etc....experto en la mentira y capaz de abrir la vetusta ostra de Úrsula con tal de que le den dinerito o un puesto con secretaria que le traiga café. Tipos como éstos les daban ostias como panes los Jesús Gil, o el dueño de Rumasa. Que tiempos tan buenos hemos vivido en este país...y lo malos que son ahora en comparación. Personalmente, tuve algún momento fe en ver a un español en el Rey Felipe...pero después de la pandemia me quedó claro que está embrujado por su vulgar mujer. Ahora mismo, estamos solos, muy solos.



Pues que no te quepa duda que peor que el mierda Antonio o el puto Cansado, es el Frijol de la Fariña. Ese tipejo es capaz de hacer buenos a esos dos juntos a los pocos meses de tocar presidencia. Ese ya entra con el culo bien dilatado y con dilatadores obligatorios para todos. Avisados estáis.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Y Crimea.
> No te olvides de Crimea, que en este caso, tiene un efecto directo a intereses económicos españoles.
> Como todos saben, desde las sanciones y contrasanciones de 2014, determinadas exportaciones agropecuarias españolas a Rusia han estado muy penalizadas.
> De forma directa no pueden ir, pero mediante mecanismos bizarros (trasvase de cargas en altamar y cosas así), sí han seguido exportándose.
> ...



Estoy leyendo todos tus mensajes y quiero agradecerte tanta sabiduria en tus aportaciones.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Joder, que hay que explicarlo todo una y otra vez. El propósito del golpe fascista de Franco y sus compañeros africanistas era preservar los privilegios de la oligarquia secular parasitaria, conseguido el objetivo, solo quedaba mantener el status, el problema llegó cuando Paca llegó a su vejez extrema, ¿como resolver el problema dado que a pesar de los deseos de sus partidarios y sostenedores no era inmortal? se podia formar una junta militar pero dado lo mal que se llevaban los militronchos se decidió poner un testaferro real, de esta manera los poderes fácticos continuarian gobernando sin problemas, dicho y hecho, convencieron al hijo del heredero Borbon y asunto resuelto, quedaba establecer un sistema que no molestase demasiado a los negocios europeos, se decidió hacer una transición "de ley a ley", naturalmente nada de partidos anti sistema, no problemo, se creo un partido de izquierda a medida con los fondos europeos, se compró directamente al decadente partido comunista y a la derecha los franquistas formaron el suyo dirigidos por un ministro del régimen. Jugada maestra, un régimen "democrático" sobre el papel de water sin rastro de izquierda real. La oligarquia local y la extranjera unieron sus intereses bajo el patronazgo de la potencia colonial, controladora y moderadora del sietema. Asi que no se haga ilusiones, las colonias no tienen capacidad de decisión.



Que si, que la historia de la transición me la se. Pero esa manera de pensar de la izquierda posmoderna española es el 99% del personal. Entiendo entonces que tú no estás en esa historia, no?


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas instalan una nueva estatua de Lenin en la ocupada Nova Kakhovka.


----------



## adrenalina (30 Abr 2022)

Independientemente de la clase de individuo q fuera el susodicho, van muy puestecitos. Esto me recuerda a las atrocidades q se cometían en Siria por parte de los yihadistas


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Rusia afirma que las negociaciones de paz con Ucrania incluyen la retirada de sanciones y Ucrania lo niega.*
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ha afirmado que el levantamiento de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia es parte de las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania, pero el principal negociador de este país, Mykhailo Podolyak, lo ha negado.

"En la actualidad, las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana están discutiendo diariamente a través de videoconferencias un borrador de un posible tratado", dijo Lavrov a la agencia de noticias oficial china Xinhua. "La agenda de las conversaciones... incluye, entre otras cosas, los temas de desnazificación, el reconocimiento de nuevas realidades geopolíticas, el levantamiento de sanciones, el estado del idioma ruso", afirmó sin dar más detalles.

Pero Podolyak se ha mostrado desdeñoso, diciendo que Lavrov no había asistido a una sola ronda de negociación y que Ucrania no necesitaba lecciones de "desnazificación" o del idioma ruso por parte de quienes atacaron y ocuparon pueblos y ciudades. En declaraciones citadas por la oficina del presidente Zelenski, ha añadido que "el tema de las sanciones internacionales globales contra la Federación Rusa no se discute en absoluto" en el marco de las negociaciones Rusia-Ucrania.

"Corresponde a todos nuestros socios, junto con Ucrania, decidir qué decisiones se deben tomar sobre las sanciones y cuándo", ha explicado.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ha afirmado que* el levantamiento de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia es parte de las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania*, pero el principal negociador de este país, Mykhailo Podolyak, lo ha negado.

"En la actualidad, las delegaciones rusa y ucraniana están discutiendo diariamente a través de videoconferencias un borrador de un posible tratado", dijo Lavrov a la agencia de noticias oficial china Xinhua. "La agenda de las conversaciones... incluye, entre otras cosas, los temas de desnazificación, el reconocimiento de nuevas realidades geopolíticas, el levantamiento de sanciones, el estado del idioma ruso", afirmó sin dar más detalles.

Pero Podolyak se ha mostrado desdeñoso, diciendo que Lavrov no había asistido a una sola ronda de negociación y que Ucrania no necesitaba lecciones de "desnazificación" o del idioma ruso por parte de quienes atacaron y ocuparon pueblos y ciudades. En declaraciones citadas por la oficina del presidente Zelenski, ha añadido que "el tema de las sanciones internacionales globales contra la Federación Rusa no se discute en absoluto" en el marco de las negociaciones Rusia-Ucrania.

*"Corresponde a todos nuestros socios, junto con Ucrania, decidir qué decisiones se deben tomar sobre las sanciones y cuándo"*, ha explicado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




como se descojonan los rusos de los cobrades europeos y usanos

rusia va a arrasar porque no le tiene miedo a la muerte


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas afirman que todo va bien en el frente, que pronto habrá una contraofensiva hacia los Urales y otras tonterías. Afirman que todos esos problemas expresados por sus propios combatientes no son más que propaganda rusa. Documentos de Vod y algunos parches, fotos de la fortaleza de la compañía de la destruida 3ª Compañía de Asalto Aerotransportada del 1er Batallón de la 79ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU, que me compartieron los participantes de la destrucción de las Ukras en ese sector. En todos los frentes las AFU sufren pérdidas totales. Pero en la televisión ucraniana hay ponis rosas y el sol brilla en los viñedos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46117


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Atacar Europa en 200 segundos: la propaganda rusa eleva el tono.*
> *"Destruir Berlín en 106 segundos. París, en 200 segundos. Y Londres, en 202 segundos".* La televisión estatal rusa ha simulado en un mapa cómo Vladimir Putin lanzaría un ataque nuclear en capitales de Europa"
> 
> Así arranca *esta información** de Xavier Colás, corresponsal de EL MUNDO en Moscú.*
> ...



Lógico.

Les estamos haciendo eso. Es lógico que nos lo devuelvan.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La OTAN debería tener mecanismos ágiles de entrada y salida temporal. Ahora mismo a Orban el cuerpo le pide invadir las zonas húngaras de Ucrania pero está atado en una alianza que solo va a servir a sus intereses en el muy improbable caso de una invasión rusa. Los muy idiotas del Este se metieron a la vez y de cabeza en una alianza que tiene dentro varios pares de países con conflictos sin resolver, y todo para protegerse deuna Rusia que ya no podrían invadirles aunque quisiera , mal negocio han hecho. Bueno, menos estupidos son que España, que tiene un trozo invadido por un "aliado" y no va a ser defendida de su único enemigo posible porque es "aliado del aliado"


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siii, aquello era un párnaso, los matrimonios, (casarse era obligarorio) tenian normalmente 7 hijos, ¿sabe porque? porque a los 14 años o antes los ponian a trabajar para que "trajesen jornales" para la familia que naturalmente eran requisados para la caja común, así hasta que a la vuelta de la mili el pringao se veia obligado a casarse para escapar de la tirania del padre padrone, a cambio de repetir a su vez el ciclo, los salarios eran de mierda, asi que habia que tener dos o tres trabajos, no habia descanso semanal, puesto que el pluriempleo no lo permitia, las mujeres que trabajaban, las pocas, debian dejar sus trabajos cuando se casaban. Solo se trabajaba para sobrevivir, ningún extra salvo el matarratas de taberna, el regimen habitacional era de hacinamiento, con abuelos y tios en la misma casa. Todo controlado por la Puta Madre Iglesia que te decia hasta como tenias que mear. Un paraiso, créame.



vaya, así era europa (la próspera) hasta los años 60


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.

ZS-88


----------



## unicornioazul (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Como sigan enviando a los ucros tantas nuevas remesas como capturan los rusos, una de dos o Rusia comienza a vender material otánico o tendrá que ir cerrando temporalmente alguna fábrica armamentística por exceso de stock.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Los Verdes alemanes, a favor del envío de armas a Ucrania: "Es preciso tomar decisiones que no nos podíamos imaginar"*
Los Verdes alemanes se han mostrado este sábado a favor de la política de envío de armas a Ucrania del Gobierno de coalición que comparten con socialdemócratas y liberales, así como de un presupuesto extraordinario de 100 millones de euros para el Ejército. La mayor parte de los 99 delegados que participaron en un congreso celebrado en Düsseldorf (oeste) refrendaron *una moción que defiende, entre otras medidas, apoyar a Ucrania "con armas efectivas y complejas, también pesadas"*.

"Se trata de limitar las consecuencias de la guerra y de contribuir para ponerle fin," señala el texto, en el que los Verdes se comprometen a "asumir responsabilidad" como partido de Gobierno y a oponerse "con decisión" a la "agresión del régimen ruso". Alemania debe además "adoptar un papel activo y responsable en el seno de la Unión Europea, la OTAN y la comunidad internacional," añade el documento.

La ex líder verde Annalena Baerbock, actualmente ministra alemana de Exteriores, dijo en una alocución grabada que* en "momentos en los que lo inimaginable se ha convertido en amarga realidad" es preciso "tomar decisiones que antes no nos podíamos ni imaginar"* y pidió a los delegados que refrendaran el rumbo del Gobierno.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra son los zambombazos en Kiev durante la visita del Secretario GEneral de la ONU, a quién no se le caía el ONU Chart de la boca, sería una especie de ningunéo a él personalmente y a la ONU como organización.



Esto en concreto merece una explicación.

Rusia (gobierno), están MUY moscas con el juego de "_la puta i la Ramoneta_" de la ONU-Secretario Guterres.

Le han dado 2 zascas lingüísticos, y posiblemente un tercer zasca en forma de pepinazo "casual".

Putin, el lunes, le discutió/mencionó que existe el antecedente del Tribunal Internacional de la ONU respecto de Kosovo, y que sería de directa y perfecta traslación al caso de Crimea y las repúblicas del Donbass. La respuesta/disculpa de Guterres fue que sí, vale, que el tribunal dijo eso, pero que la ONU en tanto que ONU NO ha reconocido ni aceptado como país socio a Kosovo (tampoco Crimea y las repúblicas quieren formar parte.....).

Lavrov, el mismo lunes, le criticó/cuestionó que en el informe prospectivo de la próxima crisis alimentaria global (documento papel), NO se hace mención alguna a que en buena parte esa crisis estará causada y es promovida por las actuales sanciones a Rusia. Guterrés dijo que sí, vale, que el documento NO dice nada de eso, pero que él, en la rueda de prensa de presentación, SÍ lo mencionó (de forma tangencial).

Los pepinazos de Kiev, coincidentes con la visita, supongo que fue algo "meramente casual y accidental", sin ánimo alguno de volatilizar al Secretario General (un aviso del tipo "Mira que si nos lo proponemos, podemos").
Quizás no haya servido para espolear a la ONU en pos de gestiones activas de intermediación, pero al menos, ha servido para que Guterres, tras la preceptiva recepción en Kiev por el Papa "_el legitimador de democracias_", no saliese a decir estupideces.

Aunque sea una diplomacia "algo ofensiva", entiendo que es algo realizado con un ánimo bastante defensivo, tanto de Rusia como de la ONU misma. Rusia SÍ cree en la ONU como un foro multilateral legítimo, pero para eso la ONU debe mantener un determinado perfil abierto, sin marcar demasiado un sesgo hacia una u otra de las partes enfrentadas.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Y Crimea.
> No te olvides de Crimea, que en este caso, tiene un efecto directo a intereses económicos españoles.
> Como todos saben, desde las sanciones y contrasanciones de 2014, determinadas exportaciones agropecuarias españolas a Rusia han estado muy penalizadas.
> De forma directa no pueden ir, pero mediante mecanismos bizarros (trasvase de cargas en altamar y cosas así), sí han seguido exportándose.
> ...



Esa es otra. Si Rusia se hace con sur y este de Ucrania, esas regiones tendrán la importancia que ya tienen Rostov y Krasnodar en lo que concierne a la agricultura. Además del potencial de Crimea para determinados cultivos, como has mencionado; más agua, y por tanto más producción de uvas, arroz, cítricos... No van a necesitar importar como antes, y menos de países como España.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las fuentes de datos de los escenarios previos son fragmentarias.
> No pretendo afirmar que sean LA VERDAD, tan solo que por diferentes lecturas, filtraciones y análisis de terceros, ALGUNAS de las posibilidades eran MUY plausibles para muchos.
> A partir de esos datos y análisis (fragmentarios, como digo), hago mi propio refrito y análisis.
> 
> ...



Gracias, todas tus conclusiones hiladas bebiendo de fuentes fragmentarias me parecen muy razonables y muy plausibles, me han ayudado a conectar algunos puntos que no conseguía conectar. Todas pueden darse en caso de que Rusia no declare formalmente la guerra a Ucrania. Si esto último ocurriese, cambiaría todo el cuadro que presentas, pero tal y como estan las cosas a día de hoy me parecen muy valiosas tus apreciaciones. Saludos.


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> vaya, así era europa (la próspera) hasta los años 60



Y todo el mundo, algunos quizá empezaron algo antes al tener más energía . El progreso es el petróleo (y quizá por eso ahora emprendemos el regreso) los países han ido progresando en la medida en que poseían o controlaban el acceso al petróleo. Por eso España empieza a despegar cuando tiene entrada en el sistema financiero internacional y con ello acceso al petróleo. Antes de 1959 pdoianos consumir el petróleo justo para mover los "hagas" de los capitostes, unos pocos tractores y poquito más. Fue tener acceso a la energía y crecer, y todos los países que han despegado en el último medio siglo largo ha sido siguiendo ese patrón.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Gan-Ural-63706 "Tornado-U" con il proprio nome "#Valkiriya" su "#Izyumsky shlyakh".


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*14 ucranianos liberados en un nuevo intercambio con Rusia.*
Catorce ucranianos, incluida una mujer embarazada, han sido liberados en *un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros con Rusia*, ha anunciado este sábado el gobierno de Kiev sin revelar, como es habitual, el número de rusos que han sido entregados a Moscú.

*"Hoy llevamos a cabo un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros. Catorce de los nuestros regresan a casa, siete soldados y siete civiles. Una de las mujeres militares está embarazada de cinco meses"*, ha dicho la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, en Telegram. En una entrevista con la BBC el viernes, Vereshchuk acusó a Rusia de "deportar" a un gran número de civiles al otro lado de la frontera y usarlos como "rehenes".


----------



## El_Suave (30 Abr 2022)

Cosmonautas rusos exhiben la Bandera de la Victoria.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

__





US moves to 'weaken' Russia by robbing its top scientists, will it work? - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




Estados Unidos se mueve para 'debilitar' a Rusia robando a sus principales científicos, ¿funcionará?

os EE. UU., hay una propuesta para *eliminar la regla de que los profesionales rusos* que solicitan una visa basada en el empleo deben tener un empleador actual. El propósito es "f*acilitar que el talento ruso de primer nivel con experiencia en semiconductores, tecnología espacial, ciberseguridad, fabricación avanzada, computación avanzada, ingeniería nuclear, inteligencia artificial, tecnologías de propulsión de misiles y otras áreas científicas especializadas se trasladen a Estados Unidos"*. "

*Bloomberg citó a un portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional que informó que el esfuerzo está destinado a debilitar los recursos de alta tecnología y la base de innovación de Rusia, mientras que la medida beneficiará en gran medida a la economía estadounidense y su seguridad nacional. 

pueden creer que después de que se haya formado un entorno tan desfavorable para los rusos*, una vez que relajen ciertos requisitos de visa, *las élites rusas se mudarían a los EE. UU. por el bien de su desarrollo personal. De esta manera, EE. UU. podría agotar el potencial de desarrollo de Rusia desde adentro, al igual que la lucha por el talento entre EE. UU. y la antigua Unión Soviética durante la Guerra Fría,* dijo al Global Times Shen Yi, profesor de la Universidad de Fudan.

Pues si, éso soportan todos los países pobres, junto con el robo de patentes con sobornos, estorsión por corrupción y la compra a precio de saldo y deuda de los países de los recursos naturales y tecnológicos. El problema es que lo van a tener un poco crudo porque en el peor de los casos hoy ya hay otras opciones y qel racismo y quitarles bienes no les va ayudar en lo más mínimo. Eso si consiguen debilitar el rublo, claro.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Espero que ya no les queden


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Estoy leyendo todos tus mensajes y quiero agradecerte tanta sabiduria en tus aportaciones.



Gracias, pero no. 
Aquí hay gente que sabe muchas cosas, y por suerte, salvo algún que otro pique personalista, aun podemos exponer y discutir con libertad. 
Mis pensamientos son solo míos, pero sin todo el resto de aportes colectivos (incluidos algunos de quasi-trolles), no iría muy lejos.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Mercado negro, sin factura, de toda la vida. Si ningún banco occidental quiere esa moneda es evidente que tienes que cambiar y, si no puedes justificar tu dinero, en mercado negro.
> 
> La diferencia lo hace lo que ya es repetición por mi parte ¿Para salir a hacer turismo, puede comprar la euros o dólares un ruso? ¿Para comprar materias primas, componentes o manufacturas o Aliexpress, necesita un ruso hacer éso?
> 
> ...



No soy experto pero existen diversos mecanismos.

Primero esta el precio de los Bancos centrales, los bancos centrales nutren a los bancos de divisas pero en el caso de Rusia el banco solo te darán divisas si presentas factura pro-forma y te cobraran una comisión.
Creo que para gastos particulares hay un limite no demasiado alto que si puedes cambiar cobrándote el banco comisión.

Luego están los comisionistas independientes, las casa de cambio, que ahora en Rusia están sujetas también a esas normas, normalmente te cobran más comisión que un banco.

Los bancos tanto para comprar divisas como para venderlas cobran comisión de los particulares o empresas, es un win-win para los bancos, aunque en Rusia esas divisas, hecha la resta de compradas-vendidas. los bancos hayan después de venderse al banco central al precio que marque, no pueden tener stock en divisas.

Existe un mercado de futuros en rublos y un mercado swap quien lo maneja, ni idea, si empresas financieras rusas o el banco central.

Repito no soy experto Forex y menos en el caso de Rusia, el caso es que si la cantidad es pequeña cualquiera pueda ir a un banco y comprar divisas, el problema esta en sistema swift occidental que no puedes hacer transferencias al extranjero desde Rusia sea en la divisa que sea y viceversa, no permite transferencias hacia Rusia.


----------



## Strikelucky (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, creo que es del 2019. Interesante.



Esto es de la serie no?


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

A rally in support of #Russian policy was held in #Budapest, the participants of which opposed the propaganda of the United States, the #EuropeanUnion and #Ukraine.


























Y en Bielorrusia:


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta, anda. Y no salgas de casa sin el bozal. Ya puestos a tragarse lo que digan...



Para vosotros COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS ATLANTISTAS


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

La desesperación de los medios rusos es tal que presentan derribos de aparatos ucranianos antiguos como nuevos cambiándolo de escenario


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



Es raro.serán armas sónicas?


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No soy un mono como tu.



No...eres un pobre anciano, incapaz de evolucionar, incapaz de percibir el mundo que hoy le rodea...incapaz de adaptarse a lo que viene...porque eres incapaz de comprenderlo.

Por eso eres digno de lastima. No dudo que en algun momento tus intenciones fueran buenas...hoy en dia eres solo un saco. Un saco lleno de trastos viejos y conceptos que solo manejais cuatro como tu.

Dios te bendiga Zhu...de verdad espero que el Señor en su inmensa misericordia tenga un gesto contigo.

...por cojones dices..."Vencereis pero no convencereis".


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene casi 70 años. Me gustaría ver cómo estáis más de uno cuando lleguéis a esa edad.
> 
> Si, la horda...



Cada día está más delgado el figura.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Cuidao!
Que detrás de las susodichas, estarán sus madres. Y ya sabemos los peazo ovarios que se gastan las hembras por ahí. 
Es su matriarcado y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## delhierro (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



Por similitud con otras cosas que he visto , creo que simplemente lo que parece ...son altavoces ultrapotentes. Propaganda, les estarán pidiendo que se rindan.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No había visto esto, creo que es del 2019. Interesante.



El soldado estara criando malvas hace tiempo...


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



Guerra psicológica a base de watios.

Como un buga tuneao con bafles en la puerta del Factory.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Unos 25 civiles abandonan la de acería Azovstal de Mariupol, según medios rusos.*
Unos 25 civiles han abandonado el territorio de la acería de Azovstal, en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, informan las agencias oficiales rusas TASS y RIA Nóvosti. *Entre los que han logrado abandonar la fábrica metalúrgica se encuentran 19 adultos y seis niños menores de 14 años*, afirman, sin agregar más detalles.

Hace días, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, dio la orden de no asaltar la planta, pero a la vez pidió bloquear las extensas instalaciones de tal manera que "no salga ni una mosca". Según el asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana, Mykhailo Podolyak, Rusia ha rechazado sin embargo todas las propuestas para evacuar a los civiles y soldados ucranianos que permanecen sitiados en la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol.* "Todos los días hay ataques con artillería pesada y cazas para destruir Azovstal. Los rusos saben que hay niños en el interior, pero siguen bombardeando"*, denuncia.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.

El sindicato FNV Havens negó el acceso del barco al puerto de Amsterdam.

Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy experto pero existen diversos mecanismos.
> 
> Primero esta el precio de los Bancos centrales, los bancos centrales nutren a los bancos de divisas pero en el caso de Rusia el banco solo te darán divisas si presentas factura pro-forma y te cobraran una comisión.
> Creo que para gastos particulares hay un limite no demasiado alto que si puedes cambiar cobrándote el banco comisión.
> ...



Ja, ja, gracias. Está bien explicarlo. Me parece que ambos tenemos un ignorado o quizás baste con que lo haya puesto en la nevera yo.

Pero ésto iba de una supuesta factura que hablaba de un cambio diferente y superior que el cambio oficial. Al final habló de "cambistas". 

Todos los países tienen un máximo de dinero en divisas que puedes sacar del país, incluido el nuestro y el no tener que cambiar para llevártelo crudo depende de cada país que lo suele poner razonable en cuanto a la renta del mismo. Para poner trabas al blanqueo de capitales.

Es evidente que algo de éso va tener que haber en Rusia pero por imposición de la otra parte porque si tus tarjetas no son universales para conseguir divisas pues a ver que haces salvo que les dejen operar con bancos chinos a los ciudadanos de a pie. Ingeniería financiera, pues en todas partes, salvo para quien no te deja hacerla que son quienes lo hacen con billetes físicos ¿Adivinen quien ha sido el listo que se pegó el tito en el pié de nuevo?

Pero que haya en Rusia diferentes cambios de los que puedas poner factura lo dudo mucho. Otra cosa es que el dinerito negro lo vas a tener que cambiar como ocurre en todos negocios negros en papel si lo quieres sacar del país salvo que provengas de los bienaventurados del dólar y euro.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por similitud con otras cosas que he visto , creo que simplemente lo que parece ...son altavoces ultrapotentes. Propaganda, les estarán pidiendo que se rindan.



Turú turú...Guzmán el bueno, Guzmán el bueno.
O rindes la plaza o matamos a tu hijo.
Al día siguiente: Turú turú... Guz...


----------



## Honkler (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siii, aquello era un párnaso, los matrimonios, (casarse era obligarorio) tenian normalmente 7 hijos, ¿sabe porque? porque a los 14 años o antes los ponian a trabajar para que "trajesen jornales" para la familia que naturalmente eran requisados para la caja común, así hasta que a la vuelta de la mili el pringao se veia obligado a casarse para escapar de la tirania del padre padrone, a cambio de repetir a su vez el ciclo, los salarios eran de mierda, asi que habia que tener dos o tres trabajos, no habia descanso semanal, puesto que el pluriempleo no lo permitia, las mujeres que trabajaban, las pocas, debian dejar sus trabajos cuando se casaban. Solo se trabajaba para sobrevivir, ningún extra salvo el matarratas de taberna, el regimen habitacional era de hacinamiento, con abuelos y tios en la misma casa. Todo controlado por la Puta Madre Iglesia que te decia hasta como tenias que mear. Un paraiso, créame.



Donde vivía usted, en Las Hurdes?


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Gracias, todas tus conclusiones hiladas bebiendo de fuentes fragmentarias me parecen muy razonables y muy plausibles, me han ayudado a conectar algunos puntos que no conseguía conectar. Todas pueden darse en caso de que Rusia no declare formalmente la guerra a Ucrania. Si esto último ocurriese, cambiaría todo el cuadro que presentas, pero tal y como estan las cosas a día de hoy me parecen muy valiosas tus apreciaciones. Saludos.



Declarar la guerra implica decir que vas a intentar destruir Ucrania. 
Una cosa es pasar a conflicto bélico un asunto político, SIN declarar una guerra. 
Sí, hay muertos y destrucción, pero todo muy medido y contenido.
Otra cosa es declarar la guerra, eso implica intención de destrucción absoluta. Es tal y como lo entienden y manejan los rusos.

Piensa, por ejemplo, en la IIWW, Rusia nunca declaró la guerra a Finlandia, ni Finlandia a Rusia. Era solo un asunto político de discusión de lindes, pero a lo bestia. Se hicieron una guerra de aúpa, 5 años en diferentes fases, pero nunca se declararon la guerra.
O también en la IIWW, URSS Japón. 1939, batalla de Jaljin Gol ("Incidente de frontera"). 
La URSS no declaró la guerra a Japón hasta el 8 de agosto de 1945.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Reunión informativa nocturna del Ministerio de Defensa. 30.04.2022

Avión de ataque ucraniano Su-25 derribado en dirección a Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46119


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Abr 2022)

-----
---


delhierro dijo:


> Por similitud con otras cosas que he visto , creo que simplemente lo que parece ...son altavoces ultrapotentes. Propaganda, les estarán pidiendo que se rindan.



*ZS-88 on BTR-80 Buddyonovsk, Russia 1997*

*The ZS-88 is a loudspeaker vehicle ZS = (zvukovaya stantsiya - sound station) part of the Education Officer's (previously Political Assistant, or "Zampolit) equipment. It is used for directing propaganda, ultimata etc at the enemy, but is also used in the field to broadcast propaganda to own troops; it is also used to play music for the troops. Also seen mounted on a BTR-70, and the ZS-82 version is mounted on a BRDM-2.*


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Los CMs y los Dulas 2.0 están en auge hoy sábado.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



En Flickr he visto que decían esto:

ZS-88 on BTR-80 Buddyonovsk, Russia 1997

The ZS-88 is a loudspeaker vehicle ZS = (zvukovaya stantsiya - sound station) part of the Education Officer's (previously Political Assistant, or "Zampolit) equipment. *It is used for directing propaganda, ultimata etc at the enemy,* but is also used in the field to broadcast propaganda to own troops; it is also used to play music for the troops. Also seen mounted on a BTR-70, and the ZS-82 version is mounted on a BRDM-2.


----------



## Harman (30 Abr 2022)

Buenas llegadas a las posiciones de mortero de las AFU en dirección a Avdiivka.
La artillería del batallón somalí está funcionando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46120


Video 18+⚡Los cañones somalíes destruyen a 5 hombres del mortero de las AFU⚡​​El proyecto @wargonzo ha obtenido un vídeo de UAV de los cañones D-20 del legendario batallón somalí en Donbass golpeando a un escuadrón de morteros neonazi que operaba cerca de Avdeevka.​​Las imágenes muestran a los combatientes tratando de ocultar el mortero detrás de una mole y luego tres proyectiles de 152 mm impactan en esta posición uno tras otro, sin dejar ninguna oportunidad al enemigo.​​Al menos 5 neonazis ucranianos han sido destruidos en esta posición. Hay pruebas de vídeo de esto.​​t.me/wargonzo/6811​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En Flickr he visto que decían esto:
> 
> ZS-88 on BTR-80 Buddyonovsk, Russia 1997
> 
> The ZS-88 is a loudspeaker vehicle ZS = (zvukovaya stantsiya - sound station) part of the Education Officer's (previously Political Assistant, or "Zampolit) equipment. *It is used for directing propaganda, ultimata etc at the enemy,* but is also used in the field to broadcast propaganda to own troops; it is also used to play music for the troops. Also seen mounted on a BTR-70, and the ZS-82 version is mounted on a BRDM-2.



Al final hay blindados para cualquier tipo de función. Yo pensaba que podía ser algo de esto, pero no









”Las armas sónicas son el nuevo juguete de la policía”


En los últimos días los cañones de sonido han sido utilizados contralos manifestantes de la cumbre del G-20 y para perturbar a losinquilinos de la embajada brasileña en Honduras. Las armas sónicasempiezan a ser una herramienta de uso generalizado para el control demasas.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

Anda mira...nuestros impuestos.....ahí van.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siii, aquello era un párnaso, los matrimonios, (casarse era obligarorio) tenian normalmente 7 hijos, ¿sabe porque? porque a los 14 años o antes los ponian a trabajar para que "trajesen jornales" para la familia que naturalmente eran requisados para la caja común, así hasta que a la vuelta de la mili el pringao se veia obligado a casarse para escapar de la tirania del padre padrone, a cambio de repetir a su vez el ciclo, los salarios eran de mierda, asi que habia que tener dos o tres trabajos, no habia descanso semanal, puesto que el pluriempleo no lo permitia, las mujeres que trabajaban, las pocas, debian dejar sus trabajos cuando se casaban. Solo se trabajaba para sobrevivir, ningún extra salvo el matarratas de taberna, el regimen habitacional era de hacinamiento, con abuelos y tios en la misma casa. Todo controlado por la Puta Madre Iglesia que te decia hasta como tenias que mear. Un paraiso, créame.



La memoria es particular...y caes constantemente en el maniqueismo.

No todo es buenisimo ...o malisimo. Si no, mucha gente que vivio el estalinismo te rajaria en arameo y tendriamos que creer que aquello fue unicamente horroroso.

Y sin embargo...una viejita con dignidad sale al camino y le muestra la bandera de sus padres como simbolo de unidad a un asesino racista y deprabado.

Yo tengo un legado muy rico, un abuelo era sociata y el otro muy creyente y nacional...ambos buenos y trabajadores, y se trataban con respeto, nunca aprecie rencor ni envidias ni rencillas. Y en su final los dos me hablaron de lo que veian y no les gustaba:
Juventud mal criada y ociosa

Despilfarro

Falta de niños en las calles de los pueblos

Libertinaje

Perdida de respeto a los mayores

Corrupcion de los que mandan consentida por el pueblo

Mala gestion y administracion elefantiasica...sobre todo lo percibian en su ayuntamiento.

Y por contra añoraban los tiempos pasados...donde habia mejor gestion y mas unidad entre la gente.

Ya digo...mi memoria..mi legado no es el que tu cuentas, fosil rojo.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Hallados tres cadáveres con las manos atadas en una fosa cerca de Bucha.*
Los cuerpos de tres hombres con las manos atadas y los ojos vendados, visiblemente torturados y tiroteados, han sido encontrados este sábado en una fosa en cercanías de la localidad de Bucha, informa la Policía de Kiev. *"Las víctimas fueron torturadas durante mucho tiempo (...) Al final, cada una recibió un disparo en la sien"*, afirma en un comunicado el jefe de la policía de Kiev, Andriy Nebytov, precisando que les ataron las manos, les vendaron los ojos y a algunos les pusieron mordazas en la boca.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (30 Abr 2022)

Azerbaiyán se une a Kazajstán, Kirguistán y Uzbekistán y también traiciona a Rusia


Esto le pasa por haber traicionado a las naciones cristianas más antiguas: Armenia y Georgia, vendiendo su territorio a los musulmanes o fomentando el separatismo. Nunca se puede confiar en ellos, y le han apuñalado. Venimos de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Habrá ido a comprarse otro hijo?


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Algunos se comportan como bizantinos mientras el turco esta frente a las puertas.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Así nació la resistencia en los túneles de la acería de Azvostal.*
Pero, ¿cómo es posible que, después de más de dos meses de asedio ruso, los combatientes ucranianos de *Mariupol *puedan resistir todavía atrincherados en los túneles de la planta siderúrgica de *Avzostal*?

"Han luchado bien porque se organizaron bien incluso antes de que comenzara la invasión rusa. Durante los días previos al 24 de febrero, los comandantes militares de la región de *Mariupol*, junto con la *Infantería de Marina*, la *Guardia Nacional* y los voluntarios del *Batallón Azov*, decidieron trasladar su cuartel general, junto con las reservas de municiones y alimentos, precisamente a las áreas mejor protegidas de la acería".









Así nació la resistencia en los túneles de la acería de Azovstal: "Hay reservas de agua de las que se usaban para enfriar los altos hornos"


Pero, ¿cómo es posible que, después de más de dos meses de asedio ruso, los combatientes ucranianos de Mariupol puedan resistir todavía atrincherados en los túneles de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Joder, que hay que explicarlo todo una y otra vez. El propósito del golpe fascista de Franco y sus compañeros africanistas era preservar los privilegios de la oligarquia secular parasitaria, conseguido el objetivo, solo quedaba mantener el status, el problema llegó cuando Paca llegó a su vejez extrema, ¿como resolver el problema dado que a pesar de los deseos de sus partidarios y sostenedores no era inmortal? se podia formar una junta militar pero dado lo mal que se llevaban los militronchos se decidió poner un testaferro real, de esta manera los poderes fácticos continuarian gobernando sin problemas, dicho y hecho, convencieron al hijo del heredero Borbon y asunto resuelto, quedaba establecer un sistema que no molestase demasiado a los negocios europeos, se decidió hacer una transición "de ley a ley", naturalmente nada de partidos anti sistema, no problemo, se creo un partido de izquierda a medida con los fondos europeos, se compró directamente al decadente partido comunista y a la derecha los franquistas formaron el suyo dirigidos por un ministro del régimen. Jugada maestra, un régimen "democrático" sobre el papel de water sin rastro de izquierda real. La oligarquia local y la extranjera unieron sus intereses bajo el patronazgo de la potencia colonial, controladora y moderadora del sietema. Asi que no se haga ilusiones, las colonias no tienen capacidad de decisión.



Ni rastro de izquierda real...y a quienes habeis estado votando???
Tu y el pacifico...que lee pero no dice ni cuca ni muca.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, solo a los del vivan las caenas y a sus amos, aunque puede que eso lo sean todos.



Pues siguen yendo a votar un 60 o 70%...mucho odio es ese...asi te ha dejado el espiritu...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los que les gusta la historia y la aviación tres aviones soviéticos que participaron en la guerra civil y los nombres que recibieron:
> 
> *Mosca - Polikarpov I-16
> 
> ...



Si me permites faltan dos más.
*
Rasante - Polikarpov R-5






Natacha - Polikarpov R-Z*


----------



## alcorconita (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final hay blindados para cualquier tipo de función. Yo pensaba que podía ser algo de esto, pero no
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los rusos trabajan así. Crean un chasis bueno y a partir de ahí montan lo que sea.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ja, ja, gracias. Está bien explicarlo. Me parece que ambos tenemos un ignorado o quizás baste con que lo haya puesto en la nevera yo.
> 
> Pero ésto iba de una supuesta factura que hablaba de un cambio diferente y superior que el cambio oficial. Al final habló de "cambistas".
> 
> ...



De tu ultimo párrafo, veamos el cliente final mío ni se enteraba del tipo de cambio que me habían aplicado, yo facturaba en euros y la factura que le llegaba al cliente era en euros, para evitar problemas hacia un cambio a la brava 1 euro = 1 dólar cuando en realidad era 1 euro = 0,83 dólares , si lo que importábamos (software muy especifico) valia $1000, nosotros poníamos el coste a 1000€ + 20% y esa era el precio que tenia el cliente final sin IVA


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Dice el japuta de Lavrov que hay que dejar de enviar armas a Ucrania, se ve que Putin prefiere bombarder y masacrar a civiles a placer, sobre todo sin que estos se puedan defender.


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Abr 2022)

*El uso de TOS en el área de Avdiivka le permite destruir refugios fortificados multidireccionales enemigos *


Las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas cerca de Avdiivka se procesan metódicamente a partir de varios tipos de armas. Los ataques son llevados a cabo tanto por el ejército ruso como por las tropas de la RPD. Las tácticas utilizadas implican el uso de la artillería tras identificar las principales posiciones del enemigo.

Primero, se está trabajando con el uso de artillería de cañón y MLRS (sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple). Además, los ataques a las posiciones de las formaciones armadas nazis que utilizan este tipo de armas vienen en varias, por así decirlo, oleadas, y también desde varias direcciones. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Avdiivka están siendo "molidas" desde Donetsk (desde el sureste), así como desde Verkhnetoretsky y Novobakhmutovka (desde el noreste y el norte).
Después de eso, se lleva a cabo un reconocimiento adicional, como resultado de lo cual se revelan las posiciones más fortificadas no destruidas de las formaciones armadas ucranianas. Por lo general, se trata de partes de posiciones con trincheras de múltiples vías, trincheras, piraguas reforzadas con estructuras de hormigón y numerosos puestos de tiro, así como posiciones con una ubicación encubierta de equipo pesado. Los sistemas de lanzallamas pesados TOS-1 "Pinocchio" y TOS-1A "Solntsepyok" funcionan en tales posiciones.

Las explosiones volumétricas están destruyendo las posiciones de los batallones nacionales ucranianos con la infraestructura establecida en el suelo, en montones. El área fortificada del enemigo se quema con la destrucción simultánea de mano de obra y equipo militar.

*


*

Después de tales ataques, las posiciones derrotadas del enemigo son ocupadas por la infantería. En las posiciones se estudia la propia estructura del recinto fortificado.

Una de las características son las hileras de trincheras, que estaban cubiertas con losas de hormigón desde arriba, y alrededor del perímetro estaban revestidas con varias hileras de sacos de arena, que a su vez estaban ocultas por terraplenes de tierra. Desde el exterior, podría parecer un pequeño refugio, pero de hecho, un área fortificada en el área de la misma Avdiivka: muchos cientos de metros de pasajes fortificados, incluidos los que conducen directamente al sector residencial.

Los militantes generalmente usan las siguientes tácticas: los ataques del MLRS o las armas de tanque se lanzan desde el territorio de los patios civiles ordinarios, incluso desde el sector del edificio de apartamentos, luego el conductor cambia rápidamente la posición del vehículo de combate y el grupo de apoyo de fuego, después de haber golpeado, se “zambulle” en las mencionadas trincheras, moviéndose a veces a una distancia de más de medio kilómetro del punto donde se disparó el fuego.

Al estudiar los sistemas del área fortificada, el NM de la DPR llegó a la conclusión de que los ataques no se pueden lanzar en la posición expuesta en sí, sino a su alrededor a una distancia de decenas o incluso cientos de metros. Así, se llenan trincheras y trincheras, y lo que sobrevive tras los ataques del MLRS, morteros y cañones de artillería, lo está ultimando TOS.

*https://topwar.ru/195646-ispolzovan...ohodovye-ukreplennye-ukrytija-protivnika.html*


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Esto en concreto merece una explicación.
> 
> Rusia (gobierno), están MUY moscas con el juego de "_la puta i la Ramoneta_" de la ONU-Secretario Guterres.
> 
> ...



No...

No creo en las casualidades a ese nivel...creo en las advertencias.

Rusia ha entrado en modo guerra total...lo tuvo que escuchar y quiza incluso sentir las vibraciones.

No hay hombre que no sienta temor...estara mas o menos acostumbrado...pero temor se siente temor. Miedo...esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## UNKAS (30 Abr 2022)

Repito el post en este hilo para aportar la perspectiva de un insider del FSB. Muy contentos no están, muy optimistas pues tampoco.







UNKAS dijo:


> Kadyrov es una hiena que se prepara a zamparse los despojos de lo que quede de Putin. Lo sabe el FSB, y la facción anti-Putin de los servicios secretos están filtrando a occidente los planes del checheno, se quejan amargamente de que la ceguera obcecada de Putin va directa al desastre para Rusia.
> 
> Hasta hoy, Kadyrov dice que es "el orgulloso soldado raso de Putin" y que gustoso se la come por detrás al turcochino si se lo pide. La realidad es muy distinta. Carta nº 16 filtrada por el FSB a WindofChange: *el plan de Kadyrov culmina en la creación de su propio Emirato Caucásico independiente*, y parece irle muy bien...
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Abr 2022)

A eso dedican nuestros impuestos, a parte de para vivir ellos de puta madre. Luego ni ayudas para el alquiler para un asalariado medio, ni para la familia, y la la luz y el gas por las nubes. Se puede ser gilipollas, pero no tanto. Para cortarles los huevos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Piensa, por ejemplo, en la IIWW, Rusia nunca declaró la guerra a Finlandia, ni Finlandia a Rusia. Era solo un asunto político de discusión de lindes, pero a lo bestia. Se hicieron una guerra de aúpa, 5 años en diferentes fases, pero nunca se declararon la guerra.
> O también en la IIWW, URSS Japón. 1939, batalla de Jaljin Gol ("Incidente de frontera").
> La URSS no declaró la guerra a Japón hasta el 8 de agosto de 1945.



De discusion de lindes nada, rata embustera. Stallin exigió a Finlandia territorio alrededor de S petersburgo bajo la amenaza de invasión. Los Finlandeses lucharon, perdieron Karelia pero ganaron su país. También se llevaron por delante varios cientos de miles de orcorusos en el proceso.


----------



## Argentium (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó el acceso del barco al puerto de Amsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso.



Una medida re inteligente, como vamos sobrados de gasoil no descargamos el barquito porque es de los malvados rusos, mientras fluye el gas ruso por las tuberías, además del petróleo, mientras miramos para otro lado, medida muy útil para joder a quienes necesitamos gasoil para trabajar, populism o de feria para retrasados, me extraña en usted defendiendo medidas populista. Saludos


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Sigo sin entender desde el primer día de la guerra por qué Occidente no agita el avispero ruso allí donde más de duele: apoyar grupos opositores en Bielorrusia que hagan caer el régimen, apoyar insurrecciones en Chechenia, instigar protestar sociales en el este ruso, etc etc. 

Eso le haría tremendo daño a Rusia.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final hay blindados para cualquier tipo de función. Yo pensaba que podía ser algo de esto, pero no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bombardearte día y noche con pepinazos del 152, día tras día, ya es una buena guerra sónica por si misma.
Cada día se publicita el informe diario del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, y uno de los datos que se dan son las "acciones de artillería".
Cada "acción de artillería" son entre 12 y 60 disparos de calibres gordos (dato obtenido de @Zhukov). Así que echa cuentas del ataque sónico.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

No hace falta ser del MI6 para saberlo, es inevitable que las tropas rusas estén moralmente hundidas. Las imágenes de destrucción de tanques, posiciones y baterías rusas que nos llegan son alucinantes, no vamos a caer en el infantilismo de pensar que las bajas no estan siendo muy altas también en lado ucraniano, pero el resultado final es que en un mes Rusia apenas ha tomado dos pueblos en la Batalla del Este y por cada drone que derriban o tanque ucraniano que destruyen, aparecen otros dos más. 

Pronto los rusos no tendrán ni para pagar muertos de hambre haciendo propaganda en internet. Negro futuro.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sigo sin entender desde el primer día de la guerra por qué Occidente no agita el avispero ruso allí donde más de duele: apoyar grupos opositores en Bielorrusia que hagan caer el régimen, apoyar insurrecciones en Chechenia, instigar protestar sociales en el este ruso, etc etc.
> 
> Eso le haría tremendo daño a Rusia.



Occidente no existe como agente en política internacional. Los intereses de Alemania no son los mismos que los de EEUU.


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Francia desconecta el 50 % de sus reactores nucleares en medio de la crisis energética
> 
> La mitad de los reactores nucleares de Francia han sido desconectados este viernes para su mantenimiento, en medio de una de las peores crisis energéticas que se recuerda en Europa, informó Bloomberg.
> 
> Francia, que es uno de los principales exportadores de electricidad del continente, *ha desconectado 28* *de sus 56* *reactores nucleares* debido a defectos o mantenimiento de rutina, obligando al proveedor de energía Electricité de France (EDF) a comprar energía de la red europea, en un momento de creciente demanda exacerbada por la escasez de gas natural.



La segunda vez desde que ha empezado el 2022.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Cómo será la desesperación rusa en obtener resultados inmediatos, que Putin ha enviado a Valery Gerasimov, el jefe del Estado mayor ruso y auténtico general de generales, a comandar las operaciones sobre el terreno. 

Esto supone un enorme riesgo para Moscú, sobre todo después de los 10 generales rusos abatidos en el campo de batalla hasta la fecha. Creo que se ha despedido de su mujer e hijos. 

Sabe que no volverá. Le quedan dos telediarios. A Putin tres


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2022)

Aunque es de 2020, el dibujito muestra que las bases NATO dependen de la energía rusa.


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La segunda vez desde que ha empezado el 2022.



Esto es un poco extraño. Esas ventanas suelen estar programadas de modo que su incidencia en el pico de generación sea la mínima posible, y suelen estar muy espaciadas en el tiempo porque una parada no es asinto trivial. Ago raro hay detrás de una parada tan brutal. Esperemos que al menos sea de corta duración.

O les falta combustible o hay sabotaje o daños técnicos gordos no previstos.

Aquí dice que es más o menos normal por el envejecimiento de los reactores. Y entonces surge una duda, ¿serán capaces los franceses de reponer planta a la velocidad a la que envejece? En principio su plan era pasar en masa a renovables pero ahora dicen que se lanzarán a más nuclear. Pero lleva más sse una década echar a andar un reactor desde la aprobación .









Pourquoi autant de réacteurs nucléaires français sont-ils actuellement à l'arrêt ?


[VIDÉO] - Près de la moitié des réacteurs nucléaires français sont à l'arrêt en ce début de printemps. Un nombre historiquement élevé qui a plusieurs causes.




www.tf1info.fr


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hace falta ser del MI6 para saberlo, es inevitable que las tropas rusas estén moralmente hundidas. Las imágenes de destrucción de tanques, posiciones y baterías rusas que nos llegan son alucinantes, no vamos a caer en el infantilismo de pensar que las bajas no estan siendo muy altas también en lado ucraniano, pero el resultado final es que en un mes Rusia apenas ha tomado dos pueblos en la Batalla del Este y por cada drone que derriban o tanque ucraniano que destruyen, aparecen otros dos más.
> 
> Pronto los rusos no tendrán ni para pagar muertos de hambre haciendo propaganda en internet. Negro futuro.



Te falta una E y una R en tu nombre y ya la idiotez la bordas. Tú debes creer que Ucrania es como Cáceres de grande....no?.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sigo sin entender desde el primer día de la guerra por qué Occidente no agita el avispero ruso allí donde más de duele: apoyar grupos opositores en Bielorrusia que hagan caer el régimen, apoyar insurrecciones en Chechenia, instigar protestar sociales en el este ruso, etc etc.
> 
> Eso le haría tremendo daño a Rusia.



Eso ya se hizo, se hace, y se seguirá intentando.
Bielorrusia:








Protestas en Bielorrusia de 2020-2021 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




"Este de Rusia" Kazajistan:








Protestas en Kazajistán de 2022 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Chechenia et Alt.:








Chechenos y tártaros combaten para defender a Ucrania | DW | 27.03.2022


El señor de la guerra checheno y aliado de Vladimir Putin, Ramzan Kadyrov, se jactó del papel de sus soldados en Ucrania. Pero muchos chechenos y tártaros musulmanes están en el bando contrario, combatiendo a Rusia.




www.dw.com





Las quejas rusas por los intentos de desestabilización NO son ninguna paranoia, son hechos constatados más que habituales.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88





Spoiler



el tapicero


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> De discusion de lindes nada, rata embustera. Stallin exigió a Finlandia territorio alrededor de S petersburgo bajo la amenaza de invasión. Los Finlandeses lucharon, perdieron Karelia pero ganaron su país. También se llevaron por delante varios cientos de miles de orcorusos en el proceso.



Yo también te quiero.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te falta una E y una R en tu nombre y ya la idiotez la bordas. Tú debes creer que Ucrania es como Cáceres de grande....no?.



Tú si que bordas lo idiota que eres.....listillo de mierda.


----------



## porconsiguiente (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



Efectivamente son altavoces, se suelen emplear cuando entran en batalla con música para intimidar al enemigo y motivar al ejército, normalmente la cabalgata de las valkirias .
Ya se ha usado en algunas batallas.


----------



## Arraki (30 Abr 2022)

Se está confirmando la debacle de Oskil


----------



## piru (30 Abr 2022)

No se confirma el rescate de la babushka. Irina:

"Por desgracia, tengo que informar a todo el mundo... La Babushka Roja no fue evacuada y en realidad no hay noticias sobre ella... Las autoridades rusas han hablado de ello hoy después de los desafortunados informes."

t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/2783


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Los rusos han enseñado delfines para detectar minas en los puertos y chimpancés para escribir en los foros.


----------



## Arraki (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por similitud con otras cosas que he visto , creo que simplemente lo que parece ...son altavoces ultrapotentes. Propaganda, les estarán pidiendo que se rindan.



Exacto, son para lanzar proclamas para que el enemigo se rinda, guerra psicológica vamos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

En el área de Popasnaya (LPR) este T-64BV ucraniano fue capturado por las fuerzas que avanzaban.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Abr 2022)

Cabe la posibilidad de que toda la operación militar especial sea en realidad una finta?


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Los días pasan sin grandes avances, Rusia se desangra mientras Ucrania se fortalece, el berrinche de Lavrov es normal de la impotencia que siente.


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Esto es de la serie no?



El que se encara con Moisés le han dado pasaporte.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La segunda vez desde que ha empezado el 2022.



No entiendo nada, parece buscado, gas d argelia, ahora este parón nuclear en Francia...


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los días pasan sin grandes avances, Rusia se desangra mientras Ucrania se fortalece, el berrinche de Lavrov es normal de la impotencia que siente.



Por favor, no hagas más el ridículo.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ya es una buenadato obtenido de @Zhukov). Así que echa cuentas del ataque sónico.



Y te vas al ignore a chuparte mutuamente la polla con ese genocida.

Efectivización de la medida: 1730 hora de Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

WILK dijo:


> A ver, Zhukov es un cretino integral. Odia a los ucranianos, para el todos son nazis o indeseables. Si pudiera haría una limpieza étnica. Una vez que toma bando es incapaz de comprensión alguna por las razones del enemigo, son subhumanos. Tiene algún tipo de patología mental, la misma que le lleva a filtrar a todo dios que dice algo que no le gusta. Eso en un foro, pero en la vida real si pudiera en vez de bloquearte te inentaría eliminar. Es un sujeto peligroso. Ahora te da un zanks y parece que se arrepiente de lo que ha dicho, pero en realidad solo hace politica. Eso es lo que piensa, y hasta lo que piensa su mujer, contado por él mismo.



Lávate la boca, 5 años en el foro y 80 mensajes.
Hijo de puta, al baúl


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Los ucranianos están defendiéndose de un sádico invasor. Sus aliados le ayudan económicamente y con el armamento necesario para defenderse. Es más, ya comienza el avance ucraniano, los mercenarios y ejército rusofascista están cayendo como moscas, frente a las posiciones defensivas ucranianas. 

Con el nuevo armamento, empieza la recuperación de su integridad territorial.


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Esto en concreto merece una explicación.
> 
> Rusia (gobierno), están MUY moscas con el juego de "_la puta i la Ramoneta_" de la ONU-Secretario Guterres.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, pero el Guterrez y el Zelensky no estaban en Kiev. El misil, si.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Se está confirmando la debacle de Oskil



Había otro contingente muy numeroso, estimado también en circa 1.000 efectivos, casi copado en el otro extremo, en la zona de Aleksandrivka (Jerson-Nikolayev).
A ver si sale algo, se confirma o desmiente, logran zafarse, caen.....


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por favor, no hagas más el ridículo.



Ridiculo el que haces tú en cada post que escribes y nos tenemos que aguantar....listillo


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos están defendiéndose de un sádico invasor. Sus aliados le ayudan económicamente y con el armamento necesario para defenderse. Es más, *ya comienza el avance ucraniano,* los mercenarios y ejército rusofascista están cayendo como moscas, *frente a las posiciones defensivas ucranianas.*
> 
> Con el nuevo armamento, empieza la recuperación de su integridad territorial.



En qué quedamos Teo? Los ukros ... avanzan o se defienden?


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Había otro contingente muy numeroso, estimado también en circa 1.000 efectivos, casi copado en el otro extremo, en la zona de Aleksandrivka (Jerson-Nikolayev).
> A ver si sale algo, se confirma o desmiente, logran zafarse, caen.....



Así era, pero ellos aún se podían retirar por un pequeño reducto


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es un poco extraño. Esas ventanas suelen estar programadas de modo que su incidencia en el pico de generación sea la mínima posible, y suelen estar muy espaciadas en el tiempo porque una parada no es asinto trivial. Ago raro hay detrás de una parada tan brutal. Esperemos que al menos sea de corta duración.
> 
> O les falta combustible o hay sabotaje o daños técnicos gordos no previstos.
> 
> ...



La primera vez a consecuencia de parar la mitad de las centrales nucleares creo que llegaron a pagar más de 1000 EUR/MWh, a saber a cuanto asciende está vez.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Muy bien, pero el Guterrez y el Zelensky no estaban en Kiev. El misil, si.



Ya pero en diplomacia, el teatro de las apariencias es lo que importa.
A efectos de opinión pública y publicada, el misilazo a la fábrica de misiles de Kiev fue "cuando Guterres estaba con Zelensky en Kiev".


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Rusia no tendrá reparos en abandonar a sus soldados en el frente como ya hizo en la segunda guerra mundial si le conviene, para el kremlin, la obligación de un soldado es morir.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ridiculo el que haces tú en cada post que escribes y nos tenemos que aguantar....listillo



Falta la viñeta de Santi Orue...


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Moldavia admite que 'no puede renunciar' al suministro de gas ruso después de asegurar un plan de respaldo*
> 
> El jueves, la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, reconoció que el gas ruso para su país era insustituible y expresó su esperanza de que Gazprom realice entregas.
> 
> ...



Es un caso parecido al de Yeltsin. Fue captada para la CIA en los años 90 y colocada en el Banco Mundial, y desde entonces trabaja para Usa.
El problema es que su país es una basura, y no hace ni cosquillas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

No es el mismo, pero usaban uno muy parecido el Po-2







Este es el que tenemos en España en vuelo en la FIO.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y te vas al ignore a chuparte mutuamente la polla con ese genocida.
> 
> Efectivización de la medida: 1730 hora de Buenos Aires, Argentina.



Trabajo que me ahorras. 
Gracias.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En qué quedamos Teo? Los ukros ... avanzan o se defienden?



Aqui Keldenito en plena guerra....


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Falta la viñeta de Santi Orue...



Ya te puso algo parecido, mira arriba


----------



## Tmax400 (30 Abr 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, Rusia no nos quitó en una guerra Cuba, Puerto Rico y Filipinas ni hemos estado nunca en guerra contra ellos. Un español que sea pro-yankee ( decir "pro americano" es inexacto porque América es mucho mas que los EEUU) puede serlo por influencia de los mass mierda , porque admira el poder y el dinero o porque Jolibu le ha lavado el cerebro pero NO por motivos históricos.
> 
> Rusia en cambio históricamente tiene varios puntos en común con España: los dos han sido invadidos por la fuerza por tiranías orientales y los dos se han liberado por las armas,.... después de eso los dos se expandieron hasta construir imperios enormes y los dos han sido enemigos crónicos de Inglaterra (España hasta 1707) y despues de esa fecha los dos del Reino Unido (de los hijos de la Gran ...) nosotros en el siglo XVIII y ellos en el XIX.
> 
> Por supuesto ahora en el 2022 España no es nada ni tiene intereses propios, es un estado títere al servicio de una organización imperial de los anglocabrones que le obliga a defender unos países remotos del Báltico a 3.000 km. pero no le garantiza la integridad de su territorio porque somos aliados de nuestros enemigos históricos.... y que lo siguen siendo, ojo, ya que han desmantelado nuestro ejército, nuestro estado y nuestra economía y amenazan con desmantelar nuestro territorio...teniendo en cuenta todo ésto ¿qué cojones de malo tiene ser pro ruso?...y además hay un axioma que va a misa tanto en la vida como en la política y es que los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos...



Por ponerle un pero, nos tangaron con los barcos que les compramos vía borbónica del felón Fernando VII.
Lo de la Guerra Civil no lo tengo en cuenta puesto que eso era ya la previa de la SGM, fostiándose en España. Igual que ahora es la previa de la TGM fostiándose en Ucrania.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Así es como los ucranianos piensan ganar la guerra a los rusos.


Entregándoles tanto armamento que colapse Rusia por no poder almacenarlo.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Lavrov, pensó tu tito Putin que sería un día de picnic, pero no salen las cuentas ¿verdad? Ahora no sabéis como acabar. Cierto es que vais a destruir parte de Ucrania, pero las pérdidas vuestras las tendréis que pagar vosotros los invasores y también las de los ucranianos con los embargos y sanciones.


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como hay que hacerte entender que lo encomiable del pueblo ruso es precisamente su voluntad, su capacidad de resistencia, su conciencia de pueblo historico que no se averguenza de su pasado, con sus aciertos...pero tambien con sus errores, para no tener que repetirlos???
> 
> El partido comunista ruso no se come una mierda...la bandera sovietica es un simbolo de union, mambru...
> 
> *Y Vlad, el Zar, ya ha dicho que cree en un mundo multipolar,* con un mercado libre donde cada pais tenga derecho a ser y existir como quiera, sin intromisiones, donde haya una divisa NO MANIPULABLE...donde pueda colocar sus productos sin manipulaciones del gallo del corral...



El zar manda poco en Rusia. Manda este:

Nikolái Pátrushev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ya te puso algo parecido, mira arriba



Son los que no paran de repetir que Rusia está jodida y tal. Luego los que vivimos en ese país debemos ser los últimos en enterarnos...


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *Esto es un poco extraño*. Esas ventanas suelen estar programadas de modo que su incidencia en el pico de generación sea la mínima posible, y suelen estar muy espaciadas en el tiempo porque una parada no es asinto trivial. *Ago raro hay detrás de una parada tan brutal*. Esperemos que al menos sea de corta duración.




No sé porque, pero me parece que si pudiésemos ver el MAPA de las centrales que se desactivaron, podríamos deducir algunas cosas.

_¿Las estarán desactivando en prevención de un ataque nuclear ruso?
¿Saben algo que no sabemos?
¿Son centrales que rodean Paris, o las más próximas a grandes ciudades, o todas de una misma zona?_

Si conseguimos la ubicación por ahí "intuimos" algunas respuestas posibles.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si me permites faltan dos más.
> 
> *Rasante - Polikarpov R-5
> 
> ...







__





Aviones de la Guerra Civil Española, 1937.


Os voy a "ametrallar" con una nutrida ráfaga de fotos y datos, pero podeís ir poniendo vosotros. DW-371 DW-500 Hay un verdadero montón, poner fotos molonas y comentar lo que os salga de los cojones.




www.burbuja.info





Si ves que faltan modelos que conozcas te invito a que lo reflotes y los pongas.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver Bot-GILIPOLLAS,seria un honor para mi que ese japuta se acordara...


----------



## NPI (30 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es un caso parecido al de Yeltsin. Fue captada para la CIA en los años 90 y colocada en el Banco Mundial, y desde entonces trabaja para Usa.
> El problema es que su país es una basura, y no hace ni cosquillas.



Maia Sandu


> De 1989 a 1994, se especializó en administración en la Academia de Estudios Económicos de Moldavia (ASEM). Entonces, de 1995 a 1998, se especializó en relaciones internacionales en la Academia de Administración Pública de Moldavia (AAP) en Chisináu. En *2010*, se *graduó *del *Escuela de Gobierno John F. Kennedy en la Universidad de Harvard*.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El principal medio de comunicación ucraniano, UNIAN, va al cementerio de los falsos
> 
> Esta escoria está difundiendo un vídeo falso, haciendo pasar un buque estadounidense por un buque de guerra ruso que supuestamente está detonando una mina.
> Salvo que la verdad es que el vídeo muestra un simulacro militar de EE.UU. que no logró destruir el buque desguazado "Fach" durante 12 horas.
> ...



Pero sí es un Oliver Hazard Perry, no se puede confundir con un barco ruso, es un Santa María de las de España.


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu



Otra en nómina de Washinton. Esas personas nunca, repito, NUNCA van a actuar en función de los intereses de sus países natales. Están moldeados en la Anglosfera (en los EEUU o en Reino Unido, por lo general), han sido "captados", y son fieles a sus mentores. Como sucedía antaño, cuando los hijos de los gobernantes de los estados vasallos iban a formarse a las cortes de a quienes debían obediencia y lealtad.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

Ese presentador seguramente tenga órdenes estrictas de no permitir ninguna mención a las muertes de soldados rusos. En realidad ese militar sólo quería guardar un minuto de silencio por los caídos. Esa susceptibilidad del presentador es completamente contraproducente respecto al fin que se pretende (que la opinión pública no piense en el alto número de bajas)

En el manejo de la propaganda (la buena propaganda no debe parecer que lo es) y control de la opinión pública los rusos son demasiado toscos


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Dinamarca ha decidido enviar 25 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal (APC) Piranha III, 50 APC M113G3DK y una gran cantidad de morteros a Ucrania.

Rusia ahora está luchando contra todo Occidente y se lo merecen.

Es hora de asestar golpes devastadores contra el ejército ruso hasta que se retiren.


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No sé porque, pero me parece que si pudiésemos ver el MAPA de las centrales que se desactivaron, podríamos deducir algunas cosas.
> 
> _¿Las estarán desactivando en prevención de un ataque nuclear ruso?
> ¿Saben algo que no sabemos?
> ...



Pues una de ellas la conozco y es Chinon, cuatro reactores, por cierto un pueblo muy bonito a orillas de un afluente Loira y a doscientos y muchos kilómetros de París . Las más próximas a París son Dampierre,también en el Loira, y Nogent. A ver si esas están entre las detenidas o no. De todos modos en Francia hay tantas que a distancia parecida a Chinon tienes todas las normadas y las fronterizas , que son muchas (en Gravelines hay seis reactores nada menos).

Veo que en Nogent pararon uno en Marzo.









France : Nogent : Arrêt en urgence du réacteur 2


Jeudi 10 mars 2022, à 5h34 du matin, le réacteur 2 de la centrale nucléaire de Nogent-sur-Seine s'est arrêté en urgence. Les dispositifs qui surveillent l'activité du réacteur ont détecté un problème suffisamment sérieux pour stopper immédiatement la réaction nucléaire.




www.sortirdunucleaire.org




El mismo día pararon un Dampierre también, no sé cuántos habrá parados del Loira, que son 10 o 12









France : Dampierre : Arrêt en urgence du réacteur 2


Jeudi 10 mars 2022 à 4 heures du matin, le réacteur 2 de la centrale nucléaire de Dampierre s'est arrêté d'un coup, en urgence. Les dispositifs de surveillance ont détectés un problème et ont déclenché l'arrêt automatique du réacteur. EDF cherche le problème en question.




www.sortirdunucleaire.org


----------



## El_Suave (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sigo sin entender desde el primer día de la guerra por qué Occidente no agita el avispero ruso allí donde más de duele: apoyar grupos opositores en Bielorrusia que hagan caer el régimen, apoyar insurrecciones en Chechenia, instigar protestar sociales en el este ruso, etc etc.
> 
> Eso le haría tremendo daño a Rusia.



¿La gente como tú de dónde sale?. Tienes que ser muy ignorante, que en caso de que seas muy joven sería entendible.

Pero que cojones crees que ha estado haciendo occidente en los últimos 30 años. En los últimos 30 años contra Rusia, en los últimos más de 100 años contra la URSS.

Insurrecciones en Chechenia suelta el menda, es para desconojarse, ¿pero dónde estabas tú en los 90?.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que si ves la misma conversación en un canal público de UK o de EEUU no lo interpretarías como una amenaza



Eso son suposiciones tuyas, nada más, no me conoces para hacer esa afirmación, al igual que nadie en este foro.
Lo que es cierto es que se dice eso en los canales PÚBLICOS rusos, y por eso lo interpreto como una amenaza, a quien? pues, precisamente la gran mayoría de los que pagarían el pato no son "agentes de la OTAN" precisamente, y sé, además, que es algo usual
Invito, por supuesto, a que me muestres algo similar con objetivos en Rusia en canales americanos o ingleses, o europeos, sin duda, podrás poner el enlace, cierto?


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que si ves la misma conversación en un canal público de UK o de EEUU no lo interpretarías como una amenaza



Eso son suposiciones tuyas, nada más, no me conoces para hacer esa afirmación, al igual que nadie en este foro.
Lo que es cierto es que se dice eso en los canales PÚBLICOS rusos, y por eso lo interpreto como una amenaza, a quien? pues, precisamente la gran mayoría de los que pagarían el pato no son "agentes de la OTAN" precisamente, y sé, además, que es algo usual
Invito, por supuesto, a que me muestres algo similar con objetivos en Rusia en canales americanos o ingleses, o europeos, sin duda, podrás poner el enlace, cierto?


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son los que no paran de repetir que Rusia está jodida y tal. Luego los que vivimos en ese país debemos ser los últimos en enterarnos...



Hombre, cuando te ladran que hay escasez y colas y te toca leer ese post en la caja del magnit...


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu
> De 1989 a 1994, se especializó en administración en la Academia de Estudios Económicos de Moldavia (ASEM). Entonces, de 1995 a 1998, se especializó en relaciones internacionales en la Academia de Administración Pública de Moldavia (AAP) en Chisináu. En *2010*, se *graduó *del *Escuela de Gobierno John F. Kennedy en la Universidad de Harvard*.



Ese es el centro de la CIA para caniches del exterior.
Muy previsible.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## FiorenzoMagni (30 Abr 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El zar manda poco en Rusia. Manda este:
> 
> Nikolái Pátrushev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



??


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Os están avisando gilipollas como antes lo hicieron con Ucrania.
> 
> Otra cosa es que seáis tan mierdas y de tan escasas entendederas como para creer que a un país como Rusia se le puede acorralar, ningunear y amenazar impunemente. Los de tu escalafón soís tan miserablemente serviles con vuestro amo que si este os lo pide dejaréis morir de hambre a vuestros propios hijos. Al menos los putos vendidos de los escalafones más altos se lo están llevando calentito.



¿A quien estoy acorralando yo?
Soy una simple persona que cree que no hay nada más importante que la libertad de pensar y de actuar como cada uno quiera, que no cree en el poder del estado y que piensa que esa es la mayor amenaza y lo que impide que viva bien mucha gente
Si eso me hace "acorralador", no me siento culpable, la verdad...

Tengo muchos amigos en Rusia, he viajado por allí más de 8 veces...podría decir que he pasado 6 meses de mi vida y..pienso lo que pienso, y no, no estoy acorralando a nadie...solo me gusta pensar


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿La gente como tú de dónde sale?. Tienes que ser muy ignorante, que en caso de que seas muy joven sería entendible.
> 
> Pero que cojones crees que ha estado haciendo occidente en los últimos 30 años. En los últimos 30 años contra Rusia, en los últimos más de 100 años contra la URSS.
> 
> Insurrecciones en Chechenia suelta el menda, es para desconojarse, ¿pero dónde estabas tú en los 90?.



Eaaaaa ya salió el listillo del foro.....que manera de hacer el ridiculo jomio....


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra en nómina de Washinton. Esas personas nunca, repito, NUNCA van a actuar en función de los intereses de sus países natales. Están moldeados en la Anglosfera (en los EEUU o en Reino Unido, por lo general), han sido "captados", y son fieles a sus mentores. Como sucedía antaño, cuando los hijos de los gobernantes de los estados vasallos iban a formarse a las cortes de a quienes debían obediencia y lealtad.



Hay cosas que nunca cambian


----------



## Salamandra (30 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es un caso parecido al de Yeltsin. Fue captada para la CIA en los años 90 y colocada en el Banco Mundial, y desde entonces trabaja para Usa.
> El problema es que su país es una basura, y no hace ni cosquillas.



Ummm, si pagara todo suma y pierdes dinero. Unos cuantos pequeñitos y el mordisco no es tan peque, al margen de a ver que haces con el producto, no es fácil almacenarlo y todo lo que iba por conductos a la UE no sé yo si vas a poder metérselo a China por conductos porque igual no tiene uso en el trayecto o no tiene regasificadora en el trayecto para que le sea rentable.

Pero ésto es una buena excusa para Rusia para quedarse con clientes solventes, bien sea ganando dinero o en influencia. Con tiempo y discreción ya barajarás otras opciones.

Y no estaría yo tan seguro que no hace ni cosquillas. Si hace pero por el otro lado.

Ahora esa señora tiene un dilema y algo que negociar porque como no se puede quedar sin gas o le ponen caramelo los otánicos o se lo come su gente enfadándose o se lo compra a Rusia a precio justo y por adelantado. Haga lo que haga es una ventaja para Rusia. En poco tiempo bajada de falda de la señora, a apoquinar la OTAN o población de uñas, todo buenas cosas para Rusia.

¿Teneis mapa de los gaseoductos con China si los hay ya y si tiene en destino China el consumo requerido?. Porque si no los hay y parte del gas que sobra se tiene que meter en buques tenemos un problema serio de escasez a nivel mundial.

Por cierto... ¿Bielorusia está en las mismas con las sanciones? porque por ahí si que tiene que haber conexión de tubos me parece.

Umm, Moldavia es buen sitio para entrar en Transnitria y ahora se puede quedar sin pagar las deudas barato.... malo, malo...o más caro para Rusia.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lavrov, pensó tu tito Putin que sería un día de picnic, pero no salen las cuentas ¿verdad? Ahora no sabéis como acabar. Cierto es que vais a destruir parte de Ucrania, pero las pérdidas vuestras las tendréis que pagar vosotros los invasores y también las de los ucranianos con los embargos y sanciones.


----------



## jabalino (30 Abr 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los comunistas rusos aman a Rusia, odian a su Franco local llamado Nicolas el Sanguinario, los comunistas chinos aman a China, odian a su Franco local llamado Chian Kay Chek, los comunistas cubanos aman a Cuba, odian a su Franco local llamado Batista, los comunistas coreanos aman a Corea, odian a su Franco local llamdo Shigman Ree, los comunistas vietnamitas aman a Vietnam, odian a su Franco local llamado Diem, Los fascistas españoles amais a Franco.



Imbécil, su Franco era la URSS. Dos regímenes prácticamente calcados en la mayoría de sus políticas. Los franquistas de verdad, totalmente antiotanistas, están con Putin y por la neutralidad total de España. 

Deja de hacer la risa.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Hombre, cuando te ladran que hay escasez y colas y te toca leer ese post en la caja del magnit...



Y sólo tienes a dos tías delante...  Que gente no tiene ni puta idea de Rusia ande dando lecciones a los que viven allí, tiene cojones... Desde que si son turcochinos hasta que ahora sólo comemos kasha...


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



lo subo,

¡Cargas "Angara-1.2" *Z* ! 

t.me/Oleg_Blokhin/26332


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y sólo tienes a dos tías delante...  Que gente no tiene ni puta idea de Rusia ande dando lecciones a los que viven allí, tiene cojones... Desde que si son turcochinos hasta que ahora sólo comemos kasha...



Y yo que estoy viendo los extractos bancarios de lo que gasto en comida en estos últimos meses... Aqui aqui aqui en España...
Si es que frustra estar rodeado de pollinos


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hombre, va mas mucho mas allá de una ideología comunista... pero yo no espero que el señor Martinez Gorriarán entienda esto, entre otras muchas cosas que tampoco entiende no de Rusia o Ucrania, sino de todo


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



les dicen que se rindan.


----------



## Julc (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Querrá decir 1000 tanques al día, ¿no?


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Va a querer bolsa?


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Angelina Jolie llegó a Lviv.

Ahora en la estación conversando con los ucranianos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Abr 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra en nómina de Washinton. Esas personas nunca, repito, NUNCA van a actuar en función de los intereses de sus países natales. Están moldeados en la Anglosfera (en los EEUU o en Reino Unido, por lo general), han sido "captados", y son fieles a sus mentores. Como sucedía antaño, cuando los hijos de los gobernantes de los estados vasallos iban a formarse a las cortes de a quienes debían obediencia y lealtad.



Algo así como Solana o Borrell?


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (30 Abr 2022)

En qué quedamos, ¿los rusos son franquistas o los rusos reponen las estatuas de Lenin?.

Aunque bueno lo de acusar al enemigo de una cosa y su contraria, siempre que ambas cosas sean percibidas como negativas, no lo están descubriendo estos desgarramantas ahora, es algo muy viejo.


----------



## Arraki (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Había otro contingente muy numeroso, estimado también en circa 1.000 efectivos, casi copado en el otro extremo, en la zona de Aleksandrivka (Jerson-Nikolayev).
> A ver si sale algo, se confirma o desmiente, logran zafarse, caen.....



Así es. Los que tú comentas tienen una ruta de 25 metros de ancho por 200 de largo a campo abierto para poder escapar. Sinceramente no se que podría ser peor, estar entre la artillería y el lago o tener que recorrer el paso ese siendo el pato del tiro al pato.

Lo más normal sería que se rindieran, pero ya sabes que las órdenes son las de luchar hasta el último ucraniano...


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues lo ponen simplemente porque es un símbolo ruso al que le han quitado precisamente su ideología, porque Lenin decía que Rusia era una prisión de naciones y deseaba que siendo Rusia capitalista debía perder las guerras para que colapsase y se pudiese llevar a cabo una revolución ...

Por algo Putin ha puesto a Lenin de vuelta y media mil veces, incluso forzando equiparar la existencia de la nación ucraniana a un invento de Lenin. Lenin hoy estaría en la cárcel o muerto en la Rusia de Putin.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

​

Encontrados los cuerpos de tres hombres en medio de un bosque con signos de tortura, en Buchansky, Kiev.

Según la policía, fueron torturados durante mucho tiempo y con crueldad: toda su ropa estaba cubierta de sangre, les dispararon en las extremidades. Asesinado con un tiro en la oreja.

Todavía no se ha podido identificarlos. En total, en el territorio de la región de Kiev, los investigadores ya han examinado 1202 cuerpos de civiles asesinados por el ejército ruso.


----------



## magufone (30 Abr 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pues lo ponen simplemente porque es un símbolo ruso al que le han quitado precisamente su ideología, porque Lenin decía que Rusia era una prisión de naciones y deseaba que siendo Rusia capitalista debía perder las guerras para que colapsase y se pudiese llevar a cabo una revolución ...



Bebe mas de un nacionalismo ruso que de comunismo propiamente dicho, conviviendo a la par con simbolos zaristas. Pero estos tontológos rebuznan sin tener la mas minima vergüenza profesional


----------



## arriondas (30 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Algo así como Solana o Borrell?



Exactamente. Así se aseguran de que sean fieles; no basta con enchufarles pasta, hay que moldearlos, americanizarlos.


----------



## dedalo00 (30 Abr 2022)

El chiste se cuenta solo, una desnutrida Angelina Jolie frente a una mujer con aspecto mucho más sana.

La raquitica y mercenaria Angelina Jolie hace unos años visitando la fontera de Colombia con Venezuela, ahora en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Más crímenes de guerra rusos

Prisionero ucraniano, lo ejecutan y le mandan las fotografías a su madre.

 



¿Veis porque me alegro por cada soldado ruso muerto? 

No son seres humanos, son animales y como tal han de ser tratados


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso son suposiciones tuyas, nada más, no me conoces para hacer esa afirmación, al igual que nadie en este foro.
> Lo que es cierto es que se dice eso en los canales PÚBLICOS rusos, y por eso lo interpreto como una amenaza, a quien? pues, precisamente la gran mayoría de los que pagarían el pato no son "agentes de la OTAN" precisamente, y sé, además, que es algo usual
> Invito, por supuesto, a que me muestres algo similar con objetivos en Rusia en canales americanos o ingleses, o europeos, sin duda, podrás poner el enlace, cierto?




¿Te parece poca amenaza que la OTAN tenga practicamente rodeada a Rusia?

Saludos.


----------



## clapham5 (30 Abr 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado 
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que sabe que el clapham tardara 0 coma 0 minutos en comentarla aqui , nah por si cae algun(os) ZANK(S) . Resulta que hay una anciana en la aldea rusa de Bodrovskiy ( cerca de Yakaterinburg ) que ha visto el futuro y su prediccion esta causando furor . La anciana tiene 111 anos y esta medio ciega pero llamo al bisnieto Sacha para contarle la historia 
Ha visto a Putin y a Trump recoger juntos el Nobel de la Paz 2025 en Oslo bajo una nevada impresionante . 
El clapham tenia sus sospechas de un Pacto Molotov Ribbentrop entre Trump y El Zar que fue abortado a tiempo , pero si Trump vuelve en 2024 y todavia esta la Guerra en Ucrania es posible , bueno ...la anciana lo vio , que Trump y Putin lleguen a un " ACUERDO " 
y se repartan Europa . Y donde estara esa frontera , clapham ?  
Pues las fronteras de la OTAN de 1997 . Trump levantara todas las sanciones a Rusia , Bielorrusia , Nicaragua , Venezuela 
El embargo a Cuba tambien . Habra una amnistia general de presos sin delitos sexuales ( nota : en el 2023 se reformara el codigo penal y solo se considerara delito sexual si la victima es guapa , si parece una jicotea se considera falta y multa ) 
El clapham esta horrorizado de que Rusia se deje enganar ...otra vez . Rusia entregara Ucrania , Moldavia , Estonia , Letonia , Lituania , Finlandia Noruega , Suecia , media Polonia , Eslovaquia , Hungria y un cacho de Rumania ...NAH , lo que conquisto durante el 2022


----------



## lapetus (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu



Todas las pavas de Soros tienen la misma pinta.
Que raro que aquí hayan puesto a un Sánchez.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Los ocupantes rusos supuestamente roban ventiladores pulmonares del hospital de Mariupol.

El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andryushchenko dijo que los rusos estaban saqueando la ciudad mayoritariamente ocupada, incluso robando equipos médicos como ventiladores pulmonares y llevándolos a Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

*Canciller Serguéi Lavrov: Ha llegado la hora de la verdad. O todos aceptamos que alguien [EEUU] solo con un grupo de sus satélites decida cómo va a vivir la humanidad, o la humanidad vivirá sobre la base de la Carta de la ONU. * 









* 







"Existe tal trabajo: hablar con idiotas" *


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu



Lastima el corte de pelo.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

Transferencia de obuses rusos y combustible a Donbas, Se transporta otra chatarra de los años 60.


----------



## ccartech (30 Abr 2022)

La situación operativa en la región de Járkov según la información de la parte ucraniana


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que es cierto es que se dice eso en los canales PÚBLICOS rusos, y por eso lo interpreto como una amenaza, a quien? pues, precisamente la gran mayoría de los que pagarían el pato no son "agentes de la OTAN" precisamente, y sé, además, que es algo usual



Tú crees que todas las personas que participan en las mesas camilla de la TV pública rusa son robots que dicen exactamente lo que quiere Putin. Y lo crees o lo quieres creer porque seguramente has comprado la falsa narrativa para la plebe según la que todo el jaleo se debe al terrible autocrata ruso imperialista que amenaza a las "naciones de bien"

Lo que ves en la TV rusa es la misma unanimidad y apoyo al estado que puedes ver en EEUU o España (en este caso apoyo al Imperio) en líneas generales sólo que allí cualquier disidencia es directamente vetada y censurada. Todas las personas que llevan a esos programas se van a mantener en la misma línea oficial pero son libres para expresar cualquier punto de vista siempre que esté dentro de esos parámetros establecidos.

Y siempre hay algún mascachapas o exaltado que dice tonterías o propone soluciones extremas. De hecho al que habla de nukear UK le replican haciéndole ver que eso equivaldría a la destrucción total de la humanidad

Veis lo que queréis ver


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Imbécil, su Franco era la URSS. Dos regímenes prácticamente calcados en la mayoría de sus políticas. Los franquistas de verdad, totalmente antiotanistas, están con Putin y por la neutralidad total de España.
> 
> Deja de hacer la risa.




Como los franquistas de ahora sean tan neutrales en la guerra de Ucrania como lo eran en la II Guerra Mundial pues estamos aviados. A no ser que a mandar tropas como la División Azul lo llames tú neutralidad, entonces me callo...

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Un fotógrafo ruso acoge a refugiados ucranianos en Praga.*
El fotógrafo ruso Pavel Oskin lucha a su manera contra el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin al abrir sus puertas a los refugiados ucranianos y ayudarlos a encontrar un trabajo en Praga, la capital de República Checa.

Con la ayuda de algunos amigos, el hombre, de 48 años, transformó una antigua tienda vietnamita que se iba a ser destruida en una casa de acogida. Actualmente el lugar, situado en el norte de la capital checa, acoge a 16 ucranianos, pero hay espacio para unos diez más.

"Sé tomar fotos y podría ir a la guerra, pero seré más útil aquí", explica a la AFP Oskin, un aficionado de las Harley Davidson.

"Mientras [el presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin siga esta lucha, yo responderé así (...). Esta es mi guerra", continúa. Su teléfono móvil no para de sonar.

Este fotógrafo de paisajes, que viaja por todo el mundo para promover su arte, se trasladó de Rusia a Praga en 2008.

"Mi hija tenía seis años y Putin ya estaba en el poder. Me di cuenta de que allí no había futuro", dice.

Tras la invasión de Ucrania por Rusia el 24 de febrero, recaudó unos 20.000 dólares a través de Facebook para su proyecto.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Polikarpov I-16 Mosca / Rata – FIO Fundación Infante de Orleans


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ocupantes rusos supuestamente roban ventiladores pulmonares del hospital de Mariupol.
> 
> El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andryushchenko dijo que los rusos estaban saqueando la ciudad mayoritariamente ocupada, incluso robando equipos médicos como ventiladores pulmonares y llevándolos a Rusia.



¿Y las incubadoras de bebés no las están robando también?
Es que por reciclar estupideces y manipulaciones, todo sirve. Ya se sabe que el populacho tiene memoria de pez.





La mentira de Nayirah, el montaje en el Congreso de EEUU que sirvió para justificar la primera guerra de Irak


Nayirah, que se presentó ante los congresistas como voluntaria en un hospital de Kuwait, denunció en un emotivo discurso que el ejército de Sadam Husein sacaba de las incubadoras a los bebés solo para que se muriesen




www.eldiario.es


----------



## goodbyeSpain (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más crímenes de guerra rusos
> 
> Prisionero ucraniano, lo ejecutan y le mandan las fotografías a su madre.
> 
> ...



Vaya fotomontaje paco.....


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Un avión de reconocimiento de Rusia violó el viernes el espacio aéreo de Suecia.*
*Un avión de reconocimiento de Rusia entró en el espacio aéreo sueco* el viernes, según ha anunciado este sábado el personal del país escandinavo, cuyas autoridades están *considerando una posible candidatura a la OTAN* tras la invasión de Ucrania por Rusia.

"Un avión de hélice AN-30 ruso violó el espacio aéreo sueco el viernes por la noche", ha informado el Departamento de Defensa sueco en un comunicado, y ha añadido que* sus equipos habían seguido todo el incidente y lo habían fotografiado*.









Un avión espía ruso viola el espacio aéreo sueco


Un avión ruso de reconocimiento violó el viernes brevemente el espacio aéreo de Suecia, informaron este sábado oficiales del país escandinavo que desde la invasión rusa de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Ataques recientes a diversas posiciones. Perdonar si hay alguno repetido.

Resultó que una base militar estaba equipada justo en las granjas. Después de eso, se realizaron ataques precisos con cañones autopropulsados "Msta-S" 2S19 y todo el lugar fue destruido con algunos nazis en su interior.


----------



## jabalino (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como los franquistas de ahora sean tan neutrales en la guerra de Ucrania como lo eran en la II Guerra Mundial pues estamos aviados. A no ser que a mandar tropas como la División Azul lo llames tú neutralidad, entonces me callo...
> 
> Saludos.



Fueron neutrales, y gracias a eso España se salvó de las hostias. La división Azul fue algo menor. Franco supo hacer equilibrios y librarse. Por desgracia luego sucumbió a los cantos de sirena usanos, que culminaron en el asesinato de Carrero. Ahí si que adiós neutralidad.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Veinte civiles salieron del sitio de Azovstal en Mariupol para ser evacuados.*
Un grupo de 20 civiles dejaron el sábado la siderúrgica Azovstal, último reducto de resistencia a las tropas rusas en la ciudad ucraniana de Mariupol (sureste), informó el destacamento que defiende el lugar.

"Veinte civiles, mujeres y niños (...) han sido trasladados a un lugar apropiado y esperamos que sean evacuados a Zaporiyia, en territorio controlado por Ucrania", afirmó Sviatoslav Palamar, subcomandante del regimiento Azov, en un video publicado en Telegram.

Un corresponsal de la agencia oficial rusa TASS informó unas horas antes que 25 civiles, entre ellos seis niños, habían abandonado el sitio, un gigantesco complejo industrial de la era soviética, con kilómetros de túneles.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ordenó la semana pasada taponar todas las salidas del lugar, donde permanecen refugiados centenares de soldados y civiles ucranianos.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, afirmó en varias oportunidades que si las fuerzas rusas mataban a los resistentes del lugar, pondría fin a las negociaciones de paz.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Encontré video del célebre cacharro con los altavoces. Está curioso.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Y las incubadoras de bebés no las están robando también?
> Es que por reciclar estupideces y manipulaciones, todo sirve. Ya se sabe que el populacho tiene memoria de pez.
> 
> 
> ...



Las incubadoras van camino de Irak, junto a las armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y que al menos no había la inseguridad que hay hoy en día, de ir por determinados barrios y que roben la cartera o te peguen un navajazo....o como en Madrid que se está poniendo de moda desde hace tiempo el pegar machetazos....y ya hay unos cuantos brazos amputados. Gente mayor que sale a la calle con el perro e intentan robarselo....o que se llevan una hostia porque si o que les hacen un mataleón o etc etc La violencia que hay ahora en la mitad de ciudades importantes de España, hubiese sido antes inconcebible.



Es que entonces, la gente era pobre pero más honrada, la seguridad ciudadana mucho mayor, y la corrupción política muchísimo menor. Por no hablar de toda la industrialización de España. Cuando murió Franco España era la décima potencia industrial del mundo. Aún seguimos con las centrales nucleares de la época de Franco, manda huevos.


----------



## Arraki (30 Abr 2022)

Podría haber una tercera bolsa en Karpivka

Este tweet es de hace 3 días, pero las posiciones fortificadas ucranianas en este punto podrían haber sido embolsadas


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Fueron neutrales, y gracias a eso España se salvó de las hostias. La división Azul fue algo menor. Franco supo hacer equilibrios y librarse. Por desgracia luego sucumbió a los cantos de sirena usanos, que culminaron en el asesinato de Carrero. Ahí si que adiós neutralidad.




Si tú dices que fue algo menor pues vale, pero yo no veo muy neutral en mandar tropas a combatir contra otro por mucho que le pongas el disfraz de voluntario.

Saludos.


----------



## niraj (30 Abr 2022)

Caricaturas del Global Times chino. 
Particularmente me llama la atención la última. Parece que los chinos comprenden mucho mejor que el ciudadano medio de la UE hacia donde nos están dirigiendo la von der Leyen, Borrell y su "esta guerra la ganaremos en el campo de batalla"


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Tú crees que todas las personas que participan en las mesas camilla de la TV pública rusa son robots que dicen exactamente lo que quiere Putin. Y lo crees o lo quieres creer porque seguramente has comprado la falsa narrativa para la plebe según la que todo el jaleo se debe al terrible autocrata ruso imperialista que amenaza a las "naciones de bien"
> 
> Lo que ves en la TV rusa es la misma unanimidad y apoyo al estado que puedes ver en EEUU o España (en este caso apoyo al Imperio) en líneas generales sólo que allí cualquier disidencia es directamente vetada y censurada. Todas las personas que llevan a esos programas se van a mantener en la misma línea oficial pero son libres para expresar cualquier punto de vista siempre que esté dentro de esos parámetros establecidos.
> 
> ...



Insisto, que es que entiendes lo que quieres, yo he dicho que eso, ME PARECE una amenaza velada, sigo sin ver ese tipo de infografias en otros canales públicos "occidentales" aunque tal palabra me parece una gilipollez, la verdad
No es cierto que en España exista "apoyo al imperio", cuando hay una gran masa social "de izquierdas" anti yanki, lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y no sé ni porqué lo obviais, pero existe, y tiene un gran peso social en este país

De todas formas no son puntos de vista, pueden serlo hasta que alguien le da por "ensoñaciones nucleares"...no sé como os podéis sentiros cómodos con eso, o no tendréis ni familia ni amigos, porque si no, no lo entiendo

Y si, lo siento, pero es que es así, Rusia no es una democracia, podemos venderlo como queráis, pero desde el momento en que la mayor parte de gente no tiene ni voz ni voto y ni siquiera puede decir lo que piensa...pues no es muy diferente y, desde luego, no resulta ningún "ideal" que se ha montado mucha gente, los cuales, me gustaría verles con 400 € de sueldo


----------



## ussser (30 Abr 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Aunque sean de juguete (que lo son).
> 
> Luego algun vehiculo ruso los divisara a lo lejos, vera las siluetas de las armas, les pegara un misilazo y ya tendremos otra portada con los "crimenes de guerra" de Putin.
> 
> Que por otra parte es lo que buscan las personas que han enviado a esos crios a montar "controles" en medio de una zona de guerra.



Quiero pensar que nadie sería tan hijodeputa.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Te parece poca amenaza que la OTAN tenga practicamente rodeada a Rusia?
> 
> Saludos.



Hostia, ahora el problema de Rusia es tener países cerca? ten cuidado con tus vecinos, te tienen rodeado....


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Estoy leyendo todos tus mensajes y quiero agradecerte tanta sabiduria en tus aportaciones.



Totalmente de acuerdo con _"FiorenzoMagn_..."


----------



## element (30 Abr 2022)

El valor y la determinacion de los ucranianos son realmente admirables. Pase lo que pase la Rusia de Putin ya ha perdido ante la historia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

Ka-52 forze V nella regione di #Kharkov.















Todas estas fotos y muchas otras en el siguiente hilo. Solo material de calidac.





__





Las MEJORES fotografías de la Guerra de Ucrania [Recopilatorio PRORRUSO] Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. [OTAN NO, bases fuera]


Como en el principal hay mucha paja he decidido recopilar algunas de las mejores fotografías que se han visto por el hilo. Cualquier otra aportación es bienvenida. Solo imágenes por favor, y cualquier comentario o debate amigable entorno a las fotografías. Para colgar información, videos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Abr 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El chiste se cuenta solo, una desnutrida Angelina Jolie frente a una mujer con aspecto mucho más sana.
> 
> La raquitica y mercenaria Angelina Jolie hace unos años visitando la fontera de Colombia con Venezuela, ahora en Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043136



Brutal documento.
Occidente está enfermo.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La guerra es eso, mueren niños aquí y allá, cuanto más corta menos sufrimiento y muertes.
> Azostal debe ser borrada del mapa así de simple y llano, recordar que los Ingleses no tuvieron piedad con sus bombardeos en Colonia, Hamburgo, y Bremen y los estadounidenses con sus bombardeos en Tokio, Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Y míralos ahora todos bien agarraditos de la manos en ruta directa a un nuevo Holocausto y esto porque Stalin debió arrasar Europa desde Berlín hasta Madrid y no dejar piedra sobre piedra, es el único idioma que se entiende.



No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero la verdad es que siempre me he preguntado porqué los anglos son tan sanguinarios. Por ejemplo, el imperio Británico o los actuales Estados Unidos siempre se han comportado de una forma terriblemente brutal y sanguinaria. A veces me pregunto de verdad si no será el mismo Satanás el que siempre ha estado a cargo de sus decisiones.


----------



## Expected (30 Abr 2022)

M
mi vacuna, mi YouTube.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Tú crees que todas las personas que participan en las mesas camilla de la TV pública rusa son robots que dicen exactamente lo que quiere Putin. Y lo crees o lo quieres creer porque seguramente has comprado la falsa narrativa para la plebe según la que todo el jaleo se debe al terrible autocrata ruso imperialista que amenaza a las "naciones de bien"
> 
> Lo que ves en la TV rusa es la misma unanimidad y apoyo al estado que puedes ver en EEUU o España (en este caso apoyo al Imperio) en líneas generales sólo que allí cualquier disidencia es directamente vetada y censurada. Todas las personas que llevan a esos programas se van a mantener en la misma línea oficial pero son libres para expresar cualquier punto de vista siempre que esté dentro de esos parámetros establecidos.
> 
> ...



Tengo la impresión de que el nivel de libertad real en los medios es parecidísimo en China/Rusia/USA/Europa a pesar de toda la propaganda y sentido de superioridad que nos gastamos aquí. Vivimos todos en sistemas muy autoritarios aunque algunos no quieran enterarse.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Abr 2022)

Con 2 cojones


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como los franquistas de ahora sean tan neutrales en la guerra de Ucrania como lo eran en la II Guerra Mundial pues estamos aviados. A no ser que a mandar tropas como la División Azul lo llames tú neutralidad, entonces me callo...
> 
> Saludos.



Otro bobo oficial del foro soltando gilipolleces. Franco fue en términos reales neutral en la IIWW. Obviamente no le resultó fácil y tuvo que hacer concesiones y orfebrería política para que España no participara y quedara arrasada en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## zapatitos (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hostia, ahora el problema de Rusia es tener países cerca? ten cuidado con tus vecinos, te tienen rodeado....




No te hagas el subnormal anda, estamos hablando del llamado Escudo Antimisiles que supuestamente es defensivo pero todos sabemos que de defensivo tiene poco.

No te hagas más el subnormal, repito.

Saludos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Angelina Jolie llegó a Lviv.
> 
> Ahora en la estación conversando con los ucranianos.



Un Iskander sería muy beneficioso para los objetivos de Rusia. Esta tía les va a hacer mucho daño.


----------



## dabuti (30 Abr 2022)

G. Phillips.
Calentito desde Azovstal.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Abr 2022)

España fue neutral en la 2GM esto es un hecho reconocido internacionalmente.
Yo no entiendo el empeño de la gente en este hilo de hablar de cosas que ignoran completamente y de inventarse el resto.


----------



## chemarin (30 Abr 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las fuentes de datos de los escenarios previos son fragmentarias.
> No pretendo afirmar que sean LA VERDAD, tan solo que por diferentes lecturas, filtraciones y análisis de terceros, ALGUNAS de las posibilidades eran MUY plausibles para muchos.
> A partir de esos datos y análisis (fragmentarios, como digo), hago mi propio refrito y análisis.
> 
> ...



Demasiado especulativo, evidentemente el Estado Mayor de cualquier país analiza todas las posibilidades y la mejor respuesta a las mismas, ¿de dónde sale ese escenario? Y muy detallado por cierto, si no recuerdo mal también los servicios secretos rusos apuntaban a que Polonia entraría en el oeste de Ucrania para apropiarse de sus territorios históricos. Yo no me lo creo, si ese plan hubiera estado tan avanzado, como sugieres, tras la invasión rusa lo hubieran activado, qué mejor momento y qué mejor excusa han tenido que la entrada rusa en Ucrania. Es cierto que pueden hacerlo en cualquier momento, pero no le veo la lógica a que esperen. Si es verdad que han valorado seriamente hacerlo, yo creo que no se atreven. Y que conste que admito que todo es posible, incluso un pacto entre Rusia y la OTAN para repartirse Ucrania, pero también es posible que Rusia haya advertido a la OTAN que si hacen eso empieza la guerra nuclear, evidentemente estas cosas no se discuten en público. De todos modos, mis "yo creo" o los de cualquiera sirven de poco a efectos prácticos, tarde o temprano saldremos de dudas.


----------



## alnitak (30 Abr 2022)

jajajjajajaja


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 Abr 2022)

(off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.

El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.











Lun - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (30 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España fue neutral en la 2GM esto es un hecho reconocido internacionalmente.
> Yo no entiendo el empeño de la gente en este hilo de hablar de cosas que ignoran completamente y de inventarse el resto.



Hay mucho tonto profundo con acceso a internet.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Abr 2022)

Podeis activar los subs al español:


----------



## raptors (30 Abr 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cada día está más delgado el figura.





https://album.mediaset.es/eimg/10000/2022/03/18/clipping_hQClB3_55f0.jpg





> *Pues sean los años que tenga...* eso no quita que ese señor sea un hjo de put@...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Abr 2022)

Estaba visto





La cámara se menea bastante, pero si os fijáis, menos la camarilla de la Jolie, la gente pasa de la sirena.


----------



## chemarin (30 Abr 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Repito el post en este hilo para aportar la perspectiva de un insider del FSB. Muy contentos no están, muy optimistas pues tampoco.



Este tipo de cosas para mí son basura, filtraciones interesadas que seguramente son falsas. Eso sí, generalmente se redactan dando plausibilidad a la historia. Entrar en el juego de los servicios secretos es la mejor forma de perderse, para ellos la mentira es la cosa más normal del mundo, se podría decir que es su principal herramienta de trabajo.


----------



## NoRTH (30 Abr 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estaba visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ESTE CIRCO ?


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

*Los batallones de cosacos que participan en la operación especial en Ucrania han estado luchando por el Donbass en la línea del frente durante un mes
*
y hoy, dos regimientos de cosacos y varios batallones se encuentran en el área de la operación especial. *Unos 4.000 cosacos de todas las sociedades y organizaciones cosacas de Rusia luchan *junto con los soldados del ejército ruso como parte de varias formaciones militares . 

Los cosacos del regimiento están luchando. ataman Platov, batallón Kuban. Ataman Chepega y el 1 de Crimea. Los cosacos de las unidades "Don" y "Tavrida" fueron al campo de batalla. En un futuro próximo, el número de cosacos que participan en la operación especial aumentará a 5,5 mil, y tres destacamentos de cosacos más se unirán a las batallas por Donbass. A principios de abril, más de 1400 cosacos participaron en las hostilidades en el Donbass. 

t.me/readovkanoticias/31927


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

España va a mandar otros 20 UROs. Espero que con ellos manden un batallón de mecánicos y un barco de piezas de recambio. Si no, flaco favor les vamos a hacer a los ucranios.


----------



## Nicors (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Abr 2022)

no me sonaba esta periodista con esta portada del 2021 ... vamos que los sionistas/globalistas andan buscando una guerra nucelar


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Fueron neutrales, y gracias a eso España se salvó de las hostias. La división Azul fue algo menor. Franco supo hacer equilibrios y librarse. Por desgracia luego sucumbió a los cantos de sirena usanos, que culminaron en el asesinato de Carrero. Ahí si que adiós neutralidad.



La España franquista, ni la neofranquista o borbónica, fueron nunca neutrales.
Hay que ser algo mas serios...
 Pagos que el MI6 realizó a Nicolás Franco, hermano del dictador, y otros siete generales para que España no apoyase a Alemania


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Atalaya (30 Abr 2022)

No lo que usaban era el Polikarpov U2/Po2 un biplano con un motor de 100CV


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España fue neutral en la 2GM esto es un hecho reconocido internacionalmente.
> Yo no entiendo el empeño de la gente en este hilo de hablar de cosas que ignoran completamente y de inventarse el resto.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Insisto, que es que entiendes lo que quieres, yo he dicho que eso, *ME PARECE una amenaza velada*, sigo sin ver ese tipo de infografias en otros canales públicos "occidentales" aunque tal palabra me parece una gilipollez, la verdad



Es una amenaza y una solemne estupidez de una persona exaltada en un debate informal de mesa-camilla en la TV rusa. Opinión de la que no es posible extraer ninguna conclusión ni se puede extrapolar a los rusos en general y mucho menos los militares o los políticos rusos (estos últimos, por cierto están demostrando seriedad y estar a la altura que exigen las circunstancias frente a la insensatez y la histeria de los políticos occidentales)

Lo que causa inmensa tristeza es ver en RRSS a miles de personas como como tú realizando esas estúpidas extrapolaciones y sacando conclusiones irracionales que no hacen otra cosa que alimentar el falso relato oficial y la rusofobia


alfonbass dijo:


> No es cierto que en España exista "apoyo al imperio", cuando hay una gran masa social "de izquierdas" anti yanki, lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y no sé ni porqué lo obviais, pero existe, y tiene un gran peso social en este país



Al igual que hay una masa social minoritaria que es contraria a Putin y quiere una penetración liberal en Rusia y que pare la "guerra imperialista"

Aquí estamos hablando de lo que difunden los grandes medios de comunicación españoles. Y la narrativa de esos grandes medios es uniforme y monolítica, la narrativa que favorece los intereses del Imperio Angloamericano


alfonbass dijo:


> De todas formas no son puntos de vista, pueden serlo hasta que alguien le da por "ensoñaciones nucleares"...no sé como os podéis sentiros cómodos con eso, o no tendréis ni familia ni amigos, porque si no, no lo entiendo



Una persona, un individuo, un punto de vista subjetivo y estúpido. No, no me siento incómodo con que un individuo diga una barbaridad en la TV rusa.

Me siento incómodo y preocupado por la actitud de los políticos occidentales que parecen no entender las causas reales de la invasión rusa (parece como si se tragaran de verdad la propia propaganda) y que con su actitud provocan la escalada hacia el uso de armamento más devastador


alfonbass dijo:


> Y si, lo siento, pero es que es así, Rusia no es una democracia, podemos venderlo como queráis, pero desde el momento en que la mayor parte de gente no tiene ni voz ni voto y ni siquiera puede decir lo que piensa...pues no es muy diferente y, desde luego, no resulta ningún "ideal" que se ha montado mucha gente, los cuales, me gustaría verles con 400 € de sueldo



No he dicho ni que sea una democracia, ni que sea un ideal.

Y ojito, que no estamos a tanta distancia de Rusia en cuanto a coerción y limitación de la libertad de expresión


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Abr 2022)

*El frente Digital | Espacial | la Space Forece sobre STARLINK | economia | Elon *


*¿ RELACIONADO ?*















​


----------



## Atalaya (30 Abr 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No es el mismo, pero usaban uno muy parecido el Po-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l 
El Natacha y el Rasante llevaban motores de 400/500CV el del Polikarpov Po-2 era solo de 100CV


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> (off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.
> 
> El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.
> 
> ...



Esos bichos estaban en el Mar anegro, cierto . Creo que quemaban mucho combustible, un invento curioso .


----------



## mazuste (30 Abr 2022)

*"Actualización de Mariupol - Fuentes rusas informan que las Naciones Unidas están planeando evacuar*
_* a los civiles restantes de Azovstal en el próximo día. Videos de convoyes de autobuses y ambulancias 
con escoltas supuestamente van a dirigirse a Azovstal y recuperar a los civiles".

En un convoy conté 20 autobuses y cinco ambulancias, además de varios policías (vehículos rusos,
no excesivamente blindados)
Veremos si esto se hace realidad.
***
En otra actualización, se informa de que los "cascos blancos" (con cascos amarillos) están actuando *_
*en algún lugar de Ucrania.*


----------



## El-Mano (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> (off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.
> 
> El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy el mejor para decirlo, pero más que avión era un barco muy veloz y volando a muy poca altura. Basicamente era un lanzamisiles volando raso por el mar, una buena idea pero inseguro según entendí en su momento, y supongo que con un uso bastante especifico que hacia inviable su uso en precio/coste.


----------



## jabalino (30 Abr 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La España franquista, ni la neofranquista o borbónica, fueron nunca neutrales.
> Hay que ser algo mas serios...
> Pagos que el MI6 realizó a Nicolás Franco, hermano del dictador, y otros siete generales para que España no apoyase a Alemania



Franco era tan anticomunista como lo es Putin ahora. A ver si empezáis a ver la evolución de los bandos, mochuelos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (30 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Fueron neutrales, y gracias a eso España se salvó de las hostias. La división Azul fue algo menor. Franco supo hacer equilibrios y librarse. Por desgracia luego sucumbió a los cantos de sirena usanos, que culminaron en el asesinato de Carrero. Ahí si que adiós neutralidad.



Previamente soltaron accidentalmente...4 pepinos nucleares en Palomares.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Me siento incómodo y preocupado por la actitud de los políticos occidentales que parecen no entender las causas reales de la invasión rusa *(parece como si se tragaran de verdad la propia propaganda)* y que con su actitud provocan la escalada hacia el uso de armamento más devastador



Eso que dices es una pregunta que yo me he hecho varias veces: Parece como si se tragaran su propia propaganda.
La única respuesta coherente que he encontrado es que los políticos de hoy en día son peleles sin formación, gente puesta a dedo por la CIA y escogidos entre los más maleables.

De siempre se ha sabido que ni un solo presidente de gobierno de un país Europeo ha sido puesto en el poder sin la aprobación de los Estados Unidos.
Ha habido muchos presidentes que, con el tiempo, se ha sabido que eran agentes o informantes de la CIA; Felipe González, Willy Brandt, Konrad Adenauer o recientemente Sarkozy y Macron, pero al menos los antiguos políticos eran inteligentes y sabían a que estaban jugando o hasta donde llegar.

Ahora solo veo a un grupo de niñatos, charos, wokes, indocumentados y mamarrachos a las riendas de Europa y por otro lado en Estados Unidos solo veo una serie de personajes muy, muy siniestros: Biden, Blinker, Lloyd Austin, etc. Gente que incluso comparten el mismo fenotipo (muy delgados, con ojeras y mirada sombría) y poses y muecas.

Lo veo todo muy chungo.


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo no soy el mejor para decirlo, pero más que avión era un barco muy veloz y volando a muy poca altura. Basicamente era un lanzamisiles volando raso por el mar, una buena idea pero inseguro según entendí en su momento, y supongo que con un uso bastante especifico que hacia inviable su uso en precio/coste.



Parece que ahora quieren revitalizar eso pwro para transporte rápido en aguas del ártico.

Y algo se rumoreó de un modelo coreano en Canarias pero no ha fraguado que yo sepa.









Canarias quiere utilizar ekranoplanos para sus vuelos interislas


.




www.tourinews.es


----------



## kelden (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te hagas el subnormal anda, estamos hablando del llamado Escudo Antimisiles que supuestamente es defensivo pero todos sabemos que de defensivo tiene poco.
> 
> No te hagas más el subnormal, repito.
> 
> Saludos.



No te canses. Alfonbass defiende la libertad de todo el mundo para hacer lo que le sale de los cojones, pero ignora la ética de la responsabilidad. Quiero decir que los actos propios a veces traen consecuencias que no te gustan. Esa parte la ignora totalmente.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Abr 2022)

*Un bombardeo ruso deja inutilizable el aeropuerto de Odesa*





Un ataque con misiles ruso este sábado ha inutilizado la pista del aeropuerto de Odesa, al sur de Ucrania, según el ministerio de Defensa ucranio.

La ciudad portuaria, una de las joyas culturales de Ucrania, es indispensable para que Rusia pueda cumplir su objetivo de ocupar y crear un pasillo que corte el acceso de Ucrania al mar Negro y acceder a la república secesionista de Transnistria, en Moldavia.

La ciudad lleva varios días siendo objetivo de los bombardeos rusos, lo que ha llevado a las autoridades locales a proclamar un toque de queda extendido desde mañana domingo 1 de mayo hasta el martes 3. (Reuters).









Guerra en Ucrania | Así le hemos contado el día 256 de la invasión


Aumenta la tensión en la provincia de Jersón | Rusia y Ucrania intercambian acusaciones de ataques en la zona | Continúan los cortes de energía en varias regiones | Kiev planifica una evacuación ante un posible apagón total




elpais.com


----------



## pemebe (30 Abr 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es decir, que según su criterio Ucrania no es una nación soberana y que no merece existir, que es parte indusoluble del imperio nación rusa y como tal hay que someterla por las armas, a pesar de que la población no quiere formar parte de ella y de que lleva ejerciendo su soberanía como país independiente por más de 30 años.
> 
> Hay un hecho relevante frente a las bases americanas por el resto del mundo y la no existencia de rusas, y es que las bases americanas se han establecido bajo el consentimiento de la nación donde se ubican, bien por interés económico, político, militar o bien por chantajes y presiones más o menos disimuladas, pero no hay bases americanas en naciones donde no quieren que las haya y donde las ha habido como en Afganistán a medio plazo son un absoluto fracaso.
> 
> Y respecto a las naciones que no tienen derecho a existir y que solo lo hacen por calamitosos accidentes oportunistas en la historia, pues nada, juguemos al Risk y eliminemos a todas aquellas que no deben de existir, al final nos quedamos con una docena de naciones en el mundo. Comenzamos con Portugal, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Irlanda, ...



Japon consintio o fue forzada a ello
Alemania consintio o fue forzada a ello
Cuba (Guantanamo) consintió o fue forzada a ello.
España consintió (o fue forzada para que se la admitiera a nivel internacional).

Islas Salomon consintio que China pusiera una base en ella y EEUU está intentando forzarle para que no la ponga.
Cuba consintio que la URSS pusiera una base en ella (y EEUU amenazando una guerra nuclear consiguio que se quitara).

Y nadie dice que ninguna nacion tenga derecho a existir (Salvo Kurdistan y Palestina), ni Estados Unidos con Irak, Libia, Siria o Somalia, ni Rusia en Ucrania. Solo que los gobiernos que hay no les gustan por el tema que sea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Abr 2022)

peor lo tiene USA


ministra de sanida y educacion o algo asi ( rubia )

responsable del ministerio de energia ( calva verde)

y ministra del minusterio de la verdad ( es dificil saber si es una coña aun no lo pillo) el caso que tiene un carguuto oficial ( rojo)





 ​


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

*Parte 1. Cielo caliente de Ucrania*

La serie de materiales de Readovka que comienza hoy es solo un tímido intento de hablar sobre algunos de los tipos modernos de armas rusas utilizadas en el curso de una operación especial, cuya información está disponible en fuentes abiertas. Y comenzaremos esta historia con la aviación.






*Su-35S*

En el siglo XXI, no hubo un solo conflicto armado en el que el lado atacante tuviera que luchar con un serio sistema de defensa aérea centralizado en capas. Como legado de la Unión Soviética, Ucrania heredó los complejos S-300, Buk, Osa y Tor, que siguen siendo armas formidables en la actualidad. Al mismo tiempo, a juzgar por los datos disponibles, la parte ucraniana está utilizando activamente tácticas que han demostrado su eficacia incluso durante el bombardeo de Serbia en 1999: los sistemas móviles de defensa aérea cambian constantemente sus posiciones, activan las estaciones de radar solo durante un ataque y luego gire rápidamente hacia abajo y cambie de posición. Esperar que un sistema de defensa aérea de este tipo pueda eliminarse con unos pocos golpes precisos durante los primeros golpes de una operación especial es un odio evidente.

Toda la carga de la lucha contra estos sistemas recayó en la aviación de primera línea, representada en este conflicto, principalmente por máquinas de la llamada generación "4 ++", a saber, cazas multifuncionales Su-35S y Su-30SM, así como Su -34 cazabombarderos. El esquema clásico para el uso de la aviación en la supresión de la defensa aérea es el vuelo a altitudes extremadamente bajas, lo que permite ser lo más invisible posible para el radar. Sin embargo, aquí los "socios occidentales" acudieron en ayuda de los ucranianos, quienes simplemente inundaron el territorio de las hostilidades con sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos, lo que hizo posible operar desde una emboscada a una distancia de fuego de daga contra objetivos que volaban a altitudes bajas.

En estas condiciones de guerra lejos de ser las más cómodas, la aviación rusa por primera vez comenzó a utilizar todo el arsenal de armas modernas de alta precisión disponibles. Esta es la principal diferencia con la campaña en Siria, donde prácticamente no había defensa aérea, y las bombas de caída libre, llamadas "hierro fundido" en los círculos de aviación, se convirtieron en el arma principal.

Por primera vez, la aviación de primera línea comenzó a utilizar misiles anti-radar modernos de la familia X-31 en condiciones de combate, fueron ellos quienes se convirtieron en el calibre principal para golpear los sistemas de defensa aérea enemigos. Incluyendo la modificación más moderna de este misil: Kh-31PD. El misil apunta a un objetivo que emite un haz de radar y se utiliza según el principio de "disparar y olvidar", que permite a la tripulación iniciar una maniobra para salir del área afectada inmediatamente después del lanzamiento del misil. El alcance máximo de un misil de este tipo es de 250 km, sus entregas activas a las fuerzas armadas comenzaron hace relativamente poco tiempo.

Es poco probable que los creadores de los famosos cazas Sukhoi Design Bureau en los años 80 pudieran haber imaginado que en 2022 sus aviones participarían en batallas aéreas sobre el territorio de la entonces República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, y lucharían entre sí. Sin embargo, esto es exactamente lo que sucedió, y en los primeros días de la operación especial, se produjeron varias batallas aéreas entre los Su-27 ucranianos y los Su-35S rusos, que son un desarrollo del mismo Su-27. 

Los combatientes rusos ganaron en todas las batallas aéreas, y esto fue facilitado no solo por la profesionalidad significativamente mayor de nuestros pilotos, sino también por el uso de un moderno misil aire-aire RVV-SD. Tiene un radar activo, por lo que también se utiliza para disparar y olvidar, su alcance máximo de lanzamiento es de 110 km y no deja ninguna posibilidad para los MiG-29 y Su-27 ucranianos, equipados con obsoletos R. -27 misiles.

No solo los misiles, sino también los sistemas de guerra electrónica ayudan a nuestros pilotos a contrarrestar la defensa aérea enemiga. Vale la pena señalar aquí que todos los aviones modernos de la aviación rusa de primera línea están equipados con contenedores de guerra electrónica Khibiny, además, algunos cazabombarderos Su-34 llevan contenedores de protección del grupo Tarántula. Los sistemas descritos anteriormente son modernos y eficientes; la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania no tiene ese equipo de guerra electrónica.






*Ka-52*

El mundo entero pudo ver el efectivo funcionamiento de los sistemas de guerra electrónica tipo Vitebsk instalados en los helicópteros Mi-8 y Ka-52 de la aviación del ejército mientras veía el video con el ya mítico aterrizaje en Gostomel. Este sistema le permite desviar misiles disparados desde sistemas portátiles del tipo Stinger lejos del helicóptero, lo cual es claramente visible en esos mismos videos. Se utiliza un sistema similar en el avión de ataque Su-25SM3 modernizado, también utilizado activamente en este conflicto, a pesar del parecido externo con el clásico Su-25, conocido desde Afganistán, esta modificación del avión de ataque es en realidad un nuevo avión con nuevas armas y sistemas a bordo.

Los pilotos de helicópteros y los aviones de ataque son hombres con "bolas de acero", la misión más difícil recayó sobre sus hombros: trabajar en la "parte delantera". En estas condiciones, es de suma importancia asegurar la interacción efectiva de la tripulación, así como su rescate en caso de situaciones de emergencia. *Aquí, el helicóptero Ka-52 Alligator se mostró de la mejor manera, el único en el mundo equipado con un sistema de eyección de la tripulación, así como el único helicóptero de combate doméstico con disposición de cabina hombro con hombro*. Anteriormente, varios expertos expresaron dudas sobre la relevancia de los conceptos elegidos al crear este helicóptero, pero las operaciones de combate reales pusieron fin a estas disputas.

El conflicto en Ucrania finalmente resolvió otra disputa sobre si se necesitan vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el ejército moderno. La respuesta es inequívoca: sí. Y cuanto más, mejor. Hoy en día, los drones son un área de aplicación muy amplia: desde ajustar el fuego y los ataques contra el enemigo hasta el reconocimiento de las posiciones enemigas y la transmisión de señales.






*UAV "Orión"*

En este conflicto, Rusia utiliza tanto los drones ligeros de reconocimiento Orlan, cuya principal ventaja es la facilidad de operación y reparación, como los drones más pesados de reconocimiento y ataque Orion y Forpost. Sin embargo, desafortunadamente, el papel de este tipo particular de aviación en nuestro país fue muy subestimado, pero existe la esperanza de que la experiencia de este conflicto obligue a los tomadores de decisiones a reconsiderar sus puntos de vista sobre este tema.

Además del ejército y la aviación de primera línea, que a menudo cae en las lentes de las cámaras, también se utiliza la aviación de largo alcance en la operación especial. Esto se evidencia al menos por el hecho de que recientemente uno de los legendarios regimientos de bombarderos de largo alcance recibió el título de Guardias.

Los portamisiles modernizados Tu-95MS y Tu-160 atacan objetivos estratégicos enemigos con modernos misiles de crucero Kh-101 fabricados con tecnologías Stealth. Sin embargo, la apariencia de estos misiles en las lentes de las cámaras y los resultados de sus ataques precisos a menudo se atribuyen a los misiles Calibre, que se parecen mucho al Kh-101. Pero el "estreno" más ruidoso de este conflicto fue el uso exitoso de los últimos misiles hipersónicos "Dagger" de aviones MiG-31K de gran altitud y alta velocidad, de los que se dijo en Occidente que "esto es falso" y "Putin's dibujos animados". Sin embargo,






*MiG-31K*

En conclusión, me gustaría recordarles una vez más que hoy Rusia está en guerra con un enemigo fuerte y bien entrenado, que recibe un gran apoyo de Occidente no solo en forma de instructores, inteligencia, sino también en forma de serios armas En vano, alguien esperaba que fuera fácil y rápido, pero, a pesar de todos los gritos de los escépticos, incluso un análisis superficial de la situación deja en claro que el ejército ruso tiene armas modernas, las usa activa y exitosamente. Pero todas las tecnologías modernas no son nada sin pilotos y navegantes profesionales, valientes e inteligentes, de los cuales hay suficientes en nuestro país.

En la siguiente parte de nuestro estudio, hablaremos sobre los sistemas de cohetes y la artillería modernos que se utilizan en el curso de una operación militar especial.

Autor: Kirill Solok









Конфликт, который переписывает учебники по военному делу


Боевые действия, которые не имеют аналогов в современной мировой истории




readovka.space


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es una amenaza y una solemne estupidez de una persona exaltada en un debate informal de mesa-camilla en la TV rusa. Opinión de la que no es posible extraer ninguna conclusión ni se puede extrapolar a los rusos en general y mucho menos los militares o los políticos rusos (estos últimos, por cierto están demostrando seriedad y estar a la altura que exigen las circunstancias frente a la insensatez y la histeria de los políticos occidentales)



Personas exaltadas hay en cualquier parte, eso no lo niego, pero negar que hay una retórica nuclear que viene de un lugar determinado no es algo que se pueda negar. Sólo es algo más de una amenaza que viene del mismo Kremlin, el mismo Putin ya puso en alerta a sus fuerzas nucleares, o eso no es una amenaza?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que causa inmensa tristeza es ver en RRSS a miles de personas como como tú realizando esas estúpidas extrapolaciones y sacando conclusiones irracionales que no hacen otra cosa que alimentar el falso relato oficial y la rusofobia



Yo precisamente no tengo ninguna "rusofobia", estoy extrapolando las acciones de un estado, las cuales no me parecen amistosas con la gente de donde vivo y con otros países a los que también tengo estima, es lo que tiene tener amigos en muchos países...qué se le va a hacer....



Abstenuto dijo:


> Al igual que hay una masa social minoritaria que es contraria a Putin y quiere una penetración liberal en Rusia y que pare la "guerra imperialista"



No sé qué mania tenéis de que en Rusia no haya libertad de elección...al final voy a pensar que la "rusofobia" viene de otros, de aquellos que no quieren que Rusia sea un país verdaderamente libre...



Abstenuto dijo:


> Aquí estamos hablando de lo que difunden los grandes medios de comunicación españoles. Y la narrativa de esos grandes medios es uniforme y monolítica, la narrativa que favorece los intereses del Imperio Angloamericano



No, no estamos hablando de eso, estamos hablando de que en la tele pública rusa, se está llamando a una guerra absurda, no están arreglando ninguno de los problemas que existen, no sé si les importa tres cojones lo que ocurre si al final, solo les interesa la "geopolítica", sin importar si quiera lo que lleva ocurriendo en Ucrania desde hace 8 años....porque la realidad es que lo han complicado todo mucho más, lo quieras o no ver...



Abstenuto dijo:


> Una persona, un individuo, un punto de vista subjetivo y estúpido. No, no me siento incómodo con que un individuo diga una barbaridad en la TV rusa.
> 
> Me siento incómodo y preocupado por la actitud de los políticos occidentales que parecen no entender las causas reales de la invasión rusa (parece como si se tragaran de verdad la propia propaganda) y que con su actitud provocan la escalada hacia el uso de armamento más devastador



Es que, el hecho de que los políticos "occidentales" vayan a por lo que van, no exime de responsabilidad lo que ha hecho Rusia, ni la manera de proceder ni una invasión, que, al final, tiene muchas caras, lo ves cuando por un lado te cuentan que no tienen ni idea de lo que ocurre y por otro, lo que te cuentan es que han tenido que abandonarlo todo...(lo curioso es que se conocían, pero en fin...
No he dicho ni que sea una democracia, ni que sea un ideal.



Abstenuto dijo:


> Y ojito, que no estamos a tanta distancia de Rusia en cuanto a coerción y limitación de la libertad de expresión



Estoy de acuerdo, por lo que, lo que hay que hacer es hablar de la libertad, explicar lo qué es y no tomar partida por un bando, barbaridades lo están haciendo los dos, que no te quepa duda...la pregunta es si serán capaces de exterminar a millones de personas solo por una idea de "estado"


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te hagas el subnormal anda, estamos hablando del llamado Escudo Antimisiles que supuestamente es defensivo pero todos sabemos que de defensivo tiene poco.
> 
> No te hagas más el subnormal, repito.
> 
> Saludos.



Que si, que si....


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que si....



En este caso @zapatitos tiene toda la razón del mundo.

Si tu vecino de enfrente pone una ametralladora en su terraza apuntando a tu casa, lo normal es que te pongas un poco tenso. Si además, empieza a disparar a todos tus amigos que pasean por la calle (Donbass) y a invitar a gente que te odia (nazis) a fiestas en su casa, pues tú vas a empezar a cabrearte seriamente ¿no?

Si además llevas desde el año 2006 avisando de esta conducta a la "guardia civil" y no solo no te hacen caso, sino que los mismos le venden más metralletas al vecino pues lo lógico es que pierdas el control.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Abr 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Curioso. Hace unos días me preguntaba, qué dirá el bueno de Poch de todo esto…








Hacia una escalada bélica


La debilidad militar rusa en la primera fase de la guerra Ucraniana determina mayor presión militar en la segunda fase e incentiva el general impulso occidental para una gran guerra. El sitio de Se…




rafaelpoch.com


----------



## damnun_infectum (30 Abr 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esos bichos estaban en el Mar anegro, cierto . Creo que quemaban mucho combustible, un invento curioso .



Era un invento para destruir barcos en una época, que los sistemas de detección no estaban tan perfeccionados. La misma idea que utilizaron los argentinos en las Malvinas...que, a saber los barcos que hundieron, ya que es secreto penado bajo la jurisdicción militar por cerca de 100 años.


----------



## UNKAS (30 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Este tipo de cosas para mí son basura, filtraciones interesadas que seguramente son falsas. Eso sí, generalmente se redactan dando plausibilidad a la historia. Entrar en el juego de los servicios secretos es la mejor forma de perderse, para ellos la mentira es la cosa más normal del mundo, se podría decir que es su principal herramienta de trabajo.



La jugada de Kadyrov es de una lógica aplastante. Es muy posible que la venganza por el asesinato de su padre también sea un motivo más para darle por culo a los rusos a traición, como es costumbre en Chechenia.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Demasiado especulativo, evidentemente el Estado Mayor de cualquier país analiza todas las posibilidades y la mejor respuesta a las mismas, ¿de dónde sale ese escenario? Y muy detallado por cierto, si no recuerdo mal también los servicios secretos rusos apuntaban a que Polonia entraría en el oeste de Ucrania para apropiarse de sus territorios históricos. Yo no me lo creo, si ese plan hubiera estado tan avanzado, como sugieres, tras la invasión rusa lo hubieran activado, qué mejor momento y qué mejor excusa han tenido que la entrada rusa en Ucrania. Es cierto que pueden hacerlo en cualquier momento, pero no le veo la lógica a que esperen. Si es verdad que han valorado seriamente hacerlo, yo creo que no se atreven. Y que conste que admito que todo es posible, incluso un pacto entre Rusia y la OTAN para repartirse Ucrania, pero también es posible que Rusia haya advertido a la OTAN que si hacen eso empieza la guerra nuclear, evidentemente estas cosas no se discuten en público. De todos modos, mis "yo creo" o los de cualquiera sirven de poco a efectos prácticos, tarde o temprano saldremos de dudas.



Hay que partir de un detalle.
Mi hipótesis plantea la entrada de Polonia en Ucrania PARA NO HACER LA GUERRA.
Obviamente todo esto se puede desmadrar en cualquier momento, y vete tú a saber como acaba la cosa (mal).

Ya mencioné en un post de respuesta a @Teuro, que uno de los factores más importantes o acontecimientos habilitantes, era un escenario en el teatro de operaciones que permitiese actuar con raciocinio ante las respectivas opiniones públicas.
La opinión pública europea legitimaría la intervención en dos condicionales (a mi entender):
.- Que las operaciones victoriosas rusas fuesen de suficiente magnitud como para hacer creíble un "_Hasta donde van a ir los rusos si les dejamos_".
.- Que la intervención Otan-Polonia fuese "_para parar la guerra_".

La primera condición yo la veo, por ejemplo, en la llegada en pleno al Dniepper, con toma de Jarkov y/o de Odesa. Si las operaciones solo se producen en el Donbass, eso realmente no da miedo. 
Nadie en Euro-occidente tiene miedo de la invasión de los rusos porque caiga Popasnaya, o Slaviansk.

La segunda condición la veo tanto en la conveniencia rusa (que otro se ocupe de la ocupación y gobernanza de Ucrania occidental), como en la incapacidad práctica de movilizar de forma operativa el inmenso contingente que haría falta para: a) Luchar contra los rusos, con garantías; b) Expulsar a los rusos de Ucrania; c) Defenderse de los previsibles contraataques rusos en otros frentes.
Si no puedes GARANTIZAR esas tres condiciones, es inviable un ejército Otan para guerrear contra los rusos.
Así que como eso NO VA A PASAR, el único escenario plausible es un contingente no de lucha, sino de armisticio.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Imbécil, su Franco era la URSS. Dos regímenes prácticamente calcados en la mayoría de sus políticas. Los franquistas de verdad, totalmente antiotanistas, están con Putin y por la neutralidad total de España.
> 
> Deja de hacer la risa.



Es necesario...sirve para contraponer su vision sesgada y enajenada, a la de los ciudadanos que nos hemos desprendido de la bipolaridad venenosa con la que el globalsionismo nos ha traido hasta aqui...

El problema es que aun hay muchos como el...y son ya mayores...muy dificil reescribirles la ROM...


----------



## frangelico (30 Abr 2022)

Hablando del ekranoplano, me sonaba haber leído hace poco un artículo sobre uno eléctrico en UK.









Brittany Ferries are planning to use an ekranoplan on the English Channel


Brittany Ferries hope to give old Russian Ground Effect Vehicle (ekranoplan) technology a modern makeover on the English Channel




mechtraveller.com


----------



## Honkler (30 Abr 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Y ESTE CIRCO ?



Cada vez se ven más PAYASOS en este circo. Y esa zorra es una de las más famosas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

Columna de rusos buenos se dirige al frente


----------



## El Mercader (30 Abr 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada vez se ven más PAYASOS en este circo. Y esa zorra es una de las más famosas.



El otro día vi un documental bastante interesante el cual venía (entre otras cosas) a decir que es prácticamente imposible que llegues a ser verdaderamente famoso en Estados Unidos sin un empujoncito de la CIA. Empujoncito que luego le devolverás a la CIA haciendo o diciendo una serie de gestos y declaraciones que te van a pedir que hagas o digas.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Abr 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En qué quedamos, ¿los rusos son franquistas o los rusos reponen las estatuas de Lenin?.
> 
> Aunque bueno lo de acusar al enemigo de una cosa y su contraria, siempre que ambas cosas sean percibidas como negativas, no lo están descubriendo estos desgarramantas ahora, es algo muy viejo.



Mire, yo gracias a Dios he conocido la forma de pensar de los socialistas yugoslavos...y no tiene nada que ver con el pensamiento socialista que vemos hoy dia.

Es mas le dire que encuentro muchas mas similitudes entre las politicas sociales de Tito y de Franco, que entre aquel socialismo ...y el que podemos ver hoy en el gobierno.

Ambos dictadores fueron queridos por su pueblo...tuvieran que hacer lo que tuvieran que hacer para llegar a dirigir su pais.

E hicieron mucho bien.


----------



## rejon (30 Abr 2022)

*Rusia traslada a su territorio a 18.849 personas, 2.359 niños, desde Ucrania.*
Un total de 18.849 personas, entre ellas 2.359 niños, fueron trasladadas en las últimas 24 horas a Rusia desde varias regiones de Ucrania, incluidas de Donetsk y Lugansk, debido a la guerra, informó este sábado una fuente militar según la agencia rusa Sputnik.

El jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev, agregó en declaraciones a la prensa que en total, desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero pasado, que Moscú denomina "operación militar especial", fueron enviadas a territorio ruso 1.062.692 personas, incluidos 192.688 menores.

Asimismo, puntualizó que 137 vehículos privados cruzaron la frontera rusa, de ellos casi 2.000 en las últimas 24 horas.

Las autoridades de Kiev acusan al Gobierno ruso de secuestrar a miles de ucranianos, entre ellos niños, y trasladarlos a Rusia desde que lanzó sus ataques e invadió el país. EFE


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

Otro general orcorruso que fue al frente a lo loco, sin agarrarse bien las calandracas, y ha sufrido un proceso de completo de descochinización.


----------



## Zhukov (30 Abr 2022)

Breve parte de guerra de hoy









Parte de guerra 30/04/2022


Situación general: «La artillería conquista, la infantería ocupa» La diferencia clave entre las últimas cinco semanas de la operación especial y las dos primeras es la fuerte reducción de las pérdi…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Abr 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> (off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.
> 
> El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.
> 
> ...



Ese es el famoso "monstruo del mar Caspio", ese fué el nombre que le dieron los servicios de inteligencia Occidentales a los distintos proyectos Soviéticos de Ekranoplanos, lo que se ve encima son misiles antibuque.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dinamarca suministrará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de personal
> 
> Dinamarca suministrará 15 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Piranha III a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Van a conseguir que los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, sean de los ejércitos más potentes de Europa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Abr 2022)

Un pensamiento inquietante me ronda la cabeza, y es que ¿qué pasaría si llegado el momento no hay suficientes perros en Ucrania para comerse todos los cadáveres que dejan tirados los rusos? Puede que la otan se viese obligada a mandar perros otánicos? que pensáis?


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Abr 2022)

*Kiev envió en secreto a los cadetes de Kharkiv a los Estados Unidos para aprender a volar el F-16, que pronto entrará en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo Lend-Lease.

Kiev *decidió de antemano volver a entrenar a sus pilotos para la flota aérea de la OTAN. Como supo Readovka, *los cadetes de la Escuela Militar Superior de Kharkiv fueron enviados a uno de los países europeos de la OTAN* y a los Estados Unidos a principios de febrero para recibir un nuevo entrenamiento de emergencia en el manejo de los F-16 estadounidenses.

Los cadetes fueron tomados directamente de las clases de 4to año. Todos ellos fueron transportados en completo secreto. Por lo tanto, con un mayor grado de probabilidad, podemos decir que *la OTAN, junto con Kiev, sabían sobre el inminente despliegue de una operación especial por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y trataron de adelantarse a la curva.*

La ley aprobada por el Congreso de los EE. UU. el día anterior, que permite el préstamo y arrendamiento de armas pesadas a Ucrania, aparentemente implica el suministro, entre otras cosas, de cazas F-16 estadounidenses.

También hay información de que el préstamo y arrendamiento anunciado por los Estados Unidos se lanzó únicamente para *legalizar la transferencia de cazas F-16 a Ucrania.*

t.me/readovkaru/410


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Pongo la foto prometida. Euros comprados a 91 rublos cada uno, menos un poco de comisión (20 rublos).



Gracias por compartir!

Es un Banco potente, y eso indica que necesitan euros.
Buen lugar para cambiar pues.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Abr 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Esta permitido el cambio fuera de bancos a en el mismo banco u oficina de cab¡mbio otro precio que no sea el oficial?. Solo pregunto, algunos países lo han permitido, otros no.
> 
> El mercado negro ya es otra cosa porque puede tener mil mo0tivos, entre otros que no sirven de nada fuera del país.



Sí, está permitido sin problema. En Rusia, me refiero.
Hay un gran negocio con ello, te lo aseguro.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Abr 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En este caso @zapatitos tiene toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> Si tu vecino de enfrente pone una ametralladora en su terraza apuntando a tu casa, lo normal es que te pongas un poco tenso. Si además, empieza a disparar a todos tus amigos que pasean por la calle (Donbass) y a invitar a gente que te odia (nazis) a fiestas en su casa, pues tú vas a empezar a cabrearte seriamente ¿no?
> 
> Si además llevas desde el año 2006 avisando de esta conducta a la "guardia civil" y no solo no te hacen caso, sino que los mismos le venden más metralletas al vecino pues lo lógico es que pierdas el control.



Puedes citar de qué manera se ha avisado a la Guardia Civil, por favor? intentos de reuniones en la ONU, solicitudes ante la OTAN de lo que estaba pasando? declaraciones de políticos rusos tratando de, simplemente hacer ver lo que estaba pasando sin considerar a "occidente" como el enemigo? o tal vez con RT no tratando de manipular a la opinión pública internacional? a lo mejor no metiendo el dedo en lo de Cataluña, por ejemplo, cosa que si han hecho....en fin, puedo seguir preguntando, pero la realidad es que a Rusia le ha importado un soberano cojón lo que ha estado pasando en Donbass, si ahora, 8 años después, ha intervenido no es por otra cosa que por aspiraciones "geopolíticas"

Si lo mismo ocurriera en Mongolia, iban a estar ahora el ejército ruso en Mongolia...por los huevos....


----------



## crocodile (30 Abr 2022)

La lentitud rusa en el avance esta dando alas a los satánicos que cada vez se implican más, no veo claro el tema.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Puedes citar de qué manera se ha avisado a la Guardia Civil, por favor? *intentos de reuniones en la ONU, solicitudes ante la OTAN de lo que estaba pasando? declaraciones de políticos rusos tratando de, simplemente hacer ver lo que estaba pasando sin considerar a "occidente" como el enemigo? o tal vez con RT no tratando de manipular a la opinión pública internacional? a lo mejor no metiendo el dedo en lo de Cataluña, por ejemplo, cosa que si han hecho....en fin, puedo seguir preguntando, pero la realidad es que a Rusia le ha importado un soberano cojón lo que ha estado pasando en Donbass, si ahora, 8 años después, ha intervenido no es por otra cosa que por aspiraciones "geopolíticas"
> 
> Si lo mismo ocurriera en Mongolia, iban a estar ahora el ejército ruso en Mongolia...por los huevos....



Sus deseos son ordenes:









Discurso de Vladímir Putin en Múnich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_En su intervención, Putin condenó firmemente los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos por construir un mundo unipolar, criticó el acercamiento de la OTAN hacia las fronteras de Rusia, llamó a la paciencia en la cuestión del programa nuclear iraní y *advirtió sobre la necesidad de actuar respetando la Carta de las Naciones Unidas*, además de abordar otros asuntos de importancia global. El discurso llegó a ser conocido, especialmente en Rusia, como el discurso de Munich._


*Puntos del discurso*
El discurso de Putin se centra en los siguientes puntos:

Estados Unidos trata de imponer sus reglas y su voluntad a otros países, pero el modelo unipolar es imposible y totalmente inaceptable en el mundo moderno.
La expansión de la OTAN tiene un carácter provocativo y reduce el nivel de confianza mutua.
Rusia respeta los acuerdos sobre la reducción de los arsenales nucleares estratégicos y espera que Estados Unidos haga lo mismo.
Hay un claro estancamiento en el ámbito del desarme, lo que aumenta el peligro de la desestabilización de las relaciones internacionales.
Solo la ONU puede autorizar el uso de la fuerza para resolver los conflictos.
La militarización del espacio exterior es inadmisible, y todos los Estados deben abstenerse de ello.
Rusia siempre ha desarrollado una política exterior independiente y tiene la intención de continuar siguiéndola.134
Además, Putin dijo que como resultado de las acciones de Estados Unidos y sus aliados nadie se siente seguro, porque ese tipo de políticas estimula la carrera armamentista.5

Putin se opuso públicamente a los planes para el escudo antimisiles de Estados Unidos en Europa, y presentó al presidente George W. Bush una contrapropuesta el 7 de junio de 2007 que fue rechazada.8


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Kiev envió en secreto a los cadetes de Kharkiv a los Estados Unidos para aprender a volar el F-16, que pronto entrará en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo Lend-Lease.Kiev*
> 
> decidió de antemano volver a entrenar a sus pilotos para la flota aérea de la OTAN. Como supo Readovka, *los cadetes de la Escuela Militar Superior de Kharkiv fueron enviados a uno de los países europeos de la OTAN* y a los Estados Unidos a principios de febrero para recibir un nuevo entrenamiento de emergencia en el manejo de los F-16 estadounidenses.
> 
> ...



Todavia le va a salir contablemente la jugada al Pentágono. Para este año tenían previstas 26 bajas de F-16, si logran colocarlos en el paquete de ayuda a Ucrania y los cobran de algún mecanismo federal de ayuda, pues algo sacan. Como no todo el stock es de las versiones modernas es de suponer que enviarán unas decenas de los más antiguos. De hecho el plan actual es modernizar 608, hasta 930 les quedan 322 que van a acabar no en Ucrania, sino en mecanismos de asistencia a Polonia, Egipto y diversos aliados, supongo. Que pagarán la cara modernización de los aviones. A Ucrania apuesto a que mandarán más o menos los que pensaban dar de baja este año o alguno mas.


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Gracias por compartir!
> 
> Es un Banco potente, y eso indica que necesitan euros.
> Buen lugar para cambiar pues.



Pues si ésto es así y es un banco el que ha cambiado el dinero, a la larga, no veo tan fuerte la posición del rublo. Por mucho patrón oro que lleve de respaldo.


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En qué quedamos Teo? Los ukros ... avanzan o se defienden?



*En el mundo de los ukroNazis...* estos estan a punto de tomar moscú... mientras el mundo contempla admirados a los ukroNazis... _jaja_


----------



## manodura79 (1 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Kiev envió en secreto a los cadetes de Kharkiv a los Estados Unidos para aprender a volar el F-16, que pronto entrará en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo Lend-Lease.
> 
> Kiev *decidió de antemano volver a entrenar a sus pilotos para la flota aérea de la OTAN. Como supo Readovka, *los cadetes de la Escuela Militar Superior de Kharkiv fueron enviados a uno de los países europeos de la OTAN* y a los Estados Unidos a principios de febrero para recibir un nuevo entrenamiento de emergencia en el manejo de los F-16 estadounidenses.
> 
> ...



Eso sí sería una escalada curiosa. El problema es saber de cuántos cazas dispondrá Ucrania y saber si los S-400 pasan la prueba.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Gran incendio en RUS controlado Krasny Liman


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

Te pongas como te pongas, los fascistas vais a perder esta guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Y Crimea.
> No te olvides de Crimea, que en este caso, tiene un efecto directo a intereses económicos españoles.
> Como todos saben, desde las sanciones y contrasanciones de 2014, determinadas exportaciones agropecuarias españolas a Rusia han estado muy penalizadas.
> De forma directa no pueden ir, pero mediante mecanismos bizarros (trasvase de cargas en altamar y cosas así), sí han seguido exportándose.
> ...



Desgraciadamente las infraestructuras en Crimea siguen siendo una puta mierda, y los precios muy caros.
Estuve mirando para ir a visitarlo el año pasado, y los precios estaban fuera de lugar. Mucho más barato ir a otros destinos, no solo cutres tipo Punta Cana, sino con nivel tipo Maldivas.

Aún le quedan años a Crimea para ser destino turístico, aunque hay que reconocer que el puente nuevo construido por Rusia (que es espectacular), facilita las cosas si vienes en coche.

Aquí el famoso puente


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> (off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.
> 
> El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.
> 
> ...



Solo estaba preparado para volar a unos 3 metros del mar (efecto suelo) y ese fue el problema solo podía volar con mar calma o tranquila.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Eso sí sería una escalada curiosa. El problema es saber de cuántos cazas dispondrá Ucrania y saber si los S-400 pasan la prueba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Serán en torno a 30 con el pretexto de que hay pocos cadetes, una promoción de Ucrania no puede ser muy grande. Y de las versiones antiguas, supongo que los S-400 esa prueba la pasan, que no son F-35 , es un avión de los años 70 mil veces recauchutado. Y supongo que se desplegarán desde muy al Oeste, porque a estas alturas deben estar rotas las bases aéreas y aeropuertos de toda la parte oriental de Ucrania


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)

jajaja salu2


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

*Los operadores móviles Lifecell, Vodafone y Kievstar dejaron de funcionar en Kherson : las autoridades de Kiev están empujando a la región hacia la integración con Rusia
*
Según los residentes de la región de Kherson, las comunicaciones móviles no desaparecieron debido a un accidente, sino que fueron desactivadas deliberadamente por las empresas de comunicaciones móviles ucranianas.

Obviamente, dado que a partir de mañana Kherson se convierte en una zona del rublo, luego de la gestión de los operadores ucranianos, la administración de la región no tiene más remedio que comenzar a cooperar con las empresas rusas y de Donetsk. 

t.me/readovkanoticias/32499


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por supuesto que ocurrirá.
Grandes espías del KGB tenían incluso la nacionalidad americana.
Ahora lo único que cambiará es que serán del ФСБ


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 May 2022)

La Agrupación "O" continua avanzando en dirección a Liman. Durante el asalto a posiciones enemigas se produjo una gran destrucción de militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y una gran cantidad de armas de la OTAN fueron capturadas.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu



Efectivamente, aunque fue captada antes del 2010. 
A finales del siglo pasado la colocaron. Aquí en Moscú se conoce todo esto al dedillo.

Supongo que en el 2010 recibió entrenamiento específico en suelo norteamericano, con la excusa de un Master.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Novoselivka


Ataques de artillería parte 2


----------



## perrasno (1 May 2022)

En ello están. En cuanto se acerquen un poco más a Kramatorsk por la retaguardia, las posiciones del régimen kievita entre Gorlovka y Sievierodonetsk serán insostenibles. De ahí la importancia de Izyum, que controla uno de los puentes sobre el Donetsk. En esa dirección están abriendo una brecha los rusos hacia el sur, pero bastante lentos, a tres o cuatro aldeas por día. Mucho que matar ahí...

Edito con mapita de lo que quiero decir:


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Maia Sandu



*Porque sera que todos estos personajes* (poroshenko, saakashvili etc etc) que solo buscan la manera de fastidiar a rusia... estudiaron en gUSAnia...


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un pensamiento inquietante me ronda la cabeza, y es que ¿qué pasaría si llegado el momento no hay suficientes perros en Ucrania para comerse todos los cadáveres que dejan tirados los rusos? Puede que la otan se viese obligada a mandar perros otánicos? que pensáis?



Te inquietas por nada.
Hay ucranianos caníbales necrófagos.
Hasta alguno publica videos de sus búsquedas de despojos humanos para cocinar.


----------



## Deitano (1 May 2022)

No tan lejos. Aquí tuvimos el apoyo, tanques, aviones y tripulaciones rusas en la guerra civil. Y llevan casi un siglo financiando toda la mugre en España. 

Ojo, que los norteamericanos me producen todavía más asco, como nación.


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



*Y por que no menciona*s que adentro hay milicia uckroNazi....!! apestas a mierda proUsa...


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sus deseos son ordenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En serio? te pido donde han hecho gestos positivos hacia occidente y me sacas un discurso para echar mierda sobre las decisiones de otros estados? Yo entiendo que no te pueda gustar que Suecia, Finlandia, Georgia o Ucrania quieran unirse a una organización, pero es que si llevas dando señales de que quieres controlar lo que ellos hagan es lo que va a pasar, te voy a poner un ejemplo:

Imagina que tienes un vecino que se mete en todo, que trata de decirte qué música tienes que escuchar, a qué hora puedes volver a tu casa y qué debes hacer en la misma. De hecho, hubo un día que trataste de hacer las cosas "a tu manera" y te calzó una hostia
Luego te dijo que cambió, se cambió de nombre, pero las ansias de controlar lo que haces ver que siguen estando ahí, lo normal es que llames a la Guardia Civil para que te proteja. Si eres tú esa persona, solo tienes un camino, que es resarcirte de lo que estabas equivocado, al menos, si lo que quieres es llevarte bien, qué mínimo, no crees?

Después de lo que ha ocurrido con Ucrania y de lo que previsiblemente va a ocurrir, no esperes que venga corriendo todo país europeo a darte abrazos y besos...

Ajora bien, ahí no habla del Dombass, ¿no era lo más importante de esto? no hay que "desnazificar Ucrania" (sea lo que sea eso)

USA puede tener lo que quieras a la hora de criticarla, de hecho, tiene mucho, pero si lo que se hace para "salvarnos del imperio" es ser aún más jodido y más violento, pues como que....

Rusia necesita libertad y quitarse esa mierda militarista, solo así podrá conseguir ser el país, el gran país que merece ser


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El otro día vi un documental bastante interesante el cual venía (entre otras cosas) a decir que es prácticamente imposible que llegues a ser verdaderamente famoso en Estados Unidos sin un empujoncito de la CIA. Empujoncito que luego le devolverás a la CIA haciendo o diciendo una serie de gestos y declaraciones que te van a pedir que hagas o digas.



El espectáculo no sé , pero la política de las colonias está controlada de modo creciente. Merkel parecía más independiente, pero en Francia han logrado colocar a Sarko y a Maricron y ahora mismo en la UE hay muchos, empezando por Antonio, que fue muy joven el chico de los recados del ministro Ribbentrop aquel que tuvimos que anduvo por Yugoslavia matando más que la peste negra. A saber los vídeos de Antonio que habrá en Langley.
En la Europa del Este es más escandaloso, ahí casi todos los han pasado por USA con algún programa de esos que llevan usando desde los 50.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

Estan diciendo que si la planta ha quedado destruida y de las fotos no hay ni una puta chimenea derribada, que es ahi donde esta la pasta en los hornos, pinturica que reconvierta el oxido, 4 xapas y palante.


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las infraestructuras en Crimea siguen siendo una puta mierda, y los precios muy caros.
> Estuve mirando para ir a visitarlo el año pasado, y los precios estaban fuera de lugar. Mucho más barato ir a otros destinos, no solo cutres tipo Punta Cana, sino con nivel tipo Maldivas.
> 
> Aún le quedan años a Crimea para ser destino turístico, aunque hay que reconocer que el puente nuevo construido por Rusia (que es espectacular), facilita las cosas si vienes en coche.
> ...



Tú le dejas Crimea a los chinos, y en 4 días te hacen un Hainan.
El acceso a agua abundante y barata era clave.


----------



## NS 4 (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España fue neutral en la 2GM esto es un hecho reconocido internacionalmente.
> Yo no entiendo el empeño de la gente en este hilo de hablar de cosas que ignoran completamente y de inventarse el resto.



Tan lejos de lo que dice Vladimiro al respecto de la historia...totalmente opuesto al revisionismo historico de esta progresia desnortada...


----------



## Erebus. (1 May 2022)

¿Cómo de profunda es la pobreza del ejército ruso? "Nos dimos cuenta de lo mierda que era el 3er Ejército de Choque"


El trabajo de organizar el ejercicio militar más grande de la OTAN desde la guerra fría mantuvo ocupado al almirante James Foggo, entonces comandante de las fuerzas navales estadounidenses en Europa y África, en el verano de 2018. Trident Juncture debía reunir 50.000 efectivos, 250 aviones y 65...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## NS 4 (1 May 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Y ESTE CIRCO ?



Show mas bien...


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia necesita libertad y quitarse esa mierda militarista, solo así podrá conseguir ser el país, el gran país que merece ser



*Top 10 Countries with the Highest Military Expenditures (2020):*

The United States — $778 billion
China — $252 billion [estimated]
India — $72.9 billion
Russia — $61.7 billion
United Kingdom — $59.2 billion
Saudi Arabia — $57.5 billion [estimated]
Germany — $52.8 billion
France — $52.7 billion
Japan — $49.1 billion
South Korea — $45.7 billion


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es un poco extraño. Esas ventanas suelen estar programadas de modo que su incidencia en el pico de generación sea la mínima posible, y suelen estar muy espaciadas en el tiempo porque una parada no es asinto trivial. Ago raro hay detrás de una parada tan brutal. Esperemos que al menos sea de corta duración.
> 
> O les falta combustible o hay sabotaje o daños técnicos gordos no previstos.
> 
> ...



Los Franceses están parando las nucleares para disparar el precio del gas en el hub europeo, y así que el gas usano pueda competir. Los Alemanes también han dejado de verter el gas que les sobra al hub europeo con el mismo fin.
Es todo una conspiración para meter con calzador el gas usano en Europa.


----------



## pgas (1 May 2022)

alfonpedo dijo:


> Rusia necesita libertad y quitarse esa mierda militarista, solo así podrá conseguir ser el país, el gran país que merece ser




consejo muy útil que sirve tambien para doctrinarios








*La situación militar en Ucrania*

*Jacques Baud

Primera parte: El camino a la guerra*

Durante años, desde Malí hasta Afganistán, he trabajado por la paz y arriesgado mi vida por ella. No se trata, pues, de justificar la guerra, sino de comprender qué nos llevó a ella. Observo que los “expertos” que se turnan en la televisión analizan la situación sobre la base de información dudosa, la mayoría de las veces hipótesis erigidas en hechos, y luego ya no logramos entender lo que está sucediendo. Así es como se crean los pánicos.
El problema no es tanto saber quién tiene la razón en este conflicto, sino cuestionar la forma en que nuestros líderes toman sus decisiones.
Tratemos de examinar las raíces del conflicto. Comienza con aquellos que durante los últimos ocho años han estado hablando de “separatistas” o “independencias” de Donbass. Esto no es verdad. Los referéndums realizados por las dos autoproclamadas Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk en mayo de 2014, no fueron referéndums de “independencia” (независимость), como han afirmado algunos periodistas sin escrúpulos , sino referéndums de “autodeterminación” o “autonomía” (самостоятельность ). El calificativo “pro-ruso” sugiere que Rusia fue parte del conflicto, lo cual no fue el caso, y el término “hablantes de ruso” hubiera sido más honesto. Además, estos referéndums se llevaron a cabo en contra del consejo de Vladimir Putin.
De hecho, estas Repúblicas no buscaban separarse de Ucrania, sino tener un estatus de autonomía, garantizándoles el uso del idioma ruso como idioma oficial. El primer acto legislativo del nuevo gobierno resultante del derrocamiento del presidente Yanukovych fue la abolición, el 23 de febrero de 2014, de la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012 que hizo del ruso un idioma oficial. Un poco como si los golpistas decidieran que el francés y el italiano dejarían de ser idiomas oficiales en Suiza.
Esta decisión causó una tormenta en la población de habla rusa. El resultado fue una feroz represión contra las regiones de habla rusa (Odessa, Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Lugansk y Donetsk) que se llevó a cabo a partir de febrero de 2014 y condujo a una militarización de la situación y algunas masacres (en Odessa y Marioupol, por el más notable). A finales del verano de 2014, solo quedaban las autoproclamadas Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk.
En esta etapa, demasiado rígido y absorto en un enfoque doctrinario del arte de las operaciones, el estado mayor ucraniano sometió al enemigo sin lograr prevalecer. El examen del curso de los combates en 2014-2016 en Donbass muestra que el estado mayor ucraniano aplicó sistemática y mecánicamente los mismos esquemas operativos. Sin embargo, la guerra de los autonomistas fue muy similar a la que observamos en el Sahel: operaciones de gran movilidad realizadas con medios ligeros. Con un enfoque más flexible y menos doctrinario, los rebeldes pudieron explotar la inercia de las fuerzas ucranianas para “atraparlos” repetidamente.
En 2014, cuando estaba en la OTAN, era responsable de la lucha contra la proliferación de armas pequeñas y estábamos tratando de detectar las entregas de armas rusas a los rebeldes, para ver si Moscú estaba involucrado. La información que recibimos provino casi en su totalidad de los servicios de inteligencia polacos y no “encajó” con la información proveniente de la OSCE; a pesar de las acusaciones bastante crudas, no hubo entregas de armas y equipo militar de Rusia.
Los rebeldes estaban armados gracias a la deserción de unidades ucranianas de habla rusa que se pasaron al bando rebelde. Mientras continuaban los fracasos ucranianos, los batallones de tanques, artillería y antiaéreos engrosaron las filas de los autonomistas. Esto es lo que empujó a los ucranianos a comprometerse con los Acuerdos de Minsk.
Pero justo después de firmar los Acuerdos de Minsk 1, el presidente ucraniano, Petro Poroshenko, lanzó una operación antiterrorista masiva (ATO/Антитерористична операція) contra el Donbass. _Bis repetita placent_ : mal asesorados por los oficiales de la OTAN, los ucranianos sufrieron una aplastante derrota en Debaltsevo, lo que les obligó a participar en los Acuerdos de Minsk 2.
Es fundamental recordar aquí que los Acuerdos de Minsk 1 (septiembre de 2014) y Minsk 2 (febrero de 2015) no preveían la separación o independencia de las Repúblicas, sino su autonomía en el marco de Ucrania. Aquellos que hayan leído los Acuerdos (hay muy, muy, muy pocos de los que realmente lo han hecho) notarán que está escrito en todas las letras que el estatus de las Repúblicas debía ser negociado entre Kiev y los representantes de las Repúblicas, por una solución interna a Ucrania.
Por eso, desde 2014, Rusia ha exigido sistemáticamente su implementación mientras se niega a ser parte de las negociaciones, porque se trata de un asunto interno de Ucrania. Por otro lado, Occidente, liderado por Francia, intentó sistemáticamente reemplazar los Acuerdos de Minsk por el “formato de Normandía”, que ponía frente a frente a rusos y ucranianos. Sin embargo, recordemos que nunca hubo tropas rusas en el Donbass antes del 23 y 24 de febrero de 2022. Además, los observadores de la OSCE nunca han observado el menor rastro de unidades rusas operando en el Donbass. Por ejemplo, el mapa de inteligencia estadounidense publicado por el _Washington Post_ el 3 de diciembre de 2021 no muestra tropas rusas en el Donbass.
En octubre de 2015, Vasyl Hrytsak, director del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), confesó que solo se habían observado 56 combatientes rusos en el Donbass. Esto era exactamente comparable a los suizos que iban a pelear a Bosnia los fines de semana, en la década de 1990, o los franceses que van a pelear a Ucrania hoy.
El ejército ucraniano se encontraba entonces en un estado deplorable. En octubre de 2018, después de cuatro años de guerra, el fiscal militar jefe de Ucrania, Anatoly Matios, declaró que Ucrania había perdido 2.700 hombres en el Donbass: 891 por enfermedades, 318 por accidentes de tráfico, 177 por otros accidentes, 175 por intoxicaciones (alcohol, drogas), 172 por manejo descuidado de armas, 101 por infracciones a las normas de seguridad, 228 por asesinatos y 615 por suicidios.
De hecho, el ejército fue socavado por la corrupción de sus cuadros y ya no contó con el apoyo de la población. Según un informe del Ministerio del Interior británico , en el retiro de reservistas de marzo/abril de 2014, el 70 por ciento no se presentó a la primera sesión, el 80 por ciento a la segunda, el 90 por ciento a la tercera y el 95 por ciento a la cuarta. En octubre/noviembre de 2017, el 70 % de los reclutas no se presentó a la campaña “Otoño de 2017”. Esto sin contar los suicidios y las deserciones (a menudo en manos de los autonomistas), que alcanzaron hasta el 30 por ciento de la fuerza laboral en el área de ATO. Los jóvenes ucranianos se negaron a ir a luchar al Donbass y prefirieron la emigración, lo que también explica, al menos en parte, el déficit demográfico del país.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recurrió entonces a la OTAN para ayudar a que sus fuerzas armadas fueran más “atractivas”. Habiendo trabajado ya en proyectos similares en el marco de las Naciones Unidas, la OTAN me pidió que participara en un programa para restaurar la imagen de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Pero este es un proceso a largo plazo y los ucranianos querían actuar rápidamente.
Entonces, para compensar la falta de soldados, el gobierno ucraniano recurrió a las milicias paramilitares. Se componen esencialmente de mercenarios extranjeros, a menudo militantes de extrema derecha. En 2020, constituían alrededor del 40 por ciento de las fuerzas ucranianas y contaban con unos 102.000 hombres, según Reuters . Fueron armados, financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Francia. Había más de 19 nacionalidades, incluida la suiza.
Por lo tanto, los países occidentales han creado y apoyado claramente las milicias de extrema derecha ucranianas . En octubre de 2021, el _Jerusalem Post_ dio la alarma al denunciar el proyecto Centuria . Estas milicias habían estado operando en el Donbass desde 2014, con apoyo occidental. Incluso si se puede discutir sobre el término "nazi", el hecho es que estas milicias son violentas, transmiten una ideología nauseabunda y son virulentamente antisemitas. Su antisemitismo es más cultural que político, razón por la cual el término "nazi" no es realmente apropiado.
Estas milicias, originarias de los grupos de extrema derecha que animaron la revolución Euromaidan en 2014, están compuestas por individuos fanáticos y brutales. El más conocido de ellos es el Regimiento Azov, cuyo emblema recuerda a la 2ª División Panzer SS Das Reich, venerada en Ucrania por liberar Jarkov de los soviéticos en 1943, antes de llevar a cabo la masacre de Oradour-sur-Glane en 1944. Francia.

*Así, Occidente apoyó y siguió armando milicias que han sido culpables de numerosos crímenes contra la población civil desde 2014: violaciones, torturas y masacres.*
La integración de estos paramilitares a la Guardia Nacional no estuvo en absoluto acompañada de una “desnazificación”, como pretenden algunos . Entre los muchos ejemplos, el de la insignia del Regimiento Azov es instructivo:





En 2022, muy esquemáticamente, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que luchaban contra la ofensiva rusa se organizaron como:

El Ejército, subordinado al Ministerio de Defensa. Está organizado en 3 cuerpos de ejército y compuesto por formaciones de maniobra (tanques, artillería pesada, misiles, etc.).
La Guardia Nacional, que depende del Ministerio del Interior y está organizada en 5 comandos territoriales.
La Guardia Nacional es, por tanto, una fuerza de defensa territorial que no forma parte del ejército ucraniano. Incluye milicias paramilitares, denominadas “batallones de voluntarios” (добровольчі батальйоні), también conocidas con el evocador nombre de “batallones de represalia”, y compuestas por infantería. Entrenados principalmente para el combate urbano, ahora defienden ciudades como Kharkov, Mariupol, Odessa, Kiev, etc.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En serio? te pido donde han hecho gestos positivos hacia occidente y me sacas un discurso para echar mierda sobre las decisiones de otros estados? Yo entiendo que no te pueda gustar que Suecia, Finlandia, Georgia o Ucrania quieran unirse a una organización, pero es que si llevas dando señales de que quieres controlar lo que ellos hagan es lo que va a pasar, te voy a poner un ejemplo:
> 
> Imagina que tienes un vecino que se mete en todo, que trata de decirte qué música tienes que escuchar, a qué hora puedes volver a tu casa y qué debes hacer en la misma. De hecho, hubo un día que trataste de hacer las cosas "a tu manera" y te calzó una hostia
> Luego te dijo que cambió, se cambió de nombre, pero las ansias de controlar lo que haces ver que siguen estando ahí, lo normal es que llames a la Guardia Civil para que te proteja. Si eres tú esa persona, solo tienes un camino, que es resarcirte de lo que estabas equivocado, al menos, si lo que quieres es llevarte bien, qué mínimo, no crees?
> ...



*Imagina que tienes un vecino que se mete en todo, que trata de decirte qué música tienes que escuchar, a qué hora puedes volver a tu casa y qué debes hacer en la misma*

Entiendo que hablas de Estados Unidos (país por cierto en el que vivo) por otro lado te diré: ¿Que gestos ha hecho Rusia por la comunidad internacional?... Vamos a pensar.

1) Pedir tres veces entrar en la OTAN (las tres denegadas).
2) Pedir que las naciones se rijan según la carta de derechos de la ONU.
3) Impulsar los acuerdos de desnuclearización (acuerdos de los que se retiró Estados Unidos de forma unilateral).
4) Pedir una y otra vez un espacio neutral y desmilitarizado en Europa (al menos cerca de las fronteras de Rusia).
5) Luchar por un mundo multipolar.

Ahora, me dices si Irak, Libia, Afganistán, Siria, Sudán, Yugoeslavia o el Panamá de Noriega tuvieron alguna opción de "escuchar la música que querían".

Por cierto: Que digas que Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas, Bulgaría, Hungría o Rumania (por poner varios ejemplos) decidieron unirse a la OTAN por voluntad propia es simplemente descojonante. Sobre todo si te das cuenta que durante los últimos 25 años todos los gobiernos de esos países han sido puestos a dedo por la CIA. Joder, si es que, por ejemplo, en el gobierno de Polonia y en de las repúblicas bálticas hay tíos con pasaporte americano.


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te canses. Alfonbass defiende la libertad de todo el mundo para hacer lo que le sale de los cojones, pero ignora la ética de la responsabilidad. Quiero decir que los actos propios a veces traen consecuencias que no te gustan. Esa parte la ignora totalmente.




Lo que pasa es que se está haciendo el tontito como si no supiera de lo que estamos hablando cuando lo sabe perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Los Franceses están parando las nucleares para dispatar el precio del gas en el hub europeo, y así que el gas usano pueda competir. Los Alemanes también han dejado de verter el gas que les sobra al hub europeo con el mismo fin.
> Es todo una conspiración para meter con calzador el gas usano en Europa.



Joder, otra cosa no, pero de traidores en Europa vamos sobrados.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

*Refugiados ucranianos: humillados e insultados*
Vitali Palkin ayer a las 16:51

*El sistema prometió que el acto de "bondad inconmensurable" hacia ellos tendría que extenderse por uno o dos meses.

El entusiasmo de los europeos y la “lástima” hacia los pobres ucranianos que huyeron de los horrores de la guerra y la “agresión rusa” tras el inicio del conflicto en Ucrania, de hecho, al principio parecía una parte lógica del mito que se encuentra en la cabeza de cada ucraniano. Europa es un mundo de prosperidad, prácticamente un paraíso, donde todo noble europeo está dispuesto a darlo todo en aras de los ideales del humanismo y la compasión, cuyo objeto principal son ahora los refugiados de Ucrania. Esta compasión, afortunadamente, fue furiosamente alimentada por los medios de comunicación occidentales, que protagonizaron una campaña informativa sin precedentes de “amor y paz”, que bloqueó por partida doble actos similares en 2015 contra las víctimas de la guerra en Siria y en 1994 durante el genocidio en Ruanda y Burundi. . Pero se olvidó lo principal: el humanismo occidental es un fenómeno posmoderno, donde cualquier fenómeno es solo un juego, e incluso los actores más experimentados no pueden jugar durante mucho tiempo.*

La misma humanidad ilimitada de los europeos es básicamente un *mito y tiene raíces completamente racionales.*. A muchos les sorprende cómo van a la humillación de su orgullo nacional, con qué facilidad caen en todo lo que sus medios tratan de verterles en los oídos. Parece que estos son niños infantiles que se han vuelto locos, para quienes todo es solo "rocío de Dios", una especie de duendes y niños de flores, separados de la dura realidad de su mundo de cuento de hadas. Pero, en realidad, implementan un contrato social claro, en el que la obediencia al sistema y la implementación de cualquier actitud, incluso las más degeneradas, se hace a cambio de bienestar y seguridad. Si esta conexión clara desaparece, entonces el hombre ingenuo y bondadoso, de quien, según parece, uno puede torcer cuerdas, en el mejor de los casos se convierte en un burgués sin alma, y en el peor, las características de un descendiente de las tribus guerreras de los galos, germanos. o Vikingos comienzan a verse en él. Y esto se aplica como ciudadano individual,

Algo similar en miniatura está ocurriendo *en el tema de los refugiados de Ucrania .*. El sistema prometió que el acto de "bondad inconmensurable" hacia ellos tendría que extenderse por uno o dos meses. Pero en realidad, su estancia en Europa puede alargarse durante años. Y entonces se acercó la crisis económica, que surgió por años de estancamiento y el coronavirus, y se agudizó con la guerra económica con Rusia. Aquí, los colmillos comenzaron a crecer entre los ciudadanos y funcionarios europeos. A los ucranianos se les está recordando poco a poco que no son ángeles, sino simplemente un grupo de sujetos sospechosos, nacionalistas, personas culturalmente e incluso étnicamente distantes de los europeos comunes. Y en general, nadie les debe nada, un acto de compasión es algo voluntario, y es imposible exigirlo todos los días, y en general, la salvación de las personas que se ahogan es obra de las mismas personas que se ahogan. Y cabe señalar que esto es solo el comienzo de un cambio profundamente psicológico en la percepción de los refugiados de Ucrania: las "bayas" aún están por llegar.

Esto es más *evidente hasta ahora en Europa del Este* , donde la gente es más salvaje y más pobre. No en vano, durante la crisis de refugiados de 2015, muchas entradas a Bulgaria tenían un cartel que decía: *“Refugiados, no vengan a nosotros. Tu no eres bienvenido aqui. Simplemente no tenemos dinero ni nada para alimentarte " . *En realidad, los países de Europa occidental solo quieren que sus homólogos del este de la UE se dediquen a alimentar y proporcionar refugiados. Polonia es la que más sufre hasta ahora.

La tensión social *crece en el país por el flujo de refugiados ucranianos* , cuyo número alcanza casi los tres millones de personas. El 21 de abril, el alcalde de Varsovia, *Rafał Trzaskowski,* se quejó del aumento de la densidad de población de la ciudad debido a la afluencia de refugiados de Ucrania. Según él, esto aumentó la presión sobre la infraestructura de la ciudad y los servicios de la ciudad, y la población de Varsovia aumentó en un 15% debido a la colocación de alrededor de 300-350 mil refugiados de Ucrania en la ciudad, e incluso el alcalde liberal de la ciudad es no contento con su presencia.

La financiación y el cuidado de los refugiados *recae por completo en el presupuesto polaco* y el mantenimiento de cada uno de los tres millones es de aproximadamente 1.200 złoty al mes (aproximadamente 250 euros), que es comparable al tamaño de la pensión mínima. Nueve países de Europa Central y del Este, incluida Polonia, solicitaron asistencia financiera a la Unión Europea a fines de abril para atender a los refugiados ucranianos, pero aún no se ha recibido respuesta. Los burócratas europeos resultaron ser astutos y previeron rutas de escape de antemano: los ucranianos en el papel *no son refugiados en absoluto desde el punto de vista legal* y nadie está obligado a pagar por ellos.

No sorprende que los movimientos nacionalistas del país se *opongan activamente a la prestación de servicios* sociales, médicos y de otro tipo a los refugiados a expensas del Estado y contra la propaganda de una ideología ajena del nacionalismo ucraniano, en la que se involucran descaradamente muchos refugiados, cortando por ciudades polacas con banderas Bandera y retratos _del “héroe principal de Ucrania”._

Particularmente afectados por el comportamiento agresivo, el crimen por parte de los refugiados y la carga financiera para su manutención son los *residentes de los voivodatos pobres del este* , a través de los cuales fluye la migración principal, como *Wiermińsko-Mazury, Lubelskie y Podkarpackie* . Anteriormente, destrozaron a los trabajadores inmigrantes ucranianos como pegajosos, que no podían pasar por estas regiones. Pero una cosa es un hombre y una mujer que voluntariamente se convirtieron en "esclavos", y otra muy distinta: una multitud de dependientes agresivos. En estas regiones, los casos de palizas a los "patriotas de Ucrania" demasiado celosos por parte de jóvenes locales y radicales de derecha son cada vez más frecuentes.

Comenzaron a comportarse de manera menos brillante, pero no menos racional, los países que, a diferencia de Polonia, fueron vistos como el apogeo de la civilización y el humanismo. Los alemanes ricos son pacientes por el momento, pero sus vecinos menos ricos no lo son tanto. Así, la publicación Le Figaro informó que los *habitantes de Francia, que llevaron a las familias ucranianas a sus casas* , comenzaron a hablar del cansancio moral de los refugiados, así como de la necesidad de una reposición económica constante. *La idea romántica de “albergar a un refugiado” es una cosa, pero compartir techo con él durante mucho tiempo es otra muy distinta.*Muchos franceses comenzaron a desilusionarse con los refugiados. La Oficina de Inmigración e Integración informó de que unos 700.000 llegados reciben una ayuda social por valor de 426 euros al mes, pero esa cantidad hace mucha falta para vivir en Europa, y hay que esperar varias semanas para recibir el pago.

El Reino Unido generalmente decidió *minimizar los refugiados innecesarios* , a pesar de que el país es uno de los instigadores más destacados de la confrontación en este país. El gobierno británico ha revelado un controvertido plan para enviar a los solicitantes de asilo a Ruanda con un billete de ida y lo justificó diciendo que, con el estallido del conflicto ruso-ucraniano, están llegando a Gran Bretaña más refugiados de Ucrania. Los analistas dicen que si el plan británico sigue adelante, es probable que las personas que huyen de África y Medio Oriente sean desviadas a Ruanda para que se puedan acoger más refugiados ucranianos. De hecho, *el mismo destino puede correrles a los propios ucranianos* , aunque pueden tener más suerte con el país de destino.

No se quede atrás con *disgusto por los refugiados de Ucrania* y los Estados Unidos. A principios de abril, más de mil refugiados ucranianos se encontraban en la frontera entre México y Estados Unidos. Al mismo tiempo, se aprobaron de manera muy selectiva en los Estados Unidos. A la mayoría de los que venían a encontrarse con familiares se les permitía entrar. Ahora los ucranianos *viven en un campamento de tiendas de campaña en la frontera de Estados Unidos* , con la esperanza, al final, de obtener el permiso de las autoridades estadounidenses para entrar. Los refugiados ucranianos también están siendo alojados en la ciudad mexicana de Tijuana. Allí viven en gimnasios y duermen en el suelo. En el mejor de los casos, en literas. Las autoridades estadounidenses no tienen prisa por aceptar ni siquiera a estos desafortunados miles.

Además de estar cansados de los ucranianos y no estar dispuestos a dejar que los refugiados entren en su territorio, están cada vez más *sujetos a la explotación directa* de los delincuentes. Los refugiados ucranianos son utilizados por organizaciones asociadas con negocios criminales en Europa. Aunque a veces ellos mismos no son reacios a dedicarse al tráfico de drogas y la prostitución, a veces se ven obligados a hacerlo. Una corriente de prostitutas y acompañantes ucranianas literalmente inundó Europa; los representantes locales de la profesión más antigua incluso se quejan de esto. Los refugiados ucranianos se dedican a deshacerse del mercado de servicios sexuales, destruyendo así el "mañana seguro" para sus colegas europeos. Lo más “inofensivo” que se les ofrece a las mujeres ucranianas es la búsqueda de modelos para OnlyFans en Telegram.

Pero el dinero fácil atrae no solo a las jóvenes ucranianas: *el problema del creciente tráfico de drogas* también se está volviendo relevante. Los ucranianos son atraídos al negocio de las drogas, incluso con lemas de que la mitad de las ganancias de las ventas se destinarán a apoyar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. *Se espera que el crimen étnico ucraniano solo crezca en Europa. Esto acercará a los ucranianos en imagen a los nigerianos o albaneses. Aleksey Arestovich, asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelensky, dijo en una de sus entrevistas que “los ucranianos en Europa son recibidos como dioses descendidos del cielo”. Pero es poco probable que los propios europeos sigan estando de acuerdo con esto.*









Украинские беженцы: униженные и оскорбленные — Readovka.news


Система обещала, что акт «безмерной доброты» к ним надо будет растянуть на месяц-два




readovka.news


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que si....




Quieres instalar un sistema de misiles justo en mi frontera pero eso no es una amenaza para mi.

Saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Top 10 Countries with the Highest Military Expenditures (2020):*
> 
> The United States — $778 billion
> China — $252 billion [estimated]
> ...



Yo no sé por qué odiais algunos a los rusos....que os han hecho?


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Quieres instalar un sistema de misiles justo en mi frontera pero eso no es una amenaza para mi.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, no amenaces a la gente que vive en otros países que no tienen nada que ver con esos sistemas...o acaso ha votado usted algún asunto militar?


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por cierto: Que digas que Polonia, las repúblicas bálticas, Bulgaría, Hungría o Rumania (por poner varios ejemplos) decidieron unirse a la OTAN por voluntad propia es simplemente descojonante. Sobre todo si te das cuenta que durante los últimos 25 años todos los gobiernos de esos países han sido puestos a dedo por la CIA.
> *Joder, si es que, por ejemplo, en el gobierno de Polonia y en de las repúblicas bálticas hay tíos con pasaporte americano*.


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te canses. Alfonbass defiende la libertad de todo el mundo para hacer lo que le sale de los cojones, pero ignora la ética de la responsabilidad. Quiero decir que los actos propios a veces traen consecuencias que no te gustan. Esa parte la ignora totalmente.



La responsabilidad es individual, nunca colectiva...si yo no estudio nada antes de un examen, suspenderé, es mi responsabilidad, si voy a una entrevista de trabajo sin ducharme durante varios días o sin dar el perfil, la consecuencia es no tener ese trabajo.
La responsabilidad individual nunca puede ser de acciones en las que yo, a nivel personal nunca he tenido que ver


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, no amenaces a la gente que vive en otros países que no tienen nada que ver con esos sistemas...o acaso ha votado usted algún asunto militar?




Lo de Rusia es la respuesta a la amenaza de ingresar en la NATO y el futuro proyecto de instalar otra parte del llamado Escudo Antimisiles en la frontera de Ucrania con Rusia. Algo que sería totalmente inaceptable para Putin, para mi, para ti y para cualquiera en caso de estar en su pellejo ahora mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Imagina que tienes un vecino que se mete en todo, que trata de decirte qué música tienes que escuchar, a qué hora puedes volver a tu casa y qué debes hacer en la misma*
> 
> Entiendo que hablas de Estados Unidos (país por cierto en el que vivo) por otro lado te diré: ¿Que gestos ha hecho Rusia por la comunidad internacional?... Vamos a pensar.
> 
> ...



Hablo de Estados Unidos al igual que lo hago de Rusia, no sé dónde está la diferencia entre Afganistan o Ucrania en este caso, sois vosotros los que, para una cosa bien y otra no, dependiendo del ejecutante, ahí está el problema, no puedes exculpar a uno culpando de lo mismo a otro, es absurdo

Es que esos países tienen derecho a unirse a lo que quieran, independientemente de que te guste o no, esa es la parte que hay que comprender. Yo paso mucha parte del año en República Checa y noto un cierto recuerdo muy presente de la primavera de Praga, a veces puedo entender que estos países tengan algún tipo de "miedo". Te aseguro que la sensación que tengo es que si, quieren estar en la OTAN de pleno, al menos mucha parte de la sociedad
Rusia, ignorando eso, no ha tratado de respetarlas, ninguneando muchas veces a las repúblicas bálticas, que si, que pueden tener muchos fallos, que los tienen, pero tratan de ser prósperos y libres, algo que en Rusia no se entiende

En cuanto a lo de los pasaportes, gracias a dios vivimos en un mundo donde podemos tener un pasaporte diferente al de nuestro nacimiento


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo de Rusia es la respuesta a la amenaza de ingresar en la NATO y el futuro proyecto de instalar otra parte del llamado Escudo Antimisiles en la frontera de Ucrania con Rusia. Algo que sería totalmente inaceptable para Putin, para mi, para ti y para cualquiera en caso de estar en su pellejo ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



Inaceptable si te quieres liar a pepinazos, si no.....


----------



## Plutarko (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Inaceptable si te quieres liar a pepinazos, si no.....



Australia se quiere liar a pepinazos, claramente, si no no entiendo de qué se preocupa.









Australia advierte de que la construcción de una base militar china en Islas Salomón es "una línea roja"


El primer ministro de Australia, Scott Morrison, ha advertido de que la construcción de una base militar...




www.europapress.es





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablo de Estados Unidos al igual que lo hago de Rusia, no sé dónde está la diferencia entre Afganistan o Ucrania en este caso, sois vosotros los que, para una cosa bien y otra no, dependiendo del ejecutante, ahí está el problema, no puedes exculpar a uno culpando de lo mismo a otro, es absurdo
> 
> Es que esos países tienen derecho a unirse a lo que quieran, independientemente de que te guste o no, esa es la parte que hay que comprender. Yo paso mucha parte del año en República Checa y noto un cierto recuerdo muy presente de la primavera de Praga, a veces puedo entender que estos países tengan algún tipo de "miedo". Te aseguro que la sensación que tengo es que si, quieren estar en la OTAN de pleno, al menos mucha parte de la sociedad
> Rusia, ignorando eso, no ha tratado de respetarlas, ninguneando muchas veces a las repúblicas bálticas, que si, que pueden tener muchos fallos, que los tienen, pero tratan de ser prósperos y libres, algo que en Rusia no se entiende
> ...



De verdad no sé si estás de coña: Por cada país que ha invadido Rusia hay 40 que ha invadido la OTAN: Con excusas tan peregrinas como las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak o directamente sin excusas de ningún tipo (como el saqueo y destrucción de Libia). Por cierto, una Libia donde según la wikipedia era el país con el mejor nivel de vida de toda África. Nivel de vida que ahora está entre los más bajos de la misma.

Te repito: La mayor parte de los países no se han unido a la OTAN por que "han querido" sino que se han unido gracias a gobiernos títeres puestos a dedo por la CIA.

Por cierto, desde la fundación de los Estados Unidos de América (1776) el país ha estado solo 16 años sin participar en una guerra. Es decir: *LLevan 230 años en guerra.*

Lo que ya es de coña es lo que me dices de los pasaportes: ¿Te imaginas que el presidente de España fuera un americano? Bueno, pues el de Letonia es americano.
Una Letonia que al igual que Ucrania tiene el ejército plagado de nazis...y esa gente está en la UE.... Es acojonante.


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La responsabilidad es individual, nunca colectiva...si yo no estudio nada antes de un examen, suspenderé, es mi responsabilidad, si voy a una entrevista de trabajo sin ducharme durante varios días o sin dar el perfil, la consecuencia es no tener ese trabajo.
> La responsabilidad individual nunca puede ser de acciones en las que yo, a nivel personal nunca he tenido que ver



cuando un pais pierde un a guerra , la responsabilidad es colectiva

cuando un equipo pierde un partido la responsabilidad es colectiva

si quieres vivir solo vete a la puta selva con los chimpances


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (1 May 2022)




----------



## cienaga (1 May 2022)

para un embolsamiento de 150 kms se necesitaria al menos 1 division por cada 15kms, para tener garantias y seguridad y con dudosa capacidad de repeler ataques, es decir metiendo unos 1000 tios por kilometro
eso son 150.000 soldados extra, con 120.000 implicados en esta "operacion especial" ni de coña


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> cuando un pais pierde un a guerra , la responsabilidad es colectiva
> 
> cuando un equipo pierde un partido la responsabilidad es colectiva
> 
> si quieres vivir solo vete a la puta selva con los chimpances



No lo es, perder una guerra, en todo caso será responsabilidad del estado, no mia que no he pegado ni un solo tiro...

Individualidad no significa vivir solo, significa colaborar libremente y aceptar que los demás van a colaborar contigo libremente, no es difícil de entender


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> ... Lo que no se esperaba la OTAN es que Rusia en lugar de entrar en la ratonera que le tenían preparada en el Donbass, fuese a entrar sin complejo en toda Ucrania desde múltiples direcciones, permitiendo así el embolsamiento de grandes concentraciones del ejército y mercenarios ucros.



El eterno "déjà vu".


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De verdad no sé si estás de coña: Por cada país que ha invadido Rusia hay 40 que ha invadido la OTAN: Con excusas tan peregrinas como las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak o directamente sin excusas de ningún tipo (como el saqueo y destrucción de Libia). Por cierto, una Libia donde según la wikipedia era el país con el mejor nivel de vida de toda África. Nivel de vida que ahora está entre los más bajos de la misma.
> 
> Te repito: La mayor parte de los países no se han unido a la OTAN por que "han querido" sino que se han unido gracias a gobiernos títeres puestos a dedo por la CIA.
> 
> ...



Como si el presidente ha nacido en Botswana, qué me quieres decir con eso? qué relevancia tiene?
De todas formas, te dije que lo que estaba mal de uno, no implica que pueda estar buen de otro, si condeno la agresión a Yugoslavia, tengo que hacer lo mismo con lo de Ucrania, si no, no sería coherente


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Como si el presidente ha nacido en Botswana, qué me quieres decir con eso? qué relevancia tiene?*
> De todas formas, te dije que lo que estaba mal de uno, no implica que pueda estar buen de otro, si condeno la agresión a Yugoslavia, tengo que hacer lo mismo con lo de Ucrania, si no, no sería coherente



Vamos a ver: Que un país fronterizo con Rusia (el cual además ha pertenecido a Rusia), tenga un presidente americano ¿te parece una casualidad? ¿me tomas por tonto?


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo es, perder una guerra, en todo caso será responsabilidad del estado, no mia que no he pegado ni un solo tiro...
> 
> Individualidad no significa vivir solo, significa colaborar libremente y aceptar que los demás van a colaborar contigo libremente, no es difícil de entender



cuando eres ciudadano de un estado eres responsable te guste o no, porque eres parte de el, punto

si no lo quires ser, renuincia a la ciudadania y vete a tomar por el culo a otro lugar donde admitan a sabandijas

si eso no lo entiendes es que eres subnormal


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Declarar la guerra implica decir que vas a intentar destruir Ucrania.
> Una cosa es pasar a conflicto bélico un asunto político, SIN declarar una guerra.
> Sí, hay muertos y destrucción, pero todo muy medido y contenido.
> Otra cosa es declarar la guerra, eso implica intención de destrucción absoluta. Es tal y como lo entienden y manejan los rusos.
> ...



Desde el punto de vista Ucraninano es indiferente que la "operación especial" sea de baja intensidad o de mayor, pero si es una cuestión "jurídica" importante en Rusia. Puesto que el estado de guerra le permitiría al Presidente movilizar una serie de recursos de los que ahora no dispone, como es la movilización de reservistas y otros poderes para canalizar recursos económicos, demográficos e industriales rusos a la guerra.


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> De discusion de lindes nada, rata embustera. Stallin exigió a Finlandia territorio alrededor de S petersburgo bajo la amenaza de invasión. Los Finlandeses lucharon, perdieron Karelia pero ganaron su país. También se llevaron por delante varios cientos de miles de orcorusos en el proceso.



De hecho los finlandeses de Karelia tuvieron que huir a Finlandia (~400.000) tras la anexión de la URSS. El modo de operar es el mismo que están empleando en Ucrania: Conquisto el territorio y expulso o deporto a la población autóctona para integrar el territorio. En el caso de Ucrania ya han salido algo menos de 5.5 millones de personas, se espera que lleguen a 10 las próximas semanas.


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Personas exaltadas hay en cualquier parte, eso no lo niego, pero negar que hay una retórica nuclear que viene de un lugar determinado no es algo que se pueda negar. Sólo es algo más de una amenaza que viene del mismo Kremlin, el mismo Putin ya puso en alerta a sus fuerzas nucleares, o eso no es una amenaza?



Te explico lo de la "retórica nuclear", tras una breve introducción. En occidente vivimos en un océano de mentiras y de propaganda del Imperio Angloamericano. Eso hizo que nadie pareciera ser consciente de que *en 2014 EEUU y sus caniches europeos estaban jugando a un juego peligroso: amenazar gravemente la seguridad nacional de una superpotencia militar con el mayor arsenal nuclear del planeta*. Venía de lejos, se han ido dando los pasos precisos para que todo estallara, ninguneando sistemáticamente a Rusia. Resumido cronológicamente en 10 puntos
Guerra en Ucrania XVI

Es tal el océano de mentiras en el que vivimos que ni un puto político, ni puto gran medio (excepto La Vanguardia, Rafael Poch) llamó a aquello golpe de estado

*Putin dijo que ponía en alerta su arsenal nuclear sólo después de que varios políticos bocachanclas, ignorantes e histéricos empezaran a hablar de establecer un área de exclusión aérea y enviar aviones de guerra a Ucrania*

No hubiera hecho falta ninguna "retórica nuclear" si estos burócratas mediocres (uno de ellos Josep Borrell) se hubieran metido la lengua en el orto y hubieran sabido estar en una coyuntura tan delicada, pues hasta yo sabía que aquello implicaba que países de la OTAN entraran en guerra con Rusia. Más que una amenaza es un recordatorio a una manada de histéricos politicastros irresponsables de cuál es la lógica de una guerra donde entran en confrontación directa dos contendientes con los mayores arsenales nucleares del globo

Y aún así, parece que estos mentecatos han perdido el miedo y parecen dispuestos a meter de todo en Ucrania


alfonbass dijo:


> No sé qué mania tenéis de que en Rusia no haya libertad de elección...al final voy a pensar que la "rusofobia" viene de otros, de aquellos que no quieren que Rusia sea un país verdaderamente libre...



A mi me preocupa más la deriva liberticida de occidente no la de Rusia, porque yo no soy ruso. Un 83% de rusos apoyan a Putin. Los rusos prefieren la seguridad a la libertad. Es su mentalidad. Yo la respeto, tú parece que no.

Y antes de que Rusia haya mayor o menor libertad hay algo mucho más importante que nos afecta MUCHO MÁS A TODOS y que parece que no te preocupa porque no lo ves o no quieres ver: que el mayor Imperio que ha habido jamás sobre la tierra (en tanto a capacidad de proyección de su poder) nos está llevando a todos a las puertas de una guerra termonuclear con una agresiva y temeraria política exterior



alfonbass dijo:


> No, no estamos hablando de eso, estamos hablando de que en la tele pública rusa, se está llamando a una guerra absurda, no están arreglando ninguno de los problemas que existen, no sé si les importa tres cojones lo que ocurre si al final, solo les interesa la "geopolítica", sin importar si quiera lo que lleva ocurriendo en Ucrania desde hace 8 años....porque la realidad es que lo han complicado todo mucho más, lo quieras o no ver...



¿Lo ha complicado? *No pareces entender que lo que ha hecho Rusia es asestar el primer golpe, ya que sabía que no iba a poder evitar la guerra*.
Se iba a "complicar" de todos modos. Y con ese primer golpe destruyó gran parte de la capacidad militar ucraniana, algo que no hubiera podido hacer (o hubiera sido mucho menos eficaz con el armamento pesado ya movilizado y el ejército ucraniano en alerta) si hubiera tenido que responder a la embestida del ejército ucro en Donbass, que se iba a producir en marzo. Lee detenidamente los 10 puntos, especialmente los últimos Guerra en Ucrania XVI

No te enteras. La estrategia de EEUU desde 2014 es usar al nacionalismo ucraniano rusófobo como ariete contra Rusia. Los EEUU pasaron de Minsk, los neonazis y ultras de extrema derecha que rebosan las FFAA (sus "bastardos", integrados en las FFAA tras el golpe de estado de 2014) pasaban de Minsk igualmente, siguieron a lo suyo integrando a Ucrania en la OTAN, haciendo al ejército más poderoso. Lo que me parece increíble es que seáis incapaces de entender que Rusia NO PUEDE PERMITIR TAL FORTALECIMIENTO MILITAR DE UN ESTADO HOSTIL QUE SE ESTÁ INTEGRANDO DE FACTO EN UN BLOQUE MILITAR HOSTIL COMO ES LA OTAN EN SUS FRONTERAS. Iban a embestir de nuevo en Donbás y Crimea, con excusa o sin ella

Los rusos serían presentados como agresores en los medios occidentales, más sanciones, pérdidas militares importantes (pues tendrían que meter al ejército ruso en Donbás esta vez)

No era difícil preverlo si se conocen los antecedentes y la situación, incluso sin información precisa de inteligencia

Los rusos son conscientes de todo esto. La guerra es absurda para ti, porque no comprendes lo que ha conducido a ella



alfonbass dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, por lo que, lo que hay que hacer es hablar de la libertad, explicar lo qué es y no tomar partida por un bando, barbaridades lo están haciendo los dos, que no te quepa duda...*la pregunta es si serán capaces de exterminar a millones de personas solo por una idea de "estado"*



La pregunta es hasta dónde está dispuesto a llegar EEUU en su temeraria geopolítica por mantener su hegemonía. Esa es la pregunta. Ellos son quienes necesitaban el jaleo tras sus 4 QE y su evidente pérdida de influencia. Y han ido al jaleo

A China le bastaba con hacer negocios para suceder a EEUU como potencia hegemónica. Y a Rusia, como socio preferente, igual


----------



## Epicii (1 May 2022)

Aunque lo parezca esta amenaza no es como la de Rusia a Ucrania...
Islas Salomón están a 8000km de la frontera de EEUU


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

‘Ghost of Kyiv’ killed in battle, identity revealed


The Ukrainian fighter pilot hailed as the “Ghost of Kyiv” after reportedly shooting down dozens of Russian aircraft has been killed in battle.




nypost.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)

Faltan aliens, pero está entretenido el jilo.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Fuertes ruidos retumbantes son reportados desde Kiev. Algunos dicen que es solo la planta de energía CHP-6, otros dicen que son aviones. La gente está entrando en pánico un poco.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

La zona del rublo comienza a funcionar a partir del 1 de mayo en la región de Kherson liberada de los nacionalistas ucranianos. El período de transición durará hasta 4 meses, durante este período el rublo y la hryvnia circularán en la región, después de lo cual los pagos se realizarán solo en rublos.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Lyman actualmente en llamas después de haber sido golpeado con fuerza. Las fuerzas rusas ahora están a unos 35 km de Slavyansk en el noreste y a unos 40 km en el noroeste.


----------



## ZARGON (1 May 2022)

Falta poco para que Droglenski quede asì


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo no soy el mejor para decirlo, pero más que avión era un barco muy veloz y volando a muy poca altura. Basicamente era un lanzamisiles volando raso por el mar, una buena idea pero inseguro según entendí en su momento, y supongo que con un uso bastante especifico que hacia inviable su uso en precio/coste.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> (off-topic) Una curiosidad que me encontré no se como buscando cosas sobre la guerra. Personalmente no conocía este bicharraco, menudo monstruo.
> 
> El ekranoplano Lun, del que solo se construyó un único ejemplar en 1986, nunca entró en funcionamiento, finalmente ha sido llevado a tierra en Derbent, donde se convertirá en una exhibición en el parque Patriot, cuya inauguración está prevista para 2023.
> 
> ...




Una buen artículo que despeja algunas dudas.....


> La fascinante historia de los ekranoplanos, los enormes monstruos del mar Caspio gestados en la Guerra Fría
> 
> 
> Estamos en la década de 1950, en plena Guerra Fría. La tensión entre las dos superpotencias mundiales es máxima y tanto Estados Unidos como la Unión Soviética...
> ...


----------



## Aurkitu (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho los finlandeses de Karelia tuvieron que huir a Finlandia (~400.000) tras la anexión de la URSS. El modo de operar es el mismo que están empleando en Ucrania: Conquisto el territorio y expulso o deporto a la población autóctona para integrar el territorio. En el caso de Ucrania ya han salido algo menos de 5.5 millones de personas, se espera que lleguen a 10 las próximas semanas.



¿Y que ha estado fomentando desde el 2015 el gobierno post-maidanero? ¿Una ucrania unida lingüísticamente para quién? ¿A quién le encanta dar el _carnet de_ _ucraniano auténtico_?




Se irán para no volver los _Svobodas_ o filobanderistas de turno. Las tortas a veces se giran. Y en este caso, se lo llevan mereciendo hace años. Es de justicia divina.

Por otro lado, tranquilo, dudo que lo que esta en amarillo sea objetivo para la campaña rusa actual.


----------



## Papo de luz (1 May 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿Y que ha estado fomentando desde el 2015 el gobierno post-maidanero? ¿Una ucrania unida lingüísticamente para quién? ¿A quién le encanta dar el _carnet de_ _ucraniano auténtico_?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043359
> 
> ...



Lo lógico sería que Ucrania quede reducida a lo que está en amarillo.


----------



## Aurkitu (1 May 2022)

Posiblemente, ahí tenemos un futuro civil asesinado por_ los rusos,_ al más puro estilo Bucha.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Parece que se está produciendo un gran contraataque alrededor de #Kharkiv Puntos azules retomados y puntos amarillos bajo el ataque ucraniano esta noche. https://m.dailykos.com/stories/2022/4/30/2094951/-Ukraine-update-Filtration-camp-may-be-the-most-disgusting-euphemism-since-WW-II


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Fuente Ucraniana
El mayor general ruso Russian Simonov asesinado cerca de Izyum con otros 100 bárbaros rusos.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Lavrov: Levantamiento de sanciones contra Rusia como parte de las negociaciones con Ucrania. El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo el 30 de abril que si bien las conversaciones de paz entre Kiev y Moscú son “difíciles”, el levantamiento de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia es parte de las negociaciones, informa Reuters.


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Inaceptable si te quieres liar a pepinazos, si no.....




Yo voy y te intento meter el palo de la escoba por el culo y tú lo verías como aceptable por no liarte a hostias conmigo, si no....pues te quedas con el palo metido en el culo.

Saludos.


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> La jugada de Kadyrov es de una lógica aplastante. Es muy posible que la venganza por el asesinato de su padre también sea un motivo más para darle por culo a los rusos a traición, como es costumbre en Chechenia.




*Hablas pura mierd@....* Ajmat Kadýrov era prorruso... apoyaba a putin... por lo que su hijo ramzan kadyrov continúa con ese apoyo...

Un dato para que te arda el cvlo.... chechenia es una de las regiones que más apoya al gobierno ruso.. superando incluso a regiones como crimea, moscú o san petersburgo...


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

>


----------



## Nefersen (1 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


>



Una idea genial. Una pena que no se haya desarrollado. La velocidad de un avión y la seguridad de un barco. Si algo sale mal, se posa en el mar.


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.

El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.

Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

(Dependencia militar estadounidense de los combustibles fósiles rusos en Europa-infografía)


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

NUEVO: El ejército ucraniano dice que no había "fantasma de Kiev"

"Stepan Tarabilka no es un "fantasma de Kiev" y no derribó 40 aviones. El 13 de marzo de 2022, el mayor Stepan Tarabilka murió heroicamente en una batalla aérea con las fuerzas superiores de los ocupantes rusos


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa polaco ha anunciado que mañana comenzará un ejercicio militar masivo y que habrá columnas militares que se moverán por las carreteras de todo el país.

*Los polacos no deben publicar fotos de él en línea*.

Las maniobras *atarán* *a las fuerzas bielorrusas cerca de la frontera

*


----------



## tomcat ii (1 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cada vez se ven más PAYASOS en este circo. Y esa zorra es una de las más famosas.



A Honkler el payasete del foro no le gustan los payasos?


----------



## tomcat ii (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El otro día vi un documental bastante interesante el cual venía (entre otras cosas) a decir que es prácticamente imposible que llegues a ser verdaderamente famoso en Estados Unidos sin un empujoncito de la CIA. Empujoncito que luego le devolverás a la CIA haciendo o diciendo una serie de gestos y declaraciones que te van a pedir que hagas o digas.



Yo vi la segunda parte de tu documental, si quieres ser realmente superfamoso, tienes que comerte un niño ruso crudo para desayunar mientras haces el saludo nazi.


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

Buenos días rusos.
El ejército ruso está cada vez más cerca de la liberación de las ciudades rusas.


Sebastopol


Comandante del DShRG "Rusich" "Slavyan" con un lanzagranadas AT4 sueco capturado.
Por cierto, tiene una insignia que una vez usó una de las empresas en el Donbass, no recuerdo exactamente
El símbolo escandinavo en sí mismo es un signo del Dios Odín, el espíritu supremo de la guerra. Los rusos en Rusia también usaban


Un residente local de Mariupol: “... nadie lo creerá, debes verlo por ti mismo: la gente salió corriendo de las entradas, la casa estaba en llamas, y les dispararon... los ucranianos


Mariúpol. Tumbas en cada patio. Las personas están enterradas, enterradas medio metro en el suelo.

Crímenes cometidos por los batallones nacionales y las autoridades ucranianas.


El término "coexistencia pacífica" no se encuentra en el diccionario estadounidense, afirman periodistas de Global Times, por lo que Washington representa la mayor amenaza para todo el planeta.La obsesión de Washington por dominar el mundo a través de alianzas militares como la OTAN y otras está dividiendo al mundo.


El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky y miembros de su familia recibieron la ciudadanía británica - medios.
Según los clásicos del género, él y su mujer deberían encerrarse en un búnker y acabar allí como Hitler.
De lo contrario, esto ya es un trabajo de pirateo judío.


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

Bielorrusia ha comenzado la cooperación humanitaria con DNR y LNR en el marco del Estado de la Unión:
*este es el primer reconocimiento real de las repúblicas de Donbass por parte de Minsk.*
"Asigne 3 millones de rublos rusos del presupuesto del Estado de la Unión en 2022 para brindar asistencia a los niños que viven en la LDNR".


El ejército ruso lanzó 3 ataques con misiles contra objetivos en la región de Dnepropetrovsk
Algunos edificios resultaron dañados en el distrito de Sinelnikovsky.
“Sin víctimas, sin pérdidas humanas”, dice el jefe del consejo regional, Nikolai Lukashuk.


El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores danés anunció la muerte de un mercenario danés en Ucrania.
Según la información recopilada por el corresponsal de TV 2, Rasmus Tantoldt, el hombre ha estado luchando en la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania desde principios de marzo. Fue uno de los 100 mercenarios daneses estacionados allí.


Entrevista con el mercenario británico capturado Sean Pinner.
Ni siquiera un ojo morado


Las autoridades de Odessa imponen un toque de queda de dos días en la ciudad del 1 al 3 de mayo... Pero hace ocho años advertimos que no olvidaríamos ni perdonaríamos los brutales asesinatos de personas. Parece que es hora de una respuesta...


UAV con símbolos de los fascistas de Ucrania.
A los nazis ideológicos les gusta luchar contra su economía. Es más fácil determinar qué tipo de estiércol.


----------



## Artedi (1 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son los que no paran de repetir que Rusia está jodida y tal. Luego los que vivimos en ese país debemos ser los últimos en enterarnos...



Por lo que he visto durante la última semana larga que he pasado allí, de jodidos NADA. Los supermercados están llenos a rebosar, de todo tipo de productos, también europeos (sobre todo italianos, estos tienen claro qué importa y qué no). Mis amigos entre otras cosas me sirvieron camembert. Sí, ZARA está cerrado (de lo poco cerrado) pero BVLGARI está abierto y haciéndose de oro; tome nota Amancio Ortega, de si vale la pena o no dejar que la política te condicione los negocios.

https://www.watchpro.com/bulgari-sa...uy-safe-assets-following-invasion-of-ukraine/


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo lógico sería que Ucrania quede reducida a lo que está en amarillo.



Pues eso lo quiere Polonia.


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

Urgentemente⚡"Somalia" destruyó 80 militantes en Avdiivka⚡ @wargonzoo
dijeron fuentes en la línea del frente de Donbass. Además, la mayoría de los ataques a posiciones enemigas y la destrucción directa se registraron con un dron.


El ejército ucraniano colocó posiciones de tiro en el pueblo de Trekhizbenka en la LPR justo al lado de los edificios residenciales.
"Presten atención, los casquillos de los proyectiles todavía están tirados aquí. Las hostilidades activas estaban teniendo lugar aquí, y los soldados ucranianos simplemente se escondían detrás de los civiles".


El convoy de vehículos se alineó casi en el mismo Azovstal, la misión de la OSCE está inspeccionando la ruta para la retirada de los civiles, ya ha habido tres demandas para retrasar aún más las posiciones... Sin embargo, las subastas no se detienen y no hay certeza de que la evacuación tendrá lugar hoy.
Jodakovski


“Las unidades orcas intentaron atacar en dirección a la aldea de Suligovka, pero no tuvieron éxito”, informa el Estado Mayor de Ucrania. Noticias para el Estado Mayor General de Ucrania. Ya hace tres días, este asentamiento fue ocupado por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.


Alemania apoyó la idea de imponer sanciones a las importaciones de uranio de Rusia (c) Politico
Después de cerrar dos reactores en diciembre de 2021, Alemania se queda con los dos últimos, que se cerrarán en diciembre de 2022.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Es curioso el paralelismo y sintonía de Roma con el fascismo. Ayer y hoy.

Según dice el diario italiano Il Messaggero, el Papa Francisco apeló tres veces a Putin
con la petición de permitir la evacuación de Azovstal a un barco con bandera papal,
Pero que las tres veces se le negó.

Su predecesor Pío XII tuvo más suerte. Cuando presionó para que la División Gallega
de las Waffen SS fuera evacuada del Adriático en 1945 y librarse del juicio de Nuremberg
para acabar siendo llevados a Canadá.

Pd: Y unos cuantos a Madrid, que se me olvidaba.


----------



## ferrys (1 May 2022)

Esta no puede ser mas subnormal


----------



## ferrys (1 May 2022)

Rumores de que Rusia declarará oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania el 9 de Mayo.
Recordemos que esto es hasta el momento una guerra civil.


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues eso lo quiere Polonia.



*Ojala..*. y así sea...


----------



## ferrys (1 May 2022)

Una gran lectura. El colofón es kafkiano. Impensable. ¿Pero Ucrania es un manicomio?.






Una gran lectura de como va la guerra. Posibles escenarios, etc, etc.


Abstenerse subnormales. Lectura larga pero amena. En inglés. El final de la lectura es increíble. Fuera de todos los límites sospechados. https://thesaker.is/sitrep-operation-z-17/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Los occidentales ven a los cristianos ortodoxos y orientales como sátrapas
y un montón de contrabandistas, y los ortodoxos ven a los cruzados
como usurpadores bárbaros empeñados en conquistar el mundo.

Choque de cristianismos: por qué Europa no puede entender a Rusia


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

En la ciudad de Khust, en la región de Transcarpacia, las mujeres locales se manifestaron frente a la oficina militar para protestar por el envío de sus maridos, voluntarios de defensa, al frente.
Es de destacar que observamos las primeras manifestaciones populares contra la guerra no en Kiev, no cerca de la línea de conflicto, sino casi en la parte occidental de Ucrania, donde no hay bombardeos ni llegadas.


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que la defensa territorial comenzó a arrestar a los residentes de Nikolaev por instalar Telegram en sus teléfonos, enviar mensajes SMS a números rusos y suscribirse a canales rusos en las redes sociales.


En Melitopol liberada los precios están en hryvnia y rublos..


----------



## Artedi (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esta no puede ser mas subnormal



Bueno, y si no hay misil hacemos sonar la alarma igual, que el clip publicitario hay que filmarlo.

Confieso que íntimamente desearía que un checheno le rompiera a esta tonta su operada cara... es porque soy malo? Debo decir que ya deseaba cosas semejantes a esta elementa desde bien antes de la guerra.


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Rumores de que Rusia declarará oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania el 9 de Mayo.
> Recordemos que esto es hasta el momento una guerra civil.



No pues si lo dice _"la perfida albion"_ entonces así ha de ser... ja


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Por lo que he visto durante la última semana larga que he pasado allí, de jodidos NADA. Los supermercados están llenos a rebosar, de todo tipo de productos, también europeos (sobre todo italianos, estos tienen claro qué importa y qué no). Mis amigos entre otras cosas me sirvieron camembert. Sí, ZARA está cerrado (de lo poco cerrado) pero BVLGARI está abierto y haciéndose de oro; tome nota Amancio Ortega, de si vale la pena o no dejar que la política te condicione los negocios.
> 
> https://www.watchpro.com/bulgari-sa...uy-safe-assets-following-invasion-of-ukraine/
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043409



Es cierto, en los supermercados aún se siguen viendo muchos productos italianos y franceses; están a tope de mercancía y ni colas ni nada por el estilo. Los McDonalds, KFC, Burger King... la mayoría de ellos abiertos, al igual que las tiendas en los centros comerciales. Las que han cerrado van a tener problemas, no sólo cuando quieran volver a abrir, sino también que como otras de la competencia no se han largado, les van a comer la tostada.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Bueno, y si no hay misil hacemos sonar la alarma igual, que el clip publicitario hay que filmarlo.
> 
> Confieso que íntimamente desearía que un checheno le rompiera a esta tonta su operada cara... es porque soy malo? Debo decir que ya deseaba cosas semejantes a esta elementa desde bien antes de la guerra.



Pero el vídeo tiene truco, ya que los que están alejados pasan de la supuesta alarma y siguen haciendo su vida.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esta no puede ser mas subnormal



No creas que es tan subnormal, seguramente haya cobrado mucho más que tú y que yo en años por la promoción. A Ucrania le interesa salir en los noticiarios y redes sociales de todo el mundo para que no decaiga el interés.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esta no puede ser mas subnormal



Primero se corta las tetas, y ahora qué ¿la cabeza?


----------



## Malevich (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es curioso el paralelismo y sintonía de Roma con el fascismo. Ayer y hoy.
> 
> Según dice el diario italiano Il Messaggero, el Papa Francisco apeló tres veces a Putin
> con la petición de permitir la evacuación de Azovstal a un barco con bandera papal,
> ...



La iglesia católica ha sido cómplice de al menos dos estados nazifascistas titeres de la Alemania nazi. La Croacia ustacha y Eslovaquia, dirigida por un sacerdote y que la propia Eslovaquia independizada en 1993 se ha resistido a reivindicar.

Y esto por no hablar de su clara implicación en la ruptura de Yugoslavia en los 90....


----------



## Ardilla Roja (1 May 2022)

¡No lo saben ellos bien...! La Masacre de Odessa lo van a pagar muy caro. ¡Odessa es rusa!
¡A por Odessa!


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los occidentales ven a los cristianos ortodoxos y orientales como sátrapas
> y un montón de contrabandistas, y los ortodoxos ven a los cruzados
> como usurpadores bárbaros empeñados en conquistar el mundo.
> 
> Choque de cristianismos: por qué Europa no puede entender a Rusia



no es que los rusos vean a occidente como barbaros, es que los germanos y no los hunos destruyeron Roma, los cruzados y no los mongoles fueron los que acabaron con el Imperio Romano de Oriente y los anglocabrones son los que llevan 300 años intentando acabar con la Tercera Roma


----------



## llabiegu (1 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No tan lejos. Aquí tuvimos el apoyo, tanques, aviones y tripulaciones rusas en la guerra civil. Y llevan casi un siglo financiando toda la mugre en España.
> 
> Ojo, que los norteamericanos me producen todavía más asco, como nación.



Anglos=decadencia en España


----------



## Zparo reincidente (1 May 2022)

Avalancha de jubilaciones . Al aumentar de 25-35 años el periodo para hacer la media de la pensión hay gente que perderá un 40% una vez votado


Me llamo mi tío que tiene 64 años , que por ciertos motivos al estar en un país extranjero paco en su juventud sin poder cotizar para españa ( el es español) y regresar luego con mi tía , tiene ahora justamente 26 años cotizados en España , que iban a ser 27 para el año que viene que cumple 65 (...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (1 May 2022)

El bitcoin es el paradigma del capitalismo: unos traficantes se ponen a trapichear con algo que ni existe. El ejemplo del vendedor de humo llevado al extremo. El perfecto ejemplo de porqué el capitalismo y el neolib están llevando a la especie a la extinción. El disparate como norma de conducta.


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no es que los rusos vean a occidente como barbaros, es que los germanos y no los hunos destruyeron Roma, los cruzados y no los mongoles fueron los que acabaron con el Imperio Romano de Oriente y los anglocabrones son los que llevan 300 años intentando acabar con la Tercera Roma



La Cuarta Cruzada es uno de los episodios más vergonzosos de la Historia de Europa. Al descabezar y arruinar al Imperio Romano de Oriente allanaron el terreno a los turcos, que con el tiempo crearon un poderoso estado musulmán que amenazó a ese Occidente durante siglos.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> La jugada de Kadyrov es de una lógica aplastante. Es muy posible que la *venganza por el asesinato de su padre también sea un motivo más para darle por culo a los rusos* a traición, como es costumbre en Chechenia.



no sé, qué tuvieron que ver los rusos con el asesinato de ajmat kadyrov?



> El jefe del Estado ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha confirmado la muerte del presidente de Chechenia, Ajamad Kadírov, en el atentado contra un estadio en Grozni, la capital de la república caucásica. Putin ha anunciado que habrá respuesta al atentado y que el castigo será "inevitable"











El presidente de Chechenia muere en un atentado contra un estadio en Grozni


El recinto albergaba la celebración del Día de la Victoria en la II Guerra Mundial




elpais.com


----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La Cuarta Cruzada es uno de los episodios más vergonzosos de la Historia de Europa. Al descabezar y arruinar al Imperio Romano de Oriente allanaron el terreno a los turcos, que con el tiempo crearon un poderoso estado musulmán que amenazó a ese Occidente durante siglos.



la cuarta cruzada fue bastante posterior a manzikert donde los turcos habían sentenciado al imperio romano de oriente.


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## Mitsou (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Rumores de que Rusia declarará oficialmente la guerra a Ucrania el 9 de Mayo.
> Recordemos que esto es hasta el momento una guerra civil.



Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...


----------



## pgas (1 May 2022)

qué sigue a barbarroja?







mientras en el frente, fuente ukra


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



*Será real el video...??*


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (1 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
> Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...



La cuestión es que esta luchando contra la intervención OTAN, no solo contra el gobierno del payaso juden.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Las dificultades de la batalla de Donbass


Artículo Original: Rybar A menudo nos encontramos con la falta de entendimiento de la población de lo que está ocurriendo realmente en el frente. En parte, es culpa de los expertos de la televisión…




slavyangrad.es











Las dificultades de la batalla de Donbass


01/05/2022

Artículo Original: Rybar


A menudo nos encontramos con la falta de entendimiento de la población de lo que está ocurriendo realmente en el frente. En parte, es culpa de los expertos de la televisión, que durante ocho años se han dedicado a lanzar premisas patrióticas triunfalistas sobre cómo “los ucranianos no valen nada”. En cierta forma, se trata de una banal falta de entendimiento de las especificidades de las operaciones militares en la región.

En las regiones de Járkov y Lugansk, el ritmo de avances de las fuerzas aliadas sigue siendo relativamente lento. En el sur, en las regiones de Donetsk y Zaporozhie, el progreso es casi imperceptible. Así que los hay que tienen la errónea idea de que la segunda fase de la operación especial iniciada por el comando militar ruso se ha estancado. Sin embargo, no es así. Las principales tareas de esta segunda fase implican establecer un control completo sobre Donbass. Y en este punto hay que tener en cuenta varios factores:

La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass está formada por las unidades mejor entrenadas y más motivadas, incluyendo las enviadas desde Ucrania occidental.
El enemigo ha tenido ocho años para preparar e implementar una defensa de varias capas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto con las fuerzas de la RPD y la RPL.
La parte ucraniana deliberadamente se resiste a evacuar a la población de la zona de guerra, usándolos como escudos humanos. La evacuación se realiza únicamente cuando el personal militar se mezcla con los civiles en convoyes de evacuación.
Todo ello, por supuesto, complica la principal tarea de la segunda fase de la operación, pero no la hace imposible. Actualmente, las fuerzas aliadas están trabajando activamente para romper las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en varias zonas a la vez:

En la dirección de Izium, los avances son lentos, pero seguros.
Las batallas por Rubezhnoe continúan, pero las defensas del enemigo están siendo gradualmente desgastadas.
La milicia popular de la RPL ha eliminado la potente zona fortificada de la zona de Novotoshkovsky y avanza sobre Orejovo.
El asalto de Popasnaya continúa: durante un mes y medio, tropas regulares, de Kadyrov y de Wagner han ido poco a poco tomando la ciudad.
Popasnaya se equipara casi a Stalingrado en la actual operación. La comparación es excesivamente pretenciosa, pero no es incorrecta. Sí, ha habido una operación exitosa para liberar Mariupol, pero si se compara la escala de fuerzas y recursos empleados, así como las perspectivas que abriría para la operación, se comprende que Popasnaya es uno de los puntos críticos para el éxito de la segunda fase de la operación. ¿Qué supone controlar Popasnaya?

La posibilidad de continuar la ofensiva simultáneamente en varias direcciones.
La salida a un nudo de transportes clave: la ciudad de Bajmut (Artyomovsk), cuya ocupación interrumpiría el suministro a varias unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
La posibilidad de cerrar varias bolsas y aislar a la agrupación de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk del resto de tropas ucranianas en Donbass.
Consciente de ello, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha transferido varias unidades de la aglomeración urbana de Rubezhnoe-Severodonetsk-Lisichansk a Popasnaya. Eso ha hecho posible compensar parcialmente las pérdidas sufridas por la 24ª Brigada Mecanizada de Lviv.

Aunque las fuerzas aliadas controlan prácticamente toda la ciudad, el asalto a Popasnaya siguen siendo una de las operaciones militares más complicadas por varios motivos:

La localidad está situada en lo alto de una colina protegida por una serie de obstáculos naturales. Eso retrasó significativamente la ofensiva en los primeros días.
Durante ocho años, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han convertido la ciudad en una zona bien fortificada rodeándola (especialmente en sus afueras al sur) de un sistema de fortines de pelotones y compañías que están conectados entre ellos. Esas comunicaciones hacen posible trasladar personal y equipamiento a las posiciones avanzadas con la posibilidad de rápida retirada a las zonas protegidas.
Las fuerzas aliadas probablemente lidien con la eliminación de los puntos fuertes -a los que las unidades ucranianas están ahora intentando retirar sus unidades de la ciudad- una vez que se consiga la liberación del territorio de la ciudad en sí.
Gran parte de la ciudad está compuesta por viviendas unifamiliares, donde las tropas ucranianas han cavado trincheras y equipado las posiciones en sótanos. Revisar cada casa lleva tiempo y esfuerzo.
En los pocos edificios de pisos, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han colocado posiciones de francotiradores y fijadores de fuego.
Sigue habiendo civiles en Popasnaya, lo que impide a las fuerzas aliadas usar realmente aviación y artillería.
Así que resulta que el asalto a una ciudad de 20.000 habitantes llevará más tiempo que la liberación de Mariupol, de medio millón. Sin embargo, esta operación está gradualmente acercándose a su final. En estos momentos:

Se encuentra bajo control de las fuerzas aliadas toda la parte oriental de la ciudad, la estación de tren Popasnaya-1, el edificio de la administración local.
Varios fortines han sido eliminados alrededor de la ciudad.
Las afueras del suroeste están siendo reabastecidas y se prepara una ofensiva hacia la planta de reparación de coches Popasnyasky.
El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está comprendiendo poco a poco que es inútil resistirse y se va rindiendo en pequeños grupos.

El resultado es que la liberación de Popasnaya no tardará demasiado y que a partir de ahí la segunda fase de la operación militar avanzará a otro ritmo.


----------



## NS 4 (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esta no puede ser mas subnormal



Los serbios la odian con inquina...


----------



## raptors (1 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
> Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...




*Ladren perros..!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza..


----------



## Trajanillo (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso



Y la mitad de ellos tendrán un coche diésel y lo mismo en unos meses lo tienen que dejar de usar por falta de diésel, y así confirmamos una vez más que el europeo se ha vuelto gilipolllas, gilipollos y gilipolles.


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso



Unos héroes , NO A LA INVASIÓN, SI A CHUPARLE LOS HUEVOS A BIDEN!! 
No les queda otra, es como lo de vacunarse contra el kobit, si no lo haces quedas excluido ... VIVA LA UE!!


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esta no puede ser mas subnormal



Recordemos que esto es información dirigida a retrasados mentales, así que seguramente la mayoría se lo habrá tragado.


----------



## Octubrista (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso



La máquina agrícola necesita diesel, así como mucha otra maquinaria relacionada con los puertos, las esclusas, etc.
Una simple grúa, tiene los mismos motores de ciclo diesel de un camión, en ocasiones las grúas grandes, varios de esos motores.
Que no lo sepa una Charo, o un Paco palillero, pasa, pero un "obrero" portuario, no. Hasta pienso que la noticia puede ser falsa.

Todos víctimas de la propaganda.


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



La coca amigo, la coca...
Zelenski es un macarrilla, pero los rusos le tienen bien pillada la medida. El que discute con él no le tiene miedo, y parece ser que lo conoce.
Es tan chulo y valiente que ya tiene el pasaporte británico para huir como una rata que es.


----------



## ferrys (1 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
> Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...



La lectura que cualquiera con dos neuronas haría es que ellos están dispuestos a morir. ¿Y usted?.
70.000 parados mas, la industria a tomar por culo, los combustibles impagables y así van a estar por una temporada.
Y los funcionarios pidiendo aumento de sueldo que está ligado a la inflación.


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Será real el video...??*



La traduccion desde luego que si..


----------



## capitán almeida (1 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no sé, qué tuvieron que ver los rusos con el asesinato de ajmat kadyrov?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla, al padre lo mataron los chechenos freedom fighters financiados por la cia, eso es lo que no olvida Kadirov


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> cuando eres ciudadano de un estado eres responsable te guste o no, porque eres parte de el, punto
> 
> si no lo quires ser, renuincia a la ciudadania y vete a tomar por el culo a otro lugar donde admitan a sabandijas
> 
> si eso no lo entiendes es que eres subnormal



a burbuja hay que entrar con la taxonomía completa y exhaustiva de los trolls aprendida; en la mayoría de los casos por razones obvias, en otras para no perder el tiempo dando vueltas en una rueda de hamster, fundamentalmente.


----------



## Impresionante (1 May 2022)




----------



## Wifimio (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso



Hay que dejar que cada uno elija la soga con la que quiera ahorcarse. Es su derecho.


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 May 2022)

. VIDEO: Nancy Pelosi llega a Kiev en una visita no anunciada y se reúne con Zelenski


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Y por que no menciona*s que adentro hay milicia uckroNazi....!! apestas a mierda proUsa...


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Los Franceses están parando las nucleares para disparar el precio del gas en el hub europeo, y así que el gas usano pueda competir. Los Alemanes también han dejado de verter el gas que les sobra al hub europeo con el mismo fin.
> Es todo una conspiración para meter con calzador el gas usano en Europa.



Pero si Usa no tiene gas en excedente.
No puedes vender lo que no tienes.
En todo caso revender...incluso el ruso.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Pues que no te quepa duda que peor que el mierda Antonio o el puto Cansado, es el Frijol de la Fariña. Ese tipejo es capaz de hacer buenos a esos dos juntos a los pocos meses de tocar presidencia. Ese ya entra con el culo bien dilatado y con dilatadores obligatorios para todos. Avisados estáis.



Frijolito tiene un grado superior a Antonio, el proximo pucherazo puede que sea el ultimo que den, en muchos años.

PD- Hermanos constructores mamporreros.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1043337
> 
> para un embolsamiento de 150 kms se necesitaria al menos 1 division por cada 15kms, para tener garantias y seguridad y con dudosa capacidad de repeler ataques, es decir metiendo unos 1000 tios por kilometro
> eso son 150.000 soldados extra, con 120.000 implicados en esta "operacion especial" ni de coña



Y además sería demasiado rápido y acabaría todo.
Rusia está jugando con Occidente, no quiere echar el sapo a la cazuela; quiere que se cueza dentro de ella.


----------



## delhierro (1 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
> Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...



Los ucranianos son un pais de un 35m , que eran la frontera de la URSS con occidente y se quedaron con miles de tanques, un brutal sistema de misiles AA, y una industria de defensa de las primeras del mundo. Cierto hace 30 años. Pero luego han tenido 9 con un flujo de pasta de occidente para reconstruirlo todo. Y tienen a la OTAN sustituyendo como puede su perdidas de material que son descomunales.

Los yanquis para invadir irak, movilizaron sus reservistas de la guardia nacional, una coalición y 1.000.000 de hombres. Luego simplemente los echaron de Kuewait no avanzaron por tierra ni tomaron nada dentro. Eso fue en una guerra posterior 10 años despues, previo bloqueo de hasta las medicinas.

Los rusos atacan con 100.000 hombres. Así que tu bien merecido .

Claro que deberian tomarselo en serio, hacer bombardeo estrategico y meter más gente, pero es que con esos 100.000 AVANZAN. Veremos si al final lo hacen, que seria lo normal.


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

Nancy Pelosi se reúne por sorpresa con Volodimir Zelenski en Kiev | DW | 01.05.2022


La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. realizó una visita no anunciada a la capital de Ucrania. Es la representante estadounidense de más alto rango que visita el país desde que comenzó la invasión rusa.




www.dw.com





*Nancy Pelosi se reúne por sorpresa con Volodimir Zelenski en Kiev*


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Por lo que he visto durante la última semana larga que he pasado allí, de jodidos NADA. Los supermercados están llenos a rebosar, de todo tipo de productos, también europeos (sobre todo italianos, estos tienen claro qué importa y qué no). Mis amigos entre otras cosas me sirvieron camembert. Sí, ZARA está cerrado (de lo poco cerrado) pero BVLGARI está abierto y haciéndose de oro; tome nota Amancio Ortega, de si vale la pena o no dejar que la política te condicione los negocios.
> 
> https://www.watchpro.com/bulgari-sa...uy-safe-assets-following-invasion-of-ukraine/
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043409



Lo conté hace unas páginas. Bulgari ha dicho públicamente que no cierra.
Otras empresas de lujo han dicho que cierran, pero no que se vayan. Por ejemplo Chanel vende sus productos en los corners de los Mall, pero sus tiendas físicas están cerradas.

En la distribución tradicional, Auchan, Decathlon, Leroy Merlin (todas gupo Mulliez),siguen abiertas como el primer día, igual que Metro por ejemplo. Ikea reabre la semana que viene.

En alimentación las franquicias Mcdonalds también están abiertas.
Los que están cerrados, como Zara o HyM, van a tener que abrir, porque están perdiendo unas ventas del copón.

Para entender la magnitud del volumen de negocio de la distribución, para Leroy Merlin, Rusia es su primera business unit, en facturación y rentabilidad. Cerrarla supondría entrar en pérdidas en el grupo a nivel mundial.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 May 2022)

Ayer.

#Rusia abate a 200 nacionalistas y destruye 17 objetivos en #Ucrania #01May En el día 65 de su operación en Ucrania, la Defensa rusa informa: “Se han eliminado más de 200 nacionalistas y 23 piezas de vehículos blindados” #RusiavsUcrania #UcraniaRusia


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Vamos, que el todopoderoso ejército ruso no puede contra los ucranianos y va a tener que tirar de reclutamiento forzoso de carne de cañón porque las pérdidas son enormes
> Y con estos se hacían pajas medio foro...



Tú te quedaste con la polla destrozada a pajas cuando estos mismos te dijeron que a Rusia le quedaban 3 días de combustible    
Menudo subnormal.

Échate hemoal por todo el cuerpo, que sabemos que te pica!


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si Usa no tiene gas en excedente.
> No puedes vender lo que no tienes.
> En todo caso revender...incluso el ruso.



Algo debe tener porque en el Chapucero en youtube contaban que Mexico estaba comprando a EEUU gas cuando tenian ellos y que se había cancelado el contrato porque eso era corrupción pura que tenian ellos de sobra, tanto que querian empezar a vender a los chinos pero que necesitaban regasificadoras pero que estaban en ello.


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la cuarta cruzada fue bastante posterior a manzikert donde los turcos habían sentenciado al imperio romano de oriente.



Después de Manzikert, Bizancio todavía aún conservaba cierta capacidad de recuperación; reconquistaron varios territorios perdidos a manos de los turcos, como Nicea. La Cuarta Cruzada tuvo como consecuencia la ruina del Imperio, lo remataron de mala manera y no volvió a levantar cabeza. Como señalaba Runciman:

_There was never a greater crime against humanity than the Fourth Crusade. Not only did it cause the destruction or dispersal of all the treasures of the past that Byzantium had devotedly stored, and the mortal wounding of a civilization that was still active and great; but it was also an act of gigantic political folly. It brought no help to the Christians in Palestine. Instead it robbed them of potential helpers. And it upset the whole defence of Christendom. Had the Latins been able to take over the whole Byzantine Empire as it had been in the days of Manuel, then they could have provided powerful aid to the Crusading movement, though Byzantium run in the interests of Latin Syria would not long have prospered. But Byzantium had lost territory in Anatolia since Manuel’s death; and the Latins could not even conquer all that was left, while their attack on the Greeks gave further strength to the Turks. The land route from Europe to Syria became more difficult as a result of the Fourth Crusade, with the Greeks of Nicaea suspicious and the Turks hostile to travellers. No armed company from the West was ever to attempt the journey across Anatolia again. Nor was the sea route made easier; for Italian ships now preferred to carry passengers to the Greek islands and the Bosphorus rather than to Acre or the Syrian ports.

In the wide sweep of world history the effects were wholly disastrous. Since the inception of its Empire Byzantium had been the guardian of Europe against the infidel East and the barbarian North. She had opposed them with her armies and tamed them with her civilization. She had passed through many anxious periods when it had seemed that her doom had come, but hitherto she had survived them. At the close of the twelfth century she was facing a long crisis, as the damage to her manpower and her economy caused by the Turkish conquests in Anatolia a century before began to take full effect, enhanced by the energetic rivalry of the Italian merchant cities. But she might well have shown her resilience once again and have reconquered the Balkans and much of Anatolia, and her culture could have continued its uninterrupted influence over the countries around. Even the Seldjuk Turks might well have fallen under its sway and in the end been absorbed to refresh the Empire. The story of the Empire of Nicaea shows that the Byzantines had not lost their vigour. But, with Constantinople gone, the unity of the Byzantine world was broken and could never be repaired, even after the capital itself was recovered. It was part of the achievement of the Nicaeans to keep the Seldjuks in check. But when a new, more vigorous Turkish tribe appeared, under the leadership of the brilliant house of Osman, the East Christian world was too deeply divided to make an effective stand. Its leadership was passing elsewhere, away from the Mediterranean birthplace of European culture to the far northeast, to the vast plains of Russia. The Second Rome was giving place to the Third Rome of Muscovy.

Meanwhile hatred had been sown between Eastern and Western Christendom. The bland hopes of Pope Innocent and the complacent boasts of the Crusaders that they had ended the schism and united the Church were never fulfilled. Instead, their barbarity left a memory that would never be forgiven them. Later, East Christian potentates might advocate union with Rome in the fond expectation that union would bring a united front against the Turks. But their people would not follow them. They could not forget the Fourth Crusade. It was perhaps inevitable that the Church of Rome and the great Eastern Churches should drift apart; but the whole Crusading movement had embittered their relations, and henceforward, whatever a few princes might try to achieve, in the hearts of the East Christians the schism was complete, irremediable and final._


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Algo debe tener porque en el Chapucero en youtube contaban que Mexico estaba comprando a EEUU gas cuando tenian ellos y que se había cancelado el contrato porque eso era corrupción pura que tenian ellos de sobra, tanto que querian empezar a vender a los chinos pero que necesitaban regasificadoras pero que estaban en ello.



Alguien puso el dato en su momento. Algo así como que producían 100 y consumían 95. Podían exportar 5 y Europa necesitaba 300.
Aunque no recuerdo los datos concretos.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Donde vivía usted, en Las Hurdes?



Seguro que es un andaluz del cinturon rojo de Barcelona !!!. 

PD- Con 77 añazos tendra un monitor gigante para leer Burbuja.info.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alguien puso el dato en su momento. Algo así como que producían 100 y consumían 95. Podían exportar 5 y Europa necesitaba 300.
> Aunque no recuerdo los datos concretos.



Si España va a comprar gas a USA ya no cuadra con esos datos que expones ¿no es cierto que España va a comprar gas a USA? creo que si, espero que lo puedas desmentir.


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alguien puso el dato en su momento. Algo así como que producían 100 y consumían 95. Podían exportar 5 y Europa necesitaba 300.
> Aunque no recuerdo los datos concretos.



El mayor problema es que el gas que se lleva por tuberías por las que ahora no va a fluir hay que llevarlo en barcos y hay que hacer regasificadoras y eso no se hace en dos días. Alguien se va a quedar sin gas, si no es Europa a alguien le va a quitar. Algo podrás reconducir por otras tuberías pero por arte de magia no va a aparecer la capacidad de prepararlo en origen y en destino.

España si tiene, pero el resto no ha sido tan sinverguenza de hacer esa infraestructura que parecía para nada y España no está conectada con Europa porque le faltan unos pocos km.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Alemania está experimentando un choque inflacionario en el comercio de alimentos, que amenaza con golpear duramente a los grupos de bajos ingresos, afirma Handelsblatt, citando a expertos de la consultora Ernst & Young.

El periódico señala que los precios de los alimentos subieron más de un 6% de media en marzo, y que las verduras frescas incluso aumentaron más de un 14% y el aceite vegetal un 17%.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46238


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

*El mando de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana mató al "Fantasma de Kiev" y abandonó los F-16 - no todo es cierto*

El as ucraniano que "aplastó a armadas de cazas rusos" es falso, ahora oficialmente. En un comunicado de ayer, el mando de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana dijo que el "Fantasma de Kiev" es una imagen colectiva de los pilotos de la 40ª Brigada de Caza. En realidad, esto está claro desde hace mucho tiempo, hemos dicho más de una vez que los pilotos ucranianos no tenían ni siquiera una posibilidad teórica de ganar una batalla aérea. Lo más llamativo es que el anuncio del Ejército del Aire se produjo el mismo día en que se anunció la subasta de la "reliquia": el casco de vuelo del Fantasma de Kiev.

Pocos se dieron cuenta, pero en el mismo mensaje la Fuerza Aérea desmintió dos hechos más: la presencia de bombarderos de la OTAN en el cielo de Ucrania y el reciclaje de cadetes de la escuela de Kharkiv para el caza estadounidense F-16. Si todo está claro en cuanto a los bombarderos - no podría ser cierto inicialmente, entonces con los F-16 la situación es más interesante.

De hecho, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania desmiente rápidamente esta información ya al segundo día de su aparición. Existe la sospecha de que todo el mensaje fue escrito sólo para negar la información sobre los F-16, ya que los "socios occidentales" no estaban muy contentos con la filtración de información secreta a los canales tg rusos. En aras de una campaña de información (desinformación) de represalia, el "Fantasma de Kiev" también tuvo que ser sacrificado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46237


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Los combatientes rusos acabaron con Ruslan Borovik, apodado "Bagdad", un veterano del genocidio en Irak, un veterano de la ATO.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46236


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> cuando eres ciudadano de un estado eres responsable te guste o no, porque eres parte de el, punto
> 
> si no lo quires ser, renuincia a la ciudadania y vete a tomar por el culo a otro lugar donde admitan a sabandijas
> 
> si eso no lo entiendes es que eres subnormal



Y dale, que no puedes ser parte de algo en lo que no tomas decisiones....no es tan complicado de entender...de verdad


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Volviendo al tema del Primero de Mayo.
Los trabajadores ya pintaban la letra Z cuando no era la corriente principal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46232


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Ayer fue un día interesante.
Después de esperar a que los Khokhlys reunieran más de sus aviones en el aeropuerto de Odessa, fue atacado. Todavía no se sabe cuántos Litas perecieron, pero sólo uno o dos Mig-29 lograron escapar.
Un poco más tarde, la fuerza aérea ucraniana sufrió la pérdida de un par de Su-24M a la vez.
Por cierto, los jokhlyas están utilizando al máximo las tácticas de combate de la URSS. Se trata también de las acciones de las Fuerzas de Defensa Aérea y de las acciones de la aviación de combate, que los Khohols (y nosotros también) han llamado táctica con el ánimo de burlarse de la palabra "táctica" en todo el planeta, aunque ha quedado como la de primera línea.
Según este mismo estatuto, la unidad de combate de los bombarderos de primera línea es un par. Bueno, volaban en parejas. Así que fueron derribados por parejas.
Los cazas de la Fuerza Aérea saludan al Su-24 y a todos los que de repente decidieron que el dominio en los cielos de Ucrania ha perdido a su dueño. 
Como a Dios le gusta la trinidad, y la fiesta se acerca, un poco más tarde un Su-25 ucraniano fue derribado también.
Si el rumor es que los Khokhlys enviaron 11 cadetes para aprender a morir volando F16s y sólo ayer 5 pilotos fueron derribados, entonces puedes calcular cuántos días los graduados serán suficientes.
¡Na y sí! ¡Felices fiestas a todos! Mirthrudmay. ✊

t.me/boris_rozhin/46228


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>




¡Y ahora a comérselas!

¡Buen provecho!




GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)

Ayer fue el aniversario de un día nefasto para la historia de EEUU.








Con esta guerra en Ucrania, pasará igual. Muy, pero que muy lentamente, Ucrania esta perdiendo.


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¡Y ahora a comérselas!
> 
> ¡Buen provecho!
> 
> ...



Otros podemos sacar pecho porque nos las llevamos comiendo dobladas décadas


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Otros podemos sacar pecho porque nos las llevamos comiendo dobladas décadas




¿Como se la ha comido Vd. en este post que ha colgado hace un ratito?



Sinjar dijo:


>




Es material orco capturado por los ucranianos a 19 kilómetros de la frontera de Putinia.
En el segundo 3 puede ver que el soldado que se ríe porta los colores nacionales de Ucrania.
Y sus amigos follaputines dándole zankitos. Se la han comido doblada también LOL
A comerlas dobladas todos juntitos! Za Putina!



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> GEROAM SLAVA!



Vaya, eres un CD


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Vaya, eres un CD





Lo siento, no entiendo su mensaje. Doy por sentado que se trata de un ad hominem y por tanto se lo agradezco.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Honkler (1 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla, al padre lo mataron los chechenos freedom fighters financiados por la cia, eso es lo que no olvida Kadirov



Kadirov se la tiene jurada a esos “chechenos” y no va a parar hasta destriparlos. A los que pille en ucrania que se den por jodidos.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

*Aliados de la OTAN cuestionan la fiabilidad del Gobierno español en las reuniones preparatorias de la cumbre de Madrid*

En las jornadas de trabajo se ha debatido el riesgo de que la información confidencial de la cumbre pueda ser filtrada por partidos españoles que justifican la invasión de Ucrania o buscan acuerdos con Rusia









Aliados de la OTAN cuestionan la fiabilidad del Gobierno español en las reuniones preparatorias de la cumbre de la Alianza en Madrid


En las jornadas de trabajo se ha debatido el riesgo de que la información confidencial de la cumbre pueda ser filtrada por partidos españoles que j...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Honkler (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Conociendo a los alemanes, mucha gracia no le harán, no…


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De hecho los finlandeses de Karelia tuvieron que huir a Finlandia (~400.000) tras la anexión de la URSS. El modo de operar es el mismo que están empleando en Ucrania: Conquisto el territorio y expulso o deporto a la población autóctona para integrar el territorio. En el caso de Ucrania ya han salido algo menos de 5.5 millones de personas, se espera que lleguen a 10 las próximas semanas.



Falso, Finlandia era un nido de nazis, de hecho, hasta usaban la svastica, en los años 20 exterminaron físicamente a la izquierda (como Franco en España), en 1940 tenian excelentes relaciones con la Alemania nazi, su posición en Karelia y el lago Ladoga amenazaban Leningrado y todo el frente norte, asi que la URSS solicitó una zona de seguridad para evitar ser copados en caso de invasión nazi, pues sabian que los filanfachas se pondrian de parte del III Reich. Los despellejadores finlandeses (tenian esa bárbara costumbre) no aceptaron y tuvieron que tragar. No tardaron en vengarse, cuando los nazis iniciaron Barbarroja, los "pacificos " despellejadores atacaron Karelia y el Lago Ladoga, en el itsmo fueron detenidos en los suburvios de Leningrado, pero en el Lago Ladoga avanzaron hasta cortar las comunicaciones con Murmanks, cuando el Grupo de Ejercitos Norte alcanzó Leningrado, realizó una ofensiva hacia Tchivin con objeto de unirse a los fascistas fineses, pero a estos les entró miedito y decidieron no ir mas allá. Mas tarde y por intercesion de los Aliados, no arrasaron ese nido de ratas fascista.
(Soldado sovietico despellejado vivo por los finlandeses)


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

¡QUE LUCHE ZELENSKY!

Desánimo en UKRA y miedo ante el AVANCE RUSO:






PROTESTAS en UCRANIA: Mujeres se oponen a la movilización de sus maridos frente a oficinas de reclutamiento.


Lejos del frente, junto a los CÁRPATOS. UCRANIA se está quedando sin soldados que apoyen al cómico. La RENDICIÓN UKRA está cerca. :):):)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania está experimentando un choque inflacionario en el comercio de alimentos, que amenaza con golpear duramente a los grupos de bajos ingresos, afirma Handelsblatt, citando a expertos de la consultora Ernst & Young.
> 
> El periódico señala que los precios de los alimentos subieron más de un 6% de media en marzo, y que las verduras frescas incluso aumentaron más de un 14% y el aceite vegetal un 17%.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46238



Traducido: Grupos de bajos ingresos en Alemania: TURCOS.


----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y la mitad de ellos tendrán un coche diésel y lo mismo en unos meses lo tienen que dejar de usar por falta de diésel, y así confirmamos una vez más que el europeo se ha vuelto gilipolllas, gilipollos y gilipolles.



Todo lo cual hace pensar que lo de la iniciativa del pueblo llano y currante, en el caso de estos puertos y para boicotear petroleo y derivados rusos, sea probablemente otra falsedad propagandistica. Seguramente, el currito simplemente sigue instrucciones de "la superioridad".

Vamos que ya me cuesta creer que la imbecilidad rusofobica promocionada desde altas instancias, y para muy particulares intereses, haya llegado tan lejos y calado tan hondo...


----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Que no lo sepa una Charo, o un Paco palillero, pasa, pero un "obrero" portuario, no. Hasta pienso que la noticia puede ser falsa.
> 
> Todos víctimas de la propaganda



Pues eso ...


----------



## EGO (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ayer fue el aniversario de un día nefasto para la historia de EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero que cacao mental que teneis,macho.

En Vietnam EEUU era el AGRESOR...asi que si va a pasar igual,Rusia sera expulsada y devuelta a su lodazal multietnico disgenesico.


----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Hay que dejar que cada uno elija la soga con la que quiera ahorcarse. Es su derecho.



Perdone, pero en oxidente no tenemos esa opción. A los hechos me remito para comprobar que eso se decide "desde arriba"....


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

UKRAINE NAZIS, es tarde.
El tiempo de conformarse solo con el Donbass ya pasó.

*Dmitry Rodionov, jefe del centro de estudios de Defensa ruso: "Donbás ya no es suficiente para nosotros. Kiev se equivocó al posponer su rendición"*
Dmitry Rodionov, jefe del centro de estudios vinculado al Ministerio de Defensa de Moscú, asegura que Rusia debe seguir "o será un fracaso". Nuestra existencia está en juego", afirma






__





Dmitry Rodionov, jefe del centro de estudios de Defensa ruso: "Donbás ya no es suficiente para nosotros. Kiev se equivocó al posponer su rendición"


"Todo es cocina caucásica asiática, japonesa, árabe y francesa. Ahora es imposible encontrar un verdadero restaurante ruso aquí". La gente también se entiende cuando...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 May 2022)




----------



## Tlistakel (1 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y la mitad de ellos tendrán un coche diésel y lo mismo en unos meses lo tienen que dejar de usar por falta de diésel, y así confirmamos una vez más que el europeo se ha vuelto gilipolllas, gilipollos y gilipolles.



exacto, covidianos premium con el cerebro lavado por los miedos de comunicación, incapaces de darse cuenta de que son unos borregos, gracias por la información lacayo-durruty


----------



## Michael_Knight (1 May 2022)

Los subnormales de los rusos van a dejar el país como un puto solar para acabar volviéndose por donde han venido. Putin pasará a la historia como uno de los mayores patanes en política del siglo XXI.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Esto clama venganza al Cielo:


----------



## Bartleby (1 May 2022)

Serbia exhibe misiles chinos en medio de la preocupación en los Balcanes.

No hay que dejar de mirar la Republica de Srpska, una de las muchas chapuzas que se han hecho poniendo fronteras, como el Donbas, como Crimea o como Transnistria, que están llamados a acabar en conflicto









Serbia displays Chinese missiles amid concerns in Balkans


BELGRADE, Serbia (AP) — Serbia on Saturday publicly displayed a recently delivered Chinese anti-aircraft missile system, raising concerns in the West and among some of Serbia’s neighbors that an arms buildup in the Balkans could threaten fragile peace in the region.




apnews.com


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Pennywise tendrá casa en London


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Pues que no te quepa duda que peor que el mierda Antonio o el puto Cansado, es el Frijol de la Fariña. Ese tipejo es capaz de hacer buenos a esos dos juntos a los pocos meses de tocar presidencia. Ese ya entra con el culo bien dilatado y con dilatadores obligatorios para todos. Avisados estáis.



De esehasta hay fotos con "crema blanca" muy sospechosa junto a un narco. Es 100% controlable, de hecho es inexplicable su carrera política si no es porque sirve a algún interés superior a España.


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los subnormales de los rusos van a dejar el país como un puto solar para acabar volviéndose por donde han venido. Putin pasará a la historia como uno de los mayores patanes en política del siglo XXI.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

Deje de decir necedades.

La RENDICIÓN UKRA se acerca con la DESMORALIZACIÓN de sus CIVILES.






PROTESTAS en UCRANIA: Mujeres se oponen a la movilización de sus maridos frente a oficinas de reclutamiento.


Lejos del frente, junto a los CÁRPATOS. UCRANIA se está quedando sin soldados que apoyen al cómico. La RENDICIÓN UKRA está cerca. :):):)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Ya que estamos con la cuestión. Ojalá tuvieramos en España una izquierda como la del partido comunista ruso de Zyuganov, furiosamente patriota y españolista; y es que sólo hace falta defender una idea: la igualdad de todos los españoles. En lugar de eso tenemos una colección de mangutas furibundamente antiespañoles, empezando por Pdr Snchz hasta llegar a Iglesias, con la excepción de Llamazares, que ya no pinta absolutamente nada, y dos o tres que sólo conocen en su casa.



Ya la hubo y se la atacó por todos los lados hasta sacarla de la partida. Este sistema no permitió que esa izquierda hablara claro a los ciudadanos y les contara las verdades. 
Ahí tenemos las entrevistas a Julio Anguita donde desglosaba las consecuencias para nuestro país de la firma del Tratado de Maastricht, y ¿qué se dijo de él? que era un señor mayor, que chocheaba, un rojo visionario, vamos que se echaron unas risas a su costa y después vino la hostia y resulta que tenía razón. Demasiado tarde ya, el daño estaba hecho. 
Fue un patriota y contó a los españoles la letra pequeña, lo que no querían oír pero iban a sufrir peeeero uffff no me cuentes batallitas que los demás me están vendiendo el elixir del crecepelo.

Este país no puede tener esa izquierda porque gran parte del pueblo ha perdido la noción de la realidad que le rodea. Joder si todo el mundo se cree que es empresario, o clase media. Nos creemos que somos botines, amancios ortega, florentinos Pérez en potencia, pero ellos sí que saben dónde están y a qué clase social pertenecen y lo que deben hacer para seguir manteniendo sus privilegios. Así nos va


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> (Soldado sovietico despellejado vivo por los finlandeses)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043535



Demasiado extraño para ser verdad. Aquí los hechos reales. La fotografía es auténtica , fue tomada en 1942 , en una zona donde según varias fuentes, una patrulla soviética a la que se le cortó el suministro de alimentos había masacrado a algunos miembros de su propio grupo de patrulla y se había comido a la mayoría de ellos. El pelotón finlandés que tomó la fotografía había sorprendido a la patrulla soviética "en medio de la comida".

Aamulehti publicó una historia relacionada en 2016. Entrevistaron a Olli Kleemola, quien ha publicado libros sobre fotografías de guerra finlandesas. En esta entrevista, el Sr. Kleemola arroja una sombra de duda: la piel probablemente sea de un alce.


Historia de una foto de guerra – HoaxEye


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Mujeres enfurecidas organizaron un motín en la oficina de alistamiento militar de la ciudad de Khust en Transcarpacia, Ucrania. Las esposas y madres de los movilizados exigieron saber por qué sus maridos estaban siendo enviados al frente. El pueblo ucraniano se está levantando contra el reclutamiento forzado.


----------



## Kluster (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pennywise tendrá casa en London



Su patria no es Ucrania, eso cada día está más claro.

Y eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## EGO (1 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Los subnormales de los rusos van a dejar el país como un puto solar para acabar volviéndose por donde han venido. Putin pasará a la historia como uno de los mayores patanes en política del siglo XXI.



Putin es posible que no vea 2023 desde la poltrona del Kremlin

Las mismas cloacas que lo transformaron de taxista a khan lo van a deponer,bien sea por las buenas o en forma de infarto fulminante.

Ahora mismo le estan saboteando media Rusia y el tio esta ahi, balbuceando no se que de unas armas nucleares a las que no le van a dejar acercarse sus amos brujo.


----------



## golden graham (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pennywise tendrá casa en London



Y de israel no?


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es posible que no vea 2023 desde la poltrona del Kremlin
> 
> Las mismas cloacas que lo transformaron de taxista a khan lo van a deponer,bien sea por las buenas o en forma de infarto fulminante.
> 
> Ahora mismo le estan saboteando media Rusia y el tio esta ahi, balbuceando no se que de unas armas nucleares a las que no le van a dejar acercarse sus amos brujo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es posible que no vea 2023 desde la poltrona del Kremlin
> 
> Las mismas cloacas que lo transformaron de taxista a khan lo van a deponer,bien sea por las buenas o en forma de infarto fulminante.
> 
> Ahora mismo le estan saboteando media Rusia y el tio esta ahi, balbuceando no se que de unas armas nucleares a las que no le van a dejar acercarse sus amos brujo.



Ya veo, ya…


----------



## golden graham (1 May 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Su patria no es Ucrania, eso cada día está más claro.
> 
> Y eso explica muchas cosas.



De nadie es su patria ucrania. En ucrania estan los nazis, los prorusos, los judios que son los jefes de todo y el resto de gente que solo quiere largarse de alli


----------



## Zhukov (1 May 2022)

Bueno se aclara un poco la situación sobre el terreno, parece que en el avance hacia el sur desde Izyun dejaron de lado los rusos fuerzas en el este, a lo largo del río Oskol, una fuerza intentó contraatacar y ha quedado embolsada, pero los ukros siguen conservando el río más al sur y amenazan con volar la presa del embalse, tendría malas consecuencias ya que la crecida se llevaría el puente de pontones pero ahora que lo pienso los puentes de Izyum están en poder de los rusos por lo que no les afectaría

t.me/swodki/84735


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Los Franceses están parando las nucleares para disparar el precio del gas en el hub europeo, y así que el gas usano pueda competir. Los Alemanes también han dejado de verter el gas que les sobra al hub europeo con el mismo fin.
> Es todo una conspiración para meter con calzador el gas usano en Europa.



Bueno, y a EdF le viene bien vender su electricidad generada por nuclear a precio de gas.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (1 May 2022)

JOJOJOJO


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

La ofensiva ukra hacia Mscú va viento en popa:


----------



## capitán almeida (1 May 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Su patria no es Ucrania, eso cada día está más claro.
> 
> Y eso explica muchas cosas.



Su patria es sión nunca estuvo en duda eso


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no sé por qué odiais algunos a los rusos....que os han hecho?



Decir que detruyen las principales ciudades con nukes en 2 minutos, decir que todo será rápido y que no nos va a dar tiempo a pestañar porque no tendremos párpados. Básicamente amenazarnos con exterminarnos, pero nada que con un par de cervezas no pueda olvidarse.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Los meapilas chupacirios polacos haciéndose cargo de la Boca del Infierno, que no les pase ná.


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo de Rusia es la respuesta a la amenaza de ingresar en la NATO y el futuro proyecto de instalar otra parte del llamado Escudo Antimisiles en la frontera de Ucrania con Rusia. Algo que sería totalmente inaceptable para Putin, para mi, para ti y para cualquiera en caso de estar en su pellejo ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que el orden natural de la fuerza consiste en que Rusia pueda amenazarnos día sí y otro también con destruirnos, pero si hacemos algo para evitar tal amenaza entonces eso es una "amenaza existencial" para Rusia. Es totalmente inaceptable que hayan misiles cerca de Moscú o que los amenazados tomen contramedidas para anular tal amenaza, pero es absolutamente natural y un derecho inallienable y existencial de Rusia que hayan misiles a menos de 2 minutos de Paris y Londres.


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Australia se quiere liar a pepinazos, claramente, si no no entiendo de qué se preocupa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es evidente que usted no entiende lo que es el "área de influencia". Si usted mira un mapa verá como Australia es claramente "área de influencia" de China. Una vez que comienzas a definir esas "áreas de influencia" es que ya no hay stop.


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

¿Alguien hablaba de la neutralidad de Israel? 



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-705570



*Más residentes de Mariupol murieron en la invasión rusa que bajo la ocupación nazi: alcalde
5,5 millones de ucranianos evacuados desde que comenzó la invasión * 219 niños muertos hasta ahora * La planta siderúrgica de Azovstal fue destruida en su mayoría por ataques rusos*

Que mala pinta tiene todo...


----------



## Agilipollado (1 May 2022)

El reparto de Ucrania entre Rusia y la OTAN seria la mejor solución:
- Rusia se queda lo que quiere
- La OTAN se acerca más a Moscú ( a parte de incorporar a Finlandia y Suecia )
- La UE paga a Polonia para reconstruir sus provincias orientales
- Los ucranianos que se han largado de su país, que más les da quedarse sin estado, total ya les estan dando ayudas y no van a volver.

Todos contentos y la economia vuelve a funcionar, que es lo principal y más importante ahora mismo.


----------



## workforfood (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que el orden natural de la fuerza consiste en que Rusia pueda amenazarnos día sí y otro también con destruirnos, pero si hacemos algo para evitar tal amenaza entonces eso es una "amenaza existencial" para Rusia. Es totalmente inaceptable que hayan misiles cerca de Moscú o que los amenazados tomen contramedidas para anular tal amenaza, pero es absolutamente natural y un derecho inallienable y existencial de Rusia que hayan misiles a menos de 2 minutos de Paris y Londres.



Macho eres retrasado, pero si eso lo hizo EEUU con Cuba o ya mismo Australia amenaza a China si quiere poner una base militar en las Islas Salomón cerca de ella. Lo que hace EE.UU lo dais todo por bueno lo que hace Rusia nada, tenéis ese problema y os invalida para cualquier argumento.


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto clama venganza al Cielo:



Tiene pinta de "Fake News".


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1043187
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043188
> ...











España en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





"Oficialmente, y durante todo el conflicto, la postura de *España en la Segunda Guerra Mundial* fue de neutralidad o no beligerancia activa. No obstante, hubo participación de soldados españoles en ambos bandos a lo largo de la contienda. "

Confundes una bandera izada en un ayuntamiento y el titular de un periódico partidista con la posición de un país.


----------



## workforfood (1 May 2022)

Cuando Rusia aplica el Derecho internacional a la manera de EE.UU con lo de Kosovo, con el Donetsk y Lugansk, miráis para otro lado, se os nota un huevo el retraso que lleváis encima.


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, no amenaces a la gente que vive en otros países que no tienen nada que ver con esos sistemas...o acaso ha votado usted algún asunto militar?



Es decir, si la OTAN pone el escudo antimisiles (potencialmente puede ser usado ofensivamente) en Europa occidental y lo extiende hasta Polonia y Rumanía, la OTAN no está amenazando a la gente que vive en Rusia.

Pero si Rusia despliega misiles en Kaliningrado en respuesta, podemos hablar de un matón que amenaza con sus pepinos a indefensos e inocentes civiles europeos

Entiendo


----------



## chusto (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mujeres enfurecidas organizaron un motín en la oficina de alistamiento militar de la ciudad de Khust en Transcarpacia, Ucrania. Las esposas y madres de los movilizados exigieron saber por qué sus maridos estaban siendo enviados al frente. El pueblo ucraniano se está levantando contra el reclutamiento forzado.



Esto no saldra en ningun medio español como de costumbre.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> El reparto de Ucrania entre Rusia y la OTAN seria la mejor solución:
> - Rusia se queda lo que quiere
> - La OTAN se acerca más a Moscú ( a parte de incorporar a Finlandia y Suecia )
> - La UE paga a Polonia para reconstruir sus provincias orientales
> ...



No creo que ni tú seas tan parguela como para creerte que Rusia va a permitir en el oeste de Ucrania, que la OTAN se quede.
No has entendido nada de lo que está pasando chaval


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Desarrollo general del frente:


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho eres retrasado, pero si eso lo hizo EEUU con Cuba o ya mismo Australia amenaza a China si quiere poner una base militar en las Islas Salomón cerca de ella. Lo que hace EE.UU lo dais todo por bueno lo que hace Rusia nada, tenéis ese problema y os invalida para cualquier argumento.



Excusáis lamentables o disparatodos sucesos pasados para justificar atropellos e invasiones presentes. Aquí el problema es uno: Los Pro-Rusos negáis la existencia de Ucrania como nación y consideráis que carece de soberanía. El problema de ese principio es simple, "hasta dónde llegan las "áreas de influencia", puesto que una vez que te poner a hacerlo, pues eso, que la rusa llegaría hasta la costa oriental del Rhin.

Si Ucrania es soberana para definir sus aliados y su desarrollo militar, pues las Islas Salomón también lo son. Si EEUU/RU/Australia no quieren que se le metan hasta la cocina lo que deberían haber hecho es impedir la creación de pequeñas excolonias británcias dispersadas por todo el mundo a modo de cagarrutas con el único objetivo de mantener su poderío naval y tocar a los cojones a las naciones continentales que no podían de otra forma controlar. Deberían haber creado un ente más grande donde ubicar a las Islas Salomón y el resto de "naciones soberanas". Bueno, también tienen la opción legal de sobornar a los de las Islas Salomón con más dinero que el que les da China.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 May 2022)

La Quinta Columna en Kiev funcionando, por las noticias que van saliendo en Ucrania los niveles de infiltración y quintacolumnismo parece que son comparables a los de Vietnam del Sur en sus peores momentos....


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Yevgeny, Vadim y los niños caídos: el luto silencioso de las familias en Rusia.*
Pocos homenajes oficiales pero muchos funerales. Los servicios secretos piden más presupuesto para poder dar sepultura a los caídos en la guerra.












Yevgeny, Vadim y los niños caídos: el luto silencioso de las familias en Rusia


Más dinero para funerales, lápidas, medallas, banderas en ataúdes: los servicios secretos han pedido al Kremlin que aumente el presupuesto para los muertos. Necesitan al menos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

Un nuevo juguete ruso entra en acción , el misil Onyx…


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

La artillería ucraniana parece ser bastante efectiva en cargarse generales, caen como pavos en Navidad...


----------



## kelden (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Excusáis lamentables o disparatodos sucesos pasados para justificar atropellos e invasiones presentes. Aquí el problema es uno: Los Pro-Rusos negáis la existencia de Ucrania como nación y consideráis que carece de soberanía. El problema de ese principio es simple, "hasta dónde llegan las "áreas de influencia", puesto que una vez que te poner a hacerlo, pues eso, que la rusa llegaría hasta la costa oriental del Rhin.
> 
> Si Ucrania es soberana para definir sus aliados y su desarrollo militar, pues las Islas Salomón también lo son. Si EEUU/RU/Australia no quieren que se le metan hasta la cocina lo que deberían haber hecho es impedir la creación de pequeñas excolonias británcias dispersadas por todo el mundo a modo de cagarrutas con el único objetivo de mantener su poderío naval y tocar a los cojones a las naciones continentales que no podían de otra forma controlar. Deberían haber creado un ente más grande donde ubicar a las Islas Salomón y el resto de "naciones soberanas". Bueno, también tienen la opción legal de sobornar a los de las Islas Salomón con más dinero que el que les da China.



Que no te lies. Explícame porqué USA puede invadir Irak, Siria, Panamá, Granada, etc....etc..., bombardear Yugoslavia sin que se lie la mundial y Rusia no puede invadir Ucrania. Explícame porqué USA puede independizar Kosovo y Rusia no puede independizar Dombass.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

A la próxima se le derriba y punto. El único lenguaje que entienden estos japutas animales


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

Un degenerado menos

Dinamarca confirmó la muerte de este tipo que luchaba junto a los nazis de Azov en #Unkriane
Seguirán más.
No lo siento, no hay piedad


1/Donbass. Militar: Estamos en el umbral de Adeevka, estamos destruyendo posiciones enemigas con artillería y tanques. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania nos atacan con artillería y nuestros asentamientos. Ayer murió un niño en Makiivka, otra niña resultó herida.
El corresponsal de guerra Semyon Pegov pregunta: Dígame, fortificaron Avdiivka durante más de un año, ¿es realmente una fortaleza tan inexpugnable? Militares: fortificaron Avdiivka durante 8 años, tienen un buen ejemplo de esto en Mariupol, que también fortificaron durante 8 años.


3/ Pasado, atravesado, limpiado. Lo mismo sucederá con Avdiivka. ¿Cuáles son las dificultades? pregunta Pegov. Más difícil es que hay muchos campos minados. Durante 8 años, tanto nosotros como ellos instalamos minas. Los pasajes son más difíciles. Estamos cerca de Avdiivka durante cuatro días.
4/ Durante este tiempo, el equipo de mortero fue destruido, una unidad BMP2, alrededor de 80 personas fueron destruidas. Todo tiene video prueba. Y ayer nos llevamos el trofeo BRMD2. Ahora vamos a arreglarlo y usarlo. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.@vick_top55


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tiene pinta de "Fake News".



Claro , lo de Bucha, si, eso si, pero esto no, esto no. Tienes pinta de ser un hijo de la gran puta, eso si.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Menos mal que de tomar Kiev en "3 días" o para que lucha Ucrania si "tiene la guerra perdida" hemos pasado a "hay un toma y daca bastante respetable"


No está mal, vamos por el buen camino


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Región de #Sands Donetsk, los ocupantes rusos están bombardeando las ruinas del Akatsiya SPG


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Launch of the Onyx high-precision missile of the Bastion DBK of the Russian Armed Forces at the facility of the Ukrainian Armed Forces located in the area of the Odessa airfield


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que el orden natural de la fuerza consiste en que Rusia pueda amenazarnos día sí y otro también con destruirnos, pero si hacemos algo para evitar tal amenaza entonces eso es una "amenaza existencial" para Rusia. Es totalmente inaceptable que hayan misiles cerca de Moscú o que los amenazados tomen contramedidas para anular tal amenaza, pero es absolutamente natural y un derecho inallienable y existencial de Rusia que hayan misiles a menos de 2 minutos de Paris y Londres.



Ya te he detallado por orden cronológico los acontecimientos y es obvio, claro, cristalino, quién amenaza y se expande (siendo bien conscientes de lo que implican estas acciones) y quién responde a esas amenazas porque sus pretensiones de resolver diplomáticamente dichas amenazas de seguridad son sistemáticamente ignoradas (25 años, hasta llegar a sobrapepasar las "líneas rojas": Georgia y Ucrania).





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


La CE permite bajo ciertas condiciones el pago del gas en rublos Fuente Reuters




www.burbuja.info





Sigue haciéndote el tonto

Tú y @alfonbass tenéis un sesgo nivel Dios que os hace incapaces de ver la alucinante doble vara de medir acciones geopolíticas de EEUU/OTAN y de Rusia

O bien sois muy conscientes de esa doble vara de medir y en el fondo se trata de puro cinismo, de justificación del Imperio, de prepotencia etnocéntrica que justifica tener "atados en corto" y amenazar impunemente a los estados del "Eje del Mal" (sí, el esquema de G. Bush está plenamente vigente en las mentes de los occidentales: eso es soft power imperial), negándoles/demonizando las mismas acciones que nosotros los "buenos" emprendemos con justificaciones diversas




Leo vuestros comentarios y *jamás aludís a ese único imperio que existe realmente, está consolidado* (el chino está en ciernes), amenaza a potencias inferiores de segundo nivel (como Rusia) con sus accciones de política exterior, agrede a otros estados soberanos y se expande. Hacéis como si ese imperio ni siquiera existiera.

Vuestra actitud y vuestra ceguera es la misma que la de los políticos occidentales y es la que conduce a la guerra


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Rusia "liberando" a Ucrania de... su maquinaria agrícola.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El bitcoin es el paradigma del capitalismo: unos traficantes se ponen a trapichear con algo que ni existe. El ejemplo del vendedor de humo llevado al extremo. El perfecto ejemplo de porqué el capitalismo y el neolib están llevando a la especie a la extinción. El disparate como norma de conducta.




Ahora dilo sin el palillo en la boca.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

Más material donado con nuestros impuestos a los rusos, cosa de pertenecer a la OTAN…








Бойцы ВСУ бросили западное вооружение, отступая под натиском российских войск на севере ДНР


Украинские военные вынуждены бросать в Донбассе огромное количество западного вооружения, отступая под натиском группировки Вооруженных сил Украины под литерой «О» в северной части Донецкой Народной Республики.




politros.com





Podrían destruirlo por lo menos al abandonar las posiciones…


----------



## Moderado (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Excusáis lamentables o disparatodos sucesos pasados para justificar atropellos e invasiones presentes. Aquí el problema es uno: Los Pro-Rusos negáis la existencia de Ucrania como nación y consideráis que carece de soberanía. El problema de ese principio es simple, "hasta dónde llegan las "áreas de influencia", puesto que una vez que te poner a hacerlo, pues eso, que la rusa llegaría hasta la costa oriental del Rhin.
> 
> Si Ucrania es soberana para definir sus aliados y su desarrollo militar, pues las Islas Salomón también lo son. Si EEUU/RU/Australia no quieren que se le metan hasta la cocina lo que deberían haber hecho es impedir la creación de pequeñas excolonias británcias dispersadas por todo el mundo a modo de cagarrutas con el único objetivo de mantener su poderío naval y tocar a los cojones a las naciones continentales que no podían de otra forma controlar. Deberían haber creado un ente más grande donde ubicar a las Islas Salomón y el resto de "naciones soberanas". Bueno, también tienen la opción legal de sobornar a los de las Islas Salomón con más dinero que el que les da China.



Y dale con la soberanía.

Ser soberano no te da derecho a amenazar la seguridad nacional de otro país, es un principio básico del derecho internacional.

Ucrania tuvo un golpe de la CIA y el régimen surgido de este no tiene nada que envidiar al ISIS en brutalidad y fanatismo.

Ese régimen está controlado en su totalidad por EEUU y desde hace 8 años se han dedicado a cometer limpiezas étnicas en el este y preparar el país para un futuro ataque sobre Rusia.

Tu te crees que un país en su sano juicio va a dejar que un país vecino sea utilizado para lanzar una guerra en el futuro. Lo siento pero aquí los hechos son claros, los EEUU la liaron cuando decidieron dar un golpe en Ucrania, poner a banderistas drogadictos en el poder y meterla en la OTAN (sí, Ucrania está de facto en la OTAN).


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Rusia utiliza una "fábrica de trolls" para transmitir propaganda, advierte Londres.*
_Trolls_ prorrusos están librando una guerra de información desde una antigua fábrica en San Petersburgo, *apuntando a los líderes occidentales y transmitiendo la propaganda del Kremlin* sobre Ucrania, informó este domingo el gobierno británico, que encargó un estudio sobre el tema.

El informe, cuyos autores no fueron identificados por razones de seguridad, "muestra cómo el Kremlin utiliza una fábrica de_ trolls_ para transmitir mentiras en las redes sociales y en los comentarios de sitios con gran audiencia", dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico en un comunicado, informa Afp.

Según el comunicado, la campaña de desinformación rusa "está diseñada para *manipular la opinión pública internacional *sobre la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania".

De acuerdo con la investigación, los agentes prorrusos están reclutando _trolls_ en Telegram a los que se les paga para que se dirijan a las cuentas de los medios de comunicación y líderes occidentales en las redes sociales y transmitan propaganda a favor del Kremlin.

"No podemos permitir que el Kremlin y sus fábricas de _trolls_ invadan nuestros espacios en línea con sus mentiras", dijo en respuesta la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino Unido, Liz Truss.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Ka-52


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia utiliza una "fábrica de trolls" para transmitir propaganda, advierte Londres.*
> _Trolls_ prorrusos están librando una guerra de información desde una antigua fábrica en San Petersburgo, *apuntando a los líderes occidentales y transmitiendo la propaganda del Kremlin* sobre Ucrania, informó este domingo el gobierno británico, que encargó un estudio sobre el tema.
> 
> El informe, cuyos autores no fueron identificados por razones de seguridad, "muestra cómo el Kremlin utiliza una fábrica de_ trolls_ para transmitir mentiras en las redes sociales y en los comentarios de sitios con gran audiencia", dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico en un comunicado, informa Afp.
> ...



Y esto es un ejemplo claro de lo que se conoce como la Ley del Espejo.


----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te he detallado por orden cronológico los acontecimientos y es obvio, claro, cristalino, quién amenaza y se expande (siendo bien conscientes de lo que implican estas acciones) y quién responde a esas amenazas porque sus pretensiones de resolver diplomáticamente dichas amenazas de seguridad son sistemáticamente ignoradas (25 años, hasta llegar a sobrapepasar las "líneas rojas": Georgia y Ucrania).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo al "alfombras" ya lo he metido en el ignore.
Es un puto cansino, cuando no mea fuera de tiesto, se va por los cerros de Ubeda con conferencias pseudo-filosoficas....


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Y dale con la soberanía.
> 
> Ser soberano no te da derecho a amenazar la seguridad nacional de otro país, es un principio básico del derecho internacional.
> 
> ...



Como diria Franklin Roosebelt, "existe un peligroso precedente", Rusia reconoció la independencia de Chechenia en los años 90, durante 3 años los chochonios en vez de dedicarse a mejorar su pais, decidieron extender la guerra santa a Rusia, a tal efecto un emir y sus banda de degenerados satanistas de la secta musulmana invadieron Daguestán, a Rusia le costo numerosos muertos y medios echarlos de su territorio, esto constituyo un predecente definitivo, si dejas que los satanistas campen por sus respetos, nunca pararán, pues se creen en misión divina, asi que nunca mas, Santo Tomás, al próximo que que se pusiese farruco, hostias por un tubo, dicho y hecho.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

La amenaza que supone el hijoPutin es global y afecta especialmente a la propia existencia de la UE, si no le frenamos en Ucrania ira a por todos nosotros.


----------



## vettonio (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira por zanjar el tema y no desviar el hilo.

La postura de Franco era la de Serrano Suñer al principio. 

Cuando las cosas se empezaron a torcer para el Eje, cambio de chaqueta. Y creo escuela: el chaqueterismo.

Yo no confundo, eres tú al que le interesa confundir a los incautos.

Y cierro el tema. Punto y final, para wue no te confundas.


----------



## amcxxl (1 May 2022)

❗El ataque con misiles se llevó a cabo en la sede de la Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk.


Los militantes ucranianos intimidaron a la gente en Azovstal y en los barrios cercanos para que no salieran, dijo un residente de Mariupol.


Dos trenes de ayuda humanitaria para los habitantes de Donbass partieron de la región de Saratov.
En uno de ellos, materiales de construcción, en el otro, productos médicos y alimentos.


Cuadro: los gallos escriben una carta al sultán turco.
Volyn le pide a Erdogan que lo lleve a él y a sus novias a su harén.
Los cosacos ucranianos ya no son los mismos


Los combatientes rusos destruyeron al curtido Bandera, "cyborg", "veterano de la operación antiterrorista", participante en el genocidio en Irak Ruslan Borovik con el distintivo de llamada "Bagdad".


Dimitri Anatolyevich Medvedev felicita por el 1 de Mayo


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

In Moscow, banners with photos of the Heroes of the Russian Federation who died during a special operation in Ukraine were hung on two buildings of the RVIO


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Sigue la ayuda humanitaria sobre las zonas liberadas


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los Pro-Rusos negáis la existencia de Ucrania como nación y consideráis que carece de soberanía



Y oooootra vez

Qué ascazo das


----------



## vettonio (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te he detallado por orden cronológico los acontecimientos y es obvio, claro, cristalino, quién amenaza y se expande (siendo bien conscientes de lo que implican estas acciones) y quién responde a esas amenazas porque sus pretensiones de resolver diplomáticamente dichas amenazas de seguridad son sistemáticamente ignoradas (25 años, hasta llegar a sobrapepasar las "líneas rojas": Georgia y Ucrania).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que nadie se va a a cordar de Patrice Lumumba del Congo? Que intentó que las riquezas fueran para los congoleños y occidente se cebó con él.
Asco da todo, coño!


----------



## Wifimio (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia utiliza una "fábrica de trolls" para transmitir propaganda, advierte Londres.*
> _Trolls_ prorrusos están librando una guerra de información desde una antigua fábrica en San Petersburgo, *apuntando a los líderes occidentales y transmitiendo la propaganda del Kremlin* sobre Ucrania, informó este domingo el gobierno británico, que encargó un estudio sobre el tema.
> 
> El informe, cuyos autores no fueron identificados por razones de seguridad, "muestra cómo el Kremlin utiliza una fábrica de_ trolls_ para transmitir mentiras en las redes sociales y en los comentarios de sitios con gran audiencia", dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico en un comunicado, informa Afp.
> ...



Querrán imitarnos a nosotros los guenos


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es decir, si la OTAN pone el escudo antimisiles (potencialmente puede ser usado ofensivamente) en Europa occidental y lo extiende hasta Polonia y Rumanía, la OTAN no está amenazando a la gente que vive en Rusia.
> 
> Pero si Rusia despliega misiles en Kaliningrado en respuesta, podemos hablar de un matón que amenaza con sus pepinos a indefensos e inocentes civiles europeos
> 
> Entiendo



La OTAN estaba en las ultimas, es muy posible que se hubiese desecho...en cualquier caso, la obligación, (la única) que tienen los políticos es hablar para dirimir las diferencias, jugar a ver quien es más malo me parece absurdo, jugar a "lo que hubiera pasado también, no veo yo a la OTAN atacando a Rusia por que si, a Rusia tampoco...hasta febrero de este año


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> Querrán imitarnos a nosotros los guenos



Subi a la sala del crimen
le pregunte al presidente
que si es delito el quererteeee
ai, ai, ai, ai, aiiii
que me condenen a muerte
ai, ai, aiiii
coraçon por que no amaaaas.....


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

El rollo nuclear es eso: un rollo. Rusia es la primera que sabe que si ataca con armas nucleares Ucrania, no diría ya un país occidental, sería borrada del mapa. 

No creo que olviden que Francia y Reino Unido tienen unos cuantos cientos de ojivas...eso sin mencionar la barbaridad que tiene Estados Unidos.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

jajaja. Al inicio del conflicto por falta de fuentes seguí el canal de W Pulido porque no encontraba nada más. Ahora me lo tomo a chiste. Me parece un pollo bastante idiota.

El gilipollas se debe creer que los Avovs salen por túneles secretos, castigan a los rusos, y luego se vuelven a esconder. Como si los rusos fueran idiotas y los avovs tuvieran otra preocupación que no fuera seguir vivos. Este pavo ha adquirido sus conocimientos de la guerra real en algún videojuego.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El rollo nuclear es eso: un rollo. Rusia es la primera que sabe que si ataca con armas nucleares Ucrania, no diría ya un país occidental, sería borrada del mapa.
> 
> No creo que olviden que Francia y Reino Unido tienen unos cuantos cientos de ojivas...eso sin mencionar la barbaridad que tiene Estados Unidos.



No digas majaderías... el único que puede borrar a Rusia del mapa es USA. Y USA sabe que eso sería también su propia aniquilación.


Por pura lógica, si Rusia tira nukes en Ucrania, Ucrania se va a quedar con los nukes en el culo. Y aquí puedes sustituir Ucrania por cualquier país europeo.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

El canal Rusia 1 mostró visualmente el tiempo de vuelo de los misiles rusos desde Kaliningrado a las capitales europeas, que suministran a Ucrania la mayor cantidad de armas.


----------



## Deitano (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



No me extrañaría que este soldado pague su valentía con la vida, conociendo como las gastan los ucranianos.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Emocionante:


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

¿Y quien te dice a ti que el necio que se cree sus propias mentiras no eres tu?, ahhhh, sí, perdona que ya se me olvidaba que es Ucrania la que ha invadido Rusia y la esta dejando como un solar.


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te he detallado por orden cronológico los acontecimientos y es obvio, claro, cristalino, quién amenaza y se expande (siendo bien conscientes de lo que implican estas acciones) y quién responde a esas amenazas porque sus pretensiones de resolver diplomáticamente dichas amenazas de seguridad son sistemáticamente ignoradas (25 años, hasta llegar a sobrapepasar las "líneas rojas": Georgia y Ucrania).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero qué morro, yo te he dicho que es igual de condenable una invasión de Rusia a Ucrania como el bombardeo de Belgrado, es EXACTAMENTE igual de execrable, aquí el sesgo, por tanto, está en otro lugar, no en mi precisamente

La historia de que "ej que USA es muy malo, y el imperio y blablabla" es algo muy visto ya, por supuesto que USA va a velar por sus intereses, es, de hecho, lo que muchos queréis, pero en vuestro bando, y eso es muy diferente, no estamos hablando de lo mismo

Sabes? a mi me es indiferente quien sea la potencia dominadora del mundo, esto es como a un fanatico del futbol, ellos no van a ganar ningún millón precisamente por el titulo que ha ganado su equipo....

Yo lo que aludo es que, igual que un ruso tiene derecho a vivir su vida, a tener sus propias opiniones, ese mismo derecho lo tiene un ucraniano de Lviv, por mucho que no quieras, y también lo tiene alguien de Maine o de Cuenca, tenéis que entender que no estáis solos en el mundo, que la forma de pensar, de ver las cosas SIEMPRE va a ser diversa y no se puede hacer nada frente a eso

Y es que, en el momento en que las libertades se pierden, da igual las acciones que haga o deje de hacer un gobierno, siempre habrá alguien que haga algo primero, precisamente, si hay una responsabilidad en los políticos, es la de no meternos en guerras.
Eso, que es muy simple, no queréis entenderlo, porque preferís meteros dentro de un bando, que ni os va a dar nada ni ganaréis nada, solo buscáis una especie de autosatisfacción, una paja, para que nos entendamos
Y como puedes comprender, yo no me meto en paja ajena, igual que digo que hay un problema en Ucrania que NADIE ha querido resolver, curiosamente los lideres de las repúblicas populares que estaban más a favor de su propia independencia y no de una unión con Rusia están criando malvas...

También podemos enumerar cada una de las cagadas americanas, pero si estamos en un hilo de Ucrania, pues habrá que hablar de Ucrania, no crees?


----------



## NS 4 (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los meapilas chupacirios polacos haciéndose cargo de la Boca del Infierno, que no les pase ná.



Espero que las Fuerzas Aerospaciales Rusas ...despanzurren unos cuantos polski...por meter sus narizotas donde no les llaman...


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

Pues si que eres tonto entonces....para hacer las cosas gratis....


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La OTAN estaba en las ultimas, es muy posible que se hubiese desecho...en cualquier caso, la obligación, (la única) que tienen los políticos es hablar para dirimir las diferencias, jugar a ver quien es más malo me parece absurdo, jugar a "lo que hubiera pasado también, no veo yo a la OTAN atacando a Rusia por que si, a Rusia tampoco...hasta febrero de este año



No se trataría de ataque nuclear como estás pensando. Al menos en principio. Se trataría de estrangular progresivamente a Rusia mediante guerra híbrida utilizando países hostiles en sus fronteras como está haciendo con Ucrania





Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas


zelensky pianista




www.burbuja.info




Todos los grandes medios occidentales no juegan al juego de quién es más "malo". El "malo" ya ha sido identificado y puesto en la diana desde el principio


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

ElhijoPutin no sabe como salir del lio en el que se ha metido, se esta dedicando a amenazar a todo el mundo en plan Corea de Norte, el zampabollos cuando necesita tirar de patrotismo muestra imágenes de sus misiles destruyendo Washington, ayer la tele rusa hacía algo parecido hablando de destruir ciudades europeas en cuestión de segundos, son los últimos estertores de alguién que ya se sabe cadaver. 

Que puede llegar a lanzar algún misil, incluso más de uno, sí, pero Rusia quedaría como un solar radioactivo por cientos de años.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Mientras el hijoPutin esta reduciendo a escombros todo lo que puede en Ucrania amenaza a las grandes ciudades de la UE con ser destruidas en segundos y sin dejar supervivientes.


----------



## Deitano (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ayer fue el aniversario de un día nefasto para la historia de EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esta guerra, quien está en el papel de EE.UU. en Vietnam es Rusia.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

Mirandolo friamente hay que estar entrenado para la limpieza de un movil en 10 minutos por lo que te pueda pasar en la vida,

"En Zaporizhzhia comenzaron las "medidas de filtración" en relación con los refugiados que llegaron en las últimas semanas .

El secretario del Ayuntamiento de Zaporizhzhya, Anatoly Kurtev, habló sobre *"medidas de prueba y filtración"* . El propósito de los "eventos" se llama la identificación de "traidores, colaboradores o saboteadores". Para ello, la policía comprueba los documentos, hace preguntas y puede acudir al domicilio de los refugiados para comprobar el lugar de residencia. Según quienes enfrentan el “trámite”, revisan telegramas, correspondencia y cuentas en redes sociales.

La cuestión es que Ucrania coordinó corredores humanitarios *solo a su propio territorio. *Las personas prorrusas, incluso si realmente quisieran ir a un lugar seguro bajo el control de la Federación Rusa o las repúblicas,

Ahora estas personas serán sometidas a nuevos "procedimientos" humillantes y, posiblemente, represiones."

t.me/Soldierline/5061


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*El alcalde de Mariupol: "Llame, escriba y diga que es posible ir a Zaporiyia. Rezamos para que todo funcione"*
Las autoridades municipales de Mariupol, ciudad *ocupada casi en su totalidad por las fuerzas de invasión rusas*, han anunciado la evacuación de civiles al territorio controlado de Ucrania este domingo, según informó el servicio de prensa del Ayuntamiento en su canal de Telegram.

"Oficialmente.* Hoy es posible evacuar a los civiles de Mariupol a Zaporiyia *(ciudad situada más al norte), dice el mensaje del ayuntamiento, que pide a todos los que vayan a ser evacuados que se reúnan a las 16.00 horas (13.00 GMT) en un centro comercial de la ciudad.

El Ayuntamiento también hizo un llamamiento a todos aquellos que tengan familiares o conocidos en Mariúpol que intenten conectar con ellos por todos los medios, según informa la agencia Unian, citada por Efe.

"Llame, escriba y diga que es posible ir a Zaporiyia. *Rezamos para que todo funcione"*, dijo la oficina del alcalde.

Desde que el secretario general de Naciones Unidas, Antonio Guterres, dijera en su visita a Kiev y Moscú que uno de sus* objetivos fundamentales era evacuar a los civiles de Mariupol*, varios de los intentos para llevar a cabo dicha evacuación, fundamentalmente de los que están en la *sitiada planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, no han podido concretare.

Rusia aseguró hoy que 46 civiles fueron evacuados el sábado *de edificios residenciales adyacentes al territorio de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, en Mariúpol, según el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja. Al inicio del conflicto por falta de fuentes seguí el canal de W Pulido porque no encontraba nada más. Ahora me lo tomo a chiste. Me parece un pollo bastante idiota.
> 
> El gilipollas se debe creer que los Avovs salen por túneles secretos, castigan a los rusos, y luego se vuelven a esconder. Como si los rusos fueran idiotas y los avovs tuvieran otra preocupación que no fuera seguir vivos. Este pavo ha adquirido sus conocimientos de la guerra real en algún videojuego.



Los de la Revista Ejércitos son bastante fatos, que diríamos en Asturias. Y encima van de listos, de que leen mucho y tal. Para uno de ellos, todo el que no le chupe los huevinos a la OTAN es un "hijo de Putin"...


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No se trataría de ataque nuclear como estás pensando. Al menos en principio. Se trataría de estrangular progresivamente a Rusia mediante guerra híbrida utilizando países hostiles en sus fronteras como está haciendo con Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que, a cualquier cosa le vais a llamar "ataque híbrido"....si Ucrania se plantea entrar en la UE, ataque hibrido, si en Letonia hay impuestos bajos, lo mismo, si en Chequia se produce crecimiento y en Rusia no, lo mismo, así hasta el infinito...
La realidad es que Rusia quiere su "zona de influencia" a lo "guerra fría style" y eso es absolutamente imposible, todos esos países van a tener su visión de como hacer las cosas y SIEMPRE va a haber cosas con las que Rusia no esté de acuerdo, lo que es imposible es lo contrario...si no quieres que pongan un escudo antimisiles...ok, pero ponerse a invadir Ucrania es dar precisamente esos motivos....por qué crees que ahora Finlandia y Suecia quieren unirse a la OTAN?

Los "medios occidentales" juegan a buscar likes, reproducciones y visitas, lo deberías saber, por lo que, otra cosa no, pero que sea indicativo de como es la realidad....culpa tuya por leerles...a mi que me cuentas


----------



## Mitsou (1 May 2022)

Gaysenberg20 dijo:


> La cuestión es que esta luchando contra la intervención OTAN, no solo contra el gobierno del payaso juden.



Pero no tenían una tecnología que se follaba la occidental? Me estás contando que no pueden con un ejército de tercera fila al que mandan armamento descartado en ejércitos occidentales o que si no es viejo tienen que entrenarlos porque no saben usarlo?
Que no coño, que las pajas que se hacían muchos con el ejército ruso eran eso, pajas. Es un ejército muy deficiente que el cuanto se enfrentan a algo más que follacabras en toyotas, reciben por todos lados


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (1 May 2022)

Creo


Mitsou dijo:


> Pero no tenían una tecnología que se follaba la occidental? Me estás contando que no pueden con un ejército de tercera fila al que mandan armamento descartado en ejércitos occidentales o que si no es viejo tienen que entrenarlos porque no saben usarlo?
> Que no coño, que las pajas que se hacían muchos con el ejército ruso eran eso, pajas. Es un ejército muy deficiente que el cuanto se enfrentan a algo más que follacabras en toyotas, reciben por todos lados



Los hombres del regimiento Azov y de la 36 ° brigada que agonizan en los bunkeres de Azovstal no comparten su valoración del ejército ruso y de las milicias prorrusas...


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

*Pronostico que no opinión*


La próxima semana (incluyo el próximo domingo) podremos decir que el Donbass ha sido prácticamente tomado entre las republicas y las tropas rusas, la incógnita que aparecerá será si continúan por el centro o se dedican más a Odessa.
Azovstal finiquitado, se acabaron los alimentos y hay demasiado follón para que continúe, todos quieren pasar pagina.
Se incrementan los ataques por quinta columnistas, lo nuevo es que se harán notar en zonas del este Ucraniano y por Odessa.
*Cisnes negros*


Rumania, Moldavia, Transnitria y Polonia según como actúen pueden crear un cambio significativo en el escenario, por ahora solo hay palabras y gestos de cara a la galería
*Desinformación*


Continua la batalla de desinformación sobre todo en medios occidentales pro-otanicos, aquí es donde cada uno puede echar su granito de arena informando verazmente pero sin matarse en el sentido que occidente tiene el coco muy comido por la versión oficial pro-otanica.
*Conclusión*

Se prepara el escenario para dentro de 2 semanas con múltiples incógnitas, ¿Una vez Donbass tomado que harán los rusos? ¿Qué hará la OTAN? ¿Entraran nuevos países en el conflicto?. Señalar que un quintacolumnismo activo dentro de las zonas controladas por Ucrania les haría mucho daño mediático, ¿Se activaran las células que han estado a la espera?

Un video curioso topado casualmente en youtube, recalcar la figura de Bonhoeffer más que el video que solo es interesante por la divulgación de sus ideas.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"oficialmente" es una cosa, y de facto, otra. Y los hechos dicen que participó con carne de cañón,
además de con suministros y cobertura al sur de los Pirineos.

No se engañe, los soldados de Franco no participaron en los dos bandos: solo con Hitler y Mussolini.
El golpe militar a la República es el mismo espejo que el Maidan en Ucrania: El ensayo para triturar
a la Unión Soviética por medio de proxis (Alemania, Italia...), entonces, que hoy a Rusia con la banda
de caniches europeos.


----------



## pgas (1 May 2022)

*Medio alemán: solo el cierre de la industria nos permitirá abastecernos de gas para el invierno*

Hoy, 12:29



La publicación señala que, según los expertos, la UE podrá abastecerse de los volúmenes necesarios de gas sin entregas (dos tercios menos) desde Rusia, solo apagando su industria. Por ejemplo, para llenar las instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas (UGS) en un 63% antes del 1 de agosto, excluyendo el suministro de esta materia prima energética de la Federación Rusa, es necesario ahora mismo y hasta finales de julio desconectar todo metalúrgico, plantas químicas y cementeras a partir de combustible azul, así como detener durante un mes completo, todas las plantas eléctricas que funcionan con gas.

Para alcanzar el indicador de 80% de llenado de las instalaciones de UGS para el 1 de noviembre, que es necesario para el normal transcurso de la temporada de calefacción, es necesario detener el suministro de gas a toda la industria hasta octubre inclusive. Los expertos están seguros de que *sin tomar tales medidas, en caso de que los suministros de gas rusos se nieguen, los europeos no podrán prepararse para la temporada de calefacción ...*

************

Desde Rusia el analista Alexander Nosovich advierte :

"_En condiciones de "guerra económica total", es necesario responder simétricamente a quienes se proponen destruirte.
La primera etapa: evitar que los países de la UE llenen las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas para la temporada de calefacción en primavera y verano. Esto ya se está haciendo. *Gazprom no reservó la capacidad del gasoducto Yamal-Europa para el próximo mes y se negó a utilizar el sistema de transporte de gas de Ucrania en mayo*.

Las solicitudes para bombear gas ruso a Europa están creciendo hoy en día, pero es necesario satisfacer estas aplicaciones de forma selectiva. Que repongan las existencias a expensas de proveedores alternativos a un precio más alto. Así que vamos a comprobar si tienen tanta gasolina para Europa y si Europa tiene tanto dinero para pagar toda esta gasolina.

En la segunda etapa, con el comienzo de la temporada de calefacción, que está plagada de un nuevo agravamiento de la crisis energética, es necesario hacer que la lealtad de precios de Gazprom dependa de los gestos de buena voluntad de los europeos."_


pobre Uropa sin energía ... no tendrás nada pero serás feliz


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Si España va a comprar gas a USA ya no cuadra con esos datos que expones ¿no es cierto que España va a comprar gas a USA? creo que si, espero que lo puedas desmentir.



España va a comprar gas a Usa? Puedes subir el contrato? Y en qué cantidades?

Esta es la realidad Usana:

The US wants to send more gas to Europe, but has almost none to spare

Consumo y gasto americano de gas:

United States Natural Gas Reserves, Production and Consumption Statistics - Worldometer

Y por cierto, tal vez esto de Ucrania y de Usa tiene que ver con que a los americanos en teoría les quedan 10 años de gas.
Pero tal vez sean menos años, y necesitan con urgencia, otra fuente de energía de la que disponer.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia utiliza una "fábrica de trolls" para transmitir propaganda, advierte Londres.*
> _Trolls_ prorrusos están librando una guerra de información desde una antigua fábrica en San Petersburgo, *apuntando a los líderes occidentales y transmitiendo la propaganda del Kremlin* sobre Ucrania, informó este domingo el gobierno británico, que encargó un estudio sobre el tema.
> 
> El informe, cuyos autores no fueron identificados por razones de seguridad, "muestra cómo el Kremlin utiliza una fábrica de_ trolls_ para transmitir mentiras en las redes sociales y en los comentarios de sitios con gran audiencia", dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico en un comunicado, informa Afp.
> ...



Y tu de que granja perdon, fábrica vienes? la de los lisiados mentales?


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Creo que lo vi ayer por aquí pero lo vuelvo a poner.

Alucinante que se siga citando en cada página al usuario rejon después de dos meses.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





*Los líderes occidentales deben preparar al público para una economía de guerra*
Es probable que la crisis del costo de vida empeore antes de mejorar
MARTÍN SANDBU

Agregar a myFT






Please use the sharing tools found via the share button at the top or side of articles. Copying articles to share with others is a breach of FT.com T&Cs and Copyright Policy. Email licensing@ft.com to buy additional rights. Subscribers may share up to 10 or 20 articles per month using the gift article service. More information can be found here. 
Subscribe to read | Financial Times

La expresión es fea y su contenido aún más feo, pero la “fatiga de Ucrania” es un riesgo real en las democracias occidentales. Sus ciudadanos sienten repulsión por la guerra de agresión no provocada de Vladimir Putin y están llenos de simpatía por el pueblo ucraniano. Sus líderes se han sorprendido incluso a sí mismos con la fuerza de su apoyo a Kiev. Pero a medida que las cosas se prolongan, los desafíos más cercanos podrían robarles cada vez más su atención. 

Es fácil ver cómo la crisis del costo de la vida, que se ve agravada por la guerra y las cadenas de suministro enredadas, y que probablemente ya está frenando la demanda , podría erosionar el enfoque de los líderes occidentales en Ucrania. 

Dejar que esto suceda sería un error y un fracaso. Un error, porque la inflación en Occidente se produce en gran medida en Moscú. Un fracaso, porque significaría que los líderes políticos han descuidado su principal tarea de preparar al público para las inevitables decisiones difíciles que se avecinan. 

Los políticos occidentales deben explicar a sus votantes que es probable que la crisis del costo de vida empeore y por qué. Este es el tipo de discurso que podrían dar: 

“Mis conciudadanos, 

Los últimos años han sido duros. La pandemia trajo enfermedad y muerte, angustia y soledad, y amenazas a los medios de subsistencia y los negocios de millones de ustedes. Incluso cuando estábamos abriendo nuestras economías y pensábamos que lo peor había quedado atrás, fuimos golpeados por una inflación creciente y una energía más cara. 

Desde el 24 de febrero, hemos sido testigos de los horrores de la guerra en Europa, décadas después de que juramos 'nunca más'. Apoyamos a Ucrania contra el ataque injustificado de la Rusia de Vladimir Putin. Nuestros soldados no se unirán a la batalla; no entraremos en una tercera guerra mundial a menos que Rusia nos ataque. Pero haremos todo lo posible para ayudar al valiente pueblo de Ucrania a defenderse y debilitar la capacidad de Putin para desatar la violencia en el mundo. 

Si nosotros mismos no estamos en guerra, las consecuencias de la guerra nos han llegado hace mucho tiempo. El precio de la libertad en Europa lo pagan ante todo los ucranianos, pero también muchos de ustedes, que se preocupan por cómo van a mantener las luces y la calefacción encendidas, comprar comidas saludables para sus hijos o mantener sus negocios en funcionamiento. 

Seamos claros: el costo de la energía se ha disparado porque el dictador de Rusia ha convertido el petróleo y el gas en armas. El precio de los alimentos está subiendo porque está arrasando las tierras de cultivo más productivas de Europa. Y nuestras sanciones a Rusia implican inevitablemente un sacrificio económico por nuestra parte. 

Ojalá pudiera decirles que las cosas pronto mejorarán. Pero la verdad es que es probable que empeoren. Los precios de la energía, los alimentos y las materias primas podrían subir aún más. Nuestro crecimiento económico y nuestros ingresos pueden disminuir. Es esencial que miremos esta realidad a los ojos y que trabajemos juntos para enfrentar estos desafíos que se avecinan. 

No podemos negar que los precios de importación más altos empobrecen nuestra economía. Nuestros bancos centrales no pueden salvar una cosecha ucraniana perdida o arreglar las cadenas de suministro globales elevando el costo del crédito. Y si Putin cortara más suministro de gas a Rusia de la noche a la mañana, no podemos pretender que no nos perjudicarían. “Se nos está imponiendo algo así como una economía de tiempos de guerra, no de nuestra elección, pero no debemos retroceder ante ella. Eso requiere que todos nosotros pongamos el bien común primero. 

Aquellos con hombros más anchos deben estar preparados para contribuir más en impuestos. Los más expuestos a la inflación deberían esperar más ayuda, pero también aceptar que la ayuda no puede acabar con la necesidad de adaptarse. 

Es posible que tengamos que racionar algunos bienes esenciales. Todos deben tener paciencia con las finanzas públicas más endeudadas. Y tenemos que ayudar a aquellos países peor situados que nosotros, o sus problemas pronto serán los nuestros. 

Es tentador cerrar los ojos a lo que es correcto e ir con lo que parece cómodo. Pero el camino de menor resistencia es erróneo e imprudente. Retroceder contra Putin por un respiro a corto plazo en los precios de las materias primas solo nos dejaría más a su merced.

Y seamos honestos, esta crisis nos obliga a tomar medidas que deberíamos haber tomado hace mucho tiempo por el bien de nuestros nietos. La salud futura de su planeta requiere el fin de la energía fósil. Hoy, nuestra seguridad geopolítica inmediata exige lo mismo, comenzando con los combustibles rusos. 

Es nuestro deber invertir en un sistema energético que sea limpio ya salvo de los enemigos de las democracias. Se pueden perder puestos de trabajo y reducir el consumo en el proceso. Pero al igual que la guerra, esta es una tarea que nuestra generación debe llevar a cabo por el bien de la próxima”.


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

EE.UU. se consolida como principal exportador de gas natural a España y bajan un 17,7% las compras a Rusia


Estados Unidos se ha consolidado en febrero de este año como el principal exportador de gas natural a España...




www.europapress.es






EE.UU. se consolida como principal exportador de gas natural a España y bajan un 17,7% las compras a Rusia


Estados Unidos se ha consolidado en febrero de este año como el principal exportador de gas natural a España y por segundo mes consecutivo las compras al país norteamericano de esta materia prima han superado a las procedentes de Argelia, que hasta finales del año pasado era el principal suministrador.

Leer más: EE.UU. se consolida como principal exportador de gas natural a España y bajan un 17,7% las compras a Rusia. Otra cosa es de donde proceda el mismo que quizás solo sea intermediario.

Nos venden, quás revenden el 33,9% de todas las importaciones y superan a Argelia.

Supongo que recomprado por EEUU, así nos cuentan las cosas y así se entienden ciertos precios.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Los acontecimientos transcendentales no surgen de la noche a la mañana,
y los líderes de verdad, como estrategas, están obligados a plantearlo.
Como simple ejemplo que nos concierne, expongo un extracto relevante 
del discurso de Putin en la última reunión de Davos en enero de 2021,
hace casi un año y medio:

_*"...Existe la posibilidad de que nos enfrentemos a una formidable ruptura del desarrollo mundial, 
que estará cargada de una guerra de todos contra todos...
*_
*Obviamente, la era ligada a los intentos de construir un orden mundial centralizado y unipolar ha terminado. 
Para ser sinceros, esta era ni siquiera comenzó. Se hizo un mero intento en este sentido, pero esto también 
es ya historia. La esencia de este monopolio iba en contra de la diversidad cultural e histórica de nuestra 
civilización...." *

Por cierto, para aquellas gentes que proclaman la connivencia, decirles que el FEM de Davos, ha retirado
la invitación a Rusia para el enclave de este año.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Thanks to the #RussianArmy 40 people left the territory of the #Azovstal plant in #Mariupol Of these, eight are children.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 May 2022)

⚡*Misiles "Onyx" destruyeron en un aeródromo de Odessa un hangar con armas y municiones recibidas de los Estados Unidos y países europeos - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 May 2022)

⚡*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó la información recibida anteriormente de que 2 Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en Kharkiv. Las aeronaves fueron destruidas por las defensas aéreas.*


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que, a cualquier cosa le vais a llamar "ataque híbrido"....si Ucrania se plantea entrar en la UE, ataque hibrido, si en Letonia hay impuestos bajos, lo mismo, si en Chequia se produce crecimiento y en Rusia no, lo mismo, así hasta el infinito...



Eso de lo que hablas es aumentar la influencia y disminuir la influencia del enemigo y no lo voy a llamar guerra híbrida. La guerra híbrida involucra poder semiduro-duro, acciones abiertamente hostiles (ej. sanciones)

El abanico de posibilidades de guerra híbrida que se abre con una Ucrania nacionalista rusófoba está someramente descrito en el link incluído en el post al que respondes y que ni siquiera te has leído Lee: (1) Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas | Página 14 | Burbuja.info . Esa guerra híbrida contra Rusia empezó con el golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014


alfonbass dijo:


> La realidad es que Rusia quiere su "zona de influencia" a lo "guerra fría style" y eso es absolutamente imposible, todos esos países van a tener su visión de como hacer las cosas y SIEMPRE va a haber cosas con las que Rusia no esté de acuerdo, lo que es imposible es lo contrario...



Claro, porque EEUU no quiere su zona de influencia "guerra fría style", ¿verdad? Para todos los atlantistas no hay imperio, son "relaciones libres entre países soberanos".

Pero si Putin le hace una oferta económica a Yanukovich que mejora el Acuerdo Económico con la UE, se trata de un inadmisible chantaje, llamamos a Yanukovich "títere" de Moscú y llamamos a la "revolución de la dignidad". Y "el pueblo" soberano decide.

Y cuando ha acabado la noble revolución popular y "democrática", firmamos los acuerdo e integramos a la OTAN en Ucrania: no hay imperio, son relaciones libres con países soberanos. Eso sí, después de que "el pueblo" (especialmente hordas de paramilitares de extrema derecha y neonazis rusófobos) haya hablado en las calles y derrocado al "títere" de Moscú

El impresionante poder blando de EEUU y el no menos impresionante menos blando (CIA, bases militares) abarca medio planeta pero para ti eso no es esfera de influencia a lo "guerra fría style"

Increíble

Hay un Imperio, sois ciudadanos de una de las "provincias" de ese imperio y sois incapaces de verlo


alfonbass dijo:


> si no quieres que pongan un escudo antimisiles...ok, pero ponerse a invadir Ucrania es dar precisamente esos motivos....por qué crees que ahora Finlandia y Suecia quieren unirse a la OTAN?



LAS AMENAZAS A LA SEGURIDAD DE RUSIA NO SE REDUCEN SÓLO AL ESCUDO ANTIMISILES. Guerra híbrida, como te he dicho.
¿Te describo lo que hubiera pasado si en el 2014 Rusia ve que EEUU se folla su línea roja y permanece pasiva? ¿Sabes lo que hacen los chacales humanos y los imperios expansionistas cuando huelen la debilidad de su presa?


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 May 2022)

El fabricante turco de drones Bayraktar sufre grandes pérdidas de reputación debido al conflicto en Ucrania: las perspectivas de nuevos contratos son muy vagas

Ya hemos escrito que la empresa que produce drones pertenece al yerno del presidente Erdogan. Después del conflicto en Karabaj en 2020, donde el ejército de Azerbaiyán usó con éxito los drones Bayraktar TB2, el video de sus ataques se dispersó con éxito en la red, muchos creyeron en la invulnerabilidad de estas máquinas y los propios drones se convirtieron en una especie de "superarma". en la mente del público ucraniano.

Ucrania también cayó en el cebo publicitario turco, convirtiéndose en uno de los compradores de Bayraktars incluso antes del inicio del NWO. Y vale la pena señalar que en los primeros días de la operación especial, los videos de ataques contra las columnas rusas realmente comenzaron a aparecer en la red, pero posteriormente hubo cada vez menos videos de este tipo y, a fines de marzo, desaparecieron por completo.

El siguiente golpe a la reputación de los Bayraktars fue la decisión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de utilizarlos en redadas en las ciudades fronterizas rusas. Hoy, las redes sociales simplemente están inundadas con fotos de drones turcos derribados en las regiones de Kursk, Belgorod y Voronezh. Este definitivamente no es el tipo de contenido que a Selçuk Bayraktar y su suegro Recep Tayyip Erdogan les gustaría ver.

El presidente ucraniano Zelensky, que al principio se negó a comentar sobre las pérdidas significativas de los Bayraktars, e incluso anunció en una conferencia de prensa que estos drones prácticamente no tuvieron efecto en el curso de las hostilidades, agregó combustible al fuego.


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Thanks to the #RussianArmy 40 people left the territory of the #Azovstal plant in #Mariupol Of these, eight are children.




Luchen los proukros del foro por la puta OTAN y deje al pueblo ucro antimilitarista en paz.


----------



## vettonio (1 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Pronostico que no opinión*
> 
> 
> La próxima semana (incluyo el próximo domingo) podremos decir que el Donbass ha sido prácticamente tomado entre las republicas y las tropas rusas, la incógnita que aparecerá será si continúan por el centro o se dedican más a Odessa.
> ...



Alvin, no olvides el comportamiento del dólar, euro y rublo. El gas, crudo, bolsa y demás variables económicas.

Seguro que no lo has olvidado. No querías que saliera un tocho.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Un recordatorio del apoyo a Rusia desde Serbia.


----------



## midelburgo (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Aliados de la OTAN cuestionan la fiabilidad del Gobierno español en las reuniones preparatorias de la cumbre de Madrid*
> 
> En las jornadas de trabajo se ha debatido el riesgo de que la información confidencial de la cumbre pueda ser filtrada por partidos españoles que justifican la invasión de Ucrania o buscan acuerdos con Rusia
> 
> ...



Supongo que se refiere a los catalanistas aquellos que decían que Putin les daría 10000 spetnaz para afianzar la republiqueta.


----------



## tomasjos (1 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la cuarta cruzada fue bastante posterior a manzikert donde los turcos habían sentenciado al imperio romano de oriente.



Manzikert, al hilo de esto, es la consecuencia de la perdida de poder del estado , que protegía a la clase media y trabajadora de donde salían los estratiotas, e ejército de leva romano oriental, frente a los terratenientes que expoliaron a dicha población y que se hicieron más fuertes que el estado, ya con los Comneno. Eso provocó que el estado no pudiera organizar una defensa férrea frente a los turcos en Capadocia, y al ceder el control comercial a los italianos, desaparecida la burguesía comercial romano oriental, cuyos intereses defendía el estado, al final no tuvo capacidad económica ni política para impedir la ruina.

Si tras Basilio II hubiera tomado el control un general como constantino Diógenes, uno delos hombres de confianza del Búlgaroctonos, padre de Romano Diógenes,o Isaac Comneno, que también trato de contener a la nobleza terrateniente, el imperio habría recuperado sicilia y campania- era el plan de Basilio II-


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Divertido vídeo de los combates cuerpo a cuerpo en el que se ve a los marines rusos
asaltando un edificio mientras intentan comunicarse con algunos de los mercenarios
extranjeros atrapados allí tanto en inglés como en francés:


----------



## Don Luriio (1 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal. La prensa diciendo a los políticos que nos mientan para que aceptemos el guano con una sonrisa de felicidad


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Creo que lo vi ayer por aquí pero lo vuelvo a poner.
> 
> Alucinante que se siga citando en cada página al usuario rejon después de dos meses.



Una de mis citas preferidas
Rejón fue de los primeros que ignoré
Ya he llegado a mi límite de idiotas/malas personas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

Siguen denunciando el RACISMO de los NAZIS UKROS hacia los estudiantes africanos de color.









Historia de una caravana de solidaridad y antirracismo en la frontera ucraniana


El colectivo de afrodescendientes Uhuru viajó a la frontera ucraniana para documentar el racismo en la acogida de las personas que huían de la guerra y llevar directamente ayuda a quienes, por su raza u origen, quedaban fuera del circuito de solidaridad.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Hal8995 (1 May 2022)

Os enseño empresa distribuidora de gas de Perú



Tal cual


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es posible que no vea 2023 desde la poltrona del Kremlin
> 
> Las mismas cloacas que lo transformaron de taxista a khan lo van a deponer,bien sea por las buenas o en forma de infarto fulminante.
> 
> Ahora mismo le estan saboteando media Rusia y el tio esta ahi, balbuceando no se que de unas armas nucleares a las que no le van a dejar acercarse sus amos brujo.



Tu crees que "las cloacas" están en contra de esta guerra? 

Lo transformaron de taxista a khan?

No hay cosa peor que creete tus propias mentiras.. . ..


rejon dijo:


> Menos mal que de tomar Kiev en "3 días" o para que lucha Ucrania si "tiene la guerra perdida" hemos pasado a "hay un toma y daca bastante respetable"
> 
> 
> No está mal, vamos por el buen camino



Alguien dudaba que una guerra otan russia no seria un toma y daca?


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El fabricante turco de drones Bayraktar sufre grandes pérdidas de reputación debido al conflicto en Ucrania: las perspectivas de nuevos contratos son muy vagas
> 
> Ya hemos escrito que la empresa que produce drones pertenece al yerno del presidente Erdogan. Después del conflicto en Karabaj en 2020, donde el ejército de Azerbaiyán usó con éxito los drones Bayraktar TB2, el video de sus ataques se dispersó con éxito en la red, muchos creyeron en la invulnerabilidad de estas máquinas y los propios drones se convirtieron en una especie de "superarma". en la mente del público ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Si quieres un dron bueno tienes que gastar como en un avión de verdad. Si no, sacrificas cosss a cambio del precio, puede estar bien en entornos muy determinados pero el que es grande y lento es vulnerable , el que es pequeño lleva poca carga, el que usa comunicaciones rudimentarias tiene mal futuro en un entorno de densa guerra electrónica. Es lo que hay.


----------



## HUROGÁN (1 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En esta guerra, quien está en el papel de EE.UU. en Vietnam es Rusia.



No, Rusia no lucha contra otro pueblo ni en un lugar remoto a su nación, sino contra la intromisión extrangera en modo letal a su seguridad e intereses.
Su lucha la efectuan con superior accion moral respecto a sus enemigos, cura heridos y alimenta prisioneros en vez de torturarlos y asesinarlos.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> No me extrañaría que este soldado pague su valentía con la vida, conociendo como las gastan los ucranianos.



Parece una serie cutre de Netflix. 
Farlopensky, mal actor, peor dictadorcillo.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si quieres un dron bueno tienes que gastar como en un avión de verdad. Si no, sacrificas cosss a cambio del precio, puede estar bien en entornos muy determinados pero el que es grande y lento es vulnerable , el que es pequeño lleva poca carga, el que usa comunicaciones rudimentarias tiene mal futuro en un entorno de densa guerra electrónica. Es lo que hay.



Yo creo que en lo que están funcionando es para señalar objetivos de la artillería. Tiene pinta que en esa labor han llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Kluster (1 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Brutal. La prensa diciendo a los políticos que nos mientan para que aceptemos el guano con una sonrisa de felicidad



Veo y subo:

La élite financiera, sirviendose de sus voceros (la prensa) dando instrucciones a la casta política para que sean más eficientes sirviendo a sus intereses ahora que vienen tiempos cruciales para el cumplimiento de su agenda.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que en lo que están funcionando es para señalar objetivos de la artillería. Tiene pinta que en esa labor han llegado para quedarse.



Sí. Ahí si tienen su utilidad y en los barcos de guerra habrá varios "droncopteros" acompañando al helicóptero embarcado. Pero no son la panacea para el ataque al suelo, que últimamente nos estaban vendiendo eso.

Y con mucho dinero también hay un nicho en reconocimiento a muy alta cota y velocidad, misiones de muchas horas que antes hacían bichos como el SR-71.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Manzikert, al hilo de esto, es la consecuencia de la perdida de poder del estado , que protegía a la clase media y trabajadora de donde salían los estratiotas, e ejército de leva romano oriental, frente a los terratenientes que expoliaron a dicha población y que se hicieron más fuertes que el estado, ya con los Comneno. Eso provocó que el estado no pudiera organizar una defensa férrea frente a los turcos en Capadocia, y al ceder el control comercial a los italianos, desaparecida la burguesía comercial romano oriental, cuyos intereses defendía el estado, al final no tuvo capacidad económica ni política para impedir la ruina.
> 
> Si tras Basilio II hubiera tomado el control un general como constantino Diógenes, uno delos hombres de confianza del Búlgaroctonos, padre de Romano Diógenes,o Isaac Comneno, que también trato de contener a la nobleza terrateniente, el imperio habría recuperado sicilia y campania- era el plan de Basilio II-



Runciman lo describe magistralmente en su "Historia de las Cruzadas, vol 1", Alejo recuperó parcialmente Anatolia gracias a las cruzadas del año 1.100 y a sus acuerdos con los Selyucidas del Rum, Alejo trataba de mantener un estatus de coexistencia con los turcos selyucidas, pero los llegados de occidente siempre acababan estropeando sus acuerdos. No obstante la historia de Alejo y su hermana Ana es apasionante.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Ya se percibe con mayor claridad que el ejercito de Kiev se va a replegar
hacía el Oeste dejando en la estacada a los que le quedan atascados en
el Este. Y que EEUU se va a encargar directamente de dirigir las tareas
de fortificación y reconstrucción del ejército para debilitar a Rusia tanto
como sea posible, con todo el nuevo material OTAN prometido por EEUU.
Hacer una larga guerra es la consigna imperial.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

EL 9 DE MAYO PUTIN DECLARARÁ LA GUERRA TOTAL A UCRANIA JUNTO CON UNA MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL - III GM


----------



## manodura79 (1 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El fabricante turco de drones Bayraktar sufre grandes pérdidas de reputación debido al conflicto en Ucrania: las perspectivas de nuevos contratos son muy vagas
> 
> Ya hemos escrito que la empresa que produce drones pertenece al yerno del presidente Erdogan. Después del conflicto en Karabaj en 2020, donde el ejército de Azerbaiyán usó con éxito los drones Bayraktar TB2, el video de sus ataques se dispersó con éxito en la red, muchos creyeron en la invulnerabilidad de estas máquinas y los propios drones se convirtieron en una especie de "superarma". en la mente del público ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Pero si con esos dones se destruyeron unos veinte mil o treinta mil tanques. Y habían videos con su música y todo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

"¿Hasta cuando abusarás de nuestra paciencia, Zopenkina?"


Spoiler


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Cuando unos soldados están mas seguros con el enemigo que con el propio bando, este tiene perdida la guerra:


----------



## pemebe (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es evidente que usted no entiende lo que es el "área de influencia". Si usted mira un mapa verá como Australia es claramente "área de influencia" de China. Una vez que comienzas a definir esas "áreas de influencia" es que ya no hay stop.







__





Distancia entre Islas Salomón y Australia


Mapa y distancia en kilómetros o millas de Islas Salomón a Australia y a otros países del mundo




www.geodatos.net





La distancia mínima de las islas Salomon a un territorio Australiano son más de 1500 km.

3,282 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
1,517 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)
2,114 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades Kirakira → Logan City

Distancia entre China e Islas Salomon
7,727 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
5,362 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)
5,607 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades Shanghai → Taro

DIstancia entre EEUU y Polonia
8,301 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
5,540 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)
6,614 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades Queens → Poznań

Distancia entre Rusia y Polonia
4,980 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
0 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)
1,033 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades San Petersburgo → Warsaw


Hay el que ve la paja en ojo ajeno, pero no la viga en el propio.








Inauguran una nueva base militar estadounidense en Polonia


Una nueva base militar estadounidense entró este viernes en funcionamiento en Pozna, (oeste de Polonia), informaron fuentes oficiales ...




es.theepochtimes.com


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Los británicos esperan que Putin declare formalmente la guerra
a Ucrania el 9 de mayo y comience la movilización masiva.
*
"El Ministerio de Defensa británico ha visto al parecer indicios de que el presidente ruso Putin 
está preparando una declaración para el 9 de mayo durante el Desfile de la Victoria en Moscú, 
en la que se espera que se declare una movilización general y una declaración de guerra contra 
Ucrania."*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ojala..*. y así sea...



¿Ojala? je,je,je despues de los miles de muertos rusos en la guerra, esperate para el 9 de mayo y ya la declaracion de guerra, van a salir los polacos con el culo en llamassssssss.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El fabricante turco de drones Bayraktar sufre grandes pérdidas de reputación debido al conflicto en Ucrania: las perspectivas de nuevos contratos son muy vagas
> 
> Ya hemos escrito que la empresa que produce drones pertenece al yerno del presidente Erdogan. Después del conflicto en Karabaj en 2020, donde el ejército de Azerbaiyán usó con éxito los drones Bayraktar TB2, el video de sus ataques se dispersó con éxito en la red, muchos creyeron en la invulnerabilidad de estas máquinas y los propios drones se convirtieron en una especie de "superarma". en la mente del público ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Ya dijimos que solo eran un bluff para alimentar a la borregada ignorante, como los NLAW, como los switchblade, como la payasada de los tanques capturados por granjeros, la falta de combustible, etc.
Ya ni dos meses dura la propaganda antes de venirse abajo.
Por cierto: os toca la cuarta dosis.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los británicos esperan que Putin declare formalmente la guerra
> a Ucrania el 9 de mayo y comience la movilización masiva.
> 
> *"El Ministerio de Defensa británico ha visto al parecer indicios de que el presidente ruso Putin
> ...



Como dijo von Runstendt, "Ese dia nos pondremos de rodillas y daremos gracias al Cielo".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Parece que la dificultad para el fracking en Europa procede de esta capacidad sismogénica y de lo mucho que contamina las aguas. En USA esto no es tan preocupante porque es un país enorme y la mayoría de las aéreas tiene densidades bajas. Pero en España explotar esto supondría sembrar de pozos una franja desde el Oriente asturiano a casi Zaragoza pasando por Cantabria, Burgos, Alava y la Rioja ,y ahí los daños pueden ser grandes. Francia, que tiene unas reservas potenciales elevadas, no concede permisos, tampoco Holanda

En Europa donde más posibilidades hay es precisamente en la cuenca del Dnieper, pero a saber con qué efectos, Ucrania es un país de mucha agricultura y densidad demográfica bastante elevada en comparación con los estados "frackeros" de USA. Hay en Ucrania otra potencial cuenca (la mayor de Europa y donde ya hay algunos pozos ) que se prolonga desde Polonia y los bálticos y ocupa todo el occidente ucraniano. Luego también en los Balcanes y Cárpatos. Será casualidad que haya guerra e interferencias politicas por la zona poniendo sin rubor a estadounidenses en los gobiernos de varios países.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)

blablabla........la dificulatad para el frackin se debe al sabojate ecoterrorista financiado desde moscu



frangelico dijo:


> Parece que la dificultad para el fracking en Europa procede de esta capacidad sismogénica y de lo mucho que contamina las aguas. En USA esto no es tan preocupante porque es un país enorme y la mayoría de las aéreas tiene densidades bajas. Pero en España explotar esto supondría sembrar de pozos una franja desde el Oriente asturiano a casi Zaragoza pasando por Cantabria, Alava y la Rioja ,y ahí los daños pueden ser grandes.
> 
> En Europa donde más posibilidades hay es precisamente en la cuenca del Dnieper, pero a saber con qué efectos, Ucrania es un país de mucha agricultura y densidad demográfica bastante elevada en comparación con los estados "frackeros" de USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Parece que la dificultad para el fracking en Europa procede de esta capacidad sismogénica y de lo mucho que contamina las aguas. En USA esto no es tan preocupante porque es un país enorme y la mayoría de las aéreas tiene densidades bajas. Pero en España explotar esto supondría sembrar de pozos una franja desde el Oriente asturiano a casi Zaragoza pasando por Cantabria, Alava y la Rioja ,y ahí los daños pueden ser grandes.
> 
> En Europa donde más posibilidades hay es precisamente en la cuenca del Dnieper, pero a saber con qué efectos, Ucrania es un país de mucha agricultura y densidad demográfica bastante elevada en comparación con los estados "frackeros" de USA. Hay en Ucrania otra potencial cuenca que se prolonga desde Polonia y ocupa todo el occidente ucraniano. Luego también en los Balcanes y Cárpatos.



A ver, sin agua potable, la vida es imposible, incluida la humana, el fucking es propio de psicópatas como los comehamburguesas, hijos de cien ladrones y mil putas.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)




----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

Igual vuelven a tener suerte, y acaban otra vez recibiendo ostias desde ambos lados... por "listos".


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 May 2022)

Exclusivo
Un arma de alta precisión del grupo "O" destruyó una estación de inteligencia electrónica en dirección Liman.

O significa Valiente.

@sashakots


----------



## España1 (1 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Contexto??
Ha ido al frente a echar la bronca y ponerse gallito ante las cámaras?


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (1 May 2022)

*El desplante alemán con su envío de armas a Ucrania: manda 'guepardos' que nadie sabe usar*








El desplante alemán con su envío de armas a Ucrania: manda 'guepardos' que nadie sabe usar


Alemania ha anunciado el envío de 50 Flakpanzer Gepard, blindados muy potentes capaces de destruir cualquier avión o helicóptero en vuelo bajo. El problema: no es lo que Ucrania necesita ahora mismo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)

No es de buen gusto esta broma, no…

_"Tenga cuidado al salir esta noche, todos sabemos que esta administración no maneja bien las evacuaciones" 
_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Contexto??
> Ha ido al frente a echar la bronca y ponerse gallito ante las cámaras?



2019, lo puse el otro día porque no me sonaba el metraje y por aquí me dijeron que el tío que replica a Zelensky no acabó muy bien.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si quieres un dron bueno tienes que gastar como en un avión de verdad. Si no, sacrificas cosss a cambio del precio, puede estar bien en entornos muy determinados pero el que es grande y lento es vulnerable , el que es pequeño lleva poca carga, el que usa comunicaciones rudimentarias tiene mal futuro en un entorno de densa guerra electrónica. Es lo que hay.



El Bayraktar TB-2 no deja de ser una especie de avioneta que no llega a los 300 km/h de velocidad. Los drones son para lo que son, para utilizarlos contra enemigos que no tienen medios para hacerles frente; un país que tenga defensas medianamente decentes te los va a derribar uno detrás de otro, sin remisión. 

Los drones no dejan de ser un recurso barato, para no utilizar los aviones en según que misiones y cometidos, y no arriesgar las vidas del los pilotos o arriesgarse a perder aparatos muy caros (como puedan ser los helicópteros)


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

Ucrania continua limpiando su territorio de invasores fascistas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)




----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Creo que lo vi ayer por aquí pero lo vuelvo a poner.
> 
> Alucinante que se siga citando en cada página al usuario rejon después de dos meses.



Sí, parece que algunos acaban cogiendo cariño a los borricos más persistentes o perseverantes....


----------



## hornblower (1 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Mirandolo friamente hay que estar entrenado para la limpieza de un movil en 10 minutos por lo que te pueda pasar en la vida,
> 
> "En Zaporizhzhia comenzaron las "medidas de filtración" en relación con los refugiados que llegaron en las últimas semanas .
> 
> ...


----------



## Treefrog (1 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo un artículo del Süddeutsche Zeitung aqui en Munich varios meses después de las primeras medidas totalitarias covidianas. Se llamaba "mehr Diktatur wagen" que es "*Atreverse a más dictadura*" , el argumento era que los derechos fundamentales son un lujo innecesario y que los métodos dictatoriales para intentar luchar contra un virus tenían que imponerse (a pesar de su probada inutilidad y acientificidad).
Con la calentología, tres cuartos de lo mismo, los derechos fundamentales y las libertades económicas son irrelevantes en comparación con la catástrofe climática (que sólo existe en los mass mierda).

El nuevo modelo de sociedad requiere eliminar todos los derechos constitucionales, y para ello necesitan que la población esté constantemente en pánico y alerta. El rol de la prensa mainstream en la instauración del régimen neo-feudalista es fundamental.
Están habalndo todo el tiempo de mantener los privilegios de la elite y que para las elites "sean felices" los currelas van a tener que "no tener nada" , en los mass mierda sin embargo , nos dicen que es por nuestro bien.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

Algunas piezas de artillería no exactamente de primera línea en movimiento en Rusia


M198 es igual de antiguo y estuvo en producción hasta los años 90. La edad está bien. Me preocuparía más por cómo se almacenaron y repararon.



Evidentemente los están endeudando con descarte. Negocio redondo para EEUU.
Ucrania pone los muertos, desgastan a Rusia, Europa como si fuera poco además entregan créditos que ellos mismos cobran y a cambio de piezas de descarte. 
Si a eso le sumamos el combustible a un 40% mas, sistema de defensas y armas para Europa existe capitalismo por 50 años mas por lo menos.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Bayraktar TB-2 no deja de ser una especie de avioneta que no llega a los 300 km/h de velocidad. Los drones son para lo que son, para utilizarlos contra enemigos que no tienen medios para hacerles frente; un país que tenga defensas medianamente decentes te los va a derribar uno detrás de otro, sin remisión.
> 
> Los drones no dejan de ser un recurso barato, para no utilizar los aviones en según que misiones y cometidos, y no arriesgar las vidas del los pilotos o arriesgarse a perder aparatos muy caros (como puedan ser los helicópteros)



Cierto. Luego hay nichos por ahí como el reabastecimiento en vuelo de aviones navales (solo para marinas potentes ), y en lo barato, para equipar a pequeñas unidades navales que ahora no tienen medios aéreos o a las grandes cocomo complemento de los helicópteros.
Una cosa que vi una vez por ahí era la posibilidad de un "porta drones", sería un barco del tamaño de una fragata grande con una cubierta en ángulo y quizá una catapulta hidráulica (las que se usaban antes cuando los aviones navales pesaban mucho menos que hoy), no sería caro y no necesitaría la enorme tripulación de un portaviones y para algo podría servir. Pero son cosas en pañales. Los drones evolucionan muy rápido y a saber hacia donde, la USAF ya quiere deshacerse de los Reaper y Predator (pasárselos a la CIA o a contratistas ) segurmante porque tiene muchos proyectos nuevos en camino


----------



## España1 (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Toma ya, si es cierto aquí hay tomate


----------



## Xan Solo (1 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Contexto??
> Ha ido al frente a echar la bronca y ponerse gallito ante las cámaras?



Creo que es viejo.


----------



## pemebe (1 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mira por zanjar el tema y no desviar el hilo.
> 
> La postura de Franco era la de Serrano Suñer al principio.
> 
> ...



La unica ayuda que le presto España al eje en toda la guerra fue la venta de Wolframio. ¿iba a renunciar un pais a la venta de cualquier cosa a cualquiera que se lo pidiera tal como estaba España?

1.- No permitio el paso del ejercito aleman para tomar Gibraltar
2.- No le apoyo cerrando el estrecho de Gibraltar (España dominaba entonces los dos extremos Tarifa y Tanger).

Otra cosa es que en el gobierno hubiera gente a favor de integrarse más con el eje y otros más con los ingleses.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

hornblower dijo:


>



Nacht und Nebel...


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

Gerasimov ha sido parcialmente desmilitarizado al poco de poner sus sucias pezuñas en las sagradas tierras de Ucrania. Ahora tendrán que ir a orcorrusia a terminar el trabajo y acabar con este guarro engreído que se atreve a mancillar el buen nombre de las tierras sagradas de Ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Toma ya, si es cierto aquí hay tomate



Este hombre tiene ya unos enormes intereses ajenos a los del país que finge representar (apuesto a que si hubiera un vídeo suyo de los 90 se definiría como ruso tranquilamente ). Ya es uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y todo por lo robado, haciendo tele en Ucrania (Cuyo mercado publicitario es como el valenciano), nadie gana ni cuarenta veces menos de lo que tiene este sujeto.


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . VIDEO: Nancy Pelosi llega a Kiev en una visita no anunciada y se reúne con Zelenski



Es todo ritual ese tipo de visitas.


----------



## keylargof (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gerasimov ha sido parcialmente desmilitarizado al poco de poner sus sucias pezuñas en las sagradas tierras de Ucrania. Ahora tendrán que ir a orcorrusia a terminar el trabajo y acabar con este guarro engreído que se atreve a mancillar el buen nombre de las tierras sagradas de Ucrania.



Menuda cara de subnormal, es que no se salva ni uno en ese país de subhumanos.

Esperemos que este bastardo hijo de perra muera de las heridas producidas entre alaridos de dolor extremo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



esto que dice el hijo puta zopensky es cierto? si supiera ukro lo veria con mis ojos, pero viendo la catadura moral de los putos nazis me lo creo. Me cago en sus muertos, como puede tener esto grabado delante de las camaras? es tonto o que


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nacht und Nebel...



Si por no llevar el bozal la policía te reducía, en cuanto declaren de verdad la guerra, a la disidencia la van directamente a eliminar.
Esperarlos armado y morir matando creo que sería una buena opción.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> blablabla........la dificulatad para el frackin se debe al sabojate ecoterrorista financiado desde moscu



Claro que si, por eso hasta la pobre Bulgaria lo tiene en suspenso y Alemania no mueve un dedo, y Holanda no quiere saber nada porque ya tiene malas experiencias con la explotación convencional y no es un país que se pueda permitir cerrar territorio (USA si que puede ,o los balticos, que están casi vacíos ) . Sólo en el Este han empezado a hacer algo. Cuando haya accidentes veremos quién se hace cargo de las indemnizaciones.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania continua limpiando su territorio de invasores fascistas



Están cayendo muchísimos orcos. Creo que estamos cerca del segundo ridículo de los border line de la puta madre rusia


----------



## hartman (1 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Están cayendo muchísimos orcos. Creo que estamos cerca del segundo ridículo de los border line de la puta madre rusia



quien es la del gif de tu firma?


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, sin agua potable, la vida es imposible, incluida la humana, el fucking es propio de psicópatas como los comehamburguesas, hijos de cien ladrones y mil putas.



Es que es eso. Destruir el Ebro es el fin de España. En USA el aguante es mayor porque aquello está vacío. Es lo mismo que las arenas asfálticas de Canadá, que destruyen áreas del tamaño de países europeos pero en una o dos provincias casi vacías. Por algo en Europa hay varios países que no lo quieren pese a que podría venirles bien. Aparte , es muy exigente en recursos financieros y determinada mano de obra que no es fácil de encontrar, ahora en USa los salarios en el sector están disparados .


----------



## quinciri (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se percibe con mayor claridad que el ejercito de Kiev se va a replegar
> hacía el Oeste dejando en la estacada a los que le quedan atascados en
> el Este. Y que EEUU se va a encargar directamente de dirigir las tareas
> de fortificación y reconstrucción del ejército para debilitar a Rusia tanto
> ...



Bueno, para esta última fase de la enfermedad, quizas haya que reconsiderar la dosificación de la medicina, y para que el paciente se cure lo antes posible....


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)

hornblower dijo:


>



Al menos se lo llevaron vivo


----------



## keylargof (1 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Puede que sea el Movska llegando a Sevastopol


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . VIDEO: Nancy Pelosi llega a Kiev en una visita no anunciada y se reúne con Zelenski



Fight for freedom dice la BRUJA TARADA DE ROCKEFELLER...

Que asco me da esta tipa, los globalistas han elegido a las más locas taradas, están todas cortadas por el mismo patrón.


----------



## ccartech (1 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que tienen las Salomón es que están justamente en la retaguardia del Collar de Perlas americano contra China (formada por Guam y Hawaii). Pero al final es cuestión de tiempo que china se salga del collar y coloque bases en el Indico y el Pacífico , y veremos si en el mismo Mediterráneo más adelante.

USA dedica muchos esfuerzos (ha sacrificado industrias para que Japón, Corea o Taiwán crecieran con un modelo comercial asimétrico de acceso total a USA y restricciones comerciales de entrada a sus mercados ) al collar y ahora se lo pueden saltar. Andando el tiempo a saber dónde se colocará China (Nicaragua?, Argelia? Golfo de Guinea?l). Están bien elegidas porque se trata de un archipiélago grande (el tamaño de Galicia , con más de medio millón de habitantes ), es decir, una nación viable y con territorio y gente a la que contratar para las bases. Por ahí hay cosas tan surrealistas como Kiribati, que suma el tamaño de la Palma en una superficie marina equivalente a Argentina y todo atolones de minima altitud y tamaño muy justito.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

otro depósito de munición destruido en la región rusa de Belgorod. Lo que nos vamos a reir cuando los ucranios reciban los predators y ataquen objetivos en la región de moscú.


----------



## keylargof (1 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> quien es la del gif de tu firma?



Claire Gerhardstein


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 May 2022)

Rusia debe reconocer que con la cantidad de militares que tiene ahora en ucrania es imposible ganar terreno sin salir de las victorias pírricas que lleva.

Que subestimaron el radicalismo y fanatismo del pueblo ucraniano contra ellos es innegable. 
Que este fue su plan desde el principio y esperaban una guerra lenta y con miles de bajas, guau ajedrez 5d de putin nivel gran maestro

No entiendo por qué no enviar más personal y armamento, todos sabemos que en una confrontación directa con occidente el número de soldados que tengan en Rusia es irrelevante frente a los miles de pepinazos que volarían en medio mundo.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

*Daniel Bezsonov, primer viceministro de Información de la DNR @neoficialniybezsonov*

El frente sigue en ebullición. Sí, se está cocinando a fuego lento. En algunos lugares hay avances, rupturas locales de las defensas enemigas, pero en general, el enemigo se está machacando en las líneas previamente ocupadas. Buena actividad en la dirección de Slavyansk, donde el frente se mueve de norte a sur. El enemigo sufrió graves pérdidas cerca de Yampol y se vio obligado a retirarse. Se están produciendo combates activos cerca de Krasny Liman. Al mismo tiempo, el frente se mueve hacia el norte desde Izyum, cerca de Dolghenkoye. Si estos movimientos continúan hacia el norte, Slavyansk estará en un semicírculo. Tras atravesar Yampol y despejar Red Liman, es probable que las tropas se dirijan a Nikolaevka. Este pueblo está situado en una posición elevada con respecto a Sloviansk.

Recuerdo que en 2014 tuvimos que retirarnos de Sloviansk justo después de perder Mykolayivka.

Sloviansk está en las tierras bajas. Es una ciudad extremadamente difícil de defender. La altura dominante en la zona es el monte Karachun, situado en las afueras del suroeste de Sloviansk. Lo más probable es que, después de perder Nikolaevka, que está al este de Slavyansk, y la aldea de Krestishche, que está al noroeste de Slavyansk y que tomaremos, desarrollando una ofensiva hacia el sur, con nuestra agrupación desde Izyum, el enemigo aproveche el terreno y se retire hacia Karachun y Kramatorsk.

El frente sur del DNR pasa cerca de Ugledar, Velyka Novosyolka y Gulyaypol en la región de Zaporozhye. No hay avances particulares aquí, pero al mismo tiempo que reducimos al enemigo, estamos acumulando fuerzas en varias secciones del frente para un avance hacia el norte.

En el centro, en la dirección de Donetsk, nuestras tropas siguen aplastando al enemigo en la sección del frente anteriormente rota entre Horlivka y Yasynuvata, pasando por encima de la agrupación defensiva de Avdeevka en el flanco izquierdo. Al mismo tiempo, conseguimos romper las líneas defensivas enemigas cerca de la propia Avdiivka. Los combates también continúan en Marinka.

Simultáneamente con el movimiento de nuestras tropas y tanques, nuestra artillería y aviación trabajan activamente sobre el enemigo. El ejército ucraniano está sufriendo enormes pérdidas, que a las autoridades ucranianas les resulta cada vez más difícil ocultar. Con las AFU a la defensiva y las fuerzas aliadas de la Federación Rusa y la LPRR a la ofensiva, las pérdidas de las AFU son muchas veces mayores que las nuestras. Sí, gracias en parte al trabajo de la aviación y de los misiles de crucero avanzados.

El 27 de abril, Diana Makarova, una voluntaria ucraniana que viaja regularmente al frente y ayuda a los soldados ucranianos, escribió en su cuenta de las redes sociales que la situación del ejército ucraniano es crítica y que las autoridades lo ocultan deliberadamente.

El 28 de abril, los soldados de la 79ª Brigada Aeromóvil de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania publicaron un mensaje de vídeo en el que describían cómo fueron derrotados por las tropas rusas cerca de Yampol y cómo sus comandantes los abandonaron.

Esta es una pequeña parte de lo que está empezando a aparecer masivamente en Internet.

Las autoridades ucranianas reaccionan a todo esto de la forma tradicional: "propaganda rusa".

Estoy seguro de que en un futuro próximo el castillo de naipes ucraniano se derrumbará y habrá consecuencias extremadamente negativas en forma de efecto bola de nieve tanto en el teatro de operaciones de combate como en términos políticos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46288


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Se informa de la explosión de un depósito de municiones en Tomarovka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46289

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Las consecuencias de las hostilidades en Rubizhne, LNR. El vídeo muestra posiciones ucranianas destruidas y un puesto de mando de las AFU destruido por un lanzador de cohetes de desminado autopropulsado UR-83p "Serpent Gorynych" utilizado por una de las unidades de ingenieros de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RNL. Para los que son demasiado perezosos para buscar en Google, se lo diré. Esta unidad dispara una manguera larga de hasta 100 metros que contiene 1.350 kg de plástico.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46286

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se informa de la explosión de un depósito de municiones en Tomarovka.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46289
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



ahi lo tiene mal Rusia. Esta claro que en Jarkov quedan capacidades militares que logran infiltrarse decenas de Km tras la frontera. Y no debe ser fácil ablandar esa zona con una ciudad tan grande si no quieres masacrarla con bombardeos. Por cierto, Jarkov está casi a tiro de artillería desde Rusia y ahí no pasa nada.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Tienen tanto miedo los otanistas y aliados, que ya ni salen al encuentro de aviones rusos EN SU PROPIO ESPACIO AÉREO.

Ayer un caza ruso entró en el espacio aéreo de Suecia; la respuesta de los suecos fue..."fotografiar el incidente"  
Ojo, que no lo dicen los rusos, lo dicen los propios suecos 

Suecia denuncia una incursión en su espacio aéreo por parte de un avión ruso


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

El jefe de la administración de Dnipropetrovsk, Valentin Reznichenko, se ha quejado hoy de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido dos objetos perfectamente pacíficos: un par de almacenes agroindustriales.

La primera foto muestra un obús D-20 quemado en la esquina superior derecha, y la segunda muestra cajas de munición, que no fueron retiradas a tiempo. Esto en cuanto a los agrarios de Dnipropetrovsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46284


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Otro niño herido en el bombardeo del distrito de Tsentralno-Gorodny de Makiivka el 28 de abril ha muerto. Una niña nacida en 2017 murió en el hospital. Esta información fue confirmada por la administración municipal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46282


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Rusia debe reconocer que con la cantidad de militares que tiene ahora en ucrania es imposible ganar terreno sin salir de las victorias pírricas que lleva.
> 
> Que subestimaron el radicalismo y fanatismo del pueblo ucraniano contra ellos es innegable.
> Que este fue su plan desde el principio y esperaban una guerra lenta y con miles de bajas, guau ajedrez 5d de putin nivel gran maestro
> ...



No lo entiendes porque esto no es el COD chaval.
Si te leyeras los hilos desde el principio lo entenderías, vago


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

UPD El estado de emergencia en la región de Belgorod ha sido suspendido por el momento.

En cuanto a la explosión e incendio de un depósito militar en la región de Belgorod, un civil resultó herido, según el gobernador de la región.

En cuanto al bombardeo de un puente en la región de Kursk, el gobernador declaró que se trataba de un sabotaje (que era de esperar).

Parece que las actividades en las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk y Bryansk se intensificarán en el espíritu de la CTO. También está previsto un refuerzo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en estas zonas para futuras operaciones en el norte de las regiones de Chernigov y Sumy. Pero ciertamente no en detrimento de las operaciones en curso en el Donbass.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46295


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No lo entiendes porque esto no es el COD chaval.
> Si te leyeras los hilos desde el principio lo entenderías, vago



joder tío, por qué tan borde, no te estarás quedando calvo que te tiene de mal humor jajaja


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

hornblower dijo:


>



Vaya numerito de circo.
Podemos decir lo que nos salga del nabo porque no estamos en guerra.
Si la OTAN encuentra los cojones que no tiene y declara la guerra, pues entonces habrá que ir con pies de plomo con la gestapo.
Aquí ya estamos acostumbrados a que te detengan por subir un chiste machista o racista a FB.


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que en lo que están funcionando es para señalar objetivos de la artillería. Tiene pinta que en esa labor han llegado para quedarse.




Pensaba en eso días atrás. Mientras que el tanque, el summum de la tecnología bélica terrestre va quedando obsoleto (o al menos limitado en sus posibilidades), la "vieja" artillería gracias a los drones, vuelve a tener protagonismo como el "Reina de las Batallas".

Con el dinero de un tanque, tienes una batería de artillería completa (incluso quizás autopropulsada) y con el soporte de drones, pasas a tener un control de los objetivos exquisito. Si a eso le sumas algún tipo de proyectil "inteligente" (guiado), pasas a tener una pieza bélica fantástica.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

"Hablan los dientes": un empleado de azovstali dijo cómo los nacionalistas ucranianos engañaron a los civiles

«Заговаривали зубы»: сотрудница «Азовстали» рассказала, как украинские националисты обманывали мирных жителей

t.me/boris_rozhin/46292






Hoy hay cuarenta personas en los dos primeros autobuses. Ocho de ellos son niños.

Ya ha llegado un tercer autobús con los evacuados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46293


----------



## pemebe (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que tienen las Salomón es que están justamente en la retaguardia del Collar de Perlas americano contra China (formada por Guam y Hawaii). Pero al final es cuestión de tiempo que china se salga del collar y coloque bases en el Indico y el Pacífico , y veremos si en el mismo Mediterráneo más adelante.
> 
> USA dedica muchos esfuerzos (ha sacrificado industrias para que Japón, Corea o Taiwán crecieran con un modelo comercial asimétrico de acceso total a USA y restricciones comerciales de entrada a sus mercados ) al collar y ahora se lo pueden saltar. Andando el tiempo a saber dónde se colocará China (Nicaragua?, Argelia? Golfo de Guinea?l).



Distancia China-Taiwan.

2,103 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
169 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)
597 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades Hangzhou → Taipéi

Distancia Estados Unidos- Taiwan


12,261 km Distancia entre el centro de cada país
*6,365 km Distancia más corta Calculada de acuerdo a las fronteras principales (incluyendo grandes islas)*
10,378 km Distancia mínima entre principales ciudades San Francisco → Taipéi

US Military Bases in Taiwan (2 bases Americanas en Taiwan).

PD; *EEUU tiene bases militares en un pais que EEUU no reconoce como tal.* Solo 15 paises reconocen a Taiwan como pais.

4 en América Central: Nicaragua, Honduras, Guatemala, Belize
4 en Caribe: Haití, Federación de San Cristóbal y Nieves, Santa Lucía, San Vicente y las Granadinas
1 en América del Sur: Paraguay
4 en Oceanía: Palau, Islas Marshall, Nauru, Tuvalu
1 en África: Suazilandia
1 en Europa: Ciudad del Vaticano
Solo 15 paises podrian considerar que un ataque de la China Continental a la China Insular no fuese una guerra civil interna,


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ucrania continua limpiando su territorio de invasores fascistas.



NAZIS como usted llamando FASCISTAS a los LIBERTADORES.

TONTO......


----------



## cujo (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * La ayuda humanitaria de Alemania para Ucrania es tirada en la frontera polaca.*
> ¿Porqué? Pues porque los camiones que llegan se usan para llevar armas a Kiev.
> y la ayuda humanitaria simplemente se tira. ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista Ucraninano es indiferente que la "operación especial" sea de baja intensidad o de mayor, pero si es una cuestión "jurídica" importante en Rusia. Puesto que el estado de guerra le permitiría al Presidente movilizar una serie de recursos de los que ahora no dispone, como es la movilización de reservistas y otros poderes para canalizar recursos económicos, demográficos e industriales rusos a la guerra.



Tampoco Ucrania ha declarado la guerra, aunque esté haciendo una defensa modo "totaler krieg".
Parece ser que en Ucrania hay una especie de cosa legal tipo nuestros estado de alarma, excepción y sitio, que pueden hacerse por decretos presidenciales de 1 mes, prorrogables hasta 3 meses (el 25 de mayo caduca).
Tras eso, o se declara la guerra, o antes se cambia la ley para poder seguir haciendo decretos bélicos provisionales.

Si ambas partes contendientes (ambas), se resisten a hacer una declaración de guerra formal no es por lo que este instrumento jurídico permite, sino por las tremendas consecuencias que implica.
A efectos históricos, Stalin en 5 años de conflicto bélico con Finlandia nunca les declaró la guerra. Tampoco Finlandia a la URSS.

Lo de mantener las operaciones en modo baja o alta intensidad ya es otra cosa.
Para el bando ucraniano, es un poco en plan de jodidos, al río. Un subidón a alta intensidad les permitiría o acabar antes (en uno u otro sentido), o forzar la abierta participación de terceros. Baja intensidad, por medios propios, Ucrania ya no tiene capacidad. Aguantará lo que la ayuda extranjera quiera y pueda. Pero es una ausencia absoluta de soberanía.
(Por ejemplo, la cantidad de gasoil disponible, así como sus usos, transporte, agricultura, uso bélico, NO depende en absoluto ni del gobierno de Ucrania, ni del estado mayor ucraniano, sino solo y exclusivamente de lo que decida y considere en estado mayor Otan).

Para el bando ruso, alta intensidad permitiría acabar rápido, pero quizás a un coste propio demasiado elevado, y sin generar suficiente daño en el enemigo (el real). Baja intensidad es manejable y conducible con las capacidades rusas, y erosiona fuertemente al enemigo. El riesgo es no mantenerse tan bajo que permita derrotas. Y mantener esa tensión continua en el campo de batalla, sin logros bélicos señalados, requiere mucho temple.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Una exposición de este tipo debería mostrarse en Nueva York o Londres

En Moscú, en la calle Pushkinskaya, hay una exposición llamada "OTAN. Una crónica de la crueldad".

t.me/Soldierline/5137


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pensaba en eso días atrás. Mientras que el tanque, el summum de la tecnología bélica terrestre va quedando obsoleto (o al menos limitado en sus posibilidades), la "vieja" artillería gracias a los drones, vuelve a tener protagonismo como el "Reina de las Batallas".
> 
> Con el dinero de un tanque, tienes una batería de artillería completa (incluso quizás autopropulsada) y con el soporte de drones, pasas a tener un control de los objetivos exquisito. Si a eso le sumas algún tipo de proyectil "inteligente" (guiado), pasas a tener una pieza bélica fantástica.



Una cosa que podríamos ver en el futuro es artillería autopropulsada electromagnética. Los cañones de raíl pueden tener alcances enormes aunque necesitan una fuente de alimentación potente, pero tienen alcances en el orden de las cien millas. Eso combinado con drones seguramente reviviría la artillería. Y la naval quizá tambien al poder alcanzarse objetivos a bastante distancia de la línea de costa . España por ejempmo podría atacar Marruecos (barrer toda el área de Tánger-tetuan y más allá con precisión ) desde Cádiz (y ojo que desde Lanzarote con alcances de +200 millas aparecen nuevas posibilidades también) con cierta profundidad e incluso creo que hay una muncion que es realmente un cohete de modo que entre el impulso del disparo y su propia propulsión alcanza hasta 250 millas. Esto ya significa que podríamos bombardear Nador desde la sierra malagueña o controlar todo el acceso al Mediterráneo desde Alborán o desde cualquier sierra costera andaluza (si nos dejan, como dice la canción, que va a ser que no). Realmente Alborán está desaprovechado y como posición artillera o con un gran VLS y un buen radar es como tener un destructor terrestre entre España y Marruecos.


----------



## unaie (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si quieres un dron bueno tienes que gastar como en un avión de verdad. Si no, sacrificas cosss a cambio del precio, puede estar bien en entornos muy determinados pero el que es grande y lento es vulnerable , el que es pequeño lleva poca carga, el que usa comunicaciones rudimentarias tiene mal futuro en un entorno de densa guerra electrónica. Es lo que hay.



Lo que es claro es que ya no se puede entender las guerras modernas sin ellos y su presencia futura sera abrumadora.

Precisamente para evitar las medidas de interferencia electronica, que afectan sobre todo a comunicaciones, se tendera a hacerlos cada vez mas autonomos, tomando ellos las decisiones. Actualmente son FPV, acronimo de vision en primera persona, porque alguien remotamente esta con una pantalla y el dron transmite video en directo de su vision por radio, y tambien reciben las ordenes. Si interfieres la frecuencia dejas al dron incomunicado y sin saber que hacer. En tal caso suelen tener ordenes para volver a la base de salida de forma autonoma, y lo hacen usando los datos de satelite GPS que les indican su posicion. Pero la interferencia de guerra electronica tambien puede afectar al GPS y aqui tienes otro problema.

La solucion. Drones que sean capaces de navegar si pierden la señal GPS, que identifiquen ellos mismos objetivos sobre el terreno y que los ataquen por iniciativa propia. Yo he montado drones caseros y me va el tema de la electronica y automatica. No se bien lo que tienen los militares, porque muchas cosas seran secretas, pero te lo puedes imaginar pensando en que harias tu y que posibilidades hay. Lo cierto es que con programas complejos, que llamaremos IA, Inteligencia Artificial, para abreviar, las posibilidades son enormes.

A mi se me ocurren las siguientes:

- Navegacion sin GPS con mapa del terreno. Le pasas al dron un mapa o imagen de la zona de trabajo, varios kilometros a la redonda, o si tienes memoria incluso regiones enteras, y con una camera dedicada gran angular y cotejando con la referencia pueda establecer su posicion con relativa precision. Eso es un buen algoritmo IA en trabajo.

- Reconocimiento de objetivos. Con sistemas IA de vision artificial puede identificar vehiculos, tanques, artilleria y personas. Aqui el problema principal es discernir que es objetivo y que no. ¿Las personas son civiles o son soldados? ¿Es un soldado enemigo o es propio? Sin duda tiene que haber mucho software militar en desarrollo trabajando en todo esto, y beneficiandose de las IAs de reconocimiento de imagenes de Google, Tesla y otras empresas privadas. En cualquier caso pueden ser ya o es cuestion de tiempo que sean increiblemente listas, por ejemplo identificando soldados enemigos por sus uniformes, saber si van armados o no, vehiculos militares con caracteristicas o marcas enemigas, etc.

- Enjambres y drones de bajo costo. Como se puede ver lo mas caro de estos drones es la IA o programa, que tiene la ventaja de que es unica y se puede copiar multiples veces. El dron fisico en si puede ser sencillo y muy economico de producir. Eso implica que no solo veremos drones sueltos sino emjambres o bandadas de ellos en grupo. Y otra cosa mas, ¿Para que tirar bombas o granadas balisticas imprecisas si el propio dron puede ser un explosivo guiado de alta precision? Ellos mismos seran las granadas y se lanzaran suicidas hacia el objetivo.

- La infanteria humana estara muy desprotegida, ante estos enjambres de drones, inmunes ademas a la interferencia electronica. Practicamente son bombas voladoras buscando objetivos. Conclusion, antes que a la infanteria tendran que enfrentarse a enjambres de drones enemigos.

Y empezamos a entrar en la guerra de las maquinas autonomas, en la guerra de las IAs, en la guerra del futuro.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 May 2022)

Un grupo de autobuses con unos 40 refugiados de los territorios adyacentes a #Azovstal , #Mariupol , previamente secuestrados por terroristas de #Azov , partieron hacia Novoazovsk, República Popular de #Donetsk .


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Y entonces los nazis se dieron cuenta, después de todo, de que el billete del tren expreso a Bandera ya estaba comprado

Sergei Velichko (Chili), arrepentido y "no cree que esté bien", es un canalla y matón despiadado. Sus combatientes torturaron y mataron a soldados rusos cautivos. Según fuentes ucranianas, Velichko secuestró y mató al periodista Gonzalo Lopezu (el SBU dijo que fue detenido por ellos, pero hasta ahora no ha habido ninguna declaración del propio presunto detenido). Y de repente, ¿tal "cordura"? ¿Qué es esto? ¿Sintiendo los últimos días?

t.me/Soldierline/5134


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

Permíteme señalarte algo *Disturbed* (aunque, visto el nick quizás mi comentario sea inútil )

Si te fijas, la gente que participa en el hilo "pro-rusa", pone noticias y comentarios pero sólo muy rara vez (si es que alguna) aparecen "disfrutando" los pesares y penares de una guerra (que es algo terrible).

En cambio TODAS tus participaciones son agresivas y psicopáticas.

Toma nota de los que se "ríen" (jijijij) de los ucranianos muertos... te sorprenderá los pocos que encuentras.

En cambio, los "pro-otan" (al menos en este hilo), pecan de desagradables en su gusto aberrante por el dolor (mientras sea ruso).

Y esto no sólo es para ti. Le pasa al "Simo", al "Tejón" y hasta al "Ariki".

Yo no discuto tu ideología o tu posición. Es claro que hay gente que está por lo "pro-otan" y "pro-norteamericano" y tiene todo el derecho del mundo en tener su postura. Lo que señalo y cuestión es tu psicopatía de disfrutar (jijijiji) de los horrores de la guerra.

¿Puedes poner las noticias que te gusten sin disfrutarlas como si fuera un juego infantil?

Salvo Tejón (que cayó en la mala educación) hago un gran esfuerzo por no pasar gente al ignore, pero tengo que hacerte este comentario porque si sigo contigo y muchos lo hacen, al final entrarás a un hilo "vacío" en el que sólo verás tus comentarios y te aburrirás a lo grande.

Pon las noticias que te parezca, haz los comentaros que estimes oportunos (eso está buenísimo)... pero te sugiero y pido una actitud más madura. Lo hago en beneficio de la calidad del hilo.


----------



## El_Suave (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> España fue neutral en la 2GM esto es un hecho reconocido internacionalmente.
> Yo no entiendo el empeño de la gente en este hilo de hablar de cosas que ignoran completamente y de inventarse el resto.



Bueno formalmente tampoco entró en la OTAN hasta 1982, pero de hecho era OTAN desde 1953.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

En Melitopol, la bandera de la victoria vuelve a ondear sobre la ciudad

Un veterano de guerra de 97 años, Vladimir Kapitonov, se dirigió a la ciudad con un discurso de bienvenida.

Vladimir Kapitonov, piloto de caza, veterano de la Gran Guerra Patria. Pasó por Ucrania, Polonia, Alemania y firmó el Reichstag.

t.me/Soldierline/5125


----------



## mirkoxx (1 May 2022)

*Soldados ucranianos agotados regresan del frente oriental*

daphne rousseau
dom, 1 may 2022, 9:03 am








*Repleto de soldados ucranianos exhaustos con las mandíbulas apretadas, el camión se aleja a toda velocidad. Las tropas de la brigada 81 acaban de recibir la orden de retirarse del frente oriental por donde avanzan las fuerzas rusas.*

La brigada caminó 12 kilómetros (7,5 millas) el sábado, camuflada en el bosque y bajo fuego cruzado, hasta su punto de retirada en Sviatoguirsk.

Durante un mes, la 81, cuyo lema es "siempre primero", luchó para hacer retroceder el avance ruso en la región oriental de Donbas, en Ucrania, donde las tropas de Moscú avanzan lentamente, tomando aldeas una por una.

“Todos entienden que aquí debemos cuidar la línea, no podemos permitir que el enemigo se acerque, tratamos de mantenerla con todas nuestras fuerzas”, dice el teniente Yevgen Samoylov, nervioso de que la unidad pueda ser alcanzada por fuego ruso en cualquier momento.

“Como pueden escuchar, el enemigo está muy, muy cerca”, dice, señalando al cielo. La línea de tanques rusos está al otro lado de una colina, a unos siete kilómetros (4,3 millas) de distancia.

A los 21 años, Samoylov, un oficial de la academia militar de Odessa, se encuentra a cargo de 130 reclutas, a menudo el doble de su edad.

"Es mi primera guerra. Se suponía que me graduaría en cuatro meses, pero me enviaron aquí", dice el oficial con cara de niño y barba negra corta.

Samoylov, que se conoce con el nombre de guerra de "Samson", nunca deja solo su cuaderno rojo. Toma nota de cada movimiento, pero también de cada petición y comentario de los soldados a los que siempre se dirige con voz suave.

*- Silencio mortal -*

La unidad entró en acción el 23 de febrero, un día antes de que Rusia lanzara la invasión.

Al comienzo de la guerra, pasaron un mes defendiendo Izium, que cayó el 1 de abril, antes de unirse a los combates en torno al pueblo de Oleksandrivka.

"Algunas batallas fueron realmente difíciles", dice el tranquilo Samoylov.

En esta brigada, como las demás, no dicen cuántas personas han muerto.

Cuando surge el tema, la mirada de Samoylov se vuelve brumosa. El dolor es crudo.

Un silencio sepulcral se apodera del camión militar durante el trayecto hacia el edificio abandonado donde los soldados permanecerán durante su semana de descanso.

Cuando el convoy pasa junto a un camión cargado de misiles de largo alcance que se lanza al frente, los soldados automáticamente hacen una señal de victoria con los dedos antes de fijar la mirada una vez más en sus pies o en el horizonte en silencio.

Al llegar a la base, los soldados descargan sus armas, se quitan el equipo e inmediatamente se internan en una de las destartaladas habitaciones sin electricidad donde se someten a un reconocimiento médico luego de regresar del frente.

Para los sobrevivientes, "hay pequeñas heridas en la frente, los que quedaron enterrados bajo los escombros durante un bombardeo tienen fracturas y (lesiones) ligadas a la metralla", dice Vadym Kyrylov, médico de la brigada.

“Pero vemos principalmente problemas somáticos, como hipertensión o enfermedades crónicas que han empeorado”, añade el joven de 25 años.

*- 'Pie de trinchera' -*

Los hombres también sufren mucho del síndrome del "pie de trinchera" causado por la exposición prolongada a la humedad, las condiciones insalubres o el frío.

“Durante un mes no pueden secarse los zapatos… entonces hay muchas lesiones en los pies, principalmente hongos e infecciones”, dice el médico.

Después de la visita médica, todos tienen el mismo reflejo: aislarse y usar su teléfono para llamar a una pareja, un niño o un padre.

Los soldados no pueden usar sus teléfonos en el frente y cualquier aplicación que requiera geolocalización está prohibida.

Cuatro soldados vuelven a armar unos marcos de cama de metal oxidado y barren el piso cubierto de polvo para hacer una apariencia de una habitación.

"Es el momento para que los muchachos se relajen, para cuidar sus lesiones físicas y psicológicas, para recuperar su fuerza antes de regresar a la batalla", dice Samoylov.

"Dormirán calientes, comerán alimentos normales y tratarán de recuperarse más o menos".








Exhausted Ukrainian soldiers return from eastern front


Packed with exhausted Ukrainian soldiers with clenched jaws, the truck drives away at full speed. The troops from the 81st brigade have just received an order to withdraw from the eastern front where Russian forces advance.




uk.news.yahoo.com







*Suroeste de Izyum*


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Rusia debe reconocer que con la cantidad de militares que tiene ahora en ucrania es imposible ganar terreno sin salir de las victorias pírricas que lleva.
> 
> Que subestimaron el radicalismo y fanatismo del pueblo ucraniano contra ellos es innegable.



Claro ombre, el pueblo ucranio no se ha dejao matar con el respeto que los rusos se merecen, menudos radicales fanáticos!


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

El clapham es optimista y ha dejado de horrorizarse
La culpa es de un tal Bryan Tracy que le convencio de que atraemos aquello en lo que pensamos . El clapham solo piensa en una cosa : un atico en Pintor Rosales con vistas al Templo de Debot .
El clapham se afila los dientes en espera de que 1 EURO : 21 centavos de dolar . Gracias Vladimirovich I
En Zerohedge no se habla ya de la Guerra de Ucrania , ni de la Liberacion de Ucrania , ni de la Conquista de Ucrania ni ...de Ucrania
El homo occidentalis se aburre facilmente y la Invasion no ayuda . La put%$#@a invasion parece una pelicula sovietica de los anos 70's que cuenta la vida de Irina Petrovich y su perro Laika . Irina ha perdido a su perro ...toda la peli trata de Irina buscando a su perro
Al final lo encuentra ...muerto . Desde el hundimiento del Moskva ( que no se hundio ) no ha pasado nada mas .
El EURO a 1.05 , el rublo a 71.35 . el peso cubano a 112 x dolar y 1 dolar = 22963 Dong vietnamitas .
Es la energia , estupido . Si la poblacion aumenta ( 80/100 millones al ano y la produccion de petroleo esta estancada en 80 millones de barriles diarios e incluso bajando de eso no hay que ser Einstein ni Nash para saber que la CUBANIZACION del mundo es inevitable
Y aqui el clapham se va a poner serio . La Liberacion de Ucrania es irrelevante , lo trascendental aqui es que la UE , todo Occidente se esta convirtiendo en CUBA . El EURO ( al igual que el peso ) cayendo . La censura igual o peor .
La inflacion , la escasez y sobre todo el culpable : El Imperialismo ruso . La culpa de la cubanizacion de Occidente es el BLOQUEO
No el bloqueo interno ( leyes sovieticas , burocracia , corrupcion , vasallaje , estupidez ) sino el " externo
Ahora la gente aceptara estoicamente a " vivir como un cubano " por culpa del " BLOQUEO " . Pero tranquilos , la cubanizacion es temporal . Cuando Rusia caiga y se acabe el bloqueo volveremos al 2006 . Esperalo sentado
Y ahora el clapham se ira a leer " La Historia me absolvera " mientras pone a colar cafe ...oh wait


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

El ejército bielorruso sigue reforzando la frontera estatal con el telón de fondo de los acontecimientos en Ucrania

Los grupos tácticos de batallón están desplegados en la periferia del sur de la república y están de servicio las 24 horas del día.

t.me/Soldierline/5123

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bocanegra (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Thanks to the #RussianArmy 40 people left the territory of the #Azovstal plant in #Mariupol Of these, eight are children.



se sabe cuántos civiles aún están en Azosvtal?


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

El embajador ucraniano Andriy Melnyk insiste en que Alemania debería aprobar una ley de préstamo para Ucrania siguiendo el ejemplo de Estados Unidos

"Nos gustaría ver una rápida exportación de 88 tanques Leopard, 100 BMP Marder, obuses autopropulsados y más. Sería importante una ley de préstamo alemana como la de Estados Unidos y una alianza a largo plazo contra Rusia", declaró Melnyk a Bild am Sonntag.

Más ultimátums de Melnik, ¿cuándo lo callarán los alemanes y lo enviarán al frente de una vez?

t.me/Soldierline/5121


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Claro ombre, el pueblo ucranio no se ha dejao matar con el respeto que los rusos se merecen, menudos radicales fanáticos!



uff lo siento, pensé que los ucranianos eran igual a los españoles que se rendirían al primer bombazo


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Los funcionarios del Ministerio de Emergencias ruso han comenzado a retirar los escombros en la Mariupol liberada. La ciudad vuelve poco a poco a la vida normal, pero sin los nazis.

t.me/Soldierline/5118


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El embajador ucraniano Andriy Melnyk insiste en que Alemania debería aprobar una ley de préstamo para Ucrania siguiendo el ejemplo de Estados Unidos
> 
> "Nos gustaría ver una rápida exportación de 88 tanques Leopard, 100 BMP Marder, obuses autopropulsados y más. Sería importante una ley de préstamo alemana como la de Estados Unidos y una alianza a largo plazo contra Rusia", declaró Melnyk a Bild am Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Lo de 88 va en serio ?


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




Cartech, ya mostraron el vídeo original hace rato y esa coca está "agregada". Es parte de la propaganda. No difundamos vídeos falsos (vale para unos y para los "otros" que meten cada verdura en el foro que da asco).


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

*Sobre las explosiones en la región de Belgorod y la falsa "caza de Gerasimov"*

▪Alrededor de las 15:00 horas se produjo una explosión al oeste de Belgorod. Más tarde se supo que un depósito de municiones en el pueblo de Kozychevo explotó. Testigos presenciales informaron de que la defensa aérea rusa se disparó primero, pero de todos modos hubo una explosión.

▪Media hora antes de la explosión, se vieron helicópteros en el cielo. Si hay que creer a Ruslan Leviev, del Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos OSINT rusófobo (y no debería), el Jefe del Estado Mayor Valery Gerasimov estaba a bordo.

▪Los canales ucranianos intentan hacer pasar las imágenes de la explosión del almacén y el sobrevuelo del helicóptero por una cacería de Gerasimov, supuestamente herido. Esta es la 5ª o 6ª vez, sí, sí, sí.

▪ En Ucrania se promueven simultáneamente dos tesis: Gerasimov manda personalmente la ofensiva en Izyum, y fue "atrapado" hoy por unos "partisanos". Está claro que hay un intento de animar de alguna manera a las unidades de las AFU que sufren pérdidas.

Se desconoce qué se utilizó exactamente para atacar el depósito.
#Belgorod #Rusia #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/46306


----------



## Bocanegra (1 May 2022)

en uno de los vídeos se ve personal de Cruz Roja y de la ONU, me alegro de la cooperación para ayudar a estas personas


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han atacado los pasos de pontones instalados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a través del río Severskyy Donetsk, cerca de la ciudad de Zavhorodne. Sin embargo, según todas las apariencias, el mando ucraniano no renuncia a su intención de forzar el cruce del río e intentar de nuevo cortar la agrupación en Izyum.

Al mismo tiempo, tres Acacia y al menos cuatro Gvozdiks fueron trasladados a Lozova por ferrocarril a través de los puentes que aún funcionaban sobre el Dnepr. El equipo será transferido a la agrupación que opera en la dirección de Izyum.
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkiv

t.me/boris_rozhin/46305


----------



## Aurkitu (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Interesante si se podría confirmar que es real, por lo que supone. Filtraciones desde sus filas.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Un momento de sinceridad húngara.
Diez países europeos ya han acordado comprar gas a cambio de rublos.

*"Hungría ha abierto una cuenta en euros en la que se ingresa el precio del gas en euros y luego el banco lo convierte en rublos... Además de nosotros, otros nueve países lo están haciendo, pero no dicen que están haciendo lo mismo, simplemente porque en Europa ahora mismo "ser bueno para Europa" significa que los dirigentes de un país no hablan honestamente a su pueblo y a la vida internacional".*

De hecho, Hungría confirma la información de los medios de comunicación estadounidenses de que 10 países europeos ya han acordado pagar el gas en rublos según el esquema propuesto por Putin, sólo Hungría lo hace abiertamente y los otros 9 mienten oficialmente por razones políticas, aunque hacen exactamente lo mismo que Hungría.
Hungría lo sabe y, por ello, por atacar a Orban, en efecto, dice que quienes critican a Orban por comprar gas ruso son patéticos hipócritas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46304


----------



## El Promotor (1 May 2022)

Feliz 1º de Mayo, camaradas putimoris.

*Ucrania asegura que varios oficiales del Ejército ruso han muerto en uno de sus bombardeos en Izium*



Ya queda menos para el 9, Día de la Victoría y tal.






@Disturbed @Ufo @arriondas @ZHU DE @Zhukov @Godofredo1099 @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Azog el Profanador @Cazadora @dabuti @John Nash @Decimus @Fígaro @Simo Hayha @rejon @Teuro @pifiado @Demi Grante @amcxxl @chusto @tomasjos @ferrys @kopke @Nico @Archimanguina @frangelico @Decimus @-carrancas @Scardanelli @Chapa de la Buena @McNulty @Plasteriano


----------



## vladimirovich (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ya dijimos que solo eran un bluff para alimentar a la borregada ignorante, como los NLAW, como los switchblade, como la payasada de los tanques capturados por granjeros, la falta de combustible, etc.
> Ya ni dos meses dura la propaganda antes de venirse abajo.
> Por cierto: os toca la cuarta dosis.



Ya, los drones turcos son un timo, los Jabelins son un timo, todas las armas que tienen los ucros son un timo,¿ pero entonces porque el ejercito ruso no avanza?....la respuesta podia ser...porque el ejercito ruso es un timo aun mayor.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Los nacionalistas incluso minan los cuerpos de sus compañeros de armas muertos. Así de colocados están esos cabrones.

Para recoger sus cadáveres, nuestros chicos tienen que correr riesgos. Primero se ata una cuerda al cinturón y luego se saca lo que queda del nazi. Un enemigo sin principios.

t.me/sashakots/32083

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Los suministros de gas de Gazprom a China han aumentado un 60% desde principios de 2022 en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021. Al mismo tiempo, hay una clara tendencia a aumentar estos suministros: se espera que el volumen total de suministros crezca otro 20-30% a corto plazo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46307


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Lo que es claro es que ya no se puede entender las guerras modernas sin ellos y su presencia futura sera abrumadora.
> 
> Precisamente para evitar las medidas de interferencia electronica, que afectan sobre todo a comunicaciones, se tendera a hacerlos cada vez mas autonomos, tomando ellos las decisiones. Actualmente son FPV, acronimo de vision en primera persona, porque alguien remotamente esta con una pantalla y el dron transmite video en directo de su vision por radio, y tambien reciben las ordenes. Si interfieres la frecuencia dejas al dron incomunicado y sin saber que hacer. En tal caso suelen tener ordenes para volver a la base de salida de forma autonoma, y lo hacen usando los datos de satelite GPS que les indican su posicion. Pero la interferencia de guerra electronica tambien puede afectar al GPS y aqui tienes otro problema.
> 
> ...



Al final la tentación de un EMP será creciente. Y eso es una salvajada porque no creo que sea fácil calculsr el área afectada aproximada, que seguramente es enorme. No sé si con energía suficiente (esto será una de las claves de las guerras futuras, quizá el interés por desescalar los reactores nucleares vaya en parte por ahí ) se podrá hacer un generador de pulsos electromagnéticos locales , por ejemplo.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Kadirov se la tiene jurada a esos “chechenos” y no va a parar hasta destriparlos. A los que pille en ucrania que se den por jodidos.



Esos chechenos son traidores que estaban refugiados en Dinamarca, Suecia y otros paises europeos cobrando paguitas, a esos seguro que Zelensky si que les paga los 3.000 euros al mes, por la cuenta que le trae.  

PD- En la Georgia cristiana hay un par de valles con poblacion chechena, esa poblacion de duplico con expatriados chechenos, la mayoria delincuentes reclamados por la justicia rusa y chechena.


----------



## Arraki (1 May 2022)

Por lo que he leído en telegram, son 4 los S-300 ucranianos destruidos.
Si el gasto en defensa de Ucrania en el 2020 era de 5600 millones, se puede decir que con un solo golpe Rusia se ha llevado por delante el 10% del presupuesto anual ucraniano?

125-150 millones de $ cada uno en 2009


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Arestovich parece haber enfermado realmente de esquizofrenia por la credibilidad de sus chorradas

El viernes, Arestovich se quejó del avance de las tropas rusas y del bajo nivel de MPS entre los militares ucranianos. Ayer, Arestovich se deshizo en elogios hacia las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, comparando su actuación con la de una orquesta profesional.

En muchos casos, el tiempo en San Petersburgo es más constante que BOLTUNA Arestovich.

t.me/Soldierline/5149


----------



## Impresionante (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Zelenskyy admitió horas después que los civiles habían sido evacuados del territorio de Azovstal en Mariupol.

t.me/Soldierline/5148


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

Las democracias occidentales son mejor... . . Para nosotros que vivimos en ellas, pero en mi opinión, no merecemos esta vida porque otros muchos viven peor para que nosotros vivamos mejor. 

Ahí esta el problema occidental. Que usamos terceros paises para nuestro buen vivir. Y eso está MAL.


----------



## juanmanuel (1 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> US Military Bases in Taiwan (2 bases Americanas en Taiwan).
> 
> PD; *EEUU tiene bases militares en un pais que EEUU no reconoce como tal.* Solo 15 paises reconocen a Taiwan como pais.
> 
> ...



Paises, lo que se dice paises de verdad solo Paraguay, Suazilandia (que tiene poco futuro), Haiti, Honduras y Guatemala (que tambien tiene poco futuro).
Nicaragua ya no lo reconoce mas, Belize es una colonia britanica en centroamerica, los otros 3 del caribe son colonias disfrazadas de paises (pequeñas islas usadas como paraisos fiscales).
Ciudad el vaticano es un pais en los papeles nada mas, y en Oceania unas islas, tambien colonias disfrazadas de paises, supongo que para tener mas votos en la ONU o alguna cosa asi.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De esehasta hay fotos con "crema blanca" muy sospechosa junto a un narco. Es 100% controlable, de hecho es inexplicable su carrera política si no es porque sirve a algún interés superior a España.



Su carrera politica es tan atipica porque esta construida por sus hermanos.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

⚡*Periodistas bajo el fuego de la artillería ucraniana mientras las casas de los civiles son bombardeadas cerca de Donetsk*⚡

He vuelto. Un pueblo bajo el fuego de la artillería es lo que me encontré al volver de Mariupol, después de un largo descanso (10 días).
Después de 7 semanas, llegué a Mariupol para informar sobre lo que estaba sucediendo.
Ese día, viendo los daños y la destrucción que ya les había mostrado muchas veces, me di cuenta de que mis espectadores y seguidores se merecían un reportaje más interesante.
De vuelta a Donetsk, no muy lejos vi el pueblo de Olenivka bajo el fuego de la artillería. Yo, con mi equipo, llegué al lugar de las explosiones para documentar lo que estaba ocurriendo, y encontramos el lugar y las personas atrapadas en el bombardeo. Los habitantes de la zona, por supuesto, culparon a Ucrania por el bombardeo de sus hogares: "Ucrania lleva ocho años haciendo esto.

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1834


----------



## Guaguei (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



hay alguna traduccion fiable de esto? no puede ser cierto que sea tan explicito y que lo hayan grabado


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Demasiado extraño para ser verdad. Aquí los hechos reales. La fotografía es auténtica , fue tomada en 1942 , en una zona donde según varias fuentes, una patrulla soviética a la que se le cortó el suministro de alimentos había masacrado a algunos miembros de su propio grupo de patrulla y se había comido a la mayoría de ellos. El pelotón finlandés que tomó la fotografía había sorprendido a la patrulla soviética "en medio de la comida".
> 
> Aamulehti publicó una historia relacionada en 2016. Entrevistaron a Olli Kleemola, quien ha publicado libros sobre fotografías de guerra finlandesas. En esta entrevista, el Sr. Kleemola arroja una sombra de duda: la piel probablemente sea de un alce.
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de piel de animal con pelo, es muy rigida, los videos donde narcos despellejan cabezas, la piel queda como un monton de gelatina informe.


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esta es una pequeña parte de lo que está empezando a aparecer masivamente en Internet.
> 
> Las autoridades ucranianas reaccionan a todo esto de la forma tradicional: "propaganda rusa".
> 
> Estoy seguro de que *en un futuro próximo el castillo de naipes ucraniano se derrumbará y habrá consecuencias extremadamente negativas en forma de efecto bola de nieve* tanto en el teatro de operaciones de combate como en términos políticos.




Creo que la visita de Pelossi a Zelensky tiene que ver con eso. Los norteamericanos tienen información "real" de las operaciones (no los tiktok que pone Simo en este hilo  ) y han de saber que están por CAMBIAR LAS CONDICIONES de este conflicto.

Pelossi es la "número 3" en USA. No es cualquier funcionario de segundo o tercer nivel (como los que recibieron a "Antonio" Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev), y si ha ido es porque está diciéndole a Zelensky "ciertas cosas" que tienen que sonar "muy en serio" y que sólo puede decirlas alguien a ese nivel.

¿Retirada al Dniper?
¿Ingreso de los polacos/Otan?
¿Qué "pida ayuda" a EE.UU./OTAN para justificar el ingreso de tropas norteamericanas/NATO?

Algo se cuece por debajo del Twitter y Tik Tok y está por ocurrir en un tiempo relativamente breve.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



De ha contestado ya sobre la veracidad de esto?


----------



## Arraki (1 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Por lo que he leído en telegram, son 4 los S-300 ucranianos destruidos.
> Si el gasto en defensa de Ucrania en el 2020 era de 5600 millones, se puede decir que con un solo golpe Rusia se ha llevado por delante el 10% del presupuesto anual ucraniano?
> 
> 125-150 millones de $ cada uno en 2009




Junto a los 4 S-300 parece que también se han cargado a este radar 30N6


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

RENDIRSE se le llama ahora EVACUACIONES.





__





ONU confirma RENDICIONES masivas en MARIPUOL.


¿Los llamará TRAIDORES el CÓMICO PAYASO? ¡Ej que esconderse bajo tierra es la estrategia militar digna de unos genios!! https://www.eldiario.es/internacional/onu-confirma-evacuacion-marcha-aceria-mariupol_1_8958815.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Iskra (1 May 2022)

Da igual el color de los "partidos(?)" políticos accidentales, en este caso verde (curiosamente el mismo que aquí tienen asignado unos del otro "negociado", pero verde por fuera, marrón (de MIERDA) por dentro. ¿O debería decir rojiblanco con barras y estrellas?
Como persona de izquierdas, y en una fecha tan emblemática como la del día de hoy, debo decir que en el actual régimen me dan mucho más asco los del negociado progre.









En Video : Belicista y mentirosa'' Más de 100 personas intentan interrumpir el discurso de ayuda militar de la Ministra de Alemania a Ucrania


Unos 150 manifestantes intentaron interrumpir el discurso de la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, sobre Ucrania en el estado más septentrional de Alemania, Schleswig-Holstein, informa el diario Die Zeit. Hablando frente a una multitud de unas 1.000 personas en...




es-news--front-info.translate.goog




*En Video : Belicista y mentirosa» Más de 100 personas intentan interrumpir el discurso de ayuda militar de la Ministra de Alemania a Ucrania*
01.05.2022 09:56
*





Unos 150 manifestantes intentaron interrumpir el discurso de la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, sobre Ucrania en el estado más septentrional de Alemania, Schleswig-Holstein, informa el diario Die Zeit.*
Hablando frente a una multitud de unas 1.000 personas en Ahrensburg el sábado, Baerbock expresó su apoyo a las entregas de armamento pesado a Ucrania.


> Die Zeit dijo, citando a la policía, que unas 150 personas intentaron interrumpir la presentación del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, encendiendo sirenas y gritando «belicista» y «mentirosa».



Según el periódico, otro evento con la participación de Baerbock fue cancelado el sábado por motivos de seguridad.


El Bundestag votó abrumadoramente el jueves a favor de una moción iniciada por la coalición gobernante de tres partidos que pedía suministros directos e indirectos de tanques y otros equipos militares a Ucrania.


> Rusia lanzó su operación militar especial en Ucrania el 24 de febrero, después de que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (DPR y LPR) solicitaran ayuda para defenderse de las provocaciones ucranianas. Rusia dijo que el objetivo de su operación especial es desmilitarizar y «desnazificar» a Ucrania.



Según el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, el objetivo es proteger a la gente de Donbas, «que ha sido objeto de abusos, genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años».


> En respuesta a la operación de Rusia, los países occidentales lanzaron una campaña integral de sanciones contra Moscú y suministraron armas a Ucrania.
> Baerbock dijo el miércoles que suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania no convierte a Occidente en parte del conflicto entre Kiev y Moscú.


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . Sigue en Moscu . El avion que la llevaba a Jaen ( nombre ficticio del destino secreto al que iba ) sufrio una averia tecnica y regreso . Esta horrorizada . Ha visto " El Mapa " .
Si ,Si ...el mapa de Europa que esta en el Despacho del Zar con vistas a San Basilio lleno de chinchetas rojas
Rusia ha puesto chinchetas en toda Europa excepto en 3 paises : Islandia , Serbia y Andorra
Le ha dicho al clapham que Rusia atacara Mykolaiev y Zaporize . Para luego ir a por Odesa y Dnipro
Si toman Odessa y Dnipro se acabo . Los bielorrusos estan pegados a la frontera mirando de reojo a Polonia . Si Polonia entra , Bielorusia les corta el paso . El que tome Rivne primero gana . Rumania lo tiene mas facil , parece que al Zar no le interesa Chernivtsi
o que ya ha pactado con Rumania quedarse con Moldavia a cambio de cederle un cacho ukro a Rumania
En resumen : En Mayo Rusia atacara y tomara Mykolaiev , Odessa , Zaporize y Dnipro .
Rusia establecera un corredor entre Rostov el Don y Transnistria . Aqui Rusia hara una pausa . Limpiara de minas las aguas ex territoriales ucranianas . En este punto Rusia controlara ya los Oblasts de Odessa , Mykolaiev , Kerson , Zaporize , Dnipro , Donetsk y Lugansk mas la Republica autonoma de Crimea , sorry ...el territorio ruso de Crimea .
Cuando este objetivo se logre 1 dolar = 55 rublos y 1 EURO = 88 centavos de dolar


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No creo que ni tú seas tan parguela como para creerte que Rusia va a permitir en el oeste de Ucrania, que la OTAN se quede.
> No has entendido nada de lo que está pasando chaval



Los polacos cuando se despierten de la borrachera, seran ciudadanos de la Federacion Rusa o refugiados en Alemania.

PD- Hay que ser credulos para confiar en unos trileros como los usanos.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Su carrera politica es tan atipica porque esta construida por sus hermanos.



No fue Romay Beccaria el que por algún motivo lo sacó de gris funcionario siendo muy joven ?


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Junto a los 4 S-300 parece que también se han cargado a este radar 30N6
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043873



Pero esas cuatro unidades y el radar creo que son lo que se considera una batería S-300. No vale 100M cada vehículo sino los cinco, creo. Esto lo sabe @fulcrum29smt


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Los empleados del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia han comenzado a recoger los escombros de las casas en Mariupol, para reconstruirlas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ya, los drones turcos son un timo, los Jabelins son un timo, todas las armas que tienen los ucros son un timo ¿ pero entonces porque el ejercito ruso no avanza?....la respuesta podia ser...porque el ejercito ruso es un timo aun mayor.



El futuro de la guerra son las columnas kilométricas de T72 apollados por un regimiento de ladas, fragonetas y camiones kamaz de los 70.


----------



## Iskra (1 May 2022)

Traducido (sin limar por falta de tiempo) con Yandex porque el democ-rático gugel no me deja. Cada día uso menos sus servicios. Espero desengancharme del todo un día de estos.
Artículo al hilo de lo que decía el coronel. Cuídense.
*"Ucrania mossad" se prepara para matar a los Rusos de todo el mundo*
01.05.2022 12:54





Una de las reglas de la guerra es la eliminación de la peligrosa y destacadas figuras del enemigo
El régimen de Kiev comenzó a demostrar su preparación para el terror individuales y su aplicación en la práctica inmediatamente después de que el 2014 golpe de estado, cuando empezaron a matar a los opositores y disidentes dentro de la Maidan país. ERG distribuye a Crimea y la región de Belgorod, sin respuesta de la liquidación de los líderes militares de la DNR y LNR por el ucraniano Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales (SDF) y las acciones de los radicales de la Asamblea nacional de metro* han llevado a cabo durante ocho años y continúan hasta este día.
According to Donetsk mayor Oleksiy Kulemzin, on 1 February 2022 an explosive device planted by Ukrainian saboteurs was found and defused in the administration building of the Kiev district of the city.
With the start of the military operation in Ukraine, Kiev called for an all-out guerrilla war in the territories occupied by the Russian army. Demonstrations and killings in Kherson, the arson of a military recruitment office in Henichesk, the bombing of a bridge in Akimovka, near Melitopol, and the 29 April bombing of a police building in the newly liberated town of Kreminna in the Luhansk region demonstrate that terror will escalate in the absence of an adequate response.


> Anton Gerashchenko, adviser to the Ukrainian Interior Minister, wrote on Twitter after the terrorist attack in Kreminna: “Attention traitors and occupiers from Kherson, Melitopol, Berdyansk, Nova Kakhovka and other temporarily occupied territories. Demand immediately a 10-fold increase in payment for your treachery, medical insurance and life insurance from RosGosStrakh.”



The right of Ukrainians to start killing Russian citizens and their fellow citizens has become official. Mikhail Podolyak, advisor to the head of the presidential office, referring to the permission of Blinken (???!!!), left the right to kill Russians to Kiev.
El alcalde de Dnipropetrovsk, Boris Filatov, que en 2014 se comprometió a "colgar después", ha declarado ahora que los Ucranianos tienen el derecho moral a la "calma y con un completo unclouded mente matar a los no-humanos (Rusos. – A. U.) ya en todo el mundo, de manera ilimitada y en la mayor cantidad posible". "Metódicamente y sin necesidad de heroísmo". Estas llamadas se han escuchado de los medios de comunicación y el ancla de Ucrania del Canal 24, Fakhrudin Sharafmal, ha exigido a la matanza de los niños rusos. Entonces, sin embargo, él se disculpó, pero las maestras no se queme.
El Russophobic la histeria y el deseo de matar ya está tomando forma en iniciativas organizativas. Hasta ahora, el rabioso svidomites han afirmado que han creado su propio Banderite tribunales en el que la mano sentencias de muerte a todo el mundo, desde Pushylin a Kadyrov y han hecho un llamado para la creación de una "base de datos de Rashist monstruos". Ahora el director de la Oficina Estatal de Investigación (GBI), Oleksiy Sukhachev, es asumir la causa y anunciando la creación de un "ucraniano Mossad". Nosotros, como Judíos, va a encontrar y castigar a cualquier persona en el mundo.
Sukhachev describe su oficina, que está financiado por el Departamento de Estado, con sus subvenciones, como "el buque insignia de investigaciones sobre los crímenes de la federación de ocupantes" y afirma que "dado el número de víctimas y la magnitud de la destrucción, la creación de un ucraniano Mossad es bastante justificada", aunque admite que la creación de una oficina "cae dentro de la competencia del presidente de ucrania, la NSDC y el parlamento".
El personal militar con experiencia en operaciones especiales, los profesionales de la Dirección general de Inteligencia (GUR), el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior (SVRU), el SBU, el Ministerio del Interior, el Servicio Estatal de Ucrania para los Técnicos de Protección de la Información y el Servicio de Estado de Comunicación Especial y Protección de la Información va a ser reclutados en el "mosadniks". Sukhachev asegura que hay más que suficientes "combatientes" en Ucrania.
El barrigón "Mossadnik", anunció la creación de una nueva unidad dentro de la GBI sobre la base de la Principal del Departamento de Investigación, que se especializan "en la investigación de los crímenes de guerra en relación con la agresión de la Federación de rusia".
Otro objeto de control es "los ciudadanos rusos que entraron en el territorio de Ucrania entre el 1 de diciembre de 2021 y el 23 de febrero de 2022". Este es de 11.000 personas sospechosas de ayudar a los servicios especiales rusos y entre los cuales "adecuada filtración de medidas" son llevadas a cabo. Las oficinas regionales buscando entrante Rusos se han agregado a la causa. No es de extrañar que cada día ucranianos de las fuerzas de seguridad informe de la captura de decenas de agentes y espías? Y están demostrando una ráfaga de la actividad y la contratación de un cambio de fondo.
Sukhachev promete que la GBR no se le olvide un solo colaborador, que ha comenzado a colaborar con los Rusos. Él ya ha sentenciado el alcalde y los diputados de Izyum consejo de la ciudad, Kupyansk, Melitopol, Kherson, Genichesk y Berdjansky. El jefe de la SBU asegura que a partir del 26 de abril, más de 320 casos de traición a la patria, ya se han registrado.
Cabe señalar que los blancos han estado delirando acerca de el Mossad durante más de un año. "Vzhopuraneny" comandante Semen Semenchenko soñado de nuevo en 2015. "Estoy hablando de una organización similar a la de Israel. Aquí sería el retorno de estos delincuentes en el territorio de Ucrania por los tribunales..." – ya está Unterfuhrer de Rusia-prohibió el Sector de la Derecha' Dmytro Yarosh, 2016.
Fugitivo de la presentadora de TELEVISIÓN Yevgeny Kiselev sugirió el Mossad estilo secuestro de la personificación de los Rusos, mientras que el fiscal de la Ruslan Kravchenko dijo que, en 2018, que "debemos traer a Yanukovych del fugitivo en el país a través de una creada especialmente de la unidad como de Israel, el Mossad". Todo esto nos recuerda!
Por último, un completo apedreado Zelensky respondido positivamente a la presentadora de TELEVISIÓN Oksana Mazur la pregunta si él podría repetir el Mossad experiencia de su countrymate Golda Meir.
Uno puede asumir que el "Mossad iniciativas" va a continuar. También es obvio que los Ucranianos en sí no crear algo que valga la pena. Pero va a ser ayudado en lo organizativo, informationally y financieramente. Y ellos tienen sus espaldas si sucede cualquier cosa. Como dicen, una Inglesa mierdas y enseñar a los demás a la mierda. Por lo tanto, estas "iniciativas" por Kiev debe ser tomado muy en serio.
Una cierta red ucraniana de agentes ya se ha creado en Rusia, y algunos de los organizados ucraniano comunidades siempre han apoyado el nacionalista curso de la "patria histórica". También hay muchos "Ukrasympathizers" entre los Rusos.
No debemos olvidarnos de los trabajadores extranjeros, especialmente desde el Oeste de Ucrania, que se han establecido dentro de la industria de petróleo y gas en Siberia y en el Norte y son abiertamente que confirma su disponibilidad para el sabotaje. No es por nada que los incendios han aumentado en todo el país en las últimas semanas. Y el camino de petty rudo a un intento de asesinato en los nombre de Kiev no es que de largo.
Cómo listo Rusia es una forma de la guerra en su territorio, es difícil decir en este momento. La Federación de rusia todavía no la aplicación de una de las reglas de la guerra – la eliminación de la peligrosa y destacadas figuras del enemigo. Y el "Ukromossad" tiene, de hecho, ya ha comenzado su trabajo.

Andrey Uvarov, FSK


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

En un museo de Moscú desde hace unos días tienen la siguiente exhibición: ON NATO. Chronicle of cruelty.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Lo que está claro es que Rusia, después de esta guerra, va a tardar al menos una década o dos en volver a intentar otra guerra convencional.

Mientras tanto seguirán dando por culo con Wagner; con sus operaciones psy-ops en occidente para dividir y desinformar; y con ataques cibernéticos.

Es un estado terrorista, como Corea del Norte.


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han atacado los pasos de pontones instalados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a través del río Severskyy Donetsk, cerca de la ciudad de Zavhorodne. Sin embargo, según todas las apariencias, el mando ucraniano no renuncia a su intención de forzar el cruce del río e intentar de nuevo cortar la agrupación en Izyum.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, *tres Acacia y al menos cuatro Gvozdiks fueron trasladados a Lozova por ferrocarril a través de los puentes que aún funcionaban sobre el Dnepr.* El equipo será transferido a la agrupación que opera en la dirección de Izyum.
> #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkiv
> ...



¿Por qué no destruyen los puentes sobre el Dnieper? Encima ferrocarril ¿Realmente tienen garantías los rusos de que van a poder destruir la mayor parte del material que reciben de occidente? Lo dudo. Es incomprensible


----------



## Arraki (1 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El futuro de la guerra son las columnas kilométricas de T72 apollados por un regimiento de ladas, fragonetas y camiones kamaz de los 70.



Tú si que estás* a-pollado    *


----------



## Papo de luz (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que Rusia, después de esta guerra, va a tardar al menos una década o dos en volver a intentar otra guerra convencional.
> 
> Mientras tanto seguirán dando por culo con Wagner; con sus operaciones psy-ops en occidente para dividir y desinformar; y con ataques cibernéticos.
> 
> Es un estado terrorista, como Corea del Norte.



Pues sí, después de esta guerra le tocará reconstruir Ucrania, un descansito y luego a por kazajistán.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 May 2022)

El gobernador del obast de Kursk dice que el hundimiento de un puente ferroviario en la región fue un acto de sabotaje. Qué penita me da


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Obviamente por el estado de su equipo esta "influencer" no ha tenido ni que arrodillarse en la tierra... pero sólo viendo los ojos le entrego cuatro aldeas y una ciudad mediana sin lucha !


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Las democracias occidentales son mejor... . . Para nosotros que vivimos en ellas, pero en mi opinión, no merecemos esta vida porque otros muchos viven peor para que nosotros vivamos mejor.
> 
> Ahí esta el problema occidental. Que usamos terceros paises para nuestro buen vivir. Y eso está MAL.



Empieza por ti, quítate internet por ejemplo....qué manía de la gente que trata que sean otros los que "se sacrifiquen" por las ideales del primero....


----------



## delhierro (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Por qué no destruyen los puentes sobre el Dnieper? Encima ferrocarril ¿Realmente tienen garantías los rusos de que van a poder destruir la mayor parte del material que reciben de occidente? Lo dudo. Es incomprensible



Es una de las varias cosas incomprensibles de esta "operación especial". Discutida por aquí varias veces, yo lo veo una cagada absoluta.

Otra retirarse sin dejar una zona controlada en la frontera, han saboteado un puente dentro de Rusia. Un puente ferroviario, mientras los del Dnieper siguen sin ser atacados. No se, yo estas cosas no las entiendo parece que no quieran tomar ninguna decisión importante. Ojo que lo mismo el frente esta a punto de derrumbarse y no lo consideran oportuno pero con mis datos .....incomprensible.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Pronostico que no opinión*
> 
> 
> La próxima semana (incluyo el próximo domingo) podremos decir que el Donbass ha sido prácticamente tomado entre las republicas y las tropas rusas, la incógnita que aparecerá será si continúan por el centro o se dedican más a Odessa.
> ...



Mi impresion personal, es que los generales de la Otan quieren que Rusia avance hacia Transnistria rodeando la ciudad de Odessa por el norte, todas las maniobras occidentales en Moldavia, parecen indicar eso, *estara preparando la Nato una contraofensiva, para aniquilar a las fuerzas rusas que avancen sobre Nikolaev ???.  *


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Ya se han tomado decisiones organizativas en el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en relación con los UAV.

La gestión de la dirección de construcción y desarrollo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV), dependiente del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, será asignada a otras personas.

Además, los mandos de cada tipo y rama de las fuerzas armadas pueden ahora aprobar y homologar de forma independiente las gamas de vehículos aéreos no tripulados que se suministrarán a las tropas en virtud de la Gosoboronzakaz (Orden de Defensa del Estado). Y este es un paso muy importante: se está abandonando el sistema de hipercentralización en la adquisición de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Sólo falta que se decidan a dotar de vehículos aéreos no tripulados a todos los pelotones, lo que sería una buena cosa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46311


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

En el momento en que hay un agresor unilateral, yo tengo claro si me posiciono con el agresor o con el agredido.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Este es el aspecto de las vías férreas voladas en la región de Kursk. El gobernador Roman Starovoit lo llamó sabotaje.

t.me/Soldierline/5151


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y por cierto, tal vez esto de Ucrania y de Usa tiene que ver con que *a los americanos en teoría les quedan 10 años de gas.*
> Pero tal vez sean menos años, y *necesitan con urgencia, otra fuente de energía de la que disponer*.



¿Qué te parece esto, de 2014?





__





Ucrania: ¿la primera guerra de granos y cereales del siglo XXI? | lamarea.com


La 'balcanización' de facto de las dos Ucranias y Crimea conlleva como corolario la fractura catastral también de sus reservas de 'shale' gas y de sus granos/cereales




www.lamarea.com





" _Ucrania posee 39 millones de millones (trillones en anglosajón) de pies cúbicos en reservas de gas natural que aún no explota: ¡la cuarta parte de las reservas probadas mundiales! _"

Creo que el asunto del gas y sus reservas sí está siendo un factor importante en este conflicto.....


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Por qué no destruyen los puentes sobre el Dnieper? Encima ferrocarril ¿Realmente tienen garantías los rusos de que van a poder destruir la mayor parte del material que reciben de occidente? Lo dudo. Es incomprensible



Ya lo dijo el clapham .
Rusia esta luchando por conquistar Ucrania Occidental . El Este ya lo tiene . Si el objetivo fuera Novorrusia ( Este del Dnieper ) ya habria bombardeado con Kalibr los 36 puentes que cruzan el Dniper y habria dividido Ucrania en DOS .
Pero entonces estaria renunciando " tacitamente " a Ucrania Occidental .
Esta Guerra es por el control de impedir el acceso de Ucrania al mar negro y el control de las fronteras occidentales de Ucrania .
Novorrusia esta perdida . Ucrania Occidental tiene 17 Oblasts , de los cuales Rusia ocupara 2 ( Odessa , Niyolaiev ) y las zonas occidentales de los Oblasts de Kerson y Dnipro . Este es el Plan . Rusia ofrecera Rusia un Acuerdo de Paz por territorios
Si Kiev se niega desde Bielorrusia se tomara elOblast de Zhitomir y desde Odessa el Oblast de Vinnytsia , dejando Kiev y todo el territorio al ESTE de estos Oblasts aislados y sin posibilidades de seguir luchando .
Rusia esta realizando una " O "


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Putin estaría a punto de ser intervenido quirúrgicamente por un cáncer y dejaría el poder en manos de su asesor más radical *#Rusia #Ucrania 

El diario inglés The Sun publica que Vladimir Putin se someterá en breve a una operación quirúrgica relacionada con supuesto cáncer que sufre, y entregaría el poder a su jefe de espionaje, Nikolai Patrushev, considerado de la línea dura del régimen, según una fuente interna del Kremlin.

Patrushev, de 70 años, es visto como un arquitecto clave de la estrategia de guerra de Ucrania y el hombre que convenció a Putin del concepto de 'desnazificación' del país dirigido por Volodimir Zelenski.

Este rumor fue difundido por el medio de comunicación ruso General SVR, que planteó por primera vez cuestiones sobre la salud de Putin hace unos 18 meses. Este medio cita a un exmilitar anónimo de alto rango del Kremlin que dijo: "Putin ha hablado de que se someterá a procedimientos médicos".

"Los médicos insisten en que necesita una operación, pero aún no se ha determinado la fecha. Se someterá a una cirugía y estará incapacitado", dice la fuente, que agregó que Putin "cree que será por poco tiempo".

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...r-mas-radical/

info288_seguimientos


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

Equipos rusos excluidos...deportistas rusos no. Y exhibiéndose.









Aleksandr Vlasov se lleva la cronoescalada y la general final del Tour de Romandía


Aleksandr Vlasov (Bora) ha logrado a los 26 años el mayor éxito de su carrera profesional al llevarse la general del Tour de Romand&i...




www.naiz.eus


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

OJO contenido explícito. Minado de cadáveres. Cuando creías que lo habías visto todo.

Un cuerpo desmembrado con una especie de cinturon explosivo adherido al cuerpo.




Spoiler


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos dicen que Azovstal tiene un general mercenario que está en contacto con Zelensky, dice un empleado de la planta

t.me/OpenUkraine/15701


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> La unica ayuda que le presto España al eje en toda la guerra fue la venta de Wolframio. ¿iba a renunciar un pais a la venta de cualquier cosa a cualquiera que se lo pidiera tal como estaba España?
> 
> 1.- No permitio el paso del ejercito aleman para tomar Gibraltar
> 2.- No le apoyo cerrando el estrecho de Gibraltar (España dominaba entonces los dos extremos Tarifa y Tanger).
> ...



Si se le olvida que los british tenían amarrada a la cúpula militar de Franco por el bolsillo,
Pues si, ese argumento sería válido...


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

_Para unas fuentes proceden de lugares adyacentes a la factoría y para otras de la propia factoría._

Ochenta personas retenidas por los nazis fueron evacuadas de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. La gente fue evacuada al pueblo de Bezymennoye. Allí se les proporcionará alojamiento, comida y la atención médica necesaria. 

t.me/Soldierline/5161


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Empieza por ti, quítate internet por ejemplo....qué manía de la gente que trata que sean otros los que "se sacrifiquen" por las ideales del primero....



Pero si es occidente el que sacrifica a africa y oriente medio por nuestro bienestar! 

Yo quitandome internet no estaria haciendo nada para mejorar la vida de los africanos. 

No veis la biga en nuestro ojo....


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece esto, de 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cifra es exagerada pero el gas si que importa. En Donbass hay además gas convencional asociado a las minas de carbón. Pero vsmos, no es la cuarta parte ni 1/40 del gas mundial. Hay bastante, eso sí, como para cubrir las necesidades del país y exportar.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Las autoridades de Kharkiv instan a los residentes a no abandonar los refugios antiaéreos durante todo el día del 1 de mayo.

Debido al fuerte bombardeo de Saltivka, un barrio en el noreste de Kharkiv, se pide a los residentes de los distritos del norte y del este que no abandonen los refugios el 1 de mayo, incluso cuando las sirenas antiaéreas están apagadas.


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mi impresion personal, es que los generales de la Otan quieren que Rusia avance hacia Transnistria rodeando la ciudad de Odessa por el norte, todas las maniobras occidentales en Moldavia, parecen indicar eso, *estara preparando la Nato una contraofensiva, para aniquilar a las fuerzas rusas que avancen sobre Nikolaev ???. *



Si entran tropas otan en ukrabia es el fin de todos. Si los que hacen eso son tropas ukranianas... . Lonlogico seria que russia castigase a mas no poder kiev y obligar a bielorussia a entrar por el norte para volver a dividir las fuerzas defensivas ukras.


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero si es occidente el que sacrifica a africa y oriente medio por nuestro bienestar!
> 
> Yo quitandome internet no estaria haciendo nada para mejorar la vida de los africanos.
> 
> No veis la biga en nuestro ojo....



Que empieces por ti, yo no voy a quitarme nada que pueda tener, estoy convencido de que eso no incide en ningún africano...
Para ser coherente, si alguien piensa lo contrario, lo primero que debe hacer es él quitarse y renunciar a cosas, si no lo hace, demuestra que le importa un huevo el africano realmente...


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pensaba en eso días atrás. Mientras que el tanque, el summum de la tecnología bélica terrestre va quedando obsoleto (o al menos limitado en sus posibilidades), la "vieja" artillería gracias a los drones, vuelve a tener protagonismo como el "Reina de las Batallas".
> 
> Con el dinero de un tanque, tienes una batería de artillería completa (incluso quizás autopropulsada) y con el soporte de drones, pasas a tener un control de los objetivos exquisito. Si a eso le sumas algún tipo de proyectil "inteligente" (guiado), pasas a tener una pieza bélica fantástica.



Sí, pero me da que los tanques no se están quedando obsoletos. La prueba es que probablemente la mejor artillería del mundo sea la rusa y aún así el tanque sigue siendo esencial para ellos.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Por qué no destruyen los puentes sobre el Dnieper? Encima ferrocarril ¿Realmente tienen garantías los rusos de que van a poder destruir la mayor parte del material que reciben de occidente? Lo dudo. Es incomprensible



Siempre me ha parecido una mezcla de incompetencia del mando ruso e impotencia. Ucrania cada vez recibe más armas porque Rusia no puede pararlo.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Bombardeo a una columna rusa, mínimo unos 4 tanques rusos destruidos.


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que empieces por ti, yo no voy a quitarme nada que pueda tener, estoy convencido de que eso no incide en ningún africano...
> Para ser coherente, si alguien piensa lo contrario, lo primero que debe hacer es él quitarse y renunciar a cosas, si no lo hace, demuestra que le importa un huevo el africano realmente...



No señor. 

La coherencia no es eso. Eso es una gilipollez en la que se escudan los cerdos. Tu dices que tener la gasolina barata o que el valor de tu moneda, o el precio al que consigues tu un movil no tiene nada que ver con que el pueblo nigeriano no vea un puto duro de su crudo, o que en centroafrica las tierras raras las saquen putos crios o que maten a miles de civiles por un cambio de gobierno en un pais del borte de africa que se le ocurre vender su petroleo en otra divisa diferente al dolar.... 

Y tu, con decir que no crees que eso incida en un negro, te labas las manos, cerdo de mierda, mientras que yo sé que es así. La coherencia es admitir la verdad, no ir a misa y confesarte y volver a ser un hijoputa, que se estila en este pais. 

CÍNICO


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Perdidas Rusas *fuente: Oryx

Tanques (595)* de los cuales destruidos: 308, dañados: 17, abandonados: 49, capturados: 221

*Vehículos blindados de combate (319)* de los cuales destruidos: 152, dañados: 1, abandonados: 37, capturados: 129

*Vehículos de combate de infantería (648)* de los cuales destruidos: 387, dañados: 6, abandonados: 46, capturados: 209


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los polacos cuando se despierten de la borrachera, seran ciudadanos de la Federacion Rusa o refugiados en Alemania.
> 
> PD- Hay que ser credulos para confiar en unos trileros como los usanos.



Lo primero a Rusia no le interesa y los segundo sería la opción para los rusófobos recalcitrantes, que sería gran parte del poder.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que la visita de Pelossi a Zelensky tiene que ver con eso. Los norteamericanos tienen información "real" de las operaciones (no los tiktok que pone Simo en este hilo  ) y han de saber que están por CAMBIAR LAS CONDICIONES de este conflicto.
> 
> Pelossi es la "número 3" en USA. No es cualquier funcionario de segundo o tercer nivel (como los que recibieron a "Antonio" Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev), y si ha ido es porque está diciéndole a Zelensky "ciertas cosas" que tienen que sonar "muy en serio" y que sólo puede decirlas alguien a ese nivel.
> 
> ...



La pista tendría que ver con la reconstrucción del ejercito ucraniano desde el oeste 
( ya han dado por perdido el este y los que pueden hacerlo se están retirando),
bajo el mando directo de generales USAnos y el material estándar de la OTAN.
Eso se comenta en algunos mentideros, como el del Saker.


----------



## Nicors (1 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . Sigue en Moscu . El avion que la llevaba a Jaen ( nombre ficticio del destino secreto al que iba ) sufrio una averia tecnica y regreso . Esta horrorizada . Ha visto " El Mapa " .
> Si ,Si ...el mapa de Europa que esta en el Despacho del Zar con vistas a San Basilio lleno de chinchetas rojas
> Rusia ha puesto chinchetas en toda Europa excepto en 3 paises : Islandia , Serbia y Andorra
> Le ha dicho al clapham que Rusia atacara Mykolaiev y Zaporize . Para luego ir a por Odesa y Dnipro
> ...



 Me he reído cabron, que fina ironía tienes. Jajjaja


----------



## coscorron (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los suministros de gas de Gazprom a China han aumentado un 60% desde principios de 2022 en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021. Al mismo tiempo, hay una clara tendencia a aumentar estos suministros: se espera que el volumen total de suministros crezca otro 20-30% a corto plazo.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46307



China y los paises de sudeste asiatico tienen garantizada la matería prima que necesitan para su crecimiento y Rusia clientes que comprarán más y mas ... Europa se quedará con las deudas de Ucrania y de la guerra.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

*Pelosi: "No seremos intimidados por Rusia"*

*Nancy Pelosi dijo que Estados Unidos no dejará de ayudar a Ucrania por temor a provocar a Rusia después de que se convirtió en la política estadounidense de más alto rango en visitar el país desde que las fuerzas de Vladimir Putin invadieron.*

En una conferencia de prensa en Polonia después de su visita, se le preguntó si a Estados Unidos le preocupaba el riesgo de que su apoyo provocara una reacción rusa. El presidente de la cámara dijo que Estados Unidos mantendría su determinación.

“Déjame hablar por mí mismo, no te dejes intimidar por los matones. Si están haciendo amenazas, no puedes retroceder”, dijo.

Adam Schiff, presidente del comité de inteligencia de la casa de los EE. UU., dijo: “Esto es, ante todo, sobre Ucrania, pero no se trata solo de Ucrania. Se trata de un dictador en el Kremlin que hace la guerra como si fuera la Segunda Guerra Mundial nuevamente con una invasión masiva de su vecino y debe ser detenido.

“Estamos preparados para brindarle a Ucrania todo el apoyo necesario para detener esto”.

El congresista Jim McGovern, quien preside el comité de reglas de la cámara y es parte de la delegación, dijo: “La pregunta es si el mundo lo hará rendir cuentas. Ha cruzado muchos límites, ha cometido crímenes de guerra, ha atacado hospitales, ha cometido asesinatos en masa que han sido documentados.

“La pregunta que también debe hacerse es si lo haremos responsable de sus crímenes de guerra. Porque si no lo hacemos, aumenta la probabilidad de que él o alguien más haga lo mismo”.

Durante la visita, Zelenskiy entregó a Pelosi la medalla de la Orden de la Princesa de Olga por su trabajo para fortalecer los lazos entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos.

En la conferencia de prensa, dijo que Volodymyr Zelenskiy había demostrado coraje y lo elogió por una “clase magistral de liderazgo”.

Un funcionario dijo a los periodistas que el proyecto de ley de 33.000 millones de libras esterlinas de ayuda para Ucrania se está redactando actualmente y que las negociaciones se llevarán a cabo en el Congreso.

“Estamos orgullosos de los 13.600 millones de dólares que acabamos de enviar y acabamos de terminar la última gota”, agregó Pelosi.

También repitió que un acuerdo de Préstamo y Arriendo sería para Europa del Este en su conjunto, no solo para Ucrania.

@ÁcrataMagallania


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Las unidades del Grupo Z trabajaron hoy en Udakh, atacando un depósito de las AFU. La foto muestra el resultado.

También ayer, cerca de las 18 horas, tomaron el control de los asentamientos de Turovo y Makarovo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46329


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Las aldeas de Turovo y Makarovo, de las que las AFU han sido desalojadas hoy, se encuentran al sur del cosaco Lopan, sobre el que las AFU intentaron avanzar no hace mucho.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46330


----------



## Impresionante (1 May 2022)

Rusia afirmó hoy que *ha atacado con misiles de alta precisión el aeropuerto de Odesa*, en el sur de Ucrania, para destruir un hangar con armas y municiones que el Ejército ucraniano habría recibido de EEUU y países europeos.

"Misiles de alta precisión Onyx destruyeron cerca de Odessa en un aeródromo militar un hangar con armas y municiones recibidas de Estados Unidos y países europeos, y también destruyeron la pista", señaló el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashénkov.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Sobre los combates en Popasna y los soldados ucranianos muertos abandonados, que los militares del LNR tienen que recoger y enterrar ellos mismos, ya que el mando de las AFU no hace ningún intento de ocuparse de sus propios muertos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46331

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bocanegra (1 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



80, va subiendo el número de liberados, bien


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mi impresion personal, es que los generales de la Otan quieren que Rusia avance hacia Transnistria rodeando la ciudad de Odessa por el norte, todas las maniobras occidentales en Moldavia, parecen indicar eso, *estara preparando la Nato una contraofensiva, para aniquilar a las fuerzas rusas que avancen sobre Nikolaev ???. *



No es que sea experto en estrategia, ni lo pretendo ser, pero Kiev necesita Odessa y Odessa necesita a Kiev, lo mejor para mi es cortar las líneas entre ambas poblaciones o sea avanzar por el centro, eso se ha de calcular muy bien para que no te ataquen por ambos lados, no es de extrañar una fuerza de desembarco por el sur amenazando y otra columna sobre Kiev y retener las tropas del sur y del norte mientras avanzan por el centro, Odessa no la asaltaran directamente, necesitan varios escenarios de distracción.

Todo es suposición mía, no estoy para jugar a estratega de café o sea que mi opinión poco vale.

*Anexo*, en la fuerzas de tierra se sigue esta nomenclatura en España, eso viene a que en algunas noticias no distinguen en absoluto rangos y te lían.

tropa llevan galones;

Soldado
Soldado de primera
Cabo
Cabo primero
Cabo mayor
Suboficiales llevan galones;

Sargento
Sargento primero
Brigada
Subteniente (una estrella con un bordado rojo alrededor)
Suboficial mayor (ni idea de lo que lleva  )
Oficiales, a partir de comandante se les suele llamar jefes, llevan estrellas:

Alférez
Teniente
Capitán
Comandante
Teniente coronel
Coronel
Generales, llevan varas, al menos en España:

General de brigada
General de división
Teniente general
General de Ejército, equivalente a capitán general de una región militar, aunque sea un teniente General.
Capitán general, solo el rey y anteriormente Franco.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

El Estado Mayor ucraniano está tramando un plan para aumentar el número de las Fuerzas Armadas en un 30 por ciento tras recibir equipamiento militar de Occidente. La oficina presidencial apoya esta iniciativa. Se espera un reclutamiento adicional de reservistas a principios del verano.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46332


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

SBU: Rusia planeó un ataque terrorista para culpar a Ucrania.

El Servicio de Seguridad informó que neutralizaron al grupo de reconocimiento de sabotaje de Rusia que había estado planeando derribar un avión de pasajeros sobre Rusia o Bielorrusia y culpar a Ucrania y sus aliados.


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.


----------



## kelden (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin estaría a punto de ser intervenido quirúrgicamente por un cáncer y dejaría el poder en manos de su asesor más radical *#Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> El diario inglés The Sun publica que Vladimir Putin se someterá en breve a una operación quirúrgica relacionada con supuesto cáncer que sufre, y entregaría el poder a su jefe de espionaje, Nikolai Patrushev, considerado de la línea dura del régimen, según una fuente interna del Kremlin.
> 
> ...



Puede ser. En realidad sería poner al frente de hecho al que ya manda desde hace mucho tiempo de facto.

Nikolái Pátrushev - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## VittorioValencia (1 May 2022)

USA quere volver a hacer la misma jugada. Ahora, con China.


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

BULOS, BULOS Y BULOS....









Putin estaría a punto de ser intervenido quirúrgicamente por un cáncer y dejaría el poder en manos de su asesor más radical


Desde que empezó la guerra en Ucrania el pasado mes de febrero, se ha especulado mucho con el estado de salud del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin. Ahora, nuevos rumores con más detalles surgen.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece esto, de 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que el que ha escrito ese artículo ha metido la gamba. Quizá se haya liado con los "trillions" americanos, equivalentes al billón europeo. Tcf=trillions of cubic feet
International - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## mapachën (1 May 2022)

Pillo sitio 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimate (1 May 2022)

__





Can NATO Re-Arm Ukraine? | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




*¿Puede la OTAN rearmar a Ucrania?*
*30 de abril de 2022*

*Kiev está perdiendo cosas más rápido de lo que Occidente puede enviarlas*
_
*por James Tweedie para el blog Saker*

Los objetivos declarados de la “operación militar especial” de Rusia en Ucrania incluyen la desnazificación y la *desmilitarización* del régimen de Kiev.

En oposición, los estados miembros de la OTAN liderados por EE. UU. están armando a Ucrania y sus batallones nazis, mientras envían miles de “voluntarios”, “asesores” y otros mercenarios a luchar con el objetivo de prolongar la guerra durante años.

*La pregunta, como siempre, es quién está ganando.*

En una conferencia de prensa el 25 de marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso (MoD) reveló algunas de sus estimaciones de la fuerza militar ucraniana antes de que comenzara la operación el 24 de febrero, centrándose en el equipo pesado, junto con sus afirmaciones de cuánto se había destruido hasta el momento. .

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, Ucrania comenzó la guerra con 2.416 vehículos blindados, aunque no dijo cuántos eran tanques de batalla principales (MBT), vehículos de combate de infantería (IFV) o vehículos blindados de transporte de personal (APC). El Ministerio de Defensa también enumeró 1.509 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, 535 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS), 152 aviones de ala fija, 149 helicópteros, 180 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire (SAM) de medio y largo alcance y 300 radares de varios tipos en el inventario de Ucrania.

Las sesiones informativas dos veces al día del Ministerio de Defensa incluyen actualizaciones sobre las pérdidas ucranianas de esas existencias de equipos. El informe de la mañana del 29 de abril afirmó que se destruyeron 2.638 tanques y vehículos blindados, 222 más de los que el ministerio dijo que Ucrania comenzó la guerra. Además de eso, están los numerosos informes de tropas rusas o milicianos de Donbass que capturan equipos ucranianos intactos o reparables y los vuelven a poner en servicio por sí mismos.

Dos tercios de los helicópteros de la fuerza aérea ucraniana y cuatro quintas partes de sus aviones de combate y de ataque también se han ido, según Moscú, junto con la mayoría de sus armas antiaéreas. Incluso el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. admitió a mediados de abril que la UAF tenía menos de 20 aviones a finales de marzo. Y Ucrania ya no tiene marina.

Y lo que es más importante para el estilo de guerra ruso, el Ministerio de Defensa afirma haber eliminado casi 1200 piezas de artillería ucranianas y más de 300 unidades MLRS. Mientras tanto, las fuerzas aéreas y de misiles rusas han paralizado la capacidad de Ucrania para reemplazar esas pérdidas, destruyendo fábricas y centros de reparación.

O el Ministerio de Defensa subestimó la fuerza ucraniana al principio, o está reclamando en exceso (lo que siempre sucede en la guerra) o el equipo pesado enviado por la OTAN está comenzando a aparecer en el campo de batalla.

El gobierno ucraniano ha hecho afirmaciones exageradas sobre las bajas y pérdidas rusas, pero es muy reticente con respecto a las suyas, admitiendo que solo 3.000 soldados murieron y un puñado de prisioneros hasta el momento.

Rusia también es culpable del viejo pecado estadounidense de publicar recuentos de cadáveres. El 16 de abril , el Ministerio de Defensa afirmó que Ucrania había sufrido 23.367 bajas "irreemplazables". Al día siguiente decía que de los 6.824 mercenarios extranjeros que llegaron a luchar por Kiev, las fuerzas rusas habían “eliminado” a 1.035, mientras que 912 habían huido del país y 4.877 seguían dando vueltas como un mal olor.

*Mirando el lado bueno…*

Algunos "analistas militares" occidentales afirmaron antes de la guerra que las fuerzas ucranianas tenían entre 820 y 850 tanques , en su mayoría viejos T-64 que quedaron de la disolución de la URSS en 1991. Si se supone una proporción de tres APC o IFV por cada MBT, entonces Ucrania tenía alrededor de 2500 vehículos de infantería y 3400 vehículos blindados en total.

Los estados de la OTAN ya estaban vertiendo armas en Ucrania durante años antes de que el conflicto se intensificara y han acelerado las entregas desde entonces. Estados Unidos dice que ha proporcionado 200 APC M113, 100 vehículos utilitarios blindados Humvee, 90 obuses M777 de 155 mm con 183.000 rondas de municiones, 16 helicópteros Mi-17, piezas suficientes para devolver al servicio 20 aviones ucranianos abandonados y 7.000 misiles guiados antitanque Javelin. (ATGM). Canadá ha entregado cuatro obuses más.

El Reino Unido ha enviado o prometido 120 APC, incluidos 80 Mastiff (MRAP) y un "pequeño número" de AlvisPortadores SAM blindados de corto alcance Stormer HVM. Francia está entrenando a 40 soldados ucranianos para manejar los obuses CAESAR de 155 mm montados en camiones que está donando. Dado que cada vehículo tiene una tripulación de cinco personas, podemos suponer que París envía solo ocho armas. Australia enviará 20 vehículos de movilidad protegida Bushmaster, otro camión con blindaje ligero.

Polonia ha enviado más de 200 tanques T-72 de fabricación soviética y varias docenas de IFV BMP-1, mientras que la República Checa envió una combinación de 40 T-72 y BMP-1. Eslovaquia donó una sola batería S-300 SAM. Los ucranianos realmente saben cómo operar y mantener estas cosas, y tienen la munición del calibre adecuado para ellas.

El gigante alemán de armas Rheinmetall ha ofrecido 88 viejos tanques Leopard 1 y 100 Marder IFV que tiene en sus existencias.

Pero la mayoría de estas cosas son inútiles, comenzando con los tan cacareados misiles Javelin que no lograron penetrar los últimos bloques de armadura reactiva explosiva (ERA) instalados en los tanques rusos. Muchos de los vehículos blindados que se donan pertenecen a museos.

El M113 APC es un diseño de la década de 1950 que entró en combate por primera vez en la Guerra de Vietnam, donde inmediatamente resultó ser una trampa mortal. Es un vehículo alto, cuadrado, con costados de losa y armadura hecha de aluminio, no de acero. Era tan vulnerable a las armas antitanque utilizadas por el Ejército Popular de Vietnam (PAVN) en la década de 1960 que los soldados estadounidenses preferían viajar en el techo que dentro.

El Leopard 1 es otra reliquia de los años 60, una especie de tanque equivalente a la autocaravana VW. Su diseño se basó en la creencia predominante de que los blindados habían perdido la carrera frente a las ojivas antitanque de carga moldeada, por lo que los tanques debían fabricarse ligeros y rápidos. Su blindaje frontal de 70 mm de espesor no es rival para los ATGM modernos y puede atravesar 700 mm o más de acero sólido.

Las tropas estadounidenses y británicas utilizaron los Humvees y Mastiffs blindados en Afganistán e Irak. Están diseñados solo para proteger a sus ocupantes del fuego de rifles y ametralladoras y bombas caseras al borde de la carretera durante las emboscadas de guerrilleros con armas ligeras, no para hacer frente a los tanques.

Un IFV se diferencia de un APC en el montaje de armamento pesado para apoyar a las tropas que transporta en combate. Los APC son simplemente "taxis de batalla" para acercar a las tropas a donde está la lucha sin sufrir bajas por fragmentos de proyectiles de artillería aleatorios y disparos de ametralladoras perdidos en el camino, y luego volver a estar fuera del alcance. La industria armamentística de Ucrania ya fabricaba sus propios vehículos como el Mastiff hasta que los misiles de crucero rusos destrozaron sus fábricas.

Estos vehículos blindados ligeros no evitarán muchas bajas en el lado ucraniano, ni causarán ninguna a los rusos. Las armas que llevan los blindados rusos y los helicópteros de ataque pueden convertirlos en picadillo. Las fotos y videos de la guerra muestran los IFV de fabricación rusa más sofisticados de Ucrania literalmente destrozados e incinerados por los modernos ATGM o rondas de armas de tanques.

El M777, el principal cañón de campaña del Ejército de EE. UU., se fabrica en Gran Bretaña. La enorme y legendaria industria armamentística estadounidense de Colt, Remington y Winchester hoy en día parece incapaz de fabricar un arma simple que detona de forma fiable.

*Una batalla perdida*

Incluso si el equipo que viene del Oeste fuera bueno, claramente todavía no hay suficiente para mantenerse al día con la tasa de desgaste. Los 560 tanques y APC enviados o comprometidos hasta ahora son solo una quinta parte de lo que Rusia afirma haber destruido, y los 98 obuses adicionales son menos de una décima parte de la artillería que Ucrania ha perdido.

Incluso teniendo en cuenta estimaciones más altas de la fuerza ucraniana, Kiev ha perdido dos tercios de su armadura y las tres cuartas partes de su fuerza aérea en dos meses de lucha. Rusia todavía reclama hasta 50 vehículos blindados ucranianos destruidos todos los días, a pesar de que deben ser bastante escasos en el campo de batalla, especialmente dados los informes de que el ejército ucraniano ha concentrado su equipo pesado en las ciudades. A ese ritmo, las brigadas blindadas y mecanizadas de Ucrania muy pronto se verán reducidas a infantería a pie.

La artillería ucraniana se está reduciendo a un ritmo más lento, pero una vez que la ofensiva para acabar con las fuerzas atrapadas en el 'caldero de Donbass' entre en la fase de asalto, se podría esperar ver muchas más armas contabilizadas.

Pero el hecho es que gran parte de la “ayuda letal” de la OTAN nunca llegará al frente. Los misiles rusos ya han arrasado almacenes llenos en Lvov, la ciudad cercana a la frontera con Polonia. Los patios de ferrocarril y las subestaciones de suministro de electricidad también se han visto afectados, junto con los puentes que cruzan el río Dniéper, que divide a Ucrania en dos de norte a sur.

La superioridad aérea rusa significa que el ejército ucraniano tiene que pasar armas de contrabando al frente oriental en vehículos civiles. No puede colocar un obús de 155 mm o un tanque en la parte trasera de una camioneta de mercancías.

Mientras tanto, Rusia está destruyendo sistemáticamente los depósitos de municiones y las instalaciones de almacenamiento y refinación de combustible de Ucrania. Tarde o temprano, las tropas del frente se quedarán sin munición.

Lo que realmente logra pasar es ser capturado por las fuerzas rusas y de Donbass y disparar contra sus antiguos dueños. Y ahora EE. UU. ha admitido que no tiene idea de si las armas que está enviando a Ucrania, notoriamente corrupta, están terminando en el mercado negro.

*¿Para qué es todo?*

Al igual que la serie de atrocidades de bandera falsa cometidas contra los ciudadanos ucranianos por su propio servicio de seguridad, el objetivo de toda esta "ayuda letal" parece ser persuadir al presidente Volodymyr Zelensky para que siga luchando contra Rusia cuando toda la lógica militar y política dice que debería hacerlo. paz.

En medio de todas las fantasías autoengañosas de los medios occidentales de que se le están cayendo las ruedas a la campaña militar rusa, casi nadie pregunta cómo planea Kiev seguir luchando más allá de las próximas semanas.

Zelensky podría haber llegado a un acuerdo de paz con Moscú hace un mes que entregó solo lo que ya había perdido (Crimea, el Donbass y las ambiciones de ser miembro de la OTAN) mientras purgaba a los nazis del gobierno y las fuerzas armadas que, según él, nunca estuvieron allí para empezar. .

Pero, en cambio, el “gran tonto” eligió creer en su propia propaganda, seguir el consejo de Washington y profundizar en el “Big Muddy”, en palabras de Pete Seeger.


_


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
> Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.



Y cayó Mariupol, Melitopol, Jerson.....a seguir llorando, nazi.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Estamos asistiendo a los estertores del Imperio occidental.
Las esperanzas de cada uno de nosotros es que no afecte,
la destrucción, a nuestro entorno y que además sea selectiva.
Me temo que no sea posible.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido una mezcla de incompetencia del mando ruso e impotencia. Ucrania cada vez recibe más armas porque Rusia no puede pararlo.



Impotencia sería si no tuvieran medios. Pero es que es que son blancos fijos, es fijar las coordenadas y booom. Tirar esos puentes lo pueden hacer en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

No entiendo ná


----------



## dabuti (1 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (1 May 2022)

Rusia va a cabar con toda la otan ella solita


VIVA RUSIA!!!


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor ucraniano está tramando un plan para aumentar el número de las Fuerzas Armadas en un 30 por ciento tras recibir equipamiento militar de Occidente. La oficina presidencial apoya esta iniciativa. Se espera un reclutamiento adicional de reservistas a principios del verano.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46332



Las broncas que están empezando a montar los familiares en el oeste no auguran esas pretensiones.


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

Cuando leo esos datos, me vienen a la mente estos dos pájaros:













Cientos y cientos de tanques, APCs, sistemas antiaéreos y piezas de artilleria serbias destruidas, nos decían. Y cuando entraron... se comprobó que en realidad le dieron a poco más de cincuenta. Cómo para fiarnos de la OTAN, no es la primera vez que nos intentan tangar.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Kostantin Ryzhenko, el veinteañero de Jerson que caza las 'fake news' rusas: "Vivo como un fugitivo"*
"Tengo una mochila siempre lista porque a veces me tengo que marchar de repente, incluso en medio de la noche. Tengo mi saco de dormir a mano por si tengo que usarlo. Siempre duermo en lugares diferentes".

Así comienza *esta crónica sobre el periodista que lucha desde la clandestinidad*contra la propaganda de los ocupantes rusos. Una información de *Giusi Fasano, enviado especial de Il Corriere della Sera a Ucrania.*


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Impotencia sería si no tuvieran medios. Pero es que es que son blancos fijos, es fijar las coordenadas y booom. Tirar esos puentes lo pueden hacer en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> 
> No entiendo ná



No es necesario que lo entiendan ustedes..


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues si que eres tonto entonces....para hacer las cosas gratis....



Cuanto te pagan ?


----------



## llabiegu (1 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> *El desplante alemán con su envío de armas a Ucrania: manda 'guepardos' que nadie sabe usar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que mande ya Alemania a la mierda a los anglos.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Si España va a comprar gas a USA ya no cuadra con esos datos que expones ¿no es cierto que España va a comprar gas a USA? creo que si, espero que lo puedas desmentir.



España ya COMPRA a EE.UU. su GNL desde hace años, hay que venir informado al hilo.


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No señor.
> 
> La coherencia no es eso. Eso es una gilipollez en la que se escudan los cerdos. Tu dices que tener la gasolina barata o que el valor de tu moneda, o el precio al que consigues tu un movil no tiene nada que ver con que el pueblo nigeriano no vea un puto duro de su crudo, o que en centroafrica las tierras raras las saquen putos crios o que maten a miles de civiles por un cambio de gobierno en un pais del borte de africa que se le ocurre vender su petroleo en otra divisa diferente al dolar....
> 
> ...




Claro, como que el dictador nigeriano que vive 5 VECES MEJOR no que el ciudadano, sino que el europeo no importa, como que l estado de esos países, donde no hay seguridad con la propiedad privada no incide....

Resulta, cuanto menos curioso, que terminéis recurriendo al insulto y no a DEMOSTRAR que eso es así...
Sabes lo que necesita un "africano" en general? comercio, libertad de comprar y vender a Europa o a "Occidente", sabes que toda la ayuda destinada a África en los últimos, solo en unos años supera con creces cualquier otro tipo de inversión? posiblemente los europeos hemos hecho mucho más que nadie por sacar a África adelante, por sacar a Asia, que en parte ha sido porque desde aquí al menos comerciamos...

Lo que resulta inverosímil es que vengas con cuentitos de que, jodiendonos nosotros vamos a ver como florecen esas sociedades por la gracia divina, porque, por otra cosa...no, lo que ocurre es que te han metido a piñón una ideología, te han dicho que, con solo pensarlo, y ser "bueno", vas a terminar con el sufrimiento en el mundo, y tu, te lo has creido porque resulta más importante sentirte que eres buena persona, pero sin mancharte ni quitarte nada, por supuesto, para eso te vistes de moralista y tratas de decir a los demás lo que tienen que hacer...

Pero tu, nunca te irías a Africa ni a ningún otro lugar a mojarte los pies, eso es lo que menos te interesa, por supuesto, no tienes ni la capacidad, ni siquiera, para tratar de analizar las cosas más allá de una ideología retrograda, infantil y que desmerece profundamente la libertad

Defendiendo la pérdida de libertad de una persona, no estás en situación de dar lecciones, creeme


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es necesario que lo entiendan ustedes..



Supongo que piensas en que Rusia confía en poder destruir capturar al menos el 70% del material que envía occidente (especialmente el equipo más pesado). Si al final es así, de puta madre, pero es que no lo veo. A ver las próximas semanas


----------



## Peineto (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo,
> 
> Ni pu falta que haces. al ignore, por cantamañanas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Combate en el bosque de Donbás: combatientes rusos se apoderan de un vehículo blindado con armas

Un grupo de tropas de las AFU y un Ford Transit blindado han sido descubiertos mientras avanzaban en el distrito de Liman de la República Popular de Donetsk. Nuestros fusileros motorizados abrieron fuego con lanzagranadas y el BMP Basurmanin, capturando el vehículo lleno de armas.
Los soldados de las AFU huyeron del campo de batalla a los primeros disparos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46334

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que el orden natural de la fuerza consiste en que Rusia pueda amenazarnos día sí y otro también con destruirnos, pero si hacemos algo para evitar tal amenaza entonces eso es una "amenaza existencial" para Rusia. Es totalmente inaceptable que hayan misiles cerca de Moscú o que los amenazados tomen contramedidas para anular tal amenaza, pero es absolutamente natural y un derecho inallienable y existencial de Rusia que hayan misiles a menos de 2 minutos de Paris y Londres.




Y dale vueltas. 

La NATO lleva tres décadas avanzando y desplegando tropas y armamento hacia el territorio ruso pero lo hace de modo defensivo, es que tiene guasa el concepto que teneis de lo que es la defensa.

Y no me vengas ahora con lo que Rusia ahora en Ucrania porque eso es solo una respuesta al avance de la NATO sobre su territorio intentando meter a Ucrania en la NATO y desplegar armamento allí. Ahora dime cual fue el motivo que hizo Rusia para que la NATO se desplegara cada vez más en dirección a su territorio.

Saludos.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Da la impresión de que algunos gobiernos se dejan aconsejar por el famoso "engullidor en la frente"

Finlandia construirá una valla en su frontera con Rusia, según declaró un oficial militar a MTV3.

"Es una decisión importante empezar a construir vallas en la frontera oriental (rusa), ya sea en tramos clave o para cubrir con ellas la mayor parte de la frontera", dijo Marko Turunen, comandante de la Guardia Fronteriza de Carelia del Norte. 

t.me/Soldierline/5168


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

Polonia entregará a Ucrania 232 tanques T-72, lanzacohetes múltiples, drones y obuses autopropulsados

¿Y es realmente una "ayuda" a Kiev? ¿Quizás Varsovia quiere EXCEDER la financiación del rearme por parte de Washington, que, se podría decir, está pagando estos suministros?

t.me/Soldierline/5170


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
> Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.



Vas listo con tus fuentes de información…

Te faltan aliens y algún reptiliano…te doy 3/10…


----------



## El_Suave (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Da la impresión de que algunos gobiernos se dejan aconsejar por el famoso "engullidor en la frente"
> 
> Finlandia construirá una valla en su frontera con Rusia, según declaró un oficial militar a MTV3.
> 
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

*Las tropas rusas se acercaron a Krasny Liman desde el sureste (información de los lugareños)*

Los lugareños pasan por los puestos de control rusos en su camino de Liman a Sloviansk. Los rusos comprueban los documentos y recomiendan abandonar la zona lo antes posible. Krasny Liman está siendo rodeado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46340


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

Más bien tener potencial de ser una alternativa (mejor o peor pero alternativa) al Primo de Zumosol y tener montones de recursos que no admite que se los exploten quienes ya sabemos.

Saludos.


----------



## magufone (1 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando leo esos datos, me vienen a la mente estos dos pájaros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El caso es que leyendo entre lineas (gruesas) uno se da cuenta que la situación ucraniana es desesperada. De ahi las reacciones que estamos viendo estos dias.
Los que estan como locos por meternos en una guerra no son los rusos... van vestidos como en la foto que has puesto...


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (1 May 2022)

si teneis familiares o amigos en varsovia pedidles que lo abandonen tan pronto como puedan...


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

¿Quien recuerda aquellos fasciculos del ABC de la Guerra Civil Española?.







Estoy pensando en abrir un hilo intentando hacer lo mismo con esta guerra. Sobre una misma noticia o hecho, ya sea en prensa o tuiter, poner las dos versiones juntas en el mismo mensaje. Quizás con el tiempo se van confirmando unas versiones y desmintiendo otras con noticias posteriores, sería saludable...


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No creo que ni tú seas tan parguela como para creerte que Rusia va a permitir en el oeste de Ucrania, que la OTAN se quede.
> No has entendido nada de lo que está pasando chaval



@Seronoser es una cuenta aletargada


----------



## Ultimate (1 May 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania es un negocio redondo para USA. Esperan cobrarla en la explotación del gas y materias primas ucranianas
Cuanto mas dure mejor, pero se les acaba la mano de obra, digo los soldados ucras y nadie quiere ir a luchar y morir en Ucrania. Salvo mercenarios no muy entrenados






House Passes Bill To Revive WWII-Era Lend-Lease Program For Ukraine | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*Cámara aprueba proyecto de ley para revivir el programa de préstamo y arrendamiento de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para Ucrania*

_por Tyler Durden
sábado, 30/04/2022 - 13:00_

_Escrito por Dave DeCamp a través de AntiWar.com,_

_El jueves, la Cámara aprobó abrumadoramente un proyecto de ley  que *reactivaría el programa de préstamo y arrendamiento de la era de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para Ucrania en otro esfuerzo por introducir armas en el país* . El programa de préstamo y arrendamiento se utilizó para enviar armas a la Unión Soviética, China, el Reino Unido y otros aliados de EE. UU. durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

El proyecto de ley pasó por el Senado a principios de este mes y ahora se dirige al escritorio del presidente Biden. Si se convierte en ley, el programa de préstamo y arrendamiento aumentaría los envíos de armas a Kiev al *permitir que EE. UU. entregue armas a Ucrania de forma gratuita mientras técnicamente requiere el pago en una fecha posterior* ._

_
Vía Reuters_

_Según un resumen del proyecto de ley , suspendería temporalmente "ciertos requisitos relacionados con la *autoridad del presidente para prestar o arrendar artículos de defensa* si los artículos de defensa están destinados al gobierno de Ucrania y son *necesarios para proteger a los civiles* en Ucrania de la invasión militar rusa".

Estados Unidos enviaría armas a Ucrania según la legislación durante el tiempo que dure el conflicto actual. Según el resumen, *permanecerá en vigor hasta que “el conflicto que comenzó con la anexión de la región de Crimea en Ucrania por parte de Rusia en 2014 haya cesado* y Rusia haya reducido su fuerza militar en la frontera oriental de Ucrania a los niveles que mantenía antes del 1 de marzo de 2021. .”

La legislación fue aprobada por la Cámara en una votación de 417-10 y solo los republicanos votaron en contra. Los votos negativos provinieron de los representantes Andy Biggs (AZ), Paul Gosar (AZ), Ralph Norman (SC), Tom Tiffany (WI), Marjorie Taylor Greene (GA), Dan Bishop (NC), Warren Davidson (OH), Scott Perry (PA), Matt Gaetz (FL) y Thomas Massie (KY).

La aprobación del proyecto de ley se produjo el mismo día en que el presidente Biden solicitó al Congreso un nuevo paquete masivo de asistencia de 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania , que incluye 20.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar.

Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, EE. UU. envió a sus aliados una enorme cantidad de ayuda militar bajo el programa de préstamo y arrendamiento. Según la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Rusia, *el programa proporcionó a la Unión Soviética $ 11,3 mil millones en asistencia , el equivalente a $ 180 mil millones en la moneda actual* , desde 1941 hasta 1945._


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Ucrania no necesita ganar ninguna batalla para ganar la guerra.

Ni vietnam ni afganistán ganaron nunca nignuna batalla, simplemente desgastaron al adversario hasta que se tuvo que retirar.

desgate por cierto cien veces menor al que están sufriendo ahora los rusos.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> La artillería ucraniana parece ser bastante efectiva en cargarse generales, caen como pavos en Navidad...



Otro COVIDIANO


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

Lo que quieren es que sea un títere de sus intereses, casi lo consiguieron con la Perestroika y poniendo al Borracho pero con lo que no contaban es que el Borracho (que era un cabrón con avaricia) se la iba a terminar jugando también a ellos.

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
> Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.



Rusia está sufriendo una estrepitosa derrota en el frente del Tweeter. La situación en el terreno físico en cambio no es tan mala. Ya lo comprobarás.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Supongo que piensas en que Rusia confía en poder destruir capturar al menos el 70% del material que envía occidente (especialmente el equipo más pesado). Si al final es así, de puta madre, pero es que no lo veo. A ver las próximas semanas



No pienso en esas cosas. Solo quien está en el tajo tiene que decidir qué, 
como y cuando, se equivoca o no. Las variables sobre los acontecimientos,
las tácticas y la estrategia, pa'los que se juegan el pellejo y, supongo, que
los rusos priorizan reducir al máximo el coste de vidas propías y civiles.
Hasta ahí si que entiendo.
saludos.


----------



## lapetus (1 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> de forma gratuita



Esto es un código que en realidad significa que lo pagará Europa.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Borrell: "Es imprescindible un nuevo paquete de sanciones a Rusia"*
Cuando los bombardeos rusos sobre Ucrania se intensifican, se hace imprescindible aprobar* un nuevo paquete de sanciones económicas sobre Rusia*, ha dicho este domingo en Chile el jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrell.

Tras más de dos meses del inicio de la guerra, "los bombardeos en (la ciudad ucraniana de) Odesa se intensifican, dando a entender que Rusia pretende aislar a Ucrania del mar", ha explicado Borrell en un encuentro en Santiago con medios de prensa, al final de su visita a Chile. *Por esta razón "creo que es absolutamente imprescindible un nuevo paquete de sanciones, que se está preparando", ha agregado el diplomático.*


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

_#AZOVSTAL-Natalia Usmanova, personal de Azovstal: "Los soldados vinieron a nosotros y nos dijeron que en un búnker tienen algún #General. Él fue nombrado. Es uno de los #mercenarios. Y está en contacto con Zelensky. Tal vez #Zelensky dio estas órdenes. No lo sé". #Rusia #Mariupol #Ucrania_



Ya lo habreís puesto pero lo repito por si acaso.


----------



## lapetus (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> los rusos priorizan reducir al máximo el coste de vidas propías



Esto nunca ha sido la doctrina rusa. Eso se da en países occidentales en los que las bajas propias quedan mal de cara a la opinión pública.


----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

En el centro de Mariupol se erigirá un monumento a la abuela que sostiene una bandera de la URSS durante la reconstrucción de la ciudad. Información del nuevo alcalde de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46341


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 May 2022)

1. La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Pelosi, afirma que Estados Unidos apoyará a Ucrania hasta el final. ¿El fin de Ucrania?
2. El ministro turco de Asuntos Exteriores, Çavuşoğlu, dijo que la OTAN tomaría represalias si Rusia ataca a uno de los países de la OTAN.
Es cierto que Rusia no ha declarado en ninguna parte su intención de atacar a los países de la OTAN.
3. Se ha presentado un proyecto de ley en la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos que permitiría a este país utilizar la fuerza en Ucrania si Rusia utiliza armas químicas, biológicas o nucleares.
A la hucha de la guerra nuclear.
4. Polonia dijo que no garantizaría a Ucrania si hacía concesiones territoriales.
Véase el punto 1. Guerra hasta el final de Ucrania.

En realidad, todo esto indica, una vez más, que la guerra (sí, es una guerra. En su formato de proxy. Con Estados Unidos y la OTAN) en Ucrania se prolongará durante mucho tiempo y que aún no se ha alcanzado el punto álgido de la crisis actual.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46342


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

_$ 33 mil millones para una guerra a 5,000 millas de distancia.... Mientras tanto en Filadelfia: _


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

azovstal

Quien piense que no hay que bombardear y matar a todos los invasores para liberar a estos niños es que es un hijo de puta


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



alguien tiene la traduccion para este video al italiano o castellano por favor? No se este idioma, este video es importante


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania es un negocio redondo para USA. Esperan cobrarla en la explotación del gas y materias primas
> Cuanto mas dure mejor, pero se les acaba la mano de obra, digo los soldados ucras y nadie quiere ir a luchar y morir en Ucrania. Salvo mercenarios no muy entrenados
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mas curiosamente sospechoso de ese proyecto de ley:
se presentó un mes antes de que se iniciara la "invasión".
¿Qué tal?


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

El ministro de Finanzas de Alemania, Christian Lindner, ha declarado que su país *no pagará el gas en rublos* como exige el Kremlin. "¡No seremos chantajeados!", ha señalado en un mensaje en Twitter en el que ha afirmado que están haciendo "todo lo posible" para independizarse de Rusia lo antes posible.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> joder tío, por qué tan borde, no te estarás quedando calvo que te tiene de mal humor jajaja



Eres un usuario o multi de hace una semana que debería escuchar, no escribir polladas, gilipollas.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto nunca ha sido la doctrina rusa. Eso se da en países occidentales en los que las bajas propias quedan mal de cara a la opinión pública.



Nunca dije que es su doctrina, sino la que está planteada en esta "operación militar especial".
¿Así mejor?


----------



## Expected (1 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _$ 33 mil millones para una guerra a 5,000 millas de distancia.... Mientras tanto en Filadelfia: _



Este vídeo da más escalofríos que cualquier barrabasadas de los nazis ukras. Todos son bastante jóvenes y con buena pinta. Algo estamos haciendo pero que muy mal.


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

Para los que gustan del sabor de cimbeles turcochinos, hagamos cuentas de cuánto le está costando la fiesta:







*EL COSTE PARA RUSIA DE LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA*



"Cuando la guerra de invasión de Putin en Ucrania ha pasado de 2 meses, la niebla de la guerra se está disipando un poco. Podemos hacer un cálculo preliminar del costo monetario para Rusia de esta guerra (más allá de vidas y lesiones, militares y civiles) Hagamos un poco de matemáticas, ¿de acuerdo?

Tenemos varios datos de información, pérdidas diarias de equipos militares como este gráfico publicado por Kyiv Independent. Algunos de esos números a veces confirmados o números similares salen de Rusia (borrados rápidamente). Confío en que estos están cerca de la verdad.













Ha habido muchos cálculos de apoyo, como una actualización regular de pérdidas confirmadas visualmente a partir de fotografías y videos. Y por separado, varias fuentes calcularon los totales y Forbes calculó los costos de varias pérdidas de equipos, como este gráfico.












A medida que avanzaba la guerra, también descubrimos la mayoría de las unidades del ejército ruso que sirven en Ucrania, y estas se recopilan, por ejemplo, en Wikipedia, que enumera la organización rusa completa por unidad y comandante.

Eso nos lleva a un número bastante seguro, que fueron *alrededor de 190,000 soldados que Rusia envió para invadir Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022*. Eso incluye bandidos, mafiosos y terroristas de la región de Donbas que se unieron a la misión rusa contra Ucrania.

He visto algunos números de equipo ruso que no concuerdan con el tamaño total del ejército de 190,000 (los números son demasiado bajos). Así que me atengo a mi estimación:

*Para un ejército de 190.000 necesitas 19.000 vehículos blindados*. Hay una regla general simple para dividir eso

El orden de batalla ruso está diseñado para permitir que cada soldado luche dentro de un ambiente de combate contaminado. Así que tiene que haber un asiento para cada soldado, adentro. Así que usa esta regla:

-30% tanques

- 40% vehículos blindados de transporte de persona

-20% artillería

-10% otros

Por lo tanto, me atengo a mi estimación, el 24 de febrero de 2022, Rusia invadió Ucrania con:

*-5.700 tanques*

-*7.600 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas*

-*3.800 unidades de artillería y morteros autopropulsados*

-*1.900 otros, incluidos vehículos antiaéreos, reconocimiento, MLRS, comando, puente, reparación, etc.*

Esos números pueden tener una diferencia de cientos por categoría, pero es poco probable que tengan una diferencia de mil en cualquier dirección.

Dos clases afectan el costo del combate:
- *Los tanques consumen mucho más combustible que otros.
- Y la artillería consume DE LEJOS la mayor cantidad de municiones*.

Al luchar en una guerra, para el ejército ruso, *el costo de la artillería es tan alto que más de la MITAD de todo el suministro es SOLO artillería*. En segundo lugar se encuentran las rondas de mortero, luego viene el combustible, luego otras municiones como cohetes, misiles, municiones de tanque, rondas de rifle y alimentos.

Entonces, *el factor más importante para decidir cuánto le está costando a Putin el ejército ruso es cuánto se dispara la artillería*. No el costo de pagar a las familias por los muertos, o pagar a los mercenarios de Siria, o pagar el combustible para aviones, etc. Artillería...

Pero *la mayor incógnita fue el costo de los misiles*. Son muy caros y no existe una fórmula de 'asignación estándar'. No pude calcular nuestros costos, hasta que tuve este número. Forbes nos lo dio hace 2 días.

Eso *es $ 120 millones de dólares por día en costos de armas inteligentes por día*. Tenga en cuenta que la estimación de Forbes está en el extremo inferior, es probable que sea más.



*GASTOS EN COMBUSTIBLE

1) AVIONES Y HELICOPTEROS*

Comencemos con el combustible. La Fuerza Aérea Rusa comenzó la guerra volando 200 misiones de aviones de combate por día. Eso subió a 300 por día desde mediados de marzo. Usemos 267 como nuestro promedio de misiones voladas.

Con una combinación de aviones de combate bimotores de alto rendimiento como los derivados del Su 27, que usan alrededor de 10.000 l. de combustible por misión, y aviones de ataque a tierra subsónicos más pequeños como el Su 25 que usan 4000 l., obtengo *2,3 millones de litros (605 000 galones) de combustible para aviones por día*

Agregue los helicópteros, digamos 1 millón de litros más por día, a 3,3 millones de litros digamos lo mismo en dólares. $ 3.3M en combustible para aviones

*2) TANQUES Y BLINADOS*

A continuación los tanques. Los tanques rusos tienen un depósito de combustible de unos 1.100 litros. *Si cada tanque consume un tanque lleno por día, son 6,3 millones de litros*, eso es 5.700 tanques.

*Todos los demás 13.300 vehículos blindados consumen solo 5,9 millones de litros por día, combinados*. En términos de costos de combustible, los devoradores de gasolina para el ejército ruso son los tanques.

*Costos totales de combustible por día: $ 15.5 millones* de dólares para este ejército

*3) MUNICION*

Ahora echemos un vistazo a los costos de municiones:

Cada pieza de artillería tendría una asignación de fuego de 250 tiros por día, para poder disparar 50 minutos por día, a 5 tiros por minuto (no disparan de forma continua)

De las 3.800 unidades, la mitad son artillería autopropulsada, la mitad son unidades de mortero autopropulsadas. 1.900 artillería x 250 rondas dispararían 475.000 rondas por día. Eso es alrededor de *24 mil TONELADAS por día ¿Costo? $ 475 millones de dólares por día *si cada arma dispara regularmente, pero:

-es raro que todas las armas disparen su asignación diaria, pero en una batalla intensa, muchas unidades gastarán su asignación diaria total. Entonces, potencialmente $ 475 millones por día en costos de rondas de artillería, en realidad será una fracción de eso por día.

*Mortero: también 1.900 unidades x 250 tiros por día, son unas 5.000 toneladas de municiones*. El costo si cada mortero disparara la asignación completa ese día, sería de *$ 95 millones de dólares.* Todas las demás rondas cuestan MUCHO menos por día, como munición de tanque, balas para rifles y ametralladoras.

Todas las demás municiones tradicionales combinadas costarán una pequeña fracción de la artillería y el mortero, porque solo se disparan cuando se ven los objetivos. *Usemos $30 millones para cubrir todas las demás municiones (será menos) Agregue los $ 120 millones en costos de misiles

4) PERSONAL:*

A continuación, tomemos los pagos por los muertos:

-*Rusia prometió pagar 41.000 euros por soldado ruso muerto y 28.000 euros si resulta herido* (permanentemente). *Vemos 365 muertos de media por día*. Esos no son todos rusos (incluye mercenarios, etc.). Supongamos que 288 rusos.

Usando la relación que encontramos: 1,72 heridos frente a muertos para el ejército ruso, eso da *481 heridos por día*. Esto da como resultado un *costo de compensación diario de $11,8 millones para KIA y $11,2 millones para lesionados, un total de $23 millones por día*. Un poco más en nivel que los costos diarios de combustible

Agreguemos los *mercenarios: 20.000 contratados de Siria, Libia, etc. para ir y morir en Ucrania. Pagado en promedio $1,800 dólares por mes,* este ejercito de mercenarios *cuesta $36 millones de dolares.. por mes* Solo $ 1.2 millones por día Verdaderamente, *son carne de cañón barata.

5)PERDIDAS EN EQUIPAMIENTO HASTA AHORA*

Luego agreguemos el equipo perdido. Esto dolerá un poco. *Sólo ese barco Moskva costó 750 millones de dólares*.

Entonces, del equipo total que Rusia ha perdido hasta ahora, estimo que el costo real pagado por Rusia fue de $ 10.000 millones hasta ahora, pero el costo de reemplazo es de $ 14.700 millones de dólares

*$ 14.7 mil millones es el costo real del equipo*, porque este equipo deberá ser reemplazado por militares rusos, fueron sus últimas armas. No pueden tomar tanques obsoletos del almacenamiento para usarlos en las próximas décadas*. Eso equivale a un costo diario de $ 230 millones.*

Si asumimos el combustible completo usado diariamente y el total de municiones diarias usadas, entonces los costos:

Combustible $16M*

Artillería $475M*

Mortero $95M*

Misiles $ 120 millones

Otras municiones $ 30M

Compensación $ 23 millones

Mercenarios $ 1 millón

Equipamiento perdido: $ 230 millones

*Costo diario total: $994M**

*la realidad será menos

*Costo diario realista*:

Combustible $10M*

Artillería $119M

** Mortero $24M

** Misiles $ 120 millones

Otra munición $8M **

Compensación $ 23 millones

Mercenarios $ 1 millón

Equipamiento perdido: $ 230 millones

* Costo diario realista total: $ 539M 
* 2/3 de máximo diario * 1/4 de máximo diario*

Hagamos una pausa aquí para 2 observaciones. Es posible que haya visto historias sensacionalistas que afirman que esta guerra le cuesta a Rusia $ 1 mil millones de dólares por día. Las matemáticas se pueden usar para reclamar ese nivel, sí. Pero supone un nivel absurdo e insostenible de gasto de munición y combustible.

Pero SOBRE TODO debido a la magnífica capacidad de Ucrania para destruir y capturar equipos rusos, y todos los demás costos*, esta guerra de invasión rusa en Ucrania ESTÁ costando alrededor de 500 MIL MILLONES de dólares. POR DÍA.

Es DE LEJOS la guerra más costosa de todos los tiempos.*


Ahora que tenemos mi 'modelo', tracemos dos escenarios:

*PLAN A)*
- Sabemos que *Putin tenía un plan de 3 días para ganar la guerra en Ucrania, y si eso fallaba, tenía la intención de rodear y asediar Kiev y bombardearlo hasta la sumisión (como vemos en Mariupol).*

Veamos los presupuestos:

La “Guerra de los 3 Días” habría tomado Kiev. Entonces, todo el ejército ruso se apresura rápidamente hacia sus objetivos, consume todo el combustible para llegar allí, pero la artillería solo usa alrededor de 1/3 de su munición asignada. Putin no esperaba pérdidas masivas de equipos ni costos de mano de obra. Presupuesto:

-Guerra de 3 días, costo diario:

Combustible $ 15 millones

Artillería $157M*

Mortero $31M*

Misiles $ 120 millones

Otra munición $10M*

Compensación $0M

Mercenarios $0M

Equipo perdido $0M

Costo diario total: $ 333M

*COSTO TOTAL DE LA GUERRA DE 3 DÍAS: $ 1 mil millones de dólares *

(* 1/3 de máximo diario)

*El presupuesto de Vladimir Putin para esta guerra de 3 días fue claramente de mil millones de dólares*. Es por eso que eran 190.000 hombres, en lugar de 200.000... está claro, este billón de dólares es el número mágico en el que creía, y le dijo a su ejército que hiciera planes para... ¿oopsie?

*PLAN B)*

- 'Plan B' de Putin: Si la guerra de 3 días fallaba, tenía la intención de rodear Kiev, asediarla, plantar un campo de minas a su alrededor para evitar que los civiles escaparan y luego bombardear la capital de 3 millones hasta la sumisión. Como le hizo a Grozny en Chechenia.

Putin tenía la intención de hacer lo mismo en todas las principales ciudades ucranianas, como en Mariupol (9 semanas después, Mariupol no ha caído - #SlavaUkraini - #HeroiamSlava ) Rusia trató de rodear Kharkiv (falló) y nunca logró intentar lo mismo en Odesa.

Las otras ciudades no importaron, si Putin pudiera asediar Kiev, entonces la destrucción de Kiev simbolizaría toda la caída de Ucrania. Vamos a presupuestar esto, a lo largo de aproximadamente números de Grozny, escalados a Kiev:

Asedio de Kiev Costo diario:

Combustible $2M*

Artillería $48M **

Mortero $10M **

Misiles $ 0M

Otra munición $3M

** Compensación $0M

Mercenarios $0M

Equipo perdido $0M


*Costo diario total: $ 63M*

*GUERRA DE 6 MESES COSTO TOTAL: $11.3 BILLONES DE DOLARES*

(* 10% diario ** 1/3 en Kiev, fuego 1/3)

Recuerde, Putin asumió que su fuerza aérea diezmaría a la de Ucrania, por lo que el misil ya no sería necesario después del Día 3. Toda Ucrania sería invadida por sus tropas, por lo que no sería necesario maniobrar. Esperaba que las ciudades más pequeñas cayeran rápidamente Entonces solo Kiev necesitaba bombardeos

Y una última cosa, como este es el Plan B, por supuesto, nuestro costo del Plan B está por encima del costo del Plan A. $ 1 mil millones más $ 11 mil millones = $ 12 mil millones.

* Si Putin no lograba apoderarse de Ucrania a bajo costo por $ 1 mil millones, aún podría obtener Ucrania por un precio de ganga de $ 12 mil millones.*

Putin pensó que podía tomar Ucrania en 3 días, y su guerra costaría mil millones de dólares. Su 'Plan B' tomaría 6 meses, costaría $12 Billones.

*La realidad es que en 2 meses esta guerra le costó a Rusia $34 Billones, añadiendo $1 Billón más cada 2 días. Una guerra que no puede ganar.*


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Angelina Jolie, evacuada por una alerta de bombardeo en su visita a Ucrania.*
*Angelina Jolie* siempre ha mostrado *su lado más solidario* frente a las injusticias del mundo. Además de ser *embajadora de la ONU*, también lo es de la *Alta Comisaría de la ONU para los refugiados (ACNUR).* Esta vez ha querido ayudar al pueblo ucraniano en estos malos momentos que está *viviendo con la invasión de Rusia y ha visitado la ciudad de Lviv,* la principal ciudad del oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## bigmaller (1 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, como que el dictador nigeriano que vive 5 VECES MEJOR no que el ciudadano, sino que el europeo no importa, como que l estado de esos países, donde no hay seguridad con la propiedad privada no incide....
> 
> Resulta, cuanto menos curioso, que terminéis recurriendo al insulto y no a DEMOSTRAR que eso es así...
> Sabes lo que necesita un "africano" en general? comercio, libertad de comprar y vender a Europa o a "Occidente", sabes que toda la ayuda destinada a África en los últimos, solo en unos años supera con creces cualquier otro tipo de inversión? posiblemente los europeos hemos hecho mucho más que nadie por sacar a África adelante, por sacar a Asia, que en parte ha sido porque desde aquí al menos comerciamos...
> ...



Muy bien la parrafada pero.... Ese dictador nigeriano es el que NOSOTROS ponemos.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja. Al inicio del conflicto por falta de fuentes seguí el canal de W Pulido porque no encontraba nada más. Ahora me lo tomo a chiste. Me parece un pollo bastante idiota.
> 
> El gilipollas se debe creer que los Avovs salen por túneles secretos, castigan a los rusos, y luego se vuelven a esconder. Como si los rusos fueran idiotas y los avovs tuvieran otra preocupación que no fuera seguir vivos. Este pavo ha adquirido sus conocimientos de la guerra real en algún videojuego.



ARMA 3, CoD o MoH


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
> Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.



Tal vez el hecho de que pràcticamente solo nos llega información/propaganda de un lado tenga algo que ver...
De acuerdo con esa propaganda los ucranianos tenían más tanques hace 2semanas que antes de empezar la guerra, y van de victòria en victòria camino de Moscú. Pero luego sale su presidente pidiendo de todo a cientos. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Suecia y Dinamarca convocan a los embajadores rusos por sendas violaciones del espacio aéreo.*
Los embajadores rusos en Suecia y Dinamarca serán convocados *tras la violación del espacio aéreo de estos dos países*, el viernes, por un avión de reconocimiento ruso. "El embajador ruso es convocado mañana al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores. Otra violación rusa del espacio aéreo danés. Esto es totalmente inaceptable y particularmente preocupante en la situación actual", ha escrito en Twitter el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores danés, Jeppe Kofod.

El incidente *ocurrió el viernes por la noche*, cuando un avión de reconocimiento ruso se coló en el espacio aéreo danés al este de Bornholm, una isla danesa en el Mar Báltico, antes de ingresar al espacio aéreo sueco. Esta segunda parte del episodio se hizo pública el sábado por el Estado Mayor sueco.

"Existen procedimientos establecidos para este tipo de casos. Estos incluyen citar al representante de la nación infractora al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores", ha contestado a la agencia AFP el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia en un correo electrónico. *El avión permaneció solo brevemente en el espacio aéreo de cada uno de los dos países limítrofes.*


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Por lo que he leído en telegram, son 4 los S-300 ucranianos destruidos.
> Si el gasto en defensa de Ucrania en el 2020 era de 5600 millones, se puede decir que con un solo golpe Rusia se ha llevado por delante el 10% del presupuesto anual ucraniano?
> 
> 125-150 millones de $ cada uno en 2009



A ver si mandan unos cientos de patriots, y así dejamos a Europa sin protección anti aérea


----------



## Expected (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Para los que gustan del sabor de cimbeles turcochinos, hagamos cuentas de cuánto le está costando la fiesta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mete a esas variables el incremento del precio del petróleo y del gas, el tipo de cambio del rublo, y la exportación de inflación a Europa...y a ver qué sale....


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Rusia está sufriendo una estrepitosa derrota en el frente del Tweeter. La situación en el terreno físico en cambio no es tan mala. Ya lo comprobarás.



Ya lo comprobarás, hablas en futuro que es indemostrable, el presente es el que es y se puede demostrar nos indica todo lo contrario , 10 a 1 y sin utilizar el armamento pesado que les están enviando, mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol.
Pero confirmas mis sospechas, no veis la realidad sólo apelais a un futuro incierto sin ver el presente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 May 2022)

Que guay, son como los turcos que reventaban uno detrás de otro en Siria.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

Después de sufrir el bombardeó, los ucranianos que sobreviven se alejan como zombis por el campo…así son las guerras…


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Este vídeo da más escalofríos que cualquier barrabasadas de los nazis ukras. Todos son bastante jóvenes y con buena pinta. Algo estamos haciendo pero que muy mal.





Decía Rudy Giuliani que Filadelfia era un caso perdido, corrupción, droga, delincuencia, y por supuesto, progresismo demócrata a full. Detroit se quedará en un cuento para niños.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> España va a comprar gas a Usa? Puedes subir el contrato? Y en qué cantidades?
> 
> Esta es la realidad Usana:
> 
> ...



12 años probados y puede que algunos más no probados pero serán a lo sumo otros 3-6 pero estos serían supuestos. 

Y esto lo digo para los CMs COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS ATLANTISTAS del foro/hilo, que vivís permanentemente de lo que se escribe en este hilo y luego TERGIVERSÁIS/MANIPULÁIS la REALIDAD para ADAPTARLA a vuestro SESGO como buenos FANÁTICOS que sois.


----------



## delhierro (1 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tal vez el hecho de que pràcticamente solo nos llega información/propaganda de un lado tenga algo que ver...
> De acuerdo con esa propaganda los ucranianos tenían más tanques hace 2semanas que antes de empezar la guerra, y van de victòria en victòria camino de Moscú. Pero luego sale su presidente pidiendo de todo a cientos. Algo no cuadra.



Los ucranianos lanzan super ofensivas cada 4 dias. Pero la realidad es que los rusos van capturando terreno y no retrocenden en ningun sitio. Y no no quierian Kiev para nada, ese ataque por el norte tenia otras intenciones que fracasaron.

Los rusos no avanzan deprisa, pero es que no tienen porque correr. Yo siempre he pensado que no quieren absorber más que lo que tienen y la parte de Novorrusia que les falta. Como su economia no cae como nos contaron, pueden tardar 1 mes o 2, o lanzan una operación seria cuando el terreno este seco a finales de Mayo y consideren que el enemigo esta suficientemente ablandado.

Eso si cortar los puentes, mejorar la comunicación, decirle a los prorrusos cual es el plan , crear milicias en el resto de las zonas, creo que les aportaria beneficios a costes muy muy bajos. Vamos que la dirección es manifiestamente mejorable.


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tal vez el hecho de que pràcticamente solo nos llega información/propaganda de un lado tenga algo que ver...
> De acuerdo con esa propaganda los ucranianos tenían más tanques hace 2semanas que antes de empezar la guerra, y van de victòria en victòria camino de Moscú. Pero luego sale su presidente pidiendo de todo a cientos. Algo no cuadra.




¿Y en dónde se ha dicho que los ucranianos van de victoria en victoria hasta Moscú? ¿puede citarnos ese mensaje o son solo más ilusiones suyas?

¿Le cuadra que el segundo ejército del mundo lleve empantanado casi 70 días sin hacer avances significativos? ¿eso sí le cuadra?, que bien ¿eh?.


Venga, a ponerse la maskirovca de las sonrisas y a tachar todo lo que les entra por el cerete de propaganda.
La semana que viene vemos el enorme progreso de los orcos y nos echamos unas risas de lo mucho que le cuadran a Vd. algunas cosas y otras no.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia entregará a Ucrania 232 tanques T-72, lanzacohetes múltiples, drones y obuses autopropulsados
> 
> ¿Y es realmente una "ayuda" a Kiev? ¿Quizás Varsovia quiere EXCEDER la financiación del rearme por parte de Washington, que, se podría decir, está pagando estos suministros?
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5170



Eso tendrá mas sentido con esta declaración:
*
"El experto militar Yuriy Kotenok habla de los planes de traer a Ucrania contingentes militares
polacos, rumanos y de otros países bajo la leyenda de "ejercicios". La decisión ya está tomada. 
El BTG será cubierto desde el aire. Su tarea es impedir que Rusia complete la operación de 
desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania".
Польские БТГ нацелены на Днепр*


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ahora mete a esas variables el incremento del precio del petróleo y del gas, el tipo de cambio del rublo, y la exportación de inflación a Europa...y a ver qué sale....



Habría que decirle al Tomi Ahonen que sus coleguitas las cifras le están chuleando... Las cifras dadas por los ucros tienen tanta credibilidad como los creepypastas del Dross ese.


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tal vez el hecho de que pràcticamente solo nos llega información/propaganda de un lado tenga algo que ver...
> De acuerdo con esa propaganda los ucranianos tenían más tanques hace 2semanas que antes de empezar la guerra, y van de victòria en victòria camino de Moscú. Pero luego sale su presidente pidiendo de todo a cientos. Algo no cuadra.



Los canales de Telegram los utilizan los dos por igual y por ahí es por donde vienen la mayoría de videos, a nos ser que los Ukras dispongan de una nueva tecnología de edición de vídeos y todo se fake.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vas listo con tus fuentes de información…
> 
> Te faltan aliens y algún reptiliano…te doy 3/10…



Tus fuentes parecen más fiables.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que la visita de Pelossi a Zelensky tiene que ver con eso. Los norteamericanos tienen información "real" de las operaciones (no los tiktok que pone Simo en este hilo  ) y han de saber que están por CAMBIAR LAS CONDICIONES de este conflicto.
> 
> Pelossi es la "número 3" en USA. No es cualquier funcionario de segundo o tercer nivel (como los que recibieron a "Antonio" Sánchez en su viaje a Kiev), y si ha ido es porque está diciéndole a Zelensky "ciertas cosas" que tienen que sonar "muy en serio" y que sólo puede decirlas alguien a ese nivel.
> 
> ...




Van a intentar que los rusos firmen otro papelito como el de Minsk.
Es evidente que esta vez Rusia no va a tragar. Más que nada por el propio ejército y la población.

Si fuera por los políticos rusos, lo mismo lo firmaban.
Pero la rusofobia desatada le va a costar mucho mucho mucho dinero a la UE y a USA, y muchas vidas a Ucrania, probablemente más de 100.000 soldados morirán, y eso si el conflicto se queda en operación militar y no escala a guerra.
Ya no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Y cayó Mariupol, Melitopol, Jerson.....a seguir llorando, nazi.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1043969



Abuelo póngase la dentadura y tómese la pastilla de la tensión, que le va a dar algo .


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ahora mete a esas variables el incremento del precio del petróleo y del gas, el tipo de cambio del rublo, y la exportación de inflación a Europa...y a ver qué sale....



Hazlo, y no te olvides de incluir el coste de las sanciones en tecnología, recambios, fuga de cerebros, inflación importada, caída del PIB...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tus fuentes parecen más fiables.



En las fosas marianas estamos de vuelta de todo…sobre todo de los CM de la OTAN…

Cosas de licenciarme como Alférez…


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Rusia está sufriendo una estrepitosa derrota en el frente del Tweeter. La situación en el terreno físico en cambio no es tan mala. Ya lo comprobarás.




Es superbuena. Les va de lujo. De hecho mañana empiezan a considerar si seguir hacia Berlín porque las lavadoras Bosch son todavía mejores que las Beko que gastan los ucranianos. Un win-win de manual.
¡Ánimo, subcampeón!.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## apocalippsis (1 May 2022)

Polonia suministró a Ucrania 232 tanques T-72, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y obuses autopropulsados.

¿Es esto realmente una "ayuda" para Kiev? ¿Quizás Varsovia quiere obtener fondos para el rearme de Washington, que, se podría decir, paga estos suministros? 

t.me/Soldierline/5170


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En las fosas marianas estamos de vuelta de todo…sobre todo de los CM de la OTAN…
> 
> Cosas de licenciarme como Alférez…



Lo dicho.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo dicho.



Pues eso…a la nevera…


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Recordemos que Moscú es la tercera ciudad de Europa por PIB, primera ciudad europea por PPA.
Y top 10 mundial. Top 5 por PPA.


----------



## Expected (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Hazlo, y no te olvides de incluir el coste de las sanciones en tecnología, recambios, fuga de cerebros, inflación importada, caída del PIB...



Y ya si eso,habría que valorar los nuevos amigos que le están saliendo a los rusos (Hungría, Serbia, China, India, Arabia Saudí, irán....todo África...). Y algunos son como el primo de zumosol. Muy recomendable tenerles de amiguitos.


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y dale vueltas.
> 
> La NATO lleva tres décadas avanzando y desplegando tropas y armamento hacia el territorio ruso pero lo hace de modo defensivo, es que tiene guasa el concepto que teneis de lo que es la defensa.
> 
> ...




La OTAN no se ha desplegado en dirección a ninguna parte. Algunos países han solicitado motu proprio el ingreso en la alianza. No hay nadie obligado a estar ni a solicitar el acceso.
Ahora díganos por qué motivo esos países han considerado durante esas tres décadas que sería mejor para ellos formar parte de la alianza. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya lo comprobarás, hablas en futuro que es indemostrable, el presente es el que es y se puede demostrar nos indica todo lo contrario , 10 a 1 y sin utilizar el armamento pesado que les están enviando, mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol.
> Pero confirmas mis sospechas, no veis la realidad sólo apelais a un futuro incierto sin ver el presente.



Si, USA y sus putitas están entregando mucho material a....¡unos bandidos! el ejército ukro parece el ejército de Jerjes, excepto los satanistas canibales, el resto va a latigazos, el resultado es que en cuanto pueden se rinden y piden no ser devueltos bajo ningún copento. Asi que todo ese material sofisticado está cayendo en manos de la Banda del Moco dirigidos por Pennywise. Cuando los liberadores lleguen a Dnieper, serán cogidos por la retaguardia por los meapilas polacos y ¡ujunjujujui!


----------



## alfonbass (1 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Muy bien la parrafada pero.... Ese dictador nigeriano es el que NOSOTROS ponemos.



Tu le has puesto?


----------



## delhierro (1 May 2022)

> “1 de mayo, día del pueblo trabajador. La construcción de la Rada de la ciudad de Popasna servirá en adelante a los intereses de la clase obrera. Ya está, los diputados ya no servirán a los banderaítas. Nuestro querido hermano Daniil Martynov, junto con los soldados de las fuerzas especiales chechenas, está limpiando la ciudad de los restos nazis. Pronto toda la ciudad será libre”, escribió Kadyrov en Telegram .



Hace unos dias dijo lo mismo de  Rubizhny , y era cierto, tambien con la zona industrial. Parece que tiene liena directa con los suyos y conoce bien la situación en los frentes. Este es un buen ejemplo de comunicación. Lástima que se ocupe solo de una peqeuña parte de la tropa y por lo tanto del frente.



ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, USA y sus putitas están entregando mucho material a....¡unos bandidos! el ejército ukro parece el ejército de Jerjes, excepto los satanistas canibales, el resto va a latigazos, el resultado es que en cuanto pueden se rinden y piden no ser devueltos bajo ningún copento. Asi que todo ese material sofisticado está cayendo en manos de la Banda del Moco dirigidos por Pennywise. Cuando los liberadores lleguen a Dnieper, serán cogidos por la retaguardia por los meapilas polacos y ¡ujunjujujui!



No se rinden tanto como se pensaba. Ahí una politicia de comunicación mejor influeye muchisimo. Le han dado cartas al payasete para que venda humo. No han cortado las redes de comunicación, la moral es fundamental se ahorran vidas.

Cierto que tienen a los nazis controlando, pero cortando las comunicaciones el desanimo se multiplica, pasa como con los puentes es dificilmente explicable. No me creo que no tengan controladas las antenas de movil. y tumbarlas hubiera sido muy facil. Lo mismo que con la tv.


----------



## UNKAS (1 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y ya si eso,habría que valorar los nuevos amigos que le están saliendo a los rusos (Hungría, Serbia, China, India, Arabia Saudí, irán....todo África...). Y algunos son como el primo de zumosol. Muy recomendable tenerles de amiguitos.



Hungria y Serbia de nuevos amigos no tienen nada. China, India, los saudíes... juegan sus propias cartas, amigo-difusamente neutral hasta que me convenga y ni un segundo más...


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



La MOMIA de los PINCHAZOS INVISIBLES, falta su marido en la ecuación y tenemos bingo.


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si teneis familiares o amigos en varsovia pedidles que lo abandonen tan pronto como puedan...




Abandone Vd. Riga también. Si los orcos están tan locos como para llegar a la escalada nuclear afectará Riga incluso antes que Varsovia.
Vaya a Kamchatka con los chukotos que seguro que estarán muy contentos de acoger asustaviejas baratos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Salamandra (1 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mi impresion personal, es que los generales de la Otan quieren que Rusia avance hacia Transnistria rodeando la ciudad de Odessa por el norte, todas las maniobras occidentales en Moldavia, parecen indicar eso, *estara preparando la Nato una contraofensiva, para aniquilar a las fuerzas rusas que avancen sobre Nikolaev ???. *





mazuste dijo:


> Lo mas curiosamente sospechoso de ese proyecto de ley:
> se presentó un mes antes de que se iniciara la "invasión".
> ¿Qué tal?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044025



Se le olvida el coste de los juicios y de las cárceles. Aun así lo pagarán a gusto.

Al haber: tienen las tropas entrenadas para largo tiempo. Podrá vender armas porque las ha lucido y no podrán ningunearla y de mientras hasta puede que se quede con su sistema particular de cambio, al menos testimonialmente.

Se le olvida lo que les ha costado para nada al otro bando y lo tranquilo que va a estar mientras estamos pagando pagando deudas. También merece la pena incluir el buen bocado que le ha dado Sam a sus finanzas porque aquí hemos visto que ha tenido que ir con la cesta por unos pocos países, me parece que también ahí ha tenido la otra parte que incurrir en gastos extras..

En fin ,el próximo debiera ser China pero si podemos celebrar el fin de esta historia ¿ Quien se atreve? y sobre todo si no hay más países ¿se puede conformar el el primo de Zumosol.


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, USA y sus putitas están entregando mucho material a....¡unos bandidos! el ejército ukro parece el ejército de Jerjes, excepto los satanistas canibales, el resto va a latigazos, el resultado es que en cuanto pueden se rinden y piden no ser devueltos bajo ningún copento. Asi que todo ese material sofisticado está cayendo en manos de la Banda del Moco dirigidos por Pennywise. Cuando los liberadores lleguen a Dnieper, serán cogidos por la retaguardia por los meapilas polacos y ¡ujunjujujui!



No te das cuenta que solo dices chorradas, si tuvieras algo serio que decir de la ofensiva Rusa lo dirías y no tendrías que recurrir a esa sarta de chorradas m


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

A los rusos les queda unos 8 días para el famoso desfile, ¿no? Como no aprieten muchísimo el acelerador van a quedar peor de lo que ya están, me refiero a su imagen militar.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Abandone Vd. Riga también. Si los orcos están tan locos como para llegar a la escalada nuclear afectará Riga incluso antes que Varsovia.
> Vaya a Kamchatka con los chukotos que seguro que estarán muy contentos de acoger asustaviejas baratos.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Miremoslo por el lado bueno, si estalla el cotarro nuclear, de Pennywise Zopensky y su Banda del Moco no quedarán ni el ADN, al menos nos iremos de este mundo sabiendo que su fofa cara de maricón se ha frito como un churro.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ya dijimos que solo eran un bluff para alimentar a la borregada ignorante, como los NLAW, como los switchblade, como la payasada de los tanques capturados por granjeros, la falta de combustible, etc.
> Ya ni dos meses dura la propaganda antes de venirse abajo.
> Por cierto: os toca la cuarta dosis.



Y antes de finalizar el verano la quinta. Este es vuestro futuro


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> 80, va subiendo el número de liberados, bien




Vd. no sabe en dónde está la localidad a donde los llevan ¿a que no?.
Los mandan a Siberia, ese acto es un crimen de guerra, pero Vd. aplaude cualquier cosa que haga Putín. 



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No te das cuenta que solo dices chorradas, si tuvieras algo serio que decir de la ofensiva Rusa lo dirías y no tendrías que recurrir a esa sarta de chorradas m



Para nazis como tú, basta y sobra. Los ucranianos son mierda y ya han sido derrotados, no tienen masa de maniobra, no tienen transportes, en cuanto asoman su cara demoníaca del barro, los KA-52 los vaporizan, solo les queda morir sobre el terreno o terminar en Siberia, JO DE TE.


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Miremoslo por el lado bueno, si estalla el cotarro nuclear, de Pennywise Zopensky y su Banda del Moco no quedarán ni el ADN, al menos nos iremos de este mundo sabiendo que su fofa cara de maricón se ha frito como un churro.



Sabemos desde hace bastante tiempo que es Vd. subnormal pero podría taparse un poco, lo grave de su caso es que parece estar orgulloso de ser retrasado.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Expected (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Hungria y Serbia de nuevos amigos no tienen nada. China, India, los saudíes... juegan sus propias cartas, amigo-difusamente neutral hasta que me convenga y ni un segundo más...



Mejor tenerles difusos que en contra


----------



## Erebus. (1 May 2022)

Buenas noticias


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Perdidas Rusas *fuente: Oryx
> 
> Tanques (595)* de los cuales destruidos: 308, dañados: 17, abandonados: 49, capturados: 221
> 
> ...



Oryx es una página de una seriedad incuestionable, todos los vehículos están confirmados y geolocalitzados.... Pero solo de los que hay foto. Ahí va una parte del sesgo, que los rusos no publican todo lo que destruyen ni mucho menos. La otra es que el que monto y paga esa página es el fabricante del dron Bayraktar, siendo esta página la mejor publicidad de su producto.


----------



## kelden (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que quieren es que sea un títere de sus intereses, casi lo consiguieron con la Perestroika y poniendo al Borracho pero con lo que no contaban es que el Borracho (que era un cabrón con avaricia) se la iba a terminar jugando también a ellos.
> 
> Así es la vida.
> 
> Saludos.



Ni el borracho ni Putin son o eran relevantes. El "hombre fuerte" en Rusia ahora mismo es un tal Patrushev, Putin solo pone la cara. Lo que ocurrió en la URSS en 1990 fue que la élite comunista decidió quedarse con todo lo que habían estado administrando, sin poseerlo, durante 70 años con la complicidad del propio "deep state" soviético que participó también de la rapiña. Comprobado que ese camino es una puta ruina para el pais, lo que queda de aquel "deep state" (básicamente las buracracias de los servicios de inteligencia y militares), reconvertido el comunismo y el internacionalismo a una especie de nacionalismo imperial de derechas, o incluso sin ideología alguna, simplemente con el objetivo de cualquier pais ... perdurar, han dicho que hasta aquí.


----------



## mapachën (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es decir, si la OTAN pone el escudo antimisiles (potencialmente puede ser usado ofensivamente) en Europa occidental y lo extiende hasta Polonia y Rumanía, la OTAN no está amenazando a la gente que vive en Rusia.
> 
> Pero si Rusia despliega misiles en Kaliningrado en respuesta, podemos hablar de un matón que amenaza con sus pepinos a indefensos e inocentes civiles europeos
> 
> Entiendo



Los misiles ya están en Kaliningrad… no te hagas el inocente.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después de sufrir el bombardeó, los ucranianos que sobreviven se alejan como zombis por el campo…así son las guerras…



Al menos los rusos no se ceban con los heridos, como sí hemos visto hacer a los "valientes" ucranianos.
Por otra parte, es lo más inteligente, esos heridos necesitan ser alimentados, curados, transportados...son un valor negativo para el enemigo.


----------



## kelden (1 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Rusia está sufriendo una estrepitosa derrota en el frente del Tweeter. La situación en el terreno físico en cambio no es tan mala. Ya lo comprobarás.



No es que no sea mala. Es inmejorable. Tenemos a unos encerrados en las madrigueras que no asoman el hocico ni p'a cagar y otros bombardeando 24/7 a full esas madrigueras hasta que se mueren todos o se rinden. Y cuando a los de la madriguera les da por asomar el morro no duran media hora.

La duración de está guerra depende únicamente de lo reistentes que hayan hecho las madrigueras.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Esto es lo que queda del ejército de Pennywise


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Mientras tanto en Moscú..


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No suelo entrar ha este hilo, pero hoy he entrado y he hecho un pequeño análisis Paco de Mier, y me sorprende que el número de videos de cacharros destruidos de rusos y ukranianos es de 10 a 1 a favor de los ukros por cada 10 videos de chatarra rusa decostruida en el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa está atascada, aquí sale uno o dos como máximo, sin embargo veo la moral pro Putin muy alta, demasiado alta diría yo viendo el número de bajas y de material perdido, y esto me da que pensar, habrán perdido el norte? Parecen Hitler en su búnker dando órdenes de contraataque cuando todo estaba ya perdido.
> Pobres espero que esté debacle no influya en sus vidas y que cuando todo pase puedan volver a sus que haceres normales.



Y si le haces caso a Disturbed y a otros, la relación es de 100 a 1.
Es más, no los destruyen, los capturan (con arpones balleneros supongo).
Con lo cual ya te puedes imaginar la veracidad de esos datos.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*El canciller Scholz se defiende por su actuación en la guerra de Ucrania.*

Las críticas sobre el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz han sido continuas, tan buen punto estalló la guerra en Ucrania por su supuesta inacción para ayudar a los defensores frente a Rusia, algo que este domingo ha negado.

“Tomo mis decisiones rápidamente y en coordinación con nuestros socios”, ha defendido Scholz, quien hace unos días por fin *dio el paso de suministrar armamento pesado a Ucrania tras meses de ambigüedad en su política de cooperación con las tropas ucraniana.*

Por otro lado, el canciller alemán ha añadido que no quiere dar un paso en falso y dejar a su país en una situación comprometedora: *“Sospecho de actuar demasiado apresuradamente y de que Alemania lo haga sola”, ha concluido*

La Vanguardia.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que es eso. Destruir el Ebro es el fin de España. En USA el aguante es mayor porque aquello está vacío. Es lo mismo que las arenas asfálticas de Canadá, que destruyen áreas del tamaño de países europeos pero en una o dos provincias casi vacías. Por algo en Europa hay varios países que no lo quieren pese a que podría venirles bien. Aparte , es muy exigente en recursos financieros y determinada mano de obra que no es fácil de encontrar, ahora en USa los salarios en el sector están disparados .



Y otra cosa @frangelico que la patente de la fracturación hidráulica le pertenece a EE.UU. y sin su consentimiento y "ayuda" es imposible de ejecutar.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 May 2022)

Los satanistas detienen a Marsupia al confundirlo con el gorila escapado del zoo


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

No se que estará pasando en territorio Ruso, que de repente no hay más que incendios casuales.....


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Disculpa, pero esta es más acertada para los señores azov:


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Rusia debe reconocer que con la cantidad de militares que tiene ahora en ucrania es imposible ganar terreno sin salir de las victorias pírricas que lleva.
> 
> Que subestimaron el radicalismo y fanatismo del pueblo ucraniano contra ellos es innegable.
> Que este fue su plan desde el principio y esperaban una guerra lenta y con miles de bajas, guau ajedrez 5d de putin nivel gran maestro
> ...



Mismas palabras y mismos usuarios con diferentes cuentas. Normal que el foro vaya de capa caída desde hace años, excepto por unos pocos que lo mantienen a flote, sin ellos esto ya hubiera sido otro ForoCoches/Menéame más.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya lo comprobarás, hablas en futuro que es indemostrable, el presente es el que es y se puede demostrar nos indica todo lo contrario , 10 a 1 y sin utilizar el armamento pesado que les están enviando, mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol.
> Pero confirmas mis sospechas, no veis la realidad sólo apelais a un futuro incierto sin ver el presente.



Te olvidas del primo Zumosol que callando, callando va haciendo, antes de que caiga Rusia, el dólar desaparece de los mercados internacionales.

O eres tan ingenuo de creer que China, India o Irán lo van a permitir, has de tener una visión "holística" del conflicto y luego proyectarla a casos concretos, aparte y lo siento por la gente inocente que sufrirá, USA ya tendrá bastante si pasa la temporada de Huracanes sin un fuerza 4 - espero que no llegue ningun fuerza 5 - que impacte en sus costas o haga inviable la extracción de petróleo, empieza en Junio y se prevé fuerte.

Otro tema es que la actual cosecha USAna esta bajo expectativas debido a una sequia que esta azotando USA y para la proxima cosecha faltan fertilizantes.





__





Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor







droughtmonitor.unl.edu





The 2022 Atlantic hurricane season will be more active than usual, researchers say


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y otra cosa @frangelico que la patente de la fracturación hidráulica le pertenece a EE.UU. y sin su consentimiento y "ayuda" es imposible de ejecutar.



Esa es otra, efectivamente. No hay capacidad técnica en otros países. Esto es algo que si no va resolviendo el espionaje hará que se queden sin explotar muchas grandes reservas de gas. Argentina es parte de ese drama, con fracking podría solucionar todas sus limitaciones energéticas y exportar incluso, pero nadie quiere allegar los enormes recursos financieros necesarios, y el capital humano en esa industria es limitado. 
Que de todos modos con el convencional se llega de sobra a 2060 y para entonces se supone que habrá maravillas que lo harán innecesario. Eso o perecerá media humanidad , porque vamos ganando tiempo pero la amenaza del agotamiento de recursos fósiles sigue ahí


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Se confirma lo de Gerasimov por momentos. Herido de metralla en un ataque en su pierna derecha.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Disculpa, pero esta es más acertada para los señores azov:



Los parecidos son casi idénticos excepto por los tatuajes y la barba.
Son la nueva élite de "inteligentes y salvadores del Mundo libre y democrático" que nos tienen que salvar de los turcochinos. Fin de la ironía.


----------



## Señor X (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1. La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Pelosi, afirma que Estados Unidos apoyará a Ucrania hasta el final. ¿El fin de Ucrania?



Creo que fue Kissinger el que dijo que tener a EEUU de enemigo era malo, pero tenerlo de amigo era aun peor. Si alguien recuerda la cita exacta o si fue él u otro, que la ponga.

Si yo fuese Ucraniano, me echaría a temblar con esas declaraciones. Ucrania está finiquitada. No va a quedar de ellos ni el nombre.


----------



## juanmanuel (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La pista tendría que ver con la reconstrucción del ejercito ucraniano desde el oeste
> ( ya han dado por perdido el este y los que pueden hacerlo se están retirando),
> bajo el mando directo de generales USAnos y el material estándar de la OTAN.
> Eso se comenta en algunos mentideros, como el del Saker.



Seria un error muy grave de occidente.
Rusia puede recurrir a decenas de miles de combatientes de diversos paises con sed de venganza por cuenta de las atrocidades del ultimo medio siglo, o de rencores mas antiguos. Dejaria el oeste de Ucrania completamente devastado, lo que supondria un alivio para Rusia y una carga todavia mayor, en millones de desplazados y gastos para occidente, sean estos militares o sociales.
Rusia puede financiar una guerra asi, de bajo costo por ser un escenario chico no uno global, con sus ventas de energia.
Ademas con toda certeza iba a recibir ayudas desde muchos lugares que verian con satisfaccion el desgaste de occidente.
China a la cabeza con su enorme industria, la ayuda no seria publica, por supuesto.
Sirios, Irakies, Iranies, Norcoreanos, Vietnamitas, Somalies, Serbios, Yemenies y la lista no termina nunca.
A diferencia de los mercenarios contratados por occidente estos irian por dinero y por odio, una combinacion peligrosa.
Cuantos cientos de miles de muertos tolerarian las sociedades occidentales. Cuanta decadencia economica, que ademas trae aparejada la incapacidad financiera de sustentar una guerra prolongada.
La Blitzkrieg nazi no era, solamente, una tactica militar. Era el reconocimiento tacito de no tener capacidad de enfrentar una guerra prolongada.
Una buena parte de la riqueza occidental viene de la rapiña de otras naciones. Si no solo no pueden rapiñar, sino que ademas pierden dinero, simplemente colapsan.
Incluso paises como Brasil o India que no estan de ningun modo enfrentados con occidente pondrian algunas fichas, en forma sigilosa, por Rusia, porque saben que la decadencia occidental los beneficia y les da mayor margen de maniobra.
Asi, no creo que occidente vaya por ese camino, aunque si todo fuese tan racional Gran bretaña no se habria suicidado con dos guerras mal planificadas que demolieron su imperio en menos de medio siglo, cuando les habia costado mas de 2 siglos construirlo.


----------



## alnitak (1 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Abandone Vd. Riga también. Si los orcos están tan locos como para llegar a la escalada nuclear afectará Riga incluso antes que Varsovia.
> Vaya a Kamchatka con los chukotos que seguro que estarán muy contentos de acoger asustaviejas baratos.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!




aqui se tiene claro.que habra invasion rusa en cuanto se produzca el.desenlace... para ti informacion riga y moscu estan casi en la.misma latitud ... y solo a 400 km asi que imposible.que moscu lance un nuke tan cerca de moscu y con vientos adversos..


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> azovstal
> 
> Quien piense que no hay que bombardear y matar a todos los invasores para liberar a estos niños es que es un hijo de puta



Tener a esas criaturas como escudos humanos muestra la calaña repugnante que se oculta ahí.
Malditas sean vuestras almas, gusanos.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Creo que fue Kissinger el que dijo que tener a EEUU de enemigo era malo, pero tenerlo de amigo era un peor. Si alguien recuerda la cita exacta o si fue él u otro, que la ponga.
> 
> Si yo fuese Ucraniano, me echaría a temblar con esas declaraciones. Ucrania está finiquitada. No va a quedar de ellos ni el nombre.



To be an enemy of the US is dangerous, but to be a friend is fatal.


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te olvidas del primo Zumosol que callando, callando va haciendo, antes de que caiga Rusia, el dólar desaparece de los mercados internacionales.
> 
> O eres tan ingenuo de creer que China, India o Irán lo van a permitir, has de tener una visión "holística" del conflicto y luego proyectarla a casos concretos, aparte y lo siento por la gente inocente que sufrirá, USA ya tendrá bastante si pasa la temporada de Huracanes sin un fuerza 4 - espero que no llegue ningun fuerza 5 - que impacte en sus costas o haga inviable la extracción de petróleo, empieza en Junio y se prevé fuerte.
> 
> ...



China mordiendo la mano que le da de comer, claro claro.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Creo que fue Kissinger el que dijo que tener a EEUU de enemigo era malo, pero tenerlo de amigo era un peor. Si alguien recuerda la cita exacta o si fue él u otro, que la ponga.
> 
> Si yo fuese Ucraniano, me echaría a temblar con esas declaraciones. Ucrania está finiquitada. No va a quedar de ellos ni el nombre.











Why did Henry Kissinger once say, "To be an enemy of the US is dangerous, but to be a friend is fatal"?


Answer (1 of 159): Because it’s a true statement.




www.quora.com


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se que estará pasando en territorio Ruso, que de repente no hay más que incendios casuales.....



Pues lo mismo que esta pasando en EE UU . Los accidentes ocurren . 
Esta muy bien explicado en el Principio de Indeterminacion de Heisenberg


----------



## Carlos Dutty (1 May 2022)

Parece que hay muchos rusos que opinan que viven bajo un estado autoritario:


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> aqui se tiene claro.que habra invasion rusa en cuanto se produzca el.desenlace... para ti informacion riga y moscu estan casi en la.misma latitud ... y solo a 400 km asi que imposible.que moscu lance un nuke tan cerca de moscu y con vientos adversos..



Como si les importara, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de pruebas nucleares aberrantes del pasado. Los yankis ídem, ambos son tal para cual.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

La información es proporcionada por Radio Svoboda, citando varias fuentes. 

Varios canales de telegramas escriben eso:
1. Gerasimov tiene heridas en las piernas o en las caderas.
2. La guardia de Gerasimov y varios soldados del convoy de evacuación muertos.
3. Las heridas de Gerasimov se produjeron en un ataque contra el puesto de mando avanzado del 2º Ejército ruso cerca de Izyum.


----------



## No al NOM (1 May 2022)

Marsupia es el primero de muchos, os pensabais que la lista de traidores a las personas inocentes y civiles asesinados era una broma?

No os queda nada, esto solo acaba de empezar


----------



## Guanotopía (1 May 2022)

Los desertores de Ucrania que piden asilo en España: "Mis amigos han muerto en la guerra"


El Ministerio de Interior tramitó el año pasado 2.396 peticiones de protección internacional por parte de personas procedentes del país y 1.803 acabaron con una resolución desfavorable




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> La OTAN no se ha desplegado en dirección a ninguna parte. Algunos países han solicitado motu proprio el ingreso en la alianza. No hay nadie obligado a estar ni a solicitar el acceso.
> Ahora díganos por qué motivo esos países han considerado durante esas tres décadas que sería mejor para ellos formar parte de la alianza.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!




A España en su día le advirtieron de que no entrar en la NATO podría suponer consecuencias en Ceuta y Melilla y las Islas Canarias como las que ocurrieron en la RASD. Pero todo su ingreso fue muy voluntario.

Claro claro...

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> China mordiendo la mano que le da de comer, claro claro.



Sigues sin comprender nada, los papeles no alimentan, los cereales si y de eso no van sobrados los USAnos.
Das más valor a una trozo de papel que a un bien tangible y eso es lo que hará falta en el futuro, el dólar valía mientras estaba respaldado por el petróleo, actualmente ni Arabia lo respalda y menos Iran o Rusia.









WSJ News Exclusive | Saudi Arabia Considers Accepting Yuan Instead of Dollars for Chinese Oil Sales


Saudi Arabia is in active talks with Beijing to price its oil sales to China in yuan, people familiar with the matter said, a move that would dent the U.S. dollar’s dominance of the global petroleum market and mark another shift by the world’s top crude exporter toward Asia.




www.wsj.com


----------



## magufone (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se que estará pasando en territorio Ruso, que de repente no hay más que incendios casuales.....



Se llama foco.
Antes no miraba nadie, ahora si.
En Belgorod pueden hacer sabotajes, por ejemplo... en Sajalin, mas complicado...
Pero para algunos todo será made by Ukraine/USA/maroto el de la moto.
Me recuerda a cierta celula arabe que se atribuia hasta la explosion de un petardo en fallas...


----------



## No al NOM (1 May 2022)

O liberan a Pablo González o Marsupia se queda sin cabeza, ese sería el trato Ya


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (1 May 2022)

*¿Puede UCRANIA hacer caer la DICTADURA BIELORRUSA? - VisualPolitik*



Putin YA ha “conquistado” Bielorrusia... ¡Y sin disparar ni un sólo tiro! Este país, conocido como la última dictadura de Europa, ha terminado convirtiéndose en un títere del Kremlin: Rusia tiene tropas estacionadas en su territorio y está dispuesta a poner incluso silos nucleares. Sin embargo, la brecha entre el dictador Bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenka, y sus ciudadanos es más grande que nunca. La crisis económica en este país es mucho más grave que la de Rusia—y los bielorrusos no tienen gas natural ni petróleo para poder combatir las sanciones económicas. Además, a diferencia de Moscú, Minsk no tiene un control férreo sobre su ejército. La oposición está más organizada que nunca y ha llegado a realizar acciones de sabotaje contra las tropas rusas estacionadas en su país. ¿Puede caer Lukashenko? ¿Es posible que Bielorrusia caiga de la esfera de influencia rusa? En este vídeo te lo contamos.


----------



## xenofonte (1 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que esta pasando en EE UU . Los accidentes ocurren .
> Esta muy bien explicado en el Principio de Indeterminacion de Heisenberg




Si es el Heisenberg de Breaking Bad, podría ser. Si es el de la Mecánica Cuántica, su principio solo tiene efectos tangibles a nivel sub-atómico.


----------



## piru (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya lo comprobarás, hablas en futuro que es indemostrable, el presente es el que es y se puede demostrar nos indica todo lo contrario , 10 a 1 y sin utilizar el armamento pesado que les están enviando, mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol.
> Pero confirmas mis sospechas, no veis la realidad sólo apelais a un futuro incierto sin ver el presente.




Pero criatura.

Primero dices:
"hablas en futuro que es indemostrable"

Y a continuación:
"mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol."



Verás en 15 días


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 May 2022)

[


Magick dijo:


> Los trabajadores portuarios holandeses se han unido a sus colegas suecos para negarse a descargar un barco con diésel ruso en Ámsterdam.
> 
> El sindicato FNV Havens negó al barco el acceso al puerto de Ámsterdam.
> 
> Los trabajadores portuarios de Estocolmo habían hecho lo mismo, exigiendo una prohibición de la UE del petróleo ruso



Ni un julio a estos piratas naranjas y encima luego de pagar, con lo tacaños y genocidas que son


----------



## magufone (1 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Puede UCRANIA hacer caer la DICTADURA BIELORRUSA? - VisualPolitik*
> 
> 
> 
> Putin YA ha “conquistado” Bielorrusia... ¡Y sin disparar ni un sólo tiro! Este país, conocido como la última dictadura de Europa, ha terminado convirtiéndose en un títere del Kremlin: Rusia tiene tropas estacionadas en su territorio y está dispuesta a poner incluso silos nucleares. Sin embargo, la brecha entre el dictador Bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenka, y sus ciudadanos es más grande que nunca. La crisis económica en este país es mucho más grave que la de Rusia—y los bielorrusos no tienen gas natural ni petróleo para poder combatir las sanciones económicas. Además, a diferencia de Moscú, Minsk no tiene un control férreo sobre su ejército. La oposición está más organizada que nunca y ha llegado a realizar acciones de sabotaje contra las tropas rusas estacionadas en su país. ¿Puede caer Lukashenko? ¿Es posible que Bielorrusia caiga de la esfera de influencia rusa? En este vídeo te lo contamos.



Lol, el woke este que se de una vuelta por Bielorrusia y pregunte...
Joder con los sojaexpertos


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 May 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Parece que hay muchos rusos que opinan que viven bajo un estado autoritario:



Pasa igual en España, Antonio ha convertido el país en un engendro cubano, venezolano.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Parece que se confirma:


*Los primeros evacuados de la acería Azovstal llegarán a Zaporiyia el lunes

Un primer grupo de 100 civiles ucranianos evacuados de la acería Azovstal de la ciudad de Mariupol llegará el lunes a la ciudad de Zaporiyia, controlada por Ucrania, ha dicho el presidente Volodímir Zelenski. "¡Agradecidos con nuestro equipo! Ahora ellos, junto con (Naciones Unidas), están trabajando en la evacuación de otros civiles de la planta", ha escrito Zelenski en Twitter.*


El Mundo


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los desertores de Ucrania que piden asilo en España: "Mis amigos han muerto en la guerra"
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Interior tramitó el año pasado 2.396 peticiones de protección internacional por parte de personas procedentes del país y 1.803 acabaron con una resolución desfavorable
> ...



*"El hecho de desertar o ser considerado prófugo del servicio de armas, en el país de origen, no es por sí solo motivo de concesión de la condición de refugiado o del otorgamiento de algún tipo de protección"*

¿Y para los "sirios" sí?
¿Pero cómo pueden ser tan cínicos?


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo de 88 va en serio ?



*Andriy Yaroslavovych Melnyk*


> En 1997 se graduó en la Universidad Estatal de Lviv Ivan Franko, donde obtuvo el título de especialista en relaciones internacionales, traductor de alemán. A continuación, Melnyk *estudió *en *Suecia*, en la *Facultad de Derecho de la Universidad de Lund*, donde obtuvo un máster en Derecho Internacional. Además, hizo *prácticas *en la* Universidad de Harvard*. Domina el inglés y el alemán.
> 
> Asimismo, *Melnyk *es conocido por ser *miembro *de la *delegación ucraniana* que participa en las negociaciones del *Foro de Cooperación en materia de Seguridad y del Grupo Consultivo Conjunto de la OSCE y de la Comisión Consultiva de Cielos Abiertos*
> 
> El *27 de abril de 2015*, *Melnyk depositó flores *en la *tumba* del *nacionalista ucraniano y colaborador nazi* *Stepan Bandera* en *Múnich*


----------



## niraj (1 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> *Costo diario total: $ 63M*
> 
> *GUERRA DE 6 MESES COSTO TOTAL: $11.3 BILLONES DE DOLARES*




Comentario:

Leí que Putin le preguntó al Banco Central de cuánto disponían para aguantar sanciones o embargos y la cifra de reservas rondaba los *600.000 millones* (dicho en yanqui: 600 billones) de dólares equivalentes.

Según sus cálculos les daba para 6 meses de sanciones.

Creo que si llevan 11 billones gastados todavía les queda algún resto.  

Además, la reactivación de las fábricas (de camiones, tanques, artillería, misiles y municiones varias) significan un buen aporte "keynesiano" a la economía rusa.

En lo personal, creo que por ahora, entre los aumentos del precio de gas y los beneficios "keynesianos" de su actuación (liberó un montón de chatarra que ahora reconstruirán a nuevo), más o menos le cierra. El asunto es de aquí en adelante por cuanto tiempo aguantan con saldo a favor.


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

Cuando los agitadores y verdugos mediáticos
proclaman ser inocentes víctimas:


----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

----
--
155 km del u-bahn más los 340 km del s-bahn.....


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> mis pronósticos son que en cuestión de 15 días los Ukras se plantan en las puertas de Mauripol.




Hago cita para que puedas venir a verla en 15 días (y en 30... y en 40)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 May 2022)

buena mierda esta 
_
En febrero, descubrí que el gobierno británico había gastado 83 millones de libras esterlinas en los medios en *20 países* alrededor de Rusia.

Hay una guerra de información en la que también somos parte. La gran mentira del establishment es que solo los rusos hacen propaganda ("desinformación").


En 2020, Bellingcat fue uno de los 4 "socios" fundadores de Open Information Partnership (OIP), una alianza de organizaciones "para contrarrestar y exponer la desinformación" financiada en su totalidad por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido (FCDO).

FCDO afirma que no sabe si Bellingcat recibió fondos de la OIP_.


----------



## juanmanuel (1 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Para los que gustan del sabor de cimbeles turcochinos, hagamos cuentas de cuánto le está costando la fiesta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas mas loco que una cabra.


----------



## Casino (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A España en su día le advirtieron de que no entrar en la NATO podría suponer consecuencias en Ceuta y Melilla y las Islas Canarias como las que ocurrieron en la RASD. Pero todo su ingreso fue muy voluntario.
> 
> Claro claro...
> 
> Saludos.




Ese comentario va en el subforo de conspiraciones. Aquí hubo un referéndum. 
La psoe abogó por el sí. Agradézcaselo a González.




alnitak dijo:


> aqui se tiene claro.que habra invasion rusa en cuanto se produzca el.desenlace... para ti informacion riga y moscu estan casi en la.misma latitud ... y solo a 400 km asi que imposible.que moscu lance un nuke tan cerca de moscu y con vientos adversos..




The Brief – Wiping out Warsaw


Russia would then retaliate, possibly by wiping out a symbolic place with nuclear weapons. Warsaw indeed qualifies, as does Riga, Tallinn, or Vilnius. 



De nada.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los canales de Telegram los utilizan los dos por igual y por ahí es por donde vienen la mayoría de videos, a nos ser que los Ukras dispongan de una nueva tecnología de edición de vídeos y todo se fake.




Al menos en este foro la mayoría de los vídeos son "de Twitter".  (me refiero a los anti-rusos). Haz la cuenta y verás.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

En Melitopol, Ucrania ocupada por Rusia, los rusos izaron una enorme bandera soviética de tiempos de guerra y tocaron una canción estalinista de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que insta a "poner una bala en un cráneo de escoria fascista podrida, para preparar un ataúd fuerte para la basura de la humanidad". .


----------



## magufone (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando los agitadores y verdugos mediáticos
> proclaman ser inocentes víctimas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044108



Con esto de Ucrania esto teniendo un dejavu covid muy grande... Gente que NO TIENE NI REPUTA IDEA postulando e intentando sentar cátedra...
Con lo sano que era antes buscar información y preguntar antes del rebuzno.
Puta cultura woke en la que todos creen que su opinion es la que vale...


----------



## Larsil (1 May 2022)

La nacionalidad es una pantochada, la elie es sobre lo que basa todo.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> China mordiendo la mano que le da de comer, claro claro.




La misma mano que le da de comer es la que la ESTRANGULA... y los chinos LO SABEN. Simplemente que son pacientes y "orientales" en el modo de hacer las cosas. 

Mientras aguantan y se preparan, comen de esa mano.
Cuando toque el momento, la cortarán.

Son chinos, no idiotas.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor ucraniano está tramando un plan para aumentar el número de las Fuerzas Armadas en un 30 por ciento tras recibir equipamiento militar de Occidente. La oficina presidencial apoya esta iniciativa. Se espera un reclutamiento adicional de reservistas a principios del verano.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46332



Reservistas que seguro que van con buen humor y alegría a luchar contra los rusos   
Ya lo estamos viendo en el lado húngaro. Y cuando los posturitas de Lvov tengan que mover el culo al Este...ya verás qué risa!!


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Cuando la URSS sucumbio, Rusia tuvo una buena oportunidad de mirar al futuro con un cierto optimismo, por desgracia se apoderaron de ella los mismos matones de la KGB que llevaron a la URSS a su colapso, los mismos que estan a punto de hacer colapsar a Rusia.


----------



## El_Suave (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En Melitopol, Ucrania ocupada por Rusia, los rusos izaron una enorme bandera soviética de tiempos de guerra y tocaron una canción estalinista de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que insta a "poner una bala en un cráneo de escoria fascista podrida, para preparar un ataúd fuerte para la basura de la humanidad". .




Tiembla pendejo.


----------



## Sinjar (1 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

Ya que es domingo para pasar el rato descansando, me estoy paseando por un web-blog de fotografía artística ruso, os paso la dirección y muestro una de las muchas fotos.








35PHOTO - social network for professional photographers


Catalogs of professional author's photographs. Sorting photos by genre, popularity, novelty and so forth. The authors rating. Photos of applicants for participation in the portal. Photographic equipment reviews.




35photo.pro










Anna
Казанцев Алексей


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Da la impresión de que algunos gobiernos se dejan aconsejar por el famoso "engullidor en la frente"
> 
> Finlandia construirá una valla en su frontera con Rusia, según declaró un oficial militar a MTV3.
> 
> ...



Decisión inteligente.
Rusia es el tercer país al que Finlandia exporta, por valor de más de 4.000 millones de dólares, un 1,5% de su PIB.
Aparte de otros acuerdos, como el del espacio aereo, que no sé cuánto dinero le estará costando a Finlandia extra.
Son listos estos Finlandeses


----------



## terro6666 (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La misma mano que le da de comer es la que la ESTRANGULA... y los chinos LO SABEN. Simplemente que son pacientes y "orientales" en el modo de hacer las cosas.
> 
> Mientras aguantan y se preparan, comen de esa mano.
> Cuando toque el momento, la cortarán.
> ...



Matar a tus principales compradores un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

*Rusia denuncia un "sabotaje" en un puente que se vino abajo en la región de Kursk.*
Rusia ha denunciado este domingo* un "acto de sabotaje" en un puente ferroviario* que colapsó parcialmente en la región de Kursk, fronteriza con Ucrania, y ha abierto un caso penal, denuncia el gobernador, Román Starvoit. En su cuenta de Telegram señala que "lamentablemente se ha confirmado que fue un sabotaje", si bien no dijo quién o quiénes lo cometieron.

*"Las autoridades y especialistas de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad lo investigarán",* ha escrito. El equipo de investigadores trabaja actualmente en el puente, mientras que los especialistas ferroviarios ya han abandonado el lugar y están listos para repararlo, dijo el gobernador.


----------



## HUROGÁN (1 May 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Parece que hay muchos rusos que opinan que viven bajo un estado autoritario:



A nadie cabal le ha de sorprender que el nivel democrático ha de restringirse bajo determinados estados de agresión exterior e interior... mediante proxis camuflados y cooptados en los ámbitos cultural, militar, epidemiológico , terrorista y que infiltran desinformación mediática y ONG's para disolver la propia cohexión nacional y legitimidad política. Ocurre siempre en caso de guerra ya sea ésta oficiosa o declarada.

Estas neoguerras no declaradas y oficiadas mediante proxis de infiltración ideológica insidiosa, necesitan ser combatidas restringiendo las libertades politicas, que sean vias usadas por el enemigo como vector de troyanos viricos para infectar tu nación.

Y resulta hasta cómico observar que usan también este efecto como arma arrojadiza... proclamando que vives en un régimen dictatorial y autoritario, cuando son precísamente ellos quienes lo han provocado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

Asia se beneficia de la estupidez europea…no se podía saber…


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ----
> --
> 
> 155 km del u-bahn más los 340 km del s-bahn.....



Moscú también tiene una extensa red de tranvías...que no entran en ese cálculo


----------



## Botones Sacarino (1 May 2022)

Parece que los malvados ucras han tirado abajo otro helicóptero de ataque a tierra Ka-52 aligator, esta vez con un ATGM tipo Stugna-P. No es normal tirar un helicóptero con un ATGM ni tampoco es normal que hagan estático a tan baja altura dónde pueden ser blanco fácil de armas ligeras o ATGm´s.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 May 2022)

*Putin ha introducido un estado de emergencia en la región de Belgorod*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha declarado el estado de emergencia en la región de Belgorod durante 60 días.

Recordemos que antes, el gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, dijo que el incendio se produjo en el territorio de una de las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa . Es de suponer que hubo una explosión de un depósito de municiones en Tomarovka.









Путин ввел режим чрезвычайного положения в Белгородской области - MigNews – новости Израиля и мира на русском языке


MigNews – популярный портал Израиля на русском языке. Никакой пропаганды – только главные новости о происходящем в политике, экономике, культуре, спорте и религии! Отдельный акцент – Израиль и Ближний Восток.




mignews.com





Info sobre la fuente: 




__





Mignews — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Otro día en el que los rusos avanzan solo unos metros. Cada día que pasa aumentan las probabilidades de victoria ucraniana en el Donbás, el reloj corre en contra de los rusos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

Pues todo indica que el 9 de Mayo se producirá la oficialización de la Tercera Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya que es domingo para pasar el rato descansando, me estoy paseando por un web-blog de fotografía artística ruso, os paso la dirección y muestro una de las muchas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver si nos invaden estas orcas


----------



## HelpAviation (1 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pues todo indica que el 9 de Mayo se producirá la oficialización de la tercera Guerra Mundial.



por qué esa fecha?


----------



## niraj (1 May 2022)

[ Photo ]
los reguladores del mercado financiero de China celebraron una reunión de emergencia con la participación de los bancos chinos
En China ha alarmado la capacidad de Estados Unidos y sus aliados para congelar los activos en dólares, como lo hizo con el Banco de Rusia.
Las autoridades chinas temen la introducción de tales medidas contra la República popular China "en caso de un conflicto militar regional u otra crisis".
Sospechamos que la batalla económica que ahora está ocurriendo para nosotros de manera invisible no es menos dramática que las batallas más grandes del pasado.
Sostenemos las levas para las fuerzas económicas aliadas. Son órdenes de magnitud más importantes que cualquier tanque.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Abstenuto (1 May 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Los misiles ya están en Kaliningrad… no te hagas el inocente.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



No sé si sigues la conversación

El despliegue de Iskander en Kalinigrado es posterior al despliegue del escudo antimisiles en Europa. Es la respuesta de Rusia a la previsión de extenderlo a Polonia y República Checa


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La información es proporcionada por Radio Svoboda, citando varias fuentes.
> 
> Varios canales de telegramas escriben eso:
> 1. Gerasimov tiene heridas en las piernas o en las caderas.
> ...



buena info le da USA a los ukros


----------



## circodelia2 (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> buena info le da USA a los ukros



Sin lugar a dudas, prácticamente es una guerra Rusia-Otan. 
....


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Buenas noticias



Ahí pasé siete dias y siete noches con un mapa y una brújula caminando como un loco y durmiendo haciendo agujeros en la tierra con mi cuchillo Aitor.
No he pasado mas frio y hambre en toda mi vida.


----------



## mapachën (1 May 2022)

Más fácil para las nukes americanas… con 20 nukes te quedas sin rusos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> por qué esa fecha?



Parece que se espera una declaración de Guerra por parte de Rusia durante el Desfile de la Victoria de dicho día.

Esto además de activar nuevos mecanismos de mayor transcendencia obligara a posicionarse al resto del mundo, especialmente a China como potencia mundial y otras potencias no a nivel mundial, pero si regional que a su vez encenderá las zonas y conflictos más calientes del planeta mucho más allá de la propia Ucrania.

No es la primera Guerra Mundial, pero será la primera global y probablemente nuclear, no contra zonas de población, pero si de uso indiscriminado de tal tipo de armamento en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Decisión inteligente.
> Rusia es el tercer país al que Finlandia exporta, por valor de más de 4.000 millones de dólares, un 1,5% de su PIB.
> Aparte de otros acuerdos, como el del espacio aereo, que no sé cuánto dinero le estará costando a Finlandia extra.
> Son listos estos Finlandeses



Por no hablar del abastecimiento de gas.


----------



## HUROGÁN (1 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La misma mano que le da de comer es la que la ESTRANGULA... y los chinos LO SABEN. Simplemente que son pacientes y "orientales" en el modo de hacer las cosas.
> 
> Mientras aguantan y se preparan, comen de esa mano.
> Cuando toque el momento, la cortarán.
> ...



Esa mano que da de comer...??? No dá, con la otra mano te roba o esconde el puñal de matarife para apuñalarte.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Moscú también tiene una extensa red de tranvías...que no entran en ese cálculo



181 km de líneas de tranvía, pero llegó a haber casi 400 km hace un siglo


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Sin lugar a dudas, prácticamente es una guerra Rusia-Otan.
> ....



quita el 'practicamente'


----------



## HelpAviation (1 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que se espera una declaración de Guerra por parte de Rusia durante el Desfile de la Victoria de dicho día.
> 
> Esto además de activar nuevos mecanismos de mayor transcendencia obligara a posicionarse al resto del mundo, especialmente a China como potencia mundial y otras potencias no a nivel mundial, pero si regional que a su vez encenderá las zonas y conflictos más calientes del planeta mucho más allá de la propia Ucrania.
> 
> No es la primera Guerra Mundial, paro será la primera global y probablemente nuclear.



y como afectara a España?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> por qué esa fecha?



Simplemente es el día del desfile militar y civil de los rusos por la Guerra Mundial…no es otra cosa.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Parece que se espera una declaración de Guerra por parte de Rusia durante el Desfile de la Victoria de dicho día.
> 
> Esto además de activar nuevos mecanismos de mayor transcendencia obligara a posicionarse al resto del mundo, especialmente a China como potencia mundial y otras potencias no a nivel mundial, pero si regional que a su vez encenderá las zonas y conflictos más calientes del planeta mucho más allá de la propia Ucrania.
> 
> No es la primera Guerra Mundial, paro será la primera global y* probablemente nuclearnuclea*r, no contra núcleos de población y si de uso indiscriminado de tal tipo de armamento en el campo de batalla.



si es así, espero que los anglos queden en el registro fósil como los trilobites


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> por qué esa fecha?











Día de la Victoria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otro día en el que los rusos avanzan solo unos metros. Cada día que pasa aumentan las probabilidades de victoria ucraniana en el Donbás, el reloj corre en contra de los rusos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> por qué esa fecha?



Ese día derrotaron al nazismo en 1945.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Por lo que he leído en telegram, son 4 los S-300 ucranianos destruidos.
> Si el gasto en defensa de Ucrania en el 2020 era de 5600 millones, se puede decir que con un solo golpe Rusia se ha llevado por delante el 10% del presupuesto anual ucraniano?
> 
> 125-150 millones de $ cada uno en 2009



El problema es que esos S-300 eran herencia de la URSS y por eso en realidad les salieron gratis. Y lo que sale gratis ni se tiene en cuenta, ahora que tienen que reponer es cuando en realidad deberían de notarlo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si es así, espero que los anglos queden en el registro fósil como los trilobites



Es una baza y un tipo de armamento absolutamente esencial en estos momentos. Las estratégicas se diseñaron para no usarse más allá del efecto disuasorio, pero las tácticas van a ser determinantes en un probable enfrentamiento entre potencias que cuenten con ellas, es más, quien no posea este tipo de armas es mejor que ni se movilice pues cuando se normalice su uso el resto de categorías militares pasarán a un segundo plano.


----------



## Waterman (1 May 2022)

¿Y a que se debe este "compromiso" con Ucrania? ¿No seria mejor para todas la partes dejarla a su suerte?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 May 2022)

Ucrania da por perdida esas zonas por lo que parece…Ucrania ha desconectado las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye de la comunicación móvil e Internet desde el sábado, dijo a TASS Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del Jefe de Crimea sobre Política de Información.




__





ТАСС







tass.ru


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 May 2022)

A falta de confirmación, este vídeo podría haber sido grabado en #Mariinka, en la óblast de #Donetsk.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como afectara a España?



Pues de lleno, somos enemigos de Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ----
> --
> 
> 155 km del u-bahn más los 340 km del s-bahn.....



Los suburbanos de Moscú creo que son 2500 Km dd red, es mucho pero son como 20M, los de París superan los 1500Km


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ucrania da por perdida esas zonas por lo que parece…Ucrania ha desconectado las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye de la comunicación móvil e Internet desde el sábado, dijo a TASS Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del Jefe de Crimea sobre Política de Información.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto si dice mucho de lo que está pasando.


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ucrania da por perdida esas zonas por lo que parece…Ucrania ha desconectado las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye de la comunicación móvil e Internet desde el sábado, dijo a TASS Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del Jefe de Crimea sobre Política de Información.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto si dice mucho de lo que está pasando.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> *"El hecho de desertar o ser considerado prófugo del servicio de armas, en el país de origen, no es por sí solo motivo de concesión de la condición de refugiado o del otorgamiento de algún tipo de protección"*
> 
> ¿Y para los "sirios" sí?
> ¿Pero cómo pueden ser tan cínicos?



no son cinicos, son escoria


----------



## delhierro (1 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El problema es que esos S-300 eran herencia de la URSS y por eso en realidad les salieron gratis. Y lo que sale gratis ni se tiene en cuenta, ahora que tienen que reponer es cuando en realidad deberían de notarlo.



Cuando la gente compara Ucrania con Irak es como si estuviera comparando una franja compuesta de Arizona , California, Nuevo Mexico y Texas desgajada de los EEUU, con Argentina en peso militar. 

Solo contando lo heredado, tenian una densidad antiaerea sin parangon en occidente. La URSS aunque tenia muchos más aviones que la Rusia actual, tenia desventaja en el aíre contra la OTAN y como Rusia hoy se apoyaba en una AA densisima y multicapa.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Creo que fue Kissinger el que dijo que tener a EEUU de enemigo era malo, pero tenerlo de amigo era aun peor. Si alguien recuerda la cita exacta o si fue él u otro, que la ponga.
> 
> Si yo fuese Ucraniano, me echaría a temblar con esas declaraciones. Ucrania está finiquitada. No va a quedar de ellos ni el nombre.











Ser enemigo de los EE.UU. es peligroso, ser amigo es mortal


Habrá quienes celebraron la sanción a Avilés pensando que el Ejército cerrará filas con Ortega. Confío en que eso no ocurra




www.laprensani.com


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y como afectara a España?



Básicamente como las anteriores dado que el potencial militar de España no le permite ir más allá de prestar apoyo al bando asociado, en este caso y en principio el antagónico al ruso. Pero desde un punto de vista militar es muy complejo prever el curso de los acontecimientos. 

Desde un punto de vista socioeconómico supondrá un desastre total, la idiosincrasia española siempre se ha visto muy dañada a nivel historico en circunstancias como las actuales.


----------



## Trilobite (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si es así, espero que los anglos queden en el registro fósil como los trilobites



Mande?


----------



## Guaguei (1 May 2022)

de hace menos de 1 hora


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

¿Cuánta fuerza tiene el rival?
¿Cuánto esfuerzo de guerra está dispuesto a hacer?
Si yo no soy capaz de al menos igualar esa magnitud, ya he perdido.
Puedo rendirme antes de luchar y ser destruido (pierdo, pero me salvo), o puedo luchar hasta morir (pierdo igualmente, y además, muero).
Si creo que soy capaz de igualar la magnitud fuerza y esfuerzo del rival, vale la pena luchar al menos por el empate.

El caso Ucrania es muy complicado. Realmente nadie sabe quien "hay detrás" de lo que simplificamos como "Ucrania". ¿Es meramente una subcontrata de USA? ¿De USA-Otan? ¿Obedece a voluntad propia real, aunque parcial, de la sociedad ucraniana?
Supongo que hay un poco de todo, voluntad política propia, buenos y malos consejeros/aliados exteriores, intereses geopolíticos globales donde ellos son solo un mero recurso humano y territorial necesario (pero prescindible).
Así que estimar la fuerza y capacidad de esfuerzo del lado "ucraniano" es complicado. Se sabe lo que se sabe del presupuesto público oficial del Gobierno de Ucrania, y con bastante detalle, los importantes paquetes económicos "legales" de USA. Se pueden estimar aportaciones Otan-UE, pero ya es más confuso.

Del lado ruso la cosa es algo más fácil.
En la práctica, en el frente de conflicto están ellos solos (hay "amigos interesados" detrás), pero el esfuerzo bélico, lo soporta Rusia sola.
La fuerza desplegada, según diversas estimaciones, podría valorarse en hasta unos 500 M $ diarios. Posiblemente sea menos, a costes/precios rusos.
Pero sirve esa cifra para tener una estimación inicial.

¿Y el esfuerzo que están dispuestos a realizar?
Hay antecedentes, Crimea.
¿Cuánto le costó a Rusia recuperar el dominio de Crimea?
140.000 M $.
Es el volumen de disminución de las reservas del Banco Central de Rusia a consecuencia de la anexión de Crimea.






Total de reservas (incluye oro, US$ a precios actuales) - Europe & Central Asia, Russian Federation | Data


Total de reservas (incluye oro, US$ a precios actuales) - Europe & Central Asia, Russian Federation from The World Bank: Data




datos.bancomundial.org





Desde 2016 las reservas han estado subiendo en pendiente pronunciada, superando la meseta histórica de alrededor de 500.000 M$ (obviamente, esto era lo previsible por parte de quien se prepara para algo gordo).
Es razonable pensar que Rusia está dispuesta a invertir en esta Operación Militar Especial al menos tanto como lo que significó Crimea, y posiblemente bastante más.
Solo en un nivel de % equivalente, nos vamos a una cifra de *170.000 M $*.

Estos serían los parámetros para estimar la capacidad y decisión de esfuerzo de guerra al que deben enfrentarse los enemigos de Rusia.

Por parte "ucraniana", se sabe que el banco central tenía unas reservas (menguantes ya en enero) de unos 30.000 M$.
Se sabe que USA ha puesto de momento y por ahora unos 13.500 M $ (estimo que UE-Otan otro tanto).
Se sabe que se aprobará una "cuenta de crédito especial" de unos 33.000 M $ (estimo que por parte de UE-Otan otro tanto).

Por tanto, el volumen de reserva económica comprometida por el lado "ucraniano" serían:
30.000 + 13.500 + 13.500 + 33.000 + 33.000 = *122.000 M $*

Por el lado de "esfuerzo económico" de momento la cosa parece favorable a Rusia.

En relación de cuanto tiempo de guerra se es capaz de mantener con esas reservas económicas, a razón de esos 500 M $ estimados diarios (inflados.), 170.000 / 500 = 340 días
Da para 11 meses.

Vale que no todas las reservas las destinas a operaciones bélicas, sino a aguantar la economía.
Pero de momento las sanciones apenas han tenido efectos prácticos allí (mucho efecto bumerang), y en la propia operación militar se han realizado importantes capturas que reponen y autofinancian la propia operación (arsenales capturados, barcos capturados,....)

Lo que nos lleva a que como mínimo, sin necesidad de ningún esfuerzo suplementario, el teatro bélico, en esta condiciones, pueda ser aguantado "sin despeinarse" como mínimo unos 6 meses.
Llevamos 2.


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sigues sin comprender nada, los papeles no alimentan, los cereales si *y de eso no van sobrados los USAnos.*



Capto tu argumento de fondo... pero decir que los norteamericanos no van "sobraos" de cereales...  (son uno de los principales productores agro-ganaderos del mundo).

Eso si, CAFE no tienen propio y por el café pueden invadir lo que haga falta o iniciar la 3ra guerra mundial sin problemas. Mientras tengan café (y alcohol, pero ese lo hacen ellos), estamos a salvo.


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

Hoy, el congresista Adam Kinzinger (R-IL) anunció su introducción de una resolución conjunta que autorizaría el uso de U.S. Fuerzas Armadas para defender la integridad territorial de Ucrania en caso de que Vladimir Putin intensifique su injusta guerra contra nuestros aliados democráticos


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A España en su día le advirtieron de que no entrar en la NATO podría suponer consecuencias en Ceuta y Melilla y las Islas Canarias como las que ocurrieron en la RASD. Pero todo su ingreso fue muy voluntario.
> 
> Claro claro...
> 
> Saludos.



De hecho entramos por una votación de unas cortes moribundas con 186 votos favorables entre los que curiosamente estuvieron CiU y PNV. Digo curiosamente porque cinco años después se hizo el referéndum y en PV y Cataluña, en Navarra y en la provincia de Las Palmas salió que no. Y probablemente se hizo trampa en el referéndum porque la derecha quería y el PSOE debía estar untado o acojonado, el caso es que la pregunta era si queríamos quedarnos pero fuera de la estructura militar integrada; tampoco está claro que se fuera a respetar un no en el referéndum porque la pregunta no era ssi querías salirte sino si "consideras que está dentro de los intereses generales de España..." El PP nos metió en ella en 1999 sin preguntar. Mientras no se pueda forzar un referéndum con las 500k firmas (ahora solo puedes llevarlas y pedir que se convoque y el gobiernod decide), votar no sirve de nada. A los suizos les preguntan por todo, aquies impensable un referendo de salida. Incluso cuando Marruecos nos ataque y robe territorio, algo que ocurrirá en cuanto muera Priscilla , que mucho no le falta, nadie nos ayudará y seguiremos dentro de la OTAN. Habremos tenido unos costes enormes para nada.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Mande?



jaja


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ucrania da por perdida esas zonas por lo que parece…Ucrania ha desconectado las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye de la comunicación móvil e Internet desde el sábado, dijo a TASS Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del Jefe de Crimea sobre Política de Información.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elemental Mr Watson
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Crimea + Kerson + Zaporize + Donetsk + Lugansk = 135 mil Km2 de territorio Ukro ( 20 % de territorio ) que Rusia no devolvera ni jarta de vodka . Cada dia esos territorios son menos ukros y mas rusos .
La " prueba del algodon " es la moneda . El RUBLO .
Cuando el RUBLO sustituya a la grivna esos territorios seran , de facto , rusos .
La " rusificacion " sera gradual : moneda , radio , television , internet , sellos de correos , policia , bomberos , Internet .
Y sobretodo , la propiedad . El clapham sospecha que Rusia hara quebrar los negocios de esas zonas y obligara a sus duenos ukros a venderlos a precios de saldo a compradores rusos .


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Bueno el cercanías y los trenes en Rusia son una bazofia, todo sea dicho.
Nada que ver con el metro, que cada minuto tienes un tren.

Pero es que con el coste de la gasofa, quién cojones va a coger un tren  
Funcionan mucho mejor los autobuses.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero esas cuatro unidades y el radar creo que son lo que se considera una batería S-300. No vale 100M cada vehículo sino los cinco, creo. Esto lo sabe @fulcrum29smt



Por las fotos, no parece una batería completa, pero vamos a estas alturas me imagino que es lo normal que les debe de quedar a estas alturas, un puzzle.

En cuanto a precios efectivamente, una batería S-300 PS o PT completa con todos sus equipos vale de 120 a 150 millones de dolares.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (1 May 2022)

Yo lo más chungo que veo de la situación actual es el tema del armamento nuclear táctico.

Unn pepino de esos puede volatilizar un contingente de 50.000 soldados o una flota completa en tiempo real. El primero que use 5 de esas habrá ganado la guerra, al menos sobre el teatro de operaciones.

No somos conscientes del potencial de esos artefactos, sin ir más lejos Rusia tan sólo con unos cañones tochos que tienen capacidad para disparar balas nucleares podría tomar todo el Este de Ucrania con una simple salva y Odessa y la zona sur restante tan sólo con un par de proyectiles.

El día que se use ese tipo de municiones no puede haber otra cosa porque no hay comparación posible. Lo que ahora se conoce como "pequeño" va de varias decenas de kilotones hasta unos pocos megatones, o sea que va desde algo varias veces Hiroshima hasta muchimas veces Hiroshima.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Pared de un antiguo cine en Mozdok, en Osetia del Norte.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 May 2022)

Primer video tomado de una evacuación en #Azov Steel Works (posiblemente tomado en la tarde)...NIÑOS Y MADRES.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 May 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Parece que hay muchos rusos que opinan que viven bajo un estado autoritario:



Yo también opino que vivo en un estado autoritario y no creo que sea el unico


----------



## pgas (1 May 2022)

_Ucrania: Vídeo que muestra la salida de los refugiados de la fábrica Azovstal en Mariupol, saliendo de los escombros y los restos que cubrían el suelo de la fábrica, destruida por los implacables ataques de Rusia.
La evacuación fue posible gracias al CICR y a la ONU

_

refugiados mis co*****


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Primer video tomado de una evacuación en #Azov Steel Works (posiblemente tomado en la tarde)...NIÑOS Y MADRES.



Más vale que se anden los rusos con cuidado, no me extrañaría que hubiera azovs y francotiradoras infiltrados.

Ahora bien, no entiendo la evacuación. Acaba de abrir un hilo un pollo con la última información del W. Pulido sobre los túneles secretos y la reconquista de Mariupol por los ucras.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 May 2022)

Bonustrack:


----------



## Magick (1 May 2022)

"Finlandia va a aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia y quiere ampliar la asistencia técnico-militar a Ucrania", - Primera Ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin


----------



## midelburgo (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final la tentación de un EMP será creciente. Y eso es una salvajada porque no creo que sea fácil calculsr el área afectada aproximada, que seguramente es enorme. No sé si con energía suficiente (esto será una de las claves de las guerras futuras, quizá el interés por desescalar los reactores nucleares vaya en parte por ahí ) se podrá hacer un generador de pulsos electromagnéticos locales , por ejemplo.



Pues igual van los tiros por ahí en el caso de Alemania. Después de Fuckushima quedó claro el peligro que presentaban.


----------



## mirkoxx (1 May 2022)

*Experto militar Boris Rozhin, reporte especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok*

_De lo esencial del día 1 de mayo de 2022_

1. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia llegaron a las afueras de Krasny Liman, la ciudad misma está en un semi-cerco.

2. En el área de Oskol, se continúa comprimiendo a la agrupación rodeada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, presionandola contra el río. El enemigo tiene problemas de abastecimiento.

3. Hay un ligero avance en Popasna. El ritmo sigue siendo lento. El enemigo controla las partes occidental y noroccidental de la ciudad.

4. En el área de Kazachey Lopan, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia tomaron 2 asentamientos. La lucha continúa en el área de Russkaya Lozovaya. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contraatacaron en dirección a Stary Saltov cerca del río Seversky Donets.

5. Mariúpol. Sin grandes cambios en Azovstal. Los rehenes están siendo liberados gradualmente.

6. En la dirección de Nikolaev, continúan las batallas posicionales. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anuncia la preparación de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en dirección a Krivoy Rog.

7. En la dirección de Zaporozhye, continúan los combates en las afueras de Gulyai-Pole y al este de la misma. El enemigo espera un mayor avance en la región de Dnepropetrovsk.

@voenkorkotenok

Сolonelcassad


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1044131
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, es que esto se cae por su propio peso. Desde ahora es de subnormales profundos dejar reservas en países OTAN. Sin duda esto debe haber sido una muy útil lección para China.


----------



## Nico (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En relación de cuanto tiempo de guerra se es capaz de mantener con esas reservas económicas, a razón de esos 500 M $ estimados diarios (inflados.), 170.000 / 500 = 340 días
> Da para 11 meses.




Me saco el sombrero por su análisis. Tenía los datos (los había puesto), pero ni de lejos me había tomado el trabajo de desglosarlos, analizarlos y exponerlos como lo has hecho tu.

Mi aplauso por tu curro.


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Creo que fue Kissinger el que dijo que tener a EEUU de enemigo era malo, pero tenerlo de amigo era aun peor. Si alguien recuerda la cita exacta o si fue él u otro, que la ponga.
> 
> Si yo fuese Ucraniano, me echaría a temblar con esas declaraciones. Ucrania está finiquitada. No va a quedar de ellos ni el nombre.


----------



## clapham5 (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Cuánta fuerza tiene el rival?
> ¿Cuánto esfuerzo de guerra está dispuesto a hacer?
> Si yo no soy capaz de al menos igualar esa magnitud, ya he perdido.
> Puedo rendirme antes de luchar y ser destruido (pierdo, pero me salvo), o puedo luchar hasta morir (pierdo igualmente, y además, muero).
> ...




Ese calculo esta mal , porque NO INCLUYE la apreciacion del RUBLO y la depreciacion del EURO .
Desde el 24 de Febrero el RUBLO ha ganado un 13 % frente al dolar . O sea , el coste para Rusia es un 13 % menos porque su moneda es mas fuerte que hace 67 dias . En cambio el EURO ha caido un 7 % ( de 1.13 a 1.05 )
La diferencia de 20 % favorable a Rusia se ampliara aun mas si el RUBLO sigue aumentando y el EURO cayendo .
Ademas . Estan los costes indirectos . Si la UE deja de importar energia rusa la produccion industrial europea ( consumidora de energia ) caeria arrastrando a la economia de servicios . Aumentaria el deficit y el EURO caeria aun mas .
Europa va de Farol y Rusia lo sabe .


----------



## Guaguei (1 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _$ 33 mil millones para una guerra a 5,000 millas de distancia.... Mientras tanto en Filadelfia: _



se trata de salvarse los de mas arriba de la piramide estan en peligro, no los de mas abajo


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Pues igual van los tiros por ahí en el caso de Alemania. Después de Fuckushima quedó claro el peligro que presentaban.



Con reactores portátiles o con muchos pequeños por ahí sembrados es más fácil tener "enchufes" para aparatos militares de alto consumo eléctrico como cañones EM , por ejemplo. Y quizá es más fácil vendérselo a la poblaicon, lo de Alemania es curioso, han cedido a la presión de los verdes y acabarán volviendo a meter nucleares.


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y sobretodo , la propiedad . El clapham sospecha que Rusia hara quebrar los negocios de esas zonas y obligara a sus duenos ukros a venderlos a precios de saldo a compradores rusos .



Ya está en marcha, modo "disimulado".
Se llama el instrumento "Código Fiscal Simplificado". Si quieres desarrollar una actividad económica, debes censarte en una de las Autoridades civiles y militares municipales, y pagarles impuestos (en rublos, por supuesto). 
Según leyes ucranianas, eso es delito gordo gordísimo, traición y colaboración con el enemigo, y los del SBU o cualquier fanático que pase por ahí, puede matarte sin más (matar rusos o "sospechosos de simpatizar" NO es delito en Ucrania ahora mismo).

Así que el dilema es o hacerte "ruso", sacándote tu nueva licencia fiscal y pagando impuestos (sabiendo que acabas de adquirir una patente de asesinato impune por parte de los fanáticos), o seguir siendo "ucraniano" y cerrar.


----------



## MiguelLacano (1 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hace unos dias dijo lo mismo de  Rubizhny , y era cierto, tambien con la zona industrial. Parece que tiene liena directa con los suyos y conoce bien la situación en los frentes. Este es un buen ejemplo de comunicación. Lástima que se ocupe solo de una peqeuña parte de la tropa y por lo tanto del frente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pasan los días, seguimos igual, sin avances, frentes que se consolidan, escaramuzas (¡informan hasta de 1 tanque destruido...!). Entre tanto, Rusia sin hacer lo que tenía que haber hecho hace muchas semanas. Lo adelanté y por desgracia vamos de cabeza a ello. “Tablas” que no son más que una derrota sin paliativos de los buenos. Un desastre solo atribuible a los políticos, con Putin a la cabeza.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> _Ucrania: Vídeo que muestra la salida de los refugiados de la fábrica Azovstal en Mariupol, saliendo de los escombros y los restos que cubrían el suelo de la fábrica, destruida por los implacables ataques de Rusia.
> La evacuación fue posible gracias al CICR y a la ONU
> 
> _
> ...



hay dos videos mezclados, el primero las tropas son rusas, el segundo son ucranianas, lo digo por los brazaletes, además en el primero acaban en un campamento de refugiados con bandera rusa y en el otro en una carretera desolada.

No se que pensar.,


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 May 2022)

Personalmente con que tuvieran cerebro me conformo.


----------



## Zhukov (1 May 2022)

Informe completo hoy y original, no he copiado resúmenes de otros, y con enlaces y noticias de interés humano, y recordatorios de los crímenes de guerra de Ucrania

Hay algunos avances pequeños pero importantes. Cada día que pasa es uno menos para que acabe este horror.









Parte de guerra 01/05/2022 Informes y noticias


Situación general: No hay cambios importantes en los frentes principales, pero el progreso es lento pero constante, luchando a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Un buen resumen de los camarada…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## NPI (1 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando los agitadores y verdugos mediáticos
> proclaman ser inocentes víctimas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044108



Público = OSF


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Informe completo hoy y original, no he copiado resúmenes de otros, y con enlaces y noticias de interés humano, y recordatorios de los crímenes
> 
> *Hay algunos avances pequeños pero important*es. Cada día que pasa es uno menos para que acabe este horror.
> 
> ...



la impresión que da es que los rusos están estancadísimos

Zhukov, alguna teoría porque han dejado/dejan la llegada continua de armas OTAN?. Es por impotencia?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania no necesita ganar ninguna batalla para ganar la guerra.
> 
> Ni vietnam ni afganistán ganaron nunca nignuna batalla, simplemente desgastaron al adversario hasta que se tuvo que retirar.
> 
> desgate por cierto cien veces menor al que están sufriendo ahora los rusos.



La ganarán en Polonia, Alemania, EEUU, hasta en España, adonde se están largando los ucros por millones. Los que pueden se van, solo se quedan los pobres que son levados a la fuerza por los ucronazis, dudo mucho que éstos forzados sean buenos combatientes o tripulantes de carros, a los primeros tiros se largan del frente. Ya está pasando que fuerzas especiales extranjeras intervengan mas y mas en los combates, señal de que los ucronazis carecen de oficiales de mando intermedio.


----------



## pemebe (1 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece esto, de 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Los 10 países con mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo en 2022


Estos son los 10 países con mayor producción de gas natural en el mundo en 2022, así como la situación de otros como Alemania, Francia, Italia y España.




www.businessinsider.es





Los 10 primeros paises en reservas

*Rusia*: 47.805 kilómetros cúbicos
*Irán*: 33.721 km³
*Qatar*: 24.072 km³
*Estados Unidos*: 15.484 km³
*Arabia Saudí*: 9.200 km³
*Turkmenistán*: 7.504 km³
*Emiratos Árabes Unidos*: 6.091 km³
*Venezuela*: 5.740 km³
*Nigeria*: 5.475 km³
*China*: 5.440 km³
Ucrania según tus datos 1.104 km³.

Es bastante, pero ni se acerca al 1% de las reservas mundiales.


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los 10 países con mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo en 2022
> 
> 
> Estos son los 10 países con mayor producción de gas natural en el mundo en 2022, así como la situación de otros como Alemania, Francia, Italia y España.
> ...



Alguien se ha hecho un lío con pies y metros. Las reservas ucranianas son de cierta entidad y les darían independencia energética y algo de capacidad exportadora pero nada más. Ahora hay también en el Mar Negro nuevos descubrimientos de cierto nivel en aguas turcas, rusas y rumanas, así que en las ucranianas habrá también. Esto es gas convencional, más fácil de explotar.


----------



## pepetemete (1 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Más vale que se anden los rusos con cuidado, no me extrañaría que hubiera azovs y francotiradoras infiltrados.
> 
> Ahora bien, no entiendo la evacuación. Acaba de abrir un hilo un pollo con la última información del W. Pulido sobre los túneles secretos y la reconquista de Mariupol por los ucras.



Reconquista de que???


----------



## mazuste (1 May 2022)

*Lo único que salvaguarda la Seguridad Europea es la paciencia de un Putin.*


----------



## Guanotopía (1 May 2022)

Matt Taibbi: America's Intellectual No-Fly Zone - scheerpost.com


From left to right, from Chomsky to Carlson, war-skeptical voices are being denounced at levels not seen since Iraq.




scheerpost.com





From left to right, from Chomsky to Carlson, war-skeptical voices are being denounced at levels not seen since Iraq.


----------



## Roedr (1 May 2022)

Desde dónde parten los aviones ucras, desde Polonia, Rumanía?.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "Finlandia va a aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia y quiere ampliar la asistencia técnico-militar a Ucrania", - Primera Ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin



Son sus hermanos vikingos y tal.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

“Finlandia va a aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia y quiere ampliar la asistencia técnico-militar a Ucrania”, - la primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 May 2022)

*Dios esta con nosotros !!!*


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (1 May 2022)

Peñuelas, ignored por spamer churra


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro , lo de Bucha, si, eso si, pero esto no, esto no. Tienes pinta de ser un hijo de la gran puta, eso si.



Los insultos sobran, aunque se los consentiré a un nonagenario que lo mismo tiene brotes de lucidez que de ira irracional. Es normal mostrar excepticismo sobre noticias "delirantes" que usualmente tienen pinta de Fake News, de hecho el morbo y lo "sensacionalista" de la noticia es su principal combustible. Es como la insistencia de los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania, es una vía muerta, insistir en ella es perder el tiempo, da igual si los hubo o no los hubo, como se da por hecho que los hay en EEUU, China y Rusia.

Y recuerda, "afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren evidencias extraordinarias".


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Peñuelas, ignored por spamer churra



Joerrrrrrr y de donde ha salido este mequetrefe del Peñuelas......


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ese calculo esta mal , porque NO INCLUYE la apreciacion del RUBLO y la depreciacion del EURO .
> Desde el 24 de Febrero el RUBLO ha ganado un 13 % frente al dolar . O sea , el coste para Rusia es un 13 % menos porque su moneda es mas fuerte que hace 67 dias . En cambio el EURO ha caido un 7 % ( de 1.13 a 1.05 )
> La diferencia de 20 % favorable a Rusia se ampliara aun mas si el RUBLO sigue aumentando y el EURO cayendo .
> Ademas . Estan los costes indirectos . Si la UE deja de importar energia rusa la produccion industrial europea ( consumidora de energia ) caeria arrastrando a la economia de servicios . Aumentaria el deficit y el EURO caeria aun mas .
> Europa va de Farol y Rusia lo sabe .



Totalmente correcto.
No pretendo ser exacto, sino solo indicativo.
Si la Otan-UE impulsa medidas de sanción económica que causan un deterioro de 10.000 M $ en las reservas rusas, pero a su vez tienen un efecto rebote en contra que daña al sancionador en 40.000 M $, aun perdiendo esos 10.000 M $ y sin hacer nada, Rusia ha ganado 30.000 M $ de potencia económica para seguir.

Mi análisis (superficial), lo que pretende indicar es que si la coalición USA-Otan-UE-Ucrania pretendiese "tener posibilidades" contra Rusia (sin tenerlo asegurado para nada), al menos debería "igualar la apuesta", lo que implicaría que el monto de la ayuda económica ofrecida-comprometida por USA-UE-Otan debería como mínimo duplicarse.
O sea, deberían poner otros 100-120.000 M $ sobre la mesa de juego, solo para ir empatados.
(Y eso solo a cuenta de la fase "conflicto". Luego vendrá la reconstrucción)


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

la corrupción en Ucrania debe ser tremenda, ya dejar de pagar a mercenarios...ahí se están incubando enormes fortunas. Solo de revender material sale una pasta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hoy, el congresista Adam Kinzinger (R-IL) anunció su introducción de una resolución conjunta que autorizaría el uso de U.S. Fuerzas Armadas para defender la integridad territorial de Ucrania en caso de que Vladimir Putin intensifique su injusta guerra contra nuestros aliados democráticos



Eso significaría un nuke táctico en Kiev y otro en Odessa. Y no haría falta nada más.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 May 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (1 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho entramos por una votación de unas cortes moribundas con 186 votos favorables entre los que curiosamente estuvieron CiU y PNV. Digo curiosamente porque cinco años después se hizo el referéndum y en PV y Cataluña, en Navarra y en la provincia de Las Palmas salió que no. Y probablemente se hizo trampa en el referéndum porque la derecha quería y el PSOE debía estar untado o acojonado, el caso es que la pregunta era si queríamos quedarnos pero fuera de la estructura militar integrada; tampoco está claro que se fuera a respetar un no en el referéndum porque la pregunta no era ssi querías salirte sino si "consideras que está dentro de los intereses generales de España..." El PP nos metió en ella en 1999 sin preguntar. Mientras no se pueda forzar un referéndum con las 500k firmas (ahora solo puedes llevarlas y pedir que se convoque y el gobiernod decide), votar no sirve de nada. A los suizos les preguntan por todo, aquies impensable un referendo de salida. Incluso cuando Marruecos nos ataque y robe territorio, algo que ocurrirá en cuanto muera Priscilla , que mucho no le falta, nadie nos ayudará y seguiremos dentro de la OTAN. Habremos tenido unos costes enormes para nada.




Pero PNV y CIU al menos nunca escondieron su simpatía por la OTAN y no fueron cambiando de opinión de un día para otro. Lo del PSOE en cambio fue de verguenza ajena. Criticar al Calvo Sotelo por meter a España en la OTAN de la forma vehemente que lo hicieron que faltó poco para que se liaran a mamporros en el Congreso y después el Isidoro lo convirtió en un referendum personal (si gana el NO me voy)

No se como a estas alturas todavía alguien puede confiar en la palabra y en lo que diga un político del PSOE, en serio. Todos son unos farsantes pero el PSOE con diferencia siempre ha sido el partido más farsante de todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 May 2022)

NO se podía saber


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

No lo acabais de entender, la de Rusia es mentalidad asesina pura y dura. 

Tu mandas X mil rusos, te los matan, no hay pega, mandas otros x mil, te los matan, vuelves a mandar otros x mil. Al final cada tanda de esos X mil mataran a los ucranianos que sea. Esa es la estrategia de Putin.

Estrategia que fallara cuando se le acaba la carne de cañon de las zonas rusas que para Putin solo valen para eso mismo.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No lo acabais de entender, la de Rusia es mentalidad asesina pura y dura.
> 
> Tu mandas X mil rusos, te los matan, no hay pega, mandas otros x mil, te los matan, vuelves a mandar otros x mil. Al final cada tanda de esos X mil mataran a los ucranianos que sea. Esa es la estrategia de Putin.
> 
> Estrategia que fallara cuando se le acaba la carne de cañon de las zonas rusas que para Putin solo valen para eso mismo.




Tactica utilizada desde hace 80 años


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ese calculo esta mal , porque NO INCLUYE la apreciacion del RUBLO y la depreciacion del EURO .
> Desde el 24 de Febrero el RUBLO ha ganado un 13 % frente al dolar . O sea , el coste para Rusia es un 13 % menos porque su moneda es mas fuerte que hace 67 dias . En cambio el EURO ha caido un 7 % ( de 1.13 a 1.05 )
> La diferencia de 20 % favorable a Rusia se ampliara aun mas si el RUBLO sigue aumentando y el EURO cayendo .
> Ademas . Estan los costes indirectos . Si la UE deja de importar energia rusa la produccion industrial europea ( consumidora de energia ) caeria arrastrando a la economia de servicios . Aumentaria el deficit y el EURO caeria aun mas .
> Europa va de Farol y Rusia lo sabe .



No es así. La apreciación de la moneda supone una ventaja para lo que se compre fuera. Es de suponer que las armas, en una superpotencia, se desarrollan mayoritariamente con insumos y tecnología internos al país.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)




----------



## España1 (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No lo acabais de entender, la de Rusia es mentalidad asesina pura y dura.
> 
> Tu mandas X mil rusos, te los matan, no hay pega, mandas otros x mil, te los matan, vuelves a mandar otros x mil. Al final cada tanda de esos X mil mataran a los ucranianos que sea. Esa es la estrategia de Putin.
> 
> Estrategia que fallara cuando se le acaba la carne de cañon de las zonas rusas que para Putin solo valen para eso mismo.



Ya te lo responder abajo. La Segunda Guerra Mundial fue así exactamente.

tenían hombres infinitos y los nazis no tenían balas infinitas


----------



## frangelico (1 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero PNV y CIU al menos nunca escondieron su simpatía por la OTAN y no fueron cambiando de opinión de un día para otro. Lo del PSOE en cambio fue de verguenza ajena. Criticar al Calvo Sotelo por meter a España en la OTAN de la forma vehemente que lo hicieron que faltó poco para que se liaran a mamporros en el Congreso y después el Isidoro lo convirtió en un referendum personal (si gana el NO me voy)
> 
> No se como a estas alturas todavía alguien puede confiar en la palabra y en lo que diga un político del PSOE, en serio. Todos son unos farsantes pero el PSOE con diferencia siempre ha sido el partido más farsante de todos.
> 
> Saludos.



A mí no me extrañaría que , de haber salido "No" (que quizá es lo que ocurrió, digamos si no se hubiera podido hacer el pucherazo), FG hubiera salido diciendo "el pueblo español considera que no está en sus intereses seguir en la OTAN pero Nos, que somos más que Vos, consideramos que sí y lo votaremos en Cortes".


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Son sus hermanos vikingos y tal.



Otra a sueldo de la CIA. Al menos está buena no como Victoria Nuland.
Rusia es uno de los principales clientes de Finlandia. Obviamente la chortina está tomando la mejor decisión para su país y sin que nadie la presione


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Congresista estadounidense pide despliegue de tropas en Ucrania si Putin utiliza armas químicas, biológicas o nucleares.

El congresista republicano Adam Kinzinger presentó una resolución el 1 de mayo para autorizar al presidente estadounidense Joe Biden a enviar tropas a Ucrania en tales casos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (1 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrrrrr y de donde ha salido este mequetrefe del Peñuelas......





Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Peñuelas, ignored por spamer churra



Buen forero @peñuelas . Está posteando buena info.


----------



## Malevich (1 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Runciman lo describe magistralmente en su "Historia de las Cruzadas, vol 1", Alejo recuperó parcialmente Anatolia gracias a las cruzadas del año 1.100 y a sus acuerdos con los Selyucidas del Rum, Alejo trataba de mantener un estatus de coexistencia con los turcos selyucidas, pero los llegados de occidente siempre acababan estropeando sus acuerdos. No obstante la historia de Alejo y su hermana Ana es apasionante.



Los Comneno fueron una recuperación bizantina sobre todo en economía y cultura.
1204 fue una tragedia, la destrucción de la ciudad fue aún mayor que en 1453, y amplios sectores de la ortodoxia no se io perdonan a los "Francos", como le recordó un pope al obispo de Roma en su reciente visita a Grecia.


----------



## Remequilox (1 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los 10 países con mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo en 2022
> 
> 
> Estos son los 10 países con mayor producción de gas natural en el mundo en 2022, así como la situación de otros como Alemania, Francia, Italia y España.
> ...



Sí, correcto, son datos estimados de la CIA del año 2008 (los mismos que salen el la Wikipedia).
Lo relevante del asunto es que se trata de un artículo de 2014 (cuando todo empezó).
Que ese artículo ya estaban en modo "Guerra ON" (y no como los pretendidamente ingenuos pro-Otan que parece que se despertaron el 24 de febrero y se enteraron que ese día comenzó una guerra).
Que las variables geopolíticas de la guerra ya estaban muy claras que eran suministro de alimentos, y energía.
Y que una de las energías contempladas "en el botín" eran grandísimas cantidades de gas sin explotar en Ucrania.
Que sean realmente 1 billón de m3, o 2, o 15, da bastante igual.
Es mucha cantidad, al ladito de euro-occidente, en un país que ya tiene gasoductos montados, una mano de obra muy cualificada y a costes de derribo. O sea, facilísimo y baratísimo de explotar, negociazo del siglo.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

En la zona NE de Kharkiv a los rusos les quedan estos 2 puentes para huir.


----------



## Iskra (1 May 2022)

*Ucrania reconoce que el legendario piloto apodado ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ no existe y no derribó 40 aviones*


"Es una leyenda de superhéroes cuyo personaje fue creado por ucranianos", señala el comunicado del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania.




'El Fantasma de Kiev' | Vla_skaz / Shutterstock



El Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania afirmó este sábado que el legendario piloto apodado ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’, del que se dijo que, supuestamente, había derribado seis aviones rusos en el primer día del operativo especial, no es una persona real.

El organismo desmintió los rumores mediáticos de que el militar *Stepan Tarabalka* fuera, en realidad, ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’. “El héroe de Ucrania Stepan Tarabalka no es ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ y no derribó 40 aviones”, aseguró el organismo, agregando que Tarabalka falleció el 13 de marzo.
“‘El Fantasma de Kiev’ es una leyenda de superhéroes cuyo personaje fue creado por ucranianos”, señala el comunicado. El ente precisa que se trata de “*una imagen colectiva de los pilotos de la 40.ª Brigada de Aviación Táctica* defendiendo los cielos de la capital” ucraniana.
Asimismo, el Mando subrayó que “los bombarderos estadounidenses tampoco sobrevuelan Ucrania”. “Mantenga la calma y utilice las fuentes de información oficiales”, resumieron.
La leyenda del ‘Fantasma de Kiev’ gira en torno a un piloto militar ucraniano que, a los mandos de un caza MiG-29, habría derribado seis aviones rusos en solo las primeras 30 horas de la operación especial rusa. No se proporcionaron detalles ni pruebas, pero *la imagen del piloto fue ampliamente difundida* en los medios.
Este viernes, The Times identificó a Stepan Tarabalka como ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ y señaló que el piloto derribó 40 aviones rusos, lo que fue recogido y difundido por otros medios.
No es la primera vez que se hace viral una noticia falsa sobre el operativo militar ruso en Ucrania. Así, a finales de febrero medios ucranianos reportaron que el personal de la Guardia Fronteriza e Infantería de Marina de Ucrania que defendía la isla de las Serpientes (isla Zmeíny), en el mar Negro, había fallecido “heroicamente” y que antes de morir contactó con un buque militar ruso y le dijo a su tripulación que se fuera “a la mierda”.
Sin embargo, días después, Ucrania reconoció que sus militares estaban vivos y habían sido tomados como prisioneros por las fuerzas rusas. Asimismo, los guardias fronterizos confirmaron que no habían contactado con ningún barco ruso.








Ucrania reconoce que el legendario piloto apodado ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ no existe y no derribó 40 aviones


"Es una leyenda de superhéroes cuyo personaje fue creado por ucranianos", señala el comunicado del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## El Mercader (1 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hoy, el congresista Adam Kinzinger (R-IL) anunció su introducción de una resolución conjunta que autorizaría el uso de U.S. Fuerzas Armadas para defender la integridad territorial de Ucrania en caso de que Vladimir Putin intensifique su injusta guerra contra* nuestros aliados democráticos*



Los demócratas:




Se descojonan de la borregada en su puta cara.


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 May 2022)

[


Iskra dijo:


> *Ucrania reconoce que el legendario piloto apodado ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ no existe y no derribó 40 aviones*
> 
> 
> "Es una leyenda de superhéroes cuyo personaje fue creado por ucranianos", señala el comunicado del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania.
> ...



Novedad, novedad...alpiste para niños ratas. Esto y el resto de propaganda putopénica de la OTAN. La de la rusia es penosa pero lo de la OTAN es ya para niños de teta.


----------



## rejon (1 May 2022)

Transnistria preimprime en los periódicos de mañana noticias sobre un atentado ucraniano en ese territorio que todavía no ha ocurrido.

Los ataques de falsa bandera a esta gente se les da de pena por lo que veo.


----------



## Teuro (1 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te he detallado por orden cronológico los acontecimientos y es obvio, claro, cristalino, quién amenaza y se expande (siendo bien conscientes de lo que implican estas acciones) y quién responde a esas amenazas porque sus pretensiones de resolver diplomáticamente dichas amenazas de seguridad son sistemáticamente ignoradas (25 años, hasta llegar a sobrapepasar las "líneas rojas": Georgia y Ucrania).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El relato de "los buenos" y "los malos" es infantil de por si y sirve para justificar al populacho. Estoy seguro que en Rusia a la población le leen diariamente el credo de que ellos son los buenos y los libertadores del mundo y la OTAN poco menos que el demonio fascista heredero del nacismo de hace 80 años y a su vez bisnieto del corso, que sueñan con devorar a la "sagrada madre patria rusa" desde hace más de 200 años, esta simplificación y su machacante repetición hace mella en las mentes humanas y en poco tiempo hace que el exterminio y el genocidio de occidente esté justificado mediante el fuego divino y purificador del núcleo. Evidentemente los anglos no son "los buenos", bueno, para ellos primero está la economía, lo segundo sus dominios geopolíticos y luego si hay dinero y tiempo el altruismo y la filamtropía. Pero hay métodos y "métodos", el deleznable es el que se hace mediante la violencia física y la pérdida de vidas humanas, luego están los otros que "son menos malos", aunque también deleznables como el soborno, la compra de voluntades y las amenazas económicas. El que ha escalado es Rusia, la que usa la violencia y eso lo hace porque es incapaz de jugar al juego geopolítco actual. Como dijo Obama, son una potencia regional con ínfulas soviéticas e imperialistas rusas. Que asuman de una puta vez lo que son, carecen de credenciales económico, industriales, científicas, tecnológicas y demográficas para ser como EEUU o China.

La integridad territorial de Rusia está garantizada, es un país absolutamente ininvadible (solo tiene capacidad de hacerlo China), que juegen con las cartas que tienen que son muy buenas (y que más las quisiera yo para España) y dejen de dar por culo al mundo con sus amenazas e idioteces.

Cuando comenzó la guerra hice un simil de una partida de poker jugada por un loco, un tramposo y un jugador profesional. El loco tiene unas cartas pésimas, pero lleva un cinturon de explosivos con el que amenaza al resto de jugadores de volar la mesa si no le dejan ganar, enfrente está el tramposo, que fue el que ha puesto las reglas del juego y además se dedica a cambiarlas conforme avanza la partida porque ve que está perdiendo el juego, pero ni con esas consigue ganar y no le queda otra salida que intentar convencer al jugador profesional de que entre ambos pueden reducir al loco y salvarse. El jugador profesional se ve ganador, lo único que pide es que siga la partida, pero no se fía del loco, sabe que en cualquier momento va a volar la mesa e intenta contenerlo diciendole que cuando gane la partida va a repartir el botín con él, no se fía del loco, pero mucho menos del tramposo, porque sabe que si se quitan de enmedio al loco va a tener el camino libre para seguir haciendo trampas para ganarle. Una tragicomedia.


----------



## katiuss (1 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los demócratas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1044290
> 
> ...



Que pueden ser dos skinheads de cuenca con armas de airsoft en Burgos lo mismo que un par de judíos nazis ucranianos de verdad...


----------



## Iskra (1 May 2022)

Preguntaban por el pelele goi este...y aquí lo tienen abriendo la bocaza. Si no fuera porque corre sangre era para reirse, porque este no es menos payaso que la marioneta de Kolomoiski. Curiosamente, los tres relacionados con cierta religión monoteista de oriente medio.








O se trata de una broma o de demencia: Ahora Borrel habla de buenas relaciones con Rusia


Hace unos días el pelele del imperialismo estadounidense, Josep Borrell, afirmaba que 'la guerra" entre Rusia y Ucrania "tiene que terminar en el campo de batalla. Ahora quiere mejores relaciones con Rusia.




diario-octubre.com





Esta claro que para Uropa y para los desgraciados que vivimos aquí, menudo secreto a voces.








The Washington Post sobre el boicot al gas ruso: “En casi todos los escenarios, los próximos 18 meses van a ser una época angustiosa para Europa”


El periódico estadounidense reconoció que "no hay suficientes alternativas a corto plazo" al petróleo y gas de Rusia.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Ucrania reconoce que el legendario piloto apodado ‘el Fantasma de Kiev’ no existe y no derribó 40 aviones*
> 
> 
> "Es una leyenda de superhéroes cuyo personaje fue creado por ucranianos", señala el comunicado del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania.
> ...



El fantasma de Kiev realmente se llama Zelenski y Wali es su amigo imaginario.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Desde dónde parten los aviones ucras, desde Polonia, Rumanía?.



Desde cualquier pequeño aeropuerto del oeste. Muchos aviones sovieticos estaban preparados para despegar desde pistas cortas incluso de tierra. Desde autopistas tambien lo tenian previsto.

Se nos olvida lo grande que es aquello.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Y dale con la soberanía.
> 
> Ser soberano no te da derecho a amenazar la seguridad nacional de otro país, es un principio básico del derecho internacional.
> 
> ...



ALUCINANTE:



Moderado dijo:


> Ser soberano no te da derecho a amenazar la seguridad nacional de otro país, es un principio básico del derecho internacional.



A ver, ¿Quién tien 6.000 cabezas nucleares amenazando la seguridad de más de 40 países del mundo mundial?, que ademas no para de amenzadar y fanfarronar con utilizarlas si no le dejan ganar al escatérgoris mundial. Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con usted: Rusia carece del derecho de amenazar la seguridad nacional de cerca más de 1.000 millones de personas en el mundo de forma directa y a un 1/2 de forma indirecta.

Por cierto, me parece de absolutos lunáticos con paranoía persecutoria el que piensa que la OTAN va a lanzar un ataque directo sobre Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde cualquier pequeño aeropuerto del oeste. Muchos aviones sovieticos estaban preparados para despegar desde pistas cortas incluso de tierra. Desde autopistas tambien lo tenian previsto.
> 
> Se nos olvida lo grande que es aquello.



pero para eso les tendrían que quedar aviones allí, no sé...


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Lo hago por usted: Saco la bola de cristal y veo la anciana de la bandera comunista transportando la "bandera de la victoria" mientras hace de "majorette" frente a docenas de camiones con más de 16 ruedas transportando docenas e topoles con "Z" impresas y la leyenda "bye London", "goodbye Washington", "Tschuss Berlin", "ciao Roma", "Sayonara Tokyo", ...


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Para enmarcar.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "oficialmente" es una cosa, y de facto, otra. Y los hechos dicen que participó con carne de cañón,
> además de con suministros y cobertura al sur de los Pirineos.
> 
> No se engañe, los soldados de Franco no participaron en los dos bandos: solo con Hitler y Mussolini.
> ...



Eppur ...en la Division Azul, mal que os pese, no habia solo gente de derechas...

Afirmais una y otra vez lo malo que fue Franco...sin embargo no haceis mas que ensalzar lo buenos, beneficos y queridos que fueron Lenin y Stalin.

Con la edad que gastais...de verdad no os duele ser tan maniqueos e infantiles???
Que es necesario para que un rojo alguna vez reconozca que su ideologia llevo a la muerte a muchos millones de seres humanos???
Que hace falta para que el sufrimiento de un hombre...la perdida de su vida...piense este lo que piense, sea valorado de igual manera por los comunistas??

No os dais cuenta de que en vuestro pecado...llevais vuestra penitencia.

Seguid pensando que vosotros sois el pueblo...mientras en silencio ronchais las listas de malos españoles a eliminar.

"Sereis comunistas por cojones"


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

Pero nada, que cuando se habla en la tele rusa y se vuelve a fantasear con asesinar a millones de personas...porque...."no se les comprende...."


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Preguntaban por el pelele goi este...y aquí lo tienen abriendo la bocaza. Si no fuera porque corre sangre era para reirse, porque este no es menos payaso que la marioneta de Kolomoiski. Curiosamente, los tres relacionados con cierta religión monoteista de oriente medio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burreil parece que va centrando el tiro poc a poc

Habló como un tramposillo de "donar" aviones a través de Polonia... e hizo el ridículo
Habló como un economista de las sanciones a Rusia... e hizo el ridículo
Habló como un general de terminar la guerra sobre el campo de batalla... e hizo el ridículo
y por fin parece que se ha ido enterando de que* su campo es la **diplomacia *y... cada uno que juzgue


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero nada, que cuando se habla en la tele rusa y se vuelve a fantasear con asesinar a millones de personas...porque...."no se les comprende...."



No sé si te has enterado... pero UK está en guerra con Rusia, y Rusia no le ha hecho nada a UK.


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde cualquier pequeño aeropuerto del oeste. Muchos aviones sovieticos estaban preparados para despegar desde pistas cortas incluso de tierra. Desde autopistas tambien lo tenian previsto.
> 
> Se nos olvida lo grande que es aquello.



Autopistas no hay en Ucrania. Bueno, una de Jarkov hacia Dnipropetrovsk y otra de Kiev a Rusia, que está muy cerca. Pero si que habrá alineaciones rectas en carreteras. De todos modos es un país escaso de aeropuertos, bases aéreas puede que tenga más, quizá abandonadas de la era soviética. Pero también un avión que salga de Leopolis llega ya muy justito de combustible para una misión al Este con vuelta. Si la aviación ucranianan no tuviera pistas en el centro y Este, sus operaciones solo podrían ser testimoniales.

Y hay otra que cruza de este a oeste pero creo que no está terminada, es una carretera desdoblada que va de Donetsk a cerca de Lsopolis , esta pasa cerca de varios aeródromos. Pero los rusos supongo que con los aeródromos del Este habram acabado.


----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero nada, que cuando se habla en la tele rusa y se vuelve a fantasear con asesinar a millones de personas...porque...."no se les comprende...."



Como cuando Évole fantasea con salvar a África de la hambruna y que los negritos sean astronautas. Eso no implica que se vaya a hacer. Pues este presentador igual, pero en ruso.
Rusia es mucho mas que un presentador de TV, me flipa tener que explicar estas obviedades.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando unos soldados están mas seguros con el enemigo que con el propio bando, este tiene perdida la guerra:



Lo dijo el Zar...USA luchara en Ucrania...hasta el ultimo ucraniano.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero nada, que cuando se habla en la tele rusa y se vuelve a fantasear con asesinar a millones de personas...porque...."no se les comprende...."



Bueno, aquí sale un gordo de las harinas diciendo que la solución es matar muchos rusos.

Además, todos sabéis que esta guerra solo puede terminar en holocausto nuclear, así que haced las paces con Dios, divertiros y pensad que este es solo un mundo de paso.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Recuerdo un artículo del Süddeutsche Zeitung aqui en Munich varios meses después de las primeras medidas totalitarias covidianas. Se llamaba "mehr Diktatur wagen" que es "*Atreverse a más dictadura*" , el argumento era que los derechos fundamentales son un lujo innecesario y que los métodos dictatoriales para intentar luchar contra un virus tenían que imponerse (a pesar de su probada inutilidad y acientificidad).
> Con la calentología, tres cuartos de lo mismo, los derechos fundamentales y las libertades económicas son irrelevantes en comparación con la catástrofe climática (que sólo existe en los mass mierda).
> 
> El nuevo modelo de sociedad requiere eliminar todos los derechos constitucionales, y para ello necesitan que la población esté constantemente en pánico y alerta. El rol de la prensa mainstream en la instauración del régimen neo-feudalista es fundamental.
> Están habalndo todo el tiempo de mantener los privilegios de la elite y que para las elites "sean felices" los currelas van a tener que "no tener nada" , en los mass mierda sin embargo , nos dicen que es por nuestro bien.



Solo le puedo dar un thanks...

Pero tenga en cuenta que en este hilo muchos " internacionalistas" ....abrazarian sin duda alguna un globalismo sonrosado en tanto que los amiguetes del BOE fueran los numeros del partido...

Como recuerdo las palabras de Mister X..." en tiempo de zozobra...militancia, militancia y MILITANCIA!!!"


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Desde dónde parten los aviones ucras, desde Polonia, Rumanía?.



Es una noticia de la agencia de noticias siria SANA, tiene la misma credibilidad que El Mundo Today.


----------



## Casino (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pasan los días, seguimos igual, sin avances, frentes que se consolidan, escaramuzas (¡informan hasta de 1 tanque destruido...!). Entre tanto, Rusia sin hacer lo que tenía que haber hecho hace muchas semanas. Lo adelanté y por desgracia vamos de cabeza a ello. “Tablas” que no son más que una derrota sin paliativos de los buenos. Un desastre solo atribuible a los políticos, con Putin a la cabeza.




Aquí no hay malos y buenos, como no los hay en ninguna guerra. 
Los gusanos y los piratas no van a permitir unas tablas. La decisión se tomó al darse cuenta en Langley que los ucranianos están dispuestos a luchar hasta el final.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

ATENCION

Las apuestas suben China despierta y se da cuenta que sus reservas en moneda extranjera pueden encontrarse en peligro, OJO SON 1.5 TRILLONES (estadounidenses).











China discusses protecting assets from U.S. sanctions with banks, Financial Times reports


Chinese regulators held an emergency meeting with domestic and foreign banks to discuss how they could protect China's overseas assets from U.S.-led sanctions similar to those imposed on Russia after its invasion of Ukraine, The Financial Times reported, citing people familiar with the discussion.




www.reuters.com


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Las apuestas suben China despierta y se da cuenta que sus reservas en moneda extranjera pueden encontrarse en peligro, OJO SON 1.5 TRILLONES (estadounidenses).
> 
> ...



Si China vende deuda americana en masa a ver quién la compra. Se supone que el balance de la FED está en contracción y deuda pública es lo que sobra en los mercados.


----------



## EUROPIA (2 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (2 May 2022)

_El traidor @AdamKinzinger(R) introdujo una resolución en el Congreso para desplegar el ejército estadounidense para luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania si los EE.UU. cree que Rusia ha utilizado armas químicas o biológicas. Básicamente, acaba de invitar a la CIA y a los nazis de Azov a montar un ataque de falsa bandera para iniciar la Tercera Guerra Mundial._


----------



## Alvin Red (2 May 2022)

Felipe Gonzáles y su famosa frase:
« Prefiero morir apuñalado en el metro de Nueva York que de aburrimiento en las seguras calles de Moscú»

Paradero actual:
Finca "El Penitencial" (Caceres)





Aparte de una pequeña villa en Marruecos pero que últimamente no visita.









Felipe González: entre bonsáis, tortillas de patata, piedras semipreciosas y sus consultorías


Dicen que en Moncloa no les llega la camisa al cuello ante la entrevista que este miércoles, 26 de mayo, Felipe González (79) concede al programa El Hormiguero que ha levantado...




www.elmundo.es












El retiro dorado de Felipe González


El expresidente del Gobierno cumple su sueño y compra una finca de un millón de euros



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Recuerdo un artículo del Süddeutsche Zeitung aqui en Munich varios meses después de las primeras medidas totalitarias covidianas. Se llamaba "mehr Diktatur wagen" que es "*Atreverse a más dictadura*" , el argumento era que los derechos fundamentales son un lujo innecesario y que los métodos dictatoriales para intentar luchar contra un virus tenían que imponerse (a pesar de su probada inutilidad y acientificidad).
> Con la calentología, tres cuartos de lo mismo, los derechos fundamentales y las libertades económicas son irrelevantes en comparación con la catástrofe climática (que sólo existe en los mass mierda).
> 
> El nuevo modelo de sociedad requiere eliminar todos los derechos constitucionales, y para ello necesitan que la población esté constantemente en pánico y alerta. El rol de la prensa mainstream en la instauración del régimen neo-feudalista es fundamental.
> Están habalndo todo el tiempo de mantener los privilegios de la elite y que para las elites "sean felices" los currelas van a tener que "no tener nada" , en los mass mierda sin embargo , nos dicen que es por nuestro bien.



Es que ese es en el fondo el problema. Los gobiernos occidentales se han quitado súbitamente la careta y nos están enseñando su verdadera cara, una legitimidad de ejercicio al nivel de la de cualquier dictadura bananera.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Congresista estadounidense pide despliegue de tropas en Ucrania si Putin utiliza armas químicas, biológicas o nucleares.
> 
> El congresista republicano Adam Kinzinger presentó una resolución el 1 de mayo para autorizar al presidente estadounidense Joe Biden a enviar tropas a Ucrania en tales casos.



Un poco de historia para explicar la hipocresia de EEUU.

Enero 1979 Destituyen al Sha de Persia y los musulmanes chiitas se hacen con Iran.
Noviembre de 1979 invaden la embajada americana.

En paralelo 1975 firman Iran e Irak el acuerdo de Argel para acabar con los problemas fronterizos.
en 1977 Irak e Iran lideran los acuerdos de petroleo.
en 1979 (justo despues de la toma de Jomeini sube al poder Sadam Hussein.
Las primeras medidas de Sadam Hussein fueron Ralineo sus intereses con los de EEUU; minó las que tenía con la URSS tras la persecución masiva de los miembros del Partido Comunista en el país.
en 1980 Irak empezó la guerra contra Irak (diciendo que los acuerdo de Argel no valian).
Unos cuatro meses después de empezar la guerra Iran devuelve los rehenes americanos.
Durante la guerra que duro ocho años EEUU apoyo a Irak (como esta apoyando ahora a Ucrania)

*Irak recibió apoyo técnico y armas de Estados Unidos. Sus armas químicas fueron producidas con materiales de doble uso otorgados por Estados Unidos y algunas compañías alemanas.

En 2002 el diario británico The Independent divulgó una lista de 22 compañías norteamericanas que dieron apoyo a la fabricación de armas químicas por parte del régimen de Saddam *

Ejemplo de la actuación directa de EEUU en el conflicto.


El Vuelo 655 de Iran Air fue un vuelo comercial operado por Iran Air entre Bandar Abbas (Irán) y Dubái (Emiratos Árabes Unidos). *El domingo 3 de julio de 1988, casi al final de la guerra Irán-Irak, el avión fue derribado justo al sur de la isla de Qeshm por el crucero lanzamisiles estadounidense USS Vincennes (CG-49), matando a sus 290 ocupantes. *El Vincennes estaba en aguas territoriales iraníes en este momento.50Según el Gobierno de Estados Unidos, el Airbus fue confundido con un F-14 de la Fuerza Aérea Iraní. Irán calificó el incidente como un acto de barbarie. Por otra parte, George H. W. Bush, vicepresidente de la Administración Reagan, defendió a su país en las Naciones Unidas y declaró que el derribo del avión fue un incidente de guerra y que la tripulación del Vincennes actuó según el momento. En una conferencia de prensa del 2 de agosto de 1988 él dijo: "Nunca me disculparé por los Estados Unidos de América –No me importa lo que los hechos digan" en referencia al incidente.51

*Investigaciones posteriores de la revista Newsweek revelaron que el gobierno encubrió muchos hechos de la investigación.2 El capitán del barco admitió en 1992 que estaban navegando dentro de aguas de Irán, lo cual desmiente la versión oficial de que eran aguas internacionales.*3 El 22 de febrero de 1996, Estados Unidos accedió a pagar a Irán 68 millones de dólares en compensación a las víctimas, pero no pagó por el avión, que tenía un valor de 30 millones de dólares, y nunca se disculpó.


Pero además:

El líder iraquí Sadam Huseín empezó a utilizar armas químicas con el objetivo de reducir o compensar la gran desventaja poblacional que tenía su país y su ejército frente a las numerosas tropas de Irán. *Con el tiempo el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas anunció que las armas químicas habían sido usadas en la guerra.* Así mismo, la *Organización de las Naciones Unidas** (ONU) nunca aclaró que Irak era el único que usaba armas químicas*, para decir _que la comunidad internacional guardaba silencio sobre Irak por el uso de armas de destrucción masiva contra los iraníes y los kurdos_ y que *los Estados Unidos impidieron a la ONU condenar a Irak, según la Resolución 598 del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas. *


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Solo le puedo dar un thanks...
> 
> Pero tenga en cuenta que en este hilo muchos " internacionalistas" ....abrazarian sin duda alguna un globalismo sonrosado en tanto que los amiguetes del BOE fueran los numeros del partido...
> 
> Como recuerdo las palabras de Mister X..." en tiempo de zozobra...militancia, militancia y MILITANCIA!!!"



Flipo con los que todavía pensáis que existen las ideologías. Solo hay tres ideologias:

1) El satanismo globalista.
2) Las ovejas
3) El resto del mundo.

Mientras tanto los satanistas todavía os andan dividiendo con lo de Rojo-Facha


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como cuando Évole fantasea con salvar a África de la hambruna y que los negritos sean astronautas. Eso no implica que se vaya a hacer. Pues este presentador igual, pero en ruso.
> Rusia es mucho mas que un presentador de TV, me flipa tener que explicar estas obviedades.



Si vamos, lo mismito es fantasear con algo imposible pero con una naturaleza positiva, muy a pesar de que tal cosa sea imposible, que con matar a millones de personas, lo mismito....Yo creo que tienes una tara....pero en fin...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> ATENCION
> 
> Las apuestas suben China despierta y se da cuenta que sus reservas en moneda extranjera pueden encontrarse en peligro, OJO SON 1.5 TRILLONES (estadounidenses).
> 
> ...



Si las venden de golpe manda a Estados Unidos a la edad de piedra....


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, aquí sale un gordo de las harinas diciendo que la solución es matar muchos rusos.
> 
> Además, todos sabéis que esta guerra solo puede terminar en holocausto nuclear, así que haced las paces con Dios, divertiros y pensad que este es solo un mundo de paso.



Eres así en la vida real...de los que no tienen amigos...no lo creo porque no estarías diciendo esas burradas


----------



## EUROPIA (2 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . Sigue en Moscu . El avion que la llevaba a Jaen ( nombre ficticio del destino secreto al que iba ) sufrio una averia tecnica y regreso . Esta horrorizada . Ha visto " El Mapa " .
> Si ,Si ...el mapa de Europa que esta en el Despacho del Zar con vistas a San Basilio lleno de chinchetas rojas
> Rusia ha puesto chinchetas en toda Europa excepto en 3 paises : Islandia , Serbia y Andorra
> Le ha dicho al clapham que Rusia atacara Mykolaiev y Zaporize . Para luego ir a por Odesa y Dnipro
> ...



Tomo nota de tu ultima frase...

Te juegas tu prestigio...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eres así en la vida real...de los que no tienen amigos...no lo creo porque no estarías diciendo esas burradas



¿En serio tienes dudas de que tal y como va el conflicto esto va a acabar bien?

Sabes (a nada que seas algo inteligente) que la OTAN ya va con todo y que Rusia no se va a echar atrás (ya dijo Putin que esta guerra es por la "existencia" de Rusia?

Las élites llevan años hablando de la reducción de la población. Kissinger dijo hace poco que la agenda globalista para el año 2030 producirá millones de muertos, pero que los que sobrevivan heredarán un mundo "mucho mejor". Hasta en el informe de Deagel (empresa de la CIA) hablan de una reducción de hasta el 75% de la población occidental.

Mira los informes del club de Roma.

¿Por cierto? ¿No has visto las señales? Imagino que no eres muy religioso.

Esto es el fin, colega. No es una guerra. Es el principio de la tribulación que nos dicen los evangelios.

De toda maneras no temas a la muerte: No es el final.


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Para enmarcar.



Castro o Chavez jamás han sido de mi cuerda.
Pero hay que reconocer que sus discursos eran dinamita y que hoy, se entienden mejor que nunca.

En cambio sus sustitutos y el resto de líderes mundiales con honrosas excepciones...son auténticos títeres, sin discurso y sin pensamiento filosófico alguno.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Todo ello con el aplauso y visto bueno de la perra de la Victoria Nuland, de religión judía y vocación rusófoba por sus orígenes polacos. Una joya, sin duda.


----------



## katiuss (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿En serio tienes dudas de que tal y como va el conflicto esto va a acabar bien?
> 
> Sabes (a nada que seas algo inteligente) que la OTAN ya va con todo y que Rusia no se va a echar atrás (ya dijo Putin que esta guerra es por la "existencia" de Rusia?
> 
> ...



Joder, y los que no somos religiosos... A mi lo de que estos un valle de lágrimas para luego ir a un mundo mejor no me convence....


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Castro o Chavez jamás han sido de mi cuerda.
> Pero hay que reconocer que sus discursos eran dinamita y que hoy, se entienden mejor que nunca.
> 
> En cambio sus sustitutos y el resto de líderes mundiales con honrosas excepciones...*son auténticos títeres, sin discurso y sin pensamiento filosófico alguno.*



No es casual. Se busca eso.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1044327



Pues sinceramente poco avance veo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Preguntaban por el pelele goi este...y aquí lo tienen abriendo la bocaza. Si no fuera porque corre sangre era para reirse, porque este no es menos payaso que la marioneta de Kolomoiski. Curiosamente, los tres relacionados con cierta religión monoteista de oriente medio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo ver cómo se hace el nudo de la corbata Internet Explorer Borrell, sería condición suficiente para tironucarlo.


----------



## clapham5 (2 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Totalmente correcto.
> No pretendo ser exacto, sino solo indicativo.
> Si la Otan-UE impulsa medidas de sanción económica que causan un deterioro de 10.000 M $ en las reservas rusas, pero a su vez tienen un efecto rebote en contra que daña al sancionador en 40.000 M $, aun perdiendo esos 10.000 M $ y sin hacer nada, Rusia ha ganado 30.000 M $ de potencia económica para seguir.
> 
> ...



SHOW ME THE MONEY 
La contabilidad bulgara es humo y no refleja el coste real de las cosas . 
Por ejemplo , tomemos los 300 mil euros que " supuestamente " Rusia tiene en bancos de la UE . Estan realmente ahi ? 
O por el contrario la UE ya ha gastado / usado ese dinero " pensando " que Rusia nunca los retiraria de su cuenta 
Y aqui esta el problema . La UE no puede devolver esos EUROS " supuestamente " en cuentas en Bancos de la UE porque no estan 
Ahora Rusia exige el pago en RUBLOS obligando a la UE a comprar RUBLOS con EUROS que no tiene . 
La medida de Rusia obliga a pagar en dinero real y la UE simplemente no tiene . 
La ayuda a Ucrania se hace con dinero que no existe . Si se imprime dinero nuevo ( sin aumento de la produccion ) aumenta la inflacion y el valor del EURO cae . MAS GASTO = MAS DEFICIT = EURO MAS DEBIL 
Mientras que la demanda de energia y materias primas de Rusia es inelastica ( porque no hay alternativa a las materias primas / energia rusas ) la demanda de articulos MADE IN UE si es elastica y disminuye si el precio aumenta ( porque SI hay alternativas ) 
La UE va de Farol . No puede mantener el ritmo de gasto que si puede mantener Rusia . Por eso Rusia no avanza , no le interesa 
La JUDO WAR de Putin esta funcionando .


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Joder, y los que no somos religiosos... A .ilo de que estos un valle de lágrimas para luego ir a un mundo mejor no me convence....



¿Y qué alternativa tienes? No puedes parar lo que viene.

Busca la paz en lo que te guste. Intenta ser un poco creyente. No te hará mal.
Te vas a morir algún día.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

hornblower dijo:


>



En España insultar a la bandera es deporte nacional, creo que en la esquina norte oriental y el el golfo norte, también oriental la población "a depurar" está más cerca del 50% que del 25%. De todas formas cuando estás invadido se hacen ese tipo de cosas, imagina lo que le harían a los "afrancesados" aquí en 1814.


----------



## Bartleby (2 May 2022)

*Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18*









Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18


El Gobierno ucraniano de Volodimir Zelenski ha pedido al Ejecutivo de Pedro Sánchez por diferentes canales que le envíe los 53 carros de combate ‘Leopard’ que




theobjective.com


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Un poquito fuera de tiesto, pero lo suelto.
Es la mano invisible del mercado...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo pide Zelenski. Lo pide Estados Unidos. Zelenski es simplemente un muñequete al que la CIA le mete la mano en el culo y le hace hablar.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham .
> Rusia esta luchando por conquistar Ucrania Occidental . El Este ya lo tiene . Si el objetivo fuera Novorrusia ( Este del Dnieper ) ya habria bombardeado con Kalibr los 36 puentes que cruzan el Dniper y habria dividido Ucrania en DOS .
> Pero entonces estaria renunciando " tacitamente " a Ucrania Occidental .
> Esta Guerra es por el control de impedir el acceso de Ucrania al mar negro y el control de las fronteras occidentales de Ucrania .
> ...



No lo veo...

Repito...si queda un solo oblast en manos gusanas ...desde ese oblast seguiran bombardeando el resto de lo que fue Ucrania.

No priman las necesidades de Ucrania ...mucho menos de los ucranianos que son carne de picadora...

Priman los intereses globalistas...hostigar y desgastar a Rusia a cualquier precio.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Resumen del dia:

Zelensky: "La guerra sólo terminará con la expulsión de los invasores En un mensaje en Telegram, el presidente ucraniano reiteró que la guerra sólo terminará cuando todo el territorio ucraniano vuelva a estar en manos del gobierno legítimo, es decir, del gobierno de Kiev.

Zelensky a los soldados rusos: "No luchéis" El presidente hizo entonces un llamamiento a los soldados rusos: "Los comandantes rusos mienten a sus soldados cuando les dicen que negarse a luchar es una falta grave. No les dicen, por ejemplo, que el ejército está preparando más camiones frigoríficos para utilizarlos para los cadáveres. No les hablan de las nuevas pérdidas que prevén los generales. Todos los soldados rusos aún pueden salvarse. Es mejor para ti sobrevivir en Rusia que morir en nuestra tierra.

Los rusos acusan: "Muertes civiles en Kherson debido a un ataque ucraniano" Acusaciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "Un ataque mortal, llevado a cabo por nacionalistas ucranianos, tuvo como objetivo una escuela y una guardería en la región de Kherson, con muertos y heridos civiles. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon los territorios de Kiselevka y Shirokaya Balka, en la región de Kherson. El fuego de los nacionalistas ucranianos se dirigió a instalaciones puramente civiles. Una escuela y un jardín de infancia en el asentamiento de Kiselevka fueron bombardeados".

Kiev cierra los puertos de las ciudades ocupadas Las ciudades portuarias ucranianas de Berdiansk, Mariupol, Kherson y Skadovsk, ocupadas por Rusia, están cerradas. La orden procede del gobierno de Kiev y será válida "hasta que se restablezca el control" sobre las ciudades.

Ucrania pide restricciones y sanciones sobre el petróleo Un paquete de restricciones sobre el petróleo y sanciones para los países o empresas que ayuden a Rusia a comerciar con petróleo: esto es lo que espera Zelensky en relación con la "guerra comercial" con Moscú. El presidente ucraniano se refirió a estos temas por la noche, diciendo que el diálogo con los aliados está en marcha.

Las exportaciones rusas de gas caen un 26,9% en cuatro meses Las exportaciones rusas de gas de Gazprom han caído un 26,9% en cuatro meses, hasta los 50.100 millones de metros cúbicos, según la agencia de noticias Tass. Al mismo tiempo, la empresa redujo su producción en un 2,5% en comparación con el mismo periodo del año anterior.

El presidente de la Duma, la cámara baja del Parlamento ruso, Viacheslav Volodin, arremete contra Polonia, Estados Unidos y los países bálticos, a los que califica de "países hostiles". Según Volodin, "Rusia debe responder de forma simétrica a la congelación de activos rusos por parte de algunos "países hostiles" y es correcto tomar medidas espejo contra las empresas de Rusia cuyos propietarios proceden de países hostiles, donde se han tomado tales medidas: confiscar estos activos".

*Un centenar de civiles han sido evacuados de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.*

Mi resumen: *Mucho postureo por ambas partes. No creo que le preocupe mucho a Rusia el sacar más dinero vendiendo menos mercancia. Tambien la orden de cerrar los puertos que no controlas causa risa. Y una buena noticia*


----------



## clapham5 (2 May 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Joder, y los que no somos religiosos... A mi lo de que estos un valle de lágrimas para luego ir a un mundo mejor no me convence....



Di-s no existe . 
Si existiera , este post recibiria ( al menos ) 100 ZANKS


----------



## volador (2 May 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar que coño hacia un General al mando de las EW del ejercito Ruso en el frente?

Ninth Russian general killed in devastating Ukrainian attack on base as toll of Putin's top commanders continues to rise (thesun.co.uk) 

Que te maten Generales de Infanteria en pleno siglo XXI es un cagadón, pero bueno, la guerra es la guerra y alguno puede tener mala suerte, pero el jefe de EW es incomprensible.

Este tipo en un ejercito "normal" estaría como mínimo a cientos de kilómetros del frente o quizás en Moscú, con sus equipos de analistas, expertos, gente de inteligencia, etc... no a tiro de obús.

Os juro que no entiendo nada del funcionamiento del ejercito Ruso.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Flipo con los que todavía pensáis que existen las ideologías. Solo hay tres ideologias:
> 
> 1) El satanismo globalista.
> 2) Las ovejas
> ...



Al contrario...son ellos los que las sostienen...yo las ataco constantemente.

...y en estas disputas...llegando los perros...pillan descuidados ...a mis dos conejos.


LOS QUE POR CUESTIONES DE POCO MOMENTO..DEJAN LO QUE IMPORTA...LLEVENSE ESTE EJEMPLO...

Ayyyy...aquella EGB...


----------



## Moderado (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ALUCINANTE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No va a haber un enfrentamiento directo entre Rusia y la OTAN, pero si tu crees que Ucrania no hará nada después de entrar en la OTAN vives en otro mundo.

Habrá una campaña de desestablización en sus fronteras como pasó en el cáucaso en los 90, los rusos no habrían entrado con su ejercito en Ucrania para medirse la polla con EEUU. Esto va de seguridad nacional.

Rusia no ha amenazado a los demás países, les ha advertido de lo que puede pasar si entran en una alianza que considera a Rusia si enemiga numero 1. Es que allí está el problema, la propia OTAN dice que Rusia es el enemigo a batir y no hay diplomacia que valga.

Mirate los últimos 8 años de diplomacia y los acuerdos de Minsk y luego dime que los rusos han provocado esto.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia va a cabar con toda la otan ella solita
> 
> 
> VIVA RUSIA!!!



Hay que matar más, muchos más ingleses, holandeses, gusanos, australinso y neozelandées


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que coño hacia un General al mando de las EW del ejercito Ruso en el frente?
> 
> Ninth Russian general killed in devastating Ukrainian attack on base as toll of Putin's top commanders continues to rise (thesun.co.uk)
> 
> ...



La doctrina militar rusa es muy de la segunda guerra mundial, donde el general está a pie del cañón y al frente de sus soldados guiando la batalla.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Di-s no existe .
> Si existiera , este post recibiria ( al menos ) 100 ZANKS



Pues existe y me ha dicho que no te de un danke por soberbio y avaro.
TUTATIS akbar...


----------



## Alvin Red (2 May 2022)

Te has dejado la más peligrosa:







Aunque estas también hacían pupa y son Stealth total:


----------



## NPI (2 May 2022)

eres la hostia @pifiado


----------



## volador (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La doctrina militar rusa es muy de la segunda guerra mundial, donde el general está a pie del cañón y al frente de sus soldados guiando la batalla.



Pero la batalla en EW no la haces "al pie del cañón" ni a tiros.

Es tomar datos, analizar señales, mucho trabajo de inteligencia y análisis, mucho experto.

Es un trabajo altamente intelectual y con gente muy preparada y entrenada utilizando equipos muy sofisticados.

Luego puedes mandar a los soldaditos cerca del frente y no mucho porque ni hace falta ni es muy conveniente estar cerca del enemigo que te inutilice equipos o personal valioso, o a malas te los capture.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Pero la batalla en EW no la haces "al pie del cañón" ni a tiros.
> 
> Es tomar datos, analizar señales, mucho trabajo de inteligencia y análisis, mucho experto.
> 
> ...



Imagino que esa función la harán otro tipo de analistas, pero en Rusia el general se parte la boca con el enemigo igual que el resto de los soldados.


----------



## Mabuse (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En España lo que se tiene es problema histórico del nacionalismo....español, surgido tras la implosión del estado feudal a causa de las guerras napoleónicas, todo ese magma frailuno taliban es cabalgado por la oligarquia noble que tiene como divisa la defensa al ultranza de su privilegios, utilizando como brazo armado al ejército desde 1814. Frente a él, los nacionalismo perifericos no pasan de moscas cohoneras.



Las oligarquías, o los mandamases, o los caciques sólo pueden ser tratados de una manera por un gobernante, sea este representante democrático o autarca. Con dureza y desprecio. ¿Porqué? No por idealismo o fe, por simple ética, la puta regla de oro. Esa gente no ve a los demás como iguales, por lo tanto han de ser tratados como la basura que creen que los demás son, Von Newman lo llamaba win-win en su dilema del prisionero, Dios lo llama ley divina y los hombres libres le llaman razón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)

limpieza etnica


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Los putos piratas agitando el avispero desde el año 1500. 

Va a ser una risa cuando empiecen a caer los topoles en Inglaterra y digan: Joder, quizás forzamos la situación demasiado.....


----------



## Pepelillo (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Imagino que esa función la harán otro tipo de analistas, pero en Rusia el general se parte la boca con el enemigo igual que el resto de los soldados.



Lo más probable es que sea fake como las otras 4000 noticias fakes del estilo que han salido. 

La última similar fue la de que Shoigu había sido envenenado y habían arrestado a no sé cuantos generales. Al de dos días apareció con Putin discutiendo cómo seguir con el tema de Ucrania. 

*Putin's defence minister Sergei Shoigu has had a 'massive heart attack not from natural causes' and TWENTY generals 'have been arrested' over bungled invasion
*
*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10718247/amp/Putins-defence-minister-Sergei-Shoigu-massive-heart-attack-not-natural-causes.html*
*
*


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania es un negocio redondo para USA. Esperan cobrarla en la explotación del gas y materias primas ucranianas
> Cuanto mas dure mejor, pero se les acaba la mano de obra, digo los soldados ucras y nadie quiere ir a luchar y morir en Ucrania. Salvo mercenarios no muy entrenados
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de la apuesta de EEUU es que esta marcando el fin de la era de hegemonía del dólar estadounidense esto, a su vez, tarde o temprano, generara una gravísima crisis económica en su propio territorio.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Lo más probable es que sea fake como las otras 4000 noticias fakes del estilo que han salido.
> 
> La última similar fue la de que Shoigu había sido envenenado y habían arrestado a no sé cuantos generales. Al de dos días apareció con Putin discutiendo cómo seguir con el tema de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es una pérdida de tiempo y de credibilidad citar fuentes podridas de la pérfida Albión, alias Gran Brutania.O así me lo parece desde que era joven.


----------



## al loro (2 May 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 May 2022)

Bueno, ojala la cizaña otanica haga su deseo realidad
Pridnestrovia rusa


----------



## Pepelillo (2 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es una pérdida de tiempo y de credibilidad citar fuentes podridas de la pérfida Albión, alias Gran Brutania.O así me lo parece desde que era joven.



Totalmente pero fuera de nuestra burbuja tienen mucha influencia. En tuiter, por ejemplo, cada noticia de estas es acogida con alborozo.

Y es acojonante porque van como 100 (sin exagerar) falsas nuevas una tras otra y siguen tragando y dando vivas y palmas porque, a su parecer, queda poco para ver a Putin en la Haya o la mitad del generalato ruso ha sido neutralizado o el golpe de estado a Putin ya está en marcha.

Sin ir más lejos, en la noticia de garrafón de hoy, la de Gerassimov herido, en tuiter había miles de likes y cientos de comentarios de peña haciéndose pajas porque el día del desfile estaba cerca, y claro, este señor iba a salir medio tullido y en silla de ruedas a dar el discurso. Y ya estaban regodeándose de como se iban a reír de él ::

Luego verán que ni herido ni nada pero para entonces ya habrá otra notición y dará igual.


----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (2 May 2022)

FICCIÓN = RRSS
REALIDAD = CALLE


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> Totalmente pero fuera de nuestra burbuja tienen mucha influencia. En tuiter, por ejemplo, cada noticia de estas es acogida con alborozo.
> 
> Y es acojonante porque van como 100 (sin exagerar) falsas nuevas una tras otra y siguen tragando y dando vivas y palmas porque, a su parecer, queda poco para ver a Putin en la Haya o la mitad del generalato ruso ha sido neutralizado o el golpe de estado a Putin ya está en marcha.
> 
> ...



La borregada me da pena: Les van llevando poco a poco al matadero y ellos aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 May 2022)

Hora de dormir, dejo este video en recuerdo de la victimas.


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Las exportaciones rusas de gas *caen un 26,9% *en cuatro meses Las exportaciones rusas de gas de Gazprom han caído un 26,9% en cuatro meses, hasta los 50.100 millones de metros cúbicos, según la agencia de noticias Tass. Al mismo tiempo, la empresa redujo su producción en un 2,5% en comparación con el mismo periodo del año anterior.




El precio subió un 50%... ganan más que antes !!


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Os juro que no entiendo nada del funcionamiento del ejercito Ruso.




No es grave que los generales estén en primera línea de batalla (piensa en *Rommel o Von Paulus o Patton*). El problema es que deben haber ido con su móvil y los han detectado y finiquitado.

Al *primero*... vaya y pase.
Al *segundo*... bueh

Pero ya *del tercero en adelante* es que son tontos, o hay espías y tienen más agujeros en la seguridad que un queso gruyere. *  

Eso, o son todas mentiras de la propaganda ucraniana.*


----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

New York Post OFICIALMENTE la mafia en control de UCRAÑA ha reconocido que el fantasma de KIEV es INVENT. ¿dejamos a los folla OTAN con la ilusion ?


Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits By Jackie Salo May 1, 2022 2:20pm Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits...




www.burbuja.info






* Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits *

By Jackie Salo May 1, 2022 2:20pm 

Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits








The “Ghost of Kyiv” is a myth, Ukrainian officials admitted over the weekend.
After several news outlets last week identified the legendary, mysterious, hero fighter pilot as a 29-year-old dad recently killed in battle with the Russians, military officials acknowledged Saturday that there was no such person.
“The ghost of Kyiv is a superhero-legend, whose character was created by Ukrainians!” Ukraine’s Air Force Command wrote on Facebook.
The reputed hero had been credited with taking out as many as 40 Russian aircraft until he was shot down March 13 while battling an “overwhelming” number of enemy forces, the Times of London had reported.
The Times identified the supposed Ukrainian war hero as Major Stepan Tarabalka.
Ukraine admits that the “Ghost of Kyiv” was made up. Facebook/Генеральний
But while Tarabalka was a distinguished war hero, he was not the “Ghost” — because there never was such a person, Ukraine said.
“Hero of Ukraine Stepan Tarabalka is NOT ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ and he did NOT shoot down 40 planes,” said the country’s Air Force Command.
Instead, the moniker belongs collectively to all of Ukraine’s hero fighter pilots, military officials said.
Ukraine’s Air Force Command posted on Facebook that the “Ghost of Kyiv” was a “superhero legend.”Twitter/@yirmiucderece
“The #GhostOfKyiv is alive. It embodies the collective spirit of the highly qualified pilots of the Tactical Aviation Brigade who are successfully defending #Kyiv and the region,” the command tweeted.
The Ukrainian government had previously been key in creating and perpetuating the myth of a single brave and particularly on-target fighter pilot.
“People call him the Ghost of Kyiv. And rightly so,” the government tweeted in February of the reputed mysterious figure, saying the pilot had “already become a nightmare for invading Russian aircraft.”
​The media had previously identified Stepan Tarabalka as “The Ghost of Kyiv” but Ukraine says that is not the case. Twitter/@sovietarmyfan


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El relato de "los buenos" y "los malos" es infantil de por si y sirve para justificar al populacho. Estoy seguro que en Rusia a la población le leen diariamente el credo de que ellos son los buenos y los libertadores del mundo y la OTAN poco menos que el demonio fascista heredero del nacismo de hace 80 años y a su vez bisnieto del corso, que sueñan con devorar a la "sagrada madre patria rusa" desde hace más de 200 años, esta simplificación y su machacante repetición hace mella en las mentes humanas y en poco tiempo hace que el exterminio y el genocidio de occidente esté justificado mediante el fuego divino y purificador del núcleo.



Vaya, lo dice el que precisamente está defendiendo de tapadillo el relato de buenos-malos y no sale del discurso para retrasados mentales del tirano ruso imperialista, ignorando todo lo que te he expuesto.

Y lo que te he expuesto no son "simplificaciones" y "machacantes repeticiones", son HECHOS OBJETIVOS de política exterior, que no entras a discutir, porque sabes que vas a salir escaldado. Y sabes muy bien que esos hechos, esos antecedentes del conflicto echan por tierra tu mierda de interpretación (que es el relato oficial de la propaganda) de que la causa del conflicto es el expansionismo imperialista ruso.

Pero a ti no te interesan los hechos, te limitas a repetir lugares comunes y mantras como lo de que la amenaza a la seguridad nacional es una mera excusa. Henry Kissinger, George Kennan, poco sospechosos de putinistas, y muchos otros que saben mucho más que tú de seguridad, saben bien que no es ninguna excusa

La guerra se podía haber evitado simplemente accediendo a negociar aunque fuera lo más básico el documento presentado por Rusia en diciembre


Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente los anglos no son "los buenos", bueno, para ellos primero está la economía, lo segundo sus dominios geopolíticos y luego si hay dinero y tiempo el altruismo y la filamtropía. Pero hay métodos y "métodos", el deleznable es el que se hace mediante la violencia física y la pérdida de vidas humanas, luego están los otros que "son menos malos", aunque también deleznables como el soborno, la compra de voluntades y las amenazas económicas.



Venga, pongámonos a verlo desde tu perspectiva moralista (me has emocionado con lo del tiempo que dedican los anglos al "altruismo" y la "filantropía")

Parece que el método del golpe de estado de los anglos estadounidenses para forzar a Ucrania a entrar en la órbita de la UE y la OTAN (algo más de 100 muertos en el Maidan) te parece un método menos deleznable

¿Y las consecuencias de los actos de los anglos estadounidenses, de esos que cuando les sobra tiempo se dedican al "altruismo" y la "filantropía"?

Parece que la guerra de Donbás con 14.000 muertos en combate y unas 3.500 víctimas civiles (la mayoría prorrusas) en la que el ejército agresor era el ucraniano era una guerra justa, ¿verdad? ¿Aquí ya no ves nacionalismos violentos ni expansiones imperiales? Te recuerdo que el origen de la rebelión de Donbas era la oposición espontánea de la sociedad civil al golpe de estado y que la mayor parte de los combatientes (al menos al principio) eran milicianos de esas tierras

¿Y la represión violenta de las minorías prorrusas en Odesa (decenas quemados vivos/apalizados), Járkov o Mariupol por parte de las hordas neonazis y de extrema derecha del gobierno?



Ni una palabra a lo que argumento de que Rusia lo que ha hecho es dar el primer golpe en una guerra que sabía que no iba a poder evitar


Con una concentración de 150.000 hombres frente a Donbás antes de la invasión

Eso ya no te interesa comentarlo, no vaya a ser que mejore algo la imagen moral del ogro imperialista ruso

Se te ve el plumero. Pero mucho


Teuro dijo:


> El que ha escalado es Rusia, la que usa la violencia y eso lo hace porque es incapaz de jugar al juego geopolítco actual. Como dijo Obama, son una potencia regional con ínfulas soviéticas e imperialistas rusas. Que asuman de una puta vez lo que son, carecen de credenciales económico, industriales, científicas, tecnológicas y demográficas para ser como EEUU o China.



Vaya, vaya... Se te escapa el odio a Rusia que intentas disimular en tus comentarios.

Para ser una despreciable potencia regional había mucho interés por parte de EEUU en meter el dedo en el ojo y darle donde más le duele a Rusia. Darle justo donde sabían muy bien que le dolía


¿Cómo se preocupó tanto Obama en golpear a una potencia regional con ínfulas, a un estado medio pelo que no merecía tanta atención?

*¿Lo puedes explicar?*

¿O te lo explico yo, querido cínico? Te doy unas pistas:





Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas


zelensky pianista




www.burbuja.info





¿Puedes poner ejemplos concretos de las "ínfulas imperialistas" rusas ejemplificadas en acciones de política exterior antes de la invasión?


Teuro dijo:


> La integridad territorial de Rusia está garantizada, es un país absolutamente ininvadible (solo tiene capacidad de hacerlo China), que juegen con las cartas que tienen que son muy buenas (y que más las quisiera yo para España) y dejen de dar por culo al mundo con sus amenazas e idioteces.



Vamos a ver. Yo no sé si eres tonto o te lo haces.

La amenaza de EEUU/OTAN no consiste en invadir ni nukear Rusia (al menos no en el corto plazo). Esto va de evitar que desarrolle su enorme potencial, desestabilizarla, hacer que colapse y depredar sus inmensos recursos naturales y energéticos

Exactamente lo mismo que hizo EEUU con la URSS que era "ininvadible" e imposible de derrotar militarmente



No es ningún misterio. Lo sabe cualquier analista geopolítico honesto

Pero sobre todo va de esto: debilitamiento no sólo de Rusia sino de la UE, imposibilitar el surgimiento de una formidable potencia euroasiática: divide et impera


¿Te haces la tontita? ¿De verdad no sabes de que va el tema y porqué había tanta preocupación por la potencia regional con ínfulas"? Venga, cuéntame cualquier película para retrasados. Ya me la estoy imaginando: está protagonizada por el Capitán América, los anglos que tienen tiempo para el "altruismo" y la "filantropía" y sus nobles vasallos europeos
  


Teuro dijo:


> Cuando comenzó la guerra hice un simil de una partida de poker jugada por un loco, un tramposo y un jugador profesional. El loco tiene unas cartas pésimas, pero lleva un cinturon de explosivos con el que amenaza al resto de jugadores de volar la mesa si no le dejan ganar, enfrente está el tramposo, que fue el que ha puesto las reglas del juego y además se dedica a cambiarlas conforme avanza la partida porque ve que está perdiendo el juego, pero ni con esas consigue ganar y no le queda otra salida que intentar convencer al jugador profesional de que entre ambos pueden reducir al loco y salvarse. El jugador profesional se ve ganador, lo único que pide es que siga la partida, pero no se fía del loco, sabe que en cualquier momento va a volar la mesa e intenta contenerlo diciendole que cuando gane la partida va a repartir el botín con él, no se fía del loco, pero mucho menos del tramposo, porque sabe que si se quitan de enmedio al loco va a tener el camino libre para seguir haciendo trampas para ganarle. Una tragicomedia.



Ahí está condensado el guión de la película para subnormales basada en tus prejuicios etnocéntricos maniqueos y rusófobos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

a los que compraron camisetas y merchandising del sudario del fantasam de kiev

que no vaya










Heroic ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter doesn’t actually exist, Ukraine admits


After several news outlets last week identified the legendary, mysterious, hero fighter pilot as a 29-year-old dad recently killed in battle with the Russians, military officials acknowledged Satur…




nypost.com
















*pero .... el francotirador WALLY*
*si no ¿*


----------



## Nefersen (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell: "Es imprescindible un nuevo paquete de sanciones a Rusia"*
> Cuando los bombardeos rusos sobre Ucrania se intensifican, se hace imprescindible aprobar* un nuevo paquete de sanciones económicas sobre Rusia*, ha dicho este domingo en Chile el jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrell.
> 
> Tras más de dos meses del inicio de la guerra, "los bombardeos en (la ciudad ucraniana de) Odesa se intensifican, dando a entender que Rusia pretende aislar a Ucrania del mar", ha explicado Borrell en un encuentro en Santiago con medios de prensa, al final de su visita a Chile. *Por esta razón "creo que es absolutamente imprescindible un nuevo paquete de sanciones, que se está preparando", ha agregado el diplomático.*



A Borrel le encantan los paquetes.


----------



## El amigo (2 May 2022)

Pues por algo será....


----------



## raptors (2 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



*Ok, de acuerdo con el mensaje...* peeeero quien es el valiente que va degustar ese platillo...!!!


----------



## McRotor (2 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>




Amancio debe estar que trina con esta banda vendidos gobierna en Europa y España.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 May 2022)

Mañana es un día interesante.
A siete días justos del 9 de mayo, tenemos un lunes que promete rojo en bolsa, en el que empieza todo el rollo de baneo del petróleo ruso (escalonado, cómo no), y sobre todo, los entrantes de esta comida de rabo que le vamos a hacer a los americanos:

_*Los ministros de energía de los estados miembros de la Unión Europea celebrarán una reunión de emergencia el 2 de mayo para discutir el suministro de gas ruso y el pago en rublos, anunció el viernes la ministra de Clima y Medio Ambiente de Polonia, Anna Moskwa.*_


----------



## mirkoxx (2 May 2022)

*La situación en el este de Ucrania a fines del 1 de mayo de 2022

La situación cerca de Jarkov
*
_*▪*_Cerca de *Kharkov* hay peleas en *Russian Lozova* y *Kutuzovka*. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron expulsar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia del área fortificada en *Tsirkuny* y *Cherkasy Tishki* dos días antes, pero sufrieron fuertes pérdidas.

Ahora, el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está haciendo todo lo posible para afianzarse en el avance alcanzado, pero las tropas ucranianas están sufriendo grandes pérdidas. Hasta la fecha, las bajas entre los destacamentos de defensa territorial, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales alcanza varios cientos de muertos y heridos.

_*▪*_La retirada de las fuerzas rusas a Russkaya Lozovaya y Tsirkuny expuso el frente en Kazachya Lopan: las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lograron recuperar dos pueblos; *Turovo* y *Makarovo* al sur del asentamiento.

_*▪*_La transferencia de las unidades más preparadas para el combate para llevar a cabo el sabotaje continúa en Jarkov. Según nuestra información, las tareas de coordinación de la DRG y las operaciones de sabotaje en la zona limítrofe con Rusia están asignadas a oficiales del Special Airborne Service (SAS) británico.

Al mismo tiempo, llegaron al centro regional refuerzos de mercenarios de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania". En esta ocasión hablamos de la unidad alemana.

*La situación cerca de Liman
*
_*▪*_Las fuerzas aliadas se atrincheraron en *Aleksandrovka* y *Stavki*. La captura de *Yampol* hizo posible eludir *Liman* desde el sureste y ocupar el triángulo de carreteras Slavyansk - Liman - Seversk. Los pequeños pueblos de *Dibrova* y *Ozernoye* se encuentran en la zona gris.

_*▪*_Cerca de *Oskol* , en la zona del embalse, desde hace varios días, un grupo de 1.000 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha estado “hirviendo en un caldero”.

_*▪*_Hay batallas cerca de *Svyatogorsk* , pero nadie ha entrado todavía en la ciudad. Después de la captura de *Alexandrovka,* la lucha se desplazó al cinturón forestal en el *cruce de Borogodichnaya - Pine - Yarovaya* . La más feroz de todas las escaramuzas se desarrolla cerca de *Bogorodichny.

La situación cerca de Popasna y Bakhmut
*
_*▪*_*Continúan feroces* batallas en Popasna: las fuerzas aliadas van agotando al enemigo, rompiendo metódicamente las fortificaciones y los refuerzos. En promedio, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por día alcanzan entre 50 y 70 personas muertas y heridas, y la moral del personal militar está cayendo.*https://i.ibb.co/8d2c282/29-04-1.jpg*
https://t.me/boris_rozhin


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

*velas de santo zelensky*



  
​


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (2 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Primer video tomado de una evacuación en #Azov Steel Works (posiblemente tomado en la tarde)...NIÑOS Y MADRES.



Esa partida la ha ganado Putin claramente. La única explicación para que esos civiles estuviesen ahí es para ser utilizados como escudos humanos. Sí los rusos hubiesen volatizado todo ese complejo ahora estaríamos viendo cientos de cuerpos sin vida de mujeres y niños. En ese momento la OTAN tendría la justificación para entrar con todo. 
Estaremos espectantes porque se montará otro teatro similar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ccartech (2 May 2022)

nuevo video muestra claramente que un avión de combate está volando sobre Belgorod, arrojando trampas de calor para protegerse contra los misiles buscadores de calor.




Obviamente, este es un caza ruso, no uno ucraniano.


----------



## Caracalla (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No es grave que los generales estén en primera línea de batalla (piensa en *Rommel o Von Paulus o Patton*). El problema es que deben haber ido con su móvil y los han detectado y finiquitado.
> 
> Al *primero*... vaya y pase.
> Al *segundo*... bueh
> ...



Feik news de libro.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (2 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "Finlandia va a aumentar las sanciones contra Rusia y quiere ampliar la asistencia técnico-militar a Ucrania", - Primera Ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin



*Hay que averiguar* si no estudio en gUSAnia...


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Sesión de fotos


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (2 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (2 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Alguien se ha hecho un lío con pies y metros. Las reservas ucranianas son de cierta entidad y les darían independencia energética y algo de capacidad exportadora pero nada más. Ahora hay también en el Mar Negro nuevos descubrimientos de cierto nivel en aguas turcas, rusas y rumanas, así que en las ucranianas habrá también. Esto es gas convencional, más fácil de explotar.



*Si el conflicto sigue como va..* dudo que existan _"aguas ucranianas"_....*!!!*


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Aquí un par de Mig-29 norcoreanos dándole por culo a varios F-15 de la yanki-otan


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No es grave que los generales estén en primera línea de batalla (piensa en *Rommel o Von Paulus o Patton*). El problema es que deben haber ido con su móvil y los han detectado y finiquitado.
> 
> Al *primero*... vaya y pase.
> Al *segundo*... bueh
> ...



Te crees tremendo fake?


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




Estos misiles son el equivalente a una sacada de rabo sobre la mesa. Es como que dicen "_mira lo que hago con un misil"_.

No conozco ningún otro misil que *efectúe el giro de 90 grados a 50 metros del suelo* como hace este (con dos o tres retrocohetes auxiliares).

Impresiona realmente.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

Que locura es está, enviando combustible de aviación en camiones desde Italia hasta Ucrania, quién se está forrando con ese gasto en logística y así piensan ganar la guerra?

t.me/intelslava/27474

British tankers with aviation kerosene seen in Italy. Apparently, they are heading towards Ukraine.


----------



## Don Luriio (2 May 2022)

Ucrania, esa democracia ejemplar.


----------



## España1 (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Estos misiles son el equivalente a una sacada de rabo sobre la mesa. Es como que dicen "_mira lo que hago con un misil"_.
> 
> No conozco ningún otro misil que *efectúe el giro de 90 grados a 50 metros del suelo* como hace este (con dos o tres retrocohetes auxiliares).
> 
> Impresiona realmente.



pero no le veo la utilidad, no?
De siempre una parábola ha funcionado


----------



## raptors (2 May 2022)

_Jaja_


----------



## Azrael_II (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ALUCINANTE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reflejo de pensar anulado. Eso o eres satanista


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El precio subió un 50%... ganan más que antes !!



Por las sanciones les cuesta más conseguir lo que compran. Con el petróleo un 30% menos.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Esa partida la ha ganado Putin claramente. La única explicación para que esos civiles estuviesen ahí es para ser utilizados como escudos humanos. Sí los rusos hubiesen volatizado todo ese complejo ahora estaríamos viendo cientos de cuerpos sin vida de mujeres y niños. En ese momento la OTAN tendría la justificación para entrar con todo.
> Estaremos espectantes porque se montará otro teatro similar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas. 
La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> pero no le veo la utilidad, no?
> De siempre una parábola ha funcionado




Realmente ignoro la utilidad... pero que es una sacada de rabo, es una sacada. 

Es como decir: "_Si hago esto a la salida, ni te imaginas lo que hago cuando llego_".

¿Con qué cara filmas la salida de tu misil "parabólico" después de eso?... te tienes que esconder detrás de una máscara.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

En teleotan ha aumentado el nivel de la propaganda. Prácticamente todo el telediario está siendo sobre la guerra.

Parece que algo va a pasar.


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (2 May 2022)

Varsovia se ha convertido en la primera capital entre los posibles estados garantes en anunciar públicamente que no participará en un acuerdo de paz si implica la rendición de partes de Ucrania - Jakub Kumocz, asesor de política exterior del presidente Duda


----------



## Magick (2 May 2022)

RUSIA NO TOLERARÁ LOS HÁBITOS LADRONES DE LOS PAÍSES OCCIDENTALES; NO PERMITIRÁ EL ROBO DE SU DINERO GANADO DE LA EXPORTACIÓN DE PETRÓLEO Y GAS - LAVROV


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

SPUTNIK
*Lavrov: Occidente le robó a Rusia más de 300.000 millones de dólares*





© Sputnik / Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia

Los pagos por los recursos energéticos rusos se hacían a través de bancos occidentales. Tras la imposición de las sanciones a Rusia, las reservas acumuladas fueron congeladas por las autoridades de EEUU y los países de la UE, lo que supone un robo de más 300.000 millones de dólares, asegura el ministro de Exteriores ruso.
En una entrevista a la cadena televisiva italiana _Mediaset_, *Serguéi Lavrov* tuvo que responder a las preocupaciones de que "Rusia está suspendiendo los suministros de gas" a la UE, a lo que el ministro respondió:

"Lo que sucede es algo muy simple, pero que nuestros críticos y todos los que nos juzgan en los últimos días, prefieren omitir. Nos han robado nuestro dinero. Simplemente lo tomaron y lo robaron. La mayor parte de ese dinero la recibimos como pago por los suministros de gas", aseveró el ministro.
En sus palabras, ese robo fue posible porque "según los términos de los contratos, [el gigante gasístico ruso] Gazprom estaba obligado a guardar ese dinero en cuentas de bancos occidentales. Quisieron castigar a Rusia y se lo robaron. Pero nadie habla de eso. ¿Dónde está el periodismo honesto?", lamentó el ministro.

"Nosotros no tenemos el derecho ante nuestro propio pueblo de permitir que Occidente continúe con sus hábitos de ladrón", sentenció Lavrov.


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

© Sputnik / Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Moscú se vio obligado a desarrollar el armamento hipersónico porque sabía que el sistema antimisiles de EEUU estaría dirigido contra Rusia, declaró el canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.

"Nos vimos obligados a ocuparnos del desarrollo de armamento hipersónico porque sabíamos perfectamente que el sistema antimisiles de EEUU no estaría dirigido contra Corea del Norte e Irán, sino contra Rusia y, más tarde, contra China", dijo en una entrevista con la cadena italiana Mediaset.
Lavrov comentó que Rusia necesitaba armas capaces de superar la defensa antimisiles de un enemigo eventual.
"De lo contrario, un país poseedor de un sistema antimisiles y armamento ofensivo podría ceder a la tentación de atacar primero, esperando que el el sistema antimisiles rechazaría el golpe de respuesta", refirió el canciller ruso.


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

Hungría ha anunciado que bloqueará cualquier sanción de la UE sobre energía contra Rusia.


----------



## Mitrofán (2 May 2022)

quizás dijera cosas interesantes pero el tono de predicador airado le perdía.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Se llama foco.
> Antes no miraba nadie, ahora si.
> En Belgorod pueden hacer sabotajes, por ejemplo... en Sajalin, mas complicado...
> Pero para algunos todo será made by Ukraine/USA/maroto el de la moto.
> Me recuerda a cierta celula arabe que se atribuia hasta la explosion de un petardo en fallas...



Eso es. Antes, eso pasaba (y pasa) en cualquier país, lo que ocurre es que como a nadie le importaba, no era noticia. Pero ahora, ya se sabe, Rusia y Ucrania están en el candelero, y quien busca pues encuentra. Salen montones de noticias de un incendio por aquí, otro por allí, etc. Luego ya tendrás a los muyayos de la Revista Ejércitos diciendo "parece que", "puede ser que", "es posible que", "según tal fuente", etc.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Les voy adelantando el futuro, a seis meses vista, de los países de la UE,


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Varsovia se ha convertido en la primera capital entre los posibles estados garantes en anunciar públicamente que no participará en un acuerdo de paz si implica la rendición de partes de Ucrania - Jakub Kumocz, asesor de política exterior del presidente Duda



Porque ellos también quieren su parte. Son muy previsibles.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Lavrov sobre la desnazificación de Rusia en Ucrania: 

_*"Y qué si Zelensky es judío.
El hecho no niega los elementos nazis en Ucrania. 
Creo que Hitler también tenía sangre judía. *_
*Algunos de los peores antisemitas son judíos".*


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Si hubiera hecho lo que decía en ese vídeo, que seguramente es lo que sentía, no tendría ahora una guerra.


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas.
> La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.



El armamento nuclear es absolutamente disuasorio, por eso en esta guerra hay líneas rojas que nadie va a traspasar y que son básicamente el enfrentamiento directo OTAN - Rusia, esto es así desde el inicio de la guerra fría, jugarán al gato y al ratón, amenazarán habrá alguna escaramuza pero de ahí no pasará la cosa, si un día los rusos tiran un pepino y se cargan a unos cuantos asesores militares de la OTAN pues se la comen con patatas y se callan, que otro día a los rusos les hunden un buque con ayuda de la OTAN, pues éstos se la comen con patatas también.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Más preguntas que respuestas


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda Temprano por la mañana, la carga de ayuda humanitaria para Mariupol se prepara cerca de la oficina en el centro de Donetsk. Los paquetes co…




slavyangrad.es











Más preguntas que respuestas


02/05/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Temprano por la mañana, la carga de ayuda humanitaria para Mariupol se prepara cerca de la oficina en el centro de Donetsk. Los paquetes contienen harina cereales, aceite de girasol, azúcar, carne en lata. Por separado hay medicinas, dulces y agua. Es ayuda que llega de Rusia Justa, que abrió una filial en Donetsk para la protección legal de los ciudadanos mucho antes del reconocimiento de las Repúblicas. “Ahora llegará _Sobol_ con el pan y nos movemos”, dice el diputado del Parlamento de la RPD Alexey Yigulin, al que ahora es raro ver vestido de algo que no sea camuflaje.

_Sobol_ llega y resulta que lo que había entendido como un nombre de guerra de una persona es realmente el nombre de guerra del vehículo. Quienes van en este coche son _sables_ y, en el otro, _castores_. “Te tendrás que sentar para que podamos cargar el máximo de paquetes en el coche. Vas a ir como si fueras contrabando ilegal”, ríe Yigulin. El mérito del pan recae sobre el diputado de la RPD Vladislav Berdichevsky. Se une también el diputado Sergey Telnij, a quien todos conocemos de Gorlovka. Ahora los diputados tienen más territorio del que ocuparse. Con esta composición de personal, llevan ayuda a Mariupol varias veces a la semana. “Y antes del viaje, tenemos una tradición: hay que cortar la punta para que el viaje vaya bien”. Y me entregan una barra de pan para cortar la punta y comerla.

Subo al coche y me lleno del aroma a pan recién hecho. Hay 700 barras aún calientes en las bolsas. El equipo de Yigulin se pasa en cadena los paquetes de ayuda humanitaria y ponen, unas sobre otras, las bolsas de pan que llegan hasta el techo y me encierran.

Mariupol nos recibe con viento sur y animación. Cerca del hipermercado Metro hay un ruidoso mar de personas. Aquí se puede obtener la ayuda humanitaria rusa, cargar el móvil, recoger agua e incluso ducharse. Al lado hay un mercado espontáneo en el que los dueños de granjas privadas venden las primeras verduras, huevos, bacon. También hay intercambios naturales aquí. La mayor parte de la gente con carros o en bicicleta lleva guirnaldas de botellas.

“Ayer pasé media hora esperando, pero me pude duchar. El agua está templada, no caliente, pero no nos importa”, dice un chico. Cuanto menos tiene una persona, menos necesita; las exigencias proceden de la saciedad. Aquí se acepta todo, aunque a veces haya que esperar tres días por ayuda humanitaria. Seguimos avanzando hacia las zonas a las que no llega la ayuda humanitaria oficial. “¿Dónde hay civiles con hambre aquí?”, pregunta Alexey al militar de uno de los muchos puestos de control. “Aquí hay hambre por todas partes”, responde. “Vale, entonces dónde hay más niños y ancianos”, insiste Yigulin.

El soldado nos muestra el camino a uno de los edificios donde hay muchas familias con niños en los sótanos. Nos advierten que tendremos que dar un rodeo, la carretera está bloqueada. El cementerio de coches, como lo llamamos, y los árboles caídos todavía bloquean la carretera en muchos sitios. Sin embargo, por primera vez desde que vengo a Mariupol, veo servicios públicos, tanto locales como nuestros, de Donetsk. Van vestidos con chaleco naranja, un punto de color en medio de las grises ruinas de la ciudad. Pero incluso las propias ruinas están escondidas por el incipiente verde y brillantes tulipanes crecen en todas partes en los patios. Están aquí pese a todo y el simbolismo es demasiado. Hasta las mismas flores deben de estar atónitas de todo lo que ha pasado a su alrededor esta primavera.

“Lo más importante hoy es impedir una hambruna en los territorios liberados. Incluso en una ciudad tan grande como Mariupol, estamos lidiando con ello todos juntos. Ya podemos decir que no hay amenaza de hambruna aquí. Hay mucho trabajo por hacer: reconstruir la vivienda y las infraestructuras. Pero lo principal es que, con el cese de hostilidades, la vida en paz regrese gradualmente”, explica Alexey. Está rodeado de personas con muchas preguntas: cómo salir, dónde recuperar los documentos quemados, cuándo comenzará la retirada de escombros y, lo más importante, cuándo será reconstruido Mariupol.

“Mi casa quedó destruida por un bombardeo. Es evidente que Ucrania fue quien obligó a las batallas urbanas, pero el bombardeo fue ruso. ¿Quién lo reconstruirá: Ucrania o Rusia”, pregunta un joven.

“No creo que Ucrania te vaya a reconstruir nada”, le contesto.

“El programa de reconstrucción de Mariupol está siendo preparado y será anunciado próximamente. ¿Tendremos tiempo de reconstruir todo antes de que llegue el frío? Es una pregunta difícil. Sé que la reconstrucción comenzará por los edificios menos afectados y que los quemados serán derribados y se construirán nuevos”, contesta Vladislav Berdichevsky.

Lo más difícil es avanzar. En cuanto nos acercamos a la puerta de la siguiente dirección, quienes han llegado tarde se abalanzan sobre nosotros después de ser advertidos por sus vecinos. “Gracias, hijos. Que dios os bendiga”, dice una mujer casi sin aliento al recibir su paquete de manos de Alexey a través de la ventanilla del coche.

“Alexey, ¿cómo te tratan los civiles?”, le pregunto.

“Nunca he tenido que enfrentarme a una reacción negativa. Al contrario, la población agradece nuestra ayuda. No olvidemos que Mariupol, como otras ciudades y pueblos de Donbass, participó con nosotros en el referéndum de 2014. Aquí está nuestra propia gente”, responde.

Puede que esta sea la diferencia entre que propios y ajenos, que nadie les reprochará haber pagado impuestos para financiar _ATO_ durante ocho años y que la mayoría se haya mantenido en silencio sino que se les alimentará y se les llevará agua. Esto es lo primero, todo lo demás vendrá después.

“Deberíais ver cómo dejaron nuestras casas los _azovtsi_. La gente se agolpaba en garajes y sótanos y tiraron nuestras puertas. Si no las podían abrir, las volaban con dinamita. Como cucarachas, se infiltraron en nuestras casas. Se llevaron todo: el ordenador, incluso el medidor de tensión. Se llevaron todo de los armarios, buscaban ropa para cambiarse”, cuenta una de las mujeres.

“Estos _europeos_ me han dejado un desastre, hicieron sus necesidades en medio de la habitación porque los baños ya se habían desbordado. No puedo ir al piso así, es asqueroso”, añade su vecina.

Hay decenas de miles de testimonios similares sobre cómo las tropas ucranianas se escudaron detrás de la población civil, colocaron posiciones de tiro en pisos y utilizaron una crueldad animal: quemaron casi todos los pisos ya en retirada, solo por venganza.

Repartimos paquetes en diferentes direcciones, pero no llega para todos. Alexey promete volver y la gente le entrega listas de medicinas. Llevamos muchas, pero a veces la población tiene necesidades específicas que no son fáciles de cubrir incluso en tiempos de paz.

En uno de los cruces, Yigulin ve a militares conocidos. Hace dos semanas y media aquí aún había batalla y estos chicos ayudaron a evacuar a civiles bajo el fuego. Ahora aquí está tranquilo. y recuerdo la honorable misión por la que me preguntó Liudmila Rozhnova, la profesora de historia del Colegio Número 26. Sus estudiantes escribieron cartas a los militares y caminaron desde Kuzbass hasta nosotros, hasta Donetsk, durante veinte días.

“Dónde: a Donetsk. A quién: a un soldado”. Alexey le entrega la carta a un militar. Lee y sonríe. “Qué bonito y sincere es el apoyo de los niños. Que estudien bien y nosotros liberaremos no solo Donbass sino toda Ucrania de los fascistas”, dice el barbudo militar con nombre de guerra _Malina_. Al ver nuestros coches, los niños corren. Son los que más rápido se han adaptado y prácticamente han olvidado el hábito de la tecnología. Andan en bici, juegan con los animales y entre ellos por las ruinas. Que jueguen y se ensucien a sí mismos y la ropa. Alexey les da unos caramelos. Entonces nos acordamos de que los profesores de Donetsk nos han dado, entre otras cosas, unas cometas. Probablemente sean más exóticas aquí que los tulipanes. Pero que a partir de ahora sean lo único que vuela en el cielo sobre Mariupol.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Estos misiles son el equivalente a una sacada de rabo sobre la mesa. Es como que dicen "_mira lo que hago con un misil"_.
> 
> No conozco ningún otro misil que *efectúe el giro de 90 grados a 50 metros del suelo* como hace este (con dos o tres retrocohetes auxiliares).
> 
> Impresiona realmente.



Sí, son espectaculares. Imagino que el vuelo será tan bajo que será muy difícil tumbarlos.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El armamento nuclear es absolutamente disuasorio, por eso en esta guerra hay líneas rojas que nadie va a traspasar y que son básicamente el enfrentamiento directo OTAN - Rusia, esto es así desde el inicio de la guerra fría, jugarán al gato y al ratón, amenazarán habrá alguna escaramuza pero de ahí no pasará la cosa, si un día los rusos tiran un pepino y se cargan a unos cuantos asesores militares de la OTAN pues se la comen con patatas y se callan, que otro día a los rusos les hunden un buque con ayuda de la OTAN, pues éstos se la comen con patatas también.



Ya, es la lógica que ha operado hasta ahora. Pero nunca he visto tanta cizaña, rabia, y censura en USA y desesperación e impotencia de los rusos. Es como que ninguno puede perder. Si la cosa sigue escalando no es improbable que un bando vea los nukes como su única opción.


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hungría ha anunciado que bloqueará cualquier sanción de la UE sobre energía contra Rusia.



Ya lo comentó Solana....algo habría que hacer con Orban.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1044477



Que buen plan ése de difundir en los medios de comunicación la muerte de un militar, que la familia lo llame a su teléfono privado para saber de él, él responda y sea en ése momento localizado y atacado. 

Hasta ahora la muerte de los altos cargos militares Rusos normalmente fue por su uso de teléfono móvil particular.



Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

Aparte de la nacionalidad reciente, es descendiente de colombianos, sus rasgos faciales no son muy caucasicos.


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)

2 de Mayo. Los rusos recuerdan todo.
Y como dijo Putin, todos los nombres de los asesinos son conocidos. La retribución por el genocidio de personas en Odessa es inevitable.


Las celebraciones dedicadas al 1 de mayo se llevan a cabo en Moscú, en las que participan representantes de los sindicatos de DPR y LPR.


¡¿Por qué no la Tercera Guerra Mundial?!
Turquía, a través de canales no oficiales, dejó claro que estaba lista para abrir un segundo frente en Karabaj; Francia está aumentando la presión sobre Tbilisi para iniciar un conflicto militar en Osetia. Los representantes de la OTAN están instando a Rumania a actualizar el conflicto entre Chisinau y Pridnestrovie.


"Ser enemigo de Estados Unidos puede ser peligroso, pero ser amigo de Estados Unidos es una muerte garantizada".
(Henry Kissinger)


----------



## capitán almeida (2 May 2022)

Los creadore de la recuperación de jersón ahora estrenan "contrataque fraguel en Mariupol"


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)

Hoy en la zona de N. p. Shovkoplyasy fue derribado por las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las unidades "Z" de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de los MANPADS "Igla".
Iba a trabajar de acuerdo a nuestras posiciones, pero no tuve suerte. Ahora este es nuestro trofeo.


----------



## Loignorito (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas.
> La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.



Para mi que ésta es una forma errónea de enfocar el conflicto. Como ya dije, la idea de las corporaciones anglosajonas es enmerdar a Europa y Rusia (al menos). 

Supongo que existen dos escenarios plausibles. En el 1º viviremos una nueva guerra fría que dejará a ambos contendientes escuálidos, o al menos eso es lo que buscan. En el 2º los americanos darán marcha atrás en el momento esto se líe lo suficiente para que empiece una guerra 'en serio'. Para ello hace tiempo constituyeron el 'factor Trump' y ya sabemos que las elecciones están cercanas en 'Nueva Albión', así que estaremos atentos.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

Otanicos buscando pretextos para escalar.
Van a por todas.

*Guerra en Ucrania: Suecia y Dinamarca denuncian la entrada de un avión ruso en su espacio aéreo*
El* Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores danés *anunció la convocatoria del embajador de Rusia en Dinamarca para denunciar la entrada no autorizada de un *avión ruso en su espacio aéreo*. Algo que también denunciaron el pasado sábado las* Fuerzas Armadas de Suecia*. "Lo ocurrido es completamente inaceptable y particularmente en la actual situación de la guerra de Ucrania", lamentó el titular de Exteriores danés, Jeppe Kofod.
"El avión se ubicó al este de Bornholm y luego voló hacia territorio sueco. Durante un breve período, el avión violó el espacio aéreo sueco y luego abandonó la zona. La preparación sueca para incidentes siguió todo el proceso y fotografió el incidente", explicó Suecia en un comunicado.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

*Moscú denuncia que Ucrania ha bombardeado la ciudad rusa de Belgorod*
Dos fuertes explosiones se registraron en la región rusa de *Belgorod*, en la frontera con Ucrania, durante la noche sin dejar víctimas. Así lo informó el gobernador local, *Viacheslav Gladkov*. El gobernador ha denunciado en las últimas semanas varios ataques fronterizos y el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha advertido de consecuencias si Ucrania continúa atacando territorio ruso.

Por otra parte. Ukronazis atacando Rusia .

*Rusia denuncia un "sabotaje" en un puente que colapsó en la región de Kursk*
Rusia denunció hoy un *"acto de sabotaje"* en un puente ferroviario que colapsó parcialmente en la región de Kursk, fronteriza con Ucrania, y ha abierto un caso penal, señaló el gobernador, Román Starvoit.


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)

#Izyum Axis - #Rusia capturó la ciudad de Korovii Iar al E de Izyum y ha estado luchando por el control de #Oleksandrivka. Lo que parecía un gran impulso de #Rusia a principios de semana resultó ser una retirada táctica de #Ucrania mientras la UAF buscaba mejores posiciones defensivas.

Los datos de incendios de #NASA FIRMS sugieren que Korovii Lar fue tomada sin enfrentamientos significativos, mientras que #Oleksandrivka ha sido testigo de intensos bombardeos e incendios. Es probable que la UAF haya abandonado la ciudad de #Oskil, ya que está completamente rodeada por #rusos, pero no se ha informado de combates.


Oleksandrivka - Tomado
Stavky - Tomado
Yampol - Tomado


La guerra más extraña de la historia en la que cada DemocRATA puede simplemente entrar y salir de una zona de guerra sin temor a resultar herido o muerto.


Dime otra vez, ¿por qué te sorprende que la OTAN esté del lado de los nazis?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Sesión de fotos



Off topic
He estado mirando qué modelo de bota llevan en alguna de las fotos y creo que puede ser este modelo. ¿Alguno que esté más puesto en el tema puede confirmar o aclarar esto? 



Lowa zephyr gtx mid tf


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Mañana es un día interesante.
> A siete días justos del 9 de mayo, tenemos un lunes que promete rojo en bolsa, en el que empieza todo el rollo de baneo del petróleo ruso (escalonado, cómo no), y sobre todo, los entrantes de esta comida de rabo que le vamos a hacer a los americanos:
> 
> _*Los ministros de energía de los estados miembros de la Unión Europea celebrarán una reunión de emergencia el 2 de mayo para discutir el suministro de gas ruso y el pago en rublos, anunció el viernes la ministra de Clima y Medio Ambiente de Polonia, Anna Moskwa.*_



Y al final USA lo conseguirá... Se han reunido diez veces ya para lo mismo


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

Han desarticulado a un grupo de espionaje ruso que operaba en la administracion ucraniana h que estaba planeando entre otras cosas derribar un avión de pasajeros sobre rusia o bielorusia con armamento ucraniano. Probablemente la excusa que buscaban los ruskis para entrar en guerra de cara a su población mongólica.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Ucrania afirma haber atacado una lancha patrullera Raptor del FSB (23 toneladas de desplazamiento, tripulación de 3 personas) durante la noche cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente con Bairaktars y logró dos impactos (aparentemente munición MAM). Se desconoce si los barcos fueron hundidos y cuáles fueron las víctimas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46424


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

A la pregunta de si el filtrado funciona en Mariupol. Uno de los que intentó escapar de Mariupol disfrazado de civil.
Las personas que salen de Azovstal también están sujetas al proceso de filtrado, sobre todo porque los datos sobre el personal de las formaciones ucranianas están a disposición de los servicios especiales.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46418

Para eso están los filtros y la filtración.​​Un nazi del regimiento Azov intentó salir de Mariupol disfrazado de civil.​​t.me/voenkorKotenok/35674​​_Video del cretino en el enlace_​


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y al final USA lo conseguirá... Se han reunido diez veces ya para lo mismo.. por cierto ha prohibido ya USA la importación de fertilizantes nitrogenados... Ahhhb vale que no lo ha hecho y con eso va a provocar hambre en todo el mundo pero Europa debe suicidarse si o si.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

En melitop, liberado por las tropas Rusas, la nueva administración de la ciudad canceló todas las deudas de los ciudadanos por servicios públicos. Esta medida de apoyo a la población se anunció en marzo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46416


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

La fiscalía de la DNR ha acusado a los mercenarios británicos de varios delitos graves que han cometido. Y según las leyes de la República, se enfrentan a la pena de muerte.

Ellos (los mercenarios) no están incluidos en las categorías de personas cubiertas por el "Convenio de Ginebra relativo al trato de los prisioneros de guerra del 12 de agosto de 1949, enmendado y complementado" en la sección I, artículo 4. Además, el mercenarismo está reconocido como "crimen de guerra" y los organismos internacionales persiguen a los mercenarios.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46409


----------



## hornblower (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En España insultar a la bandera es deporte nacional, creo que en la esquina norte oriental y el el golfo norte, también oriental la población "a depurar" está más cerca del 50% que del 25%. De todas formas cuando estás invadido se hacen ese tipo de cosas, imagina lo que le harían a los "afrancesados" aquí en 1814.



Barbaridades las cometen ambos bandos, pero en mi opinión esta invasión tiene también componentes de guerra civil así que es un poco diferente. Entre civiles, los ucranianos rusófilos corren más riesgos de ser exterminados porque el Régimen del Maidán no acepta desde el 2014 a esa parte de la población y menos ahora con la invasión rusa. Puede que en el futuro haya una especie de 'expulsión de los moriscos': o se convierten al Régimen o Expulsión a Rusia, ya veremos.
En todo caso, la lección a aprender es: cuidado con lo que llevamos en los móviles


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Hace ocho años, los nazis asesinaron a varias decenas de habitantes de Odessa.
Junto con los muertos, la antigua Ucrania postsoviética ardió en la Casa Profsoyuzov.
Ocho años después, las hostilidades en toda regla tienen lugar en el lugar de la monstruosidad nazi que surgió en el lugar de la Ucrania incendiada. Los intentos de coexistir con el nazismo o de negociar con él no han dado ningún resultado. Como siempre, ha traído la guerra detrás.

Como siempre, el nazismo tiene patrocinadores en Occidente que lo utilizan en su beneficio. Así que los llamamientos para que entren en razón y miren "a quién han creado y apoyan" no están funcionando. El enfoque instrumental de apoyo al nazismo no requiere moralidad, pero sí la hipocresía y la doble moral más habituales. Así que habiendo hecho la vista gorda ante las atrocidades de los nazis entonces, es tanto más fácil en el "Occidente civilizado" hacer la vista gorda ante sus crímenes ahora.

Por lo tanto, nadie puede desnazificar Ucrania sino nosotros mismos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46415


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

Combates muy cerca de Liman


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## niraj (2 May 2022)

Entrevista a la periodista Eva Bartlett sobre lo que ha visto en Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente ignoro la utilidad... pero que es una sacada de rabo, es una sacada.
> 
> Es como decir: "_Si hago esto a la salida, ni te imaginas lo que hago cuando llego_".
> 
> ¿Con qué cara filmas la salida de tu misil "parabólico" después de eso?... te tienes que esconder detrás de una máscara.



La utilidad se basa en que los radares estan afectados por la curvatura de la tierra, cuando menor es la elevación desde menos distancia se detecta el misil. 

Ademas, si lanzas algo parabolico puro, con una fase de aceleración inicial y luego la desaceleración de rozamiento y gravedad, cualquier programa te dice con un rango de error minimo su trayectoria , puedes disparar con anticipación para intentar derribarlo.

Por eso ahora no hay scub, los Iskander aunque balisticos, hacen correcciones, son semibalisticos. Ese que se ve las hace desde el principio y parece volar en paralelo al suelo como uno de crucero aunque la propulsión sea diferente. Puede que tenga una fase de aceleración tipo cohete de combustible solido y posteriormente active un turbofan


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #Izyum Axis - #Rusia capturó la ciudad de Korovii Iar al E de Izyum y ha estado luchando por el control de #Oleksandrivka. Lo que parecía un gran impulso de #Rusia a principios de semana resultó ser una retirada táctica de #Ucrania mientras la UAF buscaba mejores posiciones defensivas.
> 
> Los datos de incendios de #NASA FIRMS sugieren que Korovii Lar fue tomada sin enfrentamientos significativos, mientras que #Oleksandrivka ha sido testigo de intensos bombardeos e incendios. Es probable que la UAF haya abandonado la ciudad de #Oskil, ya que está completamente rodeada por #rusos, pero no se ha informado de combates.
> 
> ...



¿Qué pasó con esos HDP que se mofaban y torturaban a los presos iraquíes?. Todavía me acuerdo de esa imagen. La cantidad de animaladas que debe hacer el ejército americano sin que nos enteremos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 May 2022)

Prosiguen las operaciones de limpieza de nazis con el Ka-52…


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #Izyum Axis - #Rusia capturó la ciudad de Korovii Iar al E de Izyum y ha estado luchando por el control de #Oleksandrivka. Lo que parecía un gran impulso de #Rusia a principios de semana resultó ser una retirada táctica de #Ucrania mientras la UAF buscaba mejores posiciones defensivas.
> 
> Los datos de incendios de #NASA FIRMS sugieren que Korovii Lar fue tomada sin enfrentamientos significativos, mientras que #Oleksandrivka ha sido testigo de intensos bombardeos e incendios. Es probable que la UAF haya abandonado la ciudad de #Oskil, ya que está completamente rodeada por #rusos, pero no se ha informado de combates.
> 
> ...



"Tactical withdrawal by Ukraine"

La madre que los parió. Parece que escriben para niños rata del Call of Duty.


----------



## Treefrog (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, es la lógica que ha operado hasta ahora. Pero nunca he visto tanta cizaña, rabia, y censura en USA y desesperación e impotencia de los rusos. Es como que ninguno puede perder. Si la cosa sigue escalando no es improbable que un bando vea los nukes como su única opción.



Es la impresión que tengo también, todos se confían en que nadie quiera llegar a una confrontación nuclear, pero siguen jugando el juego de la gallina.
A muchos se les olvida que Rusia no puede perder, para USA Ucrania no es ni siquiera un sitio estratégico como Taiwan o Japon, para Rusia es otra cosa. No me extrañaría que una Rusia acorralada termine lanzando pepinos.
Aunque nunca hay que descartar que en la cima de la pirámide tanto en USA como en Rusia, estén definidas las reglas del juego, aunque que nosotros como ciudadanos de a pié creamos que es un enfrentamiento total.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

Hay que ver la Pelosi con 82 años que tiene, no sé que hace dando pirulos por el mundo. Hay ancianos muy lúcidos, pero no no es serio lo de USA con un Presidente gagá, la Pelosi que cualquier día dobla la servilleta en una visita oficial y la loca del coño de la Kamala que solo sabe descojonarse en las ruedas de prensa. Es una irresponsabilidad que la primera potencia mundial tenga al frente al trío calavera ese.





__





Cargando…






image.shutterstock.com


----------



## ATDTn (2 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Porompompom?
Porompompero


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hay que ver la Pelosi con 82 años que tiene, no sé que hace dando pirulos por el mundo. Hay ancianos muy lúcidos, pero no no es serio lo de USA con un Presidente gagá, la Pelosi que cualquier día dobla la servilleta en una visita oficial y la loca del coño de la Kamala que solo sabe descojonarse en las ruedas de prensa. Es una irresponsabilidad que la primera potencia mundial tenga al frente al trío calavera ese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



82 la Pelosi?. La leche.... no hay nada como ser rico.


----------



## kasperle1966 (2 May 2022)

*Odessa Khatyn *


Parcialmente incendiada la Casa de los Sindicatos desde la entrada principal 3 semanas después del incendio 

La tragedia de Odessa tiene 8 años. El 2 de mayo de 2014, la Ucrania postsoviética se convirtió en un "Reich" nazi. En este día, los nazis ucranianos prendieron fuego a la Casa de los Sindicatos en Odessa, donde los opositores de Maidan intentaron esconderse. Luego murieron 48 personas, más de 200 resultaron heridas.
Las autoridades ucranianas llevaron a cabo una investigación e inicialmente acusaron a 26 personas. El titular del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, Arsen Avakov, dijo entonces que se habían establecido las identidades de todos los perpetradores del incidente. Según las autoridades de Kiev, los perpetradores de la tragedia pertenecían a los partidarios anti-Maidan. Entre los simpatizantes de Maidan, que de hecho llevaron a cabo el golpe de Estado en febrero de 2014, no se encontraron perpetradores. De hecho, el régimen de Kiev aceptó la versión de que los opositores de Maidan "se quemaron". Como resultado, los perpetradores de la masacre nunca fueron castigados.

*Confrontación en Odessa *

En la primavera de 2014, en el contexto de la crisis política del golpe de febrero en Kiev (Maidan), cuando el gobierno legítimo fue derrocado por radicales apoyados por Occidente y algunos oligarcas, Ucrania comenzó a desmoronarse. Crimea, con el apoyo de Rusia, se unió a la Federación Rusa. En Kharkiv, Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporozhye, Kherson, Odessa y otras regiones de la histórica Margen Izquierda y Novorossiya, se presentaron los partidarios de la descentralización, la federalización de Ucrania, dando al idioma ruso un estatus estatal. En la parte occidental de Ucrania y Kiev, prevalecieron los partidarios del acercamiento a la UE y la OTAN, radicales y nacionalistas, que fueron patrocinados por representantes de las grandes empresas que se enriquecieron saqueando el país.

La sociedad también se dividió en Odessa: en el campo de Kulikovo se ubicó un campamento callejero de opositores al Maidan y partidarios de la orientación de Ucrania hacia Rusia, los occidentales se reunieron en el monumento al alcalde de Odessa de Richelieu. En Odessa, se realizaron mítines masivos en defensa del idioma ruso y los derechos de la población de habla rusa, la federalización del país y la consideración de los intereses del sureste de Ucrania (Novorossia) en la política de Kiev, contra la derecha. radicales También hubo muchos partidarios de celebrar un referéndum siguiendo el ejemplo de Crimea, creando la República Popular de Odessa y uniéndose a Rusia. La gente empezó a inclinarse por esta idea cuando se dieron cuenta de que a las nuevas autoridades no les importaba su opinión y los radicales solo estaban reforzando sus posiciones en Ucrania. Entre las consignas estaban las siguientes:

"Odessa y Moscú son una familia", "Referéndum", "Rusia, Ucrania, Bielorrusia: juntos somos la Rusia santa", "¡Donbass, Lugansk, estamos con ustedes!" y “¡El fascismo no pasará!”
Ambos bandos formaron escuadrones populares, pero al principio lo hicieron sin enfrentamientos serios. Sin embargo, pronto el régimen de Kiev emprendió una ofensiva decisiva. En la región de Odessa y Odessa, se cambió la administración y el liderazgo de los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley. Mientras tanto, crece la intensidad del enfrentamiento: peleas, incendios, mezclas incendiarias y hasta granadas. En Odessa, dado que las fuerzas locales no eran suficientes y no había suficiente motivación, trajeron radicales, nacionalistas de Kiev y Jarkov. Incluidos militantes del Sector Derecha y aficionados al fútbol dominados por sentimientos nacionalistas radicales.

*Tragedia *

El 2 de mayo de 2014, los aficionados al fútbol, junto con los nacionalistas, planearon para las 15:00 horas. marcha en el centro de la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, los opositores de Maidan comenzaron a reunirse aquí. Muchos grupos estaban preparados para los enfrentamientos callejeros: tenían equipos de protección y armas . Pronto se iniciaron enfrentamientos violentos entre ellos utilizando bocados, adoquines, bombas molotov, neumáticas, traumáticas y armas de fuego. 6 personas murieron, otras resultaron heridas.
La policía fue neutral. Según el jefe de la policía de seguridad pública de la Dirección General del Ministerio del Interior en la región de Odessa, el coronel D. Fuchedzhi, la policía de Odessa recibió una orden de Kiev de no interferir en los eventos y los enfrentamientos fueron provocados por miembros del Sector Derecha vestidos como partidarios anti-Maidan. En una entrevista con el canal de televisión ruso NTV, el coronel nombró al secretario del NSDC Andrei Parubiy y al gobernador Vladimir Nemirovsky como los principales perpetradores de la tragedia del 2 de mayo.

Parte de los activistas anti-Maidan, incapaces de resistir a las fuerzas superiores del enemigo, se retiraron a su campamento en el campo de Kulikovo, donde intentaron organizar una defensa. En defensa propia, decidieron utilizar la Casa de los Sindicatos, en la que se refugiaron unas 380 personas. A las 8 de la noche, cuando terminó el partido de fútbol, los radicales atacaron el campamento y lo quemaron. Luego, los nacionalistas rodearon la Casa de los Sindicatos y la incendiaron.

El fuego se inició en el vestíbulo de la entrada principal, donde los defensores levantaron barricadas, las cuales estaban llenas de objetos inflamables. Aproximadamente a las 19.20 - 19.40 se notó el uso de cócteles molotov. Puertas y barricadas se incendiaron. El incendio se notificó a las 19.31 horas, si los bomberos hubieran reaccionado a tiempo, el fuego se podría haber extinguido a tiempo y las personas se podrían haber salvado. Pero esto no se hizo, y la llama continuó su ofensiva. El fuego de la barricada del primer piso se extendió a la escalera central y descansos, comenzó a salir humo en las oficinas del 2° y 3° piso. A las 19.52, apareció una corriente constante de aire en el interior del edificio. El vestíbulo y la escalera principal se han transformado en una gran estufa.
Las personas que estaban paradas en las ventanas de las escaleras se quemaron y comenzaron a saltar presas del pánico. A las 19.53 se produjo un fogonazo de gases que se desprendieron al calentar la pintura. Los gases se encendieron instantáneamente y hubo humo instantáneo. La temperatura en las escaleras alcanzó los 600 grados. Todos los que en ese momento estaban en las escaleras e intentaron salir por el techo murieron de inmediato. Así, en el quinto piso del inmueble fueron hallados posteriormente 15 cuerpos de quienes fallecieron con quemaduras de las vías respiratorias e intoxicación por productos de la combustión.

Los equipos de bomberos llegaron al lugar solo a las 20.16, y la primera manguera se lanzó a las 20.30. Comenzó la evacuación de personas del edificio. En ese momento, los principales materiales combustibles ya se habían quemado. Los fanáticos del fútbol y los radicales actuaron de manera diferente: algunos intentaron ayudar a las personas que se encontraban en una situación peligrosa, mientras que otros continuaron con los pogromos y las palizas. Según la versión oficial, 48 personas murieron y más de 200 resultaron heridas a consecuencia del incendio en la Casa de los Sindicatos.
Las autoridades ucranianas llevaron a cabo una investigación formal. Los opositores al Maidan fueron declarados culpables, pero nadie fue declarado culpable entre los partidarios del golpe de Estado. Aunque los principales organizadores y perpetradores de la tragedia son los funcionarios del régimen de Kiev y los líderes de la región de Odessa, quienes no impidieron el conflicto. Por el contrario, organizaron esta masacre para reprimir moral y psicológicamente a sus oponentes, partidarios del mundo ruso. Los que intentaron resistir al régimen nazi, criminal que estaba naciendo en la "Ucrania".

"Odessa Khatyn" se convirtió en uno de los símbolos del renacimiento de la Ucrania postsoviética, donde los sentimientos prorrusos aún eran fuertes, había fuerzas que protegían la memoria de la URSS y la Gran Guerra Patriótica, en el "Reino de Ucrania". En el régimen nazi, completamente subordinado a la política antirrusa del Occidente colectivo dirigido por Estados Unidos y encaminado a la guerra con el mundo ruso.

*https://topwar.ru/195688-odesskaja-hatyn.html*


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (2 May 2022)

En Alemania, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz fue abucheado durante su discurso diciendo que Alemania continuaría suministrando armas a Ucrania.

Los habitantes de Düsseldorf corearon: "¡Lograr la paz sin armas!"


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

¿Donde hay nazis? ¡¡en Ucrania no hay nazis, sino luchadores por la libertad!!

Como dice el Martyanov, "miiren a este tipo. Está claro que es un sufrido cocinero
o un conductor que nunca hizo daño a nadie. En cuanto a la pintada de las SS 
y la esvástica...oigan: avatares de la adolescencia...le tocó interpretar a un soldado
de Hitler en su obra de teatro del instituto"...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> En Alemania, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz fue abucheado durante su discurso diciendo que Alemania continuaría suministrando armas a Ucrania.
> 
> Los habitantes de Düsseldorf corearon: "¡Lograr la paz sin armas!"



Joder parece Hitler.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> El armamento nuclear es absolutamente disuasorio, por eso en esta guerra hay líneas rojas que nadie va a traspasar y que son básicamente el enfrentamiento directo OTAN - Rusia, esto es así desde el inicio de la guerra fría, jugarán al gato y al ratón, amenazarán habrá alguna escaramuza pero de ahí no pasará la cosa, si un día los rusos tiran un pepino y se cargan a unos cuantos asesores militares de la OTAN pues se la comen con patatas y se callan, que otro día a los rusos les hunden un buque con ayuda de la OTAN, pues éstos se la comen con patatas también.



Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que Rusia no puede perder esta guerra y si la pierde, perderemos todos.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 May 2022)

Empezar la semana sumando racistas necrófilos al ignore es la auténtica saluc...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas.
> La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.



La niñoratada no lo entiende.
Solo hablan de nukes y del supuesto ejército Ucraniano -que nadie ha visto aún- entrando en Moscú.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (2 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Puedo ver este video sin tener twitter?


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)

«Газпром» может прекратить поставки газа Германии в ближайшие часы (livejournal.com)

*Gazprom podría detener el suministro de gas a Alemania en las próximas horas*






Autor: Vyacheslav Demchenko El

gigante del gas ruso puede cerrar la válvula de gas y dejar a Alemania sin combustible azul en las próximas horas debido a la negativa de Berlín a cambiar a asentamientos en rublos. Así lo afirmó el politólogo Vitaly Vasiliev.

Según el experto, el 28 de abril Rusia no aceptó un pago por combustible de Alemania a través de Gazprom Marketing & Trading (filial alemana de Gazprom). Después de la nacionalización de la empresa por parte de las autoridades alemanas, continúan intentando realizar transacciones, ya que la parte alemana trató de mantener condiciones preferenciales de precios para sus empresas.

En Berlín, el pago se hizo a la cuenta en rublos de Gazprombank. A pesar de esto, el uso del esquema anterior resultó en un reembolso al comprador. Polonia y Bulgaria ya han perdido la oportunidad de importar gas, por lo que Gazprom puede tomar medidas similares en relación con Alemania.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (2 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Lo de este tipo es de chiste. Confunde la realidad con lo que a él le gustaría ver. Minuto y medio se necesita para ver que la mitad de lo que cuenta se lo inventa. Nos vende una guerra en la que están destrozando a los rusos y los ucranianos parece que en cualquier momento van a tomar Moscú. Dice, literalmente que fracaso al tomar Kiev, fracaso al tomar Jarkov y fracaso al tomar Odesa. 

Pero vamos a ver, ¿en qué momento han intentado asaltar Jarkov? En ninguno. La han rodeado y han pasado de ella, de momento. ¿En qué momento han intentado asaltar Odesa? En ninguno. Sólo tenemos conocimiento de que han tirado algunas bombas/misiles y poco más. ¿En qué momento se ha intentado tomar Kiev? En ninguno. Se rodearon ciertas posiciones alrededor de Kiev, pero no han intentado atacarlo. Han visto que iba a ser algo muy difícil y han decidido retirarse de ahí.

Fracaso yo lo considero cuando atacan y les rechazan los ataques. No que no tomen una ciudad porque tú en tu sofá has decidido que deberían haberlo hecho, y ellos han decidido no meterse ahí.

Y así todo...


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

Un tio que solo se dedica a poner como palman rusos que solo aporta estulticia y odio, que no aporta una mierda al foro se merece irse al ignore, no es por tí es por mí.
Si tanto odio tienes a los rusos vete a Ucrania y combate contra ellos, estas enfermo.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 May 2022)

*El cocainomano va a desmantelar todos los ejércitos de Europa.*

*Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18*

Pide a España que transfiriera armamento pesado al Ejército ucraniano, pero el gobierno de coalición se resiste a dar ese paso por el momento

*

*










Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18


El Gobierno ucraniano de Volodimir Zelenski ha pedido al Ejecutivo de Pedro Sánchez por diferentes canales que le envíe los 53 carros de combate ‘Leopard’ que




theobjective.com


----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



solo buscaba ser presidente de la mejor forma posible antes que por las malas
macron dias despues de las elecciones anuncia nuevas entregas de armamento, id digital para la poblacion y unas cuantas cosas polemicas mas que no recuerdo ahora


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Aparte de la nacionalidad reciente, es descendiente de colombianos, sus rasgos faciales no son muy caucasicos.



Desde que yo era un chavalete, siempre me pareció que Felipe González tenía más pinta de latinoamericano que de europeo. 

En Andalucía (de donde es su familia materna) hay gente con antepasados del otro lado del Atlántico (cosas de haber sido imperio), así que no es algo que me sorprenda.


----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Aquí un par de Mig-29 norcoreanos dándole por culo a varios F-15 de la yanki-otan



muy rapido a llegado el artefacto al destino, el avion cambia trayectoria hacia el suelo estando entero, sin perder un ala si quiera


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

*Entrevista del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, a la televisión italiana Mediaset, Moscú, 1 de mayo de 2022


Pregunta: * Después de su declaración sobre la posibilidad de una tercera guerra mundial nuclear, el mundo entero se hace la pregunta: ¿es este un riesgo real?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Al parecer, por todo el mundo se refiere a los medios y políticos occidentales. Esta no es la primera vez que llamo la atención sobre cuán hábilmente Occidente distorsiona las palabras de los representantes rusos. Me preguntaron sobre las amenazas que ahora se acumulan, qué tan real es la tercera guerra mundial. Respondió literalmente lo siguiente: Rusia nunca ha cesado en sus esfuerzos por llegar a acuerdos que garanticen el no desencadenamiento de una guerra nuclear. En los últimos años, fuimos nosotros quienes persistentemente sugerimos a nuestros colegas estadounidenses que repitieran lo que hicieron MS Gorbachev y R. Reagan en 1987: adoptar una declaración y confirmar que no puede haber ganadores en una guerra nuclear, por lo tanto, nunca debe desencadenarse. .


No pudieron convencer a la Administración de D. Trump, tenía sus propios pensamientos sobre este asunto. Pero la Administración Biden estuvo de acuerdo con nuestra propuesta. En junio de 2021, en Ginebra, en la reunión de los presidentes de la Federación de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, y de los Estados Unidos, John Biden, se adoptó una declaración sobre la inadmisibilidad de la guerra nuclear. Hago hincapié, en nuestra iniciativa.


En enero de este año. También por nuestra iniciativa, cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU al más alto nivel adoptaron un acuerdo similar: no puede haber ganadores en una guerra nuclear. Nunca debe estar desatado. La propuesta del presidente Vladimir Putin de convocar una cumbre de los cinco miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU tiene como objetivo lograr este objetivo. Cuenta con el apoyo de nuestros colegas chinos, Francia. Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, que los escucha en todas partes, retrasan por el momento este importante evento.


Después de decir esto, insté a la gente a ser lo más cuidadosa posible y no inflar los riesgos existentes. Tenía en mente la declaración del presidente V.A. Zelensky en febrero de este año de que Ucrania cometió un error al renunciar a las armas nucleares y es necesario adquirirlas nuevamente. También hay una declaración de los líderes de Polonia sobre su disposición a desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio. Y mucho más.


_Por alguna razón, ni en el caso de la declaración de V.A. Zelensky, ni en el caso de la declaración de Polonia, no hubo preguntas de los medios occidentales_. Como en palabras del Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Francia, J.-Y.-Le Drian. De repente dijo: no debemos olvidar que Francia también tiene armas nucleares. Esto es de lo que estaba hablando. _Cuando sacan y distorsionan lo que yo y nuestros otros representantes dijimos, esto no honra al periodismo occidental._


*Pregunta: * El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo hace unos días que usted tiene "armas sin precedentes" a su disposición. ¿Qué quiere decir?


*S. V. Lavrov: *Esto es bien conocido por todos. Hace tres años, el presidente Vladimir Putin presentó novedades durante su discurso habitual ante la Asamblea Federal de Rusia. En primer lugar, hipersónico. Como explicó con franqueza y en detalle, empezamos a tratar con ellos después de que Estados Unidos se retirara del Tratado sobre Misiles Antibalísticos. Luego, el presidente G.W. será su sistema antimisiles, que no está dirigido a Rusia. Por ejemplo, están preocupados por Corea del Norte e Irán, y "haces lo que quieres en respuesta". Ellos también lo considerarán.


Nos vimos obligados a lidiar con armas hipersónicas, porque. sabía perfectamente que el sistema de defensa antimisiles de EE. UU. no estaría dirigido a la RPDC e Irán, sino a la Federación Rusa y, posteriormente, a la República Popular China. Necesitábamos armas que estuvieran garantizadas para poder superar las defensas antimisiles. De lo contrario, un país con defensa antimisiles y armas ofensivas puede verse tentado a lanzar el primer ataque con la esperanza de que la respuesta sea suprimida por los sistemas de defensa antimisiles.


Así es como surgieron estas armas. Se describen detalladamente en la prensa especializada. No ocultamos su presencia. Incluso estábamos listos para hablar con Estados Unidos de que el tratado de estabilidad estratégica, que reemplazará al actual Tratado de Armas Estratégicas, también incluiría una discusión sobre los nuevos sistemas que han aparecido, seguirán apareciendo y pueden convertirse en un tema de discusión. Ahora los estadounidenses han detenido todas estas negociaciones. Confiemos en nosotros mismos.


*Pregunta: * Durante la visita del Secretario General de la ONU, Anatoli Guterres, a Kiev, hubo ataques con cohetes. ¿Qué podría decirle a los medios occidentales y al presidente Zelensky, que ven estos misiles como una provocación contra la ONU?


*Sergey Lavrov: * Constantemente advertimos. El presidente Vladimir Putin, al anunciar el inicio de una operación militar especial, dijo que sus objetivos serían la infraestructura militar ubicada en Ucrania y utilizada para reprimir a la población civil en el este del país y crear amenazas a la seguridad de la Federación Rusa. Saben perfectamente que estamos atacando instalaciones militares para privar a los radicales ucranianos y al régimen de Kiev de la oportunidad de recibir refuerzos en forma de armas y municiones.


Por otro lado, no he escuchado al presidente Volodymyr Zelensky siquiera decir una palabra sobre una situación que no esté relacionada de ninguna manera con una planta militar (como sea que se llame) o cualquier otra cosa relacionada con la infraestructura militar. Me refiero a los francos ataques con misiles Tochka-U que se han infligido en las últimas semanas en el centro de Donetsk, en la estación de ferrocarril civil de Kramatorsk y en varios otros asentamientos, incluido Kherson (literalmente anteayer). Estos ataques están claramente destinados a aterrorizar a la población civil y prevenir una situación en la que los habitantes de estas regiones determinen su propio destino. La gran mayoría de la gente allí está cansada de la opresión,


Aquellos que llegaron al poder como resultado de un sangriento golpe anticonstitucional comenzaron una guerra contra su propio pueblo, contra todos los rusos, prohibiendo el idioma ruso, la educación y los medios de comunicación. Aprobaron leyes que fomentaban la teoría y la práctica nazis. Advertimos. Todas nuestras advertencias chocaron contra el muro del silencio. Como ahora entendemos, Occidente, liderado por los Estados Unidos, ya se dispuso a complacer a los líderes ucranianos (P.A. Poroshenko y V.A. Zelensky, quienes lo reemplazaron) de todas las formas posibles en su deseo de crear amenazas para Rusia.


Nuestras últimas advertencias, emitidas en noviembre y diciembre del año pasado, sobre la necesidad de frenar la imprudente expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este y acordar garantías de seguridad que no estarían asociadas a la adhesión de nuevos países al bloque político-militar fueron rechazadas. Incluso diría, sin mucha educación, que nos contestaron: “no es asunto tuyo”, “ampliaremos la OTAN como queramos”, “no te preguntaremos”.


Al mismo tiempo, el régimen ucraniano reunió alrededor de 100.000 soldados a lo largo de la línea de contacto con Donbass y, en violación de los acuerdos de Minsk y el alto el fuego, intensificó bruscamente los bombardeos. No tenemos otra opción que reconocer a estas dos repúblicas, concluir un acuerdo con ellas sobre asistencia mutua y, en respuesta a su solicitud, defender su defensa contra los militaristas y los nazis que prosperan en el territorio de la Ucrania moderna.


*Pregunta: * Esta es su visión, mientras que Vladimir Zelensky dice algo completamente diferente. Él cree que la desnazificación no tiene sentido. Él también es judío. Nazis, "Azov" - son pocos (varios miles). Vladimir Zelensky refuta su comprensión de lo que está sucediendo. ¿Crees que V.A.Zelensky es un obstáculo en el camino hacia la paz?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * No me importa en absoluto lo que refuta o no refuta el presidente Vladimir Zelensky. Tiene "siete viernes en la semana", como decimos. Durante un día, puede cambiar de posición varias veces.


Lo escuché decir que ni siquiera discutiremos la desmilitarización y la desnazificación en las negociaciones. Primero, están saboteando estas negociaciones, al igual que los ocho años de los acuerdos de Minsk. En segundo lugar, está la nazificación: los militantes capturados y los batallones de Azov, Aidar y otras unidades llevan el símbolo y los tatuajes de la esvástica en la ropa, en el cuerpo, los batallones nazis de las Waffen-SS, leen abiertamente y propagan Mein Kampf". Plantea un argumento: qué clase de nazismo pueden tener si es judío. Puedo estar equivocado, pero A. Hitler también tenía sangre judía. No significa absolutamente nada. El sabio pueblo judío dice que los antisemitas más ardientes suelen ser judíos. “La familia tiene su oveja negra”, como decimos.


En cuanto a Azov, ahora se están publicando materiales que confirman que los estadounidenses y especialmente los canadienses desempeñaron un papel de liderazgo en el entrenamiento de unidades ultrarradicales abiertamente neonazis en Ucrania. Todos estos años, el objetivo era que los neonazis fluyeran hacia las fuerzas armadas regulares de Ucrania. Así, en cada unidad (batallón, regimiento), la gente de Azov jugaría un papel principal. Leí esos materiales en la prensa occidental. El hecho de que Azov sea una asociación abiertamente neonazi fue reconocido en Occidente sin dudarlo hasta la situación a principios de 2022, cuando comenzaron, como por mandato, a cambiar de posición. Recientemente, Japón incluso se disculpó con Azov por


Los corresponsales (algunos medios occidentales) entrevistaron a V.A. Zelensky, le preguntaron cómo se siente acerca de Azov y las ideas que Azov predica y pone en práctica. Dijo que hay muchos de esos batallones, "son los que son". Quiero sacar su opinión de que esta frase, "son lo que son", fue recortada por el periodista que entrevistó a V.A. Zelensky y no se emitió. Es decir, el periodista entiende lo que dice y piensa esta persona. Y piensa en cómo usar a los neonazis para luchar contra la Federación Rusa.


*Pregunta: * Varios miles, tal vez decenas de miles de militares neonazis. ¿Puede su presencia justificar la desnazificación de un estado de cuarenta millones de habitantes? Junto al ejército ruso, también hay batallones, como Wagner, de inspiración neonazi.


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Hablamos varias veces de Wagner con los interesados en este tema. Wagner es una empresa militar privada que no tiene nada que ver con el estado ruso. También se lo explicamos a nuestros compañeros franceses cuando se pusieron nerviosos porque Wagner había acordado con el gobierno de Malí proporcionarle servicios de seguridad. Mi estimado colega J.-Y. Le Drian, así como J. Borrell allá por septiembre de 2021, me dijeron directamente que Rusia no tiene nada que hacer en África ni a través de la línea estatal ni a través de empresas militares privadas, porque África es Esta es la zona de la UE y Francia. Digo casi textualmente lo que me dijeron.


También explicaron la situación que se ha desarrollado en Libia, donde esta empresa militar privada fue invitada por las autoridades de la ciudad de Tobruk, donde se encuentra el Parlamento libio. Italia es muy consciente de las realidades libias. Están allí en términos comerciales, así como en Malí. Nada de esto se observa en Ucrania, solo una gran cantidad de mercenarios de países occidentales. Creo que hablar de la presencia de Wagner en Ucrania se debe precisamente al deseo de desviar la atención de lo que están haciendo nuestros colegas occidentales. La situación con el enfrentamiento en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol y el deseo obstinado, incluso histérico, de V.A. Zelensky,


Usted hizo la pregunta: ¿la eliminación de la influencia de varias decenas (incluso miles) de nazis merece poner en riesgo a un país de cuarenta millones? Esta no es una pregunta completamente correcta. Esta es una pregunta que concierne a los intereses fundamentales de seguridad de la Federación Rusa. Llevamos décadas hablando de esto. Mucho antes del golpe de Estado, Occidente plantó cara a Ucrania (esto fue hace veinte años) y empezó a decirles en vísperas de cada elección que debían decidir con quién están: con Europa o con Rusia. Luego comenzaron a alentar aquellas iniciativas que impulsaba la dirigencia ucraniana para parecerse lo menos posible a la Federación Rusa. Mencioné la persecución del idioma ruso, los medios rusos, el cierre de canales en ruso, terminación de las ventas de cualquier material impreso en ruso (tanto de Rusia como de los que se publican en Ucrania) a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, que es una institución sagrada en nuestro estado y sociedad, la adopción de leyes para promover la teoría y la práctica nazi. Las leyes se adoptan no para varias decenas de miles de combatientes de batallones radicales, sino para todo el país.


En el oeste de Ucrania, dejaron de celebrar el Día de la Victoria en la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Sucedió hace mucho tiempo. Los acontecimientos actuales no tienen nada que ver con eso. Comenzaron a destruir monumentos a quienes liberaron Ucrania de los nazis, cuando comenzaron a celebrar como fiestas patrias los cumpleaños de quienes ayudaron a Hitler: Shukhevych, Bandera y otros colaboradores, combatientes de las Waffen-SS. Comenzaron a celebrar como fiesta nacional el día de la creación del ejército insurgente ucraniano, que en el Tribunal de Nuremberg fue declarado culpable de ayudar a los nazis. Esto no ha sucedido en los últimos dos o tres meses. Todo comenzó hace muchos años. Incluso antes del golpe.


El golpe de Estado se produjo al día siguiente de que franceses y polacos, a nivel de sus ministros de Exteriores, garantizaran una resolución pacífica de esa situación en febrero de 2014. A la mañana siguiente, cuando la oposición derrocó al Gobierno, declaró la caza del presidente, ocuparon el edificio administrativo, les preguntamos por qué no pueden usar su poder, la influencia y la autoridad de la UE, no pueden obligar a la oposición a cooperar. Nos respondieron con algunas cosas indistintas: V. F. Yanukovych se fue de Kiev. Muchas personas abandonaron sus capitales. En el mismo año (2014) hubo un golpe de estado en Yemen. El presidente A. Hadi también abandonó la capital. Solo VF Yanukovych se fue a otra ciudad, y A. Hadi huyó a Arabia Saudita. Desde entonces, hasta hace poco, durante ocho largos años, toda la humanidad progresista, encabezada por nuestros liberales europeos, exigió que el presidente A. Hadi volviera como líder legítimo de Yemen. Y en Ucrania, el presidente se fue a otra ciudad y no hay que hacer nada más. Notamos que la primera declaración de los golpistas se refería a la eliminación del estatus regional de la lengua rusa y al llamado a enviar combatientes de los grupos armados (también ultrarradicales) para asaltar el Consejo Supremo de Crimea. Así empezó todo. Nadie quiere recordar esto ahora. La UE fue humillada por bandidos que tomaron el poder en Kiev como resultado de un golpe de estado, del mismo modo que la UE se ve ahora humillada por no haber hecho cumplir la decisión de crear una comunidad de municipios serbios en Kosovo. Con la mediación de la UE, Pristina y Belgrado acordaron esto en 2013, la UE mostró una vez más su fracaso.


*Pregunta: * ¿Cuál cree que es el papel de Italia ahora?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Italia está a la cabeza de aquellos que no sólo adoptan sanciones contra Rusia, sino que también presentan iniciativas de todas las formas posibles. Fue realmente extraño para mí verlo, pero ahora ya estamos acostumbrados a que Italia puede ser así. Me pareció que Italia y el pueblo italiano tienen una actitud ligeramente diferente hacia su historia, hacia la justicia en el mundo, y pueden distinguir el negro del blanco. No quiero equivocarme, pero en todo caso, algunas declaraciones de figuras políticas, por no hablar de las publicaciones en la prensa, desbordaron todo decoro diplomático, político, mucho más allá del marco de la ética periodística.


*Pregunta: * ¿A qué oa quién te refieres? ¿Puedes hablar?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Nuestra embajada envió materiales pertinentes e incluso presentó una demanda en relación con la violación de la ley italiana. No quiero entrar en este tema ahora, no quiero repetir las cosas desagradables que se están discutiendo. Al menos, no lo asocio con el pueblo italiano, por quien tengo los más cálidos sentimientos.


Sigue....


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

*Pregunta: * Hablemos del papel de Estados Unidos. J. Biden continúa apoyando abiertamente a la parte ucraniana, suministra dinero y armas, dice que hay un agresor y que Ucrania está bajo ataque.


*Serguéi Lavrov: * He leído mucho en la prensa estadounidense y europea sobre lo que vincula a la familia Joe Biden con Ucrania, por lo que no sorprende que preste tanta atención a la situación actual. Pero además del interés personal, no excluyo que aquí estemos hablando de la comprensión de Washington del fracaso de su estrategia plurianual a largo plazo para convertir a Ucrania en una amenaza real para la Federación Rusa, para asegurarse de que Ucrania y Rusia nunca estaremos juntos y no estaremos en buenos terminos.


En general, este no es J. Biden. Cuando se derrumbó la Unión Soviética, toda la élite estadounidense se guió por el "testamento" de Z. Brzezinski, quien dijo que Rusia sin Ucrania es cierta, una potencia regional que no es nada grave. Fueron guiados por esta lógica, bombeando a Ucrania con armas ofensivas, alentando de todas las formas posibles su militarización con un franco sesgo antirruso, atrayendo a este país a docenas de ejercicios militares anuales bajo los auspicios de la OTAN. Se realizaron muchos ejercicios en el territorio de Ucrania. La leyenda de estos ejercicios en el 90% de los casos era antirrusa. El hecho de que Estados Unidos ahora quiera completar su proyecto de "anti-Rusia" (como dijo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin) hasta el final, también lo vemos.


A pedido de Vladimir Zelensky, aceptamos las negociaciones, comenzaron a desarrollarse. En marzo, en una reunión de negociadores en Estambul, se perfilaron algunos lineamientos de acuerdos basados en lo dicho públicamente por Vladimir Zelensky. Dijo que Ucrania está lista para ser un país neutral, sin bloques ni armas nucleares en el entendimiento de que se le proporcionarán garantías de seguridad. Estábamos dispuestos a trabajar sobre esta base con el entendimiento de que, como sugirieron los propios ucranianos, el acuerdo establecería que las garantías de seguridad no se aplican a Crimea y Donbass. Inmediatamente después de esta propuesta suya, que nos fue entregada en papel con firmas, cambiaron de posición. Ahora están tratando de construir negociaciones de una manera diferente. Incluido,


Cuando V. A. Zelensky anunció que estaba listo para un estatus neutral de Ucrania sin bloque, dio un paso serio, lo agradecimos. Pero después de eso, sus ministros, el presidente del parlamento ucraniano, comenzaron a declarar que recibirían garantías de seguridad, pero que mantendrían el objetivo de unirse a la OTAN (como está escrito en su constitución). Inmediatamente, el secretario general de la OTAN, J. Stoltenberg, y los británicos comenzaron a decir que si los ucranianos quieren abandonar este objetivo, entonces tienen derecho a hacerlo. Eso es todo lo que es.


Ahora incluso la OTAN no es adecuada para los estadounidenses. Celebraron las últimas reuniones no en el marco de la OTAN (una reunión dedicada a apoyar a Ucrania), sino que simplemente reunieron delegaciones, porque todavía hay un consenso en la OTAN. Y necesitan resolver todos los problemas de forma rápida y sin ayuda de nadie.


*Pregunta:* ¿Quizás este comportamiento fue influenciado por lo que sucedió en Mariupol y Bucha? En ambos casos se habla de puesta en escena, puesta en escena. Pero, por ejemplo, hace unos días, CNN mostró un video grabado por un dron el 13 de marzo, que muestra que militares rusos estaban en esas calles con cadáveres. ¿Quizás esto influyó en el cambio de enfoque? ¿Cuál es la verdad en estos crímenes de guerra?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Aquí sólo hay una verdad. 30 de marzo de este año Los militares rusos abandonaron Bucha. Al día siguiente, 31 de marzo, el alcalde de Bucha A.P. Fedoruk proclamó la victoria ante las cámaras de televisión y dijo que la ciudad había vuelto a la vida normal. Solo tres días después comenzaron a mostrar fotografías con estos cadáveres. Ni siquiera quiero entrar en este tema, porque es tan obviamente falso que cualquier observador serio puede entenderlo de un vistazo.


No sé qué influyó en los EE.UU. Cuando Estados Unidos declara solemne y patéticamente que es imposible soportar “todo esto”, nadie recuerda siquiera cómo Estados Unidos decidió repentinamente que había una amenaza a su seguridad a diez mil kilómetros de Estados Unidos: Irak, Afganistán, Libia. , Yugoslavia en 1999. Nadie ni siquiera hay duda de que Estados Unidos tiene el derecho de neutralizar estas amenazas inventadas, "chupadas del dedo" (como en Irak, donde resultó ser una completa falsificación) de cualquier forma que complace


Hemos estado advirtiendo durante muchos años que representan una amenaza en las fronteras de la Federación Rusa, esta es una "línea roja", esto se ha discutido durante muchos años. Todos asintieron. Pero creían, como ahora estoy convencido, que el mundo debería obedecer sólo a los Estados Unidos. Porque tanto la OTAN como toda la Unión Europea han aceptado que su “maestro” está en Washington. Y Washington decidió que el mundo debería ser unipolar. Hablan de ello directamente, si usted, por ejemplo, lee las declaraciones de su ministro de Hacienda.


*Pregunta: * Hace unos días, su Ministerio publicó una fotografía del encuentro entre su predecesor, Andrei Gromyko, y el Papa Pablo VI. ¿Es este un llamado a Francisco a servir como mediador, a convertirse en mediador?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Creo que fue sólo otro aniversario de la reunión . Ahora estamos publicando materiales fotográficos en nuestro sitio web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y cuentas de redes sociales que se relacionan con eventos que tuvieron lugar hace 20-30-40 años.


*Pregunta: * ¿Quién puede traer la paz? ¿Existe tal persona, institución o estado? Los presidentes de Turquía y Francia, R.T.Erdogan y E.Makron, así como el primer ministro de Italia, M.Draghi, hicieron todo lo posible. ¿Quién puede iniciar un proceso de paz para que Rusia, Occidente y Ucrania lleguen a un acuerdo?


*Serguéi Lavrov:* Buena pregunta, pero muy tardía. Todos los problemas podrían ser resueltos pacíficamente por P. A. Poroshenko, quien fue elegido en 2014 bajo el lema “Paz en Donbass”. Entonces comenzó una guerra. V.A.Zelensky podría decidir. Durante la campaña electoral, también se presentó como el "presidente del mundo". En diciembre de 2019, en París, firmó la obligación de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk y adoptar una ley sobre la concesión de un estatus especial a Donbass en el marco de una única integridad territorial de Ucrania. Tuvo todas las posibilidades. Todas las "cartas" y "cartas de triunfo" estaban en sus manos.


V.A.Zelensky prefirió declarar pública y arrogantemente que nunca cumpliría con los acuerdos de Minsk. Supuestamente, esto significará el colapso del pueblo ucraniano, el estado. Todos los que escribieron y aprobaron los acuerdos de Minsk en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU guardaron silencio. Dijeron que no quieren, que no lo hagan, pero Rusia sí. Eso es lo que podría traer la paz.


Ahora V.A. Zelensky también puede traer la paz si deja de dar órdenes criminales a sus batallones neonazis, los obliga a liberar a todos los civiles y detiene la resistencia.


*Pregunta: * ¿Quiere que Vladimir Zelensky se rinda? ¿Es esta una condición para la paz?


*Serguéi Lavrov:* No exigimos que se rinda. Exigimos que dé la orden de liberar a todos los civiles y detener la resistencia. Nuestro objetivo no incluye el cambio de régimen en Ucrania. Esta es una especialidad americana. Lo hacen en todo el mundo.


Queremos garantizar la seguridad de las personas en el este de Ucrania, para que no se vean amenazadas ni por la militarización ni por la nazificación de este país, y que no haya amenazas a la seguridad de la Federación Rusa desde el territorio de Ucrania.


*Pregunta: A * Italia le preocupa que Rusia corte el suministro de gas. ¿Lo que está sucediendo?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Está sucediendo una cosa simple de la que los críticos de nuestras acciones, todos los que nos condenan en los últimos días, por alguna razón no quieren hablar. Nos robaron dinero (más de 300 mil millones de dólares). Tomado y robado. La mayor parte del importe recibido por el suministro de gas y petróleo. Esto fue posible porque PJSC Gazprom se vio obligado a mantener dinero en sus cuentas en bancos occidentales (según sus reglas). Querían "castigar" a Rusia, lo robaron.


Ahora se nos ofrece continuar comerciando como antes, y el dinero se quedará con ellos. Cuando quieran, se los embolsarán de nuevo. Aquí está la razón. Por alguna razón nadie habla de eso. ¿Dónde está el periodismo honesto?


Ahora hemos sugerido que las entregas se consideren pagadas no cuando llegan euros o dólares a Gazprombank, sino cuando se convierten en rublos, que ya no se pueden robar. Esa es toda la historia. Nuestros socios lo saben muy bien. Es importante que nada cambie para los compradores. Todavía pagan en euros y dólares las cantidades especificadas en el contrato. La conversión se realiza después de eso.


No tenemos ningún derecho ante nuestro propio pueblo para permitir que Occidente continúe con sus hábitos de robo.


*Pregunta: * En Occidente, hay muchas hipótesis sobre el estado de salud del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Pregúntele a los líderes extranjeros que hablaron recientemente con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, incluido el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres. Creo que comprenderá lo que está en juego.


*Pregunta: * El 9 de mayo llegará pronto. Estás celebrando la liberación del nazismo en 1945. Hay un desfile en Moscú. ¿Qué pasará a esta hora? ¿Se acerca el final de la "guerra"?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Había una tradición en la Unión Soviética de hacer algo grande y ruidoso para unas vacaciones. Estamos concentrando nuestras acciones en Ucrania exclusivamente en las tareas que he mencionado. Fueron anunciados por el presidente de Rusia, V. V. Putin: la protección y seguridad de la población civil, la ausencia en el territorio de Ucrania para ellos y para la Federación Rusa de cualquier amenaza relacionada con las armas ofensivas y el nazismo, que Occidente está intentando activamente. para restar importancia


Vi reportajes en la NBC y leí la revista estadounidense National Interest. Allí comienzan a aparecer artículos serios, advirtiendo y advirtiendo contra el coqueteo con los nazis, como en 1935-1938.


*Pregunta: * ¿Terminará el conflicto el 9 de mayo? ¿Qué esperanza puede haber?


*Serguéi Lavrov: * Nuestro ejército no ajustará artificialmente sus acciones a ninguna fecha, incluido el Día de la Victoria.


Celebraremos solemnemente el 9 de mayo, como siempre lo hacemos. Recuerda a los que cayeron por la liberación de Rusia y otras repúblicas de la antigua URSS, por la liberación de Europa de la peste nazi.


El ritmo de la operación en Ucrania depende, en primer lugar, de la necesidad de minimizar los riesgos para la población civil y el personal militar ruso.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Les voy adelantando el futuro, a seis meses vista, de los países de la UE,



es un indicio de elecciones robadas, igual que cuando un candidato no llena gente en sus mitines y tiene que pagar a unos cuantos figuranyes, y otro abarrota todos sus actos, pero al final pierde las elecciones


----------



## capitán almeida (2 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El cocainomano va a desmantelar todos los ejércitos de Europa.*
> 
> *Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18*
> 
> ...



El problema no es que lo pida es que begoño es capaz de darlo y dejar a expaña con el culo al aire para el empalamiento del moro.
No se puede ser más traidor, como todo follapirata que se precie


----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si hubiera hecho lo que decía en ese vídeo, que seguramente es lo que sentía, no tendría ahora una guerra.



pues vata negocio, si lo que busca es la guerra


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

*Los mass mierda españoles y la guerra de Ucrania. Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El problema no es que lo pida es que begoño es capaz de darlo y dejar a expaña con el culo al aire para el empalamiento del moro.
> No se puede ser más traidor, como todo follapirata que se precie



Por una reunión con Biden, sí daría todo eso y mucho más.


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Los mass mierda españoles y la guerra de Ucrania. Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

"Somos ucranianos, paga el Estado"


----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Ser enemigo de Estados Unidos puede ser peligroso, pero ser amigo de Estados Unidos es una muerte garantizada".
> (Henry Kissinger)



uno del club de los listos desmarcandose, estos que ahora van de santos, igual que el gobierno de israel que se ofrecio a rusia de mediador en el conflicto al inicio, rusia dijo que no
y ahora israel esta pensando participar contra rusia

este lleva mucho tiempo siendo amigo de estados unidos y no le ha ido nunca mal, al contrario, no se en que se basa para decir eso


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> es un indicio de elecciones robadas, igual que cuando un candidato no llena gente en sus mitines y tiene que pagar a unos cuantos figuranyes, y otro abarrota todos sus actos, pero al final pierde las elecciones



No ha habido ninguna denuncia por parte de Le Pen ni de ningún político miembro de RN, ¿no?


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 May 2022)

Revelan imágenes de tropas rusas quedándose la ayuda humanitaria que llega a Mariúpol


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

El manual de instrucciones de la CIA para entender el mundo - mpr21


La CIA acaba de publicar su informe anual sobre las nuevas amenazas a las que se enfrenta el mundo, o sea, Estados Unidos. Se titula “Rusia, Ucrania, Europa oriental y otros riesgos de conflicto”. Los “expertos” del espionaje son como los de la OMS, los del Banco de España y demás. Su manual es...



mpr21.info


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

Las tropas rusas se acercan a Krasny Liman desde el sureste (información de los lugareños)

Los lugareños pasan por los puestos de control rusos en su camino de Liman a Sloviansk. Los rusos revisan los documentos y recomiendan abandonar el área lo más rápido posible. Krasny Liman está siendo rodeado.


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 May 2022)

Rusia informa de dos fuertes explosiones en Bélgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

Buenos días, camaradas putimoris.

Quedan siete días para celebrar el 9 de mayo en Moscú y el resto de Rusia.

Día de la Victoria y tal...



LOL.






@Nico @Pato Sentado @Lma0Zedong @Scardanelli @keylargof @Decimus @Chapa de la Buena @Demi Grante @Ufo @Godofredo1099 @frangelico @kopke @HDR @pifiado @Mabuse @JoséBatallas @arriondas @Arraki @Teuro @amcxxl @Guaguei @Roedr @capitán almeida @Julc @917 @bigmaller @delhierro @Castellano @CEMENTITOS @Zhukov @ZHU DE @*_* Рокоссовский @Desadaptado Dimensional @Abstenuto @asakopako @Michael_Knight @Tierra Azul @_LoKy_ @_Mickey_Mouse_ @Nut


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

⚡El puente cerca de Odessa a través del cual se suministraban armas occidentales a Ucrania fue completamente destruido


----------



## Ultimate (2 May 2022)

t.me/c/1394010098/3431

*Turquía destruye el flanco sur de la OTAN*
_*Pepe Escobar
Reenviado de Eurasia&Multipolarity

Según la edición turca de Sabah, la Fuerza Aérea turca se negó a participar en los ejercicios de la OTAN Tiger Meet *(https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1zN7g8eE...30-p-k-no-nu/Tiger_Meet_spotters_day_2019.jpg) ("Reunión de Tigres") *en Grecia, que se celebrarán del 9 al 22 de mayo*. Es cierto que Atenas señala que fue supuestamente su cuartel general el que canceló la invitación a Ankara "debido a las constantes violaciones de las fronteras aéreas griegas por parte de los cazas turcos y al sobrevuelo de las islas griegas".

Pero la parte turca afirma que "el país anfitrión ha preparado un acuerdo técnico de este tipo sobre la celebración de eventos que iba dirigido contra Turquía". Los griegos se negaron a cambiarlo a petición de Ankara. En respuesta, la aviación turca literalmente "destrozó el cielo griego" sobre el Mar Egeo, realizando más de 125 vuelos no autorizados en 24 horas. Tras ello, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores griego expresó su protesta a Turquía.

Este incidente tiene sus propios antecedentes. Incluso siendo miembros de la OTAN, Grecia y Turquía discrepan sobre los derechos al cielo y a la superficie en el Mar Egeo, rico en petróleo y gas. Recientemente, las cosas han llegado al punto de que las partes han estado realizando patrullas diarias en el espacio aéreo alrededor de las islas griegas "en disputa", aunque esto no les ha impedido realizar ocasionalmente ejercicios militares conjuntos en el formato de la OTAN.

Esta vez la situación ha cambiado radicalmente debido a la crisis ucraniana. Y es que la víspera, el ministro turco de Defensa, Hulusi Akar, dijo que *"Ankara se esfuerza por mantener la estabilidad en el Mar Negro" y anunció la prohibición de la presencia de buques de guerra aliados de la OTAN en ese lugar para "no crear una mayor sensibilidad a la hora de garantizar la seguridad".*

En este sentido, el periódico Hurriyet especificó que Ankara teme que surjan "malentendidos militares que puedan ser percibidos por las partes en conflicto como una provocación". Al mismo tiempo, Turquía declaró que no comparte los planes de Estados Unidos de crear una fuerza de despliegue de la OTAN en Chernoy con la participación de Rumanía y Bulgaria, que reclama el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.

Según el ministro turco de Asuntos Exteriores, Mevlut Cavusoglu, *"actuando por medio de la diplomacia fuera del marco de la Convención de Montreux, Turquía intenta mantener a los aliados de la OTAN alejados del Mar Negro mediante la persuasión".* De hecho, Ankara prohibió a la alianza considerar la opción de desbloquear Mariupol por mar.

Esta política de Turquía comenzó a causar una mayor irritación política entre sus aliados de la OTAN, en primer lugar, que se manifestó en la forma en que Grecia negoció las condiciones para invitar a Ankara a participar en los ejercicios militares Tiger Meet.

*Según la información oficial de la parte turca, ahora no hay ni un solo barco perteneciente a las armadas de los estados no costeros en el Mar Negro.* Recordemos que anteriormente la Armada de la OTAN era invitada con frecuencia a este lugar. Según los expertos del Consejo de Asuntos Internacionales de Rusia, en 2021, los países de la alianza enviaron más de 30 buques de guerra a través del Bósforo.

*Ahora, ante la insistencia de Ankara, la OTAN ha pospuesto los ejercicios navales previstos en el Mar Negro. A los buques de guerra italianos y británicos se les negó el paso por el Bósforo. De hecho, Ankara se está distanciando del colectivo occidental en el contexto del desarrollo de la crisis ucraniana, no quiere un conflicto entre la OTAN y Rusia, y evita verse arrastrada indirectamente a una posible escalada en el Mar Negro.*

Lo principal ahora es que Turquía no ceda a las presiones de Washington y siga comprometida con la Convención de Montreux. En cuanto a Rusia, cuyos buques de guerra también tienen prohibido el paso por el Bósforo, las fuerzas de su flota en la región, según los expertos militares, son bastante suficientes para garantizar la seguridad del país. Ya en marzo, un destacamento combinado de seis buques de las flotas del Norte y del Báltico llegó a Sebastopol con equipos y marinos a bordo.
._


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No ha habido ninguna denuncia por parte de Le Pen ni de ningún político miembro de RN, ¿no?



Posibilidades:
1) A esa le habran pagado mucho money para que no cante el robo (anglosionistas o quien no quiera ver a Francia fuera de la UE/oTAN
2) no ha habido robo
3) Hay quien dice por aqui que las maquinas de recuento hicieron trampas
4) Pon aqui lo que quieras, hay muchos franceses que no quieren a maricron pero muchos otros deben de votarles

A mi no me gusta LePen, no es de izquierdas. Pero de haber sido elegida y hubiera salido de la ue/otan les habria dejado un buen bujero de seguridad a nivel otan (sus misilitos nucelares me refiero), perderian el control de un pais importante...

Dejo de soltar pajas mentales, es un tanto offtopic.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

Equipo destruido y capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Liman.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Los mass mierda españoles y la guerra de Ucrania. Descripción gráfica.*



Yo creo que a la periodista no le gusta la morcilla (pequena o grande, no me preguntes), igual le gusta las almejas, coquinas y eso....Periodismo del bueno ha hecho la reportera

PD: Música? XD


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Un poco de historia para explicar la hipocresia de EEUU.
> 
> Enero 1979 Destituyen al Sha de Persia y los musulmanes chiitas se hacen con Iran.
> Noviembre de 1979 invaden la embajada americana.
> ...



Otros hechos historicos: Invasion de las Islas de Granada.

El 13 de marzo de 1979, un golpe de Estado incruento, liderado por Maurice Bishop, el líder del Movimiento New Jewel, derrocó al gobierno de Eric Gairy para establecer un gobierno que fue acusado de adherirse al marxismo-leninismo y de alinearse con la Unión Soviética y Cuba. 

El 19 de octubre de 1983, una facción también socialista liderada por el viceprimer ministro Bernard Coard depuso del poder a Bishop; las fuerzas de Coard posteriormente ejecutaron a Bishop a pesar de las masivas protestas a su favor. 

La Organización de Estados del Caribe Oriental (OECS) pidió ayuda a los Estados Unidos, Barbados y Jamaica. Según Mythu Sivapalan del _New York Times_ (19 de octubre de 1983), este llamamiento formal era a instancias del gobierno de Estados Unidos, que había decidido tomar acciones militares contra el régimen de Austin y Coard. 

«_Tanto Cuba como Granada, cuando vieron que los buques estadounidenses estaban dirigiéndose hacia Granada, enviaron mensajes urgentes prometiendo que los estudiantes estadounidenses estaban sanos e instaron que no ocurriera una invasión. [...] No hay indicios de que la administración hiciera un decidido esfuerzo para evacuar a los estadounidenses pacíficamente. [...] Los oficiales han reconocido que no hubo ninguna intento de negociación con las autoridades granadinas._» 

Las fuerzas de EE. UU. sufrieron 19 víctimas mortales y 116 heridos.7 Granada sufrió 45 muertes militares y, también, al menos 24 civiles 

Granada formaba parte de la Mancomunidad Británica de Naciones y — tras la invasión — pidió ayuda a otros miembros de la Mancomunidad. Reino Unido y Canadá, entre otros se opusieron a la invasión.9 La Primera Ministra Británica Margaret Thatcher se opuso personalmente a la invasión estadounidense, y su Secretario de Exteriores, Geoffrey Howe, anunció a la Cámara de los Comunes el día antes de la invasión que no tenía ningún conocimiento de cualquier posible intervención de los Estados Unidos Ronald Reagan, Presidente de los Estados Unidos, le aseguró que una invasión no se contemplaba.

*el Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos, afirmó falsamente sobre el supuesto descubrimiento de una gran fosa común que contenía los cadáveres de unos 100 isleños, que habrían sido asesinados por fuerzas comunistas.
¿os suena de algo?

La invasión a Granada es frecuentemente expuesta como un caso de aplicación por Estados Unidos de la llamada Doctrina de seguridad nacional. 

Doctrina Nacional: Cualquier amenaza a la Seguridad Nacional de EE. UU. originada en cualquier parte del mundo, constituía una acción a favor de la potencia enemiga de EE. UU., la URSS.Existía la convicción, en ciertas áreas del gobierno estadounidense, de que el bloque comunista (surgido después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) tenía como principal objetivo el convertirse en la única potencia mundial y reorganizar la sociedad mediante la expansión del comunismo soviético. La llamada doctrina considera a los propios ciudadanos de un país como posibles amenazas a la seguridad *


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Rusia informa de dos fuertes explosiones en Bélgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania




¿Acaso se ha trasladado la "operación militar especial" a suelo ruso?



Muy bien. Putin y su horda van progresando adecuadamente.

El 9 de mayo va a ser un gran día, sin duda alguna.






@Jubilación a los 80 @Nut @Ufo @pifiado @Bartleby @Rotto2 @anestesia @HDR @dabuti @Gothaus @Disturbed @Decimus @Fígaro @Simo Hayha @Scardanelli @Papo de luz @chusto @delhierro @Castellano @Turgot @SR.KARL MARX @amcxxl @Antiparticula @Ultimate @Al-paquia @pemebe @Tierra Azul


----------



## otroyomismo (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Otros hechos historicos: Invasion de las Islas de Granada.
> 
> El 13 de marzo de 1979, un golpe de Estado incruento, liderado por Maurice Bishop, el líder del Movimiento New Jewel, derrocó al gobierno de Eric Gairy para establecer un gobierno que fue acusado de adherirse al marxismo-leninismo y de alinearse con la Unión Soviética y Cuba.
> 
> ...




Hay un libro que cuenta la invasion de Granada en uno de sus capitulos (no recuerdo el titulo, pero era algo del tipo "chapuzas belicas" o similar). Era un autentico descojone mostrando un nivel de inutilidad de las tropas americanas como nunca se habia visto.


----------



## amcxxl (2 May 2022)

Estados Unidos apoyará a Ucrania "hasta el final"







*Estados Unidos apoyará a Ucrania "hasta el final"*

1. La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Pelosi, dijo que los Estados Unidos apoyarán a Ucrania hasta el final. ¿El final de Ucrania?

2. El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Cavusoglu, dijo que la OTAN responderá si Rusia ataca a uno de los países de la OTAN.
Es cierto que Rusia no ha declarado en ninguna parte su intención de atacar a los países de la OTAN.

3. Se presentó un proyecto de ley en la Cámara de Representantes de los EE. UU. que permitirá a los EE. UU. usar la fuerza en Ucrania si Rusia usa armas químicas, biológicas o nucleares.
En la alcancía de la guerra nuclear.

4. Polonia ha declarado que no dará garantías a Ucrania si hace concesiones territoriales. Ver punto #1. Guerra hasta el final de Ucrania.

En realidad, todo esto indica una vez más que la guerra en Ucrania (sí, es una guerra. En su formato proxy, con EE. UU. y la OTAN) durará mucho tiempo y aún no se ha alcanzado el pico de la crisis actual. .

Una nueva versión de la crisis del Caribe está por llegar.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Lo de este tipo es de chiste. Confunde la realidad con lo que a él le gustaría ver. Minuto y medio se necesita para ver que la mitad de lo que cuenta se lo inventa. Nos vende una guerra en la que están destrozando a los rusos y los ucranianos parece que en cualquier momento van a tomar Moscú. Dice, literalmente que fracaso al tomar Kiev, fracaso al tomar Jarkov y fracaso al tomar Odesa.
> 
> Pero vamos a ver, ¿en qué momento han intentado asaltar Jarkov? En ninguno. La han rodeado y han pasado de ella, de momento. ¿En qué momento han intentado asaltar Odesa? En ninguno. Sólo tenemos conocimiento de que han tirado algunas bombas/misiles y poco más. ¿En qué momento se ha intentado tomar Kiev? En ninguno. Se rodearon ciertas posiciones alrededor de Kiev, pero no han intentado atacarlo. Han visto que iba a ser algo muy difícil y han decidido retirarse de ahí.
> 
> ...



Es como los que se inventaron que los rusos iban a hundir el barco enviado por Sánchez y cuando llegó a Polonia, abrieron posts diciendo que al final los rusos no habían tenido cojones de hundirlo... son siempre los mismos retrasados mentales que hay que enviar al ignore sí o sí.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

The family and the children's are both fine

#Ukrainian non-human militants mined a children's club in #Kharkiv region

explosives were hidden behind in a children's toy! #RussianArmy sappers defused explosive objects.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Acaso se ha trasladado la "operación militar especial" a suelo ruso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El false flag que esperábamos für den totalen krieg.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> t.me/c/1394010098/3431
> 
> *Turquía destruye el flanco sur de la OTAN*
> _*Pepe Escobar
> ...



Esta es una gruesa contradicción de la OTAN que va a estallar algún día. Los turcos están haciendo prospecciones en aguas griegas y chipriotas y resulta que hay mucho gas. Para Grecia es cuestión de supervivencia, ese gas podría pagar parte de sus deudas y arreglarle la balanza por cuents corriente al poder dejar de ser importadora neta. Y hasta puede que haya algo de petróleo. Pero los griegos de momento no hacen nada y la OTAN tampoco, y es bien fácil porque a ojos del Derecho esas aguas son griegas sí o sí.

Al final Turquía va sacando pecho y se aleja de la OTAN en algunos aspectos (ha adquirido antiaéreos rusos), con el tiempo no sé qué va a pasar con la OTAN. Segurmante el plan era el mismo que con España sugerirle a Grecia que se deje pisotear y explicarle que la OTAN tampoco les ayudaría contra su único enemigo posible. Ya somos al menos dos los miembros de la OTAN abocados a una guerra (la única posible, además, prueba esto de la corrupción e incompetencia de nuestros políticos y militares ) en la que la maravillosa alianza no nos va a defender. Me temo que en realidad la OTAN no tiene intención de defender a nadie si no está en los intereses del gobierno estadounidense. Es un club un tanto siniestro, puedes entrar pero no salir (te empezarían a estallar trenes y esas cosas) y cuando la cosa se pone fea dice que no te defiende porque , si defenderte no perjudica a Rusia , no les vale.


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Otros hechos historicos: Invasion de las Islas de Granada.
> 
> El 13 de marzo de 1979, un golpe de Estado incruento, liderado por Maurice Bishop, el líder del Movimiento New Jewel, derrocó al gobierno de Eric Gairy para establecer un gobierno que fue acusado de adherirse al marxismo-leninismo y de alinearse con la Unión Soviética y Cuba.
> 
> ...



PueS en unos años podría pasar factura la depredación europea de las islas menores del Caribe creando estados ridículos. El día menos pensado llega China y a golpe de talonario se compra una de esas islas y veremos qué dicen en Washington. Eso sí no se compra Nicaragua entera


----------



## El Exterminador (2 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Y en dónde se ha dicho que los ucranianos van de victoria en victoria hasta Moscú? ¿puede citarnos ese mensaje o son solo más ilusiones suyas?
> 
> ¿Le cuadra que el segundo ejército del mundo lleve empantanado casi 70 días sin hacer avances significativos? ¿eso sí le cuadra?, que bien ¿eh?.
> 
> ...



Seguro que hasta usted sabe que a diferencia de los ucronazis, los rusos no se están empleando como se podrían emplear y tienen muchos más reparos con los prisioneros que los ucros, que a día de hoy seguimos esperando alguna ofensiva ucra para acabar con la chatarra soviética, aunque supongo que andan más liados en subir vídeos del arma3 o como torturan a prisioneros y heridos! Si en 8 años no han podido recuperar sus provincias, dudo que puedan hacer nada ahora, me da que los rusos están jugando al desgaste usando lo menos posible


----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No ha habido ninguna denuncia por parte de Le Pen ni de ningún político miembro de RN, ¿no?



no que yo sepa, pero eso no tiene por que significar que LePen este en el pastel, habra otras razones


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El false flag que esperábamos für den totalen krieg.



Da la impresión de que Ucrania tiene comandos bien introducidos en esa región fronteriza, porque son varios los ataques.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



entre las victimas habia una mujer embarazada hay fotos por ahi rulando


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Da la impresión de que Ucrania tiene comandos bien introducidos en esa región fronteriza, porque son varios los ataques.



And the Vladimir goes to Operation Z


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El false flag que esperábamos für den totalen krieg.




Como este otro...



No, en serio.

Los ucranianos les están dando hasta en el cielo de la boca.

Broootaaal.






@Michael_Knight @Jubilación a los 80 @kopke @Nicors @frangelico @Lma0Zedong @keylargof @HDR @elgatochimpliflinguir @Decimus @Disturbed @Chapapote1 @-carrancas @eL PUERRO @Donald-Trump @McNulty @Turgot @M. Priede @estiercol inmobiliario


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No ha habido ninguna denuncia por parte de Le Pen ni de ningún político miembro de RN, ¿no?



Ni la va a haber, porque forman parte del cotarro. Pero los tontos ven la linde y siguen con la tontería de "las elecciones robadas".


----------



## Al-paquia (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como este otro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos se han metido en una buena trampa. Putin es un sucnor


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Otros hechos historicos: Invasion de las Islas de Granada.
> 
> El 13 de marzo de 1979, un golpe de Estado incruento, liderado por Maurice Bishop, el líder del Movimiento New Jewel, derrocó al gobierno de Eric Gairy para establecer un gobierno que fue acusado de adherirse al marxismo-leninismo y de alinearse con la Unión Soviética y Cuba.
> 
> ...



Otro caso Invasion de Panama. Este sirve de ejemplo para el Caso de Ucrania,

La invasión de Panamá por parte de los Estados Unidos provocó la indignación internacional. El país norteamericano fue denunciado por varios países, que decían que, al invadir Panamá, había cometido un acto de agresión y estaba tratando de ocultar una nueva manifestación de su política intervencionista de fuerza en América Latina. E*l 29 de diciembre de 1989, la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas votó 75 a 20, con 40 abstenciones, para condenar la invasión como una violación flagrante del derecho internacional.*

El 22 de diciembre, se aprobó una resolución por parte de la Organización de Estados Americanos que deploraba la invasión y pedía el retiro de todas las tropas estadounidenses de Panamá. También *se aprobó otra resolución que condenaba la violación del estatus diplomático de la Embajada de Nicaragua en Panamá por parte de las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses que habían ingresado al edificio. *Luego de discutir el tema durante varios días *en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, se inició un proyecto de resolución por parte de siete naciones que exigían la retirada inmediata de las fuerzas estadounidenses de Panamá,22 el 23 de diciembre fue vetado por 3 de los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad, Francia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos*, *el cual citó su derecho a la legítima defensa de los 35000 estadounidenses presentes en el canal de Panamá.*


_*Justo uno de los motivos que han usado los rusos.*_

*La iglesia católica panameña ha estimado que en la invasión se produjeron 655 muertes por el lado panameño, de los cuales 314 eran militares y 341 civiles. Ellos estiman los heridos en 2,007, de los cuales 124 eran militares panameños. *


* En esto no se parece a la guerra actual donde hay muchos más muertos y heridos militates que civiles.*

*La organización internacional Human Rights Watch indicó que "la regla de proporcionalidad y la responsabilidad de minimizar la afectación a civiles... no fue observada por las fuerzas invasoras*


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El problema no es que lo pida es que begoño es capaz de darlo y dejar a expaña con el culo al aire para el empalamiento del moro.
> No se puede ser más traidor, como todo follapirata que se precie



Y es bastante absurda la petición. Para que quiere los F-18 sin pilotos ? Y por qué los españoles si los tiene la vecina Finlandia o la propia USNavy jubila todos los años unos cuantos? Todavía Polonia no les ha dado los aviones rusos que tiene y que podrían usar y de pronto lanza una petición al pais mas expuesto del flanco SUr?


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

Un grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (hasta 1.000 militares) atrapados en una caldera cerca del embalse de Krasnooskolsky, como advertimos, minaron la presa.

No sabemos qué esperan las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: tal vez, después de la prohibición del uso de Telegram en el ejército ucraniano, los comandantes locales solo miran a Arestovich, por lo que creen en las tonterías sobre uns liberación inminente.

El mejor final que les espera a los ucranianos cerca de Oskol es una rendición adecuada.

Y al volar la represa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en primer lugar, dañarán a los civiles del norte de Donbass.

Coordenadas de la presa: 49.176208, 37.472515

#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

❗ Pérdidas de la parte ucraniana como resultado de una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el 2 de mayo de 2022

▪Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 648 personas muertas, heridas y capturadas. Las pérdidas totales de muertos, heridos y capturados en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, NGU y Servicio Estatal de Fronteras superan las 48 mil personas.

▪9 tanques, 28 vehículos blindados, 24 artillería de campo y cañones de mortero, 3 MLRS, 1 avión, 4 sistemas de defensa aérea de largo y mediano alcance, 1 sistema de defensa aérea de corto alcance, 45 vehículos y equipos especiales y 10 UAV fueron destruidos.

Todos los datos son predecibles: la parte ucraniana en informes internos no tiene el número exacto de bajas para cada categoría. Por lo tanto, en los informes internos, la tendencia es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas.

infografías de alta resolución

Versión rusa

#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> No, en serio.
> 
> Los ucranianos les están dando hasta en el cielo de la boca.
> 
> Broootaal



No hay mas que ver el frente


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



"From Russia with love"


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 May 2022)

La anècdota de "el Sargento de Hierro" pidiendo soporte desde un teléfono fijo es real


----------



## Casino (2 May 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Seguro que hasta usted sabe que a diferencia de los ucronazis, los rusos no se están empleando como se podrían emplear y tienen muchos más reparos con los prisioneros que los ucros, que a día de hoy seguimos esperando alguna ofensiva ucra para acabar con la chatarra soviética, aunque supongo que andan más liados en subir vídeos del arma3 o como torturan a prisioneros y heridos! Si en 8 años no han podido recuperar sus provincias, dudo que puedan hacer nada ahora, me da que los rusos están jugando al desgaste usando lo menos posible





Con ese cuento puede nadar con seguridad por todos los mares del planeta porque no se lo tragan ni los tiburones.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

De conquista en conquista desde el 24 de febrero.

Echando mano de esos mapitas llenos de colorines que se exhibían al comienzo de la invasión recuerdo cuando todo eran gloriosas victorias, geniales fintas y embolsamientos magistrales...







Y ahora (según fuentes rusófilas)....







Impresionante.






@Pato Sentado @Al-paquia @Lma0Zedong @keylargof @Casino @bigmaller @FernandoIII @alas97 @Decimus @pifiado @Ufo @kelden @Castellano @Nico @McNulty @IsabelloMendaz @HDR @JoséBatallas @Desadaptado Dimensional @Burbujo II @HvK @Scardanelli @Giles Amaury @gabinop @elena francis @lowfour @txusky_g @Demi Grante @Paddy McAloon @Talosgüevos


----------



## kelden (2 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El problema no es que lo pida es que begoño es capaz de darlo y dejar a expaña con el culo al aire para el empalamiento del moro.
> No se puede ser más traidor, como todo follapirata que se precie



Esos 53 tanques no valen p'a tomar culo.


----------



## lapetus (2 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> expaña con el culo al aire



Las colonias ya no dependen de si mismas para su autodefensa, sino que delegan en la metrópoli la defensa.
El país que ataca una colonia, está atacando la posesión de la metrópoli, y será esta la que defienda o entregue la colonia según sus intereses.
Por eso las colonias usanas europeas pueden tener ejércitos meme. Son ejércitos que están pensados para actuar como comparsa de la metrópoli y junto con otras colonias. Aparte de la segunda función de servir para justificar compras de armas (a la metrópoli).


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos 53 tanques no valen p'a tomar culo.



Ya te gustaria a ti que un cañon de esos te lo metieran por el culo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

La empresa finlandesa Fennovoima Oy rescindió el acuerdo con la empresa rusa RAOS Project (la oficina de representación finlandesa de Rosatom) sobre la construcción de la central nuclear Hanhikivi-1. Se planeó invertir de 7 a 7,5 mil millones de euros en la construcción de la instalación, de los cuales 5 mil millones serían proporcionados por la parte rusa. 

Los finlandeses mencionan que la principal razón para restringir el proyecto es una violación de las cadenas de suministro para la construcción de plantas de energía nuclear asociadas con la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.

La decisión de rescindir el contrato EPC con el Proyecto RAOS no fue fácil. En un proyecto tan grande, existen complejidades significativas y las decisiones se toman solo después de una cuidadosa consideración. Somos plenamente conscientes de los impactos negativos y estamos haciendo todo lo posible para mitigarlos.

- subrayó el presidente del consejo de administración de Fennovoim Esa Härmäl, tal como se indica en el sitio web de la empresa.

Se planeó construir la planta de energía nuclear de una sola unidad de Hanhikivi en la parte norte del país utilizando la tecnología rusa VVER -1200 . Se suponía que la unidad de energía de la instalación generaría energía de hasta 1,2 GW.

Fennovoima Oy presentó una solicitud de licencia de construcción ante las autoridades finlandesas en 2015, la emisión del documento estaba prevista para la segunda mitad de 2022. Se suponía que la construcción de la planta de energía nuclear comenzaría en 2023 y se completaría en 2029.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No hay mas que ver el frente



Si los ucros están mandando a los de la defensa territorial para el Donbass, como dejaba entrever el video de aquellas mujeres protestando en Hust, es que las cosas les van de puta madre... Si en Twitter y en la Revista Ejércitos ganan siempre, no sé cómo cojones no lo hacen en el mundo real...


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Rusia tortura y mata a cientos de civiles en Járkov: "Tenían las manos atadas, mordazas y disparos"*

Según datos preliminares de la Policía de Ucrania, arrojaron los cuerpos a una fosa y los cubrieron con tierra. En total, los investigadores examinaron 1.202 cuerpos de civiles en el territorio de la región de Kiev, que fueron asesinados por los rusos. 

https://www.libertaddigital.com/inte...paros-2114267/

Supongo que a los prorusos de este hilo esos 1202 les parecerá poco, lo comento por el que dice que los rusos se están moderando.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Hace semanas discutian por aquí porque los helicopteros lanzaban misiles no guiados aparentemente hacia arriba , la respuesta 



> Las imágenes del trabajo de combate de los helicópteros Mi-28N y Ka-52 ya no sorprenden a nadie. A menudo, apenas se puede ver el helicóptero en el video: todos los datos se transmiten a la pantalla multifuncional. Pero el ataque nariz arriba, que practican los pilotos de helicóptero (y no solo ellos), es el colmo de las acrobacias aéreas. El ataque de cabeceo hacia arriba (cambio del eje de cabeceo, morro fuerte hacia arriba) no se usa por belleza, sino por seguridad. El equipo moderno permite calcular la trayectoria para alcanzar el objetivo y el campo de tiro para que, en un momento determinado, el helicóptero se encuentre en un "pasillo" especial, una "ventana" imaginaria desde la cual será seguro disparar. El uso de tal "ventana" permite a las tripulaciones de helicópteros usar armas desde una distancia segura sin ingresar a la zona de defensa aérea de un enemigo potencial.



Realmente es un tiro parabolico, con la velocidad incial del helicoptero. Ingenioso y barato, los coheres del 80mm no guiados estaran por cientos de milies en los almacenes de la urss.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> ...Después de decir esto, insté a la gente a ser lo más cuidadosa posible y no inflar los riesgos existentes. Tenía en mente la declaración del presidente V.A. Zelensky en febrero de este año de que Ucrania cometió un error al renunciar a las armas nucleares y es necesario adquirirlas nuevamente. *También hay una declaración de los líderes de Polonia sobre su disposición a desplegar armas nucleares estadounidenses en su territorio*. Y mucho más.
> 
> 
> _Por alguna razón, ni en el caso de la declaración de V.A. Zelensky, ni en el caso de la declaración de Polonia, no hubo preguntas de los medios occidentales_....



Polonia con el culo ardiendo. Señalada directamente por Lavrov como una de las principales desencadenante de esta situación. Así están de nerviosos, porque igual pueden ser parte de la mascletá.


----------



## EUROPIA (2 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Nuevo ataque con misiles rusos al puente sobre Dnistrovsky Lyman en la región de Odesa


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia tortura y mata a cientos de civiles en Járkov: "Tenían las manos atadas, mordazas y disparos"*
> 
> Según datos preliminares de la Policía de Ucrania, arrojaron los cuerpos a una fosa y los cubrieron con tierra. En total, los investigadores examinaron 1.202 cuerpos de civiles en el territorio de la región de Kiev, que fueron asesinados por los rusos.
> 
> ...



Jarkov que es una ciudad llena de rusos étnicos. Y los rusos de la FSB les parece un plan sin fisuras masacrar rusos. No entiendo como teneis esas tragaderas. Os demuestran que una noticia es un bulo y acto seguido havris jrande para la siguiente. Todo es mentira, lo que dicen los rusos y lo que dicen los ucranianos.


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No hay mas que ver el frente




A ver cómo explica y justifica Putin las desastrosas cifras desde la tribuna el 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria y tal.

Y eso por no hablar de todos los crímenes de guerra que están cometiendo sus tropas en suelo ucraniano.







Uff.

Menudo éxito está siendo la invasión de Ucrania, camaradas putimoris.






@arriondas @delhierro @rejon @HDR @Ufo @Lma0Zedong @Pato Sentado @ZHU DE @Zhukov @kopke @Michael_Knight @Disturbed @Ratona001 @wysiwyg @lowfour @elena francis @Chapa de la Buena @McNulty @Desadaptado Dimensional @Don Juan de Austria @Arraki @Jubilación a los 80 @Casino @podemita medio @Dr Polux @Nico @delhierro @EUROPIA @Scardanelli @Giles Amaury


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## Argentium (2 May 2022)

*El ministro de economía alemán Lindner: “es posible un embargo petrolero inmediato a Rusia”.*
12:54 || 02/05/2022


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Cada día que pasa en esta guerra más chatarra de los rusos, no entiendo que esto les salga rentable a largo plazo. 

En una guerra relampago si, pero ahora mismo teniendo los frentes estáticos y usando artillería convencional guiada por drones me da que Rusia va a ir desangrándose poco a poco. Y que no entre ahora en juego la aviación de Ucrania o los nuevos carros de combate donados (menos los alemanes que son igual de chatarra que los rusos)


----------



## workforfood (2 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Jarkov que es una ciudad llena de rusos étnicos. Y los rusos de la FSB les parece un plan sin fisuras masacrar rusos. No entiendo como teneis esas tragaderas. Os demuestran que una noticia es un bulo y acto seguido havris jrande para la siguiente. Todo es mentira, lo que dicen los rusos y lo que dicen los ucranianos.



Macho que es Rejón  es un CM del foro.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver cómo explica Putin las desastrosas cifras desde la tribuna el 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria y tal.
> 
> Y eso por no hablar de todos los crímenes de guerra que están cometiendo en suelo ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Si te crees esas cifras, es que no das para más. Tragas con lo que te echen.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Es una de las imágenes que mas me impresionaron.

¿Qué perversa ideología puede envenenar de esta manera a la juventud?


----------



## Gotthard (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho que es Rejón  es un CM del foro.



Ya, si lo se, lo saque ayer del ignore, intento evangelizarle para que de fake news también del otro lado.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho que es Rejón  es un CM del foro.



CM será tu PM......mamarracho......


----------



## Treefrog (2 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> En Alemania, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz fue abucheado durante su discurso diciendo que Alemania continuaría suministrando armas a Ucrania.
> 
> Los habitantes de Düsseldorf corearon: "¡Lograr la paz sin armas!"



El 15 de mayo hay elecciones en el estado federal de NRW (donde está Düsseldorf) , vamos a ver si los abucheos durante el discurso de Scholz se transforman en votos castigo.
Aún así . hay que decir que en la coalición el SPD es el más sensato con el tema de la guerra, con los Verdes es como si tuviésemos representantes de Lockheed-Martin o Blackwater sentados en el parlamento.

Alguien que no quiere a Alemania en la guerra tiene la opción de votar AfD (derecha) , o die Linke (izquierda) , no votar o votar en blanco.
La segunda mejor opción es el SPD.
El resto del centro centrado está en una escalada belicista incomprensible.

Otro tema es cuanto pesará el tema de la guerra en las elecciones, lo más probable va a ser ver el cabreo por la inflación.


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La empresa finlandesa Fennovoima Oy rescindió el acuerdo con la empresa rusa RAOS Project (la oficina de representación finlandesa de Rosatom) sobre la construcción de la central nuclear Hanhikivi-1. Se planeó invertir de 7 a 7,5 mil millones de euros en la construcción de la instalación, de los cuales 5 mil millones serían proporcionados por la parte rusa.
> 
> Los finlandeses mencionan que la principal razón para restringir el proyecto es una violación de las cadenas de suministro para la construcción de plantas de energía nuclear asociadas con la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pues menos mal que les ha sorprendido esto antes de empezar la construcción, si llega a ser a mitad de obra tienen que tirarlo todo.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya, si lo se, lo saque ayer del ignore, intento evangelizarle para que de fake news también del otro lado.



Joderrrr con lo a gustito que estaba yo ahi....solo por no oir las chorradas que pones....que le vamos a hacer...paciencia.......


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> El 15 de mayo hay elecciones en el estado federal de NRW (donde está Düsseldorf) , vamos a ver si los abucheos durante el discurso de Scholz se transforman en votos castigo.
> Aún así . hay que decir que en la coalición el SPD es el más sensato con el tema de la guerra, con los Verdes es como si tuviésemos representantes de Lockheed-Martin o Blackwater sentados en el parlamento.
> 
> Alguien que no quiere a Alemania en la guerra tiene la opción de votar AfD (derecha) , o die Linke (izquierda) , no votar o votar en blanco.
> ...



Y los verdes que pintan en eso? Es porque odian tanto el gas que creen que Alemania podría funcionar a pedales ?


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

#Норвегія tiene la intención de suministrar obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm rastreados por Ucrania

Estamos hablando de instalaciones de artillería M109A3GN.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> CM será tu PM......mamarracho......



Si haces lo que haces gratis entonces nadie entendería nada.


----------



## lapetus (2 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Está sucediendo una cosa simple de la que los críticos de nuestras acciones, todos los que nos condenan en los últimos días, por alguna razón no quieren hablar. *Nos robaron dinero (más de 300 mil millones de dólares)*. Tomado y robado. La mayor parte del importe recibido por el suministro de gas y petróleo. Esto fue posible porque PJSC Gazprom se vio obligado a mantener dinero en sus cuentas en bancos occidentales (según sus reglas). Querían "castigar" a Rusia, lo robaron.
> 
> Ahora se nos ofrece continuar comerciando como antes, y el dinero se quedará con ellos. Cuando quieran, se los embolsarán de nuevo. Aquí está la razón. Por alguna razón nadie habla de eso. ¿Dónde está el periodismo honesto?
> 
> Ahora hemos sugerido que las entregas se consideren pagadas no cuando llegan euros o dólares a Gazprombank, sino cuando se convierten en rublos, que ya no se pueden robar. Esa es toda la historia. Nuestros socios lo saben muy bien. Es importante que nada cambie para los compradores. Todavía pagan en euros y dólares las cantidades especificadas en el contrato. La conversión se realiza después de eso.



Así que pagaban en dólares/euros y luego congelaban la cuenta 
Por fin queda desvelado el misterio del pago en rublos o en euros convertibles a rublos. No era para humillar a la UE, fortalecer el rublo y atacar el dolar, como algunos decían. Era todo mucho más sencillo.


----------



## Red Star (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> «Газпром» может прекратить поставки газа Германии в ближайшие часы (livejournal.com)
> 
> *Gazprom podría detener el suministro de gas a Alemania en las próximas horas*
> 
> ...



*¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, CIÉRRESE EL GRIFO, CHÁPESE!!*


----------



## Gotthard (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr con lo a gustito que estaba yo ahi....solo por no oir las chorradas que pones....que le vamos a hacer...paciencia.......



Es que en el fondo, me caes bien. Pero no te preocupes, te vuelvo a poner en el ignore y te saco en unas semanitas.


----------



## HDR (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si haces lo que haces gratis entonces nadie entendería nada.



Enfermedad mental. Es el único de todo el foro al que tengo en ignorados, por el puto spam de retrasado que pega las 24 h del día.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hace semanas discutian por aquí porque los helicopteros lanzaban misiles no guiados aparentemente hacia arriba , la respuesta
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente es un tiro parabolico, con la velocidad incial del helicoptero. Ingenioso y barato, los coheres del 80mm no guiados estaran por cientos de milies en los almacenes de la urss.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

A ver si por una puta vez ponéis un vídeo donde se vea algo. Sólo ponéis mierda sin sentido. No se ve absolutamente nada y cualquiera piensa que en una zona de conflicto no va un vehículo sólo. Ni te vas a poner gritar como un loco cojones.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

20, el número de veces que los ucranianos han bombardeado el aeropuerto ocupado de Kherson.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Odessa hastag en twitter

Odessa - Búsqueda de Twitter / Twitter


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Capto tu argumento de fondo... pero decir que los norteamericanos no van "sobraos" de cereales...  (son uno de los principales productores agro-ganaderos del mundo).
> 
> Eso si, CAFE no tienen propio y por el café pueden invadir lo que haga falta o iniciar la 3ra guerra mundial sin problemas. Mientras tengan café (y alcohol, pero ese lo hacen ellos), estamos a salvo.



Efectivamente, pero es peor, lo que van a hacer los norteamericanos es infectar el mundo con sus transgénicos patentados en cuanto haya falta de alimentos. Se va a forrar la Monsanto de turno.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si haces lo que haces gratis entonces nadie entendería nada.



Pero y lo bien que me lo paso..ver echando bilis por los ojos a los japutas prorusos.........eso no tiene precio


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de economía alemán Lindner: “es posible un embargo petrolero inmediato a Rusia”.*
> 12:54 || 02/05/2022



Menos palabras y más acción, que todo es muy facil pero luego no hacen nada.


----------



## lapetus (2 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, CIÉRRESE EL GRIFO, CHÁPESE!!*



Alemania está recibiendo por delante de USA y por detrás de Rusia, con ocasional meada en la cara del anglo y el ucro-polaco que contemplan la escena.
Y en este contexto viene el gitano Sánchez a pedir sus millones "por la guerra"...


----------



## Iskra (2 May 2022)

Enlace con vídeos subtitulados dentro.
*“Te meten en una jaula y no te dan la oportunidad de ser salvado”: Mujeres liberadas de Azovstal cuentan cómo militares ucranianos les impedían salir.*

"Hubo muchachos que realmente venían y te echaban miedo. Y había normales", relató Natalia Usmánova, empleada de la siderúrgica.




Empleada liberada de la planta de Azovstal abraza a su hijo tras dos meses de separación, en Bezyménnoye, República Popular de Donetsk, el 1 de mayo de 2022. | Alexéi Kudenko / Sputnik

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó este domingo que 80 civiles, incluidos niños y mujeres, que estaban “retenidos por los nacionalistas ucranianos” fueron evacuados desde la planta siderúrgica Azovstal, situada en la ciudad de Mariúpol, a través de los corredores humanitarios acordados

Entre los evacuados está la empleada de la fábrica Natalia Usmánova. “Estoy muy contenta. Estoy muy nerviosa. Simplemente *no saben todo lo que tuvimos que soportar*“, expresó la mujer que tuvo que esconderse en los sótanos de Azovstal bajo la guardia de militares ucranianos.

Además, reveló que los soldados ucranianos no permitían salir a los civiles. “Simplemente te meten en una jaula y no te dan la oportunidad de ser salvado. Y ellos mismos vienen y te echan miedo, *[diciendo] que ‘los enterraremos aquí’*“, afirmó Usmánova.

Reproductor de vídeo



La mujer indicó que no todos los militares se comportaban de tal forma. “No puedo decir lo mismo de todos. Hubo muchachos que realmente venían y te echaban miedo. *Y había normales*. Después, hace unos días, probablemente, comenzaron a venir muchachos que comenzaron a decir: ‘No se preocupen, *se acuerdan de ustedes*, saben de ustedes, negocian por ustedes, *los sacarán pronto*‘”, señaló.


Sin embargo, según su relato, la gente no creía en sus mensajes, porque hubo situaciones, cuando les decían que sí podían salir, pero luego, aparecían militares en el búnker y controlaban que nadie se fuera. “Para ser honesta *les tenía tanto miedo a los militares y a la guerra*. Cuando ellos llegaban al búnker… nosotros teníamos un corredor y, después, el lugar del búnker, donde vivíamos. Cuando entraban militares en el corredor, *todos se escondían*“, comentó.


Otra mujer evacuada de la planta contó que había intentado abandonar sin éxito Mariúpol dos o tres veces antes de que los combates por la urbe se tornaran más intensos. “Pero ellos [las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania] nos devolvían, no nos dejaban salir. *Todos estaban indignados, ¿cómo podían retenernos si queríamos irnos?* Nos escondíamos de los tiroteos, teníamos miedo, corríamos”, indicó.

Reproductor de vídeo

*La evacuación en marcha*

Todos los evacuados este domingo fueron trasladados a la localidad de Bezyménnoye, en la República Popular de Donetsk, donde les proporcionaron alojamiento, alimentos y les ofrecieron asistencia médica, detallaron desde la cartera de Defensa.

Al mismo tiempo, los residentes locales evacuados por los militares rusos que querían dirigirse a los territorios controlados por Kiev, fueron puestos* bajo la custodia de los representantes del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y la ONU* que supervisaban la evacuación.

El presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, confirmó el inicio de la evacuación de civiles de la fábrica. “*Más de un centenar de civiles*, especialmente mujeres y niños, ya han sido evacuados”, comunicó.

Dos grupos de un total de *46 civiles* lograron abandonar el territorio de la fábrica este sábado a través de corredores humanitarios, según lo confirmó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El viernes, el canal ruso Rossiya 24 reportó que una familia de tres personas pudo salir de la planta en la que se encuentran sitiados los militares ucranianos. La pareja y su hija consiguieron abandonar el complejo industrial al escuchar las *instrucciones en la radio*, transmitidas por las fuerzas rusas.


El pasado 21 de marzo, Rusia abrió un* corredor humanitario permanente* en Azovstal para garantizar la evacuación de los civiles, y su salida de las instalaciones a partir de las 14:00 (hora de Moscú) en cualquier dirección.
El martes, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, recalcó que los militares asediados pueden *deponer las armas *y salir de la planta. “Hemos oído de las autoridades ucranianas que hay civiles allí, entonces los militares ucranianos deben dejarles salir o estarían actuando como terroristas en muchos países, como el Estados Islámico en Siria cubriéndose con civiles”, destacó.
Por su parte, el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, confirmó que Putin *aceptó* en principio la participación de la ONU y del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja para evacuar a los civiles de Azovstal. Sin embargo, el jefe de la organización se negó a precisar fechas concretas para no interferir en ese proceso.









“Te meten en una jaula y no te dan la oportunidad de ser salvado”: Mujeres liberadas de Azovstal cuentan cómo militares ucranianos les impedían salir


"Hubo muchachos que realmente venían y te echaban miedo. Y había normales", relató Natalia Usmánova, empleada de la siderúrgica.




diario-octubre.com






Desde luego, ningún civil en su sano juicio se mete voluntariamente allí. Una de dos, o te obligan a ir(como escudos humanos) o eres afín a los que realmente se refugian en ese agujero. Y esto último también es terrible, porque cómo puedes meter allí dentro a mujeres, ancianos o niños.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

SI los rusos no hubieran metido mano en Donbass. De Agosto de 2014.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Así que pagaban en dólares/euros y luego congelaban la cuenta
> Por fin queda desvelado el misterio del pago en rublos o en euros convertibles a rublos. No era para humillar a la UE, fortalecer el rublo y atacar el dolar, como algunos decían. Era todo mucho más sencillo.



Un puto cachondeo. Te pago en diamantes en una cuenta que te embarga mi Estado que soy yo. Puto cachondeo. El cinismo que vemos día tras día. Y los malos eran los rusos.
Ahora han dicho, me pagas en esta cuenta de Gazprom en Suiza para lo que te hace falta abrir la cuenta en rublos. Gazprom te gestiona el cambio a rublos. Gazprom cobra una comision y deja esos euros en el Banco de Rusia a cambio de los rublos. Ya tienes rublos en tu cuenta. Ahora compra, quemalos o congelalos que me importa poco.
Y los polacos erre que erre y no abren la cuenta en rublos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y los verdes que pintan en eso? Es porque odian tanto el gas que creen que Alemania podría funcionar a pedales ?



Son verdes consecuentes con su verdor. Una transición hacia las energías renovables puede funcionar si se planifica con antelación suficiente y se asume que se tiene que complementar con medidas de ahorro energético. Esta guerra es una gran oportunidad para implantar en poco tiempo lo que en circunstancias normales llevaría muchos años. Les deseo éxito, pero reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada que puede fácilmente acabar en un MadMax.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero y lo bien que me lo paso..ver echando bilis por los ojos a los japutas prorusos.........eso no tiene precio



Pero si eres el bufón del foro, si se ríen de tí, pro-rusos, pro-otan, si muchos no te tenemos en el ignore porque eres una risa continua.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (2 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Lo que es un hecho es que la gente que viene aquí a decir que la información está sesgada a favor de los ucranianos o que los ucranianos no son unos ángeles, no han condenado NUNCA lo que hizo Rusia, curioso a que si?


----------



## Zhukov (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> la impresión que da es que los rusos están estancadísimos



Porque es una batalla de desgaste, el terreno como que da igual, realmente no les hace falta cerrar físicamente la bolsa, las carreteras y ferrocarril son atacadas por la aviación y los helicópteros, y si quisieran destruirían los puentes del Dniéper.



> Zhukov, alguna teoría porque han dejado/dejan la llegada continua de armas OTAN?. Es por impotencia?



Coste beneficio. Se podría haber invadido Ucrania del Oeste desde Bielorrusia y sellar la frontera polaca, pero quedaría aún más frontera con Elsovaquia y Rumanía.

Se puede y se hace, bombardear con misiles las armas y material cuando llegan a los centros logísticos de Ucrania del Oeste, pero están lejos de las bases aéreas rusas y es exponerse a la antiaérea que todavía les queda.

Realmente el cuello de botella son los puentes sobre el Dniéper, pero se ha evitado bombardearlos porque se necesitarán luego para la ofensiva. Algún puente ferroviario ha sido destruido, pero se ha optado en su lugar por atacar los transformadores que surten de electricidad a la red de ferrocarril. En mis viajes por Ucrania en tren había tramos que no estaban electrificados y había que cambiar a locomotoras diesel, pero de esas hay pocas y la capacidad de carga de los trenes está limitada.

Militarmente es más ventajoso esperar a que los trenes se acerquen y lleguen cerca del frente. Así se pueden atacar también con la artillería y cohetes de largo alcance, y los helicópteros. También así se impone una carga logística al enemigo, todo el tiempo, combustible y capacidad de carga en los trenes invertido en traer las armas a través de toda Ucrania al frente de Donbass se pierde.

Tampoco es que llegue muchas armas al frente. Es imposible detener el flujo de misiles y armas antitanque porque pesan poco y se pueden llevar ocultas en vehículos civiles. Pero transportar blindados y piezas de artillería... esos, ¡no llegarán!


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Jarkov que es una ciudad llena de rusos étnicos. Y los rusos de la FSB les parece un plan sin fisuras masacrar rusos. No entiendo como teneis esas tragaderas. Os demuestran que una noticia es un bulo y acto seguido havris jrande para la siguiente. Todo es mentira, lo que dicen los rusos y lo que dicen los ucranianos.



Hablas con gente que aún piensa que chinos deportistas morían súbitamente de covid en la calle.
Parte de esa premisa, te ahorrarás muchos posts.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que es un hecho es que la gente que viene aquí a decir que la información está sesgada a favor de los ucranianos o que los ucranianos no son unos ángeles, no han condenado NUNCA lo que hizo Rusia, curioso a que si?



Tu has condenado alguna vez lo que han hecho los ucranianos, porque tambien lo han hecho y con cantidad de pruebas, lo has hecho? No? Pues consejos y posiciones ideologicas superiores las justas.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si eres el bufón del foro, si se ríen de tí, pro-rusos, pro-otan, si muchos no te tenemos en el ignore porque eres una risa continua.



Se cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion....no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas Manganillo...venga y dame una alegria rata de cloaca....


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Ucrania. Noticias del otro lado.

@UcraniaOtro
·
1h 

_Según la información operativa de la policía israelí, entre los ciudadanos de Ucrania que llegaron al estado judío, que volaron a Tel Aviv a través de Moldavia y Rumania, había personas con un pasado criminal que tenían conexiones con la mafia israelí,_


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se cree el ladron que todos son de su condicion....no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas Manganillo...venga y dame una alegria rata de cloaca....



Jajaja, ves es que eres un descojone continuo, ¿*rata de cloaca?*, ¿pero que tienes 12 años? joder insultas como en las pelis de piratas o de gangster de los años 50, Tooonnntooo!!! que eres mu Tooonnntooo!!!!


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Increíble, bestial.

Ukros sin filtros.


----------



## ZARGON (2 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> uno del club de los listos desmarcandose, estos que ahora van de santos, igual que el gobierno de israel que se ofrecio a rusia de mediador en el conflicto al inicio, rusia dijo que no
> y ahora israel esta pensando participar contra rusia
> 
> este lleva mucho tiempo siendo amigo de estados unidos y no le ha ido nunca mal, al contrario, no se en que se basa para decir eso



Habrá sentido que la parca lo anda rondando, querrá redimir su alma. De todas formas hace mucho tiempo que este servidor del diablo tiene asegurado el infierno eterno.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Son verdes consecuentes con su verdor. Una transición hacia las energías renovables puede funcionar si se planifica con antelación suficiente y se asume que se tiene que complementar con medidas de ahorro energético. Esta guerra es una gran oportunidad para implantar en poco tiempo lo que en circunstancias normales llevaría muchos años. Les deseo éxito, pero reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada que puede fácilmente acabar en un MadMax.



Personalmente juraría que son escoria comprada a intereses extranjeros y que deberían ser fusilados.

En esta historia de la guerra de ucrania el medio ambiente es lo último de la lista, ni cuento que lugar están los derechos humanos.


----------



## Iskra (2 May 2022)

Rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 28 de abril de 2022







www.mid.ru




Trae demasiadas cosas, Mejor entrar y leerlo (el que sepa leer más de dos líneas de guasap) que es una fuente directa e importante.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jajaja, ves es que eres un descojone continuo, ¿*rata de cloaca?*, ¿pero que tienes 12 años? joder insultas como en las pelis de piratas o de gangster de los años 50, Tooonnntooo!!! que eres mu Tooonnntooo!!!!



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….



Tronco, como te pasas, pero como eres así, pero como me puedes llamar eso.

No ofende el que quiere si no el que puede y tu lo único que puedes hacerme es risa.... payasete del foro.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Los tanques T-72M1 y T-72M1R, 236 de los cuales fueron entregados recientemente desde Polonia a UA, ya están en camino hacia el frente.
Estos son inferiores (particularmente M1) a la mayoría de los tanques rusos, especialmente en términos de protección, pero aún pueden desempeñar un papel importante en futuras batallas.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

El puente en Zatoka, cerca de Odessa, por donde pasaban armas occidentales
ha sido atacado de nuevo. Este es el tercer golpe. Fuente ucraniana lo confirmó

_*"Nuestra fuente en el OP le dijo a Insider que los soportes
del puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster han sido destruidos, *_
*tomará de 5 a 7 meses restaurar la estructura*


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si China vende deuda americana en masa a ver quién la compra. Se supone que el balance de la FED está en contracción y deuda pública es lo que sobra en los mercados.



Las reservas de dólares de los chinos no valen nada, lo saben los propios chinos. A ver, este juego China-USA es simplemente una simbiosis, yo imprimo moneda que realmente no vale nada, tú me vendes mercancías y almacenas esa moneda inservible. Yo gano porque obtengo productos a buen precio, tú ganas porque consigues crear una economía industrial y puestos de trabajo de valor añadido. En cierto modo esos dólares que almacenas es inversión indirecta en tu propia industria.

En caso que USA/UE caigan en fuerte recesión va a derrumbar el crecimiento económoico chino con un consiguiente aumento de paro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

Diez países abrieron cuentas para pagar el gas de Rusia

Además de Hungría, nueve países europeos han abierto cuentas bancarias rusas para pagar el gas natural bajo el esquema propuesto por Moscú, dijo a Rádió Kossuth Gergely Gouyash, jefe de la oficina del primer ministro Viktor Orban.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

A estas alturas con tal de que acabe la guerra muchos están dispuestos a creerse cualquier cosa.


----------



## Fabs (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si hubiera hecho lo que decía en ese vídeo, que seguramente es lo que sentía, no tendría ahora una guerra.



No siente nada, sólo obedece como un pelele (antes y ahora) y cumple con su papel de actor, como siempre hizo. Miente más que habla, por algo todos los políticos y mass mierda lo ensalzan como ejemplo.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Así que pagaban en dólares/euros y luego congelaban la cuenta
> Por fin queda desvelado el misterio del pago en rublos o en euros convertibles a rublos. No era para humillar a la UE, fortalecer el rublo y atacar el dolar, como algunos decían. Era todo mucho más sencillo.



De ahí que Putin dijera que "no vamos a darles el gas gratis", o algo asín...


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque es una batalla de desgaste, el terreno como que da igual, realmente no les hace falta cerrar físicamente la bolsa, las carreteras y ferrocarril son atacadas por la aviación y los helicópteros, y si quisieran destruirían los puentes del Dniéper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos tanques y material pesado no van a ir al Donbass. Sólo pueden ir por tren y sería un suicidio.
Esos tanques se quedan en el oeste y en Kiev. Así que ya vemos por donde van a ir los tiros en unos meses.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Yo creo que la unica victoria que tienen los rusos al alcance de la mano para el 9 de Mayo es la conquista de Moldavia y es una jugada de alto riesgo, no se si 8.000 hombres que tienen alli seria suficiente, por que una vez iniciada esos soldados no se pueden abastecer.

Pero les puede salir la jugada muy mal por que Rumania puede salir en su ayuda y entonces la liada es de aqui te espero.


----------



## Señor X (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Increíble, bestial.
> 
> Ukros sin filtros.



Eso no es un ejército, son delincuentes que se visten de militares. Recordatorio: para que se aplique la convención de ginebra, hay que respetar leyes y costumbres de la guerra. Disparar desde un coche civil de forma indiscriminada no es de militares. No son militares, por mucha ropa de militar que lleven.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De toda maneras no temas a la muerte: No es el final.



Dentro de nuestra incomprensible dinámica y existencia del Universo nosotros no somos más que una reacción química, como lo es la combustión o la oxidación, pero eso, considerablemente más complejas. Lamento decirle que si, que la muerte es el fin, tras la muerte la reacción química que le sustenta "vivo" acaba y se desencadenarán otras reacciones químicas en su cuerpo que conllevan su descomposición/reciclaje de los elementos que lo conforman.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Es culpa de Putin.

No tendrás nada (ni agua) y serás feliz.


"En Alemania, el Sistema intenta hacer que la población ahorre agua: no duchándose. En vez de eso, promueven que los ciudadanos sólo se pasen una agüita por los sobacos, las zonas íntimas y los pies. Mientras sostienes una bandera de Ucrania."


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

*El "estilo periodístico" de la prensa española lo lleva incluído en su ADN.*


----------



## Treefrog (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y los verdes que pintan en eso? Es porque odian tanto el gas que creen que Alemania podría funcionar a pedales ?



El tema del gas es sólo una parte de la posición que tomaron los verdes.
La otra parte, es que inexplicablemente para mí, los verdes mutaron de ser el partido del pacifismo y la ecología, a ser el partido de la Agenda 2030.

Su lema en los 90s era "stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin" = "imagina que hay una guerra y nadie va a (luchar en) la guerra"
Hoy son atlantistas a más no poder, su base electoral es la clase media urbana cool y progre, todos ellos creyentes en la calentología y en que hay que hacer "sacrificios" para "salvar el clima" (Kima retten es un concepto que sólo sus cabezas progres entienden, pero es su dogma, como la santísima trinidad de los papistas).
El público votante de los verdes probablemente tenga un ingreso promedio mayor que el de los votantes liberales (FDP) , y con una conexión entre difusa y nula con la economía real, esta gente está dispuesta a pagar el doble por la comida o la energía, porque ello no los llevaría a la bancarrota.
La conexión , entre energía cara y crisis económica catastrófica no la pueden hacer , porque viven en el planeta de los unicornios voladores.
La defensa a ultranza de la OTAN y la política USAna , no sé de dónde viene exactamente, quizás porque el Wokismo profundo que representan es un producto Yankee... pero es sólo especulación personal.

En resumen, para el sector productivo alemán , y para la mayoría que tiene ingresos por debajo del salario "moda" , los verdes son una maldición.
Pero en los centros de las ciudades progres y woke arrasan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te has dejado la más peligrosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le olvida las que utilizaban el rayo destructor de monumentos:


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A ver cómo explica y justifica Putin las desastrosas cifras desde la tribuna el 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria y tal.
> 
> Y eso por no hablar de todos los crímenes de guerra que están cometiendo sus tropas en suelo ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Y en kherson cobran en rublos


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Unos 4.000 Cosacos llegaron a Donetsk.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es una de las imágenes que mas me impresionaron.
> 
> ¿Qué perversa ideología puede envenenar de esta manera a la juventud?



Tu lo has dicho bien, están envenenados y condicionados como el perro de Pavlov.

En esos países, a contrario que en España, se enseña desde niños un patriotismo exacerbado, que si bien en principio no debería ser malo en lo concerniente al respeto por los símbolos nacionales (bandera, himno, integridad territorial, historia), se transviste o desemboca en un nacionalismo exclusivo y xenófobo a lo que se les ha condicionado para creér que es una amenaza para su patria. Todo esto se ha aderezado con revisionismos y reinterpretaciones de la IIGM, con amenazas de terceros, con afrentas históricas y promesas de venganza. Todo eso hace que una juventud que aparentemente parece sana, como esas chicas que preparan esos cócteles molotov, sea instrumentalizada para realizar las mayores aberraciones. Se ha identificado un enemigo y se le ha depojado de su humanidad, esos cachorros responden a programaciones mentales que, si bien no los eximen del dolo y la culpa, pordrían atenuar las penas que ses fueren aplicables ante un Tribunal.

Se ha visto como parte de los azovitas reclutados a la fuerza no han sido capaces de visionar los videos con las crueldades de sus líderes. Supongo que Rusia se ha pasado 8 años documentándolo todo e identificando a personas. Una vez liberada Ucrania de la tiranía, esas personas serán visitadas y citadas por las autoriades, se presentarán cargos, y serán obligadas a familiarizarse con el resultado de sus acciones y de sus omisiones.

Ucrania y posiblemente los países que baña el báltico sufriran en los próximos años un sentimiento de culpabilidad similar al de la Alemania post nazi, son conocidas las fotografías de los habitantes de los pueblos colindantes con los campos de concentración a las que los habitantes se les mostraban las atrocidades que habían ocurrido en su vecindario. No daban crédito y han quedado acomplejados con su culpa por generaciones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Nosotros, los militares de la 3.ª compañía del 1er Batallón de la 93.ª Brigada de Ucrania rechazamos continuar el servicio militar por las siguientes razones:

— Falta de evacuación de heridos.
— Falta de mando adecuado
— Falta de armamento pesado
— Falta de especialistas ATGM
— pérdidas importantes de personal (60%) en la 3.ª compañía mecanizada del 1er batallón mecanizado
— pérdida de capacidad de combate por parte de la compañía
— falta de personal para la rotación y dotación de personal de la empresa.

*Nosotros, los militares de la 3.ª compañía del 1er Batallón de la 93.ª Brigada Ucraniana. Nos negamos a seguir las órdenes dirigidas a la eliminación del personal militar [de nuestra empresa].


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

_ Las personas estuvieron recogiendo firmas a favor de la celebración de un referéndum en relación con la federalización de Ucrania y la concesión a la lengua rusa de un estatus oficial. 48 personas fueron quemadas vivas, se intoxicaron con el óxido carbónico o murieron, tras caer de las plantas superiores de la Casa de los sindicatos incendiada por los nacionalistas.

El Occidente “civilizado” guardó silencio de forma no civilizada. A pesar de que, durante ocho años, centramos la atención en esta tragedia (se publicaron libros, se celebraron presentaciones de las investigaciones privadas y periodística), todas las organizaciones internacionales callaron.


La periodicidad de la historia asusta. En los años 20 del siglo XX, los cómplices de Simon Petliura desnudaron a los judíos y les colgaron en el techo sobre la leña ardiente, cortaron el vientre de las mujeres embarazadas y fusilaron a los civiles que intentaron de huir. A mediados del siglo pasado, los cómplices de Stepán Bandera mataron a los habitantes de aldeas enteras. Lo hicieron también con una crueldad demostrativa, asesinaron a las personas con hachas, les quemaron vivas en sus casas.

Sus descendientes usan hoy a los ucranianos, inclusive las mujeres y niños como “escudo vivo”. Los nacionalistas ucranianos detienen como rehenes a las ciudades enteras. _

Breve extracto de:
*Rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 28 de abril de 2022*


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

Ya no hace gracia que la guerra llegue para quedarse en suelo ruso, ¿verdad?

*Las autoridades de Rusia alertan de dos explosiones en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod*

*Las autoridades de Rusia han alertado la noche de este domingo de que se han escuchado dos explosiones en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, a apenas 40 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania. 

El domingo se produjo un incendio en las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso situadas en la región de Belgorod.





*

Quien siembra vientos...






@rejon @Ufo @HDR @Teuro @arriondas @Al-paquia @Lma0Zedong @keylargof @Ufo @arriondas @Joaquim @Decimus @Disturbed


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los rusos se han metido en una buena trampa. Putin es un sucnor



La guerra la iba a tener Putin sí o sí. Lo que ha hecho es golpear primero y duro para obtener ventaja


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

@asturestepa

Wołyn 1993, alguien ha escrito sobre el mural de la bandera ucra en Polonia. Wolyn se refiere a las masacres de polacos en Volhynia y el este de Galicia llevadas a cabo en la Polonia ocupada por los alemanes por el Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA) durante la Segunda Guerra >>


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ya no hace gracia que la guerra llegue para quedarse en suelo ruso, ¿verdad?
> 
> *Las autoridades de Rusia alertan de dos explosiones en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod*
> 
> ...



Parece que tus amos te han ordenado sembrar tus caquitas propagandísticas en este hilo saturándolo de ruido pro-OTAN


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Eso no es un ejército, son delincuentes que se visten de militares. Recordatorio: para que se aplique la convención de ginebra, hay que respetar leyes y costumbres de la guerra. Disparar desde un coche civil de forma indiscriminada no es de militares. No son militares, por mucha ropa de militar que lleven.



Cuando yo les llamo quinquis no es por fobias. Es porque son delincuentes, pero de los de verdad.

Me gustaría ver a los que les apoyan junto a ellos, soltando una gracia que no pillen o que malinterpreten. A ver, a ver...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Las personas estuvieron recogiendo firmas a favor de la celebración de un referéndum en relación con la federalización de Ucrania y la concesión a la lengua rusa de un estatus oficial. 48 personas fueron quemadas vivas, se intoxicaron con el óxido carbónico o murieron, tras caer de las plantas superiores de la Casa de los sindicatos incendiada por los nacionalistas.
> 
> El Occidente “civilizado” guardó silencio de forma no civilizada. A pesar de que, durante ocho años, centramos la atención en esta tragedia (se publicaron libros, se celebraron presentaciones de las investigaciones privadas y periodística), todas las organizaciones internacionales callaron.
> 
> ...



Por eso es difícil entender cómo el Gobierno polaco apoya a aquellos que los masacraron, solo se explica por un odio mayor hacia Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> El tema del gas es sólo una parte de la posición que tomaron los verdes.
> La otra parte, es que inexplicablemente para mí, los verdes mutaron de ser el partido del pacifismo y la ecología, a ser el partido de la Agenda 2030.
> 
> Su lema en los 90s era "stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin" = "imagina que hay una guerra y nadie va a (luchar en) la guerra"
> ...



Esto es un problema en todo Occidente. A mí me gustó el último libro de Graeber porque en lugar de construir una tesis como en otros anteriores simplemente era casi solamente un libro de historias de personas que tienen "trabajos de mierda", que no son en absoluto lo que uno se imagina (típico trabajo basura) ,sino ocupaciones burocráticas absurdas y bien remuneradas pero que les dejan vacíos por dentro, el fruto de tantos excesos en política monetaria y en el fondo de la disponiblidad de enormes excedentes energéticos en algunos países . Supongo que ese es el tipo de gente que antes pica el anzuelo de todas estas neoreligiones que ni tan neo, realmente es el paganismo con traje moderno, de ahí su atracción por lo sacrificial.

No deja de ser irónico que los grupos sociales más parásitos en todo el sentido del término sean los que abogan por la destrucción del mecanismo que les sostiene, sin el cual probablemente su valor en el mercado sería cero.


----------



## Argentium (2 May 2022)

*El ministro de Medio Ambiente francés, Pomipli: la UE seguirá pagando en euros o en dólares los contratos de gas rusos celebrados en esas divisas*
14:21 || 02/05/2022


----------



## Joaquim (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho bien, están envenenados y condicionados como el perro de Pavlov.
> 
> En esos países, a contrario que en España,* se enseña desde niños un patriotismo exacerbado, que si bien en principio no debería ser malo en lo concerniente al respeto por los símbolos nacionales (bandera, himno, integridad territorial, historia), se transviste o desemboca en un nacionalismo exclusivo y xenófobo a lo que se les ha condicionado para creér que es una amenaza para su patria. Todo esto se ha aderezado con revisionismos y reinterpretaciones* de la IIGM, con amenazas de terceros, con afrentas históricas y promesas de venganza. *Todo eso hace que una juventud que aparentemente parece sana, *como esas chicas que preparan esos cócteles molotov*, sea instrumentalizada para realizar las mayores aberraciones. Se ha identificado un enemigo y se le ha depojado de su humanidad, esos cachorros responden a programaciones mentales que, si bien no los eximen del dolo y la culpa, pordrían atenuar las penas que ses fueren aplicables ante un Tribunal.*
> 
> ...



Me resulta extrañamente familiar, vivo en Cataluña.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 May 2022)

Está claro que las tripulaciones ucranianas de carros son bastante ineficientes, y los que consiguen sobrevivir (en este caso dos) no creo que tengan ganas de repetir…


----------



## Argentium (2 May 2022)

*Se espera que la Comisión Europea presente el martes una propuesta de embargo de petróleo – WSJ*
14:13 || 02/05/2022


----------



## capitán almeida (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buenos días, camaradas putimoris.
> 
> Quedan siete días para celebrar el 9 de mayo en Moscú y el resto de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Buenos días escoria este año el día de la victoria se celebra también en Mariupol pa que lo disfrutes


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La fiscalía de la DNR ha acusado a los mercenarios británicos de varios delitos graves que han cometido. Y según las leyes de la República, se enfrentan a la pena de muerte.
> 
> Ellos (los mercenarios) no están incluidos en las categorías de personas cubiertas por el "Convenio de Ginebra relativo al trato de los prisioneros de guerra del 12 de agosto de 1949, enmendado y complementado" en la sección I, artículo 4. Además, el mercenarismo está reconocido como "crimen de guerra" y los organismos internacionales persiguen a los mercenarios.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46409



Justicia de Novorrusia, juicio y pasaporte para el infierno !!!.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

En el lado correcto de la historia.

Tierra quemada, lo demás es tierra conquistada. Ni un paso atrás.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Ya no hace gracia que la guerra llegue para quedarse en suelo ruso, ¿verdad?
> 
> *Las autoridades de Rusia** *



Las "autoridades" lo que señalan es que las explosiones son de la AA, y que no ha habido ningun ataque en tierra. 

¿ que haces por un hilo serio promotroll ? Lo tuyo es el cotilleo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Me resulta extrañamente familiar, vivo en Cataluña.



Ahora ponte tu a explicarles a una señora digamos de Lublin o de Przemysl que los abuelos de las mujeres y los hijos de los banderistas que están acogiendo en sus hogares arrancaron a nonatos polacos de los vientres de sus madres. 

Nancy Pelosi ya había nacido cuando esto ocurría aquí en Europa y se pasea por aquellos escenarios.

Hay que cerrar como sea la IIGM y reiniciar la civilización como un mundo multipolar. Los americanos no han sabido cerrarla, y todo indica que o la cierra Rusia, o se reabre en forma de IIIGM


Norman Davies En “No una Simple Victoria" da una corta pero impactante descripción de las masacres. Escribe que:

"Los judíos de la región habían sido asesinados por los Nazis. Por lo que en 1943-1944 la ira del UPA cayó sobre los indefensos polacos (...) Los pueblos fueron quemados. Los sacerdotes católicos romanos fueron despedazados o crucificados. Las iglesias quemadas con todos sus fieles. Las granjas aisladas fueron atacadas por bandas que portaban tridentes y cuchillos de cocina. Se cortaron muchas gargantas. Mujeres preñadas pasadas por la bayoneta. Niños que fueron cortados por la mitad. Hombres emboscados en los campos y trasladados. Los autores no podían determinar el futuro de la provincia, pero como mínimo, podían determinar que el futuro de la provincia sería sin polacos. Mataron a entre doscientos mil y medio millón. Paradójicamente, la URSS finalizó el trabajo del UPA. Los polacos supervivientes fueron repatriados (1944-1946), como lo fueron de las adyacentes Bielorrusia y Lituania. Fueron reemplazados por rusos. En 1991 la Ucrania Occidental es parte de la independiente República de Ucrania”.

Timothy Snyder describe los asesinatos:

“ Los partisanos ucranianos quemaban casas, disparaban y forzaban a permanecer dentro a aquellos que intentaban huir, y usaban hoces y tridentes para matar a los que se capturaban en el exterior. En algunos casos, decapitados, crucificados, desmembrados o cuerpos desentrañados eran mostrados, para conseguir que los polacos que quedaban huyesen”.4









Masacre de polacos en Volinia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Barbaridades las cometen ambos bandos, pero en mi opinión esta invasión tiene también componentes de guerra civil así que es un poco diferente. Entre civiles, los ucranianos rusófilos corren más riesgos de ser exterminados porque el Régimen del Maidán no acepta desde el 2014 a esa parte de la población y menos ahora con la invasión rusa. Puede que en el futuro haya una especie de 'expulsión de los moriscos': o se convierten al Régimen o Expulsión a Rusia, ya veremos.
> En todo caso, la lección a aprender es: cuidado con lo que llevamos en los móviles



Los rusos fisgonean y piden acceder a los móviles físicamente, los norteamericanos no necesitan hacer eso para obtener un perfil ideológico de su portador.

El culpable de un delito siempre es quien lo comete, a pesar de las justificaciones que puedan buscarse para cometer el delito. En este caso hay una "mala política ucraniana" con los "hechos diferenciales" prorrusos orientales, es una cosa que ha estado latente desde el desmembramiento de la URSS a la que el gobierno de Kiev le ha dado una pésima solución. Debieron contratar a Jordi Pujol y similares para obtener sus objetivos en lugar de utilizar el belicismo eslavo. 

Los hechos:

Rusia ha invadido un país y ha provocado más de 5.5 millones de refuiados, más de 10.000 bajas en sus filas y posiblemente decenas de miles de muertos en Ucrania. En el ámbito económico ha provocado una caída del 50% del PIB Ucraniano, del 10% del Ruso, y está por valorar la caída en el crecimiento mundial que podría multiplicar considerablemente el daño económico sin entrar a valorar las segundas y sucesivas vueltas económicas que puedan traer.
El gobierno ucraniano merece un suspenso por, primero, no haber sabido lidiar con sus problemas territoriales con tendencias independentistas. Hay fórmulas para "conllevar" eso. Si hay algo que tiene bueno España en política es que cuando un político no sabe resolver un problema (lo normal) lo que hace es darle una patada el problema y lanzarlo al futuro. Y segundo, el no haber sabido evitar la guerra con Rusia, en política las cosas se hacen pasito a pasito, y si hay que dar tres pasos hacia atrás se dan, para luego seguir avanzando.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las "autoridades" lo que señalan es que las explosiones son de la AA, y que no ha habido ningun ataque en tierra.
> 
> ¿ que haces por un hilo serio promotroll ? Lo tuyo es el cotilleo.



Promotroll, becario imitador del Salvamé en Burbuja. Le tengo en ignorados. Se vive mejor sin oler sus excrecencias purulentas.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Medio Ambiente francés, Pomipli: la UE seguirá pagando en euros o en dólares los contratos de gas rusos celebrados en esas divisas*
> 14:21 || 02/05/2022



Pueden pagar en lo que se les ponga en los cojones mientras abran esa cuenta en rublos. Gazprombank cubre las gestiones por una módica comisión


----------



## Joaquim (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ahora ponte tu a explicarles a una señora digamos de Lublin o de Przemysl que los abuelos de las mujeres y los hijos de los banderistas que están acogiendo en sus hogares arrancaron a nonatos polacos de los vientres de sus madres.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi ya había nacido cuando esto ocurría aquí en Europa y se pasea por aquellos escenarios.
> 
> ...



Aquí se nos ha querido vender, incesantemente, a Ucrania como víctima de la URSS, cuando era un agente activo, y a Ucrania como algo ajeno a Rusia, cuando son tan Rusos como Español es uno de Cáceres o Tarragona... por eso he dicho que eso del adoctrinamiento supremacista y xenófobo, basado en el odio, me suena tan familiar.

Es como a mucho Lazis a los que cortocircuito, que me dicen que España es mala porque traficaban con esclavos, y les digo que los principales traficantes de esclavos de España eran los catalanes, como la familia Güell, del Parque Güell y La Pedrera, o el abuelo "marinero" de Artur Mas.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

Mientras no disparen a los civiles que salen, que les de el sol por un día.


----------



## workforfood (2 May 2022)

Si Ucrania anda de culo con el armamento es que van fatal, recordemos que Ucrania se quedó con miles de tanques de la URSS es más muchos los fabricaban ellos igual que los aviones. Que tengan que pedir armamento masivamente solo después de dos meses es que se lo han destruido casi todo, y estamos hablando de miles de tanques fuera de combate y aviones. El ejército Ucraniano era el segundo de la URSS.


----------



## piru (2 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




Para poner las cosas en perspectiva y que los despistados de izquierda y derecha no se vuelvan locos cuando ven estas imágenes, vamos a afinar con los nombres de las cosas:

NO es una bandera, oficialmente es un estandarte. Es un símbolo nacional, pero es una categoría inferior a la Bandera oficial rusa.

Estandarte de la Victoria: *Знамя Победы*
Bandera de Rusia: *Флаг России*









Знамя Победы — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org












Флаг России — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org






En Rusia la cultura de la cancelación no funciona. Es su historia, son sus trapos y se los follan como quieren. Y a Occidente que le den.


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y en kherson cobran en rublos




Como estos soldados rusos...



Ah, no.

Ya no van a cobrar más en rublos ni en nada gracias al querido y decrépito líder de la horda.






@Disturbed @Teuro @rejon @Sir Torpedo @capitán almeida @keylargof @Lma0Zedong @HDR @Ufo @pifiado @.Kaikus @delhierro @ferrys @Señor X @Michael_Knight @Fígaro @Simo Hayha @Decimus @dabuti @Castellano @McNulty @Burbujo II @ZHU DE


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

*Hungary Throws EU Neighbors Under The Bus, Says 10 Nations Technically Buying Gas-For-Rubles From Putin*


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como estos soldados rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que os pasa a todos los que os posicionais con la OTAN que solo poneis cadaveres y matanzas.

Estais enfermos, joder parece que deseáis una guerra mundial, pues cuidado con lo que deseas no os veais en una que no os va a gustar, pero nada...


----------



## keylargof (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como estos soldados rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, cobrar han cobrado


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ahora ponte tu a explicarles a una señora digamos de Lublin o de Przemysl que los abuelos de las mujeres y los hijos de los banderistas que están acogiendo en sus hogares arrancaron a nonatos polacos de los vientres de sus madres.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi ya había nacido cuando esto ocurría aquí en Europa y se pasea por aquellos escenarios.
> 
> ...



Ya comenté en uno de los hilos de Ucrania que algunos familiares de una amiga mía de Lutsk (medio ucraniana, medio rusa, y también con sangre polaca) fueron víctimas de esos animales; una de ellas todavía era una niña cuando la mataron... en la cama. Esos son los "héroes" a los que Kiev homenajeaba, poniendo sus nombres a las calles y levantando monumentos en su honor.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Kemala. Llegó tu turno.


----------



## Treefrog (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es un problema en todo Occidente. A mí me gustó el último libro de Graeber porque en lugar de construir una tesis como en otros anteriores simplemente era casi solamente un libro de historias de personas que tienen "trabajos de mierda", que no son en absoluto lo que uno se imagina (típico trabajo basura) ,sino ocupaciones burocráticas absurdas y bien remuneradas pero que les dejan vacíos por dentro, el fruto de tantos excesos en política monetaria y en el fondo de la disponiblidad de enormes excedentes energéticos en algunos países . Supongo que ese es el tipo de gente que antes pica el anzuelo de todas estas neoreligiones que ni tan neo, realmente es el paganismo con traje moderno, de ahí su atracción por lo sacrificial.
> 
> No deja de ser irónico que los grupos sociales más parásitos en todo el sentido del término sean los que abogan por la destrucción del mecanismo que les sostiene, sin el cual probablemente su valor en el mercado sería cero.



Gracias por el dato acerca del libro de Graeber ! , no lo conocía y lo voy a buscar .... va en esa línea , funcionariado bien pagado, empleados del sector fiananciero, seguros, servicios varios, con ingresos muy por encima de su productividad . Algo sólo posible al calor de las impresoras de occidente y el acceso a recursos energéticos hasta hoy ilimitados.
Ese grupo humano es mayoritario en los centros "gentrificados" de la mayoría de las ciudades alemanas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 May 2022)

El frente está simplemente lleno de cadáveres de soldados ucranianos



Spoiler: +18


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hombre, cobrar han cobrado




Finiquito incluido.






@Disturbed


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

According to further guidance issued by the EU last week, *the Kremlin’s decree does not stop gas importers asking Gazprom to agree the purchase is legally complete once the first payment, in euros or dollars, has been deposited at Gazprombank.*

Any conversion into roubles would take place thereafter, meaning the buyer would not technically have breached sanctions. Another option, the guidance says, is for buyers to make a public declaration that they consider the purchase complete once their dollar or euro payment is made. The only obstacle to this, according to the guidance, is the need for “confirmation from the Russian side” that all of this complies with decree 172.

In other words, Gazprom – or effectively the Kremlin – has to be onboard. Gazprom and Gazprombank are not subject to EU sanctions, so buyers are permitted to negotiate such labyrinthine proposals without breaching sanctions.

Tactics like these appear to be what the likes of OMV and Uniper are examining. Uniper said it was looking into “concrete payment modalities” that would allow it to pay while complying with sanctions.

This apparent legal loophole significantly clouds the picture over the true nature of compliance with Putin’s demand. For instance, responding to reports that OMV was preparing to make rouble payments, the Austrian chancellor, Karl Nehammer, insisted this was not the case.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Fue en en los JJOO de Londres cuando a los primeros compases del himno de Rusia, a la bandera gusana se le fue la pinza, mientras la rusa y bielorrusa seguían en sus puestos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 May 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

"En cuanto al artículo de la edición británica de The Times sobre Moldavia, les informamos que desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, todas las instituciones estatales se han puesto en alerta máxima y están siguiendo de cerca la situación.

En la actualidad, no hay señales de que Moldavia esté en peligro. Estas conclusiones son compartidas no solo por las autoridades moldavas, sino también por nuestros principales socios internacionales”, dijo Alla Diaconu, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.

fuente prensa moldava 

perdón si repe


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 May 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (2 May 2022)

Dos barcos Raptor destruidos por los Bayraktar ucranianos...

Que entrenen águilas de Mongolia o minidrones , esto no puede ser.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si Ucrania anda de culo con el armamento es que van fatal, recordemos que Ucrania se quedó con miles de tanques de la URSS es más muchos los fabricaban ellos igual que los aviones. Que tengan que pedir armamento masivamente solo después de dos meses es que se lo han destruido casi todo, y estamos hablando de miles de tanques fuera de combate y aviones. El ejército Ucraniano era el segundo de la URSS.



En lo que se refiere a material en la reserva, que podían poner a punto sin demasiadas dificultades, tenían más inventario que varios países de la OTAN juntos. Entre lo destruido y lo capturado, ahora mismo deben estar tiesos. Por eso andan pidiendo hasta el último APC de la Guerra Fría que tengan los países otánicos.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los nacionalistas incluso minan los cuerpos de sus compañeros de armas muertos. Así de colocados están esos cabrones.
> 
> Para recoger sus cadáveres, nuestros chicos tienen que correr riesgos. Primero se ata una cuerda al cinturón y luego se saca lo que queda del nazi. Un enemigo sin principios.
> 
> ...



Si han llegado a eso es que no les queda un gramo de humanidad.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>





*El dólar ataca al rublo mientras el euro contempla la escena. Descripción gráfica.*


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

¿Ustedes creen qué si Rusia tumba un portaaviones imperial, EEUU iba a escalar 
mas de lo que ya está haciendo?
Si EEUU sigue ayudando a Ucrania a infligir daños a Rusia, sin mojarse el culo,
con riesgo cero ¿Qué mas allá puede forzar, si no pueden defender los ataques 
hipersónicos a su símbolo del dominio imperial, como es su flota? 
¿Contestaría, convencional o nuclearmente, porque le hundan un portaaviones?
¿No será, en el contexto actual, oportuno para que EEUU compruebe de verdad
el riesgo de estar jugándose el pellejo y reconsidere que sus posiciones ya no son
lo que fueron?
Esa gente, cuando se trata de sus vidas, es muy cobarde. Ese sería el punto.


----------



## Epicii (2 May 2022)

Hace unas semana pensaba que Rusia debía escalar la guerra para poder ganarla...estaba equivocado
Rusia va a ganar la guerra si esta no escala...Su principal arma para que occidente abandone Ucrania es la inflación y la crisis económica.
La guerra terminara en enero de 2024 cuando Trump vuelva a la casa blanca, con una economía de EEUU en crisis, y Europa arrasada por la inflación y el hambre...
Hay que ver cual es el primer gobierno europeo que cae por la crisis...(Bulgaria? Francia? Italia?)


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como estos soldados rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos soldados son tan rusos como zelenski


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> According to further guidance issued by the EU last week, *the Kremlin’s decree does not stop gas importers asking Gazprom to agree the purchase is legally complete once the first payment, in euros or dollars, has been deposited at Gazprombank.*
> 
> Any conversion into roubles would take place thereafter, meaning the buyer would not technically have breached sanctions. Another option, the guidance says, is for buyers to make a public declaration that they consider the purchase complete once their dollar or euro payment is made. The only obstacle to this, according to the guidance, is the need for “confirmation from the Russian side” that all of this complies with decree 172.
> 
> ...



Para quedar bien con los tontos lo que dice aquí es que la UE considerará que no se esta pagando en rublo si una vez que han pagado a Gazprom en su cuenta los euros/dolares Gazprom le emite un recibi diciendo que ya han pagado ... Se hacen trampas a si mismos y hasta que no se respeten más no hay salida ... La tonteria es que les hagan un papelito y con eso ya salvan la cara aunque al final con o sin dicho papelito el movimiento de dinero es el mismo .. Rusia se hace con los fondos.


----------



## Mitrofán (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por eso es difícil entender cómo el Gobierno polaco apoya a aquellos que los masacraron, solo se explica por un odio mayor hacia Rusia.



con subtítulos en español


----------



## ZARGON (2 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si Ucrania anda de culo con el armamento es que van fatal, recordemos que Ucrania se quedó con miles de tanques de la URSS es más muchos los fabricaban ellos igual que los aviones. Que tengan que pedir armamento masivamente solo después de dos meses es que se lo han destruido casi todo, y estamos hablando de miles de tanques fuera de combate y aviones. El ejército Ucraniano era el segundo de la URSS.



Es una carnicería. En ese terreno sin apoyo aéreo es tiro al plato. El problema no es el armamento el problema es que están llamando a los reservistas Paco del oeste.


----------



## McRotor (2 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> En Alemania, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz fue abucheado durante su discurso diciendo que Alemania continuaría suministrando armas a Ucrania.
> 
> Los habitantes de Düsseldorf corearon: "¡Lograr la paz sin armas!"




No se veia esa vehemencia en el discurso de un presidente Aleman desde hacia mucho tiempo...

Solo le falta dejarse bigotito y usar gorra para tapar la calva  

Al final si que va ser cierto que estos cabeza cuadradas nos van a llevar a una 3 GM en un siglo todo un record!


----------



## ccartech (2 May 2022)

El momento en que Ucrania destruye dos barcos patrulleros rusos cerca de la isla de las Serpientes


Las lanchas de reconocimiento Raptor fueron atacadas por drones Bayraktars




www.infobae.com


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hace unas semana pensaba que Rusia debía escalar la guerra para poder ganarla...estaba equivocado
> Rusia va a ganar la guerra si esta no escala...Su principal arma para que occidente abandone Ucrania es la inflación y crisis económica
> La guerra terminara en enero de 2024 cuando Trump vuelva a la casa blanca, con una economía de EEUU en crisis, y Europa arrasada por la inflación y hambre...
> Hay que ver cual es el primer gobierno europeo que cae por la crisis...(Bulgaria? Francia? Italia?)



El primero va a ser Alemania y antes de un año...


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Para quedar bien con los tontos lo que dice aquí es que la UE considerará que no se esta pagando en rublo si una vez que han pagado a Gazprom en su cuenta los euros/dolares Gazprom le emite un recibi diciendo que ya han pagado ... Se hacen trampas a si mismos y hasta que no se respeten más no hay salida.



Eso denota lo infantiles que son y como viven del postureo, por eso son incapaces de meter un puto soldado en Ucrania, porque no serían capaces de manejar la calle con cientos de muertos diarios, es la puta cultura que nos han metido por los ojos, solo vales lo que aparentas valer.


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

Ocho años de la masacre de Odesa, la ciudad ucraniana donde decenas de activistas antimaidán fueron quemados vivos en un crimen que sigue impune


El 2 de mayo de 2014, integrantes de grupos radicales atacaron a activistas que se oponían al golpe de Estado y a la política de las nuevas autoridades de Kiev, tragedia que se convirtió en el punto de no retorno en el conflicto interno de Ucrania.




actualidad.rt.com





El 2 de mayo de 2014, en plena crisis política en Ucrania, los integrantes de grupos radicales atacaron a activistas que se oponían al golpe de Estado y a la política de las nuevas autoridades de Kiev.

Este lunes se cumple el octavo aniversario de la tragedia en la Casa de los Sindicatos de la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa, que, según los datos oficiales, dejó 48 muertos y más de 200 heridos. No obstante, los responsables siguen impunes.
En Moscú, cientos de personas organizaron una marcha en tributo a las víctimas de los enfrentamientos con los nacionalistas ucranianos. En Odesa, en cambio, las autoridades impusieron un toque de queda "prolongado" desde la noche del 1 de mayo hasta las cinco de la mañana del 3 de mayo y los eventos conmemorativos resultaron cancelados. Por su parte, algunos grupos nacionalistas en Ucrania tildan este día de "festejo".





Alexander Polishchuk / Sputnik

*¿Qué pasó?*
El 2 de mayo de 2014, en medio de la crisis política que se desarrolló en Ucrania tras los disturbios del Euromaidán y el derrocamiento del entonces presidente, Víktor Yanukóvich, integrantes de grupos radicales atacaron en Odesa a activistas que se oponían al golpe de Estado y a la política de las nuevas autoridades de Kiev.
Los enfrentamientos duraron varias horas durante las cuales los nacionalistas y radicales perpetraron una sangrienta masacre con armas de fuego, cócteles molotov, cuchillos, palos y piedras. Decenas de manifestantes que estaban en contra del nacionalismo desenfrenado buscaron refugio en la Casa de los Sindicatos y muchos de ellos fueron quemados vivos luego de que el edificio fuera incendiado intencionalmente por los radicales.





Alexander Polishchuk / Sputnik

*"Nunca olvidaremos este terrible crimen"*
Por su parte, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia declaró que nunca se olvidará este "terrible crimen" y denunció el silencio de Occidente. "Este crimen del 2 de mayo de 2014 aún no ha sido resuelto ni investigado en Ucrania", afirmó el pasado jueves la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova.
"Kiev y los países occidentales hacen la vista gorda, como lo hacen con el neonazismo en general, que se extiende como un cáncer en Ucrania. Nunca olvidaremos este terrible crimen", subrayó la vocera, agregando que Moscú intentará "identificar y castigar a todos los implicados en esta tragedia".





__





Cargando…






cdnv.russiatoday.com


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

. Hungría estaría dispuesta a vetar las sanciones que la Unión Europea planea introducir contra el petróleo ruso, reporta Bloomberg


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

A mi me maravilla (quizás soy yo quien entiende mal) que un país sancionado ad eternum porque todos sabemos que esa es la perspectiva, que no puede vender ni la mitad de lo que vendía antes, con una moneda nueva que siempre genera más desconfianza que la que hubiese podido tener por su historial y solvencia se encuentra que a los dos meses vale más que el oro.

Es la prueba más corta y aplastante de lo que es el euro y el dólar para el resto del mundo, es el rey desnudo.


----------



## seven up (2 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> El tema del gas es sólo una parte de la posición que tomaron los verdes.
> La otra parte, es que inexplicablemente para mí, los verdes mutaron de ser el partido del pacifismo y la ecología, a ser el partido de la Agenda 2030.
> 
> Su lema en los 90s era "stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin" = "imagina que hay una guerra y nadie va a (luchar en) la guerra"
> ...



Los verdes no dejan de ser una escisión de los social demócratas, sus votantes son los mismos y sus políticas parecidas. En 1972 el SPD tuvo 18,000.000 de votos con el premio Nobel de la Paz Willy Brandt al frente, en 2019 fueron 12, 000.000. Los 6,000.000 que les faltan están con los verdes.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> «Газпром» может прекратить поставки газа Германии в ближайшие часы (livejournal.com)
> 
> *Gazprom podría detener el suministro de gas a Alemania en las próximas horas*
> 
> ...



Este si es el juego de la gallina:

¡Págame en rublos!.
"Nain"
¡Te corto el gas!
Pues córtalo
...
Qué ocurriría: Paro (parcial) industrial en Alemania, retraso de pedidos y fabricación, paro de las cadenas de producción dependientes de manufactuas alemanas, paro de las cadenas dependientes de las dependientes de las alemanas, subida de precios, roturas de stocks, escasez, malestar social, protestas, represión, economía de guerra ....


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

No se han retirado cuerpos, no hay víctimas. Esta es la dudosa norma que sigue el ejército ucraniano, que abandona los cuerpos de sus muertos tras los combates cerca de Izyum. La parte ucraniana se niega a negociar sobre este desafortunado asunto, como si lo negara.

Como resultado, las unidades rusas están transportando los cuerpos de los soldados ucranianos desde los lugares de la batalla. Y las familias y allegados de los combatientes ucranianos recibirán estúpidas excusas de su Ministerio de Defensa.

Foto de TG-channel Elder Edda

t.me/boris_rozhin/46474


Spoiler


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Entonces, ¿está bien dañar las vías del tren con esto, pero no con las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, porque no es humano/incrementa el desastre humanitario/incrementa la infraestructura necesaria?

Hagamos algo de aritmética simple.

En la noche del 30 de abril al 1 de mayo, los jóvenes reclutas llegaron a la estación de tren de Zalyutino, en el oeste de Kharkiv, a través de uno de los puentes sobre el Dniéper, que todavía está en funcionamiento.

Hasta dos mil reclutas y hasta 50 piezas de equipo militar. Se descargaron antes de las cinco de la mañana y se trasladaron al frente. Es posible soñar y decir de manera hurra-patriótica "vinieron a morir, ahora los moleremos". Pero, ¿cuánto tiempo tardaremos en machacar al enemigo en las aproximaciones cercanas, donde hay una amenaza para la vida y la salud de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas?

¿Podría haberse evitado? Es posible.

Los más listos dicen ahora que es necesario destruir los túneles de los Cárpatos. ¿Te imaginas el consumo de fuerzas y medios para ello? Los Kalibers ficticios ya han aprendido a producir en modo 24/7 y se han puesto en marcha, pero la destrucción de túneles no es del todo una tarea para ellos.

A falta de una oportunidad para que la aviación estratégica destruya objetivos terrestres con algún tipo de ADBM (sí, la defensa aérea ucraniana todavía existe como clase) surge la pregunta: ¿cómo? Destruir un túnel con un ataque de misiles es aún más difícil que los puentes.

Volvemos a publicar una lista de instalaciones importantes de la red ferroviaria de Ucrania:
▪Lista de todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper
▪Lista de puentes ferroviarios en el oeste de Ucrania
▪Subestaciones de tracción: parte 1 y parte 2
▪Subestaciones críticas en la frontera con Polonia
▪Depósitos: lista 1 y lista 2
▪Reparación de trenes

En primer lugar, privar a las AFU de la capacidad de trasladar rápidamente refuerzos al territorio ucraniano inutilizando las instalaciones críticas con ataques puntuales. Y así eliminar la posibilidad de reparaciones. Los ferrocarriles se paralizarán. Con la escasez de combustible para el transporte por carretera, las capacidades logísticas de las AFU se verán mermadas.

#ferrocarriles #puentes #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/46473

Los saboteadores detenidos en Belgorod dijeron que planeaban dañar las vías férreas utilizadas por los convoyes militares​​t.me/boris_rozhin/46460​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## piru (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Es el mausoleo de Lenin?
La babuska le lleva flores y se santigua.

Las babuskas en Rusia tienen carta blanca.

A los rojonazis les estalla la cabeza.

Edito: Es la tumba al soldado desconocido


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como estos soldados rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



://t.me/chervonec_001/9694

Ukrabianos mandando a tomar por culo a ukranianos. 2014


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso denota lo infantiles que son y como viven del postureo, por eso son incapaces de meter un puto soldado en Ucrania, porque no serían capaces de manejar la calle con cientos de muertos diarios, es la puta cultura que nos han metido por los ojos, solo vales lo que aparentas valer.



Se van a meter, vaya que si se van a meter al menos a escala regional, porque los asesores de verdad ya les han contado de qué va el cuento y si no son la mano que mece la cuna los que han tomado el mando. Hoy ya no se engaña casi nadie de los de arriba, salvo España y poco más.

El problema de los rusos es que casi mueren de éxito con la moneda, si hubiese sido un proceso más insidioso y menos llamativo quizás o no pero pudieron tener un respiro pero tan de repente tiene que ser desolador la que han armado.

Los que se engañan y no van aprender, salvo muy tarde, son las borregas poblaciones.

Solo hemos visto en la izquierda europea, la que se chupa los trabajos tan de subsistencia como en países en desarrollo, la que le espera la cara más amarga de la deuda que es esclavitud, sólo en 3 sitios y de forma tímida.

En Portugal, en Grecia y en los cargadores del material humanitario para Ucrania en Pisa cuando se encontraron armas y quizás no cargaron y se indignaron por pura inocencia y no pensaron que las oenegés llevan a donde no se quiere decir una parte del dinero tramposillo que sirve para lo contrario de sus altruistas eslóganes.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Me he enterado por las noticias ucranianas de que las AFU están inmersas en algún tipo de contraataque importante cerca de Kharkiv e Izyum. De hecho, las AFU intentaron lanzar algún tipo de ataque, pero se vieron sometidas al fuego de la artillería y la aviación, fueron completamente rechazadas y, tras arrojar a sus muertos y heridos, se retiraron.

Este camarada de la foto dejó caer sus ropas y documentos ensangrentados y probablemente esté ahora tirado en algún lugar cerca del pueblo de Tsupovka, en la región de Kharkiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46468


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es el mausoleo de Lenin?
> La babuska le lleva flores y se santigua.
> 
> Las babuskas en Rusia tiene carta blanca.
> ...



Ignorante, por partida doble.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

*Occidente "atrapado" por Rusia - The Hill*

Las sanciones occidentales sin precedentes dirigidas por Estados Unidos contra Rusia han sido comparadas con un arma económica de destrucción masiva destinada a destruir la economía rusa. En realidad, las sanciones son como un arma de doble filo.

Occidente ha caído en una trampa: las sanciones, al impulsar los precios mundiales de las materias primas y la energía, están aumentando los ingresos de Moscú, a pesar de la importante caída de sus exportaciones.

Paradójicamente, a pesar de que Rusia está aislada de las arterias financieras mundiales, el rublo ruso se ha recuperado con fuerza. Pero Japón está pagando el precio de seguir el ejemplo de Estados Unidos con respecto a Rusia, ya que el yen japonés (la tercera moneda más negociada) se ha desplomado a su nivel más bajo de los últimos 20 años frente al dólar estadounidense, convirtiéndose en la peor de las 41 monedas supervisadas este año, peor que el rublo.

Mientras tanto, la inflación frenética y las interrupciones en la cadena de suministro amenazan los beneficios de las empresas occidentales, mientras que la subida de los tipos de interés para frenar la inflación agrava una situación ya de por sí mala para los consumidores.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46467


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los rusos fisgonean y piden acceder a los móviles físicamente, los norteamericanos no necesitan hacer eso para obtener un perfil ideológico de su portador.
> 
> El culpable de un delito siempre es quien lo comete, a pesar de las justificaciones que puedan buscarse para cometer el delito. En este caso hay una "mala política ucraniana" con los "hechos diferenciales" prorrusos orientales, es una cosa que ha estado latente desde el desmembramiento de la URSS a la que el gobierno de Kiev le ha dado una pésima solución. Debieron contratar a Jordi Pujol y similares para obtener sus objetivos en lugar de utilizar el belicismo eslavo.
> 
> ...



No puedo estar completamente de acuerdo contigo, pero eres el Único Pro-otan que da argumentos y no pone videos de muertos.

Las dos cosas que dices son verdad, Pero hay que ser coherente con las ideas.

He puesto tres ejemplos en paginas anteriores sobre:

La Guerra Iran-Irak
La invasion de Granada.
La invasión de Panama

y esperaba una respuesta tuya condenando esto.

Yo soy de los que cree que en ningun conflicto hay un único culpable. Y para mí la guerra empezó en 2014 con el golpe de estado y el acercamiento a occidente, igual que la guerra de Granada empezó en 1979 cuando se produjo el golpe de estado y el acercamiento a la URSS.
Otra cosa es son las invasiones.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Alemania está recibiendo por delante de USA y por detrás de Rusia, con ocasional meada en la cara del anglo y el ucro-polaco que contemplan la escena.
> Y en este contexto viene el gitano Sánchez a pedir sus millones "por la guerra"...



Llevamos augurando en este foro desde antes de la crisis del 2007 que en algún momento futuro España debería mirar cara a cara a su déficit presupuestario y que en algún momento el BCE no podría sostenerlo. Llevamos 14 "octubres" sobreviviendo, pero parece la situación no da mucho más de si.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

"Querían que caváramos trincheras".

Un residente de Mariupol que fue evacuado de Azovstal describió la actitud de los nacionalistas hacia los civiles. Los combatientes ucranianos no ayudaron a los civiles de ninguna manera, sino que intentaron obligarlos a cavar trincheras, incluso a los niños.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46461


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

Con ser verdad que los ucronazis están usando a las poblaciones como escudos, no menos cierto es que la guerra tienen sus reglas y el no seguirlas te conduce a mayor dolor, mayor muerte y finalmente la derrota. En la IIGM, lo tenían más claro. Hubo muchos muertos inocentes, pero al final se salvaron muchísimos más. Y se ganó la batalla. La indolencia rusa es no sólo un error, es también criminal. Para ellos y para las gentes que padecen bajo el yugo ucronazi.

Bombardeo de Caen

El 7 de julio, entre las 21 h 50' y las 22 h 30', 460 bombarderos de la Royal Air Force arrojan más de 2.500 toneladas de bombas explosivas, para seguidamente efectuar un martilleo intensivo de las posiciones alemanas. Entre 300 y 400 civiles franceses encontrarán también la muerte en este infierno.

Ya antes, los bombardeos aliados causaron la muerte de unos 35.000 civiles franceses... 
¿quieres ganar o perder?










La historia rescata la memoria de las víctimas de la batalla de Normandía


Han tenido que pasar 65 años para que la batalla de Normandía, y el infierno sufrido por la población civil francesa en el verano de 1944, empiece a salir del pozo de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Eso no es un ejército, son delincuentes que se visten de militares. Recordatorio: para que se aplique la convención de ginebra, hay que respetar leyes y costumbres de la guerra. Disparar desde un coche civil de forma indiscriminada no es de militares. No son militares, por mucha ropa de militar que lleven.



Con el reclutamiento forzado de todo hombre entre 18 y 60 años es de esperar que el grueso del ejército ucraniano no son militares profesionales, pero es lo que le ha llevado la situación desesperada y de extrema necesidad. Y también es de esperar que conforme la situación sea extrema más "cosas raras" harán.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Sobre la cuarta ola de movilización en Ucrania...

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no descartan que Ucrania continúe con la movilización general, que, según el decreto de Zelenskyy, debería terminar el 24 de mayo. Esta opinión fue expresada por el jefe del departamento de personal del mando del ejército de las AFU, Roman Gorbach, durante una sesión informativa.

Según él, todo dependerá de la situación al final de la movilización general:

"Si hay tal necesidad, las hostilidades continuarán, definitivamente habrá necesidad de reponer especialistas, personal militar en nuestras unidades militares. Así que creo que la dirección ampliará la movilización después del 24 de mayo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46454


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El momento en que Ucrania destruye dos barcos patrulleros rusos cerca de la isla de las Serpientes
> 
> 
> Las lanchas de reconocimiento Raptor fueron atacadas por drones Bayraktars
> ...



Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

¿Por qué este túnel lleva funcionando más de dos meses t.me/epoddubny/10286 y por qué cientos de tanques, vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, artillería, MLRS, combustible, municiones y otras cosas se mueven de Europa a Ucrania a través de él las 24 horas del día? No hay respuesta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46479

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han reforzado la seguridad en el túnel de Beskydsky con defensa aérea y personal militar para mantener el equipo militar en tránsito desde Europa.​​El túnel, situado en la frontera de las regiones de Lviv y Zakarpattia,​representa una arteria de transporte clave entre​Europa Occidental y Ucrania.​​Según fuentes públicas, el túnel de Beskydy es el segundo túnel ferroviario más largo de Ucrania (después del túnel de Lutuhyn, en la región de Luhansk). Tiene 1.764 metros de largo, 8,5 metros de alto y 10,5 metros de ancho.​​El túnel discurre a 182 metros de profundidad desde la superficie de la cresta de Beskids. El espesor de la capa de refuerzo de hormigón armado es de unos 70 cm.​​La capacidad es de 100 trenes al día.​​t.me/epoddubny/10286​​​


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si Ucrania anda de culo con el armamento es que van fatal, recordemos que Ucrania se quedó con miles de tanques de la URSS es más muchos los fabricaban ellos igual que los aviones. Que tengan que pedir armamento masivamente solo después de dos meses es que se lo han destruido casi todo, y estamos hablando de miles de tanques fuera de combate y aviones. El ejército Ucraniano era el segundo de la URSS.



Corrupción INSTITUCIONALIZADA.
Ucrania es un estado fallido, sin ejército regular porque no hay nada que lo sostenga (hay milicias), con un actor de comedia vicioso y traidor como presidente tras un golpe de estado organizado por una potencia extranjera.
De toda la propaganda Ucraniana... ¿Alguien ha visto desfilar una columna de tanques, o de artilleria?
Nadie. No se ha visto porque no existe. 
Solo hay unidades aisladas perdidas en medio de la llanura, no hay mando central.


----------



## Expected (2 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, CIÉRRESE EL GRIFO, CHÁPESE!!*



Están los turcomoros frotándose las manos y la salchicha. Menuda noche de la purga...o noches...van a pasar con las alemanas en cuanto se vaya la luz. Yo, del que pudiera... iba mandando a las niñas de vacaciones a los chalets de Marbella y de Mallorca...Estarán más seguras aquí.


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.



¿Pero tú qué fumas?


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Regalale un par de ruedas para el coche, madre mía.


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Y con la ONU de intermediario que no se olvide para que nacis y otan no perdieran su prestigio y pudieran engañar al mundo diciendo que "habian conseguido que el ogro Putin" dejara salir rehenes.

Cuando se sabe de sobra porque es de lógica que para un ejército invasor que va ganando tropezarse con niños en un ataque que vas ganando es un horror, la mayor cochinada que te pueden hacer.

¿Os extraña que se agarrara a la mesa hasta dejar los dedos blancos? Se tuvo que tragar el orgullo por humanidad porque esos prisioneros si salen siempre es por voluntad del invasor. Siempre, no en esta guerra.

A ver ahora, que han sacado a muchos para cuanto tienen comida. Les va a costar la vida sacarlos de las ciudades. Estarán montando de éstas en todos los sitios que puedan y me da que esta tierra desde la URSS tiene que haber un huevo de sitios.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

*Falso*: Un tanque ruso disparó contra una casa en Mariupol donde se escondían civiles. El vídeo fue publicado por el canal telegráfico del batallón nacional Azov, tras lo cual tuvo una amplia difusión en los medios de comunicación pro-ucranianos y en los canales de tg, incluido UNIAN.

*Verdadero*: El vídeo fue filmado en el escenario de un combate entre unidades rusas y soldados del Frente Nacional, que habían establecido un punto de fuego en uno de los edificios residenciales. Ya en el segundo segundo, se ve que el tanque ruso es alcanzado, presumiblemente con un lanzagranadas. Más adelante, el vehículo de combate retrocede y maniobra constantemente para protegerse de nuevos disparos. No tienen sentido estas maniobras si la tripulación no se ve amenazada.

La fase activa del enfrentamiento también está respaldada por el número de vehículos rusos que han sido alcanzados, algunos de los cuales siguen ardiendo -por ejemplo, el Typhoon, que no está en el armamento ucraniano, no se puede confundir con nada.

El vídeo se compone en realidad de dos partes: el episodio del intercambio de disparos entre el tanque y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional y el momento en que las personas, supuestamente civiles, salen del edificio.

Al mismo tiempo, se puede observar (a partir del minuto 2:14) que sólo salen 4 personas y todas ellas llevan brazaletes blancos - muy probablemente los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban revisando el edificio en busca de los francotiradores restantes. Si se mira más de cerca, también se pueden encontrar civiles, incluidas mujeres mayores, apoyados en palos. Sin embargo, no salen del edificio: durante todo el segundo corte del vídeo se esconden detrás del equipo ruso y de las espaldas de los soldados rusos. Después de que los soldados revisen el edificio y comprueben que el punto de disparo ha sido suprimido, las personas se ponen a salvo a cubierto.

Es probable que el vídeo en cuestión haya sido grabado por un dron ucraniano, lo que se entiende por el hecho de que la fuente fue el canal de telegramas Azov, las dos piezas fueron editadas, así como por la captación constante de los momentos adecuados. El vídeo completo en buena calidad no se publicó por una buena razón: incluso esta falsificación puede servir para identificar la naturaleza de la misma.

Anteriormente, desmontamos la falsedad de que los militares rusos bombardearon con tanques una residencia de ancianos en Kremenna. De hecho, los militares ucranianos disolvieron el personal y establecieron un punto de tiro en el edificio. Todos los pacientes que vivían en la casa fueron tomados como rehenes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46480


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Pero tú qué fumas?



Deme algún argumento, más allá de la frase insulsa y manida. ¿Se imagina a lo iraquíes hundiendo patrulleras usanas durante la guerra del golfo?


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)




----------



## workforfood (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.



Los Ucranianos están pidiendo armamento desesperados a la OTAN eso quiere decir que han perdido casi todo su armamento uno de los mayores arsenales del mundo el segundo de la URSS, después de Rusia. Qué Ucrania que tenía de tanques más que media Europa qué pida armas o aviones. ¿Destruido?
El segundo ejército de la URSS y están movilizando personal cvil reservista donde está su ejército profesional ¿muerto?

Que esto que lleva dos meses y Ucrania se arrodille ante la OTAN pidiendo de todo, es que lo lleva muy mal, y eso que los Rusos no cortan ni internet ni la telefonía móvil para que estén cómodos. Si Rusia lucha con los dos brazos atados, como Ucrania está en esa situación. Me parece que fuera del Donbass el ejército Ucraniano es un bluff.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Otras 214 personas fueron evacuadas de Mariupol a Bezymyne, entre ellas 33 niños, según el cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la DNR.

t.me/Soldierline/5263


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El momento en que Ucrania destruye dos barcos patrulleros rusos cerca de la isla de las Serpientes
> 
> 
> Las lanchas de reconocimiento Raptor fueron atacadas por drones Bayraktars
> ...



Pero si son dos Zodiac.
Los Baykarat no pueden hacer absolutamente nada contra cualquier nave que monte radar.
Lo de este conflicto está siendo una repetición de la estrategia COVID absolutamente risible.


----------



## Bartleby (2 May 2022)

El que mejor definió los medios de comunicación españoles fue Orwell. En Alemania es muy difícil ocultar lo evidente. Ahora que muchos canales extranjeros tienen espacios o canales en español, es bueno verlos y alejarnos de Mediaset y Atresmedia. Un interesante programa de la televisión alemana diciendo cosas que son evidentes, como que EEUU vive una posición muy cómoda perjudicando a Europa o que Alemania tiene con Rusia contratos a largo plazo y debe pagar reciban gas de Rusia o se lo compren a otro proveedor. 

Interesante


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.



Helo aquí.
Ejemplo paradigmático de ciudadano que *sucumbe *a la propaganda.


----------



## Zhukov (2 May 2022)

El jefe del espionaje ruso confirma lo que ya se lleva tiempo planteando, que Polonia va a entrar para quedarse la Ucrania del Oeste, y por lo que se lee en el artículo es algo que conviene a Rusia.









Польша вступает в войну?


Директор российской Службы внешней разведки Сергей Нарышкин рассказал, что согласно поступающим в СВР сведениям, США и Польша уже в общих чертах согласовали планы установления военно-политического контроля Варшавы над «историческими владениями» Речи Посполитой на Украине, так называемыми...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

*El corresponsal de guerra de KP.RU, @sashakots, informa desde cerca de Izyum*

La agrupación rusa trituró la segunda compañía de asalto aerotransportada de la 79ª brigada de las AFU, añadiendo a la colección de trofeos banderas de mercenarios canadienses y certificados de instructores británicos que entrenaron a los ucranianos.

A juzgar por las interceptaciones de radio, las AFU tienen grandes esperanzas en el armamento pesado que Occidente está empezando a suministrar. Y no hay que subestimar el peligro que esto supone. Algunos expertos creen que no ayudará en nada a los ucranianos, porque se necesitan años para formar especialistas para toda esta riqueza...

Bueno, en primer lugar, ¿qué le hace pensar que sólo los especialistas ucranianos van a manejar esta tecnología? ¿Occidente no tiene PMCs, mercenarios, vacacionistas?

En segundo lugar, la OTAN lleva entrenando en Ucrania desde 2014, realizando ejercicios conjuntos y sacándolos a entrenar.

En tercer lugar, el representante del Pentágono, John Kirby, dijo que se estaba entrenando a nuevos especialistas. La capacitación no durará años. Ellos pasarán por su exterior. Y muchos ya han pasado

t.me/sashakots/32121


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

El día anterior, el 1 de mayo de 2022, la iniciativa legislativa del congresista Adam Kinzinger, quien presentó un proyecto de resolución que permitía la entrada de tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania, hizo bastante ruido para su consideración en la Cámara de Representantes. En la prensa nacional, esto fue inmediatamente interpretado como un paso hacia el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial con un intercambio de ataques nucleares mutuos entre Rusia y Estados Unidos. Pero, ¿es todo tan dramático como parece a primera vista?



*"Guerra de poder*

Para entender la esencia del asunto, se debe tener en cuenta que Estados Unidos, por un lado, y la Federación Rusa (antigua URSS), por otro, siempre han preferido evitar el conflicto armado directo. Las dos potencias nucleares más grandes del mundo pueden en cualquier momento convertir el territorio del enemigo en cenizas radiactivas y, por lo tanto, están tratando de librar una guerra llamada "proxy": en territorio extranjero y por proxy. Así fue en Vietnam, en Afganistán, en Siria, etc.

Lamentablemente, ahora se ha sumado a esta lista Ucrania, que, tras el golpe de Estado de 2014, se preparó sistemáticamente para la guerra, primero contra la RPD y la LPR, y luego con la propia Rusia por Crimea. El 24 de febrero de 2022, el Kremlin decidió que no había otro lugar al que tirar y comenzó una operación especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania. Y justo a tiempo: estírese un poco más, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin duda, en solo unos días podrían aplastar a las milicias mal armadas y seriamente superadas en número de Donbass. Incluso el ejército ruso, con su armamento pesado y aviones, por una serie de razones disuasorias, el avance es muy difícil.

Pero lo más interesante ahora es la posición de Estados Unidos, que ordenó y pagó este "baño de sangre". Hasta hace poco, Washington rehuía hablar de participación directa en el conflicto de Ucrania, limitándose únicamente a la imposición de sanciones antirrusas y al suministro de armamento pesado bajo el llamado “préstamo y arriendo”. Recordemos las principales declaraciones de los políticos estadounidenses sobre este tema. Entonces, el 20 de enero de 2022, cuando nadie había oído hablar aún de la posibilidad de que el Kremlin reconociera la RPD y la LPR y el comienzo de la NWO, el presidente Biden, en respuesta a una pregunta sobre el envío de tropas estadounidenses a Ucrania, en un entrevista con Associated Press, declaró textualmente lo siguiente:

La razón para no involucrarse directamente en la guerra ruso-ucraniana es simple: Estados Unidos no tiene obligaciones de tratado con Ucrania, y una guerra con Rusia sería una gran apuesta, dado el potencial para desestabilizar la región y escalar a un grado alarmante la riesgo de un intercambio nuclear... que el ejército estadounidense estará en la línea de fuego y arrastrará a los Estados Unidos a la misma batalla que pretenden evitar.

¡Qué transparencia! El 24 de febrero de 2022, el día en que el presidente Putin anunció el inicio de una operación militar especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, dijo:

No hay escenario en el que envíe tropas estadounidenses a luchar en Ucrania contra Rusia… No lucharemos contra Rusia y no desplegaremos tropas en Ucrania para luchar contra Rusia.
Es cierto que, al mismo tiempo, "Sleepy Joe" decidió enviar un contingente adicional de tropas estadounidenses a Alemania. Sin embargo, el 7 de marzo de 2022, el senador republicano Rick Scott, en una entrevista con The Hill, permitió que se enviaran tropas estadounidenses a Ucrania:

Todas las posibilidades deben mantenerse siempre abiertas. No creo que debamos descartarlo nunca.
Y finalmente, el 1 de mayo de 2022, el congresista republicano Adam Kinzinger decidió “ayudar” al presidente demócrata Biden al presentar un proyecto de ley que permite la posibilidad de enviar tropas estadounidenses a Ucrania si las Fuerzas Armadas rusas usan allí armas de destrucción masiva:

No creo que ahora necesitemos enviar tropas a Ucrania. Acabo de someter a consideración un documento que autoriza el uso de las fuerzas armadas. Esto le dará al presidente esta opción en caso de que se usen armas nucleares, químicas o biológicas en Ucrania.
Es simplemente asombroso lo rápido que los irreconciliables rivales republicanos y demócratas se han fusionado en un solo éxtasis antirruso. Sin embargo, no se trata de ellos.

¿Guerra nuclear o partición?
Otra cosa es molesta: el hecho de que en Washington y Bruselas, desde el comienzo de la operación especial, hablan constantemente sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia use armas de destrucción masiva (ADM) contra Ucrania, y sobre los castigos inevitables que caerán sobre nuestro país. para esto. Naturalmente, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no utilizarán armas químicas o biológicas, no solo por razones éticas, sino también por su ausencia banal.

En cuanto a las armas nucleares, me gustaría recomendar a la Sra. Simonyan y otros "guardianes" que se muerdan la lengua y dejen de especular sobre el tema peligroso y completamente inapropiado del uso de armas nucleares contra Ucrania. Nuestros muchachos no están muriendo ahora, liberándola de los nazis, para convertirse en una especie de sinvergüenzas estadounidenses que bombardearon dos ciudades japonesas en 1945. Los rusos no usarán armas de destrucción masiva contra Ucrania, nunca y nunca. Pero puede ser utilizado por los propios estadounidenses o sus títeres ucranianos, organizando una provocación con armas químicas o vertiendo el contenido de algún tubo de ensayo de numerosos laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono. Y parece que eso es exactamente lo que está pasando. Pero, ¿qué obtendrá el Tío Sam de su próximo crimen de guerra?

Si evaluamos objetivamente lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania, es obvio que el régimen nazi en Kiev durará como máximo hasta finales de 2022, si, por supuesto, los políticos no interfieren en el funcionamiento del ejército ruso. Primero, la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania colapsará, luego caerá la región del Mar Negro. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas regresarán al norte de Ucrania y avanzarán hacia el oeste de Ucrania para aislar a Kiev de los suministros militares del bloque de la OTAN. ¿Qué queda para los estadounidenses y sus aliados en esta situación? ¿Enviar tropas de la OTAN a luchar contra el ejército ruso? Extremadamente improbable.

Por otro lado, es muy probable que una provocación con el uso de armas de destrucción masiva se utilice como pretexto para traer tropas extranjeras a Ucrania. En 2015, Kiev adoptó una ley "Sobre el procedimiento de admisión y las condiciones para la estadía de unidades de las fuerzas armadas de otros estados en el territorio de Ucrania", que permite oficialmente la entrada de fuerzas de paz en Nezalezhnaya. Dice que la decisión de las autoridades de la UE será suficiente para esto:

Proporcionar a Ucrania, a petición suya, asistencia en la forma de llevar a cabo una operación internacional de paz y seguridad en su territorio sobre la base de una decisión de la ONU y/o la UE.
Dado que la UE y la OTAN son, de hecho, lo mismo, la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, que incluye a los Estados Unidos, tiene una base legal para ingresar a Ucrania. Aparentemente, será precisamente Ucrania occidental, donde las tropas rusas irán en último lugar. Según los rumores, ya se encuentra una sede no oficial en Lviv, donde los oficiales estadounidenses controlan todas las operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En la vecina Polonia, las fuerzas armadas polacas movilizadas tienen un comienzo bajo y esperan una orden para no perder una oportunidad histórica de devolver su Kresy oriental.

En conjunto, esto significa que la probabilidad de llevar tropas estadounidenses y de la OTAN, principalmente polacas, al oeste de Ucrania a medida que avanzan las Fuerzas Armadas de RF es muy, muy alta. En caso de provocación con armas de destrucción masiva, irán allí como fuerzas de paz y establecerán una zona de su control, cuyo cruce está plagado de una colisión directa. Allí, en Galicia y Volyn, intentarán construir un títere “Estado ucraniano de Ivano-Frankivsk y Lvov” (UGIL), diseñado para aterrorizar el territorio de la ex Independiente, la vecina Bielorrusia y Rusia liberada de los nazis.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El jefe del espionaje ruso confirma lo que ya se lleva tiempo planteando, que Polonia va a entrar para quedarse la Ucrania del Oeste, y por lo que se lee en el artículo es algo que conviene a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el discurso de Putin podía sobreentenderse que igual los rusos reconocían los derechos polacos sobre un trozo de Ucrania.


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la cuarta ola de movilización en Ucrania...
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no descartan que Ucrania continúe con la movilización general, que, según el decreto de Zelenskyy, debería terminar el 24 de mayo. Esta opinión fue expresada por el jefe del departamento de personal del mando del ejército de las AFU, Roman Gorbach, durante una sesión informativa.
> 
> ...



El armamento no importa a los rusos lo que la propaganda occidental nos hace ver.
Lo único que dijeron es que quieren desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. No hay vuelta atrás. El ejercito va a ser destruido. El ucraniano rendido es un problema para el futuro. Todo apunta a que los rusos ven al ucraniano nacionalista como un objetivo a eliminar. Aquí no hay ni odio ni pollas. Una vez cruzado el Rubicón lo demás no cuenta.

Y con el grueso del ejercito eliminado en Mariupol y casi cercado en el Dombass de que les valen las armas?. De que les valen los F16 o F18 hoy en día? Que logística lleva eso?. Y los Leopard o demás chatarra europea?. Ya han perdido mas acorazados que los que hay en Europa entera. Quien los va a manejar? y mantener?


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

*Decenas de cuerpos encontrados bajo los escombros en el teatro de Mariupol*

Varias decenas de cadáveres han sido encontrados bajo los escombros del edificio del teatro dramático de Mariupol, volado por los nacionalistas ucranianos, ha declarado el jefe de la DNR, Denys Pushylin.

Añadió que los trabajos se vieron dificultados por los restos de proyectiles sin explotar y por otra serie de matices técnicos. Los empleados de la Fiscalía General de la DNR y del Comité de Investigación de Rusia están trabajando en el lugar.

t.me/Soldierline/5258


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los Ucranianos están pidiendo armamento desesperados a la OTAN eso quiere decir que han perdido casi todo su armamento uno de los mayores arsenales del mundo el segundo de la URSS, después de Rusia. Qué Ucrania que tenía de tanques más que media Europa qué pida armas o aviones. ¿Destruido?
> El segundo ejército de la URSS y están movilizando personal cvil reservista donde está su ejército profesional ¿muerto?
> 
> Que esto que lleva dos meses y Ucrania se arrodille ante la OTAN pidiendo de todo, es que lo lleva muy mal, y eso que los Rusos no cortan ni internet ni la telefonía móvil para que estén cómodos. Si Rusia lucha con los dos brazos atados, como Ucrania está en esa situación. Me parece que fuera del Donbass el ejército Ucraniano es un bluff.



No necesariamente. Esos bultos cantan mucho si recorren Europa para defender fronteras OTAN o para preparar otra "acción especial" limitada o de ayuda al ejército ucraniano. A los militares rusos no les engañan, a los bobos occidentales y a sus hipócritas periodistas les viene de perlas: unos para que nolo vean sus poblaciones y otros para que no se vea que miran para otro lado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los Ucranianos están pidiendo armamento desesperados a la OTAN eso quiere decir que han perdido casi todo su armamento uno de los mayores arsenales del mundo el segundo de la URSS, después de Rusia. Qué Ucrania que tenía de tanques más que media Europa qué pida armas o aviones. ¿Destruido?
> El segundo ejército de la URSS y están movilizando personal cvil reservista donde está su ejército profesional ¿muerto?
> 
> Que esto que lleva dos meses y Ucrania se arrodille ante la OTAN pidiendo de todo, es que lo lleva muy mal, y eso que los Rusos no cortan ni internet ni la telefonía móvil para que estén cómodos. Si Rusia lucha con los dos brazos atados, como Ucrania está en esa situación. Me parece que fuera del Donbass el ejército Ucraniano es un bluff.



No se deje llevar por los sentimientos. Intente ser objetivo. Vayas ganando, perdiendo o haciendo tablas, todo el mundo pide ayuda, de cualquier orden, para enfrentar a un enemigo. Y eso hace ucrania, que cada día recibe más y más armamento y apoyo, tan gratuito como descarado. ¿El ejército ucro destruido?... No sé, lo único que se puede objetivar es una dura resistencia en línea, estancamiento de los frentes, rutas logísticas abiertas e incluso cierta "normalidad" en la retaguardia ucra. Ello aderezado por puntuales muestras de audacia y de iniciativa ucras (bombardeos en territorio ruso, hundimiento de buques y golpes artilleros contundentes). Todo esto es incompatible con una victoria militar rusa, absolutamente incompatible. Odio que sea así, cualquiera que me conozca lo sabe. Pero siempre es mejor saber la verdad que vivir en la mentira, para descubrir lo duro de las cosas de sopetón.


----------



## Remequilox (2 May 2022)

Esto de la contraofensiva de Jarkov es MUY raro.

Los ucranianos llevan semanas y semanas intentando hacer pasar por "contraofensiva" cualquier cosa (Jerson reconquistado 15 veces al menos, pueblos del Oblast de Nikolayev, nunca conquistados por los rusos, vendidos como reconquistas en el Oblast de Zaporiyia, lo de Azovstal y los "fragel rock commandos",....).
Sin embargo, en Jarkov (donde aconteció aquello del intento de invadir Rusia con 10 tanques, y 8 fueron fulminados), sí que hay ofensiva, y va para adelante.
Pero de una forma sumamente extraña.

Elucubro, y hago mis suposiciones.
Es sabido que el ejército ucraniano apenas dispone de cobertura aérea (algunos drones, y ocasionalmente alguna aeronave, más bien suicida).
Tampoco consta que en la zona de Jarkov se den concentraciones operativas de fuerza blindada. Algún que otro tanque habrá, y transportes blindados de infantería. Pero no fuerza acorazada.
Y si vas hacia delante, tampoco es que puedas ir llevando rápidamente artillería no autopropulsada.

Así que por eliminación, concluyo que esta contraofensiva en la zona de Jarkov la están haciendo a pelo solo infantería, a lo bruto.
Si haces ofensiva con infantería (y no mediante grupos tácticos combinados), prevalece el clásico de tener que ir 3 a 1 para poder ganar.

Las estimaciones diversas señalan unas presencias de efectivos rusos en la zona de unos 10.000, y quizás unos 30.000 por parte ucraniana.

Así que sí se daría una mayoría de efectivos suficiente como para poder atacar, aunque fuese solo con infantería a pelo.



Harman dijo:


> Me he enterado por las noticias ucranianas de que las AFU están inmersas en algún tipo de contraataque importante cerca de Kharkiv e Izyum. De hecho, las AFU intentaron lanzar algún tipo de ataque, pero se vieron sometidas al fuego de la artillería y la aviación, fueron completamente rechazadas y, tras arrojar a sus muertos y heridos, se retiraron.



Me ha extrañado que frente a la brutal propaganda de cualquier chorrada sin importancia en otros sitios, las escasas menciones ucranianas a estos avances se reduzcan a breves descripciones del QUE, sin mencionar ni aportar apenas contenido gráfico del COMO.

De hecho, apenas se vende como contraofensiva. ¿Porqué no publicitar una acción esta sí exitosa?
El sentido estratégico sería intentar cortar por detrás el frente de Izyum, así que no es extraño que lo intenten y perseveren.

Los silencios por parte de fuentes rusas los entiendo, pues no es normal dar noticia de lo que vas perdiendo, sino solo mencionar fracasos del enemigo y contragolpes. Tampoco es fácil estimar pérdidas ajenas si tú vas "hacia atrás". Sabes que has bombardeado, pero desconoces el efecto causado.
Entiendo que el sentido estratégico de la parte rusa sea mantener en la zona de Jarkov un importante contingente, que podría bajar e ir a reforzar las debilitadas fuerzas del Donbass.

Vamos, que SÍ existe una acción de contraofensiva, exitosa, en el entorno de Jarkov. Pero que debe ser algo terrible y tremebundo, a la vista del bajísimo perfil que se le está dando.

Pienso también en esta otra frase:


Harman dijo:


> En la noche del 30 de abril al 1 de mayo, los jóvenes reclutas llegaron a la estación de tren de Zalyutino, en el oeste de Kharkiv, a través de uno de los puentes sobre el Dniéper, que todavía está en funcionamiento.
> 
> Hasta dos mil reclutas y hasta 50 piezas de equipo militar. Se descargaron antes de las cinco de la mañana y se trasladaron al frente. Es posible soñar y decir de manera hurra-patriótica "vinieron a morir, ahora los moleremos". Pero, ¿cuánto tiempo tardaremos en machacar al enemigo en las aproximaciones cercanas, donde hay una amenaza para la vida y la salud de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas?



Esta imagen, junto con la anterior, y esos hechos de SÍ existencia de ofensiva, pero NO reporte apenas en los medios (y esa extrema "discrección" por parte de los propagandistas ucranianos), me lleva a pensar en acontecimientos tipo las escenas iniciales de películas tales como: Enemigo a las puertas, o Salvar al soldado Ryan.

Dicho de otra manera, el ejército ucraniano puede estar intentando un corte por detrás del frente de Izyum en un camino pavimentado de cadáveres propios, realizando una ofensiva a pura brutalidad de infantería a pelo.


----------



## capitán almeida (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Como estos soldados rusos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disfruta de lo liberado perro, jersón, briansk, donetks, luganks, mariupol y lo que llegará, slava Rusii


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Helo aquí.
> Ejemplo paradigmático de ciudadano que *sucumbe *a la propaganda.



Hechos son amores y no buenas razones... grande es la lengua española!


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, CIÉRRESE EL GRIFO, CHÁPESE!!*



ESTAN TARDANDO!!!


LEÑAAAAA!!!


SIN MIRAMIENTOS!!!!


----------



## Expected (2 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hace unas semana pensaba que Rusia debía escalar la guerra para poder ganarla...estaba equivocado
> Rusia va a ganar la guerra si esta no escala...Su principal arma para que occidente abandone Ucrania es la inflación y la crisis económica.
> La guerra terminara en enero de 2024 cuando Trump vuelva a la casa blanca, con una economía de EEUU en crisis, y Europa arrasada por la inflación y el hambre...
> Hay que ver cual es el primer gobierno europeo que cae por la crisis...(Bulgaria? Francia? Italia?)



Pues yo veo más a España ...con paro descomunal, los supermercados vacíos y los moros invadiendo la península y nosotros sin dinero y sin ejército.


----------



## Expected (2 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El primero va a ser Alemania y antes de un año...



En cuanto violen al 80% de las menores alemanas en Berlín..con el apagón....igual se revuelven un poco.


----------



## workforfood (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No se deje llevar por los sentimientos. Intente ser objetivo. Vayas ganando, perdiendo o haciendo tablas, todo el mundo pide ayuda, de cualquier orden, para enfrentar a un enemigo. Y eso hace ucrania, que cada día recibe más y más armamento y apoyo, tan gratuito como descarado. ¿El ejército ucro destruido?... No sé, lo único que se puede objetivar es una dura resistencia en línea, estancamiento de los frentes, rutas logísticas abiertas e incluso cierta "normalidad" en la retaguardia ucra. Ello aderezado por puntuales muestras de audacia y de iniciativa ucras (bombardeos en territorio ruso, hundimiento de buques y golpes artilleros contundentes). Todo esto es incompatible con una victoria militar rusa, absolutamente incompatible. Odio que sea así, cualquiera que me conozca lo sabe. Pero siempre es mejor saber la verdad que vivir en la mentira, para descubrir lo duro de las cosas de sopetón.



No digo que no aguanten pero viendo mapas que han puesto las unidades ukros están muy concentradas en el Donbass y en Jarkov, lo demás no hay casi nada del ejército ukro, caído el Donbass se puede decir que el ejército ukro ha dejado de existir y Rusia todavía tendrá cientos de miles de soldados profesionales esperando entrar a Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

La cosa vienen de muy lejos.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

El Senado de Estados Unidos estudiará un proyecto de ley de la NOPEC que permitiría a los tribunales estadounidenses hacer "responsables" a los países productores de petróleo de cualquier acción conjunta "encaminada a limitar la producción de petróleo y fijar los precios del mismo".

Al no haber conseguido que los países de la OPEP aumenten su producción tras la imposición de las sanciones antirrusas, Estados Unidos quiere llevarlos "a los tribunales", según ha informado Reuters, citando una fuente de la Casa Blanca.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46483


----------



## ferrys (2 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No digo que no aguanten pero viendo mapas que han puesto las unidades ukros están muy concentradas en el Donbass y en Jarkov, lo demás no hay casi nada del ejército ukro, caído el Donbass se puede decir que el ejército ukro ha dejado de existir y Rusia todavía tendrá cientos de miles de soldados profesionales esperando entrar a Ucrania.



Concentran tropas por que no hay movilidad. Mover miles de soldados por el frente no lo pueden hacer. La estrategia parece la misma que en Mariupol pero mucho mas grande. Aguantar y repregarse a la siguiente línea de defensa. ¿Hasta cuando?. Y si atacan con las milicias ucras asentadas en el terreno y con el apoyo de la aviación rusa el desastre está asegurado. En ese terreno lo tienen jodido. Creo que en Odessa van a tener mas problemas los rusos por los túneles y las milicias ucranianas no estarán ya por la labor.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> uno del club de los listos desmarcandose, estos que ahora van de santos, igual que el gobierno de israel que se ofrecio a rusia de mediador en el conflicto al inicio, rusia dijo que no
> y ahora israel esta pensando participar contra rusia
> 
> este lleva mucho tiempo siendo amigo de estados unidos y no le ha ido nunca mal, al contrario, no se en que se basa para decir eso



Un ejemplo: Iran e Irak en algún momento fueron amigos de EEUU, recuerdas como termino Saddam Hussein.


----------



## piru (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.



Vas progresando, de verás en 15 días a verás en 3 semanas.

El 23 de mayo reflote.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

Permiteme que complemente el panorama...

El mundo de 1900 sin apenas combustibles fósiles, contenía un mundo de 1600 millones de humanos...

Echen cuentas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (2 May 2022)

Y otra amenaza nuclear para el Reino Unido de Dmitry Kiselyov, de la televisión estatal rusa:

Él dice que el dron submarino nuclear Poseidón de su país podría causar un tsunami que "hundirá a las Islas Británicas en las profundidades del mar" y las convertirá en un "desierto radiactivo" (con submarinos) 



¿Ya se ha discutido en el hilo si esto es cierto?

He buscado páginas atrás pero no he visto el post exacto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

__





NEW YORK POST: UCRANIA ADMITE QUE EL "FANTASMA DE KIEV" NUNCA EXISTIÓ


https://gab.com/a/posts/108230090763747216




www.burbuja.info













Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: '“Hi Ministry of Truth, I’d like to report some mi…'


Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: '“Hi Ministry of Truth, I’d like to report some misinformation.”'




gab.com






Everythings fake.
Everything gay.
249 viewsPatrick Henry , 13:09
____​


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Vas progresando, de verás en 15 días a verás en 3 semanas.
> 
> El 23 de mayo reflote.



Dije hace una semana que se vería claramente en unas 3-4 semanas, no he cambiado de opinión, por desgracia. De hecho ya se ve mucho más claro. Desde el día que hundieron el Moscva y no hubo respuesta contundente ni cambio en la guerra, las cosas se han ido enquistando, los frentes parados, las pérdidas constantes y las dejaciones cada vez más señaladas. Lo que va a seguir, ya se puede ver, es acciones contra territorio ruso, pérdidas rusas menos ocultables y absoluta incapacidad de cometer avance alguno, con algún retroceso puntual. Una barbaridad, teniendo en cuenta la inicial supremacía del ejército ruso en esta guerra. Ucronazilandia sigue viva y coleando, sin recibir castigo alguno en su infraestructura esencial para sobrevivir y mantener el esfuerzo de guerra.


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Un ejemplo: Iran e Irak en algún momento fueron amigos de EEUU, recuerdas como termino Saddam Hussein.



Y en Irán porque no se atrevieron porque los clérigos han tenido siempre muy claro quien es el enemigo y como se disuadedefinitivamente, así que lo sancionen mil veces.

Al final tienen un régimen de mierda pero no tan mierda como se les ha quedado a otros países menos previsores.
Y llevamos unos cuantos, todos todavía peor económicamente y con las caras más tapadas que los iraníes ¿cosas des limosnas que manda el Islam?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

Os pongo como está el teatro a día 1-5-22 en el Donbass, acompaño con leyendas de icono para interpretar mejor, son aproximativas, la de tanks se ve claramente en el mapa.










Símbolos OTAN, los más claros en los mapas a parte de los Tank


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dentro de nuestra incomprensible dinámica y existencia del Universo nosotros no somos más que una reacción química, como lo es la combustión o la oxidación, pero eso, considerablemente más complejas. Lamento decirle que si, que la muerte es el fin, tras la muerte la reacción química que le sustenta "vivo" acaba y se desencadenarán otras reacciones químicas en su cuerpo que conllevan su descomposición/reciclaje de los elementos que lo conforman.



El ateísmo es un producto de estos tiempos y no es casual que se haya estado promocionando en los medios desde hace muchos años. Ya dice la biblia que al final de los días los ateos serán mayoría.
No obstante, me remito a las palabras de Jesucristo: No solo de pan vive el hombre.

Estamos diseñados y programados para creer. Si tú piensas que la muerte es el final y que solo somos moleculas y atomos. Pues allá tú, pero eso solo conduce al nihilismo y al abandono de uno mismo al hedonismo, lo cual conduce a la sociedad que vemos hoy en día. No pierdas la esperanza: Te convertirás en alguien mejor.

Lo curioso es que las élites no solo no son ateas, sino satánicas. Es raro que aquellos que nos gobiernan tengan "fé" (aunque la tengan en el maligno).


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Resumen del día:

Al parecer, Rusia ya ha elaborado un elaborado plan para invadir Moldavia en un patrón que podría replicar el mismo escenario que en el Donbass ucraniano. Así lo informan los medios de comunicación de Kiev, en consonancia con las valoraciones de los servicios de inteligencia occidentales, según las cuales Moscú no tiene capacidad suficiente para completar con seguridad esta ruta sin arriesgarse a chocar con las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas en la zona de Odessa.

La evacuación de civiles de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol se ha reanudado esta mañana a las 7 horas. Así lo ha anunciado el Ayuntamiento de la ciudad ucraniana, que ha indicado que los autobuses parten del centro comercial de la ciudad portuaria. Ayer, domingo 1 de mayo, 100 civiles fueron evacuados.

Hay combates en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, donde el Estado Mayor de la Defensa ucraniana dice haber repelido 10 ataques rusos lanzados en las últimas 24 horas.

Advertencia de Rusia contra los países que apoyan a la resistencia ucraniana: "Todos los jefes de Estado de los países que suministran armas a Ucrania deben ser juzgados como criminales de guerra", dijo el presidente de la Duma, Viacheslav Volodin. "Los líderes de los estados europeos liderados por Alemania pueden arrastrar a sus pueblos a enormes problemas. Se convierten en parte del conflicto al proporcionar armamento a Ucrania", explicó el líder político ruso.

"Lo más probable" es que el presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan mantenga conversaciones con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin esta semana. Así lo informa la Agencia Anadolu citando declaraciones de Erdogan a los periodistas en las que afirmaba que Ankara o Estambul podrían ser el punto de solución de las medidas a tomar" para rebajar la tensión en Ucrania.

Hungría rechaza cualquier embargo de la UE a las importaciones de petróleo y gas rusos, una medida que estaría en el centro de un nuevo paquete de sanciones en el que, al parecer, está trabajando Bruselas. Así lo anunció el portavoz del gobierno, Zoltan Kovacs. "Nuestra posición no ha cambiado", escribió el político en Twitter. El endurecimiento de las importaciones de crudo sigue requiriendo la unanimidad de los Estados miembros.

Israel convoca al embajador ruso en Tel Aviv. Se han acusado las "graves" declaraciones del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso Lavrov en una entrevista con Zona Bianca (emitida en Rete 4), que comparó al presidente ucraniano Volodymir Zelensky con Hitler. "Las declaraciones de Lavrov", acusó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores israelí, Yair Lapid, "son imperdonables e indignantes, y un terrible error histórico. "Decir que Hitler era judío es como decir que los judíos se suicidaron", añadió Lapid. Los judíos "no se suicidaron en la Shoah. El nivel más bajo de racismo contra los judíos es acusar a los propios judíos de antisemitismo", dijo, y añadió que Israel espera una disculpa.

Turquía: "Los ataques rusos dificultan las conversaciones de paz". El portavoz del presidente Erdogan afirma: "La prolongación del conflicto dificulta el proceso".

Kiev: todavía 200 civiles y 20 niños en Azovstal. El comandante de la 12ª Brigada Operativa de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania afirma: "El enemigo ha vuelto a utilizar las armas en cuanto se ha completado la evacuación de los civiles".

Presidente italiano Mattarella: "Una guerra sin sentido no rompe los lazos culturales". El presidente se pronunció con motivo de los premios David di Donatello: *"La imprudente elección de la Federación Rusa de recurrir a la brutalidad de la violencia y la guerra no puede ni debe romper esos preciosos lazos entre los pueblos europeos que la cultura ha ayudado a construir y consolidar".*


----------



## Expected (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> "Somos ucranianos, paga el Estado"



Lo dicho....ya verás cuando las mamis españolas de Alicante y Valencia...no tengan plaza en las guarderías de su zona...porque tienen preferencia los refugiados ucranianos....que son los que tienen el Infinity guardado en el garaje...y se han comprado a tocateja ese apartamento en primera línea de playa con el que nuestra española trabajadora lleva soñando los últimos 10 años.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> uno del club de los listos desmarcandose, estos que ahora van de santos, igual que el gobierno de israel que se ofrecio a rusia de mediador en el conflicto al inicio, rusia dijo que no
> y ahora israel esta pensando participar contra rusia
> 
> este lleva mucho tiempo siendo amigo de estados unidos y no le ha ido nunca mal, al contrario, no se en que se basa para decir eso



Israel es quien más tiene que perder si toma partido directo *contra *Rusia, porque podría convertirse en TERRITORIO PROXY (por parte de Rusia, evidentemente).
Ellos lo saben, los rusos lo saben, los americanos lo saben, todos lo sabemos, por eso Israel está poniéndose de perfil en este conflicto.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Mis espías en el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano me han dicho que se ha tomado la decisión de suministrar al ejército ucraniano un nuevo y útil equipo estadounidense, el Comtech COMET (Compact Over-the-horizon Mobile Expeditionary Terminal), que es el primer terminal de comunicaciones troposférico de baja potencia y de rápido despliegue del mundo.

Este terminal de comunicaciones de medio alcance (hasta 60 km) y alta capacidad (hasta 210 Mbps) está diseñado para proporcionar un enlace de comunicaciones tácticas.

Características principales Comtech COMET:
- fácilmente transportable en un caso especial;
- administración y entrar en comunicación en menos de 15 minutos;
- gama de frecuencias de 4,4 a 5,0 GHz;
- El consumo de energía es inferior a 120 W.






Comtech Technologies


Comtech Telecommunications, Inc.




comtech.com





t.me/boris_rozhin/46487


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Deme algún argumento, más allá de la frase insulsa y manida. ¿Se imagina a lo iraquíes hundiendo patrulleras usanas durante la guerra del golfo?



Argumenta tú cómo "ha perdido el cielo" Rusia.


----------



## orcblin (2 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El jefe del espionaje ruso confirma lo que ya se lleva tiempo planteando, que Polonia va a entrar para quedarse la Ucrania del Oeste, y por lo que se lee en el artículo es algo que conviene a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues claro que no le viene mal..
haber como vende zeleski la petición de armas a occidente para defenderse de polonia !!!

y directamente si ya hay varias rendiciones... viendo que te cogen terreno al oeste.. pues para seguir luchando por el dombas...


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Se aconseja a los alemanes que recojan el agua de la lluvia y llenen el inodoro con ella para hacer frente a los efectos de las sanciones antirrusas

La publicación alemana Redaktions Netzwerk Deutschland ha compartido con sus lectores una nueva forma de salvar las finanzas, que están sufriendo a causa de las sanciones antirrusas. Así, a los habitantes de Alemania, cuyos ingresos caen en picado, se les sugiere que llenen sus inodoros con agua de lluvia.

"Es posible llenar la taza del váter con agua de lluvia. Pero hay que instalar un sistema para ello. Incluye un depósito de recogida, como un tanque bajo la casa, una bomba y sus propias tuberías. Para una casa existente, es una instalación muy compleja", aconseja la publicación alemana RND.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46488


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Dije hace una semana que se vería claramente en unas 3-4 semanas, no he cambiado de opinión, por desgracia. De hecho ya se ve mucho más claro. Desde el día que hundieron el Moscva y no hubo respuesta contundente ni cambio en la guerra, las cosas se han ido enquistando, los frentes parados, las pérdidas constantes y las dejaciones cada vez más señaladas. Lo que va a seguir, ya se puede ver, es acciones contra territorio ruso, pérdidas rusas menos ocultables y absoluta incapacidad de cometer avance alguno, con algún retroceso puntual. Una barbaridad, teniendo en cuenta la inicial supremacía del ejército ruso en esta guerra. Ucronazilandia sigue viva y coleando, sin recibir castigo alguno en su infraestructura esencial para sobrevivir y mantener el esfuerzo de guerra.



Mientras tanto, la guerra "lenta" hace que las materias primas se disparen, que la inflación reviente Europa y Estados Unidos, que cada vez los europeos estén más divididos, que el norte de África colpanse y mande a cien millones de hambrientos hacia Europa, que Estados Unidos esté presionando a todos los países del mundo de forma desquiciada (alimentando el anti-americanismo) de forma exponencial, que los ciudadanos de la UE empiezan a estar hasta los huevos, que China se plantee deshacerse del billón y medio de dólares que tienen en reservas, que el SP500 se desplome, que las empresas occidentales pierdan miles de millones, etc.

Llámame loco, pero lo mismo Putin es más listo de lo que parece. Además, para apretar el botón como última opción siempre hay tiempo.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Los nueve motivos por los que Biden y Bliken quieran la guerra de Ucrania.


https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bidenblinkens-war-crime-ukraine-begetting-holocaust-facts-lou-coatney Lou Coatnay (historiador y diseñador de juegos de guerra). Americano, vive en Noruega. Tambien lucho en la guerra de Vietnam 1. Devolver el mundo a un estado bipolar segregado económica y...




www.burbuja.info





1. Devolver el mundo a un estado bipolar segregado económica y políticamente (y militarmente) de la Guerra Fría, para salvaguardar la hegemonía económica y política de Occidente. El viejo truco del Nuevo Orden Mundial.

2. Perseguir la estrategia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial de eliminar al oponente europeo antes que al asiático, para recuperar para Estados Unidos y Occidente la hegemonía militar estratégica.

3. Hacer una gran guerra para conseguir por fin esa dictadura demócrata de poderes bélicos que Joe Biden, John McCain y Joe Lieberman trataron de conseguir en 1999 utilizando sólo nuestra guerra de Kosovo como pretexto, y el Washington Post ya ha aclamado con entusiasmo a Joe Biden como "presidente de guerra".

4. En consonancia con la línea demócrata de que Trump y los republicanos eran y son prorrusos hasta el punto de la traición, para polarizar políticamente a los estadounidenses en "patriotas pro-guerra" frente a "traidores anti-guerra" -estos últimos, como yo, somos disidentes racionales y realistas que se oponen al holocausto al que su política pro-guerra de superpotencias nos está impulsando.

5. Tener una "gran guerra" neoconservadora para estimular la economía.

6. "Reunir" el país con -¿qué otra cosa? - una guerra, salvo que no quedará nada de él/nosotros para volver a unirlo.

7. Cambio de régimen, con la esperanza de que el pueblo ruso se rebele políticamente, sobre todo si la guerra parece ir mal como parece. Excepto que Rusia ya ha declarado la ley marcial.

8. Desviar la atención pública de las acusaciones de que Joe y Hunter Biden estaban ellos mismos involucrados en maquinaciones corruptas de Ucrania.

9. Para desviar la atención pública de la ilegitimidad del gobierno ucraniano -que es un gobierno golpista- y de sus patrocinadores nazis.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Mostré a los prisioneros de la Brigada 93 un vídeo telegráfico de alguien huyendo por un campo, diciendo que había sido golpeado. Resultó ser un grupo que incluía a uno de ellos.

Los prisioneros describieron la magnitud de las bajas y el ambiente en la brigada. Escucha.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46489

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se aconseja a los alemanes que recojan el agua de la lluvia y llenen el inodoro con ella para hacer frente a los efectos de las sanciones antirrusas
> 
> La publicación alemana Redaktions Netzwerk Deutschland ha compartido con sus lectores una nueva forma de salvar las finanzas, que están sufriendo a causa de las sanciones antirrusas. Así, a los habitantes de Alemania, cuyos ingresos caen en picado, se les sugiere que llenen sus inodoros con agua de lluvia.
> 
> ...



Se descojonan de la borregada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 May 2022)

*¡ DAME TU FUERZA PEGASO ! 
 








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE, AMAZING EXPERIENCES AND SUCCESS!!!


BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE, AMAZING EXPERIENCES AND SUCCESS!!!




gettr.com




**Posted on** 4:04 PM · May 2nd**, 2022
*​

gave zeus an animal he could trust and he turnedit into water only to make a pegasus for his son later618060241004366






BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE, AMAZING EXPERIENCES AND SUCCESS!!!
​
the freemasons think they have been clever but wow the truth is out and they are turning one ach other74416114101985the corrupt judeo masonic news media knows how to make you fear and hate the wrong things74415340890

#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~ Forwarded from il Donaldo Trumpo (IDT) viewsTeam Anns, 16:06







Gematria value of buenos dias my beautiful patriotos enjoy an amazing week full of love amazing experiences and success is 7441 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of buenos dias my beautiful patriotos enjoy an amazing week full of love amazing experiences and success in Gematria is 7441, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los nueve motivos por los que Biden y Bliken quieran la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bidenblinkens-war-crime-ukraine-begetting-holocaust-facts-lou-coatney Lou Coatnay (historiador y diseñador de juegos de guerra). Americano, vive en Noruega. Tambien lucho en la guerra de Vietnam 1. Devolver el mundo a un estado bipolar segregado económica y...
> ...



Y estos gilipollas piensan que Rusia y China se van a dejar desguazar y destruir sin revolverse como un gato y lanzar miles de nukes...

Joder, si es que esto se veía venir desde hace años: Son tan ladrones, sinvergüenzas e hijos de puta que les da igual cargarse el mundo con tal de conseguir lo que quieren. Y la borregada aplaudiendo...


----------



## Red Star (2 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El jefe del espionaje ruso confirma lo que ya se lleva tiempo planteando, que Polonia va a entrar para quedarse la Ucrania del Oeste, y por lo que se lee en el artículo es algo que conviene a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No va a ocurrir eso. Si Polonia intenta entrar para recuperar el oeste, Se les cortará el paso a sus tropas desde Bielorrusia. Putin dijo que si algún país se atrevía a intervenir recibiría un castigo como nunca antes en su historia. No creo que falte a su palabra y tampoco creo que los rusos vayan a regalarle ni un centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania a los Polacos, sobre todo después de lo antirrusos y prepotentes que son.

En cuanto a que la población de la parte occidental está muy nazificada y es un caso perdido, eso se arreglará en cuanto la guerra llegue a sus territorios. Allí no se andarán los rusos con tanto cuidado, y esa población saldrá huyendo rumbo a la UE, lo cual generará un caos mayor y una gran carga para la UE, cosa que interesa a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Yo creo que la unica victoria que tienen los rusos al alcance de la mano para el 9 de Mayo es la conquista de Moldavia y es una jugada de alto riesgo, no se si 8.000 hombres que tienen alli seria suficiente, por que una vez iniciada esos soldados no se pueden abastecer.

Pero les puede salir la jugada muy mal por que Rumania puede salir en su ayuda y entonces la liada es de aqui te espero.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mientras tanto, la guerra "lenta" hace que las materias primas se disparen, que la inflación reviente Europa y Estados Unidos, que cada vez los europeos estén más divididos, que el norte de África colpanse y mande a cien millones de hambrientos hacia Europa, que Estados Unidos esté presionando a todos los países del mundo de forma desquiciada (alimentando el anti-americanismo) de forma exponencial, que los ciudadanos de la UE empiezan a estar hasta los huevos, que China se plantee deshacerse del billón y medio de dólares que tienen en reservas, que el SP500 se desplome, que las empresas occidentales pierdan miles de millones, etc.
> 
> Llámame loco, pero lo mismo Putin es más listo de lo que parece. Además, para apretar el botón como última opción siempre hay tiempo.



La guerra lenta ya la aplicó en Siria (aún sigue) para desesperación de la OTAN…le viene bien…


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ...
> He puesto tres ejemplos en paginas anteriores sobre:
> 
> La Guerra Iran-Irak
> ...



Los tres conflictos me pilladron demasiado jóven, así que la única opinión que pueda dar es lo que haya leído. En el caso de Irán-Irak es una de las guerras absurdas de los 80, usarón ambiciones territoriales de un descerebrado como Sadan Husein para montar una guerra proxy con el objetivo de debilitar al Irán de los Ayatollah, en el bando Iraquí estaban la crem-de-la-crem: La URSS y EEUU, y en el bando iraní, pues hasta los EEUU quisieron hacer negocio vendiéndole armas, no vaya a ser que irak ganara, cinismo puro y duro, bueno, que coño, interés económico. Lo de Granada podría ser un calco a lo de las Islas Salomón "invasiones preventivas" y lo de Panama parecido a lo de Libia: derrocar y detener a un delincuente de forma arbitraria.

Todas las invasiones son condenables, si bien es cierto que el "status quo" actual solo refleja la victoria de naciones depredadoras del pasado (los conquistadores), cualquier intento de variarlo por la fuerza está ya más que superado desde el invento de la bomba nuclear. Entiendo que las fronteras en Europa están cerradas y cualquier intento de variarlas es el apocalipsis, de ahí este "gatillazo" ruso de consecuencias terroríficas y de muy difícil solución (Putin se ha equivocado, y no hay justitificación posible para más de 5 millones de refugiados), o el secesionismo "naif" catalán, intentando poner patas arriba la configuración actual de Europa Occidental creando nacioncillas de la señorita pepis.

No se que clase de superioridad moral se arroga occidente para derrocar dictadores repugnantes y criminales como Gadafi o Sadan Husein, cuando por otro lado han puesto o promovido a otros, y no hay que ir muy lejos, solo hay que pensar qué clase de dictadores sostenemos que preparan una matanza con descuartizamiento a un opositor en una embajada en Estambul. 

Las "intervenciones" u "operacioens especiales" siempre terminan como el rosario de la aurora, no tiene ningún sentido intentar "exportar la democracia" a lugares donde no la quieren o sencillamente carecen de la madurez colectiva de su población para instaurarlas. ¿Qué sentido tiene que una "Primavera Árabe" derroque a un dictador para que luego el grueso de la población vote a los "Hermanos Musulmanes" para que instauren la "sharia"?. Saltar de la sartén para caer en las brasas.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los nueve motivos por los que Biden y Bliken quieran la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bidenblinkens-war-crime-ukraine-begetting-holocaust-facts-lou-coatney Lou Coatnay (historiador y diseñador de juegos de guerra). Americano, vive en Noruega. Tambien lucho en la guerra de Vietnam 1. Devolver el mundo a un estado bipolar segregado económica y...
> ...



Parece muy simple, algo que cualquier persona puede *VER* y *ENTENDER*, pero no hay quien los saque del "_ejjj que Rusia no tiene combustible para sus tanques_".
El debate serio es imposible, está dinamitado.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*A la espera de los evacuados de Mariupol: "Imposible saber qué pasa dentro"*
*Dimitri, de 48 años, llegó a Zaporiyia hace un mes y medio en su propio coche, huyendo de los bombardeos de Mariupol que habían matado a vecinos y a amigos.* Ahora ha vuelto al punto al que llegó para tener noticias del convoy que viene de su ciudad y tratar de ayudar si puede. También ha ido a curarse: lo que antes era una cafetería en un centro comercial de Zaporiyia alberga ahora un hospital improvisado en el que se presta la primera atención médica a los refugiados, algunos de ellos de Mariupol como Dimitri, que describe* un relato dantesco de lo que dejó atrás en la ciudad.*

"No llegan las ambulancias, es prácticamente imposible que los civiles se salven. He visto perros hambrientos hurgando entre los escombros. Cogí a una niña entre los escombros que estaba aún viva pero la tuve que dejar al darme cuenta de que le faltaban las piernas y no la podía salvar", relata a EFE Dimitri, que salió de allí el 17 de marzo en su coche y por su propia cuenta porque sentía que quedarse equivalía a morir.

*Imposible saber si en el convoy de hoy llegará algún conocido, aunque no lo cree. Sus familiares ya no están dentro*. Dice que no funcionan los teléfonos, que no hay electricidad y que es muy difícil saber qué está pasando exactamente dentro. Él dice que es "amigo" de algunos voluntarios y que a veces vuelve al centro de refugiados a ayudar. Información de *Lourdes Velasco, de la agencia EFE.*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se aconseja a los alemanes que recojan el agua de la lluvia y llenen el inodoro con ella para hacer frente a los efectos de las sanciones antirrusas
> 
> La publicación alemana Redaktions Netzwerk Deutschland ha compartido con sus lectores una nueva forma de salvar las finanzas, que están sufriendo a causa de las sanciones antirrusas. Así, a los habitantes de Alemania, cuyos ingresos caen en picado, se les sugiere que llenen sus inodoros con agua de lluvia.
> 
> ...






Acabaran comiendo mierda y bebiendo pis y le echaran la culpa a Putin....joder solo les falta aplaudir a las 8.

Se están descojonando.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Porque tiene tanto apoyo el hijoPutin??

Simplificando:

Muchos rusos, aunque no deseen el regreso de la Unión Soviética en ninguna de sus formas, siguen sintiendo que se les ha robado el respeto, el sentido de la grandeza nacional.
De repente, llega uno de ellos y dice: Voy a restaurar nuestra grandeza.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La cosa vienen de muy lejos.



Hasta el Siglo XIX y durante varios siglos la mayor amenaza para la anglosfera fue España, de hecho si los españoles tuviéramos la misma mente expansionista de los rusos o los musulmanes podríamos decir sin ruborizarnos que 2/3 de lo que hoy es EEUU son "tierras de la Hispanidad" usurpadas. En el siglo XX nos habían eliminado completamente. En el fondo lo que más nos jode es que la derrota ha sido más por fallos nuestros que por victorias de ellos. Salvo lo de Cuba, donde España ya era una caricatura de lo que fue.


----------



## Ratona001 (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1044683



No pueden poner nunca a una gorda o fea. Siempre son top models vestidas a la última moda. No va a ir en vaqueros y deportivas como ves a la mitad de la humanidad. Que va.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Polonia pide a los Veintisiete sanciones contra el petróleo y el gas de Rusia.*
El Gobierno de Polonia ha pedido este lunes al resto de países de la Unión Europea* pasar de las "palabras" a los "hechos", incluyendo el bloqueo del petróleo e incluso del gas de Rusia *en el siguiente paquete de sanciones del bloque contra el Kremlin. "Pediremos sanciones inmediatas contra el petróleo y el gas rusos. Es el próximo paso, urgente y absolutamente necesario que debe ser tenido en cuenta en las siguientes sanciones", ha enfatizado la ministra de Clima y Medioambiente, Anna Moskwa, en declaraciones a la prensa antes de la reunión extraordinaria con los responsables de Energía de los Veintisiete.

La política polaca se mostró "convencida" de que los ministros expresarán su solidaridad "no sólo en palabras" sino también con "hechos" dando *su "total apoyo" a un nuevo paquete de sanciones que incluya "todos los combustibles fósiles rusos". *"Ya tenemos el carbón, ahora es el momento del petróleo y el siguiente paso es el gas. La mejor opción es que vayan juntos"; ha subrayado Moskwa, cuyo país sufre desde el pasado miércoles un corte en el suministro de gas de Rusia por negarse a pagar en rublos.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> * dictadores repugnantes y criminales como Gadafi o Sadan Husein, *



Dictadores repugnantes porque te lo dice Lo País y el New York Times.

Libia e Irak eran dos de los países con la mayor calidad de vida de toda África y Asía (en el caso de Libia, la misma era la primera).

Países donde había hospitales, universidades, vida social, donde las mujeres podían ir a currar y donde la gente podía montar un negocio sin problemas. Ahora están destruidos. ¡Pero oye! Que ejke Lo País decía que eran muy malos y mataban bebés.

Despierta de una puta vez: Todo son mentiras repugnantes. Sadam y Gaddafi eran cojonudos hasta que empezaron a dejar de vender el Petróleo en dólares. El propio Sadam tuvo el visto bueno de Estados Unidos para invadir Kuwait... Pero eso no te lo dice Lo País ¿eh?


----------



## Arraki (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buenos días, camaradas putimoris.
> 
> Quedan siete días para celebrar el 9 de mayo en Moscú y el resto de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Necesitas casito


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Resumen del día:
> 
> Al parecer, Rusia ya ha elaborado un elaborado plan para invadir Moldavia en un patrón que podría replicar el mismo escenario que en el Donbass ucraniano. Así lo informan los medios de comunicación de Kiev, en consonancia con las valoraciones de los servicios de inteligencia occidentales, según las cuales Moscú no tiene capacidad suficiente para completar con seguridad esta ruta sin arriesgarse a chocar con las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas en la zona de Odessa.
> 
> ...



Todos con el mismo discurso hipócrita... La OTAN, con la manos manchadas de sangre en guerras injustas, acusando a Rusia de ser "malos" ... Lo siento por mis hijos, pero espero que Rusia continue con su operación y elimine cuantos más hijos de puta, MEJOR.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El ateísmo es un producto de estos tiempos y no es casual que se haya estado promocionando en los medios desde hace muchos años. Ya dice la biblia que al final de los días los ateos serán mayoría.
> No obstante, me remito a las palabras de Jesucristo: No solo de pan vive el hombre.
> 
> Estamos diseñados y programados para creer. Si tú piensas que la muerte es el final y que solo somos moleculas y atomos. Pues allá tú, pero eso solo conduce al nihilismo y al abandono de uno mismo al hedonismo, lo cual conduce a la sociedad que vemos hoy en día. No pierdas la esperanza: Te convertirás en alguien mejor.
> ...



Esta usted una pantalla por detras, Baal es un demonio transdimensinal energetico que se alimenta de sufrimiento humano y animal que sus adeptos le proporcionan, no es metafísico, existe en el plano material. Recuerde, todas las religiones son cultos cargo.


----------



## al loro (2 May 2022)

*"Propaganda para levantar la moral"*








Cómo nació el "Fantasma de Kiev", la leyenda sobre un piloto ucraniano


La historia sobre un piloto heroico que derriba aviones rusos resultó ser una "propaganda para levantar la moral".




www.mdzol.com





Expertos militares dijeron a la BBC que dudaban de que un piloto pudiera haber derribado 40 aviones rusos.

El historiador militar ucraniano Mijaíl Zhirohov describió la historia del "Fantasma de Kiev" como "propaganda para levantar la moral".

En declaraciones a la BBC desde Chernígov, Zhirohov dijo que al principio de la guerra los rusos dominaban el espacio aéreo ucraniano, por lo que un piloto ucraniano "solo podía haber derribado dos o tres" aeronaves.

"*Es esencial tener esta propaganda*, porque nuestras fuerzas armadas son más pequeñas y muchos piensan que no podemos ser iguales a ellos (los rusos). Necesitamos esto en tiempos de guerra", dijo.

El hecho de que los pilotos ucranianos sigan impidiendo a Rusia el dominio total de los cielos, volando MiG-29 de diseño ruso inferior y más antiguo, inspiró esta leyenda moderna.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Lo bueno es que Rusia ha perdido la guerra y el problema es que Rusia ha perdido la guerra ... Pienso, por una parte, que habría que darle alguna salida ahora si parase y por otra, machacarla para que nunca más se le ocurra hacer algo parecido.

La población rusa tiene que sufrir en sus carnes (en la economía que es donde más duele) las veleidades de sus dirigentes, provocar un cambio de régimen, confiscar todo el dinero en el extranjero para reconstruir Ucrania .... Muy complicado todo.

Por desgracia creo que Rusia tirará hacia adelante, es decir, continuará con la guerra cueste lo que cueste, y posiblemente, ante situaciones desesperadas, que las habrá, utilizara opciones desesperadas. 

Espero equivocarme y que se den cuenta que están ante un callejón sin salida.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta usted una pantalla por detras, Baal es un demonio transdimensinal energetico que se alimenta de sufrimiento humano y animal que sus adeptos le proporcionan, no es metafísico, existe en el plano material. Recuerde, todas las religiones son cultos cargo.



No estoy de acuerdo, pero reconozco que he oído esa teoría varias veces y resulta interesante, pero no encuentro pruebas de la existencia de algo así.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

-El líder del Partido del Movimiento Nacionalista Turco, Devlet Bahceli, al comentar los reproches de Vladimir Zelensky a Turquía con respecto a la recepción de turistas rusos, dijo que Zelensky debería usar un tono muy respetuoso hacia Turquía y el pueblo turco, se le dijo a RIA Novosti. 

- El ministro italiano para la Transición Ecológica, Roberto Cingolani, en vísperas del Consejo Ministerial de Energía de la UE en Bruselas, dijo que se debería permitir a las empresas pagar temporalmente en rublos los suministros de energía suministrados desde Rusia, informa RIA.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El ateísmo es un producto de estos tiempos y no es casual que se haya estado promocionando en los medios desde hace muchos años. Ya dice la biblia que al final de los días los ateos serán mayoría.
> No obstante, me remito a las palabras de Jesucristo: No solo de pan vive el hombre.
> 
> Estamos diseñados y programados para creer. Si tú piensas que la muerte es el final y que solo somos moleculas y atomos. Pues allá tú, pero eso solo conduce al nihilismo y al abandono de uno mismo al hedonismo, lo cual conduce a la sociedad que vemos hoy en día. No pierdas la esperanza: Te convertirás en alguien mejor.
> ...



Se puede tener fe en que depués de la muerte hay "algo más", pero es de ser gilipollas provocar la situación o ir conscientemente a averiguarlo, en estos casos la pruedencia es lo que manda. Yo trabajo con evidencias, y estas nos dicen con lo que manejamos ahora, solo somos átomos y moléculas, y no, no caigo en hedonimsmo y abandono, a pesar de que se que de forma inexorable la vida me va a derrotar y el tiempo me va a devorar. 

Respecto a la fe, bueno, disponemos de la inteligencia para saber que es lo que está bien, y que es lo que está mal, que es lo que mejora la vida en la que vivimos y que es lo que la empeora, ¿Dios latente en el alma de todo humano?, bueno, todos, todos, a veces no lo parece, pero voy a decir una cosa, lo mismo las virtudes huamas como el bien, la justicia, la lealtad, orden, prudencia, respecto, responsabilidad, etc puede, y solo digo "puede" que sean conceptos e invenciones puramente humanos, nada que ver con las leyes que dominan el Universo.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Rusia jamás admitirá derrota, ese es el problema. Debe encontrar algo que pueda vender cómo victoria.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta usted una pantalla por detras, Baal es un demonio transdimensinal energetico que se alimenta de sufrimiento humano y animal que sus adeptos le proporcionan, no es metafísico, existe en el plano material. Recuerde, todas las religiones son cultos cargo.



Coño , ya veo porque ese demonio es tan popular en burbuja:

According to Francis Barrett, he has the power to make those who invoke him invisible, and to some other demonologists his power is *stronger in October.* According to some sources, he can make people wise, speaks hoarsely, and carries ashes in his pocket.


----------



## ZARGON (2 May 2022)

Esta pagina rusa confirmaría que los T 72 polacos son chatarra

*Un video de los tanques polacos T-72M1 entregados a Ucrania apareció en la Web*



Un video de los "nuevos" viejos entregados a Ucrania por los países occidentales apareció en la Web. tanques T-72. Según los autores del video, muestra tanques polacos T-72M1, que ya están en las unidades del ejército ucraniano.

A juzgar por el video, si estos son realmente T-72M1 transferidos desde Polonia, entonces los tanques se entregaron en la modificación más simple, ni siquiera tienen cajas de protección dinámica. Por lo tanto, se confirma la información previamente anunciada de que Varsovia está enviando a Ucrania tanques T-72M de una modificación simplificada de 1979, sin sensores remotos, modernos sistemas de control de incendios y miras multicanal. Este equipo estaba en la base de almacenamiento en Lublin, en espera de modernización al nivel de RT-91.

Tampoco se sabe cuántos tanques se transfirieron en total en movimiento, ya que se deslizó información de que una cierta cantidad de equipo generalmente estaba en una condición no combatible y necesitaba reparación, y una importante. Y no hay lugar para llevarlo a cabo, Rusia derribó las principales fábricas blindadas de Ucrania. No es de extrañar que Kiev negoció la reparación de vehículos blindados con países occidentales e incluso llegó a un acuerdo con la República Checa solo para la reparación de un lote de tanques ucranianos.

En total, Polonia entregó a Ucrania 232 tanques T-72M1 de fabricación soviética retirados del almacenamiento. Esto permitió a Varsovia tomar el segundo lugar "honorable" entre los "proveedores de armas"A Kiev, siguiendo a Estados Unidos. Además de los tanques T-72M y BMP BWP-1 (versión polaca del BMP-1), Polonia envió a Ucrania "docenas de obuses autopropulsados, drones, misiles y lanzagranadas". ", por un total de más de 7 mil millones de zlotys (aproximadamente 1,6 mil millones de dólares).

Quizás pronto los "nuevos" viejos tanques T-72M1 aparecerán en servicio con las unidades de tanques de NM de DPR y LPR, en forma de trofeos, por supuesto. Pero esto es solo si estos tanques llegan al Donbass. En la forma en que fueron transferidos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es posible luchar solo hasta el primer lanzagranadas. 
https://es.topwar.ru/195767-v-seti-...vlennyh-na-ukrainu-polskih-tankov-t-72m1.html


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dictadores repugnantes porque te lo dice Lo País y el New York Times.
> 
> Libia e Irak eran dos de los países con la mayor calidad de vida de toda África y Asía (en el caso de Libia, la misma era la primera).
> 
> ...



Libia era la primera en el IDH sin duda. Y hasta 1976 la segunda, después del Sáhara Occidental.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Inquietud en Italia por la propaganda rusa en sus televisiones.*
Italia investiga *los mensajes propagandísticos a favor de Rusia de su presidente, Vladimir Putin,* y sobre la invasión de Ucrania que cada día llegan a sus televisiones, el último de ellos una entrevista al ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, que ha suscitado un gran revuelo. Adolfo Urso, presidente del Comité Parlamentario para la Seguridad de la República (COPASIR), que supervisa las actividades de Inteligencia, explicó este lunes que se ha previsto *una investigación específica con los directivos de la televisión pública, RAI, y de la Autoridad para la Garantía de las Comunicaciones (Agcom)*.

El temor es la difusión de noticias falsas o de propaganda en las tertulias de sus televisiones y, según declaró Urso, *"la entrevista a Lavrov, por el modo en que tuvo lugar y la montaña de mentiras que propinó, confirma esas preocupaciones".*

"Ya habíamos destacado en nuestros informes al Parlamento el modo en el que Rusia actúa para condicionar democracias occidentales, usando la desinformación como uno de sus principales instrumentos, como la guerra cibernética y el espionaje", apunta Adolfo Urso. Cada tarde, *las tertulias italianas acogen maratonianos debates sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania* a las que se conectan, como invitados, algunos sujetos vinculados al Kremlin sancionados por la Unión Europea debido a la guerra.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dictadores repugnantes porque te lo dice Lo País y el New York Times.
> 
> Libia e Irak eran dos de los países con la mayor calidad de vida de toda África y Asía (en el caso de Libia, la misma era la primera).
> 
> ...



Este es Gadafi:









Vuelo 103 de Pan Am - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y a Sadan Husein, ya lo conocemos todos.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, llamó a los judíos "los peores antisemitas". Lavrov afirmó esto en una entrevista al canal de televisión Mediaset Italia, citando el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia 1/3

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel, Yair Lapid, reaccionó a esto diciendo que Lavrov está cometiendo "un terrible error histórico". El periódico israelí Haaretz dice que Israel espera una disculpa y que el embajador ruso será convocado el 2/3

El asesor de Zelenskyy, Mykhailo Podolyak, llama a la declaración de Lavrov "evidencia de que Rusia es un sucesor de la ideología nazi" 3/3 .


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volaron un puente de carretera entre Sloviansk y Liman en la zona de Raigorodka.
El 29 de abril, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volaron un puente ferroviario en esta localidad.
Las SSU ucranianas se rindieron en Liman y destruyeron la infraestructura vial en un intento de impedir el avance de las tropas rusas hacia Slovyansk desde el este.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46507


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se puede tener fe en que depués de la muerte hay "algo más", pero es de ser gilipollas provocar la situación o ir conscientemente a averiguarlo, en estos casos la pruedencia es lo que manda. Yo trabajo con evidencias, y estas nos dicen con lo que manejamos ahora, solo somos átomos y moléculas, y no, no caigo en hedonimsmo y abandono, a pesar de que se que de forma inexorable la vida me va a derrotar y el tiempo me va a devorar.
> 
> Respecto a la fe, bueno, disponemos de la inteligencia para saber que es lo que está bien, y que es lo que está mal, que es lo que mejora la vida en la que vivimos y que es lo que la empeora, ¿Dios latente en el alma de todo humano?, bueno, todos, todos, a veces no lo parece, pero voy a decir una cosa, lo mismo las virtudes huamas como el bien, la justicia, la lealtad, orden, prudencia, respecto, responsabilidad, etc puede, y solo digo "puede" que sean conceptos e invenciones puramente humanos, nada que ver con las leyes que dominan el Universo.



Lo primero que te diré es que no creo que yo esté defendiendo "provocar la situación o ir conscientemente a averiguarlo", lo segundo que dices apuntala la teoría atea: "Solo creo en evidencias".

Si realmente eres científico sabrás que el principio de incertidumbre de Godel dice que un sistema verdaderamente complejo como la realidad no puede ser explicada desde dentro de ese mismo sistema. Tienes que salir de la misma para explicarla.

Por otro lado, no solo existe el pensamiento racional, sino también el intuitivo.

Las "virtudes humanas" cambian según la sociedad en la que vives y su periodo histórico, por lo tanto no son "inmutables". Entiendo que por virtudes humanas te refieres a las heredadas del judeocristianismo... Vete a una tribu de caníbales de Papua-Nueva Guinea y háblales de tus virtudes humanas...

Respecto al raciocinio y las evidencias: "Yo siempre digo mentiras". 
Resuélveme este acertijo mediante las evidencias o la lógica.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Los periodistas de The Guardian en el Reino Unido están desconcertados: Rusia casi ha duplicado sus ingresos por combustibles fósiles a la UE en los dos meses de la EIA en Ucrania, beneficiándose de la subida de los precios incluso cuando los volúmenes han caído.

Según un análisis del tráfico de buques y mercancías realizado por el Centro de Estudios sobre Energía y Aire Limpio, Rusia ingresó unos 62.000 millones de euros por las exportaciones de petróleo, gas y carbón. En todo el año pasado, fueron unos 140.000 millones, es decir, unos 12.000 millones al mes.

"Los precios más altos que Rusia puede exigir ahora por su petróleo y gas significan que sus ingresos, que fluyen casi directamente al gobierno ruso a través de las empresas estatales, han aumentado, incluso a pesar de las sanciones y las restricciones a la exportación. Rusia ha atrapado de hecho a la UE, donde nuevas restricciones conducirán a nuevos aumentos de precios, reduciendo sus ingresos a pesar de los mejores esfuerzos de los gobiernos de la UE", escribe el documento.

Las sanciones están funcionando. Pero de alguna manera va en la dirección equivocada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46505


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Este es Gadafi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acojonante... Me pones de ejemplo la Wikipedia 
Cuando todo el mundo sabe que la CIA tiene un departamento dedicado a modificar la Wikipedia y otras webs "públicas" según su conveniencia.

Joder, y hasta lo dice "Reuters" (que es la propia CIA).









CIA, FBI computers used for Wikipedia edits


People using CIA and FBI computers have edited entries in the online encyclopedia Wikipedia on topics including the Iraq war and the Guantanamo prison, according to a new tracing program.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

El ejército ruso derrota el reconocimiento por radio de las AFU en el frente de Izyum

Nuestras tropas atacaron la 164ª brigada de inteligencia de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv. Los vehículos supervivientes han sido capturados. La mayoría de los medios técnicos están muy obsoletos y es poco probable que se utilicen.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46497


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (2 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Esta pagina rusa confirmaría que los T 72 polacos son chatarra
> 
> *Un video de los tanques polacos T-72M1 entregados a Ucrania apareció en la Web*
> 
> ...



Les están enviando toda la chatarrilla. Nunca creyeron los polacos poder amortizar esos blindados de forma tan rentable.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Reuters: *la UE puede ofrecer exenciones del embargo petrolero ruso para Hungría y Eslovaquia.*

La Comisión Europea puede eximir a los dos países considerando cuán profundamente dependen del crudo ruso, informó Reuters, citando a dos funcionarios de la UE. Se espera que la Comisión finalice los detalles del sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia por su invasión a gran escala de Ucrania, según el informe.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Russian special forces ensure the safety of the evacuation of people from Azovstal Russian special units in the course of ensuring the safety of the evacuation of civilians from the Azovstal plant in Mariupol.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Otro ataque con cohetes contra objetivos ucranianos en Odessa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46512


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hechos son amores y no buenas razones... grande es la lengua española!



A cuales hechos te refieres? Yo solo veo montones de cadáveres y vehículos blindados ucranianos regados por todo el Donbass, así también centenares de prisioneros ucranianos. Por el lado de Kiev me suenan sus discursos a los de Adolfito en sus últimos meses de vida.

En fin!


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

Ucranianos: dos palabras, tres mentiras.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Se ha producido una gran humareda en Azovstal, en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46509


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)




----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)




----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

*Germany has called for a phased-in ban on Russian oil imports into the EU, stepping up pressure on Brussels to find a deal between divided member states ahead of a crunch week for the bloc’s policy on Russian energy.*

Jörg Kukies, one of chancellor Olaf Scholz’s closest advisers, said Berlin was in favor of an oil embargo, but needed a “few months” to prepare for an end to Russian crude shipments. Germany had previously said it would need until the end of the year.


----------



## Second (2 May 2022)

Si al final todo el mundo mandando su chatarra militar a Ucrania.
Es el desguace occidental, eso si, si algún día la pagan.
todos los países mandando la mierda obsoleta.

todavía me imagino al Sánchez mandando los Leopard y los F-18, en ese momento conflicto con Marruecos. Sería la puntilla para este pais.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

Banderastán se está convirtiendo en Biafra:


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1

NEW TROPHIES DPR and LPR are thankful to NATO for supporting their war effort and liberation of Donbass


----------



## hartman (2 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Les están enviando toda la chatarrilla. Nunca creyeron los polacos poder amortizar esos blindados de forma tan rentable.



espera que todavia les mandan 7tp y tanquetas TKS.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Al parecer, el ataque se produjo en el aeródromo de Shkolny, en Odessa, donde se encuentran los equipos de las AFU y una planta de reparación de aviones.

t.me/Soldierline/5269


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Las palabras de Lavrov sobre Zelenski y Hitler, en un canal de Berlusconi.*
Las palabras del ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguei Lavrov, que han motivado una condena de la Unión Europea, Ucrania e Israel fueron pronunciadas *el domingo por la noche en el canal italiano Rete4*. Lavrov concedía *su primera entrevista a un medio europeo* desde la invasión rusa, el 24 de febrero. Lavrov insistió en la infiltración de sectores supuestamente neonazis en las instituciones ucranianas y, *al ser advertido sobre los orígenes judíos de Zelenski, respondió que Adolf Hitler "también tenía orígenes hebreos".*

Rete4 es propiedad del ex primer ministro Silvio Berlusconi, que controla el grupo MediaForEurope, la antigua Mediaset. Siempre se jactó de su amistad con Putin pero el 9 de abril, mes y medio después del inicio de la invasión, reconoció su "decepción" con él.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

Fuerzas rusas y LPR atacando Liman.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Ya se dijo por aquí en más de una ocasión.

Pensároslo dos veces antes de tatuaros el cuerpo como ganado.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

El 30 de abril, un cartel bastante grosero fue colocado en una parada de transporte público cerca de la embajada rusa en Suecia. Llamaba a los empleados de la misión diplomática nacional "chekistas", les instaba a solicitar asesoramiento en materia de asilo político y contenía las siguientes líneas:

"¿No es difícil para ti ir a trabajar? ¿No te da vergüenza al final de la jornada laboral? Pronto será demasiado tarde para "ir".

Hoy ha aparecido una respuesta en una parada de autobús frente a la embajada sueca en Moscú y en las paradas cercanas a las oficinas suecas afiliadas, recordando que son los suecos quienes deberían avergonzarse de su apoyo a los regímenes nazis. Tanto en el pasado como en la actualidad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46515


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

Cuando uno avanza no vuela puentes, ¿verdad?


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo primero que te diré es que no creo que yo esté defendiendo "provocar la situación o ir conscientemente a averiguarlo", lo segundo que dices apuntala la teoría atea: "Solo creo en evidencias".
> 
> Si realmente eres científico sabrás que el principio de incertidumbre de Godel dice que un sistema verdaderamente complejo como la realidad no puede ser explicada desde dentro de ese mismo sistema. Tienes que salir de la misma para explicarla.
> 
> ...



Yo no creo en Dios porque por más que lo he intentado no lo he visto. Por 'visto' hablo naturalmente en forma genérica, en la seguridad de que no es una autosugestión. Por supuesto, me encantaría estar equivocado.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha producido una gran humareda en Azovstal, en Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46509
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045044



joder, no para el sitio ese.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa a gran escala, se han encontrado 1.220 cuerpos de civiles ucranianos asesinados por tropas rusas en el Óblast de Kiev. 300 personas están desaparecidas: el jefe de policía de Kiev, Andriy Nebytov.


----------



## al loro (2 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

_El ruso BMP-1AM "Basurmanin" participa en las hostilidades por primera vez. Recientemente fue notada en Kupyansk, región de Kharkiv, y luego en las batallas por el Estuario Rojo en dirección eslava. 

El BMP-1AM ruso "Basurmanin" tiene un motor UTD-20S1 unificado con BMP-2, un nuevo complejo de comunicación por radio y un módulo remoto con un cañón 2A72 de 30 mm. 






_









__


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

FM Kuleba: *La declaración de Lavrov demuestra que 'la Rusia de hoy está llena de odio hacia otras naciones'.*

Kuleba calificó la declaración del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia sobre el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky de que “algunos de los peores antisemitas son judíos”, como un “comentario atroz”.

Kuleba dijo que la declaración era ofensiva para Zelensky, Ucrania, Israel y el pueblo judío, y agregó que Lavrov “no podía ocultar el antisemitismo profundamente arraigado de las élites rusas”.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando uno avanza no vuela puentes, ¿verdad?



Para los muyayos de la revistilla y los comerciales de Selçuk Bayraktar, sí, es avanzar...


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Dije hace una semana que se vería claramente en unas 3-4 semanas, no he cambiado de opinión, por desgracia. De hecho ya se ve mucho más claro. Desde el día que hundieron el Moscva y no hubo respuesta contundente ni cambio en la guerra, las cosas se han ido enquistando, los frentes parados, las pérdidas constantes y las dejaciones cada vez más señaladas. Lo que va a seguir, ya se puede ver, es acciones contra territorio ruso, pérdidas rusas menos ocultables y absoluta incapacidad de cometer avance alguno, con algún retroceso puntual. Una barbaridad, teniendo en cuenta la inicial supremacía del ejército ruso en esta guerra. Ucronazilandia sigue viva y coleando, sin recibir castigo alguno en su infraestructura esencial para sobrevivir y mantener el esfuerzo de guerra.



Te veo demasiado pesimista

Avances en el frente de Izyum desde el hundimiento del Moskvá

*14-15 abril*




*2 de mayo*




La guerra no sólo se libra a nivel militar

Y esa respuesta contundente siempre puede producirse. Por ejemplo, nadie entiende porqué Rusia no ha arrasado ya estas posiciones fortificadas con bombas termobáricas. Allí apenas hay civiles

Tengo la impresión de que Rusia está especulando y va a su ritmo


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no creo en Dios porque por más que lo he intentado no lo he visto. Por 'visto' hablo naturalmente en forma genérica, en la seguridad de que no es una autosugestión. Por supuesto, me encantaría estar equivocado.



¿Entonces según tú, no existe el oxígeno??


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Moscow Oblast. "They won. WE WILL WIN!"


----------



## Don Luriio (2 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Israel es quien más tiene que perder si toma partido directo *contra *Rusia, porque podría convertirse en TERRITORIO PROXY (por parte de Rusia, evidentemente).
> Ellos lo saben, los rusos lo saben, los americanos lo saben, todos lo sabemos, por eso Israel está poniéndose de perfil en este conflicto.



Eso parece claro. Se imaginan una Siria plantada de pepinos y les entran sudores fríos.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Esta pagina rusa confirmaría que los T 72 polacos son chatarra
> 
> *Un video de los tanques polacos T-72M1 entregados a Ucrania apareció en la Web*
> 
> ...



Chatarra eso es lo que están mandando a Ucrania, y EEUU nunca va enviar material como un F-16, así sea uno que este próximo a su baja operativa, ya que el riesgo que sean derribados en los primeras de cambio son altísimos y con el supuesto de que se pueda adecuar la infraestructura existente para darle mantenimiento y combustible y munición adecuada para tales aeronaves, ni mencionar que el recurso humano es inexistente.

Te imaginas la mala publicidad para Lockheed ver que sus imbatibles F-16 sean expuestos como trofeos, recuerdas por que se le dio de baja a los tan famosos aviones invisible F-117. 
Mucha fantasía con la "ayuda occidental"


----------



## volador (2 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Corrupción INSTITUCIONALIZADA.
> Ucrania es un estado fallido, sin ejército regular porque no hay nada que lo sostenga (hay milicias), con un actor de comedia vicioso y traidor como presidente tras un golpe de estado organizado por una potencia extranjera.
> De toda la propaganda Ucraniana... ¿Alguien ha visto desfilar una columna de tanques, o de artilleria?
> Nadie. No se ha visto porque no existe.
> Solo hay unidades aisladas perdidas en medio de la llanura, no hay mando central.



Situación parecida a la del ejército americano en Vietnam o el sovietico en Afganistán y no hace falta que te recuerde como acabó la cosa 
Cada uno hace la guerra como puede


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

al loro dijo:


>



Pobre gente, muchos son de edad avanzada con familias a su cargo que deben estar ahí por obligación. Ojalá puedan rendirse y seguir con su vida.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

#RussianArmy played "Wait and grab it" tactical move with #Ukraine️ nationalist's in #Rubizhne The #RussianArmy sent informer's to these nationalist's to tell them that they had already left, then the Nazi's started to come out, they ended up in #RussianSoldiers


----------



## npintos (2 May 2022)

Second dijo:


> Si al final todo el mundo mandando su chatarra militar a Ucrania.
> Es el desguace occidental, eso si, si algún día la pagan.
> todos los países mandando la mierda obsoleta.
> 
> todavía me imagino al Sánchez mandando los Leopard y los F-18, en ese momento conflicto con Marruecos. Sería la puntilla para este pais.



Y no olvide de embarcar los Santana Aníbal...


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Entonces según tú, no existe el oxígeno??



Nivelazo de argumento.


----------



## agarcime (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Reuters: *la UE puede ofrecer exenciones del embargo petrolero ruso para Hungría y Eslovaquia.*
> 
> La Comisión Europea puede eximir a los dos países considerando cuán profundamente dependen del crudo ruso, informó Reuters, citando a dos funcionarios de la UE. Se espera que la Comisión finalice los detalles del sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia por su invasión a gran escala de Ucrania, según el informe.



Que hagan otra exención a Alemania sacas normas que no puedes cumplir y la llenas de exenciones! 

Que listos son ! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nivelazo de argumento.



Pues parecido al tuyo.
¿Acaso te piensas que Dios en un ser material?


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no creo en Dios porque por más que lo he intentado no lo he visto. Por 'visto' hablo naturalmente en forma genérica, en la seguridad de que no es una autosugestión. Por supuesto, me encantaría estar equivocado.



Aplica tu intuición, busca dentro de ti.

Hay dos posibilidades: Que Dios exista o que no exista. Si no existe no sentirás nada cuando mueras, pero si existe, quizás el mismo se ponga más contento de que hayas creído en él. 

Yo pienso que creer en Dios no supone algo malo para tu vida y sin embargo te da muchas cosas buenas. El ser humano necesita creer para ser feliz. Para mi eso ya es una prueba de que Dios existe.


----------



## kelden (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Este es Gadafi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y este Reagan:

Vuelo 655 de Iran Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Situación parecida a la del ejército americano en Vietnam o el sovietico en Afganistán y no hace falta que te recuerde como acabó la cosa
> Cada uno hace la guerra como puede



Hay una diferencia: Vietnam o Afganistán están a 10.000 Km de Estados Unidos, pero Ucrania está a 600 Km de Moscú.

Quiero que os empiece a quedar claro:
Rusia jamás va ha permitir una Ucrania en la Otan, jamás. Putin ya ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que esta es una guerra "existencial". Antes de perder la guerra y tener misiles a tres minutos de Moscú apretará el botón rojo: Y me temo que lo vais a ver.


----------



## Iskra (2 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es el mausoleo de Lenin?
> La babuska le lleva flores y se santigua.
> 
> Las babuskas en Rusia tienen carta blanca.
> ...



Es la llama eterna. En un lateral del Kremlin.
El Mausoleo está en la Plaza roja.
Sitio, todo él, impresionante.

La cabeza les suele estallar a los ignorantes y a los dogmáticos. Está bien tener ideología, pero la realidad es siempre mucho más compleja.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Parece muy simple, algo que cualquier persona puede *VER* y *ENTENDER*, pero no hay quien los saque del "_ejjj que Rusia no tiene combustible para sus tanques_".
> El debate serio es imposible, está dinamitado.



Por eso tengo mil en ignore. Pierdo algunos matices de algunas intervenciones a cambio de la fluidez.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aplica tu intuición, busca dentro de ti.
> 
> Hay dos posibilidades: Que Dios exista o que no exista. Si no existe no sentirás nada cuando mueras, pero si existe, quizás el mismo se ponga más contento de que hayas creído en él.
> 
> Yo pienso que creer en Dios no supone algo malo para tu vida y sin embargo te da muchas cosas buenas. El ser humano necesita creer para ser feliz. Para mi eso ya es una prueba de que Dios existe.



En el mundo han existido miles de dioses a cada cual mas todopoderoso y ni uno solo ha conseguido hacer inmortal en este mundo al mas fiel de sus seguidores....¿no es realmente curioso?


----------



## seven up (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dictadores repugnantes porque te lo dice Lo País y el New York Times.
> 
> Libia e Irak eran dos de los países con la mayor calidad de vida de toda África y Asía (en el caso de Libia, la misma era la primera).
> 
> ...



Tal y como usted presenta a Sadam y a Gadafi, estos parecian las hermanas aventajados de Santa Teresa de Calcuta. Mientras que para mi sólo eran dos hijos de la gran puta. Unos hp que no se habían enterado de que sus negocios se habían acabado, ya que el mundo bipolar estaba desaparecido en ese momento y nadie iba a mover un dedo por ellos, más bien al contrario, les iban a joder bien entre todos. Lo del visto bueno sobre Kuwait, es la primera vez que lo oigo a pesar que ya tengo unos años. Como no sé lo pidiera a Gorbachov que era el que le armaba.

Otra cosa es que los intereses norteamericanos y de los de sus siervos, llevaron a estos países a su completa destrucción mientras su propaganda nos vendía la mentira de la igualdad, la paz, la libertad o la democracia. 

Prueba de que cada vez hay más incompetente y corrupto al mando de los países occidentales, es que han conseguido lo contrario de lo que pretendían. Ahora Irak es gobernado por la mayoría chiita, la misma rama islámica que su vecina y máxima enemiga occidental, Irán. Con Libia han conseguido un foco desestabilizador en el norte de Africa y una ruta directa para la inmigración ilegal y el terrorismo islámico. Todo un win-win de libro, no sólo no pillo cacho sino que aumentan mis enemigos.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

CONSECUENCIA DE ESTA GUERRA: Creación de Inestabilidad y radicalismo en todos las sociedades de Europa, empobrecimiento de Europa y en parte destrucción, frente al fortalecimiento del resto del mundo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te veo demasiado pesimista
> 
> Avances en el frente de Izyum desde el hundimiento del Moskvá
> 
> ...



En 17 días unos... 10 km... y en un área muy concreta del amplísimo frente... ¿es eso?


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el mundo han existido miles de dioses a cada cual mas todopoderoso y ni uno solo ha conseguido hacer inmortal en este mundo al mas fiel de sus seguidores....¿no es realmente curioso?



Bueno, si nos atenemos a lo que dice la biblia y los testigos de aquella época, Jesucristo salió de la tumba al tercer día.
Por otro lado: No me compares a los "Dioses" con Dios.
Simplemente analiza el mensaje de Jesucristo y te darás cuenta de la infinita superioridad moral del mismo frente al resto de "Dioses" de la humanidad:

"Ama al prójimo como a ti mismo (incluso a tus enemigos) y a Dios por encima de todas las cosas."
Ahora compara este mensaje con el de Zeus u Odín.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Pues* parecido al tuyo*.
> ¿Acaso te piensas que Dios en un ser material?



Anda ya... nadie espera eso. Hay muchas cosas no materiales en la vida en las que uno cree. Uno cree en al amor de los padres, de los hijos, etc. Eso es inmaterial.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Tal y como usted presenta a Sadam y a Gadafi, estos parecian las hermanas aventajados de Santa Teresa de Calcuta. Mientras que para mi sólo eran dos hijos de la gran puta. Unos hp que no se habían enterado de que sus negocios se habían acabado, ya que el mundo bipolar estaba desaparecido en ese momento y nadie iba a mover un dedo por ellos, más bien al contrario, les iban a joder bien entre todos. Lo del visto bueno sobre Kuwait, es la primera vez que lo oigo a pesar que ya tengo unos años. Como no sé lo pidiera a Gorbachov que era el que le armaba.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los intereses norteamericanos y de los de sus siervos, llevaron a estos países a su completa destrucción mientras su propaganda nos vendía la mentira de la igualdad, la paz, la libertad o la democracia.
> 
> Prueba de que cada vez hay más incompetente y corrupto al mando de los países occidentales, es que han conseguido lo contrario de lo que pretendían. Ahora Irak es gobernado por la mayoría chiita, la misma rama islámica que su vecina y máxima enemiga occidental, Irán. Con Libia han conseguido un foco desestabilizador en el norte de Africa y una ruta directa para la inmigración ilegal y el terrorismo islámico. Todo un win-win de libro, no sólo no pillo cacho sino que aumentan mis enemigos.



Solo una pregunta: ¿Has conocido a algún Iraki, Sirio o Libio? Yo si, y lo que me han contado no es lo que tú has leído en los medios occidentales. Medios pertenecientes en un 99% a fondos de inversion americanos.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

La diferencia es bastante importante:

1) Contra más cerca estén las nukes y contra más de ellas haya más difícil es pararlo mediante los sistemas S400 y S500.
2) Si a Putin le lanzan un misil a 600 KM de Moscú, al mismo no le da ni tiempo a bajarse al bunker del Kremlin.
3) Si no fueran importantes estos dos puntos anteriores no sé porqué los americanos se pusieron tan nerviosos con los cohetitos de Cuba ¿no?


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Todo lo que dices es falso. 

1. Hay mucho diferencia en tener a tu enemigo al lado de tu corazón que lejos. Hay muchas más amenazas que los nukes
2. Si gana la guerra Ucrania al día siguiente está en la OTAN
3. Acaso te crees que USA permitiría bases rusas en la frontera con México?
4. La causa de la guerra es que Ucrania se ha dejado manipular y enmerdar para ser usada como punta de lanza contra Rusia


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Esta pagina rusa confirmaría que los T 72 polacos son chatarra
> 
> *Un video de los tanques polacos T-72M1 entregados a Ucrania apareció en la Web*
> 
> ...




Yo no voy a ser menos. Ahí va mi aportación de arma definitiva.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Os presento al personaje que es primo putativo de Zopensky, toma mierda pero para irse a otro lado y vivir como un reyezuelo, mientras sus soldaditos van al frente a morir con su sieg heil, o allaj akbaj lo que sea que no son mas que la misma mierda. Esta gentuza tiene que desaparecer de la faz de la tierra no respetan ni a sus companeros caidos.


Lo que es mas chocante es ver que nazis judios nazis y islamocabras son la misma mierda y estan en linea con un pais de mierda llamado Isisrahell



Pero lo que mas mola es ver rabiar a las nenazas israhellitas echando burbujas de rabia por la comisura de los labios. Que judios muertos en el holocausto fueron obra no solo de nazis sino tambien de gentuza de su misma comunidad judia.

Son escoria y encima llama antisemita a cualquiera que le tosa cuando los números unos en antisemitismo son una parte de esa comunidad judia que matan a otros para justificar sus politicas militares y de agresividad con cualquier pais.









Siergiej Ławrow mówił o żydowskim pochodzeniu Hitlera. Izrael żąda przeprosin


Siergiej Ławrow podczas wywiadu z włoską telewizją Rete 4 powiedział, że Wołodymyr Zełenski, podobnie jak Adolf Hitler, ma żydowską krew. Szef rosyjskiego MSZ stwierdził też, że 'największymi antysemitami są sami Żydzi'. Izrael jest oburzony tymi słowami i żąda przeprosin od Moskwy.




wiadomosci.gazeta.pl













Israel demands apology for Russian FM’s ‘unforgivable’ claim Hitler had Jewish blood


Bennett blasts Lavrov's 'lies' as FM summons envoy for 'clarification'; Lavrov had defended 'denazification' of Zelensky-run Ukraine by saying 'some of worst antisemites are Jews'




www.timesofisrael.com













Lavrov: So what if Zelensky is Jewish, even Hitler ‘had Jewish blood’


Attempting to defend claims of need to 'denazify' Ukraine, Russian FM says 'some of the worst antisemites are Jews'; Yad Vashem slams comments as 'false, delusional and dangerous'




www.timesofisrael.com





Junto con EEUU/OTAN y israhell no son mas que una panda de asesinos y criminales


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> A cuales hechos te refieres? Yo solo veo montones de cadáveres y vehículos blindados ucranianos regados por todo el Donbass, así también centenares de prisioneros ucranianos. Por el lado de Kiev me suenan sus discursos a los de Adolfito en sus últimos meses de vida.
> 
> En fin!



Imágenes hay para todos los gustos y disgustos. Lo objetivo es (repito):
1.- Frentes sin cambios apreciables, desde hace más de 1 mes, y tras retirada ("repliegue") amplia de todo un enorme sector.
2.- Los mandamases uropedos y yanquis de paseo por Kiev cuando les sale del papo (que es a menudo)
3.- La vida en ucrolandia sigue (salvo alguna cola para echar gasofa puntualmente)
4.- Comunicaciones y tv a todo trapo con propaganda en la misma ucrolandia
5.- Mariupol dando por el saco, a día de hoy
6.- Las unidades ucras manteniendo el tipo en los choques, recibiendo armas (ahora ya incluso artlería pesada y carros) a tutiplen (eso de que son "obsoletas" es pura propaganda).
7.- Bajas rusas a diario, con ataques incluso en teritorio ruso y pérdida del buque insignia, mientras las lineas logísticas ucras continuan rulando.

¿Seguro que va todo viento en popa?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, si nos atenemos a lo que dice la biblia y los testigos de aquella época, Jesucristo salió de la tumba al tercer día.
> Por otro lado: No me compares a los "Dioses" con Dios.
> Simplemente analiza el mensaje de Jesucristo y te darás cuenta de la infinita superioridad moral del mismo frente al resto de "Dioses" de la humanidad:
> 
> ...



Cristo es un mito creado por el Cojo de Tarso, no existe el mínimo dato histórico que corrobore su existencia, excepto burdas falsificaciones a posteriori, el cristianismo es mitriadismo con un toque de santurroneria, rápidamente superada despues de su llegada al poder. Tan mayores y creyendo en seres imaginarios.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los tres conflictos me pilladron demasiado jóven, así que la única opinión que pueda dar es lo que haya leído. En el caso de Irán-Irak es una de las guerras absurdas de los 80, usarón ambiciones territoriales de un descerebrado como Sadan Husein para montar una guerra proxy con el objetivo de debilitar al Irán de los Ayatollah, en el bando Iraquí estaban la crem-de-la-crem: La URSS y EEUU, y en el bando iraní, pues hasta los EEUU quisieron hacer negocio vendiéndole armas, no vaya a ser que irak ganara, cinismo puro y duro, bueno, que coño, interés económico. Lo de Granada podría ser un calco a lo de las Islas Salomón "invasiones preventivas" y lo de Panama parecido a lo de Libia: derrocar y detener a un delincuente de forma arbitraria.
> 
> Todas las invasiones son condenables, si bien es cierto que el "status quo" actual solo refleja la victoria de naciones depredadoras del pasado (los conquistadores), cualquier intento de variarlo por la fuerza está ya más que superado desde el invento de la bomba nuclear. Entiendo que las fronteras en Europa están cerradas y *cualquier intento de variarlas es el apocalipsis, de ahí este "gatillazo" ruso de consecuencias terroríficas y de muy difícil solución *(Putin se ha equivocado, y no hay justitificación posible para más de 5 millones de refugiados), o el secesionismo "naif" catalán, intentando poner patas arriba la configuración actual de Europa Occidental creando nacioncillas de la señorita pepis.
> 
> ...



En los ultimos 40 años en Europa se han creado:
Lituania, Letonia, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Moldavia, Croacia, Eslovenia, Bosnia, Kosovo, Montenegro, North Macedona, Republica Checa, Eslovaquia, Donesk y Lugansk. Se ha integrado Crimea en Rusia y afortunadamente no ha habido un apocalipsis.
Y ha habido guerra en Africa, Europa, Asia y America.

Antes de esta guerra hemos puesto a Rusia entre la espada y la pared. Y en vez de intentar apaciguar las cosas solo hemos echado más leña al fuego.

Si como Ucrania manda un equipo negociador que obtiene avances en la negociación y tu propia gente te elimina es dificil llegar a acuerdos.

Unos días antes de la Invasión Rusia solo queria 2 cosas:

Que se respetasen los acuerdos de Minsk.
Que Ucrania se convirtiera en una nueva Finlandia (neutral).
Ahora 10.000 muertos después, no se va a conformar con eso. Y cuantos más muertos haya en la cazuela, más cara va a ser la paz para todos nosotros (y especialmente para los ucranianos)

Y deseo que gane Rusia por propio egoismo. Porque si Rusia no gana, podemos esperar un incremento de la destrucción que no deseo


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha producido una gran humareda en Azovstal, en Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46509
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045044



Se les esta quemando el estofado!


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el mundo han existido miles de dioses a cada cual mas todopoderoso y ni uno solo ha conseguido hacer inmortal en este mundo al mas fiel de sus seguidores....¿no es realmente curioso?



La inmortalidad es una promesa. En las promesas se confía o no.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el mundo han existido miles de dioses a cada cual mas todopoderoso y ni uno solo ha conseguido hacer inmortal en este mundo al mas fiel de sus seguidores....¿no es realmente curioso?



Y la similitudes que hay entre todos ellos (copy-paste cultural)... Pero camarada Zhu no olvide un hecho antropológico fundamental: la búsqueda de la transcendencia, el impulso espiritual es innato al hombre. Es como el instinto de supervivencia, siempre está dentro. Las ideologías malignas que tratan de negarlo, o coartarlo, terminan con millones de lobotomizados adorando a Kim, Stalin o Lenin, por poner unos ejemplos.

La religión es completamente necesaria en cualquier sociedad sana. Yo no cree en Dios, pero si me dieran a elegir, preferiría vivir en una sociedad católica como la de antes, que una sociedad atea, anti-humana, abortista, como la de ahora.


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

Venga compro la propaganda, 600 tanques destruidos. Eso a otro ejército significaría la total destrucción de su fuerza acorazada 

El tema es que Rusia dispone de *12000

Ha perdido un 5%*

Un gran derrota...


----------



## Silverado72 (2 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Se les esta quemando el estofado!



Más bien se está quemando el regimiento Azov, todo a mayor gloria del payaso juden. Ironías del destino.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cristo es un mito creado por el Cojo de Tarso, no existe el mínimo dato histórico que corrobore su existencia, excepto burdas falsificaciones a posteriori, el cristianismo es mitriadismo con un toque de santurroneria, rápidamente superada despues de su llegada al poder. Tan mayores y creyendo en seres imaginarios.



Las pruebas de la existencia de Jesús son aplastantes. Básicamente porque los Judíos eran bastantes buenos escribas y lo registraban todo de forma metódica. Incluso en escritos romanos de la época se habla de Jesús (y también entre los propios escritos de Judíos enemigos de Jésus). Si Jesús no hubiera existido no sé porque los Judíos le atacan tanto en su "toráh": Bastaría con que dijeran "nunca existió". ¿No crees? 

Hay mucha gente que ha intentado demostrar que el Cristianismo es Zoroastrismo, Mitriadismo, incluso una adaptación de la religión Egipcia... Todas las pruebas han fracasado.

Además, te repito: El Cristianismo es superior moralmente a todo (aunque muchos mal llamados cristianos hayan cometido barbaridades). Y eso para mi es una prueba de su existencia (sobre todo en un época plagada de Dioses malvados y vengativos).

PS; Entiendo que seas ateo y tengas tu punto de vista. Quizás deberíamos abrir otro hilo para no crear un subhilo de off-topics.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuerzas rusas y LPR atacando Liman.



Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Policía Pérez (2 May 2022)

Yo nunca habia creido que habia CMs en el foro, me parecia exageracion, pero desde que el calbo ha puesto mas jodido entrar por Tor suelo leer esto deslogeado
Y me cago en mi puta madre que si existen. Y ademas es que deben ir por horarios, fichando como en el trabajo
El del avatar del pingüino que se pasa toda la putisima tarde espameando esto, con varios mensajes por pagina. Deja de postear el y aparece el de la bandera española, el de la cara desfigurada, y todo asi

Es acojonante, vomitivo, asqueroso, luego como para fiarse de las televisiones si ni en un puto foro marginal te puedes librar de esta escoria vendida y amoral


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cristo es un mito creado por el Cojo de Tarso, no existe el mínimo dato histórico que corrobore su existencia, excepto burdas falsificaciones a posteriori, el cristianismo es mitriadismo con un toque de santurroneria, rápidamente superada despues de su llegada al poder. Tan mayores y creyendo en seres imaginarios.



Zhu, cambia de lecturas. El Jesús histórico es real. Hace mucho años, cuando aún tenía esperanza que Dios existiera, leí bastantes libros sobre el asunto, y es un asunto históricamente muy claro. Hay muchas pruebas.

Sobre lo del 'a-posteriori', sí, creo que hay muchos rasgos de Jesús que se desarrollaron después para casarlos con las creencias y costumbres asentadas en otras religiones. La misma fecha del nacimiento de Jesús, el 25 de Diciembre, es un ejemplo de eso.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Las pruebas de la existencia de Jesús son aplastantes. Básicamente porque los Judíos eran bastantes buenos escribas y lo registraban todo de forma metódica. Incluso en escritos romanos de la época se habla de Jesús (y también entre los propios escritos de Judíos enemigos de Jésus). Si Jesús no hubiera existido no sé porque los Judíos le atacan tanto en su "toráh": Bastaría con que dijeran "nunca existió". ¿No crees?
> 
> Hay mucha gente que ha intentado demostrar que el Cristianismo es Zoroastrismo, Mitriadismo, incluso una adaptación de la religión Egipcia... Todas las pruebas han fracasado.
> 
> ...



No es necesario, salude a Steve


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El 30 de abril, un cartel bastante grosero fue colocado en una parada de transporte público cerca de la embajada rusa en Suecia. Llamaba a los empleados de la misión diplomática nacional "chekistas", les instaba a solicitar asesoramiento en materia de asilo político y contenía las siguientes líneas:
> 
> "¿No es difícil para ti ir a trabajar? ¿No te da vergüenza al final de la jornada laboral? Pronto será demasiado tarde para "ir".
> 
> ...



Se nota que no tienen ya bastante problemas internos...Me parece que les va el sado.


----------



## Silverado72 (2 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Yo nunca habia creido que habia CMs en el foro, me parecia exageracion, pero desde que el calbo ha puesto mas jodido entrar por Tor suelo leer esto deslogeado
> Y me cago en mi puta madre que si existen. Y ademas es que deben ir por horarios, fichando como en el trabajo
> El del avatar del pingüino que se pasa toda la putisima tarde espameando esto, con varios mensajes por pagina. Deja de postear el y aparece el de la bandera española, el de la cara desfigurada, y todo asi
> 
> Es acojonante, vomitivo, asqueroso, luego como para fiarse de las televisiones si ni en un puto foro marginal te puedes librar de esta escoria vendida y amoral



Así es más divertido. En el peor de los casos, basta recordar que ignore es nuestro amigo.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Imágenes hay para todos los gustos y disgustos. Lo objetivo es (repito):
> 1.- Frentes sin cambios apreciables, desde hace más de 1 mes, y tras retirada ("repliegue") amplia de todo un enorme sector.
> 2.- Los mandamases uropedos y yanquis de paseo por Kiev cuando les sale del papo (que es a menudo)
> 3.- La vida en ucrolandia sigue (salvo alguna cola para echar gasofa puntualmente)
> ...



Los los puntos 2, 3, 4 son cuando menos muy mejorables. Carecen de sentido ciertas cosas, que ademas serian facilmente solucionables. A mi me da la impresión de que Putin esta haciendo un Mariano, se ha ido a leer el Marca y poco menos que espera que el follon se solucione solo.

Solo con volar los putos puentes, le daban un cambio de cara al asunto, pero nadie se atreve a dar la orden.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Rejon, pero que propagandistas más tontos sois. Leí la entrevista a Lavrov y no decía eso. Decía que se puede ser judío y antisemita. Cosa que es incontestable, aunque sólo fuera por los miles de judíos que lucharon al lado de Hitler en la IIWW. Ser judío y antisemita no es más difícil que ser español y anti-español, aquí tenemos un huevo de ejemplos.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

*Informe de Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a las 19:00 horas del 2 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron 36 instalaciones militares ucranianas durante el día.

Entre ellos: cinco puestos de mando y control, incluidos los puestos de mando y control de los batallones de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada y de la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil; 25 reductos, zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las AFU, incluso en la zona de ALEKSANDROVKA de la formación nazi de Aydar.

Cerca de la localidad de Pokrovske, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, fue destruido un almacén de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería. También se destruyeron cuatro lanzadores de misiles S-300 y una estación de radar de reconocimiento y puntería cerca de la aldea de Mezhevaia.

La aviación táctica y militar de la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacó 13 bastiones y zonas de concentración de personal y equipos militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

▪ Las fuerzas de cohetes durante el día atacaron cuatro zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las AFU, así como dos puestos de mando, incluido el puesto de mando de la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada ucraniana en la zona de PODALOVKA.

▪Las unidades de artillería atacaron dos puestos de mando, ocho baterías de artillería, 12 reductos y 28 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar.

Hasta 170 nacionalistas, así como 36 unidades de armas y equipos militares de las AFU fueron destruidos.

▪Los medios de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar-TB2 cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy. También fueron derribados cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de los asentamientos de Chervonyi Oskol y NEVSKOYE en la región de Kharkiv, así como de VESELOYE en la República Popular de Donetsk.

Además, se interceptaron cinco cohetes Smerch en los distritos de Izyum, Topolskoye y Malaya Kamyshevakha.

▪ Un total de 146 aviones, 112 helicópteros, 690 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 285 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 2.760 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 316 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.246 artillería de campaña y morteros, y 2.578 vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.
#Rusia, Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/46522


----------



## Elimina (2 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y este Reagan:
> 
> Vuelo 655 de Iran Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Es curiosa la terminología que se utiliza en ambas páginas para describir la causa de los derribos: en el de la IRAN AIR, derribado en julio del 88, se dice "derribado por el crucero EEUU...", mientras que en el de la PANAM, derribado en diciembre, pone "atentado terrorista".
Como siempre, el lenguaje es la punta de lanza de la propaganda. Lo peor que nos dejaron los nazis alemanes no fue la ideología, sino lo que heredó "occidente".


----------



## dabuti (2 May 2022)

Bruselas ultima un embargo progresivo al petróleo ruso con la oposición de la Hungría de Orbán


La Comisión Europea está preparando una propuesta a los 27 que prevé la prohibición del petróleo ruso de aquí a final de año, que cuenta con el visto bueno de Alemania, hasta ahora reticente




www.eldiario.es





Cuando Rusia le diga a Alemania que si no quiere compar petróleo tampoco le va a vender gas natural, verás las risas.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas destruyen tres drones Bayraktar TB-2 cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Además, cuatro drones ucranianos han sido derribados en la región de Kharkiv, así como dentro de las fronteras de la república popular de Donetsk

t.me/boris_rozhin/46523


----------



## doced11 (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La diferencia es bastante importante:
> 
> 1) Contra más cerca estén las nukes y contra más de ellas haya más difícil es pararlo mediante los sistemas S400 y S500.
> 2) Si a Putin le lanzan un misil a 600 KM de Moscú, al mismo no le da ni tiempo a bajarse al bunker del Kremlin.
> 3) Si no fueran importantes estos dos puntos anteriores no sé porqué los americanos se pusieron tan nerviosos con los cohetitos de Cuba ¿no?



Ni siquiera es necesario mencionar las nukes, con observar un mapa es suficiente. Como dije hace unas semanas, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí se tiene acceso rápido a las zonas más ricas en petróleo, carbón y agricultura, además de ser de las más pobladas y con un clima tolerable. Si Hitler hubiese podido lanzar la Operación Barbarroja desde ahí, en vez de desde Polonia, la II Guerra Mundial habría acabado de otro modo.

No, Rusia jamás consentirá que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.

Respecto a las nukes, hay menos distancia a Moscú, o similar, desde Letonia que desde Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Estas cosas me parten el puto alma. Y que haya *hijos de puta* que defiendan las atrocidades rusas..


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No es necesario, salude a Steve
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045126



¿Quien es Steve?


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.

O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
inamovible?


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Inquietud en Italia por la propaganda rusa en sus televisiones.*
> Italia investiga *los mensajes propagandísticos a favor de Rusia de su presidente, Vladimir Putin,* y sobre la invasión de Ucrania que cada día llegan a sus televisiones, el último de ellos una entrevista al ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, que ha suscitado un gran revuelo. Adolfo Urso, presidente del Comité Parlamentario para la Seguridad de la República (COPASIR), que supervisa las actividades de Inteligencia, explicó este lunes que se ha previsto *una investigación específica con los directivos de la televisión pública, RAI, y de la Autoridad para la Garantía de las Comunicaciones (Agcom)*.
> 
> El temor es la difusión de noticias falsas o de propaganda en las tertulias de sus televisiones y, según declaró Urso, *"la entrevista a Lavrov, por el modo en que tuvo lugar y la montaña de mentiras que propinó, confirma esas preocupaciones".*
> ...



¿Vas a explicar la montaña de mentiras o vas a hacer como la periodista del pais con la pregunta de que es la extrema derecha?


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Ni siquiera es necesario mencionar las nukes, con observar un mapa es suficiente. Como dije hace unas semanas, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí se tiene acceso rápido a las zonas más ricas en petróleo, carbón y agricultura, además de ser de las más pobladas y con un clima tolerable. Si Hitler hubiese podido lanzar la Operación Barbarroja desde ahí, en vez de desde Polonia, la II Guerra Mundial habría acabado de otro modo.
> 
> No, Rusia jamás consentirá que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.
> 
> Respecto a las nukes, hay menos distancia a Moscú, o similar, *desde Letonia que desde Ucrania.*



No, mira el mapa. aparte que ya serían dos frentes a contener y con una frontera con Ucrania inmensa.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Han aparecido en la red imágenes de un gran incidente con humo en el Azovstal de Mariupol.

t.me/Soldierline/5273


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

La inteligencia ucraniana registra actividad en el aeródromo de Tiraspol. Las fuentes dicen que Rusia planea aterrizar aviones y helicópteros de transporte Il-76 en Transnistria que vuelan desde la Crimea ocupada. Al mismo tiempo, en Chisinau, Rusia planea organizar disturbios y protestas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

claro que si campeon y el de los prismaticos tambien esta manipulado (que apenas se mueve) y las sombras que da hacia hitler tambien, vete a tomar por culo nazi









‘A super-hero legend’: Ukraine admits ‘Ghost of Kyiv’ fighter pilot is a myth


Social media credited mystery pilot with shooting down tens of Russian jets since start of invasion, but after media reports falsely identify slain pilot, air force comes clean




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Arraki (2 May 2022)

Gonzalo Lira ya demostró que los ucranianos comen uno y cuentan 20 y que además existen escenarios donde actores recrean batallas imaginarias.

Y eso casi le cuesta la vida.

Todos esos informes de tanques destruidos son humo


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Se repite el modus operandi de Georgia 2008 y Ucrania 2013.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 May 2022)

Situación actual en la 'Planta Azovstal' Actualmente no está claro si esto es el resultado de los ataques aéreos de los rusos o si es un intento desesperado de las AFU de defender el cielo...

*





Alguien ha prendido fuego a la acería.*


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> *Yo nunca habia creido que habia CMs en el foro*, me parecia exageracion, pero desde que el calbo ha puesto mas jodido entrar por Tor suelo leer esto deslogeado
> Y me cago en mi puta madre que si existen. Y ademas es que deben ir por horarios, fichando como en el trabajo
> El del avatar del pingüino que se pasa toda la putisima tarde espameando esto, con varios mensajes por pagina. Deja de postear el y aparece el de la bandera española, el de la cara desfigurada, y todo asi
> 
> Es acojonante, vomitivo, asqueroso, luego como para fiarse de las televisiones si ni en un puto foro marginal te puedes librar de esta escoria vendida y amoral



Joer...

Siempre los hubo. Eso si, desde la irrupción de los " nuevos" partidos políticos allá por 2014 ya se hizo algo cotidiano


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿Vas a explicar la montaña de mentiras o vas a hacer como la periodista del pais con la pregunta de que es la extrema derecha?



Francamente no sé a qué están jugando con esas declaraciones tan incendiarias. ¿Qué pretenden?


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Quien es Steve?



Imagino que es el fallecido actor steve mcqueen el que sale en la foto....


----------



## Silverado72 (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Han aparecido en la red imágenes de un gran incidente con humo en el Azovstal de Mariupol.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5273
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045134



Están friendo a los hombres del regimiento Azov y lo que queda de la 36º brigada


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Inquietud en Italia por la propaganda rusa en sus televisiones.*
> Italia investiga *los mensajes propagandísticos a favor de Rusia de su presidente, Vladimir Putin,* y sobre la invasión de Ucrania que cada día llegan a sus televisiones, el último de ellos una entrevista al ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, que ha suscitado un gran revuelo. Adolfo Urso, presidente del Comité Parlamentario para la Seguridad de la República (COPASIR), que supervisa las actividades de Inteligencia, explicó este lunes que se ha previsto *una investigación específica con los directivos de la televisión pública, RAI, y de la Autoridad para la Garantía de las Comunicaciones (Agcom)*.
> 
> El temor es la difusión de noticias falsas o de propaganda en las tertulias de sus televisiones y, según declaró Urso, *"la entrevista a Lavrov, por el modo en que tuvo lugar y la montaña de mentiras que propinó, confirma esas preocupaciones".*
> ...



yo que soy italiana, te digo, no nos tragamos lo que nos cuentan en la tele tontolaba ni siquiera la rai hay muchos que no estan a favor de la otan ni de que nos metan en una guerra a futuro (y por ocurrir). No nos interesa esto, sino que el puto Draghi se vaya del poder que no lo hemos elegido ninguno. Inquietud tus muertos


----------



## manodura79 (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Por qué este túnel lleva funcionando más de dos meses t.me/epoddubny/10286 y por qué cientos de tanques, vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, artillería, MLRS, combustible, municiones y otras cosas se mueven de Europa a Ucrania a través de él las 24 horas del día? No hay respuesta.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46479
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han reforzado la seguridad en el túnel de Beskydsky con defensa aérea y personal militar para mantener el equipo militar en tránsito desde Europa.​​El túnel, situado en la frontera de las regiones de Lviv y Zakarpattia,​representa una arteria de transporte clave entre​Europa Occidental y Ucrania.​​Según fuentes públicas, el túnel de Beskydy es el segundo túnel ferroviario más largo de Ucrania (después del túnel de Lutuhyn, en la región de Luhansk). Tiene 1.764 metros de largo, 8,5 metros de alto y 10,5 metros de ancho.​​El túnel discurre a 182 metros de profundidad desde la superficie de la cresta de Beskids. El espesor de la capa de refuerzo de hormigón armado es de unos 70 cm.​​La capacidad es de 100 trenes al día.​​t.me/epoddubny/10286​​Ver archivo adjunto 1044874​



Cositas que no se entienden de esta "guerra". Como estar viendo una peli mala de domingo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

ijnore tontoelculo, hasta nunca manipulador


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)



Acojonante el artículo pro ateísmo del New York Times hoy (en portada). Para que luego nos digan que no se está promocionando el ateísmo desde las más altas instancias:

Opinion | How to Pray to a God You Don’t Believe In

Por cierto: Lo País lleva escribiendo artículos contra la iglesia Católica desde hace dos años. día sí y día también.

Pregunta, si Dios no existe, ¿Por qué esa obsesión últimamente en los medios con negar a Dios, atacar a la iglesia y poner artículos a favor del ateismo? Lo mismo es que los que nos gobiernan no son tan "ateos" y creen en "algo" (solo que no quieren que sepamos que es ese "algo" en lo que creen).


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)



Has visto un vídeo con la bandera de la Victoria de la URSS y te has quedado con el dedo tieso repitiendo el mismo post


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo que soy italiana, te digo, no nos tragamos lo que nos cuentan en la tele tontolaba ni siquiera la rai hay muchos que no estan a favor de la otan ni de que nos metan en una guerra a futuro (y por ocurrir). No nos interesa esto, sino que el puto Draghi se vaya del poder que no lo hemos elegido ninguno. Inquietud tus muertos



joder, al menos Dragui es un tío con empaque intelectual. Os lo cambiamos por nuestro matón de discoteca.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, al menos Dragui es un tío con empaque intelectual. Os lo cambiamos por nuestro matón de discoteca.



no insultes mi inteligencia, está dejando el pais hecho una mierda, y cada vez mas pobre. Tu maton fué elegido por las urnas. El mio no.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo que soy italiana, te digo, no nos tragamos lo que nos cuentan en la tele tontolaba ni siquiera la rai hay muchos que no estan a favor de la otan ni de que nos metan en una guerra a futuro (y por ocurrir). No nos interesa esto, sino que el puto Draghi se vaya del poder que no lo hemos elegido ninguno. Inquietud tus muertos



Calla puta zorra y encima italiana...anda y que te follen mal parida.......


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo solo discuto de terrenales, los gori goris se los dejo a otros (que alguien le diga a esa alma candida que lo he mandado al ignore socarronamente)



Vale, vale, creo que todos lo hemos entendido. No hace falta repetirlo tanto.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no insultes mi inteligencia, está dejando el pais hecho una mierda, y cada vez mas pobre. Tu maton fué elegido por las urnas. El mio no.



nuestro matón fue elegido con los votos de los etarras, prefiero a Dragui un trillón de veces


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> nuestro matón fue elegido con los votos de los etarras, prefiero a Dragui un trillón de veces



Ojo, que Dragui es un hijo de la gran puta. Hay pruebas consistentes que dicen del mismo que es una agente de la CIA y el máximo exponente del Deep State americano en Europa.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vale, vale, creo que todos lo hemos entendido. No hace falta repetirlo tanto.



No me culpe a mi de los fallos de Spectrum, esoy harto de borrar mis propios mensajes repetidos, el foro va como una mierda, o no se publican los post o salen disparados con un solo clic, es desesperante.


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

Jojojo

*Italy Says It's Open To Paying For Russian Gas In Rubles...Then Denies It*


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calla puta zorra y encima italiana...anda y que te follen mal parida.......



Para ti imbecil me rio de tus muertos carafiambre


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no insultes mi inteligencia, está dejando el pais hecho una mierda, y cada vez mas pobre. Tu maton fué elegido por las urnas. El mio no.



Tú... inteligencia????anda y que te folle un mono malafollá


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

Donbass. Un trabajo épico de los Grad MLRS en las posiciones de las AFU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46526

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojo, que Dragui es un hijo de la gran puta. Hay pruebas consistentes que dicen del mismo que es una agente de la CIA y el máximo exponente del Deep State americano en Europa.



Pues todos los funcionarios y pensionistas de Ejpaña (e Italia) deberían besar el suelo por donde pase Mr Dragui ....


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para ti imbecil me rio de tus muertos carafiambre



Si esto es verdad, se va a liar muy gorda. Este no es un mercenario, es un general de un ejército de la OTAN. Crear bichos en laboratorios en la frontera con Rusia es un casus Belli.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojo, que Dragui es un hijo de la gran puta. Hay pruebas consistentes que dicen del mismo que es una agente de la CIA y el máximo exponente del Deep State americano en Europa.



Eso diselo a Roedr que no se entera de la peli, desde que estamos en la otan no tenemos ni soberania y dice que prefiere al Draghi, tu quieres venirte a italia y lo miras por ti mismo? que esta peor que Hispanistan


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pues todos los funcionarios y pensionistas de Ejpaña (e Italia) deberían besar el suelo por donde pase Mr Dragui ....



No sé si simplemente eres tonto o un traidor.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*La pérdida sin precedentes de los oficiales rusos es el resultado de la "incompetencia sorprendente" de los militares rusos* - dijo el ex Comandante Aliado Supremo de la OTAN Almirante James Stavridis


----------



## jimmyjump (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Venga compro la propaganda, 600 tanques destruidos. Eso a otro ejército significaría la total destrucción de su fuerza acorazada
> 
> El tema es que Rusia dispone de *12000
> 
> ...



¿Dispone de 12.000 según Rusia? Porque visto lo visto no me extrañaría que fueran la cuarta parte


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Deme algún argumento, más allá de la frase insulsa y manida. ¿Se imagina a lo iraquíes hundiendo patrulleras usanas durante la guerra del golfo?



SER 

Álvaro Guerrero Jiménezguerreroalvaro_
Radio Córdoba16/05/2020 - 13:49 h CEST 

El *7 de abril de 2003* es una fecha que quedará en la memoria de todos los cordobeses, pero sobre todo en la de la familia de Julio Anguita. *Su hijo, Julio Anguita Parrado, moría alcanzado por un misil lanzado por el ejército iraquí* mientras realizaba sus labores de corresponsal de guerra para el diario _El Mundo_.

El ataque, lanzado contra un *Centro de Mando del ejército de Estados Unidos en Bagdad*, se cobraba también la vida del fotoperiodista Christian Liebig y dos soldados estadounidenses. Se produjo como respuesta a las ofensivas militares en Irak por parte de EE.UU. y solo un día después, el diario *El País, contabilizaba en 8 el número de reporteros muertos en tan solo 19 días* de guerra de Irak.

----
Julio Anguita Parrado cubría el conflicto "empotrado" en una de las divisiones del ejército gusano, como se denominaba entonces a la situación en la que se movían los corresponsales de prensa. Se trataba de evitar que tuvieran plena libertad para desplazarse por el terreno.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿cuantos bunkeres para la población hay en españa?


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En 17 días unos... 10 km... y en un área muy concreta del amplísimo frente... ¿es eso?



Yo creo alguno olvidó lo que Putin dijo en su discurso previo al ataque en Ucrania.

Era simple, se resumía en Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar. No dijo conquistar Ucrania en ningún momento.

Y donde nos encontramos ahora, con Occidente rearmando a Ucrania a marchas forzadas. Rearme implica que Ucrania perdió sus armas, es decir cumple en parte la promesa de desmilitarizar.

Queda desmilitarizar en el sentido del componente humano, ya se comentó que casi el 70% de las fuerzas armadas en Ucrania están en el Dombas.

La idea no es avanzar, sino acabar con las tropas y sus equipamientos. Dentro de tal proceso indirectamente se desnazifica el ejercito.

Desarmada Ucrania tal como se planeó, el problema surge en el constante rearme, de ahi que lo importante sea acabar con las tropas que tendrían que empuñar esas armas.

Se comenta del envío constante de reservistas Ucranianos al frente oriental, hecho que confirma la constante perdida de efectivos por parte de Kiev, cumpliendo de este modo el plan de desmilitarizar. 

Y puestos a destruir un ejercito que es mas fácil, tenerlos todos concentrados en un mismo sitio o avanzar ampliando el frente? Yo veo mas fácil dejarles que traigan tropas y avanzar lentamente.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*El liderazgo militar ruso está tratando de reponer su ejército mediante el reclutamiento de nuevos "voluntarios" *para el servicio militar por contrato de toda Rusia, excepto Moscú. 
Para hacer esto, *se ha establecido la cuota para reclutar a 200 personas de cada distrito por semana, * según la inteligencia ucraniana, el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

El canciller alemán Scholz hizo un llamamiento a Rusia para que negocie la paz con Ucrania, afirmando que sin ello no se podrán levantar las sanciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46524


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú... inteligencia????anda y que te folle un mono malafollá



Tu para mi siempre seras un bufon con el CI de un mono, algo que decir de mi post sobre simbolos y cascos nazis? nada? no eres mas que un hijo de puta gulageable


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Fiscal General Irina Venediktova:
El primer sospechoso de los asesinatos de Bucha, el comandante de la unidad de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia, Serhiy Kolotsei, ha sido identificado.

Este militar mató a 4 hombres desarmados en Bucha el 18 de marzo.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Imágenes hay para todos los gustos y disgustos. Lo objetivo es (repito):
> 1.- Frentes sin cambios apreciables, desde hace más de 1 mes, y tras retirada ("repliegue") amplia de todo un enorme sector.
> 2.- Los mandamases uropedos y yanquis de paseo por Kiev cuando les sale del papo (que es a menudo)
> 3.- La vida en ucrolandia sigue (salvo alguna cola para echar gasofa puntualmente)
> ...



Según un opinador y general de sófa: 

1.- El que intenta romper el frente en el Donbass es Rusia, previo ataque de ablandamiento de las defensas, trincheras y búnkeres construidos durante ocho años, son defensas en profundidad, intentar hacer un movimiento rápido de envolvimiento solo traerá mayores perdidas y posibles ataques en los flancos en zonas en dónde hay sectores boscosos, por eso se está teniendo extremo cuidado con las ganancias territoriales y limpiándolas a conciencia para que no queden focos de resistencia en retaguardia. Asimismo hay que considerar que el existe un factor de 1:1 entre defensores y atacantes y hasta el momento no se desea aumentar esa capacidad.
2.- No le veo mayor problema que se paseen por Kiev o Livv, esas demostraciones no ganan la guerra es simple propaganda para consumo local y de occidente.
3.- La vida en Ucrania no es de lo más normal, recuerde que en Kherson, Nikolayev, Khakov, Donest y Lugans hay operaciones de combate activas y según recuerdo aún sobre papeles siguen perteneciendo a Ucrania, así también ya salieron como "refugiados" más de cinco millones de habitantes que en su mayoría nunca regresaran a un país que quedara dividido y devastado en infraestructura y económicamente, cuando en occidente les asignaran las "paguitas" correspondientes. Los que queden en esas tierras que pronto serán "Repúblicas Populares" independientes en su gran mayoría serán pro-rusos.
4.- La contra-propagando rusa está activa y pasivamente siendo introducida y expandida en los territorios liberados, incluso en Kherson ha comenzado la circulación del Rublo.
5.- Mariúpol está liberada y la vida ha comenzado a florecer nuevamente, la Planta de Azovtal puede quedarse así como está durante años, con los remanentes del batallón Azov comiéndose entre ellos para mayor disfrute.
6.- Le menciono lo recibido por Ucrania T-72 y BMP-1 de los años 70' sin modificación alguna y en cantidades escasas, sistema AA alemán de los años 60', equipo blindado americano para el transporte de tropas de la guerra de Vietnam, del armamento actual los Bayraktar turcos a la fecha son derribados cuando aparecen en el cielo, los Javelin, M-Lab y Stinger, si causaron daños fue al principio de la operación especial, ahora todos los días son abandonados por las tropas que deberían usarlos.
7.- El hundimiento del "Moskva" aún es un misterio, si usted desea dar como cierto la historia de los "Neptune" es su decisión ya sigo pensando que hay mucho cabo suelto al respecto, ya que si tan efectivos fueron para hundir al buque insignia de la flota rusa en el Mar Negro no entiendo el motivo de no seguir usándolos, tanto así que los puertos siguen bloqueados inclusive mediante comunicación del mismo gobierno ucraniano. En cuanto a las bajas esto es un conflicto armado y bajas siempre habrá y errores también pero según la información que llega ya no veo soldados rusos prisioneros, imágenes de tanques rusos destruidos o abandonados y/o largas columnas de camiones logísticos. El bombardeo de territorio ruso es en ocasiones anecdótico y solo en unas ocasiones ha sido grave, sin embargo este punto se debe mejorar y me imagino que van en ese camino.

No pienso cambiar su forma de ver este conflicto, sin embargo me tome el tiempo para aclarar al resto de lectores mi punto de vista. 

Saludos,


----------



## quinciri (2 May 2022)

¿ Y ustedes qué piensan ?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 May 2022)

Según USA


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> SER
> 
> Álvaro Guerrero Jiménezguerreroalvaro_
> Radio Córdoba16/05/2020 - 13:49 h CEST
> ...



Eso era el mismísimo frente y se trataba del "centro de mando" de una brigada... repito, una brigada en choque o maniobra ofensiva... No un barco americano. De esos incidentes con centros de mando de brigada ha debido de haber un montón en esta guerra con ucrolandia, las hay a diario y me temo que no van a ir a menos. Los yanquis entraron en Iraq el 20 de marzo, arrasando como es preceptivo toda la infraestructura y aplastando la moral de resistencia enemiga, y el 9 de mayo entraban en Bagdad.
Tras esconderse como una rata, pillaron a Sadam y lo colgaron, en diciembre de ese mismo año. No parece que tenga mucho que ver con esta operación rusa, la verdad.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu para mi siempre seras un bufon con el CI de un mono, algo que decir de mi post sobre simbolos y cascos nazis? nada? no eres mas que un hijo de puta gulageable



Mejor bufon que una zorra puta barata y encima italiana......malafollá..por cierto anda y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos...HDLGP......


----------



## Harman (2 May 2022)

El puente Liman-Slaviansk no fue volado completamente por las AFU, y fue volado a toda prisa, abandonando la zona cuando las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron. También en los pilones se pueden ver explosivos intactos que no detonaron.

t.me/Soldierline/5276


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

Impactos de artillería al sur del río Donetsk y los puentes volados por los ucranianos marcados con cruces....


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pero si en Finlandia sólo viven 5M de personas.
¿Cómo van a tener 900.000 reservistas?


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No sé si simplemente eres tonto o un traidor.



Ya no os acordáis de lo ocurrido en julio de 2012?

ah que acabas de registrarte en el foro... quizás tuvieras 12 años por aquellas fechas o simplemente no tenias ni puta idea de nada


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

NUEVO: Funcionarios ucranianos ahora creen que 1.202 civiles fueron asesinados por tropas rusas cerca de la capital de Kiev después de identificar 8 fosas comunes más: Jefe Adjunto de la Policía de Kiev

"Estos son civiles con signos de tortura", dijo Maksym Ocheretianyi. "Les dieron un tiro en la cabeza". 

 


Ocheretianyi dijo que las ocho fosas comunes contenían 148 muertos, la mayoría cerca de Bucha.

Las víctimas tenían las manos y los pies atados, y algunos también recibieron disparos en las piernas, agregó.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El día anterior, el 1 de mayo de 2022, la iniciativa legislativa del congresista Adam Kinzinger, quien presentó un proyecto de resolución que permitía la entrada de tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania, hizo bastante ruido para su consideración en la Cámara de Representantes. En la prensa nacional, esto fue inmediatamente interpretado como un paso hacia el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial con un intercambio de ataques nucleares mutuos entre Rusia y Estados Unidos. Pero, ¿es todo tan dramático como parece a primera vista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ (...)Nuestros muchachos no están muriendo ahora, liberándola de los nazis, para convertirse en una especie de sinvergüenzas estadounidenses que bombardearon dos ciudades japonesas en 1945. _


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.




Dejo la cita para repasarla en tres semanas.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, se va a liar muy gorda. Este no es un mercenario, es un general de un ejército de la OTAN. Crear bichos en laboratorios en la frontera con Rusia es un casus Belli.



Según leí hace unas horas lo habían transladado a Moscú para hacerle unas preguntitas...Si encuentro el enlace lo pongo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Yo creo alguno olvidó lo que Putin dijo en su discurso previo al ataque en Ucrania.
> 
> Era simple, se resumía en Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar. No dijo conquistar Ucrania en ningún momento.
> 
> ...



Amigo Cryfar...la moral es muy importante, pero la verdad es aún más importante. Sobre todo para entender lo que pasa en el mundo y en ucronazilandia en particular. Perdone, y desde el mayor respeto, pero lo que dice no se sustenta, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Si quieres desmilitarizar, tienes que aplastar al enemigo, forzarle a la rendición y a entregar las armas, con un dominio tal que le impida, de facto, volverse a rearmar. Lo que vemos es justísimo lo contrario...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Lavrov está metiendo presión a la olla. Es muy inteligente.
Le hace ver a la OTAN que puede decir esa burrada y que en Israel (socio preferente de EEUU) seguirán callados como putas.
Como se ha dicho atrás, Israel sabe que si comete un desliz Rusia puede lanzar una guerra proxy contra los EEUU en territorio israelí, utilizando para ello a cualquier milicia armada de la zona, incluso con propio armamento Otánico (Rusia ya tiene centenas de manpads capturados) o también incluso financiando a algún país sea Irán, Siria, Líbano, como estan haciendo ahora con Ucrania.
Los israelíes se están andando con pies de plomo,llos EEUU los han dejado en una posición dificil.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Dejo la cita para repasarla en tres semanas.



Nada en el mundo me gustaría más que estar equivocado, de cabo a plano. Ojalá.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Aburridas tienen que estar las cosas terrenales para tener que debatir sobre las celestiales... Amén.
> 
> O ¿será la calma antes de la tormenta? Es lo que pasa cuando nos vamos aproximando al punto
> en el que descubrimos lo que sucede cuando una fuerza imparable se encuentra con un objeto
> inamovible?



Eso era un choque indescriptible...


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor bufon que una zorra puta barata y encima italiana......malafollá..por cierto anda y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos...HDLGP......



Comete esto carafiambre!


Y de esto callais, tu incluido joputa


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Comete esto cacho puta


----------



## Expected (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia pide a los Veintisiete sanciones contra el petróleo y el gas de Rusia.*
> El Gobierno de Polonia ha pedido este lunes al resto de países de la Unión Europea* pasar de las "palabras" a los "hechos", incluyendo el bloqueo del petróleo e incluso del gas de Rusia *en el siguiente paquete de sanciones del bloque contra el Kremlin. "Pediremos sanciones inmediatas contra el petróleo y el gas rusos. Es el próximo paso, urgente y absolutamente necesario que debe ser tenido en cuenta en las siguientes sanciones", ha enfatizado la ministra de Clima y Medioambiente, Anna Moskwa, en declaraciones a la prensa antes de la reunión extraordinaria con los responsables de Energía de los Veintisiete.
> 
> La política polaca se mostró "convencida" de que los ministros expresarán su solidaridad "no sólo en palabras" sino también con "hechos" dando *su "total apoyo" a un nuevo paquete de sanciones que incluya "todos los combustibles fósiles rusos". *"Ya tenemos el carbón, ahora es el momento del petróleo y el siguiente paso es el gas. La mejor opción es que vayan juntos"; ha subrayado Moskwa, cuyo país sufre desde el pasado miércoles un corte en el suministro de gas de Rusia por negarse a pagar en rublos.



Como se llama la nueva canción de Elton John que van a tocar en todas las capitales europeas?. "Imagine all in Rubles..." O algo así?


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si en Finlandia sólo viven 5M de personas.
> ¿Cómo van a tener 900.000 reservistas?



Ojo con Finlandia...

Tiene un gasto en defensa del 2.5% PIB y una estructura militar similar a la de Suiza 

Capaz de movilizar reservistas entrenados


----------



## golden graham (2 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si en Finlandia sólo viven 5M de personas.
> ¿Cómo van a tener 900.000 reservistas?



Y la mitad viven en malaga


----------



## Snowball (2 May 2022)

Y?

Misma morralla esta recibiendo Polonia


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si en Finlandia sólo viven 5M de personas.
> ¿Cómo van a tener 900.000 reservistas?



Dejalo, es un logse-baby ni sumar sabe XD


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*El profesor Andrey Makarychev sostiene que Rusia “está agotando sus recursos militares y humanos”*
“Ucrania está luchando por la seguridad de Europa”

Andrey Makarychev, profesor de Estudios Políticos Regionales en la Universidad de Tartu, cree que Ucrania está en condiciones de ganar la guerra y no descarta un ataque ruso en Moldavia para terminar de controlar la región separatista de Transnistria, cerrando así un corredor por todo el sur de Ucrania.


*¿Putin podría ordenar atacar países vecinos si pierde la guerra?*
Yo diría que es al revés: cuanto más se resiste Ucrania y destruye el potencial militar ruso, más seguros están los demás países vecinos. En el escenario opuesto, y hasta ahora improbable, del dominio final de Rusia sobre Ucrania, países como Polonia y los tres estados bálticos podrían volverse mucho más vulnerables a los ataques rusos. En este sentido, Ucrania lucha por una seguridad mucho más amplia en Europa.

*La situación de Moldavia es delicada, con ataques de origen desconocido. ¿Está Rusia interesada en extender la guerra a los países vecinos?*
Moldavia está en peligro a la luz de los planes de Rusia de concentrar su ofensiva militar en el sur de Ucrania para asegurar un corredor terrestre hacia la Crimea anexada. Dado que Moscú parece estar dispuesto a implementar este escenario, las tropas rusas ubicadas en Transnistria podrían usarse para apuntar a la cercana Odesa. Pero si Moldavia, y Transnistria por su parte, se ven amenazados, sería un duro golpe para la insistencia de Rusia en un estatus neutral de sus vecinos postsoviéticos: la neutralidad simplemente no protege a Moldavia de una posible interferencia rusa. Por cierto, es exactamente la realización de este hecho lo que motiva en gran medida a Finlandia y Suecia a unirse a la OTAN.

*¿Por qué Lavrov advirtió de una tercera guerra mundial?*
Por un lado, esto es parte de la estrategia de chantaje habitual de Rusia destinada a evitar que los países occidentales ayuden a Ucrania, incluidos los suministros militares, el entrenamiento y el intercambio de inteligencia. Y esta asistencia está creciendo, lo que hace añicos las posibilidades de Rusia de someter a Ucrania. Por otro lado, no descarto que haya altos cargos en Moscú que admitan seriamente la posibilidad de atacar de una forma u otra a los miembros de la OTAN como represalia por su implicación militar en ayudar a Ucrania a resistir. No olvidemos que en el ultimátum ruso de diciembre de 2021, Moscú exigió un retroceso de la infraestructura militar de la OTAN a las posiciones de 1997, lo que afecta directamente a todos los países que se convirtieron en miembros de la OTAN después. No veo cómo Rusia puede pensar en lograr este objetivo sin una confrontación militar directa con la OTAN.

Fuente: La Razón.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Lo prometido es deuda. El enlace.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Melitopol libre de nanzis, a seguir avanzando




Peineto dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. El enlace.



A ese no lo sueltan ni lo devuelven a canada (si es cierto) lo juzgaran por la via penal ... o puede que lo usen para canje de prisioneros (lo dudo mucho, es pata negra)


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

En cuanto Finlandia y Suecia entren a la OTAN, habría que empezar a derribar todo avión ruso que no respete las fronteras al igual que hicieron los turcos para intentar frenar los pies al Hitler ruso


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ya no os acordáis de lo ocurrido en julio de 2012?
> 
> ah que acabas de registrarte en el foro... *quizás tuvieras 12 años por aquellas fechas o simplemente no tenias ni puta idea de nada*



O quizás es mi quinto nick en el foro... Gracias por lo de los 12, pero puedes multiplicar esa fecha por cuatro.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron CUATRO lanzadores de sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 y radares de reconocimiento y guía en el área de la aldea de Mezhevaya.

Ministerio de Defensa ruso #Ucrania


----------



## Julc (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo con Finlandia...
> 
> Tiene un gasto en defensa del 2.5% PIB y una estructura militar similar a la de Suiza
> 
> Capaz de movilizar reservistas entrenados



Es como si digo que la ciudad de Valencia puede movilizar 200.000 reservistas.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

Última hora.

La UEFA prohíbe a Rusia organizar la Eurocopa de 2028.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Si Finlandia entra en la OTAN, que parece muy encarrilado, Suecia lo más probable es que también se una.

Y es lógico que se unan, porque el régimen ruso se lo ha ganado a pulso. 

Otro éxito de Putin.


----------



## Arraki (2 May 2022)

Callate y deja de ridiculizarte anda puto ridículo. Esa página es proucraniana y cuenta lo que le sale de los cojones porque su único fin es hacer propaganda.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Suecia ya dijo que entraria sólo si entraba Finlandia, como de manera conjunta los dos.


Así que en breves la OTAN pasa de 29 a 31 miembros. 


Un fiera Putin.


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para ti imbecil me rio de tus muertos carafiambre



OTAN
Y si se creen estos twits ¿sabéis que significa, verdad? Eso y la suma de pérdida de valor de euro y dólar. Además si no tumbas del todo la moneda no te van a vender las materias primas para construir según que cosas y eso es aplicable, con sanciones, sin sanciones (basta el covid) si no están en tu bando no las tienes porque el retraso en el suministro se puede modular.

No money no party pero si vives de lo que tu fabricas no importa mucho porque sólo se aplica a lo que importas. Con moneda débil sucederán las cosas sean las que sean, más rápido. Es como el que aprovecha víveres.

En una guerra el que gana presenta a todos los implicados en juicio. Si el que gana tiene razón existe la razón, si el que gana no la tiene, los juicios serán kk y esa es la verdad que contará la historia.

A partir de aquí, según sean ciertos o mentira esos twits sucederán las cosas.


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira ya demostró que los ucranianos comen uno y cuentan 20 y que además existen escenarios donde actores recrean batallas imaginarias.
> 
> Y eso casi le cuesta la vida.
> 
> Todos esos informes de tanques destruidos son humo



Tal cual. Lo que digan los ucranianos o el comercial de Bayraktar hay que cogerlo con muchísimas pinzas. Por no decir que no hay que tomarlo muy en serio.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

Ministro de Defensa, Vasile Dîncu, Rumanía no puede interferir en el conflicto.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Los rumores sobre la muerte de los vikingos daneses que luchaban por Ucrania contra Rusia han demostrado una vez más ser falsos.


----------



## Elimina (2 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Última hora.
> 
> La UEFA prohíbe a Rusia organizar la Eurocopa de 2028.



por fin algo de sentido común en todo esto


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tal cual. Lo que digan los ucranianos o el comercial de Bayraktar hay que cogerlo con muchísimas pinzas. Por no decir que no hay que tomarlo muy en serio.



Se ve de todo, rulan muchisimos videos de juegos. Hay algunos que son muy buenos puestos a maximas prestaciones...lo acojonante es que los hacen pasar por reales.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

Luego te dicen que hay que mantener la politica alejada del deporte. Mientras te meten un mundial en Emiratos.
Occidente ha desaparecido como fuente de inspiración. Ya solo nos queda hundirnos en lo mas profundo de la historia. 
Fue bonito mientras duró, enhorabuena a los que conocisteis su esplendor en los 60, 70, 80, 90 y 2000.


----------



## Antiparticula (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿cuantos bunkeres para la población hay en españa?



Uno o ninguno.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Madre mia,casi ná....


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El canciller alemán Scholz hizo un llamamiento a Rusia para que negocie la paz con Ucrania, afirmando que sin ello no se podrán levantar las sanciones.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46524




Es sencillo.

¡Que se joda Alemania y compañía!


----------



## Homero+10 (2 May 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

"En cuanto al artículo de la edición británica de The Times sobre Moldavia, les informamos que desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, todas las instituciones estatales se han puesto en alerta máxima y están siguiendo de cerca la situación.

En la actualidad, *no hay señales de que Moldavia esté en peligro*. Estas conclusiones son compartidas no solo por las autoridades moldavas, sino también por nuestros principales socios internacionales”, dijo Alla Diaconu, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Bruselas ultima un embargo progresivo al petróleo ruso con la oposición de la Hungría de Orbán
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea está preparando una propuesta a los 27 que prevé la prohibición del petróleo ruso de aquí a final de año, que cuenta con el visto bueno de Alemania, hasta ahora reticente
> ...



Hoy no.... MAÑANA.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Bloomberg: *Puerto holandés se niega a descargar petrolero con combustible ruso.*

Los empleados de un muelle holandés se negaron a descargar un camión cisterna Sunny Liger que transportaba unas 60.000 toneladas de diésel desde el puerto ruso de Primorsk, informó Bloomberg.


----------



## Arraki (2 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> por fin algo de sentido común en todo esto



Que lo organice Arabia Saudí


----------



## arriondas (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,casi ná....



De que sirve toda esa pila de armamento si cada día tienen menos efectivos fogueados y entrenados para poder usarlo... Encima los rusos les destruyen una parte nada desdeñable de ese material incluso antes de que lo usen. Los europeos vaciando sus arsenales a lo tonto y a lo bobo.


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que lo organice Arabia Saudí



Los sátrapas saudíes son los "guenos".


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Luego te dicen que hay que mantener la politica alejada del deporte. Mientras te meten un mundial en Emiratos.
> Occidente ha desaparecido como fuente de inspiración. Ya solo nos queda hundirnos en lo mas profundo de la historia.
> Fue bonito mientras duró, enhorabuena a los que conocisteis su esplendor en los 60, 70, 80, 90 y 2000.



El esplendor de occidente se acabó con la Grecia Clásica.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Has visto un vídeo con la bandera de la Victoria de la URSS y te has quedado con el dedo tieso repitiendo el mismo post




¡Grande Zhu!


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De que sirve toda esa pila de armamento si cada día tienen a menos efectivos fogueados y entrenados para poder usarlo... Encima los rusos les destruyen una parte nada desdeñable de ese material incluso antes de que lo usen. Los europeos vaciando sus arsenales a lo tonto y a lo bobo.



Hombre, a lo tonto NO. Estan vaciando el este de material sovietico, para que se queden sin tanques y poderles vender unos carisimos occidentales. El negocio va a ser redondo. En realidad jamas veran un puto € por todo lo que manden a Ucrania, les haran una rebaja de canje del 10% en los nuevos , naturalmente despues de haberles subido el precio el 20% porque habra gran demanda. 

Son unos hdp los anglos, pero no dan puntada sin hilo. Todo para la saca.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Última hora.
> 
> La UEFA prohíbe a Rusia organizar la Eurocopa de 2028.



Sede de la UEFA en Nyon, Suiza en 2028


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Es evidente que este nivel de conflicto pasa por encima de nuestras capacidades, 
la de todos los expectantes foreros. No parece que se pueda usar la lógica clásica
en este escenario, porque, para empezar, nuestra lógica está demasiado limitada
para este tipo de conflicto. Esto es un conflicto de grandes y poderosos maestros 
y sólo los grandes Estados pueden atreverse a jugarlo. Esta guerra EEUU-Rusia
en Ucrania es única, porque tiene elementos y conceptos que se remontan a mil 
años atrás, dos siglos; ocho años y lo que deviene. Todo ello enrevesado y trenzado.

Tampoco nos quejemos por semejante bucle. que ya iremos aprendiendo.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

La OTAN, con sus defectos, que nadie dice que no los tenga, y grandes, siempre ha sido el mal menor frente a lo que nos podía llegar por el "otro lado".

Y a la vista está en Ucrania, un genocidio con asesinatos y bombardeos contra la población civil como objetivo de guerra, matando mujeres y niños a discrección, y hasta violando niñas.


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De que sirve toda esa pila de armamento si cada día tienen menos efectivos fogueados y entrenados para poder usarlo... Encima los rusos les destruyen una parte nada desdeñable de ese material incluso antes de que lo usen. Los europeos vaciando sus arsenales a lo tonto y a lo bobo.



Ganan tiempo. No puedes mover todo el material a las fronteras de un día para otro y menos con una población que se va a poner de uñas. Lo mismo el trabajador temporal no carga el tren, te sabotean la mercancía, debes dar autorizaciones para que no te dejen sin nada en el país, debes movilizar a las tropas, ponerte de acuerdo con mil vecinos... y debes preparar una estrategia que puede implicar a países vecinos que te obligan a negociar...


----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

*Las autoridades estadounidenses esperan* que la OTAN adopte una declaración política que describa a Europa como una región con una amenaza aguda.
La subsecretaria de Defensa para Asuntos de Seguridad Internacional, Celeste Wallander, dijo esto el lunes en una conferencia organizada por el Consejo Atlántico dedicada a la próxima cumbre de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, informa tass.ru.

"Creemos que habrá un compromiso con una declaración fuerte y políticamente unida sobre un nuevo entorno de seguridad en el que *el continente europeo ya no es un entorno de paz, sino que de hecho [es un entorno de] amenaza aguda",* dijo.

"Eso es básicamente lo que esperamos en términos del concepto estratégico, es una declaración de unidad, una declaración de que la OTAN es una alianza transatlántica clave y un vehículo para fortalecer la seguridad europea y promover la seguridad global", agregó Wallander.

La reunión de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países miembros de la OTAN se celebrará del *28 al 30 de junio en Madrid.*


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ministro de Defensa, Vasile Dîncu, Rumanía no puede interferir en el conflicto.



Lo creo, lo creo, por eso los aviones espías de la OTANNATO vuelan de contínuo por los cielos rumanos...


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. El enlace.



Parece fake news (no el que le hayan detenido, sino lo de los laboratorios).









Canada army commander pick is latest to be accused of sexual misconduct


Trevor Cadieu is the latest senior military officer to be embroiled in a misconduct investigation




www.theguardian.com




Fue acusado de conducta sexual inapropiada.

Y si que fue a Ucrania. Y era un pez muy gordo del Ejercito Canadiense.









Un officier canadien faisant l’objet d’une enquête s’est rendu en Ukraine


Un officier supérieur des Forces armées canadiennes (FAC) qui fait l’objet d’une enquête sur des allégations d’inconduite sexuelle a pris sa retraite et s’est rendu en Ukraine.




www.lapresse.ca





Varias fuentes de defensa afirman que el Sr. Cadieu ha viajado desde entonces a Ucrania para ofrecerse como voluntario para luchar contra la invasión rusa, que está a punto de entrar en su tercer mes. Las fuentes no estaban autorizadas a comentar públicamente su paradero.

La repentina jubilación y salida de Cadieu se produce más de seis meses después de que el *popular oficial estuviera a punto de asumir el mando del Ejército canadiense,* y algunos militares de confianza predijeron su eventual nombramiento como jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa.

La decisión del Sr. Cadieu de viajar a Ucrania se produce tras una orden del Sr. Eyre que prohíbe a los miembros en activo de las Fuerzas Armadas canadienses unirse a los miles de extranjeros que han acudido al país en las últimas semanas para ayudar a combatir la invasión rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

Mierda me he quedado corto dije un Coronel en Fragelrock, y es el afortunado es................


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no insultes mi inteligencia, está dejando el pais hecho una mierda, y cada vez mas pobre. Tu maton fué elegido por las urnas. El mio no.



Draghi es un individuo muy peligroso. Totalitario, mentiroso, un tipo con esquinas, estado profundo, o debería decir "gobierno mundial" profundo. 

Da muy mal rollo verle o leerle. Ojalá Italia se libre pronto de ese siniestro personaje. 

Antonio a su lado no es más que un imbécil, un matón de medio pelo. Un chuloplayas que como becario en la OTAN llevaba cafés y hacía fotocopias.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 May 2022)

Ha sido Rusia China


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El esplendor de occidente se acabó con la Grecia Clásica.



Acabó con la caída de la civilización minoica

Puestos a decir chorradas.


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Si quieres desmilitarizar, tienes que aplastar al enemigo, forzarle a la rendición y a entregar las armas, con un dominio tal que le impida, de facto, volverse a rearmar. Lo que vemos es justísimo lo contrario...



Tal como lo veo actualmente se cumple lo que dijo, se está aplastando al enemigo, forzándolo a rendirse y entregar las armas.

Quedando como único escoyo el rearme y si bien esas armas llevan entrando desde el inicio de la operacion, entre las que son sistematicamente destruidas y las que son abandonadas tras retiradas Ucras, el resto no están marcando las diferencias en los combates. Conforme continúen las perdidas humanas de Kiev menos valor tendrán, a no ser que cambien las reglas del juego y directamente entren tropas de la OTAN al conflicto para sustituir las perdidas. Tal vez llegado ese caso Putin cambie de discurso.

Tal vez eso es lo que espera Usted, un cambio de discurso.


----------



## raptors (2 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Entonces según tú, no existe el oxígeno??




_Jaja_ *no se puede ser mas imbecil* que este empinado del "ProfeInsti".....


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pues claro que no le viene mal..
> haber como vende zeleski la petición de armas a occidente para defenderse de polonia !!!
> 
> y directamente si ya hay varias rendiciones... viendo que te cogen terreno al oeste.. pues para seguir luchando por el dombas...



Cuando el ejercito polaco entre en la zona occidental de Ucrania, Zelensky podría ya no estar vivo.

Creo que se me entiende.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

La guerra no se gana con armamento ligero.
Cien rifles AR15 no pueden frenar un tanque.
Ni mil, ni cien mil. Son categorías diferentes.
No es una cuestión de enviar más, lo importante es qué tipo de equipo se envía y cómo se despliega en el teatro.
El armamento adecuado quizá serían baterías antiaéreas acompañadas de blindados y un sistema logístico para dar soporte al avance, pero eso caro y requiere una estructura que Ucrania no tiene (de ahí que integrasen al batallón paramilitar Azov y a otros en el ejército).
Ya solamente se está haciendo política de tierra quemada, saturando el territorio con armamento ligero que desemboque en guerra civil al terminar la operación rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2022)

*Las fuentes informan de la captura de un general canadiense en Mariupol y su entrega a Moscú*
Hoy, 17:07
trece


El general retirado del ejército canadiense Trevor Kadier, que estaba en la planta de Mariupol Azovstal, fue hecho prisionero por las tropas rusas y llevado a Moscú para ser juzgado allí.


----------



## Elimina (2 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que lo organice Arabia Saudí



uyuy... cuidado, que llevan mucho tiempo de perfil haciendo cosas muy raritas con el lado oscuro...


----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo creo, lo creo, por eso los aviones espías de la OTANNATO vuelan de contínuo por los cielos rumanos...



se refiere al "conflicto" Moldavia-Transnistria, especialmente a las peticiones del movimiento unionista, Rumanía quiere mantenerse neutral en ese tema donde la OTAN no pinta nada


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Draghi es un individuo muy peligroso. Totalitario, mentiroso, un tipo con esquinas, estado profundo, o debería decir "gobierno mundial" profundo.
> 
> Da muy mal rollo verle o leerle. Ojalá Italia se libre pronto de ese siniestro personaje.
> 
> Antonio a su lado no es más que un imbécil, un matón de medio pelo. Un chuloplayas que como becario en la OTAN llevaba cafés y hacía fotocopias.



No se que va a a pasar en mi pais, saqué a mi madre que es espanola y mi padre italiano (qepd) de hispanistan por si pasaba algo en ese pais, y resulta que italia esta empezando a ponerse las cosas muy feas.... con este hijo de la gran puta quitarselo de encima, como? haria falta una guerra ahi
No te digo mas nada, porque me hierve la sangre.

de vuelta al tema:


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Las tropas rusas arrancaron las uñas, ataron las manos a la espalda y ejecutaron a dos civiles en la aldea de Kalynivka, en el óblast de Kiev. 

Dos cadáveres en sepultura fueron hallados, informó la Fiscalía General de Ucrania.


----------



## McNulty (2 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De que sirve toda esa pila de armamento si cada día tienen menos efectivos fogueados y entrenados para poder usarlo... Encima los rusos les destruyen una parte nada desdeñable de ese material incluso antes de que lo usen. Los europeos vaciando sus arsenales a lo tonto y a lo bobo.



La estrategia otan es desgastar a los rusos a cualquier precio.

Lo que no se dan cuenta es que cuanto más avanzan los rusos, más armas, municiones y material de todo tipo van capturando, lo cual ese teórico desgaste ruso no lo es tanto. Además el material otan es último modelo y muy caro, no es chatarra soviética.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las fuentes informan de la captura de un general canadiense en Mariupol y su entrega a Moscú*
> Hoy, 17:07
> trece
> 
> ...



Por ahora, a la nevera, pero interesante si fuese cierto...


----------



## Iskra (2 May 2022)

*Activistas estadounidenses esperan que exponer la masacre de Odessa ayude al mundo a comprender la verdadera naturaleza del gobierno de Ucrania*
02.05.2022 21:13
*





Los activistas estadounidenses esperan ayudar a la comunidad internacional a comprender la verdadera naturaleza del gobierno ucraniano hablando sobre lo que sucedió en Odessa en mayo de 2014, dijo el activista estadounidense de derechos humanos y coordinador de la Campaña de Solidaridad de Odessa, Phil Wilayto.*


> “A nivel personal, el privilegio de asistir al segundo memorial anual en Odessa fue una experiencia profundamente conmovedora para mí y una oportunidad de presenciar el tremendo coraje de la gente de Odessa que estaba decidida a celebrar su memorial a pesar de que las organizaciones fascistas amenazaban con matarlos”, dijo Wilayto. “Y a nivel político, continuar exponiendo lo que sucedió el 2 de mayo de 2014 es, esperamos, una contribución para ayudar al mundo a comprender la verdadera naturaleza del gobierno ucraniano y los eventos y procesos que han llevado a la crisis actual”.



La Masacre de Odessa de 2014, agregó Wilayto, ha sido calificada como el peor disturbio civil en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


> “Después del golpe de febrero, los organizadores locales en Odessa comenzaron a circular una petición pidiendo la elección popular de los gobernadores provinciales, en lugar de que siguieran siendo nombrados por lo que ahora se había convertido en un gobierno de derecha”, dijo.



El ataque asesino liderado por organizaciones abiertamente fascistas no solo fue una gran tragedia local, agregó Wilayto, sino una prueba de que el nuevo gobierno de Kiev está dispuesto a continuar trabajando con las organizaciones paramilitares neonazis que ayudaron a llevarlo al poder.


> “Entre los más notorios está el Batallón Azov, que se ha integrado directamente en el ejército ucraniano”, dijo Wilayto.
> Wilayto continuó subrayando que hoy en Ucrania es imposible hablar abiertamente contra el gobierno.



Desde el comienzo de las hostilidades el 24 de febrero, el presidente [Volodymyr] Zelenskyy ha ilegalizado 11 partidos políticos de oposición, acusándolos de ser ‘prorrusos’, a pesar de que muchos de ellos se habían opuesto a la invasión rusa”, explicó. “Ese mismo fin de semana, el presidente nacionalizó las noticias de televisión, combinando todos los canales de televisión nacionales en una plataforma administrada por el gobierno para crear una ‘política de información unificada’”.
Mientras tanto, continuó diciendo Wilayto, muchas personas han sido atacadas.


> “Desde Yuri Tkachev, editor en jefe de Timer, una publicación en línea apolítica en Odessa, que resulta ser de etnia rusa, hasta Mikhail y Aleksandr Kononovich, hermanos y líderes juveniles del Partido Comunista de Ucrania, que fueron encarcelados. en marzo”, dijo. “Pero nada de esto se informa aquí en Occidente”.



Wilayto enfatizó que gran parte de la verdad sobre la Masacre de Odessa ya se conoce, incluso a través de los muchos videos e imágenes en línea de la Casa de los Sindicatos en llamas, que muestra a personas saltando desde el tercer y cuarto piso para salvarse de morir quemado. También muestra personas siendo golpeadas al caer al suelo y los rostros de los asesinos además de la inacción de la policía.
A pesar de todo este conocimiento público, subrayó la activista, aún no se sabe quién fue el responsable final de la masacre.


> “Sabemos que sirvió a los intereses del gobierno central, que estaba preocupado por el desarrollo de un movimiento separatista en Odessa, pero no sabemos si la masacre fue orquestada desde arriba o si sus perpetradores simplemente fueron protegidos después de la masacre”, dijo. . “Pero el hecho de que Kiev nunca haya permitido una investigación internacional independiente de la masacre dice mucho”.



Mientras tanto, Washington no ha exigido que los asesinos sean llevados ante la justicia, agregó Wilayto, porque la masacre también sirvió a los intereses estadounidenses al ayudar a consolidar el poder del nuevo gobierno pro Estados Unidos y pro OTAN.


> “Además, Estados Unidos aún tiene que investigar a fondo sus propias masacres de pueblos indígenas, afroamericanos y otras personas de color aquí en casa”, dijo.



Varios grupos de activistas estadounidenses conmemorarán la masacre de 2014 en la ciudad de Odessa organizando eventos públicos en Estados Unidos, Canadá y Europa, dijo Phil Wilayto.
«Este año hemos estado trabajando con otras dos organizaciones: la Unión de Emigrantes Políticos y Presos Políticos de Ucrania, que está formada por personas que se han visto obligadas a abandonar Ucrania debido a la represión política allí o que han sido encarceladas por el gobierno ucraniano. y el Coop Anti-War Cafe, un lugar de reunión para activistas por la paz locales e internacionales en Berlín, Alemania», dijo Wilayto. «Juntos hicimos un llamamiento a la solidaridad internacional con el pueblo de Odessa, alentando acciones locales el 2 de mayo con los lemas ‘¡NO al fascismo! ¡NO a la OTAN! ¡SÍ a un mundo multipolar basado en la cooperación, no en la confrontación!'»
Wilayto señaló que los organizadores aún están compilando una lista de ciudades que realizarán eventos y agregó: «Sabemos que se llevarán a cabo en Europa, Canadá y Estados Unidos, al menos».
Los organizadores también están creando un seminario web con representantes de las tres organizaciones y estará listo para publicar contenido en línea el 2 de mayo, dijo Wilayto.
«El seminario web repasa los procesos y eventos que llevaron a la actual crisis en Ucrania: la constante expansión hacia el este de la OTAN y el apoyo de EE. los acontecimientos en Crimea y el Donbas», dijo.
Wilayto señaló que cada año, la Campaña de Solidaridad de Odessa -un proyecto de los Defensores de la Libertad, la Justicia y la Igualdad de Virginia- fomenta la acción local en todo el mundo para conmemorar los trágicos acontecimientos del 2 de mayo de 2014, cuando al menos 42 personas fueron asesinadas por un Turba liderada por fascistas en la Casa de los Sindicatos en Odessa, Ucrania.
Wilayto dijo que los activistas han estado haciendo esto desde que viajaron a Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2016, en calidad de observadores internacionales para asistir al segundo memorial anual de la masacre.
«En años anteriores, hubo hasta 20 eventos locales en Europa y América del Norte para honrar a las víctimas y apoyar la demanda constante de la gente de Odessa de una investigación internacional sobre los asesinatos en masa, algo que el gobierno ucraniano nunca ha permitido. ,» él dijo.
El 2 de mayo de 2014, los nacionalistas ucranianos encerraron a los manifestantes a favor del federalismo en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa y prendieron fuego al edificio. Casi 50 personas murieron y unos 250 manifestantes resultaron heridos en enfrentamientos con los radicales, según Naciones Unidas.


> Los enfrentamientos en Odessa se convirtieron en uno de los eventos más mortíferos durante las manifestaciones de Maidan y contra Maidan en Ucrania que comenzaron a fines de 2013. Moscú ha criticado repetidamente los pasos de Kiev en la investigación de la tragedia mortal e instó a la comunidad internacional y a los grupos de derechos humanos a investigar. las causas de la masacre.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Para los que dicen que los rusos se quedan sin vehiculos. Mirando un video vi un aparente BMP-1 ( tienen muchos años ) pero no coincidia el cañon, busque un poco y ....los estan modernizando. Los colocan una torreta remota de 30mm y a rodar.









Tendran miles y miles. Toda la infanteria mecanizada sovietica se movia en estos y en los BMP-2 que son posteriores. No era la milicia de las republicas, estan en unidades regulares rusas.

Esta claro que estan luchando con una mezcla de misiles del siglo XXI , y blindados de combate de los 70 pero modernizados. No estan sacando lo moderno salvo contadas excepciones. Solo he visto un T-90 por ejemplo. Piensan que esto va a ser largo, o que puede escalar.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Ahora se confirma visualmente que Rusia ha perdido 600 tanques desde que comenzó su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> se refiere al "conflicto" Moldavia-Transnistria, especialmente a las peticiones del movimiento unionista, Rumanía quiere mantenerse neutral en ese tema donde la OTAN no pinta nada



En cualquier caso es la palabra de un puto político subordinado a los intereses anglosionistas...


----------



## Mitrofán (2 May 2022)

alemania, ir más guarros que de costumbre por solidaridad con ucrania


----------



## Iskra (2 May 2022)

*¿Quién debería ser responsable de la masacre en la Casa de Sindicatos de Odessa en Ucrania ?*
02.05.2022 17:08
*




*
*Más de 40 personas quemadas vivas en la Casa de los Sindicatos por culpa de nacionalistas ucranianos*
Se conocen con precisión los nombres de quienes organizaron la masacre de los activistas Anti-Maidan de Odessa y participaron directamente en la quema de personas en la Casa de los Sindicatos el 2 de mayo de 2014. Así lo indican tanto los líderes rusos como los activistas de la resistencia de Odessa. Ahora que las tropas rusas están liberando la región del Mar Negro, la perspectiva de una justicia justa se está volviendo real. ¿Quién puede estar en el banquillo?


> Hace ocho años, el 2 de mayo de 2014, tuvo lugar un evento en Odessa, que a veces se denomina neutralmente: «uno de los incendios más grandes de la Ucrania postsoviética en términos de número de víctimas». De hecho, estamos hablando de asesinatos en masa por motivos políticos, que pueden ser calificados como un crimen contra la humanidad.
> “Es imposible recordar sin estremecimiento la terrible tragedia en Odessa, donde los participantes en una protesta pacífica fueron brutalmente asesinados y quemados vivos en la Casa de los Sindicatos”, dijo el presidente Vladimir Putin en un discurso del 21 de febrero. “Los criminales que cometieron esta atrocidad no son castigados y nadie los busca. Pero los conocemos por su nombre y haremos todo lo posible para castigarlos, encontrarlos y llevarlos ante la justicia”.



Los organizadores y perpetradores del crimen no solo pueden ser nombrados por su nombre, sino que algunos de ellos, muy posiblemente, se encuentran actualmente en la ciudad, cree Alexei Albu, ex diputado del Consejo Regional de Odessa. Hizo hincapié en que las autoridades posteriores a Maidan eran directamente responsables. “De los involucrados en la tragedia, el exgobernador de la región de Odessa Vladimir Nemirovsky y su adjunto Igor Bolyansky pueden estar ahora en la ciudad”, dijo Albu al periódico VZGLYAD. “Entre los artistas que estuvieron en contacto con Bolyansky, se puede nombrar al jefe de autodefensa de Odessa, Dmitry Gumenyuk, y Vitaly Svichinsky, quien se desempeñó como subdirector de la Administración Estatal Regional de Odessa”.

Los organizadores y perpetradores del crimen no solo pueden ser nombrados por su nombre, sino que algunos de ellos, muy posiblemente, se encuentran actualmente en la ciudad, cree Alexei Albu, ex diputado del Consejo Regional de Odessa. Hizo hincapié en que las autoridades posteriores a Maidan eran directamente responsables. “De los involucrados en la tragedia, el exgobernador de la región de Odessa Vladimir Nemirovsky y su adjunto Igor Bolyansky pueden estar ahora en la ciudad”, dijo Albu al periódico VZGLYAD. “Entre los artistas que estuvieron en contacto con Bolyansky, se puede nombrar al jefe de autodefensa de Odessa, Dmitry Gumenyuk, y Vitaly Svichinsky, quien se desempeñó como subdirector de la Administración Estatal Regional de Odessa”.
En el quinto aniversario de la tragedia en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa, cuando la Fiscalía General de Ucrania, ya bajo el mando del recién elegido presidente Zelensky, siguió ralentizando la investigación, el periódico VZGLYAD proporcionó antecedentes y una descripción cronológicamente detallada de la eventos de abril y mayo de 2014 en Odessa. Recordemos brevemente.
Después del golpe de Kiev, Odessa, como muchas otras ciudades del sureste, se convirtió en el centro de la resistencia al régimen ilegal. Desde febrero, la «Vecha del Pueblo» organizada por Anti-Maidan en Kulikovo Pole Square ha reunido hasta 10.000 activistas, a pesar de que había muchos menos nacionalistas ucranianos en la ciudad. Los enfrentamientos entre antifascistas y militantes del Sector Derecha y otros neonazis se han intensificado desde finales de marzo.
El 2 de mayo, la parte más agresiva de los simpatizantes de Maidan, los fanáticos del fútbol de derecha y los «invitados», los radicales de otras ciudades tenían una ventaja situacional. Unos 700 ultraderechistas atacaron a 300 participantes en la acción del movimiento Kulikovo Pole, incluidos mujeres y niños. Después de una pelea callejera en la Plaza Grecheskaya en el mismo centro de la ciudad (luego resultó que desde Kiev se dio una orden a la policía local de no interferir) y la destrucción del campamento de tiendas en Kulikovo Field, un grupo de anti- Los maidanistas se refugiaron y se atrincheraron en la Casa de los Sindicatos.


> Los nacionalistas que asaltaron el edificio utilizaron explosivos y cócteles molotov. El incendio que se desató duró aproximadamente una hora (mientras que el primer camión de bomberos apareció en la Casa de los Sindicatos solo 24 minutos después del inicio del incendio). 42 personas fueron quemadas vivas o murieron al saltar para escapar del fuego desde una altura. El mayor tenía 70 años, el menor 17.



El verano pasado, por primera vez en la historia, Rusia presentó una demanda interestatal ante el Tribunal de Estrasburgo; la apelación hablaba de la responsabilidad directa de Ucrania, incluida la tragedia de Odessa. Pero fue, en mayor medida, un acto político, que ahora, nuestra expulsión del Consejo de Europa, no tiene mucho sentido. Pero ahora que las tropas rusas han liberado Kherson y están paradas en las afueras de Nikolaev, es decir, están ubicadas a menos de 200 kilómetros de Odessa, llevar a los perpetradores de la masacre en Odessa al banquillo de un futuro tribunal se convierte en una perspectiva real.
“Además del liderazgo político de Odessa ya mencionado, otro organizador de la provocación que condujo a la tragedia cerca de la Casa de los Sindicatos fue el exasesor del jefe del Cuartel General de la Policía Nacional de Odessa, Ruslan Forostyak, residente de Maidan”, subrayó Albu. . Forostyak no es un local, un nativo de Lviv. Según datos obtenidos por la Democracy Research Foundation, a principios de 2014 era el principal coordinador de las estructuras Euromaidan en Odessa. Está cerca de Andrey Parubiy, Alexander Turchinov, Sergey Pashinsky, el ex alcalde de Odessa Eduard Gurvits, el fundador de la organización nazi «Hermandad» Dmitry Korchinsky.
“Las acciones de los nazis el 2 de mayo fueron coordinadas por el director de la Escuela de Política Responsable, Andrey Yusov. En 2015, recibió el cargo de asesor del jefe del departamento del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Odessa en temas de interacción con el público. Ahora Yusov también puede estar en Odessa”, dijo Albu.
En cuanto a los organizadores directos del asalto, “entre los nacionalistas estaba el líder de la organización Automaidan Odessa Yevgeny Rezvushkin y el jefe del autoproclamado Consejo de Seguridad Pública Mark Gordienko”, dijo la fuente. “Además, incluso una figura pública muy conocida, el fotógrafo Boris Bukhman, estuvo involucrada en la tragedia. Apoyó a los nazis y participó en los hechos del 2 de mayo”, agregó Albu.
Uno de los acusados más importantes en los hechos del 2 de mayo, Sergey Khodiyak, ahora puede servir en el Departamento Territorial de Odessa.
“El euromaidanita Sergei Khodiyak trajo armas, mató a varias personas durante los enfrentamientos en la plaza griega”, dice Albu. Recordemos que durante estos disturbios, que precedieron al asalto a la Casa de los Sindicatos, según datos oficiales, seis personas resultaron muertas.


> Según el portal «Ukraine.Ru», antes de Euromaidan, Khodiyak era un bandido en el grupo delictivo organizado de Odessa «Privoz», que operaba en los años cero en el mercado mayorista y minorista de Odessa bajo la apariencia de una empresa de seguridad privada. . A finales de 2015 y principios de 2016, Khodiyak se dedicaba al suministro ilegal de drogas a los clubes nocturnos de Odessa. Con el dinero recibido del tráfico de drogas, abrió un club deportivo, donde reclutó a niños de familias desfavorecidas de Odessa, les inculcó las costumbres del mundo criminal. Sobre la base de este club deportivo, en 2017, Khodiyak creó el movimiento público Resistencia Nacional en Odessa.



Los cómplices de Khodiyak en la pandilla Privoz, o más bien, los líderes de este grupo criminal, los hermanos Viktor y Vyacheslav Babeyko, también eran partidarios activos de Euromaidan. Según la fuente «Ucrania. Ru”, el 2 de mayo de 2014, Vyacheslav Babeyko le dio a Khodiyak un rifle de caza y un revólver para disparar a los oponentes de Euromaidan. Actualmente se desconoce la ubicación exacta de los hermanos, pero no se puede descartar que estén en la ciudad.
Otro participante activo en el asalto, Sergei Sternenko, el exjefe de la rama de Odessa del Sector Derecho*, un trabajador independiente del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, con sede en Kiev en abril, se unió a la defensa territorial de la ciudad. Algunos de los acusados ya no están vivos. Por ejemplo, Artur Savelyev, quien, según varias fuentes, arrojó cócteles Molotov a la Casa de los Sindicatos, se alistó en una unidad separada de fuerzas especiales «Azov» * a fines de febrero y principios de marzo y fue asesinado el 2 de marzo durante el luchando en Mariupol.
No debemos olvidarnos de quienes crearon la información necesaria durante y después de la tragedia, por el bien de sus propias carreras, señaló Albu. Mencionó al actual diputado de la Verkhovna Rada de la Solidaridad Europea Andriy Goncharenko. “Él era relaciones públicas en esta tragedia”, señaló el interlocutor. —
Goncharenko, que poseía poderosos recursos de información, «blanqueó» a los nazis de Odessa, argumentando que las víctimas de la tragedia «se quemaron a sí mismas»,
que no hubo ataque, sino una venganza espontánea por el hecho de que activistas prorrusos mataron a los participantes de la marcha «Por una Ucrania Unida». Y esos, dicen, precipitadamente fueron a destrozar el campamento y accidentalmente todo esto llevó a las víctimas.


> “Había un grupo de bloggers en el equipo de Goncharenko, incluido Sergey Dibrov, él era miembro del grupo del 2 de mayo, que supuestamente estaba investigando”, dijo el exdiputado del Ayuntamiento de Odessa. “Pero de hecho, este grupo estaba comprometido en la formación de la opinión pública necesaria, distorsionó los hechos reales sobre esa terrible tragedia



Muchos de los que están directa o indirectamente involucrados en los acontecimientos del 2 de mayo han hecho y continúan haciendo carrera en Kiev. Durante los últimos ocho años, la región de Odessa ha experimentado varios cambios de liderazgo, incluido el experimento con la gobernación de Mikheil Saakashvili. Pero ahora las personas en el poder en la región parecen herederos directos de los radicales de los primeros meses posteriores a Maidan.
Baste mencionar al actual «gobernador militar» de Odessa, Maxim Marchenko, quien anteriormente ganó notoriedad en el Donbass como comandante del batallón neonazi «Aidar»*. Con el conocimiento de Marchenko, los nacionalistas ucranianos ahora están instalando posiciones de tiro y colocando armas pesadas en edificios residenciales y escuelas en Odessa. Por decisión de las autoridades locales, del 1 al 3 de mayo rige un toque de queda continuo en la ciudad, por lo que resulta ilegal la tradicional acción en memoria de los fallecidos en la Casa de los Sindicatos. Pero es muy posible que tal prohibición esté vigente en Odessa por última vez.
* La organización (organizaciones) se liquidan o sus actividades están prohibidas en la Federación Rusa
*Andrey Rezchikov, Artur Priymak* ,VISIÓN


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

El puente de Liman parece que no lo han volado los ukras, da la impresión de un bombardeo aéreo.....


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y estos gilipollas piensan que Rusia y China se van a dejar desguazar y destruir sin revolverse como un gato y lanzar miles de nukes...
> 
> Joder, si es que esto se veía venir desde hace años: Son tan ladrones, sinvergüenzas e hijos de puta que les da igual cargarse el mundo con tal de conseguir lo que quieren. Y la borregada aplaudiendo...



Se veía venir como vd dice. Tantos años inyectando metadona al yonki. Tanta impresora. Es una huída hacia adelante y solo hay una salida. Decían.

En la historia, este tipo de situaciones siempre desembocan en conflicto armado. Decían.

A la guerra comercial siempre le sucede la real. Decían


----------



## Señor X (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para los que dicen que los rusos se quedan sin vehiculos. Mirando un video vi un aparente BMP-1 ( tienen muchos años ) pero no coincidia el cañon, busque un poco y ....los estan modernizando. Los colocan una torreta remota de 30mm y a rodar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los rusos/soviéticos les encanta reutilizar los chasis. El del T-72 se usa como plataforma para armas de lo más variopintas. En los pliegos de condiciones para nuevos vehículos suelen poner eso mismo, reutilizar lo que hay, que tienen mucho y quieren darle salida. Greta estaría orgullosa de todo este reciclaje tan comprometido con el medio ambiente.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Israel es quien más tiene que perder si toma partido directo *contra *Rusia, porque podría convertirse en TERRITORIO PROXY (por parte de Rusia, evidentemente).
> Ellos lo saben, los rusos lo saben, los americanos lo saben, todos lo sabemos, por eso Israel está poniéndose de perfil en este conflicto.



Mas de un millon de ciudadanos israelies son de origen ruso, si el gobierno de Israel toma partido contra Rusia, luego le pasara factura en las elecciones generales israelies y variara la composicion del knesset.

PD- Maletines en las manos adecuadas, hacen mucho daño.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, a lo tonto NO. Estan vaciando el este de material sovietico, para que se queden sin tanques y poderles vender unos carisimos occidentales. El negocio va a ser redondo. En realidad jamas veran un puto € por todo lo que manden a Ucrania, les haran una rebaja de canje del 10% en los nuevos , naturalmente despues de haberles subido el precio el 20% porque habra gran demanda.
> 
> Son unos hdp los anglos, pero no dan puntada sin hilo. Todo para la saca.



Dinero y dinero y dinero. El capitalismo anglo en todo su esplendor.... Eso además del daño a Europa. ¿Quién da más por menos?


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El esplendor de occidente se acabó con la Grecia Clásica.



Si, la Roma clásica no tuvo esplendor ni estaba en occidente


----------



## Abstenuto (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En 17 días unos... 10 km... y en un área muy concreta del amplísimo frente... ¿es eso?



Tienes razón, el embolsamiento va lento y la actitud de Rusia es bastante desconcertante

Pero es que aquí hay cosas que se nos escapan (lo que te he comentado de las termobáricas, no destruir los puentes sobre el Dniéper, no querer poner más brigadas del ejército profesional sobre el terreno), por eso prefiero pienso que nos falta información para comprender determinadas decisiones (o no decisiones, más bien) y que Rusia se está reservando cartas


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Una de las armas que tienen los rusos según la televisión rusa.



Dice que el dron nuclear submarino Poseidón de su país podría causar un tsunami que "hundiría a las Islas Británicas en las profundidades del mar" y las convertiría en un "desierto radiactivo"

Francis Scarr (Con @BBCMonitoring viendo la televisión estatal rusa para que no tengas que hacerlo)


----------



## Clavisto (2 May 2022)

El tío que se plantó en la puerta del bar parecía salido de las entrañas de Chernobyl: bajito, escuchimizado, de tez colorada, con cuatro pelos ralos colgando de la pequeña calavera, que eso ya no era ni cabeza, y más feo que un dolor repentino en el brazo izquierdo. Se quedó allí, mirando al interior, como esperando que alguien tocara la trompeta. "Si cree que voy a darle las buenas tardes -pensé- va listo" Eran casi las tres de la tarde y apenas había cuatro clientes en la barra y una pareja en el salón. La festiva mañana no había sido mala pero tampoco nada del otro jueves. "Joder -volví a pensar ante su inexplicable persistencia-, el pueblo lleno de gente y me toca este subnormal para acabar" Un odio instintivo, ese que pocas veces falla, vino a mi acompañado de un asco indecible. Y no es que fuera mal vestido, o borracho, o algo de eso; era él, él. Por entero.

Al final entró y, como no, se puso tras el grifo de cerveza. 

Pidió un botellín, le dije que sólo tenía tercios y aceptó. De cerca era todavía más feo: la boca grande, las orejas colgantes, los ojos grises, hundidos, una nariz casi descarnada y una especie de joroba a sus espaldas. La ropa colgaba de él como la de un espantapájaros en un granja bien. Enseguida empezó a hablar en voz alta, algo que no soporto. Uno que había cerca le haría de oidor durante casi toda la larga media hora que estuvo allí, pues lo que era yo no iba a decirle ni Dios es Cristo. ¿Qué clase de hombre entra así a un bar en el que no lo conocen? Ante mi sorpresa, pues lo tenía por un chaval con los cascos bien herrados, le dio palique a sus desatinos, imposibles de obviar hasta para la pareja del salón, que sonreía. Con todo hubo un momento en el que mi cliente se amohinó un tanto por un comentario mariconil, hasta que se fue. El engendró pidió otro tercio con el primero aún casi entero. "Se ha calentado (a ver, hijoputa, si no has parado de hablar) ¿no tendrás un vaso frío?" Se lo puse y pasé de él. Lo vio claro y salió a la terraza. Luego volvió a entrar, pagó los dos tercios que apenas había bebido y se fue dejándome con un malestar indescriptible.

Media hora más tarde salí del bar poco menos que enfermo. Llegué a casa y me tumbé en la cama. Ese trol me había sorbido la energía. Dijo que tenía cincuenta y cinco años aunque aparentara noventa pero yo creo que tiene diez mil y va arrastrándose por ahí, vertiendo partes de su enfermedad sobre la salud de los otros. 

Eran casi las siete cuando eché a andar. Apenas había dormido, ¡quien podría!, pero tras comer algo y vislumbrar el panorama para lo que quedaba de día decidí que era lo mejor. Algo ligero, breve, una horita.

Uno de los vecinos salía por la rampa de la cochera empujando el patinete de una de sus hijitas. Saludé y creo que no recibí respuesta, pues iba con los auriculares ya puestos, sino una bien cierta mirada hostil. No sé, quizá en una de mis recientes borracheras puse la música demasiado alta y empecé a cantar o algo, no me acuerdo, pero el tartaja del Audi A8 no respondió a mi saludo, no.

Poco después, ya transitando el acceso hacia la periferia del pueblo, vi un perro suelto y una parejita empujando un carrito de bebé. Bebé y perro. Este no parecía peligroso; no era pequeño, tampoco grande, pero paró el trote y se me quedó mirando. Me joden los perros. Seguí caminando y ¡oh, sorpresa! la del carrito era una prima mía, una que parió hará un par de meses. Tuvimos que pararnos a hablar, aunque no por mucho tiempo. Ni se me ocurrió tocar a la criatura; me conformé con preguntar el nombre que le habían puesto y tras decirle otra vez a mi prima que estaba dando un paseo después de haber acabado otra gloriosa jornada en el bar marchó empujando el carrito que contenía al fruto de su potentado y simpatiquísimo marido.

Con estas y Lovecraft iba, ya en la avenida de circunvalación, cuando casi al final de ella alcé la vista, vi los molinos y decidí subirlos una vez más. 

Por el otro lado de la carretera, adelantada, se veía a una mujer con una mochila a la espalda. Tenía el culo muy gordo y no le hice mucho caso, pero cruzó y se encaminó hacia donde yo iba, un camino de tierra justo al lado de algunas naves industriales que es previo a la maleza que viene después. Quizá nos separaran cincuenta metros y ella iba a buen paso, así que no lo más probable es que no hubiese problemas. Pero se paraba, miraba algo en su mano y seguía andando. Y en una de esas, claro, sintió que alguien iba detrás de ella, yo, con la melena al viento y todo lo demás. Y justo cuando llegó al descampado, y tal y como era previsible, se paró mirando lo que ya supuse era un teléfono. Y como será normal, tan solos como estábamos allí, cuando llegué a su altura, me preguntó algo acerca del camino que según su teléfono llevaba a los molinos y sin embargo ella no podía ver. Yo se lo indiqué y seguí adelante, entre la malas hierbas, convencido de no volverla al ver; pero al poco me superó, aunque no tardó en volver a parar, despistada. 

- ¿Y ahora?
- Ahora hay que cruzar la carretera y pasar ese tramo lleno de malas hierbas, el más difícil, y cruzar las vías.

Tendría mi edad. No era guapa, pero no tenía miedo. Siguió adelante después de darme las gracias. Me dijo que era de aquí pero vivía en Valencia desde hacía treinta años; había venido a cuidar a una amiga en el hospital; quería llegar a los molinos sin pisar el asfalto del que tan harta estaba. Por primera vez en mi vida pensé que podría haber culebras bajo nuestros pies. Ella iba con pantalones cortos. Alcanzó el sendero que llevaba a las vías y volvió a pararse cuando la maleza no le dejó ver el camino.

- ¿Y ahora?
- Ahora...Sígueme -respondí quitándome los auriculares.

Volví a pensar en culebras y, cosa rara, en True Detective. Alcanzamos la vía del tren que ella creía estar salvada por un puente.

- No, hay que cruzarlas -dije.
- ¡Como cuando éramos chicos!
- Y poníamos piedras en los raíles.

Rió. Pasamos las vías y después siguió adelante.

Empezó el ascenso. A ella le pesaba el culo y la ventaja se redujo. Hizo algunas fotos. No le dije nada al superarla. Llegué a la concurrida cima por un salvaje atajo y la saludé al encontrármela en el descenso, poco antes de desviarme a la ladera más complicada, la menos transitada, la más consecuente con el extraño viaje, la que muy pocas veces tomo de las tres opciones. Bajé por allí. Mi calzado era el peor de los posibles pero no sentí el dolor de otras veces, de otras penitencias.


Y no diré que no miré atrás cuando llegué al llano.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo creo, lo creo, por eso los aviones espías de la OTANNATO vuelan de contínuo por los cielos rumanos...



Los rumanos están acojonados y no quieren saber nada, ni de Cernauti, ni de la "unire" con Moldavia ni nada que se lo parezca... 
Y además la población, aunque sea mayormente proocidental, no padece el delirio rusófobo de polacos y bálticos. Ya para la época de Ceausescu no había tropas rusas en el país y la URSS consintió cuando no impulsó la destitución y ejecución del Conducator, que prácticamente iba a su aire condenando la invasión de Checoslovaquia y de compadreo y viajes con líderes "del mundo libre" incluidos.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 May 2022)

Yo creo que no tenemos en cuenta que empezó siendo una operación especial... y está deviniendo en una guerra civil lenta y metódica. O sea, que Ucrania tenía una opotunidad de sobrevivir al inicio de la operación especial y de las negociaciones, y ahora no la tiene. La Ucrania tal y como la conocemos parece que va a seguir el camino de Yugoslavia.

Y los rusos dirán que es por culpa nuestra, porque nosotros empezamos este juego de destruir países porque nos salía de los cojones...


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El puente de Liman parece que no lo han volado los ukras, da la impresión de un bombardeo aéreo.....



No. Han puesto los explosivo alrededor de los pilares ( se ve en otras fotos ) , si no los entierras o los apuntalas y el suelo es blando....se produce eso.......la fuerza de la explosión no afecta a los pilares y se dispersa contrael suelo y hacia arriba.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Según el Pentágono, el curso de formación para soldados ucranianos finalizó hoy. Por tanto, Ucrania tendrá 200 artilleros entrenados para obuses M777. 

El 80% del lote ya se entregó a Ucrania.


----------



## morpheus2010 (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El esplendor de occidente se acabó con la Grecia Clásica.



Madre mía...cuánta necedad


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si, la Roma clásica no tuvo esplendor ni estaba en occidente



Ni el imperio Español. Ni la europa universal. Ni los imperios Britanico y Frances. Ni los herederos del capitalismo e industrializacion europeo: Estados Unidos, Japon, China...

El mundo ha llegado donde ha llegado unica y exclusivamente por occidente y concretamente por europa en los ultimos 500 años. Y diria mas. Sin el arado normando (siglo X-XI en plena edad media, supuestamente nuestro peor momento) nunca se hubiera superado una poblacion mundial de mas de 350 millones de habitantes.

Aqui teniamos universidades "modernas" en el siglo XIII mientras en sudamerica hacian rituales de sacrificios a los dioses, en asia se practicaba el canibalismo, en la Africa subsahariana no se habia descubierto la rueda, en China el emperador y sus cortesanos (que tenian guerras internas periodicas en las que en solo 1 moria tanta gente como en 100 años de guerra en europa) decidian el destino de decenas de millones de habitantes con unas abas...


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para los que dicen que los rusos se quedan sin vehiculos. Mirando un video vi un aparente BMP-1 ( tienen muchos años ) pero no coincidia el cañon, busque un poco y ....los estan modernizando. Los colocan una torreta remota de 30mm y a rodar.




Está varias páginas detrás. Es un BMP-1 AM (modernizado con la torreta del BMP-2).

Lo simpático de esta guerra (bueno, sigo "simpático" de modo referencial solamente) es que los jóvenes van en vehículos construidos cuando sus padres todavía no se habían casado... y tal vez todavía estaban en primaria


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Parece fake news (no el que le hayan detenido, sino lo de los laboratorios).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena escusa. Si aparecen más a ver como lo justifican. Cuantos habrá con una profesión de quita y pon.

Tiene que fastidiar un montón en el cuerpo que encima de morirte en vez de medallas te vituperen...aunque en ese estercolero puede que hasta se apunten voluntarios los que apuntan maneras.


----------



## Remequilox (2 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Según USA



Es raro esto de Jarkov.

Al parecer, ahí "pasan cosas", pero apenas se está informando, salvo mencionar que tal o cual población hay combates o ha sido liberada.
De hecho, en el informe de hoy del estado mayor ucraniano, el teatro Jarkov ni se menciona.








Окупанти наступають біля Ізюма, Рубіжного й Попасної і на Херсонщині – Генштаб


Російські війська проводять наступальні дії на Слобожанському, Донецькому і Південнобузькому напрямках.




www.pravda.com.ua





https:// www.facebook.com / GeneralStaff.ua / posts / 307651304881288

Mi hipótesis es que sí, el ejército ucraniano avanza en esta zona, pero en plan modo escabechina (sangre por kilómetros).


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*"No puede haber un tratado de paz con Rusia, solo es posible la capitulación de la Federación Rusa"*, - Alexey Danilov

Según el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional al aire del teletón, la guerra no terminará rápidamente y el punto de inflexión aún no se ha producido, pero definitivamente sucederá, dada la cantidad de ayuda que llega a Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Está varias páginas detrás. Es un BMP-1 AM (modernizado con la torreta del BMP-2).
> 
> Lo simpático de esta guerra (bueno, sigo "simpático" de modo referencial solamente) es que los jóvenes van en vehículos construidos cuando sus padres todavía no se habían casado... y tal vez todavía estaban en primaria



No , la torreta del BMP-2 es diferente. Esta es remota, parecida o la misma no llego a tanto del BTR-82 que habia por Mariupol zurrando a los nazis con el cañon de 30mm. Es 2 o 3 generaciones posteriores , son muy mañosos rediciendo gastos.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cristo es un mito creado por el Cojo de Tarso, no existe el mínimo dato histórico que corrobore su existencia, excepto burdas falsificaciones a posteriori, el cristianismo es mitriadismo con un toque de santurroneria, rápidamente superada despues de su llegada al poder. Tan mayores y creyendo en seres imaginarios.



Eso nos lo dice el que cree en Spok...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. Han puesto los explosivo alrededor de los pilares ( se ve en otras fotos ) , si no los entierras o los apuntalas y el suelo es blando....se produce eso.......la fuerza de la explosión no afecta a los pilares y se dispersa contrael suelo y hacia arriba.



Pues el agujero con la ferralla saliendo hacia abajo tiene toda la pinta de una bomba.....


----------



## Demi Grante (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buenos días, camaradas putimoris.
> 
> Quedan siete días para celebrar el 9 de mayo en Moscú y el resto de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Parece que disfrutas con la muerte. Si te gusta tanto te mando por privado cómo han quedado unas cuantas líneas de trincheras con decenas de cadáveres despedazados hace 4 días en esa misma zona.

Lo realmente triste es que esas decenas de cadáveres se ve que son gente de 30-45 años en un estado físico bastante Paco. Gente que hace 3 meses estaba arreglando cohes en un taller y ahora han muerto gracias a que Europa lo está dando todo para que esta guerra no acabe hasta acabar con el pueblo Ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

El Batallón fue dirigido en su día por el difunto teniente coronel Mijaíl Tolstij "Givi", quien se unió a los insurgentes en las primeras fases del conflicto, siendo sancionado por el Consejo Europeo en 2015.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Has visto un vídeo con la bandera de la Victoria de la URSS y te has quedado con el dedo tieso repitiendo el mismo post



La artrosis...


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Mi hipótesis es que sí, el ejército ucraniano avanza en esta zona, pero en plan modo escabechina (sangre por kilómetros).




Las ofensivas consumen recursos -humanos y materiales- a un ritmo brutal. Salvo cuando se justifican por razones tácticas o estratégicas, se deben hacer con cuidado o te quedas "sin fichas" para el juego.

Me da la sensación de que Ucrania necesita una "victoria moral" para seguir resistiendo y deben haber escogido la zona de Járkov a esos efectos. Supongo que quieren conseguir el "efecto Tet" (la ofensiva vietnamita que, pese a ser desarticulada, causó en la población de EE.UU. la sensación de que no tenían el control de terreno y que había que retirarse).

Pero dada la situación general del conflicto, apenas si les va a servir para sacar tweets y tik toks durante unos días. No creo que quiebren la línea rusa de un modo que altere las condiciones generales. Y en el camino van a perder material a mansalva.

Es como Kursk. Si salía bien, los alemanes quizás hubieran podido retomar la iniciativa en el frente Oriental (o no, ya no tenían fuerzas para eso). 
Sólo sirvió para perder valioso equipo (y hombres) y debilitar aún más las defensas ante los avances rusos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No. Han puesto los explosivo alrededor de los pilares ( se ve en otras fotos ) , si no los entierras o los apuntalas y el suelo es blando....se produce eso.......la fuerza de la explosión no afecta a los pilares y se dispersa contrael suelo y hacia arriba.



Según la foto de la derecha tiene ustec razón, pero ¿el agujero?...¿los ukras vuelan el puente mientras los rusos lo bombardean?...


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El Batallón fue dirigido en su día por el difunto teniente coronel Mijaíl Tolstij "Givi", quien se unió a los insurgentes en las primeras fases del conflicto, siendo sancionado por el Consejo Europeo en 2015.



A la memoria de Givi y motorola
A la memoria de Zahreddine
No se olvida a esta gente


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mas de un millon de ciudadanos israelies son de origen ruso, si el gobierno de Israel toma partido contra Rusia, luego le pasara factura en las elecciones generales israelies y variara la composicion del knesset.
> 
> PD- Maletines en las manos adecuadas, hacen mucho daño.



No. En este caso no es cuestión de maletines.

Estuvieron coqueteando con Irán y se habló de quitarles las sanciones, incluso se habló de dejar el uranio enriquecido de uso civil, para centrales nuecleares teóricamente.

Eso para Israel no es posible Irán rico por el petróleo y con uranio es malo, malo. Aquí ha habido chantajes/negociaciones de todo tipo.


----------



## NS 4 (2 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me culpe a mi de los fallos de Spectrum, esoy harto de borrar mis propios mensajes repetidos, el foro va como una mierda, o no se publican los post o salen disparados con un solo clic, es desesperante.



Retiro lo de la artrosis ...Spok te bendiga.


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No , la torreta del BMP-2 es diferente. Esta es remota, parecida o la misma no llego a tanto del BTR-82 que habia por Mariupol zurrando a los nazis con el cañon de 30mm. Es 2 o 3 generaciones posteriores , son muy mañosos rediciendo gastos.




Está explicado unas páginas más atrás. Es la torreta remota de 30 mm que llevan las versiones "modificadas" del BMP-2. Y, como dices, es varias generaciones adelantada (se corresponde a las actualizaciones del BMP-2).


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Draghi es un individuo muy peligroso. Totalitario, mentiroso, un tipo con esquinas, estado profundo, o debería decir "gobierno mundial" profundo.
> 
> Da muy mal rollo verle o leerle. Ojalá Italia se libre pronto de ese siniestro personaje.
> 
> Antonio a su lado no es más que un imbécil, un matón de medio pelo. Un chuloplayas que como becario en la OTAN llevaba cafés y hacía fotocopias.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo; Draghi es un tipo peligroso de cojones. Se sabe que fue el artífice junto con la Yellen y la primera ministra de Canadá de expropiar todas las reservas del banco de Rusia en el exterior.

Esto se llevaba planeando desde el año pasado. Antes de la invasión.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ha sido Rusia China



Con un software Israelí.... Se descojonan de la borregada.


----------



## singermorning (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Una de las armas que tienen los rusos según la televisión rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Propaganda Rusa, y mala. Donde estaban cuando les hundieron un barco el otro dia?


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores israelí, Yair Lapid, dijo que la parte rusa debería disculparse por las declaraciones del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov. 

La reacción se produjo después de que Lavrov dijera que quizás "Adolf Hitler también tenía sangre judía".

"Hacemos todo lo posible por mantener buenas relaciones con Rusia, pero hay una línea, y esta vez se ha cruzado. El gobierno ruso nos debe a nosotros y al pueblo judío una disculpa", dijo Yair Lapid.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Una de las armas que tienen los rusos según la televisión rusa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada oye. Otra amenaza de acabar con toda la poblacion de un pais porque ellos lo valen. Con estas cosas no se si en casa logran apoyo pero al resto nos dejan bien claro que no se les puede tratar como seres adultos y racionales.


----------



## Bartleby (2 May 2022)

Tal día como hoy, hace ocho años


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Parece fake news (no el que le hayan detenido, sino lo de los laboratorios).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se confirma que ha sido capturado mientras intentaba escapar de Azovstal? Cómo intentó escapar?

Añado: llegó a Ucrania a principios de Abril y lo han capturado ahora? Poco ha durado. Y por qué se arriesgó a meterse en Azovstal en pleno asedio de Mariupol?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Deme algún argumento, más allá de la frase insulsa y manida. ¿Se imagina a lo iraquíes hundiendo patrulleras usanas durante la guerra del golfo?



Miguel como sabes los drones no estaban tan desarrollados en los 90 como están ahora, la situación no es extrapolable.

Ucrania además esta recibiendo drones y armas de todo tipo, además tiene a su disposición multitud de sensores de la OTAN como aviones ELINT, AWACS y satélites que facilitan el uso del armamento.

En una situación hipotética más actual, yo si me imagino a drones Iraníes atacando barcos de la US Navy, con mayor o menor éxito, pero atacando.

Gráfico de Charly015 como casi siempre.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 May 2022)

No sé qué pasa pero no puedo copiar-pegar imágenes. 


Se comenta por Telegram que se ha apresado en Azovstal a este alto mando militar canadiense:

t.me/PerfilFalso/6128

Canadian General Trevor Kadier was arrested while trying to escape from Azovstal and taken to Moscow to stand trial. He was in charge of Biolab No. 1, where 18 people worked with deadly viruses.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Actualización del Pentágono sobre el día 68 de la invasión rusa de Ucrania:


• ha enviado el 80% de los obuses ofrecidos a , más de 70 baterías

• 14 vuelos de ayuda militar para en las últimas 24 horas 

• ha recibido alrededor de 1/5 de 121 drones Phoenix Ghost 

• hasta ahora entrenó a 200 tropas en obuses.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si, la Roma clásica no tuvo esplendor ni estaba en occidente



Los romanos imitaban a los griegos. No les llegaron ni a la suela de los zapatos en cuanto a filosofía, arte y humanismo.


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)

Canadá ha entrenado a elementos de un regimiento ucraniano vinculado a la ultraderecha
El regimiento Azov se benefició del entrenamiento ofrecido a los soldados ucranianos a pesar de la promesa canadiense de no aventurarse nunca en esa dirección.









Le Canada a formé des éléments d’un régiment ukrainien lié à l’extrême droite | Guerre en Ukraine


Les FAC n’ont jamais donné quelque formation que ce soit aux membres d'Azov, maintient la Défense nationale.



ici.radio-canada.ca


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé qué pasa pero no puedo copiar-pegar imágenes.
> 
> 
> Se comenta por Telegram que se ha apresado en Azovstal a este alto mando militar canadiense:
> ...



No copies la imagen. Copia el enlace de la imagen y lo pegas en la casilla de "insertar imagen-ingresar url"


----------



## .Kaikus (2 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Y no olvide de embarcar los Santana Aníbal...



En un informe del Ministerio de Defensa, decian que son como un reloj cada 5.000 kilometros, averia grave y los embragues se los come a toda velocidad.

PD- En el video de los supuestos Urovesa-Vamtac portugueses camino de Ucrania, tambien habian Land Rover Defender 110...


----------



## delhierro (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues el agujero con la ferralla saliendo hacia abajo tiene toda la pinta de una bomba.....



En la ultima foto se ve otro pilar ocn las cargas atadas qeu no han explotado. pincha sobre ella , se ve cuando se agranda.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ni el imperio Español. Ni la europa universal. Ni los imperios Britanico y Frances. Ni los herederos del capitalismo e industrializacion europeo: Estados Unidos, Japon, China...
> 
> El mundo ha llegado donde ha llegado unica y exclusivamente por occidente y concretamente por europa en los ultimos 500 años. Y diria mas. Sin el arado normando (siglo X-XI en plena edad media, supuestamente nuestro peor momento) nunca se hubiera superado una poblacion mundial de mas de 350 millones de habitantes.
> 
> Aqui teniamos universidades "modernas" en el siglo XIII mientras en sudamerica hacian rituales de sacrificios a los dioses, en asia se practicaba el canibalismo, en la Africa subsahariana no se habia descubierto la rueda, en China el emperador y sus cortesanos (que tenian guerras internas periodicas en las que en solo 1 moria tanta gente como en 100 años de guerra en europa) decidian el destino de decenas de millones de habitantes con unas abas...



Las bases de la filosofía y el alma occidental se crean en Grecia. Y luego se enriquecen con el Cristianismo. Lo demás es comercio y guerra. No critico occidente, solo digo que la cúspide del saber fue con grecia.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Europa no tiene reservas para soportar un corte de gas ruso*

¿Qué pasaría si mañana el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin decidiera suspender los envíos de gas a toda Europa como hizo esta semana con Polonia y Bulgaria? ¿Habría reservas suficientes para seguir con el consumo actual? La respuesta corta es no. La larga también es no.

Las reservas de gas europeas nunca estuvieron tan bajas en los últimos años. Y no es simplemente falta de previsión, es que Gazprom ha ido enviando cada vez menos gas desde que empezó la guerra. Como arma geopolítica que es, la energía es usada por Rusia para presionar a los europeos y sobre todo para intentar dividirlos. Mientras los europeos intentan reducir a toda marcha su dependencia de hidrocarburos de Moscú, Rusia presiona cerrando poco a poco los grifos.

El juego euro-ruso de los hidrocarburos es asimétrico. El gas supone sólo una cuarta parte de los pagos europeos a Rusia por hidrocarburos (las otras tres cuartas partes son de petróleo), pero buscar otros suministradores de gas es mucho más complicado porque no se pueden hacer gasoductos desde el Golfo Pérsico o Estados Unidos. Ese gas debe licuarse para embarcarse en buques metaneros y regasificarse de nuevo en Europa. Es más caro, más complejo logísticamente y más difícil de alcanzar los volúmenes que llegan por gasoductos.

Si Europa se mueve cada vez más rápido para dejar de comprar petróleo ruso, Moscú aprieta cerrando poquito a poco los grifos del gas. La guerra empezó el 24 de febrero. Durante unos días los suministros siguieron a ritmos normales, cercanos a los 400 millones de metros cúbicos diarios. Pero desde entonces se fueron reduciendo hasta quedar en los últimos días por debajo de los 300 millones de metros cúbicos.

La reducción no es a todos por igual. Los envíos por el Nordstream I, que va directamente a Alemania, se mantienen en niveles habituales pero caen a menos de la mitad los que pasan por los gasoductos que recorren Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Esos recortes disparan el precio por la menor oferta. El TTF holandés, el precio de referencia para los futuros del gas, subió esta semana otra vez por encima de los 125 euros Mwh cuando había caído en las últimas semanas a 90 euros Mwh. Está aún lejos del pico de febrero, cuando llegó a pagarse por encima de 220 euros.

Las reservas pagan todos estos condicionamientos. Desde la primavera de 2021, como si Rusia hubiera estado preparando la guerra, las reservas fueron bajando. Con un invierno tardío en casi toda Europa en 2022 las reservas se usaron más de lo habitual. Ahora empiezan a rellenarse poco a poco pero están a niveles mínimos y la reducción de los suministros rusos no ayuda. Esta semana están de media en Europa al 32%, por debajo de lo habitual.

La Comisión Europea pidió a los gobiernos que como muy tarde el próximo 1 de noviembre tengan las reservas al menos al 80% de su capacidad, algo que será imposible si Rusia sigue disminuyendo los suministros. Bruselas trata de evitar que el próximo invierno haya que aplicar cortes en el suministro de gas para la industria o para calefacción de hogares.

El nivel de dependencia de Rusia también varía. Portugal, Irlanda o España no verían ningún cambio si mañana no llegara más gas ruso a Europa. Serían los únicos. Países como Bélgica, Países Bajos o Francia (menos del 10% del gas que importan es ruso) tendrían soluciones rápidas. A partir de ahí la dependencia va creciendo (33% en Italia, 54% en Alemania) hasta llegar a Estonia, Finlandia o Bulgaria, que dependen al 100% de Rusia para su suministro de gas. Bulgaria podría recibir más a través de Grecia, pero Estonia y Finlandia sólo con buques metaneros.

https://www.niusdiario.es/internacio...321947908.html


----------



## frangelico (2 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No. En este caso no es cuestión de maletines.
> 
> Estuvieron coqueteando con Irán y se habló de quitarles las sanciones, incluso se habló de dejar el uranio enriquecido de uso civil, para centrales nuecleares teóricamente.
> 
> Eso para Israel no es posible Irán rico por el petróleo y con uranio es malo, malo. Aquí ha habido chantajes/negociaciones de todo tipo.



Irán es un problema difícil. Israel quiere directamente atacarlo con una "Operación Opera 2.0" pero va a necesitar a USA (Irán no tiene unas FFAA convencionales muy grandes pero parece que sí las tiene en misiles, drones o sistemas antiaereos ) . China dudo que vea bien semejante ataque porque Irán es una pieza importante tanto en su suministro energético como a medio plazo en lo militar (bases chinas en Irán no son descartables andando el tiempo]. Es además la pieza clave de la Ruta de la Seda Sur, esta expandiendo sus ferrocarriles y construyendo dos líneas de AV (una muy avanzafa) con contratistas chinos.




Irán conecta con Afganistán, que se supone que ahora será más o menos un socio de China. Y por fin ese pubto ciego ferroviario en Asia (no hay ferrocarriles en ese país más allá de alguna línea que penetra unos pocos kilómetros) será el nodo distribuidor de esa ruta , que es óptima porque por Rusia y Kazajstán hay el problema del diferente ancho de vía. Al final habrá dos rutas pero la persa es importante.

Irán es además importante porque sin sanciones su economía despegará hasta ser algo parejo a Turquía, y en lo militar tiene sus capacidades industriales dispuestas a desarrollarse.

Un Irán que libere para exportar más petróleo y gas al tener electricidad nuclear, y no sancionado, podría ser una potencia industrial importante. Como fabricante de automóviles está bastante arriba.


----------



## Remequilox (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Las ofensivas consumen recursos -humanos y materiales- a un ritmo brutal. Salvo cuando se justifican por razones tácticas o estratégicas, se deben hacer con cuidado o te quedas "sin fichas" para el juego.
> 
> Me da la sensación de que Ucrania necesita una "victoria moral" para seguir resistiendo y deben haber escogido la zona de Járkov a esos efectos. Supongo que quieren conseguir el "efecto Tet" (la ofensiva vietnamita que, pese a ser desarticulada, causó en la población de EE.UU. la sensación de que no tenían el control de terreno y que había que retirarse).
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que el ínclito Arestovych andaba hace días señalando contraofensivas, incluso un cercamiento del frente de Izyum, hasta salió por ahí prometiendo que si les dan muchas armas modernas, que esta vez sí harán una contraofensiva de verdad, y.....
(O sea, Ucrania necesita aparentar que es capaz aun de montar una contraofensiva)

Cuando resulta que por las evidencias de las poblaciones y los mapas, parece que sí hay algo que podría llamarse contraofensiva en Jarkov, resulta que los propagandista ucranianos apenas mencionan nada......
Y claro, tanto silencio (relativo), respecto de algo que en apariencia les podría estar saliendo bien.... 
¿Qué es lo horroroso que contiene este resultado para que sean tan discretos?
Y dado que la propaganda ucraniana hasta no se priva de mostrar caníbales necrófagos, y asesinos psicópatas puestos hasta las cejas de psicoactivos en pleno asesinato....

"Algo" nada bonito debe estar sucediendo por la zona. Y partiendo que no hay nada que indique que la ofensiva sea en plan fuerzas combinadas, es que están tirando de infantería a pelo pura y dura. No me extrañaría nada que en los próximos días/semanas surjan evidencias de miles de bajas de reclutas sin apenas instrucción.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Parece fake news (no el que le hayan detenido, sino lo de los laboratorios).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es posible que le hayan cogido. Parece que era un miitar retirado y que estaba pendiente de un juicio por algo en Canada y aprovecho para irse de viaje a Ucrania a hacer el mongolo.

Lo de los laboratorios biologicos secretos es completamente ridiculo. El tio ha llegado al pais hace 1 mes o asi y no pones a un militar retirado sin ningun conocimiento a dirigir unos biolaboratorios secretos de alto nivel.

Supongo que esa historia le da mas morbillo a la noticia de que han pillado a un campista pirado Canadiense que sinceramente no es gran cosa.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

A colación de lo que dice otro forero un poco más arriba, en el supuesto de que Ucrania consiguiese una capacidad antiaérea efectiva, el juego cambiaría por completo...se acabarían los miramientos y los rusos pisarían el acelerados en cuanto a destrucción masiva del enemigo.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ya, pero es que el ínclito Arestovych andaba hace días señalando contraofensivas, incluso un cercamiento del frente de Izyum, hasta salió por ahí prometiendo que si les dan muchas armas modernas, que esta vez sí harán una contraofensiva de verdad, y.....
> (O sea, Ucrania necesita aparentar que es capaz aun de montar una contraofensiva)
> 
> Cuando resulta que por las evidencias de las poblaciones y los mapas, parece que sí hay algo que podría llamarse contraofensiva en Jarkov, resulta que los propagandista ucranianos apenas mencionan nada......
> ...



No me parece una deduccion muy solida. Con Kiev paso lo mismo. Unas pocas imagenes de tropas en los pueblos que habian retomado y pocas noticias. Una semana despues todo el frente Ruso se vino abajo y se retiraron en menos de 48 horas. En Mykolaiv paso parecido.

No digo que ahora vaya a ocurrir lo de Kiev o ni lo de Mylokaiv pero que no haya mucho bombo y platillo ni noticiones sobre los pocos avances de terreno recuperado no quiere decir nada.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (2 May 2022)

*USD/RUB*
70,9600
0,0000(0,00%)















Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





Viendo el gráfico, algo va a pasar pronto. No creo que eso lateralice mucho.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues nada oye. Otra amenaza de acabar con toda la poblacion de un pais porque ellos lo valen. Con estas cosas no se si en casa logran apoyo pero al resto nos dejan bien claro que no se les puede tratar como seres adultos y racionales.



Estados Unidos fue el primero en decir que "la opción nuclear es lo primero que tenemos". Y esto lo dijo un general del Pentágono no una charo en un programa de televisión. Lo que pasa es que los medios que tú ves no te lo cuentan.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

Cóctel molotov,lanzado a uno de los mini-autobuses utilizados por la policía de Moscú.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El Batallón fue dirigido en su día por el difunto teniente coronel Mijaíl Tolstij "Givi", quien se unió a los insurgentes en las primeras fases del conflicto, siendo sancionado por el Consejo Europeo en 2015.



_*"Parecemos un grupo de piratas somalíes" Givi*_


----------



## crocodile (2 May 2022)

Prensa rusa.

El resultado de la confrontación entre el F-16 y el Su-35S en el cielo de Ucrania: el resultado no es obvio

Tras una serie de publicaciones de Readovka sobre las posibles entregas de cazas F-16 a Ucrania y el inicio del entrenamiento de los cadetes de la escuela de Járkov, varios medios de comunicación publicaron estudios sobre los posibles resultados del enfrentamiento entre estos aviones y la aviación rusa. . En todas las publicaciones, existe la idea de que la victoria del Su-35S ruso está garantizada.

De hecho, si hablamos de una modificación temprana del F-16A, lo más probable es que el resultado sea obvio: el radar Su-35S tiene un alcance mucho mayor y es capaz de detectar aviones enemigos mucho antes. En el caso de utilizar F-16C más modernos, las ventajas del Su-35S se debilitan un poco, pero la ventaja sigue estando del lado de los cazas rusos. Pero hay matices.

En primer lugar, a lo largo de toda la frontera de Ucrania, los aviones estadounidenses de alerta temprana E-3 AWACS están patrullando las 24 horas, que pueden apuntar automáticamente a los objetivos F-16, incluso aquellos que los propios cazas no pueden ver. En segundo lugar, el F-16 tiene en su arsenal un misil AIM-120 AMRAAM, que corresponde en su alcance al RVV-SD ruso. Son estos misiles los que brindan a los cazas rusos una ventaja incondicional sobre los MiG-29 y Su-27 ucranianos en el combate aéreo. Con el F-16, este truco puede no funcionar.

En cualquier caso, creemos en nuestros pilotos y aviones, pero les pedimos encarecidamente a los "expertos militares" que detengan la retórica de la limitación: esto no conducirá a cosas buenas.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los romanos imitaban a los griegos. No les llegaron ni a la suela de los zapatos en cuanto a filosofía, arte y humanismo.



La civilizacion occidental y la civilizacion greco-romana no son lo mismo y tienen casi tanto que ver entre sí como la occidental y la árabe


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los romanos imitaban a los griegos. No les llegaron ni a la suela de los zapatos en cuanto a filosofía, arte y humanismo.



Si pero con la filosofía y el humanismo no se come, los romanos eran mucho mas prácticos y en ésta vida el movimiento se demuestra andando...


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos fue el primero en decir que "la opción nuclear es lo primero que tenemos". Y esto lo dijo un general del Pentágono no una charo en un programa de televisión. Lo que pasa es que los medios que tú ves no te lo cuentan.



No me entero porque ese general (si es que existe) no ha salido en la CNN/FOX/BBC/MSNBC en prime time con una infografia, en una tertulia de mas de 1 hora, diciendo en tono amenazador que pueden borrar X pais de la faz de la tierra en menos de 3 minutos.

Si hubiera pasado ya te digo yo que me hubiese enterado. Resulta que los Rusos lo han hecho 2 veces consecutivas.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si pero con la filosofía y el humanismo no se come, los romanos eran mucho mas prácticos y en ésta vida el movimiento se demuestra andando...



No he hablado de habilidades tećnicas, sino de saber y filosofía. Los Romanos imitaban a los Griegos, joder si es que hasta sus dioses eran un derivación del panteón griego.


----------



## Peineto (2 May 2022)

Hace años que estamos en guerra, pero no lo parece. Los interesados en profundizar en el tema pueden leer el análisis de Le blog de contrainformación titulado. 


* La geopolítica y el Covid que se utiliza para controlar las poblaciones domésticas en todo el mundo y sirve como pretexto para la implementación de medidas de guerra 
*
Un aperitivo.

Así, podemos ver claramente que “*Covid” es parte de estas medidas de guerra y que hay varias ramas en estas medidas de guerra*: impedir movimientos, impedir que las personas crucen fronteras o asegurarse de limitar la fluidez de los viajes internacionales, vigilancia total, prueba de que eres leal al sistema; en otras palabras, tienes que usar la máscara, inyectarte, etc. Debemos demostrar nuestra sumisión a este sistema, demostrar que no somos resistentes, que no corremos el riesgo de amenazar el sistema durante esta guerra geopolítica y geoeconómica. Esta es la forma de entender el “Covid”, creo. Uno no puede entender fácilmente "Covid" *si uno está ciego al aspecto geopolítico* y al hecho de que esta guerra ya comenzó y van a haber muchos episodios de inflación y batallas entre grupos con intereses divergentes, que muchos intercambios y contratos se romperán, que van a pasar muchas cosas y que van a ser muy dañinas sobre todo para las clases trabajadoras.

La geopolítica y el Covid que se utiliza para controlar las poblaciones domésticas en todo el mundo y sirve como pretexto para la implementación de medidas de guerra - Le blog de Contra información


----------



## Impresionante (2 May 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (2 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Con ese cuento puede nadar con seguridad por todos los mares del planeta porque no se lo tragan ni los tiburones.
> 
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



Ánimo y no decaigais , matando moscas se vive mejor hombre


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No me entero porque ese general (si es que existe) no ha salido en la CNN/FOX/BBC/MSNBC en prime time con una infografia diciendo en tono amenazador que pueden borrar X pais de la faz de la tierra en menos de 3 minutos.
> 
> Si hubiera pasado ya te digo yo que me hubiese enterado. Resulta que los Rusos lo han hecho 2 veces consecutivas.



Te lo repito: Uno es un general y otro es una charo. También tenemos programas en España donde un gordo de las harinas dice que hay que "matar tantos rusos como sea posible".

Me parece mucho más grave que un general haga esas declaraciones a que las hagan en un programa de variedades ruso.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (2 May 2022)

de hace 10 min


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es posible que le hayan cogido. Parece que era un miitar retirado y que estaba pendiente de un juicio por algo en Canada y aprovecho para irse de viaje a Ucrania a hacer el mongolo.
> 
> Lo de los laboratorios biologicos secretos es completamente ridiculo. El tio ha llegado al pais hace 1 mes o asi y no pones a un militar retirado sin ningun conocimiento a dirigir unos biolaboratorios secretos de alto nivel.
> 
> Supongo que esa historia le da mas morbillo a la noticia de que han pillado a un campista pirado Canadiense que sinceramente no es gran cosa.



Según han puesto más arriba ese señor no era un cualquiera. Iba a ser el jefe del ejército Canadiense. Se jubiló para saltarse las leyes canadienses y así poder viajar a Ucrania.


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

MoA - Ukraine's Army Is In Very Bad Shape - More Fighting Will Only Destroy It


*El ejército de Ucrania está en muy mal estado: más combates solo lo destruirán*
La agencia de noticias francesa _AFP_ ha publicado un informe de Daphne Rousseau desde cerca del frente ucraniano. Nos permite obtener una visión realista del estado de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

Soldados ucranianos agotados regresan del frente oriental

Aquí hay un mapa actual de la línea del frente. Kiev está en la esquina superior izquierda.






más grande
Citaré el informe de la _AFP_ fragmentariamente y añadiré mis observaciones:



> Repleto de soldados ucranianos exhaustos con las mandíbulas apretadas, el camión se aleja a toda velocidad. Las tropas de la brigada 81 acaban de recibir la orden de retirarse del frente oriental por donde avanzan las fuerzas rusas.
> La brigada caminó 12 kilómetros (7,5 millas) el sábado, camuflada en el bosque y bajo fuego cruzado, hasta su punto de retirada en Sviatoguirsk.



La 81.ª Brigada Aeromóvil consta de 3 batallones de infantería equipados con vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-70 que se pueden cargar en un avión. También cuenta con un fuerte grupo de artillería con 3 batallones de cañones y misiles, y la habitual mezcolanza de unidades de apoyo.

Como las tropas ucranianas tuvieron que caminar 12 kilómetros, surge una pregunta. ¿Dónde están sus vehículos blindados? Incluso cuando la infantería se despliega en refugios y trincheras, su transporte siempre debe estar cerca (~3 km) para poder recogerla rápidamente cuando sea necesario.

La respuesta más probable es que esos BTR-70, así como la artillería de la brigada, ya no existen. De la 'lista de golpes' de hoy publicada por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (énfasis añadido):



> En total, 146 aviones y 112 helicópteros, 683 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 281 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, *2.756 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate* , 316 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 1.234 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como *2.563 unidades de vehículos militares especiales* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos durante la operación.



Esos números serán, como todos esos recuentos, algo exagerados. Pero cuentan una historia.

Sviatoguirsk, el punto de extracción de las tropas, está a unos 10 kilómetros al sureste de Izium, que las fuerzas rusas tomaron hace un tiempo. 

Más del artículo de _AFP_ :



> Durante un mes, el 81, cuyo lema es "siempre primero", luchó para hacer retroceder el avance ruso en la región oriental de Donbas, en Ucrania, donde las tropas de Moscú avanzan lentamente, tomando aldeas una por una.
> “Todos entienden que aquí debemos cuidar la línea, no podemos permitir que el enemigo se acerque, tratamos de mantenerla con todas nuestras fuerzas”, dice el teniente Yevgen Samoylov, ansioso de que la unidad pueda ser alcanzada por fuego ruso en cualquier momento.
> “Como pueden escuchar, el enemigo está muy, muy cerca”, dice, señalando al cielo. La línea de tanques rusos está al otro lado de una colina, a unos siete kilómetros (4,3 millas) de distancia.



Los efectivos caminaron 12 kilómetros y ahora van en camiones. El enemigo está actualmente a 7 kilómetros de distancia. Las matemáticas simples explicarán eso con una ganancia de 5 kilómetros de profundidad por parte de las fuerzas rusas.



> A los 21 años, Samoylov, un oficial de la academia militar de Odessa, se encuentra a cargo de 130 reclutas, a menudo el doble de su edad.
> "Es mi primera guerra. Se suponía que me graduaría en cuatro meses, pero me enviaron aquí", dice el oficial con cara de niño y barba negra corta.



Qué desastre. 130 reclutas hasta los 40 años o más. Estos no son guerreros bien entrenados, sino maestros y mecánicos de automóviles o granjeros reclutados para la guerra. Con 130 soldados, la unidad tiene aproximadamente el tamaño de una compañía. Las compañías de infantería en el ejército soviético/ruso/ucraniano son relativamente grandes :



> [L] a fuerza de una compañía de tanques es de 31 a 40 personas, y el número de militares de una compañía de fusileros motorizados oscila entre 150 personas. A menudo, una compañía está comandada por un oficial con rango de capitán, y solo en algunas unidades este puesto lo ocupa un mayor.



El teniente menor Samoylov, que ni siquiera terminó su curso de oficial, está al frente de una unidad que suele estar dirigida por un oficial dos o tres rangos más alto que el suyo. ¿Dónde están los oficiales superiores?

Más de _AFP_ :



> La unidad entró en acción el 23 de febrero, un día antes de que Rusia lanzara la invasión.
> Al comienzo de la guerra, pasaron un mes defendiendo Izium, que cayó el 1 de abril, antes de unirse a los combates en torno al pueblo de Oleksandrivka.
> "Algunas batallas realmente difíciles", dice el tranquilo Samoylov.



Izium está en el frente norte donde la fuerza rusa presiona hacia el sur. Hay varios asentamientos con nombre Oleksandrivka (Alexandrovka) en Ucrania, tres de ellos en el oblast de Donetsk. Puede haber más no oficiales con ese nombre. Dos de los conocidos se encuentran en el noroeste del óblast de Donetzk, a unos 20 kilómetros al suroeste y sureste de Izium, respectivamente.

El mapa muestra Izium en el norte, el oeste de Oleksandrivka está en la parte inferior izquierda. La otra Oleksandrivka se encuentra en la periferia oeste de la ciudad de Kramatorsk, a la que prácticamente pertenece. No se nombra en el mapa.

Ninguno de los dos pueblos se encuentra directamente en la actual línea de frente, que se extiende unos 10 kilómetros hacia el norte. Sviatoguirsk, el punto de extracción, está mucho más cerca del frente. Allí es donde probablemente estaban las tropas antes de caminar hacia los camiones.






más grande
El artículo de _AFP_ continúa:



> En esta brigada, como las demás, no dicen cuántas personas han muerto.
> Cuando surge el tema, la mirada de Samoylov se vuelve brumosa. El dolor es crudo.
> Un silencio sepulcral se apodera del camión militar durante el trayecto hacia el edificio abandonado donde los soldados permanecerán durante su semana de descanso.



Es poco probable que los 130 hombres de Samoylov sean de una sola compañía original. Probablemente son todo lo que queda de un batallón que originalmente tenía tres compañías y más de 400 hombres.



> Cuando el convoy pasa junto a un camión cargado de misiles de largo alcance que se lanza al frente, los soldados automáticamente hacen una señal de victoria con los dedos antes de fijar la mirada una vez más en sus pies o en el horizonte en silencio.



¿Todavía hay algo de moral en estos hombres o es solo un gesto de rutina? Creo que es el posterior.



> Al llegar a la base, los soldados descargan sus armas, se quitan el equipo e inmediatamente se internan en una de las destartaladas habitaciones sin electricidad donde se someten a un reconocimiento médico luego de regresar del frente.
> Para los sobrevivientes, "hay pequeñas heridas en la frente, los que quedaron enterrados bajo los escombros durante un bombardeo tienen fracturas y (lesiones) ligadas a la metralla", dice Vadym Kyrylov, médico de la brigada.
> “Pero vemos principalmente problemas somáticos, como hipertensión o enfermedades crónicas que han empeorado”, añade el joven de 25 años.



Cada batallón de la 81ª brigada debe tener un médico con uno de mayor antigüedad sirviendo en la compañía del cuartel general de la brigada. Que uno de 25 años esté en el rol de médico de la brigada nuevamente apunta a la falta de hombres.



> - 'Pie de zanja' -
> Los hombres también sufren mucho del síndrome del "pie de trinchera" causado por la exposición prolongada a la humedad, las condiciones insalubres o el frío.
> “Durante un mes no pueden secarse los zapatos… entonces hay muchas lesiones en los pies, principalmente hongos e infecciones”, dice el médico.



Las botas militares deben ser impermeables. Durante mi tiempo en el ejército, entrenamos en algunas áreas muy fangosas, pero nunca me mojé los pies. Uno se pregunta qué calidad tienen las botas militares ucranianas.



> Después de la visita médica, todos tienen el mismo reflejo: aislarse y usar su teléfono para llamar a una pareja, un niño o un padre.
> Los soldados no pueden usar sus teléfonos en el frente y cualquier aplicación que requiera geolocalización está prohibida.



¿Qué tan estricto es el control de esas políticas? La experiencia dice que si a los soldados se les permite tener teléfonos con ellos, inevitablemente los usarán. Por eso Rusia prohíbe a sus soldados llevar teléfonos.



> Cuatro soldados vuelven a armar los marcos de cama de metal oxidado y barren el piso cubierto de polvo para hacer una apariencia de una habitación.



Eso no suena como un lugar divertido para el descanso y la recreación. ¿Hay incluso colchones para esos marcos de metal?



> "Es el momento para que los muchachos se relajen, para cuidar sus lesiones físicas y psicológicas, para recuperar su fuerza antes de regresar a la batalla", dice Samoylov.
> "Dormirán calientes, comerán alimentos normales y tratarán de recuperarse más o menos".



Esas tropas estuvieron nueve semanas en el frente y ahora solo tienen una semana de descanso en un lugar miserable. Samoylov es un optimista. Ninguna de esas heridas, especialmente las psicológicas, sanará en una semana. Se necesitan años para superar las crueldades de la guerra y, a veces, más de una vida.

El ejército ucraniano obviamente está en muy mal estado, ya que empuja a los reclutas apenas entrenados a la línea del frente donde la artillería rusa se los comerá. Sin embargo, que esté en tal estado no es sorprendente.

El oficial de inteligencia militar suizo Jacques Baud ha trabajado en Ucrania y ha escrito sobre la guerra actual ( aquí , aquí y aquí ). Describe el lamentable estado en el que se encontraba el ejército ucraniano desde el primer momento :



> El ejército ucraniano se encontraba entonces en un estado deplorable. En octubre de 2018, después de cuatro años de guerra, el fiscal militar jefe de Ucrania, Anatoly Matios, declaró que Ucrania había perdido 2.700 hombres en el Donbass: 891 por enfermedades, 318 por accidentes de tráfico, 177 por otros accidentes, 175 por intoxicaciones (alcohol, drogas), 172 por manejo descuidado de armas, 101 por infracciones a las normas de seguridad, 228 por asesinatos y 615 por suicidios.
> De hecho, el ejército fue socavado por la corrupción de sus cuadros y ya no contó con el apoyo de la población. Según un informe del Ministerio del Interior británico , en el retiro de reservistas de marzo/abril de 2014, el 70 por ciento no se presentó a la primera sesión, el 80 por ciento a la segunda, el 90 por ciento a la tercera y el 95 por ciento a la cuarta. En octubre/noviembre de 2017, el 70 % de los reclutas no se presentó a la campaña de destitución “Otoño de 2017”. Esto sin contar los suicidios y las deserciones (a menudo en manos de los autonomistas), que alcanzaron hasta el 30 por ciento de la fuerza laboral en el área de ATO. Los jóvenes ucranianos se negaron a ir a luchar al Donbass y prefirieron la emigración, lo que también explica, al menos en parte, el déficit demográfico del país.
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recurrió entonces a la OTAN para ayudar a que sus fuerzas armadas fueran más “atractivas”. Habiendo trabajado ya en proyectos similares en el marco de las Naciones Unidas, la OTAN me pidió que participara en un programa para restaurar la imagen de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Pero este es un proceso a largo plazo y los ucranianos querían actuar rápidamente.
> Entonces, para compensar la falta de soldados, el gobierno ucraniano recurrió a las milicias paramilitares. Se componen esencialmente de mercenarios extranjeros, a menudo militantes de extrema derecha. En 2020, constituían alrededor del 40 por ciento de las fuerzas ucranianas y contaban con unos 102.000 hombres, según Reuters . Fueron armados, financiados y entrenados por Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Canadá y Francia. Había más de 19 nacionalidades, incluida la suiza.



El ejército ucraniano no ganará la guerra ni las milicias fascistas. El país simplemente no tiene ninguna posibilidad.

Los gobiernos 'occidentales' están abusando de Ucrania y sus soldados. Quieren 'debilitar a Rusia' y no permitir que Ucrania pida la paz.

Eso es criminal.

De nuevo Jacques Baud :



> [A] pesar de la probable voluntad [del presidente Zelensky] de lograr un arreglo político para la crisis con Rusia, a Zelensky no se le permite hacerlo. Justo después de que indicara su disposición a hablar con Rusia , el 25 de febrero, la Unión Europea decidió dos días después proporcionar 450 millones de euros en armas a Ucrania. Lo mismo sucedió en marzo. Tan pronto como Zelensky indicó que quería tener conversaciones con Vladimir Putin el 21 de marzo, la Unión Europea decidió duplicar su ayuda militar a 1.000 millones de euros el 23 de marzo. A fines de marzo, Zelensky hizo una oferta interesante que se retractó poco después.
> Aparentemente, Zelensky está tratando de navegar entre la presión occidental y su extrema derecha por un lado y su preocupación por encontrar una solución por el otro, y se ve obligado a un “ida y vuelta”, lo que desalienta a los negociadores rusos.
> ...
> Hoy, Zelensky debe conducir a su país bajo la espada de Damocles, con la bendición de los políticos occidentales y los medios poco éticos . Su falta de experiencia política lo convirtió en presa fácil para quienes intentaban explotar a Ucrania contra Rusia y en manos de movimientos de extrema derecha. Como reconoce en una entrevista con CNN , obviamente se vio tentado a creer que Ucrania entraría más fácilmente en la OTAN después de un conflicto abierto con Rusia, como confirmó en 2019 Oleksey Arestovich, su asesor..



Ucrania ha perdido la guerra. Todos los sistemas de armas que 'Occidente' ahora está introduciendo no sirven de nada ya que Ucrania obviamente carece de los hombres para desplegarlos. Es probable que sean robados y, en el futuro, algunos de ellos podrían usarse contra el mismo 'occidente'.

Ellos harían algo de maldita justicia.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te lo repito: Uno es un general y otro es una charo. También tenemos programas en España donde un gordo de las harinas dice que hay que "matar tantos rusos como sea posible".
> 
> Me parece mucho más grave que un general haga esas declaraciones a que las hagan en un programa de variedades ruso.



Lo que pasa en este caso es que con Rusia tienen más cuidado con lo que hacen, no tanto con lo que dicen, pero es de cara a su público de borregos que viven de películas de Hollywood


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es posible que le hayan cogido. Parece que era un miitar retirado y que estaba pendiente de un juicio por algo en Canada y aprovecho para irse de viaje a Ucrania a hacer el mongolo.
> 
> Lo de los laboratorios biologicos secretos es completamente ridiculo. El tio ha llegado al pais hace 1 mes o asi y no pones a un militar retirado sin ningun conocimiento a dirigir unos biolaboratorios secretos de alto nivel.
> 
> Supongo que esa historia le da mas morbillo a la noticia de que han pillado a un campista pirado Canadiense que sinceramente no es gran cosa.



Te cito un mensaje anterior:


pemebe dijo:


> Parece fake news (no el que le hayan detenido, sino lo de los laboratorios).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demi Grante (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues nada oye. Otra amenaza de acabar con toda la poblacion de un pais porque ellos lo valen. Con estas cosas no se si en casa logran apoyo pero al resto nos dejan bien claro que no se les puede tratar como seres adultos y racionales.



Por ponerle un porcentaje, ¿cuántos soldados y equipos rusos se han destrozado en esta guerra a raíz del armamento de última generación que Europa ha regalado a Ucrania?
¿Tal vez un 50%?

Rusia ahora mismo está como el gordo marginado de la clase que le está intentando pegar al niño que lleva robándole los bocatas todo el curso, y los de la OTAN son los demás niños de la calse que le jalean al ladrón y se ríen del gordo, y encima le dan piedras y otros objetos para que se los tire a la cabeza y así no pueda el gordo alcanzarle.

Una reacción desesperada e infantil es amenazar con un ataque nuclear, de Corea N me lo podría esperar si le aprietan en una guerra, pero de Rusia quiero pensar que no son tan descerebrados, sería un suicidio, ¿acaso los moscovitas de a pie estarían de acuerdo en tirar una bomba atómica a alguien que inmediatamente te va a devolver otra? Si la OTAN no coge a Putin lo cogerían los propios ciudadanos rusos y acabaría como acabó Mussolini.


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> *Italy Says It's Open To Paying For Russian Gas In Rubles...Then Denies It*



Os imaginais paises de la UE haciendo negocios con el gas de tapadillo... Por ejemplo Italia comprando gas a Egipto pero que previamente haya comprado Egipto a Rusia .. Pues a eso juegan, a intentar quedar bien y poco más. Polonia dice que no le compra a Rusia pero se lo compra a Alemania que lo compra a Rusia.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te lo repito: Uno es un general y otro es una charo. También tenemos programas en España donde un gordo de las harinas dice que hay que "matar tantos rusos como sea posible".
> 
> Me parece mucho más grave que un general haga esas declaraciones a que las hagan en un programa de variedades ruso.



Pues si te parece mas grave que un militar a titulo personal (todavia estoy esperando esas declaraciones) hable de asuntos militares que una cadena creadora de opinion publica con decenas de millones de espectadores, con un equipo de guionistas y que recibe ordenes o tiener supervision del ministerio o secretaria de comunicacion, haga especiales sobre lo facil que les resultaria destruir paises haztelo mirar.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, CIÉRRESE EL GRIFO, CHÁPESE!!*



Mientras Alemania envía armas para eliminar a soldados rusos, Rusia bombea gas a Alemania, no hay cristo que lo entienda.

Yo cierro desde el primer minuto, por muy bien que me venga su dinero.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Por ponerle un porcentaje, ¿cuántos soldados y equipos rusos se han destrozado en esta guerra a raíz del armamento de última generación que Europa ha regalado a Ucrania?
> ¿Tal vez un 50%?
> 
> Rusia ahora mismo está como el gordo marginado de la clase que le está intentando pegar al niño que lleva robándole los bocatas todo el curso, y los de la OTAN son los demás niños de la calse que le jalean al ladrón y se ríen del gordo, y encima le dan piedras y otros objetos para que se los tire a la cabeza y así no pueda el gordo alcanzarle.
> ...



Otro que no sabe por donde va el viento: QUE LO HAN DICHO EN UN PUTO PROGRAMA DE VARIEDADES. Que es como si Belén Esteban amenaza a Rusia con la bomba del fin del mundo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

Veis la HOZ?
Ahora sólo falta el MARTILLO.


----------



## npintos (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Os imaginais paises de la UE haciendo negocios con el gas de tapadillo... Por ejemplo Italia comprando gas a Egipto pero que previamente haya comprado Egipto a Rusia .. Pues a eso juegan, a intentar quedar bien y poco más. Polonia dice que no le compra a Rusia pero se lo compra a Alemania que lo compra a Rusia.



Napoleón decía que si cuando termina la guerra, los italianos seguían de tu lado, es que ya habían cambiado por lo menos dos veces de bando...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues si te parece mas grave que un militar a titulo personal (todavia estoy esperando esas declaraciones) hable de asuntos militares que una cadena creadora de opinion publica con decenas de millones de espectadores, con un equipo de guionistas y que recibe ordenes o tiener supervision del ministerio o secretaria de comunicacion, haga especiales sobre lo facil que les resultaria destruir paises haztelo mirar.



Pues las declaraciones han salido mil veces en estos hilos: Busca.

Por cierto: ¿Tú no ves mucha tele? ¿no? Porque las cadenas "guionizadas y supervisadas" occidentales no paran de decir gilipolleces una y otra vez: Por ejemplo: El batallón Azov está compuesto de demócratas patriotas. (si, eso han dicho en la CNN).


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Esta imágen no la había visto.

Joder.


----------



## kelden (2 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Yo creo alguno olvidó lo que Putin dijo en su discurso previo al ataque en Ucrania.
> 
> Era simple, se resumía en Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar. No dijo conquistar Ucrania en ningún momento.
> 
> ...



Para los que aún tienen dudas. A Rusia le sobra mano de obra para la guerra, hardware aún más. Estos son los datos:

Hasta ahora, en la Operación Z, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han utilizado, no perdido ni mucho menos: 

el 12 % de sus soldados,
el 10 % de sus aviones de combate,
el 7 % de sus tanques,
el 5 % de sus misiles
el 4 % de su artillería.

En cuanto a las mano de obra de Ucrania; fuerzas ucranianas regulares, un variopinto compilado de fuerzas diversas, batallones nazis, mercenarios de muchas nacionalidades y mandos de la OTAN. Una torre de Babel. Ahora piensen que está mano de obra tiene que utilizar un hardware variopinto de muchos países, que incluye piezas de museo de la pasada guerra y los más sofisticados sistemas de combate, para él que no tienen formación. Si no contamos con la formación recibida a fuerzas de Ucrania, en EEUU antes de la invasión!!! Sí, sí, antes de la invasión. A pesar de lo cual no se puede decir que todo el conjunto sea un ejército profesional, con garantías para enfrentarse a los rusos.

No se pueden matar moscas a cañonazos. Esta expresión española viene en nuestra ayuda para explicar la guerra en Ucrania. Por muy poderoso que sea un ejército, no se puede emplear el 100% de sus efectivos para resolver una situación compleja. Si el objetivo de Rusia fuese mandar a la prehistoria a Ucrania, como hizo al mundo libre con, por ejemplo Irak, hace tiempo que lo habría hecho. Pero este no es el objetivo. Putin dijo que quería desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania, no arrasar Ucrania. Por razones obvias, ya que muchos de sus ciudadanos son de etnia rusa y para muchos Ucrania es parte de Rusia. En consecuencia, no es posible aplicar una fuerza desmedida. Hay que aplicar una fuerza proporcional al objetivo perseguido. No se pueden derrochar recursos a un fin que no los requiere. El resultado podría ser el contrario de lo esperado y debe ser lo que persigue Ucrania que, al menos, en esta segunda parte de la operación especial no lo está consiguiendo, según todas las informaciones.

La otra opción es que quieren pero no pueden.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues las declaraciones han salido mil veces en estos hilos: Busca.
> 
> Por cierto: ¿Tú no ves mucha tele? ¿no? Porque las cadenas "guionizadas y supervisadas" occidentales no paran de decir gilipolleces una y otra vez: Por ejemplo: El batallón Azov está compuesto de demócratas patriotas. (si, eso han dicho en la CNN).



Chorradas dicen todos. La gente es subnormal pero yo no veo a la tertulia de la Sexta Noche (que tampoco seria el equivalente porque ese programa 1º era el de maxima audiencia en la cadena mas grande) diciendo que opciones nucleares tiene el pais para destruir otro y como de facil resultaria y uno de los tertulianos diciendo que lo que hay que hacer es destruir un pais solo con chasquear los dedos.

Que haya un pirado belicista o algun general halcon añorando la guerra fria me la suda. Lo que me preocupa es cuando se normaliza y trivializa algo como la guerra nuclear y se habla de arrasar otros paises en prime time como si fuera algo normal. Eso permea a la poblacion que al final tiene mucho que decir en que ocurre.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Mientras Alemania envía armas para eliminar a soldados rusos, Rusia bombea gas a Alemania, no hay cristo que lo entienda.
> 
> Yo cierro desde el primer minuto, por muy bien que me venga su dinero.



Es fácil de entender: Rusia necesita más el dinero del gas que las vidas de sus soldados. Rusia necesita unas cuentas aseadas para no perder la guerra.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Os imaginais paises de la UE haciendo negocios con el gas de tapadillo... Por ejemplo Italia comprando gas a Egipto pero que previamente haya comprado Egipto a Rusia .. Pues a eso juegan, a intentar quedar bien y poco más. Polonia dice que no le compra a Rusia pero se lo compra a Alemania que lo compra a Rusia.



En efecto Alemania lleva ya meses vendiendo gas a Polonia a través del gasoducto Yamal (flujo inverso). Es un gas que previamente ha comprado a Rusia por el Nordstream.


----------



## rober713 (2 May 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> La civilizacion occidental y la civilizacion greco-romana no son lo mismo y tienen casi tanto que ver entre sí como la occidental y la árabe



Estas seguro de lo que dices?????!!!!! El derecho romano, el arte en especial la arquitectura, la filosofia, las distintas formas politicas junto a sus deformaciones, hasta la OTAN es un remedo de la Liga de Delos, las Olimpiadas...joder hay miles de cosas, da para un libro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2022)




----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Psicópatas hijos de puta.


----------



## Mitrofán (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los romanos imitaban a los griegos. No les llegaron ni a la suela de los zapatos en cuanto a filosofía, arte y humanismo.



filosofía, arte y humanismo, parecen las marías del currículo. de los romanos sin embargo la ingeniería


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Mientras Alemania envía armas para eliminar a soldados rusos, Rusia bombea gas a Alemania, no hay cristo que lo entienda.
> 
> Yo cierro desde el primer minuto, por muy bien que me venga su dinero.



Rusia quiere que sea Alemania la que se desconecte del gas. De ese modo los empresarios alemanes, que se irán a la bancarrota, cogerán al Gobierno alemán y lo harán pedazos.
Alemania y USA creían que Putin cortaría el gas a Alemania y así podrían culpar a Putin del desastre. Pero Putin no les ha seguido el rollo.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irán es un problema difícil. Israel quiere directamente atacarlo con una "Operación Opera 2.0" pero va a necesitar a USA (Irán no tiene unas FFAA convencionales muy grandes pero parece que sí las tiene en misiles, drones o sistemas antiaereos ) . China dudo que vea bien semejante ataque porque Irán es una pieza importante tanto en su suministro energético como a medio plazo en lo militar (bases chinas en Irán no son descartables andando el tiempo]. Es además la pieza clave de la Ruta de la Seda Sur, esta expandiendo sus ferrocarriles y construyendo dos líneas de AV (una muy avanzafa) con contratistas chinos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045346
> ...



y algo que nunca se menciona, Irán a nivel científico tiene muy buen nivel, no son follacabras


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Según han puesto más arriba ese señor no era un cualquiera. Iba a ser el jefe del ejército Canadiense. Se jubiló para saltarse las leyes canadienses y así poder viajar a Ucrania.



Me da que no se jubilo. En twitter he leido que estaba pendiente de juicio o bajo investigacion por algo. Me da que ha salido escopetado y seguramente lo de Ucrania le haya parecido interesante. Ya sea porque esta pirado o porque asi logra una mejor imagen publica.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Buen reflote. Muy ilustrativo de la libertad de prensa que tenemos en Occidente.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Me da que no se jubilo. En twitter he leido que estaba pendiente de juicio o bajo investigacion por algo. Me da que ha salido escopetado y seguramente lo de Ucrania le haya parecido interesante. Ya sea porque esta pirado o porque asi logra una mejor imagen publica.



Ya veremos en qué queda. Todavía hay poca info.


----------



## Bartleby (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Mientras Alemania envía armas para eliminar a soldados rusos, Rusia bombea gas a Alemania, no hay cristo que lo entienda.
> 
> Yo cierro desde el primer minuto, por muy bien que me venga su dinero.




En lo que Rusia bombee gas a Alemania, Alemania tendrá conflicto diplomático con EEUU, la guerra tiene muchos frentes.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

Visto hace unos minutos en TV.
Se repite la estrategia COVID.
Meter miedo a la población adocenada usando toda la maquinaria de propaganda, con el objetivo de que traguen con tooooda la mierda que les quieran echar encima.
Lo vimos con los encierros ilegales, las multas, las mascarillas de tela magicas y las vacunas dde 4 dosis que matan mas que curan.
Propaganda para borregos.
En este hilo tenemos claros ejemplos de TRAGACIONISTAS PREMIUM que ya dejaron claro en el hilo Covid que se van a creer absolutamente todo, y no solo eso, sino que se enzarzarán en debates sin logica y sin fin con cualquiera que les haga ver lo absurdo de sus planteamientos.




Vomitivo.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es fácil de entender: Rusia necesita más el dinero del gas que las vidas de sus soldados. Rusia necesita unas cuentas aseadas para no perder la guerra.



No me gusta. Yo no lo haría.

Les advirtieron, así no los tomarán en serio.


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Chorradas dicen todos. La gente es subnormal pero yo no veo a la tertulia de la Sexta Noche (que tampoco seria el equivalente porque ese programa 1º era el de maxima audiencia en la cadena mas grande) diciendo que opciones nucleares tiene el pais para destruir otro y como de facil resultaria y uno de los tertulianos diciendo que lo que hay que hacer es destruir un pais solo con chasquear los dedos.
> 
> Que haya un pirado belicista o algun general halcon añorando la guerra fria me la suda. Lo que me preocupa es cuando se normaliza y trivializa algo como la guerra nuclear y se habla de arrasar otros paises en prime time como si fuera algo normal. Eso permea a la poblacion que al final tiene mucho que decir en que ocurre.



Exacto....

Es muy grave que el programas de la tele pública rusa se banalice con este tema, da igual la temática del mismo, si aquí dicen algo mínimamente parecido, enseguida saldría mucha gente escandalizada...algo que, por cierto, ocurrió con una entrevista a un embajador ucraniano...ahora no tengo tiempo de buscar el vídeo, pero se les veis visiblemente incómodos escuchando acerca de "matar rusos"....

En estos casos no es así, y eso es lo preocupante y que no dice nada bueno, que es que exista un grupo de personas anhelando una destrucción global..."si no pueden tener el estado en la manera que ellos quieren"...como nos pongamos todos a actuar igual...asesinando a la gente "porque no me dejan tener mi opinión como principal".....

Con esa actitud, a mi me perdió, siendo como soy una persona muy crítica con la política europea y no lo digo porque pueda ser importante, sino porque es el sentir de mucha gente y las guerras no se ganan combatiendo, con eso se gana una mínima posibilidad de negociar cosas pequeñas...sino comvenciendo al mundo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No he hablado de habilidades tećnicas, sino de saber y filosofía. Los Romanos imitaban a los Griegos, joder si es que hasta sus dioses eran un derivación del panteón griego.



La técnica es la aplicación práctica del saber, no se puede separar una cosa de la otra....y en época helenística el saber y la cultura griega se extendieron a otros pueblos incluidos los romanos y la civilización resultante se llama greco-romana o clásica por algo, que ustec le tenga manía a los romanos ya es otra cosa...

En cuanto a los dioses romanos no derivaban de los griegos los fueron equiparando con el tiempo, por ejemplo en el siglo VIII a.C. los tres principales dioses romanos eran Júpiter, Marte y Quirino pero la asociación de los dos primeros con Zeus y Ares la hicieron en el siglo II a.C.; Minerva era una diosa etrusca en origen, Jano no tenía equivalente griego ni tampoco, Bona Dea, Aequitas, Portunus, Fortuna, los Manes y Penates.. y un largo etc...


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En lo que Rusia bombee gas a Alemania, Alemania tendrá conflicto diplomático con EEUU, la guerra tiene muchos frentes.



Pero EEUU también sigue comprando, hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## Demi Grante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otro que no sabe por donde va el viento: QUE LO HAN DICHO EN UN PUTO PROGRAMA DE VARIEDADES. Que es como si Belén Esteban amenaza a Rusia con la bomba del fin del mundo.



Tal vez esta vez sí, pero en los últimos meses varias han sido las declaraciones de la cúpula del gobierno ruso que ha "recordado" innecesariamente que tienen pepinos atómicos.


----------



## Ultimate (2 May 2022)

*La retórica de la 'victoria' de Pelosi durante el viaje sorpresa a Kiev pone nerviosos a algunos aliados*
*por Tyler Durden*
_*lunes, 02 de mayo de 2022 - 19:45*

El viaje sorpresa del domingo de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a la capital de Ucrania la convirtió en la funcionaria estadounidense de más alto rango en reunirse en persona con el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky desde que comenzó la guerra. La delegación también incluyó lo siguiente : "...Representantes. Gregory Meeks de Nueva York, quien preside el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara, Adam Schiff de California, presidente del panel de Inteligencia de la Cámara, y Jim McGovern de Massachusetts, quien dirige el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara. Comité de Reglas. Los representantes demócratas Bill Keating de Massachusetts, Barbara Lee de California y Jason Crow de Colorado también formaron parte de la delegación, según la oficina de Pelosi”, según lo enumerado por CNN.

Pero la retórica de Pelosi durante las aproximadamente 3 horas que pasó en el terreno antes de regresar a cruzar la frontera con Polonia *tiene a algunos aliados muy nerviosos, dado que indica que es probable que continúe la escalada.* Afirmó en los comentarios del domingo por la mañana que Washington apoyará a los ucranianos *"hasta que se gane la victoria" contra Rusia* .



Servicio de Prensa Presidencial de Ucrania a través de Reuters

Describió a los periodistas que el propósito de su viaje era *"enviar un mensaje inequívoco y rotundo al mundo entero: Estados Unidos está firmemente con Ucrania". *Significativamente, llega una semana después del viaje de "alto riesgo" del Secretario de Estado Antony Blinken y el Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin a Kiev.

Durante el viaje de Pelosi, la parte ucraniana también agradeció a la delegación de EE. UU. por el reciente y gigantesco paquete de ayuda de 33.000 millones de dólares de Biden para los ucranianos y, sin embargo, el mensaje constante de Kiev sigue siendo que nos den más, más, más.

“Les agradezco esta señal de fuerte apoyo a Ucrania”, dijo Zelensky más tarde después de reunirse con Pelosi. Y el presidente de la Cámara Demócrata subrayó más tarde ante los periodistas en Polonia: "Estados Unidos apoya a Ucrania. *Apoyamos a Ucrania hasta que se gane la victoria. Y apoyamos a la OTAN* ".

El lunes se reunió con el presidente Andrzej Duda en Varsovia. Ella lo llamó "un socio valioso en el apoyo al pueblo de Ucrania frente a la guerra brutal y no provocada del [presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin".

Sin embargo, The New York Times ha enfatizado en un nuevo informe que algunos aliados de EE. UU. están alarmados por la retórica de trinquete de EE. UU. aún sin acordar objetivos definibles. “Pero si hay un nuevo consenso aliado sobre el suministro de Ucrania con armas más pesadas y sofisticadas para la última etapa de la guerra en el este de Ucrania, *no hay consenso aliado sobre cambiar el objetivo de la guerra de Ucrania a Rusia* ”, establece el informe.



Europa, que, con la excepción del Reino Unido, se ha mostrado consistentemente más reacia a lo que está dispuesta a hacer, por temor a que acciones como enviar tanques sean vistas por Moscú como una gran escalada*, es descrita por un comentario presentado en el Times como arrastrada a un conflicto más amplio . :*_



> _Existe la sensación en Europa de que *"Estados Unidos está arrastrando a todos a una guerra diferente"* , dijo el profesor François Heisbourg, analista de defensa francés, citando comentarios similares de Biden sobre "el carnicero de Moscú" y cómo *"Putin debe irse"* . Algunos se preguntan qué está tratando de decir o hacer Washington.
> "Ayudar a Ucrania a prevalecer no se trata de librar una guerra contra Rusia por razones relacionadas con su gobierno", dijo el profesor Heisbourg. *"El cambio de régimen puede ser una visión, pero no un objetivo de guerra".*
> Él y otros dijeron que esa charla de Washington encaja perfectamente con la narrativa de Putin de que la OTAN está librando una guerra contra Rusia y que Rusia está librando una guerra defensiva para su supervivencia en Ucrania._



_De hecho, este ha sido el temor de muchos expertos estadounidenses desde el principio, sin embargo, rara vez obtienen una plataforma en los principales medios de comunicación. En cambio, las redes principales han tendido a presentar solo las voces más agresivas, aunque es probable que la mayoría de los estadounidenses sigan temerosos de cualquier posible escenario de la Tercera Guerra Mundial._






Pelosi's 'Victory' Rhetoric During Surprise Trip To Kiev Making Some Allies Nervous | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Rusia quiere que sea Alemania la que se desconecte del gas. De ese modo los empresarios alemanes, que se irán a la bancarrota, cogerán al Gobierno alemán y lo harán pedazos.
> Alemania y USA creían que Putin cortaría el gas a Alemania y así podrían culpar a Putin del desastre. Pero Putin no les ha seguido el rollo.



Cortar el gas y esperar a que sea la población la que los haga pedazos es otra opción.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> filosofía, arte y humanismo, parecen las marías del currículo. de los romanos sin embargo la ingeniería



Te recuerdo que Alejandro llegó hasta la India. Los avances de ingeniería de los griegos fueron acojonantes: Hasta llegaron a desarrollar ordenadores analógicos.


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Pero EEUU también sigue comprando, hasta donde yo sé.



Gas no compran porque son exportadores pero no tienen problemas en comprar sus fertilizantes nitrogenados que son esenciales para su agricultura y para al menos tener comida aunque sea mucho más cara ....

Los fertilizantes rusos, fuera de sanción para Estados Unidos - Diario16

Y esta bien que lo haga porque si no lo hiciera la hambruna en el mundo sería peor pero no dejar de ser una pura hipocresia pedirle a Alemania que se pegue un tiro en el pie cuando ellos no son capaces de lo mismo.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (2 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Visto hace unos minutos en TV.
> Se repite la estrategia COVID.
> Meter miedo a la población adocenada usando toda la maquinaria de propaganda, con el objetivo de que traguen con tooooda la mierda que les quieran echar encima.
> Lo vimos con los encierros ilegales, las multas, las mascarillas de tela magicas y las vacunas dde 4 dosis que matan mas que curan.
> ...



Seguro que putin tiene una Tsar apuntando a Merida, no me cabe duda.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Increíble, bestial.
> 
> Ukros sin filtros.



Seguro que han visto cosas peores de las que hemos visto aquí y ahí van ellos de juerga con una sonrisa en la cara.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto....
> 
> Es muy grave que el programas de la tele pública rusa se banalice con este tema, da igual la temática del mismo, si aquí dicen algo mínimamente parecido, enseguida saldría mucha gente escandalizada...algo que, por cierto, ocurrió con una entrevista a un embajador ucraniano...ahora no tengo tiempo de buscar el vídeo, pero se les veis visiblemente incómodos escuchando acerca de "matar rusos"....
> 
> ...



Los programas de variedades rusos hablan de guerra nuclear, mientras tanto los americanos te ponen el escudo "antimisiles" en la frontera... Tengo claro quien es el hijo de puta en esta historia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)




----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Cortar el gas y esperar a que sea la población la que los haga pedazos es otra opción.



Pero si Putin corta el gas, los gobernantes europeos dirán a sus ciudadanos: veis? Putin quiere destruirnos. No tenemos más remedio que ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Y declararán la guerra a Rusia. Y reclutarán a todo el mundo. Y la borregada lo aceptará. Eso es lo que nuestros gobernantes deseaban.

PEEEERO si Putin no corta el gas, sino que es la propia Europa la que decide cortarlo, LA COSA CAMBIA DIAMETRALMENTE.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

Los de siempre nos conducen a la destrucción, solo porque así lo han decidido...
Crean los bandos de siempre, necesarios para el enfrentamiento , se inventan cualquier mierda para justificarlo y a tomar por el culo.
Ellos siempre ganan. siempre sobreviven...pero recordad que lo hacen por nuestro bien.

Lo peor de todo es que no creo en el juicio en la otra vida , así que eso convierte esta situación en un absurdo.
Disfrutad de la experiencia y que dios reparta suerte.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Gas no compran porque son exportadores pero no tienen problemas en comprar sus fertilizantes nitrogenados que son esenciales para su agricultura y para al menos tener comida aunque sea mucho más cara ....
> 
> Los fertilizantes rusos, fuera de sanción para Estados Unidos - Diario16
> 
> Y esta bien que lo haga porque si no lo hiciera la hambruna en el mundo sería peor pero no dejar de ser una pura hipocresia pedirle a Alemania que se pegue un tiro en el pie cuando ellos no son capaces de lo mismo.



Sigo sin verlo.

Se ha criminalizando todo lo ruso. Se envían millones en armas. Se brinda tecnología para atacar objetivos en Rusia. Se congelan activos...

Y mientras ambos siguen comerciando.


----------



## El Promotor (2 May 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Parece que disfrutas con la muerte. Si te gusta tanto te mando por privado cómo han quedado unas cuantas líneas de trincheras con decenas de cadáveres despedazados hace 4 días en esa misma zona.
> 
> Lo realmente triste es que esas decenas de cadáveres se ve que son gente de 30-45 años en un estado físico bastante Paco. Gente que hace 3 meses estaba arreglando cohes en un taller y ahora han muerto gracias a que Europa lo está dando todo para que esta guerra no acabe hasta acabar con el pueblo Ucraniano.




Déjese de hipocresías y golpes en el pecho de cara a la galería.

El ejército de un país como Rusia, y por orden de Putin, invade a a la vecina Ucrania, destruye sus ciudades, masacra a la población, provoca una crisis de refugiados y pretende, además, que el resto de naciones europeas miren para otro lado y no levanten la voz.

Pues la jugada le ha salido mal al autócrata del Kremlin. Y los muertos y heridos rusos aumentan sin cesar para mayor gloria de un viejo decrépito y su banda de cómplices. Claro, ahora vienen los lloros y pataleos del agresor y de quienes lo defienden. Y en ese contexto usted va y dice _*" ahora han muerto gracias a que Europa lo está dando todo para que esta guerra no acabe hasta acabar con el pueblo Ucraniano"*_. Hay que ser muy fanático, muy tonto o estar muy amargado y resentido para defender eso. O todo a la vez.

Esta guerra de invasión (o carnicería provocada por Rusia) acabará cuando uno de los dos bandos hinque la rodilla en tierra. Y esperemos por el bien de Europa que sea el bando de la horda matonil el que pida parar y negociar un alto el fuego definitivo.

Mientras tanto, a disfrutar de lo putinizado.






@Pato Sentado @keylargof @Disturbed @Decimus @HDR @Scardanelli @elena francis @Arraki @delhierro @Michael_Knight @Teuro @Nico @Lma0Zedong @Simo Hayha @Fígaro @ccartech @Scardanelli @kopke @dabuti @wysiwyg @alas97 @Desadaptado Dimensional @wingardian leviosa @Plasteriano @Al-paquia @Archimanguina @Donald-Trump @Señor X @EL CASUARIO DANGEROUS


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Joder, ahora que se iban a rendir va y explota???
Suena muy raro. Si han muerto los niños ya sabéis de qué va el tema.


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Pero si Putin corta el gas, los gobernantes europeos dirán a sus ciudadanos: veis? Putin quiere destruirnos. No tenemos más remedio que ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Y declararán la guerra a Rusia. Y reclutarán a todo el mundo. Y la borregada lo aceptará.
> PEEEERO si Putin no corta el gas, sino que es la propia Europa la que decide cortarlo, LA COSA CAMBIA DIAMETRALMENTE.



Entiendo. Pero si se llegara a cortar y se sembrara el caos en la calle, no tengo claro cuál iba ser la reacción.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Los de siempre nos conducen a la destrucción, solo porque así lo han decidido...
> Crean los bandos de siempre, necesarios para el enfrentamiento , se inventan cualquier mierda para justificarlo y a tomar por el culo.
> Ellos siempre ganan. siempre sobreviven...pero recordad que lo hacen por nuestro bien.
> 
> ...



Aunque no creas en el juicio en la otra vida, la muerte también los alcanzará más tarde o más temprano.
¿Qué más dan 20 o 30 años más de vida frente a la eternidad?


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Napoleón decía que si cuando termina la guerra, los italianos seguían de tu lado, es que ya habían cambiado por lo menos dos veces de bando...



Y así se ha demostrado varias veces desde que murió Napoleón ...
en la I GM tenían una alianza con Austria y Alemanía que no dudarón en romper y en la II GM no tardaron tampoco en abandonar a los alemanes ...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Déjese de hipocresías y golpes en el pecho de cara a la galería.
> 
> El ejército de un país como Rusia, y por orden de Putin, invade a a la vecina Ucrania, destruye sus ciudades, masacra a la población, provoca una crisis de refugiados y pretende, además, que el resto de naciones europeas miren para otro lado y no levanten la voz.
> 
> ...



Otro borrego más... Espero que al menos te hayan pagado tus 30 monedas de plata.


----------



## coscorron (2 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Visto hace unos minutos en TV.
> Se repite la estrategia COVID.
> Meter miedo a la población adocenada usando toda la maquinaria de propaganda, con el objetivo de que traguen con tooooda la mierda que les quieran echar encima.
> Lo vimos con los encierros ilegales, las multas, las mascarillas de tela magicas y las vacunas dde 4 dosis que matan mas que curan.
> ...



Mañana ya tenemos a los típicos langostos en el bar contandonos lo que tardan los misiles y que hay que matar a Putín...


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)




----------



## Azote87 (2 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *La retórica de la 'victoria' de Pelosi durante el viaje sorpresa a Kiev pone nerviosos a algunos aliados*
> *por Tyler Durden*
> _*lunes, 02 de mayo de 2022 - 19:45*
> 
> ...



Si acabamos todos los europeos de mierda hasta el cuello será gracias a personajes como la vieja sidosa esa , si tanta gana de guerra tiene que mande allí su estirpe. Ya la calo bien trump a esta chalada


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Otro que no sabe por donde va el viento: QUE LO HAN DICHO EN UN PUTO PROGRAMA DE VARIEDADES. Que es como si Belén Esteban amenaza a Rusia con la bomba del fin del mundo.



Es todo lo que tienen para demonizar a todo un pueblo de 80 millones. Eso y el mismo BMR quemado desde 8 ángulos distintos. Alfalfa para tragacionistas mononeuronales.


----------



## Nico (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Sigo sin verlo.
> 
> Se ha criminalizando todo lo ruso. Se envían millones en armas. Se brinda tecnología para atacar objetivos en Rusia. Se congelan activos...
> 
> Y mientras ambos siguen comerciando.




Lo que sale en la prensa y lo que ocurre "detrás de la puerta" son cosas diferentes.

Cierta vez me tocó ir con la delegación jurídica de una empresa que tenía un conflicto laboral. En la reunión la discusión fue de lo más inteligente, se analizaron los números, se vio qué se podía pagar y que no, etc.
Luego, al salir, los sindicalistas hicieron un discurso de barricada como si fuera a empezar la revolución.

"Externamente" parecía la guerra. "Detrás de la puerta" todo el mundo discutía civilizadamente y se llegaban a acuerdos.

En esta guerra, mientras "frente a las cámaras" solo aparecen las balas y las bombas, como en todas, "detrás de las puertas" se negocia pensando en el "día después" (todas las guerras terminan alguna vez, te lo recuerdo).

Rusia demuestra seriedad comercial. Los europeos en esta ocasión la juegan de "sindicalistas" y necesitan el discurso agresivo y de barricada. En la mesa fijan el precio, las cantidades y el modo de pago... como todos los días.

_Business as usual_ que le dicen.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto....
> 
> Es muy grave que el programas de la tele pública rusa se banalice con este tema, da igual la temática del mismo, si aquí dicen algo mínimamente parecido, enseguida saldría mucha gente escandalizada...algo que, por cierto, ocurrió con una entrevista a un embajador ucraniano...ahora no tengo tiempo de buscar el vídeo, pero se les veis visiblemente incómodos escuchando acerca de "matar rusos"....
> 
> ...



Totalmente y ademas es algo que veo que esta empezando a ocurrir.

Si miras los foreros que son radicalmente pro otan, y solo se tragan propaganda y no piensan, igual 1 de cada 20 suelta alguna barbaridad de ese estilo (el perro y algun otro pirado) ahora entre los que son radicalmente pro Rusia miras las reacciones despues de que haya pasado esto y facilmente 5 o 6 de cada 10 lo ven normal, logico y sano y al menos 2 de cada 10 dicen que es lo que tendria que hacer Rusia.

Ya se que en el foro entran los elementos mas pirados y subnormales de la poblacion y que el anonimato les da alas pero no dejan de ser un reflejo de la sociedad y esta claro que esta ocurriendo entre ellos. Se esta normalizando y justificando el apocalipsis nuclear entre los que consumen propaganda Rusa.

No solo me alucina si no que me preocupa.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Entiendo. Pero si se llegara a cortar y se sembrara el caos en la calle, no tengo claro cuál iba ser la reacción.



Si el gas lo cortara Putin, sería un desastre pero inmediatamente declararían la ley marcial en Europa. Y los borregos aceptarían ser reclutados para la guerra.

Si el gas lo corta Europa, la cosa será más complicada aunque quizás acabemos igual. La borregada es muy borrega.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Son agentes de la CIA. No son representantes del pueblo europeo. Hay que expulsar a los traidores ya mismo.


----------



## Demi Grante (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Déjese de hipocresías y golpes en el pecho de cara a la galería.
> 
> El ejército de un país como Rusia, y por orden de Putin, invade a a la vecina Ucrania, destruye sus ciudades, masacra a la población, provoca una crisis de refugiados y pretende, además, que el resto de naciones europeas miren para otro lado y no levanten la voz.
> 
> ...



¿Qué golpes en el pecho ni qué narices? Te estoy diciendo que mueren decenas de miles y me estás diciendo que hay que ser tonto o muy fanático para contar esas cosas. Anodadado me dejas. 

Eres la persona menos indicada para dar lecciones a nadie de nada. Me da pena tu sectarismo y desinformación. Sólo puedo decir una cosa, deja de buscar las noticias que te interesan y busca encontrar las noticias como son.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Mañana ya tenemos a los típicos langostos en el bar contandonos lo que tardan los misiles y que hay que matar a Putín...



Pretenden justificar una guerra preventiva.
Justo lo que le echan en cara a Rusia!!!! Cuando ademas esa es la doctrina OTAN!!!

Son fanáticos y locos, no se puede discutir con ellos. Los que les siguen el juego son los mismos que quemaban pelirrojas


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Si acabamos todos los europeos de mierda hasta el cuello será gracias a personajes como la vieja sidosa esa , si tanta gana de guerra tiene que mande allí su estirpe. Ya la calo bien trump a esta chalada



No, no será culpa de la vieja satánica que ya tiene pie y medio en la tumba, sino de los Europeos por no habernos levantado contra los traidores.


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas.
> La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.



Algunos que han visto muchas pelis, se creen que la OTAN mandaría a la infantería a entrar en Rusia , como si pudiera invadirla.

Si hay una guerra Otan-Rusia, no va a haber infantería enemiga en ningún país. Tampoco los rusos te van a poner a los chechenos en Nueva York.
Pero eso sí, cientos de miles de americanos morirían en sus propias ciudades. Rusos también morirían cientos de miles, pero los rusos ya están acostumbrados, y los americanos no. Gran diferencia.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aunque no creas en el juicio en la otra vida, la muerte también los alcanzará más tarde o más temprano.
> ¿Qué más dan 20 o 30 años más de vida frente a la eternidad?



Ya, pero al final la muerte es un fenómeno que yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con una cierta moral.
Lo del juicio divino y demás historias, solo sirven en vida para controlar de cierta manera a la gente y evitar que se desmadren o te quiten el poder.
Lo que se logra con la idea de un ser superior es descargar el poder en algo inalcanzable, porque si recayese sobre tí, con destruirte todo se acabaría, y el que te destruya sería el nuevo "dios" ...

En fin, que claro que todos vamos a morir, antes o después, lo de la eternidad ya no lo tengo yo tan claro.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 May 2022)

(canción antigua, con subtítulos en español)


----------



## npintos (2 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Pregunta (y disculpas si ya se ha explicado en algún otro comentario), ¿cómo saben los ruskys que no hay más civiles en la planta para dar el kick off a los bombardeos?


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ya, pero al final la muerte es un fenómeno que yo creo que no tiene nada que ver con una cierta moral.
> Lo del juicio divino y demás historias, solo sirven en vida para controlar de cierta manera a la gente y evitar que se desmadren o te quiten el poder.
> Lo que se logra con la idea de un ser superior es descargar el poder en algo inalcanzable, porque si recayese sobre tí, con destruirte todo se acabaría, y el que te destruya sería el nuevo "dios" ...
> 
> En fin, que claro que todos vamos a morir, antes o después, lo de la eternidad ya no lo tengo yo tan claro.



La eternidad existe: Tanto para los que creemos en algo como para los que no. Una vez que mueras ya no te vas a levantar de la tumba. Los que no creeis en nada tambien tendreis vuestra eternidad de "no existencia"... a menos que exista Dios y os dé tambien la vida eterna. Yo soy positivo y le diré a Dios que los ateos también mereceís la vida eterna. Espero convencerle


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

Leo en el AS que Rusia quiere atacar Moldavia , y si el 20 minutos lo dice también, es que es cierto.
Veo que es el mecanismo de quienes mueven estos teatrillos para manipular a los borregos.
Así que próxima parada Moldavia.

Al final, lo mejor para todos sería lo que ya barajan algunos... Entrada de Polonia en el Oeste, el centro para los nacionalistas y Rusia control del Este... Criptomonedas, mundo polarizado, dictadura transhumanista y mucho LGTBI


----------



## ussser (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que sale en la prensa y lo que ocurre "detrás de la puerta" son cosas diferentes.
> 
> Cierta vez me tocó ir con la delegación jurídica de una empresa que tenía un conflicto laboral. En la reunión la discusión fue de lo más inteligente, se analizaron los números, se vio qué se podía pagar y que no, etc.
> Luego, al salir, los sindicalistas hicieron un discurso de barricada como si fuera a empezar la revolución.
> ...



Me choca con lo que vemos en las fotos y en los vídeos y me pongo de mala hostia.

Hijos de puta todos.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Totalmente y ademas es algo que veo que esta empezando a ocurrir.
> 
> Si miras los foreros que son radicalmente pro otan, y solo se tragan propaganda y no piensan, igual 1 de cada 20 suelta alguna barbaridad de ese estilo (el perro y algun otro pirado) ahora entre los que son radicalmente pro Rusia miras las reacciones despues de que haya pasado esto y facilmente 5 o 6 de cada 10 lo ven normal, logico y sano y al menos 2 de cada 10 dicen que es lo que tendria que hacer Rusia.
> 
> ...



Solo dices gilipolleces. No he visto nadie de este foro a los que tú llamas "Pro rusos" estar a favor o banalizar una guerra nuclear. Sin embargo del otro lado lo están pidiendo todo el puto rato.


----------



## pepetemete (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La eternidad existe: Tanto para los que creemos en algo como para los que no. Una vez que mueras ya no te vas a levantar de la tumba. Los que no creeis en nada tambien tendreis vuestra eternidad de "no existencia"... a menos que exista Dios y os dé tambien la vida eterna. Yo soy positivo y le diré a Dios que los ateos también mereceís la vida eterna. Espero convencerle



A ver, yo no soy "ateo" , yo creo que la vida es tecnología, simplemente el concepto de religión, alma o similar me parece un invento del intelecto humano.

Gracias de todos modos por tus deseos


----------



## Salamandra (2 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Según han puesto más arriba ese señor no era un cualquiera. Iba a ser el jefe del ejército Canadiense. Se jubiló para saltarse las leyes canadienses y así poder viajar a Ucrania.



¿Cuantos generales hay que salgan del ejército con una carrera así?.

¿Cuantos hijos de presidentes de países grandes se van vivir a países pobres?. Para empezar su seguridad en ese país teóricamente es mucho más cara que en cualquier país con mejor historia reciente.


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Ni Orwell lo hubiera imaginado.

El troleo es para enmarcar.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ni Orwell lo hubiera imaginado.
> 
> El troleo es para enmarcar.



Pero, ¿no decían que los Suecos eran los más inteligentes y progresistas de Europa? Joder con los wokes, vienen pegando fuerte....


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Esta es otra percepción de la campaña rusa para expulsar a los nazis del Donbás:
* Las anteojeras ideológicas de Estados Unidos y la guerra de Ucrania.*
Gilbert Doctorow


_*"... los ucranianos están en búnkeres bien fortificados que construyeron durante los últimos ocho años 
y están situados en medio de pequeñas ciudades yhay que sacarlos calle por calle, casa por casa. 
Un bombardeo de alfombra o ilimitado provocaría una gran pérdida de vidas entre la población civil, *_
*muchos de los cuales son rusoparlantes, precisamente la gente que los rusos quieren liberar...."*


----------



## Honkler (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero, ¿no decían que los Suecos eran los más inteligentes y progresistas de Europa? Joder con los wokes, vienen pegando fuerte....



Los suecos están en la cúspide de la pirámide de manginas, huele bragas y amariconados.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los suecos están en la cúspide de la pirámide de manginas, huele bragas y amariconados.



Y por lo que veo también traidores a Europa.


----------



## pgas (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues nada oye. Otra amenaza de acabar con toda la poblacion de un pais porque ellos lo valen. Con estas cosas no se si en casa logran apoyo *pero al resto nos dejan bien claro* que no se les puede tratar como seres adultos y racionales.




mira lameojetes, los hijos de gran putaña no se merecen otra cosa,

_Reuters: Russia's defence ministry cited statements from Britain's armed forces minister James Heappey who told BBC radio that it was entirely legitimate for Ukraine to hunt targets in the depths of Russia to disrupt logistics and supply lines._


***********



spri es el fenix contra el piolin azul



PD magnífico Lavrov poniendo a los alubios en su sitio genocida


----------



## NPI (2 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Un tio que solo se dedica a poner como palman rusos que solo aporta estulticia y odio, que no aporta una mierda al foro se merece irse al ignore, no es por tí es por mí.
> Si tanto odio tienes a los rusos vete a Ucrania y combate contra ellos, estas enfermo.



Es un CM y asalariado de salón de RE.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El cocainomano va a desmantelar todos los ejércitos de Europa.*
> 
> *Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18*
> 
> ...



Ya hay un hilo con esa noticia. Y está teniendo mucho éxito. 





Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18


https://theobjective.com/espana/2022-05-01/zelenski-sanchez-tanques-cazas/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Remequilox (2 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Veis la HOZ?
> Ahora sólo falta el MARTILLO.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045360






A veces veo Zetas Z Z Z Z Z Z Z


----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Perspectiva Nevski Franco Battiato.

_Un viento a treinta grado bajo cero
Barría las desiertas avenidas y los campanarios
A ráfagas heladas de metralla
Desintegraba cúmulos de nieve

Y los fuegos de la guardia roja encendidos
Para echar a lobos y viejas con rosario
Y los fuegos de la guardia roja encendidos
Para echar a lobos y viejas con rosario

Sentados en las gradas de la iglesia
Esperábamos tras la misa que saliesen las mujeres
Mirábamos con expresión ausente
La gracia incomparable de Niyinski 

Y luego de él se enamoró perdidamente su empresario
Y de las danzas rusas
Y luego de él se enamoró perdidamente su empresario
Y de las danzas rusas 

Con mi generación pasé el invierno
Mujeres encorvadas sobre el telar en la ventana
Un día en la perspectiva Nevski
Me encontré por azar a Igor Stravinski

Los orinales puestos bajo el lecho por la noche
Cine de Eisenstein por la revolución
Los orinales puestos bajo el lecho por la noche
Cine de Eisenstein por la revolución

Estudiábamos cerrados en un cuarto
Con débil luz de velas y candiles de petróleo
Y cuando se trataba de hablar
Esperábamos siempre con placer 

Y mi maestro me enseñó
Qué difícil es descubrir el alba dentro de las sombras
Y mi maestro me enseñó
Qué difícil es descubrir el alba dentro de las sombras 


Edito. Tenía que ponerla. Franco junto a Alice.

_


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los programas de variedades rusos hablan de guerra nuclear, mientras tanto los americanos te ponen el escudo "antimisiles" en la frontera... Tengo claro quien es el hijo de puta en esta historia.



Será que Putin no ha "movilizado a la flota nuclear", que va......


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> El ejército de un país como Rusia, y por orden de Putin, invade a a la vecina Ucrania, destruye sus ciudades, masacra a la población, provoca una crisis de refugiados y pretende, además, que el resto de naciones europeas miren para otro lado y no levanten la voz.



Ucrania ha bombardeado durante ocho años ocho a sus "compatriotas" en el Donbass destruyendo sus ciudades, masacrando a la población y provocando una crisis de refugiados y el resto de naciones europeas y los que son como ustec MIRANDO PARA OTRO LADO.

Apúntese esta frase de Churchill: " A menudo me he tenido que comer mis propias palabras y he descubierto que eran una dieta equilibrada"


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Será que Putin no ha "movilizado a la flota nuclear", que va......



¿Si? No he leído por ningún lado que Putin haya puesto misiles nucleares en la frontera de Estados Unidos y Canadá.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Solo dices gilipolleces. No he visto nadie de este foro a los que tú llamas "Pro rusos" estar a favor o banalizar una guerra nuclear. Sin embargo del otro lado lo están pidiendo todo el puto rato.



A ti se te ve racional y moderado sin duda...



El Mercader dijo:


> Son agentes de la CIA. No son representantes del pueblo europeo. Hay que expulsar a los traidores ya mismo.



Cualquiera que no haga lo que tu quieres como minimo es traidor y debe ser expulsado. Me apuesto algo a que para que pasar del expulsado al tirnonucado solo hay que apretarte un poquito dejandote en ridiculo. Todos los indigentes intelectuales psicopatas sois iguales.

Pompero del 19 de abril. Supongo que has entrado al calor de la guerra que te la pone dura y pensabas hacerte pajas con la victoria Rusa pero veo que la cosa va mal y vienes a soltar tu basura y bilis por estar contrariado.

Esta claro que CM no eres no porque no eres lo bastante listo ni para poner propaganda buena asi que solo eres un subnormal amante de la adrenalina y con ansias totalitarias que te ponen cachondo cuando ves a Putin sin camisa.


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Totalmente y ademas es algo que veo que esta empezando a ocurrir.
> 
> Si miras los foreros que son radicalmente pro otan, y solo se tragan propaganda y no piensan, igual 1 de cada 20 suelta alguna barbaridad de ese estilo (el perro y algun otro pirado) ahora entre los que son radicalmente pro Rusia miras las reacciones despues de que haya pasado esto y facilmente 5 o 6 de cada 10 lo ven normal, logico y sano y al menos 2 de cada 10 dicen que es lo que tendria que hacer Rusia.
> 
> ...



No eres capaz de comprender que el que tu llamas "proruso" Dice que es lo lógico que russia haga tal o cual cosa. Eso no quiere decir ni que me apetezca que lo haga ni que sea vueno para mi. Es lo que vemos logico y plausible que suceda. 

Si yo digo que es logico y plausible que me quede en paro o que un cometa caiga en la tierra, estoy siendo un pirado? 

El pirado y subnormal es uno que dice lo que quiere que suceda. Y lo repite y se autoconvence que lo bueno para el es lo que va a suceder. 

A ver si empezamos a madurar de una puta vez en occidente, y sobre todo en españa, que somos un atajo de ovejas que repiten lo que dice la puta caja tonta.


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

*Soldados ucranianos agotados regresan del frente oriental (articulo de APF comentado)*

Durante un mes, la 81ª -cuyo lema es "siempre primero"- luchó para hacer retroceder el avance ruso en la región oriental de Ucrania, el Donbás
Por Daphne Rousseau (APF)
2 de mayo de 2022 04:04 BST 

Repleto de soldados ucranianos exhaustos con las mandíbulas apretadas, el camión se aleja a toda velocidad. Las tropas de la 81ª brigada acaban de recibir la orden de retirarse del frente oriental donde avanzan las fuerzas rusas.
La brigada recorrió el sábado 12 kilómetros (7,5 millas), camuflada en el bosque y bajo fuego cruzado, hasta su punto de retirada en Sviatoguirsk.

*La 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil consta de 3 batallones de infantería equipados con vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-70 que pueden cargarse en un avión. También tiene un fuerte grupo de artillería con 3 batallones de cañones y misiles, y la habitual mezcolanza de unidades de apoyo.*​*Como las tropas ucranianas tuvieron que recorrer 12 kilómetros, surge una pregunta. ¿Dónde están sus vehículos blindados? Incluso cuando la infantería está desplegada en dugouts y trincheras, su transporte debería estar siempre cerca (a unos 3 km) para poder recogerla rápidamente cuando sea necesario.*​*La respuesta más probable es que esos BTR-70, así como la artillería de la brigada, ya no existen.*​*Sviatoguirsk, el punto de extracción de las tropas, está a unos 10 kilómetros al sureste de Izium, que las fuerzas rusas han tomado hace tiempo*​
Durante un mes, la 81ª -cuyo lema es "siempre los primeros"- luchó para hacer retroceder el avance ruso en la región oriental ucraniana de Donbás, donde las tropas de Moscú avanzan lentamente, tomando pueblos uno a uno.
"Todo el mundo entiende que debemos vigilar la línea aquí, no podemos dejar que el enemigo se acerque, tratamos de mantenerla con toda nuestra fuerza", dice el teniente Yevgen Samoylov, ansioso porque la unidad podría ser alcanzada por el fuego ruso en cualquier momento.
"Como pueden oír, el enemigo está muy, muy cerca", dice señalando al cielo. La línea de tanques rusos está al otro lado de una colina, a unos siete kilómetros de distancia.

*Las tropas caminaron 12 kilómetros y ahora están en camiones. El enemigo está actualmente a 7 kilómetros de distancia. Unas simples matemáticas explicarán que las fuerzas rusas han ganado 5 kilómetros de profundidad.*​
A sus 21 años, Samoylov, oficial de la academia militar de Odessa, se encuentra dirigiendo a 130 reclutas, que a menudo le doblan la edad.
"Es mi primera guerra. Se suponía que me graduaría en cuatro meses, pero me enviaron aquí", dice este oficial con cara de niño y barba negra corta.
Samoylov, que se hace llamar "Sansón", nunca deja solo su cuaderno rojo. Toma nota de cada movimiento, pero también de cada petición y comentario de los soldados a los que siempre se dirige con voz suave.

*Qué desastre. 130 reclutas de más de 40 años. No se trata de guerreros bien entrenados, sino de profesores y mecánicos de coches o agricultores reclutados para la guerra. Con 130 soldados la unidad tiene el tamaño de una compañía. Las compañías de infantería del ejército soviético/ruso/ucraniano son relativamente grandes*​*A menudo una compañía está comandada por un oficial con el rango de capitán, y sólo en algunas unidades este puesto lo ocupa un mayor.*​*El teniente subalterno Samoylov, que ni siquiera ha terminado su curso de oficial, está al frente de una unidad que suele estar dirigida por un oficial de dos o tres rangos superiores al suyo. ¿Dónde están los oficiales superiores?*​
La unidad entró en acción el 23 de febrero, un día antes de que Rusia lanzara la invasión.
Al comienzo de la guerra, pasaron un mes defendiendo Izium, que cayó el 1 de abril, antes de unirse a los combates en torno a la aldea de Oleksandrivka.

*Izium está en el frente norte, donde las fuerzas rusas presionan hacia el sur. Hay varios asentamientos con el nombre de Oleksandrivka (Alexandrovka) en Ucrania, tres de ellos en la provincia de Donetsk. Es posible que haya más no oficiales con ese nombre. Dos de los conocidos se encuentran en el noroeste de la provincia de Donetzk, a unos 20 kilómetros al suroeste y al sureste de Izium, respectivamente.*​*El mapa muestra Izium en el norte, la Oleksandrivka occidental está en la parte inferior izquierda. La otra Oleksandrivka se encuentra en la periferia oeste de la ciudad de Kramatorsk, a la que prácticamente pertenece. No se nombra en el mapa.*​*Ninguna de las dos ciudades se encuentra directamente en la actual línea del frente, que se extiende unos 10 kilómetros hacia el norte. Sviatoguirsk, el punto de extracción, está mucho más cerca del frente. Allí es donde probablemente se encontraban las tropas antes de dirigirse a los camiones.*​
"Fueron batallas realmente difíciles", dice el tranquilo Samoylov.
En esta brigada, como en las demás, no dicen cuántos han muerto.
Cuando sale el tema, la mirada de Samoylov se empaña. El dolor es crudo.
Un silencio mortal se apodera del camión militar durante el trayecto hasta el edificio abandonado donde los soldados se alojarán durante su semana de descanso.

*Es poco probable que los 130 hombres de Samoylov sean de una sola compañía original. Probablemente sean todo lo que queda de un batallón que originalmente tenía tres compañías y más de 400 hombres.*​
Cuando el convoy pasa por delante de un camión cargado de misiles de largo alcance que se dirige al frente, los soldados hacen automáticamente con los dedos la señal de la "V" de la victoria antes de volver a fijar la mirada en sus pies o en el horizonte en silencio.

*¿Hay todavía algo de moral en estos hombres o es sólo un gesto rutinario? Creo que es lo segundo.*​
Al llegar a la base, los soldados descargan sus armas, se quitan el equipo y entran inmediatamente en una de las salas destartaladas y sin electricidad donde se someten a un examen médico tras volver del frente.
En el caso de los supervivientes, "hay pequeñas heridas en la frente, los que quedaron sepultados bajo los escombros durante un bombardeo tienen fracturas y (heridas) relacionadas con la metralla", explica Vadym Kyrylov, médico de la brigada.
"Pero sobre todo vemos problemas somáticos, como hipertensión o enfermedades crónicas que se han agravado", añade el joven de 25 años.

*Cada batallón de la 81ª brigada debe tener un médico, y uno más veterano presta servicio en la compañía del cuartel general de la brigada. El hecho de que un joven de 25 años ocupe el puesto de médico de la brigada apunta de nuevo a la falta de hombres.*​
Los hombres también sufren en gran medida el síndrome del "pie de trinchera", causado por la exposición prolongada a la humedad, las condiciones insalubres o el frío.
"Durante un mes no son capaces de secar sus zapatos... por lo que hay muchas lesiones relacionadas con los pies, principalmente hongos e infecciones", dice el médico.

*Las botas militares deben ser herméticas. Durante mi época en el ejército nos entrenamos en zonas muy embarradas, pero nunca me mojé los pies. Uno se pregunta qué calidad tienen las botas del ejército ucraniano.*​
Después de la visita médica, todos tienen el mismo reflejo: aislarse y utilizar su teléfono para llamar a una compañera, un hijo o un padre.
Los soldados no pueden utilizar sus teléfonos en el frente, y cualquier aplicación que requiera geolocalización está prohibida.

*¿Cómo de estricto es el control de esas políticas? La experiencia dice que si se permite a los soldados tener teléfonos consigo, inevitablemente los utilizarán. Por eso Rusia prohíbe a sus soldados llevar teléfonos.*​
Cuatro soldados vuelven a montar los marcos de la cama de metal oxidado y barren el suelo cubierto de polvo para hacer una apariencia de habitación.
​*No parece un lugar divertido para el descanso y el recreo. ¿Hay siquiera colchones para esos marcos metálicos*?​
"Es el momento de que los chicos se relajen, de que se ocupen de sus heridas físicas y psicológicas, de que recuperen fuerzas antes de volver a la batalla", dice Samoylov.
"Dormirán calentitos, comerán comida normal y tratarán de recuperarse más o menos".

*Esas tropas estuvieron nueve semanas en el frente y ahora sólo tienen una semana de descanso en un lugar miserable. Samoylov es optimista. Ninguna de esas heridas, especialmente las psicológicas, se curará en una semana. Se necesitan años para superar las crueldades de la guerra y a veces más de una vida.*​*Es evidente que el ejército ucraniano está en muy mal estado, ya que empuja a reclutas apenas entrenados a la línea del frente, donde la artillería rusa los devorará. *​


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No eres capaz de comprender que el que tu llamas "proruso" Dice que es lo lógico que russia haga tal o cual cosa. Eso no quiere decir ni que me apetezca que lo haga ni que sea vueno para mi. Es lo que vemos logico y plausible que suceda.
> 
> Si yo digo que es logico y plausible que me quede en paro o que un cometa caiga en la tierra, estoy siendo un pirado?
> 
> ...



¿Madurar? ¿Ir amenzando a diestro y siniestro a todo dios cuando algo no sale como quieres es madurar? Cojones que no digo que hay que disparar flores o desarmarse, existe la disuasion y la fuerza puede prevenir conflcitos si es bien empleada pero vender en las cadenas publicas guerra nuclear en el siglo XXI porque tu aventura militar se estanca es de putos barbaros.


----------



## mazuste (2 May 2022)

Me gustó esa frase:
*" Por lo visto, Alemania es el talón de Aquiles del Imperio, 
porque Alemania es el primer miembro de la OTAN que empieza a sentir dolor."*


----------



## Caracalla (2 May 2022)

Del 


El Mercader dijo:


> Las bases de la filosofía y el alma occidental se crean en Grecia. Y luego se enriquecen con el Cristianismo. Lo demás es comercio y guerra. No critico occidente, solo digo que la cúspide del saber fue con grecia.



Del saber parlotear te refieres?

Por que saber construir infraestructuras, dominar y absorber culturas, dominar militarmente, dominar económicamente... No ha existido ni creo que exista nada como Roma. Igual lo más parecido es Rusia pero con la salvedad de que en la zona donde está ubicada la densidad de población es mínima en comparación a lo que era el Mediterráneo en los tiempos de Augusto.

Roma es una meada en la cara a todas las demás civilizaciones. Un Julio Cesar es capaz de avasallar a todos los Sócrates que se le pongan por delante. Roma es a la Ingeniería lo que Grecia es a la Filosofía. Ninguna filosofía es capaz de detener a una legión o a una división panzer.

Roma Invicta!!!


----------



## lapetus (2 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿cómo saben los ruskys que no hay más civiles en la planta para dar el kick off a los bombardeos?



Bombardeos dice. 
Si los azog han liberado a los escudos humanos es que les han dado garantías de canje. Rusia lo negocia todo y con todos.
Lo de la propaganda antifascista es para consumo interno.

Verás la cara que se les quedará a algunos cuando Rusia negocie con los territorios "liberados" y los devuelva a la cloaca kievita.


----------



## El-Mano (2 May 2022)

Tenéis los subs automáticos nen español disponibles:


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> A ti se te ve racional y moderado sin duda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Este es mi quinto nick desde el 2011, pero bueno si te quieres creer que me he dado de alta por la guerra, tú mismo.

2) Si una gente que se denomina "verde" afirma sin ruborizarse que los familiares de los 40 quemados vivos de Odessa dicen lo que dicen porque Putin les paga, pues solo puedo pensar dos cosas: a) Son unos hijos de puta, b) Son traidores pagados.

3) La victoria Rusa: Tengo claro que esto va a acabar con una guerra nuclear y con la reducción del 75% de la población occidental. Ya he puesto bastantes documentos filtrados de la CIA, Kissinger, el club de roma, la Trilateral, Deagel corporation, etc. que llevan diciendo eso desde hace varios años. Tú amigo Kissinger dijo textualmente hace un par de meses: "La agenda 2030 provocará millones de muertos, pero los que sobrevivan heredarán un mundo mejor".

Tú mismo: Sigue jugando a las guerritas y sigue lamiendo la mano de tu verdugo.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 May 2022)

Se viene liada parda en Pakistán. La población asume que han sufrido un golpe de estado por parte de EEUU

El presidente elegido democráticamente fue echado luego de posicionarse a favor de acuerdos con Rusia. Los generales y los opositores se dice que están a sueldo de EEUU

Podemos ver cómo EEUU dice claramente que han quitado al presidente por ser independiente (de EEUU ) en política exterior



Tras meses preparando el terreno, el anterior presidente lo único que pedía era elección, pero parece que no hay manera de que las celebren y os gente se está cansando 

Así reciben a los corruptos traidoras y posibles vectores de millones de muertos por lamer al amo americano


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Del
> 
> 
> Del saber parlotear te refieres?
> ...



Alejandro Magno. De nada.


----------



## bigmaller (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Madurar? ¿Ir amenzando a diestro y siniestro a todo dios cuando algo no sale como quieres es madurar? Cojones que no digo que hay que disparar flores o desarmarse, existe la disuasion y la fuerza puede prevenir conflcitos si es bien empleada pero vender en las cadenas publicas guerra nuclear en el siglo XXI porque tu aventura militar se estanca es de putos barbaros.



Es propaganda, es querer tener las filas prietas, se estan jugando la puta vida. Russia se está jugando su futuro en esta guerra. Ha decidido abandonar occidente y mirar a asia.

Esto no es ukrania, esto es enseñar los dientes al hijoputa que viene con un palo a pegarte una paliza a tu casa.

Rusia es mas devil que occidente en su conjunto. Por eso tiene que medir muy bien sus pasos y esta vez se la juega. Y si ve su poder amenazado va con todo. No es un juego, no.

Esta no es una guerra "paco" Usana donde importa un cojon masacrar y dejar sin luz y agua a millones de personas y matarlas de hambre yenfermedad a decenas de miles de civiles en 20 años de paises sin estado. Esta es una guerra que se enseñara en todas las academias. Esto es historia muchacho. Lo que ha hecho usa en estos 20 años es matonismo y robo y saqueo de paises destrozados. 

Lo que russia esta haciendo ahora no es una guerra, es un terremoto geoestategico mundial.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se viene liada parda en Pakistán. La población asume que han sufrido un golpe de estado por parte de EEUU
> 
> El presidente elegido democráticamente fue echado luego de posicionarse a favor de acuerdos con Rusia. Los generales y los opositores se dice que están a sueldo de EEUU
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos da un golpe de estado en Pakistán. y el gobierno americano presumiendo de democracia. Pero EJKE PUTIN ES UN DICTADOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragnarrok (2 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Perspectiva Nevski Franco Battiato.
> 
> _Un viento a treinta grado bajo cero
> Barría las desiertas avenidas y los campanarios
> ...



gracias por la traducción de la letra. Una joya de Battiato.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En cuanto Finlandia y Suecia entren a la OTAN, habría que empezar a derribar todo avión ruso que no respete las fronteras al igual que hicieron los turcos para intentar frenar los pies al Hitler ruso



Ves subiendo al avión para derribar rusos, espera que solo eres el bufón del foro… Nada olvidalo.


----------



## ZARGON (2 May 2022)

Los demonios se hacen los ofendidos. Algo traman


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 1) Este es mi quinto nick desde el 2011, pero bueno si te quieres creer que me he dado de alta por la guerra, tú mismo.
> 2) Si una gente que se denomina "verde" afirma sin ruborizarse que los familiares de los 40 quemados vivos de Odessa dicen lo que dicen porque Putin les paga, pues solo puedo pensar dos cosas: a) Son unos hijos de puta, b) Son traidores pagados.
> 3) La victoria Rusa: Tengo claro que esto va acabar con una guerra nuclear y con la reducción del 75% de la población occidental. Ya he puesto bastantes documentos filtrados de la CIA, Kissinger, el club de roma, la Trilateral, Deagel corporation, etc. que llevan diciendo eso desde hace varios años. Tú amigo Kissinger dijo textualmente hace un par de meses: "La agenda 2030 provocará millones de muertos, pero los que sobrevivan heredarán un mundo mejor".
> 
> Tú mismo: Sigue jugando a las guerritas y sigue lamiendo la mano de tu verdugo.



1º te pido perdon por las descalificaciones.

2º ¿5º nick? ¿Tienes personalidad multiple?

3º Los familiares de las victimas de un crimen, sea brutal o no, justificado o no, casi siempre van a decir lo mismo. Nadie en general va diciendo por ahi "mi hijo esta bien matado". Lo de Odessa debio ser juzgado pero por desgracia Ucrania es un pais corrupto y sin justicia heredero de Rusia.

4º Esto no tiene que acabar en guerra nuclear. Sigo sin entender porque Rusia va a lanzar un ataque nuclear contra europa porque no den la espalda a su invasion. Si alguien entra en territorio Ruso entonces me cagare en su puta madre porque eso si justifica una defensa con todos los medios.

Pero con mensajes como los que lanzais algunos en el foro es posible que ocurra porque si el hecho no dejarte invadir un pais sin trabas es motivo de guerra nuclear estamos jodidos porque si eso funciona vendra otro que lo hara y otro y otro y algun dia alguien no cedera y tendremos lio.

Lo de Kissinger y tal me parece genial para un fanfiction pero son chorradas. No son capaces de planificar ni lo que van a desayunar en 1 semana como para dirigir el mundo durante 50 años justo en la direccion que ellos quieren y todo bien ajustadito a su plan maestro del mal... solo un niño se creeria algo asi porque solo en un cuento tiene sentido.

En el mundo real la gente que esta en el poder es mediocre y complaciente y no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Las cosas que pasa ocurren por casualidades y cisnes negros y luego la gente hace racionalizaciones a posteriori porque tienen miedo de que el mundo sea un lugar caotico y regido por el azar y sobre el que nadie tiene un control real.


----------



## El-Mano (2 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (2 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Del
> 
> Roma es a la Ingeniería lo que Grecia es a la Filosofía. Ninguna filosofía es capaz de detener a una legión o a una división panzer.
> 
> Roma Invicta!!!



Marco Aurelio no aprueba esta contribución.


----------



## Atalaya (2 May 2022)

Alemania (en concreto en Turingia) faltan leche y harina en los supermercados, noticia de hoy directamente de una residente.


----------



## npintos (2 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Bombardeos dice.
> Si los azog han liberado a los escudos humanos es que les han dado garantías de canje. Rusia lo negocia todo y con todos.
> Lo de la propaganda antifascista es para consumo interno.
> 
> Verás la cara que se les quedará a algunos cuando Rusia negocie con los territorios "liberados" y los devuelva a la cloaca kievita.



Sí, es una posibilidad.

El tiempo dirá.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (2 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se viene liada parda en Pakistán. La población asume que han sufrido un golpe de estado por parte de EEUU
> 
> El presidente elegido democráticamente fue echado luego de posicionarse a favor de acuerdos con Rusia. Los generales y los opositores se dice que están a sueldo de EEUU
> 
> ...



Eso explica bien el atentado de hace unos días contra unos profesores chinos


----------



## Xan Solo (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Lo de Odessa debio ser juzgado pero por desgracia Ucrania es un pais corrupto y sin justicia heredero de Rusia.



Entonces reconoces que Ucrania es hija de Rusia, o hereda de Rusia, dices que no es un país independiente sin más? 

O confundes Rusia con la Unión Soviética, de las que ambas -Rusia y Ucrania- fueron víctimas, además de copartícipes?


----------



## NPI (2 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La guerra la iba a tener Putin sí o sí. Lo que ha hecho es golpear primero y duro para obtener ventaja



Lo voy a poner una vez más

*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

El 8 marzo 2022 daría comienzo el exterminio del Donbás.
En verano de 2022 comenzarían los preparativos para colocar armamento nuclear en la frontera con la Federación de Rusia.





A finales de 2022 el fin.

En (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) os dirán que yo soy un loco altamente peligroso y que por ese motivo merezco estar encerrado en una institución mental o algo peor, pero siempre desde la perspectiva de la DEMOCRACIA, la LIBERTAD y la PAZ el (llamado "Mundo libre"). 

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es propaganda, es querer tener las filas prietas, se estan jugando la puta vida. Russia se está jugando su futuro en esta guerra. Ha decidido abandonar occidente y mirar a asia.
> 
> Esto no es ukrania, esto es enseñar los dientes al hijoputa que viene con un palo a pegarte una paliza a tu casa.
> 
> ...



¿Quien le ha pegado una paliza con un palo a Rusia en su casa? Porque yo no he visto a nadie invadiendo Rusia sin embargo Rusia para ser la adalid de la templanza en los ultimos 15 años ha metido tropas en: Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, Mali, Ucrania... joder EEUU solo lleva 1 o 2 mas y son el puto imperio del mal.

Rusia es mas debil porque asi lo ha querido. Igual que España esta quebrada porque asi lo ha querido. Culpar a los demas es muy facil pero lo cierto es que a Rusia nadie le ha jodido nada y de hecho europa le ha puesto un lazito desde hace decadas para que arrejunte pero no hay manera. Nadie ha tenido mas oportunidades que Rusia.

Tratados de comercio, aceptar dependencia mutua, invitaciones a todos los organismos europeos, inversiones de todas las multinacionales europeas en Rusia sin cortapisas, posibilidad de ciudadanos Rusos de estudiar en europa con ayudas, venta de pasaportes para todo Ruso que quisiera...

Y no me rio de esta guerra. No es una guerra paco. Es una guerra desesperada de un oligarca totalitario que ve como se le escapa el poder entre los dedos y no puede admitir que su epoca ya paso y que su legado va a ser miseria y si esa clase de personalidades antes de tirar la toalla estan dispuestos a quemar el mundo entero.



Xan Solo dijo:


> Entonces reconoces que Ucrania es hija de Rusia, o hereda de Rusia, dices que no es un país independiente sin más?
> 
> O confundes Rusia con la Unión Soviética, de las que ambas -Rusia y Ucrania- fueron víctimas, además de copartícipes?



La URSS es una heredera de Rusia. Lo unico nuevo es que metieron el comunismo, que destrozo el pais y mato a millones, pero en esencia el regimen era el mismo que el anterior. El regimen actual no es mas que continuismo. La idiosincrasia Rusa se forja entre los siglos X y XIV y crea una sociedad de zares (lideres absolutistas) con camarillas de aduladores y corrupta que simplemente va cambiando de nombre en el tiempo.


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Si? No he leído por ningún lado que Putin haya puesto misiles nucleares en la frontera de Estados Unidos y Canadá.











Putin pone en alerta a las fuerzas rusas de disuasión nuclear


El líder ruso asegura que Occidente no se está limitando a las sanciones económicas sino que está haciendo "declaraciones agresivas"




www.eldiario.es





La primera entrada que he encontrado...qué es poner en alerta a las "fuerzas de disuasión"?, joder, es que hacéis una gimnasia mental que flipas...


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> En Alemania, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz fue abucheado durante su discurso diciendo que Alemania continuaría suministrando armas a Ucrania.
> 
> Los habitantes de Düsseldorf corearon: "¡Lograr la paz sin armas!"



Haced el ejercicio de cerrar los ojos y escuchad el fascismo renaciendo en Europa.
Sobre todo cuando habla de Lander in Europa...Putinsche aggresion...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> 1º te pido perdon por las descalificaciones.
> 
> 2º ¿5º nick? ¿Tienes personalidad multiple?
> 
> ...



1) Aceptadas.

2) Me he dado de baja varias veces y he creado nuevos nicks.

3) No hablamos de los familiares, sino de un grupo político "verde" que dice que los familiares de los asesinados están pagados. Un grupo verde que no para de enviar armas a Ucrania ¿de verdad son pacifistas? O gente pagada por la CIA.

4) Esto va a acabar con guerra nuclear porque ya está escrito así y porque ni Rusia va a ceder (esto es una guerra por su supervivencia) ni la OTAN va a ceder: Necesitan si o si los recursos de Ucrania y Siberia. Estados Unidos está en la puta bancarrota gracias a sus QE, y su carrera armamentista continua. Y porque los satánicos necesitan una reducción de la población.

5) No voy a ponerte otra vez toda la extensa documentación que tanto yo como muchos foreros hemos estado poniendo aquí desde hace años. Buscala tu mismo. Solo te diré que TODO ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO, lo que se viene diciendo desde hace años se está cumpliendo.

Hay un hilo en el foro en el que se debate la coordinación de las "elites", y yo ya comenté en el mismo que existen 7.000 familias que controlan el mundo, las cuales no solo no están coordinadas entre sí, sino que están (estaban) en guerra entre ellas. Si de pronto han empezado todos a coordinarse es porque hay algo muy chungo que los está coordinando: Busca información.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2022)

Joder que desastre de los rusos!!


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Putin pone en alerta a las fuerzas rusas de disuasión nuclear
> 
> 
> El líder ruso asegura que Occidente no se está limitando a las sanciones económicas sino que está haciendo "declaraciones agresivas"
> ...



Ah! Te refieres a eso: Estados Unidos lleva en DEFCON2 desde hace dos meses. ¿Sabes lo que es DEFCON 2? Pero los rusos son muy malos porque son los únicos que lo dicen.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Bombardeos dice.
> Si los azog han liberado a los escudos humanos es que les han dado garantías de canje. Rusia lo negocia todo y con todos.
> Lo de la propaganda antifascista es para consumo interno.
> 
> Verás la cara que se les quedará a algunos cuando Rusia negocie con los territorios "liberados" y los devuelva a la cloaca kievita.



yo también creo que cuando esto acabe de una vez, y si no termina en escalada nuclear, va a ver concesiones curiositas de los rusos


----------



## quinciri (2 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Rusia demuestra seriedad comercial. Los europeos...



Fijate que creo que Putin los sigue llamando "socios" a toda la troupe oxidental ... mas o menos socarronamente, pero sin perder la compostura. Que para esto ultimo ya están los "socios".... Madre, que ridiculo más espantoso lo de Oxidente ...


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> 1º te pido perdon por las descalificaciones.
> 
> 2º ¿5º nick? ¿Tienes personalidad multiple?
> 
> ...



Ya sé lo que ocurre! esta gente no hace más que hacerse un "complot megacomplejo" en el que hay una especie de "elite" que ha decidido no sé qué....

Yo cuando empieza a leer chorradas de club Bilderberg y demás, entiendo que que la persona no es seria.
Da igual que sea Rusia o USA, desprecian las culturas de cualquiera de esos países, a los que, muy posiblemente ni siquiera hayan viajado muchos, solo sus Doritos, que es lo más importante...


----------



## cryfar74 (2 May 2022)

Todo esta relacionado si EEUU esta en medio de todo.


Afghanistan braces for new war - Indian Punchline

*Afganistán se prepara para una nueva guerra *

*




El sol se pone en Kabul, Afganistán (Foto de archivo) *

Últimamente hay rumores en los medios sobre una insurgencia anti-talibán que lucha por nacer en Afganistán. Un ex general del ejército afgano, Sami Sadat, regresa a casa como el favorito de Occidente para ponerse el manto de liderazgo de un movimiento de "resistencia" panafgano contra el régimen represivo de los talibanes. 

Hay muchas luchas internas entre las élites afganas marginadas, civiles y militares. Aparentemente, las potencias occidentales están tratando de reunirlos detrás de Sadat. Un eje entre Sadat y el líder de Panjshir, Ahmad Massoud, parece ser la opción preferida para el MI6 y la inteligencia estadounidense. Sadat y Massoud son productos del King's College de Londres, conocido por ser el centro de reclutamiento del MI6 y de las academias militares británicas.

Las potencias occidentales, con el apoyo de la ONU y la UE, hicieron un esfuerzo decidido en los últimos meses para cooptar a los líderes talibanes con seductoras ofertas de ayuda financiera, reducción de las sanciones de la ONU, etc. en posición de inyectar efectivo en la economía afgana. Afganistán no tiene dinero después de que los estadounidenses se llevaron sus reservas. 

Pero los talibanes no mordieron el anzuelo, dadas sus profundas sospechas sobre las intenciones estadounidenses y el enfoque intrusivo de Occidente para prescribir normas de gobierno ajenas a la ideología islamista. Después de ganar una guerra de 20 años contra los EE. UU., los talibanes no ven ninguna razón por la que deban conformarse con un papel subalterno. 

A los talibanes les ha resultado mucho más agradable trabajar con los estados regionales, especialmente China y Rusia, que se mantienen alejados del excepcionalismo y la diplomacia coercitiva de Washington. Los estados regionales aceptan el ethos y las tradiciones afganas por lo que son y entienden la inutilidad de obligar a los talibanes a gobernar según los valores occidentales. La prioridad de los estados regionales radica en el ámbito de la seguridad donde esperan que los talibanes frenen a los grupos extremistas y eliminen el narcotráfico. 
De hecho, tal enfoque puede ser productivo. El 3 de abril, los talibanes anunciaron la prohibición del cultivo de adormidera, que es un gran problema para los estados regionales. 

Este pensamiento humano se refleja en una declaración del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, el viernes, donde elogió que la situación político-militar en Afganistán bajo los talibanes “se haya estabilizado relativamente”. Lavrov tomó nota de “los esfuerzos del nuevo liderazgo para volver a la vida pacífica después de un largo conflicto armado, para reanudar el funcionamiento normal de la economía nacional, así como para garantizar la ley, el orden y la seguridad”. 

Lavrov dijo que Moscú está satisfecho de que el nivel de cooperación esté aumentando y que la actitud de los talibanes es "ejemplar". Beijing está en empatía con el enfoque de Moscú. Baste decir que Rusia y China están avanzando constantemente en su compromiso diplomático con el régimen talibán. Las potencias occidentales están sintiendo que su espacio y capacidad para intimidar a los talibanes se está reduciendo rápidamente.

Después de todo, ¿qué es el “reconocimiento internacional”? No hay pautas universales. Si un régimen es reconocido por la población del país, si no hay aspirantes rivales a la autoridad y si es capaz de manejar la gobernabilidad de manera independiente, califica como el gobierno legítimo del estado. Período. No hay duda de que el régimen talibán está a la altura. Si bien los talibanes no requieren la determinación de la comunidad internacional para funcionar como gobierno, el reconocimiento formal es útil y necesario para entablar relaciones diplomáticas con otros países. 
Claramente, el propósito inmediato de una insurgencia occidental apresurada en Afganistán en este momento es crear un contrapunto rival al poder con el fin de mostrar que los talibanes no son la única fuerza en Afganistán que es capaz de manejar los asuntos del estado. La insurgencia propuesta en mayo es, en efecto, un globo de prueba para ver qué tan lejos volará. Sadat le dijo a la BBC que espera atraer también a los "talibanes moderados", es decir, el MI6 y la CIA dividirán a los talibanes. 

En el contexto de la confrontación de Occidente con Rusia y China, la importancia crucial de Afganistán como centro regional de geoestrategia es evidente. Un informe reciente en Nour News , afiliado al Consejo Supremo de Seguridad Nacional de Irán, reveló que "voluntarios" extraídos de las antiguas fuerzas militares y de seguridad afganas, entrenados por expertos estadounidenses y británicos, han sido desplegados en Ucrania para luchar contra las fuerzas rusas. Es concebible que estos “voluntarios” sean los camaradas de armas de Sadat. 

¡ Sadat le dijo a la BBC que admira la resistencia de Ucrania a Rusia! E insinuó que está en contacto con las fuerzas ucranianas. “Creo que ellos (las fuerzas ucranianas) se están manteniendo bastante bien. Pero también les digo, ya sabes, que crean más en sí mismos... Espero que obtengan apoyo continuo (occidental) mientras lo necesiten”. ¡Es un mundo pequeño, después de todo! 

Sin duda, Rusia y China (e Irán) contrarrestarán el proyecto occidental de regresar a Afganistán. El viernes, el presidente Putin sostuvo una videoconferencia con los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia para discutir “temas que son de gran interés desde el punto de vista de la seguridad nacional… con respecto a los acontecimientos en Afganistán y en general en esa región, en ese sector .” 

Los ataques dirigidos contra los chiítas en Afganistán y los recientes intentos de crear malentendidos entre Irán y Afganistán a nivel de pueblo a pueblo se perciben en Teherán como una conspiración de potencias externas para agriar las relaciones de Irán con el gobierno talibán. 

Sin duda, la gira regional del ministro de Defensa chino, general Wei Fenghe, por Kazajstán, Turkmenistán e Irán la semana pasada también tuvo en cuenta las consecuencias directas e indirectas de los acontecimientos en Ucrania sobre las relaciones de seguridad en Asia Central. En su reunión con el presidente de Kazajstán, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, el general chino “llamó a la vigilancia sobre ciertas potencias importantes que interfieren en Asia Central para perturbar y socavar la seguridad regional” (lectura del MOD chino).

El general le dijo al presidente de Turkmenistán, Serdar Berdimuhamedov, que China “se opone firmemente a la interferencia externa en los asuntos internos de Turkmenistán”. Durante su reunión con el presidente Ebrahim Raisi en Teherán, el general subrayó la disposición de China “para trabajar con Irán para hacer frente a diversos riesgos y desafíos, salvaguardar los intereses comunes de ambas partes y salvaguardar conjuntamente la paz y la estabilidad regional y mundial”. 

Sin embargo, al final del día, es el papel de Pakistán el que va a ser vital. Las ecuaciones de Pakistán con los talibanes han cambiado radicalmente después del repentino reemplazo del jefe del ISI, el teniente general Faiz Hameed, en septiembre, por el general de la COAS Bajwa. El derrocamiento del primer ministro Imran Khan complicó aún más las ecuaciones entre Pakistán y los talibanes. 

la posición tradicional de los talibanes en la Línea Durand; su renuencia a reprimir a los talibanes paquistaníes; el aumento de la violencia terrorista en Pakistán; el disgusto hacia la ideología talibán entre las élites paquistaníes occidentalizadas: todo esto ha erosionado la confianza mutua entre Pakistán y los talibanes. 

Además, las potencias occidentales y los talibanes ya no necesitan a Pakistán como intermediario. Sin embargo, la apatía tampoco es una opción para Islamabad. Sin duda, Pakistán se verá muy afectado si cobra impulso un movimiento de resistencia contra los talibanes. Es probable que haya efectos indirectos si la inteligencia occidental logra dividir a los talibanes. Las condiciones anárquicas en Afganistán solo pueden hacerle el juego a las fuerzas externas para desestabilizar la seguridad interna de Pakistán. 

Mientras tanto, el cambio de régimen respaldado por Estados Unidos en Pakistán no ayuda. Cuanto antes se celebren elecciones justas y libres y se elija un nuevo gobierno con un nuevo mandato, mejor será para Pakistán. Pero lo bueno es que nadie va a culpar a Pakistán por la resurrección del caudillismo en Afganistán. 

Sadat tiene la reputación de ser un hombre muy violento cuya misión en Helmand fue particularmente bestial. En la vida real, Sadat ocupó su puesto militar y al mismo tiempo amasó una fortuna como director ejecutivo de Blue Sea Logistics, una corporación con sede en Kabul que suministró de todo a las fuerzas de seguridad afganas, desde piezas de helicópteros hasta vehículos tácticos blindados.
En un ensayo desgarrador en la revista New Yorker el año pasado titulado _Las otras mujeres afganas_ , el conocido autor y corresponsal de guerra Anand Gopal tenía algunas cosas que contar sobre el general Sadat. Algunos extractos aquí: 

“Durante mi visita a Helmand, los Blackhawks bajo su mando (de Sadat) estaban cometiendo masacres casi a diario: doce afganos fueron asesinados mientras buscaban chatarra en una antigua base en las afueras de Sangin; cuarenta murieron en un incidente casi idéntico en el Campamento Walid abandonado por el Ejército; Veinte personas, la mayoría de ellas mujeres y niños, fueron asesinadas por ataques aéreos en el bazar de Gereshk... (Sadat rechazó reiteradas solicitudes de comentarios)”. 

Cuando Sadat llegó a Kabul desde Helmand el 15 de agosto de 2021 para asumir su nueva asignación como comandante de las llamadas “fuerzas especiales”, vio que los talibanes ya estaban a las puertas de la ciudad. Y fue uno de los primeros "evacuados" en escapar al Reino Unido desde Afganistán.

Cuando Sadat regrese ahora, el pueblo afgano solo lo considerará un impostor. Se merecen algo mejor. Occidente se lo debe a ellos después de todos los sufrimientos indecibles por los que han pasado durante los últimos 20 años de ocupación de la OTAN. 
La pura verdad es que los talibanes han estado al mando durante sólo ocho meses. Es demasiado prematuro condenarlos. Como Kathy Gannon, la veterana mano afgana de AP, dijo el otro día: “Creo que ciertamente hay un esfuerzo de parte de ellos (los talibanes) para tratar de llegar a una posición en la que realmente estén gobernando el país. Aún se desconoce cómo llegarán allí y cómo se verá. Y eso es realmente difícil para los afganos porque están luchando con esa incertidumbre”.


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ah! Te refieres a eso: Estados Unidos lleva en DEFCON2 desde hace dos meses. ¿Sabes lo que es DEFCON 2? Pero los rusos son muy malos porque son los únicos que lo dicen.



Hombre, decirlo es amenazar, si yo te digo que te voy a dar una hostia no soy bueno "porque, oye, te aviso..."


----------



## alfonbass (2 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Todo esta relacionado si EEUU esta en medio de todo.
> 
> 
> Afghanistan braces for new war - Indian Punchline
> ...



Claro que si, majete, mejor con los talibanes, que la gente no pueda hacer otra cosa que su puta religión y que no sean libres....

Madre mia, qué fauna...


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ah! Te refieres a eso: Estados Unidos lleva en DEFCON2 desde hace dos meses. ¿Sabes lo que es DEFCON 2? Pero los rusos son muy malos porque son los únicos que lo dicen.



EEUU no esta en defcon 2. Eso no se anuncia pero es que no estan asi que dificilmente lo pueden anunciar.

Ademas hay un desconocimiento importante de como se establecen esas alarmas. EEUU no tiene un unico DEFCON. Distintas ramas del ejercito pueden tener distintos niveles DEFCON y algunas estan en alerta permanente.

Decir EEUU, en su conjunto, esta en defcon X no tiene sentido. Esta muy bien para las peliculas y la prensa pero no es real.


----------



## Caracalla (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Alejandro Magno. De nada.



Alex era un grande. Pero si te fijas, sus victorias se vinieron abajo tras su muerte. En cambio Roma era capaz de seguir adelante tras la muerte de sus grandes líderes y de sobrevivir a sus malos gobernantes que no fueron pocos tampoco.

Roma era sólida, como un rodillo, otro nivel.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya sé lo que ocurre! esta gente no hace más que hacerse un "complot megacomplejo" en el que hay una especie de "elite" que ha decidido no sé qué....
> 
> Yo cuando empieza a leer chorradas de club Bilderberg y demás, entiendo que que la persona no es seria.
> Da igual que sea Rusia o USA, desprecian las culturas de cualquiera de esos países, a los que, muy posiblemente ni siquiera hayan viajado muchos, solo sus Doritos, que es lo más importante...



Bueno, lo primero que te diré es que vivo en Estados Unidos (te escribo desde Nueva York) lo creas o no.

Lo segundo es que una persona inteligente primero lee lo que le dicen y luego comprueba los hechos: Si los hechos no se corresponden a la verdad, se puede decir que la idea no vale, es absurda o una teoría conspiranoica. Pero si los hechos se van ajustando a la verdad, pues entonces no queda más remedio que tenerlos en cuenta.

Yo tambien pensaba que todo eran magufadas hasta que empecé a contrarrestar esas "magufadas". Tienes camino por delante. Si realmente te preocupa la verdad vete a buscarla.


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Es una carnicería. En ese terreno sin apoyo aéreo es tiro al plato. El problema no es el armamento el problema es que están llamando a los reservistas Paco del oeste.



Para los que no entendían cómo la guerra no la ganaba en dos días Rusia...joder, va a dejar a Ucrania sin los 100.000 mejores hombres de su ejército, todos muertos, sin blindados, sin Armada, sin ejército del Aire, sin el 40% de su territorio, sin el 50% de su población, sin el 60% de su PIB...

Joder, es que cada día tengo más claro que la guerra de desgaste es a propósito desde el principio.
Europa y Usa siguen enviando cacharros, desmilitarizándose. Y no olvidemos que aquí la vida en Moscú, sigue igual que siempre.

Ahora le tocará morir a los jovenzuelos húngaros del oeste, como en su día morían los jovenzuelos siberianos en Rzhev.
Carne de cañón.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, decirlo es amenazar, si yo te digo que te voy a dar una hostia no soy bueno "porque, oye, te aviso..."



¿Y si yo te preparo la hostia y no te digo nada?


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> EEUU no esta en defcon 2. Eso no se anuncia pero es que no estan asi que dificilmente lo pueden anunciar.
> 
> Ademas hay un desconocimiento importante de como se establecen esas alarmas. EEUU no tiene un unico DEFCON. Distintas ramas del ejercito pueden tener distintos niveles DEFCON y algunas estan en alerta permanente.
> 
> Decir EEUU, en su conjunto, esta en defcon X no tiene sentido. Esta muy bien para las peliculas y la prensa pero no es real.



Tío, vivo en Estados Unidos. Tengo colegas en el Army. Hace dos meses les han pasado un mapa con los posibles objetivos nucleares rusos en Estados Unidos actualizados. Estamos en Defcon 2 (tanto en las fuerzas desplegadas en Europa como en Estados Unidos).


----------



## juanmanuel (2 May 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> La civilizacion occidental y la civilizacion greco-romana no son lo mismo y tienen casi tanto que ver entre sí como la occidental y la árabe



Los griegos son originarios de algo asi como el sur de Rusia, Ucrania o Kasajistan, por ahi. Por lo tanto tienen poco de occidentales. Ademas se nutren bastante de la civilizacion minoica (tambien asiatica), asi como tambien de la egipcia, hitita, persa.
Desde su origen hasta sus influencias son africanas o asiaticas, nada occidentales.
En cuanto a Roma, los propios romanos se decian herederos de Troya (tambien en asia, nada occidental por tanto)
De hecho, tanto los griegos como los romanos sabian de la importancia de controlar el acceso al mar mediterraneo desde el mar negro y el comercio con asia, y hacia oriente siempre se volcaron.
La guerra con Troya, los enfrentamientos con los persas, la epopeya alejandrina, la fundacion del imperio romano de oriente (que sobrevive un milenio al de occidente).
Tanto griegos como romanos siempre dirigieron su mirada a oriente.
Hasta la religion que le da cierta unidad a occidente es una religion de medio oriente, plagada de mitos orientales. Desde el mito de la creacion Adima y Heva (a menos que Yave sea un chistoso que quiso usar nombres sanscritos en vez de ponerles Sara o Rebecca y Samuel o Isaac), pasando por el mito del diluvio casi calcado de la epopeya de Gilgamesh, cambiando Noe por Utnapishtim, o Moises mito basado en el dios Missis, junto con las leyendas alrededor de Sargon de Acad, el rey Sargon fundador del Imperio Acadio, que tambien fue abandonado en una canasta de juncos y tirado al rio.
Tal vez todo esto sea el origen de la esquizofrenia occidental.


----------



## aretai (2 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alex era un grande. Pero si te fijas, sus victorias se vinieron abajo tras su muerte. En cambio Roma era capaz de seguir adelante tras la muerte de sus grandes líderes y de sobrevivir a sus malos gobernantes que no fueron pocos tampoco.
> 
> Roma era sólida, como un rodillo, otro nivel.



la comparación no procede. Roma no se construyó en una semana y _Alex _tuvo minutos...


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

No hace falta que vayas a conspiraciones: Empieza a hacerte preguntas. Sé crítico con lo que te cuentan, no sigas a la borregada. Comprueba por ti mismo.


----------



## Discordante (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, vivo en Estados Unidos. Tengo colegas en el Army. Hace dos meses les han pasado un mapa con los posibles objetivos nucleares rusos en Estados Unidos actualizados. Estamos en Defcon 2 (tanto en las fuerzas desplegadas en Europa como en Estados Unidos).



Vale. Ni vives en EEUU. Ni tienes colegas en "el Army", ni esos colegas pintarian nada de exisitr ni sabrian nada, porque esas cosas solo lo saben los mandos, ni nadie les ha dicho que pasan a Defcon 2 (porque no existe algo como "defcon2 general" ni esta puesto para las fuerzas estrategicas).

Ahora no me vengas con "Si no me crees, tu mismo". Pon aqui pruebas para esta locura que acabas de soltar.


----------



## Roedr (2 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alex era un grande. Pero si te fijas, sus victorias se vinieron abajo tras su muerte. En cambio Roma era capaz de seguir adelante tras la muerte de sus grandes líderes y de sobrevivir a sus malos gobernantes que no fueron pocos tampoco.
> 
> Roma era sólida, como un rodillo, otro nivel.



Los romanos eran unos malditos animales. Ya sé que es una valoración moral sin sentido varios milenios después, sacada de contexto, su legado, y blah, blah, pero es lo que eran.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Vale. Ni vives en EEUU. Ni tienes colegas en "el Army", ni esos colegas pintarian nada ni sabrian nada ni nadie les ha dicho que pasan a Defcon 2.



Pues vale. Si tú respuesta es decir que miento y negar lo que digo, es obvio que se acaba la conversación. Yo por respeto suelo creer lo que me cuentan. No me pagan porque un tío anónimo de Internet me crea.


----------



## Rigby (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 1) Aceptadas.
> 
> 2) Me he dado de baja varias veces y he creado nuevos nicks.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente tengo que darte la razón en todo. Llevo años comprobando como la práctica totalidad de los planes se están cumpliendo, aunque debo decir que en el caso de la reducción de la población tengo mis dudas. No pensaba que fueran a usar una guerra nuclear como vehículo para conseguirlo y sí más bien una pandemia chunga. Lo nuclear implica una destrucción y unas consecuencias a largo plazo verdaderamente terribles.


----------



## pgas (2 May 2022)

*Ultimo mapa de Rybar*

_Los rusos están despejando la orilla norte del Seversky Donets, que una vez completada enderezará el frente al este del saliente de Izyum y establecerá las condiciones para que sigan empujando hacia el sur.

Pocas noticias en otros lugares, los rusos siguen dando forma al campo de batalla.

Abajo para ilustrar donde está la orilla norte del Seversky Donetk (línea azul). Rusia quiere controlar toda la zona hacia el Seversy Donets. Las fuerzas ucranianas volaron un puente hacia Slavyansk desde Liman, no pueden ser reabastecidas y las fuerzas se quedarán atrapadas._



estimación de bajas ucranianas


----------



## Bocanegra (2 May 2022)

hoy me topé con una foto en Internet y recordé este viejo hilo






Asesinato de Kristina y su pequeña Kira por el ejército Ucraniano +18


Ella y su pequeña hija murieron en la ciudad Gorlovka durante un bombardeo del Ejército ucraniano el dia 27 de julio 2014.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ni el imperio Español. Ni la europa universal. Ni los imperios Britanico y Frances. Ni los herederos del capitalismo e industrializacion europeo: Estados Unidos, Japon, China...
> 
> El mundo ha llegado donde ha llegado unica y exclusivamente por occidente y concretamente por europa en los ultimos 500 años. Y diria mas. Sin el arado normando (siglo X-XI en plena edad media, supuestamente nuestro peor momento) nunca se hubiera superado una poblacion mundial de mas de 350 millones de habitantes.
> 
> Aqui teniamos universidades "modernas" en el siglo XIII mientras en sudamerica hacian rituales de sacrificios a los dioses, en asia se practicaba el canibalismo, en la Africa subsahariana no se habia descubierto la rueda, en China el emperador y sus cortesanos (que tenian guerras internas periodicas en las que en solo 1 moria tanta gente como en 100 años de guerra en europa) decidian el destino de decenas de millones de habitantes con unas abas...



Es complicado definir que es la "civilización europea", si no fuera por el Islám todo el norte de África y Oriente Medio sería también "Europa", puesto que todo procede de la misma "civilización" original. Habría que discutir si Persia también es parte de la civilización Europea, La India no lo es.

Este sería el mapa de la civilización "Euro-Asiatica" antes del Islam. Y si, si no fuera por este rincon del mundo en La India seguirían con sus castas, en China y Japón adorando a emperadores en un medievo perpétuo y en África sin conocer la rueda y en América sacrificando gente en altares.







Cristianos, mahometanos y judíos son 3 ramas del mismo árbol de civilización que hunde sus raices en Egipto y Oriente Medio siendo esta la civilización más antigua del Planeta.


----------



## El Mercader (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Vale. Ni vives en EEUU. Ni tienes colegas en "el Army", ni esos colegas pintarian nada de exisitr ni sabrian nada, porque esas cosas solo lo saben los mandos, ni nadie les ha dicho que pasan a Defcon 2 (porque no existe algo como "defcon2 general" ni esta puesto para las fuerzas estrategicas).
> 
> Ahora no me vengas con "Si no me crees, tu mismo". Pon aqui pruebas para esta locura que acabas de soltar.



¿Que pruebas? ¿que vivo en Estados Unidos? ¿tengo que pegar mi Green Card en un foro público? ¿Que uno de mis mejores amigos tiene a su hermano trabajando en el ejército y les están movilizando?

Tío, que no me vale, que si no me crees me la pela. No te voy a demostrar nada porque todo lo que te diga vas a decir que me lo he inventado.


----------



## Seronoser (2 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No va a ocurrir eso. Si Polonia intenta entrar para recuperar el oeste, Se les cortará el paso a sus tropas desde Bielorrusia. Putin dijo que si algún país se atrevía a intervenir recibiría un castigo como nunca antes en su historia. No creo que falte a su palabra y tampoco creo que los rusos vayan a regalarle ni un centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania a los Polacos, sobre todo después de lo antirrusos y prepotentes que son.
> 
> En cuanto a que la población de la parte occidental está muy nazificada y es un caso perdido, eso se arreglará en cuanto la guerra llegue a sus territorios. Allí no se andarán los rusos con tanto cuidado, y esa población saldrá huyendo rumbo a la UE, lo cual generará un caos mayor y una gran carga para la UE, cosa que interesa a Rusia.



Yo estoy contigo.
El pueblo ruso no perdonaría que Rusia no bombardeara a los polacos, al menos en Ucrania, si éstos entran en la zona.
Por tanto, si se atreven, que lo dudo, serán recibidos como se merecen.

O pensáis que en dos meses de operación militar los polacos no han querido ya entrar a guerrear???
Lo hemos visto con muchos temas, y al final, fieles a la tradición, Polonia ladra, pero no hace nada.


----------



## rejon (2 May 2022)

*Draghi critica la entrevista televisiva a Lavrov y dice que fue un mitin*
El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, criticó hoy la entrevista realizada el domingo por una televisión italiana al ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, la primera en un medio europeo desde la invasión de *Ucrania*, el pasado 24 de febrero, y dijo que fue "un mitin" porque no fue repreguntado por el periodista.

"Se ha hablado de entrevista, pero realmente fue un mitin. Hay que preguntarse si es aceptable invitar a una persona que pide ser entrevistada sin ninguna contradicción. Esto no es demasiado profesional", sostuvo Draghi en una rueda de prensa, tras el Consejo de Ministros que aprobó este lunes un paquete de estímulos por 14.000 millones de euros para ayudar a familias y empresas a hacer frente al encarecimiento de los precios.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los romanos imitaban a los griegos. No les llegaron ni a la suela de los zapatos en cuanto a filosofía, arte y humanismo.



Pero los romanos aportaron ingeniería, organización estatal y militar y por supuesto el derecho. Fueron complementarios y digamos que los romanos, más prácticos.


----------



## kelden (2 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es complicado definir que es la "civilización europea", si no fuera por el Islám todo el norte de África y Oriente Medio sería también "Europa", puesto que todo procede de la misma "civilización" original. Habría que discutir si Persia también es parte de la civilización Europea, La India no lo es.
> 
> Este sería el mapa de la civilización "Euro-Asiatica" antes del Islam. Y si, si no fuera por este rincon del mundo en La India seguirían con sus castas, en China y Japón adorando a emperadores en un medievo perpétuo y en África sin conocer la rueda y en América sacrificando gente en altares.
> 
> ...



Para que pilles la perspectiva: China tiene 4.000 años de historia documentada. Por aquí lo más cercano que tenemos es Suiza, el pais más viejo de europa, que data del siglo XVIII.

Lo comparable a China sería que la cultura y el estado de los faraones hubiera sobrevivido hasta hoy.


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irán es un problema difícil. Israel quiere directamente atacarlo con una "Operación Opera 2.0" pero va a necesitar a USA (Irán no tiene unas FFAA convencionales muy grandes pero parece que sí las tiene en misiles, drones o sistemas antiaereos ) . China dudo que vea bien semejante ataque porque Irán es una pieza importante tanto en su suministro energético como a medio plazo en lo militar (bases chinas en Irán no son descartables andando el tiempo]. Es además la pieza clave de la Ruta de la Seda Sur, esta expandiendo sus ferrocarriles y construyendo dos líneas de AV (una muy avanzafa) con contratistas chinos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045346
> ...



Asia Central. El corazón del mundo amigos. No Ucrania como cacarean los todólogos, y ojo que con esto no le resto importancia.


----------



## Teuro (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es fácil de entender: Rusia necesita más el dinero del gas que las vidas de sus soldados. Rusia necesita unas cuentas aseadas para no perder la guerra.



Y otras cosas, la dependencia es poder, si tu dependes de mis recursos te tengo cogido por los huevos, lo que no voy a hacer es soltarte los huevos.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 May 2022)

Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18


El Gobierno ucraniano de Volodimir Zelenski ha pedido al Ejecutivo de Pedro Sánchez por diferentes canales que le envíe los 53 carros de combate ‘Leopard’ que




theobjective.com





Entre los tanques que le regalan, los que dicen que les quitan a los rusos, los que pide, y que según todos los follaotans los javelin y nlaw han jubilado a los tanques, supongo que Zelenski quiere montar una chatarrería cuando deje la presidencia, otra explicación no veo.


----------



## El amigo (2 May 2022)

Desde que llevo escuchando lo del fin del petróleo ...


----------



## pemebe (2 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Quien le ha pegado una paliza con un palo a Rusia en su casa? Porque yo no he visto a nadie invadiendo Rusia sin embargo Rusia para ser la adalid de la templanza en los ultimos 15 años ha metido tropas en: Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, Mali, Ucrania... joder EEUU solo lleva 1 o 2 mas y son el puto imperio del mal.
> 
> Rusia es mas debil porque asi lo ha querido. Igual que España esta quebrada porque asi lo ha querido. Culpar a los demas es muy facil pero lo cierto es que a Rusia nadie le ha jodido nada y de hecho europa le ha puesto un lazito desde hace decadas para que arrejunte pero no hay manera. Nadie ha tenido mas oportunidades que Rusia.
> 
> ...








Misiones Internacionales - Ejército de tierra


Informacion sobre el Ejercito de Tierra Español




ejercito.defensa.gob.es





España solo ha estado en:

Europa

Albania
Bosnia-Herzegovina
Kosovo
Letonia
Macedonia del Norte
Moldavia
Africa

Angola
Etiopía
Mali
Mozambique
República Centroafricana
República Democrática del Congo
Sáhara
Somalia
Asia

Afganistán
Chechenia
Georgia
Indonesia
Irak
Kurdistán Iraquí
Líbano
Nagorno Karabaj
Pakistán
Turquía
America

El Salvador
Guatemala
Haití
Honduras
Nicaragua
Perú-Ecuador


----------



## Malevich (2 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y algo que nunca se menciona, Irán a nivel científico tiene muy buen nivel, no son follacabras



Persia es una de las civilizaciones más importantes de la historia humana.
El que no lo reconozca así es un ignorante absoluto. Y que se ponga a leer las Rubayyat de Jayam o el Libro de los Reyes....


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Eso parece claro. Se imaginan una Siria plantada de pepinos y les entran sudores fríos.



Siria para ir a por los Altos del Golán, Irán por lo de Dimona entre otras cosas e incluyó a Turquía, Yemen iría contra Arabia demócrata Saudí


----------



## El amigo (3 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No hay partida. Si la OTAN no ha entrado oficialmente es que no puede entrar. Que si, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros que no son una amenaza real. Pero ni USA ni GB ni Alemania ni Italia ni España ni Holanda ni......... estos países no pueden permitirse una guerra. Los globalistas lo saben. Militarmente no pueden controlar el espacio aéreo sin cientos de aviones al Carrer. Sin el espacio aéreo no hay conflicto. Sería una carnicería. Los rusos todavia no han enviado su ejército. Esto es una operación especial de apoyo a las milicias ucranianas.
> La OTAN ya está allí con sus fuerzas especiales y sus mercenarios. ¿Quien les paga? ¿Zelenski?. No puede hacer más sin un baño de sangre que no es aceptable. Imaginemos que 50 españoles mueren allí al día. El Cristo sería impensable.



Menudo análisis más fuera de la realidad. O sea que los países más ricos del mundo no pueden permitirse una guerra. Y Rusia si. 
Y además Rusia no ha enviado a su ejército. OJO, que no ha enviado a su ejército y te quedas tan pancho. Joder tío.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

aretai dijo:


> la comparación no procede. Roma no se construyó en una semana y _Alex _tuvo minutos...



tuvo la fortuna de heredar el imperio aqueménida. pizarro y cortés hicieron algo parecido pero con continuidad


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y así se ha demostrado varias veces desde que murió Napoleón ...
> en la I GM tenían una alianza con Austria y Alemanía que no dudarón en romper y en la II GM no tardaron tampoco en abandonar a los alemanes ...



Francia e Italia son dos naciones latinas curiosas, pierden guerras pero luego se sientan en la mesa de los ganadores, o peor aun lo que hizo Francia tras Napoleón: Perder una guerra para ir a negociar y repartir como si fuera el ganador.


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La técnica es la aplicación práctica del saber, no se puede separar una cosa de la otra....y en época helenística el saber y la cultura griega se extendieron a otros pueblos incluidos los romanos y la civilización resultante se llama greco-romana o clásica por algo, que ustec le tenga manía a los romanos ya es otra cosa...
> 
> En cuanto a los dioses romanos no derivaban de los griegos los fueron equiparando con el tiempo, por ejemplo en el siglo VIII a.C. los tres principales dioses romanos eran Júpiter, Marte y Quirino pero la asociación de los dos primeros con Zeus y Ares la hicieron en el siglo II a.C.; Minerva era una diosa etrusca en origen, Jano no tenía equivalente griego ni tampoco, Bona Dea, Aequitas, Portunus, Fortuna, los Manes y Penates.. y un largo etc...



De hecho cómo vivían la religión en sus vidas cotidianas no tenían nada que ver. Para los griegos los dioses eran seres lejanos y que no se inmiscuian en la vida diaria. Era una religión que se limitaba a la práctica ritual y al "doy para que me des". Los romanos eran muy supersticiosos y la religión lo impregna todo. Además de su sincretismo y su gusto por las religiones mistéricas orientales en la época del imperio.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La técnica es la aplicación práctica del saber, no se puede separar una cosa de la otra....y en época helenística el saber y la cultura griega se extendieron a otros pueblos incluidos los romanos y la civilización resultante se llama greco-romana o clásica por algo, que ustec le tenga manía a los romanos ya es otra cosa...
> 
> En cuanto a los dioses romanos no derivaban de los griegos los fueron equiparando con el tiempo, por ejemplo en el siglo VIII a.C. los tres principales dioses romanos eran Júpiter, Marte y Quirino pero la asociación de los dos primeros con Zeus y Ares la hicieron en el siglo II a.C.; Minerva era una diosa etrusca en origen, Jano no tenía equivalente griego ni tampoco, Bona Dea, Aequitas, Portunus, Fortuna, los Manes y Penates.. y un largo etc...



Perdón por continuar con el off topic pero... No se si conocéis el podcast "Roma Aeterna", tremendo, es buenísimo.









Roma Aeterna - Podcast en iVoox


Podcast dedicado a la historia de Roma desde su fundación. Conoce sus mitos, sus gentes, sus grandes momentos y descubre que no somos tan diferentes a ellos. La historia de Roma como nunca antes te la habían contado.




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo con Finlandia...
> 
> Tiene un gasto en defensa del 2.5% PIB y una estructura militar similar a la de Suiza
> 
> Capaz de movilizar reservistas entrenados



Entrenados en el call of duty, no jodamos.
Una cosa es tener ejército profesional, y otra que haya estado en combate y dando la cara.

Por ejemplo, el ejército español en Bosnia estuvo presente sí...pero cuando empezaban los combates, como en Mostar, desaparecían.
Eso NO ES TENER EXPERIENCIA EN COMBATE.

Los finlandeses hace 80 años que no tienen ni combates ni ná de ná. Serían carne de cañon para la infantería incluso ucraniana, que SÍ TIENE EXPERIENCIA DE COMBATE.


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Otra cuenta de ForoCoches/Menéame hace su aparición


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Totalmente y ademas es algo que veo que esta empezando a ocurrir.
> 
> Si miras los foreros que son radicalmente pro otan, y solo se tragan propaganda y no piensan, igual 1 de cada 20 suelta alguna barbaridad de ese estilo (el perro y algun otro pirado) ahora entre los que son radicalmente pro Rusia miras las reacciones despues de que haya pasado esto y facilmente 5 o 6 de cada 10 lo ven normal, logico y sano y al menos 2 de cada 10 dicen que es lo que tendria que hacer Rusia.
> 
> ...



Es algo que no ven los fanatizados prorusos, en la TV rusa se están aplicando técnicas goebbelianas para justificar el asesinato masivo e indiscriminado de la población de Europa occidental, y lo que es más grave, se está progamando las mentes de los rusos para que acepten que una guerra nuclear en su propio territorrio es un sacrificio inevitable e inminente, es algo absolutamente obsceno, demencial y para quien sea creyente demoniaco. No hay libertad de prensa en Rusia, todo es teledirigido por el Kremlin. En Occidente hay un discurso único de la prensa, pero existen medios alternativos, foros de opinion y demás formas para acceder a la información real o crítica a la oficial (siempre que no sea propaganda directa del Kremlin). *Un foro como este sería clandestino en Rusia* y todos los foreros nos jugaríamos 20 años de cárcel si la policía inspeccionara nuestros móviles.


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pretenden justificar una guerra preventiva.
> Justo lo que le echan en cara a Rusia!!!! Cuando ademas esa es la doctrina OTAN!!!
> 
> Son fanáticos y locos, no se puede discutir con ellos. Los que les siguen el juego son los mismos que quemaban pelirrojas



El discurso de las televisiones de la OTAN es advertir y asustar a la población occidental, el discurso de las televisiones rusas es mostrar la guerra nuclear como un sacrificio inevitable y como única salida posible. Hay un matiz muy distinto en el mensaje que los fanáticos entienden justo al revés.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Perdón por continuar con el off topic pero... No se si conocéis el podcast "Roma Aeterna", tremendo, es buenísimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo conocía, gracias por el enlace


----------



## Julc (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es algo que no ven los fanatizados prorusos, en la TV rusa se están aplicando técnicas goebbelianas para justificar el asesinato masivo e indiscriminado de la población de Europa occidental, y lo que es más grave, se está progamando las mentes de los rusos para que acepten que una guerra nuclear en su propio territorrio es un sacrificio inevitable e inminente, es algo absolutamente obsceno, demencial y para quien sea creyente demoniaco. No hay libertad de prensa en Rusia, todo es teledirigido por el Kremlin. En Occidente hay un discurso único de la prensa, pero existen medios alternativos, foros de opinion y demás formas para acceder a la información real o crítica a la oficial (siempre que no sea propaganda directa del Kremlin). *Un foro como este sería clandestino en Rusia* y todos los foreros nos jugaríamos 20 años de cárcel si la policía inspeccionara nuestros móviles.



Hay que tener la cara de cemento para soltar estas chorradas.
Y más después de 2 años de terrorismo covidiano 24/7


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Por ponerle un porcentaje, ¿cuántos soldados y equipos rusos se han destrozado en esta guerra a raíz del armamento de última generación que Europa ha regalado a Ucrania?
> ¿Tal vez un 50%?
> 
> Rusia ahora mismo está como el gordo marginado de la clase que le está intentando pegar al niño que lleva robándole los bocatas todo el curso, y los de la OTAN son los demás niños de la calse que le jalean al ladrón y se ríen del gordo, y encima le dan piedras y otros objetos para que se los tire a la cabeza y así no pueda el gordo alcanzarle.
> ...



Cómo se nota que lo de Rusia te hace pupa parguelazo.
Siéntate tranquilo hombre, que aún vas a derramar muchas más lágrimas.

A esto le queda tiempo


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski pide a Sánchez los 53 tanques 'Leopard' de Zaragoza y varios cazas F-18
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ucraniano de Volodimir Zelenski ha pedido al Ejecutivo de Pedro Sánchez por diferentes canales que le envíe los 53 carros de combate ‘Leopard’ que
> ...



Va a ser el primer ejército de la historia con más armamento que soldados....


----------



## Nefersen (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El discurso de las televisiones de la OTAN es advertir y asustar a la población occidental, el discurso de las televisiones rusas es mostrar la guerra nuclear como un sacrificio inevitable y como única salida posible. Hay un matiz muy distinto en el mensaje que los fanáticos entienden justo al revés.



¿Qué tele rusa ves tú para opinar? ¿El corte de 2 minutos que te enseñan en la Sexta Noche, dentro de su sección "propaganda anti-rusa"?


----------



## Demi Grante (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cómo se nota que lo de Rusia te hace pupa parguelazo.
> 
> Siéntate tranquilo hombre, que aún vas a derramar muchas más lágrimas.
> 
> A esto le queda tiempo



Las lágrimas las están derramando en Ucrania y Rusia. Tú eres un gañán que disfruta de los muertos, "a esto le queda tiempo"... Por aquí hay mucha basura que son quienes realmente deberían de estar combatiendo en esa guerra y no un camionero movilizado por Zelensky o un muchacho de Yukursk al que le ha tocado hacer la mili.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 May 2022)

Lake Powell officials face an impossible choice in the West's megadrought: Water or electricity | CNN


Lake Powell, the country's second-largest reservoir, is drying up.




edition.cnn.com





La típica sequía que te saca de circulación una central gigantesca en el peor momento.


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ha sido Rusia China



PEGASUS + ISRAEL + EE.UU. = NSA/ECHELON/PRISM/MUSCULAR/OSEMINTI/SITEL, etc...


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

En la Ciudad Prohibida están asustados, el júbilo que se sintió tras recibir el anillo de compromiso eterno por parte del clapham se ha transformado en preocupación. Él esperaba un apuesto caballero montado en un dragón que liberaría a Kiev de los nazis y de la sucia influencia occidental, y que en un par de soplidos el dragón chamusquearía el culo al aire de Zelinsky atado a una farola cayendo la poblacíón ucraniana rendida al brillo de su armadura, pero resulto que fue recibido peor que Pepe Botella en el Madrid de 1808.

Los miembros del partido caminan asustados por los jardines imperiales ante el temor de que su pretendiente no sea el caballero brillante, sino el Apofis que va a devorar en un aquelarre nuclear a Europa y Norteamérica, que son sus dos mejores clientes y los que les da trabajo a sus laboriosos trabajadores. Y claro, ¿Qué hacer?, hay que trazar un plan, puesto que no podemos quedarnos de brazos cruzados.

El politburó en sesión secreta ha trazado un plan de como responder ante un holocausto nuclear:

Destrucción mútua asegurada de la Otan y Rusia, en este caso China en su infinita magnanimidad asistiría a los heridos y reconstruirá ambos bloques perdonándolos.
Destrucción de Rusia por parte de la Otan, deberá entonces de acusar a la OTAN de genocidas y hacer honor a la amistad eterna y lanzar un segundo ataque nuclear sobre lo que quede en pie de EEUU y Europa para vengar a los rusos, y después en su infinita magnanimidad perdonarlos, asistirlos y reconstruir a ambos bloques.
Destrucción de Europa y EEUU por parte de Rusia, aquí está el problema, en este caso la solución inesperada, el golpe audaz, es lanzar un ataque sorpresa nuclear sobre lo que quede de Rusia acusándoles de genocidas para después en su infinita magnanimidad perdonarlos, asistir a los heridos y reconstruir a ambos bloques.
Ha oscurecido, la tarde queda fresca, se levanta la sesión secreta y todos vuelven contentos a sus casas pensando que pase lo que pase, China gana, y además quedan como los buenos para los anales de la historia, y por fin, en el siglo XXI y los venideros China reinará.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 May 2022)

Por confirmar. Fuentes rusas del Telegram dicen que las fuerzas LPR y unidades chechenas han conquistado la zona industrial de Rubizhne y la aldea de Voevodivka a las afueras de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

La sexta y sus cosas.


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lake Powell officials face an impossible choice in the West's megadrought: Water or electricity | CNN
> 
> 
> Lake Powell, the country's second-largest reservoir, is drying up.
> ...



*Lago Powell*


> El lago Powell es un *lago artificial*, *creado a partir del río Colorado para la construcción de la presa del Cañón de Glen*, y que se *terminó *de hacer en *1963*. Tiene una *longitud *de casi* 300 km* y está *situado entre Arizona y Utah*.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Las sirenas y las alarmas de los automóviles están sonando actualmente después de las recientes explosiones.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

The New Yorker reconoce que Estados Unidos está en “una guerra de poder total con Rusia”.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas en Liman quedaron atrapadas en el ring. Con la destrucción del puente Slavyansk-Krasni Estuar, al norte de Kramatorsk, los grupos de Ucrania no solo quedaron privados de mano de obra, municiones y equipos, sino que también redujeron significativamente la posibilidad de una retirada organizada.

https://twitter.com/spriter11220/status/1521234302155042816


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron drones Bayraktar en el aeropuerto de Odessa


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto que declara un estado de emergencia de 60 días en Belgorod a partir del lunes 2 de mayo de 2022.


----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg?, que dijo un antepasado.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Estados Unidos envió 14 aviones con asistencia militar a Ucrania en un día, otros 5 países realizaron otros 23 vuelos, el Pentágono.


----------



## alfonbass (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Que pruebas? ¿que vivo en Estados Unidos? ¿tengo que pegar mi Green Card en un foro público? ¿Que uno de mis mejores amigos tiene a su hermano trabajando en el ejército y les están movilizando?
> 
> Tío, que no me vale, que si no me crees me la pela. No te voy a demostrar nada porque todo lo que te diga vas a decir que me lo he inventado.



Lo que te están diciendo es que con una minúscula parte como es "conocer a alguien en el ejército" resulta absurdo proclamar cuál es la posición al más alto nivel político de un país...no ya incluso de USA, pero bueno...el "ej que tengo un amigo queeee...." es sencillamente ridiculo

Yo ya lo dije, no creo que las políticas americanas sean las más bondadosas del mundo, ni siquiera las más correctas, y yo, con culpar al estado ruso y con decir que están amenazando (básicamente ya lo decís muchos, que está en su doctrina, acabar antes con el mundo a base de nukes que terminar con su estado). Eso es una realidad tal cual y es lo que estamos criticando y, para mi, la razón más fu fundamental para no apoyar a Rusia en este conflicto
Sencillamente, el tratar de exculpar al gobierno ruso "porque los americanos esto y lo otro", no hace más que darnos la razón...si tu quieres cambiar algo mejorable aun reconociendote que no es la mejor sociedad del mundo, por un mundo en el que no tendrías ni voz ni voto para decidir tu futuro, donde todo tiene que rendirse cuentas al dictadorzuelo de turno y donde no hay nada más importante que el estado, no es cosa nuestra, a mi eso, me parece moralmente reprobable


----------



## alfonbass (3 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Hay que tener la cara de cemento para soltar estas chorradas.
> Y más después de 2 años de terrorismo covidiano 24/7



Durante la pandemia este foro ha estado más que activo


----------



## alfonbass (3 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Qué tele rusa ves tú para opinar? ¿El corte de 2 minutos que te enseñan en la Sexta Noche, dentro de su sección "propaganda anti-rusa"?



Explicame como sacas de contexto una animación de como atacarían los misiles nucleares a Europa occidental, por favor? qué es exactamente lo que no se ve que haga que tenga un significado diferente


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

Hungría vetará cualquier propuesta de la UE para extender las sanciones al sector de la energía:


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg?, que dijo un antepasado.



La pena es que han cortado el final. Cuando termina de hablar parece que le abuchean?


----------



## Besarionis (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Marco Aurelio no aprueba esta contribución.



Excepto cuando se ponía a "filosofar" a hostias con germanos o sármatas. Suponemos que, al no ser gentes cultivadas, no entendían bien los principios del estoicismo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg?, que dijo un antepasado.



Aquí se ve la pitada tremenda a Scholz en Dusseldorf. Por qué le pitan?
A partir del min 34:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Persia es una de las civilizaciones más importantes de la historia humana.
> El que no lo reconozca así es un ignorante absoluto. Y que se ponga a leer las Rubayyat de Jayam o el Libro de los Reyes....




Hace tiempo entre en una de esas páginas de opiniones de destinos turísticos, y de Irán hablaban maravillas en cuanto a educación y hospitalidad. Estaba el detalle que has de responder a ello con el decoro exigido si eres mujer, pero más allá de cubrirse el cabello, sin problemas. Cabe decir que fue hace ya unos cuantos años y a saber hoy cómo anda la copla.


----------



## Top5 (3 May 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Menudo análisis más fuera de la realidad. O sea que los países más ricos del mundo no pueden permitirse una guerra. Y Rusia si.
> Y además Rusia no ha enviado a su ejército. OJO, que no ha enviado a su ejército y te quedas tan pancho. Joder tío.



Sin una provisión de materias primas y energía barata no se es un país rico por mucho que haya industria.
Va a durar muy poco una industria potente en esas condiciones. Europa esta muy jodida.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 May 2022)

Buenas noches, se ve que ha sido un día de discusión teológica en el foro, me sumo pero poco, podemos entender como funciona el cuerpo humano solo ha través de una foto, ¿sueñan las hormigas con pagar los plazos de la hipoteca?
Creo que las cuestiones divinas nos superan y hablar de ellas lógicamente poco nos ayuda, p.e.:

Dios es omnipotente por lo tanto puede crear un piedra que el no puede levantar, si Él no puede levantar una piedra entonces no es omnipotente.

Después se ha hablado mucho de la cultura, y de la cuna de la civilización, no hay tal cuna, la civilización es un camino que se va trazado desde el principio de la humanidad y al que han ido aportando piezas desde diferentes culturas desde la existencia del H. Sapiens.

Hablando de la operación especial, sigue su curso, probabilísticamente no se aparta de lo planeado y porque hablo de probabilidad, porque cualquier guerra es un sistema caótico donde un pequeño factor puede influir en todo una campaña; comida en mal estado para tropa en una batalla decisiva, un pinchazo que impide llegar a un coronel al frente, hay miles de variables.

Dejo una foto y un video, la foto para que la disfrutéis y penséis en el primer párrafo que he escrito, el segundo más matemático un sistema caótico determinista o sea que se puede calcular pero para ello has de conocer las condiciones iniciales exactamente, es un ejemplo muy sencillo.

*Маша*
*Колбая Александр*






*Caos visualizado*


----------



## Abstenuto (3 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Quien le ha pegado una paliza con un palo a Rusia en su casa? Porque yo no he visto a nadie invadiendo Rusia sin embargo Rusia para ser la adalid de la templanza en los ultimos 15 años ha metido tropas en: Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, Mali, Ucrania... joder EEUU solo lleva 1 o 2 mas y son el puto imperio del mal.



Chechenia, Georgia, Ucrania: no sé qué parte no entendéis de que una superpotencia como Rusia, con una extensión tan gigantesca no puede permitir tener en sus fronteras países abiertamente hostiles e integrados en la OTAN o alineados con EEUU. Es que no sé qué cojones os creéis que es la OTAN ¿una organización de beneficencia?

Siria: allí tiene Rusia su única base en el Mediterráneo, de una importancia estratégica trascendental. Rusia mete sus tropas a petición de su aliado Al Asad, gobernante legítimo de Siria al que occidente y sus aliados del golfo estaban intentando derrocar instrumentalizando a hordas de fundamentalistas islámicos. Sobra decir, que si Al Asad era derrocado, la base de Tartús corría serio peligro (los rusos podían ser desalojados por el nuevo régimen, legalmente o por la fuerza)

Malí: Rusia envía al Grupo Wagner tras un acuerdo con el gobierno de ese país porque está para solucionar el problema del terrorismo islamista

Hay que tener un marcado sesgo pro-OTAN o ser muy rusófobo para ver en estos casos la evidencia de un amenazante imperialismo militarista expansionista ruso


----------



## Abstenuto (3 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Rusia es mas debil porque asi lo ha querido. Igual que España esta quebrada porque asi lo ha querido. Culpar a los demas es muy facil pero lo cierto es que a Rusia nadie le ha jodido nada y de hecho europa le ha puesto un lazito desde hace decadas para que arrejunte pero no hay manera. Nadie ha tenido mas oportunidades que Rusia.
> 
> Tratados de comercio, aceptar dependencia mutua, invitaciones a todos los organismos europeos, inversiones de todas las multinacionales europeas en Rusia sin cortapisas, posibilidad de ciudadanos Rusos de estudiar en europa con ayudas, venta de pasaportes para todo Ruso que quisiera...



Rusia ha tratado reiteradamente acercarse a occidente. Han sido EEUU y sus caniches los que han considerado a Rusia como un enemigo y no como un aliado. Léete estos posts




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


La CE permite bajo ciertas condiciones el pago del gas en rublos Fuente Reuters




www.burbuja.info








__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Es una pérdida de tiempo y de credibilidad citar fuentes podridas de la pérfida Albión, alias Gran Brutania.O así me lo parece desde que era joven. Totalmente pero fuera de nuestra burbuja tienen mucha influencia. En tuiter, por ejemplo, cada noticia de estas es acogida con alborozo. Y es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Wollt ihr den totalen Krieg?, que dijo un antepasado.




Van a ir a por el ,es un gobierno de chichinabo ,se lo tiene merecido


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La sexta y sus cosas.



¿Santiajo? Pero si allí sólo hay curas y conselleiros. Entendería un misil en Estaca, en Finisterre, o incluso Vigo y Coruña pero ¿Santiajo?


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Aún no hemos terminado de pagar el desmantelamiento de Alemania del Este, con una industria farmacéutica y electrónica a la altura de los más poderosos equivalentes occidentales, y ahora nos meten en otra catastroika. Uno se explica cómo es que Carlos I sólo volvía a Alimaña para hacer unas muertes, en cuanto les dejas un rato sin vigilar te la lían.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)

No se podía saber         



*Los objetivos del nuevo gobierno*

*Lucha contra el cambio climático:* los partidos han pactado abandonar el carbón como fuente de energía para 2030, ocho años antes de lo que estaba previsto.

Un 2% del territorio alemán se dedicará a la generación de energía eólica y basada en hidrógeno. El objetivo es que para 2030 el 80% de la electricidad se obtenga de fuentes de energía renovables y 15 millones de autos eléctricos circulen por las carreteras alemanas.
Los partidos se plantean como objetivo que Alemania alcance la neutralidad en sus emisiones contaminantes antes de 2045 y los paneles de energía solar serán obligatorios en los tejados de todos los edificios comerciales de nueva construcción. También habrá paneles solares en los edificios residenciales.






FUENTE DE LA IMAGEN,SEAN GALLUP / GETTY

*Las energías renovables ganarán peso en Alemania.*

Alemania mantendrá su compromiso con el objetivo de la UE de abandonar los vehículos de combustión interna en 2035.
*Una política exterior con Europa como prioridad:* El nuevo gobierno apuesta por "aumentar la soberanía estratégica europea", lo que implica la búsqueda de una mayor independencia en seguridad, energía y otros asuntos de la agenda internacional.
Scholz dijo en una rueda de prensa: "La soberanía de Europa será una piedra angular de nuestra política exterior". También destacó la amistad con Francia, su gran aliado en la UE.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, se ve que ha sido un día de discusión teológica en el foro, me sumo pero poco, podemos entender como funciona el cuerpo humano solo ha través de una foto, ¿sueñan las hormigas con pagar los plazos de la hipoteca?
> Creo que las cuestiones divinas nos superan y hablar de ellas lógicamente poco nos ayuda, p.e.:
> 
> Dios es omnipotente por lo tanto puede crear un piedra que el no puede levantar, si Él no puede levantar una piedra entonces no es omnipotente.
> ...



Pongámoslo mejor.
Si Dios no crea necesariamente la piedra que el no pueda levantar, no es omnipotente.
Para ser Dios debe aniquilarse como tal.


----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> por fin algo de sentido común en todo esto



El sentido común dice que eres un hjo de put@... _ jaja_


----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Va a ser el primer ejército de la historia con más armamento que soldados....




*Jaja...*


----------



## bigmaller (3 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Quien le ha pegado una paliza con un palo a Rusia en su casa? Porque yo no he visto a nadie invadiendo Rusia sin embargo Rusia para ser la adalid de la templanza en los ultimos 15 años ha metido tropas en: Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, Mali, Ucrania... joder EEUU solo lleva 1 o 2 mas y son el puto imperio del mal.
> 
> Rusia es mas debil porque asi lo ha querido. Igual que España esta quebrada porque asi lo ha querido. Culpar a los demas es muy facil pero lo cierto es que a Rusia nadie le ha jodido nada y de hecho europa le ha puesto un lazito desde hace decadas para que arrejunte pero no hay manera. Nadie ha tenido mas oportunidades que Rusia.
> 
> ...



ACOJONANTE.... .


----------



## mirkoxx (3 May 2022)

Las escaramuzas entre Rusia y Ucrania continuaron hoy cerca de Roskaya Lozovaya y Kutuzovka sin cambios en el frente. El frente ucraniano cerca de Kazachya Lopan quedó desierto debido al traslado de tropas ucranianas a Russkaya Lozovaya y Tsirkuny. Las fuerzas rusas pudieron capturar las aldeas de Turovo y Makarovo cerca de Kazachya Lopan con relativa facilidad. En ese momento, Russkaya Lozovaya seguía bajo control ruso.

_"Kazachya Lopan es el lugar donde un batallón del ejército de Kiev no pudo romper las defensas rusas la última vez. Turovo y Makarovo están un poco más al sur, que es el cruce de los dos ejércitos. Básicamente, fue el punto de partida de la "contraofensiva por las aldeas" del Ejército de Kiev desde el norte de Karkov hacia el noreste la semana pasada"._








En la dirección de Slobozhanske e Izyum - intensos bombardeos.

Las fuerzas de Kiev, según militares de USA intentarán una ofensiva suicida; _"Ucrania va por Kupiansk, buscaran cortar la línea de suministro crítica a Izyum atrapando a muchos rusos en ese bolsillo." "Cortar una dirección de las principales rutas de suministro a Izyum, obliga a un desvío por pirokolotne que está muy cerca del radio de tiro de la artillería ucraniana, lo que efectivamente cortaría los suministros de Belgorod." _


----------



## Hal8995 (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Van a ir a por el ,es un gobierno de chichinabo ,se lo tiene merecido



[/QUOTE]

Joder que discurso...si parece Hitler


----------



## Trajanillo (3 May 2022)

Hace mucho que no sale el Zele ha decir cositas no?


----------



## Nico (3 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hace mucho que no sale el Zele ha decir cositas no?




En este punto los ucranianos han de estar al borde del agotamiento (material y humano). Pero los rusos no parecen con mucho impulso tampoco.

Es un momento bastante crucial de la contienda. Si los ucranianos consiguen renovar equipos, tropa e insumos y los rusos siguen "flojitos" como vienen, puede darse la sorpresa de la contraofensiva.

A la inversa, si los rusos no cejan en su presión y los ucranianos no consiguen refrescar las defensas, puede haber un derrumbe en cadena en estos días.

Por el momento están en pleno choque de fuerzas viendo quién es el que se desgasta primero.


----------



## Sinjar (3 May 2022)




----------



## pgas (3 May 2022)

alfonpedo dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije, no creo que las políticas americanas sean las más bondadosas del mundo, ni siquiera las más correctas, y yo, con culpar al estado ruso y con decir que están amenazando (básicamente ya lo decís muchos, que está en su doctrina, acabar antes con el mundo a base de nukes que terminar con su estado). Eso es una realidad tal cual y es lo que estamos criticando y, para mi, la razón más fu fundamental para no apoyar a Rusia en este conflicto




hipócrita !... siempre viendo la paja en ojo ajeno e ignorando la viga en el ojo tontánico ... crees que todo el mundo es tan mierda como tú?








_Wicker provoked the stern Russian response after telling Fox News host Neil Cavuto: "I would not rule out American troops on the ground. *We don't rule out first-use nuclear action.*"_


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Los militares rusos brindaron asistencia médica y entregaron más de 40 toneladas de carga humanitaria a los residentes de la región de Kharkiv.

Médicos militares, que llegaron por primera vez a las aldeas de la región de Kharkiv como parte de un convoy humanitario, mientras descargaban camiones con alimentos, ofrecieron una recepción y brindaron asistencia médica a los civiles.

◽ Durante las consultas, los residentes también recibieron los medicamentos necesarios. También se han llevado medicamentos a los hospitales de las aldeas de la región de Kharkiv, donde tienen una gran necesidad de medicamentos.

Se han entregado alimentos, medicinas y artículos de primera necesidad a los asentamientos. En primer lugar, se proporciona la asistencia necesaria a las familias con niños.

"Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Según el Saker, la fuerza aérea ucraniana tenía 152 aviones antes de la guerra,
Rusia adice que 146 fueron destruidos, según 'Rybar' ,142' lo que significa que 
no le queda mucha fuerza aérea si Ucrania no recibe los aviones prometidos.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Jo jo jo.

Los refugiados ucranianos están preparando una demanda colectiva contra el jefe del Ministerio del Interior del Reino Unido

Las organizaciones públicas británicas en nombre de los refugiados ucranianos están recopilando documentos para una demanda contra la ministra del Interior Priti Patel - The Guardian.

El motivo de la insatisfacción de los ucranianos son los retrasos en la obtención de visas británicas.


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Miguel como sabes los drones no estaban tan desarrollados en los 90 como están ahora, la situación no es extrapolable.
> 
> Ucrania además esta recibiendo drones y armas de todo tipo, además tiene a su disposición multitud de sensores de la OTAN como aviones ELINT, AWACS y satélites que facilitan el uso del armamento.
> 
> ...



Afirmativo, la versatilidad de los UAVs es total...te lo digo yo que los vi realizar todo tipo de misiones...y pude ver de casi todos los tipos que existen.

Ademas piensa que entrenar un equipo para pilotar un dron es mucho mas barato y rapido.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Caitlin Johnstone:
* "Todo el mundo está en contra de la guerra hasta que empieza la propaganda*·


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Los dos frentes de esta guerra: el informativo y el militar


Tras semanas estancada, la situación en la fábrica Azovstal, propiedad del grupo Metinvest del oligarca ucraniano Rinat Ajmetov, ha comenzado a cambiar este último fin de semana. La acería se había…




slavyangrad.es











Los dos frentes de esta guerra: el informativo y el militar


03/05/2022


Tras semanas estancada, la situación en la fábrica Azovstal, propiedad del grupo Metinvest del oligarca ucraniano Rinat Ajmetov, ha comenzado a cambiar este último fin de semana. La acería se había convertido en el último punto de presencia militar ucraniana en una ciudad hace ya tiempo controlada por las fuerzas rusas y de la República Popular de Donetsk. La soledad de Azovstal se puso de manifiesto una vez que las tropas rusas y de la RPD lograron hacerse con el control del puerto y de la fábrica Ilich, donde durante un tiempo se mantuvo presencia de tropas ucranianas. El 11 de abril, en un intento de fuga que el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Oleksiy Arestovich calificó de brillante operación que reforzaba la “defensa de Mariupol”, una parte de las tropas de la 36ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano logró, según las fuentes ucranianas, unirse a las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y de la Guardia Nacional (el regimiento Azov) ya entonces prácticamente sitiadas en la acería propiedad del hombre más rico de Ucrania.

Aquel intento de fuga del 11 de abril, que se saldó con un número indeterminado de soldados muertos y más de un millar capturados por las fuerzas rusas, fue el último intento real de los militares ucranianos actuar. Sus acciones no buscaban “defender Mariupol”, ya controlado por Rusia y la RPD, ni luchar contra esas tropas sino simplemente huir, única vía que había quedado en una batalla que, desde el mismo momento en que la ciudad quedó sitiada, estaba simplemente perdida. Ucrania no disponía ya de forma alguna de socorrer por tierra, mar o aire a esos soldados que desde entonces ha convertido en el centro de su argumentario. Incapaz de enviar ayuda o suministros a sus soldados, _los defensores de Mariupol,_ Ucrania no ha podido más que convertirlos en héroes asimilándolos a los _ciborgs_ que mantuvieron durante meses el control del aeropuerto de Donetsk en 2014-2015, infligiendo, en una batalla también sin sentido, numerosos daños a las afueras de la capital de la RPD y causando un enorme número de bajas para ambos contendientes.

Con la batalla sentenciada para Ucrania, una presencia militar que se limitaba a la zona industrial -inicialmente a dos fábricas y posteriormente a una sola- y unas posibilidades de acción que no pasaban de disparos de artillería indiscriminada y sin sentido, el papel de la 36ª Brigada y el regimiento Azov ha sido, desde entonces, el de guarecerse en la protección que les ha brindado durante semanas la fábrica soviética. En este tiempo, Serhiy Volyna, Vyacheslav Palamar y Denis Prokopenko han actuado siguiendo la línea estratégica de su Gobierno, que desde que comenzó la intervención rusa ha visto en el frente informativo un aspecto tan importante como el frente militar, para convertirse en personajes mediáticos que la prensa occidental ha considerado, no solo fuente fiable, sino en ocasiones única fuente para informar sobre la situación sobre el terreno. Ha sido especialmente importante el papel de Vyacheslav Palamar, _Kalina_, capitán del regimiento Azov, que se ha prodigado por medios y agencias internacionales, que han emitido también sus constantes exigencias de una _operación de extracción_. Esas plegarias pronto se convirtieron en la propuesta de que fuera Turquía quien rescatara a los soldados atrapados condenados a la situación actual por la estrategia elegida por ellos mismos o por sus autoridades políticas y militares.

En esta estrategia de alegar que seguía existiendo una defensa ucraniana en Mariupol han cobrado especial importancia los civiles refugiados en Azovstal y cuya presencia solo comenzó a explotarse una vez que la acería quedó definitivamente sitiada. La presencia de civiles suponía para Ucrania poder utilizar el discurso de que sus tropas estaban defendiendo a esos civiles, aunque en realidad los hubieran condenado al asedio con su política de rechazar los corredores ofrecidos por Rusia a cambio de deponer las armas.

En las semanas transcurridas entre el asedio completo y este fin de semana, cuando ha comenzado finalmente la evacuación de esos civiles, no solo se ha hecho al regimiento Azov una fuente aceptable de información para los medios más importantes del mundo, sino que se ha convertido a esas tropas que han condenado a civiles a semanas de un sufrimiento innecesario en los héroes que defendían Mariupol. Aunque solo una parte de la ciudad, en realidad una parte de la zona industrial, en este tiempo Azovstal se ha convertido, con la connivencia de los medios, en un sinónimo de Mariupol, la única parte importante de una ciudad que, acabados ya los combates, trata de volver a iniciar la vida civil. Ayer mismo, el presidente Zelensky intentaba mantener la ficción afirmando que Mariupol está siendo defendida por militares profesionales, en referencia a las tropas del Ejército Ucraniano que, junto con el regimiento Azov, se encuentran sitiadas y sin posibilidad de atacar ni de defender nada más allá de una parte de Azovstal (la RPD controla ya una parte del territorio de la acería, donde hace unos días celebraron incluso un pequeño concierto de la cantautora Yulia Chicherina).

Semanas después de que comenzara a hablarse de la situación de la población civil, el sábado, Rusia y la RPD anunciaban la salida de un primer grupo de una veintena de civiles. Unas horas después, se confirmó la salida de un segundo grupo, este ya confirmado por _Kalina_, por lo que recibió titulares en medios como _Reuters_. Apenas unas horas antes, Zelensky había anunciado una “operación” para evacuar Azovstal, intentando quizá dar a Ucrania un papel más activo. Los dos frentes de esta guerra: el informativo y el militar que el que tiene realmente. Pese a los constantes intentos de Ucrania de lograr evacuar, no solo a los civiles sino también a los soldados heridos (en realidad Ucrania aspira a recuperar a todos los soldados ahí atrapados, algo que trató también de lograr en su reunión con Vladimir Putin el Secretario General de Naciones Unidas Antonio Guterres), por el momento ha sido evacuados únicamente mujeres y niños. Frente a las aspiraciones ucranianas, tanto esos primeros grupos como el centenar de personas evacuadas el domingo y las evacuadas ayer lunes han sido trasladadas a la localidad de Bezimennoe, controlada por la RPD, por tropas rusas y republicanas. Desde ahí, una parte ha elegido permanecer en la RPD mientras que la mayoría, una vez confirmado que no pertenecen al regimiento Azov, han sido entregados a Cruz Roja y Naciones Unidas para ser trasladados a Zaporozhie, bajo control ucraniano.

Ucrania alega todavía que centenares de civiles permanecen en Azovstal en lo que parece una estrategia para alargar aún más esta saga con la esperanza de conseguir finalmente que las tropas ucranianas no se vean condenadas a la muerte en un previsible bombardeo ruso o a ser capturadas por las tropas rusas o de la RPD, que podrían obtener una importante victoria en el campo informativo en caso de capturar vivo al Héroe de Ucrania Denis Prokopenko. En cualquier caso, la evacuación de los civiles de la acería de Rinat Ajmetov supondría, en caso de completarse, la pérdida del escudo humano de la 36ª Brigada y el regimiento Azov y condenaría la batalla a su final, ya fuera por medio de un asedio alargado en el tiempo hasta que las tropas quedaran sin suministros, el asalto rechazado por Vladimir Putin o un bombardeo que destruyera tanto la fábrica -ya con graves daños- como a quienes allí se refugian. Las declaraciones del alcalde, que hace unos días afirmó que Azovstal no sería reconstruido, sugieren que la destrucción sea la opción más probable. A última hora de la tarde de ayer, humo negro ascendía de los restos de Azovstal.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Caitlin Johnstone:
> * "Todo el mundo está en contra de la guerra hasta que empieza la propaganda*·



Ser verdaderamente antiguerra no es fácil. No se parece a lo que la gente imagina.
Es parecido a ser aplastado por un diluvio de información diseñada para manipular 
confundir y machacar, mientras se reciben los improperios de aquellos que cayeron
en el lavado de cerebro. No es bonito y no es divertido.
Es enfrentarse a la máquina de propaganda más sofisticada que jamás haya existido
mientras te ofrecen todos los argumentos para no oponerte.


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> MoA - Ukraine's Army Is In Very Bad Shape - More Fighting Will Only Destroy It
> 
> 
> *El ejército de Ucrania está en muy mal estado: más combates solo lo destruirán*
> ...



Casi ...podriamos decir que a Rusia le conviene que se les sigan dando armas:

Uno...por el desgaste para los paises vasallos de la UE.

Dos...por las incautaciones de las mismas...dado que en su retirada el ejercito ukro ni se molesta en inutilizarlas.


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ser verdaderamente antiguerra no es fácil. No se parece a lo que la gente imagina.
> Es parecido a ser aplastado por un diluvio de información diseñada para manipular
> confundir y machacar, mientras se reciben los improperios de aquellos que cayeron
> en el lavado de cerebro. No es bonito y no es divertido.
> ...



Mientras haya tiranos...la guerra estara justificada.

Y vive dios que los hay...unos reales...otros dispuestos a tomar el relevo:

"SEREIS COMUNISTAS POR COJONES"


----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

el islam está en el origen de la expansión de la cultura persa por asia central y el norte de la india. y más todavía por anatolia q ya era bastante persa en todo lo que de oriental tenía bizancio. el persa era la lengua culta y del poder en el estado otomano y en el imperio mogol...


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Napoleón decía que si cuando termina la guerra, los italianos seguían de tu lado, es que ya habían cambiado por lo menos dos veces de bando...



Es famoso el aserto de los "espagetti":
Soldado que huye...vale para otra vez.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

* La fiscalía de la RPD acusó a otro mercenario Shawn Pinner, *
_*también del Reino Unido, de varios delitos graves. Según las leyes *_
*de la República, también se enfrenta a la pena de muerte.*

t.me/ruvidz/371


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Pero EEUU también sigue comprando, hasta donde yo sé.



Van a renunciar al petroleo dulce siberiano???por gentes sin honor, ni valores, ni orgullo, ni "self respect"?

ROMA NO PAGA A TRAIDORES


----------



## bigmaller (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ser verdaderamente antiguerra no es fácil. No se parece a lo que la gente imagina.
> Es parecido a ser aplastado por un diluvio de información diseñada para manipular
> confundir y machacar, mientras se reciben los improperios de aquellos que cayeron
> en el lavado de cerebro. No es bonito y no es divertido.
> ...



Mas o menos como con el covid.


----------



## aserejee (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * La fiscalía de la RPD acusó a otro mercenario Shawn Pinner, *
> _*también del Reino Unido, de varios delitos graves. Según las leyes *_
> *de la República, también se enfrenta a la pena de muerte.*
> 
> t.me/ruvidz/371



La foto del caballero con un par de curiosidades de la habitación donde le leían los cargos


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Va a ser el primer ejército de la historia con más armamento que soldados....



Tranquilo. Si dentro de unas semanas estará en los almacenes rusos.

Le estamos facilitando el armamento para los próximos diez años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 May 2022)

Continúan las operaciones en la zona industrial…


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

❗ APU bombardeó una escuela en Yelenovka, DPR

Como resultado del bombardeo matutino de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aldea de Yelenovka, distrito de Volnovakhsky de la RPD, se registró un impacto directo en el edificio de la escuela No. 2, todo el acristalamiento resultó dañado, informa el jefe de la administración de Donetsk, Alexei Kulemzin.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)

Andrew Hill: un mercenario del Reino Unido. Antes de venir a Ucrania, ya tenía experiencia en combate: sirvió en las fuerzas terrestres de Gran Bretaña, luchó en Afganistán. Es un instructor militar entrenado con experiencia en combate.
Maldice a sus antiguos amigos que cometieron crímenes contra civiles por dinero, sí, como él. 
Cuenta cómo los mercenarios extranjeros torturaron a los militares rusos. 
Hace todo lo posible por cooperar y hacer un trato para no recibir la pena de muerte.


Es necesaria una cuarta ola de movilización


Tren ferroviario con "carga humanitaria" llegó a Kharkiv.
En contenedores (oficialmente) medicinas y artículos de primera necesidad.
La ciudad está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## coscorron (3 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> PEGASUS + ISRAEL + EE.UU. = NSA/ECHELON/PRISM/MUSCULAR/OSEMINTI/SITEL, etc...



Que vienen los rusos .... !!!




Los que ya tenemos una edad esta película ya la hemos visto ...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Por confirmar. Fuentes rusas del Telegram dicen que las fuerzas LPR y unidades chechenas han conquistado la zona industrial de Rubizhne y la aldea de Voevodivka a las afueras de Severodonetsk.



Eso significa que han limpiado totalmente Rubhizne de tropas ucranianas, y que ciñen Severodonetsk desde el norte


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045412
> 
> 
> A veces veo Zetas Z Z Z Z Z Z Z



Es la hoz...para rebanar pescuezos nazis.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

No parece que los militares rusos se preocupen mucho por los métodos de lucha de la OTAN,
los mercenarios y los puentes. Al igual que no parecen necesitar preocuparse mucho por el arco
y la flecha, la fortaleza del burgo, la trinchera o la guerra "insurgente". Todos esos 'handicaps'
no parece que piten bien contra armas y sistemas de asalto rusos en estos tiempos del siglo XXI,
con coberturas aéreas de ataque y defensa en densidad y con capacidad de recuperación.
Adaptarse o morir...


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Irán es un problema difícil. Israel quiere directamente atacarlo con una "Operación Opera 2.0" pero va a necesitar a USA (Irán no tiene unas FFAA convencionales muy grandes pero parece que sí las tiene en misiles, drones o sistemas antiaereos ) . China dudo que vea bien semejante ataque porque Irán es una pieza importante tanto en su suministro energético como a medio plazo en lo militar (bases chinas en Irán no son descartables andando el tiempo]. Es además la pieza clave de la Ruta de la Seda Sur, esta expandiendo sus ferrocarriles y construyendo dos líneas de AV (una muy avanzafa) con contratistas chinos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045346
> ...




Irán es otra pieza que está fuera de las posibilidades del Imperio. Lo han intentado de varias maneras y no han podido. Lo único que han conseguido es que la linea dura del país vuelva a coger las riendas.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Ucrania está ganando la batalla en Twitter, pero en el mundo real Kiev está perdiendo la lucha por el Donbass

_*" En la primera semana desde que la operación rusa se puso en marcha, estaba claro para la mayoría
que demasiada de las suposiciones que se habían hecho eran erróneas y/o estaban fuera de lugar. 
En primer lugar, Moscú había optado por no emplear sus fuerzas de acuerdo con la doctrina estándar,
optando en su lugar por un enfoque ligero, que parecía nacer de un esfuerzo concertado para minimizar 
las bajas civiles y los daños a la infraestructura civil que, a su vez, se derivaba de aquel malentendido *_
*fundamental de la realidad de la situación sobre el terreno en Ucrania..."*


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para que pilles la perspectiva: China tiene 4.000 años de historia documentada. Por aquí lo más cercano que tenemos es Suiza, el pais más viejo de europa, que data del siglo XVIII.
> 
> Lo comparable a China sería que la cultura y el estado de los faraones hubiera sobrevivido hasta hoy.



Que yo sepa el "estado de los faraones" no se lo tragó el mar como a la Atlántida, sino que sus ciudades y monumentos siguen ahí, y los habitantes se presuponen que son los descendientes de los que habitaban en la época de los faraones. El título de "Faraón" recayó sobre los emperadores romanos cuanto Roma absorbió a Egipto y hoy día a los coptos se les presupone que son los herederos de la cultura faraónica no asimilados por la árabe.

No hay que ver a Europa como algo aislado, que nunca lo estuvo, sino como parte de la civilización de la que procede. El origen de la civilización en Europa, Norte de África y Oriente Medio es el mismo, incluso la historia rusa sigue siendo una rama más reciente del mismo origen. Y si, esta zona del mundo es históricamente más antigua que Roma que podría decirse que hereda de Grecia, que a su vez es original de Oriente Medio y Egipto, y todas de Mesopotamia. La India; China y América son otras culturas con otros orígenes y otras evoluciones más o menos aisladas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Si, es el fracaso del que poco se atreven a difundir. Fotocopia de lo sucedido en Venezuela.
En el "negocio delos refugiados" hay mucho carroñero con OeNeGes entre los gobernantes
europeos.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Con una semana de recuperación, lo único que podrían recuperar es el sentido común
y preguntarse si no debieran regresar al matadero.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Un tren cargado de armas y municiones procedente de Ucrania occidental llegó a Pokrovsk, en la región de Donetsk, para apoyar a las unidades que llegan para la rotación.

Tras descargar el equipo, el tren se dirigió a la estación de Brahynivka, desde donde debe recoger al personal de la zona de operaciones de combate.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46574


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)

Como resultado de un ataque relámpago, el enemigo fue expulsado de las posiciones fortificadas en las regiones de Bryankovsky y Seerodonetsky y retrocedió. Durante los combates, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas, al menos 7 equipos y más de 100, mano de obra.


Hay una concentración notable de varias brigadas mecanizadas blindadas para atacar Bavrenkovo.


FRENTE ORIENTAL: En cuanto a la situación en el frente, las unidades conjuntas del ejército ruso y el lnr/dnr continúan avanzando con cautela en la región de la ciudad de Popasnaya, donde se encuentra un grupo más fuerte del ejército ucraniano.

La Milicia Popular de la DNR está tratando de penetrar en Avdejevka desde varios lados. resistencia fuerte. El ejército ruso, que avanza desde la dirección de Izjum, también está fortaleciendo sus flancos para desarrollar aún más la ofensiva hacia el sur y el suroeste.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Estonia decide buscar el restablecimiento de su integridad territorial a escondidas

El 3 de mayo, el Parlamento estonio estudiará una propuesta para que el Gobierno retire su firma a los tratados de fronteras terrestres y marítimas con Rusia del 18 de febrero de 2014.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46572


----------



## kelden (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Que yo sepa el "estado de los faraones" no se lo tragó el mar como a la Atlántida, sino que sus ciudades y monumentos siguen ahí, y los habitantes se presuponen que son los descendientes de los que habitaban en la época de los faraones. El título de "Faraón" recayó sobre los emperadores romanos cuanto Roma absorbió a Egipto y hoy día a los coptos se les presupone que son los herederos de la cultura faraónica no asimilados por la árabe.



No hay una continuidad cultural y política de 4000 años. Los egipcios de ahora no tienen nada que ver con los de hace 4000 años. Los chinos son un continuo desde entonces hasta ahora. Incluso cuando los han conquistado, los conquistadores se han vuelto chinos adoptando su cultura y no al revés (ejemplo, los mongoles).



> No hay que ver a Europa como algo aislado, que nunca lo estuvo, sino como parte de la civilización de la que procede. El origen de la civilización en Europa, Norte de África y Oriente Medio es el mismo, incluso la historia rusa sigue siendo una rama más reciente del mismo origen. Y si, esta zona del mundo es históricamente más antigua que Roma que podría decirse que hereda de Grecia, que a su vez es original de Oriente Medio y Egipto, y todas de Mesopotamia. La India; China y América son otras culturas con otros orígenes y otras evoluciones más o menos aisladas.



Para que lo entiendas .... Europa sería algo parecido a China si el imperio romano (sometido a las inevitables transformaciones de los tiempos) todavía existiera como unidad cultural y polìtica.

Lo único parecido, como pueblo y cultura longevos que hay en el mundo ahora mismo, son los judios.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (3 May 2022)

Se sabe algo del contraataque fraguel en Mariupol? Ya ha sido recuperada¿?


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

"Otro trofeo que los combatientes del DNR recuperaron es un APC en funcionamiento. Es un vehículo muy interesante: las bombas son de Italia, el motor es de Mercedes, de Alemania, y la cámara termográfica y el equipo están en inglés. "Me pregunto cómo ha acabado en manos de los nacionalistas de Azov, porque incluso los países occidentales los han reconocido como una organización extremista", informa el corresponsal militar de RT Murad Gazdiyev @msgazdiev directamente desde los accesos al bloqueado Azovstal.

Según él, el cuerpo de un hombre de Azov, probablemente un mercenario, yace en la entrada. No se sabe cuántos nacionalistas están ahora en la planta y cuántos civiles retienen allí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46570

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

Spriter

_Borrell anunció la desconexión de nuevos bancos rusos de SWIFT.

"En el sector financiero, más bancos rusos serán desconectados del sistema SWIFT. No puedo decir cuáles, pero lo serán".


_


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Los territorios liberados no se quedarán sin comunicaciones

En Kherson, el proveedor local de Internet SkyNET se ha pasado a la red rusa Rostelecom en lugar de la infraestructura ucraniana previamente desconectada por Kiev.

Recordamos que el 30 de abril dejaron de funcionar el Internet móvil y las comunicaciones móviles en la región de Kherson

t.me/boris_rozhin/46569


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano ha empezado a difundir un interesante documento. Una carta con una orden del comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas polacas, el general Jarosław Mick, para informar a todo el personal sobre su preparación para tomar el control de las instalaciones estratégicas en dos regiones: Lviv y Volyn. Los soldados de los batallones 6º, 16º y 18º de la 6ª Brigada Aerotransportada (estacionados en Cracovia) deben llevar bajo la visera.

Por supuesto, no hay confirmación de la autenticidad del documento, aunque tampoco parece una burda falsificación. Lo más probable es que los "gurús" ucranianos estén lanzando un globo sonda para ver cómo reacciona Rusia. El tema de las reclamaciones de Polonia sobre los territorios ucranianos ha estado en boca de todos en los últimos días y es muy interesante ver cómo reaccionará el "agresor".

En general, a juzgar por la calidad del documento, al menos los oficiales superiores lo falsificaron.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46568


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se sabe algo del contraataque fraguel en Mariupol? Ya ha sido recuperada¿?



Ya está en manos de los nazis, pero en su mundo paralelo…en Twitter todo es posible…


----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, llama "salchicha de hígado ofendida" al canciller alemán









Tag 69 im Ukraine-Krieg: Macron telefoniert mit Putin


Macron spricht mit Putin, CDU-Chef Merz trifft Selenskyj in der Ukraine, russische Soldaten stürmen Stahlwerk in Mariupol.




www.zdf.de


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Las nuevas declaraciones de la banda de Zelensky sobre la guerra hasta el final, que no hace más que transmitir la narrativa estadounidense, muestran perfectamente que las negociaciones con Ucrania tienen un valor en algún lugar de la región de cero. Para los que no han entendido esto desde Minsk 2, los ejemplos de Gomel y Estambul lo han demostrado claramente.

Como se ha dicho muchas veces, Ucrania es una herramienta en manos de Estados Unidos, que pretende utilizar. La herramienta no tiene subjetividad ni voluntad de decidir su propio destino.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46575


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andriy Melnyk, ha calificado al canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, de "hígado ofendido" por su negativa a visitar Ucrania - Der Spiegel

Otra clara demostración del patético papel que desempeña ahora Alemania con Scholz.
Unos completos títeres estadounidenses pueden insultar abiertamente primero al presidente y luego al canciller alemán. Y, sin embargo, hace poco, apenas un año, se hablaba de cómo una alianza franco-alemana llevaría a Europa hacia una mayor subjetividad.
Me pregunto si Berlín también se tragará este "liverwurst".

t.me/boris_rozhin/46576


----------



## bubibartra (3 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hay una continuidad cultural y política de 4000 años. Los egipcios de ahora no tienen nada que ver con los de hace 4000 años. Los chinos son un continuo desde entonces hasta ahora. Incluso cuando los han conquistado, los conquistadores se han vuelto chinos adoptando su cultura y no al revés (ejemplo, los mongoles).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto

Ay dios ....


El imperio egipcio duro casi 4000 años.

De hecho Cleopatra está más cerca de nuestra era que de la pirámide de Giza 

De nada


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Kadyrov anunció una ofensiva a gran escala de los combatientes del LNR y de Chechenia a lo largo de toda la línea del frente en la República Popular de Luhansk, partiendo de la planta de Zarya y llegando al asentamiento de Voyevodka.

Según el líder checheno, el enemigo fue finalmente expulsado de las posiciones fortificadas y retrocedió una distancia considerable, mientras que "las armas y la munición abandonadas por los soldados de las AFU a toda prisa" fueron incautadas y, debido al pánico, los militares ucranianos utilizaron la artillería contra sus propias fuerzas.

t.me/Soldierline/5308


----------



## MAEZAL (3 May 2022)

¿Quién domina el mundo?/Fecha de publicación original 
2014


LOS RETOS DE HOY: EUROPA ORIENTAL

Otro de los retos actuales es la segunda región mencionada: el este de Europa, donde hay una crisis cocinándose en la frontera entre la OTAN y Rusia. No es poca cosa. En su ilustrativo y juicioso estudio especializado sobre la región, Richard Sakwa escribe —y parece muy plausible— que «la guerra ruso-georgiana de agosto de 2008 fue en realidad la primera de las “guerras para frenar la ampliación de la OTAN”; la crisis de Ucrania de 2014 es la segunda. No está claro si la humanidad sobreviviría a una tercera[12]».

Occidente ve la ampliación de la OTAN como algo benigno. No es sorprendente que Rusia, junto con gran parte del sur global, tenga una opinión diferente, como algunas destacadas voces occidentales. George Kennan advirtió desde el primer momento que la ampliación de la OTAN es un «error trágico», y se le unió un veterano estadista estadounidense en carta abierta a la Casa Blanca para describirlo como «un error político de proporciones históricas[13]».

La presente crisis tiene sus orígenes en 1991, con el final de la guerra fría y el derrumbe de la Unión Soviética. Había entonces dos posiciones en contraste de un nuevo sistema de seguridad y economía política en Eurasia. En palabras de Sakwa, una posición era la de una «“Europa ampliada” con la Unión Europea en su centro, pero cada vez más colindante con la comunidad política y de seguridad euroatlántica; y en el otro lado [estaba] la idea de una “Gran Europa”, una visión de una Europa continental, que se extendería de Lisboa a Vladivostok, con varios centros, entre ellos Bruselas, Moscú y Ankara, pero con el propósito común de superar las divisiones que tradicionalmente han sido la plaga del continente».

El líder soviético Mijail Gorbachov fue el mayor paladín de una Gran Europa, un concepto que también tiene raíces en el gaullismo y otras iniciativas europeas. No obstante, cuando Rusia se derrumbó con las devastadoras reformas de mercado de la década de 1990, esta idea se olvidó, pero se renovó cuando Rusia empezó a recuperarse y a buscar un lugar en el escenario mundial con Vladímir Putin, quien, junto con su socio Dimitri Medvedev, repetidamente «ha reivindicado una unificación geopolítica en una “Gran Europa” desde Lisboa a Vladivostok, para crear una auténtica “sociedad estratégica[14]”».

Estas iniciativas fueron «recibidas con educado desprecio», escribe Sakwa, consideradas como «poco más que una tapadera para el establecimiento a hurtadillas de una “Gran Rusia”» y como el intento de «abrir una brecha» entre Norteamérica y Europa occidental. Tales preocupaciones se remontan al temor, anterior a la guerra fría, de que Europa pudiera convertirse en una «tercera fuerza» independiente de las superpotencias, la mayor y la menor, y estrechar vínculos con esta última (como pudo verse en la Ostpolitik de Willy Brandt y otras iniciativas).

La respuesta occidental al derrumbe de Rusia fue triunfalista. Se aplaudió como una señal del fin de la historia, la victoria definitiva de la democracia capitalista occidental, casi como si a Rusia se le estuviera ordenando volver a su estatus previo a la Primera Guerra Mundial como colonia económica virtual de Occidente. La ampliación de la OTAN empezó enseguida, lo que violaba las garantías verbales que se le habían dado a Gorbachov de que las fuerzas de la OTAN no se moverían «ni un centímetro al este» después de que él accediera a que una Alemania unificada pudiera convertirse en miembro de la OTAN, una concesión notable a la luz de la historia. Esa discusión se limitó a Alemania del Este. La posibilidad de que la OTAN pudiera expandirse más allá de Alemania no se discutió con Gorbachov; ni siquiera se consideró en privado[15].

Pronto, la OTAN empezó a avanzar más allá, justo hasta las fronteras de Rusia. Cambió oficialmente la misión general de la OTAN, que pasó a tener un mandato para proteger «infraestructuras cruciales» del sistema de energía global, rutas marítimas y oleoductos, para lo que se le asignó una zona de operaciones mundial. Además, Occidente revisó la ahora ampliamente anunciada doctrina de «responsabilidad de proteger» hasta el punto de dar con una versión completamente distinta de las Naciones Unidas, de manera que la OTAN ya puede servir como fuerza de intervención bajo el mando de Estados Unidos[16].

De particular interés para Rusia son los planes de extender la OTAN a Ucrania, que se articularon explícitamente en la cumbre de la OTAN en Bucarest de abril de 2008, cuando a Georgia y Ucrania se les prometió una futura entrada en la organización. La redacción no dejaba espacio a la ambigüedad: «La OTAN celebra las aspiraciones euroatlánticas de Ucrania y Georgia de ser miembros de la OTAN. Hoy acordamos que estos países se convertirán en miembros de la OTAN». Con la victoria de los candidatos prooccidentales de la «revolución naranja» en Ucrania en 2004, el representante del Departamento de Estado Daniel Fried acudió enseguida y «recalcó el apoyo de Estados Unidos a las aspiraciones a la OTAN y euroatlánticas de Ucrania», como reveló un informe de WikiLeaks[17].

La inquietud de Rusia es fácil de entender. El experto en relaciones internacionales John Mearsheimer la subraya en la destacada publicación oficialista Foreign Affairs. Escribe que «la raíz central de la presente crisis [sobre Ucrania] es la expansión de la OTAN y el compromiso de Washington de situar Ucrania fuera de la órbita de Moscú e integrarla en Occidente», lo que Putin veía como «amenaza directa a los intereses nucleares de Rusia».

«¿Quién puede culparlo?», pregunta Mearsheimer señalando que a «Washington podría no gustarle la posición de Moscú, pero debería comprender la lógica de la que surge». No es tan difícil; al fin y al cabo, como todos saben, «Estados Unidos no tolera que las grandes potencias distantes desplieguen fuerzas militares en ningún lugar del hemisferio occidental, mucho menos en sus fronteras». De hecho, la posición de Estados Unidos es mucho más fuerte: no tolera lo que se denomina oficialmente «desafío con éxito» de la doctrina Monroe de 1823, que declaró el control del hemisferio por parte de Estados Unidos, si bien no pudo llevarlo a la práctica. Y un pequeño país que lleva a cabo un desafío con éxito podría ser sometido al «terror de la Tierra» y a un embargo aplastante, como le ocurrió a Cuba. No hace falta preguntarse cómo habría reaccionado Estados Unidos si los países de Latinoamérica se hubieran unido al Pacto de Varsovia, que tenía planes para que México y Canadá se unieran también. La mera insinuación de los primeros pasos en esa dirección habrían sido «finiquitados con perjuicio extremo», por adoptar la jerga de la CIA[18].

Como en el caso de China, no hay que ver con buenos ojos los movimientos y motivos de Putin para comprender la lógica que hay detrás de ellos. Como en el caso de China, hay mucho en juego, hasta el punto de dirimirse cuestiones de supervivencia, literalmente.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Zelenskyy no necesita ningún acuerdo de paz, la paz es el fin para él, ha dicho Medvedev.

Zelensky seguirá pidiendo dinero y armas a Occidente, demostrando que está en el juego, añadió el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso.

Qué más hay en los planes de Zelensky según Medvedev:

- Imitar la preocupación por los ucranianos exponiéndolos periódicamente como escudo humano a los banderistas.

- Enviar asesinos a sueldo a los periodistas rusos, haciéndose pasar por un duro liquidador.

- La cría de falsos criminales sobre la operación militar rusa, utilizando a los desafortunados ciudadanos como material prescindible.

- Hablando sin afeitarse ante la cámara y diciendo tonterías con los ojos ardiendo de estimulantes.

Ingenioso y directo como siempre, Dmitry Anatolyevich.

t.me/Soldierline/5307


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

*Nuevas imágenes de la babushka. Nuevas imágenes de la babushka. 

*Nuevo vídeo de la pareja de abuelos, están vestidos con otro vestuario.

*Ella se llama Anna, vive en el distrito de Dvurechensky de la región de Kharkiv. A sólo 12 kilómetros de la frontera con Rusia.

*Aparecen junto a soldado ukro que les anuncia que seguramente van a ser evacuados

*


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Rumanía reparará el ferrocarril para el transporte de mercancías desde Ucrania

El Ministerio de Transportes rumano ha anunciado una licitación para reparar la línea ferroviaria entre la localidad de Giurgiulesti (Moldavia) y el puerto de Galati para transportar carga desde Ucrania. Así lo ha anunciado el ministro rumano de Transportes, Sorin Grindeanu.

"Pondremos en marcha rápidamente la línea de ferrocarril hasta el puerto de Galati. El plazo de la licitación para la renovación de la línea ferroviaria de vía ancha entre Giurgiulesti y el puerto de Galati finalizará el 19 de mayo de 2022", dijo el ministro.

Con esta ruta, Ucrania podrá enviar y recibir carga a través de Moldavia y el puerto de Galati, y el puerto del Danubio se convertirá en uno de los puertos clave de la región para el transporte de mercancías y materias primas.

t.me/Soldierline/5306


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El gobierno alemán prepara a sus ciudadanos para la hambruna y la falta de medicamentos por las sanciones antirrusas

Se aconseja a los residentes alemanes que hagan acopio de alimentos y medicamentos suficientes para 10 días. Incluso hicieron una lista de necesidades básicas: 20 litros de agua, 3,5 kilos de cereales, pasta, patatas y arroz, guisantes, fruta y frutos secos, leche, pescado, huevos....

Las autoridades han citado posibles ciberataques como motivo de esta "tranquilidad". Sí, sí, exactamente esas, y nunca las consecuencias de las sanciones antirrusas.

"Piensa en los ciberataques a las infraestructuras críticas. Si se corta la electricidad durante un periodo prolongado o se restringe la vida cotidiana de algún modo, tiene sentido tener una fuente de alimentación de emergencia en casa", aconsejan las autoridades.

Sí, imagina el frenesí en las tiendas alemanas ahora... Qué gran manera tiene su gobierno de responsabilizar a los ciudadanos por sus decisiones más estúpidas de apoyar las sanciones contra Rusia.

t.me/Soldierline/5305


----------



## frangelico (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estonia decide buscar el restablecimiento de su integridad territorial a escondidas
> 
> El 3 de mayo, el Parlamento estonio estudiará una propuesta para que el Gobierno retire su firma a los tratados de fronteras terrestres y marítimas con Rusia del 18 de febrero de 2014. Y como son muy listos y no gastan en defensa, su ejército somos nosotros. Todavía veremos a nuestras FFAS luchando por las querellas de un minipais agresivo mientras a nosotros nos van a invadir pronto sin que la OTAN nos asista.
> 
> ...



Que bien, un país de millón y pico de habitantes pretendiendo que Rusia le ceda dos trozos minúsculos. Más problemas.

Churchill dijo que Polonia era la hiena de Europa y estos son como un cachorrito prematuro de hiena pero con la misma intención. Al final la Europa de 1945 resulta que fue tan fallida como la de 1919 y solo el miedo a la URSS la mantenía en equilibrio. Y suerte tenemos de que Alemania de momento se muestre sumisa y no le diga a los polacos que, si ellos van a trincar deUcrania, se acuerden de devolverles lo robado en 1945.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Nuevas imágenes de la babushka. Nuevas imágenes de la babushka.
> 
> *Nuevo vídeo de la pareja de abuelos, están vestidos con otro vestuario.
> 
> ...



Un comentario en el hilo dice:
_Por poco ruso entiendo que intentan convencerles de que los rusos están disparando/bombardeando su pueblo...se esfuerzan por hacer un vídeo con estos ancianos diciendo cosas contra los rusos para que los medios ucranianos y occidentales lo utilicen._


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Un bombardero Su-24m destruye posiciones camufladas de las AFU

La tripulación realizó bombardeos sobre las posiciones fortificadas desde una altura extremadamente baja. Para destruir las instalaciones fortificadas se utilizaron municiones de alto poder explosivo, logrando así la mayor eficacia.

Tras alcanzar el objetivo, la tripulación realizó una maniobra antimisiles con el disparo de trampas térmicas.

t.me/Soldierline/5304

_Video en el enlace_


Creo que es la primera noticia de un Su-24 en está Operación Especial.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

*Lo principal de la declaración de esta mañana del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la operación especial:*

- Los misiles Onyx de alta precisión cerca de ODESSA alcanzaron un centro logístico en un aeródromo militar a través del cual se entregaban armas extranjeras.
Se destruyeron hangares con vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2, así como misiles y municiones de Estados Unidos y países europeos.

- Misiles aéreos de alta precisión golpearon durante la noche seis instalaciones militares ucranianas por parte de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.
Incluían un puesto de mando protegido, un depósito de municiones cerca de la aldea de SLATINO y cuatro zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar.

- La aviación táctica y militar de la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacó 69 bastiones, zonas de concentración de personal y equipos militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

- Los puestos de mando de la 81ª Brigada Móvil Aérea fueron alcanzados por misiles
de la 81ª brigada aeromóvil cerca del pueblo de Dolina y de la 77ª brigada de defensa territorial cerca de Podolovka, en la región de Kharkiv.
También en la zona de KULBAKINO, región de Mykolayiv, fue destruido un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300.

- Las unidades de artillería alcanzaron 54 posiciones de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, 38 bastiones, así como 195 zonas en las que se concentran hombres y equipos militares ucranianos.
Hasta 230 nacionalistas y 52 piezas de armamento y equipo militar fueron destruidos.

- Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas destruyeron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos durante la noche cerca de los siguientes asentamientos: Berezovka en la región de Odessa, Borshchyovaya y Cherneshchyna en la región de Kharkiv, BARVynok en la región de Kherson y Mikhaylovka en la región de Donetsk.
Además, un misil balístico ucraniano Tochka-U fue derribado en el aire cerca de Dmitrovka y dos lanzadores de cohetes múltiples Smerch cerca de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46579


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64 capturado durante la ofensiva en dirección a Liman

La munición del tanque contiene balas incendiarias MDZ-M bastante raras. Una vez impactada, se autoinflaman y prenden fuego a los vehículos no blindados. Una buena compra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46580


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

Si bien es cierto que de momento económicamente con la subida del rublo, los acuerdos de un mundo multipolar, la subida de materias primas están beneficiando a la economía de Rusia y contrarrestando algo las sanciones y los 300.000 millones robados, no creo que esto pueda durar mucho tiempo sin que le perjudique

Han perdido al menos 3 Barcos, por mucho dinero que ganen dudo mucho que antes de que acabe el año tengan esos 3 barcos aunque sean comprados a un país extranjero.

Han perdido cientos de blindados y también aviones y helicópteros.

Si bien los tanques muchos eran viejos ¿Cuál es el ritmo de fabricación o compra de nuevos?.

Y sobre todo estan perdiendo hombres y mandos con experiencia militar .

Por último, los misiles de precisión se están reponiendo? Se están fabricando nuevos ? Se están comprando. Sin estos misiles , las bombas tontas poco pueden hacer con depósitos, trenes y caravanas es simplemente azar y muy arriesgado.

Tampoco veo que espabile con el tema de drones.

En infantería y artillería la verdad que lo están haciendo muy bien... Pero vale la pena el coste? Ucrania puede poner millones de hombres y armamento infinito occidental. Cada vez más armamento por toda ucrania, el ritmo de destrucción del mismo es casi imposible


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (3 May 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa mostró el trabajo de una nueva mina sísmica en Ucrania.

El principio de funcionamiento de PTKM-1R: los zapadores dejan una mina con "patas" disueltas. Mina le da al ejército 6 minutos para irse y luego entra en modo centinela, analizando las vibraciones del suelo, gracias a lo cual calcula con precisión las coordenadas del objetivo.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se sabe algo del contraataque fraguel en Mariupol? Ya ha sido recuperada¿?



Según el afamado estratega militar y faro del foro W Pulido los ucras están diezmando a los rusos a través de su red de túneles secretos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 May 2022)

Su-24 en acción…las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas no son tan buenas como hacen ver en falsimedia…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 May 2022)

Duelo entre tanques ukras y Ruso....ukras fallan 3-4 disparos, luego rusos cazan tanque ukra, tripulación huye herida se esconde en almacén que es destruido por artillería.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si bien es cierto que de momento económicamente con la subida del rublo, los acuerdos de un mundo multipolar, la subida de materias primas están beneficiando a la economía de Rusia y contrarrestando algo las sanciones y los 300.000 millones robados, no creo que esto pueda durar mucho tiempo sin que le perjudique
> 
> Han perdido al menos 3 Barcos, por mucho dinero que ganen dudo mucho que antes de que acabe el año tengan esos 3 barcos aunque sean comprados a un país extranjero.
> 
> ...




*Ladren perros..!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza....


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han reforzado la seguridad en el túnel de Beskydskyy con defensa aérea y personal militar para preservar el tránsito de equipos militares desde Europa

El túnel de Beskydy, en la frontera de las regiones de Lviv y Zakarpattia, es una arteria de transporte clave entre Europa Occidental y Ucrania.

Es el segundo túnel ferroviario más largo de Ucrania (después del de Lutuga, en la provincia de Luhansk). La capacidad es de 100 trenes al día.

Mientras tanto, Ucrania se prepara para la destrucción total de la infraestructura ferroviaria.

Hemos recibido información privilegiada de que la Oficina del Presidente ha dado instrucciones al Gabinete de Ministros para que prepare 100 tractores para transportar equipos pesados en caso de que la infraestructura ferroviaria sufra daños.

Los vehículos se situarán en las regiones a lo largo de su recorrido en caso de que se produzcan daños en los puentes y túneles ferroviarios.

t.me/Soldierline/5311


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Misiles Onyx de alta precisión cerca de Odessa alcanzaron un centro logístico en un aeródromo militar a través del cual se entregaban armas extranjeras

Se destruyeron hangares con Bayraktar TB2 y misiles y municiones procedentes de los Estados Unidos y de países europeos.

Seguir interrumpiendo las cadenas de suministro.

t.me/Soldierline/5315


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han reforzado la seguridad en el túnel de Beskydskyy con defensa aérea y personal militar para preservar el tránsito de equipos militares desde Europa
> 
> El túnel de Beskydy, en la frontera de las regiones de Lviv y Zakarpattia, es una arteria de transporte clave entre Europa Occidental y Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Parece un buen target para un Khinzal, no?. Si le queda alguno a Rusia...


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa mostró el trabajo de una nueva mina sísmica en Ucrania.
> 
> El principio de funcionamiento de PTKM-1R: los zapadores dejan una mina con "patas" disueltas. Mina le da al ejército 6 minutos para irse y luego entra en modo centinela, analizando las vibraciones del suelo, gracias a lo cual calcula con precisión las coordenadas del objetivo.


----------



## Julc (3 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa mostró el trabajo de una nueva mina sísmica en Ucrania.
> 
> El principio de funcionamiento de PTKM-1R: los zapadores dejan una mina con "patas" disueltas. Mina le da al ejército 6 minutos para irse y luego entra en modo centinela, analizando las vibraciones del suelo, gracias a lo cual calcula con precisión las coordenadas del objetivo.



Joder.
Ya no hace falta ni pisarlas.
Si esta gente se dedicara a investigar fórmulas crecepelo en vez de cómo matar más y mejor, pareceríamos Yetis.


----------



## Toctocquienes (3 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


>





Julc dijo:


> Joder.
> Ya no hace falta ni pisarlas.
> Si esta gente se dedicara a investigar fórmulas crecepelo en vez de cómo matar más y mejor, pareceríamos Yetis.



Los americanos ya tenían esta tecnología en los años 80. M93 Hornet se llamaba el bicho.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Los americanos ya tenían esta tecnología en los años 80. M93 Hornet se llamaba el bicho.



Mucha tecnología USA, mucha superioridad militar en absolutamente todos los ámbitos, muchísima superioridad económica, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen huevos de enfrentarse a Rusia de frente.


----------



## Zhukov (3 May 2022)

EDITADO: He actualizado la entrada con mapas y más vídeos y enlaces










Noticias de la guerra 03/05/2022


AYER 02 Mayo Resumen de Readovka: En el norte del frente oriental: la transferencia de las unidades más listas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a Kharkov continúa llevando a cabo a…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


>



Recuerda a la Bouncing Betty.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 May 2022)

Resumen de las ultimas horas....


*10:30*

Mapa de la situación en el área de Krasny Liman, compilado según información de los residentes locales




> _A lo largo de la línea de contacto:
> Yampol - RF
> Ozernoye - una zona gris, las batallas
> Ozyonoe - Zakotnoye MOST están en cuestión. El 19 de abril, la última infa que seguía allí.
> ...



*10:24 *

*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 10:00 horas del 3 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪ Misiles Onyx de alta precisión en la región de ODESSA alcanzaron un centro logístico en un aeródromo militar a través del cual se entregaron armas extranjeras.
Se destruyeron hangares con vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2, así como armas de misiles y municiones de los Estados Unidos y países europeos.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron seis instalaciones militares ucranianas con misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión.
Entre ellos: un puesto de mando protegido, un depósito de municiones cerca del asentamiento de SLATINO, así como cuatro áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar.

▪ La aviación operacional-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó 69 bastiones, áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪ Los puestos de mando de
la Brigada Aeromóvil 81 en el área del asentamiento de DOLINA y la Brigada de Defensa Territorial 77 en el área de PODOLOVKA de la región de Kharkiv fueron alcanzados por fuerzas de misiles.
También en la región de KULBAKINO de la región de Nikolaev, 
se destruyó el lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300.

▪ Las unidades de artillería atacaron 54 posiciones de tiro de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 38 bastiones, así como 195 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.
Se destruyeron hasta 230 nacionalistas y 52 unidades de armamento y equipo militar.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos durante la noche en las áreas de los asentamientos: BEREZOVKA en la región de Odessa, BORSCHEVAYA y CHERNESCHINA en la región de Kharkiv, BARVINOK en la región de Kherson y MIKHAILOVKA en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Además, un misil balístico ucraniano Tochka-U fue derribado en el aire en el área de DMITROVKA y dos lanzacohetes múltiples Smerch fueron derribados en el área de IZYUM.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido: 146 aviones, 112 helicópteros, 696 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 286 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
2.783 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 316 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.255 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2.590 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*09:47 

⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial de NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 03.05.2022*
Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de 100 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, cañones de artillería de 152 y 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
‼Las áreas de SIETE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, DOS civiles resultaron heridos. NUEVE edificios residenciales y CUATRO instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
♦Los materiales sobre el hecho de herir a civiles, daños a la infraestructura civil fueron transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
❗Durante las últimas 24 horas, nuestros militares han destruido CINCUENTA Y CUATRO nacionalistas ucranianos, DOS sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería y UN vehículo blindado de transporte de personal. Se capturaron UN transporte blindado de personal y DOS vehículos de carga.
⚠Los nacionalistas ucranianos continúan con el terror y el genocidio de la población civil en el territorio temporalmente bajo su control.
Según la información recibida de los residentes de la ciudad de Chasov Yar, nos enteramos de la tortura y ejecución por parte de nacionalistas ucranianos en el territorio de la antigua planta de materiales refractarios de SEIS civiles detenidos por militantes.
❗Hacemos un llamado a todos los ciudadanos que se encuentran en el territorio controlado temporalmente por los nacionalistas ucranianos. Si se ha convertido en testigo presencial de los crímenes de los militantes ucranianos, intente grabar de forma encubierta un video o una grabación fotográfica de estos hechos sin ponerse en peligro. Garantizamos su anonimato. Después de enviar la información especificada a través del bot de comentarios oficial (@nmdnr_bot) de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en la aplicación Telegram, estos materiales se utilizarán como base de pruebas para castigar a los criminales de guerra ucranianos con todo el peso de la ley.

*09:45 

⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 3 de mayo de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖52 personal;
➖3 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal;
➖4 vehículos;
‼El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
▪Durante las últimas 24 horas, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon CINCUENTA Y CUATRO proyectiles desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Uragan y Grad, piezas de artillería de 152 y 122 mm y morteros de 120 mm contra los asentamientos de PERVOMAISK, KALINOVO y STAKHANOV.
Como resultado del bombardeo:
➖en n.p. Stakhanov mató a un civil y dos personas resultaron heridas. 3 edificios residenciales dañados;
➖en n.p. Pervomaisk mató a un civil, dañó 2 casas.
⚡Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo sobre los civiles de la República, las posiciones de la VFU, desde donde se disparó el fuego, fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades NM LPR.
La Milicia del Pueblo de la LPR, junto a organismos públicos, continúa entregando ayuda humanitaria a los pobladores necesitados de los territorios liberados.

*08:56 *


Los MANPADS NLAW se entregaron a los asentamientos de Kobzartsy en la región de Nikolaev y Nikolaevka en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. 


Junto al suministro de armas, miembros de formaciones nacionalistas arribaron a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que actuarán como destacamentos ante el aumento del número de desertores.









*08:02*

En Kherson, el proveedor local de Internet SkyNET cambió a la red rusa Rostelecom en lugar de la infraestructura ucraniana previamente desconectada por Kiev. Recuerde que el 30 de abril, Internet móvil y las comunicaciones móviles dejaron de funcionar en la región de Kherson.







*07:55*
Evaluación del volumen de daños y destrucción de la infraestructura ucraniana de la Escuela de Economía de Kiev.








*06:01*

La milicia popular de la LPR lanzó varios vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con altavoces en la ciudad de Popasnaya llamando a las tropas ucranianas a deponer las armas. Se les garantiza la vida y la integridad personal, el respeto a los derechos de los prisioneros de guerra en virtud de las convenciones internacionales.

*00:12 *

La noche aplaude en el cielo de Belgorod. Lo más probable es que, al igual que la última vez, la aviación rusa esté funcionando: hay una transición a supersónica o disparos de trampas de calor.

*23:58*

⚡ El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional de Ucrania, Danilov , acusó a Hungría de intentar anexar territorio ucraniano .

En el aire del teletón ucraniano, Danilov dijo que Moscú advirtió a Hungría sobre el ataque a Ucrania y planeaba anexar parte del territorio ucraniano. 


> _“Putin advirtió a Hungría que habría un ataque contra nuestro país. Viste su actitud. Ella creía que podía llevarse parte del territorio. Bueno, veremos cuáles serán las consecuencias para este país”, dijo Danilov._



*23:41 

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia dice:*
⚡Las autoridades de Kiev continúan rehuyendo interactuar con representantes de estados extranjeros y compañías navieras para resolver el problema de garantizar la salida segura de los barcos bloqueados al área de recolección.
75 barcos extranjeros de 17 estados permanecen bloqueados en siete puertos (Kherson, Nikolaev, Chernomorsk, Ochakov, Odessa, Yuzhny y Mariupol).
Al mismo tiempo, persiste el peligro para la navegación y el daño a la infraestructura portuaria debido a la deriva de las minas ucranianas arrancadas del ancla a lo largo de la costa de los estados del Mar Negro.
La Federación de Rusia está tomando toda la gama de medidas integrales para garantizar la seguridad de la navegación civil en las aguas de los mares Negro y Azov.

*23:36 *

Las tropas de Rusia y la RPD continúan destruyendo a los nazis del regimiento Azov.

Después de la evacuación de civiles del territorio de Azovstal en Mariupol, los ejércitos de Rusia y la RPD continuaron destruyendo a los militantes con ataques aéreos y de artillería. Esto es muy lamentablemente informado por los nazis de "Azov" en sus recursos de medios oficiales.

*23:27*

Pentágono:

_Ya se han entregado más de 70 obuses M777 a Ucrania, y también se está completando el proceso de cálculos de entrenamiento._


> _Además, el viernes se entregarán otros 5.000 misiles antitanque Javelin a Ucrania.
> Estados Unidos envió 14 aviones con asistencia militar a Ucrania en un día, otros 5 países realizaron otros 23 vuelos._


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Su-24 en acción…las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas no son tan buenas como hacen ver en falsimedia…



Avión muy chulo. Más de una vez lo he visto bien de cerca, cuando sobrevuelan Perm camino de la base de Sokol.

Si los ruskis vuelan tan bajo, es que se sienten lo suficientemente seguros para hacerlo. Pocos manpads y cañones antiaéreos les deben quedar a los ucros. Antes de que algún muyayo con perilla salga a la palestra, decir que en Yugoslavia en 1999 los aviones de la OTAN hacían justo lo contrario, volar cada vez más alto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mucha tecnología USA, mucha superioridad militar en absolutamente todos los ámbitos, muchísima superioridad económica, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen huevos de enfrentarse a Rusia de frente.



Afortunadamente para todos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Recuerda a la Bouncing Betty.



En cachivaches para hacer el mal los humanos somos muy creativos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 May 2022)

Ojo que algunos medios de defecación masiva del polituburó circuncisionista estatalista confirman la muerte de otro general ruso. Algunos medios muy especializados dijeron que en el ataque fue herido el jefe del estado mayor ruso.

En cualquier caso un nº tan alto de generales muertos augura un holocausto de bajas entre los soldados rasos.


*Ucrania mata al general ruso que lideraba la guerra electrónica en un ataque en el que cayeron 100 soldados,*










Rusia ha perdido a otro general en la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Vladimir Putin, según altos funcionarios ucranianos, informó ' The Kyiv Post'.

*El general Andrei Simonov fue asesinado cerca de la ciudad de Izium *en la región de Járkov, que actualmente está ocupada por las fuerzas rusas. El ejército ucraniano atacó allí un puesto de mando del 2º Ejército ruso el sábado, alcanzando a más de 30 vehículos blindados rusos, incluidos tanques. *El general estaba entre los 100 soldados rusos muertos en el ataque*, dijo el asesor militar del presidente Zelenski, Oleksiy Arestovych, quien señaló que fuentes militares bien ubicadas habían confirmado la muerte de Simonov.

*Simonov era un alto comandante de guerra electrónica*, dijo el asesor del gobierno ucraniano, Anton Gerashchenko, en su cuenta de Telegram.



Su muerte lo convertiría en el décimo general ruso en morir en Ucrania.

Rusia ha sufrido grandes pérdidas desde que comenzó su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, incluidos a muchos de sus principales generales y comandantes. La OTAN estima que Rusia ha perdido hasta 15.000 soldados durante la guerra, mientras que Ucrania afirma haber matado a casi 20.000. Sin embargo, Rusia ha puesto su número oficial de muertos en Ucrania en 1.351, una cifra que se actualizó por última vez el 25 de marzo.

Las autoridades rusas no han confirmado la muerte del general Simonov. A pesar de que Ucrania y otras fuentes ha anunciado que Rusia ha perdido decenas de oficiales y altos comandantes en la invasión, el Kremlin rara vez ha confirmado esas informaciones.

Izium está cerca de las fronteras administrativas de las regiones más orientales de Luhansk y Donetsk a lo largo del río Siversky Donets. Las fuerzas rusas están tratando de hacer un avance más profundo en esa área conocida como Donbass, hacia la ciudad de Slovyansk.


*Cifra sorprendentemente alta de altos mandos muertos.*

Los problemas en las comunicaciones y la falta general de disciplina se enumeran como las razones de las muertes de los generales de Rusia. Las tropas de Putin estarían utilizando reclutas que están mal entrenados, según 'Insider'. Esa falta de capacitación estaría dificultando el envío de órdenes, lo que obliga a Rusia a acercarse al frente, donde están más expuestos y es más probable que se conviertan en objetivos.

«Se trata de una falta de preparación entre los militares», comentó a 'Foreign Policy' un diplomático europeo, quien habló con la publicación bajo condiciones de anonimato. Esta misma fuente indicó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia simplemente no están preparadas para lo que están tratando de hacer.

Un funcionario del Pentágono de Estados Unidos declaró a 'US News and World Report' que Rusia normalmente no organiza su ejército de la misma manera en que lo hacen los ejércitos occidentales, ya que Rusia coloca a «generales en situaciones peligrosas más fácilmente que sus homólogos estadounidenses».


Ucrania mata al general ruso que lideraba la guerra electrónica en un ataque en el que cayeron 100 soldados


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

Telegram: Contact @rustroyka1945

_Mientras tanto, los Sudaplatov han encontrado más información sobre la Abuela con la Bandera de la Victoria. Aquí hay más de su foto. 

Se llama Anna y vive en el distrito de Dvurechensky de la región de Kharkiv, a 12 km de la frontera rusa._


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

_De las insistentes demandas de evacuación a Járkov a la abuela se negó de nuevo.
Me quedé en casa con mis perros y gatos.
463,7 MILviewseditado05:41_


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alex era un grande. Pero si te fijas, sus victorias se vinieron abajo tras su muerte. En cambio Roma era capaz de seguir adelante tras la muerte de sus grandes líderes y de sobrevivir a sus malos gobernantes que no fueron pocos tampoco.
> 
> Roma era sólida, como un rodillo, otro nivel.



En diez años lo gano todo, si no hubiese muerto joven, su fama no seria la misma, empezo a "afrutarse", posiblemente habria empezado a perder batallas y territorios.






PD- El retrato mas fidedigno de Alejandro Magno, el mosaico de Issos de Pompeya, nariz grande, orejas pequeñas, ojos saltones y marrones, pelo castaño.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Ukronazis continúan con sus fakes.

¡Atención! Las unidades ucranianas de IPSO están difundiendo información de que el comandante del 58º Ejército de Armas Combinadas del Distrito Militar del Sur, el teniente general Mikhail Stepanovich Zusko, fue presuntamente arrestado por colaborar con los ucranianos. Por supuesto, pocas personas pueden creer esta tontería ucraniana, pero aún así prestaré atención. Esta es una mentira y una operación especial informativa ucraniana destinada a desacreditar a nuestro general y desmoralizar a nuestros combatientes. No crea tal relleno y observe la higiene de la información. El teniente general Zusko está en las filas y continúa llevando a cabo sus misiones de combate: castigar a los castigadores. ¡La victoria será nuestra!


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Sí, buenas noticias. 
Ya os dije que, tras ver varias veces el video famoso, no me dio la impresión de que el soldado ucraniano fuese tan malvado ni tuviese planes de matarlos. El mero hecho de que hubiese publicado ese video indicaba que no los iba a matar.
La abuelita no es tan anciana como parecía en el primer video.
Se me ocurre una idea:
Sería bonito reunir de nuevo al soldado ucraniano con la babushka. El soldado le devuelve la bandera y le pide perdón por haberla pisado, y la babushka le acepta la bolsa con comida. Publicitando adecuadamente el reencuentro, podría ser el principio de la paz.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 May 2022)

Es curioso como ha cambiado Ucrania, en 2014 daban pena y ahora tienen una artillería mejor que la rusa.


----------



## bigmaller (3 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Avión muy chulo. Más de una vez lo he visto bien de cerca, cuando sobrevuelan Perm camino de la base de Sokol.
> 
> Si los ruskis vuelan tan bajo, es que se sienten lo suficientemente seguros para hacerlo. Pocos manpads y cañones antiaéreos les deben quedar a los ucros. Antes de que algún muyayo con perilla salga a la palestra, decir que en Yugoslavia en 1999 los aviones de la OTAN hacían justo lo contrario, volar cada vez más alto.



A mi en cambio, eso es lo que me extraña. Me parece raro que con la superioridad aerea que tienen no bombardeen desde mas alto. Tienen muy buenos sistemas de bombardeo de precision

Puede que sea que el tema SEAD lo tengan poco trabajado o que no quieran que los AWACS otanicos sepan por donde andan. 

Me inclino por lo segundo. Los SAM podrian estar dormidos, y a la señal de los AWACS activarse y disparar? Estarian los ukros y la otan en ese nivel tactico de entendimiento? Yo creo que si. 

Porque. Manpads puede haber cientos. Aunque a esa altura no es nada facil darle a un avion.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 May 2022)

Un testigo presencial documentó en Alemania un tren completo, en cuyas plataformas se encontraban los modernos tanques Leopard 2 de la Bundeswehr. Los tanques con cruces en sus armaduras se están moviendo hacia el este nuevamente, pero no cruzarán la frontera con Ucrania. Berlín prometió a Kiev tanques completamente diferentes: Leopard 1, por lo que este es el fortalecimiento del grupo "repentinamente más delgado" del ejército polaco.

Los provocadores de Varsovia entregaron a Kiev alrededor de 200 tanques T-72 y muchos otros sistemas de armas y lo van a hacer nuevamente, por lo que exigen protección de los socios de un "vecino traidor". Ahora los tanques alemanes estarán de servicio en Polonia durante algún tiempo, para que los rusófobos locales no entren en pánico y no los vuelvan a poner nerviosos.



A su vez, Dinamarca decidió transferir a Ucrania los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con ruedas 25 Piranha III, los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con orugas 50 M113G3DK y los morteros pesados M / 120-mm (unidades no especificadas) junto con miles de municiones para ellos. En cuanto a los morteros mencionados, el país escandinavo solo cuenta con 20 de ellos. Dinamarca siempre ha querido deshacerse de ellos junto con las municiones o deshacerse de ellos.

En cuanto a los vehículos blindados, a partir de 2016, los daneses tenían 111 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Piranha III obsoletos de la compañía suiza Mowag, propiedad de la corporación estadounidense General Dynamics. Dichos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal están en servicio con 22 países. Ahora los daneses están dominando la variante Piranha V y no necesitan a la generación anterior.

Los M113G3DK son vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con orugas estadounidenses actualizados entre 2004 y 2012, que se utilizaron durante la guerra en Afganistán. Tienen protección inferior reforzada, asientos ajustables y orugas de goma para una conducción suave y menos ruidosa. Se alargaron 666 mm con la adición de un rodillo inferior adicional (sexto), que aumentó el volumen interno en un 25 % (2 m 3 ). Se utilizaron para transportar escuadrones de infantería motorizados, así como un vehículo de zapadores, una ambulancia blindada, un vehículo de pelotón (vehículo del comandante del pelotón de tanques). Dinamarca tiene más de 250 unidades M113 en diferentes versiones (M113G3DK unas 70 unidades).


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

_El club de motos "Lobos Nocturnos" izó la Bandera de la Victoria durante la carrera masiva y el espectáculo de motos organizados en honor a la apertura de la temporada de motos en Moscú._


----------



## ferrys (3 May 2022)

Videos ucras en los que no se ve nada como siempre. Ni los tanques ni los impactos ni nada. Tanques ardiendo que serán ucras al 100%. Puta verguenza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (3 May 2022)

Aprovechan a que les dan un día de alto el fuego para evacuar a los niños.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los romanos eran muy supersticiosos y la religión lo impregna todo. Además de su sincretismo y su gusto por las religiones mistéricas orientales en la época del imperio.



El exito de las religiones mistericas orientales en el Imperio Romano, *entre las que se encuentra el Cristianismo, *es debido a que las religiones romanas no profundizaban en la vida despues de la muerte, no eran demasiado explicitas, del ultramundo era dificilisimo salir, algo asi como que te toque la loteria, te tenia que apadrinar un dios para devolverte a la vida fisica.


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A mi en cambio, eso es lo que me extraña. Me parece raro que con la superioridad aerea que tienen no bombardeen desde mas alto. Tienen muy buenos sistemas de bombardeo de precision
> 
> Puede que sea que el tema SEAD lo tengan poco trabajado o que no quieran que los AWACS otanicos sepan por donde andan.
> 
> ...



Es una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN, que usa a Ucrania, se esconde detrás de ella. No descarto que los AWACS otánicos estén trabajando para los ucros. De todas formas, la defensa antiaérea no está compuesta solo por misiles; eso sí, a Kiev poco material antiaéreo le debe quedar.


----------



## Gotthard (3 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A mi en cambio, eso es lo que me extraña. Me parece raro que con la superioridad aerea que tienen no bombardeen desde mas alto. Tienen muy buenos sistemas de bombardeo de precision
> 
> Puede que sea que el tema SEAD lo tengan poco trabajado o que no quieran que los AWACS otanicos sepan por donde andan.
> 
> ...



Las armas guiadas son caras. Por economía estan usando todo el armamento no guiado que tienen de la época sovietica, que tienen millones de unidades completamente amortizadas pero que mantienen capacidad explosiva. De ahi que se vean estos bombardeos a caida libre tanto de munición de espoleta como de munición retardada.


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Videos ucras en los que no se ve nada como siempre. Ni los tanques ni los impactos ni nada. Tanques ardiendo que serán ucras al 100%. Puta verguenza.



Eso ni lo dudes. Como siempre, manipulando, sacando las cosas de contexto (cuando no tiran de imágenes de videojuegos...). Y la prensa occidental dando total credibilidad, como sucedió con el fantasmón de Kiev.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Con un imperio romano de oriente fuerte, el islam no habria pasado de ser una secta minoritaria de cuatro arabes y beduinos, actualmente la mayor parte de oriente medio seria cristiana y no tendriamos el problema de la yihad global.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Con un imperio romano de oriente fuerte, el islam no habria pasado de ser una secta minoritaria de cuatro arabes y beduinos, actualmente la mayor parte de oriente medio seria cristiana y no tendriamos el problema de la yihad global.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 May 2022)

Soldados ucranianos eliminados cerca de Bakhmut. Otras imagenes son mas duras.

t.me/RVvoenkor/10587?single


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

EUR/RUB= 73.5
USD/RUB= 70


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

"Azrael_II,


Si bien es cierto que de momento económicamente con la subida del rublo, los acuerdos de un mundo multipolar, la subida de materias primas están beneficiando a la economía de Rusia y contrarrestando algo las sanciones y los 300.000 millones robados, no creo que esto pueda durar mucho tiempo sin que le perjudique

*No confundas tus deseos con la realidad. 
Europa no tiene gas ni petróleo.
Usa en una década no tendrá ni gas ni petróleo.

Los precios que ves hoy en las materias primas, son mucho más baratos que los que vas a ver en un año*

Han perdido al menos 3 Barcos, por mucho dinero que ganen dudo mucho que antes de que acabe el año tengan esos 3 barcos aunque sean comprados a un país extranjero.

*Tremendo. No sé cómo podrá Rusia recuperarse de tales pérdidas de barcos.
La Marina Rusa tiene 400 buques de guerra, y aun sin ser una potencia mundial, perder 3 barcos, es menos de un 1%. Cosas de las matemáticas...

Al menos los rusos saben que sus barcos funcionan y navegan...y saben construir.
Recuerda que España sigue metiendo dinero en unos submarinos presupuestados hace una década, que aún ni flotan *

Han perdido cientos de blindados y también aviones y helicópteros.
*Cientos de blindados...venga ponle 300 blindados.
14.000 tanques tiene Rusia. Venga, 13.700. Un 2%...

Cuántos aviones y helicópteros ha perdido Rusia? Tienes el dato exacto? O te guias por los vídeos de twitter?*

Si bien los tanques muchos eran viejos ¿Cuál es el ritmo de fabricación o compra de nuevos?.

*Un 2% de tanques con más de 40 años...
Para qué va a querer fabricar más T90 a toda leche, si con los que hay ya tiene más que toda Europa junta?*
Los rusos tendrán su tasa de reposición, de viejos tanques por tanques más modernos.
Al igual que los tanques viejos ucranianos capturados, servirán para reponer tanques perdidos.
*En caso de necesidad...recuerda que durante la guerra mundial la capacidad de la URRS era de producir 1500 tanques al mes.*


Y sobre todo estan perdiendo hombres y mandos con experiencia militar .

*Cuántos? Dime una cifra...
10.000 soldados? 15.000? 
Lo que no sabes es la cantidad de gente que se quiere apuntar al ejército ahora mismo en Rusia.
Mucho mas que esos 15.000 Seguro que en España la gente también está corriendo a alistarse, a que si??
Recuerda que Rusia tiene más de 800.000 soldados profesionales.
Y otros 2 millones en la reserva.
Y otros 60 millones de hombres con más de 18 años y menos de 65, en edad militar.*


Por último, los misiles de precisión se están reponiendo? Se están fabricando nuevos ? Se están comprando. Sin estos misiles , las bombas tontas poco pueden hacer con depósitos, trenes y caravanas es simplemente azar y muy arriesgado.

*Nada, Rusia no tiene dinero. Tiene el mismo PIB que España (me encanta este mantra), no tiene industria militar, ni mano de obra barata.
Es un desastre.
Tú piensas cuando escribes??*

Tampoco veo que espabile con el tema de drones.
*Claro, tenía que haber comprado 100.000 drones turcos de esos, que se ve que funcionan muy bien *

En infantería y artillería la verdad que lo están haciendo muy bien... Pero vale la pena el coste? Ucrania puede poner millones de hombres y armamento infinito occidental. Cada vez más armamento por toda ucrania, el ritmo de destrucción del mismo es casi imposible.

*Tener 20 años de paz en tus fronteras, y ver que americanos y europeos gimotean constantemente, ES LA POLLA para el pueblo ruso.
Y esto solo acaba de empezar.*


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN, que usa a Ucrania, se esconde detrás de ella. No descarto que los AWACS otánicos estén trabajando para los ucros. De todas formas, la defensa antiaérea no está compuesta solo por misiles; eso sí, a Kiev poco material antiaéreo le debe quedar.



AWACS, satélites a cascoporro que pueden ver hasta una moneda en el suelo, etc., pero eso es lo de menos, la electrónica que habrá en Polonia, Rumanía y demás, debe de ser grande, para no dejarles tener poder aéreo a los rusos, por eso vuelan tan bajo.


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Jaja_ *no se puede ser mas imbecil* que este empinado del "ProfeInsti".....



Tú si que estas "empecinado" en ser imbecil.


----------



## El Promotor (3 May 2022)

Seis días quedan para celebrar el Día de la Victoria, camaradas putimoris.







LOL.






@Pato Sentado @delhierro @Zhukov @Ufo @JoséBatallas @pifiado @ccartech @Nico @Nefersen @ZHU DE @Demi Grante @Decimus @elena francis @arriondas @ZHU DE @Lma0Zedong @Burbujo II @keylargof @Scardanelli @Giles Amaury @Cazadora @alas97 @rejon @elgatochimpliflinguir @Desadaptado Dimensional @Dr Polux @HDR @asakopako @Disturbed @Garrapatez @Burbujo II


----------



## -carrancas (3 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Seis días quedan para celebrar el Día de la Victoria, camaradas putimoris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es famoso el aserto de los "espagetti":
> Soldado que huye...vale para otra vez.



Rommel en sus memorias dice que en África fueron un estorbo más que un aliado...

Sin embargo ellos van por la vida así, con aires de pertenecer "a los que mandan".


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pese a los constantes intentos de Ucrania de lograr evacuar, no solo a los civiles sino también a los soldados heridos (en realidad Ucrania aspira a recuperar a todos los soldados ahí atrapados, algo que trató también de lograr en su reunión con Vladimir Putin el Secretario General de Naciones Unidas Antonio Guterres



Los heridos del Azov, no se pueden enviar a Ucrania, cuando se recuperasen serian mas oficiales y suboficiales para el ejercito ukro, se los evacua a hospitales de Rusia, se les cura de sus heridas y seguidamente se les juzga.


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según el afamado estratega militar y faro del foro W Pulido los ucras están diezmando a los rusos a través de su red de túneles secretos.



Por el tema de los túneles comuníquese con Rafapal, que dice que la batalla contra el narco-pedo-satánico es en los túneles, y que Trump los va a matar a todos...


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

Se han cumplido 8 años de la masacre de Odessa y los culpables aun no han sido capturados. En un mes se cumplirán 8 años del asesinato de Inna Kukurudza, esposa y madre de dos hijas, que falleció a causa de las graves heridas recibidas en la entrada del Ayto de Lugansk en 2014. Asesinato que ví prácticamente en directo y que me marcó profundamente. Por supuesto los culpables han procurado que todas las imágenes y pruebas del asesinato de Inna desaparezcan de internet, pero los que lo vimos no lo olvidamos.

Cuidado ojos sensibles



RIP Inna Kukurudza | Rixstep Heroes Banquet


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 May 2022)

HispanTV, la cadena Iraní.


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Mario dragi quiere que las decisiones de la ue se tomen por mayoría y no por unanimidad.


----------



## SIEN (3 May 2022)

Pero como no tenían para todos, primero asesinaron a más de la mitad.


----------



## Fausto1880 (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con un imperio romano de oriente fuerte, el islam no habria pasado de ser una secta minoritaria de cuatro arabes y beduinos, actualmente la mayor parte de oriente medio seria cristiana y no tendriamos el problema de la yihad global.



Padres fuertes, buenos tiempos, hijos débiles.

¿Es necesario recordar a Calígula o a Mesalina en Roma? ¿Y a Teodora en Bizancio?
La yihad no es un problema grave. El problema es que en nuestras casas mandan las niñatas.


----------



## bigmaller (3 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Las armas guiadas son caras. Por economía estan usando todo el armamento no guiado que tienen de la época sovietica, que tienen millones de unidades completamente amortizadas pero que mantienen capacidad explosiva. De ahi que se vean estos bombardeos a caida libre tanto de munición de espoleta como de munición retardada.



La municion de caida libre, puede ser tambien precisa.

SVP-24 - Wikipedia

Lo que esttn tirando, sera lo util para lo que quieren inutilizar, lo que no veo es el por qué a esa cota tan baja.

Demasiados buk y s-300 aun? O los yankees...o pocos manpads....no se.


----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045808
> 
> 
> PD- El retrato mas fidedigno de Alejandro Magno, el mosaico de Issos de Pompeya, nariz grande, orejas pequeñas, ojos saltones y marrones, pelo castaño.



el mosaico es una copia romana de una pintura griega posterior unos 6 ó 7 años a la batalla, de ahí la supuesta fidelidad del retrato, tanto del de alejandro como de los del resto de personajes principales de la escena, darío, su hermano ...el mismo bucéfalo


----------



## pepetemete (3 May 2022)

Ahora es cuando vemos claramente que quien manda en Europa no son los europeos, si no la CIA.
Los países están gobernados por mafias que según las circunstancias y sus necesidades productivas permiten vivir más o menos mejor o peor a los borregos que los pueblan.

Rusia no conozco demasiado pero será lo mismo en versión rusa. 

El mal llamado "pueblo", como siempre, no pinta una puta mierda.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

El cocainomano y los ukronazis se crecen y amenazan.

Sin negociaciones y guerra hasta el último ucraniano

Tan pronto como los polacos renunciaron ayer al estatus de garantes de la seguridad de Ucrania y exigieron la rendición de los "Iván rusos", reaccionaron de inmediato en Kiev.

Prometieron no solo liberar Crimea y Donbass (y en Polonia, les recordamos, dejaron claro que están listos para garantizar la seguridad de Ucrania solo en caso de una victoria militar de Ucrania), sino también continuar la guerra hasta el final. último ucraniano.

▪Vladimir Zelensky dijo que espera un nuevo paquete de sanciones de la UE en un futuro próximo, que bloqueará los ingresos energéticos de Rusia. Pidió un bloqueo completo de las operaciones de comercio exterior de Rusia y calificó a la Federación Rusa de "estado terrorista".

▪El asesor del Jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, Alexei Arestovich, fue más allá y dijo que no habría un tratado de paz con Rusia, sino solo una capitulación.

▪El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, Alexei Danilov, cree que la conclusión de un tratado de paz es imposible y, por lo tanto, vale la pena prepararse para una larga guerra.

Las declaraciones del establecimiento ucraniano encajan bien con el fortalecimiento general del curso militarista de los países occidentales. Por ejemplo, un miembro de la Cámara de Representantes de los EE. UU., Adam Keezinger, presentó un proyecto de resolución sobre el uso del ejército estadounidense en caso de que Rusia use armas de destrucción masiva. Los ucranianos, por su parte, están felices de integrarse a esta tendencia militarista.
#Ucrania #Estados Unidos
@rybar


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La municion de caida libre, puede ser tambien precisa.
> 
> SVP-24 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Piensa mal y acertarás


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

*Rusia acusa a Israel de "apoyar el régimen neonazi de Kiev"*
*Rusia *ha acusado a Israel de "apoyar el régimen neonazi de Kiev", aumentando la polémica que desató la afirmación del jefe de la diplomacia rusa de que Adolf Hitler "tenía sangre judía". "Hemos prestado atención a las declaraciones anti-históricas del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores israelí, Yaïr Lapid, que explican en gran medida la decisión del actual gobierno de apoyar al régimen neonazi de Kiev", asegura la diplomacia rusa en un comunicado.

"La historia conoce, lamentablemente, ejemplos trágicos de cooperación entre judíos y nazis", añade el texto. Lapid calificó el lunes de "escandalosos, imperdonables y un horrible error histórico" los comentarios que hizo el pasado domingo su homólogo ruso Serguéi Lavrov al señalar que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, argumenta que no puede haber nazismo e Ucrania porque él mismo es judío.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el mosaico es una copia romana de una pintura griega posterior unos 6 ó 7 años a la batalla, de ahí la supuesta fidelidad del retrato, tanto del de alejandro como de los del resto de personajes principales de la escena, darío, su hermano ...el mismo bucéfalo



Incluso suponiendo que entre la muerte de Alejandro y la realizacion del mosaico, hayan 200 años de distancia, la vida y obra del macedonio era conocida por los romanos, sea de forma oral o escrita, vamos que tenian la descripcion del rey muy fresca.

PD- En las esculturas y monedas, se le idealiza como a un dios, si en vida algun artista lo hubiese retratado con ojos saltones de rana, terminaria rapido su carrera artistica...


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)




----------



## Mongolo471 (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia acusa a Israel de "apoyar el régimen neonazi de Kiev"*
> *Rusia *ha acusado a Israel de "apoyar el régimen neonazi de Kiev", aumentando la polémica que desató la afirmación del jefe de la diplomacia rusa de que Adolf Hitler "tenía sangre judía". "Hemos prestado atención a las declaraciones anti-históricas del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores israelí, Yaïr Lapid, que explican en gran medida la decisión del actual gobierno de apoyar al régimen neonazi de Kiev", asegura la diplomacia rusa en un comunicado.
> 
> "La historia conoce, lamentablemente, ejemplos trágicos de cooperación entre judíos y nazis", añade el texto. Lapid calificó el lunes de "escandalosos, imperdonables y un horrible error histórico" los comentarios que hizo el pasado domingo su homólogo ruso Serguéi Lavrov al señalar que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, argumenta que no puede haber nazismo e Ucrania porque él mismo es judío.



Eso es tener cara dura después de las ayudas a Hezbola


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Mario dragi quiere que las decisiones de la ue se tomen por mayoría y no por unanimidad.



Se le está dispersando la tropa al spaguetti.

Si no se alinean por las buenas, será por las mayorías. La mayoría ha decidido que usted pase frío todo el invierno, muy democrático todo.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

El 9 de mayo no habrá acabado el conflicto. El hijoPutin se ha metido en un berenjenal del que ya no sabe como salir, ya que ni siquiera tiene claro sus objetivos, los cuales varían en función de las horas del día. 

Anexionarse partes del este de Ucrania será una sangría continua para sus tropas y para su bolsillo. 

Lo único que este japuta ha conseguido es que el mundo haya perdido el respeto a un ejército ruso que apenas ha podido avanzar unos kilómetros en territorio ucraniano, y no porque no lo haya intentado.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Incluso suponiendo que entre la muerte de Alejandro y la realizacion del mosaico, hayan 200 años de distancia, la vida y obra del macedonio era conocida por los romanos, sea de forma oral o escrita, vamos que tenian la descripcion del rey muy fresca.
> 
> PD- En las esculturas y monedas, se le idealiza como a un dios, si en vida algun artista lo hubiese retratado con ojos saltones de rana, terminaria rapido su carrera artistica...



Cesar "lloro" ante una estatua de Alejandro porque a la edad de su muerte el aun no habia conseguido nada. Ni idea de si es inventado o no


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

Invadidos pero no conquistados. 
La resistencia a la invasión árabe se disfrazó mediante la adopción del Chiismo como vía alternativa en el islam. Además de otras muchas cosas, como el mantenimiento del idioma y muchísimas tradiciones culturales, como el Noruz o año nuevo persa. 
Por cierto los occidentales celebramos los cumpleaños porque los griegos cuando Alejandro vieron que los persas lo hacían, y se intercambiaban regalos.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Otro trofeo que los combatientes del DNR recuperaron es un APC en funcionamiento. Es un vehículo muy interesante: las bombas son de Italia, el motor es de Mercedes, de Alemania, y la cámara termográfica y el equipo están en inglés. "Me pregunto cómo ha acabado en manos de los nacionalistas de Azov, porque incluso los países occidentales los han reconocido como una organización extremista", informa el corresponsal militar de RT Murad Gazdiyev @msgazdiev directamente desde los accesos al bloqueado Azovstal.
> 
> Según él, el cuerpo de un hombre de Azov, probablemente un mercenario, yace en la entrada. No se sabe cuántos nacionalistas están ahora en la planta y cuántos civiles retienen allí.
> 
> ...



Que algun alma caritativa publique la fotografia del transporte oruga capturado, please !!!.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)

proyecto@wargonzoo logró encontrar un laboratorio biológico en Mariupol, que los especialistas de la OTAN utilizaron, entre otras cosas, para la investigación bacteriológica.


----------



## pepetemete (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Se le está dispersando la tropa al spaguetti.
> 
> Si no se alinean por las buenas, será por las mayorías. La mayoría ha decidido que usted pase frío todo el invierno, muy democrático todo.



El gobierno de la UE es la CIA. 
Europa está MUERTA.


----------



## Zhukov (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En diez años lo gano todo, si no hubiese muerto joven, su fama no seria la misma, empezo a "afrutarse", posiblemente habria empezado a perder batallas y territorios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esaa pintura más bien parece licencia artística no es un retrato realista si no a mí me parece que sigue las convenciones de la pintura de la cerámica del arte griego. La nariz es demasiado grande y el ojo parece que lo haya pintado un artista egipcio. No es una cara real.

Me fío más de las esculturas, aunque el retrato esté idealizado, a diferencia de los bustos romanos.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cesar "lloro" ante una estatua de Alejandro porque a la edad de su muerte el aun no habia conseguido nada. Ni idea de si es inventado o no



Cada vez que un emperador romano visitaba la momia de Alejandro Magno en Alejandria, se llevaba algun recuerdo de la tumba, Caligula creo recordar que se llevo la coraza de la momia, el escudo lo mango otro emperador y por supuesto la espada del conquistador fue lo primero que volo...

PD- El sarcofago de oro, lo fundio uno de los Ptolomeos y le puso a cambio, uno de cristal o lapis specularis.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 May 2022)

India, Germany cogitate on Ukraine - Indian Punchline

*India y Alemania reflexionan sobre Ucrania*







Alemania enviará cincuenta tanques Leopard 1 a Ucrania para luchar contra Rusia
La breve visita del primer ministro Narendra Modi a Alemania, vinculada a la reunión de la Comisión Intergubernamental Indio-Alemana en Berlín el lunes, inevitablemente se centró en la crisis de Ucrania. A los medios occidentales les hubiera encantado interrogar a Modi sobre la renuencia de India a criticar la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania. Pero los anfitriones alemanes se saltearon cuidadosamente las habituales preguntas y respuestas después de la aparición conjunta de Modi y el canciller Olaf Scholz ante la prensa. 

La prudencia de la India es tan evidente como el celo de Alemania para hacer alarde de su condena a Rusia. Modi y Scholz navegan en diferentes barcos. Modi recibe críticas por ser un "hombre fuerte" que ve la crisis de Ucrania a través del prisma de los intereses de la India, al tiempo que adopta una postura de principios, mientras que Scholz lleva la carga de la moralización vacía.

Scholz debe demostrar constantemente que es un aliado leal del presidente Biden y que de ninguna manera es un “pacifista”. (Para familiarizarse con la situación de Scholz, lea aquí la enloquecedora entrevista que Spiegel le hizo a él : alternativamente molesto, exasperante, burlón, ofensivo e incitador). 

Modi puede darse el lujo de ser indiferente porque tiene la mente clara sobre dónde se encuentran los intereses indios: su autonomía estratégica en un entorno internacional altamente impredecible. Pero Scholz está nervioso como un ratón porque los intereses alemanes están atrapados entre las corrientes cruzadas de la política europea y la lucha trascendental de la OTAN para poner a Rusia de rodillas. 

Modi está bien instalado en el poder, mientras que Scholz encabeza una coalición precaria de socios dispares. Modi pudo presenciar a Scholz y su ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock, hablando con dos voces diferentes sobre Rusia. Baerbock insistió en que las fuerzas rusas deberían abandonar el suelo ucraniano antes de que se puedan levantar las sanciones occidentales, *pero Scholz bajó el tono y dijo que el levantamiento de las sanciones occidentales está relacionado con que Rusia y Ucrania lleguen a un acuerdo. *

Alemania es una casa dividida en lo que respecta a los lazos con Rusia. Por el contrario, aparte del grupo de ruidosos cabilderos estadounidenses que operan en la India, el público indio en general reconoce la centralidad de las relaciones amistosas de la India con Rusia. 

India obtiene el espacio para maniobrar, ya que Rusia es excesivamente indulgente con la postura de Delhi, que es, por excelencia, ni apoyar ni oponerse a la intervención de Moscú, algo así como el profesor Godbole en la novela de EM Forster A _Passage to India,_ un Brahman hindú que es muy espiritual y reacio a involucrarse en los asuntos humanos. 

Scholz, que es nuevo en la diplomacia internacional, podría haber aprendido un par de cosas de la reciente visita del primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, a la India. Johnson puso a Ucrania en un segundo plano y se centró en la agenda de la "Gran Bretaña global" para crear el camino posterior al Brexit de su país en el vasto mercado de la India. 

Dicho esto, Scholz lo ha hecho notablemente bien para quitarse de encima a EE. UU. por las sanciones contra el suministro de gas de Rusia. La dependencia de Alemania de los suministros rusos de petróleo y gas (y carbón) ha sido fuerte y los estadounidenses lo aceptan como una realidad. El punto es que Alemania y Rusia han tenido una relación densa y la crisis de Ucrania es útil para que Washington intente redefinir los parámetros dentro de los cuales funcionarán las relaciones germano-rusas en el futuro. 

En el caso de la India, si Washington se atrevió a intimidar al gobierno de Modi, fue en gran parte porque en la era posterior a la Guerra Fría, bajo sucesivos gobiernos del Congreso, las relaciones de la India con Rusia se atrofiaron hasta tal punto que los estadounidenses se convencieron de que era un indio consciente. la dirección de la política dictada por las compulsiones del “Consenso de Washington”, que ha sido un faro para los líderes de la India en el pasado. Como era de esperar, la Administración Biden calculó mal que Modi también debe ser un juego justo.

Pero la diferencia central entre la situación alemana e india es que mientras la industria alemana es una parte interesada en la relación con Rusia, las casas corporativas de la India, por razones que conocen mejor, eluden el territorio ruso en deferencia al deseo de los Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, Washington tiene poderosos cabilderos indios y, por lo tanto, la audacia del gobierno de Modi para seguir una política independiente hacia Rusia se vuelve encomiable. 

Lo más probable es que Alemania pueda retomar los hilos de su relación con Rusia una vez que termine el conflicto de Ucrania. En la crónica de la “Cuestión Alemana” en la historia europea, Rusia tuvo el papel de equilibrador, en su mayoría. Pero hay una profunda crisis económica y política a punto de estallar en Alemania y su resultado es crucial.

La creciente inflación y la dramática caída en los niveles de vida están agriando el estado de ánimo alemán, mientras los escombros de Ucrania caen sobre él. Hasta ahora, unos 5 millones de refugiados ucranianos han entrado en Europa. Se espera que esta cifra se duplique en un futuro próximo.

*Mientras tanto, la crisis alimentaria que se avecina también pondrá a decenas de millones de personas en África o Oriente Medio al borde de la inanición , lo que a su vez impulsará la migración a gran escala hacia Europa. Tal migración inevitablemente traerá la escoria de la sociedad ucraniana a Alemania, lo que significa que aumentarán el crimen organizado, el tráfico de personas, la distribución ilegal de drogas y el crimen transnacional, etc. No se equivoquen, la mafia ucraniana introducirá una nueva cultura viciosa del crimen a medida que comience a dominar las calles europeas.*

En general, se logró un buen equilibrio durante la visita de Modi. La declaración conjunta reconoció la prerrogativa del país anfitrión de reiterar su “fuerte condena de la agresión ilegal y no provocada contra Ucrania por parte de las fuerzas rusas”. Pero formó una declaración "independiente" de una oración solitaria, lo que ayuda a señalar el distanciamiento de la India. Alemania se unió al llamado de India para un "cese inmediato de hostilidades", aunque Berlín acaba de anunciar una importante transferencia de armamento ofensivo a Ucrania como parte de la "coalición de los dispuestos" liderada por Estados Unidos e implícitamente acepta la agresiva agenda de la administración Biden de "debilitar Rusia” militarmente.

Significativamente, el estado de ánimo sombrío en Alemania se reflejó en la declaración conjunta. Las relaciones económicas indo-alemanas están muy por debajo de su potencial y seguirán siéndolo. CNN publicó un informe sombrío el fin de semana de que la economía alemana no solo se dirige a una recesión, sino que también puede sufrir "daños estructurales" que harán que la recuperación sea un proceso prolongado. 

Claramente, detrás de la retórica alemana actual, el hecho es que el aparato de inteligencia de Berlín desempeñó un papel dudoso en Ucrania al navegar el ascenso de las fuerzas neonazis para usurpar el poder en Kiev en el golpe de estado de febrero de 2014. Este controvertido pasado ahora se complica aún más. por Berlín alimentando el conflicto enviando tanques a Ucrania, que después de todo era la ruta de invasión de la Alemania nazi. 

Cuando se trata de Ucrania, Alemania no es una buena compañía para India. Tenemos un historial transparente y con gran honestidad e integridad, Modi pudo advertir , con Scholz escuchando, que “no habrá partido ganador en esta guerra, todos sufrirán”.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

Champán gratis el día de la muerte de Putin: 
un restaurante de Kiev está preparando una acción.

La fecha del evento, lamentablemente, aún no se conoce.

El restaurante de Bolshaya Vasylkivska ya ha impreso pancartas con la campaña "champán gratis". Sus dueños se inspiraron en los establecimientos estadounidenses, que en 1953 fueron invitados a "borscht gratis" cuando murió Stalin. TPYXA⚡Ucrania


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Invadidos pero no conquistados.
> La resistencia a la invasión árabe se disfrazó mediante la adopción del Chiismo como vía alternativa en el islam. Además de otras muchas cosas, como el mantenimiento del idioma y muchísimas tradiciones culturales, como el Noruz o año nuevo persa.
> Por cierto los occidentales celebramos los cumpleaños porque los griegos cuando Alejandro vieron que los persas lo hacían, y se intercambiaban regalos.



El propio chiismo conserva elementos propios del zoroastrismo, como por ejemplo su concepto del demonio.


----------



## Eslacaña (3 May 2022)

*Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo.

Abraham Lincoln*
Cuando la TVE del régimen reconoce algunas cosas... como será la verdad.


----------



## computer_malfuction (3 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

Tela marinera.


----------



## Caracalla (3 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Pongámoslo mejor.
> Si Dios no crea necesariamente la piedra que el no pueda levantar, no es omnipotente.
> Para ser Dios debe aniquilarse como tal.



No existe nada fuera de Dios.

Dios es la piedra.

Este tipo de triquiñuelas intelectuales no tienen mucho sentido cuando entre cosas, aparte de arquitecto y creador de todo, Dios es la matriz de todas la cosas en si mismo. El pegamento invisible de todo cuanto existe.

Si hay una triquiñuela que "demuestra" que Dios no es omnipotente, entonces el problema está en la palabra, en el significado que le demos o en como enfocamos la creación.

De todos modos, confundir la realidad de Dios con los textos de la biblia creados hace miles de años para que fueran entendibles por pastores de cabras analfabetos es un error de bulto.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (3 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> proyecto@wargonzoo logró encontrar un laboratorio biológico en Mariupol, que los especialistas de la OTAN utilizaron, entre otras cosas, para la investigación bacteriológica.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045928



No se, pero al menos esa parte de laboratorio biológico tiene poca pinta, parece más una tintorería, la cosas como son.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Esaa pintura más bien parece licencia artística no es un retrato realista si no a mí me parece que sigue las convenciones de la pintura de la cerámica del arte griego. La nariz es demasiado grande y el ojo parece que lo haya pintado un artista egipcio. No es una cara real.
> 
> Me fío más de las esculturas, aunque el retrato esté idealizado, a diferencia de los bustos romanos.



Un hermano ilegitimo de Alejandro, Filipo III de Macedonia tenia la misma nariz, que la del mosaico, es un indicio, los macedonios puede que estuviesen emparentados con los ilirios que son los albaneses actuales, compartian territorio con los macedonios, a mi personalmente me da lo mismo que fuese rubio de ojos azules o castaño de ojos marrones, pero me parece plausible, la veracidad del retrato en el mosaico pompeyano.












Filipo III de Macedonia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Se le está dispersando la tropa al spaguetti.
> 
> Si no se alinean por las buenas, será por las mayorías. La mayoría ha decidido que usted pase frío todo el invierno, muy democrático todo.



Lo dicho. Un verdadero psicópata. 
Así plantean rodear el veto de Hungría y alguno más.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

Que Israel dejara de ser neutral era solo cuestión de tiempo y no ha sucedido antes porque el previsible asedio a Odesa no llegó y de someter a la capital de los judíos ucranianos al mismo tormento que Mariupol al final habrían tenido que posicionarse.


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

*Ucrania y las Islas Salomón: Un choque de paradigmas mundiales*
Por Nebojsa Malic

*En el período previo al actual conflicto en Ucrania, Estados Unidos y sus aliados insistieron en el "principio" de que los países soberanos tenían derecho a unirse libremente a cualquier alianza militar que eligieran, y sus vecinos no tendrían poder de veto sobre ello.* *Como se demostró muy pronto, eso no era un principio en absoluto, sino algo que se inventaron para adaptarse a las circunstancias del momento. Así lo acaban de demostrar sin lugar a dudas Estados Unidos y sus aliados -Australia en este caso- en el caso de las Islas Salomón.*

Mientras que* Ucrania está literalmente en la frontera con Rusia, las Salomón son una cadena de islas a unos 1.800 kilómetros al noreste de Australia.* Sin embargo, la reacción de Canberra y de Washington ante la posibilidad de que el gobierno de Honiara contemple un pacto de seguridad con China fue mucho más histérica que cualquier cosa que saliera del Kremlin con respecto a Kiev, al menos hasta el 24 de febrero.

Según los documentos filtrados por la inteligencia australiana, Pekín podría enviar policía e incluso tropas a la nación insular "para ayudar a mantener el orden social", mientras que los buques de guerra de la Armada Popular de Liberación china podrían atracar en los puertos locales, algo que Canberra teme que lleve a China a construir una base militar permanente allí.

"No vamos a tener bases navales militares chinas en nuestra región, en nuestra puerta", dijo el primer ministro australiano, Scott Morrison, calificando tal cosa de "línea roja" tanto para su gobierno como para Washington. Un enviado estadounidense que visitó la capital de las Salomón, Honiara, dijo recientemente que su gobierno tendría "importantes preocupaciones y respondería en consecuencia" a cualquier "presencia militar permanente, capacidad de proyección de energía o instalación militar" de China.

*David Llewellyn-Smith, un influyente experto australiano, fue aún más lejos, instando a Canberra a "bombardear Honiara".* Argumentando que una base militar china en las Salomón sería "una amenaza clara y presente para la soberanía y la libertad de Australia", Llewellyn-Smith dijo que Australia debería "emprender la desestabilización política de las islas utilizando cualquier medio necesario o bombardear abiertamente Honiara hasta la sumisión".

"Un cráter humeante al norte de Australia no es lo que nadie quiere, pero es transparentemente preferible a una sátrapa china armada que prácticamente acaba con la libertad australiana", dijo Llewellyn-Smith.

Ni Llewellyn-Smith ni Morrison, ni nadie más, explicaron exactamente cómo una hipotética base militar china en las Islas Salomón amenazaría la libertad de Australia. Después de todo, Canberra ha demostrado en los últimos años que es perfectamente libre de amurallarse del mundo exterior y desterrar a cualquiera que "pudiera haber inspirado" sentimientos disidentes -como el campeón de tenis serbio Novak Djokovic- al margen de sus propias leyes y normas. ¿Es ésta la "libertad" que pretende imponer a las Islas Salomón por la fuerza?

En realidad, las tropas australianas pasaron 10 años en las Islas Salomón como parte de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz, originalmente prevista para vigilar un acuerdo con los separatistas de Malaita. La Misión Regional de Asistencia a las Islas Salomón (RAMSI) comenzó en 2003 y no terminó oficialmente hasta 2017, aunque las últimas tropas australianas se retiraron oficialmente en 2013.

En 2019, las Islas Salomón establecieron lazos diplomáticos con China. El periodista independiente Ben Norton argumentó que los disturbios de noviembre de 2021 en Honiara, que tenían como objetivo el barrio chino de la ciudad, equivalían a un intento de operación de cambio de régimen por parte de Estados Unidos y Australia.

Tal vez la verdadera razón por la que el pacto de seguridad de las Salomón molesta a Washington es que pretende "contrarrestar la estrategia de contención de Estados Unidos en el Indo-Pacífico", según Anne-Marie Brady, estudiosa de China en la Universidad de Canterbury de Nueva Zelanda, que habló con NBC News. Esta contención se dirige, por supuesto, contra China. Obsérvese la presunción implícita de que Estados Unidos tiene todo el derecho a "contener" a quien quiera, mientras que los países a los que se dirige no tienen ningún derecho a intentar siquiera contrarrestarlo.

Es cierto que las Salomón están cerca de las principales rutas marítimas que conectan Estados Unidos con Australia y con Asia. Las islas llamaron la atención por la misma razón durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando miles de tropas estadounidenses murieron luchando contra el Japón Imperial en Guadalcanal. Sin embargo, la misma explicación geopolítica puede invocarse en relación con Ucrania, que fue escenario de muchas batallas amargas entre la Unión Soviética y los invasores dirigidos por la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por no mencionar que Ucrania formó parte de la URSS hasta 1991, mientras que las Salomón no obtuvieron su independencia del Reino Unido hasta 1978.

Aun así, *los mismos que insisten en que Honiara no tiene derecho a pactar con Pekín argumentan con cara de circunstancias que la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN no supondría ninguna amenaza para Moscú. Rusia, dicen, no tiene derecho a oponerse a tener en su frontera terrestre la misma alianza "defensiva" responsable del bombardeo de Yugoslavia en 1999 y de Libia en 2011. Mientras tanto, Australia y Estados Unidos -a miles de kilómetros de distancia- deberían invadir las Islas Salomón por el pacto con China?*

Esto no es hipocresía, el proverbial cumplido que el vicio hace a la virtud, sino jerarquía. En el llamado "orden internacional basado en reglas" que Washington y sus clientes impulsan, ellos tienen soberanía y derechos, y nadie más. *En su reino de relativismo moral, el hecho de que las Salomón sean un protectorado de facto de Australia es libertad, mientras que la firma de Honiara de un pacto de seguridad con Pekín pone de algún modo en peligro la soberanía de Canberra. El Occidente soberano puede cuestionar la integridad territorial de China, pero prohíbe lo mismo cuando se trata de Ucrania.*

Además, *Estados Unidos y sus aliados -Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón, Corea del Sur y la OTAN- tienen incluso la desfachatez de llamarse a sí mismos "el mundo" o "la comunidad internacional", y amenazan al resto del planeta si no se une a sus sanciones impuestas unilateralmente contra Rusia. Mientras tanto, a Pekín y Moscú se les llama potencias "revisionistas" porque insisten en mantener el derecho internacional tal y como está escrito y que sea aplicable a todo el mundo por igual. No hace falta ser un erudito o un experto para ver el choque fundamental de dos paradigmas en juego, o que el mundo no puede avanzar hasta que esto se resuelva.*


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El propio chiismo conserva elementos propios del zoroastrismo, como por ejemplo su concepto del demonio.



El zoroastrismo influyó notablemente en las religiones del libro. No es de extrañar, es el primer monoteismo....


----------



## workforfood (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Ucrania y las Islas Salomón: Un choque de paradigmas mundiales*
> Por Nebojsa Malic
> 
> *En el período previo al actual conflicto en Ucrania, Estados Unidos y sus aliados insistieron en el "principio" de que los países soberanos tenían derecho a unirse libremente a cualquier alianza militar que eligieran, y sus vecinos no tendrían poder de veto sobre ello.* *Como se demostró muy pronto, eso no era un principio en absoluto, sino algo que se inventaron para adaptarse a las circunstancias del momento. Así lo acaban de demostrar sin lugar a dudas Estados Unidos y sus aliados -Australia en este caso- en el caso de las Islas Salomón.*
> ...



Eso lo sabe todo el mundo, Estados Unidos hace lo que le da la gana y alguien tiene que pararle los pies.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No existe nada fuera de Dios.
> 
> Dios es la piedra.
> 
> ...



Pues para ser tan obvia la realidad de Dios se precisa de mucha trabajo mal hecho para que llegue a los hombres.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que Israel dejara de ser neutral era solo cuestión de tiempo y no ha sucedido antes porque el previsible asedio a Odesa no llegó y de someter a la capital de los judíos ucranianos al mismo tormento que Mariupol al final habrían tenido que posicionarse.



Israel está columpiándose, como le salga mal veo la franja de Ghaza llena de Javelins y NLaw.


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

Deducciones de esta noticia:

El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporizhzhia".

1.- ONU y Cruz Roja controla la evacuacion
2.- Han evacuado unos 700 civiles (50 plazas x14 autobuses)
3.- Solo el 21% han querido ir a territorio ucraniano, el resto se han querido quedar en territorio pro-ruso.


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Israel está columpiándose, como le salga mal veo la franja de Ghaza llena de Javelins y NLaw.



Me resulta raro que se "choquen" tan abiertamente con los ruskys.

Si bien en Siria han tenido encuentros cercanos a través de proxys, las relaciones pour la galerie siempre han sido más protocolares.

O es un farol para conseguir algo, o el plan se está saliendo de curso.


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Deducciones de esta noticia:
> 
> El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporizhzhia".
> 
> ...



4.- La mayoría de los que salieron como civiles evacuados, no eran tales.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> *4.- La mayoría de los que salieron como civiles evacuados, no eran tales.*



Salvo los niños, yo sospecharía de todo lo que sale.


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No existe nada fuera de Dios.
> 
> Dios es la piedra.
> 
> ...



Dios es entonces la destrucción y aniquilación, incluyendo la de sí mismo.
Solo así puede y debe ser omnipotente.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

RT
*La ministra del Interior alemana aconseja a sus ciudadanos tener una reserva de alimentos para una situación de emergencia*

Publicado:3 may 2022 01:19 GMT


la lista fue elaborada por la Oficina Federal de Protección Civil y Ayuda en Casos de Desastre. De acuerdo con el documento en cuestión, cada persona necesita para 10 días:


20 litros de bebidas
3,5 kilogramos de cereales, pan, patatas, pasta y arroz
4 kilogramos de verduras y legumbres
2,5 kilogramos de frutas y nueces
2,6 kilogramos de leche y/o productos lácteos
1,5 kilogramos de carne, pescado, huevos o huevo entero en polvo
357 gramos de grasas y aceite
Otros alimentos de acuerdo al gusto de cada persona


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

Los predicadores del hilo podíais abriros uno específico. 

No veo la relación con lo que aquí se trata.

No se me ocurriría ponerme a lanzar mis ideas sobre cosas que NADA tienen que ver con lo que aquí se trata y mas en un foro como éste donde salas hay para aburrir.

Siempre encontráis un resquicio para colaros donde hay tráfico.

En cualquier momento alguien empezara a rajar sobre yoga, flores de Bach, restauración de muebles viejos o senderismo.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 May 2022)

Nuestra fuente informa de que nuestra Oficina Presidencial está gastando ahora decenas de millones de dólares en grupos de presión en Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña.

La llegada de muchas personalidades occidentales respetadas y conocidas no es gratuita.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

RT
*Combatientes de Azov han aprovechado la tregua para tomar posiciones de fuego, denuncia el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*

Publicado:3 may 2022 11:41 GMT


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Rommel en sus memorias dice que en África fueron un estorbo más que un aliado...
> 
> Sin embargo ellos van por la vida así, con aires de pertenecer "a los que mandan".



Rommel se quejo de los "mangiatori", todos los militares y civiles de la administracion colonial de Libia, que consumian gran parte de los recursos que se transportaban de Italia al norte de africa.

PD- De las tropas italianas que estaban a su mando directo (que eran parte del Afrika Korps), dijo que para los medios y armas de las que disponian, dieron buen resultado y derrocharon valor.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Deducciones de esta noticia:
> 
> El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporizhzhia".
> 
> ...



¿Qué noticia?


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

RT
*CIA publica instrucciones para que los rusos que "se sienten obligados por la injusta guerra" en Ucrania puedan contactarla a través de la red oscura*

Publicado:2 may 2022 22:57 GMT


Un post al respecto, escrito en ruso, apareció en la página de esa agencia en Facebook (red social perteneciente a la compañía Meta, calificada como organización extremista en Rusia, donde está prohibida). En la publicación, la CIA ofrece opciones para contactarla mediante la red de anonimato Tor.

"La CIA está proporcionando instrucciones en idioma ruso sobre cómo aquellos que se sienten obligados por la injusta guerra del Gobierno ruso pueden contactarnos de forma segura", reza el post.

En ese contexto, AP detalla que la CIA mantiene en la red oscura una página a la que se puede acceder por medio de Tor y que tiene las mismas características de su sitio web. Por su parte, Tor posibilita la comunicación a través de varias terceras partes, lo que permite ocultar la identidad del usuario y su ubicación.


----------



## LIRDISM (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cada vez que un emperador romano visitaba la momia de Alejandro Magno en Alejandria, se llevaba algun recuerdo de la tumba, Caligula creo recordar que se llevo la coraza de la momia, el escudo lo mango otro emperador y por supuesto la espada del conquistador fue lo primero que volo...
> 
> PD- El sarcofago de oro, lo fundio uno de los Ptolomeos y le puso a cambio, uno de cristal o lapis specularis.



¿Pero PTolomeo no se había llevado la tumba y luego nunca apareció?


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> 4.- La mayoría de los que salieron como civiles evacuados, no eran tales.



¿Eso ya lo imaginábamos? Pero por qué les dejó salir? De todas formas vimos también a los soladados rusos con sus armas mirando a los que salían, de adorno no estarían.

QUOTE="pemebe, post: 40466579, member: 62171"]
Deducciones de esta noticia:

El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporizhzhia".

1.- ONU y Cruz Roja controla la evacuacion
2.- Han evacuado unos 700 civiles (50 plazas x14 autobuses)
3.- Solo el 21% han querido ir a territorio ucraniano, el resto se han querido quedar en territorio pro-ruso.
[/QUOTE]

¿Qué noticia?


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hace tiempo entre en una de esas páginas de opiniones de destinos turísticos, y de Irán hablaban maravillas en cuanto a educación y hospitalidad. Estaba el detalle que has de responder a ello con el decoro exigido si eres mujer, pero más allá de cubrirse el cabello, sin problemas. Cabe decir que fue hace ya unos cuantos años y a saber hoy cómo anda la copla.



Es que yo no sé que pensáis que es el mundo....está plagado de lugares que merece MUCHO la pena conocer....qué no es un mundo seguro y maravilloso? no, pero tampoco es ningún desastre...es más, si algo tiene de bueno fomentar el turismo internacional, además de la economía, es que si lográsemos que cuanta más gente visitase lugares y más se sientan apegados a más países, menos probabilidades de que pasen cosas como la que está pasando en Ucrania ahora mismo


----------



## Caracalla (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Un comentario en el hilo dice:
> _Por poco ruso entiendo que intentan convencerles de que los rusos están disparando/bombardeando su pueblo...se esfuerzan por hacer un vídeo con estos ancianos diciendo cosas contra los rusos para que los medios ucranianos y occidentales lo utilicen._



Que esta señora y su marido sigan en Ucrania es una cagada gigante del SVR.

Hace mucho tiempo que deberían estar bien protegidos en Moscú.


Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿Pero PTolomeo no se había llevado la tumba y luego nunca apareció?



Ptolomeo I construyó la tumba de Egipto, por prestigio.


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>











Ukraine crisis: Who is buying Russian oil and gas?


India and China are buying cheaper oil from Russia as other major economies shun its energy exports.



www.bbc.com





Un medio muy poco proruso como la BBC estima que tienen un descuento de 30 dolares por barril.

El precio medio del barril fue de 117,25 $ en el mes de marzo (cuando India encargó los barriles)
El precio medio del barril en 2021 fue 70,89 $

*Aún siendo verdad lo de los 30 dolares (que me imagino que será menos) habrá cobrado 87,25 dolares (un 23% más que lo que cobraba el año pasado).*

Es verdad que a Europa le cobra el petroleo el 65% más caro.

Además India ha pasado de comprar 12 millones de barriles a llevar 26 millones de barriles comprados (en medio año)

O sea que a precio de saldo como que no.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

El hijoPutin ha firmado un decreto sobre la aplicación de medidas económicas de represalia en relación con las acciones inamistosas de determinados Estados y organizaciones internacionales.

También ha dado instrucciones al gobierno para que determine en un plazo de 10 días una lista de personas que sean sancionadas por Rusia.

Lo más destacado del decreto de Putin sobre las medidas de represalia:

1. En un plazo de 10 días debe determinarse la lista de personas sometidas a las sanciones de represalia de Rusia;

2' Los funcionarios tienen prohibido tratar con empresas y personas sujetas a las sanciones de represalia de Rusia.

3. No se pueden realizar transacciones ni operaciones financieras con empresas y personas sujetas a las sanciones de represalia de Rusia.

4. No se pueden exportar productos o recursos desde Rusia en beneficio de quienes están en la lista de sanciones.


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rommel se quejo de los "mangiatori", todos los militares y civiles de la administracion colonial de Libia, que consumian gran parte de los recursos que se transportaban de Italia al norte de africa.
> 
> PD- De las tropas italianas que estaban a su mando directo (que eran parte del Afrika Korps), dijo que para los medios y armas de las que disponian, dieron buen resultado y derrocharon valor.


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Eso ya lo imaginábamos? Pero por qué les dejó salir? De todas formas vimos también a los soladados rusos con sus armas mirando a los que salían, de adorno no estarían.
> 
> QUOTE="pemebe, post: 40466579, member: 62171"]
> Deducciones de esta noticia:
> ...



¿Qué noticia?
[/QUOTE]

*AGGIORNAMENTO ORE 12:30.* Il sindaco di Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, lancia l’allarme: “Solo 3 dei 14 autobus con a bordo civili evacuati sono arrivati a destinazione nel territorio controllato dal governo ucraino. 11 bus sono scomparsi: dovevano andare verso Zaporizhzhia”. 

En un periodico Italiano.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ukraine crisis: Who is buying Russian oil and gas?
> 
> 
> India and China are buying cheaper oil from Russia as other major economies shun its energy exports.
> ...



Hombre, que gana dinero Rusia si que podía haber ganado más y que es muy barato respecto al precio de mercado también.

No sé si lo recoge la noticia pero Rusia junto con Arabia eran los dos países con los costos de extracción de petróleo más baratos. Dan más dinero que otros países por barril.

Pero lo m´s gordo del acuerdo está en la explotación de nuevos pozos en las Islas Kuriles junto a China e India. Buen golpe para Japón y según lo hayan hecho da fuerza a la alianza entre chinos indios y rusos.


----------



## Argentium (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si bien es cierto que de momento económicamente con la subida del rublo, los acuerdos de un mundo multipolar, la subida de materias primas están beneficiando a la economía de Rusia y contrarrestando algo las sanciones y los 300.000 millones robados, no creo que esto pueda durar mucho tiempo sin que le perjudique
> 
> Han perdido al menos 3 Barcos, por mucho dinero que ganen dudo mucho que antes de que acabe el año tengan esos 3 barcos aunque sean comprados a un país extranjero.
> 
> ...



Hombre, en temas militares soy un ignorante total, ahora bien, en la segunda guerra mundial fabricaban tanques de a miles por mes, ayer mismo en un documental vi, respecto también a la II GM que Boeing pasó de producir 4 aviones por mes a 4 por día, o algo así, o sea, por mucho que gasten material, la reposición no creo que sea un gran problema, es más difícil, sin embargo, reemplazar pilotos de aviones, que no se hace en un cursillo de 10 días, pero cohetes, tanques y misiles no creo que sea un gran problema para Rusia, repito, desde mi ignorancia. Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Deducciones de esta noticia:
> 
> El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporozhie".
> 
> ...



Zaporozhie debe de estar en poder de los ucranianos ¿no?, eso es el 21$ de los evacuados o sea 3 autobuses, el resto han debido de ir a la zona pro-rusa, el que debe hablar debe de ser el ex-alcalde ucraniano.
Si no, no entiendo la noticia.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> recordar
> Esaa pintura más bien parece licencia artística no es un retrato realista si no a mí me parece que sigue las convenciones de la pintura de la cerámica del arte griego. La nariz es demasiado grande y el ojo parece que lo haya pintado un artista egipcio. No es una cara real.
> 
> Me fío más de las esculturas, aunque el retrato esté idealizado, a diferencia de los bustos romanos.



Creo que su madre Olimpia le dijo que era hijo de un Dios, por lo que su aspecto puede tener justificadas esas excentricidades a lo normal.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> ¿Pero PTolomeo no se había llevado la tumba y luego nunca apareció?



Cuando construyeron el famoso mausoleo de marmol blanco, le hicieron un sarcofago de oro y años despues otro Ptolomeo se lo apropio, en la dinastia lagida, de faraones griegos etnicos hay un monton de reyes con el nombre de Ptolomeo.









Dinastía ptolemaica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zhukov (3 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Creo que su madre Olimpia le dijo que era hijo de un dios, por lo que su aspecto puede tener justificadas esas excentricidades de lo normal.



Al de la moneda. Ninguna de las monedas de la época da un retrato fiel de los reyes y emperadores porque la talla era muy tosca. El hueso de la nariz NO nace en la frente. He visto monedas de Nerón que tienen rasgos parecidos una mandíbula muy redonda y una nariz demasiado recta.

No hay que fiarse de la escultura ni de la pintura griega, esas narices tan rectas son una convención artística como los ojos en el arte egipcio.

Me acuerdo haber leído sobre el aspecto físico en un artículo de Historia y Vida. Era apuesto, pero bajito. Y acabó con el cuerpo lleno de cicatrices de tantos combates, como su padre Filipo.

He mirado en internet y todos concluyen que era bien parecido aunque no tan guapo como las esculturas. Tenía la nariz ligeramente torcida. No sé de dónde salen las patillas, supongo que de la pintura de Isos.. Tenía el pelo castaño claro ondulado, tez blanca, y lo curioso es que tenía un ojo de cada color, uno marrón y otro azul. Claro que eso se lo callaban y decían los aduladores que tenía los ojos azules.


----------



## Atalaya (3 May 2022)

Me dirijo amistosamente a los muy eruditos en teología, historia griega, romana, persa y antigua en general, para sugerirles: 
Vuestras aportaciones son de gran profundidad intelectual, y no cabe duda que aportan grandes conocimientos, pero moninos, no os parece que si abrís un hilo especial para vosotros y dejáis en paz al resto de los que estamos en este hilo, os estaremos eternamente agradecidos


----------



## llabiegu (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Entrenados en el call of duty, no jodamos.
> Una cosa es tener ejército profesional, y otra que haya estado en combate y dando la cara.
> 
> Por ejemplo, el ejército español en Bosnia estuvo presente sí...pero cuando empezaban los combates, como en Mostar, desaparecían.
> ...



En España la Legión y poco mas


----------



## Expected (3 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Me dirijo amistosamente a los muy eruditos en teología, historia griega, romana, persa y antigua en general, para sugerirles:
> Vuestras aportaciones son de gran profundidad intelectual, y no cabe duda que aportan grandes conocimientos, pero moninos, no os parece que si abrís un hilo especial para vosotros y dejáis en paz al resto de los que estamos en este hilo, os estaremos eternamente agradecidos



Quita quita....déjales que al menos nos desestresamos para ese gran anuncio de Putin del día 09 de Mayo.


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y también con el girasolín de los cojones en su perfil, dedicado para ellos también.


----------



## niraj (3 May 2022)

*¡ESCAPÉ DEL INFIERNO! : DRAMÁTICA NARRACIÓN DE UNA CUBANA ATRAPADA EN MARIÚPOL (VÍDEO)*

*Gabriela Gómez, una joven cubana que se había mudado a Mariupol con su esposo hace unos años y aspiraba a tener una vida tranquila, relata que vivió una pesadilla cuando los soldados ucranianos utilizaron su casa como trinchera (...).*
Entre las personas afectadas por la presencia del* Ejército de Ucrania *en zonas residenciales de Mariúpol se encuentran algunos extranjeros.

*Gabriela Gómez,* una joven cubana que se había mudado a la ciudad hace unos años y aspiraba a tener una vida tranquila, relata que vivió una pesadilla cuando los soldados ucranianos utilizaron su casa como trinchera.

_ "Viví una pesadilla de la cual nunca imagine que podía salir. Hoy solo recuerdo el horror que pude sentir en Mariúpol", _dijo *Gómez*, quien ahora está a salvo, tras ser evacuada a Rusia.

Esta joven llegó a Ucrania en 2019. Previamente, trabajaba en la compañía MSC de cruceros, donde conoció a su pareja,* Igor Ivanovich,* quien le propuso matrimonio, se casaron y se fueron a vivir a *Mariúpol.*

Cuando escuchó en las noticias sobre la operación militar en Ucrania, *Gómez *pensó que al empezar el conflicto las autoridades los protegerían, pero eso no sucedió.

_ "No podía creer que los ucranianos tuvieran miedo de los mismos ucranianos, no sabía que era el ejército de Azov, no sabía que era el DNR, ellos me lo tuvieron que explicar"._

Contrariamente, el *batallón nacionalista Azov *tomó los tres pisos de arriba del edificio donde vivía y les amenazaban para que no salieran.



_"No podía creer que los ucranianos tuvieran miedo de los mismos ucranianos, no sabía que era el ejército de Azov, no sabía que era el DNR, ellos me lo tuvieron que explicar", relató y detalló que, una vez que el edificio fue tomado, les quitaron todos los servicios: "No teníamos nada. El 1 de marzo quitaron la electricidad los ucranianos; quitaron la electricidad y luego la volvieron a poner a las 10:00 de la noche, y el 2 de marzo la quitaron y se fue para no volver"_.


* Gómez* cuenta que hubo un momento en el que fue muy peligroso salir a la calle. _"Dejé de ir al edificio donde yo cocinaba y mis vecinos fueron a mi casa a verme porque pensaron que me había pasado algo",_ dijo.

_ "Nos dejaron sin comunicación; en una guerra, si supuestamente te preocupas por tu gente, ¿cómo la dejas incomunicada?"._

_ "Estuve esperando que Ucrania me ayudara y me quede esperando hasta que se quemó el edificio, nos dejaron sin comunicación; en una guerra, si supuestamente te preocupas por tu gente, ¿cómo la dejas incomunicada?",_ reprochó.

En medio de la tensa situación, la joven cubana se dio cuenta de que el Ejército ruso era el que ayudaba a la población, mientras observaba que los ucranianos habían destruido la que fue su ciudad.

_"Al final abrimos la puerta, porque se estaba incendiado la parte por donde teníamos que salir y nos dimos cuenta de que los soldados rusos no nos iban a disparar",_ mencionó.

Los rusos les indicaron dónde podían estar seguros, así que corrieron a un sótano y ahí se refugiaron. Días después fueron evacuados de la zona y llevados a Rusia.


"En el momento en el que estaba en Rusia me sentí tranquila, porque yo de verdad lo que quería era salir, no quería escuchar más un 'samaliot', como lo dicen ellos, no quería escuchar más una bomba, no quería escuchar más una pistola".

Una vez a salvo, su primera llamada fue con su madre, quien estaba desespera por no saber nada de ella. _"Estaba histérica, no me lo dijo, pero luego cuando hablé con mi familia, me decían 'tu mamá no quería comer, le costaba dormir'. Bastante difícil para cualquier madre que tenga un hijo en peligro"._

Ahora, la pareja desea permanecer en Rusia. "_En Rusia me siento como en casa. A menudo me preguntan: ¿por qué no quieres vivir en España o en cualquier otro lugar? No me siento como en casa allí"_, dijo *Ivanovich.*










¡ESCAPÉ DEL INFIERNO! : DRAMÁTICA NARRACIÓN DE UNA CUBANA ATRAPADA EN MARIÚPOL (VÍDEO)


Gabriela Gómez, una joven cubana que se había mudado a Mariupol con su esposo hace unos años y aspiraba a tener una vida tranquila, relata que vivió una pesadilla cuando los soldados ucranianos utilizaron su casa como trinchera (...).




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Me dirijo amistosamente a los muy eruditos en teología, historia griega, romana, persa y antigua en general, para sugerirles:
> Vuestras aportaciones son de gran profundidad intelectual, y no cabe duda que aportan grandes conocimientos, pero moninos, no os parece que si abrís un hilo especial para vosotros y dejáis en paz al resto de los que estamos en este hilo, os estaremos eternamente agradecidos



qué sería de estos hilos de miles de páginas sin off topics. sobre todo en días como hoy sin casi novedades en el frente.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El zoroastrismo influyó notablemente en las religiones del libro. No es de extrañar, es el primer monoteismo....



El zoroastrismo, cuando los persas controlaron oriente medio, incluyo en su panteon de dioses, al Dios Mithras y cuando el cristianismo tuvo que competir con el mitraismo, adopto toda su liturgia, misa, comunion, bautismo, culto en catacumbas, etc, competian por la misma parroquia romana, religiones rivales, gano el cristianismo, pero Mithras sigue siendo el capitan general de las huestes celestiales, como en el mazdeismo, San Miguel Arcangel, sincretismo puro y duro.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El zoroastrismo influyó notablemente en las religiones del libro. No es de extrañar, es el primer monoteismo....



El zoroastrismo, cuando los persas controlaron oriente medio, incluyo en su panteon de dioses, al Dios Mithras y cuando el cristianismo tuvo que competir con el mitraismo, adopto toda su liturgia, misa, comunion, bautismo, culto en catacumbas, etc, competian por la misma parroquia romana, religiones rivales, gano el cristianismo, pero Mithras sigue siendo el capitan general de las huestes celestiales, como en el mazdeismo, San Miguel Arcangel, sincretismo puro y duro.

Ver archivo adjunto 1046065
Ver archivo adjunto 1046067


----------



## Bimbo (3 May 2022)

Ya esta en 71 el EUR/RUB


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> qué sería de estos hilos de miles de páginas sin off topics. sobre todo en días como hoy sin casi novedades en el frente.



Me acaban de llegar no sé cuantos latunes por llegar a los 10k likes. No quiero latunes, quiero rublos. Estoy esperando a que CalvoLopez comparta su monetización conmigo.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

El estallido de la movida de Ucrania ha llevado a muchos a sospechar que el Complejo Industrial Militar
USAno simplemente está cambiando el campo de batalla para seguir obteniendo beneficios.

Conoce a los grandes ganadores corporativos del conflicto en Ucrania


----------



## frangelico (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Ucrania y las Islas Salomón: Un choque de paradigmas mundiales*
> Por Nebojsa Malic
> 
> *En el período previo al actual conflicto en Ucrania, Estados Unidos y sus aliados insistieron en el "principio" de que los países soberanos tenían derecho a unirse libremente a cualquier alianza militar que eligieran, y sus vecinos no tendrían poder de veto sobre ello.* *Como se demostró muy pronto, eso no era un principio en absoluto, sino algo que se inventaron para adaptarse a las circunstancias del momento. Así lo acaban de demostrar sin lugar a dudas Estados Unidos y sus aliados -Australia en este caso- en el caso de las Islas Salomón.*
> ...



Impresionante el nivel de los expertos australianos. Al final todo lo quieren arreglar a bombazos y todo porque China les puede desbaratar el programa del collar de perlas con su triple retaguardia en Guam, Hawaii y Australia.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Creo que su madre Olimpia le dijo que era hijo de un Dios, por lo que su aspecto puede tener justificadas esas excentricidades a lo normal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046050
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046050



Como son las mujeres, le dijo que el cojo-tuerto solo pasaba por ahi...


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

Rusia asalta Azovstal



Múltiples fuentes dicen esto


----------



## No al NOM (3 May 2022)

Hay un follaOtan que va a ser denunciado ante telemáticos por poner fotos de cadáveres. Tened cuidado que eso es un delito


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Desde que comenzó la operación militar en Ucrania hasta el 24 de abrirla, 
Rusia ha recibido €44 .000 millones de Europa por venta de combustibles.

Rusia ha recibido 44 mil millones de euros de Europa por venta de combustibles


----------



## ferrys (3 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay un follaOtan que va a ser denunciado ante telemáticos por poner fotos de cadáveres. Tened cuidado que eso es un delito



Dejaros de esas tonterias. Son vínculos de otros enlaces.
Una cosa es el mal gusto y depravación, otra que todo sea delito.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> qué sería de estos hilos de miles de páginas sin off topics. sobre todo en días como hoy sin casi novedades en el frente.



La informacion esta ahí fuera, amigo.
Pero hay que buscarla.


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)

JOJOJO.... Me los quitan de las manos


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Deducciones de esta noticia:
> 
> El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, dio la voz de alarma: "Sólo tres de los 14 autobuses que transportaban civiles evacuados llegaron a su destino en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano. Han desaparecido 11 autobuses: debían ir a Zaporizhzhia".
> 
> ...



Mejor dicho: "Ex-Alcalde".
El primero en salir por patas de Mariupol.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay un follaOtan que va a ser denunciado ante telemáticos por poner fotos de cadáveres. Tened cuidado que eso es un delito



Jamas le pasara nada, si fuera al contrario e interesara un escarmiento quizas si. No se como la gente no ve como funcionan el mundo.


----------



## coscorron (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
> Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
> Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.



Es que no hay bando OTAN o UE, aquí los únicos intereses que se estan defendiendo son los de empresas norteamericanas ... No hay otra explicación al vergonzoso comportamiento de la UE mirando hacía otro lado y perjudicando a sus ciudadanos y a sus empresas ... Y si lo hay deben exponerlo ya porque lo de la liberta y la democracia ya hace mucho que no nos los creemos ... La OTAN tiene muchas preocupaciones pero lo de la democracia no se lo creen ni locos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 May 2022)

La 'epidemia' de obesidad provoca 1,2 millones de muertes al año en Europa, según la OMS

El organismo de salud emite una severa advertencia ya que un informe encuentra que la enfermedad causa 200,000 casos de cáncer al año en la región


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

La situación en las gasolineras de la región de Mykolaiv.

Aunque los trenes de combustible y lubricantes siguen entrando en Ucrania por puentes que aún no han sido destruidos, los ataques a los depósitos de petróleo han provocado una hambruna de combustible en las regiones del país.

Todo el combustible es retirado por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, mientras que el suministro a los civiles es a base de sobras.
#Nikolayiv #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/46640


----------



## Trajanillo (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin ha firmado un decreto sobre la aplicación de medidas económicas de represalia en relación con las acciones inamistosas de determinados Estados y organizaciones internacionales.
> 
> También ha dado instrucciones al gobierno para que determine en un plazo de 10 días una lista de personas que sean sancionadas por Rusia.
> 
> ...



HijoPutin, coño no seas niño llamale HijoPuta o no digas nada que pareces tonto...


----------



## Treefrog (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
> Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
> Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.



India, como toda Asia (salvo las colonias USAnas), toda África, toda Latinoamérica y todo Medio Oriente y Asia central saben que las sanciones son un crimen de lesa humanidad contra la población civil y no sirven para derrocar ningún régimen.

Más aún estas sanciones que son para joder al pueblo ruso, pero que siguen llenando los bolsillos del estado ruso, pues el gas y el petróleo no dejan de fluir desde Rusia a Europa / USA.

Entonces otra vez los colonialistas le quieren decir a Mother India lo que tiene que hacer , que por supuesto es el opuesto de lo que hace el autodenominado "mundo libre". Supongo que en la cueva de ladrones de Bruselas todavía creen que estamos en tiempos de Queen Victoria...


----------



## Artedi (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hace tiempo entre en una de esas páginas de opiniones de destinos turísticos, y de Irán hablaban maravillas en cuanto a educación y hospitalidad. Estaba el detalle que has de responder a ello con el decoro exigido si eres mujer, pero más allá de cubrirse el cabello, sin problemas. Cabe decir que fue hace ya unos cuantos años y a saber hoy cómo anda la copla.



Estuve hace tres años y medio, y doy fe de que eso sigue siendo cierto. Se percibe que el país tiene una civilización propia y milenaria, muy refinada. Son extremadamente corteses. Y lo del puritanismo con las mujeres, en ciudades como Isfahan y Shiraz es un poco más laxo. De hecho buena parte de la sociedad joven iraní se resiste a su manera al puritanismo. Los "progres" masculinos se reconocen por llevar la camisa por fuera del pantalón, y las mujeres por mostrar el máximo de cm2 de pelo posibles pese a llevar pañuelo. Salí del país en dirección Bakú, en un vuelo de Azerbaijan Airlines; fue espectacular el ver cómo las mujeres se quitaron en masa el pañuelo una vez sentadas.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

*Volodymyr Omelian publica la foto procesada de una niña polaca que se hizo pasar por víctima de la violencia en Bucza*

Czeslawa Kwoka es una niña polaca que murió detenida en Auschwitz a los 14 años. Uno de los niños víctimas de los crímenes de la Alemania nazi, se encuentra entre los niños inmortalizados en la exposición del Museo Estatal de Auschwitz-Birkenau, "Bloque nº 6". La vida de los presos".

Czeslawa Kwoka nació en el pequeño pueblo polaco de Wółka Złoeckie en el seno de la familia católica de Katarzyna Kwoka. Junto con su madre (prisionera número 26946), Czeslawa Kwoka (prisionera número 26947) fue deportada y transportada a Auschwitz el 12 de diciembre de 1942. El 12 de marzo de 1943, menos de un mes después de la muerte de su madre (18 de febrero de 1943), Czeslawa Kwoka murió a la edad de 14 años.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46638


----------



## Treefrog (3 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La 'epidemia' de obesidad provoca 1,2 millones de muertes al año en Europa, según la OMS
> 
> El organismo de salud emite una severa advertencia ya que un informe encuentra que la enfermedad causa 200,000 casos de cáncer al año en la región



Lockdown de neveras YA !


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La situación en las gasolineras de la región de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Aunque los trenes de combustible y lubricantes siguen entrando en Ucrania por puentes que aún no han sido destruidos, los ataques a los depósitos de petróleo han provocado una hambruna de combustible en las regiones del país.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que ser muy bobo para pensar que un pais con una frontera enorme que no controlas y que esta a cientos de km del frente, no va a pasar el combustible refinado por esa frontera. Más si no destruyes los puentes , la ultima semana parece que atacan al tendido electrico de las vias al menos. Pero simplemente con cortales la electricidad y los puentes sobre en Dnieper y los rusos ahorrarian vidas. No hacerlo por "quedar bien", me parece una traición a los que se la juegan en la linea del frente.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Tras un intento infructuoso de ofensiva sobre Kozacha Lopan, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pasaron a una táctica de bombardeo de la localidad con SAMs y morteros itinerantes.

Los tanques ucranianos tampoco buscan "aplastar al enemigo con fuego y orugas". Salen de la maleza a máxima distancia, hacen un disparo y se van. No entiendo una cosa, ¿por qué las AFU llenaron el campo frente a Kozacha Lopan con munición de fósforo?

Una vez más, reclamar una poderosa contraofensiva y llevarla a cabo son cosas completamente diferentes. Una ofensiva requiere un nivel de formación completamente diferente tanto para los soldados como para los oficiales de Estado Mayor.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46637


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Rusia asalta Azovstal
> 
> 
> 
> Múltiples fuentes dicen esto



Antonia3 también, confirmado.

XD


----------



## Yomateix (3 May 2022)

Rusia exige que Occidente pague en rublos.....a ver, si le estás poniendo las sanciones que te parece, que ya no sabes que sanciones inventarte, si estás enviando armas cuando tu normativa te impedia enviar armas a paises que no son de la UE ni de la Otan y te estás pasando tus propias normas por el arco del triunfo......aún te vas a rasgar las vestiduras porque te quieran cobrar en su moneda, para hacerlo en la tuya o en bancos donde te puedes quedar los activos inventandote alguna nueva sanción. Estás amenazando con romper además los contratos el día que mejor te vaya, estás comprando muchísimo más caro el gas a EEUU (que menudo negocio está haciendo con esto y las armas en Europa, normal que quisiesen apoyar a Ucrania a costa de la UE) para dejar de comprarselo a ellos....y encima te indignas porque tu no has de cumplir lo pactado, pero la otra parte ha de cumplir hasta la letra más pequeña del contrato, como el tipo de divisa. Y el país que les compre algo, pasa a ser también el malo.....claro, mucho mejor comprarlo un 50% más caro a EEUU (si los Europeos se mueren de frio o entran en crisis económica, que se fastidien, lo importante es que EEUU aumente beneficios) que EEUU nunca ha atacado a otro país, ni interfiere en la política de otros países, ni cambia régimenes en otros países para su propio beneficio.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

En Transnistria, se ha frustrado un nuevo intento de atentado terrorista contra el centro de radio y televisión de Mayak. Anoche se detectó sobre el pueblo un dron que llevaba una carga de explosivos y un dispositivo de radio que actuaba como detonador. El dron fue rápidamente neutralizado. El dron tiene un alcance de hasta 30 km.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46634


----------



## JAG63 (3 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tras un intento infructuoso de ofensiva sobre Kozacha Lopan, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pasaron a una táctica de bombardeo de la localidad con SAMs y morteros itinerantes.
> 
> Los tanques ucranianos tampoco buscan "aplastar al enemigo con fuego y orugas". Salen de la maleza a máxima distancia, hacen un disparo y se van. No entiendo una cosa, ¿por qué las AFU llenaron el campo frente a Kozacha Lopan con munición de fósforo?
> 
> ...



No se puede montar una ofensiva total teniendo a los SS Bálticos soplando la oreja de Leningrado, e incluyo al ejército de los Nacionales, que por alli andan sacando pecho toro.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El Parlamento ucraniano ha legalizado la práctica de enviar combatientes de la Volkssturm al frente. Inicialmente, se pensó que los Volkssturm sólo se utilizarían para defender las ciudades en el lugar de formación, pero debido a las enormes pérdidas de las AFU en la orilla izquierda, había una necesidad urgente de mucha carne de cañón fresca para tapar los agujeros.
De hecho, hace tan sólo un mes hubo un envío de Volkssturm a la dirección de Izyum, principalmente desde Dnepropetrovsk. Muchos murieron, algunos afortunados fueron hechos prisioneros.
Así que, de hecho, fueron enviados sin la Verkhovna Rada. Sólo que ahora se le ha dado a este proceso una apariencia de legalidad. De ahí las concentraciones en el oeste de Ucrania contra el envío de movilizados y Volkssturm a la Margen Izquierda: la información sobre las pérdidas (tanto de las AFU como del Volkssturm) se filtra por Internet, a pesar de las prohibiciones de Telegram.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46633


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
> Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
> Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.



India dejo bien clarito que primero iban a pensar en ellos mismos; y enello estan; luego oyes a _Burrell_ y parece que tiene 7 años


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *Combatientes de Azov han aprovechado la tregua para tomar posiciones de fuego, denuncia el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*
> 
> Publicado:3 may 2022 11:41 GMT



Si es que se pasan de tontos coño.


----------



## ZARGON (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Tras la prohibición de la participación de Rusia en Eurovisión, el país ha recibido otro duro golpe.

LGBTQIA+, la Asociación Internacional para la Igualdad de los Transexuales y las Libertades Humanas, ha prohibido los desfiles del orgullo gay y los congresos trans y asexuales en Rusia.

Llegan las prometidas sanciones que destrozarán a Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46631


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

A los rusos no les persigue nadie, no tienen prisa. Dejar que la artillería trabaje, que los ucranianos mueran
o se rindan y que los refuerzos rellenen las trincheras. Vuelven a morir, enjuagar y repetir. ¿Por qué los rusos
debieran perseguir al enemigo en las ciudades cuando pueden quedarse donde están usando la artillería?

Pos eso...el objetivo es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, el nombre del juego: el desgaste.


----------



## JAG63 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

_Más que asalto a la factoría es reanudación del bombardeo._

Los ataques de hoy en Azovstal.
Los aviones y la artillería estaban trabajando.
Los drones detectan el movimiento de los nazis en la zona industrial, tras lo cual comienzan los ataques.
El enemigo sufre bajas y el resto es conducido a los sótanos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46630

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (3 May 2022)

"Oficial de la OTAN liquidado en Azovstal, 03/05/2022"


Escriben que Ucrania bloqueó los puestos de control en Transnistria


Los "mercenarios" occidentales y europeos siguen llegando a Ucrania. Plan de guerra de los jesuitas sin intercambio nuclear. En algún momento, resultará que los soldados ucranianos se han agotado y Rusia está luchando contra los estadounidenses, los británicos, los alemanes, etc., pero en el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A los rusos no les persigue nadie, no tienen prisa. Dejar que la artillería trabaje, que los ucranianos mueran
> o se rindan y que los refuerzos rellenen las trincheras. Vuelven a morir, enjuagar y repetir. ¿Por qué los rusos
> debieran perseguir al enemigo en las ciudades cuando pueden quedarse donde están usando la artillería?
> 
> Pos eso...el objetivo es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, el nombre del juego: el desgaste.



Desde que Pedro el Grande viajó a Occidente y descubrío el poder de la artilleria, esta arma ha sido el orgullo de los ejércitos bizantinos, su tremendo poder cuando se masivo desafia cualquier otro en el campo de batalla.


----------



## No al NOM (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A los rusos no les persigue nadie, no tienen prisa. Dejar que la artillería trabaje, que los ucranianos mueran
> o se rindan y que los refuerzos rellenen las trincheras. Vuelven a morir, enjuagar y repetir. ¿Por qué los rusos
> debieran perseguir al enemigo en las ciudades cuando pueden quedarse donde están usando la artillería?
> 
> Pos eso...el objetivo es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, el nombre del juego: el desgaste.



La artillería contra las madrigueras que tienen no hace nada, tienen que utilizar termobáricas, por eso va todo más lento que al principio, tuvieron años para hacerse las madrigueras. Que por otra parte es lamentable. Es decir tu defensa es esconderte? Putos parguelas


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

* Detención de nadadores de combate ucranianos en Mariupol*

Soldados de un batallón separado y de una unidad táctica del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR han capturado a dos combatientes ucranianos que intentaban huir de Mariupol. Uno de los detenidos se presentó como oficial de la Guardia Marina de las AFU, pero el otro dijo que sólo era un patrullero.

Sin embargo, nuestro equipo, con la ayuda de abonados interesados, logró identificar a los cautivos: ambos eran nadadores de combate del SBU. Los especialistas de esta clase podrían haber estado en la ciudad antes del cerco o haber llegado allí recientemente para realizar un sabotaje. Por ejemplo, para volar los buques rusos en el puerto local o en su rada.

Estas acciones no ayudarán en absoluto a las unidades ucranianas bloqueadas en Azovstal; su objetivo es el efecto psicológico. Se necesitan imágenes espectaculares de explosiones para levantar la moral, que es bastante baja en algunas de las formaciones de las AFU.

La pregunta principal es: ¿Cuántos especialistas ucranianos similares capturados están realmente en Mariupol, que parecen ser militares ordinarios de las AFU o la NSU?

t.me/boris_rozhin/46629


----------



## alexforum (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
> Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
> Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.



No permiten disidentes en el mundo de la democracia y la libertad...


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A los rusos no les persigue nadie, no tienen prisa. Dejar que la artillería trabaje, que los ucranianos mueran
> o se rindan y que los refuerzos rellenen las trincheras. Vuelven a morir, enjuagar y repetir. ¿Por qué los rusos
> debieran perseguir al enemigo en las ciudades cuando pueden quedarse donde están usando la artillería?
> 
> Pos eso...el objetivo es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, el nombre del juego: el desgaste.



De eso va la cosa; y por eso la otan esta mandando armas dia si dia tambien al ejercito ucraniano: saben que no pueden ganar, asi que intentan que resistan lo mas posible para ver si se puede llegar a un punto en el que a Rusia "le salga demasiado cara" la guerra, por varios motivos. Por ahora las sanciones no le han hecho gran cosa... y el peligro es que las acabemos pagando los europeos (con esto me refiero a la union europea) antes que los propios rusos... Por otro lado el punto de quiebre del ejército ucraniano esta mucho mas cerca de lo que pensamos (y asi lo saben en la OTAN, en gobiernos UE no lo quieren ver aun). Asi que por ello, mas prisas, y lo peor, a costa de la sangre de los ucranianos, puesto que las bajas son enormes.
En el ejército ucraniano muchos ya empiezan a no creerse la propaganda y las cosas se ponen muy duras. Y mas allá de armamento (y desde luego no por encima de cierto punto), nadie va a llegar alli...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Desafiando que boycot??? India ha firmado algun acuerdo con EU?
> Como se puede ser tan absolutamente IDIOTA.
> Como amante del american way of life y como anticomunista confeso me gustaría defender a la OTAN otra vez, pero esto no tiene un pase. Los argumentos otanistas y sus defensores son de parvulario, dan verguenza ajena, y no estaría en ese bando ni aunque regalaran billetes de 500.



Es que es ese el problema, la OTAN ha abusado tanto de países, ha esquilmado, matado, destrozado sin mesura desde el año 2001 y ahora que empieza a haber más gallos en el corral se comporta como un niño malcriado, esto de la ley del embudo y la doble moral no va conmigo.


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO.... Me los quitan de las manos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046100



Dejen de compras gas a cascoporro, coño!


----------



## piru (3 May 2022)

Es un alivio. La babuska se va, no quiere saber nada de los que le pisaron y robaron la bandera de sus padres. 

GRANDE


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La artillería contra las madrigueras que tienen no hace nada, tienen que utilizar termobáricas, por eso va todo más lento que al principio, tuvieron años para hacerse las madrigueras. Que por otra parte es lamentable. Es decir tu defensa es esconderte? Putos parguelas



La situación estratégica de Ucrania se parece mucho a la de la Confederación en 1864, carecen de masa de maniobra, toda unidad perdida no puede ser reemplazada, en estas condiciones el machaqueo constante es una táctica demoledora, llegará un momento en que el frente se derrumbe como un castillo de naipes por falta de efectivos.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La artillería contra las madrigueras que tienen no hace nada, tienen que utilizar termobáricas, por eso va todo más lento que al principio, tuvieron años para hacerse las madrigueras. Que por otra parte es lamentable. Es decir tu defensa es esconderte? Putos parguelas



Si salen, se acabó para ellos. Asi de claro. Salvo colapso total del ejército ucraniano... Y por otro lado, hay muchos elementos que van a resistir hasta las últimas consecuencias, porque por motivos varios saben lo que les espera cuando les echen el lazo.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El nazi de Azov Daniil Safonov, apodado "Patrulny", partió hoy a reunirse con Bandera en Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46626


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que es ese el problema, la OTAN ha abusado tanto de países, ha esquilmado, matado, destrozado sin mesura desde el año 2001 y ahora que empieza a haber más gallos en el corral se comporta como un niño malcriado, esto de la ley del embudo y la doble moral no va conmigo.



Y ojo que en algunos sitios, no pocos, ya les tenian ganas de hace tiempo. Como decimos aqui, en algunos paises "emergentes" estan de nutrición maxima


----------



## Snowball (3 May 2022)

Esos jóvenes salieron en masa en 2014-2015

Alemania está llena de esos Ucranianos


----------



## No al NOM (3 May 2022)

Pero si en este foro dicen que las tropas Ucras van ya cerca de Moscú, la verdad no entiendo nada


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La situación estratégica de Ucrania se parece mucho a la de la Confederación en 1864, carecen de masa de maniobra, toda unidad perdida no puede ser reemplazada, en estas condiciones el machaqueo constante es una táctica demoledora, llegará un momento en que el frente se derrumbe como un castillo de naipes por falta de efectivos.



Ese es el miedo de la OTAN, que se les caiga antes de tiempo. Cuando el ejército ucraniano colapse, va a ser como una presa que se rompe.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Tras el puente destruido ayer en Raigorodka, varias fuentes escribieron que a las AFU y a los nacionalistas en la zona de Liman-Svyatogorsk les quedan dos puentes intactos para mover equipos a través del Seversky Donets.
Para aclarar, el puente de la damba cerca del pueblo de Brusovka, aunque intacto, se utiliza ahora como puente peatonal. El puente de Sviatogorsk es el único cruce apto para el traslado de equipos.
Con la escasez de puentes, la primavera se suma al problema de la inminente retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas y los nacionalistas ucranianos. El crecido Seversky Donets es un obstáculo difícil de cruzar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46649


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No va a ocurrir eso. Si Polonia intenta entrar para recuperar el oeste, Se les cortará el paso a sus tropas desde Bielorrusia. Putin dijo que si algún país se atrevía a intervenir recibiría un castigo como nunca antes en su historia. No creo que falte a su palabra y tampoco creo que los rusos vayan a regalarle ni un centímetro cuadrado de Ucrania a los Polacos, sobre todo después de lo antirrusos y prepotentes que son.
> 
> En cuanto a que la población de la parte occidental está muy nazificada y es un caso perdido, eso se arreglará en cuanto la guerra llegue a sus territorios. Allí no se andarán los rusos con tanto cuidado, y esa población saldrá huyendo rumbo a la UE, lo cual generará un caos mayor y una gran carga para la UE, cosa que interesa a Rusia.



Eso creo yo, un acuerdo de ese tipo, a efectos prácticos supondría que la OTAN a través de Polonia habría conseguido expandirse aún más hacia el Este, y según todos creemos uno de los objetivos de la guerra era precisamente impedirlo.

Olvidaos de los servicios de inteligencia, son un mentidero, los de todos los países, los agentes son como una especie de sensores que se meten hasta donde pueden y lanzan toda clase de informaciones, teorías, rumores y vulgares mentiras. Tras un servicio secreto siempre debe de haber filtros para discriminar la chorrada de lo verídico.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dictadores repugnantes porque te lo dice Lo País y el New York Times.
> 
> Libia e Irak eran dos de los países con la mayor calidad de vida de toda África y Asía (en el caso de Libia, la misma era la primera).
> 
> ...



Aparte de que si el criterio fuera el de "dictador repugnante", pocos amigos de EEUU me parecen más repugnantes que los saudíes.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

Dudo que llegue a 40 millones. Por otro lado, lo de las bajas es un misterio total... Pero en el Donbass se hacen una idea.
De hecho, es ya casi imposible de ocultar.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso creo yo, un acuerdo de ese tipo, a efectos prácticos supondría que la OTAN a través de Polonia habría conseguido expandirse aún más hacia el Este, y según todos creemos uno de los objetivos de la guerra era precisamente impedirlo.
> 
> Olvidaos de los servicios de inteligencia, son un mentidero, los de todos los países, los agentes son como una especie de sensores que se meten hasta donde pueden y lanzan toda clase de informaciones, teorías, rumores y vulgares mentiras. Tras un servicio secreto siempre debe de haber filtros para discriminar la chorrada de lo verídico.



Lo de la imagen de los servicios secretos tiene mucho de cinematografico. Pero en la vida real tienen sus limitaciones. Lo saben todos allí


----------



## No al NOM (3 May 2022)

Al salchicha de hígado ofendida ayer le dieron un brutal recibimiento en forma de insultos y abucheos, sus propios seguidores de partido.

Lo que nos vamos a reír a partir de ahora


----------



## lapetus (3 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Plan de guerra de los jesuitas


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas no han abandonado su intención de ingresar en la OTAN

La banda de Zelensky también criticó la indecisión de la OTAN respecto a Ucrania:

"Los informes de la OTAN sobre Ucrania han sido un poco decepcionantes, y por supuesto esperábamos más.

Rusia tampoco renunciará a sus condiciones, así que la operación especial continúa. Que sigan decepcionados.

t.me/Soldierline/5328


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Al salchicha de hígado ofendida ayer le dieron un brutal recibimiento en forma de insultos y abucheos, sus propios seguidores de partido.
> 
> Lo que nos vamos a reír a partir de ahora



En el covid iba todo mas despacio. Aqui no. Entre otras cosas porque ya hemos "tenido" covid. Asi que la gente ya empieza a ver la cojera del mentiroso


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Desarticulado el plan de los nacionalistas para atacar un convoy ruso en la región de Kharkiv

En un bosque de la región de Kharkiv, los combatientes de Rosgvardiya han descubierto un gran alijo de nacionalistas ucranianos con armas extranjeras, munición y alimentos en su interior.

El alijo había sido creado por un grupo de sabotaje de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas en el distrito de Izyum, en la región de Kharkiv, para atacar repentinamente a los convoyes de las tropas rusas. El contenido de la caché ha sido incautado. El plan fracasó.

Nos adelantamos a los acontecimientos.

t.me/Soldierline/5329


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Zelenskyy compareció en el Parlamento por primera vez desde el 24 de febrero y se dirigió a los diputados: "¡Sois los diputados del pueblo del mayor poder de nuestro tiempo! ¡Diputados del pueblo de Ucrania! Las palabras clave son pueblo y Ucrania. Los diputados y el politiqueo deben olvidarse hasta tiempos de paz, o mejor aún, olvidarse para siempre. La agenda de la Rada Suprema es clara. La palabra clave es orden. Creo que no hay tiempo para el spam, las peleas y las relaciones públicas, todo el mundo te conoce de todos modos. El racionalismo sabio y el nacionalismo sano son importantes.

Hoy tenemos un partido. Ucrania. Una facción. Ucrania. Tenemos una mayoría única: Ucrania. Uno, fuerte, independiente. Todo lo que no la ayude o, Dios no lo quiera, peor: la perjudique, la debilite o la parta debe ser -¡no! - No en la minoría. Debería ser algo del pasado".

No es necesario traducirlo al alemán, está claro de dónde se ha copiado.

t.me/sashakots/32146


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El Primer Ministro británico, Johnson, hablando en la Rada Suprema: "Tenemos un nuevo paquete de apoyo: 300 millones de libras: radares para determinar dónde está la artillería, drones para reforzar su infantería y sus fuerzas ofensivas. Para suministrarle armas a usted y a sus otros amigos, para proporcionarle ayuda humanitaria, para que podamos lograr nuestros objetivos de fortalecer a Ucrania.

t.me/sashakots/32144


----------



## dabuti (3 May 2022)

La que está armando PUTIN.

UCRO corneado por toro en VALLADOLID.





__





UCRANIANO corneado por un toro en VALLADOLID.


La que está armando PUTIN. meparto:meparto:meparto: https://valladolidplural.com/video-nueva-cogida-en-un-festejo-taurino-en-la-provincia-de-valladolid-con-un-joven-herido-de-nacionalidad-ucraniana/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Los equipos de combate del ejército ucraniano serán reparados y actualizados en las empresas de defensa eslovacas, según ha declarado la portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa eslovaco, Martina Koval-Kakashchikova, según ha informado la página web del periódico Pravda de Bratislava.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46655


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

*El "neón" es el otro gas que Putin quiere tener en sus manos*

Desde Mariupol hasta el Donbass, las miras de Rusia están puestas en la zona de las acerías, donde el fraccionamiento del aire produce la mitad del gas indispensable para la producción de productos electrónicos y vehículos de motor.

Hay otro gas, no menos estratégico que el metano, al que Vladimir Putin podría echar mano pronto, metafóricamente hablando. Su importancia explica mejor que muchos análisis militares y geopolíticos el empecinamiento ruso sobre el sur de Ucrania, desde el Donbass hasta Mariupol (y quizá hasta Transnistria), desbordado en el bombardeo de alfombra que desde hace días se realiza sobre la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol.

El gas en cuestión es el neón, un gas noble presente en la atmósfera en cantidades muy pequeñas, en torno al 0,007%, y típico por su incandescencia rojiza. Su producción está estrechamente vinculada a las actividades industriales de las acerías, muy concentradas en el sur del país invadido por las tropas rusas el 24 de febrero.

De hecho, allí se encuentran dos de las mayores plantas siderúrgicas del mundo, la ya tristemente famosa planta de Azovstal y la de Zaporizhstal, otra ciudad donde las sirenas resuenan casi continuamente. La zona es ahora famosa por sus inmensas reservas de minerales y metales, una de las mayores del subsuelo de Europa. Sólo en el Donbass hay cantidades considerables de litio, ahora buscado por la industria de las baterías eléctricas, y luego toneladas de manganeso, la mayor reserva de titanio, hierro, grafito y carbón. La presencia de metales críticos y otros elementos químicos basta para explicar por qué el Kremlin quiere consolidar su presencia en las autoproclamadas repúblicas separatistas.

Y tras interrumpir el suministro de metano a Polonia y Bulgaria por negarse a pagar el gas en rublos, Putin ha demostrado que no tiene reparos en utilizar el suministro de materias primas -de las que Rusia y Ucrania son reservas inigualables- como arma geopolítica contra sus adversarios. Esto también podría ocurrir con el gas de neón, poco conocido pero indispensable para la producción de microchips utilizados en una larga lista de bienes tecnológicos, desde los teléfonos inteligentes hasta los ordenadores personales y los coches, cadenas de suministro por valor de cientos de miles de millones de euros.

El neón se obtiene a partir del fraccionamiento del aire, actividad industrial que se realiza en gran medida en las acerías o en sus proximidades, que lo destilan para obtener el oxígeno utilizado en diversos procesos de la producción de acero, purificándolo de nitrógeno. Por lo tanto, el proceso también produce gas neón a escala industrial, que está presente en la atmósfera en menor cantidad que el oxígeno y el nitrógeno, pero que ciertamente no se desecha. Como explicaba el analista de Credit Suisse Zoltan Pozsar en un análisis del 29 de abril, naturalmente, cuanto más grandes sean las acerías, más neón podrán recuperar de la destilación del aire.

Después se vende a las empresas que procesan el neón: *dos de los cinco mayores productores son las empresas Ingas y Cryoin, que representan aproximadamente la mitad del suministro mundial de neón de alta pureza para la industria de los semiconductores. El primero se encuentra en Mariupol, el segundo en Odessa,* una ciudad portuaria que aún no está ocupada pero que ya ha sido objeto de ataques con misiles rusos. En la práctica, según un informe de Moody's, Kiev produce más del 50% del neón mundial. Dicho de otro modo, la mitad de la producción mundial podría acabar bajo el control de Moscú. *La consultora de materiales electrónicos Techcet estima que la industria mundial de semiconductores consumió unos 550.000 metros cúbicos de neón en 2021, y unos 350.000 metros cúbicos serían producidos por las dos plantas ucranianas.*

Como también explicó recientemente la OMC, "la producción de semiconductores depende sustancialmente del neón suministrado por Ucrania. Las interrupciones en el suministro de estos insumos podrían afectar a los fabricantes de automóviles en un momento en que la industria se está recuperando de la escasez de semiconductores". *Por lo tanto, sin neón, no se pueden producir microchips, con los consiguientes efectos en todas las cadenas de producción relacionadas.*

Ingas y Cryoin han detenido sus operaciones a causa del conflicto. Según los analistas del sector, actualmente hay reservas de neón para hasta seis meses, por lo que si la guerra se prolonga, la cadena de chips se paralizará. Esto se debe a que *el neón se utiliza en las máquinas de litografía que accionan los láseres de alta precisión que graban las obleas de silicio en los chips. Como explica Pozsar, los fabricantes de chips utilizan el gas como tampón para controlar la longitud de onda de la luz emitida por los láseres en el proceso de litografía. Por ello, no es de extrañar que los fabricantes de semiconductores representen alrededor del 75% de la demanda mundial de neón.*

Los chips, que se utilizan tanto en la industria electrónica como en la automovilística, han sufrido una gran escasez desde que Covid puso en jaque a toda la cadena de suministro, como ha escrito el HuffPost en repetidas ocasiones. Con la llegada de la pandemia, los fabricantes de automóviles han recortado sus estimaciones de producción de automóviles. Las empresas de chips desviaron entonces sus esfuerzos hacia la electrónica de consumo, ya que la demanda aumentó durante los cierres. Las personas encerradas en sus casas compraron menos coches y más teléfonos, dispositivos y ordenadores para trabajar de forma inteligente o aprender a distancia. Con el fin de los cierres y la recuperación de la demanda mundial, incluidos los automóviles, los fabricantes de chips no pudieron satisfacer el auge de la demanda de los fabricantes de automóviles, que esperaban que, una vez terminados los cierres, recuperaran rápidamente sus ritmos de producción. No ha sido así, y todos los grandes fabricantes han visto cómo la producción ha caído y ha tenido problemas a lo largo de 2021, con interrupciones que han obligado a parar varias líneas.

*El mercado mundial de los semiconductores supera ya los 500.000 millones de euros, cifra que se espera duplicar de aquí a 2030. Europa representa el 10% de la producción mundial, frente al 24% en 2000 y el 44% en 1990. En otras palabras, durante los últimos veinte años, Bruselas ha dormido* mientras Estados Unidos, en Silicon Valley y la zona de San Diego, y Asia, en la fabricación y el diseño, consolidaban su presencia en la cadena de valor. Hoy en día, Deloitte ha advertido que el sector del automóvil -que, por cierto, representa alrededor del 6% de toda la mano de obra de la UE y supone alrededor del 7% de su PIB- "corre el riesgo de sufrir un nuevo y duro golpe por la situación geopolítica de Ucrania", tras el asestado por la pandemia.

Para compensar esta carencia, la Comisión Europea ha lanzado recientemente la Ley Europea de Chips, con la que pretende duplicar su presencia en el mercado de chips de aquí a 2030, hasta alcanzar el 20%. Incluso antes de la guerra, esta estrategia parecía bastante imprecisa para los expertos del sector, en parte debido al limitado despliegue de recursos, un puñado de miles de millones frente a las máximas inversiones de Estados Unidos y el Este. Por ello, la Ley de Fichas Europeas podría quedar pronto sin valor.* China (Smic y Huawei), Taiwán (Tsmc) y Corea del Sur (Samsung) representan algo menos del 60% de la producción mundial, y si añadimos Japón, la cifra se eleva a casi el 80%. *Con el aumento de las tensiones militares y el riesgo de que un elemento vital de la generación de chips acabe bajo control ruso, las incógnitas se multiplican. Al igual que en el caso del gas y el petróleo, *Europa corre el riesgo de pagar el precio más alto por el neón, pero los efectos de un nuevo cuello de botella también se sentirán en Estados Unidos, que depende casi exclusivamente de Ucrania y Rusia para sus necesidades de neón, y en Taiwán, el mayor productor mundial de chips para terceros. *Ya tras la invasión de Crimea, el precio del gas noble aumentó un 600%. Pero ahora el panorama geopolítico ha cambiado profundamente: si se superpone el mapa de las zonas ya ocupadas en el sur (o en las vistas) por el ejército de Moscú al mapa de las acerías ucranianas, se verá que coinciden casi perfectamente. Con el riesgo de que Putin pueda, tarde o temprano, abrir otro frente de gas en su guerra contra Europa.


----------



## Asmodee (3 May 2022)

Me da mucha pena ver a los soldados rendirse. Sus rostros dicen muchas cosas sin hablar. El consuelo es que probablemente estén salvando sus vidas. Ójala sea así.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

"La noche ucraniana silenciosa" como forma de vida

La alarma antiaérea está sonando en todo el oeste de Ucrania. Esperamos que, una vez más, los centros logísticos del régimen de Kiev, a través de los cuales se suministran las armas de la OTAN, hayan sido objeto de ataques.

t.me/anna_news/30734


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Esos jóvenes salieron en masa en 2014-2015
> 
> Alemania está llena de esos Ucranianos



Cierto.
No olvidemos que Ucrania lleva 8 años en guerra civil, y que los "jóvenes en edad militar" han sido la carne de cañón habitual en las barbaridades del frente oriental (miles de jóvenes murieron o quedaron lisiados de por vida en la absurdidad de Debaltsevo, por ejemplo).
A poco que las familias se lo hayan podido permitir, salvo los muy muy ideologizados, sacaron a sus hijos de esa locura hace tiempo. Y unos cuantos miles también los sacaron en estos dos meses, incluso pagando sobornos altísimos en las fronteras.
Veinteañeros con capacidad, voluntad y experiencia de combate, lo que debería ser la espina dorsal de un ejército de infantería, Ucrania tiene proporcionalmente muy pocos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

In the zone of the special operation, special license plates appeared in addition to the marking "Z"


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

@DonbasTh

Donetsk reservists-snipers equipped thanks to the efforts of volunteers. Every day they work in one of the "hot" areas.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> JOJOJO.... Me los quitan de las manos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046100




Rusia está perdiendo


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Aggiornamento della mappa della situazione Battaglia per #Mariupol RF DPR si assicurano più terreno dopo il bombardamento di parecchie posizioni naziste #Azov (la mappa a destra è di 10 giorni fà) ne giornata odiera sono gia oltre 800 i Soldati morti


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Esto
> 
> Ay dios ....
> 
> ...



Fue un imperio, y los descendientes de ese imperio siguen todavía allí. Así que la civilización se remonta en Egipto desde hace ¿6.000 años?.


----------



## Asmodee (3 May 2022)

Sin duda, así es.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El canciller alemán Scholz hizo un llamamiento a Rusia para que negocie la paz con Ucrania, afirmando que sin ello no se podrán levantar las sanciones.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46524



Pasado el verano y se vislumbre el invierno, tal vez Rusia pida a Alemania el pago en Rublos, dejar de suministrar armas a Ucrania y el levantamiento de sanciones si quiere seguir recibiendo el preciado gas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

El ejército ruso durante la ofensiva en el Donbas incauta nuevos cargamentos de armas suministradas por la OTAN. En las imágenes del NLAW ATGM, tomadas durante la limpieza de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Limansky.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

*HAN ENCONTRADO A LA ABUELA*


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Joder.
> Ya no hace falta ni pisarlas.
> Si esta gente se dedicara a investigar fórmulas crecepelo en vez de cómo matar más y mejor, pareceríamos Yetis.



Una industria orientada a la muerte.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Exacto. No olvidemos que la mayoría son pobres reclutas, muchos con familia a su cargo.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)

Estos cuerpos y cuerpas van a destruir el estado de bienestar en Europa
Ni olvido ni perdón!


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mucha tecnología USA, mucha superioridad militar en absolutamente todos los ámbitos, muchísima superioridad económica, pero a la hora de la verdad no tienen huevos de enfrentarse a Rusia de frente.



EEUU no quiere perder ningún soldado en una guerra, para Rusia cuantos más mejor. Y luego se lamenta Vladimiro que "Rusia debería tener 500 millones de personas en vez de los 140 actuales", pues que se queje a los gobernantes rusos de los últimos 300 años, donde todas las victorias son en base a pujar con más muertos sobre la mesa que sus rivales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

vale ya lo pusisteis por la mañana lo de la abuela. Estuve ausente y no lo vi.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Lockdown de neveras YA !



Todo inventado ya…


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Esos jóvenes salieron en masa en 2014-2015
> 
> Alemania está llena de esos Ucranianos



Pasaron por las makilas polacas para aprender inglés y en cuanto pudieron saltaron a la zona Euro.


----------



## alexforum (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una industria orientada a la muerte.



Como la de cierto pais el cual es el que mas armas vende... adivine cual es


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El ejército ruso durante la ofensiva en el Donbas incauta nuevos cargamentos de armas suministradas por la OTAN. En las imágenes del NLAW ATGM, tomadas durante la limpieza de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Limansky.



Si yo fuera ucraniano, pediría a nuestros "aliados" que dejen de enviar armas, al final las usa el enemigo contra nosotros...

Es demasiado torpe enviar armas a un ejército imaginario...


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Pero es que además los políticos alemanes y europeos en general, se creen que ellos pueden cortar el gas y que Rusia no hará lo propio CON ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO: Petróleo, fertilizantes, carbón, etc.

La gente no es realmente consciente del daño que le están haciendo a Europa.


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

Evidentemente, pero siempre pueden abandonar totalmente el gasto militar y cobrar más, ya se encargará Rusia de gastar en armamento lo que Alemania no gaste. Así, cuando tengan necesidad, solo hay que mandar un columna de 60km y tomar Berlín sin resistencia alguna.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero es que además los políticos alemanes y europeos en general, se creen que ellos pueden cortar el gas y que Rusia no hará lo propio CON ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO: Petróleo, fertilizantes, carbón, etc.
> 
> La gente no es realmente consciente del daño que le están haciendo a Europa.



No esperes que la gente piense: Las redes sociales y los mass-mierda han modelado las mentes de las personas al antojo del satanismo global.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Un periodista indicando a un soldado que dispare


----------



## Teuro (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cada vez que un emperador romano visitaba la momia de Alejandro Magno en Alejandria, se llevaba algun recuerdo de la tumba, Caligula creo recordar que se llevo la coraza de la momia, el escudo lo mango otro emperador y por supuesto la espada del conquistador fue lo primero que volo...
> 
> PD- El sarcofago de oro, lo fundio uno de los Ptolomeos y le puso a cambio, uno de cristal o lapis specularis.



Y no se sabe la ubicación actual de la tumba, hay escritos que dicen que está en Egipto, pero se perdió el lugar exacto donde estaba enterrado.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Como personas inteligentes, los chinos han aprendido de nuestros errores.
Y basan su actitud ante las promesas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN en nuestra triste experiencia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46656


----------



## kelden (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU no quiere perder ningún soldado en una guerra, para Rusia cuantos más mejor. Y luego se lamenta Vladimiro que "Rusia debería tener 500 millones de personas en vez de los 140 actuales", pues que se queje a los gobernantes rusos de los últimos 300 años, donde todas las victorias son en base a pujar con más muertos sobre la mesa que sus rivales.



EEUU si pudiera mandar a todos los negros que tiene a un guerra aplaudiría con las orejas ....   Eso si .... a una guerra contra alguna tribu de cabreros subdesarrollada, no contra los rusos o alguien con cara y ojos ....


----------



## ZARGON (3 May 2022)

El teniente general Konstantin Pulikovsky, exjefe del ejército ruso en Chechenia, calificó el suministro de armas de la OTAN a Ucrania como un "proyecto económico". Pulikovsky dijo que el valor de combate de estas armas es mínimo, pero liquidar las antiguas existencias permite invertir más dinero en el sector de defensa.


----------



## Argentium (3 May 2022)

En mi barrio diríamos que les salió el tiro por la culata... 
*El rublo ruso alcanza un nuevo máximo de 52 semanas frente al dólar: 66,90 dólares*
16:21 || 03/05/2022


----------



## kelden (3 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un periodista indicando a un soldado que dispare



Eso lo inventó Perez Reverte ...


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Distrito de Yasynuvata
Un dron de reconocimiento de la Artillería del Somalia detectó un vehículo blindado ligero de las 25ª FAR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sector fortificado en la carretera nacional de Verkhnetoretskoye a Kamenka.
Arta Somali disparó contra los objetivos identificados.
Estas imágenes no fueron tomadas hoy ni ayer.
publicado el 03.05.2022


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> En mi barrio diríamos que les salió el tiro por la culata...
> *El rublo ruso alcanza un nuevo máximo de 52 semanas frente al dólar: 66,90 dólares*
> 16:21 || 03/05/2022



Me sé de alguien al que le están saliendo las cuarentenas gratis. Quizás hasta las está capitalizando.

En su país se quejaban de esos horarios de 12 horas 6 días semana... bueno, no es la jornada de 35 horas pero siempre supone un alivio.

PD. Yo, Nostramimismo digo que, cuanto más débil es la moneda patrón, más posibilidades de ampliar conflicto.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Vídeo del TOS-1A Solntepek operando sobre bastiones de las AFU en el distrito de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46661

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El SBU ha presentado a los servicios de inteligencia de EE.UU. listas de cuentas de redes sociales (FB, Twitter, Instagram) de funcionarios rusos y de la LDPD y de la LOM con una solicitud de acceso. No para bloquear, sino para permitir el acceso.

Si ves un apoyo masivo a los payasos ucranianos en estas redes sociales por parte de las categorías de usuarios mencionadas, significa que han tenido éxito.
Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha...

t.me/boris_rozhin/46662


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> En mi barrio diríamos que les salió el tiro por la culata...
> *El rublo ruso alcanza un nuevo máximo de 52 semanas frente al dólar: 66,90 dólares*
> 16:21 || 03/05/2022







El Pravda ruso dice ahora que un Rublo fuerte es malo para la economía. Se han pasado de frenada


"*El Pravda ruso dice ahora que un Rublo fuerte es malo para la economía. Se han pasado de frenada"*


----------



## Nico (3 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El zoroastrismo, cuando los persas controlaron oriente medio, incluyo en su panteon de dioses, al Dios Mithras y cuando el cristianismo tuvo que competir con el mitraismo, adopto toda su liturgia, misa, comunion, bautismo, culto en catacumbas, etc, competian por la misma parroquia romana, religiones rivales, gano el cristianismo, pero Mithras sigue siendo el capitan general de las huestes celestiales, como en el mazdeismo, San Miguel Arcangel, sincretismo puro y duro.




Es bastante correcto lo que dices. Sumo más. El mitraismo era la "religión secreta" de las legiones.

Pero dado que la realidad "sobrenatural" no deja de ser la misma cosa vista desde diferentes perspectivas, los arquetipos que incorpora el cristianismo, no dejan de ser elementos COMUNES a todas las percepciones de lo sobrenatural.

El cristianismo es judaísmo mesiánico (ojo a ese punto de "mesianico"), al que se agrega la visión helenista de la realidad sobrenatural, el desarrollo teológico gnóstico, más el componente oriental del mitraísmo en parte del ritual... pero todo esto no significa que sea "falso", sino que son modos humanos de entender una misma realidad superior.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> vale ya lo pusisteis por la mañana lo de la abuela. Estuve ausente y no lo vi.



Lo puso el que suscribe y si yo no te llamo la atención - que no lo he hecho- no se quién se permite el lujo de hacerlo porque no le leo.

Felicitaciones por tus valiosos aportes, Batallas.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas destruyen un T-64 ucraniano y su tripulación 

El Grupo O sigue aplastando al enemigo en la dirección de Liman.
Esta vez las Fuerzas Especiales destruyeron un tanque T-64, eliminando también a su tripulación. A juzgar por los tatuajes, algunos de los combatientes eran nazis.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46663




_Las fotos de los muertos en el enlace_


----------



## rober713 (3 May 2022)

Solo hay que investigar un poquito y ver los grupos de Facebook con miles de integrantes de jovencitos ukros en Madrid.....en Madrid los tienes a miles en el frente ni uno.


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Ya esta en 71 el EUR/RUB



Y el dolar a 66.
Jojojo cómo va a pagar Europa su osadía.
Hoy el gas, un 5% más caro. Así, sin más.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Sobre el tema de lo que falta. La UVZ demostró por primera vez en la RAE-2013 una variante del T-72 para la guerra urbana. Cuenta con un blindaje reforzado, que incluye escudos adicionales con protección contra la intrusión y protección de la torreta de la ametralladora antiaérea. Además, el tanque está equipado con una pala excavadora, que en las zonas urbanas facilita mucho la vida (bueno, y también da una protección adicional de la frente).

Además, desde hace al menos 13 años, y desde el inicio de la intensa guerra urbana en Siria en 2012-13 se habla aún más activamente de la necesidad de un tanque de asalto con cañón balístico de baja potencia de 152 mm. Eso es exactamente lo que falta.

t.me/vysokygovorit/7738


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

En cuanto a la amenaza de Israel de comenzar a suministrar armas a Ucrania, vale la pena considerar seriamente el suministro de armas a Irán, comenzando por los SAM S-400, que Irán desea comprar desde hace tiempo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46670


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @DonbasTh
> 
> Donetsk reservists-snipers equipped thanks to the efforts of volunteers. Every day they work in one of the "hot" areas.



Parece el mauser que tengo pero tuneado


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a la amenaza de Israel de comenzar a suministrar armas a Ucrania, vale la pena considerar seriamente el suministro de armas a Irán, comenzando por los SAM S-400, que Irán desea comprar desde hace tiempo.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46670



Coincido. O Israel va de farol, o están "de perdidos, al río" y puede terminar todo muy mal.


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> Me da mucha pena ver a los soldados rendirse. Sus rostros dicen muchas cosas sin hablar. El consuelo es que probablemente estén salvando sus vidas. Ójala sea así.



Eso es porque no has pisado Ucrania.
Espero que todos esos hijos de puta que me han intentado meter mordidas en las carreteras y puestos fronterizos ucranianos durante años, estén ya criando malvas


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

*Sobre la situación del mercado mundial del uranio*

Todos recordamos bien el acuerdo de conversión y suministro de uranio entre Rusia y Estados Unidos firmado en febrero de 1993 por el Primer Ministro Victor Chernomyrdin y el Vicepresidente Al Gore. Rusia se comprometió a suministrar a Estados Unidos uranio poco enriquecido (LEU) derivado de 500 toneladas de uranio altamente enriquecido (HEU) durante 20 años. Los estadounidenses, por su parte, se comprometieron a aceptar, comercializar y pagar los trabajos de separación y el componente de uranio natural del LEU. El primer envío de uranio poco enriquecido a Estados Unidos se realizó en mayo de 1995 y el último el 14 de noviembre de 2013. En total, se exportaron 1.446 toneladas de uranio poco enriquecido en el marco del acuerdo Gore-Chernomyrdin. Esta cifra es significativamente mayor que la cantidad total de uranio producida en Estados Unidos a lo largo de la historia.

También se celebró un acuerdo entre la Federación Rusa y Estados Unidos para reprocesar parte del plutonio apto para armas y convertirlo en combustible para centrales nucleares. En el momento de su conclusión, la Federación Rusa tenía 125 toneladas de plutonio y Estados Unidos 100 toneladas. Cada parte debía procesar 34 toneladas. La parte rusa cumplió su parte del acuerdo, mientras que EE.UU., violando los acuerdos, cambió la tecnología y mantuvo la capacidad de "recuperar" el plutonio reprocesado para convertirlo en plutonio apto para armas, lo que provocó la retirada de Rusia del acuerdo.
La situación provocó una enorme pérdida financiera de unos 8 billones de dólares. Rusia ha cedido su posición en el mercado del uranio durante décadas.

Las sanciones aún no han afectado al suministro de uranio procedente de Rusia. Los EE.UU. siguen queriendo obtener esta materia prima. Si el suministro se detiene, toda la energía nuclear en los EE.UU. tendrá que parar en un año. Las consecuencias serán desastrosas para Estados Unidos. La Oficina de Información Energética (EIA), informa que a finales de 2020 cerca del 90% del uranio utilizado en Estados Unidos es importado. El 47% de esa cantidad procede de los suministros de Kazajstán, Rusia y Uzbekistán. Para las centrales nucleares estadounidenses se compraron 48,9 millones de libras de óxido de uranio U3O8. De este volumen, Estados Unidos sólo produjo 5 millones de libras por sí mismo.

El mercado estadounidense del uranio está controlado por dos grandes grupos de proveedores. Canadá y Australia suministran el 34%. Rusia y Kazajstán 38,6%. En Kazatomprom, Rosatom posee participaciones de control en las minas de uranio de Kazajistán. El uranio kazajo se enriquece en plantas rusas.

Estados Unidos cuenta con 93 de las 440 unidades de enriquecimiento de uranio del mundo, y la única instalación comercial de enriquecimiento de uranio en Nuevo México entró en funcionamiento en 2010. Es propiedad de Urenco, que tiene su sede en el Reino Unido. Urenco suministra a Estados Unidos la mayor parte del uranio reprocesado para uso industrial. No es posible aumentar rápidamente la producción y el enriquecimiento de uranio.

Las reservas de uranio exploradas oficialmente en América son sólo el 1% de las mundiales, aunque algunas reservas no están "declaradas". La perspectiva de las sanciones sobre el uranio podría dejar a la UE y a Estados Unidos sin combustible nuclear procedente de Rusia.

En Estados Unidos hay suficiente combustible para las centrales nucleares para un año aproximadamente. ¿Y ahora qué? Sólo el crecimiento incontrolado del coste del uranio en el mercado "libre". Rosatom representa el 35% de la producción mundial de uranio enriquecido. Las 55 centrales nucleares estadounidenses, con una capacidad combinada de 95,5 GW, producen el 19,7% de la energía eléctrica de Estados Unidos. No hay nada que lo compense, ya que no hay capacidad sobrante en los Estados Unidos. Durante el tiempo necesario para aumentar la producción y el enriquecimiento, las centrales nucleares tendrán que seguir paradas. Y cerrar tantos reactores a la vez y de forma segura es una tarea muy difícil.

Dado que ahora se está librando una guerra económica a gran escala contra Rusia, hay que considerar todas las posibilidades de protección, incluida la detención de las entregas de uranio a Estados Unidos y la UE. Por supuesto, para Rusia esto significaría la pérdida de un gran mercado. Pero no vale la pena repetir los errores de Chernomyrdin para obtener beneficios a corto plazo. Un nuevo mercado surgirá en condiciones más favorables para Rusia, con India, China e Irán entre los posibles participantes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46671


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Parece el mauser que tengo pero tuneado



Son fusiles Mosin Nagant, que ya se utilizaron por el ejército ruso en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue también el arma principal de la infantería soviética. Un muy buen fusil para su época; que obviamente han sacado de algún arsenal por no tener nada más moderno que echarse al hombro.


----------



## rober713 (3 May 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> Esto
> 
> Ay dios ....
> 
> ...




Se desvia del tema y no tengo mucho tiempo, no se puede hablar de Imperio Egipcio continuo (se divide en tres periodos) y mucho menos tanto tiempo, mas acertado es hablar del Egipto clasico con un inicio difuso sobre el 3100 AC y su final con la ultima inscripcion en jeroglifico en el tempo de Phylae en el 394 DC pero si alguien le interesa el tema de modo serio le recomiendo esto









Egiptología (Egyptology)


Ofrecido por Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona. ¿Sientes curiosidad por la civilización del antiguo Egipto? ¿Eres un apasionado de su ... Inscríbete gratis.




es.coursera.org





ES GRATIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Todo inventado ya…



Por qué los sellan? Estamos seguros que los chinos no son parte de la Judiada? Como la casa Saud= Saúl de Arabia Saudí? Aquí obviamente étnicamente no son lo mismo pero la última alianza fue del "sensato"Kissinger, quién sabe que les prometió a cambio de adorar al mismo Pindar 

Las acciones chicas son muy Judiada pero con claro toque oriental


----------



## Homero+10 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Mientras las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas siguen sacando equipo y personal del centro y el oeste de Ucrania hacia el este, los militares rusos están restaurando a buen ritmo el equipo ucraniano capturado para utilizarlo en el bando de los buenos.

De estos últimos, el 2C1 "Gvozdika" y el 2C7 "Pion" se dirigen a las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk para su mantenimiento en una columna ordenada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46672

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## @Durruty (3 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y el dolar a 66.
> Jojojo cómo va a pagar Europa su osadía.
> Hoy el gas, un 5% más caro. Así, sin más.



Paga su lameculismo, para esto vale ser lameculos de los anglos.
Y ojo, porque SIEMPRE ha sido asi.


----------



## McNulty (3 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> En mi barrio diríamos que les salió el tiro por la culata...
> *El rublo ruso alcanza un nuevo máximo de 52 semanas frente al dólar: 66,90 dólares*
> 16:21 || 03/05/2022



Los follaotan están diciendo que es por el banco central ruso, que está sosteniendo la cotización. Después de dos meses de sanciones no se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los follaotan están diciendo que es por el banco central ruso, que está sosteniendo la cotización. Después de dos meses de sanciones no se lo creen ni ellos.



Cuando la mentira ya no se sostiene, y se sigue huyendo hacia delante, la manipulación se convierte en ridículo.
Por fortuna para ellos, la gente en su mayoría es gilipollas. Pero ojito que los gilipollas tambien comen...


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Joder que precisión.


----------



## Asmodee (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso es porque no has pisado Ucrania.
> Espero que todos esos hijos de puta que me han intentado meter mordidas en las carreteras y puestos fronterizos ucranianos durante años, estén ya criando malvas



Sin duda que habrá fanáticos y también habra quienes estén obligados a ir al frente.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Son fusiles Mosin Nagant, que ya se utilizaron por el ejército ruso en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue también el arma principal de la infantería soviética. Un muy buen fusil para su época; que obviamente han sacado de algún arsenal por no tener nada más moderno que echarse al hombro.



El fusil de cerrojo Mosin Nagant es un diseño del ingeniero ruso Mosin y el belga Nagant, en realidad es solo del belga pero por razones dce prestigio se le incluyó al ruso en la denominación, hasta entonces, 1981, usaban los viejos mosquetes Berdan, el impacto que resulto de la utilizacion por los turcos del los winchester 1876 en la guerra ruso turca de 1877 hizo que se decidiese la fabricación de un fusil de diseño nacional ruso, el Mosin Nagant resulto ser un arma excelente con un cerrojo fiable y rápido y ajustado al clima ruso, fué el fusil de reglamento hasta la introducción del AK 47.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

¡¡Los territorios liberados no se quedarán sin comunicación!! En Kherson, el proveedor de redes locales Skynet cambió a la red Rostelecom de Rusia en lugar de la infraestructura ucraniana previamente desconectada de Kiev.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

jaja es decir, que pondrán drones marinos dirigidos desde Virginia


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Este Papa puede gustar más o menos, a mí nunca me ha gustado, pero tonto no es.


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y el dolar a 66.
> Jojojo cómo va a pagar Europa su osadía.
> Hoy el gas, un 5% más caro. Así, sin más.



La cosa tiene MUCHA más enjundia de lo que parece (y ya parece bastante).
El Decreto Putin establecía que las ventas de gas seguían denominándose en dólares, pero se debían cobrar en rublos, al precio de cambio establecido a inicio de mes por el BCR.
Era una forma de decir: "Si me desbloqueas las cuentas del BCR, te aplico cambio de divisas privilegiado".
En caso de no desbloquear las cuentas del BCR, se aceptó otro mecanismo alternativo, la jugada de la doble cuenta en eurodólares-rublos, del Gazprombank sucursal en Suiza, que haría la compra de rublos "a mercado".

Pues bien, supongamos que hay un determinado cargamento de gas, valorado a 100 US$ el MW/h.
Y que el precio de referencia de cambio del BCR sea de 75 rublos 1 dólar.
Quiere decir que para que Gazprom cobre 7.500 rublos, tú debes poner 100 US$.
Ojo al dato, del decreto presidencial se establece que para que Gazprom pueda dar por cobrados sus 100 $, debe cobrar 7.500 rublos.

Pero tú te niegas a desbloquear cuentas del BCR, y también a conseguir rublos por conductos legales. Así que vas "a mercado", formato pinza en la nariz (yo solo pago euros a Gazprombank, a partir de ahí ya no sé lo que sucede......).
Gazprombank va al mercado y compra rublos, tantos como necesite para abonar 7.500 rublos en las cuentas de Gazprom.

Pero resulta que el rublo a mercado ya no vale 75, sino 68, por ejemplo.
Así que ya no te sirve solo poner 100 $.
Si necesitas comprar 7.500 rublos, a 68 rublos-1 dólar, debes poner = 7.500 / 68 = 110,30 $, más comisiones.

Has comprado 100 $ de gas, pagando 110 $!!
¿Y estos 10 $ de más, quien se los queda? Obviamente el que vende rublos, que es quien tiene rublos.
O incluso simplemente se queden en dólares libres, a disposición del estado ruso, ya que Gazprombank es de Gazprom, que a su vez es mayoritariamente Estado Ruso. Y una cosa es emitir un papelito que diga que te das por cobrado, y otra hacerlo necesariamente.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



El papa se pone a decir verdades como puños y la borregada lo llama literalmente hijo de puta y satanista en lso comentarios.
De verdad, al final si Putin tira las nukes nos va a hacer un favor.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los follaotan están diciendo que es por el banco central ruso, que está sosteniendo la cotización. Después de dos meses de sanciones no se lo creen ni ellos.



Los fines de mes puede, aunque tiene que ser caro de narices . Ahora no tiene mayor sentido.

El problema de ésto es morir de éxito y en este caso pudiera ser literal, o no, quizás era buscado.

PD. No, no era buscado que no que el ministro de defensa casi pierde los eggs en la declaración de "la operación especial"


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los follaotan están diciendo que es por el banco central ruso, que está sosteniendo la cotización. Después de dos meses de sanciones no se lo creen ni ellos.



Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este Papa puede gustar más o menos, a mí nunca me ha gustado, pero tonto no es.



A mi no me gusta el papá pero en esto no miente .


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los follaotan están diciendo que es por el banco central ruso, que está sosteniendo la cotización. Después de dos meses de sanciones no se lo creen ni ellos.



Es igualmente ridículo interpretar el estado de la economía rusa solo por la cotización del Rublo. Pero bueno, es burbuja... Que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Al ser patrón oro, como va la cosa ¿Deben dar un gramo de oro por cada rublo?

Edito: No era una especie de cesta con materias primas tambien creo. La cuenta es la misma de cualquier forma.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A mi no me gusta el papá pero en esto no miente .



A mi tampoco, pero hay que tener cojones para decirlo teniendo en cuenta como de manipulada está la opinión pública occidental. Se lo van a cargar.
No obstante, el papa le tiene ganas a los satánicos, ya que desde hace 2 años hay una campaña brutal en todos los periódicos occidentales contra la iglesia.

El Papa tiene mucha información y yo le veo bastante preocupado últimamente. Creo que está viendo las señales de lo que se acerca y sabe que satanás anda suelto.

¿Os acordáis de las dos palomas blancas que el Papa soltó para pedir a Dios la paz en Ucrania? Una fue devorada por una gaviota y la otra por un cuervo nada más soltarlas.
Vi que se el Papa quedó blanco y se dio cuenta de la señal.

Gaviota: Animal marino. Talasocracia: Estados Unidos.
Cuervo: Animal más terrestre: Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

El pago en dólares del Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa no llegó al destinatario: todos esperan el incumplimiento de Rusia

Como sabemos, debido a las sanciones, aproximadamente la mitad de las reservas de oro y divisas fueron congeladas, y nuestro país estaba planeando pagos en rublos. Incluyendo - para evitar el próximo defecto técnico. Sin embargo, las autoridades financieras rusas intentaron pagar los bonos en dólares. Por ejemplo, a fines de la semana pasada, el Ministerio de Finanzas realizó pagos en Eurobonos Rusia-2022 y Rusia-2042. Eso es solo el pago a los tenedores de valores ... no alcanzó. ¿Como paso?

Según Bloomberg, las autoridades estadounidenses permitieron la transferencia de dinero, pero debido a la gran cantidad de sanciones impuestas a Rusia y a los bancos rusos, el dinero aún no ha llegado a la cámara de compensación europea, que deberá transferirlo a los inversores. Varias fuentes anónimas escriben que el dinero debería llegar al mediodía de hoy, pero la realidad puede ser mucho más complicada.

¿Por qué tales dificultades? Todo comenzó cuando el banco estadounidense JPMorgan Chase & Co. suspendió los pagos de los bonos por orden del Tesoro de los EE. UU. y bloqueó las cuentas corresponsales rusas. Ofrecimos pagar en rublos ya que no tenemos acceso a nuestro propio dinero, pero las agencias calificadoras occidentales lo calificaron como una violación de los términos de los bonos. Y luego había dos opciones: o no pagar nada, o tratar de pagar en dólares de reservas que no estaban bajo sanciones, lo que se hizo a fines de la semana pasada.

En teoría, los pagos de la deuda soberana rusa (y hablamos de bonos emitidos por el Estado) no entran dentro de las sanciones actuales, aunque nada es imposible en el mundo y el 25 de marzo el Tesoro estadounidense puede tomar cualquier decisión, hasta un bloque completo. Luego (sarcasmo) para pagar los bonos de Rusia, tendrás que enviar un avión con efectivo. Sin embargo, dadas las restricciones a los vuelos de aviación, esto suena aún menos realista.

El plazo para el pago de la cantidad los $ 650 millones provenientes a su fin el 4 de mayo. Todo el mundo está esperando por defecto Rusia, que, como sabemos, no resolvería nada.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Este Papa puede gustar más o menos, a mí nunca me ha gustado, pero tonto no es.




Se puede ser más o menos tonto para ser Papa pero no para ascender en la escala jesuita.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

El aullido de los Buratinos es música para mis oidos:


----------



## McNulty (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es igualmente ridículo interpretar el estado de la economía rusa solo por la cotización del Rublo. Pero bueno, es burbuja... Que le vamos a hacer...



Lo mismo decían con la economía, que los rusos iban a pasar hambre y aquello se iba a convertir en venezuela. De momento, y pese a la inflación en algunos productos que importaban, están gestionando bien las restricciones.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que el servicio de inteligencia israelí Mossad ha comenzado a transmitir regularmente inteligencia en línea a la oficina de Zelenskiy y sus homólogos ucranianos. Recordemos que anteriormente hubo hechos de cooperación entre los empleados de los servicios especiales israelíes y los militares, que están retirados, con las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas y los batallones nacionales, a quienes los israelíes proporcionaron servicios de instructor. Además, muchos ciudadanos del estado judío también estaban en las listas de la "legión extranjera ucraniana" recientemente "filtrada" a la Web. Sin embargo, no hay pruebas de que las autoridades israelíes los enviaran al territorio de Ucrania; estaban allí como particulares. Además, muchos de ellos son nativos de Ucrania. Es decir, un motivo personal parece ser visible. El Tel Aviv oficial, por su parte, mantuvo la neutralidad en este asunto, y cumplió con los acuerdos con Rusia sobre Siria, que, al parecer, valora mucho. La información sobre la cooperación del Mossad con el régimen nazi en Ucrania bien puede resultar ser una falsificación de los especialistas ucranianos en guerra psicológica, cuyo propósito es empeorar las relaciones entre Rusia e Israel. Esta versión es la más plausible, porque si realmente existiera tal cooperación, su condición más importante sería la estricta confidencialidad. Pero si Tel Aviv proporciona tal asistencia a Kyiv, entonces nuestro país tiene suficientes oportunidades para explicar la pernición de tales acciones. También podemos ayudar mucho.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo.



Depende de los márgenes que manejes, y de la moneda de denominación, así como de los precios de referencia internacionales de tus exportaciones, y su elasticidad.
En general, para ser exportador te interesa un valor divisa más bien débil. Pero no necesariamente.

Otra cosa es que internamente, si tu moneda, en su valor divisa, se está apreciando, y ya tienes de por si una economía inflacionaria (como la rusa), los mecanismos monetarios de gestión de eso pueden no ser suficientes. El clásico de tipos de interés, si subes tipos (por la inflación), refuerzas la revalorización aun más. Y si bajas tipos (para recuperar un mejor valor divisa exportadora), alimentas inflación.
Posiblemente se verán obligados a establecer mecanismos fiscales (intervencionistas), cosa que el grupo de mando económico de momento se resiste (están tirando más bien por potenciar mecanismos de mercado liberalizado).

Durante años hubo la pugna europea sobre si un valor divisa del euro bajo (cosa que interesaba a las exportaciones italianas, agropecuarias e industriales), o un valor más bien elevado (cosa que interesaba a las exportaciones industriales alemanas).


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Según Borrell, el próximo paquete de sanciones incluirá nuevas desconexiones de bancos rusos de SWIFT, sanciones contra los implicados en la "desinformación" y medidas restrictivas sobre las importaciones de petróleo ruso. Esperadamente lento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46673


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

La gama de entregas occidentales de armas antiaéreas a Ucrania se ha ampliado significativamente: si en las primeras semanas se trataba principalmente de MANPADS de varios sistemas (Stinger, Starstreak, Grom), en este momento la Alianza del Atlántico Norte está reponiendo los arsenales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con sistemas de defensa aérea soviéticos (el otro día, el C-300PMU de Eslovaquia), sistemas de defensa aérea británicos Stormer HVM y tanques antiaéreos alemanes Gepard.

Es imposible no notar que los ejemplos de tecnología enumerados anteriormente se pueden dividir en las siguientes categorías:

➖ Fortalecimiento de la defensa aérea de objetos;
➖ Fortalecimiento de la defensa aérea del ejército en las unidades del segundo escalón estratégico, que actualmente está siendo formado activamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en torno al suministro de equipos de las existencias de la Alianza.

En el contexto del despliegue de nuevas unidades, Ucrania necesita una logística más racionalizada y centralizada y, en consecuencia, un flujo de carga más estable. A su vez, esto aumenta el valor de las instalaciones de infraestructura logística y crea la necesidad de organizar el llamado. "zonas de no acceso" en las que las fuerzas armadas podrán preparar y desplegar de forma segura al personal movilizado, crear almacenes, instalaciones para el almacenamiento de combustible, etc. Todo esto, por supuesto, provoca la necesidad de un fortalecimiento activo de la defensa aérea y antimisiles.

Por ejemplo, tanques antiaéreos Gepard son más propensos a ser desplegado para defender las instalaciones fijas contra misiles de crucero rusos. Dado el volumen relativamente pequeño de entregas (50 unidades), que no tiene sentido incluir este ZSU en las unidades de avanzada, al menos desde el punto de vista de la logística. Al mismo tiempo, en el papel de un tanque “antimisiles”, el Gepard puede hacer una significativa contribución - su FCS está optimizado para hacer frente a alta velocidad bajo vuelo metas, y también se puede tratar más bien con crucero misiles.

El sistema de defensa aérea suministrado a Ucrania se utilizará principalmente para reforzar la "zona de acceso denegado" en el sur del país, cerca de Odessa. Este último es un importante centro logístico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, proporciona una base para el despliegue de las Fuerzas Navales de Ucrania en el Mar Negro, es el punto de despliegue de misiles antibuque y, lo más importante, forma un escudo de defensa aérea. en caso de un asalto aerotransportado ruso en Transnistria. Con este fin, la Fuerza Aérea no solo está construyendo defensa aérea terrestre, sino también fortaleciendo las capacidades de sus aviones de combate.

Por separado, observo que, en este momento, los sistemas de defensa aérea suministrados a Ucrania son una "mezcolanza" de los sistemas que se dominan más rápidamente. Obviamente, esta es una solución temporal - de esta manera la Alianza tiene la oportunidad de capacitar al personal de las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania para trabajar con los sistemas más modernos y graves.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Los habitantes de Mykolaiv se ven obligados a pagar por un agua que no existe

En Mykolaiv no hay agua desde el 12 de abril. La gente coge agua de donde puede, incluso de los charcos. El Gobernador Kim dijo: "No podemos hacer nada, si tenemos suerte, habrá agua, si tenemos mala suerte, no habrá.

Sin embargo, el Vodokanal Municipal, a pesar del desastre humanitario y de la ausencia real de agua, factura a los ciudadanos de Mykolaiv el mes de abril.

Los ciudadanos están indignados por el hecho de que la factura incluya no sólo la cantidad de agua realmente consumida por el contador, sino también una cuota de abono: de 19 a 35 hryvnias por punto. Si no hay contador de agua en el piso, la factura se cobrará según la norma de consumo.

Kim, deja de escribir vídeos innecesarios y ponte a trabajar con Senkevich. Cobrar por un agua inexistente es una barbaridad.

t.me/Soldierline/5330


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se puede ser más o menos tonto para ser Papa pero no para ascender en la escala jesuita.



¡Genial!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

Ya viendo la gráfica USD/RUB ayer se preveía que algo iba a pasar y que no iba a lateralizar.

La reunión mañana de la Fed y lo que diga Powell puede que sea nada como siempre, que suban los tipos un 0,25 y que se estabilice todo tumbando la hipótesis inicial.
No creo que dejen caer más las bolsas y que ahora fortalezcan el dólar demasiado, pero vaya que juegan sus cartas como quieren y son todo especulaciones.

Los mismos que manipulan el precio del oro, están cargados de dólares con la impresora directamente regalándoles papelitos.
Ayer también salieron diciendo que puede haber frenazo del mercado inmobiliario en USA.








The Fed wants to cool the U.S. housing market. Here's what that feels like


In mid-April, months into an increasingly frustrating house hunt, Harsh Grewal and his wife settled on a place in a San Francisco suburb and were prepping a bid, above the listed price so they'd have a chance of besting other offers in one of the nation's hottest housing markets.




www.reuters.com





Se atisba recesión y si la guerra no está dando las ganancias esperadas, lo del 9 de mayo es un aviso a navegantes.


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> No se podía saber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La idea en principio no es mala, pero las posibilidades de aplicarla mal y que acabe no en desastre sino en tragedia son demasiado altas tal y como están las cosas.
Los molinos no están mal, son bastante eficientes y la electricidad ya sale alternada, las eléctricas, que viven de racionar la electricidad a través de sus redes son felices con todo aquelo que signifique centralización. Pero ya se ha visto que hacer grandes parques eólicos trae consecuencias graves en el entorno, y las necesidades energéticas a cubrir evidentemente conllevan la multiplicación de molinos gigantes que cazan viento y aves. Un parque sólo afecta a una pequeña zona, pero lo que necesitamos alteraría comarcas enteras y no sabemos lo que podría traer. Habría varias formas de evitar estos problemas haciendo la escala más pequeña y bajo el control de particulares y pequeñas cooperativas energéticas, pero eso es anatema en el mundo libegal, dejar que fluya el dinero y la energía libremente es todo lo contrario a lo que occidente predica.
Lo mismo ocurre con los parque solares, una placa solar en un día despejado sube fácilmente a los 90ºC, imaginemos eso al lado de campos de cultivo. Se sabe que las grandes ciudades elevan la temperatura y cambian su ciclo de lluvias, campos de millones de hectáreas de esas estufas que cazan la luz y devuelven calor tienen necesariamente que hacer algo. La solución pasaría otra vez por distribuir y escalar, pero eso es "antieconómico".
COn los cazadores de marea se han descubierto fenómenos similares, en Japón los tienen muy separados de la costa y entre sí, con los problemas de transporte.
En España la geotérmica ni se plantea, a lo sumo para asar chorizos enfrente de los turistas en las fumarolas de las Canarias. Está probada, es segura y es eficiente, razones que para los mandamases españoles son una especie de repelente como vemos en la premura con la que se están apuntando a desmantelar embalses.
Y recordemos que ahora ls nucelares son renovables, así que sólo veo dos opciones. O un desastre medioambiental que dejará Europa peor que los vertederos tecnológicos africanos o que en otra vuelta de tuerca declaren las térmicas de carbón renovables. Esto segundo es lo que creo que terminarán haciendo.


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El "neón" es el otro gas que Putin quiere tener en sus manos*
> 
> Desde Mariupol hasta el Donbass, las miras de Rusia están puestas en la zona de las acerías, donde el fraccionamiento del aire produce la mitad del gas indispensable para la producción de productos electrónicos y vehículos de motor.
> 
> ...



Pero eso no es lo peor para Occidente.

La industria ucraniana del neón se creó para aprovechar los gases producidos como subproductos de la fabricación rusa de acero. "Lo que ocurre en Rusia es que las empresas [siderúrgicas] que tienen instalaciones para capturar el gas lo embotellan y lo venden como crudo", dice Lita Shon-Roy, presidenta y directora general de TechCet. "Luego alguien tiene que purificarlo y sacar los otros [gases] y ahí es donde entra Cryoin (empresa ucraniana)".

Lo que genera un neon de buena calidad y barato es el metodo ruso de fabricación de acero. Luego es facil de purificar que es lo que hacía Ucrania con el neon ruso (y con el de las Acerias de Azovstal en Mariupol y de Zaporizhstal)

PD: Los americanos compran el 90% del neon que usan de Ucrania y Rusia. No se sabe como afectará esto a Intel.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Cajas de munición búlgara en las posiciones abandonadas de las AFU, en la entrada de Volontievka, cerca de Mariupol. 

t.me/Soldierline/5337


----------



## npintos (3 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Ya viendo la gráfica USD/RUB ayer se preveía que algo iba a pasar y que no iba a lateralizar.
> 
> La reunión mañana de la Fed y lo que diga Powell puede que sea nada como siempre, que suban los tipos un 0,25 y que se estabilice todo tumbando la hipótesis inicial.
> No creo que dejen caer más las bolsas y que ahora fortalezcan el dólar demasiado, pero vaya que juegan sus cartas como quieren y son todo especulaciones.
> ...



¿Lo del 9 de mayo?


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Se ha declarado una alerta antiaérea en prácticamente todo el centro y el este de Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/5336


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo.



Si el Rublo sube frente al Dólar, el petróleo y el gas suben frente al Dólar en el mercado de fituros. Y eso compensa lo que tú dices.
O sea, Rusia recibirá más dólares. Aunque cobren en Rublos, lo pueden cambiar a dólares.

P.d. sin embargo últimamente el petróleo no está subiendo en el mercado de futuros.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

*La Fiscal General de Ucrania dice que Rusia ha usado la violación como táctica de guerra y llama a Putin "criminal de guerra"*
La Fiscal General de Ucrania* ha acusado este martes a Rusia de utilizar la violación como táctica de guerra* y ha descrito al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, como "el principal criminal de guerra del siglo XXI". Al visitar la ciudad devastada de Irpin, cerca de Kiev, la fiscal general Iryna Venediktova ha dicho que Ucrania estaba recopilando información sobre denuncias de violación, tortura y otros presuntos crímenes de guerra por parte de las fuerzas rusas. Venediktova ha precisado que *las acusaciones incluían la violación de mujeres, hombres, niños y una anciana*. Cuando se le ha preguntado si la violación fue una estrategia rusa deliberada en la guerra, ha dicho en una conferencia de prensa: "Estoy segura de que en realidad fue una estrategia".


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Lo del 9 de mayo?



Lo que supuestamente le ha dicho Orban al Papa.






Francisco I: "Orban me ha dicho que Putin tiene un plan: El 9 de mayo todo habrá terminado"


Comentemos amistosamente... https://www.elperiodico.com/es/internacional/20220503/papa-guerra-ucrania-rusia-orban-final-9-mayo-13601288 ¿Empezará Rusia a atacar países de la Unión Europea con pepinos nucleares?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En este punto los ucranianos han de estar al borde del agotamiento (material y humano). Pero los rusos no parecen con mucho impulso tampoco.
> 
> Es un momento bastante crucial de la contienda. Si los ucranianos consiguen renovar equipos, tropa e insumos y los rusos siguen "flojitos" como vienen, puede darse la sorpresa de la contraofensiva.
> 
> ...



Los rusos han cambiado el ritmo. Podría ser un error estratégico, dejar que el enemigo respire. O podría no serlo, limpiar las zonas liberadas de nazis, minar la moral ucropiteca y que la información se vaya filtrando a la población civil. Si el objetivo es desnazificar Ucrania, ha de hacerse de tal forma que se borre para siempre el recuerdo de Bandera, cosa difícil tras las cagadas constantes de Krushov en el tema ucraniano. Pensemos en esta operación como una liberación de Crimea a lo grande y creo que los tiempos rusos empiezan a cuadrar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo mismo decían con la economía, que los rusos iban a pasar hambre y aquello se iba a convertir en venezuela. De momento, y pese a la inflación en algunos productos que importaban, están gestionando bien las restricciones.



Yo me limito a las fuentes oficiales. Y el propio banco central ruso espera una caída del PIB del 10% este año y una inflación entre el 18 y el 23%.

Luego ya veremos cuáles son. Pero es igualmente ridículo pensar que sólo con las sanciones van a doblegar a Rusia como que las sanciones no le van a hacer daño a la economía rusa. 

Y de hecho, lo peor para la economía rusa creo que va a ser la fuga de talento de las clases formadas urbanas. Pero a largo plazo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Entrevista a un prisionero ruso que llegó de los primero al aeropuerto de Kiev.


----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

Buenas! Llevo unos días fuera, sabéis si ya ha caído Odessa? Y Jarkov, está ya rodeada?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Yo me limito a las fuentes oficiales. Y el propio banco central ruso espera una caída del PIB del 10% este año y una inflación entre el 18 y el 23%.
> 
> Luego ya veremos cuáles son. Pero es igualmente ridículo pensar que sólo con las sanciones van a doblegar a Rusia como que las sanciones no le van a hacer daño a la economía rusa.
> 
> Y de hecho, lo peor para la economía rusa creo que va a ser la fuga de talento de las clases formadas urbanas. Pero a largo plazo.



Algo así se planteaban desde China respecto a los científicos rusos.

Estados Unidos se mueve para 'debilitar' a Rusia robando a sus principales científicos, ¿funcionará?





__





US moves to 'weaken' Russia by robbing its top scientists, will it work? - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Extracto final del artículo...

Ya sea "debilitando" a un país con sus fuerzas o "robando" a los mejores científicos de otros, Estados Unidos está provocando una confrontación más intensa entre las principales potencias, ya que se ha entregado a jugar juegos de suma cero.

Ante una crisis grave como la de Ucrania, se pondrá a prueba la sabiduría y el pensamiento independiente de las principales potencias. La obsesión de EE. UU. por mantener su posición dominante global, respaldada por alianzas como la OTAN, AUKUS y similares, solo dividirá al mundo.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ... Además, te repito: *El Cristianismo es superior moralmente a todo *(aunque muchos mal llamados cristianos hayan cometido barbaridades)...



Esta única frase es responsable de la muerte de cientos de millones de personas en la historia de la humanidad. Crean ustedes en lo que quieran y dejen a los demás en paz, que bastante se ha jodido a la humanidad con la supuesta superioridad moral. 
Los seres de luz siempre tratando con condescendencia al que no comulga con ellos, como si el resto fueran personas incompletas o de segunda. 
No han aprendido nada después de todos estos siglos y eso costará más millones de muertes por la fe y la "superioridad moral".


----------



## juanmanuel (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se puede ser más o menos tonto para ser Papa pero no para ascender en la escala jesuita.



Papa, Jesuita y Argentino. Que combinacion extraña.
PD: soy argentino, no se me enojen.


----------



## Peineto (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si yo fuera ucraniano, pediría a nuestros "aliados" que dejen de enviar armas, al final las usa el enemigo contra nosotros...
> 
> Es demasiado torpe enviar armas a un ejército imaginario...



De torpe nada. La jugada chantaje consiste en obligar a Europa a vaciar sus arsenales y rellenarlos con nuevas armas compradas a..., adivinen a que país.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Esta única frase es responsable de la muerte de cientos de millones de personas en la historia de la humanidad. Crean ustedes en lo que quieran y dejen a los demás en paz, que bastante se ha jodido a la humanidad con la supuesta superioridad moral.
> Los seres de luz siempre tratando con condescendencia al que no comulga con ellos, como si el resto fueran personas incompletas o de segunda.
> No han aprendido nada después de todos estos siglos y eso costará más millones de muertes por la fe y la "superioridad moral".



La parte de "aunque muchos mal llamados cristianos hayan cometido barbaridades" no la has entendido mucho ¿no? El Cristianismo dice "no matarás". Si matas ya no eres Cristiano.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (3 May 2022)

Rusia no ha procedido por el momento a la expulsión de diplomáticos españoles *en represalia por la decisión adoptada el pasado 5 de marzo por el Gobierno de ordenar la salida de España de 27 empleados de la Embajada rusa en Madrid*.


----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

El Papa Francisco aseguró que “los ladridos de la OTAN” facilitaron la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania









El Papa Francisco aseguró que “los ladridos de la OTAN” facilitaron la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania


El sumo pontífice reveló que desea ir a Moscú para reunirse con Vladimir Putin, sin embargo, afirmó que este no lo quiere recibir.




www.canalnet.tv


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Fuera del tiesto a medias:
*"Vamos a restablecer nuestra relación con América Latina. *
_*Y si Dios quiere, crearemos una moneda en América Latina, *_
*porque no tenemos que depender del dólar"*
Lula Da Silva'
El nombre de la moneda,en principio, sería 'SUR'.


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo.



Eso te pasa si no vendes nada interesante, como turismo en Benidorm o iphones.

Si vendes petróleo, uranio, gas, tierras raras o trigo, ya te digo yo que los países compran igual.
Se llama inelasticidad de la demanda.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El presidente croata ha amenazado con bloquear el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN si tiene la oportunidad. Hace varias semanas que no se pone en contacto con el primer ministro croata por este motivo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46677


----------



## agarcime (3 May 2022)

Ostias lo del Papa qué raro no? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 May 2022)

Los propios comandantes prohíben a los movilizados en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania leer fuentes de información rusas y contar constantemente historias sobre "orcos sedientos de sangre" que solo duermen y ven cómo torturan y comen a un soldado ucraniano capturado. 

Con la ayuda de vehículos como el ZS-88, los reclutas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen un punto de vista alternativo.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

Fase 1 
- llenar Ucrania de misiles antitanque y manpads

Fase 2.

- llenar Ucrania de vehículos y artillería antiaérea...

Fase 3 
- llenar Ucrania de sistemas de medio alcance antiaéreos

Fase 4

- aviones


Si Ucrania tiene decenas de proveedores es cuestión de tiempo que pase. No se que pasará después


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Tras conocer que Hungría y Eslovaquia quieren obtener petróleo ruso para eludir el embargo de la UE, la República Checa y Bulgaria también quieren obtener petróleo ruso para eludir el embargo.

¿Y la lucha por la democracia y los principios europeos? 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46678


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Algunas cosas interesantes aquí. 









Update on cyber activity in Eastern Europe


An update on cyber activity in eastern Europe.



blog.google


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Interesantísima entrevista al director de Novagaceta Moscú.

En el hilo de Txusky la tenéis traducida.









Dmitry Muratov: 'Russia had a future, many think it has no more' - Geneva Solutions


Le Temps: Six journalists from Novaya Gazeta have been killed in the last twenty years. Are you sometimes surprised to be alive? Dmitri Mouratov: My wife is surprised, I am not. There are two questions that shouldn’t be answered: why were you not killed and are you afraid. Because these...




genevasolutions.news


----------



## Expected (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *HAN ENCONTRADO A LA ABUELA*



Joder, la Babushka. Pues con los gatos y los perros a Moscú, a recibir una medalla del mismísimo Vladimir, el 09 de Mayo. Que grande!!.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Algunas cosas interesantes aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si el TAG hiciera un análisis de ataques procedentes de USA también.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La parte de "aunque muchos mal llamados cristianos hayan cometido barbaridades" no la has entendido mucho ¿no? El Cristianismo dice "no matarás". Si matas ya no eres Cristiano.



Excusas para la borregada. Luego me confieso y reseteo, tan contentos. 
También habla de humildad y viene aquí a contarnos sobre la superioridad moral del cristianismo. Le repito, no han aprendido nada.
Por mi parte dejo el off topic


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

¡Buratinos hasta Lemberg!


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo.



Eso es verdad para productos manufacturados (como coches por ejemplo). Pero para el tema de productos basicos (gas, petroleo, uranio, hierro, neon ...), los nuevos contratos se hacen en rublos. Esto quiere decir que si sube el rublo a nosotros nos va a costar más euros obtener todo.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tras conocer que Hungría y Eslovaquia quieren obtener petróleo ruso para eludir el embargo de la UE, la República Checa y Bulgaria también quieren obtener petróleo ruso para eludir el embargo.
> 
> ¿Y la lucha por la democracia y los principios europeos?
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46678



Bueno, los demócratas son los de la libre elección ¿ o eso era antes?. Cosas de la vejez, no estoy muy puesto.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Excusas para la borregada. Luego me confieso y reseteo, tan contentos.
> También habla de humildad y viene aquí a contarnos sobre la superioridad moral del cristianismo. Le repito, no han aprendido nada.
> Por mi parte dejo el off topic



No, no te confiesas: Matar a gente es un pecado mortal. Ningún cura tiene potestad para perdonarte. Eso queda en manos de Dios.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Teniendo en cuenta quienes escriben en ejercitos, y la _formación_ que tienen, considerla como lectura obligada me parece ser muy generoso.
El que sea fanboy pues ya ese va aparte.
Pero seria lo mismo que decir que hay una conspiración siempre que no gana el Madrid o que todas las tias son unas putas cuando la que me gusta no me hace casito.
Cada cual que compre _su verdad..._


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *HAN ENCONTRADO A LA ABUELA*



Deberían proporcionar seguridad a esta pareja, han grabado donde vive y han enfocado la zona y la casa.


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta quienes escriben en ejercitos, y la _formación_ que tienen, considerla como lectura obligada me parece ser muy generoso.
> El que sea fanboy pues ya ese va aparte.
> Pero seria lo mismo que se ir que hay una conspiración siempre que no gana el Madrid o que todas las tias son unas putas cuando la que me gusta no me hace casito.
> Cada cual que compre _su verdad..._



Sociología y tal... Pedro Baños ya dejó bien claro que son un panfleto de la OTAN. Son como los comerciales, siempre te van a decir que lo suyo es mucho mejor que lo de la competencia. De ahí no los sacas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

Hasta la pelotas de los fachas finguiendo apoyar a Rusia, lo debeis estar pasando muy mal reprimiendo las ganas de apoyar a los vuestros, la alegre muchachada de la araña negra, no os reprimais mas, haced lo que el cuelpo os pide, apoyad a los nazis, ¿acaso no lo están haciendo todos los demócratas del mundo? ¿no sois demócratas acaso?


----------



## agarcime (3 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta quienes escriben en ejercitos, y la _formación_ que tienen, considerla como lectura obligada me parece ser muy generoso.
> El que sea fanboy pues ya ese va aparte.
> Pero seria lo mismo que decir que hay una conspiración siempre que no gana el Madrid o que todas las tias son unas putas cuando la que me gusta no me hace casito.
> Cada cual que compre _su verdad..._



Que formación tiene esta gente? Más en análisis internacional? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## apocalippsis (3 May 2022)

En Pridnestrovie, se evitó un intento de atentado terrorista contra un centro de radio y televisión en Mayak.

Hoy a las 2 am hubo un segundo intento de sabotaje al centro de radio y televisión de Mayak. Un dron de carga con 2 kilogramos de explosivos y un cóctel molotov de cinco litros fue neutralizado.

Se suponía que el artefacto explosivo se activaría de forma remota, utilizando una señal de radio. 

t.me/opersvodki/4218


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sociología y tal... Pedro Baños ya dejó bien claro que son un panfleto de la OTAN. Son como los comerciales, siempre te van a decir que lo suyo es mucho mejor que lo de la competencia. De ahí no los sacas.



Hay un par de elementos que escriben ahi que son muy muy flipados. Uno de ellos directamente infantil.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Que formación tiene esta gente? Más en análisis internacional?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Prácticamente nulo. Mucha fachada y al final es como jugar a las batallitas.
Hay algun que otro general español que se lo toma con humor...


----------



## TOJO_3 (3 May 2022)

Respaldada por materias primas.

Desgraciadamente poco puede hacer contra el dolar respaldado por portaviones.

Te he dado un thanx por equivocación; Lo siento mucho, no volverá a suceder.


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Acabo de leer que Dragui, ese Presidente no electo en Italia, propone acabar con los vetos en la UE, y que salgan adelante las decisiones por mayoría... jojojojo

He abierto un hilo al respecto, con algunos ejemplos prácticos:

Noticia: - Dragui, Presidente Italiano de Soros (que nadie ha votado), propone instaurar las mayorías y eliminar los vetos en las decisiones de la UE


Joder, y todo esto está pasando gracias a Rusia!!! Y en dos meses!!!!
Y lo que estará por venir!!!!


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

El problema de Alemania es que no adecuas toda tu infraestructura y modelo en 2 meses. Van a necesitar años para prescindir del gas ruso, teniendo en cuenta que no quieren nucleares ni carbón. Y el prescindir del gas ruso reduce la oferta mundial, con lo que la demanda del resto del gas se dispara de precio. 

Creo que la UE esta perdidisima con esto.


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Lo del 9 de mayo?



Algo se está cociendo...


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Eso de imprimir hasta el infinito y mas allá, cierto que va a ser así, pero ¿Por que me suena que ese cuento ya lo inventaron otros, con mucho éxito?


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Y esto?


----------



## mapachën (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A mi tampoco, pero hay que tener cojones para decirlo teniendo en cuenta como de manipulada está la opinión pública occidental. Se lo van a cargar.
> No obstante, el papa le tiene ganas a los satánicos, ya que desde hace 2 años hay una campaña brutal en todos los periódicos occidentales contra la iglesia.
> 
> El Papa tiene mucha información y yo le veo bastante preocupado últimamente. Creo que está viendo las señales de lo que se acerca y sabe que satanás anda suelto.
> ...



Fueron atacadas, no devoradas… joder que mal rollo me había dado tu comentario.

Bichos más asquerosos las gaviotas y los cuervos jodrr.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> De torpe nada. La jugada chantaje consiste en obligar a Europa a vaciar sus arsenales y rellenarlos con nuevas armas compradas a..., adivinen a que país.



Y a más... al sustituir armas Europeas o Rusas por las USAs, te quitas soberanía de contra quién haces guerra..., si das Leopards y Migs para sustituirlos por Abrahms y F 18 o 16, tu espectro de contra quién puedas guerrear, se reduce al necesitar permiso del amigo americano para usarlas.
España no debe soltar sus Leopards sino actualizarlos y los que tienen MIGS tienen joyas, tambien los Grippen nuevos molan y sus costes de operación son bajos.


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El gobierno de la UE es la CIA.
> Europa está MUERTA.



Segun John Adams:


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



jajaja yo creo que el mando ruso debería pedir consejo a los grandes estrategas de esa revista para conducir con más diligencia la guerra. 

Las referencias a las opiniones de esa revista/twitter son un detector de CI por debajo de la media.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Fueron atacadas, no devoradas… joder que mal rollo me había dado tu comentario.
> 
> Bichos más asquerosos las gaviotas y los cuervos jodrr.
> 
> ...



Atacadas, muertas y comidas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Algo así se planteaban desde China respecto a los científicos rusos.
> 
> Estados Unidos se mueve para 'debilitar' a Rusia robando a sus principales científicos, ¿funcionará?
> 
> ...



Es que estás mezclando cosas. 
Por un lado está la actitud de US y por otro el efecto que la guerra tendrá en esas clases urbanas formadas. Que no necesariamente son científicos. 
La posición rusa a favor de la guerra esta respaldada principalmente por personas de mayor edad, menor formación y de ámbito rural, que son los más fácilmente impactados por la propaganda de los mass media. Exactamente igual que aquí. 
Muchos jóvenes formados y conectados tienen una visión diferente, más centrada en sus propias vidas y su futuro profesional. 
Evidentemente es una generalización y una hipótesis, pero no creo que vaya muy desencaminado. 
De hecho, por lo que parece la fuga ahora mismo se dirije más hacia Turquía o Emiratos que a Europa o US por las propias restricciones. 
En este sentido las sanciones van en contra de occidente ya que un ciudadano ruso ahora mismo tiene problemas para mover su dinero en Europa o US. 
Pero o las cosas cambian mucho en Rusia o estos ya no volverán. Que perjudique a Rusia, que estoy seguro que lo va a hacer, no quiere decir que beneficie a Europa. 
De hecho en esta historia Rusia y Europa son quienes más van a perder. Y por este orden.


----------



## pirivi-parava (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia no ha procedido por el momento a la expulsión de diplomáticos españoles *en represalia por la decisión adoptada el pasado 5 de marzo por el Gobierno de ordenar la salida de España de 27 empleados de la Embajada rusa en Madrid*.



hay que ver, no nos echan cuenta ni los amigos... ni los enemigos


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los predicadores del hilo podíais abriros uno específico.
> 
> No veo la relación con lo que aquí se trata.
> 
> ...



Estimado conforero...

Si alguien no afirmara "sereis comunistas por cojones"...no se le replicaria.

Si alguien no negara la existencia de Dios, tratando en ocasiones de ridiculizar a quienes sostenemos lo contrario...no se le apercibiria de su error moral.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El Papa Francisco aseguró que “los ladridos de la OTAN” facilitaron la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así como quien no quiere la cosa ha llamado perros a los otanistas. A ver si se anima y convoca una cruzada contra ellos.


----------



## magufone (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El problema de Alemania es que no adecuas toda tu infraestructura y modelo en 2 meses. Van a necesitar años para prescindir del gas ruso, teniendo en cuenta que no quieren nucleares ni carbón. Y el prescindir del gas ruso reduce la oferta mundial, con lo que la demanda del resto del gas se dispara de precio.
> 
> Creo que la UE esta perdidisima con esto.



La cuestion es que tienen lo que tienen gracias a un aporte de gas barato y en abundancia,y no al reves; el discurso de "hemos escogido el gas ruso porque sí" es falso. Y sigue siendo falso por mucho que lo repitan. La disponibilidad del mismo ha hecho posible el desarrollo y no al reves.
Ergo desvincularse del gas ruso tiene unas consecuencias muy claras. Y para las empresas no son aceptables puesto que esta en juego la supervivencia de muchas.
Los políticos UE, pues calentitos, chupando como siempre y desconectados del mundo real tambien como siempre.
Se ha dicho miles de veces: el cambio de modelo energético necesita una transición obligada (con gas) o si no, no se evita el colapso.
Esto no es que me cierren el bar al que voy y busco otro para tomar el cafe (aunque me cobren un poquito mas)


----------



## Argentium (3 May 2022)

*El Papa Francisco dijo que los “ladridos de la OTAN a la puerta de Rusia” pueden haber llevado a la invasión de Ucrania. *
17:17 || 03/05/2022


----------



## arriondas (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Acabo de leer que Dragui, ese Presidente no electo en Italia, propone acabar con los vetos en la UE, y que salgan adelante las decisiones por mayoría... jojojojo
> 
> He abierto un hilo al respecto, con algunos ejemplos prácticos:
> 
> ...



La UE a este paso estalla en mil pedazos. Está claro que es el actor más débil en esta crisis.


----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si...pero tu justificas en tus "pedos dialecticos", las matanzas rojas.

O sea...tus asertos moraloides..valen eso...un cagarro de lemming.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

_Parece que Ucrania está en llamas, ni siquiera sé qué hacer con esto. Tomará un tiempo. 

Los indicadores en el eje occidental y oriental de Lyman. Esto podría ser causado por una serie de cosas, pero mi conjetura es que estamos viendo una fuerte lucha. Podría ser la llegada de nueva artillería/armas de la UA. En el eje oriental, parece que los incendios están en el lado de Rusia._


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La UE a este paso estalla en mil pedazos. Está claro que es el actor más débil en esta crisis.



No creo que estalle: La borregada está completamente programada y alineada con los satanistas (sobre todo la gente jóven). Les llevan bombardeando con basura mediática 40 años.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

No sé si O'Reilly sigue teniendo alguna influencia. Pero es un buen ejemplo de lo que piensa el área republicana dura de USA: nukear a Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Son fusiles Mosin Nagant, que ya se utilizaron por el ejército ruso en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue también el arma principal de la infantería soviética. Un muy buen fusil para su época; que obviamente han sacado de algún arsenal *por no tener nada más moderno que echarse al hombro.*



Te dejo unas fotos de los francotiradores Spetsnaz.

Steyr SSG 08 + T5000 Orsis



La siguiente no estoy seguro pero parece una Dragunov SVD PSO-1







Otras fotos de francotiradores


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En el país del millón de cráneos | elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

¿No eres facha y no apoyas a un presidente elegido democraticamente y apoyado por toda la Comunidad Internacional? ¿y que coño eres entonces?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Exactamente igual que los rusos en sus televisiones borreguiles. Igualitos. 
Rusos y yanquis con sus bravuconadas. Como hace 60 años.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 May 2022)

Buena carnaza de memes que saca el MoD ruso:


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Así como quien no quiere la cosa ha llamado perros a los otanistas. A ver si se anima y convoca una cruzada contra ellos.



Deus vult


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

_El Papa Francisco dijo que la invasión rusa de Ucrania puede haber sido provocada por "los ladridos de la OTAN a la puerta de Rusia". También advirtió al jefe de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, el Patriarca Kirill, que no se convierta en "el monaguillo de Putin"._


----------



## Lma0Zedong (3 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja yo creo que el mando ruso debería pedir consejo a los grandes estrategas de esa revista para conducir con más diligencia la guerra.
> 
> Las referencias a las opiniones de esa revista/twitter son un detector de CI por debajo de la media.



Sí, porque el mando ruso lo está haciendo de cine


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los rusos han cambiado el ritmo. Podría ser un error estratégico, dejar que el enemigo respire. O podría no serlo, limpiar las zonas liberadas de nazis, minar la moral ucropiteca y que la información se vaya filtrando a la población civil. Si el objetivo es desnazificar Ucrania, ha de hacerse de tal forma que se borre para siempre el recuerdo de Bandera, cosa difícil tras las cagadas constantes de Krushov en el tema ucraniano. Pensemos en esta operación como una liberación de Crimea a lo grande y creo que los tiempos rusos empiezan a cuadrar.



Al ejército ruso le interesa, en lo estratégico, que llegue a la retaguardia que el frente es una carnicería, y le interesa, en lo táctico, que las tropas de combate ucranianas no dispongan de retaguardia.
Dada la férrea censura que mantiene el alto mando ucraniano respecto de la vida (y muerte) real en el frente, la única manera es ir dando cuartel y permitir repliegues de tanto en cuanto. Ni demasiado (fortalece al enemigo al permitirle descanso y refresco), ni demasiado poco (no sirve para transmitir desánimo por la escabechina).


----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Rusia no ha procedido por el momento a la expulsión de diplomáticos españoles *en represalia por la decisión adoptada el pasado 5 de marzo por el Gobierno de ordenar la salida de España de 27 empleados de la Embajada rusa en Madrid*.



o lo que es decirte a la cara que no vales una mierda, sadismo diplomático ruso nivel dios.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Piensan (están seguros) de que después de su ataque Rusia quedaría destruida sin capacidad de respuesta. Pueden que tengan razón, pero realmente el imperialismo USA está desbocado y es más peligroso que nunca.

O'Reilley no es Wyoming, el tipo este tiene un montón de seguidores entre los sectores influyentes de USA.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Luego dicen que USA no amenaza


----------



## dedalo00 (3 May 2022)

*"Prefiero ser prisionero en Rusia": ucraniano que combatió en las filas del Pravy Séktor (Sector Derecho) explica por qué desertó*
Un desertor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que escapó a Rusia contó algunos apartes de su experiencia. Fue detenido por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en un puesto de control en la región de Járkov y actualmente se encuentra en la región rusa de Bélgorod. "Prefiero estar en Rusia como prisionero, que estar en Ucrania. No quiero un intercambio", afirma el ucranio, quién desea saber si existe una opción para poder quedarse una vez termine de ser investigado.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Sí, porque el mando ruso lo está haciendo de cine



Van a ofrecerle a W Pulido una silla en el Kremlin para mejorar sus prestaciones.


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

Varios vídeos de asesinatos, torturas y violaciones por las bestias banderistas que ahora campan en Ucrania impartiendo justicia
Contenido muy fuerte en el enlace





__





Cargando…






mobile.twitter.com





Esto es el actual régimen terrorista post Maidam
Ps... Algunos videos ya no se ven tras haber sido censurados por Twitter.


----------



## Nicors (3 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El Papa Francisco aseguró que “los ladridos de la OTAN” facilitaron la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Papa comunista y proruso, dio mio.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

_El proyecto ruso OSINT Rybar ha publicado imágenes de combate filmadas con drones desde Popasnaya de lo que se afirma que es un equipo de soldados de la PMC de Wagner capturando a un grupo de soldados ucranianos._


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Chechenia, Georgia, Ucrania: no sé qué parte no entendéis de que una superpotencia como Rusia, con una extensión tan gigantesca no puede permitir tener en sus fronteras países abiertamente hostiles e integrados en la OTAN o alineados con EEUU. Es que no sé qué cojones os creéis que es la OTAN ¿una organización de beneficencia?
> 
> Siria: allí tiene Rusia su única base en el Mediterráneo, de una importancia estratégica trascendental. Rusia mete sus tropas a petición de su aliado Al Asad, gobernante legítimo de Siria al que occidente y sus aliados del golfo estaban intentando derrocar instrumentalizando a hordas de fundamentalistas islámicos. Sobra decir, que si Al Asad era derrocado, la base de Tartús corría serio peligro (los rusos podían ser desalojados por el nuevo régimen, legalmente o por la fuerza)
> 
> ...



@Abstenuto no sé porqué te molestas en insistir si los usuarios @Discordante @Teuro entre otros son la(s) misma(s) persona(s) pero con diferentes cuentas.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Vídeo 18+

Cerca de Kherson se descubrió una cámara de tortura instalada por neonazis ucranianos.

En el interior de la habitación se encontró un cadáver masculino sin piernas y con signos de tortura, que llevaba un uniforme militar ruso. Cerca, se encontraron jeringuillas, narcóticos, así como los estuches para American Javelins.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46682

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

La UE se pensó que se podría convivir en paz con Rusia y aprovechar su petroleo y gas mas barato, y no, con Rusia no se puede convivir en paz. 

Al menos se han dado cuenta, aunque un precio muy alto, el precio de un genocidio en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El trabajo de los CMP de Wagner en Popasna: cuatro contra ocho

En un post anterior, explicamos la importancia de Popasna para la defensa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el noreste de Donbás.

Desde hace casi dos meses se producen intensos combates en la ciudad. Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, de la Milicia Popular de la LNR, de la Cheka de Wagner y de las fuerzas de Kadyrov están asaltando diversas partes del frente.

Tenemos imágenes exclusivas de los PMC de Wagner: sólo cuatro atacantes hacen prisioneros de guerra a ocho miembros del ejército ucraniano.
#Donbass #Popasna #Rusia #Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/46680

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> No se podía saber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAMBRE, MISERIA y MUERTE las dos próximas décadas para mayor gloria de la Agenda2030


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Abstenuto no sé porqué te molestas en insistir si los usuarios @Discordante @Teuro entre otros son la misma persona pero con diferentes cuentas.



¿En serio? jaja este foro está lleno de gente con mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

La población de Bulgaria se manifiesta contra el suministro de armas a Ucrania

El pueblo está categóricamente en contra de proporcionar armas a Ucrania. El único papel que puede desempeñar Bulgaria es el de intermediario para resolver la situación.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46679

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

Este es el de Vox que menos le gusta a FedeCojo, es el que más le toca los cojones con sus ponzoñas y por sus amistades con Orban.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Se informa de explosiones en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk, Mykolayiv y Vinnytsia. Nuevos ataques con misiles están en camino.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46684


----------



## MAEZAL (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Acabo de leer que Dragui, ese Presidente no electo en Italia, propone acabar con los vetos en la UE, y que salgan adelante las decisiones por mayoría... jojojojo
> 
> He abierto un hilo al respecto, con algunos ejemplos prácticos:
> 
> ...



Pero esa proposición se podrá vetar no?


----------



## keylargof (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La UE se pensó que se podría convivir en paz con Rusia y aprovechar su petroleo y gas mas barato, y no, con Rusia no se puede convivir en paz.
> 
> Al menos se han dado cuenta, aunque un precio muy alto, el precio de un genocidio en Ucrania.



Así es. No se puede convivir con ellos. Cualquiera que haya pasado algún tiempo en Chequia, Polonia o las Repúblicas Bálticas lo verá de forma inmediata. Fue sacar sus garras de allí esta gentuza tarada mental y empezar a prosperar. 

Los rusos que han quedado allí son la escoria de la sociedad, gente a la que no se puede integrar en el mundo civilizado.

Ahora sólo les queda obligar a bombazos a que Ucrania, Georgia o Moldavia sigan bajo su órbita.

El páis más criminal, cafre y repugnante sobre la Tierra. Hay que decir basta.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

El Gauleiter de Odessa, Nazi Marchenko de Aydar, ha declarado la guerra a la televisión por satélite en Odessa, ya que los propietarios de antenas parabólicas siguen viendo la televisión rusa. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46685


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

_El actor y alpinista estadounidense James Velásquez se encuentra finalmente en el frente aprendiendo rápidamente que probablemente no está hecho para la guerra._




Luego a un payasete de estos le pegan un merecido tiro y Putin es malo...


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Además de los ataques en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk, Mykolaiv y Vinnytsia, también ha habido ataques en las regiones de Kirovohrad, Ternopil, Lviv y Odessa. Hoy ha ido cuesta abajo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46686


----------



## frangelico (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé si O'Reilly sigue teniendo alguna influencia. Pero es un buen ejemplo de lo que piensa el área republicana dura de USA: nukear a Rusia.



Este qué es, uno de esos predicadores luteranos medio idiotas ? Aunque por el apellido debería ser un católico alcohólico hijo de primos o de hermanos, pero quién sabe.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

Con suerte serán las armas de Sanchez.


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Hoy se ha erigido un monumento a una famosa abuela en la calle del 50 aniversario de Belgorod.

t.me/Soldierline/5351


----------



## kasperle1966 (3 May 2022)

*Un Par De Puntos De Medios*

1. Larry Johnson publicó ayer un artículo muy bueno de su amigo sobre Maskirovka y el engaño en la Operación Z. 



> _engaño _ Los soviéticos fueron probablemente los mayores maestros del engaño en el campo de batalla que jamás haya existido. Recomiendo el libro de David Glantz para aquellos que quieran hacer un estudio real de él y para aquellos que quieren una introducción más corta sugiero este ensayo ("uno está asombrado por las ilusiones del mago de objetos que desaparecen y aparecen"). Algunos en Occidente pueden recordar el ejército fantasma del Día D, pero, que yo sepa, esta fue la única vez que los aliados occidentales engaño a esta escala. Como dejan claro las referencias anteriores, los soviéticos hizo operaciones de engaño en esta escala todo el tiempo - dummy vehículos, huellas de tanques falsas, movimiento silencioso, luces que se mueven por la noche, altavoces que hacen ruidos de motores, ataques fingidos, tráfico de radio, animando cuidadosamente al enemigo a ver lo que quería ver; como casa dice que casi siempre engañaban a los alemanes. Y no solo entonces, el El ataque de 1939 en Khalkhin Gol sorprendió a los japoneses: "no teníamos idea previa". Uno puede estar seguro de que el ejército ruso ha heredado este talento. _



Lea todo en el blog de Larry, es excelente. 
2. The Hill, siempre un trapo neoconservador y excepcionalista, de repente se vio afectado por un ataque de claridad y en un artículo de opinión concluyó: 


> _Las sanciones occidentales sin precedentes dirigidas por Estados Unidos contra Rusia se han comparado con armas económicas de destrucción masiva (ADM) que en última instancia destruirían la economía rusa. En realidad, las sanciones son como una espada de doble filo: infligen dolor a Rusia pero también imponen costos a quienes las imponen. Occidente, de hecho, está atrapado en una trampa: las sanciones y la profundización del conflicto, al ayudar a elevar los precios mundiales de las materias primas y la energía, se traducen en mayores ingresos para Moscú a pesar de una disminución significativa en sus exportaciones. Y los precios internacionales más altos, al alimentar la inflación, significan problemas políticos en casa para quienes están detrás de las sanciones. _



No jodas, genios. ¿Qué tal aprender qué es la economía real y cómo funciona? El autor también hace otro descubrimiento. 


> _Mire otra paradoja: a pesar de que Rusia está aislada de las arterias financieras del mundo, el rublo ruso se ha recuperado a través de la intervención estatal. Pero, como para señalar que Japón está pagando un precio  por seguir el ejemplo de EE.UU. sobre Rusia, el yen japonés (el tercera moneda más negociada) se ha hundido a un mínimo de 20 años frente a los EE. UU. dólar, clasificándose este año como la peor desempeño de las 41 monedas rastreadas, peor que el rublo. _



En general, Rusia está haciendo de la rusofobia un lujo muy caro. Pero el autor SÍ da una explicación sensata de por qué la Operación Z procede de la forma en que procede. 


> _de Biden creencia  que “esta guerra podría continuar por mucho tiempo” está respaldado por el presidente de el Estado Mayor Conjunto General Mark Milley, quien testificó que él espera que dure años . Pero a medida que el conflicto se prolonga y los efectos boomerang de las sanciones profundizar la crisis del costo de vida, las divisiones en el campo occidental se ampliará y se establecerá la “fatiga de Ucrania”. A Occidente no le quedará más remedio que negociar con Putin para poner fin al conflicto , como predijo  por Javier Solana, un ex jefe de la OTAN que también se desempeñó como ministro extranjero. Tales negociaciones serán vitales para detener la destrucción y evitar que Europa pague el precio principal. _



Verá, Rusia PUEDE darse el lujo de ser metódica y deliberada en su desmilitarización de Ucrania, Occidente no puede, simplemente no tiene tiempo. Y esa es la diferencia, estratégica, entre la economía real y la virtual. A nadie le importa lo que cree Biden o qué tipo de pronósticos, tradicionalmente incorrectos, produjeron todos esos think-tanks de DC, la realidad "sobre el terreno" tiene su propia mente y aquellos que no la entienden están condenados al fracaso. Por supuesto noticias como esta: 
*



China denuncia el dominio del dólar estadounidense al comprar carbón ruso con yuanes

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
también enviar escalofríos a muchos en DC porque todo eso es solo el espectáculo que se desarrolla de la destrucción del dominio del dólar estadounidense. Verá, uno no puede acusarme de rah-rah ruso, todo lo que publiqué aquí está tomado de fuentes estadounidenses. Repite después de mí: la realidad es una perra. 

*Reminiscence of the Future...*


----------



## Giordano Bruno (3 May 2022)

Han llegado ya,los tanques Rusos a París? Ahhhhh no espera que se quedan sin gasofa a 30km de cruzar la frontera


----------



## Harman (3 May 2022)

Se lanzan cinco ataques con misiles contra Lviv.
La defensa aérea está operando en la zona de Kiev. Se informa de varias explosiones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46687


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

Otro tontaco pro-ucro poniendo fotos de municiones en tuiter, a ver lo que tardan los Khinzal...


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este qué es, uno de esos predicadores luterana medio idiotas ? Aunque por el apellido debería ser un católico alcohólico hijo de primos o de hermanos, pero quién sabe.



Creo que ya está fuera del circuito por tener la picha poco quieta, pero fue durante muchos años el presentador estrella de la FOX. El tipo era muy influyente, e imagino que seguirá siéndolo entre los sectores republicanos más imperialistas. Una especie de Fede en radical con menos talento.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

@El Mercader dijo;

_"Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo."_

Cierto... Pero la avaricia de occidente ha sido su perdición. Esto es lo que iba a pasar pero ahora no, ya que como

_Ñi ñi ñi 


Ni qiiri pigir in Riblis ñi ñi _

Rusia dijo Ok, pagáis en euros pero tenéis que abrir una cuenta + comisión de cambio a rublos

De esta forma si por

1.000 euros tienes 70.000 rublos

Si sube el rublo un 10% pues Rusia tendrá un 10% más de euros .

Si el Rublo baja digamos se pone a 140 el euro

Tendrá limpios 500 euros por cada 70.000 rublos, pero habrá ido acumulando euros todo este tiempo con los que podrá comprar cualquier cosas o rublos

Diferencias?

1. Ahora hay una demanda de miles de millones extras mensuales en rublos 
2. Los euros no están en bancos europeos sino en los bancos rusos


----------



## Nico (3 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ergo desvincularse del gas ruso tiene unas consecuencias muy claras. Y para las empresas no son aceptables puesto que esta en juego la supervivencia de muchas.




Empresas con uso intensivo de gas mudándose a Rusia luego de la guerra en 3, 2, 1...  

Mira por donde, cuando todo termine, saldrá beneficiándose Rusia... en vez de exportar "gas", pasará a exportar "cosas donde se usa mucho gas para fabricarlas".

Gol del tito Putin.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Han llegado ya,los tanques Rusos a París? Ahhhhh no espera que se quedan sin gasofa a 30km de cruzar la frontera


----------



## juanmanuel (3 May 2022)

La moneda en cuestion no es una moneda para uso personal. Es una moneda virtual para usar en el intercambio de bienes y servicios entre paises sudamericanos.
Es una moneda de referencia para darle un valor unico en toda sudamerica.
Se compran y venden bienes y servicios en "Sur". Se compensan importaciones y exportaciones y las diferencias se pueden pagar en monedas nacionales, euros, dolares.
Cada pais mantiene su propia moneda. Pero se disminuye mucho el uso de dolares y, quien sabe, con el tiempo se limita su uso hasta hacerlo desaparecer, o no.
Si se implementa este mecanismo, en caso de que un pais se vea afectado por sanciones va a tener una valvula de escape ya en funcionamiento.
No sera la panacea universal, pero algo ayuda.


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Eso se está haciendo.
Y sí, sirve para ir enviando mensajes, vía capilaridad de relaciones sociales.
Pero no tiene el mismo efecto en la directa retaguardia.
Dejar que una unidad fuertemente castigada se repliegue sirve para informar a todo el resto de contingente de la retaguardia de lo duras que son las cosas. Si esa unidad ha tenido muchas pérdidas, y es recompuesta junto con nuevos reclutas y miembros de otras unidades, toda la nueva unidad queda "contaminada" por el posible desánimo.
Una compañía de 150 bravos y aguerridos soldados va al frente, llenos de ardor guerrero y equipamiento nuevecito para luchar contra los rusos.
A las 2 semanas, retornan 90, la mitad heridos o enfermos, todos desnutridos, fatigados, desanimados, sucios,....y con menos de la mitad de equipamiento..... La moral de las tropas es muy elástica, pero no es infinita.


----------



## frangelico (3 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Y a más... al sustituir armas Europeas o Rusas por las USAs, te quitas soberanía de contra quién haces guerra..., si das Leopards y Migs para sustituirlos por Abrahms y F 18 o 16, tu espectro de contra quién puedas guerrear, se reduce al necesitar permiso del amigo americano para usarlas.
> España no debe soltar sus Leopards sino actualizarlos y los que tienen MIGS tienen joyas, tambien los Grippen nuevos molan y sus costes de operación son bajos.



Por eso la India tiene 300 Sukhoi y últimamente ha comprado Rafale, pero a la vez tiene P-8 y C-17. Ellos van a lo que mejor les funciona.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Vaya salva de misiles, ¿no?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> @El Mercader dijo;
> 
> _"Ojito, que un rublo muy, muy fuerte tampoco es bueno. Si te pagan en rublos, al ser los mismos muy fuertes, cada vez te van a pagar menos rublos. Si en un futuro el Rublo cae, lo que te han pagado se va a depreciar un huevo."_
> 
> ...



Mande? 

Vuelve a leer lo que has escrito. A ver si encuentras el disparate. 

Si no, ya te lo digo yo. Aquí tienes una pista:

"Si sube el rublo un 10% pues Rusia tendrá un 10% más de euros"


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Papa Francisco dijo que los “ladridos de la OTAN a la puerta de Rusia” pueden haber llevado a la invasión de Ucrania. *
> 17:17 || 03/05/2022











Papa Francesco: «Putin non si ferma, sono pronto a incontrarlo a Mosca» | Intervista esclusiva


Intervista a Papa Francesco: «Da Putin non abbiamo ancora ricevuto risposta. Zelensky? L’ho chiamato il primo giorno di conflitto, ma ora non è il momento di andare a Kiev Ho parlato 40 minuti con il patriarca Kirill, gli ho detto: non siamo chierici di Stato. L’Italia sta facendo un buon...




www.corriere.it




De la entrevista al Papa (extraido lo referente a la Guerra)

El Pontífice puso en fila todos los intentos y repitió varias veces que estaba dispuesto a ir a Moscú. *El primer día de la guerra, llamé por teléfono al presidente ucraniano Zelensky", dijo el Papa Francisco, "pero no llamé a Putin. *Tuve noticias de él en diciembre para mi cumpleaños, pero esta vez no, no llamé. Quería hacer un gesto claro que todo el mundo pudiera ver y por eso me dirigí al embajador ruso. Le pedí una explicación, le dije "por favor, deténgase". *Entonces le pedí al cardenal Parolin, tras veinte días de guerra, que enviara a Putin el mensaje de que estaba dispuesto a ir a Moscú. *Por supuesto, era necesario que el líder del Kremlin concediera algunas ventanas. Todavía no hemos tenido respuesta y seguimos insistiendo, aunque me temo que Putin no puede ni quiere acudir a esta reunión en este momento. Pero, *¿cómo es posible que no se detenga semejante brutalidad?* Hace veinticinco años vivimos lo mismo con Ruanda".

*La preocupación del Papa Francisco es que Putin, por el momento, no va a parar.* También intenta razonar sobre las raíces de este comportamiento, sobre las motivaciones que le empujan a una guerra tan brutal. *Tal vez "los ladridos de la OTAN a la puerta de Rusia" llevaron al jefe del Kremlin a reaccionar mal y desencadenar el conflicto. "Un enfado que no puedo decir si fue provocado", se pregunta, "pero quizás fue facilitado".*

Y ahora los que se preocupan por la paz se enfrentan a la gran cuestión del suministro de armas por parte de las naciones occidentales a la resistencia ucraniana. Una cuestión que no encuentra a todos de acuerdo, que divide al mundo católico y al pacifista. El Pontífice tiene dudas, su doctrina siempre ha tenido como centro el rechazo a la carrera armamentística, el no a la escalada en la producción de armas que tarde o temprano alguien decide poner a prueba en el campo, causando muerte y sufrimiento. *"No sé responder, estoy demasiado lejos, a la pregunta de si es correcto abastecer a los ucranianos", razona, "lo que está claro es que allí se están probando armas". Los rusos saben ahora que los tanques son poco útiles y están pensando en otras cosas. Para eso se hacen las guerras: para probar las armas que hemos producido. Esto es lo que ocurrió en la guerra civil española antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.* *El comercio de armas es un escándalo y pocos lo combaten. *Hace dos o tres años, un barco llegó a Génova cargado de armas que iban a ser transferidas a un gran carguero para su transporte a Yemen. Los trabajadores del puerto no querían hacerlo. Dijeron: pensemos en los niños de Yemen. Es algo pequeño, pero un bonito gesto. Debería haber muchos como este.

Las palabras de Francisco, en la conversación, siempre vuelven a lo que es correcto. Muchos le han preguntado por el gesto simbólico de una visita a Ucrania. He enviado al cardenal Michael Czerny, (prefecto del Dicasterio para la Promoción del Desarrollo Humano Integral) y al cardenal Konrad Krajewski, (limosnero del Papa) que ha ido por cuarta vez. P*ero siento que no debo ir. Tengo que ir a Moscú primero, tengo que reunirme con Putin primero. Pero yo también soy sacerdote, ¿qué puedo hacer? Hago lo que puedo. Si Putin abriera la puerta...".*

¿Podría el Patriarca Kirill, jefe de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, ser el hombre capaz de convencer al líder del Kremlin para que abra la puerta? El Pontífice negó con la cabeza y dijo: *"Hablé con Kirill durante 40 minutos a través del zoom. Los primeros veinte minutos me leyó todas las justificaciones de la guerra. Escuché y dije: no entiendo nada de esto. Hermano, no somos clérigos del Estado, no podemos usar el lenguaje de la política, sino el de Jesús.* Somos pastores del mismo pueblo santo de Dios. Por eso debemos buscar caminos de paz, detener el fuego de las armas. El Patriarca no puede convertirse en el monaguillo de Putin. Tuve una reunión concertada con él en Jerusalén el 14 de junio. Habría sido nuestro segundo encuentro cara a cara, nada que ver con la guerra. Pero ahora incluso él está de acuerdo:* "paremos, podría ser una señal ambigua".

"Mi alarma no era un mérito, sino sólo la constatación de la realidad: Siria, Yemen, Irak, en África una guerra tras otra. Hay intereses internacionales en todo ello.* Es impensable que un estado libre pueda hacer la guerra a otro estado libre. En Ucrania fueron otros los que crearon el conflicto. Lo único que se achaca a los ucranianos es que reaccionaron en el Donbass, pero estamos hablando de hace diez años. Ese argumento es viejo. Por supuesto que son un pueblo orgulloso. Por ejemplo, *cuando para el Vía Crucis había dos mujeres, una rusa y otra ucraniana, que tenían que leer la oración juntas, hicieron un escándalo.* Así que llamé a Krajewski, que estaba allí, y me dijo: para, no leas la oración. Tienen razón, aunque no lo entendamos del todo. Así que se mantuvieron en silencio. Tienen una susceptibilidad, se sienten derrotados o esclavizados porque pagaron mucho en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Muchos hombres murieron, son un pueblo martirizado. Pero también estamos atentos a lo que pueda ocurrir ahora en Transnistria".

La conversación sobre la guerra llega a su fin y el resumen parece pesimista:* "No hay suficiente voluntad de paz - es la amarga observación de Francisco - la guerra es terrible y hay que gritarla. Por eso he querido publicar un libro con Solferino con el subtítulo El valor de construir la paz.

Cuando me reuní con Orbán, me dijo que los rusos tienen un plan, que el 9 de mayo todo terminará. *Espero que sea así, para que se pueda entender también la velocidad de la escalada de estos días. Porque ahora no es solo el Donbass, es Crimea, es Odessa, le quita el puerto del Mar Negro a Ucrania, es todo. *Soy pesimista, pero debemos hacer todos los gestos posibles para detener la guerra.*


----------



## Magick (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se puede ser más o menos tonto para ser Papa pero no para ascender en la escala jesuita.



para enmarcar.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Papa Francesco: «Putin non si ferma, sono pronto a incontrarlo a Mosca» | Intervista esclusiva
> 
> 
> Intervista a Papa Francesco: «Da Putin non abbiamo ancora ricevuto risposta. Zelensky? L’ho chiamato il primo giorno di conflitto, ma ora non è il momento di andare a Kiev Ho parlato 40 minuti con il patriarca Kirill, gli ho detto: non siamo chierici di Stato. L’Italia sta facendo un buon...
> ...



Me pone nervioso coincidir con el montonero Bergoglio.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

Me escama lo que ha dicho el Jefe del Estado del Vaticano que le ha dicho el Jefe del Estado de Hungría sobre que el 9 de MAyo todo habrá ´acabado¨, ¨terminado¨ o ¨finalizado¨. A saber lo que ha entendido un argentino que le ha dicho un húngaro que le ha asegurado un ruso. Espero que no sea como el ¨teléfono estropeado¨, porque si se comunican en inglés y Putin le ha dicho a Orban ¨terminated¨, estamos jodidos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Os traigo el canguelo putinitos



Estan abrasando muchisima chatarra orca por Jarkov a placer.
No va a ser tan facil exterminar a los ucranianos.


----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder que precisión.



*Como sera el ánimo de los tanquistas..??* cuando saben que solo están siendo tiro al blanco, cuando están en campo abierto...


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

Empiezo a entender que la "caza de brujas" comunistas en EEUU estuvo basado en hechos reales


----------



## Alvin Red (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Fase 1
> - llenar Ucrania de misiles antitanque y manpads
> 
> Fase 2.
> ...



¿Llenar Ucrania de mercenarios pues no creo que haya tropa suficiente?


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)




----------



## TOJO_3 (3 May 2022)

De crio me llevaron mis padres a verles a La Casilla en Bilbao. Sería por el 80.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Pero como no tenían para todos, primero asesinaron a más de la mitad.



Otro de los  regresa al hilo


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Sí, he pensado lo mismo varias veces. Todos los subestiman por alguna razón.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Según 'Avia', este sería el general canadiense:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Sep, y nos tenemos que enterar a traves de propagandistas del kremlin lo que paso con Kennedy. Odviamente que lo mato el kremlin.



rejon dijo:


> Empiezo a entender que la "caza de brujas" comunistas en EEUU estuvo basado en hechos reales


----------



## ZHU DE (3 May 2022)

Un tipo que ve la imagen de Guevara y le entra urticaria.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según 'Avia', este sería el general canadiense:



Espero que les compense no haber hecho justicia rápida con el mercenario. Este pollo terminará cambiado por alguien.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un tipo que ve la imagen de Guevara y le entra urticaria



Eso es síntoma de estar mental y moralmente sano.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)

*Israel asignará una cuota para el tratamiento de los soldados ucranianos heridos en la guerra en los hospitales israelíes.*

Así lo informó la embajada de Ucrania en Israel.


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 May 2022)

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial". 
Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.


----------



## juanmanuel (3 May 2022)

Yo creo que a veces se les da a los USA una calidad de genios del mal muy sobreestimada.
No es porque sean unos idiotas, sino porque no es tan facil coordinar todas las variables, a veces contradictorias, que te benefician.
Por ejemplo; debilitar a la UE supone futuros beneficios para la industria USA, pero no todo va a ir a USA, tambien van a ganar China, Japon, Corea, la misma Rusia y otros. Ademas debilitar a tu principal aliado tambien te debilita. Digamos que en las sanciones a Rusia no fuese la UE sino Guatemala quien acompañase a USA, evidentemente el efecto seria casi nulo.
Otro caso, el petroleo. USA hace caer el precio del petroleo para perjudicar a Rusia, debilitar a Iran y derrumbar el gobierno de Venezuela. Peeeeero, al mismo tiempo beneficia a su mayor adversario, China, con el acceso a enormes cantidades de energia a precio de regalo, ademas destruye su propia industria de extraccion de petroleo por fracking.
Entonces decide provocar un aumento exorbitante de los precios del petroleo y de los fosiles para energia.
Perjudica enormemente a China y resucita a la industria del fracking, peeeeeeeero salva al gobierno de Maduro, los ayatolas estan de conga y a Putin hay que construirle un nuevo deposito para los camiones de dinero entrando.
La realidad es mas compleja de lo que a muchos les gustaria.


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



No tiene cara dura ni nada, aquí que no estamos en guerra no se puede ver las Tv de los rusos, ni siquiera entrar de forma sencilla en sus web. Solo existe una verdad que es UNICA para el 90% de la población, porque el 100% de los medios cuentan la misma mierda. Que cojones dicen de los demas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

a los que os gusten las fintas del orco:


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



Nos mean en la cara y se decojonan de nosotros... Ahora Biden dice que los medios de comunicación rusos mienten y LOS SUYOS NO


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



Lo dice el senil del Ministerio de la verdá









Opinion | Biden Establishes a Ministry of Truth


The Disinformation Governance Board already looks like a partisan instrument.




www.wsj.com


----------



## capitán almeida (3 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La UE se pensó que se podría convivir en paz con Rusia y aprovechar su petroleo y gas mas barato, y no, con Rusia no se puede convivir en paz.
> 
> Al menos se han dado cuenta, aunque un precio muy alto, el precio de un genocidio en Ucrania.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tiene cara dura ni nada, aquí que no estamos en guerra no se puede ver las Tv de los rusos, ni siquiera entrar de forma sencilla en sus web. Solo existe una verdad que es UNICA para el 90% de la población, porque el 100% de los medios cuentan la misma mierda. Que cojones dicen de los demas.



Es cierto. En las democracias liberales se está realizando una limitación de la libertad de opinión inadmisible.

Pero, ojo, si fuera al revés, muchos foreros estarían en Rusia ahora mismo en un gulag. O asesinados, como muchos periodistas rusos.

Lo de occidente es terrible. Pero lo de Rusia es muchísimo peor.

Por eso no entiendo como muchos críticos con occidente se ponen de parte de algo aún peor de lo que critican.

Como esto es una mierda apoyo a lo que es una putisima mierda. Es absurdo.


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

> Desde la ciudad de Krasny Lyman (rebautizada como Lyman por las autoridades ucranianas en 2016) hay informes de que unidades de la Milicia Popular y tropas rusas han entrado en la ciudad. Además, el avance tuvo lugar desde dos direcciones a la vez: desde el este (desde el lado de Yampol, que anteriormente había estado bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF), así como desde el lado de la aldea de Stavki, que se encuentra 5-6 km de las afueras de Krasny Liman



Se toman su tiempo pero avanzan.


----------



## niraj (3 May 2022)

El territorio del Lince


El otro principio de todo, Odessa Todo lo que tiene un principio tiene un final. Eso dicen en "Matrix" , pero esto de ahora no es una pelícu...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





*El otro principio de todo, Odessa*

Todo lo que tiene un principio tiene un final. Eso dicen en _*"Matrix"*_, pero esto de ahora no es una película.

Si el principio "legal" de la crisis actual de Ucrania al que se aferra Rusia fue Kosovo, el principio "militar" que dio origen a la rebelión del Donbás fue Odessa. La matanza de la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa, el 2 de mayo de 2014.

Si con el Maidán nazi la primera zona que reaccionó fue Crimea, en el mes de marzo, realizando su referéndum de autodeterminación y pidiendo su anexión a Rusia, la matanza de Odessa fue determinante para que Donetsk y Luganks acelerasen sus planes de hacer lo mismo en septiembre y los realizaron una semana después. La atrocidad nazi está en el principio de la rebelión autodefensiva del Donbás porque, a partir de ahí, tuvieron claro que el enfrentamiento con los nazis iba a ser violento. Y que para sobrevivir hay que desnazificar.

Porque la matanza de la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa es el otro principio de todo.

Hoy Odessa sigue bajo control nazi. Un control que ha decretado el toque de queda en la ciudad desde las 22'00 horas del día 1 hasta las 05'00 horas del día 3. Los nazis tienes muy claro el porqué, sus apologistas lo ocultan, sus apoyos lo niegan. Pero el día 2 de mayo es otra fecha simbólica para entender todo lo que está pasando, y hay que recordar por qué y por qué es importante desnazificar.

Ocho años después los asesinos nazis son "héroes" para Occidente. Un Occidente que en este tiempo ha evitado presionar a Ucrania para que realizase una investigación sobre lo ocurrido (para ser exacto, han criticado la "investigación superficial" realizada, pero no han ido más allá). 

Entonces, 2014, la BBC británica, esa que hoy ensalza a los nazis, dijo que se habían perseguido a los pro-rrusos "como lo hacen los lobos con sus presas". Hoy Occidente embellece y ensalza a los lobos, los arma y los protege.

Los considerados "líderes del Maidán", eso que aparece en Wikipedia (huid de esto como de la peste) como "revolución de la dignidad", ensalzaron a los autores de la matanza diciendo que se había realizado "un acto de limpieza".

El entonces alcalde de Odessa calificó el hecho de "operación antiterrorista". Siguiendo al alcalde, mucha gente dijo esto mismo.






Los valores occidentales, la democracia Occidental, son los que echan mierda sobre los muertos y ensalzan a los autores. Uno de ellos, integrante del Batallón "Azov", ese que celebran los medios de propaganda occidentales, murió en Mariupol el mes pasado. Pero fue condecorado póstumamente por Zelensky.

Como entonces, Odessa será la clave de todo, una vez liberado el Donbás de nazis. 

Y hay que recordar con imágenes como esta. Una mujer, embarazada, estrangulada con el cable del teléfono. Es el símbolo, de quiénes son unos y por qué luchan los otros.

[_He eliminado la imagen de la mujer embarazada estrangulada por ser muy grafic_a]


Así lo celebraron los nazis, esos a los que arropa hoy Occidente.


Dice "mamá... eliminada!!!" Debajo, "gloria a Ucrania".

Y así se recuerda hoy en el Donbás.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es cierto. En las democracias liberales se esté realizando una limitación de la libertad de opinión inadmisible.
> 
> Pero, ojo, si fuera al revés, muchos foreros estarían en Rusia ahora mismo en un gulag. O asesinados, como muchos periodistas rusos.
> 
> ...



SI, lo de Rusia es terrible como la chavala que sacó una pancarta del NO a la guerra en un noticiero ruso de televisión y la misma fue condenada a la inhumana multa de 250 pavos....    Joder, los follaotan ya vaís a calzón quitao.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



Biden añadió después: "Y no como nosotros, que para celebrar el Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa llevamos varios años pidiendo a Julian Assange que venga invitado a festejarlo a USA y no se da por enterado, así es que lo vamos a tener que traer por la fuerza para felicitarle por su buen hacer y en nombre de la Libertad de Prensa que esté conforme a nuestros intereses."


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Papa Francesco: «Putin non si ferma, sono pronto a incontrarlo a Mosca» | Intervista esclusiva
> 
> 
> Intervista a Papa Francesco: «Da Putin non abbiamo ancora ricevuto risposta. Zelensky? L’ho chiamato il primo giorno di conflitto, ma ora non è il momento di andare a Kiev Ho parlato 40 minuti con il patriarca Kirill, gli ho detto: non siamo chierici di Stato. L’Italia sta facendo un buon...
> ...




Ami es que la iglesia me sobra toda. Ahí está pero no la necesito para nada. Algo así como Nueva York, ahí está pero no la necesito para nada.

Tienen una historia como para estar orgullosos. Las mayores barbaridades de la historia se han cometido en nombre de Dios.

Que yo recuerde solo ha habido dos personajes históricos que han invadido el Vaticano, Carlos I y Napoleón. Si cualquiera de los dos (mejor el primero) lo hubiera arrasado hasta los cimientos habrían hecho un gran favor.

Para hablar con Dios no se necesitan intermediarios.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

Lo van a tener crudo los rusos si los quieren desalojar antes del 9 de mayo.

Yo creo que lo dice ahora para desalentar a los atacantes.

"
*Los búnkeres de Azovstal pueden resistir un impacto directo de una bomba nuclear - CEO de la planta*


La dirección de la planta de Azovstal aseguró que 5 refugios antiaéreos en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol pueden resistir un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear.

*Fuente *: Entrevista con Enver Tskitishvili, Director General de la Planta Metalúrgica de Azovstal, para la Agencia Internacional de Noticias de la BBC

*Discurso directo de Tskitishvili *: "En 2014, cuando Mariupol estuvo bajo fuego directo de artillería pesada y la región oriental se vio particularmente afectada, comenzamos a pensar qué haríamos si la escalada continuaba hacia la ciudad.

*Comenzamos a reconstruir los refugios antiaéreos que quedaron de la era soviética. Y notaron que había 36 de ellos, y al mismo tiempo podría haber 12,006 personas en estos refugios antiaéreos.*

Y
pensamos: entendemos que hoy la planta empleaba a 10.847 personas. Y nos dimos cuenta de que podemos llamar a personas de la ciudad que vendrán y se salvarán.

Abrimos los archivos que en 1977, cuando estábamos reconstruyendo el taller de conversión, parte del taller de alto horno, producción de coque, vimos que la planta había abierto y reconstruido refugios antiaéreos. *Había 5 refugios antiaéreos muy poderosos*, que resistieron de acuerdo con las normas de la ley soviética, en ese momento, arquitectónica, el orden de *un ataque nuclear directo. Podían resistir y salvar a la gente* .

Y luego empezamos a entrenar. Todos estos años (desde 2014 hasta febrero de 2022 - ed.) Entrenamos todos los días cómo la gente bajará a los refugios antibombas, saldrá de allí, quién va a dónde y cómo será. Después de 2014, no creíamos en la historia de que todo estaría bien y que todo pasaría de alguna manera. Entendimos que la escalada era posible y teníamos que prepararnos para ello".


*Detalles: *El director general agregó que *el espesor mínimo entre el suelo y el techo de los túneles subterráneos es de 8 metros*. Pero según él, estos son túneles de comunicación, que son transiciones entre diferentes búnkeres, *pero los refugios antiaéreos en sí son más profundos.*

Tskitishvili dijo que en vísperas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, *los empleados de la planta habían creado grandes reservas de agua potable y alimentos en búnkeres, lo que les permitiría vivir allí durante mucho tiempo.* Está convencido de que esto ha ayudado significativamente a los defensores de Mariupol y a los civiles a resistir el bombardeo directo de los ocupantes rusos.

También dijo que alrededor de 300 civiles, incluidos entre 30 y 40 niños, todavía se encuentran en los refugios antiaéreos subterráneos de la planta. Además, la mayoría de las personas tienen lesiones graves y necesitan atención médica calificada.

Tskitishvili dijo que el FSB de la Federación Rusa intentó interrogar a los empleados de la planta metalúrgica, quienes fueron deportados por la fuerza al territorio controlado por los rusos. Los ocupantes rusos querían saber por los trabajadores de la planta, dónde están ubicadas las comunicaciones de los búnkeres y cómo están dispuestas las entradas y salidas a los refugios antiaéreos. Sin embargo, según Tskitishvili, los empleados pretendían ocupar puestos bajos, lo que no les permitía acceder a las instalaciones del régimen


----------



## ProfeInsti (3 May 2022)

El Alcalde de Leópolis, Andriy Sadovyi, ha alertado de varias explosiones en la ciudad ucraniana en la tarde de este martes.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> SI, lo de Rusia es terrible como la chavala que sacó una pancarta del NO a la guerra en un noticiero ruso de televisión y la misma fue condenada a la inhumana multa de 250 pavos....    Joder, los follaotan ya vaís a calzón quitao.



Si el nivel es follaotan y tal paso. No me siento cómodo en el rollo hooligan.

Pero si intentamos ser un poco honestos intelectualmente, podemos hablar. 

Lo que ha estado sucediendo en Rusia con los críticos al régimen es una barbaridad. Muchísimo peor que en occidente. Al nivel de Arabia Saudí y similares. 

Otra cosa es que te parezca bien. Hay foreros colectivistas/ nacionalistas. Ok. Es ideologia y tal. 

Pero defender a Rusia esgrimiendo valores liberales es un sinsentido. 

Si no aceptamos eso, no podemos discutir. 

Entiendo a todos los prorusos que se mueven por cuestiones sentimentales/familiares o ideológicas, pero a los críticos con occidente por falta de libertad, no. 

Es sólo resentimiento, odio o frustración.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

¿Todavía estáis con lo de Facha / Rojo? ¿no os dais cuenta de que el globalismo os quiere desunidos? Ahora mismo el enemigo común de toda persona bien nacida son las élites satánicas de NWO. ¿os queda claro?


----------



## Bocanegra (3 May 2022)

que dice el Papa que los de la otan son unos perros y me temo que la reunión en Rusia será con el Papa ortodoxo.....


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Mande?
> 
> Vuelve a leer lo que has escrito. A ver si encuentras el disparate.
> 
> ...



Si con 1 euro compras digamos 100 rublos

Si sube el rublo y con 1 euro compras 90 rublos deberás pagar aproximadamente 1.10 euros

Por tanto 10 céntimos más

Si sube el Rublo, Rusia tendrá más euros 

Por cierto las declaraciones del Papa escuecen 





Putin es parte del NWO lo que ahora es un discolo, además es un tipo importante. Conserva la amistad con Macron, quizás también con Francisco


----------



## Don Luriio (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> SI, lo de Rusia es terrible como la chavala que sacó una pancarta del NO a la guerra en un noticiero ruso de televisión y la misma fue condenada a la inhumana multa de 250 pavos....    Joder, los follaotan ya vaís a calzón quitao.



Jaja, dice que en Rusia en un Gulag...pues no me quiero imaginar si te trincan en la Ucrania usana, mejor que no te cojan vivo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Todavía estáis con lo de Facha / Rojo? ¿no os dais cuenta de que el globalismo os quiere desunidos? Ahora mismo el enemigo común de toda persona bien nacida son las élites satánicas de NWO. ¿os queda claro?



Qué es el NWO para ti? 
Quizás el problema és terminológico.


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

> La aviación rusa destruyó una serie de instalaciones militares en Ucrania con misiles de alta precisión, incluido un radar de contrabatería de fabricación estadounidense, dijo el general de división Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. “En las áreas de los asentamientos de Krasny Liman, Kramatorsk y Kamyshevakha, se destruyeron cuatro estaciones de radar para detectar objetivos aéreos, seis almacenes de municiones y cohetes y armas de artillería, así como una estación de radar de contrabatería de fabricación estadounidense”, dijo el comunicado. dijo el general.



Es informacion Rusa directa. Eso solo ha podido llegar a la linea del frente por los puentes de Dnieper.

No entiendo que se permita, la única idea seria agotar los suministros en una zona donde se tiene superioridad clara, podria ser retorcido pero efectivo. Pero tendria un coste en vidas propias que no compensaría, ademas si llega eso llega munición y refuerzos, lo que mantiene a las tropas de Kiev , evitando rendiciones masivas. Esas rendiciones masivas, si serian definitivas pero para eso tienen que cortar los suministros, solo con bombardeos masivos es más complicado.

Ya lo sacan tambien en RT









Российская авиация уничтожила на Украине РЛС производства США


Российская авиация высокоточными ракетами уничтожила ряд военных объектов на Украине, включая РЛС производства США, заявил официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es cierto. En las democracias liberales se está realizando una limitación de la libertad de opinión inadmisible.
> 
> Pero, ojo, si fuera al revés, muchos foreros estarían en Rusia ahora mismo en un gulag. O asesinados, como muchos periodistas rusos.
> 
> ...



Peor, peor, depende contra que luches. Todos los regímenes son decentes más o menos, salvo por inseguridad ciudadana ( suele ser fallo pero no propósito en la mayoría de los gobiernos sean del tipo que sean) pero puedes vivir un infierno dependiendo de si te enfrentas a lo que les fastidia, aquí sería la corrupción y ahora libertad de prensa, en Rusia otras cosas, en China otras diferentes, en países árabes la mayor represalia sería por ser mujer y luchas por tus derechos, pero para el resto... pues da igual. Se va a vivir mejor o peor en función de tu moneda , de la riqueza como país, como se distribuye y cuantos recursos puedas destinar a tus ciudadanos.

Y quien te toque arriba claro, en proporción a su riqueza. En el país del Zumosol y de las supuestas oportunidades puede llevarte a una vida bajo un puente, tan sólo por enfermedad.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si el nivel es follaotan y tal paso. No me siento cómodo en el rollo hooligan.
> 
> Pero si intentamos ser un poco honestos intelectualmente, podemos hablar.
> 
> ...



Tío, no me voy a extender mucho, pero vamos, tienes miles de informes y pruebas que demuestran que la CIA lleva censurando y manipulando a la opinión pública desde hace 100 años: En las noticias, películas, periodicos, redes sociales, organismos de todo tipo, ONG, etc. Pero nada, tú preocúpate por los rusos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

600 mil millones de pérdidas...

¿Sin contar la deuda?


----------



## niraj (3 May 2022)

"Los muertos que vos matáis gozan de buena salud"
Información de otro de los generales que desde el lado ucraniano afirmaban haber asesinado.




En marzo, engañas a tus lectores que el general Antifascista Mordvichev fue asesinado, y ya en mayo escribes que está vivo.
Cuando percibes a la población de tu país como una manada tonta
t.me/OpenUkraine/15785


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Qué es el NWO para ti?
> Quizás el problema és terminológico.



Los adalides del globalismo, los que pasito a pasito nos van metiendo en la dictadura mundial. Los que saben todo de ti gracias a las redes sociales. Los que solo buscan tu ruina y tu desesperación, Lo que te roban tu presente y el futuro de tus hijos. Los que convierten tus antaño seguras ciudades en estercoleros de las bandas, lo que te convencen de que la familia tradicional es algo a destruir, lo que te quieren solo e indefenso. Los que te mandan al paro, los que no permiten que te compres una casa en la puta vida, los del "no tendrás nada y serás feliz", los del "ateismo es lo natural", los del "el transhumanismo es bueno", etc.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

A estas alturas del partido a nadie le importa lo que diga,crea o pronostique la momia Biden;
la realidad "sobre el terreno" tiene su propia hechura y quienes no entienden, abocados al fracaso.
Por eso, Rusia puede permitirse imponer su ritmo, ser metódica y decidida en desmilitarizar Ucrania, 
Europa, ni EEUU puede hacer lo mismo, simplemente porque no tienen tiempo. Esa es la diferencia
entre la economía real y la virtual


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Un arma antitanque que va para santa. 
Bienvenidos a los años ‘20.


----------



## Bimbo (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si el nivel es follaotan y tal paso. No me siento cómodo en el rollo hooligan.
> 
> Pero si intentamos ser un poco honestos intelectualmente, podemos hablar.
> 
> ...



si si mucha libertad hay en occidente... en fin discurso de follaotan medio


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si con 1 euro compras digamos 100 rublos
> 
> Si sube el rublo y con 1 euro compras 90 rublos deberás pagar aproximadamente 1.10 euros
> 
> ...



Eso es porque lo piensas desde la perspectiva de la economía doméstica. 

Precisamente es al revés. El rublo sube porque no pueden tener más euros. 

Si tu estuvieras en Rusia, no podrías cambiar tus rublos por euros. 

Si solo te los dejarán cambiar a ti, es como dices. Pero no es así. Porque si dejaran cambiar rublos por euros pasaría exactamente al contrario. La gente vendería rublos para adquirir euros y el precio del euro subiría respecto al euro. 

Lo normal en esta situación donde los rublos no se cambian por euros es que el rublo suba frente al euro ya que el euro no puede ser comprado con rublos. No se si me explico. 

Es exactamente al revés. Mientras Europa vaya pagando en rublos gas y petróleo y los rublos no puedan ser transformados en euros porque las limitaciones a la salida de capital están cercenadas, seguirá así. 

Como ruso con rublos a ti no te beneficia en nada el tipo de cambio ya que no puedes adquirir euros ni nada en euros. 

Ya veréis que pasa cuando acabe el pseudocorralito de divisas.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un arma antitanque que va para santa.
> Bienvenidos a los años ‘20.



Nada raro para los satánicos que los dirigen.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> si si mucha libertad hay en occidente... en fin discurso de follaotan medio



'Follaotan medio'.. Nivel burbuja. Ningún argumento, sólo hooligans descerebrados. 
Que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



Corrección 
El pedófilo de Estados Unidos, bidet, ha arremetido este martes bla bla....


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

El presidente Joe Biden se dirige a Alabama para visitar una instalación de Lockheed Martin que fabrica el misil antitanque Javelin, destacando un arma que ha ayudado a Ucrania a luchar contra la invasión de Rusia



La impresora para los de siempre.
Ya pagaremos esto caro los demás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (3 May 2022)

* Informan de la captura de un General Canadiense en Mariupol.
* Diez muertos en un ataque contra una planta química en Donetsk.
* Moldavia solo tiene 10 tanques y 6.000 soldados.
* Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Lavrok: "Hitler tenía sangre judía".
* Es muy factible una miniguerra nuclear.
* Rusia instala baterías antiaéreas en el Dombass.
* La ONU informa que han sido sacadas 159 personas de Mariupol.
* Rusia concentra tropas en Jerson.
* EEUU dice que Rusia prepara un referéndum para la anexión de
Jersón, Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## Bimbo (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> 'Follaotan medio'.. Nivel burbuja. Ningún argumento, sólo hooligans descerebrados.
> Que le vamos a hacer...



escribe sobre la guerra, asuntos militares, economicos, energeticos o politicos pero tus chorradas de superioridad moral progre occidental aqui no son bien recibidas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tío, no me voy a extender mucho, pero vamos, tienes miles de informes y pruebas que demuestran que la CIA lleva censurando y manipulando a la opinión pública desde hace 100 años: En las noticias, películas, periodicos, redes sociales, organismos de todo tipo, ONG, etc. Pero nada, tú preocúpate por los rusos.



Si no lo niego. 

Es cierto. 

Pero que el deep state useño sea infecto eso no convierte a Rusia en ejemplo de nada. 

Este foro en Rusia al revés ya estaría prohibido. 

Cuidado con lo que deseas. 

Siempre puede haber algo peor.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> escribe sobre la guerra, asuntos militares, economicos, energeticos o politicos pero tus chorradas de superioridad moral progre occidental aqui no son bien recibidas



El forero Bimbo es el que decide sobre lo bien recibida o no que es mi opinión? Y tú quien eres? 

Al menos me das la opción de hablar de la guerra, asuntos militares, económicos, energéticos y políticos... 

Bueno, podría ser peor.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Los rusos continúan retirándose alrededor de Kharkov, no es la estrategia más inteligente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

oleksandrivka karjov oblast
deschatarrando non stop


----------



## Octubrista (3 May 2022)

*TRANSPLANTES de ÓRGANOS*.

Las guerras alimentan el mercado, y hay que tomar posiciones.

Sin "heridos" desauciados, no hay órganos a extraer.


----------



## rejon (3 May 2022)




----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Buratinos hasta Lemberg!



Que valiente.


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Buratinos hasta Lemberg!



Que valiente.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eso es porque lo piensas desde la perspectiva de la economía doméstica.
> 
> Precisamente es al revés. El rublo sube porque no pueden tener más euros.
> 
> ...



Jo que no, a todos los que son pobres y si además no puedes llevarte fuera lo que extraigas del país ni te cuento. Si no tienes problemas, por ejemplo, para comprar por aliexpress, pues tendrás carencias, no te digo que no pero muchas menos que con una economía liberalizada. Menos con un país que tiene comida y energía y con voluntad de no hacer como la liberal Argentina que llena de comida la veía pasar hacia otros mercados.

No es mayor problema que el resto tenga un móvil Iphone y tu no lo puedas tener si no lo tiene tu vecino o si solo hay 100 en el país porque no crea diferencias sociales con tu grupo social. Suele ser más problemático que tres no coman y otros vayan al mejor restaurante del mundo porque ahí no hay grupo social que valga.


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Soldados rusos encontraron en el teléfono móvil de un prisionero ucraniano que había matado a rusos. Desafortunadamente, un poco más tarde, exhaló por sus heridas.


----------



## Azrael_II (3 May 2022)

"
*Los búnkeres de Azovstal pueden resistir un impacto directo de una bomba nuclear - CEO de la planta*


La dirección de la planta de Azovstal aseguró que 5 refugios antiaéreos en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol pueden resistir un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear.

*Fuente *: Entrevista con Enver Tskitishvili, Director General de la Planta Metalúrgica de Azovstal, para la Agencia Internacional de Noticias de la BBC

*Discurso directo de Tskitishvili *: "En 2014, cuando Mariupol estuvo bajo fuego directo de artillería pesada y la región oriental se vio particularmente afectada, comenzamos a pensar qué haríamos si la escalada continuaba hacia la ciudad.

*Comenzamos a reconstruir los refugios antiaéreos que quedaron de la era soviética. Y notaron que había 36 de ellos, y al mismo tiempo podría haber 12,006 personas en estos refugios antiaéreos.*

Y
pensamos: entendemos que hoy la planta empleaba a 10.847 personas. Y nos dimos cuenta de que podemos llamar a personas de la ciudad que vendrán y se salvarán.

Abrimos los archivos que en 1977, cuando estábamos reconstruyendo el taller de conversión, parte del taller de alto horno, producción de coque, vimos que la planta había abierto y reconstruido refugios antiaéreos. *Había 5 refugios antiaéreos muy poderosos*, que resistieron de acuerdo con las normas de la ley soviética, en ese momento, arquitectónica, el orden de *un ataque nuclear directo. Podían resistir y salvar a la gente* .

Y luego empezamos a entrenar. Todos estos años (desde 2014 hasta febrero de 2022 - ed.) Entrenamos todos los días cómo la gente bajará a los refugios antibombas, saldrá de allí, quién va a dónde y cómo será. Después de 2014, no creíamos en la historia de que todo estaría bien y que todo pasaría de alguna manera. Entendimos que la escalada era posible y teníamos que prepararnos para ello".


*Detalles: *El director general agregó que *el espesor mínimo entre el suelo y el techo de los túneles subterráneos es de 8 metros*. Pero según él, estos son túneles de comunicación, que son transiciones entre diferentes búnkeres, *pero los refugios antiaéreos en sí son más profundos.*

Tskitishvili dijo que en vísperas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, *los empleados de la planta habían creado grandes reservas de agua potable y alimentos en búnkeres, lo que les permitiría vivir allí durante mucho tiempo.* Está convencido de que esto ha ayudado significativamente a los defensores de Mariupol y a los civiles a resistir el bombardeo directo de los ocupantes rusos.

También dijo que alrededor de 300 civiles, incluidos entre 30 y 40 niños, todavía se encuentran en los refugios antiaéreos subterráneos de la planta. Además, la mayoría de las personas tienen lesiones graves y necesitan atención médica calificada.

Tskitishvili dijo que el FSB de la Federación Rusa intentó interrogar a los empleados de la planta metalúrgica, quienes fueron deportados por la fuerza al territorio controlado por los rusos. Los ocupantes rusos querían saber por los trabajadores de la planta, dónde están ubicadas las comunicaciones de los búnkeres y cómo están dispuestas las entradas y salidas a los refugios antiaéreos. Sin embargo, según Tskitishvili, los empleados pretendían ocupar puestos bajos, lo que no les permitía acceder a las instalaciones del régimen


Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eso es porque lo piensas desde la perspectiva de la economía doméstica.
> 
> Precisamente es al revés. El rublo sube porque no pueden tener más euros.
> 
> ...



Te entiendo. Pero no hablo del ruso común hablo de Rusia, los bancos de cambio tienen millonadas de euros


----------



## ccartech (3 May 2022)

Ataques con misiles informados desde muchas ciudades ucranianas, Vinnitsa, Lvov, Dnepropetrovsk, Kiev, Kirovgrad, Odessa.


----------



## Honkler (3 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El presidente de Estados Unidos, Biden, ha arremetido este martes contra Rusia con motivo del Día Mundial de la Libertad de Prensa, afirmando que el Kremlin ha "reforzado" su control sobre la sociedad civil. Rusia ha aprobado una ley que criminaliza la "desinformación" sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que en Moscú y medios de comunicación conocen como "operación militar especial".
> Biden ha censurado que la ley en cuestión está destinada a "silenciar" a quienes dicen la verdad. "Frente a la elección de la represión y la censura o la amenaza de represalias, los periodistas rusos y otros miembros de los medios han tomado la difícil decisión de huir de su país", ha agregado.



Habló de putas la tacones,,,


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Eso es porque lo piensas desde la perspectiva de la economía doméstica.
> 
> Precisamente es al revés. El rublo sube porque no pueden tener más euros.
> 
> ...



Cuando se firme la paz y acaben las sanciones, y dejen de estar intervenidos los mercados monetarios, y se puedan intercambiar monedas libremente, el euro y el rublo cotizarían a como dijera el libre mercado, pero entretanto hay una economía de guerra.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 May 2022)

Hay que tener poca verguenza de venir a pontificar y a dar lecciones de "algo" SIN HABER RECIBIDO AÚN LA CUARTA DOSIS 
Pero como os vamos a tomar en serio, si sois un chiste andante. En serio, hay que empezar a pedir certificados de vacunación para interactuar.
¿Creíais que os iba a salir gratis o que?


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es informacion Rusa directa. Eso solo ha podido llegar a la linea del frente por los puentes de Dnieper.
> 
> No entiendo que se permita, la única idea seria agotar los suministros en una zona donde se tiene superioridad clara, podria ser retorcido pero efectivo. Pero tendria un coste en vidas propias que no compensaría, ademas si llega eso llega munición y refuerzos, lo que mantiene a las tropas de Kiev , evitando rendiciones masivas. Esas rendiciones masivas, si serian definitivas pero para eso tienen que cortar los suministros, solo con bombardeos masivos es más complicado.
> 
> ...



Un día más de absurdidades y de inacción. Cada día vemos más armamento en manos ucronazis. Y cada día advertimos más estancamiento. Un día menos para la confirmación absoluta del desastre. Putin está claro que sigue apostando por firmar un alto el fuego y que le levanten las sanciones... Me temo que no va a ser así, o una componenda que le dejará igual que al principio pero peor. De los soldados que lo están dando todo, incluida la vida para qué hablar. Me cabrea que su sacrificio vaya a ser en vano, sólo por la estulticia y pusilanimidad de los dirigentes políticos.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> 'Follaotan medio'.. Nivel burbuja. Ningún argumento, sólo hooligans descerebrados.
> Que le vamos a hacer...



Yo ya te he dado mi argumentación: Occidente lleva más de cien años manipulando y censurando de una forma que hasta mete miedo... Pero desde luego, como no vivo en Rusia (¿tú si?) no puedo opinar sobre lo que pasa en Moscú. ¿Tú sí? ¿o es que lo has leído en el New York Times?


----------



## Julc (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si el nivel es follaotan y tal paso. No me siento cómodo en el rollo hooligan.
> 
> Pero si intentamos ser un poco honestos intelectualmente, podemos hablar.
> 
> ...



¿La Guardia Civil rusa también minimiza las críticas contra la gestión del gobierno?


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Lo que les está diciendo ahora el ministerio de defensa de Ucrania a su población: Guerra al menos hasta final de verano.








В армії РФ кажуть, що війна запланована до вересня – ГУР


Головне управління розвідки Міністерства оборони України заявляє, що в російській армії поширюється інформація, нібито бойові дії в Україні можуть тривати до вересня цього року




www.pravda.com.ua




*El ejército ruso dice que la guerra está planeada para septiembre - GUR*
OLENA ROSHCHINA - MARTES 3 DE MAYO DE 2022 A LAS 15:13




203676

La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania afirma que el ejército ruso está difundiendo información de que las hostilidades en Ucrania pueden continuar hasta septiembre de este año.

*Fuente: *GUR del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania

*Literalmente GUR* : "Se está difundiendo información entre los militares del ejército de ocupación de que el término de la llamada" operación militar especial "está fijado para septiembre de 2022".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando se firme la paz y acaben las sanciones, y dejen de estar intervenidos los mercados monetarios, y se puedan intercambiar monedas libremente, el euro y el rublo cotizarían a como dijera el libre mercado, pero entretanto hay una economía de guerra.



Exacto y por tanto la cotización ahora mismo no indica nada. Veremos que pasa luego. Pero ahora mismo como en occidente se pueden comprar rublos es una oportunidad para inversores si aciertan con los tiempos. 

Pero de todas las inversiones, jugar con divisas me parece la más peligrosa de todas. Solo para ludópatas muy pro.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando se firme la paz y acaben las sanciones, y dejen de estar intervenidos los mercados monetarios, y se puedan intercambiar monedas libremente, el euro y el rublo cotizarían a como dijera el libre mercado, pero entretanto hay una economía de guerra.



Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:

1) Rendición de Rusia.
2) Guerra nuclear.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

que pasa que no exterminan ucranianos al ritmo que os gustaría? hacen lo que pueden, no has visto como reventaban un silo de cereal de 30 mil toneladas? 









Ucrania acusa a Rusia de robar miles de toneladas de cereales | Agrofy News


El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy advirtió que Ucrania podría perder decenas de millones de toneladas de granos debido al bloqueo de Rusia



news.agrofy.com.ar












Los ataques rusos a la red cerealista de Ucrania quieren minar la competencia - ministro alemán Por Reuters


Los ataques rusos a la red cerealista de Ucrania quieren minar la competencia - ministro alemán




es.investing.com





llorando porque el neo-holomodor quizas no termine siendo eficaz? Mucha hiel os queda por tragar



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un día más de absurdidades y de inacción. Cada día vemos más armamento en manos ucronazis. Y cada día advertimos más estancamiento. Un día menos para la confirmación absoluta del desastre. Putin está claro que sigue apostando por firmar un alto el fuego y que le levanten las sanciones... Me temo que no va a ser así, o una componenda que le dejará igual que al principio pero peor. De los soldados que lo están dando todo, incluida la vida para qué hablar. Me cabrea que su sacrificio vaya a ser en vano, sólo por la estulticia y pusilanimidad de los dirigentes políticos.


----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

*Con todo respeto pero criticar lo malo del "che"* desde la comodidad del sofá... es tener una visión sesgada de la figura del _"che.."_ es verdad que el "che" tuvo errores... pero se le admira por su empatía con el pueblo en todas sus facetas... Hay algunos historiadores que piensan que fidel se aprovechó de la ingenuidad del che...

Aun con todo.... el alcance de la figura del che en todo el mundo, sobrepasa con mucho a sus posibles yerros... y esto es debido a su gran empatía por la gente más desprotegida del pueblo...


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Cuando los nombras por su nombre de pila mola más. Así, con confianza.
XD


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Cuando los nombras por su nombre de pila mola más. Así, con confianza.
> XD



Hay que ser miserable, cobarde e hijo de puta para liarte a hostias sin parar con una persona completamente inmovilizada.
Y a estos tíos les hemos financiado nosotros y además "son los buenos". Lo que nos pase es poco.


----------



## Impresionante (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que pasa que no exterminan ucranianos al ritmo que os gustaría? hacen lo que pueden, no has visto como reventaban un silo de cereal de 30 mil toneladas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando nos expliques lo de Irak, entramos en lo de Ucrania, por mera cronología


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿La Guardia Civil rusa también minimiza las críticas contra las gestión del gobierno?



No sé si te he entendido bien.

Pero si lo que quieres recalcar son las limitaciones a la libertad de opinión aquí estoy contigo. Yo soy radical en la libertad de expresión.

Pero eso es lo que no entiendo. Entiendo a los prorusos colectivistas y a los emparejados con rusas, pero a un liberal?


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Con todo respeto pero criticar lo malo del "che"* desde la comodidad del sofá... es tener una visión sesgada de la figura del _"che.."_ es verdad que el "che" tuvo errores... pero se le admira por su empatía con el pueblo en todas sus facetas... Hay algunos historiadores que piensan que fidel se aprovechó de la ingenuidad del che...
> 
> Aun con todo.... el alcance de la figura del che en todo el mundo, sobrepasa con mucho a sus posibles yerros... y esto es debido a su gran empatía por la gente más desprotegida del pueblo...



Por qué fue un ideal para los que no tenían nada, una referencia cultural de disidencia en los países ricos, entre otras cosas. Fue el representante de la esperanza de que el mundo puede ser mejor y porque promovió valores sociales. Para eso da igual si se equivocaba o no, no deja de ser, de alguna forma, un dios pagano también, hasta más cercano por sus errores y por no conseguirlo todo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando se firme la paz y acaben las sanciones, y dejen de estar intervenidos los mercados monetarios, y se puedan intercambiar monedas libremente, el euro y el rublo cotizarían a como dijera el libre mercado, pero entretanto hay una economía de guerra.



Eso no va a ocurrir, seguramente es lo que piensa Putin. Esto es a muerte, no van a olvidar que los amenazo con sus misiles y tuvieron que salir corriendo.

No van a quitar las sanciones, nunca. Y no van a dejar en paz la zona prorusa, ni Crimea. Así que lo que tiene que hacer el gobierno ruso es espabilarse y jugar a ganar una frontera defendible, e ir modificando su economia para un largo periodo de aislamiento de occidente. Estan perdiendo el tiempo, si creen que van a llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## Egam (3 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> "
> *Los búnkeres de Azovstal pueden resistir un impacto directo de una bomba nuclear - CEO de la planta*
> 
> ... *Había 5 refugios antiaéreos muy poderosos*, que resistieron de acuerdo con las normas de la ley soviética, en ese momento, arquitectónica, el orden de *un ataque nuclear directo. Podían resistir y salvar a la gente* .
> ...



Wishful thinking.

La temperatura en el foco de explosion de una nuke: millones de grados.
A esas temperaturas se vaporiza todo.

Pero que van a decir...


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Wishful thinking.
> 
> La temperatura en el foco de explosion de una nuke: millones de grados.
> A esas temperaturas se vaporiza todo.
> ...



Es posible soportar el impacto directo de una bomba nuclear si estás a unos 800-1000 metros de profundidad. No sé qué profundidad tendrán esos túneles.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Están lloviendo Kalibers como panes en el centro y oeste de Ucrania. También uno ha visitado la Transcarpatia. 

A ver si hay suerte y destruyen todo el material que hemos enviado.


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No sé si te he entendido bien.
> 
> Pero si lo que quieres recalcar son las limitaciones a la libertad de opinión aquí estoy contigo. Yo soy radical en la libertad de expresión.
> 
> Pero eso es lo que no entiendo. Entiendo a los prorusos colectivistas y a los emparejados con rusas, pero a un liberal?



No se con quien hablas, porque le tengo en ignorados. Pero puede haber algun liberal sabio que vea hacia donde apunta occidente y apunta a donde apuntaba en los años 30. Si, ahora como con la alemania nazi hace gracia a muchos, usemoslos contra los rusos que son muy malos ( siguen siendo malos aunque no son comunistas ) , veremos en 10 años. Censura, palizas a los disidentes, escarmientos publicos en las farolas.....es una peli de terror , el problema es que ya la hemos visto y como en el primer visionado a mucho les parece bien hasta que sean sus amigos los empapelados a las farolas y azotados en publico.


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay que ser miserable, cobarde e hijo de puta para liarte a hostias sin parar con una persona completamente inmovilizada.
> Y a estos tíos les hemos financiado nosotros y además "son los buenos". Lo que nos pase es poco.



Si el vídeo no está hecho de cara al público, ese elemento está podrido por dentro. Quiero decir, si el vídeo no es propaganda para generar una reacción.


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Hahahahaha. Claro que si.
Gracias por las risas.


----------



## dabuti (3 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



Te falta:
3) Hambre y consecuente colapso en europa.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Si el vídeo no está hecho de cara al público, ese elemento está podrido por dentro. Quiero decir, si el vídeo no es propaganda para generar una reacción.



Y aún así habría, como mínimo, otros podridos por dentro, que el que ideó y escenificó tan genial idea. En este caso además no se que me asusta más, por lo que pretende conseguir como instigador.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Son fusiles Mosin Nagant, que ya se utilizaron por el ejército ruso en la Primera Guerra Mundial. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue también el arma principal de la infantería soviética. Un muy buen fusil para su época; que obviamente han sacado de algún arsenal por no tener nada más moderno que echarse al hombro.



Los que llevan los Mosin Nagant son milicias de Donetsk y de Lugansk, en un principio cuando se rebelaron si se vió bastante materíal de la 2 G.M. como subfusiles PPSh-41 y PPS-43 , e incluso rifles antitanque PTRS y PTRD que se usaron como rifles de francotirador o antimaterial.

También se ha visto algún Mosin Nagant con una mira más moderna con más aumentos.

Pero no creo que esos Mosin Nagant tuneados sean usados estrictamente porque no tengan otra cosa mejor. Creo y esto es opinión personal que los llevan más por orgullo, por cariño y tradición que por otra razón a estas alturas.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Te falta:
> 3) Hambre y consecuente colapso en europa.



Por supuesto.

El tema es que China está adelantando a Estados Unidos por la izquierda y por la derecha, así que los anglos han dado la orden que "o nosotros" o la destrucción de todo.
Para que veais lo bondadosos que son los del deep state americano....


----------



## pgas (3 May 2022)

*El liberalismo de Putin significa que una guerra más amplia está en las cartas*

1 de mayo de 2022 

El liberalismo de Putin significa que una guerra más amplia está en las cartas

*Paul Craig Roberts*

Vladimir Putin, satanizado en Occidente por su “depravación”, para utilizar las palabras del portavoz del Departamento de Defensa, John Kirby, en realidad es solo un liberal estadounidense anticuado. 

Las creencias liberales pasadas de moda del siglo XIX de Putin no son rival para el satanismo del siglo XXI de Washington. Las creencias anticuadas de Putin hacen que él y su país sean blancos fáciles para Washington. Aparentemente, Putin se perdió el discurso de Chávez en la ONU o no lo entendió.

Putin está en problemas porque su mentalidad liberal nunca ha sido capaz de comprender que Rusia tiene adversarios, enemigos mortales que pretenden su desaparición y la de Rusia. Durante los ocho años durante los cuales Estados Unidos entrenó y equipó al ejército ucraniano, Putin y su ministro de Relaciones Exteriores se refirieron a los enemigos mortales de Rusia como “nuestros socios occidentales”. Ahora, incluso con una guerra mortal en curso en la que el mundo occidental está trabajando abiertamente equipando al ejército ucraniano con armas modernas e incluso, según algunos informes, con tropas occidentales que fingen ser combatientes voluntarios para Ucrania, Putin todavía suministra energía a los enemigos mortales de Rusia. para que puedan continuar la lucha contra Rusia, y Putin continúa negándose a nacionalizar las propiedades rusas de empresas que, de acuerdo con las sanciones de Washington, abandonaron Rusia. La propiedad extranjera de Rusia es segura a pesar de que los gobiernos de los países de estas empresas han robado las reservas del banco central de Rusia convenientemente puestas a su disposición por la protegida de Putin, Elvira Nabiullina. Aunque Putin ahora denuncia a la Quinta Columna rusa, cuya efectividad en Rusia se debe enteramente a la mentalidad liberal de Putin, mantiene a Kudrin y Nabiullina en su gobierno. Es difícil encontrar algún sentido a esto.

En su discurso del 21 de marzo, ampliamente censurado en Occidente y solo parcialmente informado, generalmente fuera de contexto, Putin llamó la atención sobre la "quinta columna" de Occidente, que dijo que Occidente está usando "tratando de dividir nuestra sociedad especulando sobre pérdidas en combate". , sobre las consecuencias socioeconómicas de las sanciones, para provocar una confrontación civil en Rusia y, utilizando su quinta columna, se esfuerza por lograr su objetivo: la destrucción de Rusia”.

La quinta columna rusa es la propia gente de Putin, Kudrin y Nabiullina, integracionistas atlanticistas que prefieren Occidente a Rusia. Putin dice esto sobre ellos: “Estas personas están mentalmente en Occidente, no aquí, no con nuestra gente, no con Rusia”. Putin dijo que la quinta columna rusa considera que preferir Occidente a Rusia es un “signo de pertenencia a una casta superior, a una raza superior. Esas personas están listas para vender a su madre, solo para que se les permita sentarse en el pasillo de esta casta más alta”. Anatoly Chubais, un miembro del gobierno ruso, es una de “estas personas” de las que habla Putin. Recientemente huyó de Rusia. Kudrin también es uno de ellos, al igual que Nabiullina, el jefe del banco central que entregó las reservas extranjeras de Rusia a Occidente. Kudrin tuvo mucho que ver con la creación del sistema oligárquico, la gente que dice Putin que “tiene una villa en Miami o en la riviera francesa, que no puede prescindir del foie gras, las ostras o las llamadas libertades de género”. Sin embargo, Kudrin permanece en el gobierno de Putin.

¿Cómo entendemos a Putin, que ve tan claramente, pero sigue siendo un liberal con todas las expectativas poco realistas de los liberales? Putin observó durante ocho años lo que él llama el genocidio de Donbass. En lugar de detenerlo por la fuerza, se basó en medios liberales. Negoció con éxito el Acuerdo de Minsk. Ucrania lo firmó al igual que las repúblicas de Donbass. Francia y Alemania lo respaldaron, pero por orden de Washington Ucrania se negó a cumplir el acuerdo que firmó. El bombardeo ucraniano de las repúblicas continuó y las milicias nazis ocuparon grandes áreas del territorio de las repúblicas.

A principios de este año, Ucrania había reunido la totalidad de su fuerza armada en el este, en la frontera de Donbass, con el fin de conquistar la región de Donbass. Zelensky, el excremento que sirve como presidente títere de Washington en Ucrania, dice repetidamente que no tenía intención de atacar las repúblicas de Donbass. Pero no nos dice, si no, por qué todo el ejército ucraniano entrenado y equipado por EE.UU. y la OTAN estaba en Donbass, donde fueron fácilmente rodeados por la intervención rusa. 

Piénsalo por un minuto. Pregúntese con las fuerzas rusas en el este que luchan contra los ucranianos atrapados en la región de Donbass, por qué no hay ofensivas ucranianas desde el oeste contra la retaguardia rusa que se concentra en Donbass. La respuesta obvia es que no hay recursos militares ucranianos en el oeste de Ucrania, ya que todo el ejército estaba a punto de invadir Donbass en el este, exactamente como dice Putin. 

El liberalismo de Putin brilla también en su creencia de que limitar la intervención de Rusia a la región de Donbass para evitar la solución final de los nazis ucranianos a la población rusa del este de Ucrania, anteriormente parte de Rusia, convencería a Occidente de que es un liberal razonable. como cree erróneamente que es Occidente.

La operación limitada de Putin fue un error estratégico de la peor clase. Su naturaleza limitada significaba que el gobierno títere en Kiev podría continuar viajando libremente y pedir armas, dinero y ayuda externa, mientras que las fuerzas rusas, atascadas por el grado de Putin de evitar bajas civiles, sufrirían pérdidas innecesarias en hombres y equipos. de las fuerzas ucranianas instaladas en los centros de población utilizando a los civiles como escudos.

Rusia podría haber destruido Ucrania en una semana y reincorporado Ucrania nuevamente a Rusia donde ha estado durante tres siglos, excepto durante 1991-2022.

Pero una política tan exitosa habría molestado a los liberales rusos, quienes, sin duda, se habrían desmayado porque Putin hubiera confirmado las acusaciones occidentales de que Rusia tenía la intención de restaurar el Imperio Soviético. ¿Cómo serían recibidos los pobres queridos por sus amigos occidentales en Miami y en la Riviera francesa? Incluso los Ferrari y los collares de diamantes podrían no apaciguar a sus amantes por la ruina de su vida social y la ausencia de invitaciones.

¿Es Putin, bajo la presión de los acontecimientos orquestados por el Washington satánico y por su propia tolerancia de la quinta columna de Rusia, que permite que el banco central ruso entregue las reservas de divisas de Rusia a los enemigos de Rusia y que permite que Kudrin, miembro del gobierno, continúe para pintar cuadros de la desaparición de Rusia, capaz de llevar a cabo una guerra?

¿Qué podemos concluir? 

O Putin está demasiado limitado por la quinta columna rusa para ser efectivo o es demasiado prisionero de los delirios liberales para dar los golpes decisivos que Rusia debe dar para evitar provocaciones occidentales cada vez más graves que eventualmente resultarán en una guerra nuclear. los propios Putin y Lavrov advierten del peligro de una guerra nuclear; sin embargo, sus medidas a medias están creando las situaciones en las que pueden ocurrir errores de cálculo. Es el historial de Rusia de respuestas inadecuadas a las provocaciones occidentales lo que anima a más provocaciones.

Para ser precisos: Putin es un liberal que confía en la buena voluntad, atribuye la buena voluntad a “nuestros socios occidentales”, demuestra el compromiso de Rusia con la democracia al tolerar una quinta columna financiada y dirigida por Occidente dentro de Rusia y los medios rusos son incapaces de demostrar el poder ruso. Putin habla con fuerza, pero no proporciona la política fuerte de sus palabras. Tiene demasiado miedo de violar los principios liberales que Occidente arrojó hace mucho tiempo a la papelera de la historia.

En consecuencia, mi temor de que el liberalismo de Putin acabe en una guerra nuclear parece cada vez más probable. Occidente ha declarado que Putin debe irse. Occidente declara que tiene la intención de mantener la guerra durante una década, si no más, para drenar a Rusia de mano de obra y equipo. Los países de la OTAN están entrenando un nuevo ejército ucraniano para tomar el lugar del que Rusia está destruyendo. Esto constituye una intervención extranjera en el conflicto que Putin dijo que sería tratado como combatiente. Pero nada les sucede a los intervencionistas extranjeros en el conflicto. El Kremlin todavía les vende energía y minerales estratégicos y se niega a nacionalizar sus activos rusos.

La imagen que surge es la de un gobierno ruso tan corrompido por el liberalismo que es incapaz de defenderse a sí mismo y sus intereses nacionales. 

El riesgo es que, al final, lo único que le quede al gobierno liberal ruso sea el botón que apretar.

Putin debe haber sabido que los hechos no controlarían la narrativa de su guerra lenta y cuidadosa de las vidas de los civiles, y que la narrativa negaría su preocupación por los civiles. La narrativa expresada por John Kirby del Pentágono es: “Rusia ni siquiera intenta ser precisa en sus objetivos. Es simplemente brutalidad del tipo más frío y depravado”. La guerra limitada de ir lento ha tenido el efecto que pensé que tendría. Ha proporcionado tiempo suficiente para que Occidente se involucre de múltiples maneras que ampliarán la guerra. Washington y la OTAN ya ven la guerra como una guerra indirecta con Rusia con la intención declarada de “romperle la espalda a Rusia”. Las entregas de armas occidentales han provocado que Rusia ataque los depósitos de almacenamiento en el oeste de Ucrania. Hay informes de que "combatientes extranjeros y soldados de las unidades regulares de la OTAN están reforzando cada vez más las líneas del frente del agotado ejército ucraniano". https://www.globalresearch.ca/dangerous-crossroads-putin-warns-the-us-to-back-off-in-ukraine/5779020 

No está claro cómo las unidades de la OTAN podrían penetrar las líneas rusas para llegar a los ucranianos rodeados, pero claramente se está tramando una travesura. Hay informes de que las unidades de la OTAN se están reuniendo en Moldavia con la intención de atacar el enclave de Transnistria, una delgada franja de tierra entre Moldavia y Ucrania. Transnistria es una república separatista no reconocida que ha solicitado sin éxito la unificación con Rusia. Polonia tiene la vista puesta en recuperar la parte occidental de Ucrania y ha sugerido tropas polacas como "mantenedores de la paz" en el oeste de Ucrania. El World Socialist Web Site informa que Washington ha reunido un grupo enfocado en ganar el conflicto con Rusia. En otras palabras, las oportunidades de errores de cálculo están aumentando. The Guns of April

Claramente, el Kremlin no entendió que la intervención rusa en Ucrania debía ser devastadora y lograr una victoria rápida para evitar oportunidades de intervención occidental que condujeran a un error de cálculo. Una acción tan decisiva le habría enseñado a Occidente que los días de provocaciones sin riesgo de Rusia habían terminado, en lugar de presentar oportunidades para provocaciones nuevas y más peligrosas. Como dijo el general MacAuthor, el propósito de la guerra es la victoria, y cuanto más rápida, mejor. 

Trad Goo


estratégicamente tiene toda la razón, no se entiende la ceguera "liberal" que sufre el jremlin si no es para asolar Rusia ekoñómikamente a entera satisfacción de occidente. Un ejemplo muy esclarecedor es la comparativa armada rusa vs armada oligárquica 

*¿Qué construir?*

_Pero esta es la pregunta más interesante. La propuesta del parlamentario de Crimea de contribuir y construir un reemplazo para "Moscú" con "dinero de la gente" por alguna razón no causó entusiasmo, sino solo cierta irritación. Recientemente, han estado circulando infografías en la Web, que comparan claramente cuántos barcos de la armada y la flota de yates se han construido en Rusia en las últimas décadas, de lo que se deduce que la Armada rusa perdió por completo frente a los oligarcas nacionales en términos de tonelaje, costo y velocidad de construcción.

¿Qué es, por ejemplo, el yate Eclipse de Roman Abramovich con una eslora de 162,5 metros y un desplazamiento de 13.000 toneladas? ¿O el yate Ocean Victory de Viktor Rashnikov, de 140 metros de eslora? El yate Dilbar de Alisher Usmanov tiene un desplazamiento de 15.917 toneladas y una eslora de 156 metros. Solo verdaderos cruceros. La flota oligárquica también tiene su propio "Zamvolt": el yate "A" de Andrei Melnichenko, claramente construido a imagen y semejanza de un destructor estadounidense. En su contexto, Viktor Vekselberg con un yate Tango de 78 metros de largo parece algo modesto.


Yate "A" de Andrei Melnichenko

Mientras el país estaba en crisis, estas personas, que en un momento "rellenaron" el estado durante la privatización francamente depredadora de los años 90, construyeron superyates y compraron palacios en Occidente. Y ahora han sido "golpeados" allí, llevándose activos, bienes inmuebles y estos costosos juguetes suyos sin juicio. Probablemente, sería correcto "atar" a todas estas personas para que ni siquiera pensaran en acordar algo con el Occidente colectivo, obligándolos a pagar la construcción en Rusia no de yates de recreo, sino de nuevos buques de guerra para la Armada rusa.

Será correcto si, en unos años, las "superfragatas" del proyecto 22350M, que llevan el nombre de los patrocinadores de su construcción, ingresarán a la zona del mar lejano: Roman Abramovich, Viktor Vekselberg, Alisher Usmanov, Alexei Mordashov, Andrey Melnichenko, "Viktor Rashnikov", "Gennady Timchenko" y otros. Es irónico, pero kármicamente justo, que los misiles hipersónicos y de crucero vuelen alguna vez desde las celdas de lanzamiento universales de los barcos de la "serie oligárquica" hacia objetivos en el Reino Unido, España, Italia y Francia._


----------



## ussser (3 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Así como quien no quiere la cosa ha llamado perros a los otanistas. A ver si se anima y convoca una cruzada contra ellos.



Me parece que se está desmarcado de cara a la galería, supongo que la Iglesia no puede permitirse una foto como la del trío dd las Azores. Lo que implicaría que este va a ser un evento de los gordos.

Digo yo...


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (3 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los que llevan los Mosin Nagant son milicias de Donetsk y de Lugansk, en un principio cuando se rebelaron si se vió bastante materíal de la 2 G.M. como subfusiles PPSh-41 y PPS-43 , e incluso rifles antitanque PTRS y PTRD que se usaron como rifles de francotirador o antimaterial.
> 
> También se ha visto algún Mosin Nagant con una mira más moderna con más aumentos.
> 
> Pero no creo que esos Mosin Nagant tuneados sean usados estrictamente porque no tengan otra cosa mejor. Creo y esto es opinión personal que los llevan más por orgullo, por cariño y tradición que por otra razón a estas alturas.



Es cierto que el Mosin Nagant, a pesar de su antigüedad es muy preciso, sobre todo si hoy en día le pones una mira telescópica moderna. Lo digo porque he tenido ocasión de disparar con un Mosin Nagant fabricado en 1.943 en la fábrica (`polvorín) de Tula, con una mira telescópica original de aquella época; y a 200 metros de distancia se hacen auténticos "cacahuetes" alrededor del 10 de la diana.


----------



## Mitrofán (3 May 2022)

Meanwhile in Trabzon / Τραπεζούντα



Spoiler


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Misil ruso impacta en Transcarpatia.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se con quien hablas, porque le tengo en ignorados. Pero puede haber algun liberal sabio que vea hacia donde apunta occidente y apunta a donde apuntaba en los años 30. Si, ahora como con la alemania nazi hace gracia a muchos, usemoslos contra los rusos que son muy malos ( siguen siendo malos aunque no son comunistas ) , veremos en 10 años. Censura, palizas a los disidentes, escarmientos publicos en las farolas.....es una peli de terror , el problema es que ya la hemos visto y como en el primer visionado a mucho les parece bien hasta que sean sus amigos los empapelados a las farolas y azotados en publico.



Es horrible. Ucrania no es un estado liberal aceptable en lo que yo interpreto como occidente. Es una salvajada. Y los dejes totalitarios de Zelensky son peligrosisimos. 

Pero no se porqué estar en contra debe implicar estar a favor de los otros que no son mejores para nada. 

Por eso entiendo a todos, que no quiero decir que lo comparta, menos a los que esgrimen valores liberales para defender a Rusia solo por las imperfecciones de occidente. Lo siento, pero es absurdo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Joder… esto da para hilo propio 





Hay más mensajes, empieza aquí:


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia abren corredores humanitarios en las direcciones de Donetsk, Lugansk, Crimea y Kharkiv todos los días a partir de las 10:00 (hora de Moscú) — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

El ministerio dijo que Rusia está lista para desplegar corredores humanitarios en cualquier otra dirección y garantizar la evacuación segura de los civiles. A su vez, las autoridades de Kiev no se adhieren a los principios humanos: se registraron numerosos bombardeos de corredores humanitarios por parte de militantes de los batallones nacionales con armas pequeñas y morteros.

¿Qué más dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso?

- En Kharkiv, Nikolaev, Sumy y otras ciudades, se llevaron a cabo redadas de SBU contra residentes locales que condenaban las acciones de las autoridades ucranianas;

- Las fuerzas ucranianas colocaron vehículos blindados y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple en el territorio de las escuelas en Nikolaev;

- Más de 11,5 mil personas fueron evacuadas a Rusia desde áreas peligrosas de la RPD, LPR y Ucrania;

- 75 barcos de 17 países permanecen bloqueados en siete puertos de Ucrania.


----------



## Nico (3 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un día más de absurdidades y de inacción. Cada día vemos más armamento en manos ucronazis. Y cada día advertimos más estancamiento.




Me parece que *tus UNICAS FUENTES* son todas ucranianas.  

Harías bien en seleccionar un poco y sumar las rusas, eso te ayudará a tener un panorama más realista.

Tus apreciaciones son equivalentes a las de alguien que para opinar sobre la carne, *usa sólo fuentes veganas *como referencia.


----------



## JAGGER (3 May 2022)

Zócalos del canal de noticias derechista de Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un arma antitanque que va para santa.
> Bienvenidos a los años ‘20.



A los que somos devotos de Ntra Señora, esa imagen nos ofende sobremanera.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder… esto da para hilo propio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los demonios de satanás en estado puro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

Analizando este vídeo, muy tomada no estará la posición si plantas la bandera a dos metros del suelo.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Misiles rusos impactan hace una hora en Lvov.
La ciudad está sin electricidad, cortadas líneas de ferrocarriles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que pasa que no exterminan ucranianos al ritmo que os gustaría? hacen lo que pueden, no has visto como reventaban un silo de cereal de 30 mil toneladas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los yanquis se cepillaban una media de 200 civiles diarios en Iraq y no se despeinaron. Algún día barrieron hasta 1.000 inocentes en 24 horas. De paso destruyeron infraestructuras esenciales, agua y electricidad incluidas. Sin llegar a esas salvajadas, está claro que se necesita contundencia para lograr el objetivo, quebrar la moral y el deseo de seguir combatiendo. Los rusos en ucronazilandia están haciendo alarde de "pacifismo" exasperante. Los fanáticos nazi-onalistas ucros creo que de este modo nunca hincarán la rodilla, porque les amamanta la mafia anglo. Aunque también es cierto que la paciencia rusa y su capacidad de sufrir para vencer es grande. Esa es la única esperanza que nos queda.









Irak: Los bombardeos aéreos siegan la vida de civiles, que se encontraban en sus hogares, siguiendo el consejo de no huir de Mosul


Amnistía Internacional se ha hecho eco de la muerte de cientos de civiles, que fueron alcanzados por bombardeos aéreos en Mosul, en sus hogares o en los lugares donde se refugiaron, tras haber seguido el consejo del gobierno iraquí de no salir de la ciudad durante la ofensiva lanzada para...




www.amnesty.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder… esto da para hilo propio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Nadie le pregunta cómo?

_
“Los semiconductores son críticos para la capacidad de producción de defensa”
"Estoy decidido a garantizar que Estados Unidos mantenga la ventaja tecnológica" por encima de #China , agrega @POTUS ._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

No te quepa duda de que Rusia aplica alli toda la bestialidad que puede. El problema es que un imperio pederasta navegando en corrupcion, aborto, vozka y sida, no es capaz de desplegar suficiente cobertura de fuerza a su crimenes.



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los yanquis se cepillaban una media de 200 civiles diarios en Iraq y no se despeinaron. Algún día barrieron hasta 1.000 inocentes en 24 horas. De paso destruyeron infraestructuras esenciales, agua y electricidad incluidas. Sin llegar a esas salvajadas, está claro que se necesita contundencia para lograr el objetivo, quebrar la moral y el deseo de seguir combatiendo. Los rusos en ucronazilandia están haciendo alarde de "pacifismo" exasperante. Los fanáticos nazi-onalistas ucros creo que de este modo nunca hincarán la rodilla, porque les amamanta la mafia anglo. Aunque también es cierto que la paciencia rusa y su capacidad de sufrir para vencer es grande. Esa es la única esperanza que nos queda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dedalo00 (3 May 2022)

Quizás, lo de Azovstal se podría solucionar "limpiamente" como se hizo en la crisis de rehenes del teatro Dobrovska de Moscú. Es decir, con un tipo de agente gaseoso que deje a los nazis en un profundo sueño.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es horrible. Ucrania no es un estado liberal aceptable en lo que yo interpreto como occidente. Es una salvajada. Y los dejes totalitarios de Zelensky son peligrosisimos.
> 
> Pero no se porqué estar en contra debe implicar estar a favor de los otros que no son mejores para nada.
> 
> Por eso entiendo a todos, que no quiero decir que lo comparta, menos a los que esgrimen valores liberales para defender a Rusia solo por las imperfecciones de occidente. Lo siento, pero es absurdo.



Vamos a ver: Si nadie le hubiera tocado los cojones a Rusia en sus putas fronteras (igual que nadie se los ha tocado a USA en la suyas) esto no hubiera pasado: Europa seguiría tan ricamente con su gas y petróleo rusos y Ucrania se hubiera seguido enriqueciendo como lugar de paso del gas, como bisagra entre oriente y occidente y como pieza clave de la nueva ruta de la seda China. 

Pero los hijos de perra satánicos de la OTAN decidieron que eso de que el mundo esté en paz no es posible ni agradable para ellos. Así que ahora estamos a las puertas de una guerra nuclear o de como mínimo la destrucción económica de Europa y el hambre en el norte de África.

Sino lo ves así, lo siento: La verdad es muy jodida de asimilar y los hechos son tozudos.


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Analizando este vídeo, muy tomada no estará la posición si plantas la bandera a dos metros del suelo.



Han conquistado una caseta de aperos.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Esos jóvenes salieron en masa en 2014-2015
> 
> Alemania está llena de esos Ucranianos



Antes del 2014, una gran parte de los hombres jovenes ucranianos estaban trabajando por toda europa; Francia, Italia, Irlanda, Reino Unido, Alemania, Polonia, la propaganda otanica nos cuenta que regresan al pais para combatir, pero no es asi, movilizan lo que tienen, mucho hombre maduro, casado y con hijos, empuñando las armas, un verdadero genocidio Zelenskiano.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A los que somos devotos de Ntra Señora, esa imagen nos ofende sobremanera.



No solo es una puta herejía, es que es Satánico: La Virgen María, la señora de la paz, el amor y el cariño, con misiles en sus manos.
Quien no quiera ver que detrás de esto hay fuerzas muy oscuras es que está ciego.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Estos japos hablando de amenazas... se han olvidado de los hechos consumados en Hiroshima y Nagasaki.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No solo es una puta herejía, es que es Satánico: La Virgen María, la señora de la paz, el amor y el cariño, con misiles en sus manos.
> Quien no quiera ver que detrás de esto hay fuerzas muy oscuras es que está ciego.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## alfonbass (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos a ver: Si nadie le hubiera tocado los cojones a Rusia en sus putas fronteras (igual que nadie se los ha tocado a USA en la suyas) esto no hubiera pasado: Europa seguiría tan ricamente con su gas y petróleo rusos y Ucrania se hubiera seguido enriqueciendo como lugar de paso del gas, como bisagra entre oriente y occidente y como pieza clave de la nueva ruta de la seda China.
> 
> Pero los hijos de perra satánicos de la OTAN decidieron que eso de que el mundo esté en paz no es posible ni agradable para ellos. Así que ahora estamos a las puertas de una guerra nuclear o de como mínimo la destrucción económica de Europa y el hambre en el norte de África.
> 
> Sino lo ves así, lo siento: La verdad es muy jodida de asimilar y los hechos son tozudos.



"Tocar los huevos" es para algunos entrar en la UE...ok...si ya está todo dicho...cristalino, de hecho...


----------



## lapetus (3 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> que dice el Papa que los de la otan son unos perros y me temo que la reunión en Rusia será con el Papa ortodoxo.....



El patriarca de Moscú es tan lameculos del poder como Bergoglio en occidente.
En Ucrania tienen su propio patriarca nacionalista para no estar con Moscú. Pero todavía quedan algunas parroquias que dependen del patriarcado de Moscú, con lo que te ves a los ucronazis amenazando a los sacerdotes.
Es muy triste esto, pero se lo merecen. Nunca jamás los religiosos deben hacer seguidismo de éste o aquel gobernante.

Y de la iglesia católica ya ni hablo. Desde Constantino todo es politica y coqueteo con el poder.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Añaden estrellas en el bombardero Su-34, cada estrella significa 10 vuelos de combate sobre Ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es posible soportar el impacto directo de una bomba nuclear si estás a unos 800-1000 metros de profundidad. No sé qué profundidad tendrán esos túneles.



A esa profundidad hace mucho calor y tienes que tener buena ventilación.


----------



## llabiegu (3 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo que les está diciendo ahora el ministerio de defensa de Ucrania a su población: Guerra al menos hasta final de verano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUSTO, y el BOOOMMM será en OCTUBRE


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A esa profundidad hace mucho calor y tienes que tener buena ventilación.



a esa profundidad sólo puede haber túneles en montañas


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

*Putin INVADIÓ militarmente a Ucrania en búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia.
EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.*


Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado:
terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.
Y los ROLES estaban claros:
EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Putin le dice a Macron que está dispuesto a continuar el diálogo con el payaso ukronazi.





__





Cargando…






tass.com


----------



## @Durruty (3 May 2022)

Soldado ruso (quemado)








...esto es la guerra, no una película de Sisi


----------



## Kartal (3 May 2022)

https://www.jw.org/es/biblioteca/re...-mayo/quienes-son-cuatro-jinetes-apocalipsis/


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin le dice a Macron que está dispuesto a continuar el diálogo con el payaso ukronazi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La idea de un acuerdo la tiene Putin desde el primer minuto. Me niego a creer que el plan sea militar, es politico y equivocado al 100% en sus premisas. Occidente no quiere acuerdos.

Lo cachondo es que capados en los blancos que pueden abatir, limitados en cantidad , en la calidad de equipamiento, etc... los rusos de a pie siguen avanzando.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Tocar los huevos" es para algunos entrar en la UE...ok...si ya está todo dicho...cristalino, de hecho...



Tocar los huevos en bombardear sistemáticamente las provincias del este de Ucrania por parte de Zelensky. Tocar los huevos es prohibir el ruso en Ucrania (hablado por el 60% de la población), tocar los huevos es quemar vivas a 40 personas en Odessa. Tocar los huevos en financiar y entrenar en Canadá y el Reino Unido a miles de Nazis (sabiendo la trágica historia de Rusia con los nazis). Tocar los huevos es tener literalmente miles de mercenarios, asesores y material militar de la OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia. Tocar los huevos es amenazar con entrar en la OTAN y colocar armamento nuclear en las fronteras. Tocar los huevos es tener decenas de laboratorios con patógenos peligrosos en las fronteras rusas. Tocar los huevos es meter los hocicos en el área de influencia de una superpotencia. Tocar Los huevos es movilizar 100.000 soldados ucranianos hacía el Donbass. Tocar los huevos es corromper un país y meter al hijo de puta, pederasta del hijo de Biden como director de la mayor empresa de gas de ucrania. Tocar Los huevos es boicotear sistemáticamente los acuerdos comerciales con Rusia. Tocar los huevos es sabotear todos y cada uno de los acuerdos de paz que los rusos han puesto sobre el tapete.
¿Quieres que siga?


----------



## Top5 (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es posible soportar el impacto directo de una bomba nuclear si estás a unos 800-1000 metros de profundidad. No sé qué profundidad tendrán esos túneles.



Las cabezas nucleares están hechas para explotar a una determinada altura. Ello crea una doble onda expansiva de fuego. Para cargarse ese bunker tienes que tirar un misil que taladre previamente el terreno y luego detone.

Al principio del conflicto recuerdo que Rusia atacó un bunker ucraniano lleno de material de guerra, hecho en la época soviética, con un nuevo misil que reventó el emplazamiento. Claro que hace falta saber sobre el terreno como quedó.


----------



## Abstenuto (3 May 2022)

¿Qué sentido tiene esto?


----------



## Top5 (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tocar los huevos en bombardear sistemáticamente las provincias del este de Ucrania por parte de Zelensky. Tocar los huevos es prohibir el ruso en Ucrania (hablado por el 60% de la población), tocar los huevos es quemar vivas a 40 personas en Odessa. Tocar los huevos en financiar y entrenar en Canadá y el Reino Unido a miles de Nazis (sabiendo la trágica historia de Rusia con los nazis). Tocar los huevos es tener literalmente miles de mercenarios, asesores y material militar de la OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia. Tocar los huevos es amenazar con entrar en la OTAN y colocar armamento nuclear en las fronteras. Tocar los huevos es tener decenas de laboratorios con patógenos peligrosos en las fronteras rusas. Tocar los huevos es meter los hocicos en el área de influencia de una superpotencia. Tocar Los huevos es movilizar 100.000 soldados ucranianos hacía el Donbass. Tocar los huevos es corromper un país y meter al hijo de puta, pederasta del hijo de Biden como director de la mayor empresa de gas de ucrania. Tocar Los huevos es boicotear sistemáticamente los acuerdos comerciales con Rusia. Tocar los huevos es sabotear todos y cada uno de los acuerdos de paz que los rusos han puesto sobre el tapete.
> ¿Quieres que siga?



Pues aun hay gente que dice que no se puede atacar un estado "soberano" que hace ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A esa profundidad hace mucho calor y tienes que tener buena ventilación.



No te creas: El calor de verdad empieza sobre los 2,5 Km de profundidad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

FsVNG and SSO servicemen of the #RussianSoldiers in #Melitopol , They are elites and very well trained


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Wishful thinking.
> 
> La temperatura en el foco de explosion de una nuke: millones de grados.
> A esas temperaturas se vaporiza todo.
> ...



Estan exagerando bastante. De todas formas podrian empezar por poner 10 tos y lanzar simultaneamente 120 pepinazos.....Pero no , no se hace, si lo hicieran los escombros enterrarian las salidas. Mucho rollo pero esta claro que Putin negocia por detras, retrasando a los suyos. Ahí no hay defensa aerea, pueden tirar 100 bombas tontas de 3000kg de la URSS que son gratis sin ningun problema. Tampoco ocurre.

¿por? Pues por lo mismo que no se tiran los puentes, chanchullos y promesas ( que van a ser falsas roma no paga traidores ) entre Marcron , Putin, y sus ministros. Lo mismo los republicanos toman la superficie por su cuenta, y luego le prenden fuego a las salidas.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

Z.O.V. 
Las fuerzas armadas rusas alcanzaron 6 estaciones de ferrocarril ucraniano

El ejército ruso lanzó una serie de huelgas en centros de transporte en el territorio de Ucrania. Seis estaciones ferroviarias fueron golpeadas en el centro y al oeste del país. Esto fue anunciado por el jefe de "Ucrzaliznytsia" Oleksandr Kamyshin.

‼El ejército ruso está destruyendo las rutas de suministro de armas y combustible desde Europa.

El jefe de Ukrzaliznytsia Alexander Kamyshin dijo que hoy las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron 6 ataques con misiles en estaciones de tren en el centro y en el oeste del país, describió el daño como severo:

“... Según información operativa, no hay víctimas entre los trabajadores y pasajeros ferroviarios.
El daño a la infraestructura es severo, los detalles se aclararán después del final del ataque aéreo”.


----------



## Abstenuto (3 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Tocar los huevos" es para algunos entrar en la UE...ok...si ya está todo dicho...cristalino, de hecho...



¿Entrar en la UE? ¿Por qué dedicas unos días a enterarte de los antecedentes del conflicto en Ucrania y dejas de decir tonterías?


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La idea de un acuerdo la tiene Putin desde el primer minuto. Me niego a creer que el plan sea militar, es politico y equivocado al 100% en sus premisas. *Occidente no quiere acuerdos.*
> 
> Lo cachondo es que capados en los blancos que pueden abatir, limitados en cantidad , en la calidad de equipamiento, etc... los rusos de a pie siguen avanzando.



Eso se dice poco. USA/EU no ha expresado el más mínimo interés en una solución no cruenta.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan exagerando bastante. De todas formas podrian empezar por poner 10 tos y lanzar simultaneamente 120 pepinazos.....Pero no , no se hace, si lo hicieran los escombros enterrarian las salidas. Mucho rollo pero esta claro que Putin negocia por detras, retrasando a los suyos. Ahí no hay defensa aerea, pueden tirar 100 bombas tontas de 3000kg de la URSS que son gratis sin ningun problema. Tampoco ocurre.
> 
> ¿por? Pues por lo mismo que no se tiran los puentes, chanchullos y promesas ( que van a ser falsas roma no paga traidores ) entre Marcron , Putin, y sus ministros. Lo mismo los republicanos toman la superficie por su cuenta, y luego le prenden fuego a las salidas.



sí, a mí me da la misma impresión


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso se dice poco. USA/EU no ha expresado el más mínimo interés en una solución no cruenta.



Hombre se lo pueden explicar a Putin y sus ministros con dibujitos, pero yo que solo le dedico una parte de mi tiempo libre, y que no tengo todo un estado de 200m a mi servicio lo tengo claro. 

Tengo claro que les mandan mensajes diferentes, del tipo, no te preocupes lo que decimos publicamente es para la plebe, tu para y veras como llegamos a un acuerod, levantamos la sanciones y...


----------



## Marco Porcio (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?



Es verdad, ya lo he visto en varios helicopteros, enfocan hacia arriba donde no hay nada y tiran misiles. ¿?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es verdad, ya lo he visto en varios helicopteros, enfocan hacia arriba donde no hay nada y tiran misiles. ¿?



Aumentan el rango
Si debes volar bajo es la manera de hacerlo.


----------



## piru (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?




Están quemando munición. A mí me tocó en la mili, pero como los ruskis tienen una guerra en curso aprovechan para quemarla así antes de que les caduque.

También han recuperado los Tochka-U, que habían dado de baja, para echárselos a los ukras cuando tengan oportunidad.


----------



## Epicii (3 May 2022)

jojojo no pudo escapar disfrazado de mujer...


----------



## Caracalla (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



Derrota de la Otan y disolución fruto del colapso económico de los Países de Europa Occidental.

Ese es el final más probable en estos momentos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es verdad, ya lo he visto en varios helicopteros, enfocan hacia arriba donde no hay nada y tiran misiles. ¿?



Lo colgue hace dias, tiene un simple programita. Le marcan objetivo y les da angulo y distancia. Son cohetes de 80mm , aceleración inicial X segundos luego velocidad constante ( rozamiento y gravedad claro es por simplificar ) , suben y caen el parabola. Como un mortero, no tienen el acierto de tiro tenso pero hacen pupa de area y son un montoncito como unos 20 por contenedor y son barato bueno gratis creo que son los mismos que tiraban los hint. de la urss.


----------



## Oso Polar (3 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Las cabezas nucleares están hechas para explotar a una determinada altura. Ello crea una doble onda expansiva de fuego. Para cargarse ese bunker tienes que tirar un misil que taladre previamente el terreno y luego detone.
> 
> Al principio del conflicto recuerdo que Rusia atacó un bunker ucraniano lleno de material de guerra, hecho en la época soviética, con un nuevo misil que reventó el emplazamiento. Claro que hace falta saber sobre el terreno como quedó.



Las armas nucleares, específicamente las ojivas que contienen los Misiles Intercontinentales tienen la capacidad para destruir cualquier bunkers, esto mediante un explosión sobre el terreno "groundburst"


----------



## Marco Porcio (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Aumentan el rango
> Si debes volar bajo es la manera de hacerlo.



Gracias por intentarlo pero me dejas igual ¿para pesar menos?


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> jojojo no pudo escapar disfrazado de mujer...



SI es verdad, se vera en los medios rusos oficiales. Hay mucho rumor, que la peña se viene arriba. Esperemos.


----------



## vettonio (3 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Una vez leí que la lluvia en Titán era de metano. Líquido, por supuesto.


----------



## Peineto (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Estos japos hablando de amenazas... se han olvidado de los hechos consumados en Hiroshima y Nagasaki.




Las élites que olvidan la historia, están condenadas a repetirla.


----------



## Plutarko (3 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una vez leí que la lluvia en Titán era de metano. Líquido, por supuesto.



Pero si te vale 100000€ traer el valor de 1€ en metano es como si no existiera. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Esto lo dice el ministro de defensa ruso.



> Es completamente incomprensible que los países occidentales no presten atención a los numerosos crímenes de guerra del régimen de Kiev contra los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk y los ciudadanos ucranianos en los territorios controlados por Kiev”, dijo.
> 
> Mizintsev señaló que los países occidentales aplican una política de doble rasero, no están absolutamente interesados en realizar una investigación imparcial y, a menudo, simplemente hacen la vista gorda ante las numerosas violaciones de las convenciones internacionales por parte de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Me niego a creer que sean tan gilipollas, así que se estan riendo de los suyos. No hay otra.

Parece que los de Kiev se niegan a dar servicios bancarios, internet y telefonia a Jerson. ¿ en que guerra el enemigo interrelacionas su redes telefonicas ? Esto solo se explica con muchos maletines detras. Como no van a tener problemas si en su zona funciona la red de Kiev. Es de puta coña.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Se reportan múltiples explosiones sobre Lviv. Misiles kalivr.






Como resultado de los ataques con misiles, dos subestaciones de tracción fueron dañadas/destruidas. Detuvo el tráfico ferroviario en la dirección de Lviv que es la principal ruta por dónde se trasladan los suministros bélicos que envía la OTAN al régimen nazi. 

No hay electricidad en parte de la ciudad. "Alcalde de Lviv".


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No solo es una puta herejía, es que es Satánico: La Virgen María, la señora de la paz, el amor y el cariño, con misiles en sus manos.
> Quien no quiera ver que detrás de esto hay fuerzas muy oscuras es que está ciego.



Propaganda woke-satánica.
Es una inoculación antirazón para destrozar la capacidad de pensar y actuar cabalmente.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Derrota de la Otan y disolución fruto del colaso económico de los Países de Europa Occidental.
> 
> Ese es el final más probable en estos momentos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



No lo veo: Los anglos no lo permitirán: Antes lanzan las nukes. Son gente fanática y guiada por oscuras fuerzas (hablo de sus gobiernos, no de sus ciudadanos).


----------



## Peineto (3 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *Putin INVADIÓ militarmente a Ucrania en búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia.
> EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.*
> 
> 
> ...



O de como se plantaron a las puertas de LeningradoSan Petersburg sin pegar un tiro gracias a un imbécil llamado Gorby.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 May 2022)

*THE GUARDIAN: MARRUECOS ESPIÓ 200 MÓVILES ESPAÑOLES*


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Reporte de las últimas bajas ucranianas. 

OJO contenido bastante explícito

03/05/22 (Imágenes Fuertes) Los combatientes rusos eliminaron a un grupo de combatientes ucranianos en la región de Bakhmut durante una ofensiva en el Donbass. 




Spoiler









Las fuerzas especiales rusas destruyeron un tanque T-64 ucraniano con todo su tripulación. La Agrupación "O" continúa destruyendo al enemigo en dirección Liman. 



Spoiler


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Gracias por intentarlo pero me dejas igual ¿para pesar menos?



Un misil volando desde altura siempre tiene más rango que uno a baja cota. 
Lo ideal es lanzarlo desde altura. 
Si tu no puedes volar más alto porque minimizas el riesgo con la envoltura de vuelo de los manpads lo debes lanzar desde baja cota. 
Por eso mismo lo que tiene sentido es que el misil alcance su altura óptima lo más pronto posible. Cuanto antes lo alcance de más rango dispondrá 
Si tu disparas hacia arriba el gasto de combustible en su ascensión se compensa una vez alcanzada su altura operativa aumentando el rango. 
A ver si me he explicado bien.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Billetes para viajar en transporte público en Donetsk 







Belgorod


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

los cojones, payaso



Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Es cierto que el Mosin Nagant, a pesar de su antigüedad es muy preciso, sobre todo si hoy en día le pones una mira telescópica moderna. Lo digo porque he tenido ocasión de disparar con un Mosin Nagant fabricado en 1.943 en la fábrica (`polvorín) de Tula, con una mira telescópica original de aquella época; y a 200 metros de distancia se hacen auténticos "cacahuetes" alrededor del 10 de la diana.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?



Es para disparar los misiles vuelan bajo y levantan el morro para dispararlos, ellos tendran los calculos de la distancia, no creo que sean guiados. son los que tienen en los circulos con agujeros me parece. Desde arriba disparan directamente, pero agazapados lo hacen asi.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Continúan las labores de reconstrucción de lo destruído, igualito que los USA.



Anterior:



> Los empleados del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia han comenzado a recoger los escombros de las casas en Mariupol, para reconstruirlas.


----------



## Nico (3 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo que les está diciendo ahora el ministerio de defensa de Ucrania a su población: Guerra al menos hasta final de verano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La información se basa en que Rusia está distribuyendo material navideño ya en sus depósitos. No se preocupen, es parte de la guerra psicológica de Putin para ir avisando a los europeos, que si tiene que aguantar hasta el invierno sin enviar gas, no tiene problemas.



PD = Cuando se iniciaron las discusiones de Paz para Vietnam, la delegación norteamericana reservó las habitaciones de un Hotel, pero la delegación vietnamita, *alquiló una Villa por 5 años !!*  Finalmente las negociaciones tomaron *TRES AÑOS !!* (sólo discutir la forma de la mesa que iban a usar tomó 3 meses) 

Creo que esto es igual... repartes juguetes y adornos navideños y vas dando "idea" de tu apuro.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Si pero en este caso hay dos diferencias, la velocidad del vector que es aprovechable y la propia propulsión del misil, que lo diferencia de un mortero. Pero bueno, más o menos sí...


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los cojones, payaso



Te sobra el comentario y el calificativo de payaso. Esa manera de expresarse dice mucho de tí, y nada bueno. Y si no sabes de lo que hablas, es mejor que te quedes calladito.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 May 2022)

Los soldados de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk reciben cartas y dibujos de niños del territorio liberado. Tú también puedes enviar tu carta: 91016, Lugansk, área de Héroes de la Gran Guerra Patriótica, 9, oficina 419, o: editor@lug-info.com.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

Lo que dice mucho de ti es lo de cacahuetes a 200m con un mosin nagat, payaso, maldito retard. tienes reputa idea de que MOAs estamos hablando desgraciado? haz un calculo escoria. Lo de carcharodon carcharias que es por lo de deborador de hombres bujarron?



Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Te sobra el comentario y el calificativo de payaso. Esa manera de expresarse dice mucho de tí, y nada bueno. Y si no sabes de lo que hablas, es mejor que te quedes calladito.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La información se basa en que Rusia está distribuyendo material navideño ya en sus depósitos. No se preocupen, es parte de la guerra psicológica de Putin para ir avisando a los europeos, que si tiene que aguantar hasta el invierno sin enviar gas, no tiene problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los useños en sus wargames estiman guerra en Ucrania hasta primavera de 2023.
Y por algo será...


----------



## El-Mano (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?



Hay unos cuantos videos de este tipo. Básicamente es usar el helicóptero de "artilleria aerea". Te expones menos a los mandpads, puedes disparar desde detrás de una colina usándola como escudo, y la movilización es más rapida que un lanzamisiles... Lo que ya no sé es si la precisión puede llegar a ser equivalente, o el uso real , ¿será para atacar trincheras/fortificaciones, básicamente posiciones fijas?


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (3 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo que dice mucho de ti es lo de cacahuetes a 200m con un mosin nagat, payaso, maldito retard. tienes reputa idea de que MOAs estamos hablando?



Reitero, solo tu ignorancia oceánica supera tus malos modos y tu absoluta falta de educación y respeto para con los demás. Al ignore que te vas!


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 May 2022)

3 meses de guerra y aquí no pasa una puta mierda. Ni guano, ni bancarrotas, ni gverraza ni nada


----------



## kelden (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es cierto. En las democracias liberales se está realizando una limitación de la libertad de opinión inadmisible.
> 
> Pero, ojo, si fuera al revés, muchos foreros estarían en Rusia ahora mismo en un gulag. O asesinados, como muchos periodistas rusos.
> 
> ...



Como Assange?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como Assange?



En el y tu más la cosa está complicada.
Aún así...talego perpetuo o tiro por la espalda. Jodido... 
En lo que coincido es que es una mierda...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 May 2022)

8,4%. datos oficiales.

Y todavía habrá gente del foro que se lo crea...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es verdad, ya lo he visto en varios helicopteros, enfocan hacia arriba donde no hay nada y tiran misiles. ¿?



Podrian ser misiles Aire/Aire lanzados desde baja cota para evitar el radar, pero Ucrania no tiene ya fuerza aérea. También pueden ser misiles guiados Aire/Tierra lanzados desde baja cota para igualmente evitar el radar. El lanzarlos hacia arriba tiene sentido porque vuelan varios kilometros. Opciones lógicas hay, lo que pasa que no sabemos cual es.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 May 2022)

Muchas cosas...


Otro de los misiles rusos que ha impactado en Leópolis.




Parece que se confirma.



Un soldado ucraniano maldice a sus superiores y afirma que sus captores lo tratan bien. Un soldado capturado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania afirma que sus captores lo tratan bien, al tiempo maldice a sus comandantes, que lo abandonaron para morir.


----------



## Guaguei (3 May 2022)

de hace 1 hora


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

Opinion Americana: How to stop Putin from popping a nuke

Cómo evitar que Putin haga estallar una bomba nuclear

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha amenazado con utilizar armas nucleares en Ucrania. La amenaza acaba de ser reiterada por el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov. A pesar de los riesgos catastróficos, ¿lo haría? Supongamos que la última ofensiva rusa en el este fracasa. ¿Cuáles son las opciones de Putin? ¿Y cuáles son las nuestras?

*Si Putin utilizara armas nucleares, ¿cuáles serían sus razones, objetivos y blancos? ¿Bastaría un disparo de demostración para obligar a una rendición ucraniana? ¿O sólo la destrucción de una ciudad importante como Kiev impondría suficiente conmoción y pavor para forzar la capitulación de Ucrania?*

Estas preguntas ya no son puramente académicas o hipotéticas. La semana pasada, cuando se le preguntó sobre el uso de armas nucleares por parte de Putin, la respuesta del director de la CIA y ex embajador de Estados Unidos en Rusia, William Burns, fue no descartar esa posibilidad, una clara advertencia. ¿Qué llevaría entonces a Putin a tomar esta decisión cataclísmica?

Supongamos que Putin llegara a la conclusión de que, en la trayectoria actual, la guerra en Ucrania era imposible de ganar y una movilización militar masiva estaba más allá de la capacidad de Rusia. ¿Recurriría al uso de armas nucleares en señal de ira y no en una demostración de amenaza? ¿Y también razonaría que las armas químicas no tendrían suficiente impacto psicológico y podrían invitar a represalias externas que no arriesgarían una escalada nuclear?

Si eligiera la opción nuclear, Putin debe creer que tendría éxito en dos sentidos. Obligaría a Ucrania a rendirse. Y paralizaría cualquier respuesta, presentando a la OTAN un hecho consumado al que no tendría ninguna alternativa aceptable dados los riesgos de escalada y existenciales de la guerra termonuclear. Eso haría impotente a la alianza siempre que no fuera atacada directamente. Y Putin debe asumir que Rusia podría gestionar las consecuencias de cualquier ataque nuclear. 

Un ataque nuclear contra Kiev mataría casi con toda seguridad al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky y a los dignatarios que estuvieran de visita. Se especula que Estados Unidos podría enviar un representante de alto nivel a Kiev, posiblemente el presidente Biden. ¿Tentaría eso a Putin a tomar represalias contra alguien que le condenó como criminal de guerra? ¿Y se limitaría Putin a utilizar una sola arma nuclear?

Tres de los 30 países miembros de la OTAN -Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Francia- poseen armas nucleares. Rusia tiene una ventaja numérica en armas nucleares no estratégicas de cinco o seis a uno sobre la OTAN. *En Europa hay desplegadas entre 200 y 300 bombas nucleares de gravedad B-61 de la época de la Guerra Fría. Se denominan "tácticas", y algunos argumentan que su uso no desencadenaría un intercambio de armas nucleares "estratégicas"*. Puede que no sea una suposición sólida. 

Por lo tanto, un Putin desesperado podría racionalizar que los ataques nucleares contra Kiev o una ciudad ucraniana importante eran el único medio para sacar a Rusia de este atolladero ucraniano. Matar a un estadounidense de alto nivel podría ser una ventaja y una venganza por las políticas antirrusas de Estados Unidos, aunque podría provocar un conflicto existencial. 

Si *Putin estuviera familiarizado con la historia, entendería el valor de conmoción y pavor de las armas nucleares.* En el verano de 1945, Japón había perdido la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero se negó a rendirse. El ejército japonés practicó una resistencia suicida, al igual que muchos civiles japoneses que vivían en las islas invadidas por Estados Unidos y sus aliados. 

*Para evitar millones de bajas estadounidenses y japonesas si se invadían las islas interiores, el presidente Truman autorizó el bombardeo atómico de Japón. El 6 de agosto de 1945, 80.000 japoneses fueron destripados en Hiroshima. El gabinete de guerra de Japón votó por unanimidad continuar la guerra. Tres días después, una segunda bomba destruyó Nagasaki, convenciendo al emperador de que Japón debía rendirse.*

Así como las armas nucleares acabaron con la resistencia de Japón, ¿acaso una Ucrania sin líderes produciría el mismo resultado? Sin embargo, tal atropello sería intolerable para Occidente. *Arriesgar el Armagedón puede ser el único medio para disuadir a Putin de considerar el uso de armas nucleares. *

En ese caso, la represalia de la OTAN debe ser rápida y automática. *La respuesta debe limitarse a las fronteras de Ucrania con ataques aéreos y de misiles convencionales para destruir las líneas de suministro de Rusia y el puente de Kerch a través del Mar de Azov, y sus fuerzas militares desplegadas, incluidas las estacionadas en Crimea, paralizando cualquier capacidad de hacer la guerra. La OTAN tiene los medios para cumplir esa misión.*

No se sabe qué pasará después. *Pero por primera vez desde octubre de 1973, cuando el presidente Nixon estableció la DEFCON 3 como advertencia para evitar la intervención soviética en la guerra árabe-israelí, se avecina una crisis nuclear potencialmente más desastrosa. *

No se equivoquen: Este escenario ya no se limita a la ficción, los juegos de guerra y las películas. Por muy provocador que parezca plantear la cuestión del primer uso de armas nucleares por parte de Putin, la OTAN no tiene alternativa. La negación no es una opción. La OTAN tiene que tener una respuesta preparada ya.

*MI OPINION:*

1.- A Rusia todavia le quedan muchos pasos que dar. Antes de tirar una bomba nuclear (que no tiraría nunca en KIEV, Leopolis sería un objetivo más logico). Antes pasarian a atacar el Oeste de Ucrania (donde hay pocos rusos) como hacen los americanos en todas sus guerras, arrasando.

2.- No creo que la OTAN en Europa pueda superar convencionalmente a Rusia por lo que su plan no tendria el efecto deseado. Si se produjera ese ataque entonces toda europa quedaria a merced de los misiles convencionales rusos.

3.- Tipico americano. Nosotros para que no mueran americanos podemos usar armas nucleares contra Japon, pero los rusos no podrían hacer lo mismo en Ucrania (NADIE DESEA ESO). Otro, nosotros podemos amenazar a los rusos con la guerra nuclear (crisis de los misiles, guerra arabe-israeli), pero está feo que lo haga Rusia.

4.- No creo que pase porque el objetivo de Rusia es otro. Es destruir el Ejercito Ucraniano (nazis incluidos) de manera que no se pueda levantar, intentando afectar lo menos posible a la población civil. Aprovechara para quedarse parte de Ucrania (y cuanto más dure la guerra, más parte de Ucrania pasara a Rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "La noche ucraniana silenciosa" como forma de vida
> 
> La alarma antiaérea está sonando en todo el oeste de Ucrania. Esperamos que, una vez más, los centros logísticos del régimen de Kiev, a través de los cuales se suministran las armas de la OTAN, hayan sido objeto de ataques.
> 
> ...



En los medios de información masiva han estado repitiendo incansablemente que a Rusia no le quedaban misiles ni armas aéreas de precisión para lanzar ataques a objetivos tácticos y estratégicos alejados del frente. Es algo que veo que se repite, Occidente crea un relato y lo publicita a los cuatro vientos hasta que se convierte en dogma de fe para los televidentes, Rusia entonces hace justo lo contrario que pronosticaban los bandos imperiales.


----------



## aserejee (3 May 2022)

Así desde el sofá, yo pienso sin tener puta idea de economia

La energía que comprábamos y compramos a rusia con contratos a largo plazo que tienen precios mucho más bajos que el precio de hoy.

Los pagámos en buena parte en euros

Cuando den el paso de pasar de rusia, que de momento no está dado, y comprar en.. dólares? a precios de mercado actual empezara el lío.

Lo normal es que la industria Europa se vuelva muy poco competitiva por el aumento del precio de la energía y el euro caiga mucho más respecto al dólar para compensar. 
lo de la caída del euro - - >Alemania manda y querrá proteger sus exportaciones. 

Por suerte España vive del turismo y que el euro se vaya a la mierda nos viene hasta bien.

Pero si la idea era reindustrializar Europa para no depender tanto de China.... No se si este es el camino


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

La guerra para "debilitar a Rusia" va mal y EEUU poco puede hacer para cambiar eso.

¿Pudiera ser que Ucrania esté a punto de caramelo, y ya están descontando el desastre
y, por lo tanto, necesita una distracción, cambio de dirección porque que hay elecciones....?
Preguntas...


El día 69 la guerra de Ucrania se cayó de las primeras páginas de noticias.

Demócratas: La guerra de Ucrania ha terminado. Hablemos del derecho al aborto.


----------



## ferrys (3 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Muchas cosas...
> 
> 
> Otro de los misiles rusos que ha impactado en Leópolis.
> ...



El general va a cantar la Traviata. 
Ahora que nos expliquen que hace un general canadiense en Mariupol. Es una locura.


----------



## Mabuse (3 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y no se sabe la ubicación actual de la tumba, hay escritos que dicen que está en Egipto, pero se perdió el lugar exacto donde estaba enterrado.



Al final va ser como con los clavos y astillas de la verdadera cruz, que si os juntamos podríamos hacer un arca capaz de llevar hasta a los dinosaurios y un par de especies extraterrestres.


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El general va a cantar la Traviata.
> Ahora que nos expliquen que hace un general canadiense en Mariupol. Es una locura.



Está confirmado lo del canadiense?


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

parece que a Ucrania le va a quedar una red maja de trenes de cercanía

Menudos Kalibrazos están metiendo.


----------



## NPI (3 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Hay que tener poca verguenza de venir a pontificar y a dar lecciones de "algo" SIN HABER RECIBIDO AÚN LA CUARTA DOSIS
> Pero como os vamos a tomar en serio, si sois un chiste andante. En serio, hay que empezar a pedir certificados de vacunación para interactuar.
> ¿Creíais que os iba a salir gratis o que?


----------



## El-Mano (3 May 2022)

Con subs en español.


----------



## Zhukov (3 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?



Ya se comentó una vez, también lo hacen los helicópteros de ataque. 

Eso que disparan son cohetes sin guía, no misiles. Al dispararlos con un ángulo hacia arriba logran mayor alcance, lo que permite al heli dispararlo fuera del alcance del fuego de respuesta. También hace que la trayectoria de caída sea con mayor ángulo, lo que permite mejor efecto, el problema de los cohetes es que la trayectoria es tensa y eso hace difícil batir objetivos protegidos. Con un ángulo de caída más cercano a la vertical no sólo se alcanzan objetivos protegidos tras muros o en trincheras, si no que el efecto de la explosión del cohete es mayor, similar a la caída de una bomba de mortero.

Para que lo entiendas, el área de efecto de la explosión de un impacto de artillería o cualquier otro proyectil explosivo tiene una forma similar a la de una banana, porque gran parte de la fuerza de la explosión y la metralla se pierde en el terreno o en el aire. Cuanto más vertical el ángulo de impacto, el área de efecto es más aproximada a un círculo.

El diagrama lo puedes ver en esta magnífica página, es la Figura 1






Effects and Weight of Fire


Description of the effects of field artillery fire in World War 2



nigelef.tripod.com







También se logra una mayor dispersión de la salva de cohetes, lo que es interesante cuando se quiere batir una extensa aérea en vez de disparar los cohetes a un punto determinado. Los cohetes al dispararlos hacia arriba al caer cubren un área que tiene la forma de una elipse, como el chorro de una manguera de jardín o un aspersor. El principio es el mismo tanto si se trata de balas como de una salva de cohetes.

Si posicionas esa "plantilla" de impactos de forma que la parte alargada cubra en enfilada una carretera, o la trinchera enemiga lograrás más impactos.


----------



## mazuste (3 May 2022)

Parece que insisten;

_*El general canadiense Trevor Kadier fue arrestado cuando intentaba escapar
del territorio de azovstali en Mariupol, informaron medios y bloggers.

Según los datos difundidos, el general dirigió el laboratorio biológico número 1,
donde 18 personas trabajaron con virus mortales. Cadier fue llevado a Moscú, *_
*donde será juzgado, informa el canal 360.*

Стало известно об аресте пытавшегося бежать с «Азовстали» канадского генерала


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 May 2022)

Rusia lanza 4 misiles Paco y estalláis de júbilo pensando que han destrozado toda la infraestructura ucraniana, cuando van a seguir recibiendo material bélico de Occidente día tras día, y cada vez más material y más complejo


----------



## Roedr (3 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> parece que a Ucrania le va a quedar una red maja de trenes de cercanía
> 
> Menudos Kalibrazos están metiendo.



me autocito (sí....) parece que también están dejando Odesa guapa los Kaliber que se le habían acabado a Rusia


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (3 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra para "debilitar a Rusia" va mal y EEUU poco puede hacer para cambiar eso.
> 
> ¿Pudiera ser que Ucrania esté a punto de caramelo, y ya están descontando el desastre
> y, por lo tanto, necesita una distracción, cambio de dirección porque que hay elecciones....?
> ...



No seas rusocéntrico.
El problema de US es interno. Y esto es mucho más gordo. 
Ojo que esto puede ser una espita.


----------



## Bartleby (3 May 2022)

El euro cae a mínimo de hace 22 meses frente al dólar por Ucrania e inflación










El euro cae a mínimo de hace 22 meses frente al dólar por Ucrania e inflación


Fráncfort (Alemania), 2 mar (EFE).- El euro ha caído hoy por debajo de 1,11 dólares, el nivel mínimo desde hace 20 meses por la intensificación de la guerra en Ucrania, que puede perjudicar mucho a la economía europea. El euro se cambiaba hacia las 16.15 horas GMT a 1,1085 dólares, frente a los...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Discordante (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Opinion Americana: How to stop Putin from popping a nuke
> 
> Cómo evitar que Putin haga estallar una bomba nuclear
> 
> ...



El problema de Putin es que ahora mismo parece empantanado en la guerra y para cambiar esa situacion todo apunta a que solo tiene 2 caminos:

-Movilizacion general. Enviar mas tropas a morir a Ucrania. Con una movilizacion general y en unos meses seguramente puedan avasallar a Ucrania, pero tampoco esta garantizado, pero sufririan decenas de miles de bajas mas (los reservistas estan peor entrenados y equipados que las tropas que no han logrado avanzar).

-Usar algun tipo de ataque que acabe con la voluntad de lucha de Ucrania. Armas de destruccion masiva.

Yo creo que van a ir por la 1º opcion porque la 2º deja al resto del mundo, sobre todo a la OTAN, practicamente sin capacidad de maniobra salvo atacarles.

Como dicen en el articulo seria un ataque convecional sobre Ucrania (no en territorio ruso) por lo que en teoria no deberian dar respuesta mayor pero eso ya es una loteria. Pero ese ataque solo seria si ya han usado armas de destruccion masiva, y esa simple accion, ya lo has hecho y no hay vuelta atras, se vuelve mas facil volver a hacerlo.

De todos modos esto son especulaciones. Igual el dia 9 nos sorprenden a todos diciendo que la operacion especial ya ha terminado, que van a dejar de atacar y solo responderan a ataques y que proponen alguna forma negociada de devolver territorios (o quedarselos).


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Opinion Americana: How to stop Putin from popping a nuke
> 
> Cómo evitar que Putin haga estallar una bomba nuclear
> 
> ...



Ya están preparando a la borregada.


----------



## xFuckoffx (3 May 2022)

Este no sabe ni hacerse un huevo frito... Mamá le hace el desayuno y le arropa por la noche, como buen tonto la polla que es.


----------



## Casino (3 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Es cierto que el Mosin Nagant, a pesar de su antigüedad es muy preciso, sobre todo si hoy en día le pones una mira telescópica moderna. Lo digo porque he tenido ocasión de disparar con un Mosin Nagant fabricado en 1.943 en la fábrica (`polvorín) de Tula, con una mira telescópica original de aquella época; y a 200 metros de distancia se hacen auténticos "cacahuetes" alrededor del 10 de la diana.




Efectivamente el Mosin es un fusil muy preciso. Dispara tiro a tiro en acción de cerrojo manualmente hasta cinco veces. Y luego hay que recargar, manualmente también con un peine de cinco cartuchos.
Para cazar es cojonudo. Pero para una guerra contra soldados equipados con material moderno es un arma completamente obsoleta. 
Ojalá todos los orcos llevasen Mosin-Nagants. La guerra duraría bastante menos.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## apocalippsis (3 May 2022)

Llegada a la ciudad de Artsyz. ODESSA

t.me/boris_rozhin/46709


----------



## apocalippsis (3 May 2022)

*Reino Unido suministrará drones a *Ucrania

El dispositivo tiene un alcance de 70 km y es capaz de transportar cargas de hasta 68 kilogramos. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46713


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El general va a cantar la Traviata.
> Ahora que nos expliquen que hace un general canadiense en Mariupol. Es una locura.



*Solo hay una noticia de Azerbayan: *








Russia captures Commander of Canadian Army at Azovstal


Russia captures Commander of Canadian Army at Azovstal




apa.az




_
Rusia captura al comandante del ejército canadiense en Azovstal

El general Trevor Cadieu (Trevor John Cadieu), capturado por las tropas rusas cuando intentaba escapar de los sótanos de Azovstal, era el comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Canadá, informa APA citando a Mailbd.

Sentado en las catacumbas bajo la planta siderúrgica de Mariupol "Azovstal" los nacionalistas escenificaron una provocación, tratando de ocultar el intento de fuga del general canadiense. Tras la captura de un militar extranjero de alto rango por unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, quedó claro por qué se hicieron tantos esfuerzos para salvarlo.

Un mercenario de alto rango intentó romper el cerco en Azovstal varias veces. Por ello, Occidente insistió en los corredores humanitarios para la salida de los civiles: entre ellos, los especialistas extranjeros tuvieron que abandonar las catacumbas.

Según los medios de comunicación, el nombre del general es Trevor Kadieu. Hace siete meses fue nombrado comandante del Ejército canadiense, pero antes de la toma de posesión se vio envuelto en un escándalo sexual. En el acoso que se produjo en 1994, fue acusado por un antiguo colega. El general calificó las acusaciones de falsas, pero en abril de 2022 se retiró del servicio militar._

*Pero hay un articulo de un ex-Militar Griego muy interesante: Μυστήριο γύρω από τον καναδό αντιστράτηγο Trevor Cadieu*

Como no hemos tenido suficiente con todas las cosas misteriosas que están ocurriendo en Ucrania últimamente, se ha añadido otro misterio a la mezcla, y tiene información contradictoria que presentar. Se trata del teniente general canadiense Trevor Cadieu.
Una actualización suya apareció en Twitter, afirmando que el teniente general canadiense estaba en Azovstal, la "fábrica" asediada por las fuerzas rusas. Según este informe, parece que el teniente general intentó escapar, fue capturado por las fuerzas rusas y llevado a Moscú para ser juzgado.
Y aquí es donde comienza el misterio...

*El teniente general canadiense, acusado en Canadá de conducta sexual inapropiada (signifique lo que signifique). Estas acusaciones le llevaron a dimitir de su cargo poco antes de asumir la jefatura del ejército canadiense, según un informe de la CBS.

Si tenemos en cuenta que esta publicación apareció el 20 de abril de 2022, también debemos considerar que el Teniente General estuvo en Canadá al menos hasta principios de abril de 2022, ya que la primera publicación sobre este tema apareció un poco antes por el Ottawa Citizen.*

Si es así, el teniente general no puede estar destinado en Azovstal, ya que la trampa de los funcionarios de la OTAN en ese lugar está en marcha desde marzo.

Además, si realmente fuera así, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso o el Ministerio de Defensa habrían emitido una declaración en ese sentido, ya que se trata de un gran éxito. Sin embargo, no hemos encontrado tal declaración en ningún sitio, por mucho que hayamos buscado. Al menos no hasta el momento de escribir este artículo.

Me van a permitir que, como antiguo militar, *les explique qué es lo que me preocupa de todo este asunto.

Lo que no se especifica en el artículo de la CBS es si el gobierno canadiense aceptó la propuesta del Teniente General. Esto significa que lo más probable es que siga en servicio activo hasta que el tribunal se pronuncie.

Otra cosa que me extraña es que todos los gobiernos de la Tierra, cuando quieren proteger a uno de sus militares, lo envían lejos hasta que se "calmen los ánimos". Por lo tanto, es posible que haya sido enviado a Ucrania con anterioridad y que sus declaraciones hayan aparecido en la prensa a distancia o a distancia. Es una posibilidad.*

Personalmente, *veo el panorama bastante turbio hasta que el propio teniente general canadiense aparezca en directo, o hasta que haya una declaración oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia en ese sentido.

El misterio del caso Cadieu se intensifica ya que no ha dado señales de vida.*


----------



## Egam (3 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es posible soportar el impacto directo de una bomba nuclear si estás a unos 800-1000 metros de profundidad. No sé qué profundidad tendrán esos túneles.



Y que respiras?


delhierro dijo:


> Estan exagerando bastante. De todas formas podrian empezar por poner 10 tos y lanzar simultaneamente 120 pepinazos.....Pero no , no se hace, si lo hicieran los escombros enterrarian las salidas. Mucho rollo pero esta claro que Putin negocia por detras, retrasando a los suyos. Ahí no hay defensa aerea, pueden tirar 100 bombas tontas de 3000kg de la URSS que son gratis sin ningun problema. Tampoco ocurre.
> 
> ¿por? Pues por lo mismo que no se tiran los puentes, chanchullos y promesas ( que van a ser falsas roma no paga traidores ) entre Marcron , Putin, y sus ministros. Lo mismo los republicanos toman la superficie por su cuenta, y luego le prenden fuego a las salidas.



Bueno, yo no soy tan derrotista con la estrategia Rusa.
No sabemos (ni quiza sabremos nunca) lo que hay dentro de Azovstal.
Desde luego es evidente que la OTAN estaba en la cocina de Ucrania, por lo que aunque hubiese la "creme de la creme" de la OTAN encerrada alli, tampoco seria una gran noticia, ni le veo una ventaja tactica o estrategica. Que mas puede haber ahi para impedir su destruccion? Nukes? Armas biologicas?... el uso industrial posterior de una de las mayores plantas metalurgicas?

Quiza la explicacion mas plausible, es para tener a la OTAN entretenida mientras se ejecutan otros movimientos. Un sandpit.
Tambien creo que Putin no iba de farol cuando requirio la devolucion de las fronteras de seguridad a 1997, y va a utilizar el conflicto ucraniano como el pozo negro que absorvera Europa: O los ciudadanos europeos acaban con sus dirigentes, o merecen todo lo que les pase. Va a destruir europa desde dentro. Solo hay que esperar a que el hambre (que disfrazaran al principio como "desabastecimientos puntuales") haga su aparicion para que todo caiga como un castillo de naipes.

Al tiempo y suerte a todos.
Off topic: Existen foros P2P?


----------



## raptors (3 May 2022)

*Queremos* kimosabi...??


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Parece que hay algun tipo que sin ser forero empieza a cabrearse con la dejacion de Putin.



> *Kadyrov propuso llevar a cabo la segunda etapa de la operación especial en toda Ucrania*
> Enlace corto
> 4 mayo 2022 00:07
> 
> ...



Aquí hay muchas cosas que no cuadran , y la única respuesta lógica son conversaciones secretas, y/o intentos de frenar la operación desde dentro.


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Reino Unido suministrará drones a *Ucrania
> 
> El dispositivo tiene un alcance de 70 km y es capaz de transportar cargas de hasta 68 kilogramos.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46713



Se está rifando un nukero y el Reino Unido ha comprado todas las papeletas. Les va a salir caro eso de ser los palanganeros del Tío Sam.


----------



## clapham5 (3 May 2022)

Rusia JAMAS destruira Kiev . Kiev , para Rusia , es como Kosovo para Serbia . Leopolis , en cambio es " tierra extranjera " y para mas INRI es Patrimonio de la Humanidad , la joya de la corona de la cultura polaca . Convertirla en cenizas seria una venganza adecuada 
El clapham lo dijo : Ucrania se ha convertido en un peligro " existencial " para Rusia precisamente porque la Guerra " ha ido mal " y si ha ido mal es porque asi le ha convenido al Zar . TODO ESTA PLANEADO . 
Rusia esta jugando a perder . Rusia busca que Occidente no le tema , y que avance . 
Entonces Rusia " retrocede " ( en Kiev y otras zonas ) Rusia retrocede . Occidente sube la apuesta . mira sus cartas paco de merde y sonrie 
" gioconda style " , sube la apuesta . El Zar ni se inmuta ...tiene una escalera real y sube la apuesta : El dildo real de oro macizo de 25 cms replica del falo de Orlov , obra de Fabergue ....que hizo feliz a Catalina la Grande .
Occidente sube la apuesta : Las tetas de Maria Magdalena momificadas . El Zar pestanea , que tetas ...
El Zar sube la apuesta : Las bolas chinas de Mao , todavia con restos fecales del dictador chino guardadas en un frasco de vidrio en el Museo Escatologico de Irkutsk . JAQUE MATE ...


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Y que respiras?
> 
> 
> Bueno, yo no soy tan derrotista con la estrategia Rusa.
> ...



Desde dentro tiene muchas más posibilidades que le destruyan a el. Occidente es una piña porque los anglos no se andan con chorradas, el que se sale del camino , le sacan de la carretera literalmente. 

La operación tenia un inicio basado en algo que desconocemos, y es de suponer que tendrian un plan B, C ,.....Z por si se torcia que se torcio. Pero los movimientos posteriores no son lógicos. Y acabo de colgar lo qeu dice ya abiertamente el presidente checheno ( seguro que algun conocimiento de estrategia le podemos suponer, a el y a los suyos )y en medios rusos que no es ninguna manipulación. Pide caña, porque lo que hacen es marear. Y no es una cuestión de no poder, lo puentes los cortan en 20 minutos, y sin puentes los suministros no llegan, que el rio no es el manzanares. La aceria la arrasan si quieren, NO quieren ahí no hay defensa aerea ni contrabaterias. Etc...etc...


----------



## pemebe (3 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> El problema de Putin es que ahora mismo parece empantanado en la guerra y para cambiar esa situacion todo apunta a que solo tiene 2 caminos:
> 
> -Movilizacion general. Enviar mas tropas a morir a Ucrania. Con una movilizacion general y en unos meses seguramente puedan avasallar a Ucrania, pero tampoco esta garantizado, pero sufririan decenas de miles de bajas mas (los reservistas estan peor entrenados y equipados que las tropas que no han logrado avanzar).
> 
> ...



Hay muchos pasos intermedios antes de la movilización general y la bombas atomicas.

Por ejemplo 

Dejar el Oeste de Ucrania sin Luz, Sin telefono, sin agua corriente, sin internet, sin television.
Destrozar todas las comunicaciones terrestres, volar todos los puentes
Arrasar todos los pueblos por los que están entrando las armas de la OTAN
Arrasar Leopolis con armamento convencional (como se ha hecho antes en Faluya)

Y muchas más medidas, sin meter más gente ni utilizar el armamento nuclear.

PD; Ruego a Dios que no se escale.


----------



## Remequilox (3 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La información se basa en que Rusia está distribuyendo material navideño ya en sus depósitos. No se preocupen, es parte de la guerra psicológica de Putin para ir avisando a los europeos, que si tiene que aguantar hasta el invierno sin enviar gas, no tiene problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, por supuesto, pero el mismo hecho de la noticia (férrea censura en Ucrania acerca de cualquier noticia relacionada con la guerra), dice dos cosas:
El ejército ruso está manejando señales que la cosa, como mínimo, va a ocupar la temporada de verano (obvio, verano es "la temporada buena" para hacer guerras en esa geografía).
El ejército ucraniano transmite a su población que la cosa no está a días/semanas de finalizar, sino que como mínimo va para unos cuantos meses.


----------



## crocodile (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que hay algun tipo que sin ser forero empieza a cabrearse con la dejacion de Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí hay muchas cosas que no cuadran , y la única respuesta lógica son conversaciones secretas, y/o intentos de frenar la operación desde dentro.



Putiniano va buscando un Minsk 3. Mal asunto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2022)

The Guardian.









Men and boys among alleged rape victims of Russian soldiers in Ukraine


UN chief on sexual violence warns dozens of cases under investigation are ‘tip of the iceberg’




www.theguardian.com






*Hombres y niños entre las presuntas víctimas de violación por parte de soldados rusos en Ucrania


El jefe de la ONU sobre violencia sexual advierte que docenas de casos bajo investigación son "la punta del iceberg"*

Hombres y niños se encuentran entre las presuntas víctimas de violación por parte de soldados rusos en Ucrania, donde ya se están investigando decenas de casos de violencia sexual por parte de las fuerzas invasoras , dijeron el martes funcionarios de la ONU y de Ucrania.


He recibido informes, aún no verificados… sobre casos de violencia sexual contra hombres y niños en Ucrania ”, dijo Pramila Patten, representante especial de la ONU sobre violencia sexual en la guerra, en una conferencia de prensa en Kiev.


Patten agregó que puede ser particularmente difícil para los hombres sobrevivientes de violación denunciar el crimen. "Es difícil para las mujeres y las niñas denunciar [la violación] debido al estigma, entre otras razones, pero a menudo es aún más difícil para los hombres y los niños denunciar... tenemos que crear ese espacio seguro para que todas las víctimas denuncien los casos de violencia sexual".

Advirtió que docenas de casos de violencia sexual que están bajo investigación hasta el momento “solo representan la punta del iceberg”, e instó a los sobrevivientes a presentarse y a la comunidad internacional a encontrar a los perpetradores y responsabilizarlos. “La documentación de hoy será el enjuiciamiento de mañana”, dijo.


La fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, dijo el martes que su oficina había recopilado informes de violencia sexual por parte de las tropas rusas contra hombres y mujeres de todas las edades, desde niños hasta ancianos.

Hablando en una conferencia de prensa en el destrozado suburbio de Irpin en Kyiv, uno de un grupo de pequeños pueblos cuyos nombres se han convertido en sinónimos de los crímenes de guerra rusos, Venediktova dijo que Moscú había usado la violación como una estrategia deliberada. “Esto es, por supuesto, para asustar a la sociedad civil… para hacer todo lo posible para [obligar a Ucrania a] capitular”.

Ha habido pocos relatos públicos de violencia sexual en Ucrania. Algunas víctimas abandonaron el país y otras que se quedaron tienen miedo de hablar sobre su experiencia, dijo Venediktova.

Sin embargo, equipos de fiscales e investigadores han estado reuniendo evidencia de violencia sexual generalizada desde que las fuerzas rusas se retiraron hace poco más de un mes.

Las violaciones en grupo, las agresiones a punta de pistola y las violaciones cometidas frente a los niños son algunos de los testimonios sombríos que han recopilado de las víctimas y sus familias.


Evidencia de que algunas mujeres ucranianas violaron antes de ser asesinadas, dicen los médicos
Lee mas
La comisionada de derechos humanos del país, Lyudmila Denisova, ha documentado oficialmente los casos de 25 mujeres que fueron retenidas en un sótano y violadas sistemáticamente en Bucha, vecina de Irpin.

Los médicos forenses que realizan exámenes post-mortem a mujeres enterradas en fosas comunes dicen que también encontraron evidencia de que algunas fueron violadas antes de ser asesinadas por las fuerzas rusas.

La enviada de la ONU, Patten, dijo que estaba visitando Kiev debido a los abrumadores indicios de violencia sexual generalizada y sistemática en el conflicto, y el riesgo de trata para las mujeres ucranianas si intentan huir del conflicto.

Todas las señales de advertencia están parpadeando en rojo en Ucrania, con denuncias de violencia sexual brutal”, dijo en una conferencia de prensa con la viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Olga Stefanishina.

“No podía quedarme atrás en mi oficina en Nueva York, frente a informes tan desgarradores de violencia sexual. Estoy aquí porque no debemos escatimar esfuerzos para garantizar tolerancia cero y consecuencias constantes para estos delitos”, dijo Patten.

Si bien la lucha ha terminado alrededor de Kiev por ahora, los soldados rusos aún controlan franjas de territorio en el sur y el este del país. En medio de la creciente preocupación por las violaciones allí también, los activistas están tratando de llevar la anticoncepción de emergencia a los hospitales ucranianos lo más rápido posible .

Patten advirtió que durante demasiado tiempo el mundo había permitido que la violencia sexual se utilizara como un arma barata, silenciosa y eficaz contra comunidades enteras.

“Barato, porque es gratuito. Muy efectivo, porque no solo afecta a la víctima, afecta a familias enteras, a las comunidades”, dijo. “Es una guerra biológica. Es una guerra psicológica”.

Ella dijo que la ONU trabajaría con las autoridades ucranianas para brindar apoyo a los sobrevivientes, pero también está investigando delitos para preparar los casos para el juicio penal.


Se apresuran a llevar anticoncepción de emergencia a Ucrania a medida que aumentan las denuncias de violaciones
Lee mas
Los investigadores ucranianos ya identificaron a los soldados rusos que, según ellos, son responsables de crímenes de guerra, incluida la violencia sexual, y se emitió una orden de arresto contra un hombre acusado de violación.

Ha habido apoyo internacional para las investigaciones, con expertos forenses franceses y holandeses ya sobre el terreno. Gran Bretaña también prometió enviar investigadores para ayudar a recopilar evidencia de crímenes de guerra, incluida la violencia sexual.

Pero muchos se preguntan si los soldados que ya se retiraron serán procesados, ya que están bajo la protección del gobierno de Moscú, que ordenó la invasión y niega haber cometido crímenes de guerra


----------



## delhierro (3 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano va buscando un Minsk 3. Mal asunto.



Cuando el 3º dia , paro para "negociar" ya se veia venir. Esta vez quizas tenga suficiente miedo a los de dentro como para no dejar a los prorrusos tirados otra vez. De todas formas occidente no le va a perdonar, si cree eso es que esta fuera de la realidad.


----------



## thanos2 (3 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder que desastre de los rusos!!





Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, por supuesto, pero el mismo hecho de la noticia (férrea censura en Ucrania acerca de cualquier noticia relacionada con la guerra), dice dos cosas:
> El ejército ruso está manejando señales que la cosa, como mínimo, va a ocupar la temporada de verano (obvio, verano es "la temporada buena" para hacer guerras en esa geografía).
> El ejército ucraniano transmite a su población que la cosa no está a días/semanas de finalizar, sino que como mínimo va para unos cuantos meses.



Hay contratos de envío de armas con países europeos a 3 años vista por parte de Ucrania.

Antonio no tardará en anunciar que empiezan las levas. Avisados estáis.
Con el COVID en Italia estaba ya la cosa poniéndose complicada para la gente con enfermedades que lo pillaba y aquí salía la gente riéndose diciendo que se iba de viaje sin el cagado del marido.
Cuando veáis que empiezan levas en Italia echaos a Temblar, que Antonio nos.deja sin Doritos


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Off-topic, pero yo creo que muy relacionado:









Baal está en una gira mundial. ¿Para qué?


La réplica de un arco de un antiguo templo de Baal viene siendo levantada en espacios públicos en las principales ciudades del mundo, desde abril de 2016. En Trafalgar Square, Londres, durante los t...




www.universal.org













Arco del templo de Baal en DC: ¿coincidencia o invitación pagana?


Jonathan Cahn, señaló que Baal era un dios del poder, la fertilidad y el sacrificio infantil, y que Nueva York y Washington, DC son las dos ciudades clave detrás del aborto a pedido en los Estados Unidos.




www1.cbn.com





_Desde el año 2016 se han construido varias réplicas del arco de Baal en varias ciudades del mundo. Nueva York, Washington, Roma, Tokio, Dubain, Nueva York, etc

La réplica de un arco de un antiguo templo de Baal viene siendo levantada en espacios públicos en las principales ciudades del mundo, desde abril de 2016. En Trafalgar Square, Londres, durante los tres días que antecedieron a la Pascua judía; en Florencia, Italia, durante la reunión de la cúpula del G7; en Dubai, durante la reunión de la cúpula del Gobierno Mundial; en la Prefectura de Nueva York, el año pasado; y, este mes, en el Capitol Mall, en Washington DC. Enseguida, viaja hacia Amsterdam y Siria. ¿Por qué?

El Centro del Patrimonio Mundial afirma que solo está mostrando un poco de la historia al público. Entonces, ¿por qué no instalarlo en un museo? Entre miles de otros grandes artefactos de la historia, ¿por qué un pedazo del templo de Baal? ¿Y por qué, misteriosamente, permanece solo por algunos días en cada ciudad, antes de ser desarmado, como si la sociedad histórica no quisiese que muchas personas se enteraran de esto?

El arco original de Palmira fue construido por los romanos en el siglo II como una entrada para un gran templo de Baal, que ya había existido por 3.000 años en Siria.* El templo tenía un horno poderoso, debajo de una estatua de bronce con la cabeza de toro, que representaba al dios Baal. Los sacerdotes del templo ponían niños y bebés en sus brazos extendidos y los arrojaban al fuego ardiente como sacrificios humano*s.
Ruidosos redobles de tambor sofocarían los gritos. Las prostitutas del templo eran usadas para que hombres o mujeres que buscaran ayuda de Baal ejecutaran actos lascivos con ellas, como una forma de «adoración». Era un lugar en el que se cometían las atrocidades más repugnantes contra niños inocentes, contra todo lo que es bueno y justo y contra el Propio Dios. Baal es mencionado 94 veces en la Biblia como una fuerza destructiva contra el pueblo de Dios; él es el señor de las moscas, el dios del estiércol, un símbolo del propio Satanás._

Y ahora una réplica de esa religión demoníaca está siendo honrada en todo el mundo y elogiada por los historiadores como parte de nuestra «herencia global».

Para que sepáis quién era Baal









Baal (Demonio)


Este artículo es sobre demonio Baal. Para el dios y título mesopotámico, vea Baal. Baal o también conocido como Bael es el primero de los siete reyes del infierno, mencionado muchas veces en el antiguo testamento confiriéndole a su nombre el significado de “maestro” o “el propietario”; algunos...




mitologia.fandom.com





En la Wikipedia simplemente le describen como "una antigua divinidad de la fecundación.

*Llevo leyendo desde hace varios años que Baal es el demonio al que las élites veneran.*

¿Casualidad? o ¿algo más siniestro?


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Y que respiras?



Lo mismo que los astronautas: Hay aparatos que reciclan el aire una y otra vez eliminando del CO2 del mismo


----------



## El Mercader (3 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido leer "The Guardian" y automáticamente al ignore


----------



## pepetemete (3 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia JAMAS destruira Kiev . Kiev , para Rusia , es como Kosovo para Serbia . Leopolis , en cambio es " tierra extranjera " y para mas INRI es Patrimonio de la Humanidad , la joya de la corona de la cultura polaca . Convertirla en cenizas seria una venganza adecuada
> El clapham lo dijo : Ucrania se ha convertido en un peligro " existencial " para Rusia precisamente porque la Guerra " ha ido mal " y si ha ido mal es porque asi le ha convenido al Zar . TODO ESTA PLANEADO .
> Rusia esta jugando a perder . Rusia busca que Occidente no le tema , y que avance .
> Entonces Rusia " retrocede " ( en Kiev y otras zonas ) Rusia retrocede . Occidente sube la apuesta . mira sus cartas paco de merde y sonrie
> ...



Me gustó lo de las bolas chinas de Mao...


----------



## Malevich (3 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es horrible. Ucrania no es un estado liberal aceptable en lo que yo interpreto como occidente. Es una salvajada. Y los dejes totalitarios de Zelensky son peligrosisimos.
> 
> Pero no se porqué estar en contra debe implicar estar a favor de los otros que no son mejores para nada.
> 
> Por eso entiendo a todos, que no quiero decir que lo comparta, menos a los que esgrimen valores liberales para defender a Rusia solo por las imperfecciones de occidente. Lo siento, pero es absurdo.



Lo que llamamos "civilización occidental" está a día de hoy mucho mejor representada por Rusia, con todas sus imperfecciones, que en occidente. Y no digamos nada por Zelensky y los animales de Azov y demás grupos nacionalmafiosos que controlan Ucrania. 
Rusia es heredera de la tradición cristiana de Europa y a su vez del mayor intento, fracasado cierto, de lograr la justicia social en el mundo. En Rusia aún hay algún lugar para la música europea, el arte europeo o la literatura europea. 
En el otro lado tenemos todo lo que está provocando la decadencia de Europa y su ruina moral, cultural, económica y social. Tenenos el infantilismo, la cultura de la cancelación, la censura más radical y el pensamiento único, la total y absoluta desconexión entre gobernantes y gobernados, la ruptura del pacto social, la condena a la muerte civil del disidente, el olvido o la manipulación de la historia, el destierro de la cultura y el arte a museos que languidecen o son meros parques temáticos. 
Bonita "democracia y valores occidentales" se nos están quedando. Y lo que es más grave, todo para comprar a los americanos su mierda de gas licuado. 
Europa no tiene nada que ofrecer a la borregada. Es la nada. Ni democracia, ni libertades, ni derechos, ni bienestar, ni seguridad, ni futuro, ni forma de vida que valga. Todo eso lo están destruyendo ante nuestros ojos al menos desde 2008, y lo están disfrazando con "salvar el planeta" y "parar a Putin". 
No, la Rusia de Putin no es un ideal ni mucho menos, pero en principios está más cerca de la idea y la historia de Europa que aquí.


----------



## Egam (3 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde dentro tiene muchas más posibilidades que le destruyan a el. Occidente es una piña porque los anglos no se andan con chorradas, el que se sale del camino , le sacan de la carretera literalmente.
> 
> La operación tenia un inicio basado en algo que desconocemos, y es de suponer que tendrian un plan B, C ,.....Z por si se torcia que se torcio. Pero los movimientos posteriores no son lógicos. Y acabo de colgar lo qeu dice ya abiertamente el presidente checheno ( seguro que algun conocimiento de estrategia le podemos suponer, a el y a los suyos )y en medios rusos que no es ninguna manipulación. Pide caña, porque lo que hacen es marear. Y no es una cuestión de no poder, lo puentes los cortan en 20 minutos, y sin puentes los suministros no llegan, que el rio no es el manzanares. La aceria la arrasan si quieren, NO quieren ahí no hay defensa aerea ni contrabaterias. Etc...etc...



Los anglos estan perdiendo influencia a marchas forzadas, no pueden proveer a sus "colonias" de otra cosa que no sea deuda.
Occidente no es una piña, es un conjunto de dirigentes sobornados/chantajeados.

Aunque entiendo tu razonamiento, dudo que Khadirov tenga un conocimiento global de la estrategia planteada y sus ramificaciones, no solo en el campo de batalla, sino economicas, sociales, industriales... Yo tengo claro que como occidente haga movimientos "feos", van a caer nukes sin ser detectadas y se van a acabar las tonterias.

Aprovecho para agradecer a todos los que aportan desde hace años (La lista es larga)


----------



## Argentium (3 May 2022)

*El Papa Francisco: "Orban me dijo que los rusos tienen un plan, que el 9 de mayo todo terminará"*
PREMIUM

LUCIANO FONTANA (IL CORRIERE DELLA SERA)
Actualizado Martes, 3 mayo 2022 - 09:46
El Papa asegura estar dispuesto a ir a Moscú para reunirse con Putin, aunque todavía no ha recibido respuesta. "Me temo que Putin no puede ni quiere tener este encuentro en este momento", señala.


----------



## alexforum (3 May 2022)

Opinion de barra de bar:

parece que a estas alturas a nadie le interesa Una guerra corta.

USA y China desgastan a Rusia. Si, digo China también pues aunque no quieran un colapso ruso, un socio débil sería favorable.

Rusia buscando la destrucción del ejército ucraniano y el colapso del país.

La UE… jaja esos si querrían una guerra corta, pero esos no tienen ni voz ni voto.


----------



## Salamandra (3 May 2022)

Los de la Reunión secreta estaban cerca de entrar en Ucrania, se me ha ocurrido entrar parece que han tenido percances y andan buscando donde dormir. ¿Estarian para entrar en el país por el puente que han volado?

PD. Han entrado pero parece que dormir se complica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2022)

En ucrania estan de fallas







A tragar hiel carniceros de bucha


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

hajajaja que valor, el imperio de la propaganda tú dando moralina



Mabuse dijo:


> En los medios de información masiva han estado repitiendo incansablemente que a Rusia no le quedaban misiles ni armas aéreas de precisión para lanzar ataques a objetivos tácticos y estratégicos alejados del frente. Es algo que veo que se repite, Occidente crea un relato y lo publicita a los cuatro vientos hasta que se convierte en dogma de fe para los televidentes, Rusia entonces hace justo lo contrario que pronosticaban los bandos imperiales.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿En serio? jaja este foro está lleno de gente con mucho tiempo libre.



Nada más lejos de la realidad. Vamos, que no tiene Ni Puta Idea (NPI).


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, he pensado lo mismo varias veces. Todos los subestiman por alguna razón.



Les pasará como nos pasa a nosotros, que hay cierta tendencia a subestimarnos o ningunearnos fuera de nuestras fronteras, pero la verdad es que cuando nos dan un par de hostias bien dadas, nos remangamos para poneros a la labor, pues eso, que funcionamos razonablemente bien.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

cuando veais que un tanque, una fortificacion, unos S300 o cualquier tipo de CHATARRA de carnicero salta por los aires a 50km del frente con un solo proyectil, aderezad el momento con esta banda sonora:


----------



## Giordano Bruno (4 May 2022)

Si según tu la Charo esta puesta a dedo..es obvio que no dirige NADA
En todo caso el que dirige Europa será el dueño del dedo,es que os contradecis en solo una puta frase.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2022)

El enorme convoy de 40 kilómetros de vehículos militares que tanta propaganda hicieron en los medios fue el dato más relevante de que toda esta guerra/trama está vinculada con el coronavirus y que tiene una finalidad más allá de Ucrania. 

Putin es un miembro fundamental de todas las instituciones supranacionales que gobiernan el planeta . Que hagan creer que es un nuevo Hitler es el juego del poli bueno/poli malo.

Desde el primer día dije que todos esos vehículos se notaba que estaban destartalados y que parecían sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial . Cuestan mucho más los misiles que usan para destruirlos de lo que valen todos ellos. 

Lógicamente quien saca beneficio del uso de los misiles son las corporaciones que fabrican armamento y que pagan los estados , el relevo de las farmacéuticas todos ellos jefes de los políticos.


Sólo hay que ver las mentiras de la sexta para darse cuenta que aquí hay gato encerrado. 
Estos criminales que mentían sin compasión con el coronavirus , ahora lo hacen con la guerra. 


*Cada una de ellas cuesta 180.000 euros, mientras que los misiles que se lanzan pesan unos 12 kilos y cuestan 60.000 euros. Un precio muy asequible para su capacidad de destrucción, ya que con ellos los ucranianos están acabando con tanques de 18 millones de euros.*










El arma más poderosa de Ucrania: así funciona un misil Javelin


Los misiles Javelin están siendo clave para la contraofensiva ucraniana. El motivo se encentra en la facilidad en su montaje, de tan solo 3 tres minutos, y su capacidad para destruir tanques. Te lo explicamos en este vídeo.




www.lasexta.com




.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 May 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Es verdad, ya lo he visto en varios helicopteros, enfocan hacia arriba donde no hay nada y tiran misiles. ¿?



Ya se explicó anteriormente en este hilo, es una táctica Soviética de ataques por saturación con cohetes no guiados en zonas donde se conoce previamente que esta el enemigo.


----------



## bubble bubble (4 May 2022)

Ciertamente hay actuaciones rusas en esta guerra que pueden parecer desconcertantes, pero creo que conforme pase el tiempo veremos que tienen su efecto, Durante la guerra Siria hubieron muchas situaciones que yo no entendí y que no compartía pero que finalmente dieron sus frutos, como por ejemplo:

- En la guerra Siria se dieron muchos cercos de posiciones terroristas por parte del ejercito sirio. Conforme los sirios aumentaban su ventaja en un sitio, en lugar de mantenerlo o asaltarlo, les ofrecían la evacuación a los sitiados con sus familias. Es cierto que así el gobierno sirio evitaba consumir sus escasos recursos en caso de mantener la posición o ahorraba bajas de sus sufridas tropas, pero yo consideraba que la táctica romana de arrasar las ciudades que se resistían hubiera sido más efectiva pues desmoralizaría a los enemigos en futuros enfrentamientos. Sin embargo sucedieron cosas curiosas con la táctica sirio-rusa, como que los terroristas, que estaban divididos en diversas facciones en su lucha contra Al Assad, desconfiaban de los que habían sido evacuados y fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos armados entre esas facciones. Aunque el resultado fue que los terroristas se fortificaron en la zona de Idlib (esto fue únicamente por el apoyo del gobierno turco), el gobierno sirio logro recuperar gran parte de su territorio con pocas bajas y sin gastar sus muy escasos recursos, cosa que quizás hubiera sido imposible o mucho más costoso de haber utilizado otra táctica.

- Cuando los turcos derribaron el avión ruso y mataron al embajador, Putin se limitó a imponer sanciones económicas y a poner a las tropas rusas en alerta contra los turcos, pero no devolvió el golpe (bueno, se dedico a destruir el petróleo de contrabando que sacaba Cerdogan). El hilo se llenó de foreros acusándole de pusilánime y diciendo que Rusia iba a pagar gravemente su cobardía. En no mucho tiempo se produjo el intento de golpe de estado en Turquía, auspiciado por los yankis, que fracasó. Después de esto Erdogan, aunque es un tremendo cabrón y sigue jodiendo a los sirios, bloqueo la base de la OTAN en Turquía, y más importante aún, atacó y destruyo el estado vasallo americano conocido como Kurdistan, que además de ser una amenaza para Turquía, estaba claro que iba a ser utilizado por EEUU para atacar a Siria, Irán, Iraq etc. Es decir, en lugar de entrar en guerra con Turquía o provocar que esta tuviera que depender completamente de la OTAN, consiguió que los turcos se enfrentaran abiertamente con los americanos, y que de ser una fuerza enemiga (OTAN) haya pasado en la práctica a ser un actor libre enfrentado a todo el mundo.

- Durante bastante tiempo los rusos se negaron incluso a transferir armamento ya comprado a Siria, acatando el embargo de armas internacional, decisión está fuertemente atacada en el foro. Sin embargo, finalmente no es que armara con profusión al ejercito sirio, si no que empleo sus propias fuerzas armadas consiguiendo pasar de una situación desesperada para los sirios a una victoria. ¿Qué podría haberlo hecho antes ahorrando mucho sufrimiento a Siria? Es posible, pero quizá no se daban las condiciones necesarias y tuvo que esperar su momento. Y quizás esto es lo que está sucediendo ahora en Ucrania y nosotros no sepamos verlo. 

Resumiendo, aunque para mi la guerra va despacio y parece que los rusos están luchando como a medio gas, yo confió en la inteligencia y el manejo de la información que tiene Putin, pues aunque no entendamos algunas cosas es posible que tengan sus motivaciones imposibles de deducir con la información que aquí tenemos. Recordemos que con Putin Chechenia ha pasado de su principal problema a ser un aliado, que se deshizo de Georgia, que ha frustrado los planes otánicos en Siria, y que al menos la guerra económica actual la va ganando por goleada (y la militar según mi entendimiento también).

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 May 2022)

Los malvados ucras no dejan que los ruskis tomen Jarkov, les han dado bien, los ruskis se están batiendo en retirada.


----------



## mirkoxx (4 May 2022)

Ofensivas rusas a lo largo del frente, incluso en Rubizhne y Voievodivka, acercándose a Severodonetsk.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En la última hora estallaron incendios forestales masivos en los bosques alrededor de Yampil mientras que la ofensiva Rusia avanzaba hacia Ozerne y Kryva Luka, donde el último puente que quedaba en la región a través del río Siverskyi todavía estaba en pie (probablemente ya no). Me parece que en gran parte son incendios forestales. Si no es así, indicaría ataques de artillería ucranianos y/o aéreos de una magnitud nunca vista hasta ahora. Pueden ser ataques de artillería pesada en Lyman y Dibrova por fuerzas rusas con contraataques que provocan un fuego que se extiende al norte de Yampil. El fuego puede ser incluso intencional para cortar el camino Yampil-Kirovsk que estaba alimentando el empuje ruso en Ozerne y el cruce del río Siverskyi.







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Los ataques se reanudan en Popasna, en los extremos norte y oeste de la ciudad. Esto puede indicar que las fuerzas Chechenas, de Donetsk y Rusas están comenzando el avance final para capturar la ciudad de las fuerzas ucranianas restantes en el borde de la ciudad. La localidad es de alta importancia estratégica.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anteriormente se pensó que la ofensiva ucraniana en Kharkhov no tomaría Staryl Saltiv fácilmente, ya que tenían por delante otros pueblos pequeños, en gran parte desprotegidos y no en las carreteras principales como Molodova. Esto se debe a que Staryi Saltiv se encuentra en la carretera principal y en un cruce de puente estratégico. Sin embargo, ahora se descubrió que este puente fue destruido, probablemente al retirarse los ucranianos mucho antes en la guerra. Las fuerzas rusas en realidad están utilizando una carretera secundaria más pequeña para el suministro aquí. Así que puede ser que las fuerzas rusas ya hayan abandonado en gran medida la orilla oeste del río Syverski Donets.







Rusia, aparentemente, está usando un río que cruza más al norte y caminos secundarios para abastecer el frente alrededor de Kutuzivka. Esta área muestra combates renovados en las últimas 2 horas que pueden indicar un contraataque de Rusia o un avance ucraniano para asegurar el norte de la ciudad y Momotove. 







Aunque parece que los rusos está intercambiando "espacio por tiempo" en el frente de Kharkhiv y dejando que su enemigo use fuerzas ofensivas allí, atraídos por posibles victorias, para mantenerlos alejados de los campos de batalla críticos del Donbass, para mí; resistir en Staryl Saltiv tendría más sentido. Perder la carretera principal T2104 amenazaría el frente alrededor de Kutuzivka desde ambos lados y el puente estratégico podría repararse. También amenazará el cruce en Rubizhne que están utilizando. En esta guerra el avance es mucho más difícil que la defensa, que parecería que invertir incluso los escasos recursos en Staryl Saltiv valdría la pena. Las fuerzas de Ucrania no tienen una carretera principal para proporcionar una ofensiva allí y la ciudad es bastante grande. Si Rusia alguna vez tiene la intención de retomar este área y avanzar hacia Kharkhov, defender la carretera T2104 parece valer la pena.
Erik Zimerman


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

El Papa ha dado una buena ostia" a USA, los Otanicos y de paso a los petimetres europeos, va tener juego, ahora en las tertulias si os llaman decid; "Oiga que yo soy católico, apostólico y romano y el Papa ha dicha que la OTAN tiene la culpa".

Zelensky se ha pasado, supongo que las drogas afectan, sobreactuando en su papel de Presidente, Turquía ya lo ha enviado a la mierda, espero que un tal Felipe no le pase los Leopard y menos los F-16 porque ya seria tonto del todo.

Bueno, la operación continua y creo que van a cortar las comunicaciones entre Kiev y Odessa, pero a su tiempo.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Marchando primavera de colorines en Titán...


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Se reportan múltiples explosiones sobre Lviv. Misiles kalivr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo de logística está destinada al fracaso, tratar de abastecer munición a un ejercito que se encuentra en pleno conflicto por vía aérea es una total tontería, tal cantidad de munición solo durara un par de días a lo mucho, lo que confirma que es pura propaganda para la galería.


----------



## lukashenko (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene esto?



Podría ser que los lancen como señuelo para desviar posibles ataques desde tierra con manpads o similares guiados por el calor de los motores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

la horda a sufrido hoy gravemente y todo indica que los dias venideros van a ser todavia peores para los carniceros segun el armamento caviar beluga a las finas hiervas valla llegando. Todo el camino hasta vovchansk esta muy pobremente defencido y cortar esa ruta de suministro al saliente de izum va a poner muy nerviosos al ejercito de pederastas y sodomitas









Men and boys among alleged rape victims of Russian soldiers in Ukraine


UN chief on sexual violence warns dozens of cases under investigation are ‘tip of the iceberg’




www.theguardian.com







Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Los malvados ucras no dejan que los ruskis tomen Jarkov, les han dado bien, los ruskis se están batiendo en retirada.


----------



## lukashenko (4 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ya se explicó anteriormente en este hilo, es una táctica Soviética de ataques por saturación con cohetes no guiados en zonas donde se conoce previamente que esta el enemigo.



Gracias, aclarado.


----------



## NS 4 (4 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El fusil de cerrojo Mosin Nagant es un diseño del ingeniero ruso Mosin y el belga Nagant, en realidad es solo del belga pero por razones dce prestigio se le incluyó al ruso en la denominación, hasta entonces, 1981, usaban los viejos mosquetes Berdan, el impacto que resulto de la utilizacion por los turcos del los winchester 1876 en la guerra ruso turca de 1877 hizo que se decidiese la fabricación de un fusil de diseño nacional ruso, el Mosin Nagant resulto ser un arma excelente con un cerrojo fiable y rápido y ajustado al clima ruso, fué el fusil de reglamento hasta la introducción del AK 47.



131 años en servicio...naaaaa...

En mi cuadrilla uno caza con un Mosin tuneado...una pasada...va de cine.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Opinion Americana: How to stop Putin from popping a nuke
> 
> Cómo evitar que Putin haga estallar una bomba nuclear
> 
> ...



Muchas medias verdades del artículo primero caracterizando a V. Putin como un tipo poco racional que se deja llevar por las emociones. Segundo Japón no se rindió por las bombas atómicas lanzadas, debido a que sus planes de resistencia a un desembarco estadounidense consideraba bajas de millones de japoneses con tal de desangrar al ejercito invasor. La razón real de la rendición "incondicional" fue la declaración de guerra por parte de la URSS y la destrucción en pocos días de su ejercito en Manchuria con lo que habría la posibilidad de que emperador fuera destituido y enjuiciado junto a toda la cúpula política y militar. recordar que en los bombardeos de Tokio murieron cientos de miles de personas y aún el Imperio del Sol Naciente nunca sopeso la posibilidad de rendición.


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Muchas cosas...
> 
> 
> Otro de los misiles rusos que ha impactado en Leópolis.
> ...




Parece que han bombardeado un almacén, no? Por las explosiones en cadena durante segundos del materiali que ahí había


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

la guerra ha entrado en una fase en la que cualquier posicion de los carniceros a menos de 30km de una posicion artillera ucraniana va recivir azufre de precisión. despues de perder molodova pueden mantenerse en stary saltiv lo que se tarda en montar una falla de una BGT



mirkoxx dijo:


> Ofensivas rusas a lo largo del frente, incluso en Rubizhne y Voievodivka, acercándose a Severodonetsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moderado (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Ciertamente hay actuaciones rusas en esta guerra que pueden parecer desconcertantes, pero creo que conforme pase el tiempo veremos que tienen su efecto, Durante la guerra Siria hubieron muchas situaciones que yo no entendí y que no compartía pero que finalmente dieron sus frutos, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - En la guerra Siria se dieron muchos cercos de posiciones terroristas por parte del ejercito sirio. Conforme los sirios aumentaban su ventaja en un sitio, en lugar de mantenerlo o asaltarlo, les ofrecían la evacuación a los sitiados con sus familias. Es cierto que así el gobierno sirio evitaba consumir sus escasos recursos en caso de mantener la posición o ahorraba bajas de sus sufridas tropas, pero yo consideraba que la táctica romana de arrasar las ciudades que se resistían hubiera sido más efectiva pues desmoralizaría a los enemigos en futuros enfrentamientos. Sin embargo sucedieron cosas curiosas con la táctica sirio-rusa, como que los terroristas, que estaban divididos en diversas facciones en su lucha contra Al Assad, desconfiaban de los que habían sido evacuados y fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos armados entre esas facciones. Aunque el resultado fue que los terroristas se fortificaron en la zona de Idlib (esto fue únicamente por el apoyo del gobierno turco), el gobierno sirio logro recuperar gran parte de su territorio con pocas bajas y sin gastar sus muy escasos recursos, cosa que quizás hubiera sido imposible o mucho más costoso de haber utilizado otra táctica.
> 
> ...



O lo que pasó al principio:

Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:

-Latakia
-Alepo.
-Damasco
-Daraa
-Homs

Resulta que durante todo ese tiempo los rusos destrozaron las líneas de suministros de los yihadistas y ya no eran capaces de frenar a un ejercito maltrecho y desgastado después de 5 años de guerra.

Aquí lo mismo, los rusos no han dejado de bombardear toda Ucrania, los ucranianos ya no tienen capacidad de movilizar grandes números de unidades de un frente a otro. Después de conectar Crimea con el Dombass desde el sur comienza la operación para liberar el Dombass, donde están atrincherados entre 60.000 y 100.000 soldados ucranianos, los mejores combatientes del que dispone el régimen de Kiev.

A algunos parece que se les olvida que Ucrania es un país enorme con una población de 45 millones de habitantes (pre-guerra), hace falta preparar el terreno para poder avanzar. También está el hecho de que hay millones de civiles en los territorios que quieren tomar, si hubieran ido con todo habrían provocado una carnicería inaceptable incluso para los propios rusos.

Por muy "mehh" que parezca la operación, la realidad es que los rusos siguen avanzando y los ucros lo único que han mostrado hasta ahora son bulos lamentables (el fantasma de Kiev) y crímenes de guerra contra civiles y prisioneros. Ni una sola victoria en los que llevamos de guerra, todo lo que han mostrado es puro humo, y los rusos no paran de atacar la infraestructura de un ejercito sin movilidad que se encuentra como en el tiro al pato, sin capacidad de responder o defenderse.

Aquí está un periodista pronazi que trabaja para Bild:



Lo dicho, los rusos están arrasando al ejercito ucraniano, la operación tomará el tiempo que haga falta, los que esperan que los rusos se carguen a miles de civiles para ahorrarse unas semanas ya se puede ir olvidando.

Igual que en Siria, no importa tomar poco o mucho territorio, lo importante es destruir al enemigo y para eso hace falta tiempo. Cuando termine el combate y veamos el estado de las fuerzas ucranianas nos vamos a reír con los números.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Este es el regalito matacochinos que UK va a mandar a Ucrania.


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Canales rusos de Telegram que circulan un mapa de supuestos ataques de RUS en subestaciones eléctricas que alimentan la red ferroviaria. No estoy seguro sobre el símbolo de la nube de hongo  También aparentemente desconozco que existen trenes diesel


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Kadyrov convocó al campo de batalla al comandante del batallón Azov, que se escondía en Azovstal. "¿No te da vergüenza mantener a los enfermos, las mujeres, los ancianos? Sal al campo, muéstrate. ¡Terminemos de una vez por todas!" - escribió el jefe de Chechenia.


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Misiles rusos atacan subestaciones eléctricas en Lvov (Oeste de Ucrania) Como resultado, se ha comprometido una entrega ferroviaria de armas desde Polonia.


----------



## bubble bubble (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> O lo que pasó al principio:
> 
> Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:
> 
> ...



Exacto, yo creo que están ganando la guerra a la manera de la tortuga y que no quieren ser liebre.

Hay que tener en cuenta que la precaución rusa tiene también dos motivos:

-Si quiere que la población de las tierras conquistadas apoye luego a Rusia debe tratarlos con consideración. Por mucho que apoye la causa Rusa, si matan a mi hijo en un bombardeo o destruyen completamente las infraestructuras condenándome a una vida pobre, siempre les guardaría resquemor.

-Todo lo que destruyan tendrán que reconstruirlo después, pues está claro que los territorios liberados serán o bien parte de Rusia o bien un estado aliado.

Solo por esto merece la pena avanzar más lento e incluso sufrir más bajas.

Pobre Julian, primero se follaron a sus follacabras en Siria y ahora le tocara sufrir por sus nazis en Ukrania, no gana para disgustos.


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

El proyecto OSINT ruso Rybar ha publicado imágenes de combate filmadas con drones de Popasnaya de lo que se afirma que es un equipo de soldados Wagner PMC capturando a un grupo de soldados ucranianos.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia JAMAS destruira Kiev . Kiev , para Rusia , es como Kosovo para Serbia . Leopolis , en cambio es " tierra extranjera " y para mas INRI es Patrimonio de la Humanidad , la joya de la corona de la cultura polaca . Convertirla en cenizas seria una venganza adecuada
> El clapham lo dijo : Ucrania se ha convertido en un peligro " existencial " para Rusia precisamente porque la Guerra " ha ido mal " y si ha ido mal es porque asi le ha convenido al Zar . TODO ESTA PLANEADO .
> Rusia esta jugando a perder . Rusia busca que Occidente no le tema , y que avance .
> Entonces Rusia " retrocede " ( en Kiev y otras zonas ) Rusia retrocede . Occidente sube la apuesta . mira sus cartas paco de merde y sonrie
> ...



Putin me hace recordar mucho a Stalin, cada uno con su estilo, necesita que Rusia sienta que esta en peligro existencial para que, como en la WWII, se unan comunista, ortodoxo y zarista contra occidente, contra los salvajes y volverlos a civilizar. es necesario eliminar al perro rabioso ucraniano y después ir por el dueño insensato que lo soltó.

"Russian Roads"

*"Nuestras tácticas son misteriosas, debes recordar que cuando retrocedemos, realmente estamos avanzando".



*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El proyecto OSINT ruso Rybar ha publicado imágenes de combate filmadas con drones de Popasnaya de lo que se afirma que es un equipo de soldados Wagner PMC capturando a un grupo de soldados ucranianos.




Joder.


----------



## InigoMontoya (4 May 2022)

a los prorusos os gusta mamar polla del papa rojo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

llegaran justo para cuando pol put realice la mobiizacion masiva el dia del orgullo orco, hace falta mucho material y bueno para parar en seco a 2 millones de carniceros



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Este es el regalito matacochinos que UK va a mandar a Ucrania.


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Exacto, yo creo que están ganando la guerra a la manera de la tortuga y que no quieren ser liebre.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que la precaución rusa tiene también dos motivos:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el motivo es más prosaico.

Creo que están buscando llevar al límite las defensas ucranianas para que colapsen. Van a seguir martillando con artillería y aviación hasta que las defensas ucranianas hagan crack y se acabó. Y en mi opinión están cerca de conseguirlo, solo hay que ver las desesperadas peticiones de materiales que hace Zelenski y que ya no saben ni qué enviarle los de la OTAN.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Joe Biden habla en público con unos javelines detrás


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tocar los huevos en bombardear sistemáticamente las provincias del este de Ucrania por parte de Zelensky. Tocar los huevos es prohibir el ruso en Ucrania (hablado por el 60% de la población), tocar los huevos es quemar vivas a 40 personas en Odessa. Tocar los huevos en financiar y entrenar en Canadá y el Reino Unido a miles de Nazis (sabiendo la trágica historia de Rusia con los nazis). Tocar los huevos es tener literalmente miles de mercenarios, asesores y material militar de la OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia. Tocar los huevos es amenazar con entrar en la OTAN y colocar armamento nuclear en las fronteras. Tocar los huevos es tener decenas de laboratorios con patógenos peligrosos en las fronteras rusas. Tocar los huevos es meter los hocicos en el área de influencia de una superpotencia. Tocar Los huevos es movilizar 100.000 soldados ucranianos hacía el Donbass. Tocar los huevos es corromper un país y meter al hijo de puta, pederasta del hijo de Biden como director de la mayor empresa de gas de ucrania. Tocar Los huevos es boicotear sistemáticamente los acuerdos comerciales con Rusia. Tocar los huevos es sabotear todos y cada uno de los acuerdos de paz que los rusos han puesto sobre el tapete.
> ¿Quieres que siga?



Hombre, si dentro de algunas de esas cosas, que son ciertas, metes otras que no son ni comprobables y que, seguramente, nadie, al menos de este foro, puede tener una prueba de que es así, pues...
De todas formas, Rusia no puede dirigir la política de otro país, ni a quien se une o deja de unir
Sabes tan bien como yo que, antes de estallar el Maidan se prometió a los ucranianos una futura entrada en la UE, al rechazarlo y cambiar a última hora llegaron las protestas y se formó todo, no antes
Cualquier país que luchó contra los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial tiene una historia trágica, y, sé perfectamente todo el entramado social que hay detrás de eso, pero también sé que, por ejemplo, detrás de los grupos de las repúblicas, hay mucho "nazi ruso" o ultranacionalista metido...es decir, hay que decirlo todo también, no crees?
En cuanto a armamento nuclear, también lo hacen ellos, no les veo como un país sin utilizar su arsenal nuclear. a modo de amenaza, porque lo hacen, por mucho que te empeñes con que no es así.
Tocar los huevos, es tratar de impedir que Ucrania se una a quien quiera o pretender volver a unas fronteras del 97, cuando es algo imposible
Es que, cada vez que se dice algo respondes con que USA es peor, y no es el punto, se trata, en este hilo, de juzgar las acciones rusas, lo digo para mantener cierta coherencia, al menos.
Si comparamos, vamos a hacerlo y puede ser un debate interesante, si vives en USA, te irías ahora mismo a Rusia con el mismo puesto de trabajo? eso si, con el sueldo ruso, por supuesto?


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El enorme convoy de 40 kilómetros de vehículos militares que tanta propaganda hicieron en los medios fue el dato más relevante de que toda esta guerra/trama está vinculada con el coronavirus y que tiene una finalidad más allá de Ucrania.
> 
> Putin es un miembro fundamental de todas las instituciones supranacionales que gobiernan el planeta . Que hagan creer que es un nuevo Hitler es el juego del poli bueno/poli malo.
> 
> ...



Con respecto al tweet publicado:

Lo simplicaré de la siguiente forma: está tirando de las grandes reservas que se heredaron de la URSS desde el inicio. Para que usar lo nuevo cuando puedes tener un conflicto con EEUU (la OTAN es EEUU), en poco tiempo. A veces las explicaciones son más sencillas son las correctas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Joe Biden habla en público con unos javelines detrás



Ha sido en su visita a la planta de Lockheed donde ensamblan los javelines. Trolling maximus.


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Entrar en la UE? ¿Por qué dedicas unos días a enterarte de los antecedentes del conflicto en Ucrania y dejas de decir tonterías?




Qué pasó en el Maidan? como se desarrollaron las negociaciones del acuerdo con la UE? qué pasó a ultima hora cuando Yanukovich se desdijo del acuerdo con la UE?
Al final, sabes tan bien como yo, que desde Rusia se le dijo a Yanukovich que eso de tener acuerdos con Europa nanai de la china...lo demás lo sabemos muy bien
Es que, ese es el inicio del conflicto y no otro, si a eso le unes un ultranacionalismo (muy similar al que hay en Rusia, por cierto), pues ya tenemos un buen caldo de cultivo
Que han habido cosas desde el otro lado, no te lo niego, ahora, negar la evidencia de que todo esto es porque Rusia mantenga el control sobre Ucrania, es de ser muy inocente
Luego, ya puedes argumentar sobre el Donbass, sobre los nazis de Ucrania y el porqué de grupos paramilitares tengan tanta presencia en el país, son cosas que son ciertas, pero negar que Rusia busca el control del país con fines exclusivamente geopolíticos....

Lo que no se puede es decir que en occidente hay "propaganda" y luego pillar la rusa y no pasarla ningún filtro, porque algunos, si mañana dicen en RT que la tierra es plana, eso es lo que van a defender....


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Van a poner un turno más en la fábrica pa que a ningún Ucranio le falte su javelín. También podrán ser adquiridos por fascículos con la edición dominical del Diario de Kiev, parar ir ensamblándolo en casa con tranquilidad los domingos por la tarde.


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajajaja que valor, el imperio de la propaganda tú dando moralina



Aquí los únicos que necesitan propaganda y moral son los otánicos. Los rusos tienen rusas y vodka, y a los floreros no otánicos todo lo que no sea un meteorito o una señorita de buenos pieses ni nos afecta (buenas manos en el caso de las floreras).


----------



## pepinox (4 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Van a poner un turno más en la fábrica pa que a ningún Ucranio le falte su javelín. También podrán ser adquiridos por fascículos con la edición dominical del Diario de Kiev, parar ir ensamblándo en casa con tranquilidad los domingos por la tarde.



Jajajajaja. Mis dies. Eso es perder con estilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Con respecto al tweet publicado:
> 
> Lo simplicaré de la siguiente forma: está tirando de las grandes reservas que se heredaron de la URSS desde el inicio. Para que usar lo nuevo cuando puedes tener un conflicto con EEUU (la OTAN es EEUU), en poco tiempo. A veces las explicaciones son más sencillas son las correctas.



Piensa mal y acertarás .


probablemente tú eres de los que se creyó lo del coronavirus y hasta puede que lo sigas creyendo después de la evidencia de tanta farsa


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

La artillería de precisión es el arma definitoria de esta etapa de la agresión rusa, como lo fueron los misiles antitanque en la anterior. Y los ucranios están recibiendo lo mejor... Pinta mal para cochinorrusia


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Los F35 lighting ya están en Rumanía. Dicen los rusos que se están enfrentando a la otan. No me quiero ni imaginar la cara de espanto que se les quedaría los rusos si la otan tuviese que desatar su máquina de guerra sobre rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Yankilandia es un país raro de cojones


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que insisten;
> 
> _*El general canadiense Trevor Kadier fue arrestado cuando intentaba escapar
> del territorio de azovstali en Mariupol, informaron medios y bloggers.
> ...



En apañol.









Un general canadiense capturado en Mariupol


Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa detuvieron en Mariupol (Ucrania) al general canadiense Trevor Cadieu (foto). Luego de su detención, en la noche del 2 al 3 de mayo de 2022, este general ‎canadiense fue trasladado a Moscú. ‎ Al parecer, el general Trevor Cadieu no estaba cumpliendo...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En apañol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí la contención de daños.








Retired Canadian lieutenant-general under police investigation for alleged sexual misconduct is now in Ukraine


Trevor Cadieu, a retired Canadian Forces lieutenant-general under investigation for alleged sexual misconduct is now in Ukraine.




ottawacitizen.com





Aquí el historial de un tipo con apellido distinto pero el resto parecido. Iba a ser nombrado capitán general del ejército canadiense y le cae un viogen de 1994. Da para película.






Trevor Cadieu — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Rusia vs. Ucrania: ¿quién tiene el control de la guerra? Sovietólogo responde


¿Quién está ganando la guerra? ¿Rusia con su titánica capacidad militar o Ucrania con su tenacidad y el apoyo de sus aliados? Fredo Arias-King, experto en estudios de Rusia y Europa Occidental, te contesta en Conclusiones. | Mundo | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué pasó en el Maidan? como se desarrollaron las negociaciones del acuerdo con la UE? qué pasó a ultima hora cuando Yanukovich se desdijo del acuerdo con la UE?
> Al final, sabes tan bien como yo, que desde Rusia se le dijo a Yanukovich que eso de tener acuerdos con Europa nanai de la china...lo demás lo sabemos muy bien



No, "sabes tan bien como yo", no

En primer lugar, es falso lo que sugieres de que Rusia tenía control sobre Ucrania y Yanukovich era un títere de Rusia. Propaganda

¿Por qué el "títere" firma esto con Chevron?
Ucrania negocia un acuerdo con Chevron | DW noticias | DW | 06.11.2013
¿Y esto otro con Shell?
COMUNICADO: Shell extraerá gas esquisto en Ucrania (europapress.es)
¿Por qué el "títere" firmó acuerdos económicos que dañaban los intereses de Rusia?

Los firmó porque no era un títere

Respecto al acuerdo económico con la UE, Rusia veía dañados sus intereses económicos (aparte de que había unas claúsulas de cooperación en materia de seguridad que le preocupaban), estuvo abierta a negociaciones trilaterales con Ucrania y la UE
Putin says Ukraine-EU deal a threat to Russia | News | Al Jazeera
Rusia lista para las conversaciones tripartitas con Ucrania, la UE - Peskov (interfax.com.ua)

Pero la UE quería todo el pastel y excluir a Rusia. Manuel Barroso se puso histérico y clamó que el veto de un tercer país era contrario a los principios del "derecho internacional" (?¿?¿?) ¿Qué coño de veto?
Barroso critica la interferencia rusa en el acuerdo con Ucrania - BBC News

Y entonces Putin puso sobre la mesa a Yanukovich un acuerdo más ventajoso para Ucrania (jugó la carta del gas y un crédito jugoso Russia woos Ukraine with $15 bn bailout and cut in gas price (france24.com) que el que le ofrecía la UE, y Yanukovich, QUE ERA EL PRESIDENTE ELECTO AL QUE LE CORRESPONDÍA LEGALMENTE TOMAR LA DECISIÓN (y no a los que se manifestaban en las calles) decidió retrasar la firma del acuerdo con la UE.

Lo que estaba haciendo Yanukovich era dejarse querer para tener las mayores ventajas posibles. También estaba abierto a negociaciones trilaterales.

Por lo tanto, fue la UE la que no quiso negociar nada y quiso excluir a Rusia


alfonbass dijo:


> Es que, ese es el inicio del conflicto y no otro, si a eso le unes un ultranacionalismo (muy similar al que hay en Rusia, por cierto), pues ya tenemos un buen caldo de cultivo
> Que han habido cosas desde el otro lado, no te lo niego, ahora, negar la evidencia de que todo esto es porque Rusia mantenga el control sobre Ucrania, es de ser muy inocente
> Luego, ya puedes argumentar sobre el Donbass, sobre los nazis de Ucrania y el porqué de grupos paramilitares tengan tanta presencia en el país, son cosas que son ciertas, pero negar que Rusia busca el control del país con fines exclusivamente geopolíticos....



Lo alucinante es que mencionas el ultranacionalismo como de pasada y te saltas lo que fue crítico para que estallaran las relaciones de occidente con Rusia

Esas "cosas desde el otro lado" que veo que nadie menciona.

Joder, decidlo coño:

*EEUU y la UE apoyaron un **golpe de estado** con claros indicios de orquestación estadounidense (aquí tienes a Victoria Nuland eligiendo quién debe estar y quién no en gobierno golpista ) donde se instrumentalizó a grupos paramilitares neonazis y de extremas derecha. El nuevo gobierno que llevaron al poder los estadounidenses los estadounidenses era ultranacionalista, abiertamente hostil a Rusia y a lo ruso y estaba predispuesto a entrar en la OTAN*

Es decir: EEUU cruzó la línea roja de Putin sabiendo que para Rusia la integración de Ucrania rusófoba y hostil en la OTAN (de iure o de facto) era una grave amenaza a su seguridad nacional

Todos los follaOTAN omiten sistemáticamente esto, que no es opinable, son hechos objetivos. Y empiezan el relato con la anexión de Crimea y el apoyo ruso a los "terroristas" del Donbás

En tu caso, ¿es cinismo o es ignorancia?


alfonbass dijo:


> Luego, ya puedes argumentar sobre el Donbass, sobre los nazis de Ucrania y el porqué de grupos paramilitares tengan tanta presencia en el país, son cosas que son ciertas, pero negar que Rusia busca el control del país con fines exclusivamente geopolíticos....



¿De verdad que no lo sabes?
Léete este hilo




alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que no se puede es decir que en occidente hay "propaganda" y luego pillar la rusa y no pasarla ningún filtro, porque algunos, si mañana dicen en RT que la tierra es plana, eso es lo que van a defender....



¿Todo lo que te he dicho es "propaganda rusa"? ¿O más bien la propaganda (Yanukovich era un "títere", omisión de cualquier alusión al golpe de estado...) es lo que dices y omites, que está en línea con lo que dicen y omiten los grandes medios?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 May 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 May 2022)

Los Refuerzos Bielorrusos llegaron al Dombass apenas llegando reventaron bastante latas a orcos


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Piensa mal y acertarás .
> 
> 
> probablemente tú eres de los que se creyó lo del coronavirus y hasta puede que lo sigas creyendo después de la evidencia de tanta farsa



Usted no cree en el coronavirus? Tampoco en la peste negra, la gripe española...ninguna pandemia en general...o esas si?

porque no hay idiotas que no crean en la tuberculosis, o en la hepatitis? Es curioso como se construye un cerebro defectuoso como el suyo...

Porque esa arbitrariedad en "creer" en algunos virus si, y otros no...?

La paranoia conspiranoide es una condición psiquiátrica


----------



## troperker (4 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Van a poner un turno más en la fábrica pa que a ningún Ucranio le falte su javelín. También podrán ser adquiridos por fascículos con la edición dominical del Diario de Kiev, parar ir ensamblándolo en casa con tranquilidad los domingos por la tarde.



lo del javelin en esta guerra no sabemos si se han usado porque la verdad no hay videos masivamente de estos sistemas usados en ucrania
sea hanvisto mas videos de nlaw sistemas ucranianos o sovieticos que javelins 
han entregado miles segun eeuu pero donde estan y creo van a volver entregar mas de 5 mil
pero no se ve su uso realmente al menos ahora no se han visto videos
apenas y he visto un parde ucranianos practicando pero nada mas

si alguien tiene pasen videos 
muchas gracias


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Piensa mal y acertarás .
> 
> 
> probablemente tú eres de los que se creyó lo del coronavirus y hasta puede que lo sigas creyendo después de la evidencia de tanta farsa





1.- Te adjunto la foto de un vehículo capturado al Batallón Azov en la planta Illych en Mauripol, te das cuenta la mierda de neumáticos que tiene, eso es desgaste de uso ya que no tiene "cocada" o banda de rodamiento y era un vehículo que pertenece a la niña mimada de EEUU, por regla de tres podría asegurar que Ucrania esta en la "última lona" y EEUU no tiene mejor unidades para enviar y escasean los neumáticos en aquella nación, lo cual es una reverenda estupidez, lo más evidente es que hace tiempo se quedaron aislados y no recibieron más suministros y han tenido que hacer uso de lo que encontraron.

Fuente:
t.me/intelslava/27654

2.- Casi siempre la explicación más simple es la correcta, si vas a argumentar algo extraordinario necesitas evidencia extraordinaria para probar tal hecho o al menos tener evidencia plausible para generar una duda, sin embargo el tweetero se saca de las pelotas una conclusión creyéndose detective de serie americana tipo NCIS, sin saber siquiera identificar unos neumáticos que están desgastados o simplemente han estado almacenados para su uso. 

Para terminar y disculpen por el offtopic:

3.- Tuve una gripe generada por coronavirus este año en el mes de Enero, llegue a saturar 85-90 en reposo, no solicite ni necesite oxigeno ya que entendía que el daño de ese tratamiento hubiese consecuencias nefastas, gracias a Dios me recupere en 15 días. Mi padre falleció de esta enfermedad el año pasado, después de luchar contra la misma durante casi un mes, personalmente lo atendí sin mascarilla junto a un par de doctores (atención en sus horas libres) y enfermeros (24/7), que contratamos, protección alguna y ninguna, los hospitales y clínicas estaban saturadas y la atención era pésima por eso la decisión de atenderlo en casa, intentamos de todo pero genéticamente estaba predispuesto a que su propio cuerpo causara estragos en sus pulmones. A pesar de está experiencia sigo sin vacunarme y siempre e entendido que el uso masivo de mascarillas es una idiotez y una mayor encerrar a la población en sus casas, las razones ya se explicaron detalladamente en este foro, pero respeto a quienes opinen distinto sin que interfieran en la libertad de mis decisiones.

Y no me vengas con falacias para denostar mi argumentación.

Saludos,


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

Eso es obvio, la narrativa de los telediarios es que Putin es un tirano cruel y desbocado, sus tropas son engrendros del Averno, Zelenski un héroe impasible, el batallón Azov una legión angelical y Occidente no está haciendo nada para parar la carnicería. Me asombra hablar con gente que creía razonable y crítica creyendo a pies juntillas la narrativa, o en los mejores casos pensando que la invasión no tenía justificación y detener la operación salvará vidas. Si les intento hacer que miren lo que ha estado pasando estos ocho años, las vias que se han perdido y los ataques a territorio ruso me responden siempre en automático que deje de ver RT, ya tenía fama de verla y ahora soy una especie de Rasputín iluminado. Que les follen, se lo han tragado y lo que venga lo habrán merecido, lo que me jode es que con su estupidez me están jodiendo a mí también. Aparte de colaborar con los crímenes inenarrables que se han cometido allí todos estos años, sin contar lo que no me dejan decirles de Sira, Libia, Afganistán o Irak. No quieren escuchar, como si eso les fuera a librar de los problemas que acarrea seguir ciegamente a un psicópata, o hacer sus vidas más felices.

Andar con orejeras sólo hace que no veas los lobos o si sus aullidos son verdaderos o del mismo amo para que corras más. Ponérselas de forma voluntaria es renunciar a la dignidad y la humanidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> 1.- Te adjunto la foto de un vehículo capturado al Batallón Azov en la planta Illych en Mauripol, te das cuenta la mierda de neumáticos que tiene, eso es desgaste de uso ya que no tiene "cocada" o banda de rodamiento y era un vehículo que pertenece a la niña mimada de EEUU, por regla de tres podría asegurar que Ucrania esta en la "última lona" y EEUU no tiene mejor unidades para enviar y escasean los neumáticos en aquella nación, lo cual es una reverenda estupidez, lo más evidente es que hace tiempo se quedaron aislados y no recibieron más suministros y han tenido que hacer uso de lo que encontraron.
> 
> Fuente:
> t.me/intelslava/27654
> ...



En paz descanse tu padre .
qué edad tenía? 
No hay más preguntas





__





Sólo hundieron 3 barcos en Pearl Harbor . Fue una disculpa para atacar Japón. Lo mismo Ucrania


https://elamerican.com/hunter-biden-oligarca-ruso-putin-acuerdo/?lang=es “Hunter Biden voló a Moscú para una reunión con un oligarca ruso ahora sancionado que, según se informa, tiene estrechos vínculos con Vladímir Putin, según revelan los archivos de la computadora portátil”. Así lo aseguró...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Brutalismo soviético, tan bestial que ni las leyes de la física se atreven a tocarlo.


----------



## Magick (4 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Rusia vs. Ucrania: ¿quién tiene el control de la guerra? Sovietólogo responde
> 
> 
> ¿Quién está ganando la guerra? ¿Rusia con su titánica capacidad militar o Ucrania con su tenacidad y el apoyo de sus aliados? Fredo Arias-King, experto en estudios de Rusia y Europa Occidental, te contesta en Conclusiones. | Mundo | CNN
> ...




Acabo de ver esa nota. No llega ni a la verguenza ese tío (no en vano es CNN). Creo que ni Simo en este foro, cuando está exaltado, dice tantas huevadas como las de esta nota.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En paz descanse tu padre .
> qué edad tenía?
> No hay más preguntas
> 
> ...



67Años.

Saludos,


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


>



Me parece que es la youtuber ucraniana que hecho un video en TikTok en donde declaraba que esperaba a las tropas rusas.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Putin firma un decreto para aplicar "medidas económicas especiales" ante las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado este martes un decreto para la aplicación de "medidas...




www.europapress.es






Como dice que está prohibida su difusion, mejor lean que es importante, creo:

s*e prohíbe la exportación de productos y materias primas fabricadas en Rusia y destinadas a los afectados por las medidas punitivas. *

Se aprobará en 10 días.

Y parece que se espera hoy otra declaración por Finlandia importante, entre otras cosas. Parece que ésto se acelera y no para bien.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Live updates: Ukraine tensions



Las medidas se tomarán como represalia por "las acciones hostiles de los Estados Unidos, estados extranjeros y organizaciones internacionales... que tenían como objetivo privar ilegalmente a Rusia, a los ciudadanos rusos y a las personas jurídicas rusas de los derechos de propiedad o restringir sus derechos de propiedad", y con el objetivo de "proteger los intereses nacionales de Rusia", según el decreto.

El documento *prohíbe cumplir obligaciones* con personas y entidades extranjeras bajo sanciones, cerrar tratos *o realizar transacciones con ellos.* Además, *Rusia prohibirá la exportación de materias primas y productos de Rusia a aquellos que ha sancionado. *

Se ordenó al gobierno ruso que compilara una* lista* de personas bajo sanciones en un* plazo de 10 días.*

El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Polonia ordenó al ejército prepararse para la invasión de Ucrania
Читайте больше на ВС Польши приказали готовиться к вторжению на Украину

firmó una orden para poner partes del ejército polaco en plena preparación para el combate. Tendrán que "proteger infraestructura importante en Lviv y la región de Volyn de Ucrania".

El jefe del departamento , Sergei Naryshkin , precisó que Polonia iba a enviar tropas b*ajo el pretexto de "protección de Rusia".* Esto se hará c*on la aprobación de Washington, pero la Alianza del Atlántico Norte permanecerá oficialmente al margen.*


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Brutalismo soviético, tan bestial que ni las leyes de la física se atreven a tocarlo.



No te creas. Yo vivi una explosion que mato a 3 personas, dejo la casa en escombros, derribo la pared de la casa de enfrente y en la mia que estaba a apenas 50 metros metio las ventanas para adentro sacandolas de los premarcos pero no rompio los cristales.


----------



## willbeend (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Me parece que es la youtuber ucraniana que hecho un video en TikTok en donde declaraba que esperaba a las tropas rusas.



Pa mi que no era ni streamer de esos. 
Por lo visto se encontraba en la ciudad de Dnipro cuando comenzo la operacion especial rusa y que entonces los nazis ukros prohibieron a sus rehenes salir de la ciudad previendo que iban a necesitar cuantos mas escudos humanos mejor. 
Es ahi donde la chica por lo visto solto a su novio y allegados que "ojala los rusos lleguen pronto a la ciudad y asi la dejen volver a su casa"

Es el tercer video que veo de ella, el primero cuando la detienen en el coche, el segundo donde la graban pidiendo perdon por lo dicho y dando gracias al glorioso ejercito nazi por defender al pais y este utlimo que debe ser posterior a esa grabación y donde lo siguiente que le habran hecho es violarla y torturarla hasta la muerte, que es el modus operandi que vienen aplicando.


----------



## Magick (4 May 2022)

Saludaba siempre…


Soy el ÚNICO candidato lo suficientemente audaz para hacer frente a la cábala luciferina.

Elíjame gobernador de Georgia, y pondré de rodillas al régimen satánico y DEMOLERÉ las piedras guía de Georgia.

¡Únete a mí en mi lucha para #TearThemDown!





Kandiss Taylor demolerá las piedras guía de Georgia

por PAUL HELINSKI el 3 DE MAYO DE 2022


Kandiss Taylor tiene un nivel abrumador de apoyo popular, y definitivamente no está llena de mierda. Ha propuesto diez órdenes ejecutivas para ser ejecutadas el primer día de su gobernación. Implican reformas radicales en los sistemas escolares y de adopción, una prohibición de los mandatos para mascarillas y vacunas, e incluso una financiación para una nueva Guardia Estatal de Georgia.

La décima orden se publicó esta semana. Es para demoler las piedras guía de Georgia. Si no está familiarizado con este monumento, es una propuesta para un Nuevo Orden Mundial que implica reducir la humanidad a 500 millones de personas, y otras nueve directrices.



https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/kandiss-taylor-to-demolish-georgia-guidestones/


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Me parece que es la youtuber ucraniana que hecho un video en TikTok en donde declaraba que esperaba a las tropas rusas.



Parece algo personal, lo de centrarse casi exclusivamente en la cara es raro en estos vídeos de palizas a los que los cachorros de la OTAN nos tiene acostumbrados. Hijos de puta dios los cría y el dinero de la fed los junta.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Canales rusos de Telegram que circulan un mapa de supuestos ataques de RUS en subestaciones eléctricas que alimentan la red ferroviaria. No estoy seguro sobre el símbolo de la nube de hongo  También aparentemente desconozco que existen trenes diesel



Es curioso esto , han puesto empeño en desturir subestaciones de tracción pero solo con eso no detienes las operaciones, las dificultas porque el parque Diesel es muy inferior al eléctrico, pero nada más. Hace falta romper puentes en puntos críticos. En España por ejemplo con romper exactamente 8 no quedaría posibilidad de ningún tránsito que pase por Madrid y subiendo a 15 destruyes todas las alternativas transversales dejando apenas la posibilidad de pequeños tránsitos entre regiones contiguas. En Ucrania o rompes unos pocos puentes o los depósitos de material Diesel, si no se mantiene la posibilidad de uso del ferrocarril


----------



## Mabuse (4 May 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> No te creas. Yo vivi una explosion que mato a 3 personas, dejo la casa en escombros, derribo la pared de la casa de enfrente y en la mia que estaba a apenas 50 metros metio las ventanas para adentro sacandolas de los premarcos pero no rompio los cristales.



En España no andamos exentos de brutalismo, Jalisia es Orbis Tertium y geometrías imposibles en este universo se aplican a construcciones que no deberían poder aguantar una brisa durando centurias.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso esto , han puesto empeño en desturir subestaciones de tracción pero solo con eso no detienes las operaciones, las dificultas porque el parque Diesel es muy inferior al eléctrico, pero nada más. Hace falta romper puentes en puntos críticos. En España por ejemplo con romper exactamente 8 no quedaría posibilidad de ningún tránsito que pase por Madrid y subiendo a 15 destruyes todas las alternativas transversales dejando apenas la posibilidad de pequeños tránsitos entre regiones contiguas. En Ucrania o rompes unos pocos puentes o los depósitos de material Diesel, si no se mantiene la posibilidad de uso del ferrocarril



Yo creo que es para poner en marcha pronto las infraestructuras al acabar esta historia. De cualquier forma en el foro han explicado que no hay casi locomotoras diesel y el ancho de vía no permite exportar.


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

troperker dijo:


> lo del javelin en esta guerra no sabemos si se han usado porque la verdad no hay videos masivamente de estos sistemas usados en ucrania
> sea hanvisto mas videos de nlaw sistemas ucranianos o sovieticos que javelins
> han entregado miles segun eeuu pero donde estan y creo van a volver entregar mas de 5 mil
> pero no se ve su uso realmente al menos ahora no se han visto videos
> ...



Se van a siria todos. Y proximamente en africa


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pa mi que no era ni streamer de esos.
> Por lo visto se encontraba en la ciudad de Dnipro cuando comenzo la operacion especial rusa y que entonces los nazis ukros prohibieron a sus rehenes salir de la ciudad previendo que iban a necesitar cuantos mas escudos humanos mejor.
> Es ahi donde la chica por lo visto solto a su novio y allegados que "ojala los rusos lleguen pronto a la ciudad y asi la dejen volver a su casa"
> 
> Es el tercer video que veo de ella, el primero cuando la detienen en el coche, el segundo donde la graban pidiendo perdon por lo dicho y dando gracias al glorioso ejercito nazi por defender al pais y este utlimo que debe ser posterior a esa grabación y donde lo siguiente que le habran hecho es violarla y torturarla hasta la muerte, que es el modus operandi que vienen aplicando.



Gracias, solo espero que se encuentre bien pero de los NAZIS todo se puede esperar.


----------



## Triyuga (4 May 2022)

*Videos) La CIA planifica secuestros, tortura y asesinatos de opositores ucranianos a Zelensky, revela un oficial de los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania*






Por Jeremy Kusmarov.- 
Vasily Prozorov, un antiguo oficial de los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) declaró poco después de su deserción a Rusia en 2018 que el SBU había sido asesorado por la CIA desde 2014.
“Los empleados de la CIA [que han estado presentes en Kiev desde 2014] residen en apartamentos clandestinos y casas suburbanas“, dijo. “Sin embargo, acuden con frecuencia a la oficina central del SBU para celebrar, por ejemplo, reuniones específicas o tramar operaciones secretas“.
Las revelaciones de Prozorov adquieren implicaciones extremadamente ominosas a la luz de un nuevo informe de The Grayzone Project que detalla la participación del SBU en una campaña de asesinatos, secuestros y torturas supervisada por el presidente ucraniano y favorito de los medios de comunicación occidentales, Volodymyr Zelensky.










(Videos) La CIA planifica secuestros, tortura y asesinatos de opositores ucranianos a Zelensky, revela un oficial de los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Triyuga (4 May 2022)

*Quiero comprar ventanas ucranianas*






Me gustaría hacer un pedido de estas ventanas súper resistentes y de alta calidad de Ucrania, que resistieron intactas a la la explosión de una bomba rusa que, como se ve en la imagen, causó un gran destrozo en los coches que se hallaban estacionados a escasos metros. También quiero pedir algo del mismo enlucido que se ve en la casa, que permaneció intacto y limpio después de una explosión que no dejó ni escombros ni cristales rotos. Nunca vimos un prodigio tal de resistencia, incluso a prueba de bombas. Quiero comprar ventanas ucranianas, sin duda las más resistentes del mundo.
Bromas aparte, es bien sabido que en todas las guerras, la verdad está entre las primeras víctimas, y la actual no es una excepción.
Por el contrario, aún más que en las guerras pasadas, pero tanto como en las guerras de la ex Yugoslavia y Siria, el peso de las mentiras y la propaganda que tiende a manipular -cuando no se inventa de la nada- es mayor. En el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania hay algunas narrativas hiperbólicas o, incluso fabricadas: una inversión constante y clara de los hechos en favor de la propaganda. El objetivo es doble: ocultar las razones del conflicto y silenciar el historial militar. En la Europa democrática, cuna de la Ilustración y de la Escuela de Fráncfort, se ha puesto en marcha un proceso de asimilación fiel de las versiones aportadas por Kiev.
No se admite ninguna duda, no se permite el análisis de los datos, incluso se elimina la verificación de las fuentes [y por supuesto no se permiten fuentes rusas]: toda duda legítima y cualquier posible pregunta se enfrentan a la acusación de «colaborar con el invasor». La pregunta más que razonable que da lugar a todo análisis digno de mención y a toda posible investigación periodística, la de «cui prodest» (¿a quién beneficia?), ha sido eliminada del escenario. Es como si Putin y el ejército ruso estuvieran presos de una locura generalizada o de una gilipollez que les hace cometer un error tras otro, un crimen tras otro, que además aumentan precisamente en correspondencia con los acontecimientos internacionales.
No es casualidad que el primer movimiento de EEUU y la UE cuando los rusos entraron en Donbass fuera cerrar los sitios web y las cadenas de televisión que podrían haber proporcionado el punto de vista de Moscú sobre la guerra, sus razones y su curso. Se consideró esencial, estratégico, contar con una narrativa única y centralizada, que se difundiera a través de la corriente principal sin tolerar dudas o incertidumbres y sin dejar lugar a preguntas.










Quiero comprar ventanas ucranianas







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## raptors (4 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ya no te empines* tanto te vas a lastimar la cintura....


----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Ciertamente hay actuaciones rusas en esta guerra que pueden parecer desconcertantes, pero creo que conforme pase el tiempo veremos que tienen su efecto, Durante la guerra Siria hubieron muchas situaciones que yo no entendí y que no compartía pero que finalmente dieron sus frutos, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - En la guerra Siria se dieron muchos cercos de posiciones terroristas por parte del ejercito sirio. Conforme los sirios aumentaban su ventaja en un sitio, en lugar de mantenerlo o asaltarlo, les ofrecían la evacuación a los sitiados con sus familias. Es cierto que así el gobierno sirio evitaba consumir sus escasos recursos en caso de mantener la posición o ahorraba bajas de sus sufridas tropas, pero yo consideraba que la táctica romana de arrasar las ciudades que se resistían hubiera sido más efectiva pues desmoralizaría a los enemigos en futuros enfrentamientos. Sin embargo sucedieron cosas curiosas con la táctica sirio-rusa, como que los terroristas, que estaban divididos en diversas facciones en su lucha contra Al Assad, desconfiaban de los que habían sido evacuados y fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos armados entre esas facciones. Aunque el resultado fue que los terroristas se fortificaron en la zona de Idlib (esto fue únicamente por el apoyo del gobierno turco), el gobierno sirio logro recuperar gran parte de su territorio con pocas bajas y sin gastar sus muy escasos recursos, cosa que quizás hubiera sido imposible o mucho más costoso de haber utilizado otra táctica.
> 
> ...




correcto, Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis ... la judo war putiniana funciona, enfurece y divide a los occidentales pero hay provocaciones que es mejor no dejar pasar, por ejemplo el derribo por fuego amigo sirio del avión militar ruso en Latakia en el que murieron muchos especialistas rusos.

Putin, de manera muy vergonzosa en mi opinión, disculpó a los verdaderos culpables que eran los israelis que se ocultaron tras el avión ruso. Eso no puede ser, la vista gorda con las razzias sionazis en Siria hace la guerra interminable alentando además otras provocaciones como las químicas etc, y en este conflicto de Ucrania sucede igual

PD no me suena el embargo de armas a Siria, no sería Irán?









Russia to veto Syria arms embargo – envoy


Russia will not support any arms embargo on Syria.




www.azernews.az





edito: será el S-300 que no enviaron hasta 2018, supongo


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Quiero comprar ventanas ucranianas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ningún medio ha pretendido mostrar esa imagen como los efectos de una bomba:

¿Dónde puedo comprar ventanas ucranianas?


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

La guerra lo justifica todo


En las últimas semanas, el regimiento Azov ha sido repetidamente citado por la prensa occidental que, pese a haber calificado al grupo de supremacista, neonazi o paramilitar en el pasado, lo ha ace…




slavyangrad.es











La guerra lo justifica todo


04/05/2022


En las últimas semanas, el regimiento Azov ha sido repetidamente citado por la prensa occidental que, pese a haber calificado al grupo de supremacista, neonazi o paramilitar en el pasado, lo ha aceptado como fuente fiable. Su fundador y líder espiritual, Andriy Biletsky, ha sido entrevistado por medios internacionales como un político más, su comandante, Denis Prokopenko, ha sido nombrado Héroe de Ucrania y su capitán, _Kalina, _es la principal fuente informativa para agencias como _Reuters_ para conocer la situación en la acería Azovstal. Pero más allá de la situación en el último foco de resistencia ucraniana en la zona industrial de Mariupol, miembros del regimiento Azov han sido vistos en las sesiones de instrucción del uso de las armas occidentales enviadas al país. La lucha contra Rusia lo justifica todo, incluida la certeza admitida incluso por Estados Unidos, de que una parte de las armas enviadas terminará en manos de organizaciones paramilitares que una vez fueron calificadas por esos mismos países de neonazis, fascistas y supremacistas.


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev

Si escuchamos a Volodymyr Zelensky, y hay que escucharle, ya que es un personaje muy hablador, no hay fascismo en Ucrania. Es más, si creemos sus declaraciones, prácticamente no hay radicales en Ucrania y todos estos chicos que literalmente portan símbolos fascistas del Tercer Reich y se emocionan ante retratos de Hitler [se han encontrado varios en las bases militares capturadas del regimiento Azov en lugares como Berdyansk-_Ed_] son simples patriotas de Ucrania que están siendo denigrados por la propaganda rusa. Nada más que eso.

Ayer mismo, en una entrevista concedida a los periodistas de la televisión griega _ERT_, Volodymyr Zelensky afirmó que está agradecido al regimiento Azov y otros “voluntarios”, sean lo que sean, y que cree que prácticamente no hay llamadas al radicalismo en Ucrania. Se puede considerar clave del discurso la palabra “prácticamente”.

Se puede, por supuesto, ignorar la argumentación y los hechos que han repetido en numerosas ocasiones y desde diferentes tribunas representantes de Rusia, que han probado que cierta parte de los _guerreros_ de Ucrania profesan una ideología misantrópica basada en la teoría de la supremacía racial que fue condenada en los juicios de Nuremberg. Parece que, como no tenemos las mejores relaciones en estos momentos, Kiev puede ignorar los argumentos de su oponente geopolítico calificándolos de “maquinaciones del enemigo”.

Pero el matiz está en que Rusia no es el único Estado que ha incluido al regimiento neonazi Azov en la lista de organizaciones extremistas, sino que hay toda una serie de países que, como Japón, alguna vez tuvieron a Azov en sus listas de organizaciones terroristas. Japón está lejos y nadie escucha a Rusia, ¿pero qué pasa con Estados Unidos, la principal inspiración para la lucha _sagrada_ contra el _pernicioso_ legado soviético? ¿Cómo han tratado hasta ahora a estos seguidores de las ideas del nazismo que ni siquiera esconden sus ideas?

La cuestión de si estaban “financiando el terrorismo” surgió por primera vez en Estados Unidos en el lejano 2015, no solo por parte de la prensa, sino entre los funcionarios de la ONU y la OSCE que trabajaban en _el país de la victoriosa democracia_ como observadores y se refirieron a las atrocidades de los miembros de las organizaciones neonazis en Ucrania. Fue entonces cuando el Congreso de Estados Unidos prohibió al Pentágono entregar misiles antiaéreos a Ucrania y armar o financiar al batallón Azov. Los congresistas estadounidenses calificaron la unidad de “repugnante formación Nazi”. La enmiendas introducidas en la legislación vigente comenzaron a salir a la luz con la publicación de investigaciones periodísticas que hablaban de la ideas abiertamente fascistas tanto del liderazgo como de los soldados de Azov.

El 3 de mayo de 2017, las autoridades estadounidenses, que no querían recibir reproches por financiar a terroristas, aprobaron una ley prohibiendo que fondos estadounidenses destinados a Ucrania fueran destinados al batallón Azov. En aquel momento, ni el Congreso ni el Gobierno de Estados Unidos negaron que los miembros de Azov profesaran la ideología neonazi.

La tercera _epifanía de Azov_ surgió entre los políticos estadounidenses en 2019. Fue entonces cuando los congresistas estadounidenses exigieron al Departamento de Estado que incluyera a Azov en la lista de organizaciones terroristas. El documento fue firmado por 40 congresistas. En su carta, los políticos estadounidenses proponían equiparar a Azov con organizaciones terroristas como ISIS o Al-Qaeda, considerando que Azov tenía una vinculación con el ataque terrorista de Christchurch, que mató a cincuenta personas.

“El batallón Azov es una conocida organización paramilitar ultranacionalista en Ucrania que abiertamente invita a neonazis a unirse a sus filas. Según el FBI, “Azov” ha venido reclutando, radicalizando y entrenando a ciudadanos estadounidenses en los últimos años. La masacre de Christchurch, Nueva Zelanda, ha sido un punto de inflexión en la lucha contra el terrorismo. En su manifiesto, el terrorista mencionaba que había sido entrenado con el batallón Azov en Ucrania y constantemente lucía un símbolo asociado a él [el sol negro-_Ed_]. Los dos tiradores de California y El Paso, Texas, afirmaron haberse inspirado en el ataque terrorista de Christchurch. La conexión entre Azov y los ataques terroristas en Estados Unidos es obvia”, escribieron los congresistas.

En general, parece que los políticos estadounidenses comprenden la diferencia entre lo que es bueno y lo que es malo, pero, por algún motivo, esa comprensión no funciona ahora, cuando la esencia criminal de la formación es más evidente que nunca, y envían a Ucrania armas, munición y asistencia financiera a sabiendas de que, entre los receptores finales de los cargamentos, estarán estos radicales condenados por sus propios diputados.

No quiero hablar del aspecto moral de esta política que siguen Estados Unidos y los países occidentales para mantener el conflicto en el territorio de Ucrania. Es inútil, ya que Occidente se basa en una moral diferente que permite hacer lo que sea cuando realmente lo necesita. Pero hay que hablar del derecho internacional, ese al que los representantes de la _civilización occidental_ tanto les gusta referirse en sus pretenciosos discursos.

Es evidente que hoy Occidente como colectivo está financiando el terrorismo. Puede que fuera difícil probar la situación en Siria, pero en el contexto de lo que ocurre en Ucrania, ni siquiera hacen falta pruebas. Entrenados por miembros de la OTAN y armados con armas producidas en las fábricas de la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos, los nacionalistas ucranianos abiertamente destruyen pueblos y ciudades ucranianas, tapando sus actos escudándose en “luchar contra la agresión rusa”.

Hay que recordar que, en el territorio de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, España y Austria hay leyes que castigan la financiación del terrorismo. En el Reino Unido, Alemania y Austria, se prevén también castigos, confiscación de fondos y propiedades previstas para financiar actividades u organizaciones terroristas y en Estados Unidos y Francia se pueden confiscar todas las propiedades de quien haya cometido ese delito. En el Reino Unido, Estados Unidos, Francia y Austria, esa responsabilidad penal se extiende también a personas jurídicas.

Está claro que a nadie le importa la ley cuando se trata de contener a Rusia. Pero puede que sea el momento de recordar a los europeos que financiar el terrorismo es un crimen tan grave como el propio terrorismo.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Ciertamente hay actuaciones rusas en esta guerra que pueden parecer desconcertantes, pero creo que conforme pase el tiempo veremos que tienen su efecto, Durante la guerra Siria hubieron muchas situaciones que yo no entendí y que no compartía pero que finalmente dieron sus frutos, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - En la guerra Siria se dieron muchos cercos de posiciones terroristas por parte del ejercito sirio. Conforme los sirios aumentaban su ventaja en un sitio, en lugar de mantenerlo o asaltarlo, les ofrecían la evacuación a los sitiados con sus familias. Es cierto que así el gobierno sirio evitaba consumir sus escasos recursos en caso de mantener la posición o ahorraba bajas de sus sufridas tropas, pero yo consideraba que la táctica romana de arrasar las ciudades que se resistían hubiera sido más efectiva pues desmoralizaría a los enemigos en futuros enfrentamientos. Sin embargo sucedieron cosas curiosas con la táctica sirio-rusa, como que los terroristas, que estaban divididos en diversas facciones en su lucha contra Al Assad, desconfiaban de los que habían sido evacuados y fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos armados entre esas facciones. Aunque el resultado fue que los terroristas se fortificaron en la zona de Idlib (esto fue únicamente por el apoyo del gobierno turco), el gobierno sirio logro recuperar gran parte de su territorio con pocas bajas y sin gastar sus muy escasos recursos, cosa que quizás hubiera sido imposible o mucho más costoso de haber utilizado otra táctica.
> 
> ...



Fantástico aporte.
Gracias

Parece claro que la experiencia en Siria le va a servir a Rusia para manejar los tiempos de manera más eficiente.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo creo que es para poner en marcha pronto las infraestructuras al acabar esta historia. De cualquier forma en el foro han explicado que no hay casi locomotoras diesel y el ancho de vía no permite exportar.



Parque Diesel hay de sobra para trenes militsreez es pequeño para las operaciones totales pero son varios cientos .

En cuanto al ancho, hay dos líneas en ancho ruso que salen del territorio ucraniano,una entra en Eslovaquia y la otra en Polonia(supongo que por la polaca están entrando algunos trenes de material militar y también deben ser esas dos líneas las que pretende usar DB para ese plan que tenía de sacar la cosecha de trigo en trenes alemanes , que irían a las estaciones termino de esas líneas a esperar a los trenes ucranianos y transbordar la carga) . Y luego hay algunas estaciones de transbordo en algunos otros puntos de la frontera polaca. Una cosa es mover la cosecha de trigo, que tampoco creo que los rusos quieran cargarse eso pero tendrán que hacerlo, y otra mover material militar pesado en trenes hacia el Este de Ucrania , esto último es lo que deberían tratar de impedir los rusos si no quieren que siga llegando, y eso exige romper alguna estación nodal y sobre todo algún puente crítico .


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ya no empines* tanto te vas a lastimar la cintura....



Qué tal por México?


----------



## Azrael_II (4 May 2022)

Sólo en el programa Phoenix, EEUU mató a más vietnamitas campesinos que civiles va a matar Rusia como daño colateral.









Programa Phoenix - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





70.000 asesinatos y torturas en 7 años . Una media de 30 al día. Ir a una aldea matar a una familia, y así durante todo el día. Coches bomba. "Accidentes", "infartos", torturas de todo tipo. No hablamos de la represión de un régimen o los daños con los bombardeos sino el asesinato puro y duro sin ir de Cars por la espalda.

La cia es el mayor grupo criminal y asesino de la actualidad, imaginaos a cuántas personas han matado que no sepamos que han sido ellos


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Se van a siria todos. Y proximamente en africa



No estaría mal que alguno pasara a Francia y le enseñaran a Maricron a base de reventones de coches blindados .


----------



## NS 4 (4 May 2022)

Empeora si...los pedos dialecticos ya son frecuentes.


----------



## Octubrista (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso esto , han puesto empeño en desturir subestaciones de tracción pero solo con eso no detienes las operaciones, las dificultas porque el parque Diesel es muy inferior al eléctrico, pero nada más. Hace falta romper puentes en puntos críticos. En España por ejemplo con romper exactamente 8 no quedaría posibilidad de ningún tránsito que pase por Madrid y subiendo a 15 destruyes todas las alternativas transversales dejando apenas la posibilidad de pequeños tránsitos entre regiones contiguas. En Ucrania o rompes unos pocos puentes o los depósitos de material Diesel, si no se mantiene la posibilidad de uso del ferrocarril



Los rusos esperan heredar esas infraestructuras, en lo posible, es la única explicación.

Quizá, en los próximos meses se vean forzados a destruir algunas infraestructuras más con el fin de crear cuellos de botella y controlar la circulación de mercancías, y equipos militares pesados que proporciona la OTAN, pero que respeten infraestructuras eléctricas, transportes, etc, indica que pretenden utilizarlas.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Ciertamente hay actuaciones rusas en esta guerra que pueden parecer desconcertantes, pero creo que conforme pase el tiempo veremos que tienen su efecto, Durante la guerra Siria hubieron muchas situaciones que yo no entendí y que no compartía pero que finalmente dieron sus frutos, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - En la guerra Siria se dieron muchos cercos de posiciones terroristas por parte del ejercito sirio. Conforme los sirios aumentaban su ventaja en un sitio, en lugar de mantenerlo o asaltarlo, les ofrecían la evacuación a los sitiados con sus familias. Es cierto que así el gobierno sirio evitaba consumir sus escasos recursos en caso de mantener la posición o ahorraba bajas de sus sufridas tropas, pero yo consideraba que la táctica romana de arrasar las ciudades que se resistían hubiera sido más efectiva pues desmoralizaría a los enemigos en futuros enfrentamientos. Sin embargo sucedieron cosas curiosas con la táctica sirio-rusa, como que los terroristas, que estaban divididos en diversas facciones en su lucha contra Al Assad, desconfiaban de los que habían sido evacuados y fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos armados entre esas facciones. Aunque el resultado fue que los terroristas se fortificaron en la zona de Idlib (esto fue únicamente por el apoyo del gobierno turco), el gobierno sirio logro recuperar gran parte de su territorio con pocas bajas y sin gastar sus muy escasos recursos, cosa que quizás hubiera sido imposible o mucho más costoso de haber utilizado otra táctica.
> 
> ...



No me he enterado de nada pero muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Voy a enlazar algo que he puesto antes y al estar doble la primera noticia habrá pasado desapercibido:








ВС Польши приказали готовиться к вторжению на Украину


Польша приготовилась ввести армию на территорию Западной Украины. Информацию подтвердил опубликованный приказ главкома вооружённых сил страны.




www.pravda.ru





El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Polonia ordenó al ejército prepararse para la invasión de Ucrania


El Comandante General de las Fuerzas Armadas Polacas, el General *Yaroslav Mika,* firmó una orden para poner partes del ejército polaco en plena preparación para el combate. Tendrán que "proteger infraestructura importante en Lviv y la región de Volyn de Ucrania".

El jefe del departamento , *Sergei Naryshkin* , precisó que Polonia* iba a enviar tropas bajo el pretexto de "protección de Rusia". Esto se hará con la aprobación de Washington, pero la Alianza del Atlántico Norte permanecerá oficialmente al margen.*


----------



## NS 4 (4 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un tipo que ve la imagen de Guevara y le entra urticaria.



El matarife de maricas???
Y porque les saldria uticaria???

Otro pedo dialectico mas...y van...


----------



## coscorron (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Putin firma un decreto para aplicar "medidas económicas especiales" ante las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania
> 
> 
> El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado este martes un decreto para la aplicación de "medidas...
> ...



Pués EEUU puede despedirse de fertilizantes nitrogenados y con eso se puede despedir tranquilamente del 30 % - 40 % de su cosecha y generar una inflación adicional en los bollos para hamburguesas del 15 % - 20 % ... En otros paises significará hambre y muerte así que ni tan mal. Si les cierran el acceso al uranio pierden la capacidad de producir un 15 % de su electricidad en un año y habría que ver como sustituyen y planifican la parada de las centrales ... Se vienen tiempos dificiles para todos.


----------



## bubble bubble (4 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> correcto, Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis ... la judo war putiniana funciona, enfurece y divide a los occidentales pero hay provocaciones que es mejor no dejar pasar, por ejemplo el derribo por fuego amigo sirio del avión militar ruso en Latakia en el que murieron muchos especialistas rusos.
> 
> Putin, de manera muy vergonzosa en mi opinión, disculpó a los verdaderos culpables que eran los israelis que se ocultaron tras el avión ruso. Eso no puede ser, la vista gorda con las razzias sionazis en Siria hace la guerra interminable alentando además otras provocaciones como las químicas etc, y en este conflicto de Ucrania sucede igual
> 
> ...



Te entiendo, a mi también me hirvio la sangre con eso, pero supongo que se considero que un contragolpe iba a traer más repercusiones negativas que positivas. No creo que los rusos lo hayan olvidado ni perdonado, quizá lo devuelvan con intereses algún día. 

Respecto a las armas recuerdo que Siria tenía comprados varios aviones de entrenamiento con capacidad de ataque a tierra, que no fueron entregados y que les hubieran venido muy bien dado el mal estado de la flota siria. Siendo además un aliado hasta que no empezó la operación rusa no empezó a enviarles armamento en cantidad, cuando mira lo que está haciendo la OTAN en Ucrania.


----------



## torque_200bc (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Voy a enlazar algo que he puesto antes y al estar doble la primera noticia habrá pasado desapercibido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los polacos no entran sin una victoria decisiva rusa primero


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La cosa tiene MUCHA más enjundia de lo que parece (y ya parece bastante).
> El Decreto Putin establecía que las ventas de gas seguían denominándose en dólares, pero se debían cobrar en rublos, al precio de cambio establecido a inicio de mes por el BCR.
> Era una forma de decir: "Si me desbloqueas las cuentas del BCR, te aplico cambio de divisas privilegiado".
> En caso de no desbloquear las cuentas del BCR, se aceptó otro mecanismo alternativo, la jugada de la doble cuenta en eurodólares-rublos, del Gazprombank sucursal en Suiza, que haría la compra de rublos "a mercado".
> ...



El mecanismo es más o menos lo que dices, y seguramente por eso el rublo no para de apreciarse, Gazprom o quien haga de intermediario, los está comprando para ajustar las ventas en rublos.


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Putin firma un decreto para aplicar "medidas económicas especiales" ante las sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania
> 
> 
> El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha firmado este martes un decreto para la aplicación de "medidas...
> ...




finlandia se deberia pensar su ingreso en la otan porque las importaciones de gas ruso son del 94% del total de sus importaciones, con el frio que hace sin gas esa gente va a pasar mucho frio


----------



## NS 4 (4 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones,,,



El CRONY CAPITALISMO ha muerto de exito...

Unos claman SEREIS COMUNISTAS POR COJONES...

Y otros, SEREIS CAPITALISTAS POR COJONES...

VINIENDO A ESCLAVIZAR EL ESPIRITU HUMANO PRACTICAMENTE DE LA MISMA MANERA...privandole de todo lo que le hace "humano".
De ahi que muchos rojazos salten a la pata coja...con lo que se nos viene...y muchos nazis totalitarios de igual modo.

El ronzal...siempre el ronzal...y siempre el pollino...con p de pueblo.

DIVIDE ET IMPERA


----------



## alnitak (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Voy a enlazar algo que he puesto antes y al estar doble la primera noticia habrá pasado desapercibido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




varsovia va a ser la.primera ciudad europea volatilizada


----------



## alnitak (4 May 2022)

los anglos estan jugando con fuego..rusia no va a tener reparos es usar armas de destruccion total


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Usted no cree en el coronavirus? Tampoco en la peste negra, la gripe española...ninguna pandemia en general...o esas si?
> 
> porque no hay idiotas que no crean en la tuberculosis, o en la hepatitis? Es curioso como se construye un cerebro defectuoso como el suyo...
> 
> ...



El catarro-19 no existe.

No se trata de creer o no...esque la misma ministra de sanidad ya dijo que no habia ningun laboratorio en España que tuviera el virus aislado.

Todo un fraude global.Un "cuento chino".Enfermedades respiratorias reclasificadas como covid 19 por obra y milagros de unas PCR que el mismo creador decia que no valen para diagnosticar porque fallan mas que una escopeta de feria.

Una enfermedad tan contagiosa y mortal que necesitamos hacernos una prueba para saber si la tenemos.90% asintomaticos...o sea...sanos.

Con la peste negra,la gripe,la tuberculosis o la hepatitis no necesitas hacerte pruebas.Si pillas estos bichos te vas a dar cuenta rapidamente y sin necesidad de PCR que algo no va bien,ademas de que tienen sintomas tan evidentes que los medicos solo hacen el test para CONFIRMAR la presencia de los bichos.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)




----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Te entiendo, a mi también me hirvio la sangre con eso, pero supongo que se considero que un contragolpe iba a traer más repercusiones negativas que positivas. No creo que los rusos lo hayan olvidado ni perdonado, quizá lo devuelvan con intereses algún día.
> 
> Respecto a las armas recuerdo que Siria tenía comprados varios aviones de entrenamiento con capacidad de ataque a tierra, que no fueron entregados y que les hubieran venido muy bien dado el mal estado de la flota siria. Siendo además un aliado hasta que no empezó la operación rusa no empezó a enviarles armamento en cantidad, cuando mira lo que está haciendo la OTAN en Ucrania.




cierto, no me acordaba del sistema S-300 que Siria compró y no entregaron en 2014, y luego en 2018 a raíz del incidente en Latakia sí llevaron una docena y resulta que siguen haciendo la vista gorda con los alubios



> One defense source told Russia's "Kommersant" daily that the weapons contract requires Moscow to deliver the S-300 system by spring 2014.











Five Things You Should Know About Syria And Russia’s S-300 Missile System


Russia's S-300 missile system could dramatically change the stakes in the Syrian conflict if it is sent to Damascus, which Russia has signed a contract to do. RFE/RL correspondent Charles Recknagel lays out five things to know about the air-defense system.




www.rferl.org


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Fuentes independientes señalan las enormes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Izyum.
Además de los que fueron tomados por las propias formaciones ucranianas y los que lograron salir por su cuenta, los equipos funerarios de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF recogieron y enterraron a más de 500 muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


No hay electricidad ni agua en Lvov después de los ataques rusos, ¡que sientan el Donbass!


Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia:
Las redadas de SBU contra los residentes locales que condenaban las acciones de las autoridades ucranianas tuvieron lugar en Kharkiv, Nikolaev, Sumy y otras ciudades.
Las fuerzas ucranianas desplegaron vehículos blindados y múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes en los terrenos de la escuela en Mykolaiv.


Macron escuchó el primer concierto de Tchaikovsky por teléfono durante dos horas, interrumpido por las palabras: no cuelgues, el primer momento libre, Putin te responderá


Cinco refugios antibombas en Azovstal en Mariupol son capaces de resistir un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear.
En total, hay 36 refugios en el territorio de la planta, con capacidad para albergar a más de 12 mil personas.
Enver Tskitishvili, Director General de PJSC "Planta Metalúrgica "Azovstal".


----------



## magufone (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Usted no cree en el coronavirus? Tampoco en la peste negra, la gripe española...ninguna pandemia en general...o esas si?
> 
> porque no hay idiotas que no crean en la tuberculosis, o en la hepatitis? Es curioso como se construye un cerebro defectuoso como el suyo...
> 
> ...



No hay ninguna arbitrariedad. Es solo investigar y juntar las piezas. Pero exige mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Embargo completo al petróleo ruso en seis meses desde ya


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

Hoy alcanza maximo de dos años¡¡¡

*El rublo alcanza su máximo en dos años frente al dólar y el euro, mientras la UE aumenta las sanciones – Reuters*
09:41 || 04/05/2022


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Los misiles de crucero de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están trabajando en las posiciones y ubicaciones de las estructuras de poder del régimen de Kiev en Nikolaev: se escuchan fuertes sonidos de desmilitarización


Foto de un incendio en una subestación en Lviv después de un ataque con misiles.


Los medios ucranianos escriben que esta es la región de Dnepropetrovsk.


También hay explosiones en Transcarpacia.


En la región de Odessa, quitan las antenas parabólicas privadas de las casas.
Así lo anunció el jefe de la administración militar regional Maxim Marchenko. Según él, esto se hace para que los propietarios de las antenas parabólicas no puedan ver los canales de televisión rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Mikhail Ivanovich Duda (Mikhailo Ivanovich Duda), un ardiente nacionalista ucraniano, un ícono de los ukrofascistas modernos. 
Desde los 16 años fue miembro de la OUN*. 
En 1939, estudió sabotaje y negocios terroristas en la Alemania nazi, junto con el futuro líder de la UPA *Roman Shukhevych.


Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el Estado Mayor de Ucrania se reforzará con oficiales de estado mayor de EE. UU. para utilizar de manera efectiva la asistencia militar occidental.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

_Rusia está financieramente preparada para una guerra más larga, incluso en el caso de un embargo de petróleo. Tanto la situación del presupuesto estatal como las características estructurales de la economía crean condiciones sólidas para una economía de guerra, dice RJ Langhammer, investigador principal de nuestro Instituto.

_


----------



## Treefrog (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En la región de Odessa, quitan las antenas parabólicas privadas de las casas.
> Así lo anunció el jefe de la administración militar regional Maxim Marchenko. Según él, esto se hace para que los propietarios de las antenas parabólicas no puedan ver los canales de televisión rusos.



Lo mismo que Corea del Norte, que "orgullo" siento de que la UE y nuestros "estados de derecho" quemen el dinero de nuestros impuestos en apoyar al régimen totalitario ucraniano.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> a los prorusos os gusta mamar polla del papa rojo



Vuestro papa negro follamoros le ha visto las orejas al oso.
Guau, guau...


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Joe Biden habla en público con unos javelines detrás



¿Se giró a saludarlos?


----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

*¿Cuál es el significado oculto del cese del suministro de gas ruso a Polonia y Bulgaria?*

4/5/2022


En Europa ha comenzado la temporada de "caza" del gas ruso. En vísperas de la introducción de la prohibición ampliamente anunciada, Italia, que apoya el embargo energético, fue la primera en colapsar y, francamente, comenzó a abastecerse de combustible de Rusia. Desde principios de mes, la república ha comprado una cantidad récord de materias primas, cuyo flujo se ha duplicado con respecto a abril. Este comportamiento de los rusófobos de Europa es causado por las hábiles acciones de Gazprom, que comenzó a introducir su propio embargo por su cuenta, bloqueando efectivamente una de las rutas de exportación para el suministro de combustible a la UE, alimentando así los rumores europeos.

Se informa que el holding no reservó las capacidades del oleoducto Yamal-Europa hasta finales de año, lo que provocó un estado de pánico en el mercado y, como era de esperar, elevó los precios de los contratos de futuros al contado. Por lo tanto, la "ventana de oportunidad" para obtener materias primas preciosas, que solo Rusia puede suministrar en cantidad suficiente y a un precio asequible, comenzó a reducirse en tres direcciones: las "corrientes" turcas y bálticas, así como el GTS ucraniano.

Según el Operador GTS de Ucrania, las nominaciones al 2 de mayo en los puntos de entrada de Rusia en Sudzha y Sokhranivka fueron de 74 y 23 millones de metros cúbicos por día, respectivamente. Este es también uno de los indicadores más altos, ya que en total se bombearon más de 98,3 millones de metros cúbicos de gas. En pocas palabras, las exportaciones incluso están aumentando a pesar de que se habla de un embargo, y el proceso no está siendo liderado por la "feroz" Europa, sino por Gazprom mismo, maniobrando hábilmente las capacidades y direcciones de las entregas.

Por lo tanto, en este punto, la estrategia secreta de varios niveles de Gazprom se vuelve completamente obvia, con la ayuda de la cual manipula hábilmente la codicia predecible de los participantes del mercado de combustible, así como las necesidades reales y no declaradas de los consumidores en el UE. No hay “traición” en tal cadena de pasos calculada de antemano, el holding simplemente actúa agresivamente y en el marco de las leyes del mercado capitalista.
En primer lugar, está completamente excluido de la ecuación Yamal-Europa y, en segundo lugar, Gazprom demuestra su propia disposición a detener las entregas a cualquier cliente, incluso al más importante, sin temor a abandonar el mercado premium. Y finalmente, en tercer lugar, la desconexión exponencial de Polonia y Bulgaria del gas ruso provocó un aumento del coste del GNL y del combustible de otros comercializadores en el mercado spot, lo que volvió a popularizar las materias primas nacionales en la UE por la diferencia de precio.

Polonia y Bulgaria son clientes minoritarios y perderlos como clientes no tendrá mucho impacto en el balance de la empresa, pero otros clientes importantes parecen haber aprendido la lección. Los sacrificios ante Varsovia y Sofía valieron la pena. Italia ya está demostrando su “tarea” al consumir gas “malo” de Rusia a un ritmo récord.

************

y a qué esperan para exigir la descongelación de sus activos soberanos y los de sus ciudadanos (da igual si son oligarcas), a que llenen sus reservas estratégicas??


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1046833
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1046832
> ...




La fecha para la falsa bandera nuclear en el Donbass coincide con la “presentación en sociedad” del general canadiense capturado. Estoy casi seguro.


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)

Algo pasa, esto no es normal.

espacio aereo Moscu


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

de los creadores de los responsables de bucha han sido los ovnis y de mariupol se ha escombrado sola

blablabla



Mabuse dijo:


> Eso es obvio, la narrativa de los telediarios es que Putin es un tirano cruel y desbocado, sus tropas son engrendros del Averno, Zelenski un héroe impasible, el batallón Azov una legión angelical y Occidente no está haciendo nada para parar la carnicería. Me asombra hablar con gente que creía razonable y crítica creyendo a pies juntillas la narrativa, o en los mejores casos pensando que la invasión no tenía justificación y detener la operación salvará vidas. Si les intento hacer que miren lo que ha estado pasando estos ocho años, las vias que se han perdido y los ataques a territorio ruso me responden siempre en automático que deje de ver RT, ya tenía fama de verla y ahora soy una especie de Rasputín iluminado. Que les follen, se lo han tragado y lo que venga lo habrán merecido, lo que me jode es que con su estupidez me están jodiendo a mí también. Aparte de colaborar con los crímenes inenarrables que se han cometido allí todos estos años, sin contar lo que no me dejan decirles de Sira, Libia, Afganistán o Irak. No quieren escuchar, como si eso les fuera a librar de los problemas que acarrea seguir ciegamente a un psicópata, o hacer sus vidas más felices.
> 
> Andar con orejeras sólo hace que no veas los lobos o si sus aullidos son verdaderos o del mismo amo para que corras más. Ponérselas de forma voluntaria es renunciar a la dignidad y la humanidad.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> O lo que pasó al principio:
> 
> Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:
> 
> ...



Ucrania es bastante más grande que siria.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> O lo que pasó al principio:
> 
> Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, usan la misma estrategia que en Siria, para desesperación de la OTAN.


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Joe Biden habla en público con unos javelines detrás



El preferiria que fueran unas chavalinas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

para no necesitar propaganda el ejercito ruso y su imperio pederasta bien que tiran de ella con toneladas para vender la imagen de que aquello no es un shithole y que tienen un ejercito capaz de tumbar a la otan en cerocoma.



Mabuse dijo:


> Aquí los únicos que necesitan propaganda y moral son los otánicos. Los rusos tienen rusas y vodka, y a los floreros no otánicos todo lo que no sea un meteorito o una señorita de buenos pieses ni nos afecta (buenas manos en el caso de las floreras).


----------



## EUROPIA (4 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 May 2022)

En Ucrania, mercenarios de Israel luchan junto con los militantes del grupo nacional Azov (contra sus miembros en la Federación Rusa), mercenarios israelíes luchan, dijo a la radio Sputnik la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova


----------



## Yomateix (4 May 2022)

Si que a Rusia la van a culpar de todo lo que pase en el mundo es evidente. Espionaje a grupos independentistas, se pasa semanas reconociendo (sin decirlo) que había sido el CNI. Llegan los independentistas y dicen que o hay dimisiones en el gobierno o a partir de ahora va a ser difícil que voten a favor de este gobierno. Ha sido decir eso y de repente el gobierno da una rueda de prensa de urgencia para informar de espionaje al presidente del gobierno y a la ministra......se han enterado ahora de repente (cuando pasó hace casi dos años) y por eso esa rueda de prensa de urgencia.

Yo cuando lo vi (cantaba todo muy extraño) ya pensé en cuanto iban a tardar en culpar a los Rusos para evitarse problemas con sus amigos independentistas. Ayer ya salió en la tv que una experta (de no escuché qué) decía que el espionaje a los políticos Españoles había sido de.....los Rusos. ¿Pero no estaban a favor de los independentistas? No, ahora eran los que espiaban a todos.

Que fácil es quitarse todos los marrones culpando de todo lo que pasa a Rusia. Que lleva más de un año subiendo la luz....culpa de Rusia, que espias a quienes están cometiendo un golpe de estado y los espias con razón pero se te enfadan...pues culpa de Rusia. Solo falta que como ayer llovió mucho decir que es culpa de los Rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

es un nazismo un tanto extraño el de azov y ucrania
teniendo en cuenta que para el imperio pederasta nazis son todos aquellos que se les oponen ya se entiende mejor



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Ucrania, mercenarios de Israel luchan junto con los militantes del grupo nacional Azov (contra sus miembros en la Federación Rusa), mercenarios israelíes luchan, dijo a la radio Sputnik la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

que rusia estaba detras del pruces ya salio antes de la invasion pero nada seguir abrevando del retrete del kremlin



Yomateix dijo:


> Si que a Rusia la van a culpar de todo lo que pase en el mundo es evidente. Espionaje a grupos independentistas, se pasa semanas reconociendo (sin decirlo) que había sido el CNI. Llegan los independentistas y dicen que o hay dimisiones en el gobierno o a partir de ahora va a ser difícil que voten a favor de este gobierno. Ha sido decir eso y de repente el gobierno da una rueda de prensa de urgencia para informar de espionaje al presidente del gobierno y a la ministra......se han enterado ahora de repente y por eso esa rueda de prensa de urgencia.
> 
> Yo cuando lo vi (cantaba todo muy extraño) ya pensé en cuanto iban a tardar en culpar a los Rusos para evitarse problemas con sus amigos independentistas. Ayer ya salió en la tv que una experta (de no escuché qué) decía que el espionaje a los políticos Españoles había sido de.....los Rusos. ¿Pero no estaban a favor de los independentistas? No, ahora eran los que espiaban a todos.
> 
> Que fácil es quitarse todos los marrones culpando de todo lo que pasa a Rusia. Que lleva más de un año subiendo la luz....culpa de Rusia, que espias a quienes están cometiendo un golpe de estado y los espias con razón pero se te enfadan...pues culpa de Rusia. Solo falta que como ayer llovió mucho decir que es culpa de los Rusos.


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)

Parece que ha vuelto la normalidad al espacio aéreo de Moscu. 

No sé, ensayo del 9 de mayo?

Todo normal.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

REPORT: Canadian General Trevor Kadier Has Been Arrested By Russian Forces in Mariupol 


El presidente croata, Zoran Milanovic, anuncia un veto contra la membresía de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Creo que pronto habrá manifestaciones y nuevas elecciones en Croacia.


Las fuerzas armadas de #Bielorrusia comenzaron el miércoles simulacros repentinos a gran escala que implicarán el movimiento de un número significativo de vehículos militares para probar su preparación para el combate - Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia


06:00. Una columna de unos 30 vehículos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia se desplazaba desde Minsk hacia el distrito de Ashmiany/frontera lituana a lo largo de la autopista M7.
El video muestra vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-82A y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal BTR-80K.


Bombardeos en Ucrania Alcanzan planta petrolera en un suburbio de Donetsk.


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Live updates: Ukraine tensions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comienza la particion de Ucrania.


----------



## willbeend (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es posible soportar el impacto directo de una bomba nuclear si estás a unos 800-1000 metros de profundidad. No sé qué profundidad tendrán esos túneles.



Eso esta entre la desembocadura de un rio y el mar, si llega a 20 metros bajo el nivel del mar ya seria mucho, creo que demasiado, estaria inundado...


----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Por muy "mehh" que parezca la operación, la realidad es que los rusos siguen avanzando y los ucros lo único que han mostrado hasta ahora son bulos lamentables (el fantasma de Kiev) y crímenes de guerra contra civiles y prisioneros. Ni una sola victoria en los que llevamos de guerra, todo lo que han mostrado es puro humo, y los rusos no paran de atacar la infraestructura de un ejercito sin movilidad que se encuentra como en el tiro al pato, sin capacidad de responder o defenderse.
> 
> Aquí está un periodista pronazi que trabaja para Bild:
> 
> ...




sí hay retrocesos en Kiev, Chernikov, Sumy y hasta Jarkov. La estrategia inicial estaba mal planteada, se necesitaba mucho más cerrar Odessa y la costa del mar negro que toda la operación mal concebida del norte. Aislar el oeste del este desde Jarkov hacia abajo era un plan más modesto pero mucho más factible, ya que la geografía del dnieper y el territorio rusófono, se presta a ello.


----------



## Hal8995 (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso esto , han puesto empeño en desturir subestaciones de tracción pero solo con eso no detienes las operaciones, las dificultas porque el parque Diesel es muy inferior al eléctrico, pero nada más. Hace falta romper puentes en puntos críticos. En España por ejemplo con romper exactamente 8 no quedaría posibilidad de ningún tránsito que pase por Madrid y subiendo a 15 destruyes todas las alternativas transversales dejando apenas la posibilidad de pequeños tránsitos entre regiones contiguas. En Ucrania o rompes unos pocos puentes o los depósitos de material Diesel, si no se mantiene la posibilidad de uso del ferrocarril



Totalmente cierto.

Lo más increíble es que esos puentes JAMAS serán usados por los rusos. Los ukras lo tienen claro...cuando ellos se repliegan los demuelen.Se ha visto en innumerables ocasiones..Irpin un ej.

Si un comando aerotransportado ruso evitara su voladura para despues poder cruzarlos los ukros lo bombardearian con misiles ayudados por satélites.

Es decir mantener los puentes es una soberana estupidez. Solo ayuda al ejército ukra


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Comienza la particion de Ucrania.



Ya dijo Churchill que Polonia es la hiena de Europa. Y el borracho de Johnson, que tanto tiempo a dedicado a estudiar su figura, no ha aprendido lo que debería y se comporta como si fuera un nuevo Churchill sin pensar que en 80 años algo ha cambiado su país.


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Saludaba siempre…
> 
> 
> Soy el ÚNICO candidato lo suficientemente audaz para hacer frente a la cábala luciferina.
> ...



Pues parece una LdC que sin ningun problema puede decir una cosa y la contraria con 5 minutos de intervalo. Al menos, si tiene un "accidente" nos confirmara las tesis conspiranoicas.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> 
> Lo más increíble es que esos puentes JAMAS serán usados por los rusos. Los ukras lo tienen claro...cuando ellos se repliegan los demuelen.Se ha visto en innumerables ocasiones..Irpin un ej.
> 
> ...



Lo único es que la propaganda podría usar en un futuro la destrucción de los puentes con titulares tipo "Rusia crea hambruna en Somalia al impedir la exportación del trigo ucraniano ". Pero es que al final lo harán los otros y aún dirán que han sido los rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 May 2022)

La Nazi que quería suprimir el código de Nuremberg...le gusta el jaleo

*Von der Leyen propone en el Parlamento Europeo un embargo total al petróleo de Rusia: “No será fácil, pero tenemos que hacerlo”*


Protesta en Berlín para pedir un embargo al petróleo ruso.AP



El veto al hidrocarburo sería progresivo hasta hacerse efectivo a final de año; las sanciones golpean también al mayor banco ruso y a los mandos militares responsables de las matanzas de Bucha y el asedio a Mariupol

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha anunciado este miércoles el primer gran golpe energético de la UE contra el régimen de Vladímir Putin: “Hoy propondremos prohibir todo el petróleo ruso en Europa”, ha arrancado en una intervención en el Parlamento Europeo; acto seguido, sus palabras han sido interrumpidas por un aplauso de los eurodiputados. El plan del Ejecutivo comunitario supondrá un embargo “progresivo” que implica el corte de los suministros de crudo en seis meses y el de los productos refinados para finales de año. 









Von der Leyen propone un embargo total al petróleo de Rusia: “No será fácil, pero tenemos que hacerlo”


El veto al hidrocarburo sería progresivo hasta hacerse efectivo a final de año; las sanciones golpean también al mayor banco ruso y a los mandos militares responsables de las matanzas de Bucha y el asedio a Mariupol




elpais.com


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Ucrania, mercenarios de Israel luchan junto con los militantes del grupo nacional Azov (contra sus miembros en la Federación Rusa), mercenarios israelíes luchan, dijo a la radio Sputnik la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova



Hombre, el jefe de Grupo Wagner es todo un nazi premium pero eso no mola sacar.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (4 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que rusia estaba detras del pruces ya salio antes de la invasion pero nada seguir abrevando del retrete del kremlin



Que tu te amorres a ciertos sitios no nos interesa a ninguno.....

Era una explicación sencilla de entender, pero como veo que eres muy cortito te cito de nuevo la parte que expuse a ver si leyendola dos veces alcanzas a comprenderla pese a tus evidentes carencias mentales.

"¿Pero no estaban a favor de los independentistas? No, ahora eran los que espiaban a todos"

Eso unido a que tus aliados independentistas digan que van a dejar de votar a tu favor y que ha de dimitir gente de tu partido como responsable (y no dimisiones de cualquiera)....y de repente rueda de prensa de urgencia para decir que a ti también te espiaron.....hace dos años, pero te has enterado ahora (los independentistas crearon un portal hace meses con este tema, porque ya sabían lo del espionaje....el gobierno se ha enterado ahora de que los espiaban....."casualmente" cuando independentistas dijeron de dejar de votar en base a sus intereses), pese a que llevas semanas dejando que se culpe de todo al CNI porque era evidente que ese espionaje venía de España, comprensible el espiar a quienes estaban dando un golpe de estado. Para así evitarte dimisiones y que tus aliados independentistas voten lo que quieran, de repente te enteras de un espionaje de hace dos años. Un dia más tarde de la rueda de prensa ya había "expertos" que sabían que habían sido los Rusos, motivo, porque si, sin una sola prueba, porque es el culpable fácil para todo.

Si no te amorrases a ciertos sitios no te habrías llevado tantos golpes en la cabeza y ahora podrías entender explicaciones que entendería un crio de 5 años. Ale troll al ignore.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *¿Cuál es el significado oculto del cese del suministro de gas ruso a Polonia y Bulgaria?*
> 
> 4/5/2022
> 
> ...



Que el contrato con Gazprom no iba a ser renovado, se supo desde 2016 cuando el gobierno polaco lo hizo público. Mientras tanto Gazprom pagó a Kiev en concepto del tránsito de gas unos 12000 millones USD. Polonia cobró 40 veces menos en el mismo tiempo.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Mikhail Ivanovich Duda (Mikhailo Ivanovich Duda), un ardiente nacionalista ucraniano, un ícono de los ukrofascistas modernos.
> Desde los 16 años fue miembro de la OUN*.
> En 1939, estudió sabotaje y negocios terroristas en la Alemania nazi, junto con el futuro líder de la UPA *Roman Shukhevych.
> 
> ...



Claro, igual que el abuelo nazi de Donald Tusk que resultó ser jefe SD Walter Schellenberg (la foto que circulaba por aquí).

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (4 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Que el contrato con Gazprom no iba a ser renovado, se supo desde 2016 cuando el gobierno polaco lo hizo público. Mientras tanto Gazprom pagó a Kiev en concepto del tránsito de gas unos 12000 millones USD. Polonia cobró 40 veces menos en el mismo tiempo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



Si no fuerais tan agresivos con los Rusos y les tratarais como enemigos numero 1... posiblemente podríais tener acuerdos mejores.


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*Europa seguirá comprando petróleo ruso a través de terceros países, según un legislador ruso*
10:01 || 04/05/2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Europa seguirá comprando petróleo ruso a través de terceros países, según un legislador ruso*
> 10:01 || 04/05/2022



Habrá un intermediario más, que cobrará su comisión pertinente…nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si no fuerais tan agresivos con los Rusos y les tratarais como enemigos numero 1... posiblemente podríais tener acuerdos mejores.



No. Rusia no considera a Polonia como alguien con quien hay que tener política exterior. O volvemos a ser un imperio o nada.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (4 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Hombre, el jefe de Grupo Wagner es todo un nazi premium pero eso no mola sacar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



La diferencia es que en Rusia Putin mueve un dedo y el jefe del grupo Wagner es historia. En cambio en Ucrania el jefe del Azov o el del Sector Derecho mueven un dedo y el que es historia es Zelensky.


----------



## ussser (4 May 2022)

Triana se ha afeitado.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Comienza la particion de Ucrania.



No se podía de saber.


----------



## ussser (4 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


>



Que asco de gente, vaya hombres, a patadas en la cara a una mujer que debe pesar 50 kg y no se defiende.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Que asco de gente, vaya hombres, a patadas en la cara a una mujer que debe pesar 50 kg y no se defiende.



Pues en este foro hay gente que se hace pajas con ellos.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Eso esta entre la desembocadura de un rio y el mar, si llega a 20 metros bajo el nivel del mar ya seria mucho, creo que demasiado, estaria inundado...



A ver creo que se exagera 

Un bunquer a decenas de metros (no hace falta 800 ) resiste perfectamente una explosión nuclear . Por eso Irán hace túneles en las montañas unas decenas de metros que son millones de toneladas más el hormigón del bunquer protegen de una bomba atomica


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> REPORT: Canadian General Trevor Kadier Has Been Arrested By Russian Forces in Mariupol
> 
> 
> El presidente croata, Zoran Milanovic, anuncia un veto contra la membresía de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Creo que pronto habrá manifestaciones y nuevas elecciones en Croacia.
> ...



Sigo sin entender cómo aún no han conseguido echar a los ukronazis para atrás y que estén todavía tan cerca de Donestk capital como para poder bombardearla.
Según eso en esa zona están como al principio, apenas han avanzado.


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> 
> Lo más increíble es que esos puentes JAMAS serán usados por los rusos. Los ukras lo tienen claro...cuando ellos se repliegan los demuelen.Se ha visto en innumerables ocasiones..Irpin un ej.
> 
> ...



Es flipante, de verdad, solo se explica porque quieren negociar , no hay otra


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La Nazi que quería suprimir el código de Nuremberg...le gusta el jaleo
> 
> *Von der Leyen propone en el Parlamento Europeo un embargo total al petróleo de Rusia: “No será fácil, pero tenemos que hacerlo”*
> 
> ...



Menuda bruja, otra que tendrá sus cuentas bancarias llenas de dólares enviados por sus amos .

Además se le nota su rusofobia, por algo tuvo antepasados nazis y aún no ha perdonado que los rusos los derrotaran.


----------



## willbeend (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver creo que se exagera
> 
> Un bunquer a decenas de metros (no hace falta 800 ) resiste perfectamente una explosión nuclear . Por eso Irán hace túneles en las montañas unas decenas de metros que son millones de toneladas más el hormigón del bunquer protegen de una bomba atomica



Hasta 20 metros se puede calibrar con un KAB-1500L-Pr sin ser nuclear. Y si el hormigon es muy grueso, siempre puedes tirar 4 o 5 en el mismo punto, lo mas importante es dar en el punto... 
Recuerdo que en Siria, despues del cobarde ataque aliado mediante A-10 a la resistencia del aeropuerto de Deir Zor, Rusia le calibro a Hilary un bunker de la CIA dentro de Alepo friendo a unos cuantos de sus hombres. Desde ese momento, la salud de Hilary cayo en picado.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver creo que se exagera
> 
> Un bunquer a decenas de metros (no hace falta 800 ) resiste perfectamente una explosión nuclear . Por eso Irán hace túneles en las montañas unas decenas de metros que son millones de toneladas más el hormigón del bunquer protegen de una bomba atomica



No sé si de un impacto directo. Porque a veces se conoce aproximadamente la ubicación del bunker , y en ese caso con suerte el impacto es a cierta distancia. Pero si el que dispara sabe exactamente las características y ubicación, quizá sea más difícil que sobreviva


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*Rusia considerará como objetivo el transporte de armas de la OTAN en Ucrania.*
11:21 || 04/05/2022


----------



## MAEZAL (4 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hasta 20 metros se puede calibrar con un KAB-1500L-Pr sin ser nuclear. Y si el hormigon es muy grueso, siempre puedes tirar 4 o 5 en el mismo punto, lo mas importante es dar en el punto...
> Recuerdo que en Siria, despues del cobarde ataque aliado mediante A-10 a la resistencia del aeropuerto de Deir Zor, Rusia le calibro a Hilary un bunker de la CIA dentro de Alepo friendo a unos cuantos de sus hombres. Desde ese momento, la salud de Hilary cayo en picado.



Si la superficie esta despejada puedes hacer un pozo de barrena hasta encontrar hueco y empezar a bobear agua del mar hasta que salgan.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No. Rusia no considera a Polonia como alguien con quien hay que tener política exterior. O volvemos a ser un imperio o nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



Tranqui meapilas, vais a recuperar vuestra parte de Ucrania, eso si, os vais a comer con patatas a los satanistas, ya podeis ir llamando al Padre Karras.


----------



## Hal8995 (4 May 2022)

He leido q un forero decia que los tuneles de Azovstal no podian ser muy profundos por estar entre un río y el mar.

XD si hay multitud de sotanos en edificios , hasta 15 sotanos en ciudades con nivel freatico casi en superficie. O tuneles debajo de rios o el del canal de la mancha. Hay veces que para construir una estación de metro se congela el terreno deo agua que hay. Después la estación funciona perfectamente y si aparece alguna pequeña fuga se inyecta. La M30 es otro ejemplo.


----------



## willbeend (4 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Si la superficie esta despejada puedes hacer un pozo de barrena hasta encontrar hueco y empezar a bobear agua del mar hasta que salgan.



Pues si, de hecho, las autoridades de Donetsk estaban discutiendo hace un par de semanas en si seria mas adecuado bombearles agua del mar, del rio o del alcantarillado...


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sé si de un impacto directo. Porque a veces se conoce aproximadamente la ubicación del bunker , y en ese caso con suerte el impacto es a cierta distancia. Pero si el que dispara sabe exactamente las características y ubicación, quizá sea más difícil que sobreviva





_"Entonces, miré las paredes negras de Al-Ameriya, las manos carbonizadas de niños que siguen incrustadas en el techo, y la brecha por donde entró el misil: tenía forma de un sol radiante, con los gruesos hierros retorcidos como si fueran rayos, pero era el agujero negro de la muerte, que los militares norteamericanos hace tanto tiempo que vierten sobre el atormentado Iraq."_





En *Al-Ameriya* las personas refugiadas podían permanecer durante tres semanas, de acuerdo con los alimentos disponibles para las emergencias, pero no estaba pensado para proteger a la población civil contra los misiles que se dispararon contra él. La cubierta del refugio tenía dos metros de espesor y contaba con cinco capas de hierro y hormigón. El primer misil lanzado por el *Pentágono* atravesó el techo e hizo un agujero circular: vi los gruesos hierros del hormigón retorcidos como si fueran fino alambre. No fue casual, el mando norteamericano quería entrar por ese boquete con el segundo misil, para que la explosión fuera allí donde causara la mayor destrucción. Dentro, había literas de tres pisos, llenas de mujeres y niños. Los niños dormían arriba: son más ágiles para subir y pesan menos que los adultos. La fuerza de la explosión fue tal que los cadáveres de los niños quedaron pegados en los techos, en las paredes, en el suelo, en las columnas. Algunos cuerpos salieron despedidos fuera del refugio, y los horrorizados equipos de rescate iraquíes tuvieron que recoger después manos y pies infantiles entre los hierros retorcidos y los cascotes de hormigón de *Al-Ameriya*.

El propósito era también acabar con todo el oxígeno del interior. La temperatura alcanzó los cuatrocientos grados. *Todos murieron horriblemente carbonizados, hasta el punto de que nadie pudo después reconocer a sus muertos: apenas eran amasijos negruzcos.* Quienes estaban en el piso de abajo murieron como consecuencia de la presión insoportable. En una pared, pude ver la silueta de una madre con su hijo; era un espanto; murieron allí, aplastados. Al lado, vi también el contorno de la cabeza de una anciana, separada del cuerpo. Todo estaba en una de las paredes negruzcas de Al-Ameriya, junto a los cables que colgaban de los techos, los trozos de plancha destrozados por los suelos, los restos de la destrucción. En una de las escaleras, vi conmovedores dibujos de niños, que recordaban la tragedia años después.

*Murieron 408 personas, sólo sobrevivieron catorce refugiados: quienes estaban cerca de las puertas.* La empresa finlandesa que había construido el refugio facilitó los planos del mismo a los guerreros de Washington, a los fríos generales que supervisaban los mapas sobre los que sus aviones iban a lanzar la muerte, apenas recibiesen la menor indicación. *¿Sabían los norteamericanos que en aquel refugio solamente había mujeres y niños?* La serena mujer que me contaba la tragedia, una de las pocas supervivientes de la matanza, que había perdido allí a sus hijos y enseñaba el refugio destruido sobreponiéndose al recuerdo del horror, no dudaba: sí, lo sabían, aunque después dijeron que era un refugio para militares, añadiendo mentira a la ignominia. El *Pentágono* no podía alegar ignorancia, porque la información de sus servicios secretos era muy precisa, y vigilaban el lugar con sus satélites. Estados Unidos admitió después que el bombardeo fue un error, pero nunca hubo indemnizaciones para las familias de los muertos.

Recuerdo que, entonces, miré las paredes negras de *Al-Ameriya*, las manos carbonizadas de niños que siguen incrustadas en el techo, y la brecha por donde entró el misil: tenía forma de un sol radiante, con los gruesos hierros retorcidos como si fueran rayos, pero era el agujero negro de la muerte, que los *militares norteamericanos* hace tanto tiempo que vierten sobre el atormentado *Iraq*.

*Fuente: La Haine*

_Anexo de Contrainfo:

En la mañana del 13 de febrero de 1991, justo antes del amanecer, los aviones estadounidenses lanzaron bombas inteligentes de más de 900 kilos de carga explosiva sobre un refugio civil situado en el barrio de *al-Amiriya*, en Bagdad, que segó la vida de al menos a 400 civiles[1]. El Pentágono era plenamente consciente de que la instalación había sido utilizada como refugio civil durante la guerra irano-iraquí [2] y en ningún momento anunció que el refugio se había dejado de considerar lugar protegido.

1.- Véase Kathy Kelly, Raising Voices, “The children of Iraq 1990-1999 in: Iraq under Siege”, edición de Anthony Arnove, South End Press, 2000.

2.- El bombardeo se produjo el 13 de febrero de 1991. Los casi 400 niños que se encontraban refugiados en el refugio de al-Amiriya (uno de los 38 construidos expresamente como defensa de la población civil durante la guerra irano-iraquí, es decir, no eran búnkeres militares) murieron abrasados. porque el refugio se convirtió en un horno crematorio. Sobrevivieron 11 personas tras un calvario de sufrimiento por has heridas físicas y psicológicas que sufrieron. Véase Ibrahim Ebeid “The Massacre of Al-Amiriyah Remembered”. –_


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> 
> Lo más increíble es que esos puentes JAMAS serán usados por los rusos. Los ukras lo tienen claro...cuando ellos se repliegan los demuelen.Se ha visto en innumerables ocasiones..Irpin un ej.
> 
> ...




Te paso el teléfono de Putin


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)

Pocas veces con tan pocas palabras se ha dicho tanto.



Mariano

@ValentiaYalToro
·
2h

_*La humanidad no se merece ver a Israel entregando armas al Batallon Azov*_


----------



## Moderado (4 May 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ucrania es bastante más grande que siria.



Por eso hace falta mas tiempo.

Ucrania tiene alrededor de 600.000 combatientes si sumamos a soldados profesionales y reservistas, no es moco de pavo.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> *67Años.*
> 
> Saludos,



Ostiasputa. Mis condolencias, aunque sea con retraso. Mi padre se tiro 3 semanas ingresado y aguanto relativamente bien (93 años en aquel momento y no vacunado)


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Japón teme por el gas.



Exxon downsizes staff as it prepares to exit Russia's Sakhalin-1
Japan fears China-Russia LNG alliance after Shell exits Sakhalin-2
...
The Sakhalin plants have become a key test for Tokyo, which is under pressure to follow the U.S. and Europe in sacrificing energy security to partake in a principled stand against Russia. Japan imports around 90% of its energy needs, and Russia is the archipelago's fifth-biggest source of LNG. 









EU plans phased oil ban on Russia, targets Sberbank and 3 others


'Putin must pay a price, a high price,' says EC President von der Leyen




asia.nikkei.com




....
'Putin must pay a price, a high price,' says EC President von der Leyen 
...

Creo que nosotros pagaremos un alto precio por seguir a Leyen, el tinglado de las sanciones por sentido común y lógica no puede aguantar dos meses, por desgracia, parece que no tienen ni sentido común ni lógica los sátrapas que nos dirigen.


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)




----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender cómo aún no han conseguido echar a los ukronazis para atrás y que estén todavía tan cerca de Donestk capital como para poder bombardearla.
> Según eso en esa zona están como al principio, apenas han avanzado.



No hay para atacar desde todos los frentes supongo, en esa zona los esfuerzos están siendo más conservadores. Algo con lo que se especula desde la RPD es que los ucros están preparando una potente ofensiva en esa zona con esas supuestamente milagrosas nuevas armas que les trae occidente de las que tanto hablan. Si se produjese esa ofensiva, no creo que llegasen a Donestk pero cambiaría la dinámica actual forzando a los Rusos a mover recursos a esa zona para defender la capital de la RPD.


----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (4 May 2022)

Ukronazis utilizan autobús con cartel " Niños. Evacuación"


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> No hay para atacar desde todos los frentes supongo, en esa zona los esfuerzos están siendo más conservadores. Algo con lo que se especula desde la RPD es que los ucros están preparando una potente ofensiva en esa zona con esas supuestamente milagrosas nuevas armas que les trae occidente de las que tanto hablan. Si se produjese esa ofensiva, no creo que llegasen a Donestk pero cambiaría la dinámica actual forzando a los Rusos a mover recursos a esa zona para defender la capital de la RPD.



De los creadores de: "combustible para 3 días" llega "La ofensiva ucraniana" 

En serio creéis que el ejército ucraniano, a estas alturas de la película puede CONTRATACAR?


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si dentro de algunas de esas cosas, que son ciertas, *metes otras que no son ni comprobables y que, seguramente, nadie, al menos de este foro, puede tener una prueba de que es así,* pues...
> De todas formas, Rusia no puede dirigir la política de otro país, ni a quien se une o deja de unir
> Sabes tan bien como yo que, antes de estallar el Maidan se prometió a los ucranianos una futura entrada en la UE, al rechazarlo y cambiar a última hora llegaron las protestas y se formó todo, no antes
> Cualquier país que luchó contra los nazis en la segunda guerra mundial tiene una historia trágica, y, sé perfectamente todo el entramado social que hay detrás de eso, pero también sé que, por ejemplo, detrás de los grupos de las repúblicas, hay mucho "nazi ruso" o ultranacionalista metido...es decir, hay que decirlo todo también, no crees?
> ...



Tocar los huevos en bombardear sistemáticamente las provincias del este de Ucrania por parte de Zelensky. *14.000 muertos lo avalan*
Tocar los huevos es prohibir el ruso en Ucrania (hablado por el 60% de la población), *Cerrar los canales de Tv habla ruso lo avalan. Las leyes lo avalan*
Tocar los huevos es quemar vivas a 40 personas en Odessa. *Todos los medios occidentales en 2014 lo avalan*
Tocar los huevos en financiar y entrenar en Canadá y el Reino Unido a miles de Nazis (sabiendo la trágica historia de Rusia con los nazis). *Azov*
Tocar los huevos es tener literalmente miles de mercenarios, asesores y material militar de la OTAN en las fronteras de Rusia.* Reconocido por la OTAN*
Tocar los huevos es amenazar con entrar en la OTAN y colocar armamento nuclear en las fronteras. *Eso ya está hecho en Polonia. Y amenazar con bombas nucleares propias.*
Tocar los huevos es tener decenas de laboratorios con patógenos peligrosos en las fronteras rusas. *Confirmado por alto cargo estadounidense*
Tocar los huevos es meter los hocicos en el área de influencia de una superpotencia. *Mismo que URSS en Cuba*
Tocar Los huevos es movilizar 100.000 soldados ucranianos hacía el Donbass. *Nadie discute eso. Multiples fuentes*
Tocar los huevos es corromper un país y meter al hijo de puta, pederasta del hijo de Biden como director de la mayor empresa de gas de ucrania. *Puedes buscarlo es verdad* 
Tocar Los huevos es boicotear sistemáticamente los acuerdos comerciales con Rusia. *El Maidan se hizo por eso*
Tocar los huevos es sabotear todos y cada uno de los acuerdos de paz que los rusos han puesto sobre el tapete. *Minsk1, MInsk2, Acuerdos Nucleares

He revisado todos los puntos y no he encontrado ninguno que no sea comprobable, ni nadie pueda tener pruebas. ¿A cual te refieres para proporcionarte información?*


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> O lo que pasó al principio:
> 
> Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:
> 
> ...



El Rublo habla por sí sólo.


----------



## Honkler (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> De los creadores de: "combustible para 3 días" llega "La ofensiva ucraniana"
> 
> En serio creéis que el ejército ucraniano, a estas alturas de la película puede CONTRATACAR?



En plan carga banzai si, si están lo suficientemente motivados. Otra cosa es que salga bien. Hitler lanzó una buena ofensiva en las Ardenas estando ya el ejército alemán casi ko.


----------



## Bartleby (4 May 2022)

*El “fantasma de Kiev” no existe*

*Las Fuerzas Aéreas ucranianas desmontan oficialmente el mito del vengador aéreo después de que la leyenda fuera alimentada por el propio Ejército y el Times de Londres le llegara a poner nombre y apellidos*









El "fantasma de Kiev" no existe


Las Fuerzas Aéreas ucranianas desmontan oficialmente el mito del vengador aéreo después de que la leyenda fuera alimentada por el propio Ejército y el Times de Londres le llegara a poner nombre y apellidos




www.eldiario.es


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender cómo aún no han conseguido echar a los ukronazis para atrás y que estén todavía tan cerca de Donestk capital como para poder bombardearla.
> Según eso en esa zona están como al principio, apenas han avanzado.



Está medio ejército de Ucrania en el Donetsk, no tienen suficientes fuerzas.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Mucho se ha hablado del porqué Rusia no destruye nudos ferroviarios, ferrocarriles o vías, voy a utilizar un símil para explicar cual puede ser el motivo, cuando la policía detecta a un delincuente de una banda, lo sigue para atrapar a toda la banda en lugar de detenerlo en el acto.

Es más rentable destruir un almacén con múltiples armas que un tren, los trenes sirven para llevar armas pesadas, son fáciles de seguir y necesitan su tiempo para descargarlos del tren y luego llevarlos a un sitio de distribución o entrega, lo que quieren los rusos es destruir el sitio de distribución y entrega donde aparte del material pesado habrá también material ligero entrado en camiones.

Si vuelan el transporte por ferrocarril les costara mucho más encontrar esos sitios de distribución y entrega de armas ligeras y munición, solo destruyen lo necesario para poder controlar el resto y ralentizar las entregas para poder localizar mejor los puntos claves.


----------



## Hal8995 (4 May 2022)

Tio ti


TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> No hay para atacar desde todos los frentes supogo, en esa zona los esfuerzos están sie más conservadores. Algo con lo que se especula desde la RPD es que los ucros están preparando una potente ofensiva en esa zona con esas supuestamente milagrosas nuevas armas que les trae occidente de las que tanto hablan. Si se produjese esa ofensiva, no creo que llegasen a Donestk pero cambiaría la dinámica actual forzando a los Rusos a mover recursos a esa zona para defender la capital de la RPD.



Tio tio como te la inventas
No sigues el foro
Ahi hay posiciones fortificadas construidas durante 8 años. Por eso es muy dificilprogresar.
Para que coño van a querer avanzar a Donetsk si no van a poder tomarla ? Para fijar fuerzas ? Jajajajajaja

Pues no tio, estan ahi por dos motivos, por mantener un superbalcón cerca de D por si en el futuro se derrumba Rusia..el otro xq ahi se resiste mejor q en campo abierto.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Alertan del aumento de casos de trastornos mentales por la guerra en Ucrania.*
La organización humanitaria Médicos del Mundo ha alertado del preocupante número de casos de trastornos mentales derivados de la* guerra en Ucrania*, sobre todo entre los desplazados y refugiados, y de la dificultad para poder ofrecerles la ayuda necesaria.

Los propios ucranianos son uno de los principales obstáculos a la hora de poder llevar a cabo un tratamiento psicológico adecuado, ya que no están acostumbrados a la cultura de someterse a terapia.

"Durante los primeros días tuvimos casos en los que nos acercamos a la gente y dijimos 'somos psicólogos y queremos ayudar' y respondían que no querían", cuenta Denis Humenny, psicólogo de crisis y voluntario de la organización *Ucrania* Unida, en un comunicado.

La asociación médica aseguró que la población más vulnerable es la desplazada, ya que, pese a haber huido a zonas más seguras, el shock de abandonar sus vidas y empezar de cero sin recursos es muy difícil de asimilar. "Viven con incertidumbre, con ambigüedad y sin saber cómo arreglar sus vidas. Es muy difícil adaptarse a una nueva vida, porque todo está arruinado".


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mucho se ha hablado del porqué Rusia no destruye nudos ferroviarios, ferrocarriles o vías, voy a utilizar un símil para explicar cual puede ser el motivo, cuando la policía detecta a un delincuente de una banda, lo sigue para atrapar a toda la banda en lugar de detenerlo en el acto.
> 
> Es más rentable destruir un almacén con múltiples armas que un tren, los trenes sirven para llevar armas pesadas, son fáciles de seguir y necesitan su tiempo para descargarlos del tren y luego llevarlos a un sitio de distribución o entrega, lo que quieren los rusos es destruir el sitio de distribución y entrega donde aparte del material pesado habrá también material ligero entrado en camiones.
> 
> Si vuelan el transporte por ferrocarril les costara mucho más encontrar esos sitios de distribución y entrega de armas ligeras y munición, solo destruyen lo necesario para poder controlar el resto y ralentizar las entregas para poder localizar mejor los puntos claves.



pues parece que ya se han decidido a dejar a Ucrania sin trenes, esta noche sacudieron de lo lindo al sistema ferroviario


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pues parece que ya se han decidido a dejar a Ucrania sin trenes, esta noche sacudieron de lo lindo al sistema ferroviario



6 puntos y creo que solo las terminales de descarga:








Ukraine from April 28 to May 21: Russia to consider allowing over-40s to join military


Russia's Gazprom will halt flows of natural gas to Finland on Saturday




asia.nikkei.com


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Al menos 220 niños ha muerto y 407 resultaron heridos en los bombardeos rusos en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Al menos 220 niños han muerto y 407 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania* como consecuencia de los bombardeos rusos desde que comenzó la *invasión* del país el pasado 24 de febrero, según los últimos datos de la Oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania*, informan las agencias locales.

"Más de 627 niños en *Ucrania* se han visto afectados por la agresión armada rusa. Al 4 de mayo de 2022, el número de muertos se mantuvo sin cambios (220 niños). El número de heridos aumentó a más de 407", señala el informe.

Según la Fiscalía General de *Ucrania*, estos datos no son definitivos, ya que resulta muy complicado investigar en las áreas en que se producen las hostilidades con el ejército ruso o en las zonas temporalmente ocupadas y liberadas.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 May 2022)

Hamas llega a Moscú para discutir temas de Israel y Palestina


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La diferencia es que en Rusia Putin mueve un dedo y el jefe del grupo Wagner es historia. En cambio en Ucrania el jefe del Azov o el del Sector Derecho mueven un dedo y el que es historia es Zelensky.



No cuela since pones a mirar cuanto neonazi funciona en Rusia de manera oficial.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Bruselas propone suspender las emisiones en la UE de tres televisiones rusas más.*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha propuesto prohibir la emisión en la Unión Europea de tres cadenas de televisión rusa adicionales que, según Bruselas, se dedican a replicar "desinformación y mentiras" del régimen del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*.

"Prohibimos tres cadenas rusas propiedad del Estado en nuestras ondas. No se les permitirá distribuir su contenido en Europa, sea en cable, por satélite, en internet o aplicaciones del móvil", dijo *Von der Leyen* en un discurso ante el Parlamento Europeo.

La presidenta del Ejecutivo comunitario aseguró que Bruselas ha identificado estos tres canales, que no nombró, como "altavoces que amplifican las mentiras de *Putin* y su propaganda de forma agresiva".


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hamas llega a Moscú para discutir temas de Israel y Palestina



este temita... uff, más vale que los Israelíes jueguen bien sus cartas porque pueden terminar con un Irán más fuerte que ellos


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> O lo que pasó al principio:
> 
> Bombardearon a los yihadistas durante dos meses, apenas hubo ningún avance sobre el terreno, parecía que los rusos no estaban consiguiendo nada. Pero después los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes:
> 
> ...



te deberían nominar a premio nobel de la paz


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*La UE prohibirá el petróleo ruso para fin de año.*
Los países de la Unión Europea dejarán de importar petróleo y productos refinados rusos, ha anunciado el jefe de la Comisión Europea ejecutiva del bloque al proponer una sexta ronda de sanciones contra *Moscú* por librar una *guerra contra Ucrania*.

"Eliminaremos el suministro ruso de crudo en seis meses y los productos refinados para fin de año", dijo *Ursula von der Leyen* al Parlamento Europeo, lo que provocó el aplauso de los legisladores. "Esta será una prohibición total de importación de todo el petróleo ruso, transportado por mar y por oleoductos, crudo y refinado".

"No será fácil. Algunos estados miembros dependen en gran medida del petróleo ruso. Pero simplemente tenemos que trabajar en ello", dijo von der Leyen sobre la propuesta, que requiere la aprobación de los 27 países de la UE para que entre en vigor.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> este temita... uff, más vale que los Israelíes jueguen bien sus cartas porque pueden terminar con un Irán más fuerte que ellos



Puede estar vinculado con los últimos choques entre Lavrov e Israel.

No sé cuál es la estrategia de los chicos del holocausto, pero más les vale no enemistarse con Rusia e Irán al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hamas llega a Moscú para discutir temas de Israel y Palestina



Si Israel quiere tocar las pelotas a Rusia, se las tocará Rusia a Israel, se llama reciprocidad diplomática


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Bruselas propone sancionar a los involucrados en las masacres de Bucha y Mariupol.*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha propuesto sancionar a las personas y entidades responsables o involucradas de alguna forma en las masacres de civiles documentadas en localidades cercanas a* Kiev* como *Bucha* o en la ciudad costera de* Mariupol*, prácticamente arrasada por los ataques rusos.

"Sancionaremos a militares de alto rango y otros individuos que cometieron* crímenes de guerr*a en *Bucha* y que son responsables por el asedio inhumano de la ciudad de *Mariupol*", anunció Von der Leyen ante el Parlamento Europeo.

Estas medidas restrictivas se suman a aquellas contra 680 individuos y 53 entidades rusas relacionadas con la *invasión* de *Ucrania* que la UE aplica desde finales de febrero, en las que se incluye al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, a su ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov; y a un nutrido grupo de oligarcas cercanos al *Kremlin*.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas propone suspender las emisiones en la UE de tres televisiones rusas más.*
> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha propuesto prohibir la emisión en la Unión Europea de tres cadenas de televisión rusa adicionales que, según Bruselas, se dedican a replicar "desinformación y mentiras" del régimen del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*.
> 
> "Prohibimos tres cadenas rusas propiedad del Estado en nuestras ondas. No se les permitirá distribuir su contenido en Europa, sea en cable, por satélite, en internet o aplicaciones del móvil", dijo *Von der Leyen* en un discurso ante el Parlamento Europeo.
> ...



Viva la libertak de eggpresión europeda y la libertak de los medios de comunicación


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mucho se ha hablado del porqué Rusia no destruye nudos ferroviarios, ferrocarriles o vías, voy a utilizar un símil para explicar cual puede ser el motivo, cuando la policía detecta a un delincuente de una banda, lo sigue para atrapar a toda la banda en lugar de detenerlo en el acto.
> 
> Es más rentable destruir un almacén con múltiples armas que un tren, los trenes sirven para llevar armas pesadas, son fáciles de seguir y necesitan su tiempo para descargarlos del tren y luego llevarlos a un sitio de distribución o entrega, lo que quieren los rusos es destruir el sitio de distribución y entrega donde aparte del material pesado habrá también material ligero entrado en camiones.
> 
> Si vuelan el transporte por ferrocarril les costara mucho más encontrar esos sitios de distribución y entrega de armas ligeras y munición, solo destruyen lo necesario para poder controlar el resto y ralentizar las entregas para poder localizar mejor los puntos claves.



claro, los otros son idiotas y lo apilan todo en el mismo lugar, el FSB vamos es como el CNI


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Los Servicios Secretos de Ucrania interceptan un audio de Rusia en el que se escucha "aquí han muerto más soldados rusos que en 4 años en Chechenia"*
El Servicio de Seguridad de *Ucrania* (SBU) afirma haber interceptado una comunicación entre un soldado ruso y un amigo suyo en la que el ejército dice que *Rusia* ha perdido más vidas de soldados en *Ucrania* que en 4 años en Chechenia, según informa la CNN.

En el audio, el soldado expresa su descontento porque los miembros de élite de la Guardia Nacional Rusa Rosgvardiya y la Fuerza Especial de Policía de Omon han abandonado *Ucrania*. "Son malditamente inútiles", dice. "Ellos están regresando. Todos estos 'fantásticos' combatientes de las fuerzas especiales que teníamos se han retirado, han huido a Rusia y se niegan a continuar", añade.

La cantidad de soldados rusos que murieron en *Ucrania* es un misterio. Fuentes oficiales rusas hablaron de enormes pérdidas, pero nunca dieron una cifra precisa.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE prohibirá el petróleo ruso para fin de año.*
> Los países de la Unión Europea dejarán de importar petróleo y productos refinados rusos, ha anunciado el jefe de la Comisión Europea ejecutiva del bloque al proponer una sexta ronda de sanciones contra *Moscú* por librar una *guerra contra Ucrania*.
> 
> "Eliminaremos el suministro ruso de crudo en seis meses y los productos refinados para fin de año", dijo *Ursula von der Leyen* al Parlamento Europeo, lo que provocó el aplauso de los legisladores. "Esta será una prohibición total de importación de todo el petróleo ruso, transportado por mar y por oleoductos, crudo y refinado".
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> este temita... uff, más vale que los Israelíes jueguen bien sus cartas porque pueden terminar con un Irán más fuerte que ellos



Veo difícil la entrega de armas.....por donde?


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

El día 9, lo único que Rusia podrá "celebrar" es haberse convertido en aquello contra lo que lucho la URSS en la II GM.


----------



## pepetemete (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> claro, los otros son idiotas y lo apilan todo en el mismo lugar, el FSB vamos es como el CNI



Te he dado el like porque creo que del bando OTAN hay dos posibilidades....que todo esté pactado ya para la resolución del conflicto y les dé bastante igual que los rusos se carguen ese material...o bien están enviando señuelos y han conseguido una ruta o una manera de distribuir el material de manera que los rusos no puedan monitorizarlo...algo esto último que me parece bastante improbable la verdad.

Recordemos que un gobierno pro ruso estuvo implantado durante mucho tiempo en Ucrania , además de que los rusos están allí por todas partes, ya sea de facto o de incognito , así que se conocen cada milímetro del territorio y todo lo que los ucros puedan tener , incluidas rutas de todo tipo.

Vamos, que yo creo que el envío de material es un paripé que no va a servir para una mierda... Si ni siquiera tienen personal para manejar ese material, formados en unas semana, pero sin experiencia... lo dicho, es un puto paripé


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas propone sancionar a los involucrados en las masacres de Bucha y Mariupol.*
> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha propuesto sancionar a las personas y entidades responsables o involucradas de alguna forma en las masacres de civiles documentadas en localidades cercanas a* Kiev* como *Bucha* o en la ciudad costera de* Mariupol*, prácticamente arrasada por los ataques rusos.
> 
> "Sancionaremos a militares de alto rango y otros individuos que cometieron* crímenes de guerr*a en *Bucha* y que son responsables por el asedio inhumano de la ciudad de *Mariupol*", anunció Von der Leyen ante el Parlamento Europeo.
> ...




Bruselas propone... 


Papel mojado, como la Constitución


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Veo difícil la entrega de armas.....por donde?



digo acuerdos Rusia-Iran, si los iraníes consiguen buenos S400 rusos los israelís lo van a tener jodido para castigarlos


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Aplicable a toda la Union Europea.


----------



## MAEZAL (4 May 2022)

*Off topic:*




Bajo el mando de Alarico I invadieron la península itálica y saquearon Roma en el año 410; más tarde se establecieron en el sur de la Galia como federados del Imperio romano, donde establecieron un reino con capital en Tolosa, el cual extendió su autoridad a Hispania aprovechando el vacío de poder que había dejado la caída del Imperio romano de Occidente. En el año 507, fueron derrotados por los francos de Clodoveo en la batalla de Vouillé, a partir de la cual el reino visigodo se limitó a Hispania, con un territorio ubicado más allá de los Pirineos; la Septimania. 

Los visigodos eran una minoría gobernante sobre la población hispanorromana, separados de ella fundamentalmente por sus creencias religiosas, ya que eran cristianos arrianos, mientras que la población local era cristiana romana. La conversión del rey Recaredo posibilitó la convivencia de ambos pueblos, y el reino consolidó su poder con el apoyo de la iglesia.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Que machotes estos rusos, bufff. Arrasando y masacrando un país para colocar su banderita. Solo les falta el hueso en la nariz (porque la hoz y el martillo ya los llevan)


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Al menos 220 niños ha muerto y 407 resultaron heridos en los bombardeos rusos en la guerra en Ucrania.*
> Al menos 220 niños han muerto y 407 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania* como consecuencia de los bombardeos rusos desde que comenzó la *invasión* del país el pasado 24 de febrero, según los últimos datos de la Oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania*, informan las agencias locales.
> 
> "Más de 627 niños en *Ucrania* se han visto afectados por la agresión armada rusa. Al 4 de mayo de 2022, el número de muertos se mantuvo sin cambios (220 niños). El número de heridos aumentó a más de 407", señala el informe.
> ...



Tranquilo, USA en 2003 mato entre 4000 y 7000 civiles en un mes de guerra.

Aun sois campeones.

De verdad no os da verguenza?


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Rusia está financieramente preparada para una guerra más larga, incluso en el caso de un embargo de petróleo. Tanto la situación del presupuesto estatal como las características estructurales de la economía crean condiciones sólidas para una economía de guerra, dice RJ Langhammer, investigador principal de nuestro Instituto.
> 
> _



y que esta china al lado de rusia, y para china es tan vital que no caiga rusia como para la misma rusia


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Sigo pensando que la ONU no servirá para nada mientras existan países con derecho a veto. Es como si en un partido de fútbol el arbritro tuviese que esperar a ver si los sancionados estaban de acuerdo con sus decisiones; y si no, decisiones vetadas.

¡Es un funcionamiento risible!


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> claro, los otros son idiotas y lo apilan todo en el mismo lugar, el FSB vamos es como el CNI



Pues no creo que meten 10 cañones autopropulsados en el recibidor de una casa, al menos cada uno necesitaría un buen taller de coches y la logística seria curiosa, aunque claro supongo que tu pondrías una batería antiaérea en tu lavabo , todo sea por tu causa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

er pacifihmo va a shegarrrr


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Oryx ha confirmado la perdida de 600 tanques por parte de Rusia.

Las pérdidas rusas hacen un total de 3374 unidades de armamento/vehículos militares.

Estás cifras están verificadas con confirmación visual. Tiene un backlog de unos 200. Aparte de eso hay un número indeterminado de no reportados. 

https://www.oryxspioenkop.com/2022/0...pment.html?m=1


----------



## ATDTn (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Veo difícil la entrega de armas.....por donde?



Avión


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la ONU no servirá para nada mientras existan países con derecho a veto. Es como si en un partido de fútbol el arbritro tuviese que esperar a ver si los sancionados estaban de acuerdo con sus decisiones; y si no, decisiones vetadas.
> 
> ¡Es un funcionamiento risible!



Si fuera asi, USA no seria lo que es hoy en dia... E israel tampoco.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Creo que algún general ruso ha jugado al Wolfenstein y se ha flipado: creen que los ucranianos están haciendo magia negra.


----------



## ATDTn (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Aplicable a toda la Union Europea.



Un thks
No sólo, pero un factor importante sí es


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La Nazi que quería suprimir el código de Nuremberg...le gusta el jaleo
> 
> *Von der Leyen propone en el Parlamento Europeo un embargo total al petróleo de Rusia: “No será fácil, pero tenemos que hacerlo”*
> 
> ...



La dictadura europea, cada vez van mas lejos, juntaos todos para gobernararos mas facil


----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver creo que se exagera
> 
> Un bunquer a decenas de metros (no hace falta 800 ) resiste perfectamente una explosión nuclear . Por eso Irán hace túneles en las montañas unas decenas de metros que son millones de toneladas más el hormigón del bunquer protegen de una bomba atomica



Saqué el tema hace un par de días: la solución son las bombas termobáricas o las bombas pesadas, que aún no ha utilizado Rusia. Aparte de Azovstal, donde puede haber razones para no devastar infraestructura de gran valor económico, muchos no entendemos porqué todas estas fortificaciones no son aniquiladas


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia considerará como objetivo el transporte de armas de la OTAN en Ucrania.*
> 11:21 || 04/05/2022



pero si siempre lo ha sido, ha destruido todo lo que ha visto, no entiendo muy bien


----------



## ATDTn (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si Israel quiere tocar las pelotas a Rusia, se las tocará Rusia a Israel, se llama reciprocidad diplomática



También tendrán presiones para ayudar al amigo de la pasta, que siempre invita a unas armas y unos misilazos.
Al final irán a lo suyo, no como Antonio...y los demás mamones de los políticos.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Mucho me temo que el día 9 la celebración se le va a atragantar un poco al hijoPutin ... eso sí, en RT saldrán imágenes espectaculares y boatos del triunfo ... y lo peor es que muchos rusos sólo podrán ver esa información respecto a lo que realmente ocurre.


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

Dale con Azovstal ese sitio es irrelevante, lo relevante es el donbass. Ahí es donde está la guerra.


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> La dictadura europea, cada vez van mas lejos, juntaos todos para gobernararos mas facil



Vamos a disfrutar horrores cuando Antonio sea presidente de Uropa.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Pues un nuevo día y el nazi invasor ruso sigue comiendose los mocos


----------



## EUROPIA (4 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

La Comisión Europea dice que va a embargar el petróleo ruso pero...en 2023!!!!
         

Ya veremos si en 2023 Rusia no está en Bruselas, sentada en la Sede de la Otan 

La Comisión Europea propone prohibir el crudo ruso en seis meses y el refinado antes de 2023


----------



## midelburgo (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> er pacifihmo va a shegarrrr



Comienza la anexion de Moldavia por la OTAN (Rumania).


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Putin, el 21 de febrero, sugirió cuál es el plan para el antiguo estado ucraniano:

*"...como ya he dicho, la Ucrania soviética es el resultado de la política de los bolcheviques*
_* y se puede llamar con razón "la Ucrania de Vladimir Lenin". Él fue su creador y arquitecto. 
Esto está plena y ampliamente corroborado por los documentos de archivo, incluyendo
duras instrucciones de Lenin con respecto al Donbass, que en realidad fue empujado
a Ucrania. Y hoy la "progenie agradecida" ha derribado monumentos a Lenin en Ucrania.
Lo llaman descomunización.

¿Quieren la descomunización? Muy bien, esto nos viene muy bien. Pero, ¿por qué detenerse
a mitad de camino? Estamos dispuestos a mostrar lo que significarían las verdaderas *_
*descomunizaciones para Ucrania..."*


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Oryx ha confirmado la perdida de 600 tanques por parte de Rusia.
> 
> Las pérdidas rusas hacen un total de 3374 unidades de armamento/vehículos militares.
> 
> ...



Yo no me fio de las bajas que proporciona uno, ni las que proporciona el otro. 

Podría fiarme si alguien Imparcial (tipo Sudamericano) hiciera un estudio de ambos bandos con la misma metodología.

Lo que es verdad es que en esta guerra solo hay un bando desesperado por conseguir armamento pesado de todo tipo.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Lavrov dice que los ucranianos son nazis.
Lavrov dice que zelenski es un nazi.Zelenski es de ascendencia judía.
Lavrov dice que Hitler también era de ascendencia judía. Israel está ayudando a Ucrania.
Lavrov dice que Israel es estado nazi como ucrania.

Al final resulta que todo el mundo es nazi, hasta los judios, y el único desnazificador es el responsable de la matanza de Bucha. Cosas de Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> pero si siempre lo ha sido, ha destruido todo lo que ha visto, no entiendo muy bien




si usted quiere tener enemigos eternos, arrase todo. De lo contrario, guante de seda:

_*"Rusia está interesada en una Ucrania pacífica, libre, neutral, próspera y amistosa. 
A pesar del curso antirruso de la actual administración, recordamos los muchos siglos 
de vínculos culturales, espirituales, económicos y familiares entre rusos y ucranianos. *_
*Definitivamente, restableceremos estos lazos".*
Lavrov


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos capturados en Mariupol han comenzado a presentar testimonios contra sus comandantes, incluidas acusaciones de asesinato extrajudicial.


“Los trabajadores ferroviarios restablecieron el tráfico a través del puente en la sección Sudzha-Sosnovy Bor en la región de Kursk. Limpiaron el sitio de daños a la infraestructura, restauraron los soportes del puente, instalaron una nueva superestructura y colocaron la vía férrea", dice el comunicado.
¡eso fue rápido!


#Azovstal desde el lado de Ukr... se informa que el video es de hoy
Símbolo Z" rociado en todos los letreros de Ukr en una carretera en Eslovaquia


----------



## Bartleby (4 May 2022)

Europa necesita un líder prusiano a la antigua usanza o se vana a descojonar de nosotros por todos los lados.


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> si usted quiere tener enemigos eternos, arrase todo. De lo contrario, guante de seda:
> 
> _*"Rusia está interesada en una Ucrania pacífica, libre, neutral, próspera y amistosa.
> A pesar del curso antirruso de la actual administración, recordamos los muchos siglos
> ...




Menuda chorrada, Estados Unidos e Inglaterra arrasaron Alemania, no fue la URSS como algunos piensan porque no pasaron de Berlín. Y no hay ningún rencor de Alemania a Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, y Japón igual ni menciona el bombardeo atómico, ni hace reproche alguno a Estados Unidos.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

El problema de Rusia es que gastan la mayor parte de sus recursos en producir armas y engordar a los oligargas putinianos, como ocurrió en la URSS. Esos recursos no benefician a la mayor parte de los rusos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

BM-27 Uragan MLRS 9P140 launchers in Kharkiv Oblast.


----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> De los creadores de: "combustible para 3 días" llega "La ofensiva ucraniana"
> 
> En serio creéis que el ejército ucraniano, a estas alturas de la película puede CONTRATACAR?



Por poder, sí, se puede.
Otra cosa es cómo, mediante qué medios.....
En Jarkov ha habido estos días un claro avance ucraniano, y un claro repliegue ruso.
Por los escasos datos reportados, en ausencia casi total de cobertura aérea, y fuerzas acorazadas escasas y en uso más que cuestionable, al parecer la táctica usada por los ucranianos ha sido estilo soviético estalinista, contraofensiva de invierno de 1942: hordas humanas apenas formadas, esperando que los soldados ucranianos sean más numerosos que las balas rusas. Teniendo clara superioridad de efectivos, logras avances.

Por la zona de Izyum-Slaviansk, al parecer también usan esta misma táctica, pero sin resultados ofensivos. Aquí no tienen superioridad de efectivos.
Los reportes de cientos de cadáveres ucranianos, día tras día, en esta zona, no son "por casualidad".
Al parecer, el mando ucraniano utiliza la táctica de abandono de cadáveres propios como forma de enlentencer los avances rusos.



Honkler dijo:


> En plan carga banzai si, si están lo suficientemente motivados. Otra cosa es que salga bien. Hitler lanzó una buena ofensiva en las Ardenas estando ya el ejército alemán casi ko.



Y no te olvides de la última ofensiva del Lago Balatón, marzo de 1945.
La intención era que el ejército alemán se cargase primero uno de los frentes rusos (III Frente ucraniano), luego otro frente ruso que estaba un poco más al norte (II Frente ucraniano), y una vez concluidos esos objetivos, que regresase a Berlín a cargarse el frente de Zhukov.
El papel lo aguanta todo, la contraofensiva aguantó 10 días hasta colapsar.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lavrov dice que los ucranianos son nazis.
> Lavrov dice que zelenski es un nazi.Zelenski es de ascendencia judía.
> Lavrov dice que Hitler también era de ascendencia judía. Israel está ayudando a Ucrania.
> Lavrov dice que Israel es estado nazi como ucrania.
> ...



Todo eso lo dice Lavrov en tus sueños... ¿Pero, en la realidad, serías tan amable de enlazarnos con las declaraciones donde Lavrov dice eso? A ver si vas a estar practicando la falacia del hombre de paja...

Por otro lado, que lo de Bucha fue cosa de los rusos, también lo sabes tú de buena tinta, ¿verdad? Eso no lo has soñado, lo has oído y te lo has creído... Pues te regalo esta viñeta: Misinformation - Col·lapse / Colapso


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

Russian naval infantrymen near Azovstal in Mariupol with a BTR-82 and 1V119 Rheostat.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

A ver, y que esperaban. Un paseo militar? Rusia nunca ha acreditado una solvencia probada en conflictos bélicos, más bien todo lo contrario. Ucrania es un país de más de 43 millones de habitantes, con potencial para disponer de un gran número de efectivos para la Defensa del país, con ayuda militar en forma de suministros de armamento por parte de las potencias de la OTAN, y con la motivación de la supervivencia cómo motor de su resistencia .

No sé de dónde se sacaban la tontería de qué Ucrania caería en 3 días


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

. Trump es un "estadista de Occidente" que ofrece una salida a la guerra en Ucrania: Chomsky

De acuerdo con Chomsky, el antecesor de Joe Biden *ha realizado una propuesta para “facilitar las negociaciones, en vez de socavarlas, y para avanzar con miras hacia el establecimiento de algún tipo de acomodo en Europa*… en el que no haya alianzas militares, sino sólo un acomodo mutuo”.


----------



## Erwin (4 May 2022)

Macron escuchó el primer concierto de Tchaikovsky por teléfono durante dos horas, interrumpido por las palabras: no cuelgues, el primer momento libre, Putin te responderá


Siento decirlo, pero Putin se equivocó ahí. Nada como la obertura 1812 "en bucle" un par de horitas para mas recochineo...


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (4 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Menuda chorrada, Estados Unidos e Inglaterra arrasaron Alemania, no fue la URSS como algunos piensan porque no pasaron de Berlín. Y no hay ningún rencor de Alemania a Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, y Japón igual ni menciona el bombardeo atómico, ni hace reproche alguno a Estados Unidos.



Claro, claro... Tu sabes los quilómetros que hay entre Moscú, donde se frenó a uno dos los tres frentes alemanes, con Berlín? Y te suena de algo Prusia Oriental (que era parte de Alemania...)? Una pista, Königsberg ya no se llama así... Y te suena Danzig? ¿Sabes cuantas bajas tuvo el ejército alemán en el frente del este y cuantas en el del oeste?

Pero nada, has visto salvar el soldado Ryan y ya...


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

Photos of Russian spetsnaz and that Tigr-M with an Arbalet-DM 


























Paratroopers from the VDV's 31st Air Assault Brigade.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lavrov dice que los ucranianos son nazis.
> Lavrov dice que zelenski es un nazi.Zelenski es de ascendencia judía.
> Lavrov dice que Hitler también era de ascendencia judía. Israel está ayudando a Ucrania.
> Lavrov dice que Israel es estado nazi como ucrania.
> ...


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas repelen 12 ataques rusos en Donbas el 3 de mayo.


La Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas de Ucrania informó que, como resultado de los combates en la región oriental de Donbas de Ucrania el 3 de mayo, las pérdidas rusas incluyen seis tanques, dos sistemas de artillería, tres MLRS, 15 unidades de vehículos blindados de combate y nueve automóviles.


El Independiente de Kiev.


----------



## Zhukov (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo no me fio de las bajas que proporciona uno, ni las que proporciona el otro.
> 
> Podría fiarme si alguien Imparcial (tipo Sudamericano) hiciera un estudio de ambos bandos con la misma metodología.
> .



Bueno, yo no soy imparcial, pero mi metodología se ha confirmado todos estos años de guerra. He añadido un menú archivo a mi blog para que se puedan buscar los mensajes antiguos.

Había gente en 2014 que se resistía a creer que los ucranianos sufrieran miles de bajas en la guerra... hasta que aparecieron fotos de los cementerios con miles de tumbas.

Aparte de la destrucción de la bolsa de Mariupol, esta vez todavía no se han dado episodios como la Bolsa Sur (o de Izvarino) en la que 5.000 ucranianos fueron aniquilados, y digo aniquilados por que la mayoría murieron antes que rendirse.

A estas alturas el _score _son unos 30.000 muertos ucranianos (diez mil sólo en Mariupol, que no se dio cuartel a los nazis) y 3.000 prisioneros.

Los muertos rusos y novorusos deben ser unos 5.000 aproximadamente, siendo pesimistas. Igual hay suerte y son menos.


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*El Kremlin asegura que la UE pagará cada día un precio mayor por el embargo de petróleo*
13:40 || 04/05/2022


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

¿Por qué los generales rusos mueren como moscas en Ucrania?

Según el voluntario Yuri Kasyanov, los líderes militares de alto rango se ven obligados a subir a las zonas más calientes, ya que la moral del ejército ruso es extremadamente baja. El Kremlin los ve como "carne de cañón".

“Para cerrar las fallas obvias en el mando y control, estos generales llegan a zonas peligrosas, tratan de liderarse a sí mismos, crían combatientes poco motivados para atacar con su ejemplo, y así sucesivamente. Bueno, lo hacen, por supuesto. Esto esta bien. Habrá aún más generales muertos”, explicó Kasyanov. TPYXA⚡Ucrania |


----------



## Zhukov (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Saqué el tema hace un par de días: la solución son las bombas termobáricas o las bombas pesadas, que aún no ha utilizado Rusia. Aparte de Azovstal, donde puede haber razones para no devastar infraestructura de gran valor económico, muchos no entendemos porqué todas estas fortificaciones no son aniquiladas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047056




Pues por la misma razón que en Mariupol porque hay civiles propios. Por eso se ha tardado tanto en liberar no sólo Rubezhnoye, que estaba en la retaguardia, si no Popasnaya, porque aún vive gente ahí. Y en la mayoría de sitios que citas. Creo que en Avdeyevka igual ha huido la población pero por lo que recuerdo de la guerra de trincheras la fábrica seguía funcionado.

Y las termobáricas tampoco son una panacea. Estoy viendo vídeos en que un simple bunker de pelotón en Trebizhenka estaba hecho de grueso hormigón y tenía dobles puertas de acero estancas y postigos de acero para las aspilleras.

Tengo pendiente acabar un artículo al respecto, pronto lo subiré al blog, cuando tenga ganas y tiempo.


----------



## SIEN (4 May 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Por otro lado, que lo de Bucha fue cosa de los rusos, también lo sabes tú de buena tinta, ¿verdad? Eso no lo has soñado, lo has oído y te lo has creído...



Doscientos mil orcos entran en Ucrania, armados hasta los dientes y cargados con toda la mierda de bombas y misiles que tienen disponible. Destruyen hasta los cimientos todos los edificios e instalaciones que pueden. Le disparan a todo lo que se mueve y a la mitad de lo que se está quieto. ¿Y ahora resulta que los muertos que quedan en las calles no los han asesinado ellos.... ? Seres de luz estos orcos, como nuestras charos.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

70 días ya desde que el ejército rusofascista comenzó la invasión. Cada día que pasa, demuestra como el coraje ucraniano frena las embestidas de un psicópata tirano. 

Una supuesta superpotencia con tantas carencias que ya duda de poder ganar la guerra. Europa debe defenderse de esta sádica agresión.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Que los ruidos cinéticos consigan que todo el mundo haya olvidado esas propuestas de seguridad
de diciembre, ese famoso "no ultimátum" no quiere decir que ese objetivo se haya convertido en humo.
Recordar que Ucrania es sólo la primera y quizás principal etapa de las "medidas técnico-militares" 
que Rusia prometió si dichas propuestas eran ignoradas. Ya saben: hasta fronteras de 1997...


----------



## ferrys (4 May 2022)

Ahora nos enteramos que en Mariupol y Odessa se fabrica el 50% del gas neón del mundo. 
Ese gas neón que es imprescindible para crear los famosos microchips. Esos que llevan entre otros los tanques, aviones, etc, etc. Y las reservas de las fábricas son de 6 meses máximo.


----------



## Bartleby (4 May 2022)

*La Unión Europea incrementará su ayuda militar a Moldavia*
*El presidente del Consejo, Charles Michel, afirma que la asistencia adicional al ejército moldavo contribuirá a que el país que alberga el enclave prorruso de Transnistria “afronte los efectos de la agresión de Rusia a Ucrania”*









La Unión Europea incrementará su ayuda militar a Moldavia


Michel dice que los fondos para el ejército moldavo contribuirán a que el país que alberga el enclave prorruso de Transnistria “afronte los efectos de la agresión de Rusia a Ucrania”




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Celebraremos este día 9 de mayo el día de la Victoria contra el Horror NaZi, el mismo que ahora representa Rusia, que además representa la otra barbarie dictatorial y asesina del siglo XX, el régimen de Stalin.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Noticia deportiva:

WASHINGTON (AP) - *El gobierno de Biden ha determinado que la estrella de la WNBA Brittney Griner está detenida injustamente en Rusia*, lo que significa que Estados Unidos trabajará más agresivamente para asegurar su liberación incluso mientras se desarrolla el caso legal en su contra, dijo el martes el Departamento de Estado.

"El gobierno de Estados Unidos continuará realizando esfuerzos para proporcionar el apoyo adecuado a la Sra. Griner", dijo el departamento.

Griner fue detenida en un aeropuerto en febrero después de que las autoridades rusas dijeran que en un registro de su bolsa se encontraron cartuchos para vapear que contenían aceite derivado del cannabis. *Desde entonces, las autoridades estadounidenses no han calificado a la jugadora de los Phoenix Mercury como detenida injustamente, sino que se han centrado en garantizar que tenga acceso a los funcionarios de asuntos consulares estadounidenses en la cárcel.*

Ahora, sin embargo, los funcionarios estadounidenses han trasladado la supervisión de su caso a una sección del Departamento de Estado -la Oficina del Enviado Presidencial Especial para Asuntos de Rehenes- que se dedica a negociar la liberación de rehenes y otros estadounidenses clasificados como detenidos injustamente en otros países. Un funcionario consular realizó una visita en marzo.

"Brittney lleva 75 días detenida y nuestra expectativa es que la Casa Blanca haga lo necesario para traerla a casa", dijo la agente de Griner, Lindsay Kagawa Colas.

La presidenta del sindicato de jugadoras de la WNBA, Nneka Ogwumike, señaló en otro comunicado que "hace 75 días que nuestra amiga, compañera de equipo, hermana, Brittney Griner, ha sido detenida injustamente en Rusia".

"Es hora de que vuelva a casa", añadió Ogwumike. "Tras conocer que el gobierno de Estados Unidos ha determinado que BG ha sido detenida injustamente, tenemos la esperanza de que sus esfuerzos sean significativos, rápidos y exitosos".

La WNBA emitió un comunicado el martes por la noche diciendo: "Las noticias de hoy sobre Brittney Griner son un desarrollo positivo y un siguiente paso para llevarla a casa. La WNBA está en constante comunicación con el gobierno de Estados Unidos sobre el caso de Brittney, trabajando juntos para que vuelva a casa a salvo y lo antes posible."

*No está claro qué ha provocado el cambio de enfoque en el caso de Griner, aunque la administración del presidente Joe Biden ha estado presionada por miembros del Congreso y otros para que su liberación sea una prioridad.

PD: Ahora la Justicia o la Injusticia depende de la presión de miembros del Congreso*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Según este tío, Rusia sufre de “derrota política, militar, diplomática y económica”.




Tiene una página en ruso, vivirá a tres calles del Kremlin, estará informado…. pues no:

_He is a regular contributor to *Foreign Affairs, The American Interest, Intersection, Forbes Russia**,* and other publications. He is co-founder and managing editor of a Russia-focused online publication Intersectionand an analyst at the Warsaw-based Center for Polish-Russian Dialogue and Understanding._

Pero espera, ¡Aún hay más!

_In 2010 he joined the *Siberian Expert Center for Modernization* where he worked as a *deputy director for international relations *promoting Russian-European expert cooperation and joint projects._

Buscando la organización en negrita encuentro… dos resultados (con mismo texto) y muchas fotos de su imberbe cara:



Creo que este hombre vende humo, ¿gostas?


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Leyendo la noticia, cuando El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirma haber deshabilitado seis estaciones de tren en Ucrania, se refiere a arrasarlas con bombas mientras los civiles intentan coger trenes para escapar del exterminio. 

Deshabilitar en ruso significa arrasar.


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Menuda chorrada, Estados Unidos e Inglaterra arrasaron Alemania, no fue la URSS como algunos piensan porque no pasaron de Berlín. Y no hay ningún rencor de Alemania a Estados Unidos e Inglaterra, y Japón igual ni menciona el bombardeo atómico, ni hace reproche alguno a Estados Unidos.



La explicación es fácil, el pensamiento nazi y sobre todo rusofobo no desapareció nunca de Alemania, con la situación actual el odio nazi anti ruso ha despertado de su hibernacion, nunca había desaparecido.

Los alemanes siempre han considerado a los rusos gente de tercera categoría.


----------



## coscorron (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Comisión Europea dice que va a embargar el petróleo ruso pero...en 2023!!!!
> 
> 
> Ya veremos si en 2023 Rusia no está en Bruselas, sentada en la Sede de la Otan
> ...



La comisión Europea propone porque Von der Leyen esta bien untada y trata de hacer todo lo posible para sacar adelante esas sanciones pero la UE tiene que aprobarlas por unanimidad y Hungria ya ha dicho que no las va a aprobar .. asi que se quedará en que el que no quiera comprar petroleo no lo comprará como ha sido hasta ahora. Eso si, la presión por parte de los medio anglos que no falte por si acaso y también para ir comiendo la moral a los ciudadanos. La gran pregunta es que pinta aquí el odio anti-ruso de Von der Leyen y Borrell en servir de arietes para conseguir imponer a la UE lo que EEUU les dice ... No acaban de escuchar el interes ni de otros paises, ni de los ciudadanos, ni de nadie salvo lo que les piden los anglos ... Jamas pense que el Brexit serviría para esto pero sin estar ni siquiera en la UE ahora nos mandan y putean más aún.


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Leyendo la noticia, cuando El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirma haber deshabilitado seis estaciones de tren en Ucrania, se refiere a arrasarlas con bombas mientras los civiles intentan coger trenes para escapar del exterminio.
> 
> Deshabilitar en ruso significa arrasar.











Grdelica train bombing - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org









La puta guerra es la puta guerra. Menos moralinas.


----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticia deportiva:
> [...]
> Ahora, sin embargo, los funcionarios estadounidenses han trasladado la supervisión de su caso a una sección del Departamento de Estado -la Oficina del Enviado Presidencial Especial para Asuntos de Rehenes- que se dedica a negociar la liberación de rehenes y otros estadounidenses clasificados como detenidos injustamente en otros países. Un funcionario consular realizó una visita en marzo.
> [...]
> ...



Que "casualidad".

Justo cuando ahora sí, desde fuentes rusas no paran las filtraciones de tener prisioneros a algunos peces gordos de Mariúpol-Azovstal, "cambia" la calificación jurídica y prioridad de medios respecto de "prisioneros".
Y sí, claaaaaaarooooooo, todo porque tras dos meses y medio respecto de la jugadora de basquet, han analizado el asunto y han visto que es muy injusto y tal y pascual......

Ahora sí que ya se puede afirmar que en Azovstal han pillado sí o sí a algún pez gordo de esos de varias estrellas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 May 2022)

* Cuando la guerra cumple 70 días.
Rusia ha amenazado con destruir cualquier transporte de la OTAN con armas y municiones destinadas al Ejército de Ucrania *


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Doscientos mil orcos entran en Ucrania, armados hasta los dientes y cargados con toda la mierda de bombas y misiles que tienen disponible. Destruyen hasta los cimientos todos los edificios e instalaciones que pueden. Le disparan a todo lo que se mueve y a la mitad de lo que se está quieto. ¿Y ahora resulta que los muertos que quedan en las calles no los han asesinado ellos.... ? Seres de luz estos orcos, como nuestras charos.



Hombre, después de los últimos análisis forenses en los que se decía que casi todos los civiles fueron muertos por dardos (flechettes) lanzados por la artillería es para pensárselo. Murieron por un ataque artillero: seguro que a usted, como a la prensa occidental, le parece razonable atacar con proyectiles el mismo pueblo que ocupan sus tropas. Lo lógico, vaya. Bombardearse a sí mismos.

Decenas de civiles de Bucha fueron asesinados por dardos metálicos disparados por la artillería rusa

En cambio, Ucrania reconoció que había bombardeado Bucha para desalojar a los rusos de allí. Pero mejor corremos un tupido velo sobre eso, ¿verdad? No sea que se nos joda el relato.


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Un resumen del día de Associated Press (bastante completo con sesgo Pro-Otan)

*Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon objetivos en toda Ucrania, apuntando a las líneas de suministro de armas extranjeras en el oeste e intensificando una ofensiva en el este,* mientras la Unión Europea se movía el miércoles para castigar aún más a Moscú por la guerra con una propuesta de prohibición de las importaciones de petróleo.

*El ejército ruso dijo el miércoles que utilizó misiles guiados de precisión lanzados desde el mar y el aire para destruir instalaciones de energía eléctrica en cinco estaciones de ferrocarril en toda Ucrania, mientras que la artillería y la aviación también atacaron bastiones de las tropas y depósitos de combustible y municiones.

El ministro de Defensa repitió que las fuerzas rusas habían bloqueado una acería en Mariupol, el último reducto de resistencia ucraniana en esa ciudad. Otro funcionario negó que estuvieran asaltando la planta, como dijeron sus defensores un día antes.

Rusia ataca a Ucrania, apuntando al suministro de armas occidentales
La oleada de ataques del último día se produce cuando Rusia se prepara para celebrar el Día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo, que marca la derrota de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania nazi. Este año, el mundo está atento a las señales de si el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin aprovechará la ocasión para declarar una victoria limitada - o ampliar lo que él llama una "operación militar especial" a una guerra más amplia.

Aunque los ataques rusos se produjeron en una amplia franja del país, algunos se concentraron en Lviv y sus alrededores, la ciudad occidental cercana a la frontera polaca que ha sido una puerta de entrada para las armas suministradas por la OTAN.*

A última hora del martes se oyeron explosiones en la ciudad, que sólo ha sufrido ataques esporádicos durante la guerra y se ha convertido en un refugio para los civiles que huyen de los combates en otros lugares. *El alcalde dijo que los ataques dañaron tres subestaciones eléctricas, dejando sin electricidad a algunas partes de la ciudad e interrumpiendo el suministro de agua. *Dos personas resultaron heridas.

*El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general de división Igor Konashenkov, declaró que los ataques a las estaciones de tren tenían como objetivo interrumpir la entrega de armas occidentales.

Sergei Shoigu dijo el miércoles a los altos mandos militares que Occidente estaba "atiborrando de armas a Ucrania".

El armamento occidental que está entrando en Ucrania ayudó a frenar la ofensiva inicial de Rusia y parece seguro que jugará un papel central en la batalla potencialmente decisiva por el Donbás ucraniano*, donde los separatistas apoyados por Rusia han estado luchando contra las fuerzas ucranianas desde 2014. Moscú cambió su enfoque a la región industrial después de fracasar en la toma de Kiev en las primeras semanas de la guerra.

El gobernador de la región oriental de Donetsk, que se encuentra en el Donbás, dijo que los ataques rusos dejaron 21 muertos el martes, el mayor número de víctimas conocidas desde el 8 de abril, cuando un ataque con misiles a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk mató al menos a 59 personas.

*Rusia ha desplegado un número importante de tropas en la región y parece estar tratando de avanzar en el norte de Donbás, en su intento de cortar el paso a las fuerzas ucranianas*, según una evaluación del Ministerio de Defensa británico. Sin embargo, el empuje de Moscú ha sido lento, ya que los combatientes ucranianos se atrincheran y utilizan armas de largo alcance para atacar a los rusos.

*Estados Unidos cree que los ucranianos en los últimos días empujaron a las fuerzas rusas a unos 40 kilómetros (25 millas) al este de Kharkiv,* una ciudad del noreste que se encuentra fuera del Donbas pero que es clave para la ofensiva allí.

Los combatientes ucranianos dijeron que las fuerzas rusas comenzaron a asaltar el martes la fábrica de acero bombardeada en Mariupol, el último reducto de resistencia de la ciudad. Pero el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo a los periodistas el miércoles que eso no era cierto.

*"No hay ningún asalto. Vemos que hay casos de escalada debido a que los militantes toman las posiciones de fuego. Estos intentos están siendo reprimidos muy rápidamente", dijo Peskov.

Shoigu dijo el miércoles que los combatientes de la acería han sido "bloqueados de forma segura" en su interior*, mientras que las fuerzas rusas siguen exigiendo su rendición. Los defensores de la fábrica se han negado repetidamente a deponer las armas. Durante el fin de semana, decenas de civiles fueron evacuados de los túneles subterráneos de la planta tras soportar semanas de bombardeos.

*Además de suministrar armas a Ucrania, Europa y Estados Unidos han tratado de castigar a Moscú con sanciones. El máximo responsable de la UE pidió el miércoles al bloque de 27 países que prohíba las importaciones de petróleo ruso.*

"Nos aseguraremos de eliminar el petróleo ruso de forma ordenada, de manera que nos permita a nosotros y a nuestros socios asegurar rutas de suministro alternativas y minimizar el impacto en los mercados globales", dijo la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ante el Parlamento Europeo en Estrasburgo (Francia).

*Las propuestas deben ser aprobadas por unanimidad para entrar en vigor y es probable que sean objeto de un intenso debate. Hungría y Eslovaquia ya han dicho que no participarán en ninguna sanción petrolera, pero von der Leyen no detalló si recibirían una exención, lo que parece probable.*

Von der Leyen también propuso que Sberbank, el mayor banco ruso, y otros dos grandes bancos se desconecten del sistema de pagos bancarios internacionales SWIFT.

*La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, declaró el miércoles que las autoridades planean continuar con los esfuerzos para evacuar a los civiles de la ciudad de Mariupol y las zonas cercanas si la situación de seguridad lo permite.

Gracias al esfuerzo de evacuación del fin de semana, 101 personas -entre ellas mujeres, ancianos y 17 niños, el más pequeño de 6 meses- salieron de los búnkeres bajo la acería Azovstal para "ver la luz del día después de dos meses", dijo Osnat Lubrani, coordinadora humanitaria de la ONU para Ucrania.*

Una evacuada dijo que todas las noches se iba a dormir a la planta con miedo a no despertar.

"No te puedes imaginar lo aterrador que es cuando te sientas en el refugio antibombas, en un sótano húmedo y mojado, y está rebotando y temblando", dijo Elina Tsybulchenko, de 54 años, al llegar a la ciudad de Zaporizhzhia, controlada por Ucrania, a unos 230 kilómetros al noroeste de Mariupol.

*No está claro cuántos combatientes ucranianos siguen en el interior, pero los rusos cifraron el número en unos 2.000 en las últimas semanas, y se informó de que había 500 heridos. También permanecen allí algunos centenares de civiles, dijo Vereshchuk, el viceprimer ministro.*

En su discurso nocturno por vídeo, el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, dijo que, al asaltar la acería, las fuerzas rusas violaron los acuerdos de evacuación segura. Dijo que las evacuaciones previas "no son una victoria todavía, pero ya es un resultado. Creo que aún hay posibilidades de salvar a otras personas".

Mariupol -y la planta en particular- ha llegado a simbolizar la miseria humana infligida por la guerra. El asedio de dos meses de los rusos al puerto estratégico ha atrapado a los civiles con poca o ninguna comida, agua, medicinas o calefacción, mientras las fuerzas de Moscú convertían la ciudad en escombros.

La caída de la ciudad privaría a Ucrania de un puerto vital, permitiría a Rusia establecer un corredor terrestre hacia la península de Crimea, que arrebató a Ucrania en 2014, y liberaría tropas para combatir en otras partes del Donbás.

También el miércoles, e*l Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania dijo que un accidente en la región occidental de Rivne mató a 26 personas e hirió a otras 12. En el accidente se vieron implicados un autobús, una furgoneta y un camión de combustible, según el informe. El autobús se dirigía a Polonia, que ha sido un destino clave para los refugiados *


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*- Hungría busca una exención para el crudo importado de Rusia a través de oleoductos – Ministro de Exteriores*
14:11 || 04/05/2022

*- La propuesta de la UE de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo ruso destruiría la seguridad energética de Hungría – ministro de Exteriores*
14:10 || 04/05/2022

*-Bulgaria buscará la exención de cualquier embargo de la UE al petróleo ruso, según el viceprimer ministro – Reuters*
14:09 || 04/05/2022


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tocar los huevos en bombardear sistemáticamente las provincias del este de Ucrania por parte de Zelensky. *14.000 muertos lo avalan*
> Tocar los huevos es prohibir el ruso en Ucrania (hablado por el 60% de la población), *Cerrar los canales de Tv habla ruso lo avalan. Las leyes lo avalan*
> Tocar los huevos es quemar vivas a 40 personas en Odessa. *Todos los medios occidentales en 2014 lo avalan*
> Tocar los huevos en financiar y entrenar en Canadá y el Reino Unido a miles de Nazis (sabiendo la trágica historia de Rusia con los nazis). *Azov*
> ...




Yo no estoy muchos de esos puntos, debo insistir, lo que no es cierto es que la causa de esto sean muchos de ellos, sino que no sea más que una "apuesta geoestratégica", donde muchas de esas excusas, por cierto, llevan pasando más de 8 años...por lo que, queda invalidado el argumento, si fuera así, hubiera ocurrido desde el primer día, pero no es así, la realidad es que el ruso en Ucrania o los habitantes del Donbasas, a Rusia se la ha soplado ampliamente
En lo que difiero es que Ucrania (lo siento, si jugamos a los estados, jugamos todos) tenga que tener, por narices, una obligación de comerciar de una manera y no de otra o de unirse a las organizaciones que estime, si queréis estados, eso lo tenéis que comprender, no por mi, que yo quitaría poder a cualquier tipo de estado, eh


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

Como trollear a un ucraniano

Base de Azov:



















O el siguiente ejemplo ante pacíficos manifestantes. (creo que ya salio el video)


----------



## coscorron (4 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *- Hungría busca una exención para el crudo importado de Rusia a través de oleoductos – Ministro de Exteriores*
> 14:11 || 04/05/2022
> 
> *- La propuesta de la UE de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo ruso destruiría la seguridad energética de Hungría – ministro de Exteriores*
> ...



Unos poquitos buscan exenciones o votarán que no ... Los tontos como los españoles nos pegamos un tiro en el pie sin pensarnoslo dos veces ... Hasta los italianos consiguieron exenciones para sus exportaciones de Gucci a Moscu ... ya ves...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (4 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *- Hungría busca una exención para el crudo importado de Rusia a través de oleoductos – Ministro de Exteriores*
> 14:11 || 04/05/2022
> 
> *- La propuesta de la UE de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo ruso destruiría la seguridad energética de Hungría – ministro de Exteriores*
> ...



Pues que Hungría bloquee la decisión. Creo que comprar al gobierno húngaro (que es lo mismo que la UE hace con sus políticas de subvenciones y "fondos de coerción") sería una de las mejores iniciativas que podía tomar el gobierno ruso.


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

La realidad paralela de los ejpertos en los medios....
































Mientras tanto, en el mundo real.....


----------



## capitán almeida (4 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Grdelica train bombing - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabe el hijoputa ese que los trenes llevan de todo menos refugiados...


----------



## Zhukov (4 May 2022)

Mapas del frente de fuente ukra que curiosamente revela las posiciones de fuerzas propias. Aunque no tengáis twitter se pueden bajar.

A lo que entiendo y puedo ver son fieles a la realidad. Al menos dan una idea de por dónde van los tiros, nunca mejor dicho


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no estoy muchos de esos puntos, debo insistir, lo que no es cierto es que la causa de esto sean muchos de ellos, sino que no sea más que una "apuesta geoestratégica", donde muchas de esas excusas, por cierto, llevan pasando más de 8 años...por lo que, queda invalidado el argumento, si fuera así, hubiera ocurrido desde el primer día, pero no es así, la realidad es que el ruso en Ucrania o los habitantes del Donbasas, a Rusia se la ha soplado ampliamente
> En lo que difiero es que Ucrania (lo siento, si jugamos a los estados, jugamos todos) tenga que tener, por narices, una obligación de comerciar de una manera y no de otra o de unirse a las organizaciones que estime, si queréis estados, eso lo tenéis que comprender, no por mi, que yo quitaría poder a cualquier tipo de estado, eh



Esperaba que al menos echaras abajo una de las de tocar los huevos, pero ya veo que no.

Y no te creas que Rusia no habria querido entrar en 2014, pero entonces no estaba preparada. 

Ha estado 8 años preparandose para esta guerra, modernizando sus misiles, sus tanques, sus barcos, sus submarinos. Preparando el pais para las sanciones (por ejemplo hace 8 años Visa hacia el 90% de las transacciones fuera de Rusia y ahora se hacen todas en Rusia, no estaban preparados para el corte de swift ...)

Y precisamente lo de comerciar es lo que paso en 2014.
El presidente ucraniano elegido democraticamente estudia un acuerdo con la UE. A Rusia no le gusta y hace una oferta economicamente mejor para Ucrania y cual es la reaccion de Occidente. dar un golpe de Estado.

PD; Eso lo ha estado haciendo EEUU con Europa que somos unos calzonazos. Saca unos aviones de transporte militar a concurso. Los de Airbus son mejores y más baratos y ganan la adjudicación tecnica, Pero luego deciden que da igual, que se lo damos a los nuestros (Boing)


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

¿Quéhaydelomio? Así es como funciona la 'unidad' de la OTAN:



"Vetaré la invitación a Finlandia y Suecia para que sean miembros de la OTAN". 
- Presidente de Croacia Zoran Milanovic.

3:16 PM - 3 de mayo de 2022


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No, "sabes tan bien como yo", no
> 
> En primer lugar, es falso lo que sugieres de que Rusia tenía control sobre Ucrania y Yanukovich era un títere de Rusia. Propaganda
> 
> ...



Yanukovich no era un títere, pero desde luego, se le parecía un montón, es que no sé qué tiene que pintar Rusia en cuanta a las negociaciones comerciales de Ucrania (o pon el país que quieras) con un tercero, ese es el unto principal, no lo otro, que viene después y de lo que también podemos hablar, pero de lo anterior, me das la razón, Rusia quería tener su voz y voto en acuerdos comerciales de otros países...no sé a ti, veo que no, pero a mi me resulta absurdo por completo, es como si viene Francia a presentarse en las negociaciones con...yo que se...Marruecos, por ejemplo....Si, bueno, me vas a decir que si la UE y tal, pero no es lo mismo...seamos serios

Yo no estoy hablando en ningún momento de la política de USA, parece que es con lo único que podéis atacarme en la discusión, y es que ni lo estoy nombrando, me ciño a los hechos, para mi, la libertad debe estar por encima de todo, eso lo acepta Rusia en su relación con Ucrania? parece que la respuesta es no, y no lo digo yo, lo decís muchos que apoyáis a Rusia con esto, "Ucrania no debe existir" son palabras que se leen en el foro y que se han escuchado de políticos rusos...me lo invento?

Que luego podemos hablar de las políticas lingüísticas de Ucrania y de los sectores más nacionalistas del país, algo que yo no niego en ningún momento, pero también te digo que hay mucha gente normal, que no son "nazis" que están sufriendo todo esto

La solución?pues podría haber muchas, para empezar dejar las injerencias fuera, no puedes crticar que lo hagan los americanos, y luego hacer tu lo mismo, no tiene sentido ni coherencia. Después, pues anda que la propaganda de los medios de comunicación afines al Kremlin en los últimos años en el exterior no ha ido por otros derroteros, les interesaba mucho más meter mierda con el "progresismo" que denunciar hechos en Donbass, por ejemplo, revisate publicaciones

Y todo esto para nada absolutamente, porque, ni se está consiguiendo que el ruso medio viva mejor, y es muy posible que sufra las consecuencias económicas en un tiempo (aún es pronto), con un sistema ineficiente, donde predomina la burocracia absurda y donde TODO es el estado, me parece grave que ese sea el modelo de muchos, porque, al final, es intervencionismo, que no tiene, en esencia, mucha diferencia con sistemas o regímenes horribles para la humanidad a lo largo de la historia

Todo, TODO lo mal que hay en Ucrania, pasando por también un sistema bastante ineficiente, se podría haber reesuelto de otra forma, ahora vamos a tener mierda nosotros, los rusos y todo dios por esta gilipollez de guerra que no saben ni ganar rápido...qué bien, eh...


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues no creo que meten 10 cañones autopropulsados en el recibidor de una casa, al menos cada uno necesitaría un buen taller de coches y la logística seria curiosa, aunque claro supongo que tu pondrías una batería antiaérea en tu lavabo , todo sea por tu causa.



No es mi causa, entiendo que hacen lo que pueden. La táctica habitual es la dispersión al máximo de las unidades.

Viendo como tiran al pato con los rusos no se si pueden ir dando lecciones



https://twitter.com/Blue_Sauron


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *La Unión Europea incrementará su ayuda militar a Moldavia*
> *El presidente del Consejo, Charles Michel, afirma que la asistencia adicional al ejército moldavo contribuirá a que el país que alberga el enclave prorruso de Transnistria “afronte los efectos de la agresión de Rusia a Ucrania”*
> 
> 
> ...



La sorosiana presidenta moldava ¿al estilo Zelensky? Que no pare...


----------



## kelden (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas repelen 12 ataques rusos en Donbas el 3 de mayo.
> 
> 
> La Operación de Fuerzas Conjuntas de Ucrania informó que, como resultado de los combates en la región oriental de Donbas de Ucrania el 3 de mayo, las pérdidas rusas incluyen seis tanques, dos sistemas de artillería, tres MLRS, 15 unidades de vehículos blindados de combate y nueve automóviles.
> ...



No entiendes como va la cosa. Los rusos localizan una fortificación. Bombardean con artilleria y con MLRS. Cuando se pegan un día machacando, mandan a uno para allí y le dicen "pega dos tiros". Si contestan, queda algo vivo y hay que seguir machacando. Traducción ukra, ataque repelido.   

Así hasta que se mueren todos o se rinden y se puede avanzar con seguridad.


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Claro, claro... Tu sabes los quilómetros que hay entre Moscú, donde se frenó a uno dos los tres frentes alemanes, con Berlín? Y te suena de algo Prusia Oriental (que era parte de Alemania...)? Una pista, Königsberg ya no se llama así... Y te suena Danzig? ¿Sabes cuantas bajas tuvo el ejército alemán en el frente del este y cuantas en el del oeste?
> 
> Pero nada, has visto salvar el soldado Ryan y ya...



Lo sé perfectamente pero esa Alemania oriental ni los alemanes la mencionan. Era Alemania pero era una Alemania muy mezclada con polacos o eslavos en silesia y prusia occidental tenían un 50% de polacos antes de la segunda guerra mundial. El núcleo alemán es el Rín hasta el Elba. Lo demás fueron territorios conquistados a los Eslavos si ves un mapa medieval de Polonia tiene la misma frontera que ahora con Alemania el Óder. Prusia Oriental era un territorio colonizado a los bálticos por una orden de caballería alemana los Teutones (no Alemania) que prácticamante llegaron hasta a Estonia, ese territorio despareció casi por entero y solo les quedó hasta memel la actual klaipeda antes de la primera guerra mundial. Al este de Berlín alemania lo perdió todo y no se han rasgado las vestiduras, porque eran realmente colonias alemanas en suelo eslavo o báltico.


----------



## Zhukov (4 May 2022)

Cassad ha publicado un informe, con mapas. Parece un estancamiento general, pero mi impresión es que los ukros están echando todo lo que tienen para tapar brechas y por eso estamos en una batalla de desgaste en que cada pueblo es muy difícil de tomar.









Коротко по Украине. 04.05.2022


Коротко по Украине. 04.05.2022 1. Мариуполь. После эвакуации части гражданских продолжаются массированные артиллерийские обстрелы и воздушные бомбардировки Азовстали. Спорадические прорывы с целью прощупать возможность просачивания с территории завода пресекаются. Полноценного…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





Pero eso es insostenible, a medio plazo o se desmoronan por desgaste, o en algún punto hay una ruptura y no hay reservas para detenerla.


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural en EEUU suben un 5% y alcanzan su máximo desde agosto de 2008*
14:38 || 04/05/2022


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La realidad paralela de los ejpertos en los medios....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los exportadores asiáticos peleado por acceder a los mercados de consumo rusos...
Vaya. Me pregunto, ¿por qué?


----------



## SIEN (4 May 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Hombre, después de los últimos análisis forenses en los que se decía que casi todos los civiles fueron muertos por dardos (flechettes) lanzados por la artillería es para pensárselo. Murieron por un ataque artillero: seguro que a usted, como a la prensa occidental, le parece razonable atacar con proyectiles el mismo pueblo que ocupan sus tropas. Lo lógico, vaya. Bombardearse a sí mismos.



Tiene usted razón. En realidad los orcos han ido a Ucrania para ayudar a los ancianitos e invidentes a cruzar las calles.


----------



## afiestas (4 May 2022)

La Royal Air Force echándole cojones....










Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Esperaba que al menos echaras abajo una de las de tocar los huevos, pero ya veo que no.
> 
> Y no te creas que Rusia no habria querido entrar en 2014, pero entonces no estaba preparada.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, no es tan sencillo capitalizar la opinión de la gente, no niego que haya implicaciones americanas detrás de Maidan, lo que niego es que no hubiera una mayoría de gente con una preferencia clara hacia una opción en concreto, es imposible hacer eso, completamente
Rusia no puede estar preparándose para sanciones y cosas, que realmente no se esperaba, también podemos decir que se hubiera estado preparando para potenciar su industria, y no lo ha hecho demasiado o para mejorar su tecnología, que tampoco lo ha hecho, incluso la militar, en algunos campos es tecnología francesa....
Lo que ha hecho es tratar de aglutinar más poder del estado y ahora, cerrar el valor de su moneda con un control de capitales...eso no es una estrategia, de verdad


----------



## Gnidlog (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Te he dado el like porque creo que del bando OTAN hay dos posibilidades....que todo esté pactado ya para la resolución del conflicto y les dé bastante igual que los rusos se carguen ese material...o bien están enviando señuelos y han conseguido una ruta o una manera de distribuir el material de manera que los rusos no puedan monitorizarlo...algo esto último que me parece bastante improbable la verdad.
> 
> Recordemos que un gobierno pro ruso estuvo implantado durante mucho tiempo en Ucrania , además de que los rusos están allí por todas partes, ya sea de facto o de incognito , así que se conocen cada milímetro del territorio y todo lo que los ucros puedan tener , incluidas rutas de todo tipo.
> 
> Vamos, que yo creo que el envío de material es un paripé que no va a servir para una mierda... Si ni siquiera tienen personal para manejar ese material, formados en unas semana, pero sin experiencia... lo dicho, es un puto paripé



Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo

La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán

Ahora por lo menos han corregido algo la estrategia de los primeros días que era una calamidad, pero continúan con unas tácticas que son medievales.
Y al final de todo que creo que todo esto no va a servir para nada.


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Europa, después de pegarse tiros en los pies, quiere pasar a pegarse tiros también en las rodillas y subiendo









EXPLAINER: What's the impact if Europe cuts off Russian oil?


The European Union's executive commission has proposed phasing out imports of Russian oil within six months.




apnews.com





*¿Cuál es el impacto si Europa corta el petróleo ruso?*

La comisión ejecutiva de la Unión Europea ha propuesto eliminar las importaciones de petróleo ruso en un plazo de seis meses. Es parte de la lucha de Europa para dejar de pagar a Rusia 850 millones de dólares al día por energía y golpear las finanzas del Kremlin por su invasión de Ucrania.

Pero revertir décadas de dependencia del petróleo y el gas natural rusos no es una cuestión sencilla para el bloque de 27 países. Por un lado, Hungría y Eslovaquia, ambos países sin salida al mar y grandes consumidores de petróleo ruso, han dicho que no se sumarán al boicot.

Esto es lo que las sanciones petroleras podrían significar para los europeos y el resto del mundo:

¿CUÁNTO PAGA EUROPA A RUSIA POR LA ENERGÍA?

El gas y el petróleo han seguido fluyendo incluso cuando los gobiernos denuncian la guerra.* La UE envía 450 millones de dólares diarios a Rusia en concepto de petróleo y 400 millones de dólares diarios en concepto de gas natural, *según los cálculos de los analistas del centro de estudios Bruegel de Bruselas.

Esto significa que los ingresos energéticos están reforzando el presupuesto del Kremlin, aumentando las reservas de divisas que podrían ayudar a Rusia a sostener el rublo y compensar en parte las sanciones occidentales que congelaron gran parte de las reservas de divisas rusas que se encontraban fuera de Rusia.

¿CUÁNTO PETRÓLEO RUSO SE DESTINA A EUROPA?

*Europa es el mayor comprador de crudo ruso, recibiendo 138 millones de toneladas en 2020 de las exportaciones totales de Rusia, que ascienden a 260 millones de toneladas, es decir, el 53%, *según el BP Statistical Review of World Energy. Europa, que importa casi todo su crudo, obtiene de Rusia una cuarta parte de sus necesidades.

El petróleo se refina en forma de combustible para la calefacción y la conducción, además de ser una materia prima para la industria.

¿POR QUÉ SE APUESTA POR EL PETRÓLEO EN LUGAR DEL GAS NATURAL?

Es más difícil encontrar fuentes alternativas de gas natural porque llega principalmente por oleoducto. Sería más fácil encontrar otras fuentes para el petróleo, que se mueve principalmente en camiones cisterna y se comercializa a nivel mundial. Así que el boicot al gas natural está descartado por ahora. Los grandes consumidores de gas, como Alemania, afirman que un corte inmediato podría costar puestos de trabajo, y las asociaciones industriales advierten de paros en las empresas de vidrio y metales.

Según los economistas, *el corte del gas natural y del petróleo podría provocar una recesión en Europa.*

¿QUÉ PODRÍA OCURRIR CUANDO SE INTERRUMPA EL SUMINISTRO DE PETRÓLEO RUSO?

Europa importaba 3,8 millones de barriles diarios de Rusia antes de la guerra. *En teoría, los clientes europeos podrían sustituir esos barriles con proveedores de Oriente Medio,* cuyas exportaciones se dirigen ahora principalmente a Asia, así como de Estados Unidos, América Latina y África. Mientras tanto, *el petróleo ruso, más barato, podría ocupar el lugar de los envíos de Oriente Medio a Asia.*

Pero llevaría tiempo hacer ese ajuste. Habría que encontrar nuevos suministros en otros lugares.* Varias grandes refinerías de Europa central y oriental dependen del petróleo de un oleoducto de la era soviética y tendrían que encontrar otra forma de obtener petróleo para fabricar gasolina y otros productos.*

Los analistas de Bruegel afirman que eso significa que *los países europeos deberían estar dispuestos a imponer medidas para reducir el uso de combustible, como hacer gratuito el transporte público e incentivar el uso compartido del coche. Si esas medidas no funcionan, se necesitarían otras más duras, como prohibiciones de conducción impares basadas en los números de las matrículas.* Medidas similares se adoptaron durante el embargo de petróleo de la OPEP de 1973, cuando Alemania impuso los domingos sin coches.

*Rusia es uno de los principales proveedores europeos de gasóleo para camiones y maquinaria agrícola,* lo que significa que su precio afecta a los de una amplia gama de alimentos y bienes.

¿QUÉ PODRÍA PASAR CON EL MERCADO MUNDIAL DEL PETRÓLEO?

*Lo más probable es que los precios del petróleo suban para todo el mundo,* porque el petróleo es un producto básico mundial. Eso significaría precios más altos en el surtidor y en la calefacción del hogar, menos ingresos disponibles para los consumidores y un retraso en la recuperación económica de la pandemia de COVID-19.

*Rusia probablemente produciría y exportaría menos petróleo tras perder a su mayor cliente, Europa.* Ello se debe a que todas las exportaciones rusas no pueden redirigirse simplemente desde la cercana Europa a la lejana Asia debido a las limitaciones logísticas y de transporte. Esto supondría una importante reorganización de los flujos de crudo del mundo.

Los compradores de la India y China podrían evitar el petróleo ruso si ello supone posibles problemas de sanciones con Occidente. Y los clientes occidentales ya rehúyen el petróleo ruso porque no quieren que se les asocie con el país o porque no encuentran aseguradoras o bancos dispuestos a negociar con Moscú.

Por otro lado, *algunos clientes asiáticos podrían aprovechar la oportunidad de comprar petróleo ruso con descuento. Especialmente si las ventas son extraoficiales, como parece estar ocurriendo en algunos casos.

El cártel petrolero de la OPEP,* liderado por Arabia Saudí -que fija los niveles de producción junto con los países aliados no miembros, como Rusia-, *ha dejado claro que no aumentará la producción para compensar cualquier pérdida de suministro de Rusia debido a un boicot. *Se reúnen de nuevo el jueves.

Rystad Energy prevé una pérdida de entre 1,5 y 2 millones de barriles diarios y que el petróleo alcance entre 120 y 130 dólares por barril a finales de año.

En un escenario más moderado, en el que la mayor parte del petróleo ruso rechazado por Europa es adquirido por otros países ávidos de energía que no participan en las sanciones, se produciría una pérdida de 1 millón de barriles diarios. Los precios del petróleo caerían por debajo de los 100 dólares en junio y seguirían bajando hasta los 60 dólares a finales de año.

¿CUÁNTO LE COSTARÍA A RUSIA UN BOICOT?

Le costaría al Kremlin, siendo la energía el principal pilar de su presupuesto. *El Gobierno ruso obtuvo una media del 43% de sus ingresos del petróleo y el gas natural entre 2011 y 2020.

Y, sin embargo, no es tan sencillo.*

El precio de la principal referencia de exportación de Rusia a Europa, el crudo de los Urales, se ha reducido a un descuento de 35 dólares por barril en comparación con la referencia internacional Brent.

Sin embargo, debido a la subida generalizada de los precios del petróleo, las pérdidas de ingresos de Rusia han sido hasta ahora limitadas. Esos ingresos en divisas están ayudando a apuntalar las finanzas rusas en medio de las sanciones.

"*El embargo gradual de la UE al petróleo ruso es una apuesta arriesgada, ya que a corto plazo podría dejar los ingresos rusos en un nivel alto, al tiempo que implicaría consecuencias negativas para la UE y la economía mundial en términos de precios más altos",* dijo Simone Tagliapietra, experta en política energética de Bruegel.

*Eso sin contar con el temor de que un boicot al petróleo provoque que Rusia corte el suministro de gas como represalia.*


----------



## SIEN (4 May 2022)

Para que tirar un puente que puede ser útil a los orcos. Mejor aplastar hospitales y edificios repletos de niños y ciudadanos indefensos.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la ONU no servirá para nada mientras existan países con derecho a veto. Es como si en un partido de fútbol el arbritro tuviese que esperar a ver si los sancionados estaban de acuerdo con sus decisiones; y si no, decisiones vetadas.
> 
> ¡Es un funcionamiento risible!



Sin derecho a veto EEUU quien lo iba a pasar mal es Israel entre otros.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Se informa de varios ataques con cohetes en la zona de Nikolayev. Todavía no hay información sobre lo que fue golpeado exactamente. Cabe señalar que ayer mismo se informó de que se estaba organizando de nuevo una colecta de sangre para los heridos en Mykolaiv. Justo después de los últimos ataques.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46851


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

Me informan desde Lituania que han acudido militares de Mińsk a la frontera con el país báltico. Confirmación en algún medio?


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Comentario en el Telegram de ColonelCassad sobre el número de mercenarios 
en Ucrania y la procedencia de muchos de ellos...

*Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en Ucrania se encuentran actualmente 
unos siete mil mercenarios procedentes de 63 países del mundo.*
_*
Todos ellos son objeto de desnazificación.

El suministro de "gansos salvajes" a Nezalezhna, entre otros, corre a cargo 
de las conocidas empresas privadas estadounidenses BlackWater y Black Water 
Security Consulting (también conocida como Academy). No en vano se les llama 
"el segundo ejército de Estados Unidos", cerca del 90% de ingresos de la empresa 
son pedidos gubernamentales. El principal cliente es el Pentágono.

Inglaterra tiene su propia PMC, no menos grande, G4S, cuyas sucursales
se encuentran en más de 100 países.

Se puede imaginar la magnitud de las entregas de "soldados de fortuna" 
que se enviarán a Ucrania. Y cabe destacar que, en su mayoría, no sólo van militares
profesionales en activo o retirados en busca de adrenalina, sino también todo tipo 
de elementos asociales que en su patria tienen la perspectiva de estar entre rejas 
o de recibir una bala en las guerras de bandas locales.*_


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.(Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.)


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Trofeo. Sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea Stinger americanos y sus formas de entrega.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46842


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Las cuentas y los bienes de la unidad rusa de Google han sido embargados por 500 millones de rublos a demanda de la empresa de televisión NTV. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/46852


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU, John Kirby: Ucrania recibirá drones marítimos estadounidenses para la defensa de las costas, así como misiles capaces de destruir barcos y submarinos. Según Kirby, los militares ucranianos ya han recibido formación sobre el uso de drones de defensa costera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46853


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Los funcionarios Ukros están robando como locos, incluso a punto de destruir todo el país. ¿Quién hay que ser para luchar por ellos?

Recientemente, la subdirectora de la administración de Zaporizhzhya, Zlata Nekrasova, declaró que llegaron a la región 37 carros de carga procedentes de Polonia. Sin embargo, añadió que luego van a Dnipropetrovsk, supuestamente para empacar y desempacar los kits de alimentos.

Puede surgir una pregunta lógica: ¿por qué, en general, es necesario realizar entregas de ida y vuelta a una ciudad situada a 80 km de Zaporizhzhya, desperdiciando combustible en las condiciones de una crisis de combustible? Y el simple hecho de ejecutar la ayuda humanitaria permite una conveniente "pérdida" de algunas mercancías durante las operaciones de descarga y embalaje. Más tarde resurgen en manos de particulares que los venden a la población por dinero.

Estos empresarios emprendedores no se preocupan por los problemas de los ciudadanos de Zaporizhzhya que, ante la escasez, forman enormes colas para recoger la ayuda humanitaria. Por cierto, los civiles son conscientes de todas las manipulaciones, pero no pueden hacer nada al respecto.

Como dice el refrán, hay guerra para quien tiene guerra, y patria para quien tiene patria.

t.me/Soldierline/5448


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

La momia, ayer:
*"Antes de que Rusia atacara, nos aseguramos de que Rusia tuviera jabalinas y otras armas para reforzar su defensa".*

Se le están acabando las pilas...


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

No suelo publicar este tipo de cosas, por si alguien se ha dado cuenta. Este tipo de vídeo.
Pero esta es una historia descarada, incluso para los estándares de la situación militar actual.

Enviado por oficiales que pasaron por la Segunda Guerra de Chechenia y que conozco personalmente.

Los soldados ucranianos murieron cuando nuestras tropas atacaron. Los hermanos de armas abandonaron los cuerpos de los muertos y se fueron. Los nuestros salieron al enemigo varias veces. Pidieron que se retiraran los cuerpos para que los soldados pudieran ser enterrados correctamente. Prometieron silencio y un pasillo. No hay respuesta.

Una imagen perfecta de la situación de las AFU.

Al final, los militares rusos decidieron retirar los cuerpos de los soldados de las AFU y enterrarlos. En el momento en que el camión llegó a la zona boscosa por segunda vez, la artillería ucraniana atacó la zona.

Y los soldados rusos llevaron los cuerpos de los soldados de las AFU muertos a nuestra retaguardia para enterrarlos en una fosa común bajo el fuego de las AFU. Porque los nuestros siguen siendo seres humanos. Siempre. A diferencia.

¿Qué puedo añadir? En Ucrania está a punto de comenzar otra movilización. Los militares ucranianos y sus familiares deberían reflexionar sobre lo que está pasando.

t.me/astramilitarum/27674

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Imágenes de obuses y MLRS trabajando sobre nacionalistas ucranianos que intentan entrar en posiciones de tiro en Azovstal. La Milicia Popular de la DNR utiliza tácticas de "fuego perturbador" para cortar cualquier oportunidad de que los militantes ucranianos salgan con armas del territorio de la planta.

t.me/zvezdanews/78779

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ATDTn (4 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La sorosiana presidenta moldava ¿al estilo Zelensky? Que no pare...



Viendo lo fantástico que le va a Ucrania no creo que muchos Antonios ni sus ciudadanos se metan en otra.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Una consecuencia importante del desbloqueo del Canal de Crimea Norte es que el suministro de agua a Crimea ha permitido iniciar una campaña de siembra de arroz en Crimea Norte. Veamos cómo afecta esto a los precios de venta de arroz en Crimea ya este año.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46829


----------



## Egam (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo
> 
> *La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo*. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán
> 
> ...



Pero alma candida, tu lees lo que escribes?


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Desde el canal de Telegram de Army_Russia...Vídeo de un largo tren ferroviario
que transporta numerosos tanques y otros vehículos, supuestamente Finlandia
los traslada a la frontera de Rusia...
t.me/Army_Russia/23950

Interesante... Ni siquiera están en la OTAN y ya están reforzando su frontera con Rusia.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

La estrategia de Biden está funcionando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46857

El déficit comercial de Estados Unidos superó los 100.000 millones de dólares en marzo por primera vez, alcanzando los 109.800 millones de dólares.​​t.me/infantmilitario/75036​​​


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> La Royal Air Force echándole cojones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si entra en espacio aéreo ruso deberá ser derribado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 May 2022)

Un off topic complementario sobre *Defender Europe 2020*.


Spoiler



*07.04.2020*

Escribe Willy Wimmer.









‎“Defender Europe 2020”, un ejercicio vergonzoso, por Willy Wimmer


Europa se debate desesperadamente frente la crisis del coronavirus, pero Estados Unidos y ‎sus socios de la OTAN mantienen a toda costa el gigantesco ejercicio militar “Defender Europe 2020”. Willy ‎Wimmer, ex secretario de Estado del ministerio de Defensa de Alemania, observa que una Europa...




www.voltairenet.org




*“Defender Europe 2020”, un ejercicio vergonzoso*


Spoiler



Europa se debate desesperadamente frente la crisis del coronavirus, pero Estados Unidos y ‎sus socios de la OTAN mantienen a toda costa el gigantesco ejercicio militar “Defender Europe 2020”. *Willy ‎Wimmer*, ex secretario de Estado del ministerio de Defensa de Alemania, observa que una Europa ‎occidental sumisa vuelve a poner su suelo al servicio de la geopolítica ‎de Washington y resalta la grave complicidad de Berlín en esta nueva provocación contra la ‎Federación Rusa. 

Desde que se llevó a cabo en suelo europeo la guerra de la *OTAN* contra la *República Federal ‎de Yugoslavia* –guerra que contradecía el derecho internacional–, la OTAN ha seguido ‎fomentando sistemáticamente la erosión del derecho internacional.

¿Tienen las relaciones ‎internacionales que estar sometidas a la ley de la selva? Lo que predomina es el punto de vista ‎de *Estados Unidos* y estamos viendo como nuestros países europeos son convertidos ‎sistemáticamente en posiciones avanzadas de Washington, pisoteando para ello con el mayor ‎desprecio todo nuestro orden jurídico. Sí, hoy nos vemos nuevamente en la obligación de ‎repasar las lecciones que nos dejaron las dos guerras mundiales. ‎

Y nos vemos en la obligación de señalar que, desde la guerra contra Yugoslavia, el *«Occidente ‎de los valores»* es una noción del pasado. Desde 1945, lo que había evitado la guerra era ‎la *Carta de las Naciones Unidas*, concretamente a través del *Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU*. ‎La guerra no debería ser posible más que en caso de legítima defensa y únicamente según ‎las reglas de las Naciones Unidas. La OTAN misma sólo era concebible como una organización ‎puramente defensiva y vinculada a la misma Carta de las Naciones Unidas. ‎

*Alemania* contribuyó a romper con lo único que protegía a la humanidad de nuevas ‎destrucciones ya que, desde la guerra de 1999 contra Yugoslavia, ha venido socavando ‎deliberadamente, mediante operaciones militares que contradicen la Carta de la ONU, el ‎compromiso de la nación alemana en pro de reglas aplicables del derecho internacional. ‎

No se trata de temas puramente históricos. Cualquiera que preste atención a los ‎acontecimientos podrá notar el enorme incremento del tráfico aéreo militar, así como los ‎movimientos de tanques que cruzan Alemania rumbo al territorio ruso. Esta política hacia Rusia ‎está en marcha desde 1992, desde que supuestamente terminó la guerra fría, contradice todos ‎los acuerdos internacionales firmados en el momento de la reunificación alemana y viola los ‎compromisos contraídos ante la *Unión Soviética* en noviembre de 1990, con la firma de la ‎*Carta de París*. ‎

Un espíritu de buena vecindad debía regir la vida en Europa. ¿Dónde están las prohibiciones ‎del gobierno federal alemán que debían impedir que el ejército de Estados Unidos avanzara ‎hacia Rusia?, país que –en el preciso momento en que se desarrolla el ejercicio de la OTAN– ‎estará conmemorando el enorme tributo en vidas que tuvo que pagar durante la Segunda ‎Guerra Mundial

¿Dónde estaba y dónde está el presidente de la República Federal ‎de Alemania que, durante su mandato, nos recordaba la importancia de la Carta de las ‎Naciones Unidas como medio de prevenir la guerra?, pero que hoy obedece ciegamente a un ‎gobierno federal complaciente, permitiendo una vez más que las tropas alemanas vayan a la ‎guerra sin mandato de las Naciones Unidas. ‎

La canciller alemana *Angela Merkel* rompe un tabú al hacer que los soldados alemanes ‎participen en el ejercicio de la OTAN de mayor envergadura que se organiza contra Rusia ‎desde el fin de la guerra fría. Esa ruptura puede impedir que se concrete el largo proceso de ‎avance hacia una paz duradera, proceso que se había hecho posible gracias a gestos admirables ‎y a una acción lúcida hacia la *Federación Rusa* y el pueblo ruso. ‎

Tenemos que recordar que ese mismo pueblo ruso conversa con el pueblo alemán haciendo gala ‎de una amplitud de mente que puede parecer inconcebible después de las destrucciones de la *‎Segunda Guerra Mundial* y de la agresión del *Reich* alemán contra la Unión Soviética. ‎Sin embargo, donde quiera que usted vaya como ciudadano alemán, en las calles y plazas de ‎ese formidable país, recibirá una calurosa bienvenida. En 1987, cuando yo visité la célebre *‎División Taman*, cerca de Moscú, como primer representante de un ministerio de Defensa ‎occidental, pude comprobar personalmente que en el museo de la División no había ‎absolutamente nada que pudiese ser considerado denigrante hacia los soldados la *Wehrmacht*, ‎a pesar de haber sido esta el enemigo mortal de la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. ‎El coronel que encabezaba la dirección política de la División me dijo simplemente, citando ‎palabras de su propia madre, que cada joven soldado alemán muerto en aquella guerra había ‎sido también motivo de duelo para una madre alemana. ‎

En 1985, el presidente alemán *Richard von Weizsacker* denunció en el Bundestag un ‎comportamiento que podría calificarse como «olvido de la Historia». Aquella expresión es ‎aplicable al comportamiento de los dirigentes alemanes de hoy, los cuales votaron para que ‎los soldados alemanes participaran en el ejercicio de la OTAN *«Defender Europe 2020»*. ‎Esos dirigentes alemanes abrieron un camino y permiten que los generales de la *Bundeswehr* ‎hablen de ese ejercicio como lo hacen. No cuestionan que soldados alemanes se atrincheren ‎‎«a las puertas de Leningrado-San Petersburgo», ciudad rusa que es hoy una joya de la ‎cultura común europea. ‎

El 28 de enero de 2020, durante la conmemoración de la liberación de *Auschwitz*, el presidente ‎ruso *Vladimir Putin* inauguró en *Jerusalén* un memorial dedicado al recuerdo del bloqueo ‎de Leningrado por parte del Reich alemán, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La canciller ‎alemana estaba presente y ella es responsable de que Rusia sea hoy blanco del injusto ‎‎«espíritu de Versalles», que amenaza con poner a Rusia en la posición que la propia ‎Alemania vivió durante la *Primera Guerra Mundial* y en Versalles. ‎

No es por tanto sorprendente que, en mayo de 2019, el gobierno federal alemán no haya ‎conmemorado el centenario de «Versalles», ni que el presidente alemán tampoco lo haya ‎mencionado en una ceremonia de conmemoración realizada bajo su responsabilidad. Versalles ‎representa el «demonio de la venganza», pero también simbolizaba la incapacidad deliberada ‎de luchar por la paz dado el hecho que los principales dirigentes vinculados al *Tratado de ‎Versalles* sabían que el documento que estaban redactando en 1919 sembraba la semilla de la ‎próxima guerra. *Wolfgang Effenberger* subrayó incluso que el mariscal francés* Foch*, a cuya ‎tumba acudió el presidente estadounidense *Donald Trump* en 2017 para rendirle homenaje, ya ‎hablaba entonces de una próxima guerra para dentro de 20 años. Y no se equivocó. ‎

Esa forma de pensar se expresa nuevamente en el gran ejercicio de la OTAN, deliberadamente ‎planeado para el aniversario del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que terminó el 9 de mayo ‎de 1945. Obediente ante la OTAN, Occidente no sabe construir la paz, sólo sabe hacer ‎la guerra, ya sea la guerra fría o una guerra sangrienta. ‎

La conferencia realizada en abril del año 2000 en Bratislava *(Eslovaquia)* definió claramente ‎el objetivo de Estados Unidos en Europa: desplegar una cortina de hierro entre el *Báltico* y el *Mar Negro*, que Rusia se quede donde está, que se divida o que estalle en pequeños Estados. ‎El ejercicio de la OTAN, presentado como «Defender Europe 2020», es un «ejercicio ‎vergonzoso», útil sólo para los partidarios de la guerra. ‎


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

*"La gente como tú no vuelve". El caos rige la movilización en Ucrania*

Según Go and See, las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar ucranianas trabajan cada vez más. Al mismo tiempo, la situación de la movilización difiere de una región a otra. Mientras que los residentes del este de Ucrania intentan en su mayoría notificar con citaciones en lugares de reunión masiva de personas, en las regiones de Lviv y Zakarpattia los representantes de las oficinas de alistamiento militar comenzaron a irrumpir en los pisos directamente.

_"Conocemos un caso en el que un ciudadano no apto pero patriota fue enviado a cuatro unidades diferentes y de cada una de ellas fue devuelto a su casa. Al final, el joven fue amenazado con ser enviado "al Izyum ruso", de donde, según el comandante militar, "la gente como tú no vuelve"", dijo al canal una fuente familiarizada con la situación._

También hay un gran número de errores logísticos y burocráticos. Por ejemplo, los oficiales de abastecimiento son enviados a comandar los DRG, mientras que los veteranos de la anterior guerra en Donbas son desplegados en los puestos de control. Al mismo tiempo, los "voluntarios" que acudieron a las oficinas de alistamiento militar por sí mismos son retenidos en unidades durante semanas.
_
"Todo iría bien, pero los oficiales con más talento y experiencia están siendo enviados en masa a los cursos de instructor de la OTAN. Si todo es realmente triste con el personal militar subalterno, entonces el cuerpo de oficiales ucranianos se mantiene vivo gracias a los movilizados y lanzados a la muerte en dirección a Izyum", resume el interlocutor del canal._

t.me/sashakots/32185


----------



## ZARGON (4 May 2022)




----------



## afiestas (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si entra en espacio aéreo ruso deberá ser derribado.



Tranquilo que ya se ha dado la vuelta, eso sí, le han echado cojones...






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Bueno, finalmente, ya estábamos preocupados.

*El Reino Unido impone sanciones a VGTRK, así como a los corresponsales de guerra Yevgeny Poddubny, Alexander Kots y Dmitry Steshin*

Además, el Reino Unido ha impuesto sanciones contra el asesor presidencial Maxim Oreshkin y el presentador de televisión Mikhail Leontiev. El país también ha sancionado a Kamaz PJSC, al jefe de Otkritie Mikhail Zadornov y al presidente de Sovcombank Dmitry Gusev.

Además, el Reino Unido ha prohibido a las empresas rusas utilizar los servicios de empresas británicas en los ámbitos de las relaciones públicas, la contabilidad y la gestión de consultorías, según el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de la Commonwealth.

t.me/sashakots/32184


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo sé perfectamente pero esa Alemania oriental ni los alemanes la mencionan. Era Alemania pero era una Alemania muy mezclada con polacos o eslavos en silesia y prusia occidental tenían un 50% de polacos antes de la segunda guerra mundial. El núcleo alemán es el Rín hasta el Elba. Lo demás fueron territorios conquistados a los Eslavos si ves un mapa medieval de Polonia tiene la misma frontera que ahora con Alemania el Óder. Prusia Oriental era un territorio colonizado a los bálticos por una orden de caballería alemana los Teutones (no Alemania) que prácticamante llegaron hasta a Estonia, ese territorio despareció casi por entero y solo les quedó hasta memel la actual klaipeda antes de la primera guerra mundial. Al este de Berlín alemania lo perdió todo y no se han rasgado las vestiduras, porque eran realmente colonias alemanas en suelo eslavo o báltico.



Es una forma de verlo, pero en realidad los eslavos aparecen por ahí con estados reconocibles en el siglo X, que es cuando se forma un reino polaco. Ya en el XIII los caballeros teutonicos hacen sus cruzadas y ganan terreno que en muchos casos estaba cuasi despoblado, sobre todo las llanuras costeras. Entonces muchas tierras prusianas han sido de propiedad germánica desde el XIII al XX y desde 1945 han "vuelto" a ser polacas. Yo desciendo de judíos de Breslavia y hablaban alemán y yiddish, no eran polacos aunque también los había por allí. Pero que Alemania haya renunciado a expandirse es sobre todo porque está atada por los americanos, si no, ya veríamos. Ellos hicieron todas esas ciudades e incluso mucho más al Este había una proporción de germanos cada vez más baja pero potente y creadora de ciudades y con una lengua de cultura importante.

Pero es que en pleno siglo XXI Polonia sigue con el ojo puesto en tierras ajenas. Ya en 1938 le dieron un mordisco a los checos aprovechando. Y seguramente les gustaría tener Kaliningrado pero eso ya fue fundado por germanos y no creo que tengan menos derecho los alemanes porque ahora no haya continuidad con su país. Lo que no debería es ser ruso.

En realidad alguien tendría que abordar una conferencia mundial de fronteras seria porque el mundo está hecho un desastre desde que el orden de 1945 empezó a reventar, y se empiezan a acumular las fronteras no reconocidas por alguna parte o por la mayoría de la humanidad (Kosovo, por ejemplo, lo reconocen muy pocos, pero con Palestina ocurre que lo reconoce la mayoría pero no parte de Occidente, incluso hay algunos países occidentales que sí la reconocen. Y la cosa se acaba liando cuando una organización internacional mete a un país con conflictos sin resolver ).


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya se ha dado la vuelta, eso sí, le han echado cojones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrán estado olfateando radares


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya se ha dado la vuelta, eso sí, le han echado cojones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cojones? ninguno.
Estaba en el espacio aéreo internacional. Ni siquiera se ha acercado al espacio aéreo ruso.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

"¡Hola, Sasha!
En sus entrevistas con los presos el otro día, Evgeniy Poddubny hizo preguntas realmente trágicas: cómo es que en Ucrania la gente con apellidos rusos va a matar a los rusos. Pero este drama tiene más de cien años, de hecho.

Pienso en los dichosos años 70. Una vez, mi novia, con la que me senté en el mostrador, tras recibir su pasaporte, dijo con orgullo que era rusa. Yo, en cambio, figuraba como ucraniano. No había ninguna diferencia entre nosotros: nuestros apellidos eran completamente rusos, teníamos parientes en Moscú y en casa sólo hablábamos ruso.

En aquella época, en la RSS ucraniana bilingüe, en un gran país multinacional, mis sentimientos debían parecer extraños, pero fui con preguntas a mi madre y a mi abuela. También tenían apellidos rusos, incluso varios antepasados tenían apellidos polacos. No pudieron encontrar ninguna respuesta inteligible: "antaño, simplemente lo escribían".

Mi abuela contaba con humor la ruda y ridícula ucranización de los años 20-30. Ya entonces se grababa a los rusos como ucranianos, sin pedirles permiso. Sobre una base territorial, por así decirlo. Y es imposible contar cuántos periódicos se crearon, cuántos manuales metodológicos, cuántas carreras partidistas se hicieron en esta campaña.

¡Así es como los rusos se convirtieron en ucranianos!

¿Por qué nos adoctrinaron en la escuela con esa persistente literatura ucraniana con la eterna "opresión del pueblo por la autocracia rusa"?

¿Por qué la propaganda soviética nos convirtió en un símbolo del ingrato poeta alcohólico provinciano Shevchenko?

¿Por qué han alimentado este bandura-sharovar de mal gusto?

Por cierto, mi abuela era escritora. Un ruso. Por lo tanto, recuerdo el problema lingüístico de mi infancia. En Ucrania, siempre fue más fácil y rentable escribir y publicar en ucraniano, tanto en los años 50 como en los 70.

Las librerías estaban inundadas de libros de bolsillo en ucraniano; había que correr y rogar para que se imprimieran en ruso. O incluso a Moscú para quejarse.

Y con qué orgullo y en voz alta nuestros escribas hablaban en ucraniano en las Casas de Arte - era sólo una película...

Uno puede escribir y recordar mucho. Pero la conclusión es inevitable. Y es decepcionante: la guerra civil fratricida fue el resultado del fin de la historia de la URSS con su política nacional. Y el iniciador del colapso de nuestra patria común fue... Rusia. Por muy triste que parezca. Y los últimos 30 años de propaganda pagada por Occidente no han hecho más que completar el trabajo.

Las personas con raíces rusas, que son cristianos ortodoxos, que hablan, viven y piensan en ruso, no se consideran a sí mismos como tales. Y sí, personas con los mismos apellidos, que hablan el mismo idioma, acaban matándose entre sí.

La división administrativa artificial del país en repúblicas nacionales ha provocado su destrucción y numerosos conflictos. Y los monstruos nazis como Ucrania han crecido sobre las ruinas.

Los errores del pasado deben ser corregidos por la Rusia de hoy, restaurando sus límites históricos y nuestra unidad. Esta es una oportunidad de supervivencia, de un gran futuro, ¡no debe perderse!
¡Estamos esperando en Kiev!

P.D. Casi lo olvido: esa compañera de clase rusa publica ahora símbolos ucranianos en sus páginas de las redes sociales...".

t.me/sashakots/32183


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde el canal de Telegram de Army_Russia...Vídeo de un largo tren ferroviario
> que transporta numerosos tanques y otros vehículos, supuestamente Finlandia
> los traslada a la frontera de Rusia...
> t.me/Army_Russia/23950
> ...



A mí me contaron que los tanques que salieron de España hace ya mes y pico pasando por el país Vasco (que provocaron una llamada airada/acojonada de Ajuria Enea a Moncloa), iban a Finlandia. Y sacarlos de ahí es difícil porque Finlandia tiene el ancho ferroviario ruso, eso solo puede volver por barco. No entendía aquella historia y parece que los almacenaban para algo.


----------



## ZARGON (4 May 2022)

Las tropas rusas han entrado en el pueblo de Dibrova cerca de Liman. Su objetivo es capturar el puente y cubrir el estuario desde el sureste.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Cuando la guerra cumple 70 días.
> Rusia ha amenazado con destruir cualquier transporte de la OTAN con armas y municiones destinadas al Ejército de Ucrania *



Más sencillo, un puente del Dnieper por cada envio occidental de armas. Con fecha hora y video. Si los armais , las armas no llegaran.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

La Milicia Popular atacó posiciones ucranianas cerca de Peski, desde donde el enemigo disparaba contra zonas residenciales de la república

t.me/boris_rozhin/46858


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Las tropas rusas han entrado en el pueblo de Dibrova cerca de Liman. Su objetivo es capturar el puente y cubrir el estuario desde el sureste.



Sera dificil, estan todos minados, salvo que fallen en ello como hace poco. De todas formas , luego los pueden bombardear. En la IIGM era posiblo capturar un puente importante con un golpe de mano , porque no habia precisión suficiente en los bombardeos. Ahora los pueden destruir desde lejos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo
> 
> La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán
> 
> ...



Leí hasta lo de que los rusos no controlan el espacio aéreo.
Otro analista premium albaceteño; con un nick creado después de empezar la operación militar.
Vamos que es uno de esos multis ignorados por todos desde hace semanas 

Ale, multi al baúl del olvido perpetuo.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Rusia de momento no está en guerra con UK. Al menos oficialmente.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La estrategia de Biden está funcionando.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46857
> 
> El déficit comercial de Estados Unidos superó los 100.000 millones de dólares en marzo por primera vez, alcanzando los 109.800 millones de dólares.​​t.me/infantmilitario/75036​​Ver archivo adjunto 1047216​



Usa sólo exporta dólares.
Y Rusia les está dando en todo el hocico.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El Parlamento ucraniano ha aprobado una ley que permite a la defensa territorial llevar a cabo misiones en la zona de combate. Antes de la aprobación de esta ley, la defensa territorial sólo podía realizar misiones fuera de las zonas de operaciones militares.

Algo me dice que esto no mejorará la calidad de las tropas ucranianas. Por el contrario

t.me/epoddubny/10344


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya se ha dado la vuelta, eso sí, le han echado cojones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cojones? Volar en el espacio aéreo internacional es echarle cojones?
Tu eres subnormal?


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El general estadounidense Christopher Kavoli ha sido nombrado nuevo comandante de las fuerzas de la OTAN en Europa.

Kavoli habla ruso y tiene un máster en estudios rusos y de Europa del Este por la Universidad de Yale.

t.me/epoddubny/10340


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

⚡La UE propone imponer sanciones al patriarca Kirill - Agence France-Presse con referencia al documento


----------



## ZARGON (4 May 2022)

Ya veremos si es tan así. Ojala que si. La cosa empezaría a tener mas sentido.
Sistema ferroviario de Ucrania que no funciona


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si entra en espacio aéreo ruso deberá ser derribado.



Es mucho más facil, se declara una zona de exclusión por guerra, o por ejercios. El que entra se arriesga a ser derribado por "error". Evitas estas provocaciones y espionaje facil.


----------



## afiestas (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué cojones? Volar en el espacio aéreo internacional es echarle cojones?
> Tu eres subnormal?



No se ofenda pero creo que los pilotos y la tripulación van follandose a su esposa, a su madre y probablemente a su hermana. Ahora dígame si eso no es echarle cojones....
Ser o no ser, esa.es la cuestión....y ahora al ignore por cabron.


Uhmmmmmmm

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡La UE propone imponer sanciones al patriarca Kirill - Agence France-Presse con referencia al documento



Tiene que ser una broma...

Si no lo es, estamos ante las puertas de actos desesperados; al final me van a convencer de que antes del 9 de mayo puede haber algo "jrande".


----------



## EGO (4 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Me informan desde Lituania que han acudido militares de Mińsk a la frontera con el país báltico. Confirmación en algún medio?



El 9 de mayo comienza la III guerra mundia (oficialmente).

Es un secreto a voces,como lo era la invasion de Rusia a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

Ni en la segunda guerra mundial se pusieron sanciones tan brutales a Hitler y al tercer reich que estaban masacrando Europa y exterminanfo judios y otros pueblos, , es evidente que el odio nazi en Europa a lo ruso estaba larvado y lo han despertado


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya veremos si es tan así. Ojala que si. La cosa empezaría a tener mas sentido.
> Sistema ferroviario de Ucrania que no funciona



Han empezado muy tarde, pero era el paso logico. De todas formas se llaman redes ferroviarias por su forma, que permite rodear un tramo jodido. Tienen puntos debiles :

1.- La luz si son electricas. Lo deciamos algunos por aquí , y parece que los rusos despues de muchas vueltas estan empezando a cortarla.

2.- Los puentes, lo más facil. En un rio grande DEFINITIVOS. Solo estan en pie por una cuestión politica. Si los vemos caer, sera indicio de que Putin ha decidido por fin que tiene que tomarselo en serio.
---------

Habeis puesto un video de la aceria. Es un tanque ucrania dandose unas vueltas y la replica en forma de ataque de aviación. Deben ser como 10 o 12 bombas de tamaño mediano 500kg. Se ve el estropicio que arman. Eso lo podian haber hecho hace semanas con 50 de 1000kg. No habria en la superficie más que escombros que podrian ser ocupados sin bajas. Lo de abajo una vez tomada la superficie deja de ser importante. Como los puentes, falta de decisión arriba.



Este es el video. Sin defensa aerea, con bombas de caida libre que les salen gratis lo arrasas. Solo tienes que multiplicar esto. X10. Bombas almacenadas, gratuitas. No es imposibilidad , es decisión politica.

Lo mismo en la zona cercana a Donestks capital. Ahí puedne correr los aviones algo de riesgo pero desde `+ 5000 metros poco, puesto que los sistemas portatiles no les iban a alcanzar. Esta el tema de la supuesta población civil pero en las zonas donde se lleva combatiendo 8 años poca debe haber.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Letonia está comprando rápidamente leña para sustituir el gas ruso

Los bálticos han recurrido a la antigua forma de calentarse y han decidido abastecerse de leña. Siguen encogiéndose de hombros ante el gas ruso.

Muchos residentes letones han hecho cola para conseguir leña con tres semanas de antelación. Y los que no pueden permitirse este lujo están planeando abastecerse de leña adicional.

Los precios de la leña crecen rápidamente en el país: en comparación con el año pasado, cuando dos metros cúbicos de leña costaban 120 euros, su precio este año ha aumentado al menos dos o tres veces. Cuando se acerque la temporada de calefacción, costarán aún más, según los expertos letones.

Podemos imaginar lo contentos que están los residentes con sus políticos.

t.me/Soldierline/5454


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una forma de verlo, pero en realidad los eslavos aparecen por ahí con estados reconocibles en el siglo X, que es cuando se forma un reino polaco. Ya en el XIII los caballeros teutonicos hacen sus cruzadas y ganan terreno que en muchos casos estaba cuasi despoblado, sobre todo las llanuras costeras. Entonces muchas tierras prusianas han sido de propiedad germánica desde el XIII al XX y desde 1945 han "vuelto" a ser polacas. Yo desciendo de judíos de Breslavia y hablaban alemán y yiddish, no eran polacos aunque también los había por allí. Pero que Alemania haya renunciado a expandirse es sobre todo porque está atada por los americanos, si no, ya veríamos. Ellos hicieron todas esas ciudades e incluso mucho más al Este había una proporción de germanos cada vez más baja pero potente y creadora de ciudades y con una lengua de cultura importante.
> 
> Pero es que en pleno siglo XXI Polonia sigue con el ojo puesto en tierras ajenas. Ya en 1938 le dieron un mordisco a los checos aprovechando. Y seguramente les gustaría tener Kaliningrado pero eso ya fue fundado por germanos y no creo que tengan menos derecho los alemanes porque ahora no haya continuidad con su país. Lo que no debería es ser ruso.
> 
> En realidad alguien tendría que abordar una conferencia mundial de fronteras seria porque el mundo está hecho un desastre desde que el orden de 1945 empezó a reventar, y se empiezan a acumular las fronteras no reconocidas por alguna parte o por la mayoría de la humanidad (Kosovo, por ejemplo, lo reconocen muy pocos, pero con Palestina ocurre que lo reconoce la mayoría pero no parte de Occidente, incluso hay algunos países occidentales que sí la reconocen. Y la cosa se acaba liando cuando una organización internacional mete a un país con conflictos sin resolver ).




Prusia Oriental es rusa por compensación a Rusia de sus más de 22 millones de muertos en la segunda guerra mundial sin la antigua URSS, Alemania hubiera resistido hasta las bombas atómicas que los anglos las hubieran echado en suelo Alemán como hicieron con Japón. Pero a lo que me refería en el anterior mensaje que lo que es la nación Alemana la destruyó sus actuales amigos Reino Unido y Estados Unidos bajo bombardeos masivos, cuando llegaron los rusos a Berlín ya estaba completamente destruida.

Los alemanes han colonizado bastante Europa, desde Chequia con los sudetes, hasta los alemanes de Transilvania llevados por el reino de Hungría y los alemanes del Volga.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia de momento no está en guerra con UK. Al menos oficialmente.




Un comentario de ignorante: los misiles Neptune están tuneados por EEUU y UK. Según se mire, Rusia ya está en guerra contra Occidente y viceversa, aunque por el momento el campo de batalla, que sepamos, es Ucrania, y, como apuntas, otros planteamientos o lecturas distintas todavía no son oficiales. Todo es relativo.

En _Red Voltaire_ van demasiado a saco con el titular.

Londres logra hundir un navío ruso
*Londres logra hundir un navío ruso*


Aquí otra noticia que apunta a la misma idea.

Estados Unidos extiende la guerra en Europa ‎
*Estados Unidos extiende la guerra en Europa ‎*


Spoiler



El Senado de Estados Unidos acaba de adoptar una legislación, *(S. 3522)*, que básicamente ‎restaura la ley estadounidense de Préstamo y Arriendo, en inglés Lend-Lease, instaurada ‎durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. ‎

Ese texto, ahora enviado a la Cámara de Representantes, no está destinado sólo a armar Ucrania ‎sino que armará también a todos «los países de Europa del Este afectados por la invasión de la ‎Federación Rusa» (sic). ‎


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas informan de la pérdida de contacto con los nazis bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol

Que se pongan en contacto, a través de Ramzan Kadyrov.

t.me/Soldierline/5453


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Tiene que ser una broma...
> 
> Si no lo es, estamos ante las puertas de actos desesperados; al final me van a convencer de que antes del 9 de mayo puede haber algo "jrande".



No es broma, todo lo ruso será prohibido, no descarte ver a rusos internados en campos de concentración, ya lo hicieron con los japos en la segunda guerra mundial en USA y Canada, es la democrasssssssssssssia y el "mundo libre"


----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yanukovich no era un títere, pero desde luego, se le parecía un montón, es que no sé qué tiene que pintar Rusia en cuanta a las negociaciones comerciales de Ucrania (o pon el país que quieras) con un tercero, ese es el unto principal, no lo otro, que viene después y de lo que también podemos hablar, pero de lo anterior, me das la razón, Rusia quería tener su voz y voto en acuerdos comerciales de otros países...no sé a ti, veo que no, pero a mi me resulta absurdo por completo, es como si viene Francia a presentarse en las negociaciones con...yo que se...Marruecos, por ejemplo....Si, bueno, me vas a decir que si la UE y tal, pero no es lo mismo...seamos serios



No se le parecía "un montón". Te he puesto dos ejemplos del "títere" dañando los intereses de Rusia con acuerdos comerciales estratégicos con empresas occidentales.

Los acuerdos con la UE dañaban a sectores de la economía rusa (que era el 1º ó 2º socio comercial de Ucrania) e incluían unas claúsulas de cooperación en materia de seguridad que eran contrarias a los intereses rusos. *Pero es que además estaba de fondo la integración de Ucrania en la UE y apartarla de la CEI. Es decir, era un tema delicado en tanto que implicaba meterse de lleno en la esfera de influencia de Rusia (con el riesgo de que a medio plazo ese acercamiento a occidente culminara en membresía en la OTAN)*.

Una cuestión peliaguda, algo que podía y debía ser tratado en conversaciones trilaterales y ya te he dicho quienes no estaban dispuestos a ningún diálogo.

Todos los follaOTAN entienden muy bien cuando EEUU defiende sus intereses en una esfera de influencia a escala planetaria, pero cuando Rusia los defiende en su reducida esfera (cada vez menor), son incaceptables "vetos" y deleznables injerencias

Y sí, machote. Si España negocia acuerdos comerciales bilaterales con Marruecos que van en perjuicio de las empresas francesas o que afectan a la seguridad nacional de Francia (aunque sea en menor grado), tendrás a Francia llamando a tu puerta. No lo dudes.



alfonbass dijo:


> *Yo no estoy hablando en ningún momento de la política de USA,* parece que es con lo único que podéis atacarme en la discusión, y es que ni lo estoy nombrando, me ciño a los hechos, para mi, la libertad debe estar por encima de todo, eso lo acepta Rusia en su relación con Ucrania? parece que la respuesta es no, y no lo digo yo, lo decís muchos que apoyáis a Rusia con esto, "Ucrania no debe existir" son palabras que se leen en el foro y que se han escuchado de políticos rusos...me lo invento?



Tócate los cojones. No quieres hablar de la política exterior agresiva de EEUU, que es lo que ha llevado a esto. Quieres hablar sólo de las consecuencias, señalar determinados excesos que se producen AHORA una vez todo ha saltado por los aires (empezó a saltar en 2014).

Es decir, haces lo que están haciendo todos los grandes medios de desinformación y manipulación de masas (esto no es exageración, es algo objetivo y verificable empíricamente): comerle la polla al Imperio, dejar las causas reales del conflicto y sus responsables (es decir, lo fundamental), en la oscuridad y el olvido.

Cuando no se comprenden las causas de una guerra, cuando se malentienden DELIBERADAMENTE (para unificar a la sociedad contra el "tirano imperialista" y empujarla hacia una guerra que hacen ver como inevitable), es imposible ningún tipo de solución pacífica

Lo que haces con tu actitud hipócrita es poner tu granito de arena para que el conflicto se enquiste y se recrudezca


alfonbass dijo:


> La solución?pues podría haber muchas, para empezar dejar las injerencias fuera, no puedes crticar que lo hagan los americanos, y luego hacer tu lo mismo, no tiene sentido ni coherencia.



¿Hacer lo mismo que hacen los americanos? ¿De verdad cabe mayor cinismo que equiparar la sucesión reciente de guerras (intervención militar directa o por medio de proxies), revoluciones de color y golpes de estado de EEUU a miles de km de sus fronteras, sin ninguna amenaza ni medio razonable a su seguridad, con la invasión rusa de Ucrania que sí responde a una amenaza grave a Rusia?

Con una actitud cínica como la tuya jamás se van a encontrar soluciones. La solución está muy clara desde que empezó la guerra. Si se comprenden las causas reales y no se distorsionan cínicamente como estamos haciendo en occidente se puede solucionar mañana mismo

Algo que no va a ocurrir, tenlo por seguro


alfonbass dijo:


> Después, pues anda que la propaganda de los medios de comunicación afines al Kremlin en los últimos años en el exterior no ha ido por otros derroteros, les interesaba mucho más meter mierda con el "progresismo" que denunciar hechos en Donbass, por ejemplo, revisate publicaciones



Medios de comunicación afines fuera de Rusia, ¿a cuáles te refieres?. Si te refieres a RT internacional o Sputnik, es normal que desde 2015 el conflicto en Donbass haya pasado a un segundo plano. Y aún así , por supuesto que de vez en cuando hay reportajes especiales y se tocaba el tema y las atrocidades de los ucranianos

Por lo demás, no sé que importancia puede tener que se toque más o menos el tema de Donbass en los medios afines al Kremlin fuera de Rusia

Irrelevante


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas informan de la pérdida de contacto con los nazis bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol
> 
> Que se pongan en contacto, a través de Ramzan Kadyrov.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5453



Claro en cuanto han atacado con la aviación medio en serio. Y tambien habrian valido 10 tulipanes de esos de bombas de 200kg. Pasearon alguno pero no atacaron con el. Que tuvieran red, era una puta coña. Como que los de Jerson llamaran con los repetidores ucranianos.


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. En realidad los orcos han ido a Ucrania para ayudar a los ancianitos e invidentes a cruzar las calles.



Al ignore con tus muertos, vete a contar gusanos


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No es broma, todo lo ruso será prohibido, no descarte ver a rusos internados en campos de concentración, ya lo hicieron con los japos en la segunda guerra mundial en USA y Canada, es la democrasssssssssssssia y el "mundo libre"



Es qeu los anglos cuando van a la guerra se lo toman en serio. No hacen concesiones a la galeria porque para ellos los demas y su opinión valen 0. Y en esto aciertan.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que machotes estos rusos, bufff. Arrasando y masacrando un país para colocar su banderita. Solo les falta el hueso en la nariz (porque la hoz y el martillo ya los llevan)



Machotes tus amigos, pateándole la cara a una chica.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya veremos si es tan así. Ojala que si. La cosa empezaría a tener mas sentido.
> Sistema ferroviario de Ucrania que no funciona



Luego hay una carretera desdoblada, la E-40-, que es el corredor Calais-Astracan. No está hecha entera desde la frontera polaca pero si desde algo al Este de Leópolis hasta más allá de skiev, creo que aún no llega a Donetsk lo desdoblado , se acaba por Jarkov .Esa tiene capacidad importante, el resto de carreteras de Ucrania son estrechas ,supongo que esa será también objeto de vigilancia o destrucción parcial.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

La inflación polaca bate récords

El zloty polaco se ha depreciado más de un 12% en un año. Se trata de la mayor tasa de inflación en 24 años.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46861


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

⚡Rusia llevó a cabo sanciones personales contra Japón.
El Primer Ministro y el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Japón tienen prohibido ingresar a Rusia. En total, 63 japoneses fueron incluidos en la lista de sanciones.


----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero es que en pleno siglo XXI Polonia sigue con el ojo puesto en tierras ajenas. Ya en 1938 le dieron un mordisco a los checos aprovechando. Y seguramente les gustaría tener Kaliningrado pero eso ya fue fundado por germanos y no creo que tengan menos derecho los alemanes porque ahora no haya continuidad con su país. *Lo que no debería es ser ruso*.



llegas tarde, se lo ha pedido el perro para hacerse allí un Campurrianistán 





alfonmemo dijo:


> Yanukovich no era un títere, pero desde luego, se le parecía un montón, es que no sé qué tiene que pintar Rusia en cuanta a las negociaciones comerciales de Ucrania (o pon el país que quieras) con un tercero, ese es el unto principal, no lo otro, que viene después y de lo que también podemos hablar, pero de lo anterior, me das la razón, Rusia quería tener su voz y voto en acuerdos comerciales de otros países...no sé a ti, veo que no, pero a mi me resulta absurdo por completo, es como si viene Francia a presentarse en las negociaciones con...yo que se...Marruecos, por ejemplo....Si, bueno, me vas a decir que si la UE y tal, pero no es lo mismo...seamos serios



naturalmente Rusia tenía influencia en una decisión comercial, no en vano era el mayor inversor de Ucrania y proveedor insustituible de energía barata (te suena?) a la vez que mayor mercado de exportación; en cambio los europedos exigían condiciones extra-comerciales

_Al igual que Turquía, que también ha tenido un camino difícil en la búsqueda de una integración más estrecha con la UE, el gobierno ucraniano ha tratado de asegurar tantos beneficios económicos como sea posible mientras preserva la mayor soberanía posible para no tener que hacer cambios significativos en su instituciones domesticas. Impulsada por el deseo de un mayor acceso al mercado europeo, Ucrania tomó una serie de medidas para acercar sus instituciones a los estándares de la UE, pero la Rada (parlamento) se negó esta semana a aprobar el último conjunto de proyectos de ley que serían necesarios. para hacer que Ucrania cumpla con la UE, incluido el relativo a la capacidad de Tymoshenko para ir al extranjero para recibir atención médica._





__





Ukraine: Why Yanukovych Said No to Europe


A setback for the West—though maybe not a disaster.




nationalinterest.org





prueba otra vez, lengua bífida!


----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

El Presidente reelecto de Francia, Enmanuel Macron, se enfrentó con políticos de izquierda similares a los nuestros. A continuación lo que les dijo después de una votación que le fue favorable:

"Hoy hemos derrotado la frivolidad y la hipocresía de los intelectuales progresistas. De esos que el pensamiento único es el del que todo lo sabe, y que condena la política mientras la practica. Desde hoy no permitiremos mercantilizar un mundo en el que no quede lugar para la cultura: Desde 1968 no se podía hablar de moral. 

Nos impusieron el relativismo: la idea de que todo es igual, lo verdadero y lo falso, lo bello y lo feo, que el alumno vale tanto como el maestro, que no hay que poner notas para no traumatizar a los malos estudiantes. 

Nos hicieron creer que la víctima cuenta menos que el delincuente. Que la autoridad estaba muerta, que las buenas maneras habían terminado, que no había nada sagrado, nada admirable. El slogan era VIVIR SIN OBLIGACIONES Y GOZAR SIN TRABAS... (el sumag kawsai francés?)

Quisieron terminar con la escuela de excelencia y del civismo. Asesinaron los escrúpulos y la ética. Una izquierda hipócrita que permitía indemnizaciones millonarias a los grandes directivos y el triunfo del depredador sobre el emprendedor. 

Esa izquierda está en la política, en los medios de comunicación, en la economía. Le ha tomado el gusto al poder. La crisis de la cultura del trabajo es una crisis moral. Hay que rehabilitar la cultura del trabajo. 

Dejaron sin poder a las fuerzas del orden y crearon una frase: se ha abierto una fosa entre la policía y la juventud: los vándalos son buenos y la policía es mala. Como si la sociedad fuera siempre culpable y el delincuente inocente. 

Defienden los servicios públicos pero jamás usan transporte colectivo. Aman mucho a la escuela pública pero mandan a sus hijos a colegios privados. Adoran la periferia pero jamás viven en ella. Firman peticiones cuando se expulsa a algún invasor, pero no aceptan que se instalen en su casa. 

Son esos que han renunciado al mérito y al esfuerzo y que atizan el odio a la familia, a la sociedad y a la república. Y con el mayor descaro se lucran de los bienes del Estado, y montan hasta negocios con el dinero mal habido a la vista de todos de la manera mas cínica.

Hoy debemos volver a los antiguos valores del respeto, de la educación, de la cultura y de las obligaciones antes que los derechos. Estos se ganan haciendo valer y respetar los anteriores

Emmanuel Macron


----------



## lapetus (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Medios de comunicación afines fuera de Rusia, ¿a cuáles te refieres?. Si te refieres a RT internacional o Sputnik, es normal que desde 2015 el conflicto en Donbass haya pasado a un segundo plano. Y aún así , por supuesto que de vez en cuando hay reportajes especiales y se tocaba el tema y las atrocidades de los ucranianos



En realidad en RT estaban callados como putas.
Los primeros documentales del Donbass se han publicado en Febrero (yo me he visto los 4). Es un escándalo que tenían ese material audiovisual y no lo han sacado antes por intereses.
De haber aireado antes la situación del Donbass durante estos 8 años, la población rusa habría exigido una intervención directa, *cosa que ellos no querían*. Les interesaba que el Donbass y el resto de regiones prorusas estuviesen dentro del estado ucraniano aunque fuese con calzador, para ellos poder ejercer influencia desde dentro.


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2022)

BOOOOOOOMMM:





__





BOOM; Empleada de la planta de Azovstal relata cómo fueron los militares ucranianos quienes no les permitían salir del bunker


No se podía de saber. meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto: https://diario16.com/empleada-de-la-planta-de-azovstal-relata-como-fueron-los-militares-ucranianos-quienes-no-les-permitian-salir-del-bunker/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Letonia está comprando rápidamente leña para sustituir el gas ruso
> 
> Los bálticos han recurrido a la antigua forma de calentarse y han decidido abastecerse de leña. Siguen encogiéndose de hombros ante el gas ruso.
> 
> ...



Cuando pensabas que la gente no podía ser más subnormal... ¡Van y se superan!


----------



## SIEN (4 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Al ignore con tus muertos, vete a contar gusanos



Sosiéguese. Y no olvide tomar su medicación en sus debidos momentos.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo
> 
> La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán
> 
> ...



También lo creo. Los terrenos conquistados solo servirán de moneda de cambio para que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN. Se presupone que Zelinsky no va a firmar nada a Rusia que implique cesión de territorio, así que si Rusia quiere alguna concesión ucraniana deberá devolver territorio. En otro caso habrá un telón de acero y una Ucrania totalmente militarizada.


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Acabo de ver esa nota. No llega ni a la verguenza ese tío (no en vano es CNN). Creo que ni Simo en este foro, cuando está exaltado, dice tantas huevadas como las de esta nota.



En realidad quise subir esta nota y no puse bien el hipervinculo
Lo interesante es esta documentado, cosa que hasta ahora yo al menos no habia visto.

*








Familiares de soldado ucraniano denuncian "crimen de guerra" luego de que apareciera muerto tras su captura


Soldados ucranianos que fueron capturados por Rusia y a los que se les aseguró serían tratados con dignidad, días después fueron encontrados sin vida.




cnnespanol.cnn.com




*


----------



## ATDTn (4 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es qeu los anglos cuando van a la guerra se lo toman en serio. No hacen concesiones a la galeria porque para ellos los demas y su opinión valen 0. Y en esto aciertan.



Su lema
Libertades para mí...y todo lo demás


----------



## Besarionis (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Fase 1
> - llenar Ucrania de misiles antitanque y manpads
> 
> Fase 2.
> ...



Fase 5: llenar Ucrania de chatarreros para que recojan los restos calibrados de todo lo anterior.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En realidad en RT estaban callados como putas.
> Los primeros documentales del Donbass se han publicado en Febrero (yo me he visto los 4). Es un escándalo que tenían ese material audiovisual y no lo han sacado antes por intereses.
> De haber aireado antes la situación del Donbass durante estos 8 años, la población rusa habría exigido una intervención directa, *cosa que ellos no querían*. Les interesaba que el Donbass y el resto de regiones prorusas estuviesen dentro del estado ucraniano aunque fuese con calzador, para ellos poder ejercer influencia desde dentro.



O quizás para que no les ocurriese lo que les pasa ahora pero mucho menos preparados. No creo que entonces hubiesen podido, ahora han visto más fácil el camino pero es que en 2014 ni eran autosuficientes en comida.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bueno, finalmente, ya estábamos preocupados.
> 
> *El Reino Unido impone sanciones a VGTRK, así como a los corresponsales de guerra Yevgeny Poddubny, Alexander Kots y Dmitry Steshin*
> 
> ...



Los "Demócratas" de la censura.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cuando pensabas que la gente no podía ser más subnormal... ¡Van y se superan!



Bueno, Letonia tiene mucha madera y todos los bálticos tienen petróleo de esquistos y también gas. Los estonios son los únicos fuera de USA que lo explotan, desde hace mucho, para generación eléctrica o calefacciones y tienen mucho recursos, para siglos. Los estados bálticos son bastante ricos en minerales, Estonia también tiene uranio. No parece una solución maravillosa pero si hay estufas de madera disponibles, quizá pueda hacer un apaño al menos para reducir consumo.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Doscientos mil orcos entran en Ucrania, armados hasta los dientes y cargados con toda la mierda de bombas y misiles que tienen disponible. Destruyen hasta los cimientos todos los edificios e instalaciones que pueden. Le disparan a todo lo que se mueve y a la mitad de lo que se está quieto. ¿Y ahora resulta que los muertos que quedan en las calles no los han asesinado ellos.... ? Seres de luz estos orcos, como nuestras charos.



A ver, o el ejército ruso tiene chatarra que se decompone sola o ha entrado armado hasta los dientes con todo lo que tiene.
Por favor que los argumentarios que les envían desde Casteau al menos que no se contradigan, muchas gracias.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sin derecho a veto EEUU quien lo iba a pasar mal es Israel entre otros.



La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Imágenes de combate: la caza nocturna de las fuerzas especiales rusas a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas

Las fuerzas especiales del Grupo O destruyen el bloqueo de carretera de los militantes ucranianos, asegurando la ofensiva de nuestras tropas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46862

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.



Habría que hacer voto ponderado por población y sospecho que alguien no va a querer.


----------



## SIEN (4 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver, o el ejército ruso tiene chatarra que se decompone sola o ha entrado armado hasta los dientes con todo lo que tiene.
> Por favor que los argumentarios que les envían desde Casteau al menos que no se contradigan, muchas gracias.



Han entrado armados hasta los dientes con toda la chatarra de que disponen. Que es mucha....


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El Parlamento búlgaro, tras 5 horas de deliberaciones, vota a favor de proporcionar ayuda a Ucrania, incluida la reparación del equipo militar ucraniano

Anteriormente, Zelenskyy pidió a Bulgaria que solicitara ayuda para reparar el equipo militar ucraniano.

Zelensky también expresó la esperanza de que Bulgaria siguiera proporcionando ayuda humanitaria, incluidos medicamentos, ropa y alimentos.

Ahí va de nuevo.

t.me/Soldierline/5456


----------



## Martok (4 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Eso es obvio, la narrativa de los telediarios es que Putin es un tirano cruel y desbocado, sus tropas son engrendros del Averno, Zelenski un héroe impasible, el batallón Azov una legión angelical y Occidente no está haciendo nada para parar la carnicería. Me asombra hablar con gente que creía razonable y crítica creyendo a pies juntillas la narrativa, o en los mejores casos pensando que la invasión no tenía justificación y detener la operación salvará vidas. Si les intento hacer que miren lo que ha estado pasando estos ocho años, las vias que se han perdido y los ataques a territorio ruso me responden siempre en automático que deje de ver RT, ya tenía fama de verla y ahora soy una especie de Rasputín iluminado. Que les follen, se lo han tragado y lo que venga lo habrán merecido, lo que me jode es que con su estupidez me están jodiendo a mí también. Aparte de colaborar con los crímenes inenarrables que se han cometido allí todos estos años, sin contar lo que no me dejan decirles de Sira, Libia, Afganistán o Irak. No quieren escuchar, como si eso les fuera a librar de los problemas que acarrea seguir ciegamente a un psicópata, o hacer sus vidas más felices.
> 
> Andar con orejeras sólo hace que no veas los lobos o si sus aullidos son verdaderos o del mismo amo para que corras más. Ponérselas de forma voluntaria es renunciar a la dignidad y la humanidad.



No se puede convencer a los convencidos, la pandemia lo ha dejado absolutamente claro y con Ucrania para los adoctrinados es mas fácil pues en lo inmediato creen que no les supone nada.

Se han ganado lo que les viene.


----------



## workforfood (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.



Claro sobra Rusia un Estado que va desde el Báltico a Vladivostok, potencia nuclear y entra Japón y Alemania colonias de Estados Unidos. Su pensamiento sesgado lo engloba todo.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Hoy estaba pensando que el mundo podría haber ido bien:

1) Europa podría haberse beneficiado de las materias primas rusas a buen precio.
2) Europa podría haber integrado a Rusia en la Unión Europea (Rusia lo estaba deseando).
3) Europa podría haberse convertido en una gran potencia científica y tecnológica y aprovechar la nueva ruta de la seda para comerciar con China: Ideas a cambio de productos manufacturados.
4) Si los americanos hubieran querido, Europa podría haberles tendido la mano para integrarlos en una unión Europa Asiática que solo hubiera traído beneficios a todos.
5) Con la paz del comercio se podrían haber firmado acuerdos para desnuclearizar el mundo.
6) Este desarrollo económico nos habría llegado plantearnos seriamente empezar a montar bases en la luna, marte, el cinturón de asteroides, etc. Es decir: Un salto increíble para la humanidad.

Pero no, no podía ser así: El puto gobierno americano y sus lacayos en Europa han preferido una guerra nuclear que va a destruir el mundo entero creando una campaña de intoxicación y fanatismo brutal contra Rusia que solo nos conducirá al caos.

Mi pregunta para los foreros:
*
¿Realmente creeis que el gobierno americano se mueve por pasta?* Porque, joder, si esta gente se moviera solo por pasta no nos estarían empujando a la destrucción total. Si se movieran por la pasta no nos habrían metido en este bucle brutal de inflación, crisis y destrucción sistemática de la economía occidental. Entonces, si no se mueve por la pasta, *¿Por qué coño se mueven?* Da miedo plantearse la respuesta.


----------



## Snowball (4 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Tiene que ser una broma...
> 
> Si no lo es, estamos ante las puertas de actos desesperados; al final me van a convencer de que antes del 9 de mayo puede haber algo "jrande".



A ver el tal Kirill:

*El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa dice que la invasión a Ucrania es contra el "lobby gay"*

*La máxima figura de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, el patriarca Kirill, ha justificado la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania porque, según dijo, es "una guerra contra el lobby gay" al que es "correcto" hacer frente´.*









El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa dice que la invasión a Ucrania es contra el "lobby gay"


La máxima figura de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, el patriarca Kirill, ha justificado la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania porque, según dijo, es "una guerra contra el lobby gay" al que es "correcto" hacer frente´.




www.ondacero.es






En fin, ese "patriarca" está zumbado y por sus declaraciones vive en un universo paralelo alejado de la realidad. Es un "teólogo retrógrado" similar al ayatollah Jomeini.


----------



## Snowball (4 May 2022)

No da más de sí la producción ...

*US defense industry strained by Ukraine weapons deliveries*


But replenishing Washington’s stockpile of weapons will be an uphill battle, as experts warn the defense industry is not primed for a wartime surge in production









US defense industry strained by Ukraine weapons deliveries


As the U.S. gives away billions of dollars in weapons to Ukraine, it is putting stress on defense contractors as the Pentagon looks to backfill the military’s supply of weapons. Preside…




thehill.com


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Prusia Oriental es rusa por compensación a Rusia de sus más de 22 millones de muertos en la segunda guerra mundial sin la antigua URSS, Alemania hubiera resistido hasta las bombas atómicas que los anglos las hubieran echado en suelo Alemán como hicieron con Japón. Pero a lo que me refería en el anterior mensaje que lo que es la nación Alemana la destruyó sus actuales amigos Reino Unido y Estados Unidos bajo bombardeos masivos, cuando llegaron los rusos a Berlín ya estaba completamente destruida.
> 
> Los alemanes han colonizado bastante Europa, desde Chequia con los sudetes, hasta los alemanes de Transilvania llevados por el reino de Hungría y los alemanes del Volga.



Königsberg debería estar en la lista de territorios a descolonizar de la ONU.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

Es posible que el 9 de mayo comience la tercera guerra mundial?


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.



la ONU no es un gobierno mundial ni alguen que pueda imponer nada, es una comunidad donde sus miembros van voluntariamente a debatir y proponer

en todo caso si sobra alguien en el Consejo de Seguridad es UK, los anglocabrones tienen 2 sillas permanentes de 5

los miembros permanentes deberian ser:

China (East Asia)
India (South Asia)
USA (North America)
Brasil (South America)
Nigeria o Etiopia (Africa)
Rusia (Eurasia)
Francia (West Europe)


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver el tal Kirill:
> 
> *El líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa dice que la invasión a Ucrania es contra el "lobby gay"*
> 
> ...



Nos quedaría un mundo precioso dirigido por el tal Kirill, Biden y Jamenei...


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Habría que hacer voto ponderado por población y sospecho que alguien no va a querer.



En realidad no hay método bueno: 

Por población: Pero 2 naciones acapararían casi el 40% del voto, injusto para el resto.
Por estados miembros: Contrario al caso anterior, miniestados dominan sobre los grandes.
Por quien más paga: Una docena de ricos tendría el poder sobre el resto.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hoy estaba pensando que el mundo podría haber ido bien:
> 
> 1) Europa podría haberse beneficiado de las materias primas rusas a buen precio.
> 2) Europa podría haber integrado a Rusia en la Unión Europea (Rusia lo estaba deseando).
> ...



Se mueven por miedo, si les salen mal los planes serán destruidos.

Y no es el gobierno americano quien está a los mandos, eso es solo un teatro.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Eso es obvio, la narrativa de los telediarios es que Putin es un tirano cruel y desbocado, sus tropas son engrendros del Averno, Zelenski un héroe impasible, el batallón Azov una legión angelical y Occidente no está haciendo nada para parar la carnicería. Me asombra hablar con gente que creía razonable y crítica creyendo a pies juntillas la narrativa, o en los mejores casos pensando que la invasión no tenía justificación y detener la operación salvará vidas. Si les intento hacer que miren lo que ha estado pasando estos ocho años, las vias que se han perdido y los ataques a territorio ruso me responden siempre en automático que deje de ver RT, ya tenía fama de verla y ahora soy una especie de Rasputín iluminado. Que les follen, se lo han tragado y lo que venga lo habrán merecido, lo que me jode es que con su estupidez me están jodiendo a mí también. Aparte de colaborar con los crímenes inenarrables que se han cometido allí todos estos años, sin contar lo que no me dejan decirles de Sira, Libia, Afganistán o Irak. No quieren escuchar, como si eso les fuera a librar de los problemas que acarrea seguir ciegamente a un psicópata, o hacer sus vidas más felices.
> 
> Andar con orejeras sólo hace que no veas los lobos o si sus aullidos son verdaderos o del mismo amo para que corras más. Ponérselas de forma voluntaria es renunciar a la dignidad y la humanidad.



Mabuse, piensa que la operación de lavado de cerebro de la sociedad occidental lleva décadas en marcha. La creación del movimiento "Woke" no ha sido más que parte de la estrategia: Los Wokes se caracterizan por anteponer los sentimientos a la razón. 

A esto han contribuido unas redes sociales que solo te permiten mandar unas pocas líneas de texto en las cuales no se puede técnicamente incluir argumentos: Todo es blanco y negro no hay grises. La gente no piensa, no tiene tiempo, nadie lee un artículo o un libro con calma: Ergo, los rusos son malos porque lo dicen en todos los medios: Se ha roto el espíritu critico, ya que si analizas lo absurdo de toda la argumentación oficial más de dos minutos la misma se cae bajo su propio peso. No hace falta leer RT, solo hace falta sentarte contigo mismo y pensar en todo este circo durante diez minutos.

Las masas fanatizadas nos empujar a la catástrofe en un círculo vicioso de retroalimentación entre las mismas, los medios, las redes sociales y los políticos.
Estamos asistiendo a un nuevo fascismo que bajo el manto de la progresía nos lleva a la destrucción del sociedad.

Los paralelismos con el año 1914 dan miedo. Es exactamente lo mismo. 

Las nuevas generaciones han crecido en sus dorito-cuevas pensando que la realidad de la vida está en las redes sociales, las golfas del tinder, sus cafés hipsters y sus viejecitos al caribe: Piensan que nada puede salir mal, ya que creen que los que tienen la superioridad moral siempre van a ganar. Piensan que no va a haber una guerra nuclear porque "los buenos" (occidente) van doblegar al malo (Putin) ¿No es eso lo que pasa en las series de Netflix? Los wokes piensan que si al final hay una guerra chunga, casi todos ellos van a sobrevivir en un mundo postapocalíptico muy divertido y lleno de coches tuneados y chavalas con pantalones de cuero ceñidos.

La gente ha dejado de pensar: UN ejemplo es la decadencia de los "blogs" en Internet: Nadie aguanta leer un artículo durante diez minutos. La gente no se puede concentrar, quiere leer cosas impactante en dos líneas de texto: ¿Cuanta gente jóven conoces hoy en día que se haya leído un libro de verdad?

Reforma educativa tras reforma educativa los han convertido en estúpidos, pusilánimes gritones y fanáticos.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Es posible que el 9 de mayo comience la tercera guerra mundial?



Yo creo que va a terminar la guerra.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la ONU no es un gobierno mundial ni alguen que pueda imponer nada, es una comunidad donde sus miembros van voluntariamente a debatir y proponer
> 
> en todo caso si sobra alguien en el Consejo de Seguridad es UK, los anglocabrones tienen 2 sillas permanentes de 5
> 
> ...



La ONU actualmente no es más que una organización terrorista, manipulada y dirigida por el Deep Estate americano.
Le quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se mueven por miedo, si les salen mal los planes serán destruidos.
> 
> *Y no es el gobierno americano quien está a los mandos, eso es solo un teatro.*



Lo sé, eso es lo que me acojona.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En realidad quise subir esta nota y no puse bien el hipervinculo
> Lo interesante es esta documentado, cosa que hasta ahora yo al menos no habia visto.
> 
> *
> ...




Propaganda para evitar las rendiciones en masa. Si los soldados ucranianos piensan que los rusos "los van a matar", lucharán hasta el final. Viejo como la humanidad.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Hoy día en términos de riqueza (PIB) Japón, Alemania e India están por encima de Francia.

​​


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No se le parecía "un montón". Te he puesto dos ejemplos del "títere" dañando los intereses de Rusia con acuerdos comerciales estratégicos con empresas occidentales.



Exactamente igual que Lukashenko, te gusta más definirlo así?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Los acuerdos con la UE dañaban a sectores de la economía rusa (que era el 1º ó 2º socio comercial de Ucrania) e incluían unas claúsulas de cooperación en materia de seguridad que eran contrarias a los intereses rusos. *Pero es que además estaba de fondo la integración de Ucrania en la UE y apartarla de la CEI. Es decir, era un tema delicado en tanto que implicaba meterse de lleno en la esfera de influencia de Rusia (con el riesgo de que a medio plazo ese acercamiento a occidente culminara en membresía en la OTAN)*.



Y dale, si tu y yo tenemos una relación comercial y ves que otra persona te da algo mejor, si yo voy a tocarte las narices tratando de impedir que hagas esos acuerdos, a que te enfadas y me mandas a tomar por culo?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Una cuestión peliaguda, algo que podía y debía ser tratado en conversaciones trilaterales y ya te he dicho quienes no estaban dispuestos a ningún diálogo.



Si nos ponemos, todo son cuestiones peliagudas, igual que un niño, al crecer aprende que no todo lo puede tener llorando, esto es lo mismo, queremos o no, que se trate a Rusia como uno más?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Todos los follaOTAN entienden muy bien cuando EEUU defiende sus intereses en una esfera de influencia a escala planetaria, pero cuando Rusia los defiende en su reducida esfera (cada vez menor), son incaceptables "vetos" y deleznables injerencias



Desde cuando he defendido yo una esfera de influencia americana? si lo que digo es exactamente lo contrario, todos los países deben tener un derecho inalienable de tomar sus propias decisiones, me da igual como se llamen o donde estén, jamás he defendido algo que no vaya por ese camino, no me considero "pro nada" o "folla nada"



Abstenuto dijo:


> Y sí, machote. Si España negocia acuerdos comerciales bilaterales con Marruecos que van en perjuicio de las empresas francesas o que afectan a la seguridad nacional de Francia (aunque sea en menor grado), tendrás a Francia llamando a tu puerta. No lo dudes.



Si eso ocurre lo criticaré igualmente




Abstenuto dijo:


> Tócate los cojones. No quieres hablar de la política exterior agresiva de EEUU, que es lo que ha llevado a esto. Quieres hablar sólo de las consecuencias, señalar determinados excesos que se producen AHORA una vez todo ha saltado por los aires (empezó a saltar en 2014).



Es que esa afirmación la haces tu, y es análisis muy simple, hablamos de una sociedad de millones de personas, ningún estado tiene la capacidad de hacer mucho, lo que ocurre en Ucrania es una mezcla de muchos factores, también sociales, reducirlo a la política americano es simplista



Abstenuto dijo:


> Es decir, haces lo que están haciendo todos los grandes medios de desinformación y manipulación de masas (esto no es exageración, es algo objetivo y verificable empíricamente): comerle la polla al Imperio, dejar las causas reales del conflicto y sus responsables (es decir, lo fundamental), en la oscuridad y el olvido.



Decir que cada país no debe ser intervenido es comerle la polla a USA? interesante...


Abstenuto dijo:


> Cuando no se comprenden las causas de una guerra, cuando se malentienden DELIBERADAMENTE (para unificar a la sociedad contra el "tirano imperialista" y empujarla hacia una guerra que hacen ver como inevitable), es imposible ningún tipo de solución pacífica



Exacto


Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que haces con tu actitud hipócrita es poner tu granito de arena para que el conflicto se enquiste y se recrudezca



Uo no he disparado a nadie


Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Hacer lo mismo que hacen los americanos? ¿De verdad cabe mayor cinismo que equiparar la sucesión reciente de guerras (intervención militar directa o por medio de proxies), revoluciones de color y golpes de estado de EEUU a miles de km de sus fronteras, sin ninguna amenaza ni medio razonable a su seguridad, con la invasión rusa de Ucrania que sí responde a una amenaza grave a Rusia?



Osea, que si Rusia hubiese invadido Mexico entonces si lo criticarías? qué distancia tiene que estar todo para que haya muertos buenos y malos?


Abstenuto dijo:


> Con una actitud cínica como la tuya jamás se van a encontrar soluciones. La solución está muy clara desde que empezó la guerra. Si se comprenden las causas reales y no se distorsionan cínicamente como estamos haciendo en occidente se puede solucionar mañana mismo



Hombre, si lo que piensas es que la única solución es que se haga lo que quiera el Kremlin, pues...ese es el problema, lo ves?


Abstenuto dijo:


> Algo que no va a ocurrir, tenlo por seguro
> 
> Medios de comunicación afines fuera de Rusia, ¿a cuáles te refieres?. Si te refieres a RT internacional o Sputnik, es normal que desde 2015 el conflicto en Donbass haya pasado a un segundo plano. Y aún así , por supuesto que de vez en cuando hay reportajes especiales y se tocaba el tema y las atrocidades de los ucranianos
> 
> ...



No es irrelevante, porque demuestra el hecho de que, en ningún momento se ha querido denunciar lo que ocurría en Donbass, a Rusia , la importaba más bien poco, que es lo que me lleva a decir y a sostener que esto no es por Donbass, sino por una creencia de sentirse superiores a otros países, por una lucha geopolítica donde, al final, los menos relevantes es la gente de a pie
No puedes estar diciendo que, en occidente se hace propaganda cuando, por otro, tienes a tus propios medios diciendo dentro lo que tienen y no que decir, y fuera dando mensajes completamente diferentes, pero siempre, qué casualidad, en función de los intereses del Kremlin


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro sobra Rusia un Estado que va desde el Báltico a Vladivostok, potencia nuclear y entra Japón y Alemania colonias de Estados Unidos. Su pensamiento sesgado lo engloba todo.



Si es por tamaño también metemos a Canada, o mejor a Kazajistan, y por nukes a Corea del Norte. Por PIB Rusia no merece ser miembro permanente, es más, en vista de los hechos no es una nación que de soluciones a nada, sino más bien generadora de problemas.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Alemania ya no da gas a Polonia, Varsovia se lo lleva por su cuenta. 


"Gazprom informó de que Alemania dejó de suministrar gas ruso a Polonia el 2 de mayo, Varsovia está tomando ahora el gas ruso destinado a Italia y Francia (prácticamente al revés) y lo almacena en sus instalaciones de almacenamiento.


Según Gazprom, las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de gas de Polonia están llenas en un 80%, mientras que la media europea es del 34%.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46863


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero no, no podía ser así: El puto gobierno americano y sus lacayos en Europa han preferido una guerra nuclear que va a destruir el mundo entero creando una campaña de intoxicación y fanatismo brutal contra Rusia que solo nos conducirá al caos.
> 
> Mi pregunta para los foreros:
> 
> *¿Realmente creeis que el gobierno americano se mueve por pasta?* Porque, joder, si esta gente se moviera solo por pasta no nos estarían empujando a la destrucción total. Si se movieran por la pasta no nos habrían metido en este bucle brutal de inflación, crisis y destrucción sistemática de la economía occidental. Entonces, si no se mueve por la pasta, *¿Por qué coño se mueven?* Da miedo plantearse la respuesta.



Nop. Cuando eres el Imperio dominante te mueves por el PODER y no por la PASTA.

De todos modos diría que no es "malo" per se, es "natural", que son cosas diferentes.

Un Imperio, si realmente quiere serlo, tiene que sostener su posición. De eso va el juego en el caso de EE.UU., y para ello necesita una Europa débil y desunida, una Rusia destrozada y una China doblegada. Y trabajan activamente para mantener el tablero mundial dentro de ese esquema.


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

Termine como termine esta guerra, la inteligencia de la Otan le ha tendido una maravillosa emboscada a los rusos...

Hasta en las declaraciones publicas se veía que occidente quería provocar una invasión...Ucrania se hacia la distraída, cuando estaba completamente preparada...y los rusos se tragaron todo, que no habría resistencia dura, que tomarían Kiev en 48hs(esto lo dijo publicamente EEUU), que habría un golpe de Estado...etc...


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Ocho son un disparate, además EEUU = UK = Canada = NZ = Australia. Con un solo asiento permanante van sobrados. De nada sirve meter organizaciones supranacionales que son incapaces de tomar una decisión, así que UE, ASEAN y UA mejor no meterlas. Sigo con mi apuesta: EEUU, China, India, Japón y Alemania. Quizás alguna nación latinoamericana, pero por ahora Brasil y México quedan lejos der ser algo en el contexto internacional.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Las escuelas de la DNR siguen siendo objetivo de los bombardeos ucranianos.⚡

Una escuela cerca de Donetsk ha sido atacada con "granadas" ucranianas.

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1838


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La ONU actualmente no es más que una organización terrorista, manipulada y dirigida los el deep state americano.
> Le quedan dos telediarios.



Lo unico bueno que tiene es que no sirve para nada.

Hay que empezar pero de otra forma. No hay organización de naciones, sólo hay asociaciones regionales con intereses parejos para que sean más difíciles de manipular.

Si se crea otra organización tan pronto no va a salir bien, es mejor algo que no funciona y que se sabe que no funciona porque arreglada será la "misma m con distinto collar" y en cima habrá recuperado crédito.


----------



## HDR (4 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

"La idea nacional de Ucrania es mentir tanto como sea posible a nosotros mismos y a los demás"
Asesor de Zelensky, Arestovych.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Lo que es tener una "visión europeocentrista" en la cabeza.

¿Dónde te dejas a Brasil en esa lista?  O, como piden algunos, un puesto Iberoamericano "rotativo" (Brasil, México, Argentina).


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Hallado el piso de otro nazi ucraniano en Rubizhne

t.me/boris_rozhin/46864

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En fin, ese "patriarca" está zumbado y por sus declaraciones vive en un universo paralelo alejado de la realidad. Es un "teólogo retrógrado" similar al ayatollah Jomeini.




O es eso, o ha visto las fotos de Macrón con sus "amiguitos" negros.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que va a terminar la guerra.



Como?
no tienen controlado ni el Donbass.
no hay acuerdo con Zelensky.
el día 9 se celebra el día de la victoria de la guerra contra el nazismo de 1945.
¿Putin va a vender a su población esta operación especial como un éxito en mismo día del día de la victoria?


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nop. Cuando eres el Imperio dominante te mueves por el PODER y no por la PASTA.
> 
> De todos modos diría que no es "malo" per se, es "natural", que son cosas diferentes.
> 
> Un Imperio, si realmente quiere serlo, tiene que sostener su posición. De eso va el juego en el caso de EE.UU., y para ello necesita una Europa débil y desunida, una Rusia destrozada y una China doblegada. Y trabajan activamente para mantener el tablero mundial dentro de ese esquema.



El mantener el poder implica no destruirte a ti mismo.

Es decir: Si entra un ladrón en tu casa, tú no quemas la casa con tu familia dentro para matar al ladrón.
Estados Unidos va de cabeza a una catástrofe. A una guerra nuclear con la mitad de su población muerta y la sociedad de vuelta al medievo.

No, si fuera una lucha por el poder se habrían conformado con el acuerdo de venta de gas y petróleo a Europa, el aislamiento occidental de Rusia y el hacer una Europa mucho más dependiente del control y las industrias americanas. Esto me temo que va de otra cosa.


----------



## MagicPep (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.



este libro, ya con muchos años, va de eso







de cualquier modo el principal problema de la ONUpara mi, es que debe desprenderse de asignacionde poder y de imponer cosas... tiene que ser un "foro" para la diplomacia y el dialogo. Si tu le otrogas capacidad para imponer pues lo natural es que todas las potencias intenten dominarla y asi pierde su valor diplomatico y para obtener acuerdos


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la ONU no es un gobierno mundial ni alguen que pueda imponer nada, es una comunidad donde sus miembros van voluntariamente a debatir y proponer
> 
> en todo caso si sobra alguien en el Consejo de Seguridad es UK, los anglocabrones tienen 2 sillas permanentes de 5
> 
> ...



Estamos hablando de quiénes deberían ser miembros permanentes, los otros seguirían como ahora, "rotativos". En esos miembros permanentes deben concurrir una serie de condiciones que los hagan ser "naciones imprescindibles" con un fuerte poder económico y proyección mundial, es decir, deben de estar dispuestas a sacar la billetera y pagar como a poner soldados o liderar a estos en misiones de la ONU. 

Nigeria y Brasil están lejos de ser una nación plenamente desarrollada, Rusia es un enano economico-industrial y al igual que Francia potencias decadentes.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En realidad no hay método bueno:
> 
> Por población: Pero 2 naciones acapararían casi el 40% del voto, injusto para el resto.
> Por estados miembros: Contrario al caso anterior, miniestados dominan sobre los grandes.
> Por quien más paga: Una docena de ricos tendría el poder sobre el resto.




Bueno, esto se inventó en las Repúblicas hace rato... una Cámara de Diputados (representan la población) y un Senado (representan a los Estados). El juego legislativo se da entre ambos modelos.

Es lo que existe en EE.UU. por caso.


----------



## Martok (4 May 2022)

Es un troll, no le des coba.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, esto se inventó en las Repúblicas hace rato... una Cámara de Diputados (representan la población) y un Senado (representan a los Estados). El juego legislativo se da entre ambos modelos.
> 
> Es lo que existe en EE.UU. por caso.



Si no hay voto secreto van a ser comprables. Si representan países debieran llevar el voto desde casa y se vota en secreto. Todo es comprable pero sería un poco menos y nada de grupos demasiado reducidos.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Nos quedaría un mundo precioso dirigido por el tal Kirill, Biden y Jamenei...



Si claro, ponemos en el mundo a personajes como Kirill, Jomeini. Osama Bin Laden, Isaac Rabin, Torquemada, Lutero, etc. Y pasamos de los 8.000 millones actuales a 1.000 en un par de años, y sin usar nukes, ni virus, ni armas químicas ni nada. A la vieja usanza: Degollando infieles.


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

Definitivamente, las sanciones están destrozando la economía rusa...    
Imparapble 
*El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias en la Bolsa de Moscú y supera los 68 frente al dólar. *
17:07 || 04/05/2022


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O es eso, o ha visto las fotos de Macrón con sus "amiguitos" negros.



Nada nos hace pensar que la curia en oriente sea muy distinta de la de occidente, y también tenemos precedentes de que no hay peor "maricón" que un "matamaricones". Así que el tal kirrill, con su obsesión con los gais, sospechoso, sospechoso.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Los paralelismos con el año 1914 dan miedo. Es exactamente lo mismo.*
> 
> Las nuevas generaciones han crecido en sus dorito-cuevas pensando que la realidad de la vida está en las redes sociales, las golfas del tinder, sus cafés hipsters y sus viejecitos al caribe: *Piensan que nada puede salir mal,* ya que creen que los que tienen la superioridad moral siempre van a ganar. Piensan que no va a haber una guerra nuclear porque "los buenos" (occidente) van doblegar al malo (Putin) ¿No es eso lo que pasa en las series de Netflix? Los wokes piensan que si al final hay una guerra chunga, casi todos ellos van a sobrevivir en un mundo postapocalíptico muy divertido y lleno de coches tuneados y chavalas con pantalones de cuero ceñidos.



 

Extraordinario post. Mis Diez.


----------



## Argentium (4 May 2022)

*EEUU entrena a “pequeños grupos” de ucranianos con nuevas armas. *
17:09 || 04/05/2022


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Como?
> no tienen controlado ni el Donbass.
> no hay acuerdo con Zelensky.
> el día 9 se celebra el día de la victoria de la guerra contra el nazismo de 1945.
> ¿Putin va a vender a su población esta operación especial como un éxito en mismo día del día de la victoria?



Sería un fracaso total, eso es imposible.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, esto se inventó en las Repúblicas hace rato... una Cámara de Diputados (representan la población) y un Senado (representan a los Estados). El juego legislativo se da entre ambos modelos.
> 
> Es lo que existe en EE.UU. por caso.



En realidad no se ha modificado desde los años 40 porque a los 5 miembros permanentes no les interesa, están muy cómodos con su "derecho de veto". Eso ha transforamdo a la ONU en un organismo totalmente inoperante. Quizás como dices, montar un senado galactico mundial donde estén representados todos los países, pero claro, también surge de forma natural una especie de "gobierno mundial". Quizás se a la mejor solución actual para el planeta.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que va a terminar la guerra.




Te juro Billy que tras lo que dijo el Papa (_Luckachenko me dijo que el 9 de Mayo termina todo_) he tratado de imaginar todas las hipótesis posibles al respecto *y no se me ocurre más que una*: Que las negociaciones secretas entre Ucrania y Rusia han avanzado tanto que tengan una solución y la anuncien ese día.

Pero me resulta *tan extraña* la hipótesis que la descarto.

Eso si, *se me ocurren NOVENTA hipótesis contrarias !!* (declaración de Guerra a Ucrania, medidas de retaliación fuertes contra la sanciones, etc.)


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Extraordinario post. Mis Diez.



Yo el paralelismo con 1914 lo veo en el ambiente claramente belicista de ambos bandos, parece que hay deseo de encontronazo. En este lado, en el occidental, existe la creencia (fundada o no) de que la OTAN tiene más capacidad tecnológica, demográfica y numérica que la rusa, y en el lado ruso, no se como estará la propaganda, pero debe ser tres cuartos de lo mismo. El problema es que según nos llega, Rusia solo domina los misiles y las nukes, por lo que un conflicto con ellos termina irremediablemente en una guerra nuclear.


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

Pone pasta en cantidades industriales, que no es poco.


----------



## Don Luriio (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Termine como termine esta guerra, la inteligencia de la Otan le ha tendido una maravillosa emboscada a los rusos...
> 
> Hasta en las declaraciones publicas se veía que occidente quería provocar una invasión...Ucrania se hacia la distraída, cuando estaba completamente preparada...y los rusos se tragaron todo, que no habría resistencia dura, que tomarían Kiev en 48hs(esto lo dijo publicamente EEUU), que habría un golpe de Estado...etc...



jaja, una emboscada un poco cara, ¿no crees?. Las emboscadas se hacen para atrapar a alguien, no para que te destrocen el país. Ucrania se hacía la distraida y... pum, el oso cayó en la trampa...


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Termine como termine esta guerra, la inteligencia de la Otan le ha tendido una maravillosa emboscada a los rusos...




Ni te imaginas *la cantidad de diferencias que tenemos* en: "_termine como termine_" y "_maravillosa emboscada_". Algo me dice que tu no te has detenido a ver ciertas opciones de "_termine como termine_" y "_maravillosa_" junto a la palabra "_emboscada_". 

Varias guerras mundiales (o civiles) empezaron con menos que eso... y ni fueron "_maravillosas_", ni dio lo mismo el "_termine como termine_".

No lo tomes a mal, pero ¿qué edad tienes?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 May 2022)

Tras dos meses y medio yo veo el asunto absolutamente estancado. Nadie da su brazo a torcer en una circunstancia que apunta a cronificarse o a escalar.

El postre lo pone China con los nuevos confinamientos que habría que valorar si se trata de una cuestión sanitaria o geoestratégica.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Pero es el segundo exportador del mundo. Es que es difícil hacer una lista que contente a todos. Brasil tiene importancia económica y se supone que un futuro importante. Esto no deja de ser un ejercicio pero es curioso como van a quedar las economías mundiales a 3 décadas vista


----------



## amcxxl (4 May 2022)

Kiev, según algunos informes, planea enviar al frente 17.000 miembros de las fuerzas de defensa territorial.


La administración militar regional de Chuguevskaya introdujo la movilización laboral. Incluye la población de edad de 18 a 60 años, que no sirve en el ejército y no trabaja en agencias gubernamentales. Se enviarán nuevas reservas de mano de obra para cavar trincheras para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Los vehículos de la OTAN con armas y municiones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que llegaron al territorio de este país serán destruidos.
/ Ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa Sergei Shoigu /


No un nazi. Solo un partidario de la ideología de ultraderecha. Y también un cocinero, un plomero y un ingeniero.


La Guardia Rusa encontró más de 600 municiones MLRS en un bosque en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te juro Billy que tras lo que dijo el Papa (_Luckachenko me dijo que el 9 de Mayo termina todo_) he tratado de imaginar todas las hipótesis posibles al respecto *y no se me ocurre más que una*: Que las negociaciones secretas entre Ucrania y Rusia han avanzado tanto que tengan una solución y la anuncien ese día.
> 
> Pero me resulta *tan extraña* la hipótesis que la descarto.
> 
> Eso si, *se me ocurren NOVENTA hipótesis contrarias !!* (declaración de Guerra a Ucrania, medidas de retaliación fuertes contra la sanciones, etc.)



Algo se va a anunciar el día 9 o algo ocurrirá pero no creo que no pase nada


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Nada nos hace pensar que la curia en oriente sea muy distinta de la de occidente*, y también tenemos precedentes de que no hay peor "maricón" que un "matamaricones". Así que el tal kirrill, con su obsesión con los gais, sospechoso, sospechoso.




Quizás no lo conozcas pero los sacerdotes ortodoxos *pueden CASARSE*. Sólo piden celibato de Obispo para arriba.

Uno de los grandes problemas del catolicismo es que impuso el celibato por razones de estructura y eso tiene mucho a favor (en cuanto a crear un ejército), pero mucho de problemático (la gente necesita del sexo).

Por otro lado, cuando dices "occidente", te recuerdo que englobas a los protestantes, que NO TIENEN CELIBATO.

Así que, en realidad, deberías hablar sólo del clero católico y no de "occidente" en este caso.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

De todo lo que se está ha
El problema es que la OTAN no va a parar porque ya hemos perdido "nosotros" también un montón, eso es delo que no somos conscientes del todo: que aunque hoy haya un acuerdo de muy poco o de regulín para Rusia nos va a costar la vida pagarlo. No se va a poder pagar incluso con hambre porque hay malas cosechas, poco dinero, pérdidas en Ucrania y lo que ya se atisba como resistencia pasiva de los que tienen comida que al mismo precio la van a vender a otros.

Por cada 100 que invierte Rusia en esta guerra, nosotros invertimos 1000, así que la OTAN va a entrar si o si. Por mucho que a EEUU le interese otra cosa porque va a verse como evidente que no se puede ir más allá.

Mercado que no teníamos de comida y que queramos quitar a otros, mercado que lo pagamos a doblón. Estos no le han dado la tecla al debe y al haber de las finanzas... o si porque ya dicen que hay que hacer una ley para que los inmuebles en Europa no los pueda comprar ni Rusia ni rusos.

Se atisba el panorama. No creo ni que se atrevan con China porque si sacan las cuentas antes o se nos ve el plumero, con China no se atreven.

El mayor bocadito de Taiwan son los semiconductores ¿Donde quedan el resto de acerías rentables en el mundo, una vez perdida la de Mariupol?. Porque a Taiwan tb se le puede hacer pupu. ahora se entiende la neutralidad de Malasia otra que tb hace semiconductores.


----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

@Zhukov , creo que esta quizá te la sepas

Rusia tiene un millón de militares en activo, de los que cuales más o menos 190.000 están en ucrania. EEUU estima que que Rusia ha desplegado 100 de los 170 BTGs que tiene. Si a groso modo un BTG son 1000 hombres, serían unos 100.000. El resto supongo que es personal militar que está en retaguardia, en zonas ya controladas más o menos tranquilas

Los BTG han sufrido bajas, seguramente algunos estén bastante castigados, pero su capacidad de combate supongo que puede restablecerse. No sé hasta qué punto es integrable en BTGs el personal militar de otros BTGs que no han sido llevados a Ucrania o en general de los militares profesionales que están en servicio activo y no participan en la guerra

¿Sabes si es posible reponer esas bajas con el personal militar del ejército en activo no perteneciente a BTGs? ¿Podían en todo caso ser repuestas con el personal de esos restantes 70 BTGs?

Por último, ¿hay estimaciones de cuántos BTGs tiene ahora Rusia con capacidad de combate en Ucrania?


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

En primer lugar dejas de lado las realidades geográficas. Quien dice "Brasil" también puede decir "Iberoamérica" y hablas de 700 millones de personas y de un quito o sexto de la extensión territorial del mundo.

Por el otro, Brasil es una de las 10 mayores economías mundiales. Pero eso cambia con el tiempo y no tiene mucho sentido *que sea el único criterio*. Básicamente hay que balancear población, geografía y economía.

Una organización pensada para 100 o 200 años, no puede guiarse con los criterios "actuales". Inglaterra era aún un Imperio en 1945 y Japón o la India no existían... hoy tienes otra realidad completamente diferente.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 May 2022)

En Liveumap pone que algunas unidades rusas han logrado infiltrarse en las posiciones defensivas de Azovstal


----------



## Bartleby (4 May 2022)

Lo de Europa es para echarse a llorar


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Propaganda para evitar las rendiciones en masa. Si los soldados ucranianos piensan que los rusos "los van a matar", lucharán hasta el final. Viejo como la humanidad.



Viste el video? 
Muestra al soldado rendido declarando sobre el buen trato y después muerto.
Es un hecho, no es propaganda.
Justamente por eso hablo de documentado.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Me parece que el vuelo de hoy de un RC-135, además de la RAF, que sólo tiene tres, es anuncio de algo. Están reconociendo el área costera de Crimea y Rostov y sus defensas. Se supone que Turquía no deja ingresar barcos en el Mar Negro pero quizá se esté preparando un ataque a Odessa desde Rumanía pasando o no pOr Moldavia, para situar directmante tropas de la OtAN allí y así evitar un ataque ruso, que ya sería contra rumanos "llamados" por Zelensky.

Lo que falla ahí son los medios marítimos si Turquía no coopera, Rumanía y Bulgaria tienen unas marinas de risa, pero Turquía tiene un clon de nuestro Juan Carlos I y más unidades de operaciones anfibias por si hiciera falta . Aunque dudo que se meta.

Otra cosa intrigante es el despliegue terrestre en Finlandia. Esta bastante claro que Rusia no va a atacar porque no podría, pero tanto tanque y de varios países es sospechoso. En general esa frontera es boscosa y no sé que tal sería ahí una guerra de carros. Pero es vital para Rusia porque si les cortan el camino a Murmansk les dejan sin marina y eso ya puede disparar una guerra nuclear.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*La Comisión Europea propone prohibir el crudo ruso en seis meses y el refinado antes de 2023*
La Unión Europea va a intentar prescindir del petróleo ruso. No será fácil, no será barato y no será rápido, pero las líneas generales del plan ya están sobre la mesa. Tras vencer las dudas de gigantes como Alemania, con una *enorme dependencia* y un miedo atroz a la recesión, y de intentar perfilar un método para evitar el veto de socios como Hungría o Eslovaquia, que recibe todo su crudo de Rusia, los 27 están ya negociando los detalles técnicos para un proceso por fases que esperan ver completado antes de final de año.






La Comisión Europea propone prohibir el crudo ruso en seis meses y el refinado antes de 2023


La Unión Europea va a intentar prescindir del petróleo ruso. No será fácil, no será barato y no será rápido, pero las líneas generales del plan ya están sobre la mesa....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caracalla (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exactamente igual que Lukashenko, te gusta más definirlo así?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania NO es un país.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Te cuento que te contesté sin haber llegado al post de frangélico... él estuvo mucho más documentado que el mío y puedes ver esa tabla para ver los "cambios" que ocurren en 50 años en el mundo.

De hecho -y como te decía-, *en 1945 India era aún una Colonia y Japón una isla derruida*... hoy nadie los puede dejar de lado en una lista de "importantes".

A saber el mundo de 2060 la forma que tiene.  




frangelico dijo:


> Pero es el segundo exportador del mundo. Es que es difícil hacer una lista que contente a todos. Brasil tiene importancia económica y se supone que un futuro importante. Esto no deja de ser un ejercicio pero es curioso como van a quedar las economías mundiales a 3 décadas vista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047418


----------



## thanos2 (4 May 2022)

Cuando os neguéis a ser reclutados forzosamente para el ejército europeo e ir a luchar por un estado experimental nazi, qué estáis dispuestos a asumir siempre que la negativa no implique fusilamiento?

Ahora mismo son operaciones y ejercicios militares.

Cuando se declare la guerra será la ley marcial y el estado de excepción. Y allí Antonio si se encapricha, te pone a cuatro patas, que tendrá derecho de pernada.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Viste el video?
> Muestra al soldado rendido declarando sobre el buen trato y después muerto.
> Es un hecho, no es propaganda.
> Justamente por eso hablo de documentado.





*UN* soldado y a saber las causas y razones (puede haber muchas). Pero eso no significa que los rusos estén "_matando los prisioneros_" de modo sistemático. Pero el vídeo apunta a generar esa impresión (los rusos matan los prisioneros).

Por eso digo *que tiene más de "propaganda" que de "realidad".*


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sería un fracaso total, eso es imposible.



¿Alguna declaración sobre Mariupol?. No es lo mismo enfrentarse a Ucrania que a la OTAN. Si se da por hecho que dentro está la OTAN ya no es nada pírrica la victoria, el problema es que eso es....guerra.

Creo que se ha tirado mucho material en Ucrania pero ahí también hay material para nosotros que estará repartiéndose ahora con la excusa de las maniobras.

Quiero creer porque si hablamos de ley de arriendo de material de guerra, es decir compras a crédito, vender inmuebles en Europa e incluso de hambre... no me quiero creer porque sería demasiado que además tampoco tuviéramos armas ni para empezar.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Letonia está comprando rápidamente leña para sustituir el gas ruso
> 
> Los bálticos han recurrido a la antigua forma de calentarse y han decidido abastecerse de leña. Siguen encogiéndose de hombros ante el gas ruso.
> 
> ...



Veras tu la greta con la desforestación


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Se mueven por miedo, si les salen mal los planes serán destruidos.
> 
> Y no es el gobierno americano quien está a los mandos, eso es solo un teatro.



lo has visto


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ni te imaginas *la cantidad de diferencias que tenemos* en: "_termine como termine_" y "_maravillosa emboscada_". Algo me dice que tu no te has detenido a ver ciertas opciones de "_termine como termine_" y "_maravillosa_" junto a la palabra "_emboscada_".
> 
> Varias guerras mundiales (o civiles) empezaron con menos que eso... y ni fueron "_maravillosas_", ni dio lo mismo el "_termine como termine_".
> 
> No lo tomes a mal, pero ¿qué edad tienes?



Justamente no importa como termine la invasión, tanto si Rusia toma todo Ucrania, como si pierde hasta Crimea. O se desencadena una 3ra guerra mundial, DA LO MISMO...

Los rusos se metieron en un pantano por la trampa/emboscada de inteligencia que les tendió la OTAN...

Los prorusos mas fanáticos y poco lucidos dirán q no, que todo es parte del "plan"...la ofensiva fallida a Kiev, la cantidad de bajas, los envíos masivos de armas desde occidente, el hundimiento de su buque insignia...etc...

Tengo casi 40, y por mas que aborrezca a la Otan, y tenga cierta simpatía por el lado ruso, no puedo ser tan fanatiquillo como un puber de 20, que se cree todo lo que le conviene...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En primer lugar dejas de lado las realidades geográficas. Quien dice "Brasil" también puede decir "Iberoamérica" y hablas de 700 millones de personas y de un quito o sexto de la extensión territorial del mundo.
> 
> Por el otro, Brasil es una de las 10 mayores economías mundiales. Pero eso cambia con el tiempo y no tiene mucho sentido *que sea el único criterio*. Básicamente hay que balancear población, geografía y economía.
> 
> Una organización pensada para 100 o 200 años, no puede guiarse con los criterios "actuales". Inglaterra era aún un Imperio en 1945 y Japón o la India no existían... hoy tienes otra realidad completamente diferente.



Totalmente.

Quitar a Brasil de la ecuación, con la influencia que tiene en toda Sudamérica es quitar una parte del pastel. 
Será por eso que Rusia y China siguen queriendo entrar en muchos contratos de alimentos e infraestructuras. Sin olvidar el cinturón de la seda.





__





Cargando…






www.icex.es













China still Brazil’s number one business partner


The rise in China’s participation, which began early in the 2000s, has been ongoing and joined by an increase in commodities on the exporting agenda.




agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br













Los países de América Latina que ya se unieron a la gigantesca nueva ruta de la seda de China (y las dudas de que ese proyecto sea en beneficio mutuo) - BBC News Mundo


Cinco países latinoamericanos y caribeños tienen acuerdos de cooperación con el proyecto estrella del presidente chino, Xi Jinping, para el mundo, que promueve grandes inversiones en infraestructura pero causa polémica.




www.bbc.com













Argentina se suma a iniciativa china del Cinturón de la Seda


Argentina se suma a iniciativa china del Cinturón de la Seda




www.infobae.com













China firma acuerdos con 68 países para crear una nueva Ruta de la Seda


O presidente chinês Xi Jinping discursa durante coletiva de imprensa no Fórum do Cinturão e da Rota, em Pequim Jason Lee/Pool/Agência Lusa/Derechos reservados En consonancia con su propuesta establecer una nueva Ruta de la Seda, reviviendo en el siglo XXI las milenarias rutas comerciales que...




agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br






La zona de influencia usana cada vez más en otra órbita...









En qué consiste el plan de Evo Morales y Vladimir Putin para construir la central nuclear más alta del mundo en Bolivia - BBC News Mundo


Bolivia y Rusia afianzan cada vez más el proyecto nuclear que llevan adelante y que tendrá características únicas en el mundo al estar a más de 4.000 metros sobre el nivel del mar. Evo Morales visitó a Vladimir Putin este jueves y aprovechó para firmar nuevos acuerdos para que su país comience a...




www.bbc.com


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. En realidad los orcos han ido a Ucrania para ayudar a los ancianitos e invidentes a cruzar las calles.



Claro que sí, campeón. Lo que se sale de su narrativa otánica es propio de trastornos mentales o agentes del KGB. 

Nada que decir al respecto, salvo que relaje los esfínteres para lo que le viene.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo creo que va a terminar la guerra.



estaria bien, el dia de la victoria parar la guerra, el problema es que no depende solo de Rusia, y no les dejarian tranquilos, no puedes parar si no te dejan, veremos que pasa


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Veras tu la greta con la desforestación



los padres de la Greta ya han cambiado de manos las inversiones. Son los primeros que habrán catado el cambio del discurso.

Así que Greta ya está "reinventándose".


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Todas las naciones han tenido relaciones comerciales con esta Rusia fascista mientras desconociamos sus intenciones. Una vez que el fascista da la cara invadiendo un pais libre y democrático, es cuando el resto de naciones, lo aislan y lo combaten con sanciones para que no ocurra como con Hitler e invada media Europa. 

Creo que cualquiera sin ser abducido o lobotomizado lo entiende.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> El Presidente reelecto de Francia, Enmanuel Macron, se enfrentó con políticos de izquierda similares a los nuestros. A continuación lo que les dijo después de una votación que le fue favorable:
> 
> "Hoy hemos derrotado la frivolidad y la hipocresía de los intelectuales progresistas. De esos que el pensamiento único es el del que todo lo sabe, y que condena la política mientras la practica. Desde hoy no permitiremos mercantilizar un mundo en el que no quede lugar para la cultura: Desde 1968 no se podía hablar de moral.
> 
> ...



Muy bonito lo que dice el Macron, cuanto de eso ha mantenido... es uno más de los que criticaba con esas palabras


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los rusos se metieron en un pantano por la trampa/emboscada de inteligencia que les tendió la OTAN...




*Si se corta el gas* la industria alemana (y europea en consecuencia) puede colapsar.
El incremento *en el precio de la energía y comida*, afecta más a Europa que a EE.UU.

¿Estás seguro que la "trampa" era para Rusia? ¿O era para Europa?


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La verdad es que la ONU debería modificarse, por un lado eliminar el derecho de veto, quizás el veto se aplique si están en contra estados que representen 1/3 de la población mundial ó 1/3 de los miembros, o ambas cosas a la vez. Y por otro lado modificar los miembros permanentes, sobran UK, Francia y Rusia. Se añadirían La India, Alemania y quizás Japón.



Yo estoy en contra de los vetos y de los miembros permanentes, si es una organización de naciones no debe haber ninguna con más privilegios que otras.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo estoy en contra de los vetos y de los miembros permanentes, si es una organización de naciones no debe haber ninguna con más privilegios que otras.



Pues yo si, pero vetos para todos y nada del 50% en según que cosas tiene que haber más mayorías. Porque no a todos países les importan las mismas cosas y además es más votos es más caro comprarlas.

En una país con minifundios, un par o tres de agricultores normales y para de latifundistas ¿que harías para mejorar el mercado de productos?

Yo lo primero cooperativas.


----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Muy bonito lo que dice el Macron, cuanto de eso ha mantenido... es uno más de los que criticaba con esas palabras



Totalmente de acuerdi.Eso si, me quedo con lo que dice.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hoy estaba pensando que el mundo podría haber ido bien:
> 
> 1) Europa podría haberse beneficiado de las materias primas rusas a buen precio.
> 2) Europa podría haber integrado a Rusia en la Unión Europea (Rusia lo estaba deseando).
> ...



Es un poco como la frase de Leonardo diCaprio al final de "no mires arriba", "Si te das cuenta lo teniamos todo".
Si en lugar de mirar a EEUU hubieramos mirado a Rusia, hubieramos sido la potencia definitiva, pero eso EEUU no podía permitirlo porque se hubiera quedado con Inglaterra y Australia como socios. En el fondo es un como 1984, es como debería quedarse el planeta.


----------



## Martok (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> .............


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te cuento que te contesté sin haber llegado al post de frangélico... él estuvo mucho más documentado que el mío y puedes ver esa tabla para ver los "cambios" que ocurren en 50 años en el mundo.
> 
> De hecho -y como te decía-, *en 1945 India era aún una Colonia y Japón una isla derruida*... hoy nadie los puede dejar de lado en una lista de "importantes".
> 
> A saber el mundo de 2060 la forma que tiene.



No hace muchos años el PM indio circulaba en este juguete, que es una copia de un coche inglés de los 50 que aún hoy te encuentras por las calles indias de taxi o de coche particular.




La última vez que lo vi en la India se matricularon 21M de vehículos motorizados. Como todavía es un país pobre solo 3M eran coches , 11M motos y el resto "tres ruedas" .

Pero deja pasar unos años y verás un mercado mayor que el europeo (que andara por 15M) y la de cuatro ruedas y con mucho producto autóctono. Un mercado enorme y tanta población joven tiran mucho, son como China al doblar el siglo, que todavía era comparable a España En muchas cifras macro y mira ahora, 25 veces más electricidad, 12x PIB nominal, 20 veces más coches matriculados...


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Lavrov haciendo amigos



Como de verddad manden armas a ucrania (nenazas ya hay alli) ojala borren a ese jodido pais terrorista, como les ha jodido Lavrov a las putas nenazas


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Ahora ya llega la hora de las amenazas nucleares, cenicitas radioactivas y chantajes varios por los putinejos, como si ellos no fueran a recibir igual o más bombazos nucleares si se les va la pinza.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Para que tirar un puente que puede ser útil a los orcos. Mejor aplastar hospitales y edificios repletos de niños y ciudadanos indefensos.



Contra los satanistas vale TODO.


----------



## kelden (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Termine como termine esta guerra, la inteligencia de la Otan le ha tendido una maravillosa emboscada a los rusos...
> 
> Hasta en las declaraciones publicas se veía que occidente quería provocar una invasión...Ucrania se hacia la distraída, cuando estaba completamente preparada...y los rusos se tragaron todo, que no habría resistencia dura, que tomarían Kiev en 48hs(esto lo dijo publicamente EEUU), que habría un golpe de Estado...etc...



Tu crees? Imagina que ganan en 3 días y se les quedan vivos 100 o 150 mil nazis del Azov y allegados vivos por ahí dando vueltas. Es mejor ir matándolos poco a poco y quitándoles las ganas de juerga.

En tiempo de paz queda feo ir a buscar a un tio a casa, sacarlo a la calle y volarle los sesos. En tiempo de guerra la cosa es mucho más discreta. Fíjate Mariupol por ejemplo .... de una tacada se van a calzar a 10 ó 12 mil.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me parece que el vuelo de hoy de un RC-135, además de la RAF, que sólo tiene tres, es anuncio de algo. Están reconociendo el área costera de Crimea y Rostov y sus defensas. Se supone que Turquía no deja ingresar barcos en el Mar Negro pero quizá se esté preparando un ataque a Odessa desde Rumanía pasando o no pOr Moldavia, para situar directmante tropas de la OtAN allí y así evitar un ataque ruso, que ya sería contra rumanos "llamados" por Zelensky.
> 
> Lo que falla ahí son los medios marítimos si Turquía no coopera, Rumanía y Bulgaria tienen unas marinas de risa, pero Turquía tiene un clon de nuestro Juan Carlos I y más unidades de operaciones anfibias por si hiciera falta . Aunque dudo que se meta.
> 
> Otra cosa intrigante es el despliegue terrestre en Finlandia. Esta bastante claro que Rusia no va a atacar porque no podría, pero tanto tanque y de varios países es sospechoso. En general esa frontera es boscosa y no sé que tal sería ahí una guerra de carros. Pero es vital para Rusia porque si les cortan el camino a Murmansk les dejan sin marina y eso ya puede disparar una guerra nuclear.





Nada fuera de lo normal, llevan meses haciendo el mismo “viaje”. Se turnan los ukies con los yankees.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como de verddad manden armas a ucrania (nenazas ya hay alli) ojala borren a ese jodido pais terrorista, como les ha jodido Lavrov a las putas nenazas




*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica de Tierra Azul a ladrar como una puerca y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de vieja amargá tontorrona.*


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Si se corta el gas* la industria alemana (y europea en consecuencia) puede colapsar.
> El incremento *en el precio de la energía y comida*, afecta más a Europa que a EE.UU.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro que la "trampa" era para Rusia? ¿O era para Europa?



Eso lo se, lo comente en un mensaje la semana pasada. Me refiero a lo militar estrictamente.
Si Rusia no logra un cambio de gobierno en Ucrania o toma el control entero del pais, va a estar en graves problemas de seguridad...una Ucrania mucho mas radical y militarizada que antes de la guerra, posiblemente ingrese a la Otan. Junto con Finlandia y Suecia...
Si ese es el escenario. Rusia fue humillada, que le quedaría amenazar de vuelta con las nukes?
Digo lo que dije antes de empezar la guerra, o Rusia va por toda Ucrania, o que ni cruce la frontera...ya la ha cruzado...veremos como sale de este pantano mejor parada de como lo comenzo


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Algo se va a anunciar el día 9 o algo ocurrirá pero no creo que no pase nada



Algo van a anunciar los rusos el día 9 . Es una fecha muy solemne y esta gente son muy dadas a las solemnidades . Me recuerda al discurso que dio Stalin a la Unión Soviética por radio cuando se inició la Operación Barbarroja por parte de los alemanes. En aquella ocasión también se cumplía el aniversario de la Revolución Rusa por casualidades de la Historia. Hoy los rusos están enervados en el recuerdo de su Historia y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial . Si Putin declarase algo solemne este día 9 desde luego que se va a quedar para ser recordado. La declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania sería la retraca.


----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Si se corta el gas* la industria alemana (y europea en consecuencia) puede colapsar.
> El incremento *en el precio de la energía y comida*, afecta más a Europa que a EE.UU.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro que la "trampa" era para Rusia? ¿O era para Europa?



Hay que recordar que la agricultura industrial es petróleo. Si quemas pozos, refinerias etc no sé en que producto más pero es que te estás cargando la comida.

A ver si va a ser casual que el Sahara, rico en fosfatos, vaya ahora a manos marroquís. Esa es la regalía de Marruecos por ser tan bueno con el tío de Zumosol.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*El jefe de la UE propone la prohibición del petróleo ruso por la guerra en Ucrania*

“Eliminaremos gradualmente el suministro ruso de petróleo crudo dentro de seis meses y los productos refinados para fin de año”, dijo Ursula von der Leyen al Parlamento Europeo, lo que provocó el aplauso de los legisladores. "Esta será una prohibición total de importación de todo el petróleo ruso, transportado por mar y por oleoductos, crudo y refinado".

No será fácil. Algunos estados miembros dependen fuertemente del petróleo ruso. Pero simplemente tenemos que trabajar en ello", dijo von der Leyen sobre la propuesta, que requiere la aprobación de los 27 países de la UE para que entre en vigor.

https://www.reuters.com/business/ene...ne-2022-05-04/


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

Cuando ves ese cuartel de monitoreo lleno de generales en algún búnker de Rusia te das cuenta de la organización que tienen y los años que llevan mejorando sus capacidades militares.

En Siria tuvieron muchos años para probar nuevas armas mientras trituraban a los islamistas y para entrenar a sus especialistas del ejército en combate real.

Y las putitas otánicas esperando que Putin no sea presidente, piensan que tendrán alguna oportunidad. La ilusión es gratis


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mabuse, piensa que la operación de lavado de cerebro de la sociedad occidental lleva décadas en marcha. La creación del movimiento "Woke" no ha sido más que parte de la estrategia: Los Wokes se caracterizan por anteponer los sentimientos a la razón.
> 
> A esto han contribuido unas redes sociales que solo te permiten mandar unas pocas líneas de texto en las cuales no se puede técnicamente incluir argumentos: Todo es blanco y negro no hay grises. La gente no piensa, no tiene tiempo, nadie lee un artículo o un libro con calma: Ergo, los rusos son malos porque lo dicen en todos los medios: Se ha roto el espíritu critico, ya que si analizas lo absurdo de toda la argumentación oficial más de dos minutos la misma se cae bajo su propio peso. No hace falta leer RT, solo hace falta sentarte contigo mismo y pensar en todo este circo durante diez minutos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, ahora los sentimientos son derechos, se quiere todo y ya, la superioridad moral e intelectual se creen que la tienen ellos por eso a poco te tachan de fascistas, se creen que están en el lado correcto de la historia, son infantiles y maleducados, soberbios. Son blandos no aguntarían un mínimo contratiempo. 
Pero ahí los tienes arengando a la guerra contra un país que nos puede volar del mapa, pero como bien dices ellos se preguntan, ¿Que me puede pasar a mi? Si soy de los buenos y en las pelis los buenos siempre ganan.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Una vez más, Yasynuvata ha estado bajo fuego todo el día. Los nazis atacaron zonas residenciales con lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 Grad.

Un millar de casas han sido dañadas y los civiles resultan constantemente heridos y muertos. Y ahora de nuevo hay informes de bombardeos en esta ciudad.

¿Hay alguna manera de responder, para que no se disparen más cañones?

t.me/boris_rozhin/46866


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Chaini dijo:


> Lavrov haciendo amigos



Pues por lo que veo lo está haciendo bien.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 May 2022)

El Doomsday Plane, o Kremlin volador desde el que PUtin podría dirigir un ataque nuclear, se ha visto sobrevolando los cielos de Moscú. Esto parece un aviso serio para el día del desfile de la Victoria.

t.me/visegradtv/7228


Mientras tanto, continuan las muertes de oligarcas rusos relacionados con el gas. Algo pasa ahí que no vemos.

Russian oligarch dies in cliff fall. Gazprom ski resort director is seventh in a few months

The Director of the Krasnaya Polyana resort, owned by Gazprom, Andrei Krukovsky, died as a result of a fall from a cliff in Sochi. However, the circumstances of the accident are yet to be determined.









Oligarca russo morre em queda de penhasco. Diretor de resort de ski da Gazprom é o sétimo em poucos meses


O Diretor-Geral do resort Krasnaya Polyana, propriedade da Gazprom, Andrei Krukovsky, morreu em consequência de uma queda de um penhasco em Sochi. No entanto, as circunstâncias do acidente ainda estão



executivedigest.sapo.pt


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El dólar a 66.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46868


----------



## maldito (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo estoy en contra de los vetos y de los miembros permanentes, si es una organización de naciones no debe haber ninguna con más privilegios que otras.



Entonces es cuando se celeba el mundial de fútbol en Quatar y las Olimpiadas del 2000 que se iban a celebrar en Grecia van a Australia.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Algo van a anunciar los rusos el día 9 . Es una fecha muy solemne y esta gente son muy dadas a las solemnidades . Me recuerda al discurso que dio Stalin a la Unión Soviética por radio cuando se inició la Operación Barbarroja por parte de los alemanes. En aquella ocasión también se cumplía el aniversario de la Revolución Rusa por casualidades de la Historia. Hoy los rusos están enervados en el recuerdo de su Historia y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial . Si Putin declarase algo solemne este día 9 desde luego que se va a quedar para ser recordado. La declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania sería la retraca.




Estoy viendo las preparaciones para 9 de mayo en ....Mariupol...

Los rusos han sacado maquinaria para limpiar calles.

Los ocupantes continúan los preparativos para el desfile en Mariupol - el asesor del alcalde Petro Andryushchenko

Están despejando el centro de la ciudad.
Los residentes de Mariupol se encargan de retirar los escombros(excepto el equipo ruso),"a cambio de comida".


----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Algo van a anunciar los rusos el día 9 . Es una fecha muy solemne y esta gente son muy dadas a las solemnidades . Me recuerda al discurso que dio Stalin a la Unión Soviética por radio cuando se inició la Operación Barbarroja por parte de los alemanes. En aquella ocasión también se cumplía el aniversario de la Revolución Rusa por casualidades de la Historia. Hoy los rusos están enervados en el recuerdo de su Historia y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial . Si Putin declarase algo solemne este día 9 desde luego que se va a quedar para ser recordado. La declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania sería la retraca.



Y no habéis pensado que es la declaración de guerra a Europa Occidental, apoyada por Irán, Argelia, Hungría y algún país más?. Hemos estado entregando nuestro stock de armamento a Ucrania ...con lo que va a ser un paseo militar.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdi.Eso si, me quedo con lo que dice.



Lo que dice lo suscribo al 100%


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

*Clausula rebus sic stantibus*

Existe un principio en el derecho internacional o, más exactamente, una llamada "cláusula legal", una cláusula en latín. Su significado es que un tratado permanece en vigor para las partes sólo mientras se mantengan las circunstancias que le dieron origen.
El Acta Fundacional OTAN-Rusia del 27 de mayo de 1997 no es un tratado sujeto a ratificación. Es un documento político. Y, sin embargo, algunas de las implicaciones de la cláusula intentan aplicarse también a ella.

Hoy, la OTAN ha declarado que ya no se considera vinculada a ella. Como si las circunstancias hubieran cambiado y no hubiera nada que los retuviera. Las consecuencias de este paso son simples: pueden llevar armas nucleares a los territorios de los nuevos países miembros (por ejemplo, Suecia y Finlandia), realizar ejercicios militares provocativos cerca de nuestras fronteras y hacer todo tipo de cosas desagradables. Ya lo han hecho antes, pero al menos existía esta declaración política a la que nos referíamos cuando no estábamos contentos con su grosería.

Ahora se acabó. Aunque la OTAN todavía no ha dicho nada claro sobre la retirada del Acta Fundacional. Dicen que "el acuerdo aún no ha muerto". De ninguna manera. Clausula rebus sic stantibus ha funcionado. En términos más sencillos, ahora lleva la cuestión de la Ley directamente a la Liga Mundial para la Reforma Sexual, como aconsejó el inolvidable Ostap Suleiman Ibrahim Bertha Maria Bender-bey.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46867


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

A raíz de las declaraciones de Lavrov sobre zelensky y los judios nazis,
que ha levantado polvareda en Israel contra Lavrov y Rusia,Doctorow 
especula sobre el motivo "nuclear" de Lavrov para provocar la disputa:

* Si nos remontamos a los primeros días de la "operación militar especial" de Rusia, *
_*cuando tomaron el control de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye y se incautaron allí 
de documentos relacionados con los esfuerzos de Ucrania para construir un "arma 
nuclear sucia", el Ministro de Defensa ruso anunció que había habilitadores externos
activos allí. Al día siguiente, de forma inesperada y con mucha prisa, el primer ministro
israelí Bennett voló a Moscú para mantener conversaciones no programadas con Putin.
No se reveló casi nada sobre sus conversaciones. Pero después de ello los rusos nunca*_
* identificaron a los mentados facilitadores extranjeros en la planta nuclear.*

Lavrov’s ‘anti-Semitic’ remarks


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

Los oligarcas rusos en contra de Putin son la peor peste de Rusia, deben ser aniquilados antes que financien a grupos terroristas pederastas como Azov. Putos traidores, acaba con ellos Putin


----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> @Zhukov , creo que esta quizá te la sepas
> 
> Rusia tiene un millón de militares en activo, de los que cuales más o menos 190.000 están en ucrania. EEUU estima que que Rusia ha desplegado 100 de los 170 BTGs que tiene. Si a groso modo un BTG son 1000 hombres, serían unos 100.000. El resto supongo que es personal militar que está en retaguardia, en zonas ya controladas más o menos tranquilas
> 
> ...



Literatura al respecto de lo que son los BTGs rusos:








CONFLICTO EN UCRANIA, EN CLAVE OPERACIONAL Y TÁCTICA: EL GRUPO TÁCTICO DE BATALLÓN RUSO.


* Por Marcelo Javier Calderón. Algunos observadores del conflicto consideran que verán a Shoigu y a Gerasimov al estilo de Zhukhov y Rokossovsky desfilando nuevamente a caballo pero por las calles de Kiev hasta la Plaza Maidan.




es.linkedin.com





Los BTG son agrupaciones tácticas operativas, formadas por unidades de diversa procedencia. Puedes mantener un único y mismo BTG en base ora a unidades de tal Regimiento y tal otra Brigada, y luego cambiarlo o reforzar con unidades de otra procedencia.

100.000 del ejército ruso, de forma simultanea, es una exageración. En el frente, entre rusos y "republicanos", puede que sí lleguen a ser 100.000 simultáneos.
Los "republicanos", así como otras fuerzas especiales tal que el "Batallón Kadyrov", no funcionan exactamente en base a BTGs.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica de Tierra Azul a ladrar como una puerca y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de vieja amargá tontorrona.*



cono eres un sin prepucio o eres como el tontopollas jagger que va de judio sin serlo ?
Algo que decir de esto? puta rata sionazi


----------



## Trajanillo (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hace muchos años el PM indio circulaba en este juguete, que es una copia de un coche inglés de los 50 que aún hoy te encuentras por las calles indias de taxi o de coche particular.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047443
> ...



Yo me recorrí media India en un viaje en un coche así ibamos con chofer y guía 25 días de viaje una pasada, realmente según estaban las carreteras cuando fuí ese coche iba sobrado.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso lo se, lo comente en un mensaje la semana pasada. Me refiero a lo militar estrictamente.
> Si Rusia no logra un cambio de gobierno en Ucrania o toma el control entero del pais, va a estar en graves problemas de seguridad...una Ucrania mucho mas radical y militarizada que antes de la guerra, posiblemente ingrese a la Otan. Junto con Finlandia y Suecia...
> *Si ese es el escenario. Rusia fue humillada, que le quedaría amenazar de vuelta con las nukes?*
> Digo lo que dije antes de empezar la guerra, o Rusia va por toda Ucrania, o que ni cruce la frontera...ya la ha cruzado...veremos como sale de este pantano mejor parada de como lo comenzo




El problema de tu frase es ese: "Si Rusia *ES* humillada".

Te diría que *tengas un poco de paciencia* (o revises las "humillaciones" rusas en el hilo de Siria cuando el General Asteriscos criticaba su parsimonia con "20 avioncitos")


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Propaganda para evitar las rendiciones en masa. Si los soldados ucranianos piensan que los rusos "los van a matar", lucharán hasta el final. Viejo como la humanidad.



Ese combatiente era un criminal de guerra que había asesinado a varios prisioneros Rusos rendidos e indefensos, lo reconocieron y debieron ejecutar por ello según lo que he podido informarme.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 May 2022)

Además de latunes, el que sea cervecero que haga acopio de cerveza.
Se prevee un aumento del precio del 30%.

"El aumento del precio de la gasolina, los fertilizantes, el combustible y las materias primas podría provocar un fuerte aumento del precio de la cerveza."

Una de las preocupaciones más apremiantes para los cerveceros es que la dependencia de Alemania del gas de Rusia podría ponerlos en una posición potencialmente catastrófica si Rusia cortara el suministro con poca o ninguna notificación. "En el peor de los casos, podría llevar a que la producción, incluidos los alimentos, se detenga", dijo la Asociación Federal de la Industria Alemana de Confitería (BDSI).









Price of beer in Germany to rise dramatically this year


The chief executive of the German Brewers' Association has warned that cost increases due to the war in Ukraine could cause a spike in the price of beer.




www.iamexpat.de


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, he pensado lo mismo varias veces. Todos los subestiman por alguna razón.



Por puro racismo. Eso si, se ahorrarían unos cuantos muertosny destrucción si leyeran algo de la historia.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Algo van a anunciar los rusos el día 9 . Es una fecha muy solemne y esta gente son muy dadas a las solemnidades . Me recuerda al discurso que dio Stalin a la Unión Soviética por radio cuando se inició la Operación Barbarroja por parte de los alemanes. En aquella ocasión también se cumplía el aniversario de la Revolución Rusa por casualidades de la Historia. Hoy los rusos están enervados en el recuerdo de su Historia y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial . Si Putin declarase algo solemne este día 9 desde luego que se va a quedar para ser recordado. La declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania sería la retraca.



Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, ¿qué cambiaría en el conflicto con Ucrania si declaran formalmente la guerra?


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La explicación es fácil, el pensamiento nazi y sobre todo rusofobo no desapareció nunca de Alemania, con la situación actual el odio nazi anti ruso ha despertado de su hibernacion, nunca había desaparecido.
> 
> Los alemanes siempre han considerado a los rusos gente de tercera categoría.



Los alemanes no soportan que cada vez que han tratado de lidiar con los rusos siempre han terminado escaldados, desde la Orden Teutónica hasta el Tercer Reich de Mil Años. Es de notar que países de resiente formación, como el caso del Estado Alemán y de los EEUU, siempre han tenido ese complejo de inferioridad ante lo Ruso y su cultura milenaria, algo parecido pasa entre occidente con China e Irán.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Un ataque con cohetes ucranianos alcanzó el principal almacén de petróleo de Donetsk. Al menos un civil fue asesinado.⚡

t.me/sashakots/32193


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Wall Street Journal: *Volodymyr Zelenskiy hablará en la reunión de emergencia de la OTAN el jueves.*

También tiene la intención de mantener negociaciones con el líder chino Xi Jinping.


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema de tu frase es ese: "Si Rusia *ES* humillada".
> 
> Te diría que *tengas un poco de paciencia* (o revises las "humillaciones" rusas en el hilo de Siria cuando el General Asteriscos criticaba su parsimonia con "20 avioncitos")



Ucrania no es Siria, ni las FFAA ucranianas son el ISIS, mas allá de sus grupos fanáticos y terroristas...
Ucrania es la apuesta definitiva de la Otan. No la van a dejar caer, lo vienen planeando desde 1991...
Si Ucrania, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la Otan, aunque Rusia se tome todo el Dombas, y el sur de Ucrania hasta Odessa. Rusia ha perdido.


----------



## juanmanuel (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Termine como termine esta guerra, la inteligencia de la Otan le ha tendido una maravillosa emboscada a los rusos...



En realidad no fue una emboscada sino una provocacion, que Rusia ignoro hasta que no fue mas posible.
Lo mismo sucede con Taiwan, antes con Hong Kong, Kasajistan, Georgia, Siria y un largo numero de etc.
Cual es la alternativa a la guerra para occidente?
La India creciendo al 7%, China al 5 o 6, tornando a Japon y luego a Europa irrelevantes y, en un plazo mayor a USA en un segundo o tercer lugar economico y sin la ventaja del dolar como valor universal.
En 20 años las amenazas actuales ya no serian meras amenazas.
Australia esta al borde del precipicio con Indonesia. Sin la proteccion de USA esta destinada a perder todos los territorios del norte y, tal vez los del oeste. Despues de eso la expulsion definitiva de occidente de todo el IndoPacifico.
Occidente no tiene superioridad moral, ni economica, ni cultural, ni de ningun tipo, excepto militar, y en un proceso de decadencia acentuado.
La hora de la guerra era ahora, lamentablemente. En 20 años la derrota era inevitable.
Creo que igualmente sera derrotada ahora, pero por lo menos tiene mejores perspectivas.
Es lo que se vio desde el ocaso de la segunda guerra mundial.
Primero lanzaron 2 bombas nucleares sobre Japon para forzar su rendicion y mostrar su poderio. La verdadera razon fue impedir la entrada de la URRS en Japon, como en Alemania.
Despues apoyaron al Kuomitang, pero fracasaron. Despues provocaron a Corea del Norte esperando una victoria, que no llego, para posicionarse en las fronteras de China, por el norte. Despues lo intentaron por el sur en Vietnam, fracasaron.
Despues intentaron aprovechar las diferencias entre la URRS y China, pero el tiro les salio por la culata porque convirtieron a China en su peor pesadilla.
Ahora lo estan intentando contra Rusia.
Si USA queria mantenerse como pais lider y mantener el privilegio del dolar, y si occidente pretende mantener una cierta relevancia, este enfrentamiento u otro similar eran inevitables.
Y esta es la verdadera razon del apoyo casi histerico y en bloque de Europa occidental a la guerra en Ucrania. No es que USA los este empujando, asi como no los empujo en los otros dos conflictos europeos, simplemente se aprovecha.


----------



## HDR (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero es el segundo exportador del mundo. Es que es difícil hacer una lista que contente a todos. Brasil tiene importancia económica y se supone que un futuro importante. Esto no deja de ser un ejercicio pero es curioso como van a quedar las economías mundiales a 3 décadas vista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047418



Están subiendo un montón de países que no son potencias nucleares actualmente. Y bajando algunos que sí lo son.

Eso va a ser un problema.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



Y Rusia no se va a rendir, porque la contra respuesta está ya decidida y ejecutada. Ahora todo queda en manos del Señor


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, ¿qué cambiaría en el conflicto con Ucrania si declaran formalmente la guerra?



Para empezar usar mas personal y armamento. Hasta ahora apenas usan a 100.000 hombres.


----------



## Martok (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Algo se va a anunciar el día 9 o algo ocurrirá pero no creo que no pase nada



En el momento de que la propaganda occidental empezó hacerse eco del evento me quedo claro que no se va anunciar nada especial ese día mas allá de un discurso de autoafirmacion.


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

❗El ejército ucraniano en Azovstal en Mariupol está bloqueado de forma segura, Rusia está lista para aceptar su rendición y garantizar la salida de los civiles que quedan allí - Shoigu

“De acuerdo con las instrucciones del Comandante en Jefe Supremo, los restos de los militantes ubicados en la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal están bloqueados de forma segura a lo largo de todo el perímetro de este territorio. Las repetidas propuestas a los nacionalistas de liberar a los civiles y deponer las armas con la garantía de salvar vidas y un trato digno de acuerdo con el derecho internacional han sido ignoradas por ellos. Continuamos con estos intentos”, dijo Shoigu.

¿Qué más dijo Shoigu?

- todo transporte de la OTAN con armas que llegue a Ucrania se considera objetivo de destrucción;

- en la actualidad, unidades del ejército ruso, junto con la milicia popular de la LPR y la DPR, están ampliando el control sobre los territorios de estas repúblicas;

- 11 mil personas, 131 armas y 77 aviones participarán en el desfile militar en la Plaza Roja el 9 de mayo;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa durante la operación especial continuarán cumpliendo con todas las tareas establecidas por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Eslovaquia está aumentando el contingente de la OTAN en su territorio. Otros 900 soldados de la República Checa, Eslovenia, Alemania y Estados Unidos llegarán pronto al país. 

t.me/epoddubny/10349


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y no habéis pensado que es la declaración de guerra a Europa Occidental, apoyada por Irán, Argelia, Hungría y algún país más?. Hemos estado entregando nuestro stock de armamento a Ucrania ...con lo que va a ser un paseo militar.



Yo antes de declarar la guerra a la OTAN empezaría por declarar que he sido capaz de tomar una ciudad a 20 km de mi frontera y de mayoría rusófona, como Járkov.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> El Presidente reelecto de Francia, Enmanuel Macron, se enfrentó con políticos de izquierda similares a los nuestros. A continuación lo que les dijo después de una votación que le fue favorable:
> 
> "Hoy hemos derrotado la frivolidad y la hipocresía de los intelectuales progresistas. De esos que el pensamiento único es el del que todo lo sabe, y que condena la política mientras la practica. Desde hoy no permitiremos mercantilizar un mundo en el que no quede lugar para la cultura: Desde 1968 no se podía hablar de moral.
> 
> ...



¿A quién quiere engañar ese dictador de mierda?


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



3) alianza china rusia


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Otro soldado de las AFU que se ha rendido relata las órdenes criminales del mando de disparar contra las casas de los civiles. Los que se negaron fueron fusilados por su propia gente.

[...] Los saqueos florecieron, las niñas fueron violadas...

t.me/epoddubny/10350
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

No os parece curioso que la EU, que tanto presume de universalidad, derechos humanos, diálogo, entendimiento, blah, blah no haya ni siquiera mencionado una solución negociada para acabar con el desastre humanitario?. Sólo les preocupa enviar armas para que palmen rusos/ucranianos y el estrangulamiento financiero de Rusia.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Eslovaquia está aumentando el contingente de la OTAN en su territorio. Otros 900 soldados de la República Checa, Eslovenia, Alemania y Estados Unidos llegarán pronto al país.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/10349



Los perros de la guerra se están preparando. El desenlace es inevitable. ¿Cómo es posible que Europa se haya vendido de esa forma? ¿Las 30 monedas de plata que les han dado les merece la pena?


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Aparte de las subestaciones de tracción de importancia estratégica y los almacenes con suministros de la OTAN, en Lviv también hay importantes instalaciones militares aún en funcionamiento:

La ▪ planta de blindaje de Lviv ya fue objeto de un ataque con misiles el 26 de marzo. Sin embargo, tras los trabajos de reconstrucción, la empresa vuelve a reparar armas y equipos militares en varios turnos.

▪ Los edificios de la Academia de las Fuerzas Terrestres Nacionales en la calle Héroes de Maidan nunca han sido bombardeados desde el inicio del SAO. El entrenamiento del personal de las AFU continúa en ellas hasta el día de hoy.

Las coordenadas exactas están disponibles en nuestro canal privado.
#Lviv #Ucrania #objetivos
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/46869


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no es Siria, ni las FFAA ucranianas son el ISIS, mas allá de sus grupos fanáticos y terroristas...
> Ucrania es la apuesta definitiva de la Otan. No la van a dejar caer, lo vienen planeando desde 1991...
> Si Ucrania, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la Otan, aunque Rusia se tome todo el Dombas, y el sur de Ucrania hasta Odessa. Rusia ha perdido.



Por que? 

Qué ha perdido?


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

*Como China hará un by-pass a US y porqué aun no le interesa que el dólar caiga.*

China esta invirtiendo gran parte de sus reservas en dólares en Sudamérica, necesita tiempo por la cuantía de dólares que posee, pero los esta convirtiendo en inversiones hacia Sudamérica sin importarle demasiado los resultados, simplemente para aproximarlos a su área de influencia.

USA se ve impotente hacia esa avalancha de inversiones chinas, inversiones que muchas sirven para comprar productos USA, incluso armas, pero al menos son productos tangibles no meros trozos de papel y China mantiene un derecho de retorno, sea por esos productos, las instalaciones o la compra de bienes, como dice el dicho "de perdidos al rio".









How China Beat Out the U.S. to Dominate South America


No province is too small or remote for Beijing’s careful attention.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> los padres de la Greta ya han cambiado de manos las inversiones. Son los primeros que habrán catado el cambio del discurso.
> 
> Así que Greta ya está "reinventándose".



Ahora va a ser Greta La Leñadora . Y tendrá de mascota a un castor que se llamará Putin.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Wall Street Journal: *Volodymyr Zelenskiy hablará en la reunión de emergencia de la OTAN el jueves.*
> 
> También tiene la intención de mantener negociaciones con el líder chino Xi Jinping.



Porque callas a mi tontolaba? 
Te gusta esto? A mi si, tomate hemoal sionazi!



Tus amigos nanzis, follan ninos y violan mujeres esto es lo que los hijos de puta de este foro apoyais a los ukronanzis, una legion de criminales y terroristas sin pudor alguno capaces de poner bombas hasta en los cuerpos de los companeros fallecidos, verguenza no tienen, cabronazo


Von der Leyen, la misma que interpretó a la senora sorpresa cuando se giró al "ver" a los muertos en Bucha. Tiene ademas de pasado nazi, un pasado bastante cuestionable, es otra hija de puta (con 7 hijos: )









The Aristocratic Ineptitude of Ursula Von Der Leyen


How the EU president’s family connections explain her rise to power—and failures using it during the pandemic.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



Nos quedan unos días de asueto. Disfrutad mientras.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 May 2022)

El rublo en máximos frente al euro desde 2017


Algo va a pasar... No van a dejar que siga la tendencia


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Hablando de Járkov, los rusos han bombardeado los columpios de los niños.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

* Red de aeródromos en funcionamiento de Ucrania*

Hemos realizado un análisis exhaustivo de la red de aeródromos de Ucrania y hemos podido identificar al menos 30 aeródromos y aeropuertos que, según los informes de fuentes locales, siguen funcionando activamente y se utilizan con fines militares.

Se utilizan tramos de carreteras de aeródromos, pistas de aeropuertos civiles y, en algunos casos, carreteras sin pavimentar.

▪Siete aeropuertos y aeródromos atacados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen siendo operativos.

▪▪Nueve aeródromos y campos de aviación están situados en relativa proximidad a la zona de operaciones de combate y es probable que se utilicen como reservas.

▪ Siete aeropuertos y aeródromos del centro de Ucrania se basan en la aviación táctica y los vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

▪En siete aeropuertos y aeródromos del oeste de Ucrania es probable que se realicen entrenamientos de vuelo y defensa aérea.

Un mapa detallado está disponible aquí

Una lista detallada de coordenadas está disponible en nuestro canal privado

#aviación #mapa #Ucrania #objetivos
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/46870


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no es Siria, ni las FFAA ucranianas son el ISIS, mas allá de sus grupos fanáticos y terroristas...
> Ucrania es la apuesta definitiva de la Otan. No la van a dejar caer, lo vienen planeando desde 1991...
> Si Ucrania, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la Otan, aunque Rusia se tome todo el Dombas, y el sur de Ucrania hasta Odessa. Rusia ha perdido.



Un gilipollas diciendo que los nazis ucropitecos no son como el isis, el lerdo este no se ha enterado de que por este hilo ya se ha publicado en 2 posts sueltos fotografias en ucraniano del mismo manual que usa el Isis y demas franquicias prosionistas/otanicas. Vete a tomar por culo desinformador. Mejor te vas al ijnore, subnormal.


----------



## juanmanuel (4 May 2022)

El 9 de mayo va a ser el dia en que se conmemore que la tierra dio una vuelta mas alrededor del sol. No le veo yo nada especial como para iniciar la 3ª guerra mundial o algo asi.
Aunque si se inicia un conflicto global podriamos ponerle guerra mundial Z, hasta hay una pelicula y todo.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Porque callas a mi tontolaba?
> Te gusta esto? A mi si, tomate hemoal sionazi!
> 
> 
> ...



que envidia me da la HDP, ya me gustaría a mí poder tener 7 hijos


----------



## dedalo00 (4 May 2022)

Dedicado a Inna Afinogenova (Ahí les va)


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> 3) alianza china rusia



4) nada. en cuestiones de guerra no se anuncia nada.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 May 2022)

Orcorrusos grabados mientras desvalijaban una casa.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ahora va a ser Greta La Leñadora . Y tendrá de mascota a un castor que se llamará Putin.



Ahora es cuando occidente va a ser ecológico de verdad. Porque va a consumir una puñetera kk. Bueno, ella quizás no pero si que vamos a hacer caso los demás a lo que nos mandaba. No veas tu la reducción de huella ecológica cuando no tengas combustibles y como bajan las basuras de plásticos y cartones.

Así que ha ganado, pero de casualidad.


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ha publicado imágenes del lanzamiento de misiles de crucero Kalibr contra objetivos militares en Ucrania.

"La tripulación de un submarino de la Flota del Mar Negro lanzó dos misiles de crucero Kalibr desde el mar Negro sobre objetivos terrestres en Ucrania", dijo el Ministerio en un comunicado.

Las imágenes, tomadas a distancia, muestran el lanzamiento del segundo misil. Se pueden ver dos huellas de munición en el cielo.
Ígor Konashénkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, dijo que, durante un período de 24 horas, las fuerzas armadas rusas utilizaron armas de precisión de largo alcance, tanto aéreas como marítimas, para destruir seis subestaciones eléctricas cercanas a estaciones de ferrocarril, a través de las cuales se suministraban armas y municiones estadounidenses y europeas a las tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo
> 
> La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán
> 
> ...



No lo veo así, cuanto más dure el conflicto las contradicciones van a crecer en occidente, con una inflación galopante y no estando acostumbrados a vivir en duras situaciones. En cuanto a la "inteligencia" occidental ha quedado claro que esta a millones de años luz de lo que vemos en las películas de Hollywood y el armamento enviado a ucrania es material anticuado y que no es posible suplirlo de la logística que se necesita, esto no es Berlín de 1949, no basta un puente aéreo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Cosas que dicen los amerricanos:




Esta es interesante:

_Mucha atención hoy sobre los ataques con misiles de Rusia en el oeste de Ucrania alrededor de Lviv. El Pentágono evalúa que Rusia está tratando de sacar la energía eléctrica necesaria para operar los ferrocarriles. “Ambas partes dependen del ferrocarril para reabastecerse”, dijo el alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU._


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

"¡Esta es la bandera por la que murieron mis padres!"

Ciudad de Nalchik, República de Kabardino-Balkaria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46871


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No os parece curioso que la EU, que tanto presume de universalidad, derechos humanos, diálogo, entendimiento, blah, blah no haya ni siquiera mencionado una solución negociada para acabar con el desastre humanitario?. Sólo les preocupa enviar armas para que palmen rusos/ucranianos y el estrangulamiento financiero de Rusia.



Estos son los hechos:

1) La supuesta Europa democrática ha estado apoyando y entrenando a fanáticos nazis.
2) No solo eso, sino que además ha estado colaborando intensamente en la creación de armas biológicas en la frontera de Rusia.
3) La Unión Europea está condenando a la miseria a miles y miles de europeos de forma consciente.
4) La Unión Europea ha lanzado todos sus medios de comunicación hacía una campaña de intoxicación brutal donde se miente y no se permite la disidencia.
5) La Unión Europea está aprobando leyes que privan la libertad de sus ciudadanos.
6) La Unión Europea ha censurado webs y medios de información extranjeros: Nunca se había hecho esto antes.
7) La Unión Europa se está poniendo como blanco, lanzadera y escenario de una más que segura guerra mundial.
8) La Unión Europea está, deliberadamente, yéndose a la ruina.
9) La Unión Europea está acogiendo a miles de soldados y armamento de naciones extranjeras (Estados Unidos y el reino unido).
10) La Unión Europea está yendo de cabeza a una confrontación deseada contra la mayor potencia nuclear de la historia.

Estos son los hechos.

Estas son mis dos preguntas:

1) ¿Por qué?
2) ¿Cómo podemos evitar todo esto?


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No hace muchos años el PM indio circulaba en este juguete, que es una copia de un coche inglés de los 50 que aún hoy te encuentras por las calles indias de taxi o de coche particular.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047443
> ...



En uno de esos cacharros me recorrí el Sur de la India durante el verano de 1.994. Qué tiempos.....!


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

*MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Los vehículos de la OTAN que lleguen a Ucrania con armas y equipo militar para las tropas ucranianas serán eliminados, declaró el ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú.*

"Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN siguen suministrando armas a Ucrania. Me gustaría señalar que cualquier convoy de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte que llegue al país con armas o material para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas será considerado por nosotros como un objetivo legítimo a destruir ", dijo en una videoconferencia.
Shoigú destacó que durante la operación especial en Ucrania los militares rusos "muestran coraje y valentía, cumplen con honor su deber militar y garantizan la seguridad de la población de Donbás".

"Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia seguirán cumpliendo todas las tareas establecidas por el Comandante Supremo", enfatizó el ministro.
Además, comunicó que los militares rusos están controlando Mariúpol.

"El Ejército ruso está controlando Mariúpol, importantísimo centro industrial y de transporte del mar de Azov, la vida pacífica vuelve a esta ciudad y a otros territorios de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk liberados de los nacionalistas ucranianos", dijo.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, comunicó el 16 de abril que Mariúpol fue liberado de los militares ucranianos, los mercenarios extranjeros y los neonazis del grupo Azov (Rusia abrió expedientes penales contra los integrantes de ese grupo) y que los restos de ese batallón neonazi están bloqueados en la acería Azovstal.

Shoigú confirmó hoy que los remanentes del cuerpo militar ucraniano que siguen en el recinto de esa planta metalúrgica están bloqueados en todo su perímetro.

"De acuerdo con el encargo que dio el comandante en jefe, los neonazis restantes atrincherados en la zona industrial fueron bien bloqueados a lo largo de todo el perímetro del recinto de la acería Azov. Los nacionalistas menospreciaron nuestras repetidas propuestas de dejar salir a los civiles y deponer las armas recibiendo garantías de conservación de la vida y un trato humano de acuerdo con las normas del derecho internacional. Proseguiremos nuestros intentos de lograrlo", refirió.


----------



## bigmaller (4 May 2022)

Pierden un mal cliente. 

Ok


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cosas que dicen los amerricanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es doble mensaje: una a la otan por si intentan atacar tranistria y otra dejando claro que los suministros de la otan para los ukropitecos seran atacados como ha pasado.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no es Siria, ni las FFAA ucranianas son el ISIS, mas allá de sus grupos fanáticos y terroristas...
> Ucrania es la apuesta definitiva de la Otan. No la van a dejar caer, lo vienen planeando desde 1991...
> Si Ucrania, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la Otan, aunque Rusia se tome todo el Dombas, y el sur de Ucrania hasta Odessa. Rusia ha perdido.



¿ por ? El resultado se vera cuando callen las armas.

Si Rusia llega al rio, Incuyendo Jarkov sera una victoria épica. 

Si libera las 2 republicas, y mantiene lo que tiene, una gran victoria. 

Si negocia y retrocede una derrota , y si lo hace sin tener las dos republicas una derrota total que supongo le costaria el puesto y quizas la cabeza a Putin.

Lo que hagan o dejen de hacer los otros paises no importa, de hecho precisamente todo esto ha demostrado lo qeu algunos deciamos ...al final las nucleares. En un conflicto que amenace a Rusia , se llega rapido a tablas, que Finlandia o Suecia esten o no en el otro bando es irrelevante. Son 4 misiles más.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cosas que dicen los amerricanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a esa conclusión habíamos llegado nosotros sin cobrar una morterada del Pentágono. El Pentágono es la mayor estafa y ruina que tiene USA.


----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

PARA CUANDO LOS NFT's de la BABUSHKA??
Mira que me extraña que en OpenSea no haya una colección de NFT's de la Babushka valiente en cuestión.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Una nueva investigación de AP sugiere que unas 600 personas murieron en el ataque aéreo ruso en el Teatro Dramático Mariupol. 

Seiscientas personas, en un edificio señalado visiblemente desde el aire como refugio para mujeres y niños. 

Una horrible masacre intencionada.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PARA CUANDO LOS NFT's de la BABUSHKA??
> Mira que me extraña que en OpenSea no haya una colección de NFT's de la Babushka valiente en cuestión.



A mí lo que me extraña es que nuestro amigo ZHU no la haya puesto en su avatar.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Nunca va a haber paz y nunca se van a levantar las sanciones. Esto está escrito en muchos informes filtrados de la CIA y la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí solo hay dos salidas:
> 
> 1) Rendición de Rusia.
> 2) Guerra nuclear.



Te doy la razon. 

Pero te queda un escenario, el más simple y el más clasico. 

3) Putin deja de hacer el Putin , moviliza en serio a los suyos , vuela los puentes, saca lo gordo y llega al rio en 15 dias. Todo esto aderezado por el corte total de exportaciones a occidente.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

El portavoz de Putin, Dmitry Peskov, confirma que Rusia anunciará la movilización general el 9 de mayo.


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

En realidad que % de material que se envía es eliminado o capturado? Como afirma el gran Lavrov


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

*MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Occidente hace todo lo posible para desviar la atención de la existencia de fuerzas neonazis en Ucrania, declaró la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova.*

"Observamos una reacción que desvía la atención de la comunidad internacional del problema y se enfoca específicamente en lo que no constituye un problema", dijo Zajárova a la emisora de radio Sputnik.

La portavoz destacó que Rusia intentó en más de una ocasión centrar la atención de la comunidad internacional en la existencia de los neonazis en Ucrania, y recordó la última declaración sobre el tema del ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, hecha el 1 de mayo.

Zajárova señaló que Moscú trató de "explicar, apelar a algún tipo de empatía, simpatía y comprensión del problema", sin embargo, estos esfuerzos fueron en vano.

El 1 de mayo, Lavrov, en una entrevista con la compañía televisiva italiana Mediaset, criticó las afirmaciones de que en Ucrania no hay problemas relacionados con el nazismo dado que el presidente de ese país, Volodímir Zelenski, es de origen judío.

"Puedo equivocarme, pero [Adolf] Hitler también tenía sangre judía", dijo.

Lavrov, citado por la página web de la Cancillería rusa, destacó que pertenecer a los judíos "no significa absolutamente nada, los sabios judíos dicen que los antisemitas más ardientes por lo general son los propios judíos".

Además, el canciller calificó de significativa la cantidad de neonazis que luchan en grupos como el batallón Azov en Ucrania.

El 2 de mayo, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Israel convocó al embajador ruso en Tel Aviv, Anatoli Víktorov, para que explicara las declaraciones de Lavrov.

El ministro de Exteriores israelí, Yair Lapid, calificó los comentarios de su homólogo ruso como "imperdonables e indignantes, y un terrible error histórico", y agregó que "los judíos no se suicidaron en el Holocausto" ni se les puede culpar de antisemitas


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, ¿qué cambiaría en el conflicto con Ucrania si declaran formalmente la guerra?



No lo sé . Pero en este tipo de hechos , a veces , las formalidades pueden ser tremendamente importantes. Hasta este momento , Rusia , oficialmente , solamente ha realizado una operación militar limitada para defender los derechos esenciales y la vida de la minoría rusa que vive en Ucrania sometida y maltratada y que estaba siendo masacrada por las propias Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.


----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

Por cierto no os parece Von der leyen lo más parecido a un Drako? Además de que seguro que ha estado en sacrificios humanos por suiza y Bélgica, que es donde más se hacen. De eso Borrel sabe tb


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

parece que los encerrados en azovstal se han quedado sin comunicarse con kiev o al menos eso dicen , ojo al dato¡¡¡

*Ucrania dice que las comunicaciones con los combatientes atrapados en Azovstal se han interrumpido*

MIÉRCOLES, 04 MAYO 2022 - 17:05
El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boichenko, anunció el miércoles que los funcionarios ucranianos ya no tienen contacto de comunicación con los dos mil combatientes de Azov que se calcula que aún se esconden debajo de la cavernosa planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol.
También se cree que cientos de civiles siguen atrapados allí y se están quedando sin alimentos, agua y suministros. Como detallamos el martes , por primera vez en el enfrentamiento de semanas por el complejo en expansión, *las fuerzas rusas atacaron la planta cuando los combatientes de Azov emergieron brevemente y, según los informes, establecieron posiciones de fuego* .
Estos tiroteos esporádicos han continuado, como parte del enfrentamiento final por Azovstal, y mientras los militantes ucranianos atrapados prometen luchar hasta el final, rechazando las demandas rusas de salir inmediatamente y rendirse. Unos pocos cientos de civiles también han sido sacados de manera segura durante los últimos días bajo los altos el fuego negociados por la ONU y la Cruz Roja.


_Vía Reuters_
El alcalde de Mariupol, Boichenko, ha emitido una nueva declaración : "Hoy hay *fuertes batallas en el territorio de nuestra fortaleza* , en el territorio de Azovstal. Nuestros valientes muchachos están defendiendo esta fortaleza, pero es muy difícil, porque la artillería pesada y los tanques están disparando a todos". sobre la fortaleza; la aviación está trabajando, los barcos se han acercado y también están disparando contra la fortaleza".
De los cerca de 30 niños que se dice que están atrapados entre los civiles que aún están debajo de la planta, dijo: "Están esperando un nuevo procedimiento de negociación y una nueva misión de evacuación", y describió un bombardeo constante de artillería rusa en el complejo.
El alcalde confirmó que cualquier contacto con los que están dentro se ha *'oscurecido'* ...


> “Lamentablemente hoy *no hay conexión con los muchachos, no hay conexión para entender qué está pasando, si están a salvo o no* . Ayer hubo conexión con ellos, hoy no más”.



En medio de informes recientes de los medios occidentales de que los rusos habían "asaltado" Azovstal durante la noche, el Kremlin emitió un comunicado rechazando esta narrativa.

“Ha habido una orden pública del comandante supremo [el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin] para cancelar el asalto; no hay asaltos”, dijo el miércoles el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.
Peskov explicó: “Vemos que hay agravantes asociados con el hecho de que los militantes van a posiciones de tiro. Estos intentos son reprimidos muy rápidamente. No hay nada más que decir aquí todavía".
_Los medios ucranianos alegan que los rusos planean realizar un desfile del 'Día de la Victoria' en la ciudad capturada de Mariupol..._

A pesar de lo que parece ser una creciente desesperación por parte de los combatientes ucranianos atrapados y rodeados, el enfrentamiento aún podría durar días, o incluso semanas más, dependiendo de la cantidad de suministros que tengan, incluidas las municiones.
La desesperación fue capturada en la siguiente entrevista de CNN con un miembro de Azov :


> _Los combatientes dentro de la planta sitiada están “compartiendo agua y comida” con los civiles, pero el tiempo se acaba, dijo a CNN el subcomandante del Regimiento Azov de Ucrania, Svyatoslav Palamar, el lunes por la noche.
> “Estamos extremadamente cortos de suministros en términos de agua y alimentos. No puedo decirles con certeza cuánto queda… pero les puedo asegurar que estamos ahorrando, muy temerosos sin agua y comida, y sobre todo municiones”, dijo Palamar, quien se encuentra dentro de la planta._



Agregó: “ *Si (lo peor) llega a lo peor y nos quedamos sin comida, estaremos atrapando pájaros* y haremos todo lo posible para mantenernos firmes”.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Por cierto no os parece Von der leyen lo más parecido a un Drako? Además de que seguro que ha estado en sacrificios humanos por suiza y Bélgica, que es donde más se hacen. De eso Borrel sabe tb



Amplia más lo de los sacrificios humanos (en serio). Yo ya a estas alturas y viendo lo surrealista de la situación me lo creo todo.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (4 May 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Amplia más lo de los sacrificios humanos (en serio). Yo ya a estas alturas y viendo lo surrealista de la situación me lo creo todo.



Uf eso es duro de exponer, sólo decirte que muchos políticos estaban también implicados junto con el mencionado en lo de Alcacer. Pero no oficialmente claro.

Lo de los sacrificios, había un vídeo de un ingeniero español llamado Conrado que afirmaba haber visto al rey en una ceremonia de estas medio transformado en reptil delante de un bb, duró muchos años el vídeo pero ya no lo encuentro, no está.


----------



## sisebuto (4 May 2022)

Enrique Delgado: Lo que hay y lo que viene.



¿Sancionar a Rusia o sancionarnos a nosotros mismos?


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Transcripcion en Ingles:
*The Illegal Balkan Wars and the Ukraine Parallel | The Schiller Institute*





schillerinstitute.com

Algunos fragmentos. Completo en





__





Las guerras ilegales de los Balcanes y el paralelo con Ucrania


Transcripcion en Ingles: https://schillerinstitute.com/blog/2022/04/27/the-illegal-balkan-wars-and-the-ukraine-parallel/ Presentación: Mike Billington: Este es Mike Billington con el Executive Intelligence Review. Hoy estoy entrevistando a Nebojša Malić para EIR y el Instituto Schiller, así...




www.burbuja.info





*Están atrapados en esta tierra de la-la de su propia creación, creyendo su propia propaganda sobre cómo "Rusia va a colapsar después de que Ucrania los derrote por completo"*. *Y los tanques ucranianos -que en este momento casi no existen- supongo que rodarán triunfalmente hacia Kursk o lo que sea*.

El propio Vučić dijo que esa guerra de 1999 fue "despreciable, mal juzgada, ilegal e inmoral", y señaló "lo ridículo, incluso estúpido que es que la OTAN culpe a Rusia de la agresión contra Ucrania, dada su propia historia." 

El tiro salió espectacularmente por la culata, porque esto fue lo que provocó un cambio de sentimientos en Rusia -la guerra de Yugoslavia, quiero decir- y expulsó a Yeltsin, lo obligó a dimitir y a entregar el poder a Putin

"Vale, tenemos esta propuesta de paz, hay un desastre humanitario en marcha, vamos a utilizar a la OTAN para hacer cumplir la propuesta de paz, para imponerla, en absoluta violación de todas las convenciones y del derecho internacional, y detenednos si podéis" 

La misión de la OSCE desplegada en Donetsk y Lugansk en 2014 y 2015 registraba sistemáticamente todas las violaciones del alto el fuego y decía: "Bien, la parte ucraniana ha disparado 150 proyectiles, la parte separatista ha disparado cinco; la gran mayoría de las violaciones fueron de los separatistas prorrusos"

ELK: Los EE.UU. inicialmente los reconoció como una organización terrorista, pero en el 98 revocó esa designación y dijo: "Oh, estos son resistentes legítimos y luchadores por la libertad". 

"Tenemos que hacer lo que hizo Croacia. Tenemos que armarnos y fingir que somos pacíficos y luego armarnos y entrenar a nuestras tropas y luego borrarlos de la faz de la tierra, como hizo Croacia en 1995." ¡Esto lo publicó en Facebook en 2014! 

Dos explicaciones: 

*Una es que los responsables son tan estúpidos que no ven lo que están haciendo, no pueden ver las consecuencias de segundo orden, y piensan que cortar el acceso de los rusos a los iPhones va a colapsar su sociedad. Podría colapsar la sociedad estadounidense, si eso ocurriera. ¿Es que no entienden a Rusia y básicamente están proyectando la sociedad estadounidense en ellos?*
*Una estratagema deliberada para arruinar el mundo, hundiéndolo deliberadamente en la pobreza y la desesperación, una especie de Great Reset, si se quiere, defendido por algunas luminarias del Foro Económico Mundial, que sabemos que han estado en contacto con todo tipo de políticos en Occidente, no sólo los que están en el poder, sino también los que están en la oposición, lo que explicaría por qué no hay oposición política a ninguna de estas locuras, o casi ninguna. *



Toda esta guerra informativa ucraniana que supuestamente está ganando Kiev, se está librando con el público occidental. No se está librando contra Rusia. Ni siquiera se está librando contra los ucranianos reticentes. 

Ya existe una especie de guerra entre Estados Unidos y sus aliados, vasallos -como quiera decirse- y Rusia. Las sanciones son una guerra. Los embargos económicos, los bloqueos, han sido reconocidos desde hace tiempo como un acto de guerra.


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ por ? El resultado se vera cuando callen las armas.
> 
> Si Rusia llega al rio, Incuyendo Jarkov sera una victoria épica.
> 
> ...



La guerra en Siria y en Ucrania son contra la Otan...en Siria intentaron quitarle el acceso al mediterraneo, en Ucrania al mar Negro...(pero eso ya estaba resuelto con la toma de Crimea)

El problema en Ucrania es tener la Otan en las fronteras, si luego de la guerra Finlandia se une a la Otan, Rusia ha provocado lo contrario de lo que perseguía...

Volvamos al principio, Rusia creyo que lograria una victoria rapida y certera como en Georgia...entonces a nadie se le ocurriria entrar en la Otan...
Cayo en la trampa...la ofensiva fallida a kiev lo demuestra...
La unica salida para Rusia tal vez sea demostrar que el uso del arsenal nuclear no es solo una amenaza vacia...un uso de armas tacticas en Ucrania, (sin matar millones de civiles) sobre infraestructura clave (centrales electricas, aerodromos, puntos claves del sistema ferroviario, etc) Haria que Finlandia y Suecia se lo pensaran, sin necesidad de atacarlas...


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

БПЛА заснял танковый бой на славянском направлении


Беспилотник российской армии заснял танковый бой на славянском направлении.




anna-news.info





"batalla" de tanques, en realidad solo logro ver al ucraniano que acaba destruido. Pero la escena como otras muchas deja claro que hay escaramuzas pero no asaltos masivos ni batallas decisivas. Es una guerra de desgaste pero a nivel de peloton, como maximo compañia.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> 3) alianza china rusia



China no es de fiar . Está al acecho y se dejará caer sobre el que pierda esta pelea para devorarlo . Y a Siberia le tiene un cariño inmenso.


----------



## ccartech (4 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ese combatiente era un criminal de guerra que había asesinado a varios prisioneros Rusos rendidos e indefensos, lo reconocieron y debieron ejecutar por ello según lo que he podido informarme.



Es muy posible que haya sido eso, *nunca dije que era sistemático*.
También sabemos que nunca faltan locos a los que se le escapa la chaveta y matan por matar.
No es posible juzgar desde mi lugar. 
Si bien sabemos que estas cosas ocurren en ambos lados, la importancia de esta es que la dejaron documentada.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Amplia más lo de los sacrificios humanos (en serio). Yo ya a estas alturas y viendo lo surrealista de la situación me lo creo todo.



Siempre pensé que esas cuestiones eran un tanto exageradas; pero al mismo tiempo tengo la impresión de que la gentuza que ponen a "dirigir" los países y las instituciones mundiales, debe tener secretos inconfesables, que seguirán siendo secretos mientras hagan lo que se les ordena.

Lo que necesitamos son pruebas y/o confesiones, con eso ya se deslegitima de facto el poder que detentan, se habilita la desobediencia.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> China no es de fiar . Está al acecho y se dejará caer sobre el que pierda esta pelea para devorarlo . Y a Siberia le tiene un cariño inmenso.



Sería la leche que el anuncio fuese una alianza india-china-rusia-arabia saudita...para comerciar el petróleo etc en yuan digital, rublos....


----------



## Prophet (4 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los Servicios Secretos de Ucrania interceptan un audio de Rusia en el que se escucha "aquí han muerto más soldados rusos que en 4 años en Chechenia"*
> El Servicio de Seguridad de *Ucrania* (SBU) afirma haber interceptado una comunicación entre un soldado ruso y un amigo suyo en la que el ejército dice que *Rusia* ha perdido más vidas de soldados en *Ucrania* que en 4 años en Chechenia, según informa la CNN.
> 
> En el audio, el soldado expresa su descontento porque los miembros de élite de la Guardia Nacional Rusa Rosgvardiya y la Fuerza Especial de Policía de Omon han abandonado *Ucrania*. "Son malditamente inútiles", dice. "Ellos están regresando. Todos estos 'fantásticos' combatientes de las fuerzas especiales que teníamos se han retirado, han huido a Rusia y se niegan a continuar", añade.
> ...



Y que en Stalingrado


----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Son todos fieles putitas obedientes al amo acompañado de un odio rusofobo criminal, si pudieran arrasarian Rusia.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ostiasputa. Mis condolencias, aunque sea con retraso. Mi padre se tiro 3 semanas ingresado y aguanto relativamente bien (93 años en aquel momento y no vacunado)



Gracias, y como mencione es un problema genético así como una persona mayor de +80 puede pasarlo medianamente "bien", un joven de +30 puede necesitar UCI ya que su cuerpo reacciona de manera muy agresiva al detectar al virus chino, y pocos salen de ese estado.


Harman dijo:


> Letonia está comprando rápidamente leña para sustituir el gas ruso
> 
> Los bálticos han recurrido a la antigua forma de calentarse y han decidido abastecerse de leña. Siguen encogiéndose de hombros ante el gas ruso.
> 
> ...



Los rusos van a vender la madera de exportación en rublos, así que la inflación va a seguir disparándose.


----------



## hartman (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son todos fieles putitas obedientes al amo acompañado de un odio rusofobo criminal, si pudieran arrasarian Rusia.



hostia esto me recuerda al perro de elda se habra levantado ya que llega tarde a la medienda?


----------



## coscorron (4 May 2022)

Un Martlet tiene un coste muy superior al del dron que han derribado... Creo que han hecho un mal negocio pero claro los misiles les sobran.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Estos son los resultados del día, ¡pero aún no es de noche!
Un depósito de petróleo sigue ardiendo, las AFU también atacaron varias zonas residenciales, hiriendo a más de 10 personas y matando a varios civiles, entre ellos una niña de 15 años.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46872

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La guerra en Siria y en Ucrania son contra la Otan...en Siria intentaron quitarle el acceso al mediterraneo, en Ucrania al mar Negro...(pero eso ya estaba resuelto con la toma de Crimea)
> 
> El problema en Ucrania es tener la Otan en las fronteras, si luego de la guerra Finlandia se une a la Otan, Rusia ha provocado lo contrario de lo que perseguía...
> 
> ...



Rusia es pesima en la guerra subterranea. Todo esto ocurre porque se dejo tumbar a un aliado que contaba con el apoyo de más 50% de la población y el ejercito. Vio como la OTAN le montaba un maidan sin hacer nada, salvo llamar a la "tranquilidad". De no ser por los prorrusos que se resistieron de forma casi suicida toda Ucrania ( quitando Crimea ) estaría en manos de los EEUU.

En esta , y lo dije el 2 dia faltaba un plan politico. Montas un presidente en el exilio creible, sobornas unos coroneleso generales( te hacen falta 4 tanques y un cambio de bandera ) , si no los encuentras te los inventas, te inventas la base y los ucranianos ( joder que tienen ucranianos a mantas en las republicas con los mismos tanques y las mismas armas ) y dices que hay un golpe. Te cargas las comunicaciones y matas o bombardeas continuamente al alto mando para que no reaccione. 

No hicieron nada de esto, porque posiblemente estaba todo pactado y los timaron. No es normal no atacar al ejerctio , soltar a los prisioneros, y luego parar a negociar cuando tienes la iniciativa. Esto mientras no cae un pepino sobre ningun mando conocido del enemigo.

Pero en la guerra real , pese a las trolas de los medios se salen. Han destruido el ejercito ucraniano que era potente de cojones. Y que si se mantiene es por la falta de decisión de Putin y por la ayuda de la OTAN.

No les hace falta demostrar que la amenaza es seria. ¿ ves a los yanquis vacilando con sus soldados en Kiev ? Pues eso demuestra a cualquiera que piense lo seria que es la amenaza. 


Lo que si les falta es controlar lo que queda de las republicas, pero estan en ello.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> China no es de fiar . Está al acecho y se dejará caer sobre el que pierda esta pelea para devorarlo . Y a Siberia le tiene un cariño inmenso.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo, los chinos se venderán al mejor postor, si bien son rivales de USA como dices también ansían los recursos de Siberia.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un hospital en la DNR, enterrando a personas bajo los escombros...

Otro crimen del régimen de Kiev. En el pueblo de Terny, en el distrito de Limansky de la República Popular de Donetsk, los militantes lanzaron un ataque de artillería contra la clínica del pueblo. Varias personas quedaron atrapadas bajo los escombros, cuatro fueron rescatadas. Se está especificando el número de víctimas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46873

Video en el enlace


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Después del UR-77 "Serpent Gorynych" se trabaja en Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46874

⚡Video⚡La "serpiente Gorynych" trabajó fuera de Azovstal ⚡​​Vea ahora una emisión especial del proyecto @wargonzo desde Azovstal, donde unidades de la DNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizan la máquina de desminado UR-77 "Gorynych Serpent" sobre las posiciones de los neonazis.​​El ataque provocó el incendio de las tuberías de la planta. Desnazificación del principal bastión de los combatientes de Azov en Mariupol en acción.​​t.me/wargonzo/6857​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo, los chinos se venderán al mejor postor, si bien son rivales de USA como dices también ansían los recursos de Siberia.



Dejen de decir estupideces, China ya está en guerra con USA, mediante ataques biológicos y terrorismo uigur. Todo eso son mierdas voxquimanas.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En primer lugar dejas de lado las realidades geográficas. Quien dice "Brasil" también puede decir "Iberoamérica" y hablas de 700 millones de personas y de un quito o sexto de la extensión territorial del mundo.
> 
> Por el otro, Brasil es una de las 10 mayores economías mundiales. Pero eso cambia con el tiempo y no tiene mucho sentido *que sea el único criterio*. Básicamente hay que balancear población, geografía y economía.
> 
> Una organización pensada para 100 o 200 años, no puede guiarse con los criterios "actuales". Inglaterra era aún un Imperio en 1945 y Japón o la India no existían... hoy tienes otra realidad completamente diferente.



Te olvidas de las materias primas y de eso sobra en Brasil y Sudamérica.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Aleksey Arestovich aún no ha confirmado el avance de los rusos a Azovstal.*

“En primer lugar, hay mucho relleno. En segundo lugar, hay muchas emociones. Es decir, no está claro quién dijo qué, y luego lo recogieron y se lo llevaron. Esperemos los mensajes oficiales, porque han sido revisados muchas veces. El Ministerio de Defensa revisa todo con mucho detalle para no engañar a la gente”, dijo.


----------



## rascachapas (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La guerra en Siria y en Ucrania son contra la Otan...en Siria intentaron quitarle el acceso al mediterraneo, en Ucrania al mar Negro...(pero eso ya estaba resuelto con la toma de Crimea)
> 
> El problema en Ucrania es tener la Otan en las fronteras, si luego de la guerra Finlandia se une a la Otan, Rusia ha provocado lo contrario de lo que perseguía...
> 
> ...



Realmente, el plan en Siria era deponer a Al Assad con una revolución de colorines. Una vez depuesto, poner un presidente pro-occidente para construir un gaseoducto desde los emiratos a Turquía para que Europa no dependiera tanto del gas ruso.

Todo esto que estamos viendo lleva planeándose desde tiempos de Obama.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo estoy en contra de los vetos y de los miembros permanentes, si es una organización de naciones no debe haber ninguna con más privilegios que otras.



Las naciones Unidas es una entidad caduca y cualquier otro intento parecido será más de lo mismo, lo único que funcionaria son bloques económicos.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Los bombardeos aéreos cubrieron ayer la mayor parte de las regiones de Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/5462


----------



## pgas (4 May 2022)

¿queréis una previsión a un mes en el saliente del Donbass??

1/ Análisis de las operaciones de ruptura en el Donbás. Hoy examino un poco más de cerca el estado de las operaciones a lo largo de la línea de operaciones que va de Izium a Popasna en el este de Ucrania para comprender mejor lo que se necesita para lograr un avance decisivo.
*. *

....//...

24/ Aun así, podríamos ver una situación que acabe así a finales de mayo o principios de junio si las fuerzas rusas son capaces de seguir avanzando poco a poco. Esta sería la mejor situación que los rusos podrían esperar ahora. Llegar a este punto culminará la fuerza que les queda.



25/ Es posible que en verano se produzca un prolongado asedio del conjunto urbano que va de Kramatorsk a Lysychansk. En cualquier caso, todavía quedan muchos combates sangrientos antes de que cualquiera de los dos bandos tenga una ventaja definitiva en el campo de batalla del Donbás. Será un largo verano. FIN









Thread by @JominiW on Thread Reader App


@JominiW: 1/ Analyzing Breakthrough Operations in the Donbas. Today I take a little closer look at the state of operations along the line of operations ranging from Izium to Popasna in east Ukraine to gain a better...…




threadreaderapp.com






si se desarrolla así incluso Strelkov rezongaría menos


----------



## ferrys (4 May 2022)

¿Disparaba al sol?


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Hay una alerta antiaérea en casi toda Ucrania. Se informa de potentes explosiones en Dnipro y Zaporizhzhya. Esperamos los detalles.

t.me/Soldierline/5463


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Uf eso es duro de exponer, sólo decirte que muchos políticos estaban también implicados junto con el mencionado en lo de Alcacer. Pero no oficialmente claro.
> 
> Lo de los sacrificios, había un vídeo de un ingeniero español llamado Conrado que afirmaba haber visto al rey en una ceremonia de estas medio transformado en reptil delante de un bb, duró muchos años el vídeo pero ya no lo encuentro, no está.



Es complicado separar el polvo de la paja y lo "magufo" de lo real, lo que sí es cierto es que casi todos los presidentes y personas influyentes de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido han pasado por una especie de "ritual" en el cual se invoca a Moloc (sinónimo de Baal) el cual es un demonio muy antiguo.
Hay bastantes documentos gráficos e incluso movidas con este tema en los correos de Hillary Clinton filtrados por Wikileaks.

Se cree que uno de los poderes que este "demonio" te da es el de la inteligencia. Uno de los símbolos de Moloc / Baal es la lechuza de la sabiduría. La cual incluso está representada de forma oculta en los billetes de dólar:






Este símbolo alcanza su máximo esplendor en la estatua erigida en los terrenos del famoso Club Bohemian Grove, donde los cachorros de la élite americana van a hacer sus fechorías: Está es una foto antigua, ya que el sitio está muy protegido y no te dejan acercarte.




Aquí hay un vídeo con muy mala calidad que alguien consiguió hacer Minuto 1:18:



El tema es que hay muchos documentos gráficos de ellos y mucha gente que ha estado allí lo confirma.
Esto podría ser una excentricidad de gente rica y poderosa, pero joder, estamos hablando de un culto al diablo.

¿En manos de quien coño estamos?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Europa ya se ha dado cuenta de a quién alberga

En la ciudad holandesa de Neuemeigen, unos vándalos destrozaron un cementerio militar escribiendo lemas antirrusos "Gloria a Ucrania" y "Azov "* directamente en las lápidas, además de dibujar esvásticas y banderas ucranianas en ellas.

El alcalde de Nimega, Hubert Bruls, ya ha reaccionado ante el incidente y ha calificado la acción de repugnante. Los atacantes aún no han sido detenidos.

*prohibido en la Federación Rusa.

t.me/Soldierline/5461

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ucrania no es Siria, ni las FFAA ucranianas son el ISIS, mas allá de sus grupos fanáticos y terroristas...
> Ucrania es la apuesta definitiva de la Otan. No la van a dejar caer, lo vienen planeando desde 1991...
> Si Ucrania, Finlandia y Suecia entran en la Otan, aunque Rusia se tome todo el Dombas, y el sur de Ucrania hasta Odessa. Rusia ha perdido.



Mas temprano que tarde, Suecia y Finlandia iban a entrara a la OTAN ya venían desde hace un tiempo haciendo guiños, lo triste para Suecia es que desmantelaran sus empresas armamentísticas, específicamente la SAAB y tendrán que comprar los F-35.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Los ucronazis acosan a un niño por escuchar canciones rusas

En Lviv, los "bull-patriots" locales acosaron a un refugiado de la región de Donetsk que escuchaba música rusa. No se avergonzó y respondió que nadie se lo prohibiría.

El ucraniano también le preguntó al joven: "¿Por qué no defiendes tu tierra allí?".

Indicativo. Para un residente de Lviv, Donbas no es su tierra. Es el país de los "separatistas que escuchan música rusa".

t.me/Soldierline/5460

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

Fácil de explicar. Cultura del esfuerzo y apoyo mutuo, y que tienen, sobre todos los ashkenazis, un CI mayor que la media. Lo raro sería que no llegaran a la cúspide. Son como chinos en versión inteligente.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Horrendo. El número de muertos por los crímenes de guerra de Putin también se suma al número de naciones y líderes que optaron por no hacerle frente a tiempo. 

La inacción es una elección, que a menudo conduce a la muerte y al sufrimiento.


----------



## Zhukov (4 May 2022)

Un análisis que me ha llevado horas escribir, una exposición detallada de lo que es la guerra de posiciones, y que explica por qué todo va tan despacio y por qué no se ha hecho retroceder ya a los ucros del frente de Donbass y siguen bombardeando las ciudades desde las afueras

La guerra mecanizada y de maniobras de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es fácil de comprender para los no iniciados y es muy conocida, pero la guerra de posiciones de la Primera Guerra Mundial ya fue hace más de un siglo y ni es tan conocida ni fácil de comprender, pese a que es un problema que ha vuelto a aparecer de forma recurrente en todos los conflictos posteriores. 









Artillería y fortificaciones: problemas de la ofensiva rusa


Introducción Es un tema recurrente la perplejidad que produce que en esta guerra ciudades fortificadas o atrincheradas resistan durante tanto tiempo. Después de todo, hace un siglo de la Primera Gu…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Vivo en Estados Unidos y lógicamente puedo ver un dólar cuando me dé la gana: Es real. Pilla una lupa y miralo. Es raro de cojones.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Fácil de explicar. Cultura del esfuerzo y apoyo mutuo, y que tienen, sobre todos los ashkenazis, un CI mayor que la media. Lo raro sería que no llegaran a la cúspide. Son como chinos en versión inteligente.



Conozco Judíos de todas las razas y condiciones (sobre todo aquí en Nueva York) es muy raro eso de que tengan un CI mayor que la media. No puede ser ni educacionalmente ni genéticamente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Podrías echarle un ojo a su perfil antes de crucificarla por ser judía.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es complicado separar el polvo de la paja y lo "magufo" de lo real, lo que sí es cierto es que casi todos los presidentes y personas influyentes de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido han pasado por una especie de "ritual" en el cual se invoca a Moloc (sinónimo de Baal) el cual es un demonio muy antiguo.
> Hay bastantes documentos gráficos e incluso movidas con este tema en los correos de Hillary Clinton filtrados por Wikileaks.
> 
> Se cree que uno de los poderes que este "demonio" te da es el de la inteligencia. Uno de los símbolos de Moloc / Baal es la lechuza de la sabiduría. La cual incluso está representada de forma oculta en los billetes de dólar:
> ...



Que cosas, usted apoyando mi tesis trekkie sobre el demonio transdimensional, vaya, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Podrías echarle un ojo a su perfil antes de crucificarla por ser judía.



A nadie se le crucifica por ser Judío, yo mismo tengo amigos Judíos, Pero que entre la gente poderosa abunden constantemente los judíos es raro (incluso ellos me lo han dicho).


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Conozco Judíos de todas las razas y condiciones (sobre todo aquí en Nueva York) es muy raro eso de que tengan un CI mayor que la media. No puede ser ni educacionalmente ni genéticamente.



sí, si lo son, y conozco bastantes, aunque tengo un sesgo de muestra sobre el tipo de judíos que conozco.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que cosas, usted apoyando mi tesis trekkie sobre el demonio transdimensional, vaya, no me lo esperaba.



No apoyo la tesis, no creo que exista algo así (espero), pero parece ser que los que nos controlan si que lo creen. Y si ellos lo creen, date por jodido porque muchas de sus decisiones se van a tomar en base a sus creencias religiosas.

Y sino, ¿A cuenta de que nuestros dirigentes están tomando estas decisiones suicidas?


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Cherkasy, Zaporozhye, Dnipropetrovsk - nuevos ataques con misiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46875


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El rublo en máximos frente al euro desde 2017
> 
> 
> Algo va a pasar... No van a dejar que siga la tendencia



Dudo que pase nada pues se les acabaron las medidas de presión. Ahora les viene el bumerang de vuelta para darles en pleno hocico. Debe ser cosa del Karma...Es lo que tiene sembrar vientos de contínuo.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A nadie se le crucifica por ser Judío, yo mismo tengo amigos Judíos, Pero que entre la gente poderosa abunden constantemente los judíos es raro (incluso ellos me lo han dicho).



Henry Ford no se refería a "los judíos", sino a los que llamaba judió internacional, a esos era a los que acusaba de ser los titiriteros.


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No apoyo la tesis, no creo que exista algo así (espero), pero parece ser que los que nos controlan si que lo creen. Y si ellos lo creen, date por jodido porque muchas de sus decisiones se van a tomar en base a sus creencias religiosas.
> 
> Y sino, ¿A cuenta de que nuestros dirigentes están tomando estas decisiones suicidas?



Posiblemente a la desesperación de verse impotentes por primera vez en la Historia ante su oponente.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En diez años lo gano todo, si no hubiese muerto joven, su fama no seria la misma, empezo a "afrutarse", posiblemente habria empezado a perder batallas y territorios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente Viva imagen del maestro que hizo ese mural


----------



## HUROGÁN (4 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Es muy posible que haya sido eso, *nunca dije que era sistemático*.
> También sabemos que nunca faltan locos a los que se le escapa la chaveta y matan por matar.
> No es posible juzgar desde mi lugar.
> Si bien sabemos que estas cosas ocurren en ambos lados, la importancia de esta es que la dejaron documentada.



Encontré la noticia esta mañana en un blog Ruso y era ese indudablemente, decía literalmente... "fallecido a causa de sus heridas, tras ser identificado como el asesino de varios soldados prorusos prisioneros".

Venía señalado por una gran flecha roja sobreescrita sobre su cabeza, me abstuve de mirar la foto de su cadaver.

Además de que el asunto se magnifique y generalize para usarlo como arma propagandista, cuando son los fanáticos banderistas los que asesinan y torturan impunemente a soldados rendidos o capturados y a civiles generalizadamente y no solo con impunidad decretada oficialmente sino estimulando a ello.


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

Ojo con las medidas que las carga el ...alguien interesado como en los porcentajes, encuestas, PIB y demás trolas de este perro mundo.


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

Hace diez días, había entre 50 y 80 bombardeos y ataques con cohetes rusos en Kharkiv todos los días. Ahora, gracias a una contraofensiva ucraniana, el número se ha reducido a unos cinco. 

Mi informe sobre lo sucedido en estos pueblos liberados.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ojo con las medidas que las carga el ...alguien interesado como en los porcentajes, encuestas, PIB y demás trolas de este perro mundo.



Hace unos meses mi mujer (americana y progre ella) me dijo: ¡Es que los Judíos son más inteligentes que los demás!
Entonces yo le contesté: ¿Estás diciendo que los negros por el hecho de ser negros son más tontos?.... Y claro, se dio cuenta de la encerrona y se calló...


----------



## Snowball (4 May 2022)

El tema no está en la media

Mira la campana de Gauss lo amplia que es a niveles de +130 comparada con otras etnias...

Es decir, un blanco con una CI de 115, sería in superdotado si fuera ashkenazi


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> parece que los encerrados en azovstal se han quedado sin comunicarse con kiev o al menos eso dicen , ojo al dato¡¡¡
> 
> *Ucrania dice que las comunicaciones con los combatientes atrapados en Azovstal se han interrumpido*
> 
> ...



*¿como es posible que después de mil pasilllos para evacuar civiles, El ultimo de varios dias bajo supervision de la ONU y de la Cruz Roja, haya todavia niños y civiles en la planta?*


----------



## Oso Polar (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> China no es de fiar . Está al acecho y se dejará caer sobre el que pierda esta pelea para devorarlo . Y a Siberia le tiene un cariño inmenso.



China en Siberia? En mil años tal vez, pero como ciudadanos rusos.
China ya tiene muchos problemas en su propio territorio con los musulmanes y tibetanos, con la isla rebelde de Taiwán y con India en el Himalaya como para abrir otro frente en Siberia. Un poco perspectiva amigo.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Íhor Valériyovich* Kolomoiski*


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿como es posible que después de mil pasilllos para evacuar civiles, El ultimo de varios dias bajo supervision de la ONU y de la Cruz Roja, haya todavia niños y civiles en la planta?*



Son las familias de las ratas, formaban parte de la colonización maidana sobre el Donbass.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas barren el cinturón forestal de la región de Kharkiv
Los grupos de sabotaje de las AFU establecen posiciones como ésta, donde pueden permanecer durante semanas hasta que son encontrados y desnacionalizados. Los saboteadores utilizan vehículos ligeros como "Bugs" con ATGMs montados en ellos (principalmente "Stugna"). Los routers Wi-Fi modernos se encuentran a menudo en estas posiciones. Esta "bondad" ya no les sirve...

t.me/boris_rozhin/46881


----------



## Arraki (4 May 2022)

Están como locos por encontrar algo que funcione contra los Kaliber y Oxis


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2022)

Oliver Stone publica un breve análisis sobre la amenaza nuclear y la estrategia norteamericana contra Rusia (y China) - Diario16


El director de cine se pregunta si Estados Unidos está preparando el escenario para una explosión nuclear de bajo rendimiento




diario16.com


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Se confirma el ataque al puente Amur (viejo) en Dnipro. El cohete, según los informes preliminares, voló hacia el pilón. El puente es de dos niveles. Es un puente de carretera en la parte superior y un puente de ferrocarril en la parte inferior.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46880


----------



## Arraki (4 May 2022)

Don Bigotón y demás purria con recompensas de hace semanas.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue destruyendo infraestructuras de transporte para dificultar el suministro de armas y combustible desde Occidente
Puente ferroviario golpeado en Dnipropetrovsk

t.me/boris_rozhin/46877

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

Interesante, quizá ya habéis hablado de esto.



Esta tía creo que es diputada, ayer estaba calentita 

_Cualquiera que, como #Melnyk , describa al colaborador nazi #Bandera como "nuestro héroe" y haga una peregrinación a su tumba o defienda al batallón derechista #Asow como "valiente", en realidad todavía se describe con benevolencia como un " comprensivo nazi"._




Y hoy pide la expulsión del embajador por llamar a Scholz “salchicha de hígado ofendida”


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 May 2022)

añado esto

_¿Qué puede permitirse el embajador y cuánto debe soportar el canciller? Un tema que se está discutiendo en Alemania estos días. El motivo fue la declaración del embajador ucraniano Andriy Melnyk después de la entrevista del canciller Olaf Scholz con un canal de televisión alemán.
_



Se ve que está la cosa calentita (hilo)


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Según mis suscriptores en Dnipro, el ataque se llevó a cabo en el puente ferroviario de Amur, con el misil colocado en la entrada del puente desde el lado de la estación de tren.

t.me/sashakots/32197


----------



## ferrys (4 May 2022)

Otro video ucro donde no se ve absolutamente nada. Manda cojones. ¿Por que es todo tan vergonzoso?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (4 May 2022)

De traca, o el 9 de mayo peta todo o el 9 de mayo se acaba todo....como juegan con nosotros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (4 May 2022)

* Rusia avisa de que destruirá todas las armas que envíe la OTAN.
* Moscú prepara referéndums para finales de mayo.
* Cada vez más sabotajes destruyen industrias militares en Rusia.
* No hay electricidad ni agua en Lvov después de los ataques rusos.
* Rusia no va a tener reparos es usar armas de destrucción masiva.
* La CIA planifica secuestros, y asesinatos de opositores a Zelensky.
* Zelensky dice que van a intentar recuperar Crimea.
* 250.000 personas han huido ya de Odesa.
* Moscú asegura que la UE pagará un precio mayor por el petróleo.
* Rusia planea realizar un desfile militar en Mariúpol el 9 de mayo.
* 5,6 millones de refugiados han salido ya de Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Intel Slava Z
⚡Eslovaquia, Hungría, la República Checa y Bulgaria se opusieron 
a la imposición de un embargo de petróleo a Rusia.

Por este motivo, los representantes permanentes de los países de la UE 
no lograron llegar a un acuerdo sobre el embargo a la importación de petróleo ruso. 
Las conversaciones se reprogramaron para el 5 de mayo.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No os parece curioso que la EU, que tanto presume de universalidad, derechos humanos, diálogo, entendimiento, blah, blah no haya ni siquiera mencionado una solución negociada para acabar con el desastre humanitario?. Sólo les preocupa enviar armas para que palmen rusos/ucranianos y el estrangulamiento financiero de Rusia.



Matrix está fallando...


----------



## SkullandPhones (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante, quizá ya habéis hablado de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo para subnormales como tú.
LA FULANA:
* Política Exterior y Exportación de Armas y Desarme • MP, Política Exterior y Exportación de Armas y Desarme 





*


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos son los hechos:
> 
> 1) La supuesta Europa democrática ha estado apoyando y entrenando a fanáticos nazis.
> 2) No solo eso, sino que además ha estado colaborando intensamente en la creación de armas biológicas en la frontera de Rusia.
> ...



Todos los sistémas económicos nacen, crecen y mueren cumpliendo con una ley natural a la que no escapa la esfera de lo humano. Civilizaciones, culturas, arte, literatura, etc. van al compás de aquellos con el agravanbte del inevitable FATUM.
Ahora nos toca vivir los últimos coletazos del sistema capitalista y su transformación en otra cosa que no acaba de nacer aún, y sabemos que se trata de un proceso histórico inevitable e irreversible. Eso es todo. Los chinos con su milenaria tradición llaman a estos tiempos los tiempos interesantes, de ahí que con muy malaleche por su parte te deseen que vivas tiempos interesantes.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Matrix está fallando...



Está fallando para los que saben que existe Matrix e intentan evadirla, para los que no se han enterado es todo muuuy normal.


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Fácil de explicar. Cultura del esfuerzo y apoyo mutuo, y que tienen, sobre todos los ashkenazis, un CI mayor que la media. Lo raro sería que no llegaran a la cúspide. Son como chinos en versión inteligente.



Buen perro, toma una galletita.


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Agregó: “ *Si (lo peor) llega a lo peor y nos quedamos sin comida, estaremos atrapando pájaros*



Los famosos y mundialmente conocidos pajaritos subterráneos, supongo. La de gilipolleces que hay que leer.


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

. La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. sube los tipos de interés en 0,5 puntos, el mayor aumento en más de 20 años


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

parece que han empezado a bombardear algún puente del Dnieper, les ha costado aceptar la realidad


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Oliver Stone publica un breve análisis sobre la amenaza nuclear y la estrategia norteamericana contra Rusia (y China) - Diario16
> 
> 
> El director de cine se pregunta si Estados Unidos está preparando el escenario para una explosión nuclear de bajo rendimiento
> ...



Muy bien argumentado.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se confirma el ataque al puente Amur (viejo) en Dnipro. El cohete, según los informes preliminares, voló hacia el pilón. El puente es de dos niveles. Es un puente de carretera en la parte superior y un puente de ferrocarril en la parte inferior.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46880
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047571



He tenido que salir un rato para hablar con Putin, al final creo que le he convencido.


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esta lumbrera de zagala lo que tiene que hacer es importar más violadores para sus país, pues se ve que no tiene bastantes con las hornadas islamista que les metió USA. La madre que parió a todos los, las, lus, ellus politicos.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Ese poderio putiniano...
Ahora resulta que en la Casa Blanca culpan a los "hackers rusos" de la filtración
del fallo de la Corte Suprema sobre el aborto. "Para desviar la atención de su desastrosa invasión"
Que sabe nadie...


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Nikolskoye, cerca de Mariupol, ha recuperado su nombre original: Volodarskoye.

El asentamiento de tipo ciudad fue nombrado originalmente en honor al bolchevique V. Volodarskiy. En 2016, las autoridades ucranianas la rebautizaron como Nikolske en el marco de la descomunicación. Ahora, después de que el pueblo haya sido tomado por las fuerzas del DNR, ha recuperado su antiguo nombre.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46891





Todo tiene sentido. Ya en marzo, Pushylin emitió un decreto sobre la devolución de todos los nombres que existían en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk en el momento del referéndum de mayo de 2014.
Por lo tanto, todos los nombres de asentamientos y calles/prospectos/lugares/distritos se están retirando "tal cual".
Así que aquí sólo vemos la aplicación de la ley del DNR.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46892


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Se han lanzado nuev0s ataques.
Kiev (zona de Brovary) y Mykolaiv de nuevo (buscando el último alijo de aikos pero golpeando a las AFU)

t.me/boris_rozhin/46893


----------



## Teuro (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero es el segundo exportador del mundo. Es que es difícil hacer una lista que contente a todos. Brasil tiene importancia económica y se supone que un futuro importante. Esto no deja de ser un ejercicio pero es curioso como van a quedar las economías mundiales a 3 décadas vista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047418



A Brasil se le lleva presumiendo un futuro importante desde el mismo día que se independizó, y no ha ocurrido. Las proyecciones del 2050 que pone son para un "mundo feliz" de recursos ilimitados, nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Harman (4 May 2022)

Un cohete volando sobre el puente del Amur en Dnipropetrovsk.
Vídeo de CCTV.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46894

_Video en el enlace


Momento antes del impacto_


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Esta lumbrera de zagala lo que tiene que hacer es importar más violadores para sus país, pues se ve que no tiene bastantes con las hornadas islamista que les metió USA. La madre que parió a todos los, las, lus, ellus politicos.



Es un "Avatar" un clon: Una chortina guapa con el cerebro vacío. El típico producto de marketing puesto a dedo por la CIA (como la presidenta de Moldavia).


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Impacto directo. Pero tendran que mandar alguno más, son misiles de crucero, con un iskander lo hubieran tumbado totalmente.. Es la hostia la precisión. Ahora vendran los de la "chatarra" y tal.... Lastima esto lo podian haber hecho hacer semanas y con TODOS. 15, 20 misiles y hubieran aislado la zona del este.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

No sé por qué, siempre esperan a estas horas (ya debe ser inicio de la noche en Ucrania) para lanzar los misiles que ya no les quedan


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Impacto directo. Pero tendran que mandar alguno más, son misiles de crucero, con un iskander lo hubieran tumbado totalmente.. Es la hostia la precisión. Ahora vendran los de la "chatarra" y tal.... Lastima esto lo podian haber hecho hacer semanas y con TODOS.



A principios de los años ochenta los rusos podían lanzar una ojiva nuclear al otro extremo del mundo con una precisión de 30 metros. Imagínate ahora y desde mucho más cerca.


----------



## Roedr (4 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Impacto directo. Pero tendran que mandar alguno más, son misiles de crucero, con un iskander lo hubieran tumbado totalmente.. Es la hostia la precisión. Ahora vendran los de la "chatarra" y tal.... Lastima esto lo podian haber hecho hacer semanas y con TODOS.



Estos puentes son estructuras muy sólidas. Necesitan varios castañazos para tirarlos.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estos puentes son estructuras muy sólidas. Necesitan varios castañazos para tirarlos.



Con misiles de crucero si, con balisticos no. Pero son estructura estrechas , quizas los balisticos tengan dificil dar de pleno, los hay con cabeza optica qeu permiten ajuste fino seguro que los rusos tienen. De todas formas , es cuestión de repetir. Los de crucero son baratos pueden tirar 3 o 4 por puente ferroviario, que hay como 6. Si la otan sigue mandando , pues a por los de carretera. Este es doble.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exactamente igual que Lukashenko, te gusta más definirlo así?



Si aplicamos tu más que laxo concepto de "títere" a los líderes de la UE y muchos otros países concluiremos que hay un importante número de "títeres" de EEUU. Y lo serían en la misma medida que Yanukovych de Rusia



alfonbass dijo:


> Y dale, si tu y yo tenemos una relación comercial y ves que otra persona te da algo mejor, si yo voy a tocarte las narices tratando de impedir que hagas esos acuerdos, a que te enfadas y me mandas a tomar por culo?



Estás falseando la situación y los hechos y mira que antes me he molestado en exponértelos con links a noticias

1º Antes del acuerdo con las UE, Ucrania tenía importantes relaciones comerciales tanto con la UE como con Rusia
2º La UE propone un acuerdo comercial que le beneficia a la UE y perjudica a Rusia. Se avanza en las negociaciones pero no hay nada formalizado, ningún compromiso legal con la UE de firmar los acuerdos
3º Rusia pugna porque ese acuerdo no se formalice, propone acuerdos trilaterales y pone sobre la mesa una suculenta oferta que mejora la de la UE
4º La UE se niega a ningún tipo de negociación trilateral y luego apoya el golpe de estado. Logra su objetivo por este medio

Lo has falseado, presentando una contraoferta de Rusia como "tocar las narices". Y no encuentro otro motivo que la mala fe por tu parte


alfonbass dijo:


> Si nos ponemos, todo son cuestiones peliagudas, igual que un niño, al crecer aprende que no todo lo puede tener llorando, esto es lo mismo, queremos o no, que se trate a Rusia como uno más?





alfonbass dijo:


> Desde cuando he defendido yo una esfera de influencia americana? si lo que digo es exactamente lo contrario, *todos los países deben tener un derecho inalienable de tomar sus propias decisiones,* me da igual como se llamen o donde estén, jamás he defendido algo que no vaya por ese camino, no me considero "pro nada" o "folla nada"



Y en el mundo debería brillar un arcoiris maravilloso y deberíamos abrazarnos y darnos mucho, mucho cariñito. Los derechos inalienables de tomar sus propias decisiones no existen.

Has callado como una puta el golpe de estado que se folló el "derecho inalienable" de Ucrania a tomar sus propias decisiones

Pareces infantil y simplote en tus análisis, que están fuera de la realidad y de la esencia de las relaciones internacionales (lo que hay de HECHO: juegos y relaciones de poder, intereses, no "derechos inalienables" y polleces), pero luego eres muy selectivo para poner el foco en determinadas violaciones de esos "derechos inalienables"

Igual que al Teuro, se te ve el plumero



alfonbass dijo:


> Decir que cada país no debe ser intervenido es comerle la polla a USA? interesante...





alfonbass dijo:


> Es que esa afirmación la haces tu, y es análisis muy simple, hablamos de una sociedad de millones de personas, ningún estado tiene la capacidad de hacer mucho, lo que ocurre en Ucrania es una mezcla de muchos factores, también sociales, reducirlo a la política americano es simplista



Qué curioso. Mi análisis es muy "simple" pero cuando entramos en los hechos en sí (sin bajar a ese nivel es imposible analizar lo complejo), los falseas (la disputa por el acuerdo comercial) o los rehúyes e ignoras (el golpe de estado) y pretendes que todo se difumine hablando en abstracto de una multiplicidad de factores, como si no hubiera factores infinitamente más determinantes (el mismo golpe de estado: imposición por la fuerza de la la voluntad de una potencia extranjera en la política de Ucrania) que otros

En realidad el simplote eres tú, porque eres incapaz de ver el problema desde la perspectiva geopolítica y sobre todo geoestratégica (dialéctica de estados, maquinaciones y estrategias para incrementar el poder de los estados y hacer decrecer el de los estados enemigos), que es la más determinante en tanto que las acciones políticas tanto de EEUU como de Rusia se están tomando desde esa perspectiva


alfonbass dijo:


> Decir que cada país no debe ser intervenido es comerle la polla a USA? interesante...





alfonbass dijo:


> Abstenuto dijo:
> Cuando no se comprenden las causas de una guerra, cuando se malentienden DELIBERADAMENTE (para unificar a la sociedad contra el "tirano imperialista" y empujarla hacia una guerra que hacen ver como inevitable), es imposible ningún tipo de solución pacífica
> 
> Exacto



Comerle la polla a EEUU es hacer como si el golpe de estado respaldado por EEUU en Ucrania no hubiera existido y, por el contrario, elevar a la categoría de inaceptable intromisión imperialista la presión de Rusia y su contraoferta económica

Tu sesgo es tan jodidamente evidente que da casi vergüenza ajena



alfonbass dijo:


> Abstenuto dijo:
> ¿Hacer lo mismo que hacen los americanos? ¿De verdad cabe mayor cinismo que equiparar la sucesión reciente de guerras (intervención militar directa o por medio de proxies), revoluciones de color y golpes de estado de EEUU a miles de km de sus fronteras, sin ninguna *amenaza ni medio razonable a su seguridad*, con la invasión rusa de Ucrania que sí responde a una amenaza grave a Rusia?
> 
> Osea, que si Rusia hubiese invadido Mexico entonces si lo criticarías? qué distancia tiene que estar todo para que haya muertos buenos y malos?



Te lo pongo en negrita. La menor distancia a la que esté la potencia hostil es determinante en el grado de la amenaza estratégico-militar

Si Rusia o China establecen bases militares permanentes en Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua (estados hostiles a EEUU como Ucrania lo es a Rusia tras el golpe de estado de 2014), entenderé, desde la lógica estratégico-militar defensiva, que EEUU lo perciba como una amenaza militar grave y responda militarmente (o promoviendo un golpe de estado)



Lo que no os cabe en la cabeza es que el principal motivo de la invasión rusa es tratar de neutralizar una amenaza estratégico-militar grave. Y que cualquier país con una estrategia de seguridad seria y poderío suficiente, tratará de neutralizarla por la vía militar si el resto de medios a su disposición, incluidos los diplomáticos, no lo logran


alfonbass dijo:


> Abstenuto dijo:
> Con una actitud cínica como la tuya jamás se van a encontrar soluciones. La solución está muy clara desde que empezó la guerra. Si se comprenden las causas reales y no se distorsionan cínicamente como estamos haciendo en occidente se puede solucionar mañana mismo
> 
> Hombre, si lo que piensas es que la única solución es que se haga lo que quiera el Kremlin, pues...ese es el problema, lo ves?



Lo que quiere el Kremlin son garantías de seguridad. Sí, yo quería que se hiciera lo que quería el Kremlin, que es lo que dice Putin en este vídeo

Era la solución porque es razonable, porque contribuiría a mantener la paz, la estabilidad y el equilibrio entre potencias
Es lo que lleva pidiendo Rusia desde hace 25 años. 5 oleadas de expansión de la OTAN al este y ahora una Ucrania hostil, producto de un golpe de estado del enemigo histórico EEUU que la está fortaleciendo e integrándola en la OTAN

No soy prorruso, soy pro-paz, pro-equilibrio y pro-estabilidad, por eso había que haber cedido a las exigencias del Kremlin (al menos a las esenciales: garantías de que Ucrania no estaría en la OTAN) y EEUU ni siquiera se planteó ni conceder lo fundamental del documento del día 17 de diciembre


alfonbass dijo:


> No es irrelevante, porque demuestra el hecho de que, en ningún momento se ha querido denunciar lo que ocurría en Donbass, a Rusia , la importaba más bien poco, que es lo que me lleva a decir y a sostener que esto no es por Donbass, sino por una *creencia de sentirse superiores a otros países, por una lucha geopolítica donde, al final, los menos relevantes es la gente de a pie*
> No puedes estar diciendo que, en occidente se hace propaganda cuando, por otro, tienes a tus propios medios diciendo dentro lo que tienen y no que decir, y fuera dando mensajes completamente diferentes, pero siempre, qué casualidad, en función de los intereses del Kremlin



Efectivamente lo de Donbás es secundario. Tampoco voy a hablar de la línea informativa de RT internacional estos últimos años porque la desconozco.

A la simpleza infantiloide de que la guerra es por "sentirse superiores" es que me da ya pereza responder, ya te he explicado cuál es la causa fundamental y te he puesto ejemplos concretos del abanico de posibilidades que se abre a EEUU para desestabilizar Rusia teniendo a un gobierno ultranacionalista hostil a Rusia completamente alineado con EEUU y predispuesto a entrar en la OTAN.





Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas


zelensky pianista




www.burbuja.info





Este es el principal asesor de Zelensky


Por supuesto, a un follaOTAN no le entra en la cabeza que EEUU pueda tener como objetivo la desestabilización y descomposición de Rusia y de China (o su derrota por la vía militar si en algún momento es posible) y actúe en consecuencia en su política exterior. No concibe que un estado democrático sobre el que tiene prejuicios positivos pueda perseguir esos objetivos y poner en marcha maquinaciones y estrategias moralmente deleznables para lograrlos. Es tan estúpido que considera estas ideas teorías de la conspiración infundadas y obsesiones de chavistas y antiamericanos


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es complicado separar el polvo de la paja y lo "magufo" de lo real, lo que sí es cierto es que casi todos los presidentes y personas influyentes de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido han pasado por una especie de "ritual" en el cual se invoca a Moloc (sinónimo de Baal) el cual es un demonio muy antiguo.
> Hay bastantes documentos gráficos e incluso movidas con este tema en los correos de Hillary Clinton filtrados por Wikileaks.
> 
> Se cree que uno de los poderes que este "demonio" te da es el de la inteligencia. Uno de los símbolos de Moloc / Baal es la lechuza de la sabiduría. La cual incluso está representada de forma oculta en los billetes de dólar:
> ...



Creo recordar que lo grabó Alex Jones. Tal vez aún pulule por la red.


----------



## NS 4 (4 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me gustó lo de las bolas chinas de Mao...



Le falto decir...MAAAAAARICONSONNNNN!!!
QUE DECIA FIDEL!!!


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Creo recordar que lo grabó Alex Jones. Tal vez aún pulule por la red.



Los de los ritos chungos hasta lo confirma el Washington Post (unos de periódicos de la CIA).



https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/bohemian-grove-where-the-rich-and-powerful-go-to-misbehave/2011/06/15/AGPV1sVH_blog.html


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Tras dos meses y medio yo veo el asunto absolutamente estancado. Nadie da su brazo a torcer en una circunstancia que apunta a cronificarse o a escalar.
> 
> El postre lo pone China con los nuevos confinamientos que habría que valorar si se trata de una cuestión sanitaria o geoestratégica.



De eso se trata. De que acabes hasta los cojones de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.
Mientras parece todo estancado...cada día te sube la factura del gas, la luz, los alimentos, suben los impuestos, se deprecia el euro...

Rusia sigue haciendo su trabajo como desde el primer día, pero Occidente está hundiéndose cada día que pasa.
Ya hasta oficialmente le han dicho a Rusia que van a seguir comprándole petróleo hasta el año que viene...como mínimo.

No news, good news, para los rusos.
Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito. 

No hay ni conversaciones de paz. Rusia hizo el lelo las primeras semanas. Ya no lo va a hacer más.


----------



## Mitrofán (4 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo estoy en contra de los vetos y de los miembros permanentes, si es una organización de naciones no debe haber ninguna con más privilegios que otras.



yo estoy en contra de la existencia misma de ese enjendro


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Las órdenes de violar a las mujeres ucranianas fueron dadas personalmente por Putin*, dijo la defensora del pueblo Lyudmina Denisova.

Hizo hincapié en que las acciones violentas contra los ucranianos son un arma directa del enemigo contra la población civil de Ucrania.

“La conclusión es que quieren privar a las mujeres de la capacidad o el deseo de volver a tener hijos. Esto es un genocidio flagrante. Los soldados confían en las órdenes de Putin para destruir todo el país”, dijo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

Rusia mala

. Washington entrenó desde 2015 a más de 23.000 soldados ucranianos, afirma un general estadounidense


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estos puentes son estructuras muy sólidas. Necesitan varios castañazos para tirarlos.



Si no los ha hecho Calatrava, sí.


----------



## faraico (4 May 2022)

US Department of Defense Spokesperson John Kirby: Ukraine will receive American naval drones for coastal defense, as well as missiles capable of destroying ships and submarines. According to Kirby, the Ukrainian military has already been trained on how to use coastal defense drones.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El rublo en máximos frente al euro desde 2017
> 
> 
> Algo va a pasar... No van a dejar que siga la tendencia



Lo mismo le imponen sanciones a Rusia


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Se les ve acojonados por los manpads.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te juro Billy que tras lo que dijo el Papa (_Luckachenko me dijo que el 9 de Mayo termina todo_) he tratado de imaginar todas las hipótesis posibles al respecto *y no se me ocurre más que una*: Que las negociaciones secretas entre Ucrania y Rusia han avanzado tanto que tengan una solución y la anuncien ese día.
> 
> Pero me resulta *tan extraña* la hipótesis que la descarto.
> 
> Eso si, *se me ocurren NOVENTA hipótesis contrarias !!* (declaración de Guerra a Ucrania, medidas de retaliación fuertes contra la sanciones, etc.)



No tengo ningún contacto, ni poseo información confidencial, ni nada de nada. Solo lo digo por la "intensidad" del conflicto y la clase de guerra en la que se ha convertido. Simplemente viendo los mapas, las operaciones y los movimientos yo veo claramente una fatiga de guerra muy considerable por *ambos bandos*.

Es solo una opinión.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, ¿qué cambiaría en el conflicto con Ucrania si declaran formalmente la guerra?



Ciudades bombardeadas masivamente, básicamente. 
Sin miramientos.
Como hacen los USA.


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

. Rusia anuncia la apertura de un corredor humanitario para la salida de civiles de la planta Azovstal en Mariúpol el 5, 6 y 7 de mayo


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> parece que han empezado a bombardear algún puente del Dnieper, les ha costado aceptar la realidad



En Dnitropetrovsk hay cinco puentes, esos y los de Kiev suman la mitad del total, este era el del ferrocarril pero sigue habiendo varios de carretera, dos de ellos para tranvía, así que soportan pesos importantes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

¿Os suena de algo?

The first photo of the Mistral MANPADS in Ukraine, which was equipped with one of the "mobile groups" of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.








El ejército ucraniano degradado a ejército de follacabras


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)

*Los Ministerios de Justicia de España y Ucrania trazan un plan conjunto para el esclarecimiento de crímenes de guerra.*
Los Ministerios de Justicia de España y de *Ucrania *han comenzado a trazar un plan de acción para intensificar la colaboración entre ambos países que llevaría, entre otras iniciativas, a la colaboración mutua para el esclarecimiento de posibles crímenes de* guerra en Ucrania*.

Según ha informado el Ministerio, Pilar Llop se ha reunido este mismo miércoles por videoconferencia con representantes de su departamento y de la Fiscalía ucraniana con el objetivo de intensificar esa ayuda, reiterando la voluntad de "estrechar la colaboración" entre sendos países.

Ha sido en el marco de ese encuentro en el que Llop ha propuesto que los equipos españoles y ucranianos "empiecen a elaborar un primer borrador de acuerdo para ofrecer la ayuda necesaria en el esclarecimiento de posibles crímenes de guerra". "Nuestro compromiso con el pueblo ucraniano es claro y firme", ha añadido.


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



jajaja eligio retirarse en Mariupol para disfrutar el sol de los sotanos de Azovstal,


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

Según la inteligencia britanica rusia empezo la invasión con 120 BTG

Segun Coronel retirado del Ejército Argentino que e ha desempeñado como Agregado de Defensa, Militar, Naval y Aeronáutico en la Federación de Rusia entre 2018 y 2021. 









CONFLICTO EN UCRANIA, EN CLAVE OPERACIONAL Y TÁCTICA: EL GRUPO TÁCTICO DE BATALLÓN RUSO.


* Por Marcelo Javier Calderón. Algunos observadores del conflicto consideran que verán a Shoigu y a Gerasimov al estilo de Zhukhov y Rokossovsky desfilando nuevamente a caballo pero por las calles de Kiev hasta la Plaza Maidan.




es.linkedin.com





Un BTG tiene:

El Grupo Táctico del Batallón (Батальонная тактическая группа - BTG, en ruso) normalmente es una organización “ad hoc” que se estructura para el cumplimiento de una misión particular, y en occidente se lo conoce como Fuerza de Tareas. En el caso del BTG se estructura sobre la base de una unidad de infantería mecanizada (3 compañías, con 3 secciones cada una), que cuentan con 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-2 o BMP-3; sumado a un escuadrón de tanques con diez tanques T-72B3, T-80 o T-90, y el apoyo de fuego con morteros pesados, obuses autopropulsados, lanzallamas, lanzacohetes múltiples y sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir S-1 montados en camiones. Además de lo expresado cuenta con apoyo de ingenieros, comunicaciones, guerra electrónica y logístico, totalizando efectivos entre 500 y 700 personas.

Es decir 1.200 tanques, 3600 vehiculos de combate de infanteria y demas sistemas y entre 60.000 y 84.000 hombres (muy lejos de los 200.000 que hemos leido por ahí.

Los mismos ingleses dicen que despues de la retirada de la zona de Kiev quedaron en Ucrania 65 BTG o sea
Unos 650 tanques y unos 2000 vehiculos de combate de infanteria y entre 32.500 y 45.500 combatientes.

Cuando empezó el ataque en Dombas despues de la retirada y la reorganización se incremento (fuente pentagono) a 76 BTG o sea unos 760 Tanques unos 2300 vehiculos de combate y entre 38.000 hombres y 53.000 hombres

A esos hay que añadir los combatientes de las republicas de Doneskt y Lugansk

PD: No me extraña que vayan despacio. De hecho parece imposible que esten avanzando.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Os suena de algo?
> 
> The first photo of the Mistral MANPADS in Ukraine, which was equipped with one of the "mobile groups" of the Armed Forces of Ukraine.
> 
> ...



Los ucros en cuestión de transporte han quedado unos escalones por debajo de los follacabras...


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> jajaja eligio retirarse en Mariupol para disfrutar el sol de los sotanos de Azovstal,



Igual está más calentito que en Canadá.


----------



## delhierro (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Dnitropetrovsk hay cinco puentes, esos y los de Kiev suman la mitad del total, este era el del ferrocarril pero sigue habiendo varios de carretera, dos de ellos para tranvía, así que soportan pesos importantes.



El mero hecho de tener que parar los trenes , pasar la carga a camiones cruzar ocn ellos el puente ....ya retrasa mucho. Y ademas provoca concentraciones de material bombardeables. Yo destruiria todo menos 1 por ciudad grande, para evacuación de la población que quiera pasar al otro lado del rio.

Era increible que no hicieran esto. Tan increible que no habia ninguna explicación que no fuera politica, como se ve militarmente un misil un impacto. Militarmente es de 1º. La cantidad de munición y comida de los ucranianos al este del rio no se puede pasar con barquitos o transbordadores, hubieran tenido que rendirse ya.

el equivalente seria un puente sobre el estrecho , luchar con Marruecos por Ceuta y Melilla y que el puente siguiera intacto , sin que lo atacaran.  Nuestros trenes pasando llenos de munición y tanques, con la cabra de la legión haciendose selfis


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> añado esto
> 
> _¿Qué puede permitirse el embajador y cuánto debe soportar el canciller? Un tema que se está discutiendo en Alemania estos días. El motivo fue la declaración del embajador ucraniano Andriy Melnyk después de la entrevista del canciller Olaf Scholz con un canal de televisión alemán.
> _
> ...



"We can use them well in Germany"...


----------



## rejon (4 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (4 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (4 May 2022)

Banco Sabadell dona 500.000 euros para ayudar a refugiados ucranianos en España


El banco realizará una aportación adicional equivalente a las donaciones recibidas por sus empleados y clientes hasta sumar una contribución de 1,5 millones de euros




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Snowball (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De eso se trata. De que acabes hasta los cojones de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.
> Mientras parece todo estancado...cada día te sube la factura del gas, la luz, los alimentos, suben los impuestos, se deprecia el euro...
> 
> Rusia sigue haciendo su trabajo como desde el primer día, pero Occidente está hundiéndose cada día que pasa.
> ...



Se rumorea algo en Moscú sobre el día 9 de mayo?


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

_Un mercenario estadounidense para #Ucrania comparte sus experiencias en la guerra hasta ahora...Al final del vídeo, se recomienda a sí mismo para el premio Darwin._


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 May 2022)

Para quien quiera pensar: ¿cómo se ha frenado la masacre de la población civil del Donbas? - mpr21


Entre 1983 y 1990 el coronel Jacques Baud fue miembro del Servicio de Inteligencia Estratégica Suiza, especializado en el este europeo y el Pacto de Varsovia. En 2002 se incorporó al Centro de Política de Seguridad Internacional (CPSI) del Departamento Federal de Suiza de Asuntos exteriores. En...



mpr21.info


----------



## Discordante (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Según la inteligencia britanica rusia empezo la invasión con 120 BTG
> 
> Segun Coronel retirado del Ejército Argentino que e ha desempeñado como Agregado de Defensa, Militar, Naval y Aeronáutico en la Federación de Rusia entre 2018 y 2021.
> 
> ...









Los datos que he visto yo son de 75 BTGs para la 3º semana de abril (aunque algunos no estarian al 100%) pero dan menos numero de vehiculos por BTG.


*750x T-72/80/90 Tanks * 90% = 675x T-72/80/90 Tanks*
*2,475x BMPs/BTRs/BMDs (Armored Personnel Carriers (APCs)) * 90% = 2,227x BMPs/BTRs/MMDs (APCs)*
*225x BAT-2s and 150x IMR-2s (Engineer Vehicles) * 90% = 337x Engineer Vehicles*
*450 x 152 mm 2S19 Msta (Self-Propelled Artillery) * 90% = 405x 152mm 2SS19 Msta (SP Artillery)*
*450x BM-21 122mm Multiple Launch Rocker System (MLRS — More Artillery) * 90% = 405x BM-21 (MLRS Artillery)*
*225x Pantsir-S1 (Surface to Air Missiles (SAM) or Air Defense Artillery) * 90% = 202x Pantsir-S1 (SAM)*
*525x MT-LB ACRV (Command and Control) * 90% = 472x MT-LB ACRV (C2)*
*52,500 Soldiers * 90% = 47,250 Soldiers*

The rest of the Russian invasion force (reported to be over 100,000+) is in the support forces.

Lo multiplica por 0,9 porque consideran que no han repuesto los BTGs al 100% tras la primera ofensiva hasta primeros de abril.

Hay que entender que eso son los batallones tacticos de combate, los que van al frente. Luego estan los grupos de logistica, reserva y soporte que suelen ser otros tantos pero con mas vehiculos de transporte, ligeros, y muchos menos blindados, artilleria etc.

p.d: se me ha olvidado comentarlo. Ucrania tiene menos BTG que Rusia. Entre 60 y 65 y casi sin reservas (de ahi que esten pidiendo limosna por todos lados).


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se rumorea algo en Moscú sobre el día 9 de mayo?



No se rumorea. es el "día de la Victoria".


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)

Buen video. Ojo. Se ve algún cuerpo.

Los Spetsnaz del gran Ejército Rojo en acción.


_A real battle of "Spetsnaz" and the destruction of Ukrainian militants The group "O" of the Russian Army continues its offensive in the Limansky direction. Special forces detachments ensure the advance of the main forces. _


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No tengo ningún contacto, ni poseo información confidencial, ni nada de nada. Solo lo digo por la "intensidad" del conflicto y la clase de guerra en la que se ha convertido. Simplemente viendo los mapas, las operaciones y los movimientos yo veo claramente una fatiga de guerra muy considerable por *ambos bandos*.
> 
> Es solo una opinión.



Seria bueno conocer la rotación de tropas de Rusia, pero aun desconociéndolo supongo que para tropas regulares debe de ser aproximadamente un mes o dos, las tropas ucranianas tienen más difícil el tema de rotaciones, en las republicas al principio no habían apenas rotaciones pero tenían las líneas del frente muy cerca de su casa.

Los ucranianos están prácticamente atrincherados o bunkerizados y si hay alguna rotación debe de ser entre tropas acuarteladas en alguna ciudad próxima y las trincheras.

Por ahora han pasado unos 2 meses, supongo que pronto veremos un relevo masivo de tropas rusas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Según la inteligencia britanica rusia empezo la invasión con 120 BTG
> 
> Segun Coronel retirado del Ejército Argentino que e ha desempeñado como Agregado de Defensa, Militar, Naval y Aeronáutico en la Federación de Rusia entre 2018 y 2021.
> 
> ...



También es importante y relevante las directrices operativas sobre tiempo de servicio y refresco.
Por algunas fuentes dispersas, al parecer en el ideal los rusos usan 3 días de operaciones, y descanso en retaguardia.
En cambio, los ucranianos mantienen en servicio a los suyos hasta 10 días seguidos. Y es bastante dudoso el concepto de "retaguardia" del que puedan disponer en muchos sitios.
En el caso ruso, con esos efectivos, y rotaciones, da para mantener indefinidamente un contingente de 50.000 o 60.000 efectivos operativos, razonablemente repuestos y descansados. Pero siempre vas justo de efectivos.
En el caso ucraniano, eso le permite poner sobre el terreno fácil de 100.000 a 150.000 efectivos, pero reventando los caballos. Logran estar en superioridad numérica casi siempre, pero cuando caen, lo hacen a bulto muerto.


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. sube los tipos de interés en 0,5 puntos, el mayor aumento en más de 20 años



Insuficiente, las Bolsas usanas suben como si hubieran bajado los tipos    
Y el dolar sigue hundiéndose.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 May 2022)




----------



## Discordante (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No tengo ningún contacto, ni poseo información confidencial, ni nada de nada. Solo lo digo por la "intensidad" del conflicto y la clase de guerra en la que se ha convertido. Simplemente viendo los mapas, las operaciones y los movimientos yo veo claramente una fatiga de guerra muy considerable por *ambos bandos*.
> 
> Es solo una opinión.



A 25 de abril segun rebellion research:

Tanto Rusia como Ucrania tienen ambos las compañias de tanques neutralizadas (mas del 10% de perdidas).
Rusia tiene los vehiculos/compañias de mando y control neutralizados (mas del 10% de perdidas).
Ucrania tiene las compañias de artilleria neutralizadas (mas del 10% de perdidas).

Y el resto se mueve en horquillas del 5-9%. Estan ambos con la lengua fuera.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Dicen , en Bielorrusia, que estos días de la pascua oriental,las estanterías
de los supermercados se vacían con rapidez inusitada. Y es que las gentes
de Polonia, Lituania y Letonia que tienen tumbas familiares en aquellos lares
( fechas en las que no necesitan visados), aprovechan para comprar todos
los productos básicos que puedan permitirse.
Dicen que el abuelo Luka se ha hecho eco con bastante socarronería.
Tampoco es de extrañar...


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se rumorea algo en Moscú sobre el día 9 de mayo?



Sí, que sería extraño que el día de celebración del final de la Gran Guerra Patriótica, el día de exaltación de la Paz...se anunciara el inicio de otra guerra.


----------



## Clavisto (4 May 2022)

Cuando le vi tomar asiento en la barra supe que hoy venía solo. Pidió su primera cerveza y empezamos a charlar. Enseguida, tras la cuestión del tiempo, salió a relucir nuestro común amigo, su compañero habitual en la mesa del fondo. Hace unos días de su cumpleaños y recordé que el lunes me contó un tanto abrumado la festiva semana que le esperaba con dos cumpleaños más del grupo de amigos; uno fue ayer y el otro será mañana. El cliente se extrañó de este último, algo que me inquietó un tanto por si había metido la pata, pero pronto cayó en la cuenta de que era un tema del tiempo, de la lluvia, del sitio donde iba a celebrarse. Y con esto pasamos a charlar de este último celebrante, un hombre adinerado del pueblo, como todos los de la cuadrilla, aunque puede que sea el que más. 

Me habló de la reciente venta de un pisazo en pleno centro de Madrid, del dinero que había sacado y de su voluntad de liquidar casi todas las propiedades o terrenos por efectivo, con el consiguiente embrollo familiar. El hombre, que siempre ha sido de fuerte constitución, lleva un par de años con problemas de salud y parece tenerlo claro. Oí unos cantidades de dinero que me dejaron atónito.

Poco más tarde llegó al bar otro integrante de la cuadrilla, el que ayer cumplió años, y la conversación derivó hacia la reapertura de un conocido restaurante de la localidad que llevaba cerrado por reforma desde primeros de año.

- ¿Como? -dije yo- ¿Que lleva cerrado desde Reyes?
- Sí
- ¡Joder! ¡Pues la primera noticia que tengo! Y mira que paso por ahí.

Creo que fue en ese preciso momento cuando me vino a la cabeza que llevó unos días oyendo un audio-libro de Conan el Bárbaro. 

Con gusto me explicaron el tema, que se resume en pocas palabras: al final ha comprado por jubilación del propietario el cercano local por el que tantos años llevaba detrás uniéndolo todo para crear una especie de trasatlántico hostelero de primera clase. Y eran tales las cantidades de dinero, de trabajadores, de dimensiones de la terraza exterior que casi fue como cuando veo algún documental del Universo. Yo, mi familia, tres generaciones de camareros autónomos, y casi con una mano delante y otra detrás, siempre a dos meses de no poder hacer frente a la hipoteca con el banco, lejos ya, muy lejos de los buenos tiempos del abuelo que ahora resultarían irrisorios, lejos también de los complicados años que tuvo que afrontar mi padre aunque con la inestimable ayuda de la tienda de ropa que abrieran atendida por mi madre y una tía (algo que muchos años después, ya con la tienda cerrada por jubilación y mi padre muy enfermo, me confesó que fue la tienda y no el ruinoso viejo bar la que traía la mayor parte del dinero y los problemas a casa) la que nos hizo pasar una infancia en la que creímos ser mucho más de lo que éramos, al menos yo...Y este tío que salió de la nada, trabajando para el restaurante más famoso del pueblo, que se fue por su cuenta pegando un buen petardazo y luego partió con su socio y montó el propio justo enfrente de aquel donde había empezado hasta convertirlo en el más elegante de la ciudad, el lugar donde la gente de dinero va a comer y a hacer negocios, y no contento con eso levantó un gran pub para que lo llevara su hijo, y ahora, ya mayor y supongo cerca de la jubilación, echa el resto con la confianza puesta en el hijo, volcado en el restaurante desde hace tiempo...

Toda mi vida trabajadora he estado igual. Quizá no tan mal como ahora pero parecido. Siempre he trabajado, nunca he faltado a mi puesto bajo ninguna circunstancia, pero fuera del bar se acaba el bar. Esta gente no. Esta gente le da a la cabeza. Esta gente no piensa en otra cosa. Y por eso ganan.

Nunca olvidaré aquella frase de mi idolatrado Bobby Fischer en una entrevista tras vencer a Petrossian la final de Candidatos en Buenos Aires y ganarse el derecho de luchar por el título mundial frente a Spassky: "Demasiadas veces la gente no hace todo lo que puede, no tiene espíritu entusiasta, el espíritu de vencer. Y una vez que usted lo tiene debe dedicarse a ello por completo. Por eso no pierdo el tiempo por ahí. Mi meta es ganar el campeonato mundial de ajedrez. Y me tomo esto muy en serio"

Salí del bar con Conan en el teléfono. Subí al coche, encendí la chusta y conduje hasta casa pensando que no era raro que Howard se hubiese suicidado a los treinta años. Me eché en la cama y durante una hora dormí a ratos mientras el locutor sudamericano murmuraba otra vez las extraordinarias luchas del Bárbaro por recuperar su trono frente a un mal mago.


No, nunca he sido como el gran Fischer. Ni como este del restaurante.


Pero bueno, también fue Fischer quien al final de su vida renegó de toda ella salvo de su última parte.


Aquella en la que, por fin, sintió el verdadero calor humano.


La última carta es paciente, Kufisto.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, que sería extraño que el día de celebración del final de la Gran Guerra Patriótica, el día de exaltación de la Paz...se anunciara el inicio de otra guerra.



Salvo que...pase algo grave, muy grave entre ahora y el 9 que justifique la mística de la supervivencia de la "Madre Rusia".

No tengo ningún dato, solo es una idea.


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

La red de ferrocarriles tras la "calibración":


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero es el segundo exportador del mundo. Es que es difícil hacer una lista que contente a todos. Brasil tiene importancia económica y se supone que un futuro importante. Esto no deja de ser un ejercicio pero es curioso como van a quedar las economías mundiales a 3 décadas vista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047418



En Brasil si los estados del sur se independizaran al estilo de la CSA ( Sao Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul y Minas Gerais) estarían ya entre las diez primeras economías mundiales seguro....el problema es que tienen que tirar del resto del país donde la vagancia y el no dar un palo al agua es considerado algo así como la "idiosincrasia nacional"  y aparte hay autenticas legiones de paguiteros, sindivaguistas, chiringuiteros zampabollos, corruptos y sinvergüenzas...pero a una escala cósmica....


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Insuficiente, las Bolsas usanas suben como si hubieran bajado los tipos
> Y el dolar sigue hundiéndose.



Normalmente la bolsa suele descontar con antelación el peor escenario.

La gente que sabe de qué va este tema pensaba que iban a subir los tipos mucho más de lo que lo han hecho. Al subirlos menos las bolsas reaccionan bien.
De todas maneras las bolsas occidentales se van a llevar tal hostia en el medio plazo que os recomiendo sinceramente vender todo lo que podáis (yo lo estoy haciendo): Sin materias primas baratas el consumo caerá en picado. Y el consumo es el 75% de la economía. Y la guerra tiene pinta de recrudecerse.

Por supuesto os recomiendo mucho donde NO invertir: Yo no invierto en empresas de armas ni en tecnológicas relacionadas con el Deep Estate: *Al enemigo ni agua*. intento invertir en empresas "éticas": Alimentación, consumo, inmobiliarias, etc.

Tenía un montón de empresas rusas en cartera y estos hijos de puta con las sanciones me han hecho perder un pastón.


----------



## Guaguei (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.



es de antes de la guerra, ya esta visto, puede que se le haya puesto la banderita en el casco, se puede hacer


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Brasil si los estados del sur se independizaran al estilo de la CSA ( Sao Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul y Minas Gerais) estarían ya entre las diez primeras economías mundiales seguro....el problema es que tienen que tirar del resto del país donde la vagancia y el no dar un palo al agua es considerado algo así como la "idiosincrasia nacional"  y aparte hay autenticas legiones de paguiteros, sindivaguistas, chiringuiteros zampabollos, corruptos y sinvergüenzas...pero a una escala cósmica....



Brasil y el Congo quizá deberían ser parte de un experimento mundial en el que el resto del planeta les abone un sustancioso canon anual a cambio de que dejen intacto el pulmón del planeta. Es algo que no se respeta y en Brasil va a peor.




Es cierto que fraccionado así el país se podría sacar uno industrioso y rico y al amazónico se le podía convertir en uno de paguiteros. Pero Brasil tiene in logro ya alcanzado muy importante, la transición demográfica está completa. Gracias a eso podría crecer bastante las próximas décadas si pensamos que va sobrado de recursos energéticos y alimentarios.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> China en Siberia? En mil años tal vez, pero como ciudadanos rusos.
> China ya tiene muchos problemas en su propio territorio con los musulmanes y tibetanos, con la isla rebelde de Taiwán y con India en el Himalaya como para abrir otro frente en Siberia. Un poco perspectiva amigo.



No es por Siberia ni por su clima, entendámonos . Ni porque sea guapa y hermosa . A Siberia la ansían TODOS en este momento pero es por lo que guarda atesorado bajo su suelo y sobre su superficie. Ya solamente quedan dos territorios vírgenes en el planeta Tierra cuyas riquezas naturales no hayan sido explotadas a conciencia : la Antártida y Siberia . La Antártida se defiende sola . Siberia se defiende bien sola y además tiene a los rusos que no van a consentir que nadie se la robe.
Es por Siberia toda la movida que hay montada , estimado conforero.
Que no le cuenten cuentos chinos.


----------



## Mitrofán (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vivo en Estados Unidos y lógicamente puedo ver un dólar cuando me dé la gana: Es real. Pilla una lupa y miralo. Es raro de cojones.



en esta imagen de 7,400 × 3,224 pixels se ve algo, sí...


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No es por Siberia ni por su clima, entendámonos . Ni porque sea guapa y hermosa . A Siberia la ansían TODOS en este momento pero es por lo que guarda atesorado bajo su suelo y sobre su superficie. Ya solamente quedan dos territorios vírgenes en el planeta Tierra cuyas riquezas naturales no hayan sido explotadas a conciencia : la Antártida y Siberia . La Antártida se defiende sola . Siberia se defiende bien sola y además tiene a los rusos que no van a consentir que nadie se la robe.
> Es por Siberia toda la movida que hay montada , estimado conforero.
> Que no le cuenten cuentos chinos.



Ojito con Siberia: Conque el cambio climático sea el 1% de los que nos cuentan los mass-mierda, Siberia va a ser un puto vergel: LLanuras inmensas, materias primas para aburrir, terrenos de cultivo infinitos, etc.

Ahora mismo Siberia es la región más valiosa de la tierra.

A mi me pilla ya con 50 tacos, pero si tuviera 20, me piro a Siberia, me busco chortina rusa y me compro una dacha de puta madre. Además en Rusia (si no acabamos a nukes) van a hacer falta especialistas de todo tipo.

Joder, y pensar que salí con una rusa preciosa y la dejé porque todavía me molaba mi segunda bigotuda...


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Me preocupa lo de los drones submarinos de la OTAN... ¿Hasta cuando Rusia va a permitir que los satánicos sigan mandando armas cada vez más sofisticadas?


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No es por Siberia ni por su clima, entendámonos . Ni porque sea guapa y hermosa . A Siberia la ansían TODOS en este momento pero es por lo que guarda atesorado bajo su suelo y sobre su superficie. Ya solamente quedan dos territorios vírgenes en el planeta Tierra cuyas riquezas naturales no hayan sido explotadas a conciencia : la Antártida y Siberia . La Antártida se defiende sola . Siberia se defiende bien sola y además tiene a los rusos que no van a consentir que nadie se la robe.
> Es por Siberia toda la movida que hay montada , estimado conforero.
> Que no le cuenten cuentos chinos.



Y de los países que quedaban sin una valoración geológica a fondo estaban Afganistán, el este de Irán, alguno africano como Etiopía, neustro antiguo Sáhara Occidental.. Casualidad que anden siempre en el punto de mira


----------



## johnsmith (4 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No os parece curioso que la EU, que tanto presume de universalidad, derechos humanos, diálogo, entendimiento, blah, blah no haya ni siquiera mencionado una solución negociada para acabar con el desastre humanitario?. Sólo les preocupa enviar armas para que palmen rusos/ucranianos y el estrangulamiento financiero de Rusia.



La orden es luchar hasta el último ucraniano, con el objetivo de empantanar a Rusia hasta que no tenga más opción que una humillante retirada. En el proceso, se han encontrado con que la anteriormente agonizante NATO ha revivido, no van a parar ahora. Recordemos que no hace tanto tiempo un hombrecillo desagradable de piel amarillenta abroncaba a gobiernos de medio mundo porque no ponían su cuota de gasto militar. Ahora, por el contrario, varios países hacen cola para entrar en la OTAN, y se está comprando material militar anglo-americano como si no hubiese un mañana. 

La ruína del primero al último europeo tampoco se interpondrá en ese objetivo, se considerará un simple daño colateral, e incluso algo deseado ('fuck the EU', recuerden). Rusia ha mordido el anzuelo y tampoco se les ve demasiado espabilados, pensaban luchar contra cuatro matados del ejército ucraniano y se han encontrado con todo 'occidente' empujando la carne de cañón eslava al matadero. Los zarpazos del oso herido y desorientado seguramente no lleguen al otro lado del charco, así que la orden de "hasta el último ucraniano" no será revocada. Si consiguen desangrar al plantígrado, será troceado y su piel será usada para hacer abrigos y botas. Puede que incluso algún hijo de presidente de algún país haga un buen negocio en el proceso, todo suma. 

Es sólo la primera parte de este partido geopólitico, en preparación de la batalla final contra el imperio emergente chino. Seguramente se llegue a la prórroga.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Los alemanes haciendo el paripé para luego seguir comiendo rabo Otánico con fruición.


----------



## dedalo00 (4 May 2022)

Emocionante...


----------



## El Promotor (4 May 2022)

Cinco días quedan para la celebración del Día de la Victoria y toda esa murga en Moscú.




Cinco días más para que aumente el número de soldados-niño rusos muertos para mayor gloria del anciano decrépito y momificado en vida que habita en el Kremlin.







Impresionante.






@Azog el Profanador @rejon @Pato Sentado @Fígaro @Disturbed @Lma0Zedong @keylargof @delhierro @Castellano @frangelico @Archimanguina @pifiado @Ufo @arriondas @Jubilación a los 80 @kelden @Scardanelli @Decimus @Disturbed @la mano negra @peñuelas @Tusade @_Mickey_Mouse_ @Scardanelli @Billy Ray @Sir Torpedo @Tails @Casino @Zhukov @Desadaptado Dimensional


----------



## Abstenuto (4 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Literatura al respecto de lo que son los BTGs rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen link. Tenía una idea de lo que eran los BTG, me he pasado con la cifra de 100.000

Ahí estaba mi duda. Si para integrar un BTG diezmado en Ucrania, por ejemplo artillería mecanizada, vale con meter gente de cualquier brigada de la Federación Rusa formada para operar esos mecanizados o si esos hombres deben tener una formación y adiestramiento específicos enfocado a BTG (armas combinadas) para que operen bien en el BTG en el que les integran


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas especiales rusas barren el cinturón forestal de la región de Kharkiv
> Los grupos de sabotaje de las AFU establecen posiciones como ésta, donde pueden permanecer durante semanas hasta que son encontrados y desnacionalizados. Los saboteadores utilizan vehículos ligeros como "Bugs" con ATGMs montados en ellos (principalmente "Stugna"). Los routers Wi-Fi modernos se encuentran a menudo en estas posiciones. Esta "bondad" ya no les sirve...
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/46881
> ...



Cazadores que han sido cazados. Si esta es la suprema esperanza de la OTAN para oponer a una guerra de movimientos clásica de la ortodoxia militar , la OTAN va apañada . El Ejército ruso se ha convertido en una trituradora de hombres , maquinaria y territorios. Y creo que poco a poco va a hacer añicos a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y a las unidades nazis de una forma implacable e inexorable. Estos hombres eran simplemente unos cuantos mosquitos intentando picar a un elefante y el elefante ha terminado por acertar con su cola y los ha eliminado


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (4 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Cinco días quedan para la celebración del Día de la Victoria y toda esa murga en Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja de mencionarme.

PESAO.


Enviado desde mi Redmi S2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Intel Slava Z
> ⚡Eslovaquia, Hungría, la República Checa y Bulgaria se opusieron
> a la imposición de un embargo de petróleo a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Lo increíble es que el resto esté a favor, incluyendo los alemanes.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Buen link. Tenía una idea de lo que eran los BTG, me he pasado con la cifra de 100.000
> 
> Ahí estaba mi duda. Si para integrar un BTG diezmado en Ucrania, por ejemplo artillería mecanizada, vale con meter gente de cualquier brigada de la Federación Rusa formada para operar esos mecanizados o si esos hombres deben tener una formación y adiestramiento específicos enfocado a BTG (armas combinadas) para que operen bien en el BTG en el que les integran



Esto de las formaciones _ad-hoc, _o los experimentos con nuevas unidades nunca dió resultado. Esto de los BTG me recuerda mucho a las Brigadas Mixtas de nuestra guerra, y que tenian una filosofía parecida de pequeño cuerpo o divisiones en miniatura. Yo creo que las estructuras organicas en los ejercitos estan por algo y hacerse el listillo con esas cosas nunca sale bien. Yo no veo nada claro eso de los BTGs esos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

_ejque han invadido su pais es normal que lo abofeteen_

ah no, que es un orco de mierda el que pega


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.



Los alemanes les han debido enviar chatarra de desguace de calidad ínfima. 
Y aún así es demasiado después de humillar al presidente federal y al canciller con desprecios e insultos. 
Alemania está haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia. Su liderazgo de Europa ha pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> _ejque han invadido su pais es normal que lo abofeteen_
> 
> ah no, que es un orco de mierda el que pega



Yo veo una diferencia entre un tortazo y un disparo en la pierna, ¿tú no?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

hahahaa trituradora de sus propios reclutas y chatarras.
Lo de torturar y violar poblacion civil en cambio se les da bien, asi como derruir zonas residenciales.



la mano negra dijo:


> El Ejército ruso se ha convertido en una trituradora de hombres , maquinaria y territorios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2022)

el ejercito orco ejecuta a gente que se ha rendido como ya ha trascendido ampliamente



Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo veo una diferencia entre un tortazo y un disparo en la pierna, ¿tú no?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 May 2022)

linka al posible decode








HOLY SHISTENBOMBS!

*STARLINK SATTELITE = 207 = Q DROP 207

"4.9 billion in government subsidies "

SPACEX 2015 recieved 4.9 billion


 ¿ COULD SPACE X / STARLINK LAUNCHES BE "COVER" FOR MILITARY ACTION ...?*










*





Drop Search Results: #207







qalerts.app




*

DIGG This guys and forward to AQD ...

I HAVE NOTICED that There have been starlink sattelite LAUNCHES in the news EXACTLY at the same tine @AmandaQDecodes is decoding (MISSLE COMMS ,wargames, fake missle) 38's


75 viewsFreedom Belle , 17:08
​






Sector Público: - ELON MUSK ACABA DE DECIR QUE : " STARLINK ES BUENO PARA LAS RV"| voooOOOOooooOMMMMMMMMMM !!! ( RV = CARAVANA Y REVALUTION en nuevo sistema finaciero)


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/elon-musk-acaba-de-decir-que-starlink-es-bueno-para-las-rv-voooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmm.1751417/#post-40487726 Starlink is awesome for RV’s, camping or any activity away from cities una RV es una autocarabana | pero en los dobles...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los alemanes les han debido enviar chatarra de desguace de calidad ínfima.
> Y aún así es demasiado después de humillar al presidente federal y al canciller con desprecios e insultos.
> Alemania está haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia. Su liderazgo de Europa ha pasado a mejor vida.



Alemania lleva haciendo el ridículo desde 1945: Es un estado ocupado e intervenido.
Solo hay que pensar que en su territorio hay 25 bases americanas y que su constitución fue redactada en parte por el gobierno americano.

Su población ha sido sistemáticamente lobotomizada desde 1945, por eso son los más acomplejados, progres y wokes de Europa.
Alemania como país no existe.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 May 2022)

*OJO. #Rusia reitera : " Cualquier transporte que transporte armas occidentales en #Ucrania es un ' objetivo


*


----------



## Seronoser (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los alemanes les han debido enviar chatarra de desguace de calidad ínfima.
> Y aún así es demasiado después de humillar al presidente federal y al canciller con desprecios e insultos.
> Alemania está haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia. Su liderazgo de Europa ha pasado a mejor vida.



Hasta Macron está quedando como un líder internacional de gran carisma al lado de los alemanes...
Por cierto, el masón lleva callado muuuuchos días...lo venimos diciendo desde que ganó las elecciones hace 10 días.

Por algo será...


----------



## mazuste (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo increíble es que el resto esté a favor, incluyendo los alemanes.



Además, creo, Grecia Chipre y Malta se han negado a sancionar el transporte de petroleo ruso.
Y es que, estos países, viven de eso. así que...


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hasta Macron está quedando como un líder internacional de gran carisma al lado de los alemanes...
> Por cierto, el masón lleva callado muuuuchos días...lo venimos diciendo desde que ganó las elecciones hace 10 días.
> 
> Por algo será...



Y ojo que Macron es un agente de la CIA. El niño mimado de los Roshchild, el cual trabajó en su banca durante años.
Si este está quedando como un líder europeo imagínate el percal.


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

Se cultiva el nazismo en Uvcrania, es un hecho, Los usanos y canadienses han entrenado desde 2015 a nazis para esto.
Los países de la OTAN tienen en su haber ciento de miles de civiles muertos
El Ucrania hubo un golpe de estado sangriento, apoyado por occidente, es un gobierno golpista ilegítimo.
Los rusos defienden su territorio y defienden territorio ucraniano masacrado desde 2014.

Easy


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Matrix está fallando...



Más que fallar de forma discreta lo que está haciendo es petardear y echar humo por el tubo de escape como una moto podrida .


----------



## rascachapas (4 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se rumorea algo en Moscú sobre el día 9 de mayo?



Se rumorea que Rusia declarará la guerra a Ucrania y Putin pulsará el botón rojo


----------



## Gonzalor (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Se rumorea que Rusia declarará la guerra a Ucrania y *Putin pulsará el botón rojo*



Y le traerán una Coca-Cola


----------



## Guanotopía (4 May 2022)

China e India emergen como compradores al petróleo ruso tras el veto europeo, pero a 70 $


El motivo de este precio de saldo se debe a que tienen que compensar grandes obstáculos para poder acometer la compra de petróleo ruso, puesto que deben asegurar la financiación




www.elconfidencial.com





Mientras en Europa nos duchamos con agua fría y vamos en patinete para luchar contra Putin.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Se rumorea que Rusia declarará la guerra a Ucrania y *Putin pulsará el botón rojo*



Yo sinceramente es lo que pienso que quiere Biden.

Imaginaros como tiene que ser de hijo de puta este tío que hasta Noam Chomsky (rojo hasta la médula) ha dicho esta mañana que Trump es el único "líder" occidental que está haciendo propuestas de paz serias (y eso que Chomsky ha llamado a Trump el mayor criminal de la historia muchas veces).





__





Cargando…






www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Honkler (4 May 2022)

Moldavia es un país de gitanos


----------



## raptors (4 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que la inteligencia occidental tiene mucha mas información y capacidad de lo que pensábamos. Y pasan toda la información a los Ukranianos, casi en tiempo real. Que los rusos también tienen satélites y misiles guiados. Pero no controlan el espacio aéreo
> 
> La OTAN envía material porque al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen material, la guerra les resulta extremadamente barata. Rusia se esta desganando y perdiendo mucho material que no puede reponer a corto plazo. Todo esto sirve para debilitar a Rusia, es otro Afganistán
> 
> ...




_" continúan con unas tácticas que son medievales "..._. jaja ya salio el experto don pndejo... como les duele que poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza.. jaja *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

Lo de Alemania es vergonzoso, humillante, lamentable, se me acaban los calificativos. 
Pretender ser líderes de Europa, la locomotora, el IV Reich.... Todo tirado a la basura en dos meses. Y a manos de un "país" fallido y de pandereta, gobernada por un títere comitrágico, como Ucrania. 
¿Qué opinará Frau Merkel de este sainete?


----------



## Julc (4 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el ejercito orco ejecuta a gente que se ha rendido como ya ha trascendido ampliamente



Sí, en tu cabeza.
Os vais a comer una mierda como la mesa de Putin.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Moldavia es un país de gitanos



Y de putas: Las tías más putas que he conocido en mi vida eran Moldavas (pero putas profesionales, eh!)


----------



## rascachapas (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente es lo que pienso que quiere Biden.
> 
> Imaginaros como tiene que ser de hijo de puta este tío que hasta Noam Chomsky (rojo hasta la médula) ha dicho esta mañana que Trump es el único "líder" occidental que está haciendo propuestas de paz serias (y eso que Chomsky ha llamado a Trump el mayor criminal de la historia muchas veces).
> 
> ...



Biden no pulsará el boton rojo, si lo pulsa, es el fin. Pero Rusia puede atacar Ucrania con armas atómicas, y nadie responderá.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de Alemania es vergonzoso, humillante, lamentable, se me acaban los calificativos.
> Pretender ser líderes de Europa, la locomotora, el IV Reich.... Todo tirado a la basura en dos meses. Y a manos de un "país" fallido y de pandereta, gobernada por un títere comitrágico, como Ucrania.
> ¿Qué opinará Frau Merkel de este sainete?



Merkel está acojonada y sin salir de casa, más amenazada que 100 kilos de cobre en un poblado gitano.
Está completamente callada. Pensad que Merkel fue la artífice del Nordstrem2 con Rusia.
No creo que Merkel hubiera permitido todo esto.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Brasil y el Congo quizá deberían ser parte de un experimento mundial en el que el resto del planeta les abone un sustancioso canon anual a cambio de que dejen intacto el pulmón del planeta. Es algo que no se respeta y en Brasil va a peor.
> 
> Es cierto que fraccionado así el país se podría sacar uno industrioso y rico y al amazónico se le podía convertir en uno de paguiteros. Pero Brasil tiene in logro ya alcanzado muy importante, la transición demográfica está completa. Gracias a eso podría crecer bastante las próximas décadas si pensamos que va sobrado de recursos energéticos y alimentarios.



Sobre la selva amazónica los brasileños dicen que si en Europa transformaron su entorno natural para desarrollarse ellos también tienen derecho a hacerlo y a mi cuando me decían ésto no se me ocurría ningún argumento en contra...es su país. También se exagera mucho eso de la desforestación porque allí por el clima lluvioso y el calor la vegetación crece de forma incontrolable, en Salvador de Bahía que lo conozco bastante, los solares y terrenos abandonados al poco tiempo se convierten en junglas en miniatura y los parques de la ciudad son islas remanentes de la selva original (Mata Atlántica) con bicharracos de toda clase incluidos caimanes y anacondas.

El canon por las selvas ya se lo pagan las farmacéuticas a unas cuantas reservas indias para sacar plantas medicinales y ese dinero se lo quedan íntegramente los indios porque en Brasil las reservas son practicamente extraterritoriales (si te metes en una buscando oro los indios te pueden matar y el gobierno federal se va a limitar a sacar el cadáver). Allí hay tribus que el jefe está forrado porque el dinero se lo queda él, una vez estando allí sacaron en el telediario al jefe de una tribu que fué a Brasilia a visitar al presidente (Lula da Silva) y el tío llegó en su avioneta particular pero la indumentaria era taparrabos, plumas en la cabeza y un disco de madera en la boca


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 May 2022)

la otra guerra sigue





Breaking911

*Secretary of State Antony Blinken, fully vaxxed and boosted, tests positive for COVID*





May 4, 2022​








Secretary of State Antony Blinken, fully vaxxed and boosted, tests positive for COVID - Breaking911


WASHINGTON – U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken has tested positive for coronavirus, the State Department said Wednesday. “Blinken tested positive for COVID-19 this afternoon via a PCR test. The Secretary is fully vaccinated and boosted against the virus and is experiencing only mild...




breaking911.com






> Brendan Smialowski / Pool via AP
> WASHINGTON – U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken has tested positive for coronavirus, the State Department said Wednesday.
> “Blinken tested positive for COVID-19 this afternoon via a PCR test. The Secretary is fully vaccinated and boosted against the virus and is experiencing only mild symptoms,” Spokesman Ned Price said. “He tested negative on Tuesday and again as recently as this morning. The Secretary has not seen President Biden in person for several days, and the President is not considered a close contact according to guidelines by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).”
> Blinken attended the White House Correspondents’ Dinner Saturday night.



* EL FRENTE DE LAS CARITAS DE POLITICOS
COMO EL MARIO DRAGHI | LA PSAKI | Y EL ALMEDIA 














*


 pocas bromas con los naranjazos 



​


----------



## raptors (4 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Para que tirar un puente que puede ser útil a los orcos. Mejor aplastar hospitales y edificios repletos de niños y ciudadanos indefensos.




_Jaja.._. *Ladren perros...!!!*


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Biden no pulsará el boton rojo, si lo pulsa, es el fin. Pero Rusia puede atacar Ucrania con armas atómicas, y nadie responderá.



Cómo va a nukear Ucrania, cuando ni siquiera la han bombardeado con aviones...


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ucrania NO es un país.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



España y Rusia tampoco lo son...ah! USA tampoco...por las dudas

Saludos


----------



## rascachapas (4 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Cómo va a nukear Ucrania, cuando ni siquiera han bombardeado con aviones...



Hablo en un escenario de guerra declarada


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente es lo que pienso que quiere Biden.
> 
> Imaginaros como tiene que ser de hijo de puta este tío que hasta Noam Chomsky (rojo hasta la médula) ha dicho esta mañana que Trump es el único "líder" occidental que está haciendo propuestas de paz serias (y eso que Chomsky ha llamado a Trump el mayor criminal de la historia muchas veces).
> 
> ...



Putin el 9 de mayo va a apretar el botón del tocadiscos para escuchar 1812 de Tchaikovsky y la Sinfonía Leningrado, mientras repasa el Gran Inquisidor, no recordando ni importándole el nombre del actual rey de España, y apurando el vodka...
Circulen.


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

Los europeos y anglos son unos psicópatas de cuidado, teniendo en cuenta que Moldavia no aguantaría una invasión rusa ni 48 horas.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Biden no pulsará el boton rojo, si lo pulsa, es el fin. Pero Rusia puede atacar Ucrania con armas atómicas, y nadie responderá.



Yo ya no estoy tan seguro:

Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy viendo que la bola de mierda económica que se nos avecina es acojonante... La bolsa se ha estado hundiendo, materias primas por la nubes, el mercado inmobiliario a punto de estallar, el dólar convertido en papelitos de colores, las empresas cada vez menos productivas, etc.
Biden se está follando el país aún a sabiendas de que pierde las elecciones si o si.

Yo ya lo dije hace mucho tiempo (cuando Trump vs Hillary): Si ganaban los demócratas la tercera guerra mundial empezaría de forma inmediata.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Biden no pulsará el boton rojo, si lo pulsa, es el fin. Pero Rusia puede atacar Ucrania con armas atómicas, y nadie responderá.



Cómo va a nukear Ucrania, cuando ni siquiera han bombardeado con aviones


rascachapas dijo:


> Hablo en un escenario de guerra declarada



Pues en ese escenario los Rusos primero usarían bombarderos y posiblemente sería suficiente para ganar la guerra rápido.


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Normalmente la bolsa suele descontar con antelación el peor escenario.
> 
> La gente que sabe de qué va este tema pensaba que iban a subir los tipos mucho más de lo que lo han hecho. Al subirlos menos las bolsas reaccionan bien.
> De todas maneras las bolsas occidentales se van a llevar tal hostia en el medio plazo que os recomiendo sinceramente vender todo lo que podáis (yo lo estoy haciendo): Sin materias primas baratas el consumo caerá en picado. Y el consumo es el 75% de la economía. Y la guerra tiene pinta de recrudecerse.
> ...



Lo has dicho, pecador. Se admite inmobiliaria como empresa jética. Florida, más de 3.000 dolores por una casa de 3 ,4 habitaciones más o menos habitable. Parece la antesala de la Alemania de Weimar.


----------



## Expected (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Se rumorea que Rusia declarará la guerra a Ucrania y Putin pulsará el botón rojo



Espero que el regalo del botón rojo sea para UK...y ya si eso el resto firmamos l paz y que se quede con toda Ucrania si le apetece.


----------



## Honkler (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y de putas: Las tías más putas que he conocido en mi vida eran Moldavas (pero putas profesionales, eh!)



Valían lo que costaban o eran como un lenguado?


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (4 May 2022)

la guerra está sacando a relucir falta de liderazgo en europa, y sobre todo de la que se presumía ser Alemania, que está quedando como una estado paria sin iniciátiva y a remolque de lo que digan en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ya no estoy tan seguro:
> 
> Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy viendo que la bola de mierda económica que se nos avecina es acojonante... La bolsa se ha estado hundiendo, materias primas por la nubes, el mercado inmobiliario a punto de estallar, el dólar convertido en papelitos de colores, las empresas cada vez menos productivas, etc.
> Biden se está follando el país aún a sabiendas de que pierde las elecciones si o si.
> ...



No va a perder porque no se va a presentar.
Pero la derrota en las legislativas, salvo giro en el guión o pucherazo masivo, va a ser histórica.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo has dicho, pecador. Se admite inmobiliaria como empresa jética. Florida, más de 3.000 dolores por una casa de 3 ,4 habitaciones más o menos habitable. Parece la antesala de la Alemania de Weimar.



Hombre tampoco quería decir "muy ética" pero vamos, muy alejada de los hijos de puta psicópatas de las empresas de "defensa".

Si, el mercado inmobiliario americano da miedo:
En nuestro apartamento (30 metros cuadrados) están pidiendo 90.000$ / año de nómina para alquilartelo (piden 2800 pavos al mes de alquiler). en Nueva York. Esto va a petar.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Se les ve acojonados por los manpads.



Ucrania no es Afganistán . Ucrania es una llanura inmensa . Y además van sobre un bosque tupido rozando con los patines sobre las copas de los árboles . A ver quien es el guapo que acierta a tirarle un Stinger a esos helicópteros.


----------



## Iskra (4 May 2022)

Tela. Que sea contraria a la guerra puede entenderse, pero hablar de propaganda... ¿ lo que contaba antes también lo era?
creo que debe una explicación, pero (como bien decía) lo importante es el equipo. Si lo hace por sus ideas que le vaya bien, si lo hace por dinero, que sepa que la gente seguía al programa por lo que contaba, no por el muñeco que habla.
Y esperen, que ahora les mando noticias de otra persona rusa (mucho más importante) en posibles apuros.


----------



## rascachapas (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo ya no estoy tan seguro:
> 
> Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy viendo que la bola de mierda económica que se nos avecina es acojonante... La bolsa se ha estado hundiendo, materias primas por la nubes, el mercado inmobiliario a punto de estallar, el dólar convertido en papelitos de colores, las empresas cada vez menos productivas, etc.
> Biden se está follando el país aún a sabiendas de que pierde las elecciones si o si.
> ...



Una cosa es tener intereses económicos en Ucrania y otra destruir tu propio país por esos intereses. Ucrania? como si la destruyen 100 veces, a Biden y los que lo mueven eso se la sopla. Entrar en guerra termonuclear con Rusia eso ya son palabras mayores.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Moldavia es un país de gitanos



Siempre me he preguntado de que vive esa cosa, que no tiene mar porque Ucrania mete una cuña tonta. En realidad perfectamente la URss podía haberle puesto mar, pero se quedó sin el y con esa geografía absurda


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

¿Pero en qué quedamos?
¿Rusia domina o no domina los cielos?
¿Tiene combustible para tres días o para cuatro horas?
La propaganda tiene las patas muy cortas.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Valían lo que costaban o eran como un lenguado?



No me follé a ninguna porque no podía (ni quería) pagarlas: Tenían "amistades peligrosas" (rollo chulos mafiosos del este y paramilitares). Uno anduvo por España y le acabaron trincado porque se cargó a dos tíos por encargo.

Eso sí: Las tres que conocí eran unas pedazo de hembras .


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los alemanes les han debido enviar chatarra de desguace de calidad ínfima.
> Y aún así es demasiado después de humillar al presidente federal y al canciller con desprecios e insultos.
> Alemania está haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia. Su liderazgo de Europa ha pasado a mejor vida.




Coño, que ha cargado el mortero con el proyectil al revés. Se ha llevado por delante a todo el grupo.

Y se supone que es un instructor.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Y USA se plantea meterse en una guerra por un país al que no reconoce.


----------



## Iskra (4 May 2022)

Pues nada menos que Strelkov
⚡⚡Según las fuentes, en una reunión con la participación de representantes del FSB, se planteó la cuestión del arresto de Igor Strelkov-Girkin. La actividad pública del líder del movimiento prorruso en los antiguos territorios ucranianos se considera provocativa y dañina.

Además, a Igor Ivanovich no se le perdonará una serie de decisiones organizativas y militares en 2014, que posteriormente crearon grandes problemas para la LPR y la DPR. Y también su participación en el escándalo con el "Boeing derribado", cuando el "señor de la guerra", al no tener información real sobre los hechos y quién derribó exactamente qué, comenzó a publicar mensajes en las redes sociales sobre la destrucción de "otro avión de ukros". . Posteriormente, estas publicaciones se convirtieron en una de las principales pruebas contra la Federación Rusa y el movimiento prorruso de Donbass en este caso.

Strelkov, en relación con posibles represiones, espera la ayuda de "viejos camaradas" en el FSB y otras estructuras, así como la protesta pública.
No tiene adónde salir de Rusia.


No puedo confirmar ni negar la información sobre mi probable arresto. Pero puedo decir con confianza que incluso si el tema se discutió realmente, las tres cuartas partes de las "acusaciones" parecen ser una completa tontería de los propagandistas, y la cuarta parte restante, una mentira común. Si se está discutiendo o no la cuestión de mi arresto, no lo sé, pero admito esta posibilidad por varias razones:
1. Después de todo, alguien debe rendir cuentas por todos los fracasos homéricos en todas las direcciones durante los últimos 8 años. ¿Por qué no yo? Incluso es muy conveniente: la figura es prominente y "nunca es tuya".
2. Tras los resultados de una operación militar especial, habrá disturbios. ¿Por qué no eliminar de antemano uno de los hitos para los patriotas? ¿Qué pasa si interfiero en los planes del público liberal?


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y USA se plantea meterse en una guerra por un país al que no reconoce.



Y que está a 10.000 Km de sus costas.

No obstante, estoy empezando a emparanoiarme: ¿Realmente el gobierno de PedoBiden piensa que va a ganar una guerra contra dos potencias nucleares? 
¿Este tío está loco? ¿adora a Satanás? ¿se droga? 

Yo ya no entiendo nada.


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado de que vive esa cosa, que no tiene mar porque Ucrania mete una cuña tonta. En realidad perfectamente la URss podía haberle puesto mar, pero se quedó sin el y con esa geografía absurda



Es que históricamente la Besarabia tenía salida al mar, es el saliente de Budjka, pero como esa región es un mosaico étnico, como los hablantes de rumano no eran mayoría ahí y como a Stalin le gustaba trazar fronteras creativas, su salida al mar quedó para la creativísima Gran Ucrania...
Y en compensación a Moldavia le "regaló" la industrial y eslava Transnistria.... 
Moldavia no es un país y por lógica debería ser repartido, con Gagauzia y Transnistria para Rusia y el resto para Rumanía. De hecho mayoría de la región histórica y antiguo Principado de Moldavia forma parte de Rumanía con su histórica y culta capital, Iasi, a la cabeza.
El propio nombre de Moldavia da lugar a equívocos, de hecho los rumanos suelen referirse a "la República de Moldavia"., para distinguirla de la Moldavia histórica.


----------



## Iskra (4 May 2022)

La "explicación". 
Que le vaya bien, Supongo que le sacaba una pasta al "yutube".


----------



## pemebe (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Merkel está acojonada y sin salir de casa, más amenazada que 100 kilos de cobre en un poblado gitano.
> Está completamente callada. Pensad que Merkel fue la artífice del Nordstrem2 con Rusia.
> No creo que Merkel hubiera permitido todo esto.



Tampoco lo habria permitido Trump.

*Chomsky califica a Trump como el "único estadista occidental" con un plan "sensato" para resolver la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania*









Chomsky Calls Trump the ‘One Western Statesman’ With a ‘Sensible’ Plan for Resolving Russia-Ukraine Crisis


Noam Chomsky said earlier this week that former President Donald Trump is the "one Western statesman" who has laid out a "sensible" proposition to resolve the Russia-Ukraine crisis. In an in an interview with Thijmen Sprakel on Tuesday, Chomsky said that the proposed solution included...




www.mediaite.com





Noam Chomsky dijo a principios de esta semana que el ex presidente Donald Trump es el "único estadista occidental" que ha presentado una propuesta "sensata" para resolver la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania.

En una entrevista con Thijmen Sprakel el martes, Chomsky dijo que la solución propuesta incluía "facilitar las negociaciones en lugar de socavarlas y avanzar hacia el establecimiento de algún tipo de acomodación en Europa... en la que no haya alianzas militares, sino sólo acomodación mutua".

"No lo dijo, pero es algo parecido a lo que George H.W. Bush -el primer Bush, no el segundo- propuso a principios de los años 90, cuando tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, propuso lo que llamaron una asociación para la paz, que estaría abierta para los europeos en general o los asiáticos también", continuó Chomsky, para luego subrayar que, en su opinión, es clave limitar la expansión de la OTAN y eliminar las alianzas militares en Europa.

*Trump se ha resistido a condenar a Vladimir Putin por sus acciones y, en cambio, ha criticado a la OTAN por "mantenerse al margen" del conflicto.*

"*Emmanuel Macron en sus iniciativas tratando de contactar con Putin sugirió algo similar*", dijo Chomsky, refiriéndose a los esfuerzos del presidente francés para disuadir al presidente de Rusia de seguir escalando la invasión de su país en Ucrania.

"Así que volviendo al único estadista occidental -no mencionó todo esto, pero sugirió algo similar: avanzar hacia las negociaciones y la diplomacia en lugar de escalar la guerra, tratar de ver si se puede lograr un acuerdo que estaría más o menos en esta línea", continuó Chomsky. "Su nombre es Donald J. Trump".

Chomsky añadió que Trump no es su "persona favorita" y cree que "es la persona más peligrosa quizás de la historia".

"Pero digamos la verdad:* es la única persona que lo ha dicho y es la salida correcta", dijo. "Otros también lo han dicho, pero no en altos cargos"*.

EN 2020 el mismo Chomsky dijo:








Noam Chomsky calificó a Donald Trump como "el peor criminal de la historia"


Noam Chomsky redobló sus críticas a Donald Trump "Esto suena fuerte, pero es cierto: es el peor criminal de la historia, sin lugar a dudas. Nunca ha habido una figura en la historia política que se haya dedicado tan apasionadamente a destruir los proyectos para la vida humana organizada en la...




m.nota22.com





*Noam Chomsky redobló sus críticas a Donald Trump "Esto suena fuerte, pero es cierto: es el peor criminal de la historia, sin lugar a dudas. Nunca ha habido una figura en la historia política que se haya dedicado tan apasionadamente a destruir los proyectos para la vida humana organizada en la tierra en el futuro cercano”, afirmó el reconocido intelectual y lingüista.* 

Avram Noam Chomsky es un lingüista, filósofo, politólogo y activista estadounidense de origen judío. Es profesor emérito de lingüística en el Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts y una de las figuras más destacadas de la lingüística del siglo XX, gracias a sus trabajos en teoría lingüística y ciencia cognitiva.


----------



## ksa100 (4 May 2022)

¿ dónde está Rusia ?


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Una cosa es tener intereses económicos en Ucrania y otra destruir tu propio país por esos intereses. Ucrania? como si la destruyen 100 veces, a Biden y los que lo mueven eso se la sopla. Entrar en guerra termonuclear con Rusia eso ya son palabras mayores.



El puto Biden ya se está follando el país (de momento economicamente) y además, lo que pasa es que tiene detrás a la CIA y al Deep Estate con toda su maquinaria de lavado de cerebros.

Déjame decirte una cosa: La mayoría de los americanos son gente cojonuda: Trabajadora, seria, patriota, etc. El problema es que les gobierna el mismo diablo.

Si han sido capaces de manipular a la opinión pública europea hasta llevar a la misma al fanatismo total.. pués piensa lo que han hecho con su propia población. Aquí todo el mundo piensa que Putin es Satanás reencarnado y que quiere destruir los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 May 2022)

Sobre biolabs, corporaciones y epidemias sospechosas.


Spoiler



*05.10.2018*

¿Se esconden ensayos del Pentágono tras los crímenes de Gilead Sciences?
*¿Se esconden ensayos del Pentágono tras los crímenes de Gilead Sciences?*


Spoiler



La firma estadounidense* Gilead Sciences* prosiguió deliberadamente los ensayos de su medicamente contra la *hepatitis B*, identificado como *Sovaldi (Sofosbuvir)*, en violación de las normas internacionales y contra la voluntad de los pacientes.

En diciembre de 2015 murieron 24 pacientes durante los ensayos realizados por el laboratorio de Gilead Sciences en Georgia. A pesar de esas muertes, la firma farmacéutica estadounidense decidió continuar los ensayos sin informar de esos decesos a las personas utilizadas como nuevos conejillos de Indias, lo cual condujo a otros 49 fallecimientos.

Esta información, debidamente documentada, acaba de ser revelada por el ex ministro georgiano de Seguridad Nacional, *Igor Guiorgadze*.

El medicamento incriminado se vende en la India, en forma de comprimidos, a 4,89 dólares estadounidenses mientras que en Estados Unidos cuesta 1.000 dólares. Las 12 semanas de tratamiento cuestan 705 euros en la India, 28.700 euros en la Unión Europea y… 84.000 dólares en Estados Unidos.

El ex secretario estadounidense de Defensa *Donald Rumsfeld *fue director general de Gilead Sciences y sigue siendo actualmente uno de sus principales accionistas.

En 1997, Donald Rumsfeld logró la homologación de un medicamento contra la *viruela* –el *Cidofovir*– y posteriormente lo integró a las investigaciones del *Pentágono* en materia de bioterrorismo, lo cual le reportó grandes ganancias.

Al año siguiente –en 1998– Rumsfeld convenció al presidente *Bill Clinton* para que Estados Unidos bombardeara en Sudán la planta farmacéutica de Al-Shifa. La justificación estadounidense fue que en la instalación sudanesa se fabricaban armas químicas para *al-Qaeda*. En realidad, la planta farmacéutica de Al-Shifa producía una copia del medicamento de Gilead Sciences contra el sida.

En 2001, siendo ya Donald Rumsfeld secretario de Defensa de la administración de *Bush* hijo, Gilead Sciences se convirtió en proveedor del Pentágono vendiéndole medicamentos contra la viruela ante presuntos ataques con *ántrax*.

El general *Igor Kirilov*, comandante de los servicios de protección radiológica, química y biológica de las fuerzas armadas rusas, sospecha que los ensayos con Sovaldi en realidad son experimentos de armas ilegales realizados por cuenta del Pentágono.

Por su parte, el senador ruso *Igor Morozov* declaró que: «La *Organización para las Armas Químicas (OPAQ)* debería obligar a Estados Unidos a hacer públicos los datos sobre el desarrollo de armas biológicas y los ensayos realizados con personas. Si ese asunto no se revuelve en el seno de la OPAQ, habrá que someterlo de inmediato al *Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU*».



*07.10.2018*

Experimentos del Pentágono en Georgia provocan epidemia de peste porcina en Bélgica
*Experimentos del Pentágono en Georgia provocan epidemia de peste porcina en Bélgica*


Spoiler



Las 100.000 páginas de documentos reveladas por el ex ministro georgiano de Seguridad Nacional, *Igor Guiorgadze*, muestran que el laboratorio de la firma estadounidense *Gilaed Sciences* en el *Centro Richard Lugar *de Tbilisi, la capital de Georgia, realizaba experimentos con armas químicas y biológicas para el *Departamento de Defensa* de los Estados Unidos de América.

Los experimentos de Gilaed Sciences, supuestamente vinculados a la lucha contra la *hepatitis C*, costaron la vida a 73 personas y al menos 49 de esas víctimas fueron sacrificadas de forma deliberada.

Según el general *Igor Kirilov*, responsable de la lucha biológica, química y nuclear en el ministerio ruso de Defensa, las cepas halladas en animales muertos durante la epidemia de *peste porcina* que afectó Rusia en 2007-2018 son las mismas que las del Centro Richard Lugar, conocidas como *«Georgia-2007»*.

Por consiguiente, la epidemia de peste porcina que se propagó durante esos 10 años desde Georgia hacia países como China, Rusia y las Repúblicas ex soviéticas del Báltico proviene, por accidente o de forma voluntaria, de los experimentos de Gilead Sciences.

La epidemia de peste porcina que afecta Bélgica en este momento no parecía hasta ahora vinculada a esa epidemia, debido a la lejanía geográfica entre Bélgica y las zonas contaminadas.

Pero el ministro de Agricultura de la región belga de Valonia, *René Collin*, ha revelado que la epidemia belga se originó en la zona donde se halla la *base militar Camp Lagland*, en la provincia belga de Luxemburgo, donde se albergan militares que participaron en maniobras de la *OTAN* en los países bálticos.




Los documentos revelados, que todavía están siendo objeto de estudio, también podrían permitir establecer un vínculo entre los experimentos de Gilead Sciences y las garrapatas portadoras de la *fiebre hemorrágica Crimea-Congo* que actualmente vienen propagándose en el sur de Rusia.

Entre los documentos revelados por el ex ministro georgiano Igor Guiorgadze figura también una patente para la fabricación de un dron (avión no tripulado) capaz de diseminar insectos infectados –descubrimiento que debe vincularse a los trabajos de la agencia de investigaciones *DARPA*, del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos, sobre los medios de infectar cultivos.

Rusia ha solicitado explicaciones a Estados Unidos y se prepara para llevar la cuestión ante la *Organización Internacional para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ)*.


El Pentágono pretende convertir campos de cereales en cultivos OGM
*El Pentágono pretende convertir campos de cereales en cultivos OGM*


----------



## Malevich (4 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Una cosa es tener intereses económicos en Ucrania y otra destruir tu propio país por esos intereses. Ucrania? como si la destruyen 100 veces, a Biden y los que lo mueven eso se la sopla. Entrar en guerra termonuclear con Rusia eso ya son palabras mayores.



A Estados Unidos este cuento le ha interesado para debilitar Europa, para que cortemos los lazos comerciales con Rusia y colocarnos su gas de mierda. Y ya de paso, con toda la chatarra que han mandado a Ucrania para ser destruida, relanzar su industria militar a costa de Europa. Como ya hicieran con las farmas. 
Cuando logre eso se retirarán del juego, estilo Afganistán, y con la ventaja de que Ucrania, teóricamente, no será una derrota porque no han intervenido sobre el terreno. Los ucranianos serán abandonados, la prensa y las redes sociales patalearán unos días, y se acabó.


----------



## la mano negra (4 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.



Eso no puede ser . Tiene que ser un montaje. No se puede creer tanta ineptitud .


----------



## Peineto (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Merkel está acojonada y sin salir de casa, más amenazada que 100 kilos de cobre en un poblado gitano.
> Está completamente callada. Pensad que Merkel fue la artífice del Nordstrem2 con Rusia.
> No creo que Merkel hubiera permitido todo esto.



No sé, personalmente frau Pferkel siempre me ha parecido más que turbia, amén de vaca.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A Estados Unidos este cuento le ha interesado para debilitar Europa, *para que cortemos los lazos comerciales con Rusia y colocarnos su gas de mierda. Y ya de paso, con toda la chatarra que han mandado a Ucrania para ser destruida, relanzar su industria militar a costa de Europa*. Como ya hicieran con las farmas.
> Cuando logre eso se retirarán del juego, estilo Afganistán, y con la ventaja que Ucrania, teóricamente, no será una derrota porque no han intervenido sobre el terreno. Los ucranianos serán abandonados, la y las redes sociales patalearán unos días, y se acabó.



El problema es que eso ya lo han conseguido (lo que te he puesto en negrita) y no obstante siguen tensando la cuerda. Yo creo sinceramente que esto ya va mucho más allá de sacar pasta...


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No sé, personalmente frau Pferkel siempre me ha parecido más que turbia, amén de vaca.



Si, pero no era gilipollas.


----------



## Impresionante (4 May 2022)

Los chinos se lo tienen que estar pasando cojonudamente


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Eso no puede ser . Tiene que ser un montaje. No se puede creer tanta ineptitud .



Yo si que creo que es un montaje, porque el tío parece que se está aguantando la risa todo el rato.


----------



## Iskra (4 May 2022)

Esto cuentan por ahí.

Inna Afinogenova volvió y rompió nuestros corazoncitos. Vamos a ver lo que está pasando aquí.

1️⃣ En sus videos Inna sí apoyaba esta guerra, sí participaba en la propaganda de esta guerra, era una parte de la propaganda rusa. Y ya está negándolo, ahora no quiere tener nada que ver con eso. 

2️⃣ Inna no vive en Rusia.

3️⃣ Inna perdió su trabajo el mismo día que RT quedó prohibido en el país donde vive.

4️⃣ Inna tiene la familia.

5️⃣ Inna tiene vida… y no quiere perderla…

¿Ya lo entienden?

❤Gracias a Inna por su trabajo, gracias por la inspiración y la inteligencia que nos aportaba. Ojalá todo termine pronto y a favor de Rusia y nuestra Inna pueda volver de verdad.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 May 2022)

Que horror, estos vídeos con soldados siendo alcanzados en directo me dan una inmensa pena. Puta guerra.


.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sobre la selva amazónica los brasileños dicen que si en Europa transformaron su entorno natural para desarrollarse ellos también tienen derecho a hacerlo y a mi cuando me decían ésto no se me ocurría ningún argumento en contra...es su país. También se exagera mucho eso de la desforestación porque allí por el clima lluvioso y el calor la vegetación crece de forma incontrolable, en Salvador de Bahía que lo conozco bastante, los solares y terrenos abandonados al poco tiempo se convierten en junglas en miniatura y los parques de la ciudad son islas remanentes de la selva original (Mata Atlántica) con bicharracos de toda clase incluidos caimanes y anacondas.
> 
> El canon por las selvas ya se lo pagan las farmacéuticas a unas cuantas reservas indias para sacar plantas medicinales y ese dinero se lo quedan íntegramente los indios porque en Brasil las reservas son practicamente extraterritoriales (si te metes en una buscando oro los indios te pueden matar y el gobierno federal se va a limitar a sacar el cadáver). Allí hay tribus que el jefe está forrado porque el dinero se lo queda él, una vez estando allí sacaron en el telediario al jefe de una tribu que fué a Brasilia a visitar al presidente (Lula da Silva) y el tío llegó en su avioneta particular pero la indumentaria era taparrabos, plumas en la cabeza y un disco de madera en la boca



Quizás te parezca mentira pero la selva amazónica no tiene un suelo fértil, es un sistema cerrado, en teoría y con el tiempo evolucionara a una estepa con islas selváticas. (no encuentro los links adecuados para confirmarlo)

Pero para cultivar se necesita fertilizante, la tierra no da:








Brasil encabeza importaciones de fertilizantes en el mundo | Opportimes


Brasil encabezó las importaciones de fertilizantes a nivel mundial en 2021, al totalizar 15,165 millones de dólares, un alza interanual de 88.9 por ciento.




www.opportimes.com





P.S.: La mayoría del oxigeno que respiramos se debe a las bacterias verdes y rojas que pueblan los océanos, se han de cuidar los mares sobre todo, ellos nos dan el oxigeno, la selva amazónica poco aporta por si alguien esta preocupado, eso si tiene un sinfín de biodiversidad.


----------



## Poseidón (4 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tampoco lo habria permitido Trump.
> 
> *Chomsky califica a Trump como el "único estadista occidental" con un plan "sensato" para resolver la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania*



Este tio lleva gaga varios años. Solo dice incoherencias, la familia no deberia dejar que hablara en los medios.


----------



## Poseidón (4 May 2022)

Otro traidor bueno. Como se nota que esta en la oposiciona ahora.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El general estadounidense Christopher Kavoli ha sido nombrado nuevo comandante de las fuerzas de la OTAN en Europa.
> 
> Kavoli habla ruso y tiene un máster en estudios rusos y de Europa del Este por la Universidad de Yale.
> 
> ...



PCM DE MIERda. Espero que se volatilice esa calva


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2022)

Calentito de ahora.
Batalla por AZOVSTAL.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Los dos barcos de la USN andan como siempre. El Truman sale del Adriático para andar pegado a Sicilia y el Kesrsarge sigue atracado en el sinuoso fiordo de Tromsø.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Eso no puede ser . Tiene que ser un montaje. No se puede creer tanta ineptitud .



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Discordante (4 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Eso no puede ser . Tiene que ser un montaje. No se puede creer tanta ineptitud .



Probablemente. No hay ningun fotograma intermedio entre la pantalla con el mortero y la llena de polvo y parece un video estandar de 24 fps deberia haber al menos 1 o 2 fotogramas intermedios.

Aun asi eso que ha hecho en el video es lo que se hacia para inutlizar morteros antiguamente ya que la municion del mismo no te sirve de nada y te ahorras gastar explosivos/granadas. Obviamente no se hace en un sitio cerrado y desde tan cerca.



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Que horror, estos vídeos con soldados siendo alcanzados en directo me dan una inmensa pena. Puta guerra.
> 
> 
> .



La guerra es una putada y muchos de los que salen con vida de ella, que no es poco, quedan marcados de por vida. Te rompe el corazon ver lo que nos hacemos unos a otros solo porque algunos hdlgp lo ordenan.


----------



## alfonbass (4 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si aplicamos tu más que laxo concepto de "títere" a los líderes de la UE y muchos otros países concluiremos que hay un importante número de "títeres" de EEUU. Y lo serían en la misma medida que Yanukovych de Rusia



No lo he negado, pero, desde luego, no me parece la mejor situación para cualquier país, pero es que con el concepto de "esferas de influencia", estamos reconociendo que eso pueda ocurrir, yo me niego, mi opinión es que eso no es bueno, ni para un bieloruso, ni para un..griego, por ejemplo


Abstenuto dijo:


> Estás falseando la situación y los hechos y mira que antes me he molestado en exponértelos con links a noticias
> 
> 1º Antes del acuerdo con las UE, Ucrania tenía importantes relaciones comerciales tanto con la UE como con Rusia
> 2º La UE propone un acuerdo comercial que le beneficia a la UE y perjudica a Rusia. Se avanza en las negociaciones pero no hay nada formalizado, ningún compromiso legal con la UE de firmar los acuerdos
> ...



Yo digo eso, y es lo que expongo como perjudicial, Rusia no puede entrometerse en los acuerdos comerciales de otro estado, ya sea el mismisimo infierno en la tierra. En cuanto al golpe de estado, ya te lo he dicho, creo que obviar que una parte importante de la sociedad ucraniana quería otra cosa no es "apoyar un golpe de estado", por esa regla de tres, podemos calificar como golpe de estado cualquier decisión que al gobernante no le guste...de verdad quieres vivir en un mundo así? yo no y lo expongo
Que USA se entrometa, no hace que otra intromisión sea percibida como algo positivo, y entrometerte socialmente, perdona, pero lo veo imposible, básicamente




Abstenuto dijo:


> Y en el mundo debería brillar un arcoiris maravilloso y deberíamos abrazarnos y darnos mucho, mucho cariñito. Los derechos inalienables de tomar sus propias decisiones no existen.



Por supuesto que el mundo debería ser más libre de cómo es actualmente, querer eso es una opción y es mi opinión, no puedo pedir libertad para mi, quejarme del gobierno y su maquiavélica gestión del covid y mirar para otro lado cuando veo que se están tomando decisiones en contra de la seguridad de mucha gente en Ucrania y que no mejora en nada al pueblo ruso, básicamente...eso me importa más que cualquier estado, que son todos cosas aborrecibles en cualquier lugar...



Abstenuto dijo:


> Has callado como una puta el golpe de estado que se folló el "derecho inalienable" de Ucrania a tomar sus propias decisiones



Hombre, es que tu ya has decidido que el derecho de Ucrania es tomar solo unas decisiones y no otras, entonces, claro...lo del golpe ya te he explicado



Abstenuto dijo:


> Pareces infantil y simplote en tus análisis, que están fuera de la realidad y de la esencia de las relaciones internacionales (lo que hay de HECHO: juegos y relaciones de poder, intereses, no "derechos inalienables" y polleces), pero luego eres muy selectivo para poner el foco en determinadas violaciones de esos "derechos inalienables"
> 
> Igual que al Teuro, se te ve el plumero



Tu mismo reconoces que esto es un juego geoestratégico, pero a la vez argumentas con el mismo argumentario que el Kremlin, eso a mi no me parece ni creíble y si, me parece simple, porque si no reconoces que hay otra parte que puede tener algo que decir y que son muchos los factores que hacen que una sociedad se levante como en 2014, lo siento, pero es un análisis muy simple. Pensar que cuatro agentes de la CIA han engañado a millones de personas (con la linterna aquella de la pelí de Will Smith?) es simplista. Para llegar a la situación que hay en Ucrania ahora mismo a nivel social hay que retraerse hasta muchos detalles, muchos puntos de la historia y muchas decisiones, muchas de ellas, erradas y mal planteadas por parte de los rusos y de los propios ucranianos, por supuesto, pero se llegó a 2014 con mucha historia detrás, pretender hacer ver que todo era de color de rosa hasta que llegó el Maidan, si, es simple e infantil



Abstenuto dijo:


> Qué curioso. Mi análisis es muy "simple" pero cuando entramos en los hechos en sí (sin bajar a ese nivel es imposible analizar lo complejo), los falseas (la disputa por el acuerdo comercial) o los rehúyes e ignoras (el golpe de estado) y pretendes que todo se difumine hablando en abstracto de una multiplicidad de factores, como si no hubiera factores infinitamente más determinantes (el mismo golpe de estado: imposición por la fuerza de la la voluntad de una potencia extranjera en la política de Ucrania) que otros
> 
> En realidad el simplote eres tú, porque eres incapaz de ver el problema desde la perspectiva geopolítica y sobre todo geoestratégica (dialéctica de estados, maquinaciones y estrategias para incrementar el poder de los estados y hacer decrecer el de los estados enemigos), que es la más determinante en tanto que las acciones políticas tanto de EEUU como de Rusia se están tomando desde esa perspectiva



Es que solo te centras en el golpe de estado, yo te digo que hay mucho más detrás y que, hay una cuestión clara, y es que Rusia quiere el control de Ucrania, hay miuchos que están de acuerdo con eso, me parece bien, las cosas claras, yo no lo estoy y lo digo, pero no vengas con que esto es otra cosa y Rusia buena y USA mala, porque las cosas con mucho más complejas



Abstenuto dijo:


> Comerle la polla a EEUU es hacer como si el golpe de estado respaldado por EEUU en Ucrania no hubiera existido y, por el contrario, elevar a la categoría de inaceptable intromisión imperialista la presión de Rusia y su contraoferta económica
> 
> Tu sesgo es tan jodidamente evidente que da casi vergüenza ajena



¿Ves como solo te centras en Maidan y nada más? hagamos un ejercicio de imaginación, solo imagina que el Maidan nunca hubiera ocurrido, cómo crees que hubiera cambiado el nivel de vida? y hagamos otra cosa también, imagina a una Ucrania entrando en la UE, sin que a Rusia le importase, como ocurrió con los balticos, por ejemplo...ahora compara el nivel de vida en Ucrania (esa irreal de un Yanukovich actual) y cualquiera de los tres balticos...si eres sincero, entenderás por qué lo digo



Abstenuto dijo:


> Te lo pongo en negrita. La menor distancia a la que esté la potencia hostil es determinante en el grado de la amenaza estratégico-militar
> 
> Si Rusia o China establecen bases militares permanentes en Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua (estados hostiles a EEUU como Ucrania lo es a Rusia tras el golpe de estado de 2014), entenderé, desde la lógica estratégico-militar defensiva, que EEUU lo perciba como una amenaza militar grave y responda militarmente (o promoviendo un golpe de estado)



Sabes tan bien como yo que mucha gente, en ese caso no hubieran tenido el mismo discurso, existe un sesgo, de hecho existe en toda opinión, porque partimos de nuestra manera de ver el mundo. Hay gente menis predispuesta a la libertad o la que temen, y por tanto, todo lo van a ver desde una perspectiva "comunista" y en esa perspectiva, entra Rusia de manera psicológica, negar eso es negar lo evidente, por lo que si, si hay sesgo, de todos
Dicho eso se me ocurre que esa hubiera sido una respuesta acorde, por qué no lo han hecho?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que no os cabe en la cabeza es que el principal motivo de la invasión rusa es tratar de neutralizar una amenaza estratégico-militar grave. Y que cualquier país con una estrategia de seguridad seria y poderío suficiente, tratará de neutralizarla por la vía militar si el resto de medios a su disposición, incluidos los diplomáticos, no lo logran
> 
> Lo que quiere el Kremlin son garantías de seguridad. Sí, yo quería que se hiciera lo que quería el Kremlin, que es lo que dice Putin en este vídeo
> 
> ...



Es que eso es con lo que no estamos de acuerdo, esas "garantías de seguridad" incluyen a la vuelta a unas fronteras que no existen, punto, Rusia perdió su influencia política en esas zonas por su actitud y porque nunca ha tratado de tu a tu a esos países del este, es esa "visión" de zonas de influencia con lo que



Abstenuto dijo:


> No soy prorruso, soy pro-paz, pro-equilibrio y pro-estabilidad, por eso había que haber cedido a las exigencias del Kremlin (al menos a las esenciales: garantías de que Ucrania no estaría en la OTAN) y EEUU ni siquiera se planteó ni conceder lo fundamental del documento del día 17 de diciembre



El mejor equilibrio y estabilidad es no meter un ejercito en el país vecino



Abstenuto dijo:


> Efectivamente lo de Donbás es secundario. Tampoco voy a hablar de la línea informativa de RT internacional estos últimos años porque la desconozco.



Pues es importante, porque seguir esas líneas informatiovas dicen que no, que el Donbass no importaba, pero "meter mierda con Cataluña, hablar de las "matanzas policiales" en USA o destacar "los logros del chavismo" en Venezuela, eso si, eso si que lo era



Abstenuto dijo:


> A la simpleza infantiloide de que la guerra es por "sentirse superiores" es que me da ya pereza responder, ya te he explicado cuál es la causa fundamental y te he puesto ejemplos concretos del abanico de posibilidades que se abre a EEUU para desestabilizar Rusia teniendo a un gobierno ultranacionalista hostil a Rusia completamente alineado con EEUU y predispuesto a entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llegamos al mismo punto, entrar en la OTAN....con una OTAN, practicamente devaluada antes de todo esto...eso es una amenaza?



Abstenuto dijo:


> Este es el principal asesor de Zelensky



Qué quieres que te diga? que porque sea muy malo Zelensky ya está la excusa? ya se puede actuar como creo que es erroneo?, e que continuamente se trata de llegar al mismo punto y obviando algo importante, un país no puede tomar decisiones por otro de la misma manera que una persona no lo puede hacer por otra persona



Abstenuto dijo:


> Por supuesto, a un follaOTAN no le entra en la cabeza que EEUU pueda tener como objetivo la desestabilización y descomposición de Rusia y de China (o su derrota por la vía militar si en algún momento es posible) y actúe en consecuencia en su política exterior. No concibe que un estado democrático sobre el que tiene prejuicios positivos pueda perseguir esos objetivos y poner en marcha maquinaciones y estrategias moralmente deleznables para lograrlos. Es tan estúpido que considera estas ideas teorías de la conspiración infundadas y obsesiones de chavistas y antiamericanos



Como si Rusia no viese encantada la separación de los estados americanos...verdad? Ojo, que tendría sentido para mi al igual que tendría sentido en Rusia, donde hay muuuuuuchas nacionalidades, porque parece que solo hay rusos en Rusia...


----------



## juanmanuel (4 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Brasil si los estados del sur se independizaran al estilo de la CSA ( Sao Paulo, Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul y Minas Gerais) estarían ya entre las diez primeras economías mundiales seguro....el problema es que tienen que tirar del resto del país donde la vagancia y el no dar un palo al agua es considerado algo así como la "idiosincrasia nacional"  y aparte hay autenticas legiones de paguiteros, sindivaguistas, chiringuiteros zampabollos, corruptos y sinvergüenzas...pero a una escala cósmica....



1) Los estados del sur son 3; Santa Catarina, Parana y Rio Grande del Sur y son productores de materias primas agropecuarias. No son los principales productores industriales.
2) La nueva y mas rica frontera agropecuaria es el centro oeste; Matogrosso, Matogrosso del Sur, Goias, Para (aunque Para es Nordeste). Es de ahi de donde sale la mayor produccion agricola-ganadera.
3) Los estados mas industrializados son Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais. Componen, junto con Espiritu Santo la region sudeste.
4) La region norte, aproximadamente 5 millones de km2, es una region practicamente despoblada y de reciente desarrollo.
5) La region nordeste es la region mas castigada desde el traslado de la capital a Rio de Janeiro a comienzos del siglo 19. Primero por el traslado del centro de poder y economico para alejarlo de posibles ataques franceses y despues para potenciar los bandeirantes paulistas que se lanzaron a la conquista del interior hasta los limites con las posesiones españolas.
Ademas, al igual que en Argentina, es la region mas castigada debido al reemplazo poblacional intencional que se produce desde la mitad del S19 con poblaciones europeas para blanquear al pais.
Conclusion: Si se le saca el centrooeste Brasil sale de los principales productores agropecuarios. Si se le sacan los casi 60 millones de nordestinos, los casi 20 millones de habitantes del norte, los casi 17 del centrooeste, y los casi 21 millones de Rio y Espiritu Santo, Brasil pierde la mitad de su poblacion, la mayor parte de sus recursos minerales, agropecuarios, y su atractivo principal que es su gran mercado interno.
Se transformaria en un pais de un poco menos de 100 millones de habitantes, en un area de un poco mas de 1 millon de km2 (quedaria mas o menos del tamaño de Peru).
A pesar que su PIB per capita aumentaria aun seria subdesarrollado (a pesar de tener mas del doble de su poblacion, tendria un PIB inferior al de España) , su IDH todavia seria inferior al de Argentina, Chile o Uruguay.
Al discurso racista del separatismo se le podran hacer criticas o halagos desde los diferentes puntos de vista, pero el mayor problema es que parte de una vision delirantemente falsa. Y eso no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Quizás te parezca mentira pero la selva amazónica no tiene un suelo fértil, es un sistema cerrado, en teoría y con el tiempo evolucionara a una estepa con islas selváticas. (no encuentro los links adecuados para confirmarlo)
> 
> Pero para cultivar se necesita fertilizante, la tierra no da:
> 
> ...



Latosoles (suelos rojos), suelos pobres, llenos de aluminio.
Al deforestar, la lluvia los lava (lixiviación), quedando rápidamente empobrecidos. Además, esa misma agua forma una capa de óxidos de aluminio que los blinda. Es como poner un papel de aluminio en ese suelo.
La riqueza de los suelos lateríticos está en la vegetación (parte viva que vive sobre el suelo).
Vendría a ser justo lo contrario de los suelos que tenemos en Ucrania y parte de Rusia: Chernozem (suelo negro)

Las llanuras brasileñas desforestadas, sin fertilizantes artificiales (rusos), son solo desiertos potenciales (desiertos con lluvia, curiosamente)








Chernozem - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Latosol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 May 2022)

¿Se acaba todo el 9 de mayo de otra forma?


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Esto es interesante. Los misiles antibuque de muy largo alcance destrozan el modelo de guerra aeronaval en ese escenario. Y si tienen un dia una base con esos misiles en las Salomon....


----------



## Discordante (4 May 2022)

Lo que dice la OPEC es que no quiere que baje el precio. Capacidad para producir mas hay, y bastante, y como cierren el trato con Iran yo diria que el barril se cae a 80$.


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Es que son muchos barriles. Y Venezuela está en la mierda, Irán muy por debajo de su capacidad real...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 May 2022)

Expertos en estrategia.
¿Qué señales hay detrás de esto?



Desde el jueves hasta el sábado.


----------



## piru (4 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> La "explicación".
> Que le vaya bien, Supongo que le sacaba una pasta al "yutube".




Hace poco cagó esto:


----------



## mirkoxx (4 May 2022)

*Resumen de hostilidades el 4 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav:








- Dirección de Kharkov*: los ucranianos lanzaron un contraataque y tomaron varios asentamientos: *Russian Lozovaya y Stary Saltov*. El puente de este último ha sido volado y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de desarrollar una ofensiva contra *Volchansk.* Los rusos siguen reforzando sus posiciones en la zona de* Kazachya Lopan y Tsirkuny*. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de cruzar el *Seversky Donets* entre *Balakliya e Izyum*, en el área de la aldea de *Protopopovka.

- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

1) El flanco norte del arco (de Balakleya a Popasnaya):* en la cabeza de puente de *Izyum*, la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, en particular en los pueblos de *Velikaya Komyshevakha, Pashkovo, Dolgenkoye.* En el área del *río Oskol,* cerca de mil soldados de la Guardia Nacional fueron rodeados; se proporcionó comunicación entre Izyum y el grupo que avanza hacia el este. La línea del frente se encuentra en la línea *Sosnovoe - Shandrigolovo - Drobyshevo - Krasny Liman. Yampol* ha sido liberado, la lucha está en marcha por el acceso al *Seversky Donets*. La agrupación ucraniana en el margen derecho, debido al socavamiento de los puentes que cruzan el río, no tiene la posibilidad de una retirada organizada. En *Rubizhnoye*, continúa la limpieza de la zona industrial del sur, hay informes de batallas por el asentamiento de *Voevodovka* que se encuentra entre *Rubizhnoye y Severodonetsk*. En *Bakhmutka*, avance en la zona de *Orekhovo.

2) Frente Central* (*de Popasnaya a Marinka):* continúa el asalto a *Popasnaya.* En el área de *Avdeevka*, avance ruso sobre *Troitskoye y Novoselovka* para llegar a *Nueva York*. En *Maryinka* - sin cambios.

*3) El flanco sur del arco* *(desde el río Dnieper hasta Marinka):* la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Según información preliminar, fue posible ampliar la zona de control al oeste de* Velikaya Novoselka* hasta el pueblo de *Temirovka.

- Caldera de Mariupol*: se han abierto corredores humanitarios desde Azovstal, el último centro de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad, para liberar a los civiles retenidos por militantes ucranianos.

*- Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev*: la línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del *Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper. 

Владислав Угольный

@Zhukov *


----------



## Azrael_II (4 May 2022)

El chef José Andrés crítica a Nadal y Djokovic porqué defienden a los deportistas rusos y bielorrusos


----------



## Epicii (4 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Se acaba todo el 9 de mayo de otra forma?



Es probable que declaren que han exterminado a los grupos nazis del Donbas, y la operación especial ha terminado...


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Algunos más,pero declinando fuertemente. Aquí les Dan 400k a comienzos d ela próxima década. Seguramente el petróleo y el gas han salvado al país, hace 50 años estaban oara irse a la mierda en poco tiempo y les tocó esta lotería que les permitió bastante tiempo de independencia energética.


----------



## Remequilox (4 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Expertos en estrategia.
> ¿Qué señales hay detrás de esto?
> 
> 
> ...



Tres corredores humanitarios, jueves a sábado, de 8.00 a 18.00.
Para evacuación de civiles, estimados en unos 200.

¿Posibilidades? 
El sábado a las 18:01 comienza la operación final, bombazos gordos y asalto especializado, 36 horas máximo.
Putin el lunes presenta en público la victoria de Azovstal.


----------



## MiguelLacano (4 May 2022)

Día 70. Guerra de posiciones. Agotamiento completo. Rusia sin iniciativa, los ucro nazis tampoco, pero capaces de algún contragolpe y se siguen reforzando con material aportado gratuitamente. Tímidos intentos rusos de entorpecer el avituallamiento ucro nazi. Insuficiente y tarde, muy tarde. La aviación rusa ni está ni se la espera, helis incluidos. Todo a base de misiles. La guerra va camino de su fin. Putin intentará vender esto como una “victoria”. Pero es un desastre, que ha costado muchas vidas.


----------



## npintos (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es probable que declaren que han exterminado a los grupos nazis del Donbas, y la operación especial ha terminado...



Sería muy bueno que así fuera, pero los que dirigen la OTAN no parecen estar muy felices con que se termine el jaleo bélico.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El chef José Andrés crítica a Nadal y Djokovic porqué defienden a los deportistas rusos y bielorrusos



Pues mira, yo antes solía ir a comer un par de veces a mes al restaurante que este pájaro tiene en Nueva York con Ferrán Adría de socio (Little Spain).









Mercado Little Spain | José Andrés, Albert Adrià, Ferran Adrià | Hudson Yards, NYC}


Mercado Little Spain by José Andrés is an all-day dining destination for food lovers, an entire neighborhood of delicioso located at New York City's Hudson Yards.




www.littlespain.com





No es gran cosa (muy turístico y caro) , pero tenía jamón ibérico del bueno y unos churros de puta madre: Pues ya ha perdido a dos clientes (y la gente de mi curro con la que iba a veces).

Ya sabeís: Si vais por Nueva York ni pisarlo. Que le den mucho por el culo.


----------



## El Mercader (4 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es probable que declaren que han exterminado a los grupos nazis del Donbas, y la operación especial ha terminado...



No creo, les falta la mitad del Donbass por reconquistar y quedaría el peligro de un contraataque Ucro en cualquier momento.
Esto es otra jugada de Putin.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> La "explicación".
> Que le vaya bien, Supongo que le sacaba una pasta al "yutube".



Pues estoy de acuerdo con bastantes puntos de lo que dice sin embargo hay uno que me chirria, si Rusia no hubiera atacado los ucranianos hubieran barrido Donetsk y Lugansk, matando y nazificando a su población.

Considero que la mayoría de las guerras se realizan por intereses económicos, esas son deleznables, pero en el caso de Rusia, aparte de su seguridad (relativa), tengo en cuenta que ha salvado a mucha gente que no quería ser masacrada por las tropas ucranianas, sea esa su intencion real(politik) o no.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 May 2022)

U.S. Natural Gas Prices Hit A 13-Year High On Inventory Concerns | OilPrice.com


Natural gas prices in the U.S. continue to rally Wednesday, with futures soaring past $8 as inventory concerns mount ahead of a summer that promises high demand.




oilprice.com





Que no se preocupen que los europeos pagamos lo que haga falta.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano degradado a ejército de follacabras





Hombre, que los follacabras usan *TOYOTAS !*! (a los ucranianos sólo les han dado *FIAT*).


----------



## frangelico (4 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hombre, que los follacabras usan *TOYOTAS !*! (a los ucranianos sólo les han dado *FIAT*).



Es que para un solo uso mejor un coche baratillo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues mira, yo antes solía ir a comer un par de veces a mes al restaurante que este pájaro tiene en Nueva York con Ferrán Adría de socio (Little Spain).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El wey se robó el oro de los inditos...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (5 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Expertos en estrategia.
> ¿Qué señales hay detrás de esto?
> 
> 
> ...



¿Otra vez?
Pero ¿cuánta gente hay metida ahí?


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

Mañana en Hispañistán hablaréis del Madrid y la Champions.

Pasará desapercibido que España hoy, ha colocado Deuda Pública con intereses positivos, ya incluso a 12 meses.
Algo que HACÍA 7 AÑOS QUE NO OCURRÍA.
Y por encima del 2% de cupón en la deuda a 10 años.

Esto es un desastre para el país que yo creo que poca gente se imagina.
Y todo gracias a Putin oye


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

Bueno, parece que el grupo de los países paganos de la UE lo empieza a ver claro, y que eso de reconstruir Ucrania mediante su adhesión rápida, pues como que no. Y además, que meter ese "engendro de proyecto de estado etnorracista", pues como que tampoco va muy según los valores europedos y tal....








Austria tells Ukraine EU fast-track procedure not possible







www.euractiv.com





_...full accession process for Ukraine would be “a *long process* to adjust to, which certainly cannot be achieved *in the next five to ten years*,”

... also *have to be creative* in how you *introduce Ukraine to Western values*,” _


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Quizás te parezca mentira pero la selva amazónica no tiene un suelo fértil, es un sistema cerrado, en teoría y con el tiempo evolucionara a una estepa con islas selváticas. (no encuentro los links adecuados para confirmarlo)
> 
> Pero para cultivar se necesita fertilizante, la tierra no da:
> 
> ...



Si, si lo he visto, no me parece mentira.... en la selva de un parque natural que hay en una isla de Bahía (Tinharé) los suelos eran arenosos y en otra reserva del mismo estado eran rojos que tampoco son muy fértiles, pero había muchas zonas con suelos de color mas oscuro que según me comentó el dueño de una plantación eran los mas fértiles. En la arena de la playa que se supone que de fertilidad cero, allí crecen las palmeras de coco y varias clases de árboles..que por cierto daban una sombra estupenda y que protege del sol tan tremendo que hace por esos lares (allí tumbarse en la arena al sol es de suicidas directamente).

En el Amazonas me suena que hay varias clases de selvas según el terreno....las que estan al lado de los ríos el terreno sufre inundaciones cada año y recibe nutrientes (los brazucas llaman a esas selvas "igapó" ) ; en los terrenos secos mas lejos de los ríos los suelos son menos fértiles y en caso de talar la selva y excavar el suelo se pueden convertir en terrenos yermos (los sitios esos donde ha habido explotaciones mineras)...pero lo mas normal es que vuelva a salir la vegetación otra vez,...el sistema de cultivo tradicional de los indios es lo que allí llaman la "roça" que consiste en quemar un zona y cuando se agota el suelo irse a otra pero la selva siempre volvía a crecer en los sitios quemados.

Otro ejemplo de que las selvas se regeneran son las ciudades mayas que estuvieron en terrenos desforestados y rodeadas de campos cultivados y con el tiempo la selva ha recuperado el terreno, hace casi 40 años que estoy oyendo eso de que cada minuto se quema la extensión de un campo de fútbol en el Amazonas y si eso fuera cierto ya no quedaría selva....precisamente por haberlas visto yo creo que las selvas tropicales son un tesoro bilógico y un espectaculo turístico, pero eso no significa tener que tragarse todos los cuentos de los ecolojetas y de oenegés caza-subvenciones.

Disculpas por el ladrillo off topic


----------



## Ardilla Roja (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo con bastantes puntos de lo que dice sin embargo hay uno que me chirria, si Rusia no hubiera atacado los ucranianos hubieran barrido Donetsk y Lugansk, matando y nazificando a su población.
> 
> Considero que la mayoría de las guerras se realizan por intereses económicos, esas son deleznables, pero en el caso de Rusia, aparte de su seguridad (relativa), tengo en cuenta que ha salvado a mucha gente que no quería ser masacrada por las tropas ucranianas, sea esa su intencion real(politik) o no.



No se que ventolera le ha dado a esta tía, habla de muerte de civiles como si no intervenir hubiera ahorrado vidas de civiles... Lo que sí ha causado la intervención es la desaparición de miles de nazis ukros y mercenarios extranjeros. Y la verdad, hundir la economía occidental y el sueño globalista tampoco es una meta desdeñable.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No os parece curioso que la EU, que tanto presume de universalidad, derechos humanos, diálogo, entendimiento, blah, blah no haya ni siquiera mencionado una solución negociada para acabar con el desastre humanitario?. Sólo les preocupa enviar armas para que palmen rusos/ucranianos y el estrangulamiento financiero de Rusia.



Macron y Erdongan lo han intantado, el primero ninguneado, el segundo lo toman un poquito más en serio. Curiosamente EEUU y UK no han intentado dialogar, asumen que la única forma de convencer al ruso es con una derrota.


----------



## Roedr (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Macron y Erdongan lo han intantado, el primero ninguneado, el segundo lo toman un poquito más en serio.* Curiosamente EEUU y UK no han intentado dialogar, asumen que la única forma de convencer al ruso es con una derrota.*



o más bien, están encantadísimos con la situación.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 May 2022)

Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Que horror, estos vídeos con soldados siendo alcanzados en directo me dan una inmensa pena. Puta guerra.
> 
> 
> .




Uno de tantos montajes ukras que posteas. Pero este se nota demasiado:

Esos vehículos no llevan Z visible desde arriba, que es su principal función, que los helos no se confundan.

Sólo se ve una Z en la espalda de un soldado .

Primero aparece en sentido vertical en la espalda del soldado:



Pero luego aparece en horizontal:



Los cromas de Farlopensky están más currados.
Dile al que te los ha pasado que lo vuelva a intentar.


----------



## Zepequenhô (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Que están como locos por usar armas nucleares.


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

Me están empezando hasta a caer bien, los que antes detestaba con fuerza.
Evidentemente la batalla no es izquierda-derecha, sino globalismo anglosajón vs resto del mundo.

Creo que medio mundo está abriendo los ojos.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (5 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Otra vez?
> Pero ¿cuánta gente hay metida ahí?



Esto parece "El Día de la Marmota" ¿no decían que habían tomado el control y que los ukros no podían comunicarse con Kíev?


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Este tío parece sacado de los años 40.


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si, si lo he visto, no me parece mentira.... en la selva de un parque natural que hay en una isla de Bahía (Tinharé) los suelos eran arenosos y en otra reserva del mismo estado eran rojos que tampoco son muy fértiles, pero había muchas zonas con suelos de color mas oscuro que según me comentó el dueño de una plantación eran los mas fértiles. En la arena de la playa que se supone que de fertilidad cero, allí crecen las palmeras de coco y varias clases de árboles..que por cierto daban una sombra estupenda y que protege del sol tan tremendo que hace por esos lares (allí tumbarse en la arena al sol es de suicidas directamente).
> 
> En el Amazonas me suena que hay varias clases de selvas según el terreno....las que estan al lado de los ríos el terreno sufre inundaciones cada año y recibe nutrientes (los brazucas llaman a esas selvas "igapó" ) ; en los terrenos secos mas lejos de los ríos los suelos son menos fértiles y en caso de talar la selva y excavar el suelo se pueden convertir en terrenos yermos (los sitios esos donde ha habido explotaciones mineras)...pero lo mas normal es que vuelva a salir la vegetación otra vez,...el sistema de cultivo tradicional de los indios es lo que allí llaman la "roça" que consiste en quemar un zona y cuando se agota el suelo irse a otra pero la selva siempre volvía a crecer en los sitios quemados.
> 
> ...



No compares el grado de afectación edáfica y ecosistémica de unos indígenas con técnicas ancestrales, con el de la moderna agroindustria extensiva.
En el caso brasileño y la deforestación para aprovechamiento extensivo, el "suelo" como tal desaparece, y tan solo queda "superficie".
Una vez abandonada, si dejas pasar mucho tiempo (décadas por no decir siglos), una buena parte del ecosistema podría revivir. 
Plantitas silvestres y algún que otro bicho siempre te saldrán. Pero eso no es un ecosistema vivo y sano.


----------



## Triyuga (5 May 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Ningún medio ha pretendido mostrar esa imagen como los efectos de una bomba:
> 
> ¿Dónde puedo comprar ventanas ucranianas?



La maquinaria propagandística tiene sede en Londres, donde trabajan las distintas agencias de comunicación que se ocupan de Zelensky. Aun si cuenta con cierto eco de la corriente internacional, parece estar perdiendo eficacia. Vender los males más horribles a diario y asignarlos todos a Rusia, está empezando a generar negación. Difundir información que no es creíble, contando con la aquiescencia de los medios de comunicación, no siempre funciona. La prueba está en la creciente oposición a la posición adoptada por la UE que muestran las encuestas de opinión en casi todos los países europeos. Un italiano cada cuatro, según una encuesta muy seria, cree que lo que se cuenta es operación de propaganda de la OTAN y de Ucrania y no piensa que los rusos hagan lo que se les endosa. Otra encuesta dice que el 62% piensa que hay que buscar un arreglo con Putin y dejar de enviar armas a los ucranianos.

*Falta de credibilidad, un arma de doble filo*

Hay que decir que situarse siempre muy por debajo de la línea de credibilidad, en este caso concreto, no es fruto de una exageración, de un exceso de comunicación que pueda producir saturación y, con ello, un daño mayor que las ventajas. Se elige el terreno de la naturalización del absurdo y de la cantidad de fake news precisamente para ocultar una parte sustancial de los crímenes de guerra, a saber, la de los crecientes horrores de los nazis ucranianos tanto con los soldados rusos como con la población civil, especialmente con los que consideran rusófonos.

Así, la estrategia parece consistir en relatar los peores horrores que el ser humano puede concebir haciéndolos pasar por comportamientos rusos. Ni siquiera las declaraciones de Putin sobre el intercambio de prisioneros rusos por ucranianos y su devolución con heridas en los dedos y en los atributos sexuales han tenido el más mínimo eco en los medios de comunicación europeos y atlantistas. Por no hablar del velo de silencio que se ha corrido sobre las torturas a prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército democrático ucraniano, las eliminaciones de prisioneros rusos reivindicadas por el batallón georgiano que lucha en Ucrania, o las masacres de civiles días después de su evacuación documentada. Ahora resulta que hasta Human Rights Watch lamenta el uso por parte de los ucranianos de armas no convencionales prohibida, según cuenta el New York Times.

Hay una línea precisa de tiempo de los horrores. La necesidad de aumentar la indignación internacional busca aprovechar cualquier oportunidad. Así que las denuncias de violaciones, asesinatos e incluso actos de pederastia, siempre se producen cuando los representantes de la UE llegan a Ucrania, o cuando las reuniones de los organismos internacionales comienzan con las sanciones y las armas en el orden del día, o cuando la necesidad de reabrir las negociaciones vuelve a los medios de comunicación, o cuando algunos medios se ven obligados a dudar de la falsedad anterior.

Y se intensifica la producción de horrores a lo largo y ancho del país: tantos que es imposible verificarlos, solo están asegurados por los altos funcionarios de EEUU o la UE o, subordinadamente, por los llamados reporteros que son atlantistas más que periodistas. De hecho, guardan silencio, se hacen ciegos y sordos de los horrores y masacres diarias que cometen los ucranianos: el peligro es que hacerlos públicos haga reflexionar sobre quiénes son los nazis ucranianos y, en consecuencia, resultaría difícil explicar las nuevas transferencias de armas al Batallón Azov y a sus compinches “resistentes”. Y, como por arte de magia, desaparece de los comentarios el único atisbo de historia establecida: prohibido hablar de las masacres del Donbass en los últimos ocho años por las tropas ucranianas.

En resumen, los militares ucranianos han matado a 14.000 civiles ucranianos: ¿por qué iban a tener reparos en seguir haciéndolo ahora, además con el objetivo de perjudicar a Rusia y fomentar las sanciones contra Moscú y un mayor apoyo a Kiev?

*La guerra de quinta generación*

Esta guerra es la primera que Occidente hace filmar y comentar las 24 horas del día en todos los canales de televisión, radios y periódicos disponibles. En resumen, se trata de la primera guerra mediática de quinta generación, en la que la verdad contada suprime la verdad de los hechos y en la que se escenifican horrores unilaterales para empujar las emociones y utilizarlas contra la razón. En las pantallas y en los periódicos se combate casi tanto como sobre el terreno, y se mata la lógica de los acontecimientos más allá de toda propaganda comprensible.

También es la primera guerra en la que no se necesita a los militares para garantizar la incorporación de periodistas, porque hay una adhesión casi militante al atlantismo. Es mejor ver las cosas desde el punto de vista de lo que se dice y no de lo que interpretan los periodistas. La lógica dictaría que hay que analizar las declaraciones rusas y no las interpretaciones occidentales de las mismas. La invasión de Ucrania ha tenido su propia lógica desde el principio, que es la expresada por el propio Putin: «No nos interesa ocupar Ucrania», dijo en vísperas de la entrada de las tropas en Donbass, «y creemos que debemos llevar a cabo una operación que será aceptada por el propio pueblo, es decir, la de expulsar a los nazis del gobierno y de las fuerzas armadas». Ahora bien, está claro que todos, excepto los rusos, tienen la autorización para bombardear a la población civil y cometer atrocidades.

El recurso masivo a las fake news es parte decisiva de la propaganda que sirve tanto para aumentar la demanda de apoyo internacional al régimen corrupto de Kiev como para presionar a los europeos (que al final tendrán que pagar el precio más alto y soportar la mayor carga). La propaganda y la rusofobia rampante deben leerse en función de la estrategia estadounidense que ve en la continuación de la guerra el mejor negocio posible, desde el punto de vista geopolítico, táctico, económico y militar. Aquí también se oculta una rareza: Zelensky pide todos los días a Europa que deje de comprar gas y se suicide energéticamente para salvar a su gobierno criminal, mientras sigue cobrando los derechos de Moscú por el paso del gas ruso a través de Ucrania: valor anual de 10.400 millones de dólares.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No es por Siberia ni por su clima, entendámonos . Ni porque sea guapa y hermosa . A Siberia la ansían TODOS en este momento pero es por lo que guarda atesorado bajo su suelo y sobre su superficie. Ya solamente quedan dos territorios vírgenes en el planeta Tierra cuyas riquezas naturales no hayan sido explotadas a conciencia : la Antártida y Siberia . La Antártida se defiende sola . Siberia se defiende bien sola y además tiene a los rusos que no van a consentir que nadie se la robe.
> Es por Siberia toda la movida que hay montada , estimado conforero.
> Que no le cuenten cuentos chinos.



Eso esta descontado y el plan es crear mini-estados, como se planeo por las potencias extranjeras que intervinieron en la Guerra Civil Rusa.
Y China no lo tiene es sus planes, China de por si ya tienen muchos recursos y los que le faltan vienen de Rusia, Africa y América del Sur, esos son cuentos.
Y disculpe SIBERIA ES HERMOSA.


----------



## JAGGER (5 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> La maquinaria propagandística tiene sede en Londres, donde trabajan las distintas



Putin decía que no iba a invadir Ucrania, que todo era propaganda.
Háblame de maquinaria...


----------



## Tlistakel (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



antonio demacrado


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> ¿ dónde está Rusia ?




Un puntito al este de Polonia o por ahí. Cuesta verla en los mapas te aviso.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (5 May 2022)

Más ruskis que acabarán en algún frigorífico ucraniano o en alguna morgue y que nadie reclamará.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 May 2022)

Hasta los chinos se ríen de nosotros...


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La unica salida para Rusia tal vez sea demostrar que el uso del arsenal nuclear no es solo una amenaza vacia...un uso de armas tacticas en Ucrania, (sin matar millones de civiles) sobre infraestructura clave (centrales electricas, aerodromos, puntos claves del sistema ferroviario, etc) Haria que Finlandia y Suecia se lo pensaran, sin necesidad de atacarlas...



Es justo lo contrario, si Rusia usa una arma táctica lo único que demostraría a Suecia y Finlandia es lo débiles que son, lo que las llevaría a ingresar aun más rápido en la OTAN. Aparte que mandaría a tomar por culo el tratado de no proliferación nuclear, lo que provocaría que hasta Andorra se pusiera a enriquecer uranio.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No compares el grado de afectación edáfica y ecosistémica de unos indígenas con técnicas ancestrales, con el de la moderna agroindustria extensiva.
> En el caso brasileño y la deforestación para aprovechamiento extensivo, el "suelo" como tal desaparece, y tan solo queda "superficie".
> Una vez abandonada, si dejas pasar mucho tiempo (décadas por no decir siglos), una buena parte del ecosistema podría revivir.
> Plantitas silvestres y algún que otro bicho siempre te saldrán. Pero eso no es un ecosistema vivo y sano.



Las técnicas de agricultura convencional están pensadas para los suelos de zonas templadas. Los suelos tropicales son mucho más frágiles y se degradan rápidamente si no se fertilizan con materia orgánica o si se laborean en exceso. De ahí el fracaso de la revolución verde. Para quien quiera ampliar:

Manejo Ecologico Del Suelo, Ana Primavesi (1984) (Parte 1/2) - [PDF Document]

Manejo Ecologico Del Suelo Ana Primavesi Parte 2 - [PDF Document]

sigamos con lo de la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No compares el grado de afectación edáfica y ecosistémica de unos indígenas con técnicas ancestrales, con el de la moderna agroindustria extensiva.
> En el caso brasileño y la deforestación para aprovechamiento extensivo, el "suelo" como tal desaparece, y tan solo queda "superficie".
> Una vez abandonada, si dejas pasar mucho tiempo (décadas por no decir siglos), una buena parte del ecosistema podría revivir.
> Plantitas silvestres y algún que otro bicho siempre te saldrán. Pero eso no es un ecosistema vivo y sano.



Hombre sí, una vez talada la selva depende de lo que se haga el terreno quedará mas o menos castigado, últimamente lo mas habitual es meter plantaciones de soja o pastos para ganado, pero por ejemplo si talan un bosque primario para sacar madera de los árboles mas grande el efecto es que sale una jungla impenetrable porque les llega el sol a todas las plantas del sotobosque y crecen más, según los puristas del ecologismo eso es un ecosistema degradado pero tampoco es una estepa o un terreno yermo, sigue habiendo vegetación ...

En los años 20 del siglo pasado Henry Ford intentó montar una plantación de caucho gigantesca en el estado de Pará (Fordlandia) y para ello arrasó la selva que había logicamente, el experimento le salió mal por varias razones y lo tuvo que abandonar pero viendo fotos en el el Google maps diría que ha vuelto a crecer la selva 100 años despues a pesar de que talaron 20.000 hectareas..


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 May 2022)

Joder, y los cuernos kilométricos


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buen video. Ojo. Se ve algún cuerpo.
> 
> Los Spetsnaz del gran Ejército Rojo en acción.
> 
> ...



The special forces of the "O" with numerous trophies obtained in battle in the Limansky direction NEW TROPHIES Charity from the WEST for DPR and LPR. DPR and LPR are thankful to NATO and the West for supporting their war effort and liberation of Donbass


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Actor.

Pues parece, que Rusia va declarar el fin de la guerra (operación especial) digamos que ha conseguido entre un 20 y 30% del objetivo a ojo de buen cubero,.quizás más. Lo venderán como un éxito del 70%

De esta forma, Rusia tendrá vía libre para negociar mil tratados con India, Pakistán (cuando se decida el golpe) y China. Además de países del Golfo. Este gesto de buena voluntad hará que países como Brasil, Nicaragua, Perú , algunos del sureste asiático puedan llegar a acuerdos comerciales más amplios.

Quedará bien de cara a la opinión pública y la OTAN Ucrania quedará como los que quieren guerra. Pillará por sorpresa a los medios.

Pero...

No llegara a una semana y se iniciará una campaña como nunca (peor que la que hay ahora) contra Rusia, resucitando "matanzas" y diciendo que lo que tiene que hacer es irse de Ucrania y Putin debe dimitir y Rusia pagar el precio

Mientras se pasará a la fase 3 misiles antiaéreos y drones antibuque, misiles antibuque y artillería pesada...

Quizás Rusia gane un mes o dos, quizás hasta septiembre. Pero Ucrania atacará y no solo el Donbass sino que parte de Rusia e intentará recuperar Crimea.

La cia, otros servicios y los ucranianos mataran a líderes y sobornaran a otros para que traicionen a Rusia

¿Espera Rusia la invasion de Taiwán?

No entiendo el movimiento más que para construir alianzas. Si en día meses China abastece de drones y equipo militar avanzado a Rusia, tendrá sentido, pero sino...

Ya se demostró en Corea y en Vietnam

Y ahora que ya no se puede masacarar igual que antes se ha acentuado más.

Si un país tiene bunquers, algún arma que pueda hacer daño a tanques y aviones, francotiradores y miles de soldados más o menos disciplinados. Si este país recibe ayuda infinita desde el exterior. Es totalmente imposible conquistarlo . Tampoco ellos echar al invasor, solamente por cansancio.

Mucho drones, armas inteligentes e incluso bombas tácticas pero no se puede vencer a un país.

La única forma es a través del asesinato como hacía EEUU en Vietnam y otros países, sobornos, traiciones y huida


----------



## Guanotopía (5 May 2022)

Google ha bloqueado 8 millones de anuncios sobre la guerra en Ucrania


La empresa también ha eliminado publicidad de más de 60 medios de comunicación oficiales rusos.




www.elperiodicoextremadura.com








> En una publicación en el blog de la compañía para explicar sus acciones en materia de seguridad de anunciantes en 2021, Spencer detalló que* se han pausado todos los anuncios en **Rusia** y también impiden que la publicidad de compañías rusas pueda verse en el extranjero.*


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Actor.
> 
> Pues parece, que Rusia va declarar el fin de la guerra (operación especial) digamos que ha conseguido entre un 20 y 30% del objetivo a ojo de buen cubero,.quizás más. Lo venderán como un éxito del 70%
> 
> ...



Interesante, porque eso será tarde o temprano.





__





‘NATO should protect Taiwan?’ UK Foreign Secretary in imperial dream again：Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





La dialéctica a usar va a definir mucho,ya que para China no es una invasión.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

On the eve of Victory Day, the 1st Deputy Chief of Staff of the Presidential Administration of the Russian Federation, Sergei Kiriyenko, visited Mariupol, where he talked with reservist soldiers and met with WWII veterans. 



together with the First Deputy Head of the Presidential Administration of the Russian Federation, Sergey Kiriyenko and the Secretary of the General Council of the United Russia party Andrey Turchak


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Interesante, porque eso será tarde o temprano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y para USA no debería puesto que se trata de un estado al que no reconoce . Deberían indignarse ante cualquier acto contra Palestina, que tiene mucho más reconocimiento que Taiwan o que Kosovo.




Ante una visita militar de China a Taiwan tienen derecho a indignarse el antipapa de Roma, los paraguayos o el rey de Eswantini, que se llamaba Swazilandia cuando yp estudié geografía


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Kadirov, suma y sigue


----------



## SkullandPhones (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> The special forces of the "O" with numerous trophies obtained in battle in the Limansky direction NEW TROPHIES Charity from the WEST for DPR and LPR. DPR and LPR are thankful to NATO and the West for supporting their war effort and liberation of Donbass



Como te gustaría que te la metiera un checheno, pirata.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Soldados rusos con un nazi de la antigua brigada "Azov", en un barco. Entonces no sé qué pasó.


han sido atados a su cabeza con bloque de cemento ;;; si este es el caso, probablemente se estén preparando para hacer algo con lo que estoy totalmente en desacuerdo... Espero que algo así no suceda...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los alemanes les han debido enviar chatarra de desguace de calidad ínfima.
> Y aún así es demasiado después de humillar al presidente federal y al canciller con desprecios e insultos.
> Alemania está haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia. Su liderazgo de Europa ha pasado a mejor vida.



Los boches cagándose en el pecho recurrentemente cada 50 años de media y destruyendo europa en el proceso. 

no se podía de saber con los putos Boches de mierda


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Un mercenario estadounidense para #Ukraine comparte sus experiencias en la guerra hasta ahora... Al Final del Video se recomienda a sí mismo para


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Se ha restablecido el contacto con los defensores de #Mariupol en #Azovstal . Todavía en la lucha. No puedo proporcionar más detalles en este momento.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

Entrevista de la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova entrevista del ABC a Zarajova muy interesante y censurada


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

EE. UU. despliega un caza F35 cerca de la frontera con Ucrania




RQ-4B Global Hawk de EE. UU. avistado nuevamente sobre el Mar NegroLos




sionistas aprueban el envío de sistemas antibuque Blue Spear y sistemas antibuque Spike NLOS a Ucrania




Gran Bretaña envía drones a Ucrania capaces de arrojar explosivos de 60 km de altura


----------



## ussser (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a esa conclusión habíamos llegado nosotros sin cobrar una morterada del Pentágono. El Pentágono es la mayor estafa y ruina que tiene USA.



Por ahí le andará la nasa, otro buen coladero.


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

El periodista de guerra Oleksandr Makhov murió hoy cerca de Izyum. Se había unido al ejército ucraniano para defender a su país contra la invasión rusa.


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

5/5: #Donbas -Ucrania Este- ¿Qué tan grande es el área que Rusia quiere controlar, con cuánto terminará? ÁREA DE #Donbas -puntos de presión- la flecha roja en #Izyum no atravesó el frente ucraniano - También excavado en muchos ejes, con una línea de fuente muy larga


----------



## dedalo00 (5 May 2022)




----------



## McRotor (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito con Siberia: Conque el cambio climático sea el 1% de los que nos cuentan los mass-mierda, Siberia va a ser un puto vergel: LLanuras inmensas, materias primas para aburrir, terrenos de cultivo infinitos, etc.
> 
> Ahora mismo Siberia es la región más valiosa de la tierra.
> 
> ...



Según las teorias de la gran Tartaria te vienen a decir que en Siberia no siempre hizo el frio que hace hoy en día y que era una zona muy rica...

...mapas antiguos te pintan el polo norte sin hielo.


Igual el calentamiento hueval, la descarbonización... (todo ello propaganda gUSAna) no es más que evitar que el polo norte se convierta en navegable y Siberia en ese vergel que describes. 

Ya sabes a quien beneficiaria ese escenario no?


----------



## McRotor (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito con Siberia: Conque el cambio climático sea el 1% de los que nos cuentan los mass-mierda, Siberia va a ser un puto vergel: LLanuras inmensas, materias primas para aburrir, terrenos de cultivo infinitos, etc.
> 
> Ahora mismo Siberia es la región más valiosa de la tierra.
> 
> ...



Según las teorias de la gran Tartaria te vienen a decir que en Siberia no siempre hizo el frio que hace hoy en día y que era una zona muy rica...

...mapas antiguos te pintan el polo norte sin hielo.


Igual el calentamiento hueval, la descarbonización... (todo ello propaganda gUSAna) no es más que evitar que el polo norte se convierta en navegable y Siberia en ese vergel que describes. 

Ya sabes a quien beneficiaria ese escenario no?


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Este twit tiene 18 hs lo subo por el mapa y xq grafica el movimiento

#Ukraine GenStaff reconoce un asalto en curso en la ciudad de Shandryholove. #Russians probablemente haya llegado a las defensas de la ciudad y el combate está en curso en este momento. Shandryholove está al NO de #Lyman y, si se toma, podría complicar gravemente la situación defensiva de esa ciudad clave.


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Pedofilo haciendo negocios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

kiril ha dado su bendición a esto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

valla chorrada, en 30 años no exterminaron los ucranianos a nadie en el dombas, metió sus zarpas rusia para desestabilizarlo con guerrilla terrorista y empieza el jaleo. Segun tu razonamiento no deberia quedar rusoparlante en ucrania. Filfa para justificar el exterminio ucraniano. 



Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo con bastantes puntos de lo que dice sin embargo hay uno que me chirria, si Rusia no hubiera atacado los ucranianos hubieran barrido Donetsk y Lugansk, matando y nazificando a su población.
> 
> Considero que la mayoría de las guerras se realizan por intereses económicos, esas son deleznables, pero en el caso de Rusia, aparte de su seguridad (relativa), tengo en cuenta que ha salvado a mucha gente que no quería ser masacrada por las tropas ucranianas, sea esa su intencion real(politik) o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 May 2022)

__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Besarionis (5 May 2022)

No me digáis que el Institut Nova Historia ha abierto una sucursal china!


----------



## midelburgo (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No compares el grado de afectación edáfica y ecosistémica de unos indígenas con técnicas ancestrales, con el de la moderna agroindustria extensiva.
> En el caso brasileño y la deforestación para aprovechamiento extensivo, el "suelo" como tal desaparece, y tan solo queda "superficie".
> Una vez abandonada, si dejas pasar mucho tiempo (décadas por no decir siglos), una buena parte del ecosistema podría revivir.
> Plantitas silvestres y algún que otro bicho siempre te saldrán. Pero eso no es un ecosistema vivo y sano.



Haz una búsqueda de "terra preta". Los edafologos brasileños están locos por repetir los suelos artificiales creados en la Amazonia y otras zonas entre los años 500 y 1500 por los indígenas. Pero no lo consiguen. Una especie de carbón activado que retiene los nutrientes y evita los lavados.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Soldados rusos con un nazi de la antigua brigada "Azov", en un barco. Entonces no sé qué pasó.




_¿Quizás uno de los que degolló compañeros de armas de esa gente? ¿el que les disparó atados? ¿el que les cortó las pelotas? ¿el que llamó a la madres desde el móvil del muerto para burlarse?_

Quisiera tener la historia completa para poder juzgarla con más ecuanimidad. En todo caso serían DOS historias terribles y con las que no estoy de acuerdo, una primero y la otra después y como consecuencia de la primera.

Supe comentar -muchísimas páginas atrás- que el joeputa que llamó a la madre del ruso por móvil para burlarse de ella (y se filmó y lo subió a Twitter para más burla y escarnio) quizás tuviera una vida muy corta por delante. Por ahí es el mismo. Y llaman a la madre del soldado ruso muerto para que la despida y todo.

A saber...


----------



## midelburgo (5 May 2022)

Hasta la segunda mitad del siglo XVII los españoles no se aclararon por fin que la baja California era una península y no una isla. El supuesto mapa chino es una copia de una mapa español de entonces.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>




Recordemos una vez más que la Presidencia de esa Comisión (Derechos Humanos), la tiene, ni más ni menos que *Arabia Saudita*, país de Derechos Humanos indudables.


----------



## Hal8995 (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Que es de texas ...por los cuernos largos


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Haz una búsqueda de "terra preta". Los edafologos brasileños están locos por repetir los suelos artificiales creados en la Amazonia y otras zonas entre los años 500 y 1500 por los indígenas. Pero no lo consiguen. Una especie de carbón activado que retiene los nutrientes y evita los lavados.



*Off-topic*

Un poco para acabar el tema, existen las zeolitas, son intercambiadores de iones naturales y pueden servir, lo están estudiando mucho en Sudamérica, pero requiere un tipo diferente de mecanizado industrial agrario, Cuba es un gran suministrador de zeolitas, hay gente que lo confunde con el carbón activo que no tiene propiedades mencionables en agricultura.





__





Las zeolitas naturales de Iberoamérica - Archivo Digital UPM







oa.upm.es






https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/4053183.pdf










La revolución de la zeolita en la agricultura


De la mano de la almeriense Lupión y Rodríguez que tiene la distribución en España de la zeolita procesada por la portuguesa Zeocel. Un mineral, venido de Cuba, que puede significar un salto cualitati




agroautentico.com




.

No es una panacea pero tierra mezclada con zeolitas puede dar mejores resultados.






La tierra volcánica también ayuda en ciertas entorno agrarios que tienen poco aporte de agua, no es el caso de Brasil.


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

Pérdidas del ejército ucraniano, al 4 de mayo de 2022, según Rybar, basado en estimaciones internas conservadoras del Estado Mayor del UA:
*Tanques—589
IFV—1.863
Personal: 29.216 KIA 17.691 WIA*
ARESTOVICH, 26 de abril: “No tenemos armamento pesado. Lo necesitamos."


----------



## LIRDISM (5 May 2022)

Aquella famosa flota China nunca llegó a América, eso es una leyenda. Lo único seguro es que Castilla mostró ese descubrimiento al mundo y consiguió controlarlo, gestionar, y sacar provecho de esa conquista y expandir el catolicismo.


----------



## ussser (5 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.



La madre que lo parió.


----------



## midelburgo (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> Un poco para acabar el tema, existen las zeolitas, son intercambiadores de iones naturales y pueden servir, lo están estudiando mucho en Sudamérica, pero requiere un tipo diferente de mecanizado industrial agrario, Cuba es un gran suministrador de zeolitas, hay gente que lo confunde con el carbón activo que no tiene propiedades mencionables en agricultura.
> 
> ...



Que el carbon activado no tiene propiedades mencionables en agricultura, dice.
Hazte otra búsqueda con "biochar".


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, debe de ser una broma.



La madre que lo pario ¡¡¡, como se puede ser tan inepto, si todos son así Rusia gana por goleada, y vete a saber si lo llega a colocar bien no hay un techo encima para que se le desplome pues parece que dispara dentro de una casucha.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Pérdidas del ejército ucraniano, al 4 de mayo de 2022, según Rybar, según estimaciones internas conservadoras del Estado Mayor de la UA:
> *Tanques—589
> IFV—1.863
> Personal: 29.216 KIA 17.691 WIA*
> ARESTOVICH, 26 de abril: “No tenemos armamento pesado. Lo necesitamos."




Si estas son las pérdidas de Ucrania (y en lo personal creo que son más), podemos decir que rondan lo catastrófico. Por eso Zelinsky habla poco últimamente. Sabe que están a punto de derrumbe.

No creo que Ucrania aguante 30 días más a este ritmo. Esta semana (y lo espero realmente) vamos a empezar a oír hablar de "_iniciativas para para la Paz de..._" (y haga aquí la lista: *ONU, Alemania, Francia, España, Italia, el Papa, Turquía*, etc., etc., etc.)

Los hijos de puta empujaron a los ucranianos a la masacre por sus viles intereses, pero ahora tan a tener que dársela de "humanitarios" para salvar a Zelinsky del colapso.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Cuando lean la palabra "huelga" recuerden que en inglés STRIKE es tanto *"golpe o impacto"* como *"huelga"*. Ignoro por qué esos traductores automáticos no captan el contexto y siguen poniendo "huelgas" donde debieran poner "golpes o impactos".


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La madre que lo pario ¡¡¡, como se puede ser tan inepto, si todos son así Rusia gana por goleada, y vete a saber si lo llega a colocar bien no hay un techo encima para que se le desplome pues parece que dispara dentro de una casucha.




1) Es posible que ni sea ucraniano (y la bandera está "agregada" tipo photoshop).

2) Obviamente es una broma o algo así. Un instructor de morteros (como parece ser el tío) nunca pondría el proyectil desde el frente y al revés.

Un chiste de algún tipo.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Es un ejemplo de uso de tierra volcanica, de noche retiene la humedad y de dia la va desprendiendo, ya he dicho que no sirve para Brasil.



midelburgo dijo:


> Que el carbon activado no tiene propiedades mencionables en agricultura, dice.
> Hazte otra búsqueda con "biochar".



Biochar no es mas que madera quemada, mira la wiki.
La madera quemada da un aporte de calcio, por eso las brasas son blanco-grisáceas cuando se apagan, no tiene nada que ver con el carbón activo que es un secuestrante de materia orgánica en disolución y cloro, se usa para purificación de aguas, normalmente se produce con madera de coco.

Joder que he tenido un campo de producción ecológica que aparte de disfrutar como un burro me arruino, debía de tener unas 800 tomateras + pepinos + judías +berenjenas + etc.

fin del off-topic.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Chechenos...









__





[Lezginka] La impresionante danza tradicional del Cáucaso Norte que “puede resucitar a los muertos” [ACTUALIZACION Guerra de Ucrania]


La historia de esta danza se remonta a los cultos y ritos paganos, como uno de sus principales elementos es la imagen de un águila (que es perfectamente evidente cuando los bailarines se levantan con orgullo en los dedos del pie y estiran los brazos simulando ser alas). Requiere hombres de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## midelburgo (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es un ejemplo de uso de tierra volcanica, de noche retiene la humedad y de dia la va desprendiendo, ya he dicho que no sirve para Brasil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy día el biochar se hace en condiciones muy controladas de presión, temperatura y limitación de oxígeno, precisamente porque las características que se buscan (combustión incompleta y moléculas gigantes bastante complejas) no son simplemente madera quemada.
Al principio los resultados publicados eran muy dispares, negativos a veces. Pero a estas alturas ya se sabe que condiciones físicas dan las propiedades deseadas.
Yo por ejemplo probé un biochar que contenía dioxinas, que resulto tóxico para las plantas, pero que al ser solubles en agua era tan simple como lavarlo antes de añadirlo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando lean la palabra "huelga" recuerden que en inglés STRIKE es tanto *"golpe o impacto"* como *"huelga"*. Ignoro por qué esos traductores automáticos no captan el contexto y siguen poniendo "huelgas" donde debieran poner "golpes o impactos".
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047963



en este contexto, STRIKE es ATAQUE


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Pedofilo haciendo negocios



Un genocida visitando una fábrica de armas. Debe de estar corriéndose vivo.


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Tela. Que sea contraria a la guerra puede entenderse, pero hablar de propaganda... ¿ lo que contaba antes también lo era?
> creo que debe una explicación, pero (como bien decía) lo importante es el equipo. Si lo hace por sus ideas que le vaya bien, si lo hace por dinero, que sepa que la gente seguía al programa por lo que contaba, no por el muñeco que habla.
> Y esperen, que ahora les mando noticias de otra persona rusa (mucho más importante) en posibles apuros.




Inna Afinogenova... *una de las mujeres más seguidas en américa latina..!!* hasta que la censuraron en youtube y varios medios más... aun así, todo lo que comenta es de gran valor... y como ella siempre lo ha dicho... 

Ella no toma decisiones en el gobierno ruso, ni es dirigente o es una figura política....


----------



## mirkoxx (5 May 2022)

Esta mañana continuaron los ataques rusos en el sur de Marinka, avanzando por la estratégica carretera T0524








En el norte de Popasna se asaltan en lo que parecen ser las últimas posiciones ucranianas en la ciudad.








Vremivka tomada, parece que Rusia ha cruzado el río y avanza hacia Velyka Novosilka.








El bombardeo continúa en Lyman esta mañana y en Shandryholove. Si se toma este último se podría rodear cualquier tropa ucraniana que quede alrededor de Karpivka y el área del embalse. El avance ruso, en múltiples ejes alrededor del Donbass, aunque todavía lento, está cobrando impulso.






Erik Zimerman


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> _¿Quizás uno de los que degolló compañeros de armas de esa gente? ¿el que les disparó atados? ¿el que les cortó las pelotas? ¿el que llamó a la madres desde el móvil del muerto para burlarse?_
> 
> Quisiera tener la historia completa para poder juzgarla con más ecuanimidad. En todo caso serían DOS historias terribles y con las que no estoy de acuerdo, una primero y la otra después y como consecuencia de la primera.
> 
> ...



No juzgo. No busco información sobre el particular, solo intento subir información respaldadas con imágenes de uno u otro lado a medida que va apareciendo.
No sé lo que es que llamen a las flias de mis compañeros para reirseles en la cara o cualquier basura que hayan hecho, que fusilen o torturen a uno de los mios, solo sé que el odio se retroalimenta y no es bueno para ninguna de las partes.
No es bueno para el individuo que termina cometiendo un acto de barbarie.
Tampoco debe ser fácil mantenerse sobrio.
En fin son hechos que están documentados.
Estas imágenes no dicen que paso al final con el prisionero, solo lo sugiere.
Ahora muchachos, no voy a creer que de un lado hay idealistas y del otro gente diabólica.
Por mi lado creo que hay de todo un poco.
Para mi no todos los Ucranianos son Nazis ni todos los Rusos son héroes, ni matones.
También hay que ponerse en la piel del ciudadano del pais invadido.
Hay de todo en la viña del señor.

Lo que sí juzgo es a los líderes, que los veo desparramando mentiras para tapar las macanas de los suyos, y veo que la gente la consume.
No creo en un Kremlin de Santos ni en una OTAN de la libertad.
Para mi hay dos sistemas enfrentados y elijo el multilateralismo.
Ahora digo.
No todos los Árabes son terroristas, ni todos los judios son sionistas, ni todos los europeos son mejores que los de otros continentes.
Veo una gran cuota de racismo en el foro de uno y otro lado.
Hablamos de las cosas que para nosotros están mal, y leo términos como moromierda, subnormales, y otros tantos que lejos de ser un insulto es una menospreciación de otro ser humano ya sea por su raza, color o religión.

Si bien no empuñamos armas para matarnos entre nosotros, sepamos que el pensamiento radicalizado da las bases a otros para que lo hagan.
Fijense que terminamos muchas veces insultandonos en un foro donde todo creemos defender lo que esta bien.
Ahora si todos queremos lo mejor me pregunto, porque nos agredimos.?
En fin, solo apartemoznos un poco del foro y miremos desde afuera lo que ocurre.
Intentemos no pelear guerras de otros porque la sangre que va a caer va a ser la nuestra, no la de los que la conducen.
Ellos tienen aviones, búnquer y medios para protegerse.
Un poco de sentido comun, autocritica, no nos enojemos si alguien nos muestra lo que no nos gusta.
Sepamos que también son cosas que pasan. Y la verdad o parte de ella está en todos lados, y no en uno solo.


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado de que vive esa cosa, que no tiene mar porque Ucrania mete una cuña tonta. En realidad perfectamente la URss podía haberle puesto mar, pero se quedó sin el y con esa geografía absurda




*Porque cuando se creo la URSS* ucrania era uno de las regiones más soviéticas... y sus dirigentes pensaron que era más probable que moldavia por diversas situaciones se volviera antirusa que ucrania... por eso no le dejaron salida al mar....


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Israelíes profanan la bandera #Russian en #Israel durante la Celebración del Fuego Sagrado.?! #Occupied_Palestine #Russia #Palestine #Ukraine


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Expresidente brasileño: #Zelensky el comportamiento de #Zelensky es extraño porque parece que está en una obra de teatro


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Porque cuando se creo la URSS* ucrania era uno de las regiones más soviéticas... y sus dirigentes pensaron que era más probable que moldavia por diversas situaciones se volviera antirusa que ucrania... por eso no le dejaron salida al mar....



La URSS se formo en 1922 tras 4 años de guerra contra la intervencion extranjera
Moldavia no formo parte de la URSS hasta 1940, antes era parte de Rumania

La parte sureste de Ucrania (Novorossia) era muy sovietica, de hecho en 1917-1918 se formaron tres Republicas Sovieticas: Odessa, Donetsk-Krivoi-Rog y la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania con capital en Jarkov

la parte de Malorossia con capital en Kiev no era tan prosovietica, por eso Lenin decidio incluir en Ucrania todo el suereste industrial , para comtrapesar el proletariado de estas regiones con el campesinado de la zona central de Ucrania


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Moldavia no formo parte de la URSS hasta 1940, antes era parte de Rumania
> 
> La parte sureste de Ucrania (Novorossia) era muy sovietica, de hecho se formaron tres Republicas Sovieticas: Odessa, Donetsk-Krivoi-Rog y la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania con capital en Jarkov
> 
> la parte de Malorossia con capital en Kiev no era tan prosovietica, por eso Lenin decidio incluir en Ucrania todo el suereste industrial , para comtrapesar el proletariado de estas regiones con el campesinado de la zona central de Ucrania



D*e acuerdo con ese dato.... * "Moldavia no formo parte de la URSS hasta 1940...." y en lo demás también... 
Y como dijo putin... por orden de lenin las regiones proRusas de ucrania dejaron de ser óblast ruso y se convierten en república...


----------



## España1 (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> The special forces of the "O" with numerous trophies obtained in battle in the Limansky direction NEW TROPHIES Charity from the WEST for DPR and LPR. DPR and LPR are thankful to NATO and the West for supporting their war effort and liberation of Donbass



Está todo pagado! Mandamos otra vez el Ysabel!!

será por idiotez en el gobierno!


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hace poco cagó esto:




*Nada mas aguante unos minutos* viendo el canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ de youtube... se ve que les duele lo que dice anna ifagonova (o como madres se escriba)... 

Ese canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ es un canal español empinado de los gUSAnos... trata de minimizar que los españoles fueron unos auténticos genocidas en américa latina...


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




Lo harán *el 10 de Mayo*. LOL !!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Tela. Que sea contraria a la guerra puede entenderse, pero hablar de propaganda... ¿ lo que contaba antes también lo era?
> creo que debe una explicación, pero (como bien decía) lo importante es el equipo. Si lo hace por sus ideas que le vaya bien, si lo hace por dinero, que sepa que la gente seguía al programa por lo que contaba, no por el muñeco que habla.
> Y esperen, que ahora les mando noticias de otra persona rusa (mucho más importante) en posibles apuros.



Creo que ya va siendo hora de que dejemos hablar a todo el mundo en libertad sin atacar al mensajero. Lo importante es primero intentar tener una información que unos y otros distorsionan y segundo poder hacer un debate con cierta libertad y libre de prejuicios.

Solo comparto en parte el mensaje de esta periodista de que creo que la opción que ha tomado Putin ha favorecido a la Otan (pq la justifica para muchos) pero lo que veo es que tampoco explica cual hubiera sido su alternativa.

Al final para mi lo que importa es que hay gente de uno y otro bando sufriendo y que desea la paz...

Y a nivel global que estemos desperdiciando un tiempo y unos recursos preciosos que deberían destinarse a enfrentarnos a un decrecimiento ordenado delante de la crisis de recursos que se nos viene encima


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

Ingenieros rusos repararon un puente ferroviario volado por saboteadores ucranianos en 3 días.


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

Rusia está devolviendo los nombres antiguos a los asentamientos en los territorios liberados.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> No es casualidad que el primer movimiento de EEUU y la UE cuando los rusos entraron en Donbass fuera cerrar los sitios web y las cadenas de televisión que podrían haber proporcionado el punto de vista de Moscú sobre la guerra, sus razones y su curso. Se consideró esencial, estratégico, contar con una narrativa única y centralizada, que se difundiera a través de la corriente principal sin tolerar dudas o incertidumbres y sin dejar lugar a preguntas.



¿ Estas seguro de que en EEUU las paginas rusas como la Spuvnik estan cerradas? Me parece que no, esto solo puede ocurrir en este nido de guarros de la euromierda y con Hezpana a la cabeza, los buenos follaPOTANS.


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

#Kadírov
Atrapamos un gran pez occidental que intentaba escapar de la fábrica de Azovstal y se lo enviamos al gran pescador Vladimir Putin como regalo para Eid al-Fitr.
Todavía quedan muchos peces occidentales y con ellos *4 «tiburones» muy grandes*

Teniente general canadiense Trevor Cadieu


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> _¿Quizás uno de los que degolló compañeros de armas de esa gente? ¿el que les disparó atados? ¿el que les cortó las pelotas? ¿el que llamó a la madres desde el móvil del muerto para burlarse?_
> 
> Quisiera tener la historia completa para poder juzgarla con más ecuanimidad. En todo caso serían DOS historias terribles y con las que no estoy de acuerdo, una primero y la otra después y como consecuencia de la primera.
> 
> ...



Creo q esto es una animalada sea lo que sea lo que hizo este elemento... La barbarie solo justifica mas barbarie


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

Parece que en la fábrica de Azostal se están quitando los guantes…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Chechenos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danzas fantásticas.... no se que utilidad aportan a los que venimos a intentar saber q está pasando pero fantasticas.

Mira q hay que desperdiciar el tiempo pasa sacar en claro algo...

Es terrible... Entre unos y otros hooligans vais a conseguir que muchos dejemos este hilo. Que lo pretendan los hooligans proucrania tiene su logica pq los mass mierda ya dan unformacion sesgada a favor del gobierno ucraniano... Pero que lo hagan los prorusos tiene narices. Algunos venimos a estos sitios a buscar informacion alternativa mas o menos fiable y sin mucha basurilla inutil extra


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

Comentario de un hilo de GLP:


_“Prepárate para escuchar MUCHO sobre la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk, casi rodeado...

Al igual que Asovstal en Mariupol, los soviéticos también construyeron un enorme complejo de búnkeres debajo de esta planta.

Peor aún, ya se informa que los nazis están arrastrando a civiles dentro para ser utilizados como Escudos Humanos.

Esta planta produce más de 900.000 TONELADAS de amoníaco cada año y 900.000 TONELADAS de explosivos de nitrato de amonio. Cualquier ataque dará lugar a la liberación de enormes cantidades de gases de amoníaco. Incluso si los rusos no golpean las cosas, puedo ver fácilmente que los nazis las liberan y culpan a Rusia por los civiles muertos muertos en el "Ataque químico".”_


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Creo q esto es una animalada sea lo que sea lo que hizo este elemento... La barbarie solo justifica mas barbarie




Te aclaro *que estoy ciento por ciento de acuerdo contigo.*

El problema es que NO conocemos el CONTEXTO de ese vídeo y antes de dar opinión me gustaría conocerlo.

En los grupos humanos altamente cohesionados (*y un pelotón de infantería en medio de una guerra LO ES*), ciertas reacciones no son "de salón". *Afloran los instintos más duros del ser humano* (y no te creas que *TU no los LLEVAS ADENTRO TAMBIEN*).

El que torture uno de mis hijos, *posiblemente conocería los míos* (yo también los debo tener, sé que están allí pero nunca tuve que lidiar con ellos gracias al cielo). En un pelotón de infantería las relaciones suelen ser de la misma intensidad... el que tortura a uno de ellos es como que lo hace con un hijo.

Quisiera conocer el contexto. La tortura se hace sin fundamentos... la retaliación suele tener causa.

¿ Estamos viendo tortura o "devolución" de favores ?


----------



## damnun_infectum (5 May 2022)

Buenos días; los rusos acceden a azovstal. Empieza la operación limpieza, y se abre la caja de las sorpresas.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos proporcionó a Ucrania información de inteligencia que condujo a la muerte de oficiales rusos* - New York Times

La publicación informa que Estados Unidos está transmitiendo secretamente información de inteligencia sobre eventos en el campo de batalla a Ucrania en tiempo real. Esta inteligencia incluye el movimiento de las tropas rusas.

El NYT no menciona el número exacto de comandantes rusos que murieron de esta manera. El artículo también señala que no todos los ataques del ejército ucraniano contra posiciones rusas se llevaron a cabo con el apoyo de la inteligencia estadounidense: "Estados Unidos no permite que se proporcione inteligencia sobre los líderes rusos más importantes a [Kiev]".

t.me/readovkanoticias/32853

En el distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol, junto al letrero conmemorativo de los Héroes de la Unión Soviética: los residentes de Mariupol, se erigió un monumento a la abuela ya familiar del distrito de Dvurechinsky de la región de Kharkov, que se dirigió al ejército ucraniano con un bandera soviética y se negó a cambiarla por comida.

t.me/opersvodki/4274

El comandante del Batallón Nacional Azov, el teniente coronel Denis Prokopenko, confirmó los intensos combates y el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y aliados de las fuerzas especiales de la RPD de Nuevo México en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. 

t.me/opersvodki/4273

Una columna de refugiados que se dirigía desde Volchansk a Kharkov fue atacada a tiros en un puesto de control ucraniano. Hay muertos y heridos.

La tragedia ocurrió cuando un convoy de 34 autos ingresó al territorio no controlado por Rusia y terminó cerca del pueblo de Stary Saltov. No llegaron al puesto de control a 100 metros de distancia: el ejército ucraniano abrió fuego contra ellos. 

t.me/opersvodki/4276


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Televisión española censurando información para ocultar atrocidades ukronazis.

⚡La cadena de televisión española RTVE mostró un reportaje en el que hablaba sobre el destino de los evacuados de la planta de Azovstal.

Una de las mujeres dijo que los nacionalistas de Azov les prohibieron salir y usar teléfonos móviles. A los rehenes se les dijo que había buenos refugios antiaéreos en la planta, donde podían esconderse durante varios días, y luego simplemente no los dejaron salir con las palabras: “Si nos acostamos aquí, entonces morirás aquí con nosotros. ”

Cabe señalar que estas palabras no se tradujeron al español ni en una voz ni en una "línea progresiva", solo un espectador de habla rusa puede entender lo que dice una mujer. Por lo demás, la información sobre las atrocidades de "Azov" permaneció sin traducir.


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)

Cuando Trump mató a Soleimani, la prensa actuó como si la Tercera Guerra Mundial fuera inminente. 

Cuando Biden mata a los generales rusos, actúan como si nada pudiera salir mal.


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)




----------



## Morcillada Mortal (5 May 2022)

*La alianza con Rusia provoca una fuga de capitales sin precedentes en China*

*Febrero y marzo han supuesto un vuelco en la inversión extranjera en China. Los analistas lo achacan, en parte, a la alianza implícita de Pekín con Moscú. Crece el riesgo por las consecuencias geopolíticas de la guerra*










La alianza con Rusia provoca una fuga de capitales sin precedentes en China


Febrero y marzo han supuesto un vuelco en la inversión extranjera en China. Los analistas lo achacan, en parte, a la alianza implícita de Pekín con Moscú. Crece el riesgo por las consecuencias geopolíticas de la guerra




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Salamandra (5 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Comentario de un hilo de GLP:
> 
> 
> _“Prepárate para escuchar MUCHO sobre la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk, casi rodeado...
> ...



Para complementar y no dejar de leer los comentarios, como complemento para acabar el puzzle:









“Azot” chemical plant in Severodonetsk stops production and is no longer a threat - Group DF


Olga Glushchenko – Tuesday 01 March 2022, 03:11




www.pravda.com.ua





*La planta química "Azot" en Severodonetsk detiene la producción y ya no es una amenaza - Grupo DF*


----------



## alnitak (5 May 2022)

madre mia la basura de podcast que se esta cascando llatzer con dos idiotas sobre la guerra 



menudo nivel de mierda


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Entrevista de la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova entrevista del ABC a Zarajova muy interesante y censurada



Excelente entrevista...muchas gracias.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Bueno, parece que el grupo de los países paganos de la UE lo empieza a ver claro, y que eso de reconstruir Ucrania mediante su adhesión rápida, pues como que no. Y además, que meter ese "engendro de proyecto de estado etnorracista", pues como que tampoco va muy según los valores europedos y tal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un estado etnorracista en la UE no sería novedad que ya están los bálticos desde hace años y no pasa nada


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La madre que lo pario ¡¡¡, como se puede ser tan inepto, si todos son así Rusia gana por goleada, y vete a saber si lo llega a colocar bien no hay un techo encima para que se le desplome pues parece que dispara dentro de una casucha.



Me da la impresion incluso de que el hombre lleva algun vasito de vodka encima...


----------



## lefebre (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Considero que la mayoría de las guerras se realizan por intereses económicos, esas son deleznables, pero en el caso de Rusia, aparte de su seguridad (relativa), tengo en cuenta que ha salvado a mucha gente que no quería ser masacrada por las tropas ucranianas, sea esa su intencion real(politik) o no.



Son asesinatos y violaciones sanas.


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad #rusas descubren una cámara de tortura instalada por #nazis #ucranianos cerca de #Kherson: encontraron un cuerpo sin piernas con un uniforme ruso y equipado con una trampa explosiva. También había jeringas, drogas y casquillos de U.S. Armas antitanque #jabalina.


Otro para la corte
dos tanquistas del batallón de tanques de la brigada 100 de la DPR fueron capturados por Azov durante la batalla en la región de Zaporozhye. La bestia golpea a nuestros luchadores y se burla de ellos.


Los militantes ucranianos dispararon contra una columna de refugiados en el camino de Volchansk a Kharkov, hay víctimas y heridos, dijo un testigo a RIA Novosti.


Nikolaev.


----------



## ussser (5 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El chef José Andrés crítica a Nadal y Djokovic porqué defienden a los deportistas rusos y bielorrusos



Este sujeto es repugnante. Propagandista nazi.


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

En la LPR, como resultado del bombardeo del pueblo de Mikhailovka por parte de las tropas ucranianas, el rector de la iglesia local, el padre Parfeniy, fue asesinado.
En una entrevista que concedió poco antes de su muerte, el padre Parthenius dijo que las tropas ucranianas estaban destruyendo ciudades deliberadamente.



«Все, что не может быть эвакуировано подлежит разрушению». Как нацисты планировали уничтожить Донбасс (ukraina.ru)
*"Todo lo que no pueda ser evacuado debe ser destruido". Cómo planearon los nazis destruir el Donbass*
Alejandro Chausov
04.05.2022, 16:00
Historia





_©_ Dominio público
El proyecto del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa "¡Se entienden los archivos!..." arroja luz sobre los detalles de cómo actuó la Wehrmacht durante la ocupación de la RSS de Ucrania durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Sí, y sobre las cifras del "nacionalismo ucraniano" se cuentan muchos detalles impactantes. Esta vez se publicaron documentos sobre las perspectivas de Donbass.
La "Directiva sobre la destrucción completa del Donbas durante su evacuación" publicada en línea en la sección "Documentos de trofeos" fue adoptada por el comando alemán el 2 de septiembre de 1943 y fue interceptada por oficiales de inteligencia soviéticos el 15 de septiembre. El documento describe en detalle cómo y qué se suponía que los alemanes tomarían del territorio de Donbass, dejando atrás, si no tierra arrasada, un "campo salvaje" natural.
Desde las primeras páginas del documento secreto, que se distribuyó en solo cuarenta copias, el comando alemán lo deja claro:

Guerra de invierno en Donbass. ¿Por qué fracasó el primer intento de liberar a Ucrania de la orilla izquierda?

_©_ RIA Novosti, Fedor Levshin / Ir al banco de fotos

“Con todas las medidas indicadas a continuación, se debe suponer que toda la cuenca del Donets al este de la posición de la “Tortuga” (pasada en el área de Slavyansk-Konstantinovka) debe ser evacuada económicamente y completamente destruida. No se establecen tareas económicas en esta área en el futuro.
Se detiene toda la producción en la cuenca del Donets al este de la posición Turtle, en las áreas designadas por el cuartel general del ejército. Estas áreas deben ser evacuadas económicamente en la medida de lo posible.
Cualquier cosa que no pueda ser evacuada está sujeta a destrucción. En particular, torres de agua y centrales eléctricas, en general, todo tipo de centrales eléctricas y transformadoras, minas, edificios de fábricas, medios de producción de todo tipo, cultivos no exportables, pueblos y casas.
Es decir, la Wehrmacht consideraba este territorio nada más que una base de recursos. Y los alemanes no estaban interesados en la población local y su vida futura en absoluto. La población ni siquiera era un "recurso", sino un lastre.
Más adelante en la Directiva, hay párrafos sobre cuya exportación se debe prestar especial atención:
“Además de la exportación de maquinaria valiosa y propiedades valiosas, se debe prestar atención principalmente a la exportación de granos. El ganado debe ser conducido en manada hacia el oeste.
Está prohibido entregar alimentos, bienes de consumo (bienes escasos) y combustible a la población local. Todo lo que no se pueda exportar debe ser destruido”.

Batalla por el Donbass. Cómo se liberó el filo del carbón y del hierro

_©_ RIA Novosti, Oleg Knorring / Ir al banco de fotos

Al mismo tiempo, los nazis abordaron el proceso y la planificación de la destrucción de Donbass con toda la pedantería alemana posible. El documento destaca:
“La destrucción no debe llevarse a cabo en el último momento, cuando las tropas ya estarán luchando o retirándose, sino de manera oportuna, para que los equipos asignados para la destrucción puedan utilizarse por completo”.
Se dedicó una sección especial de la Directiva al orden y los lugares de evacuación de la industria minera de Donbass. Entonces, de acuerdo con la idea del comando alemán, la Administración Central y el Departamento de Carbón de Donetsk debían ser "evacuados" a Alemania.
“El departamento de minería está en Kamenskoye. Gestión de plantas de procesamiento en Dnepropetrovsk.
Y por separado, se discutió en detalle cómo los alemanes deberían apoderarse de los alimentos y, en general, de los recursos agrícolas de la población.
En primer lugar, estaba previsto retirar “semillas escasas, especialmente cultivos de hortalizas y forrajes. Pedigrí y otros animales, con excepción de los cerdos, transferidos a unidades militares. Ganadería individual de los campesinos. Granos y semillas oleaginosas en su totalidad, incluidos también fondos de semillas y de consumo (individuales).
Equipos agrícolas valiosos, especialmente máquinas MTS y repuestos escasos, correas de transmisión. Todo el ganado evacuado de la región de Stalino está siendo transportado a la orilla occidental del río Dniéper.


Comprensiblemente, esto plantea la pregunta de cómo los alemanes planearon mantener a raya a la población local durante tal "evacuación" de esta población de casi todos los medios de subsistencia. Está claro que la Wehrmacht no sonrió en absoluto durante las hostilidades para provocar un levantamiento campesino masivo en los territorios ocupados.
Y se encontró la salida más cínica:
“En la región de Zaporozhye y Kamenka, después de la reposición de las existencias de las unidades militares, la población agrícola se queda con alimentos para la nutrición individual de acuerdo con la norma para la población urbana”.
Y aquí vale la pena decir algunas palabras sobre cuáles eran estas normas.
Entonces, en noviembre de 1941, la ración diaria de la población urbana ucraniana incluía 300 gramos de pan. Al mismo tiempo, los nabos, las remolachas y las zanahorias reemplazaron a las papas, el trigo sarraceno y el mijo en esa dieta: los cereales.
Más tarde, se aumentaron las normas, pero no para todos: en el sur de Ucrania, se suponía que aquellos “que hacían un “trabajo socialmente útil” no debían recibir más de 2000 gramos de pan, 2500 gramos de papas, 100 gramos de carne y 100 gramos de grasa por semana.” No más del 20% de toda la población indígena podría reclamar tales normas.

"El enemigo debe encontrar un país totalmente destruido". Cómo revivió Donbass después de la guerra

_©_ artista Alexander Deineka / Ir al banco de fotos

Sin embargo, los alemanes no planearon quedarse en el Donbass en caso de una retirada.
La misma Directiva establece que después de la distribución de "raciones urbanas" entre la población rural, se debe "mantener el suministro de alimentos para un mes". Todo lo demás, incluido el fondo de semillas de primavera, se evacua. Esto se aplica a todo el territorio del Dniéper Oriental. Desde el mismo territorio, toda la maquinaria y el equipo agrícola se transportan a la orilla occidental del río Dniéper. Además, estas áreas también se están preparando para una evacuación completa”.
En general, la Wehrmacht, al marcharse, planeó organizar una hambruna natural en el Donbass. Y al organizar la expropiación de equipos e inventario, los alemanes privaron a la población local de la más mínima posibilidad de alimentarse de alguna manera durante los próximos meses, o incluso años.
También era posible no recordar cosas como la industria y la minería. Bueno, y lo principal es, por supuesto, una indiferencia absolutamente fría ante lo que sucederá con los campesinos ucranianos en el futuro.
Tales son los "libertadores civilizados europeos" que llegaron a Ucrania en los años cuarenta.
Al mismo tiempo, hay un momento paradójico en esta historia.

Antecedentes ucranianos del general Vlasov

_©_ commons.wikimedia.org, Archivo Federal Alemán

Esta limpieza debía ser llevada a cabo no solo directamente por los alemanes, sino también por soldados reclutados en el llamado "Ejército de Liberación de Ucrania" (Ukrainian Vizvolne Viysko). La formación, que apareció oficialmente el 10 de febrero de 1943 y se creó de acuerdo con los patrones del infame Vlasov ROA.
La creación de la UUA fue bien recibida por muchos grupos nacionalistas ucranianos. Pero el mando del Reich, dirigido por Hitler, no tenía mucha confianza en este contingente. Por lo tanto, la UOA se fragmentó rápidamente en unidades separadas y se dispersó en varios teatros de operaciones militares. Algunos de ellos fueron enviados generalmente a los frentes occidentales, "para defender una Europa libre de la invasión de fuerzas externas".
Las mismas unidades que permanecieron en Ucrania se dedicaron principalmente a la logística y desempeñaron las funciones de policías. Sin embargo, a pesar de tal desconfianza, y tal vez debido a ella, los soldados de la UAA tuvieron que jurar lealtad a Alemania y personalmente al Führer. Una traducción del texto del juramento, también publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, decía:
“Creer en Adolf Hitler, como líder y comandante mayor de los ejércitos de liberación, honestidad y obediencia obligatoria. Estoy dispuesto en cualquier momento a dar mi vida por la verdad.
El contingente de la UAA, todo hay que decirlo, fue muy diverso. Estos eran ex prisioneros de campos de trabajo alemanes y prisioneros de guerra ucranianos y voluntarios, entre los cuales había muchos nacionalistas ucranianos.
Pero en general, con las fuentes de voluntarios, todo es extremadamente difícil. Los historiadores coinciden en que la mayoría de ellos se unieron a las filas de la UOA desde Donbass y Kharkov.


Una posible razón de este comportamiento de los ex ciudadanos soviéticos fue que en 1943, durante algún tiempo, estos territorios volvieron a estar bajo el control del ejército soviético. Las autoridades pertinentes lanzaron allí una extensa campaña para atrapar a los traidores, traidores y saboteadores. Bueno, está claro que los perpetradores de esta campaña masiva, e incluso en tiempos de guerra, realmente no se "molestaron" con la minuciosidad de los controles y las detenciones selectivas.
Es bastante natural que esto haya causado un agudo descontento entre la población local. Y cuando los alemanes volvieron a estas regiones, aumentó el número de voluntarios que querían luchar del lado de los nazis.
Es muy posible que también jugara su papel la propaganda alemana, que prometía a la población local una “vida digna”, frente a la imagen de un “enorme campo de trabajo y masacres” por parte del Ejército Rojo en particular y de los bolcheviques en general.
Solo aquí está el matiz de que la "Directiva sobre destrucción completa" alemana, si se ejecutara exactamente, prometería literalmente la extinción total de Donbass.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es justo lo contrario, si Rusia usa una arma táctica lo único que demostraría a Suecia y Finlandia es lo débiles que son, lo que las llevaría a ingresar aun más rápido en la OTAN. Aparte que mandaría a tomar por culo el tratado de no proliferación nuclear, lo que provocaría que hasta Andorra se pusiera a enriquecer uranio.



No todo el mundo puede enriquecer Uranio, pero si muchos países tendrían esa capacidad por ejemplo el nuestro no creo que tardara mucho en tener unas cuantas en su arsenal...

Pero es que las tire o no las tire eso va a pasar, el rearme nuclear se va a producir si o si.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El frente humanitario


Durante ocho años, en un estado de guerra en el que se mantenía la constante amenaza de reanudación de hostilidades en todo el territorio y con un alto el fuego que nunca lo fue en la línea del fre…




slavyangrad.es











_El voluntario Andrey Lysenko, que desde hace varios años se dedica a ayudar a la población más desfavorecida de las zonas del frente en Donetsk. _

El frente humanitario


05/05/2022


Durante ocho años, en un estado de guerra en el que se mantenía la constante amenaza de reanudación de hostilidades en todo el territorio y con un alto el fuego que nunca lo fue en la línea del frente, el riesgo de una situación humanitaria catastrófica nunca desapareció, especialmente en zonas rurales alejadas de los centros urbanos. Desde su escaso margen de maniobra, las Repúblicas de Donbass han tomado medidas como la garantía de precios extremadamente bajos para productos como el pan. Pero esas medidas nunca podían ser suficientes en lugares remotos o tan cercanos al frente que ni siquiera había tiendas disponibles. En ese contexto, las unidades de las milicias han servido, en ocasiones, de único vínculo entre la población civil y el resto del mundo. Pero tampoco esa ayuda ha cubierto todas las necesidades de la población.

Es ahí donde los voluntarios, personas que durante años han arriesgado sus vidas para llegar hasta las personas más vulnerables de esta guerra, se han convertido en un aspecto esencial de la supervivencia de una población golpeada por la guerra. A esa ayuda se ha sumado ahora la suministra Rusia Unida, con más poder adquisitivo que otros partidos, que aunque con menos presencia mediática también están apoyando el esfuerzo humanitario. Es el caso de Rusia Justa o del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa, que desde 2014 ha enviado decenas de convoyes humanitarios. Pero frente a la ayuda institucional, que ha llegado siempre a las ciudades, personas anónimas han arriesgado su vida durante años para llegar a quienes más los necesitaban. Algunos de ellos, personas anónimas hace unos años, son ya viejos conocidos de quienes han seguido el desarrollo de la guerra en Donbass.


Artículo Original: Komsomolskaya Pravda

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha firmado un decreto de apoyo a las actividades de los voluntarios en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Según el decreto publicado, Rosmolodezh participará en la organización de lo relacionado con los voluntarios de Donbass. Este departamento, junto con la Asociación de Centros de Voluntarios, determinará el procedimiento para la selección e instrucción de los voluntarios. Y el FSB y el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia garantizarán el paso seguro y organizado de los voluntarios a través de la frontera estatal.

En caso de muerte de algún voluntario en la zona de la operación especial, sus familias tendrán derecho a un pago de cinco millones de rublos, que será de tres millones en caso de resultar heridos. El Gobierno ruso debe determinar en el plazo de una semana el procedimiento de pago y seguro médico para los voluntarios para el periodo de su estancia en la RPD y la RPL.

Llamé a mi viejo conocido Andrey Lysenko, uno de los líderes del movimiento de voluntarios de Donbass, que se encuentra en Donetsk.

*Andrey, eres conocido no solo en la RPD y la RPL, sino también en Rusia. Cuéntame, ¿cómo valoras el documento firmado por Vladimir Putin?*

Aprecio positivamente el cariño mostrado a los voluntarios, porque arriesgamos nuestras vidas a diario. Al fin y al cabo, estamos yendo constantemente a los lugares en los que se produce la batalla. El decreto del presidente Putin puede apoyar a nuestros voluntarios en caso de, dios no lo quiera, se produzca algún accidente. En ese caso, la familia de esa personas merece alguna compensación.

*¿Cuánto tiempo llevas siendo voluntario, si es así como quieres llamar lo que haces?*

Desde 2014, más de ocho años. Pero yo soy una persona anónima.

*Creo que eso no importa. Lo principal es que eres un voluntario apreciado, repito, no solo en las Repúblicas de Donbass, sino también en Rusia. Y como dicen, te “publicitan” en la prensa. Dime, según tus estimaciones, ¿cuántos voluntarios hay en la RPD y la RPL como parte de organizaciones privadas o como tú?*

En estos momentos, a causa de la intensificación de las hostilidades y el inicio de la operación especial de la Federación Rusa, el número de voluntarios no solo se ha multiplicado por diez, sino por centenares. Porque la población de diferentes regiones de Rusia simplemente quiere ayudar a los locales. He organizado incluso un grupo de personas que se han unido a mí, son más de dos docenas en total, que se dedican a comprar productos, hacer paquetes, sets de alimentos, viajar conmigo y distribuirlo todo a la gente. En general, mi opinión es que el movimiento de voluntarios en Donbass se ha hecho enorme.

*¿Entonces el decreto de Vladimir Putin sobre el trabajo en la RPD y la RPL ha resultado ser útil ahora?*

Sí, muy útil. Por supuesto, me gustaría pensar amparará a todos los voluntarios, al margen de si son personas anónimas que los medios no conocen o saber si, por el contrario, es preciso unirse a algún tipo de organización para obtener los beneficios.

*Las autoridades locales y vosotros tendréis que decidir ahora cómo se ponen en marcha en la práctica las provisiones del decreto. Te llamo a menudo, especialmente en los últimos tiempos. ¿Qué rutas son posibles, cómo se desarrolla la situación, qué zonas visitáis?*

Hemos estado en Mariupol. Hemos llevado una tonelada de productos. La mitad de ellos fueron descargados en la mezquita del barrio del puerto. Cerca de la mezquita, a alrededor de un kilómetro, hay una iglesia ortodoxa. Entregamos la otra mitad allí.

¿Qué me llamó la atención? Cuando dije que era para la comunidad musulmana y la otra parte sería para la comunidad ortodoxa, los musulmanes contestaron: no nos importa si son musulmanes o no, quien venga a nosotros, quien tenga necesidad, sea cristiano o musulmán, eso no importa, que venga, le daremos alimentos y agua. No hay desacuerdos por motivos religiosos o nacionales. Todos estamos unidos en esto, todos se apoyan unos a otros.

*Qué buena gente sois. Dime, ¿dónde consigues los productos, el transporte, etc.?*

Tengo patrones que compraron y me trajeron un coche blindado. Un coche blindado como los que llevan dinero a los bancos. Y también tengo patrones, especialmente la conocida Tetyana Montyan [abogada y defensora de los derechos humanos ucraniana, que en estos años ha defendido a la población de Donbass, tanto contra la agresión ucraniana como llevando a las autoridades -una reunión con Mozgovoy en los primeros meses de la guerra fue especialmente llamativa- las quejas de la situación-_Ed_], que envían los fondos con los que compro los productos y los distribuyo.

Ayer estuve en Staromijailovka, di de comer a niños, mujeres y ancianos. Hubo un buen reportaje sobre ello en la televisión. Había por ahí un niño que le decía a todo el mundo: “Chicos, corred, están repartiendo cosas aquí”. Y llevé una caja de chocolates para dar a los niños.

*Dime, ¿tu pareja ha podido volver ya del otro lado?*

Por desgracia, todavía no. aún no es posible.

*Así que esperarás que avance la línea del frente y entonces…*

Por supuesto. Esperamos que el frente cambie y entonces mi esposa pueda volver a casa.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

En lo de los 8 años lleva razón el el puto yankee, cagada de Putiniano.


Según el Comando de Entrenamiento del 7º Ejército americano, Joseph Hilbert, ha dicho que el entrenamiento que EEUU ha dado al ejército ucraniano ha valido la pena ya que los ucranianos defiende su país contra los rusos.

"El mayor error que cometieron los rusos fue darnos ocho años para prepararnos para esta [guerra]".

"Los soldados [ucranianos] son extremadamente competentes y están ansiosos por aprender los sistemas que les proporcionamos... Están absolutamente concentrados en la tarea que tienen entre manos y en regresar a Ucrania", dijo.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Triyuga (5 May 2022)

*Recapitulación de la guerra de Ucrania*






Gonzalo Lira*.-
Resumen rápido. El 24 de febrero de 2022 los rusos invadieron Ucrania desde el sur, sureste, este y norte, con un ataque relámpago. Los rusos pusieron 190.000 soldados frente a 250.000 soldados ucranianos.
Rusia colocó 30.000 soldados cerca de Kiev, un número insuficiente para capturar la ciudad pero suficiente para inmovilizar los casi 100.000 defensores de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas (FAU). Rusia lanzó varios ejes de ataque con refuerzos en espera (entre los cuales la famosa columna de blindados de 40 kilómetros de largo) a la espera de ver donde podían ser útiles.
El ataque sorpresa ruso sobre varios ejes permitió evitar un blitzkrieg ucraniano inminente. Las FAU estaban a punto de invadir el Donbass. Esa es la primera motivación rusa: adelantarse a los ucranianos y sabotear el inminente ataque ucraniano. Lo que ha conseguido.
Además, al atacar por el norte y el sur, los rusos perturbaron la cadena de suministros de armas de la OTAN. Si Rusia sólo hubiera atacado por el este para impedir la invasión del Donbass por las FAU, se hubiera dejado un pasillo abierto para el suministro desde el oeste. Amenazando a Kiev se impidió eso.
El grueso del ejército ucraniano por lo tanto quedó bloqueado en el este de Ucrania, mientras que el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas quedaba aislada y bloqueada, sin posibilidad de fácil repostaje desde el oeste. Después Rusia golpeó los puestos de mando/control y de suministros de las FAU, aislando e inmovilizando aún masa a las fuerzas ucranianas.
Enseguida los rusos controlaron un territorio de la talla de Gran Bretaña, pero ese control era tenue. El sur de Ucrania quedó completamente bajo el control de Rusia. Las FAU alrededor de Jersón se dispersaron. Mariupol se convirtió en un campo de batalla, al igual que todo el Donbass.
Lo que los rusos querían inicialmente era cortocircuitar la invasión inminente del Donbass por las tropas ucranianas.Objetivo conseguido. Querían además asustar al régimen de Zelensky para forzarlo a negociar un acuerdo político. Objetivo fallido.
Kiev no tenía ninguna intención de negociar un alto el fuego debido a las órdenes que había recibido desde Washington. “¡Combatan a Rusia hasta el último ucraniano!”: esa ha sido la consigna desde el primer momento. Además, los gorilas neonazis ucranianos que rodean a Zelensky lo amenazan si negocia o se rinde, ya que están aterrorizados por los rusos.
Por lo tanto, Zelensky lanzó una campaña masiva de relaciones públicas y de propaganda, principalmente para motivar a las FAU y forzarlas a combatir hasta la muerte. Se crearon algunos mitos (el Fantasma de Kiev), se organizaron masacres de falsa bandera (Butcha, Kramatorsk…) y se difundieron historias mediáticas sin descanso.
Los rusos han seguido negociando y tratando de NO destruir las infraestructuras ucranianas. De hecho, al principio trataron incluso de minimizar las bajas entre las FAUs. Hay numerosas pruebas de ello: Rusia no ha tocado las infraestructuras civiles, agua, electricidad, líneas telefónicas, transporte… No han atacado los cuarteles, los centros de mando, los edificios gubernamentales de las FAU, etc…
La prioridad inicial rusa era un arreglo negociado. Pero a finales de marzo, se dieron cuenta de que eso era imposible.
Es por eso que Rusia se retiró de Kiev. Ya era inútil mantener tropas alrededor de la ciudad porque ya no servían para aquello que estaban destinadas a cumplir: ejercer una presión política sobre el régimen de Zelensky para forzarlo a negociar. ¡Esa retirada fue reivindicada como una “victoria” en la “batalla de Kiev”!
A partir de finales de marzo, los rusos se retiraron y consolidaron su control sobre la zona que habían capturado, cediendo a las FAU zonas que eran potencialmente muy costosas de controlar. La maquinaria propagandística ucraniana calificó esas retiradas de “victorias”.
Quedaba todavía una luz de esperanza de que la guerra pudiera terminar por un arreglo negociado, pero esa esperanza se acabó a principios de abril. Después de las conversaciones de Estambul del 30 de marzo, la parte ucraniana aceptó con cautela ciertos compromisos, pero al cabo de una semana repudió públicamente esas concesiones. Fue entonces cuando los rusos entendieron que el régimen de Zelensky era incapaz de concluir un acuerdo: sus amos de Washington, Victoria Nuland y Anthony Blinken en particular, no iban a permitir la paz. Quieren que esta guerra agote a Rusia. Es una guerra clásica por procuración y será Ucrania la que pague el precio.
Algo más que los rusos han comprendido: las sanciones. Hicieron daño, pero Rusia se recuperó con notable rapidez. Así que no dolieron por mucho tiempo. Pero el robo por parte de Occidente de los 300.000 millones de dólares en reservas de divisas de Rusia ha hecho mucho daño. Los rusos se dieron cuenta de que estaban en una guerra total con Occidente, y dado que sus reservas de divisas se perdieron para siempre (probablemente debidoara ser saqueadas por políticos occidentales corruptos), los rusos no tenían nada que perder. Al robar sus reservas, Occidente perdió todo poder sobre Rusia.
Esto selló el destino de Ucrania: los rusos ahora no tienen motivos para renunciar a lo que han ganado. Les costó demasiado en términos de hombres y recursos. Y saben que no pueden negociar un alto el fuego. El régimen de Zelensky simplemente lo romperá más tarde.
Eso significa que los rusos tienen la intención de conquistar y anexar permanentemente todo el sur y el este de Ucrania. Por eso su estrategia en el campo de batalla ha cambiado radicalmente: ahora proceden con un lento y metódico desmantelamiento y destrucción de las FAU.
Durante los primeros 30 días, la guerra fue todo velocidad, fintas, captura nominal de grandes extensiones de territorio ucraniano, con el objetivo de presionar al régimen de Zelensky para un acuerdo negociado. Pero la ruptura política y financiera total de Occidente con Rusia significa que no tienen nada que perder. Y tienen mucho que ganar: el Donbass es rico en minerales, las tierras agrícolas realmente productivas de Ucrania se encuentran al este y al sur, Kharkov es una gran ciudad industrial, el Mar de Azov alberga innumerables reservas de gas natural.
Además, la gente los ama. ¿Por qué los rusos renunciarían ahora a este premio ganado con tanto esfuerzo? Y ganaron, no se equivoquen. Pregúnten a cualquier soldado que no sea un cerdo del sistema, le dirá: No hay forma de que las FAU recuperen su país. No tienen blindados, ni defensa aérea, ni combustible, ni comunicaciones. Se acabó.
La gran tragedia es que morirán muchos MILES de jóvenes, ¡y morirán innecesariamente!, para posponer lo inevitable. Estos valientes muchachos habrán luchado tan valientemente y muerto tan jóvenes, tan cruelmente, a causa de la maldad del régimen de Zelensky. Esa es la dura verdad.
Y al final, este es el mapa que quedará, una imagen amarga del futuro de Ucrania. Rusia invertirá miles de millones en su territorio recién adquirido. Prosperará y florecerá. Pero el estado ruinoso de Ucrania quedará empobrecido, destruido, olvidado.
https://www.moonofalabama.org/12i/ukrfumap.jpg
Una tragedia.
**Gonzalo Ángel Quintilio Lira López (Burbank, Estados Unidos, 29 de febrero de 1968) es un novelista, director de cine chileno-estadounidense que actualmente reside en Ucrania. El 15 de abril, Gonzalo Lira desapareció sin dejar huella. El día 22 del mismo mes, reapareció y dijo haber sido detenido por el servicio de seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) debido a su “pública simpatía hacia Rusia”.*
Fuente:* https://www.afrique-asie.fr/une-recapitulation-ecrite-par-gonzalo-lira-de-la-guerre-en-ukraine-2/*


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (5 May 2022)

*Putin nos lanzó a la guerra sin entrenamiento como perros: hemos sido traicionados, dicen las tropas rusas capturadas en Ucrania 

THE Sun obtuvo acceso exclusivo a un campo de prisioneros de guerra en Ucrania y escuchó las increíbles historias de los soldados rusos de primera mano.










Putin threw us into war like dogs with no training - we've been betrayed


THE Sun has gained exclusive access to a prisoner of war camp in Ukraine and heard Russian soldiers’ incredible stories first-hand. Captured troops claimed they were thrown into battle by “jackals”…




www.thesun.co.uk




*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 May 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, la operación prosigue…un poco más de los Ka-52…


----------



## Triyuga (5 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Putin decía que no iba a invadir Ucrania, que todo era propaganda.
> Háblame de maquinaria...



Lo siento señora, no discuto con las carretillas...


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 May 2022)

* 
EEUU facilita información a Kiev para ayudar a Ucrania a atacar a generales rusos *


----------



## Zhukov (5 May 2022)

Un resumen de ayer, que publico como borrador y para completarlo con otros informes por la tarde, he editado y revisado la traducción para que quede más claro

Resumen de las hostilidades el 4 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny

*Frente Norte*

dirección Jarkov - los ucranianos lanzaron un contraataque y tomaron varios asentamientos: Russkaya Lozovaya y Stary Saltov. El puente en este último ha sido volado y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de desarrollar una ofensiva contra Volchansk. Los rusos continúan fortaleciendo sus posiciones en el área de Kazachya Lopan y Tsirkuny. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de forzar el paso del río de Seversky Donets entre Balakliya e Izyum, en el área de la aldea de Protopopovka.


El flanco norte del arco (desde Balakleya hasta Popasnaya): en la cabeza de puente de Izyum, la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, en particular porlas aldeas de Velikaya Komyshevakha, Pashkovo, Dolgenkoye. En el área del río Oskol, unos mil soldados de la Guardia Nacional siguen rodeados, se estableció la comunicación entre Izyum y el grupo que avanzaba hacia el este.

_Comentario: Es decir, por fin se ha formado un frente continuo al sur del embalse de Oskol entre el ejército ruso y la milicia de Lugansk. sin mirar el mapa no sé si ya controlarán carreteras para que haya comunicación lateral a lo largo del frente, pero por fin se pueden coordinar esfuerzos en vez de ser dos ofensivas separadas.

Aún queda limpieza de la bolsa a retaguardia y rechazar los contraataques ukros contra el flanco oeste en Izyum, pero ya se tiene las bases de partida para avanzar hacia Slayvansk_




La línea del frente se encuentra en la línea Sosnovoe-Shandrigolovo-Drobyshevo-Krasny Liman. Yampol ha sido liberado, se están librando combates por el acceso a Seversky Donets. La agrupación ucraniana en la margen derecha, debido a la voladura de los puentes que cruzan el río, no tiene la posibilidad de una retirada organizada. En Rubezhnoye, la limpieza de la zona industrial del sur continúa, hay informes de batallas por el asentamiento de Voevodovka que se encuentra entre Rubizhnoye y Severodonetsk. En Bakhmutka*, avance en la región de Orekhovo.






Sobre el contraataque ucraniano* (fuente Rybar)

Composición de la agrupación ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Izyum

Desde hace varios días, el mando ucraniano ha estado tratando de forzar el río Seversky Donets y establecerse en esta posición para una ofensiva

hoy ya hemos escrito sobre el traslado de personal y material al área de los asentamientos de Protopopovka, Zavgorodnee y Petrovskoe.

Además, en Pervomaisky y Razdolie, se desplegaron unidades adicionales de la 14ª Brigada y la 4ª Brigada

En total, más de 2.500 hombres y 80 vehículos blindados, así como varias docenas de piezas de artillería y lanzacohetes, participaron en el ataque a Izyum.

*Frente Central*
(de Popasnaya a Marinka) - el asalto a Popasnaya en la RPL continúa. En el área de Avdeyevka, la milicia de la RPD avanza sobre Troitskoye y Novoselovka para llegar a Nueva York. En Maryinka, sin cambios.

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka): la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Según información preliminar, f*ue posible expandir la zona de control al oeste de Velikaya Novoselka hasta el pueblo de Temirovka.*

Caldero de Mariupol: se han establecido corredores humanitarios desde Azovstal, el último centro de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad, para liberar a civiles retenidos por militantes ucranianos.

Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev - la línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper.

Durante la tarde hasta la medianoche, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de Nikolaev fueron planchadas con artillería y lanzacohetes durante varias horas.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y que está a 10.000 Km de sus costas.
> 
> No obstante, estoy empezando a emparanoiarme: ¿Realmente el gobierno de PedoBiden piensa que va a ganar una guerra contra dos potencias nucleares?
> ¿Este tío está loco? ¿adora a Satanás? *¿se droga?*
> ...




Si consideras que Donepezil, Rivastigmina, Galantamina o Memantina son drogas, si se droga.
Él está gaga y es un HdP pero en estos momentos los realmente peligrosos son los que le mueven los hilos.

Cuando Pompeo estaba en la misión de destrozar el mundo se comentaba que como buen evangelico-sionista creía que para renacer como los elegidos debía acelerar el *Armagedón*.

Entre evangelicos-satanistas-sionistas están montando un buen lio.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tampoco lo habria permitido Trump.
> 
> *Chomsky califica a Trump como el "único estadista occidental" con un plan "sensato" para resolver la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania*
> 
> ...





Chomsky en los momentos duros de la “pandemia – vacunas” se comporto y opino como otro lobotomizado más.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 May 2022)

U.S. Intelligence Is Helping Ukraine Kill Russian Generals, Officials Say


Targeting assistance is part of a classified effort by the Biden administration to provide real-time battlefield intelligence to Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## chemarin (5 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender cómo aún no han conseguido echar a los ukronazis para atrás y que estén todavía tan cerca de Donestk capital como para poder bombardearla.
> Según eso en esa zona están como al principio, apenas han avanzado.



Sí, es difícil de entender, debe tratarse de una combinación de varios factores:
-un ejército ucraniano muy bien pertrechado, con buenas armas y buena defensa.
-una dirección política rusa muy débil. Si no se emplea más fuerza la guerra se alarga demasiado. Debieran de usar las armas más destructivas que posean, para destruir todos los puntos donde se concentran tropas. Solo excluiría las armas nucleares.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> #Kadírov
> Atrapamos un gran pez occidental que intentaba escapar de la fábrica de Azovstal y se lo enviamos al gran pescador Vladimir Putin como regalo para Eid al-Fitr.
> Todavía quedan muchos peces occidentales y con ellos *4 «tiburones» muy grandes*
> 
> Teniente general canadiense Trevor Cadieu



Durante el Imperio Romano cuando tenían una gran victoria se les recibia en Roma con una gran celebración y mostraban a los lideres capturados. Lo mismo Rusia planea hacer lo mismo con el pájaro este a como hizo Cesar con Vercingetorix.


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

Hace dos minutos:


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

Anda...a algún follaRT le va a dar algo...


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

El bloguero Anatoly Shariy arrestado en España, que SBU sospecha de traición - Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.




t.me/varlamov_news/30901


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un genocida visitando una fábrica de armas. Debe de estar corriéndose vivo.



Imagino que se estará llevando suculentas comisiones....


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Forero doritovita detenido en España. Idos preparando ratas de mierda. Nunca más estareis tranquilos hijos de puta.









Pro-Russian blogger Anatoliy Shariy was detained in Spain Spain - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Pro-Russian blogger Anatoliy Shariy was detained in Spain. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons...




liveuamap.com


----------



## EUROPIA (5 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Rosaviatsiya ha ampliado las restricciones a los vuelos al aeropuerto de Simferopol y otros aeropuertos del sur de Rusia hasta el 13 de mayo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46983


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El pueblo liberado es Troitskoye, en la zona de Nueva York.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46982


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Reunión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 05.05.2022

Tres aviones de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana -Su-24, Su-25 y Su-27- han sido destruidos por las fuerzas de defensa aérea. También se destruyeron aviones en el aeródromo de Kanatovo, cerca de Kirovograd.

t.me/boris_rozhin/46980


----------



## Guaguei (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nada mas aguante unos minutos* viendo el canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ de youtube... se ve que les duele lo que dice anna ifagonova (o como madres se escriba)...
> 
> Ese canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ es un canal español empinado de los gUSAnos... trata de minimizar que los españoles fueron unos auténticos genocidas en américa latina...



quien hubieras preferido que llegara, alguien iba a llegar antes o despues, eso seguro, elije
tal vez no fue casualidad que llegaran los españoles
o te gustaria seguir haciendo el indio
tu no escuchas lo que no te gusta, esa chica miente e inventa muchas cosas te guste o no
pero responde quien te gustaria que hubiera llegado
los rusos de aquella epoca? y la inifigovina esa y sus verdades?


----------



## Archimanguina (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que bien, un país de millón y pico de habitantes pretendiendo que Rusia le ceda dos trozos minúsculos. Más problemas.
> 
> Churchill dijo que Polonia era la hiena de Europa y estos son como un cachorrito prematuro de hiena pero con la misma intención. Al final la Europa de 1945 resulta que fue tan fallida como la de 1919 y solo el miedo a la URSS la mantenía en equilibrio. Y suerte tenemos de que Alemania de momento se muestre sumisa y no le diga a los polacos que, si ellos van a trincar deUcrania, se acuerden de devolverles lo robado en 1945.



si ponemos en fila las frases que se supone que dijo churchil, la fila llegaria hasta ganimedes.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 May 2022)

*Rusia practica ataques con misiles con capacidad nuclear, dice ministerio*
*Rusia ha dicho que sus fuerzas practicaron ayer ataques simulados con misiles con capacidad nuclear en el enclave occidental de Kaliningrado* , ubicado entre Polonia y Lituania a lo largo de la costa báltica.

Rusia practicó “lanzamientos electrónicos” simulados de sistemas de misiles balísticos móviles Iskander con capacidad nuclear, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado.

Las fuerzas rusas practicaron ataques únicos y múltiples contra objetivos que imitaban lanzadores de sistemas de misiles, aeródromos, infraestructura protegida, equipo militar y puestos de mando de un enemigo simulado, dijo AFP citando el comunicado.

Tras realizar los lanzamientos “electrónicos”, los militares realizaron una maniobra para cambiar de posición a fin de evitar “un posible ataque de represalia”, agregó el Ministerio de Defensa. Según los informes, los simulacros involucraron a más de 100 militares.

Rusia puso las fuerzas nucleares en alerta máxima poco después de la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, insinuó el despliegue de armas nucleares tácticas, advirtiendo de una represalia "rápida como un rayo" si Occidente interviene directamente en el conflicto de Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El mero hecho de tener que parar los trenes , pasar la carga a camiones cruzar ocn ellos el puente ....ya retrasa mucho. Y ademas provoca concentraciones de material bombardeables. Yo destruiria todo menos 1 por ciudad grande, para evacuación de la población que quiera pasar al otro lado del rio.
> 
> Era increible que no hicieran esto. Tan increible que no habia ninguna explicación que no fuera politica, como se ve militarmente un misil un impacto. Militarmente es de 1º. La cantidad de munición y comida de los ucranianos al este del rio no se puede pasar con barquitos o transbordadores, hubieran tenido que rendirse ya.
> 
> el equivalente seria un puente sobre el estrecho , luchar con Marruecos por Ceuta y Melilla y que el puente siguiera intacto , sin que lo atacaran.  Nuestros trenes pasando llenos de munición y tanques, con la cabra de la legión haciendose selfis



Son infraestructuras muy caras, imagina que existiera el "Eurotunel" en la IIGM. Reino Unido trataría de retrasar lo más posible su voladura y los alemanes se pensarían muy mucho intentar invadir por ahí para evitar su voladura.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si ponemos en fila las frases que se supone que dijo churchil, la fila llegaria hasta ganimedes.



Pero esta creo que es real . Fue cuando aprovechando lo de los Sudetes los polacos metieron un mordisco a los checos, de unos 800Km2.


----------



## Argentium (5 May 2022)

*El ministro de energía **francés** Pompili: confió en que llegaremos a un consenso en la UE sobre el embargo de las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia a finales de esta semana.*
09:10 || 05/05/2022


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



¿No es "paradójico" que los que están "desnazificando" vayan contra los judíos y los supuestos "nazis" son los que apoyan a los judíos? ¿No será que en realidad los nazis genuinos son los que se autodenominan "antinazis"?


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Efectivamente. Lo de "desnazificar" es un engañabobos para consumo interno en Rusia y para engañar a idiotas en el resto del mundo. En realidad hay bastantes más nazis en Rusia que en cualquier otro país del mundo, en los subforos gore habían vídeos de hace años de ejecuciones rituales en Rusia perpetradas por neonazis rusos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Danzas fantásticas.... no se que utilidad aportan a los que venimos a intentar saber q está pasando pero fantasticas.
> 
> Mira q hay que desperdiciar el tiempo pasa sacar en claro algo...
> 
> Es terrible... Entre unos y otros hooligans vais a conseguir que muchos dejemos este hilo. Que lo pretendan los hooligans proucrania tiene su logica pq los mass mierda ya dan unformacion sesgada a favor del gobierno ucraniano... Pero que lo hagan los prorusos tiene narices. Algunos venimos a estos sitios a buscar informacion alternativa mas o menos fiable y sin mucha basurilla inutil extra



Si te molestan mis aportaciones me metes en ignorados pero no me cuentes tu vida por favor ni me cites para estupideces.

El problema que tú tienes lo tenemos los demás. Saludos.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

China tiene dos aspectos en los que va muy atrasada , uno es el número de cabezas nucleares y el otro la fuerza de bombardeo estratégico. Para una hipotética guerra en el Pacífico todavía el vector de lanzamiento de misiles es una copia china del vetusto Tu-16 Badger, un avión que lleva años fuera del inventario ruso.
Eso si, ellos van directos a un bombardero stealth tipo B-2 o B-21 sin pasar por nada intermedio.


----------



## Bimbo (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿No es "paradójico" que los que están "desnazificando" vayan contra los judíos y los supuestos "nazis" son los que apoyan a los judíos? ¿No será que en realidad los nazis genuinos son los que se autodenominan "antinazis"?


----------



## Octubrista (5 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de energía **francés** Pompili: confió en que llegaremos a un consenso en la UE sobre el embargo de las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia a finales de esta semana.*
> 09:10 || 05/05/2022



Pues cuando la UE alcance un acuerdo y lo publique, es para que Rusia llame, uno a uno, al embajador de cada país, y exija que le certifique su correspondiente Gobierno ese "acuerdo", y acto seguido cortar los suministros.

A ver qué sucede país a país.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No es por Siberia ni por su clima, entendámonos . Ni porque sea guapa y hermosa . A Siberia la ansían TODOS en este momento pero es por lo que guarda atesorado bajo su suelo y sobre su superficie. Ya solamente quedan dos territorios vírgenes en el planeta Tierra cuyas riquezas naturales no hayan sido explotadas a conciencia : la Antártida y Siberia . La Antártida se defiende sola . Siberia se defiende bien sola y además tiene a los rusos que no van a consentir que nadie se la robe.
> Es por Siberia toda la movida que hay montada , estimado conforero.
> Que no le cuenten cuentos chinos.



Es paradójico que una serie de tierras baldías que nadie quiso a la postre fueran un tesoro infectado de recursos naturales. Porque, evidentemente, si Siberia hubiera tenido el clima de Grecia hubieran sido "territorios disputados" y desde luego, no serían hoy día de Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 May 2022)

¿Quién hubiera pensado, que algún día, musulmanes – chechenos – chamanistas – tuvanos – y ortodoxos – rusos – estarán en tierras ucranianas luchando contra los supremacistas neonazis?








Mariúpol: cementerio del nazismo ucraniano | HISPANTV


Las fuerzas rusas lograron entrar en el centro de la estratégica ciudad de Mariúpol con un papel destacado de los comandos chechenos.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Mariupol


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (5 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Durante el Imperio Romano cuando tenían una gran victoria se les recibia en Roma con una gran celebración y mostraban a los lideres capturados. Lo mismo Rusia planea hacer lo mismo con el pájaro este a como hizo Cesar con Vercingetorix.



La gran noticia del día 9 podría ser ver al General canadiense y esos otros cuatro o cinco "tiburones" de Azovstal, vestidos con sus uniformes OTAN, montados en un carro y cargados de cadenas como colofón al Desfile de la Victoria, mientras en Tsar (de "Caesar" etimológicamente) lo contempla todo desde la gran Tribuna, rodeado de sus pretorianos. Sería algo ética y estéticamente insuperable. Al viejo estilo romano.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> la guerra está sacando a relucir falta de liderazgo en europa, y sobre todo de la que se presumía ser Alemania, que está quedando como una estado paria sin iniciátiva y a remolque de lo que digan en Estados Unidos.



Scholz, es que en el escalafón de líderes mundiales irrelevantes y prescindibles no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos a Sánchez y Trudeau.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Distribución de flyers en campaña


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> un estado etnorracista en la UE no sería novedad que ya están los bálticos desde hace años y no pasa nada



Sí, pero la diferencia es que la población de los bálticos junta es más pequeña que la Comunidad de Madrid.
Y la población ucraniana, en el país 404 y en Europa, es más que la de España.


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> #Kadírov
> Atrapamos un gran pez occidental que intentaba escapar de la fábrica de Azovstal y se lo enviamos al gran pescador Vladimir Putin como regalo para Eid al-Fitr.
> Todavía quedan muchos peces occidentales y con ellos *4 «tiburones» muy grandes*
> 
> Teniente general canadiense Trevor Cadieu




Pues si lo dice Khadirov, es que la noticia es real.
Veremos esos 4 tiburones quienes son...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Half Life


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _" continúan con unas tácticas que son medievales "..._. jaja ya salio el experto don pndejo... como les duele que poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza.. jaja *Ladren perros...!!*



vaya avance, ojo con las curvas


----------



## orcblin (5 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pues cuando la UE alcance un acuerdo y lo publique, es para que Rusia llame, uno a uno, al embajador de cada país, y exija que le certifique su correspondiente Gobierno ese "acuerdo", y acto seguido cortar los suministros.
> 
> A ver qué sucede país a país.



va a ser gracioso, restricciones de movilidad y calefacción en europa por el embargo al petroleo mientras lo enviamos a ucrania y la foto de un día después destruidos esos depósitos de combustible..

va a ser algo dificilmente digerible por los europeos (no sus líderes vendidos ojo)

la inflacción se nota pero es menos "visible" gráficamente como un depósito de gasolina ardiendo.


----------



## Yomateix (5 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos ha ayudado a Ucrania a matar a generales rusos durante la guerra*
El *' New York Times'*, citando fuentes de funcionarios estadounidenses, publica que los *servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos han ayudado a Ucrania a matar a generales rusos* durante la guerra.


----------



## pgas (5 May 2022)

*Experiencia ucraniana: Polonia y Bulgaria inician la retirada no autorizada de gas ruso*

5/5/2022

Los países rusófobos de Europa del Este no pueden salir de la aguja del gas rusa, incluso cuando Moscú intenta ayudarles a hacerlo. Polonia y Bulgaria vuelven a recibir gas ruso, aunque el suministro a estos países cesó oficialmente el 1 de mayo. Al mismo tiempo, se acabó el reverso físico de las materias primas rusas a estos estados. Pero al mismo tiempo, se inició la llamada marcha atrás virtual, cuando el combustible ni siquiera sale del territorio, sino que inmediatamente comienza a fluir hacia el GTS del país de tránsito. En pocas palabras, se produce una retirada no autorizada.

Se trata de una invención de las compañías de gas ucranianas, su "experiencia", que es obviamente negativa, porque sin el acuerdo del cliente principal y el consumidor de gas, tales pasos equivalen a un robo, y Gazprom es consciente de estas acciones maliciosas de Polonia y Bulgaria. Para virtualizar lo contrario, debe haber contratos formales y pagos. Pero no acuerdos verbales entre "caballeros".

Así, odiando todas las materias primas rusas y especialmente las energéticas, Varsovia y Sofía las obtienen de nuevo sin ningún obstáculo por medios ilegales. Esto es lo que escribe el canal oficial de telegram de Gazprom. Los datos son confirmados por el operador Gascade.

Por cierto, los países de Europa del Este decidieron cometer acciones criminales tras la puesta en marcha del oleoducto Yamal-Europa. En cuanto llegaron los primeros metros cúbicos de combustible para los pedidos adicionales de los clientes alemanes, los operadores polacos y búlgaros de los gasoductos locales empezaron a bombear la materia prima desde el extranjero a sus instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de gas.

Los clientes de Gazprom no recibieron su combustible. La historia es aún más confusa porque los volúmenes que figuran en los contratos estaban destinados a clientes alemanes, mientras que los polacos "arreglaban" la reversión virtual a través de empresas de Francia e Italia (según Gazprom), aunque lógicamente sólo los comerciantes alemanes podían revender sus productos.

En Polonia, las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo están ya llenas en un 80%, mientras que en la UE esta cifra no supera el 30%. Por lo tanto, pronto, si no se toman medidas contra las empresas polacas PGNiG y Bulgargaz, estos países repondrán de hecho sus reservas de forma gratuita, a expensas de los costosos productos de Rusia y de los clientes de Europa Occidental, y seguirán sembrando la rusofobia de forma más activa que de costumbre.

_Vemos y arreglamos lo que ocurre en el corredor de tránsito polaco_

- El representante de Gazprom, Sergey Kupriyanov, escribió en Telegram.

El comportamiento descarado de Varsovia y Sofía pone al holding en una posición incómoda. De hecho, es necesario cortar el suministro de materias primas, ya que los países europeos se han confabulado y se han dejado manipular, violando gravemente las cláusulas de los contratos de tránsito y suministro. El peligro de la situación es que todos los estados implicados en el plan de reversión virtual se han negado a pagar los productos en rublos, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de perder los volúmenes bombeados para siempre.

*********

el robo justifica cerrar el gas de transito y dejarles operativo solo el NS1


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1047959
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047961




Lo de traducir "strike" como huelga es un daño colateral que venimos sufriendo desde hace años en el hilo de Siria.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Pero alma candida, tu lees lo que escribes?



no domino bien su idioma

Significa que al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen equipo ruso, a occidente les resulta muy barato enviar armas. A los Ukranianos les sobra infantería a los otros les falta, si los rusos pierden un numero significativo de tanques no pueden operar


----------



## Magick (5 May 2022)

En el distrito de Primorsky de Mariupol, junto al letrero conmemorativo de los Héroes de la Unión Soviética, residentes de Mariupol, se erigió un monumento a la abuela ya familiar del distrito de Dvurechinsky de la región de Jarkov, que recurrió al ejército ucraniano. con una bandera soviética y se negó a cambiarla por comida.


----------



## Ultimate (5 May 2022)

_








Alarma a Finlandia y Suecia: Serán “espacio de guerra” para Rusia | HISPANTV


Moscú alerta que Finlandia y Suecia se convertirán en un “espacio de confrontación” para Rusia si entran en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).




www.hispantv.com




_*Alarma a Finlandia y Suecia: Serán “espacio de guerra” para Rusia*

_ jueves, 5 de mayo de 2022 0:07

Moscú alerta que Finlandia y Suecia se convertirán en un “espacio de confrontación” para Rusia si entran en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).

“*En el caso de que Finlandia y Suecia se unan a la OTAN, se convertirán en un espacio para la confrontación entre el bloque y Rusia con todas las consecuencias resultantes, incluso para nuestras relaciones de buena vecindad probadas por el tiempo*”, advirtió la portavoz de la Cancillería de Rusia, María Zajarova, en una entrevista con el diario español ABC, publicada el miércoles.

En este contexto, la portavoz rusa confirmó que Moscú ha advertido de forma regular a sus vecinos del norte de Europa que su eventual adhesión a la OTAN amenazaría el sistema de seguridad del continente. “¿Es lo que buscan los pueblos de Suecia y Finlandia?”, cuestionó.

En los últimos años, los mencionados países han desarrollado una estrecha relación con la Alianza Atlántica, especialmente después de unirse a su programa de Asociación para la Paz en 1994 y a la Unión Europea (UE) en 1995.


Obvio reto a Rusia: OTAN abre los brazos a Suecia y Finlandia | HISPANTV
La OTAN hace caso omiso a advertencias de Rusia y dice que acogerá con “brazos abiertos” a Suecia y Finlandia, si deciden engrosar el bloque militar occidental.

El 9 del pasado abril, funcionarios de la OTAN le dijeron a la cadena estadounidense CNN que las discusiones sobre el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia al bloque militar occidental se han vuelto extremadamente serias desde la operación militar iniciada el pasado 24 de febrero en el territorio ucraniano por orden del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.

Esto, mientras que justo un día después del inicio de su operación en Ucrania, Moscú advirtió a Finlandia y Suecia que su membresía en la OTAN provocaría una respuesta rusa con “serias repercusiones político-militares”.

Es más, *autoridades rusas incluso han amenazado con el despliegue de armas nucleares en el Báltico en caso de la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN. *Moscú no busca tal medida y hasta hoy no ha tomado acciones al respecto, pero si se ve obligado “responderá a esta decisión”, señalan._


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> _¿Quizás uno de los que degolló compañeros de armas de esa gente? ¿el que les disparó atados? ¿el que les cortó las pelotas? ¿el que llamó a la madres desde el móvil del muerto para burlarse?_
> 
> Quisiera tener la historia completa para poder juzgarla con más ecuanimidad. En todo caso serían DOS historias terribles y con las que no estoy de acuerdo, una primero y la otra después y como consecuencia de la primera.
> 
> ...



A pesar de querer disimular cierta distancia, por el tono de su mensaje, parece que trata de justificar crímenes de guerra.


----------



## lasoziedad (5 May 2022)

*Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shariy*

Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shari. MADRID, 5 May. (EUROPA PRESS)

El bloguero ucraniano Anatoli Shariy,* acusado de traición por sus posiciones prorrusas, ha sido detenido en España*, según los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), cuyas investigaciones se remontan al año 2021.

El SBU, que también acusa al bloguero de promover un discurso de odio, considera que Shariy ha llevado a cabo actividades contrarias a la seguridad nacional de Ucrania con su labor informativa, actuando incluso al servicio de intereses extranjeros.

Esta detención, que se habría llevado a cabo el miércoles, *"es otra prueba de que los traidores recibirán su castigo tarde o temprano"*, han destacado las autoridades ucranianas, que han agradecido la colaboración tanto de entidades nacionales como de los "socios" internacionales.

Ucrania promete que hará todo lo posible para que Shariy, que tiene un canal propio en YouTube, rinda cuentas por sus presuntos delitos. En los últimos meses, a raíz de la ofensiva militar lanzada por Moscú, Kiev ha intensificado la vigilancia de los contenidos informativos que supuestamente defienden posiciones prorrusas.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

El gobernador de Belgorod, Rusia, denuncia que Ucrania ha bombardeado el pueblo de Нехотеевки destruyendo un garaje y una casa.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La madre que lo pario ¡¡¡, como se puede ser tan inepto, si todos son así Rusia gana por goleada, y vete a saber si lo llega a colocar bien no hay un techo encima para que se le desplome pues parece que dispara dentro de una casucha.



Es que no hay que dar nada "por sabido" o "supuesto". Creo recordar un vídeo para reclutas de marines norteamericanos que les tenían que enseñar hasta como debían ducharse. Supongo que me salte la introducción de cómo debían respirar para no asfixiarse.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> 1) Es posible que ni sea ucraniano (y la bandera está "agregada" tipo photoshop).
> 
> 2) Obviamente es una broma o algo así. Un instructor de morteros (como parece ser el tío) nunca pondría el proyectil desde el frente y al revés.
> 
> Un chiste de algún tipo.



Debe ser una broma, pero de todas formas se podría escribir una enciclopedia de muertes absurdas.


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Recapitulación de la guerra de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran análisis.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Un mes después de esta noticia lo acaban de detener en España acusado de ¿traición?









VÍDEO | Localitzen a Catalunya un periodista ucraïnès prorús i li fan un escarni a casa


Un grup d'ucraïnesos l'han esperat fora de casa. Anatoly Shariy viu en un xalet amb la seva dona i el seu fill menor d'edat. Els Mossos han ampliat la protecció al xalet de Roda de Berà.




www.elnacional.cat















Detenen el periodista prorús Anatoly Shariy a Roda de Berà


La Policia Nacional ha detingut al periodista d’origen ucraïnès Anatoly Shariy a Roda de Berà. Shariy, prorús i pròxim al règim de Vladímir Putin, ha estat arrestat amb una ordre internacional de detenció pels agents del cos policial espanyol, aquest dimecres 4 de maig, segons ha pogut saber...




larepublicacheca.cat


----------



## Ultimate (5 May 2022)

Media Battle For Azovstal And First Casualties


So far, about a hundred of civilians have been evacuated from the facilities of Azovstal in the city of Mariupol....




southfront.org




*Batalla mediática por Azovstal y primeras bajas*

Soporte frente sur


_Militares ucranianos exigen la evacuación de civiles, militantes heridos y muertos
*Hasta el momento, cerca de un centenar de civiles han sido evacuados de las instalaciones de Azovstal en la ciudad de Mariupol. Tan pronto como están en seguridad, los bandos en guerra lanzaron campañas informativas sobre el tema. Los civiles fueron filmados por los militantes de Azov cuando salían de sus sótanos, así como por los medios de comunicación rusos cuando llegaron al pueblo de Bezimennoe, donde fueron atendidos por las fuerzas rusas, representantes de la ONU y la Cruz Roja.*
La verdad puede encontrarse gracias a los testimonios de las víctimas,_

Reproductor de video


_00:00

01:14

Decenas de civiles de Azovstal fueron interrogados por la parte rusa en los centros especiales para refugiados establecidos en el pueblo de Bezimennoe. La gente confirmó que fueron tomados como rehenes. Algunos de ellos afirmaron que no conocían ningún corredor humanitario. Por otro lado, algunos de ellos afirmaron que los militantes de Azov aseguraron a los civiles que podían abandonar Azovstal, pero los soldados rusos no garantizarían su seguridad y podrían matarlos. Tales afirmaciones eran mentiras descaradas destinadas a amenazar a los civiles y obligarlos a permanecer en los sótanos, desempeñando el papel de escudos humanos para los militantes ucranianos.

Al mismo tiempo, la mayoría de los civiles confirman que los combatientes de Azov fueron muy amables con ellos, especialmente con los niños. Los militantes ucranianos ocultaron el hecho de que los civiles eran rehenes, asegurando que estaban bajo protección. Sin embargo, algunos civiles afirmaron que se les pidió que cavaran trincheras y ayudaran a los militantes._

*Por otro lado, los militantes de Azov filmaron a los civiles durante la evacuación y rápidamente hicieron algunas preguntas políticamente comprometidas. Los civiles parecen estar agradecidos con sus “salvadores”, alegando su deseo de partir hacia el territorio de Ucrania. Las mujeres afirman que temen a los soldados rusos que supuestamente no pudieron garantizar su seguridad durante el transporte a la región de Zaporizhia.*

_De hecho, el ejército ruso proclamó que los civiles son libres de elegir cualquier dirección de su evacuación. Hasta el momento, 69 civiles decidieron partir hacia el territorio controlado por el régimen de Kiev. Fueron entregados a representantes de la ONU y del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, y la primera columna llegó a la ciudad de Zaporizhia. Los demás decidieron quedarse en la República Popular de Donetsk o ir a Rusia._

*Una de las ideas principales de la campaña informativa de la parte ucraniana es que los “valientes” combatientes de Azov lograron sacar a cientos de civiles de los escombros en los sótanos después del feroz bombardeo de la artillería y la aviación rusas. Según los representantes del regimiento de Azov, todavía quedan civiles en las instalaciones destruidas.*

_Sin embargo, como se ve claramente en los videos del lugar, todos los civiles están a salvo, sus ropas son lo suficientemente claras y no se ve a nadie con heridas. Ninguno de los civiles confirmó en la cámara que sus sótanos fueron destruidos y que los militantes de Azov los salvaron de los escombros. No hay imágenes que muestren el proceso que respalden las afirmaciones.

En un llamamiento separado, las fuentes de Azov compartieron una foto y un video que mostraba a dos mujeres que, según los informes, fueron asesinadas durante el ataque ruso. Vale la pena señalar que las ropas de los muertos están claras, mientras que, según los informes, fueron desenterradas de los escombros._



Spoiler



__



_El video muestra al hombre que está más preocupado por glorificar a los combatientes de Azov que por llorar a los muertos. A primera vista se puede notar que evita mirar a la cámara. En el video también se ven dos niñas, cuyos rostros no se muestran y que supuestamente lloran cerca de los cadáveres. También está claro que las víctimas fueron asesinadas probablemente horas antes, pero no de inmediato.

Reproductor de video


00:00_

02:21

_Los detalles del incidente aún no se han revelado.

No debe excluirse que los militantes ucranianos puedan matar a algunos de los civiles para ocultar la verdad y apoyar sus mentiras.

*Los intentos desesperados del régimen ucraniano de blanquear a los combatientes nacionalistas son destruidos por sus propias mentiras. *

El hecho de que todavía haya civiles en Azovstal aún no se ha confirmado. Según las afirmaciones de los civiles, había menos de cien en los sótanos. Sin embargo, según los informes, los retuvieron en diferentes habitaciones, por lo que los números que afirman no son precisos.

Incluso en el caso de que siguieran rehenes en las instalaciones, las pretensiones de los militantes de Azov no van encaminadas a salvarles la vida (de ser así los restos serían evacuados días antes), sino únicamente a posponer el asalto o destrucción de la planta de Azovstal. por las fuerzas rusas.

Siguiendo la estrategia tradicional de la propaganda al estilo Azov, publicarán más videos que muestran los restos en la planta, que deben verificarse cuidadosamente. Hoy, el comando militar ruso está bien informado de lo que sucede en los sótanos de la planta. Si hay más civiles, es probable que se proclame otro régimen de alto el fuego en los próximos días._

Reproductor de video


00:00

01:33


*Mientras tanto, el Azovstal es otro campo de batalla de la guerra en Ucrania. *_No se ha proclamado un régimen de alto el fuego desde hace varios días. Continúan los bombardeos precisos sobre los puestos de tiro de los militantes de Azov.

El 4 de mayo, el comandante del regimiento de Azov, Denis Prokopenko, anunció el avance de las fuerzas rusas en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Dijo que las tropas de Rusia y la RPD irrumpieron en la planta un día antes, hay batallas sangrientas y, según los informes, la situación es crítica.

Las fuentes militares rusas en el lugar confirmaron que las fuerzas rusas y LPR abrieron fuego en respuesta al fuego de la planta. Como resultado, lograron avanzar en el territorio de las instalaciones y tomar el control de algunas nuevas posiciones, reforzando la presión sobre los militantes ucranianos.

El aumento de las hostilidades puede marcar los últimos días antes de la rendición o destrucción de la agrupación de nacionalistas ucranianos en Azovstal._


----------



## lasoziedad (5 May 2022)

*El chef José Andrés carga con dureza contra Rafa Nadal y Novak Djokovic*

*Les reprocha que critiquen a Wimbledon por vetar a tenistas rusos: "Niñas violadas, tiros en la cabeza a niños, mujeres y ancianos..."*




En los últimos días *Rafael Nadal y Novak Djokovic han mostrado su descontento con que los tenistas rusos hayan quedado excluidos del torneo de Wimbledon* debido a la invasión rusa de Ucrania. El Grand Slam inglés ha decidido prohibir su participación y el mallorquín no lo veía bien. *"Es muy injusto de cara a mis compañeros. Poco pueden hacer ellos, qué culpa tienen* ellos de lo que está sucediendo con la guerra. Lo siento mucho por ellos y ojalá no fuera así", dijo el domingo.

*El tenista serbio tenía una opinión similar. "No apoyo la decisión.* Creo que no es justo, no es correcto, pero es lo que es", decía, comparando la situación con su exclusión del Abierto de Australia por no haberse vacunado contra la covid-19.

Una prohibición que *afecta a figuras del tenis como Daniil Medvedev* (actual campeón del Open de Estados Unidos), A*ndrey Rublev y Anastasia Pavlyuchenkova*, todos ellos rusos, *además de la bielorrusa Victoria Azarenka* (por la colaboración de su país con Rusia).

El primero en responder a Nadal fue e*l extenista ucraniano Sergiy Stakhovsky*, que ha abandonado su carrera y a su familia para luchar por su país. "Rafa Nadal, nosotros competimos juntos y jugamos el uno contra el otro en el circuito. Por favor, dime *cómo es de justo que los jugadores ucranianos no puedan regresar a casa.* ¿Cómo es de justo que los niños ucranianos no puedan jugar al tenis? *¿Cómo es de justo que los ucranianos estén muriendo?"*, escribió en su perfil de Twitter al hilo de las declaraciones del mallorquín.





Y el que también ha querido responder al balear ha sido *el chef José Andrés*, que está repartiendo con su ONG unas 300.000 raciones de comida diarias en Ucrania, adonde se desplazó al estallar la guerra. El cocinero asturiano se ha hecho eco de las declaraciones de Nadal, Djokovic y también de Andy Murray en un tuit de la CNN y les ha respondido citándoles en su cuenta de Twitter con un contudente mensaje: "Nadal, Djokovic y Murray: *cuando os enteráis de que a niños, mujeres y ancianos les están pegando un tiro en la cabeza por salir a por pan para comer. Niñas violadas. *Millones de ucranianos desplazados. *No golpeéis a Wimbledon, golpead a Rusia..."*, ha escrito. Un tuit que ha sido retuiteado por Stakhovsky.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Seguramente Viva imagen del maestro que hizo ese mural



Por lo visto el mosaico es una copia de una pintura griega que se realizo despues de la batalla, personalmente no tengo ninguna preferencia sobre el color de ojos y cabellos de Alejandro Magno, tambien se le representa con cuernos y nadie dice que los tuviera...

PD- Lo que mas os molesta es que el macedonio no es como los actores de Hollywood y ademas lleva unas patillas estilo albanes "Tirana 1970".


----------



## Julc (5 May 2022)

Es periodista y político opositor a Judensky, ¿qué coño es eso de youtuber/bloguero?
Qué asco da la prensa española.
Y el gobierno al servicio del bufón de la otan.


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El chef José Andrés carga con dureza contra Rafa Nadal y Novak Djokovic*
> 
> *Les reprocha que critiquen a Wimbledon por vetar a tenistas rusos: "Niñas violadas, tiros en la cabeza a niños, mujeres y ancianos..."*
> 
> ...



El cocinero NWO ... Y a quien le importa su opinión???


----------



## Chuchus (5 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Forero doritovita detenido en España. Idos preparando ratas de mierda. Nunca más estareis tranquilos hijos de puta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ti que más te da? Si desaparece ucrania mejor para España.... o no lo ves??


----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Half Life



ostia, si 



Spoiler


----------



## lapetus (5 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shariy*
> 
> Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shari. MADRID, 5 May. (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> ...



Detenido por la gestapo ucra en otro país por opinar.
Imagino que el socialista y demócrata gobierno español lo entregará sin mas.


----------



## Honkler (5 May 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Forero doritovita detenido en España. Idos preparando ratas de mierda. Nunca más estareis tranquilos hijos de puta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te has leído bien lo que has escrito, hijo de la gran puta?.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

*España detiene al opositor y bloguero Anatoli Shariy, para que pueda ser torturado y ejecutado en Ucrania por Traidor*




__





El bloguero prorruso Anatoly Shariy fue detenido en España...


Esto fue posible gracias a la estrecha cooperación del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania con la Oficina del Fiscal General, socios...



www.meneame.net





Ver archivo adjunto 1048178

"*es otra prueba de que los traidores recibirán su castigo tarde o temprano"*, han destacado las autoridades ucranianas, que han agradecido la colaboración tanto de entidades nacionales como de los "socios" internacionales."

_________________________

Ucrania afirma que los traidores son eliminados. Lo han dicho varias cuando han asesinado y/o torturado alguno

España ya tiene las manos cubiertas de sangre. Sangre en honor al Globalismo de EEUU

Anatoly Shariy está en contra de la invasión de Ucrania.
Anatoly Shariy consideró inaceptable la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia.
Anatoly Shariy apoyó la candidatura de Zelensky creyéndose que iba a cambiar las cosas en Ucrania y a dejar atrás al mafioso Poroshenko (algo en lo que creyeron muchos ucranianos, principalmente en el este y el sur, antes de darse de bruces con la realidad)
Anatoly Shariy retiró su apoyo a Zelensky al comprobar que había traicionado su promesa.
Anatoly Shariy se convirtió entonces en "traidor", en "prorruso". En realidad se convirtió en rival político de Zelensky y su jefe Kolomoisky y por eso su partido es ahora "enemigo de Ucrania".


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 May 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La madre que lo pario ¡¡¡, como se puede ser tan inepto, si todos son así Rusia gana por goleada, y vete a saber si lo llega a colocar bien no hay un techo encima para que se le desplome pues parece que dispara dentro de una casucha.



Tiene que ser una coña porque si no ya me diras como ha sobrevivido el que lo ha grabado. No se, eh.
O han recogido el movil del suelo impoluto?


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Recapitulación de la guerra de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al ritmo trepidante que va la blitzkrieg de los rusos necesitarían más de un siglo para conquistar el territorio que sale en el mapa.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (5 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (5 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (5 May 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

El bloguero que España ha detenido para que Ucrania lo ejecute ni si quiera era pro ruso . Era critico con Zelenski

Anatoly Shariy está en contra de la invasión de Ucrania.
Anatoly Shariy consideró inaceptable la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia.
Anatoly Shariy apoyó la candidatura de Zelensky creyéndose que iba a cambiar las cosas en Ucrania y a dejar atrás al mafioso Poroshenko (algo en lo que creyeron muchos ucranianos, principalmente en el este y el sur, antes de darse de bruces con la realidad)
Anatoly Shariy retiró su apoyo a Zelensky al comprobar que había traicionado su promesa.
Anatoly Shariy se convirtió entonces en "traidor", en "prorruso". En realidad se convirtió en rival político de Zelensky y su jefe Kolomoisky y por eso su partido es ahora "enemigo de Ucrania".


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (5 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si ponemos en fila las frases que se supone que dijo churchil, la fila llegaria hasta ganimedes.



Si, solo lo superaría la fila de las atribuidas a Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo digo eso, y es lo que expongo como perjudicial, Rusia no puede entrometerse en los acuerdos comerciales de otro estado, ya sea el mismisimo infierno en la tierra. *En cuanto al golpe de estado, ya te lo he dicho, creo que obviar que una parte importante de la sociedad ucraniana quería otra cosa no es "apoyar un golpe de estado"*, por esa regla de tres, podemos calificar como golpe de estado cualquier decisión que al gobernante no le guste...de verdad quieres vivir en un mundo así? yo no y lo expongo
> *Que USA se entrometa, no hace que otra intromisión sea percibida como algo positivo*, y entrometerte socialmente, perdona, pero lo veo imposible, básicamente



Tras resaltar esta joya que acabas de vomitar, voy a dejar de responderte, obviando el resto (pues adolece de la misma perfidia y repugnante retorcimiento hipócrita)

No hablo con gentuza capaz de alcanzar semejantes cotas de cinismo para justificar golpes de estado (no, no te voy a explicar la definición de golpe de estado, la tienes en la RAE y otras ampliadas en la Wikipedia) en nombre de la "voluntad del pueblo" expresada en las calles o en las encuestas

Sólo con gentuza como tú capaz de "razonar" así es posible que se den las guerras civiles y las guerras mundiales, pues así "razonan", asumiendo con la mayor naturalidad contradicciones lógicas y dobles raseros, los halcones estadounidenses y toda la parte (seguramente no despreciable) de la sociedad yanqui que tiene grabado a fuego la doctrina del destino manifiesto. Por cierto, acabo de darme cuenta de que tienes como avatar a un activo fundamental del imperio para tocar los huevos en Georgia. Me cuadra.

La ignorancia (que padeces, por cierto, pues se nota a la legua que opinas sin conocimiento de los hechos) exenta de prepotencia y sin doblez, la tolero.

La hijoputez de ratas cínicas e ignorantes, capaces de retorcer los razonamientos y las definiciones como tú (me he encontrado unos cuantos últimamente) para adecuarlas a su causa militante o a sus brutales sesgos y filias/fobias, no la tolero. Eres el producto de una civilización degenerada, un ejemplar excelente de perfidia anglosajona.

Ya que el diálogo racional y honesto para alcanzar puntos de acuerdo es imposible, el único lenguaje que de verdad entendéis, es el de la fuerza. La misma fuerza y violencia que ejercéis y justificáis con pretextos infumables y "razonamientos" tortuosos de un cinismo hediondo

Sea pues la fuerza militar y la guerra

A tomar por el culo, SERPIENTE VENENOSA


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shariy*
> 
> Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shari. MADRID, 5 May. (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> ...



Luego se nos llena la boca con la frase: "libertad de expresión".

¿Qué coño le está pasando a Europa??


----------



## .Kaikus (5 May 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> De traca, o el 9 de mayo peta todo o el 9 de mayo se acaba todo....como juegan con nosotros.



El 9 de Mayo, los rusos haran unos bellos desfiles y actos conmemorativos, Putin movilizara tropas adicionales, para la operacion en Ucrania.

PD- Para la declaracion de guerra a Ucrania, es necesaria la votacion en el parlamento ruso, no creo que se reunan a hurtadillas, al contrario lo harian con luz, taquigrafos y prensa.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero esta creo que es real . Fue cuando aprovechando lo de los Sudetes los polacos metieron un mordisco a los checos, de unos 800Km2.



Aprovechando que sale el tema: buena oportunidad perdieron los polacos en 1938 para oponerse al reparto de Checoslovaquia. Por un plato de lentejas perdieron la legitimidad, y fueron los siguientes.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anda...a algún follaRT le va a dar algo...



Una persona coherente. 

Pasó los filtros de rt. Muy bien por ella. 


En las cadenas rspañolas eso no pasa. 


Entiendelo como quieras


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 May 2022)

Otra gloriosa y victoriosa retirada de los rusos, todo forma parte del plan y tal.


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tu te has leído bien lo que has escrito, hijo de la gran puta?.



Qué te pasa cabrón de mierda? Ya no haces bromitas de subnormal?


----------



## tomcat ii (5 May 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> A ti que más te da? Si desaparece ucrania mejor para España.... o no lo ves??



No lo veo no.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Y si lo solo fuese Tik Tok...
Detectan a varios exempleados de la OTAN y otras organizaciones de seguridad trabajando en TikTok


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Hombres y niños se encuentran entre las presuntas víctimas de violaciones por parte de soldados rusos en Ucrania, donde ya se están investigando decenas de casos de violencia sexual por parte de las fuerzas invasoras, dijeron el martes funcionarios de la ONU y de Ucrania.

"He recibido informes, aún no verificados, sobre casos de violencia sexual contra hombres y niños en Ucrania", dijo Pramila Patten, representante especial de la ONU para la violencia sexual en la guerra, en una conferencia de prensa en Kiev.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ers-in-ukraine


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Una persona coherente.
> 
> Pasó los filtros de rt. Muy bien por ella.
> 
> ...



Los yanquis a punto de destruir su pais y esta pija diciendo : "Paz , hermano, paz", la paz es el sonido de la mierda cuando impacta contra el suelo: pazzzzz.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los yanquis a punto de destruir su pais y esta pija diciendo : "Paz , hermano, paz", la paz es el sonido de la mierda cuando impacta contra el suelo: pazzzzz.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero lo que ha hecho es coherente. Me parece bien. 

Otra cosa es mi opinion personal sobre lo que dice.


----------



## Expected (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hombres y niños se encuentran entre las presuntas víctimas de violaciones por parte de soldados rusos en Ucrania, donde ya se están investigando decenas de casos de violencia sexual por parte de las fuerzas invasoras, dijeron el martes funcionarios de la ONU y de Ucrania.
> 
> "He recibido informes, aún no verificados, sobre casos de violencia sexual contra hombres y niños en Ucrania", dijo Pramila Patten, representante especial de la ONU para la violencia sexual en la guerra, en una conferencia de prensa en Kiev.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ers-in-ukraine



Los informes de las mismas o más violaciones en el Donbass,en Yemen, en Afganistán...durante los últimos 8 años...ya le ha dado tiempo a analizarlos o todavía está con ellos?. No me ha parecido leer resultados al respecto.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Rusia niega que haya tropas asaltando Azovstal.*
El *Kremlin* ha negado que las tropas de *Rusia* estén asaltando la planta de acero* Azovstal* en la ciudad portuaria de *Mariupol*, en el sur de *Ucrania*, donde están atrapados combatientes y civiles ucranianos, y dijo que los corredores humanitarios estaban operando allí el jueves.

Cuando se le preguntó si era cierta la afirmación de un alto funcionario ucraniano de que las tropas rusas habían irrumpido en el territorio de la planta, el portavoz del* Kremlin*, Dmitry Peskov, remitió a los periodistas a la orden anterior del presidente *Vladimir Putin* de no asaltarla.

*Putin* apareció en la televisión el 21 de abril diciéndole a su ministro de defensa que sellara el vasto complejo para que "una mosca no pueda pasar".


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Una persona coherente.
> 
> Pasó los filtros de rt. Muy bien por ella.
> 
> ...




Entonces, me das la razón, si una persona se tiene que ir de RT porque no está de acuerdo con un hecho, es porque no se informa desde esos canales, se hace propaganda
Que tu quieras hacer ver como que lo otro "es peor", es absolutamente indiferente, porque demuestra que no te importa ni la verdad ni la justicia, te importa "tu verdad y tu justicia", lo que es muy distinto


----------



## Zhukov (5 May 2022)

"Sin novedad en el frente de Donbass"

buen artículo de Marina Kharkova, que lleva toda la guerra con sus crónicas, una mujer valiente, lo que ha debido sufrir










На донецком фронте без перемен


Над Донецком продолжает греметь канонада: раскаты настолько плотные, что на определённом этапе перестаёшь понимать, где входящие прилёты от ВСУ, которые всё никак не сварятся в котлах, а где исходящие, которые падают на врага где-то там, за горизонтом. «Грады», «Ураганы», самоходки, гаубицы...




antimaydan.info


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Cuando el asco alcanza cotas siderales:


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Bruselas denuncia la "guerra contra las mujeres" de Rusia en Ucrania.*
La comisaria europea de Interior, Ylva Johansson, ha denunciado el uso como "arma de *guerra*" que los soldados rusos hacen de la violación de miles de mujeres en *Ucrania*, al tiempo que ha reivindicado el derecho al aborto de las víctimas de esta violencia sexual y reclamado que se les permita el tratamiento de manera "inmediata e incondicional".

"*Rusia* no solo está llevando una guerra contra Ucrania, Rusia está llevando una guerra contra las mujeres. Tenemos información creíble de que soldados están violando a mujeres y niñas desde los diez hasta los setenta años", ha descrito la comisaria en un debate en el pleno del Parlamento Europeo reunido en Estrasburgo (Francia).

Por ello, ha defendido que las mujeres que sufren violación y violencia sexual "tienen que tener derecho al aborto", por lo que ha reclamado su acceso a políticas de salud reproductiva para recibir tratamiento "inmediata e incondicionalmente".


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero lo que ha hecho es coherente. Me parece bien.
> 
> Otra cosa es mi opinion personal sobre lo que dice.



Como entiendo a YHWH en el asuntillo de Sodoma.


----------



## computer_malfuction (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas denuncia la "guerra contra las mujeres" de Rusia en Ucrania.*
> La comisaria europea de Interior, Ylva Johansson, ha denunciado el uso como "arma de *guerra*" que los soldados rusos hacen de la violación de miles de mujeres en *Ucrania*, al tiempo que ha reivindicado el derecho al aborto de las víctimas de esta violencia sexual y reclamado que se les permita el tratamiento de manera "inmediata e incondicional".
> 
> "*Rusia* no solo está llevando una guerra contra Ucrania, Rusia está llevando una guerra contra las mujeres. Tenemos información creíble de que soldados están violando a mujeres y niñas desde los diez hasta los setenta años", ha descrito la comisaria en un debate en el pleno del Parlamento Europeo reunido en Estrasburgo (Francia).
> ...



Cada loco cuidando de su chiringuito.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Rusia asegura que el apoyo de Occidente a Ucrania impide que Rusia complete "rápidamente" la ofensiva.*
La ayuda militar y de inteligencia de Occidente a* Ucrania* está impidiendo que *Rusia* complete rápidamente su ofensiva, ha afirmado el *Kremlin*, aunque aseguró que se cumplirán todos sus objetivos.

"Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido, la OTAN en su conjunto comparten constantemente datos de inteligencia con las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Combinadas con el suministro de armas (...), estas acciones no permiten completar rápidamente la operación", dijo el portavoz del* Kremlin*, Dmitry Peskov.


----------



## EUROPIA (5 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Hay que pararles los pies:


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Da la impresión de que, batalla del Este/Donbass aparte, Rusia ya sólo quiere causar el mayor daño y destrucción posible por puro odio, orgullo y frustración. 

Como el hecho de esos misiles en Lviv, destrucción de parques en Kharkiv, edificios residenciales en Odesa, Kyiv...


----------



## Billy Ray (5 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que pararles los pies:



No son fascistas, eso es simplismo tontuno de niños BOBOS.

Es el globalismo, es decir, la PLUTOCRACIA. Y esta usa el fascismo y el comunismo indistintamente cuando le conviene...¿Se entera ya usted de una PUTA VEZ?.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shariy*
> 
> Ucrania informa de la detención en España del bloguero prorruso Anatoli Shari. MADRID, 5 May. (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> ...



La traicion es otro de esos delito de escurridiza definición que acaban siendo utilizados como arma política y, sobre todo, son solamente para pobres.

Las grandes traiciones las cometen por definición altos funcionarios y politicos, que son quienes, por ejemplo, permiten que extranjeros exploten campos petrolíferos de tu propio país, ceden en conversaciones secretas parcelas de soberanía o paralizan investigaciones comprometidas, pero jamás son acusados de nada porque en general los cargos públicos son impunes, este es el mayor defecto de las democracias modernas. Eso sí, a un tipo sin agarraderas políticas que pasa por ahí le puedes llamar traidor por decir que no le gusta tu modo de proceder. La realidad es que las dictaduras más feroces poco se diferencian de estas democracias decadentes que tenemos, si acaso en las formas (no te asesinan directmante sino que destruyen civilmente o económicamente a las personas ).

Es un delito del que solo son acusadas personas enemistadas con la casta política.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Después del escándalo del espionaje israelí al gobierno de Hispanistán, queda claro que a todos los gobernantes de la UE los tienen cogidos por los huevos con el Pegasus, esto explica la genuflexa actitud de Ken frente a Ucrania y Marruecos.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No son fascistas, eso es simplismo tontuno de niños BOBOS.
> 
> Es el globalismo, es decir, la PLUTOCRACIA. Y esta usa el fascismo y el comunismo indistintamente cuando le conviene...¿Se entera ya usted de una PUTA VEZ?.



El fascismo es el perro del presa del imperialismo, Imperialismo, fase superior del Capitalismo. V.I. Lenin 1916.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Desde el principio de esta invasión, los genocidas rusos han ido a matar civiles y destruir lo máximo posible, donde no lo hayan hecho es por que no han podido.

Eso lo llevo diciendo desde el principio, hubo dos detalles en los primeros dias que eran reveladores. Primero, ya las zonas residenciales que fueron bombardeadas y en donde no hay habia soldados ni objetivos de ningun tipo, solo civiles y sus casas, por lo cual los civiles estaba claro que eran objetivo de guerra no solo a aniquilar si no tambien a destruir todas sus posesiones.

En segundo lugar, el ejemplo del niño que se tuvo que ir solo a Polonia, el padre era soldado y la madre la mataron los rusos por que cometió el error de pensar que en su casa, en una zona alejada de soldados ucranianos y de cualquier objetivo estratégico, no iban a asesinarla. 

Por eso es evidente que el objetivo principal de los rusos no es el combate contra soldados ucranianos, el objetivo principal es el genocidio contra la población civil.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 May 2022)

Que coño habrán pillado en el smartphone de Ken...


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Ahora mismo la única manera de que acabe la guerra es que Rusia se retire, y viendo que por el sur están rusificando nombres de localidades, haciendo la transición al rublo y en general tocando lo huevos, lo dudo bastante.
Ucrania parece que se ve lo bastante fuerte a día de hoy para recuperar todos los territorios, la gran incógnita es Crimea.

El problema que tienen los rusos con Crimea es que si Ucrania recupera terreno en el sur volverán a cortarles el agua, volviendo aquello un gasto tremendo para Rusia.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, me das la razón, si una persona se tiene que ir de RT porque no está de acuerdo con un hecho, es porque no se informa desde esos canales, se hace propaganda
> Que tu quieras hacer ver como que lo otro "es peor", es absolutamente indiferente, porque demuestra que no te importa ni la verdad ni la justicia, te importa "tu verdad y tu justicia", lo que es muy distinto



Pues claro que es propaganda subnormal. Aqui no hay buenos y malos. 

A mi me importa la verdad, conocer el hecho objetivo. La justicia, me es indiferente. No existe la justicia. Es algo subjetivo que lo dejo para tontolabas como tu, que sabiendo que la informacion que recibimos esta sesgada, tienes los santos cojones de decidir qué es lo justo. 


Vete a cagar.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como entiendo a YHWH en el asuntillo de Sodoma.



Si he entendido bien, exacto.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Crece la tensión entre Rusia e Israel por el conflicto en Europa.*
Tras ser criticado por no dar asistencia militar a Ucrania ante Rusia, Israel ha sido incluido en la lista del ministerio ruso de Exteriores de los países que apoyan "el régimen neonazi de Kiev". Es decir, el Gobierno en el que todos sus ministros son judíos -excepto uno musulmán- y algunos con familiares asesinados por los nazis en el Holocausto, es acusado de apoyar a un país "neonazi" presidido por el dirigente judío Volodimir Zelenski.

El endurecimiento del tono de Moscú coincide con las consultas en Israel sobre un eventual envío de armas al Ejército ucraniano alejándose de esta forma de la postura basada en tres patas: apoyo humanitario (reflejado en un hospital de campo) y diplomático pero no armado a Kiev, condena de la invasión rusa y máxima cautela ante el presidente Vladimir Putin para no darle motivos a repeler los ataques aéreos israelíes contra objetivos armados iraníes en Siria, donde hay una fuerte presencia militar rusa. Una posición que permitió al primer ministro Naftali Bennett realizar una intensa e infructuosa mediación entre Putin y Zelenski aunque provocó la crítica de Kiev que esperaba también armas.









Crece la tensión entre Rusia e Israel por el conflicto en Europa


Tras ser criticado por no dar asistencia militar a Ucrania ante Rusia, Israel ha sido incluido en la lista del ministerio ruso de Exteriores de los países que apoyan "el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Todo el mundo coje la parte que le interesa y la manipula.






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Han llegado ya,los tanques Rusos a París? Ahhhhh no espera que se quedan sin gasofa a 30km de cruzar la frontera roto2




 www.burbuja.info





Primera frase: Una Frase sacada de contexto

*"Hablé con Kirill durante 40 minutos a través del zoom. Los primeros veinte minutos me leyó todas las justificaciones de la guerra. Escuché y dije: no entiendo nada de esto. Hermano, no somos clérigos del Estado, no podemos usar el lenguaje de la política, sino el de Jesús.* Somos pastores del mismo pueblo santo de Dios. Por eso debemos buscar caminos de paz, detener el fuego de las armas. El Patriarca no puede convertirse en el monaguillo de Putin. Tuve una reunión concertada con él en Jerusalén el 14 de junio. Habría sido nuestro segundo encuentro cara a cara, nada que ver con la guerra. Pero ahora incluso él está de acuerdo: "paremos, podría ser una señal ambigua". 

Segunda Frase: Frase completamente manipulada

*Tal vez "los ladridos de la OTAN a la puerta de Rusia" llevaron al jefe del Kremlin a reaccionar mal y desencadenar el conflicto. "Un enfado que no puedo decir si fue provocado"*


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pues claro que es propaganda subnormal. Aqui no hay buenos y malos.
> 
> A mi me importa la verdad, conocer el hecho objetivo. La justicia, me es indiferente. No existe la justicia. Es algo subjetivo que lo dejo para tontolabas como tu, que sabiendo que la informacion que recibimos esta sesgada, tienes los santos cojones de decidir qué es lo justo.
> 
> ...



Yo no te he dicho lo que es justo, te digo que defiendo la libertad, que me parece lo más importante, si a ti ese concepto te importa una mierda, dice mucho...y no bueno, precisamente, pero bueno
Si reconoces que la información está sesgada por ambas partes, estás reconociendo que NINGUNA de ellas dice la verdad, que es lo que digo desde el minuto cero


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Si Rusia anuncia el día 9 que se acaban las operaciones militares ¿significa eso el fin de la guerra? Si no se retira de Ucrania, yo creo que es evidente que no: los ucranianos van a querer seguir avanzando.
Yo no veo la manera en que el día 10 haya paz, anuncie lo que anuncie Putin el 9, porque asumo que retirarse de Crimea y el Donbas está descartado


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas denuncia la "guerra contra las mujeres" de Rusia en Ucrania.*
> La comisaria europea de Interior, Ylva Johansson, ha denunciado el uso como "arma de *guerra*" que los soldados rusos hacen de la violación de miles de mujeres en *Ucrania*, al tiempo que ha reivindicado el derecho al aborto de las víctimas de esta violencia sexual y reclamado que se les permita el tratamiento de manera "inmediata e incondicional".
> 
> "*Rusia* no solo está llevando una guerra contra Ucrania, Rusia está llevando una guerra contra las mujeres. Tenemos información creíble de que soldados están violando a mujeres y niñas desde los diez hasta los setenta años", ha descrito la comisaria en un debate en el pleno del Parlamento Europeo reunido en Estrasburgo (Francia).
> ...



De la cita:
...Tenemos información creíble de que soldados están violando a mujeres y niñas desde los diez hasta los setenta años.

*Ylva Johansson


*

Disclaimer: animus iocandi


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Solana: "El riesgo más grande es que Putin piense que la guerra es con EEUU"*
El ex secretario general de la OTAN y ex alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad Común, Javier Solana, ha sostenido, en alusión a la* invasión rusa* de* Ucrania*, que "el riesgo más grande es que* Vladimir Putin* piense que esto es una guerra entre Estados Unidos y *Rusia*".

En una mesa redonda que ha compartido con el exministro Josep Piqué y el exembajador de Estados Unidos ante la Unión Europea Anthony Gardner, en el marco de la segunda jornada de la XXXVII Reunión del Cercle d'Economia, Solana ha llamado también a "hacer todo lo posible por negociar y lograr un alto el fuego".

"El miedo más grande que tengo es el concepto de 'proxy war' (guerra subsidiaria)", es decir, que *Rusia* perciba que Estados Unidos le declara la guerra actuando a través de *Ucrania*, dado que la ayuda ya prestada por la administración de Joe Biden a este país es "enorme, de mareo". Esta es una peligrosa situación que "deberíamos impedir que se ponga sobre la mesa", ha defendido.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *El chef José Andrés carga con dureza contra Rafa Nadal y Novak Djokovic*
> 
> *Les reprocha que critiquen a Wimbledon por vetar a tenistas rusos: "Niñas violadas, tiros en la cabeza a niños, mujeres y ancianos..."*
> 
> ...



Si ni siquiera Nadal se traga del todo el cuento ni se suma al delirio rusófobo... Hay esperanza aún.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Bombardeos ukronazis en la región rusa de Belgorod.


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> un estado etnorracista en la UE no sería novedad que ya están los bálticos desde hace años y no pasa nada



Sí, pero Baltolandia son pequeñitos, y no especialmente propensos a las aventuras armadas.
¿Has oído alguna noticia sobre saqueos de chalets de bandas lituano-letonas? ¿Y de bandas moldavas o albano-kosovares?
El "modelo social" de Baltolandia, donde amplísimos % de población, por una cuestión meramente idiomática, quedan fuera de los derechos de ciudadanía, es sangrante. Pero en relación a la totalidad de territorio y población europea (UE), significa un porcentaje minúsculo (hipocresía europea......). 
Ucrania sería demasiado. Demasiado grande en territorio y población como para que esas barbaridades etnocráticas fuesen solo una anécdota no significativa. Y además, aunque Baltolandia no destaque precisamente por ser grandes demócratas, no tengo oído ni leído ninguna existencia de batallones de castigo contra la población rusófona. ¿Los marginan? Desde luego que sí. Pero ni existen ni envían "chavalotes tatuados" con armamento a asesinarlos.
El huevo de la serpiente anida ahí, desde luego. Pero de momento, en unos términos "aceptables" para la "moral euro-occidental".
Supongo que la "fantástica" actuación de "relaciones públicas" de los centenares de miles de "refugiados" ucranianos en la UE en estos poco más de 2 meses, han abierto los ojos a muchos de lo que significaría para "el civilizado occidente" abrir las puertas totalmente a ese estado fallido.

Yo tengo clarísimo desde el principio que el único resultado *peor para la UE* que una victoria clarísima de Rusia (y ex-Ucrania bajo protectorado ruso), sería una victoria pírrica y por la mínima de Rusia (y TODO el lastre de Ucrania para la UE).
Y la UE ha realizado ya 5 vigorosas ofensivas económicas (fallidas todas), y está preparando su 6ª ofensiva precisamente para lograr obtener su peor resultado posible. Pero las voces críticas y discordante internas comienzan a emerger en forma de "silencios muy ruidosos".


----------



## alexforum (5 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Esperemos que le pida a dios que haga justicia con esa organizacion criminal de la OTAN


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Si te molestan mis aportaciones me metes en ignorados pero no me cuentes tu vida por favor ni me cites para estupideces.
> 
> El problema que tú tienes lo tenemos los demás. Saludos.



Lo mismo digo, saludos


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El bloguero que España ha detenido para que Ucrania lo ejecute ni si quiera era pro ruso . Era critico con Zelenski
> 
> Anatoly Shariy está en contra de la invasión de Ucrania.
> Anatoly Shariy consideró inaceptable la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia.
> ...



Articulo de la vanguardia de julio de 2021. Muy bueno mostrando las dos posturas, proporcionando información y sin tomar partido.





¿Un peón de Putin en Barcelona?







www.lavanguardia.com





*¿Un peón de Putin en Barcelona?*

*El bloguero ucraniano Anatoli Sharí, acusado de “alta traición” por sus posturas prorrusas en el conflicto entre Kíev y Moscú, teme que España le extradite y denuncia el acoso de los neonazis de su país*


Un bloguero y político opositor ucraniano, acusado en su país de trabajar a sueldo del Kremlin, amenaza con convertirse en un embrollo diplomático para España. Se llama Anatoli Sharí, tiene 42 años y desde hace cinco reside en Catalunya junto a su esposa y su hijo, nacido aquí.
*Lleva más de un año pidiendo protección policial, tras haber recibido decenas de amenazas a través de las redes sociales e incluso la visita, en su casa, de ultranacionalistas ucranianos.*
Tiene más aspecto de_ influencer _–ropa de marca, tatuajes y sonrisa perfecta– que de agitador político. Desde su web, su canal de YouTube (2,46 millones de suscritos) y otro en Telegram (274.272 suscriptores), se ha erigido en azote del Gobierno ucraniano y altavoz de la narrativa prorrusa.* También tiene un partido que lleva su nombre, que fundó en 2019 y obtuvo el 2,23% del voto en las elecciones legislativas de aquel año.*

La justicia ucraniana lo tiene en el punto de mira. En febrero, el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) lo acusó de alta traición –castigado con 15 años de cárcel– y discurso de odio, y dijo tener pruebas de que actúa bajo órdenes de entidades extranjeras. En Ucrania, esto significa Rusia. Al no presentarse a declarar, fue puesto en busca y captura. A su partido se le investiga por blanqueo, aunque en esta causa sólo está llamado a declarar como testigo.
La solicitud de extradición asoma en el horizonte. Sharí lo afronta en un momento delicado: acaba de perder el estatus de asilado político concedido por Lituania en 2012 y que le permitió instalarse discretamente en España en 2016. Está convencido de que Vilnius, que además le ha declarado persona non grata, ha dado este paso por presiones de Kíev, según sostiene en una entrevista con este diario. Apunta esta secuencia: *en marzo, el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, se reúne con el lituano; días después se inicia el proceso de retirada de asilo , formalizado el 10 de mayo.*

La justicia ucraniana ha solicitado la colaboración de la española, que ha enviado a Kíev sus datos fiscales. *“Ucrania utiliza las instituciones españolas para agredir a un opositor. España cree que trata con un país democrático y una justicia independiente, no es así”,* dice Sharí.
España y Ucrania tienen un acuerdo bilateral de lucha contra el crimen internacional. La república exsoviética está en contacto con la diplomacia y los servicios de inteligencia españoles. Fuentes consultadas por_ La Vanguardia _no creen que Sharí “se vaya a convertir en un problema”. *“No es un personaje de un nivel suficiente como para afectar las relaciones entre ambos países”,* añaden.
Tras un periodo en Barcelona, el bloguero y su esposa, Olga, también periodista, se instalaron en la costa de Tarragona en 2019. En octubre de ese año denunciaron por amenazas –en las redes– a Oleksander Zolotujin, un albañil afincado en Mataró y miembro de una organización neonazi, buscado en Ucrania por delitos graves (fue al fin detenido en Barcelona y entregado en abril del año pasado). El 16 de marzo siguiente, Zolotujin averigua en el registro de la propiedad el domicilio de la pareja, y ahí comienza un hostigamiento presencial y nocturno. Además de amenazas en las redes, algunas de muerte, la madrugada del 14 de septiembre, tres hombres encapuchados dejan un váter frente a la vivienda, en referencia a un vídeo en que Sharí acusaba a Zelenski de consumir drogas. Tres días después, en los alrededores de la casa aparecen escritos que le acusan de pederastia.

A finales de septiembre, S*erguei Ivánov, un bloguero ucraniano (y no cualquiera: el consejero de la oficina presidencial ha dicho que trabaja para ellos) y antiguo fiscal en la región de Lugansk, viaja a España –eran días de pandemia y restricciones– y se hace una selfie frente a la casa*. En otro post, publica el nombre del hijo de la pareja. Un dato que ni siquiera la familia más próxima conoce, pero sí el consulado en Barcelona, asegura Sharí, donde Olga se había renovado el pasaporte. “No hay otra explicación posible que la colaboración del consulado”, afirma la pareja.
Fuentes diplomáticas consultadas por este diario recuerdan que la revelación de datos personales constituye un delito.
*El último año, Sharí ha solicitado protección judicial una docena de veces. Hasta que el pasado 10 de abril, el juez pidió un informe a los Mossos d’Esquadra sobre la idoneidad de tal medida.*
“Él cobra para esto, cuando dice que Ucrania es neonazi es porque trabaja para un país agresor que lo que quiere es desacreditar a Ucrania. Cuanto más sale en los medios, más contentos están con él”, opinan las mismas fuentes. Sharí, que tiene jefe de prensa, ha sido proactivo en su campaña de entrevistas con medios españoles.

“Es una causa compleja, las amenazas que recibe mi cliente se hacen en Ucrania y se difunden en internet”, detalla Jordi Roca, abogado de Sharí. Hoy se plantea pedir asilo en España.
*Cuando Lituania se lo concedió en 2012, era un joven periodista que huía de una Ucrania gobernada por el prorruso Víktor Yanukóvich, después de destapar vínculos policiales con el narcotráfico.* Primero fue acusado de vandalismo al verse implicado en una reyerta, durante la cual disparó una pistola de balas de goma contra un tipo. Dos meses después denunció que había sufrido un intento de asesinato, pero acabó acusado de haberlo simulado. *Lituania –un país que también mantiene una tensa relación con Rusia– le dio refugio al considerarlo perseguido por razones políticas.*
No fue hasta 2014, con la protesta de Maidán que hizo caer a Yanukovich, que Sharí emergió como voz prorrusa. Abrió un canal en YouTube que se hizo muy popular entre los detractores del giro europeísta de las nuevas autoridades. En los años sucesivos, con la anexión de Crimea y la guerra en el este de Ucrania, se convirtió en rostro habitual de los medios rusos. Interesado o genuino, su alineamiento con el Kremlin resultó muy rentable a aquel bloguero exiliado que hasta entonces carecía de modus vivendi.

Precisamente su acomodado estilo de vida es señalado como prueba de que cobra de Putin. Conduce un Range Rover y el chalet de Tarragona le costó 670.000 euros, pagados al contado. También tiene al menos otro piso en Barcelona. Él asegura que todo proviene de sus ingresos como periodista, sobre todo en YouTube. *“Podemos demostrar cómo ganamos dinero, somos residentes fiscales en España”*, dice.

Hace años que la investigadora ucraniana Maria Avdeeva, experta en el uso de la información como arma de guerra, sigue a Sharí. Y es rotunda: *“No es un periodista, sino una pieza de la maquinaria de propaganda rusa”*. No es sólo que duplique sistemáticamente la narrativa del Kremlin sobre Ucrania, sino que a veces es él quien lleva la iniciativa, quien lanza el primer mensaje que luego recogen los medios rusos. “Es evidente que actúa de forma coordinada”, señala Avdeeva. También le parece muy significativa la consistencia de su postura, que en casi diez años nunca se haya desmarcado ni un milímetro.
“La información, o la desinformación, forma parte de la guerra híbrida que Rusia libra contra Ucrania, en la que no solo emplea la agresión militar. La guerra informativa siempre es difícil de probar pero es crucial”, subraya la analista. Los pagos del Kremlin a sus tentáculos ucranianos no se hacen con maletines enviados desde Moscú, dice Avdeeva, sino mediante complejos entramados.

*Ucrania, que en 2017 prohibió la emisión de canales rusos, ahora acaba de cerrar, por decreto, tres cadenas ucranianas propiedad de un diputado prorruso, Taras Kozak*, aunque se cree que el dinero proviene del también diputado y empresario Viktor Medvedchuk, íntimo de Putin. Kozak y Medvedchuk están acusados de alta traición.
Sharí niega ser prorruso y aún más cobrar de Moscú.* “Nací en Kíev, soy ucraniano de séptima generación, sólo he estado una vez en Rusia. En el 2007, fui a un programa de televisión a hablar de asesinatos de perros, así que nada de política”*.
En la citación como investigado, el SBU señala nueve vídeos, sacados de su canal de YouTube o de apariciones en otros medios, que a juicio de los servicios de inteligencia “contienen elementos de manipulación de la conciencia pública y están dirigidos a incitar el odio étnico, así como a minar la moral de la población y el ejército de Ucrania”. En algunos casos, *las frases que se le imputan ni siquiera han sido pronunciadas por Sharí, sino por otras personas que salen junto a él en la emisión.*
A falta de que se presenten las pruebas sobre la colusión con Rusia, la acusación de alta traición se sustenta en declaraciones: *el SBU ve “subversión” cuando Sharí dice que Putin se mueve por los intereses de Rusia y no tiene ninguna obligación de pensar en qué conviene a Ucrania; “promoción del multilingüismo” cuando critica la imposición de cuotas para el ruso en la televisión ucraniana; o “incitación al odio étnico” cuando llama a la gente del oeste del país “no ucranianos”, “mestizos” o “medio húngaros”.
En un país en guerra, ¿dónde queda la libertad de expresión? *Dos organizaciones internacionales en defensa de los derechos humanos contactadas por este diario eludieron pronunciarse ante la complejidad del caso.
*“Si yo fuese un opositor ruso, en lugar de ucraniano, todos los medios europeos me entrevistarían y habría protestas por la persecución de la que soy víctima –se queja Sharí–. Si vuelvo a Ucrania me van a encarcelar. Y, quizá no el primer día, pero al cabo de un tiempo acabaré muerto. Y nadie en Europa dirá nada. Porque dicen que soy prorruso y antieuropeo”.*


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Para mi a Rusia solo le quedan 2 opciones, declarar la guerra para poder acceder a mas recursos y llamar a filas a los reservistas o decir que ya han logrado sus objetivos y declarar un "alto el fuego" para intentar fortificar y mantener bajo su control las zonas ocupadas.

Personalmente me decanto por la segunda opción, esta claro que aun están lejos de conseguir los objetivos que buscaban al iniciar la invasión y que aun tienen en mente tomar Odessa y el sur del pais, pero viendo que es imposible que logren reponer todo el material que están perdiendo y sobre todo que pueden pasar muchos meses hasta que los reservistas lleguen al frente y que durante todo ese tiempo los Ucranianos no van a parar de seguir formando a su ejercito y milicias (actualmente rondan los 300.000 hombres) que ademas están recibiendo todo tipo de armamento avanzado por parte de occidente, la situación pinta muy mal para el ejercito Ruso, por lo que creo que van a optar por digo por declarar un "alto el fuego" para poder presionar internacionalmente a Ucrania a hacer lo mismo (o al menos que se les deje de armar) y así lograr un respiro para poder asegurar las zonas invadidas.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no te he dicho lo que es justo, te digo que defiendo la libertad, que me parece lo más importante, si a ti ese concepto te importa una mierda, dice mucho...y no bueno, precisamente, pero bueno
> Si reconoces que la información está sesgada por ambas partes, estás reconociendo que NINGUNA de ellas dice la verdad, que es lo que digo desde el minuto cero



La libertad....la justicia......eres de marvel no? 


Todos matan por esos conceptos. Todos se creen los buenos. 

De que hablas.. .


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Entiendo que por una vez y sin que sirva de precedentes los patriarcas religiosos deberían dejar de estar del lado de los poderosos sean quienes sean y esten donde esten (aquí o en Moscu o en Kiev) y decir que todo esto se puede arreglar de otra manera. A la UE y a EEUU parece que se les ha olvidado o quizás de momento no interesa a nadie ... Tampoco en Rusia parece que haya ese interes as


crocodile dijo:


> Bombardeos ukronazis en la región rusa de Belgorod.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048271



El 21 es porque esa casa era de la 21ª división acorazada de la guardía ... verdad?? Parecen disparos al tun tun ...


----------



## ussser (5 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rápido, primer pensamiento que os viene con esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047854



Satanista


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Rusia esta atacando infraestructura clave para el mantenimiento de la guerra a largo plazo (Electricidad, ferrocarriles). Rusia no planea acabar con la guerra para el dia 9 y Ucrania tampoco, esto durara meses o años hasta que uno de los dos colapse, es lo que hay.

Las declaraciones publicas que haga Putin son irrelevantes, lo que importa son los hechos. Rusia se ha estancado y necesita conservar lo que tiene y Ucrania necesita tiempo para generar un ejercito que sepa usar armas occidentales.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No todo el mundo puede enriquecer Uranio, pero si muchos países tendrían esa capacidad por ejemplo el nuestro no creo que tardara mucho en tener unas cuantas en su arsenal...
> 
> Pero es que las tire o no las tire eso va a pasar, el rearme nuclear se va a producir si o si.



Cierto, los tratados Star-1 y 2 están rotos en el mismo momento en que China quiere tener "tantas" armas nucleares como EEUU y Rusia, por lo que se abre la veda para que también hagan más nukes RU y Francia. Añadamos a La India, Pakistan, Korea del Norte. Con este lamentable panorama parece que Korea del Sur, Japón, Australia, Turquía y algún otro más quieran ya su propia bomba nuclear y su correspondiente misil hipersónico.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

El periodismo es una profesión sencilla de aprender, obviando que es necesario tener unos conocimientos minimos, todo se basa en seguir un esquema.

¿Que?
¿Quienes?
¿Donde?
¿Cuando?
¿Según o fuente?

Y nada más, puede cambiarse el orden pero se limita a eso, el resto son opiniones o suposiciones.

Se produce propaganda, cuando se omite alguna de estas preguntas, cuando hay distintos ¿según o fuentes? y solo se toma en cuanta una o las que te favorezcan o cuando la narrativa sobre 2 noticias semejantes en una se toman factores emotivos y en otra se muestran lo más fríos posibles y omitiendo datos cuando no es más que una mera mentira o suposición.

Ejemplo:
*Masacre en Bucha* (Refiriéndose a la muerte de civiles por parte de las tropas ucranianas según una versión y de las rusas según otra)
*Bombardeo en zona prorrusa* (Refiriéndose al bombardeo sobre el mercado de Donetsk, con muerto en la población civil incluido niños)

Actualmente todo son opiniones, suposiciones, mentiras y medias noticias.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Ojo.

Este puede ser el anuncio del 9 de mayo, Donbas será parte de la federación Rusa.

⚡Según información de varias fuentes locales, existe la sensación de que el estado del DNR y LNR puede cambiar en un futuro muy cercano.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

El bloguero prorruso Anatoly Shari, detenido por SBU bajo sospecha de traición, detenido en España

Las fuerzas del orden españolas detuvieron a A. Sharia el 4 de mayo de 2022.


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

En 1980 habían más de 30.000 cabezas nucleares, con los tratados Start I y II se redujeron considerablemente. Ahora está roto, para compensar EEUU debe tener tantas como Rusia y China juntas y Rusia jamás va a admitir tener una menos que EEUU y China tener tantas como EEUU y Rusia. Esto es un absoluto desastre.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El periodismo es una profesión sencilla de aprender, obviando que es necesario tener unos conocimientos minimos, todo se basa en seguir un esquema.
> 
> ¿Que?
> ¿Quienes?
> ...




En general la propaganda Ucraniana es creible, salvo errores en noticias, Ucrania tiende a ocultar algunas cosas, pero lo que dice suele ser verdad.

Rusia es distinto, por defecto miente siempre.

Por eso la propaganda rusa debería estar prohibida y bloqueada.


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra; Russians wounded several people and caused a lot of damage in one night in Mykolaiv region - Kim

Mykolaiv y la zona de Mykolaiv fueron objeto de intensos bombardeos en la noche del 5 de mayo, según ha declarado el Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Mykolaiv, Vitalii Kim.

Fuente: Vitalii Kim en Telegram

Cita: *"Estuvieron bombardeando y bombardeando toda la noche, el bombardeo se está intensificando antes del 9 de mayo". *

Hasta las 10:30 de la mañana no hay víctimas mortales, varias personas resultaron heridas.

*Hay muchas pérdidas materiales. Sobreviviremos a esto, lo principal es que no haya víctimas mortales*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 May 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En general la propaganda Ucraniana es creible, salvo errores en noticias, Ucrania tiende a ocultar algunas cosas, pero lo que dice suele ser verdad.
> 
> Rusia es distinto, por defecto miente siempre.
> 
> Por eso la propaganda rusa debería estar prohibida y bloqueada.



Que es creible? Que retienen a decenas de niños en Azovstal por su bien? Bueno en realidad cualquier cosa en España es creible siempre que cuentes con los medios de propaganda suficientes. Ya lo hemos visto con el covid...


----------



## Teuro (5 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia practica ataques con misiles con capacidad nuclear, dice ministerio*
> *Rusia ha dicho que sus fuerzas practicaron ayer ataques simulados con misiles con capacidad nuclear en el enclave occidental de Kaliningrado* , ubicado entre Polonia y Lituania a lo largo de la costa báltica.
> 
> Rusia practicó “lanzamientos electrónicos” simulados de sistemas de misiles balísticos móviles Iskander con capacidad nuclear, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado.
> ...



Rusia y su doble vara de medir: Es inaceptable que hayan cabezas nucleares a 800 km de Moscú, pero es del todo legítimo que las hayan a 400 km de Berlín, "ejjj que no es lo mismo" ... Si Ucrania está "desmilitarizada", Kaliningrado también. Ese enclave debería estar metido en los territorios a descolonizar de la ONU.


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En general la propaganda Ucraniana es creible, salvo errores en noticias, Ucrania tiende a ocultar algunas cosas, pero lo que dice suele ser verdad.
> 
> Rusia es distinto, por defecto miente siempre.
> 
> Por eso la propaganda rusa debería estar prohibida y bloqueada.



Arestovych, el Canon de la Veracidad.
Nuestros newtrola y maldita deberían aprender del Maestro.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Rusia sigue persiguiendo a los chechenos en Europa, 20 años después de la guerra-*
Su capital, Grozni, corrió la misma suerte que la ciudad ucraniana de *Mariupol*, arrasada por las bombas de* Rusia*. Veinte años después, los chechenos refugiados en Europa siguen viviendo con miedo a *Moscú*.

Decenas de miles huyeron de la pequeña república rusa de mayoría musulmana, tras dos sangrientas guerras. La última, iniciada por *Vladimir Putin* en 1999, condujo al poder al temible Ramzan Kadyrov, un hombre cercano al *Kremlin* acusado de reprimir sin miramientos a sus detractores.

Austria (un país de 9 millones de habitantes) ha recibido a unos 35.000 chechenos, de los 350.000 que se exiliaron en Europa, lo que convierte al país en el mayor centro de acogida de esta diáspora, proporcionalmente a su población.


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)

Brutal


----------



## kelden (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, pero Baltolandia son pequeñitos, y no especialmente propensos a las aventuras armadas.
> ¿Has oído alguna noticia sobre saqueos de chalets de bandas lituano-letonas? ¿Y de bandas moldavas o albano-kosovares?
> El "modelo social" de Baltolandia, donde amplísimos % de población, por una cuestión meramente idiomática, quedan fuera de los derechos de ciudadanía, es sangrante. Pero en relación a la totalidad de territorio y población europea (UE), significa un porcentaje minúsculo (hipocresía europea......).
> Ucrania sería demasiado. Demasiado grande en territorio y población como para que esas barbaridades etnocráticas fuesen solo una anécdota no significativa. Y además, aunque Baltolandia no destaque precisamente por ser grandes demócratas, no tengo oído ni leído ninguna existencia de batallones de castigo contra la población rusófona. ¿Los marginan? Desde luego que sí. Pero ni existen ni envían "chavalotes tatuados" con armamento a asesinarlos.
> ...



Y por qué supones que alguien se va a hacer cargo deol cacho que dejen los rusos? Cuando los rusos acaben de hacer lo que quieran hacer y se queden con lo que se quieran quedar, del resto no se va a acordar ni cristo. 

La unica utilidad de Ucrania para occidente es ser la mosca cojonera de los rusos. Cuando ya no sirva ni para eso les darán mucho por culo y nadie se acordará de nada. Quién se acuerda de los "demócratas" afganos o irakíes? Pues estos lo mismo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

NO CORROBORADO PERO POR EL LOL





__





el ejercito ucraniano ya esta reclutando mujeres a la fuerza, incluso embarazadas


zelinsky se limpio el culo con la ley que aprobo en diciembre que obligaba a las mujeres a luchar en la guerra o a hacer servicio civil, la ley marcial impuesta en febrero y que renueva mes a mes fue en sentido contrario, eximir a las mujeres de toda obligacion militar o civil durante la guerra...




www.burbuja.info




* ALA A CAVAR

GVARROS ! 

QUE VIENE LOS RUSOS ! *





*AHHHHHHH ** QUE BUENA PATRIOTISMO EN ROCON *
​


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Cultura de Ucrania está trabajando en la eliminación de la literatura rusa de los fondos de la biblioteca: el gobierno de Kiev está nuevamente involucrado en la "cultura de la cancelación"

Según la jefa adjunta del Ministerio de Cultura de Ucrania, Larisa Petasyuk, en primer lugar, se confiscarán los libros, el contenido tiene como objetivo eliminar la independencia de Ucrania, promover la "guerra", negar la "ocupación temporal" de parte del territorio. de Ucrania, y glorificando a los "ocupantes rusos".

Además de estos libros, se prohibirán los libros cuyas editoriales y autores fueron objeto de sanciones, así como los escritores que apoyaron públicamente la “agresión contra Ucrania”.

Pronto, los estantes vacíos de las bibliotecas ucranianas se harán realidad, y la razón de esto no será la emoción de los lectores locales.


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La libertad....la justicia......eres de marvel no?
> 
> 
> Todos matan por esos conceptos. Todos se creen los buenos.
> ...



Lo ves?


----------



## pgas (5 May 2022)

repugnante lavado de bajos neonazis en occidente




con decir que farlopensky es judío, arreglao!


----------



## EGO (5 May 2022)

12 generales en 70 dias de guerra ni mas ni menos.Veo que a Rusia le sobran.

En Occidente eso seria una catastrofe apocaliptica.

Ya lo dicen en la peli "Cuando eramos soldados".

_*"Perder muchos soldados es malo,perder un coronel es una masacre"*_


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia y su doble vara de medir: Es inaceptable que hayan cabezas nucleares a 800 km de Moscú, pero es del todo legítimo que las hayan a 400 km de Berlín, "ejjj que no es lo mismo" ... Si Ucrania está "desmilitarizada", Kaliningrado también. Ese enclave debería estar metido en los territorios a descolonizar de la ONU.



Acción: EEUU se retira del Tratado ABM, despliega su escudo antimisiles en Europa y lo extiende a Republica Checa y Polonia
Reacción: Rusia despliega misiles Iskander en Kaliningrado

Sabemos perfectamente quiénes usan la doble vara de medir


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Lo de traducir "strike" como huelga es un daño colateral que venimos sufriendo desde hace años en el hilo de Siria.



Y concha por proyectil


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Solana: "El riesgo más grande es que Putin piense que la guerra es con EEUU"*
> El ex secretario general de la OTAN y ex alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad Común, Javier Solana, ha sostenido, en alusión a la* invasión rusa* de* Ucrania*, que "el riesgo más grande es que* Vladimir Putin* piense que esto es una guerra entre Estados Unidos y *Rusia*".
> 
> En una mesa redonda que ha compartido con el exministro Josep Piqué y el exembajador de Estados Unidos ante la Unión Europea Anthony Gardner, en el marco de la segunda jornada de la XXXVII Reunión del Cercle d'Economia, Solana ha llamado también a "hacer todo lo posible por negociar y lograr un alto el fuego".
> ...



Eso ya lo piensa, otra cosa es que quiera hacer algo de momento.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bombardeos ukronazis en la región rusa de Belgorod.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048269
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048270
> ...



Son bombardeos ucros, luego son bombardeos sanos...


----------



## HDR (5 May 2022)

Lo de la UE con el gas y petróleo es un _"pues me enfado y no respiro"_ de manual.

Cuando crees que ya no van a poder superar sus anteriores ridículos, los europánfilos van y lo consiguen.

La Leyenda continúa.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Cierto, los tratados Star-1 y 2 están rotos en el mismo momento en que China quiere tener "tantas" armas nucleares como EEUU y Rusia, por lo que se abre la veda para que también hagan más nukes RU y Francia. Añadamos a La India, Pakistan, Korea del Norte. Con este lamentable panorama parece que Korea del Sur, Japón, Australia, Turquía y algún otro más quieran ya su propia bomba nuclear y su correspondiente misil hipersónico.



Yo creo que hay paises que la tienen y no lo han dicho, lo mismo España es uno de ellos


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

El intercambio de civiles en Azovstal propuesto por militantes a cambio de alimentos y medicinas es un ejemplo típico de “canibalismo y salvar el propio pellejo” – orador Volodin

Según el presidente de la Duma estatal, los términos del acuerdo esbozado por los nazis ucranianos: quince rehenes por tonelada de alimentos, así como medicamentos, muestra una vez más el verdadero rostro de los "invasores" de Ucrania.

"Piénselo, al principio atrajeron a la gente a la fábrica, luego, escondiéndose detrás de ellos como un escudo humano, se sentaron y ahora quieren cambiarlos por comida, estimando la vida de una persona en 66,6 kg de comida", Volodin escribió en su canal de Telegram.

El político enfatizó que después de tales "propuestas caníbales", finalmente debería quedar claro para todos contra quiénes están luchando las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania.

“Los militantes persiguen un solo objetivo: salvar su propio pellejo. Peor podría ser solo el canibalismo: comerse a los rehenes. Comportamiento típico de los terroristas”, concluyó Volodin.

Anteriormente se informó que los militantes de Ucrania que se habían establecido en Azovstal exigieron a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para la población civil de cambio para la alimentación y la medicina.


----------



## Evangelion (5 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Recapitulación de la guerra de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese mapa además de una guerra con Ucrania supone una guerra con Moldavia...


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En general la propaganda Ucraniana es creible, salvo errores en noticias, Ucrania tiende a ocultar algunas cosas, pero lo que dice suele ser verdad.
> 
> Rusia es distinto, por defecto miente siempre.
> 
> Por eso la propaganda rusa debería estar prohibida y bloqueada.



Ucrania diciendo la verdad, joder, no la dice nadie ni rusos ni Ucranianos, estás más ciego que un topo.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de la UE con el gas y petróleo es un _"pues me enfado y no respiro"_ de manual.
> 
> Cuando crees que ya no van a poder superar sus anteriores ridículos, los europánfilos van y lo consiguen.
> 
> La Leyenda continúa.



Así mismo o un _"Que se joda el capitán que no como rancho" yo creo que están untados los dirigentes europeos porque no se entiende de otra manera._


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Ese mapa además de una guerra con Ucrania supone una guerra con Moldavia...



Moldavia sera absorbida por Rumania, mas cuando su presidenta sorista es una traidora y esta por la absorcion y vender su pais

dependera de lo que haga Rumania, si toca a Transinstria , Rusia sacara la mano a pasear


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

Para saber de donde viene todo. Ambos informes de la OSCE. Esto no va a tener una solución fácil.

*Crímenes de guerra de las fuerzas armadas y de seguridad de Ucrania: tortura y trato inhumano: testimonios de las víctimas
https://www.osce.org/files/f/documents/e/7/233896.pdf *

Introducción:
Los prisioneros fueron electrocutados, golpeados cruelmente y durante múltiples días seguidos con diferentes objetos (barras de hierro, bates de béisbol, palos, culatas de rifles, cuchillos de bayoneta, porras de goma). 
Las técnicas ampliamente utilizadas por las fuerzas armadas y de seguridad ucranianas de seguridad ucranianas incluyen el ahogamiento, el estrangulamiento con un "garrote banderista" y otros tipos de estrangulamiento.
En algunos casos, los prisioneros, con fines de intimidación, fueron enviados a campos de minas y atropellados con vehículos militares, lo que provocó su muerte.
Otros métodos de tortura utilizados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas incluyen el aplastamiento de huesos, el apuñalamiento y el corte con un cuchillo, marcar con objetos al rojo vivo, disparar a diferentes partes del cuerpo con armas pequeñas.
Los prisioneros capturados por las fuerzas armadas y de seguridad ucranianas son mantenidos durante días a temperaturas bajo cero, sin acceso
a alimentos o asistencia médica, y a menudo se les obliga a tomar sustancias psicotrópicas que causan agonía.
La mayoría de los prisioneros son sometidos a simulacros de fusilamiento y sufren amenazas de muerte y violación a sus familias.
Muchos de los torturados no son miembros de las fuerzas de autodefensa delas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk (DPR y LPR)1
.
Tal y como opinó el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos, el Convenio Derechos Humanos prohíbe en términos absolutos la tortura, independientemente de otras circunstancias. Además, en *el derecho de la Unión Europea que "el Estado es responsable de las acciones de todos sus organismos, como la policía, las fuerzas de seguridad, otros funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley y cualquier otro organismo estatal que tenga a una persona bajo su control a una persona, tanto si actúan bajo órdenes como si lo hacen por su propia cuenta".*
A diferencia de otras cláusulas del Convenio relacionadas con los derechos, el artículo 3 no prevé excepciones (reservas) en caso de guerra o de cualquier otra emergencia que amenace la seguridad nacional. o cualquier otra emergencia que amenace la seguridad nacional. Artículo 15

*Testimonios de las víctimas sobre los lugares de detención ilegal en el Donbás


https://www.osce.org/files/f/documents/b/f/185431.pdf



Conclusión:*
Uso de fuerza injustificada durante la detención de civiles
Uso de fuerza excesiva y crueldad excesiva hacia ciertas categorías de detenidos
Uso de armas para infligir golpes durante la detención deciviles
Uso de bolsas sobre las cabezas durante la detención de civiles;
Uso de pinzas de plástico, alambre, cinturones y cinta adhesiva durante la detención de personal militar de las AFU y combatientes de batallones de voluntarios;
Fuerza excesiva y crueldad durante el convoy;
Incumplimiento de las garantías procesales previstas en la legislación nacional y en el derecho internacional;
No prestación de la asistencia médica necesaria;
Tortura por parte del personal médico;
Tortura y asesinatos arbitrarios impunes;
Falta de iluminación natural en los lugares de detención;
Falta de aseos que funcionen en los lugares de detención,
Gran número de detenidos recluidos en habitaciones pequeñas,
Falta de lugares para dormir (los dormitorios en suelos de hormigón, tablones, etc.);
Las paredes y los techos de los lugares de detención tienen agujeros lo que provoca inundaciones cuando llueve;
Falta de separación de hombres y mujeres en la detención;
Falta de agua y alimentos, o cantidades insuficientes;
Humillación de los presos mediante el uso de medios exposición;
Práctica generalizada de la tortura y el trato cruel de los civiles y militares detenidos.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> ¿Quién hubiera pensado, que algún día, musulmanes – chechenos – chamanistas – tuvanos – y ortodoxos – rusos – estarán en tierras ucranianas luchando contra los supremacistas neonazis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta para los odiadores del baile y otros nazis y protánicos _neocons_ encubiertos:


----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hombres y niños se encuentran entre las presuntas víctimas de violaciones por parte de soldados rusos en Ucrania, donde ya se están investigando decenas de casos de violencia sexual por parte de las fuerzas invasoras, dijeron el martes funcionarios de la ONU y de Ucrania.
> 
> "He recibido informes, aún no verificados, sobre casos de violencia sexual contra hombres y niños en Ucrania", dijo Pramila Patten, representante especial de la ONU para la violencia sexual en la guerra, en una conferencia de prensa en Kiev.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ers-in-ukraine



Por que en la mayoria de noticias que citas aparece la palabra _presunto _con tanta frecuencia y luego nunca mas se supo?


----------



## Feriri88 (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>





Durante años RT en español malmetio e insulto la historia de España formentando el falso indigenismo americano y la ruptura de lazos entre españa y sus antiguos territorios


Solo por ser como son ellos


Porculeros alcholicos envidiosos de mierda


----------



## clapham5 (5 May 2022)

Un post corto pero suculento
El mundo esta dividido en dos grupos : los que ZANKEAN al clapham , la creme de la creme de la intelectualidad mundial , seres capaces de ver la terraplanitud de las cosas y esta...la plebe . Este post NO ES para la plebe .
Un dolar = 65.30 rublos y lo demas , son comentarios .
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Esta Guerra no es contra Ucrania , mierda pinchada en un palo .Es contra Occidente
Es contra el dolar ( en primer lugar ) y contra la UE ( en segundo lugar )
Los avances y retrocesos militares de Rusia en el mapa no son importantes , son puntos . Hay que alejarse para ver los puntos en contexto y hacerse a la idea de la imagen final . Ucrania es un cuadro de Monet . No sabes de que va hasta que este terminado
El Zar sabe lo que hace . Esto es la obra de su vida , su legado al konsomol ruso . Una pausa bal buchito de cafe . Paciencia
La UE esta en coma . La perdida de UK la dejo tocada y sangrando . Si pierden Ucrania , se acabo
Por eso El Zar no permitira que Ucrania se incorpore a la UE . Hasta 10 paises de la UE han abierto cuentas en Gazprombank para pagar el gas en rublos . JAQUE MATE . 5000 rublos = 1 gramo de oro
5000 / 65.30 = 76.56 $ . Traduciendo al arameo cirilico para los que seais de Letras Puras
1 onza de oro troy ( 31.1 g ) = 2380 $ .
Rusia esta cobrando a Occidente un PREMIUM de 465 $ en dolares por la venta de sus materias primas .
Si Occidente paga con ORO , estaria pagando 1915 $ x la mercancia que compre ( GAS , PETROLEO , PALADIO , ETC )
Si elige pagar con dolares , bueno ...estaria pagando 1915 $ + 465 $ PREMIUM por lo mismo
Como Occidente no tiene ORO , tendra que pagar ese PREMIUM que va a un cofre de madera de Zandalo en la Boveda # 0089 del BCR
En resumen . Rusia ha destrozado , pulverizado , anikilado a Occidente . Y sera peor
Porque China esta viendo como sus DIVISAS se convierten en papel higienico del malo ( ese que vale 1 EURO 4 rollos y " raspa " )
1 dolar = 65 rublos , 135 mil Km2 de territorio ukro , agua para Crimea , la UE dividida ....Y todavia no es 9 de Mayo


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quién se acuerda de los "demócratas" afganos o irakíes? Pues estos lo mismo.



+10 ... Y de los rebeldes sirios """"""moderados""""" ???


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto pero suculento
> El mundo esta dividido en dos grupos : los que ZANKEAN al clapham , la creme de la creme de la intelectualidad mundial , seres capaces de ver la terraplanitud de las cosas y esta...la plebe . Este post NO ES para la plebe .
> Un dolar = 65.30 rublos y lo demas , son comentarios .
> Ya lo dijo el clapham . Esta Guerra no es contra Ucrania , mierda pinchada en un palo .Es contra Occidente
> ...



La verdad es que pintan bastos y nuestros políticos no saben ni en que bando estan...


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Servicio de la Guardia Federal rusa ha revelado los detalles de la liquidación del líder de una célula de defensa territorial ucraniana

Durante una operación de reconocimiento y búsqueda, el Servicio de la Guardia Federal de Rusia detectó un grupo armado sin insignias de identificación, que se dirigía sigilosamente hacia las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Los saboteadores no respondieron a la oferta de rendición y abrieron fuego.

Al intentar abrirse paso, los comandos bloquearon al enemigo por los flancos, tras lo cual destruyeron el grupo de saboteadores, dirigido por su comandante, con fuego de respuesta.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47025


----------



## vettonio (5 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> ¿Quién hubiera pensado, que algún día, musulmanes – chechenos – chamanistas – tuvanos – y ortodoxos – rusos – estarán en tierras ucranianas luchando contra los supremacistas neonazis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace semanas que me llamó la atención y lo comenté en algún momento.

Me parece uno de los mensajes mas poderosos a otros pueblos y países.

Mientras los gusanos recolectaron a toda la hez del mundo musulmán para destruir Siria, para espanto y rechazo de los musulmanes sensatos y equilibrados, Rusia está haciendo un guiño -que no somos capaces de evaluar en su justa medida- a la mayoría de los países, razas, credos y demás. Estoy seguro que vamos a ver sus efectos a no tardar mucho.

Tú sabes perfectamente que los cristianos de Siria, no respiraron hasta que llegaron los rusos y los sirios gubernamentales. Fueron masacrados por el ISIS y los reverdes "güenos".


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El TOS Solntsepek del grupo Dare en dirección a Liman está desmilitarizando posiciones y el cuartel general de las AFU.

He visto el resultado de ese trabajo cerca de Suligovka. Ahí hay problemas de identificación. Soldado de las AFU, lleve sus documentos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47024

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pgas (5 May 2022)

hilo supercrítico con el hilo de JomeiniW que puse ayer, 



a mi se me escapan los tecnicismos militares, que lo sepáis

dentro vidrios



cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frio del carajo



TOS para to'os


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Solntsevyok incendia un bastión de las AFU en el Donbass, los nazis supervivientes intentan huir aterrorizados

Los sistemas pesados de lanzallamas TOS-1A golpean las defensas enemigas cerca de Krasny Lyman durante la ofensiva del ejército ruso en la DNR. Estos golpes aterrorizan y ponen en fuga a los nazis, pero la huida no es una opción.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47023

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## chemarin (5 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no domino bien su idioma
> 
> Significa que al ritmo que los Ukranianos destruyen equipo ruso, a occidente les resulta muy barato enviar armas. A los Ukranianos les sobra infantería a los otros les falta, si los rusos pierden un numero significativo de tanques no pueden operar



Si las cifras de bajas humanas ucranianas que se barajan, son ciertas, hablan de unos 200 a 500 militares ucranianos muertos al día, esto son entre 73.000 y 182.500 muertos por año, ¿crees que eso se puede reponer fácilmente? Francamente lo dudo, a este ritmo Ucrania se rinde en un máximo de 3 años. Y la política del Kremlin parece que va en esa dirección, a mí no me gusta porque este conflicto introduce muchas posibilidades de que escale y se vuelva incontrolable, pero parece que a Rusia no le importa. Y parece que a la OTAN tampoco le importa, a fin de cuentas ellos venden armas y los muertos los pone Ucrania, y a Zelensky le importa menos porque su interés obviamente no está en Ucrania sino en sus cuentas en Occidente u otros paraísos fiscales.


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fueron masacrados por el ISIS y los reverdes "güenos".



Se dice """moderados"""... tu ya me entiendes. Efectivamente las declaraciones de Lavrov no son gratuitas ...


----------



## vettonio (5 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Estados Unidos ha ayudado a Ucrania a matar a generales rusos durante la guerra*
> El *' New York Times'*, citando fuentes de funcionarios estadounidenses, publica que los *servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos han ayudado a Ucrania a matar a generales rusos* durante la guerra.



Me parece -es una intuición personal- que el canadiense trincado, es el trofeo menos valioso de los otanistas que deben quedar en los sótanos de Azovstal.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Gauleiter Kim declaró que el enlace ferroviario con Mykolaiv no se restablecería, ya que se vería afectado de todos modos. El gobierno también ha intentado establecer un nuevo enlace ferroviario con Mykolayiv, pero no lo ha conseguido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47022


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Ya tenemos al avion anglo de ayer en el mismo sitio, lo raro es que no se vean cazas rusos cerca, posiblemente porque llevan el transpondedor apagado.









Boeing RC-135 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vettonio (5 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por que en la mayoria de noticias que citas aparece la palabra _presunto _con tanta frecuencia y luego nunca mas se supo?




Ein???

Han quicir prosciutto y han acabado plantando presunto???


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

05.05.2022 (10:00)
Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Los misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas han destruido equipos
de aviación en aeródromo militar de Kanatovo, Kirovogrado, 1 gran depósito de municiones 
en Nikolaev y 1 almacén de combustible para equipos militares ucranianos cerca de Zhovtnevoe, 
región de Nikolaev.

Además, han sido alcanzados el puesto de mando avanzado de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques Separada
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 4 áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar, así como
2 depósitos de equipo militar en un aeródromo militar cerca de Kramatorsk.

La aviación operativa-táctica y militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas ha atacado 93 zonas
de concentración de personal y equipo militar ucraniano.

Las tropas de misiles han alcanzado 2 puestos de mando de las AFU, 1 batería de artillería 
en posición de tiro, así como 2 lanzadores y 1 vehículo de transporte y carga del sistema 
de misiles tácticos Tochka-U durante la noche.

Las unidades de artillería han atacado 32 puestos de mando, 5 depósitos de munición, 
403 reductos, zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar y 51 posiciones de artillería
ucranianas.

Los ataques han provocado la eliminación de hasta 600 nacionalistas, así como de 61 unidades
de armamento y equipo militar.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado en el aire 3 aviones ucranianos: 1 Su-24 
cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy, 1 Su-27 cerca de Ingulets, Kherson, y 1 Su-25 cerca de Koshevoe, 
Dnepropetrovsk.

Además, 14 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos han sido derribados durante la noche
cerca de Verbovka, Velykaya Kamyshevakha, Brazhkovka, Veseloe, Peremoga, Bolshie Prokhody 
en la región de Kharkov, Barvinok en Kherson, Avdeevka, Dolya, Kamenka en la República Popular 
de Donetsk, Severodonetsk en la República Popular de Lugansk, incluyendo 1 Bayraktar-TB2 cerca 
de la isla de Zmeiniy.

Además, 2 cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch derribados en el aire cerca de Tarasovka 
y Vasilievka.

En total:
149 aviones 
112 helicópteros, 
726 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
288 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
2.834 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados,
325 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 
1.306 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 
2.646 unidades de vehículos militares especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruidos.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Los Estados Unidos de América quieren aprovechar el momento, ahogar a Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania. Este es su objetivo: debemos lidiar con Rusia, luego con China (con) Lukashenko

Todo es transparente aquí, Estados Unidos no lo oculta especialmente.
Ucrania es un consumible en la batalla por el orden mundial futuro. Como Taiwán.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47021


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nada mas aguante unos minutos* viendo el canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ de youtube... se ve que les duele lo que dice anna ifagonova (o como madres se escriba)...
> 
> Ese canal de _"Brigada antifraude"_ es un canal español empinado de los gUSAnos... trata de minimizar que los españoles fueron unos auténticos genocidas en américa latina...




Eso que dices es mentira.


----------



## quinciri (5 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Así mismo o un _"Que se joda el capitán que no como rancho" yo creo que están untados los dirigentes europeos porque no se entiende de otra manera._



Con las dos siguientes diferencias en esta especie de huelga de hambre:

a) Que la ordena el capitan a la tropa
b) Que el capitan esta bien untado para dar tales ordenes, y sin riesgo, por tanto, de sufrir daño el mismo.

Luego no es "que se joda el capitan". Sino más bien "que se joda la tropa" y por orden del engrasado capitan.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Muere un psicólogo del regimiento Azov en Mariupol

La psicóloga del regimiento neonazi Azov, Nataliya Lugovska, ha sido eliminada durante una operación de eliminación de militares ucranianos en la planta de Azovstal.

La neonazi liquidada es la madre del francotirador del regimiento Azov, de indicativo Barrett, que fue muerto por combatientes de la DNR en 2018.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47019


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me parece -es una intuición personal- que el canadiense trincado, es el trofeo menos valioso de los otanistas que deben quedar en los sótanos de Azovstal.



El canadiense es tambien Teniente General, como el yankee, aunque este es el jefe de las fuerzas terrestres de la NATO, practicamente un Von Paulus


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Pentágono recomienda a la administración de Zelenskyy y al Estado Mayor de las AFU "utilizar la experiencia de Mariupol para defender Mykolaiv/Odessa/Dnieper/Zaporizhzhya/Kharkiv" - Fuentes ucranianas

Para ello, los estadounidenses aconsejan a Zelensky que identifique varias fábricas en el territorio de las ciudades mencionadas y las utilice como puestos de avanzada para impedir que los rusos tomen rápidamente las ciudades.

Zelensky ha aceptado esta orden de ejecución.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47018


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En 1980 habían más de 30.000 cabezas nucleares, con los tratados Start I y II se redujeron considerablemente. Ahora está roto, para compensar EEUU debe tener tantas como Rusia y China juntas y Rusia jamás va a admitir tener una menos que EEUU y China tener tantas como EEUU y Rusia. Esto es un absoluto desastre.



En realidad no. Es mucho más peligroso un mundo con 3.000 y con uno de los bandos creyendo que puede sacar ventaja y ganar una guerra nuclear si ataca primero. Eso es lo que pretendian los yanquis, pero han sido demasiado descarados, o los chinos han crecido más deprisa de lo que se pensaba.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Continúa la campaña de información internacional para rehabilitar a los nazis del regimiento Azov.

Hoy Sky News ha publicado una entrevista con Mark Ayres, un mercenario británico que sirve en el regimiento Azov, en la que describe a los miembros de la unidad de la siguiente manera: "No son los monstruos y lunáticos que yo imaginaba que eran los neonazis, es decir, no son todos así. Muchos de ellos son tipos decentes, sólo que con opiniones estúpidas. Le digo a mi compañero: "No entiendo cómo puedes decir que eres un neonazi cuando eres un maldito tipo decente con opiniones decentes. Y él responde: "Bueno, no estoy realmente...".

Dicho esto, la moral del mercenario coincide con la de sus hermanos de armas: Mark Ayres había servido anteriormente en el regimiento de infantería Green Jackets, pero fue dado de baja por cometer un robo. El pistolero se fue a Ucrania "para volver a ser un soldado".

Cabe destacar otra interesante declaración del británico. A su regreso de Siria, donde también participó en combates, fue detenido tres veces porque la ley le prohíbe unirse a un ejército extranjero o a un grupo armado ilegal. Pero Mark Ayres declara la inacción de la investigación y del tribunal en el tratamiento de estos casos. Después de algún tiempo, simplemente se le liberó cada vez.

Según el mercenario, después de la declaración de la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Liz Truss, el 27 de febrero, sobre el apoyo a la lucha británica por la "democracia" en Ucrania, los que busquen el enjuiciamiento de los militantes "no tendrán un pie firme", por lo que no teme volver a casa después de la guerra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47007


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los Estados Unidos de América quieren aprovechar el momento, ahogar a Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania. Este es su objetivo: debemos lidiar con Rusia, luego con China (con) Lukashenko
> 
> Todo es transparente aquí, Estados Unidos no lo oculta especialmente.
> Ucrania es un consumible en la batalla por el orden mundial futuro. Como Taiwán.
> ...



Claro que no, es el otro bando el que los llama socios. Y que esto es no es una operación especial en Ucrania , sino una guerra contra la OTAN con actor interpuesto tambien esta claro. Cuanto menos tarde Putin en reconocerlo, más facil sera la victoria rusa.


----------



## Expected (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El bloguero prorruso Anatoly Shari, detenido por SBU bajo sospecha de traición, detenido en España
> 
> Las fuerzas del orden españolas detuvieron a A. Sharia el 4 de mayo de 2022.



O sea que al traidor Puigdemont no se le detiene....y a este pobre bloguero sí...se le detiene. Nos lo puede explicar Antonio en el Congreso por favor?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono recomienda a la administración de Zelenskyy y al Estado Mayor de las AFU "utilizar la experiencia de Mariupol para defender Mykolaiv/Odessa/Dnieper/Zaporizhzhya/Kharkiv" - Fuentes ucranianas
> 
> Para ello, los estadounidenses aconsejan a Zelensky que identifique varias fábricas en el territorio de las ciudades mencionadas y las utilice como puestos de avanzada para impedir que los rusos tomen rápidamente las ciudades.
> 
> ...



No hay suficientes nazis en Europa para eso.


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Son infraestructuras muy caras, imagina que existiera el "Eurotunel" en la IIGM. Reino Unido trataría de retrasar lo más posible su voladura y los alemanes se pensarían muy mucho intentar invadir por ahí para evitar su voladura.



Que no los vuelen los ucranianos es lógico hasta que los rusos estuvieran a punto de cruzarlos. Pero como el plan de los rusos no inclluye cruzarlos y ademas los volarian los ucranianos, tardar en hacerlo por cuestiones politicas es casi traición. Al menos le van dando alguno. No se si por ordenes superiores o pese a esas ordenes. Que la guerra tiene cosas muy raras.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono recomienda a la administración de Zelenskyy y al Estado Mayor de las AFU "utilizar la experiencia de Mariupol para defender Mykolaiv/Odessa/Dnieper/Zaporizhzhya/Kharkiv" - Fuentes ucranianas
> 
> Para ello, los estadounidenses aconsejan a Zelensky que identifique varias fábricas en el territorio de las ciudades mencionadas y las utilice como puestos de avanzada para impedir que los rusos tomen rápidamente las ciudades.
> 
> ...



No entiendo, o recomiendan que usen escudos humanos exprofesamente o es una solemne tontería.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Cómo colaboró la misión de la OSCE con los terroristas de Azov

Un equipo de filmación de la agencia de noticias Arbelet fue el primero en visitar el territorio donde la misión de la OSCE tenía su sede en Mariupol. Entre otros valiosos hallazgos, encontramos dos posiciones de mortero equipadas directamente al lado del edificio administrativo de la misión. Los propios morteros y su munición eran de origen italiano, como demuestran las marcas. Otro dato destacable es que el último envío de BK italiano está fechado el 11 de marzo de 2022.

Tengo algunas preguntas. ¿Son los italianos de a pie conscientes de que sus autoridades están ayudando a los terroristas declarados de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional? ¿Cómo va a comentar la OSCE el hecho de que se haya actuado en aparente connivencia con los terroristas, permitiendo que Azov dispare desde su territorio? Después de estos hechos, ¿cómo podrá la OSCE lavarse las manos?

t.me/boris_rozhin/47029

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Así es, para qué iban a necesitar rublos en principio. Los nativos reciben cuentas

Hay planes para prohibir completamente el rublo ruso en Ucrania. Ya se ha presentado un proyecto de ley a la Rada Suprema. Según el documento, se propone suspender el rublo ruso durante la ley marcial. Además, a petición del Consejo de Ministros, también se puede restringir el uso de otras monedas, como el rublo bielorruso.

t.me/Soldierline/5516


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU

t.me/Soldierline/5514

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Hasta los generales ucranianos tienen una epifanía por los fracasos del gobierno

El general de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas Sergey Krivonos desmenuza un poco la verdad:

"El reparto de armas en Ucrania es un problema que está saliendo a la luz. Las armas incontroladas se están convirtiendo en un grave problema. Nadie devolverá estas armas. La decisión de repartir armas en Kiev y otras ciudades es un golpe de cabeza en la barra".

t.me/Soldierline/5511


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5514
> 
> ...



¿ como ha llegado al frente ?............ Pues eso, que la dejación produce muertos, y problemas a los que luchan en el frente.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Shariy será extraditado y juzgado en Ucrania, ha dicho el representante de Zelensky ante el Tribunal Constitucional, Fedir Venyslavskyy

Creemos que de momento es otro payaso de ZE hablando y que España y la justicia europea tendrán la última palabra. Más de una vez en los últimos 8 años los bufones de Kiev han intentado extraditar a Anatoly Shariy - SIEMPRE sin éxito. Pero si se mira la otra cara de la moneda, la situación ha cambiado radicalmente desde el día 24. Si Shariy cae en las garras de Ucrania, será una sentencia de muerte para él por la mezquina venganza de ZE.

NOTA: El vídeo es un mero recordatorio de con quién estamos tratando en Kiev.

t.me/Soldierline/5510

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que no los vuelen los ucranianos es lógico hasta que los rusos estuvieran a punto de cruzarlos. Pero como el plan de los rusos no inclluye cruzarlos y ademas los volarian los ucranianos, tardar en hacerlo por cuestiones politicas es casi traición. Al menos le van dando alguno. No se si por ordenes superiores o pese a esas ordenes. Que la guerra tiene cosas muy raras.



Es raro porque no hay ningún otro país en Europa seccionado de tal manera que 26 puentes suponen separar totalmente una mitad de la otra. Podrían haber querido dejarlos porque deben servir para sacar los cereales o el acero que no salga por mar. Pero en una guerra en la que entran constantemente suministros del exterior y ahora también combustible cada día, lo suyo era habérselo planteado ya al comienzo


----------



## Argentium (5 May 2022)

*MUNDO*
*El escuadrón ruso realiza un ensayo de sobrevuelo del Día de la Victoria con una formación en 'Z'*
*Los aviones rusos sobrevolaron la Plaza Roja de Moscú dibujando el símbolo que se ha asociado a las fuerzas militares rusas desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania.*
5 mayo, 2022 14:15


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Ya no es un secreto que los luchadores de la AFU son adictos a las sustancias prohibidas.

Los soldados del grupo "O" encontraron grandes cantidades de drogas desconocidas en las posiciones abandonadas del 79º batallón de infantería de las AFU cerca de Koroviy Yar. Sin embargo, el comportamiento inadecuado de estos paracaidistas hechos prisioneros hace que uno se pregunte sobre la naturaleza de estas sustancias...

t.me/sashakots/32253


----------



## apocalippsis (5 May 2022)

Bueno ya me canse de esta guerrita, es de risa, dentro de un mes echare un vistazo,

*La situación en Jarkov a las 12:00 del 5 de mayo de 2022
*
En el contexto de enfrentamientos violentos en la dirección de Izyum, las afueras de Jarkov son un sector secundario del frente con una intensidad de combate relativamente menor.

_*▪*_Unidades de reservistas de la DPR y la LPR, así como de la Guardia Nacional, abandonaron *Russkaya Lozovaya* y las aldeas vecinas. El pueblo medio vacío de *Stary Saltov* fue ocupado por militantes de la unidad especial Kraken del Regimiento Nacional Azov. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47005


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 May 2022)

*Parece que están bombardeando muy fuerte la acería.

Una vista aérea del humo que se eleva después de un posible bombardeo de la planta de acero #Azovstal en #Mariupol , República Popular de #Donetsk . #Donbas #Azov #Ucrania #Rusia 


*


----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ein???
> 
> Han quicir prosciutto y han acabado plantando presunto???



Presunto jamon, jamon presuntamente
Es portugues. Siempre me ha sonado raro alli jeje


----------



## ussser (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> The special forces of the "O" with numerous trophies obtained in battle in the Limansky direction NEW TROPHIES Charity from the WEST for DPR and LPR. DPR and LPR are thankful to NATO and the West for supporting their war effort and liberation of Donbass



Yo sería muy cauto al manipular este material incautado, al igual que los vehículos. Ya sabemos como se las gasta esta gente.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ein???
> 
> Han quicir prosciutto y han acabado plantando presunto???



"Presunto" es jamón en Portu.


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ como ha llegado al frente ?............ Pues eso, que la dejación produce muertos, y problemas a los que luchan en el frente.



No veo el mensaje original, porque los fanáticos de uno y otro lado sufren con mis mensajes y, en consecuencia, haciendo alarde de su amor por la verdad y la libertad de palabra, me bloquean. Pero me lo imagino. Están llegando armas para los ucronazis a espuertas, de todo tipo. Comentándolo con alguna gente me dicen que esto no puede ser negligencia, esto es directamente traición. Permitir durante meses que se mantenga la logística y las infraestructuras y las sedes de gobierno de un enemigo que está a muerte contra tí, es sencillamente suicida. Me gustaría algún día saber los verdaderos motivos de todo esto, aunque se apunta que deriva del proverbial "malabarismo" putiniano, nadar y guardar la ropa para negociar con sus "socios". Sólo que esta vez se le ha ido la mano y está condenando a millares de sus conciudadanos (soldados y ruso-ucranianos) al dolor y la muerte. Si es así, y todo apunta que efectivamente así es, Putin se merece un juicio sumarísimo y la máxima pena. Eso pienso con total sinceridad.


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que no los vuelen los ucranianos es lógico hasta que los rusos estuvieran a punto de cruzarlos. Pero como el plan de los rusos no inclluye cruzarlos y ademas los volarian los ucranianos, tardar en hacerlo por cuestiones politicas es casi traición. Al menos le van dando alguno. No se si por ordenes superiores o pese a esas ordenes. Que la guerra tiene cosas muy raras.



Lo de los puentes supongo que se relatará en los libros de "historia de la infamia". Es absolutamente demencial.


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No veo el mensaje original, porque los fanáticos de uno y otro lado sufren con mis mensajes y, en consecuencia, haciendo alarde de su amor por la verdad y la libertad de palabra, me bloquean. Pero me lo imagino. Están llegando armas para los ucronazis a espuertas, de todo tipo. Comentándolo con alguna gente me dicen que esto no puede ser negligencia, esto es directamente traición. Permitir durante meses que se mantenga la logística y las infraestructuras y las sedes de gobierno de un enemigo que está a muerte contra tí, es sencillamente suicida. Me gustaría algún día saber los verdaderos motivos de todo esto, aunque se apunta que deriva del proverbial "malabarismo" putiniano, nadar y guardar la ropa para negociar con sus "socios". Sólo que esta vez se le ha ido la mano y está condenando a millares de sus conciudadanos (soldados y ruso-ucranianos) al dolor y la muerte. Si es así, y todo apunta que efectivamente así es, Putin se merece un juicio sumarísimo y la máxima pena. Eso pienso con total sinceridad.



Has acertado, un cañon ingles, es grande de 150 mm o similar. Eso no ha llegado volando al frente. Ha llegado por los puentes que no se destruyen.

No es una cuestión de "simpatias", militarmente hablando es absurdo no separar una región en la que combates de la retaguardia, pudiendo hacerlo con medios casi simbolicos. Lo que no se entiende es que algun general no lo haga por su cuenta. Como ese que en los 90 se nego a cumplir ordenes de Yelsin y se quedo en Transistria. Ayer le dieron a uno, fue un misilazo aislado , raro.


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Yo grabaría a todos los hombres en edad militar que salen con banderitas de Ucrania, averiguaría sus identidades y se las mandaría a los Consulados y embajadas ucranianas de toda Europa.

Todos esos ucras se están saltando la orden gubernamental de Farlopensky, de volver al país para luchar.
Ya verás qué pronto se les quitan las tonterías a todos esos


----------



## workforfood (5 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo de los puentes supongo que se relatará en los libros de "historia de la infamia". Es absolutamente demencial.



Muchas cosas hay raras en esta "operación especial" recuerda que ni han quitado internet ni telefonía móvil para que esté todo el mundo cómodo, menos los soldados que dan su vida en el frente.


----------



## Pepelillo (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5514
> 
> ...



En los comentarios a esa publicación, alguno ya le ha llamado la atención diciéndole que no es un M777:






Sino un 2A65 soviético.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ya no es un secreto que los luchadores de la AFU son adictos a las sustancias prohibidas.
> 
> Los soldados del grupo "O" encontraron grandes cantidades de drogas desconocidas en las posiciones abandonadas del 79º batallón de infantería de las AFU cerca de Koroviy Yar. Sin embargo, el comportamiento inadecuado de estos paracaidistas hechos prisioneros hace que uno se pregunte sobre la naturaleza de estas sustancias...
> 
> ...



¿El captagon que sobró a los rebeldes moderados y sin moderar?


----------



## EUROPIA (5 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo grabaría a todos los hombres en edad militar que salen con banderitas de Ucrania, averiguaría sus identidades y se las mandaría a los Consulados y embajadas ucranianas de toda Europa.
> 
> Todos esos ucras se están saltando la orden gubernamental de Farlopensky, de volver al país para luchar.
> Ya verás qué pronto se les quitan las tonterías a todos esos




Y que haría con los NO Ucranianos, que salen con la banderita lobotomizados por la prensa única europea?.


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que están bombardeando muy fuerte la acería.
> 
> Una vista aérea del humo que se eleva después de un posible bombardeo de la planta de acero #Azovstal en #Mariupol , República Popular de #Donetsk . #Donbas #Azov #Ucrania #Rusia
> 
> ...



Ya pueden bombardearlos años que como no la quemen por dentro vertiendo cientos de toneladas de gasolina, productos pesados que se fundan y demás...

Por cierto



Admiro mucho la tenacidad rusa, la doctrina militar etc pero no entiendo porqué no innovan ? Por qué no utilizan robots antiterrorista para entrar en los túneles de la acería?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Muchas cosas hay raras en esta "operación especial" recuerda que ni han quitado internet ni telefonía móvil para que esté todo el mundo cómodo, menos los soldados que dan su vida en el frente.



Cierto, yo creía que una de las primeras cosas que veríamos en una guerra actual sería el corte de internet.

Quizá no se ha hecho porque los soldados utilizan las redes comerciales 4G y wifi para comunicarse (que seguramente lo utilicen, así como llamadas convencionales con sus propios smartphones).

Pero tampoco se explica por qué no se ha cortado internet en el oeste de Ucrania.

Añado que no me extrañaría que los ataques/operaciones se planifiquen con Google Maps. O que los soldados/cuadros medios militares utilicen liveuamap para ver cómo va el asunto.


----------



## niraj (5 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El bloguero Anatoly Shariy arrestado en España, que SBU sospecha de traición - Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048068
> 
> ...



No solo es bloguero, también es el líder de un partido político registado en Ucrania. Varios de los representantes han sido atacados, acabando con la cabeza abierta con bates de beisbol, etc.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

A las 15:16, el sitio web ucraniano UNIAN publicó una noticia de Arestovych, quien dijo que los nazis ucranianos de Azov habían logrado repeler un asalto de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de la DNR. Pero lo irónico es que justo antes de las 15:03, en el canal de telegram de los nazis de Azov Mariupol apareció un vídeo de un Kalina llorando, pidiendo a Zelensky que los desbloquee una vez más y los salve del enemigo, que los está golpeando en la planta de Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47036


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El embajador de China en Rusia ha confirmado que China seguirá desarrollando la cooperación técnico-militar con Rusia.
Las sanciones no serán un obstáculo para ello.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47035


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

No debe haber compromiso con el fascismo

El veterano de la Segunda Guerra Mundial Nikolai Konstantinovich Imchuk compartió su increíble historia y expresó su apoyo a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

/t.me/s/Soldierline

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque masivo de artillería sobre Yasynuvata.

Como resultado del bombardeo, varios edificios de apartamentos y docenas de casas particulares resultaron dañados. Los bombardeos dañaron las instalaciones médicas de la ciudad. 

t.me/epoddubny/10371


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Mariupol finalmente se convierte en Mariupol - aparecieron señales de tráfico actualizadas en la entrada de la ciudad liberada

En la entrada de Mariupol, controlada por las tropas rusas, se han instalado hoy carteles informativos en ruso; los trabajos se han realizado bajo la supervisión del Ministerio de Transportes de la DNR.

También han aparecido recientemente señales de tráfico actualizadas en otras ciudades liberadas: Volodarskoye, Kremenivka, Kasyanivka y Pervomayskoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47038


----------



## niraj (5 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Luego se nos llena la boca con la frase: "libertad de expresión".
> 
> ¿Qué coño le está pasando a Europa??



En UEropa (no confundir con Europa), en USA.... Ya va dando miedo.

Implantacion en USA del "ministerio de la verdad" orwelliano


----------



## Papo de luz (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5514
> 
> ...



que maravilla de tierra, plana, toda materia organica hasta decenas de metros de profundidad. Igualito que los pedregales calizos de Elda. Normal que los yankis esten como perros rabiosos.


----------



## Expected (5 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> que maravilla de tierra, plana, toda materia organica hasta decenas de metros de profundidad. Igualito que los pedregales calizos de Elda.



En Elda tienen al australopitecus de El Perro...una mezcla genéticamente mejorada de Kadyrov, El Cid y del niño Polla.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (5 May 2022)

Pepelillo dijo:


> En los comentarios a esa publicación, alguno ya le ha llamado la atención diciéndole que no es un M777:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la pinta de ser el 2A65 Msta-B de 152 mm soviético.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 May 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> 1) Los estados del sur son 3; Santa Catarina, Parana y Rio Grande del Sur y son productores de materias primas agropecuarias. No son los principales productores industriales.
> 2) La nueva y mas rica frontera agropecuaria es el centro oeste; Matogrosso, Matogrosso del Sur, Goias, Para (aunque Para es Nordeste). Es de ahi de donde sale la mayor produccion agricola-ganadera.
> 3) Los estados mas industrializados son Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais. Componen, junto con Espiritu Santo la region sudeste.
> 4) La region norte, aproximadamente 5 millones de km2, es una region practicamente despoblada y de reciente desarrollo.
> ...



A ver, yo conozco algo el nordeste del Brasil y le puedo decir que ahí mucha gente no tiene la mentalidad europea de hacer del trabajo lo mas importante de la vida y "vivir para trabajar", la mentalidad de la mayoría es trabajar para vivir y además te lo dicen en la cara orgullosos de ello..., para ellos es mas importante el tiempo de ocio que el trabajo ...... el caso es que a los negros de Bahía no les gusta nada el trabajo en el sentido europeo del término y ésto es una descripción objetiva porque lo he visto en persona, no una opinión y me da igual la etiqueta que me pongan por decirlo. Hay que llamar al pan, pan y al vino, vino como decimos en España.

Hace años conocí a un compatriota suyo (Mar del Plata) que tenía varios comercios en Salvador de Bahía (supermercados, farmacias y "barracas" de playa ) y decía que la mayoría de empleados que tenía despues de cobrar la mensualidad practicamente el 100% no iba a trabajar el día siguiente....y si no les apetecía tampoco iban.. y según comentaba la mayoría eran negros..; y ésto mismo lo decía gente que conozco que trabajaban en la empresa española Nutrexpa (Cola Cao) que en los 90 tenía plantaciones de cacao en Bahía... ésto es la realidad.... otra cosa es que no se quiera ver escondiendo la cabeza bajo tierra como el avestruz por prejuicios políticos ..

Actualmente el estado de Bahía lleva 20 años con gobernadores izquierdistas (hace unos años había un tal Wagner del partido de Lula que era un pájaro de cuidado)... y no parece que en éste tiempo hayan solucionado o mejorado el problema de los niños de la calle, ni la escolarización y en cambio se dedican a subvencionar chiringuitos (a cambio del voto ) para que los niños de las favelas se pongan a tocar el tambor y a bailar capoeira "porque eso es mejor que no que acaben siendo delincuentes o drogadictos"...hablando claro ésto como política social es una puta mierda y como política educativa de futuro una cagada porque es perpetuar la cultura de la vagancia y el paguiterismo y no enseñar a la gente a pescar y a ser libres que es como prospera un país,....y ojo que ésto es lo que había con las "derechas" y la junta militar y ahora es casi igual....la única diferencia es que ahora los progres usan la pobreza en su beneficio para crearse redes clientelares que les permitan ganar elecciones (es así como funciona el nefasto PT)

En cuanto al Brasil que "tira del carro" quizás, como ustec apunta, se pueda incluir al estado de Espiritu Santo (que tuvo mucha inmigración europea) y al de Río de Janeiro, pero seguiría habiendo un Brasil con una economía mas dinámica y diversificada y otro mas subdesarrollado.

Y disculpe si no le contesto pero éste hilo va sobre la guerra en Ucrania y no quiero que me lean la cartilla por off topic reincidente.


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5514
> 
> ...




En un comentario dicen que eso no es Ucrania, es un campo de entrenamiento polaco. 

No se podrá confirmar hasta que los ruskis capturen alguno.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 May 2022)

Graban como empezó un fuego haccidental en orcorrusia. Queda descartado que haya sido provocado.


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Muchas cosas hay raras en esta "operación especial" recuerda que ni han quitado internet ni telefonía móvil para que esté todo el mundo cómodo, menos los soldados que dan su vida en el frente.



No olvidemos que uno de los objetivos de Putin el la desnazificación de Ucrania. Los ruskis dejan que los prisioneros llamen a su familias par decirles que están bien, contrarrestando así la propagando ukra.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> que maravilla de tierra, plana, toda materia organica hasta decenas de metros de profundidad. Igualito que los pedregales calizos de Elda. Normal que los yankis esten como perros rabiosos.



Con lo de decenas de metros ya te digo yo que te has pasao. En cuanto a la productividad, sorpréndete: es más alta, por hectárea, en Europa occidental (llanura francesa por ejemplo, incluso Inglaterra). El problema es la falta de lluvia. Son antiguas estepas al fin y al cabo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)




----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (5 May 2022)

Putin is a master strategist


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> En UEropa (no confundir con Europa), en USA.... Ya va dando miedo.
> 
> Implantacion en USA del "ministerio de la verdad" orwelliano



Y la borregada con el cerebro absorbido por las redes sociales en sus dorito-cuevas aplaudiendo con las orejas.


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Dedicado a todos los soldados rusos que están dando su vida luchando contra el satánico nuevo orden mundial y sus perros.


----------



## dedalo00 (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Muere un psicólogo del regimiento Azov en Mariupol
> 
> La psicóloga del regimiento neonazi Azov, Nataliya Lugovska, ha sido eliminada durante una operación de eliminación de militares ucranianos en la planta de Azovstal.
> 
> ...



Fue para mejor... Seguramente le inoculo el odio a su nazi-hijo o bien, no lo educo en valores como corresponde y ya muerto el hijo, no acepto la realidad y prosiguió en su espiral de odio más resentimiento.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Al parecer, la campaña de propaganda "Mañana todos rechazaremos el petróleo y el gas rusos" se ha topado con un duro escollo de la realidad. Y aunque Hungría dijo enseguida que eso era imposible y que sería justo dejar de hablar de ello, la lógica política ha empujado a la burocracia europea a impulsar un embargo en toda regla.

Sobre el gas ya están diciendo abiertamente que es físicamente imposible negarse a él ahora (el empresariado alemán afirma directamente que esto sería un tiro en el pie para la economía alemana, bueno, con el gas e incluso un tiro en la sien), y el embargo del petróleo, incluso en caso de su versión completa (que es poco probable), sólo causaría un daño limitado a Rusia (que simplemente vendería más petróleo con descuento y en forma de diversas "mezclas", compensando el déficit mediante una subida general de los precios del petróleo), pero al mismo tiempo causaría un daño catastrófico a la economía europea, haciendo caer el nivel de vida en más de la mitad de los países de la UE.

Las sugerencias de montar en bicicleta y "fastidiar las cosas" en casa no calientan mucho al hombre común europeo, cuyo descontento ya es creciente, lo que por supuesto será aprovechado por diversos populistas de derecha/izquierda y euroescépticos ya a medio plazo. En este sentido, la UE y la Federación Rusa se encuentran de hecho en una especie de "carrera", en la que las partes están esperando a ver dónde caerá más rápido el nivel de vida y dónde empezará antes la ebullición interna provocada por las consecuencias económicas de la guerra. Por supuesto, a Estados Unidos le interesa que la guerra dure lo máximo posible para debilitar económicamente al máximo a la UE y a Rusia.

En caso de un embargo en toda regla, Rusia vende todo el petróleo posible (incluso con descuento) y se dota de un colchón financiero para superar el periodo más estresante de ruptura de las relaciones con Occidente. Por lo tanto, a pesar de todas las dificultades de imponer un embargo sobre el petróleo y el gas, seguirán intentando promover este tema por razones puramente políticas. Al mismo tiempo, el petróleo y el gas se acapararán al máximo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47041


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)

Para los bravos soldados rusos, que el espíritu de Don Blas les impulse desde el más allá, en su duro combate contra la canalla anglo!


----------



## Argentium (5 May 2022)

*La inteligencia de EE.UU. está ayudando a Ucrania a matar generales rusos*
*Funcionarios norteamericanos dijeron que, dentro del paquete de asistencia a Kiev, se dio información sobre unidades rusas que permitió identificar objetivos*
5 de mayo de 2022 16:42

*La inteligencia de Estados Unidos ha proporcionado información sobre las unidades rusas que permitió matar a muchos de los generales rusos* que cayeron en combate durante la guerra de Ucrania, según altos funcionarios norteamericanos.

Funcionarios ucranianos dijeron que *mataron aproximadamente a 12 generales en el frente, un número que ha asombrado a los analistas militares.*

La ayuda para localizar objetivos es parte de un* esfuerzo clasificado de la Casa Blanca para proporcionar inteligencia de campo de batalla en tiempo real a Ucrania*. Esa inteligencia también incluye movimientos de tropas rusas obtenidos de recientes informes estadounidenses sobre el plan de batalla secreto de Moscú para los combates en la región del Donbass, dijeron los funcionarios. Los funcionarios *se negaron a especificar cuántos generales habían muerto como resultado de las asistencia estadounidenses.*


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Pueblo de Vodyanoye, región de Zaporozhye.

Una tricolor rusa se despliega sobre el edificio del ayuntamiento del pueblo 

Buen Trabajo, hermanos 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47040

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## dedalo00 (5 May 2022)

*Ortega declara que EE.UU. y la UE utilizan a Ucrania para intentar debilitar estratégicamente a Moscú*
Nicaragua afirma entender las razones de Rusia en función de la defensa de su soberanía. El presidente Daniel Ortega criticó el papel de EE.UU. y la OTAN para mantener vivo el conflicto en Ucrania y, a la vez, golpear a Moscú. El mandatario agregó que la única salida a la guerra es el diálogo, y que las sanciones solo afectarán a la población mundial.


*Lula afirma que Zelenski se comporta como si participara en "un espectáculo"*
El expresidente de Brasil, Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, considera que el presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, "quería la guerra" con Rusia y que se "está avivando el odio" contra el mandatario Vladímir Putin.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A pesar de querer disimular cierta distancia, por el tono de su mensaje, parece que trata de justificar crímenes de guerra.




Nop. Los condeno en TODAS LAS PARTES. Todas (ucranianos y rusos).

Lo que hago notar es que si alguien empieza con "crímenes de guerra", luego va a tener una respuesta equivalente porque los seres humanos llevamos oscuras emociones animales en nuestro interior.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Precios de la gasolina en Ucrania. Comenzaron a cruzar un umbral crítico poco después de la destrucción de la refinería de Kremenchug. Si la refinería hubiera sido derribada un poco antes, lo mismo habría empezado a ocurrir ya a finales de marzo o principios de abril.

El precio en hryvnias. El tipo de cambio antes de la guerra era de 1 hryvnia - 2,5 rublos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47039


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia oficialmente ha dicho que ha abatido más aviones ucranianos que los que tiene realmente... pues complicado darles mucha credibilidad.


Como cuando destruyó el centro de reclutamiento de extranjeros y mato a nosecuantos cientos de "mercenarios"


O cuando mato 100 veces a Walli


O cuando tomo Mariupol totalmente ya 3 o 4 veces...


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Ya no habrá frontera entre nuestros países, Polonia y Ucrania

¿El vídeo que se emite en la televisión polaca está preparando a los polacos para una reunificación y partición histórica de Ucrania?

t.me/Soldierline/5518

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 12 generales en 70 dias de guerra ni mas ni menos.Veo que a Rusia le sobran.
> 
> En Occidente eso seria una catastrofe apocaliptica.
> 
> ...



Lo peor es perder muchos mandos intermedios, sargentos, tenientes, capitanes. Y en eso por los pocos datos que tenemos parece que Ucrania si que tiene problemas.

*Soldados ucranianos agotados regresan del frente oriental (articulo de APF comentado).

Una compañia mandado por un chaval al que le faltaban 4 meses para acabar la carrera. (Un teniente subalterno).
Eso significa que habian caido (muertos o heridos) al menos 1 capitan y varios tenientes
Y por si fuera poco con muchos soldados de más de 40 años.*


----------



## Stronger (5 May 2022)

En cuanto a respuestas , enlaces y opiniones este parece el hilo bueno de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El depósito ferroviario de Popasna después de los combates.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47042


Este es el aspecto actual del edificio del depósito de Popasna.​​t.me/riafan_everywhere/9267​​​


Tomada después de una lucha bastante intensa en la que el enemigo fue expulsado hacia el oeste y el noroeste de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47044


----------



## Bartleby (5 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia oficialmente ha dicho que ha abatido más aviones ucranianos que los que tiene realmente... pues complicado darles mucha credibilidad.
> 
> 
> Como cuando destruyó el centro de reclutamiento de extranjeros y mato a nosecuantos cientos de "mercenarios"
> ...



Antes de la guerra tenia treinta y pico mig 29, treinta y pico Su 27, casi 60 helicópteros mi 24 unos 20 su 25, como 15 Su 24... Luego estan los de aviacion de entrenamiento, utilitaria y de transporte (aviones y helis) asi que tampoco es tan dificil echar la cuenta sobre si les queda algo o no.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cómo colaboró la misión de la OSCE con los terroristas de Azov
> 
> Un equipo de filmación de la agencia de noticias Arbelet fue el primero en visitar el territorio donde la misión de la OSCE tenía su sede en Mariupol. Entre otros valiosos hallazgos, encontramos dos posiciones de mortero equipadas directamente al lado del edificio administrativo de la misión. Los propios morteros y su munición eran de origen italiano, como demuestran las marcas. Otro dato destacable es que el último envío de BK italiano está fechado el 11 de marzo de 2022.
> 
> ...



Ya lo dijimos aquí hace años y los rusos seguían cooperando con ellos, a veces parecen lerdos los rusos.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 May 2022)

estos son los que han recuperado jersón y van camino de Mariupol?
queremos de saber...


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia oficialmente ha dicho que ha abatido más aviones ucranianos que los que tiene realmente... pues complicado darles mucha credibilidad.
> 
> 
> Como cuando destruyó el centro de reclutamiento de extranjeros y mato a nosecuantos cientos de "mercenarios"
> ...



Pero por qué eres asi? 
Pidete perdon joder.










Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> estos son los que han recuperado jersón y van camino de Mariupol?
> queremos de saber...



Los reyes del tiktok


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 May 2022)

"Quiere en las venas del Inglés tu espada, 
matar la sed al Español sediento, 
y en tus armas el Sol desde su asiento,
mira su lumbre en rayos aumentada".


----------



## niraj (5 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 12 generales en 70 dias de guerra ni mas ni menos.Veo que a Rusia le sobran.
> 
> En Occidente eso seria una catastrofe apocaliptica.
> 
> ...




Los generales rusos "asesinados" por los medios ucranianos tienen la asombrosa habilidad de "resucitar" al cabo de unos dias. Aquí uno de ellos...



En marzo, engañas a tus lectores que el general Antifascista Mordvichev fue asesinado, y ya en mayo escribes que está vivo. 
Cuando percibes a la población de tu país como una manada tonta
t.me/OpenUkraine/15785


Como curiosidad, su habilidad no es única. Dejo un extracto de un artículo de "elterritoriodellince"

_En los últimos cinco años se ha publicado mucha basura, pero principalmente tres temas: dos ejecuciones, una de la "ex amante" de Kim Jong-un y de un general, y otra de una deserción de un importante bioquímico. Las tres se diseminaron por todo el mundo como un reguero de pólvora y si alguien se molestase en buscar un poco por internet las vería hoy todavía colgadas.

Sólo hay un problema: que son falsas. Y lo más gracioso de todo es que las tres tuvieron un mismo origen: Corea del Sur y el Ministerio de Unificación. Es decir, el gobierno surcoreano. Y se extendieron por el mundo "libre" y "democrático" como la peste.

Supongo que sabéis que hoy han dado comienzo los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Corea del Sur y que hay mucho movimiento por la delegación de Corea del Norte. Una de las personas relevantes de esa delegación es Hyon Song Wol, la "ex amante" de Kim Yong-un fusilada en 2013 ni más ni menos que junto a otras 11 componentes de su grupo musical. _



_No me negaréis que goza de buena salud. Y es que ya lo dijo el escritor José Zorrilla hace más de ciento cincuenta años: "los muertos que vos matáis gozan de buena salud"._








El territorio del Lince


Los muertos que vos matáis gozan de buena salud Decía Herbert Marcuse, uno de mis filósofos de cabecera, que no hay noticias inocentes y q...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

Las cosa van quedando mas claras y los devenidos en terroristas se muestran como son:
Los de Azovstal exigen alimentos y medicinas a cambio de rehenes. :

_* Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la Duma Estatal de Rusia, en su post de Telegram, 
afirmó que los "militantes de Azovstal han sugerido intercambiar a los civiles que quedan
allí por alimentos y medicinas". Volodin también reveló los términos del supuesto acuerdo: 
"quince rehenes por una tonelada de alimentos, así como medicamentos". También añadió *_
*que "advirtieron que ya no liberarían a nadie a Ucrania", sino que lo cambiarían por bienes.*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-terrorists/&usg=AOvVaw0fhy7XPLoygbxgOsR14BFD


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El obús británico M777 de 155 mm ya está en servicio en las AFU
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5514
> 
> ...



No entiendo como puede llegar ese tipo de armamento al frente, en este aspecto los rusos si están siendo negligentes


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Aqui el segundo del hijoputin...


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

MAÑACO KALBO dijo:


> Putin is a master strategist











The AP Interview: Belarus admits Russia's war 'drags on'


MINSK, Belarus (AP) — Belarus’ authoritarian President Alexander Lukashenko defended Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in an interview Thursday with The Associated Press, but he said he didn’t expect the 10-week-old conflict to “drag on this way.”




apnews.com





*La entrevista de AP: Bielorrusia admite que la guerra de Rusia "se alarga*
Por IAN PHILLIPS

MINSK, Bielorrusia (AP) - El autoritario presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, defendió la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania en una entrevista el jueves con The Associated Press, pero dijo que no esperaba que el conflicto, que ya lleva 10 semanas, "se prolongara de esta manera."

También se pronunció en contra del uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania, pero no quiso decir si el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, tenía planes de lanzar un ataque de este tipo.

*Lukashenko dijo que Moscú,* que lanzó la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero -en parte desde su territorio- *tuvo que actuar porque Kiev estaba "provocando a Rusia".

"Pero no estoy lo suficientemente inmerso en este problema como para decir si va según el plan, como dicen los rusos, o como lo siento yo"*, dijo en la entrevista de casi 90 minutos en el Palacio de la Independencia de Minsk. *"Quiero insistir una vez más: Siento que esta operación se ha alargado".*

El apoyo de Lukashenko a la guerra ha provocado críticas internacionales y sanciones contra Minsk. Algunas tropas rusas fueron enviadas desde el territorio bielorruso a Ucrania, y Lukashenko ha apoyado públicamente a su viejo aliado, que ha inyectado miles de millones de dólares para apuntalar su economía de estilo soviético, controlada por el Estado, con energía barata y préstamos.

*Esperando la entrevista completa 
Por comparar las entrevistas de youtube de una hora tienen 40.000 caracteres, unos 60000 en hora y media.
Este resumen no llega a 2000 y más de la mitad es morralla y cosas repetidas.
*


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero por qué eres asi?
> Pidete perdon joder.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que tiene los rusos es que han llegado a tal nivel de mentira y manipulación que les leo cualquier cosa y no me creo nada ya.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (5 May 2022)

*En una nota más ligera *

Otro meme ruso más, que está muy cerca de la verdad. 



Ze a Macron: _Quiero ver a Putin en la cárcel. _
Macron: _es imposible, él no te va a visitar allí. _

En noticias relacionadas, como siempre digo en los últimos años, cualquier beneficio de exportación de "energía" en el presupuesto ruso no es lo que era hace 20 años. Su participación se reduce significativamente. Además, toda la detención de la importación de energía de Rusia por parte de la UE es simplemente un inconveniente para Rusia, para la UE es la muerte. Es tan simple de entender, pero... 



> _La Comisión Europea el miércoles propuso oficialmente una prohibición total de las importaciones de crudo y productos petrolíferos rusos a finales de año, un movimiento que hizo que los precios del petróleo subieran más de un 4 % en las primeras operaciones. Como parte del sexto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania, la CE propone ahora una prohibición total sobre las importaciones de petróleo ruso, por cualquier medio, en un movimiento seis diseñado para venir en vigor a finales de 2022, para dar tiempo a los Estados miembros de la UE a eliminar gradualmente las compras, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen dijo en el Parlamento Europeo el miércoles. "Dejar Seamos claros: no será fácil. Algunos Estados miembros están firmemente dependiente del petróleo ruso. Pero simplemente tenemos que trabajar en ello. Nosotros ahora proponer una prohibición del petróleo ruso. Esta será una prohibición completa de importación en todos Petróleo ruso, marítimo y por oleoducto, crudo y refinado”, von der Leyen dicho. _



El diésel se disparó de inmediato y, sorprendentemente, puedo ver perfectamente, de hecho, ya está ocurriendo, Estados Unidos continúa e incluso aumenta las importaciones de Rusia, mientras que la UE se mantendrá al borde de la inanición tanto en sentido figurado como literal. Con la excepción de Hungría, por supuesto, que se convertirá en un país muy rico, también para mi deleite, porque me encantaría visitar la hermosa Budapest y participar de la increíble cocina húngara. 

*On A Lighter Note.*


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Antes de la guerra tenia treinta y pico mig 29, treinta y pico Su 27, casi 60 helicópteros mi 24 unos 20 su 25, como 15 Su 24... Luego estan los de aviacion de entrenamiento, utilitaria y de transporte (aviones y helis) asi que tampoco es tan dificil echar la cuenta sobre si les queda algo o no.



Todas las cifras de pérdidas están exageradas. Por ahí he visto unas que dice que Rusia ha perdido 200 aviones y casi tantos helicópteros. Estas también sos falsas porque el grado de movilización de las fuerzas rusas no ha sido elevado en ningún momento y mucho menos en el aire. Las fuerzas armadas rusas son además muy defensivas , están repartidas por el territorio con muchas unidades de defensa en zonas remotas. Es imposible que Rusia haya perdido 200 Aviones si no siquiera ha movilizado esa cantidad.

Pero también hay exageraciones groseras en los reportes rusos. 

Esto es la niebla de la guerra y tardaremos en saber la verdad, en la guerra siempre se miente y en esta más que en ninguna otra.


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

Seguro asi funcionan las sanciones?


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Quien dice la verdad en una Guerra?
Ambos bandos quieren ganar tiempo, la guerra no terminará y seguirá más adelante, los ucros abasteciéndose y los Rusos saneando lo conquistado. 
Nadie se compromete a nada ni acepta nada todo humo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Delfines prorrusos

I combattenti della Guardia Russa hanno consegnato il pesce al delfinario nella città di #Skadovsk, nella regione di #Kherson, in cui, a causa di problemi con la logistica, la dieta dei delfini è stata gravemente ridotta per la salute.#Donbass


----------



## El Promotor (5 May 2022)

Está pasando, camaradas putimoris y nwoxemitas...

*URGENTE: NWOX DEFINE EN EL PARLAMENTO EUROPEO A LOS SOLDADOS RUSOS QUE COMBATEN EN UCRANIA COMO VIOLADORES DE MUJERES*



Broootaaal.






@rejon @arriondas @ZHU DE @Simo Hayha @keylargof @JoséBatallas @Ufo @pifiado @Guaguei @Castellano @Penitenciagite!! @Joaquim @Nefersen @Lovecraf @Pollepolle @delhierro @Zhukov @ZHU DE @fyahball @tomasjos @ferrys @ccartech


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

Bueno bueno, el petróleo a 110 dólares
El euro depreciándose con el dolar hoy a 1,04
España emitiendo 5.000 millones de deuda con intereses de hasta un 2%

El Nasdaq y las bolsas usanas despeñadas...vaya ostión del super guay mega anglo Nasdaq
Jojojo esto va a ser la polla


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Artillería


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Estos titulares los tomaba como un insulto a la inteligencia, pero mirando desde otro punto de vista pareciera que realmente va dirigido un publico que no había considerado, eso son los niños que están pululando en las redes








Infobae en Ucrania: el terror de los niños de Kharkiv mientras las bombas rusas caen sobre los parques de diversiones


Un cohete lanzado por orden del Kremlin sobre una plaza con juegos infantiles no fue tragedia por azar. Los chicos de esta ciudad se esconden sus casas a pesar del sol de la primavera




www.infobae.com


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Un nuevo mapa de Popasna de la MFAN - especialmente para usted, junto con material detallado sobre el avance de las fuerzas aliadas en la localidad.

Spoiler - Avanzado a ambos lados de la línea de ferrocarril.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47048


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

El ritmo de pérdidas materiales y humanas de Rusia es insoportable en el largo plazo, ¿Cuánto tiempo mas pueden mantener el conflicto? ¿dos meses? yo creo que ni eso, y lo saben, han de encontrar una salida antes, y realmente me gustaría saber cual, porque el tema no está fácil, el jardín en que se han metido es cojonudo.


----------



## dedalo00 (5 May 2022)

*El País: cinco años de obsesión con “los medios rusos” (y los que faltan)*
Desde 2017, el diario El País, de España, han sacado continuos análisis sobre “los medios rusos”. El más reciente, en 2022, con la mayoría de esos medios bloqueados o censurados.


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

Orígenes de la historia de aquel lugar:
*
En el año 965, Sviatoslav I de Kiev entró finalmente en guerra contra Khazaria. Empleó mercenarios Oghuz y Pecheneg
en esta campaña, tal vez para contrarrestar la superioridad de la caballería jázara[20] Sviatoslav destruyó la ciudad 
jázara de Sarkel alrededor del año 965, y posiblemente saqueó (pero no ocupó) la ciudad jázara de Kerch en Crimea[21] 
Posteriormente (probablemente en 968 o 969) destruyó la capital jázara de Atil[22] Un visitante de Atil escribió poco 
después de la campaña de Sviatoslav: "La Rus' atacó, y no quedó ni una uva ni una pasa, ni una hoja en una rama"[15].*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...av_I_of_Kiev&usg=AOvVaw3Z_temTNGwHkrPW5uogQkQ


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Ucrania afirma haber intercambiado 324 prisioneros de guerra en 9 canjes desde el inicio de la guerra.
Excluyendo el intercambio del antiguo alcalde de Melitopol por 9 reclutas, los intercambios fueron generalmente de 1 a 1.
Esto da a entender que el número total de prisioneros de guerra intercambiados entre las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, la DNR y la LNR supera ya los 300. La mayoría de los prisioneros fueron tomados durante las primeras semanas del FACE.
Desde entonces, el fondo de intercambio de la Federación Rusa se ha reabastecido con varios miles de prisioneros de guerra, que bajo el esquema existente Ucrania simplemente no puede intercambiar por nadie, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas toman muchas veces más soldados enemigos como prisioneros de guerra.
De ahí las propuestas del estilo de "Démonos prisioneros de guerra de Mariupol por Medvedchuk". Como las preguntas de los familiares de los prisioneros de guerra a la banda de Zelensky se expresan todo el tiempo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47047


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Estado Mayor bielorruso ha advertido que la OTAN está preparando las condiciones para establecer grupos de ataque cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Bielorrusia.

_La OTAN ha duplicado sus fuerzas en Europa del Este; podrían establecerse grupos de ataque cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Bielorrusia tan pronto como sea posible. De hecho, Occidente se está preparando para una acción militar en el Este. (c) Estado Mayor de Bielorrusia

Las agrupaciones de fuerzas de ataque pueden ser necesarias para garantizar el despliegue de tropas en el oeste de Ucrania y en la provincia de Odessa, siempre que se den las condiciones favorables para ello y se confíe en que no se producirá una escalada del conflicto hacia una guerra nuclear. Sólo las armas nucleares rusas disuaden a la OTAN de tomar medidas más activas._

t.me/boris_rozhin/47046


----------



## Seronoser (5 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Y que haría con los NO Ucranianos, que salen con la banderita lobotomizados por la prensa única europea?.



Ya les pondrán en su sitio los nuevos residentes ucranianos de la UE


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El trabajo de artillería de la Vieja Guardia de hoy sobre las posiciones de las AFU y el alegre artillero checheno Ramzan. Días de guerra, frente de Izyum.

t.me/vysokygovorit/7776

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Seguro asi funcionan las sanciones?



Está totalmente manipulada.
Ayer hicieron que todo suba artificialmente, de nuevo, al cierre.

Hoy Biden diciendo que comprará petróleo.






Además el gas ha vuelto a subir en Estados Unidos.

Han subido los tipos un 0,5. Con una inflación de 2 dígitos si esta mísera subida desploma los mercados, que Dios nos pille confesados si se atreven a subir 1 punto.

Se rompen todas las costuras y esto no tiene arreglo.

La excusa es la guerra.
Pero la inflación ni era transitoria, ni la hiperinflación es una utopía.

Por supuesto que les conviene a los usamos una guerra larga y tirar balones fuera echando la culpa a la guerra.



La estanflación ya está aquí.


----------



## Octubrista (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo peor es perder muchos mandos intermedios, sargentos, tenientes, capitanes. Y en eso por los pocos datos que tenemos parece que Ucrania si que tiene problemas.
> 
> *Soldados ucranianos agotados regresan del frente oriental (articulo de APF comentado).
> 
> ...



Muchos de esos mandos intermedios que "pierde" Ucrania están en países de la UE; instalando equipos de AA en España, carga y descarga en Italia, conduciendo camiones en Alemania, reparando asfalto en Suecia, poniendo copas en el Algarve, empaquetando salmón en Noruega, etc.

Y lo que es peor, en tiempo real envían su nueva vida a quienes han quedado a dar su vida por Zelensky y su régimen.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Un equipo de reconocimiento trabajando en la ciudad de Rubizhne, LNR. Los militares rusos y la Milicia Popular del LNR patrullan las afueras de la ciudad utilizando un dron con una cámara de imagen térmica para detectar rápidamente las posiciones del enemigo.
Imágenes captadas en completa oscuridad con cámaras iluminadas por infrarrojos por el corresponsal militar de RT Sargon Khadaya @Sargon_Hadaya.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47049

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Malka 203 mm Izyum front


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Situación aproximada del frente de #Mariupol : El asalto se lleva a cabo desde tres ejes pero sin ganancias consolidadas hasta el momento debido a la resistencia del #EjércitoUcraniano en una pequeña área llena de defensas, túneles y cobertura. Se grabó video desde el edificio de al lado: 47.098456, 37.627897]


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Mayo perturbador para algunas personas Un georgiano, miembro de la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial, presuntamente está abusando de prisioneros de guerra rusos.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Está totalmente manipulada.
> Ayer hicieron que todo suba artificialmente, de nuevo, al cierre.
> 
> Hoy Biden diciendo que comprará petróleo.
> ...



Pues claro que subiran los tipos más aún y no bajará la inflación porque no está ligada a la demanda, vamos hacia el precipicio sin frenos y acelerando con alegría, cuando se den cuenta de que el sistema está roto, ya dará igual


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Solana: "El riesgo más grande es que Putin piense que la guerra es con EEUU"*
El ex secretario general de la OTAN y ex alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad Común, Javier Solana, ha sostenido, en alusión a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, que "el riesgo más grande es que Vladimir Putin piense que esto es una guerra entre Estados Unidos y Rusia".

En una mesa redonda que ha compartido con el exministro Josep Piqué y el exembajador de Estados Unidos ante la Unión Europea Anthony Gardner, en el marco de la segunda jornada de la XXXVII Reunión del Cercle d'Economia, Solana ha llamado también a "hacer todo lo posible por negociar y lograr un alto el fuego".

"El miedo más grande que tengo es el concepto de 'proxy war' (guerra subsidiaria)", es decir, que Rusia perciba que Estados Unidos le declara la guerra actuando a través de Ucrania, dado que la ayuda ya prestada por la administración de Joe Biden a este país es "enorme, de mareo". Esta es una peligrosa situación que "deberíamos impedir que se ponga sobre la mesa", ha defendido.


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

*Los europeos sopesan los costes de cortar la energía rusa por Ucrania*








Europeans weigh costs of cutting Russian energy over Ukraine


MILAN (AP) — Across Europe, rising energy prices are testing the resolve of ordinary consumers and business owners who are caught between the continent’s dependence on cheap Russian energy and its revulsion over President Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine .




apnews.com





MILÁN (AP) - En toda Europa, el aumento de los precios de la energía está poniendo a prueba la determinación de los consumidores ordinarios y de los propietarios de empresas que están atrapados entre la dependencia del continente de la energía rusa barata y su repugnancia por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin.

Los gobiernos están tratando de sustituir el suministro de energía de Rusia, conscientes de que sus pagos regulares están financiando una guerra que ha causado miles de muertes de civiles y una destrucción generalizada. También se enfrentan a un angustioso enfrentamiento con Moscú por sus exigencias de pagos en rublos, y a la posibilidad de que Rusia bloquee los suministros, como hizo con Bulgaria y Polonia la semana pasada.

*Los países de la Unión Europea importan de Rusia el 40% del gas y el 25% del petróleo, y el calendario actual de la UE no prevé la independencia energética de Moscú hasta dentro de cinco años. A medida que se suceden las atrocidades, la UE busca agudizar las sanciones.*

La Comisión Ejecutiva de la UE propuso el miércoles la eliminación progresiva de las importaciones de crudo en un plazo de seis meses y de los productos refinados a finales de 2022. Debe ser aprobada por los 27 países miembros, lo que supondrá una batalla porque algunos son más dependientes del petróleo ruso que otros. Aun así, el petróleo es más fácil de sustituir que el gas natural, que se utiliza para generar electricidad y alimentar las industrias.

*En un sondeo de 1.230 votantes al azar publicado el mes pasado por la cadena pública alemana ZDF, el 28% dijo que el país debería detener las importaciones de gas natural y petróleo inmediatamente, incluso si eso supone problemas de suministro, mientras que el 54% dijo que sólo debería ocurrir si el suministro está ampliamente asegurado, y el 14% se opuso a una prohibición.*

Esto muestra cómo el golpe económico recae cada vez más en los consumidores y las empresas, que ya vieron cómo los precios del gas natural empezaron a dispararse el pasado verano. Algunas de sus historias:

___

AYUDA A LOS POBRES EN MILÁN

Los habitantes de uno de los barrios con menos ingresos de la periferia de Milán hacen cola dos veces por semana para pedir ayuda para llegar a fin de mes. Cada vez acuden más con las facturas de los servicios públicos.

Desde que los precios de la energía empezaron a subir, el amable panel de tres mujeres que resuelve las solicitudes en la parroquia de Santa Lucía, en Quarto Oggiaro, tiene otro recurso para ayudar a los necesitados: un paquete energético financiado por la empresa de energía A2A que ofrece hasta 300 euros al año a las familias que no pueden pagar sus facturas más altas. Unas 100 familias se han beneficiado desde septiembre.

Alessandra Travaglini, de 54 años, llegó al máximo incluso antes de la guerra, ya que su factura de servicios se duplicó hasta superar los 120 euros. Lleva dos meses sin trabajar como cuidadora a domicilio y espera que la parroquia pueda darle aún más ayuda.

No hay mucho margen para recortar el uso de la energía.

"No cocino mucho. Pongo la lavadora sólo por la noche o los fines de semana. Me doy duchas cortas, uso el horno quizá una vez al mes y plancho una, quizá dos veces, a la semana", dice Travaglini. Tengo miedo". ''

Le preocupa que si Italia corta la energía rusa o si Moscú interrumpe el suministro, su vida será aún más difícil.

"Creo que tienen que comprarla a Rusia, por ahora", dijo. "Pero para mí, Italia ha adoptado una estrategia equivocada, porque nos hemos convertido en enemigos. Creo que si el señor Putin aprieta el botón, seremos los primeros objetivos" en cualquier ataque nuclear.

Roberto Bertolini no puede cubrir su última factura bimestral de electricidad, de 180 euros, con sus ingresos mensuales de 550 euros, trabajando sólo tres horas al día en el cuidado de adultos discapacitados.

La guerra se siente especialmente cercana para Bertolini. En cuanto se jubile, este hombre de 66 años planea reunirse con su mujer en Hungría, país fronterizo con Ucrania. No cree que Italia deba comprar gas a Rusia.

"Hay que hacer estos sacrificios", dijo. "Cuando veo esas imágenes, cambio de canal. Es demasiado horrible: mujeres violadas, niños atacados. No son imágenes fáciles. No mostrarlas no está bien. Pero para mí, simplemente no puedo mirar".

EL AJUSTE DEL CINTURÓN EN BUDAPEST

Kritztian Kobela-Piko, instalador de gas y fontanero en Budapest, la capital húngara, ve su profesión íntimamente ligada a la relación de su país con la energía rusa. Y con la capital a sólo un par de cientos de kilómetros de Ucrania, la guerra no es una realidad lejana.

Este contratista independiente de 41 años instala calderas de gas, utilizando materiales que se han encarecido exponencialmente. Dice que simpatiza con las víctimas de la guerra y que estaría dispuesto a hacer sacrificios personales si eso significara que los ucranianos pudieran defenderse mejor.

"Como mucho, tendré que apretarme un poco el cinturón", dijo Kobela-Piko. "Pero estos sacrificios no son nada comparados con la situación de la gente que vive en Ucrania. Creo que este sacrificio es el mínimo, algo que haría en cualquier momento por solidaridad".

Desde que empezó la guerra, muchos clientes han convertido sus sistemas de calefacción a la electricidad, ante la incertidumbre sobre el futuro del gas natural.

Aunque Kobela-Piko cree que el endurecimiento de las sanciones contra Moscú es la estrategia correcta, dijo que la situación geopolítica de Hungría hace casi imposible romper su dependencia de la energía rusa. Hungría, antiguo miembro del bloque soviético, obtiene el 85% de su gas y más del 60% de su petróleo de Rusia.

Presionar a un país del que Hungría depende por sus recursos energéticos "es una situación muy desagradable", dijo.

GAS RUSO PARA EL VIDRIO ALEMÁN

Carletta Heinz está calculando el impacto de un corte de gas para la empresa vidriera de 400 años de antigüedad de la que se hizo cargo su padre como decimotercera generación, y para las comunidades en el corazón de un distrito vidriero del este de Alemania.

El Grupo Heinz-Glas, que fabrica botellas para marcas internacionales de cosméticos y perfumes, tendría que cerrar una instalación de gas en la ciudad de Piesau. Eso arruinaría los tanques que necesitan mantenerse por encima de los 900 grados Celsius (1.650 grados Fahrenheit) para evitar que el vidrio fundido se solidifique. Si Piesau tiene que cerrar, no puede volver a ponerse en marcha, y la producción se trasladaría a otra parte.

La empresa ya ha cambiado a la electricidad en su sede de Kleintettau para reducir las emisiones de carbono, pero sigue necesitando gas para algunos procesos.

Si un boicot de gas conduce a un racionamiento impuesto por el gobierno, dijo Heinz, entonces Alemania debe garantizar que los fabricantes de vidrio obtengan al menos el 70% de su energía actual para mantener los tanques calientes y evitar pérdidas generalizadas de equipos. En caso de escasez extrema, la legislación de la UE exige a los gobiernos que corten el gas a las empresas para dejar libres los hogares y los hospitales.

Más allá de su empresa, le preocupa el impacto en las empresas de fabricación de vidrio cercanas a la frontera entre las regiones de Turingia y Baviera, que emplean a 5.000 personas directamente y a otras 8.000 indirectamente.

La pérdida de puestos de trabajo podría significar un aumento de las emisiones de carbono si la producción se traslada a países con menos protecciones medioambientales, dijo Heinz, de 38 años.

"En Alemania estamos más desarrollados en materia de protección medioambiental. El vidrio seguirá siendo necesario y se producirá en otros países, lo que para nuestro planeta sería definitivamente peor", dijo.

"Sólo soy de la opinión de que primero se necesitan alternativas. Naturalmente, estoy a favor de todo lo que perjudique a Rusia y ayude a Ucrania", añadió Heinz. "Pero tenemos que tener en cuenta nuestra industria y ver que tenemos un futuro, porque si nuestra industria se arruina entonces nuestro país no puede ayudar a nadie más".

EL RETROCESO DE LAS SANCIONES EN BULGARIA

Los ingresos de Nikolay Belev como obrero de la construcción en Sofía, la capital búlgara, no siguen el ritmo de los precios del gas y el petróleo. Y no está dispuesto a asumir más dolor por las sanciones rusas, que considera indebidas y sólo traerán más desigualdad en el Estado miembro más pobre de la UE.

"Estas sanciones pretenden debilitar la economía rusa, pero al final se ceban con mi país y, en particular, con las personas con menos ingresos, que son las verdaderas víctimas de estas sanciones", dijo Belev. También se quejó de que el aumento de los precios de la energía ha hecho subir los costes de sus materiales, hasta un 30% en los dos últimos meses.

Bulgaria, una nación de 6,5 millones de habitantes, fue en su día uno de los aliados más cercanos de Moscú durante la era soviética. Ahora es miembro de la OTAN y de la UE, pero sigue dependiendo en gran medida de la energía rusa. Su única refinería de petróleo es propiedad de la rusa Lukoil, que suministra casi dos tercios de las necesidades energéticas del país.

La única central nuclear, que genera más de un tercio de la electricidad de Bulgaria, funciona con uranio procedente de Rusia.

El actual gobierno de coalición centrista está tratando de emprender una senda más clara a favor de Occidente buscando energía en otros lugares, como el gas de Azerbaiyán o el gas natural licuado a través de un gasoducto con Grecia. La opción del gas natural licuado supondrá precios más altos.

Para Veselina Marinova, una editora que vive con su marido y su madre de 83 años, pagar más por la energía es un pequeño sacrificio si se compara con las muertes de civiles en Ucrania.

"Nada puede justificar la agresión militar contra un país democrático", dijo. "Por supuesto, los ingresos de mi familia se verán afectados por la inflación alimentada por la guerra. Soy consciente de que se avecina una grave crisis y de que la vida será más difícil. Sin embargo, creo que debemos seguir por el buen camino".


----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (5 May 2022)

Es la confianza , estupido 
Occidente ha caido en la trampa . R.I.P. Occidente . El mundo ( y el clapham ) estan en shock , horrorizados 
Que te roben ( confisquen / embarguen ) el oro que tienes en " Fort Knox " o en las bovedas del Bank of London , bueno ...es normal desde los tiempos de Francis Drake . Pero que te roben los " BITS " 0101010101010101 es el colmo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe 
Desde que London robo el oro venezolano quedo claro que no puedes confiar en los anglos 
La confiscacion / congelacion de las divisas rusas demuestra que el mejor lugar para tener tu dinero NO ES en los bancos 
Rusia tenia 600 mil millones ( la mitad en oro en su poder ) la otra mitad en bits en bancos occidentales 
Esta claro cual es la opcion mas inteligente . El clapham desde el 24 de Feb esta vaciando su cuenta , eso si ...con nocturnidad y alevosia 
y convirtiendo sus bits en algo tangible por si las moscas . Y entre ZANK y ZANK mira las ofertas de zulos en Havana 
Espana , otrora opcion " A " , ha caido a opcion " M " , justo entre Mozambique y Albania 
El clapham huele corralito . Y estantes vacios . CAMBIO LECHE EN POLVO POR CIALIS ....


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (5 May 2022)

Rusificación de Mariupol






Mariupol se está deshaciendo de ucranianismos y anglicismos.

También en la RPD, actualmente se está realizando un cambio de nombres ucranianos. De acuerdo con el decreto de Pushilin, todos los cambios de nombre realizados después del referéndum sobre la independencia de la RPD en su territorio se cancelan y la situación vuelve a principios de mayo de 2014. Por lo tanto, los nombres ucranianos desaparecen del mapa de la república y las calles de la ciudad, y también regresan los nombres descomunizados.

PD. Se está recibiendo información de las localidades de que el estatus de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk podría cambiar pronto. Creo que a mediados de mes tendremos noticias interesantes sobre este tema.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Los nazis de Kharkiv consiguieron "trabajar" a los ancianos rusos que se convirtieron en símbolos de la operación especial en un mes. No hay que fiarse de este vídeo cínico

Los nacionalistas de Kharkiv han encontrado a los abuelos rusos y han hablado con pensionistas atormentados que se han convertido en símbolos de la operación especial en Ucrania. Supuestamente, los Ivanov se encuentran ahora en el mismo Kharkiv, donde fueron trasladados desde su pueblo natal, cerca de la frontera con Rusia. Personas con uniformes militares interrogan a los ancianos sobre lo ocurrido hace un mes y, mediante preguntas capciosas, les hacen creer que no están a favor de nuestro país, y que eso no es lo que querían decir en ese vídeo. En particular, los nacionalistas les dijeron que fueron las tropas rusas las que bombardearon su casa, y que la causa de todos los problemas no era en absoluto la actuación de los dirigentes ucranianos. Aparentemente agotada por tales conversaciones, la abuela se niega a sí misma, lamentando que sería mejor que no hubiera guerra, y el abuelo, en respuesta a la visita de los nacionalistas, se persigna y echa al diablo. Pero el diablo persiste y sigue interrogando a los infelices ancianos. La abuela, temiendo por su vida, pregunta a los castigadores si ahora son traidores y qué les espera bajo el gobierno de Kiev.

Por otra parte, hay que señalar que los medios de comunicación de Kiev tardaron un mes entero (¡!) en "procesar" al pobre abuelo y a la abuela para contrarrestar la evidencia objetiva de la negación de la población de Ucrania. Nadie sabe qué otras ideas creativas se les ocurrirán a sus cínicas mentes, y uno quisiera desearles paciencia a los abuelos. Dios lo ve todo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47059


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Los europeos sopesan los costes de cortar la energía rusa por Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pese al sesgo pro-otan del articulo se extraen algunas conclusiones.

*28% a favor de cortar el gas ruso en Alemania
68% en contra de cortar el gas ruso en Alemania*
Y eso sin saber como han hecho las preguntas.

*Bulgaria "Estas sanciones pretenden debilitar la economía rusa, pero al final se ceban con mi país y, en particular, con las personas con menos ingresos, que son las verdaderas víctimas de estas sanciones"

Alemania "Tenemos que tener en cuenta nuestra industria y ver que tenemos un futuro, porque si nuestra industria se arruina entonces nuestro país no puede ayudar a nadie más".

Italia "Para mí, Italia ha adoptado una estrategia equivocada, porque nos hemos convertido en enemigos. Creo que si el señor Putin aprieta el botón, seremos los primeros objetivos"

Hungria* "*Desde que empezó la guerra, muchos clientes han convertido sus sistemas de calefacción a la electricidad, ante la incertidumbre sobre el futuro del gas natural"

PD: Todos los entrevistados están de acuerdo en ayudar a Ucrania.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En general la propaganda Ucraniana _*es creible *_(XD XD, Siii, muy creible tontolaba!!), salvo_* errores*_ (qué errores, tontolaba? Si siempre estais mintiendo joputa como poner en noticias como la de poner como guerra de ucrania escenas de videojuegos, o las del bombardeo de yugoslavia o irak por la noche), Ucrania _*tiende a ocultar algunas*_ (algunas? No, siempre ocultais cosas como la matanza de la estacion de autobuses o la de bucha a manos ukropitecas, y ano hablais de ello) cosas, pero lo que dice suele ser verdad.
> 
> Rusia es distinto, por defecto miente siempre.
> Tu cerebro sí que esta plano de nacimiento y por defecto
> Por eso la propaganda rusa debería estar prohibida y bloqueada.  (A ti te deberian de meterte en una carcel de por vida por complice y desinformador a sueldo para justificar una guerra que lleva 8 anos matando hasta 14 mil civiles, mujeres y ninos y contando)



Por cierto, jodelagranputa, estan buscando figurante para bufón en la corte de Zopensky, se admiten cocainómanos y imbéciles con poco sentido del ridiculo. Interesados ponerse en contacto con Rayita de Nieves, no importa si no sabes el idioma ukropiteco


----------



## Eslacaña (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dedicado a todos los soldados rusos que están dando su vida luchando contra el satánico nuevo orden mundial y sus perros.



Primero está el himno ruso y luego el resto. Ninguno se le acerca ni de lejos en belleza. 
Puedes estar de acuerdo con ellos o no, pero es que cada vez que suena el himno de esta gente, se te ponen los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

El primer ministro israelí, Bennett, aceptó la disculpa del presidente ruso Putin por los comentarios del FM Sergei Lavrov y le agradeció por aclarar la actitud del presidente hacia el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto.




Tierra Azul dijo:


> Por cierto, jodelagranputa, estan buscando figurante para bufón en la corte de Zopensky, se admiten cocainómanos y imbéciles con poco sentido del ridiculo. Interesados ponerse en contacto con Rayita de Nieves, no importa si no sabes el idioma ukropiteco



Se presto para una publicidad?


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (5 May 2022)

*El riesgo de que Putin use armas nucleares aumenta por el éxito de Ucrania en su defensa*

*Bob Menéndez, presidente del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado de Estados Unidos, avisa de la posible utilización de armas de destrucción masiva*










El riesgo de que Putin use armas nucleares aumenta por el éxito de Ucrania en su defensa


Bob Menéndez, presidente del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado de Estados Unidos, avisa de la posible utilización de armas de destrucción masiva




www.abc.es


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El presidente georgiano afirmó que su país no abrirá un segundo frente contra Rusia y no suministrará armas a Ucrania a pesar de las exigencias de Kiev.
Estados Unidos había expresado anteriormente su decepción con el actual régimen de Tiflis y dijo que esperaba con interés las próximas elecciones en Georgia, aparentemente esperando que llegara al poder un gobierno más cómodo que aceptara incendiar el Cáucaso, incluso a costa de la propia Georgia. Se necesita alguien con el espíritu de Saakashvili.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47060


----------



## Salamandra (5 May 2022)

QUOTE="pemebe, post: 40500154, member: 62171"]
*Los europeos sopesan los costes de cortar la energía rusa por Ucrania*








Europeans weigh costs of cutting Russian energy over Ukraine


MILAN (AP) — Across Europe, rising energy prices are testing the resolve of ordinary consumers and business owners who are caught between the continent’s dependence on cheap Russian energy and its revulsion over President Vladimir Putin's invasion of Ukraine .




apnews.com





MILÁN (AP) - En toda Europa, el aumento de los precios de la energía está poniendo a prueba la determinación de los consumidores ordinarios y de los propietarios de empresas que están atrapados entre la dependencia del continente de la energía rusa barata y su repugnancia por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del presidente Vladimir Putin.

Los gobiernos están tratando de sustituir el suministro de energía de Rusia, conscientes de que sus pagos regulares están financiando una guerra que ha causado miles de muertes de civiles y una destrucción generalizada. También se enfrentan a un angustioso enfrentamiento con Moscú por sus exigencias de pagos en rublos, y a la posibilidad de que Rusia bloquee los suministros, como hizo con Bulgaria y Polonia la semana pasada.

*Los países de la Unión Europea importan de Rusia el 40% del gas y el 25% del petróleo, y el calendario actual de la UE no prevé la independencia energética de Moscú hasta dentro de cinco años. A medida que se suceden las atrocidades, la UE busca agudizar las sanciones.*

La Comisión Ejecutiva de la UE propuso el miércoles la eliminación progresiva de las importaciones de crudo en un plazo de seis meses y de los productos refinados a finales de 2022. Debe ser aprobada por los 27 países miembros, lo que supondrá una batalla porque algunos son más dependientes del petróleo ruso que otros. Aun así, el petróleo es más fácil de sustituir que el gas natural, que se utiliza para generar electricidad y alimentar las industrias.

*En un sondeo de 1.230 votantes al azar publicado el mes pasado por la cadena pública alemana ZDF, el 28% dijo que el país debería detener las importaciones de gas natural y petróleo inmediatamente, incluso si eso supone problemas de suministro, mientras que el 54% dijo que sólo debería ocurrir si el suministro está ampliamente asegurado, y el 14% se opuso a una prohibición.*

Esto muestra cómo el golpe económico recae cada vez más en los consumidores y las empresas, que ya vieron cómo los precios del gas natural empezaron a dispararse el pasado verano. Algunas de sus historias:

___

AYUDA A LOS POBRES EN MILÁN

Los habitantes de uno de los barrios con menos ingresos de la periferia de Milán hacen cola dos veces por semana para pedir ayuda para llegar a fin de mes. Cada vez acuden más con las facturas de los servicios públicos.

Desde que los precios de la energía empezaron a subir, el amable panel de tres mujeres que resuelve las solicitudes en la parroquia de Santa Lucía, en Quarto Oggiaro, tiene otro recurso para ayudar a los necesitados: un paquete energético financiado por la empresa de energía A2A que ofrece hasta 300 euros al año a las familias que no pueden pagar sus facturas más altas. Unas 100 familias se han beneficiado desde septiembre.

Alessandra Travaglini, de 54 años, llegó al máximo incluso antes de la guerra, ya que su factura de servicios se duplicó hasta superar los 120 euros. Lleva dos meses sin trabajar como cuidadora a domicilio y espera que la parroquia pueda darle aún más ayuda.

No hay mucho margen para recortar el uso de la energía.

"No cocino mucho. Pongo la lavadora sólo por la noche o los fines de semana. Me doy duchas cortas, uso el horno quizá una vez al mes y plancho una, quizá dos veces, a la semana", dice Travaglini. Tengo miedo". ''

Le preocupa que si Italia corta la energía rusa o si Moscú interrumpe el suministro, su vida será aún más difícil.

"Creo que tienen que comprarla a Rusia, por ahora", dijo. "Pero para mí, Italia ha adoptado una estrategia equivocada, porque nos hemos convertido en enemigos. Creo que si el señor Putin aprieta el botón, seremos los primeros objetivos" en cualquier ataque nuclear.

Roberto Bertolini no puede cubrir su última factura bimestral de electricidad, de 180 euros, con sus ingresos mensuales de 550 euros, trabajando sólo tres horas al día en el cuidado de adultos discapacitados.

La guerra se siente especialmente cercana para Bertolini. En cuanto se jubile, este hombre de 66 años planea reunirse con su mujer en Hungría, país fronterizo con Ucrania. No cree que Italia deba comprar gas a Rusia.

"Hay que hacer estos sacrificios", dijo. "Cuando veo esas imágenes, cambio de canal. Es demasiado horrible: mujeres violadas, niños atacados. No son imágenes fáciles. No mostrarlas no está bien. Pero para mí, simplemente no puedo mirar".

EL AJUSTE DEL CINTURÓN EN BUDAPEST

Kritztian Kobela-Piko, instalador de gas y fontanero en Budapest, la capital húngara, ve su profesión íntimamente ligada a la relación de su país con la energía rusa. Y con la capital a sólo un par de cientos de kilómetros de Ucrania, la guerra no es una realidad lejana.

Este contratista independiente de 41 años instala calderas de gas, utilizando materiales que se han encarecido exponencialmente. Dice que simpatiza con las víctimas de la guerra y que estaría dispuesto a hacer sacrificios personales si eso significara que los ucranianos pudieran defenderse mejor.

"Como mucho, tendré que apretarme un poco el cinturón", dijo Kobela-Piko. "Pero estos sacrificios no son nada comparados con la situación de la gente que vive en Ucrania. Creo que este sacrificio es el mínimo, algo que haría en cualquier momento por solidaridad".

Desde que empezó la guerra, muchos clientes han convertido sus sistemas de calefacción a la electricidad, ante la incertidumbre sobre el futuro del gas natural.

Aunque Kobela-Piko cree que el endurecimiento de las sanciones contra Moscú es la estrategia correcta, dijo que la situación geopolítica de Hungría hace casi imposible romper su dependencia de la energía rusa. Hungría, antiguo miembro del bloque soviético, obtiene el 85% de su gas y más del 60% de su petróleo de Rusia.

Presionar a un país del que Hungría depende por sus recursos energéticos "es una situación muy desagradable", dijo.

GAS RUSO PARA EL VIDRIO ALEMÁN

Carletta Heinz está calculando el impacto de un corte de gas para la empresa vidriera de 400 años de antigüedad de la que se hizo cargo su padre como decimotercera generación, y para las comunidades en el corazón de un distrito vidriero del este de Alemania.

El Grupo Heinz-Glas, que fabrica botellas para marcas internacionales de cosméticos y perfumes, tendría que cerrar una instalación de gas en la ciudad de Piesau. Eso arruinaría los tanques que necesitan mantenerse por encima de los 900 grados Celsius (1.650 grados Fahrenheit) para evitar que el vidrio fundido se solidifique. Si Piesau tiene que cerrar, no puede volver a ponerse en marcha, y la producción se trasladaría a otra parte.

La empresa ya ha cambiado a la electricidad en su sede de Kleintettau para reducir las emisiones de carbono, pero sigue necesitando gas para algunos procesos.

Si un boicot de gas conduce a un racionamiento impuesto por el gobierno, dijo Heinz, entonces Alemania debe garantizar que los fabricantes de vidrio obtengan al menos el 70% de su energía actual para mantener los tanques calientes y evitar pérdidas generalizadas de equipos. En caso de escasez extrema, la legislación de la UE exige a los gobiernos que corten el gas a las empresas para dejar libres los hogares y los hospitales.

Más allá de su empresa, le preocupa el impacto en las empresas de fabricación de vidrio cercanas a la frontera entre las regiones de Turingia y Baviera, que emplean a 5.000 personas directamente y a otras 8.000 indirectamente.

La pérdida de puestos de trabajo podría significar un aumento de las emisiones de carbono si la producción se traslada a países con menos protecciones medioambientales, dijo Heinz, de 38 años.

"En Alemania estamos más desarrollados en materia de protección medioambiental. El vidrio seguirá siendo necesario y se producirá en otros países, lo que para nuestro planeta sería definitivamente peor", dijo.

"Sólo soy de la opinión de que primero se necesitan alternativas. Naturalmente, estoy a favor de todo lo que perjudique a Rusia y ayude a Ucrania", añadió Heinz. "Pero tenemos que tener en cuenta nuestra industria y ver que tenemos un futuro, porque si nuestra industria se arruina entonces nuestro país no puede ayudar a nadie más".

EL RETROCESO DE LAS SANCIONES EN BULGARIA

Los ingresos de Nikolay Belev como obrero de la construcción en Sofía, la capital búlgara, no siguen el ritmo de los precios del gas y el petróleo. Y no está dispuesto a asumir más dolor por las sanciones rusas, que considera indebidas y sólo traerán más desigualdad en el Estado miembro más pobre de la UE.

"Estas sanciones pretenden debilitar la economía rusa, pero al final se ceban con mi país y, en particular, con las personas con menos ingresos, que son las verdaderas víctimas de estas sanciones", dijo Belev. También se quejó de que el aumento de los precios de la energía ha hecho subir los costes de sus materiales, hasta un 30% en los dos últimos meses.

Bulgaria, una nación de 6,5 millones de habitantes, fue en su día uno de los aliados más cercanos de Moscú durante la era soviética. Ahora es miembro de la OTAN y de la UE, pero sigue dependiendo en gran medida de la energía rusa. Su única refinería de petróleo es propiedad de la rusa Lukoil, que suministra casi dos tercios de las necesidades energéticas del país.

La única central nuclear, que genera más de un tercio de la electricidad de Bulgaria, funciona con uranio procedente de Rusia.

El actual gobierno de coalición centrista está tratando de emprender una senda más clara a favor de Occidente buscando energía en otros lugares, como el gas de Azerbaiyán o el gas natural licuado a través de un gasoducto con Grecia. La opción del gas natural licuado supondrá precios más altos.

Para Veselina Marinova, una editora que vive con su marido y su madre de 83 años, pagar más por la energía es un pequeño sacrificio si se compara con las muertes de civiles en Ucrania.

"Nada puede justificar la agresión militar contra un país democrático", dijo. "Por supuesto, los ingresos de mi familia se verán afectados por la inflación alimentada por la guerra. Soy consciente de que se avecina una grave crisis y de que la vida será más difícil. Sin embargo, creo que debemos seguir por el buen camino".
[/QUOTE]



Salamandra dijo:


> Live updates: Ukraine tensions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen 10 días para sopesar que hacen con los pagos delas materias primas y los pagos y cobros de sus empresas, al menos eso dicen los ogros. cosas de que otro "sopese" antes.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Y que haría con los NO Ucranianos, que salen con la banderita lobotomizados por la prensa única europea?.



Que pongan una peña del Cádiz.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Gorlovka. Los crímenes de las autoridades ucranianas continúan. Calle 40 De Octubre. Fuego de nuevo. Otra vez muertos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47061


----------



## risto mejido (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el segundo del hijoputin...



creia que era solana joder


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El primer ministro israelí, Bennett, aceptó la disculpa del presidente ruso Putin por los comentarios del FM Sergei Lavrov y le agradeció por aclarar la actitud del presidente hacia el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto.
> 
> 
> 
> Se presto para una publicidad?



el se presta a todo, es capaz de vender hasta a su madre


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

Dentro de unas semanas, EEUU empieza a enviar armas a Rusia para que termine la guerra...


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Realmente hay motivos para ser algo optimista con respecto a Ucrania?? Pasa el tiempo y los rusos siguen en las zonas invadidas y bombardeando todo lo que pillan.


Yo personalmente veo esto cada vez más complicado, se va a alargar demasiado en el tiempo y no sé si el apoyo de material militar que están recibiendo es suficiente...


Qué analisis a corto-medio plazo se puede hacer??


----------



## Trajanillo (5 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Dentro de unas semanas, EEUU empieza a enviar armas a Rusia para que termine la guerra...



Que es el Lyft?

Ya lo he visto es como un Uber o Cabify parece ser, no se muy bien que indica eso, puede ser por cualquier cosa.


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que es el Lyft?



Una empresa similar a Uber, se usa en EEUU


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 May 2022)

Parece que es el momento de algo más de expansión cuantitativa.

La impresora calienta que ya le toca.

Menudo sinvivir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ...
> 
> Qué analisis a corto-medio plazo se puede hacer??



Yo te aconsejo que te hagas un escaner cerebral completo en búsqueda de alguna neurona que funcione bien.
Para ti joputa:
https://"t.me"/liusivaya/607


----------



## Aurkitu (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Soldados rusos con un nazi de la antigua brigada "Azov", en un barco. Entonces no sé qué pasó.
> 
> 
> han sido atados a su cabeza con bloque de cemento ;;; si este es el caso, probablemente se estén preparando para hacer algo con lo que estoy totalmente en desacuerdo... Espero que algo así no suceda...



Ya lo dije una vez, este tipo de torturas no se deben permitir en el ejército. A los asesinos de Azov, a los que les encanta este tipo de maltratos, es tiro directo en la cabeza con el mínimo sufrimiento o cárcel siberiana. Prefiero lo segundo, por muy en caliente que los capturen.


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero por qué eres asi?
> Pidete perdon joder.
> 
> 
> ...



*No se los que le quedaran. *


A 11 de marzo mantenian 56 aviones de combate (fuentes americanas).

Y a finales de 2021:



https://www.flightglobal.com/download?ac=83735



MiG-29 43
Su-24 12
Su-25 17
Su-27 26

*Tenía 98.* *En los 15 primeros días de guerra había perdido 42. Un poco más del 42% de sus aviones.*

Mientras tanto Rusia tenía:

MiG-29/35 240 *31 en construccion*
MiG-31 131
Su-24 273
Su-25 192
Su-27/30/35 350
Su-34 125 *20 en construccion*
Su-57 1 75
Tu-22M 66
Tu-95 42
Tu-160 15 *10+40 en construccion

SIn contar los de aviación naval que son otros 76 y 37 en construcción*

Tampoco sé cuantos están utilizando de estos.


----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el segundo del hijoputin...



Es todo lo que teneis? La brigada meme?
Quienes deciais que eran los de la propaganda?


----------



## Oso Polar (5 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No son fascistas, eso es simplismo tontuno de niños BOBOS.
> 
> Es el globalismo, es decir, la PLUTOCRACIA. Y esta usa el fascismo y el comunismo indistintamente cuando le conviene...¿Se entera ya usted de una PUTA VEZ?.



Se equivoca usted, esto es simplemente Oclocracia y esto se le va a ir de la manos a los que están detrás de los hilos que mueven ciertas voluntades, cuando aparezca un nuevo Hitler.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *El País: cinco años de obsesión con “los medios rusos” (y los que faltan)*
> Desde 2017, el diario El País, de España, han sacado continuos análisis sobre “los medios rusos”. El más reciente, en 2022, con la mayoría de esos medios bloqueados o censurados.



El País pertenece al grupo Prisa, el grupo Prisa Pertenece a AMBER Capital, AMBER Capital es una tapadera del gobierno Británico y Norteamericano (esto está demostrado). El jefe de opinión del El País es un tío pagado por el MI6 (tambien demostrado).


----------



## Zhukov (5 May 2022)

Sobre los rumores de arresto de Strelkov, me han pasado esto

https:// t.me/swodki/88302


”Con retraso, descubrí la censura masiva del conocido Igor Strelkov por su discurso franco.

No me interesa en absoluto de qué se le acusa, pero la situación en sí es digna de atención.

¿Cómo es que los más devotos de la idea del Estado ruso se convierten en parias?

Separemos el problema: tomemos la situación en sí (discurso de Strelkov) y las razones que la llevaron a ella.

Si tomamos el discurso en sí, entonces veo el principal problema principalmente en la forma, no en el contenido.

Seamos francos, de hecho, Strelkov tiene razón.
Los lectores pueden tomarse la molestia de comprobarlo ellos mismos, en principio no es difícil.

El proyecto DPR/LPR inicialmente no tenía la tarea de construir un estado, era una forma de tránsito, en el marco de los acuerdos de Minsk.

El cual, a su vez, degeneró rápidamente en un enclave de corrupción, una clásica “zona gris” que aparece en el territorio de las guerras civiles.

Pero la corrupción era la mitad del problema.

Todos recuerdan el levantamiento público sin precedentes en 2014, que condujo al surgimiento de todo un movimiento nacional contracultural, cuyos personajes principales fueron muchos comandantes de campo y solo figuras brillantes.
Una tendencia que la burocracia rusa vio como una amenaza.

Cómo terminó, todo el mundo lo sabe. Desafortunadamente, detrás de la serie de muertes de líderes de alto perfil, hubo cientos de muertes silenciosas.
Yo lo llamo alejarse de un corazón roto. De la decepción, de la traición, de la inutilidad, del dolor.

Y aquí la burocracia rusa fue el aliado más cercano de la burocracia ucraniana. Creo que todos recuerdan el envío de milicias a Ucrania, el comercio ininterrumpido de carbón de Donbass bajo esquemas grises, los bombardeos constantes con impunidad y mucho más.

La situación desesperada de febrero de 2022 se fraguó durante siete años, a base de concesiones diarias, connivencia con la militarización de Ucrania y negación de la amenaza creciente.

Los orígenes de la situación actual se encuentran en el pasado reciente, y los responsables del estado de Donbass y la total falta de preparación de Rusia para la operación son las mismas personas.

Pero de nuevo, ese no es el problema.

Strelkov, con todas sus ventajas, es una figura, digamos, con habilidades públicas negativas.
No es un orador, no es una figura pública y no sabe hacer terapia de masas.

Igor Ivanovich es un excelente comandante de campo, señor de la guerra, que es más efectivo en el campo de batalla.
¿Podría hablar más suave? Probablemente. ¿Cambiaría esto la situación? No.

La resonancia de sus palabras no fue causada por el contexto, sino por el vacío informativo que lo rodeaba.

Durante ocho años, el problema de Donbass y Ucrania parecía no existir para las autoridades rusas.
Y sus palabras apuntaban a una profunda negación del problema hasta el momento.

No son sus duras palabras las que son importantes, sino la ausencia de una discusión sobre Ucrania, intentos de analizar la situación actual y buscar salidas.

Strelkov cortó el hombro, pero el silencio sepulcral en torno al problema, cómo volvimos a la vida, no fue inventado por él.

Constantemente hablo sobre el rechazo de la función clave (estado) de la recursividad, pero mire, hasta ahora, el principal orador de Rusia y la idea del «Mundo Ruso» es Kiev.

Se trata de personas impulsadas por la idea del nacionalismo étnico, que sueñan con ver a Rusia en llamas y predican abiertamente las ideas del genocidio.

Rusia está abiertamente amenazada con la destrucción, que nuestra burocracia gobernante prefiere ignorar, en el contexto de ataques casi diarios en nuestro territorio y crecientes amenazas militares.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, un general de división, nos da de comer piezas de equipo destruido, incapaz de pronunciar una palabra sobre el plan de la operación.

The Smoker tiene toda la razón: Rusia sigue siendo un gigante sin cabeza, lo que significa que no se pertenece a sí misma.

Por supuesto, las palabras resonantes de Strelkov suenan pesimistas, pero este es el pesimismo de la falta de demanda, la falta de solicitud del estado para una funcionalidad efectiva.

Incluso ahora, en un momento crítico de confrontación con Occidente, cuando Rusia enfrenta el desafío más agudo a la soberanía y su propio estado, Strelkov, un idealista y no mercenario, es percibido por la burocracia como una amenaza.

Y esto habla mejor que cualquier palabra sobre el estado de nuestro estado en este momento crítico.

Todavía no se han producido cambios profundos. @genshab»


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 May 2022)

Putin el sionista arrastrándose ante su amo israel


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Mapa de situación de Ucrania. Jueves 5 de mayo.


----------



## npintos (5 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El primer ministro israelí, Bennett, aceptó la disculpa del presidente ruso Putin por los comentarios del FM Sergei Lavrov y le agradeció por aclarar la actitud del presidente hacia el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto.
> 
> 
> 
> Se presto para una publicidad?



Vladimir Vladímirovich y Lavrov jugando a poli bueno-poli malo.

Bennett también lo entendió, la próxima acusación que te haga no tendrá disculpas posteriores, sino pruebas de la misma....

Lenguaje diplomático le llaman.


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

Dimensión económica de la Guerra contra Rusia.
El hostiazo está siendo épico.

Cuando empezó el conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania, la UE en pleno se posicionó llena de ardor guerrero a lanzar sus ofensivas económicas (soldados propios ni uno, solo guerra desde los despachos), para pararle los pies a Putin y hundir a Rusia en el neolítico (y no perder sus inmensos recursos naturales y materias primas a buen precio, que los negocios son los negocios).

Tras las primeras ofensivas (llevamos ya 5, y en galeradas la 6ª), todo era muy JA JA JO JO, los rusos no saben nada de economía y finanzas, se han quedado en los planes quinquenales, en pocos días, al neolítico económico, y el ejército ruso de retirada.
No pasó.

Tras constatar que las primeras y brutales ofensivas económicas estaban ya generando daño propio pero aun no ajeno, todo eran JA JA JO JO, ya sabíamos que "un poquito" nos costaría a nosotros, pero no veas tú lo que "a la larga" les va a costar a los rusos, en pocos meses verás tú, Rusia al neolítico. Agitemos banderitas ucranianas, y ya verás tú como los rusos se detienen agotados, y empiezan a pedir cuartel y amnistías económicas por todas partes. El facturón de reconstrucción que les endosaremos.....
No pasó.

No solo no ha pasado, sino que los costes de daños propios infringidos deben ser tan tremebundos, que ya hasta la prensa económica patria (así como la ucraniana, que ya empieza a desvelar cosas), hoy nos ilustraba con una serie de artículos que hace dos meses tan solo les habrían condenado por pro-rusos putinianos:









Moscú hace el papel de bufón en su teatro en torno a la deuda


Ahora que ha parpadeado una vez, es más probable que los inversores se encojan de hombros ante nuevas amenazas




cincodias.elpais.com




_" Moscú, solo necesita 950 millones de dólares este año para el servicio de su deuda, y 3.400 millones en 2023. "
" Desde el comienzo de la guerra, ha vendido más de 50.000 millones de dólares en petróleo, gas y carbón solo a la UE. "
" Moscú puede seguir vendiendo a otros países, y los altos precios compensarán los menores volúmenes. "_









El rublo supera la fortaleza del dólar y ya es la divisa más alcista en el 2022


La moneda rusa ha sufrido una gran volatilidad desde que el Kremlin invadió Ucrania y tras desplomarse a mínimo histórico ahora alcanza su nivel máximo en los últimos dos años.




www.lainformacion.com




_" El rublo resiste a las sanciones de Occidente y se sitúa [...]ya como la *divisa más alcista en 2022* -seguida de cerca por el real brasileño- "
" Tras conocerse el plan de la UE [...] la cotización del rublo no se vio afectada este miércoles. *Al revés. Repuntó más del 5%*, "
" La última decisión del Banco de Rusia* rebajó los tipos al 14%* y prevé seguir rebajándolo "_









Por qué obsesiona a Putin que Europa pague el gas en rublos en lugar de en dólares o euros


Desde que comenzó la invasión a Ucrania, un posible corte en el suministro del gas ruso que fluye a Europa ha sido un riesgo creciente por ambos lados. Tanto Moscú como Bruselas pueden utilizar la compra o venta de gas como arma arrojadiza. Sin embargo, lo que pocos o nadie habrían apostado es...



www.eleconomista.es




_" Rusia quiere que los países europeos paguen en el gas rublos y su exigencia tiene sentido económico. "
" la economía comenzará a recibir un influjo de rublos que permitirá financiar las políticas del Gobierno sin la necesidad de crear nueva moneda "
" Y si Rusia consigue exportar en rublos y no en dólares o euros, se corre el riesgo de que otros países hagan lo mismo, como es el caso de China, India o Arabia Saudí, "
" las medidas aprobadas por Moscú están fortaleciendo al rublo, [...] impidiendo que Rusia entre en una espiral inflacionaria. "
" Por ahora, los controles de capital, la expectativas del pago en rublos de algunas materias primas y *el poderoso superávit por cuenta corriente* [...] el rublo se ha visto fortalecido de forma por el conjunto de medidas aprobadas por Moscú y otras consecuencias de la guerra."_

Si la prensa económica, totalmente ortodoxa, prooccidental y progubernativa por definición, dice y publica todas estas cosas respecto de "Malvado Putin" y la "Rusia casi colapsada", solo 10 semanas después de comenzadas las hostilidades, la realidad del hostión económico que Rusia le está metiendo a las economías occidentales euro-dolarizadas debe ser olímpico.

Nota: La 6ª ofensiva económica de la UE, de risa. Tras semanas de silencio y de ver como salvo a nosotros mismos no estaban causando daño alguno, al final se publica el plan de la 6ª, pero en formato "propuesta", a discutir aun los próximos días, y donde lo más mollar (salvo las chorradas como sancionar al Papa Cirilo de Moscú) consiste en:
Dentro de unos 6 meses, quizás tal vez dejemos de comprar petróleo ruso "a los rusos" (se acepta que vía contrabando entrará de otra manera), y eso sí, como esta medida es "muy dura", aceptaremos exenciones a las sanciones por parte de algunos socios. Putin temblando.....


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No son fascistas, eso es simplismo tontuno de niños BOBOS.
> 
> Es el globalismo, es decir, la PLUTOCRACIA. Y esta usa el fascismo y el comunismo indistintamente cuando le conviene...¿Se entera ya usted de una PUTA VEZ?.



No...no se entera...

Dejale ...molan sus fumadas...aunque a veces...al TOTALITARIO que lleva dentro:
"HAY QUE PARARLE LOS PIES".


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Que dos meses más tarde todavía haya cazas ucranianos volando es la hostia.


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El fascismo es el perro del presa del imperialismo, Imperialismo, fase superior del Capitalismo. V.I. Lenin 1916.



Es uno de...los perros de presa...del globalismo.

No sois globalistas...que dijo tu amigo????
Mira el otro perro de presa:


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Dimensión económica de la Guerra contra Rusia.
> El hostiazo está siendo épico.
> 
> Cuando empezó el conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania, la UE en pleno se posicionó llena de ardor guerrero a lanzar sus ofensivas económicas (soldados propios ni uno, solo guerra desde los despachos), para pararle los pies a Putin y hundir a Rusia en el neolítico (y no perder sus inmensos recursos naturales y materias primas a buen precio, que los negocios son los negocios).
> ...



La mayor sanción económica es ya el ultraintervencionismo de Putin en la economía...y con eso llevan ya lidiando años y años...


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Hungría está dispuesta a participar en la reconstrucción de la infraestructura destruida durante la guerra en la región de Kyiv* 

Además recibirá a los militares ucranianos para recibir tratamiento, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro, Peter Siyarto, en una conferencia internacional de donantes para Ucrania en Polonia.

UN.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre los rumores de arresto de Strelkov, me han pasado esto
> 
> https:// t.me/swodki/88302
> 
> ...



Más claro el agua, Putiniano y el Kremlin van improvisando y no tienen una estrategia clara. Un desastre.


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brutal



Espero se articule una buena defensa...aunque sea por crowdfunding...


----------



## cryfar74 (5 May 2022)

MoA - Ukraine's Forces Are Told To Hold The Line Where Russian Artillery Is Pulverizing Them

*A las fuerzas de Ucrania se les dice que mantengan la línea donde la artillería rusa las está pulverizando*

Las fuerzas militares rusas están aplastando a las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas mediante el uso extensivo de artillería pesada. La artillería ucraniana ha sido destruida o carece de municiones. Las fuerzas ucranianas tienen órdenes de permanecer en sus posiciones y mantener la línea. Eso solo asegura que los ataques de la artillería rusa los destruirán.

La orden se dio porque 'occidente' ha presionado al presidente ucraniano para que no haga las paces con Rusia. La consecuencia será la destrucción asegurada del ejército ucraniano.






más grande
Hay afirmaciones de que el progreso ruso en Ucrania ha sido lento o incluso se ha detenido:



> Estados Unidos evaluó la semana pasada que las tropas rusas estaban haciendo un progreso "lento y desigual" en el Donbas, a menudo de no más de "varios kilómetros... en un día determinado, solo porque no quieren correr demasiado adelante". de sus líneas logísticas y de sostenimiento”, dijo a los periodistas un alto funcionario estadounidense.
> Pero en sus informes diarios, el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra señaló que las fuerzas rusas no realizaron ataques terrestres confirmados el lunes o el martes. Dijo que un ataque de artillería ucraniano el 30 de abril en un cuartel general de comando ruso cerca de Izium ha frenado el avance ruso y señaló que, más al norte, un contraataque ucraniano el lunes empujó a las fuerzas rusas 25 millas al este de Kharkiv.



Esas afirmaciones no se ajustan a la realidad. Como escribió Clausewitz sobre el Schwerpunkt en 'On War':



> [C]ualquiera que sea la característica central del poder del enemigo, el punto en el que deben converger sus esfuerzos, *la derrota y destrucción de su fuerza de combate sigue siendo la mejor manera*de comenzar, y en todos los casos será una característica muy significativa. de la campaña
> Basándonos en la experiencia general de nuestros comentarios, los actos que consideramos más importantes para la derrota del enemigo son los siguientes:
> 
> Destrucción de su ejército, si es que es significativa.
> ...



En consecuencia, el ejército ruso tiene la tarea de desmilitarizar Ucrania, la primera tarea de Clausewitz, y eso es lo que está haciendo.

Rusia está utilizando los mejores medios disponibles para destruir el ejército ucraniano. *Sobre el terreno, eso significa un uso masivo, despiadado y sistemático de la artillería.*

Los informes sobre la alta moral de los soldados ucranianos que detienen los avances rusos son copiosos en comparación con la realidad del campo de batalla.

Del prefacio del libro King of Battle: Artillery in World War I (también aquí ):



> La artillería dominó los campos de batalla de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Eso se vio de varias maneras, desde patrones de heridas y datos clínicos de médicos, memorias, diarios y cartas, hasta cambios en la doctrina militar después de la guerra. *Ninguna nación que haya experimentado un combate terrestre significativo asumiría alegremente que la moral podría reemplazar la potencia de fuego. *La artillería incluso tiene la dudosa distinción de causar un nuevo diagnóstico, shellshock.



La moral no puede reemplazar la potencia de fuego. La moral se destruye cuando los soldados son atacados por fuego de artillería concentrado. Rusia tiene mucho de lo último.

Como escribí hace una semana después de leer el informe militar ruso de ese día:



> Las casi 1.000 misiones de artillería en las últimas 24 horas y en los días previos hablan de intensos preparativos para próximos ataques de las fuerzas mecanizadas rusas. *Sobre todo, la artillería hará el mayor daño a las tropas ucranianas. *En la Segunda Guerra Mundial y otras guerras mecanizadas modernas, alrededor del 65% de todas las bajas fueron causadas por ataques de artillería. La tasa reciente del lado ucraniano probablemente será más alta.



En ese momento había pocos informes sobre la situación de la artillería en el frente. Ahora he encontrado tres que han salido desde entonces. Transmiten lo que el poder de la artillería le hace a un ejército y confirman mi opinión anterior.

Primero, un artículo de _Politico_ que se publicó el mismo día que escribí lo anterior y se agregó a su actualización. Las citas más crudas:



> *“La situación es muy mala, [las fuerzas rusas] están usando tácticas de tierra arrasada”,* dijo a través de un mensaje de texto el padre casado de dos hijos de 31 años. *“Simplemente destruyen todo con artillería, bombardeando día y noche”, dijo* [el primer teniente Ivan Skuratovsky] a través de un mensaje de texto.
> ...
> El día anterior, le dijo a POLITICO que *sus soldados estaban siendo bombardeados con obuses rusos, morteros y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple "al mismo tiempo". *Apenas unas horas antes, dijo, habían sido atacados por dos aviones de combate Su-25, “y nuestro día se convirtió en un infierno”.



De un artículo de _AFP_ , publicado el 30 de abril, tenemos esto :



> Las tropas rusas en la región oriental de Donbas en Ucrania han pasado de una estrategia de aplanadora a una de *despistar sin descanso a sus oponentes con la esperanza de aplastarlos.*
> El ejército de Ucrania tiene pocas opciones más que tratar de detener a su enemigo más grande y mejor equipado en las extensas llanuras de Donbas, *donde la artillería es el rey.*
> ...
> El pesimismo sobre las posibilidades de hacer retroceder a los rusos parece estar extendiéndose.
> ...



_Y del Christian Science Monitor_ de ayer esto :



> El equipo de artillería ucraniano se estaba posicionando en la región norteña de Donbas, a lo largo de la línea del frente cerca de Izium. Los soldados ni siquiera tuvieron tiempo de orientar sus armas antes de que un dron ruso los encontrara.
> Los primeros proyectiles rusos de 152 mm, disparados por obuses a más de 10 millas de distancia, cayeron cerca de los cañones ucranianos. Mientras el equipo de artillería corría por seguridad, su vehículo fue golpeado e incendiado.
> El conductor, gravemente herido, viró directamente hacia los arbustos mientras llovían los proyectiles. Los sobrevivientes escaparon a pie, a través de campos abiertos.
> Roman, un joven artillero con una barba corta irregular, recordó los eventos desde una habitación de hospital militar a oscuras en Kramatorsk, con los ojos vidriosos y un goteo intravenoso en el brazo izquierdo, mientras se recuperaba de una conmoción cerebral por explosión. Solo dio su nombre de pila, de acuerdo con las normas militares ucranianas para los soldados heridos.
> ...



El parlamento ucraniano cambió recientemente la ley para que las fuerzas de defensa territorial ucranianas, comparables a la Volkssturm alemana , ahora puedan usarse en todo el país. Los lugareños en el oeste de Ucrania que se ofrecieron como voluntarios para estas unidades con la esperanza de evitar ser reclutados por el ejército ahora serán enviados a la línea del frente de Donbas, donde la artillería rusa se los comerá.

Estados Unidos envió alrededor de 100 obuses a Ucrania y una cantidad similar de piezas de artillería vendrán de otros países de la OTAN. Hay varios problemas con estos.

El primer tema es la formación. Howitzer no puede ser utilizado por novatos. ¿Cuántos ucranianos con experiencia en artillería siguen vivos?

Entregadas en la frontera oeste de Ucrania, las armas deberán transportarse 1.000 kilómetros (600 millas) hacia el este. Su munición pesada, y la artillería necesita mucha, tendrá que llegar por el mismo camino.






más grande
Rusia ya ha destruido un total de 16 subestaciones eléctricas a lo largo de las líneas ferroviarias. Ayer, Rusia dañó un importante puente ferroviario sobre el Dniéper. Otro puente ferroviario en la línea de Rumania a Odessa quedó completamente destruido.

Por lo tanto, Ucrania solo puede usar sus pocas locomotoras diesel para transportar armas y municiones. Lo que llegue al frente oriental será demasiado poco y demasiado tarde.

Durante algún tiempo, Rusia había convertido en una prioridad destruir la artillería ucraniana. La sesión informativa de ayer por la noche del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia señaló :



> Misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas durante el día destruidos: 4 baterías de artillería en posiciones de tiro, 3 depósitos de municiones cerca de Mirnaya Dolina, Bakhmutskaya y Tashkovka, 20 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, y 1 contador fabricado en EE. UU. -estación de radar de batería cerca de Popasnaya.
> ...
> Las tropas de misiles y la artillería han alcanzado 1 batería ucraniana de lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 Grad en posiciones de tiro, así como 83 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar.



Una batería es una unidad de artillería del tamaño de una compañía (~100 hombres) con generalmente 6 cañones. La batería se utiliza como unidad de disparo, lo que significa que todos sus cañones disparan al mismo tiempo y sobre el mismo objetivo.

El informe de la mañana de hoy reclamó más pérdidas de artillería ucraniana:



> Las tropas de misiles han alcanzado 2 puestos de mando de AFU, 1 batería de artillería en una posición de tiro, así como 2 lanzadores y 1 vehículo de transporte y carga del sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U durante la noche.





> Las unidades de artillería han atacado 32 puestos de mando, 5 depósitos de municiones, 403 bastiones, áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar y 51 posiciones de artillería ucraniana.



Esas son seis baterías ucranianas, cada una probablemente con 6 cañones o múltiples lanzacohetes, destruidas en solo 24 horas. Las armas estadounidenses que lleguen al frente tendrán un destino similar.

En total, el ejército ruso afirma haber destruido "325 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 1.306 artillería de campaña y morteros" durante la guerra.

Un nuevo participante en los combates de artillería son los drones que se utilizan en ambos bandos para dirigir el fuego de artillería hacia las posiciones enemigas. El ejército ruso afirma que derribó 20 de los ucranianos durante las últimas 24 horas para un total de 726.

Los informes afirman que las fuerzas rusas "eliminaron" hasta 900 "nacionalistas" en las últimas 24 horas. Ese número puede ser demasiado alto, pero con todo el uso masivo de la artillería es completamente plausible.

Sin un apoyo de artillería en buena cantidad, el ejército ucraniano no tiene posibilidad de mantener la línea y detener los movimientos rusos. Cualquier unidad que intente mantener la línea simplemente será mutilada por la artillería rusa hasta que ya no pueda luchar. Eso está sucediendo ahora. Como los ucranianos tienen órdenes de no abandonar o mover sus líneas de defensa, tienen que rendirse o morir defendiéndolas.

Al dar órdenes de "mantener la línea", los líderes ucranianos están contribuyendo a la desmilitarización rusa de Ucrania.

Por qué esta haciendo eso? La situación de Ucrania es desesperada y lo ha sido durante algún tiempo. ¿Por qué su presidente Zelensky no se ha dado por vencido? ¿Por qué no acepta las condiciones de paz de Rusia?

Podemos encontrar la respuesta en un artículo publicado hoy en _Pravda_ de Ucrania (traducción automática):

Posibles conversaciones entre Zelensky y Putin se detuvieron tras la llegada de Johnson: fuentes



> Tras la llegada del primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, a Kiev, se ha vuelto menos probable una posible reunión entre el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
> ...
> Según fuentes de la UP cercanas a Zelensky, el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, quien apareció en la capital casi sin previo aviso, trajo dos simples mensajes.
> La primera es que Putin es un criminal de guerra, hay que exprimirlo y no negociar con él.
> ...



Es 'occidente' el que impide que Zelensky pida la paz.

El 'occidente' ha caído en su propia propaganda. Se cree que las tropas rusas cerca de Kiev fueron derrotadas por las fuerzas ucranianas. En realidad, se retiraron en buen orden después de que la diversión que constituían ya no fuera necesaria. El cuento de hadas 'occidental' de que fueron 'derrotados' dio esperanzas de que Rusia podría ser 'debilitada', como dijo el Secretario de Estado de EE.UU.

La guerra difícilmente 'debilitará' a Rusia. Pero la guerra destruirá al ejército ucraniano y a muchos, muchos de sus hombres.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No solo no ha pasado, sino que los costes de daños propios infringidos deben ser tan tremebundos, que ya hasta la prensa económica patria (así como la ucraniana, que ya empieza a desvelar cosas), hoy nos ilustraba con una serie de artículos que hace dos meses tan solo les habrían condenado por pro-rusos putinianos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nunca he visto un titular más idiota (y exótico) que ese... Rusia *apenas si tiene que pagar 930 millones este año y 3400 el que viene*, sólo hasta el momento ha recibido *50.000 millones* ¿ y todavía se ríen pensando que "el que parpadea" es el ruso ?  

Si mi "enemigo" puede cumplir con sus obligaciones sin que se le mueva un pelo *por DOS AÑOS* (y eso sin contar que está ganando más dinero que antes) yo entraría en pánico más que reírme.

Algo me dice que el que va a "pestañar" pronto son otros...


----------



## John Nash (5 May 2022)

La inteligencia de EEUU ayudó a Ucrania a acabar con una docena de generales rusos


La información de los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU proporcionada al ejército ucraniano ha llevado al asesinato de varios generales rusos cerca del frente, según informa The...




www.elmundo.es













EEUU ha proporcionado datos de inteligencia que han permitido a Ucrania localizar y matar a 12 generales rusos


El apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania va más allá del envío de armamento y ayuda financiera. La información de inteligencia compartida por Washington con Kiev habría permitido al ejército ucraniano localizar y acabar con la vida de 12 generales rusos desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de...




www.eldiario.es





Algo que nunca ha hecho Rusia con EEUU en sus operaciones especiales en Irak, Afganistán, Siria, Libia...


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La inteligencia de EEUU ayudó a Ucrania a acabar con una docena de generales rusos
> 
> 
> La información de los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU proporcionada al ejército ucraniano ha llevado al asesinato de varios generales rusos cerca del frente, según informa The...
> ...



Mal hecho, a los satánicos hay que combatirles por todos los medios.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Dimensión económica de la Guerra contra Rusia.
> El hostiazo está siendo épico.
> 
> Cuando empezó el conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania, la UE en pleno se posicionó llena de ardor guerrero a lanzar sus ofensivas económicas (soldados propios ni uno, solo guerra desde los despachos), para pararle los pies a Putin y hundir a Rusia en el neolítico (y no perder sus inmensos recursos naturales y materias primas a buen precio, que los negocios son los negocios).
> ...



La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Lastima, se levantaron contra todo y se quedaron solos. Se paga un gran precio por no agachar la cabeza, una pena que no haya unos iguales un poco más altos en la escala de mandos rusa e hicieran una limpia. Esos con esos 300.000 m que se "perdieron" en occidente, los milicianos no combatirian con fusiles antiguos. Y no llegarian refuerzos al frente.


----------



## Salamandra (5 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Vladimir Vladímirovich y Lavrov jugando a poli bueno-poli malo.
> 
> Bennett también lo entendió, la próxima acusación que te haga no tendrá disculpas posteriores, sino pruebas de la misma....
> 
> Lenguaje diplomático le llaman.



¿En lenguaje diplomático importa quien va a recoger las disculpas?. Porque se me hace un tanto raro, no sé, que tenga que ir el ofendido a la casa del que ofende, por mucho intermediario que hayan puesto.

Tampoco han depuesto al ministro de defensa pero sonríen que da gusto y en la imagen oficial salen apretándose manos y no aparece "la espectacular mesa de los países inamistosos."


----------



## normcore (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.



Derrotar a Putin y apoderarnos de los recursos convirtiendo a Rusia en una colonia de Occidente

Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oso Polar (5 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Has acertado, un cañon ingles, es grande de 150 mm o similar. Eso no ha llegado volando al frente. Ha llegado por los puentes que no se destruyen.
> 
> No es una cuestión de "simpatias", militarmente hablando es absurdo no separar una región en la que combates de la retaguardia, pudiendo hacerlo con medios casi simbolicos. Lo que no se entiende es que algun general no lo haga por su cuenta. Como ese que en los 90 se nego a cumplir ordenes de Yelsin y se quedo en Transistria. Ayer le dieron a uno, fue un misilazo aislado , raro.



Que llegue un o cincuenta Howitzer de 155 mm, que pesa aproximadamente 5.8tm, no va hacer mucha diferencia en el frente, es al contrario crea mayores problemas logísticos al tener que abastecer de diferente tipos de munición al cada vez más variopinto tipos de artillería que van a tener los ucranianos. Varias guerras se han perdido por hacer uso de diferentes modelos de un mismo armamento y no estandarizar el mismo, un ejemplo de estandarización es el chasis del Sherman o del T72 y a partir del mismo sus diferentes variantes.


----------



## John Nash (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.


----------



## NS 4 (5 May 2022)

MAÑACO KALBO dijo:


> Putin is a master strategist



Mayor prueba del algodon...sino que lo matice @clapham.

Como era la cita que el senador le susurra casi...a Comodo, el parricida asesino de Marco Aurelio: "nos quedamos quietos en el fondo...y dejamos que nos mordisqueen".


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Hoy en Ufa Rep. Baskortostán Rusia, se inauguró solemnemente un memorial en honor del héroe Arseny Valeryevich Vorobyov, quien murió en una operación especial en Ucrania. La madre recibió la orden "Por coraje", otorgada póstumamente a Arseny. El chico solo tenía 20 años.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre los rumores de arresto de Strelkov, me han pasado esto
> 
> https:// t.me/swodki/88302
> 
> ...




Esto es muy importante. Los que llevamos siguiendo el conflicto desde 2014, hemos permanecido absortos ante la falta de intervención directa ante los luctuosos acontecimientos de Lugansk, Odesa, Donestk etc. y los hemos achacado a que el Presidente de la Federación estaba jugando una difícil partida de ajedrez puesto que su país se estaba recuperando y estaba construyendo la tecnología necesaria para poder ayudar al Donbass. Lo de Crimea lo vimos justo y necesario, pero nos quedamos expectantes ante el empeoramiento de la situación del Donbass. Creímos que una vez reconocidas DNR y LNR la intervención iba a ser rápida, corta y técnica, y nos hemos encontrado con un conflicto de guerra convencional a la antigua usanza. Nadie quería ver la cantidad de víctimas civiles, militares ni las crueldades que una invasión al estilo de la IIGM está provocando. Sí, hay Onyx y Kalibr, hay alta tecnología, pero más bien parece una guerra clásica de trincheras y avance lento que aún se ha de cobrar muchas víctimas, que junto a al desnazificación y la desmilitarización lleva aparejada la destrucción de infraestucturas y de viviendas y sobre todo mucho, mucho sufrimiento en ambos bandos pero sobre todo en los civiles de los que se abusa con ejecuciones, violaciones, palizas y emparedamientos en farolas. Esto está tomando un cariz muy, pero que muy chungo. Y supongo que Strelkov lo ha denunciado, y supong que a Putin no le gusta el cariz pero no es tonto y sabía que se iba aponer así...no sé lo que se va a anunciar el día 9, pero sinceramente espero que estemos más cerca del final que del principio de el conflicto, que nos va a dejar a todos agotados económica, emocional y físicamente.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

normcore dijo:


> Derrotar a Putin y apoderarnos de los recursos convirtiendo a Rusia en una colonia de Occidente
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si es que a Putin no lo van a derrotar. Está más que claro. ¿los servicios de inteligencia anglos no sabían esto antes? ¿tan inútiles son? ¿hasta dónde quieren llegar?


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Todos amigos de nuevo.

*El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky y el presidente alemán Frank-Walter Steinmeier mantuvieron una conversación el jueves.* 

Según Die Welt, durante la conversación *los mandatarios resolvieron los malentendidos que existían entre ellos.*

Steinmeier rindió homenaje a Zelensky y le aseguró el apoyo del pueblo ucraniano en la guerra contra el agresor ruso. En respuesta, *Zelensky invitó "cordialmente" al presidente federal de Alemania y al canciller Olaf Scholz a Kyiv.*


----------



## ccartech (5 May 2022)

Alguien mejor en el combate de infantería que yo tendrá que intentarlo.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El propietario de las franquicias de KFC y Pizza Hut no logró vender el negocio en Rusia.
AmRest, un holding de restaurantes con sede en Polonia, no ha conseguido vender su unidad rusa, que explota 267 establecimientos de KFC y Pizza Hut, al fondo de inversión VTB Capital.

El acuerdo, discutido incluso antes de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, fracasó debido a las sanciones occidentales impuestas al posible comprador. Ahora la empresa está buscando un nuevo postor para el negocio. Debido a la crisis, el holding tendrá que ofrecer un descuento del 50%. Pero incluso entonces, AmRest tendrá dificultades para encontrar un comprador sin el riesgo de verse afectado por sanciones secundarias de Estados Unidos. @banksta

t.me/boris_rozhin/47067


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El propietario de las franquicias de KFC y Pizza Hut no logró vender el negocio en Rusia.
> AmRest, un holding de restaurantes con sede en Polonia, no ha conseguido vender su unidad rusa, que explota 267 establecimientos de KFC y Pizza Hut, al fondo de inversión VTB Capital.
> 
> El acuerdo, discutido incluso antes de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, fracasó debido a las sanciones occidentales impuestas al posible comprador. Ahora la empresa está buscando un nuevo postor para el negocio. Debido a la crisis, el holding tendrá que ofrecer un descuento del 50%. Pero incluso entonces, AmRest tendrá dificultades para encontrar un comprador sin el riesgo de verse afectado por sanciones secundarias de Estados Unidos. @banksta
> ...



Al final lo voy a terminar comprando yo con el suelto que tengo en mi cartera    Lo de occidente es de risa: Ahora regalandole las empresas a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Se ha declarado una alerta antiaérea en el centro y el oeste de Ucrania. Se esperan más ataques con misiles. Ayer fue especialmente duro en Mykolayiv.
Se esperan nuevos ataques en la infraestructura ferroviaria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47066


----------



## Azrael_II (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor bielorruso ha advertido que la OTAN está preparando las condiciones para establecer grupos de ataque cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Bielorrusia.
> 
> _La OTAN ha duplicado sus fuerzas en Europa del Este; podrían establecerse grupos de ataque cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Bielorrusia tan pronto como sea posible. De hecho, Occidente se está preparando para una acción militar en el Este. (c) Estado Mayor de Bielorrusia
> 
> ...



Hay otra opción.

Es posible seguir con la amenaza nuclear, pero antes meter 150.000 bielorrusos haciendo la pinza a los planes de Polonia


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

*Banco central británico: la economía caerá y la inflación será de dos dígitos*

▪El banco central británico ha publicado la previsión más sombría de todos los grandes bancos centrales y ha sugerido a los británicos que se preparen para una inflación de dos dígitos -10% o más- y un prolongado periodo de estancamiento de la economía británica

▪Siguiendo a la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos, el Banco de Inglaterra subió su tipo de interés oficial al 1%, el más alto en 13 años, anunciando un endurecimiento de la política monetaria

▪ "Reconozco las dificultades que esta decisión supondrá para los británicos, especialmente para los que tienen bajos ingresos", dijo el gobernador del Banco Central, Bailey. "El mayor problema es el choque de la caída de los ingresos reales de la gente que viene del cambio de los términos de intercambio, especialmente por el aumento de los precios de la energía".

"CRYSTAL ROST informó anteriormente de que las sanciones antirrusas han provocado un aumento del 81% en los precios del gas y del 36% en los de la electricidad en Gran Bretaña.

Fuente: Home

t.me/boris_rozhin/47063


Guerra prolongada --> Inflación prolongada --> Estancamiento prolongado de la economía --> Descenso prolongado del nivel de vida ---> Choque prolongado.

Es importante recordar que se trata de una elección consciente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47064


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Ukronazis con la abuela.

Pobre abuela.


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que llegue un o cincuenta Howitzer de 155 mm, que pesa aproximadamente 5.8tm, no va hacer mucha diferencia en el frente, es al contrario crea mayores problemas logísticos al tener que abastecer de diferente tipos de munición al cada vez más variopinto tipos de artillería que van a tener los ucranianos. Varias guerras se han perdido por hacer uso de diferentes modelos de un mismo armamento y no estandarizar el mismo, un ejemplo de estandarización es el chasis del Sherman o del T72 y a partir del mismo sus diferentes variantes.



A ver, el problema es que pueda llegar. Es una imagen de debilidad patetica. Y no hay cosa que anime más a los anglos que la debilidad.

¿ no marca diferencia ? Hombre si no te pilla debajo no. Seamos serios, los ucranianos no deberian tener artilleria al otro lado del rio, y nueva aun menos. 

El payaso se pasea, los yanquis vacilan ( de momento de lejos ) , cuando los soldados atacan la aceria sale Putin a las 4 horas a dar otra tregua, los puentes siguen allí, bombardean aldeas en Rusia, han perdido un crucero y no se sabe como ( en este caso yo creo qeu por cagada o sabotaje ). 

Desde el segundo dia , vi un problema gordo NO HAY PLAN POLITICO. Putin empieza a ser peligroso para los rusos del frente con sus indecisiones. Claro ganaran , seguro, pero por empuje desde abajo y eso no es. El lider debe liderar no molestar.


----------



## Expected (5 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hay otra opción.
> 
> Es posible seguir con la amenaza nuclear, pero antes meter 150.000 bielorrusos haciendo la pinza a los planes de Polonia



Ostras...a ver si el anuncio del 09 de Mayo va a ser que Bielorrusia se une en la noble tarea de la desnazificacion de Ucrania.....


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La inteligencia de EEUU ayudó a Ucrania a acabar con una docena de generales rusos
> 
> 
> La información de los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU proporcionada al ejército ucraniano ha llevado al asesinato de varios generales rusos cerca del frente, según informa The...
> ...



EEUU esta en guerra con Rusia, atraves de un Estado proxy...

Rusia nunca lo ha estado, ni siquiera en Corea o Vietnam


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Desde la embajada.


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Guerra prolongada --> Inflación prolongada --> Estancamiento prolongado de la economía --> Descenso prolongado del nivel de vida ---> Choque prolongado.
> 
> Es importante recordar que se trata de una elección consciente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47064



No se lo cree ni el que lo ha escrito. Vences la guerra y si quieres el resto lo tienes facil, con tu culo en la orilla este y los pies a remojo en el rio cortas lazos con occidente.

Empiezan a hablar como en el 2014, grandes jugadas de ajedrez, ¿ que ajedrez ? Las cartas estan boca arriba y cualquiera que quiera mirar puede verlas.


----------



## Pinovski (5 May 2022)

Expectativa triunfalista de los foreros pro rusos en febrero vs Dosis de realidad en mayo (Recopilación de hilos y mensajes)


Expectativa del foro ruso promedio del foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-veamos-a-toda-ukrania-saliendo-a-recibir-a-los-rusos-para-su-paseo-triunfal-por-kiev-que-cuento-contara-la-prensa.1712755/ Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gotthard (5 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Israel está columpiándose, como le salga mal veo la franja de Ghaza llena de Javelins y NLaw.



Quienes se están armando hasta los dientes son los talibanes a cambio de su producción de jako gueno via mafias turcas, va a ser una risa como tengamos que ir otra vez a Afganistan y nos los encontremos con miles de misiles modernos de todos los colores. Seguro que un periodista se pasa por Kandahar y encuentra C90 y NLAW en los puestos de armas, visores nocturnos y toneladas de armamento y equipos militares todavia con las pegatinas de inventario occidentales. Estos tipos de abajo en las fotos son TALIBANES usando material nuevecito, notense los MP5 alemanes, la beretta italiana y las variadas carabinas M4 americanas, todo con pinta de nuevo.








Los filisteos obviamente también van a participar en la fiesta de forma entusiasta, pero ellos y sus intermediarios sirios y libaneses estan mas interesados en misiles grad y en antiaereos portatiles, los merkava hace mucho que no se usan mas que para controles de carretera y andan bien provistos de misiles rusos kornet para esa faena, pero poder saturar la defensa antimisiles israeli con lanzaderas multiples es su objetivo estrategico inmediato.

Es una cosa alucinante que los paises europeos esten vaciando sus arsenales a un pais que no puede ofrecer ni la mas minima trazabilidad de todo lo que entreguen y mucho menos garantia de no revenderlo. En los proximos años los europeos vamos a ser masacrados por nuestras propias armas que hemos regalado y todavia nos vamos a preguntar como ha podido pasar.


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Parece que es el momento de algo más de expansión cuantitativa.
> 
> La impresora calienta que ya le toca.
> 
> Menudo sinvivir.



Más bien están en la contracción cuantitativa:





Powell acelera su ofensiva antiinflación y 'programa' tipos al 2% para el verano


El banco central advierte de dos subidas más de medio punto en las dos próximas reuniones y reducirá su balance en 500.000 millones de dólares hasta final de 2022 para estabilizar los precios.




www.lainformacion.com





Tipos al 2 % en julio, y reducción de balance en 500.000 M $ en 2022 (lo que implica una retirada MUCHÍSIMO mayor de US$ en el resto del sistema y la economía, por aquello de lo de la reserva fraccionaria y tal).

Lo mismo están pensando en una fusión por absorción con el BCR, y pasarse del dólar al rublo (lo importante NO se la moneda, sino que la manejes tú).


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.




Guerras de *5ta Generación* (operan en los espacios de información y los económicos globales). Sin duda en lo mediático Rusia se había preparado (RT, sputnik News, etc.), pero Occidente optó por "sacarse la careta" y prohibirlos directamente.

Pero en lo económico el asunto ha funcionado diferente... resulta que los rusos estaban preparados para las sanciones y el efecto "boomerang" está pegando en la cabeza de los sancionadores.

Mientras que los rusos tienen que renunciar a "McDonald" y "Zara", Occidente tiene que renunciar *al gas, petróleo, trigo, gas neón, fertilizantes* y otras "cosas intrascendentes"  

También demuestra Rusia haber estado mejor preparada que Occidente y, aún con los embargos de su dinero y las sanciones, parece que puede aguantar un rato.

Cuando un contendiente estima mal sus fuerzas, termina pagando las consecuencias. En lo *informativo* Rusia paga con un control absoluto (sólo en "occidente", no en el mundo) de los contrarios, pero en lo *económico* parece que la cosa se invierte y los que pagan son los "occidentales" que estaban mal preparados para esto (no en vano los norteamericanos hace mucho querían que los europeos "no usaran gas ruso").

Luego están *las operaciones en terreno*. También aquí aparece un caso singular. Aún a costa de "lentitud" en las operaciones, Rusia *ha preservado el 80% de su fuerza para evitar "ideas extrañas" de la OTAN* (ataque a Rusia).

Y con el 20% restante, con el "pasito lento" que ya usó en Siria (y tanto sorprendió a muchos), va machacando el terreno, hasta que se produzca el derrumbe.

Salvo algún ingenuo, o algún niño rata en su doritocueva, las cosas *van de sumar y restar*... si las armas que suministra Occidente *NO LLEGAN en las cantidades necesarias al frente* y los rusos machacan y machacan... dos más dos cuatro, menos uno tres... al final las cosas son las que tienen que ser.

_Ohhhh... pero los rusos no hicieron esto en cuatro días !!, qué fracaso !!_ 

Eso va para Twitter. En el terreno están machacando y machacando... *y dos más dos son cuatro, menos uno tres... *


----------



## capitán almeida (5 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las cosa van quedando mas claras y los devenidos en terroristas se muestran como son:
> Los de Azovstal exigen alimentos y medicinas a cambio de rehenes. :
> 
> _* Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la Duma Estatal de Rusia, en su post de Telegram,
> ...



Pues que se los den, que vivan en fraguel rock un añito sin ver el sol


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El Paseo de los Héroes de nuestro tiempo apareció en Kaluga en el bulevar Kirov.

Conoce a tus Defensores!

t.me/Soldierline/5530


----------



## capitán almeida (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se pone a hablar de putas la tacones


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo el paralelismo con 1914 lo veo en el ambiente claramente belicista de ambos bandos, parece que hay deseo de encontronazo. En este lado, en el occidental, existe la creencia (fundada o no) de que la OTAN tiene más capacidad tecnológica, demográfica y numérica que la rusa, y en el lado ruso, no se como estará la propaganda, pero debe ser tres cuartos de lo mismo. El problema es que según nos llega, Rusia solo domina los misiles y las nukes, por lo que un conflicto con ellos termina irremediablemente en una guerra nuclear.



¿y eso es malo? la guerra nuclear tiene mala prensa, pero en realidad es algo positivo y hasta sano para el planeta. es la medida ecologica definitiva
al eliminar todos los habitantes del planeta eliminas las fuentes de sufrimiento del planeta ganatizando que sobreviva a todo el daño malo maloso que le hace el hombre

el holocausto nuclear podriamos decir que es hasta necesario


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*Alemania y República Checa acuerdan cooperar para enviar armas a Ucrania.*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha anunciado que *Alemania *cooperará con República Checa para suministrar armas a *Ucrania*, utilizando para ello un mecanismo de canje circular. "La República Checa puede suministrar armas de producción rusa y que Ucrania puede emplear directamente, mientras que nosotros ayudaremos a que el Ejército checo mantenga sus fuerzas", ha dicho Scholz en una comparecencia en Berlín con su homólogo checo, Petr Fiala.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

Nuevas imágenes de satélite muestran la destrucción de dos puentes que conducen a Azovstal

t.me/boris_rozhin/47070


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 May 2022)

* Europa propone el veto total al petróleo ruso.
* Bielorusia activa sus tanques en la frontera con Ucrania.
* EEUU da información a Kiev para atacar a generales rusos.
* Alemania ha recibido 610.000 refugiados de Ucrania.
* Rusia informa del derribo de 3 aviones y 14 drones ucranianos.
* Rusia está ensayando el lanzamiento de misiles nucleares.
* Mariupol se está deshaciendo de ucranianismos y anglicismos.


----------



## pepetemete (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *No se los que le quedaran. *
> 
> 
> A 11 de marzo mantenian 56 aviones de combate (fuentes americanas).
> ...



Pero estos datos son contando al fantasma de Kiev o sin fantasma?

No te molestes, por mucho que intentes explicar a algunos que Ucrania no tiene nada que hacer contra los rusos, en su mente de telediario de Antonia 3 los ucros están llegando a Moscú después de dar una vuelta al mundo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Quienes se están armando hasta los dientes son los talibanes a cambio de su producción de jako gueno via mafias turcas, va a ser una risa como tengamos que ir otra vez a Afganistan y nos los encontremos con miles de misiles modernos de todos los colores. Seguro que un periodista se pasa por Kandahar y encuentra C90 y NLAW en los puestos de armas, visores nocturnos y toneladas de armamento y equipos militares todavia con las pegatinas de inventario occidentales. Estos tipos de abajo en las fotos son TALIBANES usando material nuevecito, notense los MP5 alemanes, la beretta italiana y las variadas carabinas M4 americanas, todo con pinta de nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048708
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048710
> ...



en europa NADIE puede morir por un arma de guerra porque estan prohibidas
me lo ha dicho la tele
estamos infinitamente mas seguros que en usa, incluidos los que murieron en el bataclan, esos ya estan seguros PARA siempre


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.



cierta tribu quiere abandonar su antiguo huesped y estan fagocitandolo desde dentro para pasar a explotar algun huesped nuevo


----------



## Remequilox (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La mayor sanción económica es ya el ultraintervencionismo de Putin en la economía...y con eso llevan ya lidiando años y años...



Al contrario. 
Si te has informado adecuadamente, deberías saber que precisamente la mayor parte de medidas de compensación de sanciones han consistido en vigorosas liberalizaciones del mercado.
Frente a bienes y servicios protegidos por patentes y marcas, sujetos a restricciones occidentales, liberalización ABSOLUTA interior (quien quiera y pueda, que los use o los importe y los venda). 
Frente a las decisiones de cese e inactividad de ciertas empresas occidentales a mandato y seguidismo político de sus gobiernos, fomentar la transferencia forzosa de activos y titularidades a otros empresarios privados que sí quieran ejercer sus responsabilidades económicas a riego y ventura.
Solo ha habido una férrea disciplina del mercado monetario y de capitales por parte del Banco Central (cosa que cualquier liberal en lo económico, agradecería y alabaría, pues sin seguridad monetaria, todo lo demás es la jungla), pero incluso esto, muchísimo menos que las medidas similares (pero más duras y rígidas) que ha impuesto el banco central ucraniano.


----------



## Harman (5 May 2022)

El presidente de la Duma, Volodin, dice que no habrá movilización en Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47074


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> en europa NADIE puede morir por un arma de guerra porque estan prohibidas
> me lo ha dicho la tele
> estamos infinitamente mas seguros que en usa, incluidos los que murieron en el bataclan, esos ya estan seguros PARA siempre



Lo único bueno de esto es que los políticos lo van a sentir en sus carnes. Estas armas no son los juguetes habituales con los que el terrorista debe conformarse con liquidar a un pobre hombre que pasa por la calle. 
Con esto se puede derribar el avión de un CEO o un presidente de república, con la conmoción que traería (dictadura inmediata con liquidacion masiva y sin garantías de personas sospechosas de poder ser terroristas). Al final la guerra civil que muchos países como Francia necesitan la va a detonar un nazijudio (a todo esto yo hasta dudo que sea judío ni nativo ucraniano de verdad, es todo turbio en Ucrania) coquero. A ver si Le Pen va a llegar al Eliseo al estilo De Gaulle en 1958 para luego fundar la VIème, que la Vème está durando ya mucho.


----------



## EUROPIA (5 May 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo único bueno de esto es que los políticos lo van a sentir en sus carnes. Estas armas no son los juguetes habituales con los que el terrorista debe conformarse con liquidar a un pobre hombre que pasa por la calle.
> Con esto se puede derribar el avión de un CEO o un presidente de república, con la conmoción que traería (dictadura inmediata con liquidacion masiva y sin garantías de personas sospechosas de poder ser terroristas). Al final la guerra civil que muchos países como Francia necesitan la va a detonar un nazijudio (a todo esto yo hasta dudo que sea judío ni nativo ucraniano de verdad, es todo turbio en Ucrania) coquero. A ver si Le Pen va a llegar al Eliseo al estilo De Gaulle en 1958 para luego fundar la VIème, que la Vème está durando ya mucho.



no creo que lleguemos a tanto, pero lo que esta clarinete es que las aglomeraciones de peña van a ser mas peligrosas en el futuro y va a haber que aplicar la filosofia de aynrandiano con mas intensidad
los burbujos estaremos mas seguros que el resto, debido a nuestro control de los circulos de seguridad


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 May 2022)

Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde la embajada.



Entrevista de la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova (Parte 1)

❓ *¿Podría explicar en qué fase se encuentran las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania?*

*María Zajárova: *Las conversaciones ruso-ucranianas continúan. Tras tres rondas presenciales en Bielorrusia y una en Turquía, discurren por videoconferencia. Discuten temas sobre cómo resolver la situación en Ucrania, el establecimiento de su estatus neutral, no nuclear y no pertenencia a ningún bloque, su desmilitarización y desnazificación, así como las garantías de seguridad. Desafortunadamente, la posición de la delegación ucraniana es muy *volátil*, y el proceso de negociación está acompañado de una retórica agresiva por parte de Kiev y Occidente, con el suministro de armas occidentales, lo que no contribuye a que se puedan alcanzar acuerdos.



❓* ¿Contemplan ustedes algún tipo de mecanismo internacional, cumbre, conferencia o mediación, para detener el conflicto?*

*María Zajárova: *Durante los últimos ocho años, Rusia ha hecho todo lo posible para resolver el conflicto en Donbass por medios pacíficos. Con nuestra mediación, se firmó el “Paquete de Medidas para la Implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk del 12 de febrero de 2015”, que fue aprobado por la Resolución 2202 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Preveía una secuencia clara de pasos que conducían a la reintegración de Donbass a Ucrania bajo las condiciones de un estatus especial para la región.

Sin embargo, los líderes ucranianos se negaron categóricamente a cumplirlo. Nuestros intentos de obligar al régimen de Kiev a aplicar dicho "Paquete de medidas" no tuvieron éxito. Las formaciones armadas de Ucrania no dejaron de bombardear el Donbass. Se introdujo un inhumano bloqueo socioeconómico y de transporte contra sus habitantes, que puso a la región en una situación de supervivencia límite. Esta destructiva línea de Kiev fue apoyada activamente por los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN, quienes aprovechaban militarmente el territorio de Ucrania, alentaron la promoción de una rusofobia agresiva, ignoraron todo tipo de manifestación neonazi y convirtieron al país en una cabeza de playa contra Rusia. Como se supo más tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se estaban preparando para tomar Donbass por la fuerza en marzo.

Como resultado, *no nos dejaron más remedio* que reconocer, el 21 de febrero de este año, la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, y el 24 de febrero del presente año, lanzar una operación militar especial para proteger a las personas que viven en Donbass, desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania. Todas sus metas y objetivos sin duda se llevarán a cabo.



❓* ¿No le parece que las exigencias territoriales planteadas a Ucrania, en concreto Donbass, dificultan un acuerdo?*

*María Zajárova:* Estas son ya realidades territoriales formadas que Kiev y otros países deben reconocer. Surgieron debido a la política de las propias autoridades de Kiev, que llegaron al poder mediante un golpe de Estado neonazi en 2014. Crimea regresó a Rusia mientras Donetsk y Lugansk se convirtieron en Estados independientes. Debemos respetar la opción legítima y consciente de los pueblos y el derecho de las naciones a la autodeterminación, consagrado en la Carta de la ONU.



❓* ¿Por qué Rusia pudo usar la fuerza en Chechenia, Georgia y ahora en Ucrania, mientras que Kiev no puede hacer lo mismo en relación con Donetsk y Lugansk?*

*María Zajárova:* Las autoridades georgianas atacaron Osetia del Sur y mataron a los pacificadores rusos. Qué interesante que recuerden lo sucedido en Chechenia. Estas son situaciones completamente diferentes. Los combatientes chechenos utilizaron métodos terroristas, cometieron actos de terrorismo en la propia Chechenia y en otras regiones de la Federación Rusa. Y fueron consideradas fuerzas democráticas y fueron apoyadas por EEUU y la UE. ¿Recuerda cuál fue la reacción de la comunidad internacional entonces? Todos apoyaron a los separatistas, aunque no eran separatistas, sino terroristas internacionales. Los primeros en Europa, por cierto. Los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y los países europeos los llamaron entonces luchadores por la libertad. Ahora tengo una pregunta: ¿por qué Occidente no llamó a los habitantes de Donbass "luchadores por la libertad"? Después de todo, no son terroristas. Y era difícil llamarlos separatistas, ya que en los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados por Donetsk y Lugansk, Donbass fue considerado parte de Ucrania. Y, en general, todo el paquete de medidas de Minsk establecía cómo vivirían la Donetsk y Lugansk como parte de Ucrania. Entonces, ¿por qué Occidente no los apoyó?

Y resulta que *los habitantes de Donbass fueron masacrados durante ocho años*. Civiles asesinados, niños. En el territorio de Europa, por culpa de Kiev, aparecieron cementerios de niños. ¿Dónde estaba el gobierno de España, por ejemplo? Ahora todo el mundo en la UE habla de refugiados de Ucrania. ¿Sabe que en 2014-2015 1,2 millones de refugiados de Ucrania llegaron a Rusia? Y Occidente volvió a guardar silencio. No se ha aplicado ni una sola sanción al régimen de Kiev para inducirlo a dejar de matar a personas durante ocho años.

El régimen de Kiev llegó al poder de forma anticonstitucional y durante ocho años utilizó la fuerza militar contra su propio pueblo: los habitantes civiles de Donbass. Bombardeó el territorio de Donetsk y Lugansk con artillería pesada. Miles de civiles fueron asesinados, incluidos mujeres y niños. Los edificios residenciales, las instalaciones de suministro de agua, electricidad y gas, los hospitales y las escuelas resultaron ser objetivos de ataques. Kiev impuso un bloqueo económico y de transporte a Donbass, poniendo a sus habitantes al límite de la supervivencia.

Regularmente llamábamos la atención de los países occidentales sobre el genocidio de la población de las regiones del sudeste de Ucrania, que continuó todos estos años, que se negaron a aceptar y apoyar los resultados del golpe de Estado anticonstitucional de 2014, se opusieron a la violación masiva de los derechos de la población de habla rusa en el país, a la política de ucranización forzada, a la destrucción de la cultura rusa y la reescritura de la historia. Sin embargo, no querían escucharnos.

*Existía la posibilidad de resolver el conflicto entre ucranianos de manera pacífica mediante la implementación consecutiva del “Paquete de Medidas” *antes mencionado. Sin embargo, Kiev se negó a seguir ese camino y los países de Occidente no hicieron nada para evitarlo.

El *sabotaje* de los acuerdos de Minsk por parte de Ucrania, el afán no disimulado de sus líderes de resolver el conflicto en el Donbass por la fuerza, incluso mediante el uso de armas, equipos y otros medios proporcionados por los países de la OTAN, nos obligaron a dar esos pasos.

Las acciones rusas en Chechenia, Osetia del Sur y ahora en Ucrania son absolutamente legales, mientras que las acciones de las autoridades de Kiev, que protagonizaron el genocidio de Donbass y la destrucción de todo lo ruso en su propio país, son ilegítimas, anticonstitucionales y amorales.



❓ *¿Por qué Rusia pudo firmar acuerdos militares sobre cooperación con Osetia del Sur, Abjasia, Donetsk, Lugansk, mientras que nadie puede hacerlo con Ucrania?*

*María Zajárova:* ¿Qué quiere decir con "nadie puede hacerlo"? Este es el *problema de la comunidad occidental*: no entiende lo que está sucediendo en absoluto. Hasta 2014, firmamos una serie de acuerdos con Ucrania que cubrían una amplia gama de relaciones bilaterales, incluida la cooperación técnico-militar. Sin embargo, tras el golpe de Estado en Kiev en febrero de 2014, las fuerzas nacionalistas que llegaron al poder, con el beneplácito de Occidente, los rescindieron unilateralmente.

Los Estados Unidos y los países de la OTAN necesitaban una Ucrania que estuviera lo más desgajada posible de Rusia y nuestras preocupaciones sobre esto simplemente fueron ignoradas. Hemos subrayado repetidamente que todos los países deben observar el principio de la indivisibilidad de la seguridad y no reforzar su propia seguridad en detrimento de la de los demás. Rusia presentó propuestas concretas sobre garantías de seguridad jurídica, que se referían, entre otras cosas, a la no expansión de la Alianza hacia el Este y el regreso de su infraestructura militar a la configuración de 1997, cuando se había firmado el Acta Fundacional Rusia-OTAN. Sin embargo, Occidente ignoró todo esto.

Habiendo reconocido la independencia de Osetia del Sur y Abjasia en 2008 tras la agresión de Georgia contra Tsjinvali y a la luz de los planes similares de Mijaíl Saakashvili en relación con Sujumi, Rusia asumió la responsabilidad de la seguridad de estas dos jóvenes repúblicas de Transcaucasia. Esta tarea no ha perdido hoy su relevancia. Con estos países se han firmado una serie de acuerdos bilaterales de cooperación en el ámbito militar, destinados a crear espacios comunes de defensa y seguridad con cada uno de ellos, tal y como prevén los acuerdos con Abjasia sobre alianza y asociación estratégica de fecha 24 de noviembre de 2014 y con Osetia del Sur sobre alianza e integración del 18 de marzo de 2015. Por tanto, la firma e implementación de los acuerdos mencionados con Sujumi y Tsjinvali está dictada por el interés mutuo de las partes y es un factor importante para la paz y la estabilidad en esta parte de Transcaucasia.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no creo que lleguemos a tanto, pero lo que esta clarinete es que las aglomeraciones de peña van a ser mas peligrosas en el futuro y va a haber que aplicar la filosofia de aynrandiano con mas intensidad
> los burbujos estaremos mas seguros que el resto, debido a nuestro control de los circulos de seguridad



Cuidado que esas armas permiten un salto cualitativo muy goloso para cualquier terrorista. Se supone que que nunca en Europa se han derribado aviones civiles y con que tiren dos o tres colapsa el turismo y los viajes de negocios.digo se supone porque lo del Monte Oiz no está muy claro, pero siempre los servicios de inteligencia han puesto muros, de hecho segurmante los grandes atentados clásicos en Europa han sido trabajos suyos (el de Bolonia en 1980 ya se sabe, de otros quizá sepamos en el futuro). En Europa tu derribas un helicóptero sin tener ni que hacer seguimiento y tiras a una alta personalidad , es demasiado fácil una vez tienes las armas.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2022)

Para el que le interesen estos datos, la munición del obús de artillería más usado en la zona (el ruso 2a65 de 152 milímetros) pesa unos 8 kilos (la pieza en si pesa 7000 kilos).









Obús 2A65 de 152 mm - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Cada uno que pierdes implica mover 7 toneladas para su reemplazo.

Y disparar *120 municiones al día* (una nada en situación de combate), *una tonelada.*

Para que se den una idea esta pieza tiene una cadencia de fuego de *8 disparos por minuto*... con una tonelada de proyectiles (alrededor de 120) podrías dispararla durante *15 minutos*.

Una batería normal son 6 piezas... digamos que cada 15 minutos te "comes" *6 toneladas de munición*, algo así como *24 toneladas por hora.*

Lo pongo de otro modo... *un camión (grande) o la carga de un vagón de tren POR HORA* para mantener tu batería funcionando (una hora a su máxima cadencia de fuego).

_¿Cuántos camiones o vagones ucranianos están llegando a la línea de frente?
¿Cuántas horas de fuego de artillería le quedan a los ucranianos en la línea de frente?_

Sumen y resten, multipliquen y dividan... y les va a salir que en unos días los cañones ucranianos se van a "apagar" (no en vano arriba pusieron una nota en la que los soldados ucranianos decían que *por cada 100 disparos rusos ellos podían contestar tres*).

Y ahora *sumen el combustible, la munición de infantería* (que se gasta a lo tonto en combate), *la comida*... y tienen una idea de lo que hay que MOVER *PARA MANTENER UN EJERCITO EN MARCHA*.

Sin artillería (o sin munición) no hay modo de "parar" a un enemigo que si la tiene.

*Suma y resta, multiplicación y división.*

No en vano hace mucho que no escuchamos las bravatas de Zelinsky.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Algunas fotos más de francotiradores. Para ese que decía por aquí que los rusos no tienen nada mejor que el Mosin-Nagant.


----------



## bigmaller (5 May 2022)

[QUOTE="pemebe dijo:


> *No se los que le quedaran. *
> 
> 
> A 11 de marzo mantenian 56 aviones de combate (fuentes americanas).
> ...



Lo del su-57 y el tu-160quitalo por dios! 

Lo otro es plausible.


----------



## pemebe (5 May 2022)

*Entrevista de la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova (Parte 2)*

❓* ¿Cómo se resolverá el asunto de una investigación internacional de lo ocurrido en Bucha, puesto que hay aseveraciones contrapuestas: fue una provocación o hubo crímenes de guerra?*
*María Zajárova: *Las afirmaciones que hizo no son contradictorias. *La provocación ucraniana en sí misma es un crimen de guerra *que debe investigarse. El 3 de abril, en Bucha, el régimen de Kiev realizó un montaje cínico, acusando a los militares rusos de matar a civiles. Sin embargo, nuestras tropas abandonaron la ciudad el 30 de marzo y durante todo el tiempo que estuvieron allí, ningún residente local había sufrido ninguna acción violenta. Así como después de su partida, durante cuatro días, hasta la llegada de agentes del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania a Bucha, no hubo ni un solo informe de ejecuciones masivas de personas.
Lo que los ucranianos y sus mentores occidentales intentan presentar como "las atrocidades del ejército ruso en Bucha" es, por supuesto, una puesta en escena. Podemos aseverar esto con absoluta precisión por toda una serie de razones. Probablemente usted haya visto los análisis de estas puestas en escena elaborados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, donde se muestra con bastante claridad la mala calidad de las falsificaciones de la propaganda occidental.
Lo importante es que a Occidente esta vez no se le ocurrió nada nuevo. Estas provocaciones son un mecanismo que ya probaron, ya emplearon, hay evidencia de que los nazis usaron exactamente los mismos algoritmos de falsa propaganda contra el Ejército Rojo durante la Gran Guerra Patria. Citaré sólo dos ejemplos.
En octubre de 1944, las tropas soviéticas ocuparon temporalmente y luego abandonaron la ciudad de Nemmersdorf. Inmediatamente después de la transferencia de la ciudad nuevamente bajo el control del Tercer Reich, los especialistas en propaganda alemanes "corrieron" allí, incluido el jefe del departamento de propaganda del NSDAP para Prusia Oriental, K.Gebhardt. Trabajaron durante dos días, después de lo cual, el principal periódico nazi "Völkischer Beobachter" publicó el artículo "La furia de las bestias soviéticas". Este artículo describía los “horrores”, las “mutilaciones” presuntamente infligidas a la población civil de Nemmersdorf por las tropas soviéticas. Personalmente, el jefe del servicio de prensa del NSDAP, Otto Dietrich, el 26 de octubre de 1944, dio instrucciones de "exponer en plano ampliado los terribles crímenes bolcheviques en Prusia Oriental y comentarlos de la manera más punzante".
El Reich incluso organizó una "comisión internacional", donde invitó a representantes de "gobiernos de bolsillo", en particular, Estonia. Literalmente en una semana, la “comisión” de H.Mäe publicó un informe en el que culpaban a Moscú de todo. El informe de H.Mäe de finales de 1944 se convirtió en uno de los documentos más citados de la propaganda de Goebbels. Sus copias fueron enviadas en diversos idiomas extranjeros a todas las agencias del mundo.
Naturalmente, después de la guerra, esta historia comenzó a ser abordada. El historiador de guerra alemán B. Fish, quien participó en las batallas de Nemmersdorf, admitió que después del descubrimiento de los cuerpos por parte alemana, no se hizo ningún intento por identificarlos. Las imágenes publicadas mostraban cuerpos de víctimas llevados especialmente desde varios pueblos de Prusia Oriental. Y ya en el siglo XXI, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Alemania admitió que las falsificaciones de Nemmersdorf fueron compiladas especialmente por Pfeiffer, un teniente de la policía secreta de campo de la Wehrmacht, después de lo cual fueron propagadas por Berlín.
Pero ni siquiera la conocida provocación en Nemmersdorf fue la primera. En 1941, quiero llamar su atención, el periódico Krakowskie Vesti, en su edición en lengua ucraniana, censurado y controlado directamente por el Tercer Reich, publicó un artículo sobre "personas torturadas hasta la muerte por los asesinos del NKVD que yacían en las calles de la ciudad de Lvov", abandonada tras la retirada del Ejército Rojo. Por cierto, se hacía énfasis en la nacionalidad de los asesinados. Krakowskie Vesti escribió que "los bolcheviques ametrallaron a 1.500 ucranianos étnicos en Lutsk". ¡Paradójicamente, el Reich nazi acusó a la internacionalista Unión Soviética de genocidio!
Krakowskie Vesti era muy consciente de su papel en esta historia: en el contexto de Ucrania, eran el transmisor de propaganda de la Alemania fascista para todo el mundo. Los empleados de Krakowskie Vesti hablaron directamente sobre esto en la prensa: su tarea era utilizar a las víctimas para que “la palabra “Ucrania” volviera a aparecer en las portadas de los principales periódicos”, y de “la sangre de los ucranianos hacer capital moral para el pueblo".
Exactamente igual que ahora. Una vez más, las provocaciones fascistas se están utilizando para “llevar a Ucrania a las portadas de los periódicos”, y la vida de las personas es solo una moneda de cambio en este juego de propaganda de los fascistas.
Por cierto, sabe qué es lo más interesante. El editor de Krakowskie Vesti era un tal Mijailo Jomyak, colaboracionista ucraniano y partidario de Hitler, el abuelo directo del actual Viceprimer Ministro de Canadá, C.Freeland, una de las figuras clave en los círculos rusófobos del continente americano. Precisamente C.Freeland es quien más a menudo llama a aislar nuestro país, refiriéndose, entre otras cosas, a Bucha. Simplemente repite después de su abuelo lo que él y sus socios fascistas no consiguieron hace ochenta años.

❓ *¿No cree que la actual operación especial en Ucrania acercará aún más la OTAN a las fronteras de Rusia, especialmente si Suecia y Finlandia se unen a ella?*
*María Zajárova:* La formulación de esta pregunta no es correcta. La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania debe percibirse como una consecuencia de la agresiva política expansionista de la OTAN dirigida por Estados Unidos, y no al revés. El bloque del Atlántico Norte, paso a paso, llevó a cabo la estrategia de atraer nuevos países a su órbita, acercándose cada vez más a las fronteras rusas e ignorando nuestras repetidas advertencias sobre el peligro de tal planteamiento para todo el sistema de seguridad europeo.
En cuanto a Finlandia y Suecia, su “reclutamiento” activo se ha venido realizando por la Alianza desde hace mucho tiempo. Para influir radicalmente en la política de estos Estados escandinavos, la OTAN creó minuciosamente la imagen de Rusia como enemigo. Aunque en realidad fue la Alianza la que creó una amenaza a la seguridad de nuestro país. Hemos estado advirtiendo a nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa de forma regular y durante bastante tiempo que *ser arrastrados a la órbita de la OTAN amenaza con desequilibrar el sistema de seguridad europeo*. Este no es "un tema de las últimas semanas".
Hablé sobre esto en detalle mucho antes de febrero de 2022. Ya en 2015, advertí: “La adhesión de Suecia a la OTAN tendría consecuencias político-militares y de política exterior que requerirían medidas necesarias de respuesta por parte de Rusia”. En 2016, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia informó que la adhesión de los escandinavos a la OTAN alteraría la estabilidad y cambiaría el equilibrio de poder en la región, obligándonos a tomar medidas adicionales para garantizar nuestra seguridad. En 2018, hablamos sobre los riesgos asociados con la participación de Suecia y Finlandia en el ejercicio Trident Juncture de la OTAN. También toqué este tema, por ejemplo, en una sesión informativa el 24 de diciembre de 2021. El material relevante se publicó también más recientemente, a la luz de las últimas declaraciones de las autoridades de Estocolmo y Helsinki, el 15 de abril de este año.
Siempre hemos mantenido el tema de la OTAN en la agenda de nuestros contactos con nuestros socios finlandeses y suecos. Así, el viceministro de Exteriores ruso A.V.Grushko lo discutió con el embajador de la República de Finlandia ante la Federación Rusa A.Helanteria en noviembre de 2020, etc. En general, desde hace tiempo hemos estado siguiendo la forma en que los estadounidenses y la OTAN atraen progresivamente a los escandinavos a los eventos de la Alianza.
Por favor, comprenda: *la confrontación geopolítica con Rusia es la esencia de la existencia de la OTAN.* Todo lo que se habla sobre el carácter defensivo de esta organización es ficción. Los esfuerzos de la OTAN están dirigidos a cambiar radicalmente la situación político-militar en Europa, socavando el equilibrio estratégico de fuerzas y conteniendo a nuestro país. Si Finlandia y Suecia se unen a la Alianza, se convertirán en un espacio de confrontación entre el bloque del Atlántico Norte y Rusia, con todas las consecuencias resultantes, incluso para nuestras relaciones de buena vecindad probadas a través del tiempo. ¿Es esto a que aspiran los pueblos de Suecia y Finlandia?

❓ *¿No son muchos más los inconvenientes para Rusia, entre ellas las sanciones y las bajas en el campo de batalla, de continuar las acciones militares en Ucrania que las ventajas?*
*María Zajárova:* Hemos dicho más de una vez que el inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania era una medida forzada. No nos han dejado otra opción. Se está llevando a cabo para detener el genocidio de los habitantes de las repúblicas de Donbass, que han estado viviendo durante ocho años en las condiciones de los interminables bombardeos por parte de Ucrania, la destrucción deliberada de la infraestructura de agua, gas y electricidad y un bloqueo económico de la banca y el comercio. Una tarea igualmente importante de la operación especial es proteger a la propia Rusia de las amenazas que emanaron del territorio ucraniano como resultado de su aprovechamiento militar por parte de los países de la OTAN, la rusofobia y el odio por todo lo relacionado con Rusia hinchados artificialmente.

*❓* *¿Qué futuro ve usted en la actual situación a las relaciones entre España y Rusia?*
*María Zajárova: *Por supuesto, no hay nada bueno en el hecho de que muchas cosas positivas conseguidas en las relaciones bilaterales hayan quedado borradas por la decisión de las autoridades españolas de sumarse a las sanciones contra Rusia. Por cierto, Madrid no se detuvo exclusivamente en el componente económico de las restricciones: ya se han realizado dos entregas de armas a Kiev, incluyendo las consideradas letales. Nuestros lazos diplomáticos han sufrido un golpe por la adhesión de los españoles a la campaña de expulsión masiva de diplomáticos rusos. Además toda una serie de proyectos en los sectores de la energía y el transporte han quedado suspendidos por falta de visión de nuestros socios. Está además en el aire la localización de la producción textil española en empresas de la industria ligera rusa. Tampoco la posición de la parte española en cuanto a un mayor desarrollo de los lazos culturales y humanitarios no aporta nada positivo. Se decidió "congelar" la cooperación en los ámbitos científico y educativo, incluyendo el trabajo en documentos normativos que estaban ya listos para ser firmados.
Vemos que España, como muchos otros países, se ha sumado activamente al proceso de destrucción de todo lo creado en las últimas décadas. Sólo *cabe esperar que la percepción tradicionalmente positiva del mundo ruso por parte del pueblo español resulte mucho más fuerte* que la actual tendencia belicosa hacia la destrucción de las bases de las relaciones bilaterales, que están apoyando activamente las autoridades españolas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuidado que esas armas permiten un salto cualitativo muy goloso para cualquier terrorista. Se supone que que nunca en Europa se han derribado aviones civiles y con que tiren dos o tres colapsa el turismo y los viajes de negocios.digo se supone porque lo del Monte Oiz no está muy claro, pero siempre los servicios de inteligencia han puesto muros, de hecho segurmante los grandes atentados clásicos en Europa han sido trabajos suyos (el de Bolonia en 1980 ya se sabe, de otros quizá sepamos en el futuro ). En Europa tu derribas un helicóptero sin tener ni qué hacer seguimiento y tiras a una alta personalidad , es demasiado fácil una vez tienes las armas.



el 99 por ciento de los terroristas en europa son gente a la que le ha comido el coco los servicios de informacion, saben quienes son de sobra y los tienen super fichados
otra cosa ya seria que eso caiga en manos de traficantes locales y mafias de medio pelo
entonces son palomitas aseguradas


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Hoy he leído el parte de la comisión europea para ver si había algo sobre las sanciones. Pues aparte de una ayuda a España de 30 millones para que todos los hogares tengan internet y otra de 450 millones para el transporte debido al encarecimiento del combustible, poco más, otra ayuda para Italia de 119 millones para el transporte marino.
Lo que me ha llamado la atención es una ayuda a Moldavia de 52 Millones para fomentar la resiliencia (?) a saber que querrán decir con eso.








Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu





Por curiosidad he buscado las relaciones de China y Moldavia, vale, ya están en el ajo dentro de poco los tendremos hasta en la sopa.









Moldova eyes Chinese investment, wary of Montenegro route | DW | 29.10.2021


Moldova is in a perilous place, pleasing neither the Moscow nor the Brussels bean counters. China in this context may appear to be an honest broker and friendly investor, but could a Montenegro-style debt trap await?




www.dw.com












Moldova Aims to Attracts $1 Billion in Chinese Investments


Chinese companies are showing interest in large-scale investment projects in Moldova’s energy and medical sectors, said the Moldovan ambassador to Beijing.




balkaninsight.com





Aunque ahora por la guerra están un poco paradas las inversiones.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia oficialmente ha dicho que ha abatido más aviones ucranianos que los que tiene realmente... pues complicado darles mucha credibilidad.
> 
> Como cuando destruyó el centro de reclutamiento de extranjeros y mato a nosecuantos cientos de "mercenarios"
> 
> ...



Me resulta muy dificil creer a alguien con sólo 3 dosis de vacuna anticovid. Deberías ponerte la cuarta.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 May 2022)

2014

Psaki con un pin de la hoz y el martillo.


María Zajárova - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## apocalippsis (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukronazis con la abuela.
> 
> Pobre abuela.



Lo que me quedaba por ver y la abuela era de cerca de karkhov, vaya panda.............que maten mas generales de estos subnormales, que ya tendran reemplazo.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Con la desinformación de los rusos se mezclan todas las casualidades posibles. Hasta mercenarios israelíes están combatiendo codo con codo con nazis en unos túneles que según los rusos no entraba ni salía ni una mosca. Mienten tanto que ya su imaginación absurda se dispara hasta límites insospechados.


----------



## torque_200bc (5 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito



Independientemente de que la foto es un fotomontaje digno de un niño de 8 años, el mig31 es un interceptor de largo alcance, pura superioridad aerea. El rango de accion de sus armas es igual 100km y sus objetivos son bombarderos pesados, awacs y cosas asi. No creo que pinte mucho en ucrania ni que ningun ucraniano sea capaz de saber que lo ha derribado aunque uno haya caido.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> MoA - Ukraine's Forces Are Told To Hold The Line Where Russian Artillery Is Pulverizing Them
> 
> *A las fuerzas de Ucrania se les dice que mantengan la línea donde la artillería rusa las está pulverizando*
> 
> ...



UCRANIA: No soy experto en temas militares, aficionado, pero hay cosas que no entiendo.
Si es cierto que Ucrania tiene lo mejor de su ejército en la bolsa de Donbass, están corriendo un grave riesgo si la bolsa se cierra. Esta visto que los rusos, contrariamente a lo que se suponía, debe tener ingentes cantidades de misiles, bomba en sus arsenales, y me imagino que sus plantas de producción estarán al máximo.
Pero si consiguen hacer la pinza al ejército ucraniano y luego a base de bombardearlos te destruyen lo mejor de tu ejército, y lo que te queda detrás son reservistas, los rusos tendrán vía libre hasta el Dniper.
Y el sur, salvo Odessa, ya no solo es que sea ruso, es que por lo que se ve, lo están "colonizando", cambiando carteles, introduciendo el rublo, cambiando temarios en las escuelas...
Como pueden ser tan ciegos los ucranianos, los están utilizando como carne de cañón y no se enteran.

EUROPA: además de puta, paga la cama. En Bruselas nos llevan directamente a la ruina, nos estamos autosancionando y los yankis escojonándose de la risa. No hay más que comentar.

CHINA: como dicen uno de sus proverbios: siéntate en el portal de tu casa y verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo. No ayudan a Rusia, pero lo compran el petróleo a precio de saldo, están en contra de la guerra, pero hacen tratos con los rusos, cierran Sanghai a cal y canto... Como aprendió esta gente.

USA: en su línea. Parasitan a todo el planeta llevando de la correa a su perrito faldero, UK. Suben los tipos. Si el BCE mueve ficha, y los sube, se acabó la fiesta en España.

ESPAÑA: con el pegasus a vueltas. No tenemos remedio. Damos hasta pena.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si las cifras de bajas humanas ucranianas que se barajan, son ciertas, hablan de unos 200 a 500 militares ucranianos muertos al día, esto son entre 73.000 y 182.500 muertos por año, ¿crees que eso se puede reponer fácilmente? Francamente lo dudo, a este ritmo Ucrania se rinde en un máximo de 3 años. Y la política del Kremlin parece que va en esa dirección, a mí no me gusta porque este conflicto introduce muchas posibilidades de que escale y se vuelva incontrolable, pero parece que a Rusia no le importa. Y parece que a la OTAN tampoco le importa, a fin de cuentas ellos venden armas y los muertos los pone Ucrania, y a Zelensky le importa menos porque su interés obviamente no está en Ucrania sino en sus cuentas en Occidente u otros paraísos fiscales.



Estoy de acuerdo que las cifras de bajas por los dos bandos son de 200 a 500, y el doble o triple de heridos. Ukraina digamos que juegan en casa, y visto el comportamiento de los rusos no tienen nada que perder. Esto es como el vietnam, los rusos pueden hacer lo que quieran pero esta guerra la tienen perdida en el momento en que hay una firme determinación. 
Teneis la misma obsesión con Zelensky que con Puigdemont, es la persona que hay delante pero no es un Churchill, es el que había a mano.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

normcore dijo:


> Derrotar a Putin y apoderarnos de los recursos convirtiendo a Rusia en una colonia de Occidente
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk



Así es. Empezando por Alemania, esos supuestos inmaculados seres de luz, que algunos ven falsamente en modo víctima, pero que en realidad lo que están es en modo guerra.

Cuando los dirigentes alemanes piden sacrificios a su pueblo, que algunos equivocados piensan pobrecitos alemanes se están disparando a sí mismos, es porque esperan obtener un beneficio mayor al final con la victoria sobre Rusia.


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Me resulta muy dificil creer a alguien con sólo 3 dosis de vacuna anticovid. Deberías ponerte la cuarta.



Esa te la pones tú en la punta del nabo.....a vez si asi lo enderezas joio......


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que a Putin no lo van a derrotar. Está más que claro. ¿los servicios de inteligencia anglos no sabían esto antes? ¿tan inútiles son? ¿hasta dónde quieren llegar?



Putin no importa, a quien no van a derrotar es a Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Independientemente de que la foto es un fotomontaje digno de un niño de 8 años, el mig31 es un interceptor de largo alcance, pura superioridad aerea. El rango de accion de sus armas es igual 100km y sus objetivos son bombarderos pesados, awacs y cosas asi. No creo que pinte mucho en ucrania ni que ningun ucraniano sea capaz de saber que lo ha derribado aunque uno haya caido.



De hecho los 31Bm están desplegados en Murmansk y Krasnoiarsk, vamos, en bases por ahí cerca que tienen otros nombres que no recuerdo. Son, como dices, aviones para proteger de incursiones de bombarderos .


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.



Precisamente por eso...Por las mismas rzones que se desencadenaron la I y II Guerras

Cuando el capitalismo se atasca en las tasa de ganancias, concentración de capital,
guerra y a comenzar de nuevo... Si consiguen saquear recursos , capitales o territorios.
Lo de siempre. Pero esta vez tienen poco margrn.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde la embajada.



Es absolutamente impresionante la talla, la categoría y el nivel que está demostrando la diplomacia rusa. 
Consiguen dejar a la UE a la altura del barro. La Comisión Europea está llena de TRAIDORES a la ciudadanía europea. No están cuidando de nuestros intereses y bienestar.
Simplemente nos han vendido a los EEUU, que utiliza a la OTAN como caballo de troya.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

Primer T90M abatido, ya sacan material moderno, por fin veremos el ejercito Ruso de verdad. Porque lo que se ha visto hasta ahora era el recluta patoso con un tanque de los 80


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Al contrario.
> Si te has informado adecuadamente, deberías saber que precisamente la mayor parte de medidas de compensación de sanciones han consistido en vigorosas liberalizaciones del mercado.
> Frente a bienes y servicios protegidos por patentes y marcas, sujetos a restricciones occidentales, liberalización ABSOLUTA interior (quien quiera y pueda, que los use o los importe y los venda).
> Frente a las decisiones de cese e inactividad de ciertas empresas occidentales a mandato y seguidismo político de sus gobiernos, fomentar la transferencia forzosa de activos y titularidades a otros empresarios privados que sí quieran ejercer sus responsabilidades económicas a riego y ventura.
> Solo ha habido una férrea disciplina del mercado monetario y de capitales por parte del Banco Central (cosa que cualquier liberal en lo económico, agradecería y alabaría, pues sin seguridad monetaria, todo lo demás es la jungla), pero incluso esto, muchísimo menos que las medidas similares (pero más duras y rígidas) que ha impuesto el banco central ucraniano.



Hombre, medidas en base a proteger un mercado interno, por definición, son medidas intervencionistas, que es lo que ha hecho Rusia, básicamente, de hecho, han protegido de forma artificial el rublo, no existe una medida más contraria a cualquier planteamiento liberal, de hecho.
Pero no solo hablo de estos últimos meses, sino de mucho más atrás.
A partir de la llegada de Putin si hubo un acercamiento a políticas más liberalizadoras, pero a partir de 2014 todo cambió, en gran parte por las sanciones por lo de Crimea, pero el hecho, es que se tiró hacia un intervencionismo cada vez más flagrante, creo que poco debate hay
A lo que voy es que ninguna de esas medidas ha contribuido a que el ruso medio viva mejor, más bien todo lo contrario, si la queja es que en Europa se "han pegado un tiro al pie", Rusia no ha sido menos por su parte, no entro ni en si es o no necesario ni en la legitimidad de tal acción, sino en que, ni una parte ni la otra parecen interesados en que la población viva mejor.
Siguiendo ese análisis, yo podría pensar que a ninguna de las dos partes les interesamos lo más mínimo, la pregunta es....¿Por qué cojones nos hacemos bandos? ¿Somos gilipollas?


----------



## cobasy (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *PD: Todos los entrevistados están de acuerdo en ayudar a Ucrania.*



Tampoco es muy seguro decir lo contrario y la información es escasa. 
La propaganda es brutal!


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿y eso es malo? la guerra nuclear tiene mala prensa, pero en realidad es algo positivo y hasta sano para el planeta. es la medida ecologica definitiva
> al eliminar todos los habitantes del planeta eliminas las fuentes de sufrimiento del planeta ganatizando que sobreviva a todo el daño malo maloso que le hace el hombre
> 
> el holocausto nuclear podriamos decir que es hasta necesario



Bueno, ya tenemos la subnormalidad del día, enhorabuena

Luego vienen las lloreras y los "pos te pongo en ejnorados"....


----------



## quinciri (5 May 2022)

La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.



normcore dijo:


> Derrotar a Putin y apoderarnos de los recursos convirtiendo a Rusia en una colonia de Occidente
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk



Si pero, ¿Con que coste ? o ¿hasta el punto de lo kamikaze ?

No sé tiene que haber algo más en juego, y como para pagar precios tan altos, o para correr el riesgo de terminar pagando precios muy altos.


----------



## alicate (5 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Independientemente de que la foto es un fotomontaje digno de un niño de 8 años, el mig31 es un interceptor de largo alcance, pura superioridad aerea. El rango de accion de sus armas es igual 100km y sus objetivos son bombarderos pesados, awacs y cosas asi. No creo que pinte mucho en ucrania ni que ningun ucraniano sea capaz de saber que lo ha derribado aunque uno haya caido.



Es más, no es un Mig31, es un Sukhoi27


Mig31








Calcomanía Had models Calcomanía Mikoyan MiG-31BM / MiG-31BSM...


Descubra su calcomanías para aviones milit por sólo 34.69 EUR en 1001hobbies, el especialista de HAD Models. Entusiastas a su servicio : satisfacción del cliente 4,2/5. En 1001hobbies, compartimos tu pasión !




www.1001hobbies.es





Su27








Sukhoi Su-27 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Básicamente los rusos no controlan casi nada, ni Mariupol si quiera, pero a nivel interno, el ruso medio es tan fácil de engañar, que no me extrañaría que tal y como está la cosa ahora lo vendiese todo como una victoria y control de esos territorios y que los demás se lo creyesen.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hace semanas que me llamó la atención y lo comenté en algún momento.
> 
> Me parece uno de los mensajes mas poderosos a otros pueblos y países.
> 
> ...



Es que el trabajo que hizo Moscú con Chechenia en 20 años es brutal... Es como si en 20 años la tropa de élite del ejército español está formada por guipuzcoanos o gerundenses.... 
"Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos".


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Occidente lleva más de dos años, al menos, tomando decisiones contra la economía.... En especial de sus clases medias y obreras...


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo grabaría a todos los hombres en edad militar que salen con banderitas de Ucrania, averiguaría sus identidades y se las mandaría a los Consulados y embajadas ucranianas de toda Europa.
> 
> Todos esos ucras se están saltando la orden gubernamental de Farlopensky, de volver al país para luchar.
> Ya verás qué pronto se les quitan las tonterías a todos esos



Todos esos deben tener pasta para librarse y vivir en Europa sin dar un palo al agua, solo molestando. 
"A Cuba por no tener reales...."


----------



## capitán almeida (5 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Básicamente los rusos no controlan casi nada, ni Mariupol si quiera, pero a nivel interno, el ruso medio es tan fácil de engañar, que no me extrañaría que tal y como está la cosa ahora lo vendiese todo como una victoria y control de esos territorios y que los demás se lo creyesen.


----------



## Argentium (5 May 2022)

_Gracias a todos los dioses tenemos el gas ruso, que si dependieramos del que nos proveeria el amigo americano estaríamos Kaput    (te lo romperán, pero gozarás y serás feliz...) _

*El gas natural de EE. UU. salta a un máximo de 13 años por el clima cálido de las primaveras y la fuerte demanda de GNL. *
20:58 || 05/05/2022


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*El líder de la Duma dice que ataque nuclear ruso puede ser "solo de respuesta"*
La doctrina militar rusa prevé el uso de armamento nuclear "solo como respuesta" a un ataque similar contra el país, dijo hoy el presidente de la Duma (Cámara Baja del parlamento ruso), Viacheslav Volodin.

"En cuanto a la Federación Rusa, solo contemplamos la posibilidad de responder (con un dispositivo nuclear) a un ataque asestado", dijo Volodin a la emisora "Komsomólskaya Pravda".

Agregó que "para nosotros se trata solo de una respuesta, en el marco de la defensa". "Si nos atacan, respondemos", insistió. Según Volodin, hasta ahora "el único país que ha usado armas nucleares es Estados Unidos". Por eso, de Washington "se puede esperar cualquier cosa", dijo.

"Bombardearon las ciudades pacíficas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki. En agosto, los días 6 y 9, habrá otro aniversario de ello. Se puede esperar eso de ellos", insistió y agregó que la doctrina estadounidense permite realizar un "ataque preventivo".


----------



## delhierro (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para el que le interesen estos datos, la munición del obús de artillería más usado en la zona (el ruso 2a65 de 152 milímetros) pesa unos 8 kilos (la pieza en si pesa 7000 kilos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hasta la semana pasada llegaban por tren electrificado sin el menor problema. Por lo que he leido parte de la energia de la central gigantesca de Dnieper se vuelca...........a la red ucranina, si es cierto ademas llegaba gratis lo cual es ya para hacerselo mirar.

Desde hace una semana, al menos tendran que movelos en partes del recorrido con locomotoras diesel que gastan y ademas se retrasa por los cambios de máquina. ¿ por ? Pues porque despues de 55 dias, decidieron LÓGICAMENTE destruir las estaciones electricas. Los generales de salon ya lo pedian desde la retirada del oeste del rio. Eran tontos, o niños ratas, pero adelantaron la realidad 50 dias.

Hasta ayer, entraban electricas y luego diesel hasta la menos dnipro. Alguien despues de 69 dias , decidio que sería LÓGICO cargarse esa posibilidad volando un puente ferroviario con el descomunal gasto de 1 misil. Lo mismo que lo anterior, si se pudo hacer ayer......

Los calculos que haces estan bien. Ahora , usalos....van 71 dias. Los rusos han capturado arsenales, destruido otros, y bombardeado a los ucraniuanos del donbas con dureza. ¿ como siguen disparando ? Pues porque les han llegado suministros. De otra forma se habrian tenido que rendir en gran parte hace dias.

Se trabajaron y con un exito brutal capturar el ismo de Crimea y Jerson. Eso deja menos de 10 puentes para abastecer el frente. 15 si te vas hasta kiev , pero eso es ya un gran rodeo. ¿ sentido de no destruirlos ?


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que el trabajo que hizo Moscú con Chechenia en 20 años es brutal... Es como si en 20 años la tropa de élite del ejército español está formada por guipuzcoanos o gerundenses....
> "Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos".


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)

*¿A quién coño le importa esta invasión ilegal?

Ejjqueee la tele no habla de esooooo*

. El Tribunal Supremo autoriza el desalojo de 1.300 palestinos que invaden zona del ejército


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Así es. Empezando por Alemania, esos supuestos inmaculados seres de luz, que algunos ven falsamente en modo víctima, pero que en realidad lo que están es en modo guerra.
> 
> Es de cajón. Les han prometido el Eden de los recursos en la victoria y se lo creen a pies juntillas.
> Piden sacrificios a su pueblo, y algunos equivocados piensan como los pobrecitos alemanes
> ...


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

el presidente polaco, andrzej duda, dice que "prácticamente no habrá fronteras entre polonia y ucrania"

dirigiéndose a los ciudadanos polacos, el jefe de estado dijo: “durante décadas, y tal vez, dios no lo quiera, durante un siglo, un estado hermano para polonia, y como espero que dijera proféticamente, volodymyr zelensky, no habrá más fronteras entre nuestros países: Polonia. Y ucrania. ¡no habrá tal frontera! Para que podamos vivir juntos en esta tierra, construyendo y reconstruyendo nuestra felicidad común y nuestra fuerza común, que nos permitirá resistir cualquier peligro o cualquier posible amenaza”.


----------



## Michael_Knight (5 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que las cifras de bajas por los dos bandos son de 200 a 500, y el doble o triple de heridos. Ukraina digamos que juegan en casa, y visto el comportamiento de los rusos no tienen nada que perder. Esto es como el vietnam, los rusos pueden hacer lo que quieran pero esta guerra la tienen perdida en el momento en que hay una firme determinación.
> Teneis la misma obsesión con Zelensky que con Puigdemont, es la persona que hay delante pero no es un Churchill, es el que había a mano.



Son muchas bajas diarias, la verdad es que se están dando fuerte, no es una guerra de baja intensidad precisamente, pero coincido contigo en que la determinación de los ucranianos es total y les da ventaja en una guerra de desgaste, además Putin no es Stalin que mandaba que se tiraran mil soldados a un barranco y se tiraban sin rechistar, como siga alargandose la guerra Putin será cada vez más cuestionado tanto por los ciudadanos como por los poderosos


----------



## Cga (5 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> La pregunta es: Si Europa y Estados Unidos se están dando una hostia económica espectacular. ¿Para que todo este circo? ¿qué gana occidente con todo esto? Cada vez entiendo menos de esta guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son satánicos, no lo pueden evitar


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito



No has visto in Mig 31 en tu vida, no?
El Twittero se ve que tampoco


----------



## El-Mano (5 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> UCRANIA: No soy experto en temas militares, aficionado, pero hay cosas que no entiendo.
> Si es cierto que Ucrania tiene lo mejor de su ejército en la bolsa de Donbass, están corriendo un grave riesgo si la bolsa se cierra. Esta visto que los rusos, contrariamente a lo que se suponía, debe tener ingentes cantidades de misiles, bomba en sus arsenales, y me imagino que sus plantas de producción estarán al máximo.
> Pero si consiguen hacer la pinza al ejército ucraniano y luego a base de bombardearlos te destruyen lo mejor de tu ejército, y lo que te queda detrás son reservistas, los rusos tendrán vía libre hasta el Dniper.
> Y el sur, salvo Odessa, ya no solo es que sea ruso, es que por lo que se ve, lo están "colonizando", cambiando carteles, introduciendo el rublo, cambiando temarios en las escuelas...
> ...



En realidad, aunque no al 100% exacto sería... "sientate junto al rio, y verás flotar el cadaver de tu enemigo"... o así lo he oido yo.

Todos han decidido jugarsela a lo que suceda en el dombass.

Entiendo el modo ruso de ir "a lo sirio". Lo que igual no entiendo es porque solamente lo hace en un sólo frente y no intenta avanzar algo por el sur.
Quizás los temas no militares tienen bastante que ver con no tener prisa esta vez, ¿cuanto tiempo puede aguantar rusia las sanciones? -probablemente años... pero ¿y europa cuanto tiempo?
La UE entro en una histería de sanciones que no va a poder levantar hasta que Rusia no ponga el freno, igual es lo que los rusos han buscado, o al menos lo tenían previsto como uno de sus planes.


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

Yo, lo que me pregunto es si Europa cree que Ucrania puede vencer a Rusia.
No ya EEUU, que va a lo que va y a Europa la va a esquilmar todo lo que pueda.
Lo de la casta europea es patético.


----------



## magufone (5 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Yo, lo que me pregunto es si Europa cree que Ucrania puede vencer a Rusia.
> No ya EEUU, que va a lo que va y a Europa la va a esquilmar todo lo que pueda.
> Lo de la casta europea es patético.



USA sabe desde siempre que no... Esta hasta que aguante el último ucraniano.
Nuestros eurowokes, a saber, yame creeria cualquier cosa de ellos...


----------



## Eslacaña (5 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En realidad, aunque no al 100% exacto sería... "sientate junto al rio, y verás flotar el cadaver de tu enemigo"... o así lo he oido yo.



Es lo de menos, y ambas formas valen, pero siempre lo leí así:





__





sientate en el portal de tu casa - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

Japón y el Reino Unido acuerdan un pacto de defensa mientras China sigue con su ascenso en el Indo-Pacífico.

"*El Este de Asia puede convertirse mañana en Ucrania"*, dijo el primer ministro Fumio Kishida tras conversaciones con Boris Johnson en Londres.

https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east-...e-indo-pacific


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

Los preparativos de Alemania para una tercera guerra mundial en pleno desarrollo - Peter Schwarz, WSWS, 4 de mayo de 2022

_* "La realización de una III Guerra Mundial no es sólo una cuestión militar", proclama. 
Es "ante todo una cuestión económica". Porque sin un desenredo económico a lo largo 
de los bloques de poder y militares, es imposible una guerra que pueda sostenerse 
durante un período más largo, como ya podemos ver por la dependencia de Alemania 
del gas natural ruso."

"Quien quiera hacer que la guerra mundial sea manejable debe primero desagregar
el comercio mundial", subraya Steingart. "La independencia económica es más importante
que miles de millones más para la Bundeswehr. Por lo tanto, no son sólo los soldados 
y su equipo militar los que deben reunirse en una formación ofensiva, sino también
los recursos económicos."

"Visto con este ojo económico", "los preparativos para hacer manejable una III Guerra*_
* Mundial están en pleno desarrollo."*


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para el que le interesen estos datos, la munición del obús de artillería más usado en la zona (el ruso 2a65 de 152 milímetros) pesa unos 8 kilos (la pieza en si pesa 7000 kilos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, el proyectil de un 152 mm pesa de 45 a 50 kg, y hay que añadir la carga propelente que va aparte, con lo cual cada disparo supone del orden de 70 a 75 kg.

Similar para un 155 mm occidental.


----------



## Discordante (5 May 2022)

Parece que esta reunido el consejo de seguridad de la ONU. A ver si sale algo bueno para variar.



Putin ha llamado a Israel para calmarlos tras la salida de tiesto repetida de Lavrov. Estaba claro. Israel no aguanta tonterias.



El Kremlin: Putin y el primer ministro israelí discutieron la situación de Ucrania tras una disputa desatada por las declaraciones de Lavrov


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

A pesar de que el Kremlin dice que los rumores de movilización a gran escala son "tonterías", las agencias estatales rusas (desde la oficina de correos hasta los inspectores fiscales) han comenzado a inundar los portales de empleo en línea con listas de "expertos en movilización"


----------



## chemarin (5 May 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que las cifras de bajas por los dos bandos son de 200 a 500, y el doble o triple de heridos. Ukraina digamos que juegan en casa, y visto el comportamiento de los rusos no tienen nada que perder. Esto es como el vietnam, los rusos pueden hacer lo que quieran pero esta guerra la tienen perdida en el momento en que hay una firme determinación.
> Teneis la misma obsesión con Zelensky que con Puigdemont, es la persona que hay delante pero no es un Churchill, es el que había a mano.



No flipes, no muere un ruso por cada ucraniano.


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

Un comentario en MoA sobre los ferrocarriles en Ucrania:

_*He oído una explicación sobre las subestaciones de los ferrocarriles ucranianos. 
Las subestaciones convierten la corriente de la red eléctrica en la corriente que 
utilizan las locomotoras eléctricas. Lo principal allí son los transformadores que 
no son TAN pesados, y las reparaciones toman pocas horas - si tienen trs de 
repuesto

Número 1, hay unas 300 locomotoras diesel en Ucrania, y 1600-1700 eléctricas.

Número 2, la única fábrica para hacer los transformadores está fuera de servicio.

Número 3, los requisitos de las locomotoras son diferentes a los de Europa Occidental, 
y la vía es diferente, el envío de ayuda material puede requerir varios meses para reequipar 
la producción (presumiblemente, los europeos también utilizan locomotoras eléctricas
y transformadores en las subestaciones).

Número 4: el comentarista no conocía el número de transformadores de repuesto
en Ucrania, pero debe ser algo limitado. Los ferrocarriles ucranianos estaban en situación 
financiera bastante lamentable, por lo que no cabe esperar que tengan grandes reservas 
de piezas de repuesto.
*_
*Inutilizar los ferrocarriles es un movimiento de escalada, reactivo a la entrega de armas
pesadas. Dañar las subestaciones es relativamente fácil de deshacer una vez que llegue
la paz o el alto el fuego, pero requiere tiempo para reiniciar la fábrica de transformadores 
ucraniana, o bien piezas de repuesto de Rusia.*


----------



## Discordante (5 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, el proyectil de un 152 mm pesa de 45 a 50 kg, y hay que añadir la carga propelente que va aparte, con lo cual cada disparo supone del orden de 70 a 75 kg.
> 
> Similar para un 155 mm occidental.



Creo que los 45kg son con la carga incluida

M107 (proyectil) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre : Peso en el momento del disparo: 43,88 kg

Los cargadores de artilleria manual son bestias pardas.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Yo sinceramente creo que el plan de la OTAN era hacer que Putin cayera rápidamente (quizás tenían gente dentro del Kremlin) y/o a ahogar a Rusia con las sanciones.

Bien, ni lo uno ni lo otro ha funcionado ¿y ahora qué?

Solo les queda declarar la guerra formalmente a Rusia. Cosa que creo que hoy ha hecho la CIA usando su panfleto favorito (el New York Times) para decir un secreto a voces: Que Estados Unidos lleva desde el principio dando apoyo logístico de forma directa a los Ucranianos y que se han cargado a varios generales. Y presumiendo de eso a voces. 

Rusia no puede permitirse más humillaciones porque para su posición internacional no es sostenible.

Esto escala y Putin tiene que dar un golpe de mano: La guerra ya la tenemos casi declarada.

Ojalá me equivoque pero a Rusia le quedan dos opciones:

1) Seguir con la infinita guerra de Ucrania y hacerse el loco (lo veo una situación insostenible, ya que los americanos ya han declarado la guerra de forma cuasi-abierta y cada vez van a mandar más mercenarios y más armas sofisticadas).
2) Lanzar un ataque nuclear preventivo intentando joder la mayor parte de los sistemas occidentales y cruzar los dedos para que el contraataque de lo que le quede a la OTAN no sea devastador para Rusia y China (porque la OTAN también va a disparar contra China en caso de guerra nuclear).

En ambos casos veo que todo deriva en el juego de la gallina: Quien se raja primero o quien lanza la primera Nuke.

Sinceramente veo a la OTAN en plan suicida para intentar acorralar a Rusia, pero: ¿Puede evitar Rusia no entrar en una guerra nuclear?

Yo lo veo complicado ya que en el supuesto caso de que la OTAN ahora de marcha atrás, van a seguir tocándole los huevos a Rusia e intentando destruirla, dentro de un año, cinco, diez o veinte: Nunca van a parar.

Desde el punto de vista de teoría de juegos, Rusia tiene que empezar la guerra y lanzar un ataque feroz antes de que sea demasiado tarde.
Si Putin no lo ha hecho hasta ahora es porque no quiere pasar a la historia como el que empezó un holocausto nuclear, o directamente no quiere matar a millones de inocentes, pero ¿qué otra opción le queda?

Esto pinta negro...


----------



## MagicPep (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



nada, ella es una leyenda para siempre... respetamos que esos ancianos adorables les des cancha a los ukronazis para evitar las torturas


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> quien hubieras preferido que llegara, alguien iba a llegar antes o despues, eso seguro, elije
> tal vez no fue casualidad que llegaran los españoles
> o te gustaria seguir haciendo el indio
> tu no escuchas lo que no te gusta, esa chica miente e inventa muchas cosas te guste o no
> ...




*De que hiban a llegar varias potencias no hay duda...* pero eso no quita que los españoles fueron unos hijos de put@...!! si tu dices que no.. pues que te digo.... En cuanto a Inna ifiganova todo lo que comenta lo sostiene con datos... y si tu dices que miente.. pues que te digo...

Por tus comentarios se ve que te duelen las verdades... y los hechos comprobables... O prefieres aceptar toda la narrativa proUsa sin cuestionar nada... esa actitud sin cuestionar es más de un empinado, como tu comprenderas... _ja_


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un comentario en MoA sobre los ferrocarriles en Ucrania:
> 
> _*He oído una explicación sobre las subestaciones de los ferrocarriles ucranianos.
> Las subestaciones convierten la corriente de la red eléctrica en la corriente que
> ...



El ancho de vía es diferente. El único país que puede suministrar material con ancho ruso es Finlandia, que también tiene ese ancho (bueno, y los bálticos, se me olvidaba ). Pero a ver cómo lo llevan hasta allí, sin permiso bielorruso no se puede ir sobre vía ferrea. Son muchas las diferencias que hacen no interoperable el parque de cualquier otro país ((tensión y sobre todo señalización). Pero también hay dos vías en ancho ruso que entran en Polonia y Eslovaquia y que imagino que están siendo utilizadas últimamente. La clave es cortar los caminos del Oeste al Este.


----------



## raptors (5 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso que dices es mentira.



cual es la mentira...??


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Creo que los 45kg son con la carga incluida
> 
> M107 (proyectil) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre : Peso en el momento del disparo: 43,88 kg
> 
> Los cargadores de artilleria manual son bestias pardas.



En estos calibres 152/155 mm el peso de 45 a 50 kg es el proyectil solamente, la carga propelente va aparte, y va por incrementos según alcance, pero fácilmente supone otros 20 kg o más.


----------



## Peineto (5 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En realidad, aunque no al 100% exacto sería... "sientate junto al rio, y verás flotar el cadaver de tu enemigo"... o así lo he oido yo.
> 
> Todos han decidido jugarsela a lo que suceda en el dombass.
> 
> ...




¿cuanto tiempo puede aguantar rusia las sanciones? -probablemente años... pero ¿y europa cuanto tiempo?


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)

*El Kremlin asegura que la información de Inteligencia transmitida a Kiev no interfiere con las operaciones rusas*

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha asegurado este jueves que la información de Inteligencia transmitida por los Estados miembro de la OTAN y otros países no interfieren en las operaciones realizadas por el Ejército ruso en Ucrania.

Peskov ha asegurado que estos datos "no obstaculizan las labores de las fuerzas rusas ni impiden que logren cumplir sus objetivos", según informaciones de la agencia de noticias Interfax.

"Nuestro Ejército es consciente de que Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y la OTAN en su conjunto están constantemente mandando información de Inteligencia a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas", ha aseverado.

Así, ha insistido en que "esto es bien sabido" y ha descartado, además, que el envío de armas por parte de estos mismos países surta algún efecto a largo plazo. "No socavará los éxitos de la operación militar rusa en la zona", ha subrayado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...505133256.html


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El ancho de vía es diferente. El único país que puede suministrar material con ancho ruso es Finlandia, que también tiene ese ancho. Pero a ver cómo lo llevan hasta allí. Son muchas las diferencias que hacen no interoperable el parque de cualquier otro país ((tensión y sobre todo señalización). Pero también hay dos vías en ancho ruso que entran en Polonia y Eslovaquia y que imagino que están siendo utilizadas últimamente. La clave es cortar los caminos del Oeste al Este.



A ver, no hay que hacer ya más "cortes" ni ataques a las armas que entran: Estados Unidos ya le ha declarado la guerra a Rusia desde el momento en el que está marcando blancos mediante satélites y AWACs. Imagino que los rusos ya están preparando la guerra total contra la OTAN.

Solo hay que ver los movimientos de la OTAN de hoy en la frontera con Bielorrusia.


----------



## Wein (5 May 2022)

Como Rusia ya la ha cagado y ha sido desactivada tienen que seguir con la mamandurria del gasto militar con China. China tomará Taiwan como Alemania Austria en 1938, o sea sin violencia salvo que se muera algun politico contrario a la anexión.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Como Rusia ya la ha cagado y ha sido desactivada tienen que seguir con la mamandurria del gasto militar con China. China tomará Taiwan como Alemania Austria en 1938, o sea sin violencia salvo que se muera algun politico contrario a la anexión.



Y dentro de años es el plan, no ahora. Los americanos quieren acelerar las cosas.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y dentro de años es el plan, no ahora. Los americanos quieren acelerar las cosas.



Porque saben que en diez años a China no la para ni la federación estelar.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para el que le interesen estos datos, la munición del obús de artillería más usado en la zona (el ruso 2a65 de 152 milímetros) pesa unos 8 kilos (la pieza en si pesa 7000 kilos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Nico con perdón pero no creo que hayas servido en Artillería de Campaña, hago unas apreciaciones a lo que posteas.

No se como esta configurada la artillería de campaña en Rusia o Ucrania, si se como estaba la de España.

Regimiento comprende 4 baterías y una plana, el regimiento no se puede dividir en 2, actúa siempre conjuntamente aunque las baterías pueden estar diseminadas por bastantes kilómetros.

Cada batería tiene 4 cañones , eran de 105, , los cañones suelen estar diseminados en un área de 1 kilometro, cada cañón tiene un cabo primero o sargento, 2 servidores y 2 artificieros, los artificieros han de montar las vainas con las saquetes o explosivo determinados por el FDC y ajustar las espoletas, *aunque te pidan fuego a discreción no hay manera de disparar más de 2 obuses por minuto, entre montar el obús, llevarlo al cañón , cargarlo y disparar.*

Siguiendo con la batería, disponía de su propio FDC, comunicación con cada cañón y con el FDC de la plana mayor, 4 ametralladoras pesadas y 2 lanzagranadas, los artificieros aparte podrían tener explosivos para voladuras, , también tenia 4 camiones para llevar los cañones, tropa y munición más varios todoterrenos creo que unos 4 o 5, la tropa siempre llevaba encima el fusil de asalto o en según que puestos, p.e. conductor, subfusil, solo oficiales y sanitarios llevaban pistolas, en cada batería había un oficial.

La plana mayor unía a las 4 baterías con total de 16 cañones, tenia el FDC central que enviaba los datos a los FDC de cada batería, aparte llevaba los servicios de taller mecánico, servicio medico, cocina y comunicaciones, y los camiones necesarios.

Cada batería estaba formada por unas 80 personas, al igual que la plana,.

Hace tiempo de esto, pero eso de disparar con una cadencia como la que has puesto será en teoría, la realidad es otra.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, no hay que hacer ya más "cortes" ni ataques a las armas que entran: Estados Unidos ya le ha declarado la guerra a Rusia desde el momento en el que está marcando blancos mediante satélites y AWACs. Imagino que los rusos ya están preparando la guerra total contra la OTAN.
> 
> Solo hay que ver los movimientos de la OTAN de hoy en la frontera con Bielorrusia.



No se que quieres decir con la guerra total contra la OTAN.
Sería el sueño húmedo al otro lado del Atlántico, Ucrania y la UE poniendo los recursos, los muertos y la destrucción y de rebote extenuar a Rusia para centrarse en China. Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo.
Dicho esto, Rusia no le aguanta a la OTAN una guerra abierta, ni tiene recursos humanos ni armamento convencional, salvo que eche mano a lo nuclear, que es lo que interpreto que planteas. 
Pero si lo hace, entonces bajemos el telón que la obra de teatro se acabó. Aquí no queda nadie.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Quienes se están armando hasta los dientes son los talibanes a cambio de su producción de jako gueno via mafias turcas, va a ser una risa como tengamos que ir otra vez a Afganistan y nos los encontremos con miles de misiles modernos de todos los colores. Seguro que un periodista se pasa por Kandahar y encuentra C90 y NLAW en los puestos de armas, visores nocturnos y toneladas de armamento y equipos militares todavia con las pegatinas de inventario occidentales. Estos tipos de abajo en las fotos son TALIBANES usando material nuevecito, notense los MP5 alemanes, la beretta italiana y las variadas carabinas M4 americanas, todo con pinta de nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048708
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048710
> ...



Afganistán va a ser pieza clave de la ruta de la seda y ningún ejército occidental pondrá una bota allí en décadas o siglos.
Una paz duradera ha llegado a aquel desdichado país... Una paz de los talibanes, que siendo un desastre, es una bendición comparada con décadas de guerra y ocupación.


----------



## Guaguei (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *De que hiban a llegar varias potencias no hay duda...* pero eso no quita que los españoles fueron unos hijos de put@...!! si tu dices que no.. pues que te digo.... En cuanto a Inna ifiganova todo lo que comenta lo sostiene con datos... y si tu dices que miente.. pues que te digo...
> 
> Por tus comentarios se ve que te duelen las verdades... y los hechos comprobables... O prefieres aceptar toda la narrativa proUsa sin cuestionar nada... esa actitud sin cuestionar es más de un empinado, como tu comprenderas... _ja_



pero como van a aniquilar 10 millones de personas unos marineros llegados en barcos y que tardan meses en llegar, esa chavala habla lo que le apetece, eso y muchas otras cosas que no voy a discutir o detallar, asi que dejalo y sigue el tema del hilo, sigamoslo


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No se que quieres decir con la guerra total contra la OTAN.
> Sería el sueño húmedo al otro lado del Atlántico, Ucrania y la UE poniendo los recursos, los muertos y la destrucción y de rebote extenuar a Rusia para centrarse en China. Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo.
> Dicho esto, Rusia no le aguanta a la OTAN una guerra abierta, ni tiene recursos humanos ni armamento convencional, salvo que eche mano a lo nuclear, que es lo que interpreto que planteas.
> Pero si lo hace, entonces bajemos el telón que la obra de teatro se acabó. Aquí no queda nadie.



Repasa mi anterior comentario. Sinceramente pienso que es imposible que Rusia no lance un ataque nuclear en breve.



El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente creo que el plan de la OTAN era hacer que Putin cayera rápidamente (quizás tenían gente dentro del Kremlin) y/o a ahogar a Rusia con las sanciones.
> 
> Bien, ni lo uno ni lo otro ha funcionado ¿y ahora qué?
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo sinceramente...
> Esto pinta negro...



Es usted muy pesimista. hipocondriaco político que diría un optimista...

¿Cree usted qué las elites financieras, esos multi-milmillonarios que manejan
detrás del escenario, están deseando vivir en esos maravillosos búnkeres
después del cataclismo y sin poder exprimir las plusvalías tan golosas?


----------



## kelden (5 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito



Eso no es un MIG31


----------



## npintos (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, no hay que hacer ya más "cortes" ni ataques a las armas que entran: Estados Unidos ya le ha declarado la guerra a Rusia desde el momento en el que está marcando blancos mediante satélites y AWACs. Imagino que los rusos ya están preparando la guerra total contra la OTAN.
> 
> Solo hay que ver los movimientos de la OTAN de hoy en la frontera con Bielorrusia.



No voy a ser yo quien califique a Putin de ingenuo, ni de bien intencionado; no se llega a dirigir el KGB por esos atributos.

Dicho esto, coincido con usted en que señalar objetivos usando medios tecnológicos propios, es participar en la guerra tomando parte por un bando.

Si Vladimir Vladímirovich va con pies de plomo no es porque es tonto, sino porque sabe que cuando asuma públicamente que USA y la OTAN están participando en la guerra, habrá cruzado el Rubicón, y nos habrá puesto a todos en esa posición, de la que tal vez muy pocos puedan llegar a ver una salida.

En resumen, está ante la misma disyuntiva que cuando el Kursk, pero nada garantiza que esta vez tome la misma decisión.

Solo los muertos han visto el fin de la guerra, como dijo Platón.


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El ancho de vía es diferente. El único país que puede suministrar material con ancho ruso es Finlandia, que también tiene ese ancho (bueno, y los bálticos, se me olvidaba ). Pero a ver cómo lo llevan hasta allí, sin permiso bielorruso no se puede ir sobre vía ferrea. Son muchas las diferencias que hacen no interoperable el parque de cualquier otro país ((tensión y sobre todo señalización). Pero también hay dos vías en ancho ruso que entran en Polonia y Eslovaquia y que imagino que están siendo utilizadas últimamente. La clave es cortar los caminos del Oeste al Este.



Ya... Pero la clave, según consta, son los transformadores de las subestaciones 
y la fábrica de transformadores, que también la han volatilizado. Con lo cual, la
reparación de todo ello lleva meses, como mínimo.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es usted muy pesimista. hipocondriaco político que diría un optimista...
> 
> ¿Cree usted qué las elites financieras, esos multi-milmillonarios que manejan
> detrás del escenario, están deseando vivir en esos maravillosos búnkeres
> después del cataclismo y sin poder exprimir las plusvalías tan golosas?



Pues depende: Las élites no son un bloque monolítico y entre ellas hay discrepancias y luchas.

Yo sinceramente pienso que han evaluado dos posibilidades:

1) El eje China-Rusia se nos come en diez años y nos manda al abismo (y probablemente nos aniquilen debido a la superior tecnología que China tendrá en breve): *Lo aceptamos.*

2) El eje China-Rusia se nos come en diez años y nos manda al abismo (y probablemente nos aniquilen debido a la superior tecnología que China tendrá en breve) *Lanzamos una guerra suicida a ver si con suerte se rajan y podemos seguir repartiendo el pastel, pero con el riesgo de guerra nuclear total.*

Obviamente han escogido la segunda opción.


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Putos nazis, lavando el cerebro a ancianos.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Putos nazis, lavando el cerebro a ancianos.



No, no les lavan el cerebro: Los amenazan de muerte.


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Afganistán va a ser pieza clave de la ruta de la seda y ningún ejército occidental pondrá una bota allí en décadas o siglos.
> Una paz duradera ha llegado a aquel desdichado país... Una paz de los talibanes, que siendo un desastre, es una bendición comparada con décadas de guerra y ocupación.



Exactamente. Ahora mismo es un país sin ferrocarril y sin apenas carreteras pero es el punto ideal para unir el ferrocarril chino en estándar con el iraní , que permite entrar en Europa por Turquía.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Prietas las filas. Grupo Wagner en formación.

Avistados en Popasna, région de Lugansk, donde también se reportan enfrentamientos recientes con los chechenos de protagonistas.

Turbito, si estás ahí, calienta que sales.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Eso no lo van a permitir los anglos. Estos mueren matando antes de soltar el cetro.


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Gracias a todos los dioses tenemos el gas ruso, que si dependieramos del que nos proveeria el amigo americano estaríamos Kaput    (te lo romperán, pero gozarás y serás feliz...) _
> 
> *El gas natural de EE. UU. salta a un máximo de 13 años por el clima cálido de las primaveras y la fuerte demanda de GNL. *
> 20:58 || 05/05/2022



Por el clima de la primavera salta a máximo?? Y si llega a hacer frio??


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2022)

Hoy AZOVSTAL por G. Phillips.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Eso no lo van a permitir los anglos: Antes mueren matando que soltar el cetro. Esa es su doctrina desde hace 500 años: Son protestantes y Calvinistas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Rusia practica ataques con misiles con capacidad nuclear, dice ministerio*
> *Rusia ha dicho que sus fuerzas practicaron ayer ataques simulados con misiles con capacidad nuclear en el enclave occidental de Kaliningrado* , ubicado entre Polonia y Lituania a lo largo de la costa báltica.
> 
> Rusia practicó “lanzamientos electrónicos” simulados de sistemas de misiles balísticos móviles Iskander con capacidad nuclear, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado.
> ...



Ellos mismos se ponen espejo ante ellos mismos.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos la subnormalidad del día, enhorabuena
> 
> Luego vienen las lloreras y los "pos te pongo en ejnorados"....



no es por nada, pero yo lo digo totalmente en serio:
estoy a favor del holocausto nuclear y la extincion de TODA la especie humana
por un planeta mas sostenible: muerte a todos los humanos


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso no lo van a permitir los anglos: Antes mueren matando que soltar el cetro. Esa es su doctrina desde hace 500 años: Son protestantes y Calvinistas.



Ll jodido de los protestantes es que son fanáticos del dinero y algunos parece que creen en Dios y todo. Mala mezcla, porque su dios recompensa al que tiene dinero.


----------



## Zepequenhô (5 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hasta los generales ucranianos tienen una epifanía por los fracasos del gobierno
> 
> El general de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas Sergey Krivonos desmenuza un poco la verdad:
> 
> ...



Estos han hecho lo mismo que la República en la guerra civil, dar armas a cualquiera.

Y ahora se encuentran en la misma situación que la República en la guerra civil, que no controlan esas bandas armadas.

Y el final, mucho me temo, va a ser el mismo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> La gran noticia del día 9 podría ser ver al General canadiense y esos otros cuatro o cinco "tiburones" de Azovstal, vestidos con sus uniformes OTAN, montados en un carro y cargados de cadenas como colofón al Desfile de la Victoria, mientras en Tsar (de "Caesar" etimológicamente) lo contempla todo desde la gran Tribuna, rodeado de sus pretorianos. Sería algo ética y estéticamente insuperable. Al viejo estilo romano.



Las tropas rusas podrían exhibir bienes materiales saqueados también. Esa para completar la imágen.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2022)

El magnífico análisis del porqué de la guerra y su desarrollo de Gonzalo Lira:

Gonzalo Lira*.-
Resumen rápido. El 24 de febrero de 2022 los rusos invadieron Ucrania desde el sur, sureste, este y norte, con un ataque relámpago. Los rusos pusieron 190.000 soldados frente a 250.000 soldados ucranianos.
Rusia colocó 30.000 soldados cerca de Kiev, un número insuficiente para capturar la ciudad pero suficiente para inmovilizar los casi 100.000 defensores de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas (FAU). Rusia lanzó varios ejes de ataque con refuerzos en espera (entre los cuales la famosa columna de blindados de 40 kilómetros de largo) a la espera de ver donde podían ser útiles.
El ataque sorpresa ruso sobre varios ejes permitió evitar un blitzkrieg ucraniano inminente. Las FAU estaban a punto de invadir el Donbass. Esa es la primera
motivación rusa: adelantarse a los ucranianos y sabotear el inminente ataque ucraniano. Lo que ha conseguido. Un
Además, al atacar por el norte y el sur, los rusos perturbaron la cadena de suministros de armas de la OTAN. Si Rusia sólo hubiera atacado por el este para impedir la invasión del Donbass por las FAU, se hubiera dejado un pasillo abierto para el suministro desde el oeste. Amenazando a Kiev se impidió eso.
El grueso del ejército ucraniano por lo tanto quedó bloqueado en el este de Ucrania, mientras que el resto de las fuerzas ucranianas quedaba aislada y bloqueada, sin posibilidad de fácil repostaje desde el oeste. Después Rusia golpeó los puestos de mando/control y de suministros de las FAU, aislando e inmovilizando aún masa a las fuerzas ucranianas.
Enseguida los rusos controlaron un territorio de la talla de Gran Bretaña, pero ese control era tenue. El sur de Ucrania quedó completamente bajo el control de Rusia. Las FAU alrededor de Jersón se dispersaron. Mariupol se convirtió en un campo de batalla, al igual que todo el Donbass.
Lo que los rusos querían inicialmente era cortocircuitar la invasión inminente del Donbass por las tropas ucranianas.Objetivo conseguido. Querían además asustar al régimen de Zelensky para forzarlo a negociar un acuerdo político. Objetivo fallido.
Kiev no tenía ninguna intención de negociar un alto el fuego debido a las órdenes que había recibido desde Washington. “¡Combatan a Rusia hasta el último ucraniano!”: esa ha sido la consigna desde el primer momento. Además, los gorilas neonazis ucranianos que rodean a Zelensky lo amenazan si negocia o se rinde, ya que están aterrorizados por los rusos.
Por lo tanto, Zelensky lanzó una campaña masiva de relaciones públicas y de propaganda, principalmente para motivar a las FAU y forzarlas a combatir hasta la muerte. Se crearon algunos mitos (el Fantasma de Kiev), se organizaron masacres de falsa bandera (Butcha, Kramatorsk…) y se difundieron historias mediáticas sin descanso.
Los rusos han seguido negociando y tratando de NO destruir las infraestructuras ucranianas. De hecho, al principio trataron incluso de minimizar las bajas entre las FAUs. Hay numerosas pruebas de ello: Rusia no ha tocado las infraestructuras civiles, agua, electricidad, líneas telefónicas, transporte… No han atacado los cuarteles, los centros de mando, los edificios gubernamentales de las FAU, etc…
La prioridad inicial rusa era un arreglo negociado. Pero a finales de marzo, se dieron cuenta de que eso era imposible.
Es por eso que Rusia se retiró de Kiev. Ya era inútil mantener tropas alrededor de la ciudad porque ya no servían para aquello que estaban destinadas a cumplir: ejercer una presión política sobre el régimen de Zelensky para forzarlo a negociar. ¡Esa retirada fue reivindicada como una “victoria” en la “batalla de Kiev”!
A partir de finales de marzo, los rusos se retiraron y consolidaron su control sobre la zona que habían capturado, cediendo a las FAU zonas que eran potencialmente muy costosas de controlar. La maquinaria propagandística ucraniana calificó esas retiradas de “victorias”.
Quedaba todavía una luz de esperanza de que la guerra pudiera terminar por un arreglo negociado, pero esa esperanza se acabó a principios de abril. Después de las conversaciones de Estambul del 30 de marzo, la parte ucraniana aceptó con cautela ciertos compromisos, pero al cabo de una semana repudió públicamente esas concesiones. Fue entonces cuando los rusos entendieron que el régimen de Zelensky era incapaz de concluir un acuerdo: sus amos de Washington, Victoria Nuland y Anthony Blinken en particular, no iban a permitir la paz. Quieren que esta guerra agote a Rusia. Es una guerra clásica por procuración y será Ucrania la que pague el precio.
Algo más que los rusos han comprendido: las sanciones. Hicieron daño, pero Rusia se recuperó con notable rapidez. Así que no dolieron por mucho tiempo. Pero el robo por parte de Occidente de los 300.000 millones de dólares en reservas de divisas de Rusia ha hecho mucho daño. Los rusos se dieron cuenta de que estaban en una guerra total con Occidente, y dado que sus reservas de divisas se perdieron para siempre (probablemente debidoara ser saqueadas por políticos occidentales corruptos), los rusos no tenían nada que perder. Al robar sus reservas, Occidente perdió todo poder sobre Rusia.
Esto selló el destino de Ucrania: los rusos ahora no tienen motivos para renunciar a lo que han ganado. Les costó demasiado en términos de hombres y recursos. Y saben que no pueden negociar un alto el fuego. El régimen de Zelensky simplemente lo romperá más tarde.
Eso significa que los rusos tienen la intención de conquistar y anexar permanentemente todo el sur y el este de Ucrania. Por eso su estrategia en el campo de batalla ha cambiado radicalmente: ahora proceden con un lento y metódico desmantelamiento y destrucción de las FAU.
Durante los primeros 30 días, la guerra fue todo velocidad, fintas, captura nominal de grandes extensiones de territorio ucraniano, con el objetivo de presionar al régimen de Zelensky para un acuerdo negociado. Pero la ruptura política y financiera total de Occidente con Rusia significa que no tienen nada que perder. Y tienen mucho que ganar: el Donbass es rico en minerales, las tierras agrícolas realmente productivas de Ucrania se encuentran al este y al sur, Kharkov es una gran ciudad industrial, el Mar de Azov alberga innumerables reservas de gas natural.
Además, la gente los ama. ¿Por qué los rusos renunciarían ahora a este premio ganado con tanto esfuerzo? Y ganaron, no se equivoquen. Pregúnten a cualquier soldado que no sea un cerdo del sistema, le dirá: No hay forma de que las FAU recuperen su país. No tienen blindados, ni defensa aérea, ni combustible, ni comunicaciones. Se acabó.
La gran tragedia es que morirán muchos MILES de jóvenes, ¡y morirán innecesariamente!, para posponer lo inevitable. Estos valientes muchachos habrán luchado tan valientemente y muerto tan jóvenes, tan cruelmente, a causa de la maldad del régimen de Zelensky. Esa es la dura verdad.
Y al final, este es el mapa que quedará, una imagen amarga del futuro de Ucrania. Rusia invertirá miles de millones en su territorio recién adquirido. Prosperará y florecerá. Pero el estado ruinoso de Ucrania quedará empobrecido, destruido, olvidado.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por lo visto el mosaico es una copia de una pintura griega que se realizo despues de la batalla, personalmente no tengo ninguna preferencia sobre el color de ojos y cabellos de Alejandro Magno, tambien se le representa con cuernos y nadie dice que los tuviera...
> 
> PD- Lo que mas os molesta es que el macedonio no es como los actores de Hollywood y ademas lleva unas patillas estilo albanes "Tirana 1970".



cuando lleva cuernos representa al Dios Amon. Cosas del mediterráneo oriental...


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no es por nada, pero yo lo digo totalmente en serio:
> estoy a favor del holocausto nuclear y la extincion de TODA la especie humana
> por un planeta mas sostenible: muerte a todos los humanos



Eso es una tontería, ya que una guerra nuclear total mataría al 99% de las plantas y los animales. La capa de ozono quedaría completamente destruida debido a la radiación gamma y con ella morirían las plantas, el invierno nuclear congelaría la tierra, la radiación destruiría las tierras cultivables: Quedaría vida en las fosas oceánicas o en algunas cuevas.

Pienso que vamos hacia una guerra nuclear total, pero porque ya no queda otra opción (acuérdate del dilema del prisionero).


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2022)

Lula cuestiona el "espectáculo" de Zelenski en la guerra de Ucrania y le reprocha no estar negociando más


El expresidente de Brasil Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva ha cuestionado al presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir...




www.europapress.es


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ll jodido de los protestantes es que son fanáticos del dinero y algunos parece que creen en Dios y todo. Mala mezcla, porque su dios recompensa al que tiene dinero.



No solo eso, sino que creen que Dios ha escrito el destino de cada persona cuando nace y que esta vida es el reflejo de la siguiente: Si en esta vida eres rico es porque eres un elegido, si eres pobre es porque Dios ya te ha condenado al infierno desde el nacimiento: Por eso se afanan en tener éxito en la vida a cualquier precio para hacerse creer así mismo que son los elegidos.


----------



## Gnidlog (5 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No flipes, no muere un ruso por cada ucraniano.



La media rusa entre varias fuentes es de unos 300, solo falta ver en Kharkiv que mandan refuerzos porque nos les queda nada.

Me pregunto donde estudiaron esos generales


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 May 2022)

¿Nadie comenta la caída de la bolsa usana?


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es una tontería, ya que una guerra nuclear total mataría al 99% de las plantas y los animales. La capa de ozono quedaría completamente destruida debido a la radiación gamma y con ella morirían las plantas, el invierno nuclear congelaría la tierra, la radiación destruiría las tierras cultivables: Quedaría vida en las fosas oceánicas o en algunas cuevas.
> 
> Pienso que vamos hacia una guerra nuclear total, pero porque ya no queda otra opción (acuérdate del dilema del prisionero).



pero luego el planeta tendria mucho mas HUECO
y tu dame hueco
que yo yaaaaa
pero dame hueco


----------



## Zhukov (5 May 2022)

El parte de guerra de los dos últimos días, muchos informes y vídeos









Noticias de la guerra 05/05/2022 – informe especial


Mapa de los combates en el frente de Izyum AYER, 04 Mayo Resumen de las hostilidades el 4 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny Frente Norte dirección Kharkov – los ucranianos lanzaron u…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Perdón, quería decir Calvinistas.





__





Predestinación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojalá me equivoque pero a Rusia le quedan dos opciones:
> 
> 1) Seguir con la infinita guerra de Ucrania y hacerse el loco (lo veo una situación insostenible, ya que los americanos ya han declarado la guerra de forma cuasi-abierta y cada vez van a mandar más mercenarios y más armas sofisticadas).
> 2) Lanzar un ataque nuclear preventivo intentando joder la mayor parte de los sistemas occidentales y cruzar los dedos para que el contraataque de lo que le quede a la OTAN no sea devastador para Rusia y China (porque la OTAN también va a disparar contra China en caso de guerra nuclear).
> ...



Hombre, antes de ir a 2 Rusia todavía puede escalar su fuerza militar en Ucrania sin llegar usar nukes tácticas


----------



## Discordante (5 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se han arrasado ciudades enteras (Mariupol sin más) y andan cogiéndosela con papel de fumar por 4 transformadores y 3 puentes?
> 
> No sé aquí hay algo que no cuadra
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre es que les interesa que entre el material de la OTAN o bien para reventarlo en almacenes o bien para que sea usado por gente inexperta en un "terreno contralado" donde hace menos daño



Yo en estos casos hago inferencia en forma de diagrama de flujo y aplico la navaja de Ockham. ¿Porque no estan castigando masivamente las infraestructuras mas alla de la linea del frente y su rango de artilleria convencional (donde si lo estan haciendo) y solo hacen ataques esporadicos con misiles de largo alcance?

Hay 2 caminos principales:

1-Porque no pueden
2-Porque si pueden pero...

El 1-muere y el 2- se ramifica hasta el infinito. Salvo evidencia contraria y usando Ockham lo mas logico es que sea 1.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hombre, antes de ir a 2 Rusia todavía puede escalar su fuerza militar en Ucrania sin llegar usar nukes tácticas



La OTAN seguirá escalando más y más. Ya os he dicho que es teoría de juegos.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues depende: Las élites no son un bloque monolítico y entre ellas hay discrepancias y luchas.
> 
> Yo sinceramente pienso que han evaluado dos posibilidades:
> 
> ...



A China no le interesa "aniquilarnos". 
Somos sus clientes.... Y tienen nuestra deuda. El sueño de China es la nueva ruta de la seda. Comercio, intercambio... Eso sólo lo tienes por la paz. De ahí su tradicional política exterior. 

En este foro se ven demasiadas películas apocalípticas. 

Por supuesto, estoy convencido de que los teléfonos rojos no se han cortado ni se cortarán. De ahí todo el tema de la fábrica de Mariupol o la visita del canciller austriaco. 

Es imposible que Ucrania aguante más allá del verano por mucho armamento occidental que le manden.


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No solo eso, sino que creen que Dios ha escrito el destino de cada persona cuando nace y que esta vida es el reflejo de la siguiente: Si en esta vida eres rico es porque eres un elegido, si eres pobre es porque Dios ya te ha condenado al infierno desde el nacimiento: Por eso se afanan en tener éxito en la vida a cualquier precio para hacerse creer así mismo que son los elegidos.



Hombre, la responsabilidad individual tiene mucho que ver en eso....


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Bonitos playeros se gasta este checheno.

En ocasiones a la hora de crear el personaje es mejor añadir algún punto en agilidad y no tanto en fuerza o constitución.








Algunos de estos son vieja escuela








esos buenos momentos, pocos pero inolvidables.








Bonustrack:


----------



## @Durruty (5 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A China no le interesa "aniquilarnos".
> Somos sus clientes.... Y tienen nuestra deuda. El sueño de China es la nueva ruta de la seda. Comercio, intercambio... Eso sólo lo tienes por la paz. De ahí su tradicional política exterior.
> 
> En este foro se ven demasiadas películas apocalípticas.
> ...



Vamos a ver: Que no es que China o Rusia nos quieran matar: Es que no tienen más opciones.
La OTAN va a seguir acosando cada vez más a Rusia y a China porque saben que en diez años serán indestructibles. Y en diez años probablemente China ya haya conseguido un escudo antimisiles impenetrable y algo muy parecido a la inteligencia artificial.

Por cada científico o ingeniero Estadounidense hay 20 en China.

Esto es una guerra por la supervivencia de los anglos.


----------



## Sinjar (5 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (5 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, la responsabilidad individual tiene mucho que ver en eso....



Estarás siendo sarcástico, porque si nazco en un gueto no creo que tenga muchas posibilidades de triunfar en la vida.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Ahora mismo es un país sin ferrocarril y sin apenas carreteras pero es el punto ideal para unir el ferrocarril chino en estándar con el iraní , que permite entrar en Europa por Turquía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048852



Yo creo que ya lo tienen proyectado. Fíjate qué rápido China anunció que mantenía su embajada en Kabul tras la disolución del gobierno títere y el triunfo de los "estudiantes..." 
Comercio y paz. China, a diferencia de Estados Unidos y sus lacayos uevones, no de anda con monsergas morales. Lo mismo le da que un país sea monarquía o República, democracia o dictadura, comunismo o capitalismo.... China compra, no conquista.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 May 2022)

Parece que los rusos han destruido el puente de pontones que habían montado los ukras sobre el río Donetsk y que, según decían fuentes afines, les iba a permitir un contraataque de flanco sobre Izium.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Ahora mismo es un país sin ferrocarril y sin apenas carreteras pero es el punto ideal para unir el ferrocarril chino en estándar con el iraní , que permite entrar en Europa por Turquía.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1048852



la via turca que cruza la frontera iraní tiene la particularidad de que entre tatvan y van cruza -en ferry- el lago van. sería más lógico trazar una vía nueva desde erzurum hasta doğubayazıt y gúrbulak, siguiendo la E80, que de hecho es la carretera que une irán con europa.


----------



## Julc (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Bonitos playeros se gasta este checheno.
> 
> En ocasiones a la hora de crear el personaje es mejor añadir algún punto en agilidad y no tanto en fuerza o constitución.
> 
> ...



No hay peor enemigo que unas botas nuevas.


----------



## mazuste (5 May 2022)

La destrucción del enemigo es tanto militar como económica a escala global,
mucho más allá del Donbass o Ucrania. No es necesario que Rusia escale, 
mejor mantener a Occidente en su propia cocción autoimpuesta.

el petróleo vuelve a subir por encima de los 100 dólares y ahora está en 108 dólares, y el rublo ha bajado hasta 64 por dólar hoy.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No solo eso, sino que creen que Dios ha escrito el destino de cada persona cuando nace y que esta vida es el reflejo de la siguiente: Si en esta vida eres rico es porque eres un elegido, si eres pobre es porque Dios ya te ha condenado al infierno desde el nacimiento: Por eso se afanan en tener éxito en la vida a cualquier precio para hacerse creer así mismo que son los elegidos.



Así es. Además de creer que todo ya está escrito y el futuro predeterminado, con lo cual niegan el libre albedrio, base del cristianismo, y sin libre albedrio no hay pecado ni culpa.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso no lo van a permitir los anglos: Antes mueren matando que soltar el cetro. Esa es su doctrina desde hace 500 años: Son protestantes y Calvinistas.



Calvinistas en el mundo anglo... Los escoceses. 
El calvinismo es cosa de holandeses y suizos....


----------



## Señor X (5 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Las tropas rusas podrían exhibir bienes materiales saqueados también. Esa para completar la imágen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



Los ingleses lo hacen en sus museos de forma orgullosa, sin complejos.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Calvinistas en el mundo anglo... Los escoceses.
> El calvinismo es cosa de holandeses y suizos....



Te equivocas: En Estados Unidos hay unos cuantos y bastante influyentes. Acuérdate del Mayflower.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Azovstal ahora, pasto de las llamas.


----------



## Rain dog (5 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No se que quieres decir con la guerra total contra la OTAN.
> Sería el sueño húmedo al otro lado del Atlántico, Ucrania y la UE poniendo los recursos, los muertos y la destrucción y de rebote extenuar a Rusia para centrarse en China. Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo.
> Dicho esto, Rusia no le aguanta a la OTAN una guerra abierta, ni tiene recursos humanos ni armamento convencional, salvo que eche mano a lo nuclear, que es lo que interpreto que planteas.
> Pero si lo hace, entonces bajemos el telón que la obra de teatro se acabó. Aquí no queda nadie.



Con lo de la OTAN en lo convencional, en principio es evidente que es así. Al fin y al cabo, Rusia tiene 145 millones de habitantes. USA más del doble, y Europa Occidental, sobre el triple -o más, no lo voy a calcular, da igual-.

Sin embargo, nuestras sociedades son blandiblub puro. En caso de una guerra real, vaya usted a saber si no se hundía Occidente como un castillo de naipes, a nada que Rusia aguantara los envites y jugara bien unas manos afortunadas.

Pero sí, aparentemente, lo normal, es que Rusia acabara muy, muy mal.

En Occidente, en realidad, tenemos suerte. Estaba pensando yo el otro día, que un líder ruso más... "mesiánico", podría pensar que Rusia no puede imponerse a Occidente por medios convencionales. Y que antes o después, nuestra podredumbre les acabará infectando, y convirtiendo en un zombie más.

Y con ese pensamiento, en determinadas cabezas, la única salida es usar el arma que tienes, antes de que algo la deje obsoleta. Si no puedes ganar, le metes un Reset al planeta, y a ver si sale algo mejor. Si no, pues estábamos condenados igual. Porque que Occidente no tiene arreglo, está más claro que el agua.

No tengan duda, de que el bloque que lanzó dos bombas atómicas sobre la población civil de un país que ya estaba derrotado, no dudaría en lanzar los nukes si se viera en la situación de Rusia.

Y si tienen alguna duda, revisen su Historia, y lo que han hecho.


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estarás siendo sarcástico, porque si nazco en un gueto no creo que tenga muchas posibilidades de triunfar en la vida.



Tienes menos, indudablemente, pero si te tiras el día fumando y delinquiendo con tus compis de barrio, no esperes a ganar el Nobel...

Nadie tenemos las mismas posibilidades, yo no puedo jugar al baloncesto para llegar a la NBA, pero si el baloncesto es mi pasión, podré trabajar duro para tener mi espacio y la vida me colocará en un lugar donde encaje, lo haga bien y obtenga resultados
Lo que es imposible es que A) las cosas te lleguen porque "te lo mereces" o B) las cosas no salen, ergo, los demás son malos conmigo y quiero recurrir a un "estado" que me de seguridad...responsabilidad con uno mismo....por qué crees que no estoy a favor de un estado totalitario?, porque me parece que es lo peor que le puede pasar a una persona, que alguien que no le conoce le de "seguridad", y mucho menos si tiene poder...


----------



## Sinjar (5 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Como ha crecido Maryana Naumova. La música que suena en ese coche es de "Sektor Gaza"


----------



## boogie boom (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es una tontería, ya que *una guerra nuclear total mataría al 99% de las plantas y los animales.* La capa de ozono quedaría completamente destruida debido a la radiación gamma y con ella morirían las plantas, el invierno nuclear congelaría la tierra, la radiación destruiría las tierras cultivables: Quedaría vida en las fosas oceánicas o en algunas cuevas.
> 
> Pienso que vamos hacia una guerra nuclear total, pero porque ya no queda otra opción (acuérdate del dilema del prisionero).



Esta premisa me parece falsa. Solo hay que mirar cómo están ahora fukushima y nagasaki. Y chernobil. Lo primero de todo, al "planeta tierra" le importa una puta mierda. Y parece que se recupera bastante bien de nuestras tonterías; de nuestro clima climático, de nuestra enorme polución y maldad y de nuestras historias woke para lerdos y niñas con asperger.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2022)

ya ha llegado el 155 al pruces orco



mucha hiel palanganeros


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Los ingleses lo hacen en sus museos de forma orgullosa, sin complejos.



Toda su historia se basa en robar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos a ver: Que no es que China o Rusia nos quieran matar: Es que no tienen más opciones.
> La OTAN va a seguir acosando cada vez más a Rusia y a China porque saben que en diez años serán indestructibles. Y en diez años probablemente China ya haya conseguido un escudo antimisiles impenetrable y algo muy parecido a la inteligencia artificial.
> 
> Por cada científico o ingeniero Estadounidense hay 20 en China.
> ...



A ver si a China le entran ganas de recuperar
680000 km2 de Siberia.

Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Esta premisa me parece falsa. Solo hay que mirar cómo están ahora fukushima y nagasaki. Y chernobil. Lo primero de todo, al "planeta tierra" le importa una puta mierda. Y parece que se recupera bastante bien de nuestras tonterías; de nuestro clima climático, de nuestra enorme polución y maldad y de nuestras historias woke para lerdos y niñas con asperger.



Hay por ahí un documental que se llama "la vida sin nosotros". Lo explica perfectamente.
El antropoceno es una ínfima parte de la historia del planeta. 
Como la religión ya no chuta, han proliferado los apocalipsis "laicos". Todo para meter miedo y controlar. Y la gente a día de hoy tiene una mentalidad que ha evolucionado muy poco desde los campesinos medievales. Yo no soy creyente, pero me mola más el de San Juan, con sus trompetas, ángeles y jinetes.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estarás siendo sarcástico, porque si nazco en un gueto no creo que tenga muchas posibilidades de triunfar en la vida.



Está siendo ignorante, pues que coño sale con responsabilidad individual cuando los protestantes niegan el libre albedrio.

Está siendo una Ayuso de manual, ignorante hasta la náusea.


----------



## coscorron (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A China no le interesa "aniquilarnos".
> Somos sus clientes.... Y tienen nuestra deuda. El sueño de China es la nueva ruta de la seda. Comercio, intercambio... Eso sólo lo tienes por la paz. De ahí su tradicional política exterior.
> 
> En este foro se ven demasiadas películas apocalípticas.
> ...



China nos manda productos y nosotros le damos papelitos con los que luego no nos puede comprar practicamente ya nada ... Pues no se, tampoco es que la resiliencia sea algo exportable


----------



## boogie boom (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hay por ahí un documental que se llama "la vida sin nosotros". Lo explica perfectamente.



También pueden explicar perfectamente en lopaís, elinmundo y newtroll. Solo te digo que no me lo creo. Que joder la vida vegetal y animal en toda la litosfera ni con 1000 bombas atómicas (no creo que se llegaran a lanzar tantas ni de coña).


----------



## unaie (5 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> The AP Interview: Belarus admits Russia's war 'drags on'
> 
> 
> MINSK, Belarus (AP) — Belarus’ authoritarian President Alexander Lukashenko defended Russia’s invasion of Ukraine in an interview Thursday with The Associated Press, but he said he didn’t expect the 10-week-old conflict to “drag on this way.”
> ...



Si Lukashenko lo cree asi, es que probablemente tampoco en Rusia esperaban una guerra larga. Han subestimado completamente la voluntad de resistencia ucraniana. Los rusos siguen creyendo ser la URSS, y solo tenian en mente meter en vereda una region rebelde controlada por una faccion politica nacionalista antirusa. Esperaban que gran parte del ejercito se entregara a las fuerzas de la URSS, no consideraron el grado de implantancion del nacionalismo ucraniano en buena parte de la poblacion ni en el ejercito con la incorporacion de milicias nacionalistas. Tambien sorprende ver como aun despues de decadas de pertenencia de Ucrania a la Union Sovietica estaba latente un potente nacionalismo ucraniano pronazi, antiruso y antisovietico. Eso no es reciente, es generacional.

Lo que si esta quedando claro es que los ucranianos son una variante de rusos, en su capacidad de resistencia y en la de sacrificar soldados. Rusia lo tiene muy dificil. Aunque vayan minando y desgastando poco a poco al ejercito ucraniano, con su potencial artillero, incluso aunque llegue a desintegrarse finalmente el frente del Donbass, tomar cada ciudad, con la estrategia ademas del escudo civil, va a ser una pesadilla, y va a dejar unos niveles de destruccion como los que se han visto en Mariupol pero a escala amplificada. Esa parecer ser la estrategia del mando ucraniano, que cualquier avance terrritorial ruso se constituya en tierra quemada, con los costes que implica eso, sociales, de propaganda internacional y desde luego economicos.

Hasta el punto que se me hace dificil ahora pensar que vaya a haber seguro una ofensiva para tomar Odesa, e incluso Jarkov esta en duda. Podria haber ya negociaciones que no estan siendo publicitadas y que esten proximas a parar la guerra. Eso podria explicar tambien en parte que no haya mayores avances rusos. Quizas el 9 de Mayo, dia de la Victoria, pueda haber una sorpresa en ese sentido. El acuerdo podria ser el de un alto el fuego, sin implicar reconocimiento de perdidas territoriales por parte de Ucrania, pero conservando Odesa, salida al mar, neutralidad, no crecimiento militar y en general los acuerdos de Minsk, con la amenaza en caso contrario de la reanudacion de la guerra y avances territoriales. Quedaria por ver, de ser este el caso, la postura de EEUU, pero no pueden orientar a Ucrania a continuar la guerra si aun con sus suministros de armas la van perdiendo y no tienen mas soluciones o quieren escalar con intervenciones directas de la OTAN.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tienes menos, indudablemente, pero si te tiras el día fumando y delinquiendo con tus compis de barrio, no esperes a ganar el Nobel...
> 
> Nadie tenemos las mismas posibilidades, yo no puedo jugar al baloncesto para llegar a la NBA, pero si el baloncesto es mi pasión, podré trabajar duro para tener mi espacio y la vida me colocará en un lugar donde encaje, lo haga bien y obtenga resultados
> Lo que es imposible es que A) las cosas te lleguen porque "te lo mereces" o B) las cosas no salen, ergo, los demás son malos conmigo y quiero recurrir a un "estado" que me de seguridad...responsabilidad con uno mismo....por qué crees que no estoy a favor de un estado totalitario?, porque me parece que es lo peor que le puede pasar a una persona, que alguien que no le conoce le de "seguridad", y mucho menos si tiene poder...



Me parece que lo que dices es de un eugenismo tan repulsivo que solo se puede comparar con el pensamiento de un nazi y nuevo rico: ¿Así que la culpa de lo que te pase siempre es tuya? Imaginate que por ejemplo nazco en un gueto de sudán donde no hay colegios, medicina, ni transportes. y que además no puedo "jugar" al baloncesto porque tengo que cuidar de mi madre enferma de cáncer... ¿como coño progreso en la vida?

He tenido paciencia contigo, porque hasta ahora, para ser un pro-otan, por lo menos intentabas (aunque de una forma patética argumentar) pero me parece que vas al ignore en breve.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 May 2022)

La manipulación de Zelenski y las tragaderas de los follaotans son tan grandes, que el nivel de desvergüenza informativa será estudiado en el futuro.



@JoséBatallas


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Esta premisa me parece falsa. Solo hay que mirar cómo están ahora fukushima y nagasaki. Y chernobil. Lo primero de todo, al "planeta tierra" le importa una puta mierda. Y parece que se recupera bastante bien de nuestras tonterías; de nuestro clima climático, de nuestra enorme polución y maldad y de nuestras historias woke para lerdos y niñas con asperger.



El planeta se recupera, pero tardará miles de años. Acuérdate de la extinción del pérmico donde murieron el 95% de las especies.
Te recomiendo encarecidamente este libro:





__





El invierno nuclear - Carl Sagan y Richard Turco


En 1984, el gran divulgador científico Carl Sagan publicó El Frío y las Tinieblas: el Mundo tras la Guerra Nuclear, donde explicaba los resultados de varios trabajos científicos, incluyendo el de su grupo TTAPS (Robert Turco, Owen Toon, Thomas Ackerman, James Pollack y el propio Sagan): un...




www.librosmaravillosos.com


----------



## Guaguei (5 May 2022)

de hace 45 min


----------



## Julc (5 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La manipulación de Zelenski y las tragaderas de los follaotans son tan grandes, que el nivel de desvergüenza informativa será estudiado en el futuro.
> 
> 
> 
> @JoséBatallas



No proteger a esa mujer fue un error.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Los militares rusos y republicanos expulsan a los soldados ucranianos de Voivodovka

Las fuerzas aliadas de la LPR y Rusia, después de haber eliminado al ejército ucraniano del bosque cerca de Rubizhne, comenzaron a liberar el pueblo de Voevodovka adyacente.

Según el jefe de la administración de Kiev en el territorio temporalmente ocupado de la LPR, Sergei Gaidai, el asentamiento cambió de manos varias veces.

@anna_noticias


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Esta premisa me parece falsa. Solo hay que mirar cómo están ahora fukushima y nagasaki. Y chernobil. Lo primero de todo, al "planeta tierra" le importa una puta mierda. Y parece que se recupera bastante bien de nuestras tonterías; de nuestro clima climático, de nuestra enorme polución y maldad y de nuestras historias woke para lerdos y niñas con asperger.



Esas dos minibombas fueron una minucia comparados con un solo misil moderno con sus múltiples planeadores con cabezas gigantescas. Si un volcán de mierda puede crear un invierno de más de un año, todo lo que levantaría esto si que puede provocar un invierno largo que es lo que acabaría con la vida vegetal y luego Aníbal.


----------



## crocodile (5 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Las tropas rusas podrían exhibir bienes materiales saqueados también. Esa para completar la imágen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



Nada comparable al robo en plan bandolero de yates, propiedades, cuentas y las reservas en euros y dolares de Rusia en occidente hecho por USA/OTAN.


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) —* Las sanciones que la Comisión Europea propone imponer a Rusia –sobre todo un embargo completo al petróleo– afectarán la integración europea, declaró el primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán.*

"Si la Comisión Europea sigue insistiendo en aceptar su propuesta, tendrá que asumir toda la responsabilidad por el fracaso histórico de la integración europea", dijo Orbán en declaraciones al diario_ Financial Times _(FT).
Agregó que las sanciones que la Comisión propone imponer a Rusia provocarán un mayor aumento de los precios de la energía.
En este contexto, Orbán le envió una carta a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, en la que afirma que Budapest no puede apoyar el actual *paquete europeo de sanciones contra Rusia*.

"En general, ni Hungría ni la Unión Europea (UE) están listas para aceptar e implementar las medidas propuestas por la Comisión. Estas sanciones deben aplicarse cuando todas las condiciones previas necesarias estén cumplidas en todos los países miembros", dice la carta citada por el periódico.
El primer ministro explicó que para aplicar las sanciones propuestas, Hungría debería "mejorar en gran medida su infraestructura de suministro alternativo y reorganizar por completo las capacidades de refinación".
Agregó que las sanciones han desviado los recursos nacionales hacia "inversiones excesivas en combustibles fósiles".
El 4 de mayo, la jefa de la Comisión Europea anunció el sexto paquete de sanciones antirrusas, que afectarán a Sberbank y otros grandes bancos rusos, tres grandes cadenas de televisión y otros individuos. Además, el paquete supone un *embargo completo al petróleo.*

plagio en tesis universitaria

Economía
Sputnik te explica procesos económicos complejos en palabras simples.
*Hungría advierte contra un embargo completo al petróleo ruso*
hace 7 min





© AFP 2022 / Attila Kisbenedek


Síguenos en


MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Las sanciones que la Comisión Europea propone imponer a Rusia –sobre todo un embargo completo al petróleo– afectarán la integración europea, declaró el primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán.
"Si la Comisión Europea sigue insistiendo en aceptar su propuesta, tendrá que asumir toda la responsabilidad por el fracaso histórico de la integración europea", dijo Orbán en declaraciones al diario_ Financial Times _(FT).
Agregó que las sanciones que la Comisión propone imponer a Rusia provocarán un mayor aumento de los precios de la energía.
En este contexto, Orbán le envió una carta a la jefa de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, en la que afirma que Budapest no puede apoyar el actual *paquete europeo de sanciones contra Rusia*.

"En general, ni Hungría ni la Unión Europea (UE) están listas para aceptar e implementar las medidas propuestas por la Comisión. Estas sanciones deben aplicarse cuando todas las condiciones previas necesarias estén cumplidas en todos los países miembros", dice la carta citada por el periódico.
El primer ministro explicó que para aplicar las sanciones propuestas, Hungría debería "mejorar en gran medida su infraestructura de suministro alternativo y reorganizar por completo las capacidades de refinación".
Agregó que las sanciones han desviado los recursos nacionales hacia "inversiones excesivas en combustibles fósiles".
El 4 de mayo, la jefa de la Comisión Europea anunció el sexto paquete de sanciones antirrusas, que afectarán a Sberbank y otros grandes bancos rusos, tres grandes cadenas de televisión y otros individuos. Además, el paquete supone un *embargo completo al petróleo*.

Internacional
¿Por qué la UE propone un embargo al petróleo ruso?
ayer
El Comité de Representantes Permanentes de la UE (Coreper) analizará el paquete el próximo 6 de mayo.
Los representantes permanentes de la UE deben acordar por unanimidad el conjunto de sanciones propuesto por la Comisión Europea, tras lo cual se iniciará el procedimiento técnico para su aprobación.
Al final del procedimiento, las sanciones se publicarán en el Diario Oficial de la UE y entonces entrarán en vigor.
La República Checa, Eslovaquia y Hungría se pronunciaron en contra de un embargo total: Chequia y Eslovaquia piden un período de transición de tres años, mientras Hungría pide hacer una excepción para el suministro de petróleo de Rusia a través de oleoductos.
Numerosos países condenaron la operación militar que Rusia lanzó el pasado 24 de febrero pasado para "desmilitarizar" y "desnazificar" Ucrania y activaron varias baterías de sanciones individuales y sectoriales que buscan infligirle a la economía rusa el mayor daño posible, en un intento de presionar a Moscú para que ponga fin a las hostilidades.


----------



## hartman (5 May 2022)

bueno cuando les llegan a los ucranianos las X-Wing?


----------



## Mitrofán (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Toda su historia se basa en robar.



toda la historia se basa en robar


----------



## alfonbass (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece que lo que dices es de un eugenismo tan repulsivo que solo se puede comparar con el pensamiento de un nazi y nuevo rico: ¿Así que la culpa de lo que te pase siempre es tuya? Imaginate que por ejemplo nazco en un gueto de sudán donde no hay colegios, medicina, ni transportes. y que además no puedo "jugar" al baloncesto porque tengo que cuidar de mi madre enferma de cáncer... ¿como coño progreso en la vida?
> 
> He tenido paciencia contigo, porque hasta ahora, para ser un pro-otan, por lo menos intentabas (aunque de una forma patética argumentar) pero me parece que vas al ignore en breve.



Haz lo que quieras, si me consideras "pro-algo"...pero lo que digo es que, tu tienes una parte muy grande de responsabilidad en lo que te ocurre, lógicamente, y lo he dicho antes, hay muchos factores que no puedes cambiar...no, tampoco el estado está pudiendo cambiar el futuro de ese niño de Sudan
Lo que si puede ocurrir es que, al menos, esas oportunidades existan, si no, para hacerte rico, si para tomar tus propias decisiones y, si has nacido en esa lastimosa situación, tener una perspectiva de poder trabajar y llegar a un país con mejores expectativas
La vida, al final, es solo eso, estamos solos, y solos nos ganamos el jornal cada uno, y eso, no va a cambiar, porque forma parte de la naturaleza humana, nos pasamos la vida tomando decisiones, qué estudio? con quien me enrrollo?, con qué gente me junto?, etc. y todas esas decisiones van a venir, si o si, con un resultado detrás
Pretender que "o nos tienen que asegurar un resultado" o que tenemos que "aguantarnos con lo que tenemos" es simplemente absurdo, la gente necesita, necesitamos una llama de esperanza en un futuro mejor, es lo que mueve a la sociedad, la motivación, eso es lo único que nos puede cambiar la perspectiva, y creeme que lo hace, vaya si lo hace...


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 May 2022)

Gallery of Z-heroes on Pobedy Boulevard in Kaluga, Russia


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Con lo de la OTAN en lo convencional, en principio es evidente que es así. Al fin y al cabo, Rusia tiene 145 millones de habitantes. USA más del doble, y Europa Occidental, sobre el triple -o más, no lo voy a calcular, da igual-.
> 
> Sin embargo, nuestras sociedades son blandiblub puro. En caso de una guerra real, vaya usted a saber si no se hundía Occidente como un castillo de naipes, a nada que Rusia aguantara los envites y jugara bien unas manos afortunadas.
> 
> ...



Es imposible invadir Rusia. La historia lo ha demostrado, no existió nunca tal ejército. Una guerra convencional sería imposible para la OTAN... mucha propaganda, pero es que Estados Unidos desde la IIGM solo ha ganado... En Panamá y Granada.
Ni en Afganistán, ni en Iraq... Ni por supuesto en Vietnam o Corea..
Como para invadir Rusia....


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El planeta se recupera, pero tardará miles de años. Acuérdate de la extinción del pérmico donde murieron el 95% de las especies.
> Te recomiendo encarecidamente este libro:
> 
> 
> ...



Y además es que ,por ejemplo,con desturir Seattle-Vancouver, Bahía de San Francisco , Chicago y pongamos Denver , NY-NJ, Auston-San Antonio-Dallas, que eso son seis misiles ya no hay estados unidos en lo relativo a producción o capacidad exportadora. Quedarían los campesinos que lograsen crear comunidades y verían a sus hijos morir de cáncer con aterradora frecuencia, pero nada más, en estados de mierda como Florida ( o en el DC y alrededores , que es un negrizal/charizal) no vale la pena ni tirar bombas, morirían ellos solos en semanas porque no producen nada. Y en Europa lo mismo, solo hay que destruir NRW, Holanda, Lombardía (el misil lombardo lanzaría un planeador sobre Zurich y otro sobre Turín, por ejemplo, que llevan muchos ), Londres, París y el área de Múnich (con un regalito para Viena y otro a Stuttgart) y ya no hay medicamentos, ni transporte, ni nada en realidad . Quedarían comunidades con nivel de vida medieval dedicadas al canibalismo durante el invierno nuclear , que alguno habría incluso con detonaciones limitadas. Y nunca volverían a tener nada porque morirían la ciencia y la cadena de valor industrial. Si es que ,igual que la red ferroviaria española queda en casi nada con ocho puentes derribados y en nada con veinte, lo mismo pasa con el mundo industrial o el tráfico de alimentos.


----------



## Impresionante (5 May 2022)

. Rusia denuncia en la ONU una "guerra mundial" en el sector económico: "Se percibe que Occidente se estaba preparando para ella de antemano"
_
El representante permanente de Rusia ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Vasili Nebenzia, declaró este jueves que de momento "una guerra mundial" está en curso en el sector económico, agregando que los países occidentales se estaban preparando para ella "de antemano".

Es cierto: la Plandemia fue un ensayo de recesión _


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> También pueden explicar perfectamente en lopaís, elinmundo y newtroll. Solo te digo que no me lo creo. Que joder la vida vegetal y animal en toda la litosfera ni con 1000 bombas atómicas (no creo que se llegaran a lanzar tantas ni de coña).



Explica eso. Que si desapareciera el ser humano lógicamente petarían las centrales nucleares. Y pese a esto, la vida vegetal y animal de seguiría su curso... Vale la pena, yo lo vi hace muchos años. 
En Chernobil la vida salvaje es brutal y es fácil toparse con manadas de lobos y que yo sepa no tienen tres cabezas como el Can Cerbero.


----------



## Bartleby (5 May 2022)

Greenpeace s favor de importar gas de fraking americano. La ecología y la destrucción del planeta están por detrás de financiar a Putin


----------



## Guanotopía (5 May 2022)

Todo el que no come polla otánica es proputin y puede ser detenido por führer Zelenski.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La manipulación de Zelenski y las tragaderas de los follaotans son tan grandes, que el nivel de desvergüenza informativa será estudiado en el futuro.
> 
> 
> 
> @JoséBatallas



Eso si es que hay futuro.

Esperemos que no solo estudiado, también juzgado en un Nuremberg 2.0.

Creo que Lavrov lo dijo el otro dia, los dirigentes occidentales que envían armas a Ucrania serán juzgados como criminales de guerra. Y esperemos que los (des)informadores cómplices necesarios sean juzgados también.


----------



## El-Mano (5 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Es lo de menos, y ambas formas valen, pero siempre lo leí así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He visto por google que existen las dos. Me gusta más la del río, ya que deja más claro que sí el enemigo muere es porque a intentado cruzarlo para dañarte, la otra es como que el tiempo es el que a matado a tu enemigo, y no sus ansias de atacarte.


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Esta premisa me parece falsa. Solo hay que mirar cómo están ahora fukushima y nagasaki. Y chernobil. Lo primero de todo, al "planeta tierra" le importa una puta mierda. Y parece que se recupera bastante bien de nuestras tonterías; de nuestro clima climático, de nuestra enorme polución y maldad y de nuestras historias woke para lerdos y niñas con asperger.



No son las armas nucleares las que exterminaran la vida. Sino las centrales nucleares destruidas y expulsando radiación durante años...
Chernobil estuvo mas cerca de dejar un continente inhabitable, que Litle boy y Big Boy...


----------



## Sinjar (5 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es imposible invadir Rusia. La historia lo ha demostrado, no existió nunca tal ejército. Una guerra convencional sería imposible para la OTAN... mucha propaganda, pero es que Estados Unidos desde la IIGM solo ha ganado... En Panamá y Granada.
> Ni en Afganistán, ni en Iraq... Ni por supuesto en Vietnam o Corea..
> Como para invadir Rusia....



A ver te has sobrado un poco. La guerra del golfo la gano claramente. La coalición otanita no llego ni a 500 bajas..


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ (Sputnik) —* Las sanciones que la Comisión Europea propone imponer a Rusia –sobre todo un embargo completo al petróleo– afectarán la integración europea, declaró el primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán.*
> 
> "Si la Comisión Europea sigue insistiendo en aceptar su propuesta, tendrá que asumir toda la responsabilidad por el fracaso histórico de la integración europea", dijo Orbán en declaraciones al diario_ Financial Times _(FT).
> Agregó que las sanciones que la Comisión propone imponer a Rusia provocarán un mayor aumento de los precios de la energía.
> ...



A Orbán ya le ha amenazado Solana. A ver cuanto tarda el hombre en cambiar de opinión: La mafia Otanista y sus "redes gladio" solo saben asesinar y destruir a cualquiera que muestre algo de resistencia.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A ver te has sobrado un poco. La guerra del golfo la gano claramente. La coalición otanita no llego ni a 500 bajas..



Cierto, pero a la larga que es lo que cuenta, va a abandonar Iraq y seguramente no va a evitar que caiga en manos hostiles...


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Haz lo que quieras, si me consideras "pro-algo"...pero lo que digo es que, tu tienes una parte muy grande de responsabilidad en lo que te ocurre, lógicamente, y lo he dicho antes, hay muchos factores que no puedes cambiar...no, tampoco el estado está pudiendo cambiar el futuro de ese niño de Sudan
> Lo que si puede ocurrir es que, al menos, esas oportunidades existan, si no, para hacerte rico, si para tomar tus propias decisiones y, si has nacido en esa lastimosa situación, tener una perspectiva de poder trabajar y llegar a un país con mejores expectativas
> La vida, al final, es solo eso, estamos solos, y solos nos ganamos el jornal cada uno, y eso, no va a cambiar, porque forma parte de la naturaleza humana, nos pasamos la vida tomando decisiones, qué estudio? con quien me enrrollo?, con qué gente me junto?, etc. y todas esas decisiones van a venir, si o si, con un resultado detrás
> Pretender que "o nos tienen que asegurar un resultado" o que tenemos que "aguantarnos con lo que tenemos" es simplemente absurdo, la gente necesita, necesitamos una llama de esperanza en un futuro mejor, es lo que mueve a la sociedad, la motivación, eso es lo único que nos puede cambiar la perspectiva, y creeme que lo hace, vaya si lo hace...



Mira, no me puedo quejar de la vida que llevo, pero solo te voy a decir una cosa: Tú eres tú y tus circunstancias. El pensar que tu puedes tener el control de tu vida al 100% es una quimera.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La OTAN seguirá escalando más y más. Ya os he dicho que es teoría de juegos.



Sí, pero esa escalada estaría restringida al envío de material. Y mientras Rusia puede liarse a pepinazos gordos ( Thermobaric weapon - Wikipedia ) destruyendo búnkeres y fortificaciones, avanzaría ocupando territorio y el material de la OTAN tardaría semanas en llegar, sí es que llega.

Hablo un poco desde la barra del bar, pues no soy experto militar, pero creo que no hay ningún impedimento técnico ni para liarse a pepinazos guiados ni para meter más tropas de refresco


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además es que ,por ejemplo,con desturir Seattle-Vancouver, Bahía de San Francisco , Chicago y pongamos Denver , NY-NJ, Auston-San Antonio-Dallas, que eso son seis misiles ya no hay estados unidos en lo relativo a producción o capacidad exportadora. Quedarían los campesinos que lograsen crear comunidades y verían a sus hijos morir de cáncer con aterradora frecuencia, pero nada más, en estados de mierda como Florida no vale la pena ni tirar bombas, morirían ellos solos en semanas porque no producen nada. Y en Europa lo mismo, solo hay que destruir NRW, Holanda, Lombardía (el misil lombardo lanzaría un planeador sobre Zurich y otro sobre Turín, por ejemplo, que llevan muchos ), Londres, París y el área de Múnich (con un regalito para Viena y otro a Stuttgart) y ya no hay medicamentos, ni transporte, ni nada en realidad . Quedarían comunidades con nivel de vida medieval dedicadas al canibalismo durante el invierno nuclear , que alguno habría incluso con detonaciones limitadas. Y nunca volverían a tener nada porque morirían la ciencia y la cadena de valor industrial. Si es que ,igual que la red ferroviaria española queda en casi nada con ocho puentes derribados y en nada con veinte, lo mismo pasa con el mundo industrial o el tráfico de alimentos.



Ya pero hablas de una guerra nuclear controlada: Es imposible. Toda la teoría de juegos nos habla de que en caso de confrontación nuclear ambas potencias irán con todo.


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No son las armas nucleares las que exterminaran la vida. Sino las centrales nucleares destruidas y expulsando radiación durante años...
> Chernobil estuvo mas cerca de dejar un continente inhabitable, que Litle boy y Big Boy...



La de Fukuyama fue la peor.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (5 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Las tropas rusas podrían exhibir bienes materiales saqueados también. Esa para completar la imágen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



Sabes de qué está lleno el museo Británico?.

De todo lo que han saqueado por el mundo durante siglos, gilipollas.


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sí, pero esa escalada estaría restringida al envío de material. Y mientras Rusia puede liarse a pepinazos gordos ( Thermobaric weapon - Wikipedia ) destruyendo búnkeres y fortificaciones, avanzaría ocupando territorio y el material de la OTAN tardaría semanas en llegar, sí es que llega.
> 
> Hablo un poco desde la barra del bar, pues no soy experto militar, pero creo que no hay ningún impedimento técnico ni para liarse a pepinazos guiados ni para meter más tropas de refresco



LA OTAN está escalando porque de momento le basta con lo que está haciendo, pero en el momento que vea que Rusia sale victoriosa de esto te aseguro que irá con todo lo que tenga. Es una lucha por la supervivencia de los anglos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 May 2022)

EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ. " TERRIBLE MAYO" | THE CHAIR 











Noticia: - BROTAL : esta hint si lo ha "acertado" el CUANON ese. EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS TO REVENTAO EN MAYO ( 4 años despues xD ) pero bueno


EL PAPA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS POR PRIMERA VEZ. " TERRIBLE MAYO" | THE CHAIR https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brotal-esta-hint-si-lo-ha-acertado-el-cuanon-ese-el-papa-en-silla-de-ruedas-to-reventao-en-mayo-4-anos-despues-xd-pero-bueno.1751911/ https://qalerts.app/?q=%23997 Oh...




www.burbuja.info









Drop Search Results: #997







qalerts.app









Oh shit…..

*“The Chair” = Wheelchair *

viewsFreedom Belle , 2l link al decode aqui 0:52

*Pope Francis uses wheelchair in public for the first time




*








Pope uses wheelchair in public for first time since knee pain flare-up


Pope Francis used a wheelchair in public on Thursday for the first time since a flare-up of pain in his knee that has limited his ability to walk.




www.reuters.com












Pope Francis uses wheelchair in public for the first time


Pontiff, 85, revealed on Tuesday he was soon to undergo minor operation to treat knee pain




www.theguardian.com









Pope Francis arrives in a wheelchair to attend an audience with nuns and religious​


----------



## frangelico (5 May 2022)

Es lo que le quitó Rusia a china en el siglo XVIII o XIX


----------



## Abstenuto (5 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> A ver si a China le entran ganas de recuperar
> 680000 km2 de Siberia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi V2109 mediante Tapatalk



En 20 años puede, según esté el panorama y su grado de desarrollo tecnológico-militar.

Ahora no van a cometer esa solemne estupidez


----------



## El_Suave (5 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A ver te has sobrado un poco. La guerra del golfo la gano claramente. La coalición otanita no llego ni a 500 bajas..



Si te refieres a 'Desert Storm' para supuestamente liberar Kuwait, que es mucho más pequeño que Crimea, USA reunió 1 millón de soldados con miles y miles de tanques y aviones antes de atacar.

1 millón de soldados para un territorio más pequeño que algunas provincias españolas.


----------



## Malevich (5 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sabes de qué está lleno el museo Británico?.
> 
> De todo lo que han saqueado por el mundo durante siglos, gilipollas.



A mí me impresionó ver hasta un moai, de Pascua. Encima era una mujer moai, de las que hay bastantes menos que hombres moai. 

Hasta en el fin del mundo han robado esos piratas sin escrúpulos.


----------



## kikepm (5 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Greenpeace s favor de importar gas de fraking americano. La ecología y la destrucción del planeta están por detrás de financiar a Putin



Esta imagen es la muestra de que la izquierda española, y diría que occidental, está completamente desarbolada intelectualmente. El desatino y el caos producido es de tal magnitud que para cuando las aguas vuelvan a su cauce, el debate interno de la izquierda con respecto a todos estos temas (feminazismo, proOTAN, proinmigraciónismo, proPandemia, etc...) va a durar décadas.

A día de hoy los únicos pocos izquierdosos que veo con un poco de sensatez viven en burbuja.info.


----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

*Krakatoa, el volcán cuya erupción fue equivalente a 13.000 bombas de Hiroshima*

Esa erupción bajo la temperatura terrestre un par de grados durante 2 años. Pero no acabo con la vida del planeta.

Según Carl Sagan 100 ojivas alcanzarían para provocar un invierno nuclear...En la época que Carl Sagan escribió eso, había 70000 armas nucleares...

Tal vez sabia que solo una, provocaría el lanzamiento de todas...


----------



## El Mercader (5 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta imagen es la muestra de que la izquierda española, y diría que occidental, está completamente desarbolada intelectualmente. El desatino y el caos producido es de tal magnitud que para cuando las aguas vuelvan a su cauce, el debate interno de la izquierda con respecto a todos estos temas (feminazismo, proOTAN, proinmigraciónismo, proPandemia, etc...) va a durar décadas.
> 
> A día de hoy los únicos pocos izquierdosos que veo con un poco de sensatez viven en burbuja.info.



Greenpeace es una organización financiada por la CIA y por Soros (como el 90% de las supuestas ONGs que pululan por nuestro país).


----------



## Julc (5 May 2022)

Que coman drones


----------



## kikepm (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Toda la teoría de juegos nos habla de que en caso de confrontación nuclear ambas potencias irán con todo.



Al revés precisamente.

La teoría de juegos explica porque no ha habido aún una guerra nuclear, el permanente cuasiequilibrio en la carrera armamentística y la eficacia del armamento nuclear para lograr la disuasión.

Si la guerra de Ucrania llevara a una guerra nuclear no sería por una falla en el equilibrio que estipula la teoría de juegos, sino debido a algún tipo de desequilibrio grave en favor de uno u otro contendiente.


Por esto no va a haber guerra nuclear. Las declaraciones de algunos dirigentes en este sentido solo reafirman la validez de la teoría. Todos son perfectamente conscientes de lo que supone dar un primer paso "táctico". Los han simulado millones de veces.

Por eso no se van a dar. Y por eso los rusos repiten que no dudarán en usar el armamento nuclear en caso de un peligro existencial.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 May 2022)

El ruso es un pueblo enfermo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sabes de qué está lleno el museo Británico?.
> 
> De todo lo que han saqueado por el mundo durante siglos, gilipollas.



Al menos te dejan entrar gratis. Y es espectacular, robado o no.


----------



## unaie (5 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es una tontería, ya que una guerra nuclear total mataría al 99% de las plantas y los animales. La capa de ozono quedaría completamente destruida debido a la radiación gamma y con ella morirían las plantas, el invierno nuclear congelaría la tierra, la radiación destruiría las tierras cultivables: Quedaría vida en las fosas oceánicas o en algunas cuevas.
> 
> Pienso que vamos hacia una guerra nuclear total, pero porque ya no queda otra opción (acuérdate del dilema del prisionero).



Que va. Ya se ha demostrado que todo aquello del invierno nuclear era un cuento. Todo se basaba en la ceniza que pueden soltar los numerosos incendidos, pero estudios mas serios demostraron que los incendios estaban sobreestimados, que la ceniza no llegaria muy alto en la atmosfera y ademas que seria barrida por las primeras lluvias. Entonces se empezo a sugerir que si bien no habria un invierno nuclear podria haber un otoño nuclear, algo mas moderado.


----------



## piru (5 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> cual es la mentira...??



La leyenda negra que te has tragado.

Tienes un montón de hilos en el floro que la desmontan.


----------



## Arraki (5 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta imagen es la muestra de que la izquierda española, y diría que occidental, está completamente desarbolada intelectualmente. El desatino y el caos producido es de tal magnitud que para cuando las aguas vuelvan a su cauce, el debate interno de la izquierda con respecto a todos estos temas (feminazismo, proOTAN, proinmigraciónismo, proPandemia, etc...) va a durar décadas.
> 
> A día de hoy los únicos pocos izquierdosos que veo con un poco de sensatez viven en burbuja.info.



Por desgracia la izquierda ha dejado de existir. Lo que queda es un revoltijo de cortijos con berrinches incapaces de asumir una causa común.

Hemos llegado al absurdo y ya no hay vuelta atrás. No se lo que saldrá de los detritos de lo que ahora llaman izquierda, pero hoy día a la masa que se hace llamar izquierda la veo más cerca del fascismo que a la derecha.

Joder que triste


----------



## rejon (5 May 2022)




----------



## Epicii (5 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El ruso es un pueblo enfermo.



Lo habrán bombardeado los nazis ucranianos por llamarse "Gorki"?

De los nazis se puede esperar...


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Krakatoa, el volcán cuya erupción fue equivalente a 13.000 bombas de Hiroshima*
> 
> Esa erupción bajo la temperatura terrestre un par de grados durante 2 años. Pero no acabo con la vida del planeta.
> 
> ...



Ojo, aquí cuentan la energía liberada, una tormenta libera una energía similar a la de una bomba atómica, ni te puedes imaginar la energía liberada por un huracán fuerza 5 pero los efectos de un volcán soy muy diferentes a los de un huracán.

Los efectos de las bombas atómicas son diferentes a los de un volcán y a los de un huracán aunque liberen más energía que una bomba atómica.



https://www.energyavm.es/cuanta-energia-produce-una-tormenta-electrica/


...
Los huracanes son otro fenómeno natural que sí encierra una poderosa cantidad de energía. Según datos de la NASA, durante su ciclo de vida *pueden generar la misma que 10.000 bombas atómicas*.

Estamos hablando de unos 600 teravatios, el 25% de los cuales es en forma de viento, siendo la mayor parte restante calor, almacenado y liberado cuando el vapor se condensa en lluvia.
....

Debemos entender como se libera la energía y como puede afectar a la vida tanto a corto plazo como a largo plazo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 May 2022)

⚡El último mapa de Popasna de MFAN


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> @Nico con perdón pero no creo que hayas servido en Artillería de Campaña, hago unas apreciaciones a lo que posteas.
> 
> No se como esta configurada la artillería de campaña en Rusia o Ucrania, si se como estaba la de España.
> 
> ...





Las baterías rusas son de 6 obuses, asume que las ucranianas también.
Los datos de cadencia de tiro están informados en el link que te puse. Puedes discutirle a Wikipedia el tema  

En cualquier caso, nadie dispara a la máxima cadencia de disparo durante 24 horas (el cañón se fundiría como azuquilla), mi post era para brindar información sobre los problemas de la LOGISTICA. Mucha gente no se hace una idea lo que "come" un cañón, o una batería, o una compañía de artillería completa.


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, el proyectil de un 152 mm pesa de 45 a 50 kg, y hay que añadir la carga propelente que va aparte, con lo cual cada disparo supone del orden de 70 a 75 kg.
> 
> Similar para un 155 mm occidental.




Otro experto. La información la tienes *en la ficha técnica del arma*. Avisa a Wikipedia que la ha puesto mal.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos la subnormalidad del día, enhorabuena
> 
> Luego vienen las lloreras y los "pos te pongo en ejnorados"....



Tras leerlo no he querido ni contestar. "¿Pa'qué?"


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mira, no me puedo quejar de la vida que llevo, pero solo te voy a decir una cosa: Tú eres tú y tus circunstancias. El pensar que tu puedes tener el control de tu vida al 100% es una quimera.



No al 100%, pero si de una parte muy importante, pensar que no puedes cambiar tu realidad es la quimera, ese pensamiento ha hecho mucho daño a mucha gente, demasiado
Si no puedes quejar de la vida que llevas, date valor, porque eso es gracias a ti, a tu esfuerzo y a tu talento


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Artillería de Ucrania destruyendo batería rusa.


----------



## Prophet (6 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito



Jajajajajaja pero qué cutres sois os cuelan un derribo cuando es una exhibición de la supermaniobrabilidad de un Flanker. 

Aquí los ucranianos también han derribado un Flanker indio


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Está intentando ayudar China al bando ganador? 

*Oferta de China a EEUU*

China ha pedido a Estados Unidos que cooperen "juntos" para alcanzar la paz en Ucrania: "Como miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, *China y EE. UU. deben trabajar junto con el resto de la comunidad internacional para lograr una pronta solución política de la crisis de Ucrania.* Debemos trabajar juntos para lograr un alto el fuego lo antes posible, aumentar la asistencia humanitaria a Ucrania y proteger a los civiles", ha señalado la embajada de China en EEUU a través de un comunicado.

El comunicado chino llega después de que el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EEUU, Ned Price, *criticase la postura neutra pero escorada a Moscú de China y advirtiese que Washington también tomaría medidas contra el gigante asiático si este decidía apoyar definitivamente a China*. "No solo no hemos visto a China condenar, como todo país debería, la brutalidad que las fuerzas rusas están empleando en Ucrania contra el pueblo ucraniano", indicó Price hace unas semanas. "De hecho hemos escuchado a algunos altos cargos de China repetir como loros parte de la propaganda más peligrosa que ha emanado desde el Kremlin".

En el comunicado mencionado, *China ha respondido a Washington que su posición es "imparcial, objetiva e irreprochable" y que la "desinformación" de Estados Unidos sobre Pekín no ayudará a resolver el conflicto ucraniano: *"Cuando se trata de difundir desinformación, la parte estadounidense debería reflexionar seriamente sobre sí misma. Son los funcionarios y los medios de comunicación estadounidenses los que han difundido rumores''. China cree que lo dicho por Estados Unidos "es desinformación en todos los sentidos de la palabra" y que "culpar y difamar simplemente no resolverá el problema".

https://as.com/diarioas/2022/05/05/a...94784.amp.html


----------



## Guaguei (6 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> de hace 45 min



minuto 21, en Mariupol piden alimento a cambio de liberar civiles


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> China nos manda productos y nosotros le damos papelitos con los que luego no nos puede comprar practicamente ya nada ... Pues no se, tampoco es que la resiliencia sea algo exportable



China nos da manufacturas que compramos mediante papelitos. Nosotros ganamos esos productos pagando poco o casi nada, y China gana puestos de trabajo y desarrollo tecnológico y personal. En realidad es China quien gana en el cambio.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 May 2022)

En realidad se trata de una columna bielorrusa, pero están muy cerca de la frontera con Ucrania (oblast de Rivne).


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Putin se disculpa por declaración de su canciller sobre Hitler, según el gobierno israelí.*
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, se disculpó este jueves ante el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, por declaraciones de su canciller, quien dijo que Adolf Hitler tenía "sangre judía", informó el gobierno de Israel.

"El primer ministro aceptó las disculpas del presidente Putin por los comentarios de [Serguéi] Lavrov y le agradeció haber aclarado su postura sobre el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto", señaló el comunicado israelí.

Lavrov afirmó el domingo pasado que el hecho de que el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, fuera de origen judío no le impedía dirigir un régimen "neonazi", como lo define Rusia, que usó ese argumento para invadir Ucrania en febrero.

"Puedo equivocarme, pero Hitler también tenía sangre judía", dijo el jefe de la diplomacia rusa.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Todo el que no come polla otánica es proputin y puede ser detenido por führer Zelenski.



Ojo porque este bloguero también huyó de Yanúkovich, que era prorruso. Habría que investigar qué hace este señor para que ambos bandos le persigan. Creo que cuando gobernaba Porochenko, entre sus actividades estaba la de reventarle los mítines a Porochenko.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

No se yo si a los Iraníes y los Indios estarían "de acuerdo" a una Mega-China sobre ellos. Rusia no amenaza a nadie demográficamente, China si.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin se disculpa por declaración de su canciller sobre Hitler, según el gobierno israelí.*
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, se disculpó este jueves ante el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, por declaraciones de su canciller, quien dijo que Adolf Hitler tenía "sangre judía", informó el gobierno de Israel.
> 
> "El primer ministro aceptó las disculpas del presidente Putin por los comentarios de [Serguéi] Lavrov y le agradeció haber aclarado su postura sobre el pueblo judío y la memoria del Holocausto", señaló el comunicado israelí.
> ...



Es que Labrov metió la pata. No está claro que Hitler tuviera ascendientes judíos.
Si Labrov quiete meterse con los judíos hay formas mucho mejores. Que desclasifique toda la información que tenga Rusia sobre Auschwitz. Los Rusos fueron los que "liberaron" Auschwitz. Luego tienen que tener mucha información jugosa.


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

Debe se porque les funcionó de puta madre en Afganistán.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo si a los Iraníes y los Indios estarían "de acuerdo" a una Mega-China sobre ellos. Rusia no amenaza a nadie demográficamente, China si.



China ya puestos que llegue al Caspio.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> China ya puestos que llegue al Caspio.



Peor aun, que se coma a Rusia y limite con Polonia. A Europa le quedarían un par de telediarios si así fuera.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Ojo porque este bloguero también huyó de Yanúkovich, que era prorruso. Habría que investigar qué hace este señor para que ambos bandos le persigan. Creo que cuando gobernaba Porochenko, entre sus actividades estaba la de reventarle los mítines a Porochenko.



El detenido llegó a apoyar a Zelenski cuando prometía que iba a limpiar el país de corrupción, pero claro, como Zelenski en vez de eliminar corruptos se dedicó a eliminar rusófilos, pues ya se convierte en espía al servicio de la NKVD, según el actor NATO.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Madre mía qué hecatombe. Da verguenza ajena ver a nuestra holgazo-cochinada contarnos sus milongas, como si todo lo que estamos viendo es normal. Como que ellos ya preveían que tras más de dos meses de guerra rusia habría embolsado 20.000 cadáveres y que no fuesen capaces ni de tomar el Dombass. Estamos tratando con subnormales, porque solo un subnormal es capaz de engañarse así mismo de esta forma. Luego te plantan dos tuits de mierda y cuatro noticias de HispanTV y ale, aquí no ha pasao ná.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

La inteligencia de Estados Unidos ayudó a Ucrania a hundir el buque insignia ruso Moskva, dicen las autoridades
El buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia se hundió el 14 de abril después de ser alcanzado por dos misiles antibuque ucranianos Neptune, según funcionarios estadounidenses.









U.S. intel helped Ukraine sink Russian flagship Moskva, officials say


The flagship of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet sank on April 14 after being struck by two Ukrainian Neptune anti-ship missiles, according to U.S. officials.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El detenido llegó a apoyar a Zelenski cuando prometía que iba a limpiar el país de corrupción, pero claro, como Zelenski en vez de eliminar corruptos se dedicó a eliminar rusófilos, pues ya se convierte en espía al servicio de la NKVD, según el actor NATO.



Pero la guerra va bien o mal para rusia?
A ver si nos centramos y dejamos de hablar de tontás, por favor


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Un poco de humor


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La inteligencia de Estados Unidos ayudó a Ucrania a hundir el buque insignia ruso Moskva, dicen las autoridades
> El buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia se hundió el 14 de abril después de ser alcanzado por dos misiles antibuque ucranianos Neptune, según funcionarios estadounidenses.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero esto ya lo sabíamos. Hay una patrulla siempre de AWACS de la OTAN (curiosamente no de la USAF sino del grupo que pertenece a toda la OTAN, que es el único material conjunto, estos salen de Konya y los reabastecer en vuelo la USAF sobre Rumanía) sobre la frontera rumano-ucraniana en el Mar Negro. Por eso también los rusos vuelan poco sobre ucrania y nada sobre el Sur y el Oeste, porque los ucranianos en realidad son como una Charo que aprieta un botón , la información precisa se la da otro. Y nunca es USA, otra cosa curiosa es que el reconocimiento electrónico sobre el Mar Negro lo viene haciendo la RAf con uno de sus solamente tres aviones dedicados a estos menesteres.


----------



## pgas (6 May 2022)

*Sobre la disputa de Lavrov con Israel: ¿quién tiene razón?*

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, está en una disputa con Israel por su apoyo a las milicias nazis en Ucrania .

La causa inmediata es un pasaje de una entrevista que Lavrov tuvo con la cadena de televisión italiana Mediaset:


> *Pregunta*: Así es como lo ve, mientras que Vladimir Zelensky lo expresa de otra manera. Él cree que la desnazificación no tiene ningún sentido. Él es judío. Los nazis, Azov, hay muy pocos (varios miles). Vladimir Zelensky refuta su visión de la situación. ¿Crees que Vladimir Zelensky es un obstáculo para la paz?
> *Sergey Lavrov* : No me importa lo que el presidente Vladimir Zelensky refute o no refute. Es tan voluble como el viento, como dicen. Puede cambiar de posición varias veces al día.
> Lo escuché decir que ni siquiera discutirían la desmilitarización y la desnazificación durante las conversaciones de paz. Primero, están torpedeando las conversaciones tal como hicieron con los acuerdos de Minsk durante ocho años. En segundo lugar, hay nazificación allí: los militantes capturados, así como los miembros de los batallones Azov y Aidar y otras unidades, usan esvásticas o símbolos de los batallones nazis Waffen-SS en la ropa o los tienen tatuados en el cuerpo; ellos leen abiertamente y promueven Mein Kampf. Su argumento es: ¿Cómo puede haber nazismo en Ucrania si él es judío? Puede que me equivoque, pero Adolf Hitler también tenía sangre judía. Esto no significa absolutamente nada. El sabio pueblo judío dice que los antisemitas más ardientes suelen ser judíos. “Cada familia tiene su oveja negra”, como decimos.



La entidad sionista en Palestina reaccionó con duras palabras :


> El primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, condenó el lunes una afirmación reciente del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey V. Lavrov, de que los judíos eran “los mayores antisemitas”.
> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel también convocó al embajador ruso en Israel para que explicara los comentarios del Sr. Lavrov, mientras que el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel, Yair Lapid, exigió una disculpa.
> ...
> El Sr. Bennett dijo que veía los comentarios del Sr. Lavrov con "la máxima severidad", y dijo que los comentarios eran "falsos y sus intenciones son incorrectas".
> ...



El Sr. Lapid tiene una gran boca que oculta el blanqueo de colaboradores nazis judíos en el que estuvo involucrada su propia familia.

Pero primero abordemos la cuestión de la ascendencia de Adolf Hitler. El _canal Historia_ tiene un artículo sobre esto :


> En las décadas posteriores a la muerte de Adolf Hitler, la ascendencia del líder nazi ha sido objeto de especulaciones desenfrenadas e intensas controversias. Algunos han sugerido que su padre, Alois, nacido de una mujer soltera llamada Maria Schickelgruber, era el hijo ilegítimo de Leopold Frankenberger, un joven judío cuya familia la empleaba como sirvienta. (Posteriormente se casó con Johann Georg Hiedler, más tarde escrito "Hitler", cuyo apellido adoptó su hijo).



En 2019, el _Jerusalem Post_ informó sobre una nueva investigación sobre el tema:


> [Un] estudio realizado por el psicólogo y médico Leonard Sax ha arrojado nueva luz que respalda la afirmación de que el padre del padre de Hitler tenía raíces judías.
> El estudio, titulado "Aus den Gemeinden von Burgenland: Revisando la cuestión del abuelo paterno de Adolf Hitler", que se publicó en la edición actual del Journal of European Studies, examina las afirmaciones del abogado de Hitler, Hans Frank, quien supuestamente descubrió la verdad.
> Hitler le pidió a Frank que investigara el reclamo en 1930, después de que su sobrino William Patrick Hitler amenazara con exponer que el abuelo del líder era judío.
> En sus memorias de 1946, que se publicaron siete años después de que fuera ejecutado durante los juicios de Nuremberg, “Frank afirmó haber descubierto pruebas en 1930 de que el abuelo paterno de Hitler era un hombre judío que vivía en Graz, Austria, en la casa donde trabajaba la abuela de Hitler. ”, y fue en 1836 cuando la abuela de Hitler, Maria Anna Schicklgruber, quedó embarazada, explicó Sax.
> ...



Me parece que Lavrov tiene esa razón. Realmente parece que Adolf Hitler tuvo algunos antepasados judíos que incluso pagaron la crianza de su padre.

Ahora, en el otro tema, la afirmación de Lavrov de que:


> .. los antisemitas más ardientes suelen ser judíos. “Cada familia tiene su oveja negra”, como decimos.



Yair Lapid no está de acuerdo con eso. Bueno, su padre tampoco hasta que, para su vergüenza, algunos nuevos hechos demostraron que estaba equivocado. Está por ejemplo el conocido caso de Rudolf Kasztner en el que estuvo involucrado el padre de Lapid.

Como informó el _Times of Israel _en 2016 :


> [El historiador judío británico Paul] Bogdanor estaba “extremadamente impactado” al descubrir que todo apuntaba a que Kasztner había sido “un colaborador” de los nazis y un “traidor del movimiento sionista y del pueblo judío”.
> El nuevo libro de Bogdanor, “El crimen de Kasztner”, publicado en octubre, expone el caso contra el líder judío con detalles condenatorios. Incluso el defensor más devoto podría tener dudas después de leer su libro.
> ...
> Kasztner era líder de un pequeño grupo sionista en Budapest hacia el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Dirigió un comité de rescate judío que, antes de que los nazis entraran en Hungría, logró salvar la vida de varios judíos. Pero una vez que llegaron los nazis, Kasztner, un abogado ambicioso, se vio envuelto en negociaciones prolongadas con los líderes nazis, particularmente con Adolf Eichmann.
> ...



Kasztner puso deliberadamente en su lista a sionistas fuertes seleccionados que querían emigrar a Palestina. Aquellos judíos húngaros que no querían emigrar fueron engañados por él para creer que los nazis no eran un peligro para ellos. El propio Kazstner más tarde encontró un papel en el sistema sionista:


> El propio Kasztner no subió al tren, pero sobrevivió a la guerra y se dirigió a Palestina. En 1952 era portavoz del Ministerio de Comercio y aspirante a miembro de la Knesset, aunque no logró obtener un lugar lo suficientemente alto en la lista de Mapai para ser elegido.
> Sin embargo, cuando, en 1953, un amargado judío húngaro llamado Malkiel Gruenwald distribuyó un panfleto sobre Kasztner, nombrándolo como colaborador nazi, el gobierno israelí lo tuvo en tan alta estima como para presentar una demanda por difamación en su nombre, acusando a Gruenwald de difamación.
> Durante el juicio, decenas de testigos testificaron sobre las acciones de Kasztner durante la guerra. El caso duró 18 meses y no terminó bien para él. El juez presidente dictaminó que Kasztner efectivamente había colaborado y, en palabras que resuenan a lo largo de los años, dijo que había “vendido su alma al diablo”.
> El gobierno israelí de la época cayó y Kasztner y su familia se convirtieron en prisioneros virtuales en su hogar. Renunció a su cargo, su esposa se hundió en la depresión y su hija habló, años después, de haber sido marginada y burlada por otros niños en la escuela.
> El 3 de marzo de 1957, los extremistas de derecha mataron a tiros a Kasztner. Al año siguiente, demasiado tarde para él, se revocó el veredicto de la corte, lo que sugiere que gran parte de lo que se le imputaba no era correcto. *Al frente de la campaña en los años siguientes para rehabilitar a Kasztner estuvo el periodista y político Tommy Lapid, él mismo judío húngaro y padre de Yair Lapid, el líder del actual partido Yesh Atid.*



El padre del actual canciller de Israel, Yair Lapid, intentó rehabilitar a Kasztner. Pero el historiador británico descubrió que Kasztner sí era culpable:


> “Kasztner no comenzó como alguien malvado”, dice Bogdanor. “Comenzó como alguien que quería rescatar judíos, y antes de marzo de 1944 rescató judíos. Pero cuando los nazis ocuparon Hungría, comenzó a negociar con ellos y, muy rápidamente, sostengo, se convirtió en colaborador”.
> ...
> La acusación central hecha contra Kasztner por los judíos húngaros sobrevivientes fue, dice Bogdanor, “no solo que no les advirtió [sobre la intención de los nazis]. Fue que Kasztner había instruido a los líderes judíos locales para que los engañaran y los engañaran para que abordaran los trenes a Auschwitz. Después de que Kasztner visitó las comunidades locales, los líderes difundieron información falsa, que él les había dado, de que los judíos iban a ser reasentados dentro de Hungría. Agranat y los otros jueces pasaron por alto este asunto del engaño”.
> Bogdanor admite estar profundamente conmocionado por la profundidad y el alcance de lo que descubrió sobre Kasztner. Habría sido bastante malo, argumenta, si Kasztner hubiera colaborado pasivamente con los nazis. Pero colaboró activamente, dice, tomando medidas para engañar tanto a los judíos dentro de Hungría como a sus contactos judíos en el mundo exterior.



Yair Lapid, al igual que su padre, está equivocado. Había un buen número de colaboradores judíos y algunos incluso eran oficiales de la Wehrmacht de Hitler .

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia respondió a las falsas acusaciones de Yair Lapid:


> Michael Elgort ✡ @just_whatever - 9:18 UTC · 3 de mayo de 2022
> Hoy, @mfa_Russia respondió oficialmente en su canal de Telegram a la declaración de @yairlapid que ve a continuación y esta respuesta merece ser traducida y publicada en su totalidad. Un hilo largo con traducción completa a continuación, enlace a la fuente al final



La traducción completa del comunicado de la Cancillería está aquí . Dice (formato editado para mejorar la legibilidad):


> Prestamos atención a las declaraciones antihistóricas del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel, Yair Lapid, que explican en gran medida el curso del actual gobierno israelí para apoyar al régimen neonazi en Kiev. El ministro israelí dijo literalmente lo siguiente: “Los judíos no se destruyeron a sí mismos durante el Holocausto. Culpar a los judíos por el antisemitismo es un nivel flagrante de racismo contra los judíos”.





> Por alguna razón, la prensa occidental (y algunos de nuestros liberales) todavía discuten si hay neonazis en Ucrania. Se da el origen judío de Vladimir @ZelenskyyUa, como uno de los argumentos del "hormigón armado". El argumento no solo es insostenible, sino también astuto. La historia, lamentablemente, conoce ejemplos trágicos de cooperación entre judíos y nazis. En Polonia y otros países de Europa del Este, los alemanes nombraron a industriales judíos como jefes de guetos y consejos judíos ("Judenrats"), algunos de los cuales son recordados por hechos absolutamente monstruosos.
> Jakub Leikin en Varsovia vigiló a los judíos e informó de todo a la administración de ocupación alemana, condenando a sus compatriotas a una muerte segura y, a veces, dolorosa, y Chaim Rumkowski generalmente ofreció a los judíos de Lodz entregar a sus hijos a los nazis a cambio de salvar vidas de los residentes adultos del gueto, hay muchas pruebas de sus palabras. Solo resta coincidir con H. Dreyfus, profesor de historia de la Universidad de Tel Aviv, en que la complicidad de los judíos en el Holocausto es un “fenómeno marginal” (pero no un tabú y es objeto de investigación). ...



El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores luego señala a fuentes del gobierno israelí que documentaron un gran aumento del antisemitismo en Ucrania desde el golpe de Maidan de 2014:


> Desde el golpe de 2014, el antisemitismo ha florecido en Ucrania. El informe del Ministro de Relaciones con la Diáspora de Israel, @naftalibennett (PM ahora), indica que en 2017 el número de incidentes antisemitas, incluidas decenas de actos de vandalismo en museos, sinagogas y monumentos conmemorativos, se multiplicó en Ucrania.
> Ucrania se ha convertido en el líder entre todos los países de la antigua URSS en términos de número de incidentes antisemitas, y algunas publicaciones indican que Ucrania generalmente supera a todos los países de la antigua URSS combinados en número. Uno de los representantes destacados del movimiento judío en Ucrania, Eduard Dolinsky, temió recientemente la terminación de las actividades de su organización (“Comité Judío de Ucrania”).



Existe una cierta tradición de colaboración entre sionistas y antisemitas. Eventualmente el fundador del movimiento sionista para establecer un 'Estado judío', Theodor Herzl, fue culpable de ello :


> [C]uando el escritor austrohúngaro Theodor Herzl estaba a punto de publicar su manifiesto _El Estado Judío_ en febrero de 1896, enfrentó una intensa presión de la comunidad judía de Viena para detener la publicación. Herzl rechazó las súplicas, publicó el libro y lanzó un movimiento que finalmente condujo al establecimiento del Israel moderno. Casi al mismo tiempo, los residentes de Viena eligieron a un alcalde antisemita. Para alivio de los judíos de Viena, el emperador se negó a aprobar a Karl Lueger, pero Herzl presionó al primer ministro para que aceptara la elección del pueblo, argumentando que boicotear al líder populista solo aumentaría el odio hacia los judíos.



Herzl esperaba que la instalación de un alcalde antisemita empujaría a más judíos en Viena a apoyar su idea de un "estado judío".

El armamento de la milicia fascista de Israel en Ucrania bien puede tener un motivo similar :


> Israel está interesado en traer refugiados judíos ucranianos con el fin de mantener la “supremacía” demográfica judía sobre la población palestina, dicen académicos y analistas.
> Desde el estallido de la guerra con Rusia el 24 de febrero, el gobierno israelí ha pedido a los refugiados judíos ucranianos que emigren a Israel y eliminó los obstáculos burocráticos para asegurar su llegada lo más rápido posible.
> “Hacemos un llamado a los judíos de Ucrania para que emigren a Israel, su hogar”, dijo el Ministerio de Inmigración y Absorción de Israel en un comunicado el 26 de febrero.



¿Eso también explica por qué Igor Kolomoiski, el oligarca judío ucraniano que vive en Israel, ha financiado el batallón Azov y otras milicias fascistas en Ucrania?

Publicado por b el 4 de mayo de 2022 a las 10:33 UTC | Enlace permanente


Lavrov sabe apuntar, el motivo? seguramente los sionazis han metido la pezuña en Ucrania suministrándole drones de ataque, como hicieron en Azerbayan a cambio de utilizar alguna base contra Iran


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El detenido llegó a apoyar a Zelenski cuando prometía que iba a limpiar el país de corrupción, pero claro, como Zelenski en vez de eliminar corruptos se dedicó a eliminar rusófilos, pues ya se convierte en espía al servicio de la NKVD, según el actor NATO.



He ido a su canal de Youtube. 3 millones de seguidores. Eso es un montón. Pero todos sus videos están en Ruso y sin subtítulos en Inglés.


https://m.youtube.com/user/SuperSharij/videos


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Prisioneros de guerra 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

3.1K views@TheRealKimShady, 23:50
   







​


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Francotirador británico. Donde pone el ojo pone la bala. De ahí que el soldado ruso no deba preocuparse.














*Visión de 360 grados*


----------



## unaie (6 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es imposible invadir Rusia. La historia lo ha demostrado, no existió nunca tal ejército. Una guerra convencional sería imposible para la OTAN... mucha propaganda, pero es que Estados Unidos desde la IIGM solo ha ganado... En Panamá y Granada.
> Ni en Afganistán, ni en Iraq... Ni por supuesto en Vietnam o Corea..
> Como para invadir Rusia....




Segun este teniente general norteamericano en una guerra convencional los EEUU serian barridos por el Ejercito Ruso.

*Una guerra con Rusia sería diferente a todo lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN hayan experimentado*

No confíes en mi palabra. En 2016, el entonces teniente general HR McMaster, al hablar sobre los resultados de un estudio, la Guerra de Nueva Generación de Rusia, que había iniciado en 2015 para examinar las lecciones aprendidas de los combates en el este de Ucrania, dijo a una audiencia en el Centro de Estrategia y Estudios internacionales en Washington que* los rusos tienen una potencia de fuego de artillería superior, mejores vehículos de combate y han aprendido el uso sofisticado de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) para efectos tácticos. “Si las fuerzas estadounidenses se encontraran en una guerra terrestre con Rusia”, dijo McMaster, “se enfrentarían a un duro y frío despertar”.*

En resumen, les patearían el trasero.

La desventura de 20 años de Estados Unidos en Oriente Medio en Afganistán, Irak y Siria produjo un ejército que ya no era capaz de derrotar a un oponente del mismo nivel en el campo de batalla. Esta realidad fue destacada en un estudiorealizado por la 173.a Brigada Aerotransportada del Ejército de EE. UU., el componente centroamericano de la Fuerza de Despliegue Rápido de la OTAN, en 2017. El estudio encontró que las fuerzas militares de EE. UU. en Europa estaban mal equipadas, sin personal y organizadas de manera inadecuada para enfrentar la agresión militar de Rusia. *La falta de capacidad viable de defensa aérea y guerra electrónica, cuando se combina con una dependencia excesiva de las comunicaciones por satélite y los sistemas de navegación GPS, daría como resultado la destrucción gradual del Ejército de los EE.UU. Rapidamente se enfrentarian a militares rusos entrenados y equipados para derrotar específicamente una amenaza de EE. UU./OTAN.

El problema no es solo cualitativo, sino también cuantitativo: incluso si el ejército estadounidense pudiera enfrentarse cara a cara con un adversario ruso (que no puede), simplemente carece del tamaño para sobrevivir en cualquier batalla o campaña sostenida.* El conflicto de baja intensidad que el ejército de EE. UU. libró en Irak y Afganistán ha creado una ética organizacional basada en *la idea de que cada vida estadounidense es valiosa* y que se hará todo lo posible para evacuar a los heridos para que puedan recibir asistencia médica vital. atención en el menor tiempo posible. Este concepto puede haber sido viable cuando EE. UU. tenía el control del entorno en el que se llevaban a cabo las peleas. Sin embargo, es pura ficción en la guerra de armas combinadas a gran escala.* No habrá helicópteros de evacuación médica volando al rescate; incluso si se lanzaran, serían derribados. No habrá ambulancias de campo, incluso si llegaran a la escena, serían destruidas en poco tiempo. No habrá hospitales de campaña, incluso si se establecieran, serían capturados por las fuerzas móviles rusas.*

Lo que habrá es muerte y destrucción, y mucha. Uno de los eventos que desencadenó el estudio de McMaster sobre la guerra rusa fue la destrucción de una brigada de armas combinadas ucraniana por parte de la artillería rusa a principios de 2015. *Este, por supuesto, sería el destino de cualquier formación de combate estadounidense similar. La superioridad de la que disfruta Rusia en los fuegos de artillería es abrumadora, tanto en términos del número de sistemas de artillería desplegados como de la letalidad de las municiones empleadas.

Si bien la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. puede montar una pelea en el espacio aéreo por encima de cualquier campo de batalla, no habrá nada como la supremacía aérea total que disfrutan las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses en sus operaciones en Irak y Afganistán. El espacio aéreo será disputado por una fuerza aérea rusa muy capaz, y las tropas terrestres rusas operarán bajo un paraguas de defensa aérea al que nunca se han enfrentado ni los EE. UU. ni la OTAN. No habrá caballería de apoyo aéreo cercano que venga al rescate de las tropas estadounidenses asediadas. Las fuerzas sobre el terreno estarán solas.*

Este sentimiento de aislamiento será fomentado por la realidad de que, *debido a la abrumadora superioridad de Rusia en la capacidad de guerra electrónica, las fuerzas estadounidenses en el terreno serán sordas, mudas y ciegas *a lo que sucede a su alrededor, incapaces de comunicarse, recibir inteligencia, e incluso funcionan cuando las radios, los sistemas electrónicos y las armas dejan de funcionar.

Cualquier guerra con Rusia encontraría a las fuerzas estadounidenses masacradas en grandes cantidades. En la década de 1980, entrenábamos rutinariamente para aceptar pérdidas del 30-40 por ciento y continuar la lucha, porque esa era la realidad del combate moderno contra una amenaza soviética. En ese entonces, pudimos igualar efectivamente a los soviéticos en términos de tamaño de fuerza, estructura y capacidad; en resumen, podíamos dar tan bien o mejor que lo que recibimos.

Ese no sería el caso en ninguna guerra europea contra Rusia. Estados Unidos perderá la mayoría de sus fuerzas antes de que puedan acercarse a cualquier adversario ruso, debido a los profundos fuegos de artillería. Incluso cuando se acercan al enemigo, la ventaja que disfrutó Estados Unidos contra los insurgentes iraquíes y talibanes y los terroristas de ISIS es cosa del pasado. Nuestras tácticas ya no están a la altura: cuando hay un combate cuerpo a cuerpo, será extraordinariamente violento, y EE. UU., la mayoría de las veces, saldrá del lado perdedor.

*Pero incluso si EE. UU. logra ganar el extraño enfrentamiento táctico contra la infantería a nivel de pares, simplemente no tiene contraataque a la abrumadora cantidad de tanques y vehículos de combate blindados que Rusia traerá. *Incluso si las armas antitanque en posesión de las tropas terrestres de EE. UU. fueran efectivas contra los tanques rusos modernos (y la experiencia sugiere que probablemente no lo sean), las tropas estadounidenses simplemente se verán abrumadas por la masa de fuerza de combate a la que se enfrentarán los rusos.

En la década de 1980, tuve la oportunidad de participar en un ataque al estilo soviético llevado a cabo por tropas del Ejército de los EE. frente a una Brigada Mecanizada del Ejército de EE.UU. La pelea comenzó alrededor de las dos de la mañana. A las 5:30 am terminó, con la Brigada de EE. UU. Destruida y los soviéticos tomando sus objetivos. Hay algo en los 170 vehículos blindados que se abalanzan sobre tu posición que hace que la derrota sea casi inevitable.

Así sería una guerra con Rusia. No se limitaría a Ucrania, sino que se extendería a los campos de batalla en los estados bálticos, Polonia, Rumania y otros lugares. Implicaría ataques rusos contra aeródromos, depósitos y puertos de la OTAN en toda Europa.

Esto es lo que sucederá si EE. UU. y la OTAN buscan vincular la “obligación sagrada” del Artículo 5 de la Carta de la OTAN a Ucrania. Es, en definitiva, un pacto suicida.

A war with Russia would be unlike anything the US and NATO have ever experienced- Opinion: -


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (6 May 2022)

Del Volga a la derecha todo chinos, salvo en las ciudades que construyó Rusia a lo largo del transiberiano.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Francotirador británico. Donde pone el ojo pone la bala. De ahí que el soldado ruso no deba preocuparse.
> 
> visión de 360 grados



Creo que he despertado al vecino de la carcajada


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 May 2022)

HOJO, rumores de que los ucranios han hundido otro destructor ruso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Segun este teniente general norteamericano en una guerra convencional los EEUU serian barridos por el Ejercito Ruso.
> 
> *Una guerra con Rusia sería diferente a todo lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN hayan experimentado*



No pueden tomar Jarkov pero barrerían EEUU? Voy a dejar de entrar en este foro porque me da verguenza pensar que estoy entre subnormales.


----------



## ZARGON (6 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lastima, se levantaron contra todo y se quedaron solos. Se paga un gran precio por no agachar la cabeza, una pena que no haya unos iguales un poco más altos en la escala de mandos rusa e hicieran una limpia. Esos con esos 300.000 m que se "perdieron" en occidente, los milicianos no combatirian con fusiles antiguos. Y no llegarian refuerzos al frente.



Givi y Motorola murieron por fuego "amigo"?


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos a ver: Que no es que China o Rusia nos quieran matar: Es que no tienen más opciones.
> La OTAN va a seguir acosando cada vez más a Rusia y a China porque saben que en diez años serán indestructibles. Y en diez años probablemente China ya haya conseguido un escudo antimisiles impenetrable y algo muy parecido a la inteligencia artificial.
> 
> Por cada científico o ingeniero Estadounidense hay 20 en China.
> ...



Ésta guerra es por la supremacía de los anglos, no por su supervivencia.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## little hammer (6 May 2022)

Al final los rusos tomaron la siderúrgica gay?


----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo, aquí cuentan la energía liberada, una tormenta libera una energía similar a la de una bomba atómica, ni te puedes imaginar la energía liberada por un huracán fuerza 5 pero los efectos de un volcán soy muy diferentes a los de un huracán.
> 
> Los efectos de las bombas atómicas son diferentes a los de un volcán y a los de un huracán aunque liberen más energía que una bomba atómica.
> 
> ...



Si lo sé. Pero no me refería tanto a la energía, sino al polvo y ceniza liberado a la atmosfera...eso es lo que provocaría el supuesto invierno nuclear


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Greenpeace s favor de importar gas de fraking americano. La ecología y la destrucción del planeta están por detrás de financiar a Putin



La escoria progre se cargó la izquierda y quiere cargarse también el menor atisbo de disidencia y de pensamiento crítico, tras haber podrido los cimientos de la civilización. 
A mi modesto parecer son merecedores de un auto de fé a manos de los chechenos.


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 May 2022)

GRINGPEACE instrumentalizados totalmente por la Cia como parte obediente de su arsenal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

*FOLLAN OTANS DE ESPAÑA

CHAMADS AHORA 
*
*LA SIA OS ESPERA *






CIA Trying To Contact Russians Who Are Against Ukraine War Via Dark Web | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






> ​



*The CIA’s call for Russian contacts could also be related to the US goal of attempting to put pressure on Russian President Vladimir Putin by stirring unrest in Russia.*






​


----------



## manodura79 (6 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Es que Labrov metió la pata. No está claro que Hitler tuviera ascendientes judíos.
> Si Labrov quiete meterse con los judíos hay formas mucho mejores. Que desclasifique toda la información que tenga Rusia sobre Auschwitz. Los Rusos fueron los que "liberaron" Auschwitz. Luego tienen que tener mucha información jugosa.



Hay tanta pero tanta información que pueden liberar los rusos. Del tema que quieras y del pais que quieras. Servicios de inteligencia rusos recolectando todo tipo de información durante más de 70 años da para mucho. El hecho de que a estas alturas no haya salido nada me hace sospechar que vivimos ante una gran pantomima. Con dos o tres dossieres que desclasifiquen la guerra se acaba en un minuto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAGGER (6 May 2022)

"Rusia habría sido disuadida por una OTAN más grande": Ivo Daalder, exembajador de EE.UU. ante la OTAN - BBC News Mundo


En entrevista con BBC Mundo, el exembajador de EE.UU. ante la OTAN, Ivo Daalder, explica por qué fue un error no admitir a Ucrania en la alianza en 2008.




www.bbc.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

* EL PAPA DICE QUE LA CULPA LA TIENE LA PUTA OTAN
SAN PUTIN MAS CERCA DE LA CANONIZACION*​

*Pope says NATO may have caused Russia’s invasion of Ukraine *
Francis says transatlantic military alliance was ‘barking’ at Russia’s door.





Pope says NATO may have caused Russia’s invasion of Ukraine 
Since the invasion of Ukraine, Francis has repeatedly criticized the invasion, while avoiding naming Putin explicitly | Alberto Pizzoli/AFP via Getty Images​ 
By  Hannah Roberts  May 3, 2022 4:16 pm ​ROME — Pope Francis said that NATO “barking” at Russia’s door may have led to Vladimir Putin’s invasion of Ukraine — and said he has offered to meet the Russian president in Moscow.
In an interview with the Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, Francis reflected on Russia’s lethal aggression toward its neighbor and said while he might not go as far as saying NATO’s presence in nearby countries “provoked” Moscow, it “perhaps facilitated” the invasion.
Francis also condemned the “brutality” of the war and compared it to Rwanda’s civil war in the 1990s, which resulted in a genocide of the Tutsi minority.
The Holy See has been asking since mid-March for a meeting between Francis and Putin in Moscow, the pope said. “Of course we needed the leader of the Kremlin to allocate a window of time. We haven’t yet had any response, and we are still trying, even if I fear that Putin can’t and doesn’t want to have this meeting at this time.”
In the interview, Francis ruled out going to Kyiv for now: “First I have to go to Moscow, first I have to meet Putin.”
Francis said he had canceled a meeting with Patriarch Kirill, the head of the Russian Orthodox Church and a key backer of Putin who has justified the war, as they both thought it would look “ambiguous” — but in a phone call said he warned Kirill not to “turn himself into Putin’s altar boy.”
Since the invasion of Ukraine, Francis has repeatedly criticized the invasion, while avoiding naming Putin explicitly, in line with the Vatican’s foreign policy of keeping the door open for possible dialogue.
The Russian embassy to the Holy See did not immediately respond to phone calls or an emailed request for comment. A spokesman for the Vatican did not respond to request for comment.


More from ...  Hannah Roberts


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

@asturestepa

Censuran la cultura rusa, expulsan a sus estudiantes,acusan con infames mentiras,cancelan conciertos de compañías rusas,embargan sus negocios,roban su dinero,nos intoxican con propaganda en todos los medios y a todas horas,defienden a un régimen criminal dirigido por un comediante en Kiev,detienen a los refugiados de la oposición ucraniana en nuestros países,bandas ucras acosan a los ciudadanos rusos que viven con nosotros...¡¡Basta ya!! NO SIGAS SIENDO CÓMPLICE DE LA GUERRA PLANIFICADA POR LA OTAN CONTRA RUSIA "HASTA EL ÚLTIMO UCRANIANO"

Muestra tu solidaridad con Rusia y que quieres vivir en un país neutral, libre y soberano.








*Putin ATACÓ Ucrania en la búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia. EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.*

Los alienados planetarios masivamente MANIPULADOS por el APARATO MEDIÁTICO yanqui-europeo están imposibilitados de discernir entre el ENGAÑO (de la manipulación psicológica) y la REALIDAD de los hechos estadísticos que están SUCEDIENDO.

Veamos un EJEMPLO práctico:

Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado: terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.

Y los ROLES estaban claros: EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.

En solo 48 DÍAS, la maquinaria de GUERRA TERRORISTA yanqui (MATANDO anónimamente o usando CADÁVERES de civiles, y luego echándole la culpa al ejército ruso) con el aparato mediático de GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA (a través de TÍTULOS, repetidos durante las 24 hs, demonizando a Putin como GENOCIDA NAZI) consiguieron INVERTIR los roles originales:

Putin comenzó a cumplir el papel (mediáticamente rotulado) de INVASOR IMPERIALISTA (genocida y asesino en masa de población civil), y Biden (presidente de la POTENCIA IMPERIAL estadísticamente más CRIMINAL y genocida de la historia) pasó a ser el REPRESENTANTE HUMANITARIO de Ucrania y de todas las VÍCTIMAS inocentes del GENOCIDIO IMPERIAL del presidente ruso.

Interpretación periodística: NINGUNA, Putin es un ENTE racionalmente inestable. Y solo está descrito en el último PERFIL PSICOLÓGICO de la CIA por la CNN. Cuya evaluación bio-sico-social concluye que el CARNICERO DE RUSIA, un día que caminaba por el jardín de su mansión frente al Mar Negro, fue fatalmente POSEÍDO por el SÍNDROME HITLER.

Una PESADILLA DEMENCIAL, que solo se puede analizar y COMPRENDER en el marco de la GUERRA TERRORISTA y de la GUERRA PSICOLÓGICA. Utilizadas como arma de DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA del cerebro humano y de su capacidad de COMPRESIÓN racional de la REALIDAD objetiva.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)




----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Francotirador británico. Donde pone el ojo pone la bala. De ahí que el soldado ruso no deba preocuparse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede resultar curioso pero el estrabismo dificulta mas la vida cotidiana, que disparar con una mira...
Disparar con una mira lo puede hacer hasta un tuerto, que como soldado raso no duraria un minuto...


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

EE.UU. niega que ayudó a Ucrania a matar generales rusos | DW | 06.05.2022


Estados Unidos provee a Kiev elementos de inteligencia "para ayudar a los ucranianos a defender su país", dijo el vocero del departamento de Defensa, John Kirby.




www.dw.com


----------



## faraico (6 May 2022)

Fragata rusa hundida? 

Rumor 




https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9077894


----------



## Oso Polar (6 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Es que Labrov metió la pata. No está claro que Hitler tuviera ascendientes judíos.
> Si Labrov quiete meterse con los judíos hay formas mucho mejores. Que desclasifique toda la información que tenga Rusia sobre Auschwitz. Los Rusos fueron los que "liberaron" Auschwitz. Luego tienen que tener mucha información jugosa.



Lavrov no metió la pata, era claro que el mensaje iba directo para Israel.


----------



## dedalo00 (6 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Segun este teniente general norteamericano en una guerra convencional los EEUU serian barridos por el Ejercito Ruso.
> 
> *Una guerra con Rusia sería diferente a todo lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN hayan experimentado*
> 
> ...



Baño de realidad para la niñoratada ignorante.
Solo el sistema móvil "Murmansk BM" deshabilita todas las emisiones de radio y GPS hasta 5.000 km de distancia. TODAS.
Esto convierte los F35/F22 en avionetas de playa. Walkies que no funcionan y satélites inhabilitados, algunos permanentemente. Ni drones, ni radar.
Pero la niñoratada es completamente ignorante de las implicaciones que tiene la guerra electrónica total. Ellos son felices con sus videos snuff de twitter y cuatro soflamas analfabetas.


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> La leyenda negra que te has tragado.
> 
> Tienes un montón de hilos en el floro que la desmontan.




*Trata de concentrarte... * repito... cuál fue la mentira?? vamos tu puedes.. _jaja_


----------



## dedalo00 (6 May 2022)

Para Inna Afinogenova


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nunca he visto un titular más idiota (y exótico) que ese... Rusia *apenas si tiene que pagar 930 millones este año y 3400 el que viene*, sólo hasta el momento ha recibido *50.000 millones* ¿ y todavía se ríen pensando que "el que parpadea" es el ruso ?
> 
> Si mi "enemigo" puede cumplir con sus obligaciones sin que se le mueva un pelo *por DOS AÑOS* (y eso sin contar que está ganando más dinero que antes) yo entraría en pánico más que reírme.
> 
> Algo me dice que el que va a "pestañar" pronto son otros...




*El periódico *_*"El pais"...*_ es uno de los más empinados a la narrativa gUSAna... es un asco como medio de información...


----------



## clapham5 (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero la guerra va bien o mal para rusia?
> A ver si nos centramos y dejamos de hablar de tontás, por favor







__





dolar rublo - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





DE NADA


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Esto es muy importante. Los que llevamos siguiendo el conflicto desde 2014, hemos permanecido absortos ante la falta de intervención directa ante los luctuosos acontecimientos de Lugansk, Odesa, Donestk etc. y los hemos achacado a que el Presidente de la Federación estaba jugando una difícil partida de ajedrez puesto que su país se estaba recuperando y estaba construyendo la tecnología necesaria para poder ayudar al Donbass. Lo de Crimea lo vimos justo y necesario, pero nos quedamos expectantes ante el empeoramiento de la situación del Donbass. Creímos que una vez reconocidas DNR y LNR la intervención iba a ser rápida, corta y técnica, y nos hemos encontrado con un conflicto de guerra convencional a la antigua usanza. Nadie quería ver la cantidad de víctimas civiles, militares ni las crueldades que una invasión al estilo de la IIGM está provocando. Sí, hay Onyx y Kalibr, hay alta tecnología, pero más bien parece una guerra clásica de trincheras y avance lento que aún se ha de cobrar muchas víctimas, que junto a al desnazificación y la desmilitarización lleva aparejada la destrucción de infraestucturas y de viviendas y sobre todo mucho, mucho sufrimiento en ambos bandos pero sobre todo en los civiles de los que se abusa con ejecuciones, violaciones, palizas y emparedamientos en farolas. Esto está tomando un cariz muy, pero que muy chungo. Y supongo que Strelkov lo ha denunciado, y supong que a Putin no le gusta el cariz pero no es tonto y sabía que se iba aponer así...no sé lo que se va a anunciar el día 9, pero sinceramente espero que estemos más cerca del final que del principio de el conflicto, que nos va a dejar a todos agotados económica, emocional y físicamente.



*Lo único que veo es que* _"Igor Strelkov.."_ reacciona como cualquier persona común... mientras que _putin_ reacciona como lo que es... como un jefe de estado...!! que actúa más allá de los apasionamientos...

Si el actuara como muchos "_emocionales"_ quieren... ya rusia hubiera colapsado...


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Europa propone el veto total al petróleo ruso.
> * Bielorusia activa sus tanques en la frontera con Ucrania.
> * EEUU da información a Kiev para atacar a generales rusos.
> * Alemania ha recibido 610.000 refugiados de Ucrania.
> ...




*Aun cuando tratas de aparentar* ser alguien normal... apestas a mierda gUSAna....


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)

*Occidente ya está en "una guerra 'proxy'" contra Rusia*.


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1048869





*El @Durruty* tiene sueños húmedos con putin... _jaja_


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)

**


----------



## John Nash (6 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El periódico *_*"El pais"...*_ es uno de los más empinados a la narrativa gUSAna... es un asco como medio de información...



Pero como medio de propaganda para chusma es muy útil.


----------



## John Nash (6 May 2022)

Los fuertes desplomes en Wall Street auguran una apertura bajista en Europa


Al cierre de los mercados en EEUU, el Nasdaq se ha desplomado un 5%, seguido por el selectivo estadounidense (3,6%) y por el industrial Dow Jones (3,1%)




www.elconfidencial.com





Y eso que la subida de tipos no hace más que empezar. Colapsus is coming.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Dimensión económica de la Guerra contra Rusia.
> El hostiazo está siendo épico.
> 
> Cuando empezó el conflicto bélico entre Rusia y Ucrania, la UE en pleno se posicionó llena de ardor guerrero a lanzar sus ofensivas económicas (soldados propios ni uno, solo guerra desde los despachos), para pararle los pies a Putin y hundir a Rusia en el neolítico (y no perder sus inmensos recursos naturales y materias primas a buen precio, que los negocios son los negocios).
> ...



Que tomen nota los follaborreles @Alpharius e @Hic Sunt Dracones


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es lo que le quitó Rusia a china en el siglo XVIII o XIX




*Lo bueno que hace un par de años* firmaron un documento donde se reconocen que ya no tienen ningún conflicto territorial...


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Rusia está ganando y los principales medios de comunicación del mundo
se encargarán con esmero de que el personal nunca sepa esta realidad.


----------



## quinciri (6 May 2022)

A ver, en el presente contexto y momento, y por su posible relacion con lo de Ucrania. ¿Alguien podría explicarme que significa, o el alcance, de la pregunta que se plantea en anterior gráfico ?

Mi no comprender si sugieren que se van a fabricar más billetes de monopoly, o al reves y de cara a un más o menos traumático gran reset.  

Nota: el significado básico de "Unwind" sería algo como "relajar". No se si, más literal, tambien algo asi como desbovinar una bobina.


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Ahora se empiezan a dar cuenta de que tienen una brecha en su arrogancia imperial.


"El jefe del STRATCOM de EEUU emite una advertencia nuclear: Un alto funcionario
dice a los legisladores que Washington tiene una "brecha de disuasión y seguridad"
con sus rivales."

"'La nación y nuestros aliados no se han enfrentado a una crisis como la invasión rusa
de Ucrania en más de 30 años'
 "Ahora mismo nos enfrentamos a una dinámica de disuasión de crisis que sólo hemos visto unas pocas veces en la historia de nuestra nación"


----------



## pegaso (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No pueden tomar Jarkov pero barrerían EEUU? Voy a dejar de entrar en este foro porque me da verguenza pensar que estoy entre subnormales.



Deja el foro y pon antena 3.


----------



## Strikelucky (6 May 2022)

Menudo nivel en la ser, acaban de decir que Rusia ha lanzado 2040 misiles en 2 meses de guerra y ojo al dato!! Ha atacado 400 hospitales!!!!

Y tambien asesinado 250 niños por supuesto!


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Menudo nivel en la ser, acaban de decir que Rusia ha lanzado 2040 misiles en 2 meses de guerra y ojo al dato!! Ha atacado 400 hospitales!!!!
> 
> Y tambien asesinado 250 niños por supuesto!



Tienes el enlace ?


----------



## Artedi (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado de que vive esa cosa, que no tiene mar porque Ucrania mete una cuña tonta. En realidad perfectamente la URss podía haberle puesto mar, pero se quedó sin el y con esa geografía absurda



Tiene fruta, vino y lavanda, todo ello a buen precio. Rusia lo consume gostosamente.


----------



## Strikelucky (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tienes el enlace ?



Lo he escuchado a las 7, la Ángeles Barceló lo ha dicho. Luego en casa lo buscaré, supongo que se podrá encontrar.

De todas formas seguro que a las 8 lo repite, son como loros.


----------



## Mitrofán (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ahora han conseguido que se peleen entre ellos resucitando fantasmas del pasado (negros contra blanco, mujeres contra hombres, homosexuales contra hetereos ...)
> 
> Es como una viñeta que ví una vez (lástima que no la encuentre), una horda de campensinos va a asaltar el castillo del señor feudal armados con antorchas y los rastrillos, el señor feudal está acojonado pero su consejero le dice ... "No te preocupes solo tienes que convencer a los de los rastrillos que los de las antorchas quieren robárselos ...)


----------



## NS 4 (6 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta imagen es la muestra de que la izquierda española, y diría que occidental, está completamente desarbolada intelectualmente. El desatino y el caos producido es de tal magnitud que para cuando las aguas vuelvan a su cauce, el debate interno de la izquierda con respecto a todos estos temas (feminazismo, proOTAN, proinmigraciónismo, proPandemia, etc...) va a durar décadas.
> 
> A día de hoy los únicos pocos izquierdosos que veo con un poco de sensatez viven en burbuja.info.



EDITO: quitales la hoz y el martillo...para trabajar no valen...valen para la paguita y para medrar en el tinglao de amiguetes donde este enchufao el cabeza de familia...

Por cierto...sus homologos azules han devenido en un bicho muy parecido...en cuanto a valores ya no se diferencian.


----------



## Mitrofán (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> China ya puestos que llegue al Caspio.



es su destino manifiesto


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

⚡⚡Zelensky: Ucrania necesita hasta $7 mil millones al mes para cubrir el déficit del presupuesto estatal.

Se necesitan $600 mil millones para restaurar todo lo que ha sido destruido.: Ucrania necesita hasta $7 mil millones al mes para cubrir el déficit del presupuesto estatal.

Se necesitan $600 mil millones para restaurar todo lo que ha sido destruido.


----------



## Mitrofán (6 May 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Del Volga a la derecha todo chinos, salvo en las ciudades que construyó Rusia a lo largo del transiberiano.



para un ojo atento se observan trazas hasta el danubio y algún punto difuso entre el oder y el rin


----------



## NS 4 (6 May 2022)

Coño...piolets sanos...que decia la rata chepuda...


JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un poco de humor


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

>


----------



## Wein (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y dentro de años es el plan, no ahora. Los americanos quieren acelerar las cosas.



pero a Rusia se le acababa el tiempo, en 3 años la UE podía prescindir del gas ruso o al menos que no fuera importante que lo cortara, además la gente estaba harta de la economía de guerra ya que les dijeron que en 2020 ganarían a la OTAN, no a Ucrania a la OTAN. Aunque ahora si que van a flipar de verdad. 

China es al revés, cada año más ricos y seguramente acaben controlando también la energia que necesite Taiwan. Un país con el doble de densidad de población que Japón, no les veo capacidad de autosuficiencia con renovables, ya que consumen el doble de eléctricidad que Alemania con 3 o 4 veces más población pero km, van a seguir necesitando gas y carbón durante décadas. Y nucleares si tienen un accidente se quedan sin territorio., además que tardarían 10 años al menos, demasiado tarde ya.

Les puede suministrar EEUU gas ,carbon y petróleo pero veremos si les compensa. Desde luego lo que no va a hacer EEUU es ir a una guerra para defender Taiwan.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Hace ocho años, se creó el Este: primero un batallón, luego una brigada. Nuestro primer paso simbólico fue el rechazo de los "pasamontañas": a diferencia de los militantes de Maidan, salimos con las caras abiertas. El elemento central de nuestro emblema era la imagen de San Jorge el Victorioso venciendo a la serpiente. El número de la brigada creció a cuatro mil personas, las pérdidas del primer feroz mes de lucha ascendieron a más de doscientas personas.

Desde hace ocho años, los luchadores del Este participan en la lucha contra el mal, y ahora, cuando esta lucha ha entrado en una nueva fase más dramática, los veteranos, con su ejemplo y su motivación, dan ejemplo y fortalecen la espíritu de aquellos soldados por los que esta lucha acaba de comenzar. ¡Feliz Aniversario de la Unidad!


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

13.08 — Además de Avdiivka, también se registra humo fuerte en las áreas de Troitsky y Novoselovka.

08.12 - Norte de Donetsk - poderoso duelo de tanques.

08.10 - Norte de Donetsk - bombardeos.

08.05 - Yasinovataya y el norte de Donetsk, los suburbios continúan tronando. Duelos de tanques.

08/04 — El oeste de Donetsk envía regalos matutinos a los ukronazis.

03.08 - Los residentes de Gorlovka reparan múltiples incendios y humo en la dirección de Avdeevsky.

07.45 - Norte de Donetsk - los nuestros están funcionando, muy fuerte. Oeste de Donetsk: también envió algunos saludos matutinos.

07.43 - Norte de Donetsk - bombardeo muy fuerte.

07.34 - De nuevo hacia la cabeza de puente de Svetlodar.

32.07 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en dirección:
▶07:07 - N.P. Avdiivka - n.p. Yasinovataya: disparó 4 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

07.31 - La defensa aérea todavía está trabajando en las ciudades de retaguardia.

29.07 - En la dirección de Kirovsky, otro su24 ukronazi fue derribado por medio de la defensa aérea del ejército de la RPD. Nosotros volamos.

28.07 - Las llegadas continúan a lo largo de Yasinovataya, en las afueras de Makiivka en los campos.

07.25 - Yasinovataya bajo intenso fuego de VFU. La ciudad está cubierta con MLRS.

07.24 - Norte de Donetsk - Se escuchan intensos bombardeos . Especificamos.

23.07 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶07:15 - N.P. Avdiivka - n.p. Yasinovataya: 5 misiles disparados desde BM-21 Grad.
07.22 — El trabajo de defensa aérea continúa sobre las ciudades de retaguardia.

21.07 - Enakievo, sin pánico. Nuevamente amigos ✈✈ y nuestros ✏✏✏ se van.

07.20 - La defensa aérea vuelve a funcionar. Ya se escucha en el norte de Donetsk.

07.16 - Debaltseve - informan que un avión ukronazi fue derribado por medio de la defensa aérea de la RPD.

07.15 - La defensa aérea continúa trabajando en las ciudades de retaguardia.

13.07 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde el costado de la VFU en dirección:
▶07:07 - N.P. Avdiivka - n.p. Yasinovataya: se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 122 mm.

07.11 - Ahora la defensa aérea vuelve a funcionar. Repetidamente.

07.10 - Los amigos pasaron a un nuevo círculo ✈✈. De nuevo hubo un estruendo en las ciudades traseras.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

❗ Ha vuelto a morir un civil en Yasinovataya. La información es confirmada por el jefe de la ciudad Dmitry Shevchenko.

❗ Como resultado del bombardeo nocturno del distrito de Petrovsky por parte de los castigadores ucranianos, dos civiles resultaron heridos.
Mujer nacida en 1937 con diagnóstico de herida por mina-explosivo, herida de metralla en el tercio superior de la pierna derecha, internada en el Hospital Nro. 14 de Ciudad Central.
Un adolescente nacido en 2009 también sufrió. Por sospecha de los médicos, el chico tiene una contusión cerebral. Los padres se negaron a hospitalizar a su hijo en una institución médica.
Además, se registraron daños en el techo y el acristalamiento de las ventanas en un edificio residencial privado en la dirección: st. Novolesnaya, 8/2.
"Aleksey KulemZin"


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero la guerra va bien o mal para rusia?
> ... *A ver si nos centramos*



SÍ, MEJOR SERÍA CENTRARNOS... todos...

Nos preguntas tú desde Rusia o nos preguntas desde España.. o quizás tú eres del otro lado del charco...

Y digo yo, si a Rusia le va mal a nosotros nos va bien, porque si es así NO HACE FALTA QUE PREGUNTES, o lo necesitas...

ES FÁCIL, siendo un foro de economía simplemente se necesita tomar los datos... pongamos inflación... el banco de Inglaterra habla de cifras de dos dígitos:

¿Le va bien o mal a Rusia eso?...

Si es que es sencillo de entender, si se quiere, que si no se quiere y uno se dedica a jugar al futbol con la economía, pues entonces uno deja de "centrarse" y se dedica a decir sandeces sobre si gana este u otro... 

En España (donde vivo) los ahorradores, tú supongo no sabes que es, ya están perdiendo del orden de un 5 á 10 % de su ahorro.... los asalariados lo mismo...

*¿Ganamos o perdemos?*


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

"Diario número 10. ALEXANDER KOFMAN - PRESIDENTE DE LA CÁMARA PÚBLICA DE LA RPD"

- Contra Maidan aquí, todos en la república salieron por algo propio. Alguien, por la república popular, alguien, por unirse a Rusia ... En primer lugar, me pronuncié por la exclusión total de cualquier problema nacionalista en el país donde vivo. Cuando comenzaron a gritar "¡Moscovita a Gilyak!" en el Maidan! y "¡Moscovitas a los cuchillos!", Para mí, en principio, Ucrania dejó de existir: cuando Ucrania no impidió esto.

"DIARIO DE FRENTE"


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Gobierno a distancia


Artículo Original: Alexander Grishin / Komsomolskaya Pravda El Ministerio de Infraestructuras de Ucrania ha tomado la decisión de “cerrar” los puertos de Mariupol, Skadovsk, Berdyansk y Jerson. Est…




slavyangrad.es











Gobierno a distancia


06/05/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Grishin / Komsomolskaya Pravda


El Ministerio de Infraestructuras de Ucrania ha tomado la decisión de “cerrar” los puertos de Mariupol, Skadovsk, Berdyansk y Jerson. Está prohibido utilizarlos (y los propios puertos, según eso, no tienen autorización para operar) hasta que “la parte ucraniana recupere el control sobre ellos”. Según se cita en la decisión del Ministerio de Infraestructuras, la medida se ha tomado teniendo en cuenta “la imposibilidad de servir a los barcos de pasajeros, buques de carga, transporte y otro tipo de actividades económicas”.

El Ministerio de Infraestructuras sigue siendo la curiosa estructura una vez liderada por Volodymyr Omelyan, que prometió a los ucranianos construir un _hyperloop_ para que los europeos no tardaran más de una hora, como mucho dos y con cava, en llegar a la ópera en Viena. Con el cava puede que hayan tenido éxito los refugiados, pero desde luego el _hyperloop_ no les ha funcionado en absoluto. Dicen que Elon Musk no quiso construirlo. Al final decidió gastarse el dinero en Twitter. Otros proyectos del Ministerio de Infraestructuras, y de Omelyan como el más brillante de sus líderes, se implementaron con similar eficiencia.

Kiev añade que actualmente no tiene la capacidad de “garantizar un nivel apropiado de seguridad para la navegación según los requerimientos de los tratados internacionales”. Sin embargo, según esta formulación, sería necesario cerrar, no solo los puertos del mar de Azov, sino también los del mar Negro. Al fin y al cabo, Ucrania ha dejado caer al mar tantas minas que el servicio de fronteras de Turquía las hace explotar en el Bósforo para garantizar precisamente la “seguridad de la navegación”.

¿Qué significa en la práctica la decisión de Kiev sobre la designación de esos y otros puertos bajo control de Rusia y la RPD? Absolutamente nada. Evidentemente, todos los países europeos prohibirán el acceso a ellos a sus barcos como parte de las sanciones contra Rusia y habrá otros pasos posteriores. Ya sabemos de buques que han salido con carga de puertos rusos y que, con sus empresas bajo sanciones, en algún lugar X en mar abierto, se han encontrado con el buque de la empresa Y, han pasado a él su carga y se ha establecido una combinación de mercancía-dinero para la que el alfabeto latino aún no ha encontrado una letra para indicar su actitud hacia las sanciones.

Nada de esto afectará a los puerto. No es más que la implementación de la idea de Zelensky de un “Estado online” llegando a su conclusión lógica. Es decir, tomar decisiones que no se van a cumplir y que no van a afectar a la realidad en absoluto solo para que, después de un día de trabajo, se puedan quitar el sudor de la frente con satisfacción y decir que han trabajado duro.

Ucrania ya ha tomado este tipo de decisiones. No solo una, hay docenas de ellas. Por ejemplo, está la prohibición del paso de buques bajo el puente de Kerch (Crimea). ¿Y qué? Hay una cola de buques comerciales tal que a veces no se pasa rápido.

Otro ejemplo, en Kiev se organizó todo un ministerio para tratar las cuestiones de Crimea. Por cierto, el SBU tienen todo un departamento para Crimea. El resultado es que todo un equipo de oficiales que está sentado en Kiev (y hasta hace poco en Jerson) escribe informes sobre su trabajo y actividades aunque no tenga influencia alguna ni puedan solucionar nada, pero en al cara se les nota el estatus de “importancia” nacional.

El simulacro de administración pública que Kiev comenzó a implementar tras la pérdida de Crimea y Donbass comienza a adquirir nuevos territorios que hasta ahora eran parte de Ucrania. Y si esta tendencia continúa, pronto cubrirá, no solo todo el país, sino todos los niveles de Gobierno, incluyendo al presidente y al Parlamento. Ya se ha dado el primer paso, está la experiencia y se está mejorando, así que pronto Zelensky será capaz de llevar toda la gestión del país desde una realidad virtual paralela. Seguirá el buen trabajo. No haría daño que Kiev prohibiera que el sol salga por el este para que no llegue a Rusia antes que a Ucrania. Acciones como el cierre de los puertos tienen un efecto similar. Lo siguiente puede que sean los puertos del mar Negro.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

⚡Ayer, apareció un video en la red en el que los ucranianos supuestamente sacaron a la famosa abuela Anya y a su abuelo del pueblo.

Comentarios en el canal de videos "Tribunal Z"
¡Perdedores, bueno, al menos lo intentaste! ¡Se organizó toda una expedición a la casa de la abuela con bandera roja! Pero no pudieron encontrar a nuestra abuela y abuelo . Y decidimos deslizar la mierda. Recogían a viejos que no eran muy parecidos, pero no se tomaban nada en serio el atrezzo. En lugar de una cruz de seis puntas (sin el travesaño superior para la inscripción), el abuelo recibió una de ocho puntas. Y sí, exagera. Aunque tiene razón cuando los llamó demonios en el set. ¿Y la casa? ¿Cómo la pizarra en el techo de los ancianos en el último video de repente resultó ser tejas de metal? ¡Idiotas! ¡Pero, pero ahora está claro que no sabes dónde está la abuela!


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Strelkov cabreado con la blandura rusa.

La verdad es que son muchas cagadas, parece que siguen pasteleando con USA/OTAN.


"Ígor Strelkov"

Evgeny Eduardovich está muy comedido ... en el contexto de la retirada de nuestras tropas cerca de Kharkov, el desfile es "la cosa misma".
Por cierto, veamos cómo termina la ofensiva de hoy en Donbass, que debía comenzar a las 5 am.

Evgeny Mikhailov: Desde lo edificante

Antes del 9 de mayo, nuestros VIP Peskov y Shoigu hicieron una serie de nuevas declaraciones, aparentemente con la intención de elevar la moral del ejército, pero no está del todo claro si nuestro ejército o el ucraniano.

Peskov animó al ejército con una fuerte refutación de la posibilidad de movilización, como muchachos no habrá reservas, pero ustedes están en las trincheras allí, esperen y todo lo mejor para ustedes.

Una vez más, enfatizó el interés de la Federación Rusa en las negociaciones de paz, al tiempo que reconoció que Ucrania está haciendo declaraciones de naturaleza opuesta. Como resultado, la Federación Rusa parece un lado débil que necesita la paz. Si esto es cierto o no, Peskov no explicó.

También expresó su preocupación por los problemas europeos causados por las sanciones, creo que sería más inteligente expresar satisfacción por este giro de los acontecimientos, no hay necesidad de cavar un hoyo para otro. Por supuesto, la alineación detrás de escena en este caso es más complicada, pero estamos hablando de retórica pública, debemos, sin visitas abstrusas, tomar un ejemplo de los ucranianos que hablan directamente y porque les beneficia para la propaganda.

Peskov también complació a la población de las áreas que ocupamos, repitiendo la tesis de que “no se habla de control sobre estos territorios”, es decir, según Peskov, quienes ahora colaboran con los rusos deben prepararse para la evacuación a Rusia. Probablemente, a esas ciudades en Siberia que Shoigu iba a construir.

Shoigu también actuó en un repertorio similar. Lo que es más importante, no dio una descripción más o menos detallada de la situación actual en el frente, que es generalmente lo que se espera del Ministro de Defensa. Se limitó a una declaración de control sobre la mayor parte de Mariupol, avances en el Donbass y amenazas contra los transportes con armamento occidental. De alguna manera no será suficiente.

También señaló que la vida pacífica se está estableciendo en las regiones liberadas de Donbass y Ucrania, lo cual es bueno, pero el Ministro de Defensa no podría decir esto. También habló sobre la preparación de desfiles en Rusia. Muy interesante, por supuesto, pero de alguna manera no parece muy inspirador, dada la complicada situación de los combates y más aún las perspectivas. En mi opinión, era posible abandonar por completo el desfile en toda regla y reducirlo al paso de cajas, tal vez incluso solo de cadetes. La gente ahora no necesita una imagen hermosa, sino éxitos reales y significativos, las victorias de hoy.


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> SÍ, MEJOR SERÍA CENTRARNOS... todos...
> 
> Nos preguntas tú desde Rusia o nos preguntas desde España.. o quizás tú eres del otro lado del charco...
> 
> ...



Pues es evidente que como ciudadanos de a pie sólo perdemos ... El PIB del I trimestre ha crecido un 0,3 frente a una previsión del 0,9, ese 0,9 era la previsión para alcanzar el 4,3 anual que es una revisión a la baja de un crecimiento inicial anual del 6,7 pero hay un dato incluso peor que esas revisiones a la baja que es que el consumo ha caido un 3,7 a pesar de una inflación del 8,4 % en Abril ... Es decir si los precios han subido un 8,4 % y aún así el consumo se ha reducido un 3,3 % el desastre en el intercambio de unidades de productos ha sido similar al del confinamiento con una caida de más del 10 % en los bienes/servicios comprados vendidos a precios constantes ... Igual España todavía no lo ha hecho pero mucha gente ha entrado en economía de guerra y es que es normal porque visto los planes de sangrarte via impuestos todo lo que tengas y vista la inflacion no te queda otra que no consumir nada que no sea imprescindible si quieres seguir llegando a fin de mes ...Mucha gente para sobrevivir va a tener que tirar hasta de la paga de los niños (esto a los amigos de mi hijo ya se lo han hecho sus padres).


----------



## ferrys (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues es evidente que como ciudadanos de a pie sólo perdemos ... El PIB del I trimestre ha crecido un 0,3 frente a una previsión del 0,9, ese 0,9 era la previsión para alcanzar el 4,3 anual que es una revisión a la baja de un crecimiento inicial anual del 6,7 pero hay un dato incluso peor que esas revisiones a la baja que es que el consumo ha caido un 3,7 a pesar de una inflación del 8,4 % en Abril ... Es decir si los precios han subido un 8,4 % y aún así el consumo se ha reducido un 3,3 % el desastre en el intercambio de unidades de productos ha sido similar al del confinamiento con una caida de más del 10 % en los bienes/servicios comprados vendidos a precios constantes ... Igual España todavía no lo ha hecho pero mucha gente ha entrado en economía de guerra y es que es normal porque visto los planes de sangrarte via impuestos todo lo que tengas y vista la inflacion no te queda otra que no consumir nada que no sea imprescindible si quieres seguir llegando a fin de mes ... Les van a quitar las pagas a los niños (esto a los amigos de mi hijo ya se lo han hecho sus padres).



Cojones, alguien con cordura en el foro. Aquí parece que lo importante es lo que pase al otro lado de Europa y que la cuenta al echar gasofa o la del supermercado sea cosa lejana, como que no importa. El PIB.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Tanques británicos ya en Finlandia.









British tanks arrive in Finland to ‘deter Russian aggression’


British Challenger tanks are taking part in Exercise Arrow, a two-week long training exercise, to improve the ability of British and Finnish troops to work alongside each other.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Cojones, alguien con cordura en el foro. Aquí parece que lo importante es lo que pase al otro lado de Europa y que la cuenta al echar gasofa o la del supermercado sea cosa lejana, como que no importa. El PIB.



Pués hoy va el enésimo intento de imponer sanciones al petroleo y Von der Leyen lo seguirá proponiendo hasta que lo consiga. El día que lo consiga a la gente le parecerá barato la gasolina a 2,50.


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tanques británicos ya en Finlandia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece un chiste pero cada vez que los anglos se han dedicado a malmeter en Europa la cosa ha terminado en fiesta de las gordas ... Y en este caso vamos camino de lo mismo. Hasta que UK y EEUU no sufran realmente las consecuencias de una guerra en su territorio parece que no será posible que haya paz... Lucharan hasta el último ucraniano, hasta el último finlandes, hasta el último polaco, hasta el último moldavo ....


----------



## Argentium (6 May 2022)

*EEUU colaboró en el hundimiento del Moskva*
Estados Unidos suministró información de inteligencia para ayudar a Ucrania a hundir en abril el crucero de misiles Moskva, el buque insignia de la Flota del mar Negro rusa. Según los medios estadounidenses, Washington no tuvo "aviso previo" de que Kiev fuera a atacar este emblemático navío ruso, pero proporcionó la localización exacta del crucero que hizo posible el ataque.


----------



## Malevich (6 May 2022)

Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Del Volga a la derecha todo chinos, salvo en las ciudades que construyó Rusia a lo largo del transiberiano.



Hay que informarse mejor. Los kazajos son túrquicos.


----------



## Malevich (6 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El periódico *_*"El pais"...*_ es uno de los más empinados a la narrativa gUSAna... es un asco como medio de información...



Llevan otanizando a la izquierda desde su fundación, entre otros, por Fraga.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Prisioneros de guerra 1/2



Esos ukros volvieron a nacer...


----------



## capitán almeida (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero la guerra va bien o mal para rusia?
> A ver si nos centramos y dejamos de hablar de tontás, por favor



Para la gentuza como tú va como el culo, por eso te quedó esa cara


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Llevan otanizando a la izquierda desde su fundación, entre otros, por Fraga.



Bueno, recordemos que el PSOE de entrada NO paso a apoyar el ingreso otanico y el referéndum aprobatorio se hizo con Felipe, sin olvidar que Javier Solana distinguido socialista fue secretario general de la OTAN.


----------



## Kylo (6 May 2022)

Asistencia que se brinda a Ucrania por parte de nuestros socios:

El servicio de prensa del gobierno finlandés: Finlandia proporcionará a Ucrania armas adicionales.

*Las posibilidades de que Estados Unidos entregue armas a Ucrania son "inagotables",* - el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price.

Según el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmygal, Ucrania ha recibido más de $12 mil millones en armas y asistencia financiera desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia el 24 de febrero.

Estados Unidos destinará otros $387 millones en asistencia humanitaria adicional a Ucrania.

Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría, Péter Szijjártó: Hungría está lista para ayudar a restaurar escuelas y hospitales en la región de Kiev, aceptar soldados y niños ucranianos para recibir tratamiento y proporcionar casas móviles para refugiados en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania.

Canciller alemán Olaf Scholz: Alemania destinará otros 125 millones de euros para ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania.

Austria proporcionará a Ucrania otros 42 millones de euros en ayuda humanitaria, informa el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores del país.

El Reino Unido ha asignado £45 millones para ayudar a los más vulnerables en Ucrania y a los refugiados ucranianos en el extranjero.

"La ONU y la Cruz Roja enviaron otro convoy humanitario para evacuar a las personas de la planta de Azovstal, debería llegar allí en la mañana del 7 de mayo", dijo el secretario general adjunto de la ONU, Martin Griffiths. La organización también planea recaudar 2250 millones de dólares para ayudar a los refugiados ucranianos y a quienes necesitan ayuda en casa.

Italia donó 45 camiones de bomberos a Ucrania y aumentará la asistencia a Ucrania a más de 800 millones de euros.

El Reino Unido ha impuesto sanciones a la empresa siderúrgica y minera Evraz.

Scholz: Las sanciones contra Rusia solo pueden levantarse después de un acuerdo con la parte ucraniana.

Japón ampliará las sanciones contra Rusia y agregará 140 personas más a las listas, anunció el primer ministro Kishida. Tokio también ampliará las restricciones a la exportación para incluir a las empresas de defensa rusas.

Francia arrestó la villa y el apartamento del oligarca ruso Mikhail Fridman. Friedman ganó entre 180.000 y 440.000 euros al mes alquilando la villa.

Un yate Amadea de $ 450 millones propiedad del oligarca ruso sancionado y asesor de Putin Suleiman Kerimov fue encontrado y arrestado en Fiji.

La popular empresa de software informático de control remoto TeamViewer ha anunciado su retirada de Rusia y Bielorrusia.

Eesti Pank en Twitter: Eesti Pank (Banco de Estonia) planea emitir una moneda de dos euros dedicada a Ucrania y su libertad.

Pentágono: los ataques con misiles rusos no afectaron la posibilidad de entregar ayuda a Ucrania.

Estudio Eurobarómetro: el 80% de los europeos apoya tanto la ayuda financiera a los ucranianos como las sanciones económicas contra Rusia y sus oligarcas.

UN.


----------



## computer_malfuction (6 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Asistencia que se brinda a Ucrania por parte de nuestros socios:
> 
> El servicio de prensa del gobierno finlandés: Finlandia proporcionará a Ucrania armas adicionales.
> 
> ...



Y Putiniano todavía titubeando sobre que hacer. Flipante.


----------



## computer_malfuction (6 May 2022)




----------



## Kylo (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y Putiniano todavía titubeando sobre que hacer. Flipante.



Está intentando ayudar China al bando ganador? 

*Oferta de China a EEUU*

China ha pedido a Estados Unidos que cooperen "juntos" para alcanzar la paz en Ucrania: "Como miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, *China y EE. UU. deben trabajar junto con el resto de la comunidad internacional para lograr una pronta solución política de la crisis de Ucrania.* Debemos trabajar juntos para lograr un alto el fuego lo antes posible, aumentar la asistencia humanitaria a Ucrania y proteger a los civiles", ha señalado la embajada de China en EEUU a través de un comunicado.

El comunicado chino llega después de que el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EEUU, Ned Price, *criticase la postura neutra pero escorada a Moscú de China y advirtiese que Washington también tomaría medidas contra el gigante asiático si este decidía apoyar definitivamente a China*. "No solo no hemos visto a China condenar, como todo país debería, la brutalidad que las fuerzas rusas están empleando en Ucrania contra el pueblo ucraniano", indicó Price hace unas semanas. "De hecho hemos escuchado a algunos altos cargos de China repetir como loros parte de la propaganda más peligrosa que ha emanado desde el Kremlin".

En el comunicado mencionado, *China ha respondido a Washington que su posición es "imparcial, objetiva e irreprochable" y que la "desinformación" de Estados Unidos sobre Pekín no ayudará a resolver el conflicto ucraniano: *"Cuando se trata de difundir desinformación, la parte estadounidense debería reflexionar seriamente sobre sí misma. Son los funcionarios y los medios de comunicación estadounidenses los que han difundido rumores''. China cree que lo dicho por Estados Unidos "es desinformación en todos los sentidos de la palabra" y que "culpar


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Curiosidades: La fiesta nacional Rusa es el mismo día que el "día de Europa", la que sería la fiesta nacional de una hipotética UE, el 9 de mayo.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Segun este teniente general norteamericano en una guerra convencional los EEUU serian barridos por el Ejercito Ruso.
> 
> *Una guerra con Rusia sería diferente a todo lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN hayan experimentado*
> 
> ...



Un poquitín sobrepasado el artículo. Fíate de los "gurus" y porwerpointnistas, no dan una, eso si, la conferencia la cobran bien cobrada. Lo que ha demostrado esta guerra es que los tanques por si no son decisivos y en el caso de Rusia tiene 15.000 chatarras andantes.


----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Chechenos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se ve que te gusta el aroma de ano de cabra por la mañana


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No pueden tomar Jarkov pero barrerían EEUU? Voy a dejar de entrar en este foro porque me da verguenza pensar que estoy entre subnormales.



Muy barato el escribir artículos contando tonterías, o de powerpoinista. Lástima que algunos foreros no cobren lo que cobra el picateclas del artículo, algunos post tienen más fundamento con 1/3 de palabras menos.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Baño de realidad para la niñoratada ignorante.
> Solo el sistema móvil "Murmansk BM" deshabilita todas las emisiones de radio y GPS hasta 5.000 km de distancia. TODAS.
> Esto convierte los F35/F22 en avionetas de playa. Walkies que no funcionan y satélites inhabilitados, algunos permanentemente. Ni drones, ni radar.
> Pero la niñoratada es completamente ignorante de las implicaciones que tiene la guerra electrónica total. Ellos son felices con sus videos snuff de twitter y cuatro soflamas analfabetas.




Ya les han hecho unas cuantas demostraciones de las capacidades rusas de su guerra electrónica, de las más significativas están la aparición de los “hombres de verde” en Crimea, el extraño caso de la fragata USS Donald Cook y los primeros días después de la llegada de los rusos a Siria los pilotos yankees comentaban que cuando intentaban entrar desde el espacio aéreo turco el radar, gps y demás artilugios de sus aviones se “volvían locos”.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ésta guerra es por la supremacía de los anglos, no por su supervivencia.



Dijo Trump:

America primero... 

No era un simple eslogan, era una realidad que tenía muchas e importantes derivas, entre ellas el muro... y significaba eso, que tenían que pensar en ellos y sólo en ellos que era lo que tocaba... y no decía que eso era excluyente, pero el muro sí lo decía y no sólo suponía que la OTAN fuese pagada por quienes más la necesitaban, servía y no menos para dejar claro que ya no tenía para cubrir a nadie más que a ellos...

EE.UU. sí se juega su propia existencia... lo mismo que le aconteció a la URSS... o incluso peor si miramos dónde está y lo que tiene que mantener...

Cuidado que no es un simple resfriado, es un cáncer y es global...


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Situación en Azovstal: el edificio con Azov Bunker está a la vista directa, Azov usa las llamadas "pausas humanitarias" para mover sus francotiradores y fortalecer su defensa, el área frente al búnker está manipulada con las minas.
Video CGTN, Subtítulos de Eng


----------



## Kylo (6 May 2022)

Cosas de orcos:

La carta que reciben los padres cuyos hijos estaban en el barco Moskva.

Que dice? Que está desaparecido, que al juzgado no le consta su actual ubicación


No sabemos nada. No sabemos quién es, ni dónde está.

Más de 300 marineros figuran como desaparecidos en combate.

Resumen: si está desaparecido, no se puede pedir ninguna indemnización.


----------



## Triyuga (6 May 2022)

*Eurasia y la hispanosfera*






F. L. Mirones.-
La de Ucrania es una guerra a la que se puede ir en coche, incluso en moto.
Pocos se han dado cuenta de la trascendencia que hay detrás de esto.
Cualquiera, y de hecho está pasando, puede tomar un vehículo desde Cádiz o desde Suecia y personarse en la frontera de Rusia.
Normalmente, las guerras se nos antojan sucesos lejanos, en otros continentes, a las cuales acudir supone tomar vuelos y atravesar fronteras complicadas.
¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Simplemente que eso es, precisamente, lo que está en juego.
Eurasia es el único continente horizontal del la Tierra. Los demás son verticales, mire un mapamundi. Ello no es baladí.
África y América son verticales.
Esto ha determinado la historia del mundo radicalmente.
Moverse de norte a sur supone cambiar de climas, ecosistemas, cultivos, costumbres, culturas de forma radical.
Desde Alaska hasta Patagonia, en América, uno atraviesa los climas ártico, boreal, tundra, taiga, continental, mediterráneo, subtropical, tropical, oceánico y de nuevo todos ellos en orden inverso hasta llegar al antártico. La maleta para ello sería descomunal. Eso es un continente vertical, un infierno de comunicación que implica un esfuerzo grande si imaginamos lo que era ello hace cinco mil años.
Lo mismo ocurre en África. Mediterráneo, Sahara, Sahel, sabana, selva tropical, montañas, clima mediterráneo de nuevo (Sudáfrica) y océano.
¿Qué implica esto? Todo.
Solo les diré que casi todos los animales y plantas que han sido domesticados en el mundo lo han sido en Eurasia.
Una tropilla de neandertales podía ponerse a caminar desde su cueva de Gorham en Gibraltar (España) y llegar al Mar de China sin cambiar demasiado de clima, con dos mudas vamos. Y años más tarde con ovejas, vacas, caballos, camellos, cabras y hasta cerdos. Llevando semillas de trigo, cebada, garbanzos, verduras y toda suerte de cultivos que germinarán durante todo el camino. Básicamente recorrerían todo ese trecho en unas condiciones climáticas similares.
Esto fue especialmente importante cuando en las estepas de este continente y en la península Ibérica se desarrollaron las culturas de los caballos asociadas a los lobos.
Este vasto continente lleva miles de años compartiéndolo todo sin necesidad de atravesar océanos, mares ni grandes cordilleras.
Esto sigue funcionando hoy en día, pues es mucho más costoso traer gas licuado por mar atravesando el Atlántico que construir un tubo que va por tierra.
Invadir, compartir e intercambiar genes, bienes y recursos convirtió a Eurasia en un continente único en el cual se desarrolló casi todo.
Hoy, los ingleses trasplantados hace dos siglos a las tierras de unos indígenas a los que exterminaron para quedarse con sus territorios, se llaman estadounidenses, y saben perfectamente que hay dos cosas que no quieren: que se una Eurasia y que se reunifique la Hispanidad.
Tras la II Guerra Mundial tuvieron claro que Rusia y China deben mantenerse alejadas de la vieja Europa, mirando hacia el este. Porque si la gran Eurasia comercia como siempre lo hizo, los Estados Unidos de América, rodeados de los tres mayores océanos que existen y separada de sus hermanos americanos del sur que son más españoles que británicos, se quedarían aislados como estuvieron millones de años antes de Colón.
Hasta hace poco contaban con la ayuda de Reino Unido, sus primos, con su siniestra “Special Relationship”, pero ya no están en la Unión Europea, lo cual hace renacer el viejo sueño de una Eurasia colaboradora.
Rusia tiene de todo en abundancia y puede ponerlo en la puerta de su casa en horas con precios sin competencia. Y en medio de eso ¿quién está? Ucrania.
Había que crear un nuevo tapón en Ucrania volviendo a demonizar a Rusia en un único movimiento, ante la inclinación natural de Alemania, Holanda, Austria y otros países a hacer negocios cada vez más con los rusos. Por eso es tan importante imponer la rusofobia en Occidente. El negocio de la guerra para Estados Unidos y sus supuestos aliados es doble, al final es un objetivo globalista más.
Se hinchan a ganar dinero vendiendo armas de todo tipo, y llegado el momento lo volverán a ganar en lo que llamarán “la reconstrucción de Ucrania”, que no será sino la creación de un estado aislante en medio de Eurasia para cortarla en dos.
Ya era un estado títere del globalismo, con un gobierno falso, repleto de laboratorios de armas biológicas fuera de control, tráfico de personas, drogas y todo tipo de mafias controladas. Después será lo mismo, el putiferio de la Unión Europea, el campo de pruebas de la OMS y el territorio controlado para realizar toda clase de experimentos sociales, campos de concentración y diseminación de armas biológicas a las puertas de ambas mitades de Eurasia.
*Nos están manipulando, y como siempre, lo hacen con nuestro consentimiento. Las mismas personas que acuden a inocularse ARN experimental se inoculan rusofobia recibiendo su certificado de ciudadanos obedientes.*
*Esta es la guerra de Eurasia, porque solo nosotros, los europeos, ignoramos que el eje España – Alemania – Moscú-Pekín y hasta Tokio si me apuran, es la mayor potencia comercial y geoestratégica del planeta; la que la anglosfera (UK, USA y Commonwealth) no están dispuestos a permitir.*
*Otro día les hablo de la Hispanosfera, el otro poder titánico que los anglos temen...*










Eurasia y la hispanosfera







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## ProfeInsti (6 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Aun cuando tratas de aparentar* ser alguien normal... apestas a mierda gUSAna....



Que cansino eres...ya te respondí en un mensaje.
Pero sigues sin entenderlo.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

El enviado de Rusia a Estados Unidos le dijo a Newsweek que los líderes de la alianza militar de la OTAN encabezada por Estados Unidos no comprenden la verdadera gravedad de un posible conflicto nuclear en erupción, mientras se cierne una tensa guerra de palabras entre las potencias sobre los combates en curso en Ucrania. Como funcionarios y otras figuras influyentes de los EE. UU. y las naciones aliadas acusan al Kremlin de invocar el espectro de la guerra nuclear por el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania contra la devastadora invasión de Rusia, el embajador de Moscú en Washington, Anatoly Antonov, menospreció lo que llamó "una ráfaga de flagrante tergiversación de las declaraciones de los funcionarios rusos sobre la capacidad nuclear de nuestro país". política."

De hecho, dijo que fueron los del bloque occidental los que han demostrado ser irresponsables en su manejo de lo que se ha descrito como uno de los momentos más peligrosos desde la crisis de los misiles en Cuba hace seis décadas.

"La generación actual de políticos de la OTAN claramente no se toma en serio la amenaza nuclear", dijo Antonov a Newsweek.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

El ejército ruso está listo para defender #Transnistria si Kiev se permite a sí mismo alguna acción agresiva ",
/Airforce General Vladimir Popov/

Fuego en #odessa ... no hay más información hasta ahora


Con la captura rusa de un general canadiense, es una gran evidencia en el registro de los HSH de los "oficiales militares canadienses que se involucran con los grupos neonazis ucranianos", incluso antes de la invasión. Creo que encontraremos que el Pentágono y la CIA también están involucrados.



Sacerdote ortodoxo El padre Parfeniy, el jefe de la iglesia en Mikhailovka, Donbass, fue asesinado por el bombardeo del ejército ucraniano. Era conocido por sus esfuerzos humanitarios y refugiando refugiados.
Esto es lo que le dijo a los medios de comunicación en una entrevista poco antes de que fuera asesinado.


Si Twitter fuera honesto sobre las etiquetas de advertencia ...


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya puestos que pongan una orden de búsqueda y captura por deserción a cada uno de los marineros desaparecidos. Total, parece que para el gobierno ruso tiene más derechos una rata de alcantarilla que un soldado ruso.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Una línea.

1. Moldavia no suministrará a Ucrania sus MiG-29 (sólo 6 inoperables, que Ucrania quería para canibalizarlos). En su lugar, proponen enviar zapadores para desminar las zonas de retaguardia (principalmente las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv, donde las minas ucranianas siguen matando gente).

2. La Fiscalía General de Ucrania ha pedido que se interrogue a Shoigu y a Medvédev. Está previsto que lleguen en mayo de 2022. Simplemente están rogando que Shoygu o Medvedev visiten Mariupol para ser "interrogados". Tanto más cuanto que la visita de Kiriyenko demostró que no había problemas particulares para ir a Mariupol.

3. La UE nunca ha sido capaz de imponer un embargo total al petróleo ruso, por lo que hoy ya han empezado a decir que habrá un embargo total en 9 meses, y algunos países siguen exigiendo un "periodo de transición" de 2 a 3 años. Hungría amenaza incluso con vetar cualquier medida encaminada a un embargo del petróleo y el gas rusos. Por supuesto, si ni siquiera se pudo imponer el embargo de petróleo, es aún más ridículo hablar de un embargo de gas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47141


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Alemania no suministrará sistemas de defensa antiaérea autopropulsados Gepard a Ucrania por problemas de munición.

El problema es que una parte sustancial de la munición necesaria para este SAM es producida por Suiza, que ya se ha negado en dos ocasiones a permitir que Alemania reexporte munición de fabricación suiza, alegando la legislación que garantiza el estatus neutral de Suiza.

Las negociaciones sobre esta cuestión están en curso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47140


----------



## Zhukov (6 May 2022)

Sólo a efectos orientativos, según la inteligencia americana y fuentes abiertas este es el despliegue aproximado de fuerzas, mis estimaciones a ojímetro son parecidas. 

Ojo como señala un crítico, hay 15 grupos tácticos de batallón que ni idea de dónde están y los han colocado en el sector de Donetsk, por lo que no tienen ni idea de dónde es el esfuerzo principal ruso


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Se ha anunciado la puesta en marcha de un enlace ferroviario con Crimea a través de Perekop.
Ya se está trabajando en el restablecimiento de las infraestructuras y se está estudiando la posibilidad de restablecer una línea ferroviaria a Crimea a través de la liberada Mariupol.

La aplicación de estas medidas contribuirá sin duda al desarrollo de Crimea y de la región del Mar Negro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47139


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Eurasia y la hispanosfera*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le niego que EEUU trabaje para separar a la UE de Rusia, pero esa labor sería irrelevante sin la necesaria y titánica participación de Rusia. No eche exclusivamente la culpa del alejamiento UE-Rusia a EEUU, ellos no tienen mucha capacidad para volar esa relación, es Rusia quien la ha destruido debido a querer imponer su criterio a la fuerza. A ver, si esto ya está más que comprobado: No va a haber una "Unión Europea" dominada por ninguna nación de ese continente, ya lo han intentado en el pasado Reino Unido, Francia, España, Austria, Alemania, e incluso a su manera Turquía. Todos han fracasado y terminado en guerra.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sabes de qué está lleno el museo Británico?.
> 
> De todo lo que han saqueado por el mundo durante siglos, gilipollas.



El mayor museo-tesoro de la India mogola esta en un castillo de Inglaterra, propiedad de los herederos de Robert Clive


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales del FSB detienen a seis neonazis proucranianos cerca de Rostov del Don

La agencia de seguridad hizo públicas las imágenes de la detención de seis neonazis del grupo Nacional Socialista/Fuerza Blanca*.

Los detenidos atacaban a personas y profanaban monumentos en la región de Rostov. Todos ellos eran miembros de foros públicos pro-ucranianos, donde recibían instrucciones de sus responsables para cometer crímenes.

Durante un registro, se les encontró en posesión de pistolas Grand Power y Borner, miras telescópicas, nudillos de latón, porras metálicas y un rifle Hatsan. Se ha abierto una causa penal contra ellos. Actualmente, algunos de los detenidos se encuentran en prisión preventiva, mientras que otros están en arresto domiciliario a la espera del juicio.

* - una organización terrorista, prohibida en la Federación Rusa

t.me/boris_rozhin/47135

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Entiendo que el barco estaba quieto o Neptuno puede corregir trayectorias?


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

No se si estará puesto pues voy con retraso en el hilo pero lo cuelgo porque me parece que ilustra a las claras la situación de las FFAA de Ucrania en contraste a la propaganda que estamos escuchando día tras día por parte de los Yago y Cia.

_Otra compañía (remanentes de la misma) de la 79.ª Brigada de Ucrania se niega a seguir luchando, declarando pérdida de confianza en el mando del ejército, denunciando la falta de suministro de suministros adecuados y la falta de mando y de orientación. Estos no son prisioneros de guerra, sino insubordinación activa._





Comentario del hilo de twieter
Están diciendo que el equipo es una mierda, solo se les han dado algunos AK y algunos lanzagranadas contra un ejército completamente equipado. Enviado allí por quién sabe qué razón. Decían que esto quedaba de 150 personas. El médico no tenía entrenamiento militar dado ak para ir a pelear.+


Edit2:

Dice básicamente que los dejaron pelear con ak y 2 granadas contra artillería, morteros y aviones. Se quejaron de que su chaleco antibalas era basura. También dicen que lo que queda de su unidad se apaga 100 y algo. Añádele que hay chicos de otras unidades


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano informa de que los Su-25 y MiG-29 ucranianos han sido destruidos por las fuerzas de defensa aérea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47144


----------



## Bulldozerbass (6 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Los ingleses lo hacen en sus museos de forma orgullosa, sin complejos.



Putin ya está en los museos


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

⚡Un residente de Mariupol muestra cómo francotiradores ucranianos mataron a civiles⚡

t.me/PatrickLancaterNewsToday/1844


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Se han introducido cupones para gasolina y combustible diesel para la población en muchas ciudades de Ucrania.


Había una orden de disparar contra civiles" - Soldado ucraniano Eduard Kolesnik


Cuatro civiles murieron, tres más resultaron heridos como resultado de ataques de artillería en el DPR durante el último día: el SCCC
Y todos los días en el Donbass Dead. No en Kiev, no en Kherson, etc. Y de nuevo Donbass*(


Militantes recién capturados
Pero los principales medios de comunicación no te mostrarán esto


----------



## Honkler (6 May 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y si Polonia recupera parte de Ucrania, que pasa con Alemania?? Tendría derecho a reclamar Pomerania y Silesia



Yo lo haría…


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)

pero al final quien es el responsable del desastre del teatro de Mariupol?


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha anunciado la puesta en marcha de un enlace ferroviario con Crimea a través de Perekop.
> Ya se está trabajando en el restablecimiento de las infraestructuras y se está estudiando la posibilidad de restablecer una línea ferroviaria a Crimea a través de la liberada Mariupol.
> 
> La aplicación de estas medidas contribuirá sin duda al desarrollo de Crimea y de la región del Mar Negro.
> ...



La pregunta es, se irán los rusos cuando haya acuerdo o no ?, No me aclaro .


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡⚡Zelensky: Ucrania necesita hasta $7 mil millones al mes para cubrir el déficit del presupuesto estatal.
> 
> Se necesitan $600 mil millones para restaurar todo lo que ha sido destruido.: Ucrania necesita hasta $7 mil millones al mes para cubrir el déficit del presupuesto estatal.
> 
> Se necesitan $600 mil millones para restaurar todo lo que ha sido destruido.



7000 para ajustar el desajuste presupuestario... esto es sólo para que el país pueda seguir funcionando, 100k al año... SIN GUERRA y SIN ARMAS, eso come aparte...

Quíen va a ser el banco tonto que ponga la pasta???

Quíen está ganando la guerra?????

Algunos NO ENTIENDEN porqué Rusia no ocupa el resto de Ucrania:

¿LO ENTIENDEN?... esto es un foro de economía, se presupone que deberían entenderlo... quíen es el guapo que quiere pagar el desaguisado de una nación en plena contienda bélica... que en paz, quizas merezca muy mucho la pena, al menos una parte, pero TODA????????!!!!!!!!!!

Y habrá quíen diga que Rusia está perdiendo porque no se mueve de una parte muy pequeña... en fin... CUANTO PONE Rusia para mantener esa parte, porque GRATIS no es, que conste... 1000 al mes... 1500 al mes...

¿Se entiende?


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



La duda es si realmente usaron drones turcos de juguete o más bien Predator o Reaper y en ese caso quién los controlaba 
.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (6 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> El mayor museo-tesoro de la India mogola esta en un castillo de Inglaterra, propiedad de los herederos de Robert Clive




Off topic, pero bueno, para relajarse un poco.

Hace como 8-10 años el gobierno griego quiso recuperar unos relieves de la fachada del Partenón que, como no, están el el museo Británico.

Le contestaron que no los devolvían porque ahí los podían ver un número de gente mucho mayor.

El gobierno griego les contesto que si ese era el motivo, estaban dispuestos a cederlos al museo de Pekín, donde lógicamente todavía podrían ser vistos por un número mucho mayor de personas.

Y ya no hubo ninguna otra respuesta.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> 7000 para ajustar el desajuste presupuestario... esto es sólo para que el país pueda seguir funcionando, 100k al año... SIN GUERRA y SIN ARMAS, eso come aparte...
> 
> Quíen va a ser el banco tonto que ponga la pasta???
> 
> ...



Yo creo que aprovecha para pedirse unas buenas propinas. Si el PIB de Ucrania fueron $150MM en 2019, difícilmente el gasto público habrá sido de 85MM y además parte de la economía ucraniana se mantiene funcionando, no hay que reemplazarla toda. En todo caso una petición de buena fe en tiempo de guerra sería detallada y comprendería indemnización por el trigo no recolectado o exportado, alimentos que habitualmente se importan, combustibles, fármacos ... Pedir dinero así a lo tonto cuando tienes la red ferroviaria comprometida y a saber cuántas infraestructuras más es absurdo, solo con dinero no vas a hacer llegar a tu población (si es que te preocupa) suministros de primera necesidad, en tiempo de guerra no se necesita importar BMWs ni viajar en aviones que no están despegando, se necesitan alimentos, combustibles, medicinas, elementos para reparar carreteras y ferrocarriles.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues es evidente que como ciudadanos de a pie sólo perdemos ... El PIB del I trimestre ha crecido un 0,3 frente a una previsión del 0,9, ese 0,9 era la previsión para alcanzar el 4,3 anual que es una revisión a la baja de un crecimiento inicial anual del 6,7 pero hay un dato incluso peor que esas revisiones a la baja que es que el consumo ha caido un 3,7 a pesar de una inflación del 8,4 % en Abril ... Es decir si los precios han subido un 8,4 % y aún así el consumo se ha reducido un 3,3 % el desastre en el intercambio de unidades de productos ha sido similar al del confinamiento con una caida de más del 10 % en los bienes/servicios comprados vendidos a precios constantes ... Igual España todavía no lo ha hecho pero mucha gente ha entrado en economía de guerra y es que es normal porque visto los planes de sangrarte via impuestos todo lo que tengas y vista la inflacion no te queda otra que no consumir nada que no sea imprescindible si quieres seguir llegando a fin de mes ...Mucha gente para sobrevivir va a tener que tirar hasta de la paga de los niños (esto a los amigos de mi hijo ya se lo han hecho sus padres).



El problema es que tú eres un PRORUSO CABRÓN... ese es el puto problema... un derrotista que SOLO SABE LLORAR por su dinero, por sus ahorros, por su futuro, por sus hijos, por su trabajo, por los vecino incluso, por su país...

Mamón MIRA Y DISFRUTA del partido tan maravilloso, de la escena tan enorme de ver cómo con TUS DINEROS derrotamos al oso ruso... 

PRORRUSOS DE LOS COHONES...


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> 7000 para ajustar el desajuste presupuestario... esto es sólo para que el país pueda seguir funcionando, 100k al año... SIN GUERRA y SIN ARMAS, eso come aparte...
> 
> Quíen va a ser el banco tonto que ponga la pasta???
> 
> ...



La parte que se va a anexionar rusa es justamente la parte en la que se localizan las mayores reservas minerales y de gas que tiene el pais y de cerrar el paso al mar de Ucrania practicamente la dejan en ruina perpetua puesto que la principal exportación de Ucrania que es el grano no tendría por donde realizarse, de hecho quedarse sin los puertos de Crimea ya fue bastante desastroso.


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que tú eres un PRORUSO CABRÓN... ese es el puto problema... un derrotista que SOLO SABE LLORAR por su dinero, por sus ahorros, por su futuro, por sus hijos, por su trabajo, por los vecino incluso, por su país...
> 
> Mamón MIRA Y DISFRUTA del partido tan maravilloso, de la escena tan enorme de ver cómo con TUS DINEROS derrotamos al oso ruso...
> 
> PRORRUSOS DE LOS COHONES...



No puedes ser de verdad ... así que sólo queda que seas un troll.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que aprovecha para pedirse unas buenas propinas. Si el PIB de Ucrania fueron $150MM en 2019, difícilmente el gasto público habrá sido de 85MM y además parte de la economía ucraniana se mantiene funcionando, no hay que reemplazarla toda. En todo caso una petición de buena fe en tiempo de guerra sería detallada y comprendería indemnización por el trigo no recolectado o exportado, alimentos que habitualmente se importan, combustibles, fármacos ... Pedir dinero así a lo tonto cuando tienes la red ferroviaria comprometida y a saber cuántas infraestructuras más es absurdo, solo con dinero no vas a hacer llegar a tu población (si es que te preocupa) suministros de primera necesidad, en tiempo de guerra no se necesita importar BMWs ni viajar en aviones que no están despegando, se necesitan alimentos, combustibles, medicinas, elementos para reparar carreteras y ferrocarriles.



Pero si en estos momentos NO TIENEN economía... viven de lo que les envía la UE... todo tiene que ser financiado... y 7000 minolles para unos 25 millones de seres es casi un regalo al mes... y sin con ello además consiguen recuperar infraestructuras, se podrían considerar incluso como un milagro... y si además son capaces, que lo serán, de robar algo, pues es hasta realistamente muy poco lo que piden... que sean 100 k para 25 millones demuestra que es algo cuando menos más que aceptable...

Otra cosa es que HOY europa PUEDA permitirse tal situación, pero decir que es mucho, sería mentir cuando menos...

La cosa es de DONDE SALDRAN...


----------



## Hudson818 (6 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ito, ito, ito, que caiga el pajarito


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049197
> 
> 
> Cosas de orcos:
> ...



Y otro:



Teuro dijo:


> Ya puestos que pongan una orden de búsqueda y captura por deserción a cada uno de los marineros desaparecidos. Total, parece que para el gobierno ruso tiene más derechos una rata de alcantarilla que un soldado ruso.



Te aclaro esto porque veo que ignoras la diferencia legal entre* "muerto en combate"* a *"desaparecido en combate"*. (son los famosos *KIA y MIA*, kill in action o missing in action)

Legalmente un "muerto en combate" (alguien que *fue identificado*) ya está "muerto" legalmente *y operan todas las consecuencias jurídicas*, la esposa pasa a ser "viuda", los herederos pueden activar la herencia, etc.

Pero los *"desaparecidos en combate"* son aquellos cuerpos que no han podido ser corroborados, aunque existe un hecho claro y cierto (en algunos casos) y existe un plazo que varía de derecho en derecho, pero suele ser de 6 meses antes que la esposa sea "viuda" o los herederos puedan "heredar".

Tienes un tercer caso, que es el de los desaparecidos *SIN HECHOS claros* y allí los plazos suelen ser de uno o dos años.

Esto no se les ocurrió "a los rusos", es una institución del Derecho que *viene del DERECHO MARITIMO* porque los buques, o bien se "hundían" o bien "desaparecían" y los plazos se ajustaban a esa circunstancia. No es la primera vez que un marinero aparecía a los dos años rescatado en una isla.

Así que, te dejo tranquilo, lo mismo vale para cualquier país del mundo.

En la guerra -te aclaro además- a veces unos soldados "desaparecen", para enterarnos varias semanas o meses después *que ESTAN PRISIONEROS*, no creo que te parezca razonable que un "desaparecido" pero que estaba vivo y prisionero, se encuentre con la esposa casada con otro y sus bienes repartidos en herencia.

¿Lo entiendes ahora?


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tanques británicos ya en Finlandia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alguien en el foro SABE cuanto consume el tanque británico... porque con ello podemos más o menos saber cúantos tanques van a enviar y cuanto va a costar el artilugio sobre el terreno... por hacer números y poder pensar quíen va a pagar el movimiento del aparato... que espero sean los británicos quíen paguen el artilugio, que lo mismo acabamos siendo los europeos... da todo ganas de... aaaaaaaahhhhhh... matar, es lo que tiene la guerra te entran ganas de matar... 

MANDEMOS MÁS TANQUES... AVIONES... MANDEMOS todo LO QUE PODAMOS Y A MATAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR...

Y no tendríamos también unas guillotinas... yo siempre fui partidario de ellas... lo sigo siendo... y llegará el día que... pero hay que tenerlas también en nuestro arsenal...


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero si en estos momentos NO TIENEN economía... viven de lo que les envía la UE... todo tiene que ser financiado... y 7000 minolles para unos 25 millones de seres es casi un regalo al mes... y sin con ello además consiguen recuperar infraestructuras, se podrían considerar incluso como un milagro... y si además son capaces, que lo serán, de robar algo, pues es hasta realistamente muy poco lo que piden... que sean 100 k para 25 millones demuestra que es algo cuando menos más que aceptable...
> 
> Otra cosa es que HOY europa PUEDA permitirse tal situación, pero decir que es mucho, sería mentir cuando menos...
> 
> La cosa es de DONDE SALDRAN...



De un préstamo contra las futuras concesiones de gas de fracking en el valle del Dnieper. O contra el sistema eléctrico o concesiones de minas de uranio . Es complicado. Es verdad que parece poco para estándares eurpeos que una economía se sostenga con 7000M mensuales pero se trata del país más pobre de Europa con diferencia, es casi más un Marruecos o Argelia que un país europeo en nivel de renta.

Lo jodido sería tener que meter eso en la UE porque entonces harían falta seis planes Marshal en equivalencia para poner a andar ese país con estándares europeos. Que no los cumple su vetusta planta nuclear ni nada allí en realidad.

De alguna manera nos lo harán pagar a los erupoeos.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La parte que se va a anexionar rusa es justamente la parte en la que se localizan las mayores reservas minerales y de gas que tiene el pais y de cerrar el paso al mar de Ucrania practicamente la dejan en ruina perpetua puesto que la principal exportación de Ucrania que es el grano no tendría por donde realizarse, de hecho quedarse sin los puertos de Crimea ya fue bastante desastroso.



De verdad pretende Rusia quitarles también Odessa? Es que eso es mucha mutilación para que acepten un acuerdo.


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania *no suministrará sistemas de defensa antiaérea autopropulsados Gepard a Ucrania por problemas de munición*.
> 
> El problema es que una parte sustancial de la munición necesaria para este SAM es producida por Suiza, que ya se ha negado en dos ocasiones a permitir que Alemania reexporte munición de fabricación suiza, alegando la legislación que garantiza el estatus neutral de Suiza.






*Traducción*: Si queremos seguir comprando gas, nos tenemos que dejar de suministrar armas letales y resulta que, salvo la precisión suiza, nadie más puede hacer balas para estas ametralladoras... qué problema, ¿viste?


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No puedes ser de verdad ... así que sólo queda que seas un troll.



Simple broma disculpa, pensé que se entendía...


----------



## Guaguei (6 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Jajajajajaja pero qué cutres sois os cuelan un derribo cuando es una exhibición de la supermaniobrabilidad de un Flanker.
> 
> Aquí los ucranianos también han derribado un Flanker indio



pero nolo digas, que les hundes la moral


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Simple broma disculpa, pensé que se entendía...




Creo que el camarada @coscorron estaba poco fino para entender las ironías.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y si Polonia recupera parte de Ucrania, que pasa con Alemania?? Tendría derecho a reclamar Pomerania y Silesia



Y Kaliningrado, por esa regla de tres....

Pesaos de los "dibujantes de fronteras de los cojones", poneos a dibujar papelitos con colores...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 May 2022)

*La producción industrial de Alemania bajó un 3,9% en marzo, su mayor caída en 2 años*









La producción industrial de Alemania bajó un 3,9% en marzo, su mayor caída en 2 años


La producción industrial de Alemania registró una contracción del 3,9% en marzo respecto del mes...




www.europapress.es


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Un centro médico en Cataluña... de verguenza ajena

Añaden Crimea y se olvidan de Odesa... y el resto de propaganda sin comentarios.

Que se dediquen a lo suyo que es atender pacientes y se dejen la política en casa, panda de sinverguenzas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que tú eres un PRORUSO CABRÓN... ese es el puto problema... un derrotista que SOLO SABE LLORAR por su dinero, por sus ahorros, por su futuro, por sus hijos, por su trabajo, por los vecino incluso, por su país...
> 
> Mamón MIRA Y DISFRUTA del partido tan maravilloso, de la escena tan enorme de ver cómo con TUS DINEROS derrotamos al oso ruso...
> 
> PRORRUSOS DE LOS COHONES...



En ocasiones veo prorusos....


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y Putiniano todavía titubeando sobre que hacer. Flipante.



Y qué quieres que les diga:

- Que sí, que sí, que pueden USTEDES enviarle todas las zapatillas al maratoniano que usted quiera... pero el hombre no va a poder correr más de un maratón cada cierto tiempo... 

Coñazo que es la ESTUPIDEZ...


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> En ocasiones veo prorusos....



En el supermercado... en la gasolinera... en la pasteleria... hostia HASTA en el bar...

Putos PRO-RUSOS... siempre con su matraca... hostia ya...


----------



## EGO (6 May 2022)

El Khan ha pedido perdon a los judios por el bocachanclas de Lavrov.

_Lo siento mucho,no volvera a pasar._









Putin pide disculpas a Israel después de que Lavrov dijera que Hitler tenía 'sangre judía'


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, se disculpó este jueves con el primer ministro israelí, Naftali Bennett, por las palabras del ministro de Exteriores




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## otroyomismo (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No puedes ser de verdad ... así que sólo queda que seas un troll.



A mi me suena a ironia absoluta


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (6 May 2022)

¿Alguien ha leído alguna información sobre las razones de la retirada rusa de Lozovaya?


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado con vosotros... pero demasiado demasiado... hoder, pero DONDE COHONES estudia gente como tú???...

Está desaparecido...









¿Cuándo se considera muerto a un desaparecido en naufragio?


Para que se pueda declarar fallecida a una persona desaparecida deben haber transcurrido, como norma general, diez años desde la desaparición, si bien...




www.cope.es





Que no había problemas en Galicia con temas así... por el tema de los naufragios y hubo de cambiarse la ley, pero...


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Toda el área de Severodonetsk se cortará en los días de peinado porque destruyó sus propios puentes y RF se mueve a lo largo del río.

Mapa:
Esos 3 puentes restantes están dañados o bajo control de incendios de artillería pesada de RF
Eso significa que la mayor parte de la AFU restante está más o menos atrapada.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De un préstamo contra las *futuras concesiones de gas de fracking en el valle del Dnieper*....




Bueno teniendo en cuenta que el SOL no lo pueden vender que está a nombre de una gallega que lo inscribió, si mal no recuerdo... o fue la LUNA, PUES... 

Y porqué no nos venden algún planeta o meteorito, que más da... si cuela eso, colará lo que sea...


----------



## midelburgo (6 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Off topic, pero bueno, para relajarse un poco.
> 
> Hace como 8-10 años el gobierno griego quiso recuperar unos relieves de la fachada del Partenón que, como no, están el el museo Británico.
> 
> ...



Bueno, uno de los barcos con relieves se hundio en la travesia en el Mediterraneo. Alli los pueden admirar un monton de peces y cangrejos.


----------



## orcblin (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De verdad pretende Rusia quitarles también Odessa? Es que eso es mucha mutilación para que acepten un acuerdo.



ahh pero piensas que ucrania va a negocia algo??

sólo cuando rusia tenga odessa accederán a negociar para que rusia la devuelva... pero entonces no se si ruisa querrá negociar nada.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que el camarada @coscorron estaba poco fino para entender las ironías.



Bueno, es lo que tiene ser PRO-RUSO... vives encabronado con las derrotas... vas a la gasolinera y... puta derrota... vas al super y... puta derrota derrota... miras la nómina, ves la inflación y puta derrota... 

Ser PRO-RUSO es una mierda, así que el humor no anda fino... que le vamos a hacer... ÚLTIMAMENTE ser PRO-RUSO es ir de derrota en derrota, que se le puede achacar...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un centro médico en Cataluña... de verguenza ajena
> 
> Añaden Crimea y se olvidan de Odesa... y el resto de propaganda sin comentarios.
> 
> Que se dediquen a lo suyo que es atender pacientes y se dejen la política en casa, panda de sinverguenzas.



Mascarillas y banderas ucranianas

El meme se hizo realidad


----------



## midelburgo (6 May 2022)

La facilidad con que hoy dia se cepillan cualquier unidad de superficie no es solo una mala noticia para los rusos. Obviamente todo el jueguecito que tuvo lugar en Midway, ahora seria imposible.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 May 2022)

Increíble el pasotismo ruso. Es que no me lo explico. Parece que Putin es un agente de la CIA y tiene como misión destruir Rusia. Es increíble que no se ataque BRVTALMENTE a toda la infraestructura de comunicaciones ucraniana (infraestructuras ferroviarias y carreteras fronterizas occidentales, MÍNIMO). Eso para empezar, pero nada. Al final Occidente mete armas nucleares en Ucrania y Rusia seguiría pasando de todo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (6 May 2022)

Parece que es el Almirante Makarov, por cierto que es de los nuevecitos, entró en servicio en 2017.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Parece que es el Almirante Makarov, por cierto que es de los nuevecitos, entró en servicio en 2017.



Si de verdad les han hundido una de esas mejor que se olviden de guerra naval y de conquistar Odessa mediante un desembarco. Ese RC-135 de la RAF que lleva días dando pasadas algo estaba buscando.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (6 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lavrov no metió la pata, era claro que el mensaje iba directo para Israel.



Se puede dar el mensaje de otra forma, sin usar informaciones dudosas.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Toda el área de Severodonetsk se cortará en los días de peinado porque destruyó sus propios puentes y RF se mueve a lo largo del río.
> 
> Mapa:
> Esos 3 puentes restantes están dañados o bajo control de incendios de artillería pesada de RF
> Eso significa que la mayor parte de la AFU restante está más o menos atrapada.




La frase "*de perdidos al rio*" cobra sentido, se utilizaba cuando las tropas de un ejercito quedaban atrapadas por un rio en su retirada, o se rendían o para que no los cogiesen prisioneras se tiraban al rio.










¿De dónde viene la expresión "de perdidos al río"?


En el diccionario de la lengua se recoge: de perdidos al río 1. expr. coloq. U. para expresar que una vez empezada una acción hay que aceptar todas las consecuencias y procurar llevarla a t...




spanish.stackexchange.com




...
Parece que esta frase proviene de las batallas, cuando en otros tiempos la principal maniobra para derrotar al enemigo consistía en empujarlo hasta que llegase a orillas del río. Así, al tener a su espalda el río, se reduciría su capacidad de maniobra y perdería la batalla, pues o se tiraban al río si no querían morir o se rendían.
...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si de verdad les han hundido una de esas mejor que se olviden de guerra naval y de conquistar Odessa mediante un desembarco. Ese RC-135 de la RAF que lleva días dando pasadas algo estaba buscando.



Sí, cada vez parece más claro que la lucha anfibia, al menos masiva, es cosa del pasado.
Los buques anfibios son para catástrofes y ayuda humanitaria, bases contra piratería, nodrizas para cazaminas y tal. Quizás su función se derive a portaUUV/Usv pero el asalto ya no existe como función.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que tú eres un PRORUSO CABRÓN... ese es el puto problema... un derrotista que SOLO SABE LLORAR por su dinero, por sus ahorros, por su futuro, por sus hijos, por su trabajo, por los vecino incluso, por su país...
> 
> Mamón MIRA Y DISFRUTA del partido tan maravilloso, de la escena tan enorme de ver cómo con TUS DINEROS derrotamos al oso ruso...
> 
> PRORRUSOS DE LOS COHONES...



Y tu eres uno que se une al que le roba por no "perder"? 

Te mangan la pasta pero como tu equipo gana... Has ganao!!!


----------



## Walter Eucken (6 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De verdad pretende Rusia quitarles también Odessa? Es que eso es mucha mutilación para que acepten un acuerdo.



Yo no lo se pero que Odessa sería un objetivo factible si la guerra continua es evidente.


----------



## WasP (6 May 2022)




----------



## rober713 (6 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Parece que es el Almirante Makarov, por cierto que es de los nuevecitos, entró en servicio en 2017.



Noticia patrocinada por "El fantasma de Kiev"...por cierto le han incluido ya a titulo postumo en la lista de ases de la aviacion?


----------



## Eslacaña (6 May 2022)

Lo de la prensa occidental, salvo excepciones muy contadas, empieza a dar vergüneza ajena. Ni se documentan, ni analizan la historia de los países eslavos, ni se molestan en contrastar las noticias que llegan. Nada.
Este título lo podría haber redactado perfectamente el jefe de prensa del gobierno ucraniano.









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, noticias de última hora en directo | Italia incauta un misterioso megayate por supuestos vínculos con Putin


Reino Unido dona 287 generadores móviles adicionales a Ucrania El gobierno del Reino Unido ha anunciado que le dará a Ucrania 287 generadores móviles




www.elmundo.es





Osea que si colabora con los rusos, es un traidor, pero si lo hace con los ucranianos, un héroe.
El periodista se preguntó si a lo mejor, este hombre se siente ruso y no ucraniano, y que esa zona es de mayoría rusófona.
La prensa occidental ¿cuando se parará a realizar un análsis crítico en un contexto temporal de la situación a la que se ha llegado?¿A esto es lo que llamamos la libertad de prensa en el mundo occidental?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

Russian frigate Admiral Makarov - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATDTn (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un centro médico en Cataluña... de verguenza ajena
> 
> Añaden Crimea y se olvidan de Odesa... y el resto de propaganda sin comentarios.
> 
> Que se dediquen a lo suyo que es atender pacientes y se dejen la política en casa, panda de sinverguenzas.



No hay educación ni respeto ni inteligencia.
Eso se supone que son los profesionales que miran por la salud...
En la administración y educación, igual


----------



## ATDTn (6 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> En ocasiones veo prorusos....



Que no, que no existen.
Solo proucranianos, lo dice la secta.
Palabra de Dios(Pagano)


----------



## pepetemete (6 May 2022)

Me empieza ya a aburrir este circo PACO.

Si os fijáis, los países se están posicionando para declararse la guerra mutuamente...
Tendremos los bandos de la segunda guerra mundial, pero esta vez los nazis malos son los rusos.

No hay nada que hacer, ya han decidido arrastrar -una vez más- a los borregos a la muerte y la destrucción...solo falta cuadrar su agenda de fechas simbólicas de mierda para que luego todo quede bonito en el nuevo mundo de hermandad y reconciliación que van a reconstruir tras el holocausto.

No os hagáis demasiadas preguntas, yo creo que la suerte está echada, así que follad mucho e intentad sobrevivir como podáis, pero me da que la declaración de guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia-China-Corea la buena-y La Sagra está cerquita de comenzar.

Los cadáveres los pondrán los de siempre, no os preocupéis por eso.

Que dios reparta suerte


----------



## El_Suave (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Otro experto. La información la tienes *en la ficha técnica del arma*. Avisa a Wikipedia que la ha puesto mal.



Pues claro que está mal, y no necesito siquiera mirarlo. Un 152 mm dispara proyectiles de unos 45 kg y utiliza como propelente de 15 a 20 kg de pólvora.

Proyectiles de 6 a 8 kg los disparan los cañones de 76 mm.

Ahora si tú no sabes distinguir el peso del proyectil del peso de explosivo que lleva, y del peso de la carga propelente de pólvora que lo impulsa o en su caso del peso del cartucho, no es mi problema.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que a Putin no lo van a derrotar. Está más que claro. ¿los servicios de inteligencia anglos no sabían esto antes? ¿tan inútiles son? ¿hasta dónde quieren llegar?



Esto va mas alla de un tema economico o geoestrategico, quien no lo quiera ver está ciego. Vivimos (ahora sí) tiempos biblicos.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

La carta que reciben los padres cuyos hijos estaban en el barco Moskva.

Lo que dice? Que está desaparecido, que al juzgado no le consta su actual ubicación







Es alucinante... pero bueno, sacarán el comodín de que es una falsificación ucraniana y a correr.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo no lo se pero que Odessa sería un objetivo factible si la guerra continua es evidente.



Pero ya no por mar. Si tienen el mar Negro vigilado y les hunden una fragata moderna. No es lo mismo que el Moskva, que era un trasto viejo que se acercó mucho a la costa. Si de verdad les han hundido otro deberían olvidar la guerra naval porque hasta puede que haya F-35 o drones de verdad (tipo Predator) por ahí sueltos y los rusos ni se hayan enterado


----------



## Tranki (6 May 2022)

Empieza la celebración de la fiesta rusa: una nueva fragata rusa en llamas, regalo para el padrecito Vladimir.









Directo/ Alemania entregará siete obuses blindados a las fuerzas ucranianas


Hoy habrá una tercera evacuación para sacar a civiles de la sitiada ciudad de Mariupol mientras prosiguen los ataques sobre la acería de Azovstal




www-larazon-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y tu eres uno que se une al que le roba por no "perder"?
> 
> Te mangan la pasta pero como tu equipo gana... Has ganao!!!



Yo pensé que lo mío era clamar en el desierto... o llorar, lo mismo da, porque pensaba que... pero eran lloriqueras o algo así... pero cualquier día me llamarán PRO-RUSO cabrón... que te puedo contar... pero voy a la gasolinera y... en fin, que no soy capaz de disfrutar del partido... y en cuanto a robar, lo de la conciencia, uno para estas cosas o sirve o no sirve y lo mío, pues es vivir bien sin molestar a ninguien... pero... en fin...


----------



## Caracalla (6 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Bueno, uno de los barcos con relieves se hundio en la travesia en el Mediterraneo. Alli los pueden admirar un monton de peces y cangrejos.



Suena a robo-piratería.

Claramente.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## explorador (6 May 2022)

Me estoy tocando, otro barco y de los importante en llamas, vaya la que están liando los criminales rusos con los cigarros mal apagados


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Amnistía Internacional denuncia crímenes de guerra en Kiev y exige a las fuerzas rusas rendir cuentas.*
La secretaria general de *Amnistía Internacional*, *Agnès Callamard*, ha denunciado este viernes "ataques ilegítimos" y "homicidios deliberados" contra civiles ucranianos en las localidades de la periferia de *Kiev *y ha exigido que las fuerzas rusas respondan ante la justicia internacional por esos *"crímenes de guerra"*.

Acompañada de una delegación de AI, Callamard ha relatado en una conferencia celebrada en *Kiev *y difundida _online_ los hallazgos de una nueva investigación en la provincia de *Kiev*, cuyos pormenores detallan en su informe "_He's Not Coming Back': War Crimes in Northwest Areas of Kyiv Oblast_".

En el documento presentado hoy AI condena los ataques perpetrados por los rusos en Ucrania y pide que estos rindan cuentas y respondan ante la justicia "por una serie de crímenes de guerra cometidos en el noroeste de *Kiev*". La organización se basa en decenas de entrevistas hechas a ucranianos y en un análisis de pruebas materiales recabadas sobre el terreno, y documenta ataques aéreos ilegítimos cometidos por los rusos en *Borodyanka *y ejecuciones extrajudiciales en otras localidades y pueblos, incluidos *Bucha*, *Andriivka*, *Zdvyzhivka *y *Vorzel*. Informa Efe


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero ya no por mar. Si tienen el mar Negro vigilado y les hunden una fragata moderna. No es lo mismo que el Moskva, que era un trasto viejo que se acercó mucho a la costa. Si de verdad les han hundido otro deberían olvidar la guerra naval porque hasta puede que haya F-35 o drones de verdad (tipo Predator) por ahí sueltos y los rusos ni se hayan enterado



Es evidente que el hecho que te hundan dos barcos no es como para sacar pecho de los resultados de tu flota naval pero Rusia no va a renunciar al uso de la flota del mar Negro por ese hecho, simplemente se tomarán más precauciones o se harán acciones desde otra forma pero se seguira usando. No creo que ceder el control del mar sea una opción.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero ya no por mar. Si tienen el mar Negro vigilado y les hunden una fragata moderna. No es lo mismo que el Moskva, que era un trasto viejo que se acercó mucho a la costa. Si de verdad les han hundido otro deberían olvidar la guerra naval porque hasta puede que haya F-35 o drones de verdad (tipo Predator) por ahí sueltos y los rusos ni se hayan enterado



Allí deben estar volando hasta Rq180, del que los yanquis niegan su existencia.

A pesar que ha sido fotografiado.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La carta que reciben los padres cuyos hijos estaban en el barco Moskva.
> 
> Lo que dice? Que está desaparecido, que al juzgado no le consta su actual ubicación
> ...Es alucinante... pero bueno, sacarán el comodín de que es una falsificación ucraniana y a correr.




Y tú que pareces saber... qué crees que diría un juzgado en España...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Me estoy tocando, otro barco y de los importante en llamas, vaya la que están liando los criminales rusos con los cigarros mal apagados



Lo del barco me lo creeré cuando Rusia diga que ha habido otro incendio. Con Moskva lo dijeron al instante


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

Como he leído a algunos chinos e indios en Twitter:

"_Hoy en día cualquier país pequeño o mediano (refiriéndose a Ucrania) bien armado es muy difícil de conquistar"._

Ucrania tiene dinero infinito y armas, aunque no todas las posibles, infinitas. Armas que destruyen tanques a casi 5 kilómetros y armas que destruyen aviones a corta distancia y cualquier helicóptero detectado. Incluso las armas antitanque se pueden utilizar para derribar helicópteros a cotas bajas

Además cuenta con imágenes satelitales y drones desde tics pelotas a algunos armados con misiles parecidos a los antitanques.

Por último fortificaciones.

Sale más a cuenta pagar un millón de dólares a cada "traidor" o "fuerza especial" o quinta columna que mate o envenene a alguien importante del gobierno ucraniano. Se que no es muy honesto, pero la OTAN no juega con las mismas reglas, Ucrania se permite matar a disidentes y ser aplaudida .

50.000 asesinatos = 50.0000 millones.

Por 1 millón la gente se arriesga.

Es una Paco Idea pero es una reflexión para guerras modernas y desiguales. 
Rusia ha tirado varios miles de bombas y misiles.

EEUU en Camboya tiro eso en 2 días y así durante años 

La artillería no sirve si estás bien cubierto, no hace falta un bunker, una casa puede servir según donde te coloques, árboles o un montículo.

La guerra que está llevando Rusia me parecería muy bien estratégicamente si tuviera "comandos" o drones que de vez en cuando pegaran picotazos desmiraliAnttes. Un muerto, dos da igual , asoma la cabeza y de cada 100 uno es eliminado . El resto 99 viviría con ansiedad.

Con artillería no pasa , puedes tiktokeae si no estás a tiro


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Tú ves que el enemido se desangra y TAPONARÍAS su herida antes de que se rinda???

O acaso te falta entender lo que suponen 7000 MILLONES de leuros al mes???'


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y tú que pareces saber... qué crees que diría un juzgado en España...



Que los rusos aparte de asesinos .....son unos japutas,mas claro el agua.


----------



## DasLicht (6 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me empieza ya a aburrir este circo PACO.
> 
> Si os fijáis, los países se están posicionando para declararse la guerra mutuamente...
> Tendremos los bandos de la segunda guerra mundial, pero esta vez los nazis malos son los rusos.
> ...



Sí, no te quede duda habrá guerra mundial. No hay otra forma de establecer lo que quieren. Y lo tienen que tener listo para 2028 en esa fecha ya tiene que volver la paz romana=Vaticano y su brazo armado EEUU, así que el margen para que empiece está locura es bien corto.

Los que hoy en día valoran sus trabajos y su nivel de vida a ver como se les quede la cara al ver todo volar por los aires.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Como he leído a algunos chinos e indios en Twitter:
> 
> "_Hoy en día cualquier país pequeño o mediano (refiriéndose a Ucrania) bien armado es muy difícil de conquistar"._
> 
> ...



Pero os será tan difícil de entender lo que ha pedido ZELENSKI... 7000 millones al mes, para cubrir el presupuesto estatal...

Se llama economía de guerra y es lo que le falta para que funcione... y si no lo tienen ellos, OTROS lo tendrán que poner...

Entiendes cómo funciona la artillería RUSA...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Metsuola: Ucrania ganará la guerra y la UE liderará el orden mundial.*
La presidenta del *Parlamento Europeo*, *Roberta Metsola*, ha afirmado este viernes que *Ucrania *ganará contra la "brutal, ilegal y medieval invasión rusa" y que la *Unión Europea* debe liderar el nuevo orden democrático mundial y "defender los derechos fundamentales de democracia, libertad, solidaridad e igualdad", a pesar del coste de la guerra.

"Hay una realidad anterior al 24 de febrero (día en el que *Rusia *invadió *Ucrania*) y otra posterior. El mundo ha cambiado. Debemos comprender que el peso del orden democrático mundial recae ahora más que nunca sobre los hombros de *Europa*. Debemos ser capaces de soportarlo", ha dicho Metsola al abrir la última jornada de la conferencia "El Estado de la Unión", que reúne anualmente a políticos y expertos para hablar de los desafíos del continente.

Sostiene que "Europa también está en las calles de *Bucha*, en los túneles de *Mariupol*, en los sótanos de *Irpin*, en las costas de la *Isla de la Serpiente*" y que la gente "que está siendo maltratada busca" en los líderes de la *UE *"apoyo, esperanza, incluso supervivencia". Informa Efe


----------



## cabronavirus (6 May 2022)




----------



## midelburgo (6 May 2022)

Estamos de vuelta a 1916, los 200 y pico T72 polacos no conseguiran cambiar el escenario. De hecho, probablemente se los carguen con la amalgama de antitanques europeos que han recogido los rusos... Lo unico que funciona ahora es la artilleria, y es eso lo que estan mandando los usanos. Pero claro, la artilleria masiva es la especialidad sovietica, quiero decir, rusa. Ya hemos visto trenes enteros de artilleria clasica, no los autoprulsados de los primeros meses, yendo hacia Ucrania. 1916 con drones...


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que los rusos aparte de asesinos .....son unos japutas,mas claro el agua.



Pues dudo que el juzgado si te desaparece un ser querido RESPONDIESE SEMEJANTE memez... pero...

Busca por internet, por favor, te harás un bien y no quedarás en ridículo, que es DEMASIADO, mientras nos desplumais con vuestras sandeces...


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es evidente que el hecho que te hundan dos barcos no es como para sacar pecho de los resultados de tu flota naval pero Rusia no va a renunciar al uso de la flota del mar Negro por ese hecho, simplemente se tomarán más precauciones o se harán acciones desde otra forma pero se seguira usando. No creo que ceder el control del mar sea una opción.



Yo creo que ellos no lo saben pero desde Rumanía están operando a saber si Predator o aviones ucranianos supervivientes a los que les marcan los blancos los aviones de la OTAN. En un mar cerrado y pequeño lo tienen difícil y desembarcar en Odesa yo diría que imposible. Aunque corten las comunicaciones terrestres con Rumanía, desde Iasi o Constanza se llega en un momento.

Un aspecto delicado de la guerra moderna es que con material antiguo se puede mantener la pantomima de ,"yo no estoy en guerra pero ayudo", pero en lo referente a drones nadie te garantiza que no sean pilotados por un americano en Rumanía. Y yo diría que es lo que está pasando y los rusos ni se enteran. Y sería grave que un Predator les pasara las defensas antiaereas por no tenerlo caracterizado o por algún agujero en los radares terrestres. Se sabe la zona del ataque a la fragata ?


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues dudo que el juzgado si te desaparece un ser querido RESPONDIESE SEMEJANTE memez... pero...
> 
> Busca por internet, por favor, te harás un bien y no quedarás en ridículo, que es DEMASIADO, mientras nos desplumais con vuestras sandeces...



Sandeces las tuyas...que te las das de listillo y metes la pata hasta el corvejon........


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sandeces las tuyas...que te las das de listillo y metes la pata hasta el corvejon........



Listillo????... no, si es buscar por internet... en mi caso,yo lo sé porque vivo en Galicia y aquí con lo de los naufragios era algo surrealista... para viudas e hijos... y cuidado, tenía algo de razón, porque luego se daban casos que para que...

Lo malo es tú caso, que sin ton ni son te dedicas a contarnos batallitas de colores y el dinero que lo ponga... en fin... para llorar con gente como tú...


----------



## Poseidón (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Metsuola: Ucrania ganará la guerra y la UE liderará el orden mundial.*
> La presidenta del *Parlamento Europeo*, *Roberta Metsola*, ha afirmado este viernes que *Ucrania *ganará contra la "brutal, ilegal y medieval invasión rusa" y que la *Unión Europea* debe liderar el nuevo orden democrático mundial y "defender los derechos fundamentales de democracia, libertad, solidaridad e igualdad", a pesar del coste de la guerra.
> 
> "Hay una realidad anterior al 24 de febrero (día en el que *Rusia *invadió *Ucrania*) y otra posterior. El mundo ha cambiado. Debemos comprender que el peso del orden democrático mundial recae ahora más que nunca sobre los hombros de *Europa*. Debemos ser capaces de soportarlo", ha dicho Metsola al abrir la última jornada de la conferencia "El Estado de la Unión", que reúne anualmente a políticos y expertos para hablar de los desafíos del continente.
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Un periodista procesado en Rusia por "desacreditar" al ejército.*
Un reconocido periodista y opositor ruso, *Ilia Azar*, ha anunciado este viernes que será procesado por criticar la ofensiva de *Moscú *en *Ucrania*, un nuevo ejemplo de la represión dirigida a los críticos de esta intervención militar.

Azar ha indicado en su canal de Telegram que ha sido objeto de procesos administrativos por haber "desacreditado el uso de las fuerzas armadas rusas para proteger los intereses de *Rusia *y sus ciudadanos, y para mantener la paz internacional", y agrega que esta acusación se basa en un mensaje que había publicado en Facebook.

Las autoridades "no especifican cuál, pero empezaba a pensar con preocupación que me habían olvidado o que no me oponía a la guerra con la suficiente claridad", ha bromeado. Azar, que actualmente no se encuentra en *Rusia*, se arriesga según él a multas de hasta 100.000 rublos (1.400 euros). Informa Afp


----------



## computer_malfuction (6 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, el proyectil de un 152 mm pesa de 45 a 50 kg, y hay que añadir la carga propelente que va aparte, con lo cual cada disparo supone del orden de 70 a 75 kg.
> 
> Similar para un 155 mm occidental.




Tres cuestiones:

1) Es correcto -y gracias por la observación-, que estaba tomando el peso del EXPLOSIVO y no de la CABEZA. Estos son los datos oficiales:

_Para misiones convencionales, el 2A65 dispara el proyectil de alto poder explosivo OF45 *de 43,6 kg*. Este obús además puede disparar el proyectil de alto poder explosivo OF61 con un alcance de 29 km, el OF23 de doble propósito *y 42,8 kg *con un alcance de 26,5 km, el proyectil guiado 2K25 Krasnopol con un alcance de 20 km._​
2) El peso del explosivo es de* 7,75kgs*









Obús 2A65 de 152 mm - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




3) Sumando ambos elementos (redondeando) de 43 kilos el proyectil y 8 kilos el explosivo, el total da *51 kgs.*

===

A los fines del post (que iba de logística) la cosa es aún peor de lo planteado, ya que para disparar cada ronda se necesita transportar *51 kilogramos* por disparo.
Sin duda los ucranianos ya no tienen transporte para estas cantidades.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Listillo????... no, si es buscar por internet... en mi caso,yo lo sé porque vivo en Galicia y aquí con lo de los naufragios era algo surrealista... para viudas e hijos... y cuidado, tenía algo de razón, porque luego se daban casos que para que...
> 
> Lo malo es tú caso, que sin ton ni son te dedicas a contarnos batallitas de colores y el dinero que lo ponga... en fin... para llorar con gente como tú...



Pues que quieres que te diga,con gente como tú solo me dan ganas de reir.


----------



## midelburgo (6 May 2022)

Tiene que ser una broma. El 9 de mayo...


----------



## rober713 (6 May 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> Empieza la celebración de la fiesta rusa: una nueva fragata rusa en llamas, regalo para el padrecito Vladimir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero ..... Fantasma de Kiev, donde estan las imagines?


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Pues es la explicación que se me ocurre.y además ocurre que el espacio marítimo de esta guerra es mínimo, si trazas la línea de Sebastopol a la costa rumana, más o menos la superficie de Mwr Negro que te queda dentro es del tamaño de Galicia. Y es monitorizada 24/7 desde un Sentry que patrulla en círculos por la zona de Constanza y esos RC-135 de la RAF que últimamente patrullan desde estrictamente las 12 millas de la costa , van muy al Norte del Mar Negro. Esos aviones pueden explorar un espacio equivalente a 1/3 de España, aunque la mitad se pierda en explorar el mar es mucho. La zona costera ucraniana esta muy vigilada (el Oblast de Odesa es también más o menos del tamaño de Galicia).


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Y hay por ejemplo menos de 4000 gasolineras en todo el país. Ellos saben cuáles son las grandes y como es la logística, siempre será más pobre que en un país rico porque Ucrania tiene pésimas carreteras y muchas menos estaciones de servicio que por ejemplo España. Lo mismo la red móvil, cuanto más pobre es un país más sencillo es tirarla del todo , que esto siempre e fácil. Pero los rusos no han hecho nada, ni siquiera solamente en la parte Oeste si es que no quieren perjudicar a los rusos del Este. Han perdido muchas oportunidades , un país sin móviles y sin gasolina ya está en estado de pre-rendicion (España colapsaría en dos semanas si nos quedamos sin combustible, pero tenemos diez o doce refinerías ,oleoductos y más de once mil gasolineras) , pero si todo sigue como si tal cosa, la urgencia desaparece.


----------



## piru (6 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Trata de concentrarte... * repito... cuál fue la mentira?? vamos tu puedes.. _jaja_




No iniciemos un OT, este hilo va de Ucrania, ya te he dicho que tienes un montón de hilos en este floro en los que se desmonta esa leyenda negra que te has tragado. Puedes abrir uno y seguimos allí.


----------



## rober713 (6 May 2022)

Con avances territoriales escasos pero sin embargo las bajas en el lado ukro empiezan a ser muy importantes y lo del video de la desercion ya es de traka


----------



## Remequilox (6 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049130
> 
> 
> A ver, en el presente contexto y momento, y por su posible relacion con lo de Ucrania. ¿Alguien podría explicarme que significa, o el alcance, de la pregunta que se plantea en anterior gráfico ?
> ...



El "Great Unwind" era la política diseñada por la FED allá por el 2015, para revertir la fabulosa expansión cualitativa de balances que realizó a partir de 2008.
Consistía en que a partir de una determinada fecha próxima, y según la economía diera señales de que podía aguantarlo, no se reinvertirían los vencimientos de deuda pública en nueva deuda pública.
Se iría "relajando" poco a poco la intensísima inyección de dinero en la economía (vía compras masivas de deuda pública emitida por el gobierno), haciendo que se recuperasen poco a poco unos tipos de interés reales (y a ser posibles, positivos respecto de la inflación).
A medida que las políticas "_Trumpanomics_" empezaron a dar algún resultado tangible, es lo que se observa en el gráfico, primero la FED, un poco después el BCE, etc etc.

Y LLEGÓ LA PLANDEMIA!!!!!
Y TODO SE DISPARATÓ!!!!!!!
Y LA POLÍTICA DE QE DE BERNANKE SE QUEDÓ EN COSA DE PARVULOS AL LADO DE LO QUE TUVIERON QUE HACER......!!!!!!

Ahora se encuentran metidos en una verdadera trampa no ya de elefantes, sino de dinosaurios feroces, y o reactivan a la de ya el Unwind (para salvar la moneda), o reexpansionan aun más la base monetaria de la economía (para lograr ganar o al menos empatar la guerra a Rusia), y colapsan el sistema dólar.

Como decía muy acertadamente otro forero, en el mundo "*No hay riqueza para tanta moneda*".
Y esa inmensa cantidad de moneda se ha metido en la economía no regalando a cada ciudadano XXX dólares, sino cubriendo a cada gobierno XXX emisión de deuda pública.
No seguir ampliando balance, implica que todos los gobiernos (en su promedio), deberían funcionar a déficit 0.
No cubrir los vencimientos (_Unwind_), implicaría que todos los gobiernos (en su promedio), deberían trabajar a presupuestos con superavit.
Y habiendo la guerra contra Rusia, y su dimensión económica (nos autovetamos adquirir materias primas y energía abundante, previsible y barata, y de propina, los chinos dejan de "exportar deflación", y nos comienzan a restringir el acceso a manufacturas abundantes, previsibles y baratas), el panorama, para la moneda o las economías o los presupuestos públicos (o todos a la vez), puede ser dantesco.

El _Great Unwind_ se pude traducir también como el "gran des-impulso" (_wind_, viento, fuerza impulsora).


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Otro incendio en Rusia, no importa cuando leas esto.


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 May 2022)

Pues que se follen a varios grupos de portaaviones Ucras y toda nave o satélite de datos que ande p'allí, a mas de tomar Odesa y costa o están perdíos.

Y dejáos de pardillos, que los Ucras son muy malos y la víbora no pica con la cola, sino con las mismas fauces... ande hay que arrearla el garrotazo.

Y que Díós nos pille confesaos, qu'esto si no se resuelve, vá pa nukes...
Asín que preventívamente fué sido gusto de saber de uds, ( no a todos).

me despido y suerte.


----------



## Remequilox (6 May 2022)

Gracias por la cita.
_Semos _los mejores. 
_Burbuja Power_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

a ver; cada proyectil caviar beluga de 50kg destruye chatarra de 50 toneladas, ergo la logistica ucraniana puede ser 1000 veces peor que la del orco; podrian llegar los proyectiles en burro al frente, no te digo nada.

Si hasta parece que estan dejando fragatas de 4.000 toneladas fuera de combate, no sale a cuenta no.



Nico dijo:


> Tres cuestiones:
> 
> 1) Es correcto -y gracias por la observación-, que estaba tomando el peso del EXPLOSIVO y no de la CABEZA. Estos son los datos oficiales:
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que la nueva etapa de evacuacion de Azovstal está ya en marcha.*
La nueva etapa de rescate de civiles de la planta siderúrgica de *Azovstal*, en *Mariupol*, está ya en marcha, ha asegurado el jefe de la Oficina de la Presidencia ucraniana, *Andriy Yermak*.

"Continúa la siguiente etapa del rescate de nuestra gente de *Azovstal*. Los resultados se comunicarán más adelante", ha escrito en su cuenta de Telegram en un mensaje recogido por las agencias Ukrinform y Unian.

Agrega que durante la "compleja operación" para evacuar a civiles de *Mariupol *y la planta acerera *Azovstal *se ha logrado rescatar ya a casi 500personas, y asegura que "*Ucrania *continuará haciendo todo lo posible para salvar a todos los civiles y militares" con la ayuda de la ONU. Informa Efe


----------



## bigmaller (6 May 2022)

ICM72140 ICM 1/72nd scale kit MiG-29 Ghost of KYIV


ICM72140 ICM 1/72nd scale model kit MiG-29 of Ukrainian Air Forces "Ghost of KYIV ". Available to order at Flying Tigers.




www.flying-tigers.co.uk






Los reyes de la propaganda


----------



## ussser (6 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Tiene que ser una broma. El 9 de mayo...



Que mierda es esta?


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Algo está ardiendo de nuevo en Rusia. El mercado en Vladikavkaz. Quema por todas partes y más.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tres cuestiones:
> 
> 1) Es correcto -y gracias por la observación-, que estaba tomando el peso del EXPLOSIVO y no de la CABEZA. Estos son los datos oficiales:
> 
> ...



Un tren de 1000Tm de carga útil son 20.000 rondas. Y no es tan fácil ya mover trenes. En camiones uno grande lleva apenas unos cientos.


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a ver; cada proyectil caviar beluga de 50kg destruye chatarra de 50 toneladas, ergo la logistica ucraniana puede ser 1000 veces peor que la del orco; podrian llegar los proyectiles en burro al frente, no te digo nada.




Mucho me temo que no sigues las últimas noticias. El frente ucraniano, al no poder ser abastecido en las cantidades necesarias (logística) está empezando a colapsar.

Te sugiero que esperes dos o tres días más y tendrás (tendremos todos) mucho más en claro la situación.


----------



## ZARGON (6 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

En el dia 72 de la guerra, las "feministas" españolas seguiran calladas ante las atrocidades cometidas contra mujeres por las tropas rusas en Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (6 May 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> Empieza la celebración de la fiesta rusa: una nueva fragata rusa en llamas, regalo para el padrecito Vladimir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que han destruido 2 fragatas.

Se avecina movida gorda....aunque a Putin ya solo le queda la guerra total y movilizar a todo ruso de 18 a 45 tacos.

el 9 de mayo va a ser bestial.Supongo que despues del desfile lo anunciaran y entraremos todos en guerra oficial.


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (6 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Ay que pena. Bueno otra vez será.


----------



## Alpharius (6 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Que tomen nota los follaborreles @Alpharius e @Hic Sunt Dracones



Nota de qué, paleto? Comprende primero las cosas antes de molestar, anda.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Según información no confirmada, la fragata Almirante Makarov está en llamas en el área de la Isla de las Serpientes.


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Pero ..... Fantasma de Kiev, donde estan las imagines?



A estas alturas, después de lo que ha pasado en estos tres últimos años, quien se crea que la prensa es veraz... Peor para él.


----------



## rober713 (6 May 2022)

Interpretacion a los movimiento del forex en la ultima hora y media?....joder vaya arreon


----------



## bubibartra (6 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> [/CITA]
> [/CITA]
> [/cita]
> los alemanes sueltan cada excusa....





los alemanes sueltan cada excusa....


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Parece que han destruido 2 fragatas.
> 
> Se avecina movida gorda....aunque a Putin ya solo le queda la guerra total y movilizar a todo ruso de 18 a 45 tacos.
> 
> el 9 de mayo va a ser bestial.Supongo que despues del desfile lo anunciaran y entraremos todos en guerra oficial.



La fragata estaba a unos 35Km de la costa, a tiro de munición guiada de alguna batería autopropulsada metida desde Rumanía.
Después de esto algunos nos arrea el Síndrome M. Lacanoante


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según información no confirmada, la fragata Almirante Makarov está en llamas en el área de la Isla de las Serpientes.



Según información no confirmada... Como con el fantasma de Kiev.


----------



## Expected (6 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Interpretacion a los movimiento del forex en la ultima hora y media?....joder vaya arreon



Y a las criptos. Ojo con ethereum


----------



## alexforum (6 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Pero ..... Fantasma de Kiev, donde estan las imagines?



No hay, por eso es un fantasma


----------



## bubibartra (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el dia 72 de la guerra, las "feministas" españolas seguiran calladas ante las atrocidades cometidas contra mujeres por las tropas rusas en Ucrania.
> [/CITA]
> siendo justos tampoco dijeron nada cuando pillaron a los patramilitares ucranianos violando mujeres hace años




siendo justos tampoco dijeron nada cuando pillaron a los patramilitares ucranianos violando mujeres hace años


----------



## Papo de luz (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un centro médico en Cataluña... de verguenza ajena
> 
> Añaden Crimea y se olvidan de Odesa... y el resto de propaganda sin comentarios.
> 
> Que se dediquen a lo suyo que es atender pacientes y se dejen la política en casa, panda de sinverguenzas.



Se nota que para lo importante recurren al español.


----------



## ferrys (6 May 2022)

Franco tirador anglo va para Ucrania.
A mi que no me jodan o les falta francos o es guasa.


----------



## Zhukov (6 May 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Estamos de vuelta a 1916, los 200 y pico T72 polacos no conseguiran cambiar el escenario. De hecho, probablemente se los carguen con la amalgama de antitanques europeos que han recogido los rusos...



¿_Pa'qué_? Los misiles rusos y el RPG son mejores. La mierda de cohetes de feria occidental sólo sirve para aprovecharla para volar bunkers con ellos.

Pero vamos, da igual lo que envíen, se perderá por el camino, y lo que llegue no tendrá combustible ni munición, y así los tanques rusos hacen práctica de tiro con los que queden.




> Lo unico que funciona ahora es la artilleria, y es eso lo que estan mandando los usanos. Pero claro, la artilleria masiva es la especialidad sovietica, quiero decir, rusa. Ya hemos visto trenes enteros de artilleria clasica, no los autoprulsados de los primeros meses, yendo hacia Ucrania. 1916 con drones...




Que no, hombre, que no es sólo cuestión de cañones, aunque son fundamentales. Sencillamente los rusos van despacio porque no tienen prisa y los proyectiles de artillería son más baratos que las vidas.

Sí que hemos vuelto a 1916 en que los tanques se han dispersado entre la infantería para darles apoyo en vez de concentrarlos en una masa.

Pero lo que nos parece un retroceso en realidad es una innovación. En la SGM las formaciones blindadas hacían la guerra por su cuenta y el resto de las batallas eran de infantería y artillería como en la PGM. Ahora vemos que cada Grupo Táctico de Batallón es una unidad de armas combinadas y autosuficiente. Usando un símil, en vez de un puñado de _Panzerdivisionen _concentradas para la acción decisiva, y el resto de las tropas a pata, ahora tenemos _Kampfgruppen_ por todo el frente.

Va contra la experiencia de las guerras mundiales, pero creo que los rusos estaban en lo correcto cuando hicieron este cambio doctrinal en los 80. Los americanos hacen algo parecido con sus "_combat team_"

De los muchos libros de Z-library me he leído en el metro estos días uno muy interesante

"Forward into Battle- Fighting tactics from Waterloo to the Near Future" - de Paddy Griffith

El autor es, o era (porque ya la palmó, antes de jubilarse, cosas de la sanidad británica y la mierda que comen), profesor en Sandhurst y más conocido por ser el autor de reglamentos de wargames. Lo leí para cambiar de tema de mi programa de lectura de la SGM y porque me interesaba mirar algo sobre napoleónicos porque me consulta como _ejperto _un amigo que está tuneando unas reglas para miniaturas de napos y a ver si un día me invita a jugar

El libro es de 1981 y luego sacaron una nueva edición revisada en 1991. El autor como muchos Cold Warriors profetizaba que la Guerra Fría no se había acabado y que tarde o temprano habría que volver a  luchar con los _russkis_, posponiendo la guerra a 2021 "_tras las purgas post Gorbachov_", de haberlo leído en los 90 como otra literatura de los 80 que se quedó obsoleta, habría pensado que era otro paranoico nostálgico de la Guerra Fría, ahora veo que fue profético, aunque no vivió para verlo.

Curiosamente sus vaticinios para el futuro, el futuro de los 80, no iban muy desencaminados, no previó la internet, pero sí los misiles de crucero, los drones y otras cosas. Básicamente toda la tecnología que vendían las empresas de armamento y los medios en los 80 estaba muy adelantada a su tiempo, hasta que no se produjo la revolución de los microprocesadores en los 90 todas esas armas futuristas de las que hablaban no eran viables. Vamos, lo de los drones y que los misiles harían anticuado el combate aéreo ya se decía ... ¡en los 50!

Quizá por ser civil, el autor era capaz de ver que la doctrina OTAN (americana) tenía graves fallos, como también lo veía Glantz, que por eso no llegó a general y se quedó de historiador, porque era demasiado pro-ruso y a sus superiores no les hacía gracia que del estudio de lo que los soviéticos hacían para combatirlos mejor sacara la conclusión de que la doctrina y la táctica americana eran peores.

Como ya quiero irme a casa y el libro me interesa más la parte napoleónica no sigo, pero es muy interesante. También recomiendo otro "Trench warfare 1850-1950" de Anthony Saunders que me lo leía por que me lo había bajado, porque no creía que me dijera nada que no supiera porque tengo tantos libros sobre la Gran Guerra.

Estaba equivocado. Cuenta cosas muy interesantes sobre el sitio de Sevastopol en la Guerra de Crimea, la guerra de trincheras en la Guerra de Secesión, que tal parece que se acabe en Gettysburg en 1863. La razón es que después el último año de guerra son todo asaltos a campos atrincherados y eso no vende miniaturas ni _wargames _de tablero. Y ahora estoy por la Guerra Ruso Japonesa y voy entendiendo todavía mejor cómo se llegó al estancamiento de las trincheras en la PGM.

En la introducción Saunders también llegaba a las conclusiones de Griffith, de que lejos de ser una aberración, la guerra de trincheras o de posiciones es un tema recurrente, Griffith también lo avisaba, que la gente se preparaba para la guerra anterior, la de 1939-1945 y que era muy posible que en realidad volviera a ser como la de 1914-1918. Después de la SGM, era fácil burlarse de los dogmáticos generales franceses que en 1940 se preparaban para la guerra de 1918 y decían cosas como _"el frente continuo no es un accidente pasajero del que uno pueda librarse fácilmente"._


Yo no sé si el mando ruso está mostrando excesiva cautela para ahorrar vidas, o no avanzan más rápido porque no pueden. Por cierto que Griffith aún siendo británico, era un tipo listo y honrado, se carga el mito de Montgomery. Que reescribió sus memorias para pretender que todo era parte de "un astuto plan" (me suena) y que las cosas sucedieron como estaba previsto. Que lejos de ser lento, cauteloso y metódico, Monty siempre quería romper por las bravas y tenía prisa por acabar, pero las cosas sólo le salieron regularmente bien en El Alamein y mal en Normandía y peor todavía en Arnhem. Así, Market-Garden, lejos de ser una temeridad de Montgomery por pensar que la guerra estaba ganada y que era la ocasión de un golpe de audacia en realidad era lo que siempre quiso hacer y esta vez le salió mal, todavía peor que de costumbre. Al final no hay tanta diferencia con Patton, salvo la suerte y la prensa.

Supongo que por eso Griffith perdió la silla en Sandhurst. Debió levantar ampollas eso de decir que el ejército británico adoptó una doctrina táctica cautelosa y flemática sólo porque Montgomery convenció a todo el mundo de que eso es lo que siempre quiso hacer y que le hicieran caso porque esa era la forma de ganar: lento pero seguro. Los generales alemanes no eran los únicos que mentían en sus memorias.


----------



## ATDTn (6 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Se nota que para lo importante recurren al español.



Español e inglés
Cuando quieres que te entiendan...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Franco tirador anglo va para Ucrania.
> A mi que no me jodan o les falta francos o es guasa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049471



Si donde pone el ojo, pone la bala, puede cargarse dos objetivos a la vez. No infravalores...


----------



## explorador (6 May 2022)

Otro Ducados mal apagado, ademas de crimínales, estos rusos son unos despistados


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

Los polacos son tontisimos, con el rollo de que son de la UE y de la NATO, van directos a convertirse de nuevo en el Ducado de Varsovia, un pequeño bantustan blanco, sin salida al Baltico, alemanes y rusos se terminaran cansando de unos gozques ladradores molestos...


----------



## lapetus (6 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Parece que han destruido 2 fragatas.
> 
> Se avecina movida gorda....aunque a Putin ya solo le queda la guerra total y movilizar a todo ruso de 18 a 45 tacos.
> 
> el 9 de mayo va a ser bestial.Supongo que despues del desfile lo anunciaran y entraremos todos en guerra oficial.



Es sólo una. Pero eso es noticia de ayer.

Esto demuestra la inutilidad de los buques de superficie, especialmente los más grandes y caros.
Aparte los rusos siguen arrimando barcos a la costa. Parece que todavía no escarmientan.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Abandonado y olvidado






*Abandonado y olvidado*

_A los comandantes ucranianos se les prohibió tomar los cuerpos de los muertos de los rusos y separatistas. El Estado Mayor envió una nueva orden a las tropas. *Según el documento, los comandantes de todos los niveles tienen prohibido organizar el intercambio de muertos*. También está prohibido negociar con rusos o separatistas sobre este tema. Según nuestra fuente, la nueva orden fue preparada por el Ministerio de Defensa en base a la decisión de la Oficina del Presidente. El documento es confidencial, pero no indica con qué se relaciona tal decisión. Los comandantes que desobedecen son amenazados de destitución._


En realidad, no había ningún gran secreto antes. En el contexto de los informes de que se están realizando algunos intercambios de prisioneros (ya se han cambiado más de 300 personas de cada lado), prácticamente no hay información sobre los intercambios de muertos. Los comandantes del campo notaron que *todas las propuestas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para llevarse a sus muertos fueron rechazadas.*

En vista de esto, nuestros equipos funerarios se dedican al entierro de los soldados muertos de la UAF, recogiendo a los muertos a medida que avanzan las tropas. Los videos sobre este tema se publican regularmente.

*Las razones de la negativa son bastante comprensibles: si se llevan los cadáveres, entonces deben ser enterrados, lo que significa que se filtrará aún más información sobre el nivel real de pérdidas en la sociedad ucraniana*. Y el punto aquí no está ni siquiera en el pago de indemnizaciones (aunque en ellas también), sino, sobre todo, en ocultar la magnitud real de las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que ahora intentan indemnizar a toda prisa a costa de reservistas y la Volkssturm.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Sobre las consecuencias de la destrucción de la Refinería de Petróleo de Kremenchug





Sobre las consecuencias de la destrucción de la Refinería de Petróleo de Kremenchug.


Gauleiter de la región de Poltava dijo que la refinería de petróleo Kremenchug fue completamente destruida como resultado de una serie de ataques con misiles por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la infraestructura de una empresa estratégica.

Por supuesto, uno no debe tomar estas declaraciones con fe, tal vez todavía sea posible algún tipo de actividad de procesamiento de combustible en la planta, y se hacen declaraciones sobre la destrucción completa para evitar que el control finalice las huelgas.

El hecho de que la planta resultó gravemente dañada es un hecho: en Ucrania, los problemas con el combustible empeoraron de inmediato y los precios de la gasolina 92 y 95 en las estaciones de servicio comenzaron a volar al espacio de inmediato. Pero, ¿qué pasa con la destrucción completa de la refinería de petróleo Kremenchug aún debe verificarse?

Vale la pena señalar que si los ataques a las refinerías de petróleo de Kremenchug y Odessa se hubieran infligido en marzo, la crisis del combustible en Ucrania habría comenzado mucho antes.
De hecho, ya ha quedado claro que Ucrania simplemente no puede compensar los productos de la refinería de Kremenchug por sí sola
, por lo que, en la situación actual, van a utilizar los suministros de gasolina de Europa a precios europeos como muleta. Esto ayudará a evitar la falta de gasolina en las gasolineras civiles, pero sus precios serán de 70 a 110 hryvnia por litro.

Las refinerías son difíciles (si no imposibles) de restaurar. Una nueva refinería para 2-4 millones de toneladas de petróleo cuesta alrededor de 350-500 millones de dólares.


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según información no confirmada... Como con el fantasma de Kiev.



Habra que esperar alguna confirmación; tenemos lo del moskva, pero tambien teniamos otra fragata "hundida por un neptune" que luego apareció patrullando unos dias depues como si nada.
Algo tendrá que salir.


----------



## lapetus (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> no ganó la guerra pq le faltaban exocets



Eso te crees tu.Cuando la flota angla zarpa ya se sabía de antemano que la cosa estaba ganada.

Los argentinos para empezar no llevaron a las islas material para defenderlas. Sólo llevaron tropa, con la intención de pillar terreno y forzar conversaciones (lol). Y un radar. Pero no llevaron artillería ni antiaéreos en cantidad suficiente como para resistir.

Los anglos, de haber perdido más barcos, hubiesen tirado un nuke en Rio Grande, y algún otro si hubiese sido necesario. El mayor soporte anglo no era la flota, sino Chile, que construyó un radar que veía 24h los despegues y movimientos de los aviones argentinos, y luego se los pasaba en tiempo real a los ingleses. Los propios anglos volaron desde Chile misiones espía.


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)

Hace años, leí en algún sitio que el pitote empezaría porque en un momento de enorme tensión en el Meditteráneo o en el Pérsico,
uno hundiría un barco del otro, despues del inicial desconcierto y consultas, el otro respondería de igual manera, el primer agresor sube la apuesta y se carga a otra unidad naval de mayor importancia y a partir de ahí, como en las peleas de los saloones de oeste.

Me da que el que lo escribió había tenido acceso a un papel de simulaciones bastante certero.


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Habra que esperar alguna confirmación; tenemos lo del moskva, pero tambien teniamos otra fragata "hundida por un neptune" que luego apareció patrullando unos dias depues como si nada.
> Algo tendrá que salir.



Tendría que haber salido ya en los medios rusos, como sucedió con el Moskva. Aunque ya sabemos que los ucros suelen soltar muchas bolas... Pero esto no deja de ser como los fichajes en el fútbol, hay que esperar a la confirmación oficial.


----------



## vil. (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga,con gente como tú solo me dan ganas de reir.



Si reiros de quienes trabajamos y pagamos ya sé que lo haceis... a eso me refiero con que por lo menos tengas en consideración el POR LO MENOS buscar y contrastar algo de información...

A ver, indigente económico E INTELECTUAL... hoy tras el cambio de legislación del 2015 y después de arduos e intensos esfuerzos en ESPAÑA, especialmente del sector pesquero un NAUFRAGO que desaparece es dado por muerto al 8 día... hasta esa reforma eran:

10 AÑOS.

Te suena a algo eso????


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Eso se sabe desde 1982 con las Malvinas que Argentina no ganó la guerra pq le faltaban exocets



Además en un trozo de mar de poco más de 30.000Km2. al final la guerra naval va a tener que cambiar mucho. Mira como los americanos andan con el Truman escondido entre las islas croatas y ahora pegado a la costa Sur de Sicilia. En unos años o se crean drones navales con sus misiles dirigidos desde aviones a larga distancia o poca utilidad va a tener una marina, al menos en un mar cerrado.

Pero yo diría que además los americanos están atacando ellos mismos con drones de los buenos. La historia de los Bayraktar, que son como un ultraligero cutre, es para la propaganda. Ahí hay Global Hawk seleccionando objetivo (esto lo dicen) y Predator atacando (es lo que de momento ocultan).


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Eso te crees tu.Cuando la flota angla zarpa ya se sabía de antemano que la cosa estaba ganada.
> 
> Los argentinos para empezar no llevaron a las islas material para defenderlas. Sólo llevaron tropa, con la intención de pillar terreno y forzar conversaciones (lol). Y un radar. Pero no llevaron artillería ni antiaéreos en cantidad suficiente como para resistir.
> 
> Los anglos, de haber perdido más barcos, hubiesen tirado un nuke en Rio Grande, y algún otro si hubiese sido necesario. El mayor soporte anglo no era la flota, sino Chile, que construyó un radar que veía 24h los despegues y movimientos de los aviones argentinos, y luego se los pasaba en tiempo real a los ingleses. Los propios anglos volaron desde Chile misiones espía.



Usaban incluso un C-130 de la RAF que tebia escrito "Fuerza aérea chilena" con alguna falta de ortografía, les daba igual todo. Veían despegar los aviones argentinos de Comodoro o de Río Gallegos. Pero no obstante si hubieran tenido 10 Súper Etendard y 30 Exocet la cosa se habría puesto dura y seguramente, como Thatcher era una especie de expresidiario transexualizado , habría llevado a una detonación nuclear


----------



## pemebe (6 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Joder con los Ucranianos intentando apuntarse el Tanto. Eso lo dijo ayer el Secretario General de la ONU en el consejo de Seguridad. Pero dijo muchas cosas más





__





Secretary-General's remarks to the Security Council on Ukraine | United Nations Secretary-General







www.un.org





Celebro esta oportunidad de dirigirme al Consejo de Seguridad en relación con mi reciente visita a la Federación de Rusia y a Ucrania, donde me reuní con el Presidente Putin y el Presidente Zelenskyy los días 26 y 28 de abril, respectivamente. 
Como parte de mi visita regional, también mantuve conversaciones con el Presidente Erdoğan en Ankara y con el Presidente Duda en Rzeszów (Polonia). 
A lo largo de mis viajes, no me anduve con rodeos. Dije lo mismo en Moscú que en Kiev, que es exactamente lo que he expresado en repetidas ocasiones en Nueva York.
A saber, que: 
*La invasión rusa de Ucrania es una violación de su integridad territorial y de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. 
Debe terminar por el bien del pueblo de Ucrania, de Rusia y del mundo entero.*
He visitado Moscú y Kiev con un claro conocimiento de las realidades sobre el terreno. 
Entré en una zona de guerra activa en Ucrania, sin posibilidad inmediata de un alto el fuego nacional y con un ataque a gran escala en curso en el este del país.
Antes de la visita, el gobierno ucraniano hizo un llamamiento a las Naciones Unidas y a mí personalmente -expresado públicamente por el Viceprimer Ministro- en relación con la terrible situación de los civiles en la devastada ciudad de Mariupol y, concretamente, en la planta de Azovstal. 
Por ello, en mi reunión con el Presidente Putin, subrayé la necesidad imperiosa de permitir el acceso de la ayuda humanitaria y las evacuaciones de las zonas asediadas, incluida, en primer lugar, Mariupol.
Insté enérgicamente a que se abriera un corredor humanitario seguro y eficaz que permitiera a los civiles ponerse a salvo desde la planta de Azovstal. 
Poco después, recibí la confirmación de un acuerdo de principio. 
Inmediatamente realizamos una intensa labor preparatoria con el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) junto con las autoridades rusas y ucranianas. 
*Nuestro objetivo era, en un primer momento, permitir la evacuación segura de esos civiles de la planta de Azovstal y, posteriormente, del resto de la ciudad, en la dirección que ellos eligieran, y entregar la ayuda humanitaria.*
Me complace informar de que se ha conseguido cierto éxito.
Juntos, las Naciones Unidas y el CICR están dirigiendo una operación humanitaria de gran complejidad, tanto política como de seguridad. 
Comenzó el 29 de abril y ha requerido una enorme coordinación y promoción con la Federación Rusa y las autoridades ucranianas.
Hasta ahora, se han completado con éxito dos convoyes de paso seguro. 
En el primero, concluido el 3 de mayo, se evacuó a 101 civiles de la planta de Azovstal junto con otros 59 de una zona vecina. 
En la segunda operación, concluida anoche, se evacuó a más de 320 civiles de la ciudad de Mariupol y sus alrededores. 
*Está en marcha una tercera operación, pero nuestra política es no hablar de los detalles de ninguna de ellas antes de que se completen para no perjudicar su posible éxito.

Es bueno saber que, incluso en estos tiempos de hipercomunicación, la diplomacia silenciosa sigue siendo posible y a veces es la única forma eficaz de obtener resultados. 

Hasta ahora, en total, casi 500 civiles han encontrado el tan esperado alivio, después de vivir bajo un incesante bombardeo y la escasa disponibilidad de agua, alimentos y saneamiento.*

Los evacuados han compartido historias conmovedoras con el personal de la ONU. Madres, niños y abuelos frágiles hablaron de su trauma. Algunos necesitaban atención médica urgente. Espero que la coordinación continuada con Moscú y Kiev dé lugar a más pausas humanitarias que permitan a los civiles alejarse con seguridad de los combates y que la ayuda llegue a los más necesitados. Debemos seguir haciendo todo lo posible para sacar a la gente de estos paisajes infernales. El Secretario General Adjunto y Coordinador del Socorro de Emergencia, Martin Griffiths, les informará hoy con más detalle sobre los últimos esfuerzos en Mariupol y las medidas adicionales. 

La Alta Comisionada Bachelet informará sobre los informes de violaciones del derecho internacional humanitario y de los derechos humanos, posibles crímenes de guerra y la necesidad de rendir cuentas.

Como comenté ayer con el Presidente Zelenskyy, las Naciones Unidas seguirán ampliando las operaciones humanitarias, salvando vidas y reduciendo el sufrimiento. 

Mis reuniones con ambos dirigentes se centraron también en la cuestión crucial de la seguridad alimentaria mundial.
Y, de hecho, las implicaciones mundiales de esta guerra estuvieron a la vista en mis posteriores viajes a África Occidental.

*En Senegal, Níger y Nigeria, escuché testimonios directos de líderes y de la sociedad civil sobre cómo la guerra está desencadenando una crisis de seguridad alimentaria. 

Necesitamos una acción rápida y decisiva para garantizar un flujo constante de alimentos y energía en los mercados abiertos, levantando las restricciones a las exportaciones, asignando los excedentes y las reservas a quienes los necesitan, y abordando el aumento de los precios de los alimentos para calmar la volatilidad del mercado.*

Pero permítanme ser claro: *una solución significativa a la inseguridad alimentaria mundial requiere reintegrar la producción agrícola de Ucrania y la producción de alimentos y fertilizantes de Rusia y Bielorrusia en los mercados mundiales, a pesar de la guerra.*

Haré todo lo que esté en mi mano para ayudar a facilitar un diálogo que contribuya a que esto sea una realidad.

Al mismo tiempo, l*a guerra en Ucrania -en todas sus dimensiones- está poniendo en marcha una crisis que también está devastando los mercados energéticos mundiales, perturbando los sistemas financieros y exacerbando las vulnerabilidades extremas del mundo en desarrollo.*

Precisamente por eso establecí el Grupo de Respuesta a la Crisis Mundial de Alimentos, Energía y Finanzas, para movilizar a los organismos de la ONU, los bancos multilaterales de desarrollo y otras instituciones internacionales para ayudar a los países a afrontar estos retos.

En las reuniones de primavera del FMI y del Banco Mundial nos dedicamos especialmente a hacer propuestas.

*La guerra contra Ucrania es insensata en su alcance, despiadada en sus dimensiones e ilimitada en su potencial de daño global. *

El ciclo de muerte, destrucción, dislocación y perturbación debe detenerse. 
*Ya es hora de unirse y poner fin a esta guerra. *

Gracias.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sobre las consecuencias de la destrucción de la Refinería de Petróleo de Kremenchug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laa refinerías no son reemplazables y seguramente en Ucrania no hay una Red de distribución como la de CLH en España con oleoductos y almacenamiento sino que tiran de camiones para todo. Si les cortan los nudos carreteros más importantes el país se queda sin combustible para cualquier uso. Pero no lo hacen


----------



## pemebe (6 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Joder con los Ucranianos intentando apuntarse el Tanto. Eso lo dijo ayer el Secretario General de la ONU en el consejo de Seguridad. Pero dijo muchas cosas más
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi analisis:

El Secretario General de la ONU se mete con todo el mundo.

Primero con Rusia:
*La invasión rusa de Ucrania es una violación de su integridad territorial y de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. 
Debe terminar por el bien del pueblo de Ucrania, de Rusia y del mundo entero.*

Luego con Occidente; *levantando las restricciones a las exportaciones, reintegrar la producción agrícola de Ucrania y la producción de alimentos y fertilizantes de Rusia y Bielorrusia en los mercados mundiales, la guerra está devastando los mercados energéticos mundiales, perturbando los sistemas financieros y exacerbando las vulnerabilidades extremas del mundo en desarrollo.*

Tambien se queja de la falta de comunicación:* Haré todo lo que esté en mi mano para ayudar a facilitar un diálogo que contribuya a que esto sea una realidad.*

Y Luego sobre los civiles: *Nuestro objetivo era, en un primer momento, permitir la evacuación segura de esos civiles de la planta de Azovstal y, posteriormente, del resto de la ciudad, en la dirección que ellos eligieran, y entregar la ayuda humanitaria.

Por lo que dijo el alcalde de Mariupol en el exilio (solo fueron hacia Ucrania 3 de 14 autobuses, luego 11 de 14 se quedaron en zona prorrusa, relación 20%-80%.

PD: ¿Alguién ha visto un analisis parecido por algún periodista occidental (más allá de los casi 500 civiles salvados)?.*


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero si *en estos momentos NO TIENEN economía*... viven de lo que les envía la UE... todo tiene que ser financiado... y 7000 minolles para unos 25 millones de seres es casi un regalo al mes... y sin con ello además consiguen recuperar infraestructuras, se podrían considerar incluso como un milagro... y si además son capaces, que lo serán, *de robar algo*, pues es hasta realistamente muy poco lo que piden... que sean 100 k para 25 millones demuestra que es algo cuando menos más que aceptable...
> 
> Otra cosa es que HOY europa PUEDA permitirse tal situación, pero decir que es mucho, sería mentir cuando menos...
> 
> La cosa es de DONDE SALDRAN...



No solo en estos momentos, hace años que no tienen economía y viven de los que les envía la UE, el FMI, etc...
Y si, de lo que han recibido se han llevado una buena parte en robos varios.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí, cada vez parece más claro que la lucha anfibia, al menos masiva, es cosa del pasado.
> Los buques anfibios son para catástrofes y ayuda humanitaria, bases contra piratería, nodrizas para cazaminas y tal. Quizás su función se derive a portaUUV/Usv pero el asalto ya no existe como función.



Eso deja a una hipotética invasión de Taiwan como imposible.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero ya no por mar. Si tienen el mar Negro vigilado y les hunden una fragata moderna. No es lo mismo que el Moskva, que era un trasto viejo que se acercó mucho a la costa. Si de verdad les han hundido otro deberían olvidar la guerra naval porque hasta puede que haya F-35 o drones de verdad (tipo Predator) por ahí sueltos y los rusos ni se hayan enterado



Los F-35 son ladrillos voladores.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

Sobre incendios, pues USA lo tiene crudo.









Large fires are raging in New Mexico, and the worst may be coming - Saving our planet with chris


The Calf Canyon fire near Santa Fe has become New Mexico’s second-largest on record and could threaten 15,000 homes as it expands SANTA FE — Fanned by relentless winds and fueled by abnormally warm and dry weather, a historically large siege of fires is raging in New Mexico. Yet the state’s fire...




savingourplanetwithchris.com












Drought expands in Southwest, worsening fire risk and water crisis - besttenof Blog News


.




besttenof.net


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Eso deja a una hipotética invasión de Taiwan como imposible.



Los chinos dudo que tengan ese plan. No obstante Taiwan esta de China a la distancia que Ciudad Real de Madrid, es barato ablandar aquello con bombardeos infinitos, incluso con artillería usando cañones electromagnéticos. Toda la población de la isla vive en el Oeste, mirando a China 23M eb la superficie de una provincia española. Que tampoco creo que sea el caso, ellos planean que se les entregue el país como pasó con Hong Kong en 1997. Y prisa tienen poca.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

esta foto es presuntamente del Grupo Wagner

3 explicaciones para el uniforme británico:

El soldado es británico, lo ha comprado por Wallapop o es su trofeo de guerra que ha robado de un soldado enemigo caído en combate.


----------



## quinciri (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De verdad pretende Rusia quitarles también Odessa? Es que eso es mucha mutilación para que acepten un acuerdo.



Pero si con la panda de Zelenski no hay nada que negociar ni acordar. Y mucho menos con los padrinos que mueven los hilos detrás. Sería casi como negociar con terroristas.

Así que primero respondan, quien haya de responder, por crimenes de guerra o no.

Luego habra que pacificar al menos el este y el sur, y luego que resuelvan por mayoria los lugareños en cuanto a sus preferencias, y al menos en estos lugares.

Y digo lugareños porque el resultado probable de todo esto es que la actual configuración geográfica Ucrania no volvera a ser, y pueden resultar dos o tres nuevos estados.

Porque a ver como vas a volver a juntar el oeste obesisonado con matar rusos, con lo demás donde puede haber una cantidad signifcativa de rusos o rusofonos , si no directamnte una mayoria. Y con todo lo sucedido hasta el presente.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es evidente que el hecho que te hundan dos barcos no es como para sacar pecho de los resultados de tu flota naval pero Rusia no va a renunciar al uso de la flota del mar Negro por ese hecho, simplemente se tomarán más precauciones o se harán acciones desde otra forma pero se seguira usando. No creo que ceder el control del mar sea una opción.



La única precaución eficaz que se me ocurre es sacar todo barco de guerra ruso del Mar Negro. Ni su propio "Mare Nostrum" es seguro para ellos, no me imagino como estarán de seguros la flota en San Petersburgo, esa que para salir al Atlántico debe pasar por delante de Tallín, Estocolmo, Helsinki y Copenhague ...


----------



## Mitrofán (6 May 2022)

----
--


JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un centro médico en Cataluña... de verguenza ajena
> 
> Añaden Crimea y se olvidan de Odesa... y el resto de propaganda sin comentarios.
> 
> Que se dediquen a lo suyo que es atender pacientes y se dejen la política en casa, panda de sinverguenzas.



el mentecatismo del funcionariado español es épico. qué vergüenza de servicios públicos.
pero qué vamos a esperar si ya la reina de todos se puso una camiseta ucraniana al principio de todo esto... ni la monarquía sabe estar en su sitio de intemporalidad y mito.
apaga y vámonos.


----------



## pgas (6 May 2022)

_Estoy empezando a perder la noción, pero no creo haber informado esto todavía. La 93.ª Brigada ucraniana 'Kholodny Yar', una unidad de élite, se encuentra en un cerco operativo en la dirección Izyum-Slavyansk. Su situación es desesperada. 1/2

Por esa razón, el Estado Mayor ucraniano envió 3000 hombres, con 100 vehículos blindados pesados, en un intento de atravesar el río Seversky Donets. Como era de esperar, las fuerzas rusas los estaban esperando, y el grupo de socorro se encontró con un abrumador fuego de artillería. 2/3 

Esencialmente, el intento de desbloqueo se encuentra actualmente en un avanzado estado de falla. Los intentos de erigir puentes de pontones continúan, pero es posible que no quede un grupo de ataque lo suficientemente digno de batalla cuando, o más bien, si alguna vez logran realizar la tarea. _


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Allí deben estar volando hasta Rq180, del que los yanquis niegan su existencia.
> 
> A pesar que ha sido fotografiado.



Una de las diferencias más llamativas entre el armamento de EEUU y Rusia es que mientras los rusos no paran de fanfarronear acerca de lo que tienen, los EEUU callan, no dicen nada, se hacen los sorprendidos y niegan que tengan armamento parecido. Pero la verdad es que EEUU gasta en defensa más de diez veces lo que los rusos. E ignoramos lo que gasta en investigación de forma indirecta.


----------



## Salamandra (6 May 2022)

Live updates: Ukraine tensions



Bielorrusia no participará en operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania: presidente


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Durante una visita a Kherson, el Secretario General de Rusia Unida, Turchak, declaró que "Rusia está aquí para siempre".
Queda por ver si formará parte del Distrito Federal de Crimea, de la República Popular de Kherson o de una entidad independiente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47213

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El entrenamiento de pilotos de aviación táctica y del ejército continúa en el oeste de Ucrania como parte de la reconstrucción de las capacidades de combate de la Fuerza Aérea.

Simultáneamente, hoy se han realizado vuelos de entrenamiento conjuntos con aviones Su-25 y L-39 y helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-2 en las regiones de Vinnitsa, Zhytomyr, Lviv e Ivano-Frankivsk.

El énfasis principal se puso en encontrar los puntos débiles de las defensas aéreas y las formas de evadirlas a baja altura.

Las AFU están entrenando activamente a las tripulaciones de los aeródromos en funcionamiento en la parte occidental del país con equipos de vuelo de fabricación soviética, probablemente suministrados como ayuda militar a Ucrania en Europa del Este.

Ya hemos proporcionado una lista de aeródromos aptos para ser utilizados por la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Ayer, el aeródromo de Kanatovo, en la región de Kirovograd, quedó fuera de servicio.

Otros 29 aeropuertos y aeródromos son aptos para ser utilizados en interés de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
#Vinnitsa #Zhytomyr #Ivano-Frankivsk #Karta #Lviv #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/47211


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Sí, no te quede duda habrá guerra mundial. No hay otra forma de establecer lo que quieren. Y lo tienen que tener listo para 2028 en esa fecha ya tiene que volver la paz romana=Vaticano y su brazo armado EEUU, así que el margen para que empiece está locura es bien corto.
> 
> Los que hoy en día valoran sus trabajos y su nivel de vida a ver como se les quede la cara al ver todo volar por los aires.



Pero a ver, ¿Quién fue el que concentró 200.000 soldados en la frontera ucraniana para comenzar el conflicto?. La OTAN en febrero estaba totalmente acuartelada. Fue Rusia quien movió tropas y encendió la mecha.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Rodion Miroshnyk es el primer embajador oficial plenipotenciario de la República Popular de Luhansk en Rusia. El decreto correspondiente ha sido firmado hoy por el jefe del LNR, Pasechnik.
Anteriormente, el DNR emitió un decreto similar: Olga Makeyeva fue nombrada embajadora.
Esto demuestra una vez más que las repúblicas actúan en sintonía en cuestiones de integración con Rusia.
En el caso de los más que probables referendos sobre la adhesión de la DPR y la LPR a Rusia, los ministerios de Asuntos Exteriores de la DPR y la LPR se encargarán de una parte sustancial de los procedimientos para el registro legal del proceso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47209


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Épico ataque de Smerch al sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano S-300 y potente detonación

El sistema de cohetes pesados Smerch del ejército ruso ha atacado la zona donde está desplegado el sistema ucraniano de misiles tierra-aire S-300. Uno de los misiles impacta en el lanzador del complejo, provocando una potente explosión.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47208

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Le presentamos el dron kamikaze Phoenix Ghost, desarrollado por la empresa estadounidense Aevex Aerospace específicamente para la guerra contra la LDNR y Rusia. El primer intento de utilizar este dron en la región de Kharkiv se registró... sin éxito. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47199


----------



## Trajanillo (6 May 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


>



Si eso es verdad que les han hundido una fragata y si ha sido con ayuda de la OTAN lo diplomaticamente reciproco sería hundir a la OTAN. la primera fragata que vea un submarino ruso.


----------



## pirivi-parava (6 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Interpretacion a los movimiento del forex en la ultima hora y media?....joder vaya arreon



Antes del desfile del 9 cae una bomba nucelar en algún sitio, posiblemente alrededores de Ucrania. Alguien lo sabe  
<conspirania off>


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Olga Makeyeva es la primera embajadora plenipotenciaria oficial de la República Popular de Donetsk en Rusia.
Pushilin ha firmado hoy un decreto en este sentido.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47195


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿Quién fue el que concentró 200.000 soldados en la frontera ucraniana para comenzar el conflicto?. La OTAN en febrero estaba totalmente acuartelada. Fue Rusia quien movió tropas y encendió la mecha.



Claro , pero los ucranianos, los nazis y todas las armas de la OTAN si estaban a punto de atacar el Dombas. Seamos serios, los rusos debieron defender al gobierno legitimo hace 8 años, así que han tenido 8 años de paciencia excesiva con la otan, sus golpes de estado y con los titeres de kiev.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

En cuanto al lloriqueo "ko-ko-ko, el régimen de Lukashenko metió en la cárcel al ciudadano ruso Sapieha".

El ciudadano Sapieha, durante los sucesos de Bielorrusia, trabajó para las mismas fuerzas con las que Rusia lucha ahora en Ucrania. Era un engranaje de la máquina de información del enemigo, la infantería de información de nuestros enemigos.
Tener un pasaporte ruso es tan importante como los pasaportes rusos de antiguos/actuales personajes como Piontkovsky, Dobrohotov, Chichvarkin, etc. etc.

Como mucho, lo que se puede hablar con Bielorrusia sobre el tema de Sapieha es que cumpla su condena en Rusia. La sentencia de Sapieha es más que merecida.

En cuanto a los asuntos de la libertad condicional, no puedo decir nada, ya que no estoy familiarizado con los asuntos de su cooperación con el KGB de Bielorrusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47187


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Parece que han destruido 2 fragatas.
> 
> Se avecina movida gorda....aunque a Putin ya solo le queda la guerra total y movilizar a todo ruso de 18 a 45 tacos.
> 
> el 9 de mayo va a ser bestial.Supongo que despues del desfile lo anunciaran y entraremos todos en guerra oficial.



¿Y para qué? ¿Acaso va a dejar 2-3 millones de soldados de forma permanente en Ucrania tras una invasión masiva? ¿Y la insurgencia que va a haber con atentados? ¿Cómo va a evitar que se escapen los ucranianos de Ucrania en cuanto sean masivamente invadidos? ¿Acaso va a aceptar la UE que Rusia expulse 20 millones de ucranianos a sus fronteras?. La única media lógica de Rusia es acabar esta guerra ya.


----------



## El_Suave (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tres cuestiones:
> 
> 1) Es correcto -y gracias por la observación-, que estaba tomando el peso del EXPLOSIVO y no de la CABEZA. Estos son los datos oficiales:
> 
> ...



No, pues aún es bastante peor.

Los 7.75 kg es el peso de la carga HE que rellena el proyectil, en ese tipo de proyectil en concreto pues hay diferentes tipos de proyectil. Ese peso va incluido dentro del peso total del proyectil.

Lo que hay que sumar al peso del proyectil es el peso de la pólvora que se usa como propelente, que es variable según velocidad inicial a conseguir, hay diferentes cargas con diferentes pesos de pólvora, desde las reducidas hasta las extrafuertes, pongamos en promedio 15 a 20 kg, así que para cada disparo necesitan transportar de 60 a 65 kg.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Exclusiva WATCH. Soldado cautivo de las AFU sobre los crímenes del mando ucraniano en Oleksandrivka

Un soldado cautivo de las AFU reveló que recibió órdenes de abrir fuego contra un jardín de infancia con civiles.

"Un comandante con el indicativo "Borzyy" dio la orden de abrir fuego con artillería sobre el edificio del jardín de infancia en Oleksandrivka el 13 de abril. Los civiles se escondían en él. "A Greyhound no le importaba, sabía que estaban allí", dijo el preso Andriy Dudnik.

El hombre también dijo que había observado el asesinato de una anciana pacífica que llevaba un lazo blanco en el brazo.

"Vi a un suboficial de nuestra unidad disparar a una mujer civil. Llevaba un lazo blanco. Esta abuela civil estaba caminando cerca de la escuela", añadió el soldado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47185

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Snowball (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿Quién fue el que concentró 200.000 soldados en la frontera ucraniana para comenzar el conflicto?. La OTAN en febrero estaba totalmente acuartelada. Fue Rusia quien movió tropas y encendió la mecha.



O estas mal informado,eres muy ingenuo o te haces el tonto


We have to go back to March 24, 2021. On that day, *Volodymyr Zelensky issued a decree for the recapture of the Crimea, and began to deploy his forces to the south of the country*. At the same time, several NATO exercises were conducted between the Black Sea and the Baltic Sea, accompanied by a significant increase in reconnaissance flights along the Russian border. Russia then conducted several exercises to test the operational readiness of its troops and to show that it was following the evolution of the situation.

Things calmed down until October-November with the end of the ZAPAD 21 exercises, whose troop movements were interpreted as a reinforcement for an offensive against Ukraine. However, even the Ukrainian authorities refuted the idea of Russian preparations for a war, and Oleksiy Reznikov, Ukrainian Minister of Defense, states that there had been no change on its border since the spring.

*In violation of the Minsk Agreements,* Ukraine was conducting air operations in Donbass using drones, including at least one strike against a fuel depot in Donetsk in October 2021. The American press noted this, but not the Europeans; and *no one condemned these violations.









Retired Swiss Military-Intelligence Officer: 'Is it Possible to Actually Know What Has Been And is Going on in Ukraine?' -- Sott.net


[...] Just recently I came across perhaps the clearest and most reasonable account of what has been going on in Ukraine. Its importance comes due to the fact that its author, Jacques Baud, a retired colonel in the Swiss intelligence service, was...




www.sott.net




*


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Situación operativa en la zona de Severodonetsk. Las flechas rojas indican una ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas y del LNR

t.me/boris_rozhin/47184


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si eso es verdad que les han hundido una fragata y si ha sido con ayuda de la OTAN lo diplomaticamente reciproco sería hundir a la OTAN. la primera fragata que vea un submarino ruso.



Opino igual, si les han hundido una fragata esto va a escalar, no pueden quedarse quietos.

Pero no hace falta exponer un submarino, un Mig-31K puede lanzar un Kinzahl desde la península de Crimea y alcanzar de sobra a la task force de la US Navy que está en Sicilia.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Mientras el ex alcalde de Izyum (región de Kharkiv), Valeriy Marchenko, dice a la gente que está en algún lugar cerca de Kharkiv y que dirige la ciudad a distancia, las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad muestran a Marchenko dando un paseo tranquilo por Ternopil.
Recordemos que Marchenko huyó de Izyum a principios de marzo, entregando la ciudad a las Fuerzas Armadas y a los nacionalistas. A principios de abril, Izyum quedó bajo el control del ejército ruso. Ahora se ha establecido una nueva administración en la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47182


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Antes del desfile del 9 cae una bomba nucelar en algún sitio, posiblemente alrededores de Ucrania. Alguien lo sabe
> <conspirania off>



En el 10 De Downing Street.

A la hora de la "pinta"


----------



## Zepequenhô (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si eso es verdad que les han hundido una fragata y si ha sido con ayuda de la OTAN lo diplomaticamente reciproco sería hundir a la OTAN. la primera fragata que vea un submarino ruso.



¿Acaso dudas de ello?

Busca en internet la historia del K-129 y el USS Scorpion.


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Además en un trozo de mar de poco más de 30.000Km2. al final la guerra naval va a tener que cambiar mucho. Mira como los americanos andan con el Truman escondido entre las islas croatas y ahora pegado a la costa Sur de Sicilia. En unos años o se crean drones navales con sus misiles dirigidos desde aviones a larga distancia o poca utilidad va a tener una marina, al menos en un mar cerrado.
> 
> Pero yo diría que además los americanos están atacando ellos mismos con drones de los buenos. La historia de los Bayraktar, que son como un ultraligero cutre, es para la propaganda. Ahí hay Global Hawk seleccionando objetivo (esto lo dicen) y Predator atacando (es lo que de momento ocultan).



En las guerras del futuro lo que sobrará será la tropa y soldados. Drones aéreos en los cielos y drones submarinos en los mares. Un dron con propulsión nuclear y lleno de ICMB lo dejas en el fondo del mar latente unos 20 años sin mantenimiento, hasta que le des la orden de volver o lanzar las nukes.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Le presentamos el dron kamikaze Phoenix Ghost, desarrollado por la empresa estadounidense Aevex Aerospace específicamente para la guerra contra la LDNR y Rusia. El primer intento de utilizar este dron en la región de Kharkiv se registró... sin éxito.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47199
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049549



Que hacen esas mierdas? Joder si parecen juguetes de Aliexpress.


----------



## manodura79 (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si eso es verdad que les han hundido una fragata y si ha sido con ayuda de la OTAN lo diplomaticamente reciproco sería hundir a la OTAN. la primera fragata que vea un submarino ruso.



Hombre, sí tras hundirles el Moscú se quedaron tranquilos como muertos luego de perder esa fragata será más de lo mismo. Caerán dos o tres pepinos en Kiev y a seguir moliendo carne.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Opino igual, si les han hundido una fragata esto va a escalar, no pueden quedarse quietos.
> 
> Pero no hace falta exponer un submarino, un Mig-31K puede lanzanr un Kinzahl desde la península de Crimea y alcanzar de sobra a la task force de la US Navy que esta en Sicilia.



Es eso lo que precisamente quieren.
Si estuvisen en el mar negro, todavia... Pero aunque lo del Moskva todo el mundo sabe quienes fueron, esta dentro del contexto y en el teatro de operaciones del conflicto y es todo muy nebuloso.
Atacar a la flota usa en un pais otan es otra cosa que por cierto la OTAN esta deseando, no nos engañemos.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

*Ofensiva en el Donbass desde el norte: situación a las 14.00 horas del 6 de mayo de 2022*

Ofensiva aliada

Continúan los intensos combates en la dirección de Limansk y en el triángulo Rubizhne - Severodonetsk - Lisichansk.

▪ Dirección de Liman:

El ritmo de avance se complica por los grandes incendios forestales entre Liman y Yampol y cerca de la aldea de Yarovaya, en el lado de Sviatogorsk.

Las tropas de la Federación Rusa han llegado al Donets en la zona de Yampol a Kremenna. Se están llevando a cabo duelos de artillería y se están lanzando ataques de artillería y misiles contra posiciones enemigas en Serebryanka, Bilogorivka y Privolye.

▪Dirección Lisychansk-Severodonetsk:

Hay informes no confirmados de combates con armas pequeñas en Serebryanka, Pryvolye, en las afueras del oeste de Lysychansk.

Las unidades militares del LNR están avanzando desde el sur hacia Lysychansk. Se ha tomado un importante cruce de carreteras en Svetlichnoye, y se está combatiendo en Nizhny y Orekhovo.

Las fuerzas aliadas han completado el despeje de las zonas residenciales de Rubizhne, las últimas unidades enemigas se han fortificado en la fábrica de pólvora de Zarya.

Voyevodovka entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk fue tomada. Combate en los barrios orientales de Severodonetsk y en los bosques del lado de Voyevodka.

Establecer un control total sobre Severodonetsk es imposible sin la ocupación de Lysychansk, situada en la alta orilla occidental del Donets.

▪ En Popasna, las fuerzas aliadas desarrollan una ofensiva a lo largo del ferrocarril.

▪Troitskoye es tomada y la ofensiva hacia Nueva York continúa.

Contraofensiva de las AFU a través del Seversky Donets

Continúan los intentos de los soldados ucranianos de forzar el río Seversky Donets y ganar un punto de apoyo allí.

▪Las unidades de ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron construir dos pasos de pontones cerca de Protopopovka y Zavhorodne y organizar su cobertura. Varios ERGs enemigos cruzaron el río y están tratando de mantenerse en la orilla opuesta.

Los pontones se colocan unas decenas de centímetros por debajo del nivel del agua y quedan ocultos a la detección visual.

▪ Con el fin de proporcionar apoyo y distracción a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, un grupo de soldados de una unidad de fuerzas especiales cruzó el río Seversky Donets al sur de Chapel. Su tarea es capturar el pueblo de Rudnevo. El apoyo de fuego es proporcionado por la artillería de cohetes desde las cercanías de Chapel.

▪ El reconocimiento y la orientación se llevan a cabo con el UAV Bayraktar desde el aeródromo de Chuguyiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47171


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Opino igual, si les han hundido una fragata esto va a escalar, no pueden quedarse quietos.
> 
> Pero no hace falta exponer un submarino, un Mig-31K puede lanzanr un Kinzahl desde la península de Crimea y alcanzar de sobra a la task force de la US Navy que esta en Sicilia.



De momento no veo confirmación alguna, con lo del Moskova los rusos dijeron casi en tiempo real que habia un incendio, ademas esto es a plena luz del dia. Si es cierto no tardaran en filtrarse videos.

Espero que sea un bulo, de todas formas les acabara pasando si es cierto que arriman los barcos a la costa. Como que como ya dije cuando el anterior carece de sentido, puesto que no atacan con cañones y los misiles los pueden lanzar desde lejos.

Otra cosa que no pueden permitir es que los drones de la OTAN les espien impunemente, porque eso da demasiadas ventajas. Lo tiene facil, nos sentimos amenazado y pensamos que era un mig ucraniano, y claro le lanzamos unos sam. Pero ya no espero nada, salvo que poco a poco el valor y el sacrificio de los del frente vayan tomando el terreno.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Alemania, Hamburgo Intercambio de disparos entre dos grupos de migrantes.

Varias personas sufrieron heridas de bala y de arma blanca. Hay varias muertes. Se dice que entre 80 y 100 personas estaban involucradas.

Todavía no se sabe quiénes son los migrantes

t.me/boris_rozhin/47169

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bueno, recordemos que el PSOE de entrada NO paso a apoyar el ingreso otanico y el referéndum aprobatorio se hizo con Felipe, sin olvidar que Javier Solana distinguido socialista fue secretario general de la OTAN.



El référendum fue para salir, no para entrar y con un pucherazo como una catedral. Lamentablemente ahora no les haría falta. 
El ingreso fue con Calvo Sotelo, prácticamente lo único que hizo en su mandato. Recordad el silencio de la embajada yanqui el 23F "asuntos internos de España..."


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Las incursiones de la OTAN en el oeste de Ucrania son cada vez más realistas: permitirán el redespliegue de más unidades de las AFU en el frente de Donetsk

Continúan las maniobras a gran escala de los países de la OTAN en las proximidades de las fronteras de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda hace una declaración muy fuerte: "No habrá frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania. Esta frontera, de hecho, no existirá. De hecho, estamos hablando del inicio de la legalización de la invasión de Ucrania en la esfera pública.

Como hemos dicho antes, es probable que se traiga un contingente de "mantenimiento de la paz" de la OTAN con un pretexto inverosímil, que se revelará al mundo en las próximas semanas. Al mismo tiempo, los países occidentales seguirán evitando el más mínimo contacto de fuego con las unidades rusas. Sin embargo, esta maniobra de la OTAN permitirá redesplegar más unidades de las AFU desde el oeste de Ucrania hacia el este, donde el ejército ucraniano no lo está haciendo tan bien.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47218



En realidad, una vez que se haya completado el entrenamiento de las brigadas recién formadas y armadas con equipos y artillería suministrados desde Europa del Este por los países de la OTAN, se les intentará dar contragolpes más significativos en las direcciones de Nikolaev, Krivoy Rog o Kharkiv. En consecuencia, el oeste de Ucrania será despojado y preparado para la entrada de las tropas polacas (y otras).

t.me/boris_rozhin/47219


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

En estos momentos, se está librando una clásica batalla general a lo largo del arco Kharkiv-Donetsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están intentando contraatacar cerca de Kharkiv hacia la frontera, estamos avanzando cerca de Yampil-Severodonetsk, luchando por Popasna, y en el lado de Izyum luchando por el acceso a la carretera Barvenkovo-Slaviansk.

Estamos royendo lentamente la defensa del enemigo al sur de Izyum, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están subiendo las reservas, golpeando con artillería, MLRS y POs a gran profundidad.

La propia Izyum, e incluso la zona al norte de la misma, está en la zona de fuego efectivo de cañones y cohetes del enemigo. En las líneas del frente se intercambian ataques de artillería sin parar, en los bosques hay combates activos con armas pequeñas. Nuestra defensa aérea trabaja las veinticuatro horas del día y el derribo de Dots ya se ha convertido en una rutina. Ayer el enemigo trabajó con Smerchom y el escuadrón de defensa aérea disparó varias veces sus misiles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47214


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Sobre la zona de Severodonetsk y Seversk:

1) Los combates continúan ahora cerca de Voyevodka - los ucranianos están contraatacando. Ayer se informó de su liberación y de la liberación del asentamiento de Yuzhnoye (parte de Rubizhne, resaltada con el número 1 en la imagen). No se sabe qué pasó con el puente sobre Borovaya (entre Voyevodka y Severodonetsk)

2) Desde ayer, el gobernador de Luhansk afirma que hay combates en Bilogorivka. El Estado Mayor de las AFU también habla de una ofensiva sobre Seversk. Los lugareños también informan de disparos en Serebryanka. Al parecer, Donets está siendo forzado en la zona.

3) Todo esto pone a la agrupación ucraniana en riesgo, si no de ser rodeada (los combates en Popasna se prolongan), sí de ser rápidamente rodeada. Las AFU también necesitan cubrir Seversk y sus alrededores.

4) Aquí el frente discurre generalmente a lo largo del río, con la excepción de Severodonetsk. Está conectada con Lysychansk por tres puentes (resaltados en azul) en los pueblos de Sinetsky, Pavlograd y Sirotino (3 en el mapa).

Si los ucranianos pueden seguir luchando por Lisichansk, conteniendo a las fuerzas rusas durante algún tiempo, seguir defendiendo Severodonetsk sólo conducirá a la incapacidad de retirarse y a una masacre en la planta de Azot.

La cuestión principal en los próximos días es si las AFU en Severodonetsk optan por el escenario de Mariupol o se reagrupan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47215


----------



## clapham5 (6 May 2022)

CANELA ...sorry , queria decir CANDELA 
El clapham acaba de recibir 3 mensajes encryptados de su contacto armenia . El clapham esta horrorizado , temblando como una hoja de arce en shock ...una pausa pal escitalopram5 mg con un chupito de vodka . De que hablaba ? Ahhh , si 
Bueno ...en Moscu NADIE ( ni siquiera la mismisima Kabayeva ) sabe que dira El Zar el 9 de Mayo . 
ESPECULACIONES HABERLAS HAILAS . La opcion que mas alto se cotiza es que Rusia aceptara la solicitud de anexion de las Republicas de Donetsk y de Luhansk y ese mismo dia ( Dia de la Victoria ) Putin pedira a la DUMA que apruebe la anexion . 
Ademas , ese dia 9 de Mayo las ( nuevas ) autoridades ( de facto ) de Kerson convocaran un Referendum de Independencia 
Si la DUMA acepta ( solo habian 3 diputados en contra , uno murio " atropeyado " , otro murio " ajogado " en la ducha y el tercero " se callo " por las escaleras y se le partio el cuello en dos ) ambos territorios : Donetsk y Lugansk serian territorio de la Federacion Rusa 
Pero hay mas ...Rusia ha notificado a Ucrania que sus tropas seran consideradas " invasoras " y que Rusia considerara su presencia en suelo ruso como una agresion y un motivo mas que suficiente para declararle la guerra . O sea . El 9 de Mayo los ukros serian invasores 
Si Ucrania no retira sus tropas Rusia atacaria Kiev y buscaria el derrocamiento de Elensky ( sin Z ) 
Las papeletas del Referemdum de Kerson ya estan en Crimea . Por lo que el Referendum se hara pronto , en Mayo 
Si Kerson aprueba la Independencia ( se estima que el SI gane por un 89.75 % ) el siguiente paso seria solicitar a Rusia la anexion 
Es verdad que hay quienes dicen que NIET , que la noticia " bomba " es que Putin se sometera a una colonoscopia rutinaria . El clapham cree que esto es bla bla bla y no tiene fundamento . Los Zares no cagan .


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

https://vk.com/video-35660695_456317934https://vk.com/video-35660695_456317934



Material occidental capturado en la primera linea del frente. Deben cortar las lineas de suministros.


----------



## Bimbo (6 May 2022)

como sube el euro no? van a subir los tipos o que?


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron de que supuestamente habían alcanzado una fragata rusa del tipo Almirante Grigorovich cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy.
Al mismo tiempo, ilustran estas afirmaciones con una imagen del 2 de marzo de 2022, cuando un barco de transporte extranjero ardía cerca de Odessa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47165


En general, en lo que se refiere a las reclamaciones de daños en los barcos, hay que esperar a tener información objetiva (fotos/vídeos/funcionarios).
No hay información objetiva hasta ahora. Esperando.
El Kremlin dice que no tiene información sobre un ataque a un barco ruso en el Mar Negro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47166


----------



## Inkalus (6 May 2022)

Me parece una majadería mantener toda esa linea de frente, el desgaste que están sufriendo los ucros alli me parece una locura. Solo lo entenderia si esperan refuerzos y no solo de armas si no de hombres.


----------



## Julc (6 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Esto es burlarse de la gente.
Si no les quieres dar armas, no se las des.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

*Pérdidas de la RPD en la semana del 29 de abril al 5 de mayo:*

Militar.

Bajas - 99
Heridos - 358

Civiles.

Bajas - 17
Herido - 82

t.me/boris_rozhin/47221


----------



## Julc (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga,con gente como tú solo me dan ganas de reir.



¿Y tú por qué crees que no estás en ignorados?
Criaturilla.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> O estas mal informado,eres muy ingenuo o te haces el tonto
> 
> 
> We have to go back to March 24, 2021. On that day, *Volodymyr Zelensky issued a decree for the recapture of the Crimea, and began to deploy his forces to the south of the country*. At the same time, several NATO exercises were conducted between the Black Sea and the Baltic Sea, accompanied by a significant increase in reconnaissance flights along the Russian border. Russia then conducted several exercises to test the operational readiness of its troops and to show that it was following the evolution of the situation.
> ...



Ni está mal informado, ni es ingenuo ni se hace el tonto....


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Un video de los evacuados de Azovstal fue retirado del sitio web de Spiegel debido a "inconsistencias".

Así lo señaló otra publicación alemana, Jungle Welt. En un vídeo de tres minutos titulado "Pensé que no sobreviviría" publicado por Spiegel, uno de los residentes de Mariupol describe cómo los combatientes de Azov impidieron su evacuación y los mantuvieron en búnkeres.

Dijo que había decidido no volver a Mariupol. "Ucrania está muerta para mí como Estado", dijo.

Speigel retiró el vídeo algún tiempo después debido a "incoherencias identificadas tardíamente en el contenido".

❗¡Qué redacción tan brillante!

Sepamos ahora que decir la verdad significa "no ajustarse al contenido".

Es un contenido extraño y unilateral. Sin embargo, ¿qué esperaba de los medios de comunicación alemanes? 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47222


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Laa refinerías no son reemplazables y seguramente en Ucrania no hay una Red de distribución como la de CLH en España con oleoductos y almacenamiento sino que tiran de camiones para todo. Si les cortan los nudos carreteros más importantes el país se queda sin combustible para cualquier uso. Pero no lo hacen



Evidentemente hay oleoductos en Ucrania desde la epoca sovietica,
el petroleo llegaba desde Rusia hasta el puesto de Odessa pasando por Kremenchug y hay ramas que van a la zona occidental y pasan a otros paises


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Pérdidas de la RPD en la semana del 29 de abril al 5 de mayo:*
> 
> Militar.
> 
> ...



Están en primera línea combatiendo, me parecen muy pocas.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

El Barco ruso Makarov ha sido destruido


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Pushylin dice que nueve marineros ucranianos cautivos fueron devueltos en Kherson a sus familiares

La tripulación del barco civil Azburg, que llevaba casi dos meses secuestrado por los neonazis, ha sido evacuada del puerto de Mariupol durante las hostilidades.

t.me/Soldierline/5610

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Evidentemente hay oleoductos en Ucrania desde la epoca sovietica,
> el petroleo llegaba desde Rusia hasta el puesto de Odessa pasando por Kremenchug y hay ramas que ban a la zona occidental



Pero segurmante todala entrada deade Rusia estará cerrada.y yo me refería más a los "gasolinoductos" o como se llame, CLH no manda en camión desde la refinería, hasta muchos sitios del interior de España llegan ductos y hay almacenes enormes.. en Ucrania, con una economía 8 veces menor, sospecho que esa red será más precsria


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas devuelven la memoria histórica a Izyum

Miembros del Servicio de la Guardia Federal rusa restauraron monumentos de guerra en la región de Kharkiv. En Izyum y otros asentamientos del distrito de Izyum los guardias rusos repintaron monumentos y losas de granito, hicieron pequeñas reparaciones, limpiaron los territorios circundantes y plantaron flores en los parterres.

Al finalizar los trabajos, las Fuerzas Especiales depositaron coronas de flores en los monumentos y guardaron un minuto de silencio. Los residentes locales agradecieron a los soldados por perpetuar la memoria de los soldados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que sacrificaron sus vidas defendiendo Izyum.

t.me/Soldierline/5611


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Una reciente imagen por satélite del puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster, en la región de Odessa, muestra claramente el resultado de un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. La mayor parte del lienzo sigue intacto.

t.me/Soldierline/5609


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero segurmante todala entrada deade Rusia estará cerrada.



y desde Bielorusia quiza tambien

pero puede recibir el petroleo por barco en Odessa o desde Polonia o algun otro pais

sin refineria no sirve de nada y sin depositos no se puede almacenar rompiendo la logistica

la cantodad de combustible que se puede mover por camion es escasa y costosa si tiene que viajar 1200 kilometros hasta el frente




Azrael_II dijo:


> El Barco ruso Makarov ha sido destruido



eso tiene pinta de fake y el autor del comentario es un nazi propagandista


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El conocido locutor estadounidense Tucker Carlson califica a Joe Biden como "el mayor desastre de la historia de Estados Unidos".

El presentador explica que durante los 15 meses de su presidencia "activa", Biden hizo caer la bolsa, acercó a Estados Unidos a una crisis alimentaria, abrió la frontera a millones de inmigrantes ilegales, elevó las tasas de homicidio, inflación y criminalidad a niveles récord. Carlson también culpó al actual presidente del deterioro de las relaciones con Rusia.

"Probablemente pensó que todo esto no era suficiente castigo para un país tan impregnado de racismo como el nuestro, y ha puesto a EE.UU. en riesgo de chocar con la mayor potencia nuclear. Y todo ello por el gobierno corrupto de una nación lejana que en su día sobornó a su hijo drogadicto", dijo el periodista.

Él es el que te arruinó todo en 15 meses, ¿qué pasa si vive para ver un segundo mandato y es promovido de alguna manera a la presidencia? 

t.me/Soldierline/5597

_Video en el enlace


_


----------



## Trajanillo (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una de las diferencias más llamativas entre el armamento de EEUU y Rusia es que mientras los rusos no paran de fanfarronear acerca de lo que tienen, los EEUU callan, no dicen nada, se hacen los sorprendidos y niegan que tengan armamento parecido. Pero la verdad es que EEUU gasta en defensa más de diez veces lo que los rusos. E ignoramos lo que gasta en investigación de forma indirecta.



Ya, por eso son incapaces de lanzar un misero cohete a la estación espacial... que dependen de los rusos.
Me da a mi que USA tambien es de los de mucho lirili y poco lerele.
Por cierto si tuvieran maravillas belicas no estarían escondiendo los portaviones.


----------



## llabiegu (6 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y Kaliningrado, por esa regla de tres....
> 
> Pesaos de los "dibujantes de fronteras de los cojones", poneos a dibujar papelitos con colores...



Si claro, dejamos otra vez a los yankees redibujar las fronteras de Europa y que su manporrero Polonia amplie territorio...


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Barco ruso Makarov ha sido destruido



Fijate en las texturas del agua... O en como gira la vista.
Un poco raro no?


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

*Ofensiva en el Donbass desde el sur: situación a las 17.00 horas del 6 de mayo de 2022*

▪ En Mariupol, las fuerzas aliadas ocuparon un montón en las afueras del sureste de la planta de Azovstal. Los ataques a las posiciones del Frente Nacional de Azov no cesan: tras declarar su disposición a intercambiar civiles por alimentos, los nacionalistas han sido equiparados a los terroristas.

▪Hulyaypil y Orekhov están bajo fuego incesante. Estos son los dos principales bastiones de las AFU y la Guardia Nacional en esta dirección. Una vez que las defensas cerca de Gulyaypil sean violadas, es posible una ofensiva hacia la agrupación del norte que avanza hacia Sloviansk desde el norte.

▪ Al oeste de Orekhovo, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han ocupado el pequeño pueblo de Shcherbaki. Tomar el control de Orekhovo abrirá el camino para una ofensiva hacia Zaporizhzhya.

▪El frente se ha estabilizado en la línea Novoukrainka-Ugledar-Sladkoye.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47223


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Fijate en las texturas del agua... O en como gira la vista.
> Un poco raro no?



Si fuera mentira Rusia ya hubiera publicado un vídeo con el barco no hundido


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> y desde Bielorusia quiza tambien
> 
> pero puede recibir el petroleo por barco en Odessa o desde Polonia o algun otro pais
> 
> ...



Es un poco sospechoso el video, la verdad.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Las AFU han comenzado a utilizar misiles Brimstone en la zona de defensa aérea.

Este es un misil aire-superficie británico. Es un agm-114 hellfire americano mejorado.

A falta de aviones o vehículos aéreos no tripulados desde los que se pueda lanzar, Ucrania ha acelerado un programa para desplegarlo en tierra
lanzadores. También existe la posibilidad de colocarlo en los barcos.

Dispone de un cabezal de localización combinado: un radar de alcance milimétrico activo más uno láser pasivo. Esto significa que puede utilizarse como principio de disparo por olvido contra vehículos blindados, así como para la designación de objetivos por láser.

La munición es acumulativa y en tándem.

Alcance del fuego hasta 11-12 km.

Los británicos prometieron la entrega el 10 de mayo, pero probablemente ya se han acelerado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47224


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Y


Azrael_II dijo:


> Si fuera mentira Rusia ya hubiera publicado un vídeo con el barco no hundido



No digo eso. Pero acuerdate del video del moskva, que era un barco noruego en una prueba de misiles. Y sobre una fragata o corbeta presuntamente hundida por los ucranianos tardaron 3 dias en poner imágenes cuando estaba entrando en puerto.
Asi que... Si esta hundida o gravemente dañada saldrá. Si no, pues veremos.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Opino igual, si les han hundido una fragata esto va a escalar, no pueden quedarse quietos.
> 
> Pero no hace falta exponer un submarino, un Mig-31K puede lanzar un Kinzahl desde la península de Crimea y alcanzar de sobra a la task force de la US Navy que está en Sicilia.



Se que tu controlas de este tema, sobretodo de especificaciones militares aéreas, te voy a poner algo que leí en un blog hace años que me guarde porque me pareció interesante, tu crees que algo así sería posible?


> _Era una represalia mayor. Brown sacó la práctica totalidad de la US Navy al mar durante los preparativos para la acción. Los diez portaaviones y los otros diez grandes buques anfibios estaban organizados ahora en ocho task forces repartidas por todos los mares, aproximándose a Rusia desde todos los ángulos. Viajaban envueltos y protegidos por los cruceros Ticonderoga, los destructores Arleigh Burke y una miríada de buques y aeronaves más, en un total de veinte grandes agrupaciones navales provistas con las mejores capacidades AEGIS. Enormes fuerzas navales que los satélites rusos de reconocimiento oceánico no pudieron tener dificultad alguna en detectar._
> _Por supuesto, el objetivo de la represalia tenía que ser la US Navy. Todo el mundo la temía como al mismísimo diablo. Era la principal capacidad de proyección de fuerza de los Estados Unidos en el planeta entero. La US Navy convergiendo sobre Rusia representaba una amenaza enorme. Y las repercusiones políticas y diplomáticas del uso de armas nucleares son mucho más débiles si se producen en alta mar, en aguas internacionales, lejos de cualquier costa llena de civiles.
> Él, personalmente, les transmitió la alerta. Se sentía obligado. Responsable. Ahora maniobraba a toda velocidad, tratando de separarse entre
> Pero el almirante Brown sabía que era imposible. Unos buques con treinta y pico nudos de velocidad máxima jamás podrían evadirse de los amplios campos de cabezas múltiples de reentrada que los SS-19 iban configurando conforme empezaban a descender hacia la atmósfera terrestre envueltos en miles de señuelos, perturbadores y paquetes de chaff. Iban cubriendo millones de kilómetros cuadrados de océano a Mach 23. Mach 23, por Dios bendito.
> ...


----------



## Azrael_II (6 May 2022)

Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes


Spoiler









Me da hasta pena 

Sin antibióticos no creo que viva


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Marines en un barrido del territorio de Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47228


"Quedan un par de proyectiles de mortero, no puedes defenderte con eso. Porque basta con lanzar un par de granadas aquí y ya se sabe lo que pasará con el local.​​Los marinos rusos de Azovstal están revisando los edificios de la zona industrial, dirigiéndose a sus posiciones. Nuestros soldados encontraron municiones y uniformes ucranianos abandonados por los militantes en la planta.​​t.me/milchronicles/445​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Tienen que amputarlo ya mismo


----------



## Discordante (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> El Barco ruso Makarov ha sido destruido



Este video parece un fake sacado de algun video juego. Esos movimiento de angulo de camara son de todo menos naturales y que la imagen sea borrosa a mas no poder apunta a que es para esconder los detalles graficos.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Continúan las victorias virtuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los medios de propaganda ucranianos y los canales de Telegram echan espuma por la boca en el espacio mediático promoviendo otra victoria virtual sobre Rusia, que en realidad no existe.

- La parte ucraniana afirma que sus nazis alcanzaron el barco más nuevo de la Flota del Mar Negro. El diputado de la Rada Suprema Oleksiy Goncharenko, citando "información no oficial", informó de un supuesto ataque ucraniano con éxito a la fragata más nueva de la Flota del Mar Negro, la Admiral Makarov, cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy.

"Según la información preliminar, la fragata no pudo esquivar un misil antibuque Neptun ucraniano. El barco está muy dañado, pero sigue a flote. Por ahora. Esperando. Muerte a los ocupantes rusos", escribió.

❕¡No te creas esta histeria! ¡Es una falsificación! No hay nada malo en la nave. El Neptuno puede haber sido lanzado, pero no condujo a nada bueno para los nazis. Compruebe la información con más cuidado: a veces el efecto de los ataques informativos es mucho mayor que el resultado real.

Los ataques en la Isla de la Serpiente están dictados por una orden política de los turcos, que quieren mostrar la eficacia del UAV Bayraktar TB2 para seguir promocionando el dron en el mercado mundial. Desde el comienzo del día, otro UAV turco fue derribado cerca de la isla. Los ucranianos afirmaron entonces que la fragata Almirante Makarov había sido derribada para al menos compensar otra pérdida de reputación.

t.me/Soldierline/5602


----------



## Trajanillo (6 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Acaso dudas de ello?
> 
> Busca en internet la historia del K-129 y el USS Scorpion.



En plena guerra fría...
Lo que pasa es que ya le hundieron el KURSK, el Moscú si le hunden alguno más van a pasar una factura importante...


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Que barbaridad...


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Los militantes de Azovstal* trataron de abrirse paso desde Azovstal, el intento fue liquidado.

Según Go and See, los militantes trataron de utilizar un vehículo para intentar abrirse paso. Pero esto no les ayudó.

"Zaptured". Uno liquidado, seis heridos graves", dijo la fuente del canal.

Anteriormente se informó de que los militantes ucranianos de Azovstal habían iniciado una huelga de hambre. Incluso se utiliza comida enlatada para perros.

*Prohibido en Rusia

t.me/epoddubny/10396

_Video con herido en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Al revés precisamente.
> 
> La teoría de juegos explica porque no ha habido aún una guerra nuclear, el permanente cuasiequilibrio en la carrera armamentística y la eficacia del armamento nuclear para lograr la disuasión.
> 
> ...



El cuasiequilibrio nuclear va a saltar por los aires en diez años, cuando China cree un escudo antimisiles impenetrable. Entonces, Estados Unidos y sus aliados tendrán que elegir entre convertirse en estados vasallos (y desnuclearizados) de China o desaparecer de la faz de la tierra.
Por eso estamos muy cerca de una guerra nuclear, porque para los anglos es ahora o nunca.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El despliegue de las AFU y de batallones territoriales en el territorio de las empresas industriales ucranianas se ha convertido en una práctica habitual del régimen de Kiev. Las fábricas de Mariupol y Kramatorsk son ejemplos de ello.

No cabe duda de que las empresas industriales de la región de Dnipropetrovsk no han corrido la misma suerte. En el territorio de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, cuna de los batallones nacionales Donbas, Dnepr-1 y Azov, hay varias fábricas de fortalezas a la vez. Todos los datos de las empresas son de dominio público.

Los combatientes ucranianos no ocultan que los preparativos de defensa en la región son serios.

Esto es lo que dice el jefe del Centro Teroborone de Dnipropetrovsk, el asesino del sistema Hennadiy Korban, sobre su colega Oleksandr Vilkul, jefe de la administración militar de Kryvyi Rih:

[...] "Vilkul no sólo nos dio un hombro en el que apoyarnos. Es un profesional, se ha afianzado de tal manera que acaba de hacer cosas fantásticas. Y de hecho tiene el sur de la región. Si alguien más estuviera allí, creo que las tropas rusas habrían entrado en Krivoy Rog hace tiempo. El 100% habría entrado. Esas fortificaciones y esas actividades que ha hecho allí, en toda la parte sur de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, son fantásticas. Nadie puede llevarlo, no existe en ningún lugar del país".

En los círculos de expertos se habla del famoso "Krivorozhstal", líder minero y metalúrgico de Ucrania, que por su escala será mucho mayor que las empresas de Mariupol.

Es difícil pensar en un lugar mejor para construir una fortificación a una escala increíble. Y esto es sólo una pequeña parte de lo que los militantes de la región de Dnipropetrovsk pueden utilizar para sus necesidades.

t.me/epoddubny/10392


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Este video parece un fake sacado de algun video juego. Esos movimiento de angulo de camara son de todo menos naturales y que la imagen sea borrosa a mas no poder apunta a que es para esconder los detalles graficos.



Especialmente las texturas del agua que son las que mas suelen cantar


----------



## Discordante (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero yo diría que además los americanos están atacando ellos mismos con drones de los buenos. La historia de los Bayraktar, que son como un ultraligero cutre, es para la propaganda. Ahí hay Global Hawk seleccionando objetivo (esto lo dicen) y Predator atacando (es lo que de momento ocultan).



¿Tu crees? A estas alturas ya habria habido imagenes y noticias continuas desde Rusia si fuera asi. Les ayudaria tanto internamente como con la imagen internacional.

Me parece que es algo demasiado "bueno" para que no lo hayan publicitado por todas partes.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El 19 de mayo se celebrará una nueva reunión de Jefes de Estado Mayor de la OTAN. El orden del día de la reunión es la situación en Ucrania.

A la reunión asistirán representantes de Ucrania, Suecia y Finlandia. 

t.me/epoddubny/10390


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los militantes de Azovstal* trataron de abrirse paso desde Azovstal, el intento fue liquidado.
> 
> Según Go and See, los militantes trataron de utilizar un vehículo para intentar abrirse paso. Pero esto no les ayudó.
> 
> ...



Juer, esta reventao el tio. La mano le cuelga como un colgajo. ¿ nadie le pone un poco de morfina? 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los F-35 son ladrillos voladores.



Ladrillos de oro, añadiría.
77 millones de dólares cuesta la chatarra voladora


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Tonterias. 


El tipo tiene la pierna y el brazo reventaos. Eso no es obra de un francotirador. Más bien parece una explosión que le vino de un lado. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

Por ahora:








Russia denies warship strike by Ukraine as Makarov rumors swirl


Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said he had "no information" about reported strikes against the Russian warship.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El 19 de mayo se celebrará una nueva reunión de Jefes de Estado Mayor de la OTAN. El orden del día de la reunión es la situación en Ucrania.
> 
> A la reunión asistirán representantes de Ucrania, Suecia y Finlandia.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/10390



¿ habrá nukes previstas para esa fecha? 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

18+
Una ofensiva en la dirección de Sloviansk.
El enemigo está sufriendo grandes pérdidas mientras intenta mantener la zona de Krasny Liman.

También se ha informado de que los combates se están trasladando a Severodonetsk (aún no hay datos concretos).

t.me/boris_rozhin/47229

BMP destruidos y cadáveres de combatientes ucranianos en dirección a Sloviansk​Destruido por el ejército ruso en su avance desde la región de Kharkiv hacia el Donbass.​​t.me/RVvoenkor/11048​​_Fotos en el enlace_​


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En plena guerra fría...
> Lo que pasa es que ya le hundieron el KURSK, el Moscú si le hunden alguno más van a pasar una factura importante...



y de quien te crees que era el misil de crucero que impacto en el Pentagono el 11 de septiembre de 2001 ?
las potencias siempre responden, si no se lia mas es porque miden la respuesta


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero yo diría que además los americanos están atacando ellos mismos con drones de los buenos. La historia de los Bayraktar, que son como un ultraligero cutre, es para la propaganda. Ahí hay Global Hawk seleccionando objetivo (esto lo dicen) y Predator atacando (es lo que de momento ocultan).





Discordante dijo:


> ¿Tu crees? A estas alturas ya habria habido imagenes y noticias continas desde Rusia si fuera asi. Les ayudaria tanto internamente como con la imagen internacional.
> 
> Me parece que es algo demasiado "bueno" para que no lo hayan publicitado por todas partes.



Hombre, si los Rusos empezaran a mostrar a su población ataques directos de Estados Unidos, la misma población estaría pidiendo la guerra total al día siguiente. Los Rusos no son tontos y están marcando tiempos.

Ayer el New York Times (el panfleto oficial de la CIA) estaba diciendo que el crucero Moskva y la muerte de los generales rusos fueron ordenados y marcados por Estados Unidos. Estas declaraciones del NYT se hacen para calentar a la opinión pública Rusa y empujar a Putin a un guerra total (qué obviamente Putin no tiene de momento pensado hacer). Por lo tanto van encaminadas a socavar la reputación de Putin. Es un rollo del tipo: Los americanos nos atacan y nuestro presidente de brazos cruzados...

Ahora mismo en RT están anunciando a bombo y platillo que el departamento de defensa de Estados Unidos ha negado que el crucero Moskva y la muerte de los generales rusos fueran ordenados y marcados por Estados Unidos.

No, no creo que Putin empiece a decir que Estados Unidos les está atacando, ya que al día siguiente la Duma exigiría una declaración de guerra a Estados Unidos.

Lo que me asusta de todo esto es que la CIA esté tensando la cuerda tanto. Para mi que han enloquecido.


----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> y de quien te crees que era el misil de crucero que impacto en el Pentagono el 11 de septiembre de 2001 ?
> las potencias siempre responden, si no se lia mas es porque miden la respuesta



Que misil crucero? De que habla? Y los pilotos y pasajeros del avion iban sentados arriba del misil?


----------



## capitán almeida (6 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tienen que amputarlo ya mismo



que empiecen por el cerebro


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No ha sido un francotirador. Ese pertenece al grupo que ha intentado huir.


----------



## Discordante (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, si los Rusos empezaran a mostrar a su población ataques directos de Estados Unidos, la misma población estaría pidiendo la guerra total al día siguiente. Los Rusos no son tontos y están marcando tiempos.
> 
> Ayer el New York Times (el panfleto oficial de la CIA) estaba diciendo que el crucero Moskva y la muerte de los generales rusos fueron ordenados y marcados por Estados Unidos. Estas declaraciones del NYT se hacen para calentar a la opinión pública Rusa y empujar a Putin a un guerra total (qué obviamente Putin no tiene de momento pensado hacer). Por lo tanto van encaminadas a socavar la reputación de Putin. Es un rollo del tipo: Los americanos nos atacan y nuestro presidente de brazos cruzados...
> 
> ...



Eso tiene sentido en sociedades mas abiertas. La poblacion fuerza movimientos politicos pero si algo hemos visto en las ultimas 3 decadas es que en Rusia por el motivo que sea eso no funciona. Al menos no de forma directa ni inmediata.

Se que dicen que Putin goza de enorme popularidad por lo que decir, "veis como nos atacan los EEUU", igual no le daria enormes reditos de apoyo porque ya esta cerca de maximos pero es que necesitan algun tipo de justificacion para la campaña militar que esta siendo de todo menos exitosa.

Yo creo que en Rusia es mucho mas dificil gestionar un desastre belico que el que EEUU este hostigandote y tu no quieras responder. Lo 1º afecta a la estructura de poder. Lo 2º afectaria a cierta opinion publica que por lo que se ve tiene muy poca capacidad de mover a los dirigentes.

Se me ha olvidado comentar que si que hay mucha propaganda (no digo que sea falsa pero es su esencia) sobre la participacion de la OTAN en el conflicto. Desde los medios Rusos no parece haber ningun interes por desasociar la OTAN de la situacion militar si no mas bien todo lo contrario. En cuanto pillan algun occidental (aunque sea un loco de la pradera solitario) sale por todas partes 24x7 y estan continuamente publicitando imagenes de armas occidentales capturadas, ataques a bases de, supuesto, entrenamiento, etc.

No se, no me cuadra ese intento continuo de crear el relato OTAN=Ucrania y al mismo tiempo ocultar las pruebas en tus fracasos mas notables de esa misma situacion.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Si claro, dejamos otra vez a los yankees redibujar las fronteras de Europa y que su manporrero Polonia amplie territorio...



No, pero tampoco Rusia ni usted deben dibujar ninguna frontera


----------



## Erebus. (6 May 2022)

Una papelera ardiendo por una colilla mal apagada, dicen los trolecillos follaputins


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Quizás en Siria, pero no veo cómo pueden los Rusos ahora mismo atacar a los americanos en Europa sin declararles la guerra.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos :
> 
> ¿ Pueden los S-400 ó S-500 detectar a los F-35?
> 
> ¿Hay antecedentes de Siria?



Si. Los S-400. Los S-500 no han salido oficialmente de Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que misil crucero? De que habla? Y los pilotos y pasajeros del avion iban sentados arriba del misil?



Y la tierra es plana, según esa misma teoría


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Tu crees? A estas alturas ya habria habido imagenes y noticias continuas desde Rusia si fuera asi. Les ayudaria tanto internamente como con la imagen internacional.
> 
> Me parece que es algo demasiado "bueno" para que no lo hayan publicitado por todas partes.



Puede que no sea tan fácil. Que haya huecos en la defensa antiaérea rusa o algún dron stealth del que no sabemos nada. La carga útil de un Bayraktar es ridícula. Pero los americanos tienen un dron , el RQ-180, que es de reconocimiento pero podría tener una versión armada. Loa americanos tienen el material de primera línea que declaran pero luego hay una serie de programas clasificados que suelen ser para reconocimiento y guerra electrónica pero podría haber una versión armada en pequeña cantidad para operaciones especiales. Y ojo que este ya existe, es pariente del futuro B-21 y de 40m de envergadura, no es un juguete. Ha costado una pasta y no se sabe cusntos hay, seguramente será una serie corta pero ahí está.



De hecho la USAF ya ha dicho que va a soltar todos los Predator y Reaper a contratas y a la CIA y eso es porque ya tiene algo mejor. Y del Gobal Hawk ya no quieren más unidades. Eso es porque una fuerza de 20 de estos vale más que 200 detectables y más pequeños.


----------



## Tlistakel (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No ha sido un francotirador. Ese pertenece al grupo que ha intentado huir.



amputación o muerte. No hay ningún médico entre los nazis? Algún médico de la OTAN?


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos :
> 
> ¿ Pueden los S-400 ó S-500 detectar a los F-35?
> 
> ¿Hay antecedentes de Siria?



La respuesta la tienes en el número de F35 que están en Ucrania.
Cuántos hay? Pues eso.

Los S-500 están de momento, protegiendo Moscú e instalaciones nucleares.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

SBU haciendo pilates


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

Avanza la contraofensiva ucraniana en el noreste: ganaron terreno en Kharkiv e Izyum


Lo anunció el jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, durante un diálogo con el jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU, general Mark Milley




www.infobae.com


----------



## risto mejido (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Juer, esta reventao el tio. La mano le cuelga como un colgajo. ¿ nadie le pone un poco de morfina?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



al principio una amputacion o lesion asi no duele, cuando se le enfrie la herida a las dos horas es cuando empieze a doler, si puede ser por un francotirador , el calibre de los francotiradores es muy grande y esas lesiones son asi.
lo malo es que no sangre , porque entonces el sistema vascular esta reventado y hay que amputar, billyyyyyy te himbocamos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## kelden (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se que tu controlas de este tema, sobretodo de especificaciones militares aéreas, te voy a poner algo que leí en un blog hace años que me guarde porque me pareció interesante, tu crees que algo así sería posible?



Claro que es posible.


----------



## kelden (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El cuasiequilibrio nuclear va a saltar por los aires en diez años, *cuando China cree un escudo antimisiles impenetrable.* Entonces, Estados Unidos y sus aliados tendrán que elegir entre convertirse en estados vasallos (y desnuclearizados) de China o desaparecer de la faz de la tierra.
> Por eso estamos muy cerca de una guerra nuclear, porque para los anglos es ahora o nunca.



No hay de eso. Como no inventen el campo de fuerza de Star Trek, no hay de eso.


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

Rusia al contrario que la URSS lo tiene más jodido puesto que carece del componente ideológico internacionalista. La CIA tiene dinero, pues tiene una máquina para ello (de momento) y a los rusos se les ve a la legua. Hace 40 años la URSS podía reclutar saboteadores y brigadas en caulquier parte del mundo, porque existía ese componente ideológico. 

Yo solo veo 2 maneras y en las dos sale perdiendo Europa y ganando EEUU. Terrorismo yihadista y acciones contra las infraestructuras y transporte de gas y petróleo. 

Porque el siguiente nivel al que están empujando a Rusia es al de hundir un buque OTAN y eso es lo que también quiere EEUU.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

EJÉRCITO UAF EN LA ESCUELA 
CUANDO LOS FALSOS MORALISTAS PREGUNTAN POR QUÉ RUSIA BOMBARDEA LAS ESCUELAS MUÉSTRALES ESTE VIDEO


Jodakovski:
Aquí hay un ejemplo de cómo organizar un NP móvil: trabajamos desde cualquier lugar. Es una pena que lo que la "milicia" había aparecido hace mucho tiempo no estuviera en los "regulares" en el momento en que comenzó la operación.


Krasnyy Liman


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 18+
> Una ofensiva en la dirección de Sloviansk.
> El enemigo está sufriendo grandes pérdidas mientras intenta mantener la zona de Krasny Liman.
> 
> ...



Parece que están a las puertas de Slaviansk



Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Puede que no sea tan fácil. Que haya huecos en la defensa antiaérea rusa o algún dron stealth del que no sabemos nada. La carga útil de un Bayraktar es ridícula. Pero los americanos tienen un dron , el RQ-180, que es de reconocimiento pero podría tener una versión armada. Loa americanos tienen el material de primera línea que declaran pero luego hay una serie de programas clasificados que suelen ser para reconocimiento y guerra electrónica pero podría haber una versión armada en pequeña cantidad para operaciones especiales. Y ojo que este ya existe, es pariente del futuro B-21 y de 40m de envergadura, no es un juguete. Ha costado una pasta y no se sabe cusntos hay, seguramente será una serie corta pero ahí está.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049688
> 
> De hecho la USAF ya ha dicho que va a soltar todos los Predator y Reaper a contratas y a la CIA y eso es porque ya tiene algo mejor. Y del Gobal Hawk ya no quieren más unidades. Eso es porque una fuerza de 20 de estos vale más que 200 detectables y más pequeños.



Este cacharro es el responsable de variar el proyecto LRSB, de acabar con la compra de RQ4b, de acabar con la evolución de los Reapers. De variar el diseño de los Mq25 que estaban pensados también para ew. 

Que además US no reconozca su existencia hace pensar que es bastante especial.
Pero no creo que vaya armado. No tendría demasiado sentido. Pondría en riesgo sus virtudes. Al menos en el sentido clásico.

Por el gran tamaño que se puede deducir de las 2 fotos que existen y por su configuración de ala, se puede deducir que tiene un rango extremadamente grande, que es muy furtivo y que tiene potencia suficientes para equipos electrónicos potentes. Si tiene capacidad ofensiva, creo que será de ataque electrónicos.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para eso tienen a Irán
> 
> Le pueden pasar un par de hipersónicos anti-buque de esos para cuando algún porta-aviones usano asome el morro por el golfo pérsico



Ahora sería el momento, si Serbia tuviera mar o Libia siguiera entera, de pasar ese materia. Pero el acceso de Rusia a los mares es muy limitado.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

Las fuerzas #Russian han lanzado un asalto de flanqueo a través del bosque al E de #Rubizhne (círculo rojo) para aislar a las tropas #Ukrainian que defienden el barrio SE de la ciudad. Si




puede capturar/presionar, el camino 1 hacia #Severodonetsk




tendrá que retirarse de Rubizhne o ser cortado.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Los ukros se han puesto las pilas limpiando los últimos residuos que les dejó la pvta URSS y su ejercito de violadores y borrachos.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Este cacharro es el responsable de variar el proyecto LRSB, de acabar con la compra de RQ4b, de acabar con la evolución de los Reapers. De variar el diseño de los Mq25 que estaban pensados también para ew.
> 
> Que además US no reconozca su existencia hace pensar que es bastante especial.
> Pero no creo que vaya armado. No tendría demasiado sentido. Pondría en riesgo sus virtudes. Al menos en el sentido clásico.
> ...



Y vuela a 60.000 pies. Yo no creo que sea ofensivo en general pero igual tienen dos o tres con la bodega disponible para armas pensando en una operación muy especial. Demostrarle a Rusia que no puede controlar un trozo del mar Negro contiguo a sus costas y del tamaño de Bélgica puede ser uno de esas operaciones que les valgan la pena. Es que otra opción sería que Rusia no controla el espacio aéreo de esa zona, que es minúsculo, y que lanza sus barcos a la buena de Dios. Porque los rusos saben perfectamente que la posición exacta de sus barcos es conocida en tiempo real por los ucranianos y quienes están con ellos.
Si les han hundido un segundo barco es para plantearse sacar del Mar Negro lo que no sea algún submarino y concentrarse en los misiles y aviones para controlar su área. Y para retirar cualquier plan que contemple el uso de la Armada, dos hundimientos son la prueba de que no es viable utilizarla en ese mar cerrado.

Cuando sepamos la posición de este segundo barco hundido (porque parece que se da ta por hecho) veremos, pero parece que andan tanteando el terreno como se hacía hace siglo y medio, mandando un barco en descubierta a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una de las diferencias más llamativas entre el armamento de EEUU y Rusia es que mientras los rusos no paran de fanfarronear acerca de lo que tienen, los EEUU callan, no dicen nada, se hacen los sorprendidos y niegan que tengan armamento parecido. Pero la verdad es que EEUU gasta en defensa más de diez veces lo que los rusos. E ignoramos lo que gasta en investigación de forma indirecta.



Los chinos siempre callan
Los rusos siempre exageran
Los usa siempre mienten

Con este bicho los americanos aún niegan su existencia. Ha sido fotografiado y tiene apodo conocido por los oficiales de 
Edwards, pero no existe. Cosas de americanos...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Lo del nuevo barco según las noticas que van saliendo se parece mucho a lo del anterior, ojala en el fondo del mar


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Ataques a bastiones ucranianos en la DNR

La artillería y la aviación destruyen los bastiones ucranianos, asegurando la ofensiva del grupo O sobre Liman.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47233
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El ex funcionario de la Casa Blanca y analista político estadounidense Paul Craig Roberts no ha descartado que Washington se plantee seriamente una provocación con armas nucleares en Ucrania, para desencadenar una explosión de bajo rendimiento, seguida de culpar a Rusia.

Según Roberts, el objetivo principal de Estados Unidos no es provocar una guerra nuclear, sino derrocar al gobierno ruso. Washington espera que un "nuevo Yeltsin" llegue al poder en el Kremlin, actuando únicamente en interés de Estados Unidos, y no del pueblo ruso.

Además, según el experto, los norteamericanos facilitarán el terreno para la provocación mediante una avalancha de propaganda antirrusa; las ondas de todos los medios de comunicación occidentales se inundarán de contenidos críticos con Moscú. Probablemente, la sede de la DGB está trabajando en esto.

[...] "Los funcionarios de Biden han dejado claro que están en guerra con Rusia, utilizando a Ucrania como proxy. [...]
El verdadero objetivo de EE.UU. es agotar a Rusia llevándola a un grado extremo de debilidad y deshacerse de los actuales dirigentes rusos para que, finalmente, EE.UU. pueda conservar su estatus hegemónico."

t.me/epoddubny/10403


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y vuela a 60.000 pies. Yo no creo que sea ofensivo en general pero igual tienen dos o tres pensando en una operación muy especial. Demostrarle a Rusia que no puede controlar un trozo del mar Negro contiguo a sus costas y del tamaño de Bélgica puede ser uno de esas operaciones que les valgan la pena. Es que otra opción sería que Rusia no controla el espacio aéreo de esa zona, que es minúsculo y que lanza sus barcos a la buena de Dios. Porque los rusos saben perfectamente que la posición exacta de sus barcos es conocida en tiempo real por los ucranianos y quienes están con ellos.



Yo creo que su función es reconocimiento y ataque electrónico. Complementar a los satélites a nivel operacional y complementar a los Raider cuando entren en servicio y funcionar como nodo de la red de combate. 

Pero claro, pudiendo hacer reconocimiento y ataque electrónico en solitario y en entornos no permisivos. Y eso es un gran ventaja.


----------



## clapham5 (6 May 2022)

Rusia se anexiono Crimea ... Ucrania le hundio a Rusia el Moskva
Ucrania le hundio a Ucrania el Makarov , Rusia se anexiona Luhansk y Donetsk
Cuantos Oblast le quedan a Ucrania ? 22 .
TIC FOR TAC


----------



## Magick (6 May 2022)

Hotel Saratoga, La Habana centro:




Pd.: Posible fuga de gas.


----------



## npintos (6 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Hotel Saratoga, La Habana centro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049775
> 
> ...



En Vivo: Explosión en el Hotel Saratoga

Por ahora sin más datos.

Edito: Según la misma fuente

Usuarios en redes sociales reportan una fuerte explosión en el Hotel Saratoga, de La Habana, *presumiblemente ante trasiego de gas licuado desde un camión*. Un equipo del Periódico Granma está en lugar de los hechos, donde aún se investigan las causas del incidente.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Joder, como le hundan otro barco a los ruskis...

Con la pérdidas que están teniendo los rusos hasta cuando van a estar intentando conquistar Ucrania?

El dinero no es infinito y llevan ya bastantes pérdidas y los psicópatas estos no tienen detrás a una OTAN, a Estados Unidos y a la UE para prestarles apoyo militar y económico como Ucrania.

Merece la pena arruinar su puto país para tomar unas tierras teniendo ya el país más grande del mundo?

La verdad que no entiendo a los rusos. Van a pasar hambre por la gloria de una patria que ya no existe.

A ver si revienta ya el hijoPutin y acaba la puta guerra.


----------



## keylargof (6 May 2022)

Hola a todos! Parece que tras la botadura del flamante submarino estratégico de movimiento limitado Movska, la marina rusa va a botar hoy la nueva fragata anfibia táctica Almirante Makarov.

A pesar de ser anfibia parece que su primera misión será enteramente submarina. Será una misión larga dicen. 10000 años no se los quita nadie.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 May 2022)

UKRAINE/RUSSIA—(ENG & FR) Losses of Ukrainian army, as of May 6, 2022, according to Rybar, based on conservative internal estimates of UA General Staff: Tanks—603 IFVs—1,908 Artillery & Mortars—1131 MLRS—229 SAM—281 UAV/Drones: 474 Aircraft—145 Personnel: 31,220 KIA 17,987 WIA


----------



## dabuti (6 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hola a todos! Parece que tras la botadura del flamante submarino estratégico de movimiento limitado Movska, la marina rusa va a botar hoy la nueva fragata anfibia táctica Almirante Makarov.
> 
> A pesar de ser anfibia parece que su primera misión será enteramente submarina. Será una misión larga dicen. 10000 años no se los quita nadie.



Deja las lágrimas, JODÍO LLORÓN.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Ahí anda un Global Hawk siguiendo los acontecimientos. Lo que todavía no se sabe es la posición del barco. Es un trozo de mar minúsculo y seguramente será cerca de donde fue hundido el "Moskva". Y lleva ahí desde anoche, 19h, resta 2 para llegar desde Catania, desde la una de la madrugada aquí






Si comparamos con las Malvinas, allí tras ser hundido el "Belgrano" la armada argentina se escondió como un conejo asustado. Había una fuerza indetectable para ellos (apenas tenían algún Grumman S-2 viejo como fuerza ASW) y lo lógico era proteger sus barcos escondiéndose.

Lo raro es que los rusos, no sabiendo cómo les han hundido un barco , se pongan en la misma a zona a mover otros a ver qué pasa. Sospecho que no saben exactamente cómo ha sido y que eso del dron turco de pacotilla con un misilillo es un cuento y eso ellos también lo saben


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

Pues como llevan seis años los milicianos de las repúblicas y a ninguno de ellos le he visto haciendo vídeos lloriqueando y diciendo que no van a combatir más.

Eso es motivación, moral y dignidad. Cuando careces de alguna de esas o de las tres es cuando te encuentras con cientos de soldados diciendo que vaya a luchar en esas condiciones su puta madre. Por algo los soldados yankies tienen en sus bases McDonals, pizzerias y todas las comodidades, porque luchan por pagarse la universidad, por dinero o por psicópatas, pero carecen de MMD.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se que tu controlas de este tema, sobretodo de especificaciones militares aéreas, te voy a poner algo que leí en un blog hace años que me guarde porque me pareció interesante, tu crees que algo así sería posible?



Interesante, no lo había leído.

En cuanto a si sería posible o no, el escenario que propone es el de un ataque a todas las flotillas de la US Navy y esto aun siendo posible no tendría sentido si no es un primer ataque, en definitiva un ataque generalizado a la OTAN.

Lo cual desencadenaría la respuesta, no se, no lo veo, me parece más creible escalar en un primer instante y ya es mucho con un ataque quirúrgico a un barco estadounidense.

Un escenario tipo tik-tok, tu me haces daño, yo te devuelvo ese daño. Por supuesto este escenario tiene el peligro de que siga escalando y se llegue a un escenario como el que me refería arriba de guerra total.

Por desgracia Occidente esta gobernado por unas élites tremendamente irresponsables, esperemos que en algún momento se entienda que cuando se esta tratando con Rusia no se trata con Iraq o Serbía, esto es otra cosa.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

Más avances ucranianos en el oblast de Kharkiv hoy. Las fuerzas rusas perdieron mucho territorio allí la semana pasada.


----------



## Remequilox (6 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia se anexiono Crimea ... Ucrania le hundio a Rusia el Moskva
> Ucrania le hundio a Ucrania el Makarov , Rusia se anexiona Luhansk y Donetsk
> Cuantos Oblast le quedan a Ucrania ? 22 .
> TIC FOR TAC



Secuencia de acontecimientos:
2014: Ucrania (maydan) amenaza con desahuciar a la Flota del Mar Negro de Sebastopol. Rusia se come Crimea
Abril 2022: Ucrania (USA-Otan mediante), hunden el crucero Moskva. Un portavoz del ejército ruso dice que "conexión terrestre hasta Pridnestrovia" (lo que implica Nikoayev y Odesa).
Mayo 2022: Ucrania (USA-Otan mediante), hunden (presuntamente) una fragata moderna. De momento, "rumores" de anexión territorial y retorno a la "Madre Rusia" de las conquistas de Catalina. Supongo que próximamente, añadirán algo más.
Nota: Veo muy muy dudoso que este año Ucrania logre tener exportación efectiva de producción agraria, salvo la correspondiente a la "finquita" de los chinos en el oblast de Dnipro.


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De verdad pretende Rusia quitarles también Odessa? Es que eso es mucha mutilación para que acepten un acuerdo.



Pues si de verdad les ha tocado otra fragata con más razón de dejarles sin salida al mar. 

El acuerdo no es necesario, solo defender la línea del frente.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Pues de ser cierto lo del Makarov. 500 millones de dólares al fondo del mar.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

¡Exclusivo! Un dron de vigilancia ucraniano interceptado y desmontado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47235


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Más avances ucranianos en el oblast de Kharkiv hoy. Las fuerzas rusas perdieron mucho territorio allí la semana pasada.



La zona de Jarkov es otro Kiev. Es una manera de que los ucranianos dediquen recursos, pero no es lo prioritario y eso creo que está claro a estas alturas de la guerra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Francotirador ruso deja herido a nazi de Azov imágenes fuertes
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Esto dicen aquí

@Cr_56_Amax


Intentaron rescatar a los NAZIS del territorio de la planta de Azovstal, pero su vehículo de recate fue alcanzado por un equipo ruso de un sistema de misiles antitanque ATGM, un combatiente del batallón nacionalista Azov murió y otros 6 resultaron heridos.


----------



## dabuti (6 May 2022)

Lula da Silva sobre la guerra en Ucrania: "No es sólo Putin el culpable. Estados Unidos y la UE también son culpables." - Diario16


El ex presidente de Brasil ofrece un análisis sobre la situación en la entrevista realizada por Times




diario16.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Tonterias.
> 
> 
> El tipo tiene la pierna y el brazo reventaos. Eso no es obra de un francotirador. Más bien parece una explosión que le vino de un lado.
> ...



Es posible, pero es curioso que el brazo y la pierna afectadas sean del mismo lado.

Tambíen podría ser la trayectoria de un solo disparo de un rifle de francotirador Ruso que use un calibre grande como el 12,7x108 ó el 14,5x114 mm.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 May 2022)

La OTAN parece estar en estos momentos muy interesada en la flota rusa del mar negro y tiene 4 aviones de reconocimiento sobrevolándola. Bye Bye Makarov?


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Nuevas imágenes del francotirador Inglés apodado "Camaleón" con su ayudante personal

Con un ojo apunta y con el otro dispara!!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No ha sido un francotirador. Ese pertenece al grupo que ha intentado huir.



Supongo Harman que te refieres al grupo de alimañas Nazis que ha intentado huir hoy en un coche de la planta de Azovstal, por lo que he leído en un Telegram habían sido detenidos por un solo francotirador Ruso. 2 Muertos y creo recordar que 5 heridos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Quizás en Siria, pero no veo cómo pueden los Rusos ahora mismo atacar a los americanos en Europa sin declararles la guerra.



Eso sería lo lógico, Siria y sobre todo Iraq. Es lo que tienen las guerras con Proxies entre medio.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Se ha registrado el primer uso en combate contra unidades rusas de la munición merodeadora estadounidense Phoenix Ghost. El ejército ucraniano lo usó en la región de Jarkov


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para eso tienen a Irán
> 
> Le pueden pasar un par de hipersónicos anti-buque de esos para cuando algún porta-aviones usano asome el morro por el golfo pérsico



Iran tiene un montón de misiles antibuque de origen Chino y propios. Aparte tiene algún misil balístico con capacidades de ataque antibuque como quedó demostrado en unos vídeos que hicieron públicos de unas maniobras.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 May 2022)

No digo que no haya una fragata rusa dañada, pero ese vídeo parece una Oliver Hazard hundida en un ejercjcio


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Restauración de monumento a los Soldados del Ejército Rojo en los territorios liberados de Ucrania


----------



## Berik (6 May 2022)

Ya se le está haciendo la guerra muy cuesta arriba a Rusia,pasa el tiempo y cada vez avanzan menos ,pierden mucho material valioso de guerra ,Europa no para de entregar armamento a Ucrania la otan ya interviene directamente en esta guerra usando a ese pais,cada vez me queda más claro que Estados Unidos logrará su cometido de debilitar a Rusia e implantar un gobierno títere.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Esto dicen aquí
> 
> @Cr_56_Amax
> 
> ...



Entonces ya esta claro, y entra dentro de lo lógico, un misil antitanque y se acabó el coche y su carga.


----------



## No al NOM (6 May 2022)

Berik dijo:


> Ya se le está haciendo la guerra muy cuesta arriba a Rusia,pasa el tiempo y cada vez avanzan menos ,pierden mucho material valioso de guerra ,Europa no para de entregar armamento a Ucrania la otan ya interviene directamente en esta guerra usando a ese pais,cada vez me queda más claro que Estados Unidos logrará su cometido de debilitar a Rusia e implantar un gobierno títere.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Y eso de cuesta arriba quién lo dice la secta o Telecirco? Menudos analistas tenemos en el foro jajaj


----------



## Honkler (6 May 2022)

Berik dijo:


> Ya se le está haciendo la guerra muy cuesta arriba a Rusia,pasa el tiempo y cada vez avanzan menos ,pierden mucho material valioso de guerra ,Europa no para de entregar armamento a Ucrania la otan ya interviene directamente en esta guerra usando a ese pais,cada vez me queda más claro que Estados Unidos logrará su cometido de debilitar a Rusia e implantar un gobierno títere.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Tenemos otro analista en el foro! Otro lince!


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

El primer ministro Denys Shmygal ha confirmado los informes anteriores sobre la posible intención de Rusia de declarar la guerra a Ucrania el 9 de mayo.

"Según las agencias de inteligencia asociadas, Rusia tiene intenciones de declarar una guerra total el 9 de mayo. Estas posibilidades se están discutiendo en la alta dirección política. Ya veremos si se produce", dijo durante una reunión informativa tras su visita a Polonia.


----------



## pemebe (6 May 2022)

*Que bonita libertad nos esta quedando en Europa.*









Putins Nachtwölfe fahren durch die Stadt: Rocker-Alarm in Berlin


Rund um den 8. und 9. Mai sind mehr als 50 Veranstaltungen in Berlin angemeldet – viele von ihnen mit Explosiv-Potenzial!




www.bild.de





LOS LOBOS NOCTURNOS DE PUTIN RECORREN LA CIUDAD
Alerta rockera en Berlín. El domingo amenaza con el estado de emergencia

Artículo por: BORIS DOMBROWSKI, AXEL LIER Y KONSTANTIN MARRACHPublicado el.
06.05.2022 - 16:51 hrs.
Los días difíciles proyectan sus sombras hacia adelante, los lobos nocturnos están aquí...

Berlín - Sólo una semana después del 1 de mayo, *las autoridades de seguridad de la capital vuelven a amenazar con el estado de excepción*. *En torno a los días 8 y 9 de mayo (Día de la Liberación y día de la rendición incondicional de la Wehrmacht en la Segunda Guerra Mundial), se registran más de 50 eventos, muchos de ellos con potencial explosivo.*

Los primeros lobos nocturnos llegaron a Berlín ya el jueves. En ruso se les llama "Nochnye Volki", se les considera la banda de motoristas de Putin.

*18 de los temidos rockeros han llegado esta tarde a la capital con doce motos y un coche procedentes de Sajonia. *Primero se detuvieron en el monumento a los soviéticos, en el parque Treptower, y luego rodaron hacia el Tiergarten.

Según información de BILD,* se ha anunciado una ceremonia de colocación de coronas para el lunes.* Según la LKA, el único solicitante tiene claros vínculos con los Lobos Nocturnos. Ubicación: Straße des 17. Lema:* "Honrar a las víctimas de la guerra en Tiergarten*". Un total de 150 motos y coches quieren venir.

"Una vez más, nuestra policía es un reto", dijo la senadora de Interior Iris Spranger (SPD), de cara al fin de semana. "Es una situación difícil".

Su autoridad está siguiendo los acontecimientos y se está preparando lo mejor posible. Spranger: *"La policía espera una gran demanda de fuerzas, que requerirá de nuevo el apoyo de colegas de otros estados federales"*. Alrededor de 6.000 policías ya estaban de servicio en Berlín el 1 de mayo.

*Unas 900 personas participaron en una caravana pro-rusa en Berlín. *
Spranger subrayó: "Nos enfrentamos al reto de dar al 8 de mayo de 1945 un marco digno. Al mismo tiempo, la guerra de agresión rusa contra Ucrania no debe ser instrumentalizada. No debemos dar un milímetro de espacio a la aprobación de la guerra de agresión".

¿Cómo se las arreglará el senador del interior?
"La policía tiene previsto imponer condiciones estrictas: por ejemplo, *se limitará estrictamente la exhibición de banderas y no se mostrará la "Z" blanca", dice Spranger. "E impondremos condiciones especiales a 15 monumentos y memoriales seleccionados*".

Los políticos de otros partidos también miran los días con preocupación. "Sólo podemos esperar que no sean los Lobos Nocturnos, los desfiles de coches u otros putinistas los que determinen el paisaje de la ciudad los días 8 y 9 de mayo, sino los opositores a la guerra rusos, ucranianos y bielorrusos y los activistas de los derechos humanos que también han registrado manifestaciones", dijo a BILD Stefan Evers (42), gestor parlamentario del grupo parlamentario de la CDU. "En cualquier caso, la CDU de Berlín mostrará sus colores contra la guerra el 8 de mayo".

El experto en Interior del FDP, Björn Jotzo, a BILD: "El Senado debe asegurarse de que no se incite al pueblo ni se apruebe la guerra de agresión.
rusa en Ucrania".


*MI COMENTARIO:*


*900 manifestantes para 6000 policias el 1 de mayo.*
Esperan entre 150 y 750 personas (150 vehiculos, todo motos maz 300 personas, todo coches max 750) y creen que con 6000 policias no tendran suficiente. Aunque han llegado 18 personas, en 12 motos y un coche (en 13 vehiculos 18 personas). Con esa proporcion serían 208 personas.
*Evento con potencial explosiva. Colocar flores en para honrar a las victimas de la guerra*
*No puedes exhibir banderas ni la letra Z blanca*
*




Personas con camiseta del Zorro que podria ser detenida en Berlin*


----------



## Arraki (6 May 2022)

Según Akim Apache, reportero militar en Donbass, fuentes ucranianas afirman que las fuerzas rusas y de Donbass se han acercado a las afueras de Severodonetsk y se están preparando para un asalto a la ciudad. Ya se informaron enfrentamientos allí el 4 de mayo de 2022 (y antes).


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Soldados del Ministerio del Interior de LPR entran en servicio en un puesto de control en Volchansk, región de Kharkiv. Parte 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Video tour del Almirante Makarov.


#Rusia Fragata Almirante Makarov del mar Negro. El buque de guerra #RU ha sido alcanzado por el misil antibuque #ucraniano Neptune y estalló en llamas cerca de la isla Zmiinyi, también conocida como Isla de las Serpientes. Recorrido en vídeo:


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Otra remesa de camperos. Este en concreto oculto en una furgoneta abandonada en la cuneta.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Tanques bombardeando posiciones nazis en Azovstal. Aparentemente tomada esta mañana.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47241


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La zona de Jarkov es otro Kiev. Es una manera de que los ucranianos dediquen recursos, pero no es lo prioritario y eso creo que está claro a estas alturas de la guerra.



Es justamente al reves, la presión Ucra en la zona pretende desviar recursos de la ofensiva principal y si siguien avanzando tendrán que prestarle atención.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Imágenes de los civiles de Mariupol evacuados de Azovstal, ya han llegado al pueblo de Bezimennoye en la DNR

t.me/boris_rozhin/47242

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

- ¡Bastardo de Luhansk!

Esto es Kharkov. Es un entorno esquizofrénico. En presencia de la prensa, una multitud golpea a un prisionero de Luhansk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47243

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

¿Acaso, alguien espera de Rusia en este conflicto para conseguir riqueza? ¿Poder? ¿Fama? 
No, Rusia se encuentra en un dilema existencial y, simplemente, lo que esperaes sobrevivir. 
Rusia está luchando porque no le queda otra alternativa. Putin lo ha dicho tan claramente 
como es posible: Rusia está entre la espada y la pared. No hay otro lugar donde retirarse.

Así que, quienes se comen la cabeza preguntándose qué beneficios espera obtener Rusia 
matando a los ucranianos están mas liados que elefante en cacharrería en una narrativa 
que no tiene nada que ver con el mundo real. Desgraciadamente, es este delirio jolivudiano
el que ha empujado al mundo a esta crisis actual, además de no entender la crisis terminal
del capitalismo en la que estamos sumergidos. Entonces, al igual que con la Alemania nazi
y el Japón imperial, sólo hay una manera de devolverles al mundo terrenal, que va a implicar
un aterrizaje bastante jodido; nada bonito.

En este momento los rusos están haciendo lo mínimo que pueden hacer para asegurar
su supervivencia, pero probablemente se darán cuenta de que tendrán que hacer mucho más.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

En China, se ha ordenado a los organismos del gobierno central y a las empresas estatales que sustituyan los ordenadores personales de marca extranjera por otros chinos en un plazo de dos años.

1 Los ordenadores de marcas extranjeras deben ser desechados. En su lugar se emitirán alternativas locales con sistemas operativos chinos.
2. Unos 50 millones de ordenadores serán sustituidos gradualmente en la administración central.
3. Esta decisión afectará directamente a las ventas de los fabricantes estadounidenses HP y Dell, los grandes vendedores de ordenadores personales en China después del local Lenovo.
4. Lenovo depende de los procesadores de Estados Unidos, pero ya ha creado su propia división de chips y ha invertido en al menos 15 empresas de desarrollo de semiconductores.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47244


----------



## piru (6 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> UKRAINE/RUSSIA—(ENG & FR) Losses of Ukrainian army, as of May 6, 2022, according to Rybar, based on conservative internal estimates of UA General Staff: Tanks—603 IFVs—1,908 Artillery & Mortars—1131 MLRS—229 SAM—281 UAV/Drones: 474 Aircraft—145 Personnel: 31,220 KIA 17,987 WIA




Menuda masacre de ukras.

4 de mayo: 29.216 KIA
6 de mayo: 31.220 KIA

2.004 muertos en 2 días.

La nueva estrategia rusa está ocasionando a los ukras una media de 1.000 muerto diarios, más heridos, prisioneros y desaparecidos. Que los ucranianos sigan yendo al matadero sin rechistar sólo lo puede explicar la propaganda. Goebbels era un aprendiz al lado de Farlopensky y su camarilla.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Una especie de estado bandido con un payaso al mando

Las fuerzas del orden ucranianas pueden ahora realizar registros por la noche y sin testigos. La nueva disposición se recoge en la ley que modifica el Código Procesal Penal ucraniano, aprobada el 14 de abril y que ha entrado en vigor recientemente.

Además, desde el 1 de mayo, se permite detener a los ciudadanos sin explicación durante nueve días en lugar de tres y sin una decisión de un juez de instrucción, tribunal o fiscalía.

t.me/Soldierline/5628


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Los camiones de combustible circularán ahora entre Ucrania y Polonia sin necesidad de permisos especiales - Ministerio de Infraestructuras ucraniano.

t.me/Soldierline/5627


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una especie de estado bandido con un payaso al mando
> 
> Las fuerzas del orden ucranianas pueden ahora realizar registros por la noche y sin testigos. La nueva disposición se recoge en la ley que modifica el Código Procesal Penal ucraniano, aprobada el 14 de abril y que ha entrado en vigor recientemente.
> 
> ...



Como Antonio vea esa ley la copia con algún pretexto.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

El gobernador de la región de Belgorod ha anunciado la evacuación de los residentes de Nekhoteyevka.

El pueblo fue atacado por Ucrania esta semana. Cinco casas particulares resultaron dañadas. Su reconstrucción comenzará con total seguridad.

La mayoría de los residentes ya han abandonado el pueblo. Quedan menos de 30 personas.

t.me/epoddubny/10404


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra remesa de camperos. Este en concreto oculto en una furgoneta abandonada en la cuneta.



Joer, un PTRD de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Hay que reconocer que las armas sovieticas aguantan mas que las piernas de Maradona en el Mundial 86.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 May 2022)

Una turista española fallecida y su novio herido grave en la explosión del hotel Saratoga de la Habana


Se trataría de la gallega Cristina López-Cerón Ugarte, nacida en Viveiro; su pareja es César Román Santalla, vecino de As Pontes. El número de fallecidos ha ascendido a 32



www.abc.es


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según Akim Apache, reportero militar en Donbass, fuentes ucranianas afirman que las fuerzas rusas y de Donbass se han acercado a las afueras de Severodonetsk y se están preparando para un asalto a la ciudad. Ya se informaron enfrentamientos allí el 4 de mayo de 2022 (y antes).



La toma o el embolsamiento de severodonets (o como coño se escriba) puede ser el primer golpe importante a los Ucras en la segunda fase ... Ojo que en esa bolsa se esta cociendo algo importante.


----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La OTAN parece estar en estos momentos muy interesada en la flota rusa del mar negro y tiene 4 aviones de reconocimiento sobrevolándola. Bye Bye Makarov?



Después de que EEUU dijera que el barco "moscu" fue hundido con información de inteligencia, 

Seria legitimo que Rusia se cargue esos drones.


----------



## Erebus. (6 May 2022)

Bonita fiesta orca


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Los eugenios del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional quieren provocar a Rusia 
para que ataque directamente a las fuerzas o intereses estadounidenses. 
Eso le daría a Estados Unidos una excusa para escalar aún más la guerra 
en Ucrania hacia una confrontación abierta. 
También desviaría la atención de los problemas internos:

Estados Unidos impulsa historias falsas para incitar a Rusia a una escalada


----------



## clapham5 (6 May 2022)

Que fue primero ? El huevo o la gallina
El clapham sospecha que tal vez la invasion de Ucrania sea la CONSECUENCIA y no la CAUSA del conflicto con Occidente
Hasta ahora los esfericolas daban por sentado que Occidente sanciono a Rusia porque Rusia invadio a Ucrania . Y si fuera al revez ? Y si la cosa fuera que Rusia queria desdolarizarse , pero sabia que si lo hacia seria sancionada , asi que forzo la sanciones
La salvacion de Rusia pasa por la desdolarizacion .
Pero DESDOLARIZACION = DECLARACION DE GUERRA . Asi que Rusia ha matado dos pajaros de un tiro
Si Rusia decide desdolarizarse seria sancionada y no obtendria nada a cambio . En cambio , si invade Ucrania obtendria suculentos territorios y ademas , seria sancionada , lo que provocaria la decidida DESDOLARIZACION . El objetivo no es Ucrania , sino la desdolarizacion
Recuperar la soberania monetaria . Es verdad que lo uno lleva a lo otro , pero al menos ...sarna con gusto no pica
Rusia ha creado un paradigma alternativo . El pago en rublos . El coste es tremendo ( sanciones ) pero si es amortizado con el resultado ( apreciacion del rublo y ganancias territoriales ) bueno ...vale la pena el coste
El objetivo de la Guerra , en si , es el cambio de paradigma : que los clientes de las materias primas rusas paguen en rublos . Si ese objetivo se consigue ( y se ha conseguido ) MISION CUMPLIDA . Las ganancias territoriales en Ucrania son la " propina "


----------



## Nico (6 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, pues aún es bastante peor.
> 
> Los 7.75 kg es el peso de la carga HE que rellena el proyectil, en ese tipo de proyectil en concreto pues hay diferentes tipos de proyectil. Ese peso va incluido dentro del peso total del proyectil.
> 
> Lo que hay que sumar al peso del proyectil es el peso de la pólvora que se usa como propelente, que es variable según velocidad inicial a conseguir, hay diferentes cargas con diferentes pesos de pólvora, desde las reducidas hasta las extrafuertes, pongamos en promedio 15 a 20 kg, así que para cada disparo necesitan transportar de 60 a 65 kg.




Oki Doki. Una clase de munición de artillería.   

Pues, pero la tienen los ucranianos para la logística !!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 May 2022)

A ver… Esto 



Podría tener que ver con esto




Y no con el supuesto hundimiento del barco, que yo de momento no me lo creo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otra remesa de camperos. Este en concreto oculto en una furgoneta abandonada en la cuneta.



Eso es un Rifle antitanque Soviético de la II G.M. un poco tuneado, un PTRD.









PTRD-41 gallery | Weapons Parade | PTRD-41 anti tank rifle.


PTRD-41 gallery Weapons Parade | Pictures and info about the Soviet PTRD-41 anti-tank rifle designed during the Second World War.




weaponsparade.com


----------



## @Durruty (6 May 2022)




----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Qué Natsis más raros, goder.



ccartech dijo:


>


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A ver… Esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, si esta la mujer del presidente el despliegue tiene que ser especial. El Global Hawk lleva desde anoche dando vueltas y es es nuevo. Los Sebtry alrededor de Constanza son lo normal. Pero si hay tanta insistencia en el hundimiento imagino que aparecerán pronto pruebas. No es una cosa en la que valga la pena mentir


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto, si esta la mujer del presidente el despliegue tiene que ser especial. El Global Hawk lleva desde anoche dando vueltas y es es nuevo. Los Sebtry alrededor de Constanza son lo normal. Pero si hay tanta insistencia en el hundimiento imagino que aparecerán pronto pruebas. No es una cosa en la que valga la pena mentir




Tiene pinta, sí. 

Sobre el barco, viendo este vídeo del Arma III, pues perfectamente se puede montar el que circula por ahí, me escama mucho el humo y la bajísima resolución


----------



## explorador (6 May 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Qué Natsis más raros, goder.



no está hundido, de momento, solo en está en llamas, un Ducados mal apagado, estos crimínales rusos no saben ni pisar bien un cigarro


----------



## Julc (6 May 2022)

¿A nadie le parece raro que haya "azovs" en todos los frentes?
¿Se teletransportan o qué?


----------



## ussser (6 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Juer, esta reventao el tio. La mano le cuelga como un colgajo. ¿ nadie le pone un poco de morfina?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Seguramente ya la lleva, ese dolor es insoportable.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva
*


https://www.infobae.com/america/mund...dir-al-moskva/

Un buque de guerra ruso que operaba en el Mar Negro fue alcanzado por un misil de crucero ucraniano y se prendió fuego, informaron este viernes medios y agencias de noticias ucranianas. Por su parte, el vocero del Kremlin dijo “no tener información” sobre el hecho.

La agencia UNIAN, citando el sitio web del gobierno Dumska, dijo que el buque era una fragata de la clase “Burevestnik”, que al mediodía se encontraba cerca de la isla Zmeyny, frente a la costa del delta del Danubio. La plataforma web de noticias militares Gruz200 dijo que una fuente naval confirmó que un misil antibuque ucraniano Neptune había impactado en el buque, según el medio Kyiv Post.


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> no está hundido, de momento, solo en está en llamas, un Ducados mal apagado, estos crimínales rusos no saben ni pisar bien un cigarro



Un poco raro todo...


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

Rusia es una republica presidencialista, el que tiene que dar la orden es Putin. Y el tio de momento siempre dice que solo Lugansk y Donetsk. Esperemos que este que habla tenga al final razon.


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una fragata Krivak?


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Fuentes de Ucrania aseguran que el barco ha sido atacado con misiles Neptune.*

La fragata Almirante Makarov ha sido atacada por misiles ucranianos Neptune frente a las costas de Ucrania, cerca de la isla de la Serpiente, según informan medios ucranianos. Es uno de los tres buques de guerra de la flota rusa en el Mar Negro tras el hundimiento del crucero de misiles Moskva, destruido tras un ataque de Ucrania el pasado 14 de abril. El diputado ucraniano Oleksiy Goncharenko informó en su página de Telegram que el Makarov ha sido alcanzado por un misil antibuques. Dumskaya, una web de noticias ucraniana, señaló que Rusia ha enviado helicópteros para rescatar a la tripulación de la embarcación.

https://www.larazon.es/internacional...he5zbzqiy.html


----------



## Pete Best (6 May 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno, parece que es probable que se hayan cargado otro barquito ruso, pero no pasa nada eh, hay que confiar en nuestros grandes analistas del foro ya que al parecer la defensa ucraniana está a punto a puntito de colapsar. Es cierto que la ofensiva del Donbass no ha avanzado más de cuatro kilómetros, pero es porque Rusia está avanzando lenta pero segura, es cierto también que Rusia ha perdido a miles de hombres, pero no pasa nada porque Ucrania según fuentes fidedignas ha perdido entre 150.000 y 500.000 hombres. 

Tengamos fe amigos, y escuchemos a las mentes brillantes que nos ilustran con su excelsa sabiduría en este maravilloso hilo, o ¿ qué pensáis acaso, que se reúnen aquí cuatro tarados que en la vida real son unos perdedores y tratan de compensar ese fracaso buscando figuras hipermasculinizadas y alternativas ideológicas y culturales utópicas donde se les da lo que en la vida real se les ha negado? No hombre, no


----------



## MAEZAL (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Esto dicen aquí
> 
> @Cr_56_Amax
> 
> ...



Irían a por alguien en concreto porque todos no caben... Como lo de los helicópteros...


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es justamente al reves, la presión Ucra en la zona pretende desviar recursos de la ofensiva principal y si siguien avanzando tendrán que prestarle atención.



Si , pero estan ahí solo para que no les envuelvan. Pueden hacer una defensa elastica. Esta claro que Putin no va a por Jarkov, al menos de momento. Es tres veces Mariupol, y la guarnición lo mismo. Seria una batalla urbana brutal.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Una fragata Krivak?



Entonces no es la Makarov. Que se aclaren de una vez los hohly.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

¿Cómo se dice tiro al pato en ruso? Llevan 2 en menos de 1 mes. A este paso la flota del Mar Negro se va a quedar en los remolcadores de puerto y poco mas.



rejon dijo:


> *La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este antiaéreo BUK en la isla de las serpientes ni se ha olido al Bayraktar que lo ha reventado.


----------



## Mabuse (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tanques británicos ya en Finlandia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si los fineses aceptan de buen grado la integración en la OTAN es que su maravilloso sistema educativo para lo único que sirve es para formar lemmings. Están viendo lo que pasa en Ucrania, cómo el gobierno hace purgas y se pasa a cuchillo a los librepensantes ¿Creen que su democracia es distinta a la ucraniana?


----------



## Abstenuto (6 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es justamente al reves, la presión Ucra en la zona pretende desviar recursos de la ofensiva principal y si siguien avanzando tendrán que prestarle atención.



Pero el río Donets supone un obstáculo natural que no debe ser fácil superar en el avance hacia el este (que es el que más les interesa para cortar las líneas de suministro hacia Izyum). Supongo que debe ser más factible para los ucranianos seguir avanzando hasta la frontera rusa


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno, parece que es probable que se hayan cargado otro barquito ruso, pero no pasa nada eh, hay que confiar en nuestros grandes analistas del foro ya que al parecer la defensa ucraniana está a punto a puntito de colapsar. Es cierto que la ofensiva del Donbass no ha avanzado más de cuatro kilómetros, pero es porque Rusia está avanzando lenta pero segura, es cierto también que Rusia ha perdido a miles de hombres, pero no pasa nada porque Ucrania según fuentes fidedignas ha perdido entre 150.000 y 500.000 hombres.
> 
> Tengamos fe amigos, y escuchemos a las mentes brillantes que nos ilustran con su excelsa sabiduría en este maravilloso hilo, o ¿ qué pensáis acaso, que se reúnen aquí cuatro tarados que en la vida real son unos perdedores y tratan de compensar ese fracaso buscando figuras hipermasculinizadas y alternativas ideológicas y culturales utópicas donde se les da lo que en la vida real se les ha negado? No hombre, no



Hombre, ha llegado un anormal nuevo.

En las guerras a veces se pierden barcos, y hasta batallas. En cuanto al resto de tus chorradas, se denota el perdedor lacayo que siempre apuesta al que gana, esperando alguna migaja de su gloria. Para ir con los debiles hace falta mucho más coraje e ideas propias. Y si, Rusia aquí es el debil, porque Ucrania esta apoyada por todo occidente.

En cuanto alternativas ideológicas, supongo que eres tan tontaina que piensas que Putin es comunista y esas cosas....joder lee un poco antes de hacerte pasar por enterado.


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pero el río Donets supone un obstáculo natural que no debe ser fácil superar en el avance hacia el este (que es el que más les interesa para cortar las líneas de suministro hacia Izyum). Supongo que debe ser más factible para los ucranianos seguir avanzando hasta la frontera rusa




Además por estas fechas va a pleno caudal.


----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2022)

Berik dijo:


> Ya se le está haciendo la guerra muy cuesta arriba a Rusia,pasa el tiempo y cada vez avanzan menos ,pierden mucho material valioso de guerra ,Europa no para de entregar armamento a Ucrania la otan ya interviene directamente en esta guerra usando a ese pais,cada vez me queda más claro que Estados Unidos logrará su cometido de debilitar a Rusia e implantar un gobierno títere.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



9 mensajes en 8 años.
Hemos asistido a tu mensaje del año!!!      
Ale, al baul


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

La retirada rusa alrededor de Kharkov continúa, con el tiempo, los rusos se retirarán del área circundante. Más unidades libres que defienden la segunda ciudad más grande. 
**


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

Un representante de las Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales de Letonia, el capitán Janis Slajdins, ha declarado que Ucrania podría lanzar un ataque contra el puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo.

Según Slydins, "el éxito de una operación de este tipo sería una inyección de moral para Ucrania".

[...] "Hay que apoyar esta posibilidad, porque después del suministro de los países occidentales, Ucrania tiene la oportunidad de golpear este puente estratégicamente muy importante".

Y los canales TG ucranianos están impulsando activamente una especie de contador que muestra el tiempo que falta para la "caída oficial del puente de Crimea". Según este "calendario", el puente de Crimea debería "caer" el 9 de mayo a las 10 de la mañana.

El puente de Crimea es una de las instalaciones más seguras del mundo. Y cualquier intento de violar su integridad será muy costoso para Ucrania.

t.me/epoddubny/10406


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 9 mensajes en 8 años.
> Hemos asistido a tu mensaje del año!!!
> Ale, al baul



Lol es verdad


----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2022)

Esto les corroe a los ucras y a los americanos.
Les saca de quicio.


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2022)

Berik dijo:


> Ya se le está haciendo la guerra muy cuesta arriba a Rusia,pasa el tiempo y cada vez avanzan menos ,pierden mucho material valioso de guerra ,Europa no para de entregar armamento a Ucrania la otan ya interviene directamente en esta guerra usando a ese pais,cada vez me queda más claro que Estados Unidos logrará su cometido de debilitar a Rusia e implantar un gobierno títere.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



...Y al octavo año lo descongelaron y dijo algo...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Cada vez más medios ponen lo del barco, ya falta menos para que diga Rusia que han sufrido un accidente con las municiones y un cigarro mal apagado


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un representante de las Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales de Letonia, el capitán Janis Slajdins, ha declarado que Ucrania podría lanzar un ataque contra el puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo.
> 
> Según Slydins, "el éxito de una operación de este tipo sería una inyección de moral para Ucrania".
> 
> ...



Eso solo pueden volar los americanos directamente. No es alcanzable con medios ucranianos , que están replegados en Rumanía y Polonia. No hay manera de justificar con mentiras un ataque de esa entidad que no está al alcance de lo que queda de las fuerzas ucranianas .


----------



## Zhukov (6 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Están en primera línea combatiendo, me parecen muy pocas.





Harman dijo:


> *Pérdidas de la RPD en la semana del 29 de abril al 5 de mayo:*
> 
> Militar.
> 
> ...



Parecen plausibles, como son pequeñas las publican.

El esfuerzo principal lo están llevando a cabo los rusos y los de Lugansk ayudados por los Wagner en Popasnaya y los chechenos en Rubezhnoye.

Los de Donetsk han dejado de romperse la cabeza con Avdeyevka y Maryinka, y en Mariupol se limitan a vigilar Azovstal, en el frente de la estepa Zaporozhe-Donetsk tampoco atacan, sólo bombardean los rusos.

El único ataque que llevan a cabo es con los tanques de Sparta al norte de Avdeyevka

Los de Donetsk han llevado el peso de la lucha en la ofensiva de Volnovakha-Mariupol, ahora descansan.

El ratio de muertos a heridos ha mejorado de 1 a 3.5 pero sigue siendo alto, esperaría un ratio mejor de 1 a 5, indirectamente esto confirma que son datos reales.

Esta mañana estaba pensando que si las bajas ucranianas son de mil muertos, heridos y prisioneros por día, entonces las de los rusos deben ser, siendo pesimistas, de un ratio de 1 a 5 de pérdidas propias contra el enemigo, o sea unas doscientas por día. Los corresponsales del frente de Izyum dicen que por lo que ven, el ratio es mínimo 1 a 5 o más elevado.

Las bajas de Donetsk son 60 por día esa semana. Suponiendo que las de Lugansk sean similares o algo más altas, ya nos dan cien bajas, las de los rusos pues el doble porque son la mitad de la fuerza y hacen el esfuerzo principal, nos ponemos en 300 bajas al día y sería un ratio muy favorable para los ukros de 1 a 3, los hechos indican que esos datos son ciertos y si acaso, estamos infravalorando las pérdidas ucranianas.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Ya va siendo hora de desovietizar toda esa mierda de monumentos que dejó la pvta URSS en Alemania del Este.

Que saquen las gruas y las excavadoras a pasear para que esta purria neosoviética no tenga sitios donde montar sus akelarres.



> 18 de los temidos rockeros han llegado esta tarde a la capital con doce motos y un coche procedentes de Sajonia. Primero se detuvieron en el monumento a los soviéticos, en el parque Treptower, y luego rodaron hacia el Tiergarten.





¿Cómo osas cuestionar las habilisimas fintas estratégicas del jran ejercito rojo, natsi otanista?



coscorron dijo:


> Es justamente al reves, la presión Ucra en la zona pretende desviar recursos de la ofensiva principal y si siguien avanzando tendrán que prestarle atención.


----------



## Discordante (6 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A ver… Esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no es el operativo de vigilanci FLOTUS seguramente estaran sacando inteligencia del barco y su posicion. Son datos terriblemente importantes para tener una idea clara de que es lo que ocurre cuando un barco es atacado por misiles relativamente modernos. En el fondo todo son modelos por computador y pruebas con dummies o sistemas muy viejos. 

Esta es la primera guerra moderna (2 fuerzas con equipamiento relativamente nuevo) en mucho tiempo. Mucho que aprender.

Por el foro dijeron tambien que es posible que haya algun submarino de la OTAN por la zona que aprovecha para recoger "cosillas" de los pecios hundidos en el conflicto.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, ha llegado un anormal nuevo.
> 
> En las guerras a veces se pierden barcos, y hasta batallas. En cuanto al resto de tus chorradas, se denota el perdedor lacayo que siempre apuesta al que gana, esperando alguna migaja de su gloria. Para ir con los debiles hace falta mucho más coraje e ideas propias. Y si, Rusia aquí es el debil, porque Ucrania esta apoyada por todo occidente.
> 
> En cuanto alternativas ideológicas, supongo que eres tan tontaina que piensas que Putin es comunista y esas cosas....joder lee un poco antes de hacerte pasar por enterado.



Joder, hace tiempo que no entraba por aquí, el José Batallas ha convertido el hilo con sus foticos en el Hola, al final se quedará solo como Mazuste en el hilo de Venezuela.

Se te ve ansioso y no aguantas la ironía. Un consejo, antes de dormir un vasito de leche caliente y lee solo noticias buenas para Putin, o dormirás mal por la noche. Y nada de juegos de mesa como 'Hundir la flota", eso sobre todo.


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada vez más medios ponen lo del barco, ya falta menos para que diga Rusia que han sufrido un accidente con las municiones y un cigarro mal apagado



Y la fuente es la misma... los ucros. Pero, ¿es la Makarov o la Burevestnik? Que se aclaren de una vez.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

¿Dónde están los visionarios follarusos que decían que Putin iba a conquistar Ucrania en 3 días? Sólo he visto al ejército ruso hacer el ridículo desde que empezó la invasión y después decían que podían ganar a la OTAN


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si no es el operativo de vigilanci FLOTUS seguramente estaran sacando inteligencia del barco y su posicion. Son datos terriblemente importantes para tener una idea clara de que es lo que ocurre cuando un barco es atacado por misiles relativamente modernos. En el fondo todo son modelos por computador y pruebas con dummies o sistemas muy viejos.
> 
> Esta es la primera guerra moderna (2 fuerzas con equipamiento relativamente nuevo) en mucho tiempo. Mucho que aprender.
> 
> Por el foro dijeron tambien que es posible que haya algun submarino de la OTAN por la zona que aprovecha para recoger "cosillas" de los pecios hundidos en el conflicto.



De este pueden sacar algo interesante, del Moskva ya menos, que era una pieza de museo . De todos modos se acabaron las operaciones navales rusas, no sé si quieren Odesa los rusos, pero solo por tierra podrían conquistarla. Ya se pueden ir llevando al Pacífico los barcos del mar Negro salvo quizá los submarinos.


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y la fuente es la misma... los ucros. Pero, ¿es la Makarov o la Burevestnik? Que se aclaren de una vez.



Como si aparecen 50 medios; si todos dicen "segun perico el de los palotes..." es como cuando 20 periodicos citan la misma fuente de agencias.
Que ponga otra fuente a ver


----------



## Harman (6 May 2022)

La artillería rusa destruye equipos de las AFU

El bombardeo se llevó a cabo con munición de alta precisión de Krasnopol.

El fuego fue coordinado por un vehículo aéreo no tripulado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47245

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## @Durruty (6 May 2022)

*EL FAMOSO BATALLON AZOV*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa la realidad se impone, incluso falsimedia tiene que aceptarlo…


----------



## ZHU DE (6 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que misil crucero? De que habla? Y los pilotos y pasajeros del avion iban sentados arriba del misil?



Que pringao, ¿No vió el agujero de 5 metros ¡en el anillo interno del Pentágono! el "avión" atravesó cinco anillos y produjo semejante agujero, en un edificio de hormigón reforzado.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Como si aparecen 50 medios; si todos dicen "segun perico el de los palotes..." es como cuando 20 periodicos citan la misma fuente de agencias.
> Que ponga otra fuente a ver











Así es la fragata rusa Makarov que Ucrania dice haber atacado


Medios de Ucrania aseguran que el barco ha sido dañado con misiles Neptune




www.larazon.es


----------



## Seronoser (6 May 2022)

Nosotros nunca hemos tenido ningún problema.
De hecho, en muchos te abren las puertas de par en par. Ruso viajero = Mucho dinero.
Pero claro, si vas a Inglaterra o Usa, pues puedes tener problemas...igual que si entras con un pasaporte americano en Oriente Medio, Asia o Africa. Eres carne de cañón.


----------



## Remequilox (6 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si , pero estan ahí solo para que no les envuelvan. Pueden hacer una defensa elastica. Esta claro que Putin no va a por Jarkov, al menos de momento. Es tres veces Mariupol, y la guarnición lo mismo. Seria una batalla urbana brutal.



Bueno, si una gran parte de las tropas de la zona están lejos de la ciudad, "liberando" pueblos y aldeas, ya no tienes tanta batalla urbana.
@Zhukov posteaba un mapa muy chulo, de la inteligencia americana, donde reconocían que había unos 15 BTGs que no sabían donde estaban.
Los ponían en Donetsk, por ponerlos en algún lugar (cosa dudosa, dada la relativa "baja intensidad" de la acometida en esa zona). También hay quejas en medios locales de que nuevos reclutas de la milicia los envían a zona de combate sin el equipamiento adecuado.
O sea, los 15 BTGs rusos "perdidos" no están actuando desde Donetsk.

Por imaginar, haces un repliegue táctico controlado hacia el este, forzando a que el ejército ucraniano avance hacia el río Donetsk. 
Tienen la expectativa que si acometen un poco más, tendrían a tiro intentar ir hasta Kupiansk, y embolsar parcialmente Izyum, y eso es ya presa mayor. No habría embolsamiento (los rusos tienen mucho ahí, y ya están comunicados por debajo de la presa de Oskol con Lugansk).
En el mientras tanto, todo ese contingente ucraniano NO está reforzando a los machacados de Slaviansk
En la zona Jarkov estimo unos 30.000 efectivos ucranianos, de los que unos 15.000 estarían participando en la contraofensiva del Donetsk.
Si no hubiese esta contraofensiva, podrían dejar unos 20.000 bien atrincherados en Jarkov, y enviar unos 10.000 a Slaviansk.
Gracias a esta "ofensiva full", mantenida con unos 5.000 rusos en repliegue, esos 10.000 ucranianos NO van a Slaviansk.
Y debilitas las defensas urbanas de Jarkov.

Con los 15 BTGs rusos "perdidos", y algunas fuerzas más, si los tienes dispuestos y bien disimulados en el oblast de Belgorod, puedes hacer una doble envolvente a Jarkov en muy poco tiempo (si las condiciones climáticas son favorables).
La mitad del contingente de Jarkov estaría entretenido en la contraofensiva del Donetsk, y serían copados lejos de ciudades. Y con el brazo occidental, cierras Jarkov.
Aunque la ciudad es MUCHO más grande y poblada que Mariúpol, el contingente militar sería similar.
Pero bueno, esto es mera imaginación mirando mapitas y uniendo puntos dispersos.


----------



## Magick (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De este pueden sacar algo interesante, del Moskva ya menos, que era una pieza de museo . De todos modos se acabaron las operaciones navales rusas, no sé si quieren Odesa los rusos, pero solo por tierra podrían conquistarla. Ya se pueden ir llevando al Pacífico los barcos del mar Negro salvo quizá los submarinos.



Pero es que a 18 h. del supuesto ataque, que yo sepa, no hay una sola prueba de que sea cierto. Con el Moskva aparecieron en poco tiempo imágenes termicas de drones rumanos. Es posible que haya existido ataque, incluso que haya sido tocado, pero dudo que sea hundido.


----------



## pgas (6 May 2022)

madura atontao!
siempre con la misma murga ignorante y cansina y racaraca porque me toca...
no te enteras de ná, si Rusia hubiera defendido al gobierno corrupto de Yanukovitz no se hubiera podido quedar Crimea, que era el premio máximo. Todos los politicos ukros eran corruptos, incluidos los "prorrusos", unas garrapatas insaciables jugando a dos bandas como Lukasenko, que exigían una morterada de gas barato por el alquiler de Sebastopol. Asi que tal vez _puede_ que Putin hiciera lo más conveniente al dejar pudrir la situación ganando espacio y tiempo previendo una confrontación final con el todavía más corrupto occidente


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Medios turcos publican estas imágenes del Makarov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso es un Rifle antintaque Soviético de la II G.M. un poco tuneado, un PTRD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que entiendo que están usando como rifle de francotirador no? De ahí la mira.

Dudo que se dediquen a disparar con eso a blindados ucros. O a lo mejor sí, a saber.

Si te alcanzan de lleno con un solo tiro de ese cacharro te parte en dos.


----------



## Discordante (6 May 2022)

¿Alguien conoce alguna pagina que revise las ganancias de terreno en este conflicto por fechas?

Con la noticia de la liberacion de 4 pueblos al norte de Kharkiv es posible que desde la retirada del frente norte a finales de marzo Ucrania haya recuperado mas terreno del que Rusia ha logrado en ese mismo tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Medios turcos publican estas imágenes del Makarov.



Otra vez el vídeo ese que parece sacado de un videojuego...


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Ridiculo¿Tu aplicas lógica, y no hubieses invadido, yo.....tampoco, no ya por moralidad, sino por capacidad.
O usan armas nucleares o es imposible que ganen con recursos casi ilimitados.


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que entiendo que están usando como rifle de francotirador no? De ahí la mira.
> 
> Dudo que se dediquen a disparar con eso a blindados ucros. O a lo mejor sí, a saber.
> 
> Si te alcanzan de lleno con un solo tiro de ese cacharro te parte en dos.



Dependera mucho de la munición. Para blidados ligeros , camiones etc... todavia son utiles. Las armas sovieticas son inmortales.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 May 2022)

"Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos" Rusia Unida, partido del Monje es apoyado por el Partido Comunista de Rusia. ¿Contesta eso su pregunta?


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 May 2022)

El imperio global va a por todas, y una vez más va a utilizar a Europa de la mano de unas marionetas degeneradas como campo de batalla total.
Si Suecia , y sobre todo Finlandia entran en la OTAN la guerra de ucrania no le habrá servido de nada a Rusia porque al final la OTAN se plantará con una frontera extensa , todo el oeste de Finlandia hace frontera con Rusia, la puta feminazi niñata de su presidenta va a meter a Finlandia en la OTAN a no tardar.
Y a ver qué salida le queda a Rusia.
Muchos creíamos que solo se atrevían con países del tercer mundo, pues ya vemos que no, el imperio va a por Rusia como en su día fue a por Irak, y a por otros muchos países.
La diferencia es que esta vez nos podemos quemar todos, especialmente Europa.
Las generaciones que vean caer a EEUU, si es que para entonces sigue existiendo el ser humano serán de las más privilegiadas de la historia al ver desaparecer a esa nación , el mayor cáncer y peligro para la humanidad en la historia.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de RU intentaron atacar Nova Dmytrivka en el área de Izium, pero fallaron y tuvieron que retirarse.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Joder,como se caliente el hijoPutin con los polacos, y la "deslealtad" de estos últimos con el Kremlin, puede haber lío. Qué además como zona logística para la guerra y todos los apoyos que están dando, los polacos llevan dos meses muy basados contra Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Los ponían en Donetsk, por ponerlos en algún lugar (cosa dudosa, dada la relativa "baja intensidad" de la acometida en esa zona). También hay quejas en medios locales de que nuevos reclutas de la milicia los envían a zona de combate sin el equipamiento adecuado.



Eso es delictivo, me cabreo mucho cuando lo veo y pienso el los 300.000 millones que tenian en occidente en lugar de invertirlos allí. Los locales no llevaban ni cascos modernos al principio, tenian cascos de segunda linea sovieticos. Les faltan miras, y chalecos antibalas que salvan vidas. Ellos y los chechenos estan siempre en lo más duro, los chechenos is tienen un equipamiento cojonudo.

Al no haber plan politico, no hay milicias en Jerson, en Meritopol, etc.. todo el mundo esta esperando. Cualquiera se mete y luego que se retiren y te aten a la familia a una farola para torturarla. Podrian reclutar facil, 10.000, 20.000 ademas asegurandoles beneficios en la posguerra, pero es que no mueven nada. Yo simpatizo con los rusos, pero hay cosas en las que la cagan y mucho.


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si los fineses aceptan de buen grado la integración en la OTAN es que su maravilloso sistema educativo para lo único que sirve es para formar lemmings. Están viendo lo que pasa en Ucrania, cómo el gobierno hace purgas y se pasa a cuchillo a los librepensantes ¿Creen que su democracia es distinta a la ucraniana?



Marujas y doncellos del gobienno del país de los charcos.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

En 1941, despues de 64 dias, la Wermacht ya estaba llamando a las puertas de Moscú, mientras Pepón se hacia kakita en el pañal.



rejon dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los visionarios follarusos que decían que Putin iba a conquistar Ucrania en 3 días? Sólo he visto al ejército ruso hacer el ridículo desde que empezó la invasión y después decían que podían ganar a la OTAN




Son las cosas que pasan cuando invades un pais y los muy farcistah no quieren poner el culo. Que se hubieran quedado en su casa.


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El imperio global va a por todas, y una vez más va a utilizar a Europa de la mano de unas marionetas degeneradas como campo de batalla total.
> Si Suecia , y sobre todo Finlandia entran en la OTAN la guerra de ucrania no le habrá servido de nada a Rusia porque al final la OTAN se plantará con una frontera extensa , todo el oeste de Finlandia hace frontera con Rusia, la puta feminazi niñata de su presidenta va a meter a Finlandia en la OTAN a no tardar.
> Y a ver qué salida le queda a Rusia.
> Muchos creíamos que solo se atrevían con países del tercer mundo, pues ya vemos que no, el imperio va a por Rusia como en su día fue a por Irak, y a por otros muchos países.
> ...



Los anglos huelen la debilidad. Esta operación se vio al tercer dia que era debil, la parte militar era para poder negociar no para vencer en serio. Cuanto más debil se comporte Putin, más peligro correremos todos. Porque los anglos se creceran y Putin u otro pisara el acelerador.


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 May 2022)

Dicen los turcos que el estrecho de los Dardanelos está prohibido para la entrada de barcos de guerra en el Mar Negro pero no para la salida. No sé si esto lo saben los rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 May 2022)

Si se confirma lo del nuevo acierto al barco Ruso en el mar negro auguro primero alguna reacción por parte de Rusia de subida en el conflicto y segundo nuevas responsabiliodades....es evidente que la OTAN esta detrás de estos ataques.


Los medios turcos están publicando imágenes que supuestamente muestran la fragata en llamas de la Flota del Mar Negro "Almirante Makarov".


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

De las pocas Ak-105 que se han visto







otras


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Yo llevo todo el día escuchando que no es solo el Makarov. Que hay al menos dos barcos seriamente tocados.

Veremos a ver.. que tensión!!


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Cualquier noticia que se presente de la Inteligencia de EEUU/UK es casi seguro falsa.
Incluso el Pentagono tiene que dedicarse a apagar los fuegos provocativos de Washington.
Están cardiacos y locos por convertir sus fantasías en la realidad.

Además, no creo que EEUU ande buscando incorporarse a una lucha que podría no ganar, 
a pesar del trastorno de los neocons. Si EE.UU. tiene la seguridad de que puede enfrentarse
directamente a Rusia y gana, habría fabricado una razón para hacerlo. Lo que estamos viendo
es al ejército del teclado mediático, desatado en su lunática lucha con los cabales del pentágono.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 May 2022)

Punto de control del cerco industrial en Mariupol…


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El imperio global va a por todas, y una vez más va a utilizar a Europa de la mano de unas marionetas degeneradas como campo de batalla total.
> Si Suecia , y sobre todo Finlandia entran en la OTAN la guerra de ucrania no le habrá servido de nada a Rusia porque al final la OTAN se plantará con una frontera extensa , todo el oeste de Finlandia hace frontera con Rusia, la puta feminazi niñata de su presidenta va a meter a Finlandia en la OTAN a no tardar.
> Y a ver qué salida le queda a Rusia.
> Muchos creíamos que solo se atrevían con países del tercer mundo, pues ya vemos que no, el imperio va a por Rusia como en su día fue a por Irak, y a por otros muchos países.
> ...



Por eso yo sigo diciendo que una guerra nuclear es la única salida posible de Rusia, ya que la OTAN va a intentar desguazar Rusia una y otra vez: Ahora, o en los años venideros. Los anglos están lanzando un ataque suicida: O Rusia se rinde y la dividen en mil trozos, o el globo terráqueo es vaporizado.

Para mi sinceramente ya no se que es peor: Si morir rápidamente en una guerra nuclear o soportar la esclavitud de la agenda 2030, el nuevo orden mundial y el transhumanismo que nos están preparando.

Vivo en Estados Unidos y te diré que el ciudadano de a pie no tiene culpa de que les gobierne el mismísimo satanás desde hace más de cien años: El pueblo americano está continuamente bombardeado por la manipulación, los experimentos sociales y las terribles técnicas que la CIA suele aplicar a los disidentes. Son pobres ovejas llevadas al matadero mientras les dicen que les llevan a unas placenteras vacaciones y que sus amos lo hacen por su bien.

Vivir lo que podáis, ya que nos espera, o la muerte nuclear o la esclavitud total...


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (6 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cualquier noticia que se presente de la Inteligencia de EEUU/UK es casi seguro falsa.
> Incluso el Pentagono tiene que dedicarse a apagar los fuegos provocativos de Washington.
> Están cardiacos y locos por convertir sus fantasías en la realidad.
> 
> ...



Sólo vierten la verdad las fuentes de las que tú bebes.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los visionarios follarusos que decían que Putin iba a conquistar Ucrania en 3 días? Sólo he visto al ejército ruso hacer el ridículo desde que empezó la invasión y después decían que podían ganar a la OTAN



Para hacer el ridiculo le sacaron todo territorio en el mar de Azvo. Y mira que estaban atricherados y avisados del ataque.

Yo llevo escuchando que los Rusos no aguantaban dos meses de guerra y ahí los tiene sin problema ninguno.


----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

Pues como los hijos de Pvtin, que pensaban en una Bagration II en Ucrania y están recibiendo hostias como panes, con fintas y todo.


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es delictivo, me cabreo mucho cuando lo veo y pienso el los 300.000 millones que tenian ...



Algo que usted debería conocer es que es obligado en el comercio internacional
tener depositadas garantías de reservas y divisas en las instituciones financieras
que la banca dominante establece; de otro modo no podrían comerciar en todo el mundo.
Y quienes controlan esas instituciones ya sabemos quienes son.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que Mariupol está "completamente destruida"*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski,* ha asegurado que la ciudad de Mariupol está "completamente destruida" y que no le queda nada a Rusia, salvo su planta siderúrgica.

"Tienen que entender que Mariupol nunca caerá (...), ya está devastada, no quedan estructuras, todo ha sido completamente destruido", ha añadido.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 May 2022)

La artillería ucraniana está demoliendo las posiciones de las milicias seccesionistas en Donestk, cada día recuerda más a Somme. Y este destrozo en las filas rusas lo están haciendo con proyectiles de 122 mm mayoritariamente, dejen que lleguen los Excalibur M982 de 155 mm con una precisión de 5 metros a 35 kilómetros.




Más chatarra rusa de los años 60 y 70 (vehículos MT-LB y similares) destrozados por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.




Y mientras tanto los drones Bayraktar TB-2 salen a paseo por la isla de las serpientes, liquidando misiles antiaéreos y sus lanzaderas sin ninguna oposición.




Y de postre las municiones merodeadoras o drones suicidas switchblade 300 y posiblemente las más poderosas con capacidad antitanque switchblade 600 ya están en Ucrania y amenazar con provocar otra carnicería entre los rukis.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Se confirma que el video es del arma.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



De todos modos,qué pinta la primera dama en un puerto rumano ? Es como si viniera a Vigo, un poco extraño. Quizá es la coartada para un despliegue extraordinario de medios y , aprovechando, colar el ataque al barco, que quizá llevaba días aventurándose por la zona y lo tenían en el punto de mira. El presidente de USA en general ni se molesta en visitar jamás países de la categoría de Rumanía, pero ya una ciudad secundaria es aún más raro. No sé si es que las primeras damas se especializan en visitas de este tipo, que podría ser. Estas son las visitas de Bush Junior




De Obama





De Trump




Una cosa en común es que todos visitan Polonia pero viene a ser lo único que pisan del Este . A España la dejó Trump de lado gracias a la astucia de Antonio


----------



## Von Rudel (6 May 2022)

La artillería y la aviación rusa destruyen los bastiones ucranianos, asegurando la ofensiva del grupo "O" en Liman
https://web.telegram.org/z/progressive/msg-1139728061-11058:5165638303126389841

Un épico ataque "Smerch" contra un sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano S-300. 

El sistema de cohetes pesados Smerch del ejército ruso golpeó el área de despliegue de un sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania. Uno de los cohetes golpea el lanzador del complejo, lo que provoca una poderosa explosión.
https://web.telegram.org/z/progressive/msg-1139728061-11054:5165638303126389845


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

InteligenciaEmocional dijo:


> Sólo vierten la verdad las fuentes de las que tú bebes.



Yo soy mas de manantiales, fuentes originales no domesticadas...
Que usted se trague a pelo la fuente oficial no le concede el derecho
a molestar a quien no lo hace...


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Rusia al contrario que la URSS lo tiene más jodido puesto que carece del componente ideológico internacionalista. La CIA tiene dinero, pues tiene una máquina para ello (de momento) y a los rusos se les ve a la legua. Hace 40 años la URSS podía reclutar saboteadores y brigadas en caulquier parte del mundo, porque existía ese componente ideológico.
> 
> Yo solo veo 2 maneras y en las dos sale perdiendo Europa y ganando EEUU. Terrorismo yihadista y acciones contra las infraestructuras y transporte de gas y petróleo.
> 
> Porque el siguiente nivel al que están empujando a Rusia es al de hundir un buque OTAN y eso es lo que también quiere EEUU.



EEUU lo único que busca es acorralar aun más a Rusia, que haga un disparate de forma que China tenga por cojones que posicionarse y saber EEUU y sus aliados a qué atenerse. Casos:

Rusia lanza una nuke sobre Ucrania o hunde un barco de la OTAN o ataca a un país de la OTAN. China debe posicionarse:

Si China desautoriza la acción: Rusia queda totalmente aislada del panorama internacional, por lo que:
- Se cierra sobre si misma amenazando al resto del mundo con nuclearizarlos al estilo nordcoreano. Miseira, atraso y hambre para su pueblo. En unos años el sistema colapsará.​- Acepta la derrota, se retira de Ucrania y exilia a Putin a Corea del Norte.​China apoya a Rusia:
EEUU y los aliados comienzan con el desacople económico de China y a pelearse mediante guerras proxys por las "zonas de influencia" en el resto del mundo. Podría ganar cualquiera.​​La principal razón para que China no quiera esta situación es que a día de hoy puede que las probabilidades de éxito de China no lleguen al 50%, pero si esto mismo ocurre en quince años las probabilidades de éxito serían considerablemente mayores.​​


----------



## niraj (6 May 2022)

Esto ya no es un tiro en el pie. Es eutanasia asistida


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para eso tienen a Irán
> 
> Le pueden pasar un par de hipersónicos anti-buque de esos para cuando algún porta-aviones usano asome el morro por el golfo pérsico



En este tipo de cosas el problema no es tener el arma, sino quien tiene cojones a utilizarla contra EEUU.


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)




----------



## Rain dog (6 May 2022)

Sobre lo del barco, el hundimiento de los mismos, es un clásico para escalar conflictos o entrar en guerra. Maine, Lusitania, la flota-chatarra en Pearl Harbour, el incidente del Golfo de Tonkin...


----------



## arriondas (6 May 2022)

C


rejon dijo:


> Se confirma que el video es del arma.



Cantaba demasiado. Esa física, ese mástil... Lo peor que es lo medios de comunicación lo compren.


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Muchos USAnos, europeos y otros lacayos viven, todavía, con la percepción de que EE.UU. 
está militarmente en la posición que estaba inmediatamente después de la II guerra mundial.
Van a tener un despertar duro.


----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aquí la contención de daños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El COMODÍN de la LIVG es indispensable para apartar a los "sujetos capturados por el enemigo" y distanciarse de ellos.


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se confirma que el video es del arma.



Otro vidrio del arma que nos quieren colar...
Cantaban las texturas del agua y el desplazamiento de camara, pero bueno...lo que tiene huevos es que medios "serios" lo coloquen


----------



## Abstenuto (6 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce alguna pagina que revise las ganancias de terreno en este conflicto por fechas?
> 
> Con la noticia de la liberacion de 4 pueblos al norte de Kharkiv es posible que desde la retirada del frente norte a finales de marzo Ucrania haya recuperado mas terreno del que Rusia ha logrado en ese mismo tiempo.



Sólo conozco esta
Ukraine - Defense Politics Asia 

Es posible que sea algo más de terreno el recuperado en Kharkov pero el valor estratégico no es comparable. Cada avance ruso en el frente de Izyum va cerrando la pinza de un importante embolsamiento.


----------



## Von Rudel (6 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU lo único que busca es acorralar aun más a Rusia, que haga un disparate de forma que China tenga por cojones que posicionarse y saber EEUU y sus aliados a qué atenerse. Casos:
> 
> Rusia lanza una nuke sobre Ucrania o hunde un barco de la OTAN o ataca a un país de la OTAN. China debe posicionarse:
> 
> ...




Barrenas.


Ucrania no tiene capacidad de aguantar este ritmo de destrucción estrategica sino le empiezan a mandar armas de verdad y ayuda economica. La economia de Ucrania cae un 50% y cada vez mas cada día. Mientras Rusia apenas lo nota. Todo depende si la Otan va a meter dinero de verdad. Cosa que no creo que les interese. Le interesa un desgaste de Rusia y una guerra en estad dimensiones. No que escale la guerra y por ejemplo Rusia le declare la guerra total a Ucrania. Así que a los sumo 6 meses a 1 año y obligaran a Ucrania a ceder Crimea, Las republicas del Donbass y segun vaya la guerra puede que mas territorio.

China apoyara de forma timida a rusia para que esta no salga tan debilitada pero tampoco pero tampoco lo apoyara a saco porque tampoco le interesa que salga muy reforzada. Es lo que hago yo en los juegos de gran estrategia para que no se te forme alguien que en el futuro te toque los huevos.

Hasta ahora por lo que veo, Rusia esta en plan de ataques mas precisos y de desgaste del ejercito Ucraniano tras no cumplirse la arriesgada toma de Kiev. Así que estan explorando que tal esta estrategia que siguieron en Siria para saber cuanto aguantan los Ucranianos.Si van aguantando mas o menos bien los Ucranianos tal vez se pase al estado de guerra o a una destrucción estrategica no controlada de Ucrania. Con amplios bombardeos de alfombra y mas de destrucción masiva.

A ver que ocurrer


----------



## ZHU DE (6 May 2022)

Las verguenzas de los satanistas arboreos comienzas a salir a flote


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las verguenzas de los satanistas arboreos comienzas a salir a flote



No veo a la "asociación de periodistas" salir gritando contra la censura.


----------



## SanRu (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si se confirma lo del nuevo acierto al barco Ruso en el mar negro auguro primero alguna reacción por parte de Rusia de subida en el conflicto y segundo nuevas responsabiliodades....es evidente que la OTAN esta detrás de estos ataques.
> 
> 
> Los medios turcos están publicando imágenes que supuestamente muestran la fragata en llamas de la Flota del Mar Negro "Almirante Makarov".



No se, yo veo el culo de ese buque muy alto en comparación con su delantera para ser el " Almirante Makarov".


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (6 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Yo soy mas de manantiales, fuentes originales no domesticadas...
> Que usted se trague a pelo la fuente oficial no le concede el derecho
> a molestar a quien no lo hace...



¿Y cuáles son sus manantiales? Usted es un "No domesticado", tal y como se constata utilizando un ordenador, una conexión a internet y un foro occidental.


----------



## bigmaller (6 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se confirma que el video es del arma.



Lo que no quiere decir que NO haya sucedido.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Al hijoPutin nunca le hizo falta una excusa, si la necesita, se la inventa. Y los tontos que consumen su propaganda se tragan todo


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto ya no es un tiro en el pie. Es eutanasia asistida



Pues si habría respuesta: EEUU sigue comprando a Rusia, y/o Venezuela y la Guyana

Venezuela ya está produciendo un millón de B/d y en territorio reivindicado por Venezuela,
Guayana, Exxon está comenzando a sacar petroleo en la costa atlántica.
Por supuesto, contando con que Rusia les siga vendiendo y Venezuela recupere lo robado
por EEUU.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> que entiendo que están usando como rifle de francotirador no? De ahí la mira.
> 
> Dudo que se dediquen a disparar con eso a blindados ucros. O a lo mejor sí, a saber.
> 
> Si te alcanzan de lleno con un solo tiro de ese cacharro te parte en dos.



Si exacto, más que disparar a vehículos poco blindados o coches (lo que se dice antimaterial) se usan en realidad como rifles de francotirador.


----------



## NS 4 (6 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Que fue primero ? El huevo o la gallina
> El clapham sospecha que tal vez la invasion de Ucrania sea la CONSECUENCIA y no la CAUSA del conflicto con Occidente
> Hasta ahora los esfericolas daban por sentado que Occidente sanciono a Rusia porque Rusia invadio a Ucrania . Y si fuera al revez ? Y si la cosa fuera que Rusia queria desdolarizarse , pero sabia que si lo hacia seria sancionada , asi que forzo la sanciones
> La salvacion de Rusia pasa por la desdolarizacion .
> ...



Y el cambio del paradigma FIAT...con una divisa referenciada al oro...


Esto no es baladi.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

Porque los rusos se quedaron sin munición hace cinco semanas. Le hicieron esto a la tierra y ese Tanque ucraniano por tirachinas


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues si habría respuesta: EEUU sigue comprando a Rusia, y/o Venezuela y la Guyana
> 
> Venezuela ya está produciendo un millón de B/d y en territorio reivindicado por Venezuela,
> Guayana, Exxon está comenzando a sacar petroleo en la costa atlántica.
> ...



A veces parece que los anglos tuvieran una maquina del tiempo o algo así. Se tomaron muchas molestias en robar la Guayana Esequiba y mira por donde hay nada menos que 11000M de barriles ahí, que se dice pronto.


----------



## Salamandra (6 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto ya no es un tiro en el pie. Es eutanasia asistida



¿Quien tiene muchos intereses en irse de ese país que saca petróleo de donde nunca pudo sacar de un día para otro ordenadamente?. Porque muchas empresas de fracking se hundieron en 2020 y ya se dijo que no pueden reabrir sin más que esos negocios requieren mucho dinero y que lleva tiempo y después de lo sufrido en 2020 no habría bancos que subvencionaran de forma barata la aventura porque el retorno es a largo plazo.

¿Quién puede retrasar las operaciones y que tenga un papel en esta "operación especial"?

Mientras se pueda mantener el orden actual se mantendrá, es obvio.

La deuda es esclavitud, a veces, también para el tenedor de la deuda cuando la única opción es no cobrar nada jamás. Ese es el juego donde uno o dos o tres lo supieron venir y otro no lo supo entender.

Ese gaseoducto que llegará a China se pagaba en euros, muy curioso.


----------



## Apretrujillos (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Por eso yo sigo diciendo que una guerra nuclear es la única salida posible de Rusia, ya que la OTAN va a intentar desguazar Rusia una y otra vez: Ahora, o en los años venideros. Los anglos están lanzando un ataque suicida: O Rusia se rinde y la dividen en mil trozos, o el globo terráqueo es vaporizado.
> 
> Para mi sinceramente ya no se que es peor: Si morir rápidamente en una guerra nuclear o soportar la esclavitud de la agenda 2030, el nuevo orden mundial y el transhumanismo que nos están preparando.
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si te echan el guante pronto y te ponen en Guantanamo a reflexionar.


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2022)

InteligenciaEmocional dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son sus manantiales? Usted es un "No domesticado", tal y como se constata utilizando un ordenador, una conexión a internet y un foro occidental.



Fuente podrida desde luego que no. Se os huele a la legua. Pase vuestra excrecencia al ignore.


----------



## Aurkitu (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si se confirma lo del nuevo acierto al barco Ruso en el mar negro auguro primero alguna reacción por parte de Rusia de subida en el conflicto y segundo nuevas responsabiliodades....es evidente que la OTAN esta detrás de estos ataques.
> 
> 
> Los medios turcos están publicando imágenes que supuestamente muestran la fragata en llamas de la Flota del Mar Negro "Almirante Makarov".



Lo de los generales, el barco insignia, la propaganda constante, obviamente no luchan solamente contra lo que queda del ejército ucraniano y sus filobanderistas. Lo saben, lo que no sabemos nosotros es cómo, cuándo y dónde Rusia responderá. Parece que EE.UU, realmente, necesita una escalada a una tercera. Y Europa preparando el culo y poniendo la cama de nuevo.


----------



## Peineto (6 May 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Pues a ver si te echan el guante pronto y te ponen en Guantanamo a reflexionar.



Bonbita avatar y muy descriptivo. A tomar por culo al igore.


----------



## Apretrujillos (6 May 2022)

Que delicia leer a las putinitas llorar. Acabaran pidiendo una tregua.

Rusia a su PUTA CASA DERROTADA


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

InteligenciaEmocional dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son sus manantiales? Usted es un "No domesticado", tal y como se constata utilizando un ordenador, una conexión a internet y un foro occidental.



Se olvida de la pieza imprescindible, míster. Que parece ser usted se ha desecho de tal: el cerebro...
con todos sus complementos: preguntas, contrastes, lectura, historia, observación y comunicación... 
Mucha comunicación y cero televisión, cero jólivu, cero zascandileo... Y un poquito de sal.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

Haciéndome una idea, ahora las republicas y Rusia están luchando contra el grueso del ejercito ucraniano, además es una zona que los ucranianos han fortificado de cara a atacar a las republicas durante 8 años.

¿Qué debe haber ahí en % de tropas? A ojo de buen cubero pondría un 60% o un 70% de las tropas disponibles por Ucrania, todas concentradas, si son derrotadas a Ucrania solo le quedaran un 30% de tropas, supongo que un 10% o más estarán en Odessa, el resto diseminadas por toda Ucrania, creo que poco podrán hacer por muchas armas que les den.

La clave esta en Donbass, la "desmilitarización" de esa zona implica la derrota técnica de Ucrania, con una Odessa susceptible a quedar aislada de Kiev y con una capital sin recursos humanos, ni para luchar, ni para trabajar.


----------



## Salamandra (6 May 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Lo de los generales, el barco insignia, la propaganda constante, obviamente no luchan solamente contra lo que queda del ejército ucraniano y sus filobanderistas. Lo saben, lo que no sabemos nosotros es cómo, cuándo y dónde Rusia responderá. Parece que EE.UU, realmente, necesita una escalada a una tercera. Y Europa preparando el culo y poniendo la cama de nuevo.



Si no escala preveo un declive hacia abajo de cierta moneda mientras otros se deshacen de la misma ordenadamente.

Europa se llena de deuda de una vez y para los siglos pero otros están abocados hacia una depredación al ritmo que le interese al acreedor. La deuda siempre crea esclavos y la impresora era la excepción pero si los acreedores pretenden sacar rédito irán retirando la deuda poquito a poco.

Lo que no está claro es que ocurre con el deudor. En cuanto se desmonte el conflicto en Europa está claro que se traslada a a Asia. Así que la alianza está clara y también los términos de una hopotética ayuda de terceros supuestamente neutrales.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

*La región de Kherson ya es parte integral de la "gran familia" de la Federación Rusa: el jefe de la administración regional.*


Los voluntarios distribuyen cintas de San Jorge a los residentes de Mariupol.
Los sumerios dirán que estos son actores, no residentes. Y el video no es Mariupol, sino una especie de Tyumen.


Consecuencias de otro bombardeo de Izyum
Después de un ataque en racimo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra edificios residenciales, murieron civiles.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Haciéndome una idea, ahora las republicas y Rusia están luchando contra el grueso del ejercito ucraniano, además es una zona que los ucranianos han fortificado de cara a atacar a las republicas durante 8 años.
> 
> ¿Qué debe haber ahí en % de tropas? A ojo de buen cubero pondría un 60% o un 70% de las tropas disponibles por Ucrania, todas concentradas, si son derrotadas a Ucrania solo le quedaran un 30% de tropas, supongo que un 10% o más estarán en Odessa, el resto diseminadas por toda Ucrania, creo que poco podrán hacer por muchas armas que les den.
> 
> La clave esta en Donbass, la "desmilitarización" de esa zona implica la derrota técnica de Ucrania, con una Odessa susceptible a quedar aislada de Kiev y con una capital sin recursos humanos, ni para luchar, ni para trabajar.



Trabajar no les hace falta, que ya Zelensky ha pedido pasta para paguitear a toda la población.


----------



## The_unknown (6 May 2022)

Putin eres un pringado, tu ejercito da risa, me esperaba mas de ti.

Ya puedes poner a alguien inteligente al mando, llamar a los reservistas y poner las fabricas a producir. 

Putin ten huevos.


----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Leí hasta lo de que los rusos no controlan el espacio aéreo.
> Otro analista premium albaceteño; con un nick creado después de empezar la operación militar.
> Vamos que es uno de esos multis ignorados por todos desde hace semanas
> 
> Ale, multi al baúl del olvido perpetuo.



@Seronoser ese "usuario" y esa "imagen" es muy parecida a otra de este foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 May 2022)

El enculamiento nazi durante 5 años los dejó de medio lao...


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Putin insinúa una guerra nuclear mostrando un avión del "día del juicio final" en el desfile.*

El desfile anual del Día de la Victoria del 9 de mayo en Rusia incluirá un vuelo del avión de comando y control Il-80 "día del juicio final", que transportaría a los altos mandos de Rusia en caso de una guerra nuclear, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, citado por Reuters. El avión participará en un desfile del Día de la Victoria por primera vez desde 2010. El desfile también contará con cazas supersónicos y bombarderos estratégicos Tu-160.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## ccartech (6 May 2022)

Europa tendrá que asumir eso. Mujica dice que Europa repite los errores del pasado en la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## pemebe (6 May 2022)

*Para los que dicen que Occidente no malmete entre Ucrania y Rusia*: FUENTE UCRA: Negociaciones.

Los puntos de los acuerdos planteados por Medinsky después de la reunión de Estambul son efectivamente ciertos.

"Limpiamos todas las tonterías sobre la "desnazificación", la "desmilitarización", la lengua rusa y demás. Allí constatamos que Ucrania no estaba dispuesta a entrar en la OTAN a cambio de unas garantías de seguridad duras y claras. Se preparó un marco para el acuerdo.

Tan pronto como los negociadores ucranianos y Abramovich/Medinsky, tras el resultado de Estambul, habían acordado la estructura de un posible acuerdo futuro en términos generales, el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, apareció en Kiev casi sin previo aviso.

"Johnson trajo a Kiev dos sencillos mensajes. *El primero es que Putin es un criminal de guerra; hay que presionarle, no negociar con él.* Y el segundo es que, *aunque Ucrania esté dispuesta a firmar algunos acuerdos sobre garantías con Putin, él no lo está.* Podemos firmar [un acuerdo] con ustedes [Ucrania], pero no con él. En cualquier caso, él va a fastidiar a todo el mundo", es como uno de los colaboradores cercanos a Zelenskyy resumió la esencia de la visita de Johnson.

Tres días después de que Johnson, ahora feliz propietario de un gallo de Vasylkiv, volara de vuelta a la brumosa Albión, Putin hizo público que las conversaciones con Ucrania "habían llegado a un punto muerto".

"Llegamos a un cierto nivel de acuerdo en Estambul, que era que las garantías de seguridad para Ucrania... no se extenderían al territorio de Crimea, Sebastopol y Donbás... Ahora las garantías de seguridad son una cosa, y la cuestión de la regulación de las relaciones con Crimea, Sebastopol y Donbás queda fuera de estos acuerdos", dijo Putin.

Rusia quiere que todo esté en un solo documento, y la gente dice: 'Lo siento, ya vimos lo que pasó en Bucha, las circunstancias están cambiando'", transmitió Zelenskyy el mensaje de Johnson a Putin.

Después de eso, *el proceso de negociación bilateral quedó en suspenso.*

Y, lo que es más importante, Ucrania ha tenido que entender por sí misma la respuesta a la fatídica pregunta: *¿hasta qué punto está Occidente dispuesto a acompañar a Ucrania en la confrontación con Rusia?

¿No acabará Ucrania siendo engañada y destruida, quedando frente al furioso Kremlin?*

De la respuesta a esta pregunta depende también el futuro de las negociaciones, la guerra y la historia de la Europa del siglo XXI.

*Todo metido en este articulo muy pro-ucra.*









From Zelenskyy’s “surrender” to Putin’s surrender: how the negotiations with Russia are going


The peace talks with Russia are the story of how Ukraine has gone from despair to realising its own strength and its circle of true allies over 70 days of full-scale war.




www.pravda.com.ua





Vladimir Putin tenía que conquistar Ucrania en 72 horas. Ucrania sólo tenía una opción: rendirse.
Para quienes duden de su veracidad, conviene aclarar que fueron nuestros socios de Occidente, y no el Kremlin, quienes informaron de este escenario a Kiev y a Zelenskyy.
La primera fase del plan de Putin fracasó, y la guerra relámpago del "segundo ejército más grande del mundo" fracasó. Pero el presidente de Rusia seguía creyendo que tenía suficiente fuerza para obligar a Ucrania a rendirse durante las conversaciones.
"Nuestra delegación acudió a la primera reunión del 28 de febrero con instrucciones que decían claramente que Rusia debía volver a las fronteras del 23 de febrero, es decir, ninguna nueva ocupación, retirada de tropas, etc."
La brecha moral, la brecha de valores, entre Putin y el resto del mundo es tan grande que ni siquiera el Kremlin tiene una mesa de negociación lo suficientemente larga para cubrirla.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Si ya hasta Forbes oficial ha publicado la noticia del buque, que suelen ser bastante fiables.

Rusia no lo ha confirmado pero tampoco lo ha desmentido que es lo más curioso. Solo han dicho “no tenemos noticias de eso” como haciéndose los suecos. Ellos sí saben seguro que está el buque sano y salvo que con una llamada lo saben, lo hubiesen desmentido o sacado de alguna forma.

Lo único que falta que USA lo confirme, que si es cierto y todavía no ha podido confirmarlo después de mil vueltas por el Mar, es que igual se ha transformado en un Submarino.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/michael...black-sea/amp/


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El enculamiento nazi durante 5 años los dejó de medio lao...



Joder, si es que me da la sensación que Europa está pidiendo a gritos cinco docenas de Topoles.


----------



## circodelia2 (6 May 2022)

The_unknown dijo:


> Putin eres un pringado, tu ejercito da risa, me esperaba mas de ti.
> 
> Ya puedes poner a alguien inteligente al mando, llamar a los reservistas y poner las fabricas a producir.
> 
> Putin ten huevos.




Se lo han puesto muy dificil y no contempló lo que podía suceder, que usaran a la población de escudos humanos y que la OTAN este tan tan implicada. 
....


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

Cuenta Pro Rusa.
Lo de los alrededores de Jarkov cada vez se parece mas a lo de Kiev

"La retirada rusa alrededor de Kharkov continúa, con el tiempo, los rusos se retirarán del área circundante. Más unidades libres que defienden la segunda ciudad más grande."


----------



## chapuzator (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Se lo han puesto muy dificil y no contempló lo que podía suceder, que usaran a la población de escudos humanos y que la OTAN este tan tan implicada.
> ....



Yo creo que Putin conoce a la OTAN de sobra. Joder, si son los de la operación Gladio, los 500.000 niños muertos de Irak y los que armaron al ISIS.
La OTAN es capaz de cualquier barbaridad satanista: Son la mayor organización criminal y terrorista de la historia.









Los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN: la Operación Gladio


El 2 de agosto de 1990, el entonces presidente de Italia, Giulio Andreotti, reconoció ante el Senado italiano la existencia de una red de ejércitos




elordenmundial.com


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que Putin conoce a la OTAN de sobra. Joder, si son los de la operación Gladio, los 500.000 niños muertos de Irak y los que armaron al ISIS.
> La OTAN es capaz de cualquier barbaridad satanista: Son la mayor organización criminal y terrorista de la historia.
> 
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo de lo de Bolonia, es una de esas imágenes de la infancia que no se te borran.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (6 May 2022)

Y esto fue ayer justo antes de la fragata Makarov.


Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derriban tres aviones militares y 14 drones en Ucrania









Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derriban tres aviones militares y 14 drones en Ucrania


Durante la última jornada de operaciones militares en Ucrania también fueron interceptados dos proyectiles de lanzacohete múltiple Smerch, informó el vocero del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.




actualidad-rt.com


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

No se ya,con el Moskva a estas alturas ya teníamos 3 excusas diferentes de Rusia (que estaba bien, que lo estaban remolcando a Sebastopol, que hay un incendio porque alguien estaba fumando) y confirmación de EEUU de que algo le estaba pasando al barco.

Ahora no estamos teniendo ni excusas de Rusia ni explicaciones de EEUU.


----------



## raptors (6 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Asistencia que se brinda a Ucrania por parte de nuestros socios:
> 
> El servicio de prensa del gobierno finlandés: Finlandia proporcionará a Ucrania armas adicionales.
> 
> ...





*De donde salio esa pinche mania* de decir _"oligarca"_ a los empresarios ricos de rusia...?? no veo que cualquier otro empresario de cualquier otro país le digan "oligarca"... 

Nomas para que se vea el nivel de "adiestramiento" de los medios occidentales hacia la población borrega...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania, Hamburgo Intercambio de disparos entre dos grupos de migrantes.
> 
> Varias personas sufrieron heridas de bala y de arma blanca. Hay varias muertes. Se dice que entre 80 y 100 personas estaban involucradas.
> 
> ...



Seguro que los vecinos escucharon clarito, lo de Allahu Akbar !!!.


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Se lo han puesto muy dificil y no contempló lo que podía suceder, que usaran a la población de escudos humanos y que la OTAN este tan tan implicada.
> ....



Putin penso que dando un golpe de efecto , occidente negociaria. Pero occidente sabe cual su debilidad, no puede movilizar todo sin cambiar el pais y el tio no quiere cambiarlo. De hecho ha luchado siempre por ser un socio, lo que ocurre es que no hay cabida para socios en el esquema anglo.

Si Putin moviliza en serio el pais, posiblemente perderia las riendas del proceso. Solo puenden ganar cortando lazos con occidente, nacionalizando a saco, y poniendo en marcha comunismo de guerra. Una vez que empiecen no hay vuelta atras, de hecho Putin ya empezo el proceso solo que el creia que al negociar ...lo podria parar. Ahora esta pensando que cojones hace, le queda la esperanza que con esfuerzo y de forma lenta su gente capture el Donbas y dejarlo ahí. Eso tampoco se lo van a permitir, pero bueno ya se dara cuenta.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Desde principios de año el Nasdaq americano se ha descojonado un 25.5%. Esto ya huele a una caída histórica ( y llevamos solo cinco meses). Os digo que a final de año ha caído un 80%.

Yo creo que Biden es un agente secreto de Putin: La inflación fuera de control, la bolsa destruida, recesión de un 4% desde enero, la gasolina a precios históricos, la delincuencia disparada, los tipos de interés subiendo, el país apunto de entrar en una guerra nuclear, La india y Arabia Saudí comprando y vendiendo en Yuanes.... seis meses más y Biden convierte a Estados Unidos en somalia...


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seguro que los vecinos escucharon clarito, lo de Allahu Akbar !!!.



Qué disfruten lo Otanizado!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *De donde salio esa pinche mania* de decir _"oligarca"_ a los empresarios ricos de rusia...?? no veo que cualquier otro empresario de cualquier otro país le digan "oligarca"...
> 
> Nomas para que se vea el nivel de "adiestramiento" de los medios occidentales hacia la población borrega...



Llevan dos años llamándoles rebaño…


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me acuerdo de lo de Bolonia, es una de esas imágenes de la infancia que no se te borran.



85 personas inocentes muertas simplemente para tratar de convencer a la gente para que no votaran al partido comunista...

Pero ojito, eh, que hay muchas voces que dicen que lo del 11M también fue la OTAN para darle más impulso y justificación a la "Guerra contra el terrorismo de Bush".

El periodista español que escribió un libro sobre este tema palmó de forma "repentina" al poco tiempo.

Pero oye: *¡Qué seguridad da vivir en el lado de "los buenos"!*


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)

¿Cuanto tardaremos en ver al mano suelta, calladito e hiperventilando?

Y eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*EEUU niega que ofreciera inteligencia a Ucrania para atacar el buque Moskva.*
El Gobierno de Estados Unidos aseguró este viernes que no ofreció información de inteligencia "específica" a las fuerzas ucranianas para que atacaran el buque insignia de la Flota rusa en el mar Negro, el Moskva.

De esta forma la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono reaccionaban a las informaciones aparecidas el jueves en medios de comunicación que apuntaban que Washington suministró datos de inteligencia para ayudar a *Ucrania* a hundir a mediados de abril el crucero con misiles.

El canal CNN y el diario The Washington Post señalaron el jueves, citando fuentes gubernamentales estadounidenses, que EEUU no tuvo "aviso previo" de que Kiev fuera a atacar ese emblemático navío ruso, aunque afirmaron que Washington "comparte información" marítima con *Ucrania*.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuando sepamos la posición de este segundo barco hundido (porque parece que se da ta por hecho) veremos, pero parece que andan tanteando el terreno como se hacía hace siglo y medio, mandando un barco en descubierta a ver qué pasa.



Si lo de este segundo buque se confirma, los otanicos iran a por el tercero el lunes dia 9.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*Las empresas tecnológicas chinas están reduciendo silenciosamente sus negocios en Rusia.*

El Wall Street Journal informó de que las empresas tecnológicas chinas están siendo presionadas por las sanciones de Estados Unidos y los proveedores para que reduzcan sus negocios en Rusia sin hacer anuncios oficiales. The Wall Street Journal (WSJ) informa, citando a varias fuentes conocedoras, que Lenovo Group y Xiaomi están entre esas empresas.

Las fuentes de la publicación afirman que Lenovo dejó de suministrar a Rusia poco después del inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania, pero todavía hay algunas existencias de productos del fabricante en Rusia.
Xiaomi, dijeron las fuentes, ha reducido las entregas de sus productos, y en las últimas semanas supuestamente no ha habido ninguna entrega.

Según el gobierno chino, las exportaciones chinas a Rusia en su conjunto cayeron un 27% en marzo respecto a febrero. Las exportaciones de productos tecnológicos se redujeron de forma especialmente acusada. Por ejemplo, los envíos de portátiles cayeron más de un 40%, los smartphones dos tercios y las estaciones base un 98%.

Como señala el WSJ, esto se debe no sólo al severo bloqueo en Shangai, desde donde se exportan la mayoría de los productos chinos, sino también a las sanciones a gran escala impuestas por Estados Unidos y sus aliados a Rusia por la situación en Ucrania.

Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos ha amenazado con castigar a las empresas chinas que violen las restricciones impuestas a Rusia. Según el WSJ, que cita fuentes bien informadas, los principales fabricantes de microprocesadores estadounidenses que suministran sus productos a empresas chinas están presionando a sus clientes para que no violen las normas y se aseguren de que los microprocesadores estadounidenses no se importen a Rusia en productos chinos. Al menos un proveedor estadounidense envió una carta a todos sus clientes en marzo exigiendo el cumplimiento de las restricciones, dijeron las fuentes al WSJ.



Al parecer, estas amenazas están surtiendo efecto, aunque el Ministerio de Comercio de China instó en abril a las empresas chinas a "no ceder a la presión externa" y a no seguir lo que las autoridades chinas consideran sanciones injustificadas.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinese...ia-11651845795


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Sarkozy es un agente de la CIA (esto está más que demostrado). Además, fue el que volvió a meter a Francia en el aparato militar de la OTAN.
Europa está trufada de agentes de la CIA en todos los estamentos de todos los países.


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nuevas imágenes del francotirador Inglés apodado "Camaleón" con su ayudante personal
> 
> Con un ojo apunta y con el otro dispara!!



Parece mulato, hindu o pakistani, el ejercito britanico esta lleno de moros !!!.


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La verdad es que no entiendo porque cojones Rusia se esfuerza tanto: La ONU es otra organización controlada por la OTAN. Da igual las pruebas que presente, les van a decir que son falsas.

No entiendo porque Rusia ya no se ha largado de la ONU (al igual que China).


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

La 25ª Brigada Sicheslav Separada destruyó otro URAL ruso con municiones.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los camiones de combustible circularán ahora entre Ucrania y Polonia sin necesidad de permisos especiales - Ministerio de Infraestructuras ucraniano.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5627



Los estacionamientos con camiones cisterna ucranianos, seran el proximo objetivo de los rusos...

PD- Las cisternas de Erdogan, con petroleo sirio robado, fueron un buen entrenamiento.


----------



## ATDTn (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo porque cojones Rusia se esfuerza tanto: La ONU es otra organización controlada por la OTAN. Da igual las pruebas que presente, les van a decir que son falsas.
> 
> No entiendo porque Rusia ya no se ha largado de la ONU (al igual que China).



Eso sería mala prensa... están allí porque hay que estar.
La ONU solo va contra países que no tienen amigos poderosos


----------



## pemebe (6 May 2022)

The situation in Ukraine - UN Security Council Arria-formula meeting organized by the Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation


The Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation will hold an informal meeting of the UN Security Council on "Systematic and mass grave violations of the international humanitarian law as well as other war crimes committed by the Ukrainian military personnel and militia and discovered in the...




media.un.org





No intenteis buscarlo en youtube. Todos los que pusieron la reunion de ayer, no han colgado la de hoy (o al menos yo no lo he localizado).
Espero que la ONU si lo suba a su canal de youtube (Y que Youtube no se lo censure)


----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues mira, yo antes solía ir a comer un par de veces a mes al restaurante que este pájaro tiene en Nueva York con Ferrán Adría de socio (Little Spain).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que hace SIEMPRE daño de verdad es el DINERO, no las QUEJAS por las RRSS.


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

No solo no nos beneficia, sino que nos perjudica un montón. El problema es que la OTAN no es una opción, es una imposición.
Hasta que no tengáis claro que Europa es un continente completamente ocupado desde 1945 no comprenderéis la geopolítica que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si se confirma lo del nuevo acierto al barco Ruso en el mar negro auguro primero alguna reacción por parte de Rusia de subida en el conflicto y segundo nuevas responsabiliodades....es evidente que la OTAN esta detrás de estos ataques.
> 
> 
> Los medios turcos están publicando imágenes que supuestamente muestran la fragata en llamas de la Flota del Mar Negro "Almirante Makarov".



El lunes los otanicos tienen algo preparado, eso de que en la television ucraniana esten avisando que destruiran el carisimo puente de Crimea con el continente.

PD- Los que se quejan de inactividad rusa, que se preparen, viene una escalada en las hostilidades, embajadas en Kiev vuelven a cerrar...


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)

*Wali reaparece en Canadá*

_Dos meses después de responder a la llamada del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, el francotirador Wali está de vuelta en Quebec, ileso, aunque casi se deja la piel allí "varias veces". Pero la mayoría de los combatientes extranjeros que fueron a Ucrania como él regresaron amargamente decepcionados, sumidos en la niebla de la guerra sin siquiera estar en el frente una vez.

"Tengo la suerte de seguir vivo, estuvo muy cerca", dice el ex soldado del Royal 22e Régiment, en una entrevista con La Presse en su casa en el área metropolitana de Montreal. 

Su última misión en la región de Donbass, como parte de una unidad ucraniana que apoyaba a soldados reclutados, de alguna manera precipitó su regreso. En la madrugada, cuando acababa de tomar posición cerca de una trinchera expuesta al fuego de los tanques rusos, dos de los reclutas salieron de su manta para fumar un cigarrillo. "Les dije que no se expusieran así, pero no me escucharon", dice Wali. Un disparo de proyectil "muy preciso" de un tanque ruso explotó junto a ellos. La escena descrita por el francotirador es congelar la sangre. "Explotó sólido. Vi pasar la metralla como láseres. Mi cuerpo se tensó. Ya no podía escuchar nada, inmediatamente tuve dolor de cabeza. Fue realmente violento. » _

Entrevista completa en:

_ Regreso del francotirador Wali | "La guerra es una terrible decepción| La Prensa (lapresse.ca) _


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

*Ocho muertos y 13 desaparecidos por una explosión en un hotel de lujo de La Habana*
Una fuga de gas en la cocina causa el estallido en el edificio, que estaba vacío porque *se iba a inaugurar el próximo día 10...*

VAYA! NO ME LO EJPERABA! Una explosión en un aliado de Rusia... y curiosamente en el sector turístico (el más importante de Cuba) y en el de lujo (el que más pasta da).

Vivimos tiempos de casualidades muy extrañas....


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)

Globalista de mierda at work


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

Rusia es una potencia continental, no necesita una armada ofensiva, para intimidar y extorsionar (como hacen los usanos).


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El lunes los otanicos tienen algo preparado, eso de que en la television ucraniana esten avisando que destruiran el carisimo puente de Crimea con el continente.
> 
> PD- Los que se quejan de inactividad rusa, que se preparen, viene una escalada en las hostilidades, embajadas en Kiev vuelven a cerrar...



Van a calzón quitado: La idea de la OTAN es entrar en guerra con Rusia y cruzar los deditos para que no escale a nuclear.
Yo vivo en Nueva York y ya tengo un billetito de avión reservado para cuando la fiesta empiece poder salir por patas de aquí.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 May 2022)

*¿Es la de Ucrania una guerra por delegación de Estados Unidos contra Rusia?*


A primera vista, parece que Rusia está en guerra con Ucrania. Pero el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dice que en realidad es Estados Unidos el que está en guerra contra Rusia y que simplemente está delegando en Ucrania para llevar a cabo esa guerra. Por tanto, lo que Putin quiere decir es que, si que Estados Unidos está en guerra contra Rusia, la posibilidad de una guerra nuclear sigue aumentando con cada día que pasa.

Esto plantea una pregunta importante para el pueblo estadounidense, una que la prensa generalista de Estados Unidos se resiste a realizar: ¿Es cierta la acusación de Putin? ¿Están los funcionarios estadounidenses utilizando a Ucrania para debilitar o incluso destruir a Rusia sin participar directamente en una guerra contra este país?

Ciertamente, no sería la primera vez que las instituciones de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos utilizara un ejército delegado para intentar disfrazar su papel en una guerra contra un régimen extranjero. Recordemos el uso por parte de las autoridades de EE.UU. de un ejército externo para atacar e invadir Cuba. Para disfrazar el hecho de que era Estados Unidos el que estaba librando una guerra de agresión contra Cuba, las autoridades estadounidenses utilizaron un ejército formado por exiliados cubanos para llevar a cabo la invasión.

Aunque dicho ejército había sido entrenado y armado por los organismos de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, los funcionarios estadounidenses podían negar que su país estuviera en guerra contra Cuba, a pesar de que ese era el caso. Esa es la función de un ejército delegado.

Si situamos la guerra de Ucrania dentro de un contexto histórico más amplio, hay pruebas considerables de que la acusación de Putin es válida y que las autoridades de EE.UU. están haciendo con Ucrania lo mismo que hicieron con su ejército delegado en la Bahía de Cochinos.
A lo largo de la Guerra Fría, la administración estadounidense se dejó llevar por una animadversión extrema contra Rusia, contra los soviéticos, contra los comunistas y contra Cuba, una animadversión que en realidad nunca desapareció y se ha ido trasmitiendo a cada generación sucesiva de generales del Pentágono y funcionarios de la CIA.

Esa es la razón por la que Estados Unidos mantiene su brutal embargo económico contra Cuba, que no pretende sino el empobrecimiento y la muerte del pueblo cubano, con el fin de promover el cambio de régimen en la isla.
No tenía por qué ser así. Después de la revolución cubana, la administración estadounidense podría haber dejado a Cuba en paz y no haber impuesto un embargo económico a la isla. Podrían haber dejado que los estadounidenses siguieran viajando a Cuba y comerciando con el pueblo cubano.

Además, la administración de EE.UU. podría haber levantado el embargo cuando se produjo el ostensible final de la Guerra Fría. A fin de cuentas, ¿por qué continuar con él si la Guerra Fría supuestamente había terminado? La razón era que la extrema animadversión anticubana y anticomunista era tan poderosa dentro del _establishment_ de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos que sus funcionarios sentían el impulso irrefrenable de seguir tratando de destruir a Cuba.

No ha sido diferente con Rusia, que era el principal miembro de la Unión Soviética. Tras derrotar a la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a los estadounidenses se les dijo que, lamentablemente, no podían relajarse. Les informaron de que Estados Unidos se enfrentaba ahora a un nuevo enemigo oficial, posiblemente más peligroso que la Alemania nazi. Ese nuevo enemigo era doble: el comunismo ateo y la Unión Soviética. Se decía que una conspiración comunista internacional con sede en Moscú pretendía apoderarse del mundo. A menos que Estados Unidos actuara para detener esta conspiración, dicho país y el resto del mundo terminarían volviéndose Rojos.

Así es como el gobierno federal pasó a convertirse en un Estado de seguridad nacional, representado por el Pentágono, el vasto complejo militar-industrial, un imperio de bases militares nacionales y extranjeras, la CIA y la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional, la NSA, todo lo cual era nuevo para el estilo de vida estadounidense. También así es como aplicamos la cada vez mayor generosidad de los contribuyentes al pago del establecimiento de la seguridad nacional y su ejército cada vez mayor de contratistas de «defensa». También es la razón por la que ahora vivimos bajo un gobierno con poderes omnipotentes, no revisables, del lado oscuro, de tipo comunista-totalitario, como son el asesinato patrocinado por el Estado, el secuestro, la tortura, la detención indefinida, la vigilancia secreta masiva, los golpes de Estado, las operaciones de cambio de régimen, las sanciones, los embargos y las alianzas con regímenes dictatoriales extremos.

También es así como conseguimos la OTAN, una alianza militar burocrática cuyo propósito ostensible era proteger a Europa Occidental de un ataque de la Unión Soviética.

No importaba que los soviéticos nunca tuvieran la intención de iniciar una guerra contra Europa Occidental, lo que inevitablemente habría implicado a Estados Unidos, una nación con armas nucleares que había mostrado su disposición a emplearlas contra ciudades con población civil. 

No importaba que la Unión Soviética hubiera sufrido una devastación casi total en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, dejándola sin base industrial para librar otra gran guerra. Y no importaba que la Unión Soviética hubiera sido socia y aliada de Estados Unidos durante esa misma guerra.

Todo eso no importaba. Lo que importaba era la extrema animadversión antirrusa, anticomunista y antisoviética que ahora movía al gobierno de Estados Unidos. Cualquiera que no se sumara a esta animadversión era considerado una grave amenaza para la seguridad nacional.

detallo en mi nuevo libro _An Encounter with Evil: The Abraham Zapruder Story_, hubo un hombre que se desvinculó de esta animadversión extrema contra Rusia, el comunismo, la Unión Soviética y Cuba. Ese hombre fue el presidente John F. Kennedy, que decidió poner fin a ello y llevar a Estados Unidos en una dirección diferente, que estableciera una relación pacífica y amistosa con Rusia, la Unión Soviética, Cuba y el resto del mundo comunista.

No hace falta decir que esa visión totalmente diferente de Kennedy para Estados Unidos no sentó bien al _establishment_ de seguridad nacional. Después de su asesinato, Estados Unidos volvió a la senda de una animadversión extrema contra Rusia, los soviéticos y los comunistas, contra Cuba y contra Vietnam del Norte.

Cuando la Unión Soviética se retiró inesperadamente de Alemania Oriental y Europa Oriental, y se desmanteló en 1991, todos pensaron que era el fin de la Guerra Fría. En ese momento, lo lógico habría sido desmantelar la OTAN, dado que su misión manifiesta había perdido relevancia.
Pero lo que casi nadie pudo entonces prever era que la extrema obsesión antirrusa, antisoviética y anticomunista que había impulsado al Pentágono, la CIA y la NSA durante 45 años no iba a desaparecer de repente. Sino que, por el contrario, continuaría siendo una fuerza motriz para las autoridades de la seguridad nacional.

Ello quedó claramente de manifiesto con la continuación del brutal embargo económico contra el pueblo cubano. Pero también por la decisión de mantener la existencia de la OTAN e, incluso peor, de comenzar a utilizarla para absorber a los antiguos miembros de la Unión Soviética, lo que permitiría al Pentágono instalar sus misiles nucleares cada vez más cerca de la frontera rusa.

Durante los últimos 25 años, las autoridades rusas se han opuesto a esta expansión de la OTAN, al igual que las autoridades estadounidenses se opusieron cuando la Unión Soviética instaló misiles nucleares en Cuba en 1962. La administración estadounidense ignoró esas objeciones de forma consciente, deliberada e intencionada. Hizo exactamente lo contrario: continuó absorbiendo países de Europa del Este para acercar cada vez más sus misiles nucleares a la frontera con Rusia.

A pesar de las declaraciones públicas, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, sino con el deseo de Estados Unidos de integrar Ucrania en la OTAN, un viejo dinosaurio de la Guerra Fría que podría -y debería- haber desaparecido cuando la Unión Soviética se desmanteló voluntariamente.

Desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania, los funcionarios estadounidenses, desde el presidente Biden hacia abajo, han cometido varios deslices freudianos en relación con el conflicto, como afirmar que su objetivo era destituir a Putin del poder, juzgarlo como criminal de guerra, debilitar y degradar al ejército ruso, especialmente matando a un gran número de tropas rusas, destruir la economía rusa y empobrecer al pueblo ruso con un conjunto extremo de sanciones económicas.

Vale la pena señalar, por supuesto, que la crisis de Ucrania ha hecho que las invasiones del Pentágono y la CIA y las guerras de agresión contra Afganistán e Irak caigan en un agujero negro de la memoria para la prensa generalista de Estados Unidos, al mismo tiempo que contribuye a seguir inundando las arcas de los organismos de seguridad nacional con dinero de los contribuyentes.

Todo esto pone claramente de manifiesto que la extrema animadversión antirrusa, antisoviética, anticomunista y anticubana que promovió el establecimiento de los organismos de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos durante la Guerra Fría nunca desapareció. Está claro que sigue impulsando a la actual generación de generales y funcionarios de la CIA, como vemos no sólo con Cuba sino también con Rusia.

Por lo tanto, la pregunta que debemos hacernos surge de manera natural: ¿Está Putin en lo cierto? ¿Están el Pentágono y la CIA haciendo lo mismo que hicieron en 1962 contra Cuba? ¿Les mueve su extrema animadversión a Rusia a librar una guerra contra ese país mediante el uso de un ejército delegado, entrenado y armado por Estados Unidos? ¿Y están los estadounidenses dispuestos a aceptar las consecuencias altamente peligrosas de tal decisión de política exterior?


----------



## ATDTn (6 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tardaremos en ver al mano suelta, calladito e hiperventilando?
> 
> Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Ostian a los prisioneros y lo graban
Lo tienen todo de gilis y todas las papeletas


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 May 2022)

No preguntes en qué nos beneficia a nosotros, los de a pie. Pregunta en qué beneficia a nuestros desgobernantes.


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Si se confirma lo del nuevo acierto al barco Ruso en el mar negro auguro primero alguna reacción por parte de Rusia de subida en el conflicto y segundo nuevas responsabiliodades....es evidente que la OTAN esta detrás de estos ataques.
> 
> 
> Los medios turcos están publicando imágenes que supuestamente muestran la fragata en llamas de la Flota del Mar Negro "Almirante Makarov".



No les han tirado ni un drone de los que revolotean por el mar negro. No se a que esperan para mandar un mig31.
Que menos que un drone caro sin pérdidas de vidas usanas como una mínima respuesta. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## No al NOM (6 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalista de mierda at work



FRIKER JIMÉNEZ vaya no me lo esperaba


----------



## alnitak (6 May 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (6 May 2022)

En Finlandia gobiernan feministas treintañeras. En España más de la mitad del gobierno es de charos y niñatas. Al frente de la UE está una vieja pelleja. En USA manda un viejo pedófilo con alzheimer y varias locas del coño. En Italia han puesto a un tipo siniestro que ni se ha presentado a las elecciones. En francia está un figurín sin principios que igual dice ocho que ochenta y casado con su abuela...No busquéis lógica a todo esto, no la tiene.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Desde principios de año el Nasdaq americano se ha descojonado un 25.5%. Esto ya huele a una caída histórica ( y llevamos solo cinco meses). Os digo que a final de año ha caído un 80%.
> 
> Yo creo que Biden es un agente secreto de Putin: La inflación fuera de control, la bolsa destruida, recesión de un 4% desde enero, la gasolina a precios históricos, la delincuencia disparada, los tipos de interés subiendo, el país apunto de entrar en una guerra nuclear, La india y Arabia Saudí comprando y vendiendo en Yuanes.... seis meses más y Biden convierte a Estados Unidos en somalia...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049978



Bueno, un 40-50% tenía que caer de cualquier manera porque estaba sobrevalorado de modo grotesco. Los inmuebles americanos son lo otro que se va a desplomar pero es que toca , no es serio que un profesional que gana 150k al año viva en un cuchitril por 3000 al mes y eso le pasa a un primo mío que ha vivido más veces en los EEUu y mucho mejor que ahora. Eso iba a ocurrir sí o sí. Lo más peligroso quizá sea que haya países que ven la posibilidad de abandonar el dólar. Recordemos que los dos últimos que lo plantearon fueron arrasados hasta los cimientos porque eran "malos".


----------



## NS 4 (6 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1049976



Hasta un reloj estropeado acierta la hora dos veces al dia...


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> En Finlandia gobiernan feministas treintañeras. En España más de la mitad del gobierno es de charos y niñatas. Al frente de la UE está una vieja pelleja. En USA manda un viejo pedófilo con alzheimer y varias locas del coño. En Italia han puesto a un tipo siniestro que ni se ha presentado a las elecciones. En francia está un figurín sin principios que igual dice ocho que ochenta y casado con su abuela...No busquéis lógica a todo esto, no la tiene.



Es verdad que estamos en el momento histórico más degenerado en algún milenio que otro. La feminazi finesa tiene aspecto de enferma mental.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Todo depende si la Otan va a meter dinero de verdad.



Si la Union Europea, cerrase las fronteras polacas y rumanas, los ukros capitularian en un mes, el flujo de armas cesaria...

PD- Ponemos la cama, el condon, el cvlo y dejamos que nos roben la cartera, que asco de euro-politicos !!!.


----------



## No al NOM (6 May 2022)

La Proa del buque almirante es 3 veces más alta que la popa, y en ese vídeo está casi a la misma altura. Joder que frikis sois os lo creéis todo


----------



## mazuste (6 May 2022)

Hay una cuestión tajante, sobre la que EEUU (Y Europa por demás) no quieren afrontar
o lo tratan como un farol: o Rusia gana su seguridad indivisible u Occidente será destruido
sin remisión, ya que la pérdida de seguridad de Rusia, al final, será objeto de destrucción,
y Rusia, por supuesto, ya ha dejado claro no sufrirá ese resultado sola.
Para todo lo demás, lo que ustedes quieran.


----------



## Julc (6 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Wali reaparece en Canadá*
> 
> _Dos meses después de responder a la llamada del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, el francotirador Wali está de vuelta en Quebec, ileso, aunque casi se deja la piel allí "varias veces". Pero la mayoría de los combatientes extranjeros que fueron a Ucrania como él regresaron amargamente decepcionados, sumidos en la niebla de la guerra sin siquiera estar en el frente una vez.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿aún siguen con el cuento del moro canadiense?


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin penso que dando un golpe de efecto , occidente negociaria. Pero occidente sabe cual su debilidad, no puede movilizar todo sin cambiar el pais y el tio no quiere cambiarlo. De hecho ha luchado siempre por ser un socio, lo que ocurre es que no hay cabida para socios en el esquema anglo.
> 
> Si Putin moviliza en serio el pais, posiblemente perderia las riendas del proceso. Solo puenden ganar cortando lazos con occidente, nacionalizando a saco, y poniendo en marcha comunismo de guerra. Una vez que empiecen no hay vuelta atras, de hecho Putin ya empezo el proceso solo que el creia que al negociar ...lo podria parar. Ahora esta pensando que cojones hace, le queda la esperanza que con esfuerzo y de forma lenta su gente capture el Donbas y dejarlo ahí. Eso tampoco se lo van a permitir, pero bueno ya se dara cuenta.



Si toma el donbass no le servirá de nada, si solo consigue eso ucrania entra en la OTAN, y aunque no fuera así ya han dicho que Finlandia es la próxima en entrar.
Estará de nuevo en la casilla de salida incluso peor si la OTAN instala misiles en Finlandia toda la frontera oeste de ese país está a tiro de piedra de muchas grandes ciudades rusas.
Ha cometido errores, primero subestimó al imperio , pensó que a Rusia no la iban a tratar como a Irak, Libia etc.., segundo , esta guerra es lo que quería USA que Rusia se metiera en Ucrania y tenderle una trampa, los ucros estaban armados , asesorados y apoyados por combatientes de occidente hace ya más de 8 años, en el 2014 tuvo que haber intervenido y no dar tiempo a que los ucronazis se organizaran, y si se metió de lleno en Ucrania haber ido a por todas, arrasar todos los centros de gobierno en Kiev, los puentes del Dniéper, eliminar a todo el gobierno en pleno, y no ha hecho nada de eso, joder si hasta los lacayos de la UE se permiten darse una vuelta por Kiev con el payaso del zelenski.
Tercero , en el plano económico, al siguiente día de las sanciones cortar el suministro de gas a toda Europa sin avisar, pues nada sigue proporcionando gas a quienes quieren destruir a Rusia, el negocio ante todo no?, Visión cortoplacista y también clasista, a la oligarquía rusa le conviene seguir con sus negocios con occidente y Putin lo sabe y lo permite.
Si una centésima parte de lo que le están haciendo a Rusia se lo hicieran a los EEUU estos hubieran ido a por todas desde el primer día.


----------



## NS 4 (6 May 2022)

A que no se lo pones a la leona o al peñascal???


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

Pete Best dijo:


> o ¿ qué pensáis acaso, que se reúnen aquí cuatro tarados que en la vida real son unos perdedores y tratan de compensar ese fracaso buscando figuras hipermasculinizadas y alternativas ideológicas y culturales utópicas donde se les da lo que en la vida real se les ha negado? No hombre, no



BOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es verdad que estamos en el momento histórico más degenerado en algún milenio que otro. La feminazi finesa tiene aspecto de enferma mental.



Asistimos al fin de occidente y de las "democracias": Democracias que nunca han existido y que siempre han sido dirigidas desde la sombra por los banqueros y las industrias militares. Ahora Europa y Estados Unidos van camino de un gobierno dictatorial donde ya no se dismulará nada.

Vivimos "tiempo interesantes". Sé perfectamente que todo esto no va a acabar bien. Cuando los imperios colapsan el caos se apodera de la sociedad.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

La OTAN es el Hotel California, nunca te puedes ir. Fijate que hay miembros que han cambiado de constitución después de haber ingresado y ninguno siquiera ha planteado salir. Lo más cerca fue el falso referendo español en el que se preguntaba si "considera usted que conviene a los intereses nacionales ...", no está claro que hubiéramos salido de haber ganado el NO, simplemente habrían tomado nota de que no lo considerábamos .


----------



## .Kaikus (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A veces parece que los anglos tuvieran una maquina del tiempo o algo así. Se tomaron muchas molestias en robar la Guayana Esequiba y mira por donde hay nada menos que 11000M de barriles ahí, que se dice pronto.



Interesante lugar !!!. 









Guayana Esequiba - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si lo de este segundo buque se confirma, los otanicos iran a por el tercero el lunes dia 9.



Tendrán que dejarlos en Sebastopol.


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La OTAN es el Hotel California, nunca te puedes ir. Fijate que hay miembros que han cambiado de constitución después de haber ingresado y ninguno siquiera ha planteado salir. Lo más cerca fue el falso referendo español en el que se preguntaba si "considera usted que conviene a los intereses nacionales ...", no está claro que hubiéramos salido de haber ganado el NO, simplemente habrían tomado nota de que no lo considerábamos .



Kissinger le dijo a Felipe González: _Pero ¿como se les ocurre a ustedes hacer un referéndum? Si los hacemos en Estados Unidos saldría que NO_


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Interesante lugar !!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y apuesta redonda. 11 Gigabarriles y para Exxon, eso no se encuentra todos los años.


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los estacionamientos con camiones cisterna ucranianos, seran el proximo objetivo de los rusos...
> 
> PD- Las cisternas de Erdogan, con petroleo sirio robado, fueron un buen entrenamiento.



Una cosa que no se sabe bien de Turquía es cuánto de su crecimiento de las últimas dos décadas tiene su origen en petróleo robado primero en Iraq y luego en Siria.


----------



## John Nash (6 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es verdad que estamos en el momento histórico más degenerado en algún milenio que otro. La feminazi finesa tiene aspecto de enferma mental.



Son ciclos. Este no es muy distinto de los locos años veinte antes de la depresión de los treinta y guerra mundial por la hegemonía ideológica.
Ahora asistimos a una lenta muerte del capitalismo financiero parasitario que trata de arrastrar con su caída al mundo que genera riquezas reales en su intento desesperado por controlarlas.
Soberanías nacionales contra diktat del capital global.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

las ultimas noticias son que las chatarras orcas están en peligro de extincion





Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que no sigues las últimas noticias. El frente ucraniano, al no poder ser abastecido en las cantidades necesarias (logística) está empezando a colapsar.
> 
> Te sugiero que esperes dos o tres días más y tendrás (tendremos todos) mucho más en claro la situación.


----------



## Glokta (6 May 2022)

boom booooom booooom que saquen mas barcos que los saquen


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ocho muertos y 13 desaparecidos por una explosión en un hotel de lujo de La Habana*
> Una fuga de gas en la cocina causa el estallido en el edificio, que estaba vacío porque *se iba a inaugurar el próximo día 10...*
> 
> VAYA! NO ME LO EJPERABA! Una explosión en un aliado de Rusia... y curiosamente en el sector turístico (el más importante de Cuba) y en el de lujo (el que más pasta da).
> ...




Hombre, instalaciones en mal estado, propiciadas por un régimen incapaz de motivar al más pintado...es una explicación mucho más simple y, por tanto, más cercana a la realidad
Es que, es imposible que sistemas donde el aparato del estado lo es todo, no ocurran esas cosas, no es culpa de nadie más


----------



## Impresionante (6 May 2022)

Y un mechero


----------



## John Nash (6 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, instalaciones en mal estado, propiciadas por un régimen incapaz de motivar al más pintado...es una explicación mucho más simple y, por tanto, más cercana a la realidad
> Es que, es imposible que sistemas donde el aparato del estado lo es todo, no ocurran esas cosas, no es culpa de nadie más








Embargo des États-Unis contre Cuba — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org





En 1959, el 73% de las exportaciones se hacían a los Estados Unidos y el 70% de las importaciones procedían de ese territorio.2 Muchas compañías estadounidenses o sus filiales, declinan vender bienes o servicios a Cuba por temor a ser sancionadas por el gobierno estadounidense.

En junio de 2021, solo dos Estados, Estados Unidos e Israël, frente a más de 190 paises votaron contra la resolución que pedía el fin total del embargo.

Y mira la que se está liando en occidente por el boicot a un único país.
Alfombras, eres muuu rastrero.

Por cierto:









Seis muertos en el incendio de una residencia de mayores en la población valenciana de Moncada


Hay 10 hospitalizados, la mayoría por intoxicación. Tres están graves. El fuego se detectó a las 23.19 del martes en centro en el que había 81 personas. La Guardia Civil apunta “una anomalía eléctrica causada por una regleta” como origen del fuego




elpais.com













Aumentan a cinco los muertos a causa del colapso del edificio en Florida


Luego de que los equipos de rescate reportaran un fuego “grande” que dificultó las operaciones de búsqueda de los desaparecidos, las autoridades locales informaron el hallazgo de un cuerpo sin vida.…




www.france24.com





Así, ya van cinco fallecidos y 156 personas continúan desaparecidas. Entretanto, las investigaciones del siniestro han revelado que la edificación registraba daños importantes desde hace décadas.









Cronología del incendio de la Torre de Grenfell- Enion


Ya han pasado más de 2 años desde que ocurrió el incendio en la Torre de Grenfell (14 de junio de 2017). 72 personas murieron como consecuencia del fuego




www.enion.es





72 personas murieron como consecuencia del fuego en este edificio, un bloque residencial de 27 plantas al Oeste de Londres.


----------



## Guaguei (6 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)

El edificio donde viven los periodistas de RIA Novosti en Berlín es atacado, con una ventana rota y un bote de cables encontrado. La policía evacua una casa en Berlín, donde viven periodistas y sus familias, tras el hallazgo de un bote de cables


----------



## alnitak (6 May 2022)

⁷


Impresionante dijo:


>




estoy en contacto con el kremlin y el 9 de.mayo os vais a cagar payasos


----------



## El Promotor (6 May 2022)

*Cartel ruso para el 9 de mayo.*












LOL. 

@Nico @Ufo @pifiado @-carrancas @Fígaro @Pato Sentado @Archimanguina @elena francis @Lma0Zedong @keylargof @Decimus @Azog el Profanador @Burbujo II @ccartech @capitán almeida @arriondas @delhierro


----------



## magufone (6 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Globalista de mierda at work



Gordo feo y tonto.
Enhorabuena...
Vaya expertos que frecuenta faker jimenez


----------



## lapetus (6 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estará de nuevo en la casilla de salida incluso peor si la OTAN instala misiles en Finlandia toda la frontera oeste de ese país está a tiro de piedra de muchas grandes ciudades rusas.



Pero esa situación ya se daba. Los Bálticos ya estában en la OTAN a casi la misma distancia que Ucrania.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

12 no, ya son 24, más "inteligentes" no podéis ser.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (6 May 2022)

Viendo muchos videos de como esta resurgiendo la vida normal en Kherson y Melitipol, así como también en las cuidades del oblast de zaporiyia en control de los rusos, seria el mayor error ruso abandonar esos territorios donde buena parte de la población y autoridades no resistió ferozmente.
Solo comparar kherson y Mariúpol, con toda las fuerzas de inteligencia ucranianas en estado de operación cóndor, seria un bucha al 1000% la cantidad de personas ajusticiadas.

Rusia debería controlar Kherson, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lugansk, población estimada 10 mill aprox antes de febrero ahora probablemente solo la mitad
el ideal de victoria seria sumar Odessa, mikolaiv y jarkov pero lo veo cada vez más lejano la verdad


----------



## Roedr (6 May 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Cartel ruso para el 9 de mayo.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En serio? jajajaja


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

46000? Es una salvajada para un país como Polonia


----------



## vettonio (6 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono recomienda a la administración de Zelenskyy y al Estado Mayor de las AFU "utilizar la experiencia de Mariupol para defender Mykolaiv/Odessa/Dnieper/Zaporizhzhya/Kharkiv" - Fuentes ucranianas
> 
> Para ello, los estadounidenses aconsejan a Zelensky que identifique varias fábricas en el territorio de las ciudades mencionadas y las utilice como puestos de avanzada para impedir que los rusos tomen rápidamente las ciudades.
> 
> ...



AMO (EE.UU.) = PERRO (404)


----------



## @Durruty (6 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> ...a la oligarquía rusa le conviene seguir con sus negocios con occidente y Putin lo sabe y lo permite.



Hay importantes blogers rusos que llevan mucho tiempo diciendo... que el Puti es el monigote que en su día pusieron al frente de Rusia para tener seguros sus bisnis y chanchullos...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 May 2022)

Ya wele un poquillo este tema, cada vez hablan menos en los telediarreos

El remero medio demanda nuevas y apasionantes noticias apocalípticas


----------



## Abstenuto (6 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto ya no es un tiro en el pie. Es eutanasia asistida



Me parece que se ha hecho la picha un lío confundiendo gasoductos con oleoductos


----------



## Abstenuto (6 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Hay importantes blogers rusos que llevan mucho tiempo diciendo... que el Puti es el monigote que en su día pusieron al frente de Rusia para tener seguros sus bisnis y chanchullos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, los bisnis estaban seguros ya con Yeltsin, ¿no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mucho me temo que no sigues las últimas noticias. El frente ucraniano, al no poder ser abastecido en las cantidades necesarias (logística) está empezando a colapsar.
> 
> Te sugiero que esperes dos o tres días más y tendrás (tendremos todos) mucho más en claro la situación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 May 2022)

¿Y ese que está siendo FELADO quien es? ¿Macron?


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Bueno, lo que yo “pronostiqué” hace una semana. Me quede corto. La ofensiva ucra va a ser antes de lo que preveía. Yo no soy muy listo, es que era muy, pero muy evidente. A ver qué cojones dicen ahora los maporreros del putinismo que me bloquean o me insultan. Los soldados rusos desde luego no se merecen esta traición. Ojalá el Putin y sus secuaces pagen esto algún día. De la OTAN no hablo, esos ya sabíamos que son asesinos desalmados.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ya wele un poquillo este tema, cada vez hablan menos en los telediarreos
> 
> El remero medio demanda nuevas y apasionantes noticias apocalípticas



En eso están ya. En cómo se espían entre ellos, por ejemplo. Como si al ciudadano medio le importase una mierda sus porquerías partidistas.


----------



## John Nash (6 May 2022)

Qué pasará si Melenchon gana las legislativas en Francia en junio?









El acuerdo con Mélenchon desgarra al Partido Socialista francés


La votación del pacto para unir a la izquierda, aprobado por el 62,3% tras un acalorado debate, revela las profundas diferencias en el seno de una formación cuyo futuro está en cuestión




elpais.com













"Les USA sont dans une position agressive", "La Russie n'est pas un adversaire": des marques de soutien de Mélenchon aux Russes refont surface suite à l'accord LFI-PS


En France, le PS et EELV ont trouvé un accord avec La France Insoumise pour tenter de battre Emmanuel Macron lors des prochaines élections législatives. Ils n'ont visiblement pas été freinés par le soutien de Jean-Luc Mélenchon à la Russie.




www.dhnet.be





USA está en una posición agresiva y Rusia no es un enemigo.


----------



## Casino (6 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ⁷
> 
> 
> 
> estoy en contacto con el kremlin y el 9 de.mayo os vais a cagar payasos




Jajajajajajajajajaja
"Se la felo a un portero del Kremlin y el 9 de mayo os vais a cagar, payasos"

Este lo reflotamos el lunes. Por los loles.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Malevich (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La verdad es que no entiendo porque cojones Rusia se esfuerza tanto: La ONU es otra organización controlada por la OTAN. Da igual las pruebas que presente, les van a decir que son falsas.
> 
> No entiendo porque Rusia ya no se ha largado de la ONU (al igual que China).



Está en Nueva York. Circulen.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Embargo des États-Unis contre Cuba — Wikipédia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuba comercia con cualquier país del mundo, de hecho, tiene la libertad de hacerlo. no hacerlo (que no es así, ya que USA es el principal comercio) no implica absolutamente nada, otra cosa es que el "embargo de verdad" lo haga el propio gobierno cubano, de hecho (y eso si que es rastrero), impedir o hacer muy difícil que la gente se quiera marchar de un lugar que:

- No se puede poner en marcha negocios privados (solo hace poco, parece que algunos sectores se pueden liberalizar)
- La gente no tiene ninguna opción de escoger qué quiere y qué sistema quiere en cada momento
- ¿Hablamos de las actividades miles que tiene que hacer un cubano de a pie para llevar una vida normal?

Son muchas cosas para entender, al menos, una mente racional, que el estado de Cuba es el resultado concreto del socialismo, que no es otra cosa que pobreza, ausencia de crítica hacia si mismo y mezquindad de unas elites que mantiene a la gente en una cárcel en una isla

De todas formas, gracias a los cubanos que trabajan fuera de a isla, es como sobreviven muchos, la gran mayoría del pueblo. Eso no te lo van a contar en la tele, pero es una triste realidad, lo asqueroso es apoyar el sufrimiento, impedir el desarrollo de la gente porque te importan más tus ideas, eso si que es asqueroso, como siempre que se trata de decidir sobre la vida de los demás


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

Es muchísimo porque Polonia es realmente un país sin mar. El Báltico es una charca no muy profunda y ninguno de sus países ribereños tiene una marina de verdad, ya que arrancas un barco y cuando te das cuenta te sales de tu mínima ZEE.

Entonces , para el tamaño de Italia y un PIB de 650MM, es mucho dinero. Con eso te puedes comprar una cantidad elevada de aviones y tanques que ,según sea el mix, ya se verá si tienen función defensiva u ofensiva. Porque tampoco es que partan de cero, tienen una fuerza aérea que no es pequeña. Eso sí, seguro que lo compran absolutamente todo en USA.


----------



## Martok (6 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tiene pinta, sí.
> 
> Sobre el barco, viendo este vídeo del Arma III, pues perfectamente se puede montar el que circula por ahí, me escama mucho el humo y la bajísima resolución



El video es lo mas cutre que he visto, conozco juegos con mas calidad grafica que esta mierda.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ⁷
> 
> 
> 
> estoy en contacto con el kremlin y el 9 de.mayo os vais a cagar payasos




El Kremlin no son esos Doritos que te has comprado


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> 85 personas inocentes muertas simplemente para tratar de convencer a la gente para que no votaran al partido comunista...
> 
> Pero ojito, eh, que hay muchas voces que dicen que lo del 11M también fue la OTAN para darle más impulso y justificación a la "Guerra contra el terrorismo de Bush".
> 
> ...



¿Qué problema tienes mientras estés a lo tuyo y tires pa'alante sin rechistar? ¿Acaso eres un maldito disidente de esos?


----------



## @Durruty (6 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hombre, los bisnis estaban seguros ya con Yeltsin, ¿no?



pero resulta que esa oligarquía es una oligarquía nacionalista, que cree en la tradición, en la gran madre Rusia


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

¿Ha salido esto ya? Brutal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto












la perrita piloto rusa


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Occidente no malmete entre Ucrania y Rusia: FUENTE UCRA: Negociaciones.
> Los puntos de los acuerdos planteados por Medinsky después de la reunión de Estambul son efectivamente ciertos.
> "Limpiamos todas las tonterías sobre la "desnazificación", la "desmilitarización", la lengua rusa y demás. Allí constatamos que Ucrania no estaba dispuesta a entrar en la OTAN a cambio de unas garantías de seguridad duras y claras. Se preparó un marco para el acuerdo.
> *Tan pronto como los negociadores ucranianos y Abramovich/Medinsky, tras el resultado de Estambul, habían acordado la estructura de un posible acuerdo futuro en términos generales, el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, apareció en Kiev casi sin previo aviso.*
> ...



Hay un dicho, creo que atribuído a los árabes, que dice que, si quieres que dos hermanos discutan por la mañana, invita a un inglés a cenar el día anterior. Aquí es literal.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, instalaciones en mal estado, propiciadas por un régimen incapaz de motivar al más pintado...es una explicación mucho más simple y, por tanto, más cercana a la realidad
> Es que, es imposible que sistemas donde el aparato del estado lo es todo, no ocurran esas cosas, no es culpa de nadie más



Bueno, si, como ese cargo seguro que era de un paco país  (22/02/2022 no es coña la fecha  )

*4,000 Bentleys, Porsches and Audis Burn in Cargo Ship Fire*


----------



## NPI (6 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hoy he leído el parte de la comisión europea para ver si había algo sobre las sanciones. Pues aparte de una ayuda a España de 30 millones para que todos los hogares tengan internet y otra de 450 millones para el transporte debido al encarecimiento del combustible, poco más, otra ayuda para Italia de 119 millones para el transporte marino.
> Lo que me ha llamado la atención es una ayuda a Moldavia de 52 Millones para fomentar la resiliencia (?) a saber que querrán decir con eso.
> 
> 
> ...



*Resiliente *= *Eugenésico*


----------



## coscorron (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto



Un vehículo de ingenieros que va a tender un trozo de ponton en algún lado ...???


----------



## Top5 (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser un vehículo para instalar puentes provisionales para vadear ríos o taludes


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)

*Alrededor de las 23:00 hora de Moscú, casi TODO el comando principal ucraniano abandonó el territorio de Donbass y partió hacia Dnepropetrovsk. 
Los informes directos dijeron que iban de camino a una reunión de emergencia.*


*Lugansk pasará a llamarse Voroshilovgrad el 9 de mayo*: el jefe de la república firmó el decreto correspondiente


Los ciudadanos que residen en la región de Kherson tendrán derecho a obtener la ciudadanía rusa.
Jefe adjunto de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson, Kirill Stremousov.


San Petersburgo


Zhirinovsky 1998
El historiador recuerda todos los tratados internacionales que firman los países.
Si Rusia hubiera perdido Crimea, Crimea habría ido a Turquía.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Recuerdo al menos un video de algún soldado ucraniano afirmando que no harían prisioneros. 

Me acabo de encontrar con otro que no estoy seguro si es nuevo o es el mismo.

Lo dejo por aquí.

Nauseabundo.


----------



## kasperle1966 (6 May 2022)

*Informe de situación: Rusia es demasiado lenta y otros bulos *
*Para el blog de Saker por el personal de Saker *
Mirando hacia atrás en el panorama general, es decir, Rusia es demasiado lenta y otras patrañas:
El 21 de febrero, el presidente de rusia, vladimir putin, firmó un decreto para reconocer la independencia de la dpr y lpr y prometió apoyar a las repúblicas. El 24 de febrero, el presidente Putin anunció una operación militar especial en Ucrania en respuesta al llamamiento de los líderes de las repúblicas de Donbass con una solicitud de ayuda.
El presidente enfatizó que los planes de Moscú no incluyen la ocupación de territorios ucranianos. Desde ese momento, se ha llevado a cabo una operación en el territorio de Ucrania para *desnazificar el país *y *liberar a la población civil del régimen de Kiev *.
Eso es un repaso de cuál es el enfoque y los objetivos del SMO de Rusia. Tenga esto en cuenta en su comentario.
*“Alcanzar y tocar a alguien” *
Altamente recomendado por Andrei Martynov, Larry Johnson nos dice exactamente lo que esto significa:


> Un tema común presentado para “probar” que Rusia está fracasando en su guerra con Ucrania es que Rusia no logró tomar rápidamente Kiev y, de hecho, se vio obligada a retirarse de Kiev. Además, los analistas militares que pueblan los canales de noticias por cable en los Estados Unidos insisten en que los rusos están empantanados y no progresan con la rapidez que ellos (los rusos) esperaban.
> Esto no tiene sentido. Desafío a cualquiera a que me muestre una declaración de Putin o del Estado Mayor ruso donde se estableció o identificó una línea de tiempo específica. Esta es una construcción de los analistas militares occidentales que no tienen acceso al plan militar de Rusia y están proyectando sus propias ilusiones como "evidencia" de un ejército ruso agitado.
> Rusia no está sentada en cuclillas lamiéndose las heridas. En lugar de enviar tropas contra posiciones fortificadas, Rusia continúa atacando objetivos en toda Ucrania con misiles de precisión. Aquí está la actividad reportada el 4 de mayo:







> Rusia atacó la subestación ferroviaria en Pyatihatki con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó la subestación ferroviaria en Tymkove con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó la subestación ferroviaria en Volovets con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó la subestación ferroviaria en Lviv con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó la subestación ferroviaria en Pidbirtsi con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Protopopovka con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Novaya Dmitrovka con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Sandjeika con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Krysino con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Volnyansk con un misil de alta precisión;






> Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Novoalexandrovka con un misil de alta precisión.



Larry va más allá con un video de un bombardeo de Mykolaev, también conocido como Nikolaev, explicando la estrategia de "alcanzar y tocar a alguien" y explicando que si crees que soportar este tipo de bombardeos es intrascendente, entonces no aprecias los límites de la resistencia humana para un aluvión tan sostenido.
¡Rusia está llegando y tocando a alguien con cada una de sus acciones!
Lea todo y revise seriamente el bulo de 'Rusia se está moviendo demasiado lento'. Tome nota de las líneas de suministro de Ucrania (prácticamente inexistentes), la economía y la naturaleza de la estrategia terrestre rusa. Él dice:
“… Ofrezco una explicación alternativa para la estrategia terrestre de Rusia. No tienen fecha límite. No van a enviar sus unidades militares a ataques frontales y arriesgarse a sufrir bajas innecesarias.
*Y van a bombardear las unidades ucranianas sin descanso hasta que se rindan o sean destruidas. El tiempo está del lado de Putin. *”
*The Russian Timeline Critique in the Ukraine*

*Rusia está lloviendo una cortina de acero: *
Luego veremos a otro occidental comentando sobre la estrategia rusa. Brian Berletic es un ex-marine y ha publicado durante muchos años desde el este. Explica lo que Rusia está haciendo ahora sobre el terreno diciendo que están lloviendo una cortina de acero.
Un resumen:
Estados Unidos y sus aliados pasaron 8 años construyendo el ejército que Ucrania tenía al comienzo de las operaciones militares rusas en febrero de 2022. Este ejército ucraniano no pudo evitar que las fuerzas rusas ahora moldearan el campo de batalla en Donbas creando las condiciones para que las fuerzas ucranianas estén allí. cortado, cercado y sistemáticamente destruido.
Después de 8 años, esto fue lo mejor que Estados Unidos y sus aliados pudieron hacer para preparar a Ucrania. A pesar de la avalancha urgente (reportada) de armas y dinero en Ucrania ahora junto con los programas de entrenamiento de recuperación, ahora nada se puede hacer mejor o más rápido que en los últimos 8 años, Rusia está eliminando las capacidades de combate ucranianas del campo de batalla más rápido que Ucrania y sus países. los aliados pueden reemplazarlo o regenerarlo.

**

Para detalles de las últimas 24 horas, todavía se están produciendo feroces combates.
Eche un vistazo al informe Readovka: Карта военных действий и ситуация на фронтах за 5 мая 2022 года — Readovka.news
Yandex le dará la mejor traducción.
Se está difundiendo mucho FUD sobre Red Babushka. Tenga mucho cuidado con lo que lee y ve, ya que el último video es una propaganda de los Ukies. ¡Esperamos!
Las fuerzas de combate ucranianas son feroces pero tienen algo de ayuda:
Uno de los combatientes del batallón nacionalista que depuso las armas habló sobre las drogas de combate utilizadas por los combatientes ucranianos para suprimir el miedo y reducir el umbral del dolor. Estos medicamentos les fueron suministrados por voluntarios.
“…Te puedo hablar de un medicamento llamado Efedrina, suministrado por voluntarios a nuestra unidad. Usábamos esta droga justo antes de la pelea, después de eso perdíamos la sensación de miedo, podíamos ir tranquilamente a la batalla, sin tener miedo de absolutamente nada…”
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Otro bulo necesita un poco de desacreditación. RT (¡benditos sean sus calcetines!) tenía un titular que decía que Putin se disculpó por los comentarios del Sr. Lavrov sobre el judaísmo. Y esto está siendo difundido (por nuestros propios colegas repartidores de FUD) como lo malo que es el Sr. Putin. Bueno, aquí está la lectura. Confirmen ustedes mismos, no hay disculpa ahí. Telephone conversation with Prime Minister of Israel Naftali Bennett
Y sería bueno cuestionar todos los diversos anuncios y pronunciamientos sobre el suministro de nuevas armas a Ucrania. Con frecuencia el anuncio y la prensa se hacen con el aplauso del occidente colectivo, pero las armas nunca llegan. Ucrania no está recibiendo los tanques Gepard de 40 años como se prometió. Razón, sin munición. Suiza fabrica munición para estos, pero no pueden suministrar a las zonas de conflicto. (¿O tal vez, no tienen ninguno?).

*Sitrep: Russia is too slow, and other canards | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## @Durruty (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece guerra electrónica, para interferir drones?



me interesa la piloto


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Si toma el donbass no le servirá de nada, si solo consigue eso ucrania entra en la OTAN, y aunque no fuera así ya han dicho que Finlandia es la próxima en entrar.
> Estará de nuevo en la casilla de salida incluso peor si la OTAN instala misiles en Finlandia toda la frontera oeste de ese país está a tiro de piedra de muchas grandes ciudades rusas.
> Ha cometido errores, primero subestimó al imperio , pensó que a Rusia no la iban a tratar como a Irak, Libia etc.., segundo , esta guerra es lo que quería USA que Rusia se metiera en Ucrania y tenderle una trampa, los ucros estaban armados , asesorados y apoyados por combatientes de occidente hace ya más de 8 años, en el 2014 tuvo que haber intervenido y no dar tiempo a que los ucronazis se organizaran, y si se metió de lleno en Ucrania haber ido a por todas, arrasar todos los centros de gobierno en Kiev, los puentes del Dniéper, eliminar a todo el gobierno en pleno, y no ha hecho nada de eso, joder si hasta los lacayos de la UE se permiten darse una vuelta por Kiev con el payaso del zelenski.
> Tercero , en el plano económico, al siguiente día de las sanciones cortar el suministro de gas a toda Europa sin avisar, pues nada sigue proporcionando gas a quienes quieren destruir a Rusia, el negocio ante todo no?, Visión cortoplacista y también clasista, a la oligarquía rusa le conviene seguir con sus negocios con occidente y Putin lo sabe y lo permite.
> Si una centésima parte de lo que le están haciendo a Rusia se lo hicieran a los EEUU estos hubieran ido a por todas desde el primer día.



Por desgracia y como temía Putin vuelve a ser Putiniano como en 2014.
Yo si fuera prorruso en Kherson o Melitopol no mostraría públicamente mi apoyo a Rusia no sea que cualquier día negocien y los rusos se vayan de allí, imagináos lo que harían los nazis con quien haya apoyado a Rusia.


----------



## llabiegu (6 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, lo que yo “pronostiqué” hace una semana. Me quede corto. La ofensiva ucra va a ser antes de lo que preveía. Yo no soy muy listo, es que era muy, pero muy evidente. A ver qué cojones dicen ahora los maporreros del putinismo que me bloquean o me insultan. Los soldados rusos desde luego no se merecen esta traición. Ojalá el Putin y sus secuaces pagen esto algún día. De la OTAN no hablo, esos ya sabíamos que son asesinos desalmados.



Trampa para elefantes


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Qué problema tienes mientras estés a lo tuyo y tires pa'alante sin rechistar? ¿Acaso eres un maldito disidente de esos?



El problema es que de pronto estás esperando el metro para ir al curro y sales volando... Esto te afecta aunque pases de todo.


----------



## amcxxl (6 May 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 May 2022)

Parece que se confirma el ataque al barco Ruso Almirante #Makarov ....detrás la OTAN

Fragata de #Rusia del proyecto 11356R Almirante #Makarov golpeada por misil Neptuno de #Ucrania . NATO11, CL60, FORTE11 y #Turkey Navy, todos en el aire cruzando el Mar Negro.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte. Es un IMR -2.
Vehículo de ingeniería (pala/grúa)


----------



## Abstenuto (6 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> pero resulta que esa oligarquía es una oligarquía nacionalista, que cree en la tradición, en la gran madre Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050075



Ya, pero la cuestión es quién está por encima, el estado (el orden) o los oligarcas (el caos depredador)

A un oligarca arquetípico se la suda el estado en su conjunto. Está para marcar su territorio dentro del estado, explotarlo y ampliarlo, de lo contrario no sería oligarca. Un oligarca de verdad no quiere someterse a nadie ni que nadie le limite en sus intereses

Por eso no cuadra lo de que a Putin "le han puesto ahí" (¿quiénes, los mismos oligarcas? ¿parte de ellos?) para seguir con los bisnis. Para poner orden en el estado, armonizarlo y fortalecerlo es necesario que los oligarcas tengan su parcela de poder y no meen fuera del tiesto. Es decir que estén subordinados a los intereses generales del estado


----------



## Teuro (6 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Que fue primero ? El huevo o la gallina
> El clapham sospecha que tal vez la invasion de Ucrania sea la CONSECUENCIA y no la CAUSA del conflicto con Occidente
> Hasta ahora los esfericolas daban por sentado que Occidente sanciono a Rusia porque Rusia invadio a Ucrania . Y si fuera al revez ? Y si la cosa fuera que Rusia queria desdolarizarse , pero sabia que si lo hacia seria sancionada , asi que forzo la sanciones
> La salvacion de Rusia pasa por la desdolarizacion .
> ...



"Vale la pena el coste" ¿Más de 30.000 soldados ucranianos muertos y posiblemente cerca de 10.000 rusos? ¿Camino de los 6 millones de refugiados?. No se yo, me parece que solo un lunático podría decir "vale la pena el coste".


----------



## Al-paquia (6 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El Kremlin no son esos Doritos que te has comprado



El kremlin es su madre que lo tiene castigado sin cena porque lleva sin ducharse dos semanas.


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que se confirma el ataque al barco Ruso Almirante #Makarov ....detrás la OTAN
> 
> Fragata de #Rusia del proyecto 11356R Almirante #Makarov golpeada por misil Neptuno de #Ucrania . NATO11, CL60, FORTE11 y #Turkey Navy, todos en el aire cruzando el Mar Negro.



Los rusos tampoco desmienten lo del barco, mal asunto.


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)

*El Consejo de Seguridad pacta su primer texto sobre Ucrania desde la invasión.*
El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU acordó hoy su primera declaración oficial sobre *Ucrania *desde el inicio de la invasión rusa, un texto en el que los quince países respaldan las labores de mediación del jefe de Naciones Unidas, António Guterres.

El breve documento, fruto de una iniciativa de México y Noruega, fue aprobado por unanimidad (es decir, con el apoyo de *Rusia*) en una rápida reunión convocada a tal efecto.

En él, los quince países del Consejo de Seguridad expresan su "profunda preocupación" por la situación en *Ucrania* y recuerdan que todos los países de la ONU tienen "la obligación de resolver sus disputas internacionales por medios pacíficos".


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

Está claro que los satánicos y sus esclavos ukronazis preparan algo para el día 9, espero que Rusia esté atenta.
Veo a los Otanicos muy subidos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 May 2022)

ESCALADA:

El rumano dice que su fuente le ha dicho que están poniendo misiles Patriot en la frontera de Rumanía:

_Esperando confirmación de otras fuentes, pero me acaba de informar mi fuente en la zona fronteriza de Siret (la misma que me informa diariamente sobre los movimientos de trenes a Ucrania), que EE.UU. desplegó 4 baterías Patriot en la frontera, y 4 más están en camino._

https://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message4744473/pg3148#94115722


----------



## rejon (6 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

❗ El 6 de mayo, la defensa aérea rusa derribó un avión Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Platonovka en LPR, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

Fue el último avión de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, 152 de los 152 aviones de combate fueron destruidos.

Ministerio de defensa de Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (6 May 2022)

Ya se lo explico, pero luego siempre le salen rebuznillos...xD


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

⚡Jaque mate al escudo nuclear estadounidense parte 2 - "SARMAT".

“Para destruir toda la costa este de Estados Unidos se necesitan dos misiles SARMAT. ¡Y 2 más para el western!” - Diputado de la Duma Estatal Alexei Zhuravlev.

El sistema de misiles SARMAT basado en silos es mortal e invulnerable a todas las armas avanzadas y defensa antimisiles. Como sabemos, este complejo puede equiparse con ojivas termonucleares y llevar a cabo un bombardeo orbital cinético (lea el artículo anterior de SARMAT para principiantes).

Toda la comunidad mundial aún no se ha dado cuenta del significado total de la adopción de este tipo de arma por parte del ejército ruso.

Invulnerabilidad del complejo SARMAT:

- Este complejo se basa en minas especialmente profundas capaces de resistir un ataque nuclear.

- Las minas están ubicadas debajo de la cúpula del Mozyr Active Defense Complex, capaz de evitar un impacto directo de una ojiva nuclear atacante con un 100% de probabilidad.

- Es imposible derribar un cohete durante el lanzamiento y el ascenso, ya que las minas están ubicadas en lo profundo del territorio de la Federación Rusa.

- La altura de trabajo del complejo "SARMAT" es inalcanzable para todas las armas existentes y futuras.

- Los planeadores guiados hipersónicos "AVANGARD", transportados por "SARMAT", maniobran a altas velocidades hasta Mach 27 (33.076 km/h, 9 km/s) y vuelan en una nube de plasma.

- Junto con las unidades nucleares de combate, se lanzan muchos señuelos - ¡"espacios en blanco"!

La letalidad del complejo "SARMAT":

En la versión nuclear, el complejo porta desde 10 ojivas termonucleares con una capacidad de 750 kilotones cada una. Esto significa que solo una de cada diez ojivas "SARMAT" es 41 veces más poderosa que la bomba "Kid" lanzada sobre Hiroshima (18 kilotones).

Actualmente no es posible estimar el poder de daño en los casos de usar blancos cinéticos. Pero puede dar un ejemplo de 2013: la caída de un pequeño meteorito en las cercanías de Chelyabinsk. Según muchos expertos, la potencia de la explosión fue de 400 kilotones a una altura de 23,3 km. Más de 1,5 personas resultaron heridas y el daño total ascendió a más de mil millones de rublos.

En vista de todo lo anterior, es más conveniente equipar el SARMAT con tantas ojivas cinéticas como sea posible, sin utilizar señuelos.

RESULTADOS: El complejo SARMAT es el sistema de misiles más invulnerable, mortífero e innovador jamás creado por el hombre, del cual no hay medios de protección, cambiando para siempre el equilibrio de poder en el campo de la disuasión nuclear.

Experto militar Kulikov D. V.


----------



## Cga (6 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> The situation in Ukraine - UN Security Council Arria-formula meeting organized by the Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation
> 
> 
> The Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation will hold an informal meeting of the UN Security Council on "Systematic and mass grave violations of the international humanitarian law as well as other war crimes committed by the Ukrainian military personnel and militia and discovered in the...
> ...



Es realmente repulsiva la actitud de los representantes europeos, putos burócratas, insensibles a lo que acaban de ver y oír, con sus discursos escritos, da igual las pruebas y testimonios que les lleves. Y ninguno habla de solución diplomática, todos quieren sangre. Es para avergonzarse de quienes nos dirigen.


----------



## Magick (6 May 2022)

Algo bastante grande se ha incendiado cerca de Kursk en Rusia;


----------



## delhierro (6 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, lo que yo “pronostiqué” hace una semana. Me quede corto. La ofensiva ucra va a ser antes de lo que preveía. Yo no soy muy listo, es que era muy, pero muy evidente. A ver qué cojones dicen ahora los maporreros del putinismo que me bloquean o me insultan. Los soldados rusos desde luego no se merecen esta traición. Ojalá el Putin y sus secuaces pagen esto algún día. De la OTAN no hablo, esos ya sabíamos que son asesinos desalmados.



Yo no creo que puedan montar una ofensiva, más bien que los rusos se retiran de Jarkov. Putin solo quiere las dos republicas, quizas ahora con la presión de los suyos y los ataques a la flota se queden en Jerson , y la costa del mar de Azov.

Una cosa si esta clara, ahí no hay 100.000 rusos. La mayoria de los combates son los de las republicas, y los chechenos , el frente se ha reducido mucho y no se ve densidad de tropas o vehiculos.

Cosas que no cuadran :

1.- Los puentes salvo un misilazo siguen intactos. Ordenes de arriba.

2.- Sigue sin haber decisiones sobre el futuro de las zonas ya capturadas. En esto tiene que dar la cara el lider, no un tio de 3 divisón. Eso da confianza.

3.- No se moviliza a la gente de esas zonas.

4.- El gas fluye, ¿ pagan los alemanes en rublos ?

5.- La aviación salvo la que dependen directamente del ejercito parece estar muy ausente.

6.- ¿ porque Putin para el asalto a la aceria cada vez que los locales avanzan ?

Habria más, pero todas estas señales indican una negociación subterranea. Veremos que cuenta Putin el 9, pero parece 2014 2.0.


----------



## Epicii (6 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que pringao, ¿No vió el agujero de 5 metros ¡en el anillo interno del Pentágono! el "avión" atravesó cinco anillos y produjo semejante agujero, en un edificio de hormigón reforzado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049867



No voy a debatir acá sobre estúpidas teorías que contradicen lo que todos vimos...No atravesó 5 anillos del pentágono, sino sabe eso...bueno

Acaso no vio como los aviones atravesaron las torres?


----------



## piru (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que se confirma el ataque al barco Ruso Almirante #Makarov ....detrás la OTAN
> 
> Fragata de #Rusia del proyecto 11356R Almirante #Makarov golpeada por misil Neptuno de #Ucrania . NATO11, CL60, FORTE11 y #Turkey Navy, todos en el aire cruzando el Mar Negro.



Han calculado la velocidad a la que gira el dron que hace la grabación: 485 millas/hora = 780 km/hora


----------



## Alvin Red (6 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, lo que yo “pronostiqué” hace una semana. Me quede corto. La ofensiva ucra va a ser antes de lo que preveía. Yo no soy muy listo, es que era muy, pero muy evidente. A ver qué cojones dicen ahora los maporreros del putinismo que me bloquean o me insultan. Los soldados rusos desde luego no se merecen esta traición. Ojalá el Putin y sus secuaces pagen esto algún día. De la OTAN no hablo, esos ya sabíamos que son asesinos desalmados.



No hay ofensiva, hay desesperación como dicen "de perdidos al rio".
Es lo que pienso, cada cual es libre de pensar lo que quiera.


----------



## El Mercader (6 May 2022)

Si en Estados Unidos cae una nuke, es muy probable que sea donde vivo yo (Nueva York).

Si Nueva York fuera destruida, al día siguiente todo el sistema financiero y bancario caería como un castillo de naipes.
Nueva York (solo la ciudad) tiene el mismo PIB que España. Y el mercado inmobiliario vale más que toda España junta.

Un experto dijo hace poco que si solo tenemos en cuenta la cantidad de seguros que habría pagar debido a la destrucción de los edificios, sería mayor que todo el PIB de Estados Unidos. 

Seria peor el efecto de la caída del sistema que el de la propia nuke.

No veo yo eso de una guerra nuclear controlada.....


----------



## golden graham (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ El 6 de mayo, la defensa aérea rusa derribó un avión Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Platonovka en LPR, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Fue el último avión de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, 152 de los 152 aviones de combate fueron destruidos.
> 
> Ministerio de defensa de Rusia.



Un minuto de silencio por la fuerza aerea Ucraniana
Fantasma de Kiev siempre estaras en nuestros corazones.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 May 2022)

para el que mencionó sobre el kursk y el scorpion...








El misterio del USS 'Scorpion'


El miércoles se cumplen 45 años de la desaparición en el Atlántico del submarino nuclear norteamericano, que zarpó de Rota y nunca llegó a Norfolk 1 2 3 4 5 6 7




www.lavozdigital.es


----------



## crocodile (6 May 2022)

La región de Kherson devolverá el escudo de armas de la época del Imperio Ruso – Stremousov

Según Kirill Stremousov, vicepresidente de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson, la región devolverá el escudo de armas de la época del Imperio Ruso.

“Se tomó la decisión de devolver el escudo de armas histórico de la región de Kherson, desde la época en que la región era parte del Imperio Ruso”, dijo Stremousov en el canal oficial Telegram de la VGA.

El primer escudo de armas de Kherson y el distrito de Kherson, aprobado el 7 de octubre de 1803, se tomó como base para el nuevo escudo de armas. El nuevo escudo de armas en un escudo con un campo dorado representa un águila negra coronada de dos cabezas. En su pata derecha hay una rama de laurel y en la izquierda una llama. En el pecho de un águila con un escudo azul hay una cruz dorada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Aparte de nauseabundo hay que ser subnormal para grabar eso
> 
> Para que cuando te cojan prisionero te digan los rusos : "majete no eres tú el de este video?? ..."
> 
> ...



Ojalá lo capturen los chechenos. Lo reconocerán al momento y sabrán muy bien como tratar con él.


----------



## frangelico (6 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Jaque mate al escudo nuclear estadounidense parte 2 - "SARMAT".
> 
> “Para destruir toda la costa este de Estados Unidos se necesitan dos misiles SARMAT. ¡Y 2 más para el western!” - Diputado de la Duma Estatal Alexei Zhuravlev.
> 
> ...



Ese bicho da mucho miedo. Un solo misil puede soltar planeadores sobre Milán, Zurich, Turin, Génova, Venecia, Basilea, Bolonia y algún destino más. Y ya te arrasa totalmente las capacidades y comunicaciones de dos países. Con seis o siete Europa se va al Paleolítico.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que se confirma el ataque al barco Ruso Almirante #Makarov ....detrás la OTAN
> 
> Fragata de #Rusia del proyecto 11356R Almirante #Makarov golpeada por misil Neptuno de #Ucrania . NATO11, CL60, FORTE11 y #Turkey Navy, todos en el aire cruzando el Mar Negro.




Igual tiene algo que ver esto 




(el vídeo no es demasiado convincente)


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

"¿Por qué diablos los necesitamos, bastardo?" - en Kharkov, los lugareños frente a los periodistas golpearon a un prisionero de la LPR

Los civiles y militares en Kharkov, gritando “esto es Ucrania”, comenzaron a golpear a un prisionero del ejército LPR, que yacía en el suelo con las manos atadas. La multitud no se avergonzó en absoluto por la presencia de los periodistas, y el autor del video detrás de escena incluso dice "cuando esté filmando, no los toque". No es difícil adivinar qué destino le espera al defensor de Donbass cuando la cámara se apaga.

Anteriormente, Readovka publicó un video que muestra el abuso de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de mercenarios que luchan del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Epicii (7 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio por la fuerza aerea Ucraniana
> Fantasma de Kiev siempre estaras en nuestros corazones.



Rusia anuncio el primer día que había destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana...

y todos los días derriban aviones...poco serio


----------



## Zhukov (7 May 2022)

Resumen de ayer y hoy, editado con mapas y otros aportes









Parte de guerra 06/05/2022


AYER 05 Mayo Resumen de Readovka: (editado) Kharkov: unidades de los reservistas de la RPD y la RPL, así como de la Guardia Nacional Rusa (Rossgvardiya), abandonaron Russkaya Lozovaya y las aldeas …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Un envío de armas y municiones de fabricación extranjera ha llegado a la estación de tren de Romny en la región de Sumy. El "paquete de asistencia" incluye MANPADS Stinger y "Perun".

Los partidos se distribuirán en direcciones dependiendo de la prioridad. Todo se entregará en vehículos civiles; lo más probable es que se utilicen las instalaciones de Novaya Poshta y Ukrposhta.

La mayor parte de las armas se entregará a las unidades de avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jarkov y, probablemente, a los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento ucranianos que operan en los territorios fronterizos con la Federación Rusa.
#Ucrania #Sumy #Kharkiv


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La ofensiva ucra va a ser antes de lo que preveía. Yo no soy muy listo,



En las guerras se hacen ofensivas, los ukros alguna vez tendran que mover mas de tres batallones simultaneamente.  

PD- Espero ansioso una ofensiva ucraniana con dos divisiones de mercenarios occidentales.


----------



## El Mercader (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ese bicho da mucho miedo. Un solo misil puede soltar planeadores sobre Milán, Zurich, Turin, Génova, Venecia, Basilea, Bolonia y algún destino más. Y ya te arrasa totalmente las capacidades y comunicaciones de dos países. Con seis o siete Europa se va al Paleolítico.



Si es que con que hagan explotar una pequeña nuke en alta atmósfera, el pulso electromagnético destruiría toda la infraestructura electrónica de Europa.


----------



## Julc (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el tanque de Terminator 1


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

El segundo día del alto el fuego introducido para evacuar a los civiles de los refugios de la planta de Azovstal finalizó con la liberación de 51 rehenes. El cabecilla de Azov, Prokopenko, está retrasando el proceso de transferencia de todas las formas posibles, presentando nuevas demandas. El primer día de la tregua, Azov no se comunicó en absoluto.
Pero como resultado de largas negociaciones, los militantes de Azov liberaron a algunos de los rehenes.
Además, los nacionalistas aprovechan el tiempo de la tregua para reagruparse y abastecer posiciones de municiones. Incluso en presencia de observadores de la ONU y del CICR, los militantes dispararon contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD desde AGS, ATGM y armas pequeñas durante 2 horas para ocupar posiciones dominantes. Esto confirma una vez más que los nazis necesitan una tregua no para evacuar a los civiles, sino para prolongar el tiempo para salvar su propio pellejo.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Un envío de armas y municiones de fabricación extranjera ha llegado a la estación de tren de Romny en la región de Sumy. El "paquete de asistencia" incluye MANPADS Stinger y "Perun".



En tren y en primera, no sea que tumbar unos puentes de mala prensa.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo no creo que puedan montar una ofensiva, más bien que los rusos se retiran de Jarkov. Putin solo quiere las dos republicas, quizas ahora con la presión de los suyos y los ataques a la flota se queden en Jerson , y la costa del mar de Azov.
> 
> Una cosa si esta clara, ahí no hay 100.000 rusos. La mayoria de los combates son los de las republicas, y los chechenos , el frente se ha reducido mucho y no se ve densidad de tropas o vehiculos.
> 
> ...



Huele a Minsk 3 que apesta, si después de todo lo que está pasando Putiniano negocia y se conforma con el Donbas y Crimea es para que los rusos lo corran a gorrazos, pensaba que el día 9 habría buenas noticias pero ahora creo que quizá sea todo lo contrario.
Si Putiniano decide dejar de luchar es porque sencillamente no es capaz de echarle c. e ir a por todas, ni más ni menos.
Esperemos a ver y ojalá este yo equivocado.


----------



## McRotor (7 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero esa situación ya se daba. Los Bálticos ya estában en la OTAN a casi la misma distancia que Ucrania.




No es lo mismo defender y controlar la frontera con los balticos que es enana y haces pinza entre kaliningrado y san petersburgo....

...que defender una frontera del tamaño de Ucrania o Finlandia.

Las charos finlandesas se piensan que estan jugando al parchis y tienen un serio problema de perdida de poblacion en la zona rural que seria el nucleo duro para defender el territorio...

...y viendo las politicas progres de las charos no tengo muy claro si el amigo Juhha va a salir de su rancho para defenderlas.


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2022)

Ataque de celos de Graham Phillips con P. Lancaster.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Huele a Minsk 3 que apesta, si después de todo lo que está pasando Putiniano negocia y se conforma con el Donbas y Crimea es para que los rusos lo corran a gorrazos, pensaba que el día 9 habría buenas noticias pero ahora creo que quizá sea todo lo contrario.
> Si Putiniano decide dejar de luchar es porque sencillamente no es capaz de echarle c. e ir a por todas, ni más ni menos.
> Esperemos a ver y ojalá este yo equivocado.



No le van a dejar esa salida, le estan vacilando con las negociaciones para rearmar a los ucranianos, evitar que los chechenos saquen a los lideres de Azor con las manos en alto lo que seria un palo para su moral, y supongo que para intentar ganar tiempo acaparando petroleo y gas.

Veremos que larga el 9 , si dice algo, que tampoco descarto que salga salude a la bandera y para casa.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (7 May 2022)

Mientras Rusia no pueda cortar el suministro de armas estará en un callejón sin salida y tendrá que actuar enérgicamente contra la OTAN, Occidente o como se llame.
O no planificaron bien por soberbia o error de cálculo o no esperaban esta respuesta. Falta de inteligencia y previsión. Parece mentira que sean maestros en el ajedrez.
No pueden andarse con medias tintas. Quieren la destrucción de Rusia porque es un estorbo. Los chinos no son de fiar. Tienen que mover las fichas bien porque si Rusia es derrotada el mundo habrá perdido toda esperanza a no ser que caiga el meteorito de los cojones o el sol pegue un buen pepinazo. Y ojo que no me gusta el modelo ruso pero sí creo que el mundo tiene que tener contrapesos a esta mafia de psicópatas y asesinos y malvados que es el mundo y el modelo social y económico anglo-norteamericano.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si Nueva York fuera destruida, al día siguiente todo el sistema financiero y bancario caería como un castillo de naipes.



Nueva York sera la ciudad norteamericana mas protegida o defendida.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> ...
> 
> Joder lo llamaban Destrucción Mutua ASEGURADA por algo ...
> ...



Mas bien la manipulación por décadas de las presstitutes y la otanazi....Ejemplo, encuesta sobre quien ganó realmente la II guerra, no fueron los aliados a secas. Fueron los soviéticos. En sus inicios post II guerra las encuestas daban mayoria a los soviéticos. Ya por los finales de los 80 y siguientes décadas (gracias a la manipulación histórica a través del cole y los falsimedia) han conseguido dar la vuelta, ahora en las encuestas se dice que fueron los yankies XD, patético es quedarse corto....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 May 2022)

Estais hablando de nukes cuando Rusia ni siquiera ha bombardeado Kiev.
No es serio.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Los republicanos. y no parecen hacer mucho caso al tema de putin de no avanzar. Lo que no se ven son chechenos.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No le van a dejar esa salida, le estan vacilando con las negociaciones para rearmar a los ucranianos, evitar que los chechenos saquen a los lideres de Azor con las manos en alto lo que seria un palo para su moral, y supongo que para intentar ganar tiempo acaparando petroleo y gas.
> 
> Veremos que larga el 9 , si dice, algo que tampoco descarto que salga salude a la bandera y para casa.



Es otra posibilidad, que no diga absolutamente nada nuevo, no espero mucho la verdad.


----------



## Treefrog (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> En caso de guerra nuclear el primer objetivo es siempre, siempre los silos de los ICBM enemigos, para que no pueda usarlos y la respuesta obvia es lanzarlos antes de que sean alcanzados
> 
> ...



Es un absurdo lo que vivo aqui en Alemania: los mismos que piden al gobierno que no quite las mascarillas obligatorias en el transporte público por miedo a un virus respiratorio, no tienen reparos en que se envien armas a Ucrania para continuar la guerra y en el peor de los casos crear un holocausto nuclear.
Increible, acojonados ante un resfriado, y envalentonados contra las ojivas nucleares....


----------



## NPI (7 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues es evidente que como ciudadanos de a pie sólo perdemos ... El PIB del I trimestre ha crecido un 0,3 frente a una previsión del 0,9, ese 0,9 era la previsión para alcanzar el 4,3 anual que es una revisión a la baja de un crecimiento inicial anual del 6,7 pero hay un dato incluso peor que esas revisiones a la baja que es que el consumo ha caido un 3,7 a pesar de una inflación del 8,4 % en Abril ... Es decir si los precios han subido un 8,4 % y aún así el consumo se ha reducido un 3,3 % el desastre en el intercambio de unidades de productos ha sido similar al del confinamiento con una caida de más del 10 % en los bienes/servicios comprados vendidos a precios constantes ... Igual España todavía no lo ha hecho pero mucha gente ha entrado en economía de guerra y es que es normal porque visto los planes de sangrarte via impuestos todo lo que tengas y vista la inflacion no te queda otra que no consumir nada que no sea imprescindible si quieres seguir llegando a fin de mes ...Mucha gente para sobrevivir va a tener que tirar hasta de la paga de los niños (esto a los amigos de mi hijo ya se lo han hecho sus padres).



En España tienen previsto recaudar en 2022 (50.000 millones de euros), más otros (13.000 millones de euros) y una prima para esto último de 100 millones de euros para dárselos a los simpáticos agentes de la Agencia Tributaria de España eso para empezar, y luego quedan las 17 C. A., Ayuntamientos y Diputaciones. El pastel es muy grande y goloso.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Mientras Rusia no pueda cortar el suministro de armas estará en un callejón sin salida y tendrá que actuar enérgicamente contra la OTAN, Occidente o como se llame.
> O no planificaron bien por soberbia o error de cálculo o no esperaban esta respuesta. Falta de inteligencia y previsión. Parece mentira que sean maestros en el ajedrez.
> No pueden andarse con medias tintas. Quieren la destrucción de Rusia porque es un estorbo. Los chinos no son de fiar. Tienen que mover las fichas bien porque si Rusia es derrotada el mundo habrá perdido toda esperanza a no ser que caiga el meteorito de los cojones o el sol pegue un buen pepinazo. Y ojo que no me gusta el modelo ruso pero sí creo que el mundo tiene que tener contrapesos a esta mafia de psicópatas y asesinos y malvados que es el mundo y el modelo social y económico anglo-norteamericano.



hay que ser muy inutil para perder una guerra teniendo 6 mil megatrones de esos sanos
hay que usarlos ya antes de que caduquen, guerra nuclear total y se acabaron los problemas de la peña


----------



## Julc (7 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es un absurdo lo que vivo aqui en Alemania: los mismos que piden al gobierno que no quite las mascarillas obligatorias en el transporte público por miedo a un virus respiratorio, no tienen reparos en que se envien armas a Ucrania para continuar la guerra y en el peor de los casos crear un holocausto nuclear.
> Increible, acojonados ante un resfriado, y envalentonados contra las ojivas nucleares....



Porque son los mismos NPCs tragacionistas.
No me sorprende, la verdad.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es un absurdo lo que vivo aqui en Alemania: los mismos que piden al gobierno que no quite las mascarillas obligatorias en el transporte público por miedo a un virus respiratorio, no tienen reparos en que se envien armas a Ucrania para continuar la guerra y en el peor de los casos crear un holocausto nuclear.
> Increible, acojonados ante un resfriado, y envalentonados contra las ojivas nucleares....



y eso no es todo, si les analizas el contenido fecal de la parte del pecho entre las dos tetillas fliparias y pensarias que estas analizando unos calzoncillos en lugar de una camiseta


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Mientras Rusia no pueda cortar el suministro de armas estará en un callejón sin salida y tendrá que actuar enérgicamente contra la OTAN, Occidente o como se llame.
> O no planificaron bien por soberbia o error de cálculo o no esperaban esta respuesta. Falta de inteligencia y previsión. Parece mentira que sean maestros en el ajedrez.
> No pueden andarse con medias tintas. Quieren la destrucción de Rusia porque es un estorbo. Los chinos no son de fiar. Tienen que mover las fichas bien porque si Rusia es derrotada el mundo habrá perdido toda esperanza a no ser que caiga el meteorito de los cojones o el sol pegue un buen pepinazo. Y ojo que no me gusta el modelo ruso pero sí creo que el mundo tiene que tener contrapesos a esta mafia de psicópatas y asesinos y malvados que es el mundo y el modelo social y económico anglo-norteamericano.



Lo de la partida de ajedrez viene desde 2014 y hasta ahora es un auténtico fracaso , si hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera pillado en bragas a los satánicos, no solo no entro si no que paro a las repúblicas cuando estaban machacando a los nazis.
Ahora después de 8 años los ukronazis han sido bien rearmados por los Otanicos.
Encima se ve claramente que desde que empezó la operación los satánicos cada vez están más subidos porque ven debilidad e indecisión en el otro bando y le han perdido el respeto.
Vaya mierda de ajedrecistas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Porque son los mismos NPCs tragacionistas.
> No me sorprende, la verdad.



exacto, un npc no piensa, hace lo que le programan otros
tecnicamente no es humano


----------



## Visilleras (7 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está al ataque. Así es como podría terminar la guerra con Rusia. – Galaxia Militar


El ejército ucraniano ha pasado a la ofensiva en el este del país, devastado por la guerra. Para el tambaleante




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo de la partida de ajedrez viene desde 2014 y hasta ahora es un auténtico fracaso , si hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera pillado en bragas a los satánicos, no solo no entro si no que paro a las repúblicas cuando estaban machacando a los nazis.
> Ahora después de 8 años los ukronazis han sido bien rearmados por los Otanicos.
> Encima se ve claramente que desde que empezó la operación los satánicos cada vez están más subidos porque ven debilidad e indecisión en el otro bando y le han perdido el respeto.
> Vaya mierda de ajedrecistas.



no sufras man, al final el asteroide del 2027 nos liberara de todo


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Ojalá Albión reviente









El Sinn Féin gana las elecciones en Irlanda del Norte por primera vez en la historia


El Sinn Féin ha ganado las elecciones autonómicas en Irlanda del Norte por primera vez en la historia con un 29% de preferencia de voto



www.rtve.es


----------



## Epicii (7 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es un absurdo lo que vivo aqui en Alemania: los mismos que piden al gobierno que no quite las mascarillas obligatorias en el transporte público por miedo a un virus respiratorio, no tienen reparos en que se envien armas a Ucrania para continuar la guerra y en el peor de los casos crear un holocausto nuclear.
> Increible, acojonados ante un resfriado, y envalentonados contra las ojivas nucleares....



También lo puede pensar a la inversa, nadie ha muerto por una guerra nuclear...y todos conocemos a alguien que murió de covid...

Se llama noción de realidad.

Una guerra nuclear por supuesto que seria mas peligrosa, pero es lejana e inimaginable para la mayoría

recuerde que muchos niegan el covid todavía hoy, como van a imaginar un holocausto nuclear?


----------



## Besarionis (7 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está al ataque. Así es como podría terminar la guerra con Rusia. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> El ejército ucraniano ha pasado a la ofensiva en el este del país, devastado por la guerra. Para el tambaleante
> ...


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ojalá Albión reviente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los anglos son listos. Tiene un sistema mayoritario a una sola vuelta para que a nivel nacional haya fáciles mayorías aplastantes y dos partidos en la práctica, pero en Irlanda del Norte han montado este tenderete tan curioso.






The Electoral Office of Northern Ireland - EONI


EONI - Electoral Office for Northern Ireland




www.eoni.org.uk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

Intel Slava Z
QUE PUTADA . QUE PUTA ES LA GVERRA EN 00:11 SEGUNDOS

VAS POR TU CARRIL PERFECTAMENTE. Y LLEGA OTRO POR EL OTRO CARRIL







EN RESULTADO QUE A PESAR DE VENIR BIEN LOS DOS. 

RESULTA QUE ES EL ENEMIGO QUE VIENE DE FRENTE



_*⚡*_BTR-82A of the Russian army rushes along the road, sweeping away military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine with fire
CON EL RESULTADO QUE VEIS 00:11


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al que adivine que es este cacharro le regalo un perrito piloto



Supongo que ya lo dijo alguien. Es el sistema de desminado que arroja una "boa" llena de explosivos y los vuela. Vimos abundantemente el modelo y su uso cuando lo utilizaron para volar un edificio.

PD= Me llevo la niña de todos modos.


----------



## circodelia2 (7 May 2022)

Visilleras eres otanista? 
....


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano está al ataque. Así es como podría terminar la guerra con Rusia. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> El ejército ucraniano ha pasado a la ofensiva en el este del país, devastado por la guerra. Para el tambaleante
> ...



Sí, creo ya van por Siberia por lo menos.

Ya no voy a entrar en si es acertado o no el análisis, pero ese tío no puede ser más grupi de la otan, le faltó hablar de los hercúleos pechos ucranianos.


----------



## Gotthard (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recuerdo al menos un video de algún soldado ucraniano afirmando que no harían prisioneros.
> 
> Me acabo de encontrar con otro que no estoy seguro si es nuevo o es el mismo.
> 
> ...



Igualitos que sus bisabuelos. Si es que se hacen querer los nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## NPI (7 May 2022)

Han "aparecido" durante el día de hoy viernes 6 mayo 2022 cuentas reactivadas viejas/muy viejas de repente, se ve que las demás las quemasteis demasiado rápido en febrero-marzo y primera quincena abril 2022.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

"I landed in Krakow. The next stop is Lviv" - says a British sniper who is in a hurry to help the Armed Forces of Ukraine...


yes, he is a sniper 


138.9K views22:37
__







_ 
_​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (7 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí, creo ya van por Siberia por lo menos.
> 
> Ya no voy a entrar en si es acertado o no el análisis, pero ese tío no puede ser más grupi de la otan, le faltó hablar de los hercúleos pechos ucranianos.



Bueno, llama a los ucranianos "aguerridos", algo es algo.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Campaña para protestar contra la OTAN durante la cumbre de líderes en Madrid


La invasión rusa de Ucrania está reforzando el empeño de Pedro Sánchez en exhibi...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Ahora, la retirada rusa parece confirmarse. Nuevo mapa en los próximos minutos...


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Italy orders seizure of yacht linked to Putin


The Scheherazade has been undergoing repairs and is being seized under EU sanctions.



www.bbc.com





Los gastos durante el embargo los asume el gobierno italiano, seguro que los italianos pagan encantados tener un barco amarrado a puerto y así hacer que Ucrania gane la guerra.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

La guerra de Putin -- El mapa informativo para el 6 de mayo. Ucrania recuperó 6 aldeas entre Staryi Saltiv y Kutuzivka en Kharkiv, y cerca de Izyum continuó luchando hacia Izyum desde el oeste. Rusia capturó Shandryholove cerca de Lozove, Voronove y entró en Vojevodivka.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Los guetos nazis ucranianos lanzaron un contraataque en la región de Voevodovka para pillar desprevenidos a los chechenos... Las consecuencias, como podéis comprender, fueron desastrosas para ellos.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA

6 MAYO, 22:57

Más de 17.400 personas evacuadas de Ucrania, RPD, LPR a Rusia en el último día

Desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, hasta 1.147.374 personas, incluidos 203.799 niños, han sido evacuadas, dijo Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de Defensa Nacional de Rusia.

MOSCÚ, 6 de mayo. /TASS/. Más de 17.400 personas, incluidos casi 2.450 niños, fueron evacuadas de regiones peligrosas en Ucrania y de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk a Rusia durante el día, dijo el viernes Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de Defensa Nacional de Rusia.

"A pesar de las dificultades y obstáculos creados por Kiev, durante el día, hasta 17.419 personas, incluidos 2.449 niños, fueron evacuadas de zonas peligrosas en varias regiones de Ucrania y de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk a Rusia", dijo. "Desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, se han evacuado hasta 1.147.374 personas, incluidos 203.799 niños".

Según Mizintsev, que dirige el Cuartel General de Coordinación Conjunta de Rusia para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania, 1.944 automóviles privados cruzaron la frontera rusa el viernes y 148.586 desde el comienzo de la operación.


----------



## NPI (7 May 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Los ukros se han puesto las pilas limpiando los últimos residuos que les dejó la pvta URSS y su ejercito de violadores y borrachos.


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

la verdad es que empieza a ser todo muy cutre...


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA

6 MAYO, 20:04

Kiev planea atacar el Puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo, dice oficial militar letón

El daño al puente de Crimea se convertiría en un duro golpe para Rusia

MOSCÚ, 6 de mayo. /TASS/. Ucrania planea atacar el Puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo, dijeron los representantes de las Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales de Letonia, Janis Slaidins, según los medios de comunicación de Letonia.

Señaló que Ucrania tiene la capacidad de atacar este puente estratégicamente importante después del envío de armas occidental. Según el oficial militar, el daño al Puente de Crimea se convertiría en un duro golpe para Rusia.

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional de Ucrania, Alexey Danilov, dijo anteriormente que las fuerzas ucranianas atacarán el puente tan pronto como obtengan tal capacidad.

Anteriormente, el Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia (FSB) frustró un intento de ataque terrorista en el ferrocarril en Crimea por parte de un partidario del grupo terrorista ISIS (proscrito en Rusia), que se llevó a cabo bajo las órdenes del batallón tártaro de Crimea "Krym".


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Italy orders seizure of yacht linked to Putin
> 
> 
> The Scheherazade has been undergoing repairs and is being seized under EU sanctions.
> ...



sanciones woke, medidas wokisimas...


----------



## jorgitonew (7 May 2022)

Al frente Atleti?


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo dijo alguien. Es el sistema de desminado que arroja una "boa" llena de explosivos y los vuela. Vimos abundantemente el modelo y su uso cuando lo utilizaron para volar un edificio.
> 
> PD= Me llevo la niña de todos modos.



No, te quedas sin perrita piloto.


Es un IMR-2M solo que al verse por detrás engaña. Una especie de pala + grua.


----------



## Salamandra (7 May 2022)

Bueno, si al menos piensan que alguna de sus ciudades pueden caer, tendrán cuidado. También es una forma de ver


ZHU DE dijo:


> El enculamiento nazi durante 5 años los dejó de medio lao...



Y como es desinformación ¿quizás no los veremos?

Es decir no los veremos, no tenemos censura, lo que tenemos es protección para la desinformación, así que no no los vamos a ver. ¿Que habrán dicho los países en ese sitio?


----------



## Epicii (7 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Ahora, la retirada rusa parece confirmarse. Nuevo mapa en los próximos minutos...



Todos especulan sobre lo que dirá Putin el 9 de mayo...declaración de guerra, amenaza nuclear, etc

No he escuchado a muchos decir que anunciara que la operación especial termino, que arrasaron a la mayoría de los grupos neonazis en el este...


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Suban el audio


----------



## jurbu (7 May 2022)

La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva


El diputado Oleksiy Honcharenko afirmó que el buque era el Almirante Makarov, el tercer, último y más moderno de su clase. El Kremlin dijo que "no tiene información" del tema




www.infobae.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Kit de francotirador








El Grupo Wagner rescatando gatitos.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (7 May 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva
> 
> 
> El diputado Oleksiy Honcharenko afirmó que el buque era el Almirante Makarov, el tercer, último y más moderno de su clase. El Kremlin dijo que "no tiene información" del tema
> ...



La noticia probablemente sea cierta, pero ese video es mas falso que un gato de escayola.


----------



## SkullandPhones (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Suban el audio



Suban el audio dice el panchito homosexual


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SkullandPhones (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 
> 6 MAYO, 20:04
> 
> ...



El pregonero de guardia no podía faltar con sus copy paste. 

No te da vergüenza ser pregonera?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SkullandPhones (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 
> 6 MAYO, 22:57
> 
> ...



Que patada tienes en los dientes, amego.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jurbu (7 May 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> La noticia probablemente sea cierta, pero ese video es mas falso que un gato de escayola.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (7 May 2022)

jurbu dijo:


>



Que en twitter ponga que es convincente no significa que lo sea.
Es descaradamente de un juego, solo el movimiento de la camara canta por bulerias.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

NUEVO: Rusia ha agregado 10,000 tropas a Crimea ocupada desde la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania hace 72 días: funcionario ucraniano




ahora tiene ~42,000 soldados en Crimea. “Crimea se convirtió en un punto de apoyo militar para que [




] atacara [Ucrania]”, dijo Tamlia Tasheva, representante de Zelensky para Crimea


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Huele a Minsk 3 que apesta, si después de todo lo que está pasando Putiniano negocia y se conforma con el Donbas y Crimea es para que los rusos lo corran a gorrazos, pensaba que el día 9 habría buenas noticias pero ahora creo que quizá sea todo lo contrario.
> Si Putiniano decide dejar de luchar es porque sencillamente no es capaz de echarle c. e ir a por todas, ni más ni menos.
> Esperemos a ver y ojalá este yo equivocado.



Gonzalo Lira desde Jarkov te explica porque no va a haber ningun acuerdo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

mercenario instructor americano
siendo evacuated to the rear from the Zaporozhye region.

63.1K views20:32 

caras largas






​


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

*"Somos el último Restriner, el Katechon. Nosotros solos nos oponemos al mal global. Ahora esta noble idea debe ser desarrollada, esta misión debe ser contada abiertamente y sin vergüenza. Entonces todo encajará en su lugar. Estamos luchando contra el anticristo."*














*"Ahora no hay nadie que espere ayuda, una esperanza está en Dios, la otra está en el mayor coraje y el más alto sacrificio de las tropas rusas ... ¡Tenemos los trabajos más grandes y sin precedentes en el mundo! Estamos ¡al borde del abismo! ¡Pero somos rusos!"*


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

"¡NYET!" El Kremlin rechaza las afirmaciones del primer ministro israelí de que Putin se "disculpó" por los comentarios de Lavrov; publica la transcripción completa de la llamada telefónica de Bennett con Putin


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

Quienes acompañamos al valeroso pueblo ucraniano desde el primer minuto de la oprobiosa invasión (injustificada y brutal), no podemos menos que alegrarnos del extraordinario empuje de las aguerridas tropas ucranianas en defensa de su suelo sagrado.

Hay olor a victoria en el aire y no podemos menos que congratularnos del formidable esfuerzo que toda Europa -como un solo hombre- ha prestado a la valiente Ucrania y su magnífico Líder el Presidente Zelinsky.

Esperemos que mañana se confirmen y consoliden estos avances y podamos lanzar mil banderas al viento y brindar sin tapujos por estas victorias contundentes.

No puedo dejar de mencionar que quienes hemos estado del lado de la razón y la justicia desde siempre, hemos sido minoría en este hilo. Pero no descarto que en las próximas horas, aquellos defensores de la ignominia y el atropello de las irredentas bandas orientales, arríen sus banderas y se retiren del campo de batalla, como están haciendo sus "héroes" de hojalata.

Adelante Ucrania!
Hasta la Victoria Final !


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Que en twitter ponga que es convincente no significa que lo sea.
> Es descaradamente de un juego, solo el movimiento de la camara canta por bulerias.



Es que lo de los wokes es flipante macho...


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Informe: otra compañía de la Brigada 79 #Ukrainian se niega a luchar, declarando pérdida de confianza en el mando del ejército, falta de suministros adecuados, etc. Dicen que queda 1/3 de su mano de obra, el resto muerto o herido. No prisioneros de guerra. Video completo aquí: https://vk.com/timand2037?w=wall404210594_11377


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2022)

*Off topic y a dormir*

¡Uy! lo que se van a enfrentar el día 9 los ucranianos, posteo video, por cierto la música es de Prokofiev (baile de los caballeros) que aparece realmente en la película.



más foto del día.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Las sirenas antiaéreas en Kiev suenan por segunda vez en diez minutos.


----------



## zapatitos (7 May 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> La principal fragata rusa en el Mar Negro habría sido alcanzada por misiles ucranianos: era el gran objetivo de Kiev tras hundir al Moskva
> 
> 
> El diputado Oleksiy Honcharenko afirmó que el buque era el Almirante Makarov, el tercer, último y más moderno de su clase. El Kremlin dijo que "no tiene información" del tema
> ...




¿No os cansais de poner imágenes de videojuegos?

Saludos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Kit de francotirador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como lo vean los nazis, comenzaran a subir videos torturando gatos acusados de simpatizar con los rusos...


----------



## dedalo00 (7 May 2022)

Off topic
*Rusa contesta: ¿Qué opino sobre la pelea de Rocky Balboa y Ivan Drago?*


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Parece guerra electrónica, para interferir drones?
> 
> 
> 
> me interesa la piloto




*Parece la parte de un puente...* de esos que arman por partes...


----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> pero resulta que esa oligarquía es una oligarquía nacionalista, que cree en la tradición, en la gran madre Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050075




*Que pinche mania de decir *_"oligarquía"_... esa palabra es parte del discurso de los gUSAnos...


----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos tampoco desmienten lo del barco, mal asunto.




*Más bien.... * generalmente rusia nunca confirma y ni desmiente determinados hechos... ellos van con su agenda y punto...

Al revés de Usa que siempre sus declaraciones son de cara al público... Si la gente es borrega y no sabe diferenciar estos _"hechos"_ pues que se le va a hacer


----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia anuncio el primer día que había destruido la fuerza aérea ucraniana...
> 
> y todos los días derriban aviones...poco serio



Comentario de pndejete....!! _jaja_


----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Los ukros se han puesto las pilas limpiando los últimos residuos que les dejó la pvta URSS y su ejercito de violadores y borrachos.




_Jaja_ *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza....


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (7 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Off topic
> *Rusa contesta: ¿Qué opino sobre la pelea de Rocky Balboa y Ivan Drago?*




*Ya tenia rato* que no sabía de _ale ivanova..._ siempre es un placer escucharla.... (y verla....)


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Creo que habrá capitulación Rusa Espero equivocarme: a Rusia se le ha complicado la guerra y tiene 4 opciones. La más probable es la capitulación parcial .





Los Trolls de la OTAN , los lobotomizados que defienden al sanguinario EEUU se pueden ir a la mierda, aunque usen este mensaje.



Se que no va a gustar y carezco de conocimiento militar, pero os cuento mi visión a través del prisma de los acontecimientos. 



Rusia para mí y Putin en particular no son los malos en esta película, de hecho, quizás, la ideología, la lealtad con unos principios esté provocando la situación actual..eso no de puede cambiar ni creo que se deba, pero si la doctrina militar.



En términos relativos y absolutos (dada la envergadura) está siendo la guerra con menos bajas civiles de la historia, esto habría que resaltarlo con gráficas honra all pueblo y el ejército ruso

No voy a entrar en porcentajes y detalles, pero la realidad es la que es, un pequeño % del ejército ruso ha sido capturado /eliminado, lo mismo pasa en su flota naval, en la aérea y en los tanques.



1. No soy de los que piensa que la operación es "una chapuza" quiero dejar claro que EEUU en una situación igual no hubiera obtenido mejor resultado al contrario era una apuesta de los altos dirigentes de Rusia que podía haber salido bien si la población hubiera apoyado o mirado para otro lado y si hubiera habido deserciones en el ejército ucraniano. Llegaron hasta Kiev. Quién sabe si los paracaidistas hubieran llegado a la capital y se hubieran atrincherado o lo que es mejor hubieran capturado a Zelenski. Una operación casi suicida y arriesgada , salió relativamente bien pero con muchas bajas, hizo que el ejército ucraniano se dividiera.



Tierra



Se puede ver el vaso medio lleno o medio vacío, pero a día de hoy los tanques son tumbas portátiles, con decenas de miles de armas anticarros, lo único que puede hacer Rusia es dedicar recursos a protegerlos y que no entren en el rango del enemigo. Si bien dan moral al ejército y puede servir como cubertura en combate urbano, sus contras son elevados.



Da igual que Rusia tenga 17.000 tanques y solo un % se ha destruido. Mañana mismo podría enviar 17.000 tanques por toda Ucrania y en unos meses quedarían un par de centenares. Serían destruidos por armas antitanque que las tienen hasta algunos mercenarios y drones.



La infantería y artillería (en parte es la única función positiva que pueden hacer los tanques) rusa es de lo mejor de esta guerra con diferencia .



Mar



Lo que está ocurriendo va a cambiar la doctrina militar de otros países. Rusia no la va a cambiar.



La armada se ha convertido en los tanques de agua. No pueden desembarcar no pueden navegar cerca de la costa. Sin embargo sirven como centro de operaciones, plataforma de misiles y más funciones. Pero por lo visto poco a poco será eliminada.



Aire



Rusia ya solamente puede hacer una zona de exclusión aérea, con decenas de miles de armas anti aparatos aéreos, es muy arriesgado adentrarse en Ucrania , los helicópteros, a pesar de ser aún más frágiles que los tanques están aguantando aunque no pueden adentrarse mucho en el territorio. Esto es debido a la pericia de los pilotos.



Rusia no ha completado, cuando pudo, su misión aérea. No ha traído cientos de drones más o menos barato que sirvieran para eliminar o al menos avistar todo tipo de objetivos. Ucrania puede utilizar misiles antibuque sin ser detectados. Esto va ir a más ya están trayendo armas antiaéreas y dentro de poco sistemas.



Una vez lleguen los sistemas el cielo volverá a estar abierto y traerán aviones.



Los drones están sirviendo para que la artillería tenga más éxito.



Misiles y bombas 



A veces da hasta la sensación que a igual peso las bombas de la OTAN o Israel son más potente . Esta realizando una campaña limitadisima , en varios días de la guerra de Vietnam o Irak que en toda la guerra de Ucrania. No tiene sentido tirar un solo misil s un puente . Da igual que no lo partas, tiras 3 o 4.



La precisión de los guiados e incluso se los no guiados es muy buena .



Los khinzales y otro tipo si que han sido una "revolución" pero desgraciadamente se han lanzado muy pocos.



Política 



Rusia sigue tratando a occidente como socios, la jugada de prohibir RT y la lobotomización de la población, su campaña de pruebas y testimonios no va a conseguir absolutamente para nada. La campaña de propaganda la está perdiendo y No está haciendo nada para no disgustar s Occidente. Debería hablar claro , joder si hasta políticos y militares de EEUU hablan que colaboran con Al Qaeda.







Deberían soltar trapos sucios de Hunter Biden, de los neonazis y sus escudos humanos, soltar en la Deep web las violaciones de soldados ucranianos a mujeres pro rusas y niñas etc



Pero no, hablan de biolabortorios, difícilmente entendibles para el gran público y otros países pasan . Basta que EEUU y la tele diga ,"lo hacíamos para que no os pongáis malitos"



Curiosamente Rusia ha ganado toda la propaganda hasta 2020, en ese año se metió en el tema Covid y desde ahí en barrena. Pero nada que siguen en sus trece diplomáticas



Económica 



En este aspecto ha sorprendido, de momento va muy bien a pesar de las peores sanciones de la historia. Un 10 , más no puede hacer



Disidencia / operaciones especiales 



Prácticamente tiene a 0, ya no es la Unión Soviética, ni puede crear disidencia ideológica, ni si quiera (quitando Donbas) en Ucrania. Operaciones especiales 0 , Ucrania y la OTAN no tiene problemas a la hora de sabotear, torturar y asesinar. Lo estamos viendo en Ucrania y en misteriosos incendios en Rusia. Pronto veremos asesinatos y fuera de Rusia y Ucrania.



Rusia ya ni tiene apenas capacidad no siquiera de hacer un pequeño sabotaje o asesinato en Europa. No por inutilidad ni falta de recursos, es por doctrina militar No quieren. Les honra siempre que los otros jueguen limpio. Pero es que además ahora es difícil, los rusos están cercados y señalados, debería delegar el trabajo y no tiene infraestructura como la CIA.



Un atentado contra una élite con un dron o arma anti carro es posible, pero nunca lo veréis por mil motivos y además ya no pueden.



Aliados 



Rusia está haciendo más íntimos aliados económicos. China no va a hacer nada, hay un gran racismo , complejo y cierta cobardía ambiciosa en China, capaz de traicionar de forma light a Rusia . Sin embargo esos defectos de china se compensan con su inteligencia a largo plazo y tesón. Serán los nuevo amos del mundo... Pero no en este mundo. Su inanición hará que sean lo siguientes y no será difícil





Ucrania



Tiene armamento infinito, evidentemente no en tofo momento, pero recibirá miles de toneladas



Financiación infinita



Tropas casi infinitas (hablamos de millones) que podrán ser malas para el combate pero no son para nada cobardes



Asesoramiento infinito, imágenes por satélite y otros medios mejor que la propia Rusia.



Por tanto una campaña de desgaste no servirá para nada. Hasta el último ucrsnisno dirá Zelenski.





Las 4 opciones de Ucrania:



1. Seguir como hasta ahora 

Esto puede hacer que la guerra dure 15 años con cientos de miles de muertos y antes habrá un cambio de gobierno en Rusia



2. Escalada 

Puede ser militar, o estratégica, también puede ser "golpe sorprendente" a otro país (o barco extranjero, base, infraestructura) o bien en plan económico. Cierre del gas o amenaza con cierre inminente.



3. Nuclearizar el conflicto 

Tácticas o guerra total 



4. Capitulación, parcial, encubierta o total 

Se venderá como cierta victoria pero acabará cediendo territorio y retirando tropas. Se venderá como que buscan la paz.





Todo esto cambiaría si hubiera un evento como la invasion a Taiwán, pero ni China ni otros países van actuar



Tanto la escalada como tirar bombas atómicas puede hacer (ya que siempre están al acecho de aprovecharse de la situación) que China de la espalda a Rusia, lo que provocaría el colapso en pocos meses como mucho en años. Con golpes de estado en diferentes repúblicas y en el Kremlin. Sólo podría salvar a Rusia que le saliera muy bien la jugada



Por tanto solo queda



1. Seguir igual o 2. Capitulación.



Tanto una como otra habrá algún "aspaviento", por ejemplo un paripé de envío de tropas pero será para que el pueblo ruso acepte la jugada.



Rusia pensará que la economía le va bien, poco a poco irá haciendo nuevos lazos con occidente y tendrá cierta presencia militar.



El 1. Lleva al 2.



Pero la realidad será que habrá atentados en Rusia, más sanciones, le acusaran de Genicidio, presionaran hasta china para que le aísle.



En definitiva Rusia se la jugó a una carta y por la avaricia de socios como China y la doctrina militar propia del 1930 tiene el futuro prácticamente sentenciado





Esto va a hacer más grande el poder de EEUU y el NWO van a hacer con nosotros lo que quieran y después de Rusia irán a por irán y después a por China. Europa se empobrecera y seremos el continente del experimento climático y eugenésico





Rusia debería haber modernizado su doctrina, tener decenas de miles de drones baratos, vehículos ligeros. Armas anti tanque a miles.



Qué sentido tiene tomar un aeropuerto con unos cuantos cartuchos y fusiles, ni decenas de francotirsdores, ni armas anti aéreas y anti tanque. Es una mentalidad de principio de siglo XX , pocas armas y si se muere el de alante le coges el fusil.



Aún estamos a tiempo de milagro pero cada vez lo veo más difícil.



Repito, se lo jugo a una carta, la guerra fue planteado de forma valiente. Pero ha ido mal


----------



## John Nash (7 May 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





*Cierre de Wall Street: el Nasdaq cae un 1,5% en su quinta semana consecutiva de descensos*


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Buenas noticias


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que habrá capitulación Rusa Espero equivocarme: a Rusia se le ha complicado la guerra y tiene 4 opciones. La más probable es la capitulación parcial .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te tengo que dar la razón.

Rusia no ha planteado bien esta operación.

Esta debía ser la guerra de los drones y la han planteado como un Afganistan 2.0.

El error es manifiesto e incomprensible. Todo esto se sabía perfectamente y meter una bomba a un avion teledirigido por radio control es tecnología barata y cutre.

No tienen centros de control para poder tener permanentemente en funcionamiento cientos de bichos que esten controlando todo lo que pasa en ucrania y cuando detectan un objetivo interedante lo revientan.

No se en que pensaban los Rusos sinceramente.

Esto no se gana movilizando ahora a todo el ejercito. Necesitan miles de drones y toneladas de armamento antitanque.

Es otra forma de hacer la guerra y no se han sabido adaptar.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

Regalitos de Chequia para que Ucrania continue la descochinización de orcorrusos


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Te tengo que dar la razón.
> 
> Rusia no ha planteado bien esta operación.
> 
> ...



Yo me imagino ahora a generales, asesores, políticos, contratistas, industria militar cerrados en banda y poca gente atreviéndose a replicarlee.

La guerra a cambiado

1. Drones baratos 
2. Centros de control 
3. Aunque parezca una locura "reemplazar a los francotiradores por francotiradores con armas anti carro" 

Rusia podía ser una potencia en drones y no me refiero a tener 3 o 4 puntero, sino tener a decenas de miles de todo tipo, desde terrestres, a marítimos a aéreos

Algunos incluso con un pequeño cable


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, la caza de drones ucranianos es una especie de tiro al pato…


----------



## la mano negra (7 May 2022)

Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón. Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo. Es de traca gorda valenciana que los puentes sobre el río Dníeper todavía sigan en pie ¡¡¡¡ DOS MESES DESPUÉS !!!! de haberse iniciado las hostilidades . Yo no me lo puedo creer. Y como eso muchos más detalles , como no querer empeñar más de un limitado número de tropas en la operación . Es como si se hubiese lanzado a la pelea con un brazo atado a la espalda al Ejército Ruso , cuando está peleando contra todas las hienas otánicas en masa . Y lo que es peor : se están viniendo arriba de forma peligrosísima porque vamos de cabeza a una escalada atómica inevitable .Todo esto se podría haber arreglado desde un principio si se hubiese dado un golpe brutal y definitivo que hubiese puesto fuera de combate por completo a Ucrania en muy poco tiempo . Hubiese sido algo brutal , rápido y categórico . Y hubiese puesto las cosas meridianamente claras a todos estos chacales . No es comprensible. ¿ Cómo es posible que los puentes sobre el estuario del río Dniester no estén todavía hechos añicos ?
¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que a los rusos les va bien y que la guerra está dentro de los parámetros de Rusia desde antes de la operación.

Si, les han jodido dos barcos... Es que los buques de guerra son un soldado más y como todo soldado en la guerra pueden ser heridos y muertos. 

Si hacemos una extrapolación a la guerra de las Malvinas a estas alturas los británicos estarían siendo vapuleados y humillados por los argentinos. 

Cayeron altos mandos, fragatas...8 buques resultaron hundidos o fuera de combate, el portaaviones Hermes recibió un misilazo, el destructor Sheffield fue hundido etc etc... 

Resultado, victoria pirata con el fondo del mar lleno de chatarra por cuatro putas islas.

Si bien creo que Rusia tiene poco margen de maniobra a la hora de devolver el golpe a la OTAN, no creo que este perdiendo la guerra en absoluto y creo que el que piense eso se está dejando influenciar por la masa manipuladora y manipulada.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

El asesor del jefe del gobierno #DPR cree que el motivo de las frecuentes llamadas de Macron a Putin es un intento de salvar a los altos funcionarios extranjeros en azovstal


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón. Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo. Es de traca gorda valenciana que los puentes sobre el río Dníeper todavía sigan en pie ¡¡¡¡ DOS MESES DESPUÉS !!!! de haberse iniciado las hostilidades . Yo no me lo puedo creer. Y como eso muchos más detalles , como no querer empeñar más de un limitado número de tropas en la operación . Es como si se hubiese lanzado a la pelea con un brazo atado a la espalda al Ejército Ruso , cuando está peleando contra todas las hienas otánicas en masa . Y lo que es peor : se están viniendo arriba de forma peligrosísima porque vamos de cabeza a una escalada atómica inevitable .Todo esto se podría haber arreglado desde un principio si se hubiese dado un golpe brutal y definitivo que hubiese puesto fuera de combate por completo a Ucrania en muy poco tiempo . Hubiese sido algo brutal , rápido y categórico . Y hubiese puesto las cosas meridianamente claras a todos estos chacales . No es comprensible. ¿ Cómo es posible que los puentes sobre el estuario del río Dniester no estén todavía hechos añicos ?
> ¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
> Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.



Pues yo creo que la destrucción de la UE se está fraguando , que el problema lo tiene fundamentalmente occidente.

Presudentes como el serbio, búlgaro, alemán, austriaco,..., Ya avisan


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

Pretenden arrasar europa hasta los cimientos, enfrentar a la UE con la FR, usando los papelitos verdes de la impresora y participar solo como publico, comodo y divertido (para ellos), cuando gire el viento no hay que tener piedad alguna con los anglocabrones, ni ser vivo, ni mineral, ni cosa, nos cosifican y sacrifican, como animales en el matadero. 

*"Dios maldiga América, blasfemia viviente contra el nombre de cualquier Dios"*


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Hilo Twitter

Coronel austríaco Markus Reisner: ''Occidente ha cometido un grave error de cálculo en Ucrania'' El coronel y experto militar austríaco Markus Reisner declaró que los países occidentales están gravemente equivocados al depender de grandes suministros de armas para el ejército ucraniano.









 Top-Stratege warnt davor, Russen zu unterschätzen


Russland scheint mit seiner Invasion der Ukraine kaum vorwärtszukommen. Doch der Schein könnte trügen. Denn laut Markus Reisner, Österreichs Top-Militärstrategen, steht es um die Ukraine viel schlechter, als man im Westen glaubt.




www.blick.ch


----------



## damnun_infectum (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que habrá capitulación Rusa Espero equivocarme: a Rusia se le ha complicado la guerra y tiene 4 opciones. La más probable es la capitulación parcial .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te olvidas del pequeño detalle pepino nuclear bacteriológico.

Una vez que Rusia da un paso no se detiene.

La opción nuclear es una realidad. De hecho, el economista la anunciò en su famosa portada, junto a los viruses, erupciones volcánicas y hasta un meteorito...el kit completo.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Que en twitter ponga que es convincente no significa que lo sea.
> Es descaradamente de un juego, solo el movimiento de la camara canta por bulerias.



Yo no sé como alguien puede tomarse en serio las informaciones de un twitero que no sabe ni distinguir un vídeo real de un videojuego, ni se preocupa por contrastarlo, le pone el adjetivo de convincente y arreando.


----------



## Casino (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a los rusos les va bien y que la guerra está dentro de los parámetros de Rusia desde antes de la operación.
> 
> Si, les han jodido dos barcos... Es que los buques de guerra son un soldado más y como todo soldado en la guerra pueden ser heridos y muertos.
> 
> ...





No tiene Vd. la menor idea de lo que dice.

1º "A los rusos les va bien". Comentario de fanático ideologizado. No merece mucha explicación, es como intentar convencerle de que Vds. los vascongados no son superiores a nadie.

2º "Victoria pirata con el fondo del mar lleno de chatarra por cuatro putas islas".
La importancia de esas islas no está ni en los cuatro pastores que las habitan, ni en la productividad de esas tierras. Los piratas lucharon para mantener la ZEE de las Malvinas, que según ellos les permite ser gestores de enormes recursos de gas, petróleo y Dios sabe qué más en esa ZEE, llegando a reivindicar derechos en zona Antártica.

Vaya a levantar piedras redondas o a convertir troncos en astillas, que a lo mejor eso se le da bien. O a ponerse en lugar de los bueyes, al menos los animalitos no sueltan tantas chorradas.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Buenas noticias para ti:
A partir de hoy Phoenix (operador móvil de la RPD) cambia al código telefónico de la Federación Rusa "+7"


Estados Unidos está transfiriendo obuses M777 de 155 mm a Kiev, transportándolos a través del territorio de Ucrania (foto tomada en el oeste del país) por camiones estadounidenses Oshkosh.


escriben que este es Kharkov, uno de nuestros muchachos de Lugansk, cautivo


El georgiano murmuró algo alegremente, ¡hasta que algo bueno voló sobre ellos!


Los mercenarios estadounidenses heridos son evacuados a la retaguardia.


El alcalde de Praga tomó la iniciativa de "privar" al mariscal Konev del título de ciudadano de honor de la ciudad, que le fue otorgado en 1945 - medios


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

Limpiando Azovstal:


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> No tiene Vd. la menor idea de lo que dice.
> 
> 1º "A los rusos les va bien". Comentario de fanático ideologizado. No merece mucha explicación, es como intentar convencerle de que Vds. los vascongados no son superiores a nadie.
> 
> ...



Por como se dirige a mi cualquiera diría que el fanático es usted.

Relájese


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 May 2022)

⚡La región de Kherson recuperará el escudo de armas de la época del Imperio Ruso

Según Kirill Stremousov, vicepresidente de la administración civil militar de la región de Kherson, la región recuperará su escudo de armas de la época del Imperio Ruso.

"Se decidió devolver el escudo de armas histórico a la región de Kherson, la época en que la región era parte del Imperio Ruso", dijo Stremousov en el canal oficial Telegram de la CAA.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 6 de mayo. /TASS/. Ucrania planea atacar el Puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo, dijeron los representantes de las Fuerzas Armadas Nacionales de Letonia, Janis Slaidins, según los medios de comunicación de Letonia.



Tanta insistencia con lo del ataque al puente, me lleva a pensar que solo es una pantalla de humo, *para realizar mas comodamente, un grave atentado en el territorio de la federacion rusa...

PD- Feo panorama.*


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

El asesor del jefe del gobierno de la #DPR cree que el motivo de las frecuentes llamadas de Macron a Putin es un intento de salvar a los funcionarios extranjeros de alto rango en #Azovstal


El punto caliente de la guerra es Ucrania, pero la guerra se extiende por todo el planeta. La guerra es entre una oligarquía angloamericana en colapso vs. Estados nacionales que quieren la libertad. Para esa oligarquía hay que derrotar a Rusia, para que luego se centren en China, el otro impedimento para sus planes de dominación.


ÚLTIMA HORA: La Unión Europea anuncia sanciones contra el petróleo ruso
Así es como funcionará India obtiene petróleo ruso con grandes descuentos, India vende el petróleo con fines de lucro a la UE.
Las refinerías de la UE están preparadas para el petróleo ruso.
Los medios luego dicen que estamos boicoteando el petróleo ruso.
Así es como les gusta engañar a la gente.


Los civiles que abandonan la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal constantemente cuentan historias sobre cómo los combatientes ucranianos no les informaron sobre el alto el fuego y no les permitieron irse:
El medio de noticias alemán Der Spiegel llamó a esto "inconsistencia de contenido" y eliminó un video que mostraba testimonios:


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Rusia podía ser una potencia en drones y no me refiero a tener 3 o 4 puntero, sino tener a decenas de miles de todo tipo, desde terrestres, a marítimos a aéreos



No tenemos datos sobre la cantidad de drones armados que utiliza Rusia en Ucrania, tampoco sabemos cuantos vehiculos y soldados han destruido, la guerra esta siendo mucho mas sangrienta de lo que reflejan los medios.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (7 May 2022)

Fuerzas Especiales "O" capturaron otro lote de armas occidentales.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón. Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo. Es de traca gorda valenciana que los puentes sobre el río Dníeper todavía sigan en pie ¡¡¡¡ DOS MESES DESPUÉS !!!! de haberse iniciado las hostilidades . Yo no me lo puedo creer. Y como eso muchos más detalles , como no querer empeñar más de un limitado número de tropas en la operación . Es como si se hubiese lanzado a la pelea con un brazo atado a la espalda al Ejército Ruso , cuando está peleando contra todas las hienas otánicas en masa . Y lo que es peor : se están viniendo arriba de forma peligrosísima porque vamos de cabeza a una escalada atómica inevitable .Todo esto se podría haber arreglado desde un principio si se hubiese dado un golpe brutal y definitivo que hubiese puesto fuera de combate por completo a Ucrania en muy poco tiempo . Hubiese sido algo brutal , rápido y categórico . Y hubiese puesto las cosas meridianamente claras a todos estos chacales . No es comprensible. ¿ Cómo es posible que los puentes sobre el estuario del río Dniester no estén todavía hechos añicos ?
> ¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
> Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.



Puedo estar equivocado, pero si se destruyen los puentes:
1. Se corta la unica salida de las AFU. Ante la eleccion "huir o morir" les dejas solo una. A enemigo que huye, puente de plata.
2. Se ralentizaria aun mas el potencial avance al oeste. Los puentes sobre rios tan grandes no son tan rapidamente reparables, especialmente si se destruyen pilares o tensores (si son suspendidos).

Lo que si me sorprende, es que no se hayan destruido los pasos con Polonia, Hungria, Chequia y Rumania, tanto de trenes como de automoviles.
Se tendria que haber cortado desde el dia 1, para evitar entrada/salida de ningun tipo de material. Entiendo que hay muchos civiles ahi, pero basta con avisar 8h antes de su destruccion con misiles para evitar bajas civiles.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (7 May 2022)

Lo dicho, Otanistas y otros...habéis hecho el ridículo con unas imágenes de jueguito

Cómo está el foro Calopez


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

@TaranQ
Coronel austriaco Markus Reisner: "Occidente ha cometido un grave error de cálculo en Ucrania"
El coronel y experto militar austriaco Markus Reisner declaró que los países occidentales están seriamente equivocados al depender de grandes suministros de armas para el ejército ucraniano. Según ...1/10


Markus Reisner, "el ejército ruso sigue haciendo progresos sólidos en su ofensiva contra las posiciones ucranianas en el Donbass, y saldrá victorioso en la región. Esto se evidencia por el hecho de que la mayoría de los territorios de la RPD y la LPR, incluidas las grandes ciudades, .. 2/10
ya están bajo el control del ejército ruso. Rusia también controla importantes instalaciones en el sur de Ucrania, a orillas del Mar de Azov''. El coronel austriaco también añadió que "en Occidente tratan de no hablar del obvio avance de las fuerzas armadas rusas...3/10
y los medios de comunicación occidentales hacen muchos esfuerzos para ocultar los éxitos obvios de los rusos, lo cual es un grave error". Markus Reisner destacó que "Está siguiendo la situación en Ucrania de varias fuentes, y concluyó que Occidente está profundamente equivocado al confiar en ..4/10
sobre grandes suministros de ayuda militar para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania''. Según el coronel, "se tarda mucho tiempo en enviar armas, y estas armas se gastan literalmente en un día. Y la mayoría de las veces, estas armas occidentales ni siquiera tienen tiempo para caer en el ..5/10
manos del ejército ucraniano en primera línea''. "Según el departamento de defensa de EE. UU., las armas que Occidente envía a Ucrania durante la semana se agotan en un día. Esto significa que las armas occidentales son utilizadas inmediatamente por los ucranianos y que la mayoría de estas armas ..6/10 son capturadas o destruidas por los rusos. El ejército ruso incauta muchas armas'', dijo Markus Reisner. El coronel austriaco también llamó la atención sobre la alta profesionalidad de las fuerzas especiales rusas, que se oponen a las tropas ucranianas. Según ..7/10 Markus Reisner, "las fuerzas especiales rusas rastrean con éxito a los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los neutralizan. Esto significa que las líneas de suministro para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el Donbass no están dañadas''. También señaló el trabajo bien coordinado ..8/10 de la infantería y la artillería de las fuerzas armadas rusas. "La ofensiva rusa en el Donbass es actualmente lenta pero constante y exhaustiva, con un importante apoyo de artillería e infantería. Esto no es un signo de debilidad. ..9/10 Más bien, muestra que los grupos tácticos del batallón interactúan más estrechamente entre sí y están controlados centralmente'', - dijo el coronel y experto militar austriaco Markus Reisner. 10/10


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón. Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo. Es de traca gorda valenciana que los puentes sobre el río Dníeper todavía sigan en pie ¡¡¡¡ DOS MESES DESPUÉS !!!! de haberse iniciado las hostilidades . Yo no me lo puedo creer. Y como eso muchos más detalles , como no querer empeñar más de un limitado número de tropas en la operación . Es como si se hubiese lanzado a la pelea con un brazo atado a la espalda al Ejército Ruso , cuando está peleando contra todas las hienas otánicas en masa . Y lo que es peor : se están viniendo arriba de forma peligrosísima porque vamos de cabeza a una escalada atómica inevitable .Todo esto se podría haber arreglado desde un principio si se hubiese dado un golpe brutal y definitivo que hubiese puesto fuera de combate por completo a Ucrania en muy poco tiempo . Hubiese sido algo brutal , rápido y categórico . Y hubiese puesto las cosas meridianamente claras a todos estos chacales . No es comprensible. ¿ Cómo es posible que los puentes sobre el estuario del río Dniester no estén todavía hechos añicos ?
> ¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
> Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.



Pues la explicación es fácil, Putiniano no quiere romper lazos con occidente a pesar de que occidente quiere destruir a Rusia, lo malo de esto es que ya tiene en contra a los oligarcas, a todo occidente en modo perro sarnoso, con sanciones como nunca se habían impuesto a ningun país en la historia y con los satánicos subidos al ver la indecisión rusa, Putiniano sigue considerando socios a occidente y le gustaría seguir haciendo negocios con ellos, por eso ha entrado en Ucrania con una mano atada a la espalda, con pocas tropas, no ha volado los puentes,no ha destruido lis centros de poder en Kiev, no ha usado con más contundencia los misiles para doblegar a los nazis, un auténtico desastre.
La partida de ajedrez que aquí muchos alababan en 2014 ha sido un continuo desastre, Rusia ha mostrado debilidad desde entonces y ahora también con esta chapuza de operación.
Si Putiniano anuncia el fin de la guerra el 9 de mayo también debe dimitir y dejar el paso a otros con más decisión y que vean la realidad, Occidente va a destruir Rusia, a robar sus inmensos recursos y por tanto Rusia debe ser mucho más contundente, con la blandura putiniana lo único que se ha conseguido es que USA/OTAN se suba a las barbas y haya ido escalando y suministrando más armamento a los ukros cuando al principio del conflicto no se atrevían porque pensaban que el Kremlin iba en serio, en fin, un desastre, esperemos al día 9 y veremos si Putiniano da alguna noticia o se limita a palabras patrióticas sin ningún valor real. Veremos.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

"¡NYET!" El Kremlin derriba las afirmaciones del primer ministro israelí de que Putin "se disculpó" por los comentarios de Lavrov; publica la transcripción completa de la llamada telefónica de Bennett con Putin

Moscú ha negado una afirmación hecha por el primer ministro israelí Naftali Bennett el 5 de mayo, en la que dijo que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se disculpó con él por los controvertidos comentarios realizados por el principal diplomático del Kremlin a principios de esta semana.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

A riesgo de dar *demasiado* crédito a Rusia, creo que vale la pena considerar que pueden querer mantenerse a este ritmo. Puede que sea el Afganistán de Occidente. ¿Quién está gastando más dinero y agotando más arsenales? ¿De quién son las economías que se están acelerando cada día más? No Rusia


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Buenas noticias para ti:
> A partir de hoy Phoenix (operador móvil de la RPD) cambia al código telefónico de la Federación Rusa "+7"
> 
> 
> ...



O sea los yankees ya están en Ucrania transportando armas en sus camiones y que c. Hacen los rusos que no los destruyen ?, es patético está Paco operación, al principio dijeron que no entrarían en Ucrania pero al ver que los rusos están en modo angelical pues ya están dentro y cada vez con más descaro. Madre mía.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Off topic

Marta Sánchez, la cantante, Lo Sabía y nos lo dijo.

Esta mujer, aunque en la mayoría de sus canciones ni se refleja, tiene/tenía un vozarrón impresionante, además de ser atractiva y ser inteligente. Lo tenis todo




Aquí el vídeo... No lo he podido ver en Youtube



La canción fue escrita por un productor de los Ángeles


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Son putas bestias nazis, pena que Putiniano no los barra como debe .


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

Italia blanqueando nazis, no se podía saber...


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

GEROMAN 10m

_Sobre "el lento progreso ruso en el Donbass"
Una vez más - esta batalla no se trata de tomar enormes áreas en una operación rápida - se trata de moler a las AFU metódicamente con una enorme potencia de fuego - y sólo avanzar después de que se rompa la defensa.
No te dejes engañar por los "expertos occidentales"_


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

*Información de interés para los amantes de los wargames*


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



desmilitarizando al ejercito ucronazi

todo correcto


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son putas bestias nazis, pena que Putiniano no los barra como debe .



Da la impresión de que estan robandoles la furgoneta.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No tenemos datos sobre la cantidad de drones armados que utiliza Rusia en Ucrania, tampoco sabemos cuantos vehiculos y soldados han destruido, la guerra esta siendo mucho mas sangrienta de lo que reflejan los medios.











¿ Cuantos modelos de drones ofrecen los rusos ? (actualizado)


Datos de interés Yo creo que muchos tienen una visión negativa de la industria aeroespacial rusa en el capítulo de los drones simplemente ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (7 May 2022)

Los puentes no se destruyen por dos motivos:
-Ucrania los necesita para defender el sur
-Rusia los necesitará para atacar el norte

No se destruyen por que ambos los necesitan. 
Cuando alguno de los dos ya no los necesite (Ucrania de por perdido el sureste definitivamente, o Rusia abandone la idea de avanzar al norte y decida cortar la entrada a refuerzos del oeste) serán borrados del mapa.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Información de interés para los amantes de los wargames*



Bueno un bulo desmontado.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

⚡Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron una gran acumulación de armas y equipos militares recibidos de Estados Unidos y países europeos en el área de la estación ferroviaria de Bogodukhov en la región de Kharkiv, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


----------



## Malevich (7 May 2022)

Es que lo del barco no sale ni en el Pis y eso que es 101% fundamentalista otanico....


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Los puentes no se destruyen por dos motivos:
> -Ucrania los necesita para defender el sur
> -Rusia los necesitará para atacar el norte
> 
> ...



NO. Los rusos no pueden cruzar esos puentes, los primeros dias con las columnas a toda hostia y los Ucranianos descontrolados si aunque con mucho riesgo de caer en emboscadas. En una guerra abierta y estando la mayoría de los puentes en ciudades de cientos de miles de habitantes es imposible sin que los vuelen antes.

Si quieren tomar el oeste tienen todo el flanco sur abierto, y pueden volver a entrar desde el norte que Lukshenko no les pondria pegas. 

Es un tema politico, Putin teme la campaña oh han roto los puentes y no llegara el trigo, y así se complica ganar hasta al mus.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

⚡Las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia podrán recibir gas y electricidad a través del territorio de Crimea, las líneas eléctricas voladas por extremistas en 2015 están siendo restauradas (c) jefe de Crimea Sergey Aksenov

La integración de las regiones avanza a un ritmo acelerado. La región de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia salieron completamente de Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Los puentes no se destruyen por dos motivos:
> -Ucrania los necesita para defender el sur
> -Rusia los necesitará para atacar el norte
> 
> ...



Rusia no los necesita estrategicamente dado que puede atacar la margen derecha (oeste) del Dnieper desde Bielorusia por el Norte y desde la cabeza de puente de Kherson por el Sur
Ademas hay estrechamientos en algunas zonas del rio que permitirian crear un puente de pontones, ademas de las presas

Por otro lado, Ucrania, aunque pierda el Donbass, no los va a volar dado que las ciudades tienen parte en la margen izquierda, tanto Kiev, y Dnipropetrovsk, como sobre todo Zhaporozie, y su voladura no evita que Rusia ataque a Kiev o a Odessa desde las posiciones que ya tiene en la margen derecha


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> NO. Los rusos no pueden cruzar esos puentes, los primeros dias con las columnas a toda hostia y los Ucranianos descontrolados si aunque con mucho riesgo de caer en emboscadas. En una guerra abierta y estando la mayoría de los puentes en ciudades de cientos de miles de habitantes es imposible sin que los vuelen antes.
> 
> Si quieren tomar el oeste tienen todo el flanco sur abierto, y pueden volver a entrar desde el norte que Lukshenko no les pondria pegas.
> 
> Es un tema politico, Putin teme la campaña oh han roto los puentes y no llegara el trigo, y así se complica ganar hasta al mus.



Es un poco infantil pensar que Putin dirija si se destruyen los puentes o se tome una ciudad u otra eso lo hace el estado mayor ruso, que son militares profesionales, y si no los destruyen alguna razón tendrán para no hacerlo. Pero Putin no entra en esos detalles de la guerra, eso es de sus generales.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

_*Kim Dotcom*

Al principio sólo había un puñado de personas instruidas en los caminos traviesos del Imperio estadounidense que llamaban a la guerra de Ucrania lo que es, una guerra por delegación de Estados Unidos. Perdí 50 mil seguidores en la primera semana y crecí 100 mil después de que la verdad atravesara la propaganda estadounidense.

*No tengas miedo de decir la verdad. twitter.com/davidsacks/sta...*_


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia podrán recibir gas y electricidad a través del territorio de Crimea, las líneas eléctricas voladas por extremistas en 2015 están siendo restauradas (c) jefe de Crimea Sergey Aksenov
> 
> La integración de las regiones avanza a un ritmo acelerado. La región de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia salieron completamente de Ucrania.



Zaporiya es Ucraniana solo han tomado un pequeño sector del sur del Óblast, pero la capital Zaporiya sigue siendo ucraniana.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

*presidente búlgaro*, Rumen Radev, ha advertido de las graves consecuencias económicas de una larga guerra en Ucrania como consecuencia de la falta de conversaciones de paz. "*Esto significa una autodestrucción económica de Europa y probablemente nos dirigimos hacia eso"*

. Bulgariens Staatschef Radew warnt vor „Selbstvernichtung Europas“


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

*Según el presidente serbio, ahora su país no puede ni aparecer en el mercado de capitales y se enfrenta a problemas de endeudamiento.*

Serbia está pagando un alto precio por negarse a imponer sanciones a Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania, declaró este viernes el presidente del país balcánico, Aleksandar Vucic.

Según el mandatario, después que Belgrado rechazara sumarse a las sanciones antirrusas, su nación enfrenta difíciles problemas: "No podemos aparecer en el mercado abierto de capitales, no somos un país de la OTAN ni de la Unión Europea, no hemos impuesto sanciones a Rusia", resumió.

"El dinero se ha encarecido; recientemente nos hemos endeudado al cien por cien, las tasas de interés de referencia están saltando por todas partes", afirmó Vucic, al detallar que ahora la tasa de endeudamiento público de Serbia alcanzó el 52,4 %.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania, los países occidentales buscan presionar a Serbia para que cambie su posición con respeto a Rusia. Vucic, que se ha negado rotundamente a imponer medidas restrictivas contra Moscú y está siendo presionado por EE.UU. y la Unión Europea para cambiar de postura, declaró que "sólo la fuerza de los intereses de Serbia" podría hacerle cambiar su decisión.

. Aleksandar Vucic declara que Serbia está pagando un alto precio por negarse a imponer sanciones a Rusia


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

_"Soy ruso"
Por Andrey Ovcharenko

Ahora, Andrey está luchando en el frente donde sueña con publicar estas líneas en papel. Ojalá pueda ver este vídeo y saber a cuántas personas ha conmovido.

Con subtitulos en ingles. 

_


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Información de interés para los amantes de los wargames*



Esto no da fiabilidad


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Geopolítica de las sanciones


La energía ha sido, desde que comenzó la intervención rusa en Ucrania, uno de los temas prioritarios de la agenda política tanto de Kiev como de sus socios occidentales. Después de años de exigir a…




slavyangrad.es











Geopolítica de las sanciones


07/05/2022


La energía ha sido, desde que comenzó la intervención rusa en Ucrania, uno de los temas prioritarios de la agenda política tanto de Kiev como de sus socios occidentales. Después de años de exigir a Gazprom contratos de larga duración para el tránsito de gas ruso a través del sistema ucraniano y de denunciar como chantaje el ahora repudiado gasoducto Nord Stream-2, Kiev exige ahora que se produzca de forma inmediata un embargo del gas y del petróleo ruso.

En el tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa, la inesperada fortaleza del rublo y la ausencia de un embargo formal han permitido un aumento de los ingresos rusos, un buen colchón para Moscú y un problema para Kiev y sus aliados. Estados Unidos, con la seguridad de saber que ni el gas ni el petróleo rusos son vitales para su economía, impuso ya un embargo al petróleo ruso. Sin embargo, mucho más vulnerables ante la pérdida de unos recursos energéticos que sí son clave, varios países de la Unión Europea o se resisten a imponer ese embargo o buscan la forma de amortiguar el golpe. Más abierto que otros países a vocalizar sus preocupaciones, Hungría ha dejado claro que las formas propuestas por la Unión Europea no garantizan su seguridad energética, algo evidente y no precisa de argumentos ideológicos sino puramente económicos.

Pero Hungría no es el único país afectado y un embargo al gas y petróleo ruso tiene una serie de implicaciones que van más allá de los efectos a corto plazo. De ahí que las dificultades estén siendo más duras que lo inicialmente previsto por Ursula Von der Leyen. Así lo reflejaba ayer Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_:

_Aparentemente, la campaña de propaganda “Mañana todos juntos renunciaremos totalmente al gas y petróleo ruso” ha chocado con la realidad. Y si Hungría dijo inmediatamente que es imposible y que habría que dejar de hablar de este tema, la lógica política ha obligado a la burocracia europea a aparcar el tema de un embargo completo. 

Sobre el gas, ya se ha explicado abiertamente que es físicamente imposible abandonarlo ahora (las empresas alemanas han repetido que el embargo sería un tiro en el pie para la economía alemana y, sobre el gas, que sería un tiro en la sien). En cuanto al petróleo, incluso en caso de un embargo total (que es improbable), solo causará un daño limitado a Rusia, que simplemente venderá más petróleo, no en “blanco” sino en gris y en forma de varias tramas, que recuperaría las pérdidas por el aumento general del precio del crudo. Al mismo tiempo, seguirá causando un daño catastrófico para la economía europea, reduciendo los estándares de vida en más de la mitad de los países de la UE. 

Las propuestas de ir en bicicleta o “apretarse el cinturón” en casa son una débil advertencia para el público europeo, cuyo descontento aumenta y que será utilizado por diversos populismos y euroescépticos a medio plazo. En este sentido, la UE y la Federación Rusa se encuentran en una especie de “carrera” en la que las partes están a la espera de dónde caerá más rápido el nivel de vida y dónde se empiezan a sentir antes las consecuencias económicas de la guerra. Para Estados Unidos, por supuesto, es ventajoso que la guerra se alargue lo más posible, para poder así maximizar el debilitamiento económico tanto de la UE como de la Federación Rusa. 

En caso de que no haya un embargo completo, Rusia, vender petróleo en su máximo potencial (aunque sea con descuento) supone para Rusia una amortiguación financiera para superar el periodo más duro de la ruptura de relaciones con Occidente. Así que, pese a las dificultade de la introducción de un embargo de gas y petróleo, se seguirá insistiendo sobre el tema por motivos políticos. Al mismo tiempo, se intentará tener las reservas de gas y de petróleo al máximo. _

Como principal cliente de las materias primas energéticas rusas, Alemania es el país de la Unión Europa que más se juega en este proceso. Las autoridades de la UE ya han demostrado estar dispuestas a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano aunque eso suponga un fuerte aumento de la inflación y renegar de una energía barata que, sin duda, ha sido un factor económicamente importante para Rusia, pero que es clave para la competitividad de, por ejemplo, la industria alemana. Eliminar el gas y el petróleo ruso supone buscar fuentes alternativas e ideológicamente correctas, que pasan por mirar a un país escasamente democrático como Qatar en busca de gas y a Arabia Saudí o Estados Unidos, aliados en la guerra que desde 2015 amenaza a Yemen con las bombas y el hambre, en busca de petróleo. Cualquiera de los casos supone un aumento de precios y la pertinente caída de la competitividad, consecuencias que recuerdan que las sanciones contra el sector energético ruso son en realidad sanciones contra Europa, fundamentalmente Alemania, y cuyo objetivo principal es garantizar que no exista una relación económica mínimamente fluida entre el motor de la Unión Europea y Rusia. Es lo que buscan, no solo la insistencia estadounidense de un embargo a la energía rusa, sino las constantes presiones políticas y mediáticas que tratan de señalar al actual Gobierno alemán y a su canciller como un ejecutivo débil que se resiste a tomar medidas más duras.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno un bulo desmontado.



Estoy buscando *confirmación* en otras fuentes.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto no da fiabilidad



Seguimos sin saber que le pasó a la fragata.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es un poco infantil pensar que Putin dirija si se destruyen los puentes o se tome una ciudad u otra eso lo hace el estado mayor ruso, que son militares profesionales, y si no los destruyen alguna razón tendrán para no hacerlo. Pero Putin no entra en esos detalles de la guerra, eso es de sus generales.



Mira como se desarrolla la guerra, ¿ quien paro el asalto a la aceria ? Y una vez rodeada no es algo vital para curso de la guerra.

¿ porque se pararon las columnas triunfantes el 3 dia ? Por negociacianos politicas con los ucraninanos.

¿ fueron lso militares los que anunciaron al enemigo la retirada de Kiev, con los riesgos que implica anunciar algo así? Pues no , fue el negociador de putin con los ucranianos.

De infantil tengo poco, pero estoy acostumbrado a calificativos parecidos cuando se ven las cosas antes de que ocurran. Cuando luego ocurren , algunos, pocos, hasta se disculpan.

Si esto estuviera en manos de un militar, no habria puentes desde el 3 dia. La aceria hubiera sido bombardeada con bombas de 3000kg, Zelenky posiblemente hubiera sido alcnazado, los politicos occidentales no habian ido a Kiev porque los trenes estarian siendo bombardeados , no habria cobertura telefonica..etc...etc.. Vamos no es que sea complicado, solo hay que hacer lo que vienen en el libro. Y se hacen libros con loas cosas que suelen funcionar.


----------



## txusky_g (7 May 2022)

Una cosa. Decidle a vuestros jefes que igual el lunes tienen que celebrar la victoria, pero de los otros.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Zaporiya es Ucraniana solo han tomado un pequeño sector del sur del Óblast, pero la capital Zaporiya sigue siendo ucraniana.



esta tomado +80% del territorio oblast ucraniano con mas de la mitad de la poblacion total






pero esas tierras iran a el Distrito Federal de Crimea / Tavrida,

la configuracion territorial rusa sera parecida a la anterior a 1917

el oblast de Zhaporizie desaparecera como unidad administrativa y la ciudad se integrara en la Republica Popular de Dnipropetrovsk / Ekaterinoslav


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

◽ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan con una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Los misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron cinco áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como un depósito de municiones cerca de la aldea de Bakhmut en la República Popular de Donetsk.

La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 18 instalaciones militares de Ucrania durante la noche. Entre ellos: dos puestos de mando en el distrito de Skovorodnikovo de la región de Kharkiv, cinco áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar, tres depósitos de municiones y combustible en el área del asentamiento de Dachnoye en la región de Odessa. En el área de la estación de tren de Bogodukhov en la región de Kharkiv, se destruyó una gran acumulación de equipo militar recibido de los Estados Unidos y países europeos. Como resultado de las huelgas, hasta 280 nacionalistas fueron asesinados, 48 unidades de armas y equipos militares fueron inutilizados.

Durante la noche, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 44 puestos de mando y 196 bastiones de las tropas ucranianas, áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Durante la noche, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Berezovka, región de Mykolaiv, Signalnoe, Luhanske, Krasnogorovka, Yasinovatoe y Zugres de la República Popular de Donetsk, Olgino, región de Kherson, Cherneshchina, región de Járkov. Además, tres misiles balísticos ucranianos "Tochka-U" y nueve cohetes del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple "Smerch" fueron interceptados sobre la ciudad de Izyum, región de Kharkiv.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 152 aeronaves, 112 helicópteros, 762 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 295 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
2.895 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 333 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.364 artillería de campaña y morteros y 2.716 vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 May 2022)

La bolsa de Oskil ha sido eliminada, de momento no hay información sobre si los ukras han retrocedido y escapado o si han sido neutralizados...


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 May 2022)

* En Rusia nadie sabe que dirá el Zar Putin el 9 de Mayo .
* La fragata rusa Almirante Makarov ha sido atacada por misiles 
ucranianos Neptune frente a las costas de Ucrania.
* La ayuda de Occidente a Kiev, no permite acabar con la guerra.
* El ejercito de Ucrania gana territorio en Jarkov.
* En Jarkov quedan unos 30.000 soldados ucranianos.
* EEUU anuncia otro paquete de ayuda militar de 141 millones.
* El ejercito ruso gana territorio en Luganks.
* Atacan con drones un aerodromo en Transnistria.


----------



## rober713 (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una cosa. Decidle a vuestros jefes que igual el lunes tienen que celebrar la victoria, pero de los otros.



Tranquilo Fantasma de Kiev ....


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira como se desarrolla la guerra, ¿ quien paro el asalto a la aceria ? Y una vez rodeada no es algo vital para curso de la guerra.
> 
> ¿ porque se pararon las columnas triunfantes el 3 dia ? Por negociacianos politicas con los ucraninanos.
> 
> ...



La retirada se produjo antes de que se anunciara, por eso fue tan rápida. No tenían el menor músculo para cercar una de las ciudades más extensas de Europa. Azovstal es un agujero con que se cerque valor militar 0. Putin da unas directrices pero todo lo demás lo dirigen militares profesionales de carrera, un militar profesional de carrera si ve que el tema de los puentes es vital su destrucción y no se le hace caso dimite. Pensar que Putin tiene a militares de carrera de alto rango atemorizados es absurdo. Pero vamos dicen que para el 9 de Mayo se dirá algo de esta operación especial.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial de NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 07.05.2022

♦Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de DOSCIENTOS DIEZ proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
❗Las áreas de NUEVE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, UN civil murió y CUATRO resultaron heridos. NUEVE casas resultaron dañadas.
‼Materiales sobre el hecho de la muerte y lesiones de civiles, daños a la infraestructura civil han sido transferidos a la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos.
En el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron TREINTA Y SEIS nacionalistas ucranianos, DOS morteros de 120 mm, TRES vehículos de combate de infantería y UN camión con municiones. Se capturaron UN vehículo de combate de infantería y DOS vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

Hacemos un llamado a todos los ciudadanos que se encuentran en el territorio controlado temporalmente por los nacionalistas ucranianos. Si ha sido testigo de los crímenes de los militantes ucranianos, intente hacer un video o una foto de estos hechos sin ponerse en peligro. Garantizamos su anonimato. Después de enviar la información especificada a través del bot de comentarios oficial (@nmdnr_bot) de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en la aplicación Telegram, estos materiales se utilizarán como base de pruebas para castigar a los criminales de guerra ucranianos con todo el peso de la ley.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

⚡Anoche, la parte ucraniana realizó otro intento de atacar la fragata Almirante Makarov cerca de la isla Zmeiny.

Porque aparte de la caricatura torcida de un barco en llamas y las declaraciones de Goncharenko y Gerashchenko, los ucranianos no pudieron aportar pruebas. Por lo tanto, ayer hubo un intento no solo de un ataque aéreo con aviones no tripulados: se enviaron aviones tácticos.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de la Armada trabajaron en los objetivos. Y todo está bien con el almirante Makarov: la fragata entró en el puerto de origen.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

▪Para evitar el cerco, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de las afueras del norte de Kharkov. Ahora las tropas rusas controlan una zona de amortiguamiento de ocho kilómetros desde Kazachya Lopan hasta Rubizhne (que se encuentra en la región de Kharkiv).

▪ Bajo Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cruzaron el Seversky Donets al sur de Chepel y se están preparando para una contraofensiva contra las tropas rusas.

▪Las batallas en la dirección Limansky se complican por los incendios. La lucha continúa en Shandrigolovo.

▪ Las tropas aliadas llegaron a las afueras de Severodonetsk. Batallas de tiro en Serebryanka, Belogorovka, Shipilovka y Privolye. Un Su-27 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de Platonovka.

▪ En Popasnaya, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron en el sur de la ciudad a Bakhmut. Ahora los barrios del noroeste están siendo despejados.

▪Se están realizando preparativos para una ofensiva en Zaporizhia: se infligen huelgas masivas en Orekhov y Gulyaipol. El pueblo de Shcherbaki está ocupado.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una cosa. Decidle a vuestros jefes que igual el lunes tienen que celebrar la victoria, pero de los otros.



Chusko: Si no te sigue nadie en tu zulo, no vengas aquí a buscar audiencia.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La retirada se produjo antes de que se anunciara, por eso fue tan rápida. No tenían el menor músculo para cercar una de las ciudades más extensas de Europa. Azovstal es un agujero con que se cerque valor militar 0. Putin da unas directrices pero todo lo demás lo dirigen militares profesionales de carrera, un militar profesional de carrera si ve que el tema de los puentes es vital su destrucción y no se le hace caso dimite. Pensar que Putin tiene a militares de carrera de alto rango atemorizados es absurdo. Pero vamos dicen que para el 9 de Mayo se dirá algo de esta operación especial.



Lo de la retirada no es como dices tu, es como afirmo yo. Lo anunciaron, y luego se fueron. Los aerotransportados estaban aun en Gostomel 2 dias despues del anuncio. Solo tienes que revisar el hilo anterior.

Azovtal es un agujero, donde puedes desmoralizar al enemigo, y no lo han hecho porque se lo ha prohibido Putin. Y si se preocupa del agujero, fijate si esta encima de los puentes.

No estan "aterrorizados", simplemente no tienen libertad de acción. ¿ tu cuando tu jefe te limita en algo ....Dimites ? No es lo comun. La gente tiene su carrera, su vida , su pagos y un alto mando ruso que dimita porque no este de acuerdo con el presidente tiene un futuro laboral limitado. Eso , si algunos no le acusan de cobrar del otro bando. Ser honesto se paga muy caro.


----------



## Cga (7 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @TaranQ
> Coronel austriaco Markus Reisner: "Occidente ha cometido un grave error de cálculo en Ucrania"
> El coronel y experto militar austriaco Markus Reisner declaró que los países occidentales están seriamente equivocados al depender de grandes suministros de armas para el ejército ucraniano. Según ...1/10
> 
> ...



Interesante. Son muchos los expertos que expresan lo mismo, aunque se pierden en la avalancha mediática. A quien creer?. Cada uno verá....
Son estas ocasiones en que pocas personas mantienen la lucidez, frente a la pereza y acomodación de las masas aborregadas....


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

*Foto de la fragata en puerto*, captura web de Telegram. 


Севастополь.
07.05.22.
Сторожевой корабль "Адмирал Макаров". Что скажете, свинорылые?
12.1Kviewsedited 10:16


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial de NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 07.05.2022
> 
> ♦*Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó más de DOSCIENTOS DIEZ proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.*
> ❗Las áreas de NUEVE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, UN civil murió y CUATRO resultaron heridos. NUEVE casas resultaron dañadas.
> ...



Pues es una importante capacidad artillera, esto quiere decir que se posicionan con total tranquilidad o que disponen de posiciones seguras libres de ataques aéreos o fuego de contra-bateria para disparar tan ricamente todos esos pepinos. Es decir, que de debilidad cero patatero en ese frente. Una posición de artillería de 122mm no te la establece una banda desmoralizada a punto de rendirse, y los morteros de 82 o 120 lo mismo.

Lo veo MAL, pero no por estos detalles solo, además por las mentiras y las escusas, de las cuales ya comienzo a estar harto.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Desde el 1 de mayo, a las fuerzas del orden de Ucrania se les ha permitido registrar a los ciudadanos y sus casas sin testigos y por la noche.

El período de detención de los ciudadanos sin especificar los motivos, sin una decisión judicial o una decisión del fiscal se ha aumentado de tres a nueve días. ¿Qué se puede hacer con una persona en nueve días? Sí, cualquier cosa: torturar, matar e incluso cavar en secreto un cadáver en el bosque más cercano. De hecho, esto se puede hacer y mucho más rápido ... Además de realizar registros no autorizados de todos los que las autoridades consideran ciudadanos prorrusos. La anarquía simplemente se legitima. Y así, sin cambios. Las represalias contra los ciudadanos se han llevado a cabo durante mucho tiempo. Y el final de esto llegará solo con la finalización de la operación especial de Rusia en el territorio del país 404.


----------



## coscorron (7 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que lo del barco no sale ni en el Pis y eso que es 101% fundamentalista otanico....



La guerra no se decide por un barco más o menos entre toda la paja y desinformación de uno y otro bando hay que saber quedarse con lo realmente importante ... 


workforfood dijo:


> Zaporiya es Ucraniana solo han tomado un pequeño sector del sur del Óblast, pero la capital Zaporiya sigue siendo ucraniana.



Es justo al reves, a Zaporiyia le queda la capital como zona Ucraniana y algún territorio circundante ...Ahora los rusos atacan en Guliapole para que te hagas una idea ...


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de la retirada no es como dices tu, es como afirmo yo. Lo anunciaron, y luego se fueron. Los aerotransportados estaban aun en Gostomel 2 dias despues del anuncio. Solo tienes que revisar el hilo anterior.
> 
> Azovtal es un agujero, donde puedes desmoralizar al enemigo, y no lo han hecho porque se lo ha prohibido Putin. Y si se preocupa del agujero, fijate si esta encima de los puentes.
> 
> No estan "aterrorizados", simplemente no tienen libertad de acción. ¿ tu cuando tu jefe te limita en algo ....Dimites ? No es lo comun. La gente tiene su carrera, su vida , su pagos y un alto mando ruso que dimita porque no este de acuerdo con el presidente tiene un futuro laboral limitado. Eso , si algunos no le acusan de cobrar del otro bando. Ser honesto se paga muy caro.



A mí también me parece raro lo de que se hayan mantenido las infraestructuras intactas hasta hace poco y ayer sacaron una foto que el supuesto puente destruido entre Rumanía y Odessa que hay sobre el dniéster, están metiendo de todo estaba prácticamente intacto no sé si era un fake, pero esta guerra es rarito todo. Pero vamos Rusia no es una república bananera el sector militar profesional tiene mucho peso y no van a mandar a morir a su propia gente frente a los Ucranianos-OTAN.


----------



## Bartleby (7 May 2022)

Que dice Metsuola, que por si no os suena, es la maltesa presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, que Ucrania ganará la guerra y Europa liderará el nuevo orden mundial. Cómo están esas cabezas









Metsuola: Ucrania ganará la guerra y la UE liderará el orden mundial


Florencia (Italia), 6 may (EFE).- La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola, afirmó hoy que Ucrania ganará contra la "brutal, ilegal y medieval invasión rusa" y que la Unión Europea (UE) debe liderar el nuevo orden democrático mundial y "defender los derechos fundamentales de...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Pregunta :

¿ los rusos han capturado la isla esa que esta 50 km de Odessa ?

Si la tomaron, quizas por eso los barcos se acercan a la costa para descargar suministros. Es un buen sitio para tener misiles AA. 

De todas formas odesa y su puerto esta a tiro de smerch desde el ismo de Crimea son unos 50km.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Como Austria no forma parte de la OTAN, sus líderes militares pueden hablar abiertamente sobre el conflicto, y esta evaluación es condenatoria. Acusa a los medios occidentales de suprimir desenfrenadamente la realidad del público, mientras que Ucrania está gastando sus suministros de ayuda muy, muy rápidamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 May 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Una cosa. Decidle a vuestros jefes que igual el lunes tienen que celebrar la victoria, pero de los otros.



Cuentas nos mas, chusky, no nos dejes asín.

Por cierto tu tienes jefes? Como das por supuesto que los demás si los tienen, lo mismo el que los tiene eres tu.


----------



## Don Luriio (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Que dice Metsuola, que por si no os suena, es la maltesa presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, que Ucrania ganará la guerra y Europa liderará el nuevo orden mundial. Cómo están esas cabezas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" "Europa también está en las calles de Bucha, en los túneles de Mariúpol, en los sótanos de Irpin, en las costas de la Isla de la Serpiente"....¿Se puede ser más miserable?


----------



## coscorron (7 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ▪Para evitar el cerco, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de las afueras del norte de Kharkov. Ahora las tropas rusas controlan una zona de amortiguamiento de ocho kilómetros desde Kazachya Lopan hasta Rubizhne (que se encuentra en la región de Kharkiv).
> 
> ▪ Bajo Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cruzaron el Seversky Donets al sur de Chepel y se están preparando para una contraofensiva contra las tropas rusas.



Da la sensación de que estan perdiendo fuelle. El contrataque ucraniano al norte de Kharkov inicialmente no era preocupante pero ahora con tropas presionando desde el Oeste hacía Izyum la cosa cambia .. Si llega a Kupiansk podrían cortar toda la ofensiva en seco sin que se haya dado ni un sólo beneficio. Entiendo que no se debería permitir y se debería tomar alguna medida.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "¡NYET!" El Kremlin derriba las afirmaciones del primer ministro israelí de que Putin "se disculpó" por los comentarios de Lavrov; publica la transcripción completa de la llamada telefónica de Bennett con Putin
> 
> Moscú ha negado una afirmación hecha por el primer ministro israelí Naftali Bennett el 5 de mayo, en la que dijo que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se disculpó con él por los controvertidos comentarios realizados por el principal diplomático del Kremlin a principios de esta semana.



Ya me parecia raro


----------



## coscorron (7 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> " "Europa también está en las calles de Bucha, en los túneles de Mariúpol, en los sótanos de Irpin, en las costas de la Isla de la Serpiente"....¿Se puede ser más miserable?



Europa esta donde diga una señora presidenta de una ex-colonia británica que sigue siendo en la práctica una colonia británica ... Que yo sepa a los europeos, a ninguno, no nos han preguntado a quien apoyamos en este guerra ... Desde el inicio lo han decidido ellos solitos y eso huele muy mal. Es como cuando el señor que gobierna Siria es un dictador pero los jeques arabes que bombardean yemen son buenos,


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo me imagino ahora a generales, asesores, políticos, contratistas, industria militar cerrados en banda y poca gente atreviéndose a replicarlee.
> 
> La guerra a cambiado
> 
> ...



This.

Y uso de IA para identificación y ejecución de blancos.

Skyner si... pero sería lo más eficaz.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo me imagino ahora a generales, asesores, políticos, contratistas, industria militar cerrados en banda y poca gente atreviéndose a replicarlee.
> 
> La guerra a cambiado
> 
> ...



This.

Y uso de IA para identificación y ejecución de blancos.

Skynet si... pero sería lo más eficaz.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (7 May 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

la UE ofrece a Hungría y Eslovaquia un retraso en las sanciones al petróleo hasta finales del 2023, a República Cheka hasta finales de 2024, ninguno de los tres países ha aceptado


----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

Solana va a tener que subir el nivel de sus twits


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No voy a debatir acá sobre estúpidas teorías que contradicen lo que todos vimos...No atravesó 5 anillos del pentágono, sino sabe eso...bueno
> 
> Acaso no vio como los aviones atravesaron las torres?



"¿Va usted a creer mi palabra o lo que ven sus ojos?"


Yo cuento 3 anillos por lo menos


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *"Somos el último Restriner, el Katechon. Nosotros solos nos oponemos al mal global. Ahora esta noble idea debe ser desarrollada, esta misión debe ser contada abiertamente y sin vergüenza. Entonces todo encajará en su lugar. Estamos luchando contra el anticristo."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosa amalgama de simbología cristiano-ortodoxa, soviética y nacionalista rusa. Desde luego que el alma rusa es barroca, casi como la española.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

*Paul Rand
“¿Sabes quién es el mayor propagador de desinformación en la historia del mundo? Gobierno de los Estados Unidos*."


“El objetivo es aplastar a Rusia y Putin. Hay líneas rojas. Estamos peligrosamente cerca de una guerra nuclear por accidente. Pueden ocurrir operaciones de bandera falsa... Biden, Johnson y Stoltenberg no están hablando de diplomacia. ¡Estamos sentados en un barril de pólvora!”. —
@ZeppLaRouche


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 May 2022)

*La inteligencia estadounidense ha descrito siete direcciones tácticas del ejército ruso en Ucrania*
Ayer, 11:44
2

Según las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses, las fuerzas militares rusas están desplegadas en Ucrania a lo largo de siete ejes tácticos principales.

Así, la inteligencia estadounidense identifica las siguientes áreas:

1. Kharkov, la longitud aproximada del frente es de 100 km, el número de grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) es de 5.

2. Izyum. La longitud del frente es de 60 km, el número de grupos tácticos de batallón es de 22.

3. Severodonetsk. La longitud del frente es de 100 km, el número de BTG es de 19.

4. Popasnyanskoye. La longitud del frente es de 20 km, el número de BTG es de 7.

5. Donetsk. La longitud del frente es de 140 km, el número de BTG es de 20

6. Zaporozhye. La longitud del frente es de 130 km, el número de BTG es de 13.

7. Kherson. La longitud del frente alcanza los 160 km, el número de BTG es 7.

Al mismo tiempo, de acuerdo con las normas de las Fuerzas Terrestres de la URSS desde 1982, el BTG realiza operaciones ofensivas en el frente con una longitud de 1-2 km, defensa - 5 km. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania tienen el potencial de pasar a la ofensiva solo en 2-3 direcciones, y la defensa está muy extendida en tres.


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

Aquí está el supuesto puente destruido sobre el dniéster.










Solo han destruido un trozo del tramo de carretera todo lo demás está intacto.





Ni eso han destruido y está metiendo de todo la OTAN. Un ataque con mísiles y solo le aciertan a un pequeño cacho del borde externo 8 metros.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 May 2022)

Más nos vale que Rusia gane esta guerra, si la pierde nos esperan tiempos oscuros como pocas veces se han visto.
Irán ya a por todas , si el globalismo ya estaba desatado si triunfa ante Rusia preparaos para vivir los tiempos de Dickens de nuevo, miseria demoledora para las clases trabajadoras y parte de las medias, implantación de un nuevo neonazismo adornado eso sí con feminazismo brutal, LGTB, inmigración descontrolada y total, todo eso y mucho más.
Acelerarán la agenda 2030 hasta unos límites que ni nos podemos imaginar.
La humanidad se juega en este envite su futuro , si el globalismo dirigido por la satánica USA triunfa nos convertirán en animales de granja, mucho más de lo que ya somos.
SLAVA RUSIA.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Curiosa amalgama de simbología cristiano-ortodoxa, soviética y nacionalista rusa. Desde luego que el alma rusa es barroca, casi como la española.



Son Bizantinos, coño.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí está el supuesto puente destruido sobre el dniéster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo unico que interesa de ese puente es inutilzar la via ferrea para que no entren trenes con combustible ni material militar pesado hacia Odessa

si lo destruyes del todo luego te tocara constriur uno nuevo y eso lleva años


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo unico que interesa de ese puente es inutilzar la via ferrea para que no entren trenes con combustible ni material militar pesado hacia Odessa
> 
> si lo destruyes del todo luego te tocara constriur uno nuevo y eso lleva años









Lo destruido es el círculo rojo un tramo de carretera de 8 metros, no de ferrocarril. El ferrocarril está intacto. ¿Pero esto qué es?


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Va usted a creer mi palabra o lo que ven sus ojos?"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050367
> 
> Yo cuento 3 anillos por lo menos



Recuerdo que ví una foto de un supuesto reactor entre los restos del Pentágono. Evidentemente no corresponde, en tamaño, a los que porta un avión comercial.

He aquí la foto.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La retirada se produjo antes de que se anunciara, por eso fue tan rápida. No tenían el menor músculo para cercar una de las ciudades más extensas de Europa. Azovstal es un agujero con que se cerque valor militar 0. Putin da unas directrices pero todo lo demás lo dirigen militares profesionales de carrera, un militar profesional de carrera si ve que el tema de los puentes es vital su destrucción y no se le hace caso dimite. Pensar que Putin tiene a militares de carrera de alto rango atemorizados es absurdo. Pero vamos dicen que para el 9 de Mayo se dirá algo de esta operación especial.



Con todo el respeto, no voy a replicarle a los puntos 1 y 2 (la retirada en Kiev y la imprecisión y fracaso que suponen, a mi juicio), pero si voy a ser tajante en el 3. Le aseguro a usted, que ningún militar profesional “dimite” jamás, sea ruso o congoleño. El militar obedece las órdenes y se ciñe a los objetivos con los medios que le han dado, aunque sean insuficientes y las órdenes le parezcan una insensatez. Es así, se llama disciplina militar. Estoy seguro que los oficiales rusos están obedeciendo insensateces, porque así son las órdenes. Otra cosa es si llegado el momento alguien en algún lugar es capaz de hacérselo pagar al “líder”, pero eso no es tarea de los militares. Desastres políticos que han conducido a perder guerras ganadas de antemano... hay a miles en la historia.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

. Rusia destruye una gran cantidad de armas y equipos suministrados por EE.UU. y países europeos en una estación ferroviaria en la provincia de Járkov

Muchas armas y equipos militares concentrados en el área de la estación ferroviaria Bogodújov, en la provincia ucraniana de Járkov, fueron destruidas esta noche por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, comunicó este sábado el portavoz de la Defensa rusa, Ígor Konashénkov. Como resultado del ataque, murieron "hasta 280 nacionalistas" y neutralizaron 48 equipos, afirmó el vocero.

Asimismo, según el informe Konashénkov, la aviación de Moscú disparó con misiles aire-tierra contra cinco concentraciones de tropas ucranianas, así como atacaron un almacén de municiones de Bájmut, en el territorio reclamado por la República Popular de Donetsk. En total, bombardeó 18 objetos militares, entre los que están dos puntos de mando, cinco áreas de la concentración de efectivos y equipos militares, y tres almacenes de combustible.

Por su parte, la artillería rusa atacó 44 puntos de mando y 196 puntos de defensa ucranianos.

En cuanto a la defensa aérea, derribó durante la noche 13 drones, aseguró Konashénkov. Asimismo, fueron interceptados tres misiles balísticos Tochka U y nueve proyectiles de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples Smerch.


----------



## EGO (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón.* Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo.*



Bueno...es lo que pasa cuando no vives metido en un bunker y rodeado de chupapollas que no te quieren decir la verdad.

Strelkov lleva pidiendo la movilizacion general desde el minuto 1 y Putin creyendo que con 150.000 tios puede abarcar un frente de 2000km.Si se hubiera sacado la chorra y hubiera metido 300k ahora Ucrania estaria mas alla del Dnieper.

Fail epico del ajedrecista.

Ahora efectivamente se estan cumpliendo las peores predicciones de Strelkov.Ucrania contratacando con exito en Jarkov y los rusos no tienen reservas para taponar esa zona.

Sin movilizacion general Rusia sera derrotada,porque los ucranianos ya estan formando decenas de miles de reclutas y ademas la OTAN esta instruyendo mucha gente para usar la artilleria de 155mm y otros cacharros.

Nadie se va a sentar en una mesa de negociaciones.Esta guerra solo acaba con las destruccion de uno de los dos ejercitos.

Supongo que el lunes habra declaracion de guerra formal y movilizacion general,pero poner a toda esa gente en Ucrania llevara semanas o meses.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recuerdo que ví una foto de un supuesto reactor entre los restos del Pentágono. Evidentemente no corresponde, en tamaño, a los que porta un avión comercial.
> 
> He aquí la foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050385



lo volvere a repetir, el Pentagono fue atacado por un misil lanzado desde un submarino ruso en respuesta por el hundimiento del Kursk
Putin sabia perfectamente el dia y la hora en que los aviones iban a "atacar" New York y aprovecho para dar la respuesta

el escaso daño en la primera linea de edificios del Pentagono asi lo atestigua, el resto se propago un incendio

lo unico que pido atravesar algo mas fue el motor del propio misil, cuyo tamaño pude concordar con esta foto


----------



## Bartleby (7 May 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo destruido es el círculo rojo un tramo de carretera de 8 metros, no de ferrocarril. El ferrocarril está intacto. ¿Pero esto qué es?



No puedes meter un tren pesado sin que descarrile, en ese aspecto han bloqueado la circulación. Pero no deberian tardar mucho en repararlo.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

En varias cuentas de twitter y Telegram se van haciendo eco de la llegada de la fragata a Sebastopol.

El hilo de Guerra en Ucrania de Burbuja se ha adelantado a casi todas ellas.

Seguramente, en primicia en nuestro país.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Los políticos han cogido carretilla a la hora de decretar leyes en caliente que prohíbe y vulnera todos los derechos, ojo la justicia ni está ni se le espera.

Menudo circo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira como se desarrolla la guerra, ¿ quien paro el asalto a la aceria ? Y una vez rodeada no es algo vital para curso de la guerra.
> 
> ¿ porque se pararon las columnas triunfantes el 3 dia ? Por negociacianos politicas con los ucraninanos.
> 
> ...



Pero es que resulta elemental de madera de pino, no se trata de finuras tácticas, hablamos de algo elementalísimo. Es una guerra que se está perdiendo y que hasta un palurdo lo ve venir. Es enervante para cualquiera con un poco de sentido común y algo de sangre en las venas, cojones. Hay pocos ejemplos como este de infamia, la verdad.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Nazismo is back

El General Invierno venció a los nazis, ahora los vencerá un grifo


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> No puedes meter un tren pesado sin que descarrile, en ese aspecto han bloqueado la circulación. Pero no deberian tardar mucho en repararlo.



Las vías están intactas como va a descarrilar, han destruido un tramo de 8 metros *de carretera* nada más, hasta eso es fácil de arreglar. Eso es una destrucción con mísiles si eso parece que le han dado como enfilado para evitar la mínima destrucción posible y que siga circulando de todo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los políticos han cogido carretilla a la hora de decretar leyes en caliente que prohíbe y vulnera todos los derechos, ojo la justicia ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> Menudo circo.



Dónde están los jueces? Dónde está la tan cacareada libertad? Esto se esta
Poniendo peligrosisino, y la sociedad muerta


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 May 2022)

Si los ukras se están inventando trolas de éste tamaño quiere decir que están desesperados...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Las vías están intactas como va a descarrilar, han destrudio un tramo de 8 metros *de carretera* nada más, hasta eso es fácil de arreglar. Eso es una destrucción con mísiles si eso parece que le han dado como enfilado para evitar la mínima destrucción posible y que siga circulando de todo.



Intenta pasar un tren pesado con un gran agujero al lado, aunque los railes esten intactos y veras lo que pasa. Se llama Física


----------



## Poseidón (7 May 2022)

Este es el nivel del viñetista de La Voz de Galicia







Camas de gas y tal.


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Intenta pasar un tren pesado con un gran agujero al lado, aunque los railes esten intactos y veras lo que pasa. Se llama Física



Puede, pero es que esa "destrucción" es absolutamente mínima, y muy fácil de arreglar. De un puente enorme que destruyas un tramo de carretera de 8 m y las vías intactas, es que has tirado el mísil para dejarlo prácticamente intacto, lo tiras en medio de las vías y ya no te tienes que preocupar por ese puente en toda la guerra.


----------



## arriondas (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En varias cuentas de twitter y Telegram se van haciendo eco de la llegada de la fragata a Sebastopol.
> 
> El hilo de Guerra en Ucrania de Burbuja se ha adelantado a casi todas ellas.
> 
> Seguramente, en primicia en nuestro país.



¿Qué dirán en La Sexta el cerdito y el comegofio guaperas? ¿No habían anunciado ayer que la fragata había quedado jodida? El periodismo hace tiempo que dejó de ser serio...


----------



## pirivi-parava (7 May 2022)

*Inside Azovstal Territory: First Western Journalist Inside Azovstal In Mariupol

*


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pero es que resulta elemental de madera de pino, no se trata de finuras tácticas, hablamos de algo elementalísimo. Es una guerra que se está perdiendo y que hasta un palurdo lo ve venir. Es enervante para cualquiera con un poco de sentido común y algo de sangre en las venas, cojones. Hay pocos ejemplos como este de infamia, la verdad.



Pero vamos a ver. En que te basas para decir que se está perdiendo. Qué informacion tienes para decir que algo no va como lo esperado. ( y no estoy diciendo que vaya bien, porque no lo sé). 

En mi opinion, Ukrania es un pais conocidisimo por rusia. Los sevicios secretos rusos saben desde la moral del pueblo hasta la implicacion occidental en ukrania. No tiene sentido que creyeran que iba a ser facil. 
Y todo tiene su "por qué ". Nosotros no lo vemos porque no tenemos informacion. Y posiblemente nunca lo veremos, pirque el que gane la guerra, o el bando donde nosotros caigamos, se encargara de imponer su relato. Y solo 70 años mas tarde, como es el caso ahora, empezaremoa a ver, si nuestros estados creen que no es peligroso, y a conocer el relato del contrario.


----------



## arriondas (7 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si los ukras se están inventando trolas de éste tamaño quiere decir que están desesperados...



En vista de algo así, todas esas "noticias" de tal o cual avión derribado (Su-34, Su-35, Mig-31...), los casi mil tanques destruidos... ¿Qué credibilidad tienen? La propaganda ucraniana se ha pasado de frenada, sin cortarse un pelo, con dos cojones. Deben estar jodidos de verdad, para soltar semejantes bolas.


----------



## Bartleby (7 May 2022)

Ucrania parte como clara favorita para ganar Eurovisión dentro de siete días. Después de que los representantes de Ucrania se alcen con el título, saldrá Borrell con un vehemente discurso enardeciendo a la masas diciendo eso de "totalen krieg" y prometiendo que, cueste lo que cueste, la próxima edición se celebrará en Mariupol.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Foto de la fragata en puerto*, captura web de Telegram.
> 
> 
> Севастополь.
> ...



Ni se si sera verdad . Se ve humo y no aprenden... Ahí... Todas juntitas


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El Grupo Wagner rescatando gatitos.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron 17 dones ucranianos, tres misiles Tochka-U anoche

MOSCÚ, 7 de mayo. /TASS/. Las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron 17 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, tres misiles Tochka-U y nueve misiles Smerch anoche, dijo el sábado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov.

Según él, los drones fueron derribados en la región de Nikolaev, así como cerca de Signalnoye, Luganskoye, Krasnkogorovka, Yasinovatoye y Zugres en la República Popular de Donetsk, el asentamiento de Olgino en la región de Kherson, el asentamiento de Cherneshchina en la región de Kharkov.

Konashenkov agregó que tres misiles Tochka-U y nueve misiles Smerch fueron interceptados sobre la ciudad de Izyum en la región de Kharkov.

Las fuerzas de misiles y artillería de Rusia alcanzaron anoche 240 objetivos militares ucranianos. "Las fuerzas de misiles y artillería atacaron 44 puestos de mando y 196 puntos fuertes del ejército ucraniano y áreas donde se desplegaron tropas y equipos militares ucranianos", señaló el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Según el ministerio, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 152 aviones ucranianos, 112 helicópteros, 762 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 295 sistemas de defensa aérea, 2.895 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 333 lanzacohetes múltiples, 1.364 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 2.716 vehículos motorizados militares desde el inicio de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Va usted a creer mi palabra o lo que ven sus ojos?"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050367
> 
> Yo cuento 3 anillos por lo menos



Yo cada vez creo menos ni una cosa ni la otra. Me parece algo único en la historia que un tipo pueda pilotar un avión a más de 800 kilómetros por hora a entre 1 y 5 metros del suelo.

Sino es un avión que misil hace eso? Mucha penetración veo ahí.


Respecto a lo que decía un compañero, la artillería es fundamental en el Donbass pero falta , aunque me parezca cutre y propia de insurgencia bien armada, drones baratos y armas anticarros usadas como francotirador para destruir puestos avanzados de infantería y ni solo vehículos 

Y dentro de los drones, vehículos "tipo coche" por control remoto con capacidad de carga explosiva


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Tuvanos, en algún lugar de Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin penso que dando un golpe de efecto , occidente negociaria. Pero occidente sabe cual su debilidad, no puede movilizar todo sin cambiar el pais y el tio no quiere cambiarlo. De hecho ha luchado siempre por ser un socio, lo que ocurre es que no hay cabida para socios en el esquema anglo.
> 
> Si Putin moviliza en serio el pais, posiblemente perderia las riendas del proceso. Solo puenden ganar cortando lazos con occidente, nacionalizando a saco, y poniendo en marcha comunismo de guerra. Una vez que empiecen no hay vuelta atras, de hecho Putin ya empezo el proceso solo que el creia que al negociar ...lo podria parar. Ahora esta pensando que cojones hace, le queda la esperanza que con esfuerzo y de forma lenta su gente capture el Donbas y dejarlo ahí. Eso tampoco se lo van a permitir, pero bueno ya se dara cuenta.



Sería un error volver a un comunismo o autarquía. A ver, a occidente se le vence con sus mismas armas, es decir, libre mercado y apertura de rutas comerciales. De hecho, en toda la historia de piratería anglo la esencia de su expansión y dominio ha sido abrir nuevos mercados a sus productos. El cerrarse a occidente y centrarse en China lo único que conlleva es a ser un vasallo de China.


----------



## Malevich (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ucrania parte como clara favorita para ganar Eurovisión dentro de siete días. Después de que los representantes de Ucrania se alcen con el título, saldrá Borrell con un vehemente discurso enardeciendo a la masas diciendo eso de "totalen krieg" y prometiendo que, cueste lo que cueste, la próxima edición se celebrará en Mariupol.



Va a ganar y con un resultado histórico. 
Cómo Yugoslavia en 1989.


----------



## rober713 (7 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si los ukras se están inventando trolas de éste tamaño quiere decir que están desesperados...



No solo los ukros estan desesperados, esta "noticia" era de hace tan solo 6 dias Rusia abate al 'fantasma de Kiev' 

Creo que voy a abrir una iniciativa en change.org para que incluyan a Stepan Tarabalka en la wikipedia como nuevo "as de la aviacion" con sus 40 derribos confirmados en la xbox


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Tendrán que dejarlos en Sebastopol.



Da la impesión que no hay ningún buque de guerra ruso seguro en el Mar Negro. Casi que deberían de plantearse mover la base naval a sitios más seguros, como Vladivostok. Porque en San Petersburgo me parece un sitio todavía peor con 4 capitales de la OTAN en medio del recorrido naval.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Son ciclos. Este no es muy distinto de los locos años veinte antes de la depresión de los treinta y guerra mundial por la hegemonía ideológica.
> Ahora asistimos a una lenta muerte del capitalismo financiero parasitario que trata de arrastrar con su caída al mundo que genera riquezas reales en su intento desesperado por controlarlas.
> Soberanías nacionales contra diktat del capital global.



Son peleas por el dominio de recursos que van a escasear en el futuro próximo. Ya sabes, que quien domine los recursos engordará considerablemente su cuenta corriente. Rusia pretende bajo la excusa de patriotismo y demás idioteces acaparar el control agrícola y los yacimientos ucranianos, para así chantajear con el precio al resto del mundo.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> boom booooom booooom que saquen mas barcos que los saquen



Lo mismo sacan ya los buenos, esos que se están reservando por si el conflicto escala.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Nos sentimos como una sola entidad con Rusia






El vicepresidente de la administración civico-militar de la región de Kherson dijo que la región de Kherson se esforzará por convertirse en parte de Rusia.

*Nos sentimos como una sola entidad con Rusia*


_El hecho de que la región se esfuerce por convertirse en uno de los sujetos de la Federación Rusa RIA Novosti, dijo el vicepresidente de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson, Kirill Stremousov.

- Tenemos la intención de vivir como parte de la Federación Rusa y nos pareceremos a algo cercano a Crimea en términos de ritmo de desarrollo. La región se esforzará por convertirse en un tema de la Federación Rusa. Nadie forzará nada, pero las tierras rusas originales deben volver a su canal histórico de cultura y valores, - Stremousova cita la publicación.

*Dijo que la región de Kherson está lista para dirigirse a Rusia con una solicitud para incluir la región en su composición.*

— Si es necesario, estamos listos para aplicar, pero ya estamos cooperando plenamente y nos sentimos como un todo único con las regiones de Rusia._

Власти Херсонской области хотят войти в состав России - zinc


El nuevo escudo de armas de la región de Kherson.







Para los amantes del eclecticismo histórico.
La administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson propone el escudo de armas de la época del Imperio Ruso como nuevo escudo de armas de la región.
Todo esto está sucediendo junto con la restauración de los monumentos a Lenin.
Todo esto, por supuesto, se debe a la falta de una ideología coherente, por lo que a veces se puede observar una divertida coexistencia de piezas de proyectos fundamentalmente diferentes que reemplazan el vacío ideológico oficial. Desde aquí Lenin está en un abrazo con el Imperio Ruso.
posmoderno? Posmoderno.


----------



## rober713 (7 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En vista de algo así, todas esas "noticias" de tal o cual avión derribado (Su-34, Su-35, Mig-31...), los casi mil tanques destruidos... ¿Qué credibilidad tienen? La propaganda ucraniana se ha pasado de frenada, sin cortarse un pelo, con dos cojones. Deben estar jodidos de verdad, para soltar semejantes bolas.



Las noticias en medios occidentales en mayor o menor medida se estan demostrando falsas a poco que uno intente informarse. Cual es el objeto de esa propaganda? Mantener la moral del contribuyente europeo y que sienta que sus esfuerzos impositivos e inflaccionarios tienen resultado, cuando vean que el resultado fue distinto al esperado ya sacaran otra cosa a modo de distraccion, medios de desinformacion no faltaran que hagan el trabajo


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es muchísimo porque Polonia es realmente un país sin mar. El Báltico es una charca no muy profunda y ninguno de sus países ribereños tiene una marina de verdad, ya que arrancas un barco y cuando te das cuenta te sales de tu mínima ZEE.
> 
> Entonces , para el tamaño de Italia y un PIB de 650MM, es mucho dinero. Con eso te puedes comprar una cantidad elevada de aviones y tanques que ,según sea el mix, ya se verá si tienen función defensiva u ofensiva. Porque tampoco es que partan de cero, tienen una fuerza aérea que no es pequeña. Eso sí, seguro que lo compran absolutamente todo en USA.



Una militarización total de Europa, visto lo visto, como Rusia no consiga "apaciguar" esto, no le queda otra que olvidarse de su parte occidental, va a estar cerrada a cal y canto. Mas les valdría mudar la capital a Vladivostok y dedicar su territorio e Europa oriental a plantar trigo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si los ukras se están inventando trolas de éste tamaño quiere decir que están desesperados...



Nos quieren engañar. Los malvados rusos han debido de pintarle el nombre a otra fragata del mismo tipo, para que parezca que no se la han hundido.


----------



## Sinjar (7 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (7 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

El problema actual de la humanidad, en lo referente a superpoblación y escasez de recursos naturales no está en Europa, sino en "otros sitios". Es decir, eliminar Europa no soluciona absolutamente nada, salvo que sea para "hacer sitio" a los que sobran en otros lugares, pero eso tampoco soluciona nada, puesto que solo es una "patada hacia delante" para un par de décadas.


----------



## Sinjar (7 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *"Somos el último Restriner, el Katechon. Nosotros solos nos oponemos al mal global. Ahora esta noble idea debe ser desarrollada, esta misión debe ser contada abiertamente y sin vergüenza. Entonces todo encajará en su lugar. Estamos luchando contra el anticristo."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La lucha contra el anticristo...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

Cosas de los departamentos de marqueting... se trata de q los que queremos recibir informacion real i importante nos cansemos.... De los CM ucranianos no me extraña pero es que los prorusos que deberían entender que medioa como este les beneficia del acoso mediatico hacen lo mismo...

Yo personalmente me conecto cada dia no para saber como va la guerra sino para ver soldados con gatitos...


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> En caso de guerra nuclear el primer objetivo es siempre, siempre los silos de los ICBM enemigos, para que no pueda usarlos y la respuesta obvia es lanzarlos antes de que sean alcanzados
> 
> ...



Es es sabido, pero es que solo Rusia está amenazando a todas horas con las nukes. EEUU no ha ni nombrado su uso.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (7 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "¡NYET!" El Kremlin derriba las afirmaciones del primer ministro israelí de que Putin "se disculpó" por los comentarios de Lavrov; publica la transcripción completa de la llamada telefónica de Bennett con Putin
> 
> Moscú ha negado una afirmación hecha por el primer ministro israelí Naftali Bennett el 5 de mayo, en la que dijo que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se disculpó con él por los controvertidos comentarios realizados por el principal diplomático del Kremlin a principios de esta semana.



Esto es vergonzoso.
No les basta con inventarse escenarios, también tienen que poner palabras en la boca de otros.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hay que ser muy inutil para perder una guerra teniendo 6 mil megatrones de esos sanos
> hay que usarlos ya antes de que caduquen, guerra nuclear total y se acabaron los problemas de la peña



¡¡Calopez, pon un filtro para que no posteen niños!!


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 May 2022)

Los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir siguen meándose en la cara de los ruskis y de Putin. Aquí vemos más chatarra rusa destruída con artillería, ATGM´s y drones.





Aquí se mean directamente en la boca de los ruskis.





Mientras tanto los drones Bayraktar siguen haicendo excursiones por la isla de las serpientes sin ningún tipo de oposición.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Bien, que le vengan los tiros por todos los lados si intentan tomar posiciones o huir sin pacto


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> The situation in Ukraine - UN Security Council Arria-formula meeting organized by the Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation
> 
> 
> The Permanent Mission of the Russian Federation will hold an informal meeting of the UN Security Council on "Systematic and mass grave violations of the international humanitarian law as well as other war crimes committed by the Ukrainian military personnel and militia and discovered in the...
> ...



Lo que mostro Rusia en la reunión del consejo de seguridad.









Arria meeting 6 May


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru





Nada se lee en medios occidentales sobre la reunion de ayer.

Dos noticias:









Russia shares evidence of 'Ukraine Military's crimes' at informal Arria Formula of UNSC | India Post News Paper


In an informal 'Arria Formula' with the members of the United Nations Security Council Russian diplomats presented evidence of unlawful acts




www.indiapost.com





NUEVA YORK: En una "Fórmula Arria" informal con los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas (CSNU), los diplomáticos rusos presentaron pruebas de los actos ilegales cometidos por los militares ucranianos y los grupos nacionalistas, alegando que obstaculizaban el proceso de evacuación de personas.
Esto ocurre después de que el representante permanente de Rusia ante las Naciones Unidas, Vasily Nebenzya, *dijera que las autoridades ucranianas y sus patrocinadores occidentales estaban haciendo todo lo posible para evitar que esta triste verdad saliera a la luz.*
"Tenemos suficientes razones para creer que todos estos principios son violados sistemáticamente por el ejército y los paramilitares ucranianos. Hay muchos testimonios de cómo el ejército ucraniano utiliza a los civiles como rehenes y como escudo humano", subrayó.
Culpando al ejército ucraniano de desplegar armas pesadas en zonas residenciales y de utilizar a los civiles como escudo humano, Nebenzya pidió a sus homólogos extranjeros que prestaran la debida atención a este hecho.
Al hablar del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, los diplomáticos rusos mostraron entrevistas en vídeo de civiles ucranianos que habían logrado escapar de la zona de hostilidades.
Muchos declararon que el ejército ucraniano había abierto fuego contra los coches de quienes intentaban utilizar los corredores humanitarios para la evacuación.
Algunos periodistas mostraron sus reportajes y entrevistas con habitantes de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk, mostrando cómo los soldados ucranianos y los miembros del batallón Azov habían bombardeado viviendas, poniendo en peligro la vida de los civiles
En declaraciones a Tass, el periodista y documentalista italiano Giorgio Bianchi afirmó que la desinformación y la propaganda no hacen más que retrasar la resolución del conflicto.
"Soy un europeo. No deseo que se difundan noticias falsas sobre Europa", añadió.
Hay una gran diferencia entre la percepción de los acontecimientos desde lugares seguros a cientos de kilómetros del lugar del conflicto y lo que realmente estaba ocurriendo sobre el terreno, informó Tass, citando a Salyam Adil, jefe de la oficina de la cadena de televisión libanesa Al Mayadeen en Moscú.
La situación era demasiado dramática como para tolerar cualquier intento de difundir acusaciones que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, subrayó además.









Russia presents at UN vast evidence of crimes by Ukrainian military


At an informal



artsakhpress.am





*Rusia presenta en la ONU amplias pruebas de los crímenes cometidos por los militares ucranianos*
En una reunión informal de la "fórmula Arria" del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, los diplomáticos rusos presentaron el viernes vastas pruebas de los crímenes cometidos por los militares ucranianos y los grupos nacionalistas, que en particular obstaculizaron la evacuación de la población civil. El embajador de Rusia, Vasily Nebenzya, subrayó que las autoridades ucranianas y sus patrocinadores occidentales están haciendo todo lo posible para evitar que esta triste verdad salga a la luz.
*Nebenzya pidió a sus homólogos extranjeros que prestaran la debida atención al hecho de que el ejército ucraniano desplegó repetidamente armas pesadas en zonas residenciales y utilizó a los civiles como escudo humano, lo que constituye una violación del derecho internacional humanitario.*

"Tenemos suficientes razones para creer que todos estos principios son violados sistemáticamente por el ejército ucraniano y los paramilitares. Hay muchos testimonios de cómo el ejército ucraniano utiliza a los civiles como rehenes y como escudo humano", dijo.
Los asistentes a la reunión fueron informados de la táctica del ejército ucraniano de crear emplazamientos de fuego en el interior de edificios de apartamentos e infraestructuras civiles. Los tanques y otros vehículos blindados se colocan en las plantas bajas, y los francotiradores, los misiles portátiles y las armas pesadas se sitúan en el tejado, con civiles pacíficos literalmente intercalados entre ellos.
Los diplomáticos rusos mostraron entrevistas en vídeo a civiles ucranianos que habían logrado escapar de la zona de hostilidades. Muchos declararon que el ejército ucraniano había abierto fuego contra los coches de quienes intentaban utilizar los corredores humanitarios para la evacuación. Una mujer residente en Mariupol desmintió rotundamente los rumores de que el ejército ruso fuera el responsable de la explosión en el teatro de Mariupol.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Federazione Russa, la squadra che ha preso il controllo di un altro insediamento della Repubblica popolare di #Lugansk


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pero es que resulta elemental de madera de pino, no se trata de finuras tácticas, hablamos de algo elementalísimo. Es una guerra que se está perdiendo y que hasta un palurdo lo ve venir. Es enervante para cualquiera con un poco de sentido común y algo de sangre en las venas, cojones. Hay pocos ejemplos como este de infamia, la verdad.



No siempre la "sangre en las venas y los cojones" son virtudes en cualquier confrontación.


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo que mostro Rusia en la reunión del consejo de seguridad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ONU está dirigida por Estados Unidos no harán ni caso.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es es sabido, pero es que solo Rusia está amenazando a todas horas con las nukes. EEUU no ha ni nombrado su uso.



cuando ya las has usado no necesitas nombrarlas


----------



## Sinjar (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bien, que le vengan los tiros por todos los lados si intentan tomar posiciones o huir sin pacto



La parte costera del Azovstal es un mini altos del Golán.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

Un poco off topic para ponernos en situación



solo puede mover los ojos, le han criticado desde el nacionalismo, por, PSOE, gente de Podemos...

Ha realizado entrevista con sus ojos, ha movido a gente. No pide limosna aunque podría recaudar mucho dinero. Sólo quiere que a la muerte digna le preceda una vida digna, como es posible que el estado no pague o ayude a estas personas si no hay más de 1.000 y van muriendo rápidamente. Ya no digo investigar la enfermedad simplemente una ayuda

Poneos en perspectiva cuando estéis triste, tengáis algún defecto o incluso una discapacidad. Luego un amego o un puto hijo de la gran Puta como Zelenski recibiendo dinero público para sus quehaceres


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No, te quedas sin perrita piloto.
> 
> 
> Es un IMR-2M solo que al verse por detrás engaña. Una especie de pala + grua.



Así es.
La pala lleva un sistema hidráulico que la pone plana cuando hace falta allanar el terreno, o en pico para cavar zanjas, en la foto de la carretera la lleva plana.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



_h. 
la aprobación de la guerra de agresión que actualmente está librando Rusia contra Ucrania_

después de leer el punto "h" más pregunto si se podrá aprobar la agresión que actualmente está librando la OTAN, UE y EEUU contra Rusia, Ucrania y la propia UE?


----------



## magufone (7 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿No os cansais de poner imágenes de videojuegos?
> 
> Saludos.



Pues ya sabes su respuesta:


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es es sabido, pero es que solo Rusia está amenazando a todas horas con las nukes. EEUU no ha ni nombrado su uso.



El primero que amenazo con usar armamento nuclear fue un senador americano antes de la guerra. No solo eso. Sino que deberian pensar en utilizarlo en primer lugar (cosa que no ha llegado a decir Rusia, de hecho ha dicho lo contrario que no empezarian ellos utilizando las armas nucleares).



PD: Espero que no las use nadie. Pero de momento el único que las ha usado ha sido EEUU.


----------



## SanRu (7 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La guerra no se decide por un barco más o menos entre toda la paja y desinformación de uno y otro bando hay que saber quedarse con lo realmente importante ...
> 
> 
> Es justo al reves, a Zaporiyia le queda la capital como zona Ucraniana y algún territorio circundante ...Ahora los rusos atacan en Guliapole para que te hagas una idea ...
> ...



Ya lo comenté en el anterior hilo: el frente de Zaporiyia avanzará siempre a la misma velocidad que lo haga el frente de Donetsk.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

"¿Socialdemocracia? ¡¡Socialmierda!!"


----------



## prolok (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos :
> 
> ¿ Pueden los S-400 ó S-500 detectar a los F-35?
> 
> ¿Hay antecedentes de Siria?











Not Only Stealth F-35s, Russian S-500 Missile Can Also Shoot-Down Low-Orbit Satellites


Russia’s new air to air – S-500 surface missile system is being branded as the F-35 killer by its media and the makers. The anti-aircraft missile system has entered state trials, said Russian Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said at the Army-2020 forum as reported by Tass. Pakistan Could...




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

_Eso le daría a Estados Unidos una excusa para escalar aún más la guerra en Ucrania y convertirla en una confrontación abierta....

"Rusia no reaccionará a tales historias estúpidas...

"Rusia bien puede buscar venganza por la guerra por delegación de Estados Unidos... Pero Putin es un hombre paciente y la venganza es un plato que se sirve frío"._


----------



## Abstenuto (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es es sabido, pero es que solo Rusia está amenazando a todas horas con las nukes. EEUU no ha ni nombrado su uso.



Es sistemático: ignoráis las amenazas contra Rusia, ignoráis los antecedentes y causas o las falseáis.

Y cuando Rusia reacciona, acusáis a Rusia

En definitiva, lo que hacéis es participar en la propaganda de guerra antirrusa movidos por vuestro odio a Rusia



Abstenuto dijo:


> Te explico lo de la "retórica nuclear", tras una breve introducción. En occidente vivimos en un océano de mentiras y de propaganda del Imperio Angloamericano. Eso hizo que nadie pareciera ser consciente de que *en 2014 EEUU y sus caniches europeos estaban jugando a un juego peligroso: amenazar gravemente la seguridad nacional de una superpotencia militar con el mayor arsenal nuclear del planeta*. Venía de lejos, se han ido dando los pasos precisos para que todo estallara, ninguneando sistemáticamente a Rusia. Resumido cronológicamente en 10 puntos
> Guerra en Ucrania XVI
> 
> Es tal el océano de mentiras en el que vivimos que ni un puto político, ni puto gran medio (excepto La Vanguardia, Rafael Poch) llamó a aquello golpe de estado
> ...


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

prolok dijo:


> Not Only Stealth F-35s, Russian S-500 Missile Can Also Shoot-Down Low-Orbit Satellites
> 
> 
> Russia’s new air to air – S-500 surface missile system is being branded as the F-35 killer by its media and the makers. The anti-aircraft missile system has entered state trials, said Russian Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said at the Army-2020 forum as reported by Tass. Pakistan Could...
> ...



Es la pregunta del millón, USA detuvo la venta del F-35 a Turquía por comprar antiaéreos rusos, pero no sabemos si es por prudencia (para evitar supuestamente que los rusos mediante los datos derivados del uso de ambos equipos pudieran dar con alguna debilidad del avión americano ) o porque realmente les consta que el F-35 es atacable con estos misiles.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

_Rusia toma más de una cuarta parte del territorio de Ucrania y los medios occidentales convencen a sus televidentes de que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra y que Ucrania pronto saldrá victoriosa. Vivimos en Matrix, donde la mayoría de las personas están inconscientes y creen en realidades falsas._


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

* Markus Reisner,* ''el ejército ruso sigue avanzando sólidamente en su ofensiva contra las posiciones ucranianas en el Donbass, y saldrá victorioso en la región. Esto se evidencia por el hecho de que la mayoría de los territorios de la DPR y la LPR, incluidas las grandes ciudades, ya están bajo el control del ejército ruso. 
Rusia también controla importantes instalaciones en el sur de Ucrania, a orillas del Mar de Azov". El coronel austriaco añadió también que "en Occidente intentan no hablar del evidente avance de las fuerzas armadas rusas y los medios de comunicación occidentales se esfuerzan mucho por ocultar los éxitos evidentes de los rusos, lo cual es un grave error''. 
Markus Reisner subrayó que "está siguiendo la situación en Ucrania desde varias fuentes, y concluyó que Occidente está profundamente equivocado al confiar en los grandes suministros de ayuda militar para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania''. Según el coronel, ''se necesita mucho tiempo para enviar armas, y estas armas se gastan literalmente en un día. Y la mayoría de las veces, estas armas occidentales ni siquiera tienen tiempo de caer en manos de los militares ucranianos en el frente''.
''Según el departamento de defensa estadounidense, las armas que Occidente envía a Ucrania durante la semana - se agotan en un día. Esto significa que las armas occidentales son utilizadas inmediatamente por los ucranianos y la mayoría de estas armas son capturadas o destruidas por los rusos. El ejército ruso se apodera de muchas armas'', - dijo Markus Reisner. 
El coronel austriaco también llamó la atención sobre la gran profesionalidad de las fuerzas especiales rusas, que se oponen a las tropas ucranianas. Según Markus Reisner, ''las fuerzas especiales rusas logran rastrear grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y neutralizarlos. Esto significa que las líneas de suministro para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en el Donbass no están dañadas''. También señaló el bien coordinado trabajo de la infantería y la artillería de las fuerzas armadas rusas. ''La ofensiva rusa en el Donbass es actualmente lenta pero constante y minuciosa, con un importante apoyo de artillería e infantería. Esto no es un signo de debilidad".
Más bien muestra que los grupos tácticos de los batallones interactúan más estrechamente entre sí y son controlados de forma centralizada'', - dijo el coronel austriaco y experto militar Markus Reisner.
El informe del inspector de la ONU y oficial de inteligencia (cibernética) del Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU., Scott Ritter;















Thread by @TaranQ on Thread Reader App


@TaranQ: Austrian Colonel Markus Reisner: ''The West has made a serious miscalculation in Ukraine'' Austrian colonel and military expert Markus Reisner declared that Western countries are seriously mistaken in relyin...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 May 2022)

Os dejo un artículo de Atlantic un pelín cínico. 


*No podemos enfrentarnos solos a Putin*
Estados Unidos debe buscar socios a lo largo y ancho, incluso en Oriente Medio.
Por Dennis Ross


Sobre el autor: _Dennis Ross__, ex asistente especial del presidente Barack Obama, es el consejero y miembro distinguido William Davidson del Instituto de Washington._


El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin proporcionó una llamada de atención a los Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos, recordándonos colectivamente una serie de verdades: el poder duro importa. Las fronteras se pueden cambiar por la fuerza. Los intentos de borrar naciones no han quedado relegados al pasado. Y el conflicto y la competencia definirán el panorama internacional en un futuro previsible. Si queremos disuadir a los primeros y dar forma a los segundos, necesitamos socios.

Mientras que la invasión de Rusia y sus atrocidades han rechazado gran parte del mundo occidental, *muchas naciones de Oriente Medio, África y América Latina se quedan al margen. Además, Putin conserva el apoyo de China y de países como Irán*, que no tiene interés en aceptar las normas que Occidente cree que deberían guiar el comportamiento internacional.

Incluso mientras Putin continúa su guerra contra Ucrania, *Estados Unidos debe empezar a pensar en construir coaliciones para el período posterior al final de la guerra.* Cuando Putin decide concluir esta guerra, no podemos volver a seguir como de costumbre.

Movilizar a las democracias de Europa y Asia es solo un comienzo. *El presidente Joe Biden habla a menudo de estar en un punto de inflexión en la lucha entre la democracia y la autocracia. Pero si dividimos el mundo solo en esa línea, excluimos a muchas naciones que necesitamos formar parte de cualquier coalición global capaz de contrarrestar los esfuerzos de Rusia y China para imponer sus reglas al sistema internacional*. No podemos darnos el lujo de descartar aquellas naciones que podrían no ser democracias, pero que tampoco son estados revisionistas. *En la lucha contra los poderes que están decididos a crear una nueva normalidad en la que el poder haga lo correcto, debemos ser capaces de unirnos a aquellos que se suman a nuestro apalancamiento y activos.*

Consideremos Oriente Medio. Debido a que Biden entendió la importancia de negar a Putin la capacidad de financiar su guerra, necesitaba encontrar alternativas al petróleo ruso, no solo para satisfacer las necesidades de los europeos, sino también para tratar de minimizar la explosión de los costos de la energía. *El esfuerzo de la administración para conseguir que Arabia Saudí, el único país con una capacidad de producción sobrante sustancial, bombee más petróleo no tuvo éxito. Una serie de factores pueden haber llevado a los saudíes a decir que no, pero como me dijo recientemente un alto funcionario saudí: "Usted en Estados Unidos se apresura a pedirnos que respondamos cuando quiera algo y no responde a nosotros cuando los llamamos"*. (Habló bajo condición de anonimato, con el fin de ofrecer una evaluación sincera de la situación). Continuó diciendo que en el pasado, los saudíes trataron de responder a nuestras solicitudes porque veían a Estados Unidos como "un amigo confiable" cuando su seguridad se vio amenazada. Después de ser alcanzados repetidamente por los hutíes y sus drones, misiles de crucero y cohetes proporcionados por Irán, y de vernos dudar en la región y en nuestras respuestas, ya no se sienten así.

Desde un punto de vista estadounidense, otros factores han estado en juego aquí. *El asesinato del periodista Jamal Khashoggi; la disposición de Donald Trump a dar a los saudíes un pase por su asesinato; otras violaciones de los derechos humanos; y la forma en que los saudíes procesaron su guerra en Yemen*, todos comprensiblemente generaron críticas bipartidistas al reino y llevaron a la decisión de la administración Biden de "recalibrar" *Pero la guerra de Putin volvió a centrar la realidad de nuestras necesidades. Y la realidad es que Arabia Saudí es estratégicamente importante en la competencia con Rusia y China.

El petróleo saudí es necesario ahora y durante las próximas dos décadas*, a medida que el mundo gestiona la transición de los combustibles fósiles a las energías renovables. *Arabia Saudí se encuentra entre los estados de Oriente Medio que están tratando de construir sociedades modernizadoras y resilientes*, y se enfrentan a un Irán que busca perpetuar los conflictos de la región para explotarlos. El apoyo de Teherán a Rusia no es un accidente. *Irán* es una potencia revisionista, que *busca dominar Oriente Medio*, ofreciendo un camino de austeridad impuesta por el bien de una ideología de resistencia estrecha e intolerante. Lo que los iraníes llaman el "eje de resistencia" es realmente un eje de miseria; las principales exportaciones de Irán son drones, misiles, milicias y estados fallidos o fallidos. (Líbano, Siria, Yemen e Irak son testimonios de lo que les espera a los estados donde Irán ejerce su influencia).

*Perpetuar un Oriente Medio moldeado por conflictos puede servir a los intereses rusos e iraníes  *, pero no sirve a los nuestros. Afortunadamente, una creciente coalición que incluye a saudíes, emiratíes, egipcios, jordanos, marroquíes, bahreiníes e israelíes ya está cooperando para contrarrestar los planes iraníes para la región. *El Comando Central de Estados Unidos proporciona tanto un mecanismo para apoyar sus necesidades de seguridad como un paraguas bajo el cual pueden integrar sus actividades de inteligencia, contraterrorismo y alerta temprana, ciberdefensa de misiles y drones, haciéndolas colectivamente más seguras de lo que serían por sí solas*. Cuanto más alentamos el tipo de cooperación económica y comercio que Israel y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos están estableciendo ahora, más fuerte será la base para la paz regional que crearemos y más *fomentaremos una coalición sólida que apoye las reglas del juego que buscamos *a nivel internacional.

¿*Significa esto que tenemos que renunciar a nuestras preocupaciones sobre los derechos humanos y alejarnos de nuestros valores?* *No, pero significa que haremos lo que siempre hemos hecho: sopesar nuestras prioridades y tratar de equilibrar valores e intereses*. *Debemos evitar que las reglas de Putin, por las que los estados más fuertes dictan a sus vecinos más débiles,* y las poblaciones civiles son el objetivo de elección, definan nuestro futuro internacional colectivo. *Necesitamos construir una amplia coalición de estados que compartan ese objetivo, un objetivo que refleje nuestros valores, y no solo nuestros intereses.*









We Can’t Face Down Putin Alone


The U.S. must look far and wide for partners, including in the Middle East.




www.theatlantic.com







La madre que los parió.
Sobre Yemen qué poquito hay que decir, ¿eh, hijos de puta? Que “no procesaron bien la guerra”.

Las monarquías del Golfo ¿“reflejan nuestros valores” o solamente nuestros intereses?

“los estados más fuertes dictan a sus vecinos más débiles” es exactamente lo que hace el FMI.

Y no sigo, porque me caliento. Seguid imprimiendo.


----------



## coscorron (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ucrania parte como clara favorita para ganar Eurovisión dentro de siete días. Después de que los representantes de Ucrania se alcen con el título, saldrá Borrell con un vehemente discurso enardeciendo a la masas diciendo eso de "totalen krieg" y prometiendo que, cueste lo que cueste, la próxima edición se celebrará en Mariupol.



Eurovision es una feria tonta de postureo y todos van a posturear... Si quisiera ganar un 72 % de beneficio apostaria a Ucrania sin dudarlo ...


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

En #Mariupol el frente #DPR llevó a cabo un desembarco en el territorio de Azovstal. Se tomó importante sector de la costa. Después de un fuerte bombardeo #RussianArmy no se espera mucha presencia de #UkrainianArmy alrededor de las colinas de cenizas y escorias Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=47.09356479333035%2C37.625507386710574&z=16… ].


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Grandes noticias: “Puedo confirmar la existencia de oficiales de alto rango de los países occidentales en el Azovstal. Presumiblemente del mínimo de EE. UU., Reino Unido y Francia “ Yan Gagin, asesor del jefe de DPR.


----------



## pepetemete (7 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> _h.
> la aprobación de la guerra de agresión que actualmente está librando Rusia contra Ucrania_
> 
> después de leer el punto "h" más pregunto si se podrá aprobar la agresión que actualmente está librando la OTAN, UE y EEUU contra Rusia, Ucrania y la propia UE?



La UE está en guerra con Rusia , los que estamos en el territorio de los nazis debemos de ser cautos, porque en breve se nos aplicará consejo de guerra si simpatizamos o disentimos con la ideología de los mismos de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> * Markus Reisner,* ''el ejército ruso sigue avanzando sólidamente en su ofensiva contra las posiciones ucranianas en el Donbass, y saldrá victorioso en la región. Esto se evidencia por el hecho de que la mayoría de los territorios de la DPR y la LPR, incluidas las grandes ciudades, ya están bajo el control del ejército ruso.
> Rusia también controla importantes instalaciones en el sur de Ucrania, a orillas del Mar de Azov". El coronel austriaco añadió también que "en Occidente intentan no hablar del evidente avance de las fuerzas armadas rusas y los medios de comunicación occidentales se esfuerzan mucho por ocultar los éxitos evidentes de los rusos, lo cual es un grave error''.
> Markus Reisner subrayó que "está siguiendo la situación en Ucrania desde varias fuentes, y concluyó que Occidente está profundamente equivocado al confiar en los grandes suministros de ayuda militar para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania''. Según el coronel, ''se necesita mucho tiempo para enviar armas, y estas armas se gastan literalmente en un día. Y la mayoría de las veces, estas armas occidentales ni siquiera tienen tiempo de caer en manos de los militares ucranianos en el frente''.
> ''Según el departamento de defensa estadounidense, las armas que Occidente envía a Ucrania durante la semana - se agotan en un día. Esto significa que las armas occidentales son utilizadas inmediatamente por los ucranianos y la mayoría de estas armas son capturadas o destruidas por los rusos. El ejército ruso se apodera de muchas armas'', - dijo Markus Reisner.
> ...



Que no lea esto el cara torcía que le da un alifafe


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

A veces me pregunto por qué los rusos no le echan mas leña al fuego y dejan de 'mariconear'
¿en qué mierdas está pensando el Estado Mayor ruso... Muchos se preguntan...

Pues supongo que es porque no somos pensadores militares, sino alabarderos del teclado.
También es seguro que ninguno hemos acudido a una academia militar o escuelas de guerra
ni conocemos el terreno y sus peculiaridades humanas,. Así que habrá que respetar lo básico
en lo que concierne al arte operacional y la estrategia, que conlleva adquirir los conocimientos
necesarios.

Y los rusos son bastante peculiares y metódicos cuando están pensando en la doctrina militar, 
el orden de batalla, planes para mil contingencias, logística, aptitud , la rotación de las tropas,
la ubicación del enemigo, los suministros del enemigo, la inteligencia del imperio, las fintas, 
las falsificaciones, los engaños, desinformación, maniobras, asaltos, el sabotaje, el desgaste 
del enemigo, el rendimiento de los sistemas de armas, las imágenes por satélite, cosas así.

Si no han hecho algo que desde el teclado es criticable (volar un puente o un túnel, derribar 
satélites, lanzar misiles sobre Washington o Londres), debe ser por algunas buenas razones
o mejores momentos. Se supone que allí están las mejores mentes de la planificación militar. 
Que saben lo que están haciendo. Pero nosotros somos bastante torpes para poder conocer
cuál es el pensamiento para hacer o no hacer todo lo que está sucediendo.

Desde la barandilla toca observar, aprender y descubrir las razones que desconocemos.
De algo hay que estar seguros: Que hay buenas razones.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> La UE está en guerra con Rusia , los que estamos en el territorio de los nazis debemos de ser cautos, porque en breve se nos aplicará consejo de guerra si simpatizamos o disentimos con la ideología de los mismos de la segunda guerra mundial.



la UE también está en guerra económica contra la UE, con las sanciones a Rusia pone en jaque las economías de muchos de los 27 

lo peor de todo y que mosquea a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, es que la UE pudo interceder en la guerra de Ucrania desde el mismo día del golpe de estado, creo que todo hubiera sido diferente y no llevaríamos 8 años con una sangría brutal de vidas inocentes


----------



## El-Mano (7 May 2022)

Buen resumen de ayer, se puede activar los sub a español:


----------



## piru (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira desde Jarkov te explica porque no va a haber ningun acuerdo



Lo clava. Los usanos quieren desgastar a Rusia, por eso Putin no ha entrado en Ucrania con "Audi", ha entrado con "Seat" que es suficiente para desgastar la tropa de retales ukra y reserva sus "audis" por si la OTAN le abre un frente en otro lado.

Le han prometido a Farlopensky y su entorno un retiro dorado en Miami, para que monte un gobierno "legítimo" de Ucrania en el exilio con el que seguir tocado los cojones a Rusia.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Un poco off topic para ponernos en situación
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050481
> ...



Dar dinero a los amegos... algún día, Dios lo quiera, será juzgado por traición y los responsables lo pagarán con toda la dureza que merece un acto tan deleznable.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Socialdemocracia? ¡¡Socialmierda!!"



No han olvidado que los derrotaron, con la excusa de Ucrania sacan su odio nazi anti ruso.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Pueblo Svetlichnoye liberado (Jarkov ??)


El ataque se llevó a cabo en una fábrica de aviones en Odessa.


----------



## lapetus (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
> Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.



Es que deberían cancelar el desfile. Es una mongolada hacer el desfile de la victoria mientras pierdes/no ganas en Ucrania.
Aparte del inmenso peligro de que cualquier comando ucro te haga un atentado en Moscú y se cargue al politburó y a los mandos militares.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En vista de algo así, todas esas "noticias" de tal o cual avión derribado (Su-34, Su-35, Mig-31...), los casi mil tanques destruidos... ¿Qué credibilidad tienen? La propaganda ucraniana se ha pasado de frenada, sin cortarse un pelo, con dos cojones. Deben estar jodidos de verdad, para soltar semejantes bolas.



Yo no les doy ninguna credibilidad, lo único que me molesto en comprobar son las ofensivas de Twitter y muchas son falsas....y ésto que tanto les gusta a los propagandistas sorosianos de poner fotos con chatarra o cadáveres, que las que no son falsas son irrelevantes desde un punto de vista general....y en caso de ser auténticas un vehículo destruido o dos se multiplicaban y convertían en una "columna" por arte de magia como pasaba los primeros días de la guerra. 

Por cierto lo de no respetar a los caídos sean del bando que sean y recrearse con sus cadáveres demuestra ser propio de mierdas (además de retrasados mentales psicópatas) que no tienen ni el 0,1% de los huevos que tienen los que están en el frente jugándose el pellejo, ni la mas mínima humanidad ...también éste tipo de propaganda demuestra un desprecio absoluto por el valor de la vida humana, cosa nada sorpredente teniendo en cuenta que los de su bando son los anglocabrones masones malthusianos para los cuales los seres humanos son sólo estadísticas a reducir..

Por cierto el único lugar donde he leído alguna crítica contra el cerdo anglocabrón Thomas Malthus, que es uno de los mayores hijos de perra de la historia , han sido los canales rusos de Telegram...sólo por leer ésto me hizo aumentar mis simpatías por su causa un 500% y me quedo corto


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que *deberían cancelar el desfile*. Es una mongolada hacer el desfile de la victoria mientras pierdes/no ganas en Ucrania.
> Aparte del inmenso peligro de que cualquier comando ucro te haga un atentado en Moscú y se cargue al politburó y a los mandos militares.




A ver...

1) El desfile no es por "Ucrania", es por la Gran Guerra.

2) Es una tradición rusa, suspenderlo sería como reconocer que se han vuelto maricones.

3) Es cierto que puede haber algún atentado o cosa rara... supongo que habrán extremado las medidas.

4) Como toda guerra, es un momento de gran cohesión y moral en el pueblo ruso. El desfile viene a fortalecerlo y reafirmarlo. Suspenderlo sería un golpe a la moral.

5) Posiblemente asista el "doble" de Putin a la celebración  ya veremos las fotos. Eso de que los grandes líderes tienen "dobles" para los momentos más complicados puede que no sea un mito.


----------



## 142857 (7 May 2022)

Buenos días.

Recuerdo de la guerra en Siria cómo se reprochaba en su respectivo hilo por parte de algunos la aparente lentitud de los avances.

Lo que en los mapas parecía un estancamiento en realidad era una destrucción sistemática de todo el equipo y de miles de combatientes.

Supongo que a veces es mejor dejar hacer a tu enemigo , para descubrir dónde tiene sus almacenes y lugares importantes, y así atacarlos en el mejor momento. O si te beneficia cierta situación , no cambiarla.

También quiero advertir de que había cuentas que se dedicaban a crear confusión de forma más sibilina que los típicos trolls. parecían defender a un bando para después repetir desinformación del otro , diciendo lo tontos que son o que les iban a dejar tirados etc etc.

Por aquí creo ver a alguno. Los del hilo de Siria ya recordarán.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>


----------



## pgas (7 May 2022)

el siguiente artículo lo he encontrado en el blog de J. Helmer, además allí podéis leer una intro tan interesante como el propio artículo

*EL MISTERIO DEL AUMENTO DE LAS ARMAS - EL GOLPE EN LVOV COMPLETARÁ LA OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL*




*Vlad Slapchenko *

"Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales y las Fuerzas de Cohetes tienen una capacidad muy limitada para rastrear objetivos en Ucrania Occidental, y la destrucción de las líneas ferroviarias no dará el mismo efecto que en la Gran Guerra Patria. Pero no todo es tan malo: nuestro ejército también tiene la oportunidad de 'dar la vuelta al tablero'. Tsargrad hablará de cómo estamos cortando el interminable flujo de armas de Occidente.

Occidente sigue inundando Ucrania con flujos de armas. Tras las entregas de miles de lanzagranadas antitanque, sistemas antiaéreos y antitanque portátiles (MANPADS y ATGM), ametralladoras y otras armas relativamente ligeras, fluyeron hacia el país filas de tanques de la era soviética y vehículos de combate de infantería procedentes de almacenes de países de Europa del Este. Kiev recibió sistemas S-300 eslovacos y, al parecer, cazas MiG-29 polacos.

Según las últimas declaraciones de los dirigentes británicos, Londres está estudiando la posibilidad de enviar a Ucrania cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Alvis Stormer, que disparan misiles Starstreak; éstos fueron creados [en los años 70] para destruir aviones y helicópteros de ataque soviéticos protegidos por blindaje. El Pentágono ha dispuesto la entrega de obuses remolcados M777 de 155 mm. Asimismo, el primer ministro británico Boris Johnson y su cómplice canadiense Justin Trudeau han prometido artillería pesada a los ucranianos.

Además, según informaciones no confirmadas, los estadounidenses están tratando de persuadir a Corea del Sur para que entregue a Kiev los T-80U y los BMP-3, comprados a Rusia en los años noventa.

En este contexto, la pregunta es cada vez más fuerte: ¿por qué nuestro ejército no bombardea todos los puentes, carreteras y estaciones de tren que abastecen al ejército ucraniano? Pues bien: si hay una pregunta, es necesario entender la respuesta.

*Anatomía de la logística*
Para entender cómo interrumpir los flujos de suministros, primero hay que entender cómo están organizados. El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, ha dicho que Estados Unidos y sus aliados están enviando entre 8 y 10 aviones al día a Ucrania, cargados de armas: "Estamos hablando de entre ocho y diez vuelos diarios a la región y de convoyes terrestres casi constantes que se desplazan al país. Nos gustaría mantener eso".

Lo que quiso decir con la palabra "región" no es difícil de entender. Se trata de Polonia, el principal centro de transporte para el traslado de armas y mercenarios a Ucrania. De las palabras de Kirby se deduce que las entregas no cruzan la frontera ucraniana, sino que terminan sus vuelos en el espacio aéreo polaco. El grueso de las armas viaja entonces a través de la frontera por carretera.

Naturalmente, también se utiliza el ferrocarril: no hace mucho, las redes sociales de polacos y eslovacos estaban llenas de vídeos con imágenes de trenes que transportaban decenas de tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería hacia Ucrania. Pero este no es el principal canal de suministro. Un grupo de Hércules C-130, más camiones, son una combinación más flexible y, por tanto, invulnerable, utilizada por los estadounidenses.



El gobierno de Nueva Zelanda anunció el 11 de abril que enviará un avión Hércules y un equipo de 50 hombres para apoyar la operación de Estados Unidos y la OTAN en Polonia. 

Incluso si Rusia es capaz de destruir las vías férreas y los apartaderos al este de la frontera polaca, el suministro de vehículos blindados no se detendrá. Simplemente porque existe un semirremolque que permite transportar equipos de hasta 100 toneladas (el peso de los tanques soviéticos apenas supera las 40 toneladas). En casos extremos, los vehículos blindados pueden conducirse solos. Esto, por supuesto, reducirá la necesidad de camiones pero dañará las carreteras, pero en caso de necesidad urgente, nadie se dejará disuadir por tales costes.
En otras palabras, la táctica elegida por los estadounidenses significa que la única forma de cortar el paso a Ucrania sin estas armas es detener el tráfico de carreteras que pasa por la frontera polaca.

*Los bombardeos son fáciles de ordenar*
Veamos ahora los medios de destrucción de que disponen nuestros militares, y las condiciones en las que se supone que se utilizan. Los medios están disponibles en dos clases: misiles de largo alcance y aviones de combate. El problema con los primeros es que el Kalibr está diseñado para destruir objetos estacionarios previamente reconocidos; pueden destruir fácilmente una estación de ferrocarril, pero la caza de un tren en movimiento, y más aún de un camión cargado de armas, es imposible con su ayuda. Los Iskander son una herramienta más flexible, pero tampoco pueden utilizarse para destruir vehículos individuales. Además, estos misiles son necesarios para eliminar cuarteles generales, sistemas de defensa aérea y otros objetivos de alta prioridad.

En cuanto a la aviación, el problema es que el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano sigue vivo, al menos en parte. Así lo demuestran las declaraciones periódicas del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, de que se han destruido sistemas de defensa aérea frescos en Ucrania. Además, sigue existiendo el problema de identificar los objetivos y apuntar a ellos con nuestros aviones. No tenemos observadores de tierra allí; por lo tanto, para cazar camiones enemigos, habrá que organizar patrullas aéreas. No es difícil adivinar el resultado de muchas horas de vuelos sobre el territorio con una defensa aérea enemiga no destruida: la pérdida de costosos aviones y la dolorosa muerte de los pilotos.

Además, el enemigo no es estúpido: nadie enviará MANPADS y ATGMs en camiones de lona de color oliva con inscripciones: 'Traemos armas, disparen aquí'. La mayoría de los sistemas que recibe Ucrania pueden transportarse en minibuses e incluso en coches normales. Además, conociendo la costumbre de los dirigentes ucranianos, no cabe duda de que, en cuanto comiencen los ataques en las carreteras, el reabastecimiento de armas se llevará a cabo en autobuses que transporten niños.

En cuanto a los cargamentos de gran tamaño, como los tanques o los cañones autopropulsados en semirremolques, pueden ser transportados por la noche, corriendo a la máxima velocidad de un refugio a otro, utilizando la táctica del "salto de rana", que ya ha sido puesta a punto por las cisternas ucranianas en la zona del frente. Los aviones AWACS estadounidenses avisarán a los ucranianos de la aproximación de los bombarderos rusos. También darán designaciones de objetivos a las baterías ucranianas de misiles S-300 y Buk, que operan en modo pasivo.

Vale la pena señalar que las personas que critican a nuestro ejército por el hecho de que la fuerza aérea rusa no bombardea las vías férreas en los alrededores de Lvov al estilo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pierden de vista que el número de aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales (VKS) es limitado; la intensidad de su uso también lo es. Según estimaciones no oficiales, nuestro grupo aéreo realiza entre 250 y 300 salidas al día. Al mismo tiempo, hasta hace poco, la fuerza aérea aseguraba la huida de las tropas de posibles focos, y ahora está ayudando a las tropas rusas a romper las defensas del enemigo en la batalla por el Donbass que ha comenzado. Es decir, el mando militar siempre se ve obligado a priorizar y elegir los objetivos cuya derrota es más importante en el marco del plan existente.

Hipotéticamente, el problema del control del espacio aéreo sobre el oeste de Ucrania podría resolverse con drones de ataque a media altura. Son capaces de merodear sobre la zona de patrulla durante días; su pérdida no conlleva la muerte de los pilotos; además, cambiarlos por sistemas de defensa aérea es rentable. Sin embargo, la industria de defensa rusa no ha sido capaz de perfeccionar el UAV de ataque Sokol Altius; los Kronshtadt Orion de que disponen las tropas fueron diseñados originalmente como vehículos de reconocimiento y sólo después se convirtieron en vehículos de ataque, por lo que tienen capacidades muy limitadas para destruir objetivos. Además, según fuentes abiertas, su número es reducido. Por lo tanto, esta posibilidad no puede concretarse en el marco del conflicto actual.



La versión de exportación del Orion en exhibición. La primera noticia de la prensa de la industria de defensa estadounidense sobre un ataque del tipo Orion-E contra un objetivo ucraniano se produjo tras un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso del 4 de marzo. 

La conclusión sobre los medios disponibles para el contraataque contra el flujo de armas de la OTAN es ésta: Rusia no tiene la capacidad técnica para bloquear de forma fiable el tráfico a través de la frontera polaco-ucraniana.

*Opinión del piloto condecorado*
Comentando la situación actual de Tsargrad, el condecorado piloto militar ruso, general de división Vladimir Alexandrovich Popov, señaló que el oeste de Ucrania tiene una red de carreteras muy extensa, que es difícil de controlar desde el aire.
El piloto también explicó que las fuerzas aéreas necesitan un reconocimiento previo, por lo que, como norma general de funcionamiento, sus objetivos deben ser fijos: depósitos de combustible y lubricantes, armas de artillería, equipos militares, o acumulaciones de unidades y subunidades enemigas, instalaciones de producción. Según Popov, "las organizaciones internacionales hacen gala de un engaño al permitir el transporte de armas bajo la apariencia de carga humanitaria. Es extremadamente difícil identificar los camiones en los que se transportan las armas. Esto sólo puede hacerse con un cuidadoso reconocimiento aéreo, o más bien con un reconocimiento encubierto", dijo el experto en una conversación con Tsargrad. Su evaluación es que los sistemas de defensa aérea que sobreviven en Ucrania siguen siendo peligrosos para nuestros aviones. "En Ucrania siempre ha habido muchas fuerzas y medios de defensa aérea, están bastante bien entrenados, son móviles y pueden contraatacar de repente", explicó el general de división. En general, según él, la lucha tiene que ser muy selectiva.

*Perspectiva: guerra de desgaste*
La Ucrania moderna es un estado terrorista en toda regla, basado ahora en la propaganda total y en el terror asimismo total contra todos los que no están de acuerdo. Por esta razón, el régimen de Vladimir Zelensky tiene posibilidades casi ilimitadas de movilizar a la población y enviarla al matadero. Detrás de este estado zombi se encuentra la potencia industrial combinada de Occidente, por lo que Ucrania no corre el riesgo ni de colapso industrial ni de inanición.

La sociedad rusa comprende cada vez más que hacer la guerra en el formato actual tendrá un "efecto picadora de carne". "El limitado contingente de tropas soviéticas en Afganistán en los años 80 hizo todo lo posible para bloquear la frontera exterior de ese país, para detener el suministro de armas a nuestros oponentes, los muyahidines, desde Pakistán. Esta era la única manera de acabar con la guerra. Toda lección recién aprendida es una vieja lección olvidada. Mientras no se reduzca la capacidad de transporte de los suministros de armas a Ucrania, la intensidad de la resistencia seguirá siendo la misma. Me refiero a la destrucción de las estaciones de ferrocarril y las carreteras, los puentes, las pistas de aterrizaje de los aeródromos, los túneles y parte de las vías en los Cárpatos, los atracaderos fluviales, etc. .... Al mantener tal situación, creamos el efecto de una picadora de carne, en la que se introducen los recursos, y de la que se obtiene la "carne picada", de cadáveres, equipos destrozados y casas destruidas", escribió el conocido corresponsal militar Alexander Sladkov, en su canal de Telegram. 

Esta es una descripción completa y precisa de lo que está ocurriendo en el campo de batalla en estos momentos. Sin embargo, hay que entender que los refuerzos que están entrando en el Donbass consisten ahora en gran medida en las tropas ucranianas. Durante esta batalla, las unidades más preparadas para el combate deben ser eliminadas, por lo que la resistencia de las tropas ucranianas caerá. Ya se está observando que los reservistas movilizados se rinden mucho más rápido y de mejor gana que los militares profesionales, con los que nuestro ejército ha tratado anteriormente.

Sin embargo, la disminución de la capacidad de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puede no producirse. Esta opción puede lograrse si el Estado Mayor ucraniano consigue sacar del caldero del Donbass a las brigadas más preparadas para el combate, y dejar morir en él a la "carne de cañón humana" prescindible. De hecho, entonces, las consecuencias de la batalla por el Donbass determinarán si Rusia podrá continuar la guerra en el formato actual o si habrá que cambiar algo radicalmente.

*Necesitamos un segundo frente*
En la actual configuración operativo-estratégica, es casi imposible resolver el problema de los suministros occidentales de armas a disposición de Rusia. Sin embargo, esto no significa que el problema no tenga solución alguna. Es más, esa solución es perfectamente obvia: basta con mirar el mapa.



Las tropas rusas pueden desplegarse a lo largo de la línea Brest-Kobrin, en el territorio de la aliada Bielorrusia. Tendrán un poderoso centro logístico detrás de ellas, donde convergen las autopistas E30 y M10. La primera, a través de Baranovichi, Minsk y Smolensk, se dirige al corazón del transporte de Rusia: Moscú. La segunda discurre paralela a la frontera bielorrusa-ucraniana y vuelve a pasar por Gomel y Bryansk hasta el centro de transporte de Moscú. Gracias a esta configuración de carreteras, es posible organizar el suministro de una enorme fuerza de ataque y la rotación de tropas en caso necesario.

Existe toda una red de carreteras para una ofensiva en dirección sur. Al mismo tiempo, la ruta europea E373, que conecta Ucrania con Polonia y es, por tanto, una de las rutas de suministro clave para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, discurre a menos de 75 km de la frontera bielorrusa. Tomando Kovel, nuestras tropas cortarán una de las principales líneas de suministro de Ucrania, y el ataque a Lvov (a unos 300 km de la frontera bielorrusa, si se pasa por las carreteras de Kovel y Lutsk) corta todos los flujos de transporte procedentes de Polonia. La captura o el bloqueo de Ternopil también cierra los suministros desde Eslovaquia.

Un ataque a Ucrania occidental no resuelve sólo el problema de los suministros desde Rumanía. Sin embargo, debido a que Hungría no permite el paso de carga militar por su territorio, el reabastecimiento del extremo sur 
de las nuevas líneas de defensa es un problema logístico completamente diferente para Estados Unidos y sus aliados: la carga entregada a Polonia tendrá que ser transportada alrededor de media Europa Central. En consecuencia, se necesitarán otros volúmenes de ayuda.

En general, la puesta en práctica de este escenario requiere dos componentes: una decisión política por parte de los dirigentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia; y una fuerza de ataque de unas 100.000 personas, que será capaz de romper la resistencia de unas 50.000 personas bien entrenadas y equipadas de la línea de vanguardia del ejército ucraniano, que está bajo el Zakhid o mando operativo occidental. El éxito de esta operación permitirá sellar la frontera polaca con infantería y tanques y bloquear el tráfico en las carreteras transfronterizas.

*¿Entonces qué?*
En la actualidad, Rusia no dispone de los medios técnico-militares que permitan a los ataques aéreos cortar las arterias de transporte que conectan Ucrania con Occidente, o al menos complicar significativamente la ruta de suministro. Tras la finalización de la operación en Donbass, las fuerzas aéreas y los misileros pueden prestar más atención a la red ferroviaria, los puentes, los cruces de carreteras y otras instalaciones de infraestructura, que, junto con la escasez de combustible, complicarán, aunque no detendrán, el suministro de armas al ejército ucraniano y a los batallones extranjeros y territoriales. 

No obstante, el campo de batalla puede cambiar radicalmente. Para ello, las líneas de suministro ucranianas se pondrán al alcance de los sistemas de artillería y MLRS [sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes] rusos; además, pueden ser completamente bloqueadas por nuestras tropas. El traslado de las hostilidades a la Zapadenschina [expresión rusa para referirse a la región gallega del oeste de Ucrania], cuna del separatismo ucraniano, de Bandera y de la rusofobia, tendrá un gran efecto moral y psicológico, incluso se podría decir educativo.

Los nativos de las regiones de Lvov, Ternopil e Ivano-Frankivsk se esconden tranquilamente detrás de las mujeres y los niños [del este de Ucrania], a los que llaman donbassianos y "Koloradi" [término ucraniano despectivo para los novorrusos que los compara con el escarabajo de la patata cuyas rayas se asemejan a los colores de las cintas de San Jorge]. Están bastante satisfechos con el arrasamiento de Mariupol y la destrucción constante de Kharkov. No se afligirán mucho por otras ciudades rusas: Odessa, Dniepropetrovsk, Kiev. 

Sin embargo, si las hostilidades se trasladan a Galitzia, los intransigentes luchadores por la independencia pueden cambiar bruscamente de opinión, decidiendo que sería mejor para Lvov repetir el destino de París en 1940 que convertirse en el Stalingrado de 1943."

Trad DeepL


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo clava. Los usanos quieren desgastar a Rusia, por eso Putin no ha entrado en Ucrania con "Audi", ha entrado con "Seat" que es suficiente para desgastar la tropa de retales ukra y reserva sus "audis" por si la OTAN le abre un frente en otro lado.
> 
> Le han prometido a Farlopensky y su entorno un retiro dorado en Miami, para que monte un gobierno "legítimo" de Ucrania en el exilio con el que seguir tocado los cojones a Rusia.



Al shakasvili (como cojones se escriba), ¿No se lo llevaron a USA a cobrar un pastizal, después del desastre de Georgia, para luego nacionalizarlo en Ucrania y ponerle a cargo de nosequé hostias en Odessa? Dicho de memoria.


edit: de la wiki española:

_El 30 de mayo de 2015 fue gobernador del óblast de Odesa (Ucrania), hasta su dimisión el 9 de noviembre de 2016. *Está acusado por el actual gobierno georgiano de crímenes contra los derechos humanos, y en 2015, el primer ministro de Georgia pidió a Ucrania su extradición.*[1]
…
*Saakashvili mantiene estrechos vínculos con los Estados Unidos*, así como con otros países de la OTAN, y sigue siendo uno de los socios clave de la organización GUAM. *La Revolución de las Rosas dirigida por Saakashvili ha sido descrita por la Casa Blanca como uno de los movimientos más poderosos en la historia moderna que ha inspirado a otros a buscar la libertad.*
…
*Durante su mandato Saakashvili fue acusado de favorecer a su familia en las privatizaciones de propiedad estatal y de manejar el poder en beneficio personal, siendo comparado con ciertos regímenes políticos autoritarios o totalitarios, particularmente con el régimen fascista y con los regímenes no democráticos en general.*[4]_
…
_*El presidente francés Nicolas Sarkozy criticó su forma de gobernar y el acoso a las minorias rusas*(en francés: régime de monsieur Saakachvili) en la reunión del Consejo Europeoel 1 de septiembre de 2008, el presidente del gobierno de Rusia Vladímir Putin dijo: "Esto indica que esto (Georgia) no es un Estado democrático, sino un régimen de poder personal, cuya naturaleza requiere un examen. Está claro que en él no hay nada democrático y no lo puede haber."[5]
…
Como resultado de sus reformas económicas la tasa de corrupción en el país se redujo drásticamente y el entorno empresarial mejoró significativamente. *La economía comenzó a crecer y el nivel de vida aumentó*. La clasificación de Georgia en el Índice de Percepción de la Corrupción de *Transparency International mejoró dramáticamente del rango 133 en 2004 a 67 en 2008 y más aún a 51 en 2012, superando a varios países de la Unión Europea. El Banco Mundial nombró a Georgia como el reformador económico líder en el mundo.*
…
*Debido a las reformas económicas de su gobierno la pobreza solo disminuyó marginalmente.* Al final de su segundo mandato, aproximadamente una cuarta parte de la población seguía siendo pobre y el desempleo era del 15 %
…
*La mayoría de las críticas dirigidas a la administración de Saakashvili fueron sobre su manejo del sistema de justicia. Fue acusado de dar a la policía mano libre para luchar contra la corrupción como parte de su campaña anticorrupción hasta el punto de poder maltratar a los sospechosos.* Bajo su administración, *la población carcelaria se disparó y la judicatura supuestamente se volvió más dura. Se describió como "un sistema de justicia penal extremadamente punitivo y abusivo, que terminó con la población penitenciaria per capita más alta de Europa, incluso más alta que en Rusia, en la que la tortura se volvió absolutamente rutinaria ... casi nula absolución casos en juicios penales, vigilancia masiva, escuchas telefónicas y mucha presión ejercida sobre los hombres de negocios, incluida la intimidación, para que contribuyan a los proyectos del gobierno *".
…
*el gobierno privatizó casi todos los hospitales y clínicas públicas, y el sistema de seguros fue desregulado, con compañías de seguros privadas capaces de ofrecer cobertura.*
…
*Funcionarios estadounidenses* anteriores y actuales *caracterizan al presidente georgiano como "difícil de manejar".*
…
(me salto un montón de cosas)
…
*En diciembre de 2013, Saakashvili aceptó el cargo de conferencista y estadista sénior en la Universidad de Tufts en los Estados Unidos.*
…
*El 30 de mayo de 2015 Saakashvili fue nombrado gobernador del Óblast de Odesa, en el suroeste de **Ucrania*. Se mantuvo en el cargo hasta el 9 de noviembre de 2016.

*El 4 de diciembre de ese año, el presidente georgiano Giorgi Margvelashvili privó a Saakashvili de la nacionalidad georgiana y decretó una orden de búsqueda y captura por su posible responsabilidad en numerosos delitos.

Según la Fiscalía del país caucásico, Saakashvili podría estar involucrado en la muerte del primer ministro Zurab Shvania, en el homicidio del empleado del Banco Unido de Georgia Sandro Girgvliani, y en la malversación de fondos públicos por un valor de 5 millones de dólares. En total, han sido iniciadas alrededor de una decena de causas penales contra Saakashvili en su país*.[6]

El Parlamento de Georgia, en junio de 2015, redactó un informe parlamentario donde concluyó que entre 2004 y 2012 la tortura tenía carácter sistemático e intensivo y estaba aprobada por los responsables políticos del gobierno de Saakashvili_.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

_Fuerzas especiales rusas en Ucrania En la primera foto lleva un SR-3M con supresor, módulo láser y mira telescópica PSO-1 En la segunda una mira holográfica con aumento (retirado en la foto) ambos de fabricación rusa también 3° la mira es extranjera y el supresor propio.































_


----------



## golden graham (7 May 2022)

142857 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Recuerdo de la guerra en Siria cómo se reprochaba en su respectivo hilo por parte de algunos la aparente lentitud de los avances.
> 
> ...



Aqui tambien hay varios "prorusos"


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la UE también está en guerra económica contra la UE, con las sanciones a Rusia pone en jaque las economías de muchos de los 27
> 
> lo peor de todo y que mosquea a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, es que la UE pudo interceder en la guerra de Ucrania desde el mismo día del golpe de estado, creo que todo hubiera sido diferente y no llevaríamos 8 años con una sangría brutal de vidas inocentes



Posiblemente. Pero como EEUU les ha debido prometer que compartirán el botín de Rusia,
Pues se les ha debido poner los colmillos postizos afilados...Y eso es lo que venden desde
la orilla del abismo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

AK-105 en Volchansk. Región de Járkov.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En vista de algo así, todas esas "noticias" de tal o cual avión derribado (Su-34, Su-35, Mig-31...), los casi mil tanques destruidos... ¿Qué credibilidad tienen? La propaganda ucraniana se ha pasado de frenada, sin cortarse un pelo, con dos cojones. Deben estar jodidos de verdad, para soltar semejantes bolas.




Es obvio que en toda guerra hay pérdidas. Tanques y transportes rusos, muertos rusos... es lógico que los haya. Pero esas pérdida *suelen ser calculadas en los planes de batalla* y se conoce el punto donde las mismas son inasumibles.

Por caso, ¿ recuerdas la película "_El Bombardeo de los 1000 aviones_" ?

En realidad toma un hecho cierto (el bombardeo de Dresde en el que participaron 1000 aviones) pero lo sitúa en otro momento histórico.

Si mal no recuerdo, la estimación de bajas *rondaba el 22%* y al final fue menor y se lo toma como un éxito en la película, etc. (*Nota*: Para cuando bombardearon Dresde las defensas aéreas alemanas ya no eran tan peligrosas y ni de coña hubieran enviado 1000 aviones si estimaban perder 220).

Las pérdidas se dan por hechas, se calculan y son parte de la planificación. Si voy a perder el 10 o 15 o 20% de mis fuerzas pero el daño que le causa al enemigo es mayor, muchas veces se toma esa decisión.

Los ucranianos CLARO que están causando daños y bajas a los rusos !! (tienen muy buenos armamentos y llevaban 8 años de entrenamiento por parte de especialistas de la OTAN, además tiene una moral alta y están luchando por su país). Pero eso no significa que "estén ganando". Más bien lo contrario.

Las pérdidas ucranianas son mucho mayores, ahora no pueden llegar suministros al frente con la sencillez de hace unos días (los rusos han tirado puentes y destruido estaciones eléctricas) y los insumos, en tiempo de guerra, se gastan a un ritmo frenético !!

La guerra es una ecuación de fuerzas... dos polos pueden estar en equilibrio hasta que uno de ellos pierde fuelle... y es muy posible que los ucranianos se estén desinflando en logística a pasos agigantados. Lo que parece firme y sólido, cuando llega el derrumbe "cae de repente" y de forma masiva.

Pero si lo hemos visto en Siria !!

Parecía que los "_20 avioncitos rusos_" eran una nada (asteriscos dixit) y que los rusos "_daban vergüenza_" y resulta que estaban derruyendo las capacidades de combate de los insurgentes hasta que los limaron !!

Aquí estamos viendo algo similar... mientras que los ucranianos sacan 20 veces en Twitter "el tanque ruso" que se cepillaron, por otro lado se van quedando sin munición de artillería, o sin comida, o sin combustible, o sin comunicaciones, o si mando y control, o sin moral... y un buen día, de repente, de modo rápido... *todo cambia*.

Fuerza arrolladora y masiva, o uso quirúrgico y medido de las fuerzas... por ambos caminos puedes lograr la victoria.

Eso si, en Twitter van ganando los ucranianos.


----------



## Viricida (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> AK-105 en Volchansk. Región de Járkov.



Chërnaya Mamba. Mamba negra.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es la pregunta del millón, USA detuvo la venta del F-35 a Turquía por comprar antiaéreos rusos, pero no sabemos si es por prudencia (para evitar supuestamente que los rusos mediante los datos derivados del uso de ambos equipos pudieran dar con alguna debilidad del avión americano ) o porque realmente les consta que el F-35 es atacable con estos misiles.



No fue por prudencia, fue por venganza por comprar armas al enemigo. Y además les impusieron un paquete de sanciones de regalo.
Y si, el F-35 puede ser atacado con los S-400.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

I cecchi hanno colpito 4 comandandi di brigata nella zona di #Popasnaya Le truppe cecene per acquisire le posizioni


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

¡¡Nada aquí!! Es solo el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, ajustándose las gafas, mientras habla de Estados Unidos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 May 2022)

*Ya van a por Odesa, la cual todos sabemos van a ir con especial interés...ya sabemos que es lo que llevarán al desfile del 9 de Mayo...el ataque a Odesa*













*Ucrania | Incendio en Odessa de la Casa de los Sindicatos: mueren 40 prorrusos*


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 May 2022)

Aqui ponen de ejemplo la victoria rusa en Siria. Cuando sí ha habido una victoria en siria es gracias a iran y sus milicias. Una parte lo ocupa turquia y otra los kurdos y eeuu. Cada día mueren soldados sirios. Eso no es una victoria.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No fue por prudencia, fue por venganza por comprar armas al enemigo. Y además les impusieron un paquete de sanciones de regalo.
> Y si el F-35 puede ser atacado con los S-400.



La venganza seguro que es la clave, no te puedes salir del redil en compras de material. Pero yo creo que también tenían su miedo a que la interacción constante entre el sistema y los aviones en un mismo espacio pudiera generar datos relevantes. El programa F-35 todavía está en la mitad de su vida y ya el Pentágono ha reducido en principio para un año las nuevas adquisiciones mientras se impulsa el programa de sexta generación (esto a la vez que compran de pronto más F-15. ¿Saben algo que no quieren que se filtre porque LM vive un gran momento con los enormes pedidos de exportación? Ya veremos si a Grecia se lo venden, porque es otro posible espacio de convivencia entre los dos sistemas. De momento parece que Grecia tiene interés.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

No one is forgotten!! Nothing is forgotten!!


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que deberían cancelar el desfile. Es una mongolada hacer el desfile de la victoria mientras pierdes/no ganas en Ucrania.
> Aparte del inmenso peligro de que cualquier comando ucro te haga un atentado en Moscú y se cargue al politburó y a los mandos militares.



Aún peor era la situación en noviembre de 1941, cuando tocaba el desfile por el 24 aniversario de la revolución, y tampoco lo cancelaron.


----------



## ATDTn (7 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> La UE está en guerra con Rusia , los que estamos en el territorio de los nazis debemos de ser cautos, porque en breve se nos aplicará consejo de guerra si simpatizamos o disentimos con la ideología de los mismos de la segunda guerra mundial.



Ya hace tiempo es libertad para algunos
Se puede bromear con algunos temas, otros no
Se puede ofender a unos colectivos, a otros no
Y así todo
Libertad lo llaman
Menos mal que defendemos la democracia y no somos los malos


----------



## arriondas (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es obvio que en toda guerra hay pérdidas. Tanques y transportes rusos, muertos rusos... es lógico que los haya. Pero esas pérdida *suelen ser calculadas en los planes de batalla* y se conoce el punto donde las mismas son inasumibles.
> 
> Por caso, ¿ recuerdas la película "_El Bombardeo de los 1000 aviones_" ?
> 
> ...



Al final, el analista del Pentágono entrevistado en el programa de Tucker Carlson tiene razón. El objetivo de los rusos no es otro que desmilitarizar Ucrania. ¿Cómo? Pues muy sencillo: laminar a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Es decir, destruirlas. Y en ello parecen estar, despacito y con buena letra. También está en la línea de lo que comenta el oficial austriaco mencionado en otro post; los ucranianos están fundiendo la ayuda enviada por los países de la OTAN muy rápidamente, y en no pocos casos ni siquiera pueden usarla a ser destruida o capturada por los rusos. Cada día tienen menos material con el que luchar, y lo que envía la OTAN no compensa las pérdidas humanas y de equipo. Sin masa de maniobra, como dijo otro forero; así que sólo les queda aguantar hasta donde se pueda, en función de lo fortificados que estén y de las provisiones que aún tengan.


----------



## prolok (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es la pregunta del millón, USA detuvo la venta del F-35 a Turquía por comprar antiaéreos rusos, pero no sabemos si es por prudencia (para evitar supuestamente que los rusos mediante los datos derivados del uso de ambos equipos pudieran dar con alguna debilidad del avión americano ) o porque realmente les consta que el F-35 es atacable con estos misiles.



Muy buena observación la suya,nunca sabremos la respuesta a esa pregunta del millón que usted hace.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2022)

Bueno ya comienzan ablandar Odessa, puede que me equivoque pero esta noche, mañana y el día 9 habrá "mascleta" en todo el frente del Donbass,

El día de la victoria lo celebraran en las zonas liberadas y Rusia, pero para las tropas desplegadas va a ser un fuego a discreción contra posiciones ucranianas, es típico en los ejércitos esperar a librar el día siguiente de las fechas señaladas, excepto en occidente en Navidad y no siempre.









Tregua de Navidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aun hay esperanza para la Humanidad


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 May 2022)

Una pieza rusa de artillería autopropulsada es alcanzada por un ATGM o artillería y explota creando una masiva explosión secundaria. Observen la onda expansiva en los campos cercanos.

A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para doblegar a Ucrania.


----------



## ussser (7 May 2022)

Mañana se estrena en antonia3 "mundo brasero", propaganda calentóloga en vena.

Avisados estáis.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

prolok dijo:


> Muy buena observación la suya,nunca sabremos la respuesta a esa pregunta del millón que usted hace.



Hay cosas curiosas en los programas estadounidenses. Por ejemplo, la rápida decisión de sustituir el B-2 por el B-21 ,ya con una preserie en producción (creo que quedan 19 B-2) , la reciente de dar de baja 33 F-22, la rápida jubilación años atrás del F-117 o la apuesta masiva por el RQ-180 en detrimento de todos los demás drones grandes de la USAF.
Es como si los aviones stealth tuvieran problemas de envejecimiento y/o de pérdida de indetectabilidad por evolución de los sistemas antiaéreos. Si en próximos ejercicios vemos que se siguen reduciendo las entradas de F-35 será que también ese programa va a acortar su vida en beneficio del futuro 6G, del que no se si hay ya algún prototipo secreto por ahí o aún es pronto.

También es llamativa es la nueva vida del F-15, que ya tiene medio siglo a sus espaldas y va a seguir siendo el "camión de bombas" e confianza durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

Mirad como escribe Occidenrte el relato Crisis de los misisles









¿Qué fue la crisis de los misiles en Cuba?


En momentos de máxima tensión internacional, por la invasión de Rusia en Ucrania, ¿sabes cuál fue la crisis de los misiles en Cuba?




okdiario.com




.

Como fue en realidad.


En 1958 y 1959, y bajo el gobierno de Dwight D. Eisenhower y en plena Guerra Fría, Washington desplegó misiles balísticos con ojivas nucleares en Italia y Turquía, países miembros de la OTAN que buscaba detener la expansión soviética. Se trataba de los misiles SM-78 Jupiter, con un alcance de 2.400 kilómetros, de acuerdo con el Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales (CSIS). La ojiva nuclear que transportaba cada proyectil tenía un poder destructivo de 1,44 megatones o el poder equivalente a 100 “Little Boy”, la bomba atómica lanzada sobre Hiroshima al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Este despliegue ponía a las principales ciudades soviéticas, incluyendo Moscú y San Petersburgo, al alcance de misiles nucleares capaces de destruirlas.* Eisenhower ya había reconocido que instalar misiles con el rango suficiente para impactar Moscú podría llevar a la Unión Soviética a hacer lo mismo en Cuba o México como respuesta.*
En abril de 1961, la derrota sufrida por la administración Kennedy en el intento de invadir Cuba, utilizando un desembarco de disidentes entrenados por la CIA por Bahía de Cochinos. La respuesta militar desencadenada por Cuba bajo la dirección de Fidel Castro derrotó la invasión en menos de 72 horas.
Como respuesta al fracaso de Bahía de Cochinos, Estados Unidos puso en marcha la Operación Mangosta en octubre de 1961. Ésta constituía, entre otras cosas, un plan secreto de invasión militar a Cuba, pero ahora de manera directa utilizando el ejército estadounidense. S*e planeaba iniciar el conflicto mediante una operación de falsa bandera al estilo del USS Maine que tuviera lugar en la Base Naval de Guantánamo o en las aguas jurisdiccionales de Cuba.*
Los servicios de Inteligencia de la Unión Soviética detectan el plan de invasión militar inminente y notifican a Cuba.
El líder soviético Nikita Jrushchov aprovechó la coyuntura para proponer a La Habana la instalación en Cuba del Misil balístico de alcance medio R-12 como medida disuasiva contra los planes del gobierno estadounidense. Fidel Castro entra en desacuerdo y le dice que con ese propósito, es preferible un acuerdo militar entre Cuba y la Unión Soviética. En dicho tratado se establecería que una invasión a Cuba sería equivalente a un ataque directo a la Unión Soviética, pero Jrushchov no estuvo de acuerdo e insiste en que la instalación de los misiles no solo serviría para proteger a Cuba, sino también para aumentar la capacidad defensiva de todo el bloque socialista. El líder cubano acepta, pero sugiere que el traslado y la instalación de los cohetes se realicen de forma pública. Sin embargo, los soviéticos se niegan a hacerlo antes de que los cohetes queden totalmente operativos.
Por su cercanía a Estados Unidos, una base de misiles de este tipo potencialmente podía vulnerar a aquel país, compensando la escasa provisión soviética de misiles de alcance intercontinental, igualando así la amenaza que significaba para el pueblo soviético los misiles de alcance medio Jupiter estadounidenses emplazados en Turquía, estado fronterizo con la Unión Soviética, y en la República Federal Alemana. Por ello, el líder soviético Nikita Jrushchov y su gobierno decidieron asegurar la isla con la instalación de bases de misiles, con capacidad para alcanzar Estados Unidos y dispuestos para llevar cabezas nucleares. Daban así un paso más en la carrera armamentista que caracterizó el periodo de la guerra fría entre estas dos potencias.
Los soviéticos habían subestimado la capacidad de los servicios de Inteligencia de los Estados Unidos que no tardaron en detectar la presencia de las bases de misiles R-12 mediante violaciones del espacio aéreo cubano con aviones espías U-2.
Estados Unidos pide cuentas a la Unión Soviética, pero esta vez los líderes soviéticos prefieren probar la táctica del engaño y seguir ocultando la operación.
El sábado 27 de octubre de 1962, la defensa antiaérea soviética estacionada en suelo cubano activó por primera vez sus sistema de radares y bajo la presión del gobierno cubano un grupo antiéreo de la Agrupación de Tropas Soviéticas en Cuba bajo el mando del mayor Iván Mironovich Guerchenov decide derribar el avión espía estadounidense13 tipo _U-2_, por un misil tierra-aire cuando espiaba el oriente de la isla de Cuba, aumentando aún más la tensión, pero en la *mañana del mismo día 27 de octubre, Jrushchov propuso a Kennedy el desmantelamiento de las bases soviéticas de misiles nucleares preocupado por la posibilidad de una acción unilateral cubana y así lo expresa en la carta de respuesta el 28 de octubre en Cuba, a cambio de la garantía formal y pública de que Estados Unidos no realizaría ni apoyaría una invasión al territorio cubano*.

Además, la propuesta soviética establecía que los Estados Unidos también deberían a cambio ejecutar el desmantelamiento de las bases de misiles nucleares estadounidenses situadas en territorio de Turquía, país fronterizo con la Unión Soviética. También se pedía el retiro del Misil balístico de alcance medio PGM-19 Júpiter que los estadounidenses mantenían en el sur de Italia. 

Tras las negociaciones secretas, Kennedy y su gabinete aceptaron la oferta soviética en la madrugada del domingo 28 de octubre a espaldas de Fidel Castro quien reprochó pública y en correspondencia a Jruschov los días 28, 30 y 31 de octubre. Este acuerdo se conoció más tarde, ya que Kennedy lo aceptó con la condición de no invadir Cuba ni apoyar grupo alguno con esa intencón. El desmantelamiento del Misil balístico de alcance medio PGM-19 Júpiter de Turquía no fue hecho público hasta que se llevó a cabo seis meses después.

Es decir, EEUU pone misiles intermedios capaces de alcanzar Moscú. Pero si Moscú pone misiles intermedios capaz de alcanzar Washington se monta la marimorena.

PD: Casualidades. Un año despúes el presidente de EE. UU. Kennedy fue asesinado y dos años después el líder de la Unión Soviética, Nikita Jrushchov, fue apartado de su cargo por el Politburó


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al shakasvili (como cojones se escriba), ¿No se lo llevaron a USA a cobrar un pastizal, después del desastre de Georgia, para luego nacionalizarlo en Ucrania y ponerle a cargo de nosequé hostias en Odessa? Dicho de memoria.
> 
> 
> edit: de la wiki española:
> ...




Y el año pasado volvió a Georgia para volver a activar la rusofobia. Y lo primero que hicieron fue detenerle y meterle en la cárcel. Y allí sigue.


----------



## Poseidón (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> AK-105 en Volchansk. Región de Járkov.



Dejaria a los niños siempre fuera de estas mierdas. Lo hagan los rusos o los ucranianos. Puta mania.

PD: Menudas barcas lleva el rubio, tiene hay zapatos hasta los 18.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Dejaria a los niños siempre fuera de estas mierdas. Lo hagan los rusos o los ucranianos. Puta mania.
> 
> PD: Menudas barcas lleva el rubio, tiene hay zapatos hasta los 18.



Cultura rusa. 

Esto les enseñan en el colegio:




Mientras que en España tenemos esto:

Así transcurren los Talleres de perspectiva de GENERO y violencia de GENARO para tus hijos... dibujando POLLAS grandes



y ellas diciendo que las prefieren depiladas.



La profesora empoderada que cobra tres veces más que el remero medio:




Contra esta decadencia LUCHAN los RUSOS


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Yo lo veo desde el otro punto de vista
> 
> ¿Como cojones se les ocurre a los rusos vender un S-400 a un pais de la OTAN ? Para que lo destripen, lo desmonten, hagan ingeniería inversa, busquen sus vulnerabilidades, si hay algo interesante que copiar ...
> 
> Y si se lo venden "capado" a los turcos, ¿Como son los turcos tan memos para comprar un sistema "capado"?



Cierto. Es también una exportación comprometida. Los turcos yo creo que querían un sistema de muy largo alcance pensando en Grecia y Chipre, también en su frontera con Irán, solo estos misiles rusos tienen semejante alcance. Lo que no sé es si hay algún tipo de protección para que no les roben secretos del sistema desde la OTAN. O ouede que no les importe que se lo vendan limitado si mantiene el alcance .

Turquía juega en un terreno resbaladizo, ahora mismo mantiene vuelos con Rusia y a saber qué otras relaciones, no es un país occidental pero utiliza mucho material de este origen. Otro punto a seguir es qué nuevo material incorporarán a sus FFAA, tienen que ir pensando en contrapesar las últimas adquisiciones griegas y lo mismo saltan a comprar ruso o chino en pocos años. Es una situación curiosa, porque tienen tmabien los AWACS que va a comprar ahora USA para reemplazar a los Sentry, y esos se tienen que comunicar con los sistemas antiaéreos


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

La fábrica Ilyich.
El edificio donde se encontraba el hospital improvisado de los militares ucranianos. Había un depósito de cadáveres en el sótano donde se llevaban los muertos. Los cadáveres siguen ahí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47367





Y algunas fotos más del improvisado hospital de la AFU en la fábrica Ilyich

t.me/boris_rozhin/47376
_
Cadaveres en el enlace_


----------



## piru (7 May 2022)

Un montón de dinero gastado en investigación de ropa de camuflaje para terminar en el campo de batalla adornado como un árbol de navidad:



Sólo les falta un pilotito trasero intermitente como las bicis...

Ahora resulta que lo más importante es evitar el fuego amigo.

Habrá que volver a los uniformes medievales:


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

142857 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Recuerdo de la guerra en Siria cómo se reprochaba en su respectivo hilo por parte de algunos la aparente lentitud de los avances.
> 
> ...



Mal ejemplo el de Siria, lograron empatar pero 1/3 de Siria sigue en manos de Turcos, milicias islamicas, e incluso bases ilegales de los EEUU.

En Siria los rusos no podian pasarse en el empuje porque es un escenario lejano y jodido para ellos. En Ucrania es otra cosa, tienen todas las cartas es cuestión de usarlas.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Es también una exportación comprometida. Los turcos yo creo que querían un sistema de muy largo alcance pensando en Grecia y Chipre, también en su frontera con Irán, solo estos misiles rusos tienen semejante alcance. Lo que no sé es si hay algún tipo de protección para que no les roben secretos del sistema desde la OTAN. O ouede que no les importe que se lo vendan limitado si mantiene el alcance .
> 
> Turquía juega en un terreno resbaladizo, ahora mismo mantiene vuelos con Rusia y a saber qué otras relaciones, no es un país occidental pero utiliza mucho material de este origen. Otro punto a seguir es qué nuevo material incorporarán a sus FFAA, tienen que ir pensando en contrapesar las últimas adquisiciones griegas y lo mismo saltan a comprar ruso o chino en pocos años. Es una situación curiosa, porque tienen tmabien los AWACS que va a comprar ahora USA para reemplazar a los Sentry, y esos se tienen que comunicar con los sistemas antiaéreos



Rusia le está construyendo centrales nucleares. Los empresarios turcos están sustituyendo a los de la UE que han salido por las sanciones.
Con Irán se llevan mejor que con muchos de sus aliados de la OTAN.
Cerdogan le debe la vida a Putin que fue quien le aviso del golpe de estado orquestado por la Cia.

Los turcos solo están del lado de los turcos, y sus sueños de neo-otomanismo.


----------



## ZARGON (7 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pero es que resulta elemental de madera de pino, no se trata de finuras tácticas, hablamos de algo elementalísimo. Es una guerra que se está perdiendo y que hasta un palurdo lo ve venir. Es enervante para cualquiera con un poco de sentido común y algo de sangre en las venas, cojones. Hay pocos ejemplos como este de infamia, la verdad.



No la estan perdiendo que te veo pesimista, pero no la estan ganando con la contundencia y finura con la que podrian. Y no son "fintas", es calculo politico. Creo que equivocado, a Putn le va a dar igual lo que haga, las sanciones seran eternas.


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2022)

Nuevo vídeo de Graham Phillips.

Sigue enfadado con Lancaster.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al shakasvili (como cojones se escriba), ¿No se lo llevaron a USA a cobrar un pastizal, después del desastre de Georgia, para luego nacionalizarlo en Ucrania y ponerle a cargo de nosequé hostias en Odessa? Dicho de memoria.
> 
> 
> edit: de la wiki española:
> ...



Saakashvili hizo de Georgia, un lugar con apenas..nada...4 vacas y 2 burros, uno de los países más libres del mundo, con impuestos bajos y subiendo en calidad de vida que ya gustaría a muchos...lo gracioso es que hay una cantidad importante de rusos que se están mudando


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia le está construyendo centrales nucleares. Los empresarios turcos están sustituyendo a los de la UE que han salido por las sanciones.
> Con Irán se llevan mejor que con muchos de sus aliados de la OTAN.
> Cerdogan le debe la vida a Putin que fue quien le aviso del golpe de estado orquestado por la Cia.
> 
> Los turcos solo están del lado de los turcos, y sus sueños de neo-otomanismo.



Eso parece, sí. Ellos tienen ahora mucho interés eb los lazos con todos los pueblos túrquicos, que son ricos en recursos naturales. En la OTAn quizá permanecen porque no parece que haya manera de salir entero de ella.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Detalles sobre las aventuras de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania❗

El diario canadiense La Presse publicó una entrevista con Vali, un francotirador que regresó de Ucrania y sobre el que la propaganda ucraniana fue haciendo metódicamente leyendas. En resumen, "uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo" disparó sólo dos veces en dos meses. A través de las ventanas.
"Esta guerra es toda una mentira".

La mayoría de los mercenarios vuelven a casa decepcionados, sin haber estado nunca en el frente.
"Tengo suerte de seguir vivo, hemos recorrido la línea".

La gota que colmó el vaso fue una misión de combate en la que los mercenarios operaban junto a soldados ucranianos reclutas. En una posición que estaba bajo el fuego de los tanques rusos, dos soldados ucranianos subieron a fumar. Vali intentó detenerlos, pero no le hicieron caso. Unos segundos después, un proyectil voló hacia ellos "con precisión de joyero". "La explosión fue aterradora. De repente dejé de oír y sentí dolor de cabeza. Fue brutal". Vali se dio cuenta de que no había más ayuda para los ucranianos.

"Olía a muerte. Es difícil de describir, un olor horrible a carne quemada, azufre y productos químicos. Un olor inhumano".

Después, Vali llamó a su mujer. "Intentó explicar que había sido testigo de dos muertes. Decía: Creo que ya he hecho bastante, ¿no? ¿He hecho lo suficiente? Como si quisiera que le dijera que se fuera a casa".

Para la mayoría de los mercenarios que cruzaron la frontera, el proceso de encontrar una unidad a la que unirse fue caótico y agonizante. "Zelensky llamó a todo el mundo, pero los agentes sobre el terreno estaban completamente indefensos. No sabían qué hacer con nosotros".

El propio Wali y otros canadienses se unieron a la "Brigada de Normandía", una formación mercenaria privada bajo el mando de un militar canadiense retirado de Quebec llamado "Khrulf". Sin embargo, los miembros de la brigada se descontentan inmediatamente y muchos desertan. Tres de los mercenarios dijeron a La Presse que Chrulf había prometido darles armas y equipos de protección, pero que al final no hizo nada. Algunos de los mercenarios se encontraban a 40 kilómetros del frente sin blindaje.

"Si los rusos hubieran lanzado una ofensiva, todos habríamos estado en peligro. Fue una irresponsabilidad del mando de la brigada", admite uno de los mercenarios.

La deserción de los mercenarios también es confirmada por el propio comandante de la Brigada de Normandía, Hrulf. Según él, un total de unos 60 hombres desertaron. Algunos querían firmar un contrato que les otorgara el estatus de combatientes y les garantizara atención médica a cargo de las autoridades ucranianas. Otros trataron de montar un plan fraudulento para robar los 500.000 dólares proporcionados por los estadounidenses.

"Muchos esperaban que fuera fácil y sencillo, pero en la guerra es todo lo contrario. Fue una terrible decepción", concluye Wali.

Fue una aventura kafkiana encontrar las armas. "Tienes que conocer a alguien que conozca a otro que te diga que puedes conseguir un AK-47 en esta vieja barbería. Hay que recoger todo el material pieza a pieza, aquí y allá, a veces en buen estado, a veces no".

Los alimentos y la gasolina también los obtuvieron los propios mercenarios. "Incluso la comida nos la daban a menudo los civiles. Lo mismo ocurre con la gasolina para llenar el coche. Siempre hay algo que decidir, conociendo a las personas adecuadas".

Unas semanas más tarde, los mercenarios más entrenados fueron seleccionados por la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania y, según ellos, comenzaron a participar en operaciones tras las líneas enemigas. El resto se encuentra deambulando por viviendas alquiladas, a la espera de que alguien acepte acogerlos.

Al mismo tiempo, la mayoría de los mercenarios han decidido volver a casa. "Hay muchos que vienen a Ucrania con ganas de luchar, pero se van con el rabo entre las piernas", dice Vali.

Finalmente, Vali admite que él mismo disparó dos veces a través de las ventanas "para asustar" al enemigo, y que nunca estuvo realmente en la zona de tiro del enemigo. "Se trata de una guerra de tecnología, en la que los valientes soldados ucranianos están sufriendo grandes bajas bajo el fuego y perdiendo un sinfín de oportunidades debido a la falta de formación técnica."

Gracias a un suscriptor llamado "Tolyanchyk" por la historia

t.me/boris_rozhin/47365









Retour du tireur d'élite Wali | « La guerre, c’est une déception terrible »


Deux mois après avoir répondu à l’appel du président Volodymyr Zelensky, le tireur d’élite Wali est de retour au Québec – indemne, bien qu’il ait failli y laisser sa peau « plusieurs fois ». Mais la plupart des combattants étrangers qui se sont rendus en Ukraine comme lui en sont revenus...




www.lapresse.ca


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Si se prohiben simbolos como la esvática, lo coherente es hacer lo mismo con el comunismo, entre los dos se cargaron a varios millones de personas


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sería un error volver a un comunismo o autarquía. A ver, a occidente se le vence con sus mismas armas, es decir, libre mercado y apertura de rutas comerciales. De hecho, en toda la historia de piratería anglo la esencia de su expansión y dominio ha sido abrir nuevos mercados a sus productos. El cerrarse a occidente y centrarse en China lo único que conlleva es a ser un vasallo de China.



A occidente no se le puede vencer en sus terminos. Salvo china , y a los paises a los que han bloqueado tienen el resto de los gobiernos absolutamente controlados, recuerdo cuando por aquí hablaban de dividir a la OTAN, de aliarse con Turquia, nada de nada dije entonces y ahora se ve más que claro.

Los rusos tiene energia, mucha energia GRATIS, y una población inteligente, cientificos, con organización cortando los suministros de energia a occidente y relacionandose con los estados apartados del mundo anglo es como pueden prosperar. Y espera a que nosotros las pasemos putas precisamente por falta de energia.

Pueden ser el faro de otro mundo, o un pais dividido lacaye de este. No iban a ser vasallos de los chinos, porque entre otras cosas los chinos no son los anglos pueden coexistir con otros socios.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que habrá capitulación Rusa Espero equivocarme: a Rusia se le ha complicado la guerra y tiene 4 opciones. La más probable es la capitulación parcial .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta guera ha cambiado muchas cosas, porque esto no es Libia, ni Irak ni Siria, sino que eran 2 ejércitos poderosos y modernos. Lo que ha enseñado:


Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
Barcos: Con los misiles antibuque no se pueden acercar a la costa. Supongo que si había algún plan de EEUU de atacar Irán este habrá ido al fondo del cajón de los olvidos. Casi lo mismo con Taiwan.
Misiles de precisión y drones: Es el futuro de la guerra: Tecnología, tecnología y más tecnología.
Armas nucleares, se refuerzan como factor de disuasión, pero su uso queda muy comprometido. Con unas docenas de supersónicas de gran escala es suficiente. Es absurdo mantener arsenales gigantescos que nunca se van a utilizar si con un unas docenas eres capaz de hacer el mismo daño
Sistemas antimisiles: Ante un ventaja de una arma la tecnología se centra en como anular esa ventaja. El escudo antimisiles de EEUU se supone que anularía (algunas) nukes ruses, durante el tiempo que estuvo hemos estado en "relativas paz", ahora las nukes hipersónicas rusas anulan el escudo antimisiles, de ahí la movia actual, pero ahora la tecnología es desarrollar sistemas que anulen a las nukes hipersónicas.
Conclusiones:

Tanto Rusia como EEUU tienen que replantear completamente sus sistemas de defensa: Adelgazamiento de barcos, aumento de submarinos con gran autonomía (nucleares), reducción de tanques, más drones. Tecnificación de la tropa.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ucrania parte como clara favorita para ganar Eurovisión dentro de siete días. Después de que los representantes de Ucrania se alcen con el título, saldrá Borrell con un vehemente discurso enardeciendo a la masas diciendo eso de "totalen krieg" y prometiendo que, cueste lo que cueste, la próxima edición se celebrará en Mariupol.



Yo nunca veo Eurovisión, pero tengo una hija que es un poco friki de Eurovisión y me está diciendo que si gana Ucrania no vuelve a ver el festival.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

*La Isla de la Serpiente y los cayos del noroeste del Mar Negro*

Los acontecimientos en la Isla de la Serpiente, frente a la costa de Odessa, están envueltos en una niebla de guerra: los tímidos informes del Ministerio de Defensa sobre los vehículos aéreos no tripulados destruidos están solos, no hay ni un solo corresponsal de guerra sobre el terreno, mientras que los ucranianos afirman constantemente haber golpeado barcos y publican vídeos de Raptors o Serns golpeados.

▪Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 atacan ahora a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la isla casi a diario. El objetivo final es el desembarco de paracaidistas ucranianos en la isla: los helicópteros Mi-8 han sido reubicados en el aeródromo de Chervonoglinski, en Odessa, listos para trasladar al personal a la orden.

▪ Se han trasladado a la zona de Zatoka obuses americanos M777 con misiles guiados M982 Excalibur de 155 mm. Los obuses tendrán que trabajar con un alcance máximo de 60 km. Pero los obuses también pueden funcionar contra las posiciones rusas en la propia isla y la agrupación de barcos que la rodean.

▪La elevación y el reconocimiento son proporcionados por los aviones de reconocimiento estadounidenses, que prácticamente nunca abandonan la zona de la misión.

Ayer, gracias a los esfuerzos colectivos de las AFU y de los aliados de la OTAN, el sistema SAM de Tor en la isla quedó parcialmente desactivado. A continuación, la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana intentó una incursión masiva en la isla: además de los aviones no tripulados, participaron al menos dos pares de aviones tácticos Su-24 y Su-27.

Los aerotransportados fueron blanco de los sistemas de defensa aérea basados en buques y cazas: dos UAV Bayraktar TB2 y un avión fueron derribados. El resto se escapó.

¿Por qué Serpentine?

La isla es estratégicamente importante no sólo por su ubicación cerca de las fronteras del sur de Odesa. Sin el control de Serpentine, sería mucho más difícil llevar a cabo una operación de desembarco potencialmente naval en la costa ucraniana.

Y para Ucrania y sus aliados, recuperar el control de la isla es una oportunidad para desplegar radares fijos, controlar el espacio aéreo y marítimo en torno a Odessa e iniciar una operación para derrotarla. Esto es importante para el suministro de FAST desde el oeste por mar.

Por mucho que nos burlemos de la "flota de mosquitos", está ahí. Y subestimarlo es una tontería, sobre todo cuando todos los objetivos y la inteligencia son proporcionados por los aliados del bloque de la OTAN.

Además, la Serpentina es un símbolo. ¿Recuerdas a los "defensores muertos" de la isla que luego resultaron estar vivos? Ahora imagina que los ucranianos recapturan la isla y empiezan a vociferar una historia de gestas heroicas, fronteras repelidas y venganza por los caídos y cautivos...

Así que no asuma que la agrupación naval rusa en el Mar Negro "no hace nada" cerca de Odessa. Es una sección muy importante del frente. Y la intensidad de los combates no hará más que aumentar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47346


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo me imagino ahora a generales, asesores, políticos, contratistas, industria militar cerrados en banda y poca gente atreviéndose a replicarlee.
> 
> La guerra a cambiado
> 
> ...



Nada, a reciclar toda la chatarra que tienen en tanques y a comprar micros a China. En 10-15 años, cuando hagan los deberes, que lo vuelvan a intentar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Empiezo a creer que Strelkov tenía razón. Las cosas están sucediendo como él las predijo. Es de traca gorda valenciana que los puentes sobre el río Dníeper todavía sigan en pie ¡¡¡¡ DOS MESES DESPUÉS !!!! de haberse iniciado las hostilidades . Yo no me lo puedo creer. Y como eso muchos más detalles , como no querer empeñar más de un limitado número de tropas en la operación . Es como si se hubiese lanzado a la pelea con un brazo atado a la espalda al Ejército Ruso , cuando está peleando contra todas las hienas otánicas en masa . Y lo que es peor : se están viniendo arriba de forma peligrosísima porque vamos de cabeza a una escalada atómica inevitable .Todo esto se podría haber arreglado desde un principio si se hubiese dado un golpe brutal y definitivo que hubiese puesto fuera de combate por completo a Ucrania en muy poco tiempo . Hubiese sido algo brutal , rápido y categórico . Y hubiese puesto las cosas meridianamente claras a todos estos chacales . No es comprensible. ¿ Cómo es posible que los puentes sobre el estuario del río Dniester no estén todavía hechos añicos ?
> ¿ A qué coño juega Putin ?
> Mañana , las hienas , se la lían . Y va a ser gorda la que le van a liar. El desfile en Moscú no va a ser agradable para él . Los militares rusos se tienen que estar subiendo por las paredes.



A mi también me gustaría saber la combinación de la primitiva antes de que se jugara. Rusia se ha equivocado, subestimó la resistencia ucraniana, sobreestimó estratosféricamente su capacidad de ataque e ignoró la respuesta de "la Comunidad Internacional". Corregir el error a base de nukes es insistir en él. Es una derrota, ¿acaso el orgullo ruso le hace incapaz de reconocer que han sido derrotados?. No pasa nada por aceptarlo, EEUU tiene amplia experiencia en cagarla en los conflicos internacionales que provoca.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A occidente no se le puede vencer en sus terminos. Salvo china , y a los paises a los que han bloqueado tienen el resto de los gobiernos absolutamente controlados, recuerdo cuando por aquí hablaban de dividir a la OTAN, de aliarse con Turquia, nada de nada dije entonces y ahora se ve más que claro.
> 
> Los rusos tiene energia, mucha energia GRATIS, y una población inteligente, cientificos, con organización cortando los suministros de energia a occidente y relacionandose con los estados apartados del mundo anglo es como pueden prosperar. Y espera a que nosotros las pasemos putas precisamente por falta de energia.
> 
> Pueden ser el faro de otro mundo, o un pais dividido lacaye de este. No iban a ser vasallos de los chinos, porque entre otras cosas los chinos no son los anglos pueden coexistir con otros socios.




No hay "otro mundo"


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Los mercenarios polacos y el personal militar regular llevan mucho tiempo luchando voluntariamente en Ucrania. Esta afirmación la hizo el analista político polaco Konrad Renkas.

En su opinión, es mucho más fácil para Polonia y otros Estados miembros de la OTAN enviar a Ucrania tropas de la Alianza ya entrenadas que volver a entrenar a las ucranianas. Sin la intervención de los especialistas occidentales, las armas suministradas a Ucrania no se dispararán y conducirán solas.

[...] "Se sabe que los ciudadanos de la República de Polonia ya están luchando en Ucrania, y no son voluntarios de demostración, sino mercenarios y personal militar enviado allí bajo órdenes. La implicación de los extranjeros en el conflicto aumentará, porque el equipo y las armas enviadas a granel a las autoridades de Kiev no se dispararán solas. [...] la tragedia para los ucranianos es que en esta situación los combates pueden continuar hasta que el último soldado ucraniano sea enviado al frente en los planes criminales de Kiev y Occidente. Pero incluso entonces, Ucrania no dejará de ser un campo de batalla porque polacos, canadienses, británicos y otros seguirán luchando con uniformes ucranianos para apoyar este fuego ardiente", dijo Renkas. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47339


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

*La situación cerca de Mariupol está pasando factura a la calificación de Zelensky*

La oficina de Zelensky se ha propuesto calificar de "falsos rusos" todos los informes que rodean a los combatientes en Azovstal.

Se celebró una reunión en Kiev sobre "Cómo minimizar las pérdidas ensayadas por el bloqueo ruso de Azovstal". Yermak y sus asesores están especialmente preocupados por los mensajes que los combatientes envían en mensajeros a sus seres queridos. Hay algunas muy negativas dirigidas a las autoridades. De este modo, socavan gravemente la calificación de Zelensky y desestabilizan todo el sistema de propaganda militar ucraniano.

Al final de la reunión se decidió llamar a estos mensajes "falsos rusos". Supuestamente los teléfonos de los combatientes han sido confiscados por los rusos. Y ahora sus servicios especiales están enviando mensajes de pánico.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47337


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

_11:53h_

Otros 50 civiles han abandonado hoy Azovstal a través de un corredor humanitario. El corredor permanecerá abierto hoy y mañana.
Los nazis aprovechan el período de alto el fuego para reforzar las posiciones que les quedan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47336


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Confirmando el video de la toma de Svetlichnoye. Anteriormente, Kadyrov anunció la captura de Svetlichny.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47384
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Top5 (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Detalles sobre las aventuras de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania❗
> 
> El diario canadiense La Presse publicó una entrevista con Vali, un francotirador que regresó de Ucrania y sobre el que la propaganda ucraniana fue haciendo metódicamente leyendas. En resumen, "uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo" disparó sólo dos veces en dos meses. A través de las ventanas.
> "Esta guerra es toda una mentira".
> ...



Al final del camino no había respawn... _ni pollo al menos..._


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El lugar donde se detuvo uno de los intentos de romper un convoy de la 36ª brigada separada de los marines de las AFU de la planta de Ilyich.
La Z fue pintada en el camión antes del avance en un intento de imitar la nuestra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47402


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

La primera colina parece caer, las colinas tienen control de fuego sobre todas las fábricas.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Actualmente, las principales hostilidades al sur de Izyum se han desarrollado en los bosques. El enemigo los había convertido en baluartes por adelantado y, apoyándose en ellos, está defendiendo los asentamientos, intentando actuar sobre nuestras comunicaciones.

Ayer, durante la siguiente misión, un grupo de nuestras fuerzas especiales atacó otra fortaleza del enemigo en el bosque de Sherwood. Se produjo un combate, el enemigo pidió ayuda, las fuerzas superiores de las AFU intentaron rodear a nuestras tropas, pero se encontraron con su propio campo de minas.

Habiendo perdido 8 hombres muertos, el enemigo intentó retirarse, pero fue destruido por nuestros corredores.
Como resultado, la fortificación del bosque fue tomada, 16 cuerpos del enemigo fueron dejados en el lugar, no está claro cuántos perdió en total. No tenemos pérdidas como resultado de la batalla y esto no es una copia tonta de Ukropropropaganda.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47411


----------



## Plutarko (7 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo nunca veo Eurovisión, pero tengo una hija que es un poco friki de Eurovisión y me está diciendo que si gana Ucrania no vuelve a ver el festival.



Progrevision hace muchos años que es puro politiqueo y progresismo duro. Poco tiene que ver con la calidad de la música y el arte. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Rumores de que los ucranianos se retiran de Popasna


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano bombardea con Tochka-U en la ciudad de Golaya Prystan, cerca de Kherson

Ha aparecido un vídeo de las consecuencias del ataque. Afortunadamente no hubo muertos, pero cuatro civiles resultaron heridos. Las casas sufrieron graves daños.

t.me/Soldierline/5739

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo volvere a repetir, el Pentagono fue atacado por un misil lanzado desde un submarino ruso en respuesta por el hundimiento del Kursk
> Putin sabia perfectamente el dia y la hora en que los aviones iban a "atacar" New York y aprovecho para dar la respuesta
> 
> el escaso daño en la primera linea de edificios del Pentagono asi lo atestigua, el resto se propago un incendio
> ...



Aunque sea off topic ¿Puede usted ampliar esto? Se lo pregunto con afán de conocimiento. Había oído esta teoría pero nunca me puse a investigar. Igual que sí leí más sobre la demolición del edificio 7 del WTC, sobre esto es todo más oscuro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El lugar donde se detuvo uno de los intentos de romper un convoy de la 36ª brigada separada de los marines de las AFU de la planta de Ilyich.
> La Z fue pintada en el camión antes del avance en un intento de imitar la nuestra.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47402
> ...



los nazis estos son tan subnormales como los de aqui en el forillo de mierda, pintar una z despues de verse que los vehiculos han sido quemado/destruidos antes y luego lo pintan sobre la superficie quemada. Patética forma de propaganda


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Un somnoliento Zelenski exige una solución a la escasez de combustible

Bueno, como exige... Muerde insistentemente. Francamente, el discurso del presidente ucraniano parece cada vez menos humano...

La ministra de Economía de Ucrania, Yulia Sviridenko, informó a su vez al Presidente de que en los últimos cinco días se estaba introduciendo en Ucrania más combustible importado que consumido.

Pero todavía hay enormes colas en las gasolineras ucranianas. ¿A dónde va el combustible?

t.me/Soldierline/5738

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> GEROMAN 10m
> 
> _Sobre "el lento progreso ruso en el Donbass"
> Una vez más - esta batalla no se trata de tomar enormes áreas en una operación rápida - se trata de moler a las AFU metódicamente con una enorme potencia de fuego - y sólo avanzar después de que se rompa la defensa.
> No te dejes engañar por los "expertos occidentales"_



TRENES LOGISTICOS PARALIZADOS...tiempo y paciencia...pocas bajas.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

En los últimos cinco días han aterrizado en el aeropuerto de Rzeszow más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas para Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/5737
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2022)

Estaba comentando en otro hilo que qué se crée que va a pasar el 9 de Mayo etc. El caso es que me he cruzado con un pdf de la llamada Doctrina Gerasimov sobre la guerra híbrida, en el que viene un interesante gráfico. Y lo que creo es que aunque la doctrina Gerasimov no ha sido jamaás oficializada, estamos asistiendo a su ¨fracaso¨ al encontrarnos en el pico y no haberse resuelto.

Si esto es así y el Kremlin ha llegado a esa conclusión, una de dos, o como dice delhiero reculan y se conforman con una frontera en el Donbass, lo que significa perder la apuesta tan alta que habían hecho, o se escala a un conflicto mucho mayor. De hecho Stoltemberg ha dicho ayer u hoy que no quiere jaleo aunque la OTAN apoya a Ucrania. Dios quiera que no pase nada pero me parece que estamos en un momento peror que el de la crisis de los misiles cubanos.



https://www.ugr.es/~gesi/Doctrina-Gerasimov.pdf


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE no podrá realizarse en los próximos cinco o diez años, según ha declarado la ministra austriaca de Asuntos de la UE, Caroline Edtstadler.

Con fines propagandísticos, hicieron mucho ruido, y ahora admiten que la UE no necesita al país enfermo de nazismo.

t.me/Soldierline/5736


----------



## carlosito (7 May 2022)

Ojo que ha caído Popasna.

Eso permite el cerco. a Severodonetsk y amenazar fortificaciones al oeste es un avance significativo.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (7 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Como Austria no forma parte de la OTAN, sus líderes militares pueden hablar abiertamente sobre el conflicto, y esta evaluación es condenatoria. Acusa a los medios occidentales de suprimir desenfrenadamente la realidad del público, mientras que Ucrania está gastando sus suministros de ayuda muy, muy rápidamente.



Los europeos terminaran cansandose de regalar euros a los ucranianos, si quieren armas que las pague el Tio Sam, el dinero por delante...


----------



## workforfood (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE no podrá realizarse en los próximos cinco o diez años, según ha declarado la ministra austriaca de Asuntos de la UE, Caroline Edtstadler.
> 
> Con fines propagandísticos, hicieron mucho ruido, y ahora admiten que la UE no necesita al país enfermo de nazismo.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5736



Lo que no quieren es un país arruinado y corrupto.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Estaba comentando en otro hilo que qué se crée que va a pasar el 9 de Mayo etc. El caso es que me he cruzado con un pdf de la llamada Doctrina Gerasimov sobre la guerra híbrida, en el que viene un interesante gráfico. Y lo que creo es que aunque la doctrina Gerasimov no ha sido jamaás oficializada, estamos asistiendo a su ¨fracaso¨ al encontrarnos en el pico y no haberse resuelto.
> 
> Si esto es así y el Kremlin ha llegado a esa conclusión, una de dos, o como dice delhiero reculan y se conforman con una frontera en el Donbass, lo que significa perder la apuesta tan alta que habían hecho, o se escala a un conflicto mucho mayor. De hecho Stoltemberg ha dicho ayer u hoy que no quiere jaleo aunque la OTAN apoya a Ucrania. Diso quiera que no pase nada pero me parece que estamos en un momento peror que el e la crisis de los misiles cubanos.
> 
> ...



la doctrina Gerasimov no va sobre la guerra hibridda, sino sobre "acciones limitadas"

basicamente es la respuesta rusa a la guerra hibrida (terrorista) que libra el imperio anglocabron contra el resto del mundo


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 May 2022)

#Rzeszów , Polonia. En los últimos 5 días, más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas han aterrizado en el aeropuerto polaco, que pronto serán utilizados contra la #Rusia .




Hoy de nuevo un #C295 del #Ala35
@EjercitoAire
ida y vuelta a #Rzeszow#Polonia


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> el siguiente artículo lo he encontrado en el blog de J. Helmer, además allí podéis leer una intro tan interesante como el propio artículo
> 
> *EL MISTERIO DEL AUMENTO DE LAS ARMAS - EL GOLPE EN LVOV COMPLETARÁ LA OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL*
> 
> ...



Lo que muchos llevamos diciendo hace tiempo, pero mucho mejor explicado

_Hipotéticamente, el problema del control del espacio aéreo sobre el oeste de Ucrania podría resolverse con drones de ataque a media altura. Son capaces de merodear sobre la zona de patrulla durante días; su pérdida no conlleva la muerte de los pilotos; además, cambiarlos por sistemas de defensa aérea es rentable. Sin embargo, la industria de defensa rusa no ha sido capaz de perfeccionar el UAV de ataque Sokol Altius; los Kronshtadt Orion de que disponen las tropas fueron diseñados originalmente como vehículos de reconocimiento y sólo después se convirtieron en vehículos de ataque, por lo que tienen capacidades muy limitadas para destruir objetivos. Además, según fuentes abiertas, su número es reducido. Por lo tanto, esta posibilidad no puede concretarse en el marco del conflicto actual._

O lo que es lo mismo un DESASTRE ABSOLUTO por el que deberían rodar cabezas. Rusia no es que haya perdido 10 años, sino 20 años en la carrera militar. Y mira que no era dificil, no se necesitaba apenas tecnología, ni armamento sofisticado ni nada, sino unas baterías, unos corchos , un sistema de control y un software y hardware que podías comprar en China 

Es como si Rusia esté luchando con arcos , f flechas y ballestas último modelo, último diseño y con tecnología táctil, contra nidos de ametralladora de la segunda guerra mundial.

De momento hay pocos nidos, pero están llegando

De locos.

Quién puede ser el responsable?


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Socialdemocracia? ¡¡Socialmierda!!"



Haga usted la prueba: Paseese con una bandera Ucraniana en la Plaza Roja de Moscú, a ver lo que tarda en ser apaleado y llevado a la cárcel. Posiblemente se tire más de una década sin ver el sol.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Aunque sea off topic ¿Puede usted ampliar esto? Se lo pregunto con afán de conocimiento. Había oído esta teoría pero nunca me puse a investigar. Igual que sí leí más sobre la demolición del edificio 7 del WTC, sobre esto es todo más oscuro.



Se vino abajo por los escombros del WTC, no por demoliciones ni conspiranoias raras. No pierdas el tiempo con esas tonterías, derribaron las torres con aviones como pudo ver todo el mundo (me acuerdo de ver en directo como se estrellaba el segundo), todo lo de las demoliciones, la termita, los hologramas etc es entretenimiento para tontos, para que la gente vea el dedo y no la luna.

La clave de todo está en los saudíes y su relación con los Bush. Y los innombrables detrás controlándolo todo, por supuesto.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> #Rzeszów , Polonia. En los últimos 5 días, más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas han aterrizado en el aeropuerto polaco, que pronto serán utilizados contra la #Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> En los últimos cinco días han aterrizado en el aeropuerto de Rzeszow más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas para Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5737
> 
> _Video en el enlace_



Unas 3.000 toneladas de armamento 

O el equivalente a 100.000 misiles antitanque en peso


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

Enseñando modales a los cochinoinvasores. Deben ser un poco duros de mollera porque no aprenden.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la doctrina Gerasimov no va sobre la guerra hibridda, sino sobre "acciones limitadas"
> 
> basicamente es la respuesta rusa a la guerra hibrida (terrorista) que libra el imperio anglocabron contra el resto del mundo



Pues entonces lo he debido de entender mal.


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

Lo de los drones se os está yendo de las manos a muchos.

Vale que han venido para quedarse.
Vale que son muy útiles en tareas de reconocimiento, vigilancia y ataque quirúrgico.
Y cuando trabajas con artillería o apoyo aéreo son de gran ayuda..
Pero no te permiten controlar a nivel terrestre o aéreo una mierda. Sigues necesitando tropas, unidades mecanizadas y cazas para avanzar y limpiar cualquier territorio.

Por no hablar de todos los sistemas antidron que se están desarrollando, cada vez más especializados y eficientes. Rusia se está cargando cientos de drones turcos con los pantsir 1, ya llevan casi 500 derribados.

Y un dron es más barato que un blindado, pero también cuesta dinero. Los barayktar por ejemplo cuestan entre 2 y 3 millones de euros la unidad.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Un montón de dinero gastado en investigación de ropa de camuflaje para terminar en el campo de batalla adornado como un árbol de navidad:



 

Muy cierto lo que dices !!, es que está pensado para cuando el enemigo se viste con chilaba y no hay modo de confundirse, pero ahora que toda la ropa táctica es igual, tienen que ponerse marcas destellantes y elementos visuales para diferenciar "amigo-enemigo".

Para eso, que hagan como los equipos de fútbol, unos de azul y los otros de blanco o rojo y listo !!


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> #Rzeszów , Polonia. En los últimos 5 días, más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas han aterrizado en el aeropuerto polaco, que pronto serán utilizados contra la #Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se les ve como preocupaos a los países occcidentales después de que cochinoputin dijese que no mandasen armas a Ucrania, no?


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> los nazis estos son tan subnormales como los de aqui en el forillo de mierda, pintar una z despues de verse que los vehiculos han sido quemado/destruidos antes y luego lo pintan sobre la superficie quemada. Patética forma de propaganda



ese comentario le hize a mi suegro en la sobremesa....y al señor le dieron vuelta los ojos. 

La gente no se pregunta nada hasta que le haces un comentario asi.. . . Y el tio se queda mirando como un gilipollas a la tele y dice: pues es verdad.


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guera ha cambiado muchas cosas, porque esto no es Libia, ni Irak ni Siria, sino que eran 2 ejércitos poderosos y modernos. Lo que ha enseñado:
> 
> 
> Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
> ...




Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
*Rusia ha usado unos Mil tanques y tiene sobre el terreno ahora unos 750. Si que es verdad que la guerra actual la está marcando la artilleria y no el movimiento de Tanques. Pero Tomar una ciudad como Mariupol, no habría sido posible sin el uso de Tanques*

Barcos: Con los misiles antibuque no se pueden acercar a la costa. Supongo que si había algún plan de EEUU de atacar Irán este habrá ido al fondo del cajón de los olvidos. Casi lo mismo con Taiwan.
*Eso es verdad. Las mayores inversiones en el mar se están haciendo en barcos mas pequeños (lanza misiles) y en submarinos Rusia lo que más tiene son Corbetas y Submarinos y solo tiene de 320 (30 barcos mayores que las corbetas). Salvo EEUU (tiene 120 sobre 490) y China*

Misiles de precisión y drones: Es el futuro de la guerra: Tecnología, tecnología y más tecnología.
*Eso sirve para destrozar un pais, no para conquistarlo y poder utilizar sus recursos. Si quieres obtener los recursos de Irak, tienes que ocuparlo y eso no lo haces con misiles y drones.*

Armas nucleares, se refuerzan como factor de disuasión, pero su uso queda muy comprometido. Con unas docenas de supersónicas de gran escala es suficiente. Es absurdo mantener arsenales gigantescos que nunca se van a utilizar si con un unas docenas eres capaz de hacer el mismo daño
Sistemas antimisiles: Ante un ventaja de una arma la tecnología se centra en como anular esa ventaja. El escudo antimisiles de EEUU se supone que anularía (algunas) nukes ruses, durante el tiempo que estuvo hemos estado en "relativas paz", ahora las nukes hipersónicas rusas anulan el escudo antimisiles, de ahí la movia actual, pero ahora la tecnología es desarrollar sistemas que anulen a las nukes hipersónicas.
*Precisamente el número es importante en todos los casos por la existencia de los escudos antimisiles. Si alguien (china, russia o EEUU) consiguiera un escudo antimisiles con el 95% de eficacia (que yo creo que nadie lo va a conseguir), tanto americanos como rusos colocarían 300 bombas nucleares en el otro bando. Y ese es el motivo por el que China está fabricando una bomba nuclear cada 3 dias (120 nuevas por año)*

Conclusiones:

Tanto Rusia como EEUU tienen que replantear completamente sus sistemas de defensa: Adelgazamiento de barcos, aumento de submarinos con gran autonomía (nucleares), reducción de tanques, más drones. Tecnificación de la tropa.
*Necesitas barcos para llevar la guerra lejos de tus fronteras.*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se les ve como preocupaos a los países occcidentales después de que cochinoputin dijese que no mandasen armas a Ucrania, no?




Estamos en la tercera guerra mundial....preocupados?

No tendrás nada y serás feliz, te vakuñas de veneno o no podrás salir, te cerraremos cuando nos salga de la polla, así que vete haciendo números, eso dicen los tuyos.


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues entonces lo he debido de entender mal.



no solo tu, simplemente es que en occidente las cosas no se traducen ni se explican como se debe

como los videos donde la gente de Mariupol cuenta como el ejercito ukronazi asesinaba a la gente y en occidente lo traducen al reves


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Mientras que en España tenemos esto:
> 
> Así transcurren los Talleres de perspectiva de GENERO y violencia de GENARO para tus hijos... dibujando POLLAS grandes
> 
> ...



He ojeado el vídeo, cuando el jóven dice que *la mujer debe aportar a la economía de la casa* me ha parecido lo más inteligente de todo el vídeo.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

El último escalon en el descenso hacia la descomposición de un ejercito es caer en el bandidaje:


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El secretario general de la OTAN ha dicho que la ofensiva general de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Donbás aún no ha comenzado. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están utilizando un número limitado de fuerzas disponibles.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47424


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

Ya están tardando los polacos...


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A occidente no se le puede vencer en sus terminos. Salvo china , y a los paises a los que han bloqueado tienen el resto de los gobiernos absolutamente controlados, recuerdo cuando por aquí hablaban de dividir a la OTAN, de aliarse con Turquia, nada de nada dije entonces y ahora se ve más que claro.
> 
> Los rusos tiene energia, mucha energia GRATIS, y una población inteligente, cientificos, con organización cortando los suministros de energia a occidente y relacionandose con los estados apartados del mundo anglo es como pueden prosperar. Y espera a que nosotros las pasemos putas precisamente por falta de energia.
> 
> Pueden ser el faro de otro mundo, o un pais dividido lacaye de este. No iban a ser vasallos de los chinos, porque entre otras cosas los chinos no son los anglos pueden coexistir con otros socios.



¿Está seguro que los chinos son mejores empleadores o "señores" que los anglos?. A ver si donde un anglo ve a un empleado un chino ve a un sirviente ...

Y sobreestima usted a los rusos frente a los chinos. Cuando juntas a Rusia que es 1/10 de lo que es China, ahí no hay "alianza", sino una "absorción". La única forma de que Rusia sea económicamente independiente es que cabalgue con un pie en cada zona, es decir, uno sobre EEUU/Canada, otro sobre la UE, otro sobre la India, otro sobre China y otro sobre el resto de naciones asiáticas (Japón, Corea, etc.).


----------



## Poseidón (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cultura rusa.
> 
> Esto les enseñan en el colegio:
> 
> ...



Ni una ni la otra son buenas y lo sabes. Militarizar la infancia es una soplapollez de culturas atrasadas.


----------



## @Durruty (7 May 2022)

*A LAS VIUDAS Y HUERFANOS DE LOS 300 CONTRATISTAS WAGNER CAIDOS EN CONOCO, SIRIA, LES DENEGARON TODA PENSION*




medio ucraniano


Las autoridades de la Federación Rusa (RF) informaron a los familiares del tripulante muerto del crucero Moskva que el estado no les ofrecerá compensación a los sobrevivientes, porque el buque de guerra se hundió por accidente y no en acción militar, y se desconoce el paradero de su hijo, según informes de prensa del viernes 10 de mayo. 6, dijo.

Una carta de la oficina del fiscal general de la Flota del Mar Negro de RF (BSF) enviada a Dmitriy Shkrebets, padre del miembro de la tripulación del Moskva Egor Shkrebets, y hecha pública el 6 de mayo, decía que el hundimiento del Moskva el 14 de abril tuvo lugar en aguas internacionales por accidente. El buque de guerra, por un margen sustancial el arma más poderosa de BSF, estaba en aguas internacionales y no había estado participando en operaciones de combate contra Ucrania, y se desconoce el paradero de los Shkrebets más jóvenes, afirmaba la carta de la Armada de RF.

La decisión oficial de la marina de RF descalificó a la familia Shkrebets de los beneficios para sobrevivientes de los veteranos, incluidos 12 millones de rublos ($ 135,000 USD al tipo de cambio actual) prometidos por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en un discurso nacional el 3 de mayo a los familiares inmediatos de los soldados y marineros rusos asesinados en Ucrania. combates relacionados.

Las agencias de noticias ucranianas e internacionales y los analistas militares están de acuerdo en que Moskva fue el buque insignia y el centro de comando y control para las operaciones navales de BSF en el Mar Negro desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. El crucero también sirvió como la principal plataforma de defensa aérea de la BSF para los buques de guerra rusos en cientos de kilómetros. Según esos analistas y las declaraciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (UAF), un par de misiles antibuque ucranianos disparados desde baterías en tierra en la región ucraniana de Odesa golpearon el Moskva el 13 de abril, provocando incendios mortales y obligando a la tripulación a abandonar el barco. Su hundimiento fue observado por buques de carga civiles en los alrededores.

Las autoridades de RF afirmaron que solo unas pocas docenas de marineros murieron en lo que continúan describiendo como un "percance". Según prácticamente todas las demás fuentes, incluidos los analistas del Pentágono y del Ministerio de Defensa británico, entre 100 y 400 miembros de la tripulación del Moskva, incluido su capitán, murieron tras los ataques con misiles.

Los medios de investigación ucranianos descubrieron en abril publicaciones en las redes sociales del padre Dmitriy Shkrebets que pedían la eliminación de Ucrania como estado y que las fuerzas armadas de RF mataran a tantos ucranianos como fuera posible. Sin embargo, Shrkebets senior revirtió su opinión pública pro-RF después de esperar dos semanas por noticias de su hijo, no escuchar nada de las autoridades militares y, posteriormente, presentar una denuncia formal ante la oficina del fiscal general de BSF.

El Kremlin ha tratado de evitar que las noticias de grandes bajas militares en su guerra en Ucrania lleguen al público ruso minimizando la escala de las derrotas en batalla en los medios controlados por el estado de RF y negándose a aceptar cadáveres de soldados de RF bajo custodia de la UAF para su repatriación a Rusia.

Las afirmaciones de Moscú de pérdidas en combate, actualmente alrededor de 1.500 muertos en dos meses de lucha, son menos de una décima parte de las estimaciones internacionales. El ejército ucraniano actualmente afirma que sus fuerzas han matado al menos a 22,000 miembros del personal de servicio de RF e identificado a cientos individualmente por nombre y unidad.

Viktor Andrusiv, asesor del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, en una declaración del 6 de mayo dijo que las listas de miembros militares de RF que se sabe que murieron o fueron tomados como prisioneros en Ucrania están disponibles a través del sitio web Ishchi Svoikh (www.200RF.com). El acceso al sitio está prohibido en Rusia, pero los familiares y amigos de los miembros del servicio de RF han accedido al sitio a través de VPN más de 20 000 veces, y los operadores de Ishchi Svoikh han procesado más de 12 000 llamadas de personas que buscan información sobre soldados y marineros de RF desaparecidos en acción. , dijo Andrusiv.


----------



## Besarionis (7 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Esto es real? Quiero uno!


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Yo lo veo desde el otro punto de vista
> 
> ¿Como cojones se les ocurre a los rusos vender un S-400 a un pais de la OTAN ? Para que lo destripen, lo desmonten, hagan ingeniería inversa, busquen sus vulnerabilidades, si hay algo interesante que copiar ...
> 
> Y si se lo venden "capado" a los turcos, ¿Como son los turcos tan memos para comprar un sistema "capado"?



Los rusos en las ventas son como los gringos, no venden las ultimas versiones, sino versiones rebajadas, pero eso no quiere decir que no funcionen. Además con unas cuantas puertas traseras a disposición de los satélites rusos.


Los turcos nunca podrán usarlos contra aviones rusos. Media docena de ins vía satélite y la batería se queda frita.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

Tengo una pregunta seria:

*¿ NADIE TIENE COVID EN UCRANIA ?*  

Creo que hay que pedirles la fórmula, porque todavía insisten con la "cuarta dosis" en otros lados y los ucranianos (y rusos) van de aquí para allá y no veo ni un solo caso de soldados "en cuarentena por covid".

¿Misterio? ¿Farsa al descubierto?


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Está seguro que los chinos son mejores empleadores o "señores" que los anglos?. A ver si donde un anglo ve a un empleado un chino ve a un sirviente ...
> 
> Y sobreestima usted a los rusos frente a los chinos. Cuando juntas a Rusia que es 1/10 de lo que es China, ahí no hay "alianza", sino una "absorción". La única forma de que Rusia sea económicamente independiente es que cabalgue con un pie en cada zona, es decir, uno sobre EEUU/Canada, otro sobre la UE, otro sobre la India, otro sobre China y otro sobre el resto de naciones asiáticas (Japón, Corea, etc.).



No has entendido nada.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Da la impesión que no hay ningún buque de guerra ruso seguro en el Mar Negro. Casi que deberían de plantearse mover la base naval a sitios más seguros, como Vladivostok. Porque en San Petersburgo me parece un sitio todavía peor con 4 capitales de la OTAN en medio del recorrido naval.



En el mar hay submarinos y objetivos. 

En todos los mares. Y ahora más que nunca.


----------



## MAEZAL (7 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> PD: Espero que no las use nadie. Pero de momento el único que las ha usado ha sido EEUU.



Además cuando las utilizo fue contra civiles, que no se porque nuca se dice, 500.000 civiles evaporo de dos bombazos y las secuelas posteriores ...


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
> *Rusia ha usado unos Mil tanques y tiene sobre el terreno ahora unos 750. Si que es verdad que la guerra actual la está marcando la artilleria y no el movimiento de Tanques. Pero Tomar una ciudad como Mariupol, no habría sido posible sin el uso de Tanques*
> 
> Barcos: Con los misiles antibuque no se pueden acercar a la costa. Supongo que si había algún plan de EEUU de atacar Irán este habrá ido al fondo del cajón de los olvidos. Casi lo mismo con Taiwan.
> ...



EEUU tiene un montón de barcos y no me imagino una operación militar actual al estilo iraquí sobre Corea del Norte y mucho menos Irán. Serían fracasos absolutos. Respecto a invadir países, hay que estar muy tocado de la cabeza con el nivel de información actual el plantearse invasiones de naciones al estilo de la IIGM. El ejemplo más actual es el de Ucrania, supongo que tomar el control del país ya está desechado, y aunque lo hicieran ¿Qué hacer con la población que no quiere estar sometida? ¿echarla o exterminarla?.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> *medio ucraniano*
> 
> 
> Las autoridades de la Federación Rusa (RF) informaron a los familiares del tripulante muerto del crucero Moskva *que el estado no les ofrecerá compensación a los sobrevivientes*, porque el buque de guerra se hundió por accidente y no en acción militar, y se desconoce el paradero de su hijo, según informes de prensa del viernes 10 de mayo. 6, dijo.




¿No te dice nada la palabra "propaganda"?  

Aún los "accidentes" en tiempo de guerra, se consideran acciones bélicas. Cuando tengas una fuente rusa que lo corrobore (o que lo desmienta), espero que vengas y lo subas al foro también.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta seria:
> 
> *¿ NADIE TIENE COVID EN UCRANIA ?*
> 
> ...



Los soldados Rusos creo que están todo vacunados.
Si la memoria no me falla fueron de los primeros con la sputnik


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

se les viene una follada enorme al ejercito orco, precioso dia del orgullo orco el 9



Ni von mastein


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En los últimos cinco días han aterrizado en el aeropuerto de Rzeszow más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas para Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5737
> 
> _Video en el enlace_




Los gringos el único lenguaje que entienden rápidamente es el de las bolsas negras de plástico de vuelta a casa.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo volvere a repetir, el Pentagono fue atacado por un misil lanzado desde un submarino ruso en respuesta por el hundimiento del Kursk
> Putin sabia perfectamente el dia y la hora en que los aviones iban a "atacar" New York y aprovecho para dar la respuesta
> 
> el escaso daño en la primera linea de edificios del Pentagono asi lo atestigua, el resto se propago un incendio
> ...




A ver... lo que se dice es que fue atacado por un misil, pero que eso fue *una "falsa bandera" del propio EE.UU. *que necesitaba la misma para atacar Irak, Afganistán y varios más de la lista.

Un misil RUSO hubiera sido "casus belli". A ese nivel no se juega.

Por otro lado, la operación como tal era conocida por EE.UU. (de hecho el grueso de los terroristas eran árabes) y ni de lejos un tema que haya orquestado Rusia (bastante débil en aquel momento dicho sea de paso).


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... lo que se dice es que fue atacado por un misil, pero que eso fue *una "falsa bandera" del propio EE.UU. *que necesitaba la misma para atacar Irak, Afganistán y varios más de la lista.
> 
> Un misil RUSO hubiera sido "casus belli". A ese nivel no se juega.
> 
> Por otro lado, la operación como tal era conocida por EE.UU. (de hecho el grueso de los terroristas eran árabes) y ni de lejos un tema que haya orquestado Rusia (bastante débil en aquel momento dicho sea de paso).



el bombardeo de Yugoslavia en 1999 fue un casis belli y una crisis similar a la de los misiles, aunque los yankees no van a hacer peliculitas de eso

el caso del Kursk en 2000, fue un casus belli y una humillacion personal para Putin

la respuesta de Rusia en 2001 fue esa, se asume entre potencias un intercambio medido de golpes mientras no vayan a mas

yo no he dicho que lo de los aviones fue cosa de Rusia, sino que Rusia sabia lo de los aviones ese dia y aprovecho el mismo dia para dar su respuesta a las anteriores humillaciones

evidentemente el misilazo cualquier otro dia habria cantado mucho y habria sido inasumible para USA, pero se disimulo el 11 S como si hubiera sido otro avion


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Además cuando las utilizo fue contra civiles, que no se porque nuca se dice, 500.000 civiles evaporo de dos bombazos y las secuelas posteriores ...



Está mas que "justificado" Por el relato. 

Se dice que habria habido muchos mas muertos civiles si hubieran invadido la isla. Y aqui no pasa nada. 

Supongo que rusia podria hacer lo mismo en Kiev con una nuke táctica. No?


----------



## ZARGON (7 May 2022)

¡¡La historia se repite!! Después de 79 años, los rusos vuelven a rodear a los nazis en Donbass. Izyum, Barvenkovo, Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Konstantinovka..


----------



## Socom (7 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

General de la OTAN llama a los países a preparar




brigadas para la guerra con




El ex jefe del Comando de Operaciones Especiales de EE. UU. en la UE, Mike Pérez, en su opinión, el suministro de armas occidentales a Kiev no es lo suficientemente efectivo. Él es




consultor militar ASI DE MALO ES POR


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

El avance alrededor de Popasnaya marcará el colapso del flanco norte de la agrupación de las fuerzas de Kiev en el sector. Esto probablemente conducirá al colapso de la defensa de Kiev en Severodonetsk y Seversk y abrirá la ruta hacia Bahmut".


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si se prohiben simbolos como la esvática, lo coherente es hacer lo mismo con el comunismo, entre los dos se cargaron a varios millones de personas



Prohibimos el cristianismo también, pues en su nombre se cometieron incontables crímenes, torturas y quemas públicas.

Bueno que en eso ya están los polacos, que han desautorizado al Papa Francisco, y poco menos que quieren enviarlo al tribunal de la Inquisición, por atreverse a decir que ha sido "la OTAN ladrando a las puertas de Rusia" la iniciadora de la guerra.

Del capitalismo ni hablamos, no hay sistema más criminal y que mate tanto a día de hoy, pero ocurre que controla los medios de desinformación y deformación de la realidad para así endilgar sus muertos a cualquier otro pobre pagano.


----------



## pepetemete (7 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> la UE también está en guerra económica contra la UE, con las sanciones a Rusia pone en jaque las economías de muchos de los 27
> 
> lo peor de todo y que mosquea a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, es que la UE pudo interceder en la guerra de Ucrania desde el mismo día del golpe de estado, creo que todo hubiera sido diferente y no llevaríamos 8 años con una sangría brutal de vidas inocentes



La UE - OTAN, que es lo mismo, está en modo guerra, por lo que todos los recursos serán destinados a la misma.
Cualquier oposición a esta circunstancia será tratada como traición a la alianza y quienes se opongan, "eliminados".


----------



## @Durruty (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿No te dice nada la palabra "propaganda"?
> 
> Aún los "accidentes" en tiempo de guerra, se consideran acciones bélicas. Cuando tengas una fuente rusa que lo corrobore (o que lo desmienta), espero que vengas y lo subas al foro también.





A los Wagner que intentaron hacerse con el control del rico yacimiento de gas (la joya de la corona de la industria petrolera y de la hacienda siria), en manos de las kurdos y USA, los dejaron sin pensiones a huerfanos y viudas

300 BAJAS


eso sí, les dieron atención sanitaria en un hospital militar cercano a Moscú, solo en ese hospital


además he dicho que la fuente es ucraniana


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Los soldados Rusos creo que están todo vacunados.
> Si la memoria no me falla fueron de los primeros con la sputnik



Ahora les están poniendo la javelin de refuerzo.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Esto paso en Irak con las "Empresas" EEUU porque dudar que no pase acá con lo Rusos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 May 2022)

Lo que veo es que Zelenski no va a aceptar nada más allá del _statu quo ante bellum._

*Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de paz con Putin*

Cualquier acuerdo dependerá de que las fuerzas de Rusia se retiren a las posiciones anteriores a la invasión, dijo este viernes Zelensky al hablar por videoconferencia desde Kiev con la Chatham House, un centro de ideas basado en Londres,.

"Eso es lo mínimo que mi país aceptaría", dijo el presidente, que se define como líder de toda Ucrania, "no de una mini Ucrania".
No se refirió, sin embargo, a Crimea, la zona que Rusia se anexionó en 2014.

Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de paz con Putin - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Puede, pero es que esa "destrucción" es absolutamente mínima, y muy fácil de arreglar. De un puente enorme que destruyas un tramo de carretera de 8 m y las vías intactas, es que has tirado el mísil para dejarlo prácticamente intacto, lo tiras en medio de las vías y ya no te tienes que preocupar por ese puente en toda la guerra.




Veamos... en las guerras hay más cosas "detrás de la puerta" de las que pensamos.

Si soy ruso y te zampo un misilazo en el puente, te llamo y digo: _"Oye, deja de pasar carga por ese puente porque la próxima va al medio y queda inutilizable por años... ah! y me quedan 2000 misiles por si me falla la puntería"_

Ante eso, tienes dos opciones... *pasas el siguiente tren y el puente desaparece hasta el 2028* en que alguien pueda reconstruirlo, o te dejas de mandar carga, dejas que siga circulando la población por la otra mano y lo salvas de la destrucción.

Esto es como el caso de París o Roma... en París los franceses la declararon "ciudad abierta" para evitar su destrucción (los alemanes no tuvieron que demolerla para tomarla) y, cuando se retiraron, si bien el General a cargo había recibido órdenes de Hitler de volatilizarla como castigo, algún "arreglo" hubo porque no la dinamitaron al irse.

En la retirada alemana de Roma, pasó lo mismo.

En las guerras, una parte son balas *y otras negociaciones*. La gente es demente pero no tanto.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ahora les están poniendo la javelin de refuerzo.



Una les dio salud a la población, otra le da territorio hasta ahora al menos.
Ambas tienen su precio.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si se prohiben simbolos como la esvática, lo coherente es hacer lo mismo con el comunismo, entre los dos se cargaron a varios millones de personas



La bandera roja con la Hoz y el Martillo son los símbolos de los obreros, la svastica es una araña negra.


----------



## pepetemete (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cultura rusa.
> 
> Esto les enseñan en el colegio:
> 
> ...



En el primer video, se ve como el penúltimo chaval gira el kalashnikov para dejárselo en buena posición al ultimo que debe de ser zurdo.


----------



## Nico (7 May 2022)

La tradicional "_fraternidad obrera_" de toda la vida.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que no quieren es un país arruinado y corrupto.



Es que queda muy por debajo de cualquier pais cuando ingresó, exigiría un presupuesto paralelo de la UE durante décadas y que Polonia y los Bálticos fueran contribuyentes netos. Es imposible hacer algo decente de semejante país incluso en décadas, así que ahí lo dejarán. De todos modos la libre circulación por la UE la están aprovechando como nadie con la guerra, cuando queden 30M o menos quizá ya empiece a ser un país medio resctatable.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050642
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050647
> ...



Según yo tengo entendido, los Usanos hundieron el Kursk, pero no fue premeditado. Los submarinos de Usa y Rusia suelen hacer conatos de enfrentamiento en tiempos de paz, y en esta ocasión la cosa fue demasiado lejos, los Usanos se pensaron que los Rusos les atacaban en serio y los Usanos dispararon el misil. Por eso la cosa se tapó diplomáticamente. No creo que Putin lanzara un misil contra el Pentágono. Aunque es una teoría bastante chula, es la primera vez que la leo.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



que guerra mas paco madre mia, solo les falta llevar encima una barbacoa y una pata de jamón.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Prohibimos el cristianismo también, pues en su nombre se cometieron incontables crímenes, torturas y quemas públicas.
> 
> Bueno que en eso ya están los polacos, que han desautorizado al Papa Francisco, y poco menos que quieren enviarlo al tribunal de la Inquisición, por atreverse a decir que ha sido "la OTAN ladrando a las puertas de Rusia" la iniciadora de la guerra.
> 
> Del capitalismo ni hablamos, no hay sistema más criminal y que mate tanto a día de hoy, pero ocurre que controla los medios de desinformación y deformación de la realidad para así endilgar sus muertos a cualquier otro pobre pagano.



El capitalismo no es un sistema, se supone que la definición del mismo es una mayor libertad de mercado, pero lo que es incuestionable, es que cada persona tiene que tener la posibilidad de escoger cómo quiere vivir y como quiere crecer, cualquier iniciativa en contra de eso es 1) No entender el mercado, lo que hace que este siempre se caiga y genere en fracaso, 2) que exista un estado tan grande que evite el crecimiento de la gente, acostumbrándola a tener poca iniciativa y a motivarle lo menos posible, ya que lo único que puede hacer es sobrevivir

No sé, yo tengo claro que no necesito un estado detrás que vaya corriendo si me caigo como si fuera un niño pequeño, que entiendo que otros si lo necesiten....


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

El "Almirante Makarov" relajándose hoy en Sebastopol


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La bandera roja con la Hoz y el Martillo son los símbolos de los obreros, la svastica es una araña negra.



Lo mismo en esencia


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> lo volvere a repetir, el Pentagono fue atacado por un misil lanzado desde un submarino ruso en respuesta por el hundimiento del Kursk
> Putin sabia perfectamente el dia y la hora en que los aviones iban a "atacar" New York y aprovecho para dar la respuesta
> 
> el escaso daño en la primera linea de edificios del Pentagono asi lo atestigua, el resto se propago un incendio
> ...



Esa teoría es absurda, Putin no tenía ni por asomo el control del aparato estatal que tiene hoy, es mas, acababa de acceder al cargo. ese motor apareció presuntamente en las Torres, no en el Pentágono. Si hubiese sido un misil ruso, no se hubiesen apresurado a tapar con arena todo el cesped de la fachada del edificio para ocultar restos, y recoger todas las grabaciones de las cámaras de los edificios adyacentes. Fué un goolpe de estado y el ataque el Pentágono forma parde de él, de hecho las Taks Force destinadas a atacar Afganistán estaban en possición antes del ataque.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

Parece que los sistemas de defensa antiaérea están siendo atacados en Odesa esta tarde. Todavía no está claro cuáles son los planes de Rusia para la ciudad.


Varios incendios ardiendo en Odesa esta tarde


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de los drones se os está yendo de las manos a muchos.
> 
> Vale que han venido para quedarse.
> Vale que son muy útiles en tareas de reconocimiento, vigilancia y ataque quirúrgico.
> ...



Es que va más allá de eso. El concepto es fuerza distribuida. Y los drones son parte esencial de eso. 

El problema son los RRHH en las guerras tecnificadas. No sólo por la cantidad. En occidente los nuevos desarrollos navales hacen esfuerzos terribles para poder reducir la tripulación necesaria para funcionar. Porque no hay. Los japos están haciendo desarrollos brutales en este sentido. Y no sólo porque no haya personas suficientes, sino porque no los hay formados. Es carísimo. 

El caso es que el camino son enjambres de drones interactuando entre ellos con algoritmos de IA. 

Siempre será necesario un infante para levantar la bandera y hacer la foto. 

Pero los drones son el futuro.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Rusia se está cargando cientos de drones turcos con los pantsir 1, ya llevan casi 500 derribados.



No serán 500.000?


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (7 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> que guerra mas paco madre mia, solo les falta llevar encima una barbacoa y una pata de jamón.



Lo justo.
Si te parece llevas un buque de asalto... con apoyo aéreo y bombardeos.
Para llevar una docena de soldados no hace falta más.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Un chef de élite pluriempleado como conductor, que resulta estar al frente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47426

Un retrato de Hitler, una esvástica y charreteras nazis: estos tatuajes se encontraron en uno de los detenidos​​Las fuerzas del orden rusas han capturado a otro nacionalista que es una prueba andante de la propagación del fascismo. Todo su cuerpo estaba cubierto de tatuajes, pero los más destacados eran un retrato de Hitler, una esvástica, tirantes fascistas y un águila.​​Según este personaje, tiene varios antecedentes penales y sólo mantiene un estilo de vida inmoral junto con la ideología fascista.​​Por Ucrania se pasean continuamente lienzos con murales fascistas, pero a todos ellos les espera seguramente un consejo de guerra.​​t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/34030​​​


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que va más allá de eso. El concepto es fuerza distribuida. Y los drones son parte esencial de eso.
> 
> El problema son los RRHH en las guerras tecnificadas. No sólo por la cantidad. En occidente los nuevos desarrollos navales hacen esfuerzos terribles para poder reducir la tripulación necesaria para funcionar. Porque no hay. Los japos están haciendo desarrollos brutales en este sentido. Y no sólo porque no haya personas suficientes, sino porque no los hay formados. Es carísimo.
> 
> ...



Ese futuro, si es que llega, no lo verás tú ni tus hijos. La realidad hoy por lo menos, son drones que son más una herramienta que otra cosa. Ni deciden guerras ni nada parecido, que es lo que estoy escuchando por parte de algunos frikis folladrones como el Chulilla o el virginazo de Jordi Llatzer.

Hoy necesitas tropas para todo, hasta para controlar un dron. Lo de los enjambres autónomos de drones es hoy ciencia ficción.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Ucrania va a t.me/rybar/32328 introducir un periodo de espera de 90 días para la información sobre los familiares en el frente. De hecho, esto permitirá a las OI no informar a los familiares de que un soldado ha sido muerto, herido, capturado o desaparecido durante 90 días, lo que obviamente sirve para ocultar el alcance real de las pérdidas sufridas por las AFU,

Al mismo tiempo, quienes se salten los procedimientos oficiales intentarán buscar información real (incluso en los recursos rusos donde se publican fotos/vídeos de los asesinados/presos) sobre sus familiares en el frente podrán rendir cuentas.

Como no es difícil de adivinar, el mando de las AFU está preocupado por el creciente número de preguntas de los familiares e incluso por las amenazas de concentraciones.
En este sentido, sería conveniente por nuestra parte crear una página web real, no propagandística, sino puramente informativa, que contuviera únicamente datos objetivos sobre los soldados caídos de las AFU o los que han sido hechos prisioneros de guerra.

La información de dicho sitio se difundirá de boca en boca a los familiares de los soldados de las AFU, quienes, al no poder averiguar la suerte de sus seres queridos (hasta 90 días en el futuro) en los recursos ucranianos, buscarán información en los recursos rusos.
Dado que sólo el Ministerio de Defensa está autorizado a recopilar dicha información de forma centralizada, se supone que debe participar activamente en dicho proyecto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47430

​Ucrania puede cerrar la información sobre los muertos a los familiares​​El gran número de prisioneros, muertos y heridos ha hecho que la dirección de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se plantee cerrar la información sobre los soldados muertos. Los familiares tendrán que dirigirse a la oficina de alistamiento militar con una solicitud especial, y el tiempo de espera puede durar hasta 90 días.​​Además, incluso el intento de averiguar la suerte de un familiar que lucha en las Fuerzas Armadas puede ser considerado como motivo de un delito penal de "acceso no autorizado". Se interpretará de forma muy amplia. Incluso la correspondencia con un compañero o un comandante puede ser motivo de un caso penal.​​Con estas represalias, las autoridades ucranianas intentan frenar la amenaza de las protestas por el escaso suministro a las AFU.​​Por ejemplo, el 5 de mayo, la administración de Kiev prohibió un mitin celebrado por los familiares de los nacionalistas de Azov que exigían la disolución de las unidades atrincheradas en Azovstal. Los organizadores se negaron, alegando la ley marcial. Las personas que participaron en la manifestación fueron detenidas, pero fueron puestas en libertad tras ser entrevistadas por la policía.​#Ucrania #protestas​@rybar​​t.me/rybar/32328​​​


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ese futuro, si es que llega, no lo verás tú ni tus hijos. La realidad hoy por lo menos, son drones que son más una herramienta que otra cosa. Ni deciden guerras ni nada parecido, que es lo que estoy escuchando por parte de algunos frikis folladrones como el Chulilla o el virginazo de Jordi Llatzer.
> 
> Hoy necesitas tropas para todo, hasta para controlar un dron. Enjambres autónomos de drones es hoy ciencia ficción.



Yo no he dicho que las tropas no sean necesarias.

Y no es ciencia ficción. Ya están aquí.

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo esencial. El tiempo dirá.

PD: me ha hecho gracia lo de folladrones.
Burbuja es una maravilla. Me declaro follaramonbilbaoviñedosdealtura2014


----------



## Adriano II (7 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El "Almirante Makarov" relajándose hoy en Sebastopol



No entiendo

Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza

Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo mismo en esencia



Como Dios y Satanás.


----------



## ferrys (7 May 2022)

Joder trabajando. Van más calmados que un funcionario en el curro. Se ven videos de artillería en el frente y van escopetados. Estos que les puede caer un bombazo ya, todos relajados.
A ver cojones con la tonteria. Si esos tío estarían en un frente, meterian unos zambombazos a toda ostia y al camión a cambiar de posición.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Los lugareños confirman la retirada del grueso de las fuerzas restantes de las AFU en Popasna ya por la mañana. La limpieza de la ciudad continúa, pero está claro que el enemigo va a oponer resistencia a largo plazo en otras líneas. Los serios avances en Popasna se deben a la participación de la PMC de Wagner, cuyos combatientes tuvieron una buena actuación en los combates callejeros en la parte central de la ciudad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47431


----------



## ferrys (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza
> 
> Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada



Apague la Xbox por Dios.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

Todas las menciones sobre el gran avance nazi en Kharkov y la Isla de las Serpientes
no son más que una descarga generalizada de falsedades nazis. Osease: basura.
A nada que rasques en las informaciones solo verás una escuálida intentona rechazada
Y en la isla de marras no hay nada épico para reseñar.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza
> 
> Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada



Tampoco yo lo entiendo. Yo daba por hecho que era verdad, los barcos son fáciles de contar. ¿Hay alguna otra fuente que confirme que sigue a flote o bien que ha sido hundida ?


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)

“O vas a luchar o te quedas sin trabajo”: un prisionero de guerra ucraniano habló sobre el ultimátum que le dieron las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El hombre fue movilizado en relación con la introducción de la ley marcial en Ucrania, pero no quería pelear, por lo que decidió rendirse.




Por primera vez desde 2014, los residentes del suburbio de Mangush en Mariupol se pusieron cintas de San Jorge el 9 de mayo. La Bandera de la Victoria se izó sobre la plaza central del pueblo.


La ceremonia de encendido de la Llama Eterna entregada desde el Jardín Alexander de Moscú tuvo lugar en Antratsit.
#LNR


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

Descochinizando, que es gerundio


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

"Los rusos nos dieron ocho años para entrenar al ejército ucraniano dentro de Ucrania. El principal error de Rusia en la primavera de 2014 fue que el ejército ruso se detuvo en Crimea".

Esta franca declaración fue hecha por Todd Hopkins, jefe de la misión de entrenamiento militar de Estados Unidos en Ucrania.

En una de las sesiones informativas en el Pentágono, el mentor de las AFU dijo que inmediatamente después de la "primavera de Crimea", Washington y Kiev intensificaron el entrenamiento de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas de acuerdo con los estándares de la OTAN.

La "universidad militar" de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas era el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, cerca de Lviv, donde se encontraba el Centro Internacional para el Mantenimiento de la Paz y la Seguridad, supervisado por los estadounidenses, durante la presidencia de Leonid Kuchma.

Luego, en 2014, el Pentágono lanzó el programa de entrenamiento JMTG-U (Joint Multinational Training Group-Ukraine) específicamente para las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, y el campo de entrenamiento JMTG-U en Yavoriv. Cabe señalar que los combatientes de los batallones nacionales Azov y Sector Derecho* también fueron entrenados en el marco del programa JMTG-U.

La misión JMTG-U abandonó Yavoriv a finales de febrero de este año, justo después del inicio de la USO, pero no dejó de operar. Ahora los mentores del Pentágono están entrenando a los militares ucranianos en la segura Baviera estadounidense, en el campo de pruebas de Grafenwoehr del 7º Ejército.

Fuentes abiertas revelan que el polígono del mismo nombre de Grafenwöhr, situado en el este de Baviera, fue construido originalmente por la Alemania imperial antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Fue ampliado por la Wehrmacht en 1938 y se utilizó para practicar las tácticas de la Blitzkrieg. El ejército estadounidense lo ocupó en 1945 y lo ha estado operando desde entonces.

Según Hopkins, durante el proceso de entrenamiento, los militares ucranianos han avanzado en el control de la artillería pesada, la defensa aérea, la guerra electrónica y las formaciones de blindados e infantería.

El objetivo del proceso de formación es garantizar que los combatientes ucranianos sean capaces de entrenar al personal de las AFU cuando regresen a Ucrania lo antes posible.

Los funcionarios del Pentágono han declarado en repetidas ocasiones que Estados Unidos no tiene previsto desplegar sus tropas en Ucrania. El principal objetivo de Washington es debilitar al máximo a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y crear todas las condiciones para que Rusia se empantane en el conflicto durante mucho tiempo.

t.me/epoddubny/10427


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> No solo los ukros estan desesperados, esta "noticia" era de hace tan solo 6 dias Rusia abate al 'fantasma de Kiev'
> 
> Creo que voy a abrir una iniciativa en change.org para que incluyan a Stepan Tarabalka en la wikipedia como nuevo "as de la aviacion" con sus 40 derribos confirmados en la xbox



No fueron los rusos los que crearon la noticia del fantasma abatido, fueron los ucranianos, medalla incluida.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En Portugal: Los ucranianos atacan al PCP.
En Alemania: prohiben la bandera de la URSS.
En Francia: Se excluye a Rusia de las celebraciones de la Victoria.
En Borbonia: Los ucranianos piden que se prohíba el homenaje en Madrid a los caídos contra el fascismo.

Luego se preguntarán (en Alemania, por ejemplo) como es que la gente no vio el fascismo.


----------



## Eslacaña (7 May 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que veo es que Zelenski no va a aceptar nada más allá del _statu quo ante bellum._
> 
> *Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de paz con Putin*
> 
> ...



Pues que se vaya sentando porque se hartará de esperar. Rusia, con lo que le ha costado y como tiene todo el tiempo del mundo, mientras India y China le sigan comprando petróleo, no soltará ni el Donbass ni la costa del Azov que ya ha logrado, y como se haga con Odessa, que me juego lo que sea a que es su último objetivo, se acabó la mandanga, y empezará la guerra defensiva y tiene recursos de todo tipo para aguantarla.


----------



## arriondas (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza
> 
> Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada



Lo hacen constantemente, a la prensa me refiero. Les da igual soltar burradas fácilmente desmontables, saben que la mayoría de la gente se olvida rápidamente del asunto, y los medios lo entierran debajo de una pila de nuevos bulos, en busca del siguiente titular sensacionalista. Si lo vemos en temas banales como el fútbol, qué no harán otros asuntos más serios...

Las agencias saben a quién se dirige su contenido, a personas que se dejan guiar por las emociones, que no piensan de un modo racional.


----------



## Casino (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Con dos cojones, fuentes de TG. Ya podía haber dicho fuentes de RU, o directamente "según el Kremlin".
Que cachondo, el preludio del embolsamiento. 
Jojojojojojojojojo.
Echaba de menos algún mapita de colores resultón en este hilillo de plastilina.
Entonces podemos cambiar la pregunta ya ¿no?.
¿Han embolsado ya a los ucranianos del Donbass?. ¿Falta mucho?. ¿Ahora?. ¿Todavía no?
¿El embolsamiento pa'cuando?.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El pueblo liberado de Svitlichne.
Hay imágenes tomadas desde un dron que muestran las posiciones ucranianas cerca de Svitlichne.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47432

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 May 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que veo es que Zelenski no va a aceptar nada más allá del _statu quo ante bellum._
> 
> *Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de paz con Putin*
> 
> ...



Y hará bien en no aceptar nada, mi opinión (desde la barra del bar Paco, of course) Putin está como loco por terminar esta guerra, ha quedado claro que no tiene huevos a escalarla y con lo que tiene ahora no va a ocupar mucho más territorio, más bien la tendencia es a perderlo, y de ocupar alguna ciudad más ya que de vaya olvidando.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 May 2022)

*El legislador de mayor rango de Rusia acusó a Washington de coordinar operaciones militares en Ucrania , lo que, según dijo, equivalía a que Estados Unidos “participara directamente en acciones militares” contra Rusia,*informa Reuters.

Los funcionarios estadounidenses han dicho que Estados Unidos ha proporcionado inteligencia a Ucrania para ayudar a contrarrestar el ataque ruso, pero han negado que esta inteligencia incluya datos precisos sobre objetivos.

Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la cámara baja del parlamento, la Duma, escribió en su canal de Telegram:



> Washington está esencialmente coordinando y desarrollando operaciones militares, participando así directamente en las acciones militares contra nuestro país.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

Sería un misil de crucero usano. Pero dijeron que era un avión porque, claro, no van a decir que era un misil del follacabras Bin Laden.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

"Galicia va a ser el Vietnam de Polonia"


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y hará bien en no aceptar nada, mi opinión (desde la barra del bar Paco, of course) Putin está como loco por terminar esta guerra, ha quedado claro que no tiene huevos a escalarla y con lo que tiene ahora no va a ocupar mucho más territorio, más bien la tendencia es a perderlo, y de ocupar alguna ciudad más ya que de vaya olvidando.



El tema es que luego de que se asiente el polvo, queda sentarse y hacer reflexión. Han muerto decenas de miles de personas y varios países han quedado arruinados por NADA. No sé hasta que punto puede ser eso asumible.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo mismo en esencia



No, hay una diferencia sustancial, es como si comparas "La Internacional " con el "Uber Alles" que conste que yo soy más de tendencias anarco pero que por desgracia por ahora serlo es totalmente utópico.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El comandante de Vostok, Oleksandr Khodakovskyy, mostró imágenes de nacionalistas ucranianos preparando otro sabotaje en Azovstal contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

"Mientras nosotros hacemos gala de humanismo, el enemigo aprovecha el momento para minar los pasajes. Entonces, cuando vuelvan a llorar por nuestra traición, como ayer, cuando se los cargaron con un ptur, entenderán por qué lo hacemos", escribió.

Y les damos corredores y les ofrecemos que se rindan.

t.me/Soldierline/5743

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En Portugal: Los ucranianos atacan al PCP.
> En Alemania: prohiben la bandera de la URSS.
> En Francia: Se excluye a Rusia de las celebraciones de la Victoria.
> En Borbonia: Los ucranianos piden que se prohíba el homenaje en Madrid a los caídos contra el fascismo.
> ...



Mucha gente tras el nazismo se preguntaba como un pueblo instruido como el alemán no había visto venir a Hitler y había sucumbido tan fácilmente al nazismo. La respuesta la tenemos hoy ante nuestros ojos, basta ver lo que está ocurriendo aquí y ahora.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

Simulacro de incidente nuclear el 9 de mayo en Plymouth (RU):


*La gente de Plymouth recibirá una alerta de emergencia como parte del ejercicio de prueba de incidentes graves de Devonport Dockyard*
Los mensajes de texto son parte de una prueba para ver cómo responderían las agencias en el improbable caso de un incidente importante en Devonport Dockyard…









Test emergency alerts to be sent to Plymouth people


The text messages are part of a test to see how agencies would respond in the unlikely event of a major incident at Devonport Dockyard




www.plymouthherald.co.uk






PDF del ayuntamiento de Plymuoth:



https://www.plymouth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Nuclear%20Emergency%20Booklet%202020.pdf


----------



## Pinovski (7 May 2022)

Alexander Kots, portavoz estatal de guerral del Kremlin comienza a cuestionar las tácticas militares rusas por primera vez


Si bien ya había dicho que la retirada de Kiev fue "dificil de explicar" esta es la primera vez que se moja con las tácticas en su Telegram oficial. Kots – The database “PUTIN'S LIST” (spisok-putina.org) t.me/sashakots/30684342983474764 En ocasiones, renovarse en una guerra tan dinámica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esa teoría es absurda, Putin no tenía ni por asomo el control del aparato estatal que tiene hoy, es mas, acababa de acceder al cargo. ese motor apareció presuntamente en las Torres, no en el Pentágono. Si hubiese sido un misil ruso, no se hubiesen apresurado a tapar con arena todo el cesped de la fachada del edificio para ocultar restos, y recoger todas las grabaciones de las cámaras de los edificios adyacentes. Fué un goolpe de estado y el ataque el Pentágono forma parde de él, de hecho las Taks Force destinadas a atacar Afganistán estaban en possición antes del ataque.



Y si el ataque al Pentágono hubiese sido ruso, los mass media no habrían informado de él dentro del circo mediático de las Torres, sino que inicialmente lo habrían ocultado por precaución, hasta tener más datos y esperar la posición del Gobierno Usano.


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU tiene un montón de barcos y no me imagino una operación militar actual al estilo iraquí sobre Corea del Norte y mucho menos Irán. Serían fracasos absolutos. Respecto a invadir países, hay que estar muy tocado de la cabeza con el nivel de información actual el plantearse invasiones de naciones al estilo de la IIGM. El ejemplo más actual es el de Ucrania, supongo que tomar el control del país ya está desechado, y aunque lo hicieran ¿Qué hacer con la población que no quiere estar sometida? ¿echarla o exterminarla?.



Yo desgraciadamente no soy tan optimista como tu. Si Iran consigue la bomba nuclear, yo no descarto una intervención americana (por Israel) en Iran. Y el bajo nivel de implicación de Israel en esta guerra tiene que ver con eso.

Yo no creo que Rusia pretenda controlar Ucrania salvo las zonas donde tiene un gran apoyo popular. Esta claro, desde Vietnam, Afghanistan con Rusos y Americanos o Irak, que sin el apoyo de la poblacion es imposible controlar un pais como se hacia en la II guerra mundial.

Y si Rusia acaba controlando una zona ruso habra una migración de pro-rusos hacia la zona de pro-ucranianos y al reves. Nada que no haya sucedido antes:

Por ejemplo Kaliningrado (por usar la denominacion actual ( Königsberg) tenia 372.000 habitantes en 1939 la mayoria alemanes. Le quedaron 73.000 en 1945 (Huida masiva de alemanes).

PD: Desgraciadamente los hechos en ambos sentidos desde 2014 no permiten una facil reconciliación






Guerra en Ucrania XVII







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (7 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> que guerra mas paco madre mia, solo les falta llevar encima una barbacoa y una pata de jamón.



La barbacoa ya estaba puesta, fuego lento y asado especial fumé, y quien tenga prisa que se vaya al burger.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2022)

Estos no están en modo combate, están entrenando, lo mismo que se hace en un patio de armas de cualquier cuartel de artillería menos la munición real.


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Sería un misil de crucero usano. Pero dijeron que era un avión porque, claro, no van a decir que era un misil del follacabras Bin Laden.



Fué un avión usano, como los que golpearon las torres, ¿acaso hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre un avión y un misil de crucero?.

La diferencia en este caso es que estos misiles de crucero llevaban pasajeros a bordo.

Lo que no eran aviones de Bin Laden.


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza
> 
> Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada



Porque el que ha creado el bulo es un gilipollas. No es el ejercito ukraniano ni nada oficial. 

Lo triste es que se dé la noticia en medios """""'serios""""". Eso es lo triste.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Los rusos nos dieron ocho años para entrenar al ejército ucraniano dentro de Ucrania. El principal error de Rusia en la primavera de 2014 fue que el ejército ruso se detuvo en Crimea".
> 
> Esta franca declaración fue hecha por Todd Hopkins, jefe de la misión de entrenamiento militar de Estados Unidos en Ucrania.



Tiempo al tiempo. Esperemos que esta vez , la lección haya sido aprendida y no se queden a medias, o en 5 años tendran otra guerra igual de costosa.




bigmaller dijo:


> Porque el que ha creado el bulo es un gilipollas. No es el ejercito ukraniano ni nada oficial.
> 
> Lo triste es que se dé la noticia en medios """""'serios""""". Eso es lo triste.



Los medios al menos en España llevan 4 o 5 años desatados. Empezaron metiendo mierda a un partido concreto , y como muchos aplaudian la locura ahora tratan todos los temas como propaganda cutre. El problema es que les funciona, porque es general , y poquisima gente tiene tiempo y porque no decirlo ganas para bucear en busca de fuentes alternativas. 

Ya van más alla, incluso esa minoria ha visto como censuraban directamente las fuentes rusas, dejando practimente una sola visión del conflicto.

No se ve ni una sola de las multiples salvajadas ucranianas , y cualquier cosa contra los rusos se exagera hasta limites insospechados. Los rusos por otra parte tienen una politica de comunicación pesima.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

Ucrania , o como saquear al personal...
Una pareja fue a comer en un restaurante de Texas y le cobraron 1$ por Ucrania.


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 May 2022)

* Putin enviará una advertencia del «Día del Juicio Final» a Occidente el lunes.*


----------



## Eslacaña (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guera ha cambiado muchas cosas, porque esto no es Libia, ni Irak ni Siria, sino que eran 2 ejércitos poderosos y modernos. Lo que ha enseñado:
> 
> 
> Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
> ...




Dos o tres o cuatro misiles antibuque de unos miles de euros alcanzan un portaaviones americanos, y se van 11.000 millones al fondo, y súmale el precio de los 70 aviones que lleva a bordo. 
También es cierto que no es llegar y besar el santo. Un bicho de esos está más que protegido tiene decenas de sistemas de autoproteccion, pero vamos, que en un descuido, te joden el día. Por eso los tienen bien alejados.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo. Esperemos que esta vez , la lección haya sido aprendida y no se queden a medias, o en 5 años tendran otra guerra igual de costosa.



"Del enemigo, el consejo..." ¿Le suena de algo?


----------



## Guaguei (7 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ucrania , o como saquear al personal...
> Una pareja fue a comer en un restaurante de Texas y le cobraron 1$ por Ucrania.



en esos casos no hay que pagar, les escribes en un papelito 94$ por la paz en el mundo y pagas con eso, es completamente legal


----------



## otroyomismo (7 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Un montón de dinero gastado en investigación de ropa de camuflaje para terminar en el campo de batalla adornado como un árbol de navidad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050596
> 
> ...




semiOT (o no  )





__





Camopedia; 10 de los camuflajes más efectivos | COL2.COM


Una guía para desaparecer en el terreno




col2.com










Camopedia 2; patrones de camuflaje radicales | COL2.COM


Camuflajes de aspecto extremo con la premisa de que sean efectivos




col2.com


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Fué un avión usano, como los que golpearon las torres, ¿*acaso hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre un avión y un misil de crucero*?.
> 
> La diferencia en este caso es que estos misiles de crucero llevaban pasajeros a bordo.
> 
> Lo que no eran aviones de Bin Laden.



Que nivel Maribel, si que la hay, el bataneo, en vuelo rasante un avión de pasajeros a 800 kms hora perdería totalmente la sustentación debido al bataneo, (movimentos incontrolables de las alas a modo de aleteo). Los aviones que golpearon las torres tampoco eran aviones convencionales, se hubiesen estrallado por el mismo motivo.


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo desgraciadamente no soy tan optimista como tu. Si Iran consigue la bomba nuclear, yo no descarto una intervención americana (por Israel) en Iran. Y el bajo nivel de implicación de Israel en esta guerra tiene que ver con eso.
> 
> Yo no creo que Rusia pretenda controlar Ucrania salvo las zonas donde tiene un gran apoyo popular. Esta claro, desde Vietnam, Afghanistan con Rusos y Americanos o Irak, que sin el apoyo de la poblacion es imposible controlar un pais como se hacia en la II guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



El ataque a Irán si no se ha hecho ya no es por falta de ganas, sino por imposible para los USA una vez que vieron que no podían con Siria.

¿Intervención por Israel?. Israel sólo es un títere del Imperio, una Ucrania plantada en Oriente Medio para servir los intereses y pelear las guerra del Imperio.

Ahora bien los nazis tienen su propia visión deformada de la realidad.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Del enemigo, el consejo..." ¿Le suena de algo?



Me suena que el yanqui tiene más razon que la hostia, les dieron 8 años para entrenarlos. Y menos mal que al final putin avanzo primero, de otra forma se la lian pero gordisima. Los de Kiev va a caer por falta de pasta cual fruta madura....deberian revisar sus esquemas. Y al menos no abroncar a los que al menos 1 vez han demostrado estar por delante de los hechos. Decir las cosas como son no es ser otanico, es ser realista.

Cagarla la primera vez es grave, no hacia falta ser Zhukov para ver venir en lo que ha acabado esto, pero si repiten....sera ya para nota.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Wali ya está de regreso en casa. Se ve que se aburrio de matar rusos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin enviará una advertencia del «Día del Juicio Final» a Occidente el lunes.*



La amenaza es la mejor arma del amenazado.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Para que mientes en algo que sabes que te van a pillar si o si con un 100 % de certeza
> 
> Lo único que haces es perder credibilidad no ganas nada



Esta todo estudiado.

Hoy un conocido que conoce mis inquietudes y va de listo, me ha confirmado que a los rusos les han hundido otro "barco de guerra grande". Esa información ya se le ha quedado clavada. Se informan por los medios y los 3 o 4 tweets que les llegan de salpicón entre fútbol y prensa rosa. 

Saben la ostia, de todo y yo ya hace tiempo que perdí la capacidad de discutir y tratar de hacer ver. La última vez le insinué que la guerra no había empezado en el 2022 sino en el 2014 y me dijo de que cojones le estaba hablando. Que ya lo sabía y que los rusos habían invadido el Donbass,

Es inútil y en caso de producirse nunca le va a llegar el desmentido y si le llega ni lo relacionará.

Para el borrego medio le han hundido el segundo "Barco de guerra grande" y ya, chimpun.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

Kiev informa que todos los ancianos, mujeres y niños han sido evacuados de Azovstal, veremos como evoluciona ahora la situación.


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Esto paso en Irak con las "Empresas" EEUU porque dudar que no pase acá con lo Rusos.



Seguro que hay violaciones de parte del ejercito ruso y tambien del ejercito ucraniano. Pero 12 casos que están investigando los ucranianos (todos de soldados borrachos/drogados) segun el video, no pueden considerarse una utilizacion de la violación como arma de guerra.

No como en Siria, donde tuvieron que cambiar la ley que decia que la nacionalidad de los niños no solo pudiera venir de manera paterna, sino que por las muchas violaciones y embarazos de mujeres sirias por parte del ISIS, los niños pudieran tener la nacionalidad siria por parte materna.

PD: En 2017 hubo 320 violaciones de menores en Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La Isla de la Serpiente y los cayos del noroeste del Mar Negro*
> 
> Los acontecimientos en la Isla de la Serpiente, frente a la costa de Odessa, están envueltos en una niebla de guerra: los tímidos informes del Ministerio de Defensa sobre los vehículos aéreos no tripulados destruidos están solos, no hay ni un solo corresponsal de guerra sobre el terreno, mientras que los ucranianos afirman constantemente haber golpeado barcos y publican vídeos de Raptors o Serns golpeados.
> 
> ...



Gracias, explica bastantes cosas. Al menos porque hay barcos ahí. Tenia la duda si la habian capturado.


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 May 2022)

* Putin enviará una advertencia del «Día del Juicio Final».
* Rusia intensifica los ataques en Odesa y Sumy.
* Más de 5,8 millones de refugiados.
* Fuertes combates en Donetsk y Lugansk.
* Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de Paz.
* Rusia taca la estación de Tren de Jarkov, matando a 260 soldados.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si se prohiben simbolos como la esvática, lo coherente es hacer lo mismo con el comunismo, entre los dos se cargaron a varios millones de personas



¿Quien tiro la bomba atomica y mato millones de personas también?


----------



## No al NOM (7 May 2022)

Pagarás la cuota para financiar armas a Ucrania en tus facturas, pero serás Feliz


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que nivel Maribel, si que la hay, el bataneo, en vuelo rasante un avión de pasajeros a 800 kms hora perdería totalmente la sustentación debido al bataneo, (movimentos incontrolables de las alas a modo de aleteo). Los aviones que golpearon las torres tampoco eran aviones convencionales, se hubiesen estrallado por el mismo motivo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 May 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Según yo tengo entendido, los Usanos hundieron el Kursk, pero no fue premeditado. Los submarinos de Usa y Rusia suelen hacer conatos de enfrentamiento en tiempos de paz, y en esta ocasión la cosa fue demasiado lejos, los Usanos se pensaron que los Rusos les atacaban en serio y los Usanos dispararon el misil. Por eso la cosa se tapó diplomáticamente. No creo que Putin lanzara un misil contra el Pentágono. Aunque es una teoría bastante chula, es la primera vez que la leo.



Hubo un almirante retirado ruso que hizo la investigación y era precisamente esa conclusión. El alto mando ruso dejó morir a los marineros a pesar de los señales de socorro.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ..........
> 
> Los funcionarios del Pentágono han declarado en repetidas ocasiones que Estados Unidos no tiene previsto desplegar sus tropas en Ucrania.* El principal objetivo de Washington es debilitar al máximo a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y crear todas las condiciones para que Rusia se empantane en el conflicto durante mucho tiempo.*
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/10427



Esta es la clave del extraño comportamiento ruso y los cambios de estrategia, están localizando las operaciones lo máximo posible. Lo contrario de un Vietnam o un Iraq, no empantanarse e ir sólo hacía los objetivos inmediatos. Una de bravas y dos cañas, pero es lo mejor. Después de liberar completamente el Donbass se pasa a otro lugar, porque lo que queda muy claro es la REPUTA MIERDA QUE ÉS EL EJERCITO UCRANIANO. Ni una sola puta ofensiva, no tienen capacidad operativa, ni comprándosela a EEUU o UK, son una mierda de ejercito de mercenarios, criminales y chulos de putas.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ¿Quien tiro la bomba atomica y mato millones de personas también?



Pues un estado, en esencia, lo mismo que os empeñáis que manden con la estúpida idea de que "hay buenos gobernantes". La realidad es que un estado, bajo la ideología que sea, que normalmente es siempre una excusa para atraer a los adeptos, gente a la que le dicen 4 tonterias y van hasta donde ellos digan.

Ese es el resultado del nazismo, del comunismo o de las locuras de un estado que siempre va a tratar de sobrevivir al coste que sea

Si la gente tuviera una mínima inteligencia no se dejaría embaucar por los estados y estaría en contra de cualquier movimiento en contra de la libertad individual, lo más importante que tiene el ser humano


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si se prohiben simbolos como la esvática, lo coherente es hacer lo mismo con el comunismo, entre los dos se cargaron a varios millones de personas



¿ porque ?
¿ Si me apuñalas y de meto dos hostias soy culpable ? 

El capitalismo ha matado más que los dos juntos, ¿ lo prohibimos ?

La diferencia entre es fascismo y el comunismo , es que en uno el exterminio fisico del diferente esta incluido en la idelogia. En la otra se habla de lucha de clases, cambiar la composición de la sociedad no de liquidar a una parte. Cualquier que los plante iguales es un fascista de libro.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Actualmente, las principales hostilidades al sur de Izyum se han desarrollado en los bosques. El enemigo los había convertido en baluartes por adelantado y, apoyándose en ellos, está defendiendo los asentamientos, intentando actuar sobre nuestras comunicaciones.
> 
> Ayer, durante la siguiente misión, un grupo de nuestras fuerzas especiales atacó otra fortaleza del enemigo en el bosque de Sherwood. Se produjo un combate, el enemigo pidió ayuda, las fuerzas superiores de las AFU intentaron rodear a nuestras tropas, pero se encontraron con su propio campo de minas.
> 
> ...



bosque de Sherwood.... a ver si le va a pasara algo a robin hood...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Hubo un almirante retirado ruso que hizo la investigación y era precisamente esa conclusión. El alto mando ruso dejó morir a los marineros a pesar de los señales de socorro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Entrais en Banderastán o que? ¿cenamos o se muere padre?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues un estado, en esencia, lo mismo que os empeñáis que manden con la estúpida idea de que "hay buenos gobernantes". La realidad es que un estado, bajo la ideología que sea, que normalmente es siempre una excusa para atraer a los adeptos, gente a la que le dicen 4 tonterias y van hasta donde ellos digan.
> 
> Ese es el resultado del nazismo, del comunismo o de las locuras de un estado que siempre va a tratar de sobrevivir al coste que sea
> 
> Si la gente tuviera una mínima inteligencia no se dejaría embaucar por los estados y estaría en contra de cualquier movimiento en contra de la libertad individual, lo más importante que tiene el ser humano



ya.... pero ese estado era fascista o comunista... o teoricamente era una democracia liberal?


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los mercenarios polacos



Si los de Wagner pueden, otros también.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

Recordar que el periodista vasco Pablo González cumple hoy 66 días secuestrado. 
Que se enfrenta a 10 años de prisión, porque Polonia lo acusa de ser un espía ruso. 
Que ha perdido más de 10kg de peso. Gobierno y medios de comunicación imperantes
siguen manteniendo silencio en el reino de Patraña..


----------



## No al NOM (7 May 2022)

Por cierto cómo vais con el hundimiento fake del buque? Menuda panda de losers perdedores


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Putin enviará una advertencia del «Día del Juicio Final» a Occidente el lunes.*



Pues en este foro dicen que "no amenaza"....


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 46000? Es una salvajada para un país como Polonia



Es lo que pasa cuando tiene acumulada modernización del ejército a todos los niveles y a gran escala.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues en este foro dicen que "no amenaza"....



Es que no es lo mismo "advertir" que "amenazar".


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues en este foro dicen que "no amenaza"....



Es cierto, no amenaza....lo suficiente.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Está mas que "justificado" Por el relato.
> 
> Se dice que habria habido muchos mas muertos civiles si hubieran invadido la isla. Y aqui no pasa nada.
> 
> Supongo que rusia podria hacer lo mismo en Kiev con una nuke táctica. No?



si... sobretodo americanos... el relato siempre es del q gana...

Pero este se sostiene con pinzas


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Es que no es lo mismo "advertir" que "amenazar".



Es exactamente lo mismo, sobretodo cuando el grueso de la gente a la que "adviertes" no tiene ningún poder de decisión...el loco este está amenazando a alguien por robar...cuando no tiene manos...


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es cierto, no amenaza....lo suficiente.



Yo ya sé que odias a la gente, lo que no sé es de donde vienen esas ganas de que a la gente le vaya mal...pocos amigos? quizás envidia de lo que otros tienen y tu no...? quien sabe...


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

¿A los otanicos no les gusta poner chatarra rusa?, pues aquí va un poco de la otra.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ porque ?
> ¿ Si me apuñalas y de meto dos hostias soy culpable ?
> 
> El capitalismo ha matado más que los dos juntos, ¿ lo prohibimos ?
> ...



Es que no existe un sistema ordenado, donde una cúpula dirigente diga qué hacer o no bajo un "marco capitalista"...de ser así, lo incluiría en esa definición, pero no es así...
Un sistema que pone por encima a una cúpula dirigente de la gente, de cualquiera de las decisiones que tomen esas partes, argumentando que "el pueblo" o "la raza" debe hacer lo que sea en función de una "colectividad" es algo, por definición peligroso y dañino


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el intento de ataque a la Isla de la Serpiente:

Bombardero ucraniano Su-24, caza Su-27, tres helicópteros Mi-8 con paracaidistas y dos drones Bayraktar-TB2 derribados cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente

t.me/boris_rozhin/47447


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ya.... pero ese estado era fascista o comunista... o teoricamente era una democracia liberal?



Prohíbelos también, si consideras que eso es así, por supuesto

Pero me temo que si lo que quieres es exculpar otros "sistemas", creo que te equivocas


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Fué un avión usano, como los que golpearon las torres, ¿acaso hay alguna diferencia sustancial entre un avión y un misil de crucero?.
> 
> La diferencia en este caso es que estos misiles de crucero llevaban pasajeros a bordo.
> 
> Lo que no eran aviones de Bin Laden.



No sé si fue avión o misil. Pero si fue misil, sería usano.


----------



## espinete2004 (7 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Kiev informa que todos los ancianos, mujeres y niños han sido evacuados de Azovstal, veremos como evoluciona ahora la situación.



Link porfa....


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

The RF Ministry of Defense about the attempted attack on Snake Island:

In the area of Snake Island, a Ukrainian Su-24 bomber, a Su-27 fighter, three Mi-8 helicopters with troops and two Bayraktar-TB2 unmanned aerial vehicles were shot down in the air









Colonel Cassad


Рупор тоталитарной пропаганды. Военно-политическая аналитика и публицистика.




colonelcassad.livejournal.com


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>




1º El Gobierno Ukro tiende a mentir.
2º Los Ukros no consideran humanos a los “negros de las nieves”.
Puede ser la enésima trampa.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ porque ?
> ¿ Si me apuñalas y de meto dos hostias soy culpable ?
> 
> El capitalismo ha matado más que los dos juntos, ¿ lo prohibimos ?
> ...



De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guera ha cambiado muchas cosas, porque esto no es Libia, ni Irak ni Siria, sino que eran 2 ejércitos poderosos y modernos. Lo que ha enseñado:
> 
> 
> Tanques: Es absurdo tener 17.000, ¿qué pretenden? ¿invadir Europa o China?. Visto lo visto es un gasto absurdo para un arma obsoleta a gran escala.
> ...



El escudo antimisiles nunca ha sido un escudo antimisles porque es imposible parar una ojiva nuclear de hace 25 años. 

A ver si entiendes una cosa: una ojiva nuclear normal y corriente de hace 50 años es por si misma un vehículo HIPERSÓNICO (25-30 match en la reentrada en la atmósfera). La pega que tenía es que no era maniobrable. Suplían esa desventaja acompañando las 8 ó 10 ojivas reales de un misil con señuelos mecánicos y electrónicos para despistar a los radares y dificultar su derribo. Ten en cuenta que eran resistentes a explosiones, si querías joderla tenías que lograr un impacto cinético directo (dificil ... imagina un chisme de un metro de largo y medio de ancho que te viene a 20 match). Si te tiraban 100 misiles (1000 ojivas) estabas jodido no, lo siguiente. 

Desde hace 20 años las ojivas ya empezaron a tener cierta capacidad de maniobra lo que hacía más dificil todavía darles. El escudo antimisiles yanki nunca ha tenido sentido para su función declarada porque es inútil para ella. Otra cosa es que en las lanzaderas de esos misiles puedas poner el tipo de misil que te salga de los cojones y no solo antiaéreos. Por ejemplo misiles de crucero a 20 minutos de Moscú.

Lo que han mejorado los rusos han sido las ojivas, que ahora son vehículos planeadores propiamente dichos (Avangard) y parece que tienen un misil de crucero hipersónico funcional (Tsirkon) que son más dificiles de localizar que los balísticos.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Hubo un almirante retirado ruso que hizo la investigación y era precisamente esa conclusión. El alto mando ruso dejó morir a los marineros a pesar de los señales de socorro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No creo que la decisión de tapar el asunto implicara dejsr morir a los marineros del Kursk. Simplemente no pudieron rescatarlos. La Rusia que dejó Yeltsin estaba en los huesos.
Además, la decisión de tapar el asunto se tomaría después, tras negociar con los usanos.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Detalles sobre las aventuras de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania❗
> 
> El diario canadiense La Presse publicó una entrevista con Vali, un francotirador que regresó de Ucrania y sobre el que la propaganda ucraniana fue haciendo metódicamente leyendas. En resumen, "uno de los mejores francotiradores del mundo" disparó sólo dos veces en dos meses. A través de las ventanas.
> "Esta guerra es toda una mentira".
> ...



No puede ser, si el propio Wali hizo un montón de entrevistas contando los muchos rusos que había matado y enseñando trofeos.

¿Y qué van a hacer sus grupis?


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo. Esperemos que esta vez , la lección haya sido aprendida y no se queden a medias, o en 5 años tendran otra guerra igual de costosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se queda muy corto, amigo Del Hierro, la “prensa” española lleva al menos desde la guerra en Bosnia absolutamente desbocada. De aquella me quedé sorprendido de la unanimidad en la mentira. A mi me abrieron los ojos, pero desde entonces, llegada la ocasión, siempre han respondido unánimes a la voz de su amo. Solo los que hemos salido fuera y algunas cosas hemos podido ver con nuestros ojos, hemos podido vislumbrar lo falsos y criminales que son muchos, la inmensa mayoría de los medios. Los grandes y medianos, todos insanamente vendidos al poder anglo.


----------



## Magick (7 May 2022)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Link porfa....




_Evacuaciones de Mariupol, Kiev confirma: "Todos los civiles fuera de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal". Zelensky: "Hoy también salvaremos soldados"

7 mayo 2022 - 18:35


Evacuaciones de Azovstal
El corredor humanitario permanecerá abierto hasta mañana 8 de mayo en los objetivos de Kiev, con la esperanza de poder salvar incluso a los soldados aún atrincherados en la planta de asedio rusa

No habría más civiles dentro de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol después de que las autoridades ucranianas anunciaran la conclusión de las evacuaciones. Según fuentes de Kiev, "todas las mujeres, los niños y los ancianos" pudieron abandonar la planta poco antes de las 18.30, hora italiana, y después de un día crucial para el rescate de los civiles aún varados en la planta siderúrgica. En las últimas horas Kiev había anunciado que había evacuado a un grupo de 50 personas, pero no había sido posible rescatar a los vecinos de Mariupol en el camino de regreso, cerca de Port City, ya que los rusos habrían "violado el alto el fuego". Así lo dijo la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereschuk, según informó Interfax Ucrania. La noticia de la evacuación de civiles de Azovstal también fue difundida por la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk (RPD): "El número de civiles evacuados del territorio de la planta metalúrgica ha llegado a 176 personas", agregaron desde el cuartel militar.


La evacuación de Mariupol continuará mañana, 8 de mayo. “Me disculpo sinceramente con la gente de Mariupol que esperó en vano los autobuses de evacuación hoy. Mañana deberíamos poder hacer eso. Nos reunimos cerca de Port City a las 5 p.m. ”, explicó Vereschuk. “Esperamos que pronto puedan llegar a un área segura después de dos meses, bajo tierra, de bombardeos”, dijo Zelensky en cambio. “Estamos trabajando en opciones diplomáticas para salvar a nuestros soldados que permanecen en Azovastal”, agregó, citando la “participación de mediadores influyentes”. Finalmente, anticipó que la evacuación de civiles pero también de militares de Azovstal debe continuar hoy.










Evacuazioni da Mariupol, Kiev conferma: «Tutti i civili fuori dall'acciaieria Azovstal». In salvo donne, bambini e anziani


Il corridoio umanitario resterà aperto fino a domani 8 maggio negli obiettivi di Kiev, con la speranza di riuscire a mettere in salvo anche i soldati ancora asserragliati nell'impianto sotto assedio russo



www.open.online




_


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de otra incursión en los arsenales de armas de la OTAN:

El sistema SAM Iskander destruyó grandes depósitos de armas y equipos militares enviados desde Estados Unidos y países occidentales, así como personal de las unidades de la 58ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU en las zonas de las estaciones de tren de Krasnograd y Karlivka, en la región de Kharkiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47449


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Los chechenos en Popasna, que dicen que ha caido ya totalmente en manos rusas. Otros 3 asentamientos pequeños tambien, hay videos de esos con las trapas paseandose , desplegando banderas sovieticas y de la victoria. Pero en Popsna aun no los he visto.

Ojo, final no apto para sensibles.



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Se queda muy corto, amigo Del Hierro, la “prensa” española lleva al menos desde la guerra en Bosnia absolutamente desbocada. De aquella me quedé sorprendido de la unanimidad en la mentira. A mi me abrieron los ojos, pero desde entonces, llegada la ocasión, siempre han respondido unánimes a la voz de su amo. Solo los que hemos salido fuera y algunas cosas hemos podido ver con nuestros ojos, hemos podido vislumbrar lo falsos y criminales que son muchos, la inmensa mayoría de los medios. Los grandes y medianos, todos insanamente vendidos al poder anglo.



Para cosas importantes, la economia, y la OTAN osea plegarse a los yanquis , todo los medios han sido siempre unanimes. El tema es que ahora son mucho más zafios, directamente no manipulan la noticia para dar su sesgo ...es que literalmente se inventan TODA la noticia. Eso antes no ocurria.


----------



## NPI (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



IMPONER o PROHIBIR marchas que no son de tu agrado es el 1º paso en España, lo demás lo iréis viendo con el paso del tiempo, tenéis de ejemplo otros países de la UE.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

_El presidente de la Duma Estatal rusa, Viacheslav Volodin: "Hoy, Washington está básicamente coordinando e ingeniando operaciones militares [en Ucrania], participando así directamente en las acciones militares contra nuestro país".

_

Cuidado con esto, los rusos no van a tolerar mucho tiempo la actitud criminal y terrorista de EEUU.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN ha dicho que la ofensiva general de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Donbás aún no ha comenzado. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están utilizando un número limitado de fuerzas disponibles.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47424



El dia de la marmota.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de otra incursión en los arsenales de armas de la OTAN:
> 
> El sistema SAM Iskander destruyó grandes depósitos de armas y equipos militares enviados desde Estados Unidos y países occidentales, así como personal de las unidades de la 58ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU en las zonas de las estaciones de tren de Krasnograd y Karlivka, en la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47449



Fantástico, estas noticias me nutren.


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que nivel Maribel, si que la hay, el bataneo, en vuelo rasante un avión de pasajeros a 800 kms hora perdería totalmente la sustentación debido al bataneo, (movimentos incontrolables de las alas a modo de aleteo). Los aviones que golpearon las torres tampoco eran aviones convencionales, se hubiesen estrallado por el mismo motivo.



Es por eso que ningún avión consigue aterrizar a salvo. El día que lo consigan se llenaran de pasajeros deseosos de volar.

Se hubieran estrellado... coño de hecho se estrellaron. Unos contra las torres, a 400 metros sobre el suelo, con bastante precisión, y otro contra el Pentágono de mala manera claro y con menos precisión por supuesto, como un aterrizaje forzoso.

Ese tipo de teorías de la conspiración sin pies ni cabeza son creadas por los auténticos conspiradores para ridiculizar y deslegitimar a quienes descubren sus verdaderas conspiraciones.

No les haga usted el juego. 

Respeto a esta bandera:


----------



## Billy Ray (7 May 2022)

MOSCÚ, 7 de mayo. /TASS/. Estados Unidos ha admitido de hecho que está involucrado en la coordinación de las operaciones de combate de Ucrania y, por lo tanto, está participando en acciones militares contra Rusia, dijo el sábado el presidente de la Duma Estatal rusa, Viacheslav Volodin.

"Estados Unidos está participando en las operaciones militares en Ucrania", escribió en su canal de Telegram. "Hoy, Washington está básicamente coordinando e ingeniando operaciones militares, participando así directamente en las acciones militares contra nuestro país".

El presidente de la Cámara Baja del Parlamento ruso señaló que no se refería únicamente al suministro de armas y material.

"Al exigir que se tapen las filtraciones sobre el intercambio de información con Ucrania, el presidente de EE.UU. [Joe] Biden admitió que Washington había sido desclasificado", dijo Volodin. "Los dirigentes estadounidenses también deberían rendir cuentas por los crímenes cometidos por el régimen nazi de Kiev en Ucrania, ampliando así la lista de criminales de guerra", concluyó.



https://tass.com/world/1448271?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=t.co&utm_referrer=t.co


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
> Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?



No. 

Hay que separar genocidios directos , de eso que tu llamas millones de muertos. La hambruna de Iralanda es mucho peor que cualquiera que haya ocurrido en los paises socialistas en muertos/población. Y era perfectamente capitalista.

Los nazis si llevaron un genocidio sistematico, es que lo tienen en su doctrina. Los comunistas no. Esa es la diferencia clara.


----------



## Snowball (7 May 2022)

Ojo

*Embassy Alerts Americans To "Avoid Large Public Gatherings" On Russia's Victory Day*

The US Embassy in Moscow is warning any remaining Americans that are currently in Russia to avoid all large public gatherings on Monday, for the May 9th 'Victory Day' celebrations commemorating the 77th anniversary of the Soviet Union’s victory over Nazi Germany in World War II.
*
“Annual Victory Day celebrations, including the main parade in Red Square, will take place in Moscow through May 9. Local authorities will restrict movement in event areas to facilitate rehearsals for the event,” the embassy said in a security alert issued Friday.*


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

También durante el intento infructuoso de Ucrania de atacar la Isla de la Serpiente, el barco de asalto anfibio ucraniano Stanislav fue destruido.

De hecho, es un análogo del Serna ruso atacado por Bayraktar durante estos eventos - 55 toneladas de desplazamiento, tripulación de 5 personas, lleva hasta 25-30 tropas.
Sólo se construyeron dos de estos barcos: el Stanislav y el Malin.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47450


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

En España, un #Ukrainian ciudadano atacó con gas a su #Russian jefe. La rusa Christina es dueña de un pub en la ciudad española de Orihuela Costa, donde contrató a la joven de Odessa como cocinera.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No.
> 
> Hay que separar genocidios directos , de eso que tu llamas millones de muertos. La hambruna de Iralanda es mucho peor que cualquiera que haya ocurrido en los paises socialistas en muertos/población. Y era perfectamente capitalista.
> 
> Los nazis si llevaron un genocidio sistematico, es que lo tienen en su doctrina. Los comunistas no. Esa es la diferencia clara.



Lo que pasó en China entre 1959 y 1961 y PolPot aprueban tu mensaje.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

El esfuerzo liderado por Estados Unidos para frustrar al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está siendo socavado activamente por los supuestos aliados de Estados Unidos en el Golfo Pérsico, Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.


----------



## unaie (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de los drones se os está yendo de las manos a muchos.
> 
> Vale que han venido para quedarse.
> Vale que son muy útiles en tareas de reconocimiento, vigilancia y ataque quirúrgico.
> ...




Hay que distinguir entre drones. En principio un dron es un vehiculo no tripulado. Por ejemplo un Airbus A320 comercial de pasajeros es casi un dron. Tiene tecnologia "Flight by Wire", todo electronica, y no cuesta mucho prescindir de los pilotos y controlarlo remotamente, o decirle que vaya solo a los sitios, incluso despegando y aterrizando solo. Si no se hace para uso civil es por seguridad, y no solo aerea..

Lo que quiero decir es que un Bayraktar cuesta 4 millones porque esta mas proximo a ser una avioneta no tripulada que a un buen cuadricoptero que puede costar 1 o 2 mil euros. Un misil tierra aire anda por unos 25 mil euros. Para derribar un Bayraktar puede ser rentable, pero para derribar cuadricopteros es una ruina. Los drones grandes tipo Barayktar tienen la ventaja de gran autonomia, en distancia y tiempo, control via satelite, lanzamiento de bombas potentes, pero no suelen tener medidas de defensa antimisiles, como las contramedidas de los cazas de combate o su capacidad de maniobra, lo que les hace vulnerables.

Sin embargo un dron cuadricoptero o similar, generalmente electrico, aunque este limitado en autonomia de vuelo y rango por las baterias de litio, tiene una utilidad y rentabilidad enorme. Lo mandas a explorar el frente, y desde la pantalla en la retaguardia ves por ejemplo con el dron un vehiculo blindado, lo señalas con el raton o un mando de consola y el dron te envia las coordenadas exactas de ese vehiculo que esta viendo. Los sistemas artilleros modernos reciben esas coordenadas del objetivo y ellos mismos se orientan para disparar, teniendo en cuenta hasta la direccion del viento, humedad, temperatura, etc. Todo lo que influye en el tiro balistico. Algunos incluso tienen proyectiles activos que se guian por GPS. Y ese dron cuadricoptero economico es el complemento perfecto de esta artilleria moderna.

Que te tiren el dron abajo si pueden. Radar dedicado y 25 mil euros de misil de coste. No hay problema, envias otro dron del almacen, que puede salir mas barato que un proyectil de artilleria. La otra opcion es que te despliguen los vehiculos de antenas de interferencia electronica, pero eso tambien tiene sus costes, disponibilidad, ventajas e inconventientes y daria para otra historial


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2022)

Vaya bazofia de prensa.....ASCO.









Italia confisca el supuesto yate de Putin valorado en 650 millones de euros


Italia ha confiscado el yate Scheherazade que se encontraba en un astillero de Marina di Carrara (centro) y que, según el equipo de investigación del encarcelado...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Vaya bazofia de prensa.....ASCO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre me ha llamado la atención esta cosa que tenéis los comunistas de defender a muerte a archimillonarios.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> *Lo que pasó en China entre 1959 y 1961* y PolPot aprueban tu mensaje.



O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan (por torpe o por lo que sea) y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.

Con respecto a PolPot se cargaron su régimen otros comunistas. Supongo que escandalizados por sus desmanes.   Eso los redime?


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.
> 
> Con respecto a PolPot, se lo cargaron otros comunistas. Eso los redime?



Seguía tu línea de pensamiento al asociar la hambruna de Irlanda con el capitalismo.

Pero viendo la gracia que te hace (por los emojis) hablar de hambrunas.... Cosas de colectivistas...

PD: uy pensaba que te respondía a ti. Me refería al mensaje de otro conforero.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
> Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?



Hiroshima, Palestina, Irak, Siria, Afganistan, Libia, Vietnam... ¿Estan documentadas?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Seguía tu línea de pensamiento al asociar la hambruna de Irlanda con el capitalismo.
> 
> Pero viendo la gracia que te hace (por los emojis) hablar de hambrunas.... Cosas de colectivistas...



La hambruna de Irlanda produjo un 25% de reducción de la población, lo cual como experimento capitalista no estuvo mal.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Vaya bazofia de prensa.....ASCO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Pues no la lea. Ni se haga eco de ella._


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Seguía tu línea de pensamiento al asociar la hambruna de Irlanda con el capitalismo.



No era mia, era de delhierro.



> Pero viendo la gracia que te hace (por los emojis) hablar de hambrunas.... Cosas de colectivistas...



Hombre ... es que me hace gracia que se apunten los "millones de muertos de Pol Pot" a los comunistas y nunca se diga que lo derrocaron otros comunistas hasta los cojones de sus jaimitadas.

Por cierto Pol Pot, una vez derrocado por Vietnam, aun se montó otro cortijillo en la frontera con Tailandia con apoyo de USA y GB.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que pasó en China entre 1959 y 1961 y PolPot aprueban tu mensaje.



Lo qye paso en china ni se acerca a la hambruna irlandesa creada por el capitalista imperio britanico en ratio muertos/población ni de lejos.

Y lo de polpot fue una lucha en guerra civil, por cierto lo tumbaron otros comunistas por pirado. Pirados puede haber, meter en la doctrina el exterminio fisico del diferente solo lo tienen los fascistas.

Y aquí lo dejo. Este no es el hilo adecuado.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan los aeródromos rumanos y búlgaros para basar sus aviones. Esto explica el gran número de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos destruidos por nuestra fuerza aérea en las cercanías de la Isla de la Serpiente, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Las acciones desde estos aeródromos suponen una amenaza para los buques de la Flota del Mar Negro al oeste de la península.

Tampoco se puede descartar que los pilotos de la OTAN vuelen bajo la bandera de la fuerza aérea ucraniana debido a la escasez de personal de vuelo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47456


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo qye paso en china ni se acerca a la hambruna irlandesa creada por el capitalista imperio britanico en ratio muertos/población ni de lejos.




Y lo más parecido a los nazis que se ha visto en los dos últimos siglos es el exterminio de la población india en USA y su posterior destierro a las reservas (ghettos).


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es por eso que ningún avión consigue aterrizar a salvo. El día que lo consigan se llenaran de pasajeros deseosos de volar.
> 
> Se hubieran estrellado... coño de hecho se estrellaron. Unos contra las torres, a 400 metros sobre el suelo, con bastante precisión, y otro contra el Pentágono de mala manera claro y con menos precisión por supuesto, como un aterrizaje forzoso.
> 
> ...



Ningún objero hecho de aluminio y carbono es capaz de atravesar una estructura de acero y titanio, y menos atravesando los entrepisos, no eran aviones, eran otra cosa.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La hambruna de Irlanda produjo un 25% de reducción de la población, lo cual como experimento capitalista no estuvo mal.



No, lo que pongo en duda es que se tratara de un experimento capitalista. O al menos se explique sólo por eso. 

Si no eres un indigente mental o estás ultraideologizado verás otros aspectos que lo pueden explicar. 

Si fuera tan fácil, sería como interpretar el aumento de riqueza entre las sociedades occidnetales y de la Europa del este en el periodo 1945-1990 sería suficiente para abortar del comunismo, no? 
O solo sirve cuando nos interesa?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, lo que pongo en duda es que se tratara de un experimento capitalista. O al menos se explique sólo por eso.
> 
> Si no eres un indigente mental o estás ultraideologizado verás otros aspectos que lo pueden explicar.
> 
> ...



Ya,ya..y la de la India en 1943 seguro que no llega tu indigencia mental…nivel ESO muy bajito.

El hambre es un arma típica del capitalismo…








Capitalismo y hambre


Salvar el capitalismo viene a costar unos 700.000 millones de dólares. ¿Cuánto cuesta salvar a los condenados por el capitalismo?: aproximadamente la




elpais.com


----------



## bubibartra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
> Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?




No. Las manzas de Stalin han ido cambiando. En la guerra fría eran al principio 20 millones,al final de la guerra fría eran casi 60. Luego resulta que los rusos hicieron los censos Públicos y se lo rebajaron a 10-12 millones o eso o había una máquina de clonar rusos.

Pero claro quitándole tantos muertos a Stalin los 100 millones de muertos por el socialismo no cuadraban. O sea que Mapa paso magicamente de matar 15 a 20 millones a matar 60. Y eso no se puede demostrar ni refutar porque ni hay censos fiables de china hasta los 90 y en un país de 1000 millones pues no se nota mucho.

El problema se los meuryso del capitalismo es que se tapa pero bueno al gran hbreirlandesa, Todos los genocidios coloniales que fueron perpetrados para sostener la maquinaria capitalista de las voloniasm solo en el Congo de 10 a 12 millones y su fueron por r capitalismo ya que Leopoldo no mataba negritos por deporte sino que morían por la brutalidad de la exploración que hubo y te aseguro que hasta el genocidio nazi es menos burro. Los belgas tenían sus propios "sonderkomando". Congoleños que aterrorizaba a la población. Historias de "si no llegas a la producción, mato a tu hija la desmenbreno y te traído sus huesitos. Y el genocidio del congo está documentado pero no lo consiverab muertos del capitalismo pese a que fue pura explotación capitalista.

Lo mismo que la gran hambruna irlandesa donde los ingleses prohibieron bajo pena ayudar a Irlanda porque imperaba el "no intervenir". Ya que eso era alterar la economía capitalista. Pues oye nunca lo he visto en ningún listado de las muertes por el capitalismo. Bueno ni todas las barbaridades en las colonias inglesas para mantener la metrópoli.


Pero oye las hambrunas de Mao y Stalin que no falten. Y las de Mao las cuentan a ojo ....


----------



## Roedr (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el intento de ataque a la Isla de la Serpiente:
> 
> Bombardero ucraniano Su-24, caza Su-27, tres helicópteros Mi-8 con paracaidistas y dos drones Bayraktar-TB2 derribados cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47447



pues si es verdad, menuda misión suicida de los ucros. Me llama la atención que aún sigan usando sus aviones con los riesgos que tienen.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo qye paso en china ni se acerca a la hambruna irlandesa creada por el capitalista imperio britanico en ratio muertos/población ni de lejos.
> 
> Y lo de polpot fue una lucha en guerra civil, por cierto lo tumbaron otros comunistas por pirado. Pirados puede haber, meter en la doctrina el exterminio fisico del diferente solo lo tienen los fascistas.
> 
> Y aquí lo dejo. Este no es el hilo adecuado.



Soy profundamente antifascista. Lo que pasa es que muchas veces me cuesta diferenciarlos de los comunistas. Son matices que no alcanzo a apreciar.


----------



## Harman (7 May 2022)

*Detalles del ataque de hoy de las AFU en la Isla de la Serpiente.*

La isla se utilizó como señuelo: las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se retiraron de ella ya por la mañana y se retiraron. Los helicópteros de transporte Mi-8 del ejército ucraniano y el barco de desembarco Stanislav llegaron tranquilamente a las costas de la isla y comenzaron a desembarcar tropas.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron entonces un ataque. Los helicópteros y la lancha rápida se quedaron en tierra al instante. Los pocos supervivientes se retiraron en botes de goma.

Los aviones supervivientes fueron alcanzados en los aeródromos de Chervonoglinsky, Shkolny y Martynovka por la tarde.
#Zmeiniy #Odessa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/47457

​


----------



## Mabuse (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos... en las guerras hay más cosas "detrás de la puerta" de las que pensamos.
> 
> Si soy ruso y te zampo un misilazo en el puente, te llamo y digo: _"Oye, deja de pasar carga por ese puente porque la próxima va al medio y queda inutilizable por años... ah! y me quedan 2000 misiles por si me falla la puntería"_
> 
> ...



Lo de volatilizar París en la huida alemana no está todavía muy claro. Hay versiones de que De Gaulle se inventó el asunto mitad por miedo a que los aliados sí la destrozaran y mitad que Leclerc se terminara de cabrear porque sus tropas ya estaban en los arrabales de París esperando a que a Churchill se le pasara la resaca (ya le habían bombardaeado los spitfire por estar demasiado adelantados, tuvo que detener el avance varias veces y hasta abandonar posiciones tomadas para esperar por los aliados). El comandante de la 9 siempre defendió al general al cargo de París.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

Ojo, contenido explícito

Un grupo de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue emboscado en la región de Kharkiv nadie sobrevivió



Spoiler



""]


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,ya..y la de la India en 1943 seguro que no llega tu indigencia mental…nivel ESO muy bajito.
> 
> El hambre es un arma típica del capitalismo…
> 
> ...



Como explicáis los comunistas las hambrunas previas al capitalismo? 

Y gracias por lo de la ESO, lo tomo como un piropo. No estoy mal para mi edad, pero te aseguro que no cuela ni en pintura.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Galicia va a ser el Vietnam de Polonia"



Esto es gravísimo.

Espero que los polacos no cometan el error de buscarse un Vietnam en Galitzia.

Lo que dice Lira tiene sentido, si los azovitas cuya capital ¨espiritual¨ es Lvov se resignan a perder el Este y el Sur poblados por rusos étnicos, y los Kievitas centroucranianos aguantan en el Dnieper, lo único que les queda es la defensa de su mainland, que es el antiguo reino de Galitzia-Lodomeria.

Si este reino es invadido por Polonia, toda la frustración, furia y sobre todo, armamento acumulado se va a dirigir hacia los polacos invasores, y quién sabe si los 2,5 millones de ucranianos emigrados a Polonia no van a organizar células terroristas en suelo polaco contra el invasor ¨en misión de paz¨ que en principio se ha apiadado de sus mujeres y niños y los ha ayudado y ha abierto sus hogares.

En efecto es sospechoso que Rusia no se haya opuesto a esta acción de manera más evidente y que Putin en su discurso haya mencionado que Galitzia era Polonia. De hecho USA no ha visto mal la intervención de POlonia a título individual y sin tener que ver nada con la OTAN.

Si no me equivoco el conflicto se va a trasladar al Oeste de Ucrania y sureste de Polonia, la OTAN y Rusia se lavan las manos y la UNión Europea va a tener un miembro enfangado en una guerra con un enemigo radicalizado y fuertemente armado por ella misma. Este puede ser el jaque mate de Putin, un conflicto enquistado en el corazón de Europa implicando países de la UE y la NATO.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Como explicáis los comunistas las hambrunas previas al capitalismo?
> 
> Y gracias por lo de la ESO, lo tomo como un piropo. No estoy mal para mi edad, pero te aseguro que no cuela ni en pintura.



El hambre es una herramienta de poder…si no te hubieses fumado las clases de historia igual no dirías esas cosillas…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a los rusos les va bien y que la guerra está dentro de los parámetros de Rusia desde antes de la operación.
> 
> Si, les han jodido dos barcos... Es que los buques de guerra son un soldado más y como todo soldado en la guerra pueden ser heridos y muertos.
> 
> ...



Coincido en tu análisis, con respecto al segundo buque hundido no hay pruebas, es más, hay fotos de hoy de la Makarov en Sebastopol.

Yo no daría como perdido un segundo buque.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo
> 
> *Embassy Alerts Americans To "Avoid Large Public Gatherings" On Russia's Victory Day*
> 
> ...



Huele a pepinazo en la plaza roja...pero vamos...aqui hay tema...


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan los aeródromos rumanos y búlgaros para basar sus aviones. Esto explica el gran número de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos destruidos por nuestra fuerza aérea en las cercanías de la Isla de la Serpiente, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> Las acciones desde estos aeródromos suponen una amenaza para los buques de la Flota del Mar Negro al oeste de la península.
> 
> ...



Esto empieza a oler cada vez peor, a 2023 no llegamos señores...


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Soy profundamente antifascista. Lo que pasa es que muchas veces me cuesta diferenciarlos de los comunistas. Son matices que no alcanzo a apreciar.



No es un matiz. Es algo basico y fundamental.

El fascismo predica que unos son superiores a otros, y pòr lo tanto pueden incluso exterminar a los inferiores.

El comunismo cree que todos son iguales, y que es la estructura social la que produce que unos vivan como el culo, para que otros vivan como reyes. Y no predica matar a la clase alta, solo redistribuir la riqueza de forma justa y evitar que exista la diferencia. Simplificando mucho que siempre hay puristas que me abroncan.

Si no ves la diferencia, tienes un problema que yo no te voy a poder solucionar.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Detalles del ataque de hoy de las AFU en la Isla de la Serpiente.*
> 
> La isla se utilizó como señuelo: las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se retiraron de ella ya por la mañana y se retiraron. Los helicópteros de transporte Mi-8 del ejército ucraniano y el barco de desembarco Stanislav llegaron tranquilamente a las costas de la isla y comenzaron a desembarcar tropas.
> 
> ...



Y con que coño les atacaron? Con aviones? Barcos? El moskova redivivo?


----------



## amcxxl (7 May 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El hambre es una herramienta de poder…si no te hubieses fumado las clases de historia igual no dirías esas cosillas…



El hambre es una herramienta de poder. 

OK. Es tremendamente simplón. Pero acepto la premisa. Sociologia 101 nivel burbuja, ok. Se donde me meto. 

El poder solo se ejerce en una sociedad capitalista? 

Si es si, como se explican las hambrunas previas al capitalismo o en lugares como China 1959-1961? 

Si es no, que coño me estás contando?


----------



## Cga (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
> Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?



Es difícil saber ya que se ocultan las cifras, pero documentando de múltiples fuentes, calculo que EEUU ha provocado unos 10 millones de víctimas directas en su guerra perpetúa por la hegemonía y el control de los recursos mundiales. Ya los desplazados y muertos por hambrunas provocadas y demás...incalculable.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que habrá capitulación Rusa Espero equivocarme: a Rusia se le ha complicado la guerra y tiene 4 opciones. La más probable es la capitulación parcial .



Capitulación no puede haber, los Rusos ya saben lo que significa y lo que implica, tienen memoria y recuerdan los terribles años 90.

Recuerdan muy bien la traición de sus gobernantes, la corrupción del proceso de privatización, la "terapia de choque" de Yegor Gaidar para pasar de un sistema Socialista a uno Capitalista y sobre todo el sufrimiento que ocasionó en su población.

Yo lo veo muy simple, o ganan la guerra de Ucrania y pueden ganar con el uso de armas convencionales o nucleares tácticas o desaparece el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.

No hay más.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Hay que distinguir entre drones. En principio un dron es un vehiculo no tripulado. Por ejemplo un Airbus A320 comercial de pasajeros es casi un dron. Tiene tecnologia "Flight by Wire", todo electronica, y no cuesta mucho prescindir de los pilotos y controlarlo remotamente, o decirle que vaya solo a los sitios, incluso despegando y aterrizando solo. Si no se hace para uso civil es por seguridad, y no solo aerea..
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que un Bayraktar cuesta 4 millones porque esta mas proximo a ser una avioneta no tripulada que a un buen cuadricoptero que puede costar 1 o 2 mil euros. Un misil tierra aire anda por unos 25 mil euros. Para derribar un Bayraktar puede ser rentable, pero para derribar cuadricopteros es una ruina. Los drones grandes tipo Barayktar tienen la ventaja de gran autonomia, en distancia y tiempo, control via satelite, lanzamiento de bombas potentes, pero no suelen tener medidas de defensa antimisiles, como las contramedidas de los cazas de combate o su capacidad de maniobra, lo que les hace vulnerables.
> 
> ...



Un problema de la guerra hipertecnificada es que incrementa la tentación de usar pulsos EM. Y no sólo tienen que ser bombas, seguro que hay por ahí algún programa clasificado para generadores de PEM a nivel local.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo qye paso en china ni se acerca a la hambruna irlandesa creada por el capitalista imperio britanico en ratio muertos/población ni de lejos.
> 
> Y lo de polpot fue una lucha en guerra civil, por cierto lo tumbaron otros comunistas por pirado. Pirados puede haber, meter en la doctrina el exterminio fisico del diferente solo lo tienen los fascistas.
> 
> Y aquí lo dejo. Este no es el hilo adecuado.



Los humanos siempre hemos tendencia a cepillarnos al enemigo, o al que consideramos enemigo. La originalidad de los nazis está en como se asignaba esa etiqueta de "enemigo". Son los únicos que, solo por nacer, te metían en esa categoría.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El hambre es una herramienta de poder.
> 
> OK. Es tremendamente simplón. Pero acepto la premisa. Sociologia 101 nivel burbuja, ok. Se donde me meto.
> 
> ...



Traducir la Guerra de las Galias, de un tal Julio Cesar, espabilaba bastante a uno en el franquismo…el hambre como herramienta de poder es independiente del sistema…va en los genes humanos…

Lo de arrasar las cosechas a los enemigos lo hacía Julio Cesar o Nixon…


----------



## NPI (7 May 2022)

142857 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Recuerdo de la guerra en Siria cómo se reprochaba en su respectivo hilo por parte de algunos la aparente lentitud de los avances.
> 
> ...



Alguno no @142857 hay una multitud que van enarbolando la bandera de la objetividad e independencia, pero son únicamente unos DESINFORMADORES de primera.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

De la página de Charly015, artículo sobre una nueva munición para MRLS, un misil guiado por Glonass utilizado ya en Ucrania.

Misil para MLRS


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*Aldeas destruidas y matanzas en un búnker: voluntarios de una ONG valenciana siguen el rastro de la invasión.*
Una aldea arrasada, edificios bombardeados y un búnker que aún conserva el rastro de* alcohol y basura* dejado por soldados rusos tras perpetrar una matanza a civiles escondidos, son algunas de las escenas que se han encontrado los voluntarios de la ONG valenciana Juntos por la Vida que, tras semanas de labor humanitaria en la frontera con Polonia, se han adentrado ahora en los pueblos, aldeas y ciudades de la Ucrania.

Este equipo de voluntarios está recorriendo algunas de las zonas bombardeadas para conocer la realidad y necesidades de la población, y preparar así acciones de ayuda y de cara a la reconstrucción, según ha explicado la entidad en un comunicado. Son lugares donde la fundación conoce a muchas familias, como *Irpen, Bucha, o Sukachi,* donde la organización lleva trabajando desde hace 25 años en programas humanitarios durante los veranos con menores ucranianos, que han estado llegando a la Comunidad valenciana acogidos por familias.

Mucha gente quiere volver a sus casas y otros no quieren abandonarlas, aunque la ONG considera que siguen siendo *lugares peligrosos *y recomienda que se desplacen a otras zonas y alojamientos mas seguros, ha indicado en un comunicado.

"Aún los que lo han perdido todo *no quieren dejar a sus gentes, sus casas, sus animales, a sus hombres*. Algunos que se marcharon comienzan a regresar. En sus pueblos se sienten seguros y tienen esperanza de volver a reconstruir sus vidas. A pesar de la guerra y la destrucción, tienen fuerza para ello", afirma la presidenta de Juntos por la Vida, Clara Arnal, desde Ucrania.


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan los aeródromos rumanos y búlgaros para basar sus aviones. Esto explica el gran número de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos destruidos por nuestra fuerza aérea en las cercanías de la Isla de la Serpiente, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> Las acciones desde estos aeródromos suponen una amenaza para los buques de la Flota del Mar Negro al oeste de la península.
> 
> ...



Si eso es verdad, es un casus belli como una casa. 

Russia no quiere picar el anzuelo.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan los aeródromos rumanos y búlgaros para basar sus aviones. Esto explica el gran número de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos destruidos por nuestra fuerza aérea en las cercanías de la Isla de la Serpiente, según informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> Las acciones desde estos aeródromos suponen una amenaza para los buques de la Flota del Mar Negro al oeste de la península.
> 
> ...



A esto me referia cuando decia que los anglos van hasta el final. Y si ven debilidad más aún. Si la historia es cierta, van a tener que mandar un mensaje firme. Y no hacer ciertas cosas por el "que opinaran" manda en mensaje inadecuado, al final infinitamente más peligros para todos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Traducir la Guerra de las Galias, de un tal Julio Cesar, espabilaba bastante a uno en el franquismo…el hambre como herramienta de poder es independiente del sistema…va en los genes humanos…



Si va en los genes humanos es independiente de la ideología. Que es sólo la excusa.

FYI: "el tal" Julio Cesar que dices no fue el verdadero autor, Aulo Hircio. Sorprende que no lo sepa alguien que maneja tan bien los emojis.


----------



## bigmaller (7 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Capitulación no puede haber, los Rusos ya saben lo que significa y lo que implica, tienen memoria y recuerdan los terribles años 90.
> 
> Recuerdan muy bien la traición de sus gobernantes, la corrupción del proceso de privatización, la "terapia de choque" de Yegor Gaidar para pasar de un sistema Socialista a uno Capitalista y sobre todo el sufrimiento que ocasionó en su población.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Quizas el "fin de la historia" Era esto.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ningún objero hecho de aluminio y carbono es capaz de atravesar una estructura de acero y titanio, y menos atravesando los entrepisos, no eran aviones, eran otra cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si va en los genes humanos es independiente de la ideología. Que es sólo la excusa.
> 
> FYI: "el tal" Julio Cesar que dices no fue el verdadero autor, Aulo Hircio. Sorprende que no lo sepa alguien que maneja tan bien los emojis.



Ya,ya…
Días 27 a 30 julio, destrucción de cosechas (cuatro días).


https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/2234958.pdf



Los del bachillerato franquista os ganamos por goleada…


----------



## Argentium (7 May 2022)

Ojo que silenciosamente, por lo menos en los grandes medios, UK ha firmado acuerdos de defensa sobre el Océano Pacífico con Chile, Australia y ahora con... 
*Japón y el Reino Unido acuerdan un pacto de defensa en medio del ascenso de China en el Indo-Pacífico*
by *notimundo*hace 9 horas*159*Views

El primer ministro Fumio Kishida y el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, acordaron en principio el jueves un pacto de cooperación en materia de defensa como parte de sus esfuerzos para lograr un “Indo-Pacífico libre y abierto”, en un contraataque velado a una China cada vez más asertiva.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*La comisaria europea de DD.HH. habla de "violaciones vertiginosas" de derechos humanos en Ucrania.*
La comisaria del *Consejo de Europa para los Derechos Humanos*, *Dunja Mijatovic*, ha denunciado las *"vertiginosas" violaciones de los derechos humanos* y del derecho humanitario internacional por parte del ejército ruso en Ucrania, tras una *visita de cuatro días a Kiev y su región*.

"El alcance y la gravedad de las violaciones de los derechos humanos y del derecho internacional humanitario que han tenido lugar tras la agresión de la Federación de Rusia contra Ucrania son vertiginosos", expresó Mijatovic en un comunicado.

"Los nombres de *Bucha*, *Borodianka*, *Irpin *o *Andrivka *simbolizan los *horribles actos que se han cometido aquí*", continuó la comisaria, cuya visita no se había anunciado por razones de seguridad.

"Por desgracia, sus habitantes no están solos en su sufrimiento. *Hay muchas más personas en todo Ucrania que han sufrido atrocidades indecibles. Cada una de ellas merece justicia y no debe ser olvidada*", añadió.


----------



## Peineto (7 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Traducir la Guerra de las Galias, de un tal Julio Cesar, espabilaba bastante a uno en el franquismo…el hambre como herramienta de poder es independiente del sistema…va en los genes humanos…
> 
> Lo de arrasar las cosechas a los enemigos lo hacía Julio Cesar o Nixon…



...terga verterunt et salutem in fuga petierunt.
Disculpen el fuera de tiesto.


----------



## El_Suave (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que pasó en China entre 1959 y 1961 y PolPot aprueban tu mensaje.



Que tonterías, no merece la pena ni discutir. Y todo lo que pasaba en esos mismos años en américa Latina con los crimenes de las dictaduras implantadas y apoyadas por la CIA, o lo que pasaba en África con los dictadores apoyados por potencias imperialistas europeas. 

O el mismo Sudeste Asiático por no ir muy lejos de esos dos que citas, ¿a cuantos indochinos mataron primero Francia y después USA?. A cuantos millones habría que preguntar, pues hablamos de millones.

O lo que sigue pasando actualmente, día de hoy 7 de mayo de 2022, con las continuas guerras de rapiña que el capitalismo necesita para obtener riqueza real que justifique su riqueza inventada, y con sus continuos crímenes asociados.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Como explicáis los comunistas las hambrunas previas al capitalismo?



¿ por falta de medios, mal clima, acaparamiento , guerras, torpeza de los gobernantes ?

Que tonteria de pregunta, y perdona pero no lo puede decir de otra forma. Las hambrunas han existido de siempre, los humanos somos torpes aprendemos por prueba/error. Vamos probando cosas, y cuando algo sale bien nos reproducimos para celebrarlo así que siemrpe hay más gente.

Los que usan las hambrunas como tema politico asociandolas al concepto de socialismo o comunismo son los liberales, los fascistas , y los procapitalistas en general. Los chinos no tenian medios y un pais gigante que salia del atraso y la guerra. En los 2000 años anteriores tuvieron hambrunas y europa la peste negra. Podriamos decir que fue culpa de la monarquia porque no dedico medios a investigar la medicina. Lo que me sorprende es que estos "debates" existan..y hasta cuelen. Pero la gente es bastante torpona, las cosas como son.

Un genocidio es al PLANIFICADO y DIRECTO. Si la cago con la compuerta y abro la presa a destiempo es un error, no un genocidio. Si meto a los aldeanos atados debajo y la abro intencionadamente .¿ que es ? 

Venga que esto no tiene mucho recorrido.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Por cierto, me sorprende muchísimo


Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,ya…
> Días 27 a 30 julio, destrucción de cosechas (cuatro días).
> 
> 
> ...



Aulo Hircio fue el autor. Y me toco leerlas también. 
Y a mí me ganas por goleada solo en huevos colganderos. Y en poco ya ni en eso, que también voy a tope.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Por cierto, me sorprende muchísimo
> 
> Aulo Hircio fue el autor. Y me toco leerlas también.
> Y a mí me ganas por goleada solo en huevos colganderos. Y en poco ya ni en eso, que también voy a tope.



Je,je,je…ya veo, ya veo…


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*Los 12 generales asesinados: el mayor destrozo para Rusia desde Stalingrado.*
El primero murió en una emboscada a la columna de tanques que se dirigía a Kiev: *Magomed Tushayev* era leal al dictador *Ramzan Kadyrov* en *Chechenia*, donde tenía fama de "perseguidor de homosexuales". El último fue asesinado el 2 de mayo cerca de *Izyum*, en una escuela que se ha convertido en el mando avanzado del Segundo Ejército en el *Donbás*: *Andrei Simonov*, de 55 años y experto en ciberguerra, perdió la vida cuando varios misiles ucranianos impactaron contra un convoy de 30 vehículos blindados. El principal objetivo del bombardeo era la misión de primera línea de *Valery Gerasimov*, el más alto comandante ruso que ha aparecido junto a *Vladimir Putin* en el *Kremlin *acababa de salir de la escuela.









Los 12 generales asesinados: el mayor destrozo para Rusia desde Stalingrado


El primero murió en una emboscada a la columna de tanques que se dirigía a Kiev: Magomed Tushayev era leal al dictador Ramzan Kadyrov en Chechenia, donde tenía fama de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 May 2022)

Impuesto revolucionario para financiar a los nazis otánicos ukranianos.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No.
> 
> Hay que separar genocidios directos , de eso que tu llamas millones de muertos. La hambruna de Iralanda es mucho peor que cualquiera que haya ocurrido en los paises socialistas en muertos/población. Y era perfectamente capitalista.
> 
> Los nazis si llevaron un genocidio sistematico, es que lo tienen en su doctrina. Los comunistas no. Esa es la diferencia clara.



No es este un mal hilo para nombrar el Holomodor, no?
En cualquier caso, no se juzga si es o no sistemático sino los resultados de ciertas políticas, si tu impides el acceso de muchas personas (o de una sola) a la posibilidad de crear su trabajo, el resultado es hambre


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Hiroshima, Palestina, Irak, Siria, Afganistan, Libia, Vietnam... ¿Estan documentadas?



Eso no es "capitalismo", por qué, cuando se habla de libertad de elección y prosperidad aparecen esos nombres? hablamos de Suiza, por ejemplo? donde se vive mejor, en Suiza o en Libia? Un, dos, tres...responda otra vez....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ por falta de medios, mal clima, acaparamiento , guerras, torpeza de los gobernantes ?
> 
> Que tonteria de pregunta, y perdona pero no lo puede decir de otra forma. Las hambrunas han existido de siempre, los humanos somos torpes aprendemos por prueba/error. Vamos probando cosas, y cuando algo sale bien nos reproducimos para celebrarlo así que siemrpe hay más gente.
> 
> ...



Que yo he dicho que asociar un efecto como la hambruna a una ideologia es una lectura simplista!

Lo he escrito yo antes. Joder. 

Mi respuesta era para comparar la asociación que se hacía entre la hambruna en Irlanda con el capitalismo. Y que si servia esa asociación servia para todas. 

Estamos diciendo lo mismo. 

Coño con los hooligans..


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Desgraciadamente la única vía para que los ucranianos ganen la guerra es matar cuántos mas rusos mejor. Eso es así en todas las guerras cuando te están invadiendo


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

bubibartra dijo:


> No. Las manzas de Stalin han ido cambiando. En la guerra fría eran al principio 20 millones,al final de la guerra fría eran casi 60. Luego resulta que los rusos hicieron los censos Públicos y se lo rebajaron a 10-12 millones o eso o había una máquina de clonar rusos.
> 
> Pero claro quitándole tantos muertos a Stalin los 100 millones de muertos por el socialismo no cuadraban. O sea que Mapa paso magicamente de matar 15 a 20 millones a matar 60. Y eso no se puede demostrar ni refutar porque ni hay censos fiables de china hasta los 90 y en un país de 1000 millones pues no se nota mucho.
> 
> ...



Vamos a dar por bueno ese argumento...ahora, yo te hago una pregunta...qué es lo bueno de los "otros sistemas"? cuando, creo que está claro...una mayor calidad de vida....?
No será que es necesaria la libertad para un mayor enriquecimiento de la gente? solo compara libertad, indices de libertad y PIB y se llegan a conclusiones


----------



## capitán almeida (7 May 2022)

ya entró el bot-arate gaviotón al turno de tarde


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ya entró el bot-arate gaviotón al turno de tarde



Falta tu puta madre y ya estamos todos......HDLGP.....cabo chusquero.......


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Es difícil saber ya que se ocultan las cifras, pero documentando de múltiples fuentes, calculo que EEUU ha provocado unos 10 millones de víctimas directas en su guerra perpetúa por la hegemonía y el control de los recursos mundiales. Ya los desplazados y muertos por hambrunas provocadas y demás...incalculable.



Como se pueden ocultar las cifras y al mismo tiempo pregonar que son 10 millones de victimas...haciendo qué exactamente? Recursos mundiales? vaya, desplazados? jolin, pues la gente huye siempre hacia USA o similares...qué curioso, no?


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

Aclaración: esto es un montaje fotográfico. Lo digo por aquellos que se tragan cualquier cosa como escenas de videojuegos y demás. 
Han cambiado las banderas nazis de la II Guerra Mundial, por las ukronazis.
La verdad es que está chulo.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Kuleba advierte: *"Putin está a punto de anunciar algo grandioso, Ucrania está lista"*

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kuleba, ha avisado este viernes de que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, puede anunciar algo "grandioso" el lunes, Día de la Victoria, pero ha asegurado que las autoridades ucranianas "están listas" para "cualquier escenario".

A juicio de Kuleba, Putin podría usar la fecha, en la que se conmemora la victoria sobre los nazis, con fines propagandísticos, pero ha insistido en que las autoridades "están preparadas". "No me gustaría exagerar las amenazas del lunes, porque todos los días algo puede cambiar", ha agregado.

En una rueda de prensa con los ministros de Exteriores de Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, de visita en Kiev, Kuleba ha hecho hincapié en que no está "preocupado" por el lunes y ha instado a pensar "qué podría ser peor".

"¿Volarán más misiles hacia Ucrania? Los rusos pueden aumentar este número en cualquier momento, antes, después o el lunes. ¿Enviarán más tropas rusas a Ucrania? Eso también puede suceder todos los días", ha agregado, según ha recogido la agencia de noticias ucraniana Ukrinform.

La Inteligencia ucraniana cree que Putin podría anunciar una movilización general en Rusia el lunes, con motivo del Día de la Victoria. El Kremlin ya ha catalogado de "tontería" las informaciones que apuntan a que Rusia se plantea declarar formalmente la guerra contra Ucrania durante esa jornada y ha negado igualmente que vaya a anunciar la movilización general coincidiendo con la simbólica fecha.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...ia-esta-lista/


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es un matiz. Es algo basico y fundamental.
> 
> El fascismo predica que unos son superiores a otros, y pòr lo tanto pueden incluso exterminar a los inferiores.
> 
> ...



Y como vas a redistribuir el hecho de que una persona sea más lista que otra?


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Uno de los expertos militares más famosos de Polonia @*Wol*ski_jaros
acaba de escribir que la fragata rusa Makarov no se encuentra por ninguna parte, ni alrededor de la Isla de las Serpientes ni en Sebastopol.

Dice que fuentes ucranianas ahora confirman extraoficialmente que uno de los buques de guerra más grandes de Rusia es el "Tango Down".


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (7 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la única vía para que los ucranianos ganen la guerra es matar cuántos mas rusos mejor. Eso es así en todas las guerras cuando te están invadiendo


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

*Puede que la historia acabe registrando, 77 años después del final de la II Guerra Mundial, *
_*que los psicópatas neocon/neoliberales de los silos de Washington que instigaron una guerra 
intereslava ordenando a Kiev que lanzara una guerra relámpago contra el Donbass fue la chispa *_
*que condujo a la Caída del Imperio estadounidense.*
Pepe Escobar
Megalopolis x Russia: Total War


----------



## capitán almeida (7 May 2022)

gaviotón cobrará extra por ser sábado¿?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Me suena que el yanqui tiene más razon que la hostia, les dieron 8 años para entrenarlos. Y menos mal que al final putin avanzo primero, de otra forma se la lian pero gordisima. Los de Kiev va a caer por falta de pasta cual fruta madura....deberian revisar sus esquemas. Y al menos no abroncar a los que al menos 1 vez han demostrado estar por delante de los hechos. Decir las cosas como son no es ser otanico, es ser realista.
> 
> Cagarla la primera vez es grave, no hacia falta ser Zhukov para ver venir en lo que ha acabado esto, pero si repiten....sera ya para nota.



En 2014 ocupar Ucrania hubiera sido un paseo militar, pero ni la economía rusa (ni la china) estaba preparada para soportar sanciones como las aplicadas ahora, ni había todavía misiles hipersónicos Sarmat que pudieran vulnerar los escudos antimisiles estadounidenses.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

Me permito repetir el foto montaje porque no salía completa... y era una pena.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

Están surgiendo las primeras pruebas de que Popasna ha sido liberada después de 8 años de lucha. Estructuras de defensa en la periferia sur.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> *gaviotón* cobrará extra por ser sábado¿?



Agarrame el pollon cabo chusquero...y lo de cobrar se lo dices a tu PM...que esa si que me paga bien....


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En 2014 ocupar Ucrania hubiera sido un paseo militar, pero ni la economía rusa (ni la china) estaba preparada para soportar sanciones como las aplicadas ahora, ni había todavía misiles hipersónicos Sarmat que pudieran vulnerar los escudos antimisiles estadounidenses.



Cualquier misil de hace 30 años se pasa el escudo ese por el forro los cojones. No entendeis que cepillarse las 10 ojivas de un misil que te vienen entre señuelos y distorsionadores electromagnéticos es imposible? No hay escudo para eso.

La ventaja del Sarmat + Avangard es que lo complica más aún, pero antes era prácticamente imposible también.

Mira .... Supón un misil vejete con 10 ojivas. Se separan todas y adelantas una unos minutos sobre las demás. Poco después de que haya ingresado en el radio de alcance de las defensas, la detonas a 30 ó 40 kms de altura. El blackout resultante oculta a todas las demás de los radares de defensa. Para cuando el resto de las ojivas atraviesan la zona no te queda tiempo para nada. Te dan si o si.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 May 2022)

Hombres reclutados y mujeres con más carga: los roles de género cambian en la guerra de Ucrania


Un nuevo informe de ONU Mujeres y la organización humanitaria CARE subraya el impacto desproporcionado de la guerra en las mujeres y grupos discriminados




www.eldiario.es






*Un nuevo informe de ONU Mujeres y la organización humanitaria CARE subraya el impacto desproporcionado de la guerra en las mujeres y grupos discriminados*
Pobres mujeres, espero que se repare pronto esta injusticia y ellas también disfruten del privilegio de no poder salir del país y ser reclutadas a la fuerza para morir en el frente por el gran amo Zelenski.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (7 May 2022)

*Rybar informa que nuestras tropas han tomado Popasnaya. El enemigo se ha retirado de la ciudad. Hay un barrido de los distritos del norte de la ciudad.*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Por lo visto han intentado asaltar la isla de Zmeini (la famosa isla de las serpientes) y les ha salido terriblemente mal. La defensa Rusa ha derribado un Su-24, un Su-27 y 3 helicopteros Mi-8 además del barco de asalto Stanislav.

Buenas noticias, han perdido a un buen número de soldados de élite bien entrenados.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Explosiones reportadas en Transnistria, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.

Las autoridades locales de la región proxy de Rusia en Moldavia afirmaron que las explosiones ocurrieron el 6 de mayo. Según la inteligencia de Ucrania, Rusia estuvo detrás de las operaciones de bandera falsa en Transnistria en las últimas semanas.


----------



## Katakroker (7 May 2022)

Golpe demoledor


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cualquier misil de hace 30 años se pasa el escudo ese por el forro los cojones. No entendeis que cepillarse las 10 ojivas de un misil que te vienen entre señuelos y distorsionadores electromagnéticos es imposible? No hay escudo para eso.
> 
> La ventaja del Sarmat + Avangard es que lo complica más aún, pero antes era prácticamente imposible también.
> 
> Mira .... Supón un misil con 10 ojivas. Se separan todas y adelantas una unos minutos. Poco después de que haya ingresado en el radio de alcance de las defensas, la detonas a 30 ó 40 kms de altura. El backout resultante oculta a todas las demás de los radares de defensa. Para cuando el resto de las ojivas atraviesan la zona no te queda tiempo para nada. Te dan si o si.



Si, eso sirve para misiles de crucero o balísticos tácticos. Puntualmente pueden interceptar algo más gordo. Pero un Icbm o Slbm en general es imparable en su totalidad. 
Y lo que dices, tanto los actuales como los viejunos.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Anna Polonska perdió a su esposo y un embarazo de 5 meses tratando de escapar de Bucha. 

Resultó gravemente herida y ahora está aprendiendo a caminar de nuevo. 

Anna tiene la intención de contarle al Bundestag su historia porque cree que es la historia de Ucrania.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues un estado, en esencia, lo mismo que os empeñáis que manden con la estúpida idea de que "hay buenos gobernantes". La realidad es que un estado, bajo la ideología que sea, que normalmente es siempre una excusa para atraer a los adeptos, gente a la que le dicen 4 tonterias y van hasta donde ellos digan.
> 
> Ese es el resultado del nazismo, del comunismo o de las locuras de un estado que siempre va a tratar de sobrevivir al coste que sea
> 
> Si la gente tuviera una mínima inteligencia no se dejaría embaucar por los estados y estaría en contra de cualquier movimiento en contra de la libertad individual, lo más importante que tiene el ser humano



¿No te han recomendado ya que te vayas a Somalia, lugar donde no hay estado y toda la violencia y coerción es exclusivamente privada?


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención esta cosa que tenéis los comunistas de defender a muerte a archimillonarios.



Siempre me ha llamado la atención esta cosa que tenéis los FACHAS NAZIS de CREER CUALQUIER FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Expected (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La amenaza es la mejor arma del amenazado.



Va a mandar una táctica a UK...y así que el resto vayamos tomando nota.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por lo visto han intentado asaltar la isla de Zmeini (la famosa isla de las serpientes) y les ha salido terriblemente mal. La defensa Rusa ha derribado un Su-24, un Su-27 y 3 helicopteros Mi-8 además del barco de asalto Stanislav.
> 
> Buenas noticias, han perdido a un buen número de soldados de élite bien entrenados.



¿De dónde despegan esos aviones? Me resulta tan raro que todavía tengan aviones operativos. Tengo la ligera impresión de que esos aviones no salen desde Ucrania precisamente. 
Por otra parte. A medida que pasen las semanas veremos más "operaciones" suicidas de este tipo. Ucrania busca un golpe de efecto a toda costa e intentarán colarse hasta la cocina.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El escudo antimisiles nunca ha sido un escudo antimisles porque es imposible parar una ojiva nuclear de hace 25 años.
> 
> A ver si entiendes una cosa: una ojiva nuclear normal y corriente de hace 50 años es por si misma un vehículo HIPERSÓNICO (25-30 match en la reentrada en la atmósfera). La pega que tenía es que no era maniobrable. Suplían esa desventaja acompañando las 8 ó 10 ojivas reales de un misil con señuelos mecánicos y electrónicos para despistar a los radares y dificultar su derribo. Ten en cuenta que eran resistentes a explosiones, si querías joderla tenías que lograr un impacto cinético directo (dificil ... imagina un chisme de un metro de largo y medio de ancho que te viene a 20 match). Si te tiraban 100 misiles (1000 ojivas) estabas jodido no, lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



Gracias. No sabía todas esas cosas.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Aquí no llega el eco, pero se ha montado menuda con el papa .   



https://www.corriere.it/cronache/22_...144a5eff.shtml
Se subraya el argumento del Papa de que ahora no es el momento de ir a Kiev, sino que le gustaría ir a Moscú para hablar con Putin.
Ir a ver al agresor y no a las víctimas. Muy cristiano todo.


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Porque el que ha creado el bulo es un gilipollas. No es el ejercito ukraniano ni nada oficial.
> 
> Lo triste es que se dé la noticia en medios """""'serios""""". Eso es lo triste.



Imágen del "fantasma de Kiev" ofrecida en su día por "Al Rojo Vivo"


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Haga usted la prueba: Paseese con una bandera Ucraniana en la Plaza Roja de Moscú, a ver lo que tarda en ser apaleado y llevado a la cárcel. Posiblemente se tire más de una década sin ver el sol.



En Jerson les dejan.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Lejos de utilizar Izyum como escenario para los avances hacia Donbas, Rusia ahora corre el riesgo de perder la ciudad por completo a medida que las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan desde el oeste. Esto a pesar de que Izyum alberga la mayor concentración de fuerzas rusas en el país.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención esta cosa que tenéis los FACHAS NAZIS de CREER CUALQUIER FAKE NEWS.



Cualquier conforero que le llame comunista es facha nazi? Ese es el nivel? Sorprende incluso aquí. 

Claro que si cree que llamarle comunista es una ofensa me retracto. Es que para mí no lo es.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por lo visto han intentado asaltar la isla de Zmeini (la famosa isla de las serpientes) y les ha salido terriblemente mal. La defensa Rusa ha derribado un Su-24, un Su-27 y 3 helicopteros Mi-8 además del barco de asalto Stanislav.
> 
> Buenas noticias, han perdido a un buen número de soldados de élite bien entrenados.



Detalles del ataque de la UAF de hoy a Serpentine.

La isla se utilizó como cebo: las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas despegaron de ella por la mañana y se retiraron. Los helicópteros de transporte de aviación del ejército Mi-8 y la lancha de desembarco Stanislav llegaron tranquilamente a las costas de la isla y comenzaron a desembarcar tropas.

Después de eso, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron. Los helicópteros y el bote aterrizaron instantáneamente. Los pocos sobrevivientes se retiraron en botes de goma.

Los aviones sobrevivientes fueron cubiertos en los aeródromos de Chervonoglinsky, Shkolny y Martynovka durante el día.
#Serpiente #Odessa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si, eso sirve para misiles de *crucero o balísticos tácticos*. Puntualmente pueden interceptar algo más gordo. Pero un Icbm o Slbm en general es imparable en su totalidad.
> Y lo que dices, tanto los actuales como los viejunos.



Claro ... un misil de crucero es grande y lento y se le puede cazar. Un balístico táctico es rápido pero grande y previsible, también se le puede dar. Pero una ojiva nuclear es un chisme de 1-1'5 m. x 40-50 cm que va a 20 match y blindado contra explosiones nucleares a más de 500 m de distancia. Hay que darle de lleno, destruirla por impacto cinético. Aunque no la acompañaran señuelos mecánicos y electromagnéticos es prácticamente imposible darle a algo tan pequeño y tan rápido. Eso a una. A una salva de 10 ó 12 olvídate.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

“Mira, es la sangre de mi hijo”, le dijo el padre Vitaly al soldado ruso capturado frente al hospital, momentos después de que su hijo Denis muriera en el bombardeo ruso. „¿Cómo se supone que debo sentirme por ti?“


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿De dónde despegan esos aviones? Me resulta tan raro que todavía tengan aviones operativos. Tengo la ligera impresión de que esos aviones no salen desde Ucrania precisamente.
> Por otra parte. A medida que pasen las semanas veremos más "operaciones" suicidas de este tipo. Ucrania busca un golpe de efecto a toda costa e intentarán colarse hasta la cocina.



Salen de Constanza y no te extrañe que con pilotos rumanos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1050771
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050773
> ...



Pero que ridículo es este si salen videos mostrando cómo les vuelan una lancha de desembarco.

La prensa turca está exultante sacando ese vídeo, porque ha debido de ser con uno de sus drones. Ventas aseguradas.

Pero ya, los turcos mienten, son OTAN

Esto parece un cuento para irse a la cama sin ansiedad, pensando que los tuyos son chipiguays.










Son dakika: Ukrayna açıkladı: Bir Rus gemisini daha vurduk!


Ukrayna ordusu, Yılan Adası’nda demirli olan Rus donanmasına ait Serna sınıfı çıkarma gemisinin vurulduğunu açıkladı.




www.hurriyet.com.tr





Más


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

TW: representación de la violación

Cada vez hay más pruebas de que los soldados rusos están utilizando la violación como arma de guerra en Ucrania. En las áreas recuperadas por las fuerzas ucranianas, los civiles dan relatos aterradores de violencia sexual y asesinatos.


----------



## manodura79 (7 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Detalles del ataque de la UAF de hoy a Serpentine.
> 
> La isla se utilizó como cebo: las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas despegaron de ella por la mañana y se retiraron. Los helicópteros de transporte de aviación del ejército Mi-8 y la lancha de desembarco Stanislav llegaron tranquilamente a las costas de la isla y comenzaron a desembarcar tropas.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que esas tropas ucranianas salieron desde Odessa. Menuda cagada intentar ocupar un trozo de tierra distrayendo tropas que te servirán para la defensa de la ciudad. Pero bueno, en su mente era maravilloso ocupar la isla y venderlo como una ofensiva.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## pgas (7 May 2022)

_Vídeo completo de Popasna, donde uno de los escuadrones de asalto del Grupo Wagner lucha por liberarla y, en uno de los enfrentamientos, corta y rodea a un grupo de soldados de las AFU y los hace prisioneros.

_

La ciudad de Popasnaya es un importante nudo ferroviario centrado en la industria del carbón y el transporte ferroviario.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anna Polonska perdió a su esposo y un embarazo de 5 meses tratando de escapar de Bucha.
> 
> Resultó gravemente herida y ahora está aprendiendo a caminar de nuevo.
> 
> Anna tiene la intención de contarle al Bundestag su historia porque cree que es la historia de Ucrania.



Que reclame al Zele, que fueron los ucros lo de Bucha


----------



## Feriri88 (7 May 2022)

Y los sustituirán Oliver stone, Corbyn y Pablenin


Ah no


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lejos de utilizar Izyum como escenario para los avances hacia Donbas, Rusia ahora corre el riesgo de perder la ciudad por completo a medida que las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan desde el oeste. Esto a pesar de que Izyum alberga la mayor concentración de fuerzas rusas en el país.



Joder, esto no se pone antes de dormir


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Alguien le ha contado a este señor la tasa de abortos en Rusia?


----------



## ussser (7 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Son ridículos.

Cuanta más propaganda metan, más sé a quien tengo que apoyar.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿No te han recomendado ya que te vayas a Somalia, lugar donde no hay estado y toda la violencia y coerción es exclusivamente privada?



No, yo lo que veo es que, en Suiza, por ejemplo, los salarios son 3 veces más superiores a la media europea, y su estado se basa en impuestos bajos y respeto por la propiedad privada, algo que no hay en Somalia y que, sin duda, es uno de los puntos claves
Lo que no vas a conseguir nunca es que, a través del estado, la gente sea más prospera, es imposible, por definición, un estado solo se puede mantener a si mismo


----------



## .Kaikus (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La tradicional "_fraternidad obrera_" de toda la vida.



El puño cerrado y amenazante, es un simbolo de paz comunista.  

PD- Y los mas de 100 millones de cristianos asesinados por el comunismo, un detalle sin importancia.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

_*La operación especial rusa en Ucrania terminará sólo en la frontera polaca, 
dijo el vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa Pyotr Tolstoy
en una entrevista con La Repubblica.

"A pesar de la ayuda de Europa y de la histeria de Boris Johnson o Mario Draghi, 
acabaremos cuando consideremos oportuno. Creo que nos detendremos en la 
frontera con Polonia"

También dijo que el NWO terminará cuando Ucrania esté completamente "desnazificada"
y desmilitarizada y "ya no habrá oportunidad de convertirla en antirrusa, como Occidente *_
*ha estado tratando de hacer durante los últimos 30 años."*

t.me/OpenUkraine/16288


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2022)

Judíos y nazis - mpr21


Los rusos han logrado en Ucrania lo que no consiguieron en Siria: enfadar a los sionistas. El asunto comenzó con unas declaraciones de Lavrov ante una pregunta tópica: ¿cómo es posible calificar a Ucrania de Estado fascista si su Presidente es judío? La pregunta recupera un debate lastimoso en...



mpr21.info





Ya tenia sus antecedentes en el pasado, Acuerdo Haavara: Los orígenes del Estado sionista









Las 12 tribus -o más- de Israel: el racismo, el sionismo y el fascismo van de la mano - mpr21


Goldberg: el prototipo nazi era judío Juan Manuel Olarieta Israel tiene muchas más de 12 tribus. No hay un pueblo judío como no hay un pueblo cristiano ni un pueblo musulmán sino poblaciones distintas unidas sólo por los mismos ritos religiosos, como argumentó convincentemente Shlomo Sand hace...



mpr21.info





Veo Hemoal para los putos ninorratas del foro, de ahi que Rusia (Lavrov) lo dijese al saber que han mandado mercenarios isirahellitas a ukrania y luego veremos si mandan armas tambien


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En 2014 ocupar Ucrania hubiera sido un paseo militar, pero ni la economía rusa (ni la china) estaba preparada para soportar sanciones como las aplicadas ahora, ni había todavía misiles hipersónicos Sarmat que pudieran vulnerar los escudos antimisiles estadounidenses.



No es cuestión solo de las fuerzas estratégicas nucleares, la misma Fuerza Aérea Rusa estaba mucho peor preparada en el 2014 que en el 2022.

La mayoría de ordenes de compra de nuevos aviones Su-30 SM, Su-35 y Su-34 se firmaron del 2010 en adelante, acelerándose a partir del 2014.

La situación de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa era mucho más precaria durante los años 90, durante la primera decada del 2000 fué mejorando lentamente pero no se compraron practicamente aviones nuevos, tanto Mig como Sukhoi destinaban sus productos más modernos a la exportación.

Durante la decada del 2000 la mayoría de los fondos iban destinados a programas de modernización. La excepción durante esta decada fué la compra de unas pocas docenas de Su-27 SM1 y SM3 (modernizaciones de aviónica y radar del Su-27 original) provenientes de células producidas en periodo Soviético y de 34 Mig-29 SMT devueltos por Argelia.

A partir del 2010 es cuando se empezaron a realizar ordenes estatales por cantidades sustanciales.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 May 2022)

Tres soldados del gobierno de Kiev abatidos en un coche en la región de Jarkov.

t.me/RVvoenkor/11247


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No era mia, era de delhierro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y China...


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo que muchos llevamos diciendo hace tiempo, pero mucho mejor explicado
> 
> _Hipotéticamente, el problema del control del espacio aéreo sobre el oeste de Ucrania podría resolverse con drones de ataque a media altura. Son capaces de merodear sobre la zona de patrulla durante días; su pérdida no conlleva la muerte de los pilotos; además, cambiarlos por sistemas de defensa aérea es rentable. Sin embargo, la industria de defensa rusa no ha sido capaz de perfeccionar el UAV de ataque Sokol Altius; los Kronshtadt Orion de que disponen las tropas fueron diseñados originalmente como vehículos de reconocimiento y sólo después se convirtieron en vehículos de ataque, por lo que tienen capacidades muy limitadas para destruir objetivos. Además, según fuentes abiertas, su número es reducido. Por lo tanto, esta posibilidad no puede concretarse en el marco del conflicto actual._
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que es el misil hipersonico?

Todos los centros militares importantes de Ucrania pueden ser destruidos lanzando misiles desde Rusia.

Así están haciendo no hace falta más


----------



## Snowball (7 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entiendo que esas tropas ucranianas salieron desde Odessa. Menuda cagada intentar ocupar un trozo de tierra distrayendo tropas que te servirán para la defensa de la ciudad. Pero bueno, en su mente era maravilloso ocupar la isla y venderlo como una ofensiva.



Independientemente de lo que comentas, que estoy de acuerdo, esa isla tiene un valor estratégico muy importante


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un somnoliento Zelenski exige una solución a la escasez de combustible
> 
> Bueno, como exige... Muerde insistentemente. Francamente, el discurso del presidente ucraniano parece cada vez menos humano...
> 
> ...



Esto tampoco es fácil. La logística de los combustibles es compleja, en España para 60MTm que consumimos tenemos la suerte de contar con una larga línea de costa y refinerías distribuidas que además conectan con el interior por ductos que llevan los refinados. Pero en Ucrania dependerian de Rusia y sin eso les queda importar masivamente refinados desde donde los haya (esto es delicado porque Rumanía y Polonia tienen el refinado dimensionado para sus mercados, que son ya de país rico y exigentes en cantidad y puntualidad, no se tolera el desabastecimiento para ayudar a nadie ), y llevar 1 MTm al mes en camiones por las carreteras y ferrocarriles de Ucrania es un reto importante. Veo racionamiento en Rumanía y Polonia si sigue habiendo tanta demanda ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

En el link sale un pequeño video con imágenes, por si a alguien le interesa:

*Finlandia intensifica sus ejercicios militares por si Rusia amenaza con una guerra*

En pocos días Finlandia decidirá si entra en la OTAN y sus militares ya se están preparando por si Rusia amenaza con una guerra. Nic Robertson de CNN informa.


https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/fin...-buenos-aires/

CNN español.


----------



## Peineto (7 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿De dónde despegan esos aviones? Me resulta tan raro que todavía tengan aviones operativos. Tengo la ligera impresión de que esos aviones no salen desde Ucrania precisamente.
> Por otra parte. A medida que pasen las semanas veremos más "operaciones" suicidas de este tipo. Ucrania busca un golpe de efecto a toda costa e intentarán colarse hasta la cocina.



Toma un mapa, localiza el islote de las serpientes, busca un país cercano a la isla y que esté en la OTANNATO, por último busca el aeropuerrto más cercano al islote y ya tiewnes la respuesta. Es elemental, querido Watson.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2022)

eso equivalen a 48.000 muertos



rejon dijo:


> *Los 12 generales asesinados: el mayor destrozo para Rusia desde Stalingrado.*
> El primero murió en una emboscada a la columna de tanques que se dirigía a Kiev: *Magomed Tushayev* era leal al dictador *Ramzan Kadyrov* en *Chechenia*, donde tenía fama de "perseguidor de homosexuales". El último fue asesinado el 2 de mayo cerca de *Izyum*, en una escuela que se ha convertido en el mando avanzado del Segundo Ejército en el *Donbás*: *Andrei Simonov*, de 55 años y experto en ciberguerra, perdió la vida cuando varios misiles ucranianos impactaron contra un convoy de 30 vehículos blindados. El principal objetivo del bombardeo era la misión de primera línea de *Valery Gerasimov*, el más alto comandante ruso que ha aparecido junto a *Vladimir Putin* en el *Kremlin *acababa de salir de la escuela.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cualquier misil de hace 30 años se pasa el escudo ese por el forro los cojones. No entendeis que cepillarse las 10 ojivas de un misil que te vienen entre señuelos y distorsionadores electromagnéticos es imposible? No hay escudo para eso.
> 
> La ventaja del Sarmat + Avangard es que lo complica más aún, pero antes era prácticamente imposible también.
> 
> Mira .... Supón un misil vejete con 10 ojivas. Se separan todas y adelantas una unos minutos sobre las demás. Poco después de que haya ingresado en el radio de alcance de las defensas, la detonas a 30 ó 40 kms de altura. El blackout resultante oculta a todas las demás de los radares de defensa. Para cuando el resto de las ojivas atraviesan la zona no te queda tiempo para nada. Te dan si o si.



Algo especial tendrá el Sarmat que no tuviera el armamento anterior si Putin en persona se preocupó de pregonar a bombo y platillo su primera prueba.

Vladimir Putin anunció que Rusia probó el misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat: “Hará que los enemigos se lo piensen dos veces”


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y como vas a redistribuir el hecho de que una persona sea más lista que otra?



Tambien hay gente más fuerte, y no se les permite apalizar, violar o esclavizar a las más debiles. La ley y organización social.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Otro ucronazi menos


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## juanmanuel (7 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Los rusos nos dieron ocho años para entrenar al ejército ucraniano dentro de Ucrania. El principal error de Rusia en la primavera de 2014 fue que el ejército ruso se detuvo en Crimea".



Es verdad, pero tambien se tomaron 8 años para prepararse. Para considerarlo un error habria que analizar con muchos datos, que no estan al alcance de cualquiera, que lado gano mas en estos 8 años.
Por ahora, lo que podemos ver sin sombra de dudas es que una parte importante de ese aporte USA a Ucrania ya fue eliminado, en apenas 2 meses.
El sufrimiento de esos 8 años, el adoctrinamiento, todo eso es muy dificil de evaluar.
Habria sido mejor seguir en 2014. Fue mejor esperar.
Creo que deben haber varios puntos de vista y no necesariamente uno sera el correcto.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Algo especial tendrá el Sarmat que no tuviera el armamento anterior si Putin en persona se preocupó de pregonar a bombo y platillo su primera prueba.
> 
> Vladimir Putin anunció que Rusia probó el misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat: “Hará que los enemigos se lo piensen dos veces”



Si, es una versión avanzada de Icbm. Los yanquis en cambio, aún están si sustituyen los MinuteMan viejunos o no. Hay corrientes de opinión de eliminarlos y no sustituirlos, pero tal y como está el patio, ganarán los partidarios, ejem ejem, contratistas de hacer un nuevo y carísimo cacharro. 

Lo del anuncio de Putin es un clásico. Los ruskis siempre anuncian a bombo y platillo sus armas. Cosas de osos que se ponen de pie para parecer más fieros.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Algo especial tendrá el Sarmat que no tuviera el armamento anterior si Putin en persona se preocupó de pregonar a bombo y platillo su primera prueba.
> 
> Vladimir Putin anunció que Rusia probó el misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat: “Hará que los enemigos se lo piensen dos veces”



Tiene que lo complica más aun. Por ejemplo puede atacar USA desde el sur, cosa que los anteriores no podían. Y si lo arman con Avangards en vez de ojivas normales, aun más complicado porque ese chisme si que parece que planea y navega. A cambio pierden cantidad: de 16 ojivas normales a 3 avangards.


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo que veo es que Zelenski no va a aceptar nada más allá del _statu quo ante bellum._
> 
> *Guerra Rusia - Ucrania: Zelensky establece las "líneas rojas" para un acuerdo de paz con Putin*
> 
> ...



Evidentemente. El único "trofeo" que Rusia se puede llevar con el acuerdo de Kiev es Crimea. Zelensky ni ningún otro mandatario elegido (de forma más o menos) democrática jamás cometería la felonía de firmar una cesión de territorio "por derecho de conquista", por lo que para que haya un tratado de paz Rusia debería devolver todo lo anexionado, sino, pues como en Japón con las Kuriles, ningún tratado firmado y todo en el "limbo".


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El puño cerrado y amenazante, es un simbolo de paz comunista.



Os poneis muy pesados. Los de las manis agitaban lso puños cuando los del zar les zurraban con los sables.

Al final la gente se cansa de ser zurrada y pasa al contraataque faltaría más. Pero no tienen en su ideario el exterminio del diferente para hacerse sitio, o para poder vivir sobre el. 



Arraki dijo:


> Están surgiendo las primeras pruebas de que Popasna ha sido liberada después de 8 años de lucha. Estructuras de defensa en la periferia sur.



Los bunker estan construidos a conciencia. Nada de las tipicas trincheras con madera y algun bloque de hormigon.


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chechenos en Popasna, que dicen que ha caido ya totalmente en manos rusas. Otros 3 asentamientos pequeños tambien, hay videos de esos con las trapas paseandose , desplegando banderas sovieticas y de la victoria. Pero en Popsna aun no los he visto.
> 
> Ojo, final no apto para sensibles.
> 
> ...



Es acojonante ver a esta gente en acción. Tremendos Chechenos, se han ganado mi respeto completamente.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*Especial invasión. Por qué el reloj militar de Rusia está completamente parado*

La guerra que ha cambiado la forma de hacer la guerra

El Mundo. 

Recomendable para todos, leedlo.


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)

Es mas posible que los del Pentágono (mucho mas lúcidos ) están tratando de apagar
las ansias de los neocons y la CIA por llevarlos al matadero... Parte de la intraguerra
en la metrópoli.
Es una percepción.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entiendo que esas tropas ucranianas salieron desde Odessa. Menuda cagada intentar ocupar un trozo de tierra distrayendo tropas que te servirán para la defensa de la ciudad. Pero bueno, en su mente era maravilloso ocupar la isla y venderlo como una ofensiva.



Pero qué pruebas tenéis de eso?

Lo único que se ha visto es una lancha de desembarco rusa atacada por un dron turco, vuela por los aires.

Y además otros objetivos terrestres rusos también son atacados.

Osea que Ucrania no tiene casi aviones y va a lanzar un ataque para conquistar la isla?

Cuando vea las pruebas me lo creeré. Si no pensare que es un intento ridículo de los rusos para camuflar que les están machacando la isla.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 May 2022)

Pues claro, se van a arriesgar a perder un portaaviones


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (7 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

La única escalada que puede hacer Rusia en Ucrania ya es a nivel nuclear. Ni tienen más ni pueden hacer nada más convencionalmente. 

El espectáculo de su ejército está siendo dantesco. Qué montón de mierda y chatarra junta.


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

. Boris Johnson frustró las conversaciones de paz entre Kiev y Moscú, reporta un medio ucraniano


----------



## vettonio (7 May 2022)

_Geo_Monitor hace 5 h

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pidió urgentemente a Zelensky que ordenara la retirada de su ejército de Severodonetsk, algo que podría repetir el destino de Mariupol.._


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no es "capitalismo", por qué, cuando se habla de libertad de elección y prosperidad aparecen esos nombres? hablamos de Suiza, por ejemplo? donde se vive mejor, en Suiza o en Libia? Un, dos, tres...responda otra vez....



Somalia y suiza son paises capitalistas efectivamente... unos viven bien pq otros viven mal pero todo es capitalismo.

No creo que el capitalismo tenga nada que enseñar a otras ideologias... aparte de manipular mejor


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veamos... en las guerras hay más cosas "detrás de la puerta" de las que pensamos.
> 
> Si soy ruso y te zampo un misilazo en el puente, te llamo y digo: _"Oye, deja de pasar carga por ese puente porque la próxima va al medio y queda inutilizable por años... ah! y me quedan 2000 misiles por si me falla la puntería"_
> 
> ...



El otro día se expuso una situación parecida de política-ficción: Imaginemos que en la IIGM estuviera construido el "Eurotunel". A priori ni ingleses ni alemanes querrían destruir esa infraestructura. Los ingleses porque es una obra muy cara y en caso de volarala e inundarla quedaría inutilizada irremediablemente, pero lo harían sin dudarlo si la Werhmacht tratara de cruzar por ahí, por otro lado Alemania no querría que volaran el tunel, porque en un futuro podría serles muy útil, y mientras que no sea una amenaza para ellos no lo van a tocar. Total, que se dinamitaría por ambos bandos, pero se postpondría para solo en caso de amenaza.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Hablando de la resistencia de los soldados de mariupol, recordar que entre el 2014/2015 también hubo una gesta semejante en el aeropuerto de donestk, donde un grupo de soldados ucranianos resistieron a los rusos durante 242 dias. A modo de recordatorio.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyborgs_(Donetsk_airport)


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

_El SBU inició una "cacería de brujas" en la región de Kharkiv. El jefe de Stary Saltov, E. Konovalov, y el secretario del consejo fueron detenidos bajo sospecha de traición. Están arrestando a cualquiera que consideren pro-ruso y probablemente terminarán como los de BUCHA 











_


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tambien hay gente más fuerte, y no se les permite apalizar, violar o esclavizar a las más debiles. La ley y organización social.



Ya, pero no puedes evitar (o no deberías) que alguien sea capaz de hacer un invento revolucionario tecnológicamente o que tengas un lince de la física que sea capaz de dar soluciones, por ejemplo
Tratar de igualar mayor fuerza a algo malvado es también absurdo, no, las personas no somos iguales, lo que necesitamos es oportunidades, pero tu nunca vas a poder jugar al baloncesto como Michael Jordan o vas a tener los conocimientos y la mente de Einstein, querer igualar esas cosas, además de una bobada, repercute negativamente en cualquier sociedad
Yo sé que lo que a ti te gustaría igualar no es eso, sino el aspecto económico, y el problema de eso es que, si lo intentas, siempre va a salir mal o vas a desincentivar el esfuerzo que supone, por ejemplo, estudiar una carrera de medicina, si alguien sabe, de por si, que va a tener la misma vida que un barrendero, no se va a pasar las noches y las horas sin dormir que supone conseguir eso
Supongo que eres consciente de que las mejores mentes de los antiguos países socialistas terminaban siempre por emigrar o que los pocos que no lo hacían no tuvieron, digamos, una buena vida
Si al final es querer hacer algo que es imposible obviando lo que si se puede hacer y es dejar de tratar a la gente como si fuera imbécil, motivar a las personas, hacer que se sientan dueños de si mismos y que puedan conseguir lo que cada uno cree que merece, se trata de la posibilidad, que es la energía más fuerte, la motivación
Si te olvidas de tener a tu gente motivada...no te vale de nada el resto y estás condenado a la desaparición


----------



## Oso Polar (7 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> #Rzeszów , Polonia. En los últimos 5 días, más de 100 aviones de transporte militar estadounidenses con armas han aterrizado en el aeropuerto polaco, que pronto serán utilizados contra la #Rusia .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digamos que todos los aviones que han llegado son del tipo C-17 Globemaster III con una capacidad de carga máxima de 77.5 tm, es decir que como máximo han entregado 7750 tm de material bélico.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*Sin pruebas de que Rusia considere usar armas nucleares tácticas, dice la CIA.*
La Agencia Central de Inteligencia de Estados Unidos no ve indicios de que Rusia se esté preparando para desplegar armas nucleares tácticas en la guerra de Ucrania, dijo el sábado el director de la CIA, *Bill Burns*.

"*No vemos*, como comunidad de inteligencia, evidencia práctica en este punto de la planificación rusa para el despliegue o incluso el uso potencial de armas nucleares tácticas", dijo Burns en una conferencia organizada por el _Financial Times_.

"Dado el tipo de *ruido de sables* que... hemos escuchado de los líderes rusos, no podemos tomar a la ligera esas posibilidades", dijo Burns.

"Así que nos mantenemos muy enfocados como servicio de inteligencia (...) en momentos en que* hay mucho en juego para Rusia*", agregó.


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo qye paso en china ni se acerca a la hambruna irlandesa creada por el capitalista imperio britanico en ratio muertos/población ni de lejos.
> 
> Y lo de polpot fue una lucha en guerra civil, por cierto lo tumbaron otros comunistas por pirado. Pirados puede haber, meter en la doctrina el exterminio fisico del diferente solo lo tienen los fascistas.
> 
> Y aquí lo dejo. Este no es el hilo adecuado.



La hambruna de Irlanda no tiene nada que ver con el Capitalismo. Era un territorio ocupado por una nación genocida que les quitó sus patatas para mandarlas a otro lado. 

Es un acto criminal de los anglosajones que llevan el genocidio en la sangre.

No es una hambruna causada por una ideología defectuosa. Las de la URSS, China y North Korea si se deben a la disfuncionalidad del Comunismo que se resumen en: Por un cuenco de arroz, va a labrar tu puta madre.

La vida en el agro debe generar importantes plusvalías para los que doblan el espinazo y lo más importante "responsabilizan" de que esas tierras den buen rendimiento. Si no se respeta eso, solo queda el uso de la fuerza, transformar a los labradores en esclavos y entonces las cosechas se van a tomar por el culo. Poner un burócrata a decidir como, que, cuando y donde se debe plantar o cosechar es una cagada monumental e indiscutible que los hechos han certificado.

Igual que el Capitalismo tiene el defecto de no ser capaz de lidiar con las excesivas concentraciones de capital en manos de pocos, cuando los comunistas no reconocen que su sistema económico atenta contra la base de la naturaleza del hombre y por tanto es disfuncional, pues la cagan tremendamente. Aprended de los Chinos hombre... Capitalismo para los pequeños, libertad y ayudas para que desarrollen sus proyectos y para los grandes mano dura y control férreo. Pekín ha resuelto esa disfunción manifiesta del Comunismo, cuanto antes lo reconozcáis y asimiléis que la figura del autónomo y el pequeño empresario es esencial para la prosperidad nacional, antes avanzaremos hacia un mundo mejor para todos. Aprended de Xi y de Deng hombre, Fidel ya sabemos lo que ha conseguido.


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

Los otantontos dicen que Rusia aún no hay empezado la ofensiva en el donbass.

_The NATO Secretary General said that the general offensive of the Russian Armed Forces in the Donbass had not even begun yet. The RF Armed Forces use a limited amount of available forces._


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

*China estudia "cuidadosamente" la guerra en Ucrania mientras mira a Taiwán, dice la CIA.*
China estudia muy de cerca la invasión rusa de Ucrania y probablemente esté ajustando sus planes a largo plazo para obtener el control de Taiwán en función de las lecciones de esa guerra, dijo el sábado el director de la CIA, *Bill Burns*.

"Claramente, el liderazgo chino está tratando de analizar cuidadosamente qué lecciones deberían aprender de Ucrania sobre *sus propias ambiciones y Taiwán*", dijo Burns al_ Financial Times_.

Afirmó que Pekín se "sorprendió" por el pobre desempeño de las fuerzas militares rusas, así como por la *dura resistencia proveniente de toda la sociedad ucraniana*.

"Creo que les ha llamado la atención la forma en que* la OTAN se ha unido para imponer costos económicos a Rusia* como resultado de esa agresión", continuó.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

El foro lleva una empanada entre capitalismo, liberalismo y neoliberalismo...


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Se acerca el día 9 y no acabo de ver claro que "gran éxito" intentara vender Putin ¿no haber dejado un ladrillo entero en Mariupol?, ¿los muertos entre la población civil, incluidos niños, de los que se hace eco la ONU?, 

¿las decenas de miles de bajas entre las tropas rusas?. Estaremos atentos al día 9.


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> _Vídeo completo de Popasna, donde uno de los escuadrones de asalto del Grupo Wagner lucha por liberarla y, en uno de los enfrentamientos, corta y rodea a un grupo de soldados de las AFU y los hace prisioneros.
> 
> _
> 
> La ciudad de Popasnaya es un importante nudo ferroviario centrado en la industria del carbón y el transporte ferroviario.



Sobre el vídeo completo lo he visto varias veces y supongo que la caseta tendría una bodega subterránea, porque no entiendo donde estaban metidos tantos ucros, además teniendo en cuenta que les han metido una granada en el interior de la choza.

Parece el mítico coche de los payasos que empiezan a salir y no paran.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

El mayor drama de Rusia es que su líder en lugar de procurar una mejor vida a sus ciudadanos en forma de crecimiento económico, innovación tecnológica, mejores servicios sociales, etc. se dedica sembrar de muertos las ciudadades, pueblos y carreteras de Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 May 2022)

Soldado ruso que perdió una pierna es recompensado por el gobierno ruso con un litro de aceite, un kilo de arroz y un rollo de papel higiénico. El ruso es un gobierno que verdaderamente se preocupa por el pueblo.


----------



## frangelico (7 May 2022)

Todavía no se sabe lo del barco? Tiene que haber fotos satelitales de sebastopol y está o no está. Es cosa de contar los barcos, fragatas en el mar Negro no ahbra más de cinco o seis.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Somalia y suiza son paises capitalistas efectivamente... unos viven bien pq otros viven mal pero todo es capitalismo.
> 
> No creo que el capitalismo tenga nada que enseñar a otras ideologias... aparte de manipular mejor



Es que, no puedes definir capitalismo, no es un sistema en si mismo, es lo que deberías empezar a entender
Somalia y Suiza son países muy diferentes, con estructuras muy distintas, en Somalia no hay propiedad privada, por lo que, no hay inversión y, si alguien se plantea la misma lo va a ver como algo con demasiado riesgo, y no lo va a hacer (además, hay que estar mal de la cabeza para invertir en Somalia), pero es por eso, ese dinero lo va a perder
En Suiza, si tienes dinero, sabes que el dinero que inviertas creando una empresa tiene muchas posibilidades de éxito, porque lo primero que te viene a la cabeza de Suiza, es que van a respetar lo que has adquirido, no va a venir ningún pirata a jodertelo todo
Esa es la diferencia, pero querer pensar como "que es lo mismo porque en Somalia el estado es debil, y por tanto, el estado tiene que ser fuerte", y eso es una memez...
El tiempo, el lugar donde vives ha demostrado que, para que tu tengas un trabajo, es necesario que haya habido una inversión, eso se ha validado porque a otras personas les gustaba o necesitaban ese producto, por lo que es rentable pagarte una nomina, si no, es imposible...
Abogar por un estado que interponga más y más reglas solo lleva a que tu o la gente como tu ni siquira puedan acceder a ese trabajo, se acaba la fiesta, se termina los foros de internet y se termina todo lo que no sea que te den, desde el gobierno unos papelitos para que no te mueras de hambre
A partir de ese momento, eres un esclavo en vida, no haces nada, pero no tienes futuro, te has convertido en una pieza de algo que, ni siquiera sabes si te pertenece realmente o no, porque no puedes, ni tener la opción de buscar otro camino
Pasar de ser persona en una vida que, tiene riesgos, por supuesto, nada es bonito ni seguro, como es en la naturaleza, por cierto
Pero te han quitado una cosa que, es posiblemente lo que más valor tenga, y es tu capacidad, ese es el peor crimen que nadie puede cometer, tratar de que alguien no pueda tener su camino propio en la vida


----------



## Snowball (7 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Geo_Monitor hace 5 h
> 
> El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pidió urgentemente a Zelensky que *ordenara la retirada de su ejército de Severodonetsk, algo que podría repetir el destino* de Mariupol.._



Ojo

Es un importante centro industrial, con el 22.18% de la producción industrial del óblast. La principal fuente de ingresos de la ciudad proviene de la industria química y cuenta con 32 grandes empresas industriales y 1.200 empresas privadas que sirven a la industria.[13] Se destacan la *fábrica química Azot, una de las plantas químicas más grandes de Europa, y la de vidrio Impulse.*

La construcción de la planta M8 se inició en 1963 con el fin de proporcionar a la URSS materiales semiconductores de germanio (Ge) y galio (Ga), que forman parte del carbón de las minas de Lysychansk, con un contenido de Ge de 50 g/t. Sin embargo el contenido inicial de germanio en la materia prima no fue suficiente aunque el problema se terminó solucionando y la fábrica produjo semiconductores para la URSS


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Bueno, pero no sé porqué cuando es información que está disponible para todo el mundo. 

Los datos oficiales en Федеральная служба государственной статистики

Si quieres ver análisis mas precisos busca en pubmed o researchgate. 

Resumen: Caida fuerte desde el final de la URSS (antes era una salvajada). Aún así superior a las cifras europeas, pero mejorando claramente desde 1990.


----------



## Aurkitu (7 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _El SBU inició una "cacería de brujas" en la región de Kharkiv. El jefe de Stary Saltov, E. Konovalov, y el secretario del consejo fueron detenidos bajo sospecha de traición. Están arrestando a cualquiera que consideren pro-ruso y probablemente terminarán como los de BUCHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los del SBU podrían ir de negro, como la Gestapo. Quedaría más acorde con su idiosincrasia.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tiene que lo complica más aun. Por ejemplo puede atacar USA desde el sur, cosa que los anteriores no podían. Y si lo arman con Avangards en vez de ojivas normales, aun más complicado porque ese chisme si que parece que planea y navega. A cambio pierden cantidad: de 16 ojivas normales a 3 avangards.



El Sarmat por lo leído es un misil que puede ponerse en orbita, no esta diseñado para realizar una orbita completa sino parte de la orbita, cuando entra en orbita y en el momento adecuado activa unos retrocohetes que le hacen caer de modo balístico (bombardeo de orbita fraccional).

Aparte según dicen puede llevar el sistema Mozit capaz de neutralizar un ataque por sorpresa (first strike) llevado a cabo tanto por misiles crucero como balísticos ICBM.






RS-28 Sarmat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

*Fuente ucra: "¡El tiempo se acaba, y el tiempo son nuestras vidas!" Los defensores de Mariupol piden la evacuación*

Serhii Volyna, que sigue defendiendo la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol junto a otros soldados ucranianos, dijo que los defensores de Mariupol han acabado en un "reality show parecido al infierno", visto por todo el mundo. Todavía esperan que se apruebe una decisión sobre su evacuación.

Fuente: Serhii Volyna, comandante de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en Facebook

Cita de Volyna: "¡*Es como si estuviera atrapado en un reality show infernal en el que nosotros, los militares, estamos luchando por nuestras vidas, tratando de aprovechar todas las oportunidades de salvación, mientras el resto del mundo mira cómo se desarrolla esta trama!* Estos eventos son como algo sacado de una película o una serie de televisión. La única diferencia es que esto no es una película, ¡y nosotros no somos personajes de ficción! Esto es la vida real. El dolor, el sufrimiento, el hambre, la agonía, las lágrimas, el miedo, la muerte... ¡son reales!

¿Qué me desconcierta? El cinismo. ¡El cinismo de la gente no conoce límites! Hay reglas generalmente aceptadas, son las mismas para todos, codificadas en muchas leyes, firmadas y selladas, ¡pero parece que no se aplican! Entonces, ¿para qué las necesitamos?

¿Qué es lo que espero?

¡¡¡Un milagro!!! ¡Espero que algunos poderes superiores (ampliamente entendidos) encuentren la manera de salvarnos! Y este infernal reality-show terminará... He aquí cómo apoyar a los militares ucranianos Poderes superiores, estamos esperando los resultados de sus acciones... ¡El tiempo se acaba, y el tiempo es nuestras vidas!"

Volyna añadió que los soldados que defienden Mariupol siguen siendo leales a Ucrania y que piden a todos los implicados que hagan todo lo posible para evacuar a los militares.

Cita de Volyna: "Las banderas blancas se han utilizado ya cuatro veces para la evacuación de los civiles, se utilizan en todas las evacuaciones. Las vidas de 3 soldados y las heridas sufridas por otros 6 soldados fueron el precio que pagamos por la última evacuación. La guarnición de Mariupol ha hecho todo lo posible para salvar a los civiles".

*Esta ultima cita hace referencia a:*

Tres defensores ucranianos murieron y otros seis resultaron heridos por los bombardeos rusos durante la evacuación de civiles de Azovstal el 6 de mayo.

Fuente: comentario del mando del Regimiento Azov para Ukrainska Pravda

Cita: "Ayer (6 de mayo - ed.), durante la evacuación de civiles de la planta, murieron tres militares y seis resultaron gravemente heridos.

Uno murió cuando un misil guiado antitanque impactó en un vehículo de evacuación. Dos murieron a causa de bombas de vehículos aéreos no tripulados".
*
Da la impresion de que intentaron escapar utilizando la evacuación de los civiles*


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo ya sé que odias a la gente, lo que no sé es de donde vienen esas ganas de que a la gente le vaya mal...pocos amigos? quizás envidia de lo que otros tienen y tu no...? quien sabe...




„El comunismo es la filosofía del fracaso, el credo a la ignorancia y la prédica a la envidia; su virtud inherente es la distribución igualitaria de la miseria.“ — Winston Churchill


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Todavía no se sabe lo del barco? Tiene que haber fotos satelitales de sebastopol y está o no está. Es cosa de contar los barcos, fragatas en el mar Negro no ahbra más de cinco o seis.



Para mi el hecho de que los habituales canales ucros hayan dejado de hablar del tema me hace decantar por el hecho de que haya sido un bulo.


----------



## juanmanuel (7 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Mucha gente tras el nazismo se preguntaba como un pueblo instruido como el alemán no había visto venir a Hitler y había sucumbido tan fácilmente al nazismo. La respuesta la tenemos hoy ante nuestros ojos, basta ver lo que está ocurriendo aquí y ahora.



1/3 de los alemanes era nazi y 1/3 simpatizaba en parte, aunque no de sus postulados mas extremos, y siguen siendo nazis.
A la gente no se la engaña ni con la guerra en Ucrania ni con el coronavirus. No es verdad que sean pobres borregos engañados.
Las personas son asi, y estas cosas puntuales y extremas no hacen mas que revelarlas tal cual son.
Los nazis no transformaron a un pueblo culto, pacifico y dulce en bestias asesinas sedientas de sangre. Despertaron la bestia asesina de personas con apenas una patina cultural.
Bandera no engaño a los nazis ucranianos, les dio la oportunidad de manifestarse. Por eso, 70 años despues todo se repite.
Una buena parte de Ucrania es lo que es. No esta ideologizada en estos 8 años. Siempre estuvieron ahi, aun durante la epoca sovietica, esperando esta oportunidad.
Para quien vio la pelicula Matrix, recuerden al traidor. Ese que traiciona a sus compañeros para volver a la matrix. No es un borrego engañado. Tiene plena consciencia de que el mundo creado por la matrix no es real, pero lo prefiere antes que a una realidad sufrida e incomoda.
Lo mismo dice Platon en la alegoria de la caverna. La luz de la realidad es demasiado brillante e incomoda y si alguien que conoce la realidad exterior intenta liberar a los que permanecen encadenados al fondo de la caverna estos se van a burlar, lo van a atacar e inclusive lo van a matar antes de aceptar la liberacion.
La mayoria de las personas no quiere pensar por si misma, porque es un ejercicio demasiado costoso. No es que no puedan porque son demasiado idiotas (que lo son), es que no quieren, por el esfuerzo que significa no ir con la corriente, pensar es doloroso.
Ademas tiene un peligro insoslayable, una vez acordada la mente no se vuelve a aquietar, es irreversible. Se puede fingir ir con la corriente pero es doloroso.


----------



## Aurkitu (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente. El único "trofeo" que Rusia se puede llevar con el acuerdo de Kiev es Crimea. Zelensky ni ningún otro mandatario elegido (de forma más o menos) democrática jamás cometería la felonía de firmar una cesión de territorio "por derecho de conquista", por lo que para que haya un tratado de paz Rusia debería devolver todo lo anexionado, sino, pues como en Japón con las Kuriles, ningún tratado firmado y todo en el "limbo".



Pues que le den por el culo, dejar otra vez a esa población bajo las purgas de los _socios_ filo-banderistas sería un pasteleo vomitivo. Bueno, sin Odessa resarcida, igualmente será un pasteleo.


----------



## pgas (7 May 2022)

_La fuerza aérea ucraniana todavía está viva: aquí se ven dos Su-27 ucranianos que atacan las instalaciones rusas en la famosa Isla de las Serpientes en el Mar Negro, en imágenes notables filmadas por un dron TB-2. Como podemos observar, hay daños graves._




jombre, ya tardaba en aparecer la victoria de tuiter


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas maneras, el genocidio nazi está documentado, las matanzas de Stalin (aunque llore alguno de por aquí) también, así como los millones de muertos que han provocado esos sistemas, tanto en esos países como los colindantes
> Falta por saber, si es así, ¿donde está la documentación de los "millones de muertos por el capitalismo", quienes fueron los culpables y como y con que razones provocaron una muerte deliberada, supongo que eso está documentado, no?



Mayores genocidad de la historia:

Mao Tse Tung; ~ 60 millones de muertos.
Josef Stalin: 10-50 millones de muertos, es díficil de contar.
Adolf Hitler: 6 millones de judíos, habrían que añadir opositiores, gitanos, comunistas, homosexuales, etc.
Decir que "el capitalismo" mata gente tiene el mismo fuste que decir que "el consumo de grasas mata".


----------



## piru (7 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero qué pruebas tenéis de eso?
> 
> Lo único que se ha visto es una lancha de desembarco rusa atacada por un dron turco, vuela por los aires.
> 
> ...




Acostumbras a colgar propaganda ukra y tiene pinta de que esta vez no va a ser diferente.

Te doy mi versión: Has colgado las imágenes de la información que dan los rusos, sólo que grabadas por el dron ukra que seguía la operación y que ha grabado los pepinazos que les han metido los ruskis al desembarcar. A la vista del fracaso, los ukras han tirado de su manual de propaganda, han sacado el bote de pintura y han etiquetado con una Z al desastre ukra. Nada nuevo.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> _Vídeo completo de Popasna, donde uno de los escuadrones de asalto del Grupo Wagner lucha por liberarla y, en uno de los enfrentamientos, corta y rodea a un grupo de soldados de las AFU y los hace prisioneros.
> 
> _
> 
> La ciudad de Popasnaya es un importante nudo ferroviario centrado en la industria del carbón y el transporte ferroviario.




viendo el video me he acordado de esto:


----------



## niraj (7 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Acostumbras a colgar propaganda ukra y tiene pinta de que esta vez no va a ser diferente.
> 
> Te doy mi versión: Has colgado las imágenes de la información que dan los rusos, sólo que grabadas por el dron ukra que seguía la operación y que ha grabado los pepinazos que les han metido los ruskis al desembarcar. A la vista del fracaso, los ukras han tirado de su manual de propaganda, han sacado el bote de pintura y han etiquetado con una Z al desastre ukra. Nada nuevo.



Y también pongo la versión rusa

Entra y lo explicas.

P.D. Esperemos que no sea otro repliegue estratégico de los rusos, porque si se descubre el paste las rusas serán antológicas.









Aquí alguien miente como bellacos. Rusia dice que los ucras han intentado desembarcar en la Isla de las Serpientes.Los ucras que han volado una lancha


A ver si aportais alguna prueba fiable. Los ucras dicen que la lancha volada era usa...




www.burbuja.info






*Aquí alguien miente como bellacos. Rusia dice que los ucras han intentado desembarcar en la Isla de las Serpientes.Los ucras que han volado una lancha*


----------



## Teuro (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No.
> 
> Hay que separar genocidios directos , de eso que tu llamas millones de muertos. La hambruna de Iralanda es mucho peor que cualquiera que haya ocurrido en los paises socialistas en muertos/población. Y era perfectamente capitalista.
> 
> Los nazis si llevaron un genocidio sistematico, es que lo tienen en su doctrina. Los comunistas no. Esa es la diferencia clara.



Holodomor: La hambruna que "el comunista" Stalin aplicó sobre los campesinos ucranianos consisente en cofiscarles las cosellas: Casi 4 millones de muertos. Genocido planificado por Stalin para purgar y escarmentar a los ucranianos que no se sometían a su poder. Hamburna de Irlanda: Un millón de muertos.

Bueno, y lo de los gorriones y Mao, eso ya es de ser un "iluminado": Matad a los gorriones, que cada día se comen un puñado de grano, si los matamos tendremos grano. La gente sale a matar los gorriones, cuando se exterminan desaparecen los depredadores de moscas, mosquitos y demás insectos que desatan plagas y arruinan las cosechas, esto, sumado a otras políticas erróneas causo entre 15 y 45 millones de muertos.


----------



## Guaguei (7 May 2022)

de hace 1 hora


----------



## niraj (7 May 2022)

Así resume el Independent el resultado para Boris Johnson.
Todos sus viajes a Kiev no le han servido para evitar la caída de popularidad
Por cierto, el Sinn Fein se convierte en la fuerza más votada en irlanda del norte


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mayores genocidad de la historia:
> 
> Mao Tse Tung; ~ 60 millones de muertos.
> Josef Stalin: 10-50 millones de muertos, es díficil de contar.
> ...



Capitalismo?

Por Dios de mi vida, pero si los globalistas intentan castigar con el capital a Rusia y esta se defiende con el capital.


----------



## Caracalla (7 May 2022)

2S35 Koalitsiya-SV 152mm Self-Propelled Howitzer, Russia


The 2S35 Koalitsiya-SV is a 152mm self-propelled howitzer by UralTransMash, a unit of Russian military equipment producer Uralvagonzavod.




www.army-technology.com





Alguien sabe cuantos bichos de estos tienen operativos los Rusos?


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Holodomor: La hambruna que "el comunista" Stalin aplicó sobre los campesinos ucranianos consisente en cofiscarles las cosellas: Casi 4 millones de muertos. Genocido planificado por Stalin para purgar y escarmentar a los ucranianos que no se sometían a su poder. Hamburna de Irlanda: Un millón de muertos.
> 
> Bueno, y lo de los gorriones y Mao, eso ya es de ser un "iluminado": Matad a los gorriones, que cada día se comen un puñado de grano, si los matamos tendremos grano. La gente sale a matar los gorriones, cuando se exterminan desaparecen los depredadores de moscas, mosquitos y demás insectos que desatan plagas y arruinan las cosechas, esto, sumado a otras políticas erróneas causo entre 15 y 45 millones de muertos.



Las mismas chorradas de siempre. Lo dicho, nada comparable con el genocidio irlandes.



Teuro dijo:


> „El comunismo es la filosofía del fracaso, el credo a la ignorancia y la prédica a la envidia; su virtud inherente es la distribución igualitaria de la miseria.“ — Winston Churchill



Borracho perdido cuando alguien le paso la cita para que la cantara supongo.




Caracalla dijo:


> La hambruna de Irlanda no tiene nada que ver con el Capitalismo. Era un territorio ocupado por una nación genocida que les quitó sus patatas para mandarlas a otro lado.



Queda claro que no tienes ni idea del tema. Dejalo anda. Lee algo sobre que y como ocurrio antes de intentar discutir en publico sobre algo que no conoces. Nadie se llevo las patatas a ningun sitio.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mayores genocidad de la historia:
> 
> Mao Tse Tung; ~ 60 millones de muertos.
> Josef Stalin: 10-50 millones de muertos, es díficil de contar.
> ...



La época dura stalinista fue de 1930 a 1939. Como explicas que en 1928 hubiera en la URSS 150 millones de habitantes y en 1938 hubiera 180? Población que, tras la guerra, no se recuperó hasta 1950. Stalin clonaba a los leales 3 veces y mataba a los desleales una vez?


----------



## piru (7 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y también pongo la versión rusa
> 
> Entra y lo explicas.
> 
> ...



Te repito que los ukras han grabado como los ruskis les han volado una lancha al desembarcar y ahora pretenden venderlo como un éxito suyo. Recuerda que son los ukras los que tienen la fea costumbre de mentir como bellacos:






¿Te acuerdas de esto?


----------



## Arraki (7 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> _La fuerza aérea ucraniana todavía está viva: aquí se ven dos Su-27 ucranianos que atacan las instalaciones rusas en la famosa Isla de las Serpientes en el Mar Negro, en imágenes notables filmadas por un dron TB-2. Como podemos observar, hay daños graves._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me huele al Arma3


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La época dura stalinista fue de 1930 a 1939. Como explicas que en 1928 hubiera en la URSS 150 millones de habitantes y en 1938 hubiera 180? Stalin clonaba a los leales 3 veces y mataba a los desleales una vez?



Hombre, las cifras del censo de 1937 tienen bastante gracia.

Los 4 principales oficiales del TsUNKhU acabaron en un gulag con sus primeras estimaciones... Bastante por debajo...

Y salieron luego las cifras que Stalin decía... Que cosas tenían los soviéticos...

Como lo de Tezanos pero a lo bestia...


----------



## Artedi (7 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al shakasvili (como cojones se escriba), ¿No se lo llevaron a USA a cobrar un pastizal, después del desastre de Georgia, para luego nacionalizarlo en Ucrania y ponerle a cargo de nosequé hostias en Odessa? Dicho de memoria.
> 
> 
> edit: de la wiki española:
> ...



Saakhasvili tiene sus sombras, pero mucha gente sencilla en Georgia lo recuerda con cierto cariño. Era un hombre activo que hizo cosas, sólo que un par de ellas fueron meteduras de pata monumentales.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La época dura stalinista fue de 1930 a 1939. Como explicas que en 1928 hubiera en la URSS 150 millones de habitantes y en 1938 hubiera 180? Población que, tras la guerra, no se recuperó hasta 1950. Stalin clonaba a los leales 3 veces y mataba a los desleales una vez?



Entre Rusia y China ha habido un divertido baile de numeros, hasta hace unos años las cifras oficiales de los muertos por el comunismo eran, La URSS 60 millones y China 20, los otros 20 hasta hacer 100, cifra mítica lo sacaban de otros procesos socialistas contando como muertos del Comunismo tanto a los producidos como a los sufridos por el proceso revolucionario. Por cierto la cifra de 60 milloes es de Solchenistzyn que sumaba las bajas rusas con la nazis. 
Pero entonces algunos empezamos a confrontar los 60 millones de muertos por Stalin con los censos de la URSS desde 1900, y claro, la cifra de marras se fué a tomar por culo, ¿solución para seguir cuadrando la cifra mágica de 100? cambiar los numeros, ahora Stalin habia matado a 20 y Mao a 60, de todos modos las cifras chinas eran incomprobables para el garrulo de turno, dicho y hecho.


----------



## delhierro (7 May 2022)

El capitalismo mata mucho,

Ucrania socialista 1990 ...42M
Ucrania de Zelensky 35M

Luego ha habido un genocidio de 7 millones de ucranianos. No hay más señores. Los censos demuestran la realidad. El capitalismo mata más y mejor.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Hombre, las cifras del censo de 1937 tienen bastante gracia.
> 
> Los 4 principales oficiales del TsUNKhU acabaron en un gulag con sus primeras estimaciones... Bastante por debajo...
> 
> ...



Ya escribí un hilo sobre este tema.






Mejor libro de historia 2019. "La hambruna roja", inducida por Stalin en Ucrania.


Lo acabo de leer y es terrible. Ver cómo les van quitando poco a poco todo lo que tenían en las granjas para obligarles a colectivizarse. Primero la vaca que podían tener, luego el grano, luego las las hortalizas de las huertas. Cientos de miles o millones de niños y mayores pasando un hambre...




www.burbuja.info





"*Mejor libro de historia 2019. "La hambruna roja", inducida por Stalin en Ucrania.*

Lo acabo de leer y es terrible. Ver cómo les van quitando poco a poco todo lo que tenían en las granjas para obligarles a colectivizarse. Primero la vaca que podían tener, luego el grano, luego las las hortalizas de las huertas. Cientos de miles o millones de niños y mayores pasando un hambre atroz que les volvía locos. Vientres hinchados como los de Biafra, niños vagando por las calles peleándose por cualquier resto de comida. Pone los pelos de punta. Murieron entre 3 y 4 millos en Ucrania.

*Cuando hacia 1937 se hizo el censo de Rusia, Ucrania y el resto de países a Stalin le faltaban 7 / 8 millones de los 170 millones que pensaba tener. La solución fue fusilar a los directores y responsables del censo.*

Mejor libro de Historia 2019: 'Hambruna roja', de Anne Applebaum


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (7 May 2022)

Lo que no acabo de entender es que los prosusos y prochinos lo defiendan desde el comunismo. 

La Rusia actual es un magnífico ejemplo de capitalismo depredador y sobre China sólo hace falta ver como la oligarquía mundial se rompía las manos a aplaudir a Xi en Davos 2017.

Casi que lo más parecido al comunismo es la socialdemocracia europea nórdica actual. 

Que cosas más vintage...


----------



## Impresionante (7 May 2022)

Los rusos no paran de hablar de nukes

. CIA director weighs possibility of Russian nuke in Ukraine


----------



## mazuste (7 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es que los prosusos y prochinos lo defiendan desde el comunismo.
> 
> La Rusia actual es un magnífico ejemplo de capitalismo depredador y sobre China sólo hace falta ver como la oligarquía mundial se rompía las manos a aplaudir a Xi en Davos 2017.
> 
> ...



Ni en Rusia ni en China gobiernan los florentinos. Son perfectamente prescindibles para ambos sistemas. Más en el chino. En occidente ya sabemos a donde vamos: al neofeudalismo de las grandes multinacionales y capitales. Ellos son otra cosa distinta.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las mismas chorradas de siempre. Lo dicho, nada comparable con el genocidio irlandes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Holomodor fue terrible, acabo de poner un enlace a un libro.

Lo de Irlanda fue por la plaga, pero también por los ingleses. Siguieron exportando grano de Irlanda e intentaron que el "libre mercado' siguiera su curso. En una crisis anterior, menos grave, la hambruna fue mucho menor porque se prohibieron las exportaciones.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que, no puedes definir capitalismo, no es un sistema en si mismo, es lo que deberías empezar a entender
> Somalia y Suiza son países muy diferentes, con estructuras muy distintas, en Somalia no hay propiedad privada, por lo que, no hay inversión y, si alguien se plantea la misma lo va a ver como algo con demasiado riesgo, y no lo va a hacer (además, hay que estar mal de la cabeza para invertir en Somalia), pero es por eso, ese dinero lo va a perder
> En Suiza, si tienes dinero, sabes que el dinero que inviertas creando una empresa tiene muchas posibilidades de éxito, porque lo primero que te viene a la cabeza de Suiza, es que van a respetar lo que has adquirido, no va a venir ningún pirata a jodertelo todo
> Esa es la diferencia, pero querer pensar como "que es lo mismo porque en Somalia el estado es debil, y por tanto, el estado tiene que ser fuerte", y eso es una memez...
> ...



Yo lo veo es que el discurso anarcocapitalismo es muy comodo... sino funciona es pq no es suficientemente capitalismo...

El capitalismo real es este ... el q crea desigualdades... vuestra idea es una distopia... un mundo de bunqueres donde se impondria la ley del mas fuerte...

Tanto somalia como suiza son parte del sistema y estan interralacionados ... la riqueza de unos pocos es la pobreza de muchos...

Por cierto soy economista...y efectivamente hablamos del sistema capitalista que se basa en la explotacion y cuando le interesa en el poder del estado


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mayores genocidad de la historia:
> 
> Mao Tse Tung; ~ 60 millones de muertos.
> Josef Stalin: 10-50 millones de muertos, es díficil de contar.
> ...



Los americano cero muertos solo fueron daños colaterales... por eso ni los contamos en la tele


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> .
> lo que significa perder la apuesta tan alta que habían hecho, o se escala a un conflicto mucho mayor.



¿Y cual era esa apuesta que habían hecho?
Lo bueno de burbuja es que está lleno de espias y portavoces del Kremlin, con información y planes que ni siquiera Putin conoce.
Pon algún link, por insignificante que sea, donde alguien diga esos objetivos inalcanzables que tu dices.
No te molestes, no lo hay.
El plan original era:
1.- desmilitarizar Ucrania, lo cual ya se ha conseguido (apenas reciben armas cortas de EEUU y Europa).
2.- Enviar un mensaje a la administración Biden, lo cual se ha conseguido.
3.- Liberar los territorios de habla rusa del sur, lo cual se ha conseguido.
Entonces... ¿De a qué otros planes te refieres?
No me lo digas: Rusia va perdiendo la guerra porque no tienen ni gasolina y Putin tiene cáncer terminal.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (7 May 2022)

Se va configurando algo en el mapa, que le va a hacer pupa a alguien...Vean.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Ser pro ruso es muy arriesgado para que luego te dejen tirado.

La retirada de las unidades de la Guardia Nacional y la milicia de Stary Saltov y Tsirkunov con Tishki fue una decisión difícil.

Seamos francos: es mejor retirar las fuerzas disponibles para que puedan regresar que perder esas fuerzas de una vez por todas.

Ahora el frente está estabilizado en la línea Kazachya Lopan - Liptsy - Rubizhne (región de Jarkov). Como decíamos, se ha creado una zona de amortiguamiento de 7-8 km.

Pero a quien no envidiarás, entonces son los civiles. La caza de brujas ha comenzado.
#Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Alguien le ha contado a este señor la tasa de abortos en Rusia?



Al menos no les pagan el desplazamiento como hacen los yanquis de Amazon...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Haga usted la prueba: Paseese con una bandera Ucraniana en la Plaza Roja de Moscú, a ver lo que tarda en ser apaleado y llevado a la cárcel. Posiblemente se tire más de una década sin ver el sol.



Alemania no está en guerra. Ni siquiera está inmersa en un operación militar especial en el extranjero (caso de Rusia).
EEUU ha hecho muchas operaciones militares en el extranjero sin declarar la guerra, por ejemplo EN UCRANIA LO ESTAN HACIENDO.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

En Mangush (cerca de Mariupol), se desmantelaron una cruz celta y un monumento a Hetman Sahaidachny, erigido por el neonazi Azov prohibido en Rusia. La cruz celta se instaló junto al monumento a los soldados soviéticos caídos en las batallas de la Gran Guerra Patria. En el sitio del monumento al hetman, se izó la Bandera Roja.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Detenidos en Moscú, simpatizantes del grupo neonazi M.K.U. preparado para llevar a cabo ataques terroristas en el Día de la Victoria

El FSB y el Ministerio del Interior detuvieron en Moscú a tres simpatizantes del grupo neonazi M.K.U., que planeaban atacar a personas sin hogar y quemarlas vivas. La persona en el video es Alexander Gorelov. Conoce personalmente a Yegor Krasnov, considerado el fundador de M.K.U. (Maníacos. El culto de los asesinos). Alexander dice que anteriormente había matado a personas borrachas y sin hogar bajo la compulsión de un tal Rommel y el mismo Yegor Krasnov.

M.K.U. es una organización neonazi creada en Ucrania en 2018. Su ideología se basa en el deseo de matar a las personas que llevan un estilo de vida asocial y a las personas de apariencia no eslava: personas sin hogar, alcohólicos, drogadictos, trabajadores migrantes.


----------



## alfonbass (7 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Yo lo veo es que el discurso anarcocapitalismo es muy comodo... sino funciona es pq no es suficientemente capitalismo...
> 
> El capitalismo real es este ... el q crea desigualdades... vuestra idea es una distopia... un mundo de bunqueres donde se impondria la ley del mas fuerte...
> 
> ...



Es que NO SOMOS IGUALES, tu no tienes, ni los mismos intereses ni tienes los mismos objetivos ni tienes las mismas aptitudes que tengo yo...criticar las supuestas desigualdades ignorando el hecho de que, si alguien hace generar más riqueza ganará más que el que no lo haga, eso es así aquí, en Namibia, en Rusia y en Vietnam, no hay peros
La ley del más fuerte...decir eso es argumentar de mala manera, no, yo lo que digo es que pretender que un estado se encargue de todo es iluso, primero, porque no puede tener en cuenta millones de sensibilidades y de objetivos y segundo, no le interesa, por supuesto le interesa menos a los regímenes hiper intervencionistas
Es que, decir que la riqueza de unos es consecuencia de otros es absolutamente falso, si de verdad eres economista, sabrás que existen muchas formas de hacer dinero, sabrás que el mercado se basa en cuanto a oferta y demanda, si un país no produce no es que se le esté quitando nada, al contrario, si comercian con el y no tiene, lo que tiene que hacer es cambiar la línea de negocio, como hace cualquier empresa, por otra parte
El sistema capitalista no existe como sistema, capitalismo se puede definir como la capacidad de ahorrar capital para poder invertir, justo lo contrario de lo que afirman los que atacais la manera más logica de entender una sociedad, que es aplicando la libertad del individuo para unirse a otro, porque el capitalismo no es otra cosa sino eso

Lo que es cómodo es pretender que un estado te saque las castañas del fuego a tu aplicando leyes que al final, son lesivas para otra persona. No, no vale decir que, "tengo buenas intenciones", no puedes ayudar a quien no conoces, pero no por otra cosa que el hecho de que no le conoces, no sabes lo que quiere
Aplicar esa lógica es absurda, por mucho economista que seas


----------



## pemebe (7 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero qué pruebas tenéis de eso?
> 
> Lo único que se ha visto es una lancha de desembarco rusa atacada por un dron turco, vuela por los aires.
> 
> ...



No se si será verdad lo de la isla de la serpiente.* 

Lo que no es verdad es que hoy los Ucros hayan volado un barco por los aires.*

Fuente Ucra de bajas Rusas. Teoricamente han destrozado de todo pero no barcos.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

"Ellos [los nazis ucranianos] convirtieron a la gente, a todos nosotros, en rehenes. No nos dejaron salir para escondernos a nuestras espaldas".

Un refugiado de Mariupol habló sobre cómo los batallones nacionales utilizaron a los civiles de la ciudad para su propia protección.

"No los dejan salir. La gente subió en masa, pero los devolvieron y no los dejaron salir. Al otro lado, había autobuses esperando, pero estos nazis nuestros no los dejaron salir". Y ellos [la gente] dieron la vuelta y se fueron, y los autobuses se fueron.

Ellos [los nazis] se han vuelto aún peores, se han vuelto brutales en el pleno sentido de la palabra. Entran en los patios de la escuela y el jardín de infantes, miran dónde vive la gente en las casas, golpean cerca de estas casas y esperan: la respuesta llegó, por supuesto, la casa fue destruida y se esconden. Congelado por completo".


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ni en Rusia ni en China gobiernan los florentinos. Son perfectamente prescindibles para ambos sistemas. Más en el chino. En occidente ya sabemos a donde vamos: al neofeudalismo de las grandes multinacionales y capitales. Ellos son otra cosa distinta.



Pero tienden a lo mismo que el occidente capitalista. Lo trágico del momento histórico actual, es que no hay alternativas serias al capitalismo. El comunismo lleva décadas demostrándose muy inferior en todos los niveles, y se adapta muy mal a la naturaleza competitiva y rapaz de los humanos. Siento dar la razón al pesado de alfonbass y su liturgia liberal, pero es lo que hay. El libre mercado genera mucha desigualdad, pero lo compensa equilibrando la riqueza de la masa, que es cada vez menos pobre a nivel material.

Guste o no, hoy no hay un sistema económico-social alternativo al capitalismo. La Rusia capitalista de Putin, y el capitalismo de estado chino lo confirman. Dos potencias con un pasado comunista, que saben que sus sociedades colapsarían de no ser por el libre mercado.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

Resumen de hostilidades el 7 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal

Brevemente:

Dirección Kharkiv: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un contraataque al norte de Kharkiv. Por el momento, controlan la línea Prudyanka - Russian Lozovaya - Liptsy - Stary Saltov, descansando en Seversky Donets. En el área de Chuguev, sin cambios, los rusos mantienen posiciones a lo largo de la línea Primorskoye - Grakovo - Balakleya. Entre Balakleya e Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de forzar a Seversky Donets en el área de Chepil-Protopopovka y atacar el flanco del grupo Izyum.

ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco (de Izyum a Popasnaya) no ha cambiado en el área de Izyum: la lucha continúa a lo largo de toda la línea del frente a lo largo de la línea Grushevakha - Vernopolye - Novaya Dmitrovka - Kurulka - Dolgenka. Al este de Oskol, los rusos controlan la línea Alexandrovka-Shadrigolovo-Stavki-Yampol, se está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Drobyshevo para separar la agrupación APU en Svyatogorsk de Krasny Liman. Hay información sobre batallas en el área de Belogorovka (entre Seversky y Lisichansky), pero aún no se ha producido un forzamiento completo de Seversky Donets. En el área de Rubizhny, continúan los combates en Voevodovka y en el área de la planta de Zarya para bloquear Severodonetsk desde el norte, desde el noreste viene la ofensiva de Borovenki. En Bakhmutka: avance en Nizhny y batallas por Orekhove.

Frente Central (de Popasnaya a Marinka) - anteriormente, Popasnaya está completamente controlado por el NM de la LPR. En el área de Avdeevka, continúa la lucha por Novoselovka. En Maryinka - sin cambios.

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dnieper hasta Marinka): el trabajo de artillería continúa, actualmente no hay evidencia de un cambio en la línea del frente. Se informa sobre las batallas por Shcherbaki y Poltavka en la región de Zaporozhye.

Caldero de Mariupol: los ucranianos confirman la finalización exitosa de la evacuación de la población civil de Azovstal.

Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: la línea del frente no cambia a lo largo de la línea del Mar Negro - Aleksandrovka - Snigirevka - Velikaya Aleksandrovka - Ivanovka - el río Dnieper. Los ucranianos están haciendo intentos fallidos de apoderarse de la Isla de la Serpiente para romper el bloqueo naval.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

El 6 de mayo de 2022, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. anunció la aprobación por parte del presidente de EE. UU. de otro paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania por valor de 150 millones de dólares, a partir de marzo de 2021, unos 4500 millones de dólares.

El nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense de $ 150 millones se suma al total de $ 3.5 mil millones de asistencia militar total a Ucrania aprobado en la Ley de Presupuesto de Defensa de EE. UU. para el año fiscal 2022. En relación con el agotamiento de este límite autorizado, el presidente de los EE. UU., Joe Biden, ya envió una nueva solicitud de presupuesto al Congreso de los EE. UU. para la asignación de asistencia estadounidense a Ucrania por un monto de $ 33 mil millones a la vez, de los cuales $ 20 mil millones deberían ser militares directos. asistencia, "para asegurar un flujo continuo de armas y municiones".

Новая американская военная помощь Украине


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

La situación en Transnistria

Esta mañana, el servicio de prensa del Ministerio del Interior de la PMR publicó información sobre nuevos ataques terroristas en el territorio de la república no reconocida.

5 de mayo

A eso de las 22:20, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado desconocido arrojó dos artefactos explosivos en el área del antiguo aeródromo cerca del pueblo de Voronkovo.

No hubo víctimas ni daños.

Probablemente por eso decidieron no hacer pública la información sobre el ataque para no volver a inquietar a la población.

el 6 de mayo

Sobre las 21.40 en la misma zona, el UAV volvió a dejar caer dos artefactos explosivos, repitiéndose el ataque una hora después.

El vuelo del dron fue filmado por residentes locales. Testigos presenciales informaron que el UAV llegó desde Ucrania.

No hubo víctimas ni destrucción, como tras el incidente anterior.

El servicio de prensa del Ministerio del Interior de la PMR hizo un comunicado oficial y publicó fotografías de cráteres, cuya profundidad es de aproximadamente 1 metro y el diámetro es de 25 centímetros.

Valor de ataque

El último incidente fue el sexto de una serie de ataques terroristas y sabotajes llevados a cabo en el territorio de Pridnestrovie desde el 24 de abril.

Además, los ataques en el área del aeródromo en Voronkovo no son más que una provocación destinada a desestabilizar aún más la situación en el PMR, ya que el aeródromo en sí no representa ningún valor estratégico.

La lista de instalaciones de infraestructura crítica del PMR se puede encontrar en nuestro análisis detallado.

A pesar de los continuos intentos de algunos funcionarios de culpar a Rusia, hasta la fecha los principales beneficiarios de la escalada de tensiones en Transnistria siguen siendo Ucrania y sus anfitriones.

Como escribimos anteriormente, las provocaciones continuarán en el futuro.

Y dado el pirateo de la defensa de la agrupación Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Popasnaya, la operación exitosa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la isla Zmeiny y la destrucción de objetos importantes para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Odessa, en los próximos días. podemos esperar una intensificación de las actividades de sabotaje en el territorio de Pridnestrovie.

Mapa en alta resolución

#mapa #Moldavia #Transnistria #Rusia #Ucrania


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

❗El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, dijo que el tema del suministro de armas de Israel está “casi resuelto”.
#Ucrania

Si esto sucede, el liderazgo ruso se verá obligado a responder, proporcionando a Irán sistemas de armas avanzados, principalmente la defensa aérea S-400 y los cazas SU-35, armas que a Irán le gustaría recibir durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2022)

El régimen de Kiev, para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, realizó una provocación en Seversk y Serebryanka: militantes vestidos con uniformes rusos en vehículos con el signo "Z" dispararon contra casas, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Al mismo tiempo, periodistas extranjeros acompañaron a militantes ucranianos vestidos con uniformes rusos para la provocación y filmaron "actos de saqueo". Los medios de comunicación mundiales ignoran las atrocidades de los nacionalistas ucranianos, llevan a cabo una orden para incitar la histeria antirrusa en torno a hechos inventados.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero tienden a lo mismo que el occidente capitalista.



Los chinos ni de lejos. Una cosa es producir, comprar y vender y otra muy distinta que Ali Baba gobierne China y decida sus políticas que es lo que pasa en occidente. Comprando y vendiendo cosas llevamos miles y miles de años, el capitalismo tiene solo 4 siglos.


----------



## bubibartra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a dar por bueno ese argumento...ahora, yo te hago una pregunta...qué es lo bueno de los "otros sistemas"? cuando, creo que está claro...una mayor calidad de vida....?
> No será que es necesaria la libertad para un mayor enriquecimiento de la gente? solo compara libertad, indices de libertad y PIB y se llegan a conclusiones



Tu calidad de vida es la que es por los dos sistemas.

Si no fuera por ese malvado de Marx tendrías el capitalismo puro inglés de la época victoriana, lo más parecido a ultraliberslismo que ha habido, con sus jornadas de 16 horas y niños muriendo de agotamiento en las fabricas que eso sí han servido para tener una excelente literatura dickensiana Fueron los movimientos obreros surgidos del socialismo los que obtuvieron todos esos derechos que seguro te gustan mucho. El capitalismo de hoy día está en mayor o menor medida intervenido por el estado y tiene límites porque el socialismo trajo sindicatos, huelgas, movilizaciones obreras etc

Obvio que el capitalio puro o el comunismo puro solo traen problemas porque cuando se lleva todo a un extremo surge el abuso. El liberalismo puro es tan utópico como el comunismo puro.lo primero lleva a que en vez de una sana regulación del mercado lo que pase es que surgían oligarquías efectuadas por los grandes capitalistas que se unen para dominar el mercado y abusar de la poblacion porque "es el mercado amigo" . Y el comunismo puro crea una oligarquía de políticos que controlan el dinero de todos y no están por buscar el bien de todos.

En definitiva el ser humano es demasiado cabron para dejar a unos cuantos dominar el cotarro y esperar que se porten bien . Por eso ha de hacer frenos. Y el socialismo, con los derivados demócratas incluidos, ha servido para que el capitalismo este controlado


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que NO SOMOS IGUALES, tu no tienes, ni los mismos intereses ni tienes los mismos objetivos ni tienes las mismas aptitudes que tengo yo...criticar las supuestas desigualdades ignorando el hecho de que, si alguien hace generar más riqueza ganará más que el que no lo haga, eso es así aquí, en Namibia, en Rusia y en Vietnam, no hay peros
> La ley del más fuerte...decir eso es argumentar de mala manera, no, yo lo que digo es que pretender que un estado se encargue de todo es iluso, primero, porque no puede tener en cuenta millones de sensibilidades y de objetivos y segundo, no le interesa, por supuesto le interesa menos a los regímenes hiper intervencionistas
> Es que, decir que la riqueza de unos es consecuencia de otros es absolutamente falso, si de verdad eres economista, sabrás que existen muchas formas de hacer dinero, sabrás que el mercado se basa en cuanto a oferta y demanda, si un país no produce no es que se le esté quitando nada, al contrario, si comercian con el y no tiene, lo que tiene que hacer es cambiar la línea de negocio, como hace cualquier empresa, por otra parte
> El sistema capitalista no existe como sistema, capitalismo se puede definir como la capacidad de ahorrar capital para poder invertir, justo lo contrario de lo que afirman los que atacais la manera más logica de entender una sociedad, que es aplicando la libertad del individuo para unirse a otro, porque el capitalismo no es otra cosa sino eso
> ...



A mi el estado nunca me ha sacado las castañas del fuego afortunadamente ... se trata de una cuestion de sensibilidad social.

Ahora no vamos a ponernos a discutir que es un sistema y que es la acumulación de capital... las desigualdades las crea el sistema pq estamos interrelacionados, por eso es un sistema... Pero ya está: tu tienes tu ideologia y yo la mia. No nos pondremos de acuerdo. Simplemente me hace gracia la critica q se hace de inhumanidad de otros sistemas cuando vivimos en un sistema que no tiene nada de humano. Nada más solo queria señalar eso rebatiendo algo que yo no empecé... ahora vamos a seguir con la guerra de ucrania para no trollear el hilo mas de lo q está


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los chinos ni de lejos. Una cosa es producir, comprar y vender y otra muy distinta que Ali Baba gobierne China y decida sus políticas. Comprando y vendiendo cosas llevamos miles y miles de años, el capitalismo tiene solo 4 siglos.



Ya lo veremos. Si no me equivoco China aprobó el derecho de propiedad hace unos 20 años más o menos. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que las megaempresas chinas empiecen a comprar masivamente infraestructuras del estado chino y a influir cada vez más en la política interna.

La acumulación de capital y la propiedad privada, que es lo genuino del capitalismo, es muy difícil de contrarrestar por el comunismo. Y el poder del Estado tiene cada vez peor prensa entre la gente. A esto añade un mundo cada vez más globalizado por internet, uso de monedas no estatales, individualismo, multiculturalidad, etc.....

El concepto de estado, o de patria incluso, se torna cada vez más absurdo.


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya lo veremos. Si no me equivoco China aprobó el derecho de propiedad hace unos 20 años más o menos. *Solo es cuestión de tiempo que las megaempresas chinas* empiecen a comprar masivamente infraestructuras del estado chino y a influir cada vez más en la política interna.



Que va .... periódicamente le vuelan los sesos en el descanso del partido a algún listillo para que no saquen los pies del tiesto. Jack Ma, por ejemplo, está en la cuerda floja por listo. Coño .... ya saben como acaba la historia si les dejan. No tienen más que mirarnos.

Y sobre todo tienen algo que aquí no hay: estabilidad. Sus gobiernos se pueden permitir el lujo de planificar con décadas de antelación. 



> La acumulación de capital y la propiedad privada, que es lo genuino del capitalismo, es muy difícil de contrarrestar por el comunismo. *Y el poder del Estado tiene cada vez peor prensa entre la gente. A esto añade un mundo cada vez más globalizado por internet, *uso de monedas no estatales, individualismo, multiculturalidad, etc.....
> 
> El concepto de estado, o de patria incluso, se torna cada vez más absurdo.



Ten en cuenta que ellos no se tragan la propaganda que consumimos aquí. Se tragan otra que apunta en dirección contraria.


----------



## McNulty (7 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Y cual era esa apuesta que habían hecho?
> Lo bueno de burbuja es que está lleno de espias y portavoces del Kremlin, con información y planes que ni siquiera Putin conoce.
> Pon algún link, por insignificante que sea, donde alguien diga esos objetivos inalcanzables que tu dices.
> No te molestes, no lo hay.
> ...



El donbass fue la razón principal por la que Putin se metió en ucrania, no nos engañemos.
Si Rusia sale de ucrania sin controlar el donbass, es un fracaso claro de Putin.

Lo de desmilitarizar a ucrania está muy bien, pero con la invasión has conseguido que la otan meta toneladas de armamento moderno al lado de tus fronteras, por tanto no sé si te ha terminado rentando. Vale que has destruido mucha infraestructura militar ucraniana y has liberado territorios del sur, pero lo mollar es el donbass, y a día de hoy no está todo controlado por rusia.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*La operación especial rusa en Ucrania terminará sólo en la frontera polaca,
> dijo el vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa Pyotr Tolstoy
> en una entrevista con La Repubblica.
> 
> ...



Lo que no dice es donde estará la frontera de ucrania cuando lleguen los rusos, a este paso no les va a ser necesario cruzar el dnieper para alcanzarla.


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

Los jóvenes rusos se niegan a ir a la guerra. Ellos comprenden que el mundo no está anclado en 1945. Putin, no. Los.jovenes rusos quieren hacer su vida... y este tarado de Putin se lo ha fastidiado. 

Antes los rusos despertaban admiración. Hoy, les vemos como personas llenas de odio, de muerte, y todo por culpa de un despistado japuta del hijoPutin.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay cosas curiosas en los programas estadounidenses. Por ejemplo, la rápida decisión de sustituir el B-2 por el B-21 ,ya con una preserie en producción (creo que quedan 19 B-2) , la reciente de dar de baja 33 F-22, la rápida jubilación años atrás del F-117 o la apuesta masiva por el RQ-180 en detrimento de todos los demás drones grandes de la USAF.
> Es como si los aviones stealth tuvieran problemas de envejecimiento y/o de pérdida de indetectabilidad por evolución de los sistemas antiaéreos. Si en próximos ejercicios vemos que se siguen reduciendo las entradas de F-35 será que también ese programa va a acortar su vida en beneficio del futuro 6G, del que no se si hay ya algún prototipo secreto por ahí o aún es pronto.
> 
> También es llamativa es la nueva vida del F-15, que ya tiene medio siglo a sus espaldas y va a seguir siendo el "camión de bombas" e confianza durante bastante tiempo.



Yo no creo que sea exclusivamente por falta de efectividad, el F-35 les puede haber salido más o menos rana pero la sustitución del B-2 y la prematura retirada de algunos F-22 es cuestión de ahorro de costes.

Los aviones Norteamericanos tienen precios exorbitantes, ya veremos que precios tienen los B-21 y el sustituto del F-22 y cuantos se pueden permitir.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 May 2022)

El repostaje en Kiev. Una maravilla.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Esto es gravísimo.
> 
> Espero que los polacos no cometan el error de buscarse un Vietnam en Galitzia.
> 
> ...



Al final la UE acaba pidiendo ayuda a Rusia para derrotar a lo que quede de Ucrania. Joder qué buen guión de "Jolybud"


----------



## kelden (7 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea exclusivamente por falta de efectividad, el F-35 les puede haber salido más o menos rana pero la sustitución del B-2 y la prematura retirada de algunos F-22 es cuestión de ahorro de costes.
> 
> Los aviones Norteamericanos tienen precios exorbitantes, ya veremos que precios tienen los B-21 y el sustituto del F-22 y cuantos se pueden permitir.



Si los yankis fueran ahora mismo a una guerra seria acabarían sacando los F-15, 16 y 18 y fabricándolos en masa, esos chismes nuevos son una ruina y muy delicados de mantener. No se si será cierto pero he leido que en Siria e Irak a los F-22 se les desgastaba el revestimiento absorbente de ondas de radar del fuselaje a las pocas horas de vuelo por el polvo del desierto y el efecto stealth a tomar por culo ....


----------



## rejon (7 May 2022)

La realidad es palmaria, hay un agredido y un agresor y ninguna otra consideración cambia eso ni justifica al agresor, que es lo que los trollejos rusos intentan camuflar.


----------



## ccartech (7 May 2022)

Pocos más lanzados desde Belgorod. Día inusual Los rusos dispararon una gran cantidad de misiles hoy


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El Sarmat por lo leído es un misil que puede ponerse en orbita, no esta diseñado para realizar una orbita completa sino parte de la orbita, cuando entra en orbita y en el momento adecuado activa unos retrocohetes que le hacen caer de modo balístico (bombardeo de orbita fraccional).
> 
> Aparte según dicen puede llevar el sistema Mozit capaz de neutralizar un ataque por sorpresa (first strike) llevado a cabo tanto por misiles crucero como balísticos ICBM.



Pero vale para tomar Járkov, sí o no?


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Hungría no puede apoyar nuevas sanciones de la UE contra Rusia en la forma actual -PM Orban


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Emboscaron a soldados ucranianos en dirección a Kharkov, publicaron el video en mi telegrama porque es demasiado gráfico.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 May 2022)

*Ya sabemos lo que tenían reservado para el 9 de Mayo...la venganza de Odesa.*


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los jóvenes rusos se niegan a ir a la guerra. Ellos comprenden que el mundo no está anclado en 1945. Putin, no. Los.jovenes rusos quieren hacer su vida... y este tarado de Putin se lo ha fastidiado.
> 
> Antes los rusos despertaban admiración. Hoy, les vemos como personas llenas de odio, de muerte, y todo por culpa de un despistado japuta del hijoPutin.



Que cono vas a comprender tu tontolaba que ni siquiera vives en rusia
Para ti hijo de la gran puta


Esto es lo que hacen los putos nazis a los que tú jaleas y apoyas


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

‘EEUU participa directamente en combates contra Rusia en Ucrania’ | HISPANTV


El presidente de la Duma Rusa (Cámara Baja), Vyacheslav Volodin, avisa que EE.UU. directamente está implicado en el conflicto en Ucrania




www.hispantv.com


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Me daria verguenza vivir en un pais que hace estas cosas:

Rusia elimina las leyes de propiedad intelectual en la importación de marcas extranjeras #Rusia #Ucrania

El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Rusia ha publicado este viernes la lista completa de productos, que incluye más de cincuenta categorías, sujetos al régimen de "importación paralela" que entrará en vigor a partir de este sábado y por el que se omitirá la necesidad de autorización del titular de la propiedad intelectual de las mercancías para su introducción en el mercado ruso.

El documento, de 25 páginas, establece 56 categorías diferentes de productos cuya importación a Rusia estará permitida sin necesidad de autorización de los propietarios del 'copyright', incluyendo desde componentes para automóviles extranjeros, dispositivos electrónicos y electrodomésticos, ropa, calzado o cosmética y perfumería.

El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio precisó que la lista de bienes en relación con los cuales no se aplican las disposiciones legales está condicionada a que dichos bienes "sean puestos en circulación fuera del territorio de la Federación Rusa por los titulares de derechos (titulares de patentes), y también con su consentimiento".

De este modo, se excluye la responsabilidad civil en los casos de importación de productos por parte de los importadores al margen de los canales de distribución oficiales.

Entre los principales productos incluidos en el listado destacan los relacionados con más de medio centenar de fabricantes de automóviles, así como de los mayores fabricantes de neumáticos y componentes para la industria automotriz, después de la retirada de Rusia de estas empresas.

Asimismo, también se incluyen los productos y componentes de empresas tecnológicas como Apple, Asus, HP, GoPro, Panasonic, Samsung , Nokia, Sony, Intel, Dell, LG o Toshiba; videoconsolas como XBox, PlayStation o Nintendo; fabricantes de electrodomésticos como Electrolux, Miele, Siemens, Dyson o Philips; además de marcas internacionales de moda y de cosmética y cuidado personal.

https://www.niusdiario.es/internacio...325624170.html

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Que cono vas a comprender tu tontolaba que ni siquiera vives en rusia
> Para ti hijo de la gran puta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Quien paga?
Ucrania no existe como estado centralizado.
Esta endeudado hasta el cuello.
Tiene todo destruido.
Toda su industria debe estar parada.
Toda su logistica destruida.
Me recuerda a los clubes de Futbol aca en Argentina.
Todos fundidos y los dirigentes enriquecidos presentandose a elecciones de un club fundido.
Reino Unido a punto de entregar más paquete militar de £ 1.300 millones a Ucrania


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>





¿Se disculpará y arrodillará otra vez el mariconazo de Putin ante los jodíos o le echará huevos y enviará masivamente armamento a Hezbolá?


Apuesto por lo primero.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me daria verguenza vivir en un pais que hace estas cosas:
> 
> Rusia elimina las leyes de propiedad intelectual en la importación de marcas extranjeras #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> ...



Como en USA, si tu patentas ahí, el estado tiene derecho de pernada y puede utilizar la patente, es lo que se pido para las vacunas de COVID y no lo hicieron.

Consulta tus fuentes que como CM , tu y el capitán Almeida os retratáis.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Quien paga?
> Ucrania no existe como estado centralizado.
> Esta endeudado hasta el cuello.
> Tiene todo destruido.
> ...





Paga Europa, tendremos inflación y pobreza para rato pero es lo que tiene ser los palanganeros de los gusanos, ellos mandan y los europedos obedecen.


----------



## Hal8995 (8 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Al final la UE acaba pidiendo ayuda a Rusia para derrotar a lo que quede de Ucrania. Joder qué buen guión de "Jolybud"



Pues eso sería bueno para q los polacos aprendieran la lección...como los Usa armando a los muyaidines en los 80...que eran " guerreros de la libertad"...hasta q sus descendientes hicieron el 11S


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2022)

tu no has catado mujer en tu triste vida si estas todo el dia metiendo mierda desde tu sitio como cm tontolaba, sabras tu de chichi
toma para ti rabia puto nazi


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Se disculpará y arrodillará otra vez el mariconazo de Putin ante los jodíos o le echará huevos y enviará masivamente armamento a Hezbolá?
> 
> 
> Apuesto por lo primero.



No se monta como una carpa esto. Lleva su tiempo entiendo. Adiestramiento etc.
Además de hacerlo llegar a destino.
Me parece mas chachara que otra cosa.
Lo subo porque son declaraciones oficiales.
Lo que sí, han generado demasiada expectativas sobre lo que harán o dirán el 9.
Lo que no tengo claro es quienes generan esa expectativas si Rusia u occidente , poniéndola en aprieto para que hagan algo precipitado o desmoralice la tropa.
Veremos.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

En el frente #Mariupol después del desembarco en el mar #DPR y #RussianArmy tomaron el control de las primeras colinas al sur del área industrial de Azovtal. La captura de estas posiciones permitirá a las tropas monitorear los movimientos de los soldados restantes #UkrainianArmy , la mayoría de ellos ocultos debido a la intensidad del bombardeo. La rendición de hoy debe tomarse como una señal del fin de los combates durante los próximos días ya que se acaban los alimentos y municiones y la evacuación de civiles allanará el camino a una opinión de rendición en las filas de estas tropas. #RussianUkrainianWar


----------



## Caracalla (8 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya lo veremos. Si no me equivoco China aprobó el derecho de propiedad hace unos 20 años más o menos. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que las megaempresas chinas empiecen a comprar masivamente infraestructuras del estado chino y a influir cada vez más en la política interna.
> 
> La acumulación de capital y la propiedad privada, que es lo genuino del capitalismo, es muy difícil de contrarrestar por el comunismo. Y el poder del Estado tiene cada vez peor prensa entre la gente. A esto añade un mundo cada vez más globalizado por internet, uso de monedas no estatales, individualismo, multiculturalidad, etc.....
> 
> El concepto de estado, o de patria incluso, se torna cada vez más absurdo.



En China si alguien no sigue las líneas marcadas por el partido, sea quien sea... desde actores famosos, grandes empresarios o incluso el presidente de la Interpol le sucede lo siguiente.

Es detenido sin previo aviso.

Es trasladado a un centro de internamiento.

No se le permite ningún tipo de comunicación con la familia o la empresa.

Es víctima de torturas que le dejan marcado y educado de por vida.

Es puesto en libertad como muy pronto a los 2 meses, algunos tardan más y otros no vuelven a salir o no se sabe nunca más de ellos.

Si es liberado, sale cantando loas a Xi, a Mao y a toda la internacional comunista.

En China al PCCh no le tose ni Dios. Son implacables.


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



A lo mejor se le ocurre hundir al Ysabel


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En China si alguien no sigue las líneas marcadas por el partido, sea quien sea... desde actores famosos, grandes empresarios o incluso el presidente de la Interpol le sucede lo siguiente.
> 
> Es detenido sin previo aviso.
> 
> ...



La vida de Julian Assange estas describiendo. Pero me parece que no esta en China.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me daria verguenza vivir en un pais que hace estas cosas:
> 
> Rusia elimina las leyes de propiedad intelectual en la importación de marcas extranjeras #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> ...



A mi me da verguenza de que en mi pais exista gente como tu.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Se va configurando algo en el mapa, que le va a hacer pupa a alguien...Vean.
> 
> Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps



Yo sigo pensando que iran a por Odessa


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 May 2022)

La contraofensiva de los malvados ucras deja un reguero de ruskis muertos en el frente de Jarkov.






Y mientras tanto los follacabras moderados Kaydrovitas siguen luchando por la noble tarea de desnazificar Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Entre Rusia y China ha habido un divertido baile de numeros, hasta hace unos años las cifras oficiales de los muertos por el comunismo eran, La URSS 60 millones y China 20, los otros 20 hasta hacer 100, cifra mítica lo sacaban de otros procesos socialistas contando como muertos del Comunismo tanto a los producidos como a los sufridos por el proceso revolucionario. Por cierto la cifra de 60 milloes es de Solchenistzyn que sumaba las bajas rusas con la nazis.
> Pero entonces algunos empezamos a confrontar los 60 millones de muertos por Stalin con los censos de la URSS desde 1900, y claro, la cifra de marras se fué a tomar por culo, ¿solución para seguir cuadrando la cifra mágica de 100? cambiar los numeros, ahora Stalin habia matado a 20 y Mao a 60, de todos modos las cifras chinas eran incomprobables para el garrulo de turno, dicho y hecho.



En China hubo épocas en que la gente iba por la calle secuestrando niños para comerselos.

Admitido por los chinos, nada de fake news.


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mayores genocidad de la historia:
> 
> Mao Tse Tung; ~ 60 millones de muertos.
> Josef Stalin: 10-50 millones de muertos, es díficil de contar.
> ...



No de coña 6 millones de judios. Las cifras mas altas actualmente son como mucho 1,5 millones de judios, gitanos, criminales, gays y otra gente 'indeseable'


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

buriatos y follacabras, la esperanza de occidente



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La contraofensiva de los malvados ucras deja un reguero de ruskis muertos en el frente de Jarkov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Besarionis (8 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Yo lo veo es que el discurso anarcocapitalismo es muy comodo... sino funciona es pq no es suficientemente capitalismo...
> 
> El capitalismo real es este ... el q crea desigualdades... vuestra idea es una distopia... un mundo de bunqueres donde se impondria la ley del mas fuerte...
> 
> ...



El anarcocapitalismo real existió: en el Congo de Balduino. Un paraíso.


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no es "capitalismo", por qué, cuando se habla de libertad de elección y prosperidad aparecen esos nombres? hablamos de Suiza, por ejemplo? donde se vive mejor, en Suiza o en Libia? Un, dos, tres...responda otra vez....



En Libia se vivia DE PUTA MADRE en época de Gadafi.

El pueblo vivia a gastos pagos: casa, educacion, sanidad, comida de sobra barata, etc, etc... hasta el entierro lo pagaba el estado

Gadafi era un EXCELENTE gobernante.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Haga usted la prueba: Paseese con una bandera Ucraniana en la Plaza Roja de Moscú, a ver lo que tarda en ser apaleado y llevado a la cárcel. Posiblemente se tire más de una década sin ver el sol.



Alemania no está en guerra. Gran diferencia


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y lo más parecido a los nazis que se ha visto en los dos últimos siglos es el exterminio de la población india en USA y su posterior destierro a las reservas (ghettos).




El intento de genocido de los filipinos por los USA tras quitarsela a España tambien fue gordo. 1,5 millones de un total de 8 millones de poblacion, casi el 20%

El plan USA era dejar como mucho un par de millones de seres inferiores en reservas como esclavos/siervos y colonizar a mazo Filipinas con yankees.


----------



## Hermericus (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan (por torpe o por lo que sea) y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.
> 
> Con respecto a PolPot se cargaron su régimen otros comunistas. Supongo que escandalizados por sus desmanes.   Eso los redime?



No todo el holodomor ucraniano fue un genocidio planificado. Hubo zonas de Kazastan o Rusia el la que tambien hubo muchisimos muertos de hambre, en Kazastan en proporcion superior a Ucrania.

Pero Stalin que era una bestia de grado sieral si que utilizó infinidad de veces la muerte por hambre de zonas no comunistas. Cientos de miles o incluso algun millon no se pueden saber cifras exactas.

Quitarles la comida y la ropa de abrigo y dejar a grandes poblaciones rurales morir de hambre y frio era lo normal en la URRS de los años 20 y 30. Los comunistas eran extremadamente sádicos y les gustaba ver sufrir y morir lentamente a sus enemigos.


----------



## Peineto (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El intento de genocido de los filipinos por los USA tras quitarsela a España tambien fue gordo. 1,5 millones de un total de 8 millones de poblacion, casi el 20%
> 
> El plan USA era dejar como mucho un par de millones en reservas y colonizar a mazo Filipinas con yankees.


----------



## SanRu (8 May 2022)

1) Ha tenido cierto éxito

2) Que Polonia va a entrar en esta guerra para tomar el control de sus territorios históricos lo sabemos algunos desde que Bielorrusia empezó a concentrar tropas en Brest. Supongo que lo hará cuando el ejercito Ucraniano se derrumbe si alguna vez se cierra la bolsa del Dombass.

3) Lugansk avanza bastante bien pero Donetsk va más lento. Ambos avanzas y los Ukros solo pierden terreno.

4) El frente sur se puede dividir en 2 frentes, el primero es es de Mikolaiv donde los rusos solo defienden (aunque realizan ataques a distancia para reventar) y el frente se Zaporiyia, donde los rusos avanzas al mismo ritmo que el frente de Donetsk por necesidad militar. podrían avanzar más rápido, pero no conviene.


----------



## Guaguei (8 May 2022)

lo unico que les puede salvar es zelensky, pero zelensky no quiere, porque zelensky es usa, no pueden pretender culpar y que les salve el ejercito enemigo, y es mas el ejercito enemigo ya les ha salvado, pero ellos no quieren aceptarlo, les ha dicho que salgan deponiendo las armas, rindiendose

no pueden rendirse por que le temen mas a su gobierno, y su gobierno les ha ordenado que no se rindan, es jodido y subrealista cuando tu rendicion no depende de ti, depende de usa, y se ha tomado esto como algo muy personal y significativo, ademas que podria ser entregar a personal otan muy relevante, que tal vez este mejor muerto


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

buen video


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que, no puedes definir capitalismo, no es un sistema en si mismo, es lo que deberías empezar a entender
> Somalia y Suiza son países muy diferentes, con estructuras muy distintas, en Somalia no hay propiedad privada, por lo que, no hay inversión y, si alguien se plantea la misma lo va a ver como algo con demasiado riesgo, y no lo va a hacer (además, hay que estar mal de la cabeza para invertir en Somalia), pero es por eso, ese dinero lo va a perder
> En Suiza, si tienes dinero, sabes que el dinero que inviertas creando una empresa tiene muchas posibilidades de éxito, porque lo primero que te viene a la cabeza de Suiza, es que van a respetar lo que has adquirido, no va a venir ningún pirata a jodertelo todo
> Esa es la diferencia, pero querer pensar como "que es lo mismo porque en Somalia el estado es debil, y por tanto, el estado tiene que ser fuerte", y eso es una memez...
> ...



Por centrar el debate sobre la guerra en Ucrania, la diferencia entre Somalia, Suiza y Ucrania a efectos bélicos es que en Somalia la fuerza y la coerción son completamente privadas, a cargo de diversos warlords, en Ucrania es mixta, porque hay ejércitos privados en manos de oligarcas locales, mercenarios y ejército regular del estado ucraniano, y en Suiza es completamente estatal. Incluso Rusia ha contratado al grupo Wagner, lo que es señal de la guerra se tiende a privatizar, lo que seguramente te gustará.


----------



## bubble bubble (8 May 2022)

Hay varios mensajes de foreros y artículos de prensa comentando que la guerra se está enquistando, y que esto beneficia a los ucranianos debido a que podrán entrenar nuevas tropas y recibirán refuerzos armamentísticos inagotables de occidente, lo que puede provocar a largo plazo una derrota rusa por agotamiento. Aunque no tengo la capacidad de Zhukov para hacer un post con datos detallados voy a intentar desarrollar porqué esto es en realidad una quimera.

Primero, en la guerra moderna un recluta sin entrenamiento no vale apenas nada, pues la guerra se ha tecnificado enormemente. En realidad, nunca han valido realmente mucho, un legionario romano valía por diez enemigos barbaros a medio entrenar, las grandes reclutas persas no pudieron nada contra Alejandro, etc. Dudo mucho que Ucrania pueda formar mínimamente un número suficiente de soldados para cubrir las bajas que sufre actualmente, pese a que reciban ayuda occidental. También hay que tener en cuenta que no es solo el entrenamiento, hasta que no se tiene experiencia de combate real un recluta por bien entrenado que esté no es realmente un soldado. Además el tipo de armas que están recibiendo son de diferentes países, lo que provoca un caos no solo a nivel logístico, si no también la dificultad del acople del soldado a un arma para el que no ha recibido un entrenamiento específico.

Segundo hay que ver si realmente tienen la capacidad de mano de obra necesaria para movilizar las unidades que requeriría una guerra de este tipo. Desde que se inicio la guerra civil, numerosos jóvenes han huido del país para evitar el reclutamiento, cuando no se pasaron directamente a la facción prorrusa. Ciertamente creo que los rusos infravaloraron la capacidad y el deseo de resistir del ejercito ucraniano, pero seguramente la mayoría de los ucranianos que realmente querían combatir estén ya en las fuerzas ucranianas. A partir de ahora tendría pues que reclutar a gente forzosamente, que ya no se enfrentan a milicianos prorrusos si no al ejercito ruso, y que además están viendo el terrible número de bajas que se están dando. Además un país para funcionar mínimamente no puede movilizar a todos los hombres disponibles, pues muchos son necesarios para mantener las actividades normales del país, y las mujeres con las que se puede intentar sustituirlos han escapado a millones desde que empezó esta última guerra. 

Tercero existe la posibilidad del reclutamiento de mercenarios, pero ya hemos visto que no están dando la talla. Los soldados formados occidentales no están acostumbrados a este tipo de guerra, ni a ser los que están en inferioridad de potencia de fuego, con lo que ya hemos visto varias espantadas, como las que se dieron al bombardear su centro de entrenamiento o la última del famoso Wali. En cuanto a la utilización masiva de "contratistas" como en Irak o Afganistán lo veo complicado, pues está gente solo se mueve por el dinero y en está guerra saben que tienen altas posibilidades de morir. Solo queda la movilización de tropas propias de países OTAN camufladas, pero esto no se puede hacer a gran nivel sin riesgo de entrar en guerra, y excepto Polonia dudo que ningún país se atreve a arriesgar algo más que unos pocos operativos de fuerzas especiales.

Cuarto, en cuanto al material hasta ahora han estado movilizando armas de apoyo a la infantería, manpads que han sido muy útiles para impedir que los rusos exploten sus superioridad aérea y misiles antitanques que dificultan el apoyo de las unidades blindadas. Pero ahora la guerra ha mutado a una de posiciones donde lo importante es la artillería pesada, lo cual es mucho más difícil de movilizar, y sobre todo de hacer llegar al frente. Un manpad o un javelin no van a ser de mucha utilidad ahora. Por otra parte el material pesado que están transfiriendo hasta ahora es en su mayoría morralla de poca utilidad, tanques viejos y vehículos de infantería que estaban a punto de jubilarse.

Resumiendo, las fuerzas ucranianas están dando más pelea de lo que muchos esperábamos, pero la realidad es que han estado formándose desde hace mucho tiempo, y por lo expuesto anteriormente es imposible que puedan reorganizarse mientras dure la guerra. Lo más que pueden hacer es formar masas de soldados a medio entrenar y con baja moral, cuya única utilidad sería la guerra urbana, cosa que es fácil evitar poniendo sitio a las ciudades en lugar de asaltarlas como en Mariupol. Creo que entre tres y seis meses, máximo un año, se producirá el colapso del ejercito ucraniano, y salvo que se escale con la implicación de terceros países, la guerra finalizará o dará paso a un alto el fuego una vez los rusos ocupen las partes de Ucrania que deseen si no hay rendición formal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

bueno tambien es normal ahora, miles de toneladas de grano ucraniano han sido robados por los carniceros orcos rompiendo el suministro alimentario en amplias regiones del mundo. hasta reventaron un silo con 30.000 toneladas de grano.



Hermericus dijo:


> No todo el holodomor ucraniano fue un genocidio planificado. Hubo zonas de Kazastan o Rusia el la que tambien hubo muchisimos muertos de hambre, en Kazastan en proporcion superior a Ucrania.
> 
> Pero Stalin que era una bestia de grado sieral si que utilizó infinidad de veces la muerte por hambre de zonas no comunistas. Cientos de miles o incluso algun millon no se pueden saber cifras exactas.
> 
> Quitarles la comida y la ropa de abrigo y dejar a grandes poblaciones rurales morir de hambre y frio era lo normal en la URRS de los años 20 y 30


----------



## magufone (8 May 2022)

Buenísimo... si tienes 9 años y no demasiadas inquietudes.
Topico detras de otro... Y como no! Tambien antivacunas bebelejia...
En fin... El target se llama


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (8 May 2022)

Puto.


----------



## Waterman (8 May 2022)

Como la guerra se alargue mucho mas Europa se va a la mierda, bien economicamente o bien por entrar en el conflicto de lleno. Esta en manos de Rusia declarar que el rearme de Ucrania por parte de Europa implica que esta entra en la guerra de forma directa. Creo que se ha estirado la cuerda demasiado y hay que dejar a su suerte a Ucrania ya.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Ayer en Argentina exploto una actor que se identificaba con el Macrismo totalmente alineado a las politicas globalista, evidentemente, en estos dias se dio cuenta que tampoco era todo como según el creía y pasó lo siguiente.
Para ponerlos en contexto el programa es de un diario totalmente alineado con la linea editorial globalista de Occidente.
Lo que publica el País lo publica Clarín y La Nación.
En mi pais gran parte del "periodismo" se levanta para criticar las 24hs al gobierno, por no ser liberal.
Todos estos que estan en la mesa son personas con titulos de periodistas que se creen analistas y hablan como panelistas, improvisando lo malo sobre cualquier medida, palabra o gesto que salga del gobierno.
Despues de esto salieron algunas informaciones de lo que ganaron este tipo de periodistas entre el 2015 al 2019 cpn el otro gobierno.
Algunos millones otros cientos de miles de dolares. Por eso es que les grita respecto del dinero.
En fin se le cayo la careta.
Lo pongo a modo de ejemplo de como nos lavan o intentan lavar la cabeza en todo el puto mundo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 May 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Como la guerra se alargue mucho mas Europa se va a la mierda, bien economicamente o bien por entrar en el conflicto de lleno. Esta en manos de Rusia declarar que el rearme de Ucrania por parte de Europa implica que esta entra en la guerra de forma directa. Creo que se ha estirado la cuerda demasiado y hay que dejar a su suerte a Ucrania ya.



Pero entonces, rusia declararía la guerra a Europa sin haber tomado jarkov? o tomarían Járkov primero? Probablemente tomarían Jarkov primero, porque está a tan solo 20 km de su frontera, no?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

No, no se puede consentir el extermino de ucranianos, un genocidio de asimilación imperial en Europa en pleno siglo XXI



Waterman dijo:


> Como la guerra se alargue mucho mas Europa se va a la mierda, bien economicamente o bien por entrar en el conflicto de lleno. Esta en manos de Rusia declarar que el rearme de Ucrania por parte de Europa implica que esta entra en la guerra de forma directa. Creo que se ha estirado la cuerda demasiado y hay que dejar a su suerte a Ucrania ya.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que iran a por Odessa



Pero antes o después de tomar Járkov? Igual primero intentan tomar Járkov otra vez, estando a tan solo 20 km de la frontera rusa y siendo de mayoría rusófona sería lo natural, no crees?


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Por centrar el debate sobre la guerra en Ucrania, la diferencia entre Somalia, Suiza y Ucrania a efectos bélicos es que en Somalia la fuerza y la coerción son completamente privadas, a cargo de diversos warlords, en Ucrania es mixta, porque hay ejércitos privados en manos de oligarcas locales, mercenarios y ejército regular del estado ucraniano, y en Suiza es completamente estatal. Incluso Rusia ha contratado al grupo Wagner, lo que es señal de la guerra se tiende a privatizar, lo que seguramente te gustará.



Qué equivocados estáis muchos sobre el pensamiento liberal...es eso o no leeis lo que se escribe desde ese marco, porque otra explicación no hay....

El término privado hace referencia a una persona privada que realiza una actividad o servicio, NADA MÁS...eso no significa que no sea persona y que me espante la guerra, de hecho, creo que el problema principal son los estados en esa cuestión...a poco que alguien viaje y hable con gente, se dará cuenta que ni los rusos son enemigos de nadie como tampoco lo son los ucranianos, ni los sirios ni los belgas
¿Sabes lo que a mi me gusta? que cualquier persona random consiga sus objetivos vitales, sabes lo que no me importa? la posición en la que parte, sabes cual es el principal problema que se vive en Ucrania? por un lado, un estado ucraniano que ha sido incapaz de mejorar nada, ni de otorgar unos derechos esenciales para la prosperidad de la gente, en lugar de tomar el camino de los balticos, por ejemplo, se quedaron a medio camino entre algo que solo les podía llevar a esto, sabes cual es el problema de Rusia? que mientras existe un estado que se dedica a vitorear logros "de la patria", la gente en pueblos e incluso en ciudades tiene la necesidad de buscarse 2 o 3 curros para poder vivir decentemente
Permite un consejo, trata de escuchar PRIMERO a aquél que tenga una opinión contraria a la tuya, te hará comprender mucho mejor a la gente y quien sabe, igual se moldea tu opinión en función de lo que ves y no en función de una ideologia


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 May 2022)

Se ha producido un accidente muy accidental en una planta de producción de combustible para misiles rusa. Esperemos que se quede en un susto.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La bandera roja con la Hoz y el Martillo son los símbolos de los obreros, la svastica es una araña negra.



Querras decir que fue el simbolo de...

No hay mayores traidores a la clase obrera que los partidos de izquierda expañoles...mariscadores...y ladrones. Ya han demostrado de sobras como han vendido a su pueblo.

Ningun politico español tiene perdon ante lo que han hecho y el sufrimiento que estan causando y van a causar...no hay ideologia...solo hay egoismo y lucha por el poder.

Los engañados...seguid mirando vuestro lado del ronzal.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Me cago en las democracias "occidentales".


----------



## kikepm (8 May 2022)

Interesantísimos argumentos sobre economía y bla bla bla.

Ahora bien, podríais abrir un hilo específico sobre liberalismo y debatir sesudamente allí.

Ya cuesta seguir este hilo incluso filtrando a todo tipo de subnormales amigos del gore y generalmente follaOTANs, como para tener que filtrar temas que no tienen nada que ver con la guerra.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo hacen constantemente, a la prensa me refiero. Les da igual soltar burradas fácilmente desmontables, saben que la mayoría de la gente se olvida rápidamente del asunto, y los medios lo entierran debajo de una pila de nuevos bulos, en busca del siguiente titular sensacionalista. Si lo vemos en temas banales como el fútbol, qué no harán otros asuntos más serios...
> 
> Las agencias saben a quién se dirige su contenido, a personas que se dejan guiar por las emociones, que no piensan de un modo racional.



Me lo mandan por Tgram.

Por Victor Ternovsky


*El ‘exorcismo’ por parte de la Cancillería rusa no alcanza ‘sacarle el diablo’ al diario español ABC*

Lo único que le queda del periodismo a la prensa española es la letra ‘p’ con la que inicia la palabra ‘propaganda’, la única tarea a la que se dedican medios como el diario ABC, que consigió una entrevista con la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova, pero decidió no publicarla al descubrir que no encuadra en su línea editorial.

Una línea editorial donde Vladímir Putin es calificado como “Ángel del odio”, al tiempo que los integrantes del Batallón Azov, un grupo neonazi que protagonizó el genocido en Donbás, aparecen como “símbolos de la unidad” de Ucrania y defensores de “los valores del país”.

No obstante, el ministerio de Exteriores decidió acceder a la solicitud de ABC, respondiendo a las preguntas por escrito del periódico sobre el conflicto de Ucrania. Unas respuestas que constituyeron una sesión de exorcismo para el jefe de Sección Internacional del diario, Alexis Rodríguez Garrido. Sin embargo, esta sesión no alcanzó ‘expulsarle el diablo’, dado que, tras volver en sí, se apresuró a manifestar a la parte rusa que no existe la manera de sacar la entrevista, ni en la versión impresa de ABC, ni tampoco en su página web.

Al respecto, María Zajárova denunció una “censura descarada”, una apreciación compartida en una conversación telefónica por el jefe de la oficina en Moscú del diario español, quien demostró tener más coraje que su jefe atrincherado en Madrid, donde sigue inundando la portada de ABC de unos auténticos insultos contra el presidente ruso y todo tipo de mentiras sobre la operación especial militar del Kremlin en Ucrania, llegando también a permitir a sus autores a burlarse del patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, Kirill, entre otras manifestaciones de la muerte del periodismo español.

Ante estos hechos, la Cancillería rusa tomó la decisión de subir en su portal la entrevista censurada. Quien la lea, entenderá el porqué del miedo a los criterios expresados por María Zajárova. Y es que no dejan piedra sobre piedra de la falsa narrativa de Occidente.

Por ejemplo, la diplomática recuerda que “durante los últimos ocho años, Rusia ha hecho todo lo posible para resolver el conflicto en Donbás por medios pacíficos”. En este contexto, resalta que, con la mediación de Moscú, se firmó el “Paquete de Medidas para la Implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk del 12 de febrero de 2015”, aprobado por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que “preveía una secuencia clara de pasos que conducían a la reintegración de Donbás a Ucrania bajo las condiciones de un estatus especial para la región”.

“Sin embargo, los líderes ucranianos se negaron categóricamente a cumplirlo”, constata Zajárova, subrayando que EEUU y la UE permanecieron ciegos ante el genocidio contra la población rusa del Este de Ucrania. “Los habitantes de Donbás fueron masacrados durante 8 años. Civiles asesinados, niños. En el territorio de Europa, por culpa de Kiev, aparecieron cementerios de niños. ¿Dónde estaba el Gobierno de España, por ejemplo?”, pregunta la diplomática.

Entre otras cuestiones, el periódico le preguntó a la vocera de Exteriores sobre el futuro de las relaciones entre Madrid y Moscú, donde Zajárova responde que ”no hay nada bueno en el hecho de que muchas cosas positivas conseguidas en las relaciones bilaterales hayan quedado borradas por la decisión de las autoridades españolas de sumarse a las sanciones contra Rusia”. Agrega que, ”por cierto, Madrid no se detuvo exclusivamente en el componente económico de las restricciones: ya se han realizado dos entregas de armas a Kiev, incluyendo las consideradas letales”.

La entrevista completa está disponible aquí:




__





Entrevista de la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova







mid.ru


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2022)

Ayer escuché una entrevista con un general americano retirado comentando la guerra. Resumen:

a) El gran activo del ejército ruso es la artillería y todas sus tácticas bélicas se centran en ese poder de fuego que es superior al de cualquier país de la Tierra. Además, es una posición muy segura, pues tienen sistemas de interceptación electrónica que despistan los misiles otánicos que intentan atacar las posiciones de artillería, y armas de defensa anti-drones que los destruye mucho antes de que aparezcan en el horizonte.

b) Los avances tan rápidos de los primeros días, debidos al efecto sorpresa, ha llevado a los analistas a pensar que Rusia intentaba emplear una táctica de guerra relámpago. Sería la primera vez en la historia y, por lo tanto, no es consecuente con su tradición militar.

c) Si avanzas, el ejército ucraniano se refugiará en la ciudades, tomando como rehenes a su población civil, lo que dificulta enormemente los avances rusos, sobre todo en lo que, para ellos, es una guerra civil donde deben respetar la vida de los prorrusos en esas regiones que pretenden "liberar". Dentro de las ciudades, ni la artillería ni los blindados sirven para nada y se presta a todo tipo de emboscadas, o en el mejor caso, a masacres colaterales políticamente invendibles. En la segunda guerra mundial Hitler intentó retrasarlos en la toma de las llamadas "ciudades fortaleza", y pasaron completamente de ellas. Las cercaban y seguían avanzando, siguiendo la exitosa estrategia de Stalingrado.

d) El actual general al mando de la operación especial tiene como antecedente la toma de Aleppo, que dirigió para los sirios. Tras dos meses de estar en el país con este objetivo declarado, los occidentales se reían del "fracaso ruso" y su incapacidad para avanzar en los distintos frentes. La realidad es que la artillería rusa estaba acribillando a las fuerzas de Isis. ¡Así se pasaron otros 10 meses más!!! Una vez había aniquilado al grueso de las fuerzas terroristas, la entrada en Aleppo se convirtió en un paseo militar. Por supuesto, todos los pronósticos catastróficos de los otánicos estaban equivocados. De "Assad must go" han pasado a "Don't ever mention Assad".

e) Para el general americano, la estrategia rusa es desangrar al ejército ucraniano en sus posiciones defensivas en Donbass. Y cuando colapse su capacidad operativa por simple exterminio, avanzar con total tranquilidad sobre las cinco ciudades de la Novorussia que pretenden ocupar: Jarkov, Dnipro, Zaporiyia, Nikolaev y Odessa.

f) Esta explicación me recordó unos análisis que leí en una ocasión sobre la "lenta e ineficaz" campaña de Franco. Durante la batalla del Ebro, hubo un momento en que llegaron informes de que Valencia estaba indefensa y era posible ocuparla, pues el grueso del ejército rojo se encontraba en dos posiciones clave: la defensa de Madrid y el frente del Ebro. Sin embargo, Franco -que poseía mayor potencia de fuego artillero (y además sabía usarlo mejor)-, optó por la batalla de desgaste en el Ebro. Una vez derrotado el ejército rojo en ese frente, la toma de Barcelona, Valencia y Madrid fue un paseo triunfal sin disparar ni un tiro ni tener que masacrar a la población civil. Supongamos que hubiera optado por tomar Valencia y abandonar el frente del Ebro. Los republicanos se hubiera retirado a Barcelona. Y el cerco y toma a fuego de Madrid y Barcelona hubiera supuesto una carnicería políticamente indefendible.

h) Creo que exactamente las mismas razones que animaron a Franco a tomar esa táctica de desgaste a campo abierto -cercando pero no ocupando las capitales-, es la estrategia que están aplicando los rusos. Y una vez las fuerzas ucranianas sean aniquiladas en la trituradora de carne que les ha dispuesto Zelensky con sus órdenes absurdas de "ni un paso atrás", los avances serán muy rápidos y espectaculares, tal como ocurrió en Siria. Esto no va a ocurrir en dos semanas, sino que puede tomar muchos meses, especialmente en tanto la Otan está decidida a masacrar a todos los hombres de Ucrania en una defensa imposible, con tal de seguir vendiendo armas a sus mejores clientes -la estúpida y corrupta UE-, que está enviando su vieja chatarra a Ucrania mientras compromete compras de nuevos juguetitos para remplazarlos. Por supuesto, hay que añadir a esto el interés evidente de EEUU en mantener el mercado energético bloqueado para Rusia, forzando a la compra del suyo propio en régimen de monopolio y a precios récord.

i) Aunque en apariencia la hipótesis de una "guerra larga" parece mala para Rusia, esto es sólo aparente. La industria armamentística rusa está muy feliz. La situación permite enviar toda la chatarra vieja a la "operación especial", mientras que, el poder político, puede fácilmente venderle al pueblo la "necesidad existencial" de reponer esos arsenales con las armas más modernas, un gasto que, en condiciones normales, no sería bien visto. La guerra permite que la gente trague con todo tipo de sacrificios por "su propio bien".

j) Por último, una guerra larga permite a la diplomacia rusa trazar nuevos acuerdos estratégicos internacionales -lo que incluye venta de armas-, como está sucediendo con China, India, Irán, Pakistán y gran parte de los países de América y África. Así mismo, la torpeza usana y europea con las sanciones financieras, han terminado por convencer a todos los países no alineados de la necesidad de establecer una forma alternativa de pagos internacionales que sortee la eventualidad más que probable de que EEUU utilice su dólar como arma de guerra. Y visto desde ese punto de vista... ¿quién corre más riesgo y va a salir peor parado en esta guerra?


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan (por torpe o por lo que sea) y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.
> 
> Con respecto a PolPot se cargaron su régimen otros comunistas. Supongo que escandalizados por sus desmanes.   Eso los redime?



Fidel, cuando hundia las balsas de los cubanos que huian...tiraba a hundir???

O era solo de advertencia??? Y la mala suerte hacia el resto... por torpeza???
Contestame una cosa...si eres una persona integra...

De donde os sale a la gente de izquierda esa vena moralista, esa superiroridad que tratais de imprimir a vuestros asertos...y que os ciega e impide ver las cosas, las consecuencias de vuestra accion politica...vuestra corrupcion???

Porque que quereis quedar por encima como el aceite...siempre????

Intelectualmente sois ridiculos...en este sentido. Careceis de cualquier atisbo de critica.

No me contestes con el y tu mas...leo el foro desde 2007...participo desde 2010, y siempre he dicho:

Al pobre desgraciao mileurista, que nunca tuvo una oportunidad...que mas le dara que los latigazos se los de el pistolero empresario...que el partido unico...

LA ESPALDA ES SIEMPRE LA MISMA


----------



## España1 (8 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pero entonces, rusia declararía la guerra a Europa sin haber tomado jarkov? o tomarían Járkov primero? Probablemente tomarían Jarkov primero, porque está a tan solo 20 km de su frontera, no?



no veo yo la gracia a que nos metan bombas atómicas por historias que no nos competen. De verdad que no entiendo las ganas de conflicto que algunos tenéis


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El hambre es una herramienta de poder…si no te hubieses fumado las clases de historia igual no dirías esas cosillas…



Como refrendo Papaito Acerin, con la fabula de la gallina...


----------



## España1 (8 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista con un general americano retirado, comentando la guerra. Resumen:
> 
> a) El gran activo del ejército ruso es la artillería, y todas sus tácticas bélicas se centran en ese poder de fuego que es superior al de cualquier país de la Tierra.
> 
> ...



pero no lo dejes, continua hombre


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención esta cosa que tenéis los FACHAS NAZIS de CREER CUALQUIER FAKE NEWS.



"La mentira es un arma revolucionaria"...
Que no lo digo yo...ehhh

NS no es de nacional socialista...ES DE NESTOR!!!!
CONCRETAMENTE MODELO 4...o sea...obsoleto.

Asimov mediante...


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

Ayyyyy aamigo...ahi le has dao...eres un moralista equidistante despreciable...como servidor.

"No solo de pan vive EL HOMBRE".


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El foro lleva una empanada entre capitalismo, liberalismo y neoliberalismo...



Para mi el COVID, la mayor psyops de la historia...HA ACABADO CON LAS IDEOLOGIAS Y CON AQUELLOS QUE LAS PREDICAN.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Fuente ucra: "¡El tiempo se acaba, y el tiempo son nuestras vidas!" Los defensores de Mariupol piden la evacuación*
> 
> Serhii Volyna, que sigue defendiendo la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol junto a otros soldados ucranianos, dijo que los defensores de Mariupol han acabado en un "reality show parecido al infierno", visto por todo el mundo. Todavía esperan que se apruebe una decisión sobre su evacuación.
> 
> ...



Son unos mierdas...solo sirven para violar niños y chavalas...y apalizar ancianos.


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> pero no lo dejes, continua hombre



Ya está completo. Es que golpee una tecla por error y me lo publicó sin haberlo completado.


----------



## raptors (8 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Te tengo que dar la razón.
> 
> Rusia no ha planteado bien esta operación.
> 
> ...




*PseudoUsuario...* haciendo psudoAnalisis.... _jaja_ estos expertos de bolsillo... están en otro mundo, pues creen saber más que los expertos _jaja_ que imbeciles...


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

El caballo...el monstruo de Biran...

FIDEL CASTRO


----------



## Oso Polar (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Entre Rusia y China ha habido un divertido baile de numeros, hasta hace unos años las cifras oficiales de los muertos por el comunismo eran, La URSS 60 millones y China 20, los otros 20 hasta hacer 100, cifra mítica lo sacaban de otros procesos socialistas contando como muertos del Comunismo tanto a los producidos como a los sufridos por el proceso revolucionario. Por cierto la cifra de 60 milloes es de Solchenistzyn que sumaba las bajas rusas con la nazis.
> Pero entonces algunos empezamos a confrontar los 60 millones de muertos por Stalin con los censos de la URSS desde 1900, y claro, la cifra de marras se fué a tomar por culo, ¿solución para seguir cuadrando la cifra mágica de 100? cambiar los numeros, ahora Stalin habia matado a 20 y Mao a 60, de todos modos las cifras chinas eran incomprobables para el garrulo de turno, dicho y hecho.



La URSS marco su destino cuando Kruschov y demás cobardes denostaron a Stalin.


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2022)

Qué cosa tan ridícula. Imaginad que Rusia expropiase las propiedades de Berdoglio.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




*Esto de alguna manera es bueno...* porque hace que la gente común empiece a darse cuenta quien es quien... los nazis de ahora son valientes porque están apadrinados por los gUSAnos... _a cada urkoCerdo le llega su san valentín..._


----------



## arriondas (8 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Buenísimo... si tienes 9 años y no demasiadas inquietudes.
> Topico detras de otro... Y como no! Tambien antivacunas bebelejia...
> En fin... El target se llama



El Alberto Jiménez se habrá puesto las tres dosis e irá con el bozal por ahí como buena oveja que es, imagino.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

Confirmado

SPUTNIK. La operación humanitaria para evacuar a civiles de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol concluyó el sábado debido a medidas sin precedentes de Rusia con 51 personas, entre ellas 11 niños, rescatadas, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El 7 de marzo, la República Popular de Donetsk y las fuerzas rusas rodearon Mariupol y comenzaron una campaña de liberación, mientras combatientes del batallón nacionalista Azov se escondían en los túneles subterráneos de la planta de Azovstal, tomando como rehenes a sus propios civiles.


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

Columnista: Vassilis Kapoulas La artillería rusa y la Fuerza Aérea lanzaron un ataque sin precedentes, lo que resultó en que los ucranianos contaran 790 muertos en 24 horas. El ejército ruso se encuentra ahora en el suburbio norte de Severodonetsk, Voevodovka. Severodonetsk es una ciudad clave para el desarrollo de las operaciones rusas, ya que fue designada por Kiev como centro administrativo de la "región de Lugansk". Pero lo más importante es que las fuerzas de Wagner ocupan la ciudad de Popashnaya. Los "músicos" lideran el negocio en esta ciudad fortaleza.* La caída de esta ciudad marcará la ruptura de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass, de la que depende toda la segunda fase de la operación militar rusa.* Mañana WarNews247 revelará el informe de los rusos sobre las pérdidas ucranianas. Las batallas de las últimas 48 horas no tienen precedentes en Donbass.









Mακελειό στο Ντονμπάς με 790 νεκρούς: Σπάει η άμυνα των Ουκρανών - Οι Ρώσοι "πάτησαν" Severodonetsk - Πέφτει η Ποπάσναγια - WarNews247


Οι βαρύτερες ουκρανικές απώλειες σε 24 ώρες




warnews247.gr


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

Echando gasolina en Kiev:


----------



## ussser (8 May 2022)

Como han permitido a este hombre salirse del tiesto?


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

SOLDADOS UCRANIANOS BAJO FUEGO DE ARTILLERÍA ESPERANDO A VALHALLA, EN ALGÚN LUGAR DE DONBASS:


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> No se si será verdad lo de la isla de la serpiente.*
> 
> Lo que no es verdad es que hoy los Ucros hayan volado un barco por los aires.*
> 
> ...



Estas cifras no se las creen ni ellos. Deben ser de broma o el que las introduce debe ser un mono borracho o estuvieron de fiesta blanca con Volo.


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

UCRANIA: el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirma que destruyó grandes existencias de equipo militar estadounidense y europeo cerca de la estación de tren de Bohodukhiv en la región de Kharkiv


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

¡¡Nada aquí!! Es solo el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, ajustándose las gafas, mientras habla de Estados Unidos:


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Querras decir que fue el simbolo de...
> 
> *No hay mayores traidores a la clase obrera que los partidos de izquierda expañoles...mariscadores...y ladrones. Ya han demostrado de sobras como han vendido a su pueblo.*
> 
> ...




Pues, por ejemplo, la Yoli, dentro de las limitaciones del sistema, hace lo que puede que no es mucho pero tampoco es una porquería. Es esto o la guerra, tu verás. O te crees que el perro suelta el hueso porque alguien gane las elecciones o las pierda? Ya me explicarás tu como metes en cintura a las 200 familias españolas que llevan trincándeselo crudo un par de siglos sin que se compren otro Franco como hacen cada vez que alguien va a por el hueso en serio.

Pero bueno, si estas dispuesto a coger la escopeta y pasar por algo parecido a lo de Ucrania o a lo del 36, a ver si esta vez hay suerte y ganan los buenos, me callo.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> SOLDADOS UCRANIANOS BAJO FUEGO DE ARTILLERÍA ESPERANDO A VALHALLA, EN ALGÚN LUGAR DE DONBASS:



Están reuniendo fuerzas pa la ofensiva, con fabes y sidrina nun fai falta artillería


----------



## megamax (8 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _a cada cerdo le llega su san valentín..._



Manejas un cacao considerable...


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues, por ejemplo, la Yoli, dentro de las limitaciones del sistema, hace lo que puede que no es mucho pero tampoco es una porquería. Es esto o la guerra, tu verás. O te crees que el perro suelta el hueso porque alguien gane las elecciones o las pierda? Ya me explicarás tu como metes en cintura a las 200 familias españolas que llevan trincándeselo crudo un par de siglos sin que se compren otro Franco como hacen cada vez que alguien va a por el hueso en serio.
> 
> Pero bueno, si estas dispuesto a coger la escopeta y pasar por algo parecido a lo de Ucrania o a lo del 36, a ver si esta vez hay suerte y ganan los buenos, me callo.



Ese es el nivel...cojonudo.

No hubo "buenos"...hubo menos malos.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## alexforum (8 May 2022)

La mejor forma de saber si la guerra va bien o mal para la otan es ver los informativos.

Si abren los informativos: va muy bien para la otan
Si es Segundo plano: regular
Tercero/cuarto: mal
Quito/ni mención: desastre

Ayer mi abuela tenía telecirco puesto yhasta la tercera noticia no hablaron se ucrania, y además era para decir que Rusia todavía bombardea los pobres civiles de azovstal… así que la cosa debe de ir mal para los ucros.

alguien se acuerda de Siria y Aleppo? En cuanto Rusia y Siria tomaron el control de la situación jamás volvieron a hablar de Siria.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

No se podía saber, los dirigentes europeos deberían ser juzgados por traicion.


----------



## raptors (8 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> A los Wagner que intentaron hacerse con el control del rico yacimiento de gas (la joya de la corona de la industria petrolera y de la hacienda siria), en manos de las kurdos y USA, los dejaron sin pensiones a huerfanos y viudas
> 
> 300 BAJAS
> 
> ...




*Eso de 300 bajas lo dijo Usa... *si a estas alturas vas a basarte en eso... pues significa que te gusta empinarte a la mierd@ narrativa gUSAna...


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




el cabron de cesar vidal e isaac jimenez monetizando en youtube y cobrando suscripciones

valientes artistas ... me doy a dar de baja y el crowfunding se lo puede meter por su enorme culo




Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista con un general americano retirado comentando la guerra. Resumen:
> 
> a) El gran activo del ejército ruso es la artillería y todas sus tácticas bélicas se centran en ese poder de fuego que es superior al de cualquier país de la Tierra. Además, es una posición muy segura, pues tienen sistemas de interceptación electrónica que despistan los misiles otánicos que intentan atacar las posiciones de artillería, y armas de defensa anti-drones que los destruye mucho antes de que aparezcan en el horizonte.
> 
> ...




europa va a ser la pagana en todo

refugiados
armas
energia


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se podía saber, los dirigentes europeos deberían ser juzgados por traicion.



Habría que juzgar a Putin por traición si pierde? Los dirigentes europeos simplemente están echando un pulso, que pensaban que iban a ganar fácil, y se les está complicando la cosa. Lo mismo que Putin apostó a que los ukros se cagaban y se rendían al primer empujón, los nuestros apostaron a lo mismo: que los rusos se giñaban con las sanciones y se rendían a la primera.

No se puede juzgar a nadie por apostar.


----------



## coscorron (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se podía saber, los dirigentes europeos deberían ser juzgados por traicion.



El juicio para que lo quieres??? Es mejor sin juicio, más rápido y más barato. Los dirigente europeos llevan premeditamente a la ruina a la poblaciòn y para que no haya problemas y no se quejen ya tenemos los estados de emergencia ensayados para el coronavirus ... Y para probar la afección al regimen, el pase COVID.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)

“Puedo confirmar la existencia de oficiales de alto rango de los países occidentales en el Azovstal. Presumiblemente de los EE. UU., Reino Unido y Francia como mínimo”.
Yan Gagin, asesor del jefe de DPR.
¿En qué parte del mundo está el general Roger Cloutier?


Así es como se resuelven las disputas ahora en Ucrania: el faro de los valores europeos, la democracia y el estado de derecho


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Habría que juzgar a Putin por traición si pierde? Los dirigentes europeos simplemente están echando un pulso, que pensaban que iban a ganar fácil, y se les está complicando la cosa. Lo mismo que Putin apostó a que los ukros se cagaban y se rendían al primer empujón, los nuestros apostaron a lo mismo: que los rusos se giñaban con las sanciones y se rendían a la primera.
> 
> No se puede juzgar a nadie por apostar.



Se metieron en un jardin que ni nos iba ni nos venia solo para dar soporte a EEUU en su loca guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> “Puedo confirmar la existencia de oficiales de alto rango de los países occidentales en el Azovstal. Presumiblemente de los EE. UU., Reino Unido y Francia como mínimo”.
> Yan Gagin, asesor del jefe de DPR.
> ¿En qué parte del mundo está el general Roger Cloutier?
> 
> ...



Lo de los generales otan en azovstal sinceramente no me lo creo, no puede ser que la otan hayan sido tan gañanes de dejar a a 20 oficiales de alto rango en mariupol sabiendo que los rusos les atacaban por el sur y por el norte y la ciudad seria cercada en cuestion de días. Y dias tuvieron para salir pitando en coche, avión, barco o submarino y según parece no pudieron/ no les dieron esa orden. Otra posiblidad es que los nazis los hubieran retenido allí a la fuerza como rehenes de la OTAN que tampoco me extrañaría.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (8 May 2022)

En la INVASION de Yugoslavia , a manos de la OTAN, hubo doctores judios sospechosos de practicar el trafico de organos...


*La guerra en Ucrania desvela los riesgos de la maternidad subrogada*






Enfermeras atienden a recién nacidos de madres sustitutas en un refugio subterráneo en Kiev, 19 de marzo de 2022.
El negocio de la gestación subrogada* en Ucrania se vio muy afectado por la guerra. Pero no es la primera vez que queda de manifiesto la necesidad de reglamentar esta práctica.
Mercedes Ferreira-Frey y su esposo Roland viven en Suiza. Nunca habrán podido imaginar que, al momento de regresar a casa con su tan esperado bebé, estallaría la guerra a las puertas de Europa.
El 24 de febrero, día en que comenzó el conflicto de Ucrania se encontraban en Kiev con Cristiano, su bebé nacido el 15 de febrero mediante un “vientre de alquiler”**.
La doctora que debía examinar al bebé no se presentó a la cita. Envió un mensaje por teléfono a la pareja. “La carretera está bloqueada. No puedo ir”.
“Vimos las noticias y nos dimos cuenta de que había estallado la guerra”, narró Roland en entrevista con la radio y televisión suiza francófona RTSEnlace externo.
La familia tuvo la suerte de poder regresar sana y salva. Los tres atravesaron la frontera con el último convoy organizado por la embajada suiza.
*En un búnker*
BioTexCom, la principal agencia de subrogación de Kiev, ha trasladado su sede a un búnker subterráneo donde las enfermeras cuidan a los bebés 24 horas sobre 24.
Han pasado dos meses desde que comenzó la invasión y cada vez más niños y niñas son llevados a la frontera, donde los esperan sus padres. Sin embargo, de los 52 niños nacidos desde el comienzo de la guerra, unos veinte siguen en el refugio.
*Mucho más barato que en EE.UU.*





Recién nacidos de madres sustitutas en espera de sus padres en un hotel de Kiev durante la pandemia de coronavirus en mayo de 2020.
La gestación subrogada está autorizada en numerosos países, entre ellos México, Colombia y Canadá, según la agencia internacional especializada Global Surrogacy.
La práctica comercial de “vientre alquilado” es legal en algunos estados de EE. UU., Georgia y Ucrania.
En Ucrania, las personas de nacionalidad extranjera solo pueden tener hijos de esa manera si forman una pareja heterosexual casada. Se calcula que cada año nacen más de 2 000 bebés a través de la gestación subrogada. La mayoría de ellos son hijos de parejas extranjeras como los Frey.
En Suiza, como en muchos otros países, la subrogación está prohibida. Según una investigaciónEnlace externo encargada por el Gobierno suizo y dirigida por Carolin SchurrEnlace externo, profesora de la Universidad de Berna, alrededor del 60% de las 28 parejas (incluyendo familias monoparentales) que tuvieron un hijo por subrogación en 2019 eligieron Estados Unidos en primer lugar y, en segundo, Ucrania.
*Antes de la guerra, la pandemia*

La gestación subrogada, ofrece a las mujeres a las que se les ha extirpado el útero por enfermedad congénita o cáncer, así como a las parejas masculinas, la oportunidad de tener un hijo. Sin embargo, muchos países prohíben esta práctica por razones éticas.
Por ello, existe una fuerte demanda a nivel internacional y el negocio de la gestación subrogada para parejas extranjeras está muy extendido en países como Ucrania.
Anika Konig, antropóloga social y cultural de la Universidad Libre de Berlín e investigadora asociada de la Universidad de Lucerna, señala, sin embargo, que “la subrogación transfronteriza siempre implica riesgos”.
Una situación similar a la actual con la guerra se dio hace apenas dos años, cuando estalló la pandemia del coronavirus. Debido a las restricciones de viaje, los padres no pudieron recoger a los niños.
*Bebés en cunas y enfermeras*
El conflicto también obligó a las madres sustitutas en Ucrania a tomar una decisión difícil: huir de la guerra o quedarse. Si daban a luz fuera del país, corrían el riesgo de que sus bebés no fueran reconocidos legalmente como hijos de sus “clientes”.
Si bien no se puede comparar una pandemia con una guerra, “ambas muestran dónde son particularmente grandes los riesgos: desde el momento en que es necesario atravesar fronteras, los arreglos, como la maternidad de substitución son más vulnerables”, explica König.
*Abusos*

De acuerdo con Schurr, los derechos de las madres sustitutas en países relativamente pobres como Ucrania no están suficientemente protegidos.
En el programa de gestación subrogada de Ucrania, los clientes de países occidentales o de China pagan entre 40 000 y 50 000 euros antes de tener a su bebé en los brazos. Sin embargo, “las madres sustitutas solamente obtienen una pequeña fracción de ese monto”, indica Schurr. A menudo, las madres sustitutas sufren el estrés físico y emocional causado por los tratamientos hormonales y el embarazo. “Pero una vez que nace el bebé, ya nadie se preocupa por ellas”.
Sin embargo, una prohibición total de la subrogación transfronteriza no resolvería el problema, afirma König. “La práctica escaparía al escrutinio y las madres sustitutas serían aún más vulnerables”. En cambio, argumenta, tendría más sentido legalizar esta práctica en todos los países, incluida Suiza, y establecer directrices y normas éticas claras para proteger los derechos de las madres sustitutas, los niños y los padres.
*NOTAS*
*Gestación subrogada: Técnica reproductiva que utiliza un vientre de alquiler
** Vientre de alquiler: Mujer que, previo acuerdo, cede su capacidad gestante para que le sea implantado un embrión ajeno, engendrado mediante fecundación in vitro, y se compromete a entregar el nacido al término de su embarazo.










La guerra en Ucrania desvela los riesgos de la maternidad subrogada







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## coscorron (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se puede juzgar a nadie por apostar.



Pues vivir en una democracia debería servir precisamente para que no puedan apostar con tu vida y que sea la gente la que decida si apuestan o no ... Al final resulta que no estamos tan lejos de las dictaduras de pacotilla y menos desde lo del COVID donde se vió que las decisiones ilegales eran grátis.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Lo de los generales otan en azovstal sinceramente no me lo creo, no puede ser que la otan hayan sido tan gañanes de dejar a a 20 oficiales de alto rango en mariupol sabiendo que los rusos les atacaban por el sur y por el norte y la ciudad seria cercada en cuestion de días. Y dias tuvieron para salir pitando en coche, avión, barco o submarino y según parece no pudieron/ no les dieron esa orden. Otra posiblidad es que los nazis los hubieran retenido allí a la fuerza como rehenes de la OTAN que tampoco me extrañaría.



Y otra posibilidad es que Mariupol fuera un centro de mando y logístico en preparación de una ofensiva contra el Donbass y los rusos los cogieron a contra pié en Febrero, preparando un ataque, con todos los pájaros de la OTAN en el nido.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y otra posibilidad es que Mariupol fuera un centro de mando y logístico en preparación de una ofensiva contra el Donbass y los rusos los cogieron a contra pié en Febrero, preparando un ataque, con todos los pájaros de la OTAN en el nido.



Correcto, pero coño los sacas en helicoptero de los navy seal por la noche al segundo dia de ofensiva y te los llevas a un bunker el lyov no los dejas ahí en una ciudad en primera línea...me da que los ucros les dijeron planta o plomo...


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

Corre Forest, corre!


----------



## explorador (8 May 2022)

que maravilla de mañana de domingo, es levantarse con el olor a carne quemada de crimínal ruso y decían que Rusia era una potencia militar


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se wzovstwl ndie va w swlir con vida...



Tas pasao con el vojka amigo


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

vale mas esta rusa que 50 maricas comedoritos promacron de este foro

viva rusia y las rusas


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Corre Forest, corre!



La artilleria rusa disparando 24×7 aparte de moler a la infanteria, provoca no pocos problemas mentales en la tropa enemiga, para empezar la incapacidad de poder dormir lo que hace que a los pocos dias los soldados o bien se vuelven literalmente locos o directamente se quedan dormidos aún con el enemigo asaltando su posicion....

Esta tactica de la artilleria disparando sin descanso la aprendieron los rusos en sus carnes de los alemanes cuando fueron a visitarles en el 41.


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que maravilla de mañana de domingo, es levantarse con el olor a carne quemada de crimínal ruso y decían que Rusia era una potencia militar



No se que os pasa, estáis enfermos de odio, al ignore como los demás.


----------



## Zhukov (8 May 2022)

Para el que piense que el avance es lento y que los rusos se tiran semanas para tomar pueblos y pequeñas ciudades

Una muestra de las fortificaciones de Popasnaya, que fue conquistada ayer

https:// t.me/Slavyangrad/146

Impresiona el grosor del hormigón, las puertas blindadas y hasta la armadura de rejas en el exterior para proteger contra impactos de cargas huecas. 

Confirma mis observaciones y mi análisis









Artillería y fortificaciones: problemas de la ofensiva rusa


Introducción Es un tema recurrente la perplejidad que produce que en esta guerra ciudades fortificadas o atrincheradas resistan durante tanto tiempo. Después de todo, hace un siglo de la Primera Gu…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Que vayan tan despacio causa impaciencia, pero por otra parte el avance se logra con bajas propias reducidas y evitando víctimas entre la población civil.

Por otra parte, una vez abierta una brecha en el frente fortificado, detrás no hay nada. Y la defensa tan obstinada de estas posiciones también le cuesta muchas pérdidas al enemigo.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Correcto, pero coño los sacas en helicoptero de los navy seal por la noche al segundo dia de ofensiva y te los llevas a un bunker el lyov no los dejas ahí en una ciudad en primera línea...me da que los ucros les dijeron planta o plomo...



Esperemos a ver, puede que tengas razón y no hubiera nadie. Yo creo que sí.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que maravilla de mañana de domingo, es levantarse con el olor a carne quemada de crimínal ruso y decían que Rusia era una potencia militar




los desgraciados que vivis de las pensiones estais acojonados con la.apisonadora rusa... 

olvidaros de vuestras pagiitas putos funci pensioniitas y parados...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista con un general americano retirado comentando la guerra. Resumen:
> 
> a) El gran activo del ejército ruso es la artillería y todas sus tácticas bélicas se centran en ese poder de fuego que es superior al de cualquier país de la Tierra. Además, es una posición muy segura, pues tienen sistemas de interceptación electrónica que despistan los misiles otánicos que intentan atacar las posiciones de artillería, y armas de defensa anti-drones que los destruye mucho antes de que aparezcan en el horizonte.
> 
> ...



Un inciso. La toma de Alepo fue de todo menos un paseo militar:
Granjas de Mallah
Handarat
Carretera Castello
Layramoun
Apartamentos 1070
Escuela de artillería 
Ramouseh... 
Estos nombres y unos cuantos más, nos recuerdan a los que seguimos aquello, que fueron unos meses duros y sabemos perfectamente que de paseo nada. Estuvo todo en el aire durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Para el que piense que el avance es lento y que los rusos se tiran semanas para tomar pueblos y pequeñas ciudades
> 
> Una muestra de las fortificaciones de Popasnaya, que fue conquistada ayer
> 
> ...




los ukros estan dando sus ultimos coletazos.. cuando te invaden llevas todos los recursos a esa linea .. una vez rusia supere esa resistencia los avances diarios se mediran en decenas de kilometroa


----------



## workforfood (8 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que maravilla de mañana de domingo, es levantarse con el olor a carne quemada de crimínal ruso y decían que Rusia era una potencia militar



No sé qué mierda tenéis en la cabeza para decir eso, los muertos de ambos bandos del ejército se deben de respetar han muerto cumpliendo sus deberes. Pero los proOTAN se os nota que os falta un hervor enorme en la cabeza, entre el payaso venezonalo 24 horas en este foro poniendo fotos de muertos y otros que están igual y todos tenéis un denominador ser ProOtan. No sé si hay por Jarkov un enorme cementerio alemán de la segunda guerra mundial hasta los soviéticos respetaron los muertos Alemanes, dándoles sepultura.


----------



## bigmaller (8 May 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que maravilla de mañana de domingo, es levantarse con el olor a carne quemada de crimínal ruso y decían que Rusia era una potencia militar



Es curioso que russia dijese que en esa isla abatieron un su-24, un su-27, mil mi-8s y un barco de apontaje.... Y veamos videos de bayraktar con barcos de apontaje y mil mi-8 destruidos...


Pueden ser rusos.. . . O ukranianos.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> En la INVASION de Yugoslavia , a manos de la OTAN, hubo doctores judios sospechosos de practicar el trafico de organos...
> 
> 
> *La guerra en Ucrania desvela los riesgos de la maternidad subrogada*
> ...



La maternidad en venta, que me perdone joaquim, pero es la degradación definitiva de la civilización, la mercantilización del ser humano, la vuelta a la esclavitud, compra-venta de personas, es repugnante.

_"A menudo, las madres sustitutas sufren el estrés físico y emocional causado por los tratamientos hormonales y el embarazo."_

Que cinismo y que hijoputez materialista, la verdadera madre, como es natural, queda traumatizada. Está muy claro lo que es Ucrania y lo que pretendian hacer tambien con Rusia, un estercolero NWO donde todo se compra y se vende, el país piloto del NWO/MAFIA.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

los otanicos dais pena.. no veis que todo ssto va de un nuevo ofden mundial liderado por el mayor pais del mundo y el que mas.recursos tiene.. el futuro de europa.pasa por ser un resort vacacional para rusos o no sera nada









El Gobierno eliminará la bonificación al combustible si los operadores mantienen los precios


La vicepresidenta primera del Gobierno y ministra de Asuntos Económicos y para la Transformación Digital, Nadia Calviño, ha advertido este jueves de que el Ejecutivo pondrá fin a la bonificación de los 20 céntimos por litro para rebajar el coste del combustible si los operadores la absorben y...



www.eleconomista.es






ah mañana no os perdias el.topol que llevara inscrita la palabra варшава


----------



## magufone (8 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es curioso que russia dijese que en esa isla abatieron un su-24, un su-27, mil mi-8s y un barco de apontaje.... Y veamos videos de bayraktar con barcos de apontaje y mil mi-8 destruidos...
> 
> 
> Pueden ser rusos.. . . O ukranianos.



Como el Admiral Makarov... La gente tiene un nivel de infantilismo atroz


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

_*Tengo una vaca lechera*_

_*no es una vaca cualquiera..*._


----------



## pepetemete (8 May 2022)

Te refieres a ese pueblo que mantiene el bozal aún cuando su amo le permite quitárselo?
Que se puede esperar con este ganado?


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

El pueblo votó estar en la OTAN. Estar en la OTAN implica ciertas cosas. Haber votao bien desde hace 40 años. Llevais 40 años votando mal y luego os quejais.


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La maternidad en venta, que me perdone joaquim, pero es la degradación definitiva de la civilización, la mercantilización del ser humano, la vuelta a la esclavitud, compra-venta de personas, es repugnante.
> 
> _"A menudo, las madres sustitutas sufren el estrés físico y emocional causado por los tratamientos hormonales y el embarazo."_
> 
> Que cinismo y que hijoputez materialista, la verdadera madre, como es natural, queda traumatizada.* Está muy claro lo que es Ucrania *y lo que pretendian hacer tambien con Rusia, un estercolero NWO donde todo se compra y se vende, el país piloto del NWO/MAFIA.



Y las hijaputas españolas que compran los críos, qué? España bien, no?


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

En Prospekt Mira


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Me atreví a atravesar el portal. Sí, es así, me atreví. Tuve una horrible sensación de estar invadiendo un espacio personal. Es como si alguien que no ha sido inv…




slavyangrad.es











En Prospekt Mira


08/05/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Me atreví a atravesar el portal. Sí, es así, me atreví. Tuve una horrible sensación de estar invadiendo un espacio personal. Es como si alguien que no ha sido invitado se presenta en una casa sin siquiera preguntar si puede pasar. El sonido del generador se podía escuchar en el patio. Un cable salía de una pequeña caja amarilla con interruptores. Había cuerdas colgadas de los árboles, a los que ya les han salido las hojas, en las que había ropa secándose. Había una pequeña tienda de campaña frente a la puerta marcada con la inscripción “Niños”. Una tienda como las que suele haber en las habitaciones de los niños para jugar. Dentro había osos de peluche. Había un colchón a alrededor de un metro de la tienda. Dos niños estaban sentados en él rodeados de juguetes de plástico. Vi una enorme caja transparente con construcciones de Lego. Una original, con el conocido logo de la marca. El niño escarbaba en la caja mientras la niña jugaba con una muñeca.

Reconocí a Polina de inmediato. “¿Te acuerdas de mí?”, pregunté. La niña asintió, pero no dijo nada. La última vez que la vi estaba llorando y comiendo barras de cereal que habían sido distribuidas a los niños con la ayuda humanitaria. En aquel momento, la madre de Polina me pidió que trajera velas, cerillas y pilas. Llevé todo lo necesario, pero en el siguiente viaje no pude pasar del punto de distribución. La cola había aumentado a pesar de la lluvia. Así que lo dejamos todo en otra dirección. Pero sabía que la población de Prospekt Mira (Lenin antes de la _descomunización_) estaba esperando la ayuda que les prometí. “Puedes llamar a tu madre. He traído lo que os prometí”. Polina asintió de nuevo. Salió corriendo por el patio, llamando a todas las puertas en busca de su madre. La mujer no estaba por ninguna parte, pero salieron dos hombres. Uno de ellos estaba cocinando en un hornillo. El otro se acercó para hablar conmigo. También me recordaban, algo que me sorprendió.

A menudo no llego a saber cuál es el destino de las personas que retrato. Pero, a veces, al volver a la _zona roja_ en la que siguen viviendo civiles y al hablar con ellos, consigo saber qué ha pasado desde la última vez que nos vimos. Pero son excepciones a la regla. En este mismo lugar, recogimos a una familia que iba a ir a Rusia. No esperaba saber qué fue de ellos. Para mí era suficiente saber que estaban fuera de peligro. Pero en esta ocasión tuve suerte.

“¿Recuerdas que la última vez llevamos a una familia a Volodarskoe?”

“Claro que lo recordamos”, contestó el hombre.

“Saqué una foto de Timur. Un artista de Syzran dibujó un retrato a partir de mi foto”, dije sacando el móvil del bolsillo para buscar la foto y enseñársela. El hombre miró la foto y reconoció al niño.

“Sí, estaban aquí. Al día siguiente ya estaban en Taganrog. Enviaron un mensaje. Ahora están en Estonia”.

En este tiempo, la población local ha conseguido hacerse con tarjetas SIM del operador republicano Fénix. La conexión, aunque no tiene la mejor calidad, está ahí, aunque para poder conectarse a internet hay que acercarse al hipermercado Metro, donde se puede acceder al 4G. Cargan los teléfonos con el generador. Había incluso un portátil en la mesa, conectado también a la ruidosa caja.

La mujer a la que estaba buscando salió al patio y el entregué un paquete de velas y pilas. Se me habían olvidado las cerillas, pero en las manos llevaba ya unas cajas. Durante todo este tiempo, había una mujer mayor caminando. No prestó atención a los forasteros en absoluto. Se movía entre las ruinas, como si estuviera buscando algo. Salió un hombre mayor y me pidió cigarrillos. Los había olvidado, también me los habían pedido. La población local cuenta que tiene que pagar 100 grivnas por un paquete a los especuladores.

Mientras los adultos hablaban, los niños seguían jugando en el colchón. Un grupo de gatos daba vueltas alrededor de los niños. Había muchos, de todo tipo de colores, algunos de ellos heridos, con quemaduras visibles en la piel. Una niña pequeña salió de una de las puertas y cogió un gato. “¿Puedo hacerte una foto?”. La niña no respondió. Se aferró más fuerte al gato. No muy convencida, me dejó hacerle unas fotos. Miraba a la cámara, pero no sonreía. Decidí hablar un poco con ella. Respondía a todo con monosílabos.

“¿Cómo te llamas?”

“Alana”.

“¿Cuántos años tienes, Alana?”

“Seis”.

“¿Ya has ido al colegio?”

“Hace mucho tiempo que no”.

“¿Has empezado hace poco?”

“No, antes de la guerra. Ahora no voy al colegio. Iba a primero. Fue bombardeado”.

No quería hablar más conmigo. Se levantó con el gato en sus brazos y se marchó corriendo. Los vecinos nos pidieron que trajéramos comida para gatos la próximas vez. Según una mujer mayor, parece que se transmiten información entre ellos y saben que aquí les dan de comer, por eso hay tantos. También suelen venir perros abandonados, algunos de marcas muy caras. A veces son llevados a centros en Donetsk y se regalan en la RPD.

Hablamos con los vecinos durante mucho tiempo. No sobre política, sino sobre cómo viven, qué necesitan, qué esperan. No era solo sobre Prospekt Mira, un lugar que fue muy bonito, con edificios antiguos, patios, jardines y tiendas en los bajos. Al ver la cámara en mis manos, se me acercaron los vecinos para enseñarme cómo vivían. Algunos me mostraron tumbas en los patios. Los cuerpos fueron colocados en los cráteres y enterrados. Después, un cura venía y hacía el rezo. Todo esto bajo el fuego, bajo el sonido de las balas. Todos están preocupados por el próximo invierno. Una mujer que vende mantequilla en el mercado no sabe si sobrevivirá.

Pero ninguna conversación es completa sin la política. Nos encontrábamos en el hueco de lo que antes fueron dos casas. La cruel ironía es que la calle se llamaba “Pintoresca”. Un pensionista se acercó, también me había reconocido porque grabé una entrevista con su vecino en su dirección. Así que me habló como si me conociera de toda la vida. En 2014, participó en el referéndum, votó a favor de la independencia de Donbass. Estaba indignado porque las tropas rusas no acudieran hace ocho años. Llegaron los nacionalistas y la población local fue calificada de separatista. Tuvieron que callar sobre qué habían votado en el referéndum del 11 de mayo para no caer automáticamente en la categoría de criminales.

Tuvieron que callar muchas cosas, por ejemplo que el equipamiento militar empezó a aparecer en Azovstal mucho antes de la intervención rusa en Ucrania. Los militantes se preparaban para esta situación. Sabían que sería así. El hombre estaba convencido, ya que trabajó en la fábrica y vio el equipamiento. Estaba prohibido grabarlo o hablar de ello, pero ahora puede.

Mientras hablaba con él, Azovstal estaba ardiendo al fondo. Durante todo ese tiempo, la planta estaba siendo atacada por las fuerzas aliadas de la RPD y Rusia. El hombre insistía en destruir completamente Azovstal. No sabía que había civiles en los subsuelos junto a los nacionalistas. En realidad, son sus rehenes. Aunque tengan síndrome de Estocolmo.

Por la tarde, todo quedó en silencio. Fue algo maravilloso. Normalmente, por la tarde se suele empezar a golpear las posiciones de los nacionalistas en Azovstal. Azov, por su parte, usa el silencio para reagruparse y atacar a las fuerzas de la RPD y Rusia. Pero esa tarde, durante el “silencio”, una familia de tres personas salió por su cuenta y riesgo. Sin corredores y sin nada más. Pero salieron vivos. No me enteré hasta que se encendió el icono del 4G en la pantalla del teléfono ya cerca de Volnovaja. Entonces leí que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían disparado docenas de proyectiles Grad contra el distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk. Más muertos y heridos entre la población civil. Parece que ahora Mariupol está más seguro que Donetsk.


----------



## HDR (8 May 2022)

Queda bastante claro ya a estas alturas que la única estrategia de Ucrania es la "Muralla de Cadáveres". Hacer carne picada con sus propios soldados, sin límite, y amontonarla hasta que los rusos se aburran y se vayan.

Cada día los rusos reportan entre 500 y 900 bajas ucras confirmadas. Si hace dos días pegaron un misilazo y se cargaron a 200 en un cuartel, solo con eso... Irá ya el tema por los 70 mil caídos, es una masacre.


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ese es el nivel...cojonudo.
> 
> *No hubo "buenos"...hubo menos malos.*



Quiénes? Los que se compraron los March y los Botines para seguir trincado otros dos siglos más?


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

_*Rusia destruye una corbeta ucraniana con misiles de alta precisión*_


----------



## Azrael_II (8 May 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Hay varios mensajes de foreros y artículos de prensa comentando que la guerra se está enquistando, y que esto beneficia a los ucranianos debido a que podrán entrenar nuevas tropas y recibirán refuerzos armamentísticos inagotables de occidente, lo que puede provocar a largo plazo una derrota rusa por agotamiento. Aunque no tengo la capacidad de Zhukov para hacer un post con datos detallados voy a intentar desarrollar porqué esto es en realidad una quimera.
> 
> Primero, en la guerra moderna un recluta sin entrenamiento no vale apenas nada, pues la guerra se ha tecnificado enormemente. En realidad, nunca han valido realmente mucho, un legionario romano valía por diez enemigos barbaros a medio entrenar, las grandes reclutas persas no pudieron nada contra Alejandro, etc. Dudo mucho que Ucrania pueda formar mínimamente un número suficiente de soldados para cubrir las bajas que sufre actualmente, pese a que reciban ayuda occidental. También hay que tener en cuenta que no es solo el entrenamiento, hasta que no se tiene experiencia de combate real un recluta por bien entrenado que esté no es realmente un soldado. Además el tipo de armas que están recibiendo son de diferentes países, lo que provoca un caos no solo a nivel logístico, si no también la dificultad del acople del soldado a un arma para el que no ha recibido un entrenamiento específico.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el magnífico análisis. Yo he intentado hacer uno pero tú visión de los hechos y protección de me escapó y me parece lógica .

Ahora bien, si es como dices, van a intentar enmierdar fuera del campo de batalla. Bueno más bien del frente. Atentados, Transnistria, Polonia entrando, armamento más "vistoso" solo para joder a Rusia, quién sabe si aviones


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Queda bastante claro ya a estas alturas que la única estrategia de Ucrania es la "Muralla de Cadáveres". Hacer carne picada con sus propios soldados, sin límite, y amontonarla hasta que los rusos se aburran y se vayan.
> 
> Cada día los rusos reportan entre 500 y 900 bajas ucras confirmadas. Si hace dos días pegaron un misilazo y se cargaron a 200 en un cuartel, solo con eso... Irá ya el tema por los 70 mil caídos, es una masacre.



Es lo que tienen las guerras proxy.

Tú ordenas que combatan otros a cambio de darles dinero.

Me parecía más chula la idea de las huertas proxy en las que hay gente trabajando en un huerto situado en alguna parte que tú manejas y ves por cámara, tú pagas un dinero porque te lo cultiven, les ordenas que pasen el rastrillo o qué rieguen, o que quiten las malas hierbas,... todo a cambio de dinero.

El que muera una persona no es lo mismo que el que se muera un tomate, pero los globalistas que están encantados en mantener esta guerra con el dinero para estar entretenidos y sentirse súper ecológicos perdón super europedos.

Y mientras los usanos moviendo los hilos


----------



## ussser (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cultura rusa.
> 
> Esto les enseñan en el colegio:
> 
> ...



Si tuviera hijos, hoy tendría un problema.

Cerdos propagandistas.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Арестович опроверг слухи о потоплении российского фрегата "Адмирал Макаров"


Сторожевой корабль "Адмирал Макаров". Советник главы Офиса президента Алексей Арестович опроверг слухи о потоплении российского фрегата у Змеиного




news.liga.net







Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron a los invasores rusos en la isla Zmeiny y sus alrededores, hundiendo un barco de desembarco del tipo Serna , y los informes anteriores sobre la destrucción o el daño a la fragata rusa de la Flota del Mar Negro, el almirante Makarov, resultaron ser falsos. Aleksey Arestovich , asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, se pronunció al respecto en el podcast Feigin Live .

*Léanos en Telegram: hechos comprobados, solo importantes*

"Ningún Makarov fue hundido, por supuesto", dijo el orador Bankova.

Agregó que "fue una especie de malentendido".

Respondiendo a la pregunta de dónde provino entonces la información sobre "Makarov", sugirió que podría haber sido "arrojada" por los propios militares rusos de las fuerzas de información y operaciones psicológicas "bajo la apariencia de una cuenta ucraniana en las redes sociales". "

Ver también: Klitschko anunció la defensa aérea "estándar de la OTAN" para proteger a Kiev

Tales cosas se hacen para, agregó, desacreditar a la prensa ucraniana y occidental: "Mira, dicen que están mintiendo, anunciaron, pero no hay nada de eso".

“Por lo tanto, les advierto nuevamente: todos los informes alegres de que nuevamente derrotamos a alguien deben tener mucho cuidado y no dispersarse [dicha información] hasta que no se confirmen oficialmente”, dijo el asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial.


----------



## ATDTn (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El pueblo votó estar en la OTAN. Estar en la OTAN implica ciertas cosas. Haber votao bien desde hace 40 años. Llevais 40 años votando mal y luego os quejais.



La OTAN de entrada no...
Y luego pongo la canción


Cuervo ingenuo

Tu decir que si te votan
Tu sacarnos de la OTAN
Tu convencer mucha gente
Tu ganar gran elección
Ahora tu mandar nación
Ahora tu ser presidente
Hoy decir que es alianza
Ser de toda confianza
Incluso muy conveniente
Lo que antes ser muy mal
Permanecer todo igual
Hoy resultar excelente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Cuervo ingenuo no fumar
La pipa de la paz con tu
Por manitú, por manitú
Tu no tener nada claro
Como acabar con el paro
Tu ser en eso paciente
Pero hacer reconversión
Y aunque haber grave tensión
Tu actuar radicalmente
Tu detener por diez días
En negras comisarías
Donde maltrato es frecuente
Ahí tu no ser radical
No poner punto final
Ahí tu también ser paciente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Cuervo ingenuo no fumar
La pipa de laz con tu
Por manitú, por manitú...
Tu tirar muchos millones
En comprar tontos aviones
Al otro gran presidente
En lugar de recortar
Loco gasto militar
Tu ser su mejor cliente
Tu mucho partido pero
¿Es socialista, es obrero
O es español solamente?
Pués tampoco cien por cien
Si americano también
Gringo ser muy absorvente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Cuervo ingenuo no fumar
La pipa de la paz con tu
Por manitú, por manitú...


----------



## Nico (8 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Así mismo, la torpeza usana y europea con las sanciones financieras, han terminado por convencer a todos los países no alineados* de la necesidad de establecer una forma alternativa de pagos internacionales que sortee la eventualidad más que probable de que EEUU utilice su dólar como arma de guerra.* Y visto desde ese punto de vista... ¿quién corre más riesgo y va a salir peor parado en esta guerra?




Este es el principio del fin de Imperio. Vivió "de rentas" con su dólar *desde 1946 al 2022* (casi consigue estirarlo un siglo), pero marcha a pasos agigantados a su destrucción.

Los intentos menores y anteriores de quebrar esta hegemonía (Irak - Libia) fueron pulverizados a sangre y fuego... pero ahora *ya hablamos de Rusia-China* y posiblemente *India*, sumarse ahora (Brasil, América Latina, África, Medio Oriente), no es tan dificultoso.

El embargo de fondos rusos -del que se deben haber reído y disfrutado- ha sido la pastilla envenenada. Equivale *a perder UNA GUERRA MUNDIAL COMPLETA* (a nivel de las consecuencias económicas que esto tendrá para EE.UU.)

Incluso, hasta puede ser bueno para ellos... cuando pierdan la hegemonía monetaria, quizás se pongan a TRABAJAR y vuelvan a "hacer cosas", que para nada son malos en ello (pruebas sobradas del ingenio y habilidades tecnológicas e industriales de EE.UU.).

Europa entre tanto, *sin ningún atisbo de liderazgo mundial sobre sus espaldas*, se debate entre agachar la cabeza frente al actual amo (anglosajón), pero siguiendo la tradición florentina de cambios de frente y puñales por la espalda, en algún momento empezará a virar en busca de lamerle la mano al nuevo amo.

En este caso el *chino* (sin el que no puede ni hacer la colada porque las lavadoras vienen de allí), hasta el *ruso* cuando los pobres "migrantes" que con tanto cariño recibe no puedan tener calefacción por falta de energía... son nuestros niños !!, por ellos todo !!


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 May 2022)

Hoy a las 9:15 a.m. en el área del pueblo de Pogonovka (al oeste de Izyum), nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

t.me/intelslava/28226


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 May 2022)

⚡Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:

Las armas aéreas y marítimas de largo alcance destruyeron 6 subestaciones eléctricas de tracción cerca de las estaciones de tren de Podbortsy, Lvov, Volonets, Timkovo y Pyatikhatka, a través de las cuales el grupo ucraniano en el Donbass se abastecía de armas y municiones fabricadas en los Estados Unidos y Europa. los paises.

t.me/intelslava/27804


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)

Hoy, entre las 9 y las 15 horas, en el área del pueblo de Pogonovka (al oeste de Izyum), nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.


Otros dos bombarderos Su-24 ucranianos y un helicóptero Mi-24 fueron destruidos sobre la Isla de las Serpientes: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


Los Terbats están cada vez más armados con ametralladoras ligeras DP-27 debido a la escasez de PK / PKM / RPD


Una corbeta de la Armada de Ucrania fue destruida por misiles aerotransportados de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales cerca de Odessa - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


Destruyó los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos "Osa" en el territorio de la planta de reparación Balakleysky, región de Kharkiv.


el ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruido cerca de Kharkov
Un grupo de militantes fue eliminado directamente en el auto con un certero golpe.


Los libros rusos incautados de las bibliotecas se enviarán a la papelera para la impresión de libros ucranianos, dijo el ministro de Cultura de Ucrania, Oleksandr Tkachenko.
No, no, no me recuerda a nada.


----------



## McNulty (8 May 2022)

Popasna en manos rusas, primer avance importante en el donbass.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta de dónde provino entonces la información sobre "Makarov", sugirió que podría haber sido "arrojada" por los propios militares rusos de las fuerzas de información y operaciones psicológicas "*bajo la apariencia de una cuenta ucraniana en las redes sociales".* "


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En China si alguien no sigue las líneas marcadas por el partido, sea quien sea... desde actores famosos, grandes empresarios o incluso el presidente de la Interpol le sucede lo siguiente.
> 
> Es detenido sin previo aviso.
> 
> ...



COMO DEBE SER.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> f) Esta explicación me recordó unos análisis que leí en una ocasión sobre la "lenta e ineficaz" campaña de Franco. Durante la batalla del Ebro, hubo un momento en que llegaron informes de que Valencia estaba indefensa y era posible ocuparla, pues el grueso del ejército rojo se encontraba en dos posiciones clave: la defensa de Madrid y el frente del Ebro. Sin embargo, Franco -que poseía mayor potencia de fuego artillero (y además sabía usarlo mejor)-, optó por la batalla de desgaste en el Ebro. Una vez derrotado el ejército rojo en ese frente, la toma de Barcelona, Valencia y Madrid fue un paseo triunfal sin disparar ni un tiro ni tener que masacrar a la población civil. Supongamos que hubiera optado por tomar Valencia y abandonar el frente del Ebro. Los republicanos se hubiera retirado a Barcelona. Y el cerco y toma a fuego de Madrid y Barcelona hubiera supuesto una carnicería políticamente indefendible.



Excelente análisis, pero sobre lo que dice aquí hay que tener en cuenta que inmediatamente antes de la batalla del Ebro Franco ya estaba atacando Valencia y que esa ofensiva se interrumpió el 25 de Julio de 1938 cuando se supo que las fuerzas republicanas estaban cruzando el Ebro y atacando en dirección sur...., a partir de aquí Franco decidió sacar sus mejores fuerzas del sector de Valencia y enviarlas al Ebro.

El ataque sobre Valencia duró dos semanas, desde el 12 al 25 de Julio y fué detenido por los republicanos en la línea defensiva XYZ, que se construyó sobre las sierras que limitan las provincias de Valencia y Castellón...la línea se extendía por el interior hasta la provincia de Teruel por donde la intentaron flanquear las fuerzas nacionales del cuerpo de ejército de Varela al fracasar los ataques frontales.

El ataque decisivo se lo encargaron a la XII División de Asensio Cabanillas, que era una de las unidades de élite de los nacionales encargada de las rupturas, pero los rojos no sólo los frenaron en seco sino que incluso les contraatacaron ....ésta fué una de las acciones militares mas brillantes del ejercito republicano durante la GC pero los ejpertos progres del foro nunca hablan de ella, siempre se quedan en Guadalajara


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No todo el holodomor ucraniano fue un genocidio planificado. Hubo zonas de Kazastan o Rusia el la que tambien hubo muchisimos muertos de hambre, en Kazastan en proporcion superior a Ucrania.
> 
> Pero Stalin que era una bestia de grado sieral si que utilizó infinidad de veces la muerte por hambre de zonas no comunistas. Cientos de miles o incluso algun millon no se pueden saber cifras exactas.
> 
> Quitarles la comida y la ropa de abrigo y dejar a grandes poblaciones rurales morir de hambre y frio era lo normal en la URRS de los años 20 y 30. Los comunistas eran extremadamente sádicos y les gustaba ver sufrir y morir lentamente a sus enemigos.



Los comunistas trataron de igual modo que se les trató anteriormente a ellos.

La Rusia zarista no era un paraíso terrenal que los bolcheviques se empeñaron en destruir.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (8 May 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (8 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hoy, entre las 9 y las 15 horas, en el área del pueblo de Pogonovka (al oeste de Izyum), nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Otros dos bombarderos Su-24 ucranianos y un helicóptero Mi-24 fueron destruidos sobre la Isla de las Serpientes: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> ...



Los ucranianos no tienen corbetas tarántul, al menos en los últimos años. Me temo que ese dato no es cierto. Igual que lo del Makarov, que es claramente desinformación ucra. En este caso creo que es desinformación rusa.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Me lo mandan por Tgram.
> 
> 
> La entrevista completa está disponible aquí:
> ...



*la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova*

*Pregunta:* ¿Podría explicar en qué fase se encuentran las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania?
*Respuesta: *Las conversaciones ruso-ucranianas continúan. Tras tres rondas presenciales en Bielorrusia y una en Turquía, discurren por videoconferencia. Discuten temas sobre cómo resolver la situación en Ucrania, el establecimiento de su estatus neutral, no nuclear y no pertenencia a ningún bloque, su desmilitarización y desnazificación, así como las garantías de seguridad. Desafortunadamente, la posición de la delegación ucraniana es muy volátil, y el proceso de negociación está acompañado de una retórica agresiva por parte de Kiev y Occidente, con el suministro de armas occidentales, lo que no contribuye a que se puedan alcanzar acuerdos.
*Pregunta: *¿Contemplan ustedes algún tipo de mecanismo internacional, cumbre, conferencia o mediación, para detener el conflicto?
*Respuesta: *Durante los últimos ocho años, Rusia ha hecho todo lo posible para resolver el conflicto en Donbass por medios pacíficos. Con nuestra mediación, se firmó el “Paquete de Medidas para la Implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk del 12 de febrero de 2015”, que fue aprobado por la Resolución 2202 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Preveía una secuencia clara de pasos que conducían a la reintegración de Donbass a Ucrania bajo las condiciones de un estatus especial para la región.
Sin embargo, los líderes ucranianos se negaron categóricamente a cumplirlo. Nuestros intentos de obligar al régimen de Kiev a aplicar dicho "Paquete de medidas" no tuvieron éxito. Las formaciones armadas de Ucrania no dejaron de bombardear el Donbass. Se introdujo un inhumano bloqueo socioeconómico y de transporte contra sus habitantes, que puso a la región en una situación de supervivencia límite. Esta destructiva línea de Kiev fue apoyada activamente por los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN, quienes aprovechaban militarmente el territorio de Ucrania, alentaron la promoción de una rusofobia agresiva, ignoraron todo tipo de manifestación neonazi y convirtieron al país en una cabeza de playa contra Rusia. Como se supo más tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se estaban preparando para tomar Donbass por la fuerza en marzo.
Como resultado, no nos dejaron más remedio que reconocer, el 21 de febrero de este año, la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, y el 24 de febrero del presente año, lanzar una operación militar especial para proteger a las personas que viven en Donbass, desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania. Todas sus metas y objetivos sin duda se llevarán a cabo.
*Pregunta: *¿No le parece que las exigencias territoriales planteadas a Ucrania, en concreto Donbass, dificultan un acuerdo?
*Respuesta:* Estas son ya realidades territoriales formadas que Kiev y otros países deben reconocer. Surgieron debido a la política de las propias autoridades de Kiev, que llegaron al poder mediante un golpe de Estado neonazi en 2014. Crimea regresó a Rusia mientras Donetsk y Lugansk se convirtieron en Estados independientes. Debemos respetar la opción legítima y consciente de los pueblos y el derecho de las naciones a la autodeterminación, consagrado en la Carta de la ONU.
*Pregunta: *¿Por qué Rusia pudo usar la fuerza en Chechenia, Georgia y ahora en Ucrania, mientras que Kiev no puede hacer lo mismo en relación con Donetsk y Lugansk?
*Respuesta:* Las autoridades georgianas atacaron Osetia del Sur y mataron a los pacificadores rusos. Qué interesante que recuerden lo sucedido en Chechenia. Estas son situaciones completamente diferentes. Los combatientes chechenos utilizaron métodos terroristas, cometieron actos de terrorismo en la propia Chechenia y en otras regiones de la Federación Rusa. Y fueron consideradas fuerzas democráticas y fueron apoyadas por EEUU y la UE. ¿Recuerda cuál fue la reacción de la comunidad internacional entonces? Todos apoyaron a los separatistas, aunque no eran separatistas, sino terroristas internacionales. Los primeros en Europa, por cierto. Los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y los países europeos los llamaron entonces luchadores por la libertad. Ahora tengo una pregunta: ¿por qué Occidente no llamó a los habitantes de Donbass "luchadores por la libertad"? Después de todo, no son terroristas. Y era difícil llamarlos separatistas, ya que en los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados por Donetsk y Lugansk, Donbass fue considerado parte de Ucrania. Y, en general, todo el paquete de medidas de Minsk establecía cómo vivirían la Donetsk y Lugansk como parte de Ucrania. Entonces, ¿por qué Occidente no los apoyó?
Y resulta que los habitantes de Donbass fueron masacrados durante ocho años. Civiles asesinados, niños. En el territorio de Europa, por culpa de Kiev, aparecieron cementerios de niños. ¿Dónde estaba el gobierno de España, por ejemplo? Ahora todo el mundo en la UE habla de refugiados de Ucrania. ¿Sabe que en 2014-2015 1,2 millones de refugiados de Ucrania llegaron a Rusia? Y Occidente volvió a guardar silencio. No se ha aplicado ni una sola sanción al régimen de Kiev para inducirlo a dejar de matar a personas durante ocho años.
El régimen de Kiev llegó al poder de forma anticonstitucional y durante ocho años utilizó la fuerza militar contra su propio pueblo: los habitantes civiles de Donbass. Bombardeó el territorio de Donetsk y Lugansk con artillería pesada. Miles de civiles fueron asesinados, incluidos mujeres y niños. Los edificios residenciales, las instalaciones de suministro de agua, electricidad y gas, los hospitales y las escuelas resultaron ser objetivos de ataques. Kiev impuso un bloqueo económico y de transporte a Donbass, poniendo a sus habitantes al límite de la supervivencia.
Regularmente llamábamos la atención de los países occidentales sobre el genocidio de la población de las regiones del sudeste de Ucrania, que continuó todos estos años, que se negaron a aceptar y apoyar los resultados del golpe de Estado anticonstitucional de 2014, se opusieron a la violación masiva de los derechos de la población de habla rusa en el país, a la política de ucranización forzada, a la destrucción de la cultura rusa y la reescritura de la historia. Sin embargo, no querían escucharnos.
Existía la posibilidad de resolver el conflicto entre ucranianos de manera pacífica mediante la implementación consecutiva del “Paquete de Medidas” antes mencionado. Sin embargo, Kiev se negó a seguir ese camino y los países de Occidente no hicieron nada para evitarlo.
El sabotaje de los acuerdos de Minsk por parte de Ucrania, el afán no disimulado de sus líderes de resolver el conflicto en el Donbass por la fuerza, incluso mediante el uso de armas, equipos y otros medios proporcionados por los países de la OTAN, nos obligaron a dar esos pasos.
Las acciones rusas en Chechenia, Osetia del Sur y ahora en Ucrania son absolutamente legales, mientras que las acciones de las autoridades de Kiev, que protagonizaron el genocidio de Donbass y la destrucción de todo lo ruso en su propio país, son ilegítimas, anticonstitucionales y amorales.
*Pregunta:* ¿Por qué Rusia pudo firmar acuerdos militares sobre cooperación con Osetia del Sur, Abjasia, Donetsk, Lugansk, mientras que nadie puede hacerlo con Ucrania?
*Respuesta:* ¿Qué quiere decir con "nadie puede hacerlo"? Este es el problema de la comunidad occidental: no entiende lo que está sucediendo en absoluto. Hasta 2014, firmamos una serie de acuerdos con Ucrania que cubrían una amplia gama de relaciones bilaterales, incluida la cooperación técnico-militar. Sin embargo, tras el golpe de Estado en Kiev en febrero de 2014, las fuerzas nacionalistas que llegaron al poder, con el beneplácito de Occidente, los rescindieron unilateralmente.
Los Estados Unidos y los países de la OTAN necesitaban una Ucrania que estuviera lo más desgajada posible de Rusia y nuestras preocupaciones sobre esto simplemente fueron ignoradas. Hemos subrayado repetidamente que todos los países deben observar el principio de la indivisibilidad de la seguridad y no reforzar su propia seguridad en detrimento de la de los demás. Rusia presentó propuestas concretas sobre garantías de seguridad jurídica, que se referían, entre otras cosas, a la no expansión de la Alianza hacia el Este y el regreso de su infraestructura militar a la configuración de 1997, cuando se había firmado el Acta Fundacional Rusia-OTAN. Sin embargo, Occidente ignoró todo esto.
Habiendo reconocido la independencia de Osetia del Sur y Abjasia en 2008 tras la agresión de Georgia contra Tsjinvali y a la luz de los planes similares de Mijaíl Saakashvili en relación con Sujumi, Rusia asumió la responsabilidad de la seguridad de estas dos jóvenes repúblicas de Transcaucasia. Esta tarea no ha perdido hoy su relevancia. Con estos países se han firmado una serie de acuerdos bilaterales de cooperación en el ámbito militar, destinados a crear espacios comunes de defensa y seguridad con cada uno de ellos, tal y como prevén los acuerdos con Abjasia sobre alianza y asociación estratégica de fecha 24 de noviembre de 2014 y con Osetia del Sur sobre alianza e integración del 18 de marzo de 2015. Por tanto, la firma e implementación de los acuerdos mencionados con Sujumi y Tsjinvali está dictada por el interés mutuo de las partes y es un factor importante para la paz y la estabilidad en esta parte de Transcaucasia.
*Pregunta: *¿Cómo se resolverá el asunto de una investigación internacional de lo ocurrido en Bucha, puesto que hay aseveraciones contrapuestas: fue una provocación o hubo crímenes de guerra?
*Respuesta: *Las afirmaciones que hizo no son contradictorias. La provocación ucraniana en sí misma es un crimen de guerra que debe investigarse. El 3 de abril, en Bucha, el régimen de Kiev realizó un montaje cínico, acusando a los militares rusos de matar a civiles. Sin embargo, nuestras tropas abandonaron la ciudad el 30 de marzo y durante todo el tiempo que estuvieron allí, ningún residente local había sufrido ninguna acción violenta. Así como después de su partida, durante cuatro días, hasta la llegada de agentes del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania a Bucha, no hubo ni un solo informe de ejecuciones masivas de personas.
Lo que los ucranianos y sus mentores occidentales intentan presentar como "las atrocidades del ejército ruso en Bucha" es, por supuesto, una puesta en escena. Podemos aseverar esto con absoluta precisión por toda una serie de razones. Probablemente usted haya visto los análisis de estas puestas en escena elaborados por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, donde se muestra con bastante claridad la mala calidad de las falsificaciones de la propaganda occidental.
Lo importante es que a Occidente esta vez no se le ocurrió nada nuevo. Estas provocaciones son un mecanismo que ya probaron, ya emplearon, hay evidencia de que los nazis usaron exactamente los mismos algoritmos de falsa propaganda contra el Ejército Rojo durante la Gran Guerra Patria. Citaré sólo dos ejemplos.
En octubre de 1944, las tropas soviéticas ocuparon temporalmente y luego abandonaron la ciudad de Nemmersdorf. Inmediatamente después de la transferencia de la ciudad nuevamente bajo el control del Tercer Reich, los especialistas en propaganda alemanes "corrieron" allí, incluido el jefe del departamento de propaganda del NSDAP para Prusia Oriental, K.Gebhardt. Trabajaron durante dos días, después de lo cual, el principal periódico nazi "Völkischer Beobachter" publicó el artículo "La furia de las bestias soviéticas". Este artículo describía los “horrores”, las “mutilaciones” presuntamente infligidas a la población civil de Nemmersdorf por las tropas soviéticas. Personalmente, el jefe del servicio de prensa del NSDAP, Otto Dietrich, el 26 de octubre de 1944, dio instrucciones de "exponer en plano ampliado los terribles crímenes bolcheviques en Prusia Oriental y comentarlos de la manera más punzante".
El Reich incluso organizó una "comisión internacional", donde invitó a representantes de "gobiernos de bolsillo", en particular, Estonia. Literalmente en una semana, la “comisión” de H.Mäe publicó un informe en el que culpaban a Moscú de todo. El informe de H.Mäe de finales de 1944 se convirtió en uno de los documentos más citados de la propaganda de Goebbels. Sus copias fueron enviadas en diversos idiomas extranjeros a todas las agencias del mundo.
Naturalmente, después de la guerra, esta historia comenzó a ser abordada. El historiador de guerra alemán B. Fish, quien participó en las batallas de Nemmersdorf, admitió que después del descubrimiento de los cuerpos por parte alemana, no se hizo ningún intento por identificarlos. Las imágenes publicadas mostraban cuerpos de víctimas llevados especialmente desde varios pueblos de Prusia Oriental. Y ya en el siglo XXI, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Alemania admitió que las falsificaciones de Nemmersdorf fueron compiladas especialmente por Pfeiffer, un teniente de la policía secreta de campo de la Wehrmacht, después de lo cual fueron propagadas por Berlín.
Pero ni siquiera la conocida provocación en Nemmersdorf fue la primera. En 1941, quiero llamar su atención, el periódico Krakowskie Vesti, en su edición en lengua ucraniana, censurado y controlado directamente por el Tercer Reich, publicó un artículo sobre "personas torturadas hasta la muerte por los asesinos del NKVD que yacían en las calles de la ciudad de Lvov", abandonada tras la retirada del Ejército Rojo. Por cierto, se hacía énfasis en la nacionalidad de los asesinados. Krakowskie Vesti escribió que "los bolcheviques ametrallaron a 1.500 ucranianos étnicos en Lutsk". ¡Paradójicamente, el Reich nazi acusó a la internacionalista Unión Soviética de genocidio!
Krakowskie Vesti era muy consciente de su papel en esta historia: en el contexto de Ucrania, eran el transmisor de propaganda de la Alemania fascista para todo el mundo. Los empleados de Krakowskie Vesti hablaron directamente sobre esto en la prensa: su tarea era utilizar a las víctimas para que “la palabra “Ucrania” volviera a aparecer en las portadas de los principales periódicos”, y de “la sangre de los ucranianos hacer capital moral para el pueblo".
Exactamente igual que ahora. Una vez más, las provocaciones fascistas se están utilizando para “llevar a Ucrania a las portadas de los periódicos”, y la vida de las personas es solo una moneda de cambio en este juego de propaganda de los fascistas.
Por cierto, sabe qué es lo más interesante. El editor de Krakowskie Vesti era un tal Mijailo Jomyak, colaboracionista ucraniano y partidario de Hitler, el abuelo directo del actual Viceprimer Ministro de Canadá, C.Freeland, una de las figuras clave en los círculos rusófobos del continente americano. Precisamente C.Freeland es quien más a menudo llama a aislar nuestro país, refiriéndose, entre otras cosas, a Bucha. Simplemente repite después de su abuelo lo que él y sus socios fascistas no consiguieron hace ochenta años.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 May 2022)

II

*Pregunta:* ¿No cree que la actual operación especial en Ucrania acercará aún más la OTAN a las fronteras de Rusia, especialmente si Suecia y Finlandia se unen a ella?
*Respuesta:* La formulación de esta pregunta no es correcta. La operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania debe percibirse como una consecuencia de la agresiva política expansionista de la OTAN dirigida por Estados Unidos, y no al revés. El bloque del Atlántico Norte, paso a paso, llevó a cabo la estrategia de atraer nuevos países a su órbita, acercándose cada vez más a las fronteras rusas e ignorando nuestras repetidas advertencias sobre el peligro de tal planteamiento para todo el sistema de seguridad europeo.
En cuanto a Finlandia y Suecia, su “reclutamiento” activo se ha venido realizando por la Alianza desde hace mucho tiempo. Para influir radicalmente en la política de estos Estados escandinavos, la OTAN creó minuciosamente la imagen de Rusia como enemigo. Aunque en realidad fue la Alianza la que creó una amenaza a la seguridad de nuestro país. Hemos estado advirtiendo a nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa de forma regular y durante bastante tiempo que ser arrastrados a la órbita de la OTAN amenaza con desequilibrar el sistema de seguridad europeo. Este no es "un tema de las últimas semanas".
Hablé sobre esto en detalle mucho antes de febrero de 2022. Ya en 2015, advertí: “La adhesión de Suecia a la OTAN tendría consecuencias político-militares y de política exterior que requerirían medidas necesarias de respuesta por parte de Rusia”. En 2016, el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia informó que la adhesión de los escandinavos a la OTAN alteraría la estabilidad y cambiaría el equilibrio de poder en la región, obligándonos a tomar medidas adicionales para garantizar nuestra seguridad. En 2018, hablamos sobre los riesgos asociados con la participación de Suecia y Finlandia en el ejercicio Trident Juncture de la OTAN. También toqué este tema, por ejemplo, en una sesión informativa el 24 de diciembre de 2021. El material relevante se publicó también más recientemente, a la luz de las últimas declaraciones de las autoridades de Estocolmo y Helsinki, el 15 de abril de este año.
Siempre hemos mantenido el tema de la OTAN en la agenda de nuestros contactos con nuestros socios finlandeses y suecos. Así, el viceministro de Exteriores ruso A.V.Grushko lo discutió con el embajador de la República de Finlandia ante la Federación Rusa A.Helanteria en noviembre de 2020, etc. En general, desde hace tiempo hemos estado siguiendo la forma en que los estadounidenses y la OTAN atraen progresivamente a los escandinavos a los eventos de la Alianza.
Por favor, comprenda: la confrontación geopolítica con Rusia es la esencia de la existencia de la OTAN. Todo lo que se habla sobre el carácter defensivo de esta organización es ficción. Los esfuerzos de la OTAN están dirigidos a cambiar radicalmente la situación político-militar en Europa, socavando el equilibrio estratégico de fuerzas y conteniendo a nuestro país. Si Finlandia y Suecia se unen a la Alianza, se convertirán en un espacio de confrontación entre el bloque del Atlántico Norte y Rusia, con todas las consecuencias resultantes, incluso para nuestras relaciones de buena vecindad probadas a través del tiempo. ¿Es esto a que aspiran los pueblos de Suecia y Finlandia?
*Pregunta: *¿No son muchos más los inconvenientes para Rusia, entre ellas las sanciones y las bajas en el campo de batalla, de continuar las acciones militares en Ucrania que las ventajas?
*Respuesta:* Hemos dicho más de una vez que el inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania era una medida forzada. No nos han dejado otra opción. Se está llevando a cabo para detener el genocidio de los habitantes de las repúblicas de Donbass, que han estado viviendo durante ocho años en las condiciones de los interminables bombardeos por parte de Ucrania, la destrucción deliberada de la infraestructura de agua, gas y electricidad y un bloqueo económico de la banca y el comercio. Una tarea igualmente importante de la operación especial es proteger a la propia Rusia de las amenazas que emanaron del territorio ucraniano como resultado de su aprovechamiento militar por parte de los países de la OTAN, la rusofobia y el odio por todo lo relacionado con Rusia hinchados artificialmente.
*Pregunta:* ¿Qué futuro ve usted en la actual situación a las relaciones entre España y Rusia?
*Respuesta: *Por supuesto, no hay nada bueno en el hecho de que muchas cosas positivas conseguidas en las relaciones bilaterales hayan quedado borradas por la decisión de las autoridades españolas de sumarse a las sanciones contra Rusia. Por cierto, Madrid no se detuvo exclusivamente en el componente económico de las restricciones: ya se han realizado dos entregas de armas a Kiev, incluyendo las consideradas letales. Nuestros lazos diplomáticos han sufrido un golpe por la adhesión de los españoles a la campaña de expulsión masiva de diplomáticos rusos. Además toda una serie de proyectos en los sectores de la energía y el transporte han quedado suspendidos por falta de visión de nuestros socios. Está además en el aire la localización de la producción textil española en empresas de la industria ligera rusa. Tampoco la posición de la parte española en cuanto a un mayor desarrollo de los lazos culturales y humanitarios no aporta nada positivo. Se decidió "congelar" la cooperación en los ámbitos científico y educativo, incluyendo el trabajo en documentos normativos que estaban ya listos para ser firmados.
Vemos que España, como muchos otros países, se ha sumado activamente al proceso de destrucción de todo lo creado en las últimas décadas. Sólo cabe esperar que la percepción tradicionalmente positiva del mundo ruso por parte del pueblo español resulte mucho más fuerte que la actual tendencia belicosa hacia la destrucción de las bases de las relaciones bilaterales, que están apoyando activamente las autoridades españolas.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Estas cifras no se las creen ni ellos. Deben ser de broma o el que las introduce debe ser un mono borracho o estuvieron de fiesta blanca con Volo.



Yo no me creo ni las ucranianas (sobre los rusos) ni las rusas (sobre los ucranianos). Lo que si pienso es que las bajas ucranianas tienen que ser 2 o 3 veces superiores a las rusas (la mayoria de las bajas por artilleria).


----------



## Oso Polar (8 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> La artilleria rusa disparando 24×7 aparte de moler a la infanteria, provoca no pocos problemas mentales en la tropa enemiga, para empezar la incapacidad de poder dormir lo que hace que a los pocos dias los soldados o bien se vuelven literalmente locos o directamente se quedan dormidos aún con el enemigo asaltando su posicion....
> 
> Esta tactica de la artilleria disparando sin descanso la aprendieron los rusos en sus carnes de los alemanes cuando fueron a visitarles en el 41.



Que tonteras hablas, se aplicaba desde la WWI y los soviéticos en la WWII la pulieron hasta el punto que las tropas menos curtidas de los NAZIS trataban de huir de aquella moledora de carne, el trabjo artillero en la Operación Bragration prácticamente destrozo a las defensas alemanas. En 1945 Hitler ni podía conciliar el sueño en su Bunker escuchando, cada vez más cerca, el aviso que el rodillo soviético se acercaba.

Se te nota el rabo filo-nazi.


----------



## thanos2 (8 May 2022)

Recordáis cuando os decía que las armas que estamos enviando a Ucrania iban a acabar siendo la mayor amenaza para Europa porque los ucranianos las revenderian en el mercado negro por un paquete de tabaco?

Pues ni siquiera ha hecho falta esperar demasiado tiempo para ver el verdadero peligro que supone la barbaridad que está haciendo Europa mandando armas a nazis alcohólicos y drogadictos: 









Hallado un lanzacohetes cargado en casa de una toxicómana que acababa de morir en Zaragoza


Es el modelo enviado por España a Ucrania para combatir contra Rusia en la invasión.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## Oso Polar (8 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es curioso que russia dijese que en esa isla abatieron un su-24, un su-27, mil mi-8s y un barco de apontaje.... Y veamos videos de bayraktar con barcos de apontaje y mil mi-8 destruidos...
> 
> 
> Pueden ser rusos.. . . O ukranianos.



Los rusos han declarado que han perdido un barco de desembarco, creo de 60 tm.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El pueblo votó estar en la OTAN. Estar en la OTAN implica ciertas cosas. Haber votao bien desde hace 40 años. Llevais 40 años votando mal y luego os quejais.



Pregunta a la que los españoles dijeron que si.

*El Gobierno considera conveniente, para los intereses nacionales, que España permanezca en la Alianza Atlántica, y acuerda que dicha permanencia se establezca en los siguientes términos:*

*1.º La participación de España en la Alianza Atlántica no incluirá su incorporación a la estructura militar integrada.*
*2.º Se mantendrá la prohibición de instalar, almacenar o introducir armas nucleares en territorio español.*
*3.º Se procederá a la reducción progresiva de la presencia militar de los Estados Unidos en España.*
¿Considera conveniente para España permanecer en la Alianza Atlántica en los términos acordados por el Gobierno de la Nación?

La primera se ha incumplido.
La segunda se ha incumplido.
La tercera se ha incumplido (han pasado 40 años y seguimos con presencia militar USA en España)

¿dónde queda la voluntad del pueblo español expresada en referendum?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (8 May 2022)

Racionamiento de energía: La UE exigirá a España compartir el gas con Polonia y Alemania si Rusia corta el suministro


https://elpais.com/internacional/2022-05-08/bruselas-exigira-racionar-y-compartir-el-gas-si-putin-corta-todo-el-suministro.html La UE exigirá a los países compartir el gas si Rusia corta el suministro Moscú ya ha suspendido el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria por negarse a sus exigencias en la...




www.burbuja.info




*Racionamiento de energía: La UE exigirá a España compartir el gas con Polonia y Alemania si Rusia corta el suministro*










Marruecos suministrará energía 'por la mitad del precio de la energía nuclear' al Reino Unido a través del cable más largo del mundo


Mientras tanto, aquí pagándole a Argelia mucho más a cambio de la "tranquilidad" prometida por el "amigo marroquí" y sus jefes anglos meparto: . Y los submarinos nucleares de EEUU abasteciéndose en Gibraltar mientras los militares gusanos hacen lo que les da la gana en Rota, Morón, Torrejón y...




www.burbuja.info




*Marruecos suministrará energía 'por la mitad del precio de la energía nuclear' al Reino Unido a través del cable más largo del mundo*


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pregunta a la que los españoles dijeron que si.
> 
> *El Gobierno considera conveniente, para los intereses nacionales, que España permanezca en la Alianza Atlántica, y acuerda que dicha permanencia se establezca en los siguientes términos:*
> 
> ...



Era NO VINCULANTE.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los comunistas trataron de igual modo que se les trató anteriormente a ellos.
> 
> La Rusia zarista no era un paraíso terrenal que los bolcheviques se empeñaron en destruir.



el mito ese del "Holodomor" es un invento de Robert Conquest, agente britanico y propagandista, que fue ampliamente difundido en los medios del inclito William Randolph Herst (el mismo de la mentira del Maine), aunque cayo en el olvido

despues fue actor de reparto Ronald Reagan en los 80 el que se encargo de desenpolvarlo para calumniar a los rusos y enfrenterlos con los nacionalistas ucranianos y favorecer el desmembramiento de la URSS

pero de todos modos hasta hace menos de 10 años casi nadie habia oido hablar de ello en España y con la propaganda ahora todo el mundo da por hecho que eso es lo que paso y que Stalin comia niños crudos

y se les olvida el terrorismo de los nacionalistas ucranianos patrocinados por occidente que se colaban desde Polonia (Lvov estaba en Polonia en los años 30) y se dedicaban al sabotaje y a la destruccion (tierra quemada) lo que agravo la situacion de malas cosechas por la sequia



pemebe dijo:


> La primera se ha incumplido.
> La segunda se ha incumplido.
> La tercera se ha incumplido (han pasado 40 años y seguimos con presencia militar USA en España)
> 
> ¿dónde queda la voluntad del pueblo español expresada en referendum?



primero: los referendums en España no son vinculantes, solo consultivos
segundo: desde cuando te crees que la opinion del remero cuenta para algo
tercero: aver estudiao, de casa se viene llorao


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el esa del "Holodomor" es un invento de Robert Conquest, agente britanico y propagandista, que fue ampliamente difundido en los medios del inclito William Randolph Herst (el mismo de la mentira del Maine), aunque cayo en el olvido
> 
> despues fue actor de reparto Ronald Reagan en los 80 el que se encargo de desenpolvarlo para calumniar a los rusos y enfrenterlos con los nacionalistas ucranianos y favorecer el desmembramiento de la URSS
> 
> ...



En este hilo hay publicado un artículo donde se señala que los nazis ucranianos de Bandera controlaban todo el oeste de la RSSU desde los años 20, primero con el asesoramiento de la policia secreta de Mussolini y luego de SD nazi. Los soviets solo controlaban las ciudades, el campo era suyo.


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En este hilo hay publicado un artículo donde se señala que los nazis ucranianos de Bandera controlaban todo el oeste de la RSSU desde los años 20, primero con el asesoramiento de la policia secreta de Mussolini y luego de SD nazi. Los soviets solo controlaban las ciudades, el campo era suyo.



ademas esa gentuza se disfrazaba de NKVD o de soldado sovietico y cometia atrocidades para enfrentar al campesinado pequeñoruso con el poder sovietico

los fascistas siempre han hecho igual, mi abuelo estuvo en Sierra Morena cuando le toco estar en el ejerciito en los años 40 y los fascistas se hacian pasar por maquis y hacian barbaridades a la gente


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Recordáis cuando os decía que las armas que estamos enviando a Ucrania iban a acabar siendo la mayor amenaza para Europa porque los ucranianos las revenderian en el mercado negro por un paquete de tabaco?
> 
> Pues ni siquiera ha hecho falta esperar demasiado tiempo para ver el verdadero peligro que supone la barbaridad que está haciendo Europa mandando armas a nazis alcohólicos y drogadictos:
> 
> ...



En la web profunda hay todo un mercado de armas en teoría mandadas a Ucrania…es todo un despropósito lo de este gobierno.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Era NO VINCULANTE.



Eso es falso. Era vinculante. Felipe Gonzalez si dijjo que si la abstención era muy alta la consideraría no vinculante. Y aunque hubiera sido no vinculante yo había contestado a Kelden que la culpa es de lo que habían votado en el referendum, cuando lo votado se ha incumplido.









Referéndum sobre la permanencia de España en la OTAN - Tu AMC


El 12 de marzo de 1986 Felipe González convocó un referéndum vinculante para que el pueblo español decidiera si permanecer en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte. España se adhirió a la organización en 1982 bajo el mandato de la UCD con Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo. En el momento de la...



actualidad.tuamc.tv





El 12 de marzo de 1986 *Felipe González convocó un referéndum vinculante para que el pueblo español decidiera si permanecer en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte*. España se adhirió a la organización en 1982 bajo el mandato de la UCD con Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo.

En el momento de la adhesión el PSOE mantuvo ferozmente una posición desfavorable a la incorporación bajo el lema de *OTAN, de entrada no*. Sin embargo, en 1986 el gobierno de Felipe González cambió radicalmente de posición y pidió el «sí» a los ciudadanos españoles. El Gobierno realizó campaña aconsejando el voto favorable a la alianza e incluso *Felipe González aseguró que dimitiría si salía el ‘no’ de la consulta.*

La pregunta del referéndum fue muy polémica ya que la opinión pública consideró que estaba redactada para encaminar al respuesta al ‘sí’. González argumentó la nueva estrategia vinculando la permanencia con el ingreso de España en la Comunidad Económica Europea y bajo términos acordados de no incorporarse a la estructura militar integrada, la prohibición de almacenar armas nucleares en territorio español y la *reducción progresiva de la presencia militar de Estados Unidos en España*.

Finalmente, *el ‘sí’ obtuvo 52,5% de los votos* con una participación más alta de lo que se esperaba (59,4%). Años más tarde, durante el mandato de José María Aznar, España acabó incorporándose a la estructura miliar integrada en la OTAN y autorizó la instalación de armas nucleares estadounidenses en el país.










El referéndum sobre la OTAN


Las recientes declaraciones del presidente del Gobierno, afirmando que un referéndum con elevada cuota abstencionista sería considerado no vinculante,




elpais.com




Las recientes declaraciones del *presidente del Gobierno, afirmando que un referéndum con elevada cuota abstencionista sería considerado no vinculante, en cuanto a sus efectos, para el Ejecutivo,* han sido de lo más desafortunadas.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

es ridiculo pretender que rusia no va a arrasar en esta guerra

todo lo que pagan los imbeciles europeos es destruido, cae en manos de rusia o se vende en el mercado negro..

hasta cuando los imbeciles europeos van a seguir pagando el petroleo a precio de oro y pagando a la industria militar americana ??


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (8 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Recordáis cuando os decía que las armas que estamos enviando a Ucrania iban a acabar siendo la mayor amenaza para Europa porque los ucranianos las revenderian en el mercado negro por un paquete de tabaco?
> 
> Pues ni siquiera ha hecho falta esperar demasiado tiempo para ver el verdadero peligro que supone la barbaridad que está haciendo Europa mandando armas a nazis alcohólicos y drogadictos:
> 
> ...



Trabajar en un furgón blindado va a ser muy complicado.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y las hijaputas españolas que compran los críos, qué? España bien, no?



Pues lo mismo, no creas que voy a ponerme a defenderla, ni a esta España ni a sus mujeres. Aunque aquí són tanto hombres como mujeres los que compran hijos como si fueran lechugas.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> primero: los referendums en España no son vinculantes, solo consultivos
> segundo: desde cuando te crees que la opinion del remero cuenta para algo
> tercero: aver estudiao, de casa se viene llorao



1.- Ese referendum se convoco como VINCULANTE (amenazando Felipe Gonzalez con dimitir si salía NO). Que luego han hecho lo que han querido incumpliendo lo que la gente habia votado, no te lo niego.
2.- Yo no creo ni dejo de creer nada. Lee el mensaje que contesté y entonces opinas. @kelden decia que la culpa era de los que habian votado (es el el que cree que si hubiera salido NO, no estariamos en la OTAN)
3.- Yo no solo lo estudie, sino que lo vivi.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

Rusia está atascada!!! por mis cojones

Brutal avance


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)




----------



## Erwin (8 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Para el que piense que el avance es lento y que los rusos se tiran semanas para tomar pueblos y pequeñas ciudades
> 
> Una muestra de las fortificaciones de Popasnaya, que fue conquistada ayer
> 
> ...



Viendo el avance en la parte oriental de saliente de izium hasta yampol de estos últimos 10 dias, no tengo ya tan claro que sea lento. Veo un avance metódico y constante, al menos en ese sector. En el sur si que veo que hay demasiada tranquilidad.
PD: reconozco que soy un impaciente


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Claro moreno, como si el uso de armas nucleares no supusiese un suicidio colectivo. Fuente El Inmundo, que nivel , Maribel.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En la web profunda hay todo un mercado de armas en teoría mandadas a Ucrania…es todo un despropósito lo de este gobierno.



y todavía el personal no se entera... de verdad, lo de los medios intoxicadores unidos a la deliberada mierda de educación pública de los rojos hace que la gente se trague todo.

Vamos a llorar más nosotros que los rusos por esas armas que estamos regalando.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia está atascada!!! por mis cojones
> 
> Brutal avance




Tengo la impresión de que están diezmando a las tropas ucras. Sólo hoy el MoD ruso reporta más de 400 bajas ucras, que en realidad serán el doble.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso es falso. Era vinculante. Felipe Gonzalez si dijjo que si la abstención era muy alta la consideraría no vinculante. Y aunque hubiera sido no vinculante yo había contestado a Kelden que la culpa es de lo que habían votado en el referendum, cuando lo votado se ha incumplido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dato mata a relato:
*Artículo 92*

1. Las decisiones políticas de especial trascendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum *consultivo* de todos los ciudadanos.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> COMO DEBE SER.



hasta que te pasa a ti, y terminan tus órganos vendidos en el mercado negro


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿Cuántos países tienen spike aparte de Israel y España? Eso sí que da miedo.


----------



## frangelico (8 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> La OTAN de entrada no...
> Y luego pongo la canción
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos la UE tiene un poco de vergüenza y no acepta a dictaduras como socios. La OTAN ha tenido a Portugal, Grecia y Turquía durante largas dictaduras, o a Francia cambiando de República mediante un golpe de Estado y nada pasaba.

Un aspecto bastante sucio es la comunicación soterrada entre OTAN y UE, entrar en la primera es fácil porque no hay exigencias y luego ocurre el milagro y te meten en la UE a recibir dinero fresco. Albania, que a la OTaN le aporta poco, está ahí para recibir (les estamos financiando entre otras cosas una red de autopistas con dinero comunitario), y seguro que lo antes posible la echamos en el saco a cobrar sus ayuditas.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hasta que te pasa a ti, y terminan tus órganos vendidos en el mercado negro



¿Los Hammond o los otros?


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dato mata a relato:
> *Artículo 92*
> 
> 1. Las decisiones políticas de especial trascendencia podrán ser sometidas a referéndum *consultivo* de todos los ciudadanos.



He dicho en otra respuesta que es verdad. Que luego pueden hacer lo que quieran y de hecho lo hacen, Otra cosa es que lo vendieron como vinculante (aunque legalmente no lo fuera).


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al menos la UE tiene un poco de vergüenza y no acepta a dictaduras como socios. La OTAN ha tenido a Portugal, Grecia y Turquía durante largas dictaduras, o a Francia cambiando de República mediante un golpe de Estado y nada pasaba.
> 
> Un aspecto bastante sucio es la comunicación soterrada entre OTAN y UE, entrar en la primera es fácil porque no hay exigencias y luego ocurre el milagro y te meten en la UE a recibir dinero fresco. Albania, que a la OTaN le aporta poco, está ahí para recibir (les estamos financiando entre otras cosas una red de autopistas con dinero comunitario), y seguro que lo antes posible la echamos en el saco a cobrar sus ayuditas.



Con la URSS todo eran dictaduras y lo siguen siendo


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> He dicho en otra respuesta que es verdad. Que luego pueden hacer lo que quieran y de hecho lo hacen, Otra cosa es que lo vendieron como vinculante (aunque legalmente no lo fuera).



Camelamos naquerar.


----------



## boyra (8 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Trabajar en un furgón blindado va a ser muy complicado.



Tu déjalos...al ritmo que van los presidentes de gobierno que le toquen los cojones al narco, al independentismo, a las maras, a las mafias, al Isis, a gobiernos extranjeros o a su puta madre no van a poder salir a la calle ni en blindado.

Ser un gilipollas o un chupaculos al final va a tener consecuencias


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Hay que distinguir entre drones. En principio un dron es un vehiculo no tripulado. Por ejemplo un Airbus A320 comercial de pasajeros es casi un dron. Tiene tecnologia "Flight by Wire", todo electronica, y no cuesta mucho prescindir de los pilotos y controlarlo remotamente, o decirle que vaya solo a los sitios, incluso despegando y aterrizando solo. Si no se hace para uso civil es por seguridad, y no solo aerea..
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que un Bayraktar cuesta 4 millones porque esta mas proximo a ser una avioneta no tripulada que a un buen cuadricoptero que puede costar 1 o 2 mil euros. Un misil tierra aire anda por unos 25 mil euros. Para derribar un Bayraktar puede ser rentable, pero para derribar cuadricopteros es una ruina. Los drones grandes tipo Barayktar tienen la ventaja de gran autonomia, en distancia y tiempo, control via satelite, lanzamiento de bombas potentes, pero no suelen tener medidas de defensa antimisiles, como las contramedidas de los cazas de combate o su capacidad de maniobra, lo que les hace vulnerables.
> 
> ...



Y no solo aéreos. Por ahí ya dicen que lo óptimo es hacer un dron submarino alimentado con energía nuclear, lo mandas al fondo del mar, que repose en el lecho marino y puede estar ahí "latente" durante décadas a la espera de que se le de la orden de ataque o de que regrese a puerto.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan (por torpe o por lo que sea) y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.
> 
> Con respecto a PolPot se cargaron su régimen otros comunistas. Supongo que escandalizados por sus desmanes.   Eso los redime?



El "Holodomor" estuvo perfectamente planificado.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cultura rusa.
> 
> Esto les enseñan en el colegio:
> 
> ...



1. En las escuelas públicas de la Federación Rusa no se realiza ningún tipo de instrucción militar. Esas imágenes deben ser de algún campamento militar juvenil, como los hay también en el resto de europa.
2. El motivo de la guerra, no es la lucha contra esa cultura occidental que ejemplificas en sendas fotos y textos propagandísticos de tu causa personal. La guerra se basa en causas nacionalistas y hasta imperialistas si quieres ahondar más . Se basa en una defensa de Rusia como estado con tintes de venganza por como se le ha tratado en el pasado.
Demuestras no ya que no tienes ni puta idea del conflicto sino que tergiversas la realidad para adaptarlas a tus tonterías personales que apoyan gentes de tu calaña.

ni cotiza que no te comes un rosco, ni tienes mujer ni hijos y que trasladas tus frustraciones personales a esa lucha absurda.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El "Holodomor" estuvo perfectamente planificado.



Y no solo lo hicieron con Ucrania, lo importante era Rusia, no los países ocupados. No había mucha diferencia a lo que quisieron hacer los Nazis.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pregunta a la que los españoles dijeron que si.
> 
> *El Gobierno considera conveniente, para los intereses nacionales, que España permanezca en la Alianza Atlántica, y acuerda que dicha permanencia se establezca en los siguientes términos:*
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa España no tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

Ha pasado de ser pro PP/VOX a gritar no pasarán.


----------



## magufone (8 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Que yo sepa España no tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN



eso depende de si consideramos a gibraltar española o no...


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Cómo va la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.*
*Hoy, domingo 8 de mayo*, la *última hora de la guerra en Ucrania* está centrada en el *bombardeo ruso de la escuela* de un pueblo en la región oriental ucraniana de *Lugansk*, donde las autoridades *temen que hayan muerto 60 personas*.

El *presidente de Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha confirmado que más de 300 civiles han sido rescatados de la planta siderúrgica de *Azovstal *en *Mariupol*. Ahora allí solo se mantienen los soldados ucranianos repeliendo ataques.

Además, los líderes del G7 mantendrán hoy una videollamada con *Zelenski* en una muestra de unidad el día antes de que *Rusia *celebre el *Día de la Victoria*, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.

Siguiendo con EE.UU. la *CIA *dice que el presidente de *Rusia* no puede darse el lujo de perder y *está "doblando su apuesta"* en la *guerra en Ucrania*. Pese a ello señala que no muestra signos de planear el uso de *armas nucleares* tácticas.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Boris Johnson frustró las conversaciones de paz entre Kiev y Moscú, reporta un medio ucraniano



Los anglos jugando sus cartas diplomáticas más que militares, no se la razón, pero históricamente siempre les ha salido bien.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Objetivo: tumbar a Putin, "criminal de guerra" y paria en los foros mundiales*
Occidente ya no quiere a Vladimir Putin. Es cierto que nunca fue un personaje muy apreciado desde la frontera de Bielorrusia hacia el oeste, pero había que lidiar con él. En cambio, desde el 24 de febrero, fecha inicial de la invasión a Ucrania, en las cancillerías europeas y norteamericanas ya se le considera parte del pasado. La derrota de los rusos en Kiev y el descubrimiento de los pavorosos crímenes de guerra cometidos por los soldados rusos en Bucha pusieron el último remache en ese *objetivo común: "Hay que tumbar a Putin"*. Nadie quiere un mañana con él al frente de Rusia, aunque nadie lo explicite directamente. Lo cuenta *Alberto Rojas*.









Objetivo: tumbar a Putin, "criminal de guerra" y paria en los foros mundiales


Occidente ya no quiere a Vladimir Putin. Es cierto que nunca fue un personaje muy apreciado desde la frontera de Bielorrusia hacia el oeste, pero había que lidiar con él. En...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los anglos jugando sus cartas diplomáticas más que militares, no se la razón, pero históricamente siempre les ha salido bien.



Nuestros enemigos históricos, Francia y la perfida, unos invadieron y otros tienen su triunfito en Gibraltar, y no los rusos que jamás se nos acercaron


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Hombre, las cifras del censo de 1937 tienen bastante gracia.
> 
> Los 4 principales oficiales del TsUNKhU acabaron en un gulag con sus primeras estimaciones... Bastante por debajo...
> 
> ...



Los hechos son que Stalin hizo una pruga "ejemplarizante" a base de hambre con los ucranianos y que tras la invasión nazi, estos como represalia, no le hicieron ascos a los alemanes.


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Dos muertos y 60 desaparecidos bajo los escombros de una escuela bombardeada por Rusia en Bilohorivka.*
Dos personas han muerto en el bombardeo ruso de una escuela en la aldea ucraniana de *Bilohorivka* y se teme que 60 que quedaron bajo los escombros hayan muerto, ha informado Serhiy Gaidai, gobernador de la región de Lugansk.
Gaidai dijo que *Rusia* lanzó una bomba el sábado por la tarde en la escuela donde *se refugiaban unas 90 personas*. Treinta personas han sido rescatadas.
"Siete de ellos resultaron heridos", escribió Gaidai en una publicación en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram. "Es probable que sesenta personas hayan muerto bajo los escombros de los edificios".
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## pepetemete (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Elon apunta maneras


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 May 2022)

Viva Franco


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ha pasado de ser pro PP/VOX a gritar no pasarán.



Puta perra sarnosa.

Con la de muertos y sufrimiento que costo en España esa mierda de hoz y martillo.

Menos mal que llego Franco y se acabaron las majaderias rojas durante 40 años.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El capitalismo mata mucho,
> 
> Ucrania socialista 1990 ...42M
> Ucrania de Zelensky 35M
> ...



Antes de la guera ya había ucranianos repartidos por la UE como para montar una nación en el exilio. Ahora tras la guerra van para seis millones, y si Rusia no termina pronto, se da por hecho que se van a alcanzar los 10 millones. No son solo los refugiados que huyen de la guerra, sino que habrá que sumar una cantidad posiblemente superior de gente que huya de la miseria. Podríamos estar hablando de un éxodo de más de 12 millones de personas en unos meses.


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Puta perra sarnosa.
> 
> Con la de muertos y sufrimiento que costo en España esa mierda de hoz y martillo.
> 
> Menos mal que llego Franco y se acabaron las majaderias rojas durante 40 años.



Hasta la gente del frente obrero es mas coherente que la piara de progres de mierda y liberales que pupulan en España. El movimiento de NS, otros que tal bailan, con un cacao mental de la hostia defendiendo intereses sionistas, mientras defienden Azov.


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Antes de la guera ya había ucranianos repartidos por la UE como para montar una nación en el exilio. Ahora tras la guerra van para seis millones, y si Rusia no termina pronto, se da por hecho que se van a alcanzar los 10 millones. No son solo los refugiados que huyen de la guerra, sino que habrá que sumar una cantidad posiblemente superior de gente que huya de la miseria. Podríamos estar hablando de un éxodo de más de 12 millones de personas en unos meses.



Mentiras, y más mentiras. Los censos son la realidad. Un verdadero genocidio capitalista. 7 millones de muertos.

Ese es vuestro nivel, así que es el nivel que hay que debatir. Si te crees supuestos censos de los años 30, y sumas y restas. Yo lo hago con censos de la época de la informatica ( mucho más reales ) y sumo y resto. Tu


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que lo que nos espera mañana es que Putin declare de forma oficial la guerra a Ucrania, la "operación militar especial" ha fracasado y no hay nada que pueda "vender" que no sea haber causado la muerte de miles de inocentes, pero nada más.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Los americano cero muertos solo fueron daños colaterales... por eso ni los contamos en la tele



Americanos:

Genocidio de la población autóctona ameriindia.
El Genocidio Filipino, consistente en desespañolizar las islas a la vez que las americanizaban. Lo que pudo ser un contrapeso español a Japón en el pacífico asiático en el siglo XX lo convirtieron en un estercolero inmundo.


----------



## unaie (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y no solo aéreos. Por ahí ya dicen que lo óptimo es hacer un dron submarino alimentado con energía nuclear, lo mandas al fondo del mar, que repose en el lecho marino y puede estar ahí "latente" durante décadas a la espera de que se le de la orden de ataque o de que regrese a puerto.



El problema de los drones submarinos es que las ondas de radio no se propagan bien en el agua, se atenuan rapido, por eso todos suelen llevar un cable hasta el barco. Tambien por eso tampoco se ven juguetes submarinos teledirigidos. La mejor comunicacion sin cable submarina es la acustica, la que usan delfines y ballenas, aunque no es tan rapida como la radio y requiere emisores potentes. El oceano ya debe estar plagado de receptores acusticos para detectar comunicaciones de este tipo.

En cuanto a un submarino en el fondo latente durante decadas me recuerda a la pelicula La Guerra de Los Mundos. No haria falta que fuese nuclear, ya que puede apagar todos los sistemas salvo un receptor acustico de bajo consumo para saber cuando tiene que despertarse.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

A partir de mañana, el hijoPutin empezara a movilizar a decenas de miles de reservistas y la mayoría de ellos moriran, espero que Rusia haga pagar al hijoPutin por ello.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y no solo aéreos. Por ahí ya dicen que lo óptimo es hacer un dron submarino alimentado con energía nuclear, lo mandas al fondo del mar, que repose en el lecho marino y puede estar ahí "latente" durante décadas a la espera de que se le de la orden de ataque o de que regrese a puerto.



¿Imaginación no te falta, sabes que volumen ocupo un reactor nuclear y las de sistemas y subsistemas que han de ser supervisados?


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

El muy hijoPutin "está doblando su apuesta en la guerra de Ucrania"...Es decir que el CARNICERO y su BANDA de asesinos, van a seguir matando: a mujeres, niños, ancianos...Pues esperemos que algún día, la justicia y los tribunales internacionales los juzguen, por los delitos de crímenes de guerra y GENOCIDIO...


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

*"Somos el último Restriner, el Katechon. Nosotros solos nos oponemos al mal global. Ahora esta noble idea debe ser desarrollada, esta misión debe ser contada abiertamente y sin vergüenza. Entonces todo encajará en su lugar. Estamos luchando contra el anticristo."*


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No de coña 6 millones de judios. Las cifras mas altas actualmente son como mucho 1,5 millones de judios, gitanos, criminales, gays y otra gente 'indeseable'



Solo en Polonia habían 3 millones de judíos antes de la guerra, de ellos sobrevivieron 300.000.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

El régimen dictatorial ruso es otro de los que ha redefinido el concepto de nazi y lo ha adoptado a sus intereses. Llevan varios años injeriendo en Ucrania y acusando a los gobiernos en Ucrania que no le convenían de un genocidio que nunca ha existido, cometiendo ellos un genocidio y llevando a cabo una invasión que encima les está yendo mal


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El intento de genocido de los filipinos por los USA tras quitarsela a España tambien fue gordo. 1,5 millones de un total de 8 millones de poblacion, casi el 20%
> 
> El plan USA era dejar como mucho un par de millones de seres inferiores en reservas como esclavos/siervos y colonizar a mazo Filipinas con yankees.



Y lo que es peor, cortaron por la raíz el único país desarrollado de Asia junto con Japón a inicios del siglo XX.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*La OMS detalla sobre los crímenes de guerra: 200 ataque rusos a hospitales.*
La *Organización Mundial de la Salud* ha informado de que está *reuniendo evidencias* para una posible investigación de *crímenes de guerra,* documentando *200 ataques de Rusia a hospitales y clínicas en Ucrania*.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No todo el holodomor ucraniano fue un genocidio planificado. Hubo zonas de Kazastan o Rusia el la que tambien hubo muchisimos muertos de hambre, en Kazastan en proporcion superior a Ucrania.
> 
> Pero Stalin que era una bestia de grado sieral si que utilizó infinidad de veces la muerte por hambre de zonas no comunistas. Cientos de miles o incluso algun millon no se pueden saber cifras exactas.
> 
> Quitarles la comida y la ropa de abrigo y dejar a grandes poblaciones rurales morir de hambre y frio era lo normal en la URRS de los años 20 y 30. Los comunistas eran extremadamente sádicos y les gustaba ver sufrir y morir lentamente a sus enemigos.



Los tres mayores hijos de puta del siglo XX, por orden de hijoputez son: Mao, Stalin y Hitler. Este último era un mero aprendiz de los otros dos, la diferencia está en que mientras Hitler masacraba a no alemanes los dos comunistas se ensañaban y deleitaban con su propia población. Cosas de nacer en sociedades genéticamente esclavas y que disfrutan vivir a cuatro patas mientras les sodomiza el "poder" como la china o rusa, aunque hasta ahora los campeones en "resilencia" son los nordcoreanos.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 May 2022)

Pregunta a los que sabéis de tecnología militar @fulcrum29smt @delhierro @frangelico @Zhukov

Lamentablemente los MANPADS occidentales se están follando a pelito los tanques rusos. Me surge una duda al ver los modelos de tanques destruidos en Oryx. Hay pocos T-90 y muchos T-72 y T-80 en varios modelos.

Hasta donde yo sé el sistema de protección activa Shtora-1 está integrado en los T-90 y algunos modelos de T-80 (según la Wikipedia, el T-80UK y el T-80UE). El sistema Arena, lo mismo: en los T-90 y alguna variante de T-80 (según Wiki sólo el T-80UM-1 Bars). En Oryx hay poco más de una decena de estos tanques destruidos.

Rusia tiene miles de T-90, debe tener tiene miles de tanques con estos sistemas de protección activa avanzados

¿Se están viendo tanques con Shtora-1 en Ucrania? ¿No están funcionando las contramedidas de última generación contra los MANPADS occidentales modernos o no lo sabemos porque no hay tanques rusos con contramedidas Shtora-1/Arena en Ucrania?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2022)

invet


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

La última encuesta del CIS indicó que el 90% de los españoles consideran que el HIJOPutin es un "criminal de guerra". Esta opinión se repite de forma parecida en todos los países europeos con la excepción de algunas naciones balcánicas y Hungría, con evidentes vínculos entre Orban y Putin. 

Tan sólo Gadafi se recuperó de algo así... para volver a caer.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Today in Mordvynoka, the site of a major battle in WWII, bodies of 42 Soviet soldiers, all found in the past 8 years, were memorialized & buried. Ukro authorities refused to allow this to happen before, while they officially honored Nazi collaborators.


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Excelente análisis, pero sobre lo que dice aquí hay que tener en cuenta que inmediatamente antes de la batalla del Ebro Franco ya estaba atacando Valencia y que esa ofensiva se interrumpió el 25 de Julio de 1938 cuando se supo que las fuerzas republicanas estaban cruzando el Ebro y atacando en dirección sur...., a partir de aquí Franco decidió sacar sus mejores fuerzas del sector de Valencia y enviarlas al Ebro.
> 
> El ataque sobre Valencia duró dos semanas, desde el 12 al 25 de Julio y fué detenido por los republicanos en la línea defensiva XYZ, que se construyó sobre las sierras que limitan las provincias de Valencia y Castellón...la línea se extendía por el interior hasta la provincia de Teruel por donde la intentaron flanquear las fuerzas nacionales del cuerpo de ejército de Varela al fracasar los ataques frontales.
> 
> El ataque decisivo se lo encargaron a la XII División de Asensio Cabanillas, que era una de las unidades de élite de los nacionales encargada de las rupturas, pero los rojos no sólo los frenaron en seco sino que incluso les contraatacaron ....ésta fué una de las acciones militares mas brillantes del ejercito republicano durante la GC pero los ejpertos progres del foro nunca hablan de ella, siempre se quedan en Guadalajara



La defensa de Valencia fue una acción brillante de Rojo, el mejor militar de la guerra.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> 1.- Ese referendum se convoco como VINCULANTE (amenazando Felipe Gonzalez con dimitir si salía NO). Que luego han hecho lo que han querido incumpliendo lo que la gente habia votado, no te lo niego.
> 2.- Yo no creo ni dejo de creer nada. Lee el mensaje que contesté y entonces opinas. @kelden decia que la culpa era de los que habian votado (es el el que cree que si hubiera salido NO, no estariamos en la OTAN)
> 3.- Yo no solo lo estudie, sino que lo vivi.



Un pucherazo como una catedral. Contaba muy bien Nines Maestro, médico rural en Toledo por entonces, los métodos del PSOE para dar la vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Hubo un almirante retirado ruso que hizo la investigación y era precisamente esa conclusión. El alto mando ruso dejó morir a los marineros a pesar de los señales de socorro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Eso no es cierto Polaco de mierda, y si te llamo así es porque que te lo mereces por *difamador y mentiroso*.

Cuando ocurrió la tragedia del Kursk la Marina Rusa no estaba preparada para acudir y rescatar a sus tripulantes, practicamente no tenía batiscafos de rescate operativos y estaban bastante lejos de donde naufragó.

En tiempos de la URSS la Marina Soviética si disponía de algunos, pero para Rusia fué imposible poder mantenerlos después de la crisis de los 90 por causas económicas y por haber priorizado en sus presupuestos otros aspectos.

Y por cierto, en el hipotético caso de que hubiera tenido estos medios tampoco nadie, ningún país hubiera podido garantizar que se pudiera haber rescatado a la tripulación, hay que llegar al sitio donde se supone donde ha ocurrido el naufragio, localizar el pecio y enviar si es posible por la profundidad a los drones o batiscafos de rescate e intentar acoplarse con alguna escotilla de rescate.

Es una tarea titánica en la que apremia el tiempo y no es fácil, ni para la US Navy ni para nadie.

Una cosa más, antes de que salga el típico monguer Otánico diciendo que es que los Rusos o Soviéticos no miraban por la seguridad de sus marinos, desde los 70 la URSS producía submarinos que equipaban capsulas de rescate como por ejemplo los clase Sierrra I/II.








El Kursk era un submarino de la clase Oscar II y estos también disponen de capsula de rescate, el problema es que debido a la explosión interna el acceso fué imposible para ningún miembro de la tripulación.

Quién quiera más información aquí tiene.









¿ Cómo es una cápsula de escape de emergencia en un submarino ruso ?


Fotografías Singulares A raíz de unos comentarios en una entrada anterior subo esta entrada para que veáis cómo se ve una cápsula de escap...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## radium (8 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Recordáis cuando os decía que las armas que estamos enviando a Ucrania iban a acabar siendo la mayor amenaza para Europa porque los ucranianos las revenderian en el mercado negro por un paquete de tabaco?
> 
> Pues ni siquiera ha hecho falta esperar demasiado tiempo para ver el verdadero peligro que supone la barbaridad que está haciendo Europa mandando armas a nazis alcohólicos y drogadictos:
> 
> ...



Helicópteros derribados sobre ciudades europeas en 3--- 2----1----0

¿Cuando veremos el primer avión comercial cargado de pasajeros derribado 5 minutos después de despegar?


----------



## Gotthard (8 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Imaginación no te falta, sabes que volumen ocupo un reactor nuclear y las de sistemas y subsistemas que han de ser supervisados?



Pues mas o menos los que tiene este drone nuclear.









Russia to Ready Coastal Base for Underwater Nuclear Drones by 2022


Russia is constructing a coastal base at an undisclosed location for its Poseidon unmanned underwater “doomsday nuke” drone.




www.thedefensepost.com


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

El coste de armar a Ucrania está siendo muy alto, así como el de reducir la dependencia del gas y el petróleo rusos, pero en Bruselas, Londres y Washington todo este gasto se considera una inversión de futuro. 

Sin el hijoPutin al frente, creen, el planeta puede ser un lugar mejor. Hasta Alemania, tras semanas de titubeos, lo ha entendido así y ha aprobado el envío de sus potentes antiaéreos Gepard, que ayudarán a Ucrania a derribar aviones rusos.


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El "Holodomor" estuvo perfectamente planificado.



Vamos a ver ... la colectivización si estaba planificada. Lo que nadie esperaba es que los hijoputas de lo kulaks quemaran las cosechas antes que entregarlas al estado .....


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (8 May 2022)

Lo suyo es cómo lo de los negatas con esos “miles de muertos por las vacunas”: que hay un incendio por cortocircuito? Pues acción de los ucros infiltrados... que un ictus?, la vacuna por supuesto. Así, lo que usted quiera se coloca en el cajón oportuno. Luego viene la realidad y lo jode todo, pero ustec ya ha soltado su tontuna , cómo los descerebraos antivacunas y demás cretinos.


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

Es, por lo menos, la sexta vez que publicas el mismo video ....


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Los helicópteros rusos formarán la Z en el desfile del 9, poniendo la letra del naZismo, que es entre otras cosas lo que representa Rusia ahora mismo.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

En Rusia hay muchas personas que prefieren un líder autoritario porque necesitan un protector. La amenaza extranjera es una idea que llevan siglos escuchando. 
El hijoPutin les dice: «Solo quiero protegeros de los malvados que quieren destruirnos». Es un mecanismo de dominación increíblemente efectivo. Si soy tu salvador, mi brutalidad está justificada. Putin, digamos, sí que conoce bien el 'alma rusa'.


----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Da igual .... solo hay que tirar 500 toneladas diarias de bombas en cada circulillo azul durante una semana ....


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Pues todo parece indicar que finalmente el Mi-17 sería ucraniano y que han intentado vender otro fracaso ucraniano como una victoria


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> Helicópteros derribados sobre ciudades europeas en 3--- 2----1----0
> 
> ¿Cuando veremos el primer avión comercial cargado de pasajeros derribado 5 minutos después de despegar?



Pues nunca y si lo ves sera siempre un auto atentado del sistema para justificar alguna vuelta de tuerca mas a los ciudadanos

Cuando la URSS se desmorono habian arsenales enteros aqui en Europa y todavia no hemos visto volar un RPG en ninguna ciudad.

Los mercados negros los controlan los servicios de inteligencia,igual que el narcotrafico.

¿Te suena la operacion Sokoa?


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Nadie se cree la propaganda occidental, al menos en este foro, a excepción de los 4 subnormales de siempre que escriben solos.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Si los canales de RU son correctos, las fuerzas de UA se retiraron a estas posiciones defensivas preestablecidas. A unos 3 km al oeste de la ciudad.


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

Ucrania, puta de occidente.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El coste de armar a Ucrania está siendo muy alto, así como el de reducir la dependencia del gas y el petróleo rusos, pero en Bruselas, Londres y Washington todo este gasto se considera una inversión de futuro.
> 
> Sin el hijoPutin al frente, creen, el planeta puede ser un lugar mejor. Hasta Alemania, tras semanas de titubeos, lo ha entendido así y ha aprobado el envío de sus potentes antiaéreos Gepard, que ayudarán a Ucrania a derribar aviones rusos.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Da igual .... solo hay que tirar 500 toneladas diarias de bombas en cada circulillo azul durante una semana ....



Será por bombes, shaslik de ukropiteco manda


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 May 2022)

⚡Popasnaya es el "Stalingrado" del Donbass.

Una población estratégica muy importante cuya captura rompe la primera y más poderosa línea de defensa de Ucrania en el Donbass.

Diversas fuentes informan que las fuerzas aliadas lograron tomar Popasna bajo control total.

Aparentemente, la próxima etapa será un ataque a Bakhmut a lo largo de la carretera H-32. Con la alineación del frente en el norte y el sur. Bakhmut a su vez es la clave para tomar el control de la autopista M-03, ruta principal a Slavyansk desde el sur.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Escalofriante artículo, si lo lees te va a entrar muy mala hostia 

Mis hombres han bebido un poco de vodka. Ahora quieren algo de entretenimiento...' Palabras escalofriantes y verdaderamente una historia que desearía no tener que escribir. Solo espero que esta vez, por una vez, estos valientes sobrevivientes obtengan justicia #ukraine


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

Osea que el quinto panzerejército ukro, sí ese que tales de panfleto decía que había recuperado jersón, ya ha llegado a la isla de las serpientes y ta faciendo pinza con los ukrofraguels de azovstal...
Como díría, más bien pantomimaría, bot-arate gaviotón...


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

La última actualización #Ukraine de @*Def*encehq
. Destacado: el conflicto está cobrando un alto precio en algunas de las unidades más capaces y capacidades avanzadas de Rusia. A Rusia le llevará un tiempo considerable reconstituir sus fuerzas armadas.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pues nunca y si lo ves sera siempre un auto atentado del sistema para justificar alguna vuelta de tuerca mas a los ciudadanos
> 
> Cuando la URSS se desmorono habian arsenales enteros aqui en Europa y todavia no hemos visto volar un RPG en ninguna ciudad.
> 
> ...



Se de lo que hablas, pero esta vez los arsenales están desparramados por Ucrania y no es un tema de que tal mando se saque unos cuartos vendiendo unos lotes a tal traficante, sino que cualquier civil puede tener en su poder desde cajas de AK47 hasta un javelin o un LAW. Los medios y los contactos se han podido multiplicar x100. Recuerda lo que hizo el fulano aquel que se hizo con los kg de Goma2 Eco. Venderlo a los yihadistas a la menor ocasión. 


Lo de Ucrania es un descontrol y no creo que tenga nada que ver con la operación de Sokoa


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

Quien te ha visto y quien te financia ahora...


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

El coronel ucraniano capturado Volodymyr Baranyuk que fue capturado anteriormente en Mariupol, era el comandante de la brigada 36-th que se rindió allí... Estás viendo 1000 años de cárcel en este video probablemente...


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Mañana día 9: día de la Victoria del Odio en la humanidad.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Habla con cualquier persona de Polonia, Rumanía o Bulgaria y les preguntas por la URSS. No quieren verlos ni en pintura.

Lo primero de lo que se enorgullecen es de ser NATO, y del avance que ha pegado el país estando en la UE. 

Rusia nunca más


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> En este foro salvo los 4 subnormales de siempre que escriben aquí solos, *nadie se cree la propaganda occidental.*



Por eso vivis en una fantasia y a base de owneds.Una fantasia fruto de creer durante 8 años las mentiras de la propaganda rusa que repiten como loros los axcml y compañia,aderezada con las fotitos cutres de jose mamadas.

La propaganda occidental lo ha acertado casi todo.

Cuando decia que habria invasion inminente,vosotros diciendo que solo eran maniobras para reirse de la OTAN.

Cuando decia que la operacion especial estaba fracasando,vosotros aun fantaseando con tomar Kiev y embolsar 60k tios.

Cuando dijeron lo del Moskva,todos de risitas hasta que lo confirmo el TASS.

Ahora os estan diciendo que la ofensiva en Donbass esta siendo un desastre y seguis creyendo que los rusos estan arrasando.Ayer ya tuvieron que replegar la 35th brigada porque los ucranianos estan a las puertas de Izium de nuevo y van a embolsar al saliente ruso en el sur.En Jarkov poco a poco empujando a los rusos a su pais.

Otra cosa esque esa propaganda no os guste,pero mas realista que la rusa lo es un rato largo.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Mañana es un gran día: en vistas de los últimos vídeos Putin lo que parece tener es principio de Parkinson, se agarra a la mesa para que no se le note el temblor de manos. 

Puede nombrar sucesor o declarar la guerra total.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 May 2022)

VIDEO: Las multitudes salen en una hermosa tarde soleada de domingo en #Mariupol mientras continúa la limpieza. 





*Solo quedan unos mercenarios en las catacumbas de una acería, parece que algunos mandos de la OTAN.*


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> VIDEO: Las multitudes salen en una hermosa tarde soleada de domingo en #Mariupol mientras continúa la limpieza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nada, la propaganda occidental es mejor, me la creo que lo he leido en burbuja.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quiénes? Los que se compraron los March y los Botines para seguir trincado otros dos siglos más?



Nunca sabremos como hubiera sido una España estalinista...pero lo podemos intuir...si para Azaña, que no era rojo, ni todos los conventos de Madrid valian la vida de un republicano...podemos aseverar que para los partidos que apadrinaban a los vandalos asesinos valdrian mucho menos...con o sin feligreses dentro.

Otros ejemplos europeos acabaron bastante mal...hasta el punto de que hoy dia no quieren nada de los comunistas que no se comen ya un colin.

Eso si...ha tenido un efecto positivo, han quedado vacunados de las verdades impuestas desde "el partido"...

A veces me pregunto que sentis los commies, cuando veis que el pueblo ruso sigue en su mayoria conservando la Fe cristiana...

Lo tomais como un fracaso?? O como un estimulo???


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pregunta a los que sabéis de tecnología militar @fulcrum29smt @delhierro @frangelico @Zhukov
> 
> Lamentablemente los MANPADS occidentales se están follando a pelito los tanques rusos. Me surge una duda al ver los modelos de tanques destruidos en Oryx. Hay pocos T-90 y muchos T-72 y T-80 en varios modelos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que te refieres a misiles antitanque o ATGM en lugar de MANPADS.

Hombre, la efectividad de esos sistemas de protección activos y pasivos (recordemos que hay de 2 tipos) no la podemos conocer aquí en realidad nadie. 

Más que nada porque desconocemos cuantos tanques de cada tipo esta empleando Rusia que lleven esos sistemas y como se estan comportando. Que un T-72 B3M pueda montar el Arena-M no quiere decir por ejemplo que todos los T-72 B3M Rusos en stock hayan sido actualizados.

Por cierto, estan perdiendo tanques, pero nada que sea catastrófico, entra dentro de lo normal en una operación de este tipo, esto no es Desert Storm ni por el escenario (no es el desierto) ni por el enemigo (un ejercito con una herencia enorme de tanques de la URSS , que además esta recibiendo entrenamiento y miles de misiles ATGM de la OTAN a su disposición), por tanto tener cierto número de bajas entra dentro de lo posible.

Esos sistemas no estan deplegados en la mayoría de los tanques que estamos viendo, ten en cuenta que lo que más se ve que estan utilizando son T-72 B3, T-72 B3M, T-80U y ya en el caso de las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk sobre todo T-64s de diversos tipos que carecen de estos sistemas. Los T-72 B3 y B3M pueden montar alguno de esos sistemas pero no esta claro si los que se han visto lo llevan, yo al menos no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Tlistakel (8 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Dónde están los jueces? Dónde está la tan cacareada libertad? Esto se esta
> Poniendo peligrosisino, y la sociedad muerta



pero tú que dices covidiano?


----------



## frangelico (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Se de lo que hablas, pero esta vez los arsenales están desparramados por Ucrania y no es un tema de que tal mando se saque unos cuartos vendiendo unos lotes a tal traficante, sino que cualquier civil puede tener en su poder desde cajas de AK47 hasta un javelin o un LAW. Los medios y los contactos se han podido multiplicar x100. Recuerda lo que hizo el fulano aquel que se hizo con los kg de Goma2 Eco. Venderlo a los yihadistas a la menor ocasión.
> 
> 
> Lo de Ucrania es un descontrol y no creo que tenga nada que ver con la operación de Sokoa



Va a ser justo lo contrario que Sokoa. Entonces había tal hambre por antiaéreos en los grupos terroristas (y tal control de las existencias por parte de los estados, ya que los terroristas de la época eran en realidad unos estado "aliado" agrediendo a otro, véase el caso italiano) que les podían echar un cebo y picaban fácilmente. Ahora los habrá por todas partes en subastas a la baja y muy efectivos (y fáciles de usar) contra helicópteros o aviones despegando, que arderían como una tea.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pregunta a los que sabéis de tecnología militar @fulcrum29smt @delhierro @frangelico @Zhukov
> 
> Lamentablemente los MANPADS occidentales se están follando a pelito los tanques rusos.



Desgraciadamente eso no ha sido así. A excepción del javelin el resto de manpads han resultado ser una decepción.
También es cierto que un javelin es muchísimo más caro.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

"Hay una llamada de que Severodonetsk ya está rodeado, se dejó un capitán para defender la ciudad de los oficiales, se puede escuchar en la radio, y el local, el resto de los GENERALES de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrojados en Kramatorsk ... 08.05.2022"


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Nunca sabremos como hubiera sido una España estalinista...pero lo podemos intuir...si para Azaña, que no era rojo, ni todos los conventos de Madrid valian la vida de un republicano...podemos aseverar que para los partidos que apadrinaban a los vandalos asesinos valdrian mucho menos...con o sin feligreses dentro.
> 
> Otros ejemplos europeos acabaron bastante mal...hasta el punto de que hoy dia no quieren nada de los comunistas que no se comen ya un colin.
> 
> ...



Los que ganan las guerras imponen su Ley de silencio y su versión de los hechos. Incluso generaciones después, cuando quieres hacer memoria de lo que hicieron esos vencedores por la libertad, organizan su cruzada.
Cómo si no se explica que los crímenes tan numerosos aun incluso en territorios y provincias donde no hubo ni un dispara de los rojos por quedar desde el primeer dia bajo el yugo de los rebeldes alzados, queden olvidados y relegados, hasta el punto de que hoy resurja tan abominable ideologia, la que era capaz de fusilar hasta niñas hermanas de 15 y 18 años en las tapias de un cementerio. El crimen de esas niñas o de otras bien documentadas 1500 victimas solia ser estar afiliado a un sindicato o tener carnet socialista.
Ni tenéis memoria ni teneís vergüenza por mor de vuestra ignorancia o de vuestro cinismo.
Y si tu vida fuera mas larga al final sabrás cómo sera una España socialista de verdad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 May 2022)

Nuestros corresponsales militares fueron los primeros en visitar Popasna ya liberada. Confirmamos que no hay tropas ucranianas en la ciudad, se retiraron hacia Bakhmut.

RIAFÁN


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Vaya, usted de acuerdo con el chino estreñido, no problemo, tomo infulax.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Los talibanes cristianos dando por culo en Mandril.


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pregunta a los que sabéis de tecnología militar @fulcrum29smt @delhierro @frangelico @Zhukov
> 
> Lamentablemente los MANPADS occidentales se están follando a pelito los tanques rusos. Me surge una duda al ver los modelos de tanques destruidos en Oryx. Hay pocos T-90 y muchos T-72 y T-80 en varios modelos.
> 
> ...



La proteccion Arena es antigua, en su momento la releche es de Afganistan. Se basa en un radar y contraexplosiones que cazan al misil entrante. Valdria para todos , hay una versión moderna pero no se si cubre misiles en caida desde arriba.

La Shtora lo que hace es confundir a cierto tipo de misiles que tiene una luz de seguimiento y control. No vale por ejemplo para misiles guiados por cable. Funciona para misiles dirigidos por laser.

Partes de una base errorena, no se estan follando miles de tanques. Han perdido tanques pero te llevarias la sorpresa que más por atascos , fuego de artilleria, o averias que por impactos de Javalinas , u otro tipo de misiles/cohetes. Hay muchos videos, pero en muchos se nota que es por ejemplo un tanque atascado, atacado cuando esta abandonado. Otros son de tanques ucranianos atacados por los rusos o los republicanos. Otros son de juegos de guerra, hay simuladores que con un equipo de maximas prestaciones parecen reales para el que no es un entendido del tema.

El tema de las defensas es que son caras. Es más caro poner la version modernizada del arena, que sacar un T-72 de los almacenes y darle un repaso general. Las que tienen contra explosiones, son peligrosas para tu infanteria si esta cerca.

Otra cosa es que los rusos no estan metiendo material moderno en masa, debe ser el 10-15% del total, y el total es el 10%-15% de lo que tienen,.


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los helicópteros rusos formarán la Z en el desfile del 9, poniendo la letra del naZismo, que es entre otras cosas lo que representa Rusia ahora mismo.



Tu llevas la T en la frente. De tooooonto!!!! Dios que bufon nos ha enviado el señor para nuestro descojone….


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (8 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo suyo es cómo lo de los negatas con esos “miles de muertos por las vacunas”: que hay un incendio por cortocircuito? Pues acción de los ucros infiltrados... que un ictus?, la vacuna por supuesto. Así, lo que usted quiera se coloca en el cajón oportuno. Luego viene la realidad y lo jode todo, pero ustec ya ha soltado su tontuna , cómo los descerebraos antivacunas y demás cretinos.



No mezclemos temas.... Yo no estoy vacunado con estas "vacunas" Y me he metido y he metido a mis hijos todas las vacunas hasta ahora, menos ésta.

Recuerde que el mismo que le dice que rusia es la mala malisima le dice que estas "vacunas" Son seguras.

La decision es de cada uno, y las circunstancias en cada caso son únicas, pero es tan respetable el que se vacuna como el que no. 

Yo no soy un antivacunas, y de esta, con mis 40 tacos, no me vacuno.
Quizas en cinco años.... Quien sabe.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Nunca sabremos como hubiera sido una España estalinista...pero lo podemos intuir...si para Azaña, que no era rojo, ni todos los conventos de Madrid valian la vida de un republicano...podemos aseverar que para los partidos que apadrinaban a los vandalos asesinos valdrian mucho menos...con o sin feligreses dentro.
> 
> Otros ejemplos europeos acabaron bastante mal...hasta el punto de que hoy dia no quieren nada de los comunistas que no se comen ya un colin.
> 
> ...



Como buen analfabeto funcional confunde cristianismo con catolicismos, la Iglesias Bizantina no tiene en absoluto nada que ver con los satanistas católicos, los ortodoxos nunca han promovido cruzadas, ni matanzas, ni inquisiciones, siempre han estado, dentro de su ideologia, al lado del Pueblo. ¿conoce algún caso de pederastia en la iglesia ortodoxa? ¿a que no? ¿y sabe porque? porque los popes son hombres normales con esposa, nada de pailleros compulsivos ni pederastas célibes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 May 2022)

*Una corbeta de la Armada de Ucrania fue destruida por misiles de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales cerca de Odessa — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

. Congresista estadounidense: "Fundamentalmente, aunque un poco a través de un intermediario, estamos en guerra con Rusia"


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Ya van apareciendo videos del control ruso de Popasna



El edificio de la administración, supuong que el ayuntamiento o similar.

¿ alguien sabe que bandera muestran ?



Los chechenos , misma localización de ayer.



En el ultimo se los ve ya muy relajados , el contro total debe ser firme.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Su-35S VKS en el cielo en dirección a Kharkov. 














Fuerzas especiales del FSVNG en una incursión de reconocimiento y búsqueda en la LPR. 














Comparación de cartucho de 5,45 y 30 mm


----------



## Homero+10 (8 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Today in Mordvynoka, the site of a major battle in WWII, bodies of 42 Soviet soldiers, all found in the past 8 years, were memorialized & buried. Ukro authorities refused to allow this to happen before, while they officially honored Nazi collaborators.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Por favor pidan que NO musicalicen los video. 
Son imposible de mirar cuando se escucha la musica.
Por mas que la silencie ya te quita el animo. 
Da asco el festejo de los muertos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Agrupación "V" en la dirección de Kharkov.


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Recordáis cuando os decía que las armas que estamos enviando a Ucrania iban a acabar siendo la mayor amenaza para Europa porque los ucranianos las revenderian en el mercado negro por un paquete de tabaco?
> 
> Pues ni siquiera ha hecho falta esperar demasiado tiempo para ver el verdadero peligro que supone la barbaridad que está haciendo Europa mandando armas a nazis alcohólicos y drogadictos:
> 
> ...



Ya es casualidad que sea un modelo enviado por España supuestamente y que acabe en España, precisamente...qué casualidad


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Mal va la cosa, cuando en salia mas en la tele que estar en el frente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Suban el audio












*Keep calm and wait for russians *


----------



## Snowball (8 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1051356
> 
> 
> Nuestros corresponsales militares fueron los primeros en visitar Popasna ya liberada. Confirmamos que no hay tropas ucranianas en la ciudad, se retiraron hacia *Bakhmut*.
> ...



Eso está a 32km de Popasna

Y cada vez más cerca de Kramatorsk


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya es casualidad que sea un modelo enviado por España supuestamente y que acabe en España, precisamente...qué casualidad



De casualidad nada. Es el momento de hacer caja, afirmas mandar 200 y 10 se "pierden" los venden al mercado negro. ¿ quien va ha reclamar nada de un envio gratuito para complicarse la vida ?


----------



## MiguelLacano (8 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No mezclemos temas.... Yo no estoy vacunado con estas "vacunas" Y me he metido y he metido a mis hijos todas las vacunas hasta ahora, menos ésta.
> 
> Recuerde que el mismo que le dice que rusia es la mala malisima le dice que estas "vacunas" Son seguras.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, hombre... que yo no digo nada sobre si se vacuna o se hace el harakiri, yo lo que le digo al sujeto ucrofilo es que actúa como esos antivacunas que achacan a la vacuna cualquier muerte súbita, Ictus o infarto que acaezca, a sabiendas de que es una puta patraña, como resulta obvio al análisis más elemental de estadística o anatomo-patológico (en toda muerte súbita se hace autopsia por ley). Eso y nada más es lo que le he respondido. Porque juegan con el mismo tipo de mentira y manipulación de mentes cortas.


----------



## bigplac (8 May 2022)

Seguro que pensaron, total, si esto se va para Ucrania, ¿quien se va a enterar?
El caso es el mismo o peor, abres los arsenales creando un descontrol absoluto y las armas acaban en tu extraradio. 

Antes de que acabe la temporada turistica tendremos un "incidente"




alfonbass dijo:


> Ya es casualidad que sea un modelo enviado por España supuestamente y que acabe en España, precisamente...qué casualidad


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿De dónde despegan esos aviones? Me resulta tan raro que todavía tengan aviones operativos. Tengo la ligera impresión de que esos aviones no salen desde Ucrania precisamente.
> Por otra parte. A medida que pasen las semanas veremos más "operaciones" suicidas de este tipo. Ucrania busca un golpe de efecto a toda costa e intentarán colarse hasta la cocina.



No se sabe, pero tienen muchos aeródromos civiles y militares que pueden utilizar. Puedes bombardear las pistas, pero en unos días estas pueden ser reparadas.

Ayer en el telegram de Fighterbomber este explicó que él cree que estan recibiendo piezas de aviones de paises del Ex-Pacto de Varsovia y que están reparándolos en Ucrania de alguna manera, en ocasiones no son aviones con todos los sistemas funcionales, eso si, vuelan.

En principio esos aviones de la época Soviética no le preocupan mucho, dice que sus pilotos son unos inutiles por aceptar las ordenes y emplearlos de esa manera.


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que en el ideario comunista está matar a la gente de hambre.   Una cosa es que los planes no salgan (por torpe o por lo que sea) y como resultado pases hambre y otra planificar, diseñar y ejecutar el hambre.
> 
> Con respecto a PolPot se cargaron su régimen otros comunistas. Supongo que escandalizados por sus desmanes.   Eso los redime?



Hombre, si tu impides el acceso de muchas personas a la posibilidad de ganar dinero (que es básicamente lo que ocurre cuando lo regulas todo tanto, que muchas personas se acaban quedando fuera) el resultado, el único resultado esperado es el hambre...


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

Al gulag,por otanista NWO

_-Mode follaputin off-_


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Seguro que pensaron, total, si esto se va para Ucrania, ¿quien se va a enterar?
> El caso es el mismo o peor, abres los arsenales creando un descontrol absoluto y las armas acaban en tu extraradio.
> 
> Antes de que acabe la temporada turistica tendremos un "incidente"



Es que las posibilidades son inmensas, y es posible que ni siquiera haya llegado a Ucrania en primera instancia...es decir, esto hubiese pasado aún sin ningún atisbo de guerra en Ucrania


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se sabe, pero tienen muchos aeródromos civiles y militares que pueden utilizar. Puedes bombardear las pistas, pero en unos días estas pueden ser reparadas.
> 
> Ayer en el telegram de Fighterbomber este explicó que él cree que estan recibiendo piezas de aviones de paises del Ex-Pacto de Varsovia y que están reparándolos en Ucrania de alguna manera, en ocasiones no son aviones con todos los sistemas funcionales, eso si, vuelan.
> 
> En principio esos aviones de la época Soviética no le preocupan mucho, dice que sus pilotos son unos inutiles por aceptar las ordenes y emplearlos de esa manera.



Algunos aviones sovieticos como el Su-25 pueden despegar/aterrizar en tramos de carretera, incluso en aerodromos de tierra.


----------



## Plutarko (8 May 2022)

El armamento de alta tecnología será muy bueno, pero es caro, escaso y se tarda en reponer. Y la logística y la industria también son un campo de batalla. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De casualidad nada. Es el momento de hacer caja, afirmas mandar 200 y 10 se "pierden" los venden al mercado negro. ¿ quien va ha reclamar nada de un envio gratuito para complicarse la vida ?



Pues exactamente igual que si los envías a...yo que sé, a Sri Lanka o a Albacete, la clave no es Ucrania en este caso


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 May 2022)

Los drones Bayraktar TB-II siguen hostigando a las tropas rusas en la isla de las serpientes y a la flota rusa del mar negro, sobre todo a embarcaciones de tamaño pequeño y medio que no tienen sistemas antiaéreos.


Un helicóptero ruso posado en tierra es destrozado. Una presa fácil, además hay gente alrededor que habrá resultado KIA/WIA.





Aquí atacan embarcaciones tipo patrulleras.





Un tanque ruso es demolido por una mina anticarro en el frente oriental, lo filma un dron.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Salen de Constanza y no te extrañe que con pilotos rumanos.



No creo que sean pilotos Rumanos, más que nada porque no han operado nunca Su-24 o Su-25 y sus Mig-29 fueron retirados del servicio en el 2003, demasiados años como para tener pilotos habilitados en el tipo.

Lo más normal es que sean Ucranianos, pero también puede haber algún piloto mercenario Polaco o Eslovaco que vuelen Mig-29.


----------



## chapuzator (8 May 2022)

Eso va a haber bombazo o algo mañana? Si se viene el apocalipshit decírmelo, que si no follo hoy por lo menos me hago una paja.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

El que me preguntaba por el calendario de soldados rusos con gatitos. Es REAL. Creo que el original es el de 2019 y ahora han sacado uno nuevo con simbología de la Z


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

Isla de la mala suerte ucraniana: APU no puede liberar la isla de las Serpientes.

Desde hace varios días, la propaganda ucraniana ha estado dispersando intensamente el tema del asalto exitoso a la Isla Serpiente, en el que se escuchó por primera vez la frase "barco ruso va a ***", y luego los "héroes ucranianos asesinados" que supuestamente murieron defendiendo la isla resucitó de repente y se rindió. Para Kiev, la captura de Serpentine no es tanto una cuestión táctica como de propaganda. Aparentemente, Zelensky y sus manejadores occidentales se dieron a la tarea de tomar posesión de la isla a toda costa antes del 9 de mayo. Pero no parecen tener éxito.

De fuentes confiables e informes oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, se sabe que en el curso de los intentos de apoderarse de Serpentine, los ucranianos perdieron un caza Su-27, un bombardero Su-24 y tres helicópteros de transporte Mi-8. Las pérdidas entre los paracaidistas ucranianos en esta operación, según nuestra fuente, también son muy graves y se cuentan por cientos. Bueno, los "Bayraktars" turcos se ahogaron en el Mar Negro cerca de la isla de las Serpientes, nadie cuenta.

Es de destacar que la propaganda ucraniana ha estado informando sobre la captura de la isla durante varios días, pero aún no ha aparecido ni un solo video o foto tomada por la parte ucraniana. Además, un video con la destrucción del helicóptero Mi-8, filmado desde un dron, está siendo difundido por la red. Los ucranianos afirman que el helicóptero es ruso, sin embargo, dado que ya se han emitido MiG ucranianos varias veces para aviones rusos derribados, uno de los tres helicópteros ucranianos destruidos fue capturado en video.


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto funcional confunde cristianismo con catolicismos, la Iglesias Bizantina no tiene en absoluto nada que ver con los satanistas católicos, los ortodoxos nunca han promovido cruzadas, ni matanzas, ni inquisiciones, siempre han estado, dentro de su ideologia, al lado del Pueblo. ¿conoce algún caso de pederastia en la iglesia ortodoxa? ¿a que no? ¿y sabe porque? porque los popes son hombres normales con esposa, nada de pailleros compulsivos ni pederastas célibes.



Como buen rojo, prepotente, zote, progre y anticristiano, careces de cualquier fundamento logico a la hora de hablar del cristianismo.

Catolicismos???

Anda...deja de rebuznar. Os tiene que saber a ricino...


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los que ganan las guerras imponen su Ley de silencio y su versión de los hechos. Incluso generaciones después, cuando quieres hacer memoria de lo que hicieron esos vencedores por la libertad, organizan su cruzada.
> Cómo si no se explica que los crímenes tan numerosos aun incluso en territorios y provincias donde no hubo ni un dispara de los rojos por quedar desde el primeer dia bajo el yugo de los rebeldes alzados, queden olvidados y relegados, hasta el punto de que hoy resurja tan abominable ideologia, la que era capaz de fusilar hasta niñas hermanas de 15 y 18 años en las tapias de un cementerio. El crimen de esas niñas o de otras bien documentadas 1500 victimas solia ser estar afiliado a un sindicato o tener carnet socialista.
> Ni tenéis memoria ni teneís vergüenza por mor de vuestra ignorancia o de vuestro cinismo.
> Y si tu vida fuera mas larga al final sabrás cómo sera una España socialista de verdad.



A quienes te refieres???
Me incluyes en algun colectivo???

Si que tengo verguenza...tu como española me la das...me da verguenza tu rencor, me produce sonrojo.

Al final sabre como es una España socialista de verdad??...me estas amenazando???
Como el otro amigo tuyo...el que se declaro "amante del pacifismo" ...a la vez que se dice hobbesiano...o como el "espiritu libre" que vive en Francia??? Pero que nos privaria de todos nuestros derechos por no militar en el partido UNICO...

Como soy hijo de un matrimonio mixto, rojo y azul, os lo puedo decir a la cara:

ME DAIS VERGUENZA

La generacion que conocio la guerra ya se perdono...y en su mayor parte lloro al dictador que cosio lo mejor que pudo aquella España rota...

Vosotros sois veneno puro...os empecinais en aquel salvajismo y maldad inhumanas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Algunos aviones sovieticos como el Su-25 pueden despegar/aterrizar en tramos de carretera, incluso en aerodromos de tierra.



Era un tema doctrinal de la Aviación Frontal Soviética el poder realizar despegues y aterrizajes desde pistas semipreparadas, no digamos en un tramo recto de una autopista. 

No solo el Su-25 es capaz de ello, de los que están en activo el Su-27 y el Mig-29 también (si tomamos solo en cuenta aviones Soviéticos).


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 May 2022)

El discurso de Scholz es a las 20:20h, parece ser (curiosa hora)


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Columna de blindados en formación.


----------



## El Exterminador (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Ha pasado de ser pro PP/VOX a gritar no pasarán.



Hay gente que mejora con el tiempo, como liu y otros que van a peor como los nazis Mongolos, ahora prosionistas


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como buen analfabeto funcional confunde cristianismo con catolicismos, la Iglesias Bizantina no tiene en absoluto nada que ver con los satanistas católicos, los ortodoxos nunca han promovido cruzadas, ni matanzas, ni inquisiciones, siempre han estado, dentro de su ideologia, al lado del Pueblo. ¿conoce algún caso de pederastia en la iglesia ortodoxa? ¿a que no? ¿y sabe porque? porque los popes son hombres normales con esposa, nada de pailleros compulsivos ni pederastas célibes.








Persecución religiosa en el Bloque del Este - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Caracalla (8 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Isla de la mala suerte ucraniana: APU no puede liberar la isla de las Serpientes.
> 
> Desde hace varios días, la propaganda ucraniana ha estado dispersando intensamente el tema del asalto exitoso a la Isla Serpiente, en el que se escuchó por primera vez la frase "barco ruso va a ***", y luego los "héroes ucranianos asesinados" que supuestamente murieron defendiendo la isla resucitó de repente y se rindió. Para Kiev, la captura de Serpentine no es tanto una cuestión táctica como de propaganda. Aparentemente, Zelensky y sus manejadores occidentales se dieron a la tarea de tomar posesión de la isla a toda costa antes del 9 de mayo. Pero no parecen tener éxito.
> 
> ...



Fuente de esto?


----------



## Honkler (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Esto es real? Si es así, que la moza se vaya preparando….


----------



## Caracalla (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> COMO DEBE SER.



Les está funcionando bien, eso es innegable.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

El teniente de alcalde ucraniano #Μαριούπολη | s confirma que los rusos (DPR) ocuparon las colinas de restos en Azovstil con fuerzas anfibias para apoyar el ataque de PV.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esto es real? Si es así, que la moza se vaya preparando….



Hombre pues como todo lo que se postea ni puta idea. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones de si es la misma chica o no. Básicamente me ha parecido una curiosidad. En otro tweet he leído que se la ha encontrado alguien en Moldavia.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Les está funcionando bien, eso es innegable.



El lema del Glorioso Partido Comunista de China es "Servir al Pueblo"... y evitar que este elija a Barrabás.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Los drones Bayraktar TB-II siguen hostigando a las tropas rusas en la isla de las serpientes y a la flota rusa del mar negro, sobre todo a embarcaciones de tamaño pequeño y medio que no tienen sistemas antiaéreos.
> 
> 
> Un helicóptero ruso posado en tierra es destrozado. Una presa fácil, además hay gente alrededor que habrá resultado KIA/WIA.



No están al rededor, cualquiera que se fije un poco se da cuenta de que están bajando del MI-17 con cuerdas y ya se ha desmentido que el bicho sea ruso pues parece ser que es ucraniano y que estaba junto a otros 2 helicópteros más haciendo un intento de ocupación del islote cuando se los han follado.


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

"


ZHU DE dijo:


> El lema del Glorioso Partido Comunista de China es "Servir al Pueblo"... y evitar que este elija a Barrabás.



Servir al pueblo" dice....


----------



## Cosmopolita (8 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Recordar que el periodista vasco Pablo González cumple hoy 66 días secuestrado.
> Que se enfrenta a 10 años de prisión, porque Polonia lo acusa de ser un espía ruso.
> Que ha perdido más de 10kg de peso. Gobierno y medios de comunicación imperantes
> siguen manteniendo silencio en el reino de Patraña..



Es lo que hay.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No están al rededor, cualquiera que se fije un poco se da cuenta de que están bajando del MI-17 con cuerdas y ya se ha desmentido que el bicho sea ruso pues parece ser que es ucraniano y que estaba junto a otros 2 helicópteros más haciendo un intento de ocupación del islote cuando se los han follado.




La isla de la serpiente debe de ser uno de los peores desastres de la guerra para el bando Ucraniano.


Esas perdidas para tomar una isla no tiene valor ninguno.


Esto dice mucho de como debe estar el ejercito Ucraniano. A este ritmo incluso puede que colapse antes.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Digamos que todos los aviones que han llegado son del tipo C-17 Globemaster III con una capacidad de carga máxima de 77.5 tm, es decir que como máximo han entregado 7750 tm de material bélico.



Una cosa, que puedan cargar 77 Toneladas no quiere decir que lleven eso, de hecho no sería lo normal, con esa carga la autonomía es de unos 4.480 Kms. Lo normal es que lleven de 30 a 40 toneladas de carga y vuelen alrededor de unos 6-7 mil Kms de distancia.

Fijaos en esta reseña de la Wikipedia.

*Performance*



*Cruise speed:* 450 kn (520 mph, 830 km/h) (Mach 0.74–0.79)
*Range:* 2,420 nmi (2,780 mi, 4,480 km) with 157,000 lb (71,214 kg) payload
*Ferry range:* 6,230 nmi (7,170 mi, 11,540 km)
*Service ceiling:* 45,000 ft (14,000 m)
*Wing loading:* 150 lb/sq ft (730 kg/m2)
*Thrust/weight:* 0.277 (minimum)
*Takeoff run* at MTOW: 8,200 ft (2,499 m)
*Takeoff run* at 395,000 lb (179,169 kg): 3,000 ft (914 m)[216]
*Landing distance:* 3,500 ft (1,067 m) with maximum payload[54]


----------



## frangelico (8 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se sabe, pero tienen muchos aeródromos civiles y militares que pueden utilizar. Puedes bombardear las pistas, pero en unos días estas pueden ser reparadas.
> 
> Ayer en el telegram de Fighterbomber este explicó que él cree que estan recibiendo piezas de aviones de paises del Ex-Pacto de Varsovia y que están reparándolos en Ucrania de alguna manera, en ocasiones no son aviones con todos los sistemas funcionales, eso si, vuelan.
> 
> En principio esos aviones de la época Soviética no le preocupan mucho, dice que sus pilotos son unos inutiles por aceptar las ordenes y emplearlos de esa manera.



Podrian algunos estar operando desde Constanza, incluso puede que pinten alguno rumano de ucraniano, yo creo que ya se han violado muchas normas de la "cortesía de guerra" y mandar aviones rumanos no les debe costar mucho esfuerzo. La zona está muy cvigilada porque siempre hay un Sentry sobre Constanza y un Global Hawk sobre el mar . Quizá los aviones que huyeron de Ucrania están en las zonas limítrofes rumanas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esto es real? Si es así, que la moza se vaya preparando….



como sea ella que se prepare puta nazi

ah esto es para los sionazis del foro que os den por culo y mucho


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 May 2022)

" NUEVOS " QUE QUIEREN PRESENTARSE . TODOS QUIEREN CONTAR LO QUE HACEN xD
↓



Patrick Henry , 04:56







*GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE*

US Army 4th PSYOP Group says the quiet part out loud.






"All the world's a stage."











Behind NATO's 'cognitive warfare': 'Battle for your brain' waged by Western militaries - The Grayzone


NATO military researchers are developing "cognitive warfare," to wage a "battle for your brain" in the "human domain," weaponizing science




thegrayzone.com











/pol/ - GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE - Politically Incorrect - 4chan


_EL MUNDO COMO ESCENARIO _
 ​


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues mas o menos los que tiene este drone nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lee uno de los párrafos que hay en el artículo.









Russia to Ready Coastal Base for Underwater Nuclear Drones by 2022


Russia is constructing a coastal base at an undisclosed location for its Poseidon unmanned underwater “doomsday nuke” drone.




www.thedefensepost.com




...
However, the futuristic unmanned vehicle *would be difficult to maintain without having an accompanying coastal base and infrastructure,* Russian naval experts told _Investia_. 
...


----------



## explorador (8 May 2022)

Que placer de domingo, huele por las esquinas a carne quemada de crimínal ruso


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)

El bloguero ucraniano contrario a Zelenski y detenido en España cree que si lo envían a Ucrania lo matarán


Y encima se parece a Bordalás.









El bloguero ucraniano Anatoli Shariy cree que si España lo extradita morirá


El bloguero ucraniano Anatoly Shariy, sobre el que pesa una orden internacional de extradición que debe resolver un juez de la Audiencia Nacional antes de 40 días, ha explicado en una entrevista con Efe que si España lo extradita "será el fin" y le matarán tras torturarle.Desde su casa de Roda...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Plutarko (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Que grado de fiabilidad tiene eso? Por que nutriria a todo el ejército rojo durante la toma de Berlín. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya escribí un hilo sobre este tema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se han vertido muchas mentiras sobre Stalin y la URSS, francamente uno no puede limitarse solo a confiar en fuentes Occidentales para formarse una opinión sobre una figura como Stalin, el mito del Holodomor, etc...

Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones pero le recomiendo este libro para conocer otros puntos de vista.

Otra mirada sobre Stalin - Ludo Martens


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

La red de funcionamiento de los depósitos logísticos y de la RAV ucraniana

Al analizar las rutas de suministro de armas, municiones y combustible a las unidades de las AFU, pudimos identificar

▪ 13 grandes instalaciones que se utilizan para almacenar y posteriormente abastecer a las tropas en el frente.
▪ 4 instalaciones cuya infraestructura permite la reparación de equipos militares.
▪ 8 estructuras civiles y edificios industriales en las proximidades de la línea del frente.

Los almacenes e instalaciones industriales situados cerca de los centros de transporte (líneas de ferrocarril o carreteras) se utilizan para una entrega rápida de oeste a este. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47644


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Que grado de fiabilidad tiene eso? Por que nutriria a todo el ejército rojo durante la toma de Berlín.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



La que tú le quieras dar


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este estulto...la ristra de invasiones globalsionistas las veia bien...


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Este es el aspecto de la corbeta del Proyecto 1241 de la Armada ucraniana, enviada al fondo por su comportamiento descarado.

Ucrania tenía un total de dos barcos de este tipo; en consecuencia, les queda uno.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47643


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Hay una alerta antiaérea en Odessa y Mykolayiv.

Al parecer, los misiles rusos están de camino a sus objetivos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47640


----------



## SanRu (8 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La isla de la serpiente debe de ser uno de los peores desastres de la guerra para el bando Ucraniano.
> 
> 
> Esas perdidas para tomar una isla no tiene valor ninguno.
> ...



Ignoro si esa isla tiene algún valor, y quizás sea justamente eso, que al no tener valor, la buscan para vender un gran logro, pero es que ni eso son capaces de lograr.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

*Los nazis ucranianos quieren matar en masa a personas que nunca consideraron suyas*. En el distrito de Pokrovsky de la DNR, formaciones armadas ucranianas han minado la presa del embalse de la central térmica de Kurakhovskaya, que los nacionalistas planean volar, culpando a "supuestas unidades de avance de las tropas rusas". Si el cínico "escenario" se materializa, más de diez asentamientos con unos 7.000 residentes estarán en la zona de posibles inundaciones.

En Seversk y Serebryanka de la República Popular de Donetsk, el régimen de Kiev llevó a cabo otra sofisticada acción para desacreditar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ante la comunidad mundial. En el transcurso de la provocación, combatientes de batallones nacionalistas vestidos con uniformes rusos y conduciendo vehículos blindados con el signo "Z" dispararon contra casas particulares, se llevaron por la fuerza objetos de valor y vehículos personales de la gente, y agredieron físicamente a los civiles que mostraron la más mínima resistencia.

El régimen de Kiev ha recurrido a medidas represivas flagrantes. Según las nuevas normas de Ucrania, se permite detener a los ciudadanos sin dar explicaciones durante 9 días. La noticia confirma que Ucrania está empezando a atacar cada vez más a los ciudadanos por sus opiniones políticas y sus posibles simpatías por Rusia.

Los soldados ucranianos hechos prisioneros hablan de las órdenes inhumanas que les dieron los dirigentes. Un cautivo describió una orden del mando de abrir fuego contra un jardín de infancia con civiles. "Vi a un suboficial de nuestra unidad disparar a una mujer civil. Llevaba un lazo blanco. Esta abuela civil estaba caminando cerca de la escuela". En Kharkiv, los militantes golpearon a un prisionero de la LPR delante de los periodistas. No se comportan así los soldados normales, sino los militantes de bandas terroristas que no respetan las reglas de la guerra. Así se comportaron las bandas del UPA, cuyos herederos son los actuales nacionalistas de Ucrania.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos siguen destruyendo objetos civiles:
Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas impactaron con un misil Tochka-U en una zona residencial de la ciudad de Hola Prystan, en la región de Kherson.
La oficina del defensor de los derechos humanos de la república popular de Donetsk ha informado de la muerte de unos 200 civiles en la república popular de Donetsk como consecuencia de las acciones militares de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47639


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)




----------



## Toctocquienes (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Me puedo estar equivocando, pero en esa foto no veo ni símbolos nacionalsocialistas ni símbolos satánicos.
Veo al menos una bandera pirata, la de la izquierda, que era la que usaba Barbanegra, y veo unas latas, supongo que de comida, con un "25" estilizado. Pero no veo nada más.
¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?

Edito: en realidad la bandera de Barbanegra está modificada. Obviamente Barbanegra no usaba subfusiles automáticos.


----------



## ussser (8 May 2022)

Se acabaron las gambas?


----------



## Alexandre I. (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De casualidad nada. Es el momento de hacer caja, afirmas mandar 200 y 10 se "pierden" los venden al mercado negro. ¿ quien va ha reclamar nada de un envio gratuito para complicarse la vida ?



*
¿Gratuito? ¿Cómo que gratuito? ¿De qué árbol te has caído tú?*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El Holomodor fue terrible, acabo de poner un enlace a un libro.
> 
> Lo de Irlanda fue por la plaga, pero también por los ingleses. Siguieron exportando grano de Irlanda e intentaron que el "libre mercado' siguiera su curso. En una crisis anterior, menos grave, la hambruna fue mucho menor porque se prohibieron las exportaciones.



El Holodomor no existió, fué un mito creado por el magnate Norteamericano propietario de multitud de medios de comunicación William Hearst quién era anticomunista y amigo de los Nazis. Por cierto, ese mismo Hearst fué también el que acusó a España del hundimiento del Maine para iniciar la guerra de Cuba.

Fotos falsas que exponen las mentiras del Holodomor.
Holodomor 1932-1933


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

El humo emana de la frontera entre Transdniestria y Ucrania, cerca del pueblo de Cuciurgan. Las razones son desconocidas.

Cabe recordar que recientemente se produjo un tiroteo en la frontera de la zona.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47634


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Me puedo estar equivocando, pero en esa foto no veo ni símbolos nacionalsocialistas ni símbolos satánicos.
> Veo al menos una bandera pirata, la de la izquierda, que era la que usaba Barbanegra, y veo unas latas, supongo que de comida, con un "25" estilizado. Pero no veo nada más.
> ¿Qué me estoy perdiendo?
> 
> Edito: en realidad la bandera de Barbanegra está modificada. Obviamente Barbanegra no usaba subfusiles automáticos.



No nada, que el ejercito Ruso liquidó a un montón de mercenarios de mierda.

A mi me vale.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 May 2022)

@NS 4, post: 40536243, member: 135360"]
Como buen rojo, prepotente, zote, progre y anticristiano, careces de cualquier fundamento logico a la hora de hablar del cristianismo.

Catolicismos???

Anda...deja de rebuznar. Os tiene que saber a ricino...

A quienes te refieres???
Me incluyes en algun colectivo???

_*Es obvio por lo que dices antes y después*_

Si que tengo verguenza...tu como española me la das...me da verguenza tu rencor, me produce sonrojo.

*NO la tienes porque un bando PACO con tantas muertes injustificadas y tanta atrocidad nunca puede ser defendido. el rencor surge naturalmente cada vez que lees la crueldad y devastación que causaron los adalides de la libertad y la cristiandad*

Al final sabre como es una España socialista de verdad??...me estas amenazando???

*Lo sabes y no hace falta amenazarte porque entre otras razones tú ni yo la conoceremos









Asesinato en la ciudad donde nunca pasa nada. El caso Sender-Barayón, Zamora, 1936 (y II): la visión de P. Preston, H. Graham y F. Espinosa


Asesinato en la ciudad «donde nunca pasa nada»: el caso Sender-Barayón, Zamora, 1936 (I) Eduardo Martín González Licenciado en Geografía e Historia (Universidad de Barcelona). Foro por la Me…




conversacionsobrehistoria.info













Cuando la ultraderecha asesinó a dos hermanas adolescentes, las Rosas de Zamora


A Magdalena Flechoso (17 años), costurera, y a su hermana Angelita (15 años) las mataron por asistir al parecer al entierro de un joven socialista asesinado,




www.elsaltodiario.com




*
ME DAIS VERGUENZA

La generacion que conocio la guerra ya se perdono...y en su mayor parte lloro al dictador que cosio lo mejor que pudo aquella España rota...

*Me parece intolerable que los herederos ideológicos que causaros tamañas atrocidades, hoy vuelvan a estar en la política con otras cantinelas seductoras. Pero tranquilo que entre todos esperamos que se manifieste la grandeza de sus hazañas ahora rememoradas merced al trabajo de los historiadores que cualquierea puede leer en la red*

Vosotros sois veneno puro...os empecinais en aquel salvajismo y maldad inhumanas.

*Sólo me empecino en desenmascarar a los desalmados que tanto daño hicieron a sus semejantes y que aun de ello se vanaglorian.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

UMMMM PASAN TODOS ?











Evacuaron a mujeres, niños y ancianos en Mariupol, mientras se intensifican los combates en Ucrania - Punto de Vista Jujuy







puntodevistajujuy.com.ar


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso

La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.

Lars Barstad, director de Frontline Ltd, propietaria de uno de los mayores petroleros del mundo, dijo que la prohibición dificultaría las exportaciones de petróleo a los compradores de Asia y otros países.

"Sería un obstáculo muy serio para las exportaciones rusas de petróleo, porque la mayor parte del comercio mundial está asegurada por empresas europeas", explicó.

Por lo tanto, se puede afirmar que, en las condiciones anunciadas, los armadores simplemente se negarán a enviar combustible si no pueden asegurar los barcos contra los daños. Y los que lo hagan serán presa fácil de los piratas. Sin embargo, es probable que Bruselas cuente con ello.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47632


----------



## Besarionis (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El que me preguntaba por el calendario de soldados rusos con gatitos. Es REAL. Creo que el original es el de 2019 y ahora han sacado uno nuevo con simbología de la Z




Era yo el que preguntaba.
¿Alguna idea sobre cómo conseguir uno?


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...




Claro porque no existen otros paises del mundo que hacen seguros.....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 May 2022)

_Tanto la primera dama, Jill Biden, como el primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, en Ucrania hoy._


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No están al rededor, cualquiera que se fije un poco se da cuenta de que están bajando del MI-17 con cuerdas y ya se ha desmentido que el bicho sea ruso pues parece ser que es ucraniano y que estaba junto a otros 2 helicópteros más haciendo un intento de ocupación del islote cuando se los han follado.




Pues es curioso, porque esas ópticas que se ven el el vídeo son de un dron Bayraktar, y Rusia no emplea ese tipo de drones.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> UMMMM PASAN TODOS ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051425
> 
> ...



De la furgoneta pasan a un centro de cribado. Y luego van a donde ellos quieran, Rusia o Ucrania. Descontando a los que van a la trena.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Algunas infografías del documento fmes "Atlas Estratégico del Mediterráneo y Medio Oriente".

t.me/boris_rozhin/47622


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (8 May 2022)

MENUDO JEPETO SE LES VA A QUEDAR MAÑANA A LOS ACÉRRIMOS A PUTIN. YA LO ADELANTO: "FIN DE LA OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL Y COMIENZO DE LA DIPLOMACIA"


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

La gente normal celebra el 9 de mayo, el día que ganamos.
Para el luto está el 22 de junio, el día en que fuimos atacados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47618


----------



## thanos2 (8 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En la web profunda hay todo un mercado de armas en teoría mandadas a Ucrania…es todo un despropósito lo de este gobierno.



Si lo gordo no es que quizá este lanzagranadas haya hecho el viaje de ida y vuelta, lo gordo es que igual se lo dejó en pago algún militar español a la toxicómana en pago a un polvo.

Lo gordo es que los cocainómanos por una papelina venden lo que sea a quien sea. Y cocainómanos los hay en el ejército ukronazi, y los hay en el ejército otánico, que está aquí dentro yéndose de putas con lanzacohetes.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

*Imágenes duras después de la batalla: Fuerzas Especiales inspeccionando las posiciones de la unidad AFU destruida* .

El grupo de los "valientes" se precipita hacia adelante, destruyendo al enemigo. Al abrirse paso desde Kharkiv hasta el Donbass, los nuestros destruyeron un gran número de bastiones de las AFU.
Gracias al trabajo coordinado de las Fuerzas Especiales y los fusileros motorizados, lograron capturar un bastión en video. Tras inspeccionar las trincheras, el grupo combinado avanzó para asaltar las siguientes posiciones.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47654

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, prosigue la operación…


----------



## Besarionis (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...




Yo más bien creo que se abre otro nicho de negocio que se abre para empresas no europeas.


----------



## piru (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Nadie se cree la propaganda occidental, al menos en este foro, a excepción de los 4 subnormales de siempre que escriben solos.




Es la palabra clave, es inútil, sólo sirve para decir que es tuya, pero si metes ahí una guarnición par vigilar la bandera es para que vivan sepultados bajo tierra 24/7h.
Está demasiado cerca de la costa ukra y les pueden arrimar un "pion" sin que se den cuenta, mandarles media docena de pepinillos y salir por patas antes de que los ruskis puedan reaccionar.


----------



## pepetemete (8 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Tanto la primera dama, Jill Biden, como el primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, en Ucrania hoy._



Pasar por Kiev debe de formar parte de un ritual de esta banda de subnormales.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

El Primer Ministro canadiense Justin Trudeau y la Primera Dama estadounidense Jill Biden han llegado a Kiev. Si las guerras se ganaran por los "likes" y las opiniones en las redes sociales, Ucrania sería invencible.

Esperen un poderoso monólogo final del cocainómano Zelensky hoy.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47655


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 May 2022)

Resumen oficial de la operación en Ucrania, versión rusa…


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Se han escuchado varias explosiones en la ciudad de Bohoduhiv, al noroeste de Kharkiv.

La localidad alberga un nudo ferroviario a través del cual se suministran armas y equipos de la OTAN a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47657


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Es que se lo pasan bomba matando carne de cañón enviada por USA + Zelensky y sus Generales, aparte creo que han tenido que aumentar por 10 el tamaño de sus arsenales gracia a la ayuda occidental que reciben y no dan abasto para su logística.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



Hijos de la gran puta subnormales de políticos que tenemos. Quieren miseria para los remeros. A ellos como no les va a faltar de nada y les pagamos todo... Ojalá ardan las calles, la paciencia tiene un límite aunque los borregos euromierdos tengamos mucha.


----------



## ariel77 (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



¿También se quieren cargar las aseguradoras? ¿va demasiado lenta la debacle económica europea para los señores?

Seguro que no encuentran aseguradoras chinas para cubrir el transporte del petróleo que los propios chinos van a consumir.

Estos hijos de puta que diseñan las sanciones ¿a sueldo de quien están? ¿del Kremlin? ¿alguna explicación razonable de porque EEUU nos quiere arrasar? Porque tan GILIPOLLAS no se puede ser. De alguien reciben órdenes.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Fue divertido en Berlín

El embajador ucraniano Melnyk deposita coronas de flores en el monumento a los soldados soviéticos ante los gritos de la multitud: "¡Nazi!

El resto de los espectadores de la representación permanecen en silencio con banderas del arco iris, como si quisieran insinuar la orientación de Melnik en el mal sentido de la palabra. Aunque es posible que en el buen sentido. 

t.me/Soldierline/5805

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hal8995 (8 May 2022)

Pregunta...Kherson : Las tropas rusas están al Oeste del Dnieper y en la zona que controlan solo hay un puente en la ciudad y otro mucho más al Este.

No parece esa zona , amplísima si, ideal para que los ukros demuelan los dos puentes y con una gran contraofensiva aniquilen esa bolsa ?

Ya sé que haría falta muchos batallones y tomar Kherson calle a calle sería muy árduo pero recordemos que ellos no les importa masacrar la población civil.

Además está relativamente cerca del Oeste de Ucrania y por tanto fácil de reabastecer.


----------



## Zhukov (8 May 2022)

Resumen de ayer, con mapas, y una recopilación de informes y vídeos









Parte de guerra 07/05/2022 – Liberación de Popasnaya


Mapas: Sector de Izyum, situación hace dos días Bolsa del embalse Oskol Más al Este, avances de la República de Lugansk Cerco de Severodonetsk, en curso Re…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



No solo existen aseguradoras occidentales…eso para empezar.








La china Ping An, la aseguradora más grande del mundo con ingresos de 184.000 millones de dólares - Seguros News


Ping An Insurance es una compañía china de seguros con sede en Shenzhen y fue fundada en 1988. Desde entonces, la compañía no solo se ha convertido en una de las compañías más grandes de China, sino que también se ha convertido en la compañía de seguros más grande del mundo. Según los datos...




segurosnews.com





Me suena a propaganda barata para los que llevan el bozal y 4 pinchazos…


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues exactamente igual que si los envías a...yo que sé, a Sri Lanka o a Albacete, la clave no es Ucrania en este caso



Claro qeu la clave es Ucrania, si se envia a un comprador que paga por ellos, no puedes escaquear unos cuantos y venderlos en el mercado negro. Porque el comprador los reclama. Los envios gratis de armas son un pasaporte a que acaben en los bajos fondos, o en cualquier otro conflicto del mundo. Vamos la flipar los proximos años con "extraños" derribos de aviones, o atentados con misiles contracarro.

Luego de los que lleguen a aquel caos, desapareceran no el 10% el 40% más. Va a ser tremendo.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Plaza del nuevo patrocinador nazi en la calle del viejo lacayo nazi. Simbólico

Los ciudadanos de Ternopil han dispuesto una plaza con el nombre de Boris Johnson en el patio de uno de los bloques de pisos del distrito. Es creativo", escribió el concejal Andriy Grytsyshyn en su página de Facebook y compartió una foto.

Cabe destacar que la plaza Johnson se creó en el patio de la casa de la avenida Bandera.

DBL.BLT.

t.me/Soldierline/5804


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pregunta...Kherson : Las tropas rusas están al Oeste del Dnieper y en la zona que controlan solo hay un puente en la ciudad y otro mucho más al Este.
> 
> No parece esa zona , amplísima si, ideal para que los ukros demuelan los dos puentes y con una gran contraofensiva aniquilen esa bolsa ?
> 
> ...



Mira un mapa, eso si que es la estepa plana no hay bosques , no hay colinas , campos y algunas lindes con una linea de arboles. Montar un ataque con el enemigo controlando el aire es suicida. De hecho intentaron 2, que por aquí los otanicos vendieron como que habian retomado Jerson y acabaro a unos km de la linea inicial con muchisimas perdidas y luego volviendo entre bombardeos a Nikolaev.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Los combatientes del Ministerio del Interior del LNR capturaron a un drogadicto nazi en la región de Kharkiv

Un ciudadano con tatuajes nazis llamó la atención de las fuerzas del orden en un puesto de control en Volchansk.

Durante el control resultó que era un residente del pueblo de Shevchenkove Segundo Bliznoye. Shevchenkovo Vtoroye, distrito de Bliznyukovsky, región de Kharkiv.

Resultó que el nazi cultivaba setas de psilocibina en su casa, en un laboratorio casero, así como variedades de plantas de cannabis.

Los agentes del Ministerio del Interior del LNR descubrieron e incautaron más de 5 kg de marihuana en el domicilio del narcotraficante. Los bienes incautados fueron quemados en el lugar.

¿Tal vez fue el ayudante de Zelensky a cargo del control de drogas?

t.me/Soldierline/5802


----------



## Homero+10 (8 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

"La OTAN es una asesina": los habitantes de la ciudad italiana de Verona se pronuncian contra la Alianza del Atlántico Norte

Los italianos marcharon por las calles de la ciudad con pancartas de la República de Venecia, pronunciándose contra la OTAN. El maravilloso presidente estadounidense también dejó su huella: una de las largas pancartas rezaba "¡faq Biden!".

Fíjate en la cantidad de gente que acudió a la acción.

t.me/Soldierline/5801

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Una exposición fotográfica sobre los crímenes del ejército ucraniano en Donbás se inauguró en el centro de Kherson

En la víspera del Día de la Victoria, en la ciudad liberada de Kherson, se inauguró una exposición fotográfica dedicada a los crímenes de guerra de las tropas ucranianas durante los 8 años de guerra en el Donbás. El bloguero Sergei Moroz visitó la exposición y filmó para Readovka: ahora los habitantes de la ciudad pueden ver lo que hacían las tropas del régimen de Kiev y el destino que ha corrido su ciudad. Sergei Moroz señala que las imágenes son "dolorosas de ver".

"Rusia siempre vuelve. Hacer el mal, recuérdalo", dijo uno de los lugareños que visitó la exposición.

En Kherson continúa la preparación activa para la celebración del 9 de mayo - en el Callejón de la Gloria se colocaron fotos de los ciudadanos que defendieron la ciudad durante la Gran Guerra Patria, se colocaron carteles en las calles, y también se ordenó el cementerio de guerra y se llevaron nuevas coronas a los monumentos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47658

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



ese puede resistir un asedio de 1000 dias o si se lo comen sus compañeros, otro tanto.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La última encuesta del CIS indicó que el 90% de los españoles consideran que el HIJOPutin es un "criminal de guerra". Esta opinión se repite de forma parecida en todos los países europeos con la excepción de algunas naciones balcánicas y Hungría, con evidentes vínculos entre Orban y Putin.
> 
> Tan sólo Gadafi se recuperó de algo así... para volver a caer.



La propaganda es poderosa. Si sólo oyes una versión por televisión, radio, periodicos es normal que pienses lo que piensas. En dónde no están cerrados los medios rusos las opiniones no son tan categoricas.

Segundo, la gente no piensa

Dos ejemplos:

El viernes hubo una reunion del consejo de seguridad de la ONU donde Rusia presentaba sus pruebas de los supuestos crimenes de guerra de los ucranianos. Me gustaria que alguien proporcionara un enlace de cualquier television europea, radio europeo, periodico europeo donde se informe aunque sea para decir que son patrañas inventadas por los rusos. 

La noticia de hoy:

*Bombardeo de Rusia a una escuela* en *Lugansk *en el día 73 de la *guerra de Ucrania* en el que las autoridades dan por muertas a más de 60 personas. (el mundo).

Es decir un sabado por la noche hay más de cien personas en una escuela (en zona de guerra). Insinuación, están bombardeando niños, lógica, los militares duermen en el interior de la escuela
.
Lees las noticias de la liberación de los rehenes de Mariupol y parece que es gracias a los Ucranianos que han podido salir y llegar (un 20%) a Zona Ucraniana cuando están completamente rodeados por Rusos.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano recibirá pronto otro obús de 155 mm. Portugal pretende regalar a Kiev un obús M114 remolcado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Además, el paquete de ayuda militar incluirá vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113.

t.me/epoddubny/10443


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)

Anda Bono (U2) por Ucrania, quién se lo podría imaginar. Curiosa guerra esta. No conozco en la historia un país en guerra que reciba a tantos visitantes. Ha recibido Ucrania, entre políticos y celebrities, más cantidad de visitantes ilustres en estos últimos dos meses, desde que estalló la guerra, que en toda su historia. Parece que en vez de una guerra, están celebrando un Expo mundial.









El cantante de U2 Bono da un concierto sorpresa en el metro de Kiev


El cantante irlandés Bono, vocalista del grupo U2, ha dado este domingo un concierto en una estación del metro de Kiev, durante el cual ha elogiado la lucha de Ucrania por la "libertad" y ha pedido que llegue pronto la paz. Más información (Auto) Título noticia (Auto) Desde el...




amp-elperiodico-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se han vertido muchas mentiras sobre Stalin y la URSS, francamente uno no puede limitarse solo a confiar en fuentes Occidentales para formarse una opinión sobre una figura como Stalin, el mito del Holodomor, etc...
> 
> Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones pero le recomiendo este libro para conocer otros puntos de vista.
> 
> Otra mirada sobre Stalin - Ludo Martens



Vomitivo panfleto, lo conozco. Propaganda comunista de la peor especie. Muy en línea con la actual linea burbujista de intoxicar hasta la náusea.

Holomodor: "Esta calumnia tan brillantemente preparada se la debemos a Hitler en el Mein Kampf"

(Hubo comisarios políticos que se llegaron a suicidar por no soportar el horror de la muerte de hambre de adultos y niños.)

Ni una palabra de la ocupación del Este de Polonia por la URSS tras el vergonzoso pacto Hitler-Molotov/Stalin

Ni una sola palabra sobre la matanza de miles de oficiales polocos en Katyn, reconocido hasta por la Rusia de Putin.

Y así todo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



No lo estan ocultando estan directamente diciendo que son civiles...
Si hay dos versiones fan diferentes quizas alguien no esta diciendo la verdad


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 May 2022)

El Donbass, un lugar fuera del tiempo y de la ley

Este titular de la vanguardia tb es muy bueno. Supongo que por el titular los gobiernos occidentales y Ucrania estarán contento de que los rusos se queden definitivamente con el Donbass


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 May 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Era yo el que preguntaba.
> ¿Alguna idea sobre cómo conseguir uno?



Todo es marqueting en las guerras del siglo XXI


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> MENUDO JEPETO SE LES VA A QUEDAR MAÑANA A LOS ACÉRRIMOS A PUTIN. YA LO ADELANTO: "FIN DE LA OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL Y COMIENZO DE LA DIPLOMACIA"



Mañana espero algun comentario inteligente por tu parte para variar


----------



## Bimbo (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Primer Ministro canadiense Justin Trudeau y la Primera Dama estadounidense Jill Biden han llegado a Kiev. Si las guerras se ganaran por los "likes" y las opiniones en las redes sociales, Ucrania sería invencible.
> 
> Esperen un poderoso monólogo final del cocainómano Zelensky hoy.
> 
> ...



Cuando va justin bieber y lqs kardasian?


----------



## NS 4 (8 May 2022)

Y de estos pollos que me decis???









Guerra de Ucrania - Día 73 -


Mientras el Ejército ruso parece estar fiándolo todo a una ofensiva in extremis sobre Severodonetsk y Azovstal, quizá más por motivos políticos que militares, tanto en Izium como en Járkov la contraofensiva ucraniana amenaza cada vez más sus líneas de comunicación. No sólo esto, sino que desde...




www.revistaejercitos.com





Parecen dos guerras diferentes...ven operaciones ukras...frentes estructurados y continuos...

En fin...propaganda otanica.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 May 2022)

Mariupol retornando a la normalidad bajo control ruso…


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2022)

putos criminales


----------



## VittorioValencia (8 May 2022)

Espectacion sobre los anuncios de Putin, en el dia de la Victoria. Serán solo económicos?


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)

Según nuestros datos, más de 30 cohetes han volado hacia la región de Odessa en las últimas 24 horas.
Fue posible derribar solo 1 y también golpear un UAV, que coordinó ataques contra instalaciones militares y fuerzas de defensa aérea.
Hay pérdidas de mano de obra.
En el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Odessa


LPR.
Comenzaron las batallas por Lisichansk. Este video fue filmado en Novodruzhesk, un asentamiento en las afueras de la ciudad.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania vuelven a golpear a los civiles en Horlivka, República Popular de Donetsk.

Varios edificios residenciales del pueblo de la mina de Gagarina están en llamas debido a los proyectiles. El sistema de suministro de agua en Horlivka también resultó dañado y 12 asentamientos se quedaron temporalmente sin agua. Hasta ahora no hay información sobre víctimas.

El alcalde de Gorlovka, Ivan Prikhodko, publica un vídeo de las consecuencias de los ataques

t.me/boris_rozhin/47660

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Tomada la aldea de Nizhnee en la RNL, nuestras tropas abren el acceso a Lisichansk - Kadyrov

Junto con los combatientes del LNR, nuestras tropas han tomado el control total del asentamiento urbano de Nizhnee. Las tropas rusas recibieron muchos trofeos, que los combatientes banderitas habían dejado apresuradamente en su cuartel general.
⠀
En los escondites bien equipados arrojaron grandes cantidades de medicamentos, equipos y otras prendas. Sólo podemos adivinar por qué los hombres adultos necesitan los artículos de higiene infantil desechables que nuestros combatientes encuentran en las ya antiguas posiciones de las formaciones de bandidos ucranianos.
⠀
Con la captura de Nizhniy, las tropas rusas tienen acceso a la ciudad de Lysychansk, donde aún operan unidades de bandera. Pero también por el momento, hasta que nuestros valientes soldados los alcancen.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47662

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro qeu la clave es Ucrania, si se envia a un comprador que paga por ellos, no puedes escaquear unos cuantos y venderlos en el mercado negro. Porque el comprador los reclama. Los envios gratis de armas son un pasaporte a que acaben en los bajos fondos, o en cualquier otro conflicto del mundo. Vamos la flipar los proximos años con "extraños" derribos de aviones, o atentados con misiles contracarro.
> 
> Luego de los que lleguen a aquel caos, desapareceran no el 10% el 40% más. Va a ser tremendo.



Si no le han llegado no, les puedes culpar de lo que quieras, pero no de algo que ni ha pasado por sus manos, que ya es el culmén del retorcimiento mental con un único fin

Me temo que parece que te gustaría que eso ocurriese


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

Schlichting: "Cómo va afrontar Putin el 9 de mayo si está perdiendo la guerra, o al menos no la está ganando"


La celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, el veto al tetróleo ruso o las andaluzas, en el monólogo de Cristina López Schlichting de este domingo




www.cope.es





*Schlichting: Cómo va afrontar Putin el 9 de mayo si está perdiendo la guerra, o al menos no la está ganando.*

_De momento Rusia ha ganado respecto al 24 de febrero:_

_Conexión terrestre desde Rusia con Crimea_
_Agua para regar en Crimea_
_La mayor central nuclear de Europa_
_El 90% de Lugansk y casi cercado el 10% restante_
_Una cabeza de puente en Kherson._

*GUERRA DE UCRANIA: 9 DE MAYO, UNA FECHA CLAVE*
Disfruta, que mañana no se sabe lo que puede pasar. Y tú dirás, ¿*mañana, qué pasa un 9 de mayo? *Ni fiesta, ni manifestaciones ni nada de nada previsto en España, donde Pedro Sánchez sigue gobernando con el apoyo de aquellos a los que espía pero con los que se abraza. Pues ocurre que el 9 de mayo c*elebran la victoria sobre los nazis Rusia* y muchos países del este y parece, parece que este año esto *podría influir en la guerra de Ucran*ia. Te explico, si tienes menos de 50 años tal vez no recuerdes los fastos imperialistas con que los soviéticos celebraban en la Plaza Roja, con paradas militares y exhibición de tanques y misiles el día de la Victoria. Esto bajó un poco de tono tras la caída del muro de Berlín, en 1989, pero desde que está Vladimir Putin en el poder ha vuelto a tener carácter de vindicación nacional al estilo vieja guardia. O sea, qué grandes somos, tenemos más armas que nadie, nuestro destino es inmenso, uníos todos a la grandeza de la patria. *La pregunta es cómo va afrontar Putin este 9 de mayo si está perdiendo la guerra. O al menos no la está ganando. *¿Qué les va a decir mañana a los rusos, de los que exige obediencia ciega y que están viendo morir a sus hijos en Ucrania?

_No se da cuenta que el 9 de mayo sólo se celebra la victoria en Rusia por un tema de reloj. La rendición fue a las 22:34 del día 8 de mayo (que es la fecha que se celebra en todo europa, siendo fiesta nacional en Reino Unido y en Francia) hora alemana. En rusia eran las 00:34 del dia 9 de mayo.
Todos los paises importantes tienen un día de desfile de las fuerzas armadas (en Francia es el 14 de julio, dia de la toma de la bastilla y en España el dia 12 de octubre, el descubrimiento de America) y casualmente en Rusia son el 9 de mayo y el dia de la revolución de Octubre. Y miente cuando dice que bajo un poco el tono después de 1989. Con Gorbachov en 1990 fue el ultimo desfile militar de la URSS como tal, pero no se dejaron de hacer desfiles.

_

Además, además, se da la circunstancia de que el Papa Francisco ha revelado que *Viktor Orban,* el primer ministro húngaro, le ha dicho en las conversaciones que mantuvieron que el plan de Putin era acabar la guerra el 9 de mayo. Orban, muy cercano al ruso, es una fuente estimable.

Hay observadores, sin embargo, que dicen que ocurrirá todo lo contrario, que la guerra* se redoblará a partir de mañana.* Que Putin no pude encajar la humillación a la que se ve sometido y que va a anunciar incluso algún nuevo tipo de amenaza internacional. Concretamente, el secretario de defensa británico, Ben Wallace, ha advertido de que Putin podría aprovechar la jonada para convocar una leva general de tropas, una movilización nacional contra los “nazis del mundo”. *Fuentes de la inteligencia británica temen incluso un ataque nuclear. *Así que aquí nos tienes pendientes del Desfile Ruso de la Victoria.

_Meras elucubraciones. Despues entrevistó a un general español que dijo que el se imaginaba que la cosa iba a continuar tal cual. Dijo que no habian los Rusos no habian estabilizado nada de lo que habian ganado (aunque yo no lo veo así._


----------



## bigmaller (8 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y de estos pollos que me decis???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llamar a Azovstal una ofensiva ya lo dice todo del articulo. Si una revista que se pretende seria, dice semejante sandez, ya pierde credibilidad. 

Pero no para un peligroso proruso, sino pierde credibilidad para cualquier analista serio. Que se lo hagan mirar....a mi me perdieron hace tiempo, no se si quieren un target mas "mediatico" Y quieren que la revista pase a algo mas amarillento y mas vendible para la masa, pero eso a medio largo plazo es la muerte.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Podrian algunos estar operando desde Constanza, incluso puede que pinten alguno rumano de ucraniano, yo creo que ya se han violado muchas normas de la "cortesía de guerra" y mandar aviones rumanos no les debe costar mucho esfuerzo. La zona está muy cvigilada porque siempre hay un Sentry sobre Constanza y un Global Hawk sobre el mar . Quizá los aviones que huyeron de Ucrania están en las zonas limítrofes rumanas.



Por supuesto, es posible que se estén enviando aviones desde Rumanía o Polonia, no se puede descartar.


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No, no se puede consentir el extermino de ucranianos, un genocidio de asimilación imperial en Europa en pleno siglo XXI



Todo el problema de Ucrania radica en que unas putas mentes imperialistas ancladas en el siglo XIX. Aplican conceptos como „Anschluss“ y „Lebensraum“, todo muy conocido, nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## chemarin (8 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Para el que piense que el avance es lento y que los rusos se tiran semanas para tomar pueblos y pequeñas ciudades
> 
> Una muestra de las fortificaciones de Popasnaya, que fue conquistada ayer
> 
> ...



Si eso lo comprendemos casi todos, sabemos que la guerra será larga, pero el número de bajas ucranianas va a ser enorme, y cuando digo enorme me refiero a 200 ó 300.000 muertos.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

ALcalde de Jersón: "_Primero pensaron en hacer un referéndum. Ahora barajan unirlos a Crimea_"


----------



## pepetemete (8 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Schlichting: "Cómo va afrontar Putin el 9 de mayo si está perdiendo la guerra, o al menos no la está ganando"
> 
> 
> La celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, el veto al tetróleo ruso o las andaluzas, en el monólogo de Cristina López Schlichting de este domingo
> ...



Cristina López Schlichting , hija de puta...otra marioneta más que da por sentado que Putin está perdiendo o que no va ganando ...repitiendo cual cotorra lo que les ordenan.

Va ganando Ucrania, y sobre todo la OTAN y la UE, tócate los cojones.

Esto es lo que me revienta del asunto, que me la suda Rusia, pero me da asco vivir en medio de manipuladores , falsos, mentirosos, woke, marionetas del NWO, que ahora defienden literalmente a NAZIS...


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Junto con los combatientes del LNR, las unidades especiales de Kadyrov tomaron el control total del asentamiento urbano de Nizhnee. El vídeo comienza con imágenes de la parte noreste del pueblo ⇢ t.me/RKadyrov_95/2056

t.me/boris_rozhin/47666


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Las sirenas antiaéreas han sonado en el centro y el este de Ucrania.

Fuentes locales también informaron de posibles lanzamientos de misiles de crucero desde el Mar Negro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47663


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Kiev y Moscú se acusan de nazismo de cara al aniversario del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*
Ucrania y Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de nazis en vísperas del aniversario del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, entre temores de que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, declare formalmente la guerra a Kiev durante el desfile militar del lunes en la Plaza Roja y provoque una escalada mayor del conflicto.

"Varias décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial la oscuridad retornó a Ucrania. En otra forma, bajo otros lemas, pero bajo el mismo objetivo. En Ucrania han hecho una sangrienta reconstrucción del nazismo", denunció hoy el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en un mensaje difundido en su cuenta de Telegram.

El mandatario ucraniano acusó al Kremlin de "imitar fanáticamente" al régimen nazi un día antes de que Moscú celebre por todo lo alto el 77 aniversario de la *victoria de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania de Hitler*.

Todo ello, en medio de temores de que Putin aproveche esta ocasión para dejar a un lado la retórica de "operación militar especial" con que Moscú denomina actualmente la contienda en Ucrania, y declare abiertamente la guerra, lo cual *cambiaría de modo radical* la situación en el frente de batalla.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista con un general americano retirado comentando la guerra. Resumen:
> 
> a) El gran activo del ejército ruso es la artillería y todas sus tácticas bélicas se centran en ese poder de fuego que es superior al de cualquier país de la Tierra. Además, es una posición muy segura, pues tienen sistemas de interceptación electrónica que despistan los misiles otánicos que intentan atacar las posiciones de artillería, y armas de defensa anti-drones que los destruye mucho antes de que aparezcan en el horizonte.
> 
> ...



Salen reforzadas China y EEUU. Rusia y la UE pierden, hagan lo que hagan. Aunque más pierde Ucrania.
El resto del mundo se queda a verlas venir, en su análisis defiende que gana la industria armamentística rusa, pero eso suponge poco a nivel global, la que gana de largo es la norteamericana.


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

Encuentran un lanzamisiles junto al cadáver de una mujer en un piso de Zaragoza


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Los nacionalistas del regimiento Azov encerrados en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol han ofrecido hoy una rueda de prensa a los medios de comunicación ucranianos. El subcomandante de Azov, Svyatoslav Palamar (Kalina), acusó a las autoridades ucranianas de "cinismo" y de interrumpir los preparativos de la guerra (aunque no dio nombres concretos).

El día anterior, la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, ya había dicho que todos los civiles de Azovstal habían sido evacuados. Sin embargo, los trabajadores de Azov dijeron que no estaban seguros de que todos hubieran sido evacuados. Dicen que tienen que limpiar los escombros.

De hecho, Zelensky y su equipo intentan ahora exprimir al máximo el "overmog" de la evacuación: dicen que sí, que "murieron heroicos defensores de Azovstal, pero al menos evacuamos a todos los civiles". Y "Kalina" rompe este panorama con su actividad mediática. Se puede oír el resentimiento en sus palabras: no fueron rescatados y sólo les espera la muerte. Me pregunto cuándo empezará "Kalina" a nombrar en sus llamamientos a los culpables concretos de la muerte del "pueblo de Azov".

Para las autoridades de Kiev, por supuesto, ahora es más rentable que "a causa de los ocupantes rusos" Kalina y compañía de repente perdió Internet, y ellos mismos fueron enterrados justo debajo de "Azovstal".

De lo contrario, podría ser embarazoso. El símbolo de la resistencia heroica puede volverse contra sus propios creadores.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47667


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Los residentes de la región liberada de Kherson no podrán pagar temporalmente las facturas de los servicios públicos, ya que los pagos por ahora van a los bancos ucranianos, dice la administración local

En el futuro habrá un nuevo cálculo de los precios en la región.

Asimismo, la administración cívico-militar de la región de Kherson dijo que ya este año todos los residentes de la región que lo deseen podrán recibir pasaportes rusos.

Entre los ciudadanos de la DNR y la LNR, más de 775.000 personas han recibido ya la ciudadanía rusa. 

t.me/Soldierline/5807


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Habría que juzgar a Putin por traición si pierde? Los dirigentes europeos simplemente están echando un pulso, que pensaban que iban a ganar fácil, y se les está complicando la cosa. Lo mismo que Putin apostó a que los ukros se cagaban y se rendían al primer empujón, los nuestros apostaron a lo mismo: que los rusos se giñaban con las sanciones y se rendían a la primera.
> 
> No se puede juzgar a nadie por apostar.



Creo que lo que más cuadra es el dicho que dice "Se saben cómo empiezan las guerras, pero no como acaban".


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se metieron en un jardin que ni nos iba ni nos venia solo para dar soporte a EEUU en su loca guerra contra Rusia.



En realidad a los únicos que los veo felices y en su salsa con esta situación es a los ingleses.


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Espectacion sobre los anuncios de Putin, en el dia de la Victoria. Serán solo económicos?



No creo que diga nada muy interesante, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En realidad a los únicos que los veo felices y en su salsa con esta situación es a los ingleses.



Las casualidades en politica no existen, ahora a lo mejor empiezan a encajar algunas piezas.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

*Las sanciones a Rusia "no funcionan" - Eurodiputada
RT, La eurodiputada Clare Daly asegura que un embargo al petróleo ruso no salvará las vidas de los ucranianos*

Un embargo al petróleo ruso no detendrá la guerra ni salvará ninguna vida en Ucrania, ha dicho una eurodiputada irlandesa, Clare Daly.

"No porque lo sienta por Rusia, no porque esté en la nómina de Putin, sino porque las sanciones no funcionan. Nunca han detenido una guerra", dijo Daly en un discurso el viernes, según cita el diario Irish Independent.

Daly, que es miembro del partido de izquierdas Independents 4 Change, argumentó que "no se salvará ni una sola vida ucraniana" por el embargo de la UE al petróleo ruso.

"Si Europa no lo compra, otro lo hará. Los ciudadanos de a pie de Europa pagarán ese precio".

La UE propuso esta semana la eliminación progresiva del petróleo ruso para finales de este año. Al parecer, Bruselas ha establecido excepciones para Hungría y Eslovaquia, cuyas economías dependen en gran medida del suministro energético ruso.

Daly dijo que Rusia es "inequívocamente" responsable de las muertes en Ucrania y de la oleada de refugiados del país. Al mismo tiempo, argumentó que Occidente también ha contribuido al conflicto.

"Pero no podemos ignorar el papel desempeñado por la UE y Estados Unidos. Esto no es para excusar a Rusia. Es simplemente para explicarlo, porque no se puede resolver un problema si no se entiende su raíz".

Daly recordó cómo el Papa Francisco sugirió esta semana que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este "tal vez facilitó" la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania, que se inició a finales de febrero.

"Casi lo primero que pensé fue: '¿Me estaba robando los billetes? Lo segundo que pensé fue que el Papa iba a ser acusado de ser una marioneta de Putin o una vergüenza y una desgracia", dijo Daly. Añadió que con el envío de más armas a Kiev, "la respuesta de la UE y del gobierno irlandés ha sido más o menos la de intensificar la guerra y garantizar que continúe".

El sábado, el Reino Unido prometió 1.300 millones de libras esterlinas (1.600 millones de dólares) adicionales en apoyo militar y ayuda a Ucrania. La medida se anunció un día después de que Estados Unidos prometiera 150 millones de dólares en ayuda militar adicional a Kiev. Moscú, por su parte, ha acusado a Occidente de "inundar" el país con armas.

Rusia atacó al Estado vecino después de que Ucrania no aplicara los términos de los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados por primera vez en 2014, y el eventual reconocimiento por parte de Moscú de las repúblicas de Donbass de Donetsk y Lugansk. Los protocolos, con la mediación de Alemania y Francia, estaban diseñados para otorgar a las regiones escindidas un estatus especial dentro del Estado ucraniano.

Desde entonces, el Kremlin ha exigido que Ucrania se declare oficialmente un país neutral que nunca se unirá al bloque militar de la OTAN liderado por Estados Unidos. Kiev insiste en que la ofensiva rusa no ha sido provocada en absoluto y ha negado las afirmaciones de que planeaba retomar las dos repúblicas por la fuerza.


----------



## chemarin (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



El cabrón de Musk parece otro Trump, pero en versión más inteligente. Musk es una prueba muy clara de que las élites no son una organización unitaria, hay facciones, como bien dice el gran Miguel Anxo Bastos, se relacionan entre ellos de forma anárquica. La compra de Twitter por Musk parece indicar que una parte de la élite quiere que vuelvan los republicanos, seguramente Trump. Y la realidad es que los demócratas suelen ser quienes más la lían en cuestión de guerras.


----------



## Hal8995 (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira un mapa, eso si que es la estepa plana no hay bosques , no hay colinas , campos y algunas lindes con una linea de arboles. Montar un ataque con el enemigo controlando el aire es suicida. De hecho intentaron 2, que por aquí los otanicos vendieron como que habian retomado Jerson y acabaro a unos km de la linea inicial con muchisimas perdidas y luego volviendo entre bombardeos a Nikolaev.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo si es que los parámetros son los correctos.

Pero es que les están suministrando cada vez más equipos antiaéreos y también aviones...en piezas o enteros.

Conozco los embates que han intentado y las bravuconadas de Kim, tb la respuesta artillera rusa que ha distancia ha desmantelado estas ofensivas.

Pero yo hablo de un contrataque a gran escala con medios abundantes, aviación , antiaéreos y carros. Para ello concentración de tropas previa en Krivory Rog y comienzo de ofensiva después de demoler los puentes. Todo esto aderezado con ataque a Transnitria. 

A mí me parece plausible y deberíán monitorizar las tropas ukras. Me parece el único sitio donde pueden dar un golpe militar y embolsar tropas rusas.

Desde luego esos dos puentes deberia estar bien vigilados y con S400.

Alguna otra opinión ?


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El cabrón de Musk parece otro Trump, pero en versión más inteligente. Musk es una prueba muy clara de que las élites no son una organización unitaria, hay facciones, como bien dice el gran Miguel Anxo Bastos, se relacionan entre ellos de forma anárquica. La compra de Twitter por Musk parece indicar que una parte de la élite quiere que vuelvan los republicanos, seguramente Trump. Y la realidad es que los demócratas suelen ser quienes más la lían en cuestión de guerras.



Sigue creyendo en los reyes magos si te hace feliz


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (8 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ese puede resistir un asedio de 1000 dias o si se lo comen sus compañeros, otro tanto.



Participó en el rodaje de El nombre de la Rosa. Lo recuerdo de ahí.


----------



## Sinjar (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## mirkoxx (8 May 2022)

*Algunas noticias desde el frente de Batalla:*

Uno de los muchos desarrollos recientes es que parece que las fuerzas Rusas están luchando alrededor de Bilohorivka. La actividad térmica en la última hora es intensa. Si esto es así, Rusia ha cruzado el bosque y, lo que es más importante, el río Sivereskyi Donets y Lysychansk está siendo flanqueado.







Y aquí está. Popasna ha sido tomada por las fuerzas Rusas. El bombardeo se ha producido dentro de la ciudad y en los últimos minutos se ha desplazado al oeste de la ciudad. Junto con el cruce del Siverskyi Donets, Ucrania ha perdido algunas de las últimas posiciones de bloqueo fuertes ante un posible cerco por las fuerzas de Rusia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No sólo el frente de Yampil avanza en el lado Ruso, sino que la pausa operativa en el frente de Izyum parece haber terminado, ya que continúan los ataques fuertes desde esa dirección. Se mantiene la presión sobre el Ejército de Ucrania en el propio frente oriental, y alrededor del eje para un cerco grande, mediano y pequeño. Esto es un esfuerzo para colapsar a los defensores ucranianos. Si se reposicionan para detener los cercos, su frente puede colapsar. Al mismo tiempo, incluso si se reposicionan, nunca están seguros de qué ruta está tomando Rusia. La desventaja para Rusia es la mano de obra, por supuesto, es muy escasa tal como está y no puede concentrarla en un solo esfuerzo de noqueo, pero con la sorpresa estratégica siendo tan imposible en esta era de Internet y por el nivel de cobertura, combinado con las lentas velocidades de avance, Rusia es probablemente muy correcta en avanzar en múltiples frentes al mismo tiempo, y reforzar el éxito, mientras mantienen la presión en todas partes es probablemente la estrategia correcta en el este y en el Donbass. Una estrategia que supuse que tomarían debido a la naturaleza esperada del movimiento de pinza.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todos nos hemos preguntado si Rusia ha cruzado el río Siverskyi Donets. Fuentes de Ucrania han publicado estas imágenes de un cruce fallido Ruso. Geolocalizadas aquí. Al norte de Siversk, que ha sido bombardeado intensamente en las últimas horas. Al NE de Dronivka. Podría ser uno de los varios cruces. Los vehículos logísticos indican que estaban lejos de ser los primeros y muchos vehículos e infantería rusa pueden haber cruzado antes de que los ucranianos fueran capaces de tomar el puente. Ciertamente era una opción obvia a la carretera forestal antes de ser previamente despejada.













--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Efectivamente un día después tenemos la confirmación. Popasna está en manos de Rusia. Sin embargo, la actividad térmica nos dice que los combates continúan en el extremo suroeste del suburbio. El área general se muestra a continuación. Claramente, la parte occidental, central y norte de Popasna están en manos del Rusia. Sin embargo, desde hace 5 horas, continúan los bombardeos en el extremo suroeste de la ciudad. La fotografía húmedamente de un suburbio residencial al otro lado de las vías aparentemente todavía estaba siendo despejada hoy. Pero la carretera y la vía hacia el norte están abiertas para el avance de los Rusos.






Erik Zimerman

@Zhukov


----------



## Egam (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



Estos idiotas de la UE...
Los barcos irán ahora con escolta militar rusa, que problema más grande.
Que se andén con cuidado los barcos europeos a partir de entonces.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Uno menos.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Meanwhile en Co Hong, los paragüeros lloran...


----------



## SatanClaus (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Encuentran un lanzamisiles junto al cadáver de una mujer en un piso de Zaragoza



Estaba claro que esto iba a pasar desde el minuto uno. Ahora mismo debe haber un mercado negro de cacharros de estos que hasta un crío se va a poder pillar un Javelin con la paga de los domingos.

Antes o después se acabarán usando en nuestras ciudades, bien en algún ajuste de cuentas entre bandas de todo pelaje, o bien en algún atentado de los inshallahs.

¿Y entonces, qué? ¿"Es que no se podía saber"? ¿"Es que todos tenemos que hacer un pequeño sacrificio"? ¿"Es que la culpa es de Putin"? ¿Alguien asumirá responsabilidades por la consecuencia lógica de inundar de armas un estado sumido en el caos?

La última pregunta es retórica, por supuesto.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Sin palabras:


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

Como te venden una derrota Ucraniana en victoria.


la propaganda de guerra.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Nuestros enemigos históricos, Francia y la perfida, unos invadieron y otros tienen su triunfito en Gibraltar, y no los rusos que jamás se nos acercaron



Porque no tuvimos la oportunidad de un enfrentamiento abierto debido a que no hemos tenido intereses que contrapuestos, pero vamos, que antes de la independencia de México íbamos de cabeza a una guerra contra Rusia. Los EEUU y Reino Unido permitieron que Rusia conquistara Alaska, España iba al enfrentamiento directo.


----------



## LIRDISM (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sin palabras:



Que bonito es el polikarpov I-16 incluso en papel.


----------



## golden graham (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hasta vladivostok han llegado los ucranianos que grandes


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Nuestros Iskanders desnacionalizan las instalaciones de las AFU en dirección a Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47668


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo si es que los parámetros son los correctos.
> 
> Pero es que les están suministrando cada vez más equipos antiaéreos y también aviones...en piezas o enteros.
> 
> ...



Que todo lo que se manda a los ucranianos o es destruido por el camino o lo mandan al frente porque estan muy jodidos. Nunca van a volver a tener 170 aviones operativos y si no pudieron resistir con ellos , sin ellos atacar la misma zona acabara en fracaso. Pueden intentarlo no parece que les preocupe nada perder 1000 , 2000 soldados en un dia. Hasta que allí los soldados pasen del mando , claro.

Por cierto los rusos son torpes con la información. Hacer una foto de cada prisionero, de cada muerto , con su documentación y donde fue encontrado y colgarlo en abierto no les llevaria nada, y abria los ojos a la retaguardia sobre las perdidas brutales. Pero no lo hacen, cosas incomprensibles de esta guerra.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

El Carnicero de Moscú sabe que está perdiendo esta guerra y paga su fracaso y su frustración asesinando civiles. Los ucranianos le están dando sopas con honda al ejército ruso, bravo por ellos!


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mentiras, y más mentiras. Los censos son la realidad. Un verdadero genocidio capitalista. 7 millones de muertos.
> 
> Ese es vuestro nivel, así que es el nivel que hay que debatir. Si te crees supuestos censos de los años 30, y sumas y restas. Yo lo hago con censos de la época de la informatica ( mucho más reales ) y sumo y resto. Tu



Según los datos oficiales ahora mismo hay más de 5.8 millones de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de la guerra, ignoro los que habría antes de la guerra, pero serían millones. Recuerdo que a principios del 2000 era "usual" ver a inmigrantes ucranianos por las ciudades españolas buscando trabajo, y conozco casos de Ucranianos afincados en España desde hace lustros. Esa caída de población asignarla como "genocidio" a lo que fueron emigrantes económicos es sencillamente de lunáticos. Pero vamos, para nada tengo la capacidad de un prorruso que desde la barra del bar y con palillo en la boca sabe exactamente las cifras de todo gracias a su resonancia informática cuántica con el Universo y a lo que lee en Telegram de fuentes de noticias de dudosa credibilidad.


----------



## Expected (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sin palabras:



Orgullosos de su país y de su ejército. Poca tragedia veo yo aquí. Mucho más trágico veo yo que el Presidente de Iberdrola se ría de los pensionistas, parados y familias numerosas (todos vulnerables) y les llame tontosriendose en su cara por cobrarles la luz al PVPC y ellos comprarla 3 veces más barata. Si el gobierno tuviera un mínimo de vergüenza, les metería un pedazo de impuesto en los próximos días....y con ese dinero se lo repartía como un bonus social a todos los de la PVPC con efecto retroactivo. Eso sí es una tragicomedia. A ver si nos lo hacemos mirar antes de rasgarnos la vestidura con otra cosa.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Orgullosos de su país y de su ejército. Poca tragedia veo yo aquí. Mucho más trágico veo yo que el Presidente de Iberdrola se ría de los pensionistas, parados y familias numerosas (todos vulnerables) y les llame tontosriendose en su cara por cobrarles la luz al PVPC y ellos comprarla 3 veces más barata. Si el gobierno tuviera un mínimo de vergüenza, les metería un pedazo de impuesto en los próximos días....y con ese dinero se lo repartía como un bonus social a todos los de la PVPC con efecto retroactivo. Eso sí es una tragicomedia. A ver si nos lo hacemos mirar antes de rasgarnos la vestidura con otra cosa.



Increíble.

El lavado de cerebro desde pequeños y los debates de la tele rusa de fanáticos, es un caldo de cultivo muy peligroso...


----------



## mirkoxx (8 May 2022)

Pérdidas de la columna rusa bombardea en el puente de pontones destruido por el río Síverski Donets en la región de Luhansk. Es necesario señalar que una importante cantidad de tropas y blindados lograron cruzar antes de que fuera atacada.

1x IMR-2
1x PTS-3
3xPP-2005
1x BMP-1AM (2018)
1x BMK-460
Y un vehículo no identificado.






























Ukraine War Report

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



La refinería de petróleo en Lysychansk, región de Lugansk (este de Ucrania) fue bombardeada nuevamente. Como resultado, las instalaciones de producción de la planta se incendiaron. Hay una amenaza de explosión de los tanques vecinos. Debido a los constantes bombardeos, la extinción es imposible.


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Según los datos oficiales ahora mismo hay más de 5.8 millones de refugiados ucranianos huyendo de la guerra, ignoro los que habría antes de la guerra, pero serían millones. Recuerdo que a principios del 2000 era "usual" ver a inmigrantes ucranianos por las ciudades españolas buscando trabajo, y conozco casos de Ucranianos afincados en España desde hace lustros. Esa caída de población asignarla como "genocidio" a lo que fueron emigrantes económicos es sencillamente de lunáticos. Pero vamos, para nada tengo la capacidad de un prorruso que desde la barra del bar y con palillo en la boca sabe exactamente las cifras de todo gracias a su resonancia informática cuántica con el Universo y a lo que lee en Telegram de fuentes de noticias de dudosa credibilidad.



Que no, que los censos son los que marcan los genocidios, y son claros 42 a 35. Se han cargado a 7m. Ademas hay que calcular los que nacian antes y que no han sumado, posiblemente 3 o 5 millones más.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> El problema de los drones submarinos es que las ondas de radio no se propagan bien en el agua, se atenuan rapido, por eso todos suelen llevar un cable hasta el barco. Tambien por eso tampoco se ven juguetes submarinos teledirigidos. La mejor comunicacion sin cable submarina es la acustica, la que usan delfines y ballenas, aunque no es tan rapida como la radio y requiere emisores potentes. El oceano ya debe estar plagado de receptores acusticos para detectar comunicaciones de este tipo.
> 
> En cuanto a un submarino en el fondo latente durante decadas me recuerda a la pelicula La Guerra de Los Mundos. No haria falta que fuese nuclear, ya que puede apagar todos los sistemas salvo un receptor acustico de bajo consumo para saber cuando tiene que despertarse.



No creo que sea más complicado hacer submarinos que puedan estar 20 años bajo al agua que mandar a la Voyager fuera del Sistema Solar.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 May 2022)

La primera dama de EEUU visita Ucrania por sorpresa y se reúne con la mujer de Zelenski.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Porque no tuvimos la oportunidad de un enfrentamiento abierto debido a que no hemos tenido intereses que contrapuestos, pero vamos, que antes de la independencia de México íbamos de cabeza a una guerra contra Rusia. Los EEUU y Reino Unido permitieron que Rusia conquistara Alaska, España iba al enfrentamiento directo.



Niño, me desorino con tus desvarios, en aquella época el dominio no era real, era solo sobre el mapa, Rusia tenia algunos fuertes en Alaska y España otros en California, eso si, sobre los mapas decian controlar milones de Kms2, como Francia con la Lousiana. Ni los españoles ni loos rusos se encontraron nunca, mucho menos se amenazaron con la guerra, ¿Tienes idea de la distancia a pie de Sacramento a Alaska?.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No creo que sea más complicado hacer submarinos que puedan estar 20 años bajo al agua que mandar a la Voyager fuera del Sistema Solar.



Hay mucha diferencia entre una pila de isotopos radiactivos, lo que usa algún satélite y un reactor nuclear, la potencia suministrada es minima.






Batería nuclear - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Lo de Rusia es equiparable a la violencia genero. La mate porque es mia


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Freelance *multimedia* que no para de preguntar a todo el mundo, pero ningún video/audio con esas respuestas. 
¿hay miedo a que alguien te destroce la traducción como al de la SER?.

PD; Me gustaria ver esas respuestas como las que el mundo no ve que mostro Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que todo lo que se manda a los ucranianos o es destruido por el camino o lo mandan al frente porque estan muy jodidos. Nunca van a volver a tener 170 aviones operativos y si no pudieron resistir con ellos , sin ellos atacar la misma zona acabara en fracaso. Pueden intentarlo no parece que les preocupe nada perder 1000 , 2000 soldados en un dia. Hasta que allí los soldados pasen del mando , claro.
> 
> Por cierto los rusos son torpes con la información. Hacer una foto de cada prisionero, de cada muerto , con su documentación y donde fue encontrado y colgarlo en abierto no les llevaria nada, y abria los ojos a la retaguardia sobre las perdidas brutales. Pero no lo hacen, cosas incomprensibles de esta guerra.




rusia no tiene interes en propaganda.. lamprppganda es.para los que pierden... los ucronaziss necesitan transmitir que merece la pena regalarles millonds de dolares ..

la guerrra ya esta ganada para rusia...

lo de ahors es solo dolor para civiles por culpa.del zelenky


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

No tengas dudas de que el apoyo de todo el Mundo a Ucrania contra Putin no parará hasta que se vaya Rusia de Ucrania, porque no hacerlo es reconocer el avance del Imperio y el peligro e inestabilidad de la UE.

Luego o en paralelo vendrá la guerra civil en Rusia y la independencia de muchas de sus repúblicas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

curiosidades varias


----------



## delhierro (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia no tiene interes en propaganda.. lamprppganda es.para los que pierden... losnunros necesitan tra smitir que merece la pena reglarles millonds de dolares ..
> 
> la guerrra ya esta ganada para rusia...
> 
> lo de ahors es slll.dolor para civiles por culpa.del zelenky



Pues son idiotas. La propaganda , la contrainformación, etc... desmovlizan al adversario y hacen más facil y menos costosas las victorias. Puedes matar hasta el ultimo ucraniano, pero es más humano y más sensato que conozcan como van las cosas y que tumben a un gobierno que los manda a palmar.

Hacer todo por fuerza bruta, no es inteligente. Aunque hay que reconocer qeu puede ser efectivo.


----------



## boyra (8 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Puta perra sarnosa.
> 
> Con la de muertos y sufrimiento que costo en España esa mierda de hoz y martillo.
> 
> Menos mal que llego Franco y se acabaron las majaderias rojas durante 40 años.



Franco si viviera sería amigo personal de Putin, como lo fue de strossner...vaya un cacao lleváis los CMpollas


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Columna de blindados en formación.



Huele a nazismo puro y duro.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Imagen del satélite Sentinel-2. Las zonas de la planta de Azovstal más afectadas por los incendios como consecuencia de los ataques de artillería y misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están marcadas en rojo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47670


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El lema del Glorioso Partido Comunista de China es "Servir al Pueblo"... y evitar que este elija a Barrabás.



Ya somos mayorcitos, el lema del Partido Comunista de China será en todo caso "primero mi bolsillo, luego el de mis allegados y amigos, y si sobra algo de forma altruista para el pueblo".


----------



## boyra (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Huele a nazismo puro y duro.



Todo lo que no sea la c de CHUPACULOS entiendo no os cuadre, mamarrachos


----------



## El_Suave (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ni en Rusia ni en China gobiernan los florentinos. Son perfectamente prescindibles para ambos sistemas. Más en el chino. En occidente ya sabemos a donde vamos: al neofeudalismo de las grandes multinacionales y capitales. Ellos son otra cosa distinta.



En China ciertamente no gobiernan, en Rusia desgraciadamente todavía mantienen un gran poder a pesar de los esfuerzos de Putin contra la Mafia.

Hay que aclarar, porque imbéciles "Ayusos" como al que respondes no se enteran de nada, que florentinos son los oligarcas mafiosos, es decir los señores feudales del Antiguo Régimen adaptados a nuestro tiempo.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

En el área de la ciudad de soledar, el armamento entregado a la estación de tren "sol" de los Estados Unidos y los países occidentales, así como el personal de las unidades de la reserva de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania — Ministerio de defensa de la Federación rusa

Según el ministerio, fueron alcanzadas 19 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar, el paso de pontones de las tropas ucranianas cerca de Chuguev y seis depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería en los distritos de Krasnaya Gora, Verkhnekamenka, Mayaki (DPR), Novodruzhevsk (LPR), Resnikovo y Nikolayevka de la región de Kharkiv.

Qué más dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

- La aviación operativa-táctica y la del ejército golpearon 54 zonas en las que se concentraron personal y equipos militares. Como resultado de los golpes, se destruyeron hasta 380 nacionalistas y se pusieron fuera de servicio 38 equipos militares;

- Las fuerzas de misiles destruyeron un lanzador de misiles tierra-aire Osa-AKM cerca de Mykolaiv, un lanzador de misiles tierra-aire Smerch cerca de Soledar y un radar de detección de objetivos aéreos cerca de Velyka Korenykha, en la provincia de Mykolaiv;

- Las unidades de artillería alcanzaron 6 puestos de mando, 28 unidades de artillería ucranianas en posiciones de tiro, 179 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las AFU y dos depósitos de municiones;

- Un avión Su-25 de la fuerza aérea ucraniana fue derribado cerca del asentamiento de Pohonovka, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Además, dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos sobre los asentamientos de Mandrykino (DPR) y Peremozhne (LPR);

- Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas destruyeron un UAV Bayraktar-TB2 cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47671


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Aunque de momento solo se han confirmado dos víctimas mortales, el gobernador regional de Lugansk ha admitido que el bombardeo ruso sobre una escuela de la zona podría haber causado 60 muertos. El centro educativo servía como refugio para casi un centenar de personas. Treinta personas fueron evacuadas de los escombros, siete de las cuales resultaron heridas. Es probable que sesenta personas hayan muerto bajo los escombros de los edificios.

“Lo que nos está sucediendo es surrealista –dice–. Nosotros, los judíos de Ucrania, luchando contra un ejército que viene a salvarnos de los nazis. Impensable. No queremos que nos salven. Estamos bien, mejor que nunca”, comenta uno de los educadores en la fe hebrea que ha hablado con el corresponsal.

https://www.lavanguardia.com/interna...n-directo.html

Los asesinos genocidas rusos siguen bombardeando escuelas, se ve que les sigue gustando eso de matar niños.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Dos explosiones afectan a la ciudad de Gluhiv, en la región de Sumy

El jefe del OVA de la región de Sumy, Dmytro Zhyvitskyy, ha confirmado el ataque con cohetes en la región.

Según él, el bombardeo alcanzó el territorio del distrito de Shostka.

Al parecer, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han asumido el "problema de Sumy".

t.me/Soldierline/5814


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Las abuelas ucranianas están hechas de otra pasta.

Abuela 3.0




Recordemos a la abuela 2.0


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*El Director de la CIA dice que China está "inquieta" por la guerra de Ucrania*

Xi Jinping está un poco inquieto por el daño a la reputación que puede sufrir China por la asociación con la brutalidad de la agresión de Rusia contra los ucranianos [y] ciertamente inquieto por la incertidumbre económica que ha producido la guerra”, dijo Burns, y agregó que El “enfoque principal” de Xi estaba en la “previsibilidad”.

Agregó que China también estaba consternada por “el hecho de que lo que Putin ha hecho está acercando a europeos y estadounidenses” y estaba analizando “detenidamente qué lecciones deberían extraer” para Taiwán.

https://www.ft.com/content/a4e8de3b-...0-a910274175a8


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Las consecuencias del ataque de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas al aeropuerto de Odessa. 

t.me/Soldierline/5816


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La Administración Biden está enviando a un grupo de diplomáticos estadounidenses de vuelta a la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Kiev. Fuentes del Departamento de Estado dicen que la embajada espera reanudar sus operaciones y izar la bandera estadounidense allí en las próximas semanas.


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

Spitfaire


Teuro dijo:


> No creo que sea más complicado hacer submarinos que puedan estar 20 años bajo al agua que mandar a la Voyager fuera del Sistema Solar.



Y qué pasa con los mejillonses que se pegarían y otros moluscos lapas y etc...?.


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

@markmackinnon
Este viaje estaba bajo embargo por razones de seguridad, pero la Oficina del Primer Ministro ha confirmado lo que muestran las imágenes:
@JustinTrudeau
ha hecho una visita sorpresa a Ucrania...


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En China ciertamente no gobiernan, en Rusia desgraciadamente todavía mantienen un gran poder a pesar de los esfuerzos de Putin contra la Mafia.
> 
> Hay que aclarar, porque imbéciles "Ayusos" como al que respondes no se enteran de nada, que florentinos son los oligarcas mafiosos, es decir los señores feudales del Antiguo Régimen adaptados a nuestro tiempo.




El dictador chino está cosechando lo sembrado. Hay varios vídeos de la propaganda proRusa que están usando en su país. Hablamos de otra mierda de régimen como el ruso que vive de apariencias y que fomenta la xenofobia


A la gente aquí se le llena la boca cuando hablan de "propaganda occidental" pero les aconsejo que miren propaganda del gobierno chino y ruso para que vean el abismo que existe entre la información sesgada (porque evidentemente no es toda pura) que hay en occidente y la auténtica basura ideológica que lanzan estas dictaduras.


Uniéndose (más o menos) y plantando cara a Rusia, occidente ha dado el primer gran paso para joder el plan pasivo-agresivo del gobierno chino para hacerse con todo el pastel. Ahora va lo difícil que sería ir cortando la dependencia de la teta de los bajos costes de producción de China igual que se quiere pasar de Rusia para energía.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en Co Hong, los paragüeros lloran...



Lo que toda la vida se ha llamado "Cerrar a la búlgara".


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

Los funcionarios estadounidenses acaban de regresar a la embajada en Kiev hace unos minutos... y ahora mismo hay una alerta de ataque aéreo en la ciudad. Bienvenido de nuevo.
Citar Tweet
Vivian Salama
@vmsalama
· 17 m
Los funcionarios estadounidenses llegan a la embajada en Kiev por primera vez desde que fueron evacuados en febrero.


----------



## El_Suave (8 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> El problema de los drones submarinos es que las ondas de radio no se propagan bien en el agua, se atenuan rapido, por eso todos suelen llevar un cable hasta el barco. Tambien por eso tampoco se ven juguetes submarinos teledirigidos. La mejor comunicacion sin cable submarina es la acustica, la que usan delfines y ballenas, aunque no es tan rapida como la radio y requiere emisores potentes. El oceano ya debe estar plagado de receptores acusticos para detectar comunicaciones de este tipo.
> 
> En cuanto a un submarino en el fondo latente durante decadas me recuerda a la pelicula La Guerra de Los Mundos. No haria falta que fuese nuclear, ya que puede apagar todos los sistemas salvo un receptor acustico de bajo consumo para saber cuando tiene que despertarse.



Eso será el problema de un tipo de drones, que realmente no son drones sino artefactos teledirigidos o guiados por control remoto.

Un verdadero dron, sea submarino, terrestre, o aéreo, es *autónomo**,* no necesita recibir instrucciones de nadie, ni por ondas de radio si es aéreo, ni por cable si es submarino.

Otra cosa es que pueda recibir órdenes o indicaciones puntuales, de la misma forma que el piloto *humano* de un avión tripulado también puede recibirlas.


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

El Colegio de Aviación está hoy en llamas en Perm, Rusia.

La ciudad desempeña un papel clave en la industria armamentística rusa.

Hubo otro gran incendio en una fábrica de municiones en Perm hace solo unos días.

Demasiados incendios recientemente para que todo sea una coincidencia


----------



## Remequilox (8 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pregunta...Kherson : Las tropas rusas están al Oeste del Dnieper y en la zona que controlan solo hay un puente en la ciudad y otro mucho más al Este.
> 
> No parece esa zona , amplísima si, ideal para que los ukros demuelan los dos puentes y con una gran contraofensiva aniquilen esa bolsa ?
> 
> ...



Tendría sentido estratégico, pero solo local. Y la estrategia ucraniana no la deciden los ucranianos. Así que....
Aun así, no es factible:
.- Al parecer, el contingente ruso cis-Dnieper es de unos 5.000 efectivos. Haciendo una contraofensiva "a lo Jarkov" (infantería a pelo con numerosísimas bajas), movilizando unos 15.000 efectivos ucranianos, puedes intentarlo.
.- En toda la zona (Odesa, Nikolayev, Krivoy Rog), Ucrania SÍ tiene efectivos bastantes, pero no conjuntados. Así que no pueden montar una contraofensiva con un bloque de 15.000 efectivos.
.- Los de Krivoy Rog, cuando les han insinuado que movilicen y desplacen parte de su contingente, avisaron que "veían rusos por las carreteras cercanas, que estaban a punto de atacar Krivoy Rog" (el ataque inminente sobre Krivoy Rog se ha avisado por fuentes ucranianas al menos 10 veces).
.- Los de Odesa, parecido similar. Enviaron unos destacamentos a Nikolayev, tras quedar la guarnición de esta ciudad muy justa. Pero cada dos por tres, avisan que "han visto barcos rusos en el horizonte, y los rusos se preparan para un desembarco inminente" (en desembarco inminente ha sido anunciado entre 5 y 10 veces por fuentes ucranianas, así como otras 5 a 10 veces que han anunciado la invulnerabilidad marítica de Odesa). Resumen, los de Odesa tampoco van.
.- El alto mando ucraniano pudo enviar unos pocos refuerzos a Nikolayev, tras unas cuantas pérdidas fuertes en acciones de contra-contragolpe que les hicieron los rusos tras las propias acciones ucranianas (ataques de oportunidad en pequeña escala). Muchos cientos de muertos (y números parecidos de heridos) en el contingente de Nikolayev.
.- Aun así, si lograsen ponerse de acuerdo y coordinarse entre ellos, para presentar batalla con cara y ojos al contingente ruso, está el hecho de que en Crimea los rusos han reforzado su contingente. Se estima que actualmente pueden haber unos 40.000 efectivos disponibles (10.000 recientes).
.- Jerson es "el agua de Crimea".
.- Crimea es suelo y territorio ruso.
.- Atacar "el agua de Crimea" es "atacar Rusia". La respuesta rusa sería "existencial". Y los ucranianos lo saben.
.- Se podría intentar al menos reconquistar la ciudad. Los rusos en posición fuerte defendiendo desde casco urbano. Los ucranianos debiendo "destruir" su ciudad llena de ciudadanos suyos, para liberarla. Al estilo patraña de Bucha, siempre se podría intentar luego un control de daños, y vender los civiles ucranianos muertos como "víctimas de los rusos".
.- Igualmente eso aun dejaría uno de los puentes (Nova Kajova) y la presa en manos rusas, con su cabeza de puente.

Hace 2 meses, cuando los ucranianos andaban dinamitando sus propios puentes (para que los rusos no entrasen), o hundiendo sus propios barcos (para que los rusos no los tomasen), si se hubiesen coordinado todos los contingentes ucranianos de la zona, podrían haber retomado Jerson, y quizás incluso anular la cabeza de puente (aunque lo dudo muchísimo, era uno de los objetivos básicos de la primera acometida).

Los ucranianos están haciendo lo único que pueden y tiene sentido hacer, una "defensa ofensiva", evitando que los rusos envíen sus destacamentos de observación libremente por las carreteras, y demostrando que la toma de Nikolayev puede ser dura y peliaguda.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*El tercer mes de sanciones: en RosTV comenzaron a hablar sobre el derrocamiento de Putin y los disturbios por alimentos de los rusos.*

En Rusia, declaran abiertamente el peligro de derrocar al régimen de Putin y los disturbios por alimentos de los rusos en el contexto de las sanciones económicas occidentales.

En Rusia, RosTV transmitió al aire la posibilidad de que se repitieran los disturbios por alimentos con el posterior derrocamiento del régimen de Vladimir Putin, como sucedió anteriormente en Rusia en 1917 y 1991. En el programa de entrevistas en vivo del propagandista Vladimir Solovyov en el canal Russia-1, Semyon Bagdasarov, un experto invitado al estudio, advirtió sobre la posibilidad de un escenario similar. El canal de Telegram "Ucrania 365" publica un fragmento de la transmisión del programa de entrevistas ruso . En el contexto de las sanciones económicas y el fracaso de la invasión militar de Ucrania, la economía rusa se ha visto sometida a una fuerte presión, que se manifiesta en la reducción de los ingresos de la población y el aumento de los precios de los alimentos. Según Bagdasarov, las condiciones actuales pueden provocar una revolución en Rusia, cuyo resultado será el derrocamiento del régimen de las autoridades actuales.

"Es muy importante para nosotros cómo va a vivir nuestra población. La población quiere venir a la tienda y ver el surtido de lo que ven todos los días a precios que pueden pagar. Triunfos - para repetir octubre de 1917 o agosto de 1991: no hay nada , falta todo, todo es caro. Y la población, que ayer mismo decía "padre-rey", dice "¡uuuu!", y empiezan otros procesos. Nuestros regimientos se llenaron de todo lo necesario para que mañana no haya disturbios. ", dijo Bagdasarov. Además, a medida que los rusos comunes comienzan a sentir la peor parte de las sanciones occidentales, la televisión estatal señaló que Rusia ahora necesita una figura como Lavrenty Beria, quien dirigió la NKVD durante las purgas de Stalin.

Третий месяц санкций: на росТВ заговорили о свержении Путина и голодных бунтах россиян


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Recordemos y para que no se pierda el Documental del 2015/16 sobre el Donbass de Anne Laure Bonnel, subtítulos en español


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Fuerzas especiales rusas con fusil VSSM (modernización del VSS Vintorez) con mira 1P86 x1-x4


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Mañana es el 9 de mayo, el día más importante para el nacionalismo ruso.

Sacad esta miniatura cada vez que escuchéis a alguien decir que los rusos han liberado a Europa de los nazis .


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Niño convertido en tanque ruso y niños con tanque ruso. No es lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aunque de momento solo se han confirmado dos víctimas mortales, el gobernador regional de Lugansk ha admitido que el bombardeo ruso sobre una escuela de la zona podría haber causado 60 muertos. El centro educativo servía como refugio para casi un centenar de personas. Treinta personas fueron evacuadas de los escombros, siete de las cuales resultaron heridas. Es probable que sesenta personas hayan muerto bajo los escombros de los edificios.
> 
> “Lo que nos está sucediendo es surrealista –dice–. Nosotros, los judíos de Ucrania, luchando contra un ejército que viene a salvarnos de los nazis. Impensable. No queremos que nos salven. Estamos bien, mejor que nunca”, comenta uno de los educadores en la fe hebrea que ha hablado con el corresponsal.
> 
> ...



Eran 60 soldados ucras, lo mismo deberías informarte mejor y no en TeleOtan


----------



## Bocanegra (8 May 2022)

*La UE sigue sin acuerdo para vetar el petróleo ruso por reservas de Hungría y seguirá negociando esta semana*
*Los contactos "a todos los niveles continuarán a principio de semana" con el objetivo de alcanzar "lo antes posible" un acuerdo para sacar adelante el sexto paquete de sanciones.*
NOTICIAACTUALIZADA 08/05/2022 A LAS 15:42

EUROPA PRESS


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

La deriva de Rusia desde la anexión de Crimea hacia un país con un culto continuo al Ejército, al veterano, a la Victoria, y contra el enemigo prototípico del Estado, es totalmente digna de la Alemania Nazi.


Sólo les faltaba el símbolo amenazante y ya lo han adoptado también.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Los chechenos lo pasan en grande. Es lo que tiene no tener miedo a la muerte.




Aquí con un compañero herido y también de cachondeo.

**


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El ABC junto con la La Razón son los dos periódicos españoles que más mienten sobre este conflicto


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (8 May 2022)

La invasión de Rusia en Ucrania ha puesto en evidencia la *dependencia energética* de Europa en lo que a *gas y petróleo rusos* se refiere. Sin ir más lejos, hace una semana, la gasística rusa Gazprom *cortó el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria* por negarse a pagar las entregas en rublos, y Europa no descarta la posibilidad de que Moscú vuelva a repetir esta maniobra con otros países comunitarios.

Para hacer frente a este problema y acelerar la desconexión europea del gas ruso, Bruselas tiene previsto aprobar, el próximo 18 de mayo, un *plan de ahorro energético* que incluye una serie de *medidas drásticas* que afectarán a casi todos los países, incluido España.

La primera de ellas obligará a aquellos socios europeos que tengan otras fuentes de suministro de gas, como es el caso de España, a *compartirlo con otros* que se hayan visto afectados por el conflicto en Ucrania.


*Hungría, Alemania o Eslovaquia*, entre otros, son algunos de los más dependientes. Hungría compra de Rusia el 85% del gas y el 65% del petróleo que consume, mientras que Alemania obtiene el 70% del gas natural.


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 May 2022)

*¿Qué va a decir mañana Vladimir Putin??
* Rusia inicia los preparativos para un combate en Transnistria.
* Un caza ruso deja al menos 62 muertos en una escuela de Lugansk.
* Los soldados ucranianos resisten en la acería de Azovstal.
* Ucrania anuncia el hundimiento de otro buque ruso.
* La Primera dama de EEUU visita Ucrania por sorpresa.
* La TV rusa simula un Ataque Nuclear en Europa.
* El 29 y 30 de junio se hará en Madrid de la cumbre de la OTAN.


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> La invasión de Rusia en Ucrania ha puesto en evidencia la *dependencia energética* de Europa en lo que a *gas y petróleo rusos* se refiere. Sin ir más lejos, hace una semana, la gasística rusa Gazprom *cortó el suministro a Polonia y Bulgaria* por negarse a pagar las entregas en rublos, y Europa no descarta la posibilidad de que Moscú vuelva a repetir esta maniobra con otros países comunitarios.
> 
> Para hacer frente a este problema y acelerar la desconexión europea del gas ruso, Bruselas tiene previsto aprobar, el próximo 18 de mayo, un *plan de ahorro energético* que incluye una serie de *medidas drásticas* que afectarán a casi todos los países, incluido España.
> 
> ...



Auguró un segundo semestre en Europa con el ejército en las calles.


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

Spitfire con la Z pintada.


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Las abuelas ucranianas están hechas de otra pasta.
> 
> Abuela 3.0
> 
> ...



Esas son las que les gustan a Macron.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Como resultado de los ataques de hoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Odessa, fue destruida una base de mercenarios extranjeros en uno de los edificios del Hotel Grande Pettine.

Coordenadas: 46,378937693426245, 30,74954186183639

t.me/boris_rozhin/47677


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Niño, me desorino con tus desvarios, en aquella época el dominio no era real, era solo sobre el mapa, Rusia tenia algunos fuertes en Alaska y España otros en California, eso si, sobre los mapas decian controlar milones de Kms2, como Francia con la Lousiana. Ni los españoles ni loos rusos se encontraron nunca, mucho menos se amenazaron con la guerra, ¿Tienes idea de la distancia a pie de Sacramento a Alaska?.



En esos años en esos territorios solo existía España y Rusia como potencias regionales de la zona, los EEUU estaban al otro lado del continente y los ingleses en Canada, les pillaba, cuanto menos "lejos". Hay ciudades en Alaska con nombres españoles, de hecho hasta una Córdova. Y si que hubo "roces", aunque finalmente se impusieron las tesis británicas en los despachos.

"Muerto Carlos III, el nuevo Virrey de Nueva España, el conde de Revillagigedo, ordena reforzar el asentamiento de Nutka y la soberanía española en la región. El capitán Salvador Hidalgo, al mando de los Voluntarios de Cataluña, costea por el litoral de Alaska, bautiza un paraje como Valdés, y en el fondeadero de Puerto Córdova desembarca, se amista con los nativos y el 3 de junio de 1790 toma posesión de Alaska en nombre del Rey de España. El Imperio español alcanza así su máxima extensión histórica.
Al día siguiente llegan los rusos, y no solo Hidalgo los ahuyenta, sino que busca su base de operaciones, en la península de Kenai, y ante su vista iza de nuevo la enseña española, ratificando sus derechos soberanos sobre Alaska."

"Rusia pretendía desplazar a España de California y de toda la costa, como propuso el comisionado Rezanov al Zar: «todo el país puede convertirse en parte integral del imperio ruso». España frenó a Rusia, que de haber ocupado la ubérrima California no la hubiera abandonado, ni vendido como hizo con la gélida Alaska. Y por eso, *los Estados Unidos deben agradecer a España poseer hoy la soberanía sobre California*. "


----------



## El_Suave (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El dictador chino está cosechando lo sembrado. Hay varios vídeos de la propaganda proRusa que están usando en su país. Hablamos de otra mierda de régimen como el ruso que vive de apariencias y que fomenta la xenofobia
> 
> 
> A la gente aquí se le llena la boca cuando hablan de "propaganda occidental" pero les aconsejo que miren propaganda del gobierno chino y ruso para que vean el abismo que existe entre la información sesgada (porque evidentemente no es toda pura) que hay en occidente y la auténtica basura ideológica que lanzan estas dictaduras.
> ...



_*Ahora va lo difícil que sería ir cortando la dependencia de la teta de los bajos costes de producción de China igual que se quiere pasar de Rusia para energía.*_

Eso ha sido siempre la especialidad del imperio depredador anglo-occidental, lo que pasa es que cada vez es más difícil que les salga bien. Se resume en lo siguiente:

Pasar de Rusia para la energía = *pasar de pagar a Rusia por su energía* = tomar el control de Rusia para apropiarnos de su energía, probablemente troceando Rusia y poniendo al mando de los Reinos de Taifas resultantes a oligarcas mafiosos fácilmente controlables por occidente.

Pasar de China para la producción = *pasar de pagar a China por su producción* = los chinos van a seguir produciendo a bajo coste, para no verán ningún beneficio por ello, sino que el beneficio irá para el enriquecimiento de la oligarquía capitalista occidental.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (8 May 2022)

__





BILD: El "Fondo Climático" alemán fue gestionado por un directivo del Kremlin para generar una dependencia artificial con el gas ruso


https://t.me/BILD_Russian/624 El "Fondo Climático" alemán fue gestionado por un directivo del Kremlin Según BILD, el Fondo Climático de Mecklemburgo-Pomerania Occidental, financiado por Gazprom, se gestionó directamente desde Moscú. El fondo se creó para permitir a Nord Stream 2 AG eludir las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El dictador chino está cosechando lo sembrado. Hay varios vídeos de la propaganda proRusa que están usando en su país. Hablamos de otra mierda de régimen como el ruso que vive de apariencias y que fomenta la xenofobia
> 
> 
> A la gente aquí se le llena la boca cuando hablan de "propaganda occidental" pero les aconsejo que miren propaganda del gobierno chino y ruso para que vean el abismo que existe entre la información sesgada (porque evidentemente no es toda pura) que hay en occidente y la auténtica basura ideológica que lanzan estas dictaduras.
> ...



Es absolutamente cierto, en Occidente la información puede estar segada y de forma más o menos discreta dirigida, pero siempre existe la prensa alternativa y redes sociales. En Rusia y China eso es directamente delito. No hay comparación entre la "libertad de prensa" occidental con "la prensa de cámara" rusa o china, no hay comparación.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los chechenos lo pasan en grande. Es lo que tiene no tener miedo a la muerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



impresionante


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No se si sabrán que "connotaciones" tiene que una mujer en España vista una camiseta con la "Z" puesta, desde luego para nada es algo positivo.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente cierto, en Occidente la información puede estar segada y de forma más o menos discreta dirigida, pero siempre existe la prensa alternativa y redes sociales. En Rusia y China eso es directamente delito. No hay comparación entre la "libertad de prensa" occidental con "la prensa de cámara" rusa o china, no hay comparación.



No digas tonterías

Pero si twitter, youtube, google,..., está todo bajo control

Si no fuera or ello, muchas más personas se darían cuent de lo que ocurre en Ucrania en realidad


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se si sabrán que "connotaciones" tiene que una mujer en España vista una camiseta con la "Z" puesta, desde luego para nada es algo positivo.



Pensamineto único: "zeta mala"


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente cierto, en Occidente la información puede estar segada y de forma más o menos discreta dirigida, pero siempre existe la prensa alternativa y redes sociales. En Rusia y China eso es directamente delito. No hay comparación entre la "libertad de prensa" occidental con "la prensa de cámara" rusa o china, no hay comparación.



Pero usted vive en Rusia? Entonces que le importa la prensa rusa?


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente cierto, en Occidente la información puede estar segada y de forma más o menos discreta dirigida, pero siempre existe la prensa alternativa y redes sociales. En Rusia y China eso es directamente delito. No hay comparación entre la "libertad de prensa" occidental con "la prensa de cámara" rusa o china, no hay comparación.



Tú puedes ver RT?


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

los ucarnios se pegan ya entre ellos y se acusan de deserciones

mañana vais a flipar con las armas atomicas..


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en la noche del 8 de mayo:*

- Las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas destruyeron con misiles de alta precisión las armas y el equipo de Estados Unidos y de los países occidentales entregados a la estación ferroviaria de Sol;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron con armas de alta precisión 19 zonas en las que se concentraban hombres y equipos militares, destruyeron un cruce de las AFU y destruyeron seis depósitos de armas;

- Tres drones ucranianos y un avión Su-25 fueron derribados por los medios de defensa aérea rusos;

- Las fuerzas de misiles destruyeron el sistema SAM Osa-AKM cerca de Mykolaiv y la instalación MLRS Smerch cerca de Soledar;

- La aviación rusa atacó 54 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo militar durante el día, destruyendo hasta 380 soldados de las AFU;

- Las unidades de artillería rusas alcanzaron seis puntos de control, 28 unidades de artillería de las AFU en posiciones de tiro

t.me/boris_rozhin/47679
_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los ucarnios se pegan ya entre ellos y se acusan de deserciones
> 
> mañana vais a flipar con las armas atomicas..



No te flipes, que parece que vas cargado de vodka, que narices van a tirar nada nuclear


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El ABC junto con la La Razón son los dos periódicos españoles que más mienten sobre este conflicto



No deje usted El país , periódico financiado por fondos yankees.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Toma Portugal!!

Portugal proporcionará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas estadounidenses

El gobierno portugués ha aprobado un paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania

Incluye:

▪15 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas de oruga M113,
▪5 obuses M114
▪4 vehículos blindados Iveco M 40.12 WM/P.


----------



## Octubrista (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Auguró un segundo semestre en Europa con el ejército en las calles.



El problema llegará con el frío, y no porque el gas natural en realidad lo menos que se utiliza es para calefacción, se necesita para la industria.

Por octubre o noviembre, si se mantiene la situación actual (o empeora), y los precios se mantienen, la situación económica empeorará aún más.

Y si hay cierre de suministros, y/o subidas aún mayores de precios, llegarán el cese de actividades y el aumento de paro en Europa, y la pobreza.

En Asia y África ya hay líneas aéreas que suspenden vuelos por no poder pagar el combustible, como en Nigeria e Indonesia, veremos cosas sorprendentes.


----------



## Impresionante (8 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas reconstruyen parcialmente la red ferroviaria ucraniana destruida

Hace cinco días, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron la subestación de tracción de Volovets, que alimenta el ferrocarril en el cruce de Ucrania, Eslovaquia y Hungría.

▪ Hace dos días, la subestación volvió a funcionar. Se ha restablecido la tensión de red y el ferrocarril de corriente continua en Transcarpacia vuelve a estar operativo.

En este tramo hay un total de tres subestaciones de tracción, todas las cuales deben ser puestas fuera de servicio para que la línea se pare:
Subestación de Volovets - 48.712222, 23.193333
Subestación de ➖Skotarskoe - 48.730556, 23.268333
Subestación de Slawsko - 48.766667, 23.331944

▪Al mismo tiempo, se conoció la puesta en marcha del puente ferroviario Bucha - Irpen, que los propios ucranianos socavaron a finales de febrero.

Se ha puesto en marcha el tramo de vía única Korosten - Sarny - Kovel. No hay muchas estaciones, por lo que es difícil organizar el tráfico pesado en ella, aunque está bien como línea auxiliar para distribuir los flujos. Pero Korosten tiene una línea a Shepetivka vía Novograd-Volynsky: está electrificada y podría evitar fácilmente Kazatyn.

▪El puente cerca de Zatoka, en el distrito Belgorod-Dnistrovsky de la región de Odessa, sigue funcionando después de tres "calibraciones".

Estos tres acontecimientos demuestran mejor que nuestras otras palabras la necesidad de seguir trabajando sistemáticamente para inutilizar de forma permanente no sólo todas las instalaciones críticas de la red ferroviaria de Ucrania, sino también para socavar la capacidad de Ukrliznytsia de reconstruir estas instalaciones.

Porque si se elimina una estación punto por punto una vez a la semana, preservando la capacidad de reparación del enemigo, todo se restablecerá en un tiempo récord. También tendrán tiempo de lanzar una nueva línea desde Polonia.

Volvemos a publicar una lista de importantes instalaciones ferroviarias en Ucrania:
▪ Una lista de todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper
▪ Lista de puentes ferroviarios en el oeste de Ucrania
▪ Subestaciones de tracción: parte 1 y parte 2
▪ Subestaciones críticas en la frontera con Polonia
▪ Depósitos: lista 1 y lista 2
▪ Trenes de restauración

Mapa en alta resolución

#ferrocarriles #puentes #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/47678


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No deje usted El país , periódico financiado por fondos yankees.



En general todos, pero esos dos que digo son increíbles, que descaro al mentir


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema llegará con el frío, y no porque el gas natural en realidad lo menos que se utiliza es para calefacción, se necesita para la industria.
> 
> Por octubre o noviembre, si se mantiene la situación actual (o empeora), y los precios se mantienen, la situación económica empeorará aún más.
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que lleguemos a otoño y nos afectará a todos, incluso a los que cobran el sobre como bot-arate gaviotón...al tiempo


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digas tonterías
> 
> Pero si twitter, youtube, google,..., está todo bajo control
> 
> Si no fuera or ello, muchas más personas se darían cuent de lo que ocurre en Ucrania en realidad



¿Y quién que no esté minimamente informado no sabe lo que ocurre en Ucrania?.

Nación "artificial" de fronteras "difusas" sin trasnfondo histórico real. Sus fronteras fueron definidas principalmente durante la época soviética. Aun así Ucrania es una nación soberana y un país legalmente establecido y aceptado en la ONU.
Más de 30 años sin que la nación "se asiente" definitivamente. Se debate entre su "europeidad" y su alma rusa. La nación no ha abandonado los "vicios soviéticos" y tiene unas más que evidentes "lagunas democráticas". Finalmente parece que la balanza se inclina al lado euro-otánico.
Gobierno uniformizador que intenta "unificar culturalmente" a la nación mediante inmersión en lo ucraniano postergando lo ruso, al igual que hace Cataluña con lo español, eso si, aqui sin la violencia de allí.
Fomento de grupúsculos neofascistas en el lado ucraniano, bueno, más bien una empanada mental de ideología con simbología nazi absolutamente ridícula para un pueblo de raices eslavo que abduce a mucho descerebrado ucraniano, en el lado ruso se crean milicias prorusas sostenidas y financiadas por Rusia. En el caso ucraniano se presupone que el neofacismo no es la doctrina oficial, sino más bien una herramienta. En el lado ruso es una clara ingerencia y chantaje.
En Rusia gobierna un megalómano que va de estadista mundial pero en el fondo es un simple nacionalista e imperialista ruso, no le tiembla el pulso en ordenar una invasión que piensa que va a se run paseo militar, la cosa sale mal y deben recular.
Ucrania está lejos de ser un ejército competitivo, aunque estaba "en vías de", la organización es algo caótica. La respuesta del ejército ucraniano es digna, aunque con fallos de profesionalidad, la actitud rusa es de tratar al ejército como carne de cañon, tano propia como ajena.
Ucrania se mantiene en una guerra que no puede ganar a largo plazo mientras que Rusia se enfrasca en una guerra empantanada, la victoria militar solo puede ser "pírrica". Puesto que exterminar a todo hombre ucraniano es un objetivo diametralmente opuesto a las pretensiones originales. La OTAN hace lo que puede, subir más y más la factura de la invasión Rusa en Ucrania, en principio para que se le quiten las ganas de invadir otro país, aunque parece que en algún momento a algún funcionario vio posibilidades de victoria Ucraniana.
Mi conclusión (distinta de la tuya): Rusia agrede a Ucrania de manera gratuita y con contundencia. Su "rabieta" por no conseguir los objetivos iniciales la quiere transformar en robo de territorio. La sociedad rusa responde de forma fanática exactamente igual a la de una lobotomizada del III Reich.


----------



## EGO (8 May 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Franco si viviera sería amigo personal de Putin, como lo fue de strossner...vaya un cacao lleváis los CMpollas



*JAJAJAJAJJAJA*

¿De donde sale este mamarracho?


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura haber matado a 400 soldados rusos en 24 horas.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han asegurado este domingo en su balance diario que en las *últimas 24 horas han matado a 400* soldados rusos,* con lo que suman unos 25.500 los militares rusos muertos desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania*, el 24 de febrero, siempre según la versión de Kiev.



El Mundo.


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pensamineto único: "zeta mala"



En España la "Z" es el símbolo del "zorro" y la mujer que la lleva es la hembra del "zorro", o sea ...


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

Trampa = Federación de Rusia
Cebo = 404


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Otro nido de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas destrozado cerca de Sloviansk

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se han apoderado de los almacenes de Paok Ltd cerca de Slovyansk para albergar su equipo militar y el depósito de combustible y lubricantes - las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enteraron de esto y castigaron a los héroes esta mañana.

t.me/Soldierline/5823


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero usted vive en Rusia? Entonces que le importa la prensa rusa?



El belicismo y el adoctrinamiento sirve como herramienta para convercer al pueblo y justificar la guerra, incluso fomenta el apoyo a un ataque nuclear a occidente y cierto resentimiento de que eso es inevitable.

¿Acaso no le parece a usted este comportameinto, cuanto menos, "enfermizo"?


----------



## mazuste (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El ABC junto con la La Razón son los dos periódicos españoles que más mienten sobre este conflicto



Porque esos dineros son los que les mantienen a flote...Bisnes y tal y cual-


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Dudo mucho que lleguemos a otoño y nos afectará a todos, incluso a los que cobran el sobre como bot-arate gaviotón...al tiempo



Sobre todo el sobre que me ha dado tu PM-----cabo chusquero...


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ha destruido una base de mercenarios extranjeros en uno de los edificios del Hotel Grande Pettine en Odessa.

t.me/Soldierline/5828


----------



## ferrys (8 May 2022)

Les han pillado con el carrito los helados.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

*La Fuerza Aérea Rusa ha destruido armas y equipo militar de los EE. UU. y países occidentales, así como personal de las unidades de reserva de AFU, entregados en la estación de tren de Sol cerca de Soledar. - Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

 *


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

A más brutalidad en Ucrania, mayor miseria para el pueblo ruso. China espera cual buitre despellejar al cadáver.


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tú puedes ver RT?



Si claro, no se pueden poner puertas al campo:




Pero no por ver RT, Libertad Digital o El País me van a lobotomizar. RT es una herramienta gubernamental del Kremlin para fomentar los intereses de rusia a costa de "lo que haga falta". Incluido la difusión de "fake news".


----------



## ferrys (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El belicismo y el adoctrinamiento sirve como herramienta para convercer al pueblo y justificar la guerra, incluso fomenta el apoyo a un ataque nuclear a occidente y cierto resentimiento de que eso es inevitable.
> 
> ¿Acaso no le parece a usted este comportameinto, cuanto menos, "enfermizo"?



¿Acaso venden los rusos libertad y democracia? Los rusos pueden justificar lo que quieran y ¿a usted que le importa?. A usted y cualquiera que piense mínimamente le debería importar lo suyo y no creo que estemos para dar lecciones de superioridad moral.


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Me he puesto a revisar las cuñadeces de este vende humo.


Guillermo Pulido

@will_pulido
·
25 abr.

En respuesta a 
@will_pulido
Lo digo porque escuché que hace unos días (creo que el día 20) alguien dijo 80% a que en menos de un mes Rusia usaría sus nukes (en mi opinión no es tanto en el "corto plazo", pero depende de cómo se tuerza todo.... o no).


Guillermo Pulido

@will_pulido
·
11 abr.

El alcalde de Mariupol dice que han muerto más de 10.000 civiles.







Guillermo Pulido

@will_pulido
·
7 abr.

1/5 Hace varias semanas dije que de seguir la tendencia, Ucrania podría ganar la guerra. Rusia luego tuvo que abandonar territorio al norte y ha retrocedido en Nikolayev-Jersón. No obstante las próximas ofensivas rusas en el Donbás probablemente




Guillermo Pulido

@will_pulido
·
6 abr.

En respuesta a 
@warinhistory

@REjercitos
y 
@BaturrilloSUB
Son ineficaces en el 60% o más los misiles rusos, y además casi no tienen bombas aéreas de precisión. Además, en realidad no planearon nada parecido a una campaña aérea como lo decía Warden (que estuvo detrás de la de 1991 Irak) y defensas aéreas aún operativas.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




ucrania miente y no se para que...

rusia esta tirando al pato y destrozando cada noche 100 sitios militares y todas las.armas que europa paga y usa vende...

es ridiculo no rendirse al mayor pais del mundo... en este momento el.rublo.es la moneda mas fuerte en el mundo...

hasta el punto que esta semana el banco central ruso anunciara bajada de tipos de interes para evitar que la moneda se revalorice demasiado...


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*¿Realiza Ucrania una campaña de sabotaje en Rusia?*

Un incendio en un instituto de investigación *aeroespacial *en Tver, al noroeste de Moscú; la quema de una fábrica de *municiones *en Perm, más de 1.100 kilómetros al este; *y otros dos incendios de depósitos de petróleo *en Bryansk, cerca de Bielorrusia: ¿Coincidencias o señal de que ucranianos o sus partidarios están realizando sabotajes dentro de Rusia para castigar a Moscú por invadir su país?

Nadie se atribuye la responsabilidad de estos hechos, pero analistas dicen que al menos algunos de los incidentes, particularmente el de Bryansk, apuntan a un intento de Kiev de llevar la guerra a territorio de sus invasores.

En una publicación en Telegram, Mijailo Podoliak, asesor principal del presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha calificado los incendios de "intervención divina". "Grandes depósitos de combustible se queman periódicamente... por diferentes razones", escribió. "*El karma es algo cruel"*.

El Mundo


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> ¿Acaso venden los rusos libertad y democracia? Los rusos pueden justificar lo que quieran y ¿a usted que le importa?. A usted y cualquiera que piense mínimamente le debería importar lo suyo y no creo que estemos para dar lecciones de superioridad moral.



Nos impora y nos afecta que Rusia pretenda llegar con su "área de influencia" a Alemania y Austria. Nos importa y nos afecta el chantaje al que nos quiere someter mediante la fuerza y/o privación de recursos naturales para que nos atengamos a sus intereses. Nos importa y nos afecta que malmeta y siembre la discordia en problemas internos como se sabe que hizó en el "process". Claro que nos afecta, si dijera que es una guerra en Indochina, pues nos queda lejos, pero en Europa claro que nos afecta.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos impora y nos afecta que Rusia pretenda llegar con su "área de influencia" a Alemania y Austria. Nos importa y nos afecta el chantaje al que nos quiere someter mediante la fuerza y/o privación de recursos naturales para que nos atengamos a sus intereses. Nos importa y nos afecta que malmeta y siembre la discordia en problemas internos como se sabe que hizó en el "process". Claro que nos afecta, si dijera que es una guerra en Indochina, pues nos queda lejos, pero en Europa claro que nos afecta.




los recursos naturales son de ellos NO TUYOS !!!!


----------



## Sr Julian (8 May 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Las cerdas Gallegas, feministas y resto de basura progre tienen que estar llenos de bilis.
Lástima que este año va a ganar Ucrania.


----------



## Larsil (8 May 2022)

I i ele alarráuts a la rái a la re a lethesi esthala esi re esi tha o e si dede. Salieron unos rusos hablando por la tele de allí los presentadores, mucho sensacionalismo. Mucha esquizofrenia. Decían que era el demonio Zeleninski. Yo sigo opinando lo listu ye ceder el país sin que muera nadie pero seguir siendu cómo se era, tan dificil ye??


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (8 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema llegará con el frío, y no porque el gas natural en realidad lo menos que se utiliza es para calefacción, se necesita para la industria.
> 
> Por octubre o noviembre, si se mantiene la situación actual (o empeora), y los precios se mantienen, la situación económica empeorará aún más.
> 
> ...



En un contexto de población creciente y recursos limitados, en cierta forma, esta guerra lo único que hace es "adelantar" lo que de forma inevitable iba a ocurrir en unos años. Si no fuera porque no soy un conspiranoico terraplanista podría decir que junto con lo del covid es todo parte de la misma función.


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

En Crimea, los artesanos locales recrearon el tanque T-34 de hojalata y espuma plástica para el Día de la Victoria.

Los residentes locales compartieron imágenes con Readovka: los autores del diseño trabajaron día y noche para tener tiempo de entregar el tanque antes de las vacaciones. Todos los parámetros y dimensiones de la máquina legendaria se observan exactamente. Ahora, el tanque se transporta por las ciudades y pueblos de la península de Crimea para el deleite de los niños.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Fin de la cita...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos impora y nos afecta que Rusia pretenda llegar con su "área de influencia" a Alemania y Austria. Nos importa y nos afecta el chantaje al que nos quiere someter mediante la fuerza y/o *privación de recursos naturales* para que nos atengamos a sus intereses. Nos importa y nos afecta que malmeta *y siembre la discordia en problemas internos como se sabe que hizó en el "process*". Claro que nos afecta, si dijera que es una guerra en Indochina, pues nos queda lejos, pero en Europa claro que nos afecta.



1. La privación de recursos naturales nos la estamos haciendo nosotros mismos.

2. ¿¿Quién ha demostrado que influyó o sembró la discordia en problemas internos como el del process??.

Yo ya no me creo nada, a mi me lo tienen que demostrar.


----------



## raptors (8 May 2022)

> Dugin: un nuevo orden mundial surgirá con la victoria de la operación militar especial en Ucrania
> 
> 
> El filósofo y politólogo ruso Alexander Dugin considera que la operación especial rusa en Ucrania desafía el orden mundial unipolar y los resultados de la misma darán nacimiento a un nuevo orden mundial.
> ...


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

A la espera de confirmación de que son la misma persona.


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

‼☠Video del teléfono de los asesinados: los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prometieron "cortarles la cabeza a los kadyrovitas", pero fueron destruidos 

Los valientes derrotaron el bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.

En el video del teléfono de uno de los oficiales de la UAF asesinados, los militantes bailan, prometiendo "cortar las cabezas de los kadyrovitas", pero algo salió mal...

+18 , abstenerse sensibles


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 May 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Las cerdas Gallegas, feministas y resto de basura progre tienen que estar llenos de bilis.
> Lástima que este año va a ganar Ucrania.


----------



## El_Suave (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Justicia poética si en ese hotel de Odessa se alojaran los elementos británicos, si porque son británicos sin duda, responsables de los ataques a buques rusos en el Mar Negro, pues nada mejor que hacer justicia con un misil de ataque naval polivalente como es el P-800 Onyks, también conocido como BrahMos en India, antigua y principal colonia británica ahora independiente.


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

El ministro del Interior ucraniano, Viktor Andrusiv, dijo en un comentario al Canal 24 que el puente de Crimea será definitivamente destruido y que sólo es cuestión de tiempo

"Todavía no tenemos un arma de este tipo para esto. Más concretamente, sí, pero tenemos que acercarnos mucho más a la costa del Mar de Azov", dijo.

El puente de Crimea se mantiene y se mantendrá, respondió Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del líder de Crimea.

"Los dirigentes de Kiev no deberían discutir el puente, sino prepararse para emigrar a Europa o reconstruir Mariupol, y con sus propias manos", subrayó Kryuchkov.

Esto es exactamente lo que necesita la Federación Rusa para este propósito - para que un estado terrorista no se atreva a pensar siquiera en amenazar a Crimea o Donbass.

t.me/Soldierline/5831


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿*Y quién que no esté minimamente informado no sabe lo que ocurre en Ucrania*?.
> 
> Nación "artificial" de fronteras "difusas" sin trasnfondo histórico real. Sus fronteras fueron definidas principalmente durante la época soviética. Aun así Ucrania es una nación soberana y un país legalmente establecido y aceptado en la ONU.
> Más de 30 años sin que la nación "se asiente" definitivamente. Se debate entre su "europeidad" y su alma rusa. La nación no ha abandonado los "vicios soviéticos" y tiene unas más que evidentes "lagunas democráticas". *Finalmente parece que la balanza se inclina al lado euro-otánico.*



Lo dices como si fuera voluntad divina o algo así.   Te corrijo: un golpe de estado pagado por occidente inclina la balanza del lado euro-otánico. Infórmate bien.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Preguntando a rusos. Es Putin un criminal de guerra?


----------



## Harman (8 May 2022)

Un militar checheno con uniforme de combate acosa a las AFU en dirección a Sloviansk.

t.me/Soldierline/5830

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Excelente análisis, pero sobre lo que dice aquí hay que tener en cuenta que inmediatamente antes de la batalla del Ebro Franco ya estaba atacando Valencia y que esa ofensiva se interrumpió el 25 de Julio de 1938 cuando se supo que las fuerzas republicanas estaban cruzando el Ebro y atacando en dirección sur...., a partir de aquí Franco decidió sacar sus mejores fuerzas del sector de Valencia y enviarlas al Ebro.
> 
> El ataque sobre Valencia duró dos semanas, desde el 12 al 25 de Julio y fué detenido por los republicanos en la línea defensiva XYZ, que se construyó sobre las sierras que limitan las provincias de Valencia y Castellón...la línea se extendía por el interior hasta la provincia de Teruel por donde la intentaron flanquear las fuerzas nacionales del cuerpo de ejército de Varela al fracasar los ataques frontales.
> 
> El ataque decisivo se lo encargaron a la XII División de Asensio Cabanillas, que era una de las unidades de élite de los nacionales encargada de las rupturas, pero los rojos no sólo los frenaron en seco sino que incluso les contraatacaron ....ésta fué una de las acciones militares mas brillantes del ejercito republicano durante la GC pero los ejpertos progres del foro nunca hablan de ella, siempre se quedan en Guadalajara



@Sextus Flavius Lascivius porqué son ejpertos y no expertos


----------



## ferrys (8 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> 1. La privación de recursos naturales nos la estamos haciendo nosotros mismos.
> 
> 2. ¿¿Quién ha demostrado que influyó o sembró la discordia en problemas internos como el del process??.
> 
> Yo ya no me creo nada, a mi me lo tienen que demostrar.



El 11M también debió de ser Putin por lo visto.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

La gente tiene muy poca memoria y además bastante selectiva por lo que se ve, si occidente en 20 en Afganistán un puto país de follacabras en medio de las montañas se fueron casi llorando con el rabo entre las piernas. Que cojones espera hacer Putin en ucrania que es literalmente uno de los graneros del mundo. 
Lo único que va a sacar Rusia de Ucrania va ser sangre muerte y cajas de pino para los soldados con suerte. 
Los con menos suerte solo recibirán una cuneta en la que perderse hasta que dentro de 80 años alguien los encuentre.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Vladymyr Zelensky ha sido invitado a la cumbre del G7, - jefe de la oficina presidencial Andriy Yermak

"Puedo afirmar que la reunión dará lugar a una declaración general muy potente, que contendrá no sólo frases generales de apoyo al derecho de autodefensa de Ucrania, sino también un anuncio de acciones bastante concretas", añadió Yermak.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (8 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> La primera de ellas obligará a aquellos socios europeos que tengan otras fuentes de suministro de gas, como es el caso de España, a *compartirlo con otros* que se hayan visto afectados por el conflicto en Ucrania.



La deuda o las mascarillas y respiradores en la primavera de 2020 NO se mutualizan. El gas, "como es el caso de España", SÍ.

Lo llaman Unión Europea.


----------



## LIRDISM (8 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me he puesto a revisar las cuñadeces de este vende humo.
> 
> 
> Guillermo Pulido
> ...



Como van a sacrificar Izium con lo que costó conquistarla y por encima te permite tener un segundo frente, no es creíble.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me he puesto a revisar las cuñadeces de este vende humo.
> 
> 
> Guillermo Pulido
> ...



El gili se vende en su blog como " Doctorando Estudios Estratégicos y Disuasión Nuclear " jajaja


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 May 2022)

Insisto, las milicias proRusas se van a convertir en el ejercito de tierra con mejor armamento del mundo.

Municiones de la OTAN incautadas por separatistas rusos en Izyum


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Aquí sí hay buenos y malos. Hay unos que invaden, violan y masacran, y otros que, con sus miserias y contradicciones, se defienden en su tierra.


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tú puedes ver RT?



Hasta hace poco podía ver RT; ahora no. Hablo de días, mucho después de la operación desnazificación. Supongo que habrá algún algoritmo que censure lo que no interesa a los hdp que ya sabemos.


----------



## hartman (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Trudeau dice en Ucrania que Putin es "responsable de atroces crímenes de guerra"*
El primer ministro canadiense, *Justin Trudeau*, afirmó el domingo que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin es responsable de "crímenes de guerra", durante una visita a Ucrania en la que se reunió con el presidente Volodimir Zelenski.

"Está claro que Vladimir Putin es responsable de atroces crímenes de guerra", dijo Trudeau en una rueda de prensa con el líder ucraniano, asegurando que* "debe haber una rendición de cuentas"* y que él mismo fue "testigo directo de la brutalidad de la guerra ilegal de Rusia".


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (8 May 2022)

Odesa.


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es, por lo menos, la sexta vez que publicas el mismo video ....



 es un "genio" la cucaracha (firma).


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Los países del G7 se comprometen a dejar de importar petróleo ruso, según La Casa Blanca*
El G7 de los países más industrializados se "comprometió a *prohibir o eliminar* gradualmente las importaciones de petróleo ruso", dijo la Casa Blanca el domingo.

"Esto implicará un *duro golpe a principal la arteria de la economía* de(l presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin y le negará los ingresos que necesita para financiar su guerra", agregó en un comunicado, sin especificar qué compromisos asumieron los miembros del G7 (Francia, Alemania, Canadá, Italia, Japón, Gran Bretaña y EEUU).

Estados Unidos, que *no era un gran consumidor *de crudo ruso, ya prohibió su importación.


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


>



Mucha deficiencia, mucha crítica, blah, blah, pero es un diseño probado. En las guerras de verdad han demostrado más los superferolíticos tanques OTAN?


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## hartman (8 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mucha deficiencia, mucha crítica, blah, blah, pero es un diseño probado. En las guerras de verdad han demostrado más los superferolíticos tanques OTAN?



cierto los leopard 2 usados por turquia en siria saliron bastante mal parados tambien.
ademas los ucranianos usan t_72 tambien asi que tiene las mismas deficiencias que los rusos en esos tanques.


----------



## No al NOM (8 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Encuentran un lanzamisiles junto al cadáver de una mujer en un piso de Zaragoza



La confirmación de que las armas que mandan a Ucrania acaban vendidas en el mercado negro, los grupos islamistas tienen que estar comprando mucho material, quizás los políticos lo hacen sabiendo que acabarán en manos terroristas.

Objetivo? Vete a saber....pero pinta muy mal


----------



## Honkler (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ha destruido una base de mercenarios extranjeros en uno de los edificios del Hotel Grande Pettine en Odessa.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5828
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051679



Los tienen a todos localizados. No me gustaría ser tropa extranjera ahora mismo en el merdel ese


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente cierto, en Occidente la información puede estar segada y de forma más o menos discreta dirigida, pero siempre existe la prensa alternativa y redes sociales. En Rusia y China eso es directamente delito. No hay comparación entre la "libertad de prensa" occidental con "la prensa de cámara" rusa o china, no hay comparación.



Por favor, una sola cita en todo occidente de la reunion arria del consejo de seguridad de la ONU sobre los crimenes de guerra ucranianos del viernes.
Si la encuentras me la pasas por favor.


----------



## coscorron (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos impora y nos afecta que Rusia pretenda llegar con su "área de influencia" a Alemania y Austria. Nos importa y nos afecta el chantaje al que nos quiere someter mediante la fuerza y/o privación de recursos naturales para que nos atengamos a sus intereses. Nos importa y nos afecta que malmeta y siembre la discordia en problemas internos como se sabe que hizó en el "process". Claro que nos afecta, si dijera que es una guerra en Indochina, pues nos queda lejos, pero en Europa claro que nos afecta.



Lo que nos afecta es que Rusia después de treinta años ha vuelto a emerger como un país importante en la escena internacional ... No es rico pero tiene recursos naturales y militares importantes y con ellos puede provocar cambios no deseados en la política internacional. Rusia pudo cambiar lo que estaba destinado a ocurrir en Siria y ha fastidiado los planes a la "comunidad internacional" ... Ahora es una amenaza para nuestras políticas de hacer y deshacer el mundo a nuestro antojo (bueno al antojo de los EEUU) y no se puede tolerar. Pero esta bien que se diga que esta lucha no va de libertad ni de democracia ni de ucranianos, es una batalla más por la hegemonía internacional hegemonia que la UE y EEUU estan condenados a perder ... O sea, se trata de volver a aplastar a Rusia economica o politicamente para que deje de interponerse entre la OTAN y sus victimas.

Como ciudadanos occidentales aunque sea de la periferia y de los más arrastrados, nos interesa que nuestro bloque gane ?? Pues habrá que verlo. Esta claro que a algunos países saldran ganando pero esta por ver que todos ganemos y que España sea uno de ellos. Cuando me expliquen que ganará España en esta fiesta quizás y sólo quizás colgaré una bandera ucraniana en el balcon aunque será tapando la nariz con una pinza.


----------



## afiestas (8 May 2022)

Este Black Hawk de la US Navi lleva toda la santa tarde sobrevolando las agua cercanas a Baleares, curioso al menos ...










Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*El cantante Bono y The Edge visitan Bucha, Irpin y Borodyanka en el día de la Victoria.*
El cantante irlandés Bono, líder de la banda U2, visitó junto con el guitarrista The Edge este domingo las ciudades bombardeadas de Borodyanka e Irpin y la fosa común de Bucha, símbolo de las atrocidades que el Ejército ruso cometió durante su ocupación, en el día en que Ucrania celebra *por primera vez el 8 de mayo el día de la Victoria *contra el nazismo, que antes se conmemoraba el 9.

Justo un mes después de publicar su canción "Walk on Ukraine" dedicada a los ucranianos víctimas de la invasión rusa, Bono se dirigió a las zonas más afectadas por la invasión, según dijo, a petición del presidente Volodimir Zelenski, a quien verá después.

En la bombardeada Borodyanka, tras leer un poema junto a la estatua del poeta ucraniano Taras Shevchenko, expresó su confianza en que la gente joven de Rusia cambie y eche al presidente Putin.

Según explicó a los periodistas, el presidente Zelenski le pidió estar presente en el día de la Victoria contra el nazismo que Ucrania celebra por primera vez un día antes que Rusia y el resto de las exrepúblicas soviéticas.

"Los rusos llaman el día de la Victoria a mañana, y esto ha cambiado", remarcó Bono, que denunció además que la guerra en Ucrania es "la guerra de un solo hombre", en referencia a Putin.

También The Edge, el guitarrista de su banda, acudió con él a Borodyanka y denunció que los rusos atacan a los poetas. "Eso significa que tienen miedo del arte", aseguró a los periodistas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Esperando ansioso las declaraciones de nuestro Mariscal


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 May 2022)

Infanteria ucraniana liquidada en algun lugar del Donbass por los chechenos.

Hay un video tiktokero de los ucranianos del "antes" sacadas de uno de sus móviles. Las fotos del "después" ya son otro cantar.




t.me/RVvoenkor/11355?single


----------



## Discordante (8 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cierto los leopard 2 usados por turquia en siria saliron bastante mal parados tambien.
> ademas los ucranianos usan t_72 tambien asi que tiene las mismas deficiencias que los rusos en esos tanques.



Ahi hay cierta discusion porque en Afghanistan se comportaron mucho mejor, aunque eran versiones mas modernas y mejor entrendas y mantenidas que las Turcas.

Aun asi el problema del T-72 es que supuso la plantilla para el T-80 y T90 (algunos modelos) que heredaron ese problema (una simple perforacion en el cargador te revienta el tanque) y que Rusia no ha podido solucionar por falta de inversion.



afiestas dijo:


> Este Black Hawk de la US Navi lleva toda la santa tarde sobrevolando las agua cercanas a Baleares, curioso al menos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hostigando un submarino?


----------



## afiestas (8 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Hostigando un submarino?



Lo he pensado, creo que está volando desde al menos las 4 o 5 de esta tarde, desconozco su autonomía de vuelo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (8 May 2022)

El Barayktar, ''tecnología turca''.  Esto es como lo del submarino S-80, te pones a investigar un poco y todos los componentes esenciales son de fabricación americana.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (8 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Niño, me desorino con tus desvarios, en aquella época el dominio no era real, era solo sobre el mapa, Rusia tenia algunos fuertes en Alaska y España otros en California, eso si, sobre los mapas decian controlar milones de Kms2, como Francia con la Lousiana. Ni los españoles ni loos rusos se encontraron nunca, mucho menos se amenazaron con la guerra, ¿Tienes idea de la distancia a pie de Sacramento a Alaska?.



En barco se llega antes.

_"Posteriormente siguen rumbo oeste, descubriendo y tomando posesión de la Isla de Niebla (Isla Chirikof), islas de los Pilotos (Isla Shumagin) y la Isla de San Gonzalo (Isla Unimak) y llegando hasta la isla de Unalaska (parte del archipiélago de las Aleutianas), siendo ésta última la toma de posesión formal más al oeste que realiza España. En esta isla hay un importante establecimiento ruso, y en él les informan que hay ya fuerzas rusas de camino a Nootka para establecerse formalmente en esa isla, aunque era falsa esta información pues se trataba de in único barco, y sin otro cometido que la exploración. El día 18 de agosto inician por separado el viaje ambas naves por los continuos enfrentamientos entre sus capitanes, llegando por separado a San Blas, a finales de octubre el San Carlos, y en los últimos días de diciembre la fragata Princesa."

LA ALASKA ESPAÑOLA - Tras la última frontera (traslaultimafrontera.com) _


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Kiev y Moscú se acusan de nazismo de cara al aniversario del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*
Ucrania y Rusia se han acusado mutuamente de nazis en vísperas del aniversario del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, entre temores de que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, declare formalmente la guerra a Kiev durante el desfile militar del lunes en la Plaza Roja y provoque una escalada mayor del conflicto.

"Varias décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial la oscuridad retornó a Ucrania. En otra forma, bajo otros lemas, pero bajo el mismo objetivo. En Ucrania han hecho una sangrienta reconstrucción del nazismo", denunció hoy el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en un mensaje difundido en su cuenta de Telegram.

El mandatario ucraniano acusó al Kremlin de "imitar fanáticamente" al régimen nazi un día antes de que Moscú celebre por todo lo alto el 77 aniversario de la *victoria de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania de Hitler*.

Todo ello, en medio de temores de que Putin aproveche esta ocasión para dejar a un lado la retórica de "operación militar especial" con que Moscú denomina actualmente la contienda en Ucrania, y declare abiertamente la guerra, lo cual *cambiaría de modo radical* la situación en el frente de batalla.


----------



## coscorron (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Toma Portugal!!
> 
> Portugal proporcionará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas estadounidenses
> 
> ...



Los obuses M114 entraron en servicio en 1942 .... La próxima vez les van a enviar mosquetes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

alemania va a prohibir a la.OTAN participar activamentee n ucrania

alemania ya va viendo quien va a ganar...


esto se acaba


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 May 2022)

Inna Afinogenova deja RT (la rubia antihispanista y lazi) porque no apoya la guerra. NUTRICIÓN: amigos del PSOE bolivarianos rabiando en Twitter


Ahora RT tendrá que buscar a otra muñeca con la que engatusar a putincels y panchitos en el Departamento de destabilizar a España. Los putincels deberán buscar otro objetivo con el que autosatisfacerse, una buena candidata es Liu Siuvaya aunque en mi opinion esta por debajo del nivel, se le...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Este es el aspecto de la corbeta del Proyecto 1241 de la Armada ucraniana, enviada al fondo por su comportamiento descarado.
> 
> Ucrania tenía un total de dos barcos de este tipo; en consecuencia, les queda uno.
> 
> ...



Stanislav y Malyn, el primero fuera, el segundo próximamente también. esto es referente a lo de la isla de las Serpientes.


----------



## hartman (8 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mucha deficiencia, mucha crítica, blah, blah, pero es un diseño probado. En las guerras de verdad han demostrado más los superferolíticos tanques OTAN?



cierto los leopard 2 usados por turquia en siria saliron bastante mal parados tambien.
ademas los ucranianos usan t_72 tambien asi que tiene las misma


coscorron dijo:


> Los obuses M114 entraron en servicio en 1942 .... La próxima vez les van a enviar mosquetes.



los sharmans y los m-47 van de camino.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> alemania va a prohibir a la.OTAN participar activamentee n ucrania
> 
> alemania ya va viendo quien va a ganar...
> 
> ...



Mas info?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (8 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Inna Afinogenova deja RT (la rubia antihispanista y lazi) porque no apoya la guerra. NUTRICIÓN: amigos del PSOE bolivarianos rabiando en Twitter
> 
> 
> Ahora RT tendrá que buscar a otra muñeca con la que engatusar a putincels y panchitos en el Departamento de destabilizar a España. Los putincels deberán buscar otro objetivo con el que autosatisfacerse, una buena candidata es Liu Siuvaya aunque en mi opinion esta por debajo del nivel, se le...
> ...





*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## kraker (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los países del G7 se comprometen a dejar de importar petróleo ruso, según La Casa Blanca*
> El G7 de los países más industrializados se "comprometió a *prohibir o eliminar* gradualmente las importaciones de petróleo ruso", dijo la Casa Blanca el domingo.
> 
> "Esto implicará un *duro golpe a principal la arteria de la economía* de(l presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin y le negará los ingresos que necesita para financiar su guerra", agregó en un comunicado, sin especificar qué compromisos asumieron los miembros del G7 (Francia, Alemania, Canadá, Italia, Japón, Gran Bretaña y EEUU).
> ...



Mira te explico cómo funciona a partir de ahora. Europa no le compra petróleo a Rusia, se lo a comprar a otros países que le compran petróleo a Rusia. El resultado seguimos comprando petróleo ruso y además a un precio más caro ha que debemos pagar el transporte de petróleo que le compremos a otros países, y sus comisiones


----------



## amcxxl (8 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Mas info?





https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/olaf-scholz-tv-ansprache-krieg-ukraine-100.html


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos impora y nos afecta que Rusia pretenda llegar con su "área de influencia" a Alemania y Austria. Nos importa y nos afecta el chantaje al que nos quiere someter mediante la fuerza y/o privación de recursos naturales para que nos atengamos a sus intereses. Nos importa y nos afecta que malmeta y siembre la discordia en problemas internos como se sabe que hizó en el "process". Claro que nos afecta, si dijera que es una guerra en Indochina, pues nos queda lejos, pero en Europa claro que nos afecta.



Ya estuvo con su area de influencia en Alemania y Austria y no hubo guerra. Ahora somos nosotros los que nos hemos llegado a su area de influencia y si la hay.
No nos esta privando de recursos naturales (somos nosotros los que queremos prescindir de ellos) y no lo entiendo.
Del process no tengo información.
Cuando destrozamos Yugoslavia, y posteriormente Serbia había menos interes y desde luego menos medidas economicas. PD: A China por ayudar ligeramente a los Yugoslavos le bombardeamos la embajada. Rusia todavia no ha llegado a eso (y pruebas de nuestra ayuda tiene).


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*El "mal volvió" a Europa, dice Zelenski.*
El "mal volvió" a Europa, ha dicho este domingo el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, comparando la invasión rusa a la agresión de los países europeos por parte de la Alemania nazi, en un discurso de conmemoración de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

"Décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, *la oscuridad volvió a Ucrania*", ha señalado el mandatario en un video en blanco y negro difundido en las redes sociales.

*"El mal volvió, en un uniforme diferente, con diferentes eslóganes, pero con el mismo objetivo"*, ha advertido, intentando transformar la retórica "antinazi" del presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin* contra él.

El presidente ucraniano acusó a Moscú de llevar a cabo *"una sangrienta reconstitución del nazismo" *utilizando "sus ideas, acciones, palabras y símbolos" y repitiendo sus "atrocidades".


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 May 2022)

Aquí nuestro bravo Mariscal impasible ante una tormenta de agua, viento y granizo, cuadrándose ante la ofrenda a los soldados caídos.

¿Os imagináis a nuestro Pedro haciendo lo mismo?




Y aquí lo tenemos paseando en moto por la Crimea liberada siendo escoltado por los Lobos Nocturnos, la única MC de toda Rusia, puesto que si surge una segunda los revientan hasta que vuelven a quedar ellos solos.


----------



## Inkalus (8 May 2022)

Mientras el tio este y su elite se lo pasan de puta madre rodeandose de la farandula occidental, sus soldados revientan en los bunkeres en posiciones absurdas con las ordenes de no retirarse.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El "mal volvió" a Europa, dice Zelenski.*
> El "mal volvió" a Europa, ha dicho este domingo el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, comparando la invasión rusa a la agresión de los países europeos por parte de la Alemania nazi, en un discurso de conmemoración de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> "Décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, *la oscuridad volvió a Ucrania*", ha señalado el mandatario en un video en blanco y negro difundido en las redes sociales.
> ...


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Ay qué bueno...!


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

una periodista musical y ha salido mas.lejos del hotel.que el marsjpia

por cierto es mona


----------



## dedalo00 (8 May 2022)

*¿Pagar en rublos, en euros o no pagar? Así compra (o no) el gas ruso la UE*
En la Unión Europea existen varias posturas sobre cómo pagar (o no) el gas ruso, lo que está generando roces entre sus integrantes. En este video les contamos los detalles.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Un artículo interesante en El Confidencial, en abierto:

_EUROPEAN COUNCIL ON FOREIGN RELATIONS

La ideología que lleva al desastre: dentro de la mente geopolítica rusa

La propaganda rusa es uno de los pilares sobre los que se apoya la invasión de Ucrania. Presenta una historia deformada y exige a los países vecinos la sumisión total_

https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...-rusa_3420170/


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Mientras el tio este y su elite se lo pasan de puta madre rodeandose de la farandula occidental, sus soldados revientan en los bunkeres en posiciones absurdas con las ordenes de no retirarse.



Por otro lado preferiría estar en una trinchera que junto al subnormal de Bono.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La defensa de Valencia fue una acción brillante de Rojo, el mejor militar de la guerra.



Rojo aquí estuvo muy bien, no cayó en la trampa que le tendieron los nacionales con el ataque por Extremadura porque se dió cuenta que su objetivo principal era Valencia y metió ahí todo lo que le quedaba.

Tambien fué mérito de Miaja y Matallana, el primero empezó a organizar la defensa por su cuenta antes de recibir las órdenes de Rojo y Matallana diseñó en persona la línea XYZ....en mi opinión los mejores generales republicanos "sobre el terreno" fueron éstos dos (Miaja sobre todo porque tuvo mas responsabilidad y no cometió ningún error en toda la guerra). Rojo mas que un comandante sobre el terreno fué un excelente planificador y jefe de EM y tuvo ideas geniales como el plan P aunque el plan de ataque a Teruel en un mes de Diciembre no fué tan genial... pero quizas la culpa no fué suya.


----------



## ATDTn (8 May 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Mira te explico cómo funciona a partir de ahora. Europa no le compra petróleo a Rusia, se lo a comprar a otros países que le compran petróleo a Rusia. El resultado seguimos comprando petróleo ruso y además a un precio más caro ha que debemos pagar el transporte de petróleo que le compremos a otros países, y sus comisiones



Hay que explicarlo...
Creen que Rusia es un país enano tercermundista que se puede bloquear.
Se lo dicen y se lo creen.


----------



## España1 (8 May 2022)

vaya falta de cocidos la periodista


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Trudeau dice en Ucrania que Putin es "responsable de atroces crímenes de guerra"*
El primer ministro canadiense, *Justin Trudeau*, afirmó el domingo que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin es responsable de "crímenes de guerra", durante una visita a Ucrania en la que se reunió con el presidente Volodimir Zelenski.

"Está claro que Vladimir Putin es responsable de atroces crímenes de guerra", dijo Trudeau en una rueda de prensa con el líder ucraniano, asegurando que* "debe haber una rendición de cuentas"* y que él mismo fue "testigo directo de la brutalidad de la guerra ilegal de Rusia".


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

Azov: héroes de Ucrania o un trozo cortado ... ¿Por qué Kiev necesita Azov, pero solo como héroes muertos?

Los últimos civiles fueron evacuados de Azovstal, se completó la parte de negociación de la operación. La parte ucraniana también confirma que todos los civiles han sido evacuados. Este hecho es confirmado por Zelensky, Vereshchuk, y suspendido temporalmente del derecho a un cargo oficial, Arestovich.

Al mismo tiempo, están llegando llamadas de ayuda y evacuación inmediata de los comandantes de Azov y de los marines amigos. Pero a juzgar por el tono, los "héroes inmortales" ya aceptaron el hecho de que fueron dejados para el sacrificio, cancelados como un gasto.

Como ya explicó Readovka, Kiev no solo no esperaba "sacar" el color de los nacionalistas ucranianos del hogar de Mariupol, sino que los sacrificó deliberadamente.

Así, el grupo de Zelensky, por un lado, creó un nuevo mito sobre los héroes y, por otro lado, se deshizo de los competidores internos. En el contexto de las hostilidades en curso, nadie se olvidará de controlar la influencia y sus posiciones. Avakov y sus nacionalistas de bolsillo son uno de los centros de poder más poderosos, alternativa a las élites detrás del veterano KVN.

Es hora de que los “Héroes de la Patria” reflexionen sobre quién se beneficia con su muerte y si sería mejor terminar con la suerte de los títeres políticos rindiéndose. Después de todo, el precio de la participación en la actuación es la vida.


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Putin no está loco ,es un paranoico.


----------



## Arraki (8 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Este Black Hawk de la US Navi lleva toda la santa tarde sobrevolando las agua cercanas a Baleares, curioso al menos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta buscando gambas arroceras.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (8 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Mucha gente joven ahí que debería estar en el frente, no? Digo yo, vamos…


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.

Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.


----------



## crocodile (8 May 2022)

Z.O.V. Svodki milicia de Nueva Rusia (DNI, LC, Ucrania, Guerra):
"Militares de Ucrania Mariupol disparó y quemó la casa? Eso no puede ser!"

La hija de la heroína de una de mis historias dejó de comunicarse con su madre después de que ella dijo que el tiro militar de Ucrania de los tanques y vehículos blindados casa en Mariupol. No voy a mencionar la historia - al igual que las historias Tengo casi todos los de vídeo de Mariupol. Un hecho importante.

Piense en esto: la gente en el territorio de Ucrania no son capaces de creer en la historia de su madre, que transmite lo que experimentó y vi con mis propios ojos! Pues esta es la manera de ser nublada cerebro!

Y tal vez este es el punto: no puede dejar de darse cuenta de que la madre está diciendo la verdad? Pero su cerebro no es capaz de aceptar esta verdad. Aquí la conciencia y da una reacción histérica.

El resultado: una hija en la parte ucraniana detuvo a conversar con su madre en Mariupol. Si ves en los próximos días, la heroína de su historia - asegúrese de disculparse con ella. Pero ni ella ni yo - no podíamos hacer otra cosa. Después de todo, acabamos de decir la verdad ...

Andrew Guselnikov

! ️Fighting se ha intensificado en las direcciones de Donetsk y Tauride, - Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

El ejército ruso se rompe a través de las fronteras administrativas de las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están destruyendo la infraestructura campo de aviación con el fin de privar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de apoyo aéreo en la zona del Mar Negro y en el Donbass.

Rusia ha reforzado sus tropas en la dirección Jarkov, hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no llevó a cabo operaciones ofensivas activos. Centrándose en los principales esfuerzos que contiene las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como el fortalecimiento de la agrupación a expensas de las unidades de la región militar occidental.


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> una periodista musical y ha salido mas.lejos del hotel.que el marsjpia
> 
> por cierto es mona



Tengo todos los discos de U2 que a partir de ahora van al cajón del olvido.


----------



## agarcime (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/politik/olaf-scholz-tv-ansprache-krieg-ukraine-100.html



Llega tarde.

La OTAN ya está con guerra con Rusia. Sino que narices hace mandando armamento a un país que no es OTAN? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (8 May 2022)

Alguien puede decirme como ignorar al Re.jon...que no vea más sus comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme como ignorar al Re.jon...que no vea más sus comentarios. Gracias.



No me caerá esa breva joio


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



Los ucros están siendo en general muy valientes y heroicos. La pena es que no sean más que carne de cañón para USA/Zelensky. Esta guerra se podría haber evitado con concesiones políticas no muy allá. Un día de estos se van a despertar los ucranianos sabiendo que la mayoría de sus soldados han muerto para nada.


----------



## piru (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



¿Picaresca rusky?

A la vista de videos como este, se me ocurre que puede ser una emboscada rusa. Aquí se ha dicho que las fortificaciones ukras solo se pueden conquistar a base de prolongado machaque artillero, pero si los ruskys se retiran, en una zona previamente seleccionada, animan a los ukras a salir detrás de ellos para apuntarse el tanto de un contraataque victorioso que la propaganda occidental aireará. Pero una vez que están en el sitio que interesa, los ruskys paran y contratacan, esta vez de verdad, y los ukras sorprendidos, a los que Farlopensky amenaza con fusilar si retroceden, se ven obligados a cavar trincheras de emergencia que nada tienen que ver con las sólidas fortificaciones en las que estaban. Trincheras que son fácilmente planchadas por la mejor artillería del mundo. Después la infantería no tiene más que acercarse a unas trincheras poco profundas y llenas de cadáveres a levantar acta de la masacre.

En el video se ve un terreno llano recién cultivado y con las rodadas recientes de la cabalgada de los carros rusos. Una carnicería


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*"Los países de la OTAN serían destruidos en media hora": la amenaza de un alto cargo ruso*

Desde que el pasado 24 de febrero Rusia invadiera Ucrania y la sociedad occidental mostrara su indignación, el régimen de Vladimir Putin no ha dejado de deslizar mensajes amenazantes sobre una eventual guerra nuclear entre potencias.

Ahora, es un alto cargo, Dmitry Rogozin, el que ha retomado la dialéctica amenazante. Rogozin es director de Roscosmos, la agencia espacial rusa, y en declaraciones recogidas por el Daily Mail dijo: "La OTAN está librando una guerra contra nosotros".

Rogozin fue más allá y añadió: "En una guerra nuclear, los países de la OTAN serán destruidos por nosotros en media hora". Eso sí, Rogozin, que fue embajador ruso ante la OTAN, agregó: "Pero no debemos permitirlo, porque las consecuencias del intercambio de ataques nucleares afectarán el estado de nuestra Tierra".

"Por lo tanto, tendremos que derrotar a este enemigo económica y militarmente más poderoso con medios armados convencionales. "Tal victoria es posible con la plena solidaridad de todo el país con el ejército, la movilización de la economía estatal", dijo Rogozin, justo en la víspera de las celebraciones en Moscú del Día de la Victoria.

Los expertos temen que Vladimir Putin aproveche su discurso tras el desfile militar para hacer un llamamiento a la 'guerra total' en Ucrania, ante lo exiguo de sus logros militares dos meses largos de invasión.

"Esta es una guerra por la verdad, y el derecho de Rusia a existir como un estado único e independiente. La existencia misma de una Ucrania separada de Rusia inevitablemente la convertirá en anti-Rusia y en un trampolín de Occidente para la agresión contra nuestro pueblo. Es por eso que lo que llamamos Operación Militar Especial va mucho más allá de su significado y geografía originales", dijo el político.

Sin embargo, al contrario de lo que ha dicho Putin hasta ahora, Rogozin no cree que los enemigos de Rusia sean los nazis, sino que insiste en que es la OTAN: "Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania son carne de cañón prescindible para la OTAN. Solo son operadores entrenados por instructores de la OTAN que presionan las palancas y los botones de las armas de la OTAN".

"Estamos liberando a Ucrania de la ocupación de la OTAN y alejando al peor enemigo de nuestras fronteras occidentales", concluyó Rogozin.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...to-cargo-ruso/


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sobre todo el sobre que me ha dado tu PM-----cabo chusquero...



Te vuelvo a repetir que cuides tu vocabulario que cuca no admite esas vulgaridades en génova 13


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Putin exhibe el misil de 50 toneladas que puede alcanzar cualquier objetivo en Europa*

Vladimir Putin ha emitido una nueva amenaza para Occidente, aunque de manera algo más sutil: lució algunas de sus armas más mortíferas durante los ensayos para un desfile militar anual que conmemora, cada 9 de mayo, la victoria soviética ante los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

El misil balístico termonuclear RS-24 Yars desfiló ante miles guardias armados en un camión de 16 ruedas el sábado, como parte de un ensayo para el desfile del Día de la Victoria de Rusia el lunes.

Los expertos creen que el misil, que tiene un peso de casi 50 toneladas, puede transportar hasta diez ojivas nucleares, según recoge el rotativo británico The Mirror.

Este arma intercontinental puede viajar hasta 24.500 km/h y es capaz de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 12.000 km, lo que significa que podría alcanzar cualquier capital europea en cuestión de minutos.

Los expertos creen que las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria, que marcan el 77º aniversario de la victoria de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania nazi, podrían usarse para tratar de reactivar la invasión de Ucrania, estancada desde su inicio el pasado mes de febrero.

El misil mostrado en público es un recordatorio del poderío bélico de Rusia, al tiempo que Putin muestra lo que su arsenal es capaz de hacer, en lo que algunos creen como el preludio de una declaración de guerra total contra Ucrania.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...jetivo-europa/


----------



## Aurkitu (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> una periodista musical y ha salido mas.lejos del hotel.que el marsjpia
> 
> por cierto es mona



Será mona pero repite, y da por fehacientes, las mismas incertidumbres que el resto. Como no podía ser de otro modo.


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

Eso es de cobardes BOT-payaso GILIPOLLAS....


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

Lo dudo, él entra aquí por la soldada y no me refiero a la mujera del soldado....


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*'Hackers' ucranianos paralizan la industria del vodka en Rusia*

Este lunes se celebra en Rusia una de las fiestas más importantes, el Día de la Victoria, en el que se conmemora la victoria de la URSS ante los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero desde Ucrania la quieren aguar.

Hackers ucranianos aseguran haber golpeado al sector del vodka en el país vecino en un día en el que esta bebida se iba a consumir en grandes cantidades para celebrar la efeméride.

Según The Mirror, los piratas informáticos han atacado al sistema de Internet, administrado por el Kremlin, que controla el suministro de vodka a fábricas y tiendas en toda Rusia.

Este medio cita al rotativo ruso Vedomosti, que ha publicado que las fábricas del país no pueden recibir suministros de alcohol ni transportarlo posteriormente a las tiendas.

Los propios hackers difundieron sus hazañas por Telegram: "¡Los medios rusos informan sobre nuestro progreso!", dijeron los informáticos, según recoge el Mirror en la misma información.

"También mencionaron que las interrupciones prolongadas conducirían a la suspensión de las operaciones y, por lo tanto, darían como resultado una disminución de los ingresos para el presupuesto del país agresor. ¡Eso suena como una buena razón para seguir adelante!", escribieron.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...a-vodka-rusia/


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (8 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



Respeto ninguno, la mayoría hablan ruso y sus abuelos pelearon contra aquellos que ahora les mandan a morir, karma del bueno


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo dudo, él entra aquí por la soldada y no me refiero a la mujera del soldado....



vaya 2....el cabo chusquero y el pifiao....que no son mas tontorrones porque el dia no tiene mas horas


----------



## capitán almeida (8 May 2022)

venga gaviotón vete a dormir que ya has echado hoy las hora suficientes, ficha y pa la cama


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Rojo aquí estuvo muy bien, no cayó en la trampa que le tendieron los nacionales con el ataque por Extremadura porque se dió cuenta que su objetivo principal era Valencia y metió ahí todo lo que le quedaba.
> 
> Tambien fué mérito de Miaja y Matallana, el primero empezó a organizar la defensa por su cuenta antes de recibir las órdenes de Rojo y Matallana diseñó en persona la línea XYZ....en mi opinión los mejores generales republicanos "sobre el terreno" fueron éstos dos (Miaja sobre todo porque tuvo mas responsabilidad y no cometió ningún error en toda la guerra). Rojo mas que un comandante sobre el terreno fué un excelente planificador y jefe de EM y tuvo ideas geniales como el plan P aunque el plan de ataque a Teruel en un mes de Diciembre no fué tan genial... pero quizas la culpa no fué suya.



Por supuesto, estuvo siempre muy limitado por las decisiones políticas.
Miaja se llevó el mérito de la defensa de Madrid y vivió un poco de las rentas, si bien fue un buen militar y honrado.


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



Es horroroso. Zelenski es un criminal y ojalá pague por todo esto.


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La confirmación de que las armas que mandan a Ucrania acaban vendidas en el mercado negro, los grupos islamistas tienen que estar comprando mucho material, quizás los políticos lo hacen sabiendo que acabarán en manos terroristas.
> 
> Objetivo? Vete a saber....pero pinta muy mal



Muchas de esas armas ya están en el Próximo Oriente.


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

*A menos de dos horas de la festividad de mañana, 
en homenaje a los que hace 77 años lo hicieron posible.*

Emotivo reconocimiento del ejército ruso a un veterano.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Respeto ninguno, la mayoría hablan ruso y sus abuelos pelearon contra aquellos que ahora les mandan a morir, karma del bueno



Es cristiano respetar a los caídos, todo lo demás es masoneria o bolchevismo. Esos soldados cumplieron con su deber, no estaban detrás de civiles escondidos en ciudades, estaban en una trinchera en medio del campo dando la cara. Han muerto como valientes, es justo y humano reconocer su sacrificio.


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Más curiosa la versión tocada por Bielorrusa Tatyana Ryzhkova (vaya cuarteto que me lleva )


----------



## Roedr (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es cristiano respetar a los caídos, todo lo demás es masoneria o bolchevismo. Esos soldados cumplieron con su deber, no estaban detrás de civiles escondidos en ciudades, estaban en una trinchera en medio del campo dando la cara. Han muerto como valientes, es justo y humano reconocer su sacrificio.



Exactamente.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Respeto ninguno, la mayoría hablan ruso y sus abuelos pelearon contra aquellos que ahora les mandan a morir, karma del bueno




rusia comienza a sacar imagenes ... menuda paliza les estan dando a los ukros

me parece que el ejercito ukro se va a rendir en masa muy pronto...


----------



## lapetus (8 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El "mal volvió" a Europa, dice Zelenski.*
> El "mal volvió" a Europa, ha dicho este domingo el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, comparando la invasión rusa a la agresión de los países europeos por parte de la Alemania nazi, en un discurso de conmemoración de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> "Décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, *la oscuridad volvió a Ucrania*", ha señalado el mandatario en un video en blanco y negro difundido en las redes sociales.
> ...



¿Ya están renegando del banderismo? Este se cepilló 15k judíos y por el estilo de polacos.


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

Mercenaria a sueldo


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es cristiano respetar a los caídos, todo lo demás es masoneria o bolchevismo. Esos soldados cumplieron con su deber, no estaban detrás de civiles escondidos en ciudades, estaban en una trinchera en medio del campo dando la cara. Han muerto como valientes, es justo y humano reconocer su sacrificio.



Y los rusos, como son humanos y soldados, les darán un entierro digno, y no como el criminal régimen de Kiev que les deja abandonados como pasto de perros y cuervos. Así están tapando la terrible pérdida vidas a su población y a la borregada europea que está (estamos) pagando este sinsentido.


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.




Segundo 0:06, ¿pueden ser C-90?


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



Han dado la vida cumpliendo su deber. Eso es honorable y loable en cualquier parte para cualquiera. Sea enemigo o no.


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



Han dado la vida cumpliendo su deber. Eso es honorable y loable en cualquier parte para cualquiera. Sea enemigo o no.


----------



## NPI (8 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme como ignorar al Re.jon...que no vea más sus comentarios. Gracias.



@damnun_infectum


----------



## Iskra (8 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Hasta hace poco podía ver RT; ahora no. Hablo de días, mucho después de la operación desnazificación. Supongo que habrá algún algoritmo que censure lo que no interesa a los hdp que ya sabemos.



Lo tiene muy fácil








RT


Freedom over censorship, truth over narrative. We broadcast on TV in over 100 countries & had more than 10 billion video views on all platforms last year. Follow us on Facebook: https://www.facebook...




odysee.com




O con un vpn. Se lo pongo fácil. Bájese Opera, va a los ajustes y activa el vpn, que ya viene con uno (aunque sin activar).
El foro da un poco de pena entre fueras de tiesto,magufeos, casquería, mensajes de guardería, bulos (que se dan como ciertos y luego no se desmienten) o mensajes repetidos (muchas veces) lo que indica que (salvo lógicos despistes) hay gente que parece que les preocupa más publicar lo que sea que leer a los demás. 
Con respecto a las opiniones, pues cada uno tiene la suya con educación y argumentos son todas respetables, porque en las guerras, entre desinformación y propaganda (lógica entre las partes pero no entre "neutrales") es casi imposible saber nada a ciencia cierta.
Feliz día de la victoria a las gentes de bien y a los fascistas ya saben lo que les espera:repetir.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 May 2022)

El arma decisiva resulta que no era tan decisiva


----------



## Honkler (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Han muerto en las trincheras, se pueden ver las armas en posición rodeadas de cartuchos vacíos, murieron peleando.
> 
> Mis respetos a esos hombres valientes.



La verdad es que dan lástima, carne de cañón para mayor gloria del payaso y sus amos.


----------



## pgas (8 May 2022)

*Drones ucranianos humillan las defensas aéreas rusas en la Isla de las Serpientes
La armada rusa no está teniendo una buena guerra.*

Antiimperio hace 21 horas






El 25 de abril, un avión de carga militar despegó de Turquía y aterrizó en el este de Polonia. Poco después, los ucranianos comenzaron a volar drones TB2 nuevamente.
Los drones recibidos por el ejército ucraniano no lograron mucho. Varios fueron derribados tratando de penetrar en Rusia propiamente dicha.



*Los drones entregados a la armada ucraniana, por otro lado, organizaron todo el espectáculo. *
Primero, el 2 de mayo, atacaron dos lanchas patrulleras rusas cerca de la Isla de las Serpientes. Estos barcos tienen una tripulación de 3.



Al día siguiente, golpearon un sistema antiaéreo Osa en Snake Island, lo que provocó que se apagara.
También destruyeron un sistema antiaéreo Shilka dos horas después en la misma isla.
Osa y Shilka están equipados con radares. Osa dispara misiles, mientras que Shilka dispara cañones automáticos de 23 mm. Se supone que ambos pueden manejar drones.





Esta fue solo la introducción.
El 6 de mayo, los drones ucranianos visitaron nuevamente la Isla de las Serpientes y destruyeron el sistema antiaéreo Tor, aún más capaz.



Al día siguiente, destruyeron una nave de desembarco de clase Serna justo cuando estaba entregando otro sistema Tor, antes de pasar a los edificios de destino.



Se podría decir que la Armada de Ucrania destruyó bastante bien la Isla de las Serpientes. *Se perdieron 3 barcos y 4 sistemas antiaéreos, incluidos 3 de los cuales se desplegaron. *Particularmente vergonzoso es este último ya que se supone que todos estos sistemas pueden manejar Bayraktars.
Aparentemente, las cosas están tan mal que *los rusos ahora tienen que recurrir a patrullas de aviones de combate Su-27* para asegurarse de mantener alejados a los drones ucranianos.









Serna-class

Trad Goo


bueno, más vale que pongan pilas nuevas a las AD 


***********





de qué chantaje hablas, pedazo mamón, si el boicot al south stream y al north stream 2 es una orden del imperio yonki a sus monaguillos


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2022)

Lo importante es ver quién firma la noticia...y desde donde.
Ya no es Xavier Colás, el cuál está en París.

Es otro becario, probablemente desde Madrid, porque de hacerlo desde Rusia, el FSB ya le habría detenido.


----------



## raptors (8 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Con la URSS todo eran dictaduras y lo siguen siendo




*El empinado adoctrinado* del _"Mongolo471"_ hablando de dictaduras... jaja


----------



## Magick (8 May 2022)

Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.


----------



## Honkler (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



Empiezan a reconocer lo inevitable.


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



Pues que saquen la bandera blanca y salven muchas vidas


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Más curiosa la versión tocada por Bielorrusa Tatyana Ryzhkova (vaya cuarteto que me lleva )



Perdón, pero ya que va de Piazzolla, no puedo resistirme a esta maravilla: Oblivion.


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.




Gracias por ver lo obvio


----------



## Trajanillo (8 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Pues que saquen la bandera blanca y salven muchas vidas



Ahora es cuando van a dejar a su suerte a Ucrania ya les han vendido todo lo antiguo


----------



## pirivi-parava (8 May 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Mira te explico cómo funciona a partir de ahora. Europa no le compra petróleo a Rusia, se lo a comprar a otros países que le compran petróleo a Rusia. El resultado seguimos comprando petróleo ruso y además a un precio más caro ha que debemos pagar el transporte de petróleo que le compremos a otros países, y sus comisiones



ahí le has dao


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



por el empaque decimononico del jotel seguramente le habran pillado cagando allí a @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## ussser (8 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante de Vostok, Oleksandr Khodakovskyy, mostró imágenes de nacionalistas ucranianos preparando otro sabotaje en Azovstal contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas
> 
> "Mientras nosotros hacemos gala de humanismo, el enemigo aprovecha el momento para minar los pasajes. Entonces, cuando vuelvan a llorar por nuestra traición, como ayer, cuando se los cargaron con un ptur, entenderán por qué lo hacemos", escribió.
> 
> ...



El ejército ucraniano se está cubriendo de gloria.


----------



## jimmyjump (8 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> vaya falta de cocidos la periodista



Melafo


----------



## Atalaya (8 May 2022)

Amigo PGAS, en lo de la isla de Las Serpientes has tragado la trola hasta la boya como decimos aquí, fue un intento de ocupación por parte de Ucrania que fracasó, perdieron dos helicópteros, dos aviones y una lancha patrullera, ya está muy explicado en este hilo.


----------



## pemebe (8 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *Lo que deberian haber hecho y no hicieron.*

Kateryna Tyshchenko - Domingo, 8 de mayo de 2022, 21:59

Denys Prokopenko, Comandante del Regimiento Azov, cree que las fuerzas ucranianas deberían haber intentado detener más activamente a las tropas rusas cuando avanzaban desde la Crimea ocupada por Rusia cerca de Henichesk [una ciudad portuaria en el Mar de Azov en la región de Kherson]. Según Prokopenko, esto habría cambiado la trayectoria de la lucha por Mariupol.

Fuente: Denys Prokopenko, entrevista con Ukrainska Pravda

Cita de Prokopenko: "Si las fuerzas situadas allí [en la frontera entre Crimea y Ucrania] hubieran mantenido la defensa más firme, hubieran hecho todo lo posible para resistir el avance del enemigo, no habrian dejado que las tropas enemigas entraran en las ciudades [ucranianas], todo habría sido diferente ahora.

El caso es que el enemigo debería haber sido destruido en el cuello de tierra que une Crimea con el resto de Ucrania, cerca de Henichesk. La capacidad de maniobra del enemigo habría sido limitada allí y sólo habría tenido una forma de avanzar. Teniendo en cuenta el terreno, el enemigo se habría encontrado con un cuello de botella.

Desde el punto de vista táctico, ese era el lugar más propicio para infligir daños a las tropas enemigas, a fin de obstaculizar su avance y destruirlas. Las tropas enemigas deberían haber sido destruidas allí, durante su avance desde Crimea. Y por alguna razón, esto no se hizo".

Cita de Prokopenko: "Si Henichesk, Melitopol y Berdiansk, y otras ciudades [en la ruta de los rusos desde Crimea a Mariupol] mantuvieran su defensa y lucharan contra el enemigo con la misma firmeza [que los defensores de Mariupol], el enemigo habría tardado mucho más de 4 días en llegar desde Crimea a Mariupol.

Como no fue así, nos encontramos rodeados. Porque en realidad el enemigo recorrió una distancia bastante considerable sin encontrar mucha resistencia. Las tropas rusas marcharon desde Crimea sin ningún combate importante en su camino y se encontraron en las afueras del oeste de Mariupol."

El comandante del Regimiento Azov también dijo que las acciones de la 36ª Brigada de Marines "son difíciles de entender".

"En primer lugar, un batallón se rindió, ya el 4 de abril. Como resultado, perdimos la única conexión que teníamos entre Azov y la 36ª Brigada. Luego, inesperadamente, el comandante de la 36ª Brigada decidió, sin avisar a nadie, abrirse paso en una dirección que no estaba acordada de antemano, y así perdió a mucha de su gente. Asimismo, muchas personas fueron abandonadas a su suerte y acabaron como prisioneros rusos... Estas acciones descoordinadas emprendidas repentinamente por la 36ª Brigada tuvieron consecuencias catastróficas, que ya no podemos revertir", señaló Prokopenko.

Prokopenko añadió que casi 1.000 marines acabaron como prisioneros de guerra rusos.

El 8 de mayo, Illia Samoilenko, oficial de inteligencia, dijo que Volodymyr Baraniuk, comandante de la 36ª Brigada de Marines, decidió huir de la sitiada Mariupol con su personal, tanques y municiones.

Los medios de comunicación rusos ya han compartido imágenes de Baraniuk en cautividad.


----------



## vettonio (8 May 2022)

*Donde hay veteranos, también hay veteranas.*

Atentos a la puesta en escena y al atrezzo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Era yo el que preguntaba.
> ¿Alguna idea sobre cómo conseguir uno?



En OZON.ru, el amazon ruso, tienes de todo. Eso sí, no envía fuera de Rusia


----------



## Von Rudel (8 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Tengo todos los discos de U2 que a partir de ahora van al cajón del olvido.




Bono es como el cura putero. Todos los días dando lecciones de moral y que se tiene que ayudar al projimo pero despues su fortuna se va a donde pague menos impuestos.


La moral de los patriotas de lo de los de mas.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (8 May 2022)

Lo de disparar así en general, haciendo muchos aspavientos…


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (8 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> vaya falta de cocidos la periodista



Mejor a falta de cocidos que harta de ellos.


----------



## ccartech (8 May 2022)

Combates en el área de Voevodovka (un pueblo entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk).


----------



## Deitano (8 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> La vida de Julian Assange estas describiendo. Pero me parece que no esta en China.



Assange no dice una verdad ni por error.

Se posicionó en su momento, con sus mentiras, a favor del separatismo catalán. Merece la cárcel y lo que le caiga. Ahí se joda.


----------



## pepinox (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



Traducción: Rusia está aplastando al ejército ucraniano.

No se podía de saber.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2022)

Crece la expectación aquí en Moscú sobre lo que dirá mañana Putin.
Aquí los rusos comentan que tal vez declare la guerra a Ucrania, para así impedir que Usa se meta en el Oeste de Ucrania, con Polonia.

Yo era de la opinión de que nada iba a anunciarse, pero si hay expectación por aquí, lo mismo acaba ocurriendo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Cristina López Schlichting , hija de puta...otra marioneta más que da por sentado que Putin está perdiendo o que no va ganando ...repitiendo cual cotorra lo que les ordenan.
> 
> Va ganando Ucrania, y sobre todo la OTAN y la UE, tócate los cojones.
> 
> Esto es lo que me revienta del asunto, que me la suda Rusia, pero me da asco vivir en medio de manipuladores , falsos, mentirosos, woke, marionetas del NWO, que ahora defienden literalmente a NAZIS...



Es judía y sionista.
Por tanto amiga de los nazis y ucranianos.
Ninguna novedad.


----------



## pgas (8 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Amigo PGAS, en lo de la isla de Las Serpientes has tragado la trola hasta la boya como decimos aquí, fue un intento de ocupación por parte de Ucrania que fracasó, perdieron dos helicópteros, dos aviones y una lancha patrullera, ya está muy explicado en este hilo.




perdona si traigo la versión ukra pero una cosa no quita la otra, quicir es difícil de creer que no hubiera pérdidas también en el lado ruso, o vamos a creer que el general burbujo es el árbitro de la guerre??


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 May 2022)

Montan un circo y les crecen los enanos


Cuando las cosas pueden ir mal, iran mal. Pobres Ucras, no se merecían esto.




www.burbuja.info






*Bono, de U2, da un concierto por sorpresa en el metro de Kiev | EL PAÍS*




EUROPIA dijo:


> Cuando las cosas pueden ir mal, iran mal.
> Pobres Ucras, no se merecían esto.






YO TE PONGO LA GUINDA DE LA RUINA DE LA POBRE UCRAÑA 



*Mundo*
*Justin Trudeau llega inesperadamente a Ucrania*
*




*
domingo, 8 de mayo de 2022 - 2:37 p.m. Por Agencia EFE
Justin Trudeau.

*La primera dama Jill Biden visita de sorpresa a Ucrania:






“Quería venir el Día de las Madres”*


Trudeau recorrió varios puntos de esa localidad acompañado de su alcalde, *Oleksandr Markushin*, de acuerdo con el portal ucraniano Ukrinfrom.
*La visita del líder canadiense se produce coincidiendo con la cita virtual de los líderes del G7, que tendrá lugar esta tarde y en la que se prevé la intervención del presidente ucraniano, **Volodymyr Zelensky.*
La cumbre telemática de las grandes potencias -Estados Unidos, Japón, Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia e Italia, además de Canadá- fue anunciada el viernes por el gobierno alemán, país que ejerce la presidencia de turno del G7.

*El objetivo es reforzar la solidaridad del G7 con Ucrania en ocasión del llamado Día de la **Victoria, el aniversario de la Capitulación del Tercer Reich y la derrota del nazismo.*













​


----------



## HelpAviation (8 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Crece la expectación aquí en Moscú sobre lo que dirá mañana Putin.
> Aquí los rusos comentan que tal vez declare la guerra a Ucrania, para así impedir que Usa se meta en el Oeste de Ucrania, con Polonia.
> 
> Yo era de la opinión de que nada iba a anunciarse, pero si hay expectación por aquí, lo mismo acaba ocurriendo.



en la sexta ya están diciendo que mañana empieza la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Donde hay veteranos, también hay veteranas.*
> 
> Atentos a la puesta en escena y al atrezzo.




da gusto ver al pueblo ruso

orgullosos de su pasado y venerando a sus combatientes.. no como la basura que todos xonocemos


----------



## Atalaya (8 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> perdona si traigo la versión ukra pero una cosa no quita la otra, quicir es difícil de creer que no hubiera pérdidas también en el lado ruso, o vamos a creer que el general burbujo es el árbitro de la guerre??



La versión Ucra flaquea por sus propios videos, donde se observa la destrucción de un Mi-8 ucraniano entre otras cosas.


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

melafo


----------



## Nico (8 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme como ignorar al Re.jon...que no vea más sus comentarios. Gracias.




Pulsas sobre el nombre de usuario y se abre una ventana. En ella pulsas el botón "Ignorar"... y listo !


----------



## Nico (8 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ucros están siendo en general muy valientes y heroicos. La pena es que no sean más que carne de cañón para USA/Zelensky. Esta guerra se podría haber evitado con concesiones políticas no muy allá. Un día de estos se van a despertar los ucranianos sabiendo que la mayoría de sus soldados han muerto para nada.




Totalmente de acuerdo. Han demostrado (y están demostrando) un elevado espíritu de combate. Las rendiciones son pocas, las retiradas "en estampida" inexistentes. Mucho huevo.

Lo mismo puede decirse de rusos y chechenos. Un combate entre valientes. La gran mayoría irán al cielo de los héroes que mueren en combate sin duda.


----------



## Bartleby (8 May 2022)




----------



## quinciri (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es cristiano respetar a los caídos, todo lo demás es masoneria o bolchevismo. Esos soldados cumplieron con su deber, no estaban detrás de civiles escondidos en ciudades, estaban en una trinchera en medio del campo dando la cara. Han muerto como valientes, es justo y humano reconocer su sacrificio.



¿ cual deber cumplieron ? ¿ Con el de colaborar con con un régimen que acosa, hostiga,o elimina a parte de sus propios paisanos ?


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



Si esto es cierto se viene un Kabul 2.0 en pocas semanas....
La caída de Popasnaya, el ridículo en la isla de las Serpientes.... Tic tac...
Mañana es muy probable que Putin no anuncie nada relevante y que el desfile sea similar a años anteriores.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (8 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia comienza a sacar imagenes ... menuda paliza les estan dando a los ukros
> 
> me parece que el ejercito ukro se va a rendir en masa muy pronto...



No va a ser así tenga paciencia.


----------



## golden graham (8 May 2022)

La caida del ejercito ukro se precipita terminaran huyendo de kiev subidos a las alas de los aviones como en Kabul


----------



## Billy Ray (8 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿ cual deber cumplieron ? ¿ Con el de colaborar con con un régimen que acosa, hostiga,o elimina a parte de sus propios paisanos ?



Desde su punto de vista estaban cumpliendo con su deber, eso basta.


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es judía y sionista.
> Por tanto amiga de los nazis y ucranianos.
> Ninguna novedad.



Yo trabajé muy cerca de la cope unos cuantos años y coincidí a veces en algún bar y es una auténtica cerda con todas las letras....


----------



## Archimanguina (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



pues nada hombre adelante una werra nuclear sana, pues no hay alternativa, como se os ocurra meter ahi la pezuña, vladimiro os tira un pepinazo en trafalguar ejcuare.


----------



## Egam (8 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Han demostrado (y están demostrando) un elevado espíritu de combate. Las rendiciones son pocas, las retiradas "en estampida" inexistentes. Mucho huevo.
> 
> Lo mismo puede decirse de rusos y chechenos. Un combate entre valientes. La gran mayoría irán al cielo de los héroes que mueren en combate sin duda.



Sera por el uso de drogas...


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> en la sexta ya están diciendo que mañana empieza la tercera guerra mundial.



Pues si lo dicen esos... Circulen. Eso sí espero que nos ilustren en el hilo con los mejores momentos del discurso y desfile.


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Sera por el uso de drogas...



Y tiros por la espalda de los comisarios políticos del régimen progrefascista de Kiev.


----------



## Remequilox (8 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Actualización: Boris Johnson: La ayuda militar a Ucrania ya no es suficiente para defenderla.



Por lo tanto, para "defender a Ucrania", aunque no queríamos, nos vemos obligados a desplegar un "contingente de paz" en el oeste de Ucrania.

Se están poniendo "nerviosillos". A estas fechas, según sus planes, ya debía haber colapsado el Donbass, y el ejército ucraniano, fortificado tras el Dnieper.
Pero como el ejército ruso se lo toma con calma chicha....

En absolutamente incompatible el titular de prensa de "Gracias a los inmensos recursos armamentísticos enviados hemos logrado detener a los rusos", con este otro titular de "La ayuda militar no es suficiente".

Sería como decir a a la vez "Gracias a las "vacunas" contra el Covid hemos superado la pandemia, aunque a pesar de la altísima tasa de vacunación, no podemos decir que la pandemia haya finalizado".
O decir "Las "vacunas" contra el Covid-Wuhan también son sumamente efectivas contra la variedad Omicron, aunque dadas las diferencias y menor efectividad frente a Omicron, proximamente se formularán nuevas vacunas específicas contra esta variedad, también en formato tri o tetradosis".

Como todo el mundo sabe, JAMAS se cayó en contradicciones flagrantes en relación a las vacunas y la pandemia. 
Así que dudo mucho que ningún político ni medio de comunicación, en relación a la guerra, que es un asunto muy serio, haga nunca ese tipo de manipulación y tergiversación contradictoria.


----------



## pgas (8 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> La versión Ucra flaquea por sus propios videos, donde se observa la destrucción de un Mi-8 ucraniano entre otras cosas.




no se, para mí no tiene mucho sentido uel intento de recuperar la isla porque es practicamente indefendible contra la armada rusa. Lo veo más como más una acción de propaganda


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Cristina López Schlichting , hija de puta...otra marioneta más que da por sentado que Putin está perdiendo o que no va ganando ...repitiendo cual cotorra lo que les ordenan.
> 
> Va ganando Ucrania, y sobre todo la OTAN y la UE, tócate los cojones.
> 
> Esto es lo que me revienta del asunto, que me la suda Rusia, pero me da asco vivir en medio de manipuladores , falsos, mentirosos, woke, marionetas del NWO, que ahora defienden literalmente a NAZIS...



Esa hace años escribió un libro sobre sus experiencias en un harén de Arabia, como los moros se vuelven locos con las rubias a esa se la tuvieron que meter hasta por las orejas


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Orban es el único presidente o primer ministro de la UE con dos dedos de frente. Y estoy, o estaba, en sus antípodas....el resto es terrible.


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no se, para mí no tiene mucho sentido uel intento de recuperar la isla porque es practicamente indefendible contra la armada rusa. Lo veo más como más una acción de propaganda



Toda la "estrategia" de Ucrania se basa en el propaganda, desde el minuto 1.
No tiene ningún plan militar, es solo dejar sus soldados a su suerte y que hagan lo que puedan, utilizar población civil como escudos humanos y eso sí, millones de retweets y me gusta en las trincheras virtuales.


----------



## mirkoxx (8 May 2022)

*Resumen de hostilidades el 8 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny*




*La dirección de Kharkov* no ha cambiado: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están dominando el camino a Stary Saltov, al norte hay una "zona gris" hasta Liptsy. Al sur, la línea del frente es estable, entre Balakleya e Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan intentando cruzar el Seversky Donets.

*ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco* (desde Izyum a Popasnaya) no ha cambiado en el área de *Izyum. *Al este de *Oskol* , los rusos se atrincheraron en el pueblo de Shandrigolovo, y la lucha continúa en la zona de Krasny Liman y Drobyshevo. Se informa que el río Seversky Donets se cruzó con éxito en el área de Belogorovka y la carretera Bakhmut-Lysichansk se tomó bajo control de fuego. En el área de *Rubizhny*, la lucha continúa en Voevodovka y en la zona industrial del sur. En *Bakhmutka*, continúan las batallas por Orekhovo. Nizhnye fue liberado, la lucha se trasladó a Toshkovka.

*El frente central (de Popasnaya* a Marinka) - se está completando la limpieza de Popasna, que fue liberada ayer. En el área de Avdeevka, avance en la zona de Kamenka. En Maryinka - sin cambios.

*El flanco sur del arco* (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka): se informan de batallas en el área de Novomikhailovka, Velikaya Novoselka, Temirovka, Poltavka y Shcharbakov.

*Caldera de Mariupol*: continúa el asalto a Azovstal.

*Dirección de Kherson-Nikolaev* - primera línea sin cambios. Las principales batallas fueron al oeste de Aleksandrovka y en la región de Vysokopole.

@Zhukov


----------



## quinciri (8 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Desde su punto de vista estaban cumpliendo con su deber, eso basta.



Si, ya , obediencia debida a un regimen corrupto y casi criminal y medio genocida... 
Una cosa es tener un punto de vista dentro de lo razonable, y otra tener falsas o erroneas creencias ... Y como que lo de que regimen de Zelensky es aceptable y correcto... y desde el punto de vista de una mínima ética o de falta de la misma, y según proceda ...


----------



## alnitak (8 May 2022)

el.desfile de mañana lunes contara con 11.000 militares ...

y atentos a los topol.que llevaran nombres de ciudades en ruso.... 

una sera poта


----------



## Alvin Red (8 May 2022)

Johnson esta acojonado de la recesión que esta al caer en U.K. por eso chilla.









U.K. Assets Suffer After BOE’s Gloomy Prognosis on Recession







www.bloomberg.com












The economy is collapsing. Yet I can’t recall a government so devoid of a plan | Will Hutton


The pound is weak, inflation is up, but it’s hard to discern any ideas from the Tories




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Malevich (8 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Johnson esta acojonado de la recesión que esta al caer en U.K. por eso chilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso más el frente interno, Irlanda del Norte....
Se termina el postureo....


----------



## rejon (8 May 2022)

*Zelenski acusa a Rusia de haber "olvidado todo lo que era importante para los vencedores" de 1945*
"Rusia ha olvidado todo lo que era importante para los vencedores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial", dijo el domingo el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, en la víspera de las conmemoraciones en Rusia de la victoria sobre la Alemania nazi.

Zelenski criticó en un mensaje de video los "violentos bombardeos" registrados en varias regiones de Ucrania, uno de los cuales mató a 60 personas en una escuela del este del país, "como si hoy no fuera 8 de mayo, como si mañana no fuera 9, mientras que la consigna debería ser la paz para toda la gente normal".


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El 11M también debió de ser Putin por lo visto.



Pero según leo por aquí, hay quienes piensan y justificarían que tras el "pucherazo" del 11M, EEUU debió invadir España para "descomunizarla" y derrocar el "gobierno ilegítimo" que accedió al poder mediante un golpe de estado.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Feliz día de la victoria.
Слава России!


----------



## EUROPIA (9 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (9 May 2022)

,


Remequilox dijo:


> Tendría sentido estratégico, pero solo local. Y la estrategia ucraniana no la deciden los ucranianos. Así que....
> Aun así, no es factible:
> .- Al parecer, el contingente ruso cis-Dnieper es de unos 5.000 efectivos. Haciendo una contraofensiva "a lo Jarkov" (infantería a pelo con numerosísimas bajas), movilizando unos 15.000 efectivos ucranianos, puedes intentarlo.
> .- En toda la zona (Odesa, Nikolayev, Krivoy Rog), Ucrania SÍ tiene efectivos bastantes, pero no conjuntados. Así que no pueden montar una contraofensiva con un bloque de 15.000 efectivos.
> ...



No sé si es que no me explico bien. Me estoy refiriendo a una ofensiva con más tropas que vengan de Lviv. Muchas más tropas, treinta batallones al menos, equipo y gente tendrán.No con las guarniciones de Nikolaev y Krivory.

Por otro lado indicarte que la presa de Nova Kakhovka es donde está el puente, que pasa por encima de las compuertas y que es fácilmente anulable. Es decir hay dos puentes, uno en Kherson y el otro en la presa.

Pero bueno ya me habéis dicho dos foreros que ni de coña es eso posible. No insisto más.


----------



## Al-paquia (9 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> las fuerzas aliadas



Qué coño son las fuerzas aliadas?




Teuro dijo:


> Pero según leo por aquí, hay quienes piensan y justificarían que tras el "pucherazo" del 11M, EEUU debió invadir España para "descomunizarla" y derrocar el "gobierno ilegítimo" que accedió al poder mediante un golpe de estado.



Visto así...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Bueno chavales, me voy a dormir. Mañana a qué hora son las nukes?


----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y esto era un paseo turístico.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que nos afecta es que Rusia después de treinta años ha vuelto a emerger como un país importante en la escena internacional ... No es rico pero tiene recursos naturales y militares importantes y con ellos puede provocar cambios no deseados en la política internacional. Rusia pudo cambiar lo que estaba destinado a ocurrir en Siria y ha fastidiado los planes a la "comunidad internacional" ... Ahora es una amenaza para nuestras políticas de hacer y deshacer el mundo a nuestro antojo (bueno al antojo de los EEUU) y no se puede tolerar. Pero esta bien que se diga que esta lucha no va de libertad ni de democracia ni de ucranianos, es una batalla más por la hegemonía internacional hegemonia que la UE y EEUU estan condenados a perder ... O sea, se trata de volver a aplastar a Rusia economica o politicamente para que deje de interponerse entre la OTAN y sus victimas.
> 
> Como ciudadanos occidentales aunque sea de la periferia y de los más arrastrados, nos interesa que nuestro bloque gane ?? Pues habrá que verlo. Esta claro que a algunos países saldran ganando pero esta por ver que todos ganemos y que España sea uno de ellos. Cuando me expliquen que ganará España en esta fiesta quizás y sólo quizás colgaré una bandera ucraniana en el balcon aunque será tapando la nariz con una pinza.



A España le ha ido "razonablemente bien" pertenecer al bloque de la "comunidad internacional" en los últimos 40 años, puesto que los males económicos son culpa más nuestra que de "interferencias extranjeras". La pertenencia al "bloque occidental" es el único freno comprobado en los últimos 200 años de que no nos matemos entre nosotros, en caso de que se instaure "otro régimen internacional" terminamos matándonos entre nosotros y exportando conflictos al extranjero. Hasta la fecha ni Francia ni RU han querido partir España a pesar de la multitud de ocasiones que han tenido, como si lo han hecho con otras naciones, la única razón oculta que se me ocurre es que el génesis español es muy similar el génesis británico o francés, y que romper España es un mal precedente para sus propios países. En caso de hegemonía Rusa o China, ¿Respetarían a España o nos desmembrarían?.

No tenga esperanzas de que "otro orden mundial" pueda beneficiarnos, lo más probable es que nos perjudique.


----------



## NS 4 (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Estos carqui progres son la ostia...van a ganar la guerra a berridos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Feliz día de la victoria.
> Слава России!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052039



Hasta la victoria final. Ni un paso atrás!







God bless the Russian Federation


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Repitan conmigo... Ucrania es un país fallido...


----------



## Expected (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno chavales, me voy a dormir. Mañana a qué hora son las nukes?



A las 12 sale el misil a UK...y a las 15 con el telediario..nos confirman que UK ya no existe. NO te preocupes, descansa y duerme TRANQUILO. Es sólo una isla


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)

Batallón Azov: Nuestras fuerzas atrapadas dentro del complejo Azovstal no tienen suficientes reservas de agua potable y alimentos.


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)

El presidente de la Duma, Vyacheslav Volodin, dijo que Rusia ha destruido los planes de expansión hacia el este de la OTAN. Finlandia discrepa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

y esto en indonesia


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)

Se les termino el tempo.

#Mariupol , en los bunkers de #Azovstal . El agua se está agotando. #Ukraine #Russia #WarCrimes


----------



## frangelico (9 May 2022)

Tarda más de tres años en terminarse. Están cuesta abajo pero las curvas del petróleo y gas no son tan abruptas. Irán bajando constantemente durante la década hasta acabar importando la gran mayoría de sus hidrocarburos. A ver si, igual que a Exxon le ha tocado la lotería de la Guayana Esequiba robada a Venezuela , no.empiezan estos a explotar petróleo en las Malvinas, donde parece que hay.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

La unidad O de los spetsnaz con la hoz y el martillo.

Este grupo ha salido en casi todas las fotos y videos terribles de las bajas Ucranianas en las posiciones fortificadas que se publican por Telegram. 



























Una de las últimas intervenciones:


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)

Se escuchan explosiones en Nikolaev, informan los suscriptores. Estamos a la espera de información oficial.


----------



## Adriano II (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Que coño celebran ? Si lo único que hicieron en la IIGM fué dar pena


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (9 May 2022)

Trending news: Former top manager of Lukoil dies in Mytishchi from toad poison - The Moscow Times - Hindustan News Hub


Former top manager of Lukoil dies in Mytishchi from toad poison - The Moscow Times Hindustan News Hub




hindustannewshub.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> pues nada hombre adelante una werra nuclear sana, pues no hay alternativa, como se os ocurra meter ahi la pezuña, vladimiro os tira un pepinazo en trafalguar ejcuare.



Lo sentiría básicamente por la National Gallery, para que nos vamos a engañar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Suban el audio



Feliz Día de la Victoria


----------



## Guanotopía (9 May 2022)

La debacle del euro contra el dólar redobla la presión para que el BCE suba los tipos de forma inminente


La presión sobre el Banco Central Europeo para que comience a subir los tipos de interés es cada vez mayor y llega por diferentes frentes. Por un lado, el IPC sigue en máximos de la corta historia del bloque. Por otro, mirando algo más al futuro, los precios de producción industrial (tardan unos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Deitano (9 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Traducción: Rusia está aplastando al ejército ucraniano.
> 
> No se podía de saber.



Traducción:

Mandar material ya no es suficiente. Saquen sus conclusiones.

No me gusta nada como caza la perrita.


----------



## Honkler (9 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Batallón Azov: Nuestras fuerzas atrapadas dentro del complejo Azovstal no tienen suficientes reservas de agua potable y alimentos.



Pe…pe…pe… pero no era que tenían ahí abajo un sistema de la leche lleno de comida y agua? Ah?


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

La cama me llama 

foto del día:
*Red army soldier*
*Хайлов Виталий*




:


----------



## Besarionis (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En OZON.ru, el amazon ruso, tienes de todo. Eso sí, no envía fuera de Rusia



Entonces va a ser que no, porque no me pilla bien acercarme a recogerlo.

De todas formas, gracias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 May 2022)

*Mundo*
*Justin Trudeau llega inesperadamente a Ucrania*
domingo, 8 de mayo de 2022 - 2:37 p.m. Por Agencia EFE Justin Trudeau.
*El objetivo es reforzar la solidaridad del G7 con Ucrania en ocasión del llamado Día de la **Victoria, el aniversario de la Capitulación del Tercer Reich y la derrota del nazismo.*























 ESOS NIÑOS YA ESTABAN NAZIS ANTES DE LA LLEGADA DE NUESTROS ALIADES :
EL CENTRO MODERADO AZOB
LO PROMETO





​


----------



## Botones Sacarino (9 May 2022)

Un puesto avanzado ruskie cerca de Izium es demolido por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.

Hay que ser jilipollas para tener tanto vehículo junto al aire libre sin camuflaje y sin nada.


----------



## manodura79 (9 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Se les termino el tempo.
> 
> #Mariupol , en los bunkers de #Azovstal . El agua se está agotando. #Ukraine #Russia #WarCrimes



Desde luego que la intensión es que no salga nadie vivo de ahí. Quieren miles de mártires para que el relato continúe.


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Traducción: Rusia está aplastando al ejército ucraniano.
> 
> No se podía de saber.



que les manden al zoquete de la revista ejercitos, que van ganando y parece que no se enteran...


----------



## Hal8995 (9 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un puesto avanzado ruskie cerca de Izium es demolido por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.
> 
> Hay que ser jilipollas para tener tanto vehículo junto al aire libre sin camuflaje y sin nada.




Por qué no vas al hilo del Chusky ? 
Allí tus risas serán bien apreciadas

O es que te dá vergüenza ajena lo que allí cuentan ?


----------



## Homero+10 (9 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Batallón Azov: Nuestras fuerzas atrapadas dentro del complejo Azovstal no tienen suficientes reservas de agua potable y alimentos.



Que pena...


----------



## Hal8995 (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A España le ha ido "razonablemente bien" pertenecer al bloque de la "comunidad internacional" en los últimos 40 años, puesto que los males económicos son culpa más nuestra que de "interferencias extranjeras". La pertenencia al "bloque occidental" es el único freno comprobado en los últimos 200 años de que no nos matemos entre nosotros, en caso de que se instaure "otro régimen internacional" terminamos matándonos entre nosotros y exportando conflictos al extranjero. Hasta la fecha ni Francia ni RU han querido partir España a pesar de la multitud de ocasiones que han tenido, como si lo han hecho con otras naciones, la única razón oculta que se me ocurre es que el génesis español es muy similar el génesis británico o francés, y que romper España es un mal precedente para sus propios países. En caso de hegemonía Rusa o China, ¿Respetarían a España o nos desmembrarían?.
> 
> No tenga esperanzas de que "otro orden mundial" pueda beneficiarnos, lo más probable es que nos perjudique.



UK :

Sin Gibraltar estamos desmembrados.
Maniobras conjuntas militares con Marruecos

Francia :. 

..se negó a entregar militantes de ETA hasta el gobierno de Miterrand.
...siempre se ha ocupado de retrasar o entorpecer las comunicaciones transpirenaicas...carreteras,tuneles,electricidad y gas


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

С днем победы!


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> ,
> 
> No sé si es que no me explico bien. Me estoy refiriendo a una ofensiva con más tropas que vengan de Lviv. Muchas más tropas, treinta batallones al menos, equipo y gente tendrán.No con las guarniciones de Nikolaev y Krivory.
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos no tienen un mando general que pueda movilizar contingentes de diversa procedencia (bueno, sí, los que mandan militarmente en la Otan, esos pueden).
Sobre el terreno (Ucrania), las fuerzas ucranianas están totalmente "autonomizadas". Como mucho, existe una cierta capacidad conjunta operativa a nivel de regiones (oblast).
Por eso el mando regional de Jarkov ha podido hacer "su" contraofensiva", pero sin coodinación ni estrategia plena en coordinación con Donbass.
Y por eso Nikolayev no ha recibido ayuda suficiente ni de Krivoy Rog ni de Odesa.

En Ucrania, las fuerzas sobre el terreno hay de dos tipos: el ejército regular propiamente dicho, totalmente central, que en su mayor parte estaba desplegado en el este (y el resto potente, está en Kiev), y las fuerzas territoriales/Guardia nacional, que es muy de regiones, formado básicamente por los amateurs que van a hacer instrucción el fin de semana, y las milicias políticas incorporadas al encuadramiento oficial (los Azovs y similares).

El ejército regular no tiene reservas móviles suficientes como para organizar una controfensiva en el oeste, hacia el sur.
Bueno, sí, pero dejando Kiev desnudo, por ejemplo.
También podrían vaciar Lvov, por ejemplo, enviando toda la guarnición de ahí.
Pero claro, hay rusos en Brest (junto con bielorusos), y sería regalarles que entrasen a frontera vacía y te cerrasen el paso de armas desde Polonia.
Y las fuerzas territoriales son muy remisas a ir a combatir fuera de su lugar de residencia. Además, cuando son movilizadas y transferidas a otros lugares, al parecer hay una cierta tendencia a usar esos forasteros como carne de cañón, para preservar a los locales.

Por ejemplo, los de Zaporiyia se dedicaron días y días a fortificar los accesos a la ciudad, sin hacer ni asomo de intentar levantar el asedio de Mariúpol.

La ventaja defensiva es que una derrota en un lugar no quiere decir nada sobre las capacidades en otros lugares.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)




----------



## Ufo (9 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> UK :
> 
> Sin Gibraltar estamos desmembrados.
> Maniobras conjuntas militares con Marruecos
> ...



Nuestros aliados siempre apoyándonos


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

Y no solo para UK.

Pintan bastos para la economía de "Euro-occidente":









¿Controlar la inflación a costa del crecimiento? La bomba de relojería en manos de la Fed


Los expertos aconsejan cautela y diversificar cartera y creen prematuro anticipar una recesión pese al tono negativo del mercado




cincodias.elpais.com




_"... en su contagio a la deuda soberana europea, la prima de riesgo italiana alcanza ya los 200 puntos básicos "_






Cómo nos afectará la subida de tipos de interés: del pago de la deuda al negocio bancario


Cómo nos afectará la subida de tipos de interés: del pago de la deuda al negocio bancario




www.lainformacion.com




_" Que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) siga la senda que inició el Banco de Inglaterra y que ha continuado la Fed es solo cuestión de tiempo. "_

En los 70, se inventó el término "estanflación", juntando estancamiento e inflación.
Ahora deberemos inventar el neotérmino "receflación", recesión e inflación.


----------



## Nefersen (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> La Unión Europea está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir el seguro de los buques que transportan petróleo ruso como parte de un nuevo paquete de sanciones. Así lo informó The Wall Street Journal.
> 
> ...



Nueva imbecilidad europeda.

A corto plazo, un pequeño inconveniente. A medio plazo, esta industria de asegurar los buques petroleros la asumirán compañías rusas o chinas, y ese negocio se perderá para la vieja, corrupta y estúpida Europa.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





Imágenes por satélite de distintos dias revelan que los ucranianos han destruido toda la estructura militar de los rusos en Islas de las Serpientes


Los rusos pretendían usarla como una especie de portaaviones para conquistar Odessa y otros puntos de la costa.




www.burbuja.info






Los satélites son fachas y nancyssss


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

ya los habian bombardeado alli mismo,
los orcos esperaban que los ucranianos esperarían que ya no estarían alli
AJEDREZ
lo mas seguro es que dejen las chatarras que no han reventado pudrirse alli



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un puesto avanzado ruskie cerca de Izium es demolido por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.
> 
> Hay que ser jilipollas para tener tanto vehículo junto al aire libre sin camuflaje y sin nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2022)

Puedes largarte a siberia visto el brillante futuro que les espera.



Nefersen dijo:


> Nueva imbecilidad europeda.
> 
> A corto plazo, un pequeño inconveniente. A medio plazo, esta industria de asegurar los buques petroleros la asumirán compañías rusas o chinas, y ese negocio se perderá para la vieja, corrupta y estúpida Europa.


----------



## Salamandra (9 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nueva imbecilidad europeda.
> 
> A corto plazo, un pequeño inconveniente. A medio plazo, esta industria de asegurar los buques petroleros la asumirán compañías rusas o chinas, y ese negocio se perderá para la vieja, corrupta y estúpida Europa.



Yo ahí veo un ejercicio de cinismo. Si está prohibido comerciar con petróleo ruso, no hay barco que valga porque ese petróleo debiera a dejar de existir. Lo demoníaco es que no quieren que desaparezca, sólo quieren que se venda más barato para trapichear a su gusto y enriquecerse a costa del sancionado en un claro ejemplo de piratería, porque ¿Quien no tiene miedo a que le sancionen? Cuatro extorsionados o ya sancionados, que curiosamente todos venden petróleo, y el que tiene el poder de coaccionar para que se cumpla la extorsión que no es Camerúm, Paraguay, ni Argentina, ni Portugal, etc. que cumplen desventaja clara contra los piratas.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Una cosa, que puedan cargar 77 Toneladas no quiere decir que lleven eso, de hecho no sería lo normal, con esa carga la autonomía es de unos 4.480 Kms. Lo normal es que lleven de 30 a 40 toneladas de carga y vuelen alrededor de unos 6-7 mil Kms de distancia.
> 
> Fijaos en esta reseña de la Wikipedia.
> 
> ...



Tocaba el punto para que se note que es una "mierda pinchada en un palo", un simple carguero lleva más de 10 veces que ese peso.


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Y esto era un paseo turístico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052050



Y estos unos inmigrantes ilegales camino de una fábrica alemana.


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

De casta le viene al galgo ...


----------



## Feriri88 (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Suban el audio
> 
> 
> 
> Feliz Día de la Victoria



10 años mas tar Alemania,la buena ya era mas rica que la Horda


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> 10 años mas tar Alemania,la buena ya era mas rica que la Horda



Todavía no han terminado, y viendo lo caro que les está saliendo, dudo que haya carreteras seguras. Las ocupaciones no son tan fáciles y baratas.


----------



## willbeend (9 May 2022)

Off topic

Para los mas jovenes descendientes del mismisimo Rodrigo Diaz de Vivar que abundan por el foro, un poco de cultura rusa contemporanea que les puede gustar. Abstenerse engendros progres sin sexo definido.



Mientras aqui potenciamos a los orcos, en Rusia potencian a los angeles.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

_Ukrainian media reported the death of the former commander of the 10th brigade of the Ukrainian Navy Igor Bedzai.

What is special about this news?

▪ The deceased pilot was one of the most experienced Ukrainian pilots. During his lifetime, he mastered several types of helicopters and even turboprop aircraft.

▪ According to journalists, Bedzai died on May 7: this indirectly confirms reports of Ukrainian aviation losses during the unsuccessful landing on Zmeiny Island. Apparently, the pilot was just flying one of the downed helicopters with troops.

▪ According to our information, at the time of the beginning of the NWO, Bedzai had been retired for several years._

Medios ukros dicen que este piloto retirado de helicopteros y aviones de la marina murió el dia 7 de mayo... . .

Que podria ser uno de los pilotos de mil mi-8 abatidos en la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Respeto ninguno, la mayoría hablan ruso y sus abuelos pelearon contra aquellos que ahora les mandan a morir, karma del bueno



Pero ellos siguen creyendo que luchan por una causa justa. DEP. 

Al que tiene que colgar el propio pueblo ukro es a zelenski y a toda la mafia Nazi que esta detras.


----------



## pgas (9 May 2022)

*Rusia evacua la Isla de las Serpientes con pérdidas adicionales*

*En realidad, si alguien fue evacuado o si todos en la isla murieron es una pregunta abierta.*

Antiimperio Hace 9 horas -extractado y editado, ver abajo-







Después de que los drones ucranianos destruyeran tres sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en la Isla de las Serpientes, cada uno de un tipo diferente, los ucranianos dieron una especie de golpe de gracia y atacaron la isla en un bombardeo llevado a cabo por un par de Su-27.



En realidad, no fue el bombardeo más profesional de la historia. En realidad, *el metraje es tan caricaturesco que inicialmente pensé que era falso. *El segundo avión casi queda envuelto por la explosión provocada por el primero.
Pero hey. Los pilotos ucranianos tienen pocas horas de vuelo (incluso mucho menos que los rusos), tienen que asumir que los cazas enemigos podrían estar cerca, y el Su-27 solo tiene la capacidad de apuntar a tierra más rudimentaria. Dicho todo esto, lo hicieron tan bien como cabría esperar dadas las circunstancias, si no mejor. Ciertamente causaron mucha destrucción.

Entonces las cosas empeoraron.
Rusia tomó la decisión (correcta) de evacuar la roca y envió al menos un helicóptero con fuerzas especiales para realizar la tarea, *solo para que el helicóptero de evacuación también fuera destruido.*



_El helicóptero de evacuación está desembarcando tropas y lo que probablemente sean suministros médicos porque necesitan ayudar a cualquiera de la guarnición que esté herido. También estarían buscando descargar misiles antiaéreos disparados desde el hombro. Podrían estar tomando una posición defensiva alrededor del helicóptero porque no tienen comunicación con la guarnición o simplemente para no correr riesgos._

En realidad, inicialmente, los portavoces del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (y sabemos cuán confiables son las personas de relaciones públicas del gobierno) *publicaron la historia* de que Snake Island había sido evacuada con éxito por completo (¿como fue *evacuada* Moskva ?). Lo que supuestamente llevó a los ucranianos a intentar capturar la isla desocupada, lo que permitió a los rusos destruir 3 helicópteros de transporte cargados con tropas ucranianas, así como varios otros aviones y un barco.

*Para respaldar esta afirmación, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso no publicó imágenes.
Los ucranianos* (esta vez) *no compartieron ninguna narración elaborada, sino que simplemente publicaron imágenes TB2 de un helicóptero que explota* mientras descarga tropas en la roca.

Los comentaristas de Pro-Z se apresuraron a decir que el video fue hecho por un dron ucraniano, pero en realidad registró la destrucción de un helicóptero ucraniano.
¿Quizás eso era plausible? ¿Quizás después de que los ucranianos atacaron la isla, se volvieron demasiado ambiciosos y trataron de tomarla para sí mismos, lo que provocó un desastre?

No serían el primer bando en guerra en cometer un error no forzado como ese. Sin embargo, *¿por qué Ucrania buscaría descargar tropas en una pequeña roca que los rusos podrían destruir con misiles de crucero y balísticos a voluntad?
Habiendo demostrado que la Isla de las Serpientes era una trampa mortal, ¿por qué buscarían instalarse en ella? *Si los rusos estaban sentados en la roca para los drones ucranianos, entonces seguramente los ucranianos deben haber entendido que ellos mismos estarían aún más a merced de los misiles rusos.

Además, para los ucranianos la isla no tiene ningún valor estratégico. Ya ocupan la costa cercana. La roca no les da nada que no tengan ya. (Para los rusos, la roca tenía alguna utilidad estratégica para ayudar a bloquear Odessa, si podía defenderse).
Esa parte de la historia realmente no tenía sentido. Un lado (los rusos en este caso) tratando de hacer *el movimiento correcto* y evacuar, tenía mucho más sentido que un lado (los ucranianos) tratando de hacer *el movimiento equivocado* y establecerse como presa fácil.

Efectivamente, después de un tiempo el canal Wagner Telegram *rompió filas*. El helicóptero era ruso:
_



Algunas realidades recopiladas de los últimos días - Snake Island.

Sí, sí, esta es la misma isla donde se rindió parte de la Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los primeros días. Y todo parecía ir bien, pero en dos meses nada ha cambiado en la isla que ocupamos. No se ha creado ninguna separación en la defensa aérea, y los medios de destrucción del enemigo no han sido suprimidos. En solo unos días, según estimaciones conservadoras, *el enemigo destruyó el Mi-8 AMTSh (no, esto no es un helicóptero de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania) con la tripulación y el grupo de evacuación de las fuerzas especiales* (espero que los que estaban cerca todavía están vivos), varios sistemas de defensa aérea Tor-M2, dos barcos de alta velocidad 'Raptor', infligieron ataques con misiles y bombas en los lugares de despliegue y destruyeron el suministro de armas desde el mar.

Para ser justos, nuestro lado destruyó un Su-27, Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, así como uno o tres UAV de ataque Bayraktar TB-2, pero esto está lejos de lo que nos gustaría ver.

Ahora, según algunos informes no confirmados, la isla sigue abandonada. Probablemente, bajo una hermosa frase: por inutilidad.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_El canal Rybar Telegram que había impulsado la versión MoD sin descanso pronto también *dio un giro en U* :







_*"Desafortunadamente, debemos afirmar que *el video con la destrucción del *Mi-8AMTSh de la isla Zmeiny* no es el resultado del trabajo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Este *es un helicóptero ruso destruido por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Fue asignado al 487º regimiento de helicópteros separado. También fue asesinado el subcomandante del regimiento para el trabajo político-militar. *Memoria eterna a los caídos.
La isla está ahora en la zona gris." _

*No hubo ningún intento ucraniano de tomar la isla. *El helicóptero destruido era ruso. El equipo de cobertura de traseros del Ministerio de Defensa ruso había mentido.
Enviar un helicóptero para evacuar la isla fue la decisión correcta, pero *es difícil entender por qué el helicóptero no estaba cubierto por aviones de combate y aviones AWACS que podrían hacer el trabajo rápido de cualquier dron.*

Ciertamente hemos visto mucha “propensión rusa a la improvisación” en esta guerra.

Además, dado que el único helicóptero de evacuación que sabemos que voló a la Isla de las Serpientes fue destruido, realmente no sabemos si realmente ocurrió alguna evacuación, o si todos en la isla simplemente fueron asesinados o dejados por muertos.
¿Hubo otros helicópteros que entraron y salieron? ¿O ese helicóptero fue la suma de la evacuación rusa?









Trad Goo


buenos días gente!

respecto al artículo original, lo sustancial es que he añadido íntegramente el TM de Wagner y suprimido algunos tuits para no hacer la carga del post demasiado pesada, nada del otro mundo.

sobre el fondo, lamentablemente parece que estaba en la buena pista ayer cuando desconfiaba de la versión rusa


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Es bastante curioso pero a veces se puede entrar en RT y otras no:









Ucrania: el nazismo en acción- Videos de RT


Las imágenes de las marchas de antorchas celebradas últimamente en Ucrania en honor a Stepán Bandera parecen tomadas en tiempos de Hitler. La ideología nazi se ha abierto paso en determinados sectores de Ucrania mediante una narrativa, unos símbolos y unos hechos que sus defensores no esconden y...




actualidad.rt.com













Una investigación revela evidencias de que Canadá entrenó a integrantes del batallón neonazi ucraniano Azov


Desde las Fuerzas Armadas canadienses aseguraron que toman "todas las medidas razonables" para garantizar que no se proporciona entrenamiento a extremistas.




actualidad.rt.com













El francotirador canadiense Wali, al que llaman "el mejor del mundo", se decepciona de la guerra de Ucrania y regresa a Canadá


De acuerdo al mercenario, apodado en los medios como "el más letal" y "el mejor francotirador del mundo", que pasó cerca de dos meses en la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania, los voluntarios extranjeros tropiezan con varios problemas, como por ejemplo la falta de comida y de...




actualidad.rt.com





De acuerdo al mercenario, apodado en los medios como "el más letal" y "el mejor francotirador del mundo", que pasó cerca de dos meses en la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania, los voluntarios extranjeros tropiezan con varios problemas, como por ejemplo la falta de comida y de armas.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

С днем победы уpааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
y que les den mucho por el culo a los al mariki, er patton del orinoco asteriscos, botarate gaviotón, circunpanchito fígaro, el cara torcía y demás pandilla basura lamefálica otanera del foro


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Johnson esta acojonado de la recesión que esta al caer en U.K. por eso chilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque le suben la cerveza, por aquello del aumento de precio de los cereales.


----------



## willbeend (9 May 2022)

A que hora comienza el desfile?

Se podra ver en algun sitio?


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

¿Ya han ganado?


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Ya han ganado?



Como vamos de Historia?
Acabó una guerra y empezó otra no declarada que puede acabar en invierno nuclear.


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)

PSOE, podemos, PP, Vox, Biden, Soros, Greta, borrell, Angelina, Ferreras, Trudeau, Femen, mássmierdas todos,..., U2


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

En Saur-Mogila, se encendió una llama eterna con la llama de la Tumba del Soldado Desconocido de Moscú


¡Imágenes del ataque al hotel donde estaban estacionados los mercenarios extranjeros! ¡No consiguieron a Hilo!


"¡La OTAN es un asesino!" - los habitantes de la Verona italiana se oponen a la Alianza del Atlántico Norte
Los italianos marcharon por las calles de la ciudad con las pancartas de la República de Venecia y una larga pancarta con las palabras "¡A la mierda Biden!".


Aeródromo "Shkol'nyy" cerca de Odessa después del bombardeo de ayer.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Como vamos de Historia?
> Acabo una guerra y empezó otra no declarada que puede acabar en invierno nuclear.



Era broma, ya sé que es el aniversario de su “Gran Guerra Patriótica”.
Al final va a resultar que el General Patton tenía razón cuando se rindieron los nazis y dijo aquello de “me temo que hemos estado combatiendo contra el enemigo equivocado”
P.D.: el invierno nuclear nos lo tenemos bien merecido, por gilipollas.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

En pleno revisionismo histórico general, la prensa otaniana, con una única voz y como un solo hombre cuestiona la gran victoria de la URSS sobre el nazismo como lamentando que los nazis no ganaran. Recordemos que para los herederos del franquismo, Rusia fue siempre la enemiga.


----------



## pgas (9 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Rusia evacua la Isla de las Serpientes con pérdidas adicionales*
> 
> *En realidad, si alguien fue evacuado o si todos en la isla murieron es una pregunta abierta.*
> 
> ...











el post traducido del* telegram de Rybar* :

_Lamentablemente, nos vemos obligados a afirmar que el vídeo de la destrucción del Mi-8AMTSh de la Isla de la Serpiente no es el resultado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. Era un helicóptero ruso destruido por las AFU.

La aeronave estaba asignada al 487º Regimiento de Helicópteros Independientes. Entre los muertos se encontraba el subcomandante del regimiento para el trabajo militar y político. Un recuerdo eterno a los caídos.

La isla se encuentra ahora en una zona gris.

UPD: Para los suscriptores y asesores especialmente celosos: si nos equivocamos en algo o recibimos información incorrecta, no dudamos en admitirlo. Y si negamos las pérdidas de combate reales, simplemente devaluaremos el trabajo de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y la memoria de los caídos.

Obstinadamente continúan enviándonos videos desde la isla de Zmeiny como prueba irrefutable de que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lo están haciendo mal.

Cerremos el tema de una vez por todas.

▪ *Tras el desmantelamiento del sistema SAM Tor en la isla, se tomó la decisión de retirar las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. *_


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 May 2022)

Feliz día de la Victoria a todos.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Era broma, ya sé que es el aniversario de su “Gran Guerra Patriótica”.
> Al final va a resultar que el General Patton tenía razón cuando se rindieron los nazis y dijo aquello de “me temo que hemos estado combatiendo contra el enemigo equivocado”



En realidad no es así. USA no entró en la guerra por altruismo o los derechos humanos. USA entró en la guerra en junio del 44 únicamente para evitar que Europa entera cayera en el comunismo. Necesitaban un mercado capitalista europedo para evitar una depresión como la del 29.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo sentiría básicamente por la National Gallery, para que nos vamos a engañar.



Que nos devuelvan la Venus del espejo antes....


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En pleno revisionismo histórico general, la prensa otaniana, con una única vos y como un solo hombre cuestiona la gran victoria de la URSS sobre el nazismo como lamentando que los nazis no ganaran. Recordemos que para los herederos del franquismo, Rusia fue siempre la enemiga.



Una cosa hay que reconocer: si no hubiese sido por la URSS, los aliados todavía estarían preparando el desembarco de Normandía, o habrían esperado a tener la bomba atómica para convertir media Europa en Chernóbil.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En realidad no es así. USA entró en la guerra en junio del 44 únicamente para evitar que Europa entera cayera en el comunismo. Necesitaban un mercado capitalista europedo para evitar una depresión como la del 29.



A eso me refiero en mi post anterior.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Los últimos acontecimientos indican que el frente del Donbás se está resquebrajando.

*Actualización del Caldero de Severodonetsk-Vladislav Ugolny SitRep, 8 de mayo de 2022*
_*
1-El embajador de LNR (República Popular de Lugansk) en Rusia ha informado sobre la retirada
de una brigada ucraniana de Lisichansk y los enfrentamientos en Belogorovka, Shipilovka y Privolye.
Esta área está marcada con (1) en el mapa.

2-Esta información confirma que las fuerzas aliadas han cruzado el río Seversky Donets. Parece que
el cruce del río al oeste de Serebryanka, que los ucranianos destruyeron, no era más que una artimaña
y una tapadera para la operación real de atravesar la vía fluvial.

3-Este desarrollo empeora significativamente la situación operativa de las tropas ucranianas en Lisichansk.
La capacidad de las fuerzas rusas para atacar la carretera entre Lisichansk y Artyomovsk y suprimir 
la actividad enemiga a lo largo de esta ruta de suministro empeora aún más la situación para las tropas 
ucranianas. Para un mayor control, el ejército ruso necesita establecer una cabeza de puente en la orilla 
derecha (occidental) de Donets en esta área, pero el lado ucraniano ya está en pánico.

4 - En el sur, a pesar de la liberación de Popasnaya por parte de las fuerzas aliadas y el avance en el área
de Bakhmutka, el ejército ucraniano conserva un bastión en Zolotoy (que ha agregado simbolismo, como
un lugar donde el Cuerpo Nacional Neonazi de Biletsky organizó la campaña del "Último Puesto de Control"
para protestar por la "capitulación" de Poroshenko y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas. En el mitin de 2019,
dijo: "Este es nuestro último puesto de control y nunca lo abandonaremos.") A pesar de las protestas
de Biletsky, Zolotoy estará rodeado en caso de que se tomen Toshkovka y Vrubovka. El punto fuerte 
de Zolotoy está marcado con (2) en el mapa.

5 - El éxito de la ofensiva en esta área depende del número de tropas ucranianas. No está del todo claro
a dónde se retiraron las unidades de la 24. a Brigada Mecanizada ucraniana [si bien algunos informes
afirmaron que los restos de la brigada se dirigieron a Artyomovsk (Bakhmut), fuentes ucranianas afirman
que la 24.a Brigada se ha retirado a posiciones fortificadas cercanas previamente preparadas para el 
propósito]. Tampoco está claro qué unidad se ha retirado de Lisichansk y hacia dónde se dirige.

6 - La defensa de Severodonetsk ya no tiene ninguna importancia operativa para el ejército ucraniano.
El hecho de que las tropas se mantuvieran aquí indica solo el deseo ucraniano de borrar la ciudad del 
mapa en el curso de una batalla prolongada. Sin embargo, los nazis ucranianos ya han provocado una
catástrofe humanitaria: el canal de agua Popasnaya ha sido dañado y su restauración llevará un largo 
período de tiempo.

7 - Para las fuerzas rusas, estos desarrollos tienen el siguiente significado:

a) La reducción largamente esperada de la línea del frente, con la capacidad de transferir reservas
a otras direcciones o aumentar la densidad de las concentraciones de tropas en dirección a Seversk 
y Artyomovsk.

b) Una importante victoria y logro en forma de liberación completa del territorio de la República Popular
de Lugansk.
*_
*c) Cualquier demora de las fuerzas ucranianas en retirarse aumentará las posibilidades de su cerco.*
t.me/Slavyangrad/303


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Feliz día de la Victoria a todos.



Día que debiera celebrarse en todo el mundo civilizado. Algo me dice que el mundo está menos civilizado que en 1945.


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)

Farlopeski se ha enterado hoy

_Zelenski considera imposible una liberación militar de Mariúpol_


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

El himno original:


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Para los mas jovenes descendientes del mismisimo Rodrigo Diaz de Vivar que abundan por el foro, un poco de cultura rusa contemporanea que les puede gustar. Abstenerse engendros progres sin sexo definido.
> 
> ...



La españolada cateta cejijunta da entre asco, pena y vergüenza ajena.... Llaman a los rusos turcochinos y hordas de de oro    
No han salido de su barrio o pueblo de mierda y cuando lo hacen dan vergüenza ajena, con sus paletadas, sus quejas sobre la comida, sus chorradas como "pueh en Grecia serían mu lihtoh pero está to tirau" y sus constantes comparaciones con España....
Feliz día de la Victoria a los que piensan....


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Himno actual:


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero ellos siguen creyendo que luchan por una causa justa. DEP.
> 
> Al que tiene que colgar el propio pueblo ukro es a zelenski y a toda la mafia Nazi que esta detras.



Lo de Ucrania ha sido un lavado de cerebro brutal, un ejemplo de manual de lo que es la ingeniería social y la destrucción de un país y una sociedad por el veneno nacionalista en su peor versión. 
Miles de millones de euros y dólares, y toneladas de odio y manipulación. La historia juzgará a los culpables.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

Cierto, y Patton iba para presidente, era más popular que Eisenhower, por algo se lo cargaron.


----------



## El Tuerto (9 May 2022)

Ojo hoy con los perros de Satán. Llevan ya tiempo señalando este día para realizar uno de sus aquelarres de muerte y destrucción. 

Feliz nueve de mayo para los que aún conservan la capacidad de razonar, y no han sucumbido a la involución programada que ha convertido a medio planeta en bestias carentes de empatía y sentido común.

Rusia prevalecerá sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En realidad no es así. USA no entró en la guerra por altruismo o los derechos humanos. USA entró en la guerra en junio del 44 únicamente para evitar que Europa entera cayera en el comunismo. Necesitaban un mercado capitalista europedo para evitar una depresión como la del 29.



Interesante tesis. Desde luego, su guerra como tal fue el Pacífico contra Japón.


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Interesante tesis. Desde luego, su guerra como tal fue el Pacífico contra Japón.



Esa sí fue su guerra. Destino manifiesto y expansión hacia el Pacifico y Asia.


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Ojo a las ostias que le caen a Von der Hitler en este artículo de hoy.
Artículo IMPRESCINDIBLE.
Está en inglés.

Vilches: Europe's Mad Ban On Russian Oil | ZeroHedge


----------



## lostsoul242 (9 May 2022)

No les invitaron en Paris .

Pues te lo meten desde la ISS en el espacio .


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)

Feliz día de la victoria!!!


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Viva Rusia 

Да здравствует Россия


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Día de la Victoria en Novosibirsk


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Si quieres ver el desfile del 9 de mayo en Moscú.

Enlace para RT en directo.

❗ RT en Español en vivo - TELEVISIÓN GRATIS 24/7 (odysee.com)


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Día de la victoria en Vladivostok


----------



## Chatarrero (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En pleno revisionismo histórico general, la prensa otaniana, con una única voz y como un solo hombre cuestiona la gran victoria de la URSS sobre el nazismo como lamentando que los nazis no ganaran. Recordemos que para los herederos del franquismo, Rusia fue siempre la enemiga.



Quizá Franco tenía razón, también, en esto.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Las tropas se dirigen para empezar el día de la victoria en Moscú


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Este Black Hawk de la US Navi lleva toda la santa tarde sobrevolando las agua cercanas a Baleares, curioso al menos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A la vez puede utilizar MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic para comprobar que buques vigilan. Los buques militares no suelen aparecer.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A España le ha ido "razonablemente bien" pertenecer al bloque de la "comunidad internacional" en los últimos 40 años, puesto que los males económicos son culpa más nuestra que de "interferencias extranjeras". La pertenencia al "bloque occidental" es el único freno comprobado en los últimos 200 años de que no nos matemos entre nosotros, en caso de que se instaure "otro régimen internacional" terminamos matándonos entre nosotros y exportando conflictos al extranjero. Hasta la fecha ni Francia ni RU han querido partir España a pesar de la multitud de ocasiones que han tenido, como si lo han hecho con otras naciones, la única razón oculta que se me ocurre es que el génesis español es muy similar el génesis británico o francés, y que romper España es un mal precedente para sus propios países. En caso de hegemonía Rusa o China, ¿Respetarían a España o nos desmembrarían?.
> 
> No tenga esperanzas de que "otro orden mundial" pueda beneficiarnos, lo más probable es que nos perjudique.



Tan interesantes somos??? Para nuestra suerte y nuestra desgracia la importancia de España es relativa y poco les importa a unos y a otros nuestros problemas. Somos actores de tercera fila y eso hay que aceptarlo, a nadie les importa demasiado nuestros problemas ni nuestras reivindicaciones. Interesa que seamos perros fieles y prestos a acatar las ordenes sin rechistar mucho y eso es lo que quizás debería cambiar alguna vez. España no es un país potente pero una cosa es no ser una potencia y otra convertirte tu solito en un lacayo a cambio de nada que es lo que estan haciendo con nosotros. Al ciudadano español acabe como acabe esta guerra le espera la ruina económica ... la electricidad a precios de 2019 ya se ha visto para siempre y el petroleo igual, la inflación seguirá constante y además nos tocará afrontar el sobregasto COVID con medidas de recorte y tipos de interes alto. No sacamos nada de todo esto y nos iría mejor comerciando con Rusia que comprando GNL americano.


----------



## dabuti (9 May 2022)

¡FELIZ DÍA DE LA VICTORIA CONTRA LOS PERROS ANGLONAZIS Y OTÁNICOS!


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

La batalla por Popasnaya


El sábado, el líder checheno Ramzan Kadirov anunciaba a bombo y platillo que las fuerzas de la RPL y las tropas rusas, entre las que se encontraban unidades de soldados chechenos y también miembros…




slavyangrad.es











La batalla por Popasnaya


09/05/2022


El sábado, el líder checheno Ramzan Kadirov anunciaba a bombo y platillo que las fuerzas de la RPL y las tropas rusas, entre las que se encontraban unidades de soldados chechenos y también miembros de la compañía privada Wagner, habían logrado finalmente capturar la localidad de Popasnaya, una información que, aunque negada inicialmente por el portavoz ucraniano Oleskiy Arestovich, que acusó a las topas chechenas de no luchar y dedicarse únicamente a grabar vídeos, se fue confirmando con el tiempo. Horas después, en una aparición en la televisión ucraniana, Serhiy Gaidai, gobernador de la administración civil-militar de Lugansk -es decir, el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk aún controlada por Ucrania, que ahora mismo se limita a las ciudades de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk- afirmó que las tropas ucranianas se habían retirado de la ciudad hacia “posiciones más fortificadas”.

Gaidai, que acostumbra a referirse a las tropas rusas y republicanas como “los orcos”, había negado anteriormente la retirada, información que había sido recogida por las principales agencias de noticias internacionales para desmentir la información rusa y de Lugansk. Aunque es factible que una parte de las tropas ucranianas permanezcan en los alrededores de la ciudad, difícilmente puede considerarse una victoria esta retirada de unas posiciones creadas para la defensa y potentemente reforzadas. El sábado por la tarde, comenzaron a aparecer en la red imágenes de las fortificaciones ucranianas abandonadas en los alrededores de la ciudad. Es improbable que Ucrania disponga en esa zona de trincheras mejor fortificadas.

La ciudad, mucho más importante para la ofensiva militar rusa y republicana de lo que aparenta en términos de población (menos de 20.000 personas, comparadas con las más de 400.000 de Mariupol) ha sido durante semanas escenario de duras batallas con unas tropas ucranianas fuertemente fortificadas. Con ambas partes del conflicto conscientes de la importancia estratégica del control de esta localidad, el comando ucraniano había trasladado allí a varias unidades de la aglomeración urbana de Rubezhnoe-Severodonetsk-Lisichansk a Popasnaya, lo que ha conseguido retrasar el avance ruso, que se ha enfrentado también a la ventajosa posición de la ciudad, que facilita su defensa.

Esa posición hace también de Popasnaya una posición estratégica importante a la hora de avanzar sobre otros puntos cercanos en diversas direcciones: Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, las dos últimas ciudades que la RPL trata de recuperar, por un lado y Artyomovsk (Bajmut para Ucrania), por otro. Esta última localidad, importante nudo de comunicaciones, fue el lugar al que huyeron las últimas unidades ucranianas tras su derrota en Debaltsevo en febrero de 2015 en lo que el presidente ucraniano calificó de “retirada ordenada y planificada”. También entonces se buscó dar a la retirada tras la derrota en la batalla un aspecto de reagrupación de las tropas.

De consolidarse el control de Rusia y Lugansk de esta importante posición, se habría producido un importante cambio en la batalla por Donbass. Eso es lo que temen las fuentes ucranianas que, con un mínimo espíritu crítico, se atreven públicamente a cuestionar la forma en que su Gobierno está llevando la planificación y ejecución de esta campaña. Así lo recogía ayer el importante canal de Telegram _Legitimny: 

Es difícil valorar la importancia estratégica de la la ciudad y por qué su rendición es equivalente a perder 150.000 hectáreas. Durante más de dos meses ha habido batalla por Popasnaya y hoy llegan ya noticias perturbadoras de la ciudad. La lucha es metro a metro y la ciudad está perdida para Ucrania. 

¿Cuál es el peligro de la rendición de esta ciudad para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania? Popasnaya está situada en una colina, a una altura de unos 260 metros sobre el nivel del mar, cien metros más alto que Lisichansk al norte y Svetlodarsk al sur y 170 metros más que Bajmut al oeste. El control sobre la ciudad te permite disparar y controlar una vasta zona de más de 30 kilómetros a la redonda en todas las direcciones (el alcance de la artillería). Así que la ciudad es de una importancia estratégica.

La ocupación de Popasnaya llevará a la interrupción del suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el arco de Svetlodarsk y en la aglomeración urbana de Severodonetsk, Lisichansk y Rubezhnoe. El control de la ciudad hace posible para las tropas de Rusia y Lugansk entrar en el importante nudo de comunicaciones de la ciudad de Bajmut _[Artyomovsk, en memoria del revolucionario Artyom Sergeev, nombre _descomunizado_ en los últimos años-_Ed_].

Las imágenes distribuidas por las tropas allí presentes tras el final de la batalla por la ciudad -los próximos días dirán si continúa la resistencia ucraniana en sus alrededores- muestran un enorme nivel de destrucción. Dos meses de batalla han destruido los escasos edificios de pisos presentes en la ciudad, que también ha sufrido graves daños en las zonas de viviendas unifamiliares, sectores que las tropas ucranianas habían utilizado en estos años para construir esas fortificaciones que han hecho posible frenar el avance ruso y republicano durante todo este tiempo. La cercanía de las posiciones militares a los sectores residenciales ha dificultado el uso de la aviación y artillería pesada, algo que es probable que se repita en otros escenarios de la batalla por Donbass, una zona muy poblada en la que la única vía de un avance rápido es un uso masivo de la aviación y bombardeos pesados que garantizarían elevadísimas cifras de bajas de civiles. Sin embargo, el control de la zona de Popasnaya supone una ventaja estratégica que debería facilitar el avance de las tropas rusas y de Lugansk.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

El desfile del año pasado:


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> PSOE, podemos, PP, Vox, Biden, Soros, Greta, borrell, Angelina, Ferreras, Trudeau, Femen, mássmierdas todos,..., U2



Me falta Sting para tener el bingo woke completo .... Llegará pronto??


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Y aquí está la filmación de una unidad militar #ucraniana calibrada en Nemirov, en la región de Vinnitsa.
Hohol se queja de que no queda nada de la unidad militar, incluida su cama
Vía: El señor de la guerra
cosas de guerra


Andriy Biletsky, fundador del Batallón Azov respaldado por Estados Unidos, se comprometió a “liderar a las razas blancas del mundo en una cruzada final por su supervivencia… contra los Untermenschen liderados por los semitas”.


Veterano de Stalingrado frente al monumento VVII en Mamaev Kurgan, URSS, 1967


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A partir de mañana, el hijoPutin empezara a movilizar a decenas de miles de reservistas y la mayoría de ellos moriran, espero que Rusia haga pagar al hijoPutin por ello.



Lo logico seria movilizar a los militares licenciados o en la reserva de los ultimos 10 años, escogiendo preferentemente a solteros sin hijos a su cargo.

PD- Esa leva creo que podria doblar facilmente el numero de tropas que hay desplegadas en Ucrania.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

Que tipo de armas utilizó Ucrania en la isla de las serpientes?


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Es muy triste darse una vuelta por reddit y ver las fotos de los crímenes de guerra que continuan cometiendo a diario los energúmenos invasores imperialistas rusos sobre la población de Ucrania; violaciones, asesinatos de menores frente a sus madres, bombardeo continuo de hospitales y escuelas, torturas, etc.

Rusia debe desaparecer del mapa.


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo logico seria movilizar a los militares licenciados o en la reserva de los ultimos 10 años, escogiendo preferentemente a solteros sin hijos a su cargo.
> 
> PD- Esa leva creo que podria doblar facilmente el numero de tropas que hay desplegadas en Ucrania.




hace tiempo que rusia ha ganado esta guerra

a rusia le interesa prolongar la guerra ... china asi lo quiere tambien... 

mas tiempo de guerra mas sangria economica en europa...


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Orcosrrusos paseándose con la Zesvastica en desfile militar


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hace tiempo que rusia ha ganado esta guerra
> 
> a rusia le interesa prolongar la guerra ... china asi lo quiere tambien...
> 
> mas tiempo de guerra mas sangria economica en europa...



Esta guerra se eternizará lo que USA desee. El congreso acaba de votar una ayuda adicinal a los ucronazis de 33.000 millones de $.
Para mí es una guerra declarada a Rusia y así se debía de considerar.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

En directo.

Día de la Victoria Moscú.


----------



## frangelico (9 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo trabajé muy cerca de la cope unos cuantos años y coincidí a veces en algún bar y es una auténtica cerda con todas las letras....



Pero esa no va de supercatólica madre de familia numerosa?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los helicópteros rusos formarán la Z en el desfile del 9, poniendo la letra del naZismo, que es entre otras cosas lo que representa Rusia ahora mismo.



El partido comunista en Rusia no pasa en las generales, de un 20% de los votos, Rusia conmemora la victoria en una guerra sangrienta, no su pasado comunista.

PD- Apoyan, estan orgullosos de la historia de su nacion, pero no hacen apologia del comunismo, ponerse una pilotka en la cabeza solo es una forma de apoyar una importante fiesta nacional y no es lo mismo la bandera roja de la victoria, que la bandera roja sovietica.


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Un ucranio nos muestra las defecaciones dejadas por los cochinorusos a su paso por una guardería


----------



## orcblin (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo logico seria movilizar a los militares licenciados o en la reserva de los ultimos 10 años, escogiendo preferentemente a solteros sin hijos a su cargo.
> 
> PD- Esa leva creo que podria doblar facilmente el numero de tropas que hay desplegadas en Ucrania.



y que sentido tendría?
más carne de cañon, más muertos en cualquier ataque de misiles en cualquier campamento para nada?


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

El Tuerto dijo:


> Ojo hoy con los perros de Satán. Llevan ya tiempo señalando este día para realizar uno de sus aquelarres de muerte y destrucción.
> 
> Feliz nueve de mayo para los que aún conservan la capacidad de razonar, y no han sucumbido a la involución programada que ha convertido a medio planeta en bestias carentes de empatía y sentido común.
> 
> Rusia prevalecerá sin lugar a dudas.



De cómo lleva décadas funcionando la propaganda otanica manipulando a las masas a través de los ministerios orwelianos:

A la pregunta de "Qué nación contribuyo más a la derrota del nazismo en 1945?", estas son las respuestas a lo largo de las décadas en Francia:













Valga apuntar que en 2015 se empezaba a recobrar cierta memoria histórica. Casualidad?

En otros paises estas distorsiones son aun mayores. Sondeo anglo del instituto ICM en 2015:







En: L'enseignement de l'ignorance : Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribué à la défaite de l’Allemagne en 1945 ?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y que sentido tendría?
> más carne de cañon, más muertos en cualquier ataque de misiles en cualquier campamento para nada?



Si la Otan incrementa la ayuda y la ofensiva esta algo estancada, lo logico es subir la apuesta, abandonar o rendirse no es una opcion.


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Esta guerra se eternizará lo que USA desee. El congreso acaba de votar una ayuda adicinal a los ucronazis de 33.000 millones de $.
> Para mí es una guerra declarada a Rusia y así se debía de considerar.



Lo que deberían considerar es tomar Jarkov, que está a 20 km de su frontera, llevamos ya dos meses de guerra y todavía no han conseguido tomarla. Luego ya si eso declaran la guerra a EEUU.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Ojo que Putin lleva algo , será el maletín nuclear ?


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Empieza el desfile de la victoria:


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si quieres ver el desfile del 9 de mayo en Moscú.
> 
> Enlace para RT en directo.
> 
> ❗ RT en Español en vivo - TELEVISIÓN GRATIS 24/7 (odysee.com)




Acaba de empezar.


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Empieza el desfile de la victoria:




es impresionante..


----------



## Xan Solo (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El partido comunista en Rusia no pasa en las generales, de un 20% de los votos, Rusia conmemora la victoria en una guerra sangrienta, no su pasado comunista.
> 
> PD- Apoyan, estan orgullosos de la historia de su nacion, pero no hacen apologia del comunismo, ponerse una pilotka en la cabeza solo es una forma de apoyar una importante fiesta nacional y no es lo mismo la bandera roja de la victoria, que la bandera roja sovietica.



No obstante se han visro soldados rusos regulares con la bandera. Soviética, no la


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

No decian los follayankees que Shoigu estaba muriendose ?, lo veo muy sano.


----------



## Don Luriio (9 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> PSOE, podemos, PP, Vox, Biden, Soros, Greta, borrell, Angelina, Ferreras, Trudeau, Femen, mássmierdas todos,..., U2



JaJa. Hay uno que dice que si no han sufrido bastante


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No obstante se han visro soldados rusos regulares con la bandera. Soviética, no la



Alguna se ha visto pero por iniciativa personal de algun soldado, no me extrañaria que su capitan le llamara al orden.












Bandera de la Victoria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




:

PD- La bandera de la URSS no es oficial, la del partido comunista tampoco, solo es oficial la enseña de la victoria y por detras siempre de la bandera nacional de la federacion rusa.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Reuters informó diciendo que Rusia bombardeó una escuela y mató a 60 personas...
Y, efectivamente. Rusia dio en la diana. Esos escolares que hacían clases nocturnas
eran adultos y llevaban uniforme.
No se podía de saber...


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Muy atento con lo que dice Putin, no da puntada sin hilo. Cada una de sus palabras tiene efectos reales. Nada que ver con las falsas promesas, demagogia y mentiras de nuestros gobernantes títeres.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Los come mierdas, feladores otanicos, decian que esta actriz se haria famosa y tendria muchas ofertas de trabajo en occidente, animar a cometer crimenes de guerra, asesinando a prisoneros rusos calvos, es muy grave, ahora que sufra las consecuencias, no apoyo que le den la justicia de la selva, pero nadie la obligo a grabar el pvto video, que se joda !!!.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

_Parte aérea del desfile en Moscú cancelada debido al clima, dijo Peskov

_


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Putin esta cabreado a tope. Ojo.


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El partido comunista en Rusia no pasa en las generales, de un 20% de los votos, Rusia conmemora la victoria en una guerra sangrienta, no su pasado comunista.
> 
> PD- Apoyan, estan orgullosos de la historia de su nacion, pero no hacen apologia del comunismo, ponerse una pilotka en la cabeza solo es una forma de apoyar una importante fiesta nacional y no es lo mismo la bandera roja de la victoria, que la bandera roja sovietica.



Estas pidiendo entender algo a gente a la que le es imposible FÍSICAMENTE.
Y no es una forma de hablar... Es la naturaleza que es muy puta. Y los que han liado esto lo saben


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Parte aérea del desfile en Moscú cancelada debido al clima, dijo Peskov
> 
> _



No veo que sea por cuestiones meteorológicas.

Conveniencia de tener el espacio aéreo limpio, quizás?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 May 2022)

Minutos musicales de música Rusa para este día de la victoria:

Den Pobedy, un clasico




Y este magnífico vals de Shostakovich en esta particular escenificacion para Ana Karenina:


----------



## Erebus. (9 May 2022)

Ya declaró la movilización general y la guerra total contra la OTAN?


----------



## apocalippsis (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los come mierdas, feladores otanicos, decian que esta actriz se haria famosa y tendria muchas ofertas de trabajo en occidente, animar a cometer crimenes de guerra, asesinando a prisoneros rusos calvos, es muy grave, ahora que sufra las consecuencias, no apoyo que le den la justicia de la selva, pero nadie la obligo a grabar el pvto video, que se joda !!!.



El karma es tremendo, aun tendra suerte que acabara viva y por ser mujer..........


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

"_USA y sus países satélites..."

Jojojo_

Es la misma expresión que se utilizaba en occidente cuando se referían a los integrantes del Pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Estas pidiendo entender algo a gente a la que le es imposible FÍSICAMENTE.
> Y no es una forma de hablar... Es la naturaleza que es muy puta. Y los que han liado esto lo saben



Gran parte de la poblacion española, considera a los rusos los malos del conflicto, debido a la propaganda en los medios y cambia de canal cuando ve noticias de la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No veo que sea por cuestiones meteorológicas.
> 
> Conveniencia de tener el espacio aéreo limpio, quizás?



Hace un día cojonudo, como no sea por el viento (que sí parece que hace), será por lo que dices.


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Gran parte de la poblacion española, considera a los rusos los malos del conflicto, debido a la propaganda en los medios y cambia de canal cuando ve noticias de la guerra en Ucrania.



Paso lo mismo con el covid. La gente es incapaz de establecer relaciones basicas de pensamiento. El dia que les digan que 2+2 son 5, pues 5 son.
Ademas, nos han atrofiado hasta tal punto que la gente es incapaz de leer varias paginas seguidas sin perder concentración.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo que Putin lleva algo , será el maletín nuclear ?



Es una manta


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Bueno, la guerra seguirá contra USA y sus países satélites... Que cosas....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

(OT) Anda, el del Vox en Bloomberg


----------



## afiestas (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A la vez puede utilizar MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic para comprobar que buques vigilan. Los buques militares no suelen aparecer.



Créeme lo hice y no logré encontrar alguno. Gracias.

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

En el discurso de Putin en el desfile de la Victoria.

No se anunciaron movilizaciones.
No se declararon guerras.
Todo más/menos es esperado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47755


----------



## golden graham (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin esta cabreado a tope. Ojo.



Me gusta


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> (OT) Anda, el del Vox en Bloomberg



Copycat de Putin??????
Se ha vuelto todo el mundo gilipollas de repente?


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

⚡Putin comenzó el discurso en el Día de la Victoria

La defensa de la Patria, cuando se decidió su destino, siempre ha sido sagrada, - Putin

Putin: "No hay familia en Rusia que no haya sido quemada por la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Su recuerdo no se desvanece".

Putin, dirigiéndose a los militares: están luchando por nuestra gente en el Donbass, por la seguridad de nuestra Patria

Putin: Rusia siempre abogó por la creación de un sistema de seguridad, los países de la OTAN no querían escucharnos

Rusia dio un rechazo preventivo a la agresión - Putin.

Putin: los países de la OTAN no querían escucharnos, tenían planes completamente diferentes, se hicieron preparativos para un ataque a Crimea, la alianza comenzó el desarrollo militar de los territorios adyacentes a nosotros, todo indicaba que se produciría un enfrentamiento con los neonazis. ser inevitable

⚡A los veteranos estadounidenses se les prohibió venir al Desfile en Moscú. Pero estamos orgullosos de su contribución a Victory. Honramos la hazaña de todos los aliados. Todos los que derrotaron al nazismo y al militarismo

putin


----------



## Liquamen (9 May 2022)

Dicen en medios rusos que han cancelado el desfile aereo por "mal tiempo" ....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Y ahora la parte ucraniana ha entrado en pánico por el lanzamiento de una operación en el noroeste del Mar Negro.

Al menos seis buques y dos submarinos de la agrupación de buques de la Armada rusa están preparados para lanzar ataques con misiles, según el Mando Operativo Sur.

Están equipados con más de 50 misiles de crucero.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47752


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Los vándalos de Lviv destrozaron la Iglesia Ortodoxa del Patriarcado de Moscú

Mientras las autoridades ucranianas luchan celosamente contra los monumentos soviéticos, los ciudadanos ucranianos de Lviv profanaron la iglesia de San Volodymyr de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, subordinada al Patriarcado de Moscú. Los "héroes" no identificados, aparentemente creyendo que era una contribución digna a la victoria sobre los rusos, vertieron espuma sobre las puertas de entrada para evitar que los creyentes entraran, y garabatearon en las paredes con inscripciones: "Demonios del FSB", "la casa de Putin", "los rusos no son personas".

Los autores de la "acción" permanecieron en el anonimato, y los nacionalistas locales se apresuraron a asegurar que no tenían nada que ver con el vandalismo, y que supuestamente era obra de los propios creyentes ortodoxos.

Deseando, al parecer, asestar un golpe a la fortaleza de los enemigos de Ucrania, los vándalos volvieron a plantear la cuestión retórica de si los "activistas" ucranianos tienen algo de sagrado. Anteriormente, Readovka informó de que se había presentado a la Rada Suprema un proyecto de ley que prevé la liquidación de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47749


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

De momento Putin solo habla de lo que ya sabemos.
Seguimos esperando si habrá mensaje especial o no.


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)

__





Moscú acoge el gran desfile militar en honor al 77.º Día de la Victoria en la Gran Guerra Patria — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire Moscú acoge el gran desfile militar en honor.. 1 h 24 min 5 s de 9 mayo 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 14072. Me gusta: 1577.




vk.com


----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Dicen en medios rusos que han cancelado el desfile aereo por "mal tiempo" ....



Hay lluvias anunciadas para el mediodía, o puede que antes. No es la primera vez que lo hacen, aunque parezca que haga buen tiempo en ese momento.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Gran parte de la poblacion española, considera a los rusos los malos del conflicto, debido a la propaganda en los medios y cambia de canal cuando ve noticias de la guerra en Ucrania.



Bueno, debido a eso y al lodazal de incultura en el que hoza. No es que no supieran poner a Ucrania en el mapa hace dos meses, es que no saben poner ni Moscú, ni San Petersburgo, ni Vladivostok, ni el contorno de Rusia y sus fronteras si me apuras.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los combatientes del Ministerio del Interior del LNR capturaron a un drogadicto nazi en la región de Kharkiv
> 
> Un ciudadano con tatuajes nazis llamó la atención de las fuerzas del orden en un puesto de control en Volchansk.
> 
> ...



Asi tenia que actuar la policia española, si en un control de carreteras rutinario se encuentran a un drogadicto delincuente con antecedentes, *lo deberian acompañar a su casa, para registrar su vivienda y comprobar que no supone un peligro para la salud publica y sus vecinos, siempre con la autorizacion del mismo o del juzgado.*

PD- Eso se llama un trabajo bien hecho, bravo !!!.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Según los expertos occidentales, Ucrania ya ha perdido la guerra, ya que perdió:

80% de los yacimientos de petróleo y gas
Todas las refinerías y grandes depósitos de petróleo
Siembra de campos
Minas de carbón
Cuatro puertos principales
Sustancial parte de la generación nuclear y sustancial del carbón
Yacimientos de petróleo y gas en las costas del Mar Negro
Las plantas metalúrgicas de Mariupol y Krivoy Rog
Casi en su totalidad - complejo militar-industrial nacional

t.me/boris_rozhin/47745


----------



## Gotthard (9 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según los expertos occidentales, Ucrania ya ha perdido la guerra, ya que perdió:
> 
> 80% de los yacimientos de petróleo y gas
> Todas las refinerías y grandes depósitos de petróleo
> ...



Y las minas de uranio de la zona de Zaporiyia, que si no han caído caerán sin duda. Las más grandes de Europa.


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Me ha parecido ver una "cortina de precipitación" cercana a la Plaza Roja, en uno de los planos generales.


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hay lluvias anunciadas para el mediodía, o puede que antes. No es la primera vez que lo hacen, aunque parezca que haga buen tiempo en ese momento.



https://vebcom.live/cameras/moscow-marksistskaya/
Una camara web para que eche un vistazo el que quiera. Nublado, no se iba a ver gran cosa. En 2019 la cancelaron también... Joder que hay hemerotecas Pulido...
Pero como los hay que se agarran a cualquier cosa...


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En el discurso de Putin en el desfile de la Victoria.
> 
> No se anunciaron movilizaciones.
> No se declararon guerras.
> ...



Las guerras frías y solapadas nunca se declaran pero el discurso de Putin sobre la patria atacada no dista mucho del discurso de Stalin cuando Alemania estaba a las puertas de Moscú movilizando así todos los recursos de todas las repúblicas soviéticas con el fin de ganar la guerra. 
Hay en el fondo una llamada al sacrificio para preservar la memoria de los que cayeron en la guerra patria.


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.



Eso no es grasaza, es gel balístico.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Severalista @lady_north escribe que 14 tanques Leopard 2A7 y vehículos blindados británicos fueron enviados hoy desde el puerto danés de Esbjerg a Polonia.

Es una interesante coincidencia que ya se comentara esta semana que eran los Leopard que el gobierno polaco iba a cerrar el hueco de la fuerza de tanques tras entregar sus T-72 a Ucrania. Todo ello en el marco de los documentos según los cuales el armamento alemán va a países que "donan" sus armas a Ucrania.

Y según los medios de comunicación, hace unas semanas Berlín acaba de recibir una oferta de Varsovia para transferir "un gran número de tanques" a Ucrania. No sin beneficio para sí mismo, como usted entiende.

Sin embargo, el traslado de los Leopardos alemanes parece haberse estancado, y ni siquiera la visita del Primer Ministro polaco a la Canciller alemana ha servido de algo. Y no es de extrañar, el Leopard 2 no es suficiente ya para los propios alemanes, y ciertamente no es suficiente para reemplazar el enorme número de tanques entregados por Polonia (Varsovia entregó 200 ejemplares de tanques T-72 a Kiev).

En Eslovaquia, por cierto, las autoridades polacas valoraron la idea y también dijeron que estaban dispuestos a entregar sus tanques T-72 a Ucrania a cambio, claro está, de los Leopard alemanes. Sin embargo, los volúmenes son más pequeños: sólo 30 ejemplares.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47742


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Rusia destruirá los países de la OTAN en media hora en caso de guerra nuclear, pero es mejor no provocarnos - Rogozin

El jefe de Roskosmos, Dmitry Rogozin, dijo que los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en caso de guerra nuclear serían destruidos por Rusia en media hora, por lo que instó a no permitir ese escenario.

"En una guerra nuclear, los países de la OTAN serán destruidos por nosotros en media hora. Pero no debemos permitirlo", escribió Rogozin en su canal de Telegram.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47741


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.




pero a los follaukros del foro seguro que les pone estar acostaditto con el ...


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.



Lol, también tiene mucha mas superficie de impacto


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Cámara autónoma de tv moviéndose por el suelo de la plaza.


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Nuestros amigos...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Y eso lo dice un GENOCIDA al mando de una organización criminal internacional (la OMS).
Por cierto, que guerras hay unas cuantas en el mundo, y auténticas dictaduras y satrapías, pero esas no interesa acabar con ellas. Hijos de satanás...


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

El maletín nucelar.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Cuando algo escasea en la UE es un "sálvese quien pueda". Recordáis la que se lio con las mascarillas? 
Imaginad con el petroleo menguante o el gas. En fin, hay que mantener al populacho engañado hasta el final.


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

La corona de la ofrenda, parece un seto vista desde atrás.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Gran parte de la poblacion española, considera a los rusos los malos del conflicto, debido a la propaganda en los medios y cambia de canal cuando ve noticias de la guerra en Ucrania.



Al igual pq son los Rusos los que han invadido otro país y se dedican a lanzar misiles contra el mismo.
Ehhh pero quien sabe, igual tu tienes razón y es como el que le pega con la cara a uno que le da un puñetazo. Nada me sorprende ya en este foro.


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Graham Phillips
*Mariupol - The Truth about the Azovstal Evacuees !!*




*Gonzalo Lira: Igor Kolomoisky Is In Trouble*






vettonio dijo:


> Y este magnífico vals de Shostakovich en esta particular escenificacion para Ana Karenina:



de Shostakovich mucho mejor esta


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Otra perspectiva.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El maletín nucelar.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052333



¡¡Que vuelen esos misiles!!


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Putin coloca unos claveles sobre el hito conmemorativo dedicado a Odessa. Hizo referencia explicita en su discurso a las víctimas de esa ciudad en mayo de 2014.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Putin coloca unos claveles sobre el hito conmemorativo dedicado a Odessa. Hizo referencia explicita en su discurso a las víctimas de esa ciudad en mayo de 2014.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052340



También ha depositado claveles en el de Kiev...


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Cada hito corresponde a una de las ciudades heroicas en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.



Su corazón dice que no.


----------



## EUROPIA (9 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

El LNR ha anunciado hoy oficialmente la liberación de Popasna y Nizhny.
De hecho, Popasna fue liberada ya el 7 de mayo, y los dos últimos días se dedicaron a peinar las zonas residenciales en busca de los militares ucranianos restantes.
En Ucrania, la pérdida de Popasna se confirmó el 8 de mayo.
Estamos esperando el comienzo de las operaciones de combate activas en la dirección de Artemivsk. Está claro que el enemigo ha estado construyendo posiciones defensivas entre Popasna y Artemivsk. Pronto sabremos el éxito que ha tenido en esto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47758


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

_"Se está trabajando en el desarrollo de una nueva generación de misiles hipersónicos terrestres, aéreos y marítimos. Sus características superarán los diseños actuales y futuros de los estados líderes" (c) El viceprimer ministro Borisov

Los cohetes hipersónicos lanzados desde varias plataformas en cantidades masivas son el futuro real de los conflictos militares de mediados y segunda mitad de los años 20.
Rusia es ahora un líder mundial en este campo; es importante no perder esta ventaja y reforzarla._

t.me/boris_rozhin/47757


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)

En Portugal está habiendo una buena bronca entre el Partido Comunista Portugués y la asociación de refugiados ucranianos y embajada de Ucrania en Portugal, los comunistas portugueses acusan a la embajada ucraniana de hacer declaraciones antidemocráticas y de creer un clima de odio para intentar ilegalizar el Partido Comunista de Portugal.

En España no tienen ese problema porque quienes dirigen el partido comunista son de todo menos comunistas y son fieles aliados del régimen del Maidan


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Emoción viva en Mariupol: los habitantes no pueden contener las lágrimas en el Desfile de la Victoria

Las mujeres que vieron lo que ocurría en la ciudad no pueden contener las lágrimas durante un desfile de la Victoria en Mariupol.

Antes, se desplegó en la ciudad una cinta de San Jorge de 300 metros de longitud y se encendió solemnemente la Llama Eterna.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47759

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

putin ha hecho un dssfile muy bueno


mientras bono y payasos que no saben izar ni una bnaders deambilan por kiev el esta reconquistando dia a dia un gran territorio para la madre rusia que necesitaremos cuando no hay ni trigo ni energia

muy bien putin muy mal los que no lo ven


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

hace dias que no se oyen envios de srmas a ucrania

ahora si los funcis a televaguear


cada vezes mas claro que no hay petroleo para el planeta y hay wue inventarse problemas para que la gente se quede en casa


el tema tiene que estarmuuuuuy jodido


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Para cargarte a ese necesitas al menos un .50, son muchos palmos de grasaza que atravesar. Lo veis jijijajeante, pero un gordo de ese calibre tiene mas posibilidades de aguantar metralla y balazos que un soldado canijo.



: - ) También mucha mayor superficie de impacto y mas dificultades para camuflarse ...


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin ha hecho un dssfile muy bueno
> 
> 
> mientras bono y payasos que no saben izar ni una bnaders deambilan por kiev el esta reconquistando dia a dia un gran territorio para la madre rusia que necesitaremos cuando no hay ni trigo ni energia
> ...



¿Los signos de puntuación son otánicos?


----------



## orcblin (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En Portugal está habiendo una buena bronca entre el Partido Comunista Portugués y la asociación de refugiados ucranianos y embajada de Ucrania en Portugal, los comunistas portugueses acusan a la embajada ucraniana de hacer declaraciones antidemocráticas y de creer un clima de odio para intentar ilegalizar el Partido Comunista de Portugal.
> 
> En España no tienen ese problema porque quienes dirigen el partido comunista son de todo menos comunistas y son fieles aliados del régimen del Maidan



lo de la izquierda de este país es de deltito...

se han convertido en una altavoz del partido demócrata de USA y como buenos anglos antiespañoles hasta la médula

es que lo tienen todo..


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Al igual pq son los Rusos los que han invadido otro país y se dedican a lanzar misiles contra el mismo.
> Ehhh pero quien sabe, igual tu tienes razón y es como el que le pega con la cara a uno que le da un puñetazo. Nada me sorprende ya en este foro.



La guerra de Ucrania solo es la continuacion de un acoso de los EEUU contra la FR, si piensas que Putin se levanto un dia de la cama y dijo: *"hoy me apetece invadir", *estas muy equivocado, los europeos pro-otan estais ayudando a destruir europa, no solo a la UE, estais destruyendo vuestros puestos de trabajo e hipotecando el futuro de nuestros hijos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania solo es la continuacion de un acoso de los EEUU contra la FR, si piensas que Putin se levanto un dia de la cama y dijo: *"hoy me apetece invadir", *estas muy equivocado, los europeos pro-otan estais ayudando a destruir europa, no solo a la UE, estais destruyendo vuestros puestos de trabajo e hipotecando el futuro de nuestros hijos.



Pues si, desde hace dos años es evidente…pero algunos con el bozal aún puesto siguen sin darse cuenta.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 May 2022)

Algo me dice en mi fuero interno que los vínculos con 
Ucrania de Catalunya son mayores que con Rusia, entre otras razones por la cantidad de parejas e hijos con ucranianas en Catalunya


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)

Qué armamento se manda y qué no Ucrania. La importancia de las fuentes


Meses antes de que comenzara la invasión rusa de Ucrania, comenzamos a saber del suministros diversos de equipamiento militar de distinta procedencia....




www.defensa.com


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Toma Portugal!!
> 
> Portugal proporcionará a Ucrania vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas estadounidenses
> 
> ...



Todavia no sabemos si aquel convoy de Urovesa-Vamtac eran portugueses o españoles, pero viendo ese paquete de ayuda luso, con transportes oruga del año de la picor, seguramente era un envio de Pedro Sanchez "el vacia cuarteles".


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Algo me dice en mi fuero interno que los vínculos con
> Ucrania de Catalunya son mayores que con Rusia, entre otras razones por la cantidad de parejas e hijos con ucranianas en Catalunya



Niños ucranianos adoptados los hay por toda España y niños de Chernobil que veraneaban acogidos por familias españolas, lo mismo.

PD- Los catañordos separatistas quieren siempre ser los protagonistas de todo, funerales incluidos.


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)

A mí, cada vez que me hablan del tal Waly, el francotirador, me viene a la cabeza esto.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (9 May 2022)

La fase 2 de la guerra es ya un completo fracaso.En el norte los rusos estan desmoronandose rapidamente...como vaticino Strelkov.


----------



## Julc (9 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Menuda americana antibalas debe llevar el jefe debajo del abrigo ese...



Min 1:18, sale un español.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando algo escasea en la UE es un "sálvese quien pueda". Recordáis la que se lio con las mascarillas?
> Imaginad con el petroleo menguante o el gas. En fin, hay que mantener al populacho engañado hasta el final.



España pedigüeño number one en la UE no tendrá más remedio que aceptar """ compartir """ su gas ... Compartiremos por encima de nuestras posibilidades. Es en estas cosas que luego van pasando es en las que echas de menos no ser un puto pedigüeño y no tener una deuda pública ya saneada y podrías decir algo al respecto y poner condiciones pero España ahora mismo no tiene más remedio que hacer lo que le digan... Esto se podía o no se podía saber?? Por cierto como andan las primas de riesgo ...??




La Italiana por encima de los doscientos puntos y el baile todavía no ha empezado ... Y ahora que hacemos ?? Pues nada porque habría que haberlo hecho hace una ya muchos años cuando la situación económica permitía recortar gasto y ahora tocará hacerlo como siempre ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 May 2022)

Particularmente pienso que las afinidades y vínculos de 
Ucrania con Catalunya son mayores que con Rusia, entre otras razones por la cantidad de parejas e hijos con ucranianas en Catalunya


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> En Portugal está habiendo una buena bronca entre el Partido Comunista Portugués y la asociación de refugiados ucranianos y embajada de Ucrania en Portugal, los comunistas portugueses acusan a la embajada ucraniana de hacer declaraciones antidemocráticas y de creer un clima de odio para intentar ilegalizar el Partido Comunista de Portugal.
> 
> En España no tienen ese problema porque quienes dirigen el partido comunista son de todo menos comunistas y son fieles aliados del régimen del Maidan



A ver si te crees que el Garzon se ha pasado su vida lamiendo culos en IU para luego vivir como un obrero ... El único ideal de este tipo era vivir del cuento como un burgues.


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Pushilin en Mariupol DNR
Nova Kakhovka - Kherson oblast


Berdyansk - Zhaporozie oblast


Energodar - Zhaporozie oblast
Kherson


Melitipol - Zhaporozhie oblast


----------



## Don Luriio (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los come mierdas, feladores otanicos, decian que esta actriz se haria famosa y tendria muchas ofertas de trabajo en occidente, animar a cometer crimenes de guerra, asesinando a prisoneros rusos calvos, es muy grave, ahora que sufra las consecuencias, no apoyo que le den la justicia de la selva, pero nadie la obligo a grabar el pvto video, que se joda !!!.



Esta desconocía la furia de calvo, un error muy común


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El Barayktar, ''tecnología turca''.  Esto es como lo del submarino S-80, te pones a investigar un poco y todos los componentes esenciales son de fabricación americana.



Los motores que usaba el Barayktar eran ucranianos, esa fabrica ukra fue destruida por los rusos, ahora le compraran los motores a los usanos, *los yankies no solo se estan cargando la economia de la UE, estan forrandose con la guerra y exportando a saco, no es que sean muy listos, es que nuestros dirigentes se hacen los tontos !!!. *


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)

Dicen que quien olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla, pues bien, en estos momentos cualquier versión exótica sobre la segunda guerra mundial es valida, no hay más que meterse en internet para comprobarlo, inventemos versiones extravagantes que sirvan para reformularlo todo y adaptarlo a un contexto, el actual, en el que hay que poner patas arriba todo para crear un relato que nos vuelva a hacer caer en el lado de los buenos, al final, la realidad siempre estuvo sobrevalorada y como dijo el gran Antonio Machado "la verdad también se inventa". En estos momentos cualquier versión de la historia de la II Guerra Mundial y su contexto político puede ser valida siempre que sirva a unos intereses, que al final es lo que manda, bien sea la de "Ingluorious Bastards" o la de "The man in the high castle".


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero ellos siguen creyendo que luchan por una causa justa. DEP.
> 
> Al que tiene que colgar el propio pueblo ukro es a zelenski y a toda la mafia Nazi que esta detras.



En el 2014 tenían en Ucrania tenian un gobierno de transacción = Los rusos se agarraron Crimea
En 2015 Mandaba otro presidente Poroshenko = Los rusos invadieron y se agarraron el Dombass de forma encubierta pero invadieron ellos. 

El presidente de Ucrania podía ser Jesús de Nazareth los rusos igualmente iban a invadir.... Nada podía detener la invasión porque Europa fue débil anteriormente, decidieron ceder ante Putin, ahora los Ucranianos no tienen otra salida deben defender su territorio o regalarlo a los rusos y a los habitantes de esas tierras les experan violaciones, torturas, asesinatos y deportaciones y Europa / OTAN deben proveerles de todo el equipamiento necesario para que puedan sostener el esfuerzo de guerra, si la OTAN no esta en capacidad de asistir a los Ucranianos para que expulsen a los rusos pues esa alianza no tiene ya razón alguna de existir 

Tenga paciencia y también estomago ya que va a seguir muriendo mucha mas gente ya fueron expulsados de Kiev hace semanas, se les esta ahora expulsando de toda la periferia Kharkov.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Esta desconocía la furia de calvo, un error muy común



Los calvos nunca olvidan una ofensa, la discapacidad capilar es lo que tiene !!!.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (9 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Pe…pe…pe… pero no era que tenían ahí abajo un sistema de la leche lleno de comida y agua? Ah?



Se van a rendir.

Se les exige el martirio pero se van a rendir.

Alguna justificación tendrán que dar, llevan días quejándose del abandono de Kiev y se habló de evacuación a un tercer país, no quieren ir cautivos a Rusia ni vencidos a Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)

Quitarán el busto del gran Zhúkov, pero la historia no la van a poder cambiar. El general se plantó en Berlín y terminó la guerra.


----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

Ya sabemos por qué el Mario ese la llama así...


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

vacunas = javelin

esto es un descojono

gracias que rusia os va a dar a todos los cm por el culo antes de fin de año


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Cabeza de puente de BELOGOROVKA-Bolsillo de Lissichansk
1. La mayoría de los cruces en el sitio van desde probables posiciones definidas de AFU (poss. 2nd NE-ward)
2.Prob.arty/disparos directos que indican el avance principal
3. Artillería de AFU en probables áreas de formación/marchado de RF
4. Huelga anómala en edificio escolar aislado
5.Poss.cabeza de puente adicional


Rusia estima que la fuerza de las fuerzas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk y sus alrededores consiste en 8.000 soldados y personal de apoyo. Si se rodea, este sería el mayor desastre de personal ucraniano desde Mariupol.
El avance de Belogorvka amenaza...


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Melitopol


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania solo es la continuacion de un acoso de los EEUU contra la FR, si piensas que Putin se levanto un dia de la cama y dijo: *"hoy me apetece invadir", *estas muy equivocado, los europeos pro-otan estais ayudando a destruir europa, no solo a la UE, estais destruyendo vuestros puestos de trabajo e hipotecando el futuro de nuestros hijos.



No. La guerra de Ukrania es la invasion de Rusia. Nada más. No te confundas.
Solo un país ha invadido a otro, Rusia. 
Solo un país está tirando misiles contra otro. Rusia.
Espero que ya te haya quedado claro.
Lo que te apetezca a ti u a otro me importa poco.
El único que ayuda a destruir Europa eres tú y el resto que se dedican a blanquear al que pega el puñetazo y culpar al que pone la cara.

Si a Putin le pica que se rasque dentro de sus fronteras.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

Pues yo me la peto por todos los agujeros.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Times Square







Y aquí el cliente medio de Times Square







Sigan mamándola gringos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No. La guerra de Ukrania es la invasion de Rusia. Nada más. No te confundas.
> Solo un país ha invadido a otro, Rusia.
> Solo un país está tirando misiles contra otro. Rusia.
> Espero que ya te haya quedado claro.
> ...




*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Melitopol



Mal día para la OTAN…eso es lo que quiere evitar.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





Al circo ruso le crecen los enanos, DÍA DE LA VICTORIA: los rusos pierden Tsyrkuny tras la RENDICIÓN TOTAL del 115º regimiento y la Guardia Nacional


meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto:meparto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

En algún lugar, entre tantos chismes diarios de batallas y misiles en búnkeres y trincheras, 
seguimos olvidando las inexcrutables palabras de Putin: la OTAN volverá a las fronteras de 1997.


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas entraron en Novodruzhesk, un asentamiento en las afueras de Lisichansk.


De Kamchatka a Daguestán: voluntarios de diferentes partes de Rusia llegan a Rubeznoye..


Polonia Marzo 2022 - izquierda
Polonia Mayo 2022 - derecha..


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Igual que las mascarillas y el material sanitario.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Ya tengo puesto mucho material de los francotiradores spetsnaz. Con rifles y miras de otro nivel. Y la mejor formación.

Este es el resultado


----------



## I. de A. (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Melitopol



Los demócratas liberales, ahora otaneros, tienen que estar muy orgullosos y henchidos de emoción viendo al viento la bandera de la tiranía roja, junto a la cual lucharon y, después, se repartieron Europa y el mundo con Stalin como buenos amigos.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No. La guerra de Ukrania es la invasion de Rusia. Nada más. No te confundas.
> Solo un país ha invadido a otro, Rusia.
> Solo un país está tirando misiles contra otro. Rusia.
> Espero que ya te haya quedado claro.
> ...



Lo he entendido bien ???, la legalidad solo empieza donde vosotros quereis, ahora comprendes porque existen las guerras ???.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (9 May 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (9 May 2022)

Según dijo el Papa hoy se acababa la guerra. ¿A que hora más o menos está previsto?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alcorconita (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya tengo puesto mucho material de los francotiradores spetsnaz. Con rifles y miras de otro nivel. Y la mejor formación.
> 
> Este es el resultado



Joder, se ve la parábola de la bala.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Rusia no puede ni debe irse de allí.
Tiene un deber histórico y moral con estas gentes.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Quitarán el busto del gran Zhúkov, pero la historia no la van a poder cambiar. El general se plantó en Berlín y terminó la guerra.



Tuvo el honor de firmar la rendición porque fue de los que menos hizo para evitarla ...Lakeitel le llamaban porque era incapaz de llevarle la contraria en nada a Hitler.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

_*"A quienes en todo el mundo valoran la vida humana y la decencia, la civilización y la justicia:
con el Día de la Victoria, a todos ustedes. Eterno recuerdo y gloria a los caídos que derrotaron
al nazismo. De repente, esta fecha ha adquirido un nuevo significado, con Rusia, una vez más, *_
*luchando contra un mal muy real del nazismo en Ucrania. "*

Andreij Martyanov


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Luka en Brest
El presidente de Bielorrusia sobre la Unión Europea
"Ustedes son como minimo mentirosos, como maximo sinvergüenzas"
Potente discurso de Alexander Lukashenko


Biskek - Kirgizstan


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Crece la expectación aquí en Moscú sobre lo que dirá mañana Putin.
> Aquí los rusos comentan que tal vez declare la guerra a Ucrania, para así impedir que Usa se meta en el Oeste de Ucrania, con Polonia.
> 
> Yo era de la opinión de que nada iba a anunciarse, pero si hay expectación por aquí, lo mismo acaba ocurriendo.



Pues al final parece que nada especial se ha anunciado.
Al menos durante el desfile.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Joder, se ve la parábola de la bala.



Si el 4k HD y va y le da al señuelo


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

I militari delle forze armate della RF depongono fiori sui monumenti militari nella regione di Kharkiv


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2022)

Tu eres retrasado mental o que?


----------



## otroyomismo (9 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Quitarán el busto del gran Zhúkov, pero la historia no la van a poder cambiar. El general se plantó en Berlín y terminó la guerra.



Se cargaran los cabezacuadrada el museo que mantienen en Berlin-Karlshorst desde el fin de la IIWW?







Han mantenido la sala sin cambios desde el momento de la primera firma de paz (aqui solo se firmo la rendicion ante los ruskis)


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

Primeros meses de guerra:

ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA
*Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"*
"Estuve en primera línea en Irpin y Bucha. Ayudamos a liberarlos... Luchamos frente a frente. Los que lograban cruzar a nuestro lado nos contaban que los rusos estaban cometiendo crímenes de guerra"

Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"








Vs lo que realmente paso.



El famoso francotirador canadiense "Wali" regresa a su hogar tras haber participado en la guerra de Ucrania.
Dos meses después de responder a la llamada del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, el francotirador Wali está de regreso en Quebec, ileso, aunque estuvo a punto de perder la vida allí "varias veces".
"Tengo suerte de seguir vivo, estuvo muy cerca", dijo el ex soldado del Royal 22e Régiment, en una entrevista con La Presse en su casa en el área metropolitana de Montreal.
Su última misión en la región de Donbass, en una unidad ucraniana que apoyaba a soldados reclutados, precipitó un poco su regreso. A primera hora de la mañana, dos de los reclutas salieron de sus mantas para fumar un cigarrillo. “Les dije que no se expusieran así, pero no me escuchaban”, dijo Wali.
Un proyectil de "alta precisión" de un tanque ruso estalló junto a ellos.“Vi pasar la metralla como láseres. Mi cuerpo se tensó. No podía escuchar nada. Fue realmente violento. »
Inmediatamente comprendió que no había nada que hacer por sus dos hermanos de armas ucranianos que habían sido duramente golpeados. “Olía a muerte, es difícil de describir; es un olor macabro a carne carbonizada, azufre y productos químicos. Es tan inhumano, ese olor. "
Al final, él mismo dijo que solo disparó dos balas en unas ventanas "para asustar" y nunca estuvo realmente dentro del campo de tiro del enemigo. "Es una guerra de máquinas", donde soldados ucranianos sufren pérdidas muy cuantiosas por los bombardeos, pero "pierden muchas oportunidades" de debilitar al enemigo porque carecen de conocimientos técnicos militares, resume. "Si los ucranianos hubieran tenido los procedimientos que teníamos en Afganistán para comunicarse con la artillería, podríamos haber causado una carnicería", cree.
Al final, fue su vida familiar la que prevaleció sobre su deseo de ayudar a los ucranianos, dice Wali. "Mi corazón se siente como si volviera al frente. Todavía tengo la llama. Me gusta el teatro de operaciones. Pero presioné mi suerte. No tengo lesiones. Pienso para mí mismo, ¿hasta dónde puedo tirar los dados? No quiero perder lo que tengo aquí"




Ni frente, ni muertos cientos Rusos, ni crimenes de guerra....al final vio que el ejercito Ucraniano son una banda y salio por patas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2022)

Si pero de ese 1100000 de soldados para toda la URSS y luego están los gringos en el frente del Pacífico.en el frente birmano.bonvarddabdo desde China.
Y en África y Europa.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 May 2022)

Enfrentamientos en el pueblo de Pavlivka cerca de Velyka Novosilka


----------



## torque_200bc (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Primeros meses de guerra:
> 
> ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA
> *Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"*
> ...




"Es la primera vez que estoy en una guerra de verdad y me esperaba otra cosa. Era divertido cuando los remeros nos financiaban los juguetitos del safari de follacabras, pero aqui vas con lo puesto y el enemigo tira a matar"

Translated by google.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En OZON.ru, el amazon ruso, tienes de todo. Eso sí, no envía fuera de Rusia



Curioso, gracias, tienen hasta aceitunas Españolas.


----------



## Billy Ray (9 May 2022)

Lamentable.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Nuestro Mariscal. El Zar Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin. Gloria y honor.



_*La peor lucha es la que no se hace. *_Karl Marx


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Sin la Revolución de Octubre - y la victoria contra el fascismo hace 77 años-
nunca habría existido esa desagradecida clase media que se llenó de codicia,
tanto en Europa como en EEUU.
El mundo tiene una deuda impagable de gratitud para con aquellos héroes.
Había que decirlo...


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

*Feliz día de la Victoria !!!



*


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.



que todos los males posibles de hoy solo sean unos botes de pintura


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.



No se porque c. No cierran la embajada en el país de las putitas yankees por excelencia, que asco Dan los polacos coño no se sacan el rabo usano de la boca ni para comer.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.



En Europa el único que cumple contra el NOM, es Hungría.


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Curioso, gracias, tienen hasta aceitunas Españolas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052427



Si, y tienen de todo.
Mi ultima adquisicion es un monedero con forma de camiseta del Atleti, con el escudo antiguo. Producto oficial...de hace lo menos 5 años. Que en España no he encontrado nunca.

Funcionan muy bien, en dos horas o 24 horas máximo, tienes lo que necesites.
Y por supuesto, barato.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.




Están fomentando el odio, la historia nos ha demostrado que cuando se insta al odio el pueblo lo gestiona muy mal, veremos cómo termina.

Espero que con un nuevo orden mundial pero uno de verdad.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Si se confirma estan muy cerca de cortar las comunicaciones y la via de retirada de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk ... Habrá lucha calle por calle como en Mariupol o se retirarán??


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El karma es tremendo, aun tendra suerte que acabara viva y por ser mujer..........



Aunque suene machista, las mujeres son demasiado manipulables, pero deberia haberse negado a grabar ese video, su carrera profesional termino con esa grabacion.

PD- Si sobrevive a la guerra, tendra tiempo de arrepentirse, puede acabar en una carcel facilmente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Present and past legends


----------



## Snowball (9 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si se confirma estan muy cerca de cortar las comunicaciones y la via de retirada de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk ... Habrá lucha calle por calle como en Mariupol o se retirarán??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052437



En esa ciudad está la mayor planta química de Europa...

Tendremos un Azovstal 2.0


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

*"Vimos cómo se desplegaba la infraestructura militar [en Ucrania]; cientos de asesores extranjeros*
_* comenzaban su trabajo; había entregas regulares de armas más modernas de los países de la OTAN. 
El peligro crecía cada día".

"Rusia hizo un desaire preventivo a la agresión: fue una decisión forzada, oportuna y la única correcta*_
* de un país soberano, fuerte e independiente"*

Putin, hoy.


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> PSOE, podemos, PP, Vox, Biden, Soros, Greta, borrell, Angelina, Ferreras, Trudeau, Femen, mássmierdas todos,..., U2



Reunión de pastores ¡Maricón el último!


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y las minas de uranio de la zona de Zaporiyia, que si no han caído caerán sin duda. Las más grandes de Europa.



El estado ruso recupera minas y yacimientos, que pertenecian a oligarcas corruptos y corporaciones internacionales, una liberacion con todas las letras, todos los habitantes de esas regiones prosperaran despues de la guerra.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Claro y los reyes catolicos que,eh?!


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Lo mas relevante de momento es que dice el hijoputin que toda la operacion especial es la consecuencia de que Occidente (West) estaba planeando un ataque sobre el Dombas, y que Ucrania estaba en conversaciones para hacerse con armas nucleares.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo he entendido bien ???, la legalidad solo empieza donde vosotros quereis, ahora comprendes porque existen las guerras ???.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052403
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052404



¿Con quien hablas? ¿Estás loco?
Vete a un parque a hablar en plural a los patos.


----------



## EUROPIA (9 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...



¿Tienes algo concreto aparte de mantras y frases graciosas que decir? Ya se que no.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Que es eso? Donde es? Y por qué ese despliegue


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Todo según tus fuentes que solo tienes tú, ¿verdad?


----------



## JAG63 (9 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando algo escasea en la UE es un "sálvese quien pueda". Recordáis la que se lio con las mascarillas?
> Imaginad con el petroleo menguante o el gas. En fin, hay que mantener al populacho engañado hasta el final.



Lo de regular, compartir las reservas estrategicas de gas y petroleo de los paises socios de la union no me parece tan mal, por lo que he leido la UE obliga a sus miembros a tener como minimo unas reservas para x meses.

PD- La Union Europea sirve para todo, solo tenemos que sustituir a los dirigentes pro Otan, por verdaderos pro Europa.


----------



## vermer (9 May 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Los demócratas liberales, ahora otaneros, tienen que estar muy orgullosos y henchidos de emoción viendo al viento la bandera de la tiranía roja, junto a la cual lucharon y, después, se repartieron Europa y el mundo con Stalin como buenos amigos.



Hoy toda la basura europea y anglo, desde otànicos hasta comunistas, celebran su "día de la victoria". Sólo falta que se sumen los nazis, y así estaría toda la chusma del planeta juntos.

Tambièn tenemos a esa gentuza de forma mayoritaria en este hilo. Pocos, muy pocos detràs de la verdad y del respeto a los demàs.
Que los anglos (y sus chachas de la UE) sean una piara de HDLGP, no hace buenos a los rusos, y menos aún a la piara comunista. No puede extrañarnos que vayan de la mano a menudo.


----------



## Zhukov (9 May 2022)

Los canales de Telegram asociados con Ermak, el Jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, han publicado una variedad de evaluaciones que, afirman en un intento de parecer neutrales, provienen de varios expertos anónimos:

1-Las fuerzas rusas no están presionando para una ofensiva en este momento porque esperan atraer a un gran número de tropas ucranianas fuera de las ciudades para que las sigan engañándolas para que piensen que se están retirando. Esto permitiría al ejército ruso llevar a cabo ataques contra un gran número de tropas ucranianas, lo que causaría un golpe significativo a la moral y la psicología de los militares ucranianos. Aparte de eso, es probable que las pérdidas ucranianas adicionales (en exceso) como resultado de estos ataques sean del orden de 10,000 militares.

2-Las fuerzas rusas continúan cazando depósitos y arsenales ucranianos, destruyéndolos con ataques dirigidos. En el Kremlin prevalece la opinión de que, tarde o temprano, Occidente dejará de suministrar armas a Ucrania. Este cambio tendrá lugar en el otoño de 2022 y servirá como punto de partida para la crisis ucraniana.

3-Las fuerzas rusas no participarán en ningún tipo de guerra relámpago en este momento. Occidente está "codificando" los informes de los medios con la expectativa de una ofensiva, sabiendo muy bien que Rusia ha elegido la estrategia de economía o recursos y un movimiento lento y metódico hacia adelante. Occidente está haciendo esto para que, en aproximadamente un mes, presente la idea de que los planes rusos han sido nuevamente frustrados y derrotados. Esta estrategia de crear una narrativa falsa para las masas se realiza con la intención de desinflar la moral de la sociedad rusa para convencerla de que Rusia ha perdido y que la crisis ucraniana debe llegar a su fin. El objetivo final de Occidente es concluir la crisis ucraniana antes del invierno de 2022-23, y luego pasar a la desestabilizadora Rusia desde adentro utilizando los sentimientos de derrota y la búsqueda de chivos expiatorios.

4-El ejército ucraniano está experimentando un grave déficit de equipo personal para sus soldados. El déficit se puede sentir en todo, desde equipar a los reservistas con uniformes nuevos hasta equipos de protección personal, como chalecos antibalas y cascos.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

La verdad es que es raro que el hijoPutin no haya declarado la guerra


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Con quien hablas? ¿Estás loco?
> Vete a un parque a hablar en plural a los patos.



   Que malo es tener unos argumentos tibios, eh ???, tengo una buena salud mental, no te intereses tanto por la ajena y vigila la tuya, majete !!!.


----------



## Gotthard (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.



No se puede ser mas subnormal que los gobiernos polacos, siempre hacen cosas que terminan en catástrofe. 

Ese señor al que le han pintado la cara no deja de ser un puto EMBAJADOR PLENIPOTENCIARIO con una pila de convenios protegiendole, que se ve que Polonia ha decidido pasarse por el forro de los cojones y ha desistido de darle ninguna protección ¿A ver con que cara exige Polonia ahora salvaguarda al Estado Ruso de sus funcionarios ahi? Como apliquen reciprocidad muchos diplomáticos polacos van a pasar malos tragos por los callejones de Moscú.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Vladimir Putin: 
*"Nuestro deber común es impedir el resurgimiento del nazismo, que tanto sufrimiento trajo a los pueblos
de diferentes países. Necesario preservar y transmitir a la posteridad la verdad sobre los acontecimientos
de los años de la guerra, los valores espirituales comunes, las tradiciones de amistad fraternal."*


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A España le ha ido "razonablemente bien" pertenecer al bloque de la "comunidad internacional" en los últimos 40 años, puesto que los males económicos son culpa más nuestra que de "interferencias extranjeras". La pertenencia al "bloque occidental" es el único freno comprobado en los últimos 200 años de que no nos matemos entre nosotros, en caso de que se instaure "otro régimen internacional" terminamos matándonos entre nosotros y exportando conflictos al extranjero. Hasta la fecha ni Francia ni RU han querido partir España a pesar de la multitud de ocasiones que han tenido, como si lo han hecho con otras naciones, la única razón oculta que se me ocurre es que el génesis español es muy similar el génesis británico o francés, y que romper España es un mal precedente para sus propios países. En caso de hegemonía Rusa o China, ¿Respetarían a España o nos desmembrarían?.
> 
> No tenga esperanzas de que "otro orden mundial" pueda beneficiarnos, lo más probable es que nos perjudique.



¿¿Razonablemente bien??:

Datos Macroeconomicos PIB .
en 1950 equivalente al 45% de la de los nueves países centrales de Europa
en 1975 el 83%, el mayor grado de convergencia con la Europa rica jamás alcanzado desde el siglo XVI, 
en 2018 el 71% y bajando

Industria
en 1950 representaba el 12% del PIB, 
en 1975 el 36% en 1975
en 2018 el 15% y bajando.

Clase Media:
En 1950 el 34% de la población, 
en 1975 la cifra había subido al 56%, la más alta de toda nuestra historia. 
en 2016 esta había descendido al *43%*.

Deuda:
En 1940 la deuda era el 60% del PIB
En 1975 era del 7,3% del PIB
En 2021 era del 118,4% del PIB

Tasa de paro:
1976: 5%
2022: 13% el peor de Europa (Eurostat febrero de 2022)

PD; Tened en cuenta que hemos inflado el PIB metiendo drogas y prostitución para reducir el deficif.

Nos ha ido cojonudo, sobre todo a algunos.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Buena maquina "liberada", esta completamente nueva, esa ametralladora ahora defendera a las mujeres, niños y ancianos de Novorrusia !!!.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Reino Unido asegura que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrán estar agotadas.*
Reino Unido estima que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrían estar en gran medida agotadas, debido a que la guerra en Ucrania se prolonga más de lo que esperaba el Kremlin, según el último parte de inteligencia británico.

Al comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania*, Rusia promovió públicamente su capacidad para realizar ataques y limitar los daños colaterales, y llegó a afirmar que las ciudades ucranianas estarían a salvo de los bombardeos, según resalta el parte facilitado este lunes por el Ministerio británico de Defensa. Sin embargo, a medida que el conflicto se prolonga, es posible que las municiones de precisión se hayan agotado, lo que ha obligado a usar municiones fácilmente disponibles, menos precisas y más fáciles de interceptar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 May 2022)

Ah la foto de los relojes


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido asegura que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrán estar agotadas.*
> Reino Unido estima que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrían estar en gran medida agotadas, debido a que la guerra en Ucrania se prolonga más de lo que esperaba el Kremlin, según el último parte de inteligencia británico.
> 
> Al comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania*, Rusia promovió públicamente su capacidad para realizar ataques y limitar los daños colaterales, y llegó a afirmar que las ciudades ucranianas estarían a salvo de los bombardeos, según resalta el parte facilitado este lunes por el Ministerio británico de Defensa. Sin embargo, a medida que el conflicto se prolonga, es posible que las municiones de precisión se hayan agotado, lo que ha obligado a usar municiones fácilmente disponibles, menos precisas y más fáciles de interceptar.



Pero no se les habían agotado a finales de Marzo, aquí no ha quien se aclare.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido asegura que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrán estar agotadas.*
> Reino Unido estima que las reservas de municiones de precisión de Rusia podrían estar en gran medida agotadas, debido a que la guerra en Ucrania se prolonga más de lo que esperaba el Kremlin, según el último parte de inteligencia británico.
> 
> Al comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania*, Rusia promovió públicamente su capacidad para realizar ataques y limitar los daños colaterales, y llegó a afirmar que las ciudades ucranianas estarían a salvo de los bombardeos, según resalta el parte facilitado este lunes por el Ministerio británico de Defensa. Sin embargo, a medida que el conflicto se prolonga, es posible que las municiones de precisión se hayan agotado, lo que ha obligado a usar municiones fácilmente disponibles, menos precisas y más fáciles de interceptar.



Esta es noticia de hace dos meses, no?


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En el 2014 tenían en Ucrania tenian un gobierno de transacción = Los rusos se agarraron Crimea
> En 2015 Mandaba otro presidente Poroshenko = Los rusos invadieron y se agarraron el Dombass de forma encubierta pero invadieron ellos.
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania podía ser Jesús de Nazareth los rusos igualmente iban a invadir.... Nada podía detener la invasión porque Europa fue débil anteriormente, decidieron ceder ante Putin, ahora los Ucranianos no tienen otra salida deben defender su territorio o regalarlo a los rusos y a los habitantes de esas tierras les experan violaciones, torturas, asesinatos y deportaciones y Europa / OTAN deben proveerles de todo el equipamiento necesario para que puedan sostener el esfuerzo de guerra, si la OTAN no esta en capacidad de asistir a los Ucranianos para que expulsen a los rusos pues esa alianza no tiene ya razón alguna de existir
> ...



Se lo apunto.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Que bien queda y que guapo en las camaras el francotirador más letal del mundo, no le falta ni la progre-barba ...


----------



## Billy Ray (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No se puede ser mas subnormal que los gobiernos polacos, siempre hacen cosas que terminan en catástrofe.
> 
> Ese señor al que le han pintado la cara no deja de ser un puto EMBAJADOR PLENIPOTENCIARIO con una pila de convenios protegiendole, que se ve que Polonia ha decidido pasarse por el forro de los cojones y ha desistido de darle ninguna protección ¿A ver con que cara exige Polonia ahora salvaguarda al Estado Ruso de sus funcionarios ahi? Como apliquen reciprocidad muchos diplomáticos polacos van a pasar malos tragos por los callejones de Moscú.



Esto es la _defenestración de Prag_a que nos lleva a _Montaña Blanca_ y al inicio de la guerra, no se puede hacer eso con diplomáticos, esto está consentido por el infame gobierno polaco.


----------



## maxkuiper (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Primeros meses de guerra:
> 
> ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA
> *Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"*
> ...



El temible Wali


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dicen que quien olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla, pues bien, en estos momentos cualquier versión exótica sobre la segunda guerra mundial es valida, no hay más que meterse en internet para comprobarlo, inventemos versiones extravagantes que sirvan para reformularlo todo y adaptarlo a un contexto, el actual, en el que hay que poner patas arriba todo para crear un relato que nos vuelva a hacer caer en el lado de los buenos, al final, la realidad siempre estuvo sobrevalorada y como dijo el gran Antonio Machado "la verdad también se inventa". En estos momentos cualquier versión de la historia de la II Guerra Mundial y su contexto político puede ser valida siempre que sirva a unos intereses, que al final es lo que manda, bien sea la de "Ingluorious Bastards" o la de "The man in the high castle".



Los europeos hemos dejado nuesta seguridad en manos de los anglosajones, en parte por pensar que ningun conflicto armado amenazaba a nuestra querida europa, siendo lacayos del primo de Zumosol usano, si quieres la paz, preparate para la guerra, 80 años de paz son muchos...

PD- Ejercito europeo y tratar a los anglocabrones, como ellos nos tratan !!!.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Esto si es una declaración de guerra de Putin al NWO…
MOSCÚ, 9 de mayo. /TASS/. A diferencia de Occidente, el pueblo ruso nunca renunciará a su amor por el país, la fe y los valores tradicionales, dijo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en un desfile del Día de la Victoria en la Plaza Roja de Moscú el lunes.
"Nunca renunciaremos a nuestro amor por el país, la fe, los valores tradicionales, las costumbres ancestrales y el respeto por todos los pueblos y culturas. En cuanto a Occidente, parece estar decidido a cancelar estos valores milenarios", señaló.


https://tass.com/politics/1448669


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Lamentable.



Ahí tienes tu respeto a los muertos....de un país que presume de cristianismo


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero no se les habían agotado a finales de Marzo, aquí no ha quien se aclare.



Los argumentarios que le pasan a gaviotón que son un poco contradictorios


----------



## workforfood (9 May 2022)

Rusia va lento porque las sanciones económicas apenas le han afectado y con una fuerza pequeña va paseándose por Ucrania a su ritmo en el Donbass, creo que Odessa no la va a tocar, porque su implicación es mínima. Esta guerra va a durar todo el verano.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo mas relevante de momento es que dice el hijoputin que toda la operacion especial es la consecuencia de que Occidente (West) estaba planeando un ataque sobre el Dombas, y que Ucrania estaba en conversaciones para hacerse con armas nucleares.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que malo es tener unos argumentos tibios, eh ???, tengo una buena salud mental, no te intereses tanto por la ajena y vigila la tuya, majete !!!.



No tendrás tan buena salud cuando vas hablando en plural a los demás y soltando invents. 
Te veo confundido. 
Cuando quieras contestarme a mi de forma específica y sin invents estaré encantado de leerte.


----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

El Zelendi cada día me da más asco. Está quedando como lo que es, una mala persona a la que sus conciudadanos le importan una puta mierda.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (9 May 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (9 May 2022)

Todavía no se ha enterado de en que bando jugaron los ucranianos en la ocupación alemana y en la segunda guerra mundial o ya han reescrito los libros de historia en Ucrania para hacerlos woke friendly?


----------



## workforfood (9 May 2022)

Ucrania lo que pintó en la segunda guerra mundial fue la partición de ejército central Alemán uno dirección Moscú y otro Kiev, la toma de Kiev se dijo por los propios Alemanes que fue la mayor metedura de pata de la segunda guerra mundial no sé si dos cuerpos de ejercito fueron destruidos en Kiev y varias divisiones de blindados y lo que se salvó fue muy poco para reforzar el ejército que iba a tomar Moscú y finalmente solo rozó la periferia.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Zelendi cada día me da más asco. Está quedando como lo que es, una mala persona a la que sus conciudadanos le importan una puta mierda.



Zoquetenski es como sanchinflas, están ahí porque los han puesto ahí para cumplir órdenes, éste al menos tiene 800 kilotones fuera, el begoño se conforma con un travelo y unos viajes en avión, también entre las marionetas hay categorías.


----------



## chapuzator (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Zelendi cada día me da más asco. Está quedando como lo que es, una mala persona a la que sus conciudadanos le importan una puta mierda.



Cae mal de cojones y como ha convertido Kiev en la nueva aldea del Rosio que tiene que ir todo el puto mundo de peregrino encima está mu visto, pero tambien sus digo que con el putín no me iba de de Vodkas ni que invitase él.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que muy pronto habrá dos días de la Victoria en Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este lunes que "muy pronto habrá dos Días de la Victoria en Ucrania", en alusión al triunfo sobre la Alemania nazi en la II Guerra Mundial, que hoy se conmemora en Ucrania, y otro para recordar el triunfo que espera lograr en el actual conflicto en Moscú.

Solo "un loco" puede querer repetir lo que ocurrió en la II Guerra Mundial y cualquiera que repita crímenes como los ocurridos entonces, está imitando la filosofía nazi, ha denunciado Zelenski, en el discurso publicado en su página web con motivo del 77 aniversario del Día de la Victoria sobre Alemania.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

Bueno, al final tanto esperar al día 9 de Mayo para que las cosas sigan igual...

Bueno, los europeos cada día más pobres y con peores perspectivas.


----------



## Zhukov (9 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cabeza de puente de BELOGOROVKA-Bolsa de Lissichansk



Confirmado esta mañana, con más detalle aquí 





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

*El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso* Parte I
08 de mayo de 2022 
Por Jorge Vilches para el Saker Blog

Ursula von der Leyen

Los científicos cognitivos coincidirían en que *la actual actuación de los dirigentes europeos podría diagnosticarse como ignorancia miope o -muy probablemente- ceguera intelectual plena*. En el caso de la hasta ahora alegre Ursula von der Leyen no hay duda de que sería lo segundo... pero sólo si primero descartamos su cálido apoyo a las políticas coloniales de la Bundeswehr y su participación militar... además de sus elogios al famoso general del Tercer Reich, el mariscal de campo Erwin Rommel, comandante del Cuartel General del Führer. Pero dejando a un lado ese posible tufillo nazi, el pleno "bloqueo intelectual" es la única forma amable de atreverse a explicar *un proyecto tan estratégico y condenado al fracaso como es prohibir la venta de petróleo ruso en todo el mundo. ¿Por qué se preguntarán ustedes? *
Ref #1 German defence minister praises Rommel, Hitler’s "favourite general"

Represalias asimétricas

La respuesta corta es una "represalia asimétrica no militar" masiva - "rusa" masiva- sin paliativos a través de ventas opcionales quirúrgicas y divisivas de gas natural -y otros productos básicos clave- dejando sólo el petróleo ruso sancionado por la UE para su venta y reventa a terceros. Y, oh sí, el armamentismo no se limita a ningún medio en particular, como ya deberían haber interiorizado varias escuelas de guerra europeas. La guerra es la guerra y prácticamente todo es válido. Pero aparentemente, sería como si a través de los siglos, los arrogantes líderes europeos -muy especialmente alemanes, franceses, suecos, británicos y polacos- no hubieran aprendido nada a pesar de los altísimos costos ya pagados por las experiencias bélicas de gran calibre de sus naciones, muy especialmente con Rusia. Por cierto, el Reino Unido también tiene la carga adicional ( ¿insoluble?) de su actual lastre del Brexit... 
Ref # 2 EU Proposes Ban On Russian Oil Imports | ZeroHedge

El softball de Ursula

¿Puedo llamarte Ursula? Gracias. "Nos aseguraremos de retirar el petróleo ruso de forma ordenada [... una fenomenal broma de mal gusto... ] de manera que nos permita a nosotros y a nuestros socios asegurar rutas de suministro alternativas y minimizar el impacto en los mercados globales", dijo usted. Pregunta: *¿observarán los rusos sin hacer nada tratando de ejecutar semejante enormidad a la velocidad y secuencia política y geopolítica que prefiere la UE? ¿Y los rusos nunca se atreverían a contraatacar con gas natural u otras restricciones, no? *Para empezar, *¿qué pasa con el níquel, el uranio y el litio?* No tenerlos sería como intentar preparar una comida sabrosa sin sal, pimienta o mostaza. *Sin uranio no es posible la energía nuclear, ¿lo sabías?* [Más adelante se hablará de ello]. Ursula, tus ilusiones de unicornio rosa son insondables gal.

Los kelpers de la UE

Esta locura de prohibición requiere la aprobación de la UE con el apoyo condicional de Hungría, Grecia y otros. Así que algunos miembros especiales de la UE estarán exentos mientras que los "kelpers" regulares de la UE no lo estarán. ¿Podría esto provocar graves fricciones? ¿Cuántos años tardará toda Europa en reconvertir su industria y sus cadenas de suministro? "Por eso eliminaremos el suministro ruso de petróleo crudo en 6 meses y el de productos refinados a finales de año". De acuerdo, así que la tía *Ursie cree que los rusos son lo suficientemente tontos como para dejarles eliminar esta idea de forma fácil y agradable a su propio ritmo y cuando decidan actuar según su propio calendario especial de la UE. No hay dinámicas de mercado involucradas ya que Europa juega las piezas de todos los demás también como los abuelos harían con los nietos de 3 años.* 
Ref # 3 EU states get extra time to reduce reliance on Russian energy – media

ADN ruso

De ninguna manera Úrsula,* los rusos juegan al ajedrez profesional de clase mundial mientras tú juegas a las damas de la escuela primaria*, ni siquiera siendo bueno en eso. En el momento en que Rusia perciba la ejecución inicial de tu plan de juego con respecto a la prohibición del petróleo ruso, hará sus movimientos, no los tuyos. Y esos movimientos rusos no serán agradables ni bonitos. Por un lado, *Europa no tendrá ni de lejos su propia capacidad de refinado de gasóleo para finales de 2022,* mientras que el mercado de destilados medios está cada vez más ajustado en todas partes a medida que la demanda se recupera de la pandemia de Covid. Así que el "plan" de la UE es buscar frenéticamente sustitutos difíciles de encontrar o simplemente inexistentes, invirtiendo toneladas de tiempo, dinero, esfuerzo y riesgo. Los rusos ya lo saben incluso antes de empezar. El gasóleo ya es críticamente escaso en la UE.
Además, *Europa seguirá comprando petróleo y destilados rusos a través de terceros países una vez que introduzca cualquier embargo, sólo que a precios mucho más altos* que los actuales. Este viejo, rápido y sucio negocio se conoce como "triangulación" Úrsula.

Bola dura rusa

La amenaza existencial impuesta a Rusia por la UE con su macabro "Plan Ucrania" y las sanciones no ha dejado a Rusia otra salida que la de jugar duro para mantenerse. Además, *el dominio de las represalias rusas no militares es en realidad ilimitado debido a la adicción total y abierta que Europa ha desarrollado para las importaciones rusas de diferentes tipos, incluyendo productos básicos de todos y cada uno de los tipos imaginables.* Sin ello, Europa dejará de existir tal y como la conocemos en cuestión de muy pocos meses, si no semanas. Como debería plantear Francis Fukuyama, la dependencia de Europa de las materias primas rusas es el fin de su propia historia. El mundo unipolar está muriendo, admítelo Frank. Pista: escribe un nuevo libro tío.
Ref # 4 Trump Was Right: Putin's Gas Strategy Gives Germany Only Bad & Worse Choices | ZeroHedge
Ref # 5 Moscow toughens response to Western sanctions


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Cae mal de cojones y como ha convertido Kiev en la nueva aldea del Rosio que tiene que ir todo el puto mundo de peregrino encima está mu visto, pero tambien sus digo que con el putín no me iba de de Vodkas ni que invitase él.




El hijoPutin va a cumplir 70 años y en los últimos tiempos se ha visto claro su declive físico, hasta hace 8 años aun se mostraba practicando artes marciales, etc.. pero desde hace tiempo que solo aparece sentado y si esta de pie es durante muy poco tiempo. 

Dada su edad no me parecía raro que sufriera de alguna enfermedad degenerativa como puede ser la artrosis o que padezca algún problema de salud que este requiriendo de tratamientos agresivos.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

*El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso* Parte II

no su perro

Parece que* Ursula von der Leyden ha convencido a la UE de que alimentar una refinería o una planta química es como alimentar a su perro. *Pero nada puede estar más lejos de la realidad. *Las plantas químicas y las refinerías están muy ajustadas y sutilmente calibradas para una alimentación muy específica muy difícil de sustituir.* Se pueden hacer y se han hecho cambios, pero se requiere mucho tiempo, esfuerzo, dinero, instalaciones dedicadas, experimentación, conocimientos específicos, riesgo y, lo más importante, piensos fijos e invariables que cumplan siempre las especificaciones. Esto significa que *Rusia suministra hoy a Europa grados exclusivos e insustituibles de petróleo y gas con un contenido químico muy específico (incluso grados de carbón) que sería imposible obtener de terceros con la suficiente rapidez y a un precio suficientemente bajo.* Se trata, pues, de un ajuste muy delicado y estrecho entre las instalaciones europeas y los combustibles y otros insumos rusos que no pueden ser alterados o sustituidos tan fácilmente, ¡y mucho menos todos al mismo tiempo! *¿Son los países de la UE conscientes de todo esto? *
Ref #6 German Industry and Wholesale Hard-Pressed to Replace Sources of Supply for Goods from Russia and Ukraine

divorcio costoso

Así que tal vez después de invertir años, dinero, experiencia, pruebas y errores, riesgo y mucho trabajo duro, Europa puede posiblemente y eventualmente ser capaz de cambiar parcialmente de las opciones actuales a otras más sucias o mucho más ineficientes. Pero eso sería (a) en contra del cumplimiento del Green Deal de la UE y (b) una "solución" no sostenible a muy corto plazo (c) en contra del mundo entero.
Así que, ¿cómo puede Europa hacer la transición a un punto final de 0% de suministros rusos de forma tan rápida y segura como las hilanderas de platos chinos? 
Ref # 7 Global energy watchdog warns against Russia sanctions

*Ninguna mentalidad mínimamente informada y sin sentido ha pensado en la insensata idea de coordinar a todo el continente europeo en esta misión autodestructiva.* Llevando las cosas al extremo, *supongamos que Europa se despoja por completo -o se corta- de las importaciones de petróleo y gas ruso mañana por la mañana y de todo lo demás de origen ruso. En ese hipotético caso, Moscú podría sentir el problema financiero posiblemente dentro de 6 meses... o tal vez nunca. *Pero si tal acontecimiento ocurriera, el calendario sería muy diferente, ya que la UE empezaría necesariamente a implosionar en 6 días y alcanzaría la implosión total en 6 semanas. Con la prohibición del petróleo, Europa necesitaría urgentemente encontrar sustitutos para las importaciones rusas. El problema es que esa necesidad nunca podrá satisfacerse con la suficiente rapidez y acierto, independientemente de cómo se corte. *La triangulación significa que Europa comprará importaciones rusas de calidad a través de terceros países sólo que a precios mucho más altos*

plug & play (no)

No, tampoco es ni mucho menos "plug & play". No. *Varios países de la UE sin salida al mar sólo pueden importar gas natural a través de los gasoductos rusos existentes, a menos que se establezcan líneas de suministro marítimo-terrestre de pesadilla y muy arriesgadas por diferentes medios que atraviesen a veces complicadas cadenas montañosas,* un proyecto que nadie quiere contemplar. Reemplazar las líneas de alimentación y suministro rusas es una tarea inconmensurable en la que Rusia tampoco ayudará. Una vez que Rusia resista la idea de "prohibir el petróleo ruso", Europa se encontrará en lo peor de ambos mundos sin poder retroceder.

¿teta por teta?

Además, lo más probable es que *el impacto de la reacción rusa resulte desproporcionado con respecto al daño infligido por una prohibición mundial de la UE al petróleo ruso.* Por lo tanto, "asimétrico", simplemente porque un resultado exacto de "ojo por ojo" es imposible de calcular y mucho menos de lograr efectivamente. Si alguna vez se pone en práctica, las consecuencias imprevistas de una decisión fortuita como la que se propone significarán necesariamente para la UE (1) retroceder instantáneamente al punto de partida o (2) que finalmente la Europa suicida siga adelante y logre su objetivo. No es una broma. Se podrían incluir otros productos básicos.

alimento humano

Y comida para pensar, ya que *Europa se enfrentaría a la hambruna en su cara si los granos de Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Rusia y otros lugares están atados o ausentes por las represalias rusas o la imposibilidad de entregar. Y la falta de gasóleo y gas natural baratos procedentes de Rusia significa que los agricultores de todo el mundo se enfrentan a un fuerte aumento de los costes, por lo que los fertilizantes no están disponibles en absoluto, o son demasiado caros de usar, y por lo tanto el rendimiento de los cultivos caerá en todo el mundo aumentando el precio de los productos alimenticios.* Los productores de invernaderos de muchas partes de Europa ya han cerrado por los altos costes de la energía tal y como están los precios hoy en día, sin pensar en la posibilidad de que se prohíba el petróleo ruso en todo el mundo. Prohibir el petróleo ruso en Europa sólo puede ser contraproducente.
Ref # 8 World's Largest Fertilizer Company Warns Crop Nutrient Disruptions Through 2023 | ZeroHedge


----------



## Demostenes (9 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tu eres retrasado mental o que?



Cual es la diferencia que tu ves?

A ver si el retraso no va a ser de el precisamente


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (9 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Confirmado esta mañana, con más detalle aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducido:

Las tropas rusas rompen la defensa de las AFU cerca de Belogorovka forzando el Severskyi Donets

En la zona de la aglomeración de Severodonetsk se ha creado una situación amenazante, hasta 8.000 militares ucranianos atrincherados en Severodonetsk y Lysychansk pueden ser cercados. Según varios canales rusos de Telegram, las tropas rusas lograron romper la defensa de las AFU cerca de Bilohivka y alcanzar la retaguardia de las fuerzas defensoras.

La tapa de la caldera se cierra de golpe, las fuerzas aliadas consiguieron romper la defensa ucraniana cerca de Bilohivka cruzando el Severskyy Donets. Hace un par de días se estableció un cruce de pontones, pero el avance se vio obstaculizado por unidades ucranianas atrincheradas en la zona. Las unidades defensoras se están retirando de la curva norte del Donets hacia Lysychansk. Teniendo en cuenta la ofensiva en la parte de Popasna, donde también se han roto las defensas, un grupo bastante grande de tropas de las AFU puede estar rodeado, según algunas estimaciones, de 5.000 a 8.000 militares. Esta dispersión de las cifras se debe a la imposibilidad de establecer las pérdidas reales de las AFU por el momento.

Según los datos disponibles, en la zona de la fortificación de Severodonetsk se mantienen las defensas de varios batallones de la defensa militar, un grupo táctico de batallones de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU, unidades de la 57ª División de Tanques y de la 24ª División del Rey Danila. 





Como se informó anteriormente, los combates tienen lugar en las afueras de Lysychansk y Severodonetsk, cerca de Shipilovka y Privolye, y se han tomado los asentamientos de Nizhnee y Svetlichne. Sin embargo, nadie asaltará Severodonetsk y Lysychansk "de frente", ya que las posiciones de artillería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la orilla superior del Seversky Donets en Lysychansk se interponen.

Anteriormente, Luhansk informó de que toda una brigada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se había retirado de Lisichansk. También hay información de que oficiales de alto rango han abandonado la zona fortificada, supuestamente convocados a una "reunión importante" en Dnipropetrovsk. Aparentemente, los oficiales restantes están destinados a desempeñar el papel de terroristas suicidas, cuya tarea es mantener la zona el mayor tiempo posible.


----------



## workforfood (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Ese twitt es de marzo y se dijo que era chatarra soviética puesta como barricada por las fuerzas ucranianas. porque Rusia en Kiev no pasó de las afueras.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

*El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso* Parte III

La influencia rusa

Es imposible abordar todos los aspectos implicados a la vez, así que vamos a tocar brevemente una parte del poder de negociación de Rusia.
*Rusia no quiere, y mucho menos necesita, derrotar a toda Europa.* El simple hecho de convertir a Alemania -o a Polonia, para el caso- en un lío sería más que suficiente para que toda la UE se concentrara y razonara sobre cosas básicas.
*No tener uranio de Rusia significa que las 3 centrales nucleares alemanas restantes no pueden ser puestas en marcha de nuevo. No tener programada la entrega sustitutiva de uranio ruso afinado significa una readaptación adaptativa con alimentación de nuevo origen, lo que técnicamente es arriesgado y de misión casi imposible que llevaría años.*
China + India + Brasil tienen planes de inversión "libre de patentes-IP" en Rusia dando inicio a un juego de pelota totalmente nuevo
El 60% del consumo de gas alemán es ruso. *Hoy en día la industria alemana no sobreviviría sin el gas ruso.*
Una reducción parcial o total del suministro de gas natural y carbón ruso como represalia por la prohibición del petróleo ruso tendría un impacto negativo e instantáneo en Europa de muchas maneras y en el resto del mundo con una dinámica de mercado irregular.
Si no se suministra a la UE, el gas natural ruso puede ventilarse o quemarse en los pozos, ya que hay mucho más.
El petróleo ruso puede venderse en otros lugares y/o almacenarse con relativa rapidez y facilidad, o bien puede frenarse la producción sin dañar los yacimientos o los pozos. De hecho, Rusia aumentará su política de "drill baby drill".
Parafraseando al ex secretario del Tesoro de EE.UU. John Connally "Lo siento, las materias primas rusas, son tu problema"
El mercado de Rusia es el 85% de la población mundial en gran medida bajo crecimiento e igual de harto del sistema de moneda de reserva en dólares de EE.UU.* El embargo comercial de la UE a Rusia no funciona por las importaciones paralelas de terceros*
La desafiante economía rusa va bien, el rublo está tan fuerte como siempre. El presidente de EE.UU., Biden, prometió "asegurarse de que el dolor de nuestras sanciones afecta a la economía rusa, no a la nuestra", como si estuviera entendiendo...
China y otros apoyan definitivamente a Rusia mientras el resto del mundo desdolariza y no sanciona a Rusia
*Hay 500 mil millones de dólares en activos físicos occidentales en Rusia que pueden ser confiscados en cualquier momento.*
Ref # 9 Moscow allows foreign goods under trade embargo
Ref # 10 Russia lifts ban on parallel imports
Ref # 11 Russia and China Unveil a Pact Against America and the West
Ref # 12 Russian countermeasures on intellectual property rights
Ref # 13 Russia defies predictions of collapse – media
Ref # 14 Russia ramps up sales of crude to India – Reuters

ojos bien cerrados

De acuerdo, es un entorno multivariable en un contexto de cambio constante con un montón de partes móviles que interactúan entre sí. Pero, para empezar, sin ( o menos) gas natural ruso y sin petróleo ruso significa muchas cosas irresolubles para la UE hoy en día. También habría que añadir *el impacto de no tener sustitutos del petróleo, el carbón o el gas con la suficiente rapidez y en cantidades suficientes. Todo eso junto significa no tener (o menos) productos refinados, no tener destilados intermedios, no tener maquinaria pesada (pensemos en la minería) no tener níquel ni aluminio, cobalto o plomo o magnesio, no tener neón, no tener granos o comestibles en general, trigo, maíz, cebada, centeno, soja, madera, papel, titanio, motores para cohetes, fertilizantes nitrogenados, nutrientes para cultivos, potasa, menos petroquímicos, mineral de hierro, minerales y tierras raras, uranio para centrales nucleares, litio para baterías, ningún insumo para la producción de metales, plásticos, tejidos, productos farmacéuticos, fertilizantes, productos químicos, etc. , nada de manganeso, cromo, platino, paladio esencial para los catalizadores, cobre, estaño, mica, wolframio, bismuto, caolín, talco, tungsteno, diamantes, fosfatos, azufre... e incluso nada de oro. Por cierto, como todos deberíamos saber, ninguno de ellos se puede imprimir.*

Vacaciones en Rusia

Por cierto, menos destilados, como el gasóleo y el fuel, significa que el transporte privado y público de mercancías se ralentizaría mucho, afectando también a los vehículos pesados, la maquinaria industrial y los viajes en avión. También bajaría mucho el turismo. Así que más vale cerrar la UE e irse de vacaciones a la bella Rusia, ¿no? Tampoco encontrarás tanta comida, ni calefacción, ni aire acondicionado, sólo nuevas migraciones masivas inéditas a tu alrededor. Con menos importaciones rusas, los enormes gigantes industriales alemanes corren el riesgo ciertamente serio de cerrar procesos que de otro modo serían continuos durante todo el año y que no podrían reanudarse, lo que significaría un daño irreparable y un impacto negativo en la economía alemana y en el resto del mundo. *Y no sólo faltarían productos rusos. También de Bielorrusia y de la propia Ucrania + los Stans*


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Ucrania planea confiscar alrededor de $ 500 mil millones en activos de los oligarcas rusos. Estados Unidos, Canadá y otros socios internacionales están listos para ayudar, dice el primer ministro ucraniano Denys Shmyhal.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

*El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso* Parte IV

misión imposible

Sólo unos mediocres dirigentes europeos de cerebro ligero pueden proponer una medida tan suicida que garantiza al cien por cien que les va a estallar en la cara con mucha más fuerza y rapidez que su golpe original. S*ería como pinchar a un oso (¿te suena?) con un palo de punta afilada y pretender que la bestia siga comiendo pescado sin que le moleste la propia agresión ni la presencia del agresor.* Ni siquiera a los jóvenes canadienses urbanos inexpertos se les ocurriría hacer algo así. Por supuesto, sabrían que el oso necesariamente centrará la atención primero (ya lo ha hecho...) y luego se levantará sobre sus patas traseras y blandirá su afilada y mortal pata de par en par y rápidamente antes de que la UE pueda reaccionar a lo que acaba de suceder.
Tampoco es el David europeo contra el Goliat ruso. Es un Goliat ruso bien alimentado y descansado con armas hipersónicas bajo el brazo contra un David europeo desgastado y con poco peso, con una honda desgastada y muchas piedras muy pequeñas...

a "Schwedt" o no a "Schwedt"

Schwedt es una refinería clave para la que es mejor que el gobierno alemán encuentre rápidamente fuentes buenas y fiables de petróleo ruso de sustitución. Si Schwedt no rinde como de costumbre, los problemas se harán sentir en toda Alemania, Polonia y otros países.
Pero uno de los problemas es que Schwedt es propiedad mayoritaria de Rosneft, la compañía petrolera estatal rusa que tiene el control.
Ahora bien, supuestamente Schwedt ya ha reducido drásticamente su dependencia del petróleo ruso. Pero hay un problema.

Lavado de datos

*El problema es que los países miembros de la UE son muy buenos en las prácticas de lavado de datos desde el inicio de los procedimientos de aceptación de la adhesión a la UE. *No te fíes de mí, pregúntale a Goldman Sachs, ellos deberían saberlo. Así, por ejemplo, si *el petróleo ruso importado permanece parado en un depósito de la UE durante un par de meses, se "nacionaliza" y deja de considerarse "ruso"*. Además, las cifras oficiales de entrada de petróleo engañan, ya que para* las mezclas parciales de petróleo ruso 45%+ 55% de "petróleo de otro lugar" se considera que no es ruso,* ¿ves? Así que la sustitución de las importaciones de petróleo ruso es un tema que aún no está cerca de resolverse. Y si se prohíbe el petróleo ruso aquí, pues los rusos podrían negar la entrega de petróleo o gas ruso -o lo que sea- allí. Ellos defienden sus intereses, no los de la UE.
Ref # 15 Europe can’t replace Russian gas – Shell CEO 
Ref # 16 Germany may face petrol shortages

dos para el tango

Lo que nos lleva al hecho de que *la UE no puede soñar con mover sus piezas en el vacío como si el enemigo ruso no estuviera allí también jugando en los mismos escenarios del teatro y moviendo sus piezas alternativamente*. En el momento en que la UE haga cualquier avance en relación con la posible prohibición del petróleo ruso, entonces Rusia responderá de la misma manera o posiblemente antes para llevar a cabo una disuasión preventiva, como una especie de sabor de las cosas por venir, como en Polonia y Bulgaria

*"Tenemos todo el derecho a tomar una decisión coincidente e imponer un embargo al bombeo de gas a través del gasoducto [existente] Nord Stream 1. Así que, en primer lugar, Rusia puede reducir o cortar sus exportaciones de gas si Occidente sigue adelante con la prohibición del petróleo ruso"*. ¿Entendido? La UE ataca el petróleo ruso y Rusia contraataca reduciendo o cortando el gas natural ruso, etc. Es decir, represalias asimétricas no militares. 
Ref # 17 How reliant is the world on Russia for oil and gas?

Precios

Si el intento de prohibición del petróleo ruso sigue adelante, de acuerdo en que lo primero que puede hacer Rusia es reducir o cortar el suministro de gas natural -u otras materias primas clave- a golpe de teclado.. Y también sería imposible encontrar sustitutos para los petróleos rusos con la suficiente rapidez. Harían falta años de adaptación y reajustes y seguiría siendo mucho más caro para los consumidores europeos. El viceprimer ministro ruso, Alexander Novak, dejó constancia de que* un "rechazo del petróleo ruso tendría consecuencias catastróficas para el mercado mundial, provocando que los precios del petróleo se duplicaran hasta alcanzar los 300 dólares por barril"... posiblemente hasta 500 dólares dicen asertivamente los expertos en blogs especializado*s. Ya sean 300 o 500 dólares, *¿realmente quiere eso la UE?* Y* Rusia acabaría ganando mucho más exportando mucho menos. *Confíen en la secretaria del Tesoro estadounidense, Janet Yellen, ella lo ha dicho, no yo. Y cuanto más alto sea el precio, más alta será la presión inflacionaria y más altos serán los precios en los supermercados, que ya son de aproximadamente un 35% anual. No puedo creer que tenga que explicar todo esto, de verdad...
Ref # 18 War in Ukraine: Russia says it may cut gas supplies if oil ban goes ahead

*A pesar de las sanciones, Rusia casi ha duplicado sus ingresos mensuales por la venta de combustibles fósiles a la UE, según el Centro de Investigación sobre Energía y Aire Limpio. La UE ha importado unos 23.000 millones de dólares mensuales de combustibles fósiles de Rusia desde marzo de 2022, ya que los precios del petróleo y el gas se han disparado, en comparación con una media de unos 12.000 millones de dólares en 2021.* Mientras tanto,* las transferencias de petróleo entre los petroleros han aumentado a medida que los compradores aprovechan el crudo ruso con descuento.* Las diferentes mezclas de crudo enviadas desde Rusia también pueden contener petróleo de otros lugares, lo que también se vería afectado.


----------



## I. de A. (9 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Hoy toda la basura europea y anglo, desde otànicos hasta comunistas, celebran su "día de la victoria". Sólo falta que se sumen los nazis, y así estaría toda la chusma del planeta juntos.
> 
> Tambièn tenemos a esa gentuza de forma mayoritaria en este hilo. Pocos, muy pocos detràs de la verdad y del respeto a los demàs.
> Que los anglos (y sus chachas de la UE) sean una piara de HDLGP, no hace buenos a los rusos, y menos aún a la piara comunista. No puede extrañarnos que vayan de la mano a menudo.



Los nazis no pintan nada, porque fueron derrotados y desaparecieron hace 80 años; sólo son un tabú blindado con leyes penales que usan los amigos, los liberales y los comunistas, para insultarse mutuamente cuando tienen desavenencias.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (Recopilación dentro)


Esta guerra nos está dejando grandes momentos, pero ha llegado la hora de elegir, podéis votar varias opciones porque entiendo que es imposible quedarse con solo una en algún caso: Hundimiento del Moskva, su buque insignia Retirada desorganizada de Kiev y de la zona centro y norte del país...




www.burbuja.info











actualizado a 09/05, aun podeis participar


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Stoltenberg llama a Putin a poner fin de inmediato a la guerra en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la *OTAN*, Jens Stoltenberg, ha llamado al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, con motivo del día de la victoria sobre la Alemania nazi, a poner fin a la guerra y retomar las negociaciones de paz, al tiempo que ha asegurado que la Alianza seguirá apoyando a Ucrania. "Vuelvo a pedir al presidente Putin, con motivo del 9 de mayo, que ponga fin de inmediato a la *guerra en Ucrania*, retire sus tropas e inicie negociaciones de paz. Nos mantenemos firmes del lado de Ucrania y seguiremos ayudando al país a hacer valer su derecho a la autodefensa", ha dicho en declaraciones al diario 'Welt'.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

*El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso* (Parte V y ultima)

logística y flete

La prohibición del petróleo ruso también supone un gran cambio en la logística, de este a oeste a sur a norte. Este cambio cardinal es costoso y arriesgado. Los nuevos cargueros no están preparados para los plazos de entrega y las especificaciones de los productos que se desconocen. Los puertos y los océanos son diferentes, las rutas marítimas son diferentes, el clima es diferente, la disponibilidad estacional del producto y el tamaño y tipo de barco también son diferentes. Esto también implica mucho tiempo de negociación, coordinación, dinero, experiencia, riesgo, costes permanentes y nuevas dependencias con socios comerciales y empresariales aún desconocidos, nuevos modus operandi, corredores, compañías de seguros, etc. Por eso, todos los gobiernos de la UE han fracasado a la hora de construir una estrategia energética realista que no dependa de Rusia. *La continuidad, los cuellos de botella de las terminales de GNL y GLP, y el procesamiento, la disponibilidad, el coste, la ausencia de restricciones meteorológicas cuando sea necesario. La entrega por tuberías es segura, fiable y barata, el transporte marítimo es arriesgado y de coste prohibitivo*

la crisis nuclear

Alemania tenía 15 centrales nucleares en funcionamiento. Las últimas 3 centrales nucleares en funcionamiento en Alemania tenían previsto su cierre definitivo en 2022. Parte de la "Agenda Verde" de la UE consiste en eliminar las centrales nucleares. Francia no lo aprueba, pero tiene problemas técnicos con sus centrales nucleares. *Francia ha dicho que cerrará el 50% de sus plantas nucleares para el mantenimiento crítico este año en el peor momento imaginable.*
Ref # 19 EU divided over how to step away from Russian energy

impacto militar
La falta de combustibles disponibles del tipo adecuado (cuidado) significa que no hay despliegue ni aviones ni otras aeronaves, lo que significa estar prácticamente atascado. Mala logística, menos alimentos, ningún (o menos) abastecimiento, ninguna calefacción de la que hablar. *La dependencia militar convencional europea de los combustibles rusos es más que abrumadora, casi un jaque mate. *Las importaciones de combustible no son ni de lejos una solución militar, sólo una forma de sobrevivir para los civiles, siempre y cuando estén disponibles y a un precio terriblemente alto.

"Así que más vale que la UE esté preparada para seguir pagando (muchos) miles de millones de euros cada semana a Rusia, apoyando el rublo y subvencionando a sus militares en el proceso. Tampoco es un problema a corto plazo. Si Alemania consigue con el tiempo (¿muchos años?) encontrar sustitutos adecuados para el gas natural, el petróleo y el carbón rusos, será a precios (tremendamente) más altos. La época en que el gas natural ruso era barato y alimentaba la economía alemana ha terminado. Las empresas alemanas que hacen un uso intensivo de la energía, como sus gigantes químicos, no podrán competir en el mercado mundial. Alemania se enfrentará a dolorosas decisiones sobre el futuro de su economía industrial". Así pues, *sin las exclusivas calidades rusas de gas natural, petróleo y carbón, muy específicas e insustituibles, los militares europeos están prácticamente perdidos.*
Ref # 20 Trump Was Right: Putin's Gas Strategy Gives Germany Only Bad & Worse Choices | ZeroHedge

finanzas mundiales ingobernables

El camello está sobrecargado en un 990% y esta estúpida decisión puede romperle la espalda. El mundo ya cabalga sobre un tigre salvaje de más de 600 billones de dólares de derivados que sólo puede sobrevivir si las correspondientes contrapartes no fallan.
" Está claro que los bancos centrales, junto con sus gobiernos, no tendrán más remedio que rescatar a sus sistemas financieros en su totalidad, lo que implica la concesión de más créditos de los bancos centrales a escalas aún mayores que las vistas en Covid, el caos en la cadena de suministro y la concesión de créditos para pagar el aumento de los precios de los alimentos y la energía. Debe ser ilimitado".
Ref # 21 Financial war takes a nasty turn

Así que, a menos que ocurra algo dramáticamente favorable muy pronto, las consideraciones económico-financieras tendrán un impacto socio-político altamente negativo llevando la crisis a un clímax de alto nivel con las horcas vagando por las calles europeas. Según Rabobank: "Cuando el 'sistema alimentario' se rompa, todo se romperá con él".
Según The Guardian, *"...En octubre, la situación se volverá horrible, verdaderamente horrible... a una escala superior a la que podemos afrontar".
El loco veto de Europa al petróleo ruso es otro ejemplo perfecto del puro titiritero europeo anglosajón.*
Ref # 22 Energy chiefs fear 40% of Britons could fall into fuel poverty in ‘truly horrific winter’
Ref # 23 404 | ZeroHedge

*Jorge Vilches García*_ (1967)1 es un politólogo y sociólogo español. Doctorado en Ciencias Políticas y Sociología, es profesor titular de Historia del Pensamiento y de los Movimientos Sociales y Políticos en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, y lo ha sido de Historia en la Universidad San Pablo-CEU, así como investigador invitado en el Centro de Estudios Ibéricos y Latinoamericanos de La Sorbona (París IV) y en la Universidad de Roma La Sapienza. Pertenece al consejo de redacción de la revista Aportes: Revista de Historia Contemporánea, fue columnista de Libertad Digital, y actualmente escribe en El Español, La Razón, Vozpópuli, y colaborador habitual de los programas de radio Yaesdomingo, Herrera en Cope y El Mundo en Viernes._


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Dime a quien lees y te diré que clase de Antonio eres....


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*La respuesta de Zelenski a la celebración del Día de la Victoria: "Rusia ha organizado una sangrienta reconstrucción del nazismo"*

El presidente de Ucrania se dirige al mundo en un impresionante vídeo en blanco y negro: "El mal ha vuelto, pero lo derrotaremos de nuevo".









La respuesta de Zelenski a la celebración del Día de la Victoria: "Rusia ha organizado una sangrienta reconstrucción del nazismo"


¿Cuántas veces habéis dicho nunca más? Volodimir Zelenski mira directamente a cámara: "Dijimos: ¡'Nunca más'". Su tono cambia, sus palabras suenan...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Embajador ruso es acribillado y bañado por una tomatada en público







www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Acnur alerta de que los ucranianos tardarán "mucho tiempo" en volver a su país a causa de la invasion en Ucrania*
El presidente del comité español de la Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados (Acnur), José María Gil-Robles, ha avisado este lunes en Salamanca de que los ucranianos "tardarán mucho tiempo" en regresar a su país, que está "totalmente destruido" a causa de la invasion* en Ucrania*.


----------



## alcorconita (9 May 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si el 4k HD y va y le da al señuelo



Al señuelo? Es posible.

Lo que es una certeza es que, el que lo ha puesto, o está ya muerto o se ha rendido.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Almeida espera que "pronto" Ucrania sea un miembro de la Unión Europea.*
El alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, desea que, en un contexto de *guerra en Ucrania*, "pronto seamos 28 miembros" en la Unión Europea, con la incorporación de Ucrania. Así, ha defendido que "la mejor consecuencia de la celebración de este 9 de mayo por parte de Rusia sería la retirada inmediata de las tropas de Ucrania". Esas ideas ha resaltado el regidor en su discurso durante el acto conmemorativo con motivo del Día de Europa en el que se ha izado la bandera de la UE en la plaza de la Villa, mientras la Banda de la Policía Municipal interpretaba el Himno de la Alegría y el Himno de España.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1052482














2S19 Msta - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Primeros meses de guerra:
> 
> ENTREVISTA EXCLUSIVA
> *Wali, el temido francotirador: "Vamos a ganar la guerra"*
> ...



Estos pelean solo guerras donde el enemigo no tiene oportunidad. 
De igual a igual o desde abajo nunca. 
Después se enlodan la cara y aparecen como si fueran Rambo y se sacan una foto. 
Ya empiezo a dudar si las balas que dispara no son inteligentes como los misiles . 
Están acostumbrados a pelear desde los drones o a 100461131 km de altura o distancia. 
El trabajo lo hace la tecnología.
Típico
No digo que no este bien. 
Digo, no me vendan supersoldados, tal vez sean profesionales pero para mi son una verga al lado de cualquiera que lucha por una causa justa.
El tipo se va justamente porque no es su guerra, el solo va como entretenimiento y juntar unos mangos.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Elon Musk denuncia amenazas de Rusia por suministrar satélites a Ucrania: "Te haremos responsable"*
"Si muero en circunstancias misteriosas, sabed que fue un placer conoceros". Durante la noche, *Elon Musk* helaba la sangre a sus 91,5 millones de seguidores con un tuit como siempre, enigmático, pero, esta vez, también angustioso.

¿Amenazas? ¿Narcisismo sombrío de un hombre ahora prisionero de su personalidad digital? La primera en reaccionar fue su madre, *Maye*, quien desde el "fondo" de sus 665 mil seguidores respondía a su hijo, obviamente siempre en Twitter: "No tiene gracia". Después de unos minutos, Elon intentaba tranquilizarla, siempre en línea: " Haré todo lo posible para seguir con vida".

La explicación de la enésima salida de tono que ya enloquece a sus fans ("no puedes morir, el mundo te necesita") la ha brindado el propio fundador de *Tesla*, que ha publicado el texto en ruso y la traducción al inglés de un mensaje que su archienemigo *Dmitry Rogozin* (jefe de *Roscosmos*, la agencia espacial rusa, y muy leal a *Putin*) habría enviado a los órganos de prensa del régimen.









Elon Musk denuncia amenazas de Rusia por suministrar satélites a Ucrania: "Te haremos responsable"


"Si muero en circunstancias misteriosas, sabed que fue un placer conoceros". Durante la noche Elon Musk helaba la sangre a sus 91,5 millones de seguidores con un tuit...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## hartman (9 May 2022)

классные вещи.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

La OTAN no ha empeorado nada. No ha puesto un pie en la zona.
Creo que ves fantasmas o te crees los fantasmas que te cuentan.
Es buenísimo lo de "mentalidad provocadora", nuevamente dándole la culpa a la mujer maltradada por provocar al marido borracho, a la mujer violada por ir con falda corta, al que pone la cara cuando le pegan un puñetazo. ESPECTACULAR.

Del agresor ni una palabra, que curioso. Bueno, no me sorprende.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno, al final tanto esperar al día 9 de Mayo para que las cosas sigan igual...
> 
> Bueno, los europeos cada día más pobres y con peores perspectivas.



Ya se dijo que nada cambiaría, lo demás anuncios de fantasiosos


----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

Dudo mucho que ese payaso haya estado realmente en Ucrania alguna vez.


----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Embajador ruso es acribillado y bañado por una tomatada en público
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.


----------



## Señor X (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Tienes algo concreto aparte de mantras y frases graciosas que decir? Ya se que no.



Hay gente que con el tiempo no cambia. Eras un gilipollas en putalocura hace 15 años y lo sigues siendo aquí y ahora.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.



El que le ha hechado eso tenia todas las bendiciones.... Tanto el agresor como el agredido saben las consecuencias.


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

¡AVISO IMPORTANTE!







PROTONMAIL deja de ser neutral. Mucho rollito de que están en Suiza pero a la que se descuidan les sale el nazi que llevan dentro.

¿Alternativas?


ProtonMail dona el 10 % de los ingresos para ayudar en Ucrania + renuncia a la suscripción de los usuarios afectados en Ucrania (publicación cruzada)


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

retiro lo de que la liu es follable

madre mia que orco

mi experiencia con rusas es que cuando son gordas una vez vuelven a serlos


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.



Lo lógico sería cerrar embajada y echar a los polacos de Moscú.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Dedicado a la banda del gaviotón y sus geroiam recuperadores de Jersón, al fin puede la gente honrar a sus ancestros en paz y libertad
yppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppa


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)

No invitar a Rusia para los fastos del aniversario del fin del la II Guerra Mundial, es como querer rodar Braveheart sin William Wallace, o V de Vendetta sin Guy Fawkes.


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

se acabo eata tia.....

cesar borra las entrevistas o te vas con ella al fondo


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Cuando te proyectas y muestras tus ansiedades:

"Putin está "redoblando la apuesta" con la nueva ofensiva
del debilitado ejército ruso porque no puede permitirse perder, 
dice el director de la CIA"

1º de propaganda básica: proyección


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se acabo eata tia.....
> 
> cesar borra las entrevistas o te vas con ella al fondo



Pues hay que reconocer que abandonar la secta psoeotánica y mejorar fue todo uno


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 May 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya se dijo que nada cambiaría, lo demás anuncios de fantasiosos



Hay un cambio leve y sutil, pero importante.
En el discurso ya se diferencia lo que es "el conflicto" (con la Otan) de lo que es el "teatro de operaciones" (Ucrania).
Parece cosa menor, pero si quieres aumentar las posibilidades de ganar, o disminuir los riesgos de perder, debes tener claro a quien y/o a que te enfrentas.


----------



## magufone (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.



Los gobiernos polacos suelen ser lo mas comepollas del mundo... Y ademas tienen por costumbre comerle la polla al equivocado...


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En esa ciudad está la mayor planta química de Europa...
> 
> Tendremos un Azovstal 2.0



Supongo que intentarán evitarlo porque en este caso son ciudades de la república de Donetsk aunque si no queda más remedio habrá que ir casa a casa como en Mariupol .. En este caso son dos ciudades más pequeñas y debería ser más rápido.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.



Me temo que esto no va a quedar así. Espero que el Gobierno de Varsovia se disculpe formalmente por la vía diplomática. Una cosa es lo que opinen los polacos de los rusos, en eso se podrá estar o no de acuerdo, pero dada la situación si Varsovia ha decidido no cortar lazos diplomátcos con Moscú, debería adherirse al marco legal de las convenciones y a la protección de los diplomáticos extranjeros en suelo polaco. Si no es capaz, debería cortar relaciones o recomendar a la embajada de Rusia que sus diplomáticos limiten su presencia en público al mínimo.

Por otra parte no creo que los rusos sean tontos, también podrían haber contado con que algo así podría suceder, con Polonia llena de ucranianos. Muy valiente Pinov al poner su integridad personal en juego, esto es una victoria pública para los rusos, que pone en evidencia al gobierno polaco.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se porque c. No cierran la embajada en el país de las putitas yankees por excelencia, que asco Dan los polacos coño no se sacan el rabo usano de la boca ni para comer.



Y yo que pensaba que los españolerdos éramos los más tontos y paletos de Europa y esta gente nos gana y por goleada.


----------



## ATDTn (9 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Dudo mucho que ese payaso haya estado realmente en Ucrania alguna vez.



Me chirría su voz de pito


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

la liu esta me ha engañado

que la.den


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ahí tienes tu respeto a los muertos....de un país que presume de cristianismo



Putita de los progreliberales con postureo conservador. Caballo de Troya anglo. 
Como sus primos españoles de verde. 
No deberían engañar a nadie más.


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

putin hoy ha bajado el dialogo

ha bjado el tono

no quiere mas lios

quiere acabar los 4 objetivos basicos y se parara para negociar

ya ucrania no es una amenaza.. ahi no entra nada sin que el lo sepa.. se carga hoteles en lvov y en odessa

el.quiere bajar tension... u2 en el metro de kiev.. el payaso izando banderitas en su embajada....


amenazas por ahi nada...si se ha cargado ayer un hotel donde dormia a saber quien.. lo mismo un dia duerme el bono....


que queda?

las balticas... nuevo frente ....

a vender petroleo lo mas caro posible y armar el.ejercito a lo bestia que en los.pozos quedan cuatro gotas !!!!!!!!


----------



## pobre_pringao (9 May 2022)

Есть пиво?


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Rusia evacua la Isla de las Serpientes con pérdidas adicionales*
> 
> *En realidad, si alguien fue evacuado o si todos en la isla murieron es una pregunta abierta.*
> 
> ...




Eso es la imagen de un despliegue de soldados en territorio hostil. ¿Qué hacen esos soldados cuerpo a tierra cara a una posible amenaza?





Algo parecido a esto:






Son ukras ocupando (intentando) la isla.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya se dijo que nada cambiaría, lo demás anuncios de fantasiosos



En Europa pensamos que nuestra manera de actuar, sólo basada en el postureo, los golpes de efecto y el infantilismo emocional son la norma y no la excepción en el mundo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 May 2022)

Nueva deriva cafre del hilo: "Aquellas pajas que me hice con la Sivaya porque pensaba que era de Vox y ahora, ¿como las borro de mis manos y mi memoria? Que conste que no sabia que era gorda y que fue del PSOE, lo juro".

Traumas de forero o Los Santos Inocentes version digital.

Algo me dice que de aquí al final del verano aparecerán hilos titulados "TDS PTS: me dijo que era ucraniana, me la folle a pelo, pero resulta que era rusa".


----------



## hartman (9 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Nueva deriva cafre del hilo: "Aquellas pajas que me hice con la Sivaya porque pensaba que era de Vox y ahora, ¿como las borro de mis manos y mi memoria? Que conste que no sabia que era gorda y que fue del PSOE, lo juro".
> 
> Traumas de forero o Los Santos Inocentes version digital.
> 
> Algo me dice que de aquí al final del verano aparecerán hilos titulados "TDS PTS: me dijo que era ucraniana, me la folle a pelo, pero resulta que era rusa".



da igual si hace un borsch de puta madre.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin hoy ha bajado el dialogo
> 
> ha bjado el tono
> 
> ...



Pero no iban a caer nukes sanas a partir de hoy? Joder aclarate un poco o deja el vodka


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 May 2022)

Bueno,...he visto el desfile entero, el de este año y el de pasados. Es un espectáculo. He visto a Putin muy mayor.
Desde mi punto de vista uno de los desfiles más discretos. Aunque ha desfilado Súper Pepino balístico, no lo ha hecho la aviación.
Los guardaespaldas armados hasta los dientes, tenían que sujetarse la chaqueta para no enseñar el arma. Y dos maletines nucleares acompañando al Presidente.
En fin un acto emotivo, elegante y discreto.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 May 2022)

@hartman 

Por comida caliente y cuando no toca bufandear en las redes, muchos foreros harían locuras. El subsidio para mayores de 52 no esta hecho de chicle, esta claro.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 May 2022)

Los que odiáis a Polonia creo que simplificáis demasiado una realidad que desconocéis.

Polonia es un caso muy especial pues ha sido muy maltratada por los regímenes nazis y comunistas. No he dicho que ha sido maltratada por Alemania y Rusia, sino por los diferentes gobiernos de los regímenes que operaban entre 1939 y 1991 en esos países.

Es por ello que pido un respeto por Polonia, no por su Gobierno ni por sus políticos, sino por la nación polaca, que ha sido una de las más valientes de Europa con una capacidad de sufrimiento y de aguante fuera de lo común.

Me daría mucha pena tener que enviar al ignore a foreros cuyas intervenciones son valiosas, pero los exabruptos y generalizaciones contra el pueblo polaco en un hilo que pretende tener un mínimo de seriedad no quiero aguantarlos. Me interesa leer a personas formadas y equilibradas, no a hooligans como los del F.C. Metalist Jarkov.


----------



## alnitak (9 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Bueno,...he visto el desfile entero, el de este año y el de pasados. Es un espectáculo. He visto a Putin muy mayor.
> Desde mi punto de vista uno de los desfiles más discretos. Aunque ha desfilado Súper Pepino balístico, no lo ha hecho la aviación.
> Los guardaespaldas armados hasta los dientes, tenían que sujetarse la chaqueta para no enseñar el arma. Y dos maletines nucleares acompañando al Presidente.
> En fin un acto emotivo, elegante y discreto.




mayor si .. eso es inevitable...pero ni operado ni nada

y shoigu con el alli de bromas....

lo bueno es que no saludaba al aire y seguro que acierta el boton .. cosa que dudo de otros


----------



## Archimanguina (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los come mierdas, feladores otanicos, decian que esta actriz se haria famosa y tendria muchas ofertas de trabajo en occidente, animar a cometer crimenes de guerra, asesinando a prisoneros rusos calvos, es muy grave, ahora que sufra las consecuencias, no apoyo que le den la justicia de la selva, pero nadie la obligo a grabar el pvto video, que se joda !!!.



meterse con los calvos, mal asunto, son mayoria.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (9 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Bueno,...he visto el desfile entero, el de este año y el de pasados. Es un espectáculo. He visto a Putin muy mayor.
> Desde mi punto de vista uno de los desfiles más discretos. Aunque ha desfilado Súper Pepino balístico, no lo ha hecho la aviación.
> Los guardaespaldas armados hasta los dientes, tenían que sujetarse la chaqueta para no enseñar el arma. Y dos maletines nucleares acompañando al Presidente.
> En fin un acto emotivo, elegante y discreto.



Fotos de los guardaespaldas y de los dos maletines nucleares, por favor.


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

Entro y no veo referencias al discurso de Putin. Supongo que ha hecho el putiniano y no ha dicho nada relevante, pero tampoco la TV esta de fiesta así que al menos no ha parado la ofensiva.

Esto va a ser tipo Siria, con pocos medios, pocos soldados, todo medido al limite y cayendo toda la responsabilidad en los de primera linea.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 May 2022)

Una pena, pobrecito Nazi.

De la Wikipedia.

Keitel tenía pleno conocimiento de la naturaleza criminal de la planificación y la subsiguiente Invasión de Polonia, aceptando sus objetivos en principio.

Los planes nazis incluían arrestos masivos, traslados de población y asesinatos masivos. Keitel no cuestionó el asalto del régimen a los derechos humanos básicos ni rebatió el papel de los Einsatzgruppen en los asesinatos.

La naturaleza criminal de la invasión ahora era obvia; los comandantes locales continuaron expresando consternación y protesta por los hechos que estaban presenciando[35]. Keitel continuó ignorando las protestas entre el cuerpo de oficiales mientras se adormecían moralmente ante las atrocidades.[34] Keitel emitió una serie de órdenes penales a partir de abril de 1941.

Las órdenes iban más allá de los códigos de conducta establecidos para los militares y permitían ampliamente la ejecución de judíos, civiles y no combatientes por cualquier motivo. Quienes cometieron los asesinatos quedaron exentos de un consejo de guerra o de ser juzgados posteriormente por crímenes de guerra. 

Las órdenes fueron firmadas por Keitel; sin embargo, otros miembros del OKW y el OKH, incluido Halder, escribieron o cambiaron la redacción de sus órdenes. Los comandantes en el campo interpretaron y llevaron a cabo las órdenes.

En el verano y el otoño de 1941, los abogados militares alemanes argumentaron sin éxito que los prisioneros de guerra soviéticos debían ser tratados de acuerdo con la Convención de Ginebra. Keitel los rechazó y escribió: "Estas dudas corresponden a ideas militares sobre las guerras de caballería. Nuestro trabajo es suprimir una forma de vida". al implementar la orden de mayo de 1941 sobre las "Directrices para la conducta de las tropas en Rusia", Keitel emitió una nueva orden, escribiendo: "[La] lucha contra el bolchevismo exige una acción enérgica y despiadada, especialmente también contra los judíos, los principales portadores de bolchevismo".

También en septiembre, Keitel emitió una orden a todos los comandantes, no solo a los de la Unión Soviética ocupada, indicándoles que usaran una "severidad inusual" para acabar con la resistencia. En este contexto, la directriz establecía que la ejecución de 50 a 100 "comunistas" era una respuesta adecuada a la pérdida de un soldado alemán.[39] Tales órdenes y directivas radicalizaron aún más las políticas ocupacionales del ejército y lo enredaron en el genocidio de los judíos.[40] Placa conmemorativa de las víctimas francesas en el campo de concentración de Hinzert, con las expresiones "Nacht und Nebel" y "NN-Deported". 

La inscripción se traduce como: "Sin odio, pero también sin olvido". En diciembre de 1941, Hitler instruyó al OKW a someter, con la excepción de Dinamarca, Europa Occidental (que estaba bajo ocupación militar) al Decreto de Noche y Niebla.[41] Firmado por Keitel,[42] el decreto hizo posible que los ciudadanos extranjeros fueran trasladados a Alemania para ser juzgados por tribunales especiales, o simplemente entregados a la Gestapo para su deportación a campos de concentración. El OKW impuso además un bloqueo sobre cualquier información sobre el destino de los acusados. Al mismo tiempo, Keitel aumentó la presión sobre Otto von Stülpnagel, el comandante militar en Francia, para una política de represalias más despiadada en el país.

En octubre de 1942, Keitel firmó la Orden de Comando que autorizaba la matanza de tropas de operaciones especiales enemigas incluso cuando eran capturadas en uniforme.[43] En la primavera y el verano de 1942, a medida que avanzaban las deportaciones de los judíos a los campos de exterminio, los militares protestaron inicialmente cuando se trataba de los judíos que trabajaban en beneficio de la Wehrmacht. 

El ejército perdió el control sobre el asunto cuando las SS asumieron el mando de todos los trabajos forzados judíos en julio de 1942. Keitel respaldó formalmente el estado de cosas en septiembre, reiterando a las fuerzas armadas que "la evacuación de los judíos debe llevarse a cabo a fondo y sus consecuencias soportado, a pesar de cualquier problema que pueda causar en los próximos tres o cuatro meses"


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 May 2022)

@damnun_infectum 

Putin es un sr de 70 palos. Los americanos tienen al mando a uno de 79 con claros signos de demencia y de haber pasado por un par de operaciones de cirugía estética para dar el pego durante la campaña electoral y parece que todo esta en orden.

El problema que supone Putin ahora para su propio pais se bifurca: por un lado, tiene todos los complejos de niño pobre que tienen los rusos que "crecieron" con el hambre de los 90 y eso hace que muy dentro de si mismos sientan a los europeos y a los americanos como "mejores"; por otro, creo que empieza a tener ramalazos de abuelo, de pensar en el mundo que va a quedar a sus hijas y nietos.

Ahora mismo Rusia necesita un puño de acero como los cojones del caballo de Santiago, alguien que abandone definitivamente la idea tontunesca de "socios europeos" y pivote radicalmente hacia Asia. Veo a Putin conceptualmente en ese marco, pero no lo veo tan concentrado en los aspectos prácticos de la transición. No nos olvidemos de que son señores (Putin y su gente) que creen que hacer ejercicio en chandal Loro Piana de 5000 euros es lo mas  con esa vision del mundo de playboy wannabe de capital de provincias italiana no te puedes echar un pais como Rusia a la espalda con una guerra de por medio.


----------



## pgas (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es la imagen de un despliegue de soldados en territorio hostil. ¿Qué hacen esos soldados cuerpo a tierra cara a una posible amenaza?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052589
> 
> ...




np, el telegram de Wagner y el de Rybar han confirmado que son fuerzas especiales rusas, 

por si te consuela 

_Según el análisis, confirmado por la información del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa del 2 al 8 de mayo, las pérdidas totales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la isla Zmeiny ascendieron a 16 aviones y 2 embarcaciones, y esto sin contar el personal. La lista de armas destruidas incluye: 4 bombarderos Su-24, 1 caza Su-27, 8 drones Bayraktar-TB2, 1 helicóptero Mi-24, 3 helicópteros Mi-8 (con tropas de aterrizaje), 1 proyecto BDSHK 58181 "Centaur" ( con una fuerza de desembarco) y el barco de guardia naval "Grigory Kuropyatnikov" (BG 50) del proyecto 1241.2 (código "Lightning")._















16 летательных аппаратов потеряли ВСУ в попытках атаковать остров Змеиный


Вечером 7 мая Минобороны России привело сводку за прошедший день, в которой говорилось о ходе российской спецоперации на украинской территории и сообщались некоторые подробности оперативной обстановки возле острова Змеиный в Черном море. Согласно данным военного ведомства, в этот день на подлете к




topcor.ru


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Una muestra más de donde están los que viven de llenarse la boca con el comunismo en España, hasta que tienen otra cosa que llevarse a la boca.

El que no sea capaz de ver que esta tipa es un Felipe Gonzalez II ...


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1052381



FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Fotos de los guardaespaldas y de los dos maletines nucleares, por favor.



Busca en el hilo y encontrarás.
Y si no, te ves el vídeo que está colgado en varias plataformas.


----------



## AH1N1 (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la liu esta me ha engañado
> 
> que la.den



que me devuelva las pajas


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

Aflora la preocupación en la tv estatal rusa: admiten que la movilización es inútil ya que no pueden reponer el material y solo con chatarra no vale







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 May 2022)

Los polacos ya han llegado a ese punto en el que están intentando meter en la pelea a todo el mundo como sea, pensando que si por una vez "ganan", la historia se va a olvidar de toda la polla que mamaron en Ucrania (matanzas de Volhynia), que mamaron con los alemanes y que luego mamaron con los soviéticos.

En cualquier caso, interesante el marco mental en el que nos están colocando: no importa que te hagan, sino quien te lo haga; así, las matanzas de polacos a manos de ucranianos y alemanes se nos tienen que olvidar, mientras que el "mal ruso" es eterno. Muy interesante, ciertamente, el hecho de que estemos incluso creando una categoría de malo "menos malo" (incluso malo con casi derecho a serlo) frente a la categoría de malo "malísimo" (quizás porque a ese malo no se le asigne el derecho a serlo de ninguna forma).


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Grigory Melnichenko - jefe del consejo del distrito de Belgorod-Dnistrovskyy no tuvo miedo y felicitó a los residentes en el Día de la Victoria

Las fuerzas punitivas ucranianas ya han comenzado a buscarlo. Le deseamos sinceramente que aguante: la liberación de la ciudad está cerca.

t.me/Soldierline/5891


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se acabo eata tia.....
> 
> cesar borra las entrevistas o te vas con ella al fondo



Esta si que sabe que son los mismos... y que de grande quiere ser como ellos


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Fíjese en el número de buques con grano frente a las costas de Moldavia y Ucrania.

Esto es más o menos lo que parece la "hambruna 2.0 causada por los rusos", orquestada por las autoridades ucranianas. 

.me/boris_rozhin/47857

#sputnik #noticias​Los círculos verdes son los buques que transportan el grano desde Ucrania.​¿Recuerdan la historia del genocidio de los ucranianos, que los más acérrimos llaman el holodomor?​Me pregunto si la ciencia de la hambruna ucraniana investigará la exportación masiva de grano de Ucrania en estos días.​​t.me/moria40k/12215​​​


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No invitar a Rusia para los fastos del aniversario del fin del la II Guerra Mundial, es como querer rodar Braveheart sin William Wallace, o V de Vendetta sin Guy Fawkes.



Basura de franchutes, si no hubiera sido por Rusia los nazis no habrían salido de París


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Un grupo spnR de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Kharkiv liquidó un DRG de las AFU cuando intentaba atacar posiciones de las tropas rusas. Entre los trofeos: un raro espécimen, un rifle ucraniano Zbroyar Z-15, así como un antiguo RPG sueco Carl Gustav y cartuchos para el mismo. También se adjuntan los documentos de uno de los propietarios. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47858


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Una pena, pobrecito Nazi.
> 
> De la Wikipedia.
> 
> ...



En la segunda guerra mundial todos cometieron salvajadas con los prisioneros de guerra






Bajas alemanas en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - gaz.wiki


Las estadísticas de bajas militares alemanas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial son divergentes. Las cifras de bajas militares en tiempos de guerra compiladas por el Alto Mando alemán , hasta el 31 de enero de 1945, a menudo son citadas por historiadores militares cuando cubren campañas individuales...




gaz.wiki





James Bacque , un autor canadiense sin experiencia previa en investigación histórica, ha escrito un libro _Otras pérdidas_ en el que afirma que Estados Unidos es responsable de la muerte de 800.000 a 1.000.000 de prisioneros de guerra alemanes. Basándose en su propia investigación, Bacque afirma que los documentos de los Archivos de EE. UU. Muestran que había 800.000 prisioneros de guerra alemanes que no sobrevivieron al cautiverio estadounidense.

El destino de más de un millón de soldados alemanes desaparecidos en la URSS fue un problema en la Alemania Occidental de la posguerra, y algunos afirmaron que los soviéticos los mantuvieron en campos de trabajo secretos. Ahora se sabe que no sobrevivieron a la guerra, Rüdiger Overmans cree que lo más probable es que murieran bajo custodia soviética.


----------



## xFuckoffx (9 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @damnun_infectum
> 
> Putin es un sr de 70 palos. Los americanos tienen al mando a uno de 79 con claros signos de demencia y de haber pasado por un par de operaciones de cirugía estética para dar el pego durante la campaña electoral y parece que todo esta en orden.
> 
> ...



Tu eres muy TONTO.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Según Pushylin, la decisión sobre el estatus de la DNR se tomará después de que se revelen las fronteras administrativas de la República Popular de Donetsk.

Las fronteras de la República Popular de Donetsk se determinaron en un referéndum celebrado en mayo de 2014 (en aquel momento muchos dijeron que no significaba nada y que no tenía efecto alguno) e incluían todo el territorio de la antigua región de Donetsk.

En consecuencia, podemos esperar que, tras la derrota de la agrupación del Donbás de las AFU, se celebre un referéndum sobre la adhesión de la República Popular de Donetsk a Rusia.

Del mismo modo, tras la liberación de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, cabe esperar que se prepare un referéndum sobre la adhesión de la República Popular de Luhansk a Rusia.

Tras los referendos, se enviará una solicitud oficial a través de los canales oficiales a los dirigentes rusos pidiendo que la DPR y la LPR sean admitidas en Rusia como súbditos de la Federación Rusa, lo que será satisfecho.

Eso es lo que parece.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47863


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hecho gravísimo, Pinov. Como han comentado en el hilo, es un ataque a un diplomático, protegido por un montón de convenios. Varsovia lo ha dejado a su suerte, ergo es responsable de lo sucedido; fue una tomatada, pero podrían haberle incluso linchado.



Hoy es un ataque con pintura, mañana puede ser un ataque a la turca !!!.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Teatro dramático de Mariupol y cañonazo de artillería. Hay un olor a cadáveres en descomposición en el aire, lo que lleva a concluir que hay más civiles muertos bajo los escombros del sótano.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47856

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> np, el telegram de Wagner y el de Rybar han confirmado que son fuerzas especiales rusas,
> 
> por si te consuela
> 
> ...




¿Fuerzas especiales rusas asaltando una isla ocupada por rusos?

Porque esas imágenes son de un asalto a territorio enemigo...


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Confirmación de la muerte de otro piloto Hohliano muy experimentado.

El título de Héroe de Ucrania ha sido concedido al coronel Hehechkori Oleh Irodiyivych (a título póstumo), comandante del escuadrón de helicópteros de la 11ª brigada separada de la aviación del Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania".

t.me/boris_rozhin/47855


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

El gauleiter de las zonas ocupadas por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la república popular de Luhansk ha dicho que continúan los combates por Bilohorivka, donde las tropas rusas entraron por la mañana después de forzar el Severskyy Donetsk. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan contraatacar y desalojar a las tropas rusas del asentamiento, cuya pérdida complicaría seriamente la posición del grupo de Severodonetsk de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47854


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin va a cumplir 70 años y en los últimos tiempos se ha visto claro su declive físico, hasta hace 8 años aun se mostraba practicando artes marciales, etc.. pero desde hace tiempo que solo aparece sentado y si esta de pie es durante muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Dada su edad no me parecía raro que sufriera de alguna enfermedad degenerativa como puede ser la artrosis o que padezca algún problema de salud que este requiriendo de tratamientos agresivos.



Menos mal que esta en mala forma, si llega a estar de buena gana el la guerra.



Pero ya sabemos que no pones una noticia interesante o cierta.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Macron ha decidido complacer a los villanos ucranianos con una declaración en la que afirma que el proceso de aceptación de Ucrania en la UE podría llevar años o incluso décadas. 
Los tontos siguen sin comprender que Occidente necesita a Ucrania única y exclusivamente como carne de cañón en una guerra por delegación con Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47831


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> It takes one to know one. Aupa.


----------



## Bartleby (9 May 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Postal del Partido Comunista de EEUU.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47808


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Otra supernoticia sobre si le tiembla el pulso a Putin.


Eso, si del viejete pederasta y chocho ni mu.



el nivel de esos propagandistas de la revista ejercitos.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Pérdidas ucranianas como resultado de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas del 9 de mayo de 2022

▪Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron 287 muertos, heridos y prisioneros de guerra en 24 horas. El total de pérdidas en muertos, heridos y prisioneros en las AFU, NGU y SPS supera los 53.000.

▪Se perdieron 9 tanques, 22 unidades de vehículos blindados, 14 cañones de artillería de campaña y de mortero, 3 MLRS, 1 SAM de largo y medio alcance, 1 SAM de corto alcance, 1 radar, 37 unidades de automoción y equipo especial, 8 aviones, 10 helicópteros y 6 UAV.

Todos los datos son proyectados: la parte ucraniana no tiene el número exacto de pérdidas para cada categoría en sus informes internos. Por lo tanto, la tendencia de los informes internos es siempre a subestimar el número real de pérdidas. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/47807


----------



## pgas (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> ¿Fuerzas especiales rusas asaltando una isla ocupada por rusos?
> 
> Porque esas imágenes son de un asalto a territorio enemigo...




asalto o evacuación?, en fin si has leido el artículo que citas verás que la isla ha estado bajo ataque ukro toda la semana, no repartían flores precisamente


++++



el que ríe último ríe mejor


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

El día anterior llegó a Soledar un cargamento de armas y equipos militares extranjeros. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que el tren de la estación de ferrocarril de Sol había sido alcanzado: el equipo había quedado fuera de servicio.

Según nuestra información, la parte ucraniana ya ha instalado un taller de reparación en la planta de procesamiento de forraje de Bass con la ayuda de "aficionados" locales. La reparación de los vehículos blindados y las piezas de artillería está en plena marcha.

Coordenadas: 48.6798210, 38.0773960
#Donetsk #Ucrania #objetivos

t.me/boris_rozhin/47800


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Fíjese en el número de buques con grano frente a las costas de Moldavia y Ucrania.
> 
> Esto es más o menos lo que parece la "hambruna 2.0 causada por los rusos", orquestada por las autoridades ucranianas.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo.
*





Rastreo de buques AIS de tráfico marino gratuito - VesselFinder


VesselFinder is a FREE AIS vessel tracking web site. VesselFinder displays real time ship positions and marine traffic detected by global AIS network.




www.vesselfinder.com




*





Si que hay atasco en el Danubio (parece Shangai) y parece que hay un tráfico normal desde y para Rusia.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay gente que con el tiempo no cambia. Eras un gilipollas en putalocura hace 15 años y lo sigues siendo aquí y ahora.



Vaya, ¿aparte de falacias e invents algo concreto que aportar?


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Si tienes algo concreto que decir adelante. No me pongas links para que rebusque lo que se supone que quieres aportar.
Se concreto.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hay un cambio leve y sutil, pero importante.
> En el discurso ya se diferencia lo que es "el conflicto" (con la Otan) de lo que es el "teatro de operaciones" (Ucrania).
> Parece cosa menor, pero si quieres aumentar las posibilidades de ganar, o disminuir los riesgos de perder, debes tener claro a quien y/o a que te enfrentas.



Nop, solo se diferencia en tu cabeza u en los que repiten invents como haces tú. 
Creas una historia y ente varios se repite refiriéndose unos a otros.
No cuela.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Vladimir Putin se reunió con Artem Zhoga, padre del comandante del batallón Sparta Vladimir Zhoga (indicativo Vokha). Entregó a Artem Zhoga la Estrella de Héroe de Rusia, que Vladimir recibió a título póstumo. (c) Poddubny

t.me/boris_rozhin/47793





El padre de Vokha en la reunión con Putin.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47795


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso es la imagen de un despliegue de soldados en territorio hostil. ¿Qué hacen esos soldados cuerpo a tierra cara a una posible amenaza?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052589
> 
> ...



Pues se protegen, como hacen todos los soldados en guerra. No saben de donde puede venir un ataque y queda claro que podía llegar y llegó. Nada más.


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> asalto o evacuación?, en fin si has leido el artículo que citas verás que la isla ha estado bajo ataque ukro toda la semana, no repartían flores precisamente
> 
> 
> ++++
> ...



Esas imágenes son de un asalto
¿Qué sentido tiene ese cuerpo a tierra?
¿Temen que les ataquen los evacuados?
¿Qué pintan fuerzas especiales en una evacuación sin enemigos presentes?
¿A cuantos van a evacuar si va el helo lleno de gente?

El ataque ukro habrá sido con artillería desde 35 km.
¿Se despliegan así para disparar a los obuses cuando llegan?

La explicación del artículo es una castaña.
Las imágenes coinciden con la información oficial rusa.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> putin hoy ha bajado el dialogo
> 
> ha bjado el tono
> 
> ...



Putin ya no puede lanzar más promesas vacías que nadie se va creer. Simplemente está tocando con los pies en el suelo.
No puede prometer acciones relámpago, no puede prometer nada de nazis y demás basura que ya no se cree nadie, no puede amenazar con su armada que ya no da miedo a nadie.
Solo puede intentar salvar su propi cara y llegar a un acuerdo, que el desea más que nadie y que no va a conseguir.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Esas imágenes son de un asalto
> ¿Qué sentido tiene ese cuerpo a tierra?
> ¿Temen que les ataquen los evacuados?
> ¿Qué pintan fuerzas especiales en una evacuación sin enemigos presentes?
> ...



El sentido exacto de lo que sucedió, te pueden disparar desde la nada y así fue.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que esto no va a quedar así. Espero que el Gobierno de Varsovia se disculpe formalmente por la vía diplomática. Una cosa es lo que opinen los polacos de los rusos, en eso se podrá estar o no de acuerdo, pero dada la situación si Varsovia ha decidido no cortar lazos diplomátcos con Moscú, debería adherirse al marco legal de las convenciones y a la protección de los diplomáticos extranjeros en suelo polaco. Si no es capaz, debería cortar relaciones o recomendar a la embajada de Rusia que sus diplomáticos limiten su presencia en público al mínimo.
> 
> Por otra parte no creo que los rusos sean tontos, también podrían haber contado con que algo así podría suceder, con Polonia llena de ucranianos. Muy valiente Pinov al poner su integridad personal en juego, esto es una victoria pública para los rusos, que pone en evidencia al gobierno polaco.



0 victoria. Solo indica que ya nadie tiene miedo a los rusos y al ejército bueno que tienen preparado en alguna parte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

Los polacos ya se merecen que les vuelen alguna base en un "accidente"

El ministro del Interior de Polonia trató de justificar el ataque al embajador ruso: "Las emociones de las mujeres ucranianas... cuyos maridos luchan valientemente para defender su patria son comprensibles" Nazis being Nazis


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

*La atracción de grandes fuerzas por parte de Rusia hacia el sur puede indicar el inicio inminente de la batalla por Odessa.*
Hoy, 09:43
ocho

Los observadores occidentales informan de una acumulación de fuerzas rusas en la parte norte de Crimea, cerca de la región de Kherson. Así, los periodistas de Radio Liberty (organización reconocida en Rusia como agente extranjero) presentaron fotografías que mostraban un aumento en la cantidad de equipo militar en el pueblo de Filatovka.






En particular, esto se evidencia en las imágenes de la empresa estadounidense Planet Labs con fecha del 6 de mayo. Según las imágenes, aquí se encuentra uno de los tres tipos de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos: el Smerch MLRS, el sistema antiaéreo S-300 o el sistema de misiles táctico-operativo Iskander.


La concentración de las fuerzas rusas de misiles antiaéreos en esta dirección puede indicar la probabilidad de una pronta ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Odessa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me temo que esto no va a quedar así. Espero que el Gobierno de Varsovia se disculpe formalmente por la vía diplomática. Una cosa es lo que opinen los polacos de los rusos, en eso se podrá estar o no de acuerdo, pero dada la situación si Varsovia ha decidido no cortar lazos diplomátcos con Moscú, debería adherirse al marco legal de las convenciones y a la protección de los diplomáticos extranjeros en suelo polaco. Si no es capaz, debería cortar relaciones o recomendar a la embajada de Rusia que sus diplomáticos limiten su presencia en público al mínimo.
> 
> Por otra parte no creo que los rusos sean tontos, también podrían haber contado con que algo así podría suceder, con Polonia llena de ucranianos. Muy valiente Pinov al poner su integridad personal en juego, esto es una victoria pública para los rusos, que pone en evidencia al gobierno polaco.



Es una táctica típica de la OTAN…por lo menos esta vez no asesinaron al embajador ruso como en Turquía. Pero bueno, los rusos responderán de aquella forma…como hacen siempre.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Aquí está una vista de pájaro de la procesión del Regimiento Inmortal en Moscú.

t.me/Soldierline/5893

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Putin ya no puede lanzar más promesas vacías que nadie se va creer. Simplemente está tocando con los pies en el suelo.
> No puede prometer acciones relámpago, no puede prometer nada de nazis y demás basura que ya no se cree nadie, no puede amenazar con su armada que ya no da miedo a nadie.
> Solo puede intentar salvar su propi cara y llegar a un acuerdo, que el desea más que nadie y que no va a conseguir.



Si su ejercito no diera miedo estaría la otan en Ucrania. Claro que quiere un acuerdo, lo lleva pidiendo a gritos 9 años, mientras que occidente le daba patada tras patada.

Putin lo que ha querido siempre es se un socio de occidente, de Europa aún más. Materias primas por pasta y un poco de respeto. De hecho por eso se le apoyo desde aquí que hay que tener memoria. Cuando tangaba las elecciones a lso comunistas, nos parecida el no va más de la democracia. El único error que ha cometido es querer esa sociedad en igualdad.

Y claro que no le van a dejar salida. El tio no aprende. Y occidente tampoco . Tanto darle en los morros y ahora tiene 1/3 de Ucrania, le van a seguir dando hasta que se vea obligado ha tomar el unico camino, y si no lo toma el, otros lo haran.


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Me paice a mi que la operación especial cochinorrusa no tenía nada de especial, si no que más bien era un sangriento intento de invasión imperialista y demencial de los de toda la vida.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

En Chisinau, un hombre gritó "Gloria a Ucrania" durante una procesión para celebrar el Día de la Victoria y fue respondido con un coro de "¡Como parte de Rusia!

t.me/Soldierline/5892

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Zappa (9 May 2022)

Pues o habemus pepino en unas horas con eso de que es el día de la Victoria contra los nazis, o esto ya se enquista y no se termina... supongo que nunca.

Ya tenemos razones para todo lo malo que pase, no obstante, a nuestros desgobernantes les debe interesar prolongar la situación lo más posible.

Eso incluye a Putin. Imagino que ahora lo debe tener más fácil que nunca para hacer lo que quiera.

Y la inflación sin dejar de subir...

Quitan las ganas de vivir.


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> El sentido exacto de lo que sucedió, te pueden disparar desde la nada y así fue.



Vuelve a contestar otra chorrada y te vas al ignore


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)

Pasó desapercibido, pero es importante recordarlo, al menos para la gente de bien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

El atentado contra el embajador ruso en Varsovia, Sergei Andreev, el pasado 9 de mayo es un incidente "de lamentar". Esta posición fue expresada por el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia, Zbigniew Rau, quien actualmente se encuentra en una visita de trabajo a Irán.

“El evento que tuvo lugar hoy durante la colocación de coronas de flores en las tumbas de los soldados soviéticos caídos por parte del embajador de la Federación Rusa es un incidente que no debería haber ocurrido, un incidente que es deplorable por todos lados”, dijo Zbigniew. Fue citado por la agencia PAP .

Al mismo tiempo, el jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Polonia trató anteriormente de justificar lo sucedido, señalando que los manifestantes descontentos, entre los que se encontraban los provocadores ucranianos, tienen derecho a expresar su posición.

El funcionario del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores Rau, el portavoz Lukasz Jasina admitió que "se da cuenta de la gravedad de la situación " .

iz.ru


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Gasolina en la región de Kharkiv - Todas

El alcalde de Pervomayskoye (una ciudad al sur de Kharkiv), Mykola Baksheev, ha informado oficialmente a los ciudadanos de que NO hay gasolina ni gasóleo en ninguna gasolinera. Varias gasolineras han dejado gasolina, que también se está agotando.

t.me/Soldierline/5882


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La atracción de grandes fuerzas por parte de Rusia hacia el sur puede indicar el inicio inminente de la batalla por Odessa.*
> Hoy, 09:43
> ocho
> 
> ...



Me arriesgo a un owned pero yo creo que esas fuerzas son para hacer ésto...


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Algo así como confirmar lo que sabemos, de una fuente ucraniana. En las 7 brigadas de las fuerzas aerotransportadas de Ucrania, las pérdidas son del 70%, y la 79 está casi completamente destruida. La 79, si recuerdan, fue la unidad a la que atacaron sus cuarteles por la pérdida de 294 paracaidistas en marzo.


El mercenario holandés con el nombre de "Ron Vogelaar" ha sido eliminado por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en la dirección de Kharkov.


Putin participa en el Regimiento Inmortal en Moscú


Mapa del Imperio Ruso de 1786, pero puedo entender por qué los "ucranianos" no pueden entender la historia, porque la CIA escribió sus libros escolares desde 1991...
Por eso adoras a un nazi como Bandera y apoyas a nazis como Azov Aidar Tornados C14 y todos esos matones.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Zelensky (y su equipo) son, por supuesto, un idiota increíble. Publicar un saludo hipócrita en el "Día de la Victoria sobre el nazismo" y subir a su insta un gilipollas ucraniano con un parche de la división de las SS "Dead Head" es una acrobacia y un premio Darwin.

No hay nazismo en Ucrania (c) dijeron y siguieron zigzagueando. 

t.me/epoddubny/10478


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Me arriesgo a un owned pero yo creo que esas fuerzas son para hacer ésto...




Es lo más lógico. Con la poca fuerza que han metido no pueden seguir ampliando el frente. He medido con G Earth y ahora tienen un frente de 1.000km. Pero en la primera fase era el doble, 2.000km! Si cierran la bolsa desde Jarkov a Dnipro y una vez eliminada esta, se quedará un frente total de 500km mucho más manejable.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Hoy otro avión enemigo fue derribado por las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas en la dirección de Izyum. A juzgar por el hecho de que el número de aviones derribados ha superado el número original de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, estamos hablando de máquinas suministradas desde el extranjero. 

t.me/sashakots/32431


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

El mercenario croata capturado, no tiene pinta de eslavo, mas bien de zingaro roma de los balcanes...


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Que coño celebran ? Si lo único que hicieron en la IIGM fué dar pena



Técnicamente los únicos que ganaron la IIGM fueron, por orden, Rusia, EEUU y Reino Unido. Lo de meter como "vencedores" a Francia y China un disparate, viéndolo así ¿Por qué no metieron también a Italia como miembro permanente del consejo de seguridad de la ONU y nukerizado (con las suyas propias, no con las americanas) si también "fue ganador"?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Calaveras chulísimas el 9 de mayo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Me arriesgo a un owned pero yo creo que esas fuerzas son para hacer ésto...



Creo que como mucho las van a desplazar hacia Krivi. En Nikolayev veo acumulación fuerzas y a Odessa los Ukras han desplazado una Brigada de Tank.





Edito para añadir: Que inminente ataque a Odessa es relativo...si empieza dije no antes de Junio pero pinta para largo, antes de Navidades no ha caído Odessa ni de coña.


----------



## Papo de luz (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El mercenario croata capturado, no tiene pinta de eslavo, mas bien de zingaro roma de los balcanes...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052742



Pues parece español.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Calaveras chulísimas el 9 de mayo.



No se puede negar que ostentan con orgullo su pasado.
A cada uno lo suyo.


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @damnun_infectum
> 
> Putin es un sr de 70 palos. Los americanos tienen al mando a uno de 79 con claros signos de demencia y de haber pasado por un par de operaciones de cirugía estética para dar el pego durante la campaña electoral y parece que todo esta en orden.
> 
> ...



Putin hace años que tiene cerrada su sucesión. Otra cosa es que tú, desde Albacete, lo desconozcas.
Su sucesor tiene nombres y apellidos, y sale en la tele rusa TODOS los días.

Otra cosa es que sea el ideal o no.
Pero desde luego ya no va a ser un Yeltsin de la vida. Eso seguro.


----------



## vermer (9 May 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Los nazis no pintan nada, porque fueron derrotados y desaparecieron hace 80 años; sólo son un tabú blindado con leyes penales que usan los amigos, los liberales y los comunistas, para insultarse mutuamente cuando tienen desavenencias.



Los nazis del XXI los tienes desde dentro de nuestro país, apoyando al gobierno progre o gobernando CCAA, hasta en Ucrania directamente gobernando. Vaya que si pintan.


----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

En realidad lo que tiene es un tremendo coágulo en el cerebro


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy otro avión enemigo fue derribado por las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas en la dirección de Izyum. A juzgar por el hecho de que el número de aviones derribados ha superado el número original de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, estamos hablando de máquinas suministradas desde el extranjero.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/32431



No necesariamente, el numero estimado inicialmente era de unos 150 aviones y otros tantos helicopteros en servicio operarivo que se corresponde con el numero de regimientos x el numero de aviones de cada regimiento

sin embargo hay gran numero de aviones en Ucrania de los heredados por la URSS

Ucrania heredo unos 3000 aeronaves, entre ellas

unos 60 Su-27
unos 280 Mig-29
unos 250 Su-24
unos 45 Su-25
ademas de mas de 900 helicopteros de diverso tipo

logicamente en 30 años muchos aviones se han perdido, desmontado para piezas, vendido, agotado su vida util, etc...
pero aun asi con la debida reparacion aun se podrian poner en vuelo una buena cantidad
Por ejhemplo, cuando Rusia recupero Crimea en Belbek habia 46 MiG-29 ucranianos , de los cuales solo estaban en condiciones de volar 9, los otros 37 que no lo estaban se acabaron devolviendo a Ucrania , cosa que se ha demostrado un error

de hecho Ucrania no estaba buscando tanto aviones como piezas de repuesto para reparar los que ya tiene

por eso unos de los blancos prioritarios de los misiles han sido factorias de reparacion de aeronaves, que es donde se puede reparar ademas de haber aviones almacenados


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Nuestro aliados siempre apoyándonos



Es de ser muy ingénudo pensar que "tenemos aliados", estamos en "guerra económica" con todo, repito, absolutamente todo el mundo. Lo único que hay son intereses, lo msimo nos importa bien poco que se arruine Sudáfrica, pero tenemos interés en que no lo haga ni Alemania ni Francia. Y si, a estos dos últimos los llamamos "aliados". 

Respecto a Francia, pues creo que tienen alguna tara psicológica que les hace incapaces de solo imaginar que podamos ser mejores que ellos hasta en el lanzamiento de hueso de oliva. Es cierto que hacen bien poco para que nos "desarrollemos". Además es ese tipo de país que solo te da algo si tú previamente cedes algo económicamente más suculento, es decir, te entrego unos presos de ETA si tu me dejas que te infecte de Carrefours. El problema de España es que parecemos ingenuos a la hora de saber con quienes nos estamos realmente jugando los cuartos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El mercenario croata capturado, no tiene pinta de eslavo, mas bien de zingaro roma de los balcanes...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052742



Me dices que es un albañil de Tomelloso y no pongo dudas


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es bastante curioso pero a veces se puede entrar en RT y otras no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que tendrá que ver con los servidores DNS, IP's, Web proxys y demás. Unos baneándolos y otros cambiándolos.


----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin hace años que tiene cerrada su sucesión. Otra cosa es que tú, desde Albacete, lo desconozcas.
> Su sucesor tiene nombres y apellidos, y sale en la tele rusa TODOS los días.
> 
> Otra cosa es que sea el ideal o no.
> Pero desde luego ya no va a ser un Yeltsin de la vida. Eso seguro.



Cual es el sucesor ? Medvédev ?


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si su ejercito no diera miedo estaría la otan en Ucrania. Claro que quiere un acuerdo, lo lleva pidiendo a gritos 9 años, mientras que occidente le daba patada tras patada.
> 
> Putin lo que ha querido siempre es se un socio de occidente, de Europa aún más. Materias primas por pasta y un poco de respeto. De hecho por eso se le apoyo desde aquí que hay que tener memoria. Cuando tangaba las elecciones a lso comunistas, nos parecida el no va más de la democracia. El único error que ha cometido es querer esa sociedad en igualdad.
> 
> Y claro que no le van a dejar salida. El tio no aprende. Y occidente tampoco . Tanto darle en los morros y ahora tiene 1/3 de Ucrania, le van a seguir dando hasta que se vea obligado ha tomar el unico camino, y si no lo toma el, otros lo haran.



Su ejército no da miedo. Sus armas nucleares si. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.
Putin solo ha querido recuperar la grandeza de Rusia a costa de todos sus vecinos. Cortándoles su libertad y obligándoles a ser sus vasallos.

Pero esto le va a costar un poco más a partir de ahora.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Como vamos de Historia?
> Acabó una guerra y empezó otra no declarada que puede acabar en invierno nuclear.



La IGM fue porque había ganas de mambo, la IIGM fue causada por el mal cierre de la IGM y la IIIGM será causada por el mal cierre de la IIGM. Al final tendría "algún tipo de razón" el viejo bebedor de Churchill, cuando dijo que se habían matado al perro equivocado.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Vuelve a contestar otra chorrada y te vas al ignore



Haz lo que quieras, faltaría más. Si te gusta solo leer lo que quieres leer mírate en un espejo.

Lo único que se ve en esa foto es una operación estándar de manual. Se desciende del helicóptero y posición de defensa.

Nada más.


----------



## Epicii (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Calaveras chulísimas el 9 de mayo.



Era la foto menos nazi que tenia...jajajaja


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Una cosa hay que reconocer: si no hubiese sido por la URSS, los aliados todavía estarían preparando el desembarco de Normandía, o habrían esperado a tener la bomba atómica para convertir media Europa en Chernóbil.



Estaban haciendo un "Cesei Lanister" expectantes a que "los monstruos se maten entre ellos". En cuanto vieron que uno vencía es cuando entraron las prisas de Normandía.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues o habemus pepino en unas horas con eso de que es el día de la Victoria contra los nazis, o esto ya se enquista y no se termina... supongo que nunca.
> 
> Ya tenemos razones para todo lo malo que pase, no obstante, a nuestros desgobernantes les debe interesar prolongar la situación lo más posible.
> 
> ...



Claro que se termina, cuando dejen de llegar tanques y soldados que destruir.
Esto no tiene nada que ver con una guerra con una guerrilla escondida en la selva o en unas cuevas. El aire y la inteligencia no están del lado sovietico como anteriormente en Siria o Afganistán.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Ahora hay otro camarada nuestro en el Regimiento Inmortal. Coronel Ivanov. Volodya murió luchando contra los neonazis ucranianos.

Nos conocimos en Osetia del Sur en 2004, cuando el teniente Ivanov era miembro de las fuerzas de paz. Fuimos amigos durante 18 años. Volodya amaba el servicio y estaba orgulloso de ser un oficial ruso; siempre fue un poco tímido en cuanto a su educación civil; estudió en la Facultad de Filosofía y se alistó después del departamento militar. Nadie tendría el valor de llamarle "blazer".

Que el cielo te acompañe, hermano. 

t.me/epoddubny/10482


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Día que debiera celebrarse en todo el mundo civilizado. Algo me dice que el mundo está menos civilizado que en 1945.



Hoy es el día de Europa.
En el hipotético caso de que la UE se instaurara como nación su fiesta nacional sería el 9 de mayo.


----------



## Zhukov (9 May 2022)

El informe de hoy, cubre sobre todo ayer y lo acontecido en los dos últimos días.









Noticias de la guerra 09/05/2022 – informe especial


AYER 08 Mayo Resumen de Readovka (resumido) Combates en la isla de las Serpientes (Zmeiny) ataques para alcanzar alguna clase de victoria para la propaganda. Los rusos perdieron un sistema antiaér…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Nop, solo se diferencia en tu cabeza u en los que repiten invents como haces tú.
> Creas una historia y ente varios se repite refiriéndose unos a otros.
> No cuela.



Gracias por citarme.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Occidente se puso histérico con el anuncio de movilización de Vladimir Putin, pero calculó mal a lo grande

En una gasolinera de la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, los empleados de la oficina de registro y alistamiento del ejército ucraniano entregan citaciones a los automovilistas en plena cola de la gasolinera. Esto en cuanto a la movilización.

t.me/Soldierline/5894

_Video en el enlace


_


----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

A ver. De nada.


----------



## I. de A. (9 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Los nazis del XXI los tienes desde dentro de nuestro país, apoyando al gobierno progre o gobernando CCAA, hasta en Ucrania directamente gobernando. Vaya que si pintan.



Los nazis del siglo XXI... Con tanta propaganda y películas, la gente se ha creído que ahí siguen después de su derrota y que son culpables, por arte de magia, de todo lo malo que hagan los demás, los cuales se van de rositas. Lo que hagan mal los comunistas y los liberales no es culpa de sus respectivas ideologías, sino de la mágica influencia nazi.

Los liberales y su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas, abusando como buenos ventajistas de sus topicazos propagados incesantemente, acusan de "fascismo" y "nazismo" (desaparecidos y sin influencia desde hace 80 años) a todo aquél que se desvíe 1 mm de los lugares comunes (mientras llaman magufo o antisemita, delito de odio, a quien osa mentar el sionismo, por ejemplo, que campa a sus anchas actualmente).

Asimismo, liberales y marxistas (y la plebe laminada por la propaganda) se acusan mutuamente de fascistas, de la caricatura que ambos han hecho del fascismo *(con la ventaja de haberlo convertido en un tabú blindado con leyes penales)* que, curiosamente, coincide con las prácticas de marxistas y liberales, por lo que aciertan al calificarse con ese epíteto según su acepción tópico-caricaturesca, hecha para blandir como espantajo y para usar como chivo expiatorio de sus propios crímenes.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hoy es el día de Europa.
> En el hipotético caso de que la UE se instaurara como nación su fiesta nacional sería el 9 de mayo.



Europa o más bien la UE, es un ente político artificial subordinado a USA. Una asociación de mercaderes mafiosos sin fe ni ley. El proyecto del eje franco germano ideado por De Gaulle se fue a la mierda con su muerte y la llegada del banquero Pompidou al poder en Francia.
No existe Europa ni ha existido jamás salvo como descripción geográfica de un subcontinente.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Muy atento con lo que dice Putin, no da puntada sin hilo. Cada una de sus palabras tiene efectos reales. Nada que ver con las falsas promesas, demagogia y mentiras de nuestros gobernantes títeres.



¡No pierda tiempo! ¡Recopile cada una de sus palabras y sea el primero en redactar un evangelio según san "John Nash"!


----------



## Nico (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No invitar a Rusia para los fastos del aniversario del fin del la II Guerra Mundial, es como querer rodar Braveheart sin William Wallace, o V de Vendetta sin Guy Fawkes.




Realmente los europeos estamos quedando como una basura miserable. Cuando paguemos el karma correspondiente nos vamos a "reír" de lo lindo.


----------



## @Durruty (9 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Las criptomonopoli en caida libre:





__





Cotización del Bitcoin hoy en tiempo real | Estrategias de Inversión


Cotización de hoy del Bitcoin (XBT) en Bolsa. Información en tiempo real de los valores y precios de la sesión analizada por los mejores expertos.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com













El risk-off y el fin de los estímulos fulminan a bitcoin y ethereum: ''La tendencia va a continuar''


Nueva jornada de corrección en las criptomonedas. Desde que los grandes bancos centrales comenzaron a anunciar sus planes de retirada de estímulos, bitcoin, ethereum y el resto del universo cripto han dejado atrás sus máximos históricos (marcados en noviembre de 2021) para entrar en una fase de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Efectivamente, desde mediados de 2020 todo se desmadró en la UE…compitiendo con Asia a lo loco…


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Europa es un ente político artificial subordinado a USA. Una asociación de mercaderes mafiosos sin fe ni ley. El proyecto del eje franco germano ideado por De Gaulle se fue a la mierda con su muerte y la llegada del banquero Pompidou al poder en Francia.
> No existe Europa ni ha existido jamás salvo como descripción geográfica de un subcontinente.



Buen discurso vacío que te sirve para hablar de Europa, de ecología, de filosofía… grande. En una universidad o el domingo con la paella.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pues o habemus pepino en unas horas con eso de que es el día de la Victoria contra los nazis, o esto ya se enquista y no se termina... supongo que nunca.
> 
> Ya tenemos razones para todo lo malo que pase, no obstante, a nuestros desgobernantes les debe interesar prolongar la situación lo más posible.
> 
> ...



lo llaman agenda 2030 y estamos a 2022
todavia queda muuuuuuucha guerra
minimo minimo otro año, que hay que hundir total y absolutamente la economia de europa, que la gente todavia viaja y hace cosas, hasta que no le pongan la botella de aceite de girasol a 10 leuros el litro no paran


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando algo escasea en la UE es un "sálvese quien pueda". Recordáis la que se lio con las mascarillas?
> Imaginad con el petroleo menguante o el gas. En fin, hay que mantener al populacho engañado hasta el final.



Podríamos compartir el gas ahora exactamente igual como ellos compartieron los puestos de trabajo cuando España tenía el 23% de paro y algún doberman del Bundesbank decía que había que recortar gasto.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente los europeos estamos quedando como una basura miserable. Cuando paguemos el karma correspondiente nos vamos a "reír" de lo lindo.



¿De qué karma hablas concretamente? ¿Hay que bailarle el agua a los demás o como?


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cual es el sucesor ? Medvédev ?



Noooo, Medvedev es un tonto útil, amigo de Putin desde la Universidad.
Si nada se tuerce, es Mishustin, actual primer ministro


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Según el Ministerio del Interior, más de 1.000.000 de personas asistieron a la marcha del "Regimiento Inmortal" en Moscú.
Ni que decir tiene la gran fiesta que tenemos en el país y el patético lloriqueo de algunos personajes de que el 9 de mayo está obsoleto y nadie lo necesita.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47888


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Podríamos compartir el gas ahora exactamente igual como ellos compartieron los puestos de trabajo cuando España tenía el 23% de paro y algún doberman del Bundesbank decía que había que recortar gasto.



Yo no doy 2 euros por el futuro de la UE...


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Occidente se puso histérico con el anuncio de movilización de Vladimir Putin, pero calculó mal a lo grande
> 
> En una gasolinera de la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, los empleados de la oficina de registro y alistamiento del ejército ucraniano entregan citaciones a los automovilistas en plena cola de la gasolinera. Esto en cuanto a la movilización.
> 
> ...



En cambio ayer hubo un ucraniano, en edad militar, que jugó un partido de futbol de Primera División.
Habría que denunciarle al Consulado


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*El vuelo del 'avión del fin del mundo' de Putin durante el desfile del Día de la Victoria, suspendido misteriosamente.*

El conocido como "avión del fin del mundo", un Ilyushin Il-96-400 reacondicionado para pervivir como centro de operaciones en caso de guerra nuclear, no será exhibido, en contra de lo previsto, en el desfile celebrado en Moscú con motivo del Día de la Victoria, según ha informado el periódico británico Daily Mail.

La cancelación del vuelo, junto a la del resto de aeronaves militares, se ha producido en el último momento. Según Daily Mail, los medios locales apuntan al mal tiempo como causa del cambio de planes, aunque también hay rumores de que podría deberse al temor a un ataque.

La última vez que la aeronave fue vista sobrevolando las afueras de Moscú fue la semana pasada, según ha dado a conocer el medio británico.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...steriosamente/


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hoy es el día de Europa.
> En el hipotético caso de que la UE se instaurara como nación su fiesta nacional sería el 9 de mayo.



Vega hombre...
Esa basura que nadie conoce y que tratan de meter con calzador cada año por la tele fue la propaganda antirrusa más rastrera que han perpetrado durante los 8 años que El Peich (Страна) ha estado dando la noticia antirrusa del día. Propaganda paleta para paletos.
Y concluyo editando: son tan paletos que han estado intentando borrar a Rusia de la historia de Europa. La pregunta que me sigo haciendo es "quiénes son y qué pretenden con eso".


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No. La *guerra de Ukrania es la invasion de Rusia*. Nada más. No te confundas.
> Solo un país ha invadido a otro, Rusia.
> Solo un país está tirando misiles contra otro. Rusia.
> Espero que ya te haya quedado claro.
> ...



Esencialmente ese es el conflicto actual. Una invasión imperialista al estilo nazi de los años 40 del siglo pasado.


----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noooo, Medvedev es un tonto útil, amigo de Putin desde la Universidad.
> Si nada se tuerce, es Mishustin, actual primer ministro



Bueno! Con que no sea Medvédev ya es un comienzo.


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

El pueblo soviético, con su lucha abnegada, salvó a la civilización de Europa de los alborotadores fascistas. 
Este es el gran mérito del pueblo soviético para la historia de la humanidad.
I.V. Stalin


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Según dijo el Papa hoy se acababa la guerra. ¿A que hora más o menos está previsto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Me da la impresión de que este Papa es de muy, pero que muy bajo nivel. Ya podrían haber puesto al parroco de la pedanía más recóndita y aislada de Latinoamérica, seguro que habría más nivel.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no doy 2 euros por el futuro de la UE...



Ahora es cuando no deber la vida y no depender completamente del BCE para todas tus políticas tendría su valor pero no estamos en esa posición.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Luka en Brest
> El presidente de Bielorrusia sobre la Unión Europea
> "Ustedes son como minimo mentirosos, como maximo sinvergüenzas"
> Potente discurso de Alexander Lukashenko
> ...



No se yo, a mi me parece que la única "anomalía" de Europa es precisamente Bielorrusia.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El mercenario croata capturado, no tiene pinta de eslavo, mas bien de zingaro roma de los balcanes...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052742



Es gitano de pura cepa


----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que este Papa es de muy, pero que muy bajo nivel. Ya podrían haber puesto al parroco de la pedanía más recóndita y aislada de Latinoamérica, seguro que habría más nivel.



El papa es infalible, es la voz de dios en la tierra.


----------



## npintos (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que este Papa es de muy, pero que muy bajo nivel. Ya podrían haber puesto al parroco de la pedanía más recóndita y aislada de Latinoamérica, seguro que habría más nivel.



Como están las cosas en el mundo, que mejor que tener un digno representante del parasitismo peronista dirigiendo la industria del altar.

Pancho Peroncho Primero, terminando de destruir todo lo que toca, como cualquier peronista.

Los peronistas no son ni buenos ni malos, son incorregibles. Borges dixit.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Cientos de personas comparan en Sarajevo los crímenes de guerra rusos con los que sufrió Bosnia - Herzegovina.*
Varios cientos de personas se han sumado este lunes en Sarajevo a *una manifestación convocada por las familias de las víctimas de la guerra civil bosnia (1992-1995),* en la que se ha condenado la invasión rusa de Ucrania y se ha comparado este conflicto con el sufrido por el país balcánico.

Los manifestantes se reunieron cerca del monumento dedicado a los niños asesinados en Sarajevo durante la guerra civil y han mostrado pancartas con mensajes como "Detened la matanza de Mariúpol" o *"No reaccionasteis en Bosnia, reaccionad en Ucrania".* Bajo el lema "Las víctimas de Bosnia-Herzegovina, con las víctimas de Ucrania", la marcha estaba convocada por la asociación "Madres de los enclaves de Srebrenica y Zepa" y la Asociación de Víctimas y Testigos del Genocidio.


----------



## Kylo (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *De donde salio esa pinche mania* de decir _"oligarca"_ a los empresarios ricos de rusia...?? no veo que cualquier otro empresario de cualquier otro país le digan "oligarca"...
> 
> Nomas para que se vea el nivel de "adiestramiento" de los medios occidentales hacia la población borrega...



Porque la camarilla de hijos de la gran putísima que se pusieron del lado de Yeltsin fueron asignados digitalmente, es decir a puto dedo como "gestores" de empresas nacionales que pasaron de ser publicas, a ser propiedad suya. Tu debes ser uno de esos puto panchos ignorantes que han estudiado a los pinches caníbales aztecas y demás tribus con taparrabos. Ahora has aprendido la diferencia entre un magnate y un oligarca, indio come mierda.
Saludos a su putisima madre y al maricón de su padre


----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esencialmente ese es el conflicto actual. Una invasión imperialista al estilo nazi de los años 40 del siglo pasado.



Que va ... el conflicto actual es esto. El enano macarrilla es el ukro:


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

La verdad que la cara del hombre es un poema y me da hasta pena.


Luego pienso en lo que esta haciendo su pais en Ucrania y se me pasa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

A la Ester esa , que debe ser la groupie, le faltan un par de bistecs y plato de garbanzos


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## @Durruty (9 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

No me digas ... esa es la doctrina oficial. Tienes dos opciones:

A.- La doctrina es mentira
B.- Dios está como un cencerro.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Bueno....ha declarado la guerra a alguien Rusia hoy en su día grande???


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> No invitar a Rusia para los fastos del aniversario del fin del la II Guerra Mundial, es como querer rodar Braveheart sin William Wallace, o V de Vendetta sin Guy Fawkes.



Es que parece que en el Kremlin no se han enterado de que esa guerra acabó hace más de 70 años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

18:13, 9 de mayo de 2022






*El jefe del Consejo Europeo interrumpió una reunión con Shmygal en Odessa debido a un ataque con misiles*
El jefe del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, interrumpió una reunión con Shmyhal en Odessa por un ataque con misiles





Foto: Servicio de Prensa del Gobierno de Ucrania / Reuters
El jefe del Consejo Europeo , Charles Michel , durante una visita a Odessa el 9 de mayo, se vio obligado a detener la reunión con el Primer Ministro de Ucrania Denys Shmyhal debido a un ataque con misiles. Sobre esto escribe RIA Novosti con referencia a una fuente europea.
Según una fuente, los políticos tuvieron que interrumpir la reunión para protegerse de un ataque con misiles en la región de Odessa.
El propio Michel en su cuenta de Twitter dijo que quería celebrar el Día de Europa en Odessa, donde también mantuvo conversaciones con el primer ministro ucraniano Shmyhal.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (9 May 2022)

Era lógico que Putin no hiciera un gran llamado a movilizarse ni declarar guerra a occidente cuando la operación especial va lenta pero segura, el ejercito ruso habrá llegado al punto medio de minimizar perdidas y seguir ganando terreno (poco a poco).

También la realidad de la situación demuestra que Rusia no ha perdido más tropas que los ucranianos como afirmaba ayer un tal pulido en el canal cosas militares, la iniciativa de seguir atacando en el frente sigue siendo rusa y nunca hemos conocido el objetivo territorial real que aspiran.


----------



## ATDTn (9 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> da igual si hace un borsch de puta madre.



Eso
Voz, ppsoe, qué coño importa.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que malo es tener unos argumentos tibios, eh ???, tengo una buena salud mental, no te intereses tanto por la ajena y vigila la tuya, majete !!!.



Este es un hijo de puta mala


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

¿Hacia dónde va la guerra? Las cinco claves del discurso de Putin en el Día de la Victoria


La esperada alocución del presidente ruso ha sido más corta, menos agresiva y menos celebratoria de lo esperado, ¿qué significa esto para la guerra de Ucrania?




www.elconfidencial.com





_Comentado_
*¿Hacia dónde va la guerra? Las cinco claves del discurso de Putin en el Día de la Victoria*
*La esperada alocución del presidente ruso ha sido más corta, menos agresiva y menos celebratoria de lo esperado, ¿qué significa esto para la guerra de Ucrania?*


*1. Una "operación" obligada*
El vértice central del discurso del mandatario ruso ha sido *la justificación de la “operación militar especial”*, como el Kremlin denomina la invasión de Ucrania. Aquí, Putin no ha traído nada nuevo a la mesa, limitándose a ampliar y reiterar los puntos que ya había enumerado en el pasado. “Los países de la OTAN no querían escucharnos, lo que significa que, de hecho, tenían planes completamente diferentes, y lo vimos. Abiertamente, se estaban realizando preparativos para otra operación de castigo en el Donbás, para la invasión de nuestras tierras históricas, incluida Crimea”, ha aseverado.

Describir la ofensiva como una maniobra defensiva ha sido la estrategia del Gobierno de Rusia desde el principio, recurriendo a un popurrí conspirativo que el presidente ruso ha vuelto a enumerar en su alocución: Rusia iba a ser atacada, Ucrania tenía pensado adquirir armas nucleares, Occidente planeaba tomar la península de Crimea por la fuerza, etcétera. “Se creó sistemáticamente *una amenaza absolutamente inaceptable para nosotros* y, además, directamente en nuestras fronteras”, ha manifestado Putin. Basándose en estos planteamientos —*de los que no existe prueba alguna—*, Moscú presenta la decisión de intervenir en Ucrania como la única salida posible.

_Discurso de Zelensky en Munich 15-2-2020:_
_No éramos nosotros quienes comenzaron esta guerra. Pero deberíamos terminarla. Y lo haremos. Lo haremos junto con ustedes. 
Estoy firmemente convencido de que sin un alto el fuego en el este de Ucrania y recuperación de Crimea, no podemos reparar el dañado sistema de seguridad regional en Europa.

Junta eso a poner sus mejores 100.000 hombres en el Dombass.
_
_Video de un ministro ingles hablando con alguien que creia miembro del gobierno ucraniano sobre el apoyo de Reino Unido al desarrollo de armas nucleares en Ucrania. Visto en este foro_

*2. Ni guerra total ni victoria*
El discurso de Putin había generado una enorme expectativa ante la posibilidad de que fuera utilizado para declarar una movilización general o una declaración formal de guerra, dos escenarios que habrían supuesto una intensificación considerable de la guerra en Ucrania. Sin embargo, finalmente, *no se ha producido ninguna declaración que apuntara hacia una posible escalada del conflicto*. De hecho, la alocución estuvo desprovista de la amenaza de usar armas nucleares, a pesar de que este tipo de retórica ha sido empleada de forma recurrente por Rusia para intimidar a las potencias occidentales que respaldan a su país vecino.

Otra de las hipótesis que se planteaban era que el presidente ruso presumiera de sus conquistas en Ucrania, *donde ya controla cerca de un 20% del territorio*. Esto podría haber indicado la voluntad rusa de consolidar sus avances y reorientarse hacia la mesa de negociación con el objetivo de obtener concesiones ventajosas. Pero, de nuevo, no ocurrió tal cosa. En el Día de la Victoria, la palabra 'victoria' ha estado completamente ausente. Putin ha dicho que las tropas rusas están luchando heroicamente en Donbás, pero no ha hecho ni una sola mención de Mariúpol (la conquista urbana y estratégica más importante) o de cualquier otro territorio capturado.

_Estaba claro que iba a seguir igual. Casi todo el mundo al menos en burbuja pensaba que no iba a cambiar nada_

*3. El simbolismo antinazi*
Putin no ha desaprovechado la oportunidad de establecer *una conexión entre la resistencia soviética a la Alemania nazi y la invasión actual de Ucrania*. Dirigiéndose a las fuerzas rusas que están luchando en el país vecino, el presidente ha asegurado que "están luchando por la madre patria, por su futuro, para que nadie olvide las lecciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, para que en el mundo no haya sitio para verdugos, represores y nazis". También ha anunciado que en el desfile que ha tenido lugar este lunes en Moscú estaban presentes soldados que combatieron durante la “operación militar especial”. Estas tropas rusas, ha señalado, "están luchando por lo mismo que hicieron sus padres y abuelos".

Desde el inicio de la guerra, el Gobierno de Rusia ha descrito a las autoridades ucranianas como “nazis”, “neonazis” o “banderitas” —por Stepan Bandera, histórico líder nacionalista ucraniano que colaboró temporalmente con el Tercer Reich para intentar lograr la independencia del país—. De hecho, la invasión fue descrita originalmente como *una operación para “desnazificar” Ucrania*. Aunque* esta retórica ha ido en descenso* conforme el Kremlin se ha visto obligado a moderar sus objetivos en un país vecino que originalmente confiaba en conquistar con rapidez, la propaganda rusa continúa intentando utilizar el simbolismo antinazi para respaldar el conflicto.

Putin: "La muerte de cada uno de nuestros soldados y oficiales es un dolor para todos nosotros"

_Retorica en descenso. Pues en el discurso ha hablado de Bandera_

*4. Mención a los muertos rusos en combate*
El mandatario también ha dedicado un espacio de su discurso a reconocer las bajas rusas en Ucrania, afirmando que “la muerte de cada uno de nuestros soldados y oficiales es un dolor para todos nosotros y una pérdida irreparable para familiares y amigos”. *El Kremlin solo ha admitido el fallecimiento de 1.351 de sus tropas*, una cifra que en Occidente estiman en torno a 10 veces inferior a la real. Tanto la OTAN como Reino Unido calculan que en torno a 15.000 rusos han muerto en combate. El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado que la cifra supera los 23.000.

“El Estado, las regiones, las empresas y las organizaciones públicas harán todo lo posible para cuidar de esas familias y ayudarlas. Brindaremos apoyo especial a los hijos de los camaradas muertos y heridos. Un decreto presidencial al respecto fue firmado hoy”, ha anunciado Putin. Desde el inicio del conflicto, analistas han señalado que el mayor problema interno para el Gobierno de Putin sería el coste humano de la guerra, dada la dificultad de ocultar a los ciudadanos el fallecimiento de sus hijos, hermanos y nietos.

_Las cifras reales serán 3 veces más que las que dicen los rusos y tres veces menos de las que dicen la OTAN (en torno a 5.000- 6000)_

*5. Hay guerra para rato*
El discurso de Putin ha sido más corto, menos agresivo y menos celebratorio de lo esperado, lo cual apunta a que el Gobierno ruso ha decidido que *el actual ‘statu quo’ del conflicto continúa siendo su mejor opción*. Sin mayor movilización, sin cantar victoria y sin cambios en la terminología —sigue considerándose una “operación militar especial”, no una guerra—, el lento proceso de invasión, consolidación y pequeños avances en el este y sur de Ucrania parece destinado a extenderse durante meses o incluso años. O, al menos, esa es la hipótesis más probable, ya que, una vez más, las palabras del presidente de Rusia han dejado a Occidente sin una idea clara de lo que viene a continuación.

Como recordatorio de que las consecuencias de la guerra van para largo, este lunes también *se produjeron pequeñas celebraciones en las partes de Ucrania ocupadas por Rusia*, incluyendo la ciudad Jersón, según los medios estatales rusos. Cuentas prorrusas hicieron circular en redes sociales vídeos tomados en la urbe, situada en el sur ucraniano, que mostraban a pequeñas multitudes ondeando banderas rojas y llevando flores mientras conmemoraban el Día de la Victoria. Activistas ucranianos, por su parte, afirmaron que los soldados rusos habían traído gente desde Crimea para aumentar el número de asistentes.

_Muertos aparte, economicamente Rusia está sufriendo mucho menos que Europa y el tiempo no juega precisamente a favor de Europa. Y desgraciadamente para nosotros Rusia tiene la sartén por el mango. Si mañana dejara de suministrarnos gas y petroleo lo de ahora nos parecería el paraiso. Y militarmente va piano piano._


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No se puede ser mas subnormal que los gobiernos polacos, siempre hacen cosas que terminan en catástrofe.
> 
> Ese señor al que le han pintado la cara no deja de ser un puto EMBAJADOR PLENIPOTENCIARIO con una pila de convenios protegiendole, que se ve que Polonia ha decidido pasarse por el forro de los cojones y ha desistido de darle ninguna protección ¿A ver con que cara exige Polonia ahora salvaguarda al Estado Ruso de sus funcionarios ahi? Como apliquen reciprocidad muchos diplomáticos polacos van a pasar malos tragos por los callejones de Moscú.



Polonium delenda est


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hoy es un ataque con pintura, mañana puede ser un ataque a la turca !!!.



O peor aun, a la rusa, ese donde le dan un café con polonio.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*La jefa de la Comisión Europea viaja a Hungría para discutir seguridad energética con Orban.*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea,* Ursula von der Leyen*, viaja este lunes a Hungría para un encuentro con el primer ministro *Viktor Orban*, con quien pretende discutir sobre la seguridad energética, ha anunciado su portavoz, Eric Mamer. La Comisión había propuesto a los países de la Unión Europea (UE) un* sexto paquete de sanciones a Rusia que establecía un embargo gradual de todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso* en el bloque.

Sin embargo, la propuesta fue recibida por cautela por varios países altamente dependientes del petróleo ruso, como es el caso de Hungría. Poco después de conocerse la propuesta, *el gobierno húngaro adelantó que el plan era inaceptable "en su forma actual".*

La propuesta original de la UE contemplaba un embargo sobre el petróleo ruso en un período de seis meses, y sobre los productos derivados hasta el fin de año. No obstante, el plan incluía *una derogación especial para Hungría y Eslovaquia, hasta fines de 2023*. Sin embargo, Hungría y Eslovaquia consideraron que el período era insuficiente y exigieron que se extienda hasta el fin de 2024, en una demanda a la que se sumó además la República Checa. Para adoptar las sanciones es necesaria la unanimidad de los 27 miembros.


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

__





Rusia lanza un mensaje a la OTAN exhibiendo por primera vez su armamento de última tecnología en el desfile del Día de la Victoria







www.burbuja.info


----------



## El-Mano (9 May 2022)

El territorio del Lince


China da un paso importante La actitud occidental con Rusia, las sanciones y la prepotencia neocolonial (lo penúltimo es lo que ha dicho Bor...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





Unos extractos resumidos:

-Lo penúltimo es lo que ha dicho Borrell sobre la incautación de 300.000 millones de dólares rusos de forma defintiva, añadiendo que "si lo hicimos con Afganistán, ¿por qué no con Rusia?") está demostrando al mundo cómo son los "valores democráticos" que supuestamente se defienden. 
Borrell siguió diciendo: _"el dinero (ruso) está en nuestros bolsillos._

(CHINA)
-*acaba de aprobar una norma para que todos los ordenadores de las instituciones estatales dejen de utilizar componentes occidentales y los reemplacen por los de Huawei y Lenovo. Lo mismo para las compañías controladas por el Estado* (como las petroleras o los bancos, por ejemplo). 
-Eso supone no solo la "muerte" de todas las empresas occidentales de informática en China (HP, Dell, Microsoft y Adobe, por ejemplo) sino la desaparición de un jugoso mercado que va a hacer que sus ventas a nivel mundial se resientan, y mucho.
-El plazo que la norma da para su total aplicación en las instituciones y compañías del Estado es de dos años.
-Es decir, en un máximo de cinco años no quedará nada occidental en China en este campo. 
-L*a Organización Mundial de la Propiedad Intelectual reconoce, por cuarto año consecutivo, que es China, sin discusión, quien lidera el campo*. 

-Occidente está a punto de sancionar a Rusia prohibiendo la venta de petróleo por mar, al estilo de lo que se ha hecho con Irán, China está demostrando que le importa una mierda la actitud occidental y las amenazas reiteradas contra ella por no cortar los lazos con Rusia:* las importaciones desde este país en abril han sido equivalentes a los 9.000 millones de euros, lo que supone un 13% más que en marzo y un 56% más que en abril del año pasado*. Pero eso sí, Rusia está asislada (Goebbels redivivo, ahora que se conmemora la derrota del fascismo).

"El Lince"


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O peor aun, a la rusa, ese donde le dan un café con polonio.



Teniendo en cuenta lo que hicieron los soviéticos en Polonia, lo que no sé es ni como les dejan hacer un homenaje a los soldados que masacraron a los polacos. Y si se dijese que es cosa de hace un montón de años y Rusia ya no es eso, pero a los hechos me remito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Se prestó atención por separado a la situación cerca de la isla Zmeiny en el Mar Negro. Al acercarse a la isla, fueron derribados en el cielo: un bombardero Su-24, un caza Su-27, 3 helicópteros Mi-8 con tropas y 2 drones Bayraktar-TB2 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, el barco de asalto de desembarco "Stanislav" de la Armada de Ucrania fue destruido en el mar.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no habla directamente sobre esto, pero es obvio que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron bombardear la guarnición rusa de la isla y tomar este pedazo de tierra bajo su control desembarcando tropas.


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cual es el sucesor ? Medvédev ?



Ese tio lleva mucho tiempo detras de vladimir. Si se supiera que no es un infiltrado de la CIQ, me pareceeia el substituto idoneo. Ha tenido que aprender mucho estos años detras de Putin.


----------



## aserejee (9 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El informe de hoy, cubre sobre todo ayer y lo acontecido en los dos últimos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se te agradece lo suficiente estos informes.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno....ha declarado la guerra a alguien Rusia hoy en su día grande???



otra prediccion fallida de los ukropitecos del foro, tú incluida. Ya os llegara si entrais en Rusia, no haceis mas que mandar misilitos a pueblos fronterizos poco mas.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A la Ester esa , que debe ser la groupie, le faltan un par de bistecs y plato de garbanzos



Y le sobran pestañas postizas y rimmel ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Antes se vio por aquí la siguiente foto y alguno se preguntó a que era debido ese despliegue.







Pues bien, no es de ahora, es del 24 de febrero (Día 1), pero la foto creo que sí que era inédita hasta ahora.

Photo of Russian paratroopers from 45th Spetsnaz Brigade and 31st Air Assault Brigade and Mi-8AMTSh helicopters pre-staged in Belarus on February 24 before the air assault operation on Hostomel.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La jefa de la Comisión Europea viaja a Hungría para discutir seguridad energética con Orban.*
> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea,* Ursula von der Leyen*, viaja este lunes a Hungría para un encuentro con el primer ministro *Viktor Orban*, con quien pretende discutir sobre la seguridad energética, ha anunciado su portavoz, Eric Mamer. La Comisión había propuesto a los países de la Unión Europea (UE) un* sexto paquete de sanciones a Rusia que establecía un embargo gradual de todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso* en el bloque.
> 
> Sin embargo, la propuesta fue recibida por cautela por varios países altamente dependientes del petróleo ruso, como es el caso de Hungría. Poco después de conocerse la propuesta, *el gobierno húngaro adelantó que el plan era inaceptable "en su forma actual".*
> ...



La Von der Leyen pone tanto empeño en arruinarnos que lo va a conseguir sin lugar a dudas y luego Dios dirá ... Ella disfrutará de su pago en comisión por servicios y nosotros igual ya no podemos volver a ir a la playa nunca ... Así estan las cosas.


----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿Hacia dónde va la guerra? Las cinco claves del discurso de Putin en el Día de la Victoria
> 
> 
> La esperada alocución del presidente ruso ha sido más corta, menos agresiva y menos celebratoria de lo esperado, ¿qué significa esto para la guerra de Ucrania?
> ...



Lo único que sabemos acerca de lo que quieren los rusos es lo que ellos mismos han dicho que quieren: destruir el ejército ucro y su industria militar y liquidar las organizaciones neonazis. Cosa que están haciendo muy aplicada y concienzudamente.

Todo lo demás es kemlinología (*)

(*) Durante la guerra fría apareció una nueva ciencia, la kemlinología, y sus expertos correspondientes, los kemlinólogos. Se caracterizaban por no tener ni puta idea de lo que se cocía en el Kremlin y no acertar ni una. Exactamente igual que ahora. No hagais ni puto caso de la prensa occidental. Lo que quieren los rusos, como lo quieren y cuando lo quieren solo lo saben ellos.

Ya veis .... contra todo pronóstico de los kremlinólogos, hoy ni guerra, ni victoria, ni derrota, ni nukes ni nada de nada .... solo el lento e implacable paso de la apisonadora. Un día más en la oficina, 500 ukros menos, 3 fábricas menos, 5 almacenes menos, etc...etc.... hasta que no quede nada.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No me digas ... esa es la doctrina oficial. Tienes dos opciones:
> 
> A.- La doctrina es mentira
> B.- Dios está como un cencerro.



Me apetece que hayan 3 Papas vivos, ¿Para cuándo la renuncia de Francisco I?.


----------



## cryfar74 (9 May 2022)

Para mi es la noticia del día....Una evolución del "tenemos que hacer algo con Orban" de Solana. Eliminar la Europa del consenso para pasar a una dictadura donde las opiniones de los estados miembros carezcan de valor. 

Indudablemente Europa se va a a mierda.


*Tenemos que ir aún más lejos.
Por ejemplo, siempre he argumentado que la votación por unanimidad en algunas áreas clave ya no tiene sentido, si queremos avanzar más rápido.
Europa también debería jugar un papel más importante en la salud o la defensa. *


----------



## bk001 (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noooo, Medvedev es un tonto útil, amigo de Putin desde la Universidad.
> Si nada se tuerce, es *Mishustin,* actual primer ministro



¿Ideología?
¿ De Sangre fría?
¿Mas duro?


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Su ejército no da miedo. Sus armas nucleares si. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.
> Putin solo ha querido recuperar la grandeza de Rusia a costa de todos sus vecinos. Cortándoles su libertad y obligándoles a ser sus vasallos.
> 
> Pero esto le va a costar un poco más a partir de ahora.



otro tontico tragalefa de la tv otanica que solo ha visto la mitad de la peli aqui desde el hilo 1 de ucrania


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Russian spetsnaz in the Lyman area (GRU/GU 24th Spetsnaz Brigade?) with 1P87 and PK1 optics and a Tigr-M vehicle.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Era lógico que Putin no hiciera un gran llamado a movilizarse ni declarar guerra a occidente cuando la operación especial va lenta pero segura, el ejercito ruso habrá llegado al punto medio de minimizar perdidas y seguir ganando terreno (poco a poco).
> 
> También la realidad de la situación demuestra que Rusia no ha perdido más tropas que los ucranianos como afirmaba ayer un tal pulido en el canal cosas militares, la iniciativa de seguir atacando en el frente sigue siendo rusa y nunca hemos conocido el objetivo territorial real que aspiran.



Los prorrusos le encuentran una explicación genial a todo lo que hace su ídolo. Hasta un pedorrete disimulado en el tostón del desfile militar lo interpretais como una prueba rutinaria de un arma química secreta.


----------



## kabyla (9 May 2022)

Путин и валюты рубль, доллар, евро


В свете последних событий, очень актуально! ❗Подпишись, пока не забанили Ютуб: https://t.me/+SEeSpvO816XZLqGt




ok.ru


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

A mi me sigue flipando, a estas alturas del conflicto, con zonas residenciales o incluso refugios de civiles bombardeados sin piedad, la inmensa cantidad de prorrusos que proliferan en las redes, incluso en este mismo foro. 

No entiendo si es un trolleo, amor incondicional al hijoPutin, un odio tan intenso a la OTAn que les impide distinguir quién es el verdadero agresor o simple hijoputismo. 

No me entra en la puta cabeza.


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)

El "Regimiento Inmortal" en Energodar liberado (Óblast de Zaporizhia).



Veamos donde se encuentra Energodar...









Energodar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

BOOMMM in the snake island....la noche me confunde.




Edito: error mío, el helicóptero destruido es ruso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Victory Day in Israel. 













En #Alemania diplomáticos rusos, diplomáticos de países amigos y residentes de Berlín depositaron flores el Día de la Victoria en el Monumento a los Caídos en la Guerra Soviética en Treptow Park


----------



## bigmaller (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otra prediccion fallida de los ukropitecos del foro, tú incluida. Ya os llegara si entrais en Rusia, no haceis mas que mandar misilitos a pueblos fronterizos poco mas.



Esto demuestra que putin es un mentiroso! 

Iba a declarar la guerra y no la ha declarado! 

Putos follarusos.. . .


----------



## Pinovski (9 May 2022)

[+18] Mientras se desfila en la Plaza Roja, miles de rusos muertos se apilan en bolsas en trenes frigoríficos y otros son enterrados por ucranianos


Este es el respeto que le tiene Rusia (luego alguno se atreve a compararla con Europa y no con la cultura asiatica mongoloide) a sus meros números sacrificables, y a sus familiares, amigos, etc: Mientras Rusia desfila en la Plaza Roja, miles de sus soldados muertos se apilan en bolsas en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Un adolescente muerto y otro civil herido en un bombardeo en Donetsk en el Día de la Victoria - Cuartel General de Defensa de la DNR

t.me/epoddubny/10485


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*El Consejo de DDHH de la ONU volverá a reunirse de urgencia a petición de Ucrania.*
El Consejo de Derechos Humanos (CDH) de la ONU ha acordado este lunes reunirse el jueves de urgencia para *abordar nuevamente la situación en Ucrania*, que se encuentra en su décima semana de guerra tras la invasión de Rusia. Será la segunda reunión especial que convoca el Consejo desde que empezó la guerra el pasado 24 de febrero.

Poco más de una semana después, el Consejo mantuvo su primera sesión especial sobre Ucrania y el resultado fue *la aprobación de una resolución que ordenaba que se forme una comisión de expertos que investigue las violaciones de los Derechos Humanos.*


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Las calles de diferentes partes de Rusia, como Yakutsk, Grozny, Omsk, Livny, Yuzhno-Sajalinsk y Orel, llevarán el nombre del primer jefe de la DNR, Alexander Zakharchenko.

Esto se convertirá en un símbolo de apoyo para todos los residentes de Donbass y una señal de apoyo a la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania. 

t.me/epoddubny/10484


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Los combatientes ucranianos hicieron una base en un sector residencial pero fueron descubiertos y derrotados

Tras un ataque de artillería, nuestros militares abrieron fuego con un cañón automático desde un APC o BMP.
La valla no salvó a los militantes, los proyectiles la penetraron, destruyendo al enemigo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47893

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Los ucranios continuan expulsando a los invasores de los alrededores de Jarkov. Hoy han liberado 4 poblaciones


----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Los prorrusos le encuentran una explicación genial *a todo lo que hace su ídolo. Hasta un pedorrete disimulado en el tostón del desfile militar lo interpretais como una prueba rutinaria de un arma química secreta.



Hombre ... lo que es bastante ridículo son las especulaciones de los kemlinólogos. Tú, por ejemplo, si tienes un trabajo sin acabar dices que lo has acabado, o cambias tu ritmo de trabajo, porque es tu cumpleaños?


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esto demuestra que putin es un mentiroso!
> 
> Iba a declarar la guerra y no la ha declarado!
> 
> Putos follarusos.. . .



De hecho en el último mes, y van dos y pico, han pasado pocas cosas...


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> BOOMMM in the snake island....la noche me confunde.



BOOOMMMM, es un helicóptero cochinorruso


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)




----------



## bk001 (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> BOOMMM in the snake island....la noche me confunde.



¿ Alguna forma de ver el canario ese sin logearse, sin tener cuenta? Salta mensaje de logueate o no ves una m****


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

"

La guerra, incluso un conflicto local, es un evento que requiere muchos recursos y todos los días no son baratos. La operación militar especial en Ucrania desde el principio no encajaba en el marco típico de "localidad", al menos geográficamente; y ha estado sucediendo durante más de dos meses. Durante este tiempo, el consumo de misiles de crucero y balísticos "dorados" de varios tipos solo superó las mil unidades, sin mencionar los recursos de municiones, combustible y equipos convencionales . También hubo pérdidas de nuestros soldados que necesitaban ser reabastecidos
Con la escala grandiosa de estos costos, no parece que las tropas estén experimentando una escasez de vehículos militares, combustible o proyectiles (a diferencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que, sin suministros de Occidente, ya se quedarían prácticamente sin armas pesadas). armas).

Pero tampoco se puede decir que la economía rusa haya cambiado a un camino de guerra y haya puesto todos sus esfuerzos en las necesidades del frente y la victoria. La reestructuración de las cadenas de suministro existentes no es tanto para suministrar tropas en el frente, sino debido a las sanciones occidentales recientemente impuestas. Para los rusos comunes, con la excepción del salto especulativo en los precios al consumidor en marzo-abril y algunos inconvenientes domésticos "sancionados", en general, nada ha cambiado; El país parece estar viviendo una vida normal.

¿Significa esto que la operación militar se lleva a cabo solo a expensas de personas en efectivo y recursos materiales que estaban disponibles desde el principio?

No, esto no es así: las piezas se reponen con fuerzas frescas, las municiones se reponen y el equipo desgastado se reemplaza. Por razones obvias, la gran mayoría de la información sobre estos eventos está oculta a miradas indiscretas, pero hay señales indirectas por las cuales puedes descubrir el panorama general.

*refuerzos, refuerzos*

El tema más candente, en todos los sentidos, es, por supuesto, la cantidad de personas involucradas en la operación, las pérdidas y la reposición de esta última. El mismo tema es también el más difícil de estudiar, tanto por la falta de detalles como por el exceso de especulaciones y falsificaciones descaradas.

Los expertos estiman el número de tropas rusas en la zona de combate (con y sin comillas) de diferentes maneras, y supuestamente está en el rango de 60-200 mil personas. Al mismo tiempo, alguien tiene en cuenta solo las fuerzas terrestres, alguien solo las fuerzas en la línea de contacto, alguien en general todas las fuerzas involucradas, incluidos los pilotos, marineros, la Guardia Rusa y las fuerzas aliadas de las Repúblicas.

Aún más niebla oculta nuestras pérdidas. La propaganda ucraniana, sin modestia indebida, "disparó" y ya más de dos decenas de miles de "orcos" y miles de equipos, pero para eso es la propaganda. Nuestro Ministerio de Defensa anunció por última vez las pérdidas totales el 25 de marzo, y en ese momento ascendían a 1351 personas muertas y 3825 personas heridas, y en el último tiempo, por supuesto, han aumentado ligeramente.

Se reponen de varias fuentes. Primero, por supuesto, los que abandonan son reemplazados por otros militares activos bajo contrato. En segundo lugar, se ha lanzado una campaña a través de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar para contratar a un número adicional de personas "en un contrato" de entre los que ya han servido; este hecho es indiscutible, pero el autor no conoce las condiciones reales que se encuentran. ofrecido a los candidatos. Se puede suponer que no todas estas “reservas activadas” se envían a la zona de combate, pero algunas de ellas van a reponer las unidades dentro del país que ya han enviado algunas unidades para participar en el NWO. No debemos olvidar, además, que estas unidades son rotativas: después de trabajar durante algún tiempo, se asignan a la parte trasera para descansar y reabastecerse.

En tercer lugar, la formación de unidades de voluntarios y el reclutamiento en las PMC rusas es bastante activa. Se sabe que varios miles de voluntarios ya han completado cursos cortos de entrenamiento intensivo en la Universidad Rusa de Fuerzas Especiales en Chechenia bajo los auspicios del propio Kadyrov, y los cosacos alojaron a más de 4 mil voluntarios como parte de varios destacamentos; la famosa "Orquesta Wagner" tampoco se hizo a un lado. Aquí se enumeran por separado de otros soldados contratados, porque las condiciones materiales y la prestación de su servicio, hasta donde se puede juzgar, difieren de las tropas regulares y la Guardia Nacional.

Es difícil decir qué tan exitosa está siendo la contratación de contratistas. Según la experiencia de los ejércitos extranjeros, durante las campañas militares suele descender el número de personas que quieren alistarse en el servicio. Por otro lado, la agencia de análisis occidental International Crisis Group afirmó recientemente que, según su información, el departamento militar ruso aún no tiene escasez de voluntarios.

Además, en Rusia, de manera habitual, hay una convocatoria de primavera para el servicio militar y, a partir del 18 de febrero, la reunión anual de reservistas. A través de este último, según los rumores, este año está previsto “expulsar” a más gente de lo habitual. (Y no es de extrañar, dado el clima internacional actual). Pero, ni los reclutas ni los reservistas participan en las hostilidades.

*productos militares*

Es algo más fácil juzgar el apoyo material y técnico de nuestras tropas, ya que el tema de discusión en sí es más claro. En cualquier caso, gracias a numerosos vídeos de la zona de guerra, podemos decir que no hay escasez cuantitativa de material y equipamiento, aunque no todo es de primera frescura.

En la primera quincena de abril, una grabación con un tren de equipo militar levantó algo de ruido, algunos de los cuales (por ejemplo, las instalaciones de Grad basadas en el ZIL-131) eran claramente todavía del stock soviético, retirado de la conservación. Más tarde, comenzó a aparecer evidencia del uso de otros bastante antiguos (MLRS "Hurricane", pistola remolcada "Hyacinth-B", etc.) y / o muestras aparentemente puramente exportadas (BMP-1 modernizado "Basurmanin"). Esto dio un nuevo impulso a los rumores sobre las supuestas pérdidas colosales de Rusia en tecnología.

De hecho, "asombrar" viejos modelos en conflictos locales o secundarios es una práctica común, y no solo en los ejércitos soviéticos / rusos, sino también en los extranjeros. Por lo general, de esta manera, se ahorra el recurso del equipo moderno, que puede ser necesario con urgencia para luchar contra un enemigo más serio (relevante, ¿no?) Además, los modelos obsoletos todavía están lejos de ser los principales para las tropas del NWO, y algunos de ellos probablemente fueron entregados a nuestros aliados.

Además, los vehículos militares, como las personas, requieren rotación. Existe una idea errónea generalizada de que el equipo militar es tan duradero y confiable que puede permanecer en servicio durante casi décadas, pero en realidad, al trabajar con sobrecarga en condiciones muy adversas, las máquinas fallan con bastante frecuencia, y esto sin tener en cuenta la influencia del enemigo. Mientras las unidades retiradas están en reparación o mantenimiento, las tropas de primera línea reciben repuestos de la reserva. Y el alcance de la operación en Ucrania resultó ser tal que la "reserva de Ataman" tuvo que ser descubierta. A veces, nuestras tropas incluso usan los trofeos tomados de los ucranianos: lo bueno no desaparece.

En cuanto a la producción, no hay cifras disponibles públicamente. A diferencia de Ucrania, donde las empresas militares se vieron obligadas a solicitar en marzo la contratación urgente de trabajadores de todas las especialidades para compensar la pérdida, no hay una demanda masiva de personal para las plantas de defensa en las bolsas de trabajo rusas; por lo tanto, tampoco hay problemas. con ellos, o se envían propuestas a domicilio por encargo.

También es interesante que con el comienzo de la SVO, los sitios de Internet de varias empresas que producen equipos militares dejaron de funcionar. Supuestamente hay dos razones para esto: garantizar la seguridad de los ataques cibernéticos y detener temporalmente la aceptación de pedidos de terceros, debido a la carga del 100% bajo los contratos del Ministerio de Defensa. .............."



Autor: Mijail Tokmakov


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Hay que ser un malnacido y tener cero empatía para defender el genocidio de ucranianos que está haciendo Rusia


Ni a Rusia le conviene está guerra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿ Alguna forma de ver el canario ese sin logearse, sin tener cuenta? Salta mensaje de logueate o no ves una m****



Prueba en telegram aquí , te lo pongo en negrita:

К сожалению, вынуждены констатировать, что видео (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) с уничтожением Ми-8АМТШ с острова Змеиный — это не результат работы ВС РФ. Это уничтоженный ВСУ российский вертолет.

Борт был приписан к 487 отдельному вертолетному полку. Погиб в том числе заместитель командира полка по военно-политической работе. Вечная память павшим.

Остров сейчас находится в серой зоне.

UPD: Для особо ретивых подписчиков и советчиков: если мы в чём-то ошибаемся или получаем неверные сведения, мы не стесняемся это признать. А если мы будем отрицать реальные боевые потери, мы попросту обесценим боевую работу ВС РФ и память павших. 

UPD 2: Информация о гибели замкомполка по ВПР не подтвердилась.
#Змеиный #Одесса #Россия #Украина
@rybar

*Поддержать нас: 4377 7278 0407 7977

*Telegram (Template public:_media_site_embed_telegram not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.)
Рыбарь*
Нам упорно продолжают слать видео с острова Змеиный как неопровержимое доказательство того, что у ВС РФ все плохо.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano rechaza el ataque ruso en Bilohorivka. Consiguieron destruir el puente de pontones, varios carros de combate y abatieron a una veintena de rusos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

*En Mariupol hoy... En chaqueta gris con el emblema 'Z' está Denis Pushilin, líder de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), reconocida como república independiente por Rusia.*






Creo que los de la acería lo han oído, incluso algún miembro importante de la OTAN encerrado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> BOOOMMMM, es un helicóptero cochinorruso



Tienes razón

"
Desafortunadamente, nos vemos obligados a afirmar que el video (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) con la destrucción del Mi-8AMTSh de la isla Zmeiny no es el resultado del trabajo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Este es un helicóptero ruso destruido por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania."


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Eso para los putos imbéciles del forillo que jalean a nazis (que nunca ha visto en su vida a uno porque son subnormales comedorritos ninorratas del cod) que no respetan ni a su propia gente ni sus companeros de armas caidos y hacen todo tipo de delitos punibles, ni entienden ni van a a entenderlo bien porque son fieles fans de la otanazi bien porque son subnormales profundos, Putin, que no es santo de mi devoción, ya está diciendo claramente las razones de por qué entró en ukrania, pero nada, ej que el fascismo es un problema doméstico cuando es un problema serio (ya hay nazis ukros dando por culo persiguiendo a rusos residentes en algunos paises de europa) que debe ser erradicado e ya.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Lavrov de camino a Argelia









Algerie Russie: Lavrov se rendra aujourdhui en Algérie et rencontrera le président Tebboune


Alger: Les médias ont révélé que le ministre russe des Affaires étrangères Sergueï Lavrov était en visite en Algérie ce lundi . La chaîne Al-Arabiya a




www.algerie-focus.com





_Lavrov discutirá los acontecimientos internacionales y regionales con el presidente argelino.

_


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esto demuestra que putin es un mentiroso!
> 
> Iba a declarar la guerra y no la ha declarado!
> 
> Putos follarusos.. . .



y aun asi dirán que es culpa de putin y a nosotros del forillo de mierda este....


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

21 orcos a los que los ucranios tendrán que echar de comer.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Traducción por Google Traductor: El "desfile de la victoria" de un ocupante podrido y una persona sana es visual.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para mi es la noticia del día....Una evolución del "tenemos que hacer algo con Orban" de Solana. Eliminar la Europa del consenso para pasar a una dictadura donde las opiniones de los estados miembros carezcan de valor.
> 
> Indudablemente Europa se va a a mierda.
> 
> ...



Tanto la misma Von Der Leyer como su mano derecha son gente pagada por la CIA (su ayudante ya ni disimula, ya que el mismo es un alto cargo de la OTAN).
Europa está trufada de miles de traidores.


----------



## ZARGON (9 May 2022)

En los chats locales, la gente habla de intensos combates en las aldeas al norte de Lyman, controlada por Ucrania, que los rusos intentan rodear. Los familiares que lograron hablar con las personas que permanecen allí dicen que las aldeas y los bosques están cubiertos de humo espeso.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Eso para los putos imbéciles del forillo que jalean a nazis (que nunca ha visto en su vida a uno porque son subnormales comedorritos ninorratas del cod) que no respetan ni a su propia gente ni sus companeros de armas caidos y hacen todo tipo de delitos punibles, ni entienden ni van a a entenderlo bien porque son fieles fans de la otanazi bien Putin que no es santo de mi devoción, ya esta diciendo claramente las razones de porque entró en ukrania, pero nada, ej que el fascismo es un problema doméstico cuando es un problema serio (ya hay nazis ukros dando por culo persiguiendo a rusos residentes en algunos paises de europa) que debe ser erradicado e ya.



Era de paletos irresponsables no imaginar que traer a decenas y cientos de miles de personas sin distinción alguna iba a constituir de facto la importación del conflicto al territorio huésped. Así ha sido siempre. Aquí alimentarán sin duda a los anecdoticos pero incipientes grupusculos neonazis con ansias de exterminar gentes y países según la biblia del fuhrer. Lo tragicómico es que los traen los progre-liberales...


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que parece que en el Kremlin no se han enterado de que esa guerra acabó hace más de 70 años.



Historia, olvidar, repetirse.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Base de Azov en Mariupol, antes y después.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi me sigue flipando, a estas alturas del conflicto, con zonas residenciales o incluso refugios de civiles bombardeados sin piedad, la inmensa cantidad de prorrusos que proliferan en las redes, incluso en este mismo foro.
> 
> No entiendo si es un trolleo, amor incondicional al hijoPutin, un odio tan intenso a la OTAn que les impide distinguir quién es el verdadero agresor o simple hijoputismo.
> 
> No me entra en la puta cabeza.



Como te va a entrar nada en la cabeza, si ya te lo dictan todo, si no has pensado en tu vida, si eres incapaz de tener un pensamiento crítico y razonado, si eres el bufón del foro, el hazmereir, el payaso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Más pruebas para la condena a muerte de cochinoputin por genocidio; un parlamentario de su partido dice en la televisión que incluso el concepto de Ucrania debe desaparecer


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No. La guerra de Ukrania es la invasion de Rusia. Nada más. No te confundas.
> Solo un país ha invadido a otro, Rusia.
> Solo un país está tirando misiles contra otro. Rusia.
> Espero que ya te haya quedado claro.
> ...



1.- Rusia, ha invadido preventivamente para salvaguardar la vida de la población Rusa en el Donbass.
2.- Rusia, en las primeras semanas ha intentando acabar este conflicto de la forma más expedita. Kiev se resiste.
3.- El que no lo tienen claro es usted.
4.- Igual forma nos importa poco o nada a quién no pueda argumentar su posición con simplezas maniqueístas.
5.- Europa y sus electores juntos han llevado a su sub-continente a su propia destrucción, poco o nada aprendieron de la WWII y están a "minutos" de nombrar a su próxima Führer en la persona de Ursula von der Leyen.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lavrov de camino a Argelia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y de esta España se queda sin gas.


----------



## Abstenuto (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Su ejército no da miedo. Sus armas nucleares si. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.
> Putin solo ha querido recuperar la grandeza de Rusia a costa de todos sus vecinos. Cortándoles su libertad y obligándoles a ser sus vasallos.
> 
> Pero esto le va a costar un poco más a partir de ahora.



Vives en un océano de propaganda y la has absorbido toda.

Por si quieres empezar a entender




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


La CE permite bajo ciertas condiciones el pago del gas en rublos Fuente Reuters




www.burbuja.info


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otro tontico tragalefa de la tv otanica que solo ha visto la mitad de la peli aqui desde el hilo 1 de ucrania



Otra respuesta llena de invents/falacias que no dice nada.


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿Ideología?
> ¿ De Sangre fría?
> ¿Mas duro?



Es Moscovita, así que será más práctico que Putin.
No tiene su experiencia política, pero es un tipo inteligente. Doctor en Económicas e ingeniero (en Universidades rusas, no universidades pinta y colorea europeas o americanas).

Se ha centrado en temas económicos desde su llegada hace dos años, y no le ha ido mal.
Creo que ha sido el único Primer Ministro que no ha tenido un solo voto en contra, en 30 años, en la Duma, así que debe tener buenos contactos.

Es un tecnócrata puro y duro. Y que se rodeará de otros tecnócratas. Ese sistema, es el que siempre le ha ido bien a Rusia.
Expertos en una materia, en su puesto. Nada de meter a un Ministro de Sanidad que es filósofo, o a un médico como ministro de Economía, como hacéis por Hispañistán  

Pero vamos, a Putin le quedan aún un par más de Presidentes Norteamericanos por conocer, otros 2 o 3 alemanes, uno más francés, varios italianos...en fin, esta década no será la última de Putin.


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 May 2022)

Un naziruso intentó colgar una zesvástica en un puente en Georgia. Dos viandantes tuvieron que hacerle entrar en razones.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Consejo de DDHH de la ONU volverá a reunirse de urgencia a petición de Ucrania.*
> El Consejo de Derechos Humanos (CDH) de la ONU ha acordado este lunes reunirse el jueves de urgencia para *abordar nuevamente la situación en Ucrania*, que se encuentra en su décima semana de guerra tras la invasión de Rusia. Será la segunda reunión especial que convoca el Consejo desde que empezó la guerra el pasado 24 de febrero.
> 
> Poco más de una semana después, el Consejo mantuvo su primera sesión especial sobre Ucrania y el resultado fue *la aprobación de una resolución que ordenaba que se forme una comisión de expertos que investigue las violaciones de los Derechos Humanos.*



Rusia no veto l*a aprobación de una resolución que ordenaba que se forme una comisión de expertos que investigue las violaciones de los Derechos Humanos.*

Está por ver cuando EEUU va a aprobar una resolución para investigar las violaciones Israel-Palestina.

*Seguro que de esta reunion tendremos bastantes videos en youtube.*


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> 1.- Rusia, ha invadido preventivamente para salvaguardar la vida de la población Rusa en el Donbass.
> 2.- Rusia, en las primeras semanas ha intentando acabar este conflicto de la forma más expedita. Kiev se resiste.
> 3.- El que no lo tienen claro es usted.
> 4.- Igual forma nos importa poco o nada a quién no pueda argumentar su posición con simplezas maniqueístas.
> 5.- Europa y sus electores juntos han llevado a su sub-continente a su propia destrucción, poco o nada aprendieron de la WWII y están a "minutos" de nombrar a su próxima Führer en la persona de Ursula von der Leyen.



Rusia no ha intentado nada más que invadir otro país.
Todo lo demás es un invent por tu parte y tengo claro cuando alguien suelta invents como tu.

Europa simplemente ha reaccionado ante un país que ha decidido invadir otro a dos pasos de sus fronteras, lo cual es lógico y normal.

Tu intento de blanquero Ruso no ha funcionado, intentalo con otros mantras a ver si esta vez te funciona mejor.
Un consejo, evita los invents, evita convertir en verdad lo que te dice tu imaginación, evita que parezca que Putin te expica lo que piensa, nadie te va a creer.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Vives en un océano de propaganda y la has absorbido toda.
> 
> Por si quieres empezar a entender
> 
> ...



Cuando quieras exponer tu argumento adelante, de forma concreta y no con links para intentar adivinar que se supone que quieres decir.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como te va a entrar nada en la cabeza, si ya te lo dictan todo, si no has pensado en tu vida, si eres incapaz de tener un pensamiento crítico y razonado, si eres el bufón del foro, el hazmereir, el payaso.



Puto envidioso de mierda,lo siento, eres demasiado limitado para mí...HDLGP...No voy a perder más tiempo en leerte ni en responderte, excepto cuando pongas tus habituales estupideces y gilipolleces.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Otra respuesta llena de invents/falacias que no dice nada.



tú como para aportar estás aqui para trollear y dar por culo básicamente, no te he visto aportar nada útil ni interesante salvo decir gilipolleces


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

El tema del embargo de petróleo se está moviendo mucho.

Grecia ha conseguido que la UE abandone la idea de prohibir el transporte de crudo ruso, pero aún mantiene la idea de atacar mediante la prohibición de asegurarlo (eso sí le haría daño a Rusia).

Adicionalmente, Ursulita ha dejado caer que podrían prescindir del consenso de los 27 para “ciertos temas críticos”, obviamente para desbloquear el embargo al petroleo y quién sabe si para más cosas.

Bruselas teoriza, parece que incluso deseosa, con la idea de una emergencia energética que le daría casi plenos poderes sobre los socios.

Yellen se adelanta una semana para la cita del G7 y visitará Varsovia, Bruselas y quizás Berlín, con intereses evidentes, y ya en la cumbre de finanzas van a defender los intereses norteamericanos como si no hubiera mañana.


En cuanto al gas, me da la sensación de que Alemania está muy preocupada y están haciendo planes de emergencia con gran urgencia. Me parece el mejor termómetro de lo que se espera para algún momento de esta primavera, verano y primera mitad del otoño.


Seguiremos informando.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tú como para aportar estás aqui para trollear y dar por culo básicamente, no te he visto aportar nada útil ni interesante salvo decir gilipolleces



Nop, yo respondo con cuestiones concretas y recibo respuestas como la tuya. Vacías. 
Cuando quieras responder con un argumento concreto adelante.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Os dejo un artículo muy interesante en inglés: https://www.euractiv.com/section/glo...ussian-friend/

Escrito por un ciudadano ruso. Explica básicamente el sentir del pueblo ruso y de que solo verán democracia si la Federación Rusa se desintegra porque al fin y al cabo, esto no es más que un reflejo más del imperialismo ruso.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No hay forma de dormir tranquilo con ese tipo de tecnología. Una visión nocturna más que suficiente y precisión.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que un MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana fue derribado cerca de Severodonetsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47895


----------



## Nico (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿De qué karma hablas concretamente? ¿Hay que bailarle el agua a los demás o como?




Justamente!, ahora le estamos "bailando el agua" a los anglosajones !!  Europa TIENE que tener sus propios intereses.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Os dejo un artículo muy interesante: en inglés: https://www.euractiv.com/section/glo...ussian-friend/

Escrito por un ciudadano ruso. Explica básicamente el sentir del pueblo ruso y de que solo verán democracia si la Federación Rusa se desintegra porque al fin y al cabo, esto no es más que un reflejo más del imperialismo ruso. 

Lo dejo aquí traducido para una mayor difusión:

"La invasión rusa de Ucrania es tan brutal y despiadada porque aquí es donde se decide el destino del llamado "mundo ruso", escribe Orhan Dragaš.

El Dr. Orhan Dragaš del Instituto Internacional de Seguridad es autor de los libros "Dos caras de la globalización: la verdad y los engaños" y "La posverdad en el sudeste de Europa".

Recibí una breve carta de un amigo de Rusia con una solicitud para publicarla, con la esperanza de que al menos una parte del público mundial escuche una voz rusa cuya opinión difiere de la narrativa dictada por el Kremlin. Por supuesto, no puede publicar sus puntos de vista en su país porque el peligro de represalias es real. Aquí está la carta:

“Hoy en día, muchos se preguntan qué pasó con Rusia y cómo solucionarlo. Déjame explicarte que a Rusia no le pasó nada. Estás presenciando una Rusia “normal”. Rusia siempre ha sido así y seguirá siendo así mientras Rusia sea Rusia.

El nacionalismo ruso siempre estuvo presente en la sociedad rusa, incluso durante la época soviética. Al igual que la gente en Estados Unidos tiene chistes degradantes sobre los campesinos sureños, de manera similar, incluso durante los días soviéticos, la gente de la república rusa de la URSS tenía muchos chistes insultantes sobre la gente de Ucrania, Georgia, Bielorrusia y las minorías que formaban parte de la República rusa de la URSS.

La sociedad rusa siempre ha sido antisemita y chovinista y ha tenido resistencia y prejuicio contra todas las etnias y naciones diferentes y ajenas. La unidad siempre se mantuvo con fuerza y el terror siempre fue impuesto por el gobierno. Todos los territorios que ahora componen la Federación Rusa fueron adquiridos por la fuerza, soborno o ambos. La Rusia imperial agregó más territorios, la Rusia soviética agregó más territorios y la Rusia actual está agregando territorios.

Algunos ejemplos: la Rusia imperial ocupó tribus del norte del Cáucaso, Rusia ocupó territorio chino y la Rusia soviética atacó y se apoderó de territorios finlandeses.

Lo que hace la Rusia de hoy en Ucrania es lo mismo que hizo la Rusia soviética en Finlandia. Rusia fue y sigue siendo un ocupante.

Rusia no puede ser un estado democrático decente porque un estado democrático decente no podrá mantener los territorios que Rusia ya tiene.

Rusia atacó a Ucrania predominantemente porque Rusia necesitaba ejercitar la narrativa mundial rusa. La doctrina rusa actual percibe a Ucrania como una región separatista que debe permanecer bajo control ruso. Si Ucrania logra escapar del dominio ruso, otras regiones y repúblicas como Kazán y el norte del Cáucaso podrían intentar lo mismo.

La comunidad global debe entender que la locura y la agresión en curso solo crecerán si Rusia tiene éxito en Ucrania. Rusia no se detendrá. Rusia solo puede ser detenida.

Occidente debe detener a Rusia en Ucrania, y Occidente debe desintegrar a Rusia, para que Rusia no vuelva a atacar nunca más”.

El autor de esta carta, mi amigo Sergei, nada contra la corriente y sus puntos de vista sobre Rusia son completamente diferentes de las opiniones de la gran mayoría de sus compatriotas. Más del 80% de ellos apoyan la agresión de Putin contra Ucrania y los crímenes de su ejército contra el pueblo ucraniano. Pero eso no convierte a Sergei en un patriota menor, al contrario. Es solo un hombre libre, a diferencia de la mayoría.

Erich Fromm describió a los compatriotas de Sergei en Escape from Freedom , mucho antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, allá por 1941. Pero la sociedad rusa de entonces, como ahora, encaja en su tríptico. Los rusos huyen persistentemente de la libertad en dos de los tres santuarios de Fromm: el autoritarismo y la destructividad, mientras que el tercero, la conformidad, ha permanecido reservado para las sociedades liberales.

Ninguna generación de rusos ha tenido la oportunidad de vivir en una sociedad libre; por lo tanto, no tuvieron la oportunidad de enfrentarse a la libertad, como la experimentó Fromm. Simplemente, en Rusia, la gente no quería tener libertad de elección; dejan que alguien más lo haga por ellos.

No son los únicos que han renunciado a la libertad de elección, pero ciertamente son los únicos que han tratado de hacer de esa desventaja una virtud.

Rusia siempre ha mirado a Ucrania desde arriba, la consideró de segunda clase porque, a lo largo de la historia, ha mostrado un deseo de ser libre. A lo largo de su historia, Ucrania ha resistido y luchado contra la influencia rusa, a veces lo logró, a veces no. Pero no desistió de esa lucha, al igual que Rusia no cejó en sus esfuerzos por impedirle “conquistar la libertad”.

En los últimos tiempos, tanto Rusia como Ucrania buscaron su salida del legado soviético. Independientemente de las enfermedades comunes: corrupción, enriquecimiento de ladrones de transición, privatización criminal, Ucrania tuvo elecciones más o menos reales, candidatos reales, medios reales y público real. Este fue un ejemplo peligroso para Putin y una amenaza política real, que podría convertirse en una epidemia entre otros estados postsoviéticos.

Por eso interpretó cada cambio de gobierno en Kiev, que él mismo no patrocinó, como una intromisión occidental y un proyecto antirruso.

En el espacio postsoviético, los que simpatizan con Ucrania son muy raros, y aún más raros son los que se atreven a apoyar su lucha contra la invasión rusa.

Moldavia, por ejemplo, reconoció bien el primer día de la agresión contra Ucrania que era el siguiente en la fila. Su gobierno europeísta apoya la resistencia ucraniana y busca el apoyo de Europa y Occidente, sabiendo que el conquistador no se detendrá en sus fronteras.

Ya tiene casi 10.000 soldados en Transnistria, tanto “cincocolumnistas” domésticos como sus tropas coloniales. Georgia está dividida por la guerra en Ucrania y Kazajstán muestra tímidos signos de resistencia a Rusia al no celebrar el Día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo.

Todos los demás en el espacio postsoviético están en silencio. Sufren del síndrome de Estocolmo porque ni ellos ni los rusos en Rusia han tenido nunca contacto con la verdadera libertad. Al igual que en Rusia, tanto sus sociedades como sus élites están formateadas por la narrativa de que cualquiera que se atreva a “traicionar” el pasado común, que se atreva a imaginar una vida fuera de las reglas establecidas por Moscú, será castigado.

El ejemplo de Ucrania mostrará mejor lo que le sucede a cualquiera que se atreva a salir de este círculo que ha existido durante siglos. Y es por eso que la invasión rusa de Ucrania es tan brutal y despiadada porque aquí es donde se decide el destino del llamado “mundo ruso”.

No es de extrañar que el mayor apoyo a este proyecto malicioso provenga de la propia Rusia. La resistencia a la libertad está entretejida en el ser social ruso. Con la invasión de Ucrania, se elevó al nivel de una misión de liberación cuyo objetivo es la unidad en la obediencia. La historia enseña que tal engaño solo puede resultar en crímenes de guerra y en la eterna vergüenza de quienes lo permitieron.

La Rusia de Putin no podrá evitar ese destino."


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los intentos de Ucrania de desembarcar en la Isla de la Serpiente.*

En los dos últimos días, el régimen de Kiev ha realizado varios intentos desesperados de desembarcar tropas por aire y por mar en la isla de las Serpientes.

Gracias a la competente actuación de la unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la isla, se frustró la provocación ucraniana. El enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas.

Cuatro aviones ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire, entre ellos tres Su-24 y un Su-27;
tres helicópteros Mi-8 con paracaidistas a bordo
un helicóptero Mi-24;
29 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire, incluidos ocho drones de ataque Bayraktar TB-2. Al mismo tiempo, 4 drones Bayraktar fueron derribados esta tarde;
Durante un intento de desembarco en la noche del 8 de mayo, tres blindados
Las lanchas de asalto anfibio del proyecto ucraniano 58181 Centauro con personal naval ucraniano fueron destruidas durante un intento de desembarco en la noche del 8 de mayo;
Más de 50 saboteadores ucranianos murieron en el mar y en la costa durante el desembarco y el intento de establecerse en la isla;
24 cuerpos de militares ucranianos muertos fueron dejados en la orilla de la Isla de la Serpiente;

t.me/boris_rozhin/47898


----------



## TOJO_3 (9 May 2022)

Eres un fenómeno, que lo sepas.


----------



## porconsiguiente (9 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo que Putin lleva algo , será el maletín nuclear ?



En realidad es un escudo extensible antibalas, lo usan muchos guardaespaldas de personalidades en sus exposiciones públicas.
El maletín se despliega en caso de ataque o agresión en diferentes planchas consecutivas hasta alcanzar 1,60 metros de altura y se convierte en un parapeto de urgencia. Un verdadero escudo antibalas. Su peso oscila entre los cinco y los ocho kilos, dependiendo del modelo.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Nuevos ataques a Odessa. Se informa de dos impactos de misiles en el puente de Zatoka.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también dice que en el último ataque con misiles contra un aeródromo en Artsyz, seis helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 fueron destruidos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47899


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

La administración de Biden comprará armas adicionales de compañías estadounidenses (incluidos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de vigilancia RQ-20 Puma, los cohetes guiados por láser AGR-20 de 70 mm y municiones de merodeo Switchblade adicionales) para entregarlas a Ucrania, informó el Washington Post.


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Tienes algo concreto aparte de mantras y frases graciosas que decir? Ya se que no.




Jaja te duele perro... pues entonces... *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...!!


----------



## visemo (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Su ejército no da miedo. Sus armas nucleares si. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.
> Putin solo ha querido recuperar la grandeza de Rusia a costa de todos sus vecinos. Cortándoles su libertad y obligándoles a ser sus vasallos.
> 
> Pero esto le va a costar un poco más a partir de ahora.



A veces el atrevimiento es muy fuerte. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con la invasión, desde que se retiraron de Kiev tiene más lógica. Rusia está conquistando con una mano atada a la espalda. No quieren dentro de lo posible bajas civiles, no hay bombardeos indiscriminados, y tienen más bajas de las que le gustaría solo por eso. Arrasar Ucrania sería muy fácil, pero no es lo que quieren transmitir. 
Imagino combate urbano, sin superioridad aérea por ningún lado, y cualquier ejército occidental lo tendría muy jodido. 
El fanatismo en cualquier posición, hace perder la razón. No subestimes a ningún rival. Esto no sería Irak donde puedes arrasar lo que te de la gana sin preocuparte de lo que matas como bien hicieron ellos. Los más recientes combates urbanos que yo recuerde de un ejército occidental, fue en Fallujah, y lo que les costó. 
Desde el aire es todo muy bonito. El combate urbano es otra Historia. Y más cuando el enemigo puede tener tantas armas como tu.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Estas cosas son peligrosas





En comentarios encontré esto






_Lado derecho:
"¡Las mujeres de este tipo deberían convertirse en las madres de Europa!"
Lado izquierdo:
"¡Pero que el destino nos proteja de este tipo!"_


Y esto también, sobre el parche de la muy pizpiaria chica de la foto:


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 May 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Fotos de los guardaespaldas y de los dos maletines nucleares, por favor.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Rusia necesita que les hagan como hicieron con Alemania, anularlos por completo y que sean conscientes de la destrucción que han causado a su alrededor. Los alemanes acabaron con un país en escombros, con sus líderes y criminales juzgados, sus crímenes expuestos y avergonzaron a la población haciéndoles sentirse culpable por ser genocidas y destruir Europa. La URSS y sus crímenes nunca fueron juzgados, es más, vanaglorian esa época.

Y eso sí, por mí, Rusia bien divididita. Se acabó lo de mantener un territorio enorme con etnias subyugadas y de segunda porque está más que demostrado que un ruso moscovita es más valioso que uno de Buriatia. La época de las colonias hace tiempo que se acabó.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Importante. 

_*Alemania y Qatar en desacuerdo* sobre las condiciones clave en las conversaciones para asegurar un acuerdo de suministro de gas natural licuado a largo plazo, informó Reuters citando fuentes.

_


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Porque la camarilla de hijos de la gran putísima que se pusieron del lado de Yeltsin fueron asignados digitalmente, es decir a puto dedo como "gestores" de empresas nacionales que pasaron de ser publicas, a ser propiedad suya. Tu debes ser uno de esos puto panchos ignorantes que han estudiado a los pinches caníbales aztecas y demás tribus con taparrabos. Ahora has aprendido la diferencia entre un magnate y un oligarca, indio come mierda.
> Saludos a su putisima madre y al maricón de su padre




*El perro se indigna..!!* _jaja_ Eso es todo..?? vamos echale ganitas... tu puedes... hoy en la noche voy a tener que hablar seriamente con tu m@m@ _jaja_


----------



## Bimbo (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los intentos de Ucrania de desembarcar en la Isla de la Serpiente.*
> 
> En los dos últimos días, el régimen de Kiev ha realizado varios intentos desesperados de desembarcar tropas por aire y por mar en la isla de las Serpientes.
> 
> ...



y esa isla para que la quieren?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuevos ataques a Odessa. Se informa de dos impactos de misiles en el puente de Zatoka.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también dice que en el último ataque con misiles contra un aeródromo en Artsyz, seis helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 fueron destruidos.
> 
> ...






Aeródromo en verde.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estas cosas son peligrosas



1/ Son nazis : Nosotros somos los bellos, inteligentes, limpitos, trabajadores ellos son subhumanos ...
2/ Son subnormales : Ucranianos y rusos son todos eslavos la misma genética


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pues parece español.






Jodo, que Dios te conserve la vista, macho, yo veo una nariz con forma de patata, unos labios gruesos y un color de piel como de aceituna...

El forero @Ante_Pavelic controla el tema croata, el fotografiado parece un habitante tipico de Dubrovnik ???.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (9 May 2022)

Qué tanque es este? 

hacer click video


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

La URSS derrotó a la Alemania nazi gracias a los suministros esenciales, la mayoría provistos bajo préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU., entregados por 1400 barcos en 78 convoyes escoltados por las Marinas Real, Real de Canadá y de EE. UU.

Ucrania está derrotando a la Rusia fascista con el apoyo de más de 40 aliados y el préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Un ataque aéreo golpea a Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/5904


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os dejo un artículo muy interesante en inglés: https://www.euractiv.com/section/glo...ussian-friend/
> 
> Escrito por un ciudadano ruso. Explica básicamente el sentir del pueblo ruso y de que solo verán democracia si la Federación Rusa se desintegra porque al fin y al cabo, esto no es más que un reflejo más del imperialismo ruso.




Te voy a pasar una articulo de Otegui, que dice del sentir del pueblo Español y que este solo vera la democracia si se desintengra.


Dices tonterias tras tonterias.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Vega hombre...
> Esa basura que nadie conoce y que tratan de meter con calzador cada año por la tele fue la propaganda antirrusa más rastrera que han perpetrado durante los 8 años que El Peich (Страна) ha estado dando la noticia antirrusa del día. Propaganda paleta para paletos.
> Y concluyo editando: son tan paletos que han estado intentando borrar a Rusia de la historia de Europa. La pregunta que me sigo haciendo es "quiénes son y qué pretenden con eso".



No tiene nada que ver con Rusia. Es el aniversario de la Declaración Schumann, donde empezó la CECA 
Un 9 de mayo también se publicó la primera edición del Quijote. 
Y también es San Gregorio Ostiense
Que no todo gira entorno a Rusia, coñe...


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 May 2022)

El maletín.









Vladimir Putin no se separa de su "maletín nuclear", con el que puede desatar la III Guerra Mundial


La presencia visible de un oficial militar de alto rango, que lleva uno de los aparatos de lanzamiento de los misiles estratégicos, es interpretada como una señal amenazante del presidente ruso hacia Occidente en plena invasión de Ucrania.




www.perfil.com


----------



## Octubrista (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El tema del embargo de petróleo se está moviendo mucho.
> 
> Grecia ha conseguido que la UE abandone la idea de prohibir el transporte de crudo ruso, pero aún mantiene la idea de atacar mediante la prohibición de asegurarlo (eso sí le haría daño a Rusia).
> 
> ...



Hoy los petróleos y el gas están bajando entre el 6% y el 8%, eso es que el plan de los halcones otanistas de la UE de cortar las importaciones de Rusia están fracasando:









Materias Primas: Precios y Cotizaciones - Investing.com


Acceda a los precios y cotizaciones de las principales materias primas del mercado: oro, petróleo, café y más materias primas clasificadas por categoría.




m.es.investing.com


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Ojo, que esto es muy grave, le ofrecieron a Puigdemont una ayuda militar de 500 millones y 10k soldados, tela con la gent de pau. 








Puigdemont se reunió con un diplomático ruso el día antes de la DUI en 2017


Un "enviado del Kremlin" ofreció ayuda económica y militar al entonces presidente de la Generalitat para conseguir la independencia.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Más cosas chulísimas

_Europe is discussing the allocation of frozen russian property for the restoration of Ukraine


_


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Si tienes algo concreto que decir adelante. No me pongas links para que rebusque lo que se supone que quieres aportar.
> Se concreto.




_Jaja_ *el empinado del ""wireless1980"* tratando de pasar por persona normal... cuando para el lo normal es tener la polla yanqui bien atascada en su pescuezo... _ jaja_


----------



## Aurkitu (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuando quieras exponer tu argumento adelante, de forma concreta y no con links para intentar adivinar que se supone que quieres decir.



Y cuando exponga su argumento vuelves al punto de inicio. Si para ti montar golpes de estado y revoluciones de colores- primaverales, meter países en la orbita otánica y hacer crecer como setas bases americanas alrededor de ciertos países te parece una forma de promover la democracia, la paz y de rebajar la beligerancia...es que directamente te estás riendo de los argumentos que no te interesan, y tienes un pedazo de sesgo cognitivo como un camión.

Lo único cierto que la UE está haciendo otra vez el gilipollas para variar, destruyendo puentes con Rusia que crearían las bases para la creación de un gran bloque emergente, y la expansión del conflicto debería haberse dado hace 8 años cuando la Nuland dijo que nos jodiésemos. Pero ni con esas aquí espabilamos.


----------



## Adriano II (9 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con Rusia. Es el aniversario de la Declaración Schumann, donde empezó la CECA



Que se hizo a proposito un 9 de Mayo (no fué casualidad)


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Te voy a pasar una articulo de Otegui, que dice del sentir del pueblo Español y que este solo vera la democracia su se desintengra.
> 
> 
> Dices tonterias tras tonterias.



Mejor eso que gilipollez tras gilipollez,de eso vas sembrao jomio.....


----------



## bk001 (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Prueba en telegram aquí , te lo pongo en negrita:
> 
> К сожалению, вынуждены констатировать, что видео (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) с уничтожением Ми-8АМТШ с острова Змеиный — это не результат работы ВС РФ. Это уничтоженный ВСУ российский вертолет.
> 
> ...



gracias por la respuesta,

No va pero he buscado en telegran web "rybar/32364" . La traducción , incluso en yandex es .
Los pilotos van extremadamente bajos, entran por debajo de la altura de la torre/ baliza.


*fuera de tema/*
el error: dice que no tengo instalado el " *s9e/MediaSites add-on* " , al buscarlo en los complementos del firefox, salen 5:
Mediasite Downloader
Easysites Multimedia Sites
mediaSuite Logo
RheinSiteMedia
MediaLocate Sites Addon

¿alguno de ellos mete el contenido del canario o telegram en el floro? 

*/*


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La URSS derrotó a la Alemania nazi gracias a los suministros esenciales, la mayoría provistos bajo préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU., entregados por 1400 barcos en 78 convoyes escoltados por las Marinas Real, Real de Canadá y de EE. UU.
> 
> Ucrania está derrotando a la Rusia fascista con el apoyo de más de 40 aliados y el préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU.




Los millones de Rusos no hiceron nada.....solo combatieron contra el 80% de la Werhmancht mientras los cobardes Useños y Britanicos entraban en panico contra lo peor del ejercito Alemana en Normandia.

Tan victoriosa esta ucrania que llora por armas de 3 de Europa. Hasta quiere el estercolero de armamento que este esta ONG que tiene España y se llama ejercito, eso dice mucho de como estan los ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

*Los medios de Britannia que " Gobierna las olas " anda diciendo que el discurso*
_*realmente suave de Putin en el Día de la Victoria"no llegó a declarar la guerra total".
*_
*Qué montón de idiotas. Guerra: es lo que la rusófoba Britannia realmente quiere.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Nueva deriva cafre del hilo: "Aquellas pajas que me hice con la Sivaya porque pensaba que era de Vox y ahora, ¿como las borro de mis manos y mi memoria? Que conste que no sabia que era gorda y que fue del PSOE, lo juro".
> 
> Traumas de forero o Los Santos Inocentes version digital.
> 
> Algo me dice que de aquí al final del verano aparecerán hilos titulados "TDS PTS: me dijo que era ucraniana, me la folle a pelo, pero resulta que era rusa".



Son las costumbres de los cejijuntos y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Despedidos dos periodistas rusos por publicar mensajes contra la guerra en Ucrania y contra Putin*


Dos periodistas rusos del periódico digital Lenta.ru han sido despedidos tras *publicar mensajes en la página web contra guerra de Rusia en Ucrania*, según ha informado uno de los reporteros al medio independiente Mediazona. A lo largo de este lunes, día que coincide con la celebración del 9 de mayo por el 77 aniversario de la victoria soviética sobre la Alemania nazi, han aparecido varios textos contra la llamada "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Lenta.ru.

"*Vladimir Putin se ha convertido en un dictador lamentable y paranoico", "la élite rusa está enferma de nepotismo y adulación" y "la guerra facilita el encubrimiento de los fracasos económicos" y "Putin debe irse.* Desató una guerra sin sentido y lleva a Rusia al abismo" han sido algunos de los mensajes -ahora borrados- que se publicaron en el medio, según Mediazona.

Dos redactores de Lenta.ru, el jefe de la sección de Economía, Yegor Poliakov, y de Medioambiente, Alexandra Miroshnikova, han asumido la responsabilidad de los textos. "Creo que podemos decir que ya no trabajamos en Lenta", ha explicado el primero a Mediazona. Según ha dicho, *no se trata de un hackeo, sino de una "decisión consciente"* que fue tomada hace relativamente mucho tiempo.


Fuente: El Mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> y esa isla para que la quieren?



Te pongo un resumen:

"..........
Después de la muerte del crucero Moskva, la importancia estratégica de la isla para la Armada rusa aumentó drásticamente. *Aparentemente, se le colocó un radar de vigilancia para controlar el espacio aéreo de Ucrania y Rumania, así como los sistemas de defensa aérea.* Durante un intento de operación nocturna en Zmeinoye, tres helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 con tropas a bordo, un bote de asalto Stanislav fueron destruidos, un caza Su-27 y tres bombarderos Su-24 VVSU, tres UAV Bayraktar TB2 fueron derribados, como así como en el área de Odessa, se hundió una corbeta de la Armada de Ucrania del proyecto 1241 (un barco del proyecto 1241 "Lightning").

Se informa que las tropas rusas se retiraron de la isla con anticipación, esencialmente atrayendo a las fuerzas especiales ucranianas a una trampa. *Sin embargo, este éxito táctico puede ser nivelado por el hecho de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han recibido obuses M777 de 155 mm de fabricación estadounidense como asistencia militar, que con proyectiles Excalibur son capaces de acabar con Zmeiny directamente desde la costa de la región de Odessa*. . Además, no olvide que el ejército ucraniano está armado con OTRK Tochka-U de fabricación soviética, y Kiev también recibió MLRS de largo alcance al estilo de la OTAN.

En general, lo más probable es que las tropas rusas tengan que retirarse de Zmeinoye sin convertir la confrontación en un intercambio constante de mano de obra y equipo militar.. *Mantener el control sobre él es conveniente si se espera una operación terrestre en la región del Mar Negro del Norte en un futuro muy previsible. *..."


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Nop, solo se diferencia en tu cabeza u en los que repiten invents como haces tú.
> Creas una historia y ente varios se repite refiriéndose unos a otros.
> No cuela.




*Acabáramos..!!* un triste gUSAno de mierd@ poniéndose al tú por tú con un master como don _"Remequilox...."_


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Nop, yo respondo con cuestiones concretas y recibo respuestas como la tuya. Vacías.
> Cuando quieras responder con un argumento concreto adelante.



Todos los que me leen saben que pienso/digo del tema, aparte de aportar (tu no has aportado nada aqui salvo dar por culo como todo los otros imbeciles del forillo) eres el tipico subnormal que pides pruebas/argumentos sin nadie haber visto qué tienes tú para probar o decir no se sabe qué argumentos. Viendo tu historial eres otro cm troll, no pierdo mas tiempo discutiendo con un imbécil. Al puto ijnore y dale recuerdos a tu otro imbecil El arquitecto, que pronosticó que hoy moria Putin de cancer o a saber que tonterias dice


----------



## Epicii (9 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Qué tanque es este?
> 
> hacer click video



No es un tanque, es artilleria motorizada *2S19 «Мsта-S»*


----------



## Von Rudel (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Despedidos dos periodistas rusos por publicar mensajes contra la guerra en Ucrania y contra Putin*
> 
> 
> Dos periodistas rusos del periódico digital Lenta.ru han sido despedidos tras *publicar mensajes en la página web contra guerra de Rusia en Ucrania*, según ha informado uno de los reporteros al medio independiente Mediazona. A lo largo de este lunes, día que coincide con la celebración del 9 de mayo por el 77 aniversario de la victoria soviética sobre la Alemania nazi, han aparecido varios textos contra la llamada "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Lenta.ru.
> ...



*VEINTE AñOS DEL CIERRE DE «EGIN» Y EGIN IRRATIA*
Tal día como hoy, hace veinte años, doscientos policías a las órdenes del juez Baltasar Garzón tomaron al asalto las instalaciones del diario «Egin» y Egin Irratia.
VEINTE AñOS DEL CIERRE DE «EGIN» Y EGIN IRRATIA

*Twitter le da espalda a Donald Trump y cierra su cuenta “permanentemente”*

Twitter suspende permanentemente la cuenta de Trump ante el riesgo de “incitación a la violencia”

*etienen en España a un bloguero prorruso*

Detienen en España a un bloguero prorruso




Vamos sobrados para dar leeciones de democracia en España y Occidente.


Putin es igual de democrata que Biden o Sanchez.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

¿Pensamiento, palabra, obra y/u omisión?


----------



## Honkler (9 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> y esa isla para que la quieren?



Para que los mass mierdas y la propaganda otanica abran los telediarios


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Adicionalmente, Ursulita ha dejado caer que podrían prescindir del consenso de los 27 para “ciertos temas críticos”...



El fascismo asomando la patita.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que un MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana fue derribado cerca de Severodonetsk.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/47895



Hacer volar cazas en esa zona se me hace peligroso y si se estan arriesgando tanto me parece que hay peligro de rupturas en el frente ...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Parece que la intención es limpiar la ribera oeste del Donets.

"El ejército ucraniano liberó Bairak, Zamuilivka, Verkhnii Saltiv y Rubizhne, al este de Kharkiv."

https://liveuamap.com/es/2022/9-may-...livka-verkhnii


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> y esa isla para que la quieren?



Porque esta a treinta kilometros de la costa de Rumania y desde ahí se puede estorbar mucho y espiar mucho ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Se está liando en Sri Lanka.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (9 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No es un tanque, es artilleria motorizada *2S19 «Мsта-S»*



muy guapo, no he visto muchos en acción o destruidos en Ucrania


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Qué tanque es este?
> 
> hacer click video



Eso no es un tanque es artillería autopropulsada.


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> 0 victoria. Solo indica que ya nadie tiene miedo a los rusos y al ejército bueno que tienen preparado en alguna parte.




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza... jaja


----------



## bk001 (9 May 2022)

¿ de que película es la parte central, a partir del min 4:40? ( del actor del pianista)


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los polacos ya se merecen que les vuelen alguna base en un "accidente"
> 
> El ministro del Interior de Polonia trató de justificar el ataque al embajador ruso: "Las emociones de las mujeres ucranianas... cuyos maridos luchan valientemente para defender su patria son comprensibles" Nazis being Nazis



Ay.... Las emociones... 
La enfermedad infantil de Europa....


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Rusia no ha intentado nada más que invadir otro país.
> Todo lo demás es un invent por tu parte y tengo claro cuando alguien suelta invents como tu.
> 
> Europa simplemente ha reaccionado ante un país que ha decidido invadir otro a dos pasos de sus fronteras, lo cual es lógico y normal.
> ...



- Donets y Lugans eran independientes por la voluntad de sus ciudadanos, al igual que lo es Kosovo de Serbia reconocido por EU, EEUU y otros tantos paises, en tal sentido Ucrania estaba dentro de las fronteras reconocidas por Rusia de ambas entidades, es decir Ucrania era el invasor y Rusia ha actuado para defender a unas repúblicas que tienen un alto porcentaje de ciudadanos rusos.
- Europa, puede actuar como ellos vean conveniente y seguir inventando nuevas reglas internacionales que ni ellos mismos respetan, aquí los únicos perjudicados es el ciudadano de a pie.
- Europa y sus ciudadanos pueden intervenir directamente en el conflicto vía OTAN así como lo hicieron en Yugoslavia o Libia, saltándose las resoluciones de la ONU, es su potestad las consecuencias las tendrán que asumir.

Para terminar no entiendo lo que quieres decir con "invets", si lo que pretendes es tratar de argumentar por favor hazlo o de lo contrario eres un simple "troll" y por lo tanto te iras al "ignore".

Saludos,


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Que se hizo a proposito un 9 de Mayo (no fué casualidad)



Si pero porque era el aniversario de la paz en Europa, no para tapar nada de Rusia. Y menos con el significado que tenía entonces. 

No todo gira entorno a Rusia. Es rollo attention bitch.. Casi una patologia...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se está liando en Sri Lanka.



no son rubios ni de ojos azules, por favor no moleste en la fila, siguiente!


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

NUEVO: EE. UU. ha visto indicios de que algunos oficiales rusos se niegan a obedecer órdenes o no siguen órdenes "con prontitud" en Donbas: alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.

Los funcionarios occidentales han dicho que el hecho de que las tropas rusas no obedezcan las órdenes ha obligado a más generales al campo.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 May 2022)

__





Múltiples reportes informan que los soldados rusos están comenzando a desobedecer órdenes y sabotear su propio material para no ir al frente


Intercepted Calls Catch Russian Troops Sabotaging Vladimir Putin’s War Plans by Breaking Tanks (thedailybeast.com) "Simplemente me niego": las escuchas telefónicas atrapan a las tropas de Putin rompiendo sus propios tanques en un esquema de sabotaje Los combatientes rusos han estado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Te pongo un resumen:
> 
> "..........
> Después de la muerte del crucero Moskva, la importancia estratégica de la isla para la Armada rusa aumentó drásticamente. *Aparentemente, se le colocó un radar de vigilancia para controlar el espacio aéreo de Ucrania y Rumania, así como los sistemas de defensa aérea.* Durante un intento de operación nocturna en Zmeinoye, tres helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 con tropas a bordo, un bote de asalto Stanislav fueron destruidos, un caza Su-27 y tres bombarderos Su-24 VVSU, tres UAV Bayraktar TB2 fueron derribados, como así como en el área de Odessa, se hundió una corbeta de la Armada de Ucrania del proyecto 1241 (un barco del proyecto 1241 "Lightning").
> ...



Yo he mirado lo de la isla, pero no hay forma de concretar quien la ocupa.

Doy por hecho que los rusos , porque si la hubieran asaltado con exito los ucranianos habria 1000000 videos. Pero solo por eso, porque si la tienen los rusos no sueltan prenda. (La politica de comunicación, propaganda y en realidad todo el flanco politico de Rusia es malo tirando a pesimo. Han permitido las comunicación del payasete, que haya cola para verle, que sala por su tv etc..etc.. parece que no tiene ningun valor pero si lo tiene, le permite una pose de resistencia y eso sube la moral a los suyos. )

De todas formas al islote no le veo uso practico. Los rusos pueden bloquear a los ucranianos sin el menoer riesgo. Simplemente fundiendo los barcos que les parezca desde una distancia prudencial de la costa. Y a la costa de Crimea no va a acercarse los ucros porque para eso estan las defensas costeras.

Nunca he visto la posibilidad de un desembarco, carece de sentido porque es muy arriesgado, y pueden lanzar una ofensiva por tierra con mucho menos riesgo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 May 2022)

Off - topic.
Una belleza rusa.
SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con Rusia. Es el aniversario de la Declaración Schumann, donde empezó la CECA
> Un 9 de mayo también se publicó la primera edición del Quijote.
> Y también es San Gregorio Ostiense
> Que no todo gira entorno a Rusia, coñe...



Oquei. No sabía que se declaró hace tanto tiempo, pero yo sólo lo sé desde que lo declararon "festivo" en 2019, intentando pasarlo a primer plano.. Hasta entonces sólo era eso, una celebración que probablemente conocían quienes decidireron hacerlo. Lo del 2019 dudo mucho que fuera por ser San Gregorio...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan liberando áreas al NE de Kharkiv. Hoy da la bienvenida a los siguientes pueblos que regresaron del infierno: Rubizhne (la que estaba ocupada), Verkhnii Saltiv, Zamulivka y Bairak.


----------



## Zhukov (9 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> No se te agradece lo suficiente estos informes.



Muchas gracias. Es un enorme trabajo leer todas las fuentes de información que hay hasta encontrar algo interesante, cribarlo, seleccionar lo más informativo y fiable, y presentarlo en una forma legible y estructurada

Me gustaría escribir análisis y explicar a veces, pero sólo tengo unas horas al día en mi tiempo libre para todo eso, algunos días por la presión del tiempo de tratar de informar todos los días me tengo que limitar a hacer un copia y pega. A veces ni tengo tiempo de leer mis propios informes, sólo leo un poco por encima el enlace y veo si es interesante o no. Y de ver vídeos me puedo olvidar. 

Así mucha de la información es en bruto. Se presentan informes y noticias de varias fuentes, e interpretarlo se deja como ejercicio para el lector. Como es una guerra de posiciones que va lenta, no te das cuenta de la relevancia de los acontecimientos hasta que pasan varios días.

Es como seguir una batalla pero como espectador, no como participante. Intentar entender lo que pasa entre el ruido y la furia. Ahora entiendo mejor el trabajo que supone para un blogger como Cassad redactar un escueto informe de unas líneas para explicar cómo va la guerra. No es pereza ni laconismo, es que filtrar montones de noticias que se copian unos a otros y repiten lo mismo y filtrar las fuentes fiables de las que no, cuesta.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Si la OTAN quisiera poner misiles nucleares en las narices de Rusia los pondría en la repúblicas bálticas, no necesita a Ucrania para nada.
Pero la OTAN no tiene ningún misil nuclear en las fronteras de Rusia. 

En cambio, Rusia sí que tiene misiles nucleares en Kaliningrado, en pleno corazón de Europa.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Su ejército no da miedo. Sus armas nucleares si. Eso no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.
> Putin solo ha querido recuperar la grandeza de Rusia a costa de todos sus vecinos. Cortándoles su libertad y obligándoles a ser sus vasallos.
> 
> Pero esto le va a costar un poco más a partir de ahora.



A mi me da mucho más miedo que simplemente decida que no nos va a vender Nada (y esto seguro que sucede antes de tirar bombas nucleares)
Gas, Petroleo, Uranio, Fertilizantes, Niquel, Carbon, Litio ...

Y estoy esperando que los gobiernos aparte de los globos sonda (bajar la calefacción, ducharse menos, compartir coches) nos muestren que significa para Europa renunciar a las importaciones de Rusia.

PD: Los americanos no compran petroleo y gas, pero siguen comprando uranio (el 50% de Rusia y sus aliados).


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os dejo un artículo muy interesante en inglés: https://www.euractiv.com/section/glo...y ussian-friend/
> 
> Escrito por un ciudadano ruso. Explica básicamente el sentir del pueblo ruso y de que solo verán democracia si la Federación Rusa se desintegra porque al fin y al cabo, esto no es más que un reflejo más del imperialismo ruso.



supuesto medio "independiente" con sede en Bruselas y no en Rusia, claro que sí, y viendo sus noticias, todas contra rusia, según tu diciendo lo que piensan los rusos y escrito por un "ciudadano ruso" cuando el subnormal que lo ha escrito es serbio, no ruso ....un articulo escrito por un serbio llamado Orhan Dragaš (un nombre muy "ruso", hoyga!, claro que sí!)





Orhan Dragaš – EURACTIV.com







www.euractiv.com








__





Pardon Our Interruption






muckrack.com





Puto desinformador, ni he leido mas bazofia y mierda traes, mierda como eres tú mismo


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noooo, Medvedev es un tonto útil, amigo de Putin desde la Universidad.
> Si nada se tuerce, es Mishustin, actual primer ministro



Sabes por que Mijail utiliza el apellido materno ???.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Ya hasta los mismos rusos piensan que Putin es un criminal.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no doy 2 euros por el futuro de la UE...



Una de dos, o nos destruyen los anglos, o salimos reforzados, esta guerra traera muchos cambios en la geopolitica.


----------



## McNulty (9 May 2022)

Buen baño de masas se ha dado Putin hoy.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Puto desinformador, ni he leido mas bazofia y mierda traes, mierda como eres tú mismo



Eres mas guarra que la potito que echó las bragas al water y salieron los ratones pidiendo bicarbonato....rata apestosa


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Los que odiáis a Polonia creo que simplificáis demasiado una realidad que desconocéis.
> 
> Polonia es un caso muy especial pues ha sido muy maltratada por los regímenes nazis y comunistas. No he dicho que ha sido maltratada por Alemania y Rusia, sino por los diferentes gobiernos de los regímenes que operaban entre 1939 y 1991 en esos países.
> 
> ...



Polonia, en el Siglo XX y XXI, ha sufrido por sus pésimas decisiones geopolíticas y su pueblo ha votado a los gobernantes que tienen, por lo tanto no son susceptibles de considerarse "maltratados por la historia". Y para mayor información una buena leída ala la historia de la Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana y sus Húsares Alados. Polonia, nunca debió de reconstituirse como estado, la debilidad de Imperio Ruso y las intrigas de la "Pérfida Albión" lograron que se recompusiera tal país en 1918, para ser nuevamente desmembrado en 1939.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres mas guarra que la potito que echó las bragas al water y salieron los ratones pidiendo bicarbonato....rata apestosa



a callar desinformador!


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y estoy esperando que los gobiernos aparte de los globos sonda (bajar la calefacción, ducharse menos, compartir coches) nos muestren que significa para Europa renunciar a las importaciones de Rusia.



Sanchinflas dentro de poco sorteara 1.000 bicicletas para paliar la crisis, en la que nos ha metido de cabeza...


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> np, el telegram de Wagner y el de Rybar han confirmado que son fuerzas especiales rusas,
> 
> por si te consuela
> 
> ...



Es correcto lo del Helicóptero, creo que Mi8, era ruso. Lamentable pero es la verdad, sin embargo aún se desconoce lo sucedido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

Según la suposición del canal de Telegram "Welders Z", las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan los aeródromos de Rumania y Bulgaria como base para sus aviones. Solo esto, según los autores y las fuentes del recurso, puede explicar la gran cantidad de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos destruidos por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el área de la Isla de las Serpientes, según informó el departamento militar ruso. Las operaciones desde estos aeródromos representan una amenaza para la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa, cuyos barcos y embarcaciones se encuentran al oeste de Crimea.

Tampoco se puede descartar que los pilotos de la OTAN puedan volar bajo la bandera de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania debido a la escasez de personal de vuelo.

- dice una publicación no confirmada del recurso.

Cabe señalar que recientemente las autoridades de Bulgaria, miembro del bloque de la OTAN, acordaron realizar reparaciones de equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sin embargo, los búlgaros no tienen suficientes competencias para reparar aviones. Repararon todos sus aviones de fabricación soviética en Rusia y Bielorrusia


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

Resumen de occidente y la UE en una pequeña muestra.


----------



## kelden (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



otra pedorra que se gana la vida poniéndoosla dura en twitter ...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> a callar desinformador!



Eres mas guarra que la Titi ,que se jincó un clavel en el pelo y agarró....rata apestosa......


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan liberando áreas al NE de Kharkiv. Hoy da la bienvenida a los siguientes pueblos que regresaron del infierno: Rubizhne (la que estaba ocupada), Verkhnii Saltiv, Zamulivka y Bairak.



Sí, a diferencia de los ucranianos, los rusos no usan a los civiles como escudos humanos.
Supongo que ahora vendrán los del SBU y sus batallones de castigo a acabar de "liberar".

En todo caso, parece definirse una especie de "frontera natural" en el oblast de Jarkov a lo largo del río Donetsk.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Donetsk, Tekstilshchik. murió un chico de 16 años. En el Día de la Victoria. A manos de los nazis.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47908


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)

Afirman que es un BMP-1 regalo de los polacos


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



Menudo bellezon, aquí a aguantar charos con mas patillas que la pantoja...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Que asco le está cogiendo a Rusia todo el mundo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> supuesto medio "independiente" con sede en Bruselas y no en Rusia, claro que sí, y viendo sus noticias, todas contra rusia, según tu diciendo lo que piensan los rusos y escrito por un "ciudadano ruso" cuando el subnormal que lo ha escrito es serbio, no ruso ....un articulo escrito por un serbio llamado Orhan Dragaš (un nombre muy "ruso", hoyga!, claro que sí!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando un medio se proclama "independiente"... Es un buen detector de medios, ONGs, y chiringuitos varios patrocinados por la NED o la Open Society.

La propaganda otánica ha alcanzado niveles delirantes, casi infantiles. O es porque saben que clase de público tienen, y hay que dirigirse a ellos de esa forma.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Polonia, en el Siglo XX y XXI, ha sufrido por sus pésimas decisiones geopolíticas y su pueblo ha votado a los gobernantes que tienen, por lo tanto no son susceptibles de considerarse "maltratados por la historia". Y para mayor información una buena leída ala la historia de la Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana y sus Húsares Alados. Polonia, nunca debió de reconstituirse como estado, la debilidad de Imperio Ruso y las intrigas de la "Pérfida Albión" lograron que se recompusiera tal país en 1918, para ser nuevamente desmembrado en 1939.



_
Y además tuvieron un Papa polaco tocapelotas_


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que asco le está cogiendo a Rusia todo el mundo.



Y pones un video en Georgia para generalizar. Menudo payaso. Es como si digo que a EEUU todo el mundo le tiene asco poniendo un video en la que salen norcoreanos o iraníes quemando su bandera. 

Lo dicho, eres un payaso y un puto manipulador. Vete a Forocoches a verter tu mierda, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> que me devuelva las pajas



Cuándo en unos años se estudie y se aclare que hemos actuado de la misma forma como lo hizo la Europa de la Edad Media con la Peste Negra pero en pleno S. XXI, esos estudiosos nos catalogarán como la peor generación humana por el grado de estupidez de sus gobernantes y sus gobernados.


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

Mientras se exporta grano en masa desde las regiones de Odessa y Mykolayiv en medio de una temporada de siembra fallida para pagar el préstamo y culpar a Rusia del Holodomor 2.0, también se exportan valiosos recursos desde Donbass. Aunque todavía hay una oportunidad, los dirigentes ucranianos intentan desviar los recursos.

Entre el 26 de abril y el 9 de mayo, se enviaron 10 trenes con concentrado de carbón desde la planta de procesamiento de Svyatovarvara en Udachny, en la región de Donetsk, a la estación de Uzhgorod. Dos trenes con chatarra fueron enviados desde Pokrovsk.

La ruta posterior, debido a su ubicación en la frontera con Eslovaquia y Hungría, es muy clara.
#Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/47909


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Todos los países fronterizos con Rusia, en la inmensa mayoría les tienen asco o están constantemente bajo la amenaza de un ataque ruso, preguntad en Finlandia, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Ucrania o Georgia que opinan sobre Rusia.

Es lo que tiene que en vez de intentar mantener tu influencia en los países vecinos a base de prosperidad económica y comercio lo intentas hacer a base de amenazar con invasiones o intentando desestabilizar dichos países.


----------



## ksa100 (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, que esto es muy grave, le ofrecieron a Puigdemont una ayuda militar de 500 millones y 10k soldados, tela con la gent de pau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya no tienen nada que hacer , no van a encontrar otra Rusia que les financie la fiesta y la TV3 ya ni existe para las nuevas generaciones.


----------



## Erebus. (9 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

*"'Mientras la lucha se mantenga en suelo ucraniano, y los combatientes en el aire*
_* y en tierra sigan siendo ucranianos, el cálculo moral es sencillo'.

"'EEUU no tiene agallas. Aviva las llamas, pero no se atreve a asumir responsabilidades. 
Los cálculos estratégicos de EEUU en la crisis de Ucrania demuestran que es fuerte *_
*por fuera pero débil por dentro"*

Shen Yi, Global Times.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja te duele perro... pues entonces... *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...!!



Otra vez esta tontería de los perros? Que cansino.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y pones un video en Georgia para generalizar. Menudo payaso. Es como si digo que a EEUU todo el mundo le tiene asco poniendo un video en la que salen norcoreanos o iraníes quemando su bandera.
> 
> Lo dicho, eres un payaso y un puto manipulador. Vete a Forocoches a verter tu mierda, hijo de la gran puta.




Ponte pomada en el ojete, se te ve escocido….El mayor placer de una persona inteligente es aparentar ser idiota delante de un idiota que aparenta ser inteligente....HDLGP


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)

. Rusia frustra un desembarco ucraniano en la isla de las Serpientes que Kiev planeó junto con EE.UU. y el Reino Unido


* Más de 50 efectivos ucranianos fueron eliminados, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*

El vocero precisó que los intentos se realizaron a partir del 7 de mayo, siguiendo órdenes directas del presidente ucraniano Vladímir Zelenski, y que dicha operación fue planeada "con la participación directa de *asesores estadounidenses y británicos*". 


"En este periodo fueron *derribados* en la zona de la isla *cuatro aviones* ucranianos, entre ellos tres Su-24 y un Su-27,* tres helicópteros* Mi-8 con tropas de desembarco a bordo y un helicóptero Mi-24", detalló el portavoz militar.

Asimismo, se neutralizaron *29 aparatos no tripulados*, incluidos ocho de ataque Bayraktar TB2, cuatro de ellos durante esta jornada.

La noche del 7 de mayo fueron destruidas *tres embarcaciones de asalto* y de desembarco Proyecto 58181 Kentavr junto con sus tripulaciones.

"El irreflexivo intento de Zelenski dejó *más de 50 efectivos* ucranianos eliminados en el mar y en la costa durante el desembarco y el intento de fortalecerse en la isla. *24 cuerpos* de militares ucranianos muertos se quedaron en la costa de la isla de las Serpientes", dijo Konashénkov.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo he mirado lo de la isla, pero no hay forma de concretar quien la ocupa.
> 
> Doy por hecho que los rusos , porque si la hubieran asaltado con exito los ucranianos habria 1000000 videos. Pero solo por eso, porque si la tienen los rusos no sueltan prenda. (La politica de comunicación, propaganda y en realidad todo el flanco politico de Rusia es malo tirando a pesimo. Han permitido las comunicación del payasete, que haya cola para verle, que sala por su tv etc..etc.. parece que no tiene ningun valor pero si lo tiene, le permite una pose de resistencia y eso sube la moral a los suyos. )
> 
> ...



Es el Perejil ruso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Afirman que es un BMP-1 regalo de los polacos
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052927



No es un bmp, es un jpg.


----------



## javso (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



Scarlatina Johanssenova


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Jaja_ *el empinado del ""wireless1980"* tratando de pasar por persona normal... cuando para el lo normal es tener la polla yanqui bien atascada en su pescuezo... _ jaja_



Otra vez sin aportar nada? Ya he contrato tres respuestas tuyas vacías.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Toda la esencia de la Rusia deL HIJOPutin condensada en una foto:


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Y cuando exponga su argumento vuelves al punto de inicio. Si para ti montar golpes de estado y revoluciones de colores- primaverales, meter países en la orbita otánica y hacer crecer como setas bases americanas alrededor de ciertos países te parece una forma de promover la democracia, la paz y de rebajar la beligerancia...es que directamente te estás riendo de los argumentos que no te interesan, y tienes un pedazo de sesgo cognitivo como un camión.
> 
> Lo único cierto que la UE está haciendo otra vez el gilipollas para variar, destruyendo puentes con Rusia que crearían las bases para la creación de un gran bloque emergente, y la expansión del conflicto debería haberse dado hace 8 años cuando la Nuland dijo que nos jodiésemos. Pero ni con esas aquí espabilamos.



Todo eso no tiene nada que ver con la invasion de Ukrania. 
Nadie ha montado ninguna primavera en Rusia.

Creo que te pierdes entre tus propios argumentos.


----------



## arriondas (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los países fronterizos con Rusia, en la inmensa mayoría les tienen asco o están constantemente bajo la amenaza de un ataque ruso, preguntad en Finlandia, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Ucrania o Georgia que opinan sobre Rusia.
> 
> Es lo que tiene que en vez de intentar mantener tu influencia en los países vecinos a base de prosperidad económica y comercio lo intentas hacer a base de amenazar con invasiones o intentando desestabilizar dichos países.



¿Y tú que coño sabrás? Anda que no hay empresas rusas con fiel clientela en esos países, y viceversa. Y siguen con sus negocios.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Acabáramos..!!* un triste gUSAno de mierd@ poniéndose al tú por tú con un master como don _"Remequilox...."_



Vale vas por cuatro.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La atracción de grandes fuerzas por parte de Rusia hacia el sur puede indicar el inicio inminente de la batalla por Odessa.*
> Hoy, 09:43
> ocho
> 
> ...



La verdad es que nadie sabe que van hacer los rusos y ese es el problema que tienen los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU y Reino Unido. "Matrioska" la llaman.


----------



## la mano negra (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres mas guarra que la Titi ,que se jincó un clavel en el pelo y agarró....rata apestosa......



¡ Vale pero tus colegas ucranianos parece que la han cagado bien cagada en la isla de las Serpientes !


----------



## Harman (9 May 2022)

"¡Todos nos pondremos en fila y todos entraremos en el combate sagrado!"

En el Día de la Gran Victoria, recordamos las hazañas de nuestros antepasados en la lucha contra el fascismo y de los que continúan esta lucha en la operación especial en Ucrania.

A petición nuestra, el coro ortodoxo de los ingenieros rusos "Por la fe y la patria" interpretó la canción "Adiós a Slavyanka" en los muros del Templo Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. Al son de esta marcha se acostumbraba a ver partir a los soldados hacia el frente.

Nuestros combatientes son dignos sucesores de los liberadores del pueblo soviético. ¡Tenemos a alguien de quien estar orgullosos!

¡Feliz Día de la Victoria!

t.me/epoddubny/10486

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Adriano II (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



Ese apellido ...

Me recuerda a algo alemán de Panzers en la II Guerra mundial, no?


----------



## Bucanero (9 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un puesto avanzado ruskie cerca de Izium es demolido por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.
> 
> Hay que ser jilipollas para tener tanto vehículo junto al aire libre sin camuflaje y sin nada.



No entiendo a estas alturas cómo siguen juntando y poniendo lo tan fácil.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que asco le está cogiendo a Rusia todo el mundo.



Pues anda que a ti  rata asquerosa


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## bambaloo_starck (9 May 2022)

¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo ver el vídeo original? Al margen de connotaciones políticas, me parece brillante.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cual es el sucesor ? Medvédev ?



Yo creo que sí.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

No sé qué es, pero yo me lo he puesto con el "adiós de Slaviansk" del post anterior de Harman, y la verdad es que gana un huevo


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues anda que a ti  rata asquerosa



Para mierda la que tú tienes en el culo...marrano......








Elimina dijo:


> Pues anda que a ti  rata asquerosa



¡Cómeme tó er cipote, merdellón!HDLGP


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Min 1:18, sale un español.


----------



## Erebus. (9 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> A mi me da mucho más miedo que simplemente decida que no nos va a vender Nada (y esto seguro que sucede antes de tirar bombas nucleares)
> Gas, Petroleo, Uranio, Fertilizantes, Niquel, Carbon, Litio ...
> 
> Y estoy esperando que los gobiernos aparte de los globos sonda (bajar la calefacción, ducharse menos, compartir coches) nos muestren que significa para Europa renunciar a las importaciones de Rusia.
> ...



Claro, les vienen muy mal recibir la ingente cantidad de dinero que les llega de Europa y sus amigos se lo van a pagar. 
No le da ningún miedo.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

Alguna idea de que hace este en Lituanía?












Beechcraft King Air 350


Nowa Papuga w służbie bezpieczeństwa lotniczego Nowy samolot pomiarowy Polskiej Agencji Żeglugi Powietrznej - Beechcraft King Air 350i, ze względu na barwną kolorystykę nazywany Papugą, wylądował dziś na lotnisku Fryderyka Chopina w Warszawie. Na przełomie 2015/2016 roku samolot rozpocznie służb




www-pansa-pl.translate.goog


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las criptomonopoli en caida libre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy "jodido", solo me queda comprar más!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y pones un video en Georgia para generalizar. Menudo payaso. Es como si digo que a EEUU todo el mundo le tiene asco poniendo un video en la que salen norcoreanos o iraníes quemando su bandera.
> 
> Lo dicho, eres un payaso y un puto manipulador. Vete a Forocoches a verter tu mierda, hijo de la gran puta.



Bastante que un georgiano haya tenido los huevos de salir a expresar su apoyo a Rusia en un país como Georgia


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> - Donets y Lugans eran independientes por la voluntad de sus ciudadanos, al igual que lo es Kosovo de Serbia reconocido por EU, EEUU y otros tantos paises, en tal sentido Ucrania estaba dentro de las fronteras reconocidas por Rusia de ambas entidades, es decir Ucrania era el invasor y Rusia ha actuado para defender a unas repúblicas que tienen un alto porcentaje de ciudadanos rusos.
> - Europa, puede actuar como ellos vean conveniente y seguir inventando nuevas reglas internacionales que ni ellos mismos respetan, aquí los únicos perjudicados es el ciudadano de a pie.
> - Europa y sus ciudadanos pueden intervenir directamente en el conflicto vía OTAN así como lo hicieron en Yugoslavia o Libia, saltándose las resoluciones de la ONU, es su potestad las consecuencias las tendrán que asumir.
> 
> ...



Claro, el intento de tomar Kiev era para defender a no se quien. 
mmm no cuela.
Putin quiere y así lo han afirmado invadir toda Ukrania, simplemente han visto que no pueden y han reducido sus objetivos.
Otro intento de blanqueo Ruso que no funciona. Lo lamento.


----------



## wireless1980 (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza... jaja



Mira 5 respuestas vacías. Un récord seguramente. 
que cansancio ser tu y no saber decir otra cosa.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Noooo, Medvedev es un tonto útil, amigo de Putin desde la Universidad.
> Si nada se tuerce, es Mishustin, actual primer ministro



Sigo apostando y fuerte con Medvedev, se le ha subestimado mucho y ya estuvo en el cargo e interviniendo en Georgia para parar al "come corbatas".


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Los fiscales identifican a otro oficial ruso sospechoso de atrocidades en el Óblast de Kiev.

Según la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, Anton Struyev, comandante de la 15.ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de Rusia, capturó a dos civiles en la aldea de Mokrets en marzo.


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los motores que usaba el Barayktar eran ucranianos, esa fabrica ukra fue destruida por los rusos, ahora le compraran los motores a los usanos, *los yankies no solo se estan cargando la economia de la UE, estan forrandose con la guerra y exportando a saco, no es que sean muy listos, es que nuestros dirigentes se hacen los tontos !!!. *



El UAV "turco" es un caso parecido a BQ y su móvil que decía que era "español"


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para mierda la que tú tienes en el culo...marrano......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay... me encanta. Es como hablar con Eliza... sólo que hablando como si tuviera 7 años
Cipote, HDLGP..... rata asquerosa.........   Putler rusos feos.........


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Claro, el intento de tomar Kiev era para defender a no se quien.
> mmm no cuela.
> Putin quiere y así lo han afirmado invadir toda Ukrania, simplemente han visto que no pueden y han reducido sus objetivos.
> Otro intento de blanqueo Ruso que no funciona. Lo lamento.



Al ignore. No seguir alimentando al troll, que no sabe ni hilar un par de oraciones coherentes.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Rusia no ha intentado nada más que invadir otro país.
> Todo lo demás es un invent por tu parte y tengo claro cuando alguien suelta invents como tu.
> 
> Europa simplemente ha reaccionado ante un país que ha decidido invadir otro a dos pasos de sus fronteras, lo cual es lógico y normal.
> ...



Es que toda Europa, salvo Bielorrusia y Serbia, ha reaccionado negativamente ante el abusón ruso frente al ucraniano, todos saben que si le ríen la gracia ellos podrían ser los siguientes. La respuesta de toda Europa es lógica, y el miedo de finlandeses y suecos comprensible.


----------



## Mundocruel (9 May 2022)

Y por cierto hoy parece que los usanos les toca descanso, o estarán a otras cosas.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Los invasores fascistas rusos intentaron y fracasaron en asaltar el asentamiento de Voyevodivka, retirándose de la batalla con pérdidas.

Los rashists intentan avanzar sobre Oleksandrivka y Shandryholove. Lucharon sin éxito cerca de Toshkivka.

–Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania | 18:00 | 9 mayo 2022 .


----------



## Pablo Villa (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Toda la esencia de la Rusia deL HIJOPutin condensada en una foto:



Pero vamos a ver, tu que tienes , 12 años?

Viene uno a intentar enterarse de lo que pasa en Ucrania y siempre te tienes que cruzar con este subnormal a todas horas, soltando sus mierdas oficialistas!! Anda ya y vete a cagar al campo, joder!! que asi no hay manera. Es que no te aguanto mas......!!! 

Imaginate lo basura que eres que vas a ser mi primer "ignore" en 13 años!


----------



## Kylo (9 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El perro se indigna..!!* _jaja_ Eso es todo..?? vamos echale ganitas... tu puedes... hoy en la noche voy a tener que hablar seriamente con tu m@m@ _jaja_



Hoy en Barrio Sésamo para pancho gilipollas vamos a aprender a distinguir entre "oligarca" y "magnate".


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ay... me encanta. Es como hablar con Eliza... sólo que hablando como si tuviera 7 años
> Cipote, HDLGP..... rata asquerosa.........   Putler rusos feos.........



Pues no veas el repertorio que me queda y sobretodo para putos envidiosos como tú....eliminao de mierda....ala a cascarla


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La URSS derrotó a la Alemania nazi gracias a los suministros esenciales, la mayoría provistos bajo préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU., entregados por 1400 barcos en 78 convoyes escoltados por las Marinas Real, Real de Canadá y de EE. UU.
> 
> Ucrania está derrotando a la Rusia fascista con el apoyo de más de 40 aliados y el préstamo y arrendamiento de EE. UU.











¿Fue decisivo el envío de material bélico a la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial? - Archivos de la Historia | Tu página de divulgación


La Segunda Guerra Mundial fue la mayor contienda bélica de la historia, directamente involucrando más de cien millones de soldados de todas las partes y naciones del mundo. En este estado de guerra total, los grandes contendientes destinaron toda su capacidad y potencia económica, militar y...




archivoshistoria.com





La conclusion:

La ayuda aliada a la Unión Soviética durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial no fue, por lo tanto, decisiva. *Durante los primeros compases de la guerra, el material, muchas veces de baja calidad, llegaba tarde y en malas condiciones.* _(esto no se de que me suena)_

La mayoría de historiadores contemporáneos que han estudiado dicho tema llegan a la misma conclusión: *Sin la ayuda aliada, la Unión Soviética hubiera ganado igualmente la guerra*. Después de la Batalla de Stalingrado, *antes que la mayoría de la ayuda aliada llegase a suelo soviético,* Alemania ya había perdido toda posibilidad de ganar la guerra. 

El articulo es muy completo para el que esté interesado en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

PD: Los americanos haciendo lo mismo que ahora con Ucrania.


----------



## John Nash (9 May 2022)

Más en serio, se debe antetodo a la subida de tipos, el fin de "QE facilitas" que ha reducido la cantidad de dolares disponible y el consiguiente movimiento de pánico en forma de venta masiva de criptos para obtener billetes "reales". Las cripto exchanges se deben estar forrando.


----------



## Teuro (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os dejo un artículo muy interesante: en inglés: https://www.euractiv.com/section/glo...ussian-friend/
> 
> Escrito por un ciudadano ruso. Explica básicamente el sentir del pueblo ruso y de que solo verán democracia si la Federación Rusa se desintegra porque al fin y al cabo, esto no es más que un reflejo más del imperialismo ruso.
> 
> ...



Viene a decir que mientras otros imperios se fragmentaron de forma más o menos traumática superando el pasado sin más traumatismos como el Imperio británico, francés o español, Rusia maintiene su imperio a base de amenazas y muerte. En realidad Rusia solo será libre cuadno deje de gastar lo que no tiene para mantener un imperio que no puede mantener.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (9 May 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No es un bmp, es un jpg.



Vaya chiste más malo ;D


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Viene a decir que mientras otros imperios se fragmentaron de forma más o menos traumática superando el pasado sin más traumatismos como el Imperio británico, francés o español, Rusia maintiene su imperio a base de amenazas y muerte. En realidad Rusia solo será libre cuadno deje de gastar lo que no tiene para mantener un imperio que no puede mantener.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo....asi dá gusto forear con gente como tú y no como otros cafres que pululan por aqui..


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lavrov de camino a Argelia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay! España!


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Hoy toda la basura europea y anglo, desde otànicos hasta comunistas, celebran su "día de la victoria". Sólo falta que se sumen los nazis, y así estaría toda la chusma del planeta juntos.
> 
> Tambièn tenemos a esa gentuza de forma mayoritaria en este hilo. Pocos, muy pocos detràs de la verdad y del respeto a los demàs.
> Que los anglos (y sus chachas de la UE) sean una piara de HDLGP, no hace buenos a los rusos, y menos aún a la piara comunista. No puede extrañarnos que vayan de la mano a menudo.



 corre a pincharte la 4-5 dosis COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA


----------



## frangelico (9 May 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Y por cierto hoy parece que los usanos les toca descanso, o estarán a otras cosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052956



Han puesto a un AWACS italiano a patrullar en el Mar Negro. Es curioso pero cada vez van sumando más material ajeno cuando ellos tienen de sobra. El único material de la OTAN en conjunto son los Sentry pero USA tiene 31 propios, y también muchos más RC-135 que los tres con que cuenta la RAF.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, que esto es muy grave, le ofrecieron a Puigdemont una ayuda militar de 500 millones y 10k soldados, tela con la gent de pau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los catañordos han hablado de que les ofrecieron 500.000 millones de no se sabe que y la coleccion completa de cromos del Coyote !!!.

PD- Si VoX llega al poder Puchi tendra que dar muchas explicaciones en los tribunales.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es Moscovita, así que será más práctico que Putin.
> No tiene su experiencia política, pero es un tipo inteligente. Doctor en Económicas e ingeniero (en Universidades rusas, no universidades pinta y colorea europeas o americanas).
> 
> Se ha centrado en temas económicos desde su llegada hace dos años, y no le ha ido mal.
> ...



Los tecnócratas son un CANCER, lo que se necesita es un político que aspire a ser estadista.


----------



## Sinjar (9 May 2022)

Mucho hablar de sanciones y aislar a Rusia al principio de la invasión por parte de nuestros queridos, amados y rigurosos medios informativos, pero de esto no dicen ni mu.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



Además de guapa es inteligente y tiene unos melones como dos colondrokos . Me vuelvo mayor y la veo muy jovencita, pero entiendo que una tipa así en el mundo actual y anterior (también pasa en el pasado) puede llegar muy lejos , si no utiliza el sexo, ya que se convierte en un producto más, simplemente expone su belleza incorruptible.

En mi empresa había una así, pero en moreno unos 20 años, dicen las malas lenguas que cadi virgen, resulta que se echó novio, un tipo feo, camarero pero era su amigo de la infancia, no la corrompieron y ahora es la número 2 de la empresa, es buena en lo suyo, el jefe tiene una hija de su edad , se han hecho amigas . Guaperas , gente con pasta, jefes intentaron corromperla y aguantó. Se que el mundo es superficial, pero incluso aunque seas gays o estés castrado (lo mismo pasa en las mujeres) lo bello atrae , lo bello es salud, lo bello es futuro y tranquilidad. Lo bello corrompido No desata ese efecto.

En occidente tratamos (no digo que en oriente no pase) de corromper la belleza "si es guapa pero es una puta" o directamente chsrificarla "cortate el pelo es más cómodo no te tienes que secar jiji" y admirar lo que no es bello

Para los que crean que esto es muy superficial y algo que no eliges , están muy equivocados, una mujer fea de veinte años o de más años con una actitud bella y que se cuide un poco cuerpo y alma desata también efectos positivos. El criticar, las puñaladas traperas todo lo contrario. 

Precisamente una de las sacerdotisas de esta tendencia a la fealdad en occidente, nunca ha podido ponerse fea, aunque si su alma 




Aquí se dejó hacer de todo

Lo suficiente para que fuera admirada por la fealdad


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El tema del embargo de petróleo se está moviendo mucho.
> 
> Grecia ha conseguido que la UE abandone la idea de prohibir el transporte de crudo ruso, pero aún mantiene la idea de atacar mediante la prohibición de asegurarlo (eso sí le haría daño a Rusia).
> 
> ...



Hungría actúa de "hombre de paja" de Alemania y puede de que Francia, no se como no lo ve la Layen, si amenaza con tomar decisiones sin consenso creo que la van a botar del puesto, de paso ya podrían sacar al Borrell.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Despedidos dos periodistas rusos por publicar mensajes contra la guerra en Ucrania y contra Putin*
> 
> 
> Dos periodistas rusos del periódico digital Lenta.ru han sido despedidos tras *publicar mensajes en la página web contra guerra de Rusia en Ucrania*, según ha informado uno de los reporteros al medio independiente Mediazona. A lo largo de este lunes, día que coincide con la celebración del 9 de mayo por el 77 aniversario de la victoria soviética sobre la Alemania nazi, han aparecido varios textos contra la llamada "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Lenta.ru.
> ...



Mira, como en España y no estamos en guerra.


----------



## Xsiano (9 May 2022)

Ez que ezstamos en una democrancia.

Por cierto a la liusi esa le hacia siete hijos en una noche.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Los millones de Rusos no hiceron nada.....solo combatieron contra el 80% de la Werhmancht mientras los cobardes Useños y Britanicos entraban en panico contra lo peor del ejercito Alemana en Normandia.
> 
> Tan victoriosa esta ucrania que llora por armas de 3 de Europa. Hasta quiere el estercolero de armamento que este esta ONG que tiene España y se llama ejercito, eso dice mucho de como estan los ucranianos.



Y creo recordar que 3 de cada 4 soldados alemanes muertos, cayeron en el frente oriental.


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Zelendi cada día me da más asco. Está quedando como lo que es, una mala persona a la que sus conciudadanos le importan una puta mierda.



Cada mes que pasa su fortuna asciende en 100 millones de $, no está mal para ser un cómico de tercera.


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Han puesto a un AWACS italiano a patrullar en el Mar Negro. Es curioso pero cada vez van sumando más material ajeno cuando ellos tienen de sobra. El único material de la OTAN en conjunto son los Sentry pero USA tiene 31 propios, y también muchos más RC-135 que los tres con que cuenta la RAF.



Estados Unidos busca una guerra entre Europa y Rusia, pero sin entrar ellos. 
Los psicópatas de la CIA pretender crear una guerra para destruir Rusia y Europa y para debilitar a China (China es el principal proveedor de Europa).

Una guerra entre la unión Europa y Rusia es un win-win para Estados Unidos (sobre todo si es nuclear y no caen nukes en USA).


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (9 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Además de guapa es inteligente y tiene unos melones como dos colondrokos . Me vuelvo mayor y la veo muy jovencita, pero entiendo que una tipa así en el mundo actual y anterior (también pasa en el pasado) puede llegar muy lejos , si no utiliza el sexo, ya que se convierte en un producto más, simplemente expone su belleza incorruptible.



A lo que entiendo Ana Guderian es simplemente una modelo alemana, lo que pasa es que hay un tuitero pro-ruso que la usa de avatar o pone fotos de ella en su cuenta y por eso la confusión. La pobre chica ni tendrá idea de que están usando su imagen.

Y sí, le ponía un chalé.


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 18:13, 9 de mayo de 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien, bien, ya es hora que estos esclavos europedos de USA no se sientan seguros en sus vistas al gobierno ukronazi.


----------



## LIRDISM (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos busca una guerra entre Europa y Rusia, pero sin entrar ellos.
> Los psicópatas de la CIA pretender crear una guerra para destruir Rusia y Europa y para debilitar a China (China es el principal proveedor de Europa).
> 
> Una guerra entre la unión Europa y Rusia es un win-win para Estados Unidos (sobre todo si es nuclear y no caen nukes en USA).



Por la agenda 2030, es China quien controla EEUU y EEUU a su vez a Europa, se vio en la elecciones de EEUU y como EEUU se retiro de Afganistán para que se lo quede China, así China debilita EEUU y al mismo tiempo, EEUU debilita Europa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Los ukros tontos no son. Ya de tener elección para escoger cualquier casa en la que parapetarse mejor que sea la más lujosa y con jacuzzi de la zona.


----------



## torque_200bc (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Sigo apostando y fuerte con Medvedev, se le ha subestimado mucho y ya estuvo en el cargo e interviniendo en Georgia para parar al "come corbatas".



yo sigo pensando que es idiota, pero bueno, a estas alturas es el único posible la verdad


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos busca una guerra entre Europa y Rusia, pero sin entrar ellos.
> Los psicópatas de la CIA pretender crear una guerra para destruir Rusia y Europa y para debilitar a China (China es el principal proveedor de Europa).
> 
> Una guerra entre la unión Europa y Rusia es un win-win para Estados Unidos (sobre todo si es nuclear y no caen nukes en USA).



EEUU lo que busca es que Rusia sea su aliado en su inevitable enfrentamiento con China, a al menos neutral. Rusia en la materia económica no es rival para EEUU y mucho menos par China.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

Es un gaviotón parásito del contribuyente
Vaya MIERDA de foro que tienes administrador que ni una imagen se puede insertar.


----------



## raptors (9 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Hoy en Barrio Sésamo para pancho gilipollas vamos a aprender a distinguir entre "oligarca" y "magnate".




*Es todo...??* hummm... lo dicho voy a tener que hablar seriamente con tu m@m@ esta noche.. y reclamarle que se tomó... ya que saliste muy pndejo... _jaja_


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo, que esto es muy grave, le ofrecieron a Puigdemont una ayuda militar de 500 millones y 10k soldados, tela con la gent de pau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ya, los 10.000 soldados los traerían en varios piolines, no?
Parecéis tontos.


----------



## Oso Polar (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y además tuvieron un Papa polaco tocapelotas_



No comento de Juan Pablo II por respeto a mi Madre, que ya no nos acompaña y se que está en un lugar mejor, quién adoraba a ese polaco de M....
Lo siento mucho!


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



"La raza orco".
Es que hasta para hacer memes y propaganda son negados. El otanismo se está cubriendo de gloria.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Mapa de Kharkiv del Norte (9 de mayo a las 8:00 p. m.)

Rubizhne, Verkhnii Saltiv, Staryi Saltiv, Borshchova, Ruski Tyshky y muchas aldeas más pequeñas fueron liberadas

Los puentes Rubizhne y Staryi Saltiv son destruidos

Lyptsi está siendo liberado actualmente 

Confirmado a través de llamadas telefónicas .


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Los espectadores más atentos del Desfile de la Victoria son los especialistas del Servicio de Seguridad Presidencial.















y aquí los agentes de Putin encargados de los maletines nucelares a la finalización de su jornada laboral


----------



## ATDTn (9 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cada mes que pasa su fortuna asciende en 100 millones de $, no está mal para ser un cómico de tercera.



La vida no tiene precio y es irreparable. 

La valentía es que luche él.. ah, claro. Eso no.
Ya envía a los demás.


----------



## El-Mano (9 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hungría actúa de "hombre de paja" de Alemania y puede de que Francia, no se como no lo ve la Layen, si amenaza con tomar decisiones sin consenso creo que la van a botar del puesto, de paso ya podrían sacar al Borrell.



Sería un buen troleo hungaro decir que sí a sancionar petroleo y gas, y ver luego como la UE busca el modo de recular.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si ya, los 10.000 soldados los traerían en varios piolines, no?
> Parecéis tontos.



Joder,aqui seguro que caben....  
*Rusia protege su avión 'del fin del mundo' en su gran día por si acaso*


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A lo que entiendo Ana Guderian es simplemente una modelo alemana, lo que pasa es que hay un tuitero pro-ruso que la usa de avatar o pone fotos de ella en su cuenta y por eso la confusión. La pobre chica ni tendrá idea de que están usando su imagen.
> 
> Y sí, le ponía un chalé.



A este señor le ponías un chalé? Con todo lo que ha hecho por nosotros

Un Borrell demonizado en la logia pide una dictadura en Europa



Ver archivo adjunto 1052980


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 May 2022)

Los rusos ensanchan la cuña de Izium hacia el suroeste.


----------



## Adriano II (9 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> "La raza orco".
> Es que hasta para hacer memes y propaganda son negados. El otanismo se está cubriendo de gloria.




Es alemana 

El apellido Guderian es alemán


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



*HAMBRE*, *MISERIA *y *MUERTE* = *Agenda2030 dos décadas *


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (9 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Es un enorme trabajo leer todas las fuentes de información que hay hasta encontrar algo interesante, cribarlo, seleccionar lo más informativo y fiable, y presentarlo en una forma legible y estructurada
> 
> Me gustaría escribir análisis y explicar a veces, pero sólo tengo unas horas al día en mi tiempo libre para todo eso, algunos días por la presión del tiempo de tratar de informar todos los días me tengo que limitar a hacer un copia y pega. A veces ni tengo tiempo de leer mis propios informes, sólo leo un poco por encima el enlace y veo si es interesante o no. Y de ver vídeos me puedo olvidar.
> 
> ...



Me sumo a las muestras de gratitud.


----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos busca una guerra entre Europa y Rusia, pero sin entrar ellos.
> Los psicópatas de la CIA pretender crear una guerra para destruir Rusia y Europa y para debilitar a China (China es el principal proveedor de Europa).
> 
> Una guerra entre la unión Europa y Rusia es un win-win para Estados Unidos (sobre todo si es nuclear y no caen nukes en USA).



Los primeros petardos irían a USA.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 May 2022)

Te puede gustar o no Putin o bien el bestia de Kadirov, pero ves seres humanos, con sus ideales, intereses, lealtades, mala leche, e incluso cierta empatía.

Pongo en ejemplo extremo.

Pero no sé qué pasa que un % de la población no parece humana, no es capaz de captar el engaño , la psicopatía en una cara, ni siquiera en un discurso

¿Esto es normal?



Escuchadle


Normal que exista una tendenyeb criminalizar a los movimientos come flores de Bach , New Age, si bien es cierto que hay mucho pirado, al tratarse de movimientos que tienen a la espiritualidad, a la intuición, son capaces de detectar a este tipo de engendros que elige la máquina*



Aquí, vemos lo de la máquina, algo que nunca había leído o escuchado en el mundo conspiranoico


----------



## Abstenuto (9 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que parece que en el Kremlin no se han enterado de que esa guerra acabó hace más de 70 años.



Putin lo sabe muy bien

Al igual que sabe muy bien que la guerra de EEUU/OTAN contra la URSS no acabó con su disolución


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Tu eres muy TONTO.



Es una cuenta más de ForoCoches/Menéame que llega al hilo.


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hungría actúa de "hombre de paja" de Alemania y puede de que Francia, no se como no lo ve la Layen, si amenaza con tomar decisiones sin consenso creo que la van a botar del puesto, de paso ya podrían sacar al Borrell.



El puesto de la Von Der Leyen no lo deciden los europeos. Son fichajes del otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

En este día tan señalado una pequeña conmemoración a los soldados rusos de épocas pasadas. 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## ussser (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky (y su equipo) son, por supuesto, un idiota increíble. Publicar un saludo hipócrita en el "Día de la Victoria sobre el nazismo" y subir a su insta un gilipollas ucraniano con un parche de la división de las SS "Dead Head" es una acrobacia y un premio Darwin.
> 
> No hay nazismo en Ucrania (c) dijeron y siguieron zigzagueando.
> 
> ...



Es una provocación. Sabiendose impune y respaldado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



tractores? a que van? a sembrar patatas frente a la frontera rusa? ya no quedan tanques?


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Los primeros petardos irían a USA.



Efectivamente, los misiles desde el Ártico van siempre hacia USA, y serían los primeros en ser disparados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Debido al elevado volumen de soldados rusos salvando gatitos me veo en la obligación de hacer un volumen aparte dentro del propio hilo.

El interesado en los calendarios de los spetsnaz con gatitos no se como se puede adquirir pero le he enviado un correo a mi contacto en la embajada soviética a ver si me contesta.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (9 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿Fue decisivo el envío de material bélico a la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial? - Archivos de la Historia | Tu página de divulgación
> 
> 
> La Segunda Guerra Mundial fue la mayor contienda bélica de la historia, directamente involucrando más de cien millones de soldados de todas las partes y naciones del mundo. En este estado de guerra total, los grandes contendientes destinaron toda su capacidad y potencia económica, militar y...
> ...



Ese material, que por cierto, jamás se pagó, incluía cosas que fueron de gran utilidad como los camiones Studebaker 6x6, o los personal carrier, y chatarra como los Matilda. Los P39 Airacobra fueron un caso curioso, los yanquis los odiaban y no sabían que hacer con ellos pero en manos rusas tuvieron resultados estupendos. Ases como Pokrishkin estaban encantados con ellos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Debido al elevado volumen de soldados rusos salvando gatitos me veo en la obligación de hacer un volumen aparte dentro del propio hilo.
> 
> El interesado en los calendarios de los spetsnaz con gatitos no se como se puede adquirir pero le he enviado un correo a mi contacto en la embajada soviética a ver si me contesta.



Zopensky una vez tomado su rayita de nieve empezará a buscar a los gatitos cómplices de ser acariciados por rusos, espero que los gatos usen sus zarpas a los ukropitecos para dejarlos ciegos. PD: Molan estas fotos


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

Kylo dijo:


> Porque la camarilla de hijos de la gran putísima que se pusieron del lado de Yeltsin fueron asignados digitalmente, es decir a puto dedo como "gestores" de empresas nacionales que pasaron de ser publicas, a ser propiedad suya. Tu debes ser uno de esos puto panchos ignorantes que han estudiado a los pinches caníbales aztecas y demás tribus con taparrabos. Ahora has aprendido la diferencia entre un magnate y un oligarca, indio come mierda.
> Saludos a su putisima madre y al maricón de su padre



Aprende a redactar en condiciones y no insultar a los que no piensan como tú.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (9 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ese apellido ...
> 
> Me recuerda a algo alemán de Panzers en la II Guerra mundial, no?



En Efecto: Heinz Guderian; general de la Wehrmacht, especialista en guerra de blindados; fue jefe del 2º Panzergruppe, que invadió la URSS durante la operación Barbarroja. Fue uno de los generales favoritos de A. Hitler.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Aquí, vemos lo de la máquina, algo que nunca había leído o escuchado en el mundo conspiranoico



Correcto. Cayó, y cayó hasta que fue imposible caer más...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

El consumo de coca produce casos como este, pero bueno es lo que hay…


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

Entonces un día como otro cualquiera.


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

De todos modos, todo el mundo habla de la épica operación ucraniana en la isla de Zmiinyi. Éste es el hecho:


En el frente nororiental, #RussianArmy tomó el control de la aldea de Velyka Komyshuvakha/Velika Komishuvakha, al suroeste de #Izium, lo que confirma que las tropas continúan avanzando a pesar de los informes de retrocesos debido a los contraataques del #UkrainianArmy.


Los pontones de Schrödinger.
Según se informa, en un intento al norte de Siversk, imágenes satelitales supuestamente geolocalizadas muestran equipos de pontones destruidos.
Posiblemente hasta cuatro (!) puentes de pontones al norte de Bilohorivka, algunos pueden haber sido destruidos o no, y todavía llegan informes diferentes.


Informes sobre la destrucción de un puente de pontones
No estoy seguro de cuál (hubo 2)
Las fuentes ucranianas dicen que la del este.


Progreso
SW ampliado de RF de Izyum


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El territorio del Lince
> 
> 
> China da un paso importante La actitud occidental con Rusia, las sanciones y la prepotencia neocolonial (lo penúltimo es lo que ha dicho Bor...
> ...



HP y Dell a 2024 habrán perdido 50 millones de ordenadores personales que ya no les volverán a comprar la RPC, eso es un pastel muy grande y perjudicial para esas dos empresas.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Lo de los tractores da para un estudio, esto es hilarante. Yo creo que se ha convertido en el mejor vehículo de recuperación que hay.


----------



## Elimina (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues no veas el repertorio que me queda y sobretodo para putos envidiosos como tú....eliminao de mierda....ala a cascarla



Genial. Porque cuando colguemos al último ucronazi con las tripas del último anglo, aún quedarás tú para regalarnos los últimos grandes y plañideros momentos.


----------



## vermer (9 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> corre a pincharte la 4-5 dosis COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA



Off-topic. 
Si me conocieses o me hubieses leído alguna vez sabrías que ni me he pinchado ni recomiendo la kakuna, si bien me da igual lo que haga cada uno.

Yo sin embargo he dedicado unos minutos a leer tus posts (bastarían 10 segundos y menos) para definirte. Es fácil deducir que eres el típico "gamer" comedoritos, logsero y nuncafollista con menos vida que una mosca. Y te lo digo sin acritud. Sólo por decir la verdad y para que espabiles, que te hace falta como el comer.

Un rato para que lo leas y al ignore junto con rejón, JoseBatallas, txusky e hintelektuales varios tipo dabuti.


----------



## sisebuto (9 May 2022)

Massimo Mazzuco: Ucrania, la otra verdad.


----------



## la mano negra (9 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "¡Todos nos pondremos en fila y todos entraremos en el combate sagrado!"
> 
> En el Día de la Gran Victoria, recordamos las hazañas de nuestros antepasados en la lucha contra el fascismo y de los que continúan esta lucha en la operación especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Hoy ya no hay honor . No hay nada más que mariconeo y podredumbre en la sociedad . Los valores que transmite esta canción no son entendidos por la inmensa mayoría de la población.


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Rusia frustra un desembarco ucraniano en la isla de las Serpientes que Kiev planeó junto con EE.UU. y el Reino Unido
> 
> 
> * Más de 50 efectivos ucranianos fueron eliminados, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*
> ...



Está claro que Farlopensky quería aguarles la fiesta del 9 de Mayo, pero le ha salido mal.
Le suda la polla la vida de sus soldados, sólo le importa la campaña de imagen. Por una foto con la bandera de ucrania en la isla es capaz de cualquier cosa.


----------



## xenofonte (9 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




La primera foto no es de la huida, es la llegada.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Debido al elevado volumen de soldados rusos salvando gatitos me veo en la obligación de hacer un volumen aparte dentro del propio hilo.
> 
> El interesado en los calendarios de los spetsnaz con gatitos no se como se puede adquirir pero le he enviado un correo a mi contacto en la embajada soviética a ver si me contesta.



Que cansinos sois los CM de uno y otro lado.

En el caso de los prorusos que solo tienen estos medios para hacer llegar lo q pasa me parece lamentable y poco inteligente... para una noticia interesante q pone tenemos 20 de gatitos, danzas folcloricas y demás chorradas...

Otro al ignore...vamos a ver si somos capaces de dejar solo informacion poco a poco...


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Puto envidioso de mierda,lo siento, eres demasiado limitado para mí...HDLGP...No voy a perder más tiempo en leerte ni en responderte, excepto cuando pongas tus habituales estupideces y gilipolleces.



Hasta cuando insultas pareces un bufón, joder que triste debe ser que nadie te tome en serio.


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)

ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS: Los expertos de la Casa Blanca filtran que creen que la fase uno de la guerra está completa. 
La economía alemana está destruida. 
La fase 2 incluye la destrucción de las economías de Francia, España y el Reino Unido y luego pasar a Italia, Grecia, etc.


----------



## llabiegu (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 18:13, 9 de mayo de 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por un pelo, a ver si apuntan mejor a la siguiente. Aunque también puede ser la bandera falsa de las 6:30 que llegó fuera de hora.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*EEUU responde a Putin que en Ucrania solo hay ucranianos, no nazis.*
El Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha afirmado este lunes que en Ucrania *"sólo hay ucranianos, no nazis"*, en respuesta al discurso del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, que ha justificado la invasión del país vecino para derrotar el nazismo.

*"Hemos oído las mismas fanfarronadas, las mismas falsedades, las mismas mentiras, en lo que se refiere a su retórica, que hemos oído desde el comienzo",* ha dicho el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense, *John Kirby,* en una rueda de prensa. Putin ha defendido este lunes la campaña militar para derrotar al "nazismo" en Ucrania y garantizar la seguridad de Rusia ante la "amenaza" de la OTAN, con ocasión del Día de la Victoria sobre la Alemania nazi.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

Bueno vamos por partes…la versión oficial rusa…
…con la participación directa de asesores de los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, planeó una provocación para apoderarse de la Isla Serpiente,…


https://tass.com/defense/1448813



Traducido, algunos de los soldados de la OTAN la palmaron por calcular mal la operación, lo que debía ser un éxito propagandístico se convirtió en un fiasco total…


----------



## ZHU DE (9 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS: Los expertos de la Casa Blanca filtran que creen que la fase uno de la guerra está completa.
> La economía alemana está destruida.
> La fase 2 incluye la destrucción de las economías de Francia, España y el Reino Unido y luego pasar a Italia, Grecia, etc.



Los tienen a todos cogidos por los huevos de Pegasus.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hasta cuando insultas pareces un bufón, joder que triste debe ser que nadie te tome en serio.



Puto envidioso----132.768 me avalan..y tu desde el 2008 42.000.......jodete mamarracho


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Joder er gavi echando horas extras, debe tar la cosa jodía


----------



## Salamandra (9 May 2022)

Si, tanto incendio mosqueba. Curiosa la rueda que recorren las noticias:



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-706232



Si bien el Kremlin considera los incendios violentos como un evento estacional, se han desatado docenas de incendios en instalaciones clave en todo el país en lo que no se puede descartar simplemente como "incendios forestales estacionales".

Si bien el Kremlin considera los incendios violentos como un evento estacional, se han producido docenas de incendios en instalaciones clave en todo el país desde la invasión de Ucrania.


El 5 de mayo se desató una serie de grandes incendios en la ciudad de Kursk, fronteriza con Ucrania. El incendio fue confirmado por el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia y quemó por completo una planta de pólvora, matando al menos a dos trabajadores.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno vamos por partes…la versión oficial rusa…
> …con la participación directa de asesores de los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, planeó una provocación para apoderarse de la Isla Serpiente,…
> 
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver oh que ocupar ese islote ye como lo del perejil, mucho blabla y poco bloblo, como se nota que recuperar Jersón si eso pa otro día...


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Joder er gavi echando horas extras, debe tar la cosa jodía



Jodete hoy mas de 200 euros.....aunque tu mami paga mucho mejor ...


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> HP y Dell a 2024 habrán perdido 50 millones de ordenadores personales que ya no les volverán a comprar la RPC, eso es un pastel muy grande y perjudicial para esas dos empresas.



Joder, estamos asistiendo a suicidio económico de occidente y a su caída en los infiernos.
Tiempos interesantes...


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A este señor le ponías un chalé? Con todo lo que ha hecho por nosotros
> 
> Un Borrell demonizado en la logia pide una dictadura en Europa
> 
> ...



Las guarrerías que hace con la Rotenmeyer.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete hoy mas de 200 euros.....aunque tu mami paga mucho mejor ...



Más lo que harás sacado oliendole el culo a cuca picarón....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver oh que ocupar ese islote ye como lo del perejil, mucho blabla y poco bloblo, como se nota que recuperar Jersón si eso pa otro día...



Bueno, puede ser, pero en Perejil los mataos de la tropa española pudieron cubrir los objetivos sin bajas, y aquí estamos hablando de muchos muertos de la OTAN y dejados los cuerpos abandonados…parece cómico pero no lo es…


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Acaba de sacar un nuevo video Visual Politik.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Los primeros petardos irían a USA.



Vía Oceano Glacial Ártico.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Polonia, en el Siglo XX y XXI, ha sufrido por sus pésimas decisiones geopolíticas y su pueblo ha votado a los gobernantes que tienen, por lo tanto no son susceptibles de considerarse "maltratados por la historia". Y para mayor información una buena leída ala la historia de la Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana y sus Húsares Alados. Polonia, nunca debió de reconstituirse como estado, la debilidad de Imperio Ruso y las intrigas de la "Pérfida Albión" lograron que se recompusiera tal país en 1918, para ser nuevamente desmembrado en 1939.



Hablas de un Estado, no de una Nación.

Un Estado es la personalización jurídica e institucional de una Nación, que está consituida por sus gentes, su lengua, su religión y sus tradiciones. LA nación polaca es una de las más antiguas de Europa, y es sujeto constituyente de Europa en tanto en cuanto nación cristiana, por mucho que os pese a los totalitarios que queréis integrar las masas del pueblo en el Estado. Ya sea ese estado de corte totalitario nacionalista, nacional socialista, o socialista.

Que el pueblo polaco haya ¨votado¨ cosas desde 1994 que se le permite votar en sufragio universal con un voto tan condicionado como el resto de las naciones europeas bajo la bota oligocrática partidista, no legitima a sus Gobernantes, que dirigen a un pueblo histórico hacia su perdición en virtud de señuelos y espejismos.

Lo repito, pido un respeto en este hilo hacia Polonia como NAción, a las nobles gentes de Polonia, a los polacos como pueblo en general, siempre solidario y sacrificado, en tanto en cuanto nación. Lo pido de igual manera que lo pido para el pueblo ruso, el pueblo estadounidense o las gentes que ostentan pasaporte ucraniano. Si no se respetan estas cosas, entenderé que en burbuja se permite el odio por motivo de nacionalidad, religión y cultura, abandonaré el hilo y anularé mi cuenta en burbuja que como se puede observar data de 2007, siendo uno de los foreros más veteranos de Burbuja.info.

Considéralo un deceso por inanición en ¨huelga de hambre¨. Si no se respeta a las NACIONES históricas europeas , este hilo y este foro dejan de tener sentido intelectual para mí y me trasladaré a pastos más verdes, más maduros y mejor informados.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más lo que harás sacado oliendole el culo a cuca picarón....



Que vá....el mejor el de tu mami que le huele el chichi y el culo a mejillon......parece que estas en la ria gallega....


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> La primera foto no es de la huida, es la llegada.



Han tardado 8 años pero ahí están, junco doblar nunca romper.
Dedicado a la patulea infecta de gaviotón, ajo y agua arrastrao


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para mi es la noticia del día....Una evolución del "tenemos que hacer algo con Orban" de Solana. Eliminar la Europa del consenso para pasar a una dictadura donde las opiniones de los estados miembros carezcan de valor.
> 
> Indudablemente Europa se va a a mierda.
> 
> ...



Una Agenda 2030 exclusiva en la UE


----------



## capitán almeida (9 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, puede ser, pero en Perejil los mataos de la tropa española pudieron cubrir los objetivos sin bajas, y aquí estamos hablando de muchos muertos de la OTAN y dejados los cuerpos abandonados…parece cómico pero no lo es…



Desde luego si por poner un trapu en una roca han de morir 200 ukros pues adelante, que seguro que gaviotón enmarca la foto al lado del inodoro...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Desde luego si por poner un trapu en una roca han de morir 200 ukros pues adelante, que seguro que gaviotón enmarca la foto al lado del inodoro...



Es que no colocaron ni el trapo, huyeron dejando a sus compañeros abandonados…típico de militares de la OTAN que se cagan cuando ven que el enemigo no se deja…no es la primera vez que lo hacen….


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Han tardado 8 años pero ahí están, junco doblar nunca romper.
> Dedicado a la patulea infecta de gaviotón, ajo y agua arrastrao



Joderrr que asco das cabo chusquero ¡Cómeme tó er cipote, merdellón!


----------



## Impresionante (9 May 2022)

*"La OTAN no quería escucharnos", el discurso completo de Putin por el Día de la Victoria*






© Sputnik / Mikhail Metsel

Les presentamos el discurso completo del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, en conmemoración al 77 aniversario del Día de la Victoria de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania nazi.
¡Estimados ciudadanos de Rusia!
¡Queridos veteranos!
¡Camaradas soldados y marinos, sargentos y suboficiales, alféreces y tenientes!
¡Camaradas oficiales, generales y almirantes!
¡Les felicito por el Día de la Gran Victoria!
*La defensa de la patria, cuando se decidía su destino, siempre ha sido sagrada*. Con el sentimiento de genuino patriotismo, las milicias de Minin y Pozharski luchaban por la patria, iban al ataque en el campo de Borodinó, se enfrentaban al enemigo en las afueras de Moscú y Leningrado, Kiev y Minsk, Stalingrado y Kursk, Sebastópol y Járkov.


De la misma manera, ahora, en estos días, están luchando por nuestra gente en Donbás. Por la seguridad de nuestra patria, Rusia. El 9 de mayo de 1945 pasó para siempre a la historia mundial como un triunfo de nuestro pueblo soviético unido, de su unidad y poderío espiritual, su hazaña incomparable en el frente y en la retaguardia.
El Día de la Victoria es una fecha íntima y querida para cada uno de nosotros. En Rusia no hay familia que no haya sido abrasada por la Gran Guerra Patria.
Su recuerdo no se desvanece. En este día, los niños, nietos y bisnietos de la Gran Guerra Patria se encuentran en el flujo interminable del Regimiento Inmortal. Llevan las fotos de sus familiares, los soldados caídos que se quedaron jóvenes por siempre y los veteranos que ya nos han dejado.
*Estamos orgullosos de la invicta y valiente generación de vencedores*, que somos sus herederos, y es nuestro deber guardar la memoria de quienes aplastaron al nazismo y quienes nos legaron a estar atentos y hacer todo lo posible para que el horror de una guerra mundial nunca se repita. Y por lo tanto, a pesar de todos los desacuerdos en las relaciones internacionales, Rusia siempre ha abogado por la creación de un sistema de seguridad igual e indivisible, un sistema que es vital para toda la comunidad internacional.

En diciembre del año pasado, propusimos firmar un acuerdo sobre garantías de seguridad. Rusia llamó a Occidente a un diálogo honesto, a buscar soluciones razonables y de avenencia y a tener en cuenta los intereses de ambas partes. Pero todo fue en vano. Los países de la OTAN no querían escucharnos y esto significa que en realidad, tenían otros planes. Y lo vimos.
Sin ocultar nada, se venía preparando otra operación punitiva en Donbás y una invasión de nuestras tierras históricas, incluida Crimea. En Kiev, anunciaron la posible adquisición de armas nucleares. El bloque de la OTAN comenzó a explotar militarmente nuestros territorios adyacentes.
De este modo, *se creó sistemáticamente una amenaza absolutamente inaceptable para nosotros y directamente en nuestras fronteras*. Todo indicaba que sería inevitable un enfrentamiento con los neonazis, los partidarios de Stepán Bandera, por los que habían apostado EEUU y sus socios menores.
Repito, vimos cómo se desplegaba la infraestructura militar, cómo empezaron a trabajar cientos de asesores extranjeros y se realizaban entregas regulares de las armas más modernas de los países de la OTAN. El peligro crecía día a día. Rusia dio una respuesta preventiva a la agresión. Fue una decisión forzada, oportuna y la única correcta. La decisión del país soberano, fuerte e independiente.

EEUU, sobre todo después del colapso de la URSS, empezó a hablar de su excepcionalidad humillando así no solo al mundo entero, sino también a sus Estados satélites que deben fingir como si no se dieran cuenta de nada y tragarse todo sumisamente. Pero somos un país diferente.
*Rusia tiene un carácter diferente.* Nunca renunciaremos a nuestro amor por la Patria, a nuestra fe y valores tradicionales, a nuestras costumbres ancestrales, a nuestro respeto por todos los pueblos y culturas. En Occidente parece que han decidido abolir estos valores milenarios.
Esta degradación moral se convirtió en la base de falsificaciones cínicas de la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, de incitación a la rusofobia, glorificación a los traidores, burlas a la memoria de sus víctimas, borrando el valor de los que ganaron e hicieron posible la victoria.
Sabemos que a los veteranos estadounidenses que querían acudir al desfile en Moscú se les ha prohibido hacerlo, pero quiero que sepan que estamos orgullosos de sus hazañas, de su contribución a la victoria común.


Honramos a todos los soldados de los Ejércitos aliados —los estadounidenses, los británicos, los franceses—, a los participantes de la resistencia, a los valientes soldados y los partisanos de China. A todos los que derrotaron al nazismo y al militarismo.
¡Queridos camaradas!
Hoy las milicias de Donbás y los soldados del Ejército ruso luchan en su propia tierra, donde los justicieros de Sviatoslav y Vladímir Monomaj, los soldados de Rumiantsev y Potemkin, Suvorov y Brusilov, los héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria Nikolái Vatutin, Sidor Kovpak y Liudmila Pavlichenko lucharon hasta la muerte.
*Ahora me dirijo a nuestras Fuerzas Armadas y a las milicias de Donbás. *Están luchando por la patria, por su futuro, para que nadie olvide las lecciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, para que no haya lugar en el mundo para verdugos, represores y nazis.
Hoy inclinamos la cabeza ante la memoria de todos los que perdieron la vida durante la Gran Guerra Patria, nuestros hijos, hijas, padres, madres, abuelos, esposos, esposas, hermanos, hermanas, parientes y amigos. Inclinamos la cabeza ante la memoria de los mártires de Odesa que fueron quemados vivos en la Casa de los Sindicatos en mayo de 2014.
En memoria de los ancianos, las mujeres y los niños de Donbás, civiles que murieron por los despiadados bombardeos y los bárbaros ataques de los neonazis. Inclinamos nuestras cabezas ante nuestros compañeros de armas que han muerto como valientes en una lucha justa: por Rusia.
_Se guarda un minuto de silencio._

La muerte de cada uno de nuestros soldados y oficiales es un dolor para todos nosotros y una pérdida irreparable para sus familiares y amigos. El Estado, las regiones, las empresas y las organizaciones públicas harán todo lo posible para brindar apoyo a estas familias, para ayudarlas. Daremos un apoyo especial a los hijos de los compañeros de batalla fallecidos y heridos. El Decreto Presidencial sobre esto fue firmado hoy.

Les deseo una pronta recuperación a los soldados y oficiales heridos. Y agradezco a los médicos, paramédicos, enfermeras y personal médico de los hospitales militares por su trabajo altruista. Les agradezco por luchar cada vida, a menudo bajo fuego y en primera línea, desinteresadamente.

¡Estimados compañeros!

Ahora aquí, en la Plaza Roja, los soldados y oficiales de muchas regiones de nuestra extensa patria están codo con codo, *incluidos los que llegaron directamente de Donbás, directamente de la zona de combate.*

Recordamos cómo los enemigos de Rusia intentaron utilizar a bandas terroristas internacionales contra nosotros, intentaron sembrar la enemistad nacional y religiosa para debilitarnos y dividirnos desde dentro, pero no tuvieron éxito.

Hoy en día, nuestros combatientes de distintas nacionalidades están juntos en la batalla, cubriéndose de balas y fusiles, como si fueran hermanos.

*Y allí radica la fuerza de Rusia, la gran fuerza indestructible de nuestro pueblo multinacional unido.*

Hoy están defendiendo todo por lo que lucharon sus padres, abuelos y bisabuelos. Para ellos, el sentido de la vida más apreciado siempre ha sido el bienestar y la seguridad de la patria. Y para nosotros, sus herederos, es la lealtad a la patria el valor principal y un apoyo confiable para la independencia de Rusia.

Los que aplastaron al nazismo durante la Gran Guerra Patria nos mostraron un ejemplo de heroísmo para todos los tiempos. Fue una generación de ganadores y siempre tendremos a la vista su ejemplo.

¡Gloria a nuestras valientes Fuerzas Armadas!

¡Por Rusia! ¡Por la Victoria!


----------



## amcxxl (9 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, puede ser, pero en Perejil los mataos de la tropa española pudieron cubrir los objetivos sin bajas, y aquí estamos hablando de muchos muertos de la OTAN y dejados los cuerpos abandonados…parece cómico pero no lo es…


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A este señor le ponías un chalé? Con todo lo que ha hecho por nosotros
> 
> Un Borrell demonizado en la logia pide una dictadura en Europa
> 
> ...



Lo del ojo me parecía de risa, pero es que ya es casualidad que cada vez que planean una trapacería aparecen con un escai a la funerala.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Ahora si que Rusia está acabada. 

Rememoremos:

16 de diciembre de 1940. Roosevelt hace la siguiente declaración:

"supongamos que a un vecino se le está quemando la casa, y necesita una manguera. No le digo.."dame quince dólares y te doy mi manguera", sino "toma la manguera y ya me la devuelves cuando ya no la necesites..."

Esto lo hizo con el Imperio británico.

Casi 82 años despues, Estados Unidos vuelve a hacerlo. Saben que cada medio defensivo que presten a Ucrania, están invirtiéndolo en su propia defensa.

Con USA cediendo material sin límite..., antes se acaban los ucranianos, que no va a ser el caso, que los medios materiales yanquis.

En cierto modo tengo la sensación de que este es finalmente el enfrentamiento Rusia/Occidente que quedó aplazado al final de la segunda guerra Mundial.

Y a continuación, una cita del general Patton.

"los políticos-soldaditos de plomo en Washington nos han permitido patearle el trasero a un hijo de puta [Hitler] y al mismo tiempo nos han obligado a ayudar a que se encumbre un segundo hijo de puta [Stalin] tan malvado o más malvado que el primero…"

Quizás USA se ha dado cuenta de que hay que terminar, de una vez, el trabajo que no le dejaron hacer a Patton, esta vez quitando de enmedio al ruso mas poderoso desde Stalin, y al cual se le ha ido la pinza ya demasiado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hungría actúa de "hombre de paja" de Alemania y puede de que Francia, no se como no lo ve la Layen, si amenaza con tomar decisiones sin consenso creo que la van a botar del puesto, de paso ya podrían sacar al Borrell.




Se dice que Ursulita podría volver de la visita con algo, y mañana la cosa tiraría adelante. Ya veremos…


----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)

Pasamos de @Teuro a @wireless1980 y @Theilard de Chardin


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

la bandera ucraniana ondea en azovstal.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, ha compartido imágenes de la bandera ucraniana ondeando sobre la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, que ha sido defendida por soldados ucranianos durante los últimos 70 días y sigue siendo defendida por ellos.

Fuente: Petro Andriushchenko en Telegram

Cita de Andriushchenko: "Mariupol. Azovstal. Hoy, 9 de mayo de 2022. El 75º día de resistencia. Inquebrantable e inconquistable. Ellos [las tropas rusas] quieren tomar Mariupol, pero se llevarán una mierda.

Nos inclinamos ante todos los defensores de Mariupol. Vuestro heroísmo no tiene parangón. Tenemos una deuda con vosotros que nunca podremos pagar".

Detalles: En el vídeo que compartió Andriushchenko se escuchan implacables explosiones.

Los defensores ucranianos que permanecen en Azovstal no disponen de equipos de defensa aérea, ni de artillería o tanques. La aviación rusa está cubriendo esencialmente el territorio de Azovstal con fuego y lanzando potentes bombas sobre él.


----------



## piru (9 May 2022)

"wireless1980, post: 40551645, member: 1420"]
Haz lo que quieras, faltaría más. Si te gusta solo leer lo que quieres leer mírate en un espejo.

Lo único que se ve en esa foto es una operación estándar de manual. Se desciende del helicóptero y posición de defensa.

Nada más.
[/QUOTE]


Lo que no me gusta es leer chorradas como las que tú estas cagando. Sólo hoy ya llevas más de 30 mensajes de puro troleo.

Te vas al ignore porque no me pierdo nada interesante al hacerlo. Hay que aligerar el hilo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, ha compartido imágenes de la bandera ucraniana ondeando sobre la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, que ha sido defendida por soldados ucranianos durante los últimos 70 días y sigue siendo defendida por ellos.
> 
> ...



Ya veo, ya…lo que pasa en Mariupol…


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Estoy "jodido", solo me queda comprar más!!!!!!!!



Tu seguramente no pero los que entraron este verano al calorcito de los 60000 tienen motivos para estar asustados ...


----------



## quinciri (9 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los tienen a todos cogidos por los huevos de Pegasus.



Cogidos con el Pegasus, pero seguramente tambien "untamientos" y otras cosillas que a ninguno conviene que salgan a la luz.

Esto es una puta y permanente estafa a la ciudadania.!!


----------



## El Mercader (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se dice que Ursulita podría volver de la visita con algo, y mañana la cosa tiraría adelante. Ya veremos…



Simplemente no entiendo porqué la puta OTAN no declara la tercera guerra mundial de una puta vez. Lo están deseando, y cada día escalan un poco más y más.
Que obsesión con marear la perdiz.
Yo ya prefiero ver los Topoles cayendo e irnos a la mierda de una vez que verlo a cámara lenta...Joder, si es que parece que disfrutan con nuestro miedo y sufrimiento... ¡Coño, pues lo mismo es eso!


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Está claro que Farlopensky quería aguarles la fiesta del 9 de Mayo, pero le ha salido mal.
> Le suda la polla la vida de sus soldados, sólo le importa la campaña de imagen. Por una foto con la bandera de ucrania en la isla es capaz de cualquier cosa.



Querría un Iwo Jima el imbecil.


----------



## pemebe (9 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra:* ¿quien estará dentro que es tan importante?

El metropolitano Onufriy pide la "extracción" de los defensores de Mariupol*

Alyona Mazurenko - lunes, 9 mayo 2022, 20:52

El Metropolitano Onufriy, primado de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, hizo un llamamiento al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, para que permita llevar a cabo el procedimiento de extracción para liberar a los soldados ucranianos que defienden Mariupol y que aún mantienen asediada la planta de Azovstal.

Fuente: Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú

Cita del Metropolitano Onufriy: "Durante varias guerras, las partes enfrentadas han sabido actuar con humanidad.

Sabemos que la Federación Rusa actuó como mediadora en muchas ocasiones durante la evacuación de los combatientes cercados en Siria.

A la luz de esto, esperamos que como cristianos acepten que se lleve a cabo el procedimiento de extracción para liberar la guarnición ucraniana de Mariupol y permitan que todos los civiles, policías, guardias fronterizos y soldados que están actualmente cercados encuentren seguridad en el territorio controlado por Ucrania o en el territorio de terceros países.

Muchos países consideran un honor poder facilitar esta operación. En nombre de Cristo que ha resucitado, les pido que elijan a cualquiera de esos países [como mediador]".

Detalles: El metropolitano Onufriy pidió al presidente Putin que permita salir de Mariupol a todos los civiles y militares que lo deseen.

En su discurso, Onufriy recordó que uno de los familiares de Putin murió en el asedio de Leningrado en 1942 durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Cita de Onufriy: "Sus familiares habían conocido y sentido lo que era estar separados del resto del país, bajo un bombardeo incesante, sin comida, agua ni medicinas, cuando la muerte podía encontrarte en cualquier momento: por las poderosas armas, por el hambre o por la falta de asistencia médica.

Este es el estado en el que se encuentran actualmente los defensores y residentes de Mariupol".

Antecedentes:

El 21 de abril, Onufriy se ofreció a organizar una procesión de oración a Mariupol para que el clero pudiera garantizar la evacuación de los civiles y los heridos de los búnkeres de Azovstal.
Mariupol está asediada por las tropas rusas desde el 1 de marzo. Los soldados que defienden Mariupol se encuentran actualmente en los búnkeres de la acería Azovstal. La semana pasada, mujeres, niños y ancianos fueron evacuados de la acería. El gobierno espera evacuar a continuación a los médicos y a los heridos.
El 3 de mayo, las tropas rusas reanudaron el asalto a Azovstal poco después de que algunos civiles fueran evacuados de la acería. El 4 de mayo, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas entraron en el territorio de Azovstal, que hasta entonces habían bombardeado y bombardeado desde el exterior. Se produjeron intensos combates.
El 6 de mayo, las tropas rusas rompieron el acuerdo de alto el fuego en Mariupol y abrieron fuego contra un vehículo de evacuación que venía a recoger a los civiles de Azovstal, matando a 3 soldados ucranianos e hiriendo a otros 6.
*El 8 de mayo, el presidente ucraniano Zelenskyy declaró que seguía siendo imposible levantar el asedio de Mariupol militarmente debido a la falta de equipo militar pesado.*


----------



## Honkler (9 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Off - topic.
> Una belleza rusa.
> SLAVA RUSIA!!!!.



Guderian, gran general alemán de la 2 guerra mundial. Curioso apellido para una (tremenda) rusa


----------



## Snowball (9 May 2022)

Se acaban los juguetes 

*US "Running Low" On Javelin Missile Stockpiles After Supplying Ukraine, Warns Congressman*


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Simplemente no entiendo porqué la puta OTAN no declara la tercera guerra mundial de una puta vez. Lo están deseando, y cada día escalan un poco más y más.
> Que obsesión con marear la perdiz.
> Yo ya prefiero ver los Topoles cayendo e irnos a la mierda de una vez que verlo a cámara lenta...Joder, si es que parece que disfrutan con nuestro miedo y sufrimiento... ¡Coño, pues lo mismo es eso!



Les encantan el papeleo y los juicios, si la guerra la declara el otro les resulta más fácil robar la pasta de las indemnizaciones inventadas en caso de ganar, y en caso de perder al menos le pagan la hipoteca a sus departamentos legales con juicios inventados y leyas ad hoc. Y luego están los pics y las comisiones por escaquear a criminales de guerra, algún día sabremos toda la pasta que se movió en los juicios de Nuremberg y a donde fue a parar. No puede ser casualidad que mientras la maoría de la tropa acabó en la cárcel o ejecutada, la oficialidad libraba en un porcentaje escandaloso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

ç


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

Bombardeo ucraniano de #Donetsk , #Donbass . Murió un joven de 16 años. En el #GiornodellaVittoria . A manos de los nazis ucranianos.





#Fuegos artificiales de Donetsk en la capital de la República Popular de Donetsk #DPR #DNR #Día de la Victoria #URSS #Rusia #9May


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Te voy a pasar una articulo de Otegui, que dice del sentir del pueblo Español y que este solo vera la democracia si se desintengra.
> 
> 
> Dices tonterias tras tonterias.



Que vas a esperar del payaso del foro? Pues payasadas….


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)




----------



## qbit (9 May 2022)

Weapons Technology News | Weapons Technology | Weapons Technology News


Weapons Technology News | Weapons Technology | Weapons Technology News




weaponstechnology.news


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

#Odesa bajo el ataque #ruso


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Ese material, que por cierto, jamás se pagó, incluía cosas que fueron de gran utilidad como los camiones Studebaker 6x6, o los personal carrier, y chatarra como los Matilda. Los P39 Airacobra fueron un caso curioso, los yanquis los odiaban y no sabían que hacer con ellos pero en manos rusas tuvieron resultados estupendos. Ases como Pokrishkin estaban encantados con ellos.



Es que se comportaba muy bien en ataques a suelo y combate a baja altura y eso les iba a los sovieticos como apoyo a sus tanques y tropas.

Su peculiar tren de aterrizaje de triciclo delantero muy posiblemente también molestaría a los usanos. Incluso un modelo mas moderno como el P-51 Mustang portaba un tren clásico. La colocación del motor...

Hay muchas mas peculiaridades del Airacobra. Siempre me llamó la atención.

Bell P-39 Airacobra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Snowball (9 May 2022)

Jojo

Rep. Mike Gallagher, a Republican from Wisconsin, told Fox News the US is dangerously depleting Javelin missiles stockpiles when more hotspots could erupt across the world.



> _What's bad is the president himself seems at times to constantly want to remind everybody what we won't do and putting arbitrary limits on our assistance, I think, undermines our effort. But, the *real ugly is that we are running low in terms of our stockpiles. *
> We just *burned through seven years of Javelins* and that's not only important as we continue to try and help the Ukrainians win in Ukraine, that's important as we try to *simultaneously defend Taiwan from aggression from the Chinese Communist Party*. They are going to need access to some of these same weapons systems, and we *simply don't have the stockpiles at present in order to backfill what we've spent in Ukraine.*_


----------



## ussser (9 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para mi es la noticia del día....Una evolución del "tenemos que hacer algo con Orban" de Solana. Eliminar la Europa del consenso para pasar a una dictadura donde las opiniones de los estados miembros carezcan de valor.
> 
> Indudablemente Europa se va a a mierda.
> 
> ...



Hija de puta.


----------



## kasperle1966 (9 May 2022)

*Blasdelezos * 
*¿La victoria de la Unión Soviética contra la Alemania nazi? Otro bulo de Putin. No, no es una broma: se lo he oído decir sin pestañear a los blasdelezos ibéricos.  *

El 9 de mayo se celebra la victoria de la Unión Soviética contra la Alemania nazi. Otro bulo de Putin. Todos sabemos que la Segunda Guerra Mundial la ganaron los americanos y que los soviéticos fueron unos cobardes a los que les libró de la derrota el frío y la inmensidad de sus espacios.
No, no es una broma: se lo he oído decir sin pestañear a los _blasdelezos_ ibéricos, y sus plumíferos lo expresarán sin sonrojarse en periódicos y televisiones. Que el ochenta por ciento de la Wehrmacht pereciera en el Frente del Este y que los soldados alemanes se tomaran como un permiso el ser destinados a los campos de batalla de Italia y de Francia se debe a que eran muy frioleros. Fueron las pulmonías y la falta de ropa de abrigo, no los T–34, quienes acabaron con la máquina de guerra nazi entre 1941 y 1945. No lo olvidemos, a nosotros (incluso a los neutrales españoles) nos “liberaron” los anglosajones. Lo que hacen los rusos al celebrar su victoria es “privatizarla”, robársela a quienes de verdad derrotaron a Hitler. Para el _blasdelezo_ ibérico —estratega de café que no ha leido ni a Clausewitz, ni a Jomini, ni sabe lo que fue la doctrina Sokolovskii..., ni le importa—, apellidos como Kóniev, Rokossovskii o Zhúkov le suenan a futbolistas del Dinamo de Moscú; y Kursk, Stalingrado, Budapest o Berlín son batallas que no se habrían podido ganar sin la ayuda esencial del soldado Ryan.
Curioso personaje nuestro _blasdelezo_, patriota que brinda con versos apócrifos de los Tercios, que se envuelve en la bandera de la Cruz de Borgoña y que grita que Gibraltar es español a grito pelado. Sin embargo, este heroico vástago de la España imperial —aquella en la que sus antepasados fueron unos pobres destripaterrones—, este sublime guerrero con coche alemán y contabilidad dudosa, es el primero en desfilar, como la inevitable cabra de la Legión que lleva en el alma,
Esas guerras en las que los anglosajones meten al resto del mundo, pero en las que ellos no luchan
cada vez que los anglosajones meten al resto del mundo en una pelea que ellos pagan, pero en la que no luchan. Por algo son “nuestros” libertadores. Y allá va _blasdelezo_, a defender la noble causa de los que aún siguen mangoneando y pirateando desde Gibraltar.
Ya hemos visto al _blasdelezo_ mayor del Reino afirmar todo orgulloso que su héroe es Zelenskii, el de los millones de dólares de los _Papeles de Pandora_ en paraísos fiscales; el _gauleiter_ de Biden y jefe de uno de los regímenes más corruptos del mundo, al nivel de Níger y Malí, según la Organización para la Transparencia Internacional. ¿Recuerda alguien el Informe Especial 23/2021 del Tribunal de Cuentas de la Unión Europea sobre los desmanes financieros del régimen ucraniano? ¿Nadie guarda memoria ya de los repetidos fracasos del Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior para frenar los atracos al erario público de los gángsters de Kíev? ¿Saben los_ blasdelezos_ que Zelenskii es el testaferro de Igor Kolomoiskii, al que el 5 de marzo de 2021 el Departamento de Estado _americano_ le prohibió la entrada en el país por ladrón (estafó 5.000 millones de dólares a sus cuentacorrentistas) y que fue quien pagó la campaña electoral del arlequín del Dniéper? ¿Para qué cuentan los _blasdelezos_ con tres eurodiputados? Esta gente sólo se parece al Blas de Lezo histórico en una cosa: en que son medio hombres; su parte espiritual, su intelecto, es una despensa vacía: ¿esta gente piensa? Ladran contra las agendas mundialistas y cargan contra Putin, que es el enemigo público número uno del globalismo. Es decir, para acabar con la plutocracia global atacan al único gran poder que la desafía.
¿Sabría decir cualquier _blasdelezo_ ibérico el nombre de un poeta ucraniano? ¿Sabría colocar el mar de Azov en el mapa o nombrar más de dos ciudades rusas? Cosas de intelectuales y masonazos: basta con que alguien se asome al balcón y grite _“¡Rusia es culpable!” _para que los reflejos de perro pavloviano del _blasdelezo_ patrio se activen. El recuerdo del _Oro de Moscú_ hace bombear la negra sangre del corazón avaro de la derechona española. Entre Torquemada y Shylock, *blasdelezo pide su libra de carne rusa mientras prostituye a su patria en el burdel de la Alianza Atlántica*. ¿Cómo es posible que la carcundia nacional sea tan sanguinaria con un país con el que nunca hemos tenido un conflicto serio y en cambio oficie muy gustosa de felatriz de los anglosajones, con los que sí debemos de ajustar cuentas pendientes? ¿Será por la influencia de las hienas meapilas de Varsovia, dispuestas a trocear Ucrania una vez que Rusia haya soltado su cadáver? Pensemos un poco: ¿es Rusia quien nos obliga a traicionar a los saharauis y a entregar una baza triunfal a Marruecos? ¿Es Rusia quien arma a Rabat? ¿Es Rusia quien coloniza Gibraltar, quien impone la ideología de género y la religión del cambio climático? ¿Es Rusia la creadora de _Gayropa_?
Da igual, _blasdelezo_ sigue en sus trece: Rusia es culpable porque atacó a la inocente Ucrania. Nadie le sacará de ahí; ni los ocho años de agresiones contra la población rusa del _Donbass_, ni el rechazo público de Zelenskii a cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk, ni el plan de ataque a Donetsk y Lugansk preparado por Kiev para el uno de marzo, ni nada. Londres y Washington ordenan y _blasdelezo_ obedece. _Blasdelezo _ya pontificaba el 24 de febrero que a Putin ya no le quedan misiles ni gasolina ni víveres, que en cuatro semanas la economía rusa colapsaría y que el rublo dejaría de cotizar. ¿Ya no nos acordamos de esas profecías? ¿Y de los diez generales aniquilados por los francotiradores ucranianos? Uno de ellos, Gerásimov, ya ha sido matado dos veces. ¿Y lo de Kramatorsk? ¿Y lo de Bucha? De repente ya nadie habla de ello. ¿Por qué será? A estas alturas, y según los expertos militares de _ABC_, _El Mundo_ y demás medios defensores de la Constitución del 78, los ucranianos deberían de estar cercando Moscú, donde un Vladímir Putin, al que le han diagnosticado cáncer, párkinson y depresión, agoniza como el Borís Godunov de las tragedias rusas. Un enigma que nunca he comprendido es cómo un ejército tercermundista, mal armado, hambriento, dirigido por borrachos, es capaz de tomar por asalto el ochenta por ciento de Mariúpol (400.000 habitantes) en poco más de diez horas frente a catorce mil bien armados ucranianos. ¿Y cómo es posible que gocen de una insultante supremacía aérea frente al _Fantasma de Kíev_? ¿Y por qué han desertado la inmensa mayoría de los mercenarios occidentales que iban a Ucrania a divertirse matando rusos? ¿Y por qué las milicias del _Donbass _disponen de cantidades ingentes de armas occidentales, de esos míticos _javelins_? ¿ Se las compran al enemigo? ¿Y por qué cuando se toma una posición ucraniana se encuentran siempre verdaderos alijos de anfetaminas, en especial de Captagon, la droga del yihadista? En definitiva, si los estándares profesionales del ejército ruso están tan bajos, ¿por qué no interviene la OTAN y acaba en un par de semanas con el régimen de Putin? Para gente tan preparada y valiente como los americanos, esto es cuestión de coser y cantar. Al menos, eso es lo que piensa _blasdelezo_ en la terraza de su café, mientras deleita su espíritu con los patrióticos compases de Manolo Escobar, su Wagner.

*Blasdelezos*


----------



## pepetemete (9 May 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Massimo Mazzuco: Ucrania, la otra verdad.



Ese documental es oro puro...
Pena que la gente solo esté acostumbrada a tik toks de mierda de medio minuto


----------



## doced11 (9 May 2022)

En todas las guerras hay grupos de soldados que defienden heroicamente una posición, en Mariupol no se ha inventado nada.

Lo que no recuerdo es que en otras gestas se haya insistido tanto para que se deje salir libres a los defensores, además me parece absurdo, si no quieren luchar más con rendirse lo tienen resuelto ¿o es que temen tener que rendir cuentas por algo más que luchar con bravura?

No he leído que en el cerco del Alcázar de Toledo hubiese peticiones internacionales para que los dejasen salir libremente, ni siquiera se pidieron "corredores humanitarios" para que saliesen los civiles, todo lo contrario, se llegó a fusilar al hijo del coronel Moscardó por no aceptar la rendición.

Tampoco nadie pidió "corredores humanitarios" en Okinawa.

¿Qué tienen de especial los defensores de Azovstal, aparte de su afán en no rendirse?


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La unidad O de los spetsnaz con la hoz y el martillo.
> 
> Este grupo ha salido en casi todas las fotos y videos terribles de las bajas Ucranianas en las posiciones fortificadas que se publican por Telegram.
> 
> ...



De nuevo son ellos los protagonistas. La ya célebre unidad "O" de los spetsnaz al servicio del gran Ejército Rojo.











¿Quién la tendrá más larga? Estos o el Grupo Wagner?


----------



## mazuste (9 May 2022)

Putin, hoy:
* El pasado diciembre propusimos la firma de un tratado de garantías de seguridad. 
Rusia instó a Occidente a mantener un diálogo honesto en busca de soluciones 
significativas y de compromiso, y a tener en cuenta los intereses de cada uno. 
Todo en vano. Los países de la OTAN no quisieron hacernos caso, lo que significa 
que tenían planes totalmente diferentes. Y lo vimos.*


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las guarrerías que hace con la Rotenmeyer.



Me da a mí que no.

Ni con esa ni...


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Policía ucraniana expulsando de la plaza a un veterano de guerra en muletas.
_
Ukraine. Odessa. A policeman forces a veteran to leave the city square 

"Tell me what I fought for?"-asked the veteran.

_


----------



## HDR (9 May 2022)

Rusia está haciendo un gran trabajo en las últimas semanas con el tema de los arsenales de la OTAN. Los destroza prácticamente todos según entran en Ucrania, no llega casi nada al frente. Especialmente patético es el testimonio del Wali ese, que ya está rajando de los ucranianos, diciendo que son idiotas y que estuvo días buscando un rifle de francotirador sin encontrar ni uno...

La estrategia de Ucrania es esperar a que algún día Rusia se aburra de vencer. Hasta entonces, a mandar carne de cañón al frente.


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, puede ser, pero en Perejil los mataos de la tropa española pudieron cubrir los objetivos sin bajas, y aquí estamos hablando de muchos muertos de la OTAN y dejados los cuerpos abandonados…parece cómico pero no lo es…



El fuerte viento de levante como elemento diferenciador que diría el von Clausewitz.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

Lo de Azovstal tendría que haber acabado ya pero los rusos alargaron corredores humanitarios hasta el domingo.

Hay dos opciones;


Bombardear con lo mas potente y dejarlos sepultados.
Entrar por los pasadizos para saber que esconden o capturar lo que esconden.
Puede que entrar ya sea una opción posible por:


Los rehenes que tenían han dado información que puede ser relevante para un asalto. Un rehén al ser preguntado pocos cosas sabrá o dirá, mucho ruido, pero con 300 rehenes sabiamente preguntados pueden dar información detalla y relevante y así eliminar el ruido.
Los alimento estaban a las últimas.
Lo más importante saber si tienen luz, generadores eléctricos y combustible, con los túneles a oscuras gana quien tenga visores nocturnos y funcionan con pilas, sino tienen pilas o están agotadas entonces lo tienen claro, aparte sin luz poco puedes hacer, quedarse sin ella es no saber a donde ir.
Ni idea por cual opción irán, tampoco tengo datos, pero seguro que el tema de Azovstal se acaba esta semana.


----------



## EUROPIA (9 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

Es que el plan económico para la recuperación era ridículo en si mismo ... consistía en gastar y ya, se acabo el plan ... Trabajo en TI y ahora mismo no hay ni siquiera gente para hacer los proyectos de fondos NEXT que se tienen que ejecutar. No tienen gente en las AAPP para llevarlos y no hay gente para ejecutarlos, se estan haciendo chorradas carísimas y todos sabemos que en tres años máximo vendra el parón y los ERES. No hay plan solo más gasto que sumará más deuda y luego vendrá la crisis y la prima de riesgo. Son unos inutiles por gobiernan contra el sentido común.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se dice que Ursulita podría volver de la visita con algo, y mañana la cosa tiraría adelante. Ya veremos…




_"Hicimos algunos progresos, podríamos decir que dimos un pequeño paso adelante", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, después de la conclusión de las conversaciones con la presidenta de la Comisión de la UE, Ursula von der Leyen, sobre la eliminación gradual del petróleo ruso_


_@Alvin Red _


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Eso significa referéndums en cada país, vamos eso creo, ya que cambia una de las normas fundamentales en la unión.


----------



## pepinox (9 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Batallón Azov: Nuestras fuerzas atrapadas dentro del complejo Azovstal no tienen suficientes reservas de agua potable y alimentos.



Parece que los aguerridos Nazis del Batallón Azov faltaron a clase el día en que se daba la lección de poner sitio al enemigo para forzar su rendición por falta de alimentos y agua.

Si quieren que la guerra se parezca a una partida del Call of Duty, tengo malas noticias para ellos.


----------



## coscorron (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Estas son mi normas y cuando no le sirven a mis amos las cambio ... La unanimidad tenía un claro sentido y es el de obligar a negociar siempre para compensar al perdedor por unas normas y ahora pues eso que un país se niega a suicidarse economicamente pues nada se le obliga y adelante ... Su peor problema es que piensa que si la UE deja de comprar petroleo ruso la situación de Ucrania cambiará y no es así, cambiará nuestra situación, bueno en realidad, la nuestra, la de ellas seguirá como siempre. Hasta ahora los rusos han resistido todas las sanciones y esta claro que al final serán ellos los que no nos venderán petroleo ni gas en cuanto tengan mercado alternativos.


----------



## pepetemete (9 May 2022)

La UE es el único fuerte que le queda a USA para tener cierta relevancia y presiona a Rusia y evitar que la balanza se desequilibre hacia el este.
USA vería con buenos ojos una guerra nuclear en Europa si eso debilita o hace desaparecer a Rusia, y de hecho, es lo que esta forzando.
O los militares europeos se deshacen de la influencia yankee o estamos jodidos.


----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Alimañas así merecen estar abiertas a su Kasrma.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _"Hicimos algunos progresos, podríamos decir que dimos un pequeño paso adelante", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, después de la conclusión de las conversaciones con la presidenta de la Comisión de la UE, Ursula von der Leyen, sobre la eliminación gradual del petróleo ruso_
> 
> 
> _@Alvin Red _



Eso es leguaje diplomático, traducido, no han llegado a acuerdo alguno


----------



## Red Star (9 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Rusia no ha intentado nada más que invadir otro país.
> Todo lo demás es un invent por tu parte y tengo claro cuando alguien suelta invents como tu.
> 
> Europa simplemente ha reaccionado ante un país que ha decidido invadir otro a dos pasos de sus fronteras, lo cual es lógico y normal.
> ...



Te mando a la nevera con tus amiguitos follaotans.

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## MiguelLacano (9 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Blasdelezos *
> *¿La victoria de la Unión Soviética contra la Alemania nazi? Otro bulo de Putin. No, no es una broma: se lo he oído decir sin pestañear a los blasdelezos ibéricos.  *
> 
> El 9 de mayo se celebra la victoria de la Unión Soviética contra la Alemania nazi. Otro bulo de Putin. Todos sabemos que la Segunda Guerra Mundial la ganaron los americanos y que los soviéticos fueron unos cobardes a los que les libró de la derrota el frío y la inmensidad de sus espacios.
> ...



Cuanto hijo de puta, traidor y retorcido, hay en esta piel de toro. Mejor hablaba de su putísima madre antes de tomar en vano el nombre del más insigne y valiente marino militar de España. Con esta escoria de antropomorfos no me extraña que pase lo que pasa en este puto país.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>





Que se puede esperar de esta NAZI?


*Alarma en Europa: La jefa de la UE pide que se elimine el Código de Nuremberg y sus Derechos*

*Ursula Van Der Leyen, máxima mandataria de la Comisión de la Unión Europea, pediría eliminar el Código de Ética Médica de Nuremberg (se implantó para que no se repitieran los atroces abusos con experimentos en personas, cometidos por nazis y japoneses durante la II Guerra Mundial) para obligar a vacunar a ciudadanos contra la Covid-19.*






Si se lleva a cabo la afirmación sería un enorme y fatídico paso atrás en los derechos de los ciudadanos de la *Unión Europea*, e incluso de fuera de ella. Marcaría un histórico y triste precedente pues ese código con principios de *Derechos Humanos* rigen desde la segunda guerra mundial… Esto viene a dilación por las palabras de _*Ursula Van Der Leyen, *_máxima mandataria de la *Comisión de la Unión Europea,* en una entrevista a la BBC del Reino Unido. La política alemana ha afirmado en ese medio que está a favor de eliminar el ‘antiguo’ _Código de ética médica de Nuremberg_ *y* *obligar a las personas a vacunarse contra la Covid-19.*






La protección del individuo jamás volvería ser la misma, *porque atención,* este Código recoge una serie de principios que rigen por ejemplo, *la experimentación con seres humanos,* que resultó de las deliberaciones de los* Juicios de Núremberg*, al final de la *Segunda Guerra Mundial*. Específicamente, el Código responde a las deliberaciones y argumentos por las que *fueron enjuiciados y condenados a la jerarquía nazi* *y sus médicos,* por el tratamiento inhumano que dieron a los prisioneros de los campos de concentración, como por ejemplo, los terroríficos experimentos médicos del _Dr. Josef Mengele, el «Ángel de la Muerte»._










Alarma en Europa: La jefa de la UE pide que se elimine el Código de Nuremberg y sus Derechos - Las Repúblicas


Si se lleva a cabo la afirmación sería un enorme y fatídico paso atrás en los derechos de los ciudadanos de la Unión Europea, e incluso de fuera de ella. Marcaría un histórico y triste precedente pues…




www.lasrepublicas.com






*Impresionante el energúmeno.*


----------



## INE (9 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> ¡AVISO IMPORTANTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suiza en este conflicto se ha bajado las bragas hasta los tobillos. Lamentabilísimo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Fotos varias

Ojo al detalle de la última en donde guarda la munición...


----------



## Bocanegra (9 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para mi es la noticia del día....Una evolución del "tenemos que hacer algo con Orban" de Solana. Eliminar la Europa del consenso para pasar a una dictadura donde las opiniones de los estados miembros carezcan de valor.
> 
> Indudablemente Europa se va a a mierda.
> 
> ...



totalmente la noticia del día, brutal el discurso pidiendo dinamitar uno de los pilares de la UE

viajó esta tarde a Hungría para "hacer algo con Orbán" 

dep UE


----------



## Mabuse (9 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> En todas las guerras hay grupos de soldados que defienden heroicamente una posición, en Mariupol no se ha inventado nada.
> 
> Lo que no recuerdo es que en otras gestas se haya insistido tanto para que se deje salir libres a los defensores, además me parece absurdo, si no quieren luchar más con rendirse lo tienen resuelto ¿o es que temen tener que rendir cuentas por algo más que luchar con bravura?
> 
> ...



Parece que al ser la mayoría extranjeros, posiblemente Erasmus, sus padres están preocupados por ellos. Y al parecer esos padres son todos capitostes de servicios secretos, bancos y farmacéuticas. Gente muy influyente.


----------



## kasperle1966 (9 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cuanto hijo de puta, traidor y retorcido, hay en esta piel de toro. Mejor hablaba de su putísima madre antes de tomar en vano el nombre del más insigne y valiente marino militar de España. Con esta escoria de antropomorfos no me extraña que pase lo que me pasa en este puto país.



¿Ha leído usted el artículo completo? ¿Lo ha entendido? 
Pues eso...


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 May 2022)

Beirut




Alemania




Roma




Israel


----------



## pirivi-parava (9 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Anda, que buena idea, y aún hay otra mejor
"Hacemos lo que me salga a mi del chichi... y es mucho más rápido"


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Centro comercial de Odessa. 

Me recuerda al de Kiev. Otro aparcamiento- almacén del ejército ukro? Había otro L&M?


----------



## Snowball (9 May 2022)

INE dijo:


> Suiza en este conflicto se ha bajado las bragas hasta los tobillos. Lamentabilísimo.



Al menos no están enviando armas ni municiones

Y en el cantón de zug( el.paraiso fiscal por excelencia) no han encontrado "evidencias" para confiscar activos rusos...

Y sabéis donde se cambian los euros por rublos bajo cuerda para comprar energía Rusa??


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 May 2022)

Día de la Victoria.






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arraki (9 May 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 May 2022)

"El investigador de Bellingcat, Christo Grozev, dice que Rusia tiene suficientes banderas para durar hasta el domingo, después de lo cual colapsarán".


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Otro hotel para mercenarios cerca de Odessa.

Aquí estaría la tropa. En el de ayer, con "encanto" y en primera línea de playa, los mandos.


----------



## El-Mano (9 May 2022)

Por complementar y/o usar otra fuente:

Kiev, con la participación de asesores estadounidenses y británicos, planeó apoderarse de la isla de Zmeiny en el Mar Negro.

Los planes fueron frustrados, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

En la noche del 8 de mayo, la APU intentó desembarcar tropas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa destruyeron tres barcos blindados ucranianos del proyecto 58181 "Centaur" con militares de la Armada de Ucrania.

Cuatro aviones ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire, incluidos tres Su-24 y un Su-27.

29 UAV ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire, incluidos 8 aviones de ataque Bayraktar T,B-2. Cuatro de ellos esta tarde.

Tres helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos con tropas a bordo fueron destruidos. Además de otro helicóptero Mi-24.

Durante el desembarco y los intentos de consolidación en la isla, más de 50 saboteadores ucranianos fueron destruidos en el mar y en la costa. 24 cuerpos de militares muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania permanecieron en la costa de la isla de Zmeiny.


t.me/sputnik/3549


----------



## subaru (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los países fronterizos con Rusia, en la inmensa mayoría les tienen asco o están constantemente bajo la amenaza de un ataque ruso, preguntad en Finlandia, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Ucrania o Georgia que opinan sobre Rusia.
> 
> Es lo que tiene que en vez de intentar mantener tu influencia en los países vecinos a base de prosperidad económica y comercio lo intentas hacer a base de amenazar con invasiones o intentando desestabilizar dichos países.



Jeje pues lo mismo que lleva haciendo Estados Unidos con los países de su entorno durante los últimos 50 años. Y esos son los buenos...


----------



## delhierro (9 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por complementar y/o usar otra fuente:
> 
> Kiev, con la participación de asesores estadounidenses y británicos, planeó apoderarse de la isla de Zmeiny en el Mar Negro.
> 
> ...



Perfecto. Les falta documentacióin grafica. Las batalla no solo se ganan , luego se explotan. 

Ya esta claro que la guerra va para largo, a ver si van puliendo ciertas cosas. Si puedne dejar al gobierno de Kiev como mentiroso, eso mejora la moral propia y jode al enemigo, coño que es de 1º como lo de los puentes. A veces no se entienden muchas cosas de esta "operación especial". Y el torpe tratamiendo de la información por parte de Rusia es una de ellas.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Puto envidioso----132.768 me avalan..y tu desde el 2008 42.000.......jodete mamarracho



Tu matemáticas las justas verdad?


----------



## vettonio (9 May 2022)

Cada vez mas gente se van dando cuenta de que los dirigentes de la izquierda, no lo eran.

Habrá que reconstruirla, corriendo a gorrazos a los farsantes. 

Si Petra y Gerd levantaran la cabeza...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 May 2022)

Parece que han lazado un pepinazo en Odesa.


----------



## Malevich (9 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cuanto hijo de puta, traidor y retorcido, hay en esta piel de toro. Mejor hablaba de su putísima madre antes de tomar en vano el nombre del más insigne y valiente marino militar de España. Con esta escoria de antropomorfos no me extraña que pase lo que pasa en este puto país.



Yo creo que es irónico y lo hace para ridiculizar a los voxteros, la ridícula derechita anglo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Qué tanque es este?
> 
> hacer click video



No es un tanque, es un obús autopropulsado.

Más info en Obús autopropulsado Koalitsiya-SV - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Marchamaliano (9 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Anda, que buena idea, y aún hay otra mejor
> "Hacemos lo que me salga a mi del chichi... y es mucho más rápido"



Lo que le salga de la polla de sus amos satánicos para ser exactos. Ella sólo es una concubina de demonios.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (9 May 2022)

Odessa esta noche


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

Recordando el 9 mayo del 2014, Turchinov mandando a las tropas ukropitecas al donbass contra su propia gente jusot antes de empezar la guerra. Hijos de puta
https://"t".me/vicktop55/3801


----------



## Peineto (9 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Anda, que buena idea, y aún hay otra mejor
> "Hacemos lo que me salga a mi del chichi... y es mucho más rápido"




Nadie se pregunta quien o quienes han metido a esta tía en ese cargo, saltándose a la torera la famosa e inexistente democracia, que enarbolan como capote torero, frente al mundo, mientras critican aún al inexistente Presidium Supremo de la URSS por antidemocrático y dictatorial. 
Esta delincuente la han metido pata arruinar y matar de miseria, hambre y de asco a Europa occidental, cosa que hará ante la impotencia y silencio de los corderos. Creían que iban a morir de una terrible flandemia, y están muriendo y quedando enfermos de por vida por la cacuna. Los sobrevivientes ya saben la muerte que les espera. 

El sueño de la razón produce monstruos. Aquí están.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Otro hotel para mercenarios cerca de Odessa.
> 
> Aquí estaría la tropa. En el de ayer, con "encanto" y en primera línea de playa, los mandos.



En que hotel estaban las nenazas de israhell alojados? Es por saberlo, si estaban ahi saco el champan para reirme de estos hijos de la gran puta por tema siria y ahora ucrania


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Sigo apostando y fuerte con Medvedev, se le ha subestimado mucho y ya estuvo en el cargo e interviniendo en Georgia para parar al "come corbatas".



Medvedev no pinta nada hombre, la gente se rie de el aqui en Rusia.
Si no fuera amigo intimo de Putin, estaría cuidando osos en Kamchatka


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Los tecnócratas son un CANCER, lo que se necesita es un político que aspire a ser estadista.



Claro, y por eso hablas de Medvedev antes no?
Un estadista enorme


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

*Borrell defiende el envío de armas a Ucrania: "Ya que los muertos los van a poner ellos, al menos ayudémosles"*
El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para la Política Exterior y de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, realizó este lunes una defensa cerrada de la actuación de los países europeos con Ucrania y, en concreto, con el envío de armas.

"No entiendo a los que dicen que no debemos armar Ucrania porque eso va a prolongar la guerra. Desde luego la resistencia de Ucrania va a prolongar la guerra, pero qué pretenden, que Ucrania se rinda, que se entregue, que Rusia haga con ella lo que quiera", se preguntó durante su participación por vídeo en el acto conmemorativo del LXXII Aniversario de la Declaración Schuman que, con motivo del Día de Europa, se celebró en el Senado.

"Si eso no es lo que queremos", continuó, se debe decir que "Ucrania está también defendiendo un sistema de libertades, que es el nuestro, es su guerra, es la nuestra y también nos defiende a nosotros".

Por ello, pidió ser "coherentes" y, "ya que no vamos a intervenir y que no vamos a enviar tropas, que los muertos los van a poner ellos, los están poniendo ellos, al menos ayudémosles con medios materiales y eso es lo que estamos haciendo".


----------



## Seronoser (9 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Centro comercial de Odessa.
> 
> Me recuerda al de Kiev. Otro aparcamiento- almacén del ejército ukro? Había otro L&M?



Efectivamente, creo recordar que hay un Leroy Merlin en ese centro comercial, y además eran de los que más vendía en Ucrania, al menos hace años, cuando tenía los datos. Ahora lo desconozco.


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

Este fin de semana participé poco en el foro (tengo vida social más allá de burbuja....).
No obstante, sacando tiempo de aquí y allá, sí leí con interés TODAS las aportaciones. Incluso los trolles y CMs aportan información, aunque sea solo por el rastro que dejan (presencias/ausencias, reiteración de tal o cual toma, desvíos de atención.). Aunque puede ser cansino, todo aporta algo al entendimiento e inteligencia colectiva que hacemos.

Lo más interesante (a mi personal juicio) que saqué, fue a partir de una serie de comentarios de ilustres foreros, junto con la pista que otro forero en mención de la Doctrina Gerasimov.
El General Gerasimov es el Jefe de Estado Mayor de Rusia (el "jefe" técnico del ejército propiamente dicho).
Dicha Doctrina es la base científica analítica sobre la que descansa la actual y vigente Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional de la Federación Rusa, firmada por Putin el 3 de julio de 2021.

El primer post que me puso la neurona activa es una genialidad de @clapham5 (quien si no...). Y como toda genialidad, _si non e vero, e ben trovato_.



clapham5 dijo:


> Que fue primero ? El huevo o la gallina
> El clapham sospecha que tal vez la invasion de Ucrania sea la CONSECUENCIA y no la CAUSA del conflicto con Occidente
> Hasta ahora los esfericolas daban por sentado que Occidente sanciono a Rusia porque Rusia invadio a Ucrania . Y si fuera al revez ? Y si la cosa fuera que Rusia queria desdolarizarse , pero sabia que si lo hacia seria sancionada , asi que forzo la sanciones
> La salvacion de Rusia pasa por la desdolarizacion .
> ...



Plantea @clapham5, el viernes a las 6:50 pm, que la VERDADERA guerra es económico/monetaria, y el frente bélico en sí es solo un pretexto o continuación secundaria necesaria (pero no suficiente)

En esa línea, pero desde un enfoque radicalmente distinto, @Magick el sábado a las 9:40 am, planteaba que la forma de hacer la guerra rusa en Ucrania realmente está suponiendo un fortísimo desgaste económico a "occidente", y que tal vez el prisma de visión que debiéramos tener es justo el contrario:
Sí, hay un "grande y poderoso" y un "pequeño pero muy hábil", pero esos dos personajes arquetípicos no serían los que los medios y la política nos quieren vender (GRAN Rusia vs. pequeña Ucrania), sino justamente lo contrario (GRAN OTAN vs. pequeña Rusia). El pequeño y limitado contingente ruso junto a las milicias republicanas serían "los muyaidines" de este conflicto.



Magick dijo:


> A riesgo de dar *demasiado* crédito a Rusia, creo que vale la pena considerar que pueden querer mantenerse a este ritmo. Puede que sea el Afganistán de Occidente. ¿Quién está gastando más dinero y agotando más arsenales? ¿De quién son las economías que se están acelerando cada día más? No Rusia



Y en esas estaba, con esas dos brillantes ideas, pero sin hilar la aguja, cuando un tercer forero, @Bulldozerbass, el mismo sábado, a las 4:38 pm, mencionó la existencia de eso de la Doctrina Gerasimov.

Él cita un artículo concreto, y lo interpreta, lícitamente, a su manera.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Estaba comentando en otro hilo que qué se crée que va a pasar el 9 de Mayo etc. El caso es que me he cruzado con un pdf de la llamada Doctrina Gerasimov sobre la guerra híbrida, en el que viene un interesante gráfico. Y lo que creo es que aunque la doctrina Gerasimov no ha sido jamaás oficializada, estamos asistiendo a su ¨fracaso¨ al encontrarnos en el pico y no haberse resuelto.
> 
> Si esto es así y el Kremlin ha llegado a esa conclusión, una de dos, o como dice delhiero reculan y se conforman con una frontera en el Donbass, lo que significa perder la apuesta tan alta que habían hecho, o se escala a un conflicto mucho mayor. De hecho Stoltemberg ha dicho ayer u hoy que no quiere jaleo aunque la OTAN apoya a Ucrania. Dios quiera que no pase nada pero me parece que estamos en un momento peror que el de la crisis de los misiles cubanos.
> 
> ...



Hice mi propia búsqueda, y encontré dos artículos muy similares, que detallan y analizan algo más eso de la Doctrina Gerasimov:




__





La doctrina Gerasimov: segunda entrega


En su reciente discurso ante la Academia de Ciencias Militares, el Jefe del Estado Mayor General ruso, Valeri Gerasimov, desarrolla las ideas ya explicadas en su conocido discurso de 2013, a la luz de experiencias recientes como el conflicto de Ucrania y la intervención rusa en Siria. A...




www.seguridadinternacional.es












CONFLICTOS HÍBRIDOS Y LA DOCTRINA GERASIMOV






saeeg.org





Dicha doctrina consiste en la introducción y sistematización en el ideario militar ruso (y de seguridad del Estado), del concepto de "guerra híbrida", y la concreta y particular manera en que los rusos la han entendido.
Frente a a visión occidental de considerar la "guerra híbrida" como una mezcla de guerra convencional y guerra irregular (pero todo bélico), el concepto "gerasimoviano" es distinto, y considera la "guerra híbrida" rusa como una forma de hacer un conflicto desde lo socio-político-económico, con apoyo militar (en potencia o en acto, según sea el caso y la necesidad).

En cita literal de uno de los artículos, el contendiente de una guerra híbrida "_persigue un objetivo político o estratégico subrayando [...] que *se aplican cuatro veces más medidas no militares que militares*_".

Asimismo, y respecto de la participación de lo militar (fuerzas armadas) en una guerra (que es o debe se siempre "híbrida"), " _Las Fuerzas Armadas son eficaces si son capaces de cumplir sus misiones con *el menor uso posible del componente militar*"._

Los resultados en este tipo de conflicto buscan provocar en el enemigo _"*caos completo*, de crisis política interna y de *colapso económico*"._

Es importante tener en cuenta lo que piensan y las directrices que siguen los que mandan en este conflicto, para logar entender y prever ciertas medidas que se toman.
En base a la existencia, y obvia implementación en esta guerra *en *Ucrania (y no "de", que esto es como el Covid, y no tiene nada que ver morirse "con" Covid que morirse "de" Covid), creo que los foreros @clapham5 y @Magick tenían bastante razón en su enfoque económico del "conflicto principal" (conflicto económico Rusia vs Occidente), y que el teatro de operaciones en Ucrania, si bien se justifica por si mismo sobradamente, es algo relativamente secundario.

Nota: Todos los comentaristas y analistas, incluso los bastante pro-Otánicos, reconocen que en lo económico a Rusia no le esta yendo mal, incluso quizás hasta bien o muy bien (sobre todo, si se compara con como nos está yendo a "nosotros").
Así que sí, si este conflicto es "económico" (que lo es), RUSIA VA GANANDO, y de bastante.


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Este fin de semana participé poco en e foro (tengo vida social más allá de burbuja....).
> No obstante, sacando tiempo de aquí y allá, sí leí con interés TODAS las aportaciones. Incluso los trolles y CMs aportan información, aunque sea solo por el rastro que dejan (presencias/ausencias, reiteración de tal o cual toma, desvíos de atención.). Aunque puede ser cansino, todo aporta algo al entendimiento e inteligencia colectiva que hacemos.
> 
> Lo más interesante (a mi personal juicio) que saqué, fue a partir de una serie de comentarios de ilustres foreros, junto con la pista que otro forro mención de la Doctrina Gerasimov.
> ...



Joder como te curras los post eres un crak


----------



## crocodile (9 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Que se puede esperar de esta NAZI?
> 
> 
> *Alarma en Europa: La jefa de la UE pide que se elimine el Código de Nuremberg y sus Derechos*
> ...



Esta bruja es nieta de un puto nazi y por eso odia a los rusos, no les perdona que los derrotaran, es una descendiente del tercer reich.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Vaya chiste más malo ;D


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No es un tanque, es un obús autopropulsado.
> 
> Más info en Obús autopropulsado Koalitsiya-SV - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Me autocito, tiene toda la razón el compañero *Epicii *, es un obus autopropulsado Msta S.









2S19 Msta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)

Anda y vete a la puta mierda payaso.....


----------



## Remequilox (9 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder como te curras los post eres un crak



Ya digo que os leo a todos. Incluido tú (que a veces eres pesadito con las reiteraciones.....).


----------



## rejon (9 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (9 May 2022)

*Off-topic fotografico*

No todo son osos en Rusia, también hay lobos, como los Spetsnaz o el grupo Wagner, los lobos.





Не тронь!
Влад Соколовский

Paco-anécdota

Los rumanos tienen por costumbre coger lobeznos porque son muy divertido, pero cuando se hacen grandes los sueltan en al bosque. Están medio domesticados, pero son salvajes.

Una vez estando en una fonda perdida por Tarragona su dueña tenia uno, probablemente de rumanos que lo habían dejado suelto, hay bastantes rumanos ahí, estábamos paseando para ir a alimentar a los caballos que tenia y antes de llegar para no asustar a los caballos, me dijo - te atreves a quedártelo, iba con un cacho de correa - lo mire y le dije que si - cuando nos quedamos solos, volviéndolo a mirar, le comente al lobo; espero que nos comportemos bien, no se si me entendió pero yo no tenia miedo del bicho ese y el me respeto.


----------



## otroyomismo (9 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




La primera vez que veo un Vintorez entre tantas fotos de este follon.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

John Deere sin duda alguna va a ser uno de los grandes ganadores de esta guerra sin proponerselo


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 May 2022)

Están tirando fuerte.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Día de la Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el grupo de los civiles, echo de menos nazis politatuados, wallys y demás.


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

El peinado es tan pintoresco como la traducción.
¿Quién la ha hecho, rejon?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*El efecto de las sanciones internacionales está empezando a notarse en la industria armamentística rusa*, que tiene dificultades para sustituir los misiles guiados utilizados por los militares rusos en Ucrania debido al embargo de componentes electrónicos contra Rusia, según ha dicho un alto funcionario del Pentágono. Rusia ha lanzado tantos misiles a Ucrania que "*se están quedando sin armas de precisión y les está costando mucho reemplazarlas*", ha dicho a los periodistas el alto funcionario, que ha pedido el anonimato. 



Fuente: rtve


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Este fin de semana participé poco en el foro (tengo vida social más allá de burbuja....).
> No obstante, sacando tiempo de aquí y allá, sí leí con interés TODAS las aportaciones. Incluso los trolles y CMs aportan información, aunque sea solo por el rastro que dejan (presencias/ausencias, reiteración de tal o cual toma, desvíos de atención.). Aunque puede ser cansino, todo aporta algo al entendimiento e inteligencia colectiva que hacemos.
> 
> Lo más interesante (a mi personal juicio) que saqué, fue a partir de una serie de comentarios de ilustres foreros, junto con la pista que otro forero en mención de la Doctrina Gerasimov.
> ...



De verdad que necesitabas a estas alturas una confirmación de que esto no va de Ucrania sino del final del Dolar como divisa internacional?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

No hay ni una sola razón que se me ocurra en pleno 2022 para defender desde España (y en español) que los nazis fueron vencidos en exclusiva o de forma determinante por la anglosfera y su placa de hegemonia continental.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> En que hotel estaban las nenazas de israhell alojados? Es por saberlo, si estaban ahi saco el champan para reirme de estos hijos de la gran puta por tema siria y ahora ucrania



Espere que busco el teléfono en tripadvisor y les pregunto en perfecto ukro.


----------



## JAGGER (10 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Recordando el 9 mayo del 2014, Turchinov mandando a las tropas ukropitecas al donbass contra su propia gente jusot antes de empezar la guerra. Hijos de puta
> https://"t".me/vicktop55/3801



Tu propia gente no es separatista a sueldo de Moscú


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están tirando fuerte.




En el 0:25, ¿no se ven los fogonazos de una subestación eléctrica o algo así?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

77 años después, Europa luchando en su conjunto contra el fascismo que amenaza la paz europea y contra el nuevo Hitler.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

¿ a Borrel le han hecho un ritual de humillación Franc-Masón?


Cada dia que pasa todo se pone mas extraño




www.burbuja.info







Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa todo se pone mas extraño



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

BORREL 
EL ESTADO DE LA UE 


*" TENGO QUE DECIR ESTAS COSAS ... SI NO ME CASCAN " *

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

LOS OJOS NEGROS | MORADO DE BORREL | LA TEORIA DE LOS RITOS DEL BLACK EYE CLUB

O LOS SINTOMAS DE HABER RECIBIDO UN

* " PARASITO VRILL" O DRONE *










LA FOTO EN SI ES REAL ESTA EN LAS GALERIA DE ARTE Y TODO

*DALI*

* CON UN DRON PARASITO VRILL*

ALLEGEDLY











SALVADOR DALI - FORMIDABLE MAG - Art


Salvador Dalí comes home to Madrid's Contemporary Art Museum Reina Sofia with the biggest retrospective ever on the divine artist.




www.formidablemag.com











de @ LetalFantasy,








ETERNA - ¿PODRÁN LOS PARÁSITOS VERIFICAR EL ARN DEL CÓDIGO DE CREACIÓN DE DIOS?







www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

La ocupación implosiona. Los ucras están arrasando las posiciones rusas y de las milicias seccesionistas en los alrededores de Jarkov. Abrumados por las bajas catastróficas en cualquier momento puede haber una implosión generalizada.


----------



## kasperle1966 (10 May 2022)

*Aportes y Costos  *
Este no es mi titular, es el título del principal capítulo final del clásico trabajo de historia de la Gran Guerra Patria de Glantz y House: Cuando los titanes chocaron: cómo el Ejército Rojo detuvo a Hitler . Este es el libro de dos honorables oficiales y académicos del ejército de los EE. UU. Tiene tal poder , que continúa (desde su primera edición en 1995) sirviendo como agua bendita vertida en baldes sobre el demonio del "revisionismo" occidental y reescribiendo la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial Aquí está la versión muy similar de Larry Johnson sobre el Día de la Victoria.



> _Rusia todavía está celebrando su victoria sobre la Alemania nazi. 9 de mayo es el día que los alemanes se rindieron a los aliados con los rusos en el mesa. ¿Por qué supones que esto sigue siendo un evento sagrado en Rusia? mientras que la gran mayoría de los estadounidenses ignoran el fin de la Alemania nazi como algo digno de conmemorar? La respuesta está en la historia. Si le preguntas a un estadounidense educado que tiene alguna comprensión de la historia sobre las batallas más sangrientas que han tenido las tropas estadounidenses lucharon, los tres primeros son la Batalla de Gettysburg (es decir, el American Guerra Civil), la Batalla de las Ardenas e Iwo Jima. Pero creo que el 99% de ese lote no sé cuántos realmente murieron en la batalla. creo que usted se sorprenderá por el número de víctimas mortales:_
> 
> _Batalla de Gettysburg: 3155 miembros de la Unión y 3903 confederados muertos en acción._
> _Batalla de las Ardenas: 19.276 muertos._
> ...



Larry luego entra justificadamente en las comparaciones. Y, sin embargo, Vladimir Putin, quien, como todos sabemos, está a punto de sucumbir al cáncer, el Parkinson, la demencia, el VIH, el COVID-19 y cualquier otra enfermedad que exista, según la basura humana, también conocida como Western HSH journos, en su discurso a Parader una nación en la Plaza Roja ayer dijo:



> _Mientras tanto, Occidente parece dispuesto a cancelar estos valores milenarios. Tal degradación moral subyace a las cínicas falsificaciones de la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, escalando la rusofobia, elogiando a los traidores, burlándose de la memoria de sus víctimas y tachando el coraje de aquellos que ganaron la Victoria a través del sufrimiento. Somos conscientes de que a los veteranos estadounidenses que querían asistir al desfile en Moscú se les prohibió hacerlo. Pero quiero que sepan: Estamos orgullosos de sus obras y de su contribución a nuestra Victoria común. Honramos a todos los soldados de los ejércitos aliados: los estadounidenses, los ingleses, los franceses, los combatientes de la Resistencia, los valientes soldados y los partisanos en China, todos aquellos que derrotaron al nazismo y al militarismo._



Bueno, lástima que las élites occidentales no tienen un concepto de clase y honor. Pero, de nuevo, los malos perdedores que conocen el precio de todo y el valor de nada son todos así.
Este es el embajador ruso en Polonia, Sergei Andreev, durante la colocación de la ofrenda floral en el cementerio del Ejército Rojo en Varsovia.



Los manifestantes lo rociaron con pintura roja. es como Fox informó sobre eso . Lea los comentarios debajo de eso. Eso explica por qué Rusia ya no habla con Occidente. Pero eso no es lo notable de todo este asunto. No. Es el hecho de que el Ministro de Asuntos Internos de Polonia (Ministro del Interior) --en Europa estos son ministros de policía y seguridad interna-- Mariusz Kaminski en realidad justificó este ataque.
_



“La reunión de los opositores a la agresión rusa contra Ucrania, donde el crimen de genocidio tiene lugar todos los días, fue legal”, agregó el ministro del Interior, Mariusz Kaminski. “Las emociones de las mujeres ucranianas que participan en la manifestación, cuyos maridos luchan valientemente en defensa de su patria, son comprensibles”.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Bien, qué puedo decir. Simplemente repita lo que dije anteriormente: no saben qué clase es.
En noticias relacionadas, Dmitri Rogozin puso a este chico Elon Musk en su lugar cuando respondió a su jactancia sobre los satélites Space X que se usan contra Rusia y las "ideas" de Musk sobre el nazismo. Como escribió Rogozin en su TG:



> _“Un multimillonario nativo de Sudáfrica, cuya familia hizo su capital durante los años del apartheid, quiere explicarme, hijo de un soldado de primera línea, ciudadano de un país que perdió 27 millones de muertos solo durante la guerra contra el Nazis, el significado de la palabra NAZISMO”_



Como dije: no se puede comprar la clase y el honor, no lo venden en las escuelas de la Ivy League ni en Wall Street. O lo tienes o no lo tienes, las élites occidentales no lo tienen.
En otras noticias, sin embargo, como siempre, los HSH occidentales recibieron un gran pastel de mierda en sus caras, nuevamente, dado que, como era de esperar, Putin no anunció ninguna "movilización" (no es absolutamente necesario), todo el mundo parece estar en buen espíritu y salud y, por supuesto, además de perder Popasnaya por completo, VSU se escapó y abandonó Lisichansk y Rusia organizó un baño de sangre para VSU en la isla Zmeinnyi. Para demostrar lo que son los HSH de EE. UU. de alcantarillado, aquí hay un fragmento del 8 de mayo:



> _El contingente habitual de las fuerzas de Rosvgardia estará ausente, informó Forbes, ya que muchos están luchando en Ucrania. El número de vehículos de combate de infantería rusos, o Kurganets-25, que participan en el desfile se ha reducido en un 50%, dijo el medio de comunicación. Se exhibirán menos tanques, según The Moscow Times, probablemente porque Ucrania ha destruido cientos de ellos._



Bueno, evidentemente los cretinos de Forbes extrañaron a Rosgvardia marchando en el desfile. Pero, de nuevo, ¿qué esperas de las formas de vida inferiores?

*

Reminiscence of the Future...*


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> No entiendo a estas alturas cómo siguen juntando y poniendo lo tan fácil.




Lo que pasa es que ese puesto estaba fuera del alcance de la artillería pero el avance de los últimos días lo ha metido dentro del rango de alcance de los obuses de 122 mm.


----------



## Teuro (10 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Debido al elevado volumen de soldados rusos salvando gatitos me veo en la obligación de hacer un volumen aparte dentro del propio hilo.
> 
> El interesado en los calendarios de los spetsnaz con gatitos no se como se puede adquirir pero le he enviado un correo a mi contacto en la embajada soviética a ver si me contesta.



No se yo, vete a saber sus costumbres y lo que van a hacer con los gatitos ...


----------



## Castellano (10 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Día de la Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes lo que querían hacer los nazis con vosotros los polacos no?

La mayoría habríais sido exterminados.
Solo una minoría habría quedado viva para trabajar como esclavos de los colonos germanos.
Algunos bebés, y niños pequeños se habrían entregado a familias alemanas para ser germanizados.

Básicamente, se resume en el exterminio del pueblo polaco, mediante la eliminación física de la mayoría, y asimilación total de los supervivientes.

Sois unos desagradecidos, no me extraña tan meapilas que sois, tenéis bien dentro metida la típica hipocresía y doble moral católica


----------



## Castellano (10 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo, vete a saber sus costumbres y lo que van a hacer con los gatitos ...



A los rusos y a los ucros les encantan los gatos.

Que un ruso (o un ucro) se coma un gato, es como si un indio se come una vaca.

Por cierto los Spetsnaz todos los años sacan un calendario con gatitos


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo de Azovstal tendría que haber acabado ya pero los rusos alargaron corredores humanitarios hasta el domingo.
> 
> Hay dos opciones;
> 
> ...



Daño deben hacerles porque vuelven a decir que hay rehenes.

Fuente Ucra:

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - *LUNES, 9 DE MAYO DE 2022*, 22:52

*Todavía hay más de un centenar de civiles en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.*

Fuente: Pavlo Kyrylenko, Jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Donetsk, en la emisión del noticiero nacional 24/7

Cita: "Definitivamente quedan más de cien civiles en Azovstal".

Detalles: Según Kyrylenko, en Mariupol hay hasta 100.000 residentes. "Es bastante difícil decir quién de ellos quiere irse", añadió.

Al comentar la información sobre la reanudación del bombardeo de Azovstal por parte de los rusos, Kyrylenko dijo: "Es más fácil decir cuándo no se producen los bombardeos que cuándo se producen. La aviación y la artillería trabajan allí casi constantemente. El bombardeo se detiene y el alto el fuego se produce cuando se toman medidas de evacuación, ya sea del propio Azovstal o se produce la evacuación de la población civil local en las cercanías. "

Antecedentes:* El 7 de mayo, el viceprimer ministro Iryna Vereshchuk declaró que todas las mujeres, los niños y los ancianos habían sido evacuados de la zona de Azovstal en Mariupol.*


----------



## InigoMontoya (10 May 2022)




----------



## Mitch Buchanan (10 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo, vete a saber sus costumbres y lo que van a hacer con los gatitos ...



No has visto un conejo en la vida. (de los dos)


----------



## InigoMontoya (10 May 2022)




----------



## Silverado72 (10 May 2022)

De Sleepy Biden puede esperarse cualquier cosa, no da para más.


----------



## Teuro (10 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A los rusos y a los ucros les encantan los gatos.
> 
> Que un ruso (o un ucro) se coma un gato, es como si un indio se come una vaca.
> 
> Por cierto los Spetsnaz todos los años sacan un calendario con gatitos



Ni idea, pero lo que si sabemos es que en el antiguo Egipto, donde motaban silos para guardar el grano durante años a los gatos los consideraban dioses y guardianes protectores. Supongo que es la cosa de que a esos animalitos les gusta cazar roedores.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuando quieras exponer tu argumento adelante, de forma concreta y no con links para intentar adivinar que se supone que quieres decir.



Te he remitido a un post plagado de referencias donde todo queda bien clarito: la causa de la invasión es la amenaza grave a la seguridad nacional de Rusia por parte de EEUU/OTAN que ha ignorado sistemáticamente las razonables preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia, engañándola y ninguneándola a lo largo de 25 años (expansión de la OTAN y del escudo antimisiles al este), ha cruzado la línea roja con el golpe de estado en Ucrania de 2014 y ha ido aún más allá usando al régimen ultranacionalista rusófobo de Kíev como ariete contra Rusia. Dado que Putin no iba a poder evitar la guerra, ha golpeado primero


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Pasamos de @Teuro a @wireless1980 y @Theilard de Chardin




Es parte de la estrategia... se van turnando los tiempos... al final los delata su olor a mierd@ yanqui...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

Posiciones ruskis vapuleadas por un dron comercial de mierda que lanza petardos.


----------



## mirkoxx (10 May 2022)

_*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 23:00 horas del 09 de mayo de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:







1.
Mariupol.*_
Continúan los bombardeos y la limpieza gradual de Azovstal. Desde los sótanos siguen exigiendo la salvación, que no ocurrirá.

*2.
Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin grandes cambios. La lucha se trasladó al sur de Orekhov y al sureste de Gulyaipol. El combate continúa en los pueblos entre Gulyaipole y Velikaya Novoselovka.

*3.*
_*Vuhledar*_*.*
No hay avances significativos en la línea Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoseloveka.

_*4.
Marinka.*_
Sin cambios significativos. Los enfrentamientos son de naturaleza posicional.

_*5.
Avdiivka.*_
En la zona industrial de Avdiivka, sin cambios. No hay avances. Los combates continuaron en la zona de Troitsky y Novoselka-2.

_*6.
Lugansk.*_
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia cruzaron el río Seversky Donets y entraron en Belogorskoye. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron contraataques durante todo el día. Los combates en la zona del pueblo continúan. La pérdida de la aldea supondrá una amenaza para las comunicaciones de la agrupación de Severodonetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. También prosiguieron los combates en la zona de Voevodovka. Popasnaya ha sido completamente despejada.

_*7.*_
*Izium.*
Bolshaya Kamyshevakha fue tomada. Los combates continúan al norte de la carretera Barvenkovo-Slavyansk, así como cerca de Krasny Liman. El enemigo se está preparando para las batallas de cerco en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.

*8.
Járkov.*
El enemigo avanzó cerca de Stary Saltov en dirección a Rubizhny. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa mantienen la defensa aquí en la línea Kazachya-Lopan-Liptsy-Veseloe-Ternovaya Staritsa. Los intentos de atacar Lipcy no tuvieron éxito.

_*9.
Nikolaev.*_
Las batallas posicionales continuaron en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Nikopol. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev continúan siendo objeto de ataques sistemáticos. El enemigo trata periódicamente de bombardear Kherson.

_*10.
Odesa.*_
Los intentos de atacar la isla Zmeiny y desembarcar tropas allí terminaron con grandes pérdidas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en personas y material. Además, esta actividad provocó una intensificación de los ataques a la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Odessa, lo que también provocó pérdidas en personal y equipos.

@voenkorkotenok

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*- Ataque al Donbass desde el norte: la situación al final del día 9 de mayo de 2022: *

Las fuerzas aliadas lograron romper las defensas enemigas en el triángulo *Rubizhne-Severodonetsk-Lysichansk* .

*▪Dirección Lisichansko-Severodonetsk, flanco sur: *se completó el despeje de Popasna*,* se inició el trabajo de la artillería y de misiles contra las posiciones enemigas ubicadas al norte y al oeste del asentamiento.

Al este de Popasnaya, en la orilla occidental del *Seversky Donets*, unidades de las fuerzas aliadas ocuparon el pueblo. *En las alturas inferiores* y adyacentes, se dan batallas por el pueblo de* Toshkovka. *El establecimiento del control sobre *Toshkovka* permitirá el acceso a la carretera *Lisichansk-Gorskoe* y a las afueras del sur de *Lisichansk.*

Si al mismo tiempo, se consigue un avance de *Popasna* hacia el sur, esto conducirá al cerco de la guarnición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la localidad de* Gorskoe-Zolotoe* y bloqueará el camino a *Lisichansk *del Sur

*▪Dirección Lisichansko-Severodonetsk, flanco norte: *las fuerzas aliadas cruzaron el río Seversky Donets y entraron en el asentamiento de* Belogorovka*. Durante todo el día se desarrollaron feroces batallas en la ciudad; las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron desactivar parcialmente el cruce.

Intensas batallas y duelos de artillería se desarrollan a lo largo de las orillas del Donets a lo largo de todo el Parque Nacional *Kremenetskiye Lesa* en los pueblos de *Kremenets, Shipilovo*, *Privolye y* *Serebryanka*.

En caso de que las fuerzas aliadas consigan tomar por completo* Belogorovka;* desarrollar una ofensiva hacia el sur y ocupar la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk significará que la agrupación ucraniana en el triángulo de *unos 8.000 efectivos* estará en un cerco operativo.

*▪Severodonetsk-Rubezhnoye: *El enemigo fue expulsado del territorio de la fábrica de pólvora Zarya en *Rubizhnoye. *La lucha continua en los bosques adyacentes a Severodonetsk.

*▪Dirección de Limansky: *Comenzaron las luchas por el control del asentamiento* de Novoselovka*, al oeste de *Drobyshevo. *Las batallas por *Liman* se complican por fuertes incendios forestales.

*▪Dirección Izyum: *Al este de *Chepel*, la lucha continúa en el bosque. Las partes están comprometidas en duelos de artillería. *Velyka Komyshuvakha* fue tomada.






RYBAR


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (10 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

__





¿ a Borrel le han hecho un ritual de humillación Franc-Masón?


Cada dia que pasa todo se pone mas extraño




www.burbuja.info





borrel ojo negro







​


----------



## Hal8995 (10 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estaban haciendo un "CeRsei Lanister" expectantes a que "los monstruos se maten entre ellos". En cuanto vieron que uno vencía es cuando entraron las prisas de Normandía.



Sí....pero " Los Lanister siempre pagan sus deudas "...nunca compensaron los Yankees el gran esfuerzo del pueblo soviético

Los yankee en cambio enviaron a Bandera y los suyos a actividades terroristas y desde entonces siempre jodiendo.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En pleno revisionismo histórico general, la prensa otaniana, con una única voz y como un solo hombre cuestiona la gran victoria de la URSS sobre el nazismo como lamentando que los nazis no ganaran. Recordemos que para los herederos del franquismo, Rusia fue siempre la enemiga.



Rusia no ....hipocrita manipulador y falsario...aqui defendemos AL PUEBLO RUSO, su soberania, su derecho a existir, Y A CONSTITUIRSE COMO MEJOR DESEE, sin amenazas y con libertad y seguridad para esplotar sus recursos SIN QUE OTROS SE LOS ROBEN...SEA BLACK ROCK...O SEA EL PARTIDO UNICO!!!

Lo que odiamos muchos es EL TOTALITARISMO ESCLAVISTA Y ANTIHUMANO DE STALIN Y LENIN...no a Rusia...no al pueblo ruso.

SI QUIERES, QUEREIS, HACER PROSELITISMO DE LA ESCLAVITUD MARXISTA...ESTE NO ES VUESTRO SITIO...LARGAOS A OTRO FORO.

Estamos hasta los cojones de las ideologias milagro...y de LOS MILAGREROS!!!

Y si, LA SANGRE DEL PUEBLO RUSO PARO A OTRO TOTALITARISMO TEMIBLE...ESA TENAZA FORMADA POR AMBOS PARECE NO QUERER DEJAR DE APRETAR EL PESCUEZO DEL HOMBRE LIBRE.

Idos al diablo...todo lo teneis que ensuciar y emporcar.

LOS PUEBLOS SON DE DIOS.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Es un cabron soberbio y engreido...con gusto le daria dos ostias bien dadas...

Por hijodeputa mentiroso.

Un rojo, ahora si, DE MIERDA.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> La primera vez que veo un Vintorez entre tantas fotos de este follon.



No son frecuentes pero yo he visto unas cuantas. Te lo recupero.





























y en este video justo al comienzo al lado del famoso soldado de la mochila roja


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Quizá Franco tenía razón, también, en esto.



Franco tenia razon en muchas cosas...a la vista esta.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ni idea, pero lo que si sabemos es que en el antiguo Egipto, donde motaban silos para guardar el grano durante años a los gatos los consideraban dioses y guardianes protectores. Supongo que es la cosa de que a esos animalitos les gusta cazar roedores.



El gato es un animal semi-domestico aunque no lo parezca, va a la suya y si esa fue la función de los gatos en el neolítico y épocas posteriores


https://www.historiaveterinaria.org/update/origen-nilotico-del-gato-1456741393.pdf


.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tan interesantes somos??? Para nuestra suerte y nuestra desgracia la importancia de España es relativa y poco les importa a unos y a otros nuestros problemas. Somos actores de tercera fila y eso hay que aceptarlo, a nadie les importa demasiado nuestros problemas ni nuestras reivindicaciones. Interesa que seamos perros fieles y prestos a acatar las ordenes sin rechistar mucho y eso es lo que quizás debería cambiar alguna vez. España no es un país potente pero una cosa es no ser una potencia y otra convertirte tu solito en un lacayo a cambio de nada que es lo que estan haciendo con nosotros. Al ciudadano español acabe como acabe esta guerra le espera la ruina económica ... la electricidad a precios de 2019 ya se ha visto para siempre y el petroleo igual, la inflación seguirá constante y además nos tocará afrontar el sobregasto COVID con medidas de recorte y tipos de interes alto. No sacamos nada de todo esto y nos iría mejor comerciando con Rusia que comprando GNL americano.



Agradezcaselo al R78, Y A TODOS LOS QUE SE CONSUELAN CON LAS LEIDI TUCAN DE CADA MOMENTO.

SERES SAPROFITAS QUE SON FELICES VIVIENDO EN LA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El partido comunista en Rusia no pasa en las generales, de un 20% de los votos, Rusia conmemora la victoria en una guerra sangrienta, no su pasado comunista.
> 
> PD- Apoyan, estan orgullosos de la historia de su nacion, pero no hacen apologia del comunismo, ponerse una pilotka en la cabeza solo es una forma de apoyar una importante fiesta nacional y no es lo mismo la bandera roja de la victoria, que la bandera roja sovietica.



Pero elloa no reinterpretan ni hacen revisionismo histerico...donde va a parar...


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> lo de la izquierda de este país es de deltito...
> 
> se han convertido en una altavoz del partido demócrata de USA y como buenos anglos antiespañoles hasta la médula
> 
> es que lo tienen todo..



Pero ellos votan a su leidi tucan...que hace lo que puede.

Cosas muy chulas...


----------



## Nico (10 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> No has visto *un conejo* en la vida. (de los dos)




Y ni te digo cuando *veas una LIEBRE !! *


----------



## Homero+10 (10 May 2022)

Mundo global ,que gentuza


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso significa referéndums en cada país, vamos eso creo, ya que cambia una de las normas fundamentales en la unión.





>



*Y así muere la libertad..??* con un estruendoso aplauso..!!



>


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A eso ha quedado relegada la izquierda...y a eso aspiran.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Una muestra más de donde están los que viven de llenarse la boca con el comunismo en España, hasta que tienen otra cosa que llevarse a la boca.
> 
> El que no sea capaz de ver que esta tipa es un Felipe Gonzalez II ...


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Hablas de un Estado, no de una Nación.
> 
> Un Estado es la personalización jurídica e institucional de una Nación, que está consituida por sus gentes, su lengua, su religión y sus tradiciones. LA nación polaca es una de las más antiguas de Europa, y es sujeto constituyente de Europa en tanto en cuanto nación cristiana, por mucho que os pese a los totalitarios que queréis integrar las masas del pueblo en el Estado. Ya sea ese estado de corte totalitario nacionalista, nacional socialista, o socialista.
> 
> ...



No odio a los polacos, ni busco que "sufran" como otros pueblos lo han sufrido durante la historia de la humanidad, llegando incluso al "cuasi" exterminio, sin embargo su animo belicista y confrontacional después de la caída de la URSS nos está llevando a limites insospechados y con el tiempo puede llevar a un enfrentamiento NUCLEAR. 

Polonia y las republicas bálticas, que de haber podido hubieran exterminado hasta el último ruso, fueron de las naciones más beneficiadas durante la existencia de la URSS, cuando en otros casos pudieron haber desaparecido al termino de la misma.


----------



## quinciri (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Franco tenia razon en muchas cosas...a la vista esta.



Querras decir que alguna hizo de buena , y la mayor parte horrorosamente mal . En otro caso no hubiese durado 40 años en el poder.


Lo de las razones aducidas y predicas alegadas, son cosa cosa distinnta de los hechos y acciones....


Esto es, lo del tocino ese fue pura astucia para mantenerse en el poder, eliminando sin vacilar a quien ppodía obstaculizaar sus planes, y "retribuyendo" convenientemente a adeptos que le servian para mantenerse en el poder,... Y que lo sustentabann en el poder, es decir...


----------



## ussser (10 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Por un pelo, a ver si apuntan mejor a la siguiente. Aunque también puede ser la bandera falsa de las 6:30 que llegó fuera de hora.



Que mala hostia te gastas, "por un pelo".

XD


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

*A que con el kks...* el presidente de méxico


----------



## quinciri (10 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Mundo global ,que gentuza



Y lo de "multiplicar fuerzas" y "defender modelos" .... tambien es para cagarse ... solo pensando en manos de quien estamos.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 May 2022)

No se podia saber !!!


----------



## Homero+10 (10 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

*Llega a la conclusión correcta* a través de análisis equivocados... es decir... dice tantas estupideces que por casualidad le atina a alguna de ellas...


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por complementar y/o usar otra fuente:
> 
> Kiev, con la participación de asesores estadounidenses y británicos, planeó apoderarse de la isla de Zmeiny en el Mar Negro.
> 
> ...






>


----------



## ussser (10 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> En todas las guerras hay grupos de soldados que defienden heroicamente una posición, en Mariupol no se ha inventado nada.
> 
> Lo que no recuerdo es que en otras gestas se haya insistido tanto para que se deje salir libres a los defensores, además me parece absurdo, si no quieren luchar más con rendirse lo tienen resuelto ¿o es que temen tener que rendir cuentas por algo más que luchar con bravura?
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me parece raro es que se hayan dejado encerrar ahí. Yo no soy experto, pero se venía anunciando su cerco durante días antes.

Espero que al final sepamos que hay ahí dentro, o quien.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

Érase una vez un invasor cochinorruso que iba con su tanque por la carretera cuando de repente...


----------



## Mabuse (10 May 2022)

Otros vendrán que bueno te harán, se dice.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

Labores de desnazificación, descochinificación y desorconización en el este de Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

33.000 millones de dólares parar Ucrania, que se dice pronto. Eso es ayuda. Los cochinorrusos como son un poco duros de mollera no pillan el concepto y se creen que ayudar es ponerte un gobierno títere que defienda sus propios intereses, o cometer crímenes de guerra sobre tu población.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Hasta el final hay que llegar
_
Su nombre era Vladislav. Tenía 16 años. Acompañaba a su novia a casa. Fue asesinado por el bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk. El 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria_


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Más ukronazis quejándose


----------



## Aurkitu (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Todo eso no tiene nada que ver con la invasion de Ukrania.
> Nadie ha montado ninguna primavera en Rusia.
> 
> Creo que te pierdes entre tus propios argumentos.



Dudo mucho que tu pensamiento realmente sea tan cortoplacista, se deduce que mareas la perdiz en vano. Claro que tiene que ver, básicamente, es la principal razón para hacerlo.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> 33.000 millones de dólares parar Ucrania, que se dice pronto. Eso es ayuda. Los cochinorrusos como son un poco duros de mollera no pillan el concepto y se creen que ayudar es ponerte un gobierno títere que defienda sus propios intereses, o cometer crímenes de guerra sobre tu población.



Y de esos el Zelensky y su tropa...¿Cuántos millones se agenciaran en sus cuentas bancarias? Con la campaña de imagen y de propaganda que le han montado al actor cómico ahora presidente, se puede decir que le salen totalmente gratis y sin deducciones. Buena veta de oro ha encontrado el sujeto y su corte: Sólo debe enviar a los hijos y padres del resto a ser carne de cañón besando trapos, todo sea para que la industria armamentística americana y las energéticas hagan caja.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, y por eso hablas de Medvedev antes no?
> Un estadista enorme



Aquí si me contradije, tu ganas.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están tirando fuerte.



Por la posterior explosión no solo era un centro militar si no también almacenaban munición.


----------



## John Nash (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Rusia no ....hipocrita manipulador y falsario...aqui defendemos AL PUEBLO RUSO, su soberania, su derecho a existir, Y A CONSTITUIRSE COMO MEJOR DESEE, sin amenazas y con libertad y seguridad para esplotar sus recursos SIN QUE OTROS SE LOS ROBEN...SEA BLACK ROCK...O SEA EL PARTIDO UNICO!!!
> 
> Lo que odiamos muchos es EL TOTALITARISMO ESCLAVISTA Y ANTIHUMANO DE STALIN Y LENIN...no a Rusia...no al pueblo ruso.
> 
> ...











¡Rusia es culpable! Discursos de Franco y Serrano Suñer


Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla" ES SEGURO este b...




joseantoniobru.blogspot.com





_"Camaradas, no es hora de discursos; pero sí de que la Falange dicte en estos momentos su sentencia condenatoria"._

*Serrano Suñer* continuó entre los vítores de los congregados:_ *"¡Rusia es culpable!* Culpable de nuestra guerra civil. Culpable de la muerte de José Antonio, nuestro fundador, y de la muerte de tantos camaradas y tantos soldados caídos en aquella guerra por la agresión del comunismo. *El exterminio de Rusia es una exigencia de la historia y del porvenir de Europa".*_


----------



## Von Rudel (10 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> 33.000 millones de dólares parar Ucrania, que se dice pronto. Eso es ayuda. Los cochinorrusos como son un poco duros de mollera no pillan el concepto y se creen que ayudar es ponerte un gobierno títere que defienda sus propios intereses, o cometer crímenes de guerra sobre tu población.



Ese dinero con suerte les da para dos meses de guerra. Como no metan mas harina no le va a aguantar Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

En el encuadre del Día de la Victoria, es necesario recordar e insistir encarecidamente
que todo lo que aplicó la Alemania nazi de Hitler en materia de exterminio, conquista
y genocidio al por mayor lo aprendió del imperio británico y sus holocaustos en la India 
y campos de concentración en Sudáfrica.


----------



## John Nash (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el encuadre del Día de la Victoria, es necesario recordar e insistir encarecidamente
> que todo lo que aplicó la Alemania nazi de Hitler en materia de exterminio, conquista
> y genocidio al por mayor lo aprendió del imperio británico y sus holocaustos en la India
> y campos de concentración en Sudáfrica.



De USA los Guetos, la exterminación de la nación india en su expansión hacia el Oeste, el destino manifiesto (precursor del espacio vital) y el robo de territorios a Francia o México por la cara y falsos pretextos.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

Parece que Hungria no tardará en entrar al redil:

_*"Hemos hecho algunos progresos, podríamos decir que hemos dado un pequeño paso adelante"
ministro de Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, tras acabar conversaciones con la Ursula *_
*von der Leyen, sobre la retirada del petróleo ruso.*


----------



## aserejee (10 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ese dinero con suerte les da para dos meses de guerra. Como no metan mas harina no le va a aguantar Ucrania.



Biden estima que durará hasta el final del año fiscal (30 septiembre). 4 meses entre que se implementa y no, esa es la estimación cheerful thinking de Biden, así que no andas muy equivocado. 

Al forero que lo llamó "ayuda" , muy relativo digo yo, traduce "lend-lease" o leete lo que USA negoció a cambio en la WWII ...


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> De USA los Guetos, la exterminación de la nación india en su expansión hacia el Oeste, el destino manifiesto (precursor del espacio vital) y el robo de territorios a Francia o México por la cara y falsos pretextos.



Bueno, lo que pretendía concretar es que el fascismo nace de la síntesis del imperialismo colonial
en las metrópolis europeas, y tanto Italia, Alemania, como España y Portugal son ejemplo de ello.


----------



## troperker (10 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> 33.000 millones de dólares parar Ucrania, que se dice pronto. Eso es ayuda. Los cochinorrusos como son un poco duros de mollera no pillan el concepto y se creen que ayudar es ponerte un gobierno títere que defienda sus propios intereses, o cometer crímenes de guerra sobre tu población.



estos tambien necesitan ayuda pero no hay dinero para ellos solo por mostrar un ejemplo


creo que yatseniuk fue puesto para proteger los intereses de eeuu

ademas son los propios gobiernos de eeuu que siempre han dicho que tienen que existir en los paises gobierno a fines a ellos y que deben respetar als reglas impuestas por eeuu

osea que estas hablando

jajajaja

en esta vida son intereses nada mas y eso es para todos los paises o gobiernos o poiticos que gobiernan y depeden del dinero que los financiaron o de las familiares a quienes benefician en otras compañias
precisamente los amigetes donde mas existen es precisamente en EEUU


----------



## troperker (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que Hungria no tardará en entrar al redil:
> 
> _*"Hemos hecho algunos progresos, podríamos decir que hemos dado un pequeño paso adelante"
> ministro de Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, tras acabar conversaciones con la Ursula *_
> *von der Leyen, sobre la retirada del petróleo ruso.*



que puede hacer un pais pequeño como hungria 
si aplicas democracia pero de verdad respetando leyes etc hungria podria hacer mucho 

pero recibiendo amenazas no pude hacer mucho un pais pequeño
aun que paises como españa tampoco puede hacer mucho

solo les queda obedecer a sus patrones y listo
asi es la vida todo son intereses


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¡Rusia es culpable! Discursos de Franco y Serrano Suñer
> 
> 
> Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla" ES SEGURO este b...
> ...



La Rusia de la que os apropiasteis...no esta pedazo de cenutrio con infulas. Y ni siquiera...

... lo que llevo a organizar la Division Azul precisamente fue la lucha contra el estalinismo destructor de pueblos...CONTRA EL TOTALITARISMO. 

IGUAL QUE EL PUEBLO RUSO LE DECLARO LA GUERRA AL NACIONALSOCIALISMO, NO A ALEMANIA COMO TAL. Obviamente los paises tienen un gobierno...y un pueblo...el pueblo español no era enemigo del pueblo ruso. Son los dirigentes los que provocan las guerras y enfrentamientos...pero que sabra un rojo asqueroso que habla de exterminio...pero del de los demas...nunca de las desgracias que ellos provocaron.
SIGUE REBUZNANDO...pero te vuelvo a decir, BASTA DE PROSELITISMO COMUNISTA...CARCA...MAL BICHO...LO QUE LE OCURRE AL MUNDO YA TE LO HA EXPLICADO VLADIMIR, ESTO ES UNA GUERRA POR LA SUPERVIVENCIA DE LOS PUEBLOS, SU DERECHO A EXISTIR LIBRES, SOBERANOS...NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON EL RONZAL ROJO Y AZUL..asi que deja de tocar los huevos.

Tuvisteis vuestra oportunidad...y la cagasteis.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno, lo que pretendía concretar es que el fascismo nace de la síntesis del imperialismo colonial
> en las metrópolis europeas, y tanto Italia, Alemania, como España y Portugal son ejemplo de ello.



El fascismo nace del socialismo. Stricto sensu.

Repasa...


----------



## Artedi (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hay una alerta antiaérea en Odessa y Mykolayiv.
> 
> Al parecer, los misiles rusos están de camino a sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Mi corresponsal en Cherkassy me habla de alertas aéreas a diario, y más de una. De hecho me dice que ha llegado a acostumbrarse.


----------



## Artedi (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carta blanca de facto para la piratería: la UE prohibirá el seguro de los buques que transporten petróleo ruso
> 
> "Sería un obstáculo muy serio para las exportaciones rusas de petróleo, porque la mayor parte del comercio mundial está asegurada por empresas europeas", explicó.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051426



Ya lo asegurarán (y se llevarán la prima) otras empresas no europeas... igual incluso acaba resultando que son empresas USA camufladas en paraísos fiscales, desde luego no seré yo quien se sorprenda si acaba sucediendo eso.


----------



## John Nash (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El fascismo nace del socialismo. Stricto sensu.
> 
> Repasa...



Por eso el mayor enemigo del fascismo es el marxismo. Doble pensar orweliano y disonancias cognitivas propias de los lumpen sin conciencia de clase. No habéis aprendido nada.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"'Mientras la lucha se mantenga en suelo ucraniano, y los combatientes en el aire*
> _* y en tierra sigan siendo ucranianos, el cálculo moral es sencillo'.
> 
> "'EEUU no tiene agallas. Aviva las llamas, pero no se atreve a asumir responsabilidades.
> ...



Sus exabruptos diplomaticos asi lo vienen declarando unos cuantos años ya...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El fascismo nace del socialismo. Stricto sensu.
> 
> Repasa...



Vale tio, entonces la Unión Sovietica se cepilló a su hijo cuando terminó con la Alemania nazi.


----------



## damnun_infectum (10 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



No,...si está claro, o la gente se levanta, y castiga a estos sicópatas, o nos llevan a la ruina.

No se puede aguantar más, primero las ponzoñas y sus efectos, y ahora privarnos de las cosas más elementales vía guerra organizada por los usanos; más que privarnos saquear. Lo que han hecho toda la vida esos hijos de piratas.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso el mayor enemigo del fascismo es el marxismo. Doble pensar orweliano y disonancias cognitivas propias de los lumpen sin conciencia de clase. No habéis aprendido nada.



...si, seguro, no somos perfectos, algun doblepensar seguro se nos escapa.

Pero tenemos memoria, de la buena, no de la roja, selectiva y distorsionadora...

Recordamos bien las amistades entre los "socialismos"...









Así apoyó La Pasionaria la invasión de Polonia por Hitler y Stalin en la Segunda Guerra Mundial


En 1940, Dolores Ibárruri publicó un artículo en el que cargaba contra Gran Bretaña y Francia por defender a una «república de campos de concentración»



www.abc.es


----------



## kopke (10 May 2022)

Situación en mayo según la OTAN...


----------



## kopke (10 May 2022)

Rusia controla totalmente el 20% del territorio ucraniano.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No odio a los polacos, ni busco que "sufran" como otros pueblos lo han sufrido durante la historia de la humanidad, llegando incluso al "cuasi" exterminio, sin embargo su animo belicista y confrontacional después de la caída de la URSS nos está llevando a limites insospechados y con el tiempo puede llevar a un enfrentamiento NUCLEAR.
> 
> Polonia y las republicas bálticas, que de haber podido hubieran exterminado hasta el último ruso, fueron de las naciones más beneficiadas durante la existencia de la URSS, cuando en otros casos pudieron haber desaparecido al termino de la misma.



El ánimo belicista y confrontacional es de sus Gobernantes, y estoy de acuerdo en que los que han puesto en el poder a ese Gobierno tienen parte de culpa. No obstante Polonia no tiene la culpa de estar geográficamente situada entre dos potencias expansionistas. Polonia no quiere invadir Alemania y Polonia no quiere invadir Rusia. Polonia quiere ser INDEPENDIENTE y entiende que por la historia que ha tenido Rusia con respecto a ellos, y dado que la UE no tiene ejército, la única manera de contrarrestar el poder militar ruso es recibir apoyo de la mayor potencia que son los USA, y por eso es miembro de la OTAN.

No digo que es sea acertado, pienso que Polonia debería hacer más realpolitik y mostrar un acercamiento diplomático de buena vencindad con Rusia, pero desgraciadamente los años de la dictadura soviética aun estan a flor de piel.

Polonia ya existía antes de Stalin, de hecho su fundación data del año 911, por la conversión al cristianismo de su rey Mieszko I. Polonia no debe su existencia a la UNión Soviética, sino sus fronteras actuales al pacto de la URSS con los aliados. UNa nación que ha sido víctima de un intento de exterminio por potencias extranjeras es difícil que tenga una posición diferente a la de POlonia, sin embargo estoy de acuerdo en que falla mucho en las formas. Para muestra lo de Embajador Pinov. Esas son las cosas que Polonia tiene que cuidar.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ay! España!



La mano firme del camarada Antonio...y de su fiel lugarteniente Leidi Tucan nos sacara de este embrollo...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

El Día de la Victoria


Como cada 9 de mayo, millones de ciudadanos de los países que formaron parte de la Unión Soviética celebraron ayer el Día de la Victoria. Con un gran desfile militar en la Plaza Roja de Moscú y mil…




slavyangrad.es











El Día de la Victoria


10/05/2022


Como cada 9 de mayo, millones de ciudadanos de los países que formaron parte de la Unión Soviética celebraron ayer el Día de la Victoria. Con un gran desfile militar en la Plaza Roja de Moscú y miles de marchas del “regimiento inmortal”, la ciudadanía homenajeó a los veteranos del Ejército Rojo que han llegado hasta nuestros días y recordó a sus antepasados que participaron en la Gran Guerra Patria. Por motivos evidentes, el 9 de mayo de este año ha sido diferente para Rusia, cuyo presidente utilizó su habitual discurso del Día de la Victoria para justificar la intervención rusa en Ucrania. Pero más allá de esas previsibles palabras, Vladimir Putin no realizó una declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania ni la movilización general tal y como venían anunciando la inteligencia y los medios británicos.

A cientos de kilómetros de Moscú, ciudadanos de las ciudades ucranianas bajo control ruso conmemoraron también y en esta ocasión acompañados de banderas de la Victoria -que en Ucrania habían de ser _descomunizadas_ para no ser consideradas ilegales- en lugares como Berdyansk, Melitopol, Novaya Kajovka o Jerson. Más simbólica fue la conmemoración de la ciudad de Mariupol, donde el líder de la RPD Denis Pushilin encabezó la marcha, ya que fue el 9 de mayo de 2014 y precisamente durante la celebración del Día de la Victoria cuando los tanques ucranianos irrumpieron por primera vez en la ciudad y atacaron a la población civil.

Para el resto de Donbass, 2022 supone el noveno supone el noveno Día de la Victoria conmemorado en guerra, una guerra que durante años ha quedado en el olvido, despreciada por quienes han querido despreciar la lucha más legítima de este conflicto: la lucha de Donbass por reivindicarse y liberarse. En Donbass, el Día de la Victoria ha adquirido en estos años un significado añadido.


Original: Egor Voronov (Gorlovka)

La palabra _Victoria_ tiene un sabor amargo, nace de nuevo en el barro y la sangre y sin palabras hace un nudo en la garganta en esta soleada mañana. Leo las noticias en uno de los canales de Telegram: “Termina el desfile de la Victoria en Moscú”. Disparan con Grads. “Kiril, no hagas caso. Es un avión”, dice con una sonrisa una niña de unos diez años a su hermano pequeño, que circula junto a ella en una moto de juguete. Es evidente que se tranquiliza. “Feliz día de la Victoria”, le digo a un soldado al que no conozco, pero que se acerca hacia mí con cintas rojas en el brazo y en la pierna. No responde, pero viene, me mira a los ojos y en silencio me da la mano. Con firmeza y con confianza, con la seguridad de una futura victoria. Vuelvo a saborear la palabra. Ya no es tan amarga. Palpita como una paloma de Gorlovka y se convierte claramente en sinónimo de la palabra _paz_. Intenta desplegar las alas en el frío viento de mayo y despega hacia donde el cielo está cubierto de nubes.

Reviso las informaciones de ayer de la prensa ucraniana, donde las páginas del siglo pasado están siendo activamente reinventadas. Los editores cortan películas en blanco y negro bajo las que se derrama de forma invisible la sangre y las lágrimas de quienes murieron hace tiempo. Combinan el dolor ajeno con viviendas modernas ardiendo. Salta una alerta: “13:45. Dyleyevka, Gorlovka (aldea de la mina Lenin): 6 proyectiles de 122 mm”. En la pantalla principal, los diseñadores web ucranianos han convertido en escudo ruso en el águila alemana. Sí, así nos comparan con los nazis. Y entonces recuerdo a los soldados muertos de Azov con sus tatuajes de cruces gamadas. Y antes de eso, bueno, ya recuerdan, las marchas de antorchas, los soles negros, la reanudación del culto a la división Galizien de las SS. Pero los fascistas somos nosotros. Y nuestra Victoria para ellos es el Día del Recuerdo y la Reconciliación. ¿Con quién? ¿Con los descendientes de quienes ahora se esconden detrás de la población civil para salvar su pellejo? ¿Con quienes han bombardeado a la población civil de Donbass todos estos años? ¿Con quienes gritan “Gloria a la nación, muerte a los enemigos”? Año tras año ha quedado claro quiénes son para ellos esos enemigos y qué es para ellos nuestra Victoria. Estoy probando esta palabra. Quema desde dentro, se templa y se calienta, de bronce se hace acero (aunque sea contrario a las leyes de la física y la química).

Para Donbass, la paz equivale a la Victoria. Solo la Victoria. Los últimos años muestran que no hay más opciones. Porque estamos aquí y estamos condenados a ser parte de algo ahora, no puede ser en vano. Esperamos el futuro Día de la Victoria. Victoria en nombre de la paz, nacida de la Victoria.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Te puede gustar o no Putin o bien el bestia de Kadirov, pero ves seres humanos, con sus ideales, intereses, lealtades, mala leche, e incluso cierta empatía.
> 
> Pongo en ejemplo extremo.
> 
> ...



Sistema de libertades dice...ay dios mio, que cruz...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> HP y Dell a 2024 habrán perdido 50 millones de ordenadores personales que ya no les volverán a comprar la RPC, eso es un pastel muy grande y perjudicial para esas dos empresas.




Y para la NSA que no tendrá “entrada trasera” a dichos ordenadores.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso el mayor enemigo del fascismo es el marxismo. Doble pensar orweliano y disonancias cognitivas propias de los lumpen sin conciencia de clase. No habéis aprendido nada.



La única "clase" en la que acepto que me encasille nadie, es en la de ESPAÑOL, y nada más.


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El ánimo belicista y confrontacional es de sus Gobernantes, y estoy de acuerdo en que los que han puesto en el poder a ese Gobierno tienen parte de culpa. No obstante Polonia no tiene la culpa de estar geográficamente situada entre dos potencias expansionistas. Polonia no quiere invadir Alemania y Polonia no quiere invadir Rusia. Polonia quiere ser INDEPENDIENTE y entiende que por la historia que ha tenido Rusia con respecto a ellos, y dado que la UE no tiene ejército, la única manera de contrarrestar el poder militar ruso es recibir apoyo de la mayor potencia que son los USA, y por eso es miembro de la OTAN.
> 
> No digo que es sea acertado, pienso que Polonia debería hacer más realpolitik y mostrar un acercamiento diplomático de buena vencindad con Rusia, pero desgraciadamente los años de la dictadura soviética aun estan a flor de piel.
> 
> ...



Te corrigo: nos hemos convertido al cristianismo en 966.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El fascismo nace del socialismo. Stricto sensu.
> 
> Repasa...



Fíjate como excluyen siempre el imperialismo anglo estos rojos. Eso indica muy claramente la procedencia de todas esas ideas marxistas y a los intereses que obedecen.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

Los líderes de la UE deberían ser juzgados por alta traición, ya que NO SIRVEN A LOS INTERESES DE LA UNION, sino a los de los EEUU y Reino Unido.


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

La division azul se organizó contra el toralitarismo?

O el otro totalitarismo.. .


NS 4 dijo:


> La Rusia de la que os apropiasteis...no esta pedazo de cenutrio con infulas. Y ni siquiera...
> 
> ... lo que llevo a organizar la Division Azul precisamente fue la lucha contra el estalinismo destructor de pueblos...CONTRA EL TOTALITARISMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> "wireless1980, post: 40551645, member: 1420"]
> Haz lo que quieras, faltaría más. Si te gusta solo leer lo que quieres leer mírate en un espejo.
> 
> Lo único que se ve en esa foto es una operación estándar de manual. Se desciende del helicóptero y posición de defensa.
> ...




Lo que no me gusta es leer chorradas como las que tú estas cagando. Sólo hoy ya llevas más de 30 mensajes de puro troleo.

Te vas al ignore porque no me pierdo nada interesante al hacerlo. Hay que aligerar el hilo.
[/QUOTE]
Ya tardabas....yo lo mande a la tercera defecacion otanica...


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La division azul se organizó contra el toralitarismo?
> 
> O el otro totalitarismo.. .



Te lo acepto, contra el otro totalitarismo...Europa se debatia entre los dos.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno vamos por partes…la versión oficial rusa…
> …con la participación directa de asesores de los Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, planeó una provocación para apoderarse de la Isla Serpiente,…
> 
> 
> ...



El intento de invasion de la isla de las Serpientes, era un objetivo muy modesto para reventar la conmemoracion rusa, esperabamos mas de Zelensky y sus amos, a 40 kilometros de la costa rumana y con todo el apoyo occidental, fiasco total.









Isla de las Serpientes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> En todas las guerras hay grupos de soldados que defienden heroicamente una posición, en Mariupol no se ha inventado nada.
> 
> Lo que no recuerdo es que en otras gestas se haya insistido tanto para que se deje salir libres a los defensores, además me parece absurdo, si no quieren luchar más con rendirse lo tienen resuelto ¿o es que temen tener que rendir cuentas por algo más que luchar con bravura?
> 
> ...



Heroicamente???
Si estan llorando que alguien les salve cada 5 minutos???

Unos mierdas malnacidos violladores pedofilos es lo que son...IRA Y FUEGO CONTRA ESAS RATASSS...


----------



## Octubrista (10 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ya lo asegurarán (y se llevarán la prima) otras empresas no europeas... igual incluso acaba resultando que son empresas USA camufladas en paraísos fiscales, desde luego no seré yo quien se sorprenda si acaba sucediendo eso.



El problema es que los mismos que retiran el derecho a tener un seguro, son quienes van a atacar (mediante proxy) esos petroleros.

Las aseguradoras inglesas ( y neerlandesas) nacieron para la navegación, como una especie de extorsión que pagaban los barcos para no ser atacados por sus piratas.

En poco se diferencian esos negocios de lo que hacía la mafia italiana en Chicago, NY, etc, ofreciendo "protección", poco ha cambiado.

Están pensando atacar el mercado naval de lo que no quieren asegurar.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que el plan económico para la recuperación era ridículo en si mismo ... consistía en gastar y ya, se acabo el plan ... Trabajo en TI y ahora mismo no hay ni siquiera gente para hacer los proyectos de fondos NEXT que se tienen que ejecutar. No tienen gente en las AAPP para llevarlos y no hay gente para ejecutarlos, se estan haciendo chorradas carísimas y todos sabemos que en tres años máximo vendra el parón y los ERES. No hay plan solo más gasto que sumará más deuda y luego vendrá la crisis y la prima de riesgo. Son unos inutiles por gobiernan contra el sentido común.



Pero hacen cosas muy chulas...


----------



## chemarin (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> (OT) Anda, el del Vox en Bloomberg



Interesante, el tonto de Abascal partiéndose la cara por la OTAN, y ellos tratándole de mierda de extrema derecha. Le está bien por gilipollas.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El ánimo belicista y confrontacional es de sus Gobernantes, y estoy de acuerdo en que los que han puesto en el poder a ese Gobierno tienen parte de culpa. No obstante Polonia no tiene la culpa de estar geográficamente situada entre dos potencias expansionistas. Polonia no quiere invadir Alemania y Polonia no quiere invadir Rusia. Polonia quiere ser INDEPENDIENTE y entiende que por la historia que ha tenido Rusia con respecto a ellos, y dado que la UE no tiene ejército, la única manera de contrarrestar el poder militar ruso es recibir apoyo de la mayor potencia que son los USA, y por eso es miembro de la OTAN.
> 
> No digo que es sea acertado, pienso que Polonia debería hacer más realpolitik y mostrar un acercamiento diplomático de buena vencindad con Rusia, pero desgraciadamente los años de la dictadura soviética aun estan a flor de piel.
> 
> ...



Los anglos se aprovechan del tradicional recelo que los polacos sienten hacia los rusos y los alemanes. Y parece que esa táctica les funciona bastante bien, más aún si tenemos en cuenta que les ayudaron mucho más que a los rusos a la hora de llevar a cabo una transición ordenada del socialismo al capitalismo. Se los trabajaron pero que muy bien, porque iban a ser una punta de lanza de la OTAN en Europa Centrooriental.

También opino que deberían tirar más de realpolitik, tener unas relaciones cordiales, de buena vecindad, con Rusia, en lugar de ese discurso beligerante. No pido que sean amigos, porque no lo han sido nunca, ni lo van a ser, pero al menos no llevarse mal entre ellos. Agua pasada no mueve molino. O acaso están aún enemistados con el país que más daño les hizo en su historia, que no es otro que... Suecia.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> No se podia saber !!!



En cuanto vayan alcanzado volumen en el resto de paises se olvidarán de nosotros como clientes ... Y no sólo eso sino que su influencia ira en aumento en esa zona. Les hemos obligado a olvidarse de Europa como aliados y ahora miran a Asia. No son ellos los que van a perder un cliente, somos nosotros los que tendremos que afrontar la perdida del proveedor y nos lo tenemos más que ganado.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos se aprovechan del tradicional recelo que los polacos sienten hacia los rusos y los alemanes. Y parece que esa táctica les funciona bastante bien, más aún si tenemos en cuenta que les ayudaron mucho más que a los rusos a la hora de llevar a cabo una transición ordenada del socialismo al capitalismo. Se los trabajaron pero que muy bien, porque iban a ser una punta de lanza de la OTAN en Europa Centrooriental.
> 
> También opino que deberían tirar más de realpolitik, tener unas relaciones cordiales, de buena vecindad, con Rusia, en lugar de ese discurso beligerante. No pido que sean amigos, porque no lo han sido nunca, ni lo van a ser, pero al menos no llevarse mal entre ellos. Agua pasada no mueve molino. O acaso están aún enemistados con el país que más daño les hizo en su historia, que no es otro que... Suecia.



100% de acuerdo. Además Rusia es consciente de esto y por eso tiene tanta paciencia. Polonia es como si tuviera el síndrome de Tourette que es una enfermedad, y se le trata como tal.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Rusia controla totalmente el 20% del territorio ucraniano.



Si le quitas Crimea y lo que ya controlaban del Dombass, rusia ha conseguido tomar el 10% de Ucrania en más de dos meses de Hoperación Hespecial. "el 2º ejército del mundo" "derrotarán a la otan con sus T72" rebuznaba la holgazo cochinada. En fin, subnormales everywhere.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (10 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Día de la Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los polacos van a lamentar por años haber elegido el bando equivocado. Parece que no les gustó que les librarán de los nazis. 
Esto pasa cuando los nazis estén sueltos en Europa…. 

Arrojan pintura roja al embajador de Rusia en Polonia, Serguéi Andréyev, mientras depositaba la ofrenda floral en el cementerio de los militares soviéticos en Varsovia. https://t.co/BZ7axbzGyo


----------



## Artedi (10 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El problema es que los mismos que retiran el derecho a tener un seguro, son quienes van a atacar (mediante proxy) esos petroleros.
> 
> Las aseguradoras inglesas ( y neerlandesas) nacieron para la navegación, como una especie de extorsión que pagaban los barcos para no ser atacados por sus piratas.
> 
> ...



No te digo que no, pero si se abre la puerta a la piratería se abre para todos, Rusia incluida. De hecho, considero que estamos a milímetros de que Rusia decrete algún tipo de embargo o bloqueo naval. Ciertamente, ella misma no es ninguna potencia marítima, pero submarinos tiene. En fin, sencillo no me parece,


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Más ukronazis quejándose



Los soldados ucranianos son como los españoles.
Les mandan a la guerra y se quejan. Con lo bien que se vive en los cuarteles cobrando su sueldo, haciéndose pajas y sin moverse!!


----------



## chemarin (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso el mayor enemigo del fascismo es el marxismo. Doble pensar orweliano y disonancias cognitivas propias de los lumpen sin conciencia de clase. No habéis aprendido nada.



El discurso marxista huele a


John Nash dijo:


> Por eso el mayor enemigo del fascismo es el marxismo. Doble pensar orweliano y disonancias cognitivas propias de los lumpen sin conciencia de clase. No habéis aprendido nada.



En estos hilos, además de tragar a los mierdas filotánicos, hemos de tragar a los criminales marxistas. Y lo malo es que no hay manera de centrarse en el hilo, siempre están al acecho para meter su ideología criminal.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Interesante, el tonto de Abascal partiéndose la cara por la OTAN, y ellos tratándole de mierda de extrema derecha. Le está bien por gilipollas.



Abascal, biolaboratorios, el portatil de Hunter Biden, etc etc. Por qué no hablamos de los 20.000 orcos muertos y los miles de tanques destruídos en esta invasión imperialista fallida. De eso hablara la historia, no de las tontadas de las hablaís vosotros.


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Dila que investiguen que es lo que ocurre con los maridos viogenizados...y la relacion que existe con el numero de varones sin techo en muchas ciudades españolas...si no les interesaria hacer estadistica sobre cuantos divorciados acaban en la calle...

Seguro que SI les interesa...HACE COSAS MUY CHULASSS!!!


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos son como los españoles.
> Les mandan a la guerra y se quejan. Con lo bien que se vive en los cuarteles cobrando su sueldo, haciéndose pajas y sin moverse!!



No hay un solo militar que quiera ir a la guerra, basicamente porque saben que pueden palmar. Por eso y aunque parezca paradojico lo más probable es que un militar, que no esté mal de la cabeza, sea pacifista.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Interesante, el tonto de Abascal partiéndose la cara por la OTAN, y ellos tratándole de mierda de extrema derecha. Le está bien por gilipollas.





Me he encontrado con este tuit y creo que se relaciona con esto.


----------



## ProfeInsti (10 May 2022)

Un ataque con misiles lanzado por las fuerzas rusas contra un centro comercial y un almacén de productos en Odesa ha causado al menos un muerto y 5 heridos, según ha informado el Comando Operativo en el sur de Ucrania.


----------



## chemarin (10 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Me he encontrado con este tuit y creo que se relaciona con esto.



En el mensaje de Tersch encaja perfectamente, Abascal no lo sé, pero que está condicionado totalmente en su pensamiento por gente como Tersch, es evidente. Todos los partidos tienen problemas parecidos, las élites los acaban infiltrando a todos, y VOX no iba a ser menos. Empezaron bien, pero a medida que crecen empiezan a condicionarles el discurso, en el caso de VOX, no se atreven a defender la neutralidad, apoyan las vacunas, etc. El sistema permite alguna disidencia, pero no en todos los temas, mucho menos en los esenciales.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Dila que investiguen que es lo que ocurre con los maridos viogenizados...y la relacion que existe con el numero de varones sin techo en muchas ciudades españolas...si no les interesaria hacer estadistica sobre cuantos divorciados acaban en la calle...
> 
> Seguro que SI les interesa...HACE COSAS MUY CHULASSS!!!



Y es la nueva lideresa de la moda y el estilo ... superchuli ...


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

Odessa, sinceramente, no sé qué había allí, pero wow.
Algunos millones de dinero de los contribuyentes de la UE, el Reino Unido y la UE se fueron allí


No almacene armas en una belleza de centro comercial.
Los bombardeos nocturnos destruyeron un centro comercial en Odesa. Una persona muere. Zona residencial alrededor dañada. Lo llamativo: sabíamos que sería Odesa para el 9 de mayo. Es un ataque de un ataque para mantener a los residentes con miedo.


Combatientes de defensa territorial se quejan de ser enviados al frente
Militantes de la 101 Brigada de Defensa Territorial (TrO) de la región de Transcarpacia se quejan de que fueron enviados al frente en la LPR.


El Reino Unido envió armas y entrenó a las tropas ucranianas mucho antes de que comenzara la guerra.


La National Endowment for Democracy (NED) es en realidad la "segunda CIA" de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Triyuga (10 May 2022)

*Ucrania: La silenciada abominación de las «granjas humanas»*






TV.- Tremenda la legislación «progre» ucraniana que permite/favorece las «GRANJAS HUMANAS», donde mujeres – generalmente pobres – «alquilan» sus cuerpos para parir hijos ajenos a cambio de DINERO.
Los traficantes de seres humanos no demandan a los compradores ni que sean matrimonio o parejas invertidas, ni solteros, ni la edad ni antecedentes penales, así que un pervertido puede comprar un niño. Solo les importa que paguen el elevado precio de la «transacción».
Un «NEGOCIO» REPUGNANTE, indigno de un país civilizado. Máxime cuando su presidente tanto clama ahora, e plena guerra, por el respeto a los Derechos Humanos.
Ahora se da un paso más y los promotores de este «INHUMANO TRAFICO» quieren que las «mujeres objeto» ABORTEN, ante los problemas surgidos para «cobrar» los niños a medida que nazcan. Parece que esta «posibilidad» está incluida en el «contrato comercial».
Europa parece que prefiere SILENCIAR estas otras muertes. ! Que «cómodo» es silenciar las abominaciones cuando las permite un ferviente seguidor del Nuevo Orden Mundial, de un lacayo de la infernal Agenda 2030. Incluida España, en este bochornoso silencio, que también españoles eligen sus falsos hijos en el «hipermercado de carne» ucraniano con total impunidad.
En esta España albañal donde el Gobierno se gasta millones en promocionar el aborto, en todas sus asesinas «variantes».










Ucrania: La silenciada abominación de las «granjas humanas»







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

Una pequeña reflexión: Me cuesta creer lo nazis que son los ucranianos (que no dudo que tienen lo suyo) cuando la gente que me lo dice tiene en su avatar la bandera de españaza con el PUTO AGUILUCHO DE LOS COJONES.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

"A Estados Unidos sólo le queda dinero para la ayuda militar a Ucrania hasta la tercera semana de mayo", dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby.

Según él, sólo quedan unos 100 millones de dólares para financiar a Ucrania, razón por la cual el gobierno de Biden pidió anteriormente al Congreso que aprobara un paquete de ayuda adicional por valor de 33.000 millones de dólares.

Hasta ahora, ese dinero no se ha asignado. "Así que instamos al Congreso a que actúe rápidamente", dijo Kirby.

"Golpea el hierro, como dice nuestro jefe" o "Si ves el dinero, no pierdas el tiempo", quiso añadir Kirby, pero no lo hizo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47981


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

*Campos de entrenamiento de defensa territorial en el noreste de Ucrania*

Los ciudadanos de las provincias de Chernihiv y Sumy están siendo movilizados en masa en unidades de defensa territorial

En primer lugar, se recluta a los ciudadanos que residen en las regiones fronterizas con Rusia. Tras la selección, son enviados a campos de entrenamiento donde se les enseñan los fundamentos del combate militar general, así como actividades de sabotaje como parte de pequeños grupos.

Las AFU tienen previsto alistar a la población de los distritos de Novogorod-Seversky y Koryukovsky, en la región de Chernihiv, y de los distritos de Sumy y Shostka, en la región de Sumy, limítrofes con las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk de la Federación Rusa.

El número total de movilizaciones previstas supera las 5.000. Se hace hincapié en los habitantes de estos distritos por su conocimiento del terreno y su capacidad teórica para moverse de forma encubierta por él.

Por supuesto, es imposible hacer que todo el mundo luche y arriesgue su vida, y atraer a un número tan grande de civiles es el sueño húmedo del régimen de Kiev.

Sin embargo, no hay que subestimar la posible amenaza. Incluso unos pocos grupos con un excelente dominio de la geografía y las peculiaridades de la zona pueden causar muchos problemas.

Lista de campos de entrenamiento:

➖ Centro de Formación de Defensa de Tetro en Trostyanets, en la región de Sumy, cerca de la pista de aterrizaje - 50.4913690, 35.0010240
Campo de tiro del 91º regimiento de la Guardia Nacional en Akhtyrka, región de Sumy - 50.3066667, 34.8805556
➖ 169 centro de formación "Desna" en la región de Chernihiv - 50.9263889, 30.7572222
➖ Base del puesto fronterizo en Gremyache, región de Chernigov - 52.3389079, 33.2904927

t.me/boris_rozhin/47980


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

*Probables zonas de posicionamiento de los misiles Neptun cerca de Odessa*

Los comandantes ucranianos han declarado repetidamente sobre el uso de misiles antibuque Neptun contra los barcos rusos en el Mar Negro. Aunque los complejos suponen una seria amenaza en sí mismos, no hay que olvidar que los "Neptun" pueden ser en realidad complejos antibuque "legendarios" de los países de la OTAN.

Hasta hace poco, se desconocía la ubicación exacta de los sistemas. Sin embargo, las posiciones de los lanzadores deben cumplir varios criterios importantes:

▪ La capacidad de tener una visión completa de la zona de agua y al mismo tiempo ocultar el terreno

▪ Disponibilidad de puntos de lanzamiento de misiles y rutas de retirada rápida a una zona de refugio

El equipo de Rybar ha analizado las posibles ubicaciones de los sistemas ucranianos de Neptuno.

La montaña Zhevakhova, en Odessa, cumple los criterios más explícitos. Está a más de 40 metros sobre el nivel del mar y el punto más alto está oculto desde el Mar Negro y la costa.

En los alrededores de la montaña hay tres puntos potencialmente convenientes para la ubicación del CDB. Desde estas posiciones es posible apuntar a los objetivos sin obstáculos al amparo de las colinas de tierra y el alcance del complejo le permite alcanzar objetivos a larga distancia (hasta 280 km).

Coordenadas:
➖ 46.542373, 30.734370
➖ 46.543719, 30.733395
➖ 46.545665, 30.731672

Y dado el constante apoyo de los servicios de inteligencia de EE.UU. y los países de la OTAN, no hay tiempo para gastar en la selección de objetivos: salir de la clandestinidad, atacar y retirarse a una posición cerrada lleva el menor tiempo posible.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47978


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Fíjate como excluyen siempre el imperialismo anglo estos rojos. Eso indica muy claramente la procedencia de todas esas ideas marxistas y a los intereses que obedecen.



Disculpad mi vehemencia y mi agresividad con estos dos pajaros de mal aguero...

No se lo aguanto mas.

El afrancesado este hijodemilputas...no sera el bizco aquel del "en la guerra de la independencia yo iba con los franceses".

El director de cine, lamecirios del Bardem...


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

No hay país más servil que España
_
La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, fue arrojada con huevos en un mitin electoral en la ciudad alemana de Wuppertal. Los manifestantes acusaron al Partido Verde de fomentar la guerra e intentar arrastrar a Alemania al conflicto en Ucrania._


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Dila que investiguen que es lo que ocurre con los maridos viogenizados...y la relacion que existe con el numero de varones sin techo en muchas ciudades españolas...si no les interesaria hacer estadistica *sobre cuantos divorciados acaban en la calle...*
> 
> Seguro que SI les interesa...HACE COSAS MUY CHULASSS!!!



Portaros bien y obedeced y no os echarán de casa.    O eso o espabilais y ganais para mantener media docena de zulos. Tu verás .... Pero si sois pobres y no podeis pagar dos casas o tres, obedeced y sed buenos.


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

CRUCES DEL SECTOR DE KREMINNA - Actualización
FIRMS indica incendios de artillería registrados por AFU (probablemente no vistos en el río pantanoso)
1. Cabeza de puente Belogorovka
a.Confirmados varios puntos de cruce
b.Gancho derecho confirmado hacia el este (luego SE en reingreso)
2. Indicación de cabeza de puente prevista/real NE Serebryanka


La escalada de la situación cerca de las fronteras de Bielorrusia continúa. Así, en la ciudad polaca de Wolomin, el 9 de mayo, se vio un tren que transportaba tanques estadounidenses Abrams hacia la frontera entre Polonia y Bielorrusia.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Los transportistas de grano ucranianos se dirigen al puerto moldavo de Giurguleshti en el Danubio

Todo es como en los cuarenta primeros. Y hay combustible para los camiones.

Luego se exportará la tierra negra.

t.me/boris_rozhin/47977

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Portaros bien y obedeced y no os echarán de casa.    O eso o espabilais y ganais para mantener media docena de zulos. Tu verás .... Pero si sois pobres y no podeis pagar dos casas o tres, obedeced y sed buenos.



Y este, una vez mas...es el nivel.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

El depósito de armas occidental almacenado por las AFU en uno de los centros comerciales de Odessa ya no existe.

t.me/epoddubny/10491


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y este, una vez mas...es el nivel.



Oye ... yo estoy divorciao dos veces y no estoy en la puta calle. Aun me quedan la casa en la que vivo y dos pisos más. Yo si me podía permitir el lujo de hacer el hijoputa con las parientas.   El que no pueda que acepte su realidad, se porte bien y obedezca a todo lo que le mande la otra si quiere comer caliente todos los días ....... Es lo que hay ...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Tras los ataques de Onyx, las AFU perdieron el aeródromo de Chervonoglinske, cerca de 
Ismail, desde el que habían intentado atacar previamente la Isla de la Serpiente.

Los intentos fueron infructuosos y supusieron importantes pérdidas para las AFU: personal, flota de barcos, así como aviones del ejército, de ataque y no tripulados.

La Isla Serpentina permite controlar la parte noroeste del Mar Negro y vigilar, por ejemplo, la entrada de buques con carga militar o de combustible y lubricantes para las tropas ucranianas a través de la desembocadura del Danubio. 

t.me/epoddubny/10492


----------



## NS 4 (10 May 2022)

Que hijodeputa mas majo que eres...

Espero la vida no te borre la sonrisa...salao...


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Oye ... yo estoy divorciao dos veces y no estoy en la puta calle. Aun me quedan la casa en la que vivo y dos pisos más. Yo si me podía permitir el lujo de hacer el hijoputa con las parientas.   El que no pueda que acepte su realidad, se porte bien y obedezca a todo lo que le mande la otra si quiere comer caliente todos los días ....... Es lo que hay ...



Y no es mejor no meter a una femiNAZI en casa ? , Preguntó.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 May 2022)

Lastima que no fueran bombas en vez de huevos lo que la tenían que haber tirado a la pijo Charo repugnante esa.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

*Reuters: Alemania y Catar no se ponen de acuerdo sobre las entregas de gas natural licuado que reemplazaría al suministro ruso*

En un futuro próximo no se espera que Berlín asegure los suministros necesarios, según las fuentes del medio.





Imagen ilustrativaMariusz Burcz / Alamy / Legion-Media
Las negociaciones que Alemania mantiene con Catar sobre la entrega de gas natural licuado procedente del país árabe se habrían atascado debido a las discrepancias que ambas naciones mantienen en relación con las condiciones clave de un eventual acuerdo, informa Reuters, que cita a personas familiarizadas con el asunto.
Berlín, que a finales de marzo pactó una "asociación energética a largo plazo" con Doha, busca actualmente reducir su dependencia del gas ruso —que el año pasado ascendía al* 55 %* de todo su gas natural— mediante la construcción de terminales de gas licuado que asegurarían las entregas desde Catar. Sin embargo, nuevas informaciones señalan que Alemania se ha enfrentado a retos inesperados en su carrera para diversificar los suministros.






Una de las discrepancias fundamentales entre las partes que imposibilita el acuerdo es la duración de los contratos. *Mientras Catar presiona para llegar a un acuerdo de al menos 20 años, Alemania se muestra reticente a las exigencias en vista de su objetivo de reducir las emisiones de carbono en el país al 88 % para el año 2040. *
Las fuentes también señalan que la nación árabe planea *prohibir que Alemania redirija el gas* adquirido a otras zonas de Europa, medida por la que la Unión Europea parece apostar en el caso de que Rusia corte el suministro.
Mientras, expertos consultados por Reuters recuerdan que Catar se adhiere firmemente a la indexación del petróleo, sistema que vincula los contratos con los precios del crudo. "Para asegurar los suministros, se espera que el equipo alemán necesite aceptar la estructura tradicional de la vinculación al petróleo", dijo Felix Booth, jefe del departamento del gas natural licuado de la empresa energética Vortexa, al señalar que se trata de "una exposición financiera significativa" para el comprador europeo.
Dadas las diferencias fundamentales, en un futuro próximo *no se espera* que Alemania asegure los suministros necesarios desde Catar, indicó una de las fuentes del medio.


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que hijodeputa mas majo que eres...
> 
> Espero la vida no te borre la sonrisa...salao...



Esto es como todo .... puedes pagar un ferrari y mantenerlo? Si puedes, te lo compras. Puedes pagar un divorcio sin quedarte con una mano detrás y otra delante? Si no puedes, no te cases. Que quereis vivir a mesa puesta y la vida no es así .... Eso es puto comunismo ....


----------



## Bartleby (10 May 2022)

Bueno pues ya estamos a diez de mayo, ha pasado el día de la victoria, y no se ha declarado la III Guerra Mundial, ni se ha puesto fin a la ofensiva en Ucrania, todo sigue igual. Me resulta, a estas alturas, curioso como algunos siguen haciendo caso a lo que dicen los medios.


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y no es mejor no meter a una femiNAZI en casa ? , Preguntó.



No hay feminazis. Hay gente que quiere hacer lo que le apetece, exactamente igual que tu. Hariais bien en ver el matrimonio como un cotrato comercial, que es lo que es en realidad cuando la quitas la literatura, la mitología y la religión, y no como una norma de conducta.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No hay país más servil que España
> 
> _La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, fue arrojada con huevos en un mitin electoral en la ciudad alemana de Wuppertal. Los manifestantes acusaron al Partido Verde de fomentar la guerra e intentar arrastrar a Alemania al conflicto en Ucrania._



Esto empieza... La gente está comenzando a hartarse. Que los sacrificios los haga su puta madre.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Los polacos van a lamentar por años haber elegido el bando equivocado. Parece que no les gustó que les librarán de los nazis.
> Esto pasa cuando los nazis estén sueltos en Europa….
> 
> Arrojan pintura roja al embajador de Rusia en Polonia, Serguéi Andréyev, mientras depositaba la ofrenda floral en el cementerio de los militares soviéticos en Varsovia. https://t.co/BZ7axbzGyo



Anda, lee un poco.



https://publicaciones.unirioja.es/ojs/index.php/brocar/article/viewFile/1628/1522


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esto es como todo .... puedes pagar un ferrari y mantenerlo? Si puedes, te lo compras. Puedes pagar un divorcio sin quedarte con una mano detrás y otra delante? Si no puedes, no te cases. Que quereis vivir a mesa puesta y la vida no es así .... Eso es puto comunismo ....



Le pueden dar mucho por c. Al globalismo progre que permite que para un hombre divorciarse sea la ruina, son criminales, yo en mi divorcio no perdí nada porque me preocupe de buscar una mujer con más pasta y medios que yo.
No mantengo a una tía ni borracho, que las mantenga su padre.
El regimen actual es CRIMINAL con los hombres pero es lo que votan los BORREGOS.


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Le pueden dar mucho por c. Al globalismo progre que permite que para un hombre divorciarse sea la ruina, son criminales, *yo en mi divorcio no perdí nada porque me preocupe de buscar una mujer con más pasta y medios que yo.*
> No mantengo a una tía ni borracho, que las mantenga su padre.
> El regimen actual es CRIMINAL con los hombres pero es lo que votan los BORREGOS.



Y no le sacaste una paguita? Mal hecho ...


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Le pueden dar mucho por c. Al globalismo progre que permite que para un hombre divorciarse sea la ruina, son criminales, yo en mi divorcio no perdí nada porque me preocupe de buscar una mujer con más pasta y medios que yo.
> No mantengo a una tía ni borracho, que las mantenga su padre.
> El regimen actual es CRIMINAL con los hombres pero es lo que votan los BORREGOS.



Menuda panda de cuñaos y pacones sois, entre eso y el banner de WW me teneis hasta la polla, me voy a forocoches.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Rusia controla totalmente el 20% del territorio ucraniano.



Y el 50% de los recursos, que es aún más importante que el territorio.
Y el 80% de las salidas al mar de Ucrania, que es tan o más importante que los recursos, y que el territorio.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te he remitido a un post plagado de referencias donde todo queda bien clarito: la causa de la invasión es la amenaza grave a la seguridad nacional de Rusia por parte de EEUU/OTAN que ha ignorado sistemáticamente las razonables preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia, engañándola y ninguneándola a lo largo de 25 años (expansión de la OTAN y del escudo antimisiles al este), ha cruzado la línea roja con el golpe de estado en Ucrania de 2014 y ha ido aún más allá usando al régimen ultranacionalista rusófobo de Kíev como ariete contra Rusia. Dado que Putin no iba a poder evitar la guerra, ha golpeado primero



No hay grave amenaza alguna a la seguridad de Rusia.
En cambio Rusi al tener más cabezas nucleares que nadie si supone una grave amenaza de seguridad para el resto del planeta. ¿Autorizas la invasion de Rusia? Si eres coherente dirás que si.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Reuters: Alemania y Catar no se ponen de acuerdo sobre las entregas de gas natural licuado que reemplazaría al suministro ruso*
> 
> En un futuro próximo no se espera que Berlín asegure los suministros necesarios, según las fuentes del medio.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que no quedan muchos con capacidad para suministrar a Alemania ... Estas cosas se tienen pensadas antes de montar el cirio que estan montando porque luego acaban en reculadas vergonzosas y nos tocará pagará pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania y además Rusia ya no volverá a fiarse de nosotros.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

¿Alguien se cree estas noticias/propaganda? Cada semana lanzan cientos de misiles y arrasan equipamiento a montones. 
¿no tienen fotos ni nada sobre todo esto?


----------



## Billy Ray (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esto empieza... La gente está comenzando a hartarse. Que los sacrificios los haga su puta madre.



La gente debería de empezar a tirar huevos podridos y tomates blandorros, de esos que huelen y todo. Debería de generalizarse la práctica anónima amparada cobardemente en la multitud del lanzamiento de cosas putrefactas a todos estos cerdos a sueldo que nos están jodiendo. ¿No lo han hecho en Polonia con el embajador ruso?, pues hay que hacerlo con todos ellos, que al menos no tengan la cara dura de pasearse en público tranquilos, que encima llevan escoltas que cobran un pastón pagadas por nosotros. Que las paguen con motivos, tomatazos podridos, huevos del año pasado, hasta cagarros les tiraba yo.
Yo recuerdo que antes la gente lo hacía y era algo muy sano, era una práctica social sana humillar al estafador y al mentiroso cuando se atrevía a salir en público. Un TOMATAZO PODRIDO a Sánchez en toda su jeta de cara polla sería poético.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Dudo mucho que tu pensamiento realmente sea tan cortoplacista, se deduce que mareas la perdiz en vano. Claro que tiene que ver, básicamente, es la principal razón para hacerlo.



No, no tiene nada que ver. No hay primavera en Rusia ni nada parecido. Expón otro argumento y lo comentamos.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Otanistas, estás son vuestras mierdas


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esto empieza... La gente está comenzando a hartarse. Que los sacrificios los haga su puta madre.



Y solo llevamos dos meses...cuando estemos en marzo 2023 y veamos que la cosa no mejora, nos vamos a reir.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues parece que no quedan muchos con capacidad para suministrar a Alemania ... Estas cosas se tienen pensadas antes de montar el cirio que estan montando porque luego acaban en reculadas vergonzosas y nos tocará pagará pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania y además Rusia ya no volverá a fiarse de nosotros.



Pero es que además, si quien te vende el gas sabe que son lentejas... pues te va a apretar hasta que te quedes cianotico. De una manera o de otra Alemania tiene que joder a Europa, ahora tendría que tomar el liderazgo y mandar por a tomar por culo a Biden and company, pero no, como los niños en el flautista de Hamelin, detras del engañabobos...


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Alguien se cree estas noticias/propaganda? Cada semana lanzan cientos de misiles y arrasan equipamiento a montones.
> ¿no tienen fotos ni nada sobre todo esto?



Y para qué van a hacer fotos?Lo que importa es joderlo todo y matarlos a todos y en eso están.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Lo he puesto en el principal, para que los otanistas rabien sabiendo que sus impuestos van a parar a Rusia, y me pagan el salario.

Noticia: - España aumenta un 60% la compra de Gas a Rusia, en Abril. Ya es un 8% del suministro total


España ha aumentado las compras a Rusia en Abril, en "lo peor" de las masacres de Bucha, y su puta madre


----------



## Egam (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y solo llevamos dos meses...cuando estemos en marzo 2023 y veamos que la cosa no mejora, nos vamos a reir.



La gente en general no tiene la percepción de que se viene el hambre. El despertar va a ser muy duro


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

*. Rusia: Las fuerzas de la República Popular de Lugansk alcanzan su frontera administrativa rompiendo la defensa del Ejército ucraniano*

Las fuerzas de la República Popular de Lugansk, apoyadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, han superado la defensa del Ejército ucraniano y han alcanzado su frontera administrativa, informó este martes en rueda de prensa el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.

La ruptura de la defensa en profundidad ocurrió después de la liberación de la localidad de *Popásnaya*. La ofensiva se saldó con la eliminación de hasta 120 efectivos, 13 vehículos blindados y 12 coches de diversas funciones, precisó el vocero.

La noche anterior, la aviación rusa neutralizó 16 zonas de concentración de tropas y equipos militares ucranianos.

Las fuerzas de misiles y de artillería eliminaron 33 puestos de mando, 407 puntos de concentración de personal y equipos, así como cinco depósitos de municiones y combustibles en territorio ucraniano. Fueron neutralizados hasta *380 efectivos* y 53 equipos militares.

Por otra parte, la institución precisó que la noche del 9 de mayo, un avión de ataque a tierra ucraniano *Su-25* fue derribado en un combate aéreo en la región de Járkov.


----------



## Liquamen (10 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Ucrania: La silenciada abominación de las «granjas humanas»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Propaganda absurda en el contexto de la guerra, puesto que la gestación subrogada *también es legal en Rusia*.


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

“Estamos utilizando a los ucranianos por el momento como representantes. Nos enfrentamos potencialmente a un cataclismo económico en los Estados Unidos. La inflación es inevitable. Tenemos este movimiento de larga duración hacia la frontera de Rusia. Los 'Chicos de Davos' traman el futuro del mundo”. — US Senador Richard Black


“La guerra nuclear es irracional. No existe un intelecto central que guíe la política exterior de Estados Unidos. Existe dentro de Rusia y China, pero la política exterior de los EE. UU. es como una mancha amorfa donde la gente hace pagos, sobornos y amenazas. Putin no causó ninguna inflación”. — Senador Richard Black


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, estás son vuestras mierdas



Que coño hacen ??? Es un curso de resiliencia o que ???


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)




----------



## Bimbo (10 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Propaganda absurda en el contexto de la guerra, puesto que la gestación subrogada *también es legal en Rusia*.



y en USA


----------



## Bartleby (10 May 2022)

Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él


----------



## ATDTn (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el principal, para que los otanistas rabien sabiendo que sus impuestos van a parar a Rusia, y me pagan el salario.
> 
> Noticia: - España aumenta un 60% la compra de Gas a Rusia, en Abril. Ya es un 8% del suministro total
> 
> ...



Era de esperar, la gente es Gili.
Y los políticos, además de gilis, criminales


----------



## Viricida (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él


----------



## Nico (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, estás son vuestras mierdas




Después pretendemos que el resto del mundo nos tome en serio.


----------



## ATDTn (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él



Un desfile militar que no sea agresivo y exhibicionista....pues con tanques rosas y flores.


----------



## Expected (10 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El partido comunista en Rusia no pasa en las generales, de un 20% de los votos, Rusia conmemora la victoria en una guerra sangrienta, no su pasado comunista.
> 
> PD- Apoyan, estan orgullosos de la historia de su nacion, pero no hacen apologia del comunismo, ponerse una pilotka en la cabeza solo es una forma de apoyar una importante fiesta nacional y no es lo mismo la bandera roja de la victoria, que la bandera roja sovietica.





Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él



Igualito que cuando veo el presupuesto del inútil Ministerio del coño morado. Eso es porno pero del duro y desagradable.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 May 2022)

Off topic

Esto es un videojuego



Por cierto, mejor que los cromas de Cialensky


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él



Este es el que quería tirar bombas atomicas en Rusia no?


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esto empieza... La gente está comenzando a hartarse. Que los sacrificios los haga su puta madre.



Sacrificarse para que ellos comisionen, como que jode un poco.


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

AFU se retira de Severodonetsk (sin confirmar)
RUNNING RUNNING APU de SEVERODONETSK y LYSICHANSK ... 10/05/2022


Actividad militar en el territorio de Bielorrusia el 9 de mayo (todo el equipo pertenece a la Defensa de Bielorrusia)
1) 08:20. El equipo militar estaba siendo descargado en la estación de Aziaryshcha. Había 15 tanques T-72B, 8 BMP-2, 2 BRM-1K.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y para qué van a hacer fotos?Lo que importa es joderlo todo y matarlos a todos y en eso están.



No parece que estén en nada. Solo frases escritas. Pero si funcionas por fe pues me parece bien.


----------



## Adriano II (10 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Esto es un videojuego
> 
> ...



Próxima parada deep fakes

Videos falsos indistinguibles de la realidad


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Un desfile militar que no sea agresivo y exhibicionista....pues con tanques rosas y flores.



Prefiere desfiles del orgullo gay o manifestaciones con batukadas.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*Bombardeo en Odesa: se registran víctimas*
- MARTES, 10 DE MAYO DE 2022, 09:14

Anastasiia Kalatur, Iryna Balachuk - Martes, 10 Mayo 2022, 09:14

Una persona ha muerto y 5 han resultado heridas como consecuencia de los bombardeos rusos en Odessa.

Fuente: Mando Operativo "Pivden" (Sur), Servicio Estatal de Emergencias en Telegram

Al parecer, se dispararon un total de siete cohetes contra la ciudad. Se señala que "se utilizaron claramente los de tipo soviético, que, debido a su antigüedad, ya están fallando en su puntería".

En la mañana del 10 de mayo, el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias señaló que uno de los cohetes impactó en un centro comercial y de ocio de la localidad de Fontanka, en el distrito de Odesa, a las 22:35 horas del 9 de mayo.

El impacto del misil causó destrozos seguidos de un incendio. A la 01:20, el fuego se había extinguido en una superficie de 1.000 metros cuadrados. Tres personas resultaron heridas. 

Como resultado de otro ataque con misiles en la noche del 9 de mayo, se incendiaron tres almacenes de productos terminados en el distrito Suvorovsky de Odesa. A las 01:30 horas, el fuego, que se extendía por una superficie total de 1.200 metros cuadrados, estaba extinguido. Una persona murió y dos resultaron heridas como consecuencia del incendio. 

Antecedentes: el 9 de mayo, los rusos lanzaron otro ataque con misiles contra Odesa, provocando un incendio en un centro comercial y de ocio.


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y no le sacaste una paguita? Mal hecho ...



Pensión compensatoria en único pago, me dio para pagar el alquiler de un año, menos da una piedra.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 May 2022)

No sé si habrá algún desapasionado en este foro, pero por si acaso hay alguno lo pongo.






__





El hilo de los desapasionados. 10 de mayo. Avance ruso lento pero constante en el Sudeste, consolidación en Kherson y retroceso en Jarkov.


Mi posición personal es que a mí me gustaría que Ucrania consiguiera volver las fronteras a la posición en que estaban el 24 de febrero, pero tampoco que fueran más allá. Para mi Crimea tiene toda la lógica de seguir siendo Rusia y en el Donbass es lo que hay. Pero mi opinión es irrelevante...




www.burbuja.info






*El hilo de los desapasionados. 10 de mayo. Avance ruso lento pero constante en el Sudeste, consolidación en Kherson y retroceso en Jarkov.*


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Menuda panda de cuñaos y pacones sois, entre eso y el banner de WW me teneis hasta la polla, me voy a forocoches.



Cuñaos por decir la realidad ?, Quién sale perdiendo en los divorcios por regla general ?, Pues eso.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

*Bombardeo en Odesa: se registran víctimas*
- MARTES, 10 DE MAYO DE 2022, 09:14

Anastasiia Kalatur, Iryna Balachuk - Martes, 10 Mayo 2022, 09:14

Una persona ha muerto y 5 han resultado heridas como consecuencia de los bombardeos rusos en Odessa.

Fuente: Mando Operativo "Pivden" (Sur), Servicio Estatal de Emergencias en Telegram

Al parecer, se dispararon un total de siete cohetes contra la ciudad. Se señala que "se utilizaron claramente los de tipo soviético, que, debido a su antigüedad, ya están fallando en su puntería".
[/QUOTE]


Les están violando, pero los ucranianos dicen: "se corrió fuera, no vale como violación".


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues parece que no quedan muchos con capacidad para suministrar a Alemania ... Estas cosas se tienen pensadas antes de montar el cirio que estan montando porque luego acaban en reculadas vergonzosas y nos tocará pagará pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania y además Rusia ya no volverá a fiarse de nosotros.



Te voy a contar un secretillo que PARECE SER los alemanes no saben... que es que...

Catar-Turquía... amigos y con finalidades comunes... amigos íntimiiiiiiiisimos... Erdogan ya le puso a Merkel una manifestación en la misma Alemania y SU DESEO intimiiiiiiiiiisimo ES SER MIEMBRO con plenitud de derechos de la UE, y por población y natalidad pues... si además APROBAMOS eso de que todo sea por mayorías...

Y si Ucrania es miembro, qúe DERECHOS no se merecen los turcos, que permiten el paso del gas para europa...

No queriamos rusos... no queremos turcos... pero SI CATARIES...

EUROPA empieza a ser un CACHONDEO político GENERAL...


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él



Este tío es un ultra radical al servicio del globalismo y por tanto de OTAN/USA


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (10 May 2022)

Sobre las unidades de defensa territorial enviadas al frente, pura carne de cañón









Украинские бойцы: «Нас с лопатами отправляют воевать против артиллерии»


В Сети все чаще стали появляться кадры, на которых целые подразделения ВСУ открыто выражают недовольство украинским командованием. Бойцы представляются из какой они войсковой части и подробно описывают происходящее.На первом видео журналист Антон Шульга говорит от имени бойцов батальона




topcor.ru


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Alguien se cree estas noticias/propaganda? Cada semana lanzan cientos de misiles y arrasan equipamiento a montones.
> ¿no tienen fotos ni nada sobre todo esto?



Para tener fotos tendrán que sacarlas los ucranianos digo yo y estos bastante tienen con hacer vídeos para el tiktok en las trincheras


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otanistas, estás son vuestras mierdas



Avión+hotel+dietas+sueldo para hacer el mono delante de 4 subnormales aburridos a los que vas a aburrir aún más.

Un sinsentido y un reflejo de como se gastan nuestro dinero en subnormalidades.

Que me parece muy bien que existan bailarines y que se ganen la vida con ello, pero esto es una subnormalidad


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secretillo que PARECE SER los alemanes no saben... que es que...
> 
> Catar-Turquía... amigos y con finalidades comunes... amigos íntimiiiiiiiisimos... Erdogan ya le puso a Merkel una manifestación en la misma Alemania y SU DESEO intimiiiiiiiiiisimo ES SER MIEMBRO con plenitud de derechos de la UE, y por población y natalidad pues... si además APROBAMOS eso de que todo sea por mayorías...
> 
> ...



Además puedo intuir el malestar de la élite turca, al ver como la arruinada y caótica Ucrania es una especie de niño mimado de la UE mientras ellos llevan décadas llamando a la puerta, hasta el punto de haber reformado su constitución a tal efecto. Aunque la marea europeísta ha bajado en estos últimos años en el país otomano, no dejan de tener su corazoncito. 

Los líderes europeos son, aparte de ser unos lameculos a sueldo de los anglos, una panda de lerdos de cuidado. Enmierdando las relaciones con países que hacen frontera con ellos y que además tienen una gran importancia en no pocos asuntos, desde la energía a la seguridad.


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

Me teneis que hacer un corquis de como se puede ser fatxa y proruso a muerte a la vez y no estar loca? estoy perdidisime.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

COMO TIENE QUE SER : EN SRI LANKA SE LE HAN HINCHADO LOS HUEVOS POR NOSEQUE Y HAN TIRADO AL RIO EL COCHE DE UN EX MINISTRO. PROPIEDADES DE POLITICOS


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/como-tiene-que-ser-en-sri-lanka-se-le-han-hinchado-los-huevos-por-noseque-y-han-tirado-al-rio-el-coche-de-un-ex-ministro-propiedades-de-politicos.1753758/ Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council @IntellUK 49 minutes ago Sri Lanka had enough...




www.burbuja.info











* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council *@IntellUK

49 minutes ago

Sri Lanka had enough with their corrupt government. A former minister's car was thrown into the water by protesters in Colombo. Residences, properties and vehicles of ruling party members are targeted across the island.



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/05/OoZUN41HD3KAvklPSPWt_10_adc57e8a7481a312a4f1aae167ad5124_video_original.mp4



AL PARECER HABRIAN TIRADO AL MANZANARES AL COCHE DE UN " EX MINISTRO CORRUPTO"

ALA GVARROS CON LOS PATOS VENGA !! A REFRESCARSE ! AL PILON !

Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council





​


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

Escriben que no solo algunos especialistas de la OTAN se encontraban en los sótanos de Azov, sino también superprofesionales de los rangos más altos de casi los mejores ejércitos y servicios especiales del mundo, desde el Tsakhal israelí y el sis francés hasta el bnd alemán y el inglés. mi-6.


La encuesta entre los liberales no salió según lo planeado….    
"Necesitamos tomar Polonia y tomar todo el Báltico. Necesitamos introducir conceptos: estados fallidos, estados criminales, belicistas..."


----------



## Atonito (10 May 2022)

Esto fue en Rusia el día de la victoria en la gran guerra patria, orgullo, honor y gloria a los caídos por la patria.



Mientras tanto en el parlamento Europeo....




Estamos muertos!!!!!


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Sobre las unidades de defensa territorial enviadas al frente, pura carne de cañón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, los mandan al frente a pelo, directos a la picadora. 

En el articulo se hace referencia a los problemas de salud en las filas ucranianas. Según he leído en la red, tienen un montón de casos de tuberculosis entre la soldadesca. Es un problema serio, muy serio.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Esto fue en Rusia el día de la victoria en la gran guerra patria, orgullo, honor y gloria a los caídos por la patria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios mío de mi vida.

Y algunos no quieren nukes y la desaparición de esta mierda


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me teneis que hacer un corquis de como se puede ser fatxa y proruso a muerte a la vez y no estar loca? estoy perdidisime.



Tú no pienses nene, caca


----------



## Mabuse (10 May 2022)

Joder, qué susto, los spetnaz han entrado en mi salón a quemar mis revistas Signal. Me ha costado convencerles de que son documentos históricos, pero al final son gente razonable.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

*POR FAVOR, QUE SUELTEN LA PRIMERA NUKE EN EL PARLAMENTO EUROPEO*


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Para tener fotos tendrán que sacarlas los ucranianos digo yo y estos bastante tienen con hacer vídeos para el tiktok en las trincheras



No tienen UAV? No confirman los blancos? Si son misiles guiados no tienen reenvío de vídeo? No tienen aviones de gran altitud? 
¿No tienen nada de nada?


----------



## Ardilla Roja (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Anda, lee un poco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Vamos, que contra Rusia se aliarían hasta con el mismísimo Belcebú. Y eso es lo que han hecho.


----------



## Mabuse (10 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Esto es un videojuego
> 
> ...



Canta un poco en los reflejos y la oclusión ambiental, pero nada que no se pueda arreglar en Blender o Aftereffects por alguien competente en cosa de minutos.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me teneis que hacer un corquis de como se puede ser fatxa y proruso a muerte a la vez y no estar loca? estoy perdidisime.



Depende de lo que entiendas por ser fachas, yo soy nacionalista español y proruso a muerte, quizás la locura se te pase estudiando historia, saludos


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía, los mandan al frente a pelo, directos a la picadora.
> 
> En el articulo se hace referencia a los problemas de salud en las filas ucranianas. Según he leído en la red, tienen un montón de casos de tuberculosis entre la soldadesca. Es un problema serio, muy serio.



Desgraciadamente necesitamos que la picadora funcione a tope, con el lavado de cerebro que tienen no hay nada que hacer. Manda cojones que hablando ruso vayan a morir por bandera...


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> *No hay grave amenaza alguna a la seguridad de Rusia.*
> En cambio Rusi al tener más cabezas nucleares que nadie si supone una grave amenaza de seguridad para el resto del planeta. ¿Autorizas la invasion de Rusia? Si eres coherente dirás que si.



Claro que la hay. Lo único que sucede es los cínicos follaOTAN tenéis una vara de medir tan brutal y una visión adulterada y maniquea de la realidad que da asco.

Ejemplo de amenazas a su seguridad que afronta Rusia con una Ucrania hostil y rusófoba en sus fronteras tras el golpe de estado de 2014.






Rusia cambia de estrategia: renuncia al resto de Ucrania y se centrará en el Donbas


zelensky pianista




www.burbuja.info





Todos los follaOTAN verán como justificable la intervención en islas Salomón (invasión o golpe de estado, todo con su falso relato para que la plebe se trague la papilla) del matón imperial que ya ha amenazado con actuar si china instala allí alguna base militar. A 11.000 km de EEUU
EE. UU. dice que actuará si China instala base en Islas Salomón | El Mundo | DW | 22.04.2022

Al igual que actuó en 1982 invadiendo Granada en un caso análogo al de Ucrania pero donde la amenaza era infinitamente menor


El argumento de que la mera tenencia de cabezas nucleares supone una grave amenaza es tan estúpido que no merecería ni que te contestara.

En ese contexto (de la amenaza nuclear) el juego es entre dos superpotencias, EEUU y Rusia, que tienen los mayores arsenales del planeta con mucha diferencia. La amenaza se da para una de ellas cuando hay un desequilibrio importante que provoca que el arsenal estratégico de disuasión de esa potencia nuclear pueda ser neutralizado por la otra (es lo que ocurre con el escudo ABM desplegado por EEUU en Europa, que sería además susceptible de ser usado ofensivamente)

Para reducir las cabezas nucleares, los misiles que las portan y la posibilidad de neutralizar esos misiles balísticos, estaban los tratados firmados con EEUU y la URSS durante la Guerra Fría. Y como ya te he dicho EEUU se ha follado dos de los importantes (ABM e INF) reactivando la carrera armamentística


----------



## bigplac (10 May 2022)

Pues igual que se puede ser judio y apoyar a muerte a los ucranianos.



chapuzator dijo:


> Me teneis que hacer un corquis de como se puede ser fatxa y proruso a muerte a la vez y no estar loca? estoy perdidisime.


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tienen UAV? No confirman los blancos? Si son misiles guiados no tienen reenvío de vídeo? No tienen aviones de gran altitud?
> ¿No tienen nada de nada?



Obviamente si mandas un pepinaco desde Crimea a Odessa no va a estar allí Paco con su cámara haciendo fotos y subiéndolas a Internet para que tú te quedes contento y de paso el SBU se lo folle.

Lo del UAV sobre Odessa para que contestar...

Sin duda tendrán operadores para localizar, informar y posiblemente marcar los objetivos, pero seguro que no están haciendo videos para el jolgorio del tiktok.

La guerra es localización y eliminación de objetivos, no hacer vídeos con chatarra requemada para hacer como que haces algo.

Unos destruyen objetivos y otros como ya demostró Gonzalo Lira, hacen vídeos propagandísticos con chatarra 4 veces quemada.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Jaque mate a otano-globalistas


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tienen UAV? No confirman los blancos? Si son misiles guiados no tienen reenvío de vídeo? No tienen aviones de gran altitud?
> ¿No tienen nada de nada?



Primero que nada, los Rusos no hacen la guerra como Occidente, por tanto no esperes que traten la información igual que Occidente. Para lo bueno, y para lo malo.

Otra cosa, con respecto a tu anterior comentario de si nos creemos todo lo que dicen en sus comunicados oficiales. 

En general si creo en las cifras que indican, básicamente porque van ganando y me parecen más fiables sus comunicados que los de la parte Ucraniana. Por supuesto la parte Rusa oculta cosas y ofrece los datos que le interesan, como cualquier país que esta en guerra o conflicto.

Pero nada que ver con los comunicados de la parte Ucraniana que insultan a la inteligencia como el famoso fantasma de Kiev, el se van a quedar sin misiles tras 3 días, las Wonderweapon como los Javelin, etc...


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Depende de lo que entiendas por ser fachas, yo soy nacionalista español y proruso a muerte, quizás la locura se te pase estudiando historia, saludos



Hostia que cacao, adiós.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Hostia que cacao, adiós.



No apagues la tele, muack


----------



## Zhukov (10 May 2022)

"Voenkor Kitten Z " 

Visión general de la situación en primera línea. Perspectivas y tácticas de acciones

1. Las operaciones de combate en dirección a Krasny Liman, en el asentamiento Popasnaya y otras áreas confirman que el enemigo ha comenzado a quedarse sin tiempo: no tienen tiempo para cavar, por lo que arrojan carne de cañón en los campos y retiran las fuerzas principales a las ciudades. Prepárate para las batallas urbanas, construye fortalezas en las ciudades. Esto es malo, pero aquí hay una doble historia: no podemos tomar ciudades, sino bloquearlas, evitando que se muevan logísticamente. Además del ferrocarril a Jarkov, el enemigo todavía tiene un ferrocarril a Kramatorsk. Que se sienten en las ciudades. Empecemos a controlar más territorios.

2. El conflicto es a largo plazo. Podemos cavar trincheras y bloquear las ciudades. No podrán quedarse en las ciudades por mucho tiempo si cortamos la logística. Intentarán contraatacar. Tienes que sacarlos y golpearlos en la dirección opuesta. Para nosotros, esto es bueno. El hecho de que ahora no tengan tiempo de excavar y construir esos complejos defensivos que estaban en el área de Avdeevka, Maryinka, Lisichansk, la aglomeración eslava-Kramatorsk es un hecho. 

3. Es necesario exprimir (desde debajo) de Donetsk, Lugansk, para alinear la línea con la ocupación de la parte restante de los territorios de Zaporozhye. Es necesario pasar por alto Nikolaev con acceso a Transnistria. Campos de trabajo, tomando pequeños asentamientos. En términos generales, para trabajar en el corredor de soluciones. Defiende fuertemente el corredor, espera hasta que el enemigo cometa un error para asaltar sobre sus hombros.

4. ¿Cuál es nuestro problema? Con las armas del enemigo de alta precisión (armas de alta precisión-OMC), con UAV de ataque que pueden "volar por la ventana". Pero la potencia de fuego en el campo, prevalecemos. Esto significa que necesitamos fortificarnos en el campo, cavar, crear áreas fortificadas a lo largo de la línea de defensa y esperar al enemigo, moler a su personal en contraataques e infligir pérdidas críticas en personal. Paralelamente a esto, prepárese para más batallas, rearme, haga, reciba, compre armas, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, prepárese para batallas callejeras.

5. Solo hay una táctica: exprimir lentamente al enemigo del territorio que es crítico para nosotros y actuar en defensa. Nos están presionando para que tomemos medidas. En las ciudades, estas acciones son tensas. ¿Por qué seguir sus reglas? Es necesario determinar la línea que es importante para nosotros, fortalecerla, ocupar el territorio tanto como sea posible y esperar. Espera y contraataca, aplastando al enemigo. Contraataque y espera. Pero prepárate para el asalto.

6. Krivoy Rog es una calle larga llena de fábricas. Están preparando un segundo Mariupol para nosotros. Las mismas plantas metalúrgicas. ¿Qué es Dnepropetrovsk? Fábricas. Zaporozhye tiene una isla en el centro del Dnieper - Khortitsa. Puedes tomar la ciudad, pero si vuelas los puentes y alineas la artillería, usarán la artillería de la isla para bombardear a todos los grupos atacantes, traerán todo por agua: el Dnieper es ancho allí. Por lo tanto, el trabajo desde la defensa es efectivo, causando el máximo daño a la mano de obra. La tarea es neutralizar 200-300 mil del enemigo. Entonces la situación comenzará a cambiar.

7. Ya comenzaría a equipar una zona sanitaria (tampón) alrededor de Jarkov. Allí no nos retiramos, sino que nos fuimos sin luchar, porque los movilizados de Lugansk con fusiles de cerrojo y cascos del modelo 1943 fueron enviadosa la 2da línea, y los grupos de asalto fueron más allá bajo Izyum. Naturalmente, es imposible mantener la situación con estas fuerzas, es simplemente imposible, las personas no están preparados. Ahora el enemigo está separado de la frontera de la Federación Rusa por 7 km.


----------



## Sinjar (10 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (10 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Depende de lo que entiendas por ser fachas, yo soy nacionalista español y proruso a muerte, quizás la locura se te pase estudiando historia, saludos



¿Sabes lo que también se pasa estudiando? El amor por esas gilipolleces de españita, de rusita y de ucrainita además de todos los estados. Ahora, que en ese momento dejaríais a la gente en paz produciendo y comerciando


----------



## alfonbass (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No apagues la tele, muack



Tu no haces lo mismo con el foro? bueno, y con los Doritos, of course


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No apagues la tele, muack



No, si no creas que soy adepto al gran hermano, ya de chavea me leí TODA la literatura rusa y me estoy viendo el RT en RUSO a ratos, pero es que estáis to lokos.


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

Eso lo será tu madre (osa)


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que coño hacen ??? Es un curso de resiliencia o que ???



Es un concurso de gilipollas, creo que va ganando el alemán.


----------



## alfonbass (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Además puedo intuir el malestar de la élite turca, al ver como la arruinada y caótica Ucrania es una especie de niño mimado de la UE mientras ellos llevan décadas llamando a la puerta, hasta el punto de haber reformado su constitución a tal efecto. Aunque la marea europeísta ha bajado en estos últimos años en el país otomano, no dejan de tener su corazoncito.
> 
> Los líderes europeos son, aparte de ser unos lameculos a sueldo de los anglos, una panda de lerdos de cuidado. Enmierdando las relaciones con países que hacen frontera con ellos y que además tienen una gran importancia en no pocos asuntos, desde la energía a la seguridad.



Hombre, a lo mejor si dejaran de hacer el tonto con las fronteras, enviando refugiados a Europa para enmierdar, pues el trato sería distinto, digo


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En cuanto vayan alcanzado volumen en el resto de paises se olvidarán de nosotros como clientes ... Y no sólo eso sino que su influencia ira en aumento en esa zona. Les hemos obligado a olvidarse de Europa como aliados y ahora miran a Asia. No son ellos los que van a perder un cliente, somos nosotros los que tendremos que afrontar la perdida del proveedor y nos lo tenemos más que ganado.



Se esta perdiendo el mejor proveedor y uno de los mejores clientes al mismo tiempo, la cantidad de exportaciones que se realizaban a Rusia y los turistas que recibía Europa se han perdido o costara mucho recuperarlos, al lado tengo un pueblo de playa que últimamente vivía de los rusos.



arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía, los mandan al frente a pelo, directos a la picadora.
> 
> En el articulo se hace referencia a los problemas de salud en las filas ucranianas. Según he leído en la red, tienen un montón de casos de tuberculosis entre la soldadesca. Es un problema serio, muy serio.



La tuberculosis, aparte de dejarte tirado, para curarla se necesitan unos antibióticos de nueva generación, la bacteria se ha hecho resistente a los que habia, y son 6 meses de tomarlos, aunque dejas de contagiar a los 15 días de su toma.

Lo se porque mi compi no se como la cogió, a mi me marearon a pruebas por ser conviviente, al final la neumóloga desistió y me dio el alta de seguimiento, no me contagie, misterios de la vida.

*Anexo:*

En Odessa hay unas famosas escaleras que dan al mar, fue en esas escaleras donde se roda la escena "de las escaleras" perteneciente a la película del director ruso Einsenstein "El acorazado Potenkin" que narra el amotinamiento de los marinos contra los oficiales zaristas, esta película esta considerada como una de las mejores obras de arte del cine mundial.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Claro que la hay. Lo único que sucede es los cínicos follaOTAN tenéis una vara de medir tan brutal y una visión adulterada y maniquea de la realidad que da asco.
> 
> Ejemplo de amenazas a su seguridad que afronta Rusia con una Ucrania hostil y rusófoba en sus fronteras tras el golpe de estado de 2014.
> 
> ...



O sea que es todo inventado en supuestos? Grande, gracias por confirmar el intento fallido de blanqueamiento. 
lo único tangible son ls cabezas nucleares rusas. El resto son quizás/parece/podria ser.

gracias.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Obviamente si mandas un pepinaco desde Crimea a Odessa no va a estar allí Paco con su cámara haciendo fotos y subiéndolas a Internet para que tú te quedes contento y de paso el SBU se lo folle.
> 
> Lo del UAV sobre Odessa para que contestar...
> 
> ...



Vale, no tienes ni idea y actúas por fe. 
Ok.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tienen UAV? No confirman los blancos? Si son misiles guiados no tienen reenvío de vídeo? No tienen aviones de gran altitud?
> ¿No tienen nada de nada?



Y me imagino que tampoco ganas de posturear ... Las guerras no se ganan ni se pierden con videos y no tienen esa necesidad.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Obviamente si mandas un pepinaco desde Crimea a Odessa no va a estar allí Paco con su cámara haciendo fotos y subiéndolas a Internet para que tú te quedes contento y de paso el SBU se lo folle.
> 
> Lo del UAV sobre Odessa para que contestar...
> 
> ...



Vale,


coscorron dijo:


> Y me imagino que tampoco ganas de posturear ... Las guerras no se ganan ni se pierden con videos y no tienen esa necesidad.



quien habla de ganar o perder? No se muy bien que tiene que ver tu respuesta con la cita.


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Vale, no tienes ni idea y actúas por fe.
> Ok.



Eres un coñazo de forero


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Zelenski pide a la comunidad internacional que desbloquee los puertos de Ucrania para evitar una crisis alimentaria mundial.*
El presidente de *Ucrania* advierte de que el comercio en los puertos del país está paralizado, por lo que insta a la comunidad internacional a tomar medidas inmediatas para poner fin al bloqueo ruso y permitir así el comercio de trigo y evitar una crisis alimentaria mundial. *Volodimir Zelenski* hizo estas declaraciones tras hablar con el presidente del Consejo Europeo, *Charles Michel*, quien visitó Odesa, el principal puerto del Mar Negro para la exportación de productos agrícolas, donde los misiles bombardearon varios sitios turísticos y destruyeron edificios el lunes. "Por primera vez en décadas y décadas, en Odesa no hay un movimiento regular de la flota mercante, no hay una rutina portuaria. Esto probablemente nunca haya sucedido en Odesa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial", dijo Zelenski en un vídeo.


----------



## EUROPIA (10 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*La ONU recalca que el número de muertos real en la guerra en Ucrania supera "por miles" a la cifra oficial.*
El responsable de la misión de Observación de Derechos de la ONU ha asegurado, también, que el número real de civiles fallecidos durante la* guerra en Ucrania *supera "por miles" a la cifra oficial facilitada hasta ahora, que asciende a 3.381.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía, los mandan al frente a pelo, directos a la picadora.
> 
> En el articulo se hace referencia a los problemas de salud en las filas ucranianas. Según he leído en la red, tienen un montón de casos de tuberculosis entre la soldadesca. Es un problema serio, muy serio.



La tuberculosis no es ningún problema, lo importante es el covid y su variante ómicron, mientras tengan las tres cuatro dosis de la vacuna experimental y usen sus mascarillas en las trincheras, están aptos para el suicidio combate.


----------



## aurariola (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el principal, para que los otanistas rabien sabiendo que sus impuestos van a parar a Rusia, y me pagan el salario.
> 
> Noticia: - España aumenta un 60% la compra de Gas a Rusia, en Abril. Ya es un 8% del suministro total
> 
> ...



tendra algo que ver con que nuestro presidente le regale el sahara a marruecos y se enemiste con argelia, gasista fiable que justo en el peor momento deja de vender españa para vender a italia, por que dice que su gas no va a permitir que acabe en marruecos via españa y que lo del sahara es una traicion.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

77 años después, Europa luchando en su conjunto contra el fascismo que amenaza la paz europea y contra el nuevo Hitler.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los líderes de la UE deberían ser juzgados por alta traición, ya que NO SIRVEN A LOS INTERESES DE LA UNION, sino a los de los EEUU y Reino Unido.



Espera sentado. Yo a quien juzgaría por alta traición, aplicando pena capital, sería al 99% de la población de la UE, que permite todas estas barbaridades durante décadas y no deja de mirar para otro lado.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Me encanta esta foto


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> O sea que es todo inventado en supuestos? Grande, gracias por confirmar el intento fallido de blanqueamiento.
> lo único tangible son ls cabezas nucleares rusas. El resto son quizás/parece/podria ser.
> 
> gracias.



Además de que se te ve a la legua que actúas como un hooligan, eres un indigente mental.

Las estrategias de defensa nacional de países serios están basadas en supuestos de amenazas potenciales pero reales y creíbles, no "inventadas". Y en la valoración de esas amenazas se toman en consideración factores como la hostilidad que muestran los estados, especialmente los que son enemigos históricos, como EEUU

EEUU invadió Granada por tener visos de credibilidad uno de esos "supuestos"

¿Por qué EEUU amenaza con intervenir en Islas Salomón?


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El fascismo nace del socialismo. Stricto sensu.
> 
> Repasa...



Se lo voy a corregir: El fascismo, como una adaptación colonial, 
se implementa por parte de las oligarquías europeas y surge como
respuesta para combatir la recién habida victoria de la revolución 
soviética.
La historia puede contarla como le apetezca, pero la geografía
mata el relato.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

__





Rumor: - LA VANGUARDIA DA COMO SEGURO EL CESE DE LA DIRECTORA DEL CENEÍ - ( CNI ) - HOY MISMO POR ANTONIO. DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS | ROYUELA


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-vanguardia-da-como-seguro-el-cese-de-la-directora-del-cenei-cni-hoy-mismo-por-antonio-dame-tu-fuerza-pegasus-royuela.1753775/ Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno...




www.burbuja.info






*Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno*​ 
*Caso Pegasus*

*El Gobierno destituye a Paz Esteban, directora del CNI, reacciones en directo*






*El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima reunión*
Juan Carlos Merino Madrid

10/05/2022 10:25Actualizado a 10/05/2022 11:31
Llega la reacción. Pedro Sánchez prometió actuar con la máxima transparencia, la máxima celeridad y la máxima contundencia ante el escándalo político del espionaje que amenaza el curso de la legislatura y de su propio mandato. Y hoy, a la vista de los informes sobre la amplitud del espionaje con el programa Pegasus sufrido en el seno del Ejecutivo –que además de al propio presidente del Gobierno y la titular de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afecta a otros ministros-, Sánchez ha decidido adoptar decisiones contundentes y dirimir responsabilidades.
En primer lugar, el cese de la directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), Paz Esteban, como máxima responsable del grave fallo de seguridad que permitió unos espionajes confirmados en los teléfonos móviles del presidente y de otros ministros hace un año, sin que se tuviera constancia de ellos hasta que hace unas semanas estalló el caso de los seguimientos al independentismo.​
[IMG alt="Paz Esteban, la directora del CNI en la entrada de la comision de secreretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados
(Dani Duch)"]https://www.lavanguardia.com/files/...r/uploads/2022/05/05/6273d765de429.jpeg[/IMG]
Paz Esteban, la hasta ahora directora del CNI, en la entrada de la comisión de secretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados (Dani Duch)​ 
Con los informes elaborados por el Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN) –el organismo dependiente del CNI competente en materia de ciberseguridad– que determinan el alcance del espionaje sufrido en el seno del Gobierno con el programa Pegasus, Sánchez ha planteado la destitución de la directora del servicio secreto español durante la reunión del Consejo de Ministros que se ha celebrado este martes.
Será precisamente Margarita Robles quien comparecerá este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros junto a la portavoz del Gobierno, Isabel Rodríguez. Además del presidente del Gobierno y la ministra de Defensa, también se podrían haber visto comprometidos los móviles del ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, y del actual ministro de Agricultura, Luis Planas.
Una vez dirimidas las responsabilidades por el escándalo del espionaje en el Ejecutivo, Sánchez prevé trasladar igualmente la decisión del cese de la directora del CNI al presidente de la Generalitat, Pere Aragonès, precisamente uno de los dirigentes independentistas que fueron espiados, en su caso, no obstante, con autorización judicial.
Sánchez y Aragonès se emplazaron el pasado viernes en Barcelona a mantener una próxima reunión con la que poder reconducir el choque provocado por el caso Pegasus, tras el que Esquerra mantiene bloqueada toda la agenda legislativa del Gobierno.​ 
Mostrar 78 comentarios









El Gobierno cesa a la directora del CNI, Paz Esteban


El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima...




www.lavanguardia.com












El Consejo de Ministros valora este martes el cese de la directora del CNI


El Gobierno valorará este martes en el Consejo de Ministros el posible cese de Paz Esteban, directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), tras la




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Charidemo (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Además de que se te ve a la legua que actúas como un hooligan, eres un indigente mental.
> 
> Las estrategias de defensa nacional de países serios están basadas en supuestos de amenazas potenciales pero reales y creíbles, no "inventadas". Y en la valoración de esas amenazas se toman en consideración factores como la hostilidad que muestran los estados, especialmente los que son enemigos históricos, como EEUU
> 
> ...



El "para qué" tiene un fondo de posicionamiento geopolitico y militar a largo plazo. El "por qué" es más sencillo: por que puede.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> O sea que es todo inventado en supuestos? Grande, gracias por confirmar el intento fallido de blanqueamiento.
> lo único tangible son ls cabezas nucleares rusas. El resto son quizás/parece/podria ser.
> 
> gracias.



La acumulación de tropas ucranianas en Donbass, incremento de los envíos de material militar por parte de EEUU, incremento importante de los ejercicios militares que jamás se habían llevado a cabo en años anteriores), negativa de los neonazis en Donbass a acatar órdenes y seguir Minsk II... Súmale los antecedentes del golpe de estado de 2014 y lo mencionado en los 10 puntos del post que te cité

Se veía venir.

Y esto sí es tangible e inequívoco


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Los cazas españoles desplegados en Lituania han interceptado seis aviones rusos esta semana.*
Los ocho aviones de combate F-18 Hornet desplegados por España en la misión de vigilancia del espacio aéreo de Lituania han participado en la última semana en seis interceptaciones de aviones militares de la Federación Rusa, dentro de la misión de Policía Aérea del Báltico de la OTAN. Según informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Lituania, del 2 al 8 de mayo los cazas españoles del Ala 12 con base en Torrejón de Ardoz, desplegados en el Destacamento Vilkas y que operan desde la base de Siauliai participaron en seis intercepciones de aeronaves militares rusas que, como suelen hacer, vuelan con el transponedor a bordo apagado, sin un plan de vuelo anunciado y en silencio de radio con centro de control de tráfico aéreo regional.


----------



## bambaloo_starck (10 May 2022)

Con respecto a la acería de Azovstal. ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué se decidió en la época sociética hacer una auténtica fortaleza antinuclear en una acería? ¿No sería más lógico que se hubiera hecho en una base militar?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Localizan 44 cuerpos bajo los escombros de un edificio derruido en Izium.*
Un total de 44 cuerpos de ciudadanos fallecidos han sido localizados entre los escombros de una casa destruida por los bombardeos rusos en Izium, según informa este martes el jefe de la Adminsitración Militar Regional de Jarkov, Oleh Synehubov. "Los cuerpos de 44 civiles han sido encontrados bajo los escombros de un edificio de apartamentos de cinco pisos en la ciudad de Izium, que fue ocupada temporalmente por las tropas rusas", asegura. Al parecer, la destrucción del inmueble se produjo durante un bombardeo ruso a principios de marzo.


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pensión compensatoria en único pago, me dio para pagar el alquiler de un año, menos da una piedra.



Pues no se de que te quejas ..... Te libraste de ella y encima le sacaste una paguita .... que más quieres?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*El desgaste de las tropas rusas desemboca en motines: "Los soldados empiezan a desobedecer las órdenes"*
La guerra es un maratón feroz, hecho de conquistas y retrocesos, ninguno definitivo: lo es, al menos, en esta larga fase de la guerra en Ucrania, tras el cambio de objetivos de Vladimir Putin.

Sus tropas están en una posición claramente favorable en el sector de *Severodonetsk*, en el este del país. A pesar de las pérdidas, han obligado al dispositivo ucraniano a despejar posiciones. Si el avance continúa y se cierra, varios miles de soldados corren el riesgo de verse rodeados.









El desgaste de las tropas rusas desemboca en motines: "Los soldados empiezan a desobedecer las órdenes"


La guerra es un maratón feroz, hecho de conquistas y retrocesos, ninguno definitivo: lo es, al menos, en esta larga fase de la guerra en Ucrania, tras el cambio de objetivos de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ATDTn (10 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Es un concurso de gilipollas, creo que va ganando el alemán.



Se lo curran mucho para ganar al nuestro, campeón de supervivientes.


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tienen UAV? No confirman los blancos? Si son misiles guiados no tienen reenvío de vídeo? No tienen aviones de gran altitud?
> ¿No tienen nada de nada?



Nad de nada .... y los misiles van todos desviaos ....


----------



## orcblin (10 May 2022)

yo no entiendo el discurso sobre que rusia va despacio y no se que cosas.

la otan ha decidido luchar hasta el último ucraniano, y rusia la ha aceptado con una media de 500 bajas al día...

dentro de 1 mes serán 15000 soldados muertos más o menos y los reemplazos cada vez son peores.. y
los mercenarios cada vez menos ya que nadie quiere ser carne de artillería.

o se mete tropas la otan o esto es un sinsentio.. y si mete tropas habrá nukes así que esto no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Reino Unido asegura que Putin ha subestimado la resistencia ucraniana.*
El presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, evitó anunciar ayer un éxito militar significativo durante el desfile del Día de la Victoria debido a sus fallos operativos y a que ha subestimado a la resistencia ucraniana, según el último parte de inteligencia divulgado por Reino Unido.

De acuerdo a las informaciones británicas, es probable que el plan que Rusia formó para llevar a cabo la *guerra en Ucrania *se basara en la suposición errónea de que se encontraría con una resistencia limitada y sería capaz de rodear rápidamente los centros de población. Esta suposición llevaría a las tropas rusas a intentar una operación inicial ligera que estaba destinada a lograr una victoria rápida con un costo mínimo. SIn embargo, este error de cálculo condujo a fuertes pérdidas al ejército ruso, subraya el parte facilitado por el ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## pegaso (10 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La única "clase" en la que acepto que me encasille nadie, es en la de ESPAÑOL, y nada más.



Y mucho ESPAÑOL coño.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*"¿Putin? Un dictador paranoico": el 'hackeo' de dos reporteros rusos a su propio medio afín al Kremlin en el Día de la Victoria.*
Es la mañana del 9 de mayo, día de la victoria de la *URSS *sobre la *Alemania *nazi, y la popular web _*Lenta.ru*_, un medio pro *Kremlin*, amanece llena de artículos antibelicistas que acusan a *Putin* de ser un "dictador paranoico" que quiere "arrastrar a *Rusia* al abismo", "a la guerra más sangrienta del siglo XXI".

Obviamente, la administración de la página, que tiene más de 200 millones de visitas mensuales, se apresuró inmediatamente a eliminar los artículos que, sin embargo, se pueden encontrar todavía en web.archive.org.

La sensacional protesta parte de dos periodistas del propio medio, *Egor Polyakov* y *Alexandra Miroshnikova. *"Teníamos que hacerlo hoy. Queríamos recordar a todos por qué lucharon realmente nuestros abuelos en este hermoso 'Día de la Victoria': por la paz", ha afirmado Polyakov, de 30 años, a _The Guardian_ .









"¿Putin? Un dictador paranoico": el 'hackeo' de dos reporteros rusos a su propio medio afín al Kremlin en el Día de la Victoria


Es la mañana del 9 de mayo, día de la victoria de la URSS sobre la Alemania nazi, y la popular web Lenta.ru, un medio pro Kremlin, amanece llena de artículos antibelicistas que...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ussser (10 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están tirando fuerte.



Los que contemplan explosiones detrás de cristales deben ser idiotas.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver. No hay primavera en Rusia ni nada parecido. Expón otro argumento y lo comentamos.



Que usted lo desconozca dice mucho de usted; bien por ignorancia, bien por "olvidadizo".
Sin embargo, en Rusia ha habido varios intentos de cambio de régimen que finalizaron
fracasando ( como en 2011) porque los cipayos que la CIA fichó eran muy torpes, malos
de solemnidad y sin arraigo social alguno (salvo en alguna ciudad que ahora no recuerdo,
con su alcade). Que usted no recuerde al "guaidog" moscovita, el estafador Navalny, le
hace un feo a sus "argumentaciones" de escapulario.
saludos.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*El Congreso debate hoy el endurecimiento temporal de las penas de trata en contextos bélicos como la guerra en Ucrania.*
El Pleno del Congreso debate este martes la toma en consideración de una propuesta de ley del PSOE para modificar el Código Penal y que, de forma temporal, se agraven las penas por delito de trata de seres humanos en contextos de guerra, aprovechando el éxodo de mujeres desplazadas por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

El texto de la norma plantea una modificación del artículo 177 bis del Código Penal, que establece penas de entre cinco y ocho años de prisión a los reos de trata de seres humanos que se produzca en territorio español.


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Alguien se cree estas noticias/propaganda? Cada semana lanzan cientos de misiles y arrasan equipamiento a montones.
> ¿no tienen fotos ni nada sobre todo esto?



Por si lo desconoces, en Ucrania ES DELITO publicar cualquier evidencia de un desastre, salvo que hayan podido intervenir (y limpiar) las fuerzas de seguridad.
Si eres ucraniano, el SBU te puede regalar unas bonitas colonias penitenciarias, y si eres extranjero, directa expulsión y prohibición de retorno en muchos años.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Cualquiera que haya estado en los países bálticos, soviéticos hasta el 91, sabe que no quieren tener nada que ver con Rusia.


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el principal, para que los otanistas rabien sabiendo que sus impuestos van a parar a Rusia, y me pagan el salario.
> 
> Noticia: - España aumenta un 60% la compra de Gas a Rusia, en Abril. Ya es un 8% del suministro total
> 
> ...



De hecho, uniendo puntos, resulta que:
Argelia, nuestro histórico mayor suministrador, nos ha restringido el suministro.
Argelia, suministrador tradicional a Marruecos, les ha cerrado el grifo totalmente.
Argelia nos ha dicho que ojito con reexportar gas argelino a Marruecos vía España.
España, además de regalarles el Sahara, se ha comprometido a que a Marruecos no le falte nada de gas. Y se ha comprometido también a que "ninguna molécula" de gas argelino vaya a parar a Marruecos.
Así que España ha tenido que adquirir el gas que se comprometió a suministrar a Marruecos, y que ya no sirve Argelia, en otro lugares.
¿Dónde?
Pues a quien tiene gas a cascoporro: Rusia.
Por supuesto, como no tenemos gasoducto, ha tenido que ser en base a metaneros (y les quitamos barcos disponibles a USA y Qatar).
Y por supuesto, como no tenemos contratos históricos a largo plazo, ha tenido que ser mediante pagos al contado en rublos.

En resumen, que por una pelea entre moros (Argelia vs Marruecos), España está comprando bajo mano cantidades ingentes de gas ruso en metaneros, y pagando en rublos (_of course_).
Cosas de la geopolítica y los tontos útiles.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*La cifra de refugiados ucranianos supera ya los 5,9 millones.*
Más de 5,9 millones de personas han salido de Ucrania desde que comenzó la *guerra*, según un balance actualizado este martes por el Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Refugiados, que teme que el dato supere incluso los ocho millones en las próximas semanas.

Polonia, con 3,2 millones de refugiados, es el país que más llegadas ha registrado hasta la fecha, por delante de Rumanía (884.000), Hungría (573.000), Moldavia (457.000) y Eslovaquia (404.000). Acnur tiene registrados otros 739.000 refugiados en Rusia, aunque autoridades locales aseguran que hay más de un millón.


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

Era el grano de simiente, y alguna que otra reserva que les quedaba.
Pero claro, como tampoco es que tengan mucho gasoil para laborar campos, plantar se podría plantar, pero la cosecha y transporte ya iba a ser como bastante imposible.

Por otra parte, parece que este año en Crimea sí que van a poder hacer una buena cosecha de arroz.....


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Además de que se te ve a la legua que actúas como un hooligan, eres un indigente mental.
> 
> Las estrategias de defensa nacional de países serios están basadas en supuestos de amenazas potenciales pero reales y creíbles, no "inventadas". Y en la valoración de esas amenazas se toman en consideración factores como la hostilidad que muestran los estados, especialmente los que son enemigos históricos, como EEUU
> 
> ...



Inventadas. Reales no hay ninguna. 
¿Donde está la amenaza real que dices?


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La acumulación de tropas ucranianas en Donbass, incremento de los envíos de material militar por parte de EEUU, incremento importante de los ejercicios militares que jamás se habían llevado a cabo en años anteriores), negativa de los neonazis en Donbass a acatar órdenes y seguir Minsk II... Súmale los antecedentes del golpe de estado de 2014 y lo mencionado en los 10 puntos del post que te cité
> 
> Se veía venir.
> 
> Y esto sí es tangible e inequívoco



Otra vez con lo de neonazis? Deja los invents o no se te podrá tomar en serio.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que usted lo desconozca dice mucho de usted; bien por ignorancia, bien por "olvidadizo".
> Sin embargo, en Rusia ha habido varios intentos de cambio de régimen que finalizaron
> fracasando ( como en 2011) porque los cipayos que la CIA fichó eran muy torpes, malos
> de solemnidad y sin arraigo social alguno (salvo en alguna ciudad que ahora no recuerdo,
> ...



Y más invents. Ahora el invent de la CIA. 
Si vas a dedicarte a repetir mantras o magufadas lo dejamos.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Un antiguo mercenario de Rusia asegura que el ejército de su país no estaba preparado para la guerra en Ucrania.*
El fracaso del ejército ruso en la toma de Kiev ha sido inevitable en la* guerra en Ucrania* porque en años anteriores nunca se enfrentaron a un enemigo poderoso, según un antiguo mercenario del grupo Wagner, vinculado al Kremlin, que luchó junto al ejército ruso en varios conflictos internacionales.

"Les pilló completamente por sorpresa que el ejército ucraniano resistiera con tanta fuerza", asegura Marat Gabidullin. Según cuenta, los combatientes rusos con lo que habló cuando comenzó la guerra en Ucrania le dijeron que esperaban enfrentarse con pequeñas milicias cuando invadieron Ucrania, no con tropas bien entrenadas. "Yo les dije: chicos, eso es un error", asegura Gabidullin, que actualmente vive en Francia.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por si lo desconoces, en Ucrania ES DELITO publicar cualquier evidencia de un desastre, salvo que hayan podido intervenir (y limpiar) las fuerzas de seguridad.
> Si eres ucraniano, el SBU te puede regalar unas bonitas colonias penitenciarias, y si eres extranjero, directa expulsión y prohibición de retorno en muchos años.



No es cierto. Hay reportajes fotográficos de otros medios de las pérdidas de Ukrania. 
Hablamos de pérdidas deequipamiento militar, nada más.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Convoy ruso por algún pueblo en la región de Donetsk.

De 12 vehículos, 7 destruidos.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Y más invents. Ahora el invent de la CIA.
> Si vas a dedicarte a repetir mantras o magufadas lo dejamos.



Otro pájaro que lo resuelve todo con su mantra favorito: "invents"...
¿Usted es incapaz de contrastar o rebatir algún argumento que no sea
con esa tontería de ignorantes?


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Otro pájaro que lo resuelve todo con su mantra favorito: "invents"...
> ¿Usted es incapaz de contrastar o rebatir algún argumento que no sea
> con esa tontería de ignorantes?



¿Qué argumento puedo rebatir si parte de tu imaginación o de repetir mantras?
Si tú estás conforme con hablar de fantasmas y magufadas es cosa tuya.

¿Tienes algo concreto que aportar? ¿Que no esté basado en supuestos indemostrables pero que ya te vienen bien?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 May 2022)

Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

¡¡Ostia!! esto es un puto descojono:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Qué argumento puedo rebatir si parte de tu imaginación o de repetir mantras?
> Si tú estás conforme con hablar de fantasmas y magufadas es cosa tuya.
> 
> ¿Tienes algo concreto que aportar? ¿Que no esté basado en supuestos indemostrables pero que ya te vienen bien?



Al ignore por desinformador.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

Y para todos esos torpes que dicen que los "nazis" en Ucrania es un invento
o no eran una razón válida para las acciones de Rusia. Acá esto, de 2018;

 Estados Unidos está armando y ayudando a los neonazis en Ucrania, mientras el Congreso debate la prohibición


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No es cierto. Hay reportajes fotográficos de otros medios de las pérdidas de Ukrania.
> Hablamos de pérdidas deequipamiento militar, nada más.



Documéntate:








Periodista neerlandés denuncia arresto y expulsión de Ucrania | DW | 04.04.2022


El reportero de guerra neerlandés, Robert Dulmers, denunció haber sido arrestado en Ucrania y deportado a Moldavia por presuntamente violar normas que prohíben compartir o publicar imágenes de ataques rusos.




www.dw.com


----------



## crocodile (10 May 2022)

Fuera la Unión Europrogre, Unión de mangantes, burócratas y traidores vendidos a USA y al globalismo.
Salida ya.


----------



## Prophet (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Un antiguo mercenario de Rusia asegura que el ejército de su país no estaba preparado para la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El fracaso del ejército ruso en la toma de Kiev ha sido inevitable en la* guerra en Ucrania* porque en años anteriores nunca se enfrentaron a un enemigo poderoso, según un antiguo mercenario del grupo Wagner, vinculado al Kremlin, que luchó junto al ejército ruso en varios conflictos internacionales.
> 
> "Les pilló completamente por sorpresa que el ejército ucraniano resistiera con tanta fuerza", asegura Marat Gabidullin. Según cuenta, los combatientes rusos con lo que habló cuando comenzó la guerra en Ucrania le dijeron que esperaban enfrentarse con pequeñas milicias cuando invadieron Ucrania, no con tropas bien entrenadas. "Yo les dije: chicos, eso es un error", asegura Gabidullin, que actualmente vive en Francia.



Y mi prima de Albacete que los rusos van por el Vístula. 

Taluec.


----------



## lasoziedad (10 May 2022)

Lo mejor es darle al ignore cuanto antes


----------



## kopke (10 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si le quitas Crimea y lo que ya controlaban del Dombass, rusia ha conseguido tomar el 10% de Ucrania en más de dos meses de Hoperación Hespecial. "el 2º ejército del mundo" "derrotarán a la otan con sus T72" rebuznaba la holgazo cochinada. En fin, subnormales everywhere.



Ucrania tiene un ejército potente y con mucha experiencia bélica.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Oye, brainless.

Que se te nota de lejos que vas de provocador.

Me rio en tu cara.

Te vas al ignore y te convertirás en nada.

Dedícate a vender lavadoras Balay.


----------



## MAEZAL (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Aquí tenemos a otro hombre que se ha autodefinido toda la vida de izquierdas a quien le molesta enormemente las celebraciones del día de la victoria frente a los nazis. Este solo es de izquierdas, para pedir que nos suban los impuestos con los que posteriormente le pagarán el sueldo a él



Este elemento dijo el otro día en TVE que había que tirar unas nukes en Moscu


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2022)

bambaloo_starck dijo:


> Con respecto a la acería de Azovstal. ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué se decidió en la época sociética hacer una auténtica fortaleza antinuclear en una acería? ¿No sería más lógico que se hubiera hecho en una base militar?



Porque cuando fueron Stalin y Kruchev el primero preguntó al segundo: ¿Cusha Nikita, tu akí ke acería killo, una baze o una fábrica? y Nikita que era algo duro de oído le dijo a su secretario ¨Pisha, apunta pa lo plane kinsenale que er jefe akí kiere una acería¨


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

El intento de relegar la opción de la unanimidad de los Estados miembros de la UE
puede imponer el camino del fascismo sin que haya la mas mínima reclamación.
Dado que el pueblo no puede elegir, decían que cualquier disensión significativa
encontrará con al menos una voz entre cualquiera de los gobiernos estatales. 

Está meridianamente claro que, a día de hoy, un referéndum que autorizara a la UE
a prohibir las importaciones de combustibles rusos se encontraría con una amplia
oposición popular y sería derrotada casi con toda seguridad, sólo uno o dos Estados
parecen tener, ahora, el valor suficiente para poner los intereses de sus ciudadanos
por encima de las órdenes del Dpto. de Estado USAno.

La regla de la unanimidad, todavía imperante, no es que sea el cúlmen democratico, 
pero tal y como están las cosas es mejor que nada y hay que pelear por mantenerla.

La UE es una estructura de las elites; nada que ver con sus pueblos. Su Parlamento 
no tiene ningún control sobre su gobierno. Y sus gobiernos, tienen cada vez menos
control sobre sus tribunales, bancos y su cúpola rectora.
Es el reflejo exacto de una región que está bajo la ocupación de Estados Unidos.
.


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía, los mandan al frente a pelo, directos a la picadora.
> 
> En el articulo se hace referencia a los problemas de salud en las filas ucranianas. Según he leído en la red, tienen un montón de casos de tuberculosis entre la soldadesca. Es un problema serio, muy serio.



Enfermedad tercermundista de país tercermundista. Candidato a la UE y Marruecos a su lado es Noruega. 
Impresionante.


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Depende de lo que entiendas por ser fachas, yo soy nacionalista español y proruso a muerte, quizás la locura se te pase estudiando historia, saludos



Es un provocador y ya he hecho uso del ignore.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Otra vez con lo de neonazis? Deja los invents o no se te podrá tomar en serio.



Ah OK, que ni siquiera te has molestado en dedicar unos minutos de tu tiempo para desasnarte leyendo el primer post que te enlacé y que incluía esto


Sí, tras el golpe de estado, el gobierno ultranacionalista ucraniano integró en la Guardia Nacional a los paramilitares neonazis y de extrema derecha rabiosamente rusófobos que lo posibilitaron. Harías bien en desasnarte (es una opción por supuesto, puedes seguir rebuznando y diciendo que se trata de "propaganda rusa") leyendo este hilo


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Vamos, que contra Rusia se aliarían hasta con el mismísimo Belcebú. Y eso es lo que han hecho.



Es curioso que tengan grabado a fuego Katyn pero no las matanzas de los banderistas, con al menos 10 veces más de víctimas y no hablemos de la brutalidad. 
La propaganda y la manipulación hacen estos milagros.


----------



## VittorioValencia (10 May 2022)

La Comisión Europea planea emitir una nueva deuda para cubrir las necesidades financieras de Ucrania en los próximos tres meses. Así lo reportó este lunes Politico, citando a tres diplomáticos al tanto del asunto.

Se estima que la suma llegue a 15.000 millones de euros (más de 15.700 millones de dólares) y se recaude a través de un esquema similar usado durante la pandemia del coronavirus.

El Gobierno de Ucrania y el Fondo Monetario Internacional apuntaban a que el país necesita* 5.000 millones de euros mensualmente* para mantener a flote su economía. Esto incluye el pago de salarios y pensiones, así como la atención a las personas desplazadas por el actual conflicto, entre otros gastos. Por su parte, EE.UU. se ha comprometido a proveer un tercio de la suma en cuestión, mientras que la Unión Europea (UE) quiere compensar la diferencia con *bonos especiales*.


*A remar, a remar, que las paguitas hay que dar:


Politico: La UE considera endeudarse por Ucrania y emitir bonos de más de 15.000 millones de dólares *

En particular, la Comisión Europea informó a los embajadores sobre sus planes el pasado viernes, detalla el medio. El mecanismo de ayuda incluye *la emisión de deuda bajo garantías por parte de los Estados miembros*. En este sentido, el esquema es similar al programa 'SURE' ('seguro', en inglés) aplicado durante la pandemia para respaldar a quienes perdieron sus trabajos por los confinamientos. En aquel entonces, la rama ejecutiva de la UE solicitó 25.000 millones de euros como garantías para recaudar 100.000 millones de euros.

"Siempre que haya un problema con dinero, la Comisión dice '¡SURE!'", cita Politico a uno de los diplomáticos.

El plan podría ser revelado el próximo 18 de mayo. Al menos tres países —Alemania, Austria, Grecia— solicitaron considerar *vías financieras alternativas*. Según Politico, esperan que otros países que no pertenecen al bloque como Japón, Noruega y el Reino Unido *se unan a la iniciativa*, lo que reduciría la carga de deuda para la UE. Mientras, Francia propuso discutir el tema durante el encuentro de los líderes de los países europeos que se celebrará a finales de mayo.

Entretanto, el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE Josep Borrell instó este lunes a *confiscar los fondos congelados de Rusia* y dirigirlos para ayudar a la restauración de Ucrania tras el conflicto militar.

En una entrevista a The Financial Times, el diplomático mencionó como ejemplo el bloqueo de miles de millones de dólares de los activos del *Banco Central de Afganistán *por Estados Unidos, parte de los cuales se asignará para compensar a las víctimas del terrorismo y en ayuda humanitaria al país. Según Borrell, sería lógico considerar medidas semejantes en cuanto a las reservas rusas.










Politico: La UE considera endeudarse por Ucrania y emitir bonos de más de 15.000 millones de dólares


El mecanismo de ayuda es similar al esquema usado durante la pandemia del coronavirus y podría ser revelado el próximo 18 de mayo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*SUSANA RICE POSITIVO EN COVID*

Y SEGURAMENTE POSITIVO EN RABO TAMBIEN














White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice tests positive for Covid-19 | CNN Politics


White House domestic policy adviser Susan Rice has tested positive for Covid-19, she announced Monday, becoming the latest high-ranking Biden administration official to contract the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com












Jersey K_Y117


https://nypost.com/2022/05/09/susan-rice-tests-positive-for-covid-days-after-biden-meeting/




anonup.com




 ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

ESCABECHINA EN EL FRENTE DEL OESTE




* Late Show halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms la segunda vez en menos de 1 mes*
Erin Keller May 9, 2022 6:30pm 

Colbert previously tested positive for the coronavirus less than a month ago, according to a tweet from April 21. At that time, he wrote that he was “basically fine,” thanks to being vaccinated, and joked,

‘Late Show’ halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms



 

‘Late Show’ halts production after Stephen Colbert shows COVID symptoms
Taping for “The Late Show With Stephen Colbert” has stopped until “further notice” as the talk show host is “experiencing symptoms consistent with a recurrence of COVID,” according to a tweet from the show’s account posted Monday afternoon.
Colbert previously tested positive for the coronavirus less than a month ago, according to a tweet from April 21. At that time, he wrote that he was “basically fine,” thanks to being vaccinated, and joked, “This just proves that I will do anything to avoid interviewing Jason Bateman,” a reference to a planned interview that night with the popular “Ozark” star.
On Monday, the political funnyman again made light of his positive test, tweeting, “WORST. SEQUEL. EVER.”
Monday’s announcement indicated that Colbert — whose show airs on CBS — would be “isolating for a few additional days.”
This could be Stephen Colbert’s second COVID-19 scare in less than a month.​


----------



## delhierro (10 May 2022)

bambaloo_starck dijo:


> Con respecto a la acería de Azovstal. ¿Alguien me puede decir por qué se decidió en la época sociética hacer una auténtica fortaleza antinuclear en una acería? ¿No sería más lógico que se hubiera hecho en una base militar?



Lo de antinuclear es discutible, son refugios antiaereos. Es la postura lógica teniendo en cuenta que pensaban luchar con los anglos, cuya forma de intentar acabar con la insdustria alemana era bombardear a los trabajadores civiles. Son muy majos y democraticos ellos.

Teniendo lso refugios en la misma fabrica, se podia volver al trabajo una vez pasada la alarma. Supongo que son de los 50 , cuando las bombas atomicas eran escasas poco potentes y las tenia que llevar un bombardero. Así que temian casi más a bombardeos de alfombra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

NO PENSEIS QUE SON POSITIVOS CASUALES


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Inventadas. Reales no hay ninguna.
> ¿Donde está la amenaza real que dices?



Ya te lo he explicado y con mucha amplitud

¿Eres idiota y no entiendes lo que lees? ¿Eres un cínico? ¿o eres ambas cosas?

¿Por qué no explicas por qué motivo invadió EEUU Granada y por qué está amenazando a Islas Salomón con "actuar" si instala bases chinas en su territorio?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Estoy seguro que no es Azovstal, las catacumbas de Azovstal son penosas y oscuras, sin una gota de pintura. Además, en una acería hay mucho hollín desde el suelo a las paredes, esas paredes están nuevas y blancas de pintura.




O AL REVES

Y PUDIERE SER DE ESAS ECHANS CON TUNELADORAS NUCLEARES
COMO LAS EVERGREEN
QUE IGUAL TIENE 2 KMS DE PROFUNDIDAD Y GALERIAS DE COJONES CON SUPERLABS

MILES Y MILES DE PERSONAS

SISTEMAS PROPIOS DE ENERGIA

Y LA DE DIOS






VEREMOS PARA DONDE EVOLUCIONA LA COSA 



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

​ 

@MrDeeds1111 




3 hours ago
 
Nationalists from "Azov" showed the "underground city" under "Azovstal". The video is circulating on tik tok.

The video was actually filmed in an abandoned Royal Navy bunker from World War II.




https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/04/eGN4ofCR4ZKCVaxX4Wp1_24_22272175e7d68aec4bd2c6ba0e30c1f5_video_original.mp4









The authors of the fake used a cut from the film Exploring Within. Frames are completely duplicated. 

video. en realidad algunas imagenes que algunos han difundido como de primitivos tuneneles en el puerto de Mariupol o con AZOB
son del viejos bunkers del Reino Unod

Mr. Deeds

*LOS BUNKERS PODRIAN SER BASTANTE MAS COMPLEJOS Y TECNOLOGICOS. ESTILO BASE DUMB *






​


----------



## alfonbass (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya estado en los países bálticos, soviéticos hasta el 91, sabe que no quieren tener nada que ver con Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053635




Tiene toda la razón, de hecho, para que luego digan que la propaganda no es tal, se ha llegado a un punto en el que una ideología equiparable al fascismo más horrible, está completamente blanqueada entre la gente


----------



## alfonbass (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Otro pájaro que lo resuelve todo con su mantra favorito: "invents"...
> ¿Usted es incapaz de contrastar o rebatir algún argumento que no sea
> con esa tontería de ignorantes?



Pensar que la CIA o cualquier otra organización es capaz de variar lo que ocurre en un país de millones de personas es, cuanto menos inocente, ni en un sentido ni en otro, que puede haber intentos? si, claro, intentos lo hace cualquier país con sus rivales, ahora...para tomar en serio algo, cambios políticos importantes o revoluciones, ni de puta coña


----------



## Salamandra (10 May 2022)

]


mazuste dijo:


> El intento de relegar la opción de la unanimidad de los Estados miembros de la UE
> puede imponer el camino del fascismo sin que haya la mas mínima reclamación.
> Dado que el pueblo no puede elegir, decían que cualquier disensión significativa
> encontrará con al menos una voz entre cualquiera de los gobiernos estatales.
> ...



Quizás las negativas sólo sean cuestión de precio y si no es así siempre está el derrocamiento interno. En la ecuación entra el chantaje con los pecados de cada líder y de su partido pero no creo que sea el único punto, hay muchas teclas.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 May 2022)

Que no se le olvide a nadie que en Eurovisión, la canción que va a ganar es la que representa Ucrania.



No se que hacen esos jóvenes fornidos pegando berridos en un festival para público homo, deberían estar en el frente, como sus compatriotas entre 18 y 60 años.
Todo esto dicho, dentro de la educación y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ah OK, que ni siquiera te has molestado en dedicar unos minutos de tu tiempo para desasnarte leyendo el primer post que te enlacé y que incluía esto
> 
> 
> Sí, tras el golpe de estado, el gobierno ultranacionalista ucraniano integró en la Guardia Nacional a los paramilitares neonazis y de extrema derecha rabiosamente rusófobos que lo posibilitaron. Harías bien en desasnarte (es una opción por supuesto, puedes seguir rebuznando y diciendo que se trata de "propaganda rusa") leyendo este hilo



Claro hombre, ahora Ultraderecha o nacionalista es nazi. Y Kiev es nazi. 
No cuela.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te lo he explicado y con mucha amplitud
> 
> ¿Eres idiota y no entiendes lo que lees? ¿Eres un cínico? ¿o eres ambas cosas?
> 
> ¿Por qué no explicas por qué motivo invadió EEUU Granada y por qué está amenazando a Islas Salomón con "actuar" si instala bases chinas en su territorio?



No has explicado nada. Has repetido mantras y supuestos/parece/quizás. 
Eso no es explicar nada. 
Y repetir lo de USA ya es para partirse de risa. No se parece en nada al caso actual. Ni hablamos de una isla perdida, sin gobierno ni nada preciso. 
USA no ha puesto un pie ni tenia previsto poner uno en UKRANIA.

Otro intento de blanqueamiento invent que no cuela.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Que no se le olvide a nadie que en Eurovisión, la canción que va a ganar es la que representa Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda puta mierda de canción, que va a ganar no hay duda y que va a demostrar lo gilipollas que son los europeos, tambien.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

Esto no se trata de Ucrania, pero como si lo fuera, que es como EEUU gobierna gran parte del mundo:
mediante sobornos y amenazas.

_*"El primer ministro de Cabo Verde, Ulisses Correia, admitió que el secuestro 
y entrega del diplomático venezolano Alex Saab fue producto de un compromiso*_
* entre la nación africana y el gobierno de Estados Unidos."*

Cabo Verde: Ulisses Correia admite que el secuestro de Alex Saab fue un intercambio por seguridad cooperativa


----------



## Papo de luz (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> USA no ha puesto un pie ni tenia previsto poner uno en UKRANIA.



JAJAJAJAJA. Por eso Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden habría guerra en Ucrania. Tu sabes más que él de lo que se cuece en el Deep State.


----------



## delhierro (10 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón, de hecho, para que luego digan que la propaganda no es tal, se ha llegado a un punto en el que una ideología equiparable al fascismo más horrible, está completamente blanqueada entre la gente



Repetir una tonteria , no hace que deje de serlo.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Y repetir lo de USA ya es para partirse de risa. No se parece en nada al caso actual. Ni hablamos de una isla perdida, sin gobierno ni nada preciso.



Sí se parece y lo explico en hilo de Twitter que probablemente ni te has leído: golpe de estado en Granada en 1979, gobierno hostil a EEUU que firma un pacto de colaboración militar con Cuba y La URSS y empieza a construir un aeropuerto, posiblemente militar.

EEUU justifica la invasión por tratarse de una amenaza a su seguridad nacional. Si no ves las analogías, es que eres definitivamente más retrasado de lo que creía

No respondes a la pregunta de Granada/Islas Salomón porque eres un puto cínico de mierda que sabe cuál es la respuesta

Al decir que Islas Salón o Granada no tienen/tenían gobierno ni "nada preciso" te has cubierto de gloria. Hay que ser imbécil


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Que no se le olvide a nadie que en Eurovisión, la canción que va a ganar es la que representa Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va a ganar y eso que no la va a votar ni Rusia ni Bielorusia


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> USA no ha puesto un pie ni tenia previsto poner uno en UKRANIA.



Sí, puso un pie en 2014, orquestando un golpe de estado. Lo tienes expuesto y referenciado en el post con los 10 puntos. A partir del punto 5 tienes el golpe de estado. Avanzar en la integración de Ucrania en la OTAN, meter instructores, armas de última generación, meter al hijo de Biden en una de las principales gasísticas a hacer chanchullos... Todo eso es poner un pie en Ucrania. Todo está referenciado, son HECHOS OBJETIVOS y puedo ampliar todos y cada uno de los puntos.

Eres el típico ignorante satisfecho de su ignorancia que causa profunda repulsión


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 May 2022)

La decadencia y degeneración de todo un continente resumidas en un video.
Y estos payasos, mediocres y degenerados hasta decir basta son los que están desafiando a Rusia.
Tienen suerte que tienen a un Putin y su gobierno que son bastante moderados y a veces rayan en la mansedumbre ante esta gentuza decadente, el día que se les acabe la paciencia o aparezca un líder en Rusia dispuesto a ir a por todas lo vamos a flipar en Europa.


----------



## llabiegu (10 May 2022)

Cuando estén en el número 2 yo creo que hay alto el fuego, cesión del territorio a Rusia y resto una Ucrania no alineada y desmilitarizada


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA. Por eso Trump avisó de que si ganaba Biden habría guerra en Ucrania. Tu sabes más que él de lo que se cuece en el Deep State.



To se que no lo ha puesto. Y tú no sabes otra cosa aparte de usar twitts de trump como argumento.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya te lo he explicado y con mucha amplitud
> 
> ¿Eres idiota y no entiendes lo que lees? ¿Eres un cínico? ¿o eres ambas cosas?
> 
> ¿Por qué no explicas por qué motivo invadió EEUU Granada y por qué está amenazando a Islas Salomón con "actuar" si instala bases chinas en su territorio?



Es un troll, mejor no argumentar con él y pasarlo al ignore.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sí se parece y lo explico en hilo de Twitter que probablemente ni te has leído: golpe de estado en Granada en 1979, gobierno hostil a EEUU que firma un pacto de colaboración militar con Cuba y La URSS y empieza a construir un aeropuerto, posiblemente militar.
> 
> EEUU justifica la invasión por tratarse de una amenaza a su seguridad nacional. Si no ves las analogías, es que eres definitivamente más retrasado de lo que creía
> 
> ...



No tengo nada que responder sobre USA. Me limito a responder sobre este tema. 
Lo que hiciera USA lo hablas en un hilo sobre ello. Lo que pasará entonces no justifica nada de lo que pueda suceder hoy.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sí, puso un pie en 2014, orquestando un golpe de estado. Lo tienes expuesto y referenciado en el post con los 10 puntos. A partir del punto 5 tienes el golpe de estado. Avanzar en la integración de Ucrania en la OTAN, meter instructores, armas de última generación, meter al hijo de Biden en una de las principales gasísticas a hacer chanchullos... Todo eso es poner un pie en Ucrania. Todo está referenciado, son HECHOS OBJETIVOS y puedo ampliar todos y cada uno de los puntos.
> 
> Eres el típico ignorante satisfecho de su ignorancia que causa profunda repulsión



No, tú dices que parece y dicen que así fue. No tienes pruebas de nada.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pensar que la CIA o cualquier otra organización es capaz de variar lo que ocurre en un país de millones de personas es, cuanto menos inocente, ni en un sentido ni en otro, que puede haber intentos? si, claro, intentos lo hace cualquier país con sus rivales, ahora...para tomar en serio algo, cambios políticos importantes o revoluciones, ni de puta coña



No es "la CIA u otra organización...", como si fueran una oficina de tal o un club de amigos de cual 
Estamos hablando del imperio hegemónico mas poderoso de la tierra, míster.Deje de lavar y cardar.

En Chile, Panamá Dominicana, Brasil, Georgia Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Khazakhistán...o en Pakistán
mismo hace nada... Todos esos golpes e intentonas proceden de la misma madriguera imperial.
Usted, de las guerras híbridas de IV generación, ni puta idea ¿Cierto?
Ya se nota...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secretillo que PARECE SER los alemanes no saben... que es que...
> 
> *Catar-Turquía... amigos y con finalidades comunes*... amigos íntimiiiiiiiisimos... Erdogan ya le puso a Merkel una manifestación en la misma Alemania y SU DESEO intimiiiiiiiiiisimo ES SER MIEMBRO con plenitud de derechos de la UE, y por población y natalidad pues... si además APROBAMOS eso de que todo sea por mayorías...
> 
> ...



El tercero en el grupo es Irán. No comparte con los otros 2 el afán de financiar a los rebeldes "moderados" de Siria, pero si otros campos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> To se que no lo ha puesto. Y tú no sabes otra cosa aparte de usar twitts de trump como argumento.



Renobobo, sociata, follaborreles, follabiden, lo tienes todo...


----------



## frangelico (10 May 2022)

Hay un lobby ucronazi grande en Canadá. Esto pasa, por ejemplo el euskonazismo tiene o ha tenido cierto tirón e influencia en USA por una emigración de pastores durante el siglo XX de los que alguno llegó a tener influencia política. El mundo anglo funciona así, también hay en USA su lobby armenio, griego, etc. Su capacidad de influencia depende de muchos factores y varía con el tiempo, sobre todo es tema de $$$.

Por cierto, un enano morenucho llamado Mustafá poco futuro tiene en la Ucrania nazi que se está formando, lo pueden tolerar si les proporciona dinero e influencia, pero al primer descuido lo echan en Babi Yar.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Claro hombre, ahora Ultraderecha o nacionalista es nazi. Y Kiev es nazi.
> No cuela.



¿Eres retrasado? Los miembros de ese batallón se definen como nazis y usan simbología nazi en los emblemas de la organización
Azov Battalion - History & Symbols - YouTube

Si no de nazis en el sentido estricto (que se agrupan en un par de batallones), las FFAA ucranianas están plagadas de nacionalistas de extrema derecha que odian a Rusia y a los rusos

Y sí, toda esa mierda ideológica rusófoba se respira en la atmósfera envenenada de la Ucrania Post-Maidan


----------



## workforfood (10 May 2022)

En Brasil también hay una gran colonia Ucraniana en el estado de Paraná, pero Bolsonaro pasa de ellos. Pero hay que partir de una base los Ucranianos que están a favor de la neutralidad y llevarse bien con Rusia no salen en la foto y son ignorados o metidos en prisión.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra:
> 
> *Bombardeo en Odesa: se registran víctimas*
> - MARTES, 10 DE MAYO DE 2022, 09:14
> ...



Analisis del articulo:

7 misiles (no sabemos cuantos en cada objetivo)

Al menos un centro comercial y tres almacenes destruidos.

Da la impresion por la redaccion que no ha habido ningún civil directamente afectado por el bombardeo (da la impresion de que el muerto y los heridos lo son en el esfuerzo de apagar los incendios)

Por eso sorprende la cita "*"se utilizaron claramente los de tipo soviético, que, debido a su antigüedad, ya están fallando en su puntería*" porque todo el resto del articulo parece que indica que no fallaron.


----------



## Von Rudel (10 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> yo no entiendo el discurso sobre que rusia va despacio y no se que cosas.
> 
> la otan ha decidido luchar hasta el último ucraniano, y rusia la ha aceptado con una media de 500 bajas al día...
> 
> ...




La Otan no ha decidido luchar hasta el último Ucraniano sino intentar desgastar a Rusia en la medida de lo que pueda.... o mas bien sin meter mucha carne en el asador. Porque por mucho que los palmeros de la Otan hablen de las armas occidentales, o la ayuda economica de occidente. Solo es un parche para que Ucrania aguante a Rusia y le inflija mas bajas de las que tendrían los Ucranianos solos. No les estan armando para que ganen sino para que pierdan en menos tiempo.

Porque la ayuda economica es una mierda para lo que necesita Ucrania. El material que le mandan salvo los anticarros, es material chusquero al estilo Español y en cantidades insuficientes para poder doblegar a Rusia. Para doblegar a Rusia deberian mandar una ayuda economica constantes y un flujo constante de armas y sobre todo municiones. Y en Usa y Europa empezar a producirlas en serie para que pudieran vencer a los Rusos. Y por lo que he visto, solo Usa parece que quiere incrementar la producción de javelins....insuficiente para alimentar a carros, municion pertrechos, misiles, carros y todo lo necesario para poder vencer y expulsar a los Rusos. Y no se lo esta dando occidente. Sino aun peor, estan dando mas dinero en forma de compras a Rusia que todo lo que se ha dado a Ucrania.


A este ritmo de lucha que esta llevando Rusia de matar 200 a 300 ucranianos por dia, mas la destrucción logistica y estrategica. Ucrania no va a poder aguantar por mucha voluntad que tenga mas de 6 meses a 1 año.


Me baso en Serbia que capitulo tras 3 meses de bombardeos porque iban a arruinar el país. Y es el camino de Ucrania sino se implica de verdad la Otan. Mientras Rusia puede aguantar mas tiempo, ya que las sanciones ni las nota, y de bajas supongo que esta dentro de lo aceptable para Rusia. Al año en Rusia mueren 24.000 de accidentes de trafico, no creo que hasta ahora lleven la mitad, deberan estar por los 6000 a 8000 muertos, junto con la población ganada de los territorios Ucranianos puede sostener la guerra como hasta ahora sin grandes problemas, ganando millones de personas de población.


Esto no te lo van a decir los Otanicos porque no les interesa los datos reales y frios. Solo te hablan de victorias tacticas, de supersolados ucranianos y de Rusos que la cagan. Me recuerda a la 2 GM, que al final apesar de esas supervictorias tacticas la guerra la ganaron los rusos por los frios numeros.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los cazas españoles desplegados en Lituania han interceptado seis aviones rusos esta semana.*
> Los ocho aviones de combate F-18 Hornet desplegados por España en la misión de vigilancia del espacio aéreo de Lituania han participado en la última semana en seis interceptaciones de aviones militares de la Federación Rusa, dentro de la misión de Policía Aérea del Báltico de la OTAN. Según informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Lituania, del 2 al 8 de mayo los cazas españoles del Ala 12 con base en Torrejón de Ardoz, desplegados en el Destacamento Vilkas y que operan desde la base de Siauliai participaron en seis intercepciones de aeronaves militares rusas que, como suelen hacer, vuelan con el transponedor a bordo apagado, sin un plan de vuelo anunciado y en silencio de radio con centro de control de tráfico aéreo regional.



RAE: Interceptar.

1. tr. Apoderarse de algo antes de que llegue a su destino.

2. tr. Detener algo en su camino.

3. tr. Interrumpir, obstruir una vía de comunicación.

¿cual de estas acepciones han hecho los cazas españoles?.

*Ninguna

¿Por qué? Porque ni los rusos han salido de Rusia, ni los españoles han salido de Lituania

Habrán volado, se habrán acercado a la frontera rusa, pero nuncan habrán interceptado. El nivel del periodismo español es lamentable*


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Un "Kraz" militar de las AFU cargado de soldados tenía prisa por llegar a algún sitio, pero un misil guiado antitanque de las fuerzas especiales del DNR lo detuvo. Si se hubieran quedado en casa o se hubieran rendido a tiempo, habrían vivido

t.me/boris_rozhin/48038

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> La Comisión Europea planea emitir una nueva deuda para cubrir las necesidades financieras de Ucrania en los próximos tres meses. Así lo reportó este lunes Politico, citando a tres diplomáticos al tanto del asunto.
> 
> Se estima que la suma llegue a 15.000 millones de euros (más de 15.700 millones de dólares) y se recaude a través de un esquema similar usado durante la pandemia del coronavirus.
> 
> ...



Y luego se preguntan por que el euro se devalua a marchas forzadas ...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Después de que los nazis de Azov soliciten el procedimiento de extracción, el DNR dice que la extracción ha terminado, que sólo queda la destrucción

t.me/boris_rozhin/48037


----------



## Abstenuto (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tengo nada que responder sobre USA. Me limito a responder sobre este tema.
> Lo que hiciera USA lo hablas en un hilo sobre ello. *Lo que pasará entonces no justifica nada de lo que pueda suceder hoy*.



Mira escoria humana, es muy sencillo. Te lo resumo: las mismas acciones en política internacional de EEUU y Rusia serán justificadas moralmente en el primer caso por los grandes medios occidentales (y chupapollas como tú) falsificando el relato si es pertinente. Mientras que en el segundo habrá condena moral y acusaciones de militarismo expansionista, tergiversando el relato hasta la náusea lo que sea menester

Eso es dominación ideológica de un imperio, el único que existe y que es el que amenaza a Rusia


wireless1980 dijo:


> No, tú dices que parece y dicen que así fue. No tienes pruebas de nada.



"Dicen que así fue" y "no tienes pruebas"... Y se queda tan ancho el puto gilipollas

Es decir siquiera te sirven las referencias a documentación, noticias y documentales, ni las comentas ni las pones en cuestión para ir al grano, a los hechos... "Dicen que así fue", "no tienes pruebas"

Y sueltas tu caquita de dos líneas. Es lo que hacen los ignorantes soplapollas de mierda cuando saben que no tienen razón y carecen de argumentos

Y ya me he cansado de ti escoria

Al ignore


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Se pide a los residentes de los distritos del norte de Crimea que no se alarmen por los sonidos de los aullidos en los territorios liberados de la región de Kherson.

Se trata del desminado de los proyectiles y minas ucranianos que han sido recogidos por los zapadores rusos en los lugares de las batallas o encontrados en los depósitos militares de trofeos y en diversos escondites.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48036


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> La decadencia y degeneración de todo un continente resumidas en un video.
> Y estos payasos, mediocres y degenerados hasta decir basta son los que están desafiando a Rusia.
> Tienen suerte que tienen a un Putin y su gobierno que son bastante moderados y a veces rayan en la mansedumbre ante esta gentuza decadente, el día que se les acabe la paciencia o aparezca un líder en Rusia dispuesto a ir a por todas lo vamos a flipar en Europa.



Eso mismo opinaba Hitler de las democracias occidentales al inicio de la guerra y en gran parte tuvo razon porque Francia no estuvo ni siquiera cerca de poder hacerles frente e Inglaterra se salvo todos sabemos como ... Pero la cosa cambió bastante rápido. Con esto quiero decir que si, que se comportan como payasos blandengues pero que la situación les puede convertir en psicopatas asesinos en poco tiempo. Finlandia tiene un gobierno de sólo churris pero no se ponen ni colorados en tener y justificar un servicio militar obligatorio sólo para hombres ...


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Bombardeo de restos rodeados de neonazis ucranianos en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48035

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Vídeo estrictamente para mayores de 18 años

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan zonas residenciales de Donetsk con munición de racimo Uragan: dos personas mueren y otras resultan heridas

El ejército ucraniano ha lanzado un nuevo ataque contra el distrito de Kiev de Donetsk con munición de racimo Uragan. Como informa el corresponsal especial de Readovka, Rostislav Shorokhov, desde el lugar de los hechos, el sistema de defensa aérea se disparó y uno de los misiles impactó en una gasolinera de Dontofuelvo, hiriendo gravemente a un vecino de la zona. Los médicos llegaron y trataron de reanimarlo, pero el hombre murió en el acto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48032

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

MEANWHILE 

LA GUERRA EN EL FRENTE LOCAL





__





La gran renuncia continua y algunos que no se enteran


Lees ese twiter y las respuestas y dan ganas de llorar cómo vamos a estar cómo estamos si la gente aún tiene mentalidad de esclavo y siguen yendo a favor del empresario? Alguna vez los trabajadores de este pais se pondrán de acuerdo entre ellos y empatizarân entre ellos ? El mayor problema...




www.burbuja.info




Crisis por el caso Pegasus 




VAYA FOTO

*Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros*

*a tomal por culo enga ... renuncias alli *













Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros


Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez




www.elconfidencial.com





*Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez*
La directora del CNI, Paz Esteban, y el secretario de Estado de Relaciones con las Cortes, Rafael Simancas. (EFE/Juan Carlos Hidalgo)


​


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

t90 cochinorruso mandado al infierno de los orcos


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

En Voronezh se instaló un símbolo de la operación especial rusa para liberar el Donbass: una escultura de la abuela ucraniana que salió con la Bandera de la Victoria hacia los nazis.

t.me/Soldierline/5957


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

En Riga, la policía quería acusar a una mujer por escribir "Rusia" en su jersey

El hecho de que el "delincuente empedernido" trabaje en una institución estatal de Riga y ayude a los discapacitados locales no cambió nada. Lleva una sudadera con Rusia, por lo que es una infractora.

t.me/Soldierline/5956

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Eres retrasado? Los miembros de ese batallón se definen como nazis y usan simbología nazi en los emblemas de la organización
> Azov Battalion - History & Symbols - YouTube
> 
> Si no de nazis en el sentido estricto (que se agrupan en un par de batallones), las FFAA ucranianas están plagadas de nacionalistas de extrema derecha que odian a Rusia y a los rusos
> ...



Es un forero pelma 

Yo le he calado hace rato, gana todos los debates por extenuación del oponente. Te va a tener escribiendo parrafadas y buscando datos para luego ponerte un "eso no me vale" y quedarse tan pancho.

Debatir es estéril con esta clase de foreros.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: _*Estan desesperados con Azovstal*_

*Los bombardeos de Azovstal dejan heridos, pero los defensores han perdido el contacto con el hospital*

Iryna Balachuk - Martes, 10 Mayo 2022, 13:00

Los ataques rusos a la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol han provocado heridos, pero los defensores ahora no tienen contacto con el hospital de campaña.

Fuente: El subcomandante del Regimiento Azov, el capitán Sviatoslav "Kalyna" Palamar, en declaraciones a Ukrainska Pravda

Cita directa de Palamar: *"Bombardeos, aviones, durante toda la noche. Hay heridos. Hay aviones que sobrevuelan el hospital y ni siquiera tenemos contacto con ellos. Ni siquiera sabemos a dónde evacuarlos".*

Antecedentes:

Las tropas rusas bombardearon la planta de Azovstal en la sitiada Mariupol el 9 de mayo y siguen haciéndolo.
El Regimiento Azov afirma que los rusos han realizado 34 salidas en las últimas 24 horas, incluidas ocho salidas de bombarderos estratégicos sobre Azovstal.
El 10 de mayo,* la Guardia Nacional declaró que toda la cúpula ucraniana está trabajando para evacuar a los civiles y rescatar a los soldados que mantienen la línea de defensa en la planta de Azovstal, en la Mariupol ocupada.
*


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

A falta de noticias destacadas sobre la dirección de Slavyansk, he desenterrado información sobre la situación del Estado Mayor de las AFU

1. Al oeste de Izyum, las AFU perdieron Velikaya Kamyshevakha sin tener tiempo de reforzar sus posiciones.

2. Rusia tomó Shandrigolovo en la zona de Liman, luchando en Novoselovka. Tomar Novoselovka dividiría a la agrupación de las AFU en dos y dejaría a Liman sin apoyo pesado (dejando un puente derribado hacia Slavyansk y la carretera atravesada).

3. Esta vez Rusia intentó forzar el cruce del Donets y entrar en Belogorovka. Se desconoce el estado de la ciudad. Belogorovka domina la carretera Lysychansk-Bakhmut, la única que permite el acceso desde la provincia de Luhansk y abastece a los nazis de las AFU en la aglomeración de Severodonetsk.

4. Por lo demás, no hay ningún cambio. Todavía hay batallas posicionales.

t.me/Soldierline/5951


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

Seguro que muchos de los que rajáis del baile de la UE sus grabáis luego haciendo el mamarracho en el tis tos y mierdas de esas.


----------



## Mabuse (10 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Que no se le olvide a nadie que en Eurovisión, la canción que va a ganar es la que representa Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Presentado por Moroccanoil?
Empresa canadiense parece ser.








Conoces el origen de los productos Moroccanoil?


Conoces el origen de los productos Moroccanoil?Moroccanoil fue descubierto por la propietaria de un salón de peluquería de Canadá. Después de probar el producto en su cabello, se llevó varios envas…




llarcosite.wordpress.com


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> De USA los Guetos, la exterminación de la nación india en su expansión hacia el Oeste, el destino manifiesto (precursor del espacio vital) y el robo de territorios a Francia o México por la cara y falsos pretextos.



Es materia obligada para los foreros leer lo acontecido en la Guerra Anglo-Boer que es otro antecedente de la WWI.

Saludos,


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Las unidades de operaciones especiales ucranianas han comenzado a utilizar motocicletas eléctricas en combate. Una de las razones es la escasez de gasolina.

t.me/Soldierline/5947


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

No le ha volado la cabeza al compañero de milagro


----------



## bambaloo_starck (10 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de antinuclear es discutible, son refugios antiaereos. Es la postura lógica teniendo en cuenta que pensaban luchar con los anglos, cuya forma de intentar acabar con la insdustria alemana era bombardear a los trabajadores civiles. Son muy majos y democraticos ellos.
> 
> Teniendo lso refugios en la misma fabrica, se podia volver al trabajo una vez pasada la alarma. Supongo que son de los 50 , cuando las bombas atomicas eran escasas poco potentes y las tenia que llevar un bombardero. Así que temian casi más a bombardeos de alfombra.



Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Alemania suministrará a Ucrania unidades de artillería antiaérea autopropulsada Gepard tras acordar con otros países el suministro de proyectiles para las mismas - Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores Annalena Berbok

"Ya hemos entregado 16 millones de proyectiles, miles de balas, Stingers y Arrows. Pero también otros suministros, suministros médicos. Hemos hablado de vehículos blindados. Pero, por ejemplo, con respecto a los Cheetahs. Podemos suministrarlos, pero no tenemos las conchas... Estamos tratando de encontrar conchas de países que puedan suministrarlas a los guepardos. El siguiente paso serán los siguientes tanques, los obuses", dijo Berbock.

t.me/sashakots/32469


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)

Niñatas a las que hoy tocaba ir de ucranianas, mañana tocará femen y pasado Greenpeace


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

La ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: "Hemos comprendido más que claramente que la dependencia económica no conduce a la seguridad si el agresor no se preocupa por el bienestar de su pueblo. Por tanto, con todas las consecuencias, estamos reduciendo a cero nuestra dependencia de la energía rusa. Y eso es para bien.

t.me/sashakots/32468


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El ánimo belicista y confrontacional es de sus Gobernantes, y estoy de acuerdo en que los que han puesto en el poder a ese Gobierno tienen parte de culpa. No obstante Polonia no tiene la culpa de estar geográficamente situada entre dos potencias expansionistas. Polonia no quiere invadir Alemania y Polonia no quiere invadir Rusia. Polonia quiere ser INDEPENDIENTE y entiende que por la historia que ha tenido Rusia con respecto a ellos, y dado que la UE no tiene ejército, la única manera de contrarrestar el poder militar ruso es recibir apoyo de la mayor potencia que son los USA, y por eso es miembro de la OTAN.
> 
> No digo que es sea acertado, pienso que Polonia debería hacer más realpolitik y mostrar un acercamiento diplomático de buena vencindad con Rusia, pero desgraciadamente los años de la dictadura soviética aun estan a flor de piel.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo en algunos punto, pero resalto que los Polacos no fueron tampoco unos angelitos al tratar con el Imperio Ruso y después con la recién formada Unión Soviética. Lo que si estoy de acuerdo es que merecen unos mejores gobernantes y cambiar su política confrontacional con Rusia.

Saludos,


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Ucrania informa de que se ha vuelto a disparar un misil de crucero contra la región de Odessa. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan atacando el puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster, ya dañado - mando operativo de las AFU Yug.

t.me/Soldierline/5960


----------



## delhierro (10 May 2022)

Los rusos de las fuerzas especiales moviendose hacia Slaviansk.

Pongo el enlace hay varios videos. Ojo grafico.









Спецназ России помогает войскам продвигаться на славянском направлении


Спецназ российской армии активно уничтожает опорные пункты ВСУ.




anna-news.info





Son los de la URSS que han vuelto, curiosos parches. 

El tiempo esta mejorando, pueden meter los BMR-82/90 por los sembrados. Las carreteras dejaran de ser un embudo en breve.


----------



## Marchamaliano (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Seguro que muchos de los que rajáis del baile de la UE sus grabáis luego haciendo el mamarracho en el tis tos y mierdas de esas.



En tus putas ganas de pedócrata me dedico yo a esas mierdas de críos y decadentes.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han superado hoy ligeramente las posiciones de las AFU en Nikolaevka, cerca de Slavyansk, una pequeña ciudad que forma parte de la aglomeración de Kramatorsk. En una zona boscosa más cercana a los campos, los nazis han colocado artillería y han destrozado sus posiciones, con poderosas salvas del ejército ruso que ha llegado allí hoy.

t.me/Soldierline/5958


----------



## Arraki (10 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Cuando te saltas las lecciones de la historia, empiezas a hacer cosas precipitadas. 

t.me/epoddubny/10515

La ministra alemana de Asuntos Exteriores, Annalena Berbock, declaró durante su visita a Kiev que la RFA tiene previsto suministrar a Ucrania modernos tanques y obuses y que, paralelamente, comenzará a entrenar a los militares ucranianos.​#Ucrania​​t.me/new_militarycolumnist/82570​


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Nuevas fotos de las catacumbas de Azovstal. ¿Tienen un fotógrafo profesional allí?

t.me/boris_rozhin/48040


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Los operadores celulares rusos trabajarán en la región de Kherson‼
Kirill Stremousov, vicepresidente de la administración estatal regional, declaró al respecto: "Los operadores de telefonía móvil están negociando ahora y en los próximos meses los operadores de telefonía móvil de Rusia y de otras regiones también están dispuestos a venir a Jerson y a la región de Jerson y establecer una comunicación a gran escala".
Según él, un proveedor de Internet de Crimea ya está operando en la región

t.me/boris_rozhin/48050


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Hay malestar en las filas de los zahisnykiv ucranianos: en las dos últimas semanas Ucrania ha perdido más bayraktars que en todo el tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio de la SAW.

Las mayores pérdidas se han producido en el
asalto infructuoso a la Isla de la Serpiente y ataques a objetivos en Rusia. Unos 50 vehículos aéreos no tripulados en total.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48051


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 May 2022)

Lavrov opinando sobre Borrell...todo lo que dice vale también para su jefe Anthony Blinken que es otro "diplomático" belicista enciende-fuegos y especialista en autorizar envíos de armamento con sus "luces verdes"...

*Lavrov comentó las palabras de Borrell, quien anteriormente dijo que la crisis ucraniana solo puede resolverse por medios militares:
*
"Es el principal diplomático, no el líder militar en la Unión Europea".

Sin embargo, irónicamente agregó el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores ruso, tal vez pronto se elimine el puesto de jefe diplomático de la UE:

"Porque la UE ya no tiene prácticamente ninguna política exterior, totalmente solidaria con los enfoques impuestos por los Estados Unidos". 

t.me/karaulny/383191


----------



## dabuti (10 May 2022)

Exdirector del Inmundo explica cómo se vende, miente y manipula El Inmundo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No le ha volado la cabeza al compañero de milagro



Es un video de un combate en Mariupol, tiene algún tiempo pero lo han difundido ahora. Un francotirador ruso abate a un soldado ucraniano y los otros compañeros de la sección disparan en respuesta. 

Es posible que el fuego estuviera más alejado del compañero de lo que parece, creo que la cámara deforma.


----------



## Top5 (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuevas fotos de las catacumbas de Azovstal. ¿Tienen un fotógrafo profesional allí?
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48040
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053797



Y con la iluminación adecuada...

Parece que estén haciendo una obra teatral.

Y aun hay gente que se traga esto.


----------



## Castellano (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No, tú dices que parece y dicen que así fue. No tienes pruebas de nada.



Hunter Biden, Burisma.
Plaza del Maidán, Victoria Nuland

Google es tu amigo.


----------



## Peineto (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Seguro que muchos de los que rajáis del baile de la UE sus grabáis luego haciendo el mamarracho en el tis tos y mierdas de esas.



Vuelve a hibernar.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desminan Kamenka en la región de Kharkiv

Antes de su huida, los nazis ucranianos dejaron juguetes mortales en abundancia en las calles del asentamiento. Que amenazó a más civiles que a los militares rusos.

Los militares rusos hicieron el trabajo duro: se descubrieron minas antipersona y antitanque, y proyectiles de artillería y de tanque.

Para quiénes esta tierra es nativa y para quiénes es extranjera, podemos ver con un ejemplo concreto: aquí unos están sembrando la muerte, otros están salvando de ella.

t.me/Soldierline/5961


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 May 2022)

Para entendidos como Harman: Si la guerra sigue a este ritmo ¿Cuando creéis que cesarán los Bombardeos sobre la ciudad de Donetsk?


----------



## Castellano (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya estado en los países bálticos, soviéticos hasta el 91, sabe que no quieren tener nada que ver con Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053635



Tu no has salido de tu pueblo.

Yo si, conozco los tres países bálticos, y hay sitios como Narva donde el 100% habla ruso y nadie habla estonio.
Pero no les dejan votar, no vaya a ser que ganen las elecciones.

Si quieres más info:








El problema de los no-ciudadanos en las repúblicas bálticas


Más de dos décadas después de la independencia, los rusos étnicos siguen siendo discriminados en Estonia y Letonia.




es.rbth.com


----------



## circodelia2 (10 May 2022)

Rusia dice haber destruido más de 400 objetivos del Ejército de Ucrania en el último día
europapress.es - Hace 2 h

Las autoridades de Rusia han informado este martes de que han destruido en el último día más de 400 objetivos del Ejército ucraniano en el marco de la invasión del territorio, incluidos cinco depósitos de armas y combustible en la región de Mikolaiv.



Rusia dice haber destruido más de 400 objetivos del Ejército de Ucrania en el último día


----------



## piru (10 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Una pequeña reflexión: Me cuesta creer lo nazis que son los ucranianos (que no dudo que tienen lo suyo) cuando la gente que me lo dice tiene en su avatar la bandera de españaza con el PUTO AGUILUCHO DE LOS COJONES.



Entonces también te costará creer que esta abuela NO sea comunista, reza por Putin mientras sale con su bandera comunista a recibir a los soldados.







Cultura es el conjunto de respuestas, simbólicas y técnicas, que posee una comunidad humana para interpretar, valorar y utilizar su circunstancia vital.


----------



## Artedi (10 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pensar que la CIA o cualquier otra organización es capaz de variar lo que ocurre en un país de millones de personas es, cuanto menos inocente, ni en un sentido ni en otro, que puede haber intentos? si, claro, intentos lo hace cualquier país con sus rivales, ahora...para tomar en serio algo, cambios políticos importantes o revoluciones, ni de puta coña



A ver, no estás hablando en serio verdad? Anda que no hay ejemplos del Río Grande abajo, y en otros sitios...

Estoy con Pareto: la historia la deciden las élites, y las migajas que le han caído al pueblo, en su gran mayoría, han caído de la mesa de las élites durante alguna de sus peleas.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tu no has salido de tu pueblo.
> 
> Yo si, conozco los tres países bálticos, y hay sitios como Narva donde el 100% habla ruso y nadie habla estonio.
> Pero no les dejan votar, no vaya a ser que ganen las elecciones.
> ...



En Tallinn capital, el 40% de la población es rusoparlante, más o menos. En Narva son mayoría:







En Letonia... Ocurre algo muy similar:







Lo de algunos es hablar por hablar. Qué forma de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que también se pasa estudiando? El amor por esas gilipolleces de españita, de rusita y de ucrainita además de todos los estados. Ahora, que en ese momento dejaríais a la gente en paz produciendo y comerciando



Claro produciendo y comerciando y con las revoluciones de colorines dando (la patente de corso 2.0), no se os ve na el plumero a los follapiratillas


----------



## ZARGON (10 May 2022)




----------



## McNulty (10 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Menudo bolsón pueden formar los rusos. Parece que la intención es aislar Kramatorsk-Slavyansk y Severodonestk. A partir de ahí , asediarlas con bombardeos y tropa como en Mariupol. Esto va para muy largo, los rusos necesitan cortar todas las carreteras y autopistas que conectan el Donbass con Dnipro.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han superado hoy ligeramente las posiciones de las AFU en Nikolaevka, cerca de Slavyansk, una pequeña ciudad que forma parte de la aglomeración de Kramatorsk. En una zona boscosa más cercana a los campos, los nazis han colocado artillería y han destrozado sus posiciones, con poderosas salvas del ejército ruso que ha llegado allí hoy.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5958
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053793



Si han llegado a Nikolaevka es que han cruzado el Donets también en esa zona. Una cosa es una cabeza de puente y otra muy distinta que ya tengan dos cabezas de puente y si las cabezas se unen pueden darse por perdidos en esa zona ... Es posible que las fuerzas ucranianas ya no tengan posibilidad de escapar al cerco en Severodonetsk tal y como esta progresando la ofensiva desde el norte y el sur.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Para entendidos como Harman: Si la guerra sigue a este ritmo ¿Cuando creéis que cesarán los Bombardeos sobre la ciudad de Donetsk?



Ni idea.
Cuando superen el rango de vuelo de los Toshka.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Anda, lee un poco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí te corrijo y la historia siempre es contada de la forma que a quién más le conviene en determinado momento:

-Polonia había dejado de existir como estado independiente en 1795 y esto debido a la propia acción de la nobleza polaca.
-En 1918, más de un siglo después, artificialmente se vuelve a crear el estado polaco, por intereses anglo, esto debido a la derrota alemana en la WWI y la desaparición del Imperio Ruso a como consecuencia de la Revolución Bolchevique.
-El nuevo Estado inicio campañas militares contra su vecino la la RS de Rusia y Ucrania en 1919-1921 (la URSS no aparecería formalmente hasta 1922) , ocupando territorio y desalojando a la población local, aprovechando el caos reinante por la Guerra Civil Rusa, anexándose territorios de esta.
- La URSS desde 1933 hasta 1939 trato en vano conseguir una alianza con occidente mediante diferentes propuestas de pacto para defender a Checoslovaquia, Polonia y otros países de Europa Central, sin embargo Reino Unido siempre torpedeo cualquier acuerdo posible, en tanto Francia siempre fue reticente a los mismos (a).
- El Tratado Ribbentrop-Molotov firmado a última hora solo garantizo que la agresión alemana a la URSS fuese retrasada por algún tiempo, Polonia prefirió mantener sus tratado con Reino Unido y Francia para garantizar su soberanía y rechazo cualquier acuerdo con la URSS.
- No se puede negar que se cometieran crímenes contra la población Polaca, pero tampoco se puede negar lo mismo durante la Guerra de 1919, sin embargo tampoco se puede negar que Polonia y Ala RDA fueron los países que recibieron mayor ayuda de la URSS para su reconstrucción y reindustrialización de sus economía. 

(a) https://www.redalyc.org/pdf/729/72920534013.pdf


----------



## Honkler (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania suministrará a Ucrania unidades de artillería antiaérea autopropulsada Gepard tras acordar con otros países el suministro de proyectiles para las mismas - Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores Annalena Berbok
> 
> "Ya hemos entregado 16 millones de proyectiles, miles de balas, Stingers y Arrows. Pero también otros suministros, suministros médicos. Hemos hablado de vehículos blindados. Pero, por ejemplo, con respecto a los Cheetahs. Podemos suministrarlos, pero no tenemos las conchas... Estamos tratando de encontrar conchas de países que puedan suministrarlas a los guepardos. El siguiente paso serán los siguientes tanques, los obuses", dijo Berbock.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/32469



Joder con los verdes alemanes, nos han salido verde caqui…


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Nos gustaría aprovechar esta oportunidad para expresar nuestra gratitud al talentoso camarógrafo-director de Azov. Gracias a su gusto altamente artístico y a su capacidad para reflejar los más mínimos detalles, los hermanos saben en qué coordenadas tienen que trabajar, y el proceso de desnazificación se simplifica. Como se dice, ¡el autor pesicho!

t.me/boris_rozhin/48052


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ucrania tiene un ejército potente y con mucha experiencia bélica.



Tenía. Perder 50.000 soldados con experiencia es una debacle tremenda para Ucrania.
En cuanto el Donbas se limpie, Ucrania está muerta. 
Pedirá todo tipo de armisticios, desde el pederasta Biden al asesino Solana, pasando por Van der Hitler, Internet Explorer Borrel, Boris el borracho, Macron el masón...todos saldrán en la tele pidiendo paz.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Militares ucranianos observan los ataques de artillería contra las posiciones de sus hermanos de armas

❗Los ucranianos no tienen una naturaleza combativa rusa, es decir, ayudar a sus vecinos en un momento de necesidad. Cuando caiga Kiev, los "Ukroführers" que no hayan conseguido escapar empezarán a delatarse ante las fuerzas rusas para blanquearse de alguna manera.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48059

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Aquí te corrijo y la historia siempre es contada de la forma que a quién más le conviene en determinado momento:
> 
> -Polonia había dejado de existir como estado independiente en 1795 y esto debido a la propia acción de la nobleza polaca.
> -En 1918, más de un siglo después, artificialmente se vuelve a crear el estado polaco, por intereses anglo, esto debido a la derrota alemana en la WWI y la desaparición del Imperio Ruso a como consecuencia de la Revolución Bolchevique.
> ...



Lo leeré con atención, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

Miles de voluntarios ucranianos: Panaderos, profesores, trabajadores del campo, de la construcción etc convertidos en soldados en poco tiempo tras un entrenamiento intensivo ahora disparan peladillas de 152 mm que pesan casi 50 kg, de largo mas que un bloque de 30 cms de la construcción.


Auqnue superados en número el enemigo está desmotivado, comete gran cantidad de errores y se sabe perdedor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Gente, estad atentos mañana a lo que presente la UE sobre “chat control”, y si veis que la cosa es seria (y pinta lleva), analizad fríamente qué escribís y dónde lo hacéis.
Poca broma con esta mierda.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Con 90.000 soldados es imposible hacer todo eso, al menos hasta que el Donbas quede limpio por completo.
Y para eso aún quedan meses.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra:
> 
> *Bombardeo en Odesa: se registran víctimas*
> - MARTES, 10 DE MAYO DE 2022, 09:14
> ...




Los Rusos no quieren que se diviertan los ucranianos, bombardean "centros comerciales y de ocio".
El problema es que explotan como si tuvieran munición almacenada dentro de ellos.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Solía cargar barcos de carga seca en Ismail. Contrataba rumanos y búlgaros. Esta es la tierra del eterno contrabando.

El hecho de que el bendito Occidente se apodere del grano de la antigua URSS durante la interrupción de la temporada de siembra no sólo está creando un desastre humanitario en el otoño de 2022, es un sistema de tarjetas, en el mejor de los casos.

Todo este "lend-lease", cuando los "caballeros" pagan con grano las armas viejas y experimentales, es un esfuerzo deliberado para acabar con la antigua RSS ucraniana, con la expectativa de echar sobre el cuello de los rusos a 20 millones de turbo-ucranianos hambrientos.

Esto no puede permitirse en ningún caso.

Por lo tanto, la segunda fase de la operación militar especial para liberar Novorossiya, hasta la desembocadura del Danubio, debería dejar a la antigua RSS ucraniana únicamente como un dolor de cabeza para el bendito Occidente durante el otoño y el invierno.

Dudo mucho que, con fines humanitarios, la OTAN se meta en el largo "embutido" geográfico que va de Uzhgorod a Kharkov, si las tropas rusas liberan Novorossia: abastecer una larga franja de tierras hambrientas densamente pobladas con la descomunicación de subestaciones ferroviarias y depósitos de petróleo es un placer extremadamente insultante. Ocupar las mismas tierras y mantener a 20 millones de turbo-ucranianos también es cuestionable en cuanto al despliegue de sistemas de ataque que podrían utilizarse para amenazar a Bielorrusia, Rusia y Novorossiya.

Por lo tanto, la locura en la Isla de la Serpiente se hace comprensible: la economía de la antigua URSS está sufriendo apoplejías, el sistema ferroviario está sufriendo trombosis, es necesario llevar urgentemente el suministro a Odessa sólo por barcos. Sólo el suministro por mar mantendrá los territorios al oeste del Zbruch bajo el control de la OTAN. Hasta ahora sólo pueden controlar las tierras hasta Lvov bajo el paraguas de su defensa aérea. Tampoco es una extracción muy rica.

Toda la economía de servicios de la antigua URSS se está yendo al infierno. Al principio el mercado de las reparaciones, el mercado de las flores, el mercado de la ropa de alta calidad, el mercado de los imperios de diseño de uñas, el mercado de los equipos deportivos, de los suministros de HLD y de los peces de acuario se está reduciendo imperceptiblemente, está creciendo, todavía es imperceptible, pero la gente de la antigua URSS siente "las cosas malas" cada vez más claramente.

La "clase media" ucraniana más descarada, más grosera, más arrogante y prepotente ha retrocedido desde su prosperidad sin precedentes hasta el estado de los aldeanos: cultivo de alimentos por comida, ciclismo de masas, cortes de electricidad, pequeñas reparaciones por comida, agricultura de subsistencia, trueque en condiciones de hiperinflación y escasez de alimentos en las ciudades.

Todavía es imperceptible, sólo han pasado dos meses.

Mientras la alegría del hundimiento del crucero Moscú calienta los corazones de la clase media ucraniana. Mientras el eco de "golpea el Moskal, apila los cadáveres" resuena en los campos de deporte, mientras todavía es posible ocultar las decenas de miles de cadáveres abandonados en el este, con los que se atiborran los perros callejeros.

Pero ya no es "lo mismo".

La colcha de retazos de la antigua URSS "unitaria", el país en bancarrota, la república más altiva de la URSS, comenzó a resquebrajarse: Los ucranianos del grado más alto, la élite genética de la nación, no tienen ganas de ir al este a descuartizar a los rusos, la Ucrania occidental es pequeña, allí los ecos de los funerales se difunden muy inteligentemente por la radio. A los obstinados aldeanos de Ucrania Central se les pueden ocultar los datos sobre las pérdidas durante meses.

Los pollos se cuentan en otoño.

Odessa es la clave de todo el arreglo de posguerra de estas tierras.

t.me/epoddubny/10517


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 May 2022)

Supongo que lo dan por muerto, hay alguna conversación entre ellos y tal vez dicen algo al respecto.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Voronezh se instaló un símbolo de la operación especial rusa para liberar el Donbass: una escultura de la abuela ucraniana que salió con la Bandera de la Victoria hacia los nazis.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5957
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053782



Ya me veo en mis próximos viajes a conocer Nueva Rusia, haciéndome fotos en cada abuelita que me vaya encontrando.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Esto fue en Rusia el día de la victoria en la gran guerra patria, orgullo, honor y gloria a los caídos por la patria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor Putin bombardea Bruselas de uan puta vez.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 May 2022)

*PÁGINA 666*


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuevas fotos de las catacumbas de Azovstal. ¿Tienen un fotógrafo profesional allí?
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48040
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053797



Lo que tienen es muchos accidentes. ¿Qué hacen ahí abajo? ¿se van tropezando todo borrachos?
Ah, sí, también veo que tienen unos cuantos focos de calidad.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, estad atentos mañana a lo que presente la UE sobre “chat control”, y si veis que la cosa es seria (y pinta lleva), analizad fríamente qué escribís y dónde lo hacéis.
> Poca broma con esta mierda.



*ENTRAR A BURBUJA.INFO CON VPN ANTE EL RIESGO EXTREMO DE QUE CALOPEZ REGALE TU IP PORQUE LA CHARO DEL CNI DICE QUE ERES UN MACHISTA MANDA*


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (10 May 2022)

*Soldados rusos boicotean sus vehículos para no tener que ir al frente en la región de Járkov*

La moral en las filas rusas pasa por horas bajas. Las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana de Zaporiyia han informado de que* soldados rusos dispararon contra una veintena de vehículos para evitar ir al frente ucraniano*, según publica _Newsweek_. Sin embargo, estos no son los primeros informes de baja moral rusa en la invasión de Ucrania. 









Soldados rusos sabotean sus vehículos para no ir al frente: "Nos negamos a participar en esta mierda"


La moral en las filas rusas pasa por horas bajas. Las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana de Zaporiyia han informado de que soldados rusos dispararon contra...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Charidemo (10 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Por favor Putin bombardea Bruselas de uan puta vez.



Lo de Bruselas parece un video de esos para dormir.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (10 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Soldados rusos boicotean sus vehículos para no tener que ir al frente en la región de Járkov*
> 
> La moral en las filas rusas pasa por horas bajas. Las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana de Zaporiyia han informado de que* soldados rusos dispararon contra una veintena de vehículos para evitar ir al frente ucraniano*, según publica _Newsweek_. Sin embargo, estos no son los primeros informes de baja moral rusa en la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Me encanta la fuente de la noticia: SSU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania). 

Deberían dejar firmar los artículos al mismo Farlopenski.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Ucrania agradece a Alemania su "cambio de postura" frente a Rusia.*
Ucrania se ha congratulado este martes por *el "cambio de postura" de Alemania* respecto a su oposición inicial al *embargo sobre las importaciones de petróleo ruso* y a la entrega de material militar al gobierno de Kiev.

"Quisiera agradecer a Alemania su cambio de postura en varios temas. Alemania cambió su postura sobre la entrega de armas a Ucrania (...) y anunció el inicio de una nueva política hacia Rusia", ha dicho el ministro ucraniano de Relaciones Exteriores, *Dmytro Kuleba,* en una rueda de prensa en Kiev junto a su par germana *Annalena Baerbock*. Kuleba agradeció en particular "el apoyo al inicio de un embargo petrolero" a las importaciones rusas de crudo. Baerbock ha anunciado que Alemania volverá a abrir su embajada en Kiev, cerrada poco después del inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Miles de voluntarios ucranianos: Panaderos, profesores, trabajadores del campo, de la construcción etc convertidos en soldados en poco tiempo tras un entrenamiento intensivo ahora disparan peladillas de 152 mm que pesan casi 50 kg, de largo mas que un bloque de 30 cms de la construcción.
> 
> 
> Auqnue superados en número el enemigo está desmotivado, comete gran cantidad de errores y se sabe perdedor.



Seguro que no has hecho la mili, y menos una mili activa con maniobras como se ve que desconoces ese aspecto de la vida, perdona pero das pena y lo digo sinceramente, por tu bien espero que nunca te toque aprender ese lado de la vida


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

*Situación en la región de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 10 de mayo de 2022*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional y las unidades de defensa territorial siguen ampliando su zona de control al norte de Kharkiv. El mando de las AFU está preparando una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Kozachya Lopan y Tsupovka. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen manteniendo su defensa en Liptsy. Los combates tienen lugar en Rubizhne.

Al mismo tiempo, el mando ucraniano está preparando una operación para forzar el Seversky Donets cerca de Chepel y cortar las rutas de suministro del grupo Izyum.

La tarea principal de las unidades ucranianas en esta dirección es desviar las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en los frentes de Izyum y Liman.

▪ Ya se han desplegado varios GDR en las zonas fronterizas con Rusia. A los oficiales del Servicio Aéreo Especial (SAS) británico se les ha encomendado la tarea de coordinarlos y realizar operaciones de sabotaje en la zona fronteriza con Rusia.

▪ Desde el aeródromo de Chuguev, el UAV Bayraktar vigilará el movimiento de las tropas rusas, que tendrá como objetivo las columnas de artillería de tropas y equipos que crucen desde territorio ruso.

▪ En la orilla occidental del Seversky Donets, en los pueblos de Zaliman y Chervonoye (al este de Chepel), están desplegados los puestos de mando y observación de la 14ª Brigada y la 4ª Brigada de las AFU.

Los principales esfuerzos en este momento se centran en el forzamiento del río por parte de pequeños grupos de asalto en la zona al sur de Chepel y en la toma del control de los asentamientos de Rudnevo e Ivanovka.

▪Alrededor de 300 hombres de las unidades de defensa territorial formadas en el oeste de Ucrania han sido desplegados cerca de Razdolye.

Es probable que el ataque principal con un forzamiento a través de los pontones se lance simultáneamente con la ofensiva de las AFU en la zona al noreste de Kharkiv.

Mapa de alta resolución

#Mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkiv
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/48065


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Carga "200"

Dos nazis de Odessa -Vitaliy Blazhko (indicativo "Khvat") y Stanislav Uzikov (indicativo "Richter")- fueron desnaturalizados en el Azovstal de Mariupol el 8 de mayo.

Blazhko participó en la creación del centro de Odessa de la organización Patriota de Ucrania en 2011, sobre cuya base se creó el batallón nazi Azov en la primavera de 2014. Uzikov se unió a la organización en Maidan.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48063


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que ha hecho retroceder a las tropas rusas en una contraofensiva cerca de Jarkov.*
Ucrania ha anunciado este martes que sus fuerzas* habían recuperado a las tropas rusas aldeas al norte y noreste de Jarko*v, impulsando una contraofensiva que podría indicar un cambio y poner en peligro el principal avance de Rusia. Tetiana Apatchenko, responsable de prensa de la 92.ª Brigada Mecanizada Separada, la principal fuerza ucraniana en la zona, ha confirmado que las tropas ucranianas habían recuperado en los últimos días los asentamientos de Cherkaski Tyshky, Ruski Tyshki, Borshchova y Slobozhanske, en una zona al norte de Jarkov.

Yuriy Saks, asesor del ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, ha dicho que los éxitos *estaban alejando a las fuerzas rusas de Jarkov, la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania, que ha estado bajo bombardeo perpetuo desde que comenzó la guerra*. El contraataque podría señalar una nueva fase en la guerra, con Ucrania pasando ahora a la ofensiva después de *semanas en las que Rusia montó un ataque masivo* con el que, según manifestó el Pentágono el lunes por la tarde, habían obtenido avances lentos pero graduales.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

A juzgar por el hecho de que los Yankees nunca pudieron prever la política de Moscú, su predicción de una larga guerra le promete a Zelensky una rápida zrada final

Declaraciones sobre Ucrania del Jefe de la Inteligencia Nacional de Estados Unidos, Haynes:

- En los próximos meses podría verse "una trayectoria más impredecible y potencialmente escaladora en Ucrania". La comunidad de inteligencia estadounidense considera que Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania.

- Hay indicios de que Rusia quiere extender un puente terrestre hacia Transnistria.

- Una posible victoria rusa en el Donbass no pondría fin a la guerra.

- Estados Unidos no ve ahora ninguna "vía de negociación viable" para resolver el conflicto en Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/5964


----------



## Andr3ws (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, estad atentos mañana a lo que presente la UE sobre “chat control”, y si veis que la cosa es seria (y pinta lleva), analizad fríamente qué escribís y dónde lo hacéis.
> Poca broma con esta mierda.



"Las risas" van a venir cuando digan que es retroactivo y que analizaran todos los comentarios publicados en internet. 
Va a venir borrado de cuentas masivos.


----------



## Honkler (10 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Soldados rusos boicotean sus vehículos para no tener que ir al frente en la región de Járkov*
> 
> La moral en las filas rusas pasa por horas bajas. Las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana de Zaporiyia han informado de que* soldados rusos dispararon contra una veintena de vehículos para evitar ir al frente ucraniano*, según publica _Newsweek_. Sin embargo, estos no son los primeros informes de baja moral rusa en la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2022)

La derivada económica pues va hacia derrota total de la OTAN, me veo a los rusos intentando ayudar a que no se desplome más el dólar ni el euro (no les interesa)…


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo de Bruselas parece un video de esos para dormir.



Son como una pesadilla que se torna más horrorosa por momentos y de la que no puedes salir.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seguro que no has hecho la mili, y menos una mili activa con maniobras como se ve que desconoces ese aspecto de la vida, perdona pero das pena y lo digo sinceramente, por tu bien espero que nunca te toque aprender ese lado de la vida




Yo si la hace, Vd lo desconozco.

De lo que no me cabe ninguna duda es que Vd no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona un a guerra.


----------



## El_Suave (10 May 2022)

¿Sólo?. Veo a los rusos, derrota tras derrota, fracaso tras fracaso, y debacle tras debacle, plantándose en el Canal de la Mancha.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Rusia acaba de tomar bajo control técnico y militar GMS Sokhranivka y la estación de compresión fronteriza Novopskov. 
1/3 del transporte a través de UA. 
Interfieren con el proceso y provocan extracciones de gas. 
GTS dice que no pueden continuar el transporte allí.

El operador del sistema de transmisión de gas de #Ukraine dijo que ya no puede aceptar el tránsito de #gas de #Russia a través de Sokhranivka a partir de las 7 am hora local del miércoles, según un comunicado en su sitio web.
Los flujos todavía se pueden redirigir a otra estación de compresión


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Ningún hombre debería de seguir órdenes de un tipo que ordena invadir un otro pais. Y esto sirve para Rusia y para todos los demás paises. 

Incluido USA, por supuesto. Esto acabaría de manera magnífica si ahora mismo todos soldados rusos se dieran media vuelta y le dijesen a Putin, a los oligarcas y a los generales, que vayan al frente vuestra p.. m...


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Rusia acaba de tomar bajo control técnico y militar GMS Sokhranivka y la estación de compresión fronteriza Novopskov.
> 1/3 del transporte a través de UA.
> Interfieren con el proceso y provocan extracciones de gas.
> GTS dice que no pueden continuar el transporte allí.
> ...



Y eso significa?


----------



## Egam (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán: "Hemos comprendido más que claramente que la dependencia económica no conduce a la seguridad si el agresor no se preocupa por el bienestar de su pueblo. Por tanto, con todas las consecuencias, estamos reduciendo a cero nuestra dependencia de la energía rusa. Y eso es para bien.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/32468



Se llama suicidio, o mejor dicho, eutanasia...


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Se llama suicidio, o mejor dicho, eutanasia...



Tambien se llama problemas, ruina y agitación social, se llama desmembramiento de la UE, se llama victoria de los EEUU...

Tambien te digo que la victoria de EEUU le va a costar su existencia, porque se va a quedar solo muy solo en el planeta, porque con Australia, GB y Canada, EEUU no va a ningún lado.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No tengo nada que responder sobre USA. Me limito a responder sobre este tema.
> Lo que hiciera USA lo hablas en un hilo sobre ello. *Lo que pasará entonces no justifica nada* de lo que pueda suceder hoy.



Iba a mandarle a la nevera sin mas trámites, pero su chuleria me toca los cohones.
En 1943 el Alto Mando del Pacífico le propuso gasear una isla del Pacífico ocupada por Japon, las razones eran evidentes, dado que los soldados imperiales resistirian hasta el último hombre, al menos se ahorrarian las vidas de los marines. Franklin Roosebelt respondio que eso crearia un peligroso precedente, años mas tarde a Truman le propusieron lanzar dos bombas atomicas sobre Japon, esta vez dió su aprobación y en efecto, creo un peligroso precedente.
En 2003 el Pengtágono propuso a Bush Jr. invadir Iraq con un pretexto inventado, las armas de destrucción masiva, el alcoholico dió su aprobación y creo un peligroso precedente. Lo que pasó entonces lo justifica TODO.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ningún hombre debería de seguir órdenes de un tipo que ordena invadir un otro pais. Y esto sirve para Rusia y para todos los demás paises.
> 
> Incluido USA, por supuesto. Esto acabaría de manera magnífica si ahora mismo todos soldados rusos se dieran media vuelta y le dijesen a Putin, a los oligarcas y a los generales, que vayan al frente vuestra p.. m...



Que infantil, madre mía...


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que infantil, madre mía...



A veces pienso que no tiene más de 17 años, eso sí te descojonas con sus cositas, si no fuera por eso llevaba semanas en el ignore.


----------



## El_Suave (10 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tambien se llama problemas, ruina y agitación social, se llama desmembramiento de la UE, se llama victoria de los EEUU...
> 
> Tambien te digo que la victoria de EEUU le va a costar su existencia, porque se va a quedar solo muy solo en el planeta, porque con Australia, GB y Canada, EEUU no va a ningún lado.



Se llama nazificación de Europa, y es lo que combate Rusia en Ucrania.

Problemas, ruina y agitación social que va a capitalizar la extrema derecha, para ello ha sido pre-posicionada en los últimos años.

Remix Europa años 30.


----------



## troperker (10 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Biden estima que durará hasta el final del año fiscal (30 septiembre). 4 meses entre que se implementa y no, esa es la estimación cheerful thinking de Biden, así que no andas muy equivocado.
> 
> Al forero que lo llamó "ayuda" , muy relativo digo yo, traduce "lend-lease" o leete lo que USA negoció a cambio en la WWII ...



vamos a tener una ucrania mas endeuda que e
pero para que tomar tomar las zonas occidentales llena de locos fanaticos y generarte mas problemas gastando dinero en esas zonas

con toda la zona sur este es suficiente y controlas las zonas que pueden mantenerse bien economicamente
seria un tremendo error para rusia querer controlar toda ucrania


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Y la ONU para qué sirve? Ni se atreven a expulsar a Rusia temporalmente de la ONU, o del Consejo de Seguridad, un país que ataca a otro país soberano. 

Y que encima deporta ciudadanos ucranianos. Es de risa, sino fuera tan triste.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y eso significa?




Que, creo que por vez primera, Ucrania no posee el control total del tránsito de gas ruso hacia Europa. De momento puede redirigir el flujo, y desconozco si es casual que haya caído bajo control ruso, o bien es un objetivo.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

La fuente dice que es un T-90 que ha sido alcanzado y ha resultado destruído en la región de Jarkov.




Parece que las líneas rusas están colapsando al este de Jarkov muy rápidamente.


----------



## Deitano (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ningún hombre debería de seguir órdenes de un tipo que ordena invadir un otro pais. Y esto sirve para Rusia y para todos los demás paises.
> 
> Incluido USA, por supuesto. Esto acabaría de manera magnífica si ahora mismo todos soldados rusos se dieran media vuelta y le dijesen a Putin, a los oligarcas y a los generales, que vayan al frente vuestra p.. m...



En un mundo ideal eso funcionará, la realidad es que uno no puede desobedecer órdenes y mucho menos en tiempo de guerra.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Salto récord de la inflación en Grecia y Dinamarca

▪En Grecia, la inflación ha llegado a ser de dos dígitos, el 10,2%. Es la tasa de inflación más alta de Grecia en 28 años

▪ En Dinamarca, la inflación se disparó hasta el máximo de 38 años, el 6,7%.

▪En 9 países de la UE la inflación ya fue de dos dígitos en marzo-abril de 2022

19% - Estonia
16,6% - Lituania
13,2% - Letonia
12,3% - Polonia
11,9% - República Checa
11,2% - Países Bajos
10,9% - Eslovaquia
10,5% - Bulgaria
10,2% - Grecia

"KRISTAL ROSTA informó anteriormente de que el Banco Central Británico también espera una inflación de dos dígitos en Inglaterra, y Eurostat estima que un aumento del 38% en los precios de la energía en la UE debido a las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia fue la principal razón del aumento récord de la inflación en Europa

t.me/boris_rozhin/48068


----------



## ZARGON (10 May 2022)

Si esto es verdad los nazis no deberian tardar en colapsar


----------



## El_Suave (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Que, creo que por vez primera, Ucrania no posee el control total del tránsito de gas ruso hacia Europa. De momento puede redirigir el flujo, y desconozco si es casual que haya caído bajo control ruso, o bien es un objetivo.



Ucrania nunca ha poseído ese control, en todo caso será que USA ya no posee el control del tránsito del gas ruso hacia Europa.

No perder ese control es la razón de la guerra. Si USA ha ido a la guerra en este caso es precisamente para no perder ese control.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Para ir resumiendo y aclararle algo a los pro-rusos, Rusia no tienen ningún derecho a usar la fuerza para mantener bajo su influencia a ningún pais soberano que además no supone ninguna amenaza para su seguridad, que olvidamos que la OTAN es una organización de carácter defensivo y no supone absolutamente ninguna amenaza para Rusia, pero claro, muchos paises de la región y que si consideran con buen criterio que Rusia es una amenaza para ellos y están desesperados por poder entrar en la OTAN y garantizar su defensa. 

Si a Rusia esto no le gusta, es su problema, que en vez de convertir en mierda la vida de la mayoría de su población y la de los paises que están bajo su influencia se hubiera dedicado a prosperar, mejorar la calidad de vida de estos y a entablar unas relaciones de confianza e interés mutuo sin recurrir a la amenaza y agresión militar, no tendrían este problema.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y la ONU para qué sirve? Ni se atreven a expulsar a Rusia temporalmente de la ONU, o del Consejo de Seguridad, un país que ataca a otro país soberano.
> 
> Y que encima deporta ciudadanos ucranianos. Es de risa, sino fuera tan triste.



Entonces tendría que haber echado a EEUU hace decadas, deja de decir tonterias que esto que está haciendo Rusia lo lleva haciendo EEUU y sus mariachis hace decadas y nunca os habeis rasgado las vestiduras como ahora...


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Salto récord de la inflación en Grecia y Dinamarca
> 
> ▪En Grecia, la inflación ha llegado a ser de dos dígitos, el 10,2%. Es la tasa de inflación más alta de Grecia en 28 años
> 
> ...



Ahora que suban los tipos de interes sin miedo y veremos ejercitos de zombies por las calle en meses


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2022)

Bueno, parece ya claro que habrá un rediseño del mapa ucraniano, con pérdidas de territorio más allá de Crimea y la repúblicas rebeldes…

La LPR declaró su disposición a controlar los territorios cercanos









ЛНР заявила о готовности контролировать близлежащие территории


Посол Луганской народной республики в РФ Родион Мирошник в интервью РИА Новости не исключил, что военные ЛНР и временные администрации могут контролировать




www.discred.ru


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

No entiendo esta noticia, el Papa dijo que la guerra acababa ayer, y lo que dice el Papa va a misa. ¿O quiza se trata del Papa mas bocazas de la historia?.


----------



## Ulisses (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las unidades de operaciones especiales ucranianas han comenzado a utilizar motocicletas eléctricas en combate. Una de las razones es la escasez de gasolina.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5947
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053786




De ahi al patinete no queda nada. Que no se diga que no saben hacer una guerra sostenible.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> De ahi al patinete no queda nada. Que no se diga que no saben hacer una guerra sostenible.



Greta estará contenta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Hostias, de Afganistán


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Salto récord de la inflación en Grecia y Dinamarca
> 
> ▪En Grecia, la inflación ha llegado a ser de dos dígitos, el 10,2%. Es la tasa de inflación más alta de Grecia en 28 años
> 
> ...



Bueno, pero están parando a Putin


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En un mundo ideal eso funcionará, la realidad es que uno no puede desobedecer órdenes y mucho menos en tiempo de guerra.



Aparte que no es un problema de órdenes. Muchos apoyan la intervención en ayuda de los prorrusos, y los milicianos de Lugansk y Donetsk no entregarían las armas al gobierno de Kiev.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Para algunos es que parten de la idea de que Ucrania no es un pais tan valido y soberano como USA, Rusia, Francia, etc. 

Por tanto, Rusia tiene el derecho de atacarlo y el resto del mundo el deber de tragar con las amenazas.


La pregunta es qué derecho tiene Rusia para hacer esto.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Menuda propaganda barata... Y el fenotipo habitual en estos casos. Es que están todos cortados por el mismo patrón, joder.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para algunos es que parten de la idea de que Ucrania no es un pais tan valido y soberano como USA, Rusia, Francia, etc.
> 
> Por tanto, Rusia tiene el derecho de atacarlo y el resto del mundo el deber de tragar con las amenazas.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Rusia no tiene esfera de influencia solo delirios imperialistas y actitud mafiosa hacia sus vecinos, eso es todo y si no fuesen hijos de puta hipócritas se habrían retirado de Kaliningrado hace años.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

El solana anda berreando no se qué de un alto el fuego....debe tar la cosa guapa


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Mientras en España...

Calviño rechaza salir en una foto por ser la única mujer


----------



## la mano negra (10 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania informa de que se ha vuelto a disparar un misil de crucero contra la región de Odessa. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan atacando el puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster, ya dañado - mando operativo de las AFU Yug.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/5960
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053791



Putin está destruyendo el puente de Zatoka a cámara lenta . Parece como si no tuviese mucha prisa en ponerlo fuera de uso.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Ucrania es para los comentaristas occidentales, como ese equipo de futbol que pierde el partido y al final las crónicas hablan de q fue superior al adversario, le puso las cosas difíciles, jugo mejor, marcaron goles, se dejaron la piel...pero perdieron!...el otro tenía mas pegada!


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania es para los comentaristas occidentales, como ese equipo de futbol que pierde el partido y al final las crónicas hablan de q fue superior al adversario, le puso las cosas difíciles, jugo mejor, marcaron goles, se dejaron la piel...pero perdieron!...el otro tenía mas pegada!



¿Cómo quieres que te tomen en serio, pequeño programa de juguete?
Elige bien lo que dices, por cierto. Con tanta xenofobia como derrochas, un cambio de régimen podría afectar a tus comentarios más atrevidos. Cuando vengan los comunistas, ¿dónde te vas a esconder, pequeña ratita?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mientras en España...
> 
> Calviño rechaza salir en una foto por ser la única mujer



_¿Putin o el gobierno central están poniendo orden entre los gobernadores provinciales?_


¿Quieres instalar la "actualización"?
Si está seguro, haga clic en "Sí" .

El gobernador de la región de Tomsk, Sergei Zhvachkin, ha dimitido. Llevaba en el cargo desde 2012

El gobernador de la región de Kirov, Igor Vasiliev, también deja su puesto.

El gobernador de la región de Riazán, Nikolai Lyubimov, ha declarado que no se presentará al cargo de jefe de la región para la próxima legislatura.

El gobernador de la región de Saratov, Valery Radayev, también anunció su dimisión.

El gobernador de Mari El, Yevstifeyev, dijo que había decidido dimitir de su cargo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48067


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Reunión informativa nocturna del Ministerio de Defensa. Principal:

- Se realizaron ataques aéreos contra 74 objetivos militares;
- Se realizaron ataques con misiles y artillería contra 228 objetivos;
- Un Su-25 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de Shirokoye (región de Dnipropetrovsk);
- Un helicóptero Mi-8 fue derribado cerca de Novodmytrivka (región de Kherson);
- Cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos;
- Otro Bayraktar es destruido cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48070


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

A por ellos valientes, que no quede ni un cochinoinvasor con vida!


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Cómo quieres que te tomen en serio, pequeño programa de juguete?
> Elige bien lo que dices, por cierto. Con tanta xenofobia como derrochas, un cambio de régimen podría afectar a tus comentarios más atrevidos. *Cuando vengan los comunistas, ¿dónde te vas a esconder, pequeña ratita?*



Pues a lo mejor en el coño de tu puta madre..que no veas lo ha gustito que se está..........rata de cloaca.....


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

_"*La razón por la que tenemos la situación en los mercados energéticos son las sanciones, no la invasión en sí. Entonces, es la reacción de Estados Unidos y Europa a la invasión lo que está causando directamente la escasez*". - @anasalhajji sobre la actual crisis energética

_


Este hombre mola, por cierto


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda propaganda barata... Y el fenotipo habitual en estos casos. Es que están todos cortados por el mismo patrón, joder.



Citando propaganda barata el pelon de barbitas...


----------



## aserejee (10 May 2022)

troperker dijo:


> vamos a tener una ucrania mas endeuda que e
> 
> 
> pero para que tomar tomar las zonas occidentales llena de locos fanaticos y generarte mas problemas gastando dinero en esas zonas
> ...



De una fuente que los otanistas no podrán negar sobre la 2GM.






Milestones: 1937–1945 - Office of the Historian


history.state.gov 3.0 shell




history.state.gov





payment would primarily take the form of a “consideration” granted by Britain to the United States. After many months of negotiation, the United States and Britain agreed, in Article VII of the Lend-Lease agreement they signed, that this consideration would primarily consist of joint action directed towards the creation of a liberalized international economic order in the postwar world.

Y de esos polvos estos lodos. 

En fin, un 'si wuana' de UK en favor del mundo liberal impuesto por USA en los decenios siguientes (+el alquiler de bases militares durante 99 años en un acuerdo anterior).

Britain no fue el único país que se benefició de esta 'ayuda'.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Yo si la hace, Vd lo desconozco.
> 
> De lo que no me cabe ninguna duda es que Vd no tiene ni puta idea de como funciona un a guerra.



Mira, para lograr llamarte soldado hacen falta al menos 6 meses de puteo y para ser un grupo un año, o sea que no vengas con tonterías de clases aceleradas o webinars de soldados que no sirven ni para enseñar a ser carne de cañón.

Menos cuando tienen una lucha real, si mucha gente se derrumba haciendo una mili activa, crees tu que con enseñar a usar un arma ya hay bastante.

Se lógico o al menos ten sentido común, la guerra es un puteo constante, si encima no estas bien entrenado y compenetrado no sirves para nada en grupos de primera línea, estorbas.


----------



## ZARGON (10 May 2022)

Impresionante. La verdad que los rusos deberían limpiar también a estos descerebrados


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor en el coño de tu puta madre..que no veas lo ha gustito que se está..........rata de cloaca.....



Ufff... me daría tanta pena denunciarte. Aunque no creo que me hicieran mucho caso, como vocero que eres de la piara hinformatiba, ahí me gana tu grupo terrorista. Rata de cloaca.....


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y la ONU para qué sirve? Ni se atreven a expulsar a Rusia temporalmente de la ONU, o del Consejo de Seguridad, un país que ataca a otro país soberano.
> 
> Y que encima deporta ciudadanos ucranianos. Es de risa, sino fuera tan triste.



Para nada (hay resoluciones de la ONU para casi todo).

No ha servido para devolver Gibraltar a España
Ni Malvinas a Argentina
NI Guantanamo a Cuba
Ni los territorios palestinos a los Palestinos
Ni para impedir las guerras, Yugoslavia, Yemen, Ucrania, Libia, Siria, Irak, Somalia, Congo ...

PD: Sabías que hay más soldados estadounidenses actualmente fuera de EEUU (+de 170.000) que soldados rusos fuera de Rusia.
Y que tiene 452 instalaciones asentadas en *Europa*, 219 pertenecen al Ejército, 53 a la Marina y el resto, 180, a la Fuerza Aérea.
Y que en España solo cuenta 2 (Rota y Moron), porque Torrejon (aunque la pueden usar y hay permanentemente 25 militares americanos) ya no la consideran. Para compensar en Alemania tienen 77 bases y 40 emplazamientos.

¿Y que EEUU tiene casi tanto militares en Europa como Rusia en Ucrania?


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Cómo quieres que te tomen en serio, pequeño programa de juguete?
> Elige bien lo que dices, por cierto. Con tanta xenofobia como derrochas, un cambio de régimen podría afectar a tus comentarios más atrevidos. Cuando vengan los comunistas, ¿dónde te vas a esconder, pequeña ratita?



Vaya obsesión que tiene gaviotón con la madre de los demás, se nota que no conoció a la suya...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 May 2022)

Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

Bueno, esta es la fiesta esa de la victoria que Putin nos prometió, así sin que nadie se entere.

¿Os acordáis que incluso en medio de la guerra el gas ruso seguía fluyendo por Ucrania? PUES LOS RUSOS SE HAN CANSADO ( que ya era hora).


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Joder,el patriarca de Moscú bendiciendo al ejército ruso y hablando de guerra santa y Bergoglio preguntándose a qué huelen las nubes. No quedan líderes políticos ni espirituales en Occidente.


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda de canción, que va a ganar no hay duda y que va a demostrar lo gilipollas que son los europeos, tambien.



El año que viene la sede será Leópolis con suerte....


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Continuación de la historia: Durante todo el día de hoy, los habitantes de Riga siguen llevando flores al monumento a los Libertadores de los invasores alemanes nazis para sustituir las que fueron retiradas por la mañana por una excavadora. La gente considera que es su deber honrar la memoria de los soldados-liberadores.

Durante todo el día se ha colocado una auténtica alfombra de flores cerca del monumento (primer vídeo).

Ni siquiera un provocador solitario pudo estropearlo (segundo vídeo), que intentó pisotear las flores y romper la corona.

Los habitantes de la zona lo acorralaron rápidamente y lo entregaron a la policía, que gritó "¡fascista!" y "¡basura!".

t.me/boris_rozhin/48071

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

El primer presidente de Ucrania, Leonid Kravchuk, ha muerto.

t.me/Soldierline/5965


Después de Shushkevich, también murió Kravchuk.
Tierra al bastardo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48073


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

OJO!!! 

_El conglomerado ruso de gas Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor ni ningún obstáculo para el tránsito continuo de gas a través de un cruce en la región de Lugansk, dijo la compañía el martes, después de que el operador ucraniano OGTSU anunciara que detendría más entregas a partir del 11 de mayo, debido a la presencia de "ocupantes rusos".

Los Servicios de Tránsito de Gas de Ucrania (OGTSU) declararon fuerza mayor el martes, diciendo que era imposible continuar el tránsito de gas a través de un punto de conexión y una estación de compresión ubicada en el área de Lugansk. Como el personal de la OGTSU "no puede llevar a cabo un control operativo y tecnológico" sobre el punto de conexión de Sokhranovka y la estación de compresión de Novopskov, la compañía no puede seguir cumpliendo con sus obligaciones contractuales, dijo.

*El gas de esta conexión no será aceptado en el sistema de tránsito de Ucrania a partir de las 7 de la mañana del miércoles, dijo OGTSU. Sokhrankovka representa casi un tercio del gas ruso que transita a través de Ucrania hacia Europa, hasta 32,6 millones de metros cúbicos por día, según los operadores.*

Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor o interrupción de las operaciones en Sokhranovka o Novopskov, dijo el martes el portavoz de la compañía, Sergey Kupriyanov. Añadió que los especialistas ucranianos han tenido pleno acceso a ambas instalaciones todo el tiempo, y no había habido quejas al respecto anteriormente.

*Kupriyanov también dijo que Gazprom ha sido notificado por la compañía de gas de Ucrania Naftogaz que si Rusia continúa suministrando gas a través de Sokhranovka, Kiev reducirá el volumen en el punto de salida en la misma cantidad, confiscando efectivamente el gas.*

Mientras que OGTSU ha propuesto redirigir el gas a Sudzha, un conector ubicado en la región de Sumy y controlado por el gobierno ucraniano, Kupriyanov dijo que esto era "tecnológicamente imposible".

"La distribución de los volúmenes está claramente detallada en el acuerdo de cooperación de fecha 30 de diciembre de 2019, y la parte ucraniana es muy consciente de ello", dijo.

Gazprom está cumpliendo con todas sus obligaciones con los clientes europeos, con todos los servicios de tránsito de acuerdo con los términos del contrato y pagados en su totalidad, señaló Kupriyanov. Moscú ha continuado las entregas de gas a Europa, incluido el tránsito a través de Ucrania, independientemente de la operación militar en curso y de los embargos contra Rusia impuestos por los Estados Unidos y sus aliados en la UE._


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

Hay alguna duda de lo preocupado que esta pedobear por los ucranianos?


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

_*‼The situation around Snake Island according to the Russian Ministry of Defense.*_
*
Air defense forces destroyed another 1 Ukrainian Bayraktar TB2 UAV near the island during the day.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine lost 30 military drones in the area in 3 days. 9 of them are drums Bayraktar TB2.

Today, the RF Armed Forces found three more bodies of Ukrainian saboteurs, washed up from the sea, on the banks of the Serpentine.

Now 27 bodies of dead Ukrainian soldiers remain on Zmeiny.

3 Su-24 front-line bombers and 1 Su-27 fighter, 10 helicopters of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed.
Of these, 3 Mi-8 helicopters with troops on board and a Mi-24 support helicopter were shot down in the air.

Another 6 Mi-8 and Mi-24 helicopters were destroyed on the ground near the village of Artsyz, Odessa region.

At sea, 3 armored assault boats "Centaur" of the Naval Forces of Ukraine with amphibious assault on board were destroyed.*
_*More details in the MoD summary: t.me/rusvesnasu/18531*_


No sé si ya lo habreis comentado. 

ppero parece que los rusos le estan dando mucho bombo a lo de la isla serpiente asi que yp me iria inclinando hacia la tesis que los ukranianos han sufrido mucho en ese intento de recuperar la isla.


----------



## Mabuse (10 May 2022)

Entiendo que los banderistas están liderados por el grupo de los ucranianos feos y bajitos. Es normal que quieran destruir el país y a Rusia, y es un alivio que lo primero que hicieron los rusos fue ir a controlar las nucelares más destartaladas.


----------



## Peineto (10 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Impresionante. La verdad que los rusos deberían limpiar también a estos descerebrados




Caballero, caballero, el monopatín tiene covid...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia ven las garras de Rusia sobre sus fronteras y casi seguro pedirán su adhesión a la OTAN . Rusia ha conseguido justamente lo contrario que perseguía, unir a Occidente en su defensa.


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Suecia y Finlandia ven las garras de Rusia sobre sus fronteras y casi seguro pedirán su adhesión a la OTAN . Rusia ha conseguido justamente lo contrario que perseguía, unir a Occidente en su defensa.



Peo sin referendum... no vaya la gente a votar mal


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2022)

En USA han llegado ya a la realidad que habíamos visto en burbuja, que Gerasimov planteaba como en Siria un conflicto para mucho tiempo…
La directora nacional de Inteligencia de EEUU prevé una guerra larga con riesgo de extenderse a Moldavia








La directora nacional de Inteligencia de EEUU prevé una guerra larga con ley marcial en Rusia


La invasión rusa de Ucrania va a seguir. Vladimir Putin se está preparando para un conflicto largo y duro, y probablemente intentará conectar la franja del sur de Ucrania que...




www.elmundo.es





En burbuja siempre lo vemos antes, por mucho que los troles metan ruido todo el rato…


----------



## Iskra (10 May 2022)

Joder, la semana pasada murió Susjevich y hace un rato dicen que Kravchuk. Si es cosa de Valodia igual hasta me cambio de partido...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*Un antiguo mercenario de Rusia asegura que el ejército de su país no estaba preparado para la guerra en Ucrania.*


El fracaso del ejército ruso en la toma de Kiev ha sido inevitable en la guerra en Ucrania porque en años anteriores nunca se enfrentaron a un enemigo poderoso, según un antiguo mercenario del grupo Wagner, vinculado al Kremlin, que luchó junto al ejército ruso en varios conflictos internacionales.

"Les pilló completamente por sorpresa que el ejército ucraniano resistiera con tanta fuerza", asegura Marat Gabidullin. Según cuenta, los combatientes rusos con lo que habló cuando comenzó la guerra en Ucrania le dijeron que esperaban enfrentarse con pequeñas milicias cuando invadieron Ucrania, no con tropas bien entrenadas. "Yo les dije: chicos, eso es un error", asegura Gabidullin, que actualmente vive en Francia.


El Mundo.


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Joder, la semana pasada murió Susjevich y hace un rato dicen que Kravchuk. Si es cosa de Valodia igual hasta me cambio de partido...



Menudo par de hijos de puta, espero que ardan en el infierno,

se los tenia que haber cargado la KGB el 8 de diciembre de 1991


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> _El conglomerado ruso de gas Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor ni ningún obstáculo para el tránsito continuo de gas a través de un cruce en la región de Lugansk, dijo la compañía el martes, después de que el operador ucraniano OGTSU anunciara que detendría más entregas a partir del 11 de mayo, debido a la presencia de "ocupantes rusos".
> 
> ...




Si no entiendo mal lo que está pasando, es que Ucrania va a quedarse un gas vendido por Rusia y comprado por alguien en Europa. 

Importante y tal, porque por Europa no es tanto el dinero (se imprime y ya está), sino porque decelera el llenado de los depósitos


----------



## Bucanero (10 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Impresionante. La verdad que los rusos deberían limpiar también a estos descerebrados



Lo de usar el cerebro ya como que para otro día. Si no se ve ninguna bandera. Dos de los tres colores. Parecen monos con armas. Bueno espero que al chaval no le pase nada porque aún el pobre se lleva una multa y a saber que más. Me encanta la democracia.


----------



## Red Star (10 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Escriben que no solo algunos especialistas de la OTAN se encontraban en los sótanos de Azov, sino también superprofesionales de los rangos más altos de casi los mejores ejércitos y servicios especiales del mundo, desde el Tsakhal israelí y el sis francés hasta el bnd alemán y el inglés. mi-6.



Pues nada, tienen 2 opciones:

1) Rendirse y comerse 30 años en una colonia penal en el ártico, con trabajos forzados.
2) Morir de hambre y sed.

Taluec.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Ya sale en el terminal Bloomberg, ojito a esta mierda y cómo evoluciona.


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

о. Zmeinyi

❗ Otro dron ucraniano Bayraktar-TB2 fue destruido por los medios de defensa aérea rusos esta tarde cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy.

El régimen de Kiev ha perdido 30 drones militares en la zona en los últimos tres días. Permítanme recordarles que nueve de ellos eran drones de ataque Bayraktar-TB2.

◽Todos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados se utilizaron para la fallida acción de relaciones públicas del régimen de Kiev sobre la captura de la Isla de la Serpiente en la víspera del Día de la Victoria de la Gran Guerra Patria, el 9 de mayo.

◽ Además, otros tres cadáveres de saboteadores ucranianos, clavados en el mar, fueron descubiertos hoy por militares rusos en la orilla. Ahora hay 27 cadáveres de fuerzas especiales ucranianas y combatientes nacionalistas que permanecen en el río Snake como resultado de la fallida operación de Kiev.

En total, el régimen de Kiev perdió tres bombarderos Su-24 y un caza Su-27 en la zona de Zmeinoye durante el intento militarmente inútil de tomar la isla. Diez helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana fueron destruidos. De ellos, tres helicópteros Mi-8 con paracaidistas a bordo y un helicóptero de apoyo Mi-24 fueron derribados en el aire. Además, otros seis helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 que participaban en la operación fueron destruidos en tierra cerca del asentamiento de Artsiz, en la región de Odessa.

También fueron destruidas en el mar tres lanchas de asalto anfibio blindadas Centauro ucranianas con tropas marítimas a bordo.

◽ Así, esta aventura terminó en un desastre para Ucrania. La irreflexiva acción de relaciones públicas del régimen de Kiev para apoderarse de la Isla de la Serpiente en vísperas del Día de la Victoria se saldó con la absurda pérdida de más de cinco docenas de combatientes ucranianos y miembros de unidades de élite de las AFU, la pérdida de cuatro aviones, diez helicópteros, tres barcos y treinta vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

[basado en datos del Ministerio de Defensa ruso @mod_russia]

t.me/boris_rozhin/48075


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Vaya obsesión que tiene gaviotón con la madre de los demás, se nota que no conoció a la suya...



Quizás la conoció demasiado bien. Todo el día hablando de los coños de las madres... no sé. Pobre, conocería muchos padres.
El caso es que rata de cloaca.....


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Es que está mas que claro,el hijoputin vendió a los rusos la moto de que en dos días estaría desfilando por Kiev y los rusos se la compraron. Sus ZZ solo están haciendo la guerra a los civiles, asesinando violando y destruyendo sus pueblos y sus ciudades. 

Esta bestia parda si se saliera con la suya nos traería lo mismo a toda Europa. 

Bravo por los ucranianos!


----------



## Zhukov (10 May 2022)

Hoy he escrito un informe extenso y detallado, con mapas, cubre la lucha de ayer y la de hoy. Otros enlaces e historias de interés. La traducción del "lenguaje militar al humano" como siempre se deja como ejercicio para el lector.

El título podría ser:

_"La isla de las serpientes y los zombies ucranianos" _, a veces esta guerra parece una mala película de terror de serie B, pero por desgracia la sangre y los muertos son reales.









Parte de guerra 10/05/2022 informe especial


Mapa aproximado de los últimos avances en en el norte del Saliente de Donbass en la últimas 48 horas AYER 09 Mayo Situación general (resumen Readovka) Hoy, la situación en los frentes era más tranq…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





PD unos canales de Telegram que me han pasado, unos cuantos no los conozco.

t.me/WarDonbass/62644
t.me/milchronicles/467
t.me/epoddubny/10512
t.me/ramzan_kadyrov_95_tg/950
t.me/mapsukraine/675
t.me/atomiccherry/445
t.me/sputnik/3587


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Bueno, todo está al descubierto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48074

Biden culpó a Putin de la subida de precios en Estados Unidos: "Nos dimos cuenta de que los precios de los combustibles subieron en marzo, fue por culpa de Putin. También es por su culpa que los precios de los alimentos han subido en nuestro país".​​t.me/voskoboinikovaleksandr/10732​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## afiestas (10 May 2022)

Ahora mismo una fila de 7 transportes C17 de la USAF con destino desconocido pero próximo al escenario belico...










Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Red Star (10 May 2022)

¡HÁGASE!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lavrov de camino a Argelia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Parece que están sacando el cereal utilizando el Danubio (y los rusos de momento lo están permitiendo y espero que siga asi

Utilizando los puertos de IZMAIL y RENI (que están bastante dentro en Danubio más de 100 y más de 200 Km). Hay varios barcos esperenado dentro del rio cerca de esos dos puertos y más de 50 en la desembocadura.

Un ejemplo que ya ha salido hacia turquia (parece).


).


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

La región de Kharkiv comienza a recibir electricidad de la región de Belgorod

La región de Kharkiv ha comenzado a recibir electricidad de Rusia. El 8 de mayo, las líneas de alta tensión han suministrado energía a los distritos de Kupyanskyy, Dvurechanskyy y Velikoburlukskyy. El 9 de mayo, los ingenieros de energía rusos establecieron el suministro de energía a Borovskyy, Shevchenkivskyy y partes de los distritos de Izyum y Balakleya.

t.me/Soldierline/5966


----------



## chapuzator (10 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Entonces también te costará creer que esta abuela NO sea comunista, reza por Putin mientras sale con su bandera comunista a recibir a los soldados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y qué tiene que ver lo de la vieja con la bandera del PP con el escudo de Franco?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Día que pasa, día en que la dignidad de Ucrania aumenta mientras Rusia condena a sus propios soldados a una muerte bastante probable.el hijoPutin no tiene ningún valor por la vida, sólo son muñecos que utiliza para aparecer en los libros de su historia como un gran líder de la Rusia imperial cuando en realidad está consiguiendo justo lo contrario.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Ucrania recibe lo que merece.
Y los ucranianos tendrán su karma en toda Europa.
Antes o después


----------



## Harman (10 May 2022)

Y aquí hay una página informativa de vladlen.
Cómo se ven los refugios subterráneos en el territorio de azovstali. El problema para extraer los restos de los nazis del territorio de la planta se demuestra claramente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48079

Vea qué catacumbas tiene uno de los talleres más pequeños de azovstali.​​Hay decenas de salas de este tipo.​​t.me/vladlentatarsky/13570​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## manodura79 (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> _El conglomerado ruso de gas Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor ni ningún obstáculo para el tránsito continuo de gas a través de un cruce en la región de Lugansk, dijo la compañía el martes, después de que el operador ucraniano OGTSU anunciara que detendría más entregas a partir del 11 de mayo, debido a la presencia de "ocupantes rusos".
> 
> ...



Pues una noticia de "alcance" sí se confirma. Entiendo que es Ucrania la que ha cerrado el grifo. Con lo cuál lo usará como medida de presión en contra de Europa. Esto da otra dimensión al asunto y podemos declarar abierta la guerra del gas. 
Eso o simplemente se quedarán con el gas que llegue y no serán un país de paso simplemente lo venderán ellos obligando a los rusos a cortar el flujo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la mano negra (10 May 2022)

Tienen un problemilla los yankis para robar el trigo de Ucrania : la flota rusa del Mar Negro no va a consentir que sea por ahí por donde se lo puedan llevar . Los ladrones lo van a tener complicado para llevarse el botín de sus robos.


----------



## manodura79 (10 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> _*The situation around Snake Island according to the Russian Ministry of Defense.*_
> *
> Air defense forces destroyed another 1 Ukrainian Bayraktar TB2 UAV near the island during the day.
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos buscaban un golpe de efecto y parece que les ha salido rana. Los rusos parece que también han tenido perdidas pero lo han vendido como una victoria. En esta guerrita el primero que lanza el tuit es el que reclama la victoria. 
De momento no debe haber seres vivos en la isla.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para algunos es que parten de la idea de que Ucrania no es un pais tan valido y soberano como USA, Rusia, Francia, etc.
> 
> Por tanto, Rusia tiene el derecho de atacarlo y el resto del mundo el deber de tragar con las amenazas.
> 
> ...



El mismo qu etenía USA para invadir Irak o la Otan para bombardear Yugoslavia: porque les sale de los cojones y pueden.


----------



## manodura79 (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Si no entiendo mal lo que está pasando, es que Ucrania va a quedarse un gas vendido por Rusia y comprado por alguien en Europa.
> 
> Importante y tal, porque por Europa no es tanto el dinero (se imprime y ya está), sino porque decelera el llenado de los depósitos



Sí la intención es revender ese gas será una única operación porque los rusos cerrarán el grifo. Entonces ya será "caretas fuera". 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

El embajador de Finlandia dice que el 12 de mayo, pasado mañana, el presidente anuncia SOLICITUD de ingreso en la OTAN.,,lo que estas armando hijoPutin


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

Me gustan las camisas que lleva Triana; las haran tambien para hombres?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Poneos por favor de acuerdo: en un post Rusia va a llegar hasta Gibraltar si no se actua; en el siguiente que son incapaces de tomar una ciudad en su frontera...
Pareceis charos coño, de extremo a extremo mas rapido que de cigarro a cigarro


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Parece que están sacando el cereal utilizando el Danubio (y los rusos de momento lo están permitiendo y espero que siga asi
> 
> Utilizando los puertos de IZMAIL y RENI (que están bastante dentro en Danubio más de 100 y más de 200 Km). Hay varios barcos esperenado dentro del rio cerca de esos dos puertos y más de 50 en la desembocadura.
> 
> ...




Es que Rusia no está en guerra, lo venimos diciendo desde que empezó todo esto.
Rusia sigue pagándole a Ucrania por el tránsito del gas, por ejemplo.
Igual que Rusia cobra por swift por sus materias primas, exactamente igual que antes del 24 de febrero.
Y va a permitir la salida de productos de Ucrania; lo que no va a permitir es la llegada de armas.

Otro tema sería si estuvieran en guerra.
Rusia está marcando los límites.


----------



## la mano negra (10 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Impresionante. La verdad que los rusos deberían limpiar también a estos descerebrados



Pronto tendremos problemas gordos para hablar con claridad y libertad en la Unión Europea . La dictadura avanza a pasos agigantados . El Cuarto Reich está en camino.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Me gustan las camisas que lleva Triana; las haran tambien para hombres?



Hombre, el gitano Triana, junto con el Piños y el hipopotamo barbudo forman el Trio Calaveras de Ferreras, hoy ha añadido otro as, uno con ojos saltones y sin afeitar, amigo y residente en Moscú, el pobre no sabia como complacer al jefe intentando sacarse opositores al Monje de la manga.


----------



## unaie (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Convoy ruso por algún pueblo en la región de Donetsk.
> 
> De 12 vehículos, 7 destruidos.



La musica que ponen en los videos los ucranianos es desagradable cuando no satanica.

Deberian poner esta.


----------



## manodura79 (10 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es que Rusia no está en guerra, lo venimos diciendo desde que empezó todo esto.
> Rusia sigue pagándole a Ucrania por el tránsito del gas, por ejemplo.
> Igual que Rusia cobra por swift por sus materias primas, exactamente igual que antes del 24 de febrero.
> Y va a permitir la salida de productos de Ucrania; lo que no va a permitir es la llegada de armas.
> ...



Es que es el mecanismo mediante el cual Rusia financia la guerra. Dinero no les está faltando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (10 May 2022)

Resumen de lo sucedido ayer, subs automáticos en español.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 May 2022)

Mapa para aclarar la copla


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Joderrrr,es necesario que el Papa haga declaraciones constantemente sobre la guerra? Ahora dice que la guerra ha vuelto a Europa porque ya no están las generaciones que vivieron la IIGM. Acaso no sabe el Papa que hubo una guerra en los Balcanes en los 90? 

El Papa haría bien en intentar reformar la Iglesia porque a este paso lo que si va a haber son generaciones que no sepan quién y para qué sirve el Papa.


----------



## Atonito (10 May 2022)

Les empieza a entrar el cangelo, eso significa que los Ukronazis están peor de lo que nos cuentan.

Cuando el carnicero de Belgrado suelta esto.....cuando el rio suena...


----------



## Cga (10 May 2022)

A ver, no se, para que yo me aclare....
1. Lo del acuerdo de no avanzar la Otan hacia el este, como que dónde está escrito y, si es que está escrito y reconocido por muchos, pues nada, que en realidad querían decir otra cosa.
2. Que los asesores de geoestrategia del Pentágono escriban informes de cómo "estresar a Rusia" con el mínimo coste, es algo de lo más normal, liberal, pacifista y democrático.
3. Que Occidente intervenga en países y bombardee ciudades, es correcto porque es en nombre de la democracia (aunque no lleve la democracia a ningún lado) y contra el terrorismo (aunque haya que financiar y crear grupos terroristas por el medio).
4. Que un presidente electo de Ucrania se incline por un acuerdo económico con Rusia, eso está fatal y es una imposición intolerable de Putin. Y si se da un golpe de estado para derrocarle, está bien porque es lo que quiere la gente y las democracias que en el mundo han sido. Si está la Cia por allí, es su respetable deber.
5. Revolverse contra un gobierno resultante de un golpe de estado, está fatal porque es ser un separatista prorruso irredento y está más que justificado bombardearlos.
6. Obviamente, cualquier acuerdo con separatistas prorrusos irredentos, están para no cumplirse, faltaría más.
7. Que se bombardee regiones durante ocho años a quien le importa si sirve para estresar a Rusia.
8. Que se llene de asesores militares occidentales es lógico y normal.
9. Que se roben las reservas de un país está estupendo, que se impongan sanciones ilegales también, si son contra empresas y ciudadanos particulares también. Pero que el sancionado no pague algo es default y que imponga condiciones es no respetar la religión de los contratos comerciales.
10. Que innundemos de armas un país es superpacifista. Que digamos que se luche hasta el último hombre es humanitarismo puro. Que ni un líder occidental apueste por la diplomacia y sólo jueguen a quien la tiene más larga es guay.

No se, podría seguir, pero es que si alguien pudiera ir aclarandome algo....


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Saturnin (10 May 2022)

RUSIA ALCANZA LA FRONTERA DE LUGANSK

Lo ha anunciado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov. Mediante una rueda de prensa informó que la ruptura de la defensa ocurrió después de la liberación de la localidad de Popásnaya, donde se eliminaron hasta 120 efectivos y destruidos 13 vehículos blindados y 12 coches de diversas funciones.

Konashénkov ha añadido que durante la pasada noche, la aviación rusa neutralizó 16 zonas de concentración de tropas y equipos militares ucranianos.

Asimismo, las fuerzas de misiles y de artillería eliminaron 33 puestos de mando, 407 puntos de concentración de personal y equipos, así como cinco depósitos de municiones y combustibles en territorio ucraniano, además, fueron neutralizados hasta 380 efectivos.

Ígor Konashénkov también ha informado que la misma noche (entre el lunes y hoy martes, un avión de ataque ucraniano Su-25 fue derribado en un combate aéreo en la región de Járkov. 









Rusia dice que sus tropas y las de los separatistas han llegado a la frontera administrativa de Lugansk


Las fuerzas rusas y los separatistas de Lugansk han alcanzado la frontera administrativa de esta república autoproclamada en el este de Ucrania, según el último parte del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Les empieza a entrar el cangelo, eso significa que los Ukronazis están peor de lo que nos cuentan.
> 
> Cuando el carnicero de Belgrado suelta esto.....cuando el rio suena...



En la sauna de sodomitas de Bruselas donde se reunen soñaban con unos colorines en Rusia, "la Sociedad Civil" y tal, el desfile del Batallón Inmortal con el Monje a la cabeza les ha demostrado que Rusia no se va a echar atras, esta vez se juegan algo mas que sus sebosos y blanquecinos culos.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> A ver, no se, para que yo me aclare....
> 1. Lo del acuerdo de no avanzar la Otan hacia el este, como que dónde está escrito y, si es que está escrito y reconocido por muchos, pues nada, que en realidad querían decir otra cosa.
> 2. Que los asesores de geoestrategia del Pentágono escriban informes de cómo "estresar a Rusia" con el mínimo coste, es algo de lo más normal, liberal, pacifista y democrático.
> 3. Que Occidente intervenga en países y bombardee ciudades, es correcto porque es en nombre de la democracia (aunque no lleve la democracia a ningún lado) y contra el terrorismo (aunque haya que financiar y crear grupos terroristas por el medio).
> ...



Es el mercado, amigo.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Lamentablemente para el hijoPutin no puede haber una salida "digna" para él. Cualquier concesión del territorio ucraniano es inadmisible, sólo le queda la derrota internacional y luego su más que probable caída del poder dentro de la Federación rusa, que la dejará en estado lamentable. 

Todo en nombre del supremacismo del psicópata Putin Stslin Hitler.


----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Bueno pues ya estamos a diez de mayo, ha pasado el día de la victoria, y no se ha declarado la III Guerra Mundial, ni se ha puesto fin a la ofensiva en Ucrania, todo sigue igual. Me resulta, a estas alturas, curioso como algunos siguen haciendo caso a lo que dicen los medios.



Hay un dicho muy bueno: 'Hacer siempre lo contrario a lo que dicta el poder establecido'.


----------



## Saturnin (10 May 2022)

*Vergonzoso: detienen en España a un bloguero ucraniano por criticar al gobierno de Zelensky*

El bloguero ucraniano Anatoli Shariy, acusado de «traición» por su ideologá, ha sido detenido en España, según los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU). El SBU, que también acusa al bloguero de promover un discurso de odio por denunciar que el ejército y el gobierno de Ucrania está infectado de nazis. Por ello, los zelenskis han mandado detener a Shariy, dicen que por actividades contrarias a la seguridad nacional de Ucrania con su labor informativa, actuando incluso al servicio de intereses extranjeros. Esta detención, sostiene el SBU en un comunicado que dice, «Las fuerzas del orden españolas detuvieron a Sharí el 4 de mayo de 2022. Esto fue posible gracias a la estrecha cooperación del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania con la Fiscalía General, los socios internacionales y como resultado de una operación especial de varios niveles por parte de los agentes de la ley ucranianos»











Ucrania detiene en España a un bloguero que criticaba al gobierno de Zelenski


El bloguero ucraniano Anatoli Shariy, acusado de "traición" por su ideologá, ha sido detenido en España, según los Servicios de



insurgente.org


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lamentablemente para el hijoPutin no puede haber una salida "digna" para él. Cualquier concesión del territorio ucraniano es inadmisible, sólo le queda la derrota internacional y luego su más que probable caída del poder dentro de la Federación rusa, que la dejará en estado lamentable.
> 
> Todo en nombre del supremacismo del psicópata Putin Stslin Hitler.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Pues yo me conformo con que le expropien a Rusia cuanto mas dinero mejor, y a sus oligarcas, para darselo a los ucranianos.

No es cuestión de juzgar al hijoputin, hay que juzgar a Rusia, a todos sus dirigentes, y responsabilizando tambien al pueblo que en su mayoría se ha mostrado a favor del genocidio en Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, el gitano Triana, junto con el Piños y el hipopotamo barbudo forman el Trio Calaveras de Ferreras, hoy ha añadido otro as, uno con ojos saltones y sin afeitar, amigo y residente en Moscú, el pobre no sabia como complacer al jefe intentando sacarse opositores al Monje de la manga.



¿No sería el Xavier Colás ese?


----------



## alnitak (10 May 2022)

*UCRANIA HA CORTADO EL TRANSITO DE GAS DE RUSIA*


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Irina Vereshchuk dijo que hay más de mil soldados en la planta #Azovstal en Mariupol , incluidos cientos de heridos.


----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Propaganda absurda en el contexto de la guerra, puesto que la gestación subrogada *también es legal en Rusia*.



Otra cuenta reciente de ForoCoches/Menéame más.
Te lo voy a decir bien clarito, las GRANJAS HUMANAS en 404 llevan casi dos décadas existiendo, mucho antes de los sucesos acaecidos en febrero de 2022.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: Como @rejon solo pone gilipolleces, pongo yo un poco de información ucraniana

*La amenaza de Transnistria: La región de Odesa prepara 2 mil defensas territoriales más*

MARTES, 10 DE MAYO DE 2022, 18:45

A través de las acciones de demostración sobre la "preparación para una ofensiva'' y la activación de las tropas rusas por parte de la Transnistria no reconocida, se están formando otros 2 mil voluntarios, que se pondrán en pie y defenderán la región de Odesa si es necesario.

Fuente: Mando Operativo "Sur"

Detalles:* El mando de la 126ª Brigada Separada Teroborona ha organizado el adiestramiento de más de 2.000 personas de formaciones de voluntarios de comunidades territoriales de la región de Odesa.*

Cita: "*Se han unido conscientemente patriotas motivados y decididos de diferentes categorías de edad y estatus social, dispuestos a defender su derecho a vivir en una Ucrania libre y floreciente con las armas en la mano. *

Durante el ejercicio, los voluntarios recibieron conocimientos teóricos y habilidades prácticas en el entrenamiento de fuego, el uso de armas antitanque y la prestación de primeros auxilios en condiciones de combate.

En particular, se trabajó con mucho cuidado la lucha contra el francotirador y el antisabotaje, el movimiento táctico de largo alcance.

En total, más de 10 mil voluntarios de diferentes regiones de Besarabia ya han participado en los preparativos para la destrucción del enemigo. Cada día, el número de miembros entrenados de las formaciones de voluntarios crece constantemente, así como su nivel de profesionalidad."

Antecedentes:

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania advirtió que las formaciones armadas de Transnistria se encuentran en plena disposición de combate.*

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, en medio de una infructuosa "operación especial" en Ucrania, es probable que declare la ley marcial en la Federación Rusa y que inicie una guerra en el territorio ocupado de Moldavia, en Transnistria.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 May 2022)

En el proceso de realización de una operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania, periódicamente aparece en la Web evidencia documental de la escena. Esta vez, un luchador de las fuerzas especiales rusas del grupo "O" filmó una batalla real en el Donbass con un enemigo en el bosque.

Las imágenes de video mostraron una etapa en la que un grupo de fuerzas especiales aseguró un avance de las fuerzas principales en esta dirección. Se muestra cómo, en las afueras de Severodonetsk, localizó un destacamento en movimiento en la retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante el enfrentamiento, el destacamento enemigo fue destruido


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Bielorrusia mueve tropas adicionales a la frontera de Ucrania.

La agencia de noticias controlada por el estado de Bielorrusia, Belta, informó que “para responder a la amenaza de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”, el país está enviando fuerzas de operaciones especiales a su frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Poneos por favor de acuerdo: en un post Rusia va a llegar hasta Gibraltar si no se actua; en el siguiente que son incapaces de tomar una ciudad en su frontera...
> Pareceis charos coño, de extremo a extremo mas rapido que de cigarro a cigarro



A los rusos les gustaría ir más rápidos pero ahora están royendo el duro hueso de Donetsk y Lugansk y cualquier precipitación seria peor - como las precipitadas sanciones de Europa a Rusia - cuando hayan roído ese hueso aun les queda camino, han de incomunicar Odessa de Kiev y enlazar con Transnitria mientras se asegura que el oeste de Ucrania no pueda reaccionar, ahí o hay ayuda de Bielorrusia o van a depender de su fuerza aérea con ataques de precisión que son caros.

En el aspecto económico están viendo que las cosas van bien a pesar de las sanciones y se preparan para una guerra de desgaste invirtiendo lo mínimo posible, quedan incógnitas, USA+EU no puede aguantar sus perdidas económicas por mucho que las quiera ignorar ya que la economía real se ha desplazado a China, India, Brasil y otros países y si no tienes dinero pues como el anuncio de MasterCard pero con la tarjeta quemada. Falta ver como reaccionan y se posicionan estos países pero creo que irán hacia el eje ganador económico dicho, entre los BRICS y países que aprovecharan para ir generando una clase media, media-baja que absorba sus productos.

Esto requiere tiempo, no se ve de inmediato, pero como la operación en Ucrania se cronifique Europa y USA lo tienen claro, han perdido lo apostado y es bastante y sin dinero no hay tropas ni armas.



(Excepto en Rusia  )


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Este es el que quería tirar bombas atomicas en Rusia no?



Es un PARÁSITO más del BOE que salía o sigue saliendo en RTVE, la televisión de los remeros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tienen un problemilla los yankis para robar el trigo de Ucrania : la flota rusa del Mar Negro no va a consentir que sea por ahí por donde se lo puedan llevar . Los ladrones lo van a tener complicado para llevarse el botín de sus robos.



Como es eso, los Ucranios producen el trigo, lo venden, lo cargan, lo llevan a terceros países y lo cobran, y se lo están robando los hamericanos?  Y cochinorrusia va a halludar a Ucrania a que no se lo roben?  ay que demencia lleváis.

Robar es lo que hacen los cochinoinvasores orcorrusos; usar la fuerza militar parar arrebatar el trigo a los productores contra su voluntad. Pueblo de ladrones, embusteros y criminales de guerra.







Y están robando mucha maquinaria agrícola.


----------



## Roedr (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya sale en el terminal Bloomberg, ojito a esta mierda y cómo evoluciona.



jijiji


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En USA han llegado ya a la realidad que habíamos visto en burbuja, que Gerasimov planteaba como en Siria un conflicto para mucho tiempo…
> La directora nacional de Inteligencia de EEUU prevé una guerra larga con riesgo de extenderse a Moldavia
> 
> 
> ...



burbuja MANDA, la mente colmeno-letrina sabe mas que toda la nato entera
poder cacuno!


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los batallones nacionales y las unidades de defensa territorial continúan expandiendo la zona de control al norte de Kharkov. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está preparando un ataque a gran escala contra Kazachya Lopan y Tsupovka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan manteniendo la línea en Liptsy. Las peleas están ocurriendo en Rubizhne.


----------



## la mano negra (10 May 2022)

Los rusos no tienen prisa y dejan que los ucranianos se hagan los heroicos y ganen la guerra del postureo si con ello les hacen bien la puñeta a cambio . Lo de la isla de la Serpiente ha sido un claro ejemplo de ello . Los ucranianos querían un trofeo "gordo" y decidieron dar el do de pecho en ella. Los rusos se han olido las tostada y les han aceptado el reto : les dejan avanzar un poquito en dirección a la isla pero haciéndoles picadillo en el camino. Los ucraniano han tenido unas pérdidas terribles en la aventura y no han conseguido ni siquiera llegar a ocupar la isla por un momento . Los rusos siguen enseñando la carnaza : ahí tenéis la isla , id a por ella . Intentar cruzar el cacho de mar que separa a la isla de la costa de Odessa es un suicidio para quien lo intente . Y permanecer en un islote al descubierto en medio de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro , más suicidio todavía . Cuando los ucranianos se harten de mandar carne de cañón al matadero , los rusos volverán a ocuparla pero sin arriesgar demasiado. La guerra no es una operación de mercadotecnia . A la diosa Belona no la puedes comprar ni engañar con portadas de periódicos ni con fotos en Instagram . Eso , a ella , le importa una mierda . Ella quiere muertos y destrucción verdadera . Estos súbditos del Imperio de la Mentira todavía no se han dado cuenta de lo que es la guerra de movimientos.


----------



## Charidemo (10 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> burbuja MANDA, la mente colmeno-letrina sabe mas que toda la nato entera
> poder cacuno!



Somos conforeros de alta calidad. No ya es que Putin nos pague sino que otros medios deberían pagarnos para mejorar sus foros de baja calidad.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Pues nada, tienen 2 opciones:
> 
> 1) Rendirse y comerse 30 años en una colonia penal en el ártico, con trabajos forzados.
> 2) Morir de hambre y sed.
> ...




No, *hay una tercera* (y creo que es a la que se juegan)... que mediante alguna negociación logren zafar. Sea porque termina el conflicto y su evacuación es parte de la negociación, sea porque los gobiernos respectivos llegan a algún acuerdo (levanto sanciones a Rusia a cambio de mi gente allí) o por intercambio de prisioneros rusos (de alto rango, especiales o grandes cantidades).

Y la *cuarta* es "_que ocurra un milagro_", cosa en la que los seres humanos nunca perdemos las esperanzas.


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Como se ve desde China a EEUU: Elecciones en Filipinas

*Washington no debe apretar a Manila en la "competencia Estados Unidos-China": Editorial del Global Times*
Por Global Times
Publicado: 11 de mayo de 2022 12:50

Según l*os medios de comunicación filipinos, Ferdinand Marcos Jr., hijo del ex presidente filipino Ferdinand Marcos, consiguió una aplastante victoria electoral sobre la vicepresidenta Leni Robredo. Además, su compañera de fórmula, Sara Duterte, hija del actual presidente Rodrigo Duterte, también ganó las elecciones a la vicepresidencia. *Debido a su estrecha filosofía política, los medios de comunicación filipinos afirmaron que ambos formarían "fuerzas unidas" y predijeron que la nueva administración probablemente continuaría con el estilo relativamente pragmático y equilibrado de Duterte.

La opinión pública estadounidense y occidental la calificó en general como "la elección más importante de Filipinas en las últimas cuatro décadas" y cree que el resultado de las elecciones afectará a la dirección de Filipinas en el "tablero de ajedrez del Indo-Pacífico" de Washington. *Han intentado interferir y orientar la agenda electoral filipina desde el principio de las elecciones. Por ejemplo, clasifican simple y groseramente a los candidatos como "pro-estadounidenses" y "pro-chinos"*, subrayando que se trata de una "contienda de valores", e insistiendo en que* todos los candidatos, excepto Marcos Jr., tienen una "postura dura" en las cuestiones del Mar del Sur de China. Estas "insinuaciones" son tan descarnadas que casi dan lecciones a los votantes filipinos sobre cómo votar.*

Marcos Jr. dejó claro que no se inclinaría ni por China ni por EEUU, y que sólo sería "pro-Filipinas". Ha expresado en repetidas ocasiones su deseo de desarrollar las relaciones con China, ha pedido una solución a la cuestión del Mar de China Meridional mediante el diálogo y ha descrito a China como un "amigo". Estos comentarios, que sugieren su reticencia a tomar partido, han estimulado a algunas fuerzas en Estados Unidos y Occidente. Como resultado, algunos medios de comunicación estadounidenses y occidentales lo calificaron de "hijo de un dictador". D*espués de que Marcos Jr. consiguiera la victoria, advirtieron que "doblegarse ante China" pondría a Filipinas de nuevo "en una posición débil".*

Francamente, estas expresiones son bastante groseras, ya que implican una falta de respeto extrema e incluso una humillación de los filipinos, así como un desprecio por la soberanía del país.

A los ojos de algunos arrogantes de Estados Unidos y Occidente, parece que los filipinos sólo deberían preocuparse por la "amenaza de China" y la Estrategia Indo-Pacífica de Estados Unidos. Y *si el pueblo de un país no toma la "decisión correcta" como quiere Washington, demuestra la "fragilidad" de la democracia de esa nación.*

Llamando a sus aliados y socios, Washington está ansioso por provocar problemas en el Mar de China Meridional. Pero estas fuerzas son cada vez más "pretenciosas" en la región. En las elecciones presidenciales de este año, *Marcos Jr. recibió el apoyo de un gran número de jóvenes filipinos que se preocupan más por la economía y el empleo que por los "valores" dogmáticos de EEUU y Occidente. *

Marcos tiene una gran experiencia en el gobierno local, con un buen historial entre los gobernadores de Filipinas. Algunos medios de comunicación estadounidenses y occidentales presentaron su victoria como una "victoria de Pekín", fingiendo no ver el deseo de unidad nacional y desarrollo de los filipinos, un anhelo que cuenta con un fuerte apoyo en el sudeste asiático.

Está claro que *Estados Unidos se está aprovechando de Filipinas sin darle el respeto que merece. Estados Unidos no está dispuesto a gastar realmente ningún dinero para ayudar al desarrollo de la nación del sudeste asiático, pero sigue interfiriendo constantemente en los asuntos internos de ésta.* De hecho, Washington nunca ha tratado a Manila con sinceridad. A veces tiene que hacer el gesto de meter mano a Filipinas debido a su valor geopolítico. Esto hace que la política estadounidense hacia Filipinas sea errática, contradictoria e hipócrita. Al negarse a ser un instrumento de EE.UU. para contener a China, Duterte suavizó las relaciones con este país tras su toma de posesión. Esto ha demostrado estar más en línea con los intereses nacionales de Filipinas. También es lo que los filipinos quieren ver.

Vale la pena señalar que es una trampa discursiva que los medios de comunicación estadounidenses y occidentales etiqueten a Duterte o a Marcos como "pro-China". Esa palabra ha sido tergiversada por los medios estadounidenses y occidentales como "doblegarse a China". De hecho, quieren utilizar la etiqueta para obstaculizar e intimidar la buena voluntad y la racionalidad hacia China en Filipinas y abrir una brecha entre los dos países.

*China respeta la elección del pueblo filipino. Las relaciones entre China y Filipinas se basan en el hecho de que los dos países comparten intereses comunes. Esperamos que ambas partes continúen creando nuevas oportunidades para el desarrollo común y aporten más beneficios prácticos a los pueblos de ambos países, al tiempo que mejoren la paz y la estabilidad en Asia.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos dominan los obuses M777 en un campo de entrenamiento en Alemania.

M777 ya ha conseguido encenderse en el Donbass. También fueron trasladados a la región de Odessa


----------



## amcxxl (10 May 2022)

El edificio del Departamento de Policía Nacional fue destruido en Severodonetsk


Según fuentes locales, actualmente se están registrando poderosas explosiones en Odessa como resultado de una serie de ataques con cohetes.


❗Como parte de la inspección realizada en el ejército bielorruso, se formarán tropas territoriales en las regiones de Brest y Grodno, informó el Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso.


Ucrania perdió 14 aviones y helicópteros mientras intentaba capturar la Isla de las Serpientes: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

Video de la cámara de tortura donde los nacionalistas ucranianos retuvieron a la gente en el pueblo de Krymskoye en la LPR.
El metraje fue mostrado por el corresponsal de Izvestia, Egor Kildibekov. Según él, la cámara está equipada en el sótano de una de las casas.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Según las cifras actualizadas al 10 de mayo, Ucrania ha capturado 233 tanques rusos desde el comienzo de la invasión. Esto es más que toda la flota británica de 227 tanques y convierte a Rusia en el principal proveedor de armas pesadas de Ucrania.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La Otan no ha decidido luchar hasta el último Ucraniano sino intentar desgastar a Rusia en la medida de lo que pueda.... o mas bien sin meter mucha carne en el asador. Porque por mucho que los palmeros de la Otan hablen de las armas occidentales, o la ayuda economica de occidente. Solo es un parche para que Ucrania aguante a Rusia y le inflija mas bajas de las que tendrían los Ucranianos solos. No les estan armando para que ganen sino para que pierdan en menos tiempo.
> 
> Porque la ayuda economica es una mierda para lo que necesita Ucrania. El material que le mandan salvo los anticarros, es material chusquero al estilo Español y en cantidades insuficientes para poder doblegar a Rusia. Para doblegar a Rusia deberian mandar una ayuda economica constantes y un flujo constante de armas y sobre todo municiones. Y en Usa y Europa empezar a producirlas en serie para que pudieran vencer a los Rusos. Y por lo que he visto, solo Usa parece que quiere incrementar la producción de javelins....insuficiente para alimentar a carros, municion pertrechos, misiles, carros y todo lo necesario para poder vencer y expulsar a los Rusos. Y no se lo esta dando occidente. Sino aun peor, estan dando mas dinero en forma de compras a Rusia que todo lo que se ha dado a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Cuando los propios rusos han admitido 13.000 muertos (hacen semanas) queda claro que solo sueltas invents.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hunter Biden, Burisma.
> Plaza del Maidán, Victoria Nuland
> 
> Google es tu amigo.



No hay nada en Google que confirme nada. Solo la mismas parece que, dicen… una magufadas repetida por otros y así en círculo.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

En la región de Donetsk, los invasores fascistas rusos están intentando ofensivas contra Kamyanka, Maryinka y Novomykhaylivka. No tienen éxito.
–Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, información operativa a las 18:00 horas del 10 de mayo de 2022 .


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Iba a mandarle a la nevera sin mas trámites, pero su chuleria me toca los cohones.
> En 1943 el Alto Mando del Pacífico le propuso gasear una isla del Pacífico ocupada por Japon, las razones eran evidentes, dado que los soldados imperiales resistirian hasta el último hombre, al menos se ahorrarian las vidas de los marines. Franklin Roosebelt respondio que eso crearia un peligroso precedente, años mas tarde a Truman le propusieron lanzar dos bombas atomicas sobre Japon, esta vez dió su aprobación y en efecto, creo un peligroso precedente.
> En 2003 el Pengtágono propuso a Bush Jr. invadir Iraq con un pretexto inventado, las armas de destrucción masiva, el alcoholico dió su aprobación y creo un peligroso precedente. Lo que pasó entonces lo justifica TODO.



¿Otra vez los reyes católicos?
Joder ¿y? Todo eso justifica nada de lo que pueda pasar actualmente? Simple, NO. 
Nada justifica la invasion y atrocidades Rusas actuales. NADA. 
¿Algo más?
Puedes enviarme a ignorados como todos los que gustan de mirarse al espejo. Repetir magufadas, mantras y usarse unos a otros De Fuente.


----------



## Atonito (10 May 2022)

Mientras la Bruja de Von der Leyen avanza hacia la diktadura en Europa, a la ministra de exteriores alemana Annalena Berbock, le tiran huevos en los mítines.

En los mentideros mas profundos, se dice, se comenta, que esta tipeja de los Verdes trabaja desde hace muchos años para Langley.
Poco a poco la gente va despertando, paso a paso se les desmonta el teatrillo a toda la piara de Bruselas.


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto requiere tiempo, no se ve de inmediato, pero como la operación en Ucrania se cronifique Europa y USA lo tienen claro, han perdido lo apostado y es bastante y sin dinero no hay tropas ni armas.
> 
> (Excepto en Rusia  )



Dicen que la invasión rusa ha sido una cosa irracional, fruto de a mente de un loco, y todo eso.
Y que Ucrania ganará sí o sí, dado que tiene tras de sí el apoyo incondicional de las economías más solventes.

No pude dejar de recordar esta conocida frase de Keynes:
“_El mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que usted puede permanecer solvente_” 

Transliterando un poco:
_"Rusia puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que occidente pueda permanecer solvente"_

Supongo que por eso, las primeras 5 ofensivas económicas de la UE fueron rápidas y feroces, y la 6ª ofensiva lleva ya un cierto retraso.
Las 5 primeras fueron del 27 de febrero al 8 de abril. Una oleada cada 8 días de promedio.
Ya llevamos 32 días desde la ultima, y siguen "negociado flecos...."

Y mientras tanto, en el mundo:








El alto coste de los fertilizantes pone en jaque la alimentación mundial


Su precio será un 70% más caro que en 2021, según el Banco Mundial Habrá 323 millones de personas que sufrirán hambre, según la ONU




cincodias.elpais.com









La OCDE anticipa una ralentización en Europa por las tensiones de la inflación


Fuera de Europa, el indicador subió en Estados Unidos por tercer mes consecutivo, 7 centésimas en abril (a 100,15 puntos) y también progresó en Japón (2 centésimas a 100,60 puntos).




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 May 2022)

En España ya se olió a cuerno quemado con ambas elecciones generales, el voto ya no importa.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No hay nada en Google que confirme nada. Solo la mismas parece que, dicen… una magufadas repetida por otros y así en círculo.



Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi ucraniana apoyada por los satanistas usanos y sus putitas uropedas, que cada uno escoja su bando, usted ha elegido el de los nazis.


----------



## delhierro (10 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Los rusos no tienen prisa y dejan que los ucranianos se hagan los heroicos y ganen la guerra del postureo si con ello les hacen bien la puñeta a cambio . Lo de la isla de la Serpiente ha sido un claro ejemplo de ello . Los ucranianos querían un trofeo "gordo" y decidieron dar el do de pecho en ella. Los rusos se han olido las tostada y les han aceptado el reto : les dejan avanzar un poquito en dirección a la isla pero haciéndoles picadillo en el camino. Los ucraniano han tenido unas pérdidas terribles en la aventura y no han conseguido ni siquiera llegar a ocupar la isla por un momento . Los rusos siguen enseñando la carnaza : ahí tenéis la isla , id a por ella . Intentar cruzar el cacho de mar que separa a la isla de la costa de Odessa es un suicidio para quien lo intente . Y permanecer en un islote al descubierto en medio de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro , más suicidio todavía . Cuando los ucranianos se harten de mandar carne de cañón al matadero , los rusos volverán a ocuparla pero sin arriesgar demasiado. La guerra no es una operación de mercadotecnia . A la diosa Belona no la puedes comprar ni engañar con portadas de periódicos ni con fotos en Instagram . Eso , a ella , le importa una mierda . Ella quiere muertos y destrucción verdadera . Estos súbditos del Imperio de la Mentira todavía no se han dado cuenta de lo que es la guerra de movimientos.



En lo de la isla se columpiaron y mucho. Me imagino que las amenazas al puente de Crimea eran humo para que los rusos desviaran recursos. Les faltan unos videos, la propaganda no la llevan bien, y es importante.

Donde puede haber sorpresas en el Kharkov. Los ucros estan avanzando y los rusos retrocediendo, eso deja las batallas fuera de la zona urbana, lo mismo Rusia monta una contraofensiva fuerte allí en pocos dias.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Los putinillos desde primera hora alborotados, a instancias de su amo, para camuflar el vergonzoso espectáculo que dio ayer el carnicero en la Plaza Roja. 

Buena señal para los ucranianos que con su valor están cada día de recobrar su libertad


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi ucraniana apoyada por los satanistas usanos y sus putitas uropedas, que cada uno escoja su bando, usted ha elegido el de los nazis.



No hay Nazis en Ucrania pero si claramente fascistas en Rusia. Solo hay que observar la realidad. A los nazis nadie los ha visto y a los fascistas si lanzando una guerra contra otro país.
Yo no he elegido ningún bando, no te confundas. Solo tú tienes un bando, yo hablo de la realidad.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> En España ya se olió a cuerno quemado con ambas elecciones generales, el voto ya no importa.



Si no ganaba los míos huele a cuerno quemado, ¿no? La elección es buenas son las que tú digas.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los putinillos desde primera hora alborotados, a instancias de su amo, para camuflar el vergonzoso espectáculo que dio ayer el carnicero en la Plaza Roja.
> 
> Buena señal para los ucranianos que con su valor están cada día de recobrar su libertad


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Reconocéis al chusko?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Otra vez los reyes católicos?
> Joder ¿y? *Todo eso justifica nada de lo que pueda pasar actualmente? Simple, NO.
> Nada justifica la invasion y atrocidades Rusas actuales. NADA.*
> ¿Algo más?
> Puedes enviarme a ignorados como todos los que gustan de mirarse al espejo. Repetir magufadas, mantras y usarse unos a otros De Fuente.



¿Quien coño le ha dado a usted autoridad para imponer ese imperativo categórico? ¿Sus cohones morenos?


----------



## Red Star (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, *hay una tercera* (y creo que es a la que se juegan)... que mediante alguna negociación logren zafar. Sea porque termina el conflicto y su evacuación es parte de la negociación, sea porque los gobiernos respectivos llegan a algún acuerdo (levanto sanciones a Rusia a cambio de mi gente allí) o por intercambio de prisioneros rusos (de alto rango, especiales o grandes cantidades).
> 
> Y la *cuarta* es "_que ocurra un milagro_", cosa en la que los seres humanos nunca perdemos las esperanzas.



Ni de coña. No van a cambiar sanciones por prisioneros. Los esbirros son prescindibles. Los intereses geoestratégicos de los Iluminatti están por encima de las vidas de esos pringados.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuando los propios rusos han admitido 13.000 muertos (hacen semanas) queda claro que solo sueltas invents.




¿Tienes un link?
La informacion oficial que vimos en el foro daba unos 2000 muertos y 6000 heridos.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Varios tanques rusos destruidos y muchas fuerzas rusas muertas después de que las fuerzas ucranianas usaran artillería y armas antitanque.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Mientras la Bruja de Von der Leyen avanza hacia la diktadura en Europa, a la ministra de exteriores alemana Annalena Berbock, le tiran huevos en los mítines.
> 
> En los mentideros mas profundos, se dice, se comenta, que esta tipeja de los Verdes trabaja desde hace muchos años para Langley.
> Poco a poco la gente va despertando, paso a paso se les desmonta el teatrillo a toda la piara de Bruselas.



Para Langley han trabajado todos todos y cada uno de los presidentes de todos los países de europa occidental desde 1945 (menos De Gaulle en Francia).


----------



## Cga (10 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> A ver, no se, para que yo me aclare....
> 1. Lo del acuerdo de no avanzar la Otan hacia el este, como que dónde está escrito y, si es que está escrito y reconocido por muchos, pues nada, que en realidad querían decir otra cosa.
> 2. Que los asesores de geoestrategia del Pentágono escriban informes de cómo "estresar a Rusia" con el mínimo coste, es algo de lo más normal, liberal, pacifista y democrático.
> 3. Que Occidente intervenga en países y bombardee ciudades, es correcto porque es en nombre de la democracia (aunque no lleve la democracia a ningún lado) y contra el terrorismo (aunque haya que financiar y crear grupos terroristas por el medio).
> ...



Que se prive de derechos a la población rusofona está genial y además es lo que le gusta a la Unión Europea, que tiene a Letonia con un cuarto de la población sin ciudadanía y sin derecho al voto, sin la más mínima sanción. 
Que se cambie la constitución para recoger la entrada en la otan es muy lógico y nada provocativo.
Que Zelenski el 19 de febrero reclamara en Munich su derecho derecho de volver a ser una potencia nuclear es de gran hombre de paz y no tenía por qué intranquilizar a nadie.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Si no ganaba los míos huele a cuerno quemado, ¿no? La elección es buenas son las que tú digas.



igual que las invasiones son buenas las que tú digas, rebelión en la granja 2.0. todos los estados son soberanos pero unos (banderistán) más soberanos que otros (irak)


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Si no ganaba los míos huele a cuerno quemado, ¿no? La elección es buenas son las que tú digas.



Es tan simple como dejar votar a la gente, pero muchos no lo entienden, por eso repiten con tanta insistencia que VOX no llegara al gobierno.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Quien coño le ha dado a usted autoridad para imponer ese imperativo categórico? ¿Sus cohones morenos?



La coherencia morena.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Se quedaba fuera lo mas importante.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No hay nadie en Ucrania pero si claramente fascistas en Rusia. Solo hay que observar la realidad. A los nazis Nadir los ha visto y a los fascistas si lanza do una guerra contra otro país.
> Yo no he elegido ningún bando, no te confundas. Solo tú tienes un bando, yo hablo de la realidad.



Absolutamente de acuerdo con tu comentario.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Tienes un link?
> La informacion oficial que vimos en el foro daba unos 2000 muertos y 6000 heridos.



Puedes buscarlo en cualquier buscador. Se les filtró en Rusia y corrieron a borrarlo. Pero fue grabado y emitido.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> igual que las invasiones son buenas las que tú digas, rebelión en la granja 2.0. todos los estados son soberanos pero unos (banderistán) más soberanos que otros (irak)



No me confundas contigo. Eres tú el envenenado por tu ideología, no yo.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> *No hay nadie en Ucrania *pero si claramente fascistas en Rusia. Solo hay que observar la realidad. A los nazis Nadir los ha visto y a los fascistas si lanza do una guerra contra otro país.
> Yo no he elegido ningún bando, no te confundas. Solo tú tienes un bando, yo hablo de la realidad.



Noo, estos son de la asociación budista galitziana:


----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según las cifras actualizadas al 10 de mayo, Ucrania ha capturado 233 tanques rusos desde el comienzo de la invasión. Esto es más que toda la flota británica de 227 tanques y convierte a Rusia en el principal proveedor de armas pesadas de Ucrania.



No entiendo. Si tiene tantos tanques rusos porque sigue pidiendo Zelensky cada día más tanques y aviones.

Hoy 10 de mayo en Malta.

VALLETTA, Malta –* El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky dice a los legisladores malteses que, a pesar de las súplicas, Ucrania no ha recibido la cantidad de armas que necesitaría para desbloquear el asedio de Mariupol y liberar la ciudad.*

Zelensky afirma que los defensores “aún continúan su resistencia en la planta de Azovstal. *Estamos utilizando todos los instrumentos diplomáticos posibles para rescatarlos, pero Rusia no permite ninguna de las opciones propuestas. Hemos pedido a nuestros socios que proporcionen armas para desbloquear Mariupol y rescatar tanto a los civiles como a los militares”.*

Pero dice que no se ha proporcionado la cantidad de armas necesarias. Zelensky dice que las ciudades y pueblos ucranianos han sido alcanzados por 2.250 misiles durante los dos meses y medio de invasión.* “El bombardeo no cesa, ni de día ni de noche”*, dijo.

*El presidente también afirma que el bloqueo ruso de los puertos del Mar Negro y del Mar de Azov significa que Ucrania no puede exportar cereales y girasol, lo que provocará una crisis en el mercado mundial de alimentos.*

“Si no podemos exportar trigo, cebada, girasol y aceite de semilla de girasol, significa que la gente del norte de África y de Asia carecerá de alimentos y los precios subirán”, afirma Zelensky. “Más tarde, podría haber un nuevo caos y una nueva crisis migratoria, y creo que se puede sentir esta crisis en las regiones vecinas a Malta”.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No me confundas contigo. Eres tú el envenenado por tu ideología, no yo.



que va wein que va.....


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Noo, estos son de la asociación budista galitziana:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054052
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054054



Ohhh dos fotos. ¿Si encontramos dos fotos en España similares nos dejamos invadir y violar?
Es para saberlo.


----------



## Julc (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda propaganda barata... Y el fenotipo habitual en estos casos. Es que están todos cortados por el mismo patrón, joder.



Nuncafollistas calvos comesoja cuerpo-escombros o con tetas.


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Noo, estos son de la asociación budista galitziana:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054052
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054054



Cierto que también a los de las SS de los años 40 les darian un asco importante... Pero nancys son un rato...


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> No entiendo. Si tiene tantos tanques rusos porque sigue pidiendo Zelensky cada día más tanques y aviones.
> 
> Hoy 10 de mayo en Malta.
> 
> ...



mi no entender, orcos tanques no tener, municiones acabar, cobardes soldados ser...la fuerza engañarme ha


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cierto que también a los de las SS de los años 40 les darian un asco importante... Pero nancys son un rato...



De boquilla, luego habia hasta SS hindues, SS Bosnio musulmanas, SS rusas blancas, no hacian ascos.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es una batalla entre la Humanidad y la barbarie nazi ucraniana apoyada por los satanistas usanos y sus putitas uropedas, que cada uno escoja su bando, usted ha elegido el de los nazis.



Una vez un amigo comunista me dijo: Yo sé que tú eres facha, pero vamos a hablar de intereses nacionales porque ese es nuestro punto de encuentro.

Es decir: Esta guerra está sirviendo para unir a gente de todo tipo de pelaje ideologico frente a un enemigo común. Estamos contra los intereses de "Anglo-Sión" y con los intereses de nuestras respectivas naciones y pueblos.

Por fin nos estamos dando cuenta que por encima de nuestras diferencias está nuestra patria, nuestra libertad y el derecho a hacer lo que nos salga de los cojones sin que potencias extranjeras vengan a robarnos todo lo que tenemos.

Aquí solo queda una opción: Que gane Rusia y que por fin tengamos una alternativa frente al poder hegemónico anglo, o que ganen los anglos y vayamos directamente a la dictadura del NWO, el no tendrás nada y serás feliz, el comer gusanos y el saqueo sistemático de nuestras naciones.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



mi no entender ukraniana orca ser no walkiria


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ohhh dos fotos. ¿Si encontramos dos fotos en España similares nos dejamos invadir y violar?
> Es para saberlo.



Podemos discutir la legitimidad o no legitimidad de la invasion: ningun problema con eso.
Pero que grupos de ideología _nancy_ han ido siendo integrados en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en el ultimo lustro y han ido cogiendo poder dentro de las mismas, también.
Cosa que no es ningun secreto alli por cierto, y nunca lo ha sido.


----------



## ransomraff (10 May 2022)

Uno de los pocos videos de esta guerra donde se ven soldados de los dos bandos y no a uno disparando a bulto sin saber donde y te tienes que creer que hay algo por allí.



ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la sauna de sodomitas de Bruselas donde se reunen soñaban con unos colorines en Rusia, "la Sociedad Civil" y tal, el desfile del Batallón Inmortal con el Monje a la cabeza les ha demostrado que Rusia no se va a echar atras, esta vez se juegan algo mas que sus sebosos y blanquecinos culos.



Entre eso y lo del Boris el frente de Dombass debe estar cerca del colapso. 
Como esto se sabía, se demuestra que son unos criminales, y han enviado a miles de soldados y civiles ucranianos a la muerte de forma absurda.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ohhh dos fotos. ¿Si encontramos dos fotos en España similares nos dejamos invadir y violar?
> Es para saberlo.



No sea simple, hay miles de esas fotos, videos de desfiles, por no hablar de nazis torturando y asesinando prisioneros:

obra de sus amados ucronazis.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Italia inicia una investigación sobre la desinformación del Kremlin en medio de sospechas de que algunos comentaristas rusos presentados en la televisión podrían estar en la nómina de Putin.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> No entiendo. Si tiene tantos tanques rusos porque sigue pidiendo Zelensky cada día más tanques y aviones.
> 
> Hoy 10 de mayo en Malta.
> 
> ...



A este hijo de puta de Zelensky todavía no le he visto pedir comida, médicos o medicinas: Solo pide armas y más armas. A ver si tiene cojones de ir él también al frente a usar esas armas.


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De boquilla, luego habia hasta SS hindues, SS Bosnio musulmanas, SS rusas blancas, no hacian ascos.



Cuando iban a la desesperada, hasta con aquel coreano...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rechazaron a las tropas rusas y obtuvieron el control de cuatro asentamientos en el Óblast de Kharkiv: Cherkaski Tyshky, Ruski Tyshky, Bairak y Rubizhne (no confundir con la ciudad en el Óblast de Lugansk donde está en marcha la batalla por la ciudad), informa @*General*StaffUA.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Dile que le regaló una caja de langostinos de Huelva si responde @pifiado


----------



## Malevich (10 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jijiji



En un mundo normal y sano si esto es cierto Polonia, Rumanía y Hungría deberían invadir Ucrania y saludar a los rusos en el Dnieper.... 
Pero estamos en Europa, Estado Libre Asociado al estilo Puerto Rico....


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Meanwhile en la putita España...


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (10 May 2022)

Empiezan a aparecer en periodicos americanos (lo veremos hoy o mañana en periodicos europeos?)









UN receiving ‘credible’ information about Ukrainian troops torturing Russian prisoners, official says


Matilda Bogner, the head of the United Nations Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine, said there is “credible” information regarding the mistreatment of Russian prisoners by Ukrainian troops d…




thehill.com





*La ONU recibe información "creíble" sobre tropas ucranianas que torturan a prisioneros rusos, según un funcionario*
POR LEXI LONAS - 05/10/22 9:46 AM ET

Matilda Bogner, jefa de la Misión de Observación de los Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas en Ucrania, dijo que hay información "creíble" sobre el maltrato de prisioneros rusos por parte de las tropas ucranianas durante la guerra. 

*"Hemos recibido información creíble sobre torturas, malos tratos y detenciones en régimen de incomunicación por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de prisioneros de guerra pertenecientes a las fuerzas armadas rusas y a grupos armados afiliados"*, dijo Bogner el martes. 

El "trato inhumano" se está produciendo entre los soldados ucranianos y rusos capturados, ya que "están siendo coaccionados para hacer declaraciones, disculpas y confesiones, y otras formas de humillación".

"Esto viola las normas fundamentales del derecho internacional humanitario. Ucrania y Rusia deben investigar rápida y eficazmente todas las denuncias de tortura y malos tratos a los prisioneros de guerra", dijo Bogner. "También deben controlar e instruir eficazmente a sus fuerzas para que no se produzcan más violaciones".

Ucrania y Rusia han llevado a cabo múltiples intercambios de prisioneros a lo largo de la guerra, con docenas de ucranianos y rusos devueltos a sus fuerzas como resultado. 

Los comentarios se produjeron en una conferencia de prensa que se centró en la "difícil situación de los civiles en Ucrania."

Musk dice que revertiría la prohibición de Trump en Twitter
La violencia con armas se disparó en el primer año de la pandemia, según los CDC
En la rueda de prensa se acusó a Rusia de múltiples crímenes de guerra, como atacar a civiles, violar a mujeres y obligar a los civiles a abandonar Ucrania e irse a Rusia. 

Bogner dice que la ONU ha encontrado al menos 204 casos en los que ucranianos, en su inmensa mayoría hombres, han sido llevados por las fuerzas rusas a Bielorrusia antes de llegar a Rusia para juicios previos a la detención. 

"La mejor manera de poner fin a las violaciones que hemos estado documentando será el fin de las hostilidades. Sin embargo, mientras estén en curso y mientras duren, las partes deben, en la conducción de las operaciones, tener un cuidado constante de no dañar a la población civil, a los civiles y a los objetos civiles, y comprometerse a proteger a todas las mujeres, hombres y niños civiles y a los que estén fuera de combate que estén bajo su control", dijo Bogner.


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Perfectamente se podría decir que se la han cargado porque su novio no quería luchar


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Perfectamente se podría decir que se la han cargado porque su novio no quería luchar



Tambien se podria decir que usted es un hijo de la gran puta, por decir....


----------



## Honkler (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para Langley han trabajado todos todos y cada uno de los presidentes de todos los países de europa occidental desde 1945 (menos De Gaulle en Francia).



Por eso intentó la CÍA, mediante la OAS, cepillárselo varias veces.


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en la putita España...



Esto es una atentado absolutamente brutal a los derechos del ser humano y sienta un precedente muy, muy peligroso.

¿Quién cojones va a invertir un duro en Europa sabiendo que te lo pueden quitar todo en un segundo?

Asia y África suman el 80% de la población mundial. ¿De verdad piensan que un asiático o un africano va a volver a meter un duro en Europa?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Por eso intentó la CÍA, mediante la OAS, cepillárselo varias veces.



Acuérdate de Carrero Blanco y del tipo de explosivo usado en su asesinato.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Ucronazis y Ferreras comiendo mierda:


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Una mujer de Berestyanka cerca de #Borodyanka muestra cómo le han disparado a su yerno por no dejar entrar a #RussianSoldiers en la casa

Después de irrumpir en los rusos también violó a su hija #RussianWarCrimes


----------



## El Mercader (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Empiezan a aparecer en periodicos americanos (lo veremos hoy o mañana en periodicos europeos?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es una estrategia de propaganda básica: Decimos una verdad de cada cinco mentiras y así la gente nos cree.
Luego dentro de un mes se inventaran otro "Bucha" y la gente pensará que es verdad porque lo que han dicho hoy es verdad.

La ONU es un brazo más de NWO.


----------



## Araco (10 May 2022)

El video es de febrero, pero es curioso que se afirme por aquel entonces "que si Rusia no alcanza las garantías de seguridad que exige proporcionaría dichos misiles anti-satélite a Bielorusía y Serbia". Con USA proporcionando tanta información a Ucrania mediante satélites están siempre al borde de buscar que dichos satélites sean inutilizados y tener por tanto un pretexto para escalar más las hostilidades. Manda cojones que estás sacadas de pecho no se realicen contra los países marronidos y siempre se realicen contra los cuatro blancos que quedan.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Puedes buscarlo en cualquier buscador. Se les filtró en Rusia y corrieron a borrarlo. Pero fue grabado y emitido.




Mereces un Pulitzer.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Araco dijo:


> El video es de febrero, pero es curioso que se afirme por aquel entonces "que si Rusia no alcanza las garantías de seguridad que exige proporcionaría dichos misiles anti-satélite a Bielorusía y Serbia". Con USA proporcionando tanto información a Ucrania mediante satélites están siempre al borde de buscar que dichos satélites sean inutilizados y tener por tanto un pretexto para escalar más las hostilidades. Manda cojones que estás sacadas de pecho no se realicen contra los países marronidos y siempre se realicen contra los cuatro blancos que quedan.



Hamijo, llega tarde "los cuatro blancos que quedan" están de orgia homosexual en Amsterdam


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuando los propios rusos han admitido 13.000 muertos (hacen semanas) queda claro que solo sueltas invents.



Link?


----------



## cobasy (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>





manodura79 dijo:


> Pues una noticia de "alcance" sí se confirma. Entiendo que es Ucrania la que ha cerrado el grifo. Con lo cuál lo usará como medida de presión en contra de Europa. Esto da otra dimensión al asunto y podemos declarar abierta la guerra del gas.
> Eso o simplemente se quedarán con el gas que llegue y no serán un país de paso simplemente lo venderán ellos obligando a los rusos a cortar el flujo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Pues nada, si Alemania lo quiere que abra el NDS2...


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No hay nada en Google que confirme nada. Solo la mismas parece que, dicen… una magufadas repetida por otros y así en círculo.



Como los 13.000 muertos? 
Link?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Ucrania está adquiriendo la potencia de fuego no solo para detener la ofensiva rusa en el sur y el este, sino también para revertirla, como ya está sucediendo cerca de Kharkiv.


----------



## John Nash (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es una atentado absolutamente brutal a los derechos del ser humano y sienta un precedente muy, muy peligroso.
> 
> ¿Quién cojones va a invertir un duro en Europa sabiendo que te lo pueden quitar todo en un segundo?
> 
> Asia y África suman el 80% de la población mundial. ¿De verdad piensan que un asiático o un africano va a volver a meter un duro en Europa?



También es un precedente para los propios europeos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 May 2022)

Osea que Rusia pierde terreno en Ucrania.
Pero al mismo tiempo supone una amenaza para Finlandia, Suecia y Estonia a la vez.

...Dais vergüenza ajena.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Chinito a estas se las ve muy afectadas por haber perdido a sus novios/maridos.


----------



## TOJO_3 (10 May 2022)

Joder tío, no me canso.
Desde luego llevas el troleo a otro nivel.


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Donde puede haber sorpresas en el Kharkov. Los ucros estan avanzando y los rusos retrocediendo, eso deja las batallas fuera de la zona urbana, lo mismo Rusia monta una contraofensiva fuerte allí en pocos dias.



En mi opinión no es que se haya preconcebido así, pero si echas los ingredientes adecuados, puede pasar que los ucros avancen justo por el lugar del frente más débil (Jarkov), lo que puede provocar que los rusos estén siendo obligados a retroceder, haciendo que el ejército ucro se despliegue por los pueblos al norte de Jarkov, lo que a la larga, acaba debilitando su posición si en el futuro los rusos deciden atacar Jarkov en serio.

Lo que pasa es que cuando los rusos monten la ofensiva en la zona, si alguna vez la montan, los ucros rápidamente se replegaran de nuevo sobre Jarkov, ya que esos pueblos no serán fortificados.

Aunque en mi opinión, si los rusos atacan Jarkov será porque el Dombass ha caído, así que dudo que la ofensiva venga desde el norte, sino que llegará desde el sureste, desde Izium. Así que esas conquistan tiene valor cero para los Ucros si al final pierden el frente del Dombas. Por eso también creo que a los rusos no les interesa en este momento ir a por Jarkov, ya que si cae el Dombass, Jarkov caerá como fruta madura, más si cabe por el bajón de moral que producirá no haber sido capaz de detener a los rusos en el Dombass.


----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Me encanta la fuente de la noticia: SSU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania).
> 
> Deberían dejar firmar los artículos al mismo Farlopenski.



Hace lo mismo que su clon el CUCARACHA (firma).


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> Bueno, esta es la fiesta esa de la victoria que Putin nos prometió, así sin que nadie se entere.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis que incluso en medio de la guerra el gas ruso seguía fluyendo por Ucrania? PUES LOS RUSOS SE HAN CANSADO ( que ya era hora).



Traducción para que se lo expliquen al parramplas: los ucros lo están robando. Fin de la cita.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Chinito......civil ucraniano torturado con electroshock por los rusos


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Lo ha publicado Irina en su cuenta de Telegram.

No sé que pensar.

Es una foto antigua verdadera? Es un montaje de amanuense?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es una atentado absolutamente brutal a los derechos del ser humano y sienta un precedente muy, muy peligroso.
> 
> ¿Quién cojones va a invertir un duro en Europa sabiendo que te lo pueden quitar todo en un segundo?
> 
> Asia y África suman el 80% de la población mundial. ¿De verdad piensan que un asiático o un africano va a volver a meter un duro en Europa?



Es la doctrina de la escalada, recuerdo en la guerra de la OTAN contra Yugoslavia comenzaron a utilizar ese razonamiento aberrante: primero se atacaba a las tropas yugoslavas, luego a los medios de transporte que podian usar, luego a las lineas eléctricas que les iluminaban, luego a los puentes que cruzaban rios que podian ser usados por estas, mas tarde a los campos de patatas de donde se podian alimentar. Es una versión corregida y aumentada, se bloquea las cuentas de los ciudadanos de origen ruso para molestar a Putin, monstruoso y subnormal.


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 May 2022)

Da la impresión de que los rusos dejan estar definitivamente Jarkov y se centraran en el Donbass. Por cierto, tropas de la República de Lugansk aseguran haber alcanzado las fronteras administrativas del Oblast/Republica


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Es que me fio tan poco de los Rusos que no me lo creo ni cuando son buenas noticias.

La traduccion:

La situación en la región de Járkov a partir de las 18:00 horas del 10 de mayo de 2022 Las

Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los batallones nacionales y las unidades de defensa territorial continúan ampliando la zona de control al norte de Járkov . El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está preparando una ofensiva a gran escala contra Kazachya Lopan y Tsupovka . Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan manteniendo la línea en Liptsy . Las peleas están ocurriendo en Rubizhne .

Al mismo tiempo, el comando ucraniano está preparando una operación para cruzar el Seversky Donets cerca de Chepel y cortar las líneas de suministro del grupo Izyum.

La tarea principal de las unidades ucranianas en esta dirección es desviar las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en los frentes de Izyum y Liman .

▪Ya se han enviado varios GRD a las regiones fronterizas con Rusia. La tarea de coordinarlos y realizar operaciones de sabotaje en la zona fronteriza con Rusia está asignada a oficiales del Servicio Aerotransportado Especial Británico (SAS).

▪Desde el aeródromo de Chuguev , el movimiento de las tropas rusas es monitoreado por el UAV Bayraktar, que apuntará con artillería a las columnas de tropas y equipos que cruzan desde el territorio de la Federación Rusa.

▪En la costa occidental de Seversky Donets en el pueblo. Zaliman y Chervonoe (al este del pueblo de Chepel ) desplegaron puestos de mando y observación de la 14ª brigada y la 4ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los principales esfuerzos en este momento se centran en forzar pequeños grupos de asalto del río en el área al sur de Chepel y tomar el control de los asentamientos de Rudnevo e Ivanovka .

▪Alrededor de 300 personas de las unidades de defensa territorial formadas en el oeste de Ucrania han sido desplegadas bajo Razdolie . Es probable que el ataque principal con cruce de pontones se lleve a cabo simultáneamente con la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área al noreste de Kharkov. Mapa de alta resolución #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov @rybar


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

_Irina Ru en Telegram 

Esta mañana en Riga, los servicios públicos por medio de los tractores han recogido todas las flores depositadas cerca del monumento a los Soldados-Libertadores y los han llevado al vertedero.

"La decisión de las autoridades de Riga de retirar las flores depositadas el Día de la Victoria en el monumento a los Libertadores es una grosería sin límites".






_


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según las cifras actualizadas al 10 de mayo, Ucrania ha capturado 233 tanques rusos desde el comienzo de la invasión. Esto es más que toda la flota británica de 227 tanques y convierte a Rusia en el principal proveedor de armas pesadas de Ucrania.



Entonces que hace Zelenski mendigando T72a por toda la OTAN?


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según las cifras actualizadas al 10 de mayo, Ucrania ha capturado 233 tanques rusos desde el comienzo de la invasión. Esto es más que toda la flota británica de 227 tanques y convierte a Rusia en el principal proveedor de armas pesadas de Ucrania.



Entonces que hace Zelenski mendigando T72a por toda la OTAN?


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

Pifiado eres un vacileta. Mira que te van a poner una cabeza de caballo.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuando sale el tema de conversación de Ucrania -que si Putin es mu malo, que si los rusos son como los hunos...- entro en el ajo y lo primero que suelto es la pregunta de "tu sabes lo qué pasó en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014, debes saberlo ya que hablas tanto. ¿No lo sabes? pues yo lo ví en directo, gilipollas. Por lo tanto, yo si puedo hablar y tú no, que ni siquiera sabías hace un mes donde coño esta Ucrania.



A estos enfrentamientos entre ciudadanos ucranianos y ciudadanos ucranianos que quieren ser rusos?
Les salió mal la acampada a los rusos y prorrusos que acamparon frente a la Casa de los Sindicatos para "celebrar el día de la victoria" del día 9 de Mayo y de paso protestar contra el gobierno ucraniano.

El calentar los ánimos no lleva a nada bueno pues muchos se manifestaron siendo además las fiestas de Mayo con banderas de Ucrania por el centro de la ciudad de Odessa incluso cantaban canciones como Este y Oeste Juntos y fueron asaltados por una maraña de prorrusos armados con palos e incluso escudos... el lío padre y se desencadenó lo inevitable: Al ser superados los rusos y prorrusos se intentaron refugiar en la casa de sindicatos que resultó ser una ratonera y con los ánimos muy calientes todo podría salir mal.
Menos mal que intervinieron las fuerzas del orden ya reforzadas para parar el tremendo follón entre civiles que se había formado.

Casi 40 muertos en Odesa en un incendio provocado en los disturbios


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Entonces que hace Zelenski mendigando T72a por toda la OTAN?



Pues, por no tener la OTAN T90s o T14s…mendiga lo que puede…


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, *hay una tercera* (y creo que es a la que se juegan)... que mediante alguna negociación logren zafar. Sea porque termina el conflicto y su evacuación es parte de la negociación, sea porque los gobiernos respectivos llegan a algún acuerdo (levanto sanciones a Rusia a cambio de mi gente allí) o por intercambio de prisioneros rusos (de alto rango, especiales o grandes cantidades).
> 
> Y la *cuarta* es "_que ocurra un milagro_", cosa en la que los seres humanos nunca perdemos las esperanzas.



Si os pensáis que los rusos van a olvidarse de la rusofobia desatada en Europa y Usa, contra sus ciudadanos, es que conocéis muy poco a los rusos.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*"Esto no va de EEUU frente a Rusia", dice el Pentágono sobre Ucrania.*
El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos afirmó este martes que la guerra en *Ucrania* no tiene que ver con la rivalidad entre su país y *Rusia*, y es por eso que Washington se esfuerza para que Kiev pueda defenderse por sí mismo.

"Esto no va de EEUU frente a* Rusia*, como al señor (Vladímir) Putin le encantaría que fuera, algo de Occidente contra *Rusia*, la OTAN contra *Rusia*... Esto va de *Rusia* contra la gente de *Ucrania*", dijo el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chinito......civil ucraniano torturado con electroshock por los rusos



Hay que ser subnormal para creerse eso


----------



## niraj (10 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

. Reuters: Alemania considera un plan de emergencia por si se produce un corte repentino del suministro del gas ruso

Las autoridades alemanas se están preparado para una posible interrupción repentina de los suministros del gas de Rusia y elaboran un plan de acción de emergencia en caso de tal escenario que sería perjudicial para la mayor economía de Europa, informa Reuters citando a fuentes al tanto del tema.

Los planes son liderados por el Ministerio de Economía y consideran un amplio marco de opciones, incluido el apoyo a compañías mediante *préstamos y garantías* e incluso la *toma de control* de empresas clave, como refinerías.

Alemania, que recibió *el 55 %* de sus importaciones de gas desde Rusia en 2021, aprobó el mes pasado una enmienda legal que permite tomar el control sobre las compañías del sector energético como último recurso.







Entre las compañías que encajan en esta opción se encuentra la *refinería PCK* en Schwedt, cerca de Polonia, operada por la rusa Rosneft y que es responsable por la mayor parte de las importaciones de petróleo ruso que Alemania sigue comprando. Una de las fuentes dijo que aún no se ha tomado una decisión al respecto.

El Gobierno alemán también está sopesando cómo *racionar gas* en caso de emergencia, precisamente si priorizar la industria ante los hogares. Este trabajo supone una revisión de la política actual, en la que los negocios serían los primeros a los que se les corte el suministro.

La agencia cita a cuatro representantes gubernamentales que coinciden en que Alemania ha *llegado al límite *de las sanciones que es capaz de imponer a Moscú sin golpear gravemente su propia economía. Indican que incluso los partidarios convencidos de las sanciones antirrusas en la coalición gobernante son muy cuidadosos con que se expandan las medidas al gas ruso.

A finales del mes pasado Rusia suspendió los suministros de gas a *Polonia* y *Bulgaria* ante su negativa de pagar las importaciones del combustible en rublos. La medida está conforme al decreto del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de que su país solo aceptará pagos en rublos por el suministro de gas a los países *"no amistosos"*.

El Kremlin afirma que monedas como el dólar y el euro se han visto comprometidas por las sanciones, pues Occidente ha congelado unos* 300.000 millones de dólares* en activos internacionales rusos, y subrayó que Rusia no entregará el gas gratuitamente.


----------



## Elimina (10 May 2022)

Como dijo Biden: "aquí se aprovecha todo"


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay que ser subnormal para creerse eso



Claro las noticias rusas si que son verdaderas no??????


----------



## ussser (10 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los líderes de la UE deberían ser juzgados por alta traición, ya que NO SIRVEN A LOS INTERESES DE LA UNION, sino a los de los EEUU y Reino Unido.



Así sea.


----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

La niña lleva un casco de tanquista.

Me imagino la historia.


----------



## Castellano (10 May 2022)

Respecto de la supuesta contraofensiva ucro ganando localidades en Jarkov, me recuerda a esto.

Un ataque con todo a la desesperada, con ganancias iniciales pero para no recuperar finalmente nada de terreno al final de la ofensiva.
Y a partir de ahí, derrumbamiento de todo el frente









Batalla de las Ardenas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zhukov (10 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El calentar los ánimos no lleva a nada bueno pues muchos se manifestaron siendo además las fiestas de Mayo con banderas de Ucrania por el centro de la ciudad de Odessa incluso cantaban canciones como Este y Oeste Juntos y fueron asaltados por una maraña de prorrusos armados con palos e incluso escudos... el lío padre y se desencadenó lo inevitable: Al ser superados los rusos y prorrusos se intentaron refugiar en la casa de sindicatos que resultó ser una ratonera y con los ánimos muy calientes todo podría salir mal.
> Menos mal que intervinieron las fuerzas del orden ya reforzadas para parar el tremendo follón entre civiles que se había formado.
> 
> Casi 40 muertos en Odesa en un incendio provocado en los disturbios



Serás cínico hijo de puta. Los ukronazis ya tenían preparado la matanza, eran bandas armadas con palos y hachas y cuchillos y ¿de dónde sacaron los cócteles molotov? Los tenían ya preparados de antes. Hay fotos de chicas de las juventudes nazis preparándolos con toda tranquilidad en la vía pública. Y la policía no hizo nada para parar la matanza, de hecho se ve como un policía dispara a uno que salta de la casa en llamas. Y como comentó uno hace pocos días, hasta lincharon a los que intentaban parar la matanza y salvar a los heridos.

Eso no fue un "follón entre civiles" eso fue un progromo organizado, y luego me dirás que la mujer embarazada violada y estrangulada con un cable de teléfono era una "provocadora".

En fin, a las pruebas me remito.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Yo creo que lo primero sería diferenciar entre lo que los yankis dicen que quiere Rusia y lo que Rusia quiere.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Hay muchísimos vídeos de tiro al pato, donde el pato es ukro.

Me niego a ponerlos ni con spoiler, pero los hay.


----------



## cryfar74 (10 May 2022)

*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 19:00 horas del 10 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*


▪La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó 74 objetos durante el día, incluidos dos puestos de mando, veinte áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como dos almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería.
▪Tropas de misiles y unidades de artillería atacaron 223 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, destruyeron tres puestos de mando y dos depósitos de municiones.
Como resultado de las huelgas, más de 100 nacionalistas fueron asesinados, 19 unidades de equipo militar quedaron inutilizadas.
▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión Su-25 ucraniano en el aire cerca del pueblo de SHIROKE en la región de Dnepropetrovsk. Además, un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado cerca de Novodmitrovka, región de Kherson.
Además, cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos en el área de LYSICHANSK, KRIVOY ROG y KULINOVKA en la región de Kharkiv.
▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 164 aeronaves,
- 125 helicópteros,
- 798 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 302 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 2983 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 351 lanzacohetes múltiples,
- 1440 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros,
- 2796 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*▪Me gustaría señalar que otro vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano "Bayraktar-TB2" fue destruido por los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos esta tarde en el área de la isla ZMEINYIY.*
Así, en los últimos tres días, el régimen de Kiev ha perdido solo 30 vehículos aéreos no tripulados militares en esta zona . Permítanme recordarles que hay nueve de ellos: tambor "Bayraktar-TB2".
Todos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados participaron en la fallida "campaña de relaciones públicas" del régimen de Kiev para capturar en la víspera del 9 de mayo, Día de la Victoria en la Gran Guerra Patriótica, la isla SERPIENTE.
Además, hoy los militares rusos encontraron otros tres cuerpos de saboteadores ucranianos arrastrados por el mar en la costa.
Ahora, como resultado del fracaso de la operación de Kiev, 27 cuerpos de militantes de unidades de fuerzas especiales ucranianas y nacionalistas permanecen en ZMEINOM.
En total, en el curso de un intento de apoderarse de la isla, sin sentido desde el punto de vista militar, el régimen de Kiev perdió tres bombarderos Su-24 y un caza Su-27 en el área SNAKE.
10 helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron destruidos. De estos, tres helicópteros Mi-8 con tropas de aterrizaje a bordo, un helicóptero de apoyo Mi-24 fueron derribados en el aire. Además, seis helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 más involucrados en la operación fueron destruidos en tierra cerca del pueblo de ARTSIZ en la región de Odessa.
Además, tres barcos de asalto blindados ucranianos "Centaur" con asalto anfibio a bordo fueron destruidos en el mar.
Así, esta aventura terminó en desastre para Ucrania. La campaña de relaciones públicas sin sentido del régimen de Kiev para apoderarse de la isla SNAKE en la víspera del Día de la Victoria provocó la muerte sin sentido de más de cinco docenas de militantes ucranianos y personal militar de las unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la pérdida de cuatro aviones, diez helicópteros, tres lanchas y treinta vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


_La orden de atacar la Isla Serpiente fue dada por el presidente ucraniano Zelensky siguiendo el consejo de consultores británicos.
El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, y el Estado Mayor de Ucrania estaban en contra de la operación suicida para atacar la Isla Serpiente._
--------


Menudo cruce de informaciones respecto lo ocurrido en la dichosa Isla, no se si algún día sabremos la verdad de todo el asunto.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

Me sigue costando muchísimo comprender como hay personas que puedan apoyar a Rusia. Es que es enfermizo solo pensarlo, un insulto a la inteligencia. ¿Matar y violar civiles les perece defendible?

Ni a sus propios ciudadanos les dicen donde están sus familiares militares muertos, que vergüenza.


----------



## Zappa (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"Esto no va de EEUU frente a Rusia", dice el Pentágono sobre Ucrania.*



Es verdad.

Va de EEUU contra China.

Y los demás, o de proxy, como la UE, o de espectadores como los hindúes.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

*El alcalde de Kharkiv, Ihor Terekhov, dice que por primera vez desde el comienzo de la invasión, los proyectiles del ejército ruso no llegan a Kharkiv.*

La situación de seguridad se evaluará en los próximos días.

“Sin embargo, durante los próximos días, me gustaría que la gente y los negocios hicieran planes para regresar a Kharkiv”, dice Terekhov.


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

La UE presionando a Hungría


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

.........
Perdón pero creo que falta el punto decimal en las cifras si no, no tiene sentido, precios por galón americano (3,78541 L);





__





AAA Gas Prices






gasprices.aaa.com




*NATIONAL AVERAGE GAS PRICES*

RegularMid-GradePremiumDieselE85Current Avg.$4.374$4.724$5.011$5.550$3.784Yesterday Avg.$4.328$4.690$4.978$5.540$3.744Week Ago Avg.$4.204$4.580$4.867$5.370$3.653Month Ago Avg.$4.116$4.526$4.804$5.046$3.574Year Ago Avg.$2.967$3.296$3.568$3.115$2.513


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro las noticias rusas si que son verdaderas no??????



 Cada dia te superas.


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Cada dia te superas.



Gracias,no esperaba menos de ti crack.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> que olvidamos que la OTAN es una organización de carácter defensivo ...



Y cuando bombardeo Yugoslavia de quien se estaban defendiendo???


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me sigue costando muchísimo comprender como hay personas que puedan apoyar a Rusia. Es que es enfermizo solo pensarlo, un insulto a la inteligencia. ¿Matar y violar civiles les perece defendible?
> 
> Ni a sus propios ciudadanos les dicen donde están sus familiares militares muertos, que vergüenza.



Es normal que te cueste. 

A mi tambien me cuesta entender como cojones puede ser la tierra plana. No lo entiendo macho.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Podemos discutir la legitimidad o no legitimidad de la invasion: ningun problema con eso.
> Pero que grupos de ideología _nancy_ han ido siendo integrados en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en el ultimo lustro y han ido cogiendo poder dentro de las mismas, también.
> Cosa que no es ningun secreto alli por cierto, y nunca lo ha sido.



Sería como decir que hay franquistas en el ejército español. ¿Y?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

La campiña ucraniana salpicada de cuerpos de ruskis, tras un devastador ataque de artillería como se puede ver a vista de dron.






Al este de Jarkov las líneas rusas colapsan a la velocidad del rayo, supongo que se trata de otra de esas retiradas estratégicas de las milicias correcaminos. Jarkov está cerca de estar fuera del alcance de la artillería.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sea simple, hay miles de esas fotos, videos de desfiles, por no hablar de nazis torturando y asesinando prisioneros:
> 
> obra de sus amados ucronazis.



Amados será para ti. Si vienes con invents mejor no me respondas.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Para nada (hay resoluciones de la ONU para casi todo).
> 
> No ha servido para devolver Gibraltar a España
> Ni Malvinas a Argentina
> ...



Y por no hablar de Ruanda donde la ONU practicamente se convirtió en asesina por omisión al negarse a llamar a las cosas por su nombre y hacer la vista gorda a un genocidio evidente ...


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A estos enfrentamientos entre ciudadanos ucranianos y ciudadanos ucranianos que quieren ser rusos?
> Les salió mal la acampada a los rusos y prorrusos que acamparon frente a la Casa de los Sindicatos para "celebrar el día de la victoria" del día 9 de Mayo y de paso protestar contra el gobierno ucraniano.
> 
> El calentar los ánimos no lleva a nada bueno pues muchos se manifestaron siendo además las fiestas de Mayo con banderas de Ucrania por el centro de la ciudad de Odessa incluso cantaban canciones como Este y Oeste Juntos y fueron asaltados por una maraña de prorrusos armados con palos e incluso escudos... el lío padre y se desencadenó lo inevitable: Al ser superados los rusos y prorrusos se intentaron refugiar en la casa de sindicatos que resultó ser una ratonera y con los ánimos muy calientes todo podría salir mal.
> ...



Lo inevitable es que tú y los tuyos seáis tironucados.
Más pronto que tarde.

Brindo por ello, con el mejor vodka.


----------



## frangelico (10 May 2022)

No hay más remedio que un transitorio muy largo. Es que nunca ha entrado un país tan desastroso en la UE. Aparte de que tiene contenciosos territoriales abiertos.


----------



## Zhukov (10 May 2022)

Gleb Bazov ha colgado esta información de fuentes ucranianas, un ukranazi crítico con los otros nazis. A grandes rasgos nada que no supiéramos ya, de que el ejército ucraniano está dividido en facciones controladas por los respectivos grupos de poder y los americanos.

Slavyangrad-Gleb Bazov
La Organización de Mando Militar Ucraniana: Una perspectiva de una fuente pro ucraniana.

t.me/ice_inii/615

[GB: El informe traducido a continuación es de una fuente de Telegram que se conoce con el nombre de "iniy" (frost), quien, aunque es incondicionalmente proucraniano, hasta el punto de llamar sistemáticamente a los rusos "moksha" (utilizado como un apodo despectivo, la palabra se refiere a un subconjunto del grupo étnico Mordva que habla un idioma que pertenece al grupo de idiomas finoúgricos y se utiliza para insinuar que los rusos no son de origen eslavo, sino que provienen del conjunto étnico de pueblos que los nacionalistas ucranianos consideran infrahumanos), sin embargo, es muy crítico con las autoridades ucranianas y los elementos corruptos del movimiento nazi en Ucrania (un nazi crítico de otros nazis, algo así) y realista pesimista sobre las perspectivas ucranianas en la guerra. El uso de lenguaje soez y otras características del informe se han conservado fielmente—mis disculpas si ofenden a alguien.]

Miren, muchachos, qué sistema tridimensional de control sobre la defensa ucraniana ha surgido. Observa y aprende: un caos tan cuidadosamente organizado es una rareza.

El 1er Grupo: los nazis y el SBU [GB: la policía secreta del régimen de Zelensky, el Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Ucrania]. No tenemos idea de si tienen un mando centralizado, pero estamos seguros del hecho de que Azov y todos los demás batallones nacionalistas [consolidados] y homo-unidades [unidades] están muy tenuemente bajo el mando del Estado Mayor. En el día a día, pasan su tiempo involucrados en folladas al estilo vaquero o escondidos en los búnkers.

El segundo Grupo está bajo el mando de nuestros queridos "aliados."Han puesto un yugo sobre la Dirección General de Inteligencia, las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, los restos de la Fuerza Aérea y las unidades de misiles y artillería más aptas para combatir. Esta parte de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas se dedica a la guerra real centrada en la red (networking) utilizando pequeños grupos y es la responsable de la mayor parte de los inconvenientes para las fuerzas rusas. Todo esto es jodidamente fabuloso, pero conduce por el camino a un callejón sin salida estratégico. Más adelante, explicaremos por qué.

El 3er Grupo está formado por el núcleo de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, los regulares mugrientos en las plazas fortificadas y la parte de la defensa territorial (la mayoría de ellos) que carece de los nervios o un líder carismático en SBU que podría ingresar al 1er Grupo o carece de las habilidades para ingresar al 2do Grupo. Esta carne de cañón está bajo el control del Estado Mayor y otros mandos militares, y se les ha asignado la prestigiosa tarea de marchar a la matanza, mientras que los "aliados", con la ayuda del 2do Grupo, intentan "ganar la guerra" (lo que no pueden).

En general, no tenemos un mando unificado, ni logística y suministros, ni un plan general para esta guerra. La opinión de un chupapollas con granos, recién graduado de la USMA (academia militar americana) e incapaz de controlar su propia vejiga cuando un proyectil aterriza cerca (historia real), tiene más peso que la opinión de un coronel ucraniano.

Good morning, Vietnam! Es una mierda ser un amarillo a las órdenes de los yanquis


----------



## bigmaller (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Sería como decir que hay franquistas en el ejército español. ¿Y?



No. Seria como decir que un regimiento del ejercito se llama "cara al sol" O " Regimineto sanjurjo" O en Alemania el regimiento " Uber allez".

Anda no jodas....


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> _El conglomerado ruso de gas Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor ni ningún obstáculo para el tránsito continuo de gas a través de un cruce en la región de Lugansk, dijo la compañía el martes, después de que el operador ucraniano OGTSU anunciara que detendría más entregas a partir del 11 de mayo, debido a la presencia de "ocupantes rusos".
> 
> ...



Pues parece que ni Rusia ni la UE al final han sido los ucranianos los que nos dejan sin gas ... Y pensar que nos vamos a la ruina por esta gentuza.


----------



## Salamandra (10 May 2022)

Bueno, éstos para mi en general son pesados de escuchar por repetitivos pero este video es especialmente didáctico y claro. Nada que no sepamos aquí, pero ahí se lo dejo. No se dejen engañar por el título apocalítico, que para tanto espero que no sea.

Pero con algún post de la mañana sobre los sótanos de la fabrica de Mariupol y ésto pintan bastos, cuando mínimo económicos.


----------



## Moderado (10 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> La campiña ucraniana salpicada de cuerpos de ruskis, tras un devastador ataque de artillería como se puede ver a vista de dron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa cuenta es literalmente pro-alqaeda, aún me acuerdo cuando celebraba las masacres en Siria contra alawitas en Latakia o las ejecuciones masivas contra civiles.

No veo mas que escoria genocida en el bando ucronazi.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 May 2022)

Podeis poner el enlace a google maps del tio que se ha hecho un mapa con el frente y lo tiene actualizado...gracias.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (10 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Podeis poner el enlace a google maps del tio que se ha hecho un mapa con el frente y lo tiene actualizado...gracias.






*¡¡EJERCITO RUSO IMPARABLE EN EL DOMBASS: CAPTURA DOS NUEVOS SECTORES!!*


----------



## Gonzalor (10 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *¡¡EJERCITO RUSO IMPARABLE EN EL DOMBASS: CAPTURA DOS NUEVOS SECTORES!!*



Imparapla...


----------



## Archimanguina (10 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *¡¡EJERCITO RUSO IMPARABLE EN EL DOMBASS: CAPTURA DOS NUEVOS SECTORES!!*



You tube no, es un mapa en my maps de google.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (10 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Imparapla...



неудержимый


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)

Sin estudios aquí ya lo sabíamos.

*Número creciente de suecos diagnosticados como retrasados mentales*

. https://sputniknews.com/20220510/in...iagnosed-as-mentally-retarded-1095391756.html

El aumento en los diagnósticos no tiene explicación médica, aunque en algunos casos extremos, como en la ciudad de Örebro, se ha medido un enorme aumento del 617 por ciento.
El número de adultos suecos diagnosticados con formas leves de discapacidad intelectual ha aumentado considerablemente.
Una revisión de las estadísticas de la Junta Nacional de Salud y Bienestar realizada por el periódico comercial Psykologtidningen indicó que la cantidad de pacientes adultos con formas leves de retraso se ha más que duplicado, aumentando en un 143 por ciento, entre los años 2008 y 2020.

En cifras concretas, el número de adultos diagnosticados durante este periodo pasó de 1.133 a 3.114 personas.
En algunos casos extremos, como la ciudad de Örebro, el aumento se ha medido en un increíble 617 por ciento.

La Junta Nacional de Salud y Bienestar no tiene una explicación para el aumento.

“Obviamente ha habido un aumento. Por lo tanto, es importante observar esto más de cerca”, dijo Peter Salmi, investigador psiquiátrico de la Junta Nacional de Salud y Bienestar, en un comunicado.


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

El galileo este debe ser el tío más tonto de todo Twitter. No tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y encima lo que habla lo hace con un sesgo que echa para atrás. 

¿En serio está diciendo que porque los Ucranianos han avanzado unos pocos pueblos AL NORTE de Jarkov estos van a ser tan estúpidos de relajar la defensa de la segunda ciudad de ucrania, que está a tiro de piedra de la frontera rusa, para atacar una ciudad que está a 125 km?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

La última pornografia que vió Papell fué una revistas italiana cuando se hacia pajillas en el Corazón de Maria.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Amados será para ti. Si vienes con invents mejor no me respondas.



Las señoras deberian quedarse hablando de sus cosas y dejar a los caballeros hablar de política en paz, mujeres al volante....


----------



## Botones Sacarino (10 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Esa cuenta es literalmente pro-alqaeda, aún me acuerdo cuando celebraba las masacres en Siria contra alawitas en Latakia o las ejecuciones masivas contra civiles.
> 
> No veo mas que escoria genocida en el bando ucronazi.




No se que coño será pero ya he visto más de un millar de rusas fiambres, algunos literalmente destripados por los bombazos de los malvados ucras, y no la banean cuando supuestamente ese tipo de contenido gráfico no se puede sacar en twitter.


----------



## alnitak (10 May 2022)




----------



## Moderado (10 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No se que coño será pero ya he visto más de un millar de rusas fiambres, algunos literalmente destripados por los bombazos de los malvados ucras, y no la banean cuando supuestamente ese tipo de contenido gráfico no se puede sacar en twitter.



No le banean porque está del lado "correcto", allí hay carta blanca para publicar todo lo gore que se quiera, pero si publicas las torturas de los ucros a civiles en Mariupol vete despidiendo de tu cuenta para siempre.

A ese cacho de mierda ya lo tengo identificado desde hace años, creía que era un follacabras árabe pero parece que también está metido en Ucrania.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues parece que ni Rusia ni la UE al final han sido los ucranianos los que nos dejan sin gas ... Y pensar que nos vamos a la ruina por esta gentuza.



Ucrania es el Caballo de Troya que está utilizando USA para acabar con Europa tal y como hizo en las dos guerras mundiales. 

Previsible desde el minuto uno, más evidente cada día que pasa...


----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Mientras la Bruja de Von der Leyen avanza hacia la diktadura en Europa, a la ministra de exteriores alemana Annalena Berbock, le tiran huevos en los mítines.
> 
> En los mentideros mas profundos, se dice, se comenta, que esta tipeja de los Verdes trabaja desde hace muchos años para Langley.
> Poco a poco la gente va despertando, paso a paso se les desmonta el teatrillo a toda la piara de Bruselas.



*Annalena Charlotte Alma Baerbock* 


> De 2000 a 2004 estudió ciencias políticas y derecho público en la Universidad de Hamburgo. En *2005 *realizó un *máster* de *derecho público internacional* de la *London School of Economics*. En 2005, completó un *período de prácticas* en el *British Institute of International and Comparative Law* (*BIICL*).





> *Baerbock *es *miembro *de la *Iglesia evangélica* en *Alemania*. Ella se describe como *no religiosa*, pero *frecuentemente visita la iglesia* *a causa de que "la idea de reunión es extremadamente importante" para ella*.


----------



## coscorron (10 May 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ucrania es el Caballo de Troya que está utilizando USA para acabar con Europa tal y como hizo en las dos guerras mundiales.
> 
> Previsible desde el minuto uno, más evidente cada día que pasa...



Pues entonces para que hablar más ... EEUU ha dicho que nos corten el petroleo y el gas y ambas cosas circulan por Ucrania así que adios ...


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Perfectamente se podría decir que se la han cargado porque su novio no quería luchar




*ya llegó el relevo de* _"wireless1980"_.... el _"hijo de la gran puta"_ como le gusta que le digan...


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tambien se podria decir que usted es un hijo de la gran puta, por decir....




*Ja, ja, ja* _"hijo de la gran puta...."_ nunca mejor dicho....


----------



## kelden (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No hay nada en Google que confirme nada. Solo la mismas parece que, dicen…* una magufadas repetida por otros y así en círculo.*



Pues como las armas químicas de Sadam o la eliminación de bin Laden, que llevaba 15 años muerto.
Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por lo mismo que USA invadió Irak o Afganistan: porque le sale de los cojones y porque puede. Y ahora, si quieres, vas y te pones en medio para evitarlo


----------



## Archimanguina (10 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



¿Esta es la nietisima del de los tanques?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues entonces para que hablar más ... EEUU ha dicho que nos corten el petroleo y el gas y ambas cosas circulan por Ucrania así que adios ...



A ver cómo acaba, pero viendo la absoluta subyugación a intereses USA , no espero nada beneficioso para Europa.


----------



## Peineto (10 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Irina Ru en Telegram
> 
> Esta mañana en Riga, los servicios públicos por medio de los tractores han recogido todas las flores depositadas cerca del monumento a los Soldados-Libertadores y los han llevado al vertedero.
> 
> ...




Empiezo a plantearme el revisionismo histórico y pensar que Stalin era una ursulina frente a esta chusma.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No hay Nazis en Ucrania pero si claramente fascistas en Rusia. Solo hay que observar la realidad. A los nazis nadie los ha visto y a los fascistas si lanzando una guerra contra otro país.
> Yo no he elegido ningún bando, no te confundas. Solo tú tienes un bando, yo hablo de la realidad.



Anda, mira, un tuerto.


----------



## Irene Adler (10 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> _El conglomerado ruso de gas Gazprom no ha recibido confirmación de fuerza mayor ni ningún obstáculo para el tránsito continuo de gas a través de un cruce en la región de Lugansk, dijo la compañía el martes, después de que el operador ucraniano OGTSU anunciara que detendría más entregas a partir del 11 de mayo, debido a la presencia de "ocupantes rusos".
> 
> ...



Unas lumbreras los ukros… cada día que pasa facilitando más las cosas a los alemanes…

NS2 calienta que parece que vas a debutar pronto!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Acuérdate de Carrero Blanco y del tipo de explosivo usado en su asesinato.



Mensaje mío 8 diciembre 2021  ¡Esto es serio!. Fotos de vía satélite de tropas rusas apostadas en la frontera con Ucrania


> Explosivo peculiar, más bien tres MINAS ANTITANQUE traídas desde EE.UU, que llegaron a la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz en 1973.


----------



## Peineto (10 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Entonces que hace Zelenski mendigando T72a por toda la OTAN?



Llenarse los bolsillos. De la naríz no hay que preocuparse, él ya va de sobrado en esas lides. Por cierto, aproveecho para ciscarme en la p m que parió a la inmensa mayoría de los politicastros europedos que nos llevan a la matadero y seremos felices. Con todo mi odio y asco.


----------



## Iskra (10 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Podeis poner el enlace a google maps del tio que se ha hecho un mapa con el frente y lo tiene actualizado...gracias.



Puede que sea esto:








Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UKRANIA y RUSSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## Triyuga (10 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> Propaganda absurda en el contexto de la guerra, puesto que la gestación subrogada *también es legal en Rusia*.



No se trata de izquierdas o derechas, 
Se trata de escoger entre el bien y el mal...


----------



## Salamandra (10 May 2022)

Los cuatro primeros minutos, los de la presentación son muy buenos, mal que os pese. El resto no sé si tengo humor.


----------



## EGO (10 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El galileo este debe ser el tío más tonto de todo Twitter. No tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y encima lo que habla lo hace con un sesgo que echa para atrás.
> 
> ¿En serio está diciendo que porque los Ucranianos han avanzado unos pocos pueblos AL NORTE de Jarkov estos van a ser tan estúpidos de relajar la defensa de la segunda ciudad de ucrania, que está a tiro de piedra de la frontera rusa, para atacar una ciudad que está a 125 km?



jajajEstais con el ojete en llamas.

Ahora mismo entre Jarkov y Belgorod ya no hay nada.NA-DA.Que se han dado el piro los rusos,tio.

Si los ucranianos tuvieran mas hombres podrian entrar desfilando hasta Belgorod sin resistencia.

Joder,esque es vergonzoso que Rusia vaya de desastre en desastre.Ahora los ucranianos de Jarkov quedan liberados para ir a atacar la zona de Izium.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A este hijo de puta de Zelensky todavía no le he visto pedir comida, médicos o medicinas: Solo pide armas y más armas. A ver si tiene cojones de ir él también al frente a usar esas armas.



Alguna le acabará entrando por el culo, y no va a ser por parte de los rusos. Al tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (10 May 2022)

Ucrania como país, no va a durar ni cinco años.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Anda, mira, un tuerto.



Anda mira, uno sin nada que aportar.


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cuando los propios rusos han admitido 13.000 muertos (hacen semanas) queda claro que solo sueltas invents.




Pues como suele decir un usuario, al que le dicen "wireless1980" alias _"el hijo de la gran puta_"...., *Puedes poner la fuente por favor...!!*


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Pues como suele decir un usuario, al que le dicen "wireless1980 alias _el hijo de la gran puta_", *Puedes poner la fuente por favor...!!*



Lo puedes buscar en Google si quieres. No es ningún secreto ni informe raro.
Mw gusta ver como te sientes representante del foro y hablas en plural. Y a la vez siento lástima por ti.


----------



## dabuti (10 May 2022)

Nuevo de G. P.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2022)

Bueno como Ucrania haya cortado el gas ruso le van a caer un par de ostias a Zelensky y reabriendo la llave o pierde Eurovisión que Europa es tonta pero no tanto (espero) 

*Off-topic*

Mujeres guapas las hay en todos los sitios, al menos es lo que visto, tampoco es tanto lo visto pero si bastante, pero eso si, acojona una mujer con un lobo como el que tuve que sujetar de otra mujer que me lo paso mientras iba a alimentar a sus caballos, ese bicho como se cruce te destroza el cuello fácilmente.






Заколдованный принц
Екатерина Лобанова - (Ekaterina Lobanova)


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> No se trata de izquierdas o derechas,
> Se trata de escoger entre el bien y el mal...



No existe el bien o el mal, menos aún izquierda o derecha.


----------



## ferrys (10 May 2022)

No son nazis. Propaganda rusa.


----------



## pepinox (10 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Por cierto, aproveecho para ciscarme en la p m que parió a la inmensa mayoría de los politicastros europedos que nos llevan a la matadero y seremos felices. Con todo mi odio y asco.



Relájate y disfruta del espectáculo. En caso de pepinazo nuclear, te vas a vaporizar igual y sin darte cuenta de ello.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El galileo este debe ser el tío más tonto de todo Twitter. No tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla y encima lo que habla lo hace con un sesgo que echa para atrás.
> 
> ¿En serio está diciendo que porque los Ucranianos han avanzado unos pocos pueblos AL NORTE de Jarkov estos van a ser tan estúpidos de relajar la defensa de la segunda ciudad de ucrania, que está a tiro de piedra de la frontera rusa, para atacar una ciudad que está a 125 km?



De un tipo que parece manejar la movida, al respecto.

Su esquema es el siguiente

"1) Rusia necesita rodear y tomar Lisichansk.

2) Rusia no puede hacerlo todavía, ya que un fuerte grupo del ejército ucraniano en Svetlogorsk
atacaría al norte y cortaría el delgado cerco ruso. Además, el grupo del UkrArmy en Slavyansk 
probablemente atacaría hacia el este, cortando otro muro del caldero, y entonces el RuArmy 
sería uno de los cercados y se asfixiaría lentamente.

3) Por lo tanto, el Ejército del Ru necesita primero destruir o exprimir al Ejército Ucraniano 
en Svetlogorsk. El cerco (o la amenaza) de Svetlogorsk se convierte en una condición previa 
necesaria para la lucha en Lisichansk.

4) Esto se consigue poco a poco mediante una presión medida desde Gorlovka al norte hacia Toretz,
pero no demasiado, ya que el Ejército Ucraniano amenaza con ataques desde Pokrovsk y Svetlodarsk,
de nuevo, cortando y rodeando al Ejército Ucraniano.

5) Esto hace que el avance hacia el oeste sea movimiento crucial para el Ejército ruso (y la defensa
crucial para el Ejército Ucraniano). A diferencia del movimiento hacia el norte desde Gorlovka, 
el movimiento hacia el oeste hacia Toskivka y/o Popasna puede ser apoyado por la artillería de largo
alcance y la aviación CAS. Si el Ejército Ucraniano monta una ofensiva, ese mismo fuego de apoyo 
permitiría una retirada segura y la diezma de las tropas de choque del Ejército Ucraniano (como ocurrió
en Kharkov).

6) Como el Ejército Ucraniano estaría rodeando lentamente Svetlodarsk, al final crearía amenazas
demasiado graves para el Ejército Ucraniano y entonces éste se retiraría del punto fuerte de Svetlogorsk.
Eso significaría la perdición para la defensa de Lisichanck.

De nuevo, eso se dijo hace una o dos semanas.

Ahora, Popasna está tomada y hay algunos informes de que lo mejor de las unidades del Ejército 
Ucraniano en Svetlogorsk se trasladó a Slavyansk, lo que demuestra que Kiev/OTAN no tiene ninguna 
esperanza de mantener Svetlogorsk por mucho tiempo."


----------



## Nico (10 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues parece que ni Rusia ni la UE al final *han sido los ucranianos los que nos dejan sin gas* ... Y pensar que nos vamos a la ruina por esta gentuza.




Que Zelinsky *iba a usar sus medios de EXTORSION* para asegurarse el apoyo de Europa, lo sabían hasta los niños del parvulario.

- ¿No me ayudan?... si no follamos todos, corto el gas ruso y la puta la rio.  

¿O alguien se pensaba que Zelinsky iba a "sufrir" en soledad ?

Por supuesto, los europeos pedirán ahora que "Rusia cumpla su contrato" y tratarán de "distraerse" que no puede hacerlo por culpa de Ucrania... pero lo concreto es que no habrá gas si no se sigue enviando de todo a Zelinsky.

Claro que está el NordStream 2, ahí paradito y sin usar... ¿quién dice que no podría abrirse y soltarle la mano a los ucranianos extorsionadores?

Eso si, Europa podría llegar a hacerlo (son sus intereses), pero EE.UU,. no lo va a permitir.

Esto empieza a parecerse a los "Juegos del Calamar"


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Lo puedes buscar en Google si quieres. No es ningún secreto ni informe raro.
> Mw gusta ver como te sientes representante del foro y hablas en plural. Y a la vez siento lástima por ti.




*"Mw gusta"... ???* si sabes escribir verdad..???
"wireless1980 alias _el hijo de la gran puta...._" _Ja, ja, ja_


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *"Mw gusta"... ???* si sabes escribir verdad..???
> "wireless1980 alias _el hijo de la gran puta...._" _Ja, ja, ja_



Mandar a un conforero buscar algo a Gugle en vez de publicar un link es un delito reo de lesa nevera.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (10 May 2022)

CriminalBorrel debe ser aniquilado YA YA YA ES PVTO YAAAAAAA


----------



## frangelico (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Que Zelinsky *iba a usar sus medios de EXTORSION* para asegurarse el apoyo de Europa, lo sabían hasta los niños del parvulario.
> 
> - ¿No me ayudan?... si no follamos todos, corto el gas ruso y la puta la rio.
> 
> ...



Esto estaba pensando yo, lo lógico sería abrir Nordtream a toda prisa pero en USA prefieren que en Europa haya hambre.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

Pues yo diría que en EEUU estarán excitándose con su guaidog eslavo.
Teniendo en cuenta que es un caniche de los USAnos y british, me da
que ha recibido sugerencias.


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> jajajEstais con el ojete en llamas.
> 
> Ahora mismo entre Jarkov y Belgorod ya no hay nada.NA-DA.Que se han dado el piro los rusos,tio.
> 
> ...



Otro tonto que no tiene ni puta idea. venga, que los defensores de Jarkov se vayan a Izium, que Putin os hace una fiesta y una alfombra de flores....


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues yo diría que en EEUU estarán excitándose con su guaidog eslavo.
> Teniendo en cuenta que es un caniche de los USAnos y british, me da
> que ha recibido sugerencias.



Como el control de las bombas de gas están cayendo al lado del Donbass,
los ucros están cortando y pillando el gas por el camino. Esto calentará
más a los alemanes y otros adjuntos. Como dicen aquí atrás, Mas pronto
que tarde, los alemanes tendrán que recurrir al NS2, y hacer que el Biden 
pierda los estribos que le sujetan al trono.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)




----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

No me gusta dar por cierta informaciones hasta pasados unos días, pero justo ahora estaba leyendo que parte de los pueblos que habían avanzado los ucros estos días en la ofensiva de Jarkov, se han reconquistados.

Pero como digo, toda la información la pongo en cuarentena varios días, ya que lo que yo practico no es seguir la guerra al minuto, sino entenderla como cuando leo un libro de Historia militar.


----------



## EGO (10 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Otro tonto que no tiene ni puta idea. venga, que los defensores de Jarkov se vayan a Izium, que Putin os hace una fiesta y una alfombra de flores....



Que no te enteras.Que Jarkov ya no hay que defenderla porque no hay nada que la amenaze.Como paso con Kiev.

Vuestro khan a retirado todas las tropas del norte porque estaban diezmadas y ha metido 2 brigadas de refresco que van a otro sitio.

La finta sobre Jarkov "_its over"_


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No me gusta dar por cierta informaciones hasta pasados unos días, pero justo ahora estaba leyendo que parte de los pueblos que habían avanzado los ucros estos días en la ofensiva de Jarkov, se han reconquistados.
> 
> Pero como digo, toda la información la pongo en cuarentena varios días, ya que lo que yo practico no es seguir la guerra al minuto, sino entenderla como cuando leo un libro de Historia militar.



Pero ¿Que reserva operativa le queda a Ucrania? porque están mandando al volksturm al frente.


----------



## mazuste (10 May 2022)

¿Y esto? 

_*DEFINITIVAMENTE PROHIBIDO EN LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN OCCIDENTALES
*_
* Las fuerzas especiales del ejército de la DPR rastrearon el cuartel general de una de las unidades
de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Donetsk. Después de esperar a que sus 
comandantes se reunieran en el cuartel general, atacaron con ATGM. Después de que los ucranianos 
supervivientes salieron corriendo del cuartel general resultaron estar desnudos, quedó claro qué hacían
sus artilleros en las reuniones. Ahora la comunidad mundial acusará a nuestro bando de asesinatos
en masa de personas LGBT.*

t.me/intelslava/28446


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Sería como decir que hay franquistas en el ejército español. ¿Y?



No, no es a titulo personal; es como si en España hubiesemos introducido bandas de nazis y creado regimientos para ellos a propósito. Como si hubiesemos metido a los de bastión y hubiesemos creado el regimiento bastion...
Y en este caso hablo con conocimiento de causa. 
Pero repito, no es ningun secreto... En Ucrania lo saben de sobra.


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Que no te enteras.Que Jarkov ya no hay que defenderla porque no hay nada que la amenaze.Como paso con Kiev.
> 
> Vuestro khan a retirado todas las tropas del norte porque estaban diezmadas y ha metido 2 brigadas de refresco que van a otro sitio.
> 
> La finta sobre Jarkov "_its over"_



Pues entonces, genial. A por Izium.


----------



## Adriano II (10 May 2022)

Los ucranianos están cometiendo el mismo error que cometió Stalin al principio de la guerra y Hitler durante toda la guerra

Se guían por principios políticos y no militares

Zelenski toma las decisiones en función de una agenda política/mediática/propagandística 

Putin deja los asuntos militares en manos de los que saben los militares profesionales y no se mete en lo que no domina

Y eso es una ventaja de la pera limomera para los rusos


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero ¿Que reserva operativa le queda a Ucrania? porque están mandando al volksturm al frente.



Bueno, tampoco estamos en ese punto con el ejército ucraniano. Mal vamos si se empieza a despreciar las fuerzas o la calidad del enemigo.

"prepárate para lo peor, espera lo mejor".


----------



## Kalikatres (10 May 2022)

33 Km en el punto más favorable. Al alcance de los 155 Howitzer.
Madre mía! Si los ucranianos operasen como los rusos harían una verdadera masacre en la población civil, para desmoralizar y tal. 
Esa es la diferencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 May 2022)

Los demonios ucranianos venian de lejos:


----------



## pirivi-parava (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Claro que está el NordStream 2, ahí paradito y sin usar... ¿quién dice que no podría abrirse y soltarle la mano a los ucranianos extorsionadores?*
> 
> Eso si, Europa podría llegar a hacerlo (son sus intereses), pero *EE.UU,. no lo va a permitir*.
> 
> Esto empieza a parecerse a los "Juegos del Calamar"



Exactamente, y el que avisa (amenaza, el 8 de febrero), sobre todo a a Alemania, no es traidor.. es chantajista
*Biden promete "poner fin" al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 si Rusia invade Ucrania*


----------



## Impresionante (10 May 2022)




----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> 33 Km en el punto más favorable. Al alcance de los 155 Howitzer.
> Madre mía! Si los ucranianos operasen como los rusos harían una verdadera masacre en la población civil, para desmoralizar y tal.
> Esa es la diferencia.



Dios, tenéis que ser subnormales porque sino no me lo explico.

A ver, según tú, como han avanzado en la conquista de unos pueblos y se acercan a la frontera, entonces tiene pueblos rusos a tiro....esto......¿Sabes cuando km tiene actualmente la frontera de Ucrania y Rusia directamente sin necesidad de avanzar nada?

Lo dicho, sois subnormales profundos...en fin.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (10 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Que Zelinsky *iba a usar sus medios de EXTORSION* para asegurarse el apoyo de Europa, lo sabían hasta los niños del parvulario.
> 
> - ¿No me ayudan?... si no follamos todos, corto el gas ruso y la puta la rio.
> 
> ...



Bien visto y buen giro de tuerca. Las alianzas actuales no tienen ningún sentido desde un punto de vista histórico, por algún lado tendrá que reventar.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No, no es a titulo personal; es como si en España hubiesemos introducido bandas de nazis y creado regimientos para ellos a propósito. Como si hubiesemos metido a los de bastión y hubiesemos creado el regimiento bastion...
> Y en este caso hablo con conocimiento de causa.
> Pero repito, no es ningun secreto... En Ucrania lo saben de sobra.



Ok, dices que hay un bastión perfectamente identificado entonces. ¿Y esto con la guerra, intentar tomar Kiev y demás que tiene que ver entonces?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Renobobo, sociata, follaborreles, follabiden, lo tienes todo...



Es el cúmulo de la asquerosidades hecho avatar. En realidad es un cm sociata asqueroso que serán varios subnormales


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

Hay muchos sitios "recuperados" que no han visto un solo soldado ruso... En el contexto en el que estamos estas informaciones son normales, y en la guerra la propaganda es un frente mas... Pero lo que me da vergüenza ajena son los medios "serios" y los "expertos" en cosas militares que lo toman como verdad sin cuestionar nada... Luego cuando ya se ve la fula se callan como putas y a seguir...
Y es muy esclarecedor, claro


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

Con Jarkov cometieron el mismo error que en 2014. Pensaron que como era una ciudad prominentemente prorusa sería fácil. 

Se de primera mano que el antiguo ministro del interior era de allí y en 2014 se tomó como algo personal que fracasara el alzamiento.....ahora en 2022 me llegó información que la finta de Kiev no funcionó al 100% porque una de las mejores brigadas blindadas partió de Kiev para desalojar a los rusos.


----------



## raptors (10 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Bueno, éstos para mi en general son pesados de escuchar por repetitivos pero este video es especialmente didáctico y claro. Nada que no sepamos aquí, pero ahí se lo dejo. No se dejen engañar por el título apocalítico, que para tanto espero que no sea.
> 
> Pero con algún post de la mañana sobre los sótanos de la fabrica de Mariupol y ésto pintan bastos, cuando mínimo económicos.




*Si te parece que son:* _"pesados y repetitivos"..._ esperate a oirlos cuando hablan del presidente _"kks"_ de méxico...!! hasta dan un poco de lastima por ser tan sometidos al régimen del presidente AMLO....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ok, dices que hay un bastión perfectamente identificado entonces. ¿Y esto con la guerra, intentar tomar Kiev y demás que tiene que ver entonces?



Digo que no entiendo (sic) a la gente que dice que no hay elementos nazis organizados y amparados por el gobierno en Ucrania: los hay. Ambas partes, gobierno y grupos nazis, estan interesadas.
Y hay varios, no va solo uno. Y estos últimos años no se han dedicado solo a defender Ucrania de invasores: han seguido haciendo sus "actividades", pero desde una posición de fuerza mayor, y con mayor impunidad.
Y repito, alli lo saben de sobra...
Tu mismo has dicho en un post que "no hay nazis en Ucrania".
Y si que los hay. Pregunta por alli.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Digo que no entiendo (sic) a la gente que dice que no hay elementos nazis organizados y amparados por el gobierno en Ucrania: los hay. Ambas partes, gobierno y grupos nazis, estan interesadas.
> Y hay varios, no va solo uno. Y estos últimos años no se han dedicado solo a defender Ucrania de invasores: han seguido haciendo sus "actividades", pero desde una posición de fuerza mayor, y con mayor impunidad.
> Y repito, alli lo saben de sobra...



Allí no lo saben, lo sabes tú según otros dicen según otros dicen.


----------



## SanRu (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Hay muchos sitios "recuperados" que no han visto un solo soldado ruso... En el contexto en el que estamos estas informaciones son normales, y en la guerra la propaganda es un frente mas... Pero lo que me da vergüenza ajena son los medios "serios" y los "expertos" en cosas militares que lo toman como verdad sin cuestionar nada... Luego cuando ya se ve la fula se callan como putas y a seguir...
> Y es muy esclarecedor, claro



Mira, al principio de la guerra me llamó la atención que en vez de llevar a militares a los medios, llevaran a youtube que yo seguía. Al principio pensé, ilusamente, que era porque esos youtube empezaba a tener más importancia que los militres y además se generaba simbiosis económica.

Luego me empecé a dar cuenta de que lo que decía el youtuber no tenía fundamente militar y pareciera que estaba diciendo lo que los medios querían escuchar y era justo lo contrario que los pocos militares a los que llamaban.

Al final, tras un tiempo, me di cuenta de que la razón de acudir a los youtuber y no a los militares era simplemente manejar en discurso.


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Allí no lo saben, lo sabes tú según otros dicen según otros dicen.



Tengo amigos alli. A ver si crees que yo celebro la guerra o algo.
Por que seguis negando la mayor? Hay mucha gente en este foro que hemos estado alli. Que con la guerra se haya recrudecido todo no quiere decir que hayan salido por generacion espontánea... Estaban a lo "suyo"


----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tengo amigos alli. A ver si crees que yo celebro la guerra o algo.



Vaya, ya ha quedado aclarado entonces. Lo que otros dicen que otros dicen adornado de en mi barrio dicen o mi amigo dice.


----------



## Peineto (10 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Exactamente, y el que avisa (amenaza, el 8 de febrero), sobre todo a a Alemania, no es traidor.. es chantajista
> *Biden promete "poner fin" al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 si Rusia invade Ucrania*



Biden dice, Biden tal, Biden cual. Seamos serios, Biden lee, como mucho y mal, el guión que le ordena el complejo militaroindustrial una inmensa telaraña tecno industrial compuesta por los magnates del capitallismo financiero y una parte del industrial en lucha abierta contra el capitalismo industrial tradicional gringo, Las puñaladas van que vuelan a la velocidad del hundimiento del poderío del paìs. Olvidemos pues a la momia y centrémonos en los intereses que dictan la política de USA. ¿Sí?


----------



## rejon (10 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Vaya, ya ha quedado aclarado entonces. Lo que otros dicen que otros dicen adornado de en mi barrio dicen o mi amigo dice.



Lo que ha quedado aclarado es que como siempre hablais sin conocer.
Y mira lo facil que es preguntar...
De verdad que niegas que hay grupos nazis en Ucrania en el ejército, organizados y amparados? Estas negando eso? Pues si los hay. Que le vamos a hacer.
A ambas partes les ha convenido, y no es ni la primera vez ni el único sitio.


----------



## cobasy (10 May 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (10 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo que ha quedado aclarado es que como siempre hablais sin conocer.
> Y mira lo facil que es preguntar...
> De verdad que niegas que hay grupos nazis en Ucrania en el ejército, organizados y amparados? Estas negando eso? Pues si los hay. Que le vamos a hacer.



Yo no he negado nada. He dicho que grupos de extrema derecha los hay también en España. Simplemente con otra simbología.
Y he dicho que si existe y está claramente identificado tampoco sirve como excusa para intentar tomar Kiev.
Vamos que el argumento Nazi hace aguas por todas partes y ya no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Remequilox (10 May 2022)

Las guerras son: ECONOMÍA, ECONOMÍA, ECONOMÍA, Algo de política, y las acciones bélicas mínimas necesarias

Noticias ucranianas:
*Las pequeñas y medianas empresas perdieron hasta $ 85 mil millones debido a la guerra*
_"Las pymes tienen una necesidad de financiación total de 54.000 millones de dólares, con el 87% de las empresas necesitadas."
"La falta de un número suficiente de clientes solventes en el mercado interno es el mayor obstáculo para la recuperación"
"el 49% de las empresas han dejado de operar por completo o casi por completo"_








Малий та середній бізнес втратили до 85 мільярдів доларів через війну


Представники малого та середнього бізнесу (МСБ) зазнали прямих втрат у 64-85 млрд доларів за 75 днів від початку повномасштабного російського вторгнення



www.epravda.com.ua





*Colas en gasolineras y gasolina por 60 hryvnias: cuando termine el déficit*
_"Se permitió a las estaciones vender gasolina regular a no más de 37,69 UAH por litro y diesel regular a 42,63 UAH por litro"
"Aprovechando la emoción, algunas gasolineras han decidido ignorar la regulación gubernamental de precios y vender combustible a precios especulativos."
" ¿Por qué nadie vigila el cumplimiento de los precios marginales? ¿Cuál es el punto de la regulación estatal si nadie la sigue y nadie castiga a nadie por violarla?"_








Черги на заправках та бензин по 60 гривень: коли закінчиться дефіцит


Проста в мирний час заправка автомобіля під час війни перетворилася на справжнє випробування. Мало того, що на ринку дефіцит продуктів, так ще й окремі АЗС вирішили заробити на цьому. Що робить влада і коли закінчиться криза?



www.epravda.com.ua





*El Banco Nacional realizó la quinta compra de bonos militares por valor de UAH 30 mil millones*
_"*el apoyo del regulador no puede ser la principal fuente de financiación de los gastos del gobierno.*"
"Los bancos nacionales tienen el mayor potencial para aumentar su cartera de IGLB (_bonos de guerra_), dada la liquidez disponible para ellos. Al 9 de mayo de 2022, liquidez bancaria:_

_en la moneda nacional es UAH 227 mil millones, de los cuales UAH 183 mil millones - inversiones en certificados de depósito, y UAH 44 mil millones - fondos bancarios en cuentas corresponsales;_
_en moneda extranjera - 7,3 mil millones de dólares. En particular, los saldos de los bancos en cuentas nostro desde el comienzo de la guerra no han cambiado y superan los 6 mil millones de dólares."_









Національний банк здійснив п'ятий викуп військових облігацій на суму 30 млрд грн


Національний банк України 9 травня 2022 року викупив військових облігацій на суму 30 млрд грн. З огляду на значні оборонні, гуманітарні та соціальні потреби підтримка бюджету Національним банком залиш...




bank.gov.ua





En resumen rápido:
La mitad del tejido productivo de pymes está con el agua al cuello, y unas necesidades de financiación de 54.000 M $.
Eso solo para sobrevivir, vía endeudarse, dado que una altísima cantidad de población (clientes) es totalmente insolvente.
No obstante esas elevadísimas necesidades de financiación, el sistema bancario ucraniano dispone de una liquidez de unos 14.000 M $ (mitad hryvnias, mitad dólares), y una parte del mismo está fuera de Ucrania.
Esos números nos dejan en que la liquidez que tiene el sistema bancario privado ucraniano es de unos 500 $ disponibles por habitante real.
El Banco central ucraniano, que está haciendo de pagador del gobierno, y suscriptor de la deuda pública Bonos de guerra (lleva comprados ya 3.000 M $), anima a la banca privada y comercial a destinar parte de sus escasos fondos líquidos a "invertir" en esos Bonos de Guerra, dejando totalmente perdidos la financiación necesaria para la economía.
Aun así, quedarían 40.000 M $ de necesidades de financiación pendientes de cubrir.

Por supuesto que incluso en la pobreza y la desesperación, existen las oportunidades de GRANDES negocios, y por ejemplo, la gasolina (a un precio intervenido oficial de 1,2 $ litro de gasolina y 1,4 $ litro de gasoil (elevadísimos para Ucrania ya en situación "normal"), en la realidad se vende a 2 $ litro (si lo hay, y en cuota restringida).

Repito, las guerras son: ECONOMÍA, ECONOMÍA, ECONOMÍA, Algo de política, y las acciones bélicas mínimas necesarias

¿Cómo le está yendo la guerra a Ucrania? ¿Quién está "ganando" la guerra?

Nota: Eso son noticias ucranianas, donde cualquier publicación crítica con la situación te puede asegurar una visita del SBU por derrotista o colaboracionista. Así que si eso es lo autorizado a publicar, la realidad es fácilmente imaginable.


----------



## magufone (10 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Yo no he negado nada. He dicho que grupos de extrema derecha los hay también en España. Simplemente con otra simbología.
> Y he dicho que si existe y está claramente identificado tampoco sirve como excusa para intentar tomar Kiev.
> Vamos que el argumento Nazi hace aguas por todas partes y ya no se lo cree nadie.



Antes te dije que se puede discutir perfectamente o no la legitimidad del argumento a la hora de invadir o no. Pero vuelvo a repetir que eso de que no hay nazis organizados y mimados por el gobierno no es verdad. Y menudas putadas que han hecho estos últimos años. Incluso robando coches a tiro limpio, ojito.
Entiendo que si la gente quiere decir que no son nazis _per se_, y los prefiere llamar ultras, pues OK.
El problema no es que esten; el problema es que se les ha protegido y tutelado desde altas instancias: porque les ha convenido.
Y han tenido unas movidas del copón,ojo.


----------



## NPI (11 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> 33 Km en el punto más favorable. Al alcance de los 155 Howitzer.
> Madre mía! Si los ucranianos operasen como los rusos harían una verdadera masacre en la población civil, para desmoralizar y tal.
> Esa es la diferencia.



Nueva cuenta de los "inteligentes" que entra al hilo


----------



## Castellano (11 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Yo no he negado nada. He dicho que grupos de extrema derecha los hay también en España. Simplemente con otra simbología.
> Y he dicho que si existe y está claramente identificado tampoco sirve como excusa para intentar tomar Kiev.
> Vamos que el argumento Nazi hace aguas por todas partes y ya no se lo cree nadie.



Te están diciendo que bandas nazis están bajo la supervisión y salario del ministerio del interior ucro, algunos incluso nombrados altos cargos, y sigues en tus trece.

Es como si aquí, a aquel que mató a Zabaleta el de la Real lo hicieran comandante de nuestras fuerzas armadas y a sus compañeros de Bastión los integraran como batallón dentro del ejército de Tierra


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Si te parece que son:* _"pesados y repetitivos"..._ esperate a oirlos cuando hablan del presidente _"kks"_ de méxico...!! hasta dan un poco de lastima por ser tan sometidos al régimen del presidente AMLO....



Es este cerdo? Otro chupa niñas segùn se ve.


----------



## Adriano II (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Es como si aquí, a aquel que mató a Zabaleta el de la Real lo hicieran comandante de nuestras fuerzas armadas y a sus compañeros de Bastión los integraran como batallón dentro del ejército de Tierra



Y para volver todo más Kafkiano en el Occidente donde cuando se quiere descalificar a alguien solo hace falta insinuar que es de extrema derecha como dijo Elon Musk "Todo lo que no me gusta es Hitler" se les defendiera a capa y espada como paladines de la libertad, la democracia y la justicia frente a los malos, malísimos de los rusos


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Te están diciendo que bandas nazis están bajo la supervisión y salario del ministerio del interior ucro, algunos incluso nombrados altos cargos, y sigues en tus trece.
> 
> Es como si aquí, a aquel que mató a Zabaleta el de la Real lo hicieran comandante de nuestras fuerzas armadas y a sus compañeros de Bastión los integraran como batallón dentro del ejército de Tierra



Ufff, en eso está lo peor, y no tiene nada que ver con ideologías, sino con drogas.


----------



## Decimus (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Te están diciendo que bandas nazis están bajo la supervisión y salario del ministerio del interior ucro, algunos incluso nombrados altos cargos, y sigues en tus trece.
> 
> Es como si aquí, a aquel que mató a Zabaleta el de la Real lo hicieran comandante de nuestras fuerzas armadas y a sus compañeros de Bastión los integraran como batallón dentro del ejército de Tierra



No son nazis.


----------



## Moderado (11 May 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> No son nazis.



Lo dicen ellos mismos      

-"Soy nazi"
-"no, tu eres patriota"
-"No no, de verdad, soy nazi"
-"No, tu eres un héroe que defiende su país".

Y así todo el día.


----------



## magufone (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Te están diciendo que bandas nazis están bajo la supervisión y salario del ministerio del interior ucro, algunos incluso nombrados altos cargos, y sigues en tus trece.
> 
> Es como si aquí, a aquel que mató a Zabaleta el de la Real lo hicieran comandante de nuestras fuerzas armadas y a sus compañeros de Bastión los integraran como batallón dentro del ejército de Tierra



Pero es que ademas no es ningún secreto, al contrario: es que presumen de ello...


----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

> Kalikatres dijo:
> El calentar los ánimos no lleva a nada bueno pues muchos se manifestaron siendo además las fiestas de Mayo con banderas de Ucrania por el centro de la ciudad de Odessa incluso cantaban canciones como Este y Oeste Juntos y fueron asaltados por una maraña de prorrusos armados con palos e incluso escudos... el lío padre y se desencadenó lo inevitable: Al ser superados los rusos y prorrusos se intentaron refugiar en la casa de sindicatos que resultó ser una ratonera y con los ánimos muy calientes todo podría salir mal.
> Menos mal que intervinieron las fuerzas del orden ya reforzadas para parar el tremendo follón entre civiles que se había formado.
> 
> Casi 40 muertos en Odesa en un incendio provocado en los disturbios



Serás cínico hijo de puta. Los ukronazis ya tenían preparado la matanza, eran bandas armadas con palos y hachas y cuchillos y ¿de dónde sacaron los cócteles molotov? Los tenían ya preparados de antes. Hay fotos de chicas de las juventudes nazis preparándolos con toda tranquilidad en la vía pública. Y la policía no hizo nada para parar la matanza, de hecho se ve como un policía dispara a uno que salta de la casa en llamas. Y como comentó uno hace pocos días, hasta lincharon a los que intentaban parar la matanza y salvar a los heridos.

Eso no fue un "follón entre civiles" eso fue un progromo organizado, y luego me dirás que la mujer embarazada violada y estrangulada con un cable de teléfono era una "provocadora".

En fin, a las pruebas me remito.



*Zhukov
Mariscal

El HIJO DE PUTA SERÁS TU.*


Nada de lo que dices es verdad. Qué hacían acampados y preparados para armarla un montón de gente con fecha tan lejana al 9 de Mayo y precisamente en Ucrania donde se conoce bien a los infectos rusos a los que tu admiras y que dejaron matar de hambre.
A las pruebas te remites?, a las del Holomodor?
Es como mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado!
Me respondes y me ignoras para que no vea tu respuesta y no pueda tener réplica, pedazo de cabrón?
Imbécil!, Ignorante!
Vuelve al culo de tu puta madre que te cagó!


----------



## Azrael_II (11 May 2022)

Visto en Menéame;






EEUU se prepara para reanudar la guerra en Siria y culpar a Rusia de no aceptar la ayuda humanitaria


Visto en Menéame; Preparan la reanudación de la guerra en Siria . Quieren suministrar ayuda a la región de Idlib controlada por grupúsculos de Al Qaeda en Siria, el aliado natural de Israel y EEUU en esta guerra. Han bloqueado las rutas rusas con la guerra de Ucrania y por tanto no pueden...




burbuja.info





_Preparan la reanudación de la guerra en Siria . Quieren suministrar ayuda a la región de Idlib controlada por grupúsculos de Al Qaeda en Siria, el aliado natural de Israel y EEUU en esta guerra.

Han bloqueado las rutas rusas con la guerra de Ucrania y por tanto no pueden traer ayuda humanitaria. Sólo pueden traerla las milicias iraníes a través de Irak, pero la ayuda que pueden traer en sus pocos bártulos es ridículo y desde el pobre Líbano .

Es una pinza humanitaria, EEUU trata por un lado intentar que muera de hambre la mayoría de Siria y dotar a los terroristas de alimentos (y seguramente armas) para que vayan a pedir comida a cambio de derrocar a Assad.

Es terriblemente cruel la estrategia, casi peor que ;

1. Han invadido Siria (EEUU) y se financian con el petróleo que roban a través de los kurdos.

2. Han ayudado a grupos terroristas incluido el apoyo a ISIS en Deir Ezzor y en los Altos del Golsn , por parte de Israel..

Pero ahora dan una vuelta de tuerca.

Por un lado bloquean la comida para las zonas donde el gobierno sirio controla (la mayor parte del terreno y de la población)

Y por otro lado van a apoyar la zona de Al Qaeda y el ejército libre Sirio y dirán "Rusia no quiere que demos ayuda a los sirios"

Cruel y retorcido, pero lo vamos apoyar porqué la Tele dirá Putin Malo, Assad malo y el lema será "¿Qué hay de malo en dar ayuda humanitaria?






La embajadora de EE.UU. en la ONU viajará a la frontera...


La embajadora de EE.UU. en la ONU, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, visitará la próxima semana la frontera turco-siria para dar el pistoletazo de...



www.meneame.net




_


----------



## mirkoxx (11 May 2022)

*Situación en el norte de Kharkov:*

- Fuerzas ucranianas (incluidos los batallones nacionales y las unidades de defensa territorial) continúan expandiendo su área de control al norte de Kharkov
- Ofensiva en preparación contra Kazachya Lopan y Tsupovka
- Fuerzas rusas mantienen el frente en Liptsy







- Peleas en Rubizhnoe
- Ucrania prepara un nuevo cruce del Seversky Donets cerca de Chepel para cortar las líneas de abastecimiento del grupo ruso en el saliente de Izyum







- La tarea principal de las unidades ucranianas (elementos de la 14.ª brigada y 4.ª brigada de tanques) en esta zona: desviar el esfuerzo de las fuerzas rusas hacia Barvenkovo y Krasny Liman. Durante 2 semanas, los intentos de cruzar siempre han fallado







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Donbass - Frente Norte:*

- El grupo ucraniano de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk (restos de la brigada 79, brigada def .territorial 111, brigada de guardia nacional 4, ukronazis) está teniendo dificultades para transferir refuerzos a las áreas amenazadas debido a los puentes destruidos (marcados con una X)







- La propaganda de Kiev afirma que la retirada de Popasna "no es una derrota", que la nueva línea de defensa es "mejor": Popasna está en un terreno elevado, lo que permite a la artillería rusa controlar cualquier nueva línea defensiva que se establezca






Jacques Frère

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Frente sur:*

- Batallas posicionales en la línea Kherson-Nikolaev, ráfagas de lanzacohetes provienen del Kherson controlado por Rusia; las explosiones están retumbando en Nikolaev



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Donetsk:*

- La artillería rusa derriba la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el divertido nombre de "Casa de Babkin", que se encuentra en el área del asentamiento de Peski cerca de Donetsk


----------



## katiuss (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tu no has salido de tu pueblo.
> 
> Yo si, conozco los tres países bálticos, y hay sitios como Narva donde el 100% habla ruso y nadie habla estonio.
> Pero no les dejan votar, no vaya a ser que ganen las elecciones.
> ...



Lo de traslados masivos de población de un sitio a otro a los rusos les ha gustado mucho en la historia... Que si llevamos a unos miles de cuenca a Estonia, no se van a metamorfosear en estonios mañana xD


----------



## Botones Sacarino (11 May 2022)

Posición de lanzamiento de artillería rusa detectada por el radar de contrabatería y alcanzada por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir. Observen la masiva explosión secundaria a vista de dron y la onda expansiva dibujada en la vegetación de la llanura.


----------



## Castellano (11 May 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> No son nazis.



No, solo son liberales de derecha, no te jode.
Únicamente violan bebés en el Donbass,.como Biden a sus nietas


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Visto en Menéame;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Parece que tienen ganas de jaleo....

*La embajadora de EE.UU. en la ONU viajará a la frontera turco-siria*






Naciones Unidas, 6 may (EFE).- La embajadora de EE.UU. en la ONU, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, visitará la próxima semana la frontera turco-siria para dar el pistoletazo de salida a una campaña para que el Consejo de Seguridad prorrogue el mecanismo que permite el suministro de ayuda humanitaria al último bastión de la oposición al Gobierno de Damasco.

Según anunció hoy su oficina, Thomas-Greenfield irá el 9 de mayo al cruce fronterizo de Bab al Hawa, el único punto por el que ahora mismo Naciones Unidas y otras organizaciones humanitarias tienen permiso para hacer llegar asistencia a la población de la provincia de Idlib, que permanece bajo control opositor.









La embajadora de EE.UU. en la ONU viajará a la frontera turco-siria







www.eldiario.es


----------



## Decimus (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No, solo son liberales de derecha, no te jode.
> Únicamente violan bebés en el Donbass,.como Biden a sus nietas



Son gente reaccionaria. Pero no nazis


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No, solo son liberales de derecha, no te jode.
> Únicamente violan bebés en el Donbass,.como Biden a sus nietas



Los del atlético es la panda que tuvo Gil para sus cosas y que sigue existiendo, lo otro es odio entre hooligans.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Me encanta la fuente de la noticia: SSU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania).
> 
> Deberían dejar firmar los artículos al mismo Farlopenski.



El Twitter de este tio es muy bueno, lo que me estoy riendo con sus posts.

https://twitter.com/Nazilenski


----------



## Castellano (11 May 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Lo de traslados masivos de población de un sitio a otro a los rusos les ha gustado mucho en la historia... Que si llevamos a unos miles de cuenca a Estonia, no se van a metamorfosear en estonios mañana xD



Narva es rusa, mucho antes de la 2GM, es más rusa que estonia y no solo por movimientos de población, que los rusos ahí ya se dieron para el pelo con los suecos unos siglos antes.

Más bien es otra consecuencia de frontera mal diseñada tras la caída de la URSS


----------



## Castellano (11 May 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Son gente reaccionaria. Pero no nazis



Y toda la parafernalia y simbología que se gastan?

Eso que es, ir a la moda?


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

¿Y los chinos que harán?
(Más sobre la dimensión económica de este conflicto local/mundial)
El papel de China es clave. 
Hay quien considera que si China estornuda, Rusia podría constiparse, hay quien considera que el conflicto en Ucrania es una mera guerra proxi entre USA (Ucrania) y China (Rusia).
Ellos van a lo suyo. 
Tienen obvios intereses alineados con la posición rusa, pero NO son aliados necesarios. Por lo trascendido, oscilan entre la neutralidad, la discreción suma, y un cierto apoyo discreto a Rusia.

En relación a lo económico/monetario, ha sido ya muy comentada la férrea (y exitosa) defensa del rublo, que dados los componentes de la exportación rusa (energía y materias primas o bienes semielaborados, de mercados NO elásticos), no solo no sufre, sino que incluso se ve financieramente favorecido por un rublo divisa de valor elevado.

Sin embargo China es diferente. 
Sus exportaciones son bienes manufacturados, de mercados con relativa elasticidad (poca o mucha, pero elásticos).
Internamente tienen la inflación controladísima (IPC interanual 1,5 % en marzo).
Una de sus decisiones políticas en este berenjenal ha sido, con el pretexto de las políticas Covid 0, estrangular fuertemente a oferta disponible para la exportación.
Eso ha provocado una significativa elevación de los precios internacionales de las cosas disponibles.
En paralelo, ha iniciado una política de depreciación de yuan (por un mismo dólar, ahora consiguen más yuanes).
En conjunto, siendo una economía basada en exportaciones de manufacturas económicas (no solo, pero es una parte fundamental), con estas dos medidas (restricción de oferta y depreciación de la moneda), por una misma "cosa fabricada" ahora consiguen muchísimos más yuanes que antes. Y en un escenario de inflación mínima, eso es un aumento de riqueza interior muy significativa.

Ejemplo numérico:
Antes China podía exportar una cosa que se lograba vender por 100 $. Eso eran 660 yuanes.
Ahora, con las restricciones y la inflación occidental, como mínimo va a vender la misma cosa a 110 $. Y ahora al cambio eso ya son 770 yuanes.









El frenazo de China se convierte en la gran amenaza para la economía mundial, según JP Morgan


Ni la guerra ni el giro hawkish de los bancos centrales ni el encarecimiento de la energía, el gran riesgo a corto plazo para la economía global es China, según advierten los economistas de JP Morgan en una nota enviada esta semana. Los confinamientos severos en grandes núcleos financieros e...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

EL OTRO FRENTE


*JUST IN - Fully vaccinated and boosted Bill Gates infected with COVID, says he is experiencing "mild symptoms."*

@disclosetv 44.1K viewsedited 23:51


*CALLO UNO DE LOS CABECILLAS VACUNEROS . DIRA QUE " GRACIAS A LA VACUNA TIENEN SINTOMAS ASINTOMATICOS" *










* 
JoAnn Esq * @JMSesq15








JoAnn Esq


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





​






Noticia: - ULTRA BOOM : ESTA PASANDO . BILL GATES HA PILLADO EL BICHITO INVENT: BILL GATES POSITIVO POR COVID " MILD SYMPTOMPS" | DISCLOSE TV |


JUST IN - Fully vaccinated and boosted Bill Gates infected with COVID, says he is experiencing "mild symptoms." @disclosetv 44.1K viewsedited 23:51 CALLO UNO DE LOS CABECILLAS VACUNEROS . DIRA QUE " GRACIAS A LA VACUNA TIENEN SINTOMAS ASINTOMATICOS" JoAnn Esq @JMSesq15...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 May 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (11 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 May 2022)

Offtopic, las cosas de la web y los detectives holísticos.
Buscando info acerca de los nuevos dominios NFT, handshake y redes IPFS me encontré con el origen del TLD ".io", que resulta que es teóricamente de las indias occidentales inglesas, aunque nadie lo ve así excepto los anglocabrones. La cosa tiene su miga y se relaciona con el tema ya tratado aquí de la hipocresía australiana con las Salomón. Resulta que hay un pueblo originario de esas islas al que expulsaron forzosamente y no les quieren dejar ni acercarse a pesar de las recomendaciones y dictados de tribunales internacionales, y les deben además una pasta.

Joder, el siglo XX y el victorianismo es que no hay por donde cogerlos éticamente, no es que hubiera ningún santo en los anteriores, pero esto es exagerado, no hacen algo bueno ni por error.









Chagossians - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












.io - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Por cierto, el sevicio recaptcha lleva hoy fallando como una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Mabuse (11 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Escriben que no solo algunos especialistas de la OTAN se encontraban en los sótanos de Azov, sino también superprofesionales de los rangos más altos de casi los mejores ejércitos y servicios especiales del mundo, desde el Tsakhal israelí y el sis francés hasta el bnd alemán y el inglés. mi-6.
> 
> 
> La encuesta entre los liberales no salió según lo planeado….
> "Necesitamos tomar Polonia y tomar todo el Báltico. Necesitamos introducir conceptos: estados fallidos, estados criminales, belicistas..."



Varias cosas se podrían pensar acerca de la primera noticia. Que el general canadiense viogenizado ha cantado como la Castafiore.
Que Occidente está no sólo liderado por estúpidos, sino que la tara se extiende por la cadena de mando, joder que les hicieron dos veces lo mismo en Siria y han vuelto a encerrarse ellos solitos en una trampa, y no en Oriente medio, en el puto porche de entrada de rusia, que es Ucrania, patios traseros sólo tienen los yanquis para esconder sus cadáveres.
Que los oficiales de inteligencia rusos van a pedir vacaciones por adelantado porque cuando se libere azovstal van a tener que hacer turnos de 36 horas para dar abasto con los interrogatorios.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> EL OTRO FRENTE
> 
> 
> *JUST IN - Fully vaccinated and boosted Bill Gates infected with COVID, says he is experiencing "mild symptoms."*
> ...



*Off-topic*

Lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, yo triple-vacunado por ser de riesgo, no me tocaba más remedio ya que estaba con quimioterapia, pues la vacunas solo sirven hasta la cepa delta, la ómicron pasa de ellas sobre todo las de mRNA (Moderna, Pzifer).

Ahora toca inmunidad de grupo, intentar hacer otra vacuna para la cepa ómicron es de locos, más cuando los síntomas son casi similares a un resfriado común.

Me remito a un informe técnico de GenCat donde se podían ver esos datos, quizás se les coló, pero solo aparecieron en dos informes, uno es el 93 el otro el 94.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> Lo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, yo triple-vacunado por ser de riesgo, no me tocaba más remedio ya que estaba con quimioterapia, pues la vacunas solo sirven hasta la cepa delta. la ómicron pasa de ellas sobre todo les las de mRNA (Moderna, Pzifer).
> 
> ...



pero si es todo invent

y lo de omicron es un nombre que le pusieron de coña xD

peropera que lo busco xd


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> Ahora toca inmunidad de grupo, intentar hacer otra vacuna para la cepa ómicron es de locos, más cuando esta es casi similar a un resfriado.
> 
> Me remito a un informe técnico de GenCat donde se podían ver esos datos, quizás se les coló, pero solo aparecieron en dos informes, uno es el 93 el otro el 94.



NO ES OFF TOPIC POR QUE ES TODO UNO COVID UCRANIA GUERRA MUNDIAL Z


_OMICRON TRAP _
_BY ELON _




*KILL COVID NARRATIVE *






*DELTA OMICRON 




*
*EN RESUMEN "OMICRON" ES UNA ANAGRAMA DE UNA OPERACION*
*para KILL o matar la " c 19 narrative" o el cuento del covid *





MUSK DORSEY

​


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Tu no has salido de tu pueblo.
> 
> Yo si, conozco los tres países bálticos, y hay sitios como Narva donde el 100% habla ruso y nadie habla estonio.
> Pero no les dejan votar, no vaya a ser que ganen las elecciones.
> ...



Yo si he estado y, si, la gente habla ruso en esas zonas....ahora, muy diferente es tratar de rediseñar las fronteras por narices o estar toooodo el puto día con la mierda de las fronteras cuando, LA GENTE EN ESTONIA VIVE MIL VECES MEJOR

Lo que ocurre con esos examenes es algo lógico, al igual que aquí, para nacionalizar a una persona se le pide saber hablar español


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro produciendo y comerciando y con las revoluciones de colorines dando (la patente de corso 2.0), no se os ve na el plumero a los follapiratillas



Pero, por qué te molesta que la gente decida cosas? joder, es que ni lo entiendo


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> A ver, no estás hablando en serio verdad? Anda que no hay ejemplos del Río Grande abajo, y en otros sitios...
> 
> Estoy con Pareto: la historia la deciden las élites, y las migajas que le han caído al pueblo, en su gran mayoría, han caído de la mesa de las élites durante alguna de sus peleas.



No, tu no puedes decidir de una manera sencilla sobre los pensamientos de millones de personas, puedes influenciar, pero poco más
Es que, ni siendo una especie de dios puedes ser capaz de hacerlo, la voluntad, decisiones e intenciones dependen de muuuchos aspectos

Las cosas no son tan sencillas de pensar como lo pintais...es la razón por la que nuocurre lo que se dice en ningún foro


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es "la CIA u otra organización...", como si fueran una oficina de tal o un club de amigos de cual
> Estamos hablando del imperio hegemónico mas poderoso de la tierra, míster.Deje de lavar y cardar.
> 
> En Chile, Panamá Dominicana, Brasil, Georgia Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Khazakhistán...o en Pakistán
> ...




No puedes hacerlo, ocurre lo mismo que con la economía, cuando se intenta decidir y controlar, sale mal, lo curioso es que la humanidad no aprende esa lección...pues nada, a pasarlas putas...


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Repetir una tonteria , no hace que deje de serlo.



¿Qué tontería= pensar que el colectivismo es algo "bueno"? Esa?


----------



## McNulty (11 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Situación en el norte de Kharkov:*
> 
> - Fuerzas ucranianas (incluidos los batallones nacionales y las unidades de defensa territorial) continúan expandiendo su área de control al norte de Kharkov
> - Ofensiva en preparación contra Kazachya Lopan y Tsupovka
> ...



Gracias por el resumen.

Lo de Kharkov podría considerarse la primera contraofensiva de los ucranianos seria (?)......aunque no se si el pequeño avance es más debido al cambio de posición rusa, o debido a la derrota de tropas rusas.... De cualquier manera, no entiendo una mierda que quieren hacer los rusos a las afueras de Kharkov... Tendrá alguna explicación táctica que se me escapa.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

*Off-topic nocturno*

Toca decir buenas noches, veremos mañana que pasa, un poco de cultura.




__





Leonard Cohen - Bird on the wire. Letra y traducción


Leonard Cohen - Bird on the wire. Letra de la canción Bird on the wire traducida y en inglés: grandes éxitos traducidos para afinar tu oído y mejorar tu inglés.




www.letraseningles.es




"Como un pájaro sobre el alambre,
como un borracho en algún viejo coro de medianoche,
he intentado, a mi manera, ser libre."


----------



## Besarionis (11 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]


magufone dijo:


> Hay muchos sitios "recuperados" que no han visto un solo soldado ruso... En el contexto en el que estamos estas informaciones son normales, y en la guerra la propaganda es un frente mas... Pero lo que me da vergüenza ajena son los medios "serios" y los "expertos" en cosas militares que lo toman como verdad sin cuestionar nada... Luego cuando ya se ve la fula se callan como putas y a seguir...
> Y es muy esclarecedor, claro



Llevan así desde 2014. Y en Siria igual: cabalgadas follacabras triunfales, una tras otra... y de repente un cacho de mapa más pintado de rojo y a hablar de otros paseos militares rebeldes en otro sitio. 
De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Feriri88 (11 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Narva es rusa, mucho antes de la 2GM, es más rusa que estonia y no solo por movimientos de población, que los rusos ahí ya se dieron para el pelo con los suecos unos siglos antes.
> 
> Más bien es otra consecuencia de frontera mal diseñada tras la caída de la URSS






San Petersburgo es sueco


Fue arrebatado a Suecia por los zares que como toda la elite dirigente de Moscovia era de origen sueco a traves de los vikingo


Todo es sueco


----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (11 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Era el grano de simiente, y alguna que otra reserva que les quedaba.
> Pero claro, como tampoco es que tengan mucho gasoil para laborar campos, plantar se podría plantar, pero la cosecha y transporte ya iba a ser como bastante imposible.
> 
> Por otra parte, parece que este año en Crimea sí que van a poder hacer una buena cosecha de arroz.....




....y de pepinos también cosecha exceocional


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es este cerdo? Otro chupa niñas segùn se ve.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054296




*Ese merito es..*. viendo la imagen y lo que mencionas... me acuerdo que en el bajo mundo... se dice que al _"kks"_ le gustan los niños...

pd1: al presidente de méxico _"AMLO"_ le gusta que le digan _"kks"_....
pd2: kk=excremento fecal


----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> No se trata de izquierdas o derechas,
> Se trata de escoger entre el bien y el mal...




Nop... *se trata de que los gUSAnos* *quieren someter a Rusia* y para eso se valen de "TODO": les vale madre la verdad... les vale madre los derechos humanos... les vale madre las leyes... les vale madre las personas... etc etc...

Todo les vale madres con tal de conseguir sus propósitos... De eso se trata...


----------



## Hal8995 (11 May 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Espera sentado. Yo a quien juzgaría por alta traición, aplicando pena capital, sería al 99% de la población de la UE, que permite todas estas barbaridades durante décadas y no deja de mirar para otro lado.



Es decir , no sé la población de la UE, pongamos que sean 350 millones, solo dejarias vivos 3,5 millones. Extrapolando sería como si ejecutaras a todo humano mayor de 9 meses de edad. Cada superviviente debería matar a 99 .

Luego no te llenes la boca de los nazis o los Stalin que si bla bla bla.


----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De un tipo que parece manejar la movida, al respecto.
> 
> Su esquema es el siguiente
> 
> ...




*El ejército ruso sigue el mismo esquema que en siria..*. el retroceder de varios frentes está contemplado... Al fin de cuentas son los rusos los que marcan los tiempos...


----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

*mmm no se porque, pero me acorde de siria...* y como el ejército sirio poco a poco hizo mierda al isis, al daesh, al Hayat tahrir al sham etc etc


----------



## Mabuse (11 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Serás cínico hijo de puta. Los ukronazis ya tenían preparado la matanza, eran bandas armadas con palos y hachas y cuchillos y ¿de dónde sacaron los cócteles molotov? Los tenían ya preparados de antes. Hay fotos de chicas de las juventudes nazis preparándolos con toda tranquilidad en la vía pública. Y la policía no hizo nada para parar la matanza, de hecho se ve como un policía dispara a uno que salta de la casa en llamas. Y como comentó uno hace pocos días, hasta lincharon a los que intentaban parar la matanza y salvar a los heridos.
> 
> Eso no fue un "follón entre civiles" eso fue un progromo organizado, y luego me dirás que la mujer embarazada violada y estrangulada con un cable de teléfono era una "provocadora".
> 
> ...



Entiendo que afirma usted que lo de los sindicatos de Odesa fue una provocación rusa y un accidente. Muchos del floro vimos el stream en directo, y lo que dice no coincide ni remotamente con los hechos presenciados.


----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ok, dices que hay un bastión perfectamente identificado entonces. ¿Y esto con la guerra, intentar tomar Kiev y demás que tiene que ver entonces?




_Ja ja_ *que triste tu papel...* nadie te responde... pareces mierda... todos se apartan de ti... _ja j_a aqui te dejo...


----------



## raptors (11 May 2022)

>


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

Las tácticas y estrategias que se están inventando en Burbuja a cuenta de la guerra en Ucrania entre la OTAN y Rusia están ya teniendo un efecto disuasorio de cara a las invasiones marroquí y alien.

Si los generales de Burbuja llegan a estar al mando en Faluya, se toma la ciudad en una semana con unos 500 soldados. O menos. Y sin bombardear, ojo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

Una pregunta para los comandos de Burbuja: los 90 M777 que han recibido los ucranianos, como los van a proteger? Con camuflaje de zarzas? Porque una cosa es liarla con artillería autopropulsada y otra cosa es tener los M777 montados.

Esto de abajo es un M777 en acción en Afganistán; tanto en Iraq como en Afganistán han probado ser bastante efectivos contra enemigos sin capacidad de respuesta (sin artillería pesada y sin ataque aéreo posible); como los van a usar en Ucrania? Como cebo para atraer helicópteros y entonces usar defensa tierra-aire?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania entra la OTAN y Rusia: día 76

Toma de Faluya: un total de 3 meses


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

. Uno de los principales importadores de gas ruso de Alemania acepta el esquema de pago que exige Moscú


VNG, uno de los principales importadores del gas ruso de Alemania, ha aceptado el esquema de pago exigido por Moscú, según el cual la compañía pagará a Gazprombank en depósitos en euros que luego el banco *convertirá en rublos*, informa Reuters.

"Abonaremos el importe de la factura, que seguirá estando denominada en euros, en las cuentas de Gazprombank de acuerdo con el procedimiento previsto, para garantizar de nuestra parte el pago puntual a nuestro proveedor", señaló la compañía en un comunicado, al tiempo que agregó que no tuvo ningún inconveniente a la hora de abrir la cuenta en el banco ruso 

No obstante, el importador alemán no aclaró si había abierto dos cuentas bancarias, una para pagos en euros y otra para la conversión en rublos, tal y como exige Moscú, algo que Bruselas tacha de *violación de las sanciones* adoptadas por la Unión Europea a Rusia por su operativo en Ucrania.

Anteriormente, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, aseveró que Moscú utiliza el gas como *"instrumento de chantaje"* al exigir los pagos en rublos. Asimismo, avisó de que acceder a las demandas rusas tendrá "un alto riesgo para las compañías".

Por su parte, VNG aseguró que está tomando todas las medidas necesarias en conformidad con la ley de sanciones existente para garantizar el suministro y, por lo tanto, la estabilidad económica en Alemania.

*"Cuestión de elección política"*
No obstante, Konstantín Símonov, director ejecutivo de la Fundación de la Seguridad Energética Nacional de Rusia, señaló que la división de Europa sobre esta cuestión se debe a razones políticas. El experto señala que el esquema presentado por Rusia es "muy cómodo para los compradores" que, técnicamente, *pagan en euros por el gas*, mientras que Gazprombank se encarga de la conversión a rublos.

"Técnicamente, si la empresa desea decir que paga en euros, puede declararlo en Europa. Así que se trata únicamente de *una cuestión de elección política*, y por eso ahora está claro quién toma una decisión económica y quién una decisión política", explicó.


----------



## wireless1980 (11 May 2022)

Bueno la mitad son suposiciones tuyas. Hemos pasado de existen grupos con simbologia Nazi a un relato propaganda.
Por tu parte puedes llamarla como quieras, cada uno decide las tonterías que hace.


----------



## wireless1980 (11 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Ja ja_ *que triste tu papel...* nadie te responde... pareces mierda... todos se apartan de ti... _ja j_a aqui te dejo...



Hay algunos foreros que siguen el mismo patrón que tu, no aportar nada, una falta de educación evidente, escribir como si esto fuera myspace... Solo siento pensa, nada más.


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Uy, resulta que los usanos tienen un base militar en Irak y hacen lo que les sale de los cojones, que para eso montaron 2 guerras con cientos de miles de civiles muertos

. Fuerzas estadounidenses disparan por error contra 11 edificios residenciales en Irak

Fuerzas estadounidenses dispararon por error contra varios edificios residenciales durante unos ejercicios militares en la base aérea de Harir, en Irak, según lo reveló este martes el jefe de Basrma, en el distrito de Shaqlawa de la gobernación de Erbil, Jangaur Ajyi, al portal Baghdad Today.

Se detalla que los disparos, efectuados este lunes durante un entrenamiento para derribar drones, alcanzaron a 11 viviendas y a un vehículo civil y no causaron víctimas entre la población.

Por su parte, el político kurdo Latif Mahmoud denunció el silencio de las autoridades ante los disparos y señaló que, aunque se hayan efectuado por error, "no deben pasar desapercibidos para evitar que los hechos se repitan".

"Lo que las fuerzas esFuerzas estadounidenses dispararon por error contra varios edificios residenciales durante unos ejercicios militares en la base aérea de Harir, en Irak, según lo reveló este martes el jefe de Basrma, en el distrito de Shaqlawa de la gobernación de Erbil, Jangaur Ajyi, al portal Baghdad Today.


----------



## Von Rudel (11 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Una pregunta para los comandos de Burbuja: los 90 M777 que han recibido los ucranianos, como los van a proteger? Con camuflaje de zarzas? Porque una cosa es liarla con artillería autopropulsada y otra cosa es tener los M777 montados.
> 
> Esto de abajo es un M777 en acción en Afganistán; tanto en Iraq como en Afganistán han probado ser bastante efectivos contra enemigos sin capacidad de respuesta (sin artillería pesada y sin ataque aéreo posible); como los van a usar en Ucrania? Como cebo para atraer helicópteros y entonces usar defensa tierra-aire?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054437




El problema no es protegerlos, sino darles munición suficiente para que no se le agoten en una semana. Que es lo que le esta o le va a faltar a Ucrania. Ya que ellos no producen esa munición.

O le suministran de verdad a Ucrania o no va poder continuarla guerra por una cuestión de numeros economicos y de munición.


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

*"Tras una cuidadosa evaluación, el Kremlin está reordenando el tablero geopolítico*
_* para acabar con la hegemonía unipolar de la "nación indispensable".

La Operación Z es la primera salva de una lucha titánica: tres décadas después 
de la caída de la URSS, y 77 años después del final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
No es de extrañar que el Imperio de la Mentira se haya vuelto completamente loco,
obsesionado en expulsar por completo a Rusia del sistema centrado en Occidente.

EE.UU. y sus cachorros de la OTAN no pueden llegar a comprender su perplejidad 
cuando se enfrentan a una pérdida asombrosa: no más derecho que permita el uso
exclusivo de la fuerza geopolítica para perpetuar "nuestros valores".*_
* Se acabó el dominio de todo el espectro."*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

@Von Rudel

Estamos de acuerdo.

Los 90 llegan con 120000 proyectiles, 1300 proyectiles por mortero. El M777 se usa para mantener cortinas de fuego, a 5 proyectiles el minuto. 1300 proyectiles por mortero es el chocolate del loro si se quieren usar "de verdad".

El tema es un sinsentido. Primero, moverlos al frente (eso de que ya han llegado a Ucrania puede querer decir que están en Lvov o algún otro paraíso banderista, sin mas). Luego, el usarlos en el frente (los cacharros tiene un alcance de algo mas de 20 km; no es que los artilleros vayan a estar en Lvov con un ojo en la Play y el otro en el mortero), con su consecuente alimentación.

Que los rusos anden relativamente tranquilos con el abastecimiento masivo de armas y munición que se esta haciendo creo que tiene una parte de postureo eslavo, pero esta también claro que han detectado problemas profundos de puesta en combate efectivo de lo que esta llegando a los ucranianos.

De todas formas, estos envíos tienen a la gente de Washington contenta y con moral, lo cual quiere decir que van a mandar mas. Lo mismo los europeos. O los rusos hacen algo radical o el suministro de cacharrería no va a parar, porque hay muchos intereses económicos en juego.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero, por qué te molesta que la gente decida cosas? joder, es que ni lo entiendo



Me parece cojonudo que decidan, pero todos, no sólo los que tú con tanto afán defiendes, sino es trilerismo piratón,,,,como siempre


----------



## Artedi (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si os pensáis que los rusos van a olvidarse de la rusofobia desatada en Europa y Usa, contra sus ciudadanos, es que conocéis muy poco a los rusos.



Cierto; tan sólo tengo una tenue esperanza de que comprendan que la gente en Europa se halla bajo una brutal propaganda por parte de las elites.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

@mazuste 

Partiendo de la base de que conceptualmente lo que expone es correcto, Pepe Escobar esta empezando a sonar al pajillero fantasioso que no deja de apalizarte con sus historias en el colegio. Mucho blablablabla que no influye en nada prácticamente en ninguna parte, porque se dirige a los convencidos, simplemente para mayor gloria de sus textos "ocurrentes".

Ya digo, conceptualmente ha abierto ventanas, pero se empieza a hacer bastante pesado con su retorica de los años 70 del siglo 20.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

Te felicito honras tu nick


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hay feminazis. Hay gente que quiere hacer lo que le apetece, exactamente igual que tu. Hariais bien en ver el matrimonio como un cotrato comercial, que es lo que es en realidad cuando la quitas la literatura, la mitología y la religión, y no como una norma de conducta.



No...no hay...ninguna, yo no he visto ninguna...ni siquiera cuando vandalizaron la catedral de Santiago...

Son libertarias...luchadoras por la libertad...

Igual que en Ucrania...que no hay nazis...son libertarios...luchadores por la libertad...POR LA SUYA, LO IMPORTANTE ES LA LIBERTAD PARA JODER AL PROJIMO...no ves que elles son les victimes...


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Un desfile militar que no sea agresivo y exhibicionista....pues con tanques rosas y flores.



Esta gente...multipensante y enajenada, que no ve feminazis, que odia por decreto a las fuerzas defensivas de su pais y tal..pidieron la desmilitarizacion de la Academia Militar de Zaragoza...

Son asi...zotes, romos, llenos de prejuicios...vamos QUE NO DIFERENCIAN UNA SILLA DE UNA POLLA!!!
Y asi van todo el dia...jodiospolculo.

Eso si...luego les dices que los españoles de hoy no odian por decreto al pueblo ruso...ehhhh voilahhh...el enajenado y doblepensante eres tu!!!

Ellos son...pacifistas...espiritus libres de las landas...a ratos.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cuñaos por decir la realidad ?, Quién sale perdiendo en los divorcios por regla general ?, Pues eso.



La demanda por maltrato psicologico es ya consustancial a la condicion de femimarxistas...que es en realidad lo que son.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me teneis que hacer un corquis de como se puede ser fatxa y proruso a muerte a la vez y no estar loca? estoy perdidisime.



Sencillamente porque ser proruso no es ser promarxista.

Siguiente pregunta?


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

ucrania es la tipica niña mal criada

ahora ucrania corta el gas hacia europa .....









Ukraine says it will stop transporting some Russian gas.


The operator of Ukraine’s natural gas grid said Russian troops were endangering the pipeline system’s “stability and safety.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se de que te quejas ..... Te libraste de ella y encima le sacaste una paguita .... que más quieres?



Presuncion de inocencia...no ser tratado como un ciudadano B y terminar viviendo como un paria??? Que una bruja con escoba te destruya la vida y te aparte de tus hijos???


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

En que guerra?

En la que empezo en 2014, que yo vivi estando en Afganistan y viendo como el gobierno golpista abandonaba al contingente ucraniano, porque eran hombres de las unidades desplegadas en el este del pais, de origen ruso???
O en la que decis, empezo en febrero de este año???
En que guerra dices...little grasshoper...


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> De hecho, uniendo puntos, resulta que:
> Argelia, nuestro histórico mayor suministrador, nos ha restringido el suministro.
> Argelia, suministrador tradicional a Marruecos, les ha cerrado el grifo totalmente.
> Argelia nos ha dicho que ojito con reexportar gas argelino a Marruecos vía España.
> ...



No ves las cosas tan chulas que son capaces de hacer???

Anda...no te digo que me lo superes...igualamelo!!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

A ignorados directo. Cansado de tanto puto subnormal.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Uy, resulta que los usanos tienen un base militar en Irak y hacen lo que les sale de los cojones, que para eso montaron 2 guerras con cientos de miles de civiles muertos
> 
> . Fuerzas estadounidenses disparan por error contra 11 edificios residenciales en Irak
> 
> ...



Y no se olvide usted de las bodas.... Terribles objetivos militares....


----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @Von Rudel
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> ...




todo esto es falacia

europa ya nadie manda armas....

usa hara algun comunicado pero poco a poco la gente se olvidara de ucrania, y putin lo sabe ... en occidente habeis visto peliculas de hora y media .. pero las batallas o guerras duran meses ....

encima va la cabrona nazi de kiev y corta el gas para agitar el avispero, eso significa.que no tiene ya fuerzas


----------



## Cga (11 May 2022)

Las armas que están enviando de USA no son regaladas, hay que pagarlas. Y cómo va a pagar un país devastado a la par que corrupto? Ya tienen la fórmula: con el dinero robado a Rusia, de reservas y activos confiscados.
Así que lo que han hecho es "estresar a Rusia" hasta meterla en la trampa, para desgastarla. Dicen que el plan último es dividir Rusia en más pequeños estados manejables y poder controlar sus recursos.
Siempre hacen lo mismo, preparan un conflicto bélico, venden armas, muchas veces obsoletas o caducadas, y roban los recursos.
La geopolitica de EEUU consiste en apalear a un perro hasta que muerda y entonces pegarle un tiro porque tiene la rabia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Las armas que están enviando de USA no son regaladas, hay que pagarlas. Y cómo va a pagar un país devastado a la par que corrupto? Ya tienen la fórmula: con el dinero robado a Rusia, de reservas y activos confiscados.
> Así que lo que han hecho es "estresar a Rusia" hasta meterla en la trampa, para desgastarla. Dicen que el plan último es dividir Rusia en más pequeños estados manejables y poder controlar sus recursos.
> Siempre hacen lo mismo, preparan un conflicto bélico, venden armas, muchas veces obsoletas o caducadas, y roban los recursos.
> La geopolitica de EEUU consiste en apalear a un perro hasta que muerda y entonces pegarle un tiro porque tiene la rabia.



Como en Siria les ha salido igual de mal…solo hay que ver las facturas y el precio del gas/gasolina…


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

@alnitak

Esta claro que el factor "aburrimiento/olvido" esta empezando a notarse. En paises como Alemania se van a calmar mucho las aguas en cuanto llegue el buen tiempo de verdad.

En lo que respecta al corte ucraniano del gas ruso, ponnos unos enlaces, porque al menos yo ahi me he perdido.

PS: cuanto duran las películas que ves tu en Oriente?  No jodamos, todos vemos las mismas películas; otra cosa es que nos demos cuenta de que no son realidad.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> Bueno, esta es la fiesta esa de la victoria que Putin nos prometió, así sin que nadie se entere.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis que incluso en medio de la guerra el gas ruso seguía fluyendo por Ucrania? PUES LOS RUSOS SE HAN CANSADO ( que ya era hora).



Ya estan tardando en cerrar la llave ...si.

La UE no merece mas que su desprecio.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hay feminazis. Hay gente que quiere hacer lo que le apetece, exactamente igual que tu. Hariais bien en ver el matrimonio como un cotrato comercial, que es lo que es en realidad cuando la quitas la literatura, la mitología y la religión, y no como una norma de conducta.



Para eso no te cases, vas alquilando zorras hasta que se te caiga la picha a trozos.

Algunos sois verdaderos pedazos de carne con patas.


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No ves las cosas tan chulas que son capaces de hacer???
> 
> Anda...no te digo que me lo superes...igualamelo!!!



Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente parece que el tema con Marruecos y Argelia va de esto ...

Marruecos anuncia el hallazgo de una importante reserva de gas frente a las costas de Larache

Si es cierto Marruecos pronto será suministrador de Europa a través del gasoducto que construyeron los argelinos.... En ese caso pronto deberíamos tener buen gas a buen precio. A lo mejor al jugada no es tan mala pero lo cierto es que a día de hoy no hay nada tangibilizado que nos beneficie y si muchos favores gratis (de momento) a Marruecos así que estará por ver como se pagan porque hasta la fecha solamente nos ha perjudicado.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @alnitak
> 
> Esta claro que el factor "aburrimiento/olvido" esta empezando a notarse. En paises como Alemania se van a calmar mucho las aguas en cuanto llegue el buen tiempo de verdad.
> 
> ...











Ucrania detiene tránsito de parte del gas que transporta de Rusia a Europa | DW | 10.05.2022


La operadora de la red de transmisión de gas de Ucrania anunció que se ha visto obligada a interrumpir de forma temporal el tránsito de un tercio del gas que transporta de Rusia a Europa por "causas de fuerza mayor".




www.dw.com


----------



## Triyuga (11 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Nop... *se trata de que los gUSAnos* quieren someter a Rusia y para eso se valen de "TODO"... les vale madre: la verdad, los derechos humanos, las leyes, las personas, etc etc... todo les vale madres con tal de conseguir sus propósitos... De eso se trata...



*O sea, los gUSAnos son el Mal...*


----------



## Triyuga (11 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No existe el bien o el mal, menos aún izquierda o derecha.



¿ Todo es relativo...???


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De boquilla, luego habia hasta SS hindues, SS Bosnio musulmanas, SS rusas blancas, no hacian ascos.



Tartaros de Crimea...


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

La guerra militar debe frenarse.

Hay que incidir en el desgaste económico y que pidan el fin de la guerra los países europeos


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucronazis y Ferreras comiendo mierda:



Todavia no se ha presentado en Ucrania...ni ha enviado flores ni pianos...


----------



## chapuzator (11 May 2022)

La


NS 4 dijo:


> Presuncion de inocencia...no ser tratado como un ciudadano B y terminar viviendo como un paria??? Que una bruja con escoba te destruya la vida y te aparte de tus hijos???



Fuiste tu el que te casaste con ella no yo anormal.


----------



## workforfood (11 May 2022)

Si entran armas es porque quiere Rusia que entren. Vamos eso está controlado cada carretera cada cada camión cada tren con un satélite encima, si nosotros civiles tenemos apps que nos dicen donde está un barco un avión on line que tendrán los militares. Si lo dejan entrar es

A La mayoría lo van a destruir
B No les importa, demasiado


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

Hay una cosa en la que tiene razón, y es en lo de que la OTAN está saliendo muy reforzada con la guerra.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> No existe el bien o el mal, menos aún izquierda o derecha.



*Mongolo471
Cuñado nija*
Desde 24 Feb 2022
Mensajes 717


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las señoras deberian quedarse hablando de sus cosas y dejar a los caballeros hablar de política en paz, mujeres al volante....



...y ese tufillo a machismo mañanil???
Antes eras el adalid de las Femimarx.

Ya no te acuerdas...cuando te bautice como viejo perro rojo SIN POLLA...


----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La guerra militar debe frenarse.
> 
> Hay que incidir en el desgaste económico y que pidan el fin de la guerra los países europeos




hay quendejar de mandar armas

hay que levantar las sanciones a rusia

y que negocie los lideres europeos, no la bruja , con putin ... a 5 nbandas


----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @alnitak
> 
> Esta claro que el factor "aburrimiento/olvido" esta empezando a notarse. En paises como Alemania se van a calmar mucho las aguas en cuanto llegue el buen tiempo de verdad.
> 
> ...











Ukraine says it will stop transporting some Russian gas.


The operator of Ukraine’s natural gas grid said Russian troops were endangering the pipeline system’s “stability and safety.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

esto es ridiculo
estamos omprando armas a uss para amenazas ficiticias


como con las vacunas

nos estan exprimiendo antes de el final...
pasad vuestro dinero a otra moneda .. el euro esta muerto


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que tiene razón, y es en lo de que la OTAN está saliendo muy reforzada con la guerra.



No tengo tan claro que la OTAN esté saliendo reforzada, yo creo que China sale mucho más reforzada: posee las materias primas que la OTAN (que en realidad es USA) desearía poseer (igual que las de Rusia) y ahora ya no tiene incertidumbre de a qué atenerse, ahora ya sabe claramente que debe desconfiar de la OTAN y por lo tanto crear y sobre todo liderar una alianza (bloque) entre los países que no pertenecen a la OTAN. Será un NeoPacto de Varsovia asiático, pacto que no hubiera existido si la OTAN no hubiera generado esta situación.


----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

flipante...


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

A ver si los aliens nos devuelven nukes por subnormales

. La NASA propone enviar imágenes de humanos desnudos al espacio para atraer la atención de inteligencia extraterrestre


----------



## alnitak (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A ver si los aliens nos devuelven nukes por subnormales
> 
> . La NASA propone enviar imágenes de humanos desnudos al espacio para atraer la atención de inteligencia extraterrestre




desde luego despues de leer esto si hay inteligencia tiene que ser extraterrestre...


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Hay que decir, sin temor a equivoco, que China y Rusia se van complementando bien,
económica y militarmente. Siempre lo han hecho. Sólo que han tardado en darse cuenta.

La histeria por colapsar a Rusia rápidamente, a base de sanciones que no tienen sentido,
para presionar a China, no deja de ser una desesperación que fracasa estrepitosamente.
Esto no deja de ser mas que una guerra asimétrica bien coordinada en la práctica.

La otra verdadera guerra, la que no está en los focos, es la que decidirá el resultado final.
Ese otro frente de guerra es el que se desarrolla en Shanghai. China, en plan judoka, con
la excusa de Covid ahoga los suministros a Occidente. Siempre fue el camino adecuado:
sólo tiene que parar las exportaciones a EEUU unas cuantas semanitas y la economía
de EEUU se derrumbará.
Los repuestos mandan


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

En el frente de la RPL


Artículo Original: Anna Dolgaeva Vamos a las posiciones. El viejo coche UAZ bota tanto sobre los baches que salto del asiento. Al volante está Piter, el cojo comandante del 16º batallón de defensa …




slavyangrad.es











En el frente de la RPL


11/05/2022

Artículo Original: Anna Dolgaeva


Vamos a las posiciones. El viejo coche UAZ bota tanto sobre los baches que salto del asiento. Al volante está Piter, el _cojo comandante _del 16º batallón de defensa territorial de la defensa de la RPL. “¿Cómo entramos en Krimskoe? A pie. Trabajaba la artillería, dirigí a todos a pie, posiblemente 12 kilómetros. Sin equipamiento. Iban en los vehículos quienes trabajaban en ellos. Íbamos andando, campo a través. No murió nadie. Después de Krimskoe, fuimos a Prichepilovka. Al principio empezaron a dispararnos y di la orden de retroceder a Krimskoe. Nos reagrupamos y avanzamos de nuevo, esta vez con éxito. ¿Ves la barricada? Aquí nuestras mujeres prepararon la cocina de campaña para los soldados”.

Todo está floreciendo: lilas, manzanos, cerezos. Todo se pone verde. Finalmente golpea la carretera un vehículo que pasa. Agricultores imprudentes caminan tranquilamente a lo largo del camino mirando con reticencias al coche. Vacas y cabras se mueven por los campos en los que hace poco se han producido batallas. Ya se está sembrando algo en las huertas. Pasamos Krimskoe y paramos cerca de Prichepilovka, un pequeño pueblo en una posición muy verde y que hace poco era ucraniano. Ahora es nuestro. Había una posición ucraniana al otro lado de la trinchera, pero la 16ª Brigada ya le ha puesto ojos: ha colocado las cajas y ha construido un trípode con binoculares. Piter ocupa el puesto de observación.

Desde Prichepilovka, Svetlichny está a un palmo. Lo siguiente es Nizhnee. Aún más allá está Novotoshikovka y Lisichansk se puede ver en la distancia en la colina. En 2014, las milicias se retiraron dolorosamente de aquí y la ofensiva no está siendo menos dolorosa. Tras la rápida ocupación de Krimskoe y Prichepilovka, Svetlichnoe frenó el avance de las tropas de las Federación Rusa y la RPL. Hay una zona industrial aquí y eso siempre da al enemigo la oportunidad de atrincherarse en el terreno y esperar un bombardeo aéreo. Pero hoy el enemigo está en silencio. Y Piter envía al ataque al equipo de asalto. Se dirigen hacia el verde, hacia el sol, hacia lo desconocido y Peter se sienta “frente a sus ojos”, gime y fuma. “Todo va a salir bien”, murmura. En Trejizhbenka, los míos entraron sin bajas, como en Krimskoe. ¿Por qué? Porque lo había calculado todo”.

El grupo está en algún lugar del campo. Pienso en _Vega_, el comandante de la compañía de francotiradores del vecino 14º Batallón, con el que hablé a finales de enero -me llegó al corazón- y que murió el 1 de marzo en el asalto al puesto de control número 29 herido por proyectiles Grad. Pienso en _Kuba_, el desesperado sargento del 16º Batallón, a quien conocí al mismo tiempo y ahora está en una cama de hospital cubierto de metralla. Pienso en _Vatsek_, a quien le leí poemas en la nieve de una posición en el frente y que ahora también está en un hospital. Pienso en el pelirrojo _Winchester_, a quien una vez pregunté cómo se hizo la cicatriz en la cara y que sonriendo respondió que fue quitándose un lunar (más adelante me enteré de que fue una herida de metralla). _Winchester _ha sido trasladado a otro batallón y aún no le he visto.

El tiempo pasa.

“¿Sin noticias de nuestra gente?”, pregunto.

“¿Por eso haces preguntas estúpidas?”. Piter está enfadado.

Suele estar enfadado. Enfadado y gruñendo. Pero le adoran porque es el comandante que más cuida de sus soldados. Sabe cómo luchar, es más, lo hace con valentía, y no manda a los soldados bajo el fuego en vano. Voy al cobertizo. Hay dos soldados fumando allí, uno de unos 35 años y otro muy joven. Su nombre es Sasha. Le llaman _Maloy._ Cumplió 19 años en abril. En diciembre fue a servir en la RPL y en febrero, al frente. “Fuimos los primeros en ser enviados a aguantar la defensa, pero entonces, otro comandante, uno bueno, calculó todo y entonces hasta avanzamos un poco. Fuimos al ataque y detrás había dos cañones trabajando tan claramente, qué bonito”. Así habla del asalto a Novotoshkovka en el que participó.

“En las trincheras encontramos cinco Muj, lanzagranadas. Simplemente salieron corriendo, lo dejaron todo, incluso los cuerpos de los suyos. Los enterramos después. Y lo que es más importante, no había palas, aunque habían cavado las trincheras”

“¿Entonces cómo los enterrasteis?”

Se ríe. Suele hablar siempre con entusiasmo, con una sonrisa.

“La historia callará sobre este tema. Los pusimos en la trinchera y con las manos los cubrimos con la tierra de las paredes”.

Este niño enterró los cuerpos de los enemigos con las manos. No había palas.

Vienen otros dos más: _Kolya_, un joven siberiano, y otro llamado Valentín, alto y flaco como una espiga. Lleva un corsé, tiene una lesión en la espalda. Aun así, sigue luchando.

“Habla con él”, recomienda Piter. “Es soldado de asalto”.

“¿Qué significa eso?”, pregunto. “¿Estuviste en el asalto de Svetlichny?”

“Estuve”, dice Valentín. Es tranquilo, responde siempre pensando las cosas con cuidado.

“¿Con qué armas fuiste? ¿A qué distancia del enemigo estabais?”

“Bueno, había diferentes cosas. Qué no llevé. Ametralladora, lanzagranadas… Fue cuerpo a cuerpo. El contacto de fuego se dio a hasta cinco metros. Entonces es cuando lanzas una granada a la trinchera. En total, asaltamos Svetlichnoe ocho veces”.

“¿Ocho?”

“Sí. Fue ahí donde _Kuba_ y _Vatsek _recibieron heridas. ¿Qué táctica teníamos? Que todo el mundo entre, que nadie salga. Entra el primer grupo y empiezan a disparar con mortero. Les da igual si hay de los suyos en la línea de fuego. El segundo grupo no puede entrar por el bombardeo. Así es como me enteré de que puedo hacer volar una valla de dos metros con una ametralladora”.

Hago la pregunta habitual. “¿Qué ayuda a superar el miedo?”

“Chicos”, interrumpe el siberiano. “A veces, por supuesto, se tiene mucho miedo, pero entonces piensas: todos los chicos van al asalto, ¿y tú qué?”

Valentín se lo piensa. “Ira”, dice finalmente con pena. “Cuando recuerdas que has sacado a un niño de los escombros y pregunta: ¿Dónde está mi pierna? Este pueblo fue bombardeado recientemente. Fui a la tienda de allí. Corrí, lo saqué. Un niño de cinco años. La pierna le colgaba de un trozo de piel. No sé dónde estaban los padres. Ira, sí”.

Mientras tanto Sahska ha terminado de cocinar. Sirve a todo el mundo, también a mí, un plato de rica sopa con patatas y carne. Se lo agradezco y elogio lo bueno que está. Sasha se sonroja. “Pensaba que iba a ser estofado”. Han cogido color con el sol del amanecer y es así como estamos sentados cuando Piter se nos acerca. “Nos vamos. Vamos a Svetlichnoe. Nuestros chicos han vuelto e informan de que han tenido éxito. Vamos a hacer un barrido”. Miro a Piter con cara de súplica. “Y tú no vienes”, salta. “Van a empezar a llenar de Grads Novotoshkovka, que no sea contigo. Voy a acabar en un consejo de guerra. Te quedas”.

Y se marcharon. Estos chicos tan graciosos con los que había hablado durante horas. Fueron a hacer un barrido de Svetlichny, fueron a la vecina localidad de Nizhnee [capturada el domingo-_Ed_] y la tomaron en unos días. Y realmente les atacaron con Grads, pero nuestra gente detectó la preparación cuando el oponente se preparaba para atacar y consiguieron esconderse. El noveno asalto de Svetlichny tuvo éxito.


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Presuncion de inocencia...no ser tratado como un ciudadano B y terminar viviendo como un paria??? Que una bruja con escoba te destruya la vida y te aparte de tus hijos???



Ya te he dicho que me he divorciado dos veces y no me han acusado de nada, ni me han destruido nada, ni me han separado de nadie. A lo mejor lo que pasa es que no hay que sacudirles para que no te acusen de sacudirles.


----------



## Snowball (11 May 2022)

Guerra larga...

On Tuesday Director of National Intelligence Avril Haines in testimony before lawmakers in the Senate said that *a Russian military victory over the Donbas might not actually end the war*.

"We assess President Putin is *preparing for prolonged conflict* in Ukraine during which he still intends to achieve goals beyond the Donbas," she said. "Both Russia and Ukraine believe they can continue to make progress militarily," Haines said, adding, *"we do not see a viable negotiating path forward, at least in the short term." *Additionally she testified the US intel community's assessment that...


U.S. DOES NOT SEE RUSSIA USING TACTICAL NUCLEAR WEAPONS AT THIS TIME -INTELLIGENCE CHIEFS
RUSSIA MAY STEP UP EFFORTS TO BLOCK WESTERN WEAPONS: HAINES
PUTIN WOULD USE NUCLEAR ARMS ONLY IN EXISTENTIAL THREAT: HAINES
RUSSIA'S PUTIN LIKELY COUNTING ON U.S., EU RESOLVE IN UKRAINE TO WEAKEN -HAINES


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 May 2022)

* Descafeinado día de la Victoria en Moscú.
* Vladimir Putin no cuenta nada importante en su discurso.
* Agredido el Embajador ruso en Polonia.
* El Ejercito ruso avanza en Luganks y retrocede en Jarkov.
* Encontrados 44 cadáveres en los escombros de Izium.
* Reiterados ataques a la cuidad de Odessa.
* Rusia mata a 120 soldados ucranianos en Popaina.
* Según la ONU al menos 3.381 civiles han fallecido.
* Siguen volviendo muchos habitantes a Kiev.
* Finlandia y Suecia presentarán su solicitud de entrada a la OTAN.
* La guerra puede ser larga, dura e impredecible.
* Alemania va a plantear el servicio militar obligatorio.


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente parece que el tema con Marruecos y Argelia va de esto ...
> 
> Marruecos anuncia el hallazgo de una importante reserva de gas frente a las costas de Larache
> 
> Si es cierto Marruecos pronto será suministrador de Europa a través del gasoducto que construyeron los argelinos.... En ese caso pronto deberíamos tener buen gas a buen precio. A lo mejor al jugada no es tan mala pero lo cierto es que a día de hoy no hay nada tangibilizado que nos beneficie y si muchos favores gratis (de momento) a Marruecos así que estará por ver como se pagan porque hasta la fecha solamente nos ha perjudicado.



Yo de Marruecos no me fiaría, enemistarnos con Argelia es estúpido y no hay que ser muy listo para verlo.
Se dejan mamonear en este gobierno.
Llevarnos bien con todos es lo inteligente. Con Marruecos tb y con Rusia y con quién sea...son las relaciones internacionales. Que nos gusten o no, eso ya es secundario. 
Porque mejor tener a Marruecos y a Argelia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2022)

Pues eso, despejando las zonas de resistencia en la zona industrial…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Guerra larga...
> 
> On Tuesday Director of National Intelligence Avril Haines in testimony before lawmakers in the Senate said that *a Russian military victory over the Donbas might not actually end the war*.
> 
> ...



Muy verosímil.

Una guerra enquistada con bajo coste en bajas militares pero a la vez golpeando donde más duele, en la economía en recesión en la UE, a la espera del winter, hará que los europeos imploren la paz con las condiciones que quiera Rusia


----------



## Bartleby (11 May 2022)

Cosas que no veréis hoy en los medios. 

En Israel se cargan al corresponsal de AL Jazeera que se encontraba allí informando, en el ejercicio de su profesión


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

*En Kaliningrado, un partidario del "Sector Derecha" que estaba planeando un ataque terrorista en el Día de la Victoria fue detenido**


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Yo de Marruecos no me fiaría, enemistarnos con Argelia es estúpido y no hay que ser muy listo para verlo.
> Se dejan mamonear en este gobierno.
> Llevarnos bien con todos es lo inteligente. Con Marruecos tb y con Rusia y con quién sea...son las relaciones internacionales. Que nos gusten o no, eso ya es secundario.
> Porque mejor tener a Marruecos y a Argelia.



Lo de la bajada de pantalones a vaselina puesta con Marruecos ha sido solo para que no se filtre el móvil de falconetti, no para ganar nada. Y el precio pagar es tener a Argelia y los del Sáhara de enemigos, además de Marruecos, que SIEMPRE será enemigo, pase lo que pase.

España va de culo, cuesta abajo y sin frenos. Como siempre, por otra parte.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2022)

los chinorris de aliexpress no dejan pasar ninguna oportunidad


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

Se están realizando contactos entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, dijo Maria Zakharova.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

❗El nuevo presidente de Osetia del Sur, Gagloev: tan pronto como llegue el momento, estamos listos para celebrar un referéndum para unirnos a Rusia


----------



## lostsoul242 (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que tiene razón, y es en lo de que la OTAN está saliendo muy reforzada con la guerra.



En poco tiempo la sustituye la Liu Sivaya e ya , al menos esa no es pro indepes y pro leyenda negra española .


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

Pero esta guerra le ha venido como agua de mayo, es un hecho, la opinión pública yanqui estaba ya hasta los cojones de seguir financiando esa organización y la supuesta seguridad de terceros paises que además no se gastaban un duro. Esta es la razón principal por la que demonizan a Trump y hablan de "trumpismo", porque se les jode el negocio.
Yo comienzo a sospechar de Putin, en realidad sospecho de ese tipo desde el principio...si no fuera por la guerra de Siria...es lo único bueno que ha hecho, porque en esta guerra todavía no lo veo muy claro, sinceramente.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

The United States is pressuring Greece to hand up its powerful S-300PMU1 air defence system to Ukraine.


Ukraine is expected to get more upgraded S-300PMU1 air defence systems from Greece after acquiring the S-300PMU from Slovakia. If Greece transfers the modern S-300PMU1 air defence complex, the Ukrainian Armed Forces will be able to lock the skies in the Donbass battle zone. The United States is...




militarycognizance.com




*The United States is pressuring Greece to hand up its powerful S-300pmu1 air defence system to Ukraine*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

Over 40 percent of America's baby formula supplies are out of stock


Some areas in the Southern U.S. are seeing deeper shortages amid the shutdown of a critical factory.




www.nbcnews.com




*Over 40 percent of America's baby formula supplies are out of stock*
Some areas in the Southern U.S. are seeing deeper shortages amid the shutdown of a critical factory.


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Hay una cosa en la que tiene razón, y es en lo de que la OTAN está saliendo muy reforzada con la guerra.



Creo que se estan reforzando ambos bandos. 

La otan en occidente y russia en asia. 

El problema es que los dos bandos cada vez tienen menos cosas en comun ( comercio) y eso es peligroso.


----------



## Honkler (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A ver si los aliens nos devuelven nukes por subnormales
> 
> . La NASA propone enviar imágenes de humanos desnudos al espacio para atraer la atención de inteligencia extraterrestre



Conociendo a esta peña, son capaces de enviar propaganda LGTBXYZ explícita


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ____






DIDNT READ

SAN PUTIN WINS


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La demanda por maltrato psicologico es ya consustancial a la condicion de femimarxistas...que es en realidad lo que son.




Que asco para la masculinidad dais los PAGAFANTAS... hoder... hoder... como hombre te lo digo de verdad, DAIS PUTO ASCO...

Deja de decir SANDECES y MAMARRACHADAS... 

Las mujeres que han ODIADO siempre a los hombres DE SIEMPRE tienen un nombre:

PURITANAS.

Ayer estaban en las iglesias, hoy están en el progrerío...

Y los LLORONES como tú, de siempre HAN SIDO PAGAFANTAS...

Así que deja de tocar los cohones con vuestras lloreras de NENITAS INFANTILIZADAS...

Si sabes manejar a una mujer, la ley que se la quede ella... si no la sabes manejar, la ley no te va a ayudar. ES ASÍ DE SIMPLE:

LLORON


----------



## frangelico (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗El nuevo presidente de Osetia del Sur, Gagloev: tan pronto como llegue el momento, estamos listos para celebrar un referéndum para unirnos a Rusia



Más problemas con las fronteras. Y cuando Kosovo decida unirse a Albania se liará otra. Ya digo que de esta no salimos sin una conferencia mundial para deshacer todos los follones fronterizos que se han ido acumulando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

*Embargo de uranio: Rusia puede trabajar antes de lo previsto*


El sexto paquete de sanciones antirrusas "aplastantes" debe incluir restricciones sobre una serie de artículos en nuestras exportaciones de productos básicos. En particular, estamos hablando de productos derivados del petróleo. 

Al mismo tiempo, el uranio no se incluirá en esta lista, aunque Alemania, Polonia y los países bálticos insistieron en su embargo. Francia se ha convertido en un ferviente opositor de tales restricciones, lo cual no es sorprendente.

A diferencia de los estados mencionados, que no dependen de la energía nuclear (Alemania detendrá las últimas 3 centrales nucleares a finales de este año), Francia depende en un 70% de la electricidad generada en las centrales nucleares. Al mismo tiempo, el país no tiene sus propios depósitos de uranio y tiene que comprarlo a Canadá, Nigeria, Rusia y Kazajstán (donde la participación mayoritaria en la corporación estatal Kazatomprom pertenece a Rosatom).

No tienen prisa por limitar el suministro de uranio de Rusia y Estados Unidos. La generación de energía nuclear aquí es 1,5 veces mayor que en Francia. Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos también depende completamente de las importaciones de combustible nuclear. El país compra el 90% del uranio utilizado para las necesidades de energía nuclear en el exterior. La mitad de ellos están en Rusia.

En base a esto, se vuelve obvio por qué Occidente no tiene prisa por introducir un "embargo de uranio". Al mismo tiempo, Rusia puede adelantarse a la curva.

Apenas esta semana, se firmó un decreto que permite una prohibición total de la exportación de recursos y bienes rusos a empresas hostiles. Es muy posible que en el futuro los importadores de nuestro uranio también se incluyan en la lista de tales empresas, que le harán el juego a Rusia.

El hecho es que la prohibición de la exportación de combustible nuclear obligará a los países hostiles a abandonar el embargo sobre nuestro gas y nuestro petróleo. Después de todo, tendrán que compensar de alguna manera el cierre de sus plantas de energía nuclear.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Presuncion de inocencia...no ser tratado como un ciudadano B y terminar viviendo como un paria??? Que una bruja con escoba te destruya la vida y te aparte de tus hijos???



Putas brujas... tú que estabas tan bien debajo de la falda de mami y ella va y te saca de la protección del coño materno y te arrastra a tu destrucción...

PUTOS HUELEBRAGAS PAGAFANTAS... la madre que te parió...


----------



## chapuzator (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que asco para la masculinidad dais los PAGAFANTAS... hoder... hoder... como hombre te lo digo de verdad, DAIS PUTO ASCO...
> 
> Deja de decir SANDECES y MAMARRACHADAS...
> 
> ...



Tu ser muy macho, seguro que luego eres de los que mandan en su casa justo despues del canario.


----------



## Snowball (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se están realizando contactos entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, dijo Maria Zakharova.



Quizás la retirada de Jarkov tenga que ver con dichos contactos


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Me parece cojonudo que decidan, pero todos, no sólo los que tú con tanto afán defiendes, sino es trilerismo piratón,,,,como siempre



Quién o qué quiero que decidan yo? yo lo que quiero es que, la gente sea libre, si tienen un estado que este sea móvil, que cambie el poder continuamente ya que es la única manera de tener una organización fresca y no basada en el mantener el mismo, yo lo que quiero es sentirme mas cerca de cualquier país, que no tengas que estar con el rollo de los visados y demás mierda y sobre todo, lo que quiero es que nadie controle la vida de otro, algo que muchos os entran sarpullidos, porque lo que queréis es exactamente un resultado de esas decisiones ajenas, por lo que no es libertad
Hay que ser más abierto y prejuzgar menos, te irá mejor en la vida


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Los restos de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU), expulsadas de la ciudad de Rubizhne en Donbass, están bloqueadas en la planta de Zarya. Así lo anunció el 11 de mayo el asistente del jefe de Chechenia por el bloque de poder, Apty Alaudinov.



“Todos estos días hemos estado ocupados bloqueando la planta de Zarya. Teníamos la tarea de despejarlo desde el flanco izquierdo de la planta hasta Kudryashovka desde esos puntos fuertes y puntos que estaban ubicados allí, para no dejar atrás al enemigo. Ya hemos completado esta tarea, nuestras fuerzas y medios prácticamente bloquearon la planta ”, cita RIA Novosti a Alaudinov.

Según él, la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) llevó a cabo la operación junto con los combatientes de las fuerzas especiales "Akhmat" de Chechenia. En la actualidad, han llegado al pueblo de Voevodovka


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Hoy ya sabemos que lo de los 7000 millones al mes -para mantener el chiringuito ucraniano con vida-
es una realidad aceptada por EEUU y la UE y en ello se aplican. Por lo tanto, en Kiev ya no necesitan
los ingresos del paso del gas ruso y, como bien mandados, proceden a ir taponando la tubería.

Así que, ya sabemos que la OTAN, además de surtir toda la carga militar posible, debe apoquinar 
7.000 millones cada mes para que la Ucrania básica se mantenga de pie y Rusia se pule 2.000
millones en su campaña ucraniana... Al final todo es sumar...


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Para eso no te cases, vas alquilando zorras hasta que se te caiga la picha a trozos.
> 
> Algunos sois verdaderos pedazos de carne con patas.



Pero... pero...

Si quieres estar con una mujer, ni precisas casarte, ni siquiera convivir con ella... si quieres casarte lo que tienes que hacer es conocer la LEY y por tanto saber de qué va y cuales son los límites, ventajas en inconvenientes... vamos como cuando compras un coche y quieres circular...

Todo lo demás es llorería de PAGAFANTAS... así que dejar de dar el coñazo una y otra vez con vuestras incapacidades varoniles... 

Sois pagafantas y las mujeres os arrollan, que le vamos a hacer... antes alcohólicos, ahora debajo de puentes... siempre lo mismo, a ver si lo entendeis de una santa vez... pagafantismo es vuestro problema, antes y ahora...


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Cierto; tan sólo tengo una tenue esperanza de que comprendan que la gente en Europa se halla bajo una brutal propaganda por parte de las elites.



La gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales, de hecho, la tendencia es a informarse a través de personas o foros como este, canales en YouTube, etc....
No digo con eso que no haya propaganda, ya que esta es inherente al ser humano, solo digo que alguien lo tiene muy dificil, al menos en Europa occidental para "implantar" una idea


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Embargo de uranio: Rusia puede trabajar antes de lo previsto*
> 
> 
> El sexto paquete de sanciones antirrusas "aplastantes" debe incluir restricciones sobre una serie de artículos en nuestras exportaciones de productos básicos. En particular, estamos hablando de productos derivados del petróleo.
> ...



El Uranio no se embarga porque a los franceses les hace falta.

jojojo


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Tu ser muy macho, seguro que luego eres de los que mandan en su casa justo despues del canario.



Mi jefa no quiere en casa canarios, ni bicho alguno, según me cuenta conmigo ya tiene bastante... así que después de ella...jajajjajajjajaaa


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Uranio no se embarga porque a los franceses les hace falta.
> 
> jojojo



Europa es un despiporre lo mires como lo mires... la agenda energética OBLIGA a Polonia a renunciar a SU CARBON, que es dañino para el medio ambiente y en el 2060 tendrá que elegir entre gas ruso o tecnología francesa nuclear y esta ÚLTIMA depende en gran medida del coste del combustible nuclear en el mercado mundial... que a su vez depende del combustible nuclear ruso...

Riete tú de eso....


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (11 May 2022)

Para tener mi credibilidad impecable aclaro que este vídeo de rusos capturados en Kharkov es viejo es de hace como 1 mes y es probable que esos prisioneros ya hayan sido intercambiados 


@Demi Grante @capitán almeida @arriondas @alnitak


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quién o qué quiero que decidan yo? yo lo que quiero es que, la gente sea libre, si tienen un estado que este sea móvil, que cambie el poder continuamente ya que es la única manera de tener una organización fresca y no basada en el mantener el mismo, yo lo que quiero es sentirme mas cerca de cualquier país, que no tengas que estar con el rollo de los visados y demás mierda y sobre todo, lo que quiero es que nadie controle la vida de otro, algo que muchos os entran sarpullidos, porque lo que queréis es exactamente un resultado de esas decisiones ajenas, por lo que no es libertad
> Hay que ser más abierto y prejuzgar menos, te irá mejor en la vida



Anda déjate de juegos florales que ya sabemos de que pie cojeas tú, como si ésto fuera la arcadia feliz no te jode


----------



## Sinjar (11 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hoy ya sabemos que lo de los 7000 millones al mes -para mantener el chiringuito ucraniano con vida-
> es una realidad aceptada por EEUU y la UE y en ello se aplican. Por lo tanto, en Kiev ya no necesitan
> los ingresos del paso del gas ruso y, como bien mandados, proceden a ir taponando la tubería.
> 
> ...



Quien siga sin ver que todo esto es una estrategia pirata para hundir a Europa y eliminar un consumidor de energía es que o es imbécil o está a sueldo


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero... pero...
> 
> Si quieres estar con una mujer, ni precisas casarte, ni siquiera convivir con ella... si quieres casarte lo que tienes que hacer es conocer la LEY y por tanto saber de qué va y cuales son los límites, ventajas en inconvenientes... vamos como cuando compras un coche y quieres circular...
> 
> ...



No hijo no, casarse ANTES no era pagafantismo, casarse ahora es cuando es ser un pagafantas.


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que me he divorciado dos veces y no me han acusado de nada, ni me han destruido nada, ni me han separado de nadie. A lo mejor lo que pasa es que no hay que sacudirles para que no te acusen de sacudirles.



Déjalo, el colega es muy tonto, cuando descubra su homosexualidad se le bajaran los humos y dejara de visitar este foro.

Un saludo.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Que tú recuerdes, quieres decir...









El Gran Juego. Guerra fría en Asia Central - Desperta Ferro Historia Moderna n.º 11


La India, Rusia, Persia, Jiva, Bujará y Afganistán recorrerán este kiplinesco número dedicado al Gran Juego plagado de exploradores y buscavidas de leyenda



www.despertaferro-ediciones.com





Hombre, a ver, entendemos que tu edad... pero también se puede leer algo y uno encuentra, la edad no puede ser excusa...


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Uranio no se embarga porque a los franceses les hace falta.
> 
> jojojo



Pues espero que tengan un plan B y reservas importantes porque todo es ahora mismo todo es factible .. nukes, embargo de grano, de uranio, de gas, hiperinflación, crisis de hambre ... Han traido la inestabilidad al mundo y si, se los debemos a viejo chocho con alzheimer y sus ansias de controlar los recursos que no tiene para su país.


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que asco para la masculinidad dais los PAGAFANTAS... hoder... hoder... como hombre te lo digo de verdad, DAIS PUTO ASCO...
> 
> Deja de decir SANDECES y MAMARRACHADAS...
> 
> ...



El tio este, el NS 4, es un pichafloja de mucho cuidado, va de chungo por el foro y luego en persona es un mierda sin media ostia... lo que ya le puse al otro forero... en cuanto descubra que un nabo en su culo sudoroso y guarro es la ostia, desaparecerá del mapa. Menudo soplapollas y tolai jajaja


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No hijo no, casarse ANTES no era pagafantismo, casarse ahora es cuando es ser un pagafantas.



Hijo mío... porqué no miras las estadísticas de ALCOHOLISMO antes de la ley del divorcio... y las de hoy, quizás así HIJO MIO, tú encontrarás lo que buscas... no seas imbecil...


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que me he divorciado dos veces y no me han acusado de nada, ni me han destruido nada, ni me han separado de nadie. A lo mejor lo que pasa es que no hay que sacudirles para que no te acusen de sacudirles.



Pues ha tenido suerte, dígaselo a los miles de hombres denunciados en falso por la ley NAZI viogen.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Europa es un despiporre lo mires como lo mires... la agenda energética OBLIGA a Polonia a renunciar a SU CARBON, que es dañino para el medio ambiente y en el 2060 tendrá que elegir entre gas ruso o tecnología francesa nuclear y esta ÚLTIMA depende en gran medida del coste del combustible nuclear en el mercado mundial... que a su vez depende del combustible nuclear ruso...
> 
> Riete tú de eso....



Rusia es un pais que supone un tercio del planeta y ha estado mayormente deshabitado... Es bastante normal que gran parte de los recursos necesarios se encuentren allí. Si no quieren uranio ni gas también les pueden comprar petroleo, carbon y muchas otras cosas.


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que tú recuerdes, quieres decir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese numero de la DESPERTA FERRO es ORO PURO, imprescindible para comprender muchos de los hechos historicos actuales, recientes y de los dos siglos anteriores.


----------



## MagicPep (11 May 2022)

A Francia le afectaria un embargo de uranio por los precios, pero su mayor abastecimiento es de Niger, (no Nigeria) q es donde tiene desplegado a parte de su ejercito para que no haya problemas con islamistas de la vecina Mali sobretodo


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Yo de Marruecos no me fiaría, enemistarnos con Argelia es estúpido y no hay que ser muy listo para verlo.
> Se dejan mamonear en este gobierno.
> Llevarnos bien con todos es lo inteligente. Con Marruecos tb y con Rusia y con quién sea...son las relaciones internacionales. Que nos gusten o no, eso ya es secundario.
> Porque mejor tener a Marruecos y a Argelia.



El problema es que el tito Sam y la UE no te dejan elegir a tus amigos, ahora les ha dicho con quien tiene que juntarse y Antonio lo hace ... Del gas de Argelia se encarga ya Draghi.


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues ha tenido suerte, dígaselo a los miles de hombres denunciados en falso por la ley NAZI viogen.



No, no he tenido suerte. Simplemente no les he partido la cara.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hijo mío... porqué no miras las estadísticas de ALCOHOLISMO antes de la ley del divorcio... y las de hoy, quizás así HIJO MIO, tú encontrarás lo que buscas... no seas imbecil...



Yo no soy imbecil.

Imbecil es el que se casa con las leyes actuales españolas.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 May 2022)

Las ratas pro-etarras del lado de los asesinos rusos, menudo sorpresón:


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no he tenido suerte. Simplemente no les he partido la cara.



Veo que usted sigue fielmente los dogmas globalistas según los cuales los hombres somos muy malos y las mujeres nunca mienten, hágase socio de la OTAN que es el brazo armado del N.W.O.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no soy imbecil.
> 
> Imbecil es el que se casa con las leyes actuales españolas.



Más claro el agua, más que ser imbécil es ser SUICIDA.


----------



## Honkler (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no he tenido suerte. Simplemente no les he partido la cara.



Me vas a disculpar, pero conozco un caso cercano, un amigo que JAMAS le puso la mano encima a su mujer, y con el divorcio se comió una viogen totalmente falsa, con detención incluida. Así que felicidades por tus dos ex, que te salieron decentes. Yo también estoy divorciado y mi ex jamás me hizo la vida imposible. Considero que tuve suerte.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Déjalo, el colega es muy tonto, cuando descubra su homosexualidad se le bajaran los humos y dejara de visitar este foro.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues no... nunca he soportado el pagafantismo, como hombre es algo totalmente degradante... recogí a un amigo, PAGAFANTAS hasta la médula, después de que su mujer CANSADA de tanta subnormalidad lo echase de casa... al final LE CONSEGUÍ ECHAR yo de la mía... era un buen hombre hoder, pero era DEGRADANTE su misma existencia como hombre en lo tocante a las mujeres, degradante es decir poco... y como colofón a su indignidad tuvo los arrestos de SANCIONARME por mi visión hacia las mujeres, que no es ni más ni menos que que son igual que nosotros, más o menos... a mí que le recogí y le intenté ayudar, no sólo... en fin...

El PAGAFANTISMO no se cura... son así, pero son la perdición para la VIRILIDAD y para cualquier hombre que se quiera a sí mismo y su esencia... son un JODIDO PROBLEMA para el hombre; ni feminazis, ni leches, ni homosexuales, ni nada... los PAGAFANTAS serían capaces de meternos a todos en la cárcel SI UNA MUJER les ordena tal cosa... SON LO PEOR...

LLORONES INCONSOLABLES...

Las puritanas te cortarían la colita si pudieran, pero estos se la cortarían a todo hombre si esa puritana LES INSINUA medio beso... 

MAMARRACHOS, ESO ES LO QUE SON...

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... QUE CANSADO DE ELLOS....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Inflación en Alemania en abril ascendió al 7,4%, que fue la tasa más alta desde la reunificación del país en 1990. Así lo anunció el miércoles 11 de mayo la Oficina Federal de Estadística (Destatis).



“La tasa de inflación alcanzó un nuevo máximo después de la reunificación alemana por segundo mes consecutivo”, dijo Georg Thiel, jefe del departamento.

Los precios al consumidor en Alemania aumentaron un 7,4% en abril en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado. Y en comparación con marzo, los precios al consumidor subieron un 0,8% en abril. La última vez que la inflación alcanzó este nivel fue en el otoño de 1981, cuando los precios del petróleo se dispararon debido a las secuelas de la guerra entre Irán e Irak.

Los precios de los alimentos y bebidas no alcohólicas en Alemania el mes pasado en términos anuales aumentaron un 8% y un 3,3% intermensual. Los servicios se encarecieron un 2,3% anual y un 0,4% mensual. Los precios de la energía residencial aumentaron un 33,6% y cayeron un 1,6%, respectivamente. Los precios de prendas de vestir y calzado aumentaron 3,4% en términos anuales y 1,2% mensual.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo no soy imbecil.
> 
> Imbecil es el que se casa con las leyes actuales españolas.



Si me dices hijo será porque o eres imbecil o lo practicas profundamente...

En cuanto a ser imbecil por casarse HOY, por el tema de la ley... jajajajaaaaa... hombre yo te diría que con la ley musulmana no te iba a ir mejor tampoco, quizás beberías más, pero... si eliges mal o no sabes elegir QUE COHONES CAMBIA LA LEY???????...

No sé yo a dónde vas a ir parar tú... o más bien sí lo sé... tu problema es que NO SABES DE MUJERES y te crees que la ley te va a ayudar...

Tú vas dado...


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me vas a disculpar, pero conozco un caso cercano, un amigo que JAMAS le puso la mano encima a su mujer, y con el divorcio se comió una viogen totalmente falsa, con detención incluida. Así que felicidades por tus dos ex, que te salieron decentes. Yo también estoy divorciado y mi ex jamás me hizo la vida imposible. Considero que tuve suerte.



SUERTE dices que tuviste con tu anterior esposa y su divorcio???'.... pues nada chaval, sigue jugando a ver si tal... es que hay que oír cada cosa...


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Anda déjate de juegos florales que ya sabemos de que pie cojeas tú, como si ésto fuera la arcadia feliz no te jode




Como puedes saber eso si cambio mi opunión cuando veo las cosas, de hecho, puedes verlo
Soy consciente de que vivo en un país donde no se comprende la libertad individual por desgracia, pero esa incomprensión no hace que no sea realmente el único camino viable, yo te hablo de eso y tu no se qué de pies cojeando, como si fuera fácil ver desde un foro todas las situaciones de una puta guerra y las consecuencias de actos y decisiones políticas sobre millones de personas

Si yo hablo del Dombass, que lo hice, con la opinión de que es algo horrible lo que ha estado haciendo Ucrania, que me parece que no es un lugar precisamente adalid de libertades, no impide decir lo mismo de esta invasión rusa, de momento llevamos, una mayor dificultad económica para Rusia y para la UE, oh, sorpresa, no quiero vivir jodido, parece que algunos si, solo por tener la razón o porque algún amigo vuestro o familiar lo pase mal, eso no os importa, al menos es lo que demostráis

Los juicios que se emiten, muy posiblemente equivocados la mayoría, ya que ninguno tenemos la facultad de ser dioses y saber TODO lo que ocurre son eso, juicios, la necesidad de libertad, me parece que no debería ser ni siquiera discutido

Ahora, más allá de eso, eres tu quien quiere hacer bandos, no yo, tengo amigos y conocidos en Rusia, pero también los tengo en Ucrania y la gente QUE YO HE CONOCIDO, no son ni nazis ni nada que se les parezca, pretender que esa gente lo pase mal por lo que sea me parecería algo muy rastrero por mi parte, y te digo lo mismo de Rusia, pretender que una de esas personas lo pase mal sería exactamente lo mismo

Entender que a realidad es individual y que el mayor error es formar parte de un bando, más cuando te pilla a miles de kilómetros es eso, una gilipollez, lo demás, terraplanismos


----------



## Artedi (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales, de hecho, la tendencia es a informarse a través de personas o foros como este, canales en YouTube, etc....
> No digo con eso que no haya propaganda, ya que esta es inherente al ser humano, solo digo que alguien lo tiene muy dificil, al menos en Europa occidental para "implantar" una idea



Insisto, sal a la calle y habla con la gente normal. Que "la gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales", dice...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

"...............

Sí, Tel Aviv no entregará la Cúpula de Hierro a Ucrania por las razones anteriores. Sin embargo, el suministro de otras armas puede pasar por empresas privadas, que Kiev ya solicitó directamente. Estos pueden no ser costosos sistemas de defensa antimisiles, sino "consumibles" en forma de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque, como Harpy ("Harpy"), diseñados para destruir estaciones de radar y municiones merodeadoras como Harop. Tales vehículos aéreos no tripulados pueden causar muchos problemas a las tropas rusas. Oficialmente, Tel Aviv aseguró que el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores y el Ministerio de Defensa de Israel no darían permiso a empresas privadas para vender vehículos aéreos no tripulados a Ucrania. Pero todavía hay una laguna aquí.

No está prohibido el suministro de drones de ataque israelíes a otros países. Algunas Rumanías pueden comprarlos para sus propias necesidades y luego revenderlos a Kiev, si la licencia de exportación no prohíbe la transferencia a terceros países. Según el mismo esquema, los Bayraktar turcos ahora van a Ucrania a través de Polonia, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania los compran y luego los revenden a empresas privadas.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

_*❗Dmitry Medvedev: The goal of US assistance to Ukraine is to continue the proxy war against Russia, the desire to inflict a heavy defeat on our country, limit its economic development and political influence in the world.*_
*
Will not work. Their printing press, due to which America is constantly increasing its already inflated national debt, will break faster.
*
_* But the goals of the special operation will be achieved. *_

a ver si al final vamos a tener razon... . .


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ese numero de la DESPERTA FERRO es ORO PURO, imprescindible para comprender muchos de los hechos historicos actuales, recientes y de los dos siglos anteriores.



Prometo que lo leeré... simple encuentro por internet en una búsqueda rápida, lo reconozco...

Pero es más que conocido todo este tipo de cosas... o DEBERÍA ser más que conocido, que luego... en fin... pero no sabía que fuera tan buen artículo, SINCERAMENTE...


----------



## manodura79 (11 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Una pregunta para los comandos de Burbuja: los 90 M777 que han recibido los ucranianos, como los van a proteger? Con camuflaje de zarzas? Porque una cosa es liarla con artillería autopropulsada y otra cosa es tener los M777 montados.
> 
> Esto de abajo es un M777 en acción en Afganistán; tanto en Iraq como en Afganistán han probado ser bastante efectivos contra enemigos sin capacidad de respuesta (sin artillería pesada y sin ataque aéreo posible); como los van a usar en Ucrania? Como cebo para atraer helicópteros y entonces usar defensa tierra-aire?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054437



Esas son las cuestiones que nadie sabe responder. Lo mismo pasa con los tanques y aviones que pide el presidente de Ucrania. Te ponen un blindado en la frontera polaca y sin combustible lo tienes que llevar al Dombas...Lo mismo pasa con esas piezas de artillería. ¿Cómo las mueves? ¿Cómo mueves los proyectiles necesarios, que no serán pocos? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (11 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (11 May 2022)

Sobre la venta de armas: el problema de saltarse los "certificados de último usuario" que restringen el comercio de armas es que no le conviene a ciertos gobiernos la liberalización absoluta de armamento. Por ejemplo, no le conviene a Europa o a Israel, porque se pueden encontrar con problemas a los pocos días. 

Claro que, con los políticos miopes que hay, es muy posible que los estados "pierdan el control" de la venta de armas sofisticadas. A fin de cuentas, en Ucrania prácticamente regalaban los Stinger por la calle...

Por otra parte, Charly015 ha publicado alguna entrada interesante sobre los intereses chinos en Oceanía... mirad la fotica







Los punticos son las bases que China quiere hacerse. Será para buscar el buen tiempo, y tal...


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> A Francia le afectaria un embargo de uranio por los precios, pero su mayor abastecimiento es de Niger, (no Nigeria) q es donde tiene desplegado a parte de su ejercito para que no haya problemas con islamistas de la vecina Mali sobretodo



Lo que hay es mucha HIPOCRESIA en realidad...

A Francia ese embargo la puede dejar seca, justo por los PRECIOS... que es lo que acontece hoy en el mercado GLOBAL de la energía, demasiada demanda y poco de donde rascar...

China no está de parte de los rusos simplemente por afinidad política... si China hiciese lo que está haciendo europa mañana mismo los precios de petroleo y el gas escalarían a niveles surrealistas, es más RUSIA podría sacar del mercado la mitad de su producción de gas y petroleo y con ello conseguir mandar al mundo al submundo... y por eso mismo Rusia no declara embargos o no corta el gas a europa, que de hacerlo en realidad simplemente PROVOCARÍA UN ALZA indiscriminado de los precios globales y al final CHINA LE TENDRÍA QUE DECLARAR LA GUERRA...


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

De hecho tiene hasta sellos y monedas edición especial del Banco de Ucrania...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como puedes saber eso si cambio mi opunión cuando veo las cosas, de hecho, puedes verlo
> Soy consciente de que vivo en un país donde no se comprende la libertad individual por desgracia, pero esa incomprensión no hace que no sea realmente el único camino viable, yo te hablo de eso y tu no se qué de pies cojeando, como si fuera fácil ver desde un foro todas las situaciones de una puta guerra y las consecuencias de actos y decisiones políticas sobre millones de personas
> 
> Si yo hablo del Dombass, que lo hice, con la opinión de que es algo horrible lo que ha estado haciendo Ucrania, que me parece que no es un lugar precisamente adalid de libertades, no impide decir lo mismo de esta invasión rusa, de momento llevamos, una mayor dificultad económica para Rusia y para la UE, oh, sorpresa, no quiero vivir jodido, parece que algunos si, solo por tener la razón o porque algún amigo vuestro o familiar lo pase mal, eso no os importa, al menos es lo que demostráis
> ...



Claro como si tú no estuvieras en un bando, a otro perro con esas longanizas listillo.


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Putas brujas... tú que estabas tan bien debajo de la falda de mami y ella va y te saca de la protección del coño materno y te arrastra a tu destrucción...
> 
> PUTOS HUELEBRAGAS PAGAFANTAS... la madre que te parió...



JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Esas son las cuestiones que nadie sabe responder. Lo mismo pasa con los tanques y aviones que pide el presidente de Ucrania. Te ponen un blindado en la frontera polaca y sin combustible lo tienes que llevar al Dombas...Lo mismo pasa con esas piezas de artillería. ¿Cómo las mueves? ¿Cómo mueves los proyectiles necesarios, que no serán pocos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Sin puertos... con los cielos sin control... enviado todo a un frente muy comprimido... por vías de comunicación muy fáciles de atacar... UN SUICIDIO ECONOMICO...


----------



## magufone (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho tiene hasta sellos y monedas edición especial del Banco de Ucrania...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1054610



Es que hay algunos que se empeñan en negar la mayor... Los banderistas nunca se han escondido ni esconden su ideología. Y desde el gobierno ucraniano se les tutela, se les mima, se les paga, se les da cargos en las fuerzas armadas... A la vista de todos!
Es que no es ningun problema de interpretación!


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Hungria parece que puede estar en disposición de hacer buena maleta:

La UE prepara planes para enviar dinero en efectivo a Hungría si Orbán acepta la prohibición del petróleo ruso, 10 de mayo


----------



## Eneko Aritza (11 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Insisto, sal a la calle y habla con la gente normal. Que "la gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales", dice...



No, si ves los datos que ofrecen esos mismos medios de comunicación, la tendencia es claramente a la baja, lógicamente no es toda la población, pero cada día es más frecuente ver que mucha gente se informa de manera diferente
De hecho, yo percibo que es más habitual escuchar opiniones críticas con los medios, más después de la pandemia, u esa sensación la tengo a cualquier sitio en el que he estado después de la pandemia, en República Checa, que lo conozco bien, porque estoy por temporadas ocurre lo mismo, la gente no se cree "a pie juntillas" lo que le cuentan en el telediario, no estamos en los 80....
Distinto es, que esta abundancia de información que tenemos sea a veces contradictoria y en muchas ocasiones sea difícil de asimilar, primero, porque la realidad tiende a ser compleja, cuando hablamos de millones de personas, alguien puede tener toda la razón y decir la verdad desde diferentes puntos de vista, ambas opciones son verdad, pero van a ser vistas y tratadas como "propaganda" por la otra parte, de hecho es algo que bvemos contantemente en este hilo hablando de una guerra en la que ambos tratan de justificar y culpar al otro, ¿cuál es la verdad? posiblemente ambas, en una situación de guerra, raro será que al soldadito ruso, cansado y hasta la polla, no se le vaya la olla exactamente igual que al ucraniano, por ejemplo

Lo que si ocurre es que hay mucha más competencia a nivel de medios, y eso significa competición porque entremos en las noticias ya que es dinero, al fin y al cabo, pero ocurre también con este foro, no nos engañemos, sabemos que se sustenta mediante publicidad

Ese "clickbait" es el que lleva a tener la sensación que tienes, pero...es que la solución, o es mala, que es que solo el estado controlase la información, lo cual no creo que a muchos nos apetezca (por lo menos a la gente mentalmente estable) o....no sé...


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues no... nunca he soportado el pagafantismo, como hombre es algo totalmente degradante... recogí a un amigo, PAGAFANTAS hasta la médula, después de que su mujer CANSADA de tanta subnormalidad lo echase de casa... al final LE CONSEGUÍ ECHAR yo de la mía... era un buen hombre hoder, pero era DEGRADANTE su misma existencia como hombre en lo tocante a las mujeres, degradante es decir poco... y como colofón a su indignidad tuvo los arrestos de SANCIONARME por mi visión hacia las mujeres, que no es ni más ni menos que que son igual que nosotros, más o menos... a mí que le recogí y le intenté ayudar, no sólo... en fin...
> 
> El PAGAFANTISMO no se cura... son así, pero son la perdición para la VIRILIDAD y para cualquier hombre que se quiera a sí mismo y su esencia... son un JODIDO PROBLEMA para el hombre; ni feminazis, ni leches, ni homosexuales, ni nada... los PAGAFANTAS serían capaces de meternos a todos en la cárcel SI UNA MUJER les ordena tal cosa... SON LO PEOR...
> 
> ...



Conozco yo a un menda, tambien un pobre hombre, muy majete... pero su actitud hacia las mujeres es completamente DEGRADANTE, el tipico que se enamora mil veces y todas le acaban mandando a la mierda por ser precisamente eso... UN ARRASTRADO. El tio ha llegado a ir a charlas feministas, supuestamente "comprometido" con esos temas, pero realmente era para eso, echar el guante a una, haciendose el "sensible"... lo gracioso es que ha conseguido enganchar a una. Me acuerdo cuando le comente hace meses porque surgio el tema de la "Ley Trans" de la retrasada de la Irene Montero y no conocia el tema... ahora anda hablando de TERFS. Ver para creer. En el fondo esta gente tiene la actitud mas machista posible en el sentido contrario y mas degradante. Yo al igual que tu trato a las mujeres como hay que tratarlas, como personas y punto, no como si fueran mierda ni como si fueran diosas... eso es de perdedores. Y muy de acuerdo, a las mujeres hay que saber llevarlas y punto... y si acabas con una zumbada y ves venir el tema, no te cases ni tengas hijos, que hay bastantes indicios de por donde van los tiros en una relacion, todo se puede torcer o lo que sea, pero ahi esta la inteligencia. Pero estamos rodeados de autenticos amorfos y sensibleros mentales, y luego a llorar. NS 4 tiene un complejo de tres pares de cojones porque no folla desde hace milenios, o lo mismo el coño mas cercano que ha tenido es el de su madre cuando lo parió... y viene aqui con su bilis de mongolo tratando de limar sus carencias emocionales y desvios sexuales ocultos.

PERDON POR EL OFF TOPIC al resto.

Un saludo.


----------



## manodura79 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sin puertos... con los cielos sin control... enviado todo a un frente muy comprimido... por vías de comunicación muy fáciles de atacar... UN SUICIDIO ECONOMICO...



Bueno, más que un suicidio es un negocio redondo para los dos o tres que se están forrando con esta operación. 
A los que nos van a "suicidar" es a nosotros los remeros. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro como si tú no estuvieras en un bando, a otro perro con esas longanizas listillo.



Formarse una opinión es inherente al ser humano, no puedes impedir o no puedes controlar lo que vas a sentir al contarte algo, cuanta más emocionalidad tenga ese hecho, es más fácil que te formes una opinión en un sentido, eso está muy claro. De hecho, lo vemos en las comunicaciones acerca de Ucrania, cada "bando" trata de apelar a la emocionalidad de los hechos para "tener la razón".
En eso caemos todos, es imposible no hacerlo, además, según con quien hables, según como te informes ya vas tu moldeando esa opinión hacia lo que más a gusto te hace sentir, sobre todo con uno mismo, que suele ser nuestro mayor enemigo y "critico"
Insisto, no me parece que haya otra organización posible que no sea la libertad de acción y pensamiento, si a ti ese único hecho, es lo que te lleva a pensar que es un "bando"...entonces, tienes un problema, porque...¿cuál es el otro bando= uno que no crea en la libertad? o que esa libertad de opinión, incluso aún estando equivocada, no sea la correcta u por ende, la perseguida?
¿Qué opinión hay que tener para ser "aceptado" dentro del bando de los buenos? hay que tener en cuenta unos hechos y otros no?, por qué?


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Prometo que lo leeré... simple encuentro por internet en una búsqueda rápida, lo reconozco...
> 
> Pero es más que conocido todo este tipo de cosas... o DEBERÍA ser más que conocido, que luego... en fin... pero no sabía que fuera tan buen artículo, SINCERAMENTE...



Es un numero de revista completa dedicada al GRAN JUEGO, la "Guerra Fría" entre el IMPERIO ZARISTA y el IMPERIO BRITÁNICO en el siglo XIX por el control de Asia Central. Es la polla porque ayuda precisamente a complementar el conocimiento sobre los hechos que están ocurriendo precisamente ahora.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ese numero de la DESPERTA FERRO es ORO PURO, imprescindible para comprender muchos de los hechos historicos actuales, recientes y de los dos siglos anteriores.




Leete la trilogia de Dilliam Dalrymple sobre los anglos en Asia durante aquella epoca.













Este acaba de salir, aun tengo que ir a comprarlo:







Imprescindibles para entender a estos hdlgp anglos. Sobre todo el segundo. Me imagino que el tercero acabara por confirmarlo.


----------



## frangelico (11 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Leete la trilogia de Dilliam Dalrymple sobre los anglos en Asia durante aquella epoca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son muy buenos, si


----------



## risto mejido (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucha HIPOCRESIA en realidad...
> 
> A Francia ese embargo la puede dejar seca, justo por los PRECIOS... que es lo que acontece hoy en el mercado GLOBAL de la energía, demasiada demanda y poco de donde rascar...
> 
> China no está de parte de los rusos simplemente por afinidad política... si China hiciese lo que está haciendo europa mañana mismo los precios de petroleo y el gas escalarían a niveles surrealistas, es más RUSIA podría sacar del mercado la mitad de su producción de gas y petroleo y con ello conseguir mandar al mundo al submundo... y por eso mismo Rusia no declara embargos o no corta el gas a europa, que de hacerlo en realidad simplemente PROVOCARÍA UN ALZA indiscriminado de los precios globales y al final CHINA LE TENDRÍA QUE DECLARAR LA GUERRA...




hola vil, por que le declararia la guerra china a rusia , por subir precios?? si ellos estan haciendo lo mismo que si los subiesen, estan dejando de vender por el covid pero dejan de vender, que es lo mismo que venderian si estuviesen los precios altos, no lo entiendo

explicalo que quiero saber tu opinion , gracias


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me vas a disculpar, pero conozco un caso cercano, un amigo que JAMAS le puso la mano encima a su mujer, y con el divorcio se comió una viogen totalmente falsa, con detención incluida. Así que felicidades por tus dos ex, que te salieron decentes. Yo también estoy divorciado y mi ex jamás me hizo la vida imposible. Considero que tuve suerte.



Para comerte una condena por viogen tiene que haber, mínimo, parte médico. Su palabra contra la tuya no vale.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Conozco yo a un menda, tambien un pobre hombre, muy majete... pero su actitud hacia las mujeres es completamente DEGRADANTE, el tipico que se enamora mil veces y todas le acaban mandando a la mierda por ser precisamente eso... UN ARRASTRADO. El tio ha llegado a ir a charlas feministas, supuestamente "comprometido" con esos temas, pero realmente era para eso, echar el guante a una, haciendose el "sensible"... lo gracioso es que ha conseguido enganchar a una. Me acuerdo cuando le comente hace meses porque surgio el tema de la "Ley Trans" de la retrasada de la Irene Montero y no conocia el tema... ahora anda hablando de TERFS. Ver para creer. En el fondo esta gente tiene la actitud mas machista posible en el sentido contrario y mas degradante. Yo al igual que tu trato a las mujeres como hay que tratarlas, como personas y punto, no como si fueran mierda ni como si fueran diosas... eso es de perdedores. Y muy de acuerdo, a las mujeres hay que saber llevarlas y punto... y si acabas con una zumbada y ves venir el tema, no te cases ni tengas hijos, que hay bastantes indicios de por donde van los tiros en una relacion, todo se puede torcer o lo que sea, pero ahi esta la inteligencia. Pero estamos rodeados de autenticos amorfos y sensibleros mentales, y luego a llorar. NS 4 tiene un complejo de tres pares de cojones porque no folla desde hace milenios, o lo mismo el coño mas cercano que ha tenido es el de su madre cuando lo parió... y viene aqui con su bilis de mongolo tratando de limar sus carencias emocionales y desvios sexuales ocultos.
> 
> PERDON POR EL OFF TOPIC al resto.
> 
> Un saludo.



De off topic no tiene nada... tú coge a un pro-ruso, a un otánico, a un budista, a un alpinista y mira si es pagafantas, que como lo sea, tardará nada y más en dejar de ser lo que era para ser todo lo contrario, como esa sensiblería tan especial que tú muy bien comentas les salga...

Huye como oveja ante lobo de ellos... da igual lo que digan o piensen, da igual si son amigos tuyos del alma o no... no son creíbles, en cuanto una mujer les diga que salten, saltarán... son lo peor... no hay ideología que les satisfaga, ni que les contenga, ni religión, ni fé, ni amistad... coge un pagafantas y tendrás un ARRASTRAO de lo más cabrón con cualquiera...

Y no, no es OFF TOPIC, es algo muy serio y que no se tiene ni medio en cuenta en ningún debate, pero DEBERIA Y MUCHO...


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Leete la trilogia de Dilliam Dalrymple sobre los anglos en Asia durante aquella epoca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MUCHAS GRACIAS TIO, me lo apunto ahora mismo.


----------



## Artedi (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, si ves los datos que ofrecen esos mismos medios de comunicación, la tendencia es claramente a la baja, lógicamente no es toda la población, pero cada día es más frecuente ver que mucha gente se informa de manera diferente
> De hecho, yo percibo que es más habitual escuchar opiniones críticas con los medios, más después de la pandemia, u esa sensación la tengo a cualquier sitio en el que he estado después de la pandemia, en República Checa, que lo conozco bien, porque estoy por temporadas ocurre lo mismo, la gente no se cree "a pie juntillas" lo que le cuentan en el telediario, no estamos en los 80....
> Distinto es, que esta abundancia de información que tenemos sea a veces contradictoria y en muchas ocasiones sea difícil de asimilar, primero, porque la realidad tiende a ser compleja, cuando hablamos de millones de personas, alguien puede tener toda la razón y decir la verdad desde diferentes puntos de vista, ambas opciones son verdad, pero van a ser vistas y tratadas como "propaganda" por la otra parte, de hecho es algo que bvemos contantemente en este hilo hablando de una guerra en la que ambos tratan de justificar y culpar al otro, ¿cuál es la verdad? posiblemente ambas, en una situación de guerra, raro será que al soldadito ruso, cansado y hasta la polla, no se le vaya la olla exactamente igual que al ucraniano, por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Es verdad que hay un poco de esto, pero también es verdad que quien tuvo, retuvo. Con todas las voces críticas, la gran parte de la gente común sigue mirando el telediario. Y opinando en base a ello.

La solución desde luego no es el monopolio estatal, sino todo lo contrario: la liberalización efectiva (y no como pasa con los canales de televisión digital terrestre).


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> hola vil, por que le declararia la guerra china a rusia , por subir precios?? si ellos estan haciendo lo mismo que si los subiesen, estan dejando de vender por el covid pero dejan de vender, que es lo mismo que venderian si estuviesen los precios altos, no lo entiendo
> 
> explicalo que quiero saber tu opinion , gracias



No, por los precios no, eso no es sólo algo que Rusia pueda cambiar... pero sí se la tendría que declarar si por ejemplo decide recortar su producción... ello obligaría a Europa a buscar desesperadamente recursos donde fuese y al precio que fuese... y China acabaría COMPITIENDO en el mismo escenario... al final el único que podría inyectar más gas es Rusia y SI NO QUIERE...

La amistad es importante... PERO LOS INTERESES MAS...


----------



## lefebre (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Con la desinformación de los rusos se mezclan todas las casualidades posibles. Hasta mercenarios israelíes están combatiendo codo con codo con nazis en unos túneles que según los rusos no entraba ni salía ni una mosca. Mienten tanto que ya su imaginación absurda se dispara hasta límites insospechados.



Al final dirán que han conquistado los túneles echando ciclón B, y tan contentos.


----------



## Salamandra (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que hay es mucha HIPOCRESIA en realidad...
> 
> A Francia ese embargo la puede dejar seca, justo por los PRECIOS... que es lo que acontece hoy en el mercado GLOBAL de la energía, demasiada demanda y poco de donde rascar...
> 
> China no está de parte de los rusos simplemente por afinidad política... si China hiciese lo que está haciendo europa mañana mismo los precios de petroleo y el gas escalarían a niveles surrealistas, es más RUSIA podría sacar del mercado la mitad de su producción de gas y petroleo y con ello conseguir mandar al mundo al submundo... y por eso mismo Rusia no declara embargos o no corta el gas a europa, que de hacerlo en realidad simplemente PROVOCARÍA UN ALZA indiscriminado de los precios globales y al final CHINA LE TENDRÍA QUE DECLARAR LA GUERRA...



Rusia le vende a China lo que le haga falta para sortear la crisis y con ello sólo redibuja el mapa de suministro de de mercados energéticos. Además se lo vende más barato que el valor de mercado con lo que la única distorsión del mercado para China y el segundo aliado, India, es que tienen ventaja competitiva.

Eso sin contar con la explotación energética de las islas Kuriles que ahí creo que todos ganan.

Si Rusia no recorta el suministro energético y si lo hace no es por su voluntad, lo único que cambian son los revendedores.

Es el precio que paga Rusia por el chantaje de terceros y son muchos.

Y la única pérdida gorda para Rusia está en el gas canalizado. Si tu dejas sin uso canalizaciones de gas, no sólo vas a tener que pagar el gas más caro es que los cargueros y las regasificadoras en origen y en destino no aparecen por arte de magia.


A la larga las pérdidas de industria en Europa y el poder adquisitivo de Zumosol van a significar menos poder adquisitovo para Rusia. Pero el valor de los dólares para china si es un problema que arrastra desde hace mogollón que tiene que deshacerse de ellos porque no valen lo que cuestan pero si lo hace rápido pierde demasiado. Claro que yo de economía entiendo nada.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 May 2022)

Por cierto:






Las autoridades de Jersón piden formalmente su anexión a Rusia


Así lo informa RIA Novosti:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Conozco yo a un menda, tambien un pobre hombre, muy majete... pero su actitud hacia las mujeres es completamente DEGRADANTE, el tipico que se enamora mil veces y todas le acaban mandando a la mierda por ser precisamente eso... UN ARRASTRADO. El tio ha llegado a ir a charlas feministas, supuestamente "comprometido" con esos temas, pero realmente era para eso, echar el guante a una, haciendose el "sensible"... lo gracioso es que ha conseguido enganchar a una. Me acuerdo cuando le comente hace meses porque surgio el tema de la "Ley Trans" de la retrasada de la Irene Montero y no conocia el tema... ahora anda hablando de TERFS. Ver para creer. En el fondo esta gente tiene la actitud mas machista posible en el sentido contrario y mas degradante. *Yo al igual que tu trato a las mujeres como hay que tratarlas, como personas y punto, *no como si fueran mierda ni como si fueran diosas... eso es de perdedores. Y muy de acuerdo, a las mujeres hay que saber llevarlas y punto... y si acabas con una zumbada y ves venir el tema, no te cases ni tengas hijos, que hay bastantes indicios de por donde van los tiros en una relacion, todo se puede torcer o lo que sea, pero ahi esta la inteligencia. Pero estamos rodeados de autenticos amorfos y sensibleros mentales, y luego a llorar. NS 4 tiene un complejo de tres pares de cojones porque no folla desde hace milenios, o lo mismo el coño mas cercano que ha tenido es el de su madre cuando lo parió... y viene aqui con su bilis de mongolo tratando de limar sus carencias emocionales y desvios sexuales ocultos.
> 
> PERDON POR EL OFF TOPIC al resto.
> 
> Un saludo.



Exacto .... esa es la clave. Y mientras estás a gusto, estás, y cuando ya no, te vas sin montar broncas. Y viceversa, si la otra se aburre, lo aceptas. Y si has hecho algún crio, apechugas y lo mantienes sin llorar. Y si llevas 30 años casao y la otra no ha hecho otra cosa que ponerte la comida en la mesa y lavarte los gayumbos, le pagas una pensión.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Algo de humor ruso:

"La semana pasada, los medios de comunicación occidentales se pusieron a charlar
sobre cómo los mercenarios capturados desfilarían por Moscú el Día de la Victoria.

La respuesta rusa fue que esa posibilidad iba a se imposible que ocurriera porque 
los desfiles LGBT estaban prohibidos en Rusia..."


----------



## Honkler (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para comerte una condena por viogen tiene que haber, mínimo, parte médico. Su palabra contra la tuya no vale.



No ha sido condenado, faltaría mas, pero la detención y paso por calabozo no se lo quitó nadie. Y posteriores denuncias tampoco.


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Es verdad que hay un poco de esto, pero también es verdad que quien tuvo, retuvo. Con todas las voces críticas, la gran parte de la gente común sigue mirando el telediario. Y opinando en base a ello.
> 
> La solución desde luego no es el monopolio estatal, sino todo lo contrario: la liberalización efectiva (y no como pasa con los canales de televisión digital terrestre).



Desde luego se tiende a eso, a pesar de la pasta que se ha pagado (entre todos, por desgracia) a los canales de televisión por nuestro "queridisimo bobierno, lo difícil es que muchas personas comprendan que van a escuchar todo tipo de opiniones, lo que si hay, eso te lo compro, es una cantidad enorme de personas a las que solo les importa su relato, en el mínimo momento que se lo quieras romper, se enfadan y van a decir que esos medios que ofrecen esa visión tan alejada de ellos, están comprados/adoctrinan, etc...
Si algún día se llega a esa liberalización total, el discurso de muchas personas va a ser el mismo
Yo entiendo que se vive más cómodo con una explicación sencilla para todo, y si creo que es lo que busca mucha gente, de una y otra "opinión", pero me parece que esto no tiene giro y que, hoy en día, es francamente imposible controlar la información que se da a los ciudadanos

Si lo único que tengo que hacer para eso es meterme en internet....o, como mucho, pillar una VPN si me tocan los huevos donde vivo....


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Las armas que están enviando de USA no son regaladas, hay que pagarlas. Y cómo va a pagar un país devastado a la par que corrupto? Ya tienen la fórmula: con el dinero robado a Rusia, de reservas y activos confiscados.
> Así que lo que han hecho es "estresar a Rusia" hasta meterla en la trampa, para desgastarla. Dicen que el plan último es dividir Rusia en más pequeños estados manejables y poder controlar sus recursos.
> Siempre hacen lo mismo, preparan un conflicto bélico, venden armas, muchas veces obsoletas o caducadas, y roban los recursos.
> La geopolitica de EEUU consiste en apalear a un perro hasta que muerda y entonces pegarle un tiro porque tiene la rabia.



Bueno todo eso de los activos rusos en el extranjero... es un show.
Rusia posee más activos de la UE y de USA en Rusia, que viceversa.

No te dejes cegar por la propaganda.
La exposición de los bancos usanos y europeos en Rusia, sobrepasa los 300.000 millones de dólares.
Y eso solo los bancos. Si hablas de industria, logística, distribución (alimentaria y no alimentaria), etc nos vamos por encima del billón.

Ten en cuenta que hasta el momento, Rusia ha respetado absolutamente todas las industrias y fábricas de empresas extranjeras que han decidido parar y cerrar, pero no marcharse. Las fábricas de Mercedes, BMW, Toyota, Stellantis, Cadillac, Opel... siguen en manos occidentales. Nadie las ha tocado, de momento.

Por no hablar de los activos de BP o Shell, o de los Bancos como Unicredit, JP Morgan, Visa, Mastercard, etc, etc.
Y en distribución...HM, Zara y sus derivados, Ikea, Leroy Merlin, Auchan, Decatchlon...

Hablamos de billones de dólares de activos, que llegado el caso, Rusia se apropiaría.
Pero no va a ocurrir, porque NADIE se va a hacer con los activos rusos en el extranjero. 
Se han congelado, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No ha sido condenado, faltaría mas, pero la detención y paso por calabozo no se lo quitó nadie. Y posteriores denuncias tampoco.



Bueno ... el paso por el calabozo es inevitable y lógico. Si una hijaputa te denuncia en falso y te sueltan, la reacción del 90 % de la peña sería convertir en realidad la denuncia lo antes posible. Es mejor pasar el calentón a buen recaudo por el bien de la otra y por el propio, sobre todo por el propio.

En cuanto al resto, siempre la puede demandar por simulación de delito, denuncia falsa y pedirle daños y perfuicios. Si, si ... problemas, pero es lo que hay. Mejor eso que rajarla y acabar entre rejas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

Te lo traduzco:

Jefe de ventas de empresa de armas USA: "Pasadme con el jefe de inteligencia para que le informe de que los europeos están parando ya de comprar armas y que cuál es su comisión por decir que Rusia quiere invadir toda Europa."


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, por los precios no, eso no es sólo algo que Rusia pueda cambiar... pero sí se la tendría que declarar si por ejemplo decide recortar su producción... ello obligaría a Europa a buscar desesperadamente recursos donde fuese y al precio que fuese... y China acabaría COMPITIENDO en el mismo escenario... al final el único que podría inyectar más gas es Rusia y SI NO QUIERE...
> 
> La amistad es importante... PERO LOS INTERESES MAS...



La amistad es subyacente; la simbiosis es la estrategia. Hasta cumplir los objetivos.
Inapelable.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para comerte una condena por viogen tiene que haber, mínimo, parte médico. Su palabra contra la tuya no vale.



Para que te condenen si hacen falta pruebas, claro, es que lo contrario sería de locos pero para que al supuesto agresor le apliquen todo tipo de medidas cautelares incluyendo no ver a sus hijos no tantas y al reves, para beneficiarse del estatuto de victima no hace falta ni siquiera a veces una denunca oficial para según que beneficios ... O sea que para joder la vida a un hombre con una denuncia no hace falta que te juzguen y existen muchos incentivo para hacerlo.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El 24 de febrero a esta guerra se le daba una duración de 3 días. 3 meses después estamos hablando de que Ucrania casi se puede meter hasta Belgorod si le apetece. 

Creo que es bastante meritorio.


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Europa es un despiporre lo mires como lo mires... la agenda energética OBLIGA a Polonia a renunciar a SU CARBON, que es dañino para el medio ambiente y en el 2060 tendrá que elegir entre gas ruso o tecnología francesa nuclear y esta ÚLTIMA depende en gran medida del coste del combustible nuclear en el mercado mundial... que a su vez depende del combustible nuclear ruso...
> 
> Riete tú de eso....



Dudo que Polonia exista en el 2060, así pues que tampoco hagan planes a tan largo plazo


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Rusia le vende a China lo que le haga falta para sortear la crisis y con ello sólo redibuja el mapa de suministro de de mercados energéticos. Además se lo vende más barato que el valor de mercado con lo que la única distorsión del mercado para China y el segundo aliado, India, es que tienen ventaja competitiva.
> 
> Eso sin contar con la explotación energética de las islas Kuriles que ahí creo que todos ganan.
> 
> ...



El principal problema del mundo ahora mismo es ese, muchos billetes y activos y derivados financieros y pocas cosas que comprar ... Si todo el mundo suelta sus billetes para comprar cosas se acabo el juego y mas te vale tener con que cazar tu comida porque los ahorros no valdrían para nada o casí nada. Si China se deshace de sus dolares entonces veriamos una depreciación del dolar tremenda ...


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Insisto, sal a la calle y habla con la gente normal. Que "la gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales", dice...



La gente se cree el telediario, al gordo de la sexta, la radio y la prensa. Excepto lo que conocen, claro, nos ha jodido.
No se dan cuenta de que si mienten en lo que ya conocen, mentirán en -todo-.

Obviamente no se puede engañar a todo el mundo. Hay gente que piensa, disiente, razona. Esto no se promueve.
No hay libertad para discutir y tampoco el sistema educativo lo promueve ni la sociedad/gobierno/gente lo permite.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No ha sido condenado, faltaría mas, pero la detención y paso por calabozo no se lo quitó nadie. Y posteriores denuncias tampoco.



Los abogados aconsejan a las mujeres denunciar los viernes a partir de las 15:00 ... Para que le tengan al marido en el calabozo hasta el lunes ...


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Insisto, sal a la calle y habla con la gente normal. Que "la gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales", dice...



La gente se cree el telediario, al gordo de la sexta, la radio y la prensa. Excepto lo que conocen, claro, nos ha jodido.
No se dan cuenta de que si mienten en lo que ya conocen, mentirán en -todo-.

Obviamente no se puede engañar a todo el mundo. Hay gente que piensa, disiente, razona. Esto no se promueve.
No hay libertad para discutir y tampoco el sistema educativo lo promueve ni la sociedad/gobierno/gente lo permite.


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Insisto, sal a la calle y habla con la gente normal. Que "la gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales", dice...



Sí.
La gente se cree el telediario, al gordo de la sexta, la radio y la prensa. Excepto lo que conocen, claro, nos ha jodido.
No se dan cuenta de que si mienten en lo que ya conocen, mentirán en -todo-.

Obviamente no se puede engañar a todo el mundo. Hay gente que piensa, disiente, razona. Esto no se promueve.
No hay libertad para discutir y tampoco el sistema educativo lo promueve ni la sociedad/gobierno/gente lo permite.

Me gusta la discusión y el diálogo. 
Por ejemplo. Aquí (Cataluña, Valencia) yo he discutido con indepes y es desesperante. No he encontrado ni siquiera uno que no se salga de sus dogmas, repeticiones de los mantras y falta de lógica. A veces se ponen rápidamente en actitud violenta (gritos, insultos) de forma innecesaria.
No tengo paciencia y los dejo estar. 
Por supuesto hay gente así en todos lados. Pero si queremos igualdad y libertad no puede ser para unos sí y para otros no. Ya sea quien sea.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Rusia le vende a China lo que le haga falta para sortear la crisis y con ello sólo redibuja el mapa de suministro de de mercados energéticos. Además se lo vende más barato que el valor de mercado con lo que la única distorsión del mercado para China y el segundo aliado, India, es que tienen ventaja competitiva.
> 
> Eso sin contar con la explotación energética de las islas Kuriles que ahí creo que todos ganan.
> 
> ...



Eres de los viejos del lugar... ya en la crisis del 2008, esto no es más que el capítulo siguiente, Rusia y China ofrecieron los derechos de giro... y ya en aquellos momentos eso suponía para China una enorme pérdida de ahorros, pero las cosas llegan a dónde llegan y son lo que son...

China es consciente desde esos tiempos que un día esos dólares valdrán lo que en realidad valen... lo tienen más que previsto, simplemente es saber cúando sucederá y EL COMO sucederá...

Que suceda es lo que intenta evitar el Tio Sam... pero hemos llegado demasiado lejos, como una década más lejos INCLUSO DEL MEJOR DE LOS SUEÑOS... es lo que hay y no soy peak-oilero, conste...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

@manodura79

A mi toda la jugada esta me empieza a sonar a comisionismo puro y duro; la banda del Zelensky que no para de pedir cosas genera demanda de otras cosas; la industria correspondiente llena el cazo de la banda del Zelensky.

Se nota claramente en como están reaccionando el embajador en Alemania y el ministro de exteriores, con declaraciones agresivas, arrogantes y en muchos casos insultantes y amenazantes; están hablando en función de la protección que creen que sus "jefes" les van a ofrecer; y esta claro que solo hay "un jefe" que puede llegar hasta donde ellos creen que necesitan ser protegidos.

Lo que también tengo claro es que después de la guerra, quitando lo mas granado de la banda del Zelensky (Zelensky, su familia y gente muy cercana), mucho ucraniano rey del Twitter va a tener que dormir con un ojo abierto literalmente. Tengo muy poca confianza en los super-poderes que siempre se han asignado a los "espias" rusos, mas invento de los EEUU y GB para tener a la peña acojonada que realidad, pero meterles un par de balas en la cabeza a tíos como el embajador ucraniano en Alemania o el ministro de asuntos exteriores ucraniano no requiere mucho mas que paciencia una vez que dejen de ser directamente útiles. Y ojo, que el tirador quizás sea hasta ucraniano, una vez que se empiecen a echar cuentas reales de lo que esta pasando en la guerra. Muertos, heridos, dinero robado, armas vendidas en el mercado negro, etc. La Pelosi, una vez acabada la guerra, seguro que se muestra menos solidaria y bastante olvidadiza...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en cerca de 26.500 los militares de Rusia fallecidos desde el inicio de la guerra.*
Las fuerzas armadas de *Ucrania* han cifrado este miércoles en cerca de 26.500 el número de soldados rusos fallecidos desde el comienzo de la *guerra*, lo que supone 350 más que el martes, un recuento muy superior al que reconoce Moscú.

El Estado Mayor del ejército ucraniano ha recalcado en un mensaje en Facebook que hasta la fecha han muerto "cerca de 26.350" militares rusos, sin que las autoridades rusas hayan facilitado un registro concreto desde hace varias semanas.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Comentario de Rybar sobre el documento filtrado que muestra una incursión polaca el 22 de mayo... 
t.me/rybar/32525

_*Colegas, nos asaltan vagas dudas.

Nos fijamos en cierta carta dirigida al comandante del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania, Deyneko,
en la que se notifica oficialmente el inminente despliegue de un contingente conjunto polaco-lituano 
de mantenimiento de la paz (hasta 9.500 efectivos y 279 vehículos) en territorio ucraniano.

Y tenemos pensamientos: ¿era un niño? Pues bien, no creemos que tales notificaciones pasen por la señal 
No, entendemos que Kim cambió la contraseña. Pero asumimos que se nos muestra lo que queremos ver
a propósito.

El general de brigada Shapovalov escribe que está previsto que el contingente entre a las 4 de la mañana
del 22 de mayo por el paso fronterizo de Rava-Russkaya - Grebenne. La razón formal es la necesidad 
de garantizar la seguridad de Ucrania.

Por supuesto, estamos llenos de escepticismo. Pero nos quedan 12 días. Esperemos, ¿de acuerdo?
*_
*Y si esto resulta ser cierto, el conflicto se vuelve aún más interesante.

*


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... el paso por el calabozo es inevitable y lógico. Si una hijaputa te denuncia en falso y te sueltan, la reacción del 90 % de la peña sería convertir en realidad la denuncia lo antes posible. Es mejor pasar el calentón a buen recaudo por el bien de la otra y por el propio, sobre todo por el propio.
> 
> En cuanto al resto, siempre la puede demandar por simulación de delito, denuncia falsa y pedirle daños y perfuicios. Si, si ... problemas, pero es lo que hay. Mejor eso que rajarla y acabar entre rejas.



Si te ha puesto una denuncia y te han llevado a un calabozo, lo has merecido y sobre todo ES UNA buena manera de RECORDARTE qué pasa cuando la entrepierna no deja ver a tu cerebro...

Tanta tontería con lo de las denuncias...

A veces incluso el mejor se equivoca, pasa... y no es malo el tener experiencias negativas... bastante peor es IMAGINAR una vida con esa tipa y no haber descubierto jamás lo que te podría haber hecho... eso sí que sería una condena...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Kuleba: "El objetivo es expulsar a los rusos de todo nuestro país"*
*Ucrania* ha elevado sus objetivos de *guerra* y ahora pretende expulsar a las fuerzas rusas de todo el país. Esto es lo que ha afirmado el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba,* en una entrevista con el _Financial Times_ .

"En los primeros meses de la guerra, la victoria para nosotros coincidió con la retirada de las fuerzas rusas de las posiciones que ocupaban antes del 24 de febrero", explicó Kuleba, "ahora, si somos lo suficientemente fuertes en el frente militar y ganamos la batalla en Donbás , que es crucial para la dinámica futura del* conflicto*, la victoria de esta* guerra* para nosotros será la liberación del resto de nuestro territorio", agregó.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dudo que Polonia exista en el 2060, así pues que tampoco hagan planes a tan largo plazo



Pues después de aceptar lo de la agenda energética, que quieres que te diga...

Ni los rusos les han hecho la mitad ya de lo que les ha hecho la UE, pero... 

Luego llorarán que si esto o lo otro, pero... ellos solitos han RENUNCIADO a su carbón por PALABRAS y muchas... en fin, tienen lo que tienen, no es casual...


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

*Tanta obsesion con Azovstal no es normal*









Russia-Ukraine war: trapped and wounded Azovstal soldiers plead for rescue; Ukraine to suspend Russian gas pipeline to Europe – live


Photos published by Azov Regiment purport to show squalid conditions in steel plant; GTSOU declares force majeure on Russian gas flows




www.theguardian.com




.

*Los soldados heridos atrapados en Azovstal piden ayuda*

Una serie de fotos publicadas en el canal de Telegram del Regimiento Azov a primera hora de la mañana muestran las míseras condiciones de los defensores ucranianos heridos encerrados en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, en la sitiada Mariupol.

Las estremecedoras imágenes revelan el horror de un "hospital" improvisado y poco iluminado en el interior de la planta, donde los soldados reciben tratamiento, muchos de ellos por pérdida de miembros. Las fotos se publicaron junto a un comunicado en el que se pedía ayuda.

Todo el mundo civilizado debe ver las condiciones en las que se encuentran los defensores heridos y lisiados de Mariupol y actuar.

En condiciones totalmente insalubres, con heridas abiertas vendadas con restos de vendas no estériles, sin la medicación necesaria e incluso sin comida.

*Hacemos un llamamiento a la ONU y a la Cruz Roja para que muestren su humanidad y reafirmen los principios básicos sobre los que fueron creados, rescatando a los heridos que ya no son combatientes.*

Los militares que ven en la foto y cientos más en la planta de Azovstal defendieron a Ucrania y a todo el mundo civilizado con graves heridas a costa de su propia salud. ¿Acaso Ucrania y la comunidad mundial son ahora incapaces de protegerlos y cuidarlos?".

*El regimiento abogó por la "evacuación inmediata de los militares heridos a los territorios controlados por Ucrania", donde podrían recibir asistencia y cuidados adecuados.

PD: Fotos en el link.*


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para comerte una condena por viogen tiene que haber, mínimo, parte médico. Su palabra contra la tuya no vale.



Solo con una llamada de teléfono de la señora tiene ud a la policía en su puerta y se come 24 h. De calabozo o 48 si es fin de semana, luego ya se verá. Todo muy democrático y tal como es el globalismo N.W.O.


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te ha puesto una denuncia y te han llevado a un calabozo, lo has merecido y sobre todo ES UNA buena manera de RECORDARTE qué pasa cuando la entrepierna no deja ver a tu cerebro...
> 
> Tanta tontería con lo de las denuncias...
> 
> A veces incluso el mejor se equivoca, pasa... y no es malo el tener experiencias negativas... bastante peor es IMAGINAR una vida con esa tipa y no haber descubierto jamás lo que te podría haber hecho... eso sí que sería una condena...



Pocas tías denunciarán en falso porque si, porque hoy le apetece. A eso se llega en contextos de parejas muy deterioradas cuando ellas no ven otra manera (civilizada) de librarse del maromo. Muy hasta los cojones tiene que estar una tia de ti, y muchos problemas le estás planteando tu para un divorcio civilizado, cuando se llega a eso.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*"Una oportunidad de sobrevivir" en las acerías de Ucrania.*
Reservas de agua y comida, generadores, aseos, un montón de colchones o estufas de leña en búnkeres a gran profundidad. En las acerías de concepción soviética de *Ucrania*, todo está ideado pensando en una eventual *guerra*.

De estilo muy similar a la planta de *Azovstal* donde están atrincheradas las últimas fuerzas ucranianas en la ciudad portuaria de *Mariupol*, la fábrica Zaporizhstal muestra cómo estas industrias de la época estalinista están diseñadas para desafiar una *invasión*.

"Podemos quedarnos en los refugios por mucho tiempo", dijo el empleado de la fábrica Igor Buglayev, de 20 años, con mono y capucha de seguridad de color plateado.

"Creo que nos dará la oportunidad de sobrevivir", añade mientras el metal fundido fluye y chispea a su espalda.


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

Resumen del dia. Muy completo, con información de ambos bandos. Fuente The Guardian.


*Ucrania ha dicho que suspenderá el flujo de gas a través de un punto de tránsito que, según dice, suministra casi un tercio del combustible que se transporta desde Rusia a Europa a través de Ucrania,* culpando a Moscú de la medida y diciendo que trasladará los flujos a otro lugar.
GTSOU, que opera el sistema de gas de Ucrania, dijo que detendría los envíos a través de la ruta de Sokhranivka a partir del miércoles, declarando "fuerza mayor", una cláusula invocada cuando una empresa se ve afectada por algo que escapa a su control.
*Gazprom, que tiene el monopolio de las exportaciones de gas ruso por gasoducto, dijo que era "tecnológicamente imposible" trasladar todos los volúmenes al punto de interconexión de Sudzha, más al oeste,* como proponía GTSOU.
Una serie de fotos publicadas en el canal de Telegram del Regimiento Azov a primera hora de la mañana pretenden mostrar las míseras condiciones de los defensores ucranianos heridos que se refugian bajo la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en la sitiada Mariupol.
L*as fuerzas ucranianas han retomado pueblos en la región de Kharkiv, según ha declarado el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy en su discurso nocturno.* La liberación de Cherkaski Tyshky, Ruski Tyshki, Borshchova y Slobozhanske podría marcar una nueva fase de la guerra, dijo Zelenskiy, al tiempo que advirtió que no se debían esperar "victorias seguras".
Las fuerzas armadas rusas afirman que durante la noche atacaron 93 objetivos, incluidos dos puestos de mando y tres depósitos de municiones del ejército ucraniano. Como resultado de los ataques, dicen, murieron más de 280 nacionalistas y 59 unidades de equipo militar quedaron inutilizadas.
El ejército ucraniano afirma que en la provincia de Donetsk y Luhansk "los defensores de Ucrania repelieron 12 ataques del enemigo, destruyeron 12 tanques, cuatro sistemas de artillería, 19 unidades de vehículos blindados de combate, siete coches y dos unidades de equipos especiales de ingeniería del enemigo".
*Ucrania también acusó a Rusia de utilizar "sistemas de guerra electrónica para suprimir los canales de radio"*.
El gobernador de Kharkiv, Oleh Synyehubov, dijo que la región nororiental de Ucrania estaba "relativamente tranquila", pero advirtió a los ciudadanos: "Es peligroso volver a los asentamientos recientemente liberados. El enemigo lo ha minado todo, incluidas las escuelas, las guarderías y las casas particulares".
Rusia podría dominar el noroeste del Mar Negro si consigue consolidar su posición en la Isla de la Serpiente, según el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
*El ex presidente ruso Dmitri Medvédev ha acusado a Estados Unidos de librar una "guerra por delegación" contra Rusia después de que la Cámara de Representantes aprobara un paquete de ayuda de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*.
El presidente de la Duma Estatal rusa, Viacheslav Volodin, ha acusado a Washington de utilizar el paquete de ayuda para "endeudar" a Ucrania y de apropiarse de las reservas de grano del país en lugar de pagar.
*La propuesta de la Unión Europea sobre las sanciones petroleras contra Rusia destruiría la economía húngara y no ofrece una solución a los enormes problemas que crearía para el país, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Péter Szijjártó.*


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Solo con una llamada de teléfono de la señora tiene ud a la policía en su puerta y se come 24 h. De calabozo o 48 si es fin de semana, luego ya se verá. Todo muy democrático y tal como es el globalismo N.W.O.



Putas señoras... tú en tu vida tranquilamente y ZAS... ahí aparece la señora y su denuncia... mientras tú estabas viendo a tu "Real mandril" o Barsa ganar su champions... es que... putas señoras, no podrían ellas buscarse algo en que divertirse... 

Es que escucharos es DEMASIADO...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que la amenaza rusa en Jarkov está en retroceso.*
El control ruso se está aflojando en *Jarkov*, la segunda ciudad de *Ucrania*, que ha sido bombardeada desde finales de febrero, dijeron las autoridades de Ucrania la noche del martes, mientras que el conflicto podría extenderse al suroeste, advirtió Washington.

"Nuestras fuerzas armadas nos han dado buenas noticias en la región de *Jarkov*. Los ocupantes son expulsados gradualmente de Járkov", aseguró el presidente* Volodimir Zelenski *en un video.

"Agradezco a todos nuestros combatientes que se mantienen firmes y muestran una fuerza sobrehumana para expulsar al ejército invasor", agregó.

"Las localidades de Cherkasy Tychky, Rusky Tychky, Rubijne y Bayrak fueron liberadas" en la región de *Jarkov*, este, indicó el estado mayor ucraniano en Facebook.

"Así, el enemigo fue alejado aún más de Járkov y los ocupantes tuvieron aún menos oportunidades de atacar ese centro regional", añadió.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te ha puesto una denuncia y te han llevado a un calabozo, lo has merecido y sobre todo ES UNA buena manera de RECORDARTE qué pasa cuando la entrepierna no deja ver a tu cerebro...
> 
> Tanta tontería con lo de las denuncias...
> 
> A veces incluso el mejor se equivoca, pasa... y no es malo el tener experiencias negativas... bastante peor es IMAGINAR una vida con esa tipa y no haber descubierto jamás lo que te podría haber hecho... eso sí que sería una condena...



Espero que dusfrute ud de una denuncia falsa señor , ya que tanto apoya esas leyes globalistas


----------



## Argentium (11 May 2022)

*Los precios del gas en Europa suben tras la caída de los flujos rusos a través de Ucrania*
11/05/2022

Los precios del gas al por mayor en Gran Bretaña y Holanda subieron el miércoles por la mañana, tras una caída de dos días, después de que los flujos de gas ruso a través de Ucrania cayeran tras la declaración de fuerza mayor en una ruta.
En el mercado británico del gas, el contrato para entrega inmediata TRGBNBPWKD subió 10 peniques hasta los 40 peniques por termia a las 0901 GMT, mientras que el contrato para entrega al día siguiente TRGBNBPD1 subió 3 peniques hasta los 41 peniques por termia.
En el mercado holandés del gas, el contrato para entrega al día siguiente TRNLTTFD1 subía 6,42 euros hasta los 87,00 euros por megavatio/hora (MWh), mientras que el de entrega en julio TRNLTTFMc2 subía 4,9 euros hasta los 98,50 euros/MWh.
“Esto es la muerte por mil cortes. Nos sentamos sin saber qué esperar. Aunque seguimos recibiendo cargas de gas, la curva se mantiene alta debido a la incertidumbre”, dijo un comerciante de gas europeo.
“Por supuesto, la gente estará menos dispuesta a vender gas más barato, pero al final del día el mercado probablemente bajará a medida que se bombee más gas”, añadió.
Ucrania dijo el martes que suspendería el flujo de gas a través de un punto de tránsito que, según dijo, entrega casi un tercio del gas que Rusia canaliza a Europa a través de Ucrania, culpando a Moscú de la medida y diciendo que trasladaría los flujos a otro lugar.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pocas tías denunciarán en falso porque si, porque hoy le apetece. A eso se llega en contextos de parejas muy deterioradas cuando ellas no ven otra manera (civilizada) de librarse del maromo. Muy hasta los cojones tiene que estar una tia de ti, y muchos problemas le estás planteando tu para un divorcio civilizado, cuando se llega a eso.



HIJOPUTISMO... pero de ellas y ellos no menos... luego que si leyes y tontas...

¿No sabes con quíen te juntas???... y luego cuando las cosas salen mal, ¿qué haces?, ¿qué esperas?... pero siempre igual, personas IRRACIONALES dispuestas a todo con tal de conseguir salirse con la suya como si la vida fuese un puto cuadrilátero de boxeo y uno pudiese tumbar a quíen quisiese si tiene MAS PODER Y FUERZA... irracionalidad llevada al límite: INMADUREZ... 

En fin...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*La fuga de película de la líder de Pussy Riot: logra escapar de Rusia disfrazada de 'rider'*
Abandonó el móvil para evitar ser rastreada, se calzó un traje de verde de repartidora de comida a domicilio y logró lo que se proponía: escapar de una Rusia cada vez más represiva con la oposición a las políticas de su presidente, Vladimir Putin. *Maria Alyokhina*, conocida como *Masha*, líder de *Pussy Riot*, ha conseguido salir de su país tras dos intentos frustrados.

La fuga de la cabeza visible del grupo musical que más irrita al _zar_*Putin *ha tenido todos los elementos de una película de espías. Ella misma ha relatado su gesta al _New York Times_, en una entrevista concedida desde *Vilna*, la capital de *Lituania*.

Exactamente 10 años después de la _performance _en la catedral de *Moscú*, que la llevó a la fama internacional y a vivir permanentemente perseguida, *Masha *escuchaba desde su celda un encendido discurso de *Putin *que desembocaría, tres días más tarde, en la *invasión de Ucrania*. Fue un antes y un después en su vida, había prometido quedarse en Rusia, pasase lo que pasase, pero aquello anticipaba un futuro demasiado negro.





__





La fuga de película de la líder de Pussy Riot: logra escapar de Rusia disfrazada de 'rider'


Abandonó el móvil para evitar ser rastreada, se calzó un traje de verde de repartidora de comida a domicilio y logró lo que se proponía: escapar de una Rusia cada vez más...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> La gente se cree el telediario, al gordo de la sexta, la radio y la prensa. Excepto lo que conocen, claro, nos ha jodido.
> No se dan cuenta de que si mienten en lo que ya conocen, mentirán en -todo-.
> 
> Obviamente no se puede engañar a todo el mundo. Hay gente que piensa, disiente, razona. Esto no se promueve.
> No hay libertad para discutir y tampoco el sistema educativo lo promueve ni la sociedad/gobierno/gente lo permite.



A la peña realmente poco a poco le esta empezando a sudar la polla el tema de Ucrania... y mejor, mas no se puede pedir. Los Mass Mierda no han sabido medir que tanta BASURA desinformativa en tal grado de tamaño, proporción y a todas horas se ha vuelto en contra de lo que pretendían, en un sentido básico de que la gente se harta dentro de todo este mundo de consumo rápido y de infoxicación. Y por otro lado, la guerra de propaganda poco a poco los RUSOS en Europa Occidental le están dando la vuelta. Es imposible encontrar a alguien INFORMADO y ESTUDIADO que no eche pestes de la OTAN, de Ucrania y de su puta madre... a no ser que estés a sueldo o seas gilipollas. Ya lo hablamos alguna vez, este conflicto ha puesto sino coincidiente pero si en el mismo grado y barco de simpatías a gente de procedencias ideológicas muy distintas, pero convergen en la crítica al sistema... si es que hasta una ameba ve que lo que llaman "Occidente" o "Europa (Occidental)" esta en ABSOLUTA DECADENCIA, ya lo estaba, pero la aceleración del proceso ha cogido una velocidad supersónica. Y el establishment mediático y político intentado tomarnos por gilipollas... yo deje de ver la TV (ya la veía poco) desde Febrero por higiene y salud mental... ahora la veo para despollarme.

Yo es que es leer las declaraciones de LAVROV y luego lees a BORREL y sabes perfectamente quien va a salir bien de esto. Estamos en una partida entre ajedrecistas por un lado que saben muy bien en el mundo que viven, y entre auténticos lunáticos incultos e ignorantes, en su burbuja... su coca y sus putas, y vendiendo a los paises que representan a la miseria.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pocas tías denunciarán en falso porque si, porque hoy le apetece. A eso se llega en contextos de parejas muy deterioradas cuando ellas no ven otra manera (civilizada) de librarse del maromo. Muy hasta los cojones tiene que estar una tia de ti, y muchos problemas le estás planteando tu para un divorcio civilizado, cuando se llega a eso.



Perdón? , con solo una denuncia tienen cubierta una prestación cuasi indefinida, preferencia para trabajar y custodia de los hijos asegurada, que me esta ud contando ?


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Espero qje dusfrute ud de una denuncia falsa señor , ya que tanto apoya esas leyes globalistas




De una señora o de una bruja????... no sé la verdad, yo espero que no... no voy por la calle buscando fortuna con nadie y sin tengo que pedir excusas soy el primero... más vale un mal entuerto que un buen juicio... y luego como tengo algo de sentido común evito según que malos pasos... especialmente cuando trato con señoras, vamos...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Formarse una opinión es inherente al ser humano, no puedes impedir o no puedes controlar lo que vas a sentir al contarte algo, cuanta más emocionalidad tenga ese hecho, es más fácil que te formes una opinión en un sentido, eso está muy claro. De hecho, lo vemos en las comunicaciones acerca de Ucrania, cada "bando" trata de apelar a la emocionalidad de los hechos para "tener la razón".
> En eso caemos todos, es imposible no hacerlo, además, según con quien hables, según como te informes ya vas tu moldeando esa opinión hacia lo que más a gusto te hace sentir, sobre todo con uno mismo, que suele ser nuestro mayor enemigo y "critico"
> Insisto, no me parece que haya otra organización posible que no sea la libertad de acción y pensamiento, si a ti ese único hecho, es lo que te lleva a pensar que es un "bando"...entonces, tienes un problema, porque...¿cuál es el otro bando= uno que no crea en la libertad? o que esa libertad de opinión, incluso aún estando equivocada, no sea la correcta u por ende, la perseguida?
> ¿Qué opinión hay que tener para ser "aceptado" dentro del bando de los buenos? hay que tener en cuenta unos hechos y otros no?, por qué?



que sí que sí que nos conocemos, vete de frente como asteriscos o el circunpanchito que no cuela piratón


----------



## Artedi (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Solo con una llamada de teléfono de la señora tiene ud a la policía en su puerta y se come 24 h. De calabozo o 48 si es fin de semana, luego ya se verá. Todo muy democrático y tal como es el globalismo N.W.O.



Creo que lo másmejor es viernes después del almuerzo, te plantas en las 72h hasta el lunes al mediodía.

En muchos casos, sobre todo cuando hay determinadas abogadas por el medio, se da esa puñetera coincidencia. Pero centrémonos en Ucrania...


----------



## ENRABATOR (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para comerte una condena por viogen tiene que haber, mínimo, parte médico. Su palabra contra la tuya no vale.



Claro que vale, solo basta que tenga un relato coherente


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Perdón? , con solo una denuncia tienen cubierta una prestación cuasi indefinida, preferencia para trabajar y custodia de los hijos asegurada, que me esta ud contando ?



Ya fuese cierto eso que dices... conozco más de un parado que pasaría de buen grado por ello si tuviese asegurado la vida de sus hijos, pero... VA A SER QUE NO ES TAN SENCILLO...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hungria parece que puede estar en disposición de hacer buena maleta:
> 
> La UE prepara planes para enviar dinero en efectivo a Hungría si Orbán acepta la prohibición del petróleo ruso, 10 de mayo



Que manden varios trenes que con una maleta poco tienen para quemar en la estufa en el otoño pa calentase


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Putas señoras... tú en tu vida tranquilamente y ZAS... ahí aparece la señora y su denuncia... mientras tú estabas viendo a tu "Real mandril" o Barsa ganar su champions... es que... putas señoras, no podrían ellas buscarse algo en que divertirse...
> 
> Es que escucharos es DEMASIADO...



A veces pienso que el lavado de cerebro ha ido demasiado lejos, pida perdón al N.W.O. por ser hombre y acabamos antes


----------



## Snowball (11 May 2022)

Dejad la viogen para otros hilos

Gracias


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La fuga de película de la líder de Pussy Riot: logra escapar de Rusia disfrazada de 'rider'*
> Abandonó el móvil para evitar ser rastreada, se calzó un traje de verde de repartidora de comida a domicilio y logró lo que se proponía: escapar de una Rusia cada vez más represiva con la oposición a las políticas de su presidente, Vladimir Putin. *Maria Alyokhina*, conocida como *Masha*, líder de *Pussy Riot*, ha conseguido salir de su país tras dos intentos frustrados.
> 
> La fuga de la cabeza visible del grupo musical que más irrita al _zar_*Putin *ha tenido todos los elementos de una película de espías. Ella misma ha relatado su gesta al _New York Times_, en una entrevista concedida desde *Vilna*, la capital de *Lituania*.
> ...



Tanta paz lleves como descanso dejas zorrona


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Claro que vale, solo basta que tenga un *relato coherente*




Relato coherente mientras estuvo viviendo contigo imagino que fue trenzando... y te daría miedo la cárcel... jajajajaaa... hostia a mí me hubiese dado miedo el RELATO COHERENTE que he vivido... jajajajajaa


----------



## Loignorito (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Sería un meme propagandístico estupendo, tomar el lanzamiento de uno de esos desde el lateral, dado que casi forman una zeta. Por un lado el misil sube y pivota lateralmente, formando la parte superior de esta. Igualmente, el flujo inicial del mismo genera una humareda y repulsión de tierra que podría formar la parte inferior de la afamada letra. Solo es una idea.


----------



## Bimbo (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya fuese cierto eso que dices... conozco más de un parado que pasaría de buen grado por ello si tuviese asegurado la vida de sus hijos, pero... VA A SER QUE NO ES TAN SENCILLO...



pues si muchos gitanos, moros lo hacen, tambien porque te dan los papeles si eres ilegal y denuncias


----------



## Salamandra (11 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El principal problema del mundo ahora mismo es ese, muchos billetes y activos y derivados financieros y pocas cosas que comprar ... Si todo el mundo suelta sus billetes para comprar cosas se acabo el juego y mas te vale tener con que cazar tu comida porque los ahorros no valdrían para nada o casí nada. Si China se deshace de sus dolares entonces veriamos una depreciación del dolar tremenda ...



Quizás le interese económicamente el sangrado lento pero... lo que han hecho con Rusia ha cambiado el tablero y de hecho encargaron un informe al efecto. Otro que se posicionó fue Israel que cambió ligeramente las monedas de reserva bajando el euro y subiendo el yuan pero también poquito a poco.

China, de cualquier forma se enfrenta además a otro problema y es que todo lo que se pague en armas y se está destinando un montón de dinero al efecto es dinero que no vende China. La verdad me sobrepasa como implica todo ésto en las economías de China y Rusia, pero a China no le viene nada bien.

A Rusia, pese al mebargo, le viene compensará algo el embargo porque se le comprará más armamento y comida que es de lo que no se puede prescindir.

Pero la pobreza de los ciudadanos de los países suponen toda un desafío para la reconversión de la industria. No sé si India y Brasil con sus crecimientos pueden absorber lo que pierde Europa y El tío Sam.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Los servicios estadounidenses confirman la muerte de hasta 10 generales rusos.*
Incluso Estados Unidos confirma ahora que varios altos funcionarios de *Moscú* han caído desde el comienzo de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Según el jefe de los servicios de inteligencia militar de EEUU, el general Scott Berrier, entre 8 y 10 generales rusos murieron en el frente bajo el fuego de las fuerzas de *Kiev*.

El alto número de víctimas se debe al "papel inusual" que los líderes militares de *Moscú* han jugado en la *guerra contra Ucrania*. "En lugar de dirigir las operaciones de forma remota", explicó Berrier, "los generales rusos tenían que ir al frente para asegurarse de que se cumplieran sus órdenes".


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Perdón? , con solo una denuncia tienen cubierta una prestación cuasi indefinida, preferencia para trabajar y custodia de los hijos asegurada, que me esta ud contando ?



Eso va como lo de los moros que llegan a Tarifa? Pisar la playa y paguita?


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A veces pienso que el lavado de cerebro ha ido demasiado lejos, pida perdón al N.W.O. por ser hombre y acabamos antes



No hombre no... tú problema es el pagafantismo, no el NWO... eso tiene otras pautas... una visión absurda y estúpida, sensibilizada y muy mamarracha de lo que es la mujer y el feminismo en gran medida: PAGAFANTISMO...

Vosotros sí sois un problemón... tragais lo que os pongan, especialmente si eso va envuelto en sensiblería de nenitas y unas curvas sugerentes...

MADURA... una mujer es igual que tú, tiene los mismos intereses si puede abusar lo hará IGUAL que tú...

Déjate de bobadas... si eres incapaz de conocer hembra, pues lo siento, es triste, pero más triste es aceptar a cualquiera en la vida de uno por no estar sólo... déjate de sandeces... MADURA... 

Elijes malos socios y no es que TODO EL MUNDO sea un cabrón... pero en la vida hay cabrones... lo que TIENES es que saber elegir... y si sale mal, pues en la vida MUCHAS COSAS SALEN MAL...


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

En lo que respecta a la decisión de reducir el paso del gas, mi impresión es que la misma se tomó en Washington,
por lo que parece estaría dirigida a Alemania y los tibios. El intento de la Von Der Leyen de imponer un embargo
a las importaciones de petróleo ruso en toda la UE está fracasando, así que, esta presión podría estar vinculada
al mentado fracaso para desestabilizar aún más a Europa.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> pues si muchos gitanos, moros lo hacen, tambien porque te dan los papeles si eres ilegal y denuncias



Gitano, por algo que no viene al caso, conozco a alguno y chungo... y eso no va a ir a la cárcel, ni por los hijos, ni por la paga, ni por la mujer, eso va a ser que no, que la mujer o los hijos vayan cosa aparte sería, pero ellos... a ver... 

Lo de los moros, como que no, si es para PAPELES... lo de algún sudamericano me lo creo, pero... con...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Esta invasión se podría haber parado, pero parece que va a ser larga, duradera y drástica. ¿Y los servicios de diplomacia demostrando su valía?


----------



## Sinjar (11 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Quizás le interese económicamente el sangrado lento pero... lo que han hecho con Rusia ha cambiado el tablero y de hecho encargaron un informe al efecto. Otro que se posicionó fue Israel que cambió ligeramente las monedas de reserva bajando el euro y subiendo el yuan pero también poquito a poco.
> 
> China, de cualquier forma se enfrenta además a otro problema y es que todo lo que se pague en armas y se está destinando un montón de dinero al efecto es dinero que no vende China. La verdad me sobrepasa como implica todo ésto en las economías de China y Rusia, pero a China no le viene nada bien.
> 
> ...



Como yo lo veo es que perdemos todos. Ganan la industria armamentística y la de "reconstrucción" y esta última depende.
Pero lo que no sabemos es quien pierde menos. Sabemos que Europa se va al carrer. Alemania se va a tomar por culo después del verano. Lo dicen ellos. Y sabemos que el rublo está muy fuerte y que Rusia ingresa el doble por los hidrocarburos. Hasta España compra mas a Rusia que antes. El problema viene cuando los nuevos contratos con China y India se cierren y el gas vaya para allí. Entonces Alemania tiene un lio gordísimo. Y lo saben, Lo que quieren es alto el fuego y pelillos a la mar. Para muestra tenemos a Javier. En cambio Josep y Ursula no se enteran o van a calzón quitado.


----------



## frangelico (11 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Sobre la venta de armas: el problema de saltarse los "certificados de último usuario" que restringen el comercio de armas es que no le conviene a ciertos gobiernos la liberalización absoluta de armamento. Por ejemplo, no le conviene a Europa o a Israel, porque se pueden encontrar con problemas a los pocos días.
> 
> Claro que, con los políticos miopes que hay, es muy posible que los estados "pierdan el control" de la venta de armas sofisticadas. A fin de cuentas, en Ucrania prácticamente regalaban los Stinger por la calle...
> 
> ...



China tiene que poder situar portaviones, submarinos y bombarderos estratégicos fuera del "collar de perlas" . Les vendría mejor más al Norte pero eso es lo que tienen ahora disponible


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Es que esta guerra no lleva 80 días, la guerra lleva 8 años. Desde 2014 se están lanzando bombas en Ucrania y, por lo tanto, desde hace 8 años que la guerra volvió a Europa.


----------



## chapuzator (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te ha puesto una denuncia y te han llevado a un calabozo, lo has merecido y sobre todo ES UNA buena manera de RECORDARTE qué pasa cuando la entrepierna no deja ver a tu cerebro...
> 
> Tanta tontería con lo de las denuncias...
> 
> A veces incluso el mejor se equivoca, pasa... y no es malo el tener experiencias negativas... bastante peor es IMAGINAR una vida con esa tipa y no haber descubierto jamás lo que te podría haber hecho... eso sí que sería una condena...



Por que no sus vais yendo a tomar un poco por culo de este post calzonazos??!!!!


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que sí que sí que nos conocemos, vete de frente como asteriscos o el circunpanchito que no cuela piratón



Ok, no has entendido nada de lo que escribí...dilo antes...pregunta lo que no entiendas, faltaría más


----------



## ferrys (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta invasión se podría haber parado, pero parece que va a ser larga, duradera y drástica. ¿Y los servicios de diplomacia demostrando su valía?



No te enteras majo. Pero de nada. Te lo dijo Putin hace dos días en dos palabras. La guerra era inevitable.
¿Que cojones cree que hacían la concentración de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass o Mariupol?. ¿Estaban de Picnic?. O Rusia atacaba o atacaba el globalismo. Era guerra si o si.


----------



## orcblin (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En lo que respecta a la decisión de reducir el paso del gas, mi impresión es que la misma se tomó en Washington,
> por lo que parece estaría dirigida a Alemania y los tibios. El intento de la Von Der Leyen de imponer un embargo
> a las importaciones de petróleo ruso en toda la UE está fracasando, así que, esta presión podría estar vinculada
> al mentado fracaso para desestabilizar aún más a Europa.



pues que tengan cuidado, llega estar merkel y abren el north II y santas pascuas. como si minal el gaseoducto de ucrania..

es más yo no tengo tan claro si esto no es cosa de rusia o washington.. lo que tengo claro es que no es idea de europa, ya que esto jode a europa.


----------



## zogu (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que esta guerra no lleva 80 días, la guerra lleva 8 años. Desde 2014 se están lanzando bombas en Ucrania y, por lo tanto, desde hace 8 años que la guerra volvió a Europa.




quien lleva 8 años bombardeando un parte de Ucrania?? El gobierno Ucraniano, el mismo que exige al resto del planeta que se involucren en un problemón al que ellos no hen echo más que meter gasolina


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El hijoPutin debiera exiliarse a la isla de las serpientes, es su hábitat natural.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, no has entendido nada de lo que escribí...dilo antes...pregunta lo que no entiendas, faltaría más



No, no se te entiende ni se te ve el plumero...ni el parche pirata


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin debiera exiliarse a la isla de las serpientes, es su hábitat natural.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No te enteras majo. Pero de nada. Te lo dijo Putin hace dos días en dos palabras. La guerra era inevitable.
> ¿Que cojones cree que hacían la concentración de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass o Mariupol?. ¿Estaban de Picnic?. O Rusia atacaba o atacaba el globalismo. Era guerra si o si.



Joder el que no se entera eres tu joio.....que coño GUERRA......es toda una INVASION criminal al mando del HIJOPUTIN.


----------



## npintos (11 May 2022)

Off topic, o no tanto.

Vienen curvas, demasiados interesados en hacer arder la pradera.

Al Jazeera journalist Shireen Abu Akleh killed in Israeli raid


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (11 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Conociendo a esta peña, son capaces de enviar propaganda LGTBXYZ explícita



No se sorprenda de nada.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El movimiento de Lukashenko de enviar tropas a la frontera ucraniana me da a mi que es para intentar bloquear tropas ucranianas en el norte del pais.

Por cierto, espero que cuando termine esto, los ucranianos vayan a Minsk a derrocar al orondo rey patata Lukashenko.


----------



## ferrys (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder el que no se entera eres tu joio.....que coño GUERRA......es toda una INVASION criminal al mando del HIJOPUTIN.



A estas alturas hasta el tonto mas tonto ya se intuye que aquí pasan cosas muy raras y inexplicables. Si te sale nada menos que Putin que es la parte principal de este conflicto y te da un discurso corto, lo lógico es escucharle. Pero estais en el buu, baa, está loco, tiene cáncer y demás gilipolleces de niños malcriados y egocéntricos y así os va.
Ustedes escuchen su discurso y saquen sus conclusiones. No se trata de creerle o no, simplemente escucharle. Pero nada, sigan en su época de romanos, visigodos y bizantinos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Están acojonados. Se les ha venido abajo toda la propaganda ridícula de mierda y ahora le ven las orejas al lobo.
Se ve que el tío Sam les está apretando las tuercas cosa fina a sus delegados uropedos, madre mía


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El movimiento de Lukashenko de enviar tropas a la frontera ucraniana me da a mi que es para intentar bloquear tropas ucranianas en el norte del pais.
> 
> Por cierto, espero que cuando termine esto, los ucranianos vayan a Minsk a derrocar al orondo rey patata Lukashenko.



Que listo eres.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Avanzada la contraofensiva ucraniana en el norte de Kharkov - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra* - Institute for the Study of War.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> , y entre auténticos lunáticos incultos e ignorantes, en su burbuja... su coca y sus putas, y vendiendo a los paises que representan a la miseria.



En el caso de yusuff Borrell son chaperos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Azovstal 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

В Кремле заявили, что переговорный процесс между РФ и Украиной идет вяло и нерезультативно


Начинался переговорный процесс без посредников, и он весьма вяло и нерезультативно продолжается без посредников, отметил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.




tvzvezda.ru




*El Kremlin dijo que el proceso de negociación entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania es lento e ineficaz*


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Lo veía hasta un ciego. Raro era, pero estaba claro que algo pasaba.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que listo eres.



Gracias otra vez joio,me tienes confundio con tanto piropo crack...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Azovstal 1/2



Coño a los fraguel no se les ve pinta de recuperadores de la ciudad, puedo equivocarme ojo


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

La versión heavy de los empapelados a los postes...




y esta de hace unos días creo que ya salio


----------



## otroyomismo (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



alguien identifica el modelo de rifle de la izquierda?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 May 2022)

Leyendo por mis fuentes del gas, lo de ayer podría bajar el suministro de gas proveniente de Rusia hacia Europa en un 8%


----------



## hikso (11 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si entran armas es porque quiere Rusia que entren. Vamos eso está controlado cada carretera cada cada camión cada tren con un satélite encima, si nosotros civiles tenemos apps que nos dicen donde está un barco un avión on line que tendrán los militares. Si lo dejan entrar es
> 
> A La mayoría lo van a destruir
> B No les importa, demasiado



C Corrupción. Los rusos acaban comprando ese material a los oficiales ucranianos


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (11 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostias, de Afganistán



a este paso zelejki podria acabar huyendo de kiev en un mil m-4 de la fuerza aerea de bután.


----------



## vil. (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



No es santo de mi devoción... pero tiene razón, eso sí, habría que preguntarle que entiende exactamente por una negociación seria...

Tal y como están las cosas y hoy por hoy hay una distancia sideral entre las posiciones de los rusos y los ucranianos y quienes les amparan...


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gracias otra vez joio,me tienes confundio con tanto piropo crack...



Es para darte animos. Nos reimos mucho contigo. No cambies.


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> 2/2



JODER!
Me ha llegado hasta aquí el "olor a humanidad" que debe haber allí dentro.
Eso demuestra que las guerras NO son nada glamurosas, que toda son una "puta y asquerosa guerra".

Si lo juntas con otro informes dispersos, brotes de tuberculosis, batallones enteros afectados de pie de trinchera.... (y supongo que disenterías varias también abundaran).
Esto cada vez se va pareciendo más no a una guerra clásica o convencional, sino a una "guerra antigua", donde habían relativamente pocas bajas civiles, muchísimas carestías y hambrunas, y las enfermedades de las tropas eran un factor táctico capital.


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



_Igual que en Yugoslavia._









Solana ordena el bombardeo de Serbia


La hora del fuego parece haber llegado de forma inevitable. El secretario general de la OTAN, Javier Solana, ordenó anoche el ataque militar contra te




elpais.com





Los ataques tuvieron lugar desde *el 24 de marzo hasta el 11 de junio de 1999*. El bombardeo constituyó la segunda gran guerra de la OTAN desde su creación tras la Operación Fuerza Deliberada.

La guerra fue iniciada unilateralmente por la OTAN, sin autorización previa del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, por lo que desde diversos medios y colectivos se ha considerado que los bombardeos constituyeron actos de crímenes de guerra. Intelectuales como Noam Chomsky y Jean Bricmont condenaron el ataque, manteniendo que constituyó una violación de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. En consecuencia fue la primera vez que la OTAN utilizaba la fuerza militar sin la aprobación del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Los bombardeos mataron a 462 soldados, 114 policías especiales, entre 1 200 y 5 700 civiles yugoslavos y tres periodistas chinos. También murieron dos soldados de la OTAN en un accidente de helicóptero fuera de combate.

En 2009, la exfiscal del Tribunal Penal Internacional para la ex-Yugoslavia Carla del Ponte, en su libro _La Caza. Yo y los criminales de guerra_ cuestionó la legalidad del ataque, además de considerar imposible una investigación sobre los posibles crímenes cometidos por la OTAN durante la campaña de bombardeos.

_En Yugoslavia no hubo alto el fuego. y no solo eso. _*Despues de rendirse el 3 de junio siguieron bombardeando.*

Según el teniente general británico Mike Jackson, la decisión de Rusia el* 3 de junio de 1999 de respaldar a Occidente e instar a Milošević a rendirse* fue el único evento que tuvo "la mayor importancia para poner fin a la guerra". *La capitulación yugoslava se produjo el mismo día. *Rusia se basó en la ayuda económica occidental en ese momento, lo que la hizo vulnerable a la presión de la OTAN para retirar el apoyo a Milošević.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

En la isla de Zmeinoy, oficiales de alto rango ingleses y estadounidenses desaparecieron durante el desembarco. Por su bien, el ejército ucraniano luchó durante dos días. Pero no fue posible devolver a los oficiales, o al menos sus cuerpos. Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, un teniente coronel de la marina estadounidense, así como un mayor inglés de la brigada de comando del cuerpo de marines, aterrizaron en la isla de Zmeiny junto con combatientes ucranianos. Coordinaron el trabajo de los activos de inteligencia de la OTAN y las fuerzas de desembarco de Ucrania. Ambos oficiales aterrizaron en la primera ola. Pero luego los rusos derribaron tres helicópteros y una lancha de desembarco se hundió. Los barcos restantes se retiraron, dejando la primera oleada de desembarco en la orilla. Según nuestra fuente, Londres y Washington exigieron que Zelensky hiciera todo lo posible por devolver a sus oficiales. A pesar de varios intentos de volver a aterrizar en la isla, no fue posible averiguar el destino de los marines ingleses y estadounidenses. Se supone que murieron en la batalla con los rusos. Pero hasta el momento, como dice nuestra fuente, no hay confirmación de esta información. Es posible que ambos fueran capturados. A su vez, el intento de devolver sus cuerpos costó a las fuerzas ucranianas varios aviones y helicópteros derribados, así como varias decenas de marines y fuerzas especiales muertos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Alucinante


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

Hay tropas británicas y yankees sobre el terreno, nada de mercenarios.


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

Yankees comprando tierra ukra a precio de derribo.

fuentes de Ucrania:

Nuestros informes de fuentes que el "nuevo" ministro de Política Agraria y Alimentaria, adjunto del ex personas del servidor del pueblo, Nikolai Solsky exporta productos agrícolas en el extranjero. Este año, la campaña de siembra va a fracasar, y por el otoño de Ucrania se enfrentará a una crisis alimentaria. Pero en lugar de mantener los bienes en el interior del país, vagones con alimentos se exportan. Y no se trata sólo de pagar por productos de América-Lend Lease, sino también sobre el deseo criminal para hacer dinero durante la guerra. Mykola Solsky y empresas agrícolas controladas por el funcionario están en los Top 100 latifundistas de Ucrania. El funcionario-empresario gestiona empresas en 4 regiones del país, posee ascensores, y lo más importante, la compañía de ferrocarriles de transporte Promvagontrans, que tiene 400 transportistas de granos de los que dispone. Cuando todavía era un adjunto, Solsky convirtió en uno de los desarrolladores de la "Ley de levantar la moratoria sobre la compra de tierras del Estado." De hecho, la ley permite que las tierras fértiles de Ucrania para ser subastadas.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Alucinante



Ahí está un ejemplo de la libertad individual de la que habla el hipócrita ese de alfonbass....como si no nos conociéramos


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)

Los rusos se estan retirando en el norte de Jarkov. Que está pasando? Retirada táctica para sacar a los nazis de las cuevas?

Parece que AFU NO llegó a la frontera NE de #Kharkiv después de todo... (Pero RF todavía se está retirando) Me pregunto si AFU es consciente de que moverse más al norte a lo largo del río en el flanco izquierdo podría ser algo bastante peligroso. que hacer...


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

¿Se ha roto el hielo? - La ONU anunció pruebas irrefutables de los crímenes de guerra de Ucrania

La jefa de la comisión de monitoreo de la ONU para los derechos humanos en Ucrania, Matilda Bogner, emitió una declaración de que tiene evidencia confiable de la tortura y ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.

“Hemos recibido información creíble sobre la tortura, los malos tratos y la detención en régimen de incomunicación por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de prisioneros de guerra pertenecientes a las fuerzas armadas rusas y grupos armados asociados con ellas”, dijo The Hill.

Pero al mismo tiempo, en la segunda parte de la declaración, Bogner inmediatamente comenzó una vieja canción sobre secuestros, violaciones y abusos de hombres, mujeres y niños ucranianos pacíficos por parte del ejército ruso. Sin embargo, a pesar de que los oradores occidentales continúan manteniendo la línea de que los soldados rusos están cometiendo “terribles crímenes de guerra” en Ucrania, la ONU ahora confirma oficialmente que el ejército ucraniano está cometiendo atrocidades contra los prisioneros de guerra rusos.

Estas ya no son acusaciones de "propaganda del Kremlin", como se denominó la evidencia de inocencia recopilada por la parte rusa en la "masacre de Bucha", son datos de una misión especial de la ONU. Y esto es mucho más importante que otra acusación contra nosotros.

¿Qué significa esto? ¿Se ha roto el hielo? Incluso la ONU, que está directamente subordinada a los intereses dictados por la política occidental, ya no puede “jugar con un único objetivo”, porque ya no es posible cepillar a un lado la evidencia irrefutable. De lo contrario, la escala de hipocresía por parte de una organización creada "para mantener la paz mundial" va a ser tan grande que la ONU realidad destruirse a sí misma como un árbitro humanitaria.


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es santo de mi devoción... pero tiene razón, eso sí, habría que preguntarle que entiende exactamente por una negociación seria...
> 
> Tal y como están las cosas y hoy por hoy hay una distancia sideral entre las posiciones de los rusos y los ucranianos y quienes les amparan...



Este es de los antiguos. Sabe lo que es la MAD y la guerra fria. Es un hijodelagran... . Pero esa quinta vivió el mundo real. Los últimos 30 años han sido humo


----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2022)

En karkhov si, ahora al sur ha matar rusos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que esta guerra no lleva 80 días, la guerra lleva 8 años. Desde 2014 se están lanzando bombas en Ucrania y, por lo tanto, desde hace 8 años que la guerra volvió a Europa.



Entonces EEUU está enviando armas para la guerra en Europa.


Lince.


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los rusos se estan retirando en el norte de Jarkov. Que está pasando? Retirada táctica para sacar a los nazis de las cuevas?
> 
> Parece que AFU NO llegó a la frontera NE de #Kharkiv después de todo... (Pero RF todavía se está retirando) Me pregunto si AFU es consciente de que moverse más al norte a lo largo del río en el flanco izquierdo podría ser algo bastante peligroso. que hacer...



Estan haciendo lo que todos creiamos que se iban a atrever a hacer el 20 de febrero. Más kherson. 

Deberia de hacer pensar a mas de uno.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

*Berlín:*


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No, no se te entiende ni se te ve el plumero...ni el parche pirata




Pues mira, si, tengo un bando, ahora que lo dices, que es evitar el colectivismo absurdo que nos asola en esta sociedad, tanto en Rusia como en España, generaciones perdidas a costa de blanquear a los estados, que son la máxima expresión de la maldad en el mundo y de la no comprensión del ser humano y de su libertad


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En karkhov si, ahora al sur* ha *matar rusos.



Tú sí que matas con tu caligrafía.
....


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Lo de la bajada de pantalones a vaselina puesta con Marruecos ha sido solo para que no se filtre el móvil de falconetti, no para ganar nada. Y el precio pagar es tener a Argelia y los del Sáhara de enemigos, además de Marruecos, que SIEMPRE será enemigo, pase lo que pase.
> 
> España va de culo, cuesta abajo y sin frenos. Como siempre, por otra parte.



Es que además hasta que ese yacimiento de gas esté operativo y rentable pasará bastante tiempo....


----------



## ruler master (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La versión heavy de los empapelados a los postes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay un hilo, imagenes muy fuertes








Se dispara la venta de Cinta Americana en Ucrania


https://twitter.com/Youblacksoul/status/1505317987041034241 Zerensky nobel de la paz. EDITO. HAN SUSPENDIDO LA CUENTA DE TWITER, POR LO QUE LOS VIDEOS YA NO ESTÁN. CENSURA.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien identifica el modelo de rifle de la izquierda?



Steyr SSG 08

La versión gorda


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues mira, si, tengo un bando, ahora que lo dices, que es evitar el colectivismo absurdo que nos asola en esta sociedad, tanto en Rusia como en España, generaciones perdidas a costa de blanquear a los estados, que son la máxima expresión de la maldad en el mundo y de la no comprensión del ser humano y de su libertad



La libertad del patinete, como en Estonia
Anda yaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 May 2022)

Un pequeño OT, pero relacionado. 

A ver si los periodistas comentan hoy el asesinato de una reportera de Al Jazeera de un tiro en el cuello (llevaba casco y chaleco antibalas azul de prensa). Tiene toda la pinta de asesinato. 

Vídeo verificado 


Vídeo sin verificar 


Y los israelíes yendo a saco por Yenin


----------



## circodelia2 (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Alucinante




Cuánta rusofobia absurda. 
....


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)

Los rusos se pasan de pacientes y diplomáticos. Soportando humillaciones que no deberían soportar. Dejan pasar una tras otra y les van perdiendo el respeto. Los satánicos solo entienden el idioma de la fuerza. Lo menos que tienen que hacer es cerrar la embajada y echar todos los polacos de Rusia.

“periodista” al embajador ruso: -Estás cubierto de la sangre del pueblo ucraniano, que simboliza esta pintura, ¿cómo te sientes? - Estoy cubierto de almíbar. -Pero simboliza sangre.. -Simboliza teatro. El teatro aquí y el teatro en Bucha. Nada que añadir.


----------



## Besarionis (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Vaya sacada de rabo se han marcado.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> 2/2



No me dan pena alguna.


----------



## Snowball (11 May 2022)

Van avisando... ahora Dragui

Yesterday’s visit by Italian PM Draghi to the White House was aimed at making clear Italy’s allegiance with the West. On the day of the Russian invasion of Ukraine, Draghi had opposed excluding Russian banks from the SWIFT payments system. This move triggered a hostile response from former European Council chief Tusk. Some of Italy’s coalition government parties have also voiced scepticism about the impact of the war on Italy’s economy. Draghi used his meeting with President Biden to underpin the urgent need for the allies to work on peace negotiations for Ukraine*, warning that the war could bring "drastic" changes for Europe. Earlier this week US intelligence officials reported that Russian President Putin could be preparing for a long conflict. *


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ahí está un ejemplo de la libertad individual de la que habla el hipócrita ese de alfonbass....como si no nos conociéramos



Puedes poner alguna imagen de alguien en Moscu con una bandera de Ucrania, por favor?
Si es que no, o que no hay, preguntate por qué y que a lo mejor esa no es la mejor versión...
Yo no censuraría a nadie, y no me gusta lo que se ve en ese vídeo, pero hay que poner las cosas en como son a nivel general, el hecho de que alguien no haga as cosas bien, no hace que otra persona, haciendo lo mismo o peor, sea una excusa

Y si no lo hacen, hay muuuchos ucranianos viviendo en Moscu, seguro que alguna bandera se tiene que ver o una opinión distinta, si no es así es que se oculta, no hay mas

Una sociedad no puede pensar igual, primero porque está formada por muchas mentes, además, una donde solo hay "una opinión" o es mentira o es impuesta


----------



## Besarionis (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hay que decir, sin temor a equivoco, que China y Rusia se van complementando bien,
> económica y militarmente. Siempre lo han hecho. Sólo que han tardado en darse cuenta.
> 
> La histeria por colapsar a Rusia rápidamente, a base de sanciones que no tienen sentido,
> ...



Y podría haber sido el covid un ensayo para ver los efectos? Sólo que en ese caso no tendría mucho sentido que los gobiernos occidentales se pusieran a full con la pandemia...


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La libertad del patinete, como en Estonia
> Anda yaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Tu donde vives? qué país?


----------



## Octubrista (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Muy jodido debe de estar el tema para la OTAN, si Solana presenta este discurso; en Solana no espero la buena fe.

No sé qué estará pasando realmente sobre el terreno, pero tengo la impresión de que se debe de estar desmoronando la estructura militar de Ucrania. 
Hasta es posible que haya cambios de bando (en Siria, Libia, sucedió).

En ese escenario, de militares desencantados y viéndose abandonados por sus políticos corruptos, da igual los medios técnicos y equipamientos que se pongan a disposición de Ucrania.

El discurso de Solana sería pues, la reacción natural de la OTAN (con este mensajero), para que no sigan desmoronándose sus afiliados, y ganar tiempo.


----------



## aserejee (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En karkhov si, ahora al sur ha matar rusos.



Así están las unidades ucranianas en jarkov estos dias.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Leete la trilogia de Dilliam Dalrymple sobre los anglos en Asia durante aquella epoca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la clave de todo, el gran juego, y Asia central es el corazón del mundo....
De un tal Frankopan hay un libro titulado así, el corazón del mundo....


----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Tú sí que matas con tu caligrafía.
> ....



Por favor repase sus libros de lengua








¿Cuándo es "a" y cuándo es "ha"? - ¿Cómo Escribo?


La confusión entre “a” y “ha” no se da a nivel de significado, porque estos difieren mucho de una forma a otra, pero como la “h” en castellano es muda, su pronunciación resulta exactamente la misma y genera problemas. Todo el mundo tiene más o menos claro qué es lo que está escribiendo en una […]




www.comoescribo.com






aserejee dijo:


> Así están las unidades ucranianas en jarkov estos dias.



Ya se ve , por eso los rusos han cruzado el río en tropel y ya casi están en su frontera.


----------



## alexforum (11 May 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Y podría haber sido el covid un ensayo para ver los efectos? Sólo que en ese caso no tendría mucho sentido que los gobiernos occidentales se pusieran a full con la pandemia...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Tú sí que matas con tu caligrafía.
> ....



Pues claro… porque iban a confinar AHORA Justo ahora que todo Dios pasa del COVID ?

El COVID es un arma … y todos sabían que este conflicto venía.

Se acuerdan de los simulacros de “apagones energéticos …” mucho antes de que todo esto comenzara ?


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Muy jodido debe de estar el tema para la OTAN, si Solana presenta este discurso; en Solana no espero la buena fe.
> 
> No sé qué estará pasando realmente sobre el terreno, pero tengo la impresión de que se debe de estar desmoronando la estructura militar de Ucrania.
> Hasta es posible que haya cambios de bando (en Siria, Libia, sucedió).
> ...



Que pasa cabr.......... ¿se os ha indigestado Orvan?.

PD:lo digo por Solana y la madre que lo parió.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que además hasta que ese yacimiento de gas esté operativo y rentable pasará bastante tiempo....



La gracia es que en este caso no es tanto ... Se tardan varios meses como mucho en construir el pozo y al estar en Larache la interconexión con el gasoducto ya existente es digamos fácil pero efectivamente a día de hoy no hay gas marroquí y luego esta el tema de que los marroquis siempre estan puteandonos siempre con todo, mandando MENAS, con la pesca, con la isla de perejil, con lo del cruce del Estrecho, vamos que no pierden ocasión de montar pollo ... Es decir que depender de Marruecos como suministrador es bastante jodido la verdad.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 May 2022)

“La gente quiere pensar en la posibilidad de traer un alto el fuego y comenzar a participar en negociaciones creíbles. Esa es la situación ahora mismo. Creo que debemos pensar profundamente en cómo hacemos frente a esto”

Mario Draghi


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La gente quiere pensar en la posibilidad de traer un alto el fuego y comenzar a participar en negociaciones creíbles. Esa es la situación ahora mismo. Creo que debemos pensar profundamente en cómo hacemos frente a esto”
> 
> Mario Draghi



Ya empiezan a cagarse


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No me dan pena alguna.



Me dan pena todos porque son soldados y aunque pienso con el corazon que Rusia debería ganar la guerra no deseo el daño a ningún ucraniano por el simple hecho de serlo ... Lo que me averguenza es el comportamiento de los que nos gobiernan que los usan como carne de cañon. Con la razón pienso que ojala volviera a ser todo como antes y Rusia y la UE volvieran a tener buenas relaciones pero es ya pecar de optimista así que me conformaría con que todo esto no me jodiera toda mi economia y la de mi familia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Por favor repase sus libros de lengua
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No nos pasemos, reconozco que los ucros le han echado huevos (especialmente la escoria nazi por lo que les afecta), un respeto para los rusos que de entrada aceptan la guerra de desgaste sin despeinarse.


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

*. Gazprom: Ucrania reduce la seguridad del suministro de gas a Europa al dejar "solo una entrada"*


Ucrania ha dejado en servicio "solo una entrada" para el tránsito de gas a Europa por su territorio, lo que "reduce considerablemente la seguridad del suministro de gas" al continente, declaró este miércoles el portavoz del consorcio ruso Gazprom, Serguéi Kupriyánov.

Gazprom recibió el 10 de mayo una notificación de la parte ucraniana de que deja de recibir el gas ruso para el tránsito a Europa a través de la estación de medición Sojránovka. Sin embargo, no tiene constancia de la existencia de las circunstancias "de fuerza mayor" que, según argumentó el operador del sistema de transmisión de gas de Ucrania, impiden el funcionamiento de este punto.

Kupriyánov también rechazó la propuesta de la parte ucraniana de transferir el gas que Sojránovka no podrá transportar a la estación de medición de Sudzha, que permanece bajo control de Kiev. Argumentó que es "tecnológicamente imposible" realizar ese tipo de transferencia, insistiendo en que "la distribución de los volúmenes se rige claramente por el acuerdo de cooperación del 30 de diciembre de 2019", algo que "la parte ucraniana sabe perfectamente".


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054821



Esta señora dice que es Socialista ... Gracias a ella se descubrió el termino izquierda caviar.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Pues nada, tienen 2 opciones:
> 
> 1) Rendirse y comerse 30 años en una colonia penal en el ártico, con trabajos forzados.
> 2) Morir de hambre y sed.
> ...



3) intentar escapar sacrificando miles de civiles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *. Gazprom: Ucrania reduce la seguridad del suministro de gas a Europa al dejar "solo una entrada"*
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha dejado en servicio "solo una entrada" para el tránsito de gas a Europa por su territorio, lo que "reduce considerablemente la seguridad del suministro de gas" al continente, declaró este miércoles el portavoz del consorcio ruso Gazprom, Serguéi Kupriyánov.
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

APAGONES en Centro Uropa (podría ser el nombre de una banda de música.


----------



## bigmaller (11 May 2022)

Y para que alguien diga que dimitri se enfrentaba a cuatro desgarramantas ukros.. .. .. Para que alguien diga que la guerra era de ukrania contra rusia. 









In Video: John Kirby Confirms US Instigated War In Ukraine


Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby dispelled the myth of “innocent Ukraine”, recalling that the Biden administration sent “lethal aid”...




southfront.org





A russia no le quedaba otra. O perder dos millones de rusos y sus tierras ricas o esto.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ya empiezan a cagarse



La gente esta hasta la polla de la UE y sus jueguecitos ... que pretenden ir de buenecito y luego se dedican con sus "aliados" a derrocar gobiernos allí donde lo necesitan sin importar el daño a los ciudadanos de esos países y sobre todo sin importarle tampoco el daño a sus propios ciudadanos ... Ya no nos creemos las mandangas europeistas, lo mejor que le podría pasar a la UE es disoverse y quedar como una unión económica y fin de la historía ... Los europeos no nos merecemos mas Von der Leyen ni más Borrells y me parece que no hay otra cosa.


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (11 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La gente quiere pensar en la posibilidad de traer un alto el fuego y comenzar a participar en negociaciones creíbles. Esa es la situación ahora mismo. Creo que debemos pensar profundamente en cómo hacemos frente a esto”
> 
> Mario Draghi



Mario El Drogao está intranquilo . El oso ruso está haciendo pedazos a la maquinaria nazi banderista . Europa va a pasar hambre y el número de muertes a causa de las "vacunas" se va a disparar . Pronto , los estúpidos borregos se van a poner muy enfadados . Vamos a ver como mantienen el control del rebaño Drogao y sus amigos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Alucinante



Eso es lo que pasa cuando les das poder a mierdecillas como esos polis psicópatas. Así es este mundo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso convocó al embajador polaco, a quien se le dijo que Rusia estaba esperando a que Polonia se disculpara formalmente por el ataque al embajador ruso.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48168


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

*Los neonazis están en todas partes: otro voluntario extranjero no tuvo miedo de decir la verdad sobre la guerra en Ucrania*❗

Un ex combatiente de las fuerzas especiales francesas y autor de Levántate y vete con la ciencia, Adrien Boquet, que sufrió una grave lesión medular hace varios años, regresó a Francia desde Ucrania, concedió una entrevista a Sud Radio y contó sin tapujos cómo fue su estancia en Ucrania.

Habló de los crímenes de guerra cometidos por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, los neonazis de Azov y las entregas de armas occidentales a los mismos. También mencionó los sucesos de Bucha.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48167

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Mi post de ayer con los heridos rusos evacuados en helicóptero se ha hecho viral hoy en muchos medios ucranianos. El vídeo de ayer se mostró como un gran parangón, sin darse cuenta de que mostraron a sus propios soldados que los rusos evacuan a los heridos del campo de batalla incluso por aire. Los comandantes ucranianos, en cambio, abandonan a sus soldados en cualquier condición: vivos, heridos, muertos. Este vídeo muestra los cadáveres abandonados de soldados ucranianos en la misma dirección de Izyum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48166

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (11 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La gente quiere pensar en la posibilidad de traer un alto el fuego y comenzar a participar en negociaciones creíbles. Esa es la situación ahora mismo. Creo que debemos pensar profundamente en cómo hacemos frente a esto”
> 
> Mario Draghi



Lo que decia hace un mes, Europa es la que terminara pidiéndole la rendición a Ucrania.

Italia es la primera por su frágil economía y porque no tiene ningún encono particular con Rusia, otros paises tragaran mas...


----------



## cryfar74 (11 May 2022)

Resumen de las ultimas horas...


*15:11*

Curioso rumor :




> _*En la isla de Zmeinoy, oficiales de alto rango ingleses y estadounidenses desaparecieron durante el desembarco. Por su bien, el ejército ucraniano luchó durante dos días. Pero no fue posible devolver a los oficiales, o al menos sus cuerpos.*_
> *Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, un teniente coronel de la Marina estadounidense, así como un mayor inglés de la brigada de comando del Cuerpo de Marines, aterrizaron en la isla Zmeiny junto con combatientes ucranianos. Coordinaron el trabajo de los activos de inteligencia de la OTAN y las fuerzas de desembarco de Ucrania. Ambos oficiales aterrizaron en la primera ola. Pero luego los rusos derribaron tres helicópteros y una lancha de desembarco se hundió. Los barcos restantes se retiraron, dejando la primera oleada de desembarco en la orilla.*
> _*Según nuestra fuente, Londres y Washington exigieron que Zelensky hiciera todo lo posible por devolver a sus oficiales. A pesar de varios intentos de volver a aterrizar en la isla, no fue posible averiguar el destino de los marines ingleses y estadounidenses. Se supone que murieron en la batalla con los rusos. Pero hasta el momento, como dice nuestra fuente, no hay confirmación de esta información. Es posible que ambos fueran capturados. A su vez, el intento de devolver sus cuerpos costó a las fuerzas ucranianas varios aviones y helicópteros derribados, así como varias decenas de marines y fuerzas especiales muertos.*_



*15:02 *

La cuestión de la inclusión de la región de Kherson en Rusia debe ser decidida por los habitantes de esta región de Ucrania , dijo a los periodistas el secretario de prensa presidencial, Dmitry Peskov.


> _“Este tema debe ser verificado de forma clara y cuidadosa por abogados y letradas_ ”, agregó.



*14:55*

Se escuchan explosiones en la región de Nikolaev.
También se produjeron explosiones en Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y Soledar, al sureste de Slovyansk.

*14:10*

Noticias de la planta sitiada de Azovstal en Mariupol.

Según el Regimiento Nacional Azov, se realizaron casi 40 ataques por día (incluidas 4 ataques de bombarderos estratégicos). Los bombardeos de artillería nadie los cuenta.


*14:07*

Dos explosiones ocurrieron en las cercanías de Bukovel en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk. Poco antes de esto, los residentes de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania filmaron el paso de un misil de crucero disparado desde Bielorrusia.

*13:37*

La jefa de la comisión de monitoreo de la ONU para los derechos humanos en Ucrania, Matilda Bogner, emitió una declaración de que tiene evidencia confiable de la tortura y ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.



> _“Hemos recibido información fidedigna sobre la tortura, los malos tratos y la detención en régimen de incomunicación por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de prisioneros de guerra pertenecientes a las fuerzas armadas rusas y grupos armados asociados a ellas_ ”, informan las palabras del funcionario The Hill.



Pero al mismo tiempo, en la segunda parte de la declaración, Bogner inmediatamente comenzó una vieja canción sobre secuestros, violaciones y abusos de hombres, mujeres y niños ucranianos pacíficos por parte del ejército ruso. Sin embargo, a pesar de que los oradores occidentales siguen manteniendo la línea de que los soldados rusos están cometiendo “terribles crímenes de guerra” en Ucrania, la ONU ahora confirma oficialmente que el ejército ucraniano está cometiendo atrocidades contra los prisioneros de guerra rusos .

*13:35

Dron* ucraniano derribado en zona fronteriza - Gobernador de la región de Kursk, Roman Starovoit


> _“Las descargas que los residentes del distrito de Rylsky informaron hoy estaban relacionadas con el trabajo de nuestra defensa aérea contra un dron ucraniano en la zona fronteriza. El UAV fue derribado, no hubo víctimas ni daños”,_ dijo Starovoit.



*13:34

❗❗❗ No se creará KhNR en el territorio de la región de Kherson, no habrá referéndums - Subjefe de la Administración Civil Militar de la Región Stremousov *


> _*“La ciudad de Kherson es Rusia, no se creará KhNR en el territorio de la región de Kherson, no habrá referendos. Este será un solo decreto basado en la apelación del liderazgo de la región de Kherson al presidente de la Federación Rusa, y habrá una solicitud para introducir la región en una región de pleno derecho de la Federación Rusa*_* ”, dijo Stremousov.*



*13:32*
Se lanzarán trenes de pasajeros entre Kherson y Crimea - Stremousov


> _“La dirección de pasajeros se restablecerá después de la Liberación de Nikolaev, Odessa . Cuando sea seguro, lanzaremos una ruta de pasajeros con la República de Crimea”, dijo Stremousov, subjefe de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson._



*13:31 MSK*

El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. Ha asignado la tarea de las ONG controladas para desacreditar la operación especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania, el jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior Naryshkin. El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, Sergei Naryshkin, señaló que las acciones del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. muestran mucho en común con las tradiciones del ministerio de propaganda del Tercer Reich y su jefe, Joseph Goebbels.

Esperamos que la finalización de la operación rusa en Ucrania obligue a Occidente a dejar de promover un mundo unipolar bajo el dominio de EE. UU. - Lavrov

*13:25*
Resumen de Yury Podolyaka: la guerra en Ucrania: cuándo y cómo terminará: casi seguro que no entonces y no de la forma en que piensas.
_Después de que quedó claro que el Plan A había fallado (la captura de Kiev), quedó claro que la guerra sería larga. Además, cada vez más ciudadanos no solo de Ucrania sino también de Rusia entienden esto. Y el punto no es la resiliencia de Kiev, sino el hecho de que Ucrania es solo un episodio, y nuestra guerra se desarrolla de manera completamente diferente. 
Y no con Ucrania ...
_

*13:11 *
Avance cerca de Yampol, al sureste de Liman. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derrotadas y se retiraron de sus posiciones en las afueras del sur del asentamiento y en los bosques circundantes debido a las grandes pérdidas.

*13:10*
Una serie de poderosas explosiones ocurrieron en Kramatorsk. Hay un ataque aéreo en la ciudad.

*12:58*
⚡Las autoridades de la región de Kherson se dirigirán al presidente de Rusia con una solicitud para incluir la región en Rusia, el jefe adjunto de la administración civil militar de la región.

La región de Kherson planea pasar completamente bajo la legislación de la Federación Rusa para fin de año: autoridades regionales

*11:29*
❗Suscriptor de Dnepropetrovsk dice:


> _La gasolina no está disponible para la venta a ningún precio. Solo en señal. En algunos lugares hay gas por 30 hryvnia / litro.
> Los polacos aparecieron en el centro de la ciudad. Parecen mercenarios (no van vestidos con un solo uniforme, sino de diferentes formas). En vehículos civiles y paramilitares (con color de camuflaje). Y una ambulancia con números polacos.
> Los mercachifles ucranianos locales tienen grandes esperanzas puestas en los polacos. Las convocatorias se distribuyen al azar, se llevan a quienes alguna vez vivieron en la dirección._



*11:26*
⚡ distrito Kirovsky de Donetsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpeadas por el huracán MLRS. La munición era de racimo y estaba diseñada para derrotar a la mano de obra. El objetivo principal del ataque son los civiles. Hay muertos y heridos.

*10:51*
El teniente Ilya Samoylenko del Regimiento Azov*, que se encuentra en la planta, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión británico Sky News negó la información aparecida en los medios de que los civiles permanecían en la planta.


Continuando con el tema, se quejó de que los rusos continuaban con su ofensiva. Debido a lo cual, las fuerzas de defensa ucranianas restantes están sufriendo grandes pérdidas.


> _“El número de soldados heridos y muertos es muy alto. Los que están en la planta tienen recursos extremadamente limitados, cada día puede ser el último”,_ dijo Samoylenko.



*10:13

Sesión informativa matinal del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (11/05/2022)*
La aviación operacional-táctica y militar impactó 93 objetos durante la noche, entre ellos:
▪2 puestos de mando;
▪69 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar;
▪3 depósitos de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Tropas de misiles y unidades de artillería alcanzan:
▪407 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar.
▪13 puntos de control;
▪4 posiciones de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Osa-AKM;
▪14 depósitos de municiones.
Como resultado de las huelgas, más de 280 nacionalistas fueron asesinados, 59 unidades de equipo militar quedaron inutilizadas.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron nueve vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos por la noche, incluidos:
▪4 cerca de la aldea de Balakliya, región de Kharkiv;
▪3 en el distrito de Rubizhne de la República Popular de Luhansk;
▪1 en el área de Isla Serpiente;
▪1 "Bayraktar-TB2" en el área del asentamiento de Arkhangelsk de la región de Nikolaev.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
▪164 aviones;
▪125 helicópteros;
▪807 UAV;
▪302 SAM;
▪2998 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate;
▪Instalaciones 360 MLRS;
▪1455 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros;
▪2808 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*10:11

⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10:30 05/11/2022*
Durante las últimas 24 horas, el enemigo disparó más de 100 y 35 proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM27 Uragan de 222 mm, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, artillería de cañón de 152 y 122 mm, 120 - morteros mm.
❗Las áreas de NUEVE asentamientos de la República fueron bombardeadas. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, DOS civiles murieron y DIEZ resultaron heridos. VEINTE edificios residenciales dañados y DOCE infraestructura civil.
‼Los materiales sobre el hecho de la muerte y lesiones de civiles, daños a la infraestructura han sido transferidos a la Fiscalía General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de los nacionalistas ucranianos.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos. Durante el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron TREINTA Y CINCO nacionalistas ucranianos, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UN tanque, DOS monturas de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 Gvozdika de 122 mm, DOS vehículos blindados y CINCO vehículos de carga. Se capturaron DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UNA montura de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 Gvozdika, TRES morteros de 120 mm y TRES camiones de municiones.

*09:27 

⚡Declaración del representante oficial del capitán NM LPR Filiponenko I.M. al 11 de mayo de 2022*
♦Durante los enfrentamientos con unidades del departamento de defensa, durante el día pasado, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar, a saber:
➖5 personal;
➖1 tanque;
➖1 transporte blindado de personal;
➖3 vehículos;
➖1 militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tomó la decisión correcta, depuso las armas y así salvó su vida.
⚡El enemigo continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, bombardeando la infraestructura civil de los asentamientos de primera línea de la LPR, que no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son instalaciones militares.
▪Durante el último día, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon VEINTE proyectiles desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad contra el asentamiento de Zolote-5.
❗ Como resultado del bombardeo, un edificio residencial resultó dañado.
▶Con el fin de suprimir la actividad de fuego del enemigo contra los civiles de la República, las posiciones de la VFU, desde donde se disparó el fuego, fueron detectadas y destruidas rápidamente por la potencia de fuego en servicio de las unidades del NM LPR.
Gracias a los empleados de las empresas de radio y televisión, junto con representantes del Ministerio de Comunicaciones de la LPR y la Federación Rusa, ayer se restauraron 11 instalaciones de transmisión de radio y televisión, lo que permitió brindar a los ciudadanos de la república una señal estable, y también permitió a los residentes de los territorios controlados por Kiev averiguar la verdad sobre el curso de la operación especial.

*08:22*

EE. UU. Confirmó que habían comenzado a transferir helicópteros Mi-8/17 a Ucrania, que se suponía que el ejército afgano recibiría, pero no tuvo tiempo, ya que el régimen de Ghani colapsó demasiado rápido y EE. UU. tuvo que apresuradamente drapeado desde Kabul.
Ahora el "partido afgano" está siendo entregado a Ucrania.

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron a Alemania para entrenar obuses PzH 2000. 60 personas llegaron a la escuela de artillería Bundeswehr en Idar-Oberstein. Alemania y los Países Bajos planean transferir conjuntamente doce obuses autopropulsados de este tipo a Ucrania. Cada una de estas instalaciones debe ser atendida por cinco soldados. El entrenamiento del personal militar ucraniano durará alrededor de un mes.

*06:53 

El *gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, anunció la extensión del nivel "amarillo" de amenaza terrorista en la región de Belgorod hasta el 25 de mayo. “Se ha firmado el documento correspondiente”, especificó Gladkov.

*06:25*
Los territorios del sur de Ucrania se convertirán en parte de Rusia - representante permanente de Crimea Georgy Muradov

_“No tengo ninguna duda de que los territorios liberados del sur de la antigua Ucrania se convertirán en otra región de Rusia. Esto, como evaluamos a partir de nuestra comunicación con los habitantes de la región, es la voluntad de la gente misma, la mayoría de los cuales vivió durante ocho años bajo condiciones de represión y acoso por parte de los ukronazis”, dice Georgy Muradov._

*01:36*
Comienzan a formarse nuevas calderas en el Donbass. Las protuberancias en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano se agudizan con la captura de Velyka Kamyshevakha y Belogorovka.







*01:22 *
La Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. aprobó un proyecto de ley sobre la asignación de asistencia adicional a Ucrania por un monto de casi $ 40 mil millones

*00:54 *
Los medios locales han comenzado a trabajar en Mariupol: puede volver a escuchar la radio Breeze y leer el periódico Priazovsky Rabochiy en la ciudad_"Priazovsky Rabochiy" es una publicación fundada a principios del siglo XX. El periódico se distribuye en el sur de Donbass y tiene la mayor circulación en términos de número de suscriptores de DPR._


> _El primer número del periódico salió el Día de la Victoria con una tirada de 30.000 ejemplares y para muchos ciudadanos se convirtió en un símbolo del regreso a la vida pacífica. Según las autoridades del DPR, la nueva versión de la publicación "tiene un contenido fundamentalmente diferente". El periódico se distribuye gratuitamente a través de los centros de ayuda humanitaria.
> Además, se emitió el primer programa de radio "Breeze" en Mariupol, que los oyentes pueden encontrar en la onda 103.4 Fm._


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Los satanases rusos matan con un misil a un joven trabajando en el campo con un tractor


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Así llega el misil Iskander-M

Militares de las AFU filmados en su instalación en la región de Kharkiv.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48150

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ENRABATOR (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los satanases rusos matan con un misil a un joven trabajando en el campo con un tractor



Y tu te crees que alguien sobreviviria a un misil solo con quemaduras multiples?


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Se ha informado de que, como resultado de las hostilidades cerca de Kramatorsk, explotó un camión cisterna de nitrato de amonio. No hay ninguna amenaza para la población.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48147


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> APAGONES en Centro Uropa (podría ser el nombre de una banda de música.



Que va a tener que tocar en acústico y en garitos pequeños con la gente bien abrigada para no gastar electricidad ni calefacción.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Mas pruebas de genocidio y limpieza étnica llevada a cabo por el demoniaco pueblo ruso. En Jerson detienen y hacen desaparecer a los ucranios


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Kremlin sobre la situación actual.

1. La operación en Ucrania se desarrolla según lo previsto.
2. La ley marcial no se introducirá en Rusia.
3. Los residentes de la región de Kherson deben decidir por sí mismos si quieren vivir en Rusia, después de lo cual deben solicitarlo.
4. La solicitud de adhesión de la provincia de Kherson a la Federación Rusa debe estar legalmente justificada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48146


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

En la LNR, los asentamientos de Yuzhny y Voyevodka fueron tomados bajo control, la fábrica de pólvora de Zarya fue liberada

Las tropas del LNR y la Rosgvardiya de Chechenia han roto la defensa de los militantes ucranianos y han liberado los asentamientos de Yuzhny y Voyevodka, tomando también la fábrica de pólvora de Zarya", dijo el jefe checheno Ramzan Kadyrov.

Más de 200 nacionalistas ucranianos fueron eliminados.

t.me/Soldierline/6026

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## dabuti (11 May 2022)

Otro que no va a luchar....portero UKRO del Madriz.

Zelensky, llámalo para el verano.









La reacción del Wanda al cántico contra Lunin: 'Tú aquí jugando y tu país llorando'


Andriy Lunin fue uno de los protagonistas del derbi del Wanda Metropolitano. El portero ucraniano se estrenó en Liga aprovechando que el Madrid ya tenía amarrado el




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Mariupol, bajo el control Ucraniano, fue utilizado como un centro regional para la recolección y pasaporte del patógeno del cólera

Las cepas seleccionadas se enviaron al Centro de Salud Pública de Kiev, responsable del envío de biomateriales a los Estados Unidos de América. Estas actividades se han llevado a cabo desde 2014, como demuestran los certificados de transferencia de cepa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48171


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Y tu te crees que alguien sobreviviria a un misil solo con quemaduras multiples?



Lo que yo creo es que los Ucranios tienen que matar el mayor número posible de cochinoinvasores orcorrusos en el menor tiempo posible, y nosotros debemos ayudarles a hacerlo.


----------



## la mano negra (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En la isla de Zmeinoy, oficiales de alto rango ingleses y estadounidenses desaparecieron durante el desembarco. Por su bien, el ejército ucraniano luchó durante dos días. Pero no fue posible devolver a los oficiales, o al menos sus cuerpos. Según nuestra fuente en el Estado Mayor, un teniente coronel de la marina estadounidense, así como un mayor inglés de la brigada de comando del cuerpo de marines, aterrizaron en la isla de Zmeiny junto con combatientes ucranianos. Coordinaron el trabajo de los activos de inteligencia de la OTAN y las fuerzas de desembarco de Ucrania. Ambos oficiales aterrizaron en la primera ola. Pero luego los rusos derribaron tres helicópteros y una lancha de desembarco se hundió. Los barcos restantes se retiraron, dejando la primera oleada de desembarco en la orilla. Según nuestra fuente, Londres y Washington exigieron que Zelensky hiciera todo lo posible por devolver a sus oficiales. A pesar de varios intentos de volver a aterrizar en la isla, no fue posible averiguar el destino de los marines ingleses y estadounidenses. Se supone que murieron en la batalla con los rusos. Pero hasta el momento, como dice nuestra fuente, no hay confirmación de esta información. Es posible que ambos fueran capturados. A su vez, el intento de devolver sus cuerpos costó a las fuerzas ucranianas varios aviones y helicópteros derribados, así como varias decenas de marines y fuerzas especiales muertos.



Guerra de movimientos gana a guerra de postureo. Ahora que los siervos del Imperio de la Mentira sigan intentando hacer grandes alardes de conquistas que no pueden permitirse ni delirios de grandeza desconectadas de la realidad. La realidad acaba imponiéndose ,más tarde o más temprano.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha revelado nuevos detalles sobre los experimentos del Pentágono en un hospital psiquiátrico de la región de Kharkiv.*

La principal categoría de sujetos era un grupo de pacientes masculinos de entre 40 y 60 años con un elevado grado de agotamiento físico. Para ocultar su nacionalidad estadounidense, los investigadores biológicos viajaron a través de terceros países. Aquí hay una fotografía de Linda Oporto, nacida en Florida, que participó directamente en este trabajo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48170


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

*Dinero falso distribuido en LNR infectado de tuberculosis resistente a los medicamentos*

Los billetes se distribuyeron entre los menores del pueblo de Stepovoye. Los organizadores de este delito tuvieron en cuenta las peculiaridades del comportamiento de los niños, que tienen la costumbre de "llevarse todo a la boca" y coger la comida con las manos sin lavar. Según la conclusión de la Estación Sanitaria y Epidemiológica de la República de Luhansk, lo más probable es que los billetes hayan sido contaminados artificialmente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48169


----------



## ENRABATOR (11 May 2022)

Para los americanos la democracia es un medio para conseguir sus fines, nunca el fin en si misma. Es como cuando exigen a otros paises que respeten el tratado UNCLOS, tratado que ellos nunca firmaron. Y asi con todo


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

*Director del SVR, Sergey Naryshkin:*
✔ Según los informes que llegan al Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos ha encargado a las ONG bajo su control el lanzamiento de una campaña de desprestigio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania en la sociedad rusa. Se ha preparado un conjunto de eslóganes primitivos pero alarmistas diseñados para sembrar el pánico en los canales de Telegram y en las redes sociales.
✔ Su contenido principal es que el "régimen democrático de Kiev", apoyado por el "gran y terrible" Occidente, está a punto de infligir una aplastante derrota a la "totalitaria" Rusia, y sólo una protesta civil a gran escala es supuestamente capaz de salvar al país del desastre inminente.
✔ El establishment de la política exterior de Estados Unidos instruye a sus pupilos para que utilicen un lenguaje soez, ofensivo e imágenes vulgares al difundir la propaganda con el fin de aumentar el impacto en la audiencia. Se les aconseja que no escatimen en la difusión de las más increíbles farsas destinadas a deshumanizar y desprestigiar a los dirigentes políticos y militares de la Federación Rusa a los ojos del pueblo.
✔ Washington cree que este enfoque es más eficaz con los jóvenes urbanos. Se supone que habiendo "tragado" esta tontería, saldrán a la calle y lanzarán cambios "liberal-democráticos", es decir, beneficiosos para Occidente, en Rusia.
✔ En tales acciones del Departamento de Estado de EEUU se puede ver mucho en común con las tradiciones del Ministerio de Educación Nacional y propaganda del Tercer Reich y su jefe Goebbels que consideraba el intelectualismo el peor enemigo de cualquier propaganda. También se le atribuye la frase "Dadme los medios de comunicación y convertiré cualquier nación en una piara de cerdos". No funcionó con los rusos entonces, en 1941. 
✔ Tampoco funcionará con Washington. Y habría que aconsejar al Departamento de Estado que no utilice palabras malsonantes. No te tires al mar y mueras en el agua.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48172


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Lo normal es el genocidio? No señor, lo normal debería ser lo que hace la UE; resolver sus diferencias a través del diálogo y la democracia. El genocidio, las matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles como en Bucha, la destrucción de países... eso son cosas rusas, y crímenes de guerra que deben ser juzgados en la Haya y sus culpables, cochinoputin en última instancia, castigados oportunamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La gente quiere pensar en la posibilidad de traer un alto el fuego y comenzar a participar en negociaciones creíbles. Esa es la situación ahora mismo. Creo que debemos pensar profundamente en cómo hacemos frente a esto”
> 
> Mario Draghi



no quieren la paz, infiero por esas palabras...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes poner alguna imagen de alguien en Moscu con una bandera de Ucrania, por favor?
> Si es que no, o que no hay, preguntate por qué y que a lo mejor esa no es la mejor versión...
> Yo no censuraría a nadie, y no me gusta lo que se ve en ese vídeo, pero hay que poner las cosas en como son a nivel general, el hecho de que alguien no haga as cosas bien, no hace que otra persona, haciendo lo mismo o peor, sea una excusa
> 
> ...



Banderas ucranianas en Moscú? nooooooooooo es mordor y allí todo es propaganda, no como en tu arcadia anglocidental donde nadie censura, se pueden ver los canales que quieras y tunear tu patinete con la bandera que te salga del rabo
Consejos vendo que pa mí no tengo


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los rusos se estan retirando en el norte de Jarkov. Que está pasando? Retirada táctica para sacar a los nazis de las cuevas?
> 
> Parece que AFU NO llegó a la frontera NE de #Kharkiv después de todo... (Pero RF todavía se está retirando) Me pregunto si AFU es consciente de que moverse más al norte a lo largo del río en el flanco izquierdo podría ser algo bastante peligroso. que hacer...



Atacan por donde pueden, no por donde querrían o debieran.
Ir hacia el norte tan solo te permite establecer una bonita "frontera natural" entre Cis-Jarkovia y Trans-Jarkovia.
Tendría sentido operativo y estratégico seguir hacia el este (Kupiansk), por el valor simbólico-político, y cortar la retaguardia de la agrupación rusa de Izyum, o ir hacia el sureste (Balakleya-Izyum), que es donde está lo gordo de los rusos en la zona, y meterte de pleno.
Pero irse de a poquito hacia el norte, "liberando" pueblos vacíos, aparte de pintar mapas, no tiene mayor recorrido.
Los rusos, con cuatro gatos mal contados, que ni siquiera son tropas de primer nivel, están manteniendo en ofensiva-repliegue a una gran agrupación de tropas ucranianas, en la dirección contraria a la que debieran ir, ya que no hacen nada por ir a ayudar a los de Donbass.
Y claro, al ir en ofensiva los ucranianos, aunque la resistencia sea relativamente menor, casi seguro que lo están haciendo asumiendo elevadas pérdidas.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Los UK también garantizaron a Polonia su integridad territorial en la wwII y ya sabemos todos lo que pasó ... En realidad primero no movieron ni un dedo para evitar que Alemania la invadiera y ni siquiera enviaron recursos materiales y luego aunque lo intentaron tampoco en realidad hicieron mucho para evitar que entrara en la orbita sovietica, la intercambiaron tranquilamente por Grecia ... Los suecos mas les valdría garantizarse ellos mismos su seguridad y creo que en una guerra convencional es uno de los países más capaces porque que tienen su propio armamento y un territorio jodido de atacar.


----------



## dabuti (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lo que yo creo es que los Ucranios tienen que matar el mayor número posible de cochinoinvasores orcorrusos en el menor tiempo posible, y nosotros debemos ayudarles a hacerlo.



Esto demuestra la escoria, basura e hijodeputa que eres.

Yo trabajo a diario con ucranianos que huyen del conflicto y les deseo lo mejor.

Otra cosa es que yo quiera que los rusos venzan en el condlicto y que a Zelensky y los nazis que lo defienden les ocurra lo peor.

Demuestra que no tienes corazón y estás podrido de odio nazi.


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Banderas ucranianas en Moscú? nooooooooooo es mordor y allí todo es propaganda, no como en tu arcadia anglocidental donde nadie censura, se pueden ver los canales que quieras y tunear tu patinete con la bandera que te salga del rabo
> Consejos vendo que pa mí no tengo



Muestra las fotos


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Eliminado francotirador "Estiércol".

Oh, T9,"Azova"

t.me/boris_rozhin/48173


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Los pasaportes rusos se expedirán a los residentes de la región de Kherson a finales de 2022, según ha declarado el subdirector de la administración militar y civil de la región, Kyrylo Stremousov.

Otra buena noticia: los solicitantes de los territorios liberados de Ucrania podrán matricularse en las universidades rusas; ya se está desarrollando un programa al respecto.

t.me/Soldierline/6027


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Esto demuestra la escoria, basura e hijodeputa que eres.
> 
> Yo trabajo a diario con ucranianos que huyen del conflicto y les deseo lo mejor.
> 
> ...



uuuyyy, el daputi, quiere que los rusos ganen la guerra, pero que no le pase nada a ninguén. Qué buena persona eres, no?

No eres más que un tonto.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de las AFU en Kharkiv comienzan a establecer nuevos puestos de control

Con la ayuda de fuentes de la ciudad, Go and See ha trazado un mapa de los bloqueos enemigos confirmados. Úsalo a tu salud.

602 Microdistrito. El control de la carretera de Saltovsky.
Blockpoint frente al centro comercial French Boulevard. Carretera Saltovskoe. Marcado con pintura roja.
Poste de bloqueo en la calle Molochnaya. Fue detectado hace mucho tiempo, necesita ser aclarado.
2 Barricadas en la avenida Nauka. Marcado con pintura verde.
Poste de la manzana cerca del metro Kievskaya, en la calle Akademika Beletskogo (antigua calle Moiseyevskaya). Marcado con pintura roja.
El cruce de la calle Klotchkovskaya con la calle Okruzhnaya.
La intersección de las calles Chkalova y Lesoparkova .
La salida de la calle Chkalova.
La rotonda de la avenida Zhukovsky.
El callejón sin salida de la calle Sapernaya.
El cruce de la calle Kovpaka con la calle Sapernaya.
El cruce de la calle Landau con la calle Gagarin.

t.me/epoddubny/10552


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Tras la liberación de Popasna, las fuerzas aliadas avanzan sobre Artemivsk y en dirección norte.

Sobre el terreno, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el LNR han cruzado la frontera de las Repúblicas de Luhansk y Donetsk y han avanzado hacia la ciudad de Bakhmut (rebautizada como Artemivsk), todavía bajo el control de las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev. Hay menos de veinte kilómetros desde la frontera de la LNR hasta las afueras de Artemivsk. Se están lanzando ataques de artillería, incluida la artillería propulsada por cohetes, contra las posiciones de los militantes que cubren esta dirección. 

t.me/epoddubny/10551


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que la fábrica de pólvora Zarya fue liberada en la LPR, los asentamientos de Yuzhny y Voevodovka fueron tomados bajo control, más de 200 nacionalistas ucranianos fueron liquidados.


Después de la liberación de Popasnaya, las fuerzas aliadas están desarrollando una ofensiva contra Artyomovsk y en dirección norte.
Desde el terreno informan que hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF, junto con la NM de la LPR, cruzaron la frontera de las Repúblicas de Luhansk y Donetsk y avanzaron en dirección a Artyomovsk.


Putin no planea enviar condolencias por la muerte de Kravchuk, dice Peskov


En Las Vegas, los refugiadas ucranianas están siendo elegidos para trabajar como strippers.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Muestra las fotos



Del patinete confiscado? Pero vamos a ver calamar tu superioridad moral no se basa en no hacer lo que hacen los orcos?
Ya sabemos que putin fascista, rusia mordor y propaganda a full, pero los tuyos son lo mismo y encima sacas pecho
Anda vete a cagar y al menos haz como cara torcía o gaviotón que no se camuflan


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Nosotros, los demócratas, los que creemos en el entendimiento pacífico entre países. Los que pensamos que hay que dejar atrás las guerras de invasión medievales y las ambiciones imperialistas. Los que apoyamos al pueblo ucranio que sufre esta agresión arrogante y narcisista. Los que nos oponemos al nazional socialismo, sea alemán o ruso por el sufrimiento que conlleva. Nosotros, los buenos, no tu.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Esta no es una foto de Kramatorsk. Exactamente la misma explosión con humo rojo se produjo hoy en Dolghenka. Qué y por qué explotó, no puedo decirlo todavía.

Nuestros grupos de asalto están avanzando sobre Dolgenkoye, han tomado las alturas alrededor del pueblo y están despejando el bosque. En el propio pueblo este es el panorama.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48175


----------



## Elimina (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lo normal es el genocidio? No señor, lo normal debería ser lo que hace la UE; resolver sus diferencias a través del diálogo y la democracia.
> etc



Imagino que es todo ironía, ¿verdad?


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Nosotros, los demócratas, los que creemos en el entendimiento pacífico entre países. Los que pensamos que hay que dejar atrás las guerras de invasión medievales y las ambiciones imperialistas. Los que apoyamos al pueblo ucranio que subre esta agresión arrogante y narcisista. Los que nos oponemos al nazional socialismo, sea alemán o ruso por el sufrimiento que conlleva. Nosotros, los buenos, no tu.



jajajajaja y se queda tan pancho el hijoputa, entendiemiento pacífico dice el cara torcía
Bueno al menos haces reir orcón


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Nosotros, los demócratas, los que creemos en el entendimiento pacífico entre países. Los que pensamos que hay que dejar atrás las guerras de invasión medievales y las ambiciones imperialistas. Los que apoyamos al pueblo ucranio que subre esta agresión arrogante y narcisista. Los que nos oponemos al nazional socialismo, sea alemán o ruso por el sufrimiento que conlleva. Nosotros, los buenos, no tu.



jajajajaja y se queda tan pancho el hijoputa, entendiemiento pacífico dice el cara torcía
Bueno al menos haces reir orcón


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

La administración de Rutube promete que el servicio se reanudará hoy mismo tras el potente ciberataque.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48151


El Grupo-IB de Ilya Sachkov, detenido por traición, se encargaba de proteger el sitio de alojamiento de vídeos Rutube de la piratería informática. Así lo informó la BBC. Según los periodistas, en Twitter aparecieron capturas de pantalla del panel administrativo del servicio y una carta enviada por el director de Rutube Alexei Nazarov al FSB denunciando un posible fraude en la compra del sistema de seguridad de la información a una filial del grupo ruso IB. "Todo este dinero se ha desperdiciado", comentaron los autores de la cuenta de Twitter en el documento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48176


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> En Las Vegas, los refugiadas ucranianas están siendo elegidos para trabajar como strippers.



Somos muy caritativos y solidarios los de la comunidad internacional ....


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

__





Macron: Humiliating Russia won’t bring peace - Iran News Daily | Iran News Daily


macron-humiliating-russia-wont-bring-peace




irannewsdaily.com





TEHERÁN (Noticias de Irán) - El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha advertido que no se debe humillar a Rusia por su ofensiva militar en Ucrania, siempre y cuando se acuerde algún acuerdo de paz.

En declaraciones a los periodistas en la ciudad francesa de Estrasburgo, *Macron dice que una vez que la guerra termine, Moscú y Kiev tendrán que sentarse finalmente a negociar los términos de la paz, por lo que cualquier otra tensión sólo servirá para perjudicar la situación.

"Tendremos una paz que construir mañana, no lo olvidemos nunca", dijo Macron "Lo he mencionado antes. Tendremos que hacerlo con Ucrania y Rusia alrededor de la mesa. El final de la discusión y la negociación lo pondrán Ucrania y Rusia".*

Sin embargo, *Macron dice que esto "no se hará en la negación, ni en la exclusión del otro, ni siquiera en la humillación."*

En lo que puede ser un golpe para el gobierno de Kiev, Macron también dijo que Ucrania tardará "décadas" en unirse a la Unión Europea.

"Lo digo con toda honestidad; honestidad que debemos a los ucranianos", dijo Macron, "podemos tener un proceso acelerado... para aceptar el estatus de candidato para Ucrania, pero sabemos que dados nuestros estándares y los criterios, probablemente tomaría décadas para que Ucrania se una realmente a la Unión Europea."

_La interpretacion europea: Macron warns against humiliating Russia over war in Ukraine_

*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha advertido que no se debe humillar a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania, siempre y cuando se llegue a un acuerdo de paz.*

En declaraciones a la prensa en Estrasburgo, ha dicho que una vez que la guerra termine, Moscú y Kiev tendrán que sentarse finalmente a negociar entre sí, por lo que cualquier nueva tensión sólo servirá para perjudicar la situación.

"Tendremos una paz que construir mañana, no lo olvidemos nunca", dijo Macron el lunes. "Lo he mencionado antes. Tendremos que hacerlo con Ucrania y Rusia alrededor de la mesa. El final de la discusión y de la negociación lo pondrán Ucrania y Rusia. Pero no se hará en la negación, ni en la exclusión del otro, ni siquiera en la humillación".

*Análisis:*
_
Macron empieza a pensar en el día después de la guerra. Está preocupadillo el hombre.
Euronews se inventa el "siempre u cuando se llegue a un acuerdo de paz", aunque luego casi calca las palabras del periodico iraní (que no dice nada de eso) _


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Imagino que es todo ironía, ¿verdad?



Cuantos conflictos armados ha habido entre los miembros de la UE, desde su formación? Acaso los países de la UE no resuelven sus discrepancias de forma pacífica ? Imagínate que nos dedicásemos a cometer crímenes de guerra, como los rusos.


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)

El modus operandi satánico una y otra vez. Variantes tácticas, misma estrategia.
El mismo guion en todos lados. 

China y Taiwán estaban en camino a la reunificación alrededor de 2014 cuando Ma Yin Jeou era presidente de Taiwán, hasta que la revolución del girasol patrocinada por EE. UU. se opuso a un acuerdo de libre comercio entre Taiwán y China. La estrategia divide y vencerás de EE. UU. requiere una generación para lavar el cerebro y conquistar


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)

Eso es todo ! En la isla de Zmeinoy, oficiales de alto rango ingleses y estadounidenses desaparecieron durante el desembarco. Por su bien, el ejército ucraniano luchó durante dos días. Pero no fue posible devolver a los oficiales, o al menos sus cuerpos.


⚡⚡⚡¡Las Fuerzas Armadas filmaron el momento en que Iskander llegó a sus posiciones!


El volumen de gas que ingresa a Alemania a través de Ucrania cayó casi un 25% en comparación con ayer: regulador


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Los problemas de la gasolina en Ucrania sólo afectan a los ciudadanos de a pie: combustible retenido para el ejército ucraniano

Las gasolineras ucranianas mantienen reservas para el ejército (foto 2), mientras que los ciudadanos de a pie no reciben más de 10 litros por coche.

Los precios también están subiendo, y las autoridades informan de que la situación del combustible en el país es buena.

Sin embargo, la gasolina de 95º en Kiev cuesta 80 hryvnia por litro (unos 200 rublos), la de 92º - 75 (unos 180 rublos).

El negocio de los especuladores se está desarrollando en muchas ciudades; el combustible se vende por Internet a través de anuncios.

t.me/Soldierline/6028


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son unos psicópatas, cuando él alienta la guerra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2022)

Poco a poco la farsa se vislumbra, China es la gran beneficiada a la hora de consumir en mayores cantidades los recursos rusos…


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Son unos psicópatas, cuando él alienta la guerra



Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez *¿tiene que ver con Azovstal?*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez *¿tiene que ver con Azovstal?*



Se está moviendo que las sanciones no están funcionando como ellos esperaban.

Creían que Rusia iba a hincar la rodilla con las sanciones y al final se han dado cuenta de que si en Europa prescindimos de las materias primas de Rusia nos vamos a la edad de piedra.


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)

Los satánicos ultraorganizados. De lo micro a lo macro. Así se termina volteando gobiernos


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez



Tiene que ver con que ya dan por segura la victoria de Ucrania, y obviamente se tendrá que firmar un armisticio. Yo tampoco creo que se deba humillar más a rusia, ni poner un gobierno títere en Moscú. El cambio de gobierno es algo que debe hacer el pueblo ruso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez *¿tiene que ver con Azovstal?*



Tiene que ver con el Gas, el trigo y que se los van a comer vivos como no espabilen.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tiene que ver con que ya dan por segura la victoria de Ucrania, y obviamente se tendrá que firmar un armisticio. Yo tampoco creo que se deba humillar más a rusia, ni poner un gobierno títere en Moscú. El cambio de gobierno es algo que debe hacer el pueblo ruso.



Si seguro.


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## workforfood (11 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Se está moviendo que las sanciones no están funcionando como ellos esperaban.
> 
> Creían que Rusia iba a hincar la rodilla con las sanciones y al final es Europa la que si prescinde de las materias primas de Rusia nos vamos a la edad de piedra.



El que manda en la OTAN es EE.UU. por lo que se hará lo que diga EE.UU. Europa no cuenta nada solo obedece.


----------



## Salamandra (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez *¿tiene que ver con Azovstal?*



Sin Azovstal, mi apuesta es que no entienden las histéricas reaccciones de la UE...ni de los países nórdicos. Les han pillado con "el carrico del helado". También es cierto que través de la hegemonía en las redes y su censura tienen el monopolio de la información. Las leyes de censura europeas han hecho otro buen mordisco al discurso de la verdad y han minimizado las consecuencias de los actos.

Pero Europa se ha suicidado por no tener defensa propia y desgraciadamente hay que entender dos cosas respecto a la defensa armamentística:

1- Genera patentes y son de las pocas que no son globalistas, se quedan para generar recursos por diversos motivos, incluso civiles dentro de cada país

2- La liberación de patentes y su rentabilidad (que no sólo es en dinero) depende de su amortización y ahí hay que pensar en que debes quemar el armamento en guerras y venderlo. Todo un problema con la ética, pero sin plan renove es inasumible.

Siempre puedes hacer inversiones puntuales que te pueden servir para un plan mixto de aplicaciones militares y civiles, pero sera un win win puntual. Proyecto Glileo es un ejemplo.

3- Con las armas no suele servir mucho comprarlas porque te las venden capadas en uso y en actualizaciones. Más todavía si no tienes nada con lo que hacer trueque.

Su contrapartida es que no sólo se venden por dinero sino que son un activo de influencia política que, de alguna forma, es también rentabilidad.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El que manda en la OTAN es EE.UU. por lo que se hará lo que diga EE.UU. Europa no cuenta nada solo obedece.



Si, pero una cosa es empobrecernos y otra es enfangarnos en la mierda aunque lo diga USA.


----------



## npintos (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero algo se está moviendo cuando Macron, Draghi y Solana empiezan a hablar de negociaciones todos a la vez *¿tiene que ver con Azovstal?*



Perdón si alguien ya respondió anteriormente a mi duda, pero me llama poderosamente la atención la insistencia con Azovstal, tanto de los que no quieren salir, como de los que quieren entrar.

¿Qué hay dentro?


----------



## Elimina (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuantos conflictos armados ha habido entre los miembros de la UE, desde su formación? Acaso los países de la UE no resuelven sus discrepancias de forma pacífica ? Imagínate que nos dedicásemos a cometer crímenes de guerra, como los rusos.



¿Entre los miembros? No hagas trampas, que cada vez que escribes sube el gas.


----------



## arriondas (11 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tiene que ver con el Gas, el trigo y que se los van a comer vivos como no espabilen.



Y estamos en Mayo. Como esto se prolongue más de la cuenta, gobernantes como Scholz no van a terminar su mandato.


----------



## John Nash (11 May 2022)

No es la inflación a secas. Es lo que causa la inflación (sanciones a Rusia y aliados, proteccionismo de China más confinamientos) y lo que provoca esa inflación en términos de hundimiento de la demanda y miseria. Occidente se muere y se está empezando a ver.









La UE abre la puerta a expropiar los almacenes si hay riesgo de falta de gas


La Comisión Europea tiene prácticamente lista la reforma del Reglamento para garantizar la seguridad del suministro de gas en Europa. El Ejecutivo comunitario -que se prepara para imponer un nivel de existencias mínimo del 80% para este año- está dispuesto a expropiar las acciones o los derechos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (11 May 2022)

¿Podría bajarse a 100 km/h el límite en autovía por el escaso ahorro del '110' en 2011?


En 2011, durante casi cuatro meses, el Gobierno de Zapatero bajó el límite en las vías rápidas de 120 a 110 km/h para ahorrar combustible, y ahora podría aprobarse una medida similar, o incluso más restrictiva




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No nos pasemos, reconozco que los ucros le han echado huevos (especialmente la escoria nazi por lo que les afecta), un respeto para los rusos que de entrada aceptan la guerra de desgaste sin despeinarse.



Más que aceptar creo que es que no tienen más remedio, al ritmo de pérdidas en actitud voy a tomar Kiev en tres días, no aguantan ni semana más, y visto lo visto que reagrupando tropas tampoco hacen nada, solo veo que intentan tener una salida honrosa de la guerra y para eso debe durar lo máximo posible y llegar a un agotamiento los dos países.


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es santo de mi devoción... pero tiene razón, eso sí, habría que preguntarle que entiende exactamente por una negociación seria...
> 
> Tal y como están las cosas y hoy por hoy hay una distancia sideral entre las posiciones de los rusos y los ucranianos y quienes les amparan...



Rusia no va a entrar a ninguna negociación ahora.
Es tiempo de disfrutar del espectáculo por unos cuantos meses más. 
Si esto acaba de empezar!!!


----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)

Será por toner...


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Del patinete confiscado? Pero vamos a ver calamar tu superioridad moral no se basa en no hacer lo que hacen los orcos?
> Ya sabemos que putin fascista, rusia mordor y propaganda a full, pero los tuyos son lo mismo y encima sacas pecho
> Anda vete a cagar y al menos haz como cara torcía o gaviotón que no se camuflan



Tu estás diciendo que lo de la bandera esta mal, ok, yo lo que te digo es que, que algo no esté bien no invalida otras malas acciones, si aseguras que en Rusia esas cosas no ocurren, supongo que será con pruebas de ello, por eso te dije lo de la bandera ucraniana ondeando sin ningún problema en Moscu...porque si no es así, es porque ni en uno ni en otro lugar, se están haciendo las cosas bien, no hay debate en ese sentido y no tienen nada que ver las creencias ideológicas
"Superioridad moral" es pensar en la libertad como lo más importante? pues si que está jodida la cosa entonces....


----------



## arriondas (11 May 2022)

Como siempre, la imagen desde casa su madre... Jijijiji.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Más que aceptar creo que es que no tienen más remedio, al ritmo de pérdidas en actitud voy a tomar Kiev en tres días, no aguantan ni semana más, y visto lo visto que reagrupando tropas tampoco hacen nada, solo veo que intentan tener una salida honrosa de la guerra y para eso debe durar lo máximo posible y llegar a un agotamiento los dos países.



A ver mermao,el ejército ruso tiene un millon de hombres, ahora mismo está empleando solo 100.000 mas las milicias, si enviase un solo cuerpo de ejército arrasaria a los satanistas en dos dias, sencillamente está dejando que mueran lentamente en el frente, en poco tiempo estarán como en Berlin en abril del 45; combatiendo los niños de teta y los prostáticos.


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No nos pasemos, reconozco que los ucros le han echado huevos (especialmente la escoria nazi por lo que les afecta), un respeto para los rusos que de entrada aceptan la guerra de desgaste sin despeinarse.



Esconderse en hospitales y colegios yo no le llamaría precisamente echarle huevos


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

No hay nada que le moleste más a los anglos, que unos rusos haciendo un show sobre democracia.
Les pone de los nervios, se enervan.

Rusia está jugando una partida magnífica de ajedrez, en mi opinión.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*La guerra con Rusia dejará secuelas durante "cien años" en Ucrania, afirma Scholz.*
Ucrania deberá desactivar "durante cien años" las* bombas sin explotar dejadas por la guerra* con Rusia, advirtió este miércoles el jefe del gobierno alemán, Olaf Scholz, evocando la situación de su país después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, informa Afp.

"Quienes viven en Alemania saben que aún se descubren con frecuencia bombas sin explotar", dijo Scholz en una conferencia de prensa en Berlín. "Ucrania deberá enfrentar las secuelas de esta guerra durante cien años", agregó.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)

Da gloria verlos:


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*Zelenski: "Si Ucrania hubiera sido miembro de la OTAN se habría evitado la guerra"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en declaraciones a la universidad francesa de *Sciences Po*, ha afirmado que la guerra con *Rusia* se habría evitado si su país hubiera sido miembro de la *OTAN* de antemano.

"Si *Ucrania* hubiera sido parte de la *OTAN* antes de la guerra, no habría habido guerra", ha dicho Zelenski a los estudiantes en una videollamada. El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, ha repetido que el riesgo de que *Ucrania* se convierta en miembro de la *OTAN* justifica la invasión de su vecino que comenzó hace más de dos meses. Informa Reuters


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Podría bajarse a 100 km/h el límite en autovía por el escaso ahorro del '110' en 2011?
> 
> 
> En 2011, durante casi cuatro meses, el Gobierno de Zapatero bajó el límite en las vías rápidas de 120 a 110 km/h para ahorrar combustible, y ahora podría aprobarse una medida similar, o incluso más restrictiva
> ...



Los coches actuales tienen su eficiencia máxima (consumo de gasolina menor por Km.) en terreno llano y sin curvas en unos 120 Km/h o alrededor de esta velocidad, para que el cambio de 120 a 100 km/h fuera eficiente se debería cambiar los engranajes del cambio de marchas, eso es evidente para cualquier mecánico, supongo que para los políticos no.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu estás diciendo que lo de la bandera esta mal, ok, yo lo que te digo es que, que algo no esté bien no invalida otras malas acciones, si aseguras que en Rusia esas cosas no ocurren, supongo que será con pruebas de ello, por eso te dije lo de la bandera ucraniana ondeando sin ningún problema en Moscu...porque si no es así, es porque ni en uno ni en otro lugar, se están haciendo las cosas bien, no hay debate en ese sentido y no tienen nada que ver las creencias ideológicas
> "Superioridad moral" es pensar en la libertad como lo más importante? pues si que está jodida la cosa entonces....



Superioridad moral es ver la paja en ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio, los rusos hacen mal en invadir un estado soberano en una guerra preventiva pero si son tus amos los que invaden otro estado soberano preventivamente como irak pues oye viva la libertad, el libre cambio y tira millas y no me contestes más que te tengo más calado que a perro Sánchez, anda y que te ondulen con la permanent


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habrían volado una presa cerca de Avdeevka para frenar el avance de la DNR y de las fuerzas armadas rusas.
Estamos a la espera de las fotos/vídeos y de la evaluación de las consecuencias.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48185


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver mermao,el ejército ruso tiene un millon de hombres, ahora mismo está empleando solo 100.000 mas las milicias, si enviase un solo cuerpo de ejército arrasaria a los satanistas en dos dias, sencillamente está dejando que mueran lentamente en el frente, en poco tiempo estarán como en Berlin en abril del 45; combatiendo los niños de teta y los prostáticos.



A parte del millón también cuenta con la estrella de la muerte , 300 espartanos más la momia de Stalin y tú puta madre en bicicleta.
Pero si no puede dar de comer a 200000 cómo va a movilizar a 1 millon, con que van a ir al frente , con orinales de la llWW y fusiles de la feria, pero si los milicianos van con fusiles de 80 años y las raciones de comida caducadas.
En poco tiempo estarán donfe está ahora o menos, hoy en el otro hilo se han visto cacharros rusos y rusos a la parrilla como ningún día gracias a los triple 7 donados por EEUU y eso que hay pocos en servicio en 15 días más los ponen a tiro de Mauripol, ahí veremos a las maricas chechenas lo duras qué son.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

*El arsenal nuclear de Rusia supone un serio desafío para EE.UU. (c) El Secretario de Defensa de EE.UU., Lloyd Austin.*

Por supuesto que sí. Si Rusia no tuviera un arsenal nuclear capaz de infligir un daño inaceptable a Estados Unidos y a la OTAN, hace tiempo que habrían atacado a Rusia utilizando su ventaja de armas convencionales.
De ahí los intentos de restar importancia al arsenal nuclear, desarrollando sistemas de defensa antimisiles y desarrollando conceptos de ataque preventivo contra los centros de mando y control y las plataformas de lanzamiento de armas nucleares.
Sólo el miedo a la aniquilación les impide la guerra directa, no la diplomacia.


t.me/boris_rozhin/48186


----------



## dabuti (11 May 2022)

Bill Gates da positivo a Covid-19 - Las Repúblicas


Bill Gates ha anunciado hoy a través de las redes sociales que ha dado positivo a Covid-19. A continuación ha explicado que tiene síntomas leves y que está siguiendo el consejo de los expertos…




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 May 2022)

Madre mía que ejército de mierda. Dan verguenza ajena.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Lo que les gusta el oro ajeno a los ruskies...


----------



## Trajanillo (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que les gusta el oro ajeno a los ruskies...



Anda como hicieron los americanos en Bagdad!!! Si es que no te puedes fiar de nadie.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Morcillada Mortal (11 May 2022)

*Movilización total, ley marcial y armas nucleares: EEUU, en alerta por un Putin desesperado*

*Inteligencia contempla una escalada del presidente ruso en la medida que vea perdida la guerra y en peligro su régimen.*










Movilización total, ley marcial y armas nucleares: EEUU, en alerta por un Putin desesperado


Inteligencia contempla una escalada del presidente ruso en la medida que vea perdida la guerra y en peligro su régimen.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## SanRu (11 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Atacan por donde pueden, no por donde querrían o debieran.
> Ir hacia el norte tan solo te permite establecer una bonita "frontera natural" entre Cis-Jarkovia y Trans-Jarkovia.
> Tendría sentido operativo y estratégico seguir hacia el este (Kupiansk), por el valor simbólico-político, y cortar la retaguardia de la agrupación rusa de Izyum, o ir hacia el sureste (Balakleya-Izyum), que es donde está lo gordo de los rusos en la zona, y meterte de pleno.
> Pero irse de a poquito hacia el norte, "liberando" pueblos vacíos, aparte de pintar mapas, no tiene mayor recorrido.
> ...



Los ucranianos pareciera que quieren imitar al avance del mariscal Grouchy en Waterloo


----------



## npintos (11 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Movilización total, ley marcial y armas nucleares: EEUU, en alerta por un Putin desesperado*
> 
> *Inteligencia contempla una escalada del presidente ruso en la medida que vea perdida la guerra y en peligro su régimen.*
> 
> ...



¿Y estos qué fuman?


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

Ta el ejército del inframundo muy revuelto esta tarde, no deben ir bien las cosas para los freedom fghiters piratones....


----------



## John Nash (11 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los coches actuales tienen su eficiencia máxima (consumo de gasolina menor por Km.) en terreno llano y sin curvas en unos 120 Km/h o alrededor de esta velocidad, para que el cambio de 120 a 100 km/h fuera eficiente se debería cambiar los engranajes del cambio de marchas, eso es evidente para cualquier mecánico, supongo que para los políticos no.



Ya puestos, que limiten velocidad máxima y potencia de los automóviles. Ah no, que tonto, que eso sería poner límites a la libre empresa. Quedaría muy comunista.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> A por ellos valientes, que no quede ni un cochinoinvasor con vida!



ojala te pillen a ti con un topol, puto cabron


Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habrían volado una presa cerca de Avdeevka para frenar el avance de la DNR y de las fuerzas armadas rusas.
> Estamos a la espera de las fotos/vídeos y de la evaluación de las consecuencias.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48185



hijos de puta, y los civiles que estan por medio eso, que les den por culo. Por eso hay que desnazificarlos porque son putos terroristas y delincuentes


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

NO
El forero Simo es un guerrero del teclado. Valientemente dispara fotos y "noticias".


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Hace ocho años, los habitantes de la República Popular de Donetsk y la República Popular de Luhansk dijeron su firme NO a Ucrania votando por la soberanía.

En su momento, muchos se mostraron escépticos sobre estos referendos, creyendo que no significaban nada y que el DNR y el LNR eran estructuras puramente virtuales. Ocho años después tenemos dos estados parcialmente reconocidos que, obviamente, nunca volverán a Ucrania y que se preparan para formar parte de Rusia. Basado en los resultados de la voluntad popular de los habitantes de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk.

Ucrania ha sido incapaz de ofrecerles nada más que miedo y muerte.
Por lo tanto, la DNR y la LNR vinculan firmemente su futuro a Rusia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48187


----------



## crocodile (11 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso convocó al embajador polaco, a quien se le dijo que Rusia estaba esperando a que Polonia se disculpara formalmente por el ataque al embajador ruso.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48168



Estos rusos son desesperantes, que manden al embajador a tomar por c y cierren la embajada de las putitas favoritas de los yankees.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> A parte del millón también cuenta con la estrella de la muerte , 300 espartanos más la momia de Stalin y tú puta madre en bicicleta.
> Pero si no puede dar de comer a 200000 cómo va a movilizar a 1 millon, con que van a ir al frente , con orinales de la llWW y fusiles de la feria, pero si los milicianos van con fusiles de 80 años y las raciones de comida caducadas.
> En poco tiempo estarán donfe está ahora o menos, hoy en el otro hilo se han visto cacharros rusos y rusos a la parrilla como ningún día gracias a los triple 7 donados por EEUU y eso que hay pocos en servicio en 15 días más los ponen a tiro de Mauripol, ahí veremos a las maricas chechenas lo duras qué son.



Im- becil


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

A los que piden que los de Azovstal se rindan: a los del regimiento Azov los rusos oficialmente no les consideran combatientes y por tanto no les aplicarán leyes de la guerra y los asesinarán en cuanto se rindan. De ahí que ni se plantee la rendición. 

Una operación para llegar a Mariupol parece ahora mismo imposible, esa gente está condenada salvo milagro.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Movilización total, ley marcial y armas nucleares: EEUU, en alerta por un Putin desesperado*
> 
> *Inteligencia contempla una escalada del presidente ruso en la medida que vea perdida la guerra y en peligro su régimen.*
> 
> ...



Esto es a lo que realmente quiere llegar USA para tapar el desastre económico que se les avecina. A partir de ahora todo será culpa de Putin.


----------



## Azrael_II (11 May 2022)

Nazis ucranianos vuelan una presa con residuos tóxicos


----------



## delhierro (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> NO
> El forero Simo es un guerrero del teclado. Valientemente dispara fotos y "noticias".



Es pura escoria.


----------



## Octubrista (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Será por toner...



Ya, ya, pero los húngaros cuando los billetes de papel con que les tienta Europa, los echen al depósito del tractor, verán que no arranca.

Cuando falten hidrocarburos, de poco valdrá el papel dinero imprimido, para ayudar a prender la leña de la chimenea, como mucho.


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*El primer ministro de Polonia: Putin es "más peligroso que Hitler y Stalin"*
"Putin no es ni Hitler ni Stalin, pero es más peligroso", asegura en un artículo publicado en el Daily Telegraph el primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki.

Según el Morawiecki, que ya había hablado extremadamente duro contra *Putin* en el pasado, y fue uno de los primeros líderes europeos en ir a Kiev a reunirse con Zelenski "la ideología de *Putin* es el equivalente del comunismo y el nazismo del siglo XX. Una ideología a través de la cual *Rusia* justifica derechos y privilegios inventados para su país".


----------



## delhierro (11 May 2022)

Los de Kherson pidiendo a Putin que los proteja metiendolos en Rusia. Mucho me temo que si Putin sigue en el poder se acabara retirando de la mayoría de las zonas salvo estrictamente las 2 republicas. Lo mismo al final debido a la presión no es así , pero creo qeu lo tienen dificil.









Власти Херсонской области обратятся к Путину с просьбой о вхождении в состав РФ


Администрация Херсонской области обратится к президенту России Владимиру Путину с просьбой принять регион в состав Российской Федерации. Об этом в среду, 11 мая, заявил на пресс-конференции замглавы областной военно-гражданской администрации (ВГА) Кирилл Стремоусов.




anna-news.info





Popasna, la correspondiente bandera en este caso la Rusa. Control total.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El ministro de exteriores ruso llorando porque la UE ha insinuado que se usarán los fondos congelados para reconstruir Ucrania. Lo tacha de robo .

Lo único que vería mal es que se haga a las bravas y debería ser una corte internacional que juzgara a Rusia y la hiciera responsable solidaria y entonces incautar esos fondos para Ucrania


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Los lugareños informan de que en Sloviansk, entre Khimik y Cherevkivka, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estrellaron un jeep contra un pilar. El coche está en llamas, la munición está disparando en el interior. Lo más probable es que los héroes estuvieran bajo algo divertido. 

t.me/Soldierline/6033


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: Muy optimistas los Ucranianos.

*La Guardia Nacional anuncia sus bajas causadas por la guerra*
MIÉRCOLES, 11 DE MAYO DE 2022, 16:42

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - MIÉRCOLES, 11 DE MAYO DE 2022, 16: 42

*Más de 500 soldados de la Guardia Nacional han muerto durante la guerra rusa contra Ucrania.*

Fuente: Jefe del Departamento Operativo de la sede de la Dirección Principal de la NGU, Oleksiy Nadtochy, en una sesión informativa, informa Público

Cita: *"Desgraciadamente, en el desempeño de sus tareas durante este periodo, de los Guardias Nacionales, 1.697 resultaron heridos y 501 muertos".*

Antecedentes: *A mediados de abril, el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy informó de que durante la guerra total murieron entre 2500 y 3000 militares ucranianos.*


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Varsovia, depositando flores en el monumento en honor a los soldados caídos del Ejército Rojo que liberaron Varsovia de los invasores nazis.

t.me/Soldierline/6034

_Video en el enlace, con un espectáculo de las pedorras habituales y los nazis ukros._


----------



## Zhukov (11 May 2022)

Actualización de Mariupol-Azovstal:

1-Según los portavoces de la tribu indígena Azov del Parque Nacional Azovstal, la expedición etnográfica rusa que visitó la zona realizó más de 40 misiones de reconocimiento sobre el territorio de la reserva natural.

2-En respuesta a las súplicas desesperadas de los ancianos tribales para ayudar al asediado pueblo de Azov a limpiar los escombros del apocalipsis tecnogénico que les impedía reanudar la actividad agrícola, los etnógrafos rusos arrojaron extraños objetos esferoidales que hacían ruidos fuertes, hacían que los oídos secretaran sangre y levantaban polvo en el aire, cubriendo el gran orbe en el cielo.

3-La tribu de Azov fue observada posteriormente acurrucada alrededor del fuego y construyendo un modelo de los grandes pájaros de hierro volados por los etnógrafos rusos, presumiblemente en un esfuerzo por apaciguar a los dioses y convencerlos de que pusieran fin a los intentos de la expedición de rescatar a los miembros de la tribu de su situación.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Superioridad moral es ver la paja en ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio, los rusos hacen mal en invadir un estado soberano en una guerra preventiva pero si son tus amos los que invaden otro estado soberano preventivamente como irak pues oye viva la libertad, el libre cambio y tira millas y no me contestes más que te tengo más calado que a perro Sánchez, anda y que te ondulen con la permanent



Cuando he hablado yo de Irak, puedes citarmelo?


----------



## Egam (11 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Me dan pena todos porque son soldados y aunque pienso con el corazon que Rusia debería ganar la guerra no deseo el daño a ningún ucraniano por el simple hecho de serlo ... Lo que me averguenza es el comportamiento de los que nos gobiernan que los usan como carne de cañon. Con la razón pienso que ojala volviera a ser todo como antes y Rusia y la UE volvieran a tener buenas relaciones pero es ya pecar de optimista así que me conformaría con que todo esto no me jodiera toda mi economia y la de mi familia.



Ok, no me dan pena los que tiraron a matar civiles durante años o los que los usaron como escudos mientras iban a Azovstal.

Si solo eran soldados que miraban mientras se cometían crímenes de guerra, también.

Si te dan una orden así y te amenazan, estás en derecho de ejecutar al oficial.


----------



## arriondas (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ta el ejército del inframundo muy revuelto esta tarde, no deben ir bien las cosas para los freedom fghiters piratones....



La cuelma que les deben estar dando tien que ser bien guapa...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El Estado mayor Ucraniano dice que la ofensiva Rusa ha sido detenida y que las tropas rusas pasan a posiciones defensivas


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Ok, no me dan pena los que tiraron a matar civiles durante años o los que los usaron como escudos mientras iban a Azovstal.
> 
> Si solo eran soldados que miraban mientras se cometían crímenes de guerra, también.
> 
> Si te dan una orden así y te amenazan, estás en derecho de ejecutar al oficial.



Claro, los que hicieran lo que tu comentas son asesinos pero por los actos que han cometido no por ser soldados ucranianos.


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los de Kherson pidiendo a Putin que los proteja metiendolos en Rusia. Mucho me temo que si Putin sigue en el poder se acabara retirando de la mayoría de las zonas salvo estrictamente las 2 republicas. Lo mismo al final debido a la presión no es así , pero creo qeu lo tienen dificil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Jerson depende solo de encontrar la fórmula jurídica apropiada. Ya se sabe que Putin es en extremo legalista y formalista.
Pero en esencia, NO está en cuestión el asunto Jerson, al menos, por tres razones de mucho peso:
.- Jerson es el origen de "Rusia cristiana", es donde se bautizó y convirtió San Vladimiro (el apoyo del Patriarca Cirilo NO es gratis).
.- Jerson permite un "glacis" de seguridad (y cabeza de puente cis-Dnieper) para garantizar la seguridad de Crimea-Sebastopol (mantener contento al ejército es necesario).
.- Jerson es "el agua de Crimea", es la única manera de garantizarse que los ucranianos no vuelvan a realizar terrorismo medioambiental en la zona, y permite afrontar el desarrollo económico (agrario y turístico) así como demográfico de la península (hay que mantener contentos a los agentes económicos).

Así que por razones de creencias religiosas, criterios militares e interés económico-empresarial, "sacrificar" Jerson sería demasiado incluso para Putin.


----------



## Abstenuto (11 May 2022)

¿Qué sentido tiene poner pontones para cruzar al otro lado cuando las tropas rusas se pueden ir replegando hacia la frontera?


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Lithium decidió repetir la trayectoria inicial del Caliber

Tras ella, otros recursos y alimentos repetirán una trayectoria similar en un futuro próximo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48189


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Los investigadores encuentran documentos que implican que Rusia planeó ocupar toda Ucrania.

La Oficina Estatal de Investigación informó el 11 de mayo que encontraron documentos militares rusos en Trostianets, Óblast de Sumy, que implican que Moscú planeó inicialmente ocupar toda Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra: Muy optimistas los Ucranianos.
> 
> *La Guardia Nacional anuncia sus bajas causadas por la guerra*
> MIÉRCOLES, 11 DE MAYO DE 2022, 16:42
> ...



Desgraciadamente, no meten en el inventario fúnebre a los que figuran como desaparecidos,
simplemente porque no recogen y abandonan a sus muertos (Que los rusos ya se encargan
de enterrar) y, por lo tanto, no implican indemnizaciones y pensiones para sus familias.
Ahí si que tendrán un conflicto del copón cuando la tormenta se calme.


----------



## Silverado72 (11 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Vaya unos PCMs, deben ser los primos perdidos de nuestro Gaysenberg de Elda.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## EGO (11 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene poner pontones para cruzar al otro lado cuando las tropas rusas se pueden ir replegando hacia la frontera?



Nada de lo que estan haciendo los rusos tiene sentido.

Es una horda de niñatos de 18 años intentando cumplir las ordenes de su khan lo mejor que pueden.


----------



## Argentium (11 May 2022)

La realidad, tarde o temprano, siempre llega

*Imaz (Repsol) alerta de que no se puede sustituir el gas ruso y la sociedad "tendrá que hacer un esfuerzo" pues va a impactar de forma dramática.*

Ha manifestado su preocupación por lo que pueda ocurrir el próximo invierno
11/05/2022 - 18:19

El consejero delegado de Repsol, Josu Jon Imaz, ha manifestado su preocupación por lo que pueda ocurrir el próximo invierno desde el punto de vista energético, y ha advertido de la dependencia de Europa en términos de gas respecto de Rusia y el problema que existe para "sustituirlo". "Hoy no se pueden* sustituir los 150 bcm de gas* que Europa recibe de Rusia", ha agregado.


En este sentido, ha manifestado "no hay forma de cubrir *prácticamente el 40% de ese gas*" en Europa y eso va a provocar un "tensionamiento brutal".

Imaz, que cree que como sociedad hay que hacer un esfuerzo "muy importante" de reducir consumos y acelerar al máximo la *generación renovable,* ha advertido de que hay un problema de seguridad de suministro en los próximos seis o siete meses que *"va a impactar de una forma dramática"*.
"Hay que hacer una reflexión sobre cómo abordamos los riesgos de seguridad de suministro que se pueden tener a lo largo de los próximos meses", ha añadido.


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

El número de prisioneros de Azovstal es cada vez menor.

Otro pintoresco combatiente de Azov, Volodymyr Khodakovskyy, ha muerto en las catacumbas de la fábrica rodeada de Mariupol. Dmytro Kukharchuk, comandante del segundo batallón del regimiento 4308 de Kiev, dijo.

"Mi amigo, un hombre de Cherkassy, un héroe, un verdadero Vova Khodakovsky con mayúsculas, murió en Azovstal.
Khodakovsky estuvo en nuestro movimiento de Cherkassy durante mucho tiempo, y luego fue a defender a Ucrania en Azov. Su contrato ha expirado. El 23 de febrero, estaba de vacaciones en Cherkasy, pero volvió a Mariupol de guardia..." - Con palabras no muy tristes, Dmitry describe la muerte de su compañero de armas.

Pero aconsejamos a los combatientes de Azov que saquen lo mejor de la situación: por ejemplo, ahora algunos de los Sidun que quedan recibirán una lata más de comida para perros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48190


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

También el 8 de mayo, el nazi Mosha Artem, que era campeón de boxeo de Kiev, fue eliminado en el Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48191


----------



## Arraki (11 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los de Kherson pidiendo a Putin que los proteja metiendolos en Rusia. Mucho me temo que si Putin sigue en el poder se acabara retirando de la mayoría de las zonas salvo estrictamente las 2 republicas. Lo mismo al final debido a la presión no es así , pero creo qeu lo tienen dificil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído que van a proporcionar pasaportes rusos a los ciudadanos de Kherson. Es un paso muy importante para la anexión o al menos protección de los habitantes de la futura República


----------



## unaie (11 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los coches actuales tienen su eficiencia máxima (consumo de gasolina menor por Km.) en terreno llano y sin curvas en unos 120 Km/h o alrededor de esta velocidad, para que el cambio de 120 a 100 km/h fuera eficiente se debería cambiar los engranajes del cambio de marchas, eso es evidente para cualquier mecánico, supongo que para los políticos no.



Habria que matizar un poco esto para que no lleve a equivocos.

El consumo por km siempre disminuye con la velocidad. 

Las marchas pueden estar optimizadas para llevar el mejor regimen del motor, el mas eficiente, a 120km/h, pero aun asi si lo llevas a 100km/h consumes menos, y si lo llevas a 60km/h mucho menos. En llano el consumo se va sobretodo en resistencia aerodinamica, que crece con el cuadrado de la velocidad.


----------



## pirivi-parava (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que cachondillos, los suecos les apoyarán con toooodas sus bombas nucelares, los piratas isleños se sienten hoy más seguros


----------



## Egam (11 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro, los que hicieran lo que tu comentas son asesinos pero por los actos que han cometido no por ser soldados ucranianos.



Nunca he dicho lo contrario.
Pero ese intento de blanquear a los mercenarios o las imágenes de los que están en Azovstal... Pues no.
Pena me dan los pobres civiles de Lugansk y Donetsk que han atormentado durante 8 años


----------



## delhierro (11 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He leído que van a proporcionar pasaportes rusos a los ciudadanos de Kherson. Es un paso muy importante para la anexión o al menos protección de los habitantes de la futura República



Lo de los pasaportes no indica que se queden con la zona, pero si que al menos en caso de retirarse repatriaran a los prorrusos para Crimea o el Donbass.

El tema es la presión, va a ser dificil que Putin se retire por negociaciones, pero puede reducir las tropas y que se produzcan retiradas aparentemetne militares. Como en Kharkov. Esta todo inventado. En fin especulaciones que esto va para largo.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## npintos (11 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Habria que matizar un poco esto para que no lleve a equivocos.
> 
> El consumo por km siempre disminuye con la velocidad.
> 
> Las marchas pueden estar optimizadas para llevar el mejor regimen del motor, el mas eficiente, a 120km/h, pero aun asi si lo llevas a 100km/h consumes menos, y si lo llevas a 60km/h mucho menos. En llano el consumo se va sobretodo en resistencia aerodinamica, que crece con el cuadrado de la velocidad.



Los dos llevan razón según veo.

El primer comentario lo ve desde el punto de vista del usuario (relativo), de sacar más rendimiento por su dinero puesto en combustible.

El segundo está visto en términos absolutos, son menos litros de combustible los que se consumen.

Como a los burrócratas los problemas solo les interesan desde SU punto de vista, cuando hay combustible les interesa que les dejemos más $ en impuestos consumiendo más litros. Cuando no hay combustible, solamente quieren que gastemos menos. 

Lo de Greta, la eficiencia energética y todas esas cosas, es pour la galerie, simplemente.


----------



## Zhukov (11 May 2022)

Exenso informe hoy, no sólo por las operaciones, si no también porque hay mucho que contar, y he tenido que poner enlaces a las noticias en ruso, lo de las armas biológicas está al final de todo









Noticias de la guerra 11/05/2022 – combates, explosiones y armas biológicas


Mapa 11 de Mayo, 17:00 horas AYER 10 Mayo – Informes de combate detallados con vídeos Ofensiva en Donbass desde el norte: situación a las 17.00 del 11 de mayo de 2022 El mando ucraniano despu…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

No debemos subestimar en absoluto estas declaraciones. Es importante recordar que detrás de la variada cháchara propagandística de los títeres ucranianos están las intenciones y los recursos muy concretos de nuestros enemigos de la OTAN, que buscan oportunidades para golpear a Rusia bajo la cobertura de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48192

*Ucrania anuncia ataques a Rusia en un "lugar inesperado": ¿hay alguna razón para esperar a las AFU cerca de las centrales nucleares de las regiones de Smolensk y Kursk?*​​_"Los orcos se verán sorprendidos por la ubicación del ataque que llevarán a cabo las AFU en un futuro próximo. La situación cambiará a partir de la forma en que se nos reforzará con armamento occidental", declara Andrusiv, asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano. Él mismo no oculta que es su forma de responder a la información de que la región de Kherson está a punto de formar parte de la Federación Rusa._​​¿Vale la pena prestar atención a estas declaraciones? En primer lugar, las AFU ya han golpeado repetidamente el territorio de la Federación Rusa y, por supuesto, hay planes para repetirlos en el cuartel general ucraniano. Además, Occidente está suministrando a Ucrania diversas armas, como sistemas de misiles estadounidenses y drones con un alcance de hasta 500 km o más. En segundo lugar, Ucrania podría desplegar grupos de sabotaje para penetrar en los territorios liberados o en territorio ruso. Ambas amenazas son importantes y no deben subestimarse.​​Al mismo tiempo, las AFU no tienen fuerzas ni medios para una ofensiva a gran escala en esta etapa; hasta ahora sólo podemos observar la participación de los ucranianos en una guerra posicional y la ocupación ocasional de ciudades abandonadas. Los instructores occidentales han entrenado al ejército ucraniano en la guerra de guerrillas defensiva, pero no en la ofensiva. La historia de Snakein lo demuestra claramente.​​Como demuestra la historia de la "destrucción del puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo", los "actos de represalia" anunciados por Kiev no suelen tener lugar, y las operaciones que los militares ucranianos sí intentan llevar a cabo no suelen ir precedidas de anuncios. Hasta ahora, los arrebatos de Andrusiv parecen más bien una campaña de relaciones públicas y un intento de ganar publicidad utilizando el modelo de Arestovich.​​Pero no debemos bajar la guardia: el enemigo no duerme, ¡el enemigo es insidioso! ¡El enemigo será destruido en cualquier caso! No hay otra manera.​​t.me/readovkaru/503​​​


----------



## ZARGON (11 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (11 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Habria que matizar un poco esto para que no lleve a equivocos.
> 
> El consumo por km siempre disminuye con la velocidad.
> 
> Las marchas pueden estar optimizadas para llevar el mejor regimen del motor, el mas eficiente, a 120km/h, pero aun asi si lo llevas a 100km/h consumes menos, y si lo llevas a 60km/h mucho menos. En llano el consumo se va sobretodo en resistencia aerodinamica, que crece con el cuadrado de la velocidad.



Alvin tiene razon. Los motores de combustion interna se optimizan para/en este punto:


----------



## Egam (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esconderse en hospitales y colegios yo no le llamaría precisamente echarle huevos



Ademas, van drogados.
*A New Meth-Like ‘Combat Drug’ is Fueling The Neo-Nazis Fighting for Ukraine, Creating ‘Zombie Soldiers’ Who Do Not Fear Death*


----------



## Azrael_II (11 May 2022)

Mientras en la democracia


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

La acción del "Regimiento Inmortal" estableció un récord histórico

Este año, por primera vez, 12 millones de personas participaron en la marcha del Regimiento Inmortal. Se trata de la cifra más alta desde que se celebra la campaña en toda Rusia.

En comparación, en 2019, 10 millones de participantes se sumaron a la marcha.

Hay una tendencia constante hacia la unidad y la cohesión entre los rusos.

t.me/Soldierline/6036


----------



## amcxxl (11 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (11 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

. Rusia responde a Occidente con sanciones contra más de 30 empresas de países "inamistosos", incluidas sucursales europeas de Gazprom


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y los otanistas qué opinan de ésto?

Cri cri cri...


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

Zakhar Prilepin @zakharprilepin

¿LA GUERRA ESTÁ ALLÍ O ESTÁ AQUÍ?

El 9 de mayo, una docena de ciudades rusas anunciaron a la vez su deseo de dar a las calles el nombre de los héroes del Donbass.

De Grozny a Vladivostok

Varias ciudades querían que sus calles llevaran el nombre del primer jefe de la RPD, Héroe de la RPD y Héroe de Rusia Alexander Zakharchenko.

Varios querían dar a la calle el nombre del comandante del batallón Esparta, Héroe de la DNR y Héroe de Rusia, Vladimir Zhoga, de nombre Vokha.

Una ciudad rusa decidió unir a todos los miembros de la resistencia rusa y dar a la calle el nombre de Héroes del Donbass.

Hay que recordar que no sólo los nativos de esta tierra lucharon y murieron en el Donbass todos estos ocho años, sino también los que acudieron en su ayuda.

Uno de ellos, Arsen Pavlov, es el legendario comandante del batallón Esparta, pero también participó en la primavera de Crimea y en la resistencia de Kharkiv. Invicto en combate, murió en 2016 en un atentado terrorista.

Arsen nació en Ukhta (República de Komi) en 1983, creció allí, fue a la escuela y se alistó en el ejército, sirviendo en el Cáucaso Norte en una brigada de marines y participando en la liquidación de formaciones terroristas.

¡Un digno hijo de su tierra!

Poco después de la muerte de Arsen, un grupo de iniciativa recogió firmas en Ukhta con la petición de inmortalizar su memoria.

El 80% de los encuestados está a favor.

Pero el alcalde de la ciudad, Magomed Osmanov, tenía supuestamente otra información en ese momento. Se negó suavemente a que la iniciativa ciudadana siguiera adelante.

Debe haber sido engañado por sus subordinados y asesores.

Lo más espantoso es que en ese momento, como informaron los medios de comunicación, el jefe de la organización pública de la ciudad de Ukhta, la Unión de Veteranos de la Guerra de Afganistán y de los Sucesos de Chechenia, expresó su perplejidad ante "por qué en Ukhta se propone dar a una calle el nombre de un hombre que no es conocido aquí".

Dijo en su momento: "La gente se pregunta qué ha hecho, qué hazañas ha hecho, qué méritos ha tenido. No sabemos nada de Motorola, ¿de qué podemos hablar entonces?"

Queremos creer que tanto el respetado alcalde de la ciudad como toda la organización de veteranos han hecho desde entonces averiguaciones sobre el héroe del DNR, Arseniye Motorola Pavlov, y ahora están dispuestos a rectificar el desafortunado malentendido ocurrido en 2016.

Se cantan canciones sobre Arsen. Se ha erigido un monumento a Arsen en Donetsk. Se escribirán libros sobre Arsen y se harán películas. Ukhta siempre lo recordará.

Cuando Arsen fue enterrado, 50 mil ciudadanos de Don salieron a la calle y se reunieron en la plaza donde se celebró el funeral, a pesar de que la ciudad fue bombardeada y todos los que acudieron al funeral arriesgaron su vida.

El funeral duró varias horas, pero nadie tuvo la oportunidad de inclinarse ante Arsen. Mientras el féretro empezaba a ser sacado del edificio, por encima de las cabezas de decenas de miles de personas empezaron a fluir flores hacia el féretro, y de repente un enorme mar de gente empezó a corear: "¡Gracias!"

Fue un espectáculo increíble.

Ese día, la dirección de Facebook* permitió que se prohibiera a la gente sólo por hacer fotos del funeral. ¡Tenían miedo de Arsen incluso muerto!

Pero permítanme recordarles una declaración crucial de otro jefe de Ukhta que fue importante en su momento -no quiero mencionar su nombre-: "¿Hay que hacer esto? Deberíamos nombrar calles y abrir monumentos en honor de aquellas personas que han hecho una gran contribución a la vida de la ciudad. No estamos oficialmente en guerra con Ucrania, no hay ningún contingente de nuestras tropas allí, la Madre Patria no ha enviado a nadie a la guerra. Sí, puede ser una persona extraordinaria, sí, puede ser un patriota, pero es un héroe allí, no aquí.

Sí, así fue.

Al final no se adoptó nada, ni una calle, ni una placa conmemorativa en una casa o en una escuela.

Hombres de Ukhta, qué queremos decir.

Llevamos dos meses controlando la situación en su ciudad y todavía esperamos que se den cuenta por sí mismos de que algunos se han comportado de forma poco razonable en su momento. Se han pasado de frenada, no lo han entendido.

Pero eso se puede rectificar.

t.me/epoddubny/10556


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuando he hablado yo de Irak, puedes citarmelo?



A ver si en leguaje gaviotón lo entiendes, a freir puñetas, moralista.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 May 2022)

Los horribles peligros de impulsar en Ucrania una guerra norteamericana por delegación – Rebelion


----------



## Magick (11 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Ucrania reclama ganancias en el este:

“Por primera vez desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa, hemos estado viviendo sin bombardeos constantes en Kharkiv por segundo día”, dijo el alcalde de Kharkiv. 

“La ciudad está reviviendo y los negocios están comenzando a funcionar”.


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si en leguaje gaviotón lo entiendes, a freir puñetas, moralista.



Osea, que no puedes citarme eso, tan claro que lo tienes, asi como tampoco puedes demostrarme exactamente en qué un "bando" es mejor que otro ni creo que tampoco comprendes como algunas personas podemos pensar de una manera que no sea ideologica, ya que lo confundes con "los malos" según tú....

Pues ok, qué quieres que te diga? yo no voy a dejar de decir mis opiniones, te enfaden a gente como tu o a los otros, la verdad


----------



## Azrael_II (11 May 2022)

Lo tiene todo papi



Este video es canela


----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## Harman (11 May 2022)

En la región de Belgorod, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon el pueblo de Solokhi, cerca de la frontera. Una persona resultó herida.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48194


----------



## Magick (11 May 2022)

_No sé si a alguien le importa, pero los medios de comunicación locales rusos (óblast de Lienrado) están informando de una advertencia emitida por el FSB de que las medidas de seguridad cerca de la frontera (¿finlandés y/o estonio?) aumentan porque se está llevando a cabo algo.
Se ordena a los rusos llevar una identificación con ellos.

_


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

La escala de la victoria de Ucrania sobre la Federación Rusa es histórica. Kharkiv está a solo 26 km (16 millas) por la carretera desde la frontera internacional. Con todo el poderío militar del "estado sucesor de la Unión Soviética", la Federación Rusa no pudo capturar la ciudad.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que no puedes citarme eso, tan claro que lo tienes, asi como tampoco puedes demostrarme exactamente en qué un "bando" es mejor que otro ni creo que tampoco comprendes como algunas personas podemos pensar de una manera que no sea ideologica, ya que lo confundes con "los malos" según tú....
> 
> Pues ok, qué quieres que te diga? yo no voy a dejar de decir mis opiniones, te enfaden a gente como tu o a los otros, la verdad



Te las metes por el culo, como tu falsa moral, eres más rata que la banda del gaviotón que al menos va de frente y a cara descubierta


----------



## xFuckoffx (11 May 2022)

"Tenemos suficientes compradores de nuestros recursos energéticos y trabajaremos con ellos. Que Occidente pague [la energía] mucho más cara de lo que la pagaba a Rusia y que explique a su población por qué debería ser más pobre". 

Sergei LAVROV


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La escala de la victoria de Ucrania sobre la Federación Rusa es histórica. Kharkiv está a solo 26 km (16 millas) por la carretera desde la frontera internacional. Con todo el poderío militar del "estado sucesor de la Unión Soviética", la Federación Rusa no pudo capturar la ciudad.



De victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final


----------



## Magick (11 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (11 May 2022)

Las principales cadenas de paradas de camiones Loves y Pilot advierten sobre la inminente escasez de diesel en la mitad oriental de los EE. UU.


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

Caballero, caballero, pase al ignore.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo que decia hace un mes, Europa es la que terminara pidiéndole la rendición a Ucrania.
> 
> Italia es la primera por su frágil economía y porque no tiene ningún encono particular con Rusia, otros paises tragaran mas...



Supongo que no habrá sido casualidad que todo este lío haya empezado con Draghi y Macron al frente de Italia y Francia y con Merkel recién jubilada....


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La realidad, tarde o temprano, siempre llega
> 
> *Imaz (Repsol) alerta de que no se puede sustituir el gas ruso y la sociedad "tendrá que hacer un esfuerzo" pues va a impactar de forma dramática.*
> 
> ...



Me preocuparía ya, puesto que se ha cortado el gas desde la conexión de Sojranivka en Ucraïna, según Ukra por fuerza mayor.

Afecta Austria, Eslovaquia e Italia principalmente

Fuente: El periódico.

Habría que confirmar con otra fuente no Otana


----------



## alfonbass (11 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Te las metes por el culo, como tu falsa moral, eres más rata que la banda del gaviotón que al menos va de frente y a cara descubierta



Pues lo siento mucho, de alguna manera tendrás que aprender a fastidiarte con las opiniones que te gustan, y las que no, de los demás, se llama convivencia


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

Creo que Balzac escribió algo así como que el liberalismo inglés es una zorra libre en un gallinero libre.


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

Hasta nunca.


npintos dijo:


> ¿Y estos qué fuman?



Una cosa que se llama ignore. Algunos se catalogan por sus vómitos.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

NOTICIA SORPRENDENTE.

El presidente checo permite a 103 ciudadanos checos servir en el ejército ucraniano.


"El presidente de la República, Milos Zeman, ha firmado un decreto que permite a 103 ciudadanos alistarse en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en función de sus solicitudes", dijo el portavoz presidencial Jiří Ovčáček en un comunicado en Twitter.
Los ciudadanos checos no pueden servir en un ejército extranjero.
Según el Ministerio de Defensa checo, citado por el semanario Ceske Noviny, casi 400 ciudadanos han presentado una solicitud oficial para servir en las Fuerzas Armadas.


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Supongo que no habrá sido casualidad que todo este lío haya empezado con Draghi y Macron al frente de Italia y Francia y con Merkel recién jubilada....



Supones bien y esta historia se preparó hace bastantes años pensando en que sería un golpe maestro del capital financiero, y está resultando en todo lo contrario.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Y estos qué fuman?



Pedro Jeta, uno de los sinvergüenzas más descarado de este país y eso que no nos faltan. 
Por su posición en el Magreb y Sáhara debería cambiar el nombre y llamarse "El Marroquí".


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Fotografías clásicas de soldados rusos. Segunda parte.


----------



## terro6666 (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los folla rusos están contentos porque los folla cabras han conquistado un par de aldeas de 200 habitantes ,sin embargo la debacle del ejército ruso en el Norte es parte del plan, debe ser otra finta de esas, obligar a los Ukras a gastar todas sus balas o emponzoñar el agua del subsuelo con muertos rusos, un plan genial de Putin Calvo


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas destruyeron un intento de puente de Rusia en Seversky Donets. 

Un puente de pontones y varios vehículos fueron destruidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Tsoua.com confirma a tomar por culo estación de Sokhranivka, no bombea gas.

72 millones cúbicos menos


----------



## Azrael_II (11 May 2022)

Berlín se rinde
Págs en rublo z


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Parece que la carne de matadero de la ganadería ucraniana se está agotando,
y el resto de ganado vivo se ha pirado pa'Europa, la campaña para debilitar
a Rusia exige mas carne para la picadora. El programa de fiestas imperial dice
que la cuadra polaca salga a calentar, que son los siguientes...Es lo que hay...


----------



## NPI (11 May 2022)

Ponte ya de inmediato el nuevo usuario cafrestan4 que este ya lo has quemado.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me preocuparía ya, puesto que se ha cortado el gas desde la conexión de Sojranivka en Ucraïna, según Ukra por fuerza mayor.
> 
> Afecta Austria, Eslovaquia e Italia principalmente
> 
> ...



Está confirmado el corte porque quieren los ucros.

El suministro no se corta porque hay otro conducto pero queda comprometido


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (11 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo tiene todo papi
> 
> 
> 
> Este video es canela



A ver si lo entiendo: Dos dirigentes judíos apoyando batallones nazis y entre medias una reconocida satanista creando un "muro de los lamentos" con cristales ocultistas para ellos.... Joder, démonos por jodidos, esta gente ya va a calzón quitado.

Luego dicen que no hay élites satanistas ni una agenda mundial.


----------



## delhierro (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Está confirmado el corte porque quieren los ucros.
> 
> El suministro no se corta porque hay otro conducto pero queda comprometido



En fin, creo que ya se comento que el final el payasete cortaba el gas antes que Putin. El tipo bajo las ordenes de los Anglos quiere obligar a los Europeos a meterse más en el conflicto. Bueno a ver que pasa, se pone interesante. En España y en Verano no nos afectara demasiado, peor los europeos tendran que pensar en como llenan para el proximo invierno, y la industria Alemana puede sufrir rapidamente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Naftogaz.com confirma también, debido a que la estación compresora de gas Novopskov justo detrás del punto de entrada Sokhranivka está tomada por los rusos ha dejado de bombear gas

Natfogaz.com

Como el chiste:
"Arriad las velas" .....y se quedaron sin luz.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues lo siento mucho, de alguna manera tendrás que aprender a fastidiarte con las opiniones que te gustan, y las que no, de los demás, se llama convivencia


----------



## El-Mano (11 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Está confirmado el corte porque quieren los ucros.
> 
> El suministro no se corta porque hay otro conducto pero queda comprometido



El de Sudzha, los ukras quieren apretar a EU.


----------



## juanmanuel (11 May 2022)

La salida de Merkel de la politica, los temblores que se le vieron un tiempo antes de su renuncia y el momento de esta confrontacion seran una simple coincidencia?
Que papel habria jugado si todavia estuviese en el gobierno?
Hay alguna teoria, mas o menos coherente, por ahi? O nadie le da la mas minima bola?


----------



## El Mercader (11 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me preocuparía ya, puesto que se ha cortado el gas desde la conexión de Sojranivka en Ucraïna, según Ukra por fuerza mayor.
> 
> Afecta Austria, Eslovaquia e Italia principalmente
> 
> ...



Adivina quién ha ordenado a los Ucranianos cortar el gas...


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En fin, creo que ya se comento que el final el payasete cortaba el gas antes que Putin. El tipo bajo las ordenes de los Anglos quiere obligar a los Europeos a meterse más en el conflicto. Bueno a ver que pasa, se pone interesante. En España y en Verano no nos afectara demasiado, peor los europeos tendran que pensar en como llenan para el proximo invierno, y la industria Alemana puede sufrir rapidamente.



Los europeos se están plantando o eso están dejando caer Draghi, Boris, Macron y el carnicero de Belgrado.
Vamos a ver por donde salen laa Momia y sus legados Borrell y Von der Siegheil....


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 May 2022)

Lla?


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



Lazo negro en la bacinilla


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Lo tiene todo papi
> 
> 
> 
> Este video es canela



En Babi Yar murieron sobre todo, ucranianos anti fascistas y rusos. Y también algunos judíos.
Pero de los 200.000 que murieron allí, ejecutados por los propios ucranianos, ni el 10% eran judíos.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 May 2022)

Como lo verán que ya no piden aniquilar a los orcos sino darles una salida....


----------



## El-Mano (11 May 2022)

El de ayer, subs en español:


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 May 2022)

*Las autoridades regionales de Jersón han anunciado que pedirán al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, incorpore su territorio a Rusia*. El Kremlin reaccionó y dijo que esto es algo que deben decidir los habitantes de esa región.

SPUTNIK. "Los habitantes de la provincia de Jersón deben ser los que determinen su propio futuro", dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, en una comparecencia ante la prensa.
Más temprano, las autoridades de Jersón anunciaron su intención de pedir al Gobierno de Rusia la adhesión de la provincia, ubicada en el sur de Ucrania.

Peskov remarcó que este asunto tiene que ser evaluado exhaustivamente por los juristas.
"Decisiones cruciales de este tipo deben tener un cimiento legal absolutamente claro y fundamentos legítimos, como en el caso de Crimea", recalcó.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Así que lo que han hecho es "estresar a Rusia" hasta meterla en la trampa, para desgastarla.



Esa frase define la guerra de Ucrania, si Rusia en el 2022 no pelea a pocos kilometros de sus fronteras, en un par de años tendria una guerra civil de secesion, Putin no es ningun belicista, los anglos si y son un peligro para todos los europeos.


----------



## Argentium (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> NOTICIA SORPRENDENTE.
> 
> *El presidente checo permite a 103 ciudadanos checos servir en el ejército ucraniano.*
> "El presidente de la República, Milos Zeman, ha firmado un decreto que permite a 103 ciudadanos alistarse en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en función de sus solicitudes", dijo el portavoz presidencial Jiří Ovčáček en un comunicado en Twitter.
> ...



Hombre, aquí con la gente del foro le mandamos un twitter a Pedro Sánchez para que le permita alistarse a usted, pueda ir al frente y dar la vida por su causa y sus principios, eso es ser un hombre, el foro entero se inclinaría ante su nombre... pero bueno, tampoco es para tanto, verdad compañero @rejon , saludos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Otra gesta más a sumar a la lista de los más bravos guerreros que hay actualmente en Ucrania.

The "O" captured a group of Nazi saboteurs in the Kharkiv region. The militants tried to conduct subversive activities against the Russian army. The detainees had stripes with Nazi symbols...


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pedro Jeta, uno de los sinvergüenzas más descarado de este país y eso que no nos faltan.
> Por su posición en el Magreb y Sáhara debería cambiar el nombre y llamarse "El Marroquí".



*La tarta de cumpleaños más original en la fiesta de BHL y Pedro J.*
*La celebración tuvo lugar este martes en el céntrico hotel Urban de Madrid, al que acudieron decenas de personalidades del mundo social y político. Desde los hijos del periodista hasta figuras reconocidas como Chenoa o José María Aznar no se perdieron la cita.*
27 marzo, 2019 

Henry-Levy junto a su íntimo Pedro J




Pedro J y Bernard Henry-Levy, en versión dulce.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 May 2022)

Lo del gas ya es noticia en Austria.

Además ha disminuido el flujo de 95,8 a 72mcm de ayer a hoy.

Derstandard.at


----------



## Evangelion (11 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo



¿Y Lavrov no explica a los rusos que el presunto el exceso de ingresos por vender materias primas mas caras se va y con creces por el pozo sin fondo de la sustitución de todo el material ruso destruido.?
Y por pagar mucho mas caros determinados objetos que le llegan de fuera de Rusia.


----------



## juanmanuel (11 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo... la debacle del ejército ruso en el Norte



Hace un tiempo habia un hilo llamado "la debacle de Rusia e Iran en Siria", o algo muy parecido.
No se si todavia esta activo porque me ausente del foro hasta que aumento el conflicto en el Donbass hasta el punto en el que esta, pero la palabra debacle en referencia a Rusia me lo hizo recordar.


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que la carne de matadero de la ganadería ucraniana se está agotando,
> y el resto de ganado vivo se ha pirado pa'Europa, la campaña para debilitar
> a Rusia exige mas carne para la picadora. El programa de fiestas imperial dice
> que la cuadra polaca salga a calentar, que son los siguientes...Es lo que hay...



Este "utilitario" pertenece a uno de esos vivos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

los mismos que anunciaron la "pandemia" allá por marzo del 2020 con su perrito y bozal y el dueno con el suyo, nada nuevo


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 May 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (11 May 2022)

Creo que ya está Burrell preparando un cargamento de misiles para que se defiendan los palestinos


----------



## No al NOM (11 May 2022)

Habéis puesto las imágenes del horror de Azovstal que sale en Marca?

Salen todos mutilados y desmembrados, discapacitados físicos de por vida y con secuelas psicológicas, es lo que tiene luchar cuando no quieres y tú presidente te dice que luches hasta la muerte mientras él se embolsa 100 millones de euros al mes. 

Que patético todo, que alguien las ponga


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *La tarta de cumpleaños más original en la fiesta de BHL y Pedro J.*
> *La celebración tuvo lugar este martes en el céntrico hotel Urban de Madrid, al que acudieron decenas de personalidades del mundo social y político. Desde los hijos del periodista hasta figuras reconocidas como Chenoa o José María Aznar no se perdieron la cita.*
> 27 marzo, 2019
> 
> ...



joder que hacer este cabron en hispanistan...me huele mal esto, no me parece una simple visita.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo: Dos dirigentes judíos apoyando batallones nazis y entre medias una reconocida satanista creando un "muro de los lamentos" con cristales ocultistas para ellos.... Joder, démonos por jodidos, esta gente ya va a calzón quitado.
> 
> Luego dicen que no hay élites satanistas ni una agenda mundial.



yo lo que veo en la obra de esa hija de puta son falos erectos, la tia tiene que estar cachonda


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (11 May 2022)

Casi de casualidad he llegado aquí, usaré spoiler porque es largo. Lo que desconozco el medio de la noticia, ya busco cuando tenga más tiempo si es israelí de verdad y eso, aunque no lo digo porque diga ninguna bardaridad, pero quiero saber si es un medio israelí "normal" o "alternativo":









El progreso de Rusia en el Donbás significa que Ucrania probablemente no ganará la guerra


Los líderes ucranianos y occidentales siguen haciendo declaraciones que hacen creer a su público que las cosas están mejorando.




israelnoticias.com






En los últimos días, una oleada de altos dirigentes, tanto en Ucrania como en Washington, han afirmado de forma desafiante que no se limitan a resistir la agresión rusa, sino que se encaminan hacia una victoria total. *Aunque estas aspiraciones son totalmente comprensibles, no es prudente establecer una política que busque un resultado preferido si no existe un camino racional por el que Ucrania pueda lograr ese objetivo*. En la actualidad, la mayoría de los indicadores, los fundamentos de la guerra y las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla apoyan la perspectiva de una derrota ucraniana. 

En un discurso pronunciado el lunes en el “Día de la Victoria” de Ucrania, que conmemora la derrota de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró categóricamente que, al igual que Ucrania derrotó a su enemigo en 1945, “no tenemos ninguna duda de que ganaremos” la guerra contra Rusia. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Zelensky fue un paso más allá, añadiendo que Kiev no buscaba simplemente ganar la batalla de Donbás, sino que definió que “la victoria para nosotros en esta guerra será la liberación de” todos los territorios ucranianos. No han faltado las voces occidentales que han apoyado esta idea -y en un caso, la escalada de la guerra-.

Y eso no es todo. En un discurso ante el parlamento ucraniano la semana pasada, el primer ministro británico Boris Johnson dijo que la guerra de Ucrania con Rusia era un caso directo de “el bien contra el mal”, y que “Ucrania ganará; Ucrania será libre”. El sábado, el congresista Seth Moulton dijo que Estados Unidos no debería limitarse a ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse, sino que declaró abiertamente que Estados Unidos estaba “fundamentalmente en guerra” con Rusia, por delegación, y que “es importante que ganemos”. *Se podría pensar que todas estas declaraciones, cada vez más optimistas, se basan en pruebas tangibles de que Rusia está perdiendo. En cambio, está ocurriendo casi lo contrario*.



Spoiler



En un testimonio ante el Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado el martes, el director de Inteligencia Nacional, Avril Haines, dijo que cree que Putin “se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania” y que todavía tiene aspiraciones más allá de la batalla de Donbas. Haines dijo que creía que era “probable” que el líder ruso ordenara algún nivel de movilización nacional para apoyar tales objetivos. Las pruebas sobre el terreno apoyan esa probabilidad y ayudan a explicar por qué es probable que Putin haga ese movimiento.

Tras el bien conocido desastre de la ronda inicial de ataques de Putin a finales de febrero y principios de marzo, los militares rusos han realizado una serie de movimientos efectivos para reorientar sus esfuerzos, corregir las deficiencias tácticas y operativas y presionar hacia objetivos militares alcanzables. Durante el último mes, *Rusia ha traducido esos cambios en un éxito metódico, aunque lento, en el campo de batalla*.

A mediados de abril, Rusia capturó el crítico centro de transporte de Izyum, cerca del hombro norte de las líneas de Donbás. Hace apenas unos días, tras casi dos meses de batalla, las tropas de Putin capturaron otra ciudad clave en el norte de Donbás que controla varios cruces de carreteras esenciales en Popasnaya. Las fuerzas del Kremlin se han adentrado ahora en Severdonetsk, poniendo en peligro a las tropas ucranianas en Lysychansk, justo al suroeste de Severdonetsk.

Rusia parece estar utilizando tácticas que imitan lo que les funcionó en Mariupol: rodear una ciudad con tropas de tierra, cortando la capacidad de las fuerzas ucranianas para obtener refuerzos (o alimentos, agua y combustible), y luego golpear implacablemente las posiciones ucranianas con artillería, fuego de cohetes y ataques aéreos, reduciendo progresivamente el anillo alrededor de la ciudad.

Finalmente, las tropas rusas se desplazan con infantería y blindados para atacar a los defensores cuando están más débiles y capturar la ciudad. *El patrón ha demostrado ser eficaz y se está repitiendo actualmente en numerosos bastiones ucranianos en el Donbás*. La estrategia rusa en el Donbás se hace más evidente con la captura de cada ciudad importante, y no es un buen augurio para Kiev.

Se está formando una bolsa alrededor de las tropas ucranianas en el hombro norte del Donbás. Rusia está tratando de rodear a las tropas de las FAU en este bolsillo saturando los bastiones ucranianos clave con un fuerte bombardeo, tratando de pelar más ciudades en el exterior del bolsillo, forzando progresivamente a los defensores de las FAU más al oeste – o atrapándolos en el bolsillo y luego destruyéndolos por el fuego y las tropas terrestres posteriores.

Tras tomar Izyum, Popasnaya y avanzar sobre Severdonetsk, *Rusia está invirtiendo fuertemente en Lysychansk, Kramatorsk y Slaviansk, cada una de ellas una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes o más*. Hay decenas de miles de las mejores y más experimentadas tropas ucranianas en el frente del Donbás. Si Rusia logra tomar suficientes ciudades allí, cortando las tropas de las FAU, puede repetir sus tácticas sangrientas utilizadas para destruir Mariupol.

Rusia tratará de rodear a los defensores en el hombro norte del Donbás y privarlos lentamente de suministros mientras los golpea sin piedad con armas pesadas. Si el hombro norte es tomado por Rusia, el resto de las posiciones de las FAU en el centro y el sur del Donbás -que ya están bajo el implacable fuego ruso- podrían volverse insostenibles.

Si Putin tiene suficientes tropas, municiones y tiempo para completar la destrucción de las posiciones de las FAU en el Donbás sin movilizar alguna parte de sus fuerzas de reserva es una cuestión abierta. Lo que está claro, sin embargo, es que *las operaciones actuales de Rusia están estrangulando lentamente a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás y que, a pesar de la retórica optimista de Kiev y de las capitales occidentales, la batalla tiende a un éxito táctico ruso*, posiblemente dentro de dos meses.

Desde el punto de vista militar, hay muy pocas esperanzas de que incluso todo el apoyo prometido de armas pesadas y municiones de Occidente pueda llegar al frente, que las tropas ucranianas estén adecuadamente entrenadas y que la potencia de fuego llegue a tiempo para cambiar el rumbo. 

Siempre existe la posibilidad de que Rusia se quede sin fuerzas antes de completar el cerco, de que Ucrania sea capaz de alargar la batalla más allá de dos meses y de que Kiev pueda ganar un punto muerto. Pero eso entra más bien en la categoría de «esperanza» y es un mal fundamento para basar las expectativas. Al ignorar estas realidades del campo de batalla, Occidente está preparando el terreno para agravar sus problemas.

*Los líderes ucranianos y occidentales siguen haciendo declaraciones que hacen creer a su público que las cosas están mejorando, que la guerra tiende a su favor y que pronto las armas pesadas prometidas por Occidente detendrán el avance ruso*. Eso sigue siendo, en el mejor de los casos, una perspectiva lejana. Basar la política en la expectativa de ese resultado improbable (pero muy preferido) en lugar de la posibilidad realista de que Rusia pueda tomar el Donbás es imprudente y peligroso. Considere las ramificaciones de esta falta de voluntad para enfrentar las verdades duras.

Si se sigue buscando una victoria militar en Ucrania, las tropas ucranianas seguirán luchando, no se buscará un acuerdo negociado de forma realista y, muy probablemente, las tropas rusas seguirán avanzando. Como resultado, seguirán muriendo, y resultando heridos más civiles y tropas ucranianas, se destruirán más ciudades y se agravará la crisis económica y alimentaria, tanto para Ucrania como para el mundo. El resultado más probable no cambiará (una solución negociada, no una victoria militar ucraniana), pero el coste para Kiev será mucho, mucho peor.

Para Estados Unidos y Occidente, cada día que continúe esta guerra, continúa el riesgo de que, por un error de cálculo de alguien, algún accidente o simplemente un acto tonto de una u otra parte, se produzca un choque directo entre Rusia y la OTAN, *desencadenando una situación del Artículo 5 que podría arrastrar a Estados Unidos a una guerra con una superpotencia nuclear*. Por muy altruista que sea querer ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de esta invasión rusa, no hay nada en juego en Europa del Este que merezca la pena ser arrastrado a una potencial guerra nuclear con Rusia; una guerra de la que quizá no sobrevivamos.

Apostar a que las tendencias actuales del campo de batalla no se mantienen, esperar que Ucrania pueda resistir en el Donbás y creer que las FAU acabarán por hacer retroceder a Rusia a su país, hacen un flaco favor al pueblo de Ucrania. Incluso si funciona de esa manera – una perspectiva improbable – tomaría años para lograr y daría lugar a una pérdida tan asombrosa de vidas ucranianas que sería una victoria pírrica. Lo mejor es entablar negociaciones para hacer lo que sea necesario para poner fin a los combates, acabar con la matanza de ucranianos y acelerar el día en que pueda comenzar la reconstrucción. Sin embargo, seguir basando las políticas en el orgullo y la esperanza provocará, casi con toda seguridad, miles de muertes evitables más en Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Habéis puesto las imágenes del horror de Azovstal que sale en Marca?
> 
> Salen todos mutilados y desmembrados, discapacitados físicos de por vida y con secuelas psicológicas, es lo que tiene luchar cuando no quieres y tú presidente te dice que luches hasta la muerte mientras él se embolsa 100 millones de euros al mes.
> 
> Que patético todo, que alguien las ponga



Los satanistas pueden evitarlo con alzar la manos y rendirse, eso si, de Siberia no vuelven.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Soldados rusos con gatitos volumen LXXXVIII.

(esto no es nada, luego viene lo bueno, superior a los calendarios de los spetsnaz con gatitos)


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (11 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo lo que veo en la obra de esa hija de puta son falos erectos, la tia tiene que estar cachonda



Hace cositas más raras.....
















Y es la artista oficial de la élite. Por cierto: En España hace unos años le dimos el premio príncipe de Asturias.


----------



## golden graham (11 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Habéis puesto las imágenes del horror de Azovstal que sale en Marca?
> 
> Salen todos mutilados y desmembrados, discapacitados físicos de por vida y con secuelas psicológicas, es lo que tiene luchar cuando no quieres y tú presidente te dice que luches hasta la muerte mientras él se embolsa 100 millones de euros al mes.
> 
> Que patético todo, que alguien las ponga



Y encima es judio y tu nazi


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> joder que hacer este cabron en hispanistan...me huele mal esto, no me parece una simple visita.




Fue en 2019.

BHL tiene varias propiedades inmobiliarias en Marruecos. Creo que la de Tánger estaba en venta.

Un casoplón de estilo marroquí que tiene no sé si en Marrakech o en Fez, ha sido visitada en alguna ocasión por PedroJ cuando estaba con Ágata. Ví fotos en su momento.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Es fácil, que el hijoPutin saque al ejército de Ucrania (Donbas y Crimea incluidos), que pague la reconstrucción de todo lo destruido, que devuelva a Ucrania a toda la gente que se llevó a Rusia, que los chechenos devuelvan lo robado y que los que han cometido crímenes y genocidio sean ajusticiados y todos contentos


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este "utilitario" pertenece a uno de esos vivos.



Pues muy vivo, ese pájaro. Si señor...

Y a pesar de estos y otros vivos, Ucrania la figuran como el segundo ejército
más grande de la OTAN, después de 8 años de ser imflado con lo último
en armamento y entrenamiento. Pero queha sido bastante desmantelado 
por Rusia en dos meses y medio. Ni mas ni menos...


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fue en 2019.
> 
> BHL tiene varias propiedades inmobiliarias en Marruecos. Creo que la de Tánger estaba en venta.
> 
> Un casoplón de estilo marroquí que tiene no sé si en Marrakech o en Fez, ha sido visitada en alguna ocasión por PedroJ cuando estaba con Ágata. Ví fotos en su momento.



tanger en venta? raro... eso es en marocco, gracias por la aclaración. 
pd: si me das una alegria con lo de las nenazas (no encuentro nada por ahora) muertas en ese hotel, saco el champan (vino blanco para ser exacto)


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Magnífica noticia. 

Ojalá Mariúpol se consiga pronto, pero está difícil .


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Irina en Telegram

_El corresponsal de guerra Serguéi Zenin mostró hoy en el aire de "60 minutos" fragmentos de proyectiles con los que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Popasnaya.

¿Reconocéis estos dardos? Los medios británicos informaron que fue con estos dardos con los que la mayoría de las víctimas de Bucha fueron asesinadas. Y la pregunta es:
¿quién mató a esas personas? _


----------



## Strikelucky (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en Telegram
> 
> _El corresponsal de guerra Serguéi Zenin mostró hoy en el aire de "60 minutos" fragmentos de proyectiles con los que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Popasnaya.
> 
> ...



Que sorprecha! Nunca nadie lo abría imajinado


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Capítulo especial de la saga de Soldados rusos salvando gatitos.

Monumentos al soldado ruso salvando gatitos.


Crimea




















ubicación desconocida


----------



## Charidemo (11 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y Lavrov no explica a los rusos que el presunto el exceso de ingresos por vender materias primas mas caras se va y con creces por el pozo sin fondo de la sustitución de todo el material ruso destruido.?
> Y por pagar mucho mas caros determinados objetos que le llegan de fuera de Rusia.



Eso ya lo explicó Keynes para tiempos de crisis. Gasto estatal en tiempo de crisis e invertir en quedarse la costa, el gas, el carbón y los minerales de Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 May 2022)

Es una amistad que viene de lejos y dificilmente expresable con palabras.

No lo olviden, en el lado correcto de la historia.


----------



## Zappa (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es una amistad que viene de lejos y dificilmente expresable con palabras.
> 
> No lo olviden, en el lado correcto de la historia.



El gato doméstico es la forma superior de vida del planeta.

Ha logrado entrenar al primate de mayor cerebro y capacidad para que lo alimente y lo cuide a cambio de su mera existencia y hacerle un poco de caso al humano.


----------



## Charidemo (11 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo lo que veo en la obra de esa hija de puta son falos erectos, la tia tiene que estar cachonda



Pues yo veo unos buenos cristales de cuarzo brasileño a bajo precio. Con vista, machota y cincel unos eurillos hay.


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tanger en venta? raro... eso es en marocco, gracias por la aclaración.
> pd: si me das una alegria con lo de las nenazas (no encuentro nada por ahora) muertas en ese hotel, saco el champan (vino blanco para ser exacto)



En venta la tuvo hace años. Era moderna de estilo La Finca y con vistas al Estrecho. La de Marrakech (o Fez) que es donde recibe, es espectacular.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania dice que el desbloqueo de Mariupol sitiado por medios militares es actualmente imposible. “Si hubiera al menos una oportunidad de desbloquear la ciudad por medios militares, los líderes del país la utilizarían”, dijo la viceministra de Defensa Hanna Maliar 1/3


----------



## ATDTn (11 May 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> El gato doméstico es la forma superior de vida del planeta.
> 
> Ha logrado entrenar al primate de mayor cerebro y capacidad para que lo alimente y lo cuide a cambio de su mera existencia y hacerle un poco de caso al humano.



Como sois la gente de gatos.
Recuerdo un experimento, el de la palanca y la comida. El único animal lo bastante vago (o listo) fue el gato. Y el hombre tb, claro.
A mí no me lo parece. No decian que en desayuno con diamantes necesitaron varios gatos iguales para un truco?
Eso es prueba de que es listo, para los forofos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2022)

Cuando la OTAN ya intenta recursos desesperados es que la cosa va muy mal…a quien realmente intentarán recuperar…


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Pues yo veo unos buenos cristales de cuarzo brasileño a bajo precio. Con vista, machota y cincel unos eurillos hay.



cada cual que interprete lo que quiera....


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

*El presidente luso cree que el escándalo sobre refugiados no mancha imagen de Portugal.*
El presidente de Portugal, Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa, aseguró hoy que el escándalo sobre el papel de dos ciudadanos rusos presuntamente ligados a Moscú en la acogida de refugiados ucranianos no mancha la imagen exterior del país.

*"No podemos confundir un árbol, o algunos árboles si fuese el caso, con el bosque",* dijo en declaraciones a periodistas en Lisboa, donde insistió en que Portugal "es reconocido por hacer un esfuerzo muy grande para acoger a los refugiados".

Estas palabras llegan un día después de que la Policía realizase registros en las instalaciones municipales de Setúbal en el marco de la investigación por este caso. El escándalo saltó a finales de abril, cuando se hizo pública la participación de dos ciudadanos rusos, con supuestos vínculos con Moscú, en los procesos de acogida de refugiados ucranianos en el municipio de Setúbal (unos 50 kilómetros al sur de Lisboa).

Igor Khashin, miembro de la Asociación de Emigrantes del Este "Edinstvo" y del Consejo de Coordinación de Compatriotas rusos, y su esposa, Yulia Khashina, funcionaria municipal, habrían tenido acceso a documentos privados e información personal de los refugiados y de sus familias en Ucrania, según adelantó el diario _Expresso._


----------



## Zappa (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Como sois la gente de gatos.
> Recuerdo un experimento, el de la palanca y la comida. El único animal lo bastante *vago (o listo)* fue el gato. Y el hombre tb, claro.
> A mí no me lo parece. No decian que en desayuno con diamantes necesitaron varios gatos iguales para un truco?
> Eso es prueba de que es listo, para los forofos.



El ahorro de energía para adquirir el objetivo denota inteligencia.
En la naturaleza, cada caloría no consumida es una caloría menos que tienes que buscar.


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania dice que el desbloqueo de Mariupol sitiado por medios militares es actualmente imposible. “Si hubiera al menos una oportunidad de desbloquear la ciudad por medios militares, los líderes del país la utilizarían”, dijo la viceministra de Defensa Hanna Maliar 1/3



*Kiev ofrece intercambiar militares gravemente heridos de Azovstal por rusos capturados*








Київ пропонує обміняти важкопоранених військових із “Азовсталі” на полонених росіян


Українська сторона пропонує росіянам обміняти важкопоранених українських військових, які лишаються на “Азовсталі”, на полонених військових РФ.




www.pravda.com.ua




_Vereshchuk explicó que, a partir de ahora, es imposible desbloquear Azovstal por medios militares._

Ucrania dice tener alrededor de 1.000 prisioneros rusos.
De hecho, los intercambios de prisioneros se han interrumpido o son testimoniales por falta de cuota ucraniana.


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Todas las fotos para los "amantes del interiorismo" en:

En su casa me colé | Yo Dona Blogs | elmundo.es




_16 de enero de 2006.- Bernard Henri-Lévy me abre su casa. En Marrakech. A ese 'riad' donde un día te cocina Arielle Dombasle (su esposa y musa de Eric Rohmer), otro desayunas con Sofia Coppola y hasta hace poco, te podías encontrar en los pasillos con Marlon Brando.

Me ha llevado Rafael Cidoncha. Con sus lienzos. Igual que antes me llevó (y desde entonces no lo puedo dejar de admirar) a la casa de Goethe en Weimar (Alemania) con unos dibujos al carboncillo. Os lo presento con unos breves datos biográficos (para no aburrir).




Rafael Cidoncha (Vigo, 1952) es *el mejor representante de la nueva figuración española*. Su obra se sitúa en un realismo que roza la perfección fotográfica. Pero su delicada atención a los juegos de luz y a la perspectiva le permite crear un clima lírico, a menudo mágico, que son sus señas de identidad. Su obra está en importantes colecciones como en la del Reina Sofía, la colección Forbes, el Palacio de la Zarzuela o la colección de Yves Saint-Laurent. Como dice mi anfitrión, "'esto no es una pipa', decía Magritte en su conocida pintura 'La traición de las imágenes'. Pues de la misma forma me apetece decir ahora frente a las obras que presenta hoy Rafael Cidoncha, esto no es una naturaleza muerta". Estoy de acuerdo. La obra de Rafael me hace vivir el espacio, es como estar allí. Casi puedo sentir el aire que se filtra través de las cortinas (en su 'Pasaje de Luz') o aspirar el aroma de los olivos mezclado con el de los naranjos que entra por las ventanas abiertas de su despacho (en su 'Despacho de B.H.L.'). Si visitas su exposición en Madrid ('Naturalezas vivas', Galería Marlborough, hasta el 3 de febrero), tendrás la misma sensación que yo: la de haber estado paseando por una 'granja de vacaciones' (así lo definen sus dueños) bajo el elevado palmeral. Es una casa con mil historias. Imaginad: perteneció a la familia Getty y más tarde al actor francés Alain Delon, a quién finalmente se la compró Lévy.


Bernard Henri-Lévy es uno de los filósofos y escritores más osados del panorama europeo. Y uno de los hombres más elegantes del mundo para mí. Su forma de entender su casa (siempre abierta) recuerda a las comunas de Tánger de los 60. Su casa de Marrakech se ha convertido en *un selecto lugar de encuentro* donde se dan cita desde músicos como Mick Jagger a políticos como Jack Lang pasando por diseñadores de la talla de la gran Andrée Putman.

Un uso doméstico: la casa respira el 'estilo Marrakech', término popularizado por el renombrado decorador norteamericano, Bill Willis que venía ser una adaptación del estilo marroquí a los gustos occidentales. El americano de Mississippi puso de moda utilizar el 'tadelakt', una combinación de yeso, arena y color natural, que pulido con piedras lisas y jabón para las manos consigue un brillo intenso de apariencia similar al estuco italiano. Willis lo sacó de los hammams y los baños para colocarlo en paredes de salones o vestir chimeneas. Resultado: sorprendente, sobre todo en los colores que Willis experimentó: berenjenas, turquesas, carmesíes, azules marino y verde. ¿Por qué no volverlo a recuperar en nuestros cuartos de baño o aseos?

Me fijo en las alfombras. Rafa me da *el teléfono para que no desespere*. Apunta: Mustapha Blaoui (00 212 44 38 52 40), donde puedes comprar desde macetas y boles hasta sillas y mesas sin olvidarte de las 'maravillosas' (así las define Rafa) alfombras.

De la mano de la magistral mano de Cidoncha, Henri-Lévy os invita a conocer su casa. ¡Menudo lujo!_


----------



## dedalo00 (11 May 2022)

Las hienas frente al león solo les queda chillar


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Interesante. El estado mayor ucraniano dice que los rusos se han puesto a la defensiva en una serie de teatros vitales. En el pasado, cuando la UGS ha hecho afirmaciones públicas de cambios importantes, por lo general ha tenido razón.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (11 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Berlín se rinde
> Págs en rublo z





Argentium dijo:


> La realidad, tarde o temprano, siempre llega
> 
> *Imaz (Repsol) alerta de que no se puede sustituir el gas ruso y la sociedad "tendrá que hacer un esfuerzo" pues va a impactar de forma dramática.*
> 
> ...



Entonces ¿qué??.........¿seguimos enviando armas o no??.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 May 2022)

Yo he mandado a dos sucnormales al ignore


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Otro artículo ilustrado del Magazine del Wall Street Journal de la casa

Un tour exclusivo de la escapada marroquí de un iconoclasta francés - WSJ 

_...el célebre escritor Bernard-Henri Lévy. Pero la respuesta crítica fue inmediata y brutal. El escarmentado director y su protagonista, que también era su esposa, escaparon a la casa de vacaciones de Delon en Marruecos, escondida en la medina de Marrakech. Nadaron en su piscina a la sombra de las palmeras y tomaron el sol en la terraza de la azotea almenada, que da a la mezquita Koutoubia y a la mayor parte de la antigua ciudad de paredes rosas. 


"Vinimos supuestamente por una semana, y después de la semana le dije: '¡No quiero moverme! Lo compraré'", dice Lévy sobre la casa. Delon se resistió, según Lévy, pero no por mucho tiempo. "Una nueva dama en su vida, una Pol Pot de los sentimientos, le estaba poniendo las cosas difíciles. Y finalmente, dijo: '¿Por qué no? Venderé'. "

Lévy y Dombasle adquirieron el Palais de la Zahia, como se le conoce, en 1998. En las últimas dos décadas, han ampliado el riad centenario con habitaciones adicionales, áreas públicas y privadas para protegerse del calor del día y jardines que delinean y oscurecen alternativamente sus patios serpenteantes. Desde el principio, han trabajado en el proyecto con su amigo Louis Benech, el preeminente paisajista de Francia.

El histórico palacio ha permanecido como una escapada silenciosa y hechizante de la casa de la pareja en París. Lévy, en particular, se ha interesado mucho por los personajes que han pasado por sus puertas, entre ellos el señor de la guerra feudal Thami el Glaoui, el diplomático Hubert Lyautey ,el primer residente general francés en Marruecos— y la escritora y aventurera suiza Isabelle Eberhardt.
_
Sigue en enlace. Fotos espectaculares.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (11 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando la OTAN ya intenta recursos desesperados es que la cosa va muy mal…a quien realmente intentarán recuperar…



Si se casaron con unos reclutas lo entendería, pero si metían en la lavadora insignias de azob y demás...


----------



## Strikelucky (11 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> *Kiev ofrece intercambiar militares gravemente heridos de Azovstal por rusos capturados*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf!! Por falta de cuota ucraniana? Será que no quieren volver con los que les ordenaron luchar hasta la muerte... no vaya ser que les ponga el cartel de traidores.


----------



## Seronoser (11 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Las hienas frente al león solo les queda chillar



El vídeo es brutal.

El chaval emerge como una roca entre todas esas locas gritando, y todos esos ucranianos que en vez de estar en su país defendiéndolo, hacen el paripé y el teatrillo cutre de rigor.

Cómo intentan provocarle, cómo le intentan poner la zancadilla... Pero el chico es más digno que todos esos que están ahí haciendo el ridículo.
Y sale con la cabeza aún más alta que con la que entró a poner las flores.

Por eso Rusia es Rusia, y Ucrania es un país 404, un país inexistente.


----------



## piru (11 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es una amistad que viene de lejos y dificilmente expresable con palabras.
> 
> No lo olviden, en el lado correcto de la historia.




Pues como se enteren los ukras utilizarán gatitos como escudos en lugar de escudos humanos.


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

*Imágenes drámaticas e indignantes. Prueba documentada de la brutalidad de las fuerzas israelíes.*

La periodista yace muerta, hay otra aterrorizada e inmóvil pegada al muro.

Un palestino que deja en ridículo al caballo de Espartero, salta el muro para ayudarlas. Comprueba que la primera está muerta y entonces recibe un disparo. Con todo y con eso, logra seguir en pie y ayuda a la otra a ponerse a salvo. Vuelve a por la fallecida y ahí se corta el vídeo.


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El vídeo es brutal.
> 
> El chaval emerge como una roca entre todas esas locas gritando, y todos esos ucranianos que en vez de estar en su país defendiéndolo, hacen el paripé y el teatrillo cutre de rigor.
> 
> ...



Solo los peces vivos remontan la corriente.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y Lavrov no explica a los rusos que el presunto el exceso de ingresos por vender materias primas mas caras se va y con creces por el pozo sin fondo de la sustitución de todo el material ruso destruido.?
> Y por pagar mucho mas caros determinados objetos que le llegan de fuera de Rusia.



Buena cuestión contable.
Rusia utiliza tanques y armamento que ya tienen sus años contablemente la mayoría ya están amortizados, creemos una tabla de amortización:

Barcos y submarinos 40 a 20 años dependiendo del tipo.
Aviones_10 años
Vehículos militares armados, (tanques, cañones autopropulsados, camiones, etc.) 6 años.
Armas pesadas (Morteros pesados, cañones de campaña o antiaéreos y misiles) 6 años
Vehículos militares sin armar; (Camines, todo terrenos, etc) 5 años.
-------------------
Armas ligeras (rifles, morteros, subfusiles, ametralladoras pesadas, etc. ) a gastos
Munición: a gastos

Contablemente y debido a la antigüedad del material usado la mayoría ya esta amortizado contablemente, su valor contable es cero y se han dotado las reservas para su reposición.
Cierto que el valor de reposición es mayor que el monto total del objeto amortizado pero también sus prestaciones.
Como gasto contable, se incluyen munición, alimentos tropa, nominas tropa, combustible y repuestos o recambios.

Conclusión: contablemente no les esta saliendo cara esta guerra, si que les sale cara a occidente por las numerosas entregas de material nuevo con plazos de amortización de 6 a 5 años.

Como ingreso se toman la cantidad que consta en los presupuesto del estado, por ahora el único que ha autorizado ingresos extras ha sido USA y sus 40.000 M de dólares, Rusia se ha ajustado al presupuesto anual.

Ya existe un plan general contable militar para España, si alguien quiere curiosear, es del 2019.



https://www.defensa.gob.es/invied/Galerias/ficheros/general/Resumen_Oficial_Cuenta_Anual_2019.pdf



Dicho PDF incluye una tabla de amortizaciones sin un desarrollo en extensión:

VI.3. Normas de reconocimiento y valoración 

VI.3.1 Inmovilizado material El inmovilizado material se ha registrado por su precio de adquisición, con la excepción de las viviendas del Organismo, en las que se ha procedido a regularizar el valor de algunas unidades patrimoniales en propiedad que carecían de valor inicial en el Sistema de Gestión Patrimonial. 

La regularización se llevó a cabo mediante la aplicación de las normas de inventario de la IGAE (Boletín Informativo de la IGAE nº 70, año 2003) recogidas en el Informe de la IGAE de 10-10-2003, relativo a una consulta sobre directrices a seguir en el registro de inventario del inmovilizado material. 

La amortización se ha realizado de acuerdo con la resolución de la IGAE de 14 de diciembre de 1999, por la que se regulan determinadas operaciones a realizar a fin de ejercicio. Las cuotas de Amortización del inmovilizado material se determinan por el método lineal. 

Se toma como vida útil los siguientes periodos: 

(211) Construcciones 50 años 
(214) Maquinaria 6 años
(215) Instalaciones Técnicas 10 años 
(216) Mobiliario 10 años (217) 
Equipos para procesos de información 4 años 
(218) Elementos de transporte 5 años


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (11 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por eso Rusia es Rusia, y _*Ucrania es un país 404*_, un país inexistente.



Eso me ha matado XD, buena descripcion...


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)




----------



## Elimina (11 May 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Si se casaron con unos reclutas lo entendería, pero si metían en la lavadora insignias de azob y demás...



Es importante que mantengan la pose antes de que termine la sesion, el cámara tiene que tomarse su tiempo.


----------



## kasperle1966 (11 May 2022)

*¿Con quién y por qué lucha Rusia en Ucrania? *


El conflicto militar en Ucrania se expande cada vez más y adquiere la escala de una confrontación global entre Rusia y Occidente. La naturaleza prolongada del conflicto se ve facilitada por la formación de un frente antirruso bajo el liderazgo de los Estados Unidos en las esferas militar, política, económica y de información, una asistencia financiera sin precedentes al régimen de Kiev y el suministro masivo de todo tipo de armas _ Todos estos factores indican que una operación especial privada en Ucrania está comenzando a convertirse en una batalla patriótica entre Rusia y Occidente.

En el punto de apoyo de Ucrania, la batalla no es con el régimen de Ukronazi, es solo una herramienta en manos del cínico Occidente para destruir a Rusia, esta es la siguiente etapa de la confrontación de civilizaciones intransigente entre las civilizaciones rusa y occidental, que se ha intensificado a un momento crítico con la posibilidad de un choque militar directo. Dado que estamos hablando de acabar con la hegemonía estadounidense y reconstruir el mundo unipolar, los estadounidenses han declarado sin rodeos que su objetivo es contener y destruir a su principal adversario geopolítico. Rusia ha sido desafiada, amenazando su condición de Estado, y el papel y la influencia de la civilización rusa en el orden mundial futuro dependerán de los resultados de la confrontación.

*Punto de apoyo rusofóbico ucraniano *
Para resolver su tarea de destruir Rusia, Occidente, promoviendo el neonazismo moderno, convirtió a Ucrania en una reserva del ukronazismo y un trampolín rusofóbico para atacar a Rusia. Con la ayuda de la propaganda rusofóbica, la sociedad ucraniana se transformó en un enemigo ruso existencial, mientras pintaban de manera fraudulenta una imagen del futuro y la oportunidad de convertirse en parte de una sociedad occidental próspera (¡solo oportunidades!) A cambio del odio hacia los rusos, Ucrania comprado en este cebo. Naturalmente, nadie les va a dar nada, tan pronto como desaparezca la necesidad de usarlos como carne de cañón en la batalla contra Rusia, rápidamente serán olvidados y enviados a reciclar.
Sin embargo, esta imagen todavía está en demanda, a pesar del sistema económico rápidamente degradante de Occidente, que literalmente se está desmoronando bajo el embate de la crisis y las sanciones antirrusas que destruyen su economía. La mayoría de los refugiados ucranianos que llegaron a Europa (hay unos cinco millones) ya lo han visto. Sus esperanzas de mantenimiento gratuito y provisión con todo lo necesario no se materializaron, entonces estos "Jóvenes Europeos" con mentalidad de granja comienzan a rebelarse, organizan provocaciones e insultan a los propietarios.

Hasta ahora, Rusia también ha podido ofrecer poco atractivo a la sociedad ucraniana, y el proyecto LDNR implementado inicialmente no cumplió con la tarea de construir un estado exitoso, fue una forma de tránsito en el marco de los acuerdos de Minsk, no es claro a qué futuro. Rápidamente se convirtió en un enclave corrupto que siempre aparece en territorios no reconocidos. Durante los ocho años de existencia de las repúblicas, sus problemas nunca fueron resueltos y sobrevivieron como pudieron. En este sentido, la población de los territorios liberados está muy recelosa ante la oportunidad de seguir el camino de la LDNR.

*Política ininteligible rusa *
El conflicto ucraniano se ha convertido en un punto de bifurcación para Rusia, en el que tendrá que elegir cómo seguir viviendo: conseguir la victoria, derrocar a Estados Unidos y convertirse en líder de un nuevo orden mundial o en un apéndice materia prima de Occidente, siguiendo dócilmente las órdenes del hegemón sin derecho a opinión propia. Ahora Rusia está siendo empujada al papel de un gigante sin cabeza lleno de recursos, que está listo para ser tomado por Occidente o por la China completamente madura. Rusia está entrando en una encrucijada de civilizaciones, donde es necesario tomar la decisión de deshacerse de la dictadura de Occidente y de la élite compradora pro-occidental o continuar rezagada por detrás de la civilización occidental.

Desafortunadamente, la Rusia moderna no tiene una fijación de objetivos, un concepto de desarrollo y una imagen del futuro, no hay una ideología estatal oficial (está prohibido por la Constitución), y su lugar fue ocupado por la ideología liberal-comprador de la clase dominante, impuesta en los años 90 y contraria a los valores tradicionales rusos basados en la justicia social y la soberanía del estado ruso.
Reformatear la sociedad y el estado rusos requiere una evaluación adecuada de la situación actual y alcanzar el nivel de desarrollo conceptual con una ideología estatal claramente formulada y una imagen bastante coherente y comprensible del futuro de Rusia. Sin ideología, deshaciéndose del lastre comprador y activando la energía de las masas para apoyar las transformaciones necesarias, difícilmente será posible ganar en el agravado enfrentamiento con Occidente.

Todavía no se notan avances serios en la depuración de compradores en la clase dominante, sin un concepto de desarrollo no se tocan, ya que no está claro por quién cambiar. Las fuerzas compradoras no se van a rendir y abandonar el escenario político, han despertado y empiezan a actuar, coqueteando con el “patriotismo”. Pocos prestaron atención al hecho de que, por ejemplo, Dmitry Medvedev se ha intensificado considerablemente desde finales del año pasado con declaraciones patrióticas y declaraciones poco halagüeñas sobre Occidente, que se distribuyen ampliamente, y se impone una discusión sobre sus obras en las redes sociales.
En lugar de conductores verdaderos y convencidos de la línea pro occidental, como Kudrin, Gref, Siluanov, Peskov y similares, se arrojan a la sociedad y la indignación de la gente pequeños trucos sucios de entre la élite creativa: Makarevich, Urgant, Galkin y Pugacheva. se les transfiere.

La diplomacia rusa no se queda atrás, sigue construyendo obsequiosas relaciones con Occidente en la política internacional con la esperanza de su favor, y esto a pesar de que declaran abiertamente la necesidad de un cambio de régimen en Rusia y su posterior desmembramiento. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores no se cansa de repetir que estamos a favor de las relaciones de buena vecindad con Occidente y somos tan amistosos que ni siquiera vamos a cambiar el régimen hostil en Kiev.
Las autoridades financieras rusas se adhieren a la misma posición conciliadora, estos agentes de influencia occidental están en pleno apogeo arrastrando al país a la esclavitud financiera occidental, porque Occidente ya nos ha robado una parte significativa de nuestras reservas de divisas y continúa expulsando a Rusia. de todas las estructuras financieras internacionales.

Los compradores también participaron en la resolución del conflicto ucraniano, habiendo logrado negociaciones "extrañas" con el régimen de Kiev, que provocaron la retirada del ejército ruso de las cercanías de Kiev, lo que no pudo sino excitar e indignar a la sociedad rusa. La parte patriótica de la élite del poder escuchó la opinión de las masas y convirtió estas "negociaciones" en palabrería.
El juego de sorteo sin ceremonias de la élite compradora con el cínico enemigo de la civilización es mortalmente peligroso para el estado y no puede continuar por más tiempo. Para restaurar el orden, el poder estatal todavía tiene que pasar por encima de sí mismo y quitar el lastre pro occidental, dispuesto a venderse por "treinta piezas de plata". Es necesario catalizar el proceso de reformateo de la sociedad rusa, y una operación especial puede convertirse en un disparador, durante el cual será posible sacar a los opositores "dormidos" del campo político y despejar el camino para que las fuerzas sanas lleguen al poder.

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad, Patrushev, en su reciente entrevista con Rossiyskaya Gazeta, aclaró un poco la posición de la parte patriótica de la élite. Destacó que Estados Unidos, para consolidar su hegemonía, busca humillar y destruir a Rusia e impedir su unión política y económica con Europa. Los estadounidenses están tratando de obligarnos a renunciar a la soberanía y a una política exterior e interior independiente, pero Rusia defenderá su soberanía, sus intereses nacionales, sus valores tradicionales y no se atendrá a las reglas impuestas.
Patrushev también señaló que la política de Occidente en Ucrania solo conduce a su desintegración en varios estados y el propósito de la desnazificación es derrotar el punto de apoyo ucraniano del neonazismo, creado por los esfuerzos de Occidente cerca de las fronteras rusas.

La actual situación de crisis en la cabeza de puente rusofóbica ucraniana, que llevó a la necesidad de una operación especial, se fraguó todos estos años por las constantes concesiones, la connivencia con la banderización y militarización de Ucrania, la negación de la creciente amenaza y la ausencia de intentos de encontrar maneras de salir de ella.
La existencia de un Estado ucraniano, basado en los postulados del nacionalismo étnico y la rusofobia, en principio no permite llegar a ningún compromiso. Sin el colapso del régimen de Kiev y la eliminación del estado neonazi, es imposible detener la operación especial y eliminar la amenaza. Solo la rendición incondicional del régimen y el reconocimiento por parte de Occidente de su derrota en esta cabeza de puente protegerán a Rusia de las amenazas provenientes de esta dirección.

*Perspectivas para la operación especial *
Los objetivos poco claros declarados de la operación especial para “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania y las declaraciones ambiguas de los representantes de la élite rusa sobre el futuro de estos territorios no convencieron a la población ucraniana de repudiar al régimen de Kiev.

Aparentemente, en una primera etapa, Moscú contaba con un acuerdo con Washington sobre la desnazificación “suave” de Ucrania con el reemplazo de la élite gobernante, de ahí las declaraciones sobre la imposibilidad de ocupar Ucrania y su integridad. Al mismo tiempo, los estadounidenses no iban a negociar, solo necesitaban expandir el conflicto, y el régimen de Kiev resistió el primer golpe.
La retirada de las tropas rusas de las cercanías de Kiev asestó un fuerte golpe de imagen a la operación especial, todos veían que Rusia podía abandonar los territorios liberados sin conseguir ningún resultado. Además, la segunda etapa anunciada de la operación para eliminar el bolsillo de Donbas aún no ha comenzado. El frente de Kiev se cerró, y los frentes de Kharkov, Donbass y Sur se congelaron en su lugar, las batallas se libran principalmente alrededor de las áreas urbanas fortificadas sitiadas.

Las acciones militares están adquiriendo un carácter posicional, que le sienta bastante bien a Estados Unidos, están arrastrando a Ucrania a un conflicto de larga duración y están decididos a arrastrarlo hasta el último ucraniano. Las provocaciones también se están extendiendo al territorio de Rusia, casi a diario se llevan a cabo ataques a lo largo de la frontera, incluidas las instalaciones de infraestructura estratégica. La escala del conflicto también se está expandiendo, casi todos los países de la OTAN suministran armas, y Polonia y Rumania ya están listas para involucrarse en el conflicto a sugerencia de los Estados Unidos.
La superioridad temporal de las tropas rusas, especialmente en aviación y armas de misiles, se nivela gradualmente con las entregas masivas de armas desde Europa, incluidos vehículos blindados, MLRS, artillería, sistemas antitanque, MANPADS, UAV y misiles tácticos operativos, así como como tres movilizaciones consecutivas en Ucrania y la formación de escalones de defensa estratégica.

En la cabeza de puente de Ucrania, estamos en guerra con la infraestructura militar de la OTAN con el suministro de toda la información de inteligencia necesaria, mientras se lleva a cabo la gestión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y, a menudo, la gestión operativa de las operaciones militares en áreas clave. por especialistas del bloque del Atlántico Norte.
Por lo tanto, habrá una larga batalla civilizatoria de desgaste no con el régimen de Ukronazi, sino con el Occidente unido, en la que los acuerdos y un estatus neutral para Ucrania no están previstos de ninguna manera, solo el logro de una victoria completa e incondicional, después de que será posible hablar con Occidente sobre otras condiciones y restaurar la integridad de la civilización rusa.

La sociedad rusa tendrá que darse cuenta de que el conflicto militar en Ucrania es una de las etapas de un enfrentamiento civilizatorio por nuestra soberanía e independencia, excluyendo el dictado ajeno y la imposición de valores y estilos de vida ajenos a nosotros. Para que Rusia gane, es necesario reformatearse con la eliminación de los compradores del poder y la limpieza de la dependencia occidental, para formar una imagen del futuro que sea atractiva para la mayoría de la población e introducir mecanismos para su implementación. El concepto de tal Rusia será de interés no solo para la población de Ucrania, sino también para otros países postsoviéticos que están listos para unirse a la implementación de un proyecto de civilización. En esta etapa, es extremadamente necesario eliminar el punto de apoyo pro-occidental de Ucrania y comenzar el desarrollo de este territorio.

*https://topwar.ru/196014-s-kem-i-za-chto-rossija-vojuet-na-ukraine.html*


----------



## JAGGER (11 May 2022)

Torreta de tanque orco desnazifica fuerte y brutalmente el explosivo que le envían los Chad ukras:


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> joder que hacer este cabron en hispanistan...me huele mal esto, no me parece una simple visita.



Cierto, este pajarraco parece el mensajero del mal pues, tras su paso,deja un paisaje de muerte y destrucción


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



@rejon ya has puesto este mapa 10 veces, ahí solo hay conejos y con suerte, los rusos se fueron hace ya tiempo a reforzar otras zonas.

Deben de estar entretenidos los ucranianos cazando conejos debido a la lucha titánica que mantienen con ellos.


----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Ucrania acuerda con Polonia mejorar la logística fronteriza

Un acuerdo entre Ucrania y Polonia para mejorar las capacidades logísticas en la frontera es el resultado de recientes negociaciones, según ha declarado el Ministerio de Infraestructuras.

"Bajo el bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos, Polonia se ha convertido en un socio estratégicamente importante de Ucrania en lo que respecta a la exportación de productos agroindustriales ucranianos y al transporte de la necesaria ayuda militar y humanitaria desde el extranjero", dijo el jefe del ministerio, Alexander Kubrakov.

Las partes acordaron establecer una empresa conjunta para intensificar el transporte por ferrocarril y lograron avances significativos en la liberalización del transporte por carretera; en particular, consiguieron la supresión de los permisos para que los transportistas por carretera transporten combustible a Ucrania.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055135
> 
> 
> Creo que ya está Burrell preparando un cargamento de misiles para que se defiendan los palestinos



Y sanciones a Israel sin precedentes....


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 May 2022)

Esos desechos venderian a su madre y dejarían que violaran a su abuela con tal de robar un poco más. No están civilizados ni nunca lo han estado. Partir de este hecho de la vida


----------



## ussser (11 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Nazis ucranianos vuelan una presa con residuos tóxicos



Espero que se estén tomando nota de todas estas atrocidades y las presenten al mundo.


----------



## Malevich (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fue en 2019.
> 
> BHL tiene varias propiedades inmobiliarias en Marruecos. Creo que la de Tánger estaba en venta.
> 
> Un casoplón de estilo marroquí que tiene no sé si en Marrakech o en Fez, ha sido visitada en alguna ocasión por PedroJ cuando estaba con Ágata. Ví fotos en su momento.



Seguramente Marrakech. Lugar de solaz muy estimado por la élite. Exotismo al lado de Europa y mucha prostitución, para todos los gustos y de todas las edades y por supuesto de ambos sexos.


----------



## nomecreoná (11 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055135
> 
> 
> Creo que ya está Burrell preparando un cargamento de misiles para que se defiendan los palestinos



Israel ha experimentado que puede meterse también en graves problemas…últimamente hace cosas raritas. Es un serio aviso….le pueden llover cosas de todo tipo y de lo más variado…


----------



## geral (11 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¿Con quién y por qué lucha Rusia en Ucrania? *
> 
> 
> El conflicto militar en Ucrania se expande cada vez más y adquiere la escala de una confrontación global entre Rusia y Occidente. La naturaleza prolongada del conflicto se ve facilitada por la formación de un frente antirruso bajo el liderazgo de los Estados Unidos en las esferas militar, política, económica y de información, una asistencia financiera sin precedentes al régimen de Kiev y el suministro masivo de todo tipo de armas _ Todos estos factores indican que una operación especial privada en Ucrania está comenzando a convertirse en una batalla patriótica entre Rusia y Occidente.
> ...




Yo creo que la propaganda tiene o debe tener unos límites. No hay NINGUN pais postsoviético que quiera unirse al proyecto bélico (que no político ni social) de una Rusia imperial.

La única unidad que consigue Rusia en Polonia, Azerbayan, Armenia, Finlandia y Ucrania es el deseo de perder de vista todo vínculo con Rusia.


----------



## Salamandra (11 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buena cuestión contable.
> Rusia utiliza tanques y armamento que ya tienen sus años contablemente la mayoría ya están amortizados, creemos una tabla de amortización:
> 
> Barcos y submarinos 40 a 20 años dependiendo del tipo.
> ...



Vale de acuerdo pero la comparación con occidente pues.... depende. El diablo está en los detalles y un dato global puede esconder muy bien diferencias fundamentales y la clave es que occidente son muchos países.

A todos los que compran armas de acuerdo con tu tesis.

A todos los que producen armas se le aplican los mismos principios que a Rusia.

No hace falta que diga quien es quien en occidente ¿no?


----------



## JAGGER (11 May 2022)

Rusia devuelve los electrodomésticos!


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que me he divorciado dos veces y no me han acusado de nada, ni me han destruido nada, ni me han separado de nadie. A lo mejor lo que pasa es que no hay que sacudirles para que no te acusen de sacudirles.



Ni te han denunciado por maltrato...

Que siga tu buena fortuna...


----------



## Alvin Red (11 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Vale de acuerdo pero la comparación con occidente pues.... depende.
> 
> A todos los que compran armas de acuerdo con tu tesis.
> 
> ...



La contabilidad es un arma muy curiosa, eso me enseño Gay de Liébiana, uno de los mejores economistas-contables en el curso de Planificación y organización contable.









José María Gay de Liébana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que asco para la masculinidad dais los PAGAFANTAS... hoder... hoder... como hombre te lo digo de verdad, DAIS PUTO ASCO...
> 
> Deja de decir SANDECES y MAMARRACHADAS...
> 
> ...




Lloron tu puta madre payaso!!!


Acabo de enterrar a un amigo con 47 años!!! Sin casa...sin hija...sin apenas dinero...sin vida!!!

VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO

Edito...me voy a cagar en tu puta madre ademas...sabras tu las tias que he tenido como pareja subnormal!!

Me conoces a caso de algo...pichafloja acomplejado!!!

Ya te hubiera gustado arar los campos que yo are...capullo enajenado...

Os deseo que el karma os de vuestro jarabe...eso os deseo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 May 2022)

Echo una ojeada a este super bien informado hilo y me doy cuenta de que ora estamos a la defensiva ora atacamos, dependiendo de lo que mole en Twitter en ese momento. Eso es bueno: ante todo, flexibilidad y adaptación a las circunstancias.

Ganar, lo que se dice ganar, ganamos todos. Si no es en libertades y democracia, es en territorio; y si no, en altura moral. Los armadores griegos se van a hartar a apalear dinero, por lo que no hay que olvidar que siempre hay algunos mas iguales que otros en momentos de crisis. Lo dicho, ganamos todos.


----------



## Honkler (11 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y Lavrov no explica a los rusos que el presunto el exceso de ingresos por vender materias primas mas caras se va y con creces por el pozo sin fondo de la sustitución de todo el material ruso destruido.?
> Y por pagar mucho mas caros determinados objetos que le llegan de fuera de Rusia.



De paso que nos expliquen a los europeos por qué tenemos que pagar, con nuestros impuestos, el material que han jodido a los ukros (que es casi todo lo que tenian, por cierto). Al menos los rusos se lo pagan ellos.


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Imágenes drámaticas e indignantes. Prueba documentada de la brutalidad de las fuerzas israelíes.*
> 
> La periodista yace muerta, hay otra aterrorizada e inmóvil pegada al muro.
> 
> Un palestino que deja en ridículo al caballo de Espartero, salta el muro para ayudarlas. Comprueba que la primera está muerta y entonces recibe un disparo. Con todo y con eso, logra seguir en pie y ayuda a la otra a ponerse a salvo. Vuelve a por la fallecida y ahí se corta el vídeo.



Judíos no semitas (en su mayoría) asesinando árabes semitas...Todo normal y sin que nadie diga esta boca es mía. HdlGP. 
Sanciones ni por asomo y todos los grupos, organizaciones y asocianiones casllasdos como putas...


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Vergonzosa, sonrojante, bochornosa, recriminable... el proceder del periodista anglo cuando el embajador ruso estaba explicando su postura.

Primero le interrumpe con apremio e incluso cierta histeria, y luego deja caer el comentario sobre las imágenes de que "no las han podido confirmar de forma independiente"

Personalmente puedo confirmar que la profesionalidad de este individuo me provoca hilaridad.


----------



## Mabuse (11 May 2022)

Esto es un floro y la mayoría asume que muchos de estos comentarios son ficciones creadas para mantener una especie de tensión dramática. Pero no exagere, que alguno se lo podría tomar en serio y buscar justicia.


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

El discurso completo de *Avril Haines* directora de Inteligencia Nacional Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado. Para que los que dicen que EEUU piensan en Occidente. Todo está basado en los intereses de EEUU (como es normal y no lo que hace Europa).

Muchas gracias, presidente Reid, miembro Inhofe, miembros de la comunidad gracias por permitirme intervenir hoy para prestar testimonio junto al general Barrier sobre la evaluación de las amenazas para la seguridad internacional por parte de la comunidad de inteligencia. Antes de empezar, quiero tomarme un momento para agradecer públicamente a los hombres y mujeres de la comunidad de inteligencia su extraordinario trabajo para mantenernos a salvo. Y lo privilegiado que soy por formar parte de esta comunidad de personas con verdadero talento, por tener la oportunidad de hacer algo útil y al servicio de mi país. Y les agradezco su apoyo, su trabajo. A grandes rasgos, la evaluación de este año se centra, al igual que la del año pasado, en los adversarios y competidores, las amenazas transnacionales críticas y los conflictos y la inestabilidad. Estas categorías a menudo se superponen. La ciberdelincuencia, por ejemplo, es una amenaza transnacional que también es una amenaza que emana de los actores estatales. Uno de los principales retos de esta época es evaluar cómo es probable que se entrecrucen las distintas amenazas y tendencias, con el fin de identificar dónde sus interacciones pueden dar lugar a un riesgo fundamentalmente mayor para nuestros intereses del que cabría esperar. O donde introducen nuevas oportunidades. En la evaluación anual de amenazas de este año, se destacan algunas de estas conexiones, al tiempo que se proporciona una línea de base de las amenazas a la seguridad nacional. *Comienza con las amenazas de actores estatales clave, empezando por la República Popular China, que sigue siendo una prioridad sin parangón para la comunidad de inteligencia. Y luego pasa a Rusia, Irán y Corea del Norte. Los cuatro gobiernos han demostrado la capacidad y la intención de promover sus intereses y formas que van en contra de los intereses de Estados Unidos y sus aliados*. La RPC se está acercando más que nunca a ser un competidor de igual nivel y la seguridad nacional está presionando para que las normas avancen en su beneficio. Y está desafiando a Estados Unidos en múltiples ámbitos económica, militar y tecnológicamente. China es especialmente eficaz a la hora de reunir un enfoque coordinado de todo el gobierno para demostrar su fuerza y obligar a sus vecinos a aceptar sus preferencias. Incluyendo sus reivindicaciones territoriales y marítimas, y las afirmaciones de soberanía sobre Taiwán. La determinación del presidente Xi Jinping de entrar en taiwán bajo sus condiciones es un área clave. *China prefiere una unificación forzada que evite el conflicto armado, y lleva intensificando la presión diplomática, económica y militar sobre la isla.* Desde hace años. Para aislarla y debilitar la confianza en sus líderes democráticamente elegidos. Al mismo tiempo, Pekín está dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza militar si lo considera necesario. *La RPC también está inmersa en la mayor expansión de fuerzas nucleares y diversificación de arsenal de su historia. Está trabajando para igualar o superar las capacidades de Estados Unidos en el espacio y presenta la más amplia, activa y persistente amenaza de ciberespionaje para las redes del gobierno y del sector privado de Estados Unidos.* Rusia, por supuesto, también sigue siendo una prioridad crítica. Y es un foco de atención importante en este momento, a la luz de la trágica invasión de Putin a Ucrania en febrero, que ha producido una conmoción en el orden geopolítico con implicaciones para el futuro que sólo estamos comenzando a comprender, pero que seguramente tendrán consecuencias. El ICY, como saben, avisó de los planes de Putin, pero este es un caso en el que todos desearíamos habernos equivocado. El fracaso de Rusia en arrollar a Kyiv ha privado a Moscú de la rápida victoria militar que se esperaba en un principio, lo que habría impedido que Estados Unidos y la Otan pudieran proporcionar una ayuda militar significativa a Ucrania. Los rusos se encontraron con más resistencia por parte de ucrania de la que esperaban, y su propia actuación militar puso de manifiesto una serie de importantes desafíos internos, lo que les obligó a ajustar sus objetivos militares iniciales, retirarse totalmente de Kyiv y centrarse en el Donbás. Los próximos uno o dos meses de combates serán significativos, ya que los rusos intentan revigorizar sus esfuerzos pero, aunque tengan éxito, no confiamos en que la lucha del Donbás ponga fin efectivamente a la guerra. Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania, durante el cual aún pretende alcanzar objetivos más allá del Donbás. Evaluamos que los objetivos estratégicos de Putin probablemente no han cambiado, lo que sugiere que considera que la decisión tomada a finales de marzo de volver a centrar las fuerzas en el Donbás es sólo un cambio temporal para recuperar la iniciativa tras el fracaso del ejército ruso en la captura de Kyiv. En sus actuales objetivos militares a corto plazo está capturar 20 zonas de Luhansk y Donetsk con una zona de amortiguación, rodeando a las fuerzas desde el norte hasta el sur del Donbas. Para chocar con las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces y bien equipadas que luchan por mantener la línea del este, consolidar el control del puente terrestre que rusia ha establecido desde crimea hasta el donbas, ocupar kherson y la fuente de agua para crimea, al norte.

También vemos indicios de que los militares rusos quieren ampliar el puente terrestre para transitar por el este de Rhea. Si bien las fuerzas rusas pueden ser capaces de lograr muchas de estas cosas a corto plazo en los próximos meses, creemos que no podrán ampliar el control sobre un puente terrestre que se extienda para transmitir a Siria y Odessa sin lanzar alguna forma de movilización. Es cada vez más improbable que puedan tener el control sobre ambos oblast y los buffers y un deseo en las próximas semanas. Pero lo más probable es que *Putin también juzgue que Rusia tiene una mayor capacidad y voluntad de soportar los desafíos que sus adversarios. Y es probable que cuente con que la determinación de Estados Unidos y la UE se debilite a medida que los precios de la energía empeoren.* Además, dado que tanto Rusia como Ucrania creen que pueden seguir avanzando militarmente, no vemos que haya una vía de negociación viable para avanzar, al menos a corto plazo. La naturaleza de la respuesta de la batalla, que se está convirtiendo en una guerra de desgaste, combinada con la realidad de que Putin se enfrenta a un desajuste entre sus ambiciones y las actuales capacidades militares convencionales de Rusia, se encuentra con que los próximos meses podrían verse en una trayectoria más impredecible y potencialmente escaladora. Como mínimo, creemos que la dicotomía dará paso a un periodo de toma de decisiones más ad hoc en Rusia. Tanto en lo que respecta a los ajustes internos necesarios para mantener este impulso, como al conflicto militar con Ucrania y el. La tendencia actual aumenta la probabilidad de que el presidente Putin recurra a medios más drásticos, incluyendo la imposición de la ley marcial, la reorientación de la producción industrial o producciones militares potencialmente escalofriantes para liberar los recursos necesarios para tener jefe sus objetivos a medida que el conflicto se alarga, o si procede que Rusia está perdiendo en Ucrania. Los puntos más probables de escalada en las próximas semanas giran en torno a los crecientes intentos rusos de interponer la ayuda de seguridad rusa. Represalias por las sanciones o amenazas al régimen en casa. Creemos que Moscú sigue utilizando a los residentes nucleares para disuadir a Estados Unidos en occidente de aumentar la ayuda a Ucrania o de haber ampliado los objetivos occidentales en el conflicto. Si Putin procede a que Estados Unidos ignore sus amenazas puede que tenga que señalar a Washington el apoyo a Ucrania autorizando otro gran ejercicio nuclear. Eso implica otra dispersión de submarinos estratégicos. Por lo demás, seguimos creyendo que el presidente *Putin probablemente sólo autorizaría el uso de armas nucleares si percibiera una amenaza existencial para el estado o régimen ruso.* No obstante, seguiremos vigilando todos los aspectos de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas de Rusia. Con tensiones tan elevadas siempre hay un mayor potencial de error de cálculo, de escalada no intencionada, que esperamos que nuestra inteligencia pueda ayudar a mitigar. Más allá de su invasión de Ucrania, *Moscú representa una grave amenaza cibernética, un competidor espacial clave y una de las graves amenazas de influencia extranjera para Estados Unidos*. Utilizando sus servicios de inteligencia, sus apoderados y sus herramientas, el gobierno ruso persigue no sólo sus propios intereses, sino también dividir las alianzas occidentales, socavar la posición política de Estados Unidos, amplificar la discordia dentro de Estados Unidos e influir en los votantes y en la toma de decisiones de estados unidos. Para terminar, los hechos de nuestro actor estatal. *El régimen iraní sigue amenazando los intereses de Estados Unidos, ya que erosiona los intereses de Estados Unidos en Oriente Medio y proyecta su poder en los estados vecinos.* Y, minimiza las amenazas a la estabilidad. Mientras tanto, Kim Jong-un sigue ampliando y potenciando las capacidades nucleares de pyongyang dirigidas a Estados Unidos y sus aliados, utilizando periódicamente acciones progresivas y discípulas para reconfigurar el entorno de seguridad a su favor. Y, para reafirmar su statu quo como potencia nuclear de facto. Siguen centrándose en una serie de amenazas globales y transnacionales, como la seguridad sanitaria, la delincuencia organizada transnacional, la tecnología, el clima, la migración y el terrorismo. Planteo estos temas porque plantean desafíos de naturaleza fundamentalmente diferente a nuestra seguridad nacional de moda que los propuestos por las acciones de los estados nación, incluso poderosos y como China y Rusia.

Observamos la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania y podemos imaginar resultados para resolver la crisis, así como los pasos necesarios para llegar a ellos, aunque sean desagradables y difíciles. Del mismo modo, vemos el conjunto de desafíos y podemos debatir lo que se necesita, cómo pensamos en las compensaciones. Pero las cuestiones transnacionales son más complejas y requieren un esfuerzo multilateral importante y sostenido. Y, podemos discutir las formas de gestión, pero todas ellas imponen un conjunto de opciones que tienen más dificultades para desenredar y más sacrificio para lograr un cambio significativo. Esto refleja no sólo la naturaleza interconectada de los problemas, sino también el importante impacto y el creciente poder que tienen los actores no estatales en los resultados y la realidad de algunos países que son clave para mitigar las amenazas que plantean los estados nación. También son a los que pediremos que hagan más en el espacio transnacional. Por ejemplo, los efectos persistentes de la pandemia de cólera-19 están ejerciendo presión sobre los gobiernos y las sociedades, alimentando las crisis humanitarias y económicas, el malestar político y la competencia geopolítica. Los países de renta baja con una deuda elevada se enfrentan a recuperaciones especialmente difíciles, ahora exacerbadas en algunos casos por la creciente inseguridad alimentaria causada por la crisis ruso-ucraniana. Estas cosas estimularán la migración en todo el mundo, incluso en nuestra frontera sur. *El impacto económico es que muchos países pobres y de renta media retroceden en años en términos de desarrollo económico y está animando a algunos de américa latina, y asia para la seguridad económica rápida equipar la ayuda de China y Rusia.* Vemos la misma mezcla compleja de desafíos entrelazados que se derivan del cierre del cambio climático. Que está exacerbando los riesgos en el aspecto de la seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos en todos los ámbitos. Es especialmente interesante con la degradación del medio ambiente y los retos sanitarios globales. El terrorismo, por supuesto, sigue siendo una amenaza persistente de EEUU en el extranjero y en casa. Las implicaciones del problema están evolucionando. En Africa, por ejemplo, los grupos terroristas están ganando fuerza y la coincidencia entre ellos y las redes de contrabando ha socavado la seguridad, ha hecho que los países recurran a entidades rusas para que les ayuden a gestionar estos problemas. Red global las organizaciones criminales transnacionales siguen suponiendo una amenaza directa para Estados Unidos a través del tráfico de drogas letales e ilícitas. Amenaza masiva, incluida la ciberdelincuencia. La trata de personas, los delitos financieros y las tramas de blanqueo de capitales. En particular, *la amenaza de las drogas ilícitas se encuentra en niveles históricos, con más de 100.000 muertes por sobredosis en Estados Unidos por primera vez al año.* Impulsada principalmente por un fuerte suministro de opioides sintéticos procedentes de organizaciones criminales transnacionales mexicanas. En resumen, el departamento de seguridad global interconectado está marcado por el espectro del conflicto, mientras que *las amenazas transnacionales para todas las naciones y actores compiten no sólo por la atención sino también por los recursos finitos. *Por último, la evaluación se centra en los conflictos y la inestabilidad, destacando una serie de retos regionales de importancia para Estados Unidos. La violencia iterativa entre Israel e Irán y los conflictos en otras zonas como Africa, Asia y Oriente Medio tienen el potencial de intensificarse o enhebrarse. Sienten crisis humanitarias y amenazan a las personas de Estados Unidos. África, por ejemplo, como en seis transferencias regulares de poder a partir de 2020 y probablemente verá nuevos brotes de conflicto en el próximo año, ya que la región se vuelve cada vez más tensa por una mezcla volátil de retroceso democrático, violencia intercomunal y la amenaza continua del terrorismo transfronterizo. Por último, lo más importante de todo es que nos centramos en nuestros trabajadores y sus familias. Seguimos contribuyendo a que los expertos de todo el gobierno vean las causas de las influencias sanitarias anómalas y se aseguren de que las personas afectadas reciban la atención de calidad que necesitan. La seguridad y el bienestar de nuestra fuerza de trabajo es nuestra máxima prioridad y agradecemos a los miembros de esta comisión el apoyo a nuestros zapatos. Gracias por la oportunidad de presentar evaluaciones y espero sus preguntas.


----------



## NPI (11 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los problemas de la gasolina en Ucrania sólo afectan a los ciudadanos de a pie: combustible retenido para el ejército ucraniano
> 
> Las gasolineras ucranianas mantienen reservas para el ejército (foto 2), mientras que los ciudadanos de a pie no reciben más de 10 litros por coche.
> 
> ...



En la UE en otoño-invierno 2022 y primavera de 2023


----------



## mazuste (11 May 2022)

Con todo lo que se está oyendo y leyendo, incluso con los testimonios de soldados ucranianos,
tengo la impresión que habrá un derrumbamiento general en las tropas ucranianas en el Este.
Mas pronto que tarde podría ser.


----------



## Peineto (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vergonzosa, sonrojante, bochornosa, recriminable... el proceder del periodista anglo cuando el embajador ruso estaba explicando su postura.
> 
> Primero le interrumpe con apremio e incluso cierta histeria, y luego deja caer el comentario sobre las imágenes de que "no las han podido confirmar de forma independiente"
> 
> Personalmente puedo confirmar que la profesionalidad de este individuo me provoca hilaridad.



Nos estamos quedando sin tiempo. Toma, y sin recursos de todo tipo.


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En fin, creo que ya se comento que el final el payasete cortaba el gas antes que Putin. El tipo bajo las ordenes de los Anglos quiere obligar a los Europeos a meterse más en el conflicto. Bueno a ver que pasa, se pone interesante. En España y en Verano no nos afectara demasiado, peor los europeos tendran que pensar en como llenan para el proximo invierno, y la industria Alemana puede sufrir rapidamente.



Seguis en las mismas ... El gas que se usa para calefacción es una mínima parte del total ... La mayor parte de su uso es industrial y para producir electricidad que es el 15 % más o menos del total de la electricidad y en verano se consume más electricidad que nunca.


----------



## Julc (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Con todo lo que se está oyendo y leyendo, incluso con los testimonios de soldados ucranianos,
> tengo la impresión que habrá un derrumbamiento general en las tropas ucranianas en el Este.
> Mas pronto que tarde podría ser.



Pero si van ganando en Nosedondesk


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Leo en el informe del forero Zhukov:

_En el laboratorio sanitario y epidemiológico se descubrió un acto de destrucción de una colección de microorganismos patógenos con fecha 25 de febrero de 2022, según el cual se trabajó allí con patógenos de cólera, tularemia y ántrax._

Seguramente, la tularemia os sonará a chino. Para los que vivimos en el campo no es ninguna tontería, aunque si les preguntas a mis vecinos te pondrán cara de no saber de qué les estás hablando.


_La tularemia es una enfermedad infecciosa poco común. La tularemia es una enfermedad infecciosa muy poco frecuente que suele atacar la piel, los ojos, los ganglios linfáticos y los pulmones. La tularemia es causada por la bacteria Francisella tularensis.

La enfermedad afecta principalmente a conejos, liebres y roedores, como ratas almizcleras y ardillas. La tularemia también puede infectar a aves, ovejas y animales domésticos, como perros, gatos y hámsteres.


La tularemia se transmite a los humanos de varias maneras, incluidas las picaduras de insectos y la exposición directa a un animal infectado. La tularemia es muy contagiosa y potencialmente mortal, pero, por lo general, se puede tratar eficazmente con antibióticos específicos si se diagnostica a tiempo._

Roedores, es decir ratones de campo y topillos, abundantísimos en los campos de cultivo de la España vacía.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que asco para la masculinidad dais los PAGAFANTAS... hoder... hoder... como hombre te lo digo de verdad, DAIS PUTO ASCO...
> 
> Deja de decir SANDECES y MAMARRACHADAS...
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (11 May 2022)

Nueva cuenta de los "inteligentes" que entra al hilo


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero... pero...
> 
> Si quieres estar con una mujer, ni precisas casarte, ni siquiera convivir con ella... si quieres casarte lo que tienes que hacer es conocer la LEY y por tanto saber de qué va y cuales son los límites, ventajas en inconvenientes... vamos como cuando compras un coche y quieres circular...
> 
> ...



Tu eres un subnormal enajenado...que prefiere no ver...

Que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## Trajanillo (11 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No debemos subestimar en absoluto estas declaraciones. Es importante recordar que detrás de la variada cháchara propagandística de los títeres ucranianos están las intenciones y los recursos muy concretos de nuestros enemigos de la OTAN, que buscan oportunidades para golpear a Rusia bajo la cobertura de Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48192
> 
> *Ucrania anuncia ataques a Rusia en un "lugar inesperado": ¿hay alguna razón para esperar a las AFU cerca de las centrales nucleares de las regiones de Smolensk y Kursk?*​​_"Los orcos se verán sorprendidos por la ubicación del ataque que llevarán a cabo las AFU en un futuro próximo. La situación cambiará a partir de la forma en que se nos reforzará con armamento occidental", declara Andrusiv, asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano. Él mismo no oculta que es su forma de responder a la información de que la región de Kherson está a punto de formar parte de la Federación Rusa._​​¿Vale la pena prestar atención a estas declaraciones? En primer lugar, las AFU ya han golpeado repetidamente el territorio de la Federación Rusa y, por supuesto, hay planes para repetirlos en el cuartel general ucraniano. Además, Occidente está suministrando a Ucrania diversas armas, como sistemas de misiles estadounidenses y drones con un alcance de hasta 500 km o más. En segundo lugar, Ucrania podría desplegar grupos de sabotaje para penetrar en los territorios liberados o en territorio ruso. Ambas amenazas son importantes y no deben subestimarse.​​Al mismo tiempo, las AFU no tienen fuerzas ni medios para una ofensiva a gran escala en esta etapa; hasta ahora sólo podemos observar la participación de los ucranianos en una guerra posicional y la ocupación ocasional de ciudades abandonadas. Los instructores occidentales han entrenado al ejército ucraniano en la guerra de guerrillas defensiva, pero no en la ofensiva. La historia de Snakein lo demuestra claramente.​​Como demuestra la historia de la "destrucción del puente de Crimea el 9 de mayo", los "actos de represalia" anunciados por Kiev no suelen tener lugar, y las operaciones que los militares ucranianos sí intentan llevar a cabo no suelen ir precedidas de anuncios. Hasta ahora, los arrebatos de Andrusiv parecen más bien una campaña de relaciones públicas y un intento de ganar publicidad utilizando el modelo de Arestovich.​​Pero no debemos bajar la guardia: el enemigo no duerme, ¡el enemigo es insidioso! ¡El enemigo será destruido en cualquier caso! No hay otra manera.​​t.me/readovkaru/503​​Ver archivo adjunto 1055027​



Estos al final se comen una táctica de unas decenas de kilotones….


----------



## NPI (11 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Movilización total, ley marcial y armas nucleares: EEUU, en alerta por un Putin desesperado*
> 
> *Inteligencia contempla una escalada del presidente ruso en la medida que vea perdida la guerra y en peligro su régimen.*
> 
> ...



De nuevo aparece el CM de la PrensaOTAN, al igual que el asalariado-CM de InternetOTAN del pájaro azul el CUCARACHA (firma), solo falta el Retrasovski para completar el círculo de los "inteligentes".


----------



## pemebe (11 May 2022)

Dos respuestas significativas de Avril Haynes en el Comite del Senado.

*Las encuestas y demás que indican dónde está el pueblo ruso, lo que vemos es que la mayoría de la mayoría del pueblo ruso sigue apoyando el mérito especial de la operación.* Es difícil, francamente, que la información llegue a rusia al pueblo ruso. Ellos tienen una perspectiva particular que son alimentados por el gobierno de este periodo.



Otra pregunta final, *¿le sorprende que los rusos no hayan utilizado ataques cibernéticos contra terceros o contra los estados unidos directamente hasta este momento? Creo que esa era una preocupación que todos teníamos, desde el principio de esta operación.*

Sí, creo que lo que hemos visto es que los rusos han atacado obviamente a Ucrania. Y les hemos atribuido una variedad de ataques en ese contexto, incluyendo, por ejemplo, ataques wiper destructivos contra los sitios web del gobierno ucraniano. Ataques ddos contra su industria financiera. También participaron en ataques destinados a conseguir que las comunicaciones de mando y control en ucrania durante la invasión. Ese ataque tuvo un gran impacto. En otras palabras, *evaluamos que tenían la intención de centrarse en el mando y control ucraniano,*

Y luego, en términos de ataques contra los Estados Unidos, creo que han tenido una alta preocupación sobre el potencial de escalada en el ciberespacio, frente a los Estados Unidos. Eso no significa que quieran atacar en algún momento. Pero ha sido interesante ver que no lo han hecho durante este período.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues ha tenido suerte, dígaselo a los miles de hombres denunciados en falso por la ley NAZI viogen.



A los miles de hombres que han cometido suicidio...a los miles que lo han intentado...y a los miles que viven en la indigencia...


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues no... nunca he soportado el pagafantismo, como hombre es algo totalmente degradante... recogí a un amigo, PAGAFANTAS hasta la médula, después de que su mujer CANSADA de tanta subnormalidad lo echase de casa... al final LE CONSEGUÍ ECHAR yo de la mía... era un buen hombre hoder, pero era DEGRADANTE su misma existencia como hombre en lo tocante a las mujeres, degradante es decir poco... y como colofón a su indignidad tuvo los arrestos de SANCIONARME por mi visión hacia las mujeres, que no es ni más ni menos que que son igual que nosotros, más o menos... a mí que le recogí y le intenté ayudar, no sólo... en fin...
> 
> El PAGAFANTISMO no se cura... son así, pero son la perdición para la VIRILIDAD y para cualquier hombre que se quiera a sí mismo y su esencia... son un JODIDO PROBLEMA para el hombre; ni feminazis, ni leches, ni homosexuales, ni nada... los PAGAFANTAS serían capaces de meternos a todos en la cárcel SI UNA MUJER les ordena tal cosa... SON LO PEOR...
> 
> ...



Y tu un hijodelagranputa tironucable...

Que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## saddhu (11 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El discurso completo de *Avril Haines* directora de Inteligencia Nacional Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado. Para que los que dicen que EEUU piensan en Occidente. Todo está basado en los intereses de EEUU (como es normal y no lo que hace Europa).
> 
> Muchas gracias, presidente Reid, miembro Inhofe, miembros de la comunidad gracias por permitirme intervenir hoy para prestar testimonio junto al general Barrier sobre la evaluación de las amenazas para la seguridad internacional por parte de la comunidad de inteligencia. Antes de empezar, quiero tomarme un momento para agradecer públicamente a los hombres y mujeres de la comunidad de inteligencia su extraordinario trabajo para mantenernos a salvo. Y lo privilegiado que soy por formar parte de esta comunidad de personas con verdadero talento, por tener la oportunidad de hacer algo útil y al servicio de mi país. Y les agradezco su apoyo, su trabajo. A grandes rasgos, la evaluación de este año se centra, al igual que la del año pasado, en los adversarios y competidores, las amenazas transnacionales críticas y los conflictos y la inestabilidad. Estas categorías a menudo se superponen. La ciberdelincuencia, por ejemplo, es una amenaza transnacional que también es una amenaza que emana de los actores estatales. Uno de los principales retos de esta época es evaluar cómo es probable que se entrecrucen las distintas amenazas y tendencias, con el fin de identificar dónde sus interacciones pueden dar lugar a un riesgo fundamentalmente mayor para nuestros intereses del que cabría esperar. O donde introducen nuevas oportunidades. En la evaluación anual de amenazas de este año, se destacan algunas de estas conexiones, al tiempo que se proporciona una línea de base de las amenazas a la seguridad nacional. *Comienza con las amenazas de actores estatales clave, empezando por la República Popular China, que sigue siendo una prioridad sin parangón para la comunidad de inteligencia. Y luego pasa a Rusia, Irán y Corea del Norte. Los cuatro gobiernos han demostrado la capacidad y la intención de promover sus intereses y formas que van en contra de los intereses de Estados Unidos y sus aliados*. La RPC se está acercando más que nunca a ser un competidor de igual nivel y la seguridad nacional está presionando para que las normas avancen en su beneficio. Y está desafiando a Estados Unidos en múltiples ámbitos económica, militar y tecnológicamente. China es especialmente eficaz a la hora de reunir un enfoque coordinado de todo el gobierno para demostrar su fuerza y obligar a sus vecinos a aceptar sus preferencias. Incluyendo sus reivindicaciones territoriales y marítimas, y las afirmaciones de soberanía sobre Taiwán. La determinación del presidente Xi Jinping de entrar en taiwán bajo sus condiciones es un área clave. *China prefiere una unificación forzada que evite el conflicto armado, y lleva intensificando la presión diplomática, económica y militar sobre la isla.* Desde hace años. Para aislarla y debilitar la confianza en sus líderes democráticamente elegidos. Al mismo tiempo, Pekín está dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza militar si lo considera necesario. *La RPC también está inmersa en la mayor expansión de fuerzas nucleares y diversificación de arsenal de su historia. Está trabajando para igualar o superar las capacidades de Estados Unidos en el espacio y presenta la más amplia, activa y persistente amenaza de ciberespionaje para las redes del gobierno y del sector privado de Estados Unidos.* Rusia, por supuesto, también sigue siendo una prioridad crítica. Y es un foco de atención importante en este momento, a la luz de la trágica invasión de Putin a Ucrania en febrero, que ha producido una conmoción en el orden geopolítico con implicaciones para el futuro que sólo estamos comenzando a comprender, pero que seguramente tendrán consecuencias. El ICY, como saben, avisó de los planes de Putin, pero este es un caso en el que todos desearíamos habernos equivocado. El fracaso de Rusia en arrollar a Kyiv ha privado a Moscú de la rápida victoria militar que se esperaba en un principio, lo que habría impedido que Estados Unidos y la Otan pudieran proporcionar una ayuda militar significativa a Ucrania. Los rusos se encontraron con más resistencia por parte de ucrania de la que esperaban, y su propia actuación militar puso de manifiesto una serie de importantes desafíos internos, lo que les obligó a ajustar sus objetivos militares iniciales, retirarse totalmente de Kyiv y centrarse en el Donbás. Los próximos uno o dos meses de combates serán significativos, ya que los rusos intentan revigorizar sus esfuerzos pero, aunque tengan éxito, no confiamos en que la lucha del Donbás ponga fin efectivamente a la guerra. Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania, durante el cual aún pretende alcanzar objetivos más allá del Donbás. Evaluamos que los objetivos estratégicos de Putin probablemente no han cambiado, lo que sugiere que considera que la decisión tomada a finales de marzo de volver a centrar las fuerzas en el Donbás es sólo un cambio temporal para recuperar la iniciativa tras el fracaso del ejército ruso en la captura de Kyiv. En sus actuales objetivos militares a corto plazo está capturar 20 zonas de Luhansk y Donetsk con una zona de amortiguación, rodeando a las fuerzas desde el norte hasta el sur del Donbas. Para chocar con las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces y bien equipadas que luchan por mantener la línea del este, consolidar el control del puente terrestre que rusia ha establecido desde crimea hasta el donbas, ocupar kherson y la fuente de agua para crimea, al norte.
> 
> ...



Vaya diarrea mental nos suelta está hdp....hasta le echa la culpa de los 100.000 muertos por sobredosis (White trash en su mayoría) a los narcos de Méjico en vez de a la farmafia de los opioides
Es pa descojonarse si no fuera un drama de los gordos


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si me dices hijo será porque o eres imbecil o lo practicas profundamente...
> 
> En cuanto a ser imbecil por casarse HOY, por el tema de la ley... jajajajaaaaa... hombre yo te diría que con la ley musulmana no te iba a ir mejor tampoco, quizás beberías más, pero... si eliges mal o no sabes elegir QUE COHONES CAMBIA LA LEY???????...
> 
> ...



Tu problema es que eres un zote con infulas...mas de un centenar de miles de denuncias falsas al año y vienes a negar la mayor...

Sigue tu vereda ...asno sin cojones. Mansurron...


----------



## coscorron (11 May 2022)

Pues van quedando menos opciones ... Si es que si quieres dejar de depender del gas ruso lo haces poco a poco y a tu ritmo pero hacerlo así como que es díficil ... El problema es que ahora los rusos ya no son tus amigos.


----------



## El-Mano (11 May 2022)

De hoy, subs en español si activais los subs y en automáticos seleccionais español:


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De off topic no tiene nada... tú coge a un pro-ruso, a un otánico, a un budista, a un alpinista y mira si es pagafantas, que como lo sea, tardará nada y más en dejar de ser lo que era para ser todo lo contrario, como esa sensiblería tan especial que tú muy bien comentas les salga...
> 
> Huye como oveja ante lobo de ellos... da igual lo que digan o piensen, da igual si son amigos tuyos del alma o no... no son creíbles, en cuanto una mujer les diga que salten, saltarán... son lo peor... no hay ideología que les satisfaga, ni que les contenga, ni religión, ni fé, ni amistad... coge un pagafantas y tendrás un ARRASTRAO de lo más cabrón con cualquiera...
> 
> Y no, no es OFF TOPIC, es algo muy serio y que no se tiene ni medio en cuenta en ningún debate, pero DEBERIA Y MUCHO...



Como era vuestra cancion:...."el pagafantasss eres tuuuuuu"....


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... el paso por el calabozo es inevitable y lógico. Si una hijaputa te denuncia en falso y te sueltan, la reacción del 90 % de la peña sería convertir en realidad la denuncia lo antes posible. Es mejor pasar el calentón a buen recaudo por el bien de la otra y por el propio, sobre todo por el propio.
> 
> En cuanto al resto, siempre la puede demandar por simulación de delito, denuncia falsa y pedirle daños y perfuicios. Si, si ... problemas, pero es lo que hay. Mejor eso que rajarla y acabar entre rejas.



Que bien e hhhh!!!!

Al pelote por un ataque de histeria...de una histerica...y culpable por decreto.

Seguid cargando vuestro karma.


----------



## El-Mano (11 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Con todo lo que se está oyendo y leyendo, incluso con los testimonios de soldados ucranianos,
> tengo la impresión que habrá un derrumbamiento general en las tropas ucranianas en el Este.
> Mas pronto que tarde podría ser.



De lo que puse antes: 

-Si Putin tiene suficientes tropas, municiones y tiempo para completar la destrucción de las posiciones de las FAU en el Donbás sin movilizar alguna parte de sus fuerzas de reserva es una cuestión abierta. Lo que está claro, sin embargo, es que las operaciones actuales de Rusia están estrangulando lentamente a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás y que, a pesar de la retórica optimista de Kiev y de las capitales occidentales, la batalla tiende a un éxito táctico ruso, posiblemente dentro de dos meses.









El progreso de Rusia en el Donbás significa que Ucrania probablemente no ganará la guerra


Los líderes ucranianos y occidentales siguen haciendo declaraciones que hacen creer a su público que las cosas están mejorando.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## EUROPIA (11 May 2022)




----------



## lapetus (11 May 2022)

¿Y eso qué arregla, exáctamente?
Porque un sacerdote o religioso que necesita casarse (en realidad: fornicar), la verdad me da risa.
Yo prefiero 1 sacerdote de los de verdad a 1000 sacerdotes fake.


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Wtf!! Por falta de cuota ucraniana? Será que no quieren volver con los que les ordenaron luchar hasta la muerte... no vaya ser que les ponga el cartel de traidores.



No digas estupideces, e ilústrate un poco antes.
Ucrania dice que tiene alrededor de 1.000 prisioneros rusos.
Soldados ucranianos prisioneros, solo de la brigada de infantería de marina en Ilich ya cayeron más de 1.000.
Los rusos los primeros días soltaban a los soldados por centenares, desarmados, y solo se quedaban con los oficiales.
Un alto cargo ucraniano, encargado de esto de los acuerdos de intercambio de prisioneros, tuvo que casi pedirles por favor a sus milicias ultras que NO MATASEN a los soldados rusos que hacían prisioneros.
Hasta los fanáticos del Azov presos en Azovstal ha pedido ser enviados a un tercer país, y no ser devueltos a Ucrania (por algo será....)

Eso sí, teniendo al menos unos 7.000 prisioneros ucranianos, su gobierno se desentiende de ellos, y ofrece cambiar a los rusos que tiene prisioneros por algunos de los que aun están dentro de Azovstal.
Dicho de otra manera, al gobierno ucraniano le importa una mierda pinchada en un palo lo que pueda ser de sus soldados prisioneros, o las inquietudes de sus familias, y prefiere destinar sus escasísimas cartas de negociación (ese escaso e insuficiente número de prisioneros "vivos") a salvar el culo de vete a saber que oscuros y siniestros personajes.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... el paso por el calabozo es inevitable y lógico. Si una hijaputa te denuncia en falso y te sueltan, la reacción del 90 % de la peña sería convertir en realidad la denuncia lo antes posible. Es mejor pasar el calentón a buen recaudo por el bien de la otra y por el propio, sobre todo por el propio.
> 
> En cuanto al resto, siempre la puede demandar por simulación de delito, denuncia falsa y pedirle daños y perfuicios. Si, si ... problemas, pero es lo que hay. Mejor eso que rajarla y acabar entre rejas.



Que bien e hhhh!!!!

Al pelote por un ataque de histeria...de una histerica...y culpable por decreto.

Seguid cargando vuestro karma...seguid.


crocodile dijo:


> Solo con una llamada de teléfono de la señora tiene ud a la policía en su puerta y se come 24 h. De calabozo o 48 si es fin de semana, luego ya se verá. Todo muy democrático y tal como es el globalismo N.W.O.



Y facil que si hay evidencias, para su señoria que habra hecho el ultimo cursillo del ministerio de injusticias sobre sensibilidad de genaro y chocho empatia, una riña con voces ya es maltrato...te comes de 1 a 2 años sin ver a los hijos.

Eso minimo...si te condenan despidete.

Y los hijos sabiamente adoctrinados en el pichicologo del cole, por un chapero traga rabos de caucho como el @vil. este...capullo sometido y eunuco.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te ha puesto una denuncia y te han llevado a un calabozo, lo has merecido y sobre todo ES UNA buena manera de RECORDARTE qué pasa cuando la entrepierna no deja ver a tu cerebro...
> 
> Tanta tontería con lo de las denuncias...
> 
> A veces incluso el mejor se equivoca, pasa... y no es malo el tener experiencias negativas... bastante peor es IMAGINAR una vida con esa tipa y no haber descubierto jamás lo que te podría haber hecho... eso sí que sería una condena...



Pero que payaso subnormal que eres @vil. 

...das verdaderas nauseas...haces honor a tu nick.

Al ignore directo que vas...EUNUCO CABRON MALNACIDO...que te regocijas en el sufrimiento de hombres, compatriotas tuyos, que tenian una vida como tu.

QUE DOS OSTIAS BIEN DADAS TE MERECES

*PAYASOOOOOOO*


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Dejad la viogen para otros hilos
> 
> Gracias



Los globalsionistas, o globalmarxistas, lo mismo es....son adictos al cinturon de cuero y a la polla de latex negro.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

Draghi afirma que "la mayoría de los importadores" europeos de gas ruso "han abierto sus cuentas en rublos"


El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha afirmado este miércoles que "la mayoría de los importadores" europeos de gas ruso "han abierto sus cuentas en rublos" para pagar a Moscú y que la Unión Europea no se ha pronunciado oficialmente sobre si el pago en divisa local infringe las sanciones...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania acuerda con Polonia mejorar la logística fronteriza
> 
> Un acuerdo entre Ucrania y Polonia para mejorar las capacidades logísticas en la frontera es el resultado de recientes negociaciones, según ha declarado el Ministerio de Infraestructuras.
> 
> ...



Los lituanos no se quieren quedar atrás:

*"Corredor de cereales" a través de Bielorrusia: el gobierno lituano ha propuesto una solución para las exportaciones de Ucrania*









“Зерновий коридор” через Білорусь: в уряді Литви запропонували рішення для експорту з України


Міністр транспорту Литви Марюс Скуодіс розповів, що одним з рішень для розблокування експорту українського зерна може бути “гуманітарний коридор” через Білорусь та подальше вивезення морем через балтійські порти.



www.epravda.com.ua




_"la exportación de cereales a Klaipeda, Lituania, sin pasar por Bielorrusia, se complica por la falta de capacidad de la infraestructura ferroviaria"_


----------



## vettonio (11 May 2022)

Asesinato de la periodista palestina por balas israelíes.

Otra secuencia, otro ángulo.


----------



## Sinjar (11 May 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

El "visto y no visto" de 8 refugiados ucranianos en un pueblo asturiano: solicitaron el cambio tras una noche


Visto y no visto. Así fue el viaje al occidente asturiano de ocho refugiados ucranianos que el sábado se instalaron en el albergue municipal de Ventosa, en San Martín de Oscos. Tras pasar una noche en esta pequeña localidad solicitaron un cambio de ubicación y fueron trasladados por la ONG que...




www.epe.es


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En la UE en otoño-invierno 2022 y primavera de 2023



80 hryvnias por litro de 95, en salarios promedio de 15.000 hryvnias, haciendo regla de tres con los salarios modales hispanos, nos da a más de 8 leuros el litro....


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Es acojonante cómo celebrar el día en que la URSS derrotó a los nazis, hoy en día te convierte en fascista, para algunos. 

Son la misma gentuza que te llama fascista por sentarte con las piernas abiertas o por no usar el pronombre elle.


----------



## Sinjar (11 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Que bien e hhhh!!!!
> 
> Al pelote por un ataque de histeria...de una histerica...y culpable por decreto.
> 
> Seguid cargando vuestro karma.



Si claro ... la gente es felicísima y un buen día se levanta y te denuncia para ver que pasa .....   Cuando se llega a eso, sea la denuncia verdadera o falsa, ya hay mucha mierda de todo tipo detrás. Básicamente derivado de la incapacidad que tiene la gente para darse cuenta de que algo se ha acabado y es mejor dejarlo como personas civilizadas antes de que se pudra más.

Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pariente que se tenía que haber divorciado al segundo año. Como estaba a mesa puesta y gayumbo limpio por la puta cara, aguantó, entre bronca y bronca y puta y puta, casi 20 años. Por supuesto, acabó de mala manera en el calabozo un viernes, por lo que se comió el fin de semana entero.  Como tenían un par de viviendas, trabajaban los dos y el par de hijos estaban bastante crecidos no hubo broncas en ese sentido: una para uno, la otra para el otro y gastos de los hijos a medias. Pero se ganó a pulso el finde a la sombra por no ser un hombre y acabar aquel asunto cuando tenía que haberlo acabado: cuando la vida se convirtió en su casa en una puta mierda. Ahora se queja como tu, vota a VOX como tu, y le parece un sufrimiento y una injusticia de la hostia aquel fin de semana. Ni se le ocurre pensar en el puto infierno que hizo pasar a aquella pobre mujer durante casi 20 años.

Le sacudió? El dice que no, pero la tia apareció con un parte médico y una mano escayolada. Se daría un martillazo adrede.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si claro ... la gente es felicísima y un buen día se levanta y te denuncia para ver que pasa .....   Cuando se llega a eso, sea la denuncia verdadera o falsa, ya hay mucha mierda de todo tipo detrás. Básicamente derivado de la incapacidad que tiene la gente para darse cuenta de que algo se ha acabado y es mejor dejarlo como personas civilizadas antes de que se pudra más.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pariente que se tenía que haber divorciado al segundo año. Como estaba a mesa puesta y gayumbo limpio aguantó, entre bronca y bronca y puta y puta, casi 20 años. Por supuesto, acabó de mala manera en el calabozo un viernes, por lo que se comió el fin de semana entero.  Como tenían un par de viviendas, trabajaban los dos y el par de hijos estaban bastante crecidos no hubo broncas en ese sentido: una para uno, la otra para el otro y gastos de los hijos a medias. Pero se ganó a pulso el finde a la sombra por no ser un hombre y acabar aquel asunto cuando tenía que haberlo acabado: cuando la vida se convirtió en su casa en una puta mierda. Ahora se queja como tu, vota a VOX como tu, le parece un sufrimiento y una injusticia de la hostia aquel fin de semana. Ni se le ocurre pensar en el puto infierno que hizo pasar a aquella pobre mujer durante casi 20 años.
> 
> Le sacudió? El dice que no, pero la tia apareció con un parte médico y una mano escayolada. Se daría un martillazo adrede.



Mas del 90% de las denuncias son por malos tratos psicologicos...

Hay condenas por tirarse un pedo en una discusion...


----------



## Sinjar (11 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es acojonante cómo celebrar el día en que la URSS derrotó a los nazis, hoy en día te convierte en fascista, para algunos.
> 
> Son la misma gentuza que te llama fascista por sentarte con las piernas abiertas o por no usar el pronombre elle.



Es inaudito lo que estamos viviendo. Sociedad histérica y cada vez mas idiota.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Bruto hijo mio...tu escuchando a Don Cesar Vidal!!!???


----------



## Roedr (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bruto hijo mio...tu escuchando a Don Cesar Vidal!!!???



hahaha


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mas del 90% de las denuncias son por malos tratos psicologicos...
> 
> Hay condenas por tirarse un pedo en una discusion...



Yo solo conozco personalmente un caso condenao (no es el de antes, al pariente no le condenaron a nada, después del "incidente" estuvo suave, suave): el tio entró en casa de la ex rompiendo una ventana y montando bronca, cuando la tia avisó a la policía se enfrento con ellos y se lió a hostias. 8 años ha estao a la sombra.  

Y desde luego, de mis conocidos de infancia, de la peña de mi edad, por lo menos la mitad estamos divorciados y salvo esos dos, nadie ha tenido un puto problema. Asi que no se como os lo montais algunos.


----------



## Castellano (11 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Asesinato de la periodista palestina por balas israelíes.
> 
> Otra secuencia, otro ángulo.



El tirador es de la secta de Farlopenski.

Circulen, que ahí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo solo conozco personalmente un caso condenao (no es el de antes, al pariente no le condenaron a nada, después del "incidente" estuvo suave, suave): el tio entró en casa de la ex rompiendo una ventana y montando bronca, cuando la tia avisó a la policía se enfrento con ellos y se lió a hostias. 8 años ha estao a la sombra.
> 
> Y desde luego, de mis conocidos de infancia, de la peña de mi edad, por lo menos la mitad estamos divorciados y salvo esos dos, nadie ha tenido un puto problema.



Hay mas de 100.000 denuncias por maltrato psicologico al año...informate.

Levantar la voz es maltrato psicologico.


----------



## kelden (11 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> *Hay mas de 100.000 denuncias por maltrato psicologico *al año...informate.
> 
> Levantar la voz es maltrato psicologico.




Y los 100.000 tios acaban condenados y en el talego porque lo dice la otra.  

Pues ya sabes .... si llevas una vida feliz y normal con la parienta y un día te denuncia porque dice que le haces "luz de gas", date por aludido y entérate de que está hasta los cojones de ti aunque tu no te hubieras dado cuenta hasta ese momento. Háblalo, llega a un acuerdo, que la cosa no escale y cada uno por su lao.


----------



## EUROPIA (11 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (11 May 2022)

No tengo que quedar con nadie, si se me insulta le respondo.
Que se vaya a la mierda este pedazo de imbécil.
Shchi? donde estén los callos o la paella que se quite lo demás.


----------



## Oso Polar (11 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Como sois la gente de gatos.
> Recuerdo un experimento, el de la palanca y la comida. El único animal lo bastante vago (o listo) fue el gato. Y el hombre tb, claro.
> A mí no me lo parece. No decian que en desayuno con diamantes necesitaron varios gatos iguales para un truco?
> Eso es prueba de que es listo, para los forofos.



Los gatos son listos eso no hay duda, pero mil veces prefiero un perro. A mi gusto un gato es un adorno inservible y molesto, en tanto un perro es un compañero de trabajo.


----------



## Remequilox (11 May 2022)

Interesante, como financia la guerra Ucrania:







Міністерство Фінансів України


Джерелами фінансування державного бюджету за період з 24 лютого 2022 року по 3 травня є військові облігації, кредити від Міжнародних фінансових




mof.gov.ua





3.500 M $, tirando de impresora sin más.
3.000 M $, préstamo de los "sospechosos habituales" (FMI, EIB,....)
2.400 M $ suscripción de bonos de guerra por parte de la banca privada ("inducidos" por el Banco Central)
Resto, subvenciones a fondo perdido (supuestamente).
Como España aporta un 9 % del presupuesto europeo, de los casi 800 M $ de la UE, son "españoles" unos 70 M €.
De momento, inflaciones y carestías aparte, nos está saliendo a 1,5 € _per capita._


----------



## Oso Polar (11 May 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Si se casaron con unos reclutas lo entendería, pero si metían en la lavadora insignias de azob y demás...



Que hipócrita es este tipo.


----------



## NS 4 (11 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y los 100.000 tios acaban condenados y en el talego porque lo dice la otra.
> 
> Pues ya sabes .... si llevas una vida feliz y normal con la parienta y un día te denuncia porque dice que le haces "luz de gas", date por aludido y entérate de que está hasta los cojones de ti aunque tu no te hubieras dado cuenta hasta ese momento. Háblalo, llega a un acuerdo, que la cosa no escale y cada uno por su lao.



No, no acaban los 100.000 o los que sean en el talego...pero muchos de ellos si. Por lo pronto pasan un par de noches en el calabozo.

Solo con la palabra de la pareja...que si dice que ha sido maltratada...ha sido maltratada. Punto.

Esos son los mimbres. La ruptura de los principios y derechos constitucionales, volaron por los aires con la llegada del GENARISMO.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 May 2022)

Vaya meme está hecho el ejército ruso, son un chiste andante. Ni dios va a querer comprar armas a los ruskis después de esto.


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Interesante, como financia la guerra Ucrania:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055303
> 
> 
> ...



Súmale la inflación y el precio de la sopa, y de vértigo


----------



## JAGGER (12 May 2022)

Otro que fue a invadir un país hermano.
El Carnicero de Moscú debería tomar nota.


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si claro ... la gente es felicísima y un buen día se levanta y te denuncia para ver que pasa .....   Cuando se llega a eso, sea la denuncia verdadera o falsa, ya hay mucha mierda de todo tipo detrás. Básicamente derivado de la incapacidad que tiene la gente para darse cuenta de que algo se ha acabado y es mejor dejarlo como personas civilizadas antes de que se pudra más.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pariente que se tenía que haber divorciado al segundo año. Como estaba a mesa puesta y gayumbo limpio por la puta cara, aguantó, entre bronca y bronca y puta y puta, casi 20 años. Por supuesto, acabó de mala manera en el calabozo un viernes, por lo que se comió el fin de semana entero.  Como tenían un par de viviendas, trabajaban los dos y el par de hijos estaban bastante crecidos no hubo broncas en ese sentido: una para uno, la otra para el otro y gastos de los hijos a medias. Pero se ganó a pulso el finde a la sombra por no ser un hombre y acabar aquel asunto cuando tenía que haberlo acabado: cuando la vida se convirtió en su casa en una puta mierda. Ahora se queja como tu, vota a VOX como tu, y le parece un sufrimiento y una injusticia de la hostia aquel fin de semana. Ni se le ocurre pensar en el puto infierno que hizo pasar a aquella pobre mujer durante casi 20 años.
> 
> Le sacudió? El dice que no, pero la tia apareció con un parte médico y una mano escayolada. Se daría un martillazo adrede.



Tu no puedes asegurar los derechos de nadie...a costa de machacar y triturar los de otros.

Si matamos a todos los hombres como decia la loca del coño de la pesoe a sus alumnos de bachillerato en un instituto de Fuerteventura...asunto arreglado.
Con dejar unos cuantos productores de esperma...valia, dijo la buena...energumena.

No puedes proteger un bien juridico aplastando otro de rango superior...asi esta la injusticia expañola.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 May 2022)

_*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 23.00 horas del 11 de mayo de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:







1.
Mariupol.*_
El asalto sin prisas a Azovstal continúa. Habiendo perdido las colinas de escombros, el enemigo continúa manteniendo edificios claves en el territorio de la planta, que están sujetos a fuertes ataques aéreos y de artillería, lo que conduce a un aumento de sus pérdidas.

_*2.
Zaporozhye.*_
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole sin cambios. Tampoco hay avances significativos en la línea Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka.

_*3.*_
*Ugledar*_*.*_
En la línea Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselovka sin cambios. Se observan intensos combates en el área de Novomikhailovka.

*4.
Marinka.*
No hay avances significativos en el pueblo. Los enfrentamientos, como antes, están ocurriendo en el área del vertedero.

*5.
Avdiivka.*
Los combates continúan cerca de la carretera Avdiivka-Konstantinovka. Se informa sobre el socavamiento de la presa por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para impedir el avance de las tropas que avanzan. También hay batallas cerca de Novobakhmutovka y en el área de Troitsky.

*6.
Lugansk.*
Después de la captura de Popasnaya, las fuerzas aliadas continúan explorando las defensas del ejército ucraniano en dirección a Artyomovsk (Bakhmut). La lucha continúa en el área de Toshkovka y Voevodovka. El enemigo sigue siendo empujado hacia atrás desde Rubizhne. También hay fuertes batallas en el área de Belogorovka, donde existe una amenaza para las comunicaciones del grupo de Severodonetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ambos bandos están sufriendo graves pérdidas. Sin embargo, los riesgos de cerco de una parte de la agrupación del Donbass de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están aumentando.

_*7.
Izyum.*_
Continúan los intensos combates en la zona de Kurulka y Pashkovo, así como en Velikaya Kamyshevakha. Cerca de Yampol, el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas y se vio obligado a retirarse. Las tropas se acercan a Krasny Liman desde el noroeste. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está enviando reservas a este teatro de la campaña para apuntalar la línea de ruptura del frente. 

*8.
Járkov.*
El enemigo continúa atacando en dirección de Liptsy y Kazachya Lopan, con la intención de alejar a las tropas rusas de Kharkov. También hay un avance de Stary Saltov en dirección a Ternovaya, en el área donde se desarrollan los combates. Es evidente que la situación en el teatro de Kharkov requiere refuerzos rusos. El acercamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a las fronteras aumenta la amenaza de bombardeo de asentamientos en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, que serán problemáticos de reprimir sin el control del norte de la región de Kharkiv.

*9.
Nikolaev.*
No hay cambios significativos en las direcciones de Nikolaevsky y Nikopol. Las peleas son de naturaleza posicional.

_*10.
Odesa.*_
Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo dejó de intentar la captura de la isla Zmeiny, habiendo sufrido graves pérdidas. Según algunas fuentes, los asesores militares extranjeros se encontraban entre los muertos en Zmein. Los planes para tomarla antes del 9 de mayo fracasaron.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Qué carnicería!! Hay casi 25 tanques destruidos al pasar el río.


----------



## Remequilox (12 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Súmale la inflación y el precio de la sopa, y de vértigo



La inflación "oficial y nominal", la tienen controlada, del orden del 16-17 % anual (símil Rusia).
Cosa diferente es lo que realmente sucede con la economía de verdad.
Porque por ejemplo, si intervienes el mercado de combustibles, y fijas unos precios fijos de 1,2 $ el litro de gasolina, pero realmente se está vendiendo a 2 $, o 2,2 $ (y eso, si la encuentras.....), pues nos vamos a un escenario que se aproxima más a los tiempos duros de Cuba o de Venezuela.

En todo caso, si la economía (PIB), ha disminuido un 30% o un 40 % (y son estimaciones realistas), pero metes a la economía una base monetaria (impresora) de 3.500 M $ más por la patilla..... Muchísimos menos bienes y servicios disponibles, muchísimas más bit-monedas disponibles.....Al final todo debe equilibrarse
Seguramente la inflación real del ciudadano de a pie estará por el 50 % y subiendo.....


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Más sobre la masacre en el intento de paso del río.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tu no puedes asegurar los derechos de nadie...a costa de machacar y triturar los de otros.
> 
> Si matamos a todos los hombres como decia la loca del coño de la pesoe a sus alumnos de bachillerato en un instituto de Fuerteventura...asunto arreglado.
> Con dejar unos cuantos productores de esperma...valia, dijo la buena...energumena.
> ...



Un consejo. Ponga en el ignore a los femiNAZIS, son basura globalista y por consiguiente un brazo propagandístico de la OTAN y el N.W.O.


----------



## giovachapin (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues van quedando menos opciones ... Si es que si quieres dejar de depender del gas ruso lo haces poco a poco y a tu ritmo pero hacerlo así como que es díficil ... El problema es que ahora los rusos ya no son tus amigos.



Lo chistoso de eso es que segun los Alemanes y tambien otros paises europeos el resto del mundo haria cola para venderle sus productos bajo los parametros de los europeos, ahora no dependeran de un solo proveedor, sino de varios que ahora si los extorcionaran y subiran precios a su antojo.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 May 2022)

3 buques chinos se incendian a la vez en Panamá






Tres buques atuneros con bandera china se incendian en la...


Hasta 3 buques se han incendiado a la vez en la bahía de Panamá. Más info: https://www.instagram.com/p/CdbN1tqLEox/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=...



www.meneame.net








Dicen que 4


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y los 100.000 tios acaban condenados y en el talego porque lo dice la otra.
> 
> Pues ya sabes .... si llevas una vida feliz y normal con la parienta y un día te denuncia porque dice que le haces "luz de gas", date por aludido y entérate de que está hasta los cojones de ti aunque tu no te hubieras dado cuenta hasta ese momento. Háblalo, llega a un acuerdo, que la cosa no escale y cada uno por su lao.



Es usted un psicópata , eso sí, con el cerebro bien lavado por las élites satánicas globalistas


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es usted un psicópata , eso sí, con el cerebro bien lavado por las élites satánicas globalistas



No se da cuenta...que el proximo puede ser el...o su hijo...o su hermano....o su amigo de la infancia...o...o...o...

NOS DISCRIMINAN POR SER HOMBRES...NOS ENCIERRAN POR SER HOMBRES...NOS QUITAN NUESTROS DERECHOS POR SER HOMBRES..LA VIOLADORA ERES TU...


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya tengo puesto mucho material de los francotiradores spetsnaz. Con rifles y miras de otro nivel. Y la mejor formación.
> 
> Este es el resultado



Continuamos


----------



## Azrael_II (12 May 2022)

Aquí se ven 4


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055365



Pero que mierda de reportaje es ese? Dice que los ucras destruyeron un puente de pontones pero no habla de la masacre de tanques que ha habido?

Y pinta como rusa toda la zona de Jarkov? 

Al menos los ucras cuando pierden una ciudad lo admiten.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

La región de Kherson acelera los preparativos para unirse a Rusia.

⚡La región de Kherson decidió no celebrar un referéndum para unirse a la Federación Rusa, la región intentará convertirse en parte de Rusia sin este procedimiento - las autoridades de la región.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Me da que en esa zona se están rindiendo muchos más soldados rusos que ucranianos. Los prisioneros se suelen hacer cuando se avanza, no cuando se retrocede.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me da que en esa zona se están rindiendo muchos más soldados rusos que ucranianos. Los prisioneros se suelen hacer cuando se avanza, no cuando se retrocede.



Y cuando empieza el sitio a Moscú? Te veo informado sobre los impresionantes avances ukros y el desmoronamiento del ejército ruso!


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Más sobre la masacre en el intento de paso del río.



Pero que hacían todos ahí amontonados?. Es un ejército de mongolos, no hay más. Te los puedes imaginar metidos en sus tanques, empujandose unos a otros sin orden ni concierto, intentando atravesar el puente mientras la artillería ucrania los bombardean.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Los EEUU están metiendo 100 C17 por semana en Ucrania..... Van a morir muchos invasores rusos, mejor hacían en pedir perdón y volverse a su país de mierda.


----------



## Besarionis (12 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Creo que lo másmejor es viernes después del almuerzo, te plantas en las 72h hasta el lunes al mediodía.
> 
> En muchos casos, sobre todo cuando hay determinadas abogadas por el medio, se da esa puñetera coincidencia. Pero centrémonos en Ucrania...



Lo suyo es dejar bien claro que todas, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODAS las denuncias por viogen que recibas van a ser auténticas.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>




Joder el 30 % de los posts son respuestas al tontolahaba de Rejón. Coño enviadlo al ignore de una vez y dejad de explicarle perogrulladas. Es un caso perdido, no es por lo que piensa es porque es infantil.

Yo leo a Teuro aunque no esté de acuerdo peeo el tío argumenta bien aunque esté equivocado. Pero el piltrafa de Rejón coño no le contestéis.


----------



## Don Luriio (12 May 2022)

¡Hostia puta!


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Un muerto y varios heridos por bombardeos ukronazis a territorio ruso en Belgorod.

Una persona murió, tres resultaron heridas después de los bombardeos del lado ucraniano en la región de Belgorod - las autoridades de la región.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Lanzamiento de misiles rusos para responder al bombardeo de la región de Belgorod, Rusia.

Los cohetes rusos se elevan hacia el cielo nocturno de la región de Belgorod

El objetivo principal de los ataques será el cuartel general y las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, desde donde se llevó a cabo el bombardeo del pueblo de Solokhi.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 May 2022)

*Donbass - Frente Norte:*

▶Esfuerzo ruso (BTG 15º BFM/2º Ejército) Sur de Yampol (SE de Krasny-Liman): unidades ucranianas (restos de la 95º brig. + defensa territorial) se retiraron a la periferia sur y a los bosques circundantes (grandes pérdidas)
▶Ataque de artillería rusa en Dobrishevo más al NO (círculo naranja)






Varias fuentes informan de un esfuerzo ruso hacia el suroeste y el sudeste de Severodonetsk, pero aún está por confirmar. Se reporta que hay combates callejeros en el noroeste de Severodonetsk, así como en el suroeste







Confirmación del esfuerzo ruso en Severodonetsk y lucha callejera: las aldeas de Fakel, Raduga-2, Zarya, Zarya-1, Michurinets y Elektromontazhnik también están bajo el control total de las fuerzas aliadas (Rusas y de Lugansk)







La cabeza de puente de Belogorovka (Oeste de Lysychansk-Severodonetsk, orilla sur del Seversky Donets) es sólida y se está ampliando
1 & 2. Los pontones destruidos están intactos
3. BTG 6° Reg.Tanques/90th Div. Tanques ruso avanzando hacia el Sureste (dados los recientes incendios)
(mapa: Matt Davies)







*Ucrania- Frente Sur:*
Combates al Oeste de Nikopol en Novovorontsovka: avance (por confirmar) del BTG/46° Ejercito ruso contra la 60a. brigada de infantería mecanizada ucraniana





jacques frère


----------



## Nefersen (12 May 2022)

¿No es curioso que a Zelensky sólo se le vea siempre rodeado de guardaespaldas y jamás en un baño de masas? ¿Será que no es demasiado querido y no puede permitírselo?


Ha prohibido todos los partidos de la oposición, no convoca el parlamento y gobierna por decreto como un dictador absoluto. También la prensa libre está prohibida. ¿Esa es la democracia que estamos defendiendo?


----------



## mirkoxx (12 May 2022)

*Donbass** - Frente Norte: refuerzos de Kiev: *

- Debido a la "difícil situación" de las fuerzas en el Donbass, Kiev redesplegará un batallón reforzado de la 14º brigada mecanizada en la zona sur del Seversky Donets. Tropas y materiales serán trasladados a Soledar.











En el sector de Zavgorodny (Oeste de Izyum), varios elementos de los remanentes de la Brigada 14 permanecerán bajo el mando de la Brigada 4, reforzados por 10 tanques y 300 paramilitares de Defensa Territorial.








*-Donbass - Frente Norte:*

Krasny Liman cada vez más aislado: después del empuje al sur de Yampol, del esfuerzo en Shandrygolovo bajo control ruso hacia el Noroeste y combates en Novoselovka (8 km Noroeste)






Situación NO de Krasny Liman: 
▶Confirmación del control de Novoselovka hoy por las fuerzas aliadas según fuente local
▶Krasny Liman sin apoyo de equipo pesado por parte del mando ucraniano hacia sus tropas
➡Severodonetsk-Lysysyshansk: sólo queda una carretera hacia Artemovsk (Bakhmut)





jacques frère


----------



## Abstenuto (12 May 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Y Lavrov no explica a los rusos que el presunto el exceso de ingresos por vender materias primas mas caras se va y con creces por el pozo sin fondo de la sustitución de todo el material ruso destruido.?
> Y por pagar mucho mas caros determinados objetos que le llegan de fuera de Rusia.



La gran mayoría de los rusos apoya la guerra y entiende que es necesaria


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> 1 & 2. Los pontones destruidos están intactos



Y los derroídos, como están, hipolutos?


----------



## Nefersen (12 May 2022)

¿Y en Rusia no hay infiltrados ucranianos con el objetivo de matar a Putin?

Yo no digo que se pasee por el mercado sin protección y dando abrazos, sino que sea capaz de reunirse con una multitud en un estadio, como hace Putin.







Enséñame algo parecido con la Zelensky.









Lo que se ve es siempre lo mismo. Calles vaciadas y el tipo rodeado de guardaespaldas. ¿Es que no hay ni un solo peatón en la "liberada" Kiev? ¿De qué tiene tanto miedo?


----------



## España1 (12 May 2022)

Hasta Antonio Sánchez es más valiente


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Es triste ver un asesinato por la espalda tan absurdo y sin sentido. Occidente no debe escatimar ayuda para que el pueblo Ucranio pueda dar caza a todos estos asesinos y ladrones que han entrado en su territorio.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

huele a cochinillo a la brasa: en unas semanas EEUU ha mandado a Ucrania armas por valor de todo el presupuesto de defensa de Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Se han incendiado unos depósitos de combustible en orcorrusia y los cochinones ya están están echando la culpa a los Ucranios, cuando todos sabemos que un ejército tan asombrosamente majestuoso como el ruso jamás permitiría que un país como Ucrania atacase su territorio. Ladrones, asesinos, mentirosos, mezquinos, psicópatas, embusteros, narcisistas y cochinones.


----------



## Gotthard (12 May 2022)

¿Y correr el riesgo de que pongan a un tipo válido al mando? Ni de coña lo matan. Zelensky tiene muchas cosas chungas que a la larga explotaran. Es como Hitler, hubo un monton de planes para cargarselo, pero finalmente decidieron dejarle ahi porque con el deterioro brutal que supone liderar una guerra, cada vez que hacia algo la liaba. De hecho uno de los moviles para asesinar a Heyndrich en Checoslovaquia fue que tenia madera de führer y era su perfecto sustituto con el tiempo. El resto de la cuadrilla de Berchstengaden eran igual de ineptos al mando, por lo que ni el OSS ni los britanicos estimaron fockarselos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Mensaje 20238





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


Muchos prisioneros en Kharkiv




www.burbuja.info






Más prisioneros, hace poco


----------



## Homero+10 (12 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y cuando empieza el sitio a Moscú? Te veo informado sobre los impresionantes avances ukros y el desmoronamiento del ejército ruso!



Así que cada vez que alguien informa de un avance de los ucranianos sales con lo de que llegan a Moscú? 

Hosti tú, sal de aquí y navega por otros, que llevarás meses que no sales de este hilo General de la Guerra. Por el hilo de Txusky no porque te puede dar el infarto, claro.

Pero al menos por este que he abierto, aunque ya no sé si el título te encajará.






__





El hilo de los desapasionados. 10 de mayo. Avance ruso lento pero constante en el Sudeste, consolidación en Kherson y retroceso en Jarkov.


Mi posición personal es que a mí me gustaría que Ucrania consiguiera volver las fronteras a la posición en que estaban el 24 de febrero, pero tampoco que fueran más allá. Para mi Crimea tiene toda la lógica de seguir siendo Rusia y en el Donbass es lo que hay. Pero mi opinión es irrelevante...




www.burbuja.info





*El hilo de los desapasionados. 10 de mayo. Avance ruso lento pero constante en el Sudeste, consolidación en Kherson y retroceso en Jarkov*


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tractores? a que van? a sembrar patatas frente a la frontera rusa? ya no quedan tanques?



No se puede ser más retrasado...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (12 May 2022)

No se podia saber


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055365



Salvo Jarkov, el resto pinta muy bien para Rusia. Para colmo de los ukros, Kherson se va a anexionar a Rusia sin referendum, ampliando así la frontera sur hacia el norte.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

En el norte, zona de Jarkov si.


----------



## SkullandPhones (12 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Y correr el riesgo de que pongan a un tipo válido al mando? Ni de coña lo matan. Zelensky tiene muchas cosas chungas que a la larga explotaran. Es como Hitler, hubo un monton de planes para cargarselo, pero finalmente decidieron dejarle ahi porque con el deterioro brutal que supone liderar una guerra, cada vez que hacia algo la liaba. De hecho uno de los moviles para asesinar a Heyndrich en Checoslovaquia fue que tenia madera de führer y era su perfecto sustituto con el tiempo. El resto de la cuadrilla de Berchstengaden eran igual de ineptos al mando, por lo que ni el OSS ni los britanicos estimaron fockarselos.



Claro subnormal, estabas tú por allí comentando con la OSS, menudo pedante y estupido estás hecho.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nefersen (12 May 2022)

Ya, claro. Pero cuando se pasea por Kiev rodeado de guardaespaldas, hay un burbuja mágica que impide que lo localicen los espías y los drones rusos.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los coches actuales tienen su eficiencia máxima (consumo de gasolina menor por Km.) en terreno llano y sin curvas en unos 120 Km/h o alrededor de esta velocidad, para que el cambio de 120 a 100 km/h fuera eficiente se debería cambiar los engranajes del cambio de marchas, eso es evidente para cualquier mecánico, supongo que para los políticos no.



Está ud equivocado. Las pruebas de cuanto llega de lejos un auto con el depósito lleno de combust. se hacen a 60 Km?/H


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Salvo Jarkov, el resto pinta muy bien para Rusia. Para colmo de los ukros, Kherson se va a anexionar a Rusia sin referendum, ampliando así la frontera sur hacia el norte.



Salvo su presente y su futuro, pinta muy bien para rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El discurso completo de *Avril Haines* directora de Inteligencia Nacional Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado. Para que los que dicen que EEUU piensan en Occidente. Todo está basado en los intereses de EEUU (como es normal y no lo que hace Europa).
> 
> Muchas gracias, presidente Reid, miembro Inhofe, miembros de la comunidad gracias por permitirme intervenir hoy para prestar testimonio junto al general Barrier sobre la evaluación de las amenazas para la seguridad internacional por parte de la comunidad de inteligencia. Antes de empezar, quiero tomarme un momento para agradecer públicamente a los hombres y mujeres de la comunidad de inteligencia su extraordinario trabajo para mantenernos a salvo. Y lo privilegiado que soy por formar parte de esta comunidad de personas con verdadero talento, por tener la oportunidad de hacer algo útil y al servicio de mi país. Y les agradezco su apoyo, su trabajo. A grandes rasgos, la evaluación de este año se centra, al igual que la del año pasado, en los adversarios y competidores, las amenazas transnacionales críticas y los conflictos y la inestabilidad. Estas categorías a menudo se superponen. La ciberdelincuencia, por ejemplo, es una amenaza transnacional que también es una amenaza que emana de los actores estatales. Uno de los principales retos de esta época es evaluar cómo es probable que se entrecrucen las distintas amenazas y tendencias, con el fin de identificar dónde sus interacciones pueden dar lugar a un riesgo fundamentalmente mayor para nuestros intereses del que cabría esperar. O donde introducen nuevas oportunidades. En la evaluación anual de amenazas de este año, se destacan algunas de estas conexiones, al tiempo que se proporciona una línea de base de las amenazas a la seguridad nacional. *Comienza con las amenazas de actores estatales clave, empezando por la República Popular China, que sigue siendo una prioridad sin parangón para la comunidad de inteligencia. Y luego pasa a Rusia, Irán y Corea del Norte. Los cuatro gobiernos han demostrado la capacidad y la intención de promover sus intereses y formas que van en contra de los intereses de Estados Unidos y sus aliados*. La RPC se está acercando más que nunca a ser un competidor de igual nivel y la seguridad nacional está presionando para que las normas avancen en su beneficio. Y está desafiando a Estados Unidos en múltiples ámbitos económica, militar y tecnológicamente. China es especialmente eficaz a la hora de reunir un enfoque coordinado de todo el gobierno para demostrar su fuerza y obligar a sus vecinos a aceptar sus preferencias. Incluyendo sus reivindicaciones territoriales y marítimas, y las afirmaciones de soberanía sobre Taiwán. La determinación del presidente Xi Jinping de entrar en taiwán bajo sus condiciones es un área clave. *China prefiere una unificación forzada que evite el conflicto armado, y lleva intensificando la presión diplomática, económica y militar sobre la isla.* Desde hace años. Para aislarla y debilitar la confianza en sus líderes democráticamente elegidos. Al mismo tiempo, Pekín está dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza militar si lo considera necesario. *La RPC también está inmersa en la mayor expansión de fuerzas nucleares y diversificación de arsenal de su historia. Está trabajando para igualar o superar las capacidades de Estados Unidos en el espacio y presenta la más amplia, activa y persistente amenaza de ciberespionaje para las redes del gobierno y del sector privado de Estados Unidos.* Rusia, por supuesto, también sigue siendo una prioridad crítica. Y es un foco de atención importante en este momento, a la luz de la trágica invasión de Putin a Ucrania en febrero, que ha producido una conmoción en el orden geopolítico con implicaciones para el futuro que sólo estamos comenzando a comprender, pero que seguramente tendrán consecuencias. El ICY, como saben, avisó de los planes de Putin, pero este es un caso en el que todos desearíamos habernos equivocado. El fracaso de Rusia en arrollar a Kyiv ha privado a Moscú de la rápida victoria militar que se esperaba en un principio, lo que habría impedido que Estados Unidos y la Otan pudieran proporcionar una ayuda militar significativa a Ucrania. Los rusos se encontraron con más resistencia por parte de ucrania de la que esperaban, y su propia actuación militar puso de manifiesto una serie de importantes desafíos internos, lo que les obligó a ajustar sus objetivos militares iniciales, retirarse totalmente de Kyiv y centrarse en el Donbás. Los próximos uno o dos meses de combates serán significativos, ya que los rusos intentan revigorizar sus esfuerzos pero, aunque tengan éxito, no confiamos en que la lucha del Donbás ponga fin efectivamente a la guerra. Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania, durante el cual aún pretende alcanzar objetivos más allá del Donbás. Evaluamos que los objetivos estratégicos de Putin probablemente no han cambiado, lo que sugiere que considera que la decisión tomada a finales de marzo de volver a centrar las fuerzas en el Donbás es sólo un cambio temporal para recuperar la iniciativa tras el fracaso del ejército ruso en la captura de Kyiv. En sus actuales objetivos militares a corto plazo está capturar 20 zonas de Luhansk y Donetsk con una zona de amortiguación, rodeando a las fuerzas desde el norte hasta el sur del Donbas. Para chocar con las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces y bien equipadas que luchan por mantener la línea del este, consolidar el control del puente terrestre que rusia ha establecido desde crimea hasta el donbas, ocupar kherson y la fuente de agua para crimea, al norte.
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero no miran realmente por los intereses de EEUU, sino por los de quienes se enriquecen mandando a sus tropas y operativos a saquear y asesinar por todo el globo. Si traicionas al otro prisionero constantemente, nadie confiará en tí, y tendrás que estar todo el puto día vigilando el doble de lo que tendrías que hacer si fueras fiable o neutal.
Eso provoca la necesidad de un gsato extra en defensa e inteligencia, gasto que sale del bolsillo de los ciudadanos, y en muchas ocasiones pagan con sangre. ¿Es eso velar por los intereses del país? El `país lo componen los ciudadanos, aunque dejen que unos imbéciles lo comanden, esos imbéciles no son el país.

Con este asunto a EEUU le están desapareciendo "socios" por todas partes, sólo los estúpidos y los miembros de la banda siguen sumisos. Si hasta el cantamañanas del AMLO se está poniendo de lao.


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las señoras deberian quedarse hablando de sus cosas y dejar a los caballeros hablar de política en paz, mujeres al volante....




De acuerdo en ese punto...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Está ud equivocado. Las pruebas de cuanto llega de lejos un auto con el depósito lleno de combust. se hacen a 60 Km?/H



Esa es una prueba estandar que la pueden hacer a 60 o 100, obviamente a 60 vas con la tercer marcha a las revoluciones que maximizan el par motor optimo, esta subida de revoluciones es lo que no tienen en cuenta los cálculos, solo el el CX, coeficiente aerodinámico.

Si fuesen con la quinta o la sexta consumirían casi lo mismo ya que va la mismas revoluciones pero al llevar marchas más largas esta dando la misma potencia a las ruedas que en marchas más cortas que dan menos Km/h.

Puedes alargar el cambio de marchas y en ves de cambiar en máximo par motor optimo, hacerlo más tarde, acabas reventando el motor poco a poco por el esfuerzo que ha de hacer,





__





Cargando…






www.motor.es





Ejemplo de un coche;


VELOCIDAD (KM/H)RESISTENCIA AERODINÁMICA (N)POTENCIA (CV)100 km/h360,82 N50 CV110 km/h436,59 N66 CV120 km/h519,58 N85 CV130 km/h609,79 N108 CV140 km/h707,21 N135 CV

Pero ¡¡¡

Conducción eficiente: cuándo cambiar de marcha para gastar menos







Claro si vas en quinta a 60 Km/h, aparte de hacer sufrir el motor estas lejos del par motor máximo (no confundir con el optimo que es ligeremente inferior al máximo) que es donde en caso de apuro el coche responde si necesita un acelerón rápido.

Aparte piensa que cuando vas en autovías, autopista, la distancia que recorres no baja de los 100 Km, a 60 tardas el doblé que a 120 Km/h, basta que pongas el aire acondicionado para que el consumo a 60 se dispare a mucho más que ir a 120 km(h sin aire acondicionado y las ventanillas ligeramente abiertas.

Pero si te gusta ir a 60 Km/h por autopista por mi ningún problema.

Nota que mucho coches llevan sexta u overdrive que permite un consumo menor a 120 Km/h, pero solo se puede utilizar en llano o bajadas y por autovías, autopistas.

La prueba es un engañabobos, tendría que imponer un CX máximo si quieren hacer algo bien.


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Eso es todo ! En la isla de Zmeinoy, oficiales de alto rango ingleses y estadounidenses desaparecieron durante el desembarco. Por su bien, el ejército ucraniano luchó durante dos días. Pero no fue posible devolver a los oficiales, o al menos sus cuerpos.
> 
> 
> ⚡⚡⚡¡Las Fuerzas Armadas filmaron el momento en que Iskander llegó a sus posiciones!
> ...




*Brutal ese iskander...!!* ojala y se confirme que fue en la isla serpiente....


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

geral dijo:


> Yo creo que la propaganda tiene o debe tener unos límites. No hay NINGUN pais postsoviético que quiera unirse al proyecto bélico (que no político ni social) de una Rusia imperial.
> 
> La única unidad que consigue Rusia en Polonia, Azerbayan, Armenia, Finlandia y Ucrania es el deseo de perder de vista todo vínculo con Rusia.




_Ja ja_ *que análisis más simple y más estúpido...* no te empines tan feo, te vas a lastimar esa cintura...


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

*Nomas hacer notar que;* _"Kalikatres_" es una mierd@ que esta de empinado con la narrativa gUSAna...


----------



## Nico (12 May 2022)

Fijate que *no*. Siempre me llamó la atención ese detalle, pero a nivel internacional se respeta por convención. 

El único caso que recuerdo -y que me sorprendió mucho- fue el ataque que hicieron los norteamericanos en la 2da Guerra de Irak, que dispararon sobre los diferentes palacios de Sadam Hussein con la intención de matarlo en un primer golpe.

Los Estados pueden hacer prisionero al Gobernante enemigo, *pero no buscan su muerte*, al menos como parte de la "política de Estado" (supongo que, como Gadafi siempre pueden incentivar que una "turba incontrolable" lo mate sin tener que ensuciarse las manos).

No tengo en claro de dónde viene esta tradición o regla del Derecho Internacional (no es una Ley, es una tradición o costumbre), pero el magnicidio (la muerte de un Jefe de Estado) *no forma parte de las reglas de combate.*

¿Será como la mafia que respeta a las esposas e hijos?  
_¿Será una regla que *viene de la Edad Media y de ciertas normas y costumbres de la Iglesia Católica*?
¿Viene de los romanos?_

Como te digo, no te pudo dar el antecedente exacto, pero en las guerras los Gobernantes del enemigo *NO son blanco* (salvo que vayan al campo de batalla, pero en ese caso no es que "los fueron a matar", sino que estaban combatiendo).


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En el norte, zona de Jarkov si.



La defensa ukraniana era mas fuerte de lo que los generales de sillon nos esperabamos. toda la invasion del norte era una pantomima para fijar al ejercito ukro, incluso kharkov, solo para hacerse con el donbass y el sur. 

Lo iremos viendo.


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué carnicería!! Hay casi 25 tanques destruidos al pasar el río.




Jaja ya sabemos que cuando los empinados de los gUSAnos ponen este tipo de noticias "truqueadas" es porque rusia avanza...!! *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me da que en esa zona se están rindiendo muchos más soldados rusos que ucranianos. Los prisioneros se suelen hacer cuando se avanza, no cuando se retrocede.




_*Jaja*_ *que imbecil es este* _"Icibatreuh..."_ vive en un mundo alterno.... el _ignore_ te espera con los brazos abiertos...


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Pero le han hecho muchos reportajes y entrevistas y con eso ha conseguido que haya mucha resiliencia transversal en el ejercito ucraniano.... Tenemos muchos guerreros de la propaganda y muy buenos.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja ya sabemos que cuando los empinados de los gUSAnos ponen este tipo de noticias "truqueadas" es porque rusia avanza...!! *Ladren perros...!!*



Esta parece que es real, no todo van a ser victorias. Aun así lo probable es que la mayoria sino todos los soldados se salvaran.


Enlace de una fuente Rusa.
Las milicias de la RPD han tenido dificultades en cruzar el río Seversky en Donets. Fecha desconocida. 

Antes de poder capturar Popasnaya, la RPD fue atacada con artillería ucraniana y unos 80 milicianos quedaron atrapados en la costa controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aparentemente los 80 milicianos lograron replegarse, no obstante los blindados que estaban cruzando tuvieron que ser abandonados y expuestos al fuego de artillería.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

*“Tenemos suficientes compradores de nuestros recursos energéticos y trabajaremos con ellos.*
_* Que Occidente pague [la energía] mucho más cara de lo que la pagaba a Rusia y que explique *_
*a su población por qué debería ser más pobre"*
Serguéi Lavrov, canciller de Rusia.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

Sobretodo cuando los urcas suben hasta la conquista de un hormiguero


----------



## raptors (12 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Esta parece que es real, no todo van a ser victorias. Aun así lo probable es que la mayoria sino todos los soldados se salvaran.
> 
> 
> Enlace de una fuente Rusa.
> ...




*Totalmente de acuerdo contigo...*

El comentarios es sobre los ukronazis... de cómo dan la noticia... y de lo parciales que son... Por eso pongo lo de: "noticias manipuladas..."


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Y en Rusia no hay infiltrados ucranianos con el objetivo de matar a Putin?
> 
> Yo no digo que se pasee por el mercado sin protección y dando abrazos, sino que sea capaz de reunirse con una multitud en un estadio, como hace Putin.
> 
> ...



Si asesinan a Putin el que vienen atrás no para hasta llegar al Canal de la Mancha.


----------



## dabuti (12 May 2022)

Tropas israelíes asesinan a la veterana periodista de Al Jazeera, Shireen Abu Akleh, en Cisjordania


La periodista palestina, que iba identificada con el chaleco de prensa, recibió un disparo mortal en la cabeza.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Última hora.

❗Rusia ha desplazado todos los lanzacohetes a las fronteras de Ucrania. Se esperan ataques masivos con misiles en las próximas horas - Daily Express


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *“Tenemos suficientes compradores de nuestros recursos energéticos y trabajaremos con ellos.*
> _* Que Occidente pague [la energía] mucho más cara de lo que la pagaba a Rusia y que explique *_
> *a su población por qué debería ser más pobre"*
> Serguéi Lavrov, canciller de Rusia.



Basicamente debemos ser más pobres porque nos hemos creido que se podía ser ricos sin ningun coste y nos lo merecíamos ... Se podía ser rico sin recursos y dejando que otro fabricaran lo que tu necesitabas pero no para siempre.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

DONBASS. RUSIA MEJORA LA ONU, EL CICR Y LA OSCE PARA QUE LAS ORGANIZACIONES INTERNACIONALES ACTUEN CON ANTICIPACIÓN.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa: en las ciudades de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk (pronto también serán liberadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los neonazis), las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas tienen a civiles (90 mil) como escudos humanos. En diez grandes empresas.

Los militares rusos piden iniciar ya su evacuación, sin esperar muertos por las provocaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y ahora veamos si la cola mueve al perro: si el ejército ucraniano está liderando este proceso, en lugar de estas organizaciones globales.

"dulce +"


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Las esposas de Biden, Bono, Trudeau... visitan Ucrania y se pasean por sus calles
acompañados de un séquito de cámaras y periodistas. El segundo mes de guerra 
ninguno de ellos se hubiese atrevido a pisar Bagdad. Que se lo pregunten a Couso 
o Anguita.
¿Ven la diferencia entre cuando hace la guerra EEUU y cuando Rusia?
Pos eso...


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

La región de Kherson no desviará el curso de la integración en Rusia, se excluye volver bajo el control de Ucrania, dijo Stremousov, subjefe de la administración militar-civil de la región.

"Todavía es difícil decir cuánto durará el período de transición, pero para fin de año estaremos listos no solo a nivel de la opinión pública, sino también de legislación para una transición sin problemas al estado de un sujeto de la Federación Rusa", dijo el político.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Los payasos juden son especialistas en performances en Ucrania, por lo visto. Y no solo en Kiev, tambien en Azovstal.


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *“Tenemos suficientes compradores de nuestros recursos energéticos y trabajaremos con ellos.*
> _* Que Occidente pague [la energía] mucho más cara de lo que la pagaba a Rusia y que explique *_
> *a su población por qué debería ser más pobre"*
> Serguéi Lavrov, canciller de Rusia.



Esta es la guerra. Ukrania es la espoleta. El pretexto.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Los ukronazis ya han perdido Kherson, Donestk y Lugansk y creo que no serán lo último que pierdan. Hasta el último ukro.


----------



## Argentium (12 May 2022)

*El batallón Azov suplica a Elon Musk que les saque de la acería de Azovstal*
Jueves, 12 mayo 2022 - 08:01

La guerra en Ucrania obliga a cortar el gas y amenaza aún a miles de ciudadanos en Mariupol. 

Un comandante ucraniano entre los combatientes asediados por las fuerzas rusas en la acería de *Azovstal* en *Mariupo*l ha pedido ayuda directamente al multimillonario estadounidense Elon Musk para que interviniera para salvarlos.
"La gente dice que vienes de otro planeta para enseñarle a la gente a creer en lo imposible. (...) Donde vivo, es casi imposible sobrevivir", tuiteó Sergei Volyna, comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de *Mariupol*.
"Ayúdanos a dejar *Azovstal *por un tercer país. Si no eres tú, ¿quién más? Dame una pista", continuó, indicando que había creado una cuenta en Twitter específicamente para desafiar directamente al hombre más rico del mundo que intenta comprar el red social por 44 mil millones de dólares.
El militar pidió a "todas las personas en el planeta Tierra" que ayuden a garantizar que Elon Musk esté al tanto de su apelación.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 May 2022)

Estancamiento. Significa Rusia pierde la guerra. La propaganda sirve hasta que la realidad te golpea en la cara.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _*Jaja*_ *que imbecil es este* _"Icibatreuh..."_ vive en un mundo alterno.... el _ignore_ te espera con los brazos abiertos...



Qué felicidad Trolls Mexicanos me ponen en el ignore,  el cielo en la tierra.!!

Un mexicano insultando en mexicano 

Bonito vocabulario

Pendejo

Pinche

Nomás

----

Por @raptors

"
De donde salio esa *pinche* mania de decir "oligarca" a los empresarios ricos de rusia...?? no veo que cualquier otro empresario de cualquier otro país le digan "oligarca"... _*Nomas*_ para que se vea el nivel de "adiestramiento" de los medios occidentales hacia la población borrega..."










11 cosas que decimos los mexicanos cuando nos enojamos


Crédito de la imagen de portada: Roberto Herrera Pellizzari




matadornetwork.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja ya sabemos que cuando los empinados de los gUSAnos ponen este tipo de noticias "truqueadas" es porque rusia avanza...!! *Ladren perros...!!*



Eres mexicano o venezolano? Manda huevos que tengan que mandar CMs desde allí, no hay suficientes en Europa?

Detectado, desde MÉXICO  

Y me va a preocupar que envíes a gente al ignore  

Por @raptors 

*"La verdad muy pndejo tu analisis...."*


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El batallón Azov suplica a Elon Musk que les saque de la acería de Azovstal*
> Jueves, 12 mayo 2022 - 08:01
> 
> La guerra en Ucrania obliga a cortar el gas y amenaza aún a miles de ciudadanos en Mariupol.
> ...



Es una muestra de como funcionan los cabezahuecas: embisten con todas las ganas,
pero no quieren hacerse cargo de las consecuencias. Cuando la historia se repite
como farsa, no encontramos con el el fascismo jolivudiano de animales inmaduros.


----------



## Triyuga (12 May 2022)

*Operación Z: está en juego nada menos que la pérdida del dominio del mundo por los anglosajones*






José Escobar.- 
La Operación Z es la primera salva de una lucha titánica: tres décadas después de la caída de la URSS, y 77 años después del final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tras una cuidadosa evaluación, el Kremlin está reordenando el tablero geopolítico para acabar con la hegemonía unipolar de la “nación indispensable”. No es de extrañar que el Imperio de la Mentira se haya vuelto completamente loco, obsesionado en expulsar completamente a Rusia del sistema centrado en Occidente.
Los EE.UU. y sus cachorros de la OTAN no pueden llegar a comprender su perplejidad cuando se enfrentan a una pérdida asombrosa: no más derecho que permita el uso exclusivo de la fuerza geopolítica para perpetuar “nuestros valores”. Se acabó el dominio de todo el espectro.
El micro-cuadro también está claro. El Estado Profundo de Estados Unidos está ordeñando hasta la saciedad su gambito planeado en Ucrania para encubrir un ataque estratégico contra Rusia. El “secreto” era forzar a Moscú a una guerra intraeslava en Ucrania para romper el Nord Stream 2 – y por lo tanto la dependencia alemana de los recursos naturales rusos. Eso pone fin -al menos en el futuro inmediato- a la perspectiva de una conexión ruso-alemana bismarckiana que, en última instancia, haría que Estados Unidos perdiera el control de la masa terrestre euroasiática desde el Canal de la Mancha hasta el Pacífico en favor de un pacto emergente entre China, Rusia y Alemania.
La táctica estratégica estadounidense, hasta ahora, ha funcionado de maravilla. Pero la batalla está lejos de terminar.
Los silos psicológicos neocon/neoliberales dentro del Estado profundo consideran a Rusia una amenaza tan seria para el “orden internacional basado en reglas” que están dispuestos a arriesgar, si no a incurrir, en una guerra nuclear “limitada” por su gambito. Lo que está en juego es nada menos que la pérdida del dominio del mundo por parte de los anglosajones.










Operación Z: está en juego nada menos que la pérdida del dominio del mundo por los anglosajones







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

Pero, Lla?


----------



## John Nash (12 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Operación Z: está en juego nada menos que la pérdida del dominio del mundo por los anglosajones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Concretamente de más de dos siglos de expolio y control de los recursos y materias primas por el globalismo del capital occidental. A veces imponiendo la fuerza bruta y otras por medio de la imposición del sistema libremercantil que da ventaja a sus multinacionales cotizadas, de consecuencias a veces más devastadoras que una guerra.
El liberalismo es el arma más perversa del capital financiero por su estrategia del engaño semántico al incauto que cae en la trampa de eso de las libertades (de los de arriba para saquearte).


----------



## Honkler (12 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El batallón Azov suplica a Elon Musk que les saque de la acería de Azovstal*
> Jueves, 12 mayo 2022 - 08:01
> 
> La guerra en Ucrania obliga a cortar el gas y amenaza aún a miles de ciudadanos en Mariupol.
> ...



Siguen teniendo internet? Que guerra más rara…


----------



## Octubrista (12 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estancamiento. Significa Rusia pierde la guerra. La propaganda sirve hasta que la realidad te golpea en la cara.



El nuevo guión (manual de instrucciones) lo leyeron ya ayer, a estas horas; Solana, Draghi, y Macron, hablando de un alto el fuego, y de que al final llegaría un acuerdo de paz.

Mayor prueba de que los planes de la Europa OTANera están fracasando, no puede haber. Se intenta ganar tiempo.

Los expertos militares sabrán mucho más, pero las estructuras, en física, cuando se rompen como en los azucarillos, no tienen vuelta atrás.

Para defender territorios es necesaria una estructura militar (otro tema son las guerrillas), sin estructura militar, Ucrania se diluye.

En las oficinas de "occidente", lo saben, de ahí este cambio de guión, que contradice las babosadas de Pep Borrell, y la pelo paja de la UE, que hablan con manifiesto retraso.


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

De la cámara de representantes usana 

Dan Crenshaw, listo para pelear hasta el último ucraniano. Él dice que_ la guerra de poder en Ucrania es buena para Estados Unidos, ya que estamos destruyendo "las fuerzas armadas de nuestro adversario sin perder una sola tropa estadounidense"._


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

La otra guerra de trincheras


Frente a las expectativas de colapso del rublo y caos económico que presentaban los medios occidentales a causa de las sanciones introducidas por Occidente a raíz de la intervención rusa, estas sem…




slavyangrad.es











La otra guerra de trincheras


12/05/2022


Frente a las expectativas de colapso del rublo y caos económico que presentaban los medios occidentales a causa de las sanciones introducidas por Occidente a raíz de la intervención rusa, estas semanas han mostrado que esos efectos no van a producirse a corto plazo. La prensa occidental ha tenido que aparcar los alarmistas titulares y los titulares sobre los 200 rublos por un dólar tendrán que esperar. Es más, algunos medios, que hace solo unas semanas anunciaban la debilidad del rublo como muestra del colapso de la economía rusa, alegan ahora que es precisamente su fortaleza la que muestra la debilidad de la economía rusa. Sin ninguna necesidad de mostrar coherencia, políticos y medios justifican la ausencia de una victoria definitiva en una guerra económica que, pese a las expectativas que se publicaron en la prensa, siempre ha sido planteada a largo plazo. Los aliados occidentales de Ucrania buscan en las trincheras debilitar al máximo a Rusia tanto militar como económicamente.

*Guerra económica a largo plazo*

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

_Cedric Faiche, corresponsal de BFM TV: “Si recuerdan, cuando estuve aquí a finales de marzo, no vi ninguna consecuencia seria [de las sanciones] en el día a día de los rusos. No ha cambiado nada, salvo que han cerrado algunas tiendas de grandes marcas, que siguen cerradas. En algunas industrias, la situación incluso ha mejorado. Por ejemplo, hice un reportaje sobre una tensa situación con los medicamentos. Pero ahora todo se ha solucionado, ya que las empresas han encontrado otras fuentes de suministro. Ayer estuve en una zona en la que hay gran concentración de restaurantes y grabé algunas imágenes para que puedan comprender qué atmósfera reina en Moscú. _​​_Vayamos primero al párking. Mercedes, BMW, Lamborghini, Audi, Porsche, fundamentalmente coches de alta gama europeos. Este lugar no es conocido por ser centro de multimillonarios, sino donde acude la juventud de Moscú, no necesariamente de la capa más privilegiada de la sociedad. Muchos, eso sí, vienen andando. Dentro, reina la sensación de fin de semana: es festivo el 9 y el 10 de mayo._​​_Si había alguna duda sobre posible escasez en Rusia, vean por ustedes mismos. Aquí se puede comer comida rusa, italiana, koreana, postres japoneses y beber cerveza belga como en los buenos tiempos. Yo mismo he tenido la ocasión de probar la comida tailandesa. Para ser sinceros, he visto muchos lugares así en Estados Unidos. Es como el corazón de la globalización, no un país destrozado por la guerra. Los precios no son excesivamente caros. Se puede comer fácilmente por menos de 10 euros. No es caro en relación con los salarios de Moscú, que rondan los 2000€. _​​_La principal consecuencia de las sanciones es que es difícil para los rusos salir del país, ya que hace falta hacer paradas intermedias en lugares como Dubai. Eso alarga cuatro horas cualquier traslado y lo hace más caro. Pero tampoco antes había tantos rusos que pudieran permitirse viajar al extranjero._​
_–Russian.RT_​

Por supuesto, esto solo es una confirmación más de que la guerra económica relámpago contra Rusia ha fracasado y su economía no se colapsó ante los impactos de los proyectiles en forma de sanciones. Así que todo se dirige a una confrontación extendida en el tiempo.

De hecho, ya en marzo, se dijo que las reservas de productos sancionados en una serie de categorías problemáticas podrían durar hasta seis u ocho meses, tras lo cual sería crítica la cuestión de buscar canales alternativos para su adquisición, lo que podría llevar a la escasez de ciertos productos occidentales, algo que se intentará reforzar con la imposición de sanciones secundarias.

Pero nadie ha cancelado los canales de suministro _en la sombra_ a través de terceros países, así que, en realidad, todo depende de la capacidad de las personas responsables de organizar esos canales de cara al futuro. Y si incluso Irán fue capaz de hacerlo, Rusia, que es un país mucho menos cerrado y no tan aislado, será capaz de resistir con sus productos nacionales.

El principal problema son las tecnologías accesorias a la guerra, los semiconductores, tecnologías industriales y alta tecnología diversa, donde será más difícil adquirir los repuestos necesarios (si no hay producción propia) y donde también entra en juego el espionaje militar-industrial para introducir y hacerse con las tecnologías necesarias. Lo que hizo la Unión Soviética y lo que está haciendo China. Cuál es el resultado de ello se verá en el curso de la actual guerra fría.

En cuanto a los productos básicos, no creo que vaya a haber problemas. Tal y como muestran algunas campañas occidentales, claramente no quieren perder su mercado y pretenden aferrarse al mercado ruso incluso aunque sea a través de atajos, para no ceder así ante la competencia.

Sin embargo, a pesar de todo esto, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que Moscú es algo diferente del resto del país.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

Reconocimiento en Krasny Liman, el resto de la guarnición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es de aproximadamente 400 personas, el bk termina, el camino a Slavyansk está siendo atravesado ... Su situación es deplorable


El ejército ucraniano dice que las fuerzas rusas están tratando de cruzar el río Siversky Donets cerca de #Lyman nuevamente


05/11, 18:00 "El enemigo está tratando de mantener posiciones en la margen derecha del río Seversky Donets"
05/12 6:00 “En dirección a Lyman el enemigo cruzó el río Seversky Donets para la introducción de las fuerzas principales y la ofensiva "
GS cambió la estimación en 180 durante la noche


Cuando publiqué eso hace unas semanas, muchos fanáticos profesionales de Ukro se rieron de mí y de mis divertidas flechas...
bien bien
¿Quién se ríe ahora?

#Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan retirando sus tropas S para evitar ser rodeadas en el lado NE del río Donets. #Ucrania puede o no oponerse a #Rusia en Lyman, pero #UAF ha estado usando tácticas de retirada de combate en esta área durante meses.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> De la cámara de representantes usana
> 
> Dan Crenshaw, listo para pelear hasta el último ucraniano. Él dice que_ la guerra de poder en Ucrania es buena para Estados Unidos, ya que estamos destruyendo "las fuerzas armadas de nuestro adversario sin perder una sola tropa estadounidense"._



Hay tantos tontos ocupando cargos que de vez en cuando a alguno no le llega el guión y tiene que improvisar y decir lo que piensa ... Es una guerra rusia - eeuu que financian los ciudadano UE con su inflación y sus aumentos de compras de gas y de material de defensa USANO y los soldados y la ruina los pone ucrania. Nada nuevo, algo parecido hicieron en Siria, EEUU puso los planes, la UE se comio millones de refugiados sirios y los muertos y la destrucción como siempre el país que esta siendo liberado en cada momento ...


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

Eje de Donetsk - #Ukraine GenStaff informa que las tropas #rusas están asaltando las aldeas de Novobakhmutivka y Novokalynove al N de #Donetsk. La lucha ruge entre #UAF y #RUAF








#Donetsk Axis - #Ukraine GenStaff informa que los #rusos están asaltando las ciudades de #Marinka y Novomykhailivka y la lucha continúa en este momento. Las líneas del frente en esta área se han mantenido casi estáticas durante años. Cualquier avance por cualquiera de los lados representaría una gran victoria.


El mapa del arco de Pavlograd, al 11 de mayo de 2022
En el teatro Krasny Lyman (Lyman), las fuerzas aliadas tomaron el control de las aldeas de Novoselovka y Shandrigolovo.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

El por qué de los lamentos:


*"Encontraron un túnel por el que el enemigo sale de Azovstal. El túnel tiene al menos tres metros de altura,
es lo suficientemente ancho como para moverse libremente, y luego sale al río, del que, a juzgar por los 
caminos pisoteados, el enemigo está obteniendo su agua. "Hoy el túnel estaba bloqueado",*






Azovstal tunnel blocked


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

Las fuerzas #rusas lograron capturar la ciudad de Shandryholove NW de #Lyman hoy. #Rusia también estableció un punto de apoyo en Novoselivka, pero las tropas #ucranianas todavía están luchando por la ciudad. Los datos de #NASA FIRMS confirman combates intensos y continuos en Novoselivka.







Todo lo que dice está bastante en el punto.

Hace apenas un año, perdimos una guerra contra los pastores de cabras que blandían rifles. Los miembros del Congreso ahora afirman imprudentemente que estamos en guerra con Rusia.
Si estamos en guerra, ¿por qué no votar por una AUMF?
Estamos caminando sonámbulos hacia una guerra, y el pueblo estadounidense se queda en la oscuridad.



Rumores de que el teniente coronel de la Marina de los EE. UU. + el mayor británico de la brigada de comando de los Royal Marines estaban con las tropas de Ukr que aterrizaron en #SnakeIsland.
La historia cuenta que el segundo intento de aterrizaje suicida fue para rescatarlos.
Su destino es desconocido



La administración de la ciudad de Slavyansk salió de la ciudad hacia Dnepropetrovsk el 12/05/2022


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Video operativo del FSB.
Detención de un residente de la región de Kursk reclutado por los servicios especiales ucranianos, que estaba preparando ataques terroristas en lugares de reunión masiva.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48252

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los dirigentes finlandeses han declarado que apoyan la solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN. También se espera una declaración simétrica de los dirigentes suecos. Como ya se ha dicho, el nuevo Telón de Acero se extenderá desde el Mar de Barents hasta el Mar Negro. La campaña en Ucrania determina hacia dónde se dirigirá al sur de Bielorrusia. Cuanto más al oeste, mejor.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48251


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Reportan una poderosa explosión en el centro de Zaporizhia.
Me pregunto, ¿alguna instalación industrial militar o uno de los puentes sobre el Dnieper?

t.me/boris_rozhin/48250


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los nazis de azovstali continúan grabando rellenos en el modo de la serie diaria sobre el hecho de que necesitan ser rescatados con urgencia. Luego al Papa, luego a Elon Musk, luego al Secretario general de la ONU.
Pero nadie necesita a los "héroes vivos de Azovstal". No habrá bloqueo ni pasillos. Los intentos de intercambiar a los heridos por prisioneros de guerra rusos también han fracasado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48248


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (12 May 2022)

El ejército ruso atraviesa las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass mientras retrocede en Járkov

Liveumap


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

El agua del territorio de la región de Kherson a lo largo del canal del Norte de Crimea se suministrará a Crimea de forma gratuita. No se cobrará ninguna tarifa de entrega.

Anteriormente, las autoridades de Crimea informaron que hasta los consumidores finales en Crimea, el agua a lo largo del canal del Norte de Crimea se suministrará de forma gratuita hasta el final de 2022. En primer lugar, esta agua es necesaria para las necesidades de la agricultura del Norte de Crimea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48254


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)




----------



## Informatico77 (12 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El nuevo guión (manual de instrucciones) lo leyeron ya ayer, a estas horas; Solana, Draghi, y Macron, hablando de un alto el fuego, y de que al final llegaría un acuerdo de paz.
> 
> Mayor prueba de que los planes de la Europa OTANera están fracasando, no puede haber. Se intenta ganar tiempo.
> 
> ...



Un acuerdo de paz es una victoria para el ciudadano medio de Europa. Un acuerdo suficiente con el que los piojosos que gobiernan en Rusia puedan vender algo digno a sus ciudadanos después del ridículo espantoso que están haciendo en Ucrania.


----------



## EUROPIA (12 May 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

El vídeo muestra a la joven viuda de un oficial de las fuerzas especiales rusas 
recibiendo un premio en su nombre (Héroe Teniente Maxim Kontsov). Conmovedor 
su esfuerzo por controlar sus emociones durante la ceremonia








Widow Of Russian Hero Receives His Honors


" The widow of an officer of the Russian Guard, Hero of Russia Maxim Kontsov, who died during a special operation in Ukraine, was given a maroon beret for storage. Lieutenant Maxim Kontsov died heroically in battle with Ukrainian nationalists, comm…




disq.us


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay tantos tontos ocupando cargos que de vez en cuando a alguno no le llega el guión y tiene que improvisar y decir lo que piensa ... Es una guerra rusia - eeuu que financian los ciudadano UE con su inflación y sus aumentos de compras de gas y de material de defensa USANO y los soldados y la ruina los pone ucrania. Nada nuevo, algo parecido hicieron en Siria, EEUU puso los planes, la UE se comio millones de refugiados sirios y los muertos y la destrucción como siempre el país que esta siendo liberado en cada momento ...



Hay un GRAN PROBLEMA, que quizás no fueron capaces REALMENTE de preveer... la lógica hubiese dictado que EE.UU. quedase casi intocable con respeto de todo lo que aconteciese y por tanto su situación fuese comparativamente mejor que la de Europa y ya no digamos Rusia... pero... pero...

Los datos económicos de EE.UU. empiezan a dar PANICO... tengamos en cuenta que su red social ni remotamente se asemeja a la europea, con lo cual el impacto en clases medias y bajas puede ACABAR provocando un estallido social de proporciones bíblicas como no frenen de manera inmediata la INFLACION y consigan hacer frente a los efectos nocivos en esas clases medias y bajas...

Cuidado con todo esto... al estadounidense medio le importa poco o nada Europa y Ucrania si su situación económica empieza a tornarse drama... los efectos más duros se van a notar a partir del otoño próximo, que es cuando los datos económicos empezarán a impactar NOTABLEMENTE en la calidad de vida del ciudadano...

Vamos viendo, pero los datos y la deriva económica de EE.UU. empiezan a dar MUUUUUUUUCHO MIEDO... y el liderazgo de Biden no ha sido en caso alguno visto con simpatía en su país, veremos cómo es capaz de lidiar con claras muestras de una ANTIPATIA en clases medias e incluso medias-altas...

La guerra no va NADA BIEN, pero que nada bien... ha sido planificada con el culo y PUEDE acabar IMPLOSIONANDO en los países que siguen simplemente no mirando de cara los acontecimientos más que en redes sociales y en la propaganda... LOS DATOS económicos son SALVAJES, ni siquiera se podrían considerar como moderadamente malos; SALVAJES...


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay un GRAN PROBLEMA, que quizás no fueron capaces REALMENTE de preveer... la lógica hubiese dictado que EE.UU. quedase casi intocable con respeto de todo lo que aconteciese y por tanto su situación fuese comparativamente mejor que la de Europa y ya no digamos Rusia... pero... pero...
> 
> Los datos económicos de EE.UU. empiezan a dar PANICO... tengamos en cuenta que su red social ni remotamente se asemeja a la europea, con lo cual el impacto en clases medias y bajas puede ACABAR provocando un estallido social de proporciones bíblicas como no frenen de manera inmediata la INFLACION y consigan hacer frente a los efectos nocivos en esas clases medias y bajas...
> 
> ...



Y no te digo ná en Europa, no se si Rusia va a ganar la guerra o la va a perder, lo que tengo claro es que los ciudadanos europeos ya hemos perdido y quien sabe si esto no es el final de la UE y la llegada de otra época oscura como Europa ha tenido varias en su historia.


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 May 2022)

Finlandia a la OTAN y Putin se la envaina, gran estratega, sí señor.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y no te digo ná en Europa, no se si Rusia va a ganar la guerra o la va a perder, lo que tengo claro es que los ciudadanos europeos ya hemos perdido y quien sabe si esto no es el final de la UE y la llegada de otra época oscura como Europa ha tenido varias en su historia.



La guerra SOLO se gana si la victoria es económica... no existe victoria MILITAR, sin que haya victoria económica... así de simple...

Estamos perdiendo la guerra de un modo brutal... y me temo que si escala a Siria la DERROTA como tú muy bien apuntas, puede llevar a Europa a las catacumbas de la historia, sería un desastre sin paliativos en el mejor de los casos y si esa escalada toca a Qatar y Arabia Saudí... ni imaginarlo quiero...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Finlandia a la OTAN y Putin se la envaina, gran estratega, sí señor.



Los paises neutrales gozan de ventajas que no gozan otros por estar alineados con otros, perder ese status no es bueno, sobretodo porque la OTAN es una fuente de problemas.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Un acuerdo de paz es una victoria para el ciudadano medio de Europa. Un acuerdo suficiente con el que los piojosos que gobiernan en Rusia puedan vender algo digno a sus ciudadanos después del ridículo espantoso que están haciendo en Ucrania.



Es en esto momentos y visto desde europa el mejor escenario posible, pero... para el ciudadano europeo va a SER UN DRAMA incluso en ese escenario... más que nada DEPENDERIAMOS de los acuerdos con los RUSOS y el acceso al GAS y demás materias primas, a mayores de en qué moneda quedase fijado... las CESIONES serían el problema, ya que dudo que los rusos acepten menos que volver a esas fronteras de los acuerdos tras la caida de la URSS, pero eso hoy, más adelanta SUS EXIGENCIAS van a ir en aumento conforme nuestras economías vayan en retroceso...

Ahora bien, en estos momentos TENEMOS poco o nada que poner encima de la mesa de negociación frente a los rusos y lo que es MAS DRAMATICO de todo, Rusia nos regalaría la parte de Ucrania que no quiere financiar, que son como unos 30 millones de personas, a las cuales ya me contarás qué podríamos ofrecerles...

Pero ahora mismo un MAL ACUERDO es mejor que una guerra más larga y una posición todavía más indefendible... y cuidado, nos quedan como mucho 4 meses, a partir de ese tiempo para europa la NEGOCIACION ya sería ir en un profundo pozo de NECESIDADES y los rusos NEGOCIARÍAN con todo a su favor... 

Mejor saber y muy bien DONDE ESTAMOS...


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Adios saab


Harman dijo:


> Los dirigentes finlandeses han declarado que apoyan la solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN. También se espera una declaración simétrica de los dirigentes suecos. Como ya se ha dicho, el nuevo Telón de Acero se extenderá desde el Mar de Barents hasta el Mar Negro. La campaña en Ucrania determina hacia dónde se dirigirá al sur de Bielorrusia. Cuanto más al oeste, mejor.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48251


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La guerra SOLO se gana si la victoria es económica... no existe victoria MILITAR, sin que haya victoria económica... así de simple...
> 
> Estamos perdiendo la guerra de un modo brutal... y me temo que si escala a Siria la DERROTA como tú muy bien apuntas, puede llevar a Europa a las catacumbas de la historia, sería un desastre sin paliativos en el mejor de los casos y si esa escalada toca a Qatar y Arabia Saudí... ni imaginarlo quiero...



Además otra cosa, nos estamos metiendo en un jardín por culpa de los americanos que nos va a granjear la enemistad de muchos pueblos entre ellos los árabes, muchos países del mundo se la tienen jurada a EEUU y por extensión a Europa, nos vamos a encontrar solos, sin recursos materiales y con una sociedad infantil incapaz de gestionar la frustración, tenemos todas las papeletas para desaparecer.

Un apunte mas, ayer mataron a una periodista palestina de un tiro en la cabeza por un policía israelí. Ni una condena, ni una noticia en la televisión, periodico o radio, nada de nada, como te crees que se sentirán los árabes, donde crees que van sus simpatias a Rusia o a la panda que lidera EEUU?


----------



## rudeboy (12 May 2022)

Parece que la pinza se va cerrando sobre Severodonets, al oeste la cabeza de puente sobre el río Donets se está consolidando, aunque en zona pantanosa y difícil. Al sur la importantisima victoria de Rusia en la batalla por Popasna amenazan con cortar la única carretera que le queda a Severodonets. Entre las dos puntas de lanza apenas separadas por 20 km en línea recta.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Todo lo malo tiene cosas buenas, no te creas... 

EE.UU. con Trump estaba ampliamente dividido, especialmente entre sectores progresistas y liberales, frente a nacionalistas y conservadores... pero la situación económica va a convertir a Biden y su equipo en el ENEMIGO DE TODOS... y eso es UNIFICADOR... al final los rusos van a conseguir que los EE.UU. acaben hundiendo a Biden y a sus patrocinadores... pero en ese escenario esos Biden y cia van a ser un problema todavía mayor para EE.UU. y el resto del mundo... querrán morir matando... ya iremos viendo, pero...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 May 2022)

Eso no funciona así. En EEUU hay división por la parte de abajo, las élites están unidas (incluso los republicanos quieren que Biden sea más duro contra Rusia que los propios demócratas), excepto una minoría que ya fue amortizada.
Que por abajo haya división y miseria económica es bueno para las élites de EEUU.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Además otra cosa, nos estamos metiendo en un jardín *por culpa de los americanos* que nos va a granjear la enemistad de muchos pueblos entre ellos los árabes, muchos países del mundo se la tienen jurada a EEUU y por extensión a Europa, nos vamos a encontrar solos, sin recursos materiales y con una sociedad infantil incapaz de gestionar la frustración, tenemos todas las papeletas para desaparecer.
> 
> Un apunte mas, ayer mataron a una periodista palestina de un tiro en la cabeza por un policía israelí. Ni una condena, ni una noticia en la televisión, periodico o radio, nada de nada, como te crees que se sentirán los árabes, donde crees que van sus simpatias a Rusia o a la panda que lidera EEUU?




Esto no es cierto... la visión que hoy se está imponiendo pivotó en Europa, específicamente MERKEL y MACRON, frente a Trump... no lo olvidemos... y no olvidemos JAMAS que Trump fue clarito, si europa quiere la OTAN que la pague...

El Tio Sam ha sido tomado por una parte de su élite y esa parte tenía y tiene en europa mucha de su fuerza...

No es bueno perder de vista la verdad...


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Finlandia a la OTAN y Putin se la envaina, gran estratega, sí señor.



Churchill.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto no es cierto... la visión que hoy se está imponiendo pivotó en Europa, específicamente MERKEL y MACRON, frente a Trump... no lo olvidemos... y no olvidemos JAMAS que Trump fue clarito, si europa quiere la OTAN que la pague...
> 
> El Tio Sam ha sido tomado por una parte de su élite y esa parte tenía y tiene en europa mucha de su fuerza...
> 
> No es bueno perder de vista la verdad...



A ver, Trump ya no está ahora están estos que ya estaban antes cuando empezó todo el jaleo en Ucrania, recordemos que empezó con Obama en en la presidencia y Biden de Vicepresidente, esto es la continaución de aquello. Trump solo fue un verso suelto en las presidencias de EEUU de las últimas decadas, si vuelve, que está por ver, veremos si sigue como antes o cambia. Lo que está claro es que el periodo de Trump no define las politicas americanas de los ultimos 40 años.


----------



## Kartal (12 May 2022)

Al final lo de Panamá qué ha sido? Un poco raro que de repente se incendien 3 barcos, no?


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Finlandia a la OTAN y Putin se la envaina, gran estratega, sí señor.



Finlandia y Suecia ahora mismo IMPORTAN una mierda...

Qatar y Arabia Saudí son fundamentales... si escala algo en Siria e Iran golpea los puertos de GNL Qataries o los huties bombardean terminales Saudíes... estamos simple y llanamente sin ningún tipo de reservas energéticas...

Hoy Europa debería tener mitad de su potencia militar en esos escenarios y no menos en Africa, ya no tenemos ni siquiera espacio para que podamos ni imaginar que pase algo en esos lugares... estamos en el alambre y es dantesco... es todo grietas y las entradas de agua no se van a tapar con más grumetes en el barco...


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Al final lo de Panamá qué ha sido? Un poco raro que de repente se incendien 3 barcos, no?



Cuando veas INCENDIOS raros... piensa si hay quiebras a la vista...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

En la Sexta de Qatar ya andan diciendo que van a hacer con el gas un fondo común uropedo para que dure mas, ya saben lo que ese significa, el gas que racanea Argelia (y con razón) se lo va a quedar Alemania, asi que los españoles a calentarse con boñigas de vaca. Supongo que los italianos tambien.


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 May 2022)

Lockheed Martin pretende casi duplicar la producción de misiles Javelin. – Galaxia Militar


El fabricante de armas Lockheed Martin Corp planea casi duplicar la producción de misiles Javelin, el arma antitanque que ha ayudado a Ucrania a luchar contra la invasión rusa, dijo el director ejecutivo James Taiclet en una entrevista el domingo.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Finlandia a la OTAN y Putin se la envaina, gran estratega, sí señor.



Tienen intenciones de...

Ok ok, un poco de marear la perdiz


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver, Trump ya no está ahora están estos que ya estaban antes cuando empezó todo el jaleo en Ucrania, recordemos que empezó con Obama en en la presidencia y Biden de Vicepresidente, esto es la continaución de aquello. Trump solo fue un verso suelto en las presidencias de EEUU de las últimas decadas, si vuelve, que está por ver, veremos si sigue como antes o cambia. Lo que está claro es que el periodo de Trump no define las politicas americanas de los ultimos 40 años.



No existen versos sueltos entre el poder de un imperio como el Tio Sam... simplemente era lo único que se atrevía a asomar la cabeza en medio de una élite tan fuerte y que estaba tan unida y sólida en eso del globalismo...

Pero una crisis como la que empieza a abrir, si rompe como parece que hará provocará que la marea de quienes se escondían detrás de Trump crezca como la espuma... 

Tiene su parte buena... y tiene su parte mala, Biden probablemente intentará con todas sus fuerzas provocar a la nación para que olvide COMO SEA la situación económica... 

La cosa se puede volver muy complicada... se irá viendo...


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lockheed Martin pretende casi duplicar la producción de misiles Javelin. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> El fabricante de armas Lockheed Martin Corp planea casi duplicar la producción de misiles Javelin, el arma antitanque que ha ayudado a Ucrania a luchar contra la invasión rusa, dijo el director ejecutivo James Taiclet en una entrevista el domingo.
> ...



Más madera... más consumo de ENERGÍA, escasa Y MÁS DEMANDA de materias primas escasas... AUMENTOS DE PRECIOS y como consecuencia MAS INFLACIÓN...

Malas dinámicas... si seguimos así Rusia ganará la guerra cada vez que LAS EMPRESAS de armas AMENACEN con subidas de producción...

Demasiado todo lo que está aconteciendo....


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existen versos sueltos entre el poder de un imperio como el Tio Sam... simplemente era lo único que se atrevía a asomar la cabeza en medio de una élite tan fuerte y que estaba tan unida y sólida en eso del globalismo...
> 
> Pero una crisis como la que empieza a abrir, si rompe como parece que hará provocará que la marea de quienes se escondían detrás de Trump crezca como la espuma...
> 
> ...



Claro que Biden va a tirar con todo, bueno Biden no que es una marioneta, quien esté detrás de esto, es el final de un imperio y intentará morir matando


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro que Biden va a tirar con todo, bueno Biden no que es una marioneta, quien esté detrás de esto, es el final de un imperio y intentará morir matando



Biden es una simple marioneta, como casi cada presidente... tiene cierto margen, pero no es dios, con lo cual hará lo que pueda...

Y si yo que soy un simple forero veo lo que está aconteciendo a nivel económico en EE.UU., quienes le amparan lo estarán viviendo y lo verán con bastante más claridad... los datos pueden engañar algo, pero no tanto... ahora mismo entre muchos de los apoyos que pueda gozar Trump, tiene que haber como mínimo MIEDO e incluso me atrevería a decir PANICO...

Toda la construcción del Tio Sam hoy por hoy se está hundiendo por la base y eso tiene que estar llegando a quienes gobiernan el barco, por más que sean quienes menos lo ven ahora...

Con una inflación rondando el 10... tipos por debajo del 3... sólo falta que quienes manejan la pasta se sientan con el miedo suficiente para que esos números escalen de manera sostenida y notable... y si eso se desmadra, podemos asistir a situaciones SOCIALES que no van a conseguir tapas ni con misiles nucleares...

Lo del Tio Sam a día de hoy es casi más surrealista que lo de Europa y ya es decir....


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Se entra muy fácil en razón cuando no puedes pagar el alquiler...


----------



## alnitak (12 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la Sexta de Qatar ya andan diciendo que van a hacer con el gas un fondo común uropedo para que dure mas, ya saben lo que ese significa, el gas que racanea Argelia (y con razón) se lo va a quedar Alemania, asi que los españoles a calentarse con boñigas de vaca. Supongo que los italianos tambien.




Hay rumores si, segun los cuales alemania quiere quedarse con todo el gas de argelia, con todo

antonio sanachez ha dicho que si a cmbio de una comision para el vitalicia


----------



## alnitak (12 May 2022)

os la follariais a la de finlandia.. ahora que va a entrar en la otan


----------



## Gonzalor (12 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os la follariais a la de finlandia.. ahora que va a entrar en la otan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055690



Le metía todo el misil


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Hay rumores si, segun los cuales alemania quiere quedarse con todo el gas de argelia, con todo
> 
> antonio sanachez ha dicho que si a cmbio de una comision para el vitalicia



Salvo que Alemania tenga intereses muy ocultos en Argelia, cosa que dudo ampliamente teniendo en consideración a quíen compra sus armas habitualmente... no es un buen negocio poner tus huevos ahí... Argelia y Marruecos más temprano que tarde acabarán mal... y el Tio Sam arma a Marruecos, ya me contarás...

Antonio es un mamarracho, eso lo sabemos todos y lo de Marruecos y Argelia una cagada más del indigente, pero... no debemos llevarnos a engaño, Argelia pende también de un hilo...


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Más madera... más consumo de ENERGÍA, escasa Y MÁS DEMANDA de materias primas escasas... AUMENTOS DE PRECIOS y como consecuencia MAS INFLACIÓN...
> 
> Malas dinámicas... si seguimos así Rusia ganará la guerra cada vez que LAS EMPRESAS de armas AMENACEN con subidas de producción...
> 
> Demasiado todo lo que está aconteciendo....



Es la energía estúpido es la energía...
Esto es el juego de las sillas y el primero que va a quedar sin sentarse va a ser Europa, eliminado ese consumidor ya negociarán los piratas con Rusia pq sin diesel no se van a quedar tranquilo, así que venga solidaridad con Ucrania y más madera


----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Hay rumores si, segun los cuales alemania quiere quedarse con todo el gas de argelia, con todo
> 
> antonio sanachez ha dicho que si a cmbio de una comision para el vitalicia



Los narigones y los de Langley deben tener terabytes de videos filmados en las fiestas de Amsterdam, si, esas a las que se va con el carnet en la raja del culo.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Euro camino del 1,03;
Rublo camino de 64 por dolar.

Las sanciones en su apogeo máximo!


----------



## Expected (12 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los narigones y los de Langley deben tener terabytes de videos filmados en las fiestas de Amsterdam, si, esas a las que se va con el carnet en la raja del culo.



Menudo PEGASUS que le han hecho los moros a Antonio. Tanto servilismo y miradas a Cuenca es por algo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 May 2022)

Hay una diferencia: ahora tienen el control total. Tienen un conocimiento del comportamiento humano que no tenían hace 100 años. Y los anglos dominan el comercio mundial, y a la plebe la pueden tener hundida en la miseria, pero no les puede faltar su móvil ni su tele para ver el puto fútbol, el sálvame y las mierdas del Netflix, más todo lo que hay ahora de streaming, videojuegos, etc. La gente es adicta -literalmente- a eso. Por no hablar de las drogas, la prostitución (ahora onlyfans), el porno, todo normalizado. Controlando eso, controlan totalmente al personal, por mucha división ideológica que haya, que también es algo fomentado desde arriba.

Y sobre los "wokes", es otro de esos términos anglosajones que se interpretan justo al revés de lo que realmente es y para qué lo utilizan. Normalmente el que llama "wokes" a los demás es porque forma parte los wokes, hay mucho de proyección psicológica. Woke es el pobre y el esclavo de toda la vida, sea de derechas o de izquiedas, lleve gorrita y barbita o el pelo de colorines, eso es indiferente (y en especial lo es el conservador medio blandito que tiene miedo a todo...). Wokes son los "neckbeards", por mucha gorra de MAGA que lleven, esa es la definición perfecta de woke.

Los EEUU usan eso de woke para aparentar debilidad, pero siguen teniendo sus cabezas nucleares, sus marines y la 82. Esos no son wokes, son los típicos psicópatas asesinos de toda la vida que siempre han existido y siempre existirán. A esos no hay propaganda "woke" que les haga cambiar, el imperio lo sabe bien y por eso siempre estarán al servicio del imperio. 









I was in the 82nd Airborne Division. Trust me, it’s not on the Ukraine border for humanitarian aid


The White House insists that U.S. troops will serve as an element of international aid. I...




www.sfchronicle.com




*I was in the 82nd Airborne Division. Trust me, it’s not on the Ukraine border for humanitarian aid*










Murder At Fort Bragg: Investigating White Supremacy Within Military Ranks


In 1995, three white soldiers killed a Black couple in Fayetteville, N.C. George Reed was an Army supervisor assigned to the case. The details are still fresh in his mind.




www.wbur.org




*Murder At Fort Bragg: Investigating White Supremacy Within Military Ranks*


----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

Esto se pone caliente, bueno, mas bien frio...la duchas.


----------



## Informatico77 (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es en esto momentos y visto desde europa el mejor escenario posible, pero... para el ciudadano europeo va a SER UN DRAMA incluso en ese escenario... más que nada DEPENDERIAMOS de los acuerdos con los RUSOS y el acceso al GAS y demás materias primas, a mayores de en qué moneda quedase fijado... las CESIONES serían el problema, ya que dudo que los rusos acepten menos que volver a esas fronteras de los acuerdos tras la caida de la URSS, pero eso hoy, más adelanta SUS EXIGENCIAS van a ir en aumento conforme nuestras economías vayan en retroceso...
> 
> Ahora bien, en estos momentos TENEMOS poco o nada que poner encima de la mesa de negociación frente a los rusos y lo que es MAS DRAMATICO de todo, Rusia nos regalaría la parte de Ucrania que no quiere financiar, que son como unos 30 millones de personas, a las cuales ya me contarás qué podríamos ofrecerles...
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuidado, que parece (digo parece, no sé si es lo que piensas) que pones a Rusia en una posición de poder que igual no tiene. Sí, tiene materias primas, pero no tiene el poderío económico (ni siquiera militar convencional) que tiene Occidente. Puestos a aguantar una crisis, no creo que a Rusia le fuera mejor que a occidente, es más creo que le iría bastante peor.


----------



## Bartleby (12 May 2022)

Representante de Ucrania en Eurovisión: sería la primera victoria de todas las que están por venir









Kalush Orchestra, representante de Ucrania: «Sería la primera victoria de todas las que están por venir»


Para los miembros de la Orquesta Kalush, favoritos en Eurovisión, su presencia en el festival es una oportunidad para reivindicar su identidad frente a la invasión rusa




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fijate que *no*. Siempre me llamó la atención ese detalle, pero a nivel internacional se respeta por convención.
> 
> El único caso que recuerdo -y que me sorprendió mucho- fue el ataque que hicieron los norteamericanos en la 2da Guerra de Irak, que dispararon sobre los diferentes palacios de Sadam Hussein con la intención de matarlo en un primer golpe.
> 
> ...



Don Nico, tiene usted mala memoria. EEUU siempre intenta lo mismo. 

Bombardearon a Milosevic









Los aliados bombardean la residencia vacía de Milosevic en una escalada de los ataques


Misiles aliados destrozaron en la madrugada de ayer la casa de Slobodan Milosevic en un certero ataque aéreo contra su residencia oficial en Belgrado.




elpais.com





Bombardearon a Gadafi









La OTAN bombardea intensamente el palacio de Gadafi


Los ataques, a plena luz del día, han sido los más potentes desde que comenzó la contienda.- El líder libio ha aparecido en televisión para insistir en que no se irá ni vivo ni muerto




elpais.com


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El batallón Azov suplica a Elon Musk que les saque de la acería de Azovstal*
> Jueves, 12 mayo 2022 - 08:01
> 
> La guerra en Ucrania obliga a cortar el gas y amenaza aún a miles de ciudadanos en Mariupol.
> ...



*Todos los días hay una noticia de Azovstal, ¿que se esconde en Azovstal?*


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

O los Bastardos destruyen y saquean el estado ruso o se paran:


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto se pone caliente, bueno, mas bien frio...la duchas.



Pues ya sabéis ... Hay que decir ... ¡¡¡ Jodete Putin !!! Y con eso te calientas ...




Y esta sigue sin enterarse que además el consumo de gas doméstico es una parte residudal, que el verdadero problema esta en el consumo industrial ...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues ya sabéis ... Hay que decir ... ¡¡¡ Jodete Putin !!! Y con eso te calientas ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055703
> 
> ...



Pues la Grisú no se ha enterado.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Bueno, cuidado, que parece (digo parece, no sé si es lo que piensas) que pones a Rusia en una posición de poder que igual no tiene. Sí, tiene materias primas, pero no tiene el poderío económico (ni siquiera militar convencional) que tiene Occidente. Puestos a aguantar una crisis, no creo que a Rusia le fuera mejor que a occidente, es más creo que le iría bastante peor.



Las TEORICAS posiciones de dominio suelen ser más visiones propias que realidades sustanciales...

Mira Rusia, independientemente de lo que tú pienses, puede MOVER su economía INDEPENDIENTEMENTE de eso que tú denominas "occidente"... es más de hecho ni siquiera precisa a occidente realmente...

Lo que tú llamas "occidente" es un gran conglomerado de países con realidades diversas y complejas por demás... pero que ante la NECESIDAD de algo tan simple como MASCARILLAS, casi se dilapida en guerras fratricidas de unos contra otros... pero tenemos realidades paralelas: una gran deuda, envejecimiento poblacional, INFULAS e irrealidades manifiestas sobre un consumo ABSURDO y desnortado, visión totalmente perdida sobre nuestras inmensas potencialidades y SOBRE TODO ceguera ECONÓMICA a nivel descomunal...

Occidente hace ya décadas se lanzó en manos de financieros, liderados por un tal Greenspan... a partir de ahí ha ido AMONTONANDO montañas de deuda y burbujas imposibles de satisfacer... llegó a dónde llegó, pero hoy...

Nuestra realidad es simple... necesitamos ENERGÍA a un precio RAZONABLE para poder subsistir y no caer en la INDIGENCIA... a partir de ahí, con todo, PRECISAMOS una transformación productiva y de consumo JODIDAMENTE CHUNGA...

Rusia, que no es mi país, simplemente sé de economía, tiene un camino de desarrollo como país, tanto en sectores industriales, como de consumo...

Están mejor, por supuesto, simplemente porque NO ESTAN TAN MAL... aquello de Einstein con la relatividad... el problema es que NOSOTROS SÍ ESTAMOS tremendamente mal...

EE.UU. tiene un avión, por ponerte un caso, que fuera de visiones partidistas, acabará siendo un maravilloso ARTILUGIO, seguramente... pero ese ARTILUGIO cuesta tanto que no sirve PARA MATAR a un simple cabrero de Afganistan... esa es una buena forma de ver nuestra realidad y ponerla en contexto...

La economía de un país si es buena quizás no es capaz de tener esos aviones, ni grandes buques, ni siquiera es capaz de generar grandes edificios o grandes equipos de futbol, pero permite desarrollar empresas y crecer a sus pobladores... hoy europa y EE.UU. no dejan tales situaciones... ahora eso sí, se pueden permitir el lujo de hacer esos grandes aviones... algo no va bien...


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Varios muertos por explosión en instalacion militar de Rusia.


Se produjo una explosión en una unidad militar en la aldea de Teisin, distrito de Amur, territorio de Khabarovsk, hay muertos y heridos - TASS


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Varios muertos por explosión en instalacion militar de Rusia.
> 
> 
> Se produjo una explosión en una unidad militar en la aldea de Teisin, distrito de Amur, territorio de Khabarovsk, hay muertos y heridos - TASS



ACCIDENTE al Este de Rusia

TASS https://tass.com/emergencies/1449809
Dos víctimas de explosión de pólvora en la región de Khabarovsk tienen quemaduras graves: Ministerio de Salud
El jueves, se produjo una explosión de pólvora durante la descarga de municiones en una base militar en el asentamiento de Teysin en el distrito de Amur de la región de Khabarovsk.

KHABAROVSK, 12 de mayo. /TASS/. Dos víctimas de una explosión de pólvora en una base militar en el asentamiento de Teysin en la región de Khabarovsk sufrieron quemaduras graves, dijo el jueves el Ministerio de Salud regional a TASS.

"Dos víctimas están siendo trasladadas al hospital por los servicios médicos aéreos, tienen quemaduras, 65% y 40% TBSA", dijo el Ministerio de Salud, y agregó que otras dos víctimas recibieron quemaduras leves y no fueron trasladadas a un centro médico, habiendo sido tratado en el lugar. El ministerio no tiene información sobre los otros heridos.

El jueves, se produjo una explosión de pólvora durante la descarga de municiones en una base militar en el asentamiento de Teysin en el distrito de Amur de la región de Khabarovsk. Según una fuente de los servicios de emergencia de TASS, una persona murió y siete resultaron heridas.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

EL FUTURO DE MARIUPOL

Denis Pushilin, presidente de la RPD, ha revelado nuevas y sorprendentes informaciones sobre el futuro de Mariupol.

La idea es convertirla en un imán turístico. Y desarrollar el comercio.

(Entra en la inversión china BRI).

Según sus conversaciones con la población local:

La acería Illich debe ser restaurada.

Pero NO Azovstal, que contaminaba la ciudad y el mar.

Las decisiones serán tomadas exclusivamente por los lugareños.

Adiós al pasado de Ukro.

Pepe Escobar

Eso es lo que se llama un verdadero cambio de juego.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

*El Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa admitió la posibilidad de una guerra directa con la OTAN por Ucrania

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación de Rusia, el ex presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, expresó su opinión sobre las perspectivas de un enfrentamiento armado entre la Federación de Rusia y la OTAN en el contexto de una operación militar especial en Ucrania. *


El bombeo de armas por parte de los países de la OTAN en Ucrania, el entrenamiento de sus tropas para utilizar equipos occidentales , el envío de mercenarios y la realización de ejercicios por parte de los países de la alianza cerca de nuestras fronteras aumentan la probabilidad de un conflicto directo y abierto entre la OTAN y Rusia en lugar de su "guerra por poder". Tal conflicto siempre tiene el riesgo de convertirse en una guerra nuclear en toda regla.

- Dmitry Medvedev escribió en su canal de telegramas.

En el pasado, muchos funcionarios rusos han señalado que el apoyo de otros países a Ucrania es visto como un deseo de prolongar el conflicto. En particular, el canciller ruso, Sergei Lavrov, dijo recientemente que el suministro de armas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dificulta el logro de acuerdos políticos entre las partes del conflicto armado. En su declaración, Medvedev expresó la opinión entre los expertos de que actualmente se desata una llamada guerra de poder (proxy war) contra Rusia, en la que Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y otros países miembros de la OTAN actúan como oponentes.

Si las tropas ucranianas fracasan en sus planes de confrontar a Rusia, Estados Unidos sí puede optar por una mayor escalada, por ejemplo, con la ayuda de Polonia y los países bálticos, para involucrar a la Federación Rusa en una confrontación directa con los países de la OTAN. .

Uno solo puede esperar que los éxitos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, así como la posibilidad de un ataque directo e inevitable contra los Estados Unidos y sus satélites, impidan la posibilidad de tal desarrollo de eventos.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

MANTENGA LA CALMA Y HABLE EN GRIEGO

Stupidistán -la rama de la UE- finalmente descubrió cómo eludir sus propias sanciones.

De hecho, los astutos magnates navieros griegos han hecho una oferta proverbial que no se puede rechazar.

El petróleo ruso -prohibido o no por von der Lugen- seguirá llegando a los puertos europeos a través de los petroleros griegos.

Bienvenido a la mezcla griega, compañera de las mezclas letona y turkmena.

Siendo esto Stupidistán, los clientes de la UE, por supuesto, ahora tendrán que pagar una cantidad ridícula de dinero + "comisión" por el mismo petróleo que podrían haber conseguido a un precio decente.

Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Arraki (12 May 2022)

Yihadi Julian llorando siempre es una buena noticia


----------



## risto mejido (12 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Bueno, cuidado, que parece (digo parece, no sé si es lo que piensas) que pones a Rusia en una posición de poder que igual no tiene. Sí, tiene materias primas, pero no tiene el poderío económico (ni siquiera militar convencional) que tiene Occidente. Puestos a aguantar una crisis, no creo que a Rusia le fuera mejor que a occidente, es más creo que le iría bastante peor.



rusia , guste o no tiene el poder hay una regla que dice que quien tiene el oro hace las reglas 
el oro hoy es la energia , quien la tiene ?? rusia
el oro quien lo tiene , tambien rusia
alimentos , quien los tiene?? rusia
fertilizantes, quien los tiene ?? rusia
tiene icbm para defenderlos??si, pues ya esta 

el poder economico se basa en materias primas que occidente no tenemos, la economia??? eso que es, la maquina d eimprimir papel al que le otorgan valor por que si???
con cuantos euros puedes comprar un gramos de oro?? lo que digan los anglos que ellos controlan el precio
con cuantos rublos compras un gramos de oro ?? con 5000 asi, sin despeinarse

ahora mismo rusia deja de vender energia en el mercado occidental y nos vamos todos a tomar por culo

a no ser que los rusos la caguen , esto lo tienen ganado, muy a nuestro pesar porque las consecuencias no las va a sufrir borrel o la vonder leyend o como coño se llame, la vamos a sufrir los ciudadanos de a pie


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Se reporta fuerte explosion en el centro de Zaporozhye hace 15 minutos.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (12 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder el 30 % de los posts son respuestas al tontolahaba de Rejón. Coño enviadlo al ignore de una vez y dejad de explicarle perogrulladas. Es un caso perdido, no es por lo que piensa es porque es infantil.
> 
> Yo leo a Teuro aunque no esté de acuerdo peeo el tío argumenta bien aunque esté equivocado. Pero el piltrafa de Rejón coño no le contestéis.



Yo no discuto con subnormales... tengo el ignore petado pero me da igual.
Ya no se trata se opiniones o de debate, se trata de no perder el tiempo y ensuciar el hilo con propaganda basura.


----------



## pepetemete (12 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Al final , esta banda de subnormales se creyeron todo lo que les mostró Hollywood... y mientras lucharon cobardemente en superioridad numérica y de medios, se tragaron igualmente que el ejército ruso tenía combustible solo para 3 días y que todo estaba anticuado y que no avanzaban, al contrario, los ucros estaban llegando a las puertas de Moscú.

Ahora piden ayuda... que por supuesto, no va a llegar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 May 2022)

el orco hace ganancias al este? ok
tambien los hizo en kiev y en jarkov
el ritmo con el que el ejercito ucraniano deschatarra a la horda hará colapsar todo el frente como ya ha pasado


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso acusa a Pfizer y Moderna de crear nuevas armas biológicas en Ucrania.*

"Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un campo de pruebas para que los países occidentales creen armas biológicas y prueben nuevos productos farmacéuticos", dijo Ihor Kyrylov, Jefe de las Fuerzas de Protección Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

Según él, las compañías farmacéuticas Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead están realizando los experimentos en cooperación con el ejército estadounidense. Las agencias gubernamentales ucranianas están ocultando los ensayos de campo y clínicos y proporcionan todos los biomateriales necesarios.

UN


----------



## chapuzator (12 May 2022)

finland joins nato


----------



## Julc (12 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Yihadi Julian llorando siempre es una buena noticia



Despite suffering massive losses in manpower and equipment, 

250.000 Hombres
900.000 En la reserva
Grupos paramilitares
Entrenados y equipados por la OTAN durante casi una década.

Entran los rusos con 150.000 tíos y los barren.
El fanatismo de los follaotan ya aburre.


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El discurso completo de *Avril Haines* directora de Inteligencia Nacional Comité de Servicios Armados del Senado. Para que los que dicen que EEUU piensan en Occidente. Todo está basado en los intereses de EEUU (como es normal y no lo que hace Europa).
> 
> Muchas gracias, presidente Reid, miembro Inhofe, miembros de la comunidad gracias por permitirme intervenir hoy para prestar testimonio junto al general Barrier sobre la evaluación de las amenazas para la seguridad internacional por parte de la comunidad de inteligencia. Antes de empezar, quiero tomarme un momento para agradecer públicamente a los hombres y mujeres de la comunidad de inteligencia su extraordinario trabajo para mantenernos a salvo. Y lo privilegiado que soy por formar parte de esta comunidad de personas con verdadero talento, por tener la oportunidad de hacer algo útil y al servicio de mi país. Y les agradezco su apoyo, su trabajo. A grandes rasgos, la evaluación de este año se centra, al igual que la del año pasado, en los adversarios y competidores, las amenazas transnacionales críticas y los conflictos y la inestabilidad. Estas categorías a menudo se superponen. La ciberdelincuencia, por ejemplo, es una amenaza transnacional que también es una amenaza que emana de los actores estatales. Uno de los principales retos de esta época es evaluar cómo es probable que se entrecrucen las distintas amenazas y tendencias, con el fin de identificar dónde sus interacciones pueden dar lugar a un riesgo fundamentalmente mayor para nuestros intereses del que cabría esperar. O donde introducen nuevas oportunidades. En la evaluación anual de amenazas de este año, se destacan algunas de estas conexiones, al tiempo que se proporciona una línea de base de las amenazas a la seguridad nacional. *Comienza con las amenazas de actores estatales clave, empezando por la República Popular China, que sigue siendo una prioridad sin parangón para la comunidad de inteligencia. Y luego pasa a Rusia, Irán y Corea del Norte. Los cuatro gobiernos han demostrado la capacidad y la intención de promover sus intereses y formas que van en contra de los intereses de Estados Unidos y sus aliados*. La RPC se está acercando más que nunca a ser un competidor de igual nivel y la seguridad nacional está presionando para que las normas avancen en su beneficio. Y está desafiando a Estados Unidos en múltiples ámbitos económica, militar y tecnológicamente. China es especialmente eficaz a la hora de reunir un enfoque coordinado de todo el gobierno para demostrar su fuerza y obligar a sus vecinos a aceptar sus preferencias. Incluyendo sus reivindicaciones territoriales y marítimas, y las afirmaciones de soberanía sobre Taiwán. La determinación del presidente Xi Jinping de entrar en taiwán bajo sus condiciones es un área clave. *China prefiere una unificación forzada que evite el conflicto armado, y lleva intensificando la presión diplomática, económica y militar sobre la isla.* Desde hace años. Para aislarla y debilitar la confianza en sus líderes democráticamente elegidos. Al mismo tiempo, Pekín está dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza militar si lo considera necesario. *La RPC también está inmersa en la mayor expansión de fuerzas nucleares y diversificación de arsenal de su historia. Está trabajando para igualar o superar las capacidades de Estados Unidos en el espacio y presenta la más amplia, activa y persistente amenaza de ciberespionaje para las redes del gobierno y del sector privado de Estados Unidos.* Rusia, por supuesto, también sigue siendo una prioridad crítica. Y es un foco de atención importante en este momento, a la luz de la trágica invasión de Putin a Ucrania en febrero, que ha producido una conmoción en el orden geopolítico con implicaciones para el futuro que sólo estamos comenzando a comprender, pero que seguramente tendrán consecuencias. El ICY, como saben, avisó de los planes de Putin, pero este es un caso en el que todos desearíamos habernos equivocado. El fracaso de Rusia en arrollar a Kyiv ha privado a Moscú de la rápida victoria militar que se esperaba en un principio, lo que habría impedido que Estados Unidos y la Otan pudieran proporcionar una ayuda militar significativa a Ucrania. Los rusos se encontraron con más resistencia por parte de ucrania de la que esperaban, y su propia actuación militar puso de manifiesto una serie de importantes desafíos internos, lo que les obligó a ajustar sus objetivos militares iniciales, retirarse totalmente de Kyiv y centrarse en el Donbás. Los próximos uno o dos meses de combates serán significativos, ya que los rusos intentan revigorizar sus esfuerzos pero, aunque tengan éxito, no confiamos en que la lucha del Donbás ponga fin efectivamente a la guerra. Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania, durante el cual aún pretende alcanzar objetivos más allá del Donbás. Evaluamos que los objetivos estratégicos de Putin probablemente no han cambiado, lo que sugiere que considera que la decisión tomada a finales de marzo de volver a centrar las fuerzas en el Donbás es sólo un cambio temporal para recuperar la iniciativa tras el fracaso del ejército ruso en la captura de Kyiv. En sus actuales objetivos militares a corto plazo está capturar 20 zonas de Luhansk y Donetsk con una zona de amortiguación, rodeando a las fuerzas desde el norte hasta el sur del Donbas. Para chocar con las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces y bien equipadas que luchan por mantener la línea del este, consolidar el control del puente terrestre que rusia ha establecido desde crimea hasta el donbas, ocupar kherson y la fuente de agua para crimea, al norte.
> 
> ...



Analisis del Discurso Completo.

1. China:

*China también está inmersa en la mayor expansión de fuerzas nucleares y diversificación de arsenal de su historia. Está trabajando para igualar o superar las capacidades de Estados Unidos en el espacio y presenta la más amplia, activa y persistente amenaza de ciberespionaje para las redes del gobierno y del sector privado de Estados Unidos.*
Esta claro que China es su mayor preocupación. Temen que China les adelanten en todos los terrenos. También notan que el discurso mundial está girando y diplomaticamente China les está comiendo la tostada. *China sigue siendo una prioridad sin parangón para la comunidad de inteligencia*

2.- Rusia

*Putin probablemente sólo autorizaría el uso de armas nucleares si percibiera una amenaza existencial para el estado o régimen ruso*
_Justo lo que ha dicho Putin. ¿quién es el que puede ser una amenaza existencial para el estado o regimen ruso?. Solo hay uno y no es Ucrania._

*Evaluamos que el presidente Putin se está preparando para un conflicto prolongado en Ucrania,*
Piensa que va a tomar el Dombas y que no se va a parar ahí. Va a ir a por Odessa (y EEUU va a intensificar la guerra en Siria para obligarlo a movilizar más parte del ejercito)


*Tanto Rusia como Ucrania creen que pueden seguir avanzando militarmente, no vemos que haya una vía de negociación viable para avanzar, al menos a corto plazo.*
¿De quien es la culpa de que Ucrania piense que puede ganar? ¿quién está boicoteando la negociación?

3.- Otros

*El impacto económico es que muchos países pobres y de renta media retroceden en años en términos de desarrollo económico y está animando a algunos de américa latina, y asia para la seguridad económica rápida equipar la ayuda de China y Rusia*
Y a partir de ahí los intereses americanos, en America Latina y Asia (China y Rusia), en Africa (Rusia y China) en Oriente Medio (Iran), en el Sudeste Asiatico (China), en Europa (Rusia), en carrera espacial (Rusia y China), en armamento (Rusia y China). *Los cuatro gobiernos han demostrado la capacidad y la intención de promover sus intereses y formas que van en contra de los intereses de Estados Unidos y sus aliados*.

*la amenaza de las drogas ilícitas se encuentra en niveles históricos, con más de 100.000 muertes por sobredosis en Estados Unidos por primera vez al año*
Y en esto también tienen la culpa otros (Mejico). para que os hagais una idea de la bestialidad de muertos que son, en España en 2021 hubo 974 muertos por sobredosis en 2021 (tambien el mas alto de la historia) casi 20 veces más que por violencia de género. Unos 2 muertos cada 100.000. habitantes. En EEUU 30 muertos cada 100.000 habitantes, *15 veces más que en España.*


*las amenazas transnacionales para todas las naciones y actores compiten no sólo por la atención sino también por los recursos finitos.*
Para mi la frase más importante de todo el discurso a la que nadie ha hecho el mínmo caso. Esto es una guerra por los recursos finitos (y según parece la primera victima de esa guerra va a ser Europa)


----------



## Julc (12 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Al final , esta banda de subnormales se creyeron todo lo que les mostró Hollywood... y mientras lucharon cobardemente en superioridad numérica y de medios, se tragaron igualmente que el ejército ruso tenía combustible solo para 3 días y que todo estaba anticuado y que no avanzaban, al contrario, los ucros estaban llegando a las puertas de Moscú.
> 
> Ahora piden ayuda... que por supuesto, no va a llegar.



El nazijudío.
Joder, vaya circo.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Ígor Strelkov:

Resumen.

"No hay cambios en el frente occidental". - Cierto para la mayor parte de la línea del frente.

Algunos momentos famosos:

Según información no verificada, el enemigo en el área del asentamiento. Ternovka (región de Jarkov) fue directamente a la frontera estatal de la Federación Rusa. El asentamiento en sí, aparentemente, también está ocupado por el enemigo.

En el área al sur de Kreminnaya (LPR), las tropas rusas forzaron a Seversky Donets y se abrieron paso hacia el grupo que operaba desde Popasnaya, fracasaron. La ciudad de Liman (que Y. Podolyak "está a punto de tomar" durante tres o cuatro semanas, o incluso más) todavía está firmemente en manos del enemigo.

La situación en las afueras del suroeste de Donetsk en Maryinka es incomprensible (para mí). Fuentes oficiales afirman que parte del pueblo aún está en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD y continúan los combates en la zona del basurero. Los no oficiales: informan que (como ya escribí), supuestamente, la aldea está nuevamente bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (está ocupada por ucranianos como resultado de la reorganización mal organizada de partes de la RPD) y ahora - sin atreverse a informar este "arriba" - el comando está reuniendo fuerzas con urgencia, para recuperar posiciones previamente tomadas (con gran derramamiento de sangre).

En el área al sur de Izyum y en la "dirección opuesta a la ofensiva" -cerca de Gulyai-Pole- no se notó ningún avance de las tropas rusas.


----------



## MAEZAL (12 May 2022)

De los autores de "*Francia confiscó un pedido de mascarillas con destino a España" *ahora nos llega
*"La UE exigirá a los países compartir el gas si Rusia corta el suministro".*

La UE exigirá a los países compartir el gas si Rusia corta el suministro
Batalla desleal en la 'guerra' por conseguir material médico


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

La situación esta mala, mala para todos; USA, EU, Rusia, China y un sin fin de países. lo malo es que alguien puede perder la cabeza y ese es USA, analicemos empezando por Rusia:

*Rusia* ha logrado parar en parte los efectos de las sanciones pero ha de desarrollar o conseguir aun parte de los productos que son necesarias para desarrollarse, la decisión de armar hasta los dientes a Ucrania le obligara a una operación que será de un tipo más defensivo con contragolpes para ir avanzado poco a poco hasta lograr el control de Odessa, el corredor a Transnitria y alguna otras partes de Ucrania que aun no están en su poder pero necesaria para crear unas naciones o estados estables en la parte rusa, eso hará que la operación se alargue.

*USA*, las inflación, la recesión, las sanciones que muchas de ellas aun no han producido el efecto boomerang sino que están a la espera, aun hay stocks o no se han transmitido a toda la cadena de suministros y por ahora solo afectan el inicio de esa cadena, si la situación en Ucrania hubiera sido corta ya tendrían bastante con salir del COVID, al plantearse una guerra de media, larga duración, esto tendrá efectos nefastos para USA que llevaran al paro a mucha gente, hambrunas por falta de fertilizantes, catástrofes financieras y a un estallido social. Las elecciones a congresistas y senado para el Noviembre encima pueden empeorar las cosas.

*Europa*, inflación más recesión, las sanciones le perjudicaran gravemente incrementando el paro y la pobreza, como en USA el efecto boomerang de las sanciones aun es limitado pero ira creciendo en los próximos meses, una Europa que depende de muchos materia primas del mercado exterior para su transformación; Níquel, Litio, etc., además de fertilizantes, gas y petróleo.
La industria turística tendrá un mal año debido a la inflación y al coste de la gasolina, el incremento de las tasas de interés para prestamos y otro largo etc., que dejara a la gente de pensar en viajar para pensar en el día a día. Los bienes de lujo de Alemania, Francia e Italia se resistirán, en España como en Francia e Italia notaremos la falta o encarecimiento de fertilizantes y comida para ganado y la caída del turismo.
Se esperan conflictos sociales y entre socios de la UE.

*China*, caída de exportaciones a países occidentales, sobre todo en la incipiente industria de lujo china pero que afectara en mayor o menor medida a todos los productos, aparte del encarecimiento de los alimentos.
China tiene la opción de ser moneda de reserva pero no quieren serlo por la apreciación que llevaría.

*BRICS (excepto Rusia y China)*, una mezcla de lo que pasara en China con lo que pasara en Europa, Brasil tiene como punto fuerto sus exportaciones de materias primas.

*Tercer mundo y otro*s, encarecimiento de alimentos y productos básicos que pueden llevar a conflictos sociales.

Cisnes negros militares, que USA pierda la cabeza, China se vea obligada a intervenir (Taiwan, I. salamon, etc.), Japón con las Kuriles, Europa con los polacos entrando en Ucrania.

Cisnes negros financieros, desestabilización del sistema de derivados que llevara a una contracción de la masa monetaria y con ello a una escasez de crédito pero con más inflación.

Cisnes negro naturales, USA se puede ver muy afectada por la sequia y la temporada de huracanes (Junio empieza), asimismo Japón; terremotos y ciclones e indonesia; volcanes y ciclones.

Conclusión: Los efectos reales a lo que nos enfrentamos comenzaran a aparecer a principios de Verano, incrementándose a medida que pasa el tiempo, no quiere llegar a pensar si la situación actual se alarga más de seis meses.

Es solo un resumen de lo que creo esta por venir, sin contar nukes, ni pandemias ni otros cisnes negros, estos seis meses son decisivos.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo no discuto con subnormales... tengo el ignore petado pero me da igual.
> Ya no se trata se opiniones o de debate, se trata de no perder el tiempo y ensuciar el hilo con propaganda basura.



Los posts del Rejon este son un festival del humor... el mundo al revés, es un cansino de cojones, se ha quedado como una Mascota de la cual reirte, el quiero y no puedo de su mundo feliz


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Mas noticias de Azovstal. Fuente Ucra.

*Las fuerzas de ocupación bloquean las salidas del metro "Azovstal", pero los defensores se defienden*

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - JUEVES, 12 DE MAYO DE 2022, 11:52

En Mariupol, los rusos bloquean las salidas del metro de la acería "Azovstal" y los defensores ucranianos lanzan contraataques.

Fuente: Asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andriushchenko en Telegram.

Discurso directo: "*Ayer el enemigo seguía intentando asaltar la zona. El objetivo principal - bloquear las salidas del sistema de paso del metro, que para el enemigo señalaba el traidor*. A pesar de esto, nuestros defensores de Mariupol están tratando de luchar, arriesgando todo. No hay palabras suficientes para describir el heroísmo de los defensores de Mariupol".

Detalles: Según Andriushchenko, *uno de los mayores problemas de los defensores son los drones. Si hubiera una forma de cegarlos o capturarlos, sería mucho más fácil para los soldados ucranianos*. Y no sólo en Azovstal.


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Don Nico, tiene usted mala memoria. EEUU siempre intenta lo mismo.
> 
> Bombardearon a Milosevic
> 
> ...



Lo que dice @Nico era cierto, pero los EEUU han quebrado todas las leyes o códigos que hubo en el pasado. No sé si llegaron a bombardear o no a Sadam, pero está claro que indujeron a que lo colgaran. Y no digamos los atentados que han ejecutado o financiado contra otros presidentes, incluidos los propios. Recuerdo en la agresión de la OTAN a Yugoslavia como se jactaba el enviado especial (Holbrooke) de los EEUU de una reunión que tuvo con Milosevic y otros líderes serbios, estos le explicaban las razones históricas por las que Kosovo era serbia, pues bien, el americano les interrumpió y les dijo que se dejaran de gilipolleces, etc. y les amenazó con bombardearles, cosa que hicieron poco después. Diría yo que los EEUU llevan décadas meándose y cagándose en todas las convenciones, leyes, tradiciones y costumbres del mundo mundial, así que los antiguos códigos medievales han quedado abolidos de facto.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Los posts del Rejon este son un festival del humor... el mundo al revés, es un cansino de cojones, se ha quedado como una Mascota de la cual reirte, el quiero y no puedo de su mundo feliz



No sé como agradecertelo..eres todo un crak jomio........


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé como agradecertelo..eres todo un crak jomio........



Sigue así, ya te queda menos para la medalla...


----------



## pepetemete (12 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Un acuerdo de paz es una victoria para el ciudadano medio de Europa. Un acuerdo suficiente con el que los piojosos que gobiernan en Rusia puedan vender algo digno a sus ciudadanos después del ridículo espantoso que están haciendo en Ucrania.





pemebe dijo:


> Mas noticias de Azovstal. Fuente Ucra.
> 
> *Las fuerzas de ocupación bloquean las salidas del metro "Azovstal", pero los defensores se defienden*
> 
> ...



Me llegan noticias de que el batallón Azov ha podido escapar por un túnel y están reconquistando Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Ígor Strelkov:

Resumen.

"No hay cambios en el frente occidental". - Cierto para la mayor parte de la línea del frente.

Algunos momentos famosos:

Según información no verificada, el enemigo en el área del asentamiento. Ternovka (región de Jarkov) fue directamente a la frontera estatal de la Federación Rusa. El asentamiento en sí, aparentemente, también está ocupado por el enemigo.

En el área al sur de Kreminnaya (LPR), las tropas rusas forzaron a Seversky Donets y se abrieron paso hacia el grupo que operaba desde Popasnaya, fracasaron. La ciudad de Liman (que Y. Podolyak "está a punto de tomar" durante tres o cuatro semanas, o incluso más) todavía está firmemente en manos del enemigo.

La situación en las afueras del suroeste de Donetsk en Maryinka es incomprensible (para mí). Fuentes oficiales afirman que parte del pueblo aún está en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD y continúan los combates en la zona del basurero. Los no oficiales: informan que (como ya escribí), supuestamente, la aldea está nuevamente bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (está ocupada por ucranianos como resultado de la reorganización mal organizada de partes de la RPD) y ahora - sin atreverse a informar este "arriba" - el comando está reuniendo fuerzas con urgencia, para recuperar posiciones previamente tomadas (con gran derramamiento de sangre).

En el área al sur de Izyum y en la "dirección opuesta a la ofensiva" -cerca de Gulyai-Pole- no se notó ningún avance de las tropas rusas.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*El jefe de la OTAN prevé un proceso de adhesión rápido si Finlandia presenta su candidatura.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha saludado la intención de Finlandia de presentar su candidatura para sumarse a esa alianza militar y añadió que el proceso de adhesión se desarrollará de forma rápida.

"Si Finlandia decide presentar una solicitud [de adhesión a la alianza], sería recibida calurosamente en la OTAN y el proceso de adhesión sería fluido y rápido", señaló Stoltenberg en una declaración.

Finlandia, añadió, es uno "de los socios más cercanos de la OTAN, una democracia madura, miembro de la Unión Europea y un importante contribuyente a la seguridad euroatlántica".


----------



## volador (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué carnicería!! Hay casi 25 tanques destruidos al pasar el río.




Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí. 

Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.

Instalar un puente de pontones en zona de guerra depende principalmente de la sorpresa y la velocidad a la que puedes pasar y ampliar la cabeza de puente sin olvidar proteger al mismo puente que automáticamente se convierte en objetivo de 1º grado.

Todo parece indicar que los Ucranianos tenían la información de que lo que tramaban los rusos y les dejan tender el puente sin molestarlos, dejan que pasen tropas y vehículos y cuando creen que tienen suficientes peces en la red, destruyen el puente masacran a los que han pasado y destrozan a los que estaba esperando turno para pasar.

Resultado, un BTG masacrado y otro mito del Ejercito Ruso que se nos cae.


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Yo no discuto con subnormales... tengo el ignore petado pero me da igual.
> Ya no se trata se opiniones o de debate, se trata de no perder el tiempo y ensuciar el hilo con propaganda basura.



Me molesta muchísimo que se "diviertan" con subnormales o mentirosos filotánicos, ellos se divertirán, pero a otros nos jode tener que pasar páginas hasta encontrar algo relevante. Tal y como yo veo las cosas, entre gente racional se argumenta la posición propia, se aportan los datos o fuentes que la sostienen y poco más, si alguien contra-argumenta con datos mejores, es de caballeros rectificar o matizar, sino, cada uno mantiene su posición pero no se entra en repetir lo mismo hasta el aburrimiento. Es una soberana estupidez creer que se puede convencer a gente irracional o maliciosa, solo se convence a gente racional si se le hace ver que no ha tenido en cuenta algo o se le aportan nuevos datos u otros que contradicen los propios. Pero es lo que hay, yo intento aguantar estoicamente porque la mayoría de los que se "divierten" son buena gente y al final uno se acabaría peleando hasta con los amigos, y eso es mejor no hacerlo.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

fuentes de Ucrania:

La economía de Ucrania está experimentando el trastorno más grave desde hace 30 años. Juzgar por sí mismo:
▪El bloque de puertos Ucranianos trae al país la pérdida diaria de $ 180 millones (después de Rusia bloqueó los puertos de la Marina en los mares Negro y de Azov se llevó a cabo casi el 70% de las exportaciones);
▪s brote de las hostilidades, el consumo de electricidad en Ucrania se ha reducido en casi dos veces - de 24 a 13,5 GW durante las horas pico. Esto significa que la mayoría de las empresas industriales cerrar y no trabajo (de acuerdo con la OP de datos oficial de alrededor del 50% de las empresas ucranianas han cesado sus actividades);
▪El sector bancario también está en colapso debido a la flacidez y el cierre de oficinas y cajeros automáticos créditos.
¿Cómo puede sobrevivir el país? Muy simple - Ucrania se basa únicamente en la ayuda financiera de los socios "occidentales". Sin embargo, incluso los $ 25 billón recibieron en forma de préstamos y donaciones directas sólo lo suficiente "por primera vez".


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.
> 
> ...



VEO las fotos y es como si se hubieran peleado entre ellos para volver atras por el ponton cuando vieron la barrera de artilleria.

Estan practicamente uno encima de otro.

No tiene sentido.Ese sitio tuvo que convertirse en el puto infierno.


----------



## maldito (12 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.
> 
> ...



La información satelital se le olvida, en este sentido los ucranianos tienen la ventaja de la información occidental que anula cualquier sorpresa del ejército ruso.


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

. El Kremlin reacciona al anuncio de ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN


El Kremlin percibe como una amenaza el próximo ingreso en la OTAN de Finlandia, que anunció este jueves que planea solicitar la membresía "sin demora", ha declarado ante la prensa el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov.
Después de la entrada de Finlandia en el bloque militar, el actuar del Gobierno ruso dependerá del grado de acercamiento de la infraestructura militar a las fronteras de Rusia, dio a entender el vocero de Vladímir Putin.
"Existe un encargo vigente del presidente y comandante en jefe para desarrollar una lista de medidas con el fin de *reforzar nuestros flancos occidentales* en relación con el reforzamiento del flanco oriental de la OTAN, es decir, la OTAN se está moviendo hacia nosotros", señaló Peskov.

"Así que, por supuesto, todo ello serán elementos para un análisis especial y el desarrollo de las medidas necesarias para equilibrar la situación y garantizar nuestra seguridad", agregó.
El funcionario reiteró que "la expansión de la OTAN y el acercamiento de la infraestructura militar de la alianza" hacia las fronteras rusas no hace al mundo, y, sobre todo, al continente euroasiático "más estable y seguro".
Tanto Finlandia, como la vecina Suecia llevaban años oponiéndose a la idea de unirse a la OTAN en un aparente intento de mantener la neutralidad entre Rusia y Occidente, pero esa dinámica cambió después del inicio de las acciones militares de Moscú en Ucrania.
Hace dos semanas, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, declaró que el proceso del ingreso de ambos países en el bloque militar "puede transcurrir muy rápido", ya que "son miembros de la Unión Europea", y les darían "la bienvenida".


----------



## workforfood (12 May 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La información satelital se le olvida, en este sentido los ucranianos tienen la ventaja de la información occidental que anula cualquier sorpresa del ejército ruso.



Pues igual que los rusos, a lo mejor no sabes que los rusos también tienen satélites y aviones espía.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EL FUTURO DE MARIUPOL
> 
> Denis Pushilin, presidente de la RPD, ha revelado nuevas y sorprendentes informaciones sobre el futuro de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



que monten un inmenso campo de airsoft


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Sigue así, ya te queda menos para la medalla...



Ya me queda menos para coger a uno de estos japutas....


----------



## John Nash (12 May 2022)

Criptopánico: el bitcoin perfora los 27.000 dólares y la 'stablecoin' Terra sigue su desplome


La capitalización de todas ellas se ha dejado en torno a un 6% en las últimas 24 horas y su valor conjunto en el mercado es de 1,21 billones de dólares




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Bartleby (12 May 2022)

Este verano, media Europa en la oficina, venciendo la guerra a Putin.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Como reaccionará Rusia con la adhesión a la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia?


----------



## maldito (12 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues igual que los rusos, a lo mejor no sabes que los rusos también tienen satélites y aviones espía.



Salvo excepciones la tecnología rusa va muy por detrás.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Rusia asegura que el ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es "definitivamente" una amenaza para Rusia*
Rusia ha asegurado que la decisión de Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN era "definitivamente" una amenaza para *Rusia* y que la expansión del bloque militar no haría que Europa o el mundo fueran más estables.

Hablando con los periodistas en una conferencia telefónica, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que los pasos dados por Finlandia para unirse a la OTAN eran motivo de arrepentimiento y una razón para imponer una respuesta simétrica.

El presidente y el primer ministro de Finlandia dijeron el jueves que su país debe presentar una solicitud para unirse a la alianza militar de la OTAN "sin demora".


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Los posts del Rejon este son un festival del humor... el mundo al revés, es un cansino de cojones, se ha quedado como una Mascota de la cual reirte, el quiero y no puedo de su mundo feliz



Un forero definió a gaviotón de la mejor manera posible: el pingüino gilipollas


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Un forero definió a gaviotón de la mejor manera posible: el pingüino gilipollas



Pues a ti otro forero te definió como: la rata de cloaca del foro y terminó como el cabo chusquero.......


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Albares: "La petición de Finlandia refleja que no sólo está en juego Ucrania"*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, UE y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares, ha afirmado que la intención de un país tradicionalmente pacifista como Finlandia de entrar en la OTAN se debe a que la agresión ilegal rusa ha extendido el sentimiento de que "no sólo está en juego la integridad y soberanía de *Ucrania*".

Así lo ha sostenido el ministro en una intervención por videoconferencia desde Madrid con motivo de la inauguración la jornada titulada "La OTAN en el Flanco Sur: el Sahel y el Mediterráneo", organizada por el Ministerio en Casa de Mediterráneo, que tiene su sede en Alicante.

Según el ministro, la* invasión* de *Rusia* a *Ucrania* ha iniciado "procesos inéditos" que se traducen en "una unidad en la respuesta sin precedentes" tanto entre los socios europeos como entre comunitarios y trasatlánticos.


----------



## volador (12 May 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La información satelital se le olvida, en este sentido los ucranianos tienen la ventaja de la información occidental que anula cualquier sorpresa del ejército ruso.



Pues si sabes de antemano que no vas a tener el factor sorpresa y tienes que vadear el rio por cojones, no te queda más remedio que defender el puente y la cabeza de puente con todo lo que tengas, porque el enemigo va a aprovechar la situación.

El problema es que los Rusos no gozan de superioridad aérea y su artillería tampoco anda muy fina como para dar protección a una operación relativamente compleja como es la de vadear un rio con pontones y se supone que los Rusos eran los especialistas mundiales en estas operaciones.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Hoy el pingüino gilipollas tien turno de mañanas...


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Rusia advierte de que en caso de conflicto directo con la OTAN "hay riesgo de guerra nuclear"*
*Rusia* ha afirmado que el suministro de armas occidentales a *Ucrania*, el entrenamiento de las tropas ucranianas en su uso, el envío de mercenarios y los ejercicios de la OTAN junto a las fronteras rusas aumentan la posibilidad de un conflicto directo, en el que siempre existe el riesgo de una guerra nuclear en toda regla.

"El suministro a *Ucrania* por parte de los países de la OTAN de armas, el entrenamiento de sus tropas para utilizar equipos occidentales, el envío de mercenarios y ejercicios por parte de la Alianza cerca de nuestras fronteras aumentan la probabilidad de un conflicto directo y abierto entre la OTAN y* Rusia* (...), señaló el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad, Dmitri Medvédev.

En su cuenta de Telegram, el exmandatario ruso añadió que "tal conflicto siempre tiene el riesgo de convertirse en una guerra nuclear en toda regla".


----------



## Sergei Mamani (12 May 2022)

Bueno, entonces Járkov no entrará en los planes de Rusia? visto lo visto tomarlo seria otro Mariúpol, mismo caso de Odesa, cuidades que fueron muy prorrusas pero sufrieron la ingeniería social ucraniana en su máximo esplendor

ningún follaotan puede negar que ucrania trabajó muy bien el antirrusismo en la última década


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como reaccionará Rusia con la adhesión a la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia?



Nada, sería guerra nucelar.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hoy el pingüino gilipollas tien turno de mañanas...



Hoy la rata de cloaca.... cabo chusquero.... esta hay mas GILIPOLLAS que de costumbre.......


----------



## otroyomismo (12 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así *que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo *que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.
> 
> ...



estooo, titulo?


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Los atrincherados en Azovstal resisten con la planta bloqueada por los rusos.*
Los soldados ucranianos del regimiento de Azov que permanecen sitiados en la acería de Azovstal, en la sureña ciudad ucraniana de *Mariupol*, resisten los ataques del ejército ruso, que ha bloqueado en las últimas horas las salidas de los pasajes subterráneos de la gigantesca planta.
Según informó el asesor del alcalde de *Mariupol*, Petro Andriushchenko, en su cuenta de Telegram, pese a que las tropas rusas han bloqueando esas salidas en la planta, "los defensores ucranianos están lanzando contraataques".
En la acería de la ciudad portuaria del mar de Azov permanece atrincherado un grupo de soldados del citado regimiento, perteneciente a un ala ultranacionalista pero incorporado al ejército ucraniano desde que comenzó la *invasión* del país.
La instalación siderúrgica es el último reducto de la resistencia ucraniana en la zona, después de que los rusos se hayan hecho con el control de la ciudad y su alrededores tras más de dos meses de asedio en el que la urbe costera ha quedado prácticamente destruida.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

No has cogido la respuesta?era por las medallas...


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

La guerra contra los genocidas rusos está demostrando lo que se puede llevar incluso a las estrategias empresariales o de gobierno, que al final es lo mismo, muchas veces no es cuestión de la mejor decisión, es cuestión de que la decisión sea rápida.


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Reino Unido señala la "incapacidad" de Rusia para apoderarse de la ciudades más importantes.*
La retirada de las fuerzas rusas de la región de* Jarkov* es un reconocimiento tácito de la incapacidad de Moscú para apoderarse de las ciudades estratégicamente más importantes de *Ucrania*, ha asegurado el Ministerio de Defensa británico en su parte de *guerra* diario.

"A pesar del éxito ruso en el cerco de Jarkov en las primeras etapas del conflicto", afirma, "parece que Moscú ha retirado unidades de la región para reorganizarse y reponer sus fuerzas tras numerosas bajas. Una vez reconstituidas, estas fuerzas probablemente se desplegarán en la orilla oriental del río Siverskyi Donets, formando una fuerza de bloqueo para proteger el flanco izquierdo de la principal concentración de fuerzas rusas y las principales líneas de suministro para las operaciones cerca de Izium".


----------



## Argentium (12 May 2022)

*Los precios del gas en Europa suben por el descenso de los flujos rusos*
12/05/2022

Los precios del gas al por mayor en Gran Bretaña y Holanda subieron el jueves ante la caída de los flujos de gas ruso a través de Ucrania y la escasez del sistema en el Reino Unido, mientras que el anuncio de las sanciones rusas a una serie de entidades energéticas añadió más preocupación sobre el futuro suministro de gas.
En el mercado británico del gas, el contrato para entrega inmediata TRGBNBPWKD subió 17 peniques hasta 60 peniques por termia, mientras que el contrato para entrega al día siguiente TRGBNBPD1 subió 31,50 peniques hasta 77,50 peniques por termia.
Los datos de National Grid indican que el jueves por la mañana la red británica tenía un déficit de 6,2 millones de metros cúbicos (mcm).
Una caída de 9 mcm/día en los flujos de gas noruego a través del gasoducto Langeled y las exportaciones completas en el interconector IUK tras el fin del mantenimiento contribuyeron a la ligera escasez de oferta, dijeron los analistas de Refinitiv en su informe matutino.
En el mercado holandés del gas, el contrato para entrega al día siguiente TRNLTTFD1 subió 11,72 euros hasta 95,72 euros por megavatio/hora (MWh) y el contrato para entrega en junio TRNLTTFMc1 subió 12 euros hasta 105,70 euros/MWh.
“Creo que ese pico se ha visto hoy, es una respuesta a la reducción del flujo a través de Ucrania”, dijo a Reuters Ole Hvalbye, analista de materias primas del banco SEB.
Las entregas de gas ruso a través del punto de entrada Sudzha a Ucrania, la única alternativa a la transmisión suspendida a través del punto de tránsito Sokhranivka, que Ucrania cerró el martes, se redujeron en 20 mcm/día el jueves.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Un vídeo muestra a soldados rusos disparando a civiles ucranianos desarmados.*
La cadena estadounidense CNN publicó este jueves un video obtenido por la cámara de vigilancia de un negocio en las afueras de *Kiev* en el que aparentemente varios soldados rusos disparan a dos civiles ucranianos desarmados.

La cadena asegura que el video al que ha tenido acceso forma parte de la investigación de los supuestos crímenes de guerra cometidos por las tropas rusas en *Ucrania* que actualmente tramitan los fiscales ucranianos.

Ambos civiles murieron tras el tiroteo que, según la cadena, atenta contra las convenciones de guerra que prohíben atacar a civiles.

Uno de ellos era el propietario de un concesionario de vehículos que fue saqueado, cuya familia no facilitó su nombre, y el segundo se llamaba Leonid Oleksiyovych Plyats, de 68 años, y trabajaba como guardia de seguridad del negocio.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> fuentes de Ucrania:
> 
> La economía de Ucrania está experimentando el trastorno más grave desde hace 30 años. Juzgar por sí mismo:
> ▪El bloque de puertos Ucranianos trae al país la pérdida diaria de $ 180 millones (después de Rusia bloqueó los puertos de la Marina en los mares Negro y de Azov se llevó a cabo casi el 70% de las exportaciones);
> ...




La economía es una mierda... es como es y no importa cómo la quieras vender...

En este tipo de guerra, larga, lenta y donde un inmenso elefante te pasa por encima, poco o nada tienes que hacer...

Ucrania hoy SUBSISTE porque está financiada externamente, de lo contrario le sería imposible... en estos momentos el sector público, transporte y algo de actividad primaria es lo que se sostiene en pié... con esto un estado no puede subsistir más de un par de meses en pié por su propia cuenta y todo ello entrando en una depauperación de profundidad inmensa...

Qúe significa todo esto... pues que QUIEN FINANCIA esto tiene que ser consecuente lo que CUESTA lo que está financiando... son unos 30 millones de seres humanos... ¿Hasta dónde se les podrá financiar?... y en realidad ¿qué supone para quíen los financia esa financiación?...

Cada vez que una de esas 30 millones de personas COME, caga, se mueve, habla por teléfono, va o viene, compra o duerme:

- Rusia GANA UN POQUITO MAS LA GUERRA...

Hay gente que piensa que serán las armas las que destrozarán a los rusos... otros que serán esas mismas armas las que hundirán a la OTAN...

Pero yo me temo que serán los 30 millones de Ucranianos que cagando y comiendo harán su trabajo de hormiguitas, invisible, eso sí, pero constante... lo peor es que otra cosa no pueden hacer... en fin... lo que hay....


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Finlandia asegura que la posible adhesión a la OTAN no está dirigida "contra nadie"*
El presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, ha recalcado varias veces en Helsinki, junto al primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, que la posible adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN no está dirigida "contra nadie", haciendo al alusión a *Moscú*, en el marco de la* invasión* rusa en *Ucrania*.

"Si queremos maximizar nuestra seguridad, significa maximizar la defensa de nuestro país", ha explicado Niinistö durante una rueda de prensa, añadiendo que "nadie puede ofenderse si alguien (un país) quiere defenderse", tal y como ha informado el diario 'Ilta Sanomat'.

Así, el presidente finlandés destacó en rueda de prensa que *Rusia* decidió intentar sacarle el poder de decisión a Finlandia en su propia defensa exigiendo que la Alianza Atlántica no se expanda más hacia el este.


----------



## lapetus (12 May 2022)

Esto de Suecia y Finlandia le está bien empleado a Rusia, que lleva 30 años sin intervenir en la política europea desde dentro.
Mientras los angloamericanos financian partidos y colocan títeres, los rusos han retozado felizmente, esperando que los "socios" se contuvieran.
Ahora el anglo desatado activa sus títeres, y la única respuesta que le queda a Rusia es la amenaza y los gruñidos.

Si hubiesen apoyado un partido político fuerte en Finlandia y en otros países, ahora no vendrían los lloros.


----------



## Argentium (12 May 2022)

Con los tulipanes por lo menos tenias un bulbo, algo tangible y palpable, aquí nadie sabe lo que es eso *y menos PARA QUE SIRVE¡¡¡

Caos cripto: Tether, la mayor stablecoin mundial, cae por debajo de 1 dólar*

_




_CriptoHace 5 minutos (12.05.2022 13:18)

_Por Laura Sánchez_

Investing.com - Tether, la stablecoin más grande del mundo, ha roto este jueves su paridad de 1 dólar en una nueva jornada de pánico en el sector de las criptomonedas.

El token ha llegado a hundirse hasta 0,98 centavos.

*Siga aquí la evolución de Tether:* Tether | Precio y Cotización del USDT hoy - Investing.com

El declive de Tether se produjo después de que terraUSD, otra stablecoin, cayera por debajo de los 30 centavos.

Vijay Ayyar, director internacional del intercambio de criptomonedas Luno, dijo que la medida probablemente fue un "miedo impulsado por la especulación" como resultado de las consecuencias de la caída de UST.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*La 'contraofensiva del mordisco' consigue liberar Járkov.*
Lo llaman "la contraofensiva del mordisco". Para combatir los grandes movimientos de columnas rusas, pesadas y lentas como una manada de paquidermos, *los ucranianos usan la estrategia de desgastar al enemigo con pequeños ataques aquí y allá*, sabiendo que clavan mil alfileres que pueden desangrar a las tropas de la Z mejor que con un cañonazo. Así, *Ucrania* se apunta la segunda gran victoria bélica de la invasión tras la batalla de Kiev: la liberación de Járkov, la segunda gran ciudad del país. Putin aún no tiene ninguna.

Desde hace unos días, la contraofensiva, anunciada por el alto mando ucraniano, buscaba expulsar a los rusos hacia su propia frontera al norte y este. Pero el *objetivo no es solo liberar territorio, sino, sobre todo, cortar las vías logísticas que alimentan la pinza rusa* al norte del Donbás, es decir, la carretera y el ferrocarril que, desde la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, lleva tropas, armamento, comida, medicinas y gasolina hasta el frente. Sin ese oxígeno, los rusos estarán en serios problemas para mantener su ofensiva. 









La 'contraofensiva del mordisco' consigue liberar Járkov


Lo llaman "la contraofensiva del mordisco". Para combatir los grandes movimientos de columnas rusas, pesadas y lentas como una manada de paquidermos, los ucranianos usan...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Analisis del Discurso Completo.
> 
> 1. China:
> 
> ...




Ese discurso es de perogrullo, proyección y un brindis al sol.

Todos los conflictos bélicos internacionales del imperio son por los recursos ajenos.

Lo demás es muy tedioso por ya sabido y discutido. La vaina va de soltar pasta.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Entre el video de las zorritas llorando en el vaticano y el desfile del día de la victoria en Mariupol el pingüino gilipollas ta nutrido pa un mes


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Pongo vídeo donde los rusos disparan por la espalda a unos civiles y el mod de la prensa rusa tarda 30 segundos en eliminarlo  


https://edition.cnn.com/2022/05/11/e...ans/index.html


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 May 2022)

*El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia*

El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia cobra cada vez más cuerpo: la guerra por delegación de los ucranianos contra la invasión de Moscú podría acabar librándose sin el espectáculo de tener una mano atada a la espalda.

El recrudecimiento se ve en las palabras y en los hechos: los acontecimientos sugieren que se está descartando la vía diplomática, al menos a corto plazo. 

El martes, en Ramstein [base norteamericana en Alemania], la OTAN decidió enviar nuevas armas pesadas (incluidas las alemanas), y el subsecretario de Estado británico para las Fuerzas Armadas, James Heappey, explicó que los aliados están proporcionando a Ucrania armas a distancia que le permitirán a Kiev golpear territorio ruso, destacando que el Reino Unido considera «completamente legítimo que Ucrania apunte al interior de Rusia para interrumpir su logística, ya que si no se interrumpiera contribuiría directamente a las muertes y la carnicería en suelo ucraniano». Esto se aproxima a una declaración de guerra, ya que Heappey está afirmando básicamente que están armando a los ucranianos con el fin de que golpeen a Rusia en su suelo.......

Lo spettro di uno scontro diretto Nato-Russia | il manifesto 

El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia – Rebelion


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

La zona industrial bajo armas pesadas…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Top5 (12 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con los tulipanes por lo menos tenias un bulbo, algo tangible y palpable, aquí nadie sabe lo que es eso *y menos PARA QUE SIRVE¡¡¡
> 
> Caos cripto: Tether, la mayor stablecoin mundial, cae por debajo de 1 dólar*
> 
> ...



Esto es de puro sentido común.
Ya hace unos ¿meses? dije que las criptomonedas dependen de la energía disponible para ellas y del hardware, recursos, materias primas.
Si no hay energía eléctrica, ¿cómo operas con ellas?

Si hubieran conseguido colocar un satélite autosuficiente que les diera el espacio requerido por esa criptomoneda y la energía para operar también dependerías de obtener la conexión a ese satélite...
Con las materias primas FÍSICAS en un mundo FÍSICO no tienes ese problema.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

Y Cascadia y la Dust Bowl Evangelican Republic, Tejas y...


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido señala la "incapacidad" de Rusia para apoderarse de la ciudades más importantes.*
> La retirada de las fuerzas rusas de la región de* Jarkov* es un reconocimiento tácito de la incapacidad de Moscú para apoderarse de las ciudades estratégicamente más importantes de *Ucrania*, ha asegurado el Ministerio de Defensa británico en su parte de *guerra* diario.
> 
> "A pesar del éxito ruso en el cerco de Jarkov en las primeras etapas del conflicto", afirma, "parece que Moscú ha retirado unidades de la región para reorganizarse y reponer sus fuerzas tras numerosas bajas. Una vez reconstituidas, estas fuerzas probablemente se desplegarán en la orilla oriental del río Siverskyi Donets, formando una fuerza de bloqueo para proteger el flanco izquierdo de la principal concentración de fuerzas rusas y las principales líneas de suministro para las operaciones cerca de Izium".



Los ciudadanos de JARKOV, no sabrás tú de dónde sacan sus finanzas para pagar el combustible que compran????... yo me lo pregunto a menudo, bueno más bien no me lo pregunto, me lo preguntaba, ahora prefiero no mirar... 

Cada una de estas victorias me sabe a... bueno, miro la cuenta del banco... voy a comprar... miro la nómina... a qué me saben estas bellas y hermosas victorias...

Todas esas personas que hemos liberado de la opresión horrenda y horripilante de esos rusos pues son HORMIGUITAS deglutidoras que se van llevando NUESTRO FUTURO, sin poder hacer otra cosa, esos sí, ni ser responsables, ni culpables, pero... poquito a poquito, cagada a cagada, sin prisa y sin pausa...

Así es la puta economía...


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Nada, sería guerra nuclear.



Que vá,harán lo que llevan haciendo desde el principio de la guerra, amenazar. No tienen otra.


¿Cuantos ultimátum han lanzado a Mariupol y Azovstal?


Pues eso .


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto de Suecia y Finlandia le está bien empleado a Rusia, que lleva 30 años sin intervenir en la política europea desde dentro.
> Mientras los angloamericanos financian partidos y colocan títeres, los rusos han retozado felizmente, esperando que los "socios" se contuvieran.
> Ahora el anglo desatado activa sus títeres, y la única respuesta que le queda a Rusia es la amenaza y los gruñidos.
> 
> Si hubiesen apoyado un partido político fuerte en Finlandia y en otros países, ahora no vendrían los lloros.



Creo que el problema viene de mucho antes, Gorbachov con su aperturismo provocó un colapso absurdo, deberían de haber hecho algo parecido a los chinos, apertura económica con control estatal, por supuesto que ninguna concesión a la independencia de nadie, mucho menos permitir el ingreso en la OTAN de las repúblicas bálticas o de Polonia. Cuando gente maliciosa o de bajo nivel toma un país el resultado siempre es calamitoso. Y para colmo tras Gorbachov llegó Yeltsin, un asqueroso borracho que remató la pésima gestión de Gorbachov. Putin está intentando recomponer lo que nunca debió de haberse destruido.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

maldito dijo:


> La información satelital se le olvida, en este sentido los ucranianos tienen la ventaja de la información occidental que anula cualquier sorpresa del ejército ruso.



Te debes de creer que los rusos solo tienen un palito selfie que levantan con el brazo para ver las trincheras ukras.

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Von der Leyen: "Rusia es una amenaza directa para el orden mundial"*
*Rusia* es la "amenaza más directa" para el orden internacional debido a su *invasión* de *Ucrania*, ha declarado en Tokio la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.

*Rusia* "es hoy la amenaza más directa para el orden mundial con la* guerra* bárbara contra *Ucrania* y su pacto preocupante con China", dijo Von der Leyen después de reunirse con el primer ministro japonés, Fumio Kishida, con el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La zona industrial bajo armas pesadas…poco a poco y sin pausa…



Que puta manía de gastar munición, con lo fácil que ye dejalos que mueran de asco y hambre en fraguel rock....


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La zona industrial bajo armas pesadas…poco a poco y sin pausa…



Y tan "poco a poco", alguno se muere de viejo antes.


----------



## Top5 (12 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia*
> 
> El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia cobra cada vez más cuerpo: la guerra por delegación de los ucranianos contra la invasión de Moscú podría acabar librándose sin el espectáculo de tener una mano atada a la espalda.
> 
> ...



La política y diplomacia del siglo XXI parece estar llena de retrasados mentales...


----------



## SanRu (12 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Bueno, entonces Járkov no entrará en los planes de Rusia? visto lo visto tomarlo seria otro Mariúpol, mismo caso de Odesa, cuidades que fueron muy prorrusas pero sufrieron la ingeniería social ucraniana en su máximo esplendor
> 
> ningún follaotan puede negar que ucrania trabajó muy bien el antirrusismo en la última década



Si fuera objetivo ruso, Jarkov caería como fruta madura porque su conquista siempre será tras la toma del Dombass por los rusos.
El golpe moral que supondría para el ejército ucraniano ser incapaces, con lo mejor de su ejercito, de haber detenido la ofensiva rusa en el Dombass, hará que Jarkov caiga sin apenas lucha.

Es por eso que los rusos no atacarán grandes ciudades hasta que se cierre la bolsa del Donbass y las tropas ucranianas sean aniquilidadas o rendidas, y eso sucederá cuando se hará realidad cuando caiga Kramatorsk.

Creo que Kramatorsk será el siguiente Mariupol


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Rusos disparando por la espalada a dos civiles. Pero eh, que iban a liberarlos que me lo ha dicho el hijoPutin


----------



## SanRu (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que puta manía de gastar munición, con lo fácil que ye dejalos que mueran de asco y hambre en fraguel rock....



Las bombas desmoralizan al enemigo y mantienen activas a tus tropas.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Las bombas desmoralizan al enemigo y mantienen activas a tus tropas.



Pero si no tienen ni extremidades que moral van tener ohhhhhhh


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y tan "poco a poco", alguno se muere de viejo antes.



En Alepo tardaron desde 2012—2016…los rusos se lo toman con paciencia…


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

RT


*Corea del Norte confirma un primer caso de coronavirus*

Publicado:12 may 2022 00:04 GMT

Las autoridades concluyeron que las muestras recogidas el pasado domingo de un paciente con fiebre en Pionyang se correspondían con la variante ómicron.


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Concretamente de más de dos siglos de expolio y control de los recursos y materias primas por el globalismo del capital occidental. A veces imponiendo la fuerza bruta y otras por medio de la imposición del sistema libremercantil que da ventaja a sus multinacionales cotizadas, de consecuencias a veces más devastadoras que una guerra.
> El liberalismo es el arma más perversa del capital financiero por su estrategia del engaño semántico al incauto que cae en la trampa de eso de las libertades (de los de arriba para saquearte).






Edito: habría que quitarles la hoz y el martillo...defienden a cualquiera menos a los trabajadores de verdad.

SON LUMPEN DEL GLOBALSIONISMO!!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

VK RU "El comandante de una compañía separada de ingenieros y zapadores, callsing "Sakha", habló sobre sus combatientes: Todos son voluntarios. El primer grupo de ingenieros militares se graduó del Centro de Acción contra Minas del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso en Donetsk"


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto de Suecia y Finlandia le está bien empleado a Rusia, que lleva 30 años sin intervenir en la política europea desde dentro.
> Mientras los angloamericanos financian partidos y colocan títeres, los rusos han retozado felizmente, esperando que los "socios" se contuvieran.
> Ahora el anglo desatado activa sus títeres, y la única respuesta que le queda a Rusia es la amenaza y los gruñidos.
> 
> Si hubiesen apoyado un partido político fuerte en Finlandia y en otros países, ahora no vendrían los lloros.



No creas... hacer lo hicieron durante más de 50 años... hasta que se dieron cuenta que mantener hormiguitas cuesta pasta, mucha, mucha pasta y te puede llevar a la ruina... que fue lo que aconteció a una economía de guerra, algo inusitado, pero... 

Mira el Tio Sam... puede que ni siquiera los rusos sean tan ricos como son los habitantes de EEUU y... y... y... hay país que tenga deuda más grande y menos derechos sociales o calidad de vida con respeto de la renta general...

Y miraron a los chinos... ellos sí son muy suyos y van a lo suyo... lo de los demás, está de más deben pensar... hoy Rusia hace lo mismo y... y... pues quíen quiera mantenerse de Rusia, ya le puede aportar a Rusia, que si no... 

Y mira tú, para qué cohones querrá Rusia a los Finlandeses???' que no son demasiados, pero tienen un nivel de renta que para qué...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

_*Gazprom Germania, que fue incautada por Alemania a Rusia, ya no recibe todos los volúmenes contratados, según el ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck
*_




*Ucrania no reabrirá la ruta del gas hasta que controle el sistema de tránsito*

Ucrania no reabrirá la ruta suspendida de tránsito de gas de Sokhranovka desde Rusia a los clientes europeos hasta que Kiev obtenga el control de su sistema de tránsito de gas, dijo el jueves el jefe del operador del sistema GTSOU a Reuters.

El gasoducto a través de ese punto de cruce atraviesa la región ucraniana de Lugansk, parte de la cual ha estado bajo el control de los separatistas respaldados por Rusia desde 2014. Rusia invadió Ucrania en febrero. 24.

El funcionario del gas, Sergiy Makogon, dijo en comentarios escritos que había suficiente capacidad para que el gigante estatal ruso del gas Gazprom entregara todos sus volúmenes con destino a Europa a través de la ruta de tránsito de Sudzha, que permanece abierta.

Dijo que Gazprom no sabía que los separatistas respaldados por Moscú en el este de Ucrania habían comenzado a robar gas que transitaba por Ucrania, lo que Kiev dijo que era una de las razones por las que anunció una "fuerza mayor" en los flujos de gas a través de Sokhranovka.

(Informe de Pavel Polityuk Escrito por Tom Balmforth Edición de Mark Potter)


----------



## Mongolo471 (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vá,harán lo que llevan haciendo desde el principio de la guerra, amenazar. No tienen otra.
> 
> 
> ¿Cuantos ultimátum han lanzado a Mariupol y Azovstal?
> ...



Lo que está claro es que Kaliningrado no será lo mismo cuando entre Suecia, han perdido el Báltico y parte del Norte por el mar negro.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

RT


*"Ni salen de la fábrica": **Musk elogia a los empleados chinos frente a los estadounidenses que "intentan no ir a trabajar"*

Publicado:11 may 2022 23:52 GMT


Repita conmigo: Este no es un oligarca. Es un noble, y emprendedor empresario que empezó en el garaje de sus padres.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Denuncian purgas en las aulas rusas por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Amnistía Internacional (AI) ha denunciado purgas en las aulas de las escuelas y universidades rusas por la expresión de opiniones contrarias a la actual *guerra en Ucrania*.

"Las libertades académicas también están siendo pisoteadas. Los educadores son obligados a difundir propaganda antiucraniana y a glorificar la operación especial rusa en *Ucrania*", aseguró Bruce Millar, director de AI para Europa Oriental y Asia Central, en un comunicado.

Millar denunció los informes sobre profesores detenidos, despedidos o multados por comentarios antibélicos realizados públicamente o en el transcurso de sus clases.

La nota destaca a Román Melnichenko, profesor asociado de la Universidad Estatal de Volgogrado, que fue despedido únicamente por reenviar un comentario contra la intervención militar rusa en la red social VKontakte.


----------



## Mabuse (12 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os la follariais a la de finlandia.. ahora que va a entrar en la otan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055690



Con desprecio, pero con furia porcina.


----------



## Michael_Knight (12 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Alepo tardaron desde 2012—2016…los rusos se lo toman con paciencia…



A Siria llegaron los rusos en 2015.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia*
> 
> El espectro de un enfrentamiento directo entre la OTAN y Rusia cobra cada vez más cuerpo: la guerra por delegación de los ucranianos contra la invasión de Moscú podría acabar librándose sin el espectáculo de tener una mano atada a la espalda.
> 
> ...



No veo que EEUU -y por tanto la OTAN- entre en un enfrentamiento directo contra Rusia.
Si veo que, después de los ucros, entren los polacos, lituanos, rumanos... como proxis
con intereses territoriales y pendencias de esas, pero no como OTAN. A medio plazo, no
habrá choque directo; si es que la economía aún no ha hecho su "trabajo" de demolición.

que no como OTAN


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Rusia asegura que responderá con "represalias" al acceso de Finlandia a la OTAN.*
Rusia ha asegurado este jueves que el anuncio que ha hecho Finlandia de su voluntad de pedir el ingreso en la OTAN es un "cambio radical" en su política exterior y que Moscú responderá ante ello.

"Rusia se verá obligada a tomar medidas de represalia, tanto de carácter técnico militar como de otro tipo, para impedir que surjan amenazas a su seguridad nacional", ha dicho el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso en un comunicado.

El presidente y el primer ministro de Finlandia han asegurado previamente que el país debe aplicar para formar parte de esta alianza militar "sin demora", un importante cambio en su política motivado por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"Helsinki debe ser consciente de la responsabilidad y de las consecuencias de tal movimiento", asegura el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Y tan "poco a poco", alguno se muere de viejo antes.



Y mientras sea en territorio ruso y bajo sus finanzas y lo que consuman lo saquen de ahí, hasta ahorrarán en pensiones... ya podríamos regalarles a unos 10 millones más de Ucranianos, ¿no te parece?...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Presidente #Putin : "_Estamos trabajando teniendo en cuenta las difíciles condiciones externas, tanto la difícil situación global como la presión de las sanciones de los estados occidentales. Además, estas sanciones están causando una crisis global.

Sus autores, guiados por miopes, ambiciones políticas infladas y rusofobia, están dañando sus propios intereses nacionales, sus propias economías y el bienestar de sus ciudadanos. Vemos esto principalmente debido al fuerte aumento de la inflación en Europa.

En algunos países, ya se ha acercado al 20%, y en la eurozona en su conjunto, los precios de las materias primas han subido un 11%.
Debido a leyes económicas objetivas, *la continuación de la obsesión por las sanciones conducirá inevitablemente a consecuencias irreversibles para la UE, para sus ciudadanos, así como para los países más pobres del mundo, que ya enfrentan los riesgos del hambre.*

Hago hincapié en que la culpa de esto recae por completo en las élites occidentales, que están dispuestas a sacrificar al resto del mundo para preservar su dominio global_.”


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*La OTAN, dispuesta a integrar a Finlandia rápidamente.*
El secretario general de la *OTAN*, Jens Stoltenberg, ha asegurado hoy que la Alianza está dispuesta a integrar a *Finlandia *de forma "rápida" si solicita su ingreso, después de que hoy los dirigentes del país nórdico hayan dado su apoyo a entrar en la organización en el contexto de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"Acojo con satisfacción la declaración conjunta del presidente (finlandés, Sauli) Niinistö y de la primera ministra, (Sanna) Marin, apoyando la solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN sin demora", indicó Stoltenberg en un mensaje a la prensa, en el que hizo hincapié en que las puertas de la Alianza Atlántica "están abiertas".

Stoltenberg ha recalcado que la opción de entrar en la OTAN es una "decisión soberana de Finlandia, que la OTAN respeta plenamente".

"Si Finlandia decidiera solicitar el ingreso, se le daría una cálida bienvenida en la OTAN y el proceso de adhesión sería fluido y rápido", subrayó.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Si fuera objetivo ruso, Jarkov caería como fruta madura porque su conquista siempre será tras la toma del Dombass por los rusos.
> El golpe moral que supondría para el ejército ucraniano ser incapaces, con lo mejor de su ejercito, de haber detenido la ofensiva rusa en el Dombass, hará que Jarkov caiga sin apenas lucha.
> 
> Es por eso que los rusos no atacarán grandes ciudades hasta que se cierre la bolsa del Donbass y las tropas ucranianas sean aniquilidadas o rendidas, y eso sucederá cuando se hará realidad cuando caiga Kramatorsk.
> ...



En tus sueños de proruso: Kiev y Jarkov no han caído por haberlos derrotados los ucranianos. Te acuerdas eso de "cautivo y desarmado el ejercito rojo" , en Ucrania será lo mismo: la tumba del comunismo mafioso ruso.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores reitera que Ucrania debe obtener estatus de candidata a UE en junio.*
El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores, *Dmytro Kuleba*, ha reclamado este jueves para *Ucrania *el estatus de país candidato para entrar a la Unión Europea (UE) y ha manifestado la esperanza de que la decisión se tome en la próxima cumbre europea entre el 23 y el 24 de junio.

Kuleba ha subrayado que dicha decisión "definirá en gran medida el futuro de Europa," tras reunirse en Berlín con el copresidente de los socialdemócratas alemanes, Lars Klingbeil.

"Se trata de anclar Ucrania en el proyecto de integración europeo, afirma el ministro, que también ha matizado que "es obvio" que el estatus de país candidato "no implica una membresía inmediata," sino que supone "fijar legalmente" a Kiev en el proceso de adhesión.

Kuleba considera además que "la Unión Europea necesita a Ucrania tanto como Ucrania necesita a la Unión Europea" y argumentó que la opinión pública en Ucrania y en el bloque de los Veintisiete está mayoritariamente a favor de la adhesión.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> rusia , guste o no tiene el poder hay una regla que dice que quien tiene el oro hace las reglas
> el oro hoy es la energia , quien la tiene ?? rusia
> el oro quien lo tiene , tambien rusia
> alimentos , quien los tiene?? rusia
> ...



Los vencedores de una guerra tienen la desventaja de que tienden a repetir la misma estrategia que ya les fue bien en el pasado, pero las circunstancias pueden haber cambiado. Durante los años 80 del siglo pasado a la antigua URSS la obligaron a competir en una carrera de armamentos que no podían financiar porque los precios del petróleo, entonces su principal ingreso, estaban hundidos por la superproducción de Arabia Saudí. Hoy en día ningún productor, ni siquiera Arabia saudí, tiene capacidad excedentaria, y la producción total mundial tiende a bajar porque ya hemos pasado el _peak-oil_. Rusia tiene ahora la sartén por el mango.


----------



## vil. (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Presidente #Putin : "_Estamos trabajando teniendo en cuenta las difíciles condiciones externas, tanto la difícil situación global como la presión de las sanciones de los estados occidentales. Además, estas sanciones están causando una crisis global.
> 
> Sus autores, guiados por miopes, ambiciones políticas infladas y rusofobia, están dañando sus propios intereses nacionales, sus propias economías y el bienestar de sus ciudadanos. Vemos esto principalmente debido al fuerte aumento de la inflación en Europa.
> 
> ...



Putin se informa en nuestra prensa económica, hijo la gran puta...

Pero Von der Leyen se informa en Twitter...

A ver quíen va a ganar esta guerra????


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

Fijo que algún valenciano debe haber por ahí.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> A Siria llegaron los rusos en 2015.



Je,je,je…los rusos ya estaban en Siria desde hace mucho en Tartus…desde tiempos de la URSS…nunca abandonaron a su aliado…sabían bien que tarde o temprano la OTAN atacarían a su aliado…los estaban esperando…

En 2013 los rusos derribaron dos misiles lanzados desde el Mediterráneo contra Siria…cuando empezaba a ir mal la guerra de la OTAN en Siria…


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

Pravda.


Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:

AvtoVAZ (8506) - 78%

Kia (4.604) -76%

Hyundai (4150) - 73%

Renault (2.231) - 84%

UAZ (1.620) - 36%

Skoda (1104) - 89%

Mitsubishi (867) - 58%

Volkswagen (825) - 91%

Haval (812) - 73

Toyota (786) - 91%

Modelos más populares

Vendido en abril de 2022:

1. Lada Granta 2598

2. Lada Vesta 1977

3. Lada Niva 2941


4. Hyundai Solaris 1804

5. Kia Río 1660

6. Hyundai Creta 1162

7 Renault Logan 902

8. Lada Largus VP 840

9. Skoda Rapid PA II 686

10 Renault Duster 644


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La situación esta mala, mala para todos; USA, EU, Rusia, China y un sin fin de países. lo malo es que alguien puede perder la cabeza y ese es USA, analicemos empezando por Rusia:
> 
> *Rusia* ha logrado parar en parte los efectos de las sanciones pero ha de desarrollar o conseguir aun parte de los productos que son necesarias para desarrollarse, la decisión de armar hasta los dientes a Ucrania le obligara a una operación que será de un tipo más defensivo con contragolpes para ir avanzado poco a poco hasta lograr el control de Odessa, el corredor a Transnitria y alguna otras partes de Ucrania que aun no están en su poder pero necesaria para crear unas naciones o estados estables en la parte rusa, eso hará que la operación se alargue.
> 
> ...



Joder tío, no vaticines terremotos y volcanes pa ponerlo todo peor.

Te faltó plagas de langostas y ataques de aliens.

Te moló lo de los cisnes eh ?


----------



## Caracalla (12 May 2022)

Finlandia solamente existe pk tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial adquirió un serie de compromisos con la URSS.

Si incumple los acuerdos, Rusia debe poner orden y separar las fronteras de la OTAN de St. Petersburgo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Me llegan noticias de que el batallón Azov ha podido escapar por un túnel y están reconquistando Mariupol.



Ya lo indica la noticia. Bloqueadas las salidas del metro. Tomaron un billete y salieron cuatro estaciones más allá.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 May 2022)

Orbán pide dinero a la UE a cambio de desbloquear el embargo al petróleo ruso


Hungría reclama que las sanciones excluyan a los suministros por oleoducto y que haya compensaciones económicas dentro del paquete REPowerEU que Bruselas presentará la semana próxima para acelerar la independencia energética europea de Rusia




www.eldiario.es





Con dos cojones. 
Igual que Antonio


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Los certificados OTAN no garantizan victorias.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…los rusos ya estaban en Siria desde hace mucho en Tartus…desde tiempos de la URSS…nunca abandonaron a su aliado…sabían bien que tarde o temprano la OTAN atacarían a su aliado…los estaban esperando…
> 
> En 2013 los rusos derribaron dos misiles lanzados desde el Mediterráneo contra Siria…cuando empezaba a ir mal la guerra de la OTAN en Siria…



Si la memoria no me engaña, la base naval de Tartus se abandonó tras la caída de la URSS.
Fue retomada tras el acuerdo con Assad en 2015 y reformada en 2016-17, al igual que la base
aérea de Himenein


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mensaje 20238
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso son soldados?
Mira que ropa llevan, son campesinos.
Confundís soldados con milicianos
Incluso dudo que sean milicianos, tienen mas pinta de ser agricultores de quienes sus vecinos han dado el chivatazo por hablar ruso.
Y así todo.
Ale, ahora dime que Putin tiene cáncer terminal y que Rusia no tiene combustible.


----------



## llabiegu (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda.
> 
> 
> Cuántos automóviles se vendieron en la Federación de Rusia y la caída de abril de 2022 a abril de 2021:
> ...



Lada Niva manda. El crack de los todoterrenos.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Fiblandia solamente existe pk tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial adquirió un serie de compromisos con la URSS.
> 
> Si incumple los acuerdos, Rusia debe poner orden y separar las fronteras de la OTAN de St. Petersburgo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Finlandia tiene un tratado de no agresión con Rusia que, obviamente, romperá unilateralmente.
Con todo lo que ello significa...


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

*Otros diez compradores de gas europeos han abierto cuentas en JSC Gazprombank, *
_* lo que duplica el número total de clientes dispuestos a pagar en rublos por el gas ruso, 
tal como exigió el presidente Vladimir Putin.

Un total de veinte empresas europeas han abierto cuentas, y otros 14 clientes han solicitado*_
* los documentos necesarios para abrirlas.*


----------



## ghawar (12 May 2022)

> Finlandia tiene un tratado de no agresión con Rusia que, obviamente, romperá unilateralmente.
> Con todo lo que ello significa...



Significa que los rusos son un chiste y que Putin es un inutil.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 May 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Lada Niva manda. El crack de los todoterrenos.



Un conocido ha tenido todo terrenos fantásticos. Pero. Cuando la gozó de verdad fue con el primero que tuvo, un Lada Niva.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Eso no funciona así. En EEUU hay división por la parte de abajo, las élites están unidas (incluso los republicanos quieren que Biden sea más duro contra Rusia que los propios demócratas), excepto una minoría que ya fue amortizada.
> Que por abajo haya división y miseria económica es bueno para las élites de EEUU.



Yo creo que en Estados Unidos sí hay dos élites en la actualidad. Por un lado tienes el declinante capitalismo industrial y energético que estaba representado por Trump y gran parte del partido republicano. 
El capitalismo de toda la vida, consumo, clase media fuerte, etc. 
También creo que es cierto que al menos con Trump los republicanos son el partido de la clase trabajadora de forma clara, al menos de la "no diversa". 
Por otra parte tienes a los financistas globalistas que han encontrado un gran aliado en el capitalismo tecnológico, ese de los psicópatas y autistas de Silicon Valley. El capitalismo del humo, tatuajes y desayunos de soja con quinoa. Que obviamente son demócratas, multicultis etc.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Salvo que Alemania tenga intereses muy ocultos en Argelia, cosa que dudo ampliamente teniendo en consideración a quíen compra sus armas habitualmente... no es un buen negocio poner tus huevos ahí... Argelia y Marruecos más temprano que tarde acabarán mal... y el Tio Sam arma a Marruecos, ya me contarás...
> 
> Antonio es un mamarracho, eso lo sabemos todos y lo de Marruecos y Argelia una cagada más del indigente, pero... no debemos llevarnos a engaño, Argelia pende también de un hilo...



Alemania ha apostado por la autonomía marroquí para el Sáhara desde el cambio de gobierno. Así pues simpatías en Argelia hoy por hoy no tienen.


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Biden firma una nueva Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para acelerar el envío de armas a Ucrania - EL LIBERAL


El iniciativa legal toma como modelo la que Roosevelt aprobó en 1941 para apoyar a la Gran Bretaña de Churchill y a otros de sus aliados.




www.elliberal.com





Más dinero para EEUU.

*¿Ha pagado Rusia la deuda de préstamo y arrendamiento de la URSS?*
https://www.quora.com/Has-Russia-paid-off-the-USSRs-Lend-Lease-debt/answer/Duc-Quyen
Sí. La Unión Soviética y luego Rusia pagaron la deuda de préstamo-arrendamiento en su totalidad.


> En primer lugar, *EEUU recibió bienes y equipos muy necesarios de la URSS (y otros países) en lo que se denominó "préstamo-arrendamiento inverso". Incluso antes de que la Segunda Guerra Mundial terminara, otras naciones comenzaron a enviar a Washington materias primas esenciales valoradas en casi el 20% de los materiales y armas que EEUU había enviado al extranjero.* Específicamente, la URSS proporcionó 32.000 toneladas de manganeso y 300.000 toneladas de mineral de cromo, que eran muy apreciadas por la industria militar. Baste decir que cuando la industria alemana se vio privada del manganeso de los ricos depósitos de Nikopol como resultado de la ofensiva soviética Nikopol-Krivoi Rog en febrero de 1944, el blindaje frontal de 150 mm de los tanques alemanes "Royal Tiger" se volvió mucho más vulnerable a los proyectiles de artillería soviéticos que la placa de blindaje de 100 mm que se tenían anteriormente los tanques Tiger ordinarios.
> Además, *la URSS pagó los envíos aliados con oro.* De hecho, un crucero británico, el HMS Edinburgh, llevaba 5,5 toneladas de ese metal precioso cuando fue hundido por submarinos alemanes en mayo de 1942.
> La popa del HMS Edinburgh naufragó tras ser alcanzado por un torpedo el 30 de abril de 1942.





> *La Unión Soviética también devolvió gran parte del armamento y el equipo militar después de la guerra, como se estipuló en el acuerdo de préstamo y arrendamiento. A cambio se les entregó una factura de 1.300 millones de dólares. Dado el hecho de que las deudas de Préstamo y Arriendo con la mayoría de las naciones habían sido canceladas, esto parecía un robo en la carretera, y Stalin exigió que la "deuda aliada" fuera recalculada.*
> Posteriormente, *los estadounidenses se vieron obligados a admitir su error, pero inflaron el interés que se debía en el total general, y la cantidad final, incluyendo ese interés, llegó a 722 millones de dólares, cifra que fue aceptada por la URSS y EEUU en virtud de un acuerdo de liquidación firmado en Washington en 1972.* De esta cantidad, 48 millones de dólares se pagaron a EEUU en tres plazos iguales en 1973, pero los pagos posteriores se interrumpieron cuando EEUU introdujo prácticas discriminatorias en su comercio con la URSS (en particular, la famosa Enmienda Jackson-Vanik).
> Las partes no volvieron a discutir la deuda de préstamo-arrendamiento hasta junio de 1990, durante una nueva ronda de negociaciones entre los presidentes George Bush padre y Mikhail Gorbachev, en la que se fijó un nuevo plazo para el reembolso final (que sería en 2030) y se reconoció que la deuda total pendiente era de 674 millones de dólares.
> Tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, sus deudas se clasificaron como deuda soberana (Club de París) o deudas con bancos privados (Club de Londres). *La deuda de Préstamo y Arriendo era un pasivo que se debía al gobierno de los Estados Unidos y forma parte del Club de París de deuda, que Rusia pagó en su totalidad en agosto de 2006.*
> En comparación, *Gran Bretaña (el aliado más cercano de EEUU) pagó su deuda de Préstamo y Arriendo 4 meses después, el 29 de diciembre de 2006.*





> *El Préstamo y el Arriendo no era caridad.* En junio de 1941 Harry Truman fue citado en las páginas del New York Times diciendo: *"Si vemos que Alemania está ganando la guerra, debemos ayudar a Rusia; y si es Rusia la que está ganando, debemos ayudar a Alemania, y de esa manera dejar que maten a tantos como sea posible..."*




PD: La URSS utilizó oro español para pagar a EEUU. A Rusia no le perdonaron ni un euro. Y lo cobraron aunque tardaron más de 60 años.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo que dice @Nico era cierto, pero los EEUU han quebrado todas las leyes o códigos que hubo en el pasado. No sé si llegaron a bombardear o no a Sadam, pero está claro que indujeron a que lo colgaran. Y no digamos los atentados que han ejecutado o financiado contra otros presidentes, incluidos los propios. Recuerdo en la agresión de la OTAN a Yugoslavia como se jactaba el enviado especial (Holbrooke) de los EEUU de una reunión que tuvo con Milosevic y otros líderes serbios, estos le explicaban las razones históricas por las que Kosovo era serbia, pues bien, el americano les interrumpió y les dijo que se dejaran de gilipolleces, etc. y les amenazó con bombardearles, cosa que hicieron poco después. Diría yo que los EEUU llevan décadas meándose y cagándose en todas las convenciones, leyes, tradiciones y costumbres del mundo mundial, así que los antiguos códigos medievales han quedado abolidos de facto.



A Gadafi ya le bombardearon en 1986 y si mal no recuerdo murió una de sus hijas.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Que la tierra le sea leve y que castigue a sus asesinos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Guapísimos, el Yamal queda clausurado por orden de Gazprom.

_El gigante de la industria del gas #Gazprom dijo que dejará de enviar gas a través del gasoducto clave de Polonia, informó TASS el jueves, citando a un portavoz de Gazprom
_


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Despite suffering massive losses in manpower and equipment,
> 
> 250.000 Hombres
> 900.000 En la reserva
> ...



Uy 150.000...ya han confirmado diversas fuentes, incluida la Otan, que Rusia no tiene más de 90.000 hombres en Ucrania...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si la memoria no me engaña, la base naval de Tartus se abandonó tras la caída de la URSS.
> Fue retomada tras el acuerdo con Assad en 2015 y reformada en 2016-17, al igual que la base
> aérea de Himenein











Base naval de Tartús - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







En 2005, se llega a un acuerdo por el que Rusia condona el 73% de la deuda soviética por la venta de armas y se le permite continuar usando las instalaciones en Tartús.
El 21 de agosto de 2008, en el curso de las negociaciones entre el presidente Dmitry Medvedev y el presidente sirio Bashar al-Ásaden la ciudad de Sochi, se discutió el estado de las instalaciones en Tartús, donde para entonces solo operaba uno de los dos amarres flotantes. En septiembre del mismo año, la tripulación de un buque auxiliar de la Flota del Mar Negro restauró el segundo muelle flotante.
En julio de 2009, el ejército ruso anunció que iban a modernizar las instalaciones en Tartús.
Después de la Guerra de Ossetia del Sur los rusos la modernizaron…


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)

Ahora veremos hasta que punto Putin es un ajedrecista respetable...
pidió el retorno de la OTAN a las fronteras de 1997, y si se adhiere Finlandia, triplicara sus fronteras con la alianza


----------



## piru (12 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.
> 
> ...




No sé qué decirte. Los rusos han publicano imágenes de ataques a pontones ukras

Nos dicen que son vehículos rusos pero no se ve ninguna Z. El único vehículo intacto que se ve no tiene ninguna marca.



Si le sumamos a esto la afición de los ukras a vendernos como rusos sus propios desastres...


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Guapísimos, el Yamal queda clausurado por orden de Gazprom.
> 
> _El gigante de la industria del gas #Gazprom dijo que dejará de enviar gas a través del gasoducto clave de Polonia, informó TASS el jueves, citando a un portavoz de Gazprom
> _



Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me molesta muchísimo que se "diviertan" con subnormales o mentirosos filotánicos, ellos se divertirán, pero a otros nos jode tener que pasar páginas hasta encontrar algo relevante. Tal y como yo veo las cosas, entre gente racional se argumenta la posición propia, se aportan los datos o fuentes que la sostienen y poco más, si alguien contra-argumenta con datos mejores, es de caballeros rectificar o matizar, sino, cada uno mantiene su posición pero no se entra en repetir lo mismo hasta el aburrimiento. Es una soberana estupidez creer que se puede convencer a gente irracional o maliciosa, solo se convence a gente racional si se le hace ver que no ha tenido en cuenta algo o se le aportan nuevos datos u otros que contradicen los propios. Pero es lo que hay, yo intento aguantar estoicamente porque la mayoría de los que se "divierten" son buena gente y al final uno se acabaría peleando hasta con los amigos, y eso es mejor no hacerlo.



Pues yo ya voy con mi camiseta de mazinger Z todo orgulloso por la vida...

Nadie me ha dicho nada...alguno mira...eso si.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

A ver si ahora os vais a pensar que Finlandia es lo que diga su Presidenta...que gobierna con el voto del 17% de los finlandeses  
Diecisiete.

Ningún partido tiene más de un 18% de los votos...Hasta los suecos en Finlandia, tienen un 5% de representación.
Eso es FInlandia, un país como Ucrania. SIn Historia y sobre todo, sin futuro.

Los fineses tienen buenas relaciones en general con los rusos. Hay pases especiales para visitar Rusia, sin necesidad de visado.
Y los negocios finlandieses con Asia se beneficiaban del espacio aéreo ruso.

Si ahora porque la Charo gobernanta con un 17% de los votos, quiere ingresar en la Otan sin consultarlo...pues que Finlandia y su ejército Paco de Mierda, se atenga a las consecuencias.


PartidoVotos%Escaños+/–Partido Socialdemócrata de Finlandia​545.54417,740+6Partido de los Finlandeses​538.73117,539+1Coalición Nacional​523.44617,038+1Partido del Centro​423.35213,831–18Liga Verde​353.65411,520+5Alianza de la Izquierda​251.2548,216+4Partido Popular Sueco​139.4284,590Demócratas Cristianos​120.0393,950Movimiento Ahora​69.3552,31Nuevo


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

* Rusia se verá obligada a tomar medidas militares* y de otra índole para eliminar las amenazas
que supone la adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN, advirtió el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso.

"Rusia se verá obligada a tomar medidas de respuesta tanto de carácter técnico-militar como de otro tipo,
destinadas a atajar las amenazas a su seguridad nacional que surjan a raíz de ello", dice el comunicado.

Según la nota "la adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN *perjudicaría gravemente* las relaciones ruso-finesas, 
mantenimiento de la estabilidad y la seguridad en el norte de Europa".

La Alianza Atlántica, destaca, busca expandirse hasta las fronteras rusas para crear "*otro flanco de amenaza
militar*" para Moscú.

Además, *al incorporarse al bloque, Finlandia violará abiertamente sus obligaciones legales internacionales*, 
en particular, el Tratado de París de 1947 y el Tratado de 1992 entre Rusia y Finlandia que establece las bases
de las relaciones bilaterales.

_*ℹ*_ Este jueves, el presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinisto, y la primera ministra del país, Sanna Marin, instaron
en un comunicado conjunto a solicitar el ingreso de Finlandia a la OTAN sin demora.
La nota añade que la adhesión a la OTAN "fortalecería la seguridad de Finlandia", y la adhesión al organismo
"fortalecería toda la alianza de defensa".

*Finlandia y Suecia se replantearon su tradicional política de neutralidad* respecto al ingreso en la Alianza
Atlántica en un paso histórico tras que Rusia lanzara el pasado 24 de febrero su operación militar en Ucrania.

A su vez, el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso advirtió que el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN implicaría
consecuencias tanto para sus relaciones bilaterales con Rusia como para el *conjunto de la arquitectura 
de seguridad europea.*

La incorporación a la alianza, según Moscú, también sería perjudicial para la imagen de promotores de iniciativas
constructivas, de cohesión internacional, que ambos países han tenido durante décadas.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Guapísimos, el Yamal queda clausurado por orden de Gazprom.
> 
> _El gigante de la industria del gas #Gazprom dijo que dejará de enviar gas a través del gasoducto clave de Polonia, informó TASS el jueves, citando a un portavoz de Gazprom
> _



Por Yamal pasa un 15% del gas ruso que se envía a Europa.
Si Gazprom hace eso...es porque Rusia actualmente no necesita ese 15%...o ya lo tiene recolocado en otro lugar para los próximos meses.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

*El Imperio de las Mentiras ha confirmado que ahora está vertiendo helicópteros Mi-8/17 en UkroNazilandia.*
_*
Se suponía que estos iban a ir al extinto ejército afgano, ¿recuerdan?

Bueno, eso no ocurrió porque el thiringuito de Kabul se derrumbó en tiempo récord.
*_
*¡¡Clarisimo!! no se pueden inventar estas cosas.*

Pepe Escobar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...




Queda el NS1*, BlueStream y TurkStream, además de 1/3 del vía Ucrania.

Según mis cálculos, ahora mismo estamos a un maximo de -33% del total posible.

*Cabe decir que Alemania se queja de que la filial de Gazprom en Alemania, nacionalizada hace unas semanas, no recibe pedidos de Rusia (saber no se podía). Desconozco los datos sobre esto, pero de entrada es algo peor la situación.


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El Imperio de las Mentiras ha confirmado que ahora está vertiendo helicópteros Mi-8/17 en UkroNazilandia.*
> 
> _*Se suponía que estos iban a ir al extinto ejército afgano, ¿recuerdan?
> 
> ...



Algunos ya comentamos que irle vendiendo armas a los EEUU a cambio de papelillos de colores no era buena idea. De momento los S-400 turcos siguen en Turquia, pero no es descartable que acaben en Ucrania.

Eso, facilitarles la transición cuando no tenian cohetes para llegar a las estación internacional, venderles cosas mientras te sancionan , apoyar sanciones a otros....no eran buenos movimientos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Ahora veremos hasta que punto Putin es un ajedrecista respetable...
> pidió el retorno de la OTAN a las fronteras de 1997, y si se adhiere Finlandia, triplicara sus fronteras con la alianza



Por un momento interepreté "prostituirse" para ingresar.....
La verdad es que su presidenta podria hacer una buena caja.


----------



## Honkler (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...



Nordstream 2 calienta que sales


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A Gadafi ya le bombardearon en 1986 y si mal no recuerdo murió una de sus hijas.



Y varios nietos, tambien la familia de Saddam acabo muerta. Los yanquis siempre van por el lider desde el primer dia. Otra cosa es que no puedan darle, pero lo intentan siempre.


----------



## llabiegu (12 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un conocido ha tenido todo terrenos fantásticos. Pero. Cuando la gozó de verdad fue con el primero que tuvo, un Lada Niva.



Vehiculo vetado en la Unión europea por tema homologaciones mediambientales. Cuentos chinos, y presiones de fabricantes europeos. 
El modelo actual con motor renault una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...



Pues ahora ya si que pueden ir encendiendo las velas porque ahora mismo con esto se reduce en 33 bcm la cantidad de gas que puede llegar a Alemania y Ucrania ha reducido a 2/3 el transito por su territorio ... Al final lo han conseguido, volvemos a la edad media ...


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues yo ya voy con mi camiseta de mazinger Z todo orgulloso por la vida...
> 
> Nadie me ha dicho nada...alguno mira...eso si.



Podriamos todo el colectivo burbuja proruso comprarnos unas camisetas con la zeta P.ej. esta:





¿Cómo veis la iniciativa, hay huevos?

La otra posibilidad es la de los Mariachis al Parlamento europedo.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder tío, no vaticines terremotos y volcanes pa ponerlo todo peor.
> 
> Te faltó plagas de langostas y ataques de aliens.
> 
> Te moló lo de los cisnes eh ?



Es uno de los elementos impredecibles pero probabilísticamente ciertos que pasan cuando menos lo esperas y deseas.





__





Cargando…






www.almanac.com





CSU predicts an “above-average” chance (71%) of at least one major hurricane making landfall across the entire U.S. coastline, a 47% chance of a major hurricane making landfall along the East Coast (including the Florida peninsula), and a 46% chance along the Gulf Coast. Additionally, they predict that there is a 60% of a major hurricane tracking into the Caribbean.









Mount Hood volcano warning as researchers fear 'disastrous' 2022 eruption


MOUNT HOOD, a volcano in the US, could erupt in 2022 - in an event that would spell "disaster", according to researchers.




www.express.co.uk








__





Cargando…






www.usnews.com




-
--- Finacieros.









The next financial crisis


Our podcast on markets, the economy and business. Global financial markets are like rollercoasters—will their foundations hold firm in 2022?




www.economist.com












Is a financial crash imminent? Analysts speak out


Analysts weigh in with their views on whether we are likely to see a crash or a correction soon, and what the fate of the almighty dollar may be. Read more…




capital.com








__





SEC.gov | “A ‘New’ New Era:” Prepared Remarks Before the International Swaps and Derivatives Association Annual Meeting


Prepared Remarks of Gary Gensler Chair, Securities and Exchange Commission Before the International Swaps and Derivatives Association Annual Meeting “A ‘New’ New Era”




www.sec.gov




...
On occasion, security-based swaps have moved from the corners of the market to front and center. Various market events over the decades — from Long-Term Capital Management in 1998 to AIG in 2008 to Archegos in 2021 — remind us of that.* I think it’s important to shine light on these markets before any future such tremors arise. Thank you.*

_Nota: En palabras llanas están acojonados._


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Queda el NS1*, BlueStream y TurkStream, además de 1/3 del vía Ucrania.
> 
> Según mis cálculos, ahora mismo estamos a un maximo de -33% del total posible.
> 
> *Cabe decir que Alemania se queja de que la filial de Gazprom en Alemania, nacionalizada hace unas semanas, no recibe pedidos de Rusia (saber no se podía). Desconozco los datos sobre esto, pero de entrada es algo peor la situación.



Nos vamos a joder todos con esto del gas, pero no puedo dejar de notar un regusto de ver como los Alemanes tan sobrados ellos, tan superiores, tan perfectos estan jodiendose la vida por algo que pueden evitar.

Por otro lado, resulta curioso que esto este pasando en Europa con la mayoría de paises con partidos de izquierda o socialdemocratas.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Algunos ya comentamos que irle vendiendo armas a los EEUU a cambio de papelillos de colores no era buena idea. De momento los S-400 turcos siguen en Turquia, pero no es descartable que acaben en Ucrania.
> 
> Eso, facilitarles la transición cuando no tenian cohetes para llegar a las estación internacional, venderles cosas mientras de sancionan , apoyar sanciones a otros....no eran buenos movimientos.



Imagino que los S-400 tendrán una puerta trasera para que no puedan utilizarlos contra su fabricante o vendedor.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La niña lleva un casco de tanquista.
> 
> Me imagino la historia.



Me autocito, pero creo que está justificado. 

Se llama Lesha.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

¿Sacamos el comodín?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Guapísimos, el Yamal queda clausurado por orden de Gazprom.
> 
> _El gigante de la industria del gas #Gazprom dijo que dejará de enviar gas a través del gasoducto clave de Polonia, informó TASS el jueves, citando a un portavoz de Gazprom
> _



In Gas We Trust.


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Imagino que los S-400 tendrán una puerta trasera para que no puedan utilizarlos contra su fabricante o vendedor.



Eso es tecnicamente dificil, pero no imposible. De todas formas, ese dinero no cambiaba la situacion de Rusia que recordemso tenia miles de millones en bancos occidentales.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Sacamos el comodín?



Ya verás el próximo invierno, todos en casita en europa confinados y sin calefacción ni agua caliente jojo


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya verás el próximo invierno, todos en casita en europa confinados y sin calefacción ni agua caliente jojo



Tu dices ""jodete Putin"" y ya te calientas no te preocupes ... Pero hay que decirlo más veces, lo que esta en peligro no es tanto la calefacción en las casas, lo que esta en peligro es la electricidad .. El uso doméstico es una parte pequeña, la mayor parte del gas tiene uso industrial y de generación eléctrica.


----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)

O sea ya lo dan por hecho, no van a hacer nada...


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Nordstream 2 calienta que sales



No les deja Biden


----------



## Azrael_II (12 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues ahora ya si que pueden ir encendiendo las velas porque ahora mismo con esto se reduce en 33 bcm la cantidad de gas que puede llegar a Alemania y Ucrania ha reducido a 2/3 el transito por su territorio ... Al final lo han conseguido, volvemos a la edad media ...



Se les ve como preocupaos a los países europeos por las amenazas de rusia de cortar el gas, no crees?


----------



## rober713 (12 May 2022)

Ahora mismo



EUR/RUB66.11966.169-4.329-6.1417:04:18

Мировые рынки: Курсы валют. Фондовые индексы. Товарные рынки. Котировки акций. Криптовалюты

Alguien me explica el que un pais cuya economia se desangra, pierde una guerra que en el pais deberia ganar y que esta sufriendo la vigesimo novena ronda de sanciones ve como su moneda es cada vez mas y mas y mas fuerte?* Alguien?*


----------



## Remequilox (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...



Aun tendrán que abrir el North Stream II por razones "humanitarias".
O tirar de la escasa flota de metaneros, y suministrar en forma de GNL.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> O sea ya lo dan por hecho, no van a hacer nada...



Dice que prepararán un "hanálisis hespecial", si atendemos a los precedentes de la "hoperación hespecial", yo si fuese rusia iría calentando los hornos de los camiones crematorio


----------



## Remequilox (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Queda el NS1*, BlueStream y TurkStream, además de 1/3 del vía Ucrania.
> 
> Según mis cálculos, ahora mismo estamos a un maximo de -33% del total posible.
> 
> *Cabe decir que Alemania se queja de que la filial de Gazprom en Alemania, nacionalizada hace unas semanas, no recibe pedidos de Rusia (saber no se podía). Desconozco los datos sobre esto, pero de entrada es algo peor la situación.



Gazprom Germania, empresa que YA NO ES FILIAL de Gazprom, y que ha sido intervenida por el gobierno alemán, es una de las empresas contra-sancionadas por Rusia. Gazprom ya no pude hacer negocios con ellos.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Viñetas chinas sobre lo que ocurre en Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48306


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a 63$…un poco raro estos tiempos que vivimos…


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se les ve como preocupaos a los países europeos por las amenazas de rusia de cortar el gas, no crees?



En realidad bastante preocupados pero si tu crees que no y que no pasa nada no soy quien para intentarte convencer de nada ni tampoco tengo interes en hacerlo. Tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## Expected (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fácil. El resto son aún más débiles.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Retardoputin va consiguiendo poco a poco todos sus objetivos

La militarización de Ucrania
La desmilitarización de rusia
La unión de occidente
El fortalecimiento de la OTAN

hagedrec!


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

El DRG ruso destruye las vías del tren en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48312

Las fuerzas especiales de los temerarios libran una guerra ferroviaria en la región de Dnipropetrovsk​​Las infraestructuras de transporte son destruidas no sólo por los queridos kalibers, sino también por grupos de sabotaje de las fuerzas especiales del ejército ruso.​​t.me/RVvoenkor/11893​​​


----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Dice que prepararán un "hanálisis hespecial", si atendemos a los precedentes de la "hoperación hespecial", yo si fuese rusia iría calentando los hornos de los camiones crematorio



Yo creo que esperan bloquear la adhesión con el voto negativo de algún parlamento de un pais Otan...

Si hay adhesión no habrá nada que analizar, Rusia se ha dado un tiro en el pie


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Dólar 64 (bajó a 63)
Euro 66

t.me/boris_rozhin/48314


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El DRG ruso destruye las vías del tren en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48312
> 
> Las fuerzas especiales de los temerarios libran una guerra ferroviaria en la región de Dnipropetrovsk​​Las infraestructuras de transporte son destruidas no sólo por los queridos kalibers, sino también por grupos de sabotaje de las fuerzas especiales del ejército ruso.​​t.me/RVvoenkor/11893​​Ver archivo adjunto 1055879​



Muy bien, pero que alguien le haga llegar un mapa al alto mando politico, porque nada llega a esas vias si se vuelan media docena de puentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper. 

Esa gente hace una labor, a riesgo de sus vidas, que se podria realizar en 20m sin riesgo alguno y ademas sin que fuera posible una reparación.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Kupriyanov: Gazprom no puede utilizar el gasoducto EuRoPol GAZ para transportar gas ruso a través de Polonia

"De acuerdo con el Decreto Presidencial nº 252 de 3 de mayo de 2022 y el Decreto Gubernamental nº 851 de 11 de mayo de 2022, se han impuesto sanciones a una serie de empresas extranjeras. Entre ellas se encuentra EuRoPol GAZ, propietaria del tramo polaco del gasoducto Yamal-Europa. Hay una prohibición de transacciones y pagos a favor de las entidades sancionadas, en particular, para Gazprom esto significa la prohibición de utilizar el gasoducto propiedad de EuRoPol GAZ para transportar el gas ruso a través de Polonia", dijo el portavoz oficial de Gazprom, Sergey Kupriyanov.

Junto con la historia de la reducción del tránsito ucraniano, la posibilidad de suministrar gas a Europa se reduce drásticamente. Por supuesto, "Gazprom" dice que no es posible aumentar el bombeo a través de Sudzha, aunque técnicamente es posible vender a través de él 120 millones de metros cúbicos al día, lo que supera todo el volumen contractual de tránsito. Pero la empresa rusa no lo hará: al bloquear Yamal-Europa, ha dejado a Ucrania sin posibilidad de aumentar los flujos de tránsito a través de su territorio. "Gazprom esperará ahora a que los precios suban, quizás con un guiño extra a Nord Stream 2, cuya quiebra se ha detenido hasta septiembre.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48305


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los soldados ucranianos han tomado fotos cerca de la aldea fronteriza rusa de Solokhi en la región de Belgorod, que fue bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esta noche - Fuentes de Readovka

Según fuentes de Readovka, esa noche los soldados ucranianos entraron en territorio ruso, se dirigieron a las afueras del pueblo fronterizo de Solokhi, tras lo cual tomaron algunas fotos y huyeron a una zona boscosa.

_"Vimos salir del bosque a tres soldados con brazaletes azules, hicimos algunas fotos y nos volvimos a esconder en el bosque. Sabemos que no hay militares rusos en este lugar y, normalmente, si vienen, se quedan vigilando los asentamientos"_, dijeron las fuentes.

Como recordatorio, anoche la aldea de Solokhi fue bombardeada por las AFU: un civil murió y otros seis resultaron heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo. También quedaron destruidas varias casas, una escuela, una oficina de correos y una tienda.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48300


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Venimos de que a Rusia se le acaban los misiles (14 de marzo). Que viejas se quedan las noticias.









“A Rusia se le acaba el tiempo, la gente y la munición: le quedan 10 días”


El general (R) de los Estados Unidos, Ben Hodges indicó que las tropas rusas desplegadas en Ucrania enfrentarán en el corto plazo una situación crítica




www.infobae.com





“*Probablemente estamos a 10 días de que Rusia culmine. En otras palabras, se está acabando el tiempo, se está acabando la gente y se está acabando la munición*”, indicó el ex comandante norteamericano.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

La casa donde los invasores rusos se alojaros durante una temporada; mierda y suciedad por todos los lados. Pero de verdad, qué ejército de gentuza, delincuentes y cochinones.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Kiev muestra la acumulación de abonados a la telefonía móvil rusa en Ucrania

t.me/boris_rozhin/48297


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Yo creo que esperan bloquear la adhesión con el voto negativo de algún parlamento de un pais Otan...
> 
> Si hay adhesión no habrá nada que analizar, Rusia se ha dado un tiro en el pie



Putin quiere negociar, en lugar de arrasar. No aprende el pobre, es jugador de damas no de ajedrez. Para los anglos querer negociar es debilidad. Así que actuan en consecuencia.

Si hubiera aislado el este y atacado con todo estaria en el rio. Y este tipo de movimiento no se producirian. Pero ojo, poruqe como se vio cuando esto empezo, la situación cuando arrinconas a los rusos puede cambiar en 2 minutos.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Un hombre celebró un "funeral por Ucrania" en el centro de Moscú

El hombre enganchó un remolque con un ataúd envuelto en una bandera ucraniana a su camioneta y puso banderas rusas y de la Victoria en el propio vehículo.

En la calle Tverskaya fue detenido por la policía de tráfico, pero fue liberado tras una conversación.

t.me/Soldierline/6112

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cual es el valor del rublo en el mercado negro?

Quizá deberíamos saber que ese es el valor que "le han puesto", yo también puedo hacer lo mismo...mira, tengo un pañuelo de papel que cuesta 2000 €.....fijate qué bien me van las cosas...


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Vladimir Putin celebró una reunión sobre temas económicos.

“El indicador más importante del éxito de la política socioeconómica es el ingreso de los ciudadanos rusos. Para asegurar una dinámica positiva aquí, es necesario apoyar la demanda de los consumidores, aumentar las oportunidades de negocios y las regiones del país”, enfatizó el Presidente.

Lo principal del discurso introductorio del jefe de estado:

Las empresas manufactureras rusas poco a poco van ocupando los nichos que quedaron vacantes tras la salida de socios sin escrúpulos del mercado interno.

Se espera una cosecha récord este año: 130 millones de toneladas de cereales, incluidos 87 millones de toneladas de trigo.

La inflación se está desacelerando. Durante el último mes, sus tarifas han disminuido varias veces en comparación con marzo.

Las posibilidades del sistema presupuestario están creciendo. En enero-abril, el superávit presupuestario consolidado ascendió a 2,7 billones de rublos.

El Ministro de Desarrollo Económico Maxim Reshetnikov también hizo una presentación.

Más detalles en el sitio web del Kremlin.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

La OCDE confirma que Rusia, solo en petróleo, ingresa al mes más de 20.000 millones de dólares, desde Enero y hasta Abril.
Un 50% más, de lo habitual. Sólo en abril, exportó 600.000 barriles diarios MÁS.


*Rusia eleva un 50% sus ingresos petroleros hasta abril*

Los ingresos de Rusia derivados de las exportaciones de petróleo se han incrementado un 50% entre enero y abril respecto del mismo periodo del año anterior, según las estimaciones de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE).
Según la agencia adscrita a la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico (OCDE), las ventas mensuales de petróleo y productos derivados habrían reportado a Rusia unos *20.000 millones de dólares* (18.978 millones de euros) en promedio cada mes. "A pesar de las sanciones actualmente en vigor, y de que se hable de más por venir", las exportaciones totales de petróleo de Rusia aumentaron en 620.000 barriles diarios en abril, hasta 8,1 mb/d, en línea con el promedio de ventas de enero a febrero.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los militares rusos siguen desminando la costa del Mar de Azov

Nuestros militares han descubierto un cerco de minas antisubmarinas.

Los ucranazis minaron la zona acuática y la zona costera durante su retirada, poniendo de nuevo en peligro a la población civil.

Una unidad especial desminó la zona. Las municiones dejadas por los militantes ucranianos fueron destruidas.

t.me/Soldierline/6111

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## otroyomismo (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tu dices ""jodete Putin"" y ya te calientas no te preocupes ... Pero hay que decirlo más veces, lo que esta en peligro no es tanto la calefacción en las casas, lo que esta en peligro es la electricidad .. El uso doméstico es una parte pequeña, la mayor parte del gas tiene uso industrial y de generación eléctrica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055861



lo que nos vamos a reir:


----------



## chapuzator (12 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> alguien identifica el modelo de rifle de la izquierda?



Un Ritter & Stark SX1 MTR austriaco/ruso si no me equivoco, o alguna variación del mismo, a estos juguetes se les pueden poner muchas chuches.

En 7,62x51 ya te pega una hostia que te bate por dentro.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Odessa se une al resto del país en las colas para conseguir combustible. Pronto será recordado por los vehículos tirados por caballos

En Odessa se están formando enormes colas para comprar cupones de gasolina y gasóleo. La crisis del combustible se agrava y alcanza un nuevo nivel. La situación del mercado energético ucraniano deja mucho que desear.

t.me/Soldierline/6109


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si va a ser porque unos países que dicen que no quieren pagar en rublos no dejan de comprarlos para pagar por lo que dicen que no van a pagar.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos saben que Rusia va ganando la guerra contra la OTAN. Menos los 4 twiteros julais que ves por este hilo, todos lo ven.
Como europeo es triste reconocerlo, pero estamos en el bando perdedor. 
El NWO resultó ser Rusia con China, y no esa banda de travestis estrogenizados que nos enseñaron en Jewflix.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Gazprom Germania, empresa que YA NO ES FILIAL de Gazprom, y que ha sido intervenida por el gobierno alemán, es una de las empresas contra-sancionadas por Rusia. Gazprom ya no pude hacer negocios con ellos.



Ya, el tema es cómo afecta al llenado de los depósitos alemanes. Esos datos son a los que me refería.

Saludos!


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Nuevas llegadas de misiles a la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y Kremenchuk.
Cabe señalar que ayer se informó de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han estado trayendo activamente misiles para los portaaviones en los últimos días y la intensidad de los ataques con misiles aumentará en un futuro próximo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48315


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Cuatro ataques más contra la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk.
Está llegando a un punto en el que sería más fácil construir una nueva que reconstruir la antigua.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48316


----------



## Billy Ray (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos han tomado fotos cerca de la aldea fronteriza rusa de Solokhi en la región de Belgorod, que fue bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esta noche - Fuentes de Readovka
> 
> Según fuentes de Readovka, esa noche los soldados ucranianos entraron en territorio ruso, se dirigieron a las afueras del pueblo fronterizo de Solokhi, tras lo cual tomaron algunas fotos y huyeron a una zona boscosa.
> 
> ...









Al final le voy a tener que dar la razón a chusky...


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev muestra la acumulación de abonados a la telefonía móvil rusa en Ucrania
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48297
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055894



SI eso fuera verdad, indicaria que Jarkov estaria completamente rodeada con soldados rusos luchando en las calles de Jarkov y Tambien cerrado el cerco sobre Sievierodonetsk.

Pero eso contradice tanto los informes Ukros como los rusos (no me creo nada).


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los aviones estadounidenses podrían participar en la protección de los cielos búlgaros.

Oficial Sofía está en conversaciones con el Pentágono para incluir aviones estadounidenses en la protección conjunta del espacio aéreo del país. Estamos hablando de MiG-29 y F-16 Block 70.

Asimismo, el ministro de Defensa búlgaro afirmó que el país "tiene la capacidad militar-industrial para proporcionar asistencia técnica a Ucrania".

t.me/epoddubny/10578


----------



## Abstenuto (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...



Está el Nordstream 1 (Rusia a Alemania a través del Báltico)


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Exclusiva RT

Ya es famoso el niño de ocho años Alyosha, de la región de Belgorod, que se dirigió a los militares rusos: "¡Trabajad, chicos, la victoria será nuestra!".

El chico deseó a los participantes de la operación especial salud y bienestar. Anteriormente, un vídeo de Alyosha saludando a los militares rusos que iban a Ucrania se hizo viral en Internet.

t.me/epoddubny/10577

Video en el enlace


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que signfica que solo queda el gasoducto de Ucrania y que ese gasoducto esta mandando un tercio menos de gas?
> Si es eso, se vienen cositas gordas para Alemania...



Con el tiempo sin duda, pero por lo que se aprecia en los mapas, a Alemania llega gas por varias vías:


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Todos saben que Rusia va ganando la guerra contra la OTAN. Menos los 4 twiteros julais que ves por este hilo, todos lo ven.



TODOS no dais ni una desde el 24 de febrero...o antes.

Me fascina la poca verguenza que teneis.Tropecientos owneds ya y aun seguis diciendo que los demas no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Turquía ha realizado ejercicios con un grupo operativo de la OTAN con aviones de combate

Anteriormente, Turquía solicitó a Estados Unidos misiles y radares por valor de 400 millones de dólares para su flota de cazas F-16.

t.me/epoddubny/10576


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> TODOS no dais ni una desde el 24 de febrero...o antes.
> 
> Me fascina la poca verguenza que teneis.Tropecientos owneds ya y aun seguis diciendo que los demas no tienen ni puta idea.



¿Entonces vas a explicarnos tu lo de 66 rublos por dolar?
Venga valiente.
Todos estamos esperando a que lo hagas.
Ahora puedes.


----------



## Arraki (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> TODOS no dais ni una desde el 24 de febrero...o antes.
> 
> Me fascina la poca verguenza que teneis.Tropecientos owneds ya y aun seguis diciendo que los demas no tienen ni puta idea.



Mientras Rusia tenga un 30% de Ucrania como tiene ahora mismo no se puede decir que no esté ganando la guerra. 

En el caso de que se retire podréis empezar a festejar, mientras tanto un poco de orgullo no vendría mal


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Sobre Polonia y el gas...

Recordad que el beneficio neto y limpio de polvo y paja que se saca Polonia por el tránsito del gas ruso, es de 200 millones de euros al año.
Es cierto que la rusa Gazprom, se quedaba con el 50% de esos ingresos a través de la filial polaca, ahora "nacionalizada".

Polonia ha estado décadas llorando (para variar...) por lo poco que pagaba Rusia a Polonia por el tránsito del gas;
Sin tener en cuenta, que gracias a ello, también ha recibido gas a unos precios mucho más bajos que en el resto del mercado.

Ahora Polonia, con su rusofobia declarada, se queda sin 200 millones de euros, al cerrar el gasoducto Yamal, y sin gas barato que comprar.
Recordemos que el PIB de Polonia no es precisamente el de Francia, sino más cercano al de Tailandia, Argentina o Nigeria.

Y el PIB PPA está a la altura del de Portugal o Hungría...para que nos hagamos una idea.
Que a veces parece que Polonia es una potencia económica, y es una absoluta basura


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Una vez más: la guerra contra los monumentos no es una guerra contra el pasado; es la degradación y el empobrecimiento cultural en el presente.

La sociedad letona ha suspendido la prueba de autoestima. 

t.me/epoddubny/10574

El Parlamento letón ha autorizado la demolición del monumento a los Libertadores de Riga.​​Los diputados aprobaron rápidamente un proyecto de ley que pone fin a un artículo del acuerdo letón-ruso sobre la conservación de estructuras conmemorativas.​​t.me/opersvodki/4595​​​


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> TODOS no dais ni una desde el 24 de febrero...o antes.
> 
> Me fascina la poca verguenza que teneis.Tropecientos owneds ya y aun seguis diciendo que los demas no tienen ni puta idea.



Los owndes los que os estáis comiendo vosotros, semana tras semana. Solo hay que ver la manipulación en Telecinco o AtresMedia. Ya no engañáis a nadie. Bueno si, a los borregos, que por desgracia son mayoría. Pero esa gente,


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

Lavrov sobre la iniciativa de dar a Ucrania activos congelados rusos.

Esto se está convirtiendo en un hábito para Occidente: han congelado dinero en EE. UU. que pertenece a Afganistán. 

No tienen la intención de usarlo para las necesidades de los ciudadanos de Afganistán que han sufrido las consecuencias de los 20 años de presencia de la OTAN.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Recuérdame en nochevieja a ver, con suerte tengo electricidad para comprobarlo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Resultado de la visión del mundo rusa; familia de amputados por el bombardeo de la estación de Kramatorks. Hay que prestar toda la ayuda militar que Ucrania necesite para acabar con todos los invasores cochinorrusos. No debe quedar ni uno solo con vida en Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mientras Rusia tenga un 30% de Ucrania como tiene ahora mismo no se puede decir que no esté ganando la guerra.
> 
> En el caso de que se retire podréis empezar a festejar, mientras tanto un poco de orgullo no vendría mal



En caso de que se retire....

Debe ser que las retiradas de Kiev y Jarkov solo son fakes de la propaganda occidental


----------



## ZARGON (12 May 2022)

En el resumen de la mañana, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó que las fuerzas rusas pudieron cruzar Seversky Donets en la dirección "Limansky" después de varios intentos fallidos anteriores y están preparando una nueva ofensiva".


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Podriamos todo el colectivo burbuja proruso comprarnos unas camisetas con la zeta P.ej. esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055854
> 
> ...



secundo la moción...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 May 2022)

*Declaración del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia sobre la pertenencia de Finlandia a la OTAN*

El presidente de Finlandia, S. Niinistö, y el primer ministro de Finlandia, S. Marin, que hablaron hoy a favor de la adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN, son un cambio radical en la política exterior del país.

_*▪*_ Helsinki debe ser consciente de las responsabilidades y consecuencias de tal medida.

_*▪*_La adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN causará graves daños a las relaciones bilaterales ruso-finlandesas, manteniendo la estabilidad y la seguridad en la región del norte de Europa.

_*▪*_Rusia se verá obligada a tomar medidas recíprocas, tanto militares-técnicas como de otro tipo, para detener las amenazas a su seguridad nacional que surgen a este respecto.

_*▪*_ Unirse a la OTAN también sería una violación directa de las obligaciones legales internacionales de Finlandia, principalmente el Tratado de Paz de París de 1947 y el Tratado de 1992 entre Rusia y Finlandia sobre la base de las relaciones.

t.me/rusvesnasu/18592


----------



## ZARGON (12 May 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas entraron en Novokalinovo y Novobahmutovka Es obvio que la actividad de las fuerzas aliadas ha aumentado considerablemente. Creo que el proceso solo se acelerará. Seguimos de cerca los desarrollos


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Muy bien, pero que alguien le haga llegar un mapa al alto mando politico, porque nada llega a esas vias si se vuelan media docena de puentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper.
> 
> Esa gente hace una labor, a riesgo de sus vidas, que se podria realizar en 20m sin riesgo alguno y ademas sin que fuera posible una reparación.



O está echa la foto en san Petersburgo y andan los ukros buscando rusos por las vías.... Vete tu a saber


----------



## alexforum (12 May 2022)




----------



## chapuzator (12 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Podriamos todo el colectivo burbuja proruso comprarnos unas camisetas con la zeta P.ej. esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055854
> 
> ...



Tienen 6XL


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de que el ejército del LNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han comenzado a avanzar desde los distritos del norte y noroeste de Popasna, avanzando hacia Kamyshevakha (no confundir con Bolshaya y Malaya Kamyshevakha, que ya han sido tomadas). La dirección del movimiento hacia Lysychansk y la ruta Soledar-Lysychansk obviamente plantea una amenaza de cerco operacional de la agrupación de las AFU del norte de Donetsk, ya que hoy la principal ruta de suministro de la agrupación estaba bajo el fuego de las AFU.

También continúan los combates por Toshkivka, que está siendo atacada desde la dirección de Nizhniy.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48318


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055915
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055915



Lo de Occidente es sorprendente, llevan décadas condenando el nazismo y a los nazis, y de repente, parece que ya es algo "relativo", "no hay para tanto", "hay nazis malos y nazis buenos". Occidente es el Imperio de la Mentira.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo de Occidente es sorprendente, llevan décadas condenando el nazismo y a los nazis, y de repente, parece que ya es algo "relativo", "no hay para tanto", "hay nazis malos y nazis buenos". Occidente es el Imperio de la Mentira.



De hecho ahora mismo no podrías ir por la calle con una camiseta o tatuaje de la "Z" pero sí puedes ir tan tranquilo con tu esvástica pintarrajeada por todas partes.


----------



## pirivi-parava (12 May 2022)

Rusia avisa de "medidas militares" ante la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN


Rusia se verá obligada a tomar medidas militares y de otra índole ante el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, advirtió el Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia. El Kremlin...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Los owndes los que os estáis comiendo vosotros, semana tras semana.



0 owneds.

Los servicios de inteligencia occidentales seran como seran con sus historias basura de fantasmas voladores o francotiradores mortales, pero en lo vital aciertan en todo.

Aqui antes del 24 de febrero os choteabais diciendo que solo eran maniobras y que lo sabia todo el que se informaba en los medios rusos.Luego la invasion y fantaseando con la toma de Kiev aun cuando los VDV ya habian sido aniquilados en Hostomel.

Hay un hilo muy bueno recopilando vuestras predicciones y fantasias fallidas.No me lo invento yo


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

Lo raro sería que productos escasos no tuvieran compradores, y encima más baratos que en otros mercados. La próxima tanda de sanciones que van a proponer podría incluir que no le hablemos a Putin o dejamos de respirar 1 minuto o todos los europeos meamos en dirección a Moscú.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Los primeros vehículos de combate de infantería Marder, almacenados a largo plazo tras ser dados de baja por el Bundeswehr, han sido puestos en servicio por la empresa alemana de armamento Rheinmetall y estarán listos para su entrega en unas tres semanas.

Los primeros vehículos estarán listos para su entrega en unas tres semanas, pero aún no se sabe a dónde irán.

[...] "Estamos esperando la decisión final del gobierno. Pero de momento hay bastantes países que quieren estas máquinas, no sólo Ucrania".

En los círculos de expertos se da por hecho que los viejos BMP serán recibidos por uno de los países de la OTAN que esté dispuesto a participar en el ya clásico esquema, en el que todas las armas soviéticas se envían a Kiev y Alemania suministra las suyas a cambio.

t.me/epoddubny/10580










Marder (vehículo blindado) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

El Tribunal de La Haya no va a juzgar el caso de la masacre de refugiados árabes por parte de los polacos el año pasado, según ha revelado uno de los participantes en la masacre, el soldado polaco Emil Chechko.
No es que no conociéramos antes el Tribunal de La Haya. Más bien, todo es de esperar. El que paga a la chica, baila con la chica.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48319


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas informan de que el ejército del LNR y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han comenzado a avanzar desde los distritos del norte y noroeste de Popasna, avanzando hacia Kamyshevakha (no confundir con Bolshaya y Malaya Kamyshevakha, que ya han sido tomadas). La dirección del movimiento hacia Lysychansk y la ruta Soledar-Lysychansk obviamente plantea una amenaza de cerco operacional de la agrupación de las AFU del norte de Donetsk, ya que hoy la principal ruta de suministro de la agrupación estaba bajo el fuego de las AFU.
> 
> También continúan los combates por Toshkivka, que está siendo atacada desde la dirección de Nizhniy.
> 
> ...




Aquí lo tienen, muchachos.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Argentium (12 May 2022)

*Imágenes de satélite sugieren que China esta practicando ataques con misiles sobre objetivos en Taiwan y Guam – SCMP*
17:13 || 12/05/2022


----------



## Araco (12 May 2022)

39.800 millones de dólares del contribuyente USA para que Ucrania siga con la guerra





__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com




Rusia gasta 65.900 millones de dólares en su ejército.

USA preocupada de la invasión mientras la misma USA se llena de tira-flechas y demás marronidos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 May 2022)

Ucrania mata en solo 24 horas a 400 soldados rusos


En total son unos 25.500 los militares rusos muertos desde el inicio de la invasión, el 24 de febrero, según fuentes ucranianas




www.abc.es





Los massmierda ya nos enseñaron con la plandemia su moralidad. 
Esta basura no sorprende.


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)




----------



## McNulty (12 May 2022)

La verdad es que no se porque Finlandia y Suecia se meten en este fregado. Con lo fácil que es permanecer neutral y al margen de conflictos entre potencias que ni les va ni les viene. Están jugando con fuego los nórdicos, y todo por bailar con la propaganda cuckcidental.

Lo de meterse en la OTAN, si al final lo hacen, es un golpe muy bajo a Rusia. A ver cómo se lo toma el Kremlin.


----------



## rober713 (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cual es el valor del rublo en el mercado negro?
> 
> Quizá deberíamos saber que ese es el valor que "le han puesto", yo también puedo hacer lo mismo...mira, tengo un pañuelo de papel que cuesta 2000 €.....fijate qué bien me van las cosas...



La diferencia es que en una cotizacion hay acuerdo entre un comprador y un vendedor....para tus pañuelos solo existe un comprador....


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuando veas INCENDIOS raros... piensa si hay quiebras a la vista...



A cobrar los seguros.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 May 2022)

Ayer decían que a los rusos les habían dao bien en la cabeza de puente de Bilohorovka perdiendo hasta los calzoncillos....pero hoy las mismas fuentes pro ukras reconocen que han pasado


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

Estos quieren probar armas nuevas

. EE.UU. dice estar preparado para atacar Afganistán si ve amenaza


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*Finlandia aumenta la tensión con Rusia: anuncia su intención de entrar en la OTAN y rompe con 80 años de neutralidad*

El presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, y la primera ministra, la socialdemócrata Sanna Marin, dieron su apoyo este jueves al ingreso del país nórdico en la OTAN, en una decisión histórica que rompe con más de ocho décadas de no alineamiento.

"Finlandia debe solicitar su ingreso en la OTAN sin demora. Esperamos que los pasos a nivel nacional aún necesarios para tomar esta decisión se tomen rápidamente en los próximos días", dijeron ambos mandatarios en un comunicado conjunto.

Según Niinistö y Marin, la membresía en la OTAN fortalecería la seguridad de Finlandia y, a su vez, el país nórdico haría más fuerte a la alianza militar.

Ambos mandatarios habían mantenido en secreto su postura hasta ahora para no influenciar el debate público sobre la OTAN, reactivado tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

"Hemos necesitado tiempo para que el Parlamento y toda la sociedad establezcan sus posiciones al respecto. También para establecer estrechos contactos internacionales con la OTAN y sus países miembros, así como con Suecia. Hemos querido darle a la discusión el espacio que requería", señalaron.

Este decisivo paso da un firme impulso al proceso de adhesión en Finlandia, ya que la política de seguridad y defensa es una competencia compartida por el presidente y el Ejecutivo.

Ahora sólo falta que el resto del Gobierno de coalición y el Eduskunta (Parlamento) den su respaldo oficial para formalizar la solicitud de ingreso, algo que podría suceder en los próximos días, dado el amplio consenso que existe entre los partidos políticos.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...e-neutralidad/


----------



## McNulty (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> TODOS no dais ni una desde el 24 de febrero...o antes.
> 
> Me fascina la poca verguenza que teneis.Tropecientos owneds ya y aun seguis diciendo que los demas no tienen ni puta idea.



Y las predicciones que hicieron los proOtan? Ya no te acuerdas?

- en un mes la economía rusa colapsará.
- es cuestión de semanas que los rusos se queden sin tanques y munición.
- el rublo será el nuevo Bolívar venezolano.
- ucrania recuperará Crimea y el donbass.
- Rusia no avanza, y mariupol resistirá.


----------



## Don Luriio (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Sacamos el comodín?



.


----------



## Zhukov (12 May 2022)

Старше Эдды







t.me





La grieta ideológica que dividió a Ucrania en dos partes no ha desaparecido y solo se está fortaleciendo.
A pesar de la retórica propagandística, los residentes de las regiones del sudeste son percibidos como enemigos por Kiev. Los mismos residentes de Izyum dicen que fueron declarados "enemigos del pueblo" y que no hay regreso a Ucrania para ellos.

Dije y repetiré una vez más que lo que está sucediendo es principalmente una guerra civil en Ucrania, donde una parte del pueblo ruso se ha descarriado, matan a su propia gente. Permítanme aclarar, matan a la población civil, y no a los soldados rusos. Los soldados mueren en la batalla, mientras que los civiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales que forman parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son fusilados y violadas por sus propios caprichos.

La contraofensiva ucraniana de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas cerca de Staryi Saltov en la región de Kharkiv no estuvo marcada por llamamientos para que Mirnyak se refugiara o estuviera listo para el regreso de las autoridades de Kiev, sino por amenazas de muerte a los residentes de localidades que estaban y permanecen bajo control ruso.

Solo porque sus ciudades y pueblos quedaron bajo el control de las tropas rusas, la población local comenzó a ser percibida por las autoridades ucranianas como traidores. Sí, otra pregunta es por qué dejamos varias localidades, pero nos ocuparemos de esto después de la victoria. Y en general, no hay guerra sin fracasos.

Los residentes locales estaban muertos de miedo por las amenazas de represalias y ejecuciones, debido a la "cooperación con los invasores."A la gente se le prometió (literalmente)"una nueva Bucha": tiroteos sin juicio solo por sospechas de cooperación con las autoridades rusas.

Desafortunadamente, las autoridades rusas no pudieron organizar la evacuación de la población de Staraya Saltovka y la localidad a su alrededor a tiempo.
Esto obligó a los residentes de Staraya Saltovka, Rubizhne y Ternovaya a intentar ingresar al territorio ucraniano en dirección a Kharkiv, demostrando su lealtad a las autoridades de Kiev. Fue un error trágico.

En la mañana del 4 de mayo, la columna partió hacia el sur, en dirección a Kharkiv. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas dispararon contra un convoy de vehículos civiles con civiles cerca del primer puesto de control en la carretera de Rubizhne. Sin previo aviso, los soldados ucranianos destruyeron los primeros cinco vehículos, matando a todos los civiles, incluidas mujeres y niños. A los vehículos restantes no se les permitió ingresar al territorio ucraniano bajo amenaza de destrucción.

Los coches tiroteados permanecieron en la carretera, los soldados ucranianos ni siquiera les permitieron recoger y enterrar a los muertos. Se quedaron en la carretera en coches quemados y tiroteados.

El incidente demuestra que Kiev considera que los territorios del sudeste son ajenos a sí mismos, y la operación de "liberación" se convierte inmediatamente en punitiva.
En el caso de la "liberación" de las Fuerzas Armadas del sureste de Ucrania, los residentes de Kharkiv y otras regiones enfrentarán ejecuciones masivas, que Kiev implementó en la región de Kiev un poco antes.


----------



## Leros (12 May 2022)

__





Gazprom corta el suministro a Europa a través del gasoducto polaco Yamal-Europa


La empresa rusa Gazprom va a dejar de utilizar un importante gasoducto polaco para los envíos del combustible a Europa, según anunció en un comunicado. La compañía responde...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cual es el valor del rublo en el mercado negro?
> 
> Quizá deberíamos saber que ese es el valor que "le han puesto", yo también puedo hacer lo mismo...mira, tengo un pañuelo de papel que cuesta 2000 €.....fijate qué bien me van las cosas...



Falso, hay mercado abierto, de futuros y swap y no hay mucha diferencia con el precio de compra o venta de BCR.
Lo que están en hora actual y tienen diferentes precios de compra venta son mercados abiertos.
Lo que tienen fecha son mercados de futuros o swaps



MercadoÚltimoCompraVentaVolumen% var.MonedaHoraMoscú116,751774,334874,33480-3,01%RUB12/03Moscú63,481363,495563,49550-5,53%RUB17:32:59Forex en tiempo real65,0562,5567,55585+1,25%RUB17:23:03Forex en tiempo real65,0562,5567,55585+1,25%RUB17:23:03Forex en tiempo real-128,5076,422576,4450-89,18%RUB29/03Moscú68.057,000,000,002.623.443-3,36%RUB11/05


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Barco de logística de 9500 toneladas de la armada rusa hinesplicavlemente en llamas cerca de Snake Island


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*La ONU investigará las presuntas atrocidades cometidas por el ejército ruso durante la guerra en Ucrania.*
El Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU ha aprobado una resolución para iniciar una investigación sobre las denuncias de abusos cometidos por las tropas rusas en la *guerra en Ucrania.*


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La verdad es que no se porque Finlandia y Suecia se meten en este fregado. Con lo fácil que es permanecer neutral y al margen de conflictos entre potencias que ni les va ni les viene. Están jugando con fuego los nórdicos, y todo por bailar con la propaganda cuckcidental.
> 
> Lo de meterse en la OTAN, si al final lo hacen, es un golpe muy bajo a Rusia. A ver cómo se lo toma el Kremlin.



Pues lo hacen porque básicamente la CIA ha ido colocando a sus títeres estratégicamente en Europa desde hace veinte años.

A esto le añades unas gigantescas operaciones de ingeniería social hacía la población Europea y tienes una masa de 400 millones de personas aborregadas y comiendo de la mano de su matarife. Añádele, el rollo, feminista, la cultura Woke, el que Europa está petada de inmigrantes, la destrucción de la familia tradicional (sobre todo en el norte de Europa), la destrucción de sindicatos, la alienización de la gente joven, etc. y tendrás millones de NPCs que no saben ni por dónde les viene el viento... Solo despertarán cuando vean las nukes estallando.


----------



## ZARGON (12 May 2022)

Las ratas finlandesas envalentonadas. Las dudas de Putin hacen que los enanos se crezcan.
Al comienzo de la operación salieron corriendo todos cagaos cerrando embajadas. El propio drogopayaso se fue de Kiev. Ahora se pasea por las calles recibiendo los otros payasos del circo satanico.
Se a vuelto a dormir Vladimiro pareciera que quiere emular a Anibal Barca. Cuando la situacion está dificil sabe que hacer. Pero cuando la situación se vuelve favorable le surgen las dudas.


----------



## McNulty (12 May 2022)

Si, de facto son colonias. Si no hablaran inglés serían aún más irrelevantes de lo que son.

Pero creía que eran más inteligentes, y se mantendrían al margen sin tomar mucho partido.

Putin se la tendrá que envainar con Finlandia, no creo que sea buena idea abrir otro frente. Pero los rusos van a trolear a los fineses cosa mala, espacio aéreo, marítimo, recursos....


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Старше Эдды
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Imperio de la Mentira es el Imperio del Terror. Es un imperio sanguinario, belicoso y depredador . No tiene ningún respeto por los civiles y solamente acepta la sumisión total por el terror.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

Leros dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso venía.... adiós Polonia, adiós!!


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Finlandia quiere su integración inmediata en la OTAN, esto significa que la OTAN se expande hacia Rusia en medio de la guerra en Ucrania. 

Antes de la guerra de Putin el porcentage de finlandeses que apoyaba esta integración era del 25%, ahora lo es del 76%. 

Finlandia tiene un ejército con 280.000 tropas y 900.000 reservistas. 

Un "exito" más del hijoPutin y su puta guerra.


----------



## SIEN (12 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> secundo la moción...



Podríais anticipar las vacaciones unas semanas y presentaros de orcos voluntarios en mariupol para descabellar a los cuatro "mataos" que quedan en la acería.
Sería la polla y pasaríais al top del Hall of Fame soviet instantáneamente. Tito putin os recibiría personalmente y os daría besitos. Bueno, teniendo como tiene las manos, en modo vibrador.... quien sabe.


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Podriamos todo el colectivo burbuja proruso comprarnos unas camisetas con la zeta P.ej. esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055854
> 
> ...



Podríais anticipar las vacaciones unas semanas y presentaros de orcos voluntarios en mariupol para descabellar a los cuatro "mataos" que quedan en la acería. 
Sería la polla y pasaríais al top del Hall of Fame soviet instantáneamente. Tito putin os recibiría personalmente y os daría besitos. Bueno, teniendo como tiene las manos, en modo vibrador.... quien sabe.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cuando la situacion está dificil sabe que hacer. Pero cuando la situación se vuelve favorable le surgen las dudas.



Es que esa es precisamente su mecánica. Actuar cuando el enemigo se muestra fuerte y peligroso, dejarle luego que se confíe hasta que vuelve a crecerse y se vuelve a mostrar peligroso y que no le quede otra opción que mostrarse ejecutivo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (12 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Las ratas finlandesas envalentonadas. Las dudas de Putin hacen que los enanos se crezcan.
> Al comienzo de la operación salieron corriendo todos cagaos cerrando embajadas. El propio drogopayaso se fue de Kiev. Ahora se pasea por las calles recibiendo los otros payasos del circo satanico.
> Se a vuelto a dormir Vladimiro pareciera que quiere emular a Anibal Barca. Cuando la situacion está dificil sabe que hacer. Pero cuando la situación se vuelve favorable le surgen las dudas.



Pues para mí que Putin, de momento, está siendo mucho más listo de lo que yo pensaba. O igual es sólo que está teniendo más suerte, o igual es que nuestros dirigentes son especialmente imbéciles, pero hoy por hoy solamente tiene que seguir abanicándose en su mecedora y esperar a que nos desollemos entre nosotros en Europa.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ayer decían que a los rusos les habían dao bien en la cabeza de puente de Bilohorovka perdiendo hasta los calzoncillos....pero hoy las mismas fuentes pro ukras reconocen que han pasado



fueron los ucros los que intentaron pasar el rio cerca de Izyum un par de dias antes y los reventaron totalmente

de la propaganda ucra no te fies, muchas veces usan imagenes de sus propias perdidas y las hacen pasar por perdidas rusas
si las imagenes no son claras y nitidas , perfectamente identificables hay que ponerlas en cuarentena


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Leros dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hombre ¿no crees que el corte de suministro del gas ruso ya estaba más que previsto?. Es más, ¿no crees que ya esta previsto un corte total de suministro?


----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)




----------



## Don Luriio (12 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La verdad es que no se porque Finlandia y Suecia se meten en este fregado. Con lo fácil que es permanecer neutral y al margen de conflictos entre potencias que ni les va ni les viene. Están jugando con fuego los nórdicos, y todo por bailar con la propaganda cuckcidental.
> 
> Lo de meterse en la OTAN, si al final lo hacen, es un golpe muy bajo a Rusia. A ver cómo se lo toma el Kremlin.



Es que cualquier incidente nimio que se produzca entre Rusia con un país de la OTAN, pongamos Turquía misma, pone en peligro a Finlandia. Igual que la OTAN puede responder lo puede hacer Rusia.


----------



## NS 4 (12 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Podríais anticipar las vacaciones unas semanas y presentaros de orcos voluntarios en mariupol para descabellar a los cuatro "mataos" que quedan en la acería.
> Sería la polla y pasaríais al top del Hall of Fame soviet instantáneamente. Tito putin os recibiría personalmente y os daría besitos. Bueno, teniendo como tiene las manos, en modo vibrador.... quien sabe.
> 
> 
> ...



De entregar mi sangre...la entregaré por mi país...matando a los enemigos del pueblo español.

Te aseguro que yo SI ...sonreiré a la parca.


----------



## ZARGON (12 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es que esa es precisamente su mecánica. Actuar cuando el enemigo se muestra fuerte y peligroso, dejarle luego que se confíe hasta que vuelve a crecerse y se vuelve a mostrar peligroso y que no le quede otra opción que mostrarse ejecutivo.



Que se supone que va hacer? Esperar que entren en la otan para reacionar? . Es un movimiento muy peligroso.


----------



## Nico (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo de Occidente es sorprendente, llevan décadas condenando el nazismo y a los nazis, y de repente, parece que ya es algo "relativo", "no hay para tanto", "hay nazis malos y nazis buenos". Occidente es el Imperio de la Mentira.




Buen momento para revertir la sentencia judicial y reabrir la Librería "Europa". Ya falta menos para que reciban a Pedro Varela en una sesión especial del Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues lo hacen porque básicamente la CIA ha ido colocando a sus títeres estratégicamente en Europa desde hace veinte años.
> 
> A esto le añades unas gigantescas operaciones de ingeniería social hacía la población Europea y tienes una masa de 400 millones de personas aborregadas y comiendo de la mano de su matarife. Añádele, el rollo, feminista, la cultura Woke, el que Europa está petada de inmigrantes, la destrucción de la familia tradicional (sobre todo en el norte de Europa), la destrucción de sindicatos, la alienización de la gente joven, etc. y tendrás millones de NPCs que no saben ni por dónde les viene el viento... Solo despertarán cuando vean las nukes estallando.



Yo diría que bastantes más años. Por ejemplo, recuerdo determinados centros de estudios elitistas donde la influencia usana era muy fuerte, y la colusión de cierto clero tradicional y determinados sujetos con los anteriores era más que palpable. Luego transcurrió la Historia dejando sus residuos en la ribera, hastas la fecha.


----------



## 8cilindros (12 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Finlandia quiere su integración inmediata en la OTAN, esto significa que la OTAN se expande hacia Rusia en medio de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> Antes de la guerra de Putin el porcentage de finlandeses que apoyaba esta integración era del 25%, ahora lo es del 76%.
> 
> ...



No flipes anda, 280.000 tropas dice el bufón, no llegaran a 70.000 y unos 150,000 reservistas pero si tiene una población de 5 millones y medio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

Coged palomitas:

Rusia podría cortar el gas a Finlandia mañana.

RP.pl


----------



## Ramonmo (12 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La verdad es que no se porque Finlandia y Suecia se meten en este fregado. Con lo fácil que es permanecer neutral y al margen de conflictos entre potencias que ni les va ni les viene. Están jugando con fuego los nórdicos, y todo por bailar con la propaganda cuckcidental.
> 
> Lo de meterse en la OTAN, si al final lo hacen, es un golpe muy bajo a Rusia. A ver cómo se lo toma el Kremlin.



Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:

*"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*

Y, una vez obtenida una respuesta razonada, obrar en consecuencia.

Un ejército o una organización militar puede tener una doctrina ofensiva o defensiva. Si esa organización toma decisiones que aumentan la probabilidad de conflicto puede decirse, sin lugar a dudas, que se trata de una organización ofensiva; y viceversa.

Entiendo que los ministros de defensa de los países de la OTAN (incluida la Sra. Robles) tendrán claros estos simples conceptos ¿no?


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Coged palomitas:
> 
> Rusia podría cortar el gas a Finlandia mañana.
> 
> RP.pl



Vamos a tener que comprar toneladas de palomitas de aquí a Noviembre.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

Añado.

En una fecha tan temprana como el año 1.965 en determinada ciudad, en plenom franquismo y se movían como pez en el agua.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Yo diría que bastantes más años. Por ejemplo, recuerdo determinados centros de estudios elitistas donde la influencia usana era muy fuerte, y la colusión de cierto clero tradicional y determinados sujetos con los anteriores era más que palpable. Luego transcurrió la Historia dejando sus residuos en la ribera, hastas la fecha.



Si lo que pasa es que durante la guerra fría la forma de actuar era mucho más discreta y meditada, a partir de finales de los noventa esta gente va a calzón quitado.


----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas destruyeron 405 áreas de concentración ucraniana y equipo militar, 12 puestos de mando y 26 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, 1 sistemas de defensa aérea S-300, 3 Smerch MLRS y 2 depósitos de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas destruyeron 14 UAV ucranianos durante este día , incluido 1 "Bayraktar-TB2" que fue derribado cerca de la isla Zmeiny.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Y eso qué arregla, exáctamente?
> Porque un sacerdote o religioso que necesita casarse (en realidad: fornicar), la verdad me da risa.
> Yo prefiero 1 sacerdote de los de verdad a 1000 sacerdotes fake.



No Homo dices ? Por otra parte cuando se vuelven obispos entonces si que se les obliga el celibato en la iglesia ortodoxa.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No flipes anda, 280.000 tropas dice el bufón, no llegaran a 70.000 y unos 150,000 reservistas pero si tiene una población de 5 millones y medio.



El pingüino gilipollas y sus pingüinadas....


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



La agenda está clara:

1) Meter un nuevo "Yelsin" en Rusia para poder desguazarla y devorar sus materias primas.
2) Ahogar a China cortando el acceso a las materias primas baratas de Rusia.

Ahora falta saber si estos dos países lo van a permitir o si deciden morir matando.


----------



## Arraki (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En caso de que se retire....
> 
> Debe ser que las retiradas de Kiev y Jarkov solo son fakes de la propaganda occidental



Por esa regla de 3 Ucrania lleva retirándose 80 días


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Coged palomitas:
> 
> Rusia podría cortar el gas a Finlandia mañana.
> 
> RP.pl



Están preocupaos los finlandeses?


----------



## Pato Sentado (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Resultado de la visión del mundo rusa; familia de amputados por el bombardeo de la estación de Kramatorks. Hay que prestar toda la ayuda militar que Ucrania necesite para acabar con todos los invasores cochinorrusos. No debe quedar ni uno solo con vida en Ucrania.



Hay una duda más que razonable de quién tiro el misil y desde dónde.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



Te aseguro que para nada. Verás que al frente del ministerio de la guerra- hay que dejarse de eufemismos- se encuentra curiosamente una bandada de señoras, cosa que no ha ocurrido en la Historia. Como mucho tendrán un cierto asesoramiento del estamento militar y eso es todo, ewl resto es política y economía, diplomacia y chanchullos, presiones, chantajes y putadas de la peor especie. 
Luego pasa lo que pasa y nadie sabew nada. Yo no he sido, ha sido ese...


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Según los informes de los recursos ucranianos, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania emitió un pronóstico extremadamente sombrío para el Donbass. Afirmaron que la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk será rodeada en los próximos días. La defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzó a desmoronarse, las grandes pérdidas, la fatiga general del personal, la falta de combustible y las armas pesadas están afectando. Volkssturm, desplegado para compensar las pérdidas, no mejora la situación, pero aumenta el número de "200". Hasta hace poco, el Estado Mayor trató de informar a la oficina de Zelensky lo que querían oír. Pero al parecer son bastante calientes. Sus predicciones se ven confirmadas por la situación en el frente, donde el 11 de mayo las fuerzas aliadas rompieron las defensas enemigas en varios lugares a la vez.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Polonia emite un sello con el retrato de Zelensky para honrar la horoica resistencia del pueblo ucranio y su actual dirigente


----------



## Nico (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> fueron los ucros los que intentaron parar el rio cerca de Izyum un par de dias antes y los reventaron totalmente
> 
> de la propaganda ucra no te fies, muchas veces usan imagenes de sus propias perdidas y las hacen pasar por perdidas rusas
> si las imagenes no son claras y nitidas , perfectamente identificables hay que ponerlas en cuarentena




Tienes el caso de la Isla Serpiente, acá en el foro pusieron vídeos de un supuesto helicóptero ruso estallado con un misil y resultó que era ucraniano.

Nada como ir ganando "en Twitter" una guerra.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



Pues nada, para que no haya posible conflicto nuclear, los dejamos que invadan, violen y saqueen a los ciudadanos de un país soberano.


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Letonia planea:

1. Prohibir las redes sociales rusas.
2. Demoler el monumento a los Libertadores de Riga.
3. Procesar penalmente a quienes le trajeron flores el 9 de mayo.
4. Despedir a los policías que se negaron a dispersar a la gente con flores.

El terror fascista está cobrando impulso.

Además, si hablamos de tramos limítrofes, Lituania planea retirar a su embajador de Rusia a partir del 1 de junio y un poco más tarde cerrar el consulado general en San Petersburgo. De hecho, estamos hablando de romper relaciones diplomáticas. Es muy probable que las relaciones diplomáticas con Polonia, los estados fronterizos del Báltico y posiblemente la República Checa se rompan para el otoño.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Los misiles británicos Brimstone ya están enseñando modales a los cochinorrusos en Ucrania


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

Editorial de uno de los periódicos de Finlandia:

.....el próximo viernes. El suministro de gas ruso puede terminar en cualquier momento a partir de entonces..."

Iltalehti.fi


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Cuando.los moros ataquen Canarias Ceuta y Melilla los USA se pondrán de su parte. Es obvio.


----------



## Señor X (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



Teóricamente, en el papel, según sus artículos, la OTAN es un pacto defensivo contra un tercero si ataca a uno de sus miembros (es importante recalcar que no es una alianza militar, porque los miembros de la OTAN se pueden pegar entre ellos).

En la práctica, según los hechos y pruebas, la OTAN es una organización ofensiva. Que se lo pregunten a Yugoslavia.


----------



## El_Suave (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero hombre ¿no crees que el corte de suministro del gas ruso ya estaba más que previsto?. Es más, ¿no crees que ya esta previsto un corte total de suministro?



Pues hombre, a no ser que el grado de imbecilidad europeo sea inmensamente grande, como nunca se había visto antes en la historia, si tú pretendes que el país al que has declarado la guerra te siga suministrando un recurso estratégico como la energía, y además de gratis pues no tienes intención de pagárselo, y se lo recuerdas constamente: "no te voy a pagar por tu gas", "dame tu gas", "no te voy a pagar por tu gas", "dame tu gas", "no te voy a pagar por tu gas"..., va a ser que muy bien de la cabeza no estás, o directamente no tienes cabeza.

A los europeos, o bien les puede la chulería y la prepotencia (o la de su amo), o directamente han _*perdido el*_ _*oremus*._


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El pingüino gilipollas y sus pingüinadas....



Coño es que es tan fácil como consultarlo, esta diciendo el payaso que un quinto de la población de Finlandia es reservista...


----------



## Expected (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Vamos a tener que comprar toneladas de palomitas de aquí a Noviembre.



Y leños para calentarlas....porque lo que es gas....va a ser que no


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Teóricamente, en el papel, según sus artículos, la OTAN es un pacto defensivo contra un tercero si ataca a uno de sus miembros (es importante recalcar que no es una alianza militar, porque los miembros de la OTAN se pueden pegar entre ellos).
> 
> En la práctica, según los hechos y pruebas, la OTAN es una organización ofensiva. Que se lo pregunten a Yugoslavia.



LA OTAN es una organización creada en Estados Unidos con el objetivo de planificar el saqueo y destrucción de cualquier nación que tenga recursos naturales importantes. No hay más.


----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)

En la RPL. Ya sé sabía de ayer pero se confirma.

El alcalde de Rubizhne confirma que la ciudad ha caído en manos de Rusia y que las fuerzas ucranianas se han visto obligadas a retirarse, afirmando que están siendo superadas "tres a uno".


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Acciones de sabotaje del movimiento independentista siberiano. La otan debería preguntar a estos luchadores por la libertad si les vendrían bien unos jabelines..


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Z.O.V. Svodki milicia de Nueva Rusia (DNI, LC, Ucrania, Guerra):
La compañía de armas Rheinmetall está completando la "resucitación" del primer lote de viejos vehículos de combate de infantería Marder retirados del almacenamiento a largo plazo. Según la compañía, el trabajo se completará en tres semanas y los primeros cien vehículos de combate estarán listos para su envío. Aún no está claro quién. Ya sea directamente a Bandera, o al país que les suministró viejos vehículos de combate de infantería soviéticos y espera recibir viejos vehículos alemanes en su lugar. Sin embargo, no está completamente claro a quién exactamente. "Estamos esperando la decisión final del gobierno. Pero en este momento hay suficientes países que quieren estos autos, no solo Ucrania", agregó intrigado el CEO de Rheinmetall, Armin Pappergera, en una entrevista con el periódico Süddeutsche Zeitung.

Estados Unidos llevó a cabo una inspección de sus fuerzas de misiles nucleares, que estuvieron involucrados en al menos cinco aviones de mando y de control especial:
Tres E-6B mercurio (utilizado para proporcionar canales de comunicación redundantes con submarinos nucleares con misiles balísticos a bordo) y dos E-4B sombra de la noche ( "plano del fin del mundo" - puesto de mando en el aire). No hay duda de que esto es una demostración de la seriedad de las intenciones de los Estados Unidos frente a algún paso importante, dirigida, muy probablemente, nuestro país. Por ejemplo, antes de la introducción de las tropas polacas en Ucrania occidental.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Que se supone que va hacer? Esperar que entren en la otan para reacionar? . Es un movimiento muy peligroso.



Es un tira y afloja. Su enemigo quiere provocar que entre siempre al trapo con mucha violencia para poder realizar sus montajes. El no se deja provocar, permite que su enemigo embista y le hace la llave de judo, supongo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> fueron los ucros los que intentaron parar el rio cerca de Izyum un par de dias antes y los reventaron totalmente
> 
> de la propaganda ucra no te fies, muchas veces usan imagenes de sus propias perdidas y las hacen pasar por perdidas rusas
> si las imagenes no son claras y nitidas , perfectamente identificables hay que ponerlas en cuarentena



Hombre sobra la advertencia, está claro que si me fiara de la propaganda ukra no habría pegado ese tweet...


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 May 2022)

Pero que cojones está pasando en esta corrupta y decadente Europa.?
Ahora Finlandia en una provocación sin precedentes anuncia su petición de entrada en la OTAN, sin anestesia.
Rusia acaba de anunciar que les corta el gas, Y que esperaban?.
Y espero que esta vez vaya en serio de verdad si no lo hace Rusia va a quedar como un país paria y mostraria una debilidad tremenda.
Porque todo esto?.
Es que tiene que haber algo muy grave detrás para que provoquen a Rusia de esa manera sin importarles las consecuencias, quieren destruir a la población de Europa, quieren una guerra total?.
Supongo que están seguros que van a poder seguir controlando a las masas de Europa a su antojo sin que estás se rebelen.
Es alucinante todo lo que está pasando, vaya involución total en la que estamos en este continente de telettubies.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Con el tiempo sin duda, pero por lo que se aprecia en los mapas, a Alemania llega gas por varias vías:



Así es, pero hoy llega por dos vías menos que llegaba ayer ... La capacidad aproximada es -85 bcm anuales y no sabemos si existe la posibilidad de que el resto de vías compensen esa disminución y luega esta que hay clientes que dependen de una única vía.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero que cojones está pasando en esta corrupta y decadente Europa.?
> Ahora Finlandia en una provocación sin precedentes anuncia su petición de entrada en la OTAN, sin anestesia.
> Rusia acaba de anunciar que les corta el gas, Y que esperaban?.
> Y espero que esta vez vaya en serio de verdad si no lo hace Rusia va a quedar como un país paria y mostraria una debilidad tremenda.
> ...



Yo creo que han confiado demasiado en las Psiops.

Han adormecido demasiado a la poblacion como para que obedezcan. Se les ha pasado el arroz.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Buenas llegadas sobre la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk. En algún lugar, Kolomoisky está afligido...
El coste de construcción de una refinería moderna podría ascender a 600-700 millones de dólares. Es importante señalar que en Ucrania había 6 grandes refinerías. Hasta 2022, 2,5 -Kremenchug, Odesa y Lisichansk- sobrevivieron en condiciones de funcionamiento sin ninguna guerra. Ucrania no ha construido ni una sola refinería moderna. Así que intentará, en la medida de lo posible, reconstruir lo que se pueda reconstruir. Por lo tanto, hay que seguir trabajando en la liquidación de las refinerías si es necesario, para no dar al enemigo ilusiones vanas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48330
​Exclusiva de nuestros suscriptores: imágenes del ataque a la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk y el posterior incendio en la misma.​​t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/34914​​​


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*La posible adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN no representará una amenaza para Rusia, y el Kremlin debe entender que ellos mismos empujaron a Helsinki a tomar tal decisión después de décadas de neutralidad* - Presidente Sauli Niinisto.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Las AFU utilizaron estas torres como repetidores y también instalaron cámaras en ellas para vigilar nuestras posiciones. Los combatientes de las Fuerzas Especiales de la República Popular de Donetsk utilizaron misiles guiados antitanque para realizar sus propios ajustes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48331

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Los retardorrusos continuan militarizando Ucrania.


----------



## Cga (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Letonia planea:
> 
> 1. Prohibir las redes sociales rusas.
> 2. Demoler el monumento a los Libertadores de Riga.
> ...



Estos países, como Letonia, se quieren lavar la cara del supremacismo y maltrato que han ejercicio sobre parte de su población rusofona.
Son, como Ucrania, paises en que gobiernan oligarquias corruptas y xenofobas. De esto la UE se ha puesto siempre de perfil, porque discriminar y maltratar lo ruso es bien visto para una UE lacaya del imperio de la mentira.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Coño es que es tan fácil como consultarlo, esta diciendo el payaso que un quinto de la población de Finlandia es reservista...



Pero hombre no ves que el bot-arate cobra por enmierdar el hilo¿? Es un cm pepero, por eso lo de gaviotón, dirá lo que le pongan en el argumentario, sazonado con gestitos grandilocuentes


----------



## McNulty (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



Creo que los ministros cuckcidentales (si es que pintan algo, porque aquí el amo yankee es el que corta el bacalao) piensan tal que así: la otan es un elemento de disuasión para rusia, por tanto metamos a estos países para presionar más a rusia, y dar la sensación de que estamos 'muy unidos'. Pero pueden que consigan lo contrario, al fin y al cabo yo lo interpreto como una provocación a Rusia (otra más).

Es un error de la otan porque:

No hay casus belli alguno con Finlandia o Suecia, como si lo había en Ucrania.
A Rusia no se le ha perdido nada en esos países.
Por tanto la teórica invasión de los rusos a esos países no tiene fundamento alguno.
Con esto, lo único que va a suceder es que aumentará la tensión en esas fronteras, con todo lo que eso conlleva.

Habría que diferenciar también dentro de la otan dos bandos por así decirlo, el bando liderado por Francia y el resto de países uropeos de la alianza y USA-UK. Como llevamos diciendo en el hilo, USA-UK hacen lo que les da la gana al margen del resto de miembros (lo del Borracho Johnson ayer firmando un acuerdo por que él lo vale) y los demás aliados como perritos falderos que van detrás.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## Ramonmo (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La agenda está clara:
> 
> 1) Meter un nuevo "Yelsin" en Rusia para poder desguazarla y devorar sus materias primas.
> 2) Ahogar a China cortando el acceso a las materias primas baratas de Rusia.
> ...



Y, de ser esto dos puntos ciertos ¿en qué benefician a nuestro país? Lo digo porque España, como miembro de la OTAN, tendrá que emitir su opinión razonada respecto a la ampliación en algún momento.

Y, desde el punto de vista militar, ¿de qué manera esa ampliación mejora nuestra seguridad? ¿Tendremos nuestras plazas del norte de África y las Canarias mejor protegidas si entra Finlandia en la OTAN?

Yo todo esto lo digo porque, a fin de cuentas, a mí Ucrania y Rusia como que me dan un poco igual. Lo que me importa, eso sí, es España.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Las ratas finlandesas envalentonadas. Las dudas de Putin hacen que los enanos se crezcan.
> Al comienzo de la operación salieron corriendo todos cagaos cerrando embajadas. El propio drogopayaso se fue de Kiev. Ahora se pasea por las calles recibiendo los otros payasos del circo satanico.
> Se a vuelto a dormir Vladimiro pareciera que quiere emular a Anibal Barca. Cuando la situacion está dificil sabe que hacer. Pero cuando la situación se vuelve favorable le surgen las dudas.



Si Putin se preocupara de cada noticia que sale en los medios...
Tú tranquilo hombre, que esto es ajedrez, no el pasapalabra


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están preocupaos los finlandeses?



Ellos sabrán lo que hacen . El grifo del gas se lo pueden cortar en poquito tiempo y vamos a ver como se las apañan para compensar la falta del gas ruso. No va a ser nada fácil para ellos . No sé que necesidad tenían de meterse en este fregado si la cosa no iba con ellos ni nadie los había amenazado con nada . Ellos sabrán en donde se meten.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero que cojones está pasando en esta corrupta y decadente Europa.?
> Ahora Finlandia en una provocación sin precedentes anuncia su petición de entrada en la OTAN, sin anestesia.
> Rusia acaba de anunciar que les corta el gas, Y que esperaban?.
> Y espero que esta vez vaya en serio de verdad si no lo hace Rusia va a quedar como un país paria y mostraria una debilidad tremenda.
> ...



A ver si te crees tú que los maricron, sanchinflas, dragi y cia no han sido puestos ahí para cuando llegara este momento....pero era Putin el que se metía en las elecciones ajenas


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Que se supone que va hacer? Esperar que entren en la otan para reacionar? . Es un movimiento muy peligroso.



Pero tú te crees que un país entra en la Otan en una hora??   
Tú deja que Rusia limpie el donbas, luego que se haga con el corredor a Transnistria y luego que pase el siguiente.

Qué prisa tenéis en Occidente, como si esto fuera una serie de hollywood donde necesitáis un giro de argumento cada día...


----------



## Pato Sentado (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> La casa donde los invasores rusos se alojaros durante una temporada; mierda y suciedad por todos los lados. Pero de verdad, qué ejército de gentuza, delincuentes y cochinones.



El que se escandalice con esto es que no ha tenido una fiesta de preadolescentes en casa.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero hombre no ves que el bot-arate cobra por enmierdar el hilo¿? Es un cm pepero, por eso lo de gaviotón, dirá lo que le pongan en el argumentario, sazonado con gestitos grandilocuentes



Y tú cobras por poner el culo,,pedazo GILIPOLLas y encima cabo chusquero....ala a tomar porculo rata de cloaca.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Acciones de sabotaje del movimiento independentista siberiano. La otan debería preguntar a estos luchadores por la libertad si les vendrían bien unos jabelines..



jajajajaaj caratorcía hay que reconocer que tienes más gracia que el pingüino gilipollas


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La posible adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN no representará una amenaza para Rusia, y el Kremlin debe entender que ellos mismos empujaron a Helsinki a tomar tal decisión después de décadas de neutralidad* - Presidente Sauli Niinisto.



Lo que tendría que hacer Finlandia en los próximos meses es lo siguiente.

1. Lanzar un misil de 1000km de alcance en medio del océano atlántico
2. Realizar una prueba en profundidad de un artefacto nuclear

Este es el único lenguaje que entiende los retardorrusos.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si te crees tú que los maricron, sanchinflas, dragi y cia no han sido puestos ahí para cuando llegara este momento....pero era Putin el que se metía en las elecciones ajenas



Que asco das cabo chusquero,te la das de que sabes y metes la pata hasta el corvejon...rata


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Estados Unidos ha enviado un número desconocido de naves no tripulados a Ucrania. El Mantas T-12 es muy probable. El sitio web FedScoop informó recientemente de que los militares ucranianos fueron entrenados para operar sistemas navales no tripulados en la base naval de Little Creek en Virginia, (Fuente - maritime.bg)
El T-12 es el último modelo de la serie de barcos no tripulados MANTAS. El primer lanzamiento tuvo lugar en enero de 2018. El dron tiene una visibilidad extremadamente baja debido a su pequeño tamaño (361 cm de largo, 91,5 cm de ancho, sólo 18 cm por encima del agua) y a que casi no hay partes que sobresalgan. Puede transportar hasta 63,5 kg de carga útil y está diseñado principalmente para fines de reconocimiento. La velocidad máxima es de 40 nudos. Velocidad económica de 20 nudos. Alcance 60 millas. La navegabilidad de 4 puntos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48334


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú cobras por poner el culo,,pedazo GILIPOLLas y encima cabo chusquero....ala a tomar porculo rata de cloaca.



Ese lenguaje soez y procaz que Cuca no paga desvergonzados.


----------



## mecaweto (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una vez más: la guerra contra los monumentos no es una guerra contra el pasado; es la degradación y el empobrecimiento cultural en el presente.
> 
> La sociedad letona ha suspendido la prueba de autoestima.
> 
> ...



Letonia es uno de los países que estuvieron encantados de ser invadidos por los nazis, colaborando activamente en la eliminación física de TODOS sus compatriotas judíos. La cabra tira al monte.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ellos sabrán lo que hacen . El grifo del gas se lo pueden cortar en poquito tiempo y vamos a ver como se las apañan para compensar la falta del gas ruso. No va a ser nada fácil para ellos . No sé que necesidad tenían de meterse en este fregado si la cosa no iba con ellos ni nadie los había amenazado con nada . Ellos sabrán en donde se meten.



Pues eso, si ellos saben donde se meten y no están preocupaos, por qué os preocupáis vosotros tanto?


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que asco das cabo chusquero,te la das de que sabes y metes la pata hasta el corvejon...rata



Ilumínanos octavo sabio de Grecia


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Leros dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Y la UE utiliza su dominio del sistema SWIFT de igual manera así que no deberían quejarse que la guerra militar la empezaron los rusos pero la guerra económica la empezaron ellos antes ...


----------



## Ramonmo (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues nada, para que no haya posible conflicto nuclear, los dejamos que invadan, violen y saqueen a los ciudadanos de un país soberano.



Es que, en el muy dudoso caso de que ésa fuera la alternativa (que no lo es) por supuestísimo que deberíamos dejarles. Entre la destrucción total de la Humanidad y la de un solo país yo lo tengo muy claro.

De hecho, considero un síntoma de nihilismo grave preferir que muera todo el mundo a que muera sólo una parte, llámame cínico si quieres.


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero que cojones está pasando en esta corrupta y decadente Europa.?
> Ahora Finlandia en una provocación sin precedentes anuncia su petición de entrada en la OTAN, sin anestesia.
> Rusia acaba de anunciar que les corta el gas, Y que esperaban?.
> Y espero que esta vez vaya en serio de verdad si no lo hace Rusia va a quedar como un país paria y mostraria una debilidad tremenda.
> ...



A ver qué esperáis de los putos Satanistas como borrel y la UE, lo que hay que hacer es pintadas y fuegos en ayuntamientos y sedes, hasta entonces los satanistas harán lo que quieran


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ese lenguaje soez y procaz que Cuca no paga desvergonzados.



Pero no veas como me paga tu mami...rata cabo chusquero.....


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Obviamente, si Finlandia y Suecia entran en la OTAN ésta se convertirá en una organización más grande y poderosa. Recordemos que la OTAN es una organización para la defensa militar de sus miembros. Por lo tanto, la pregunta que esos miembros deberían hacerse antes de admitir a esos países es:
> 
> *"La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN ¿aumenta o disminuye las posibilidades de conflicto bélico?"*
> 
> ...



Es todo una pantomima.
Si Finlandia entrara en un futuro en la Otan, y Rusia invade Finlandia, la Otan NO VA A MOVER UN DEDO, más allá de la intimidación...tal y como hace ahora. Pero todavía no veis lo que ocurre en Ucrania??... Creeis que si no estuviera Rusia detrás la Otan no habría entrado con cualquier excusa?? Pero que no hay cojones hombre, que está clarísimo.

Van a meter los americanos a los marines, entrenado en la playstation, a luchar en terreno ruso? por favor... 
Van a bombardear Moscú?...Podrían intentarlo (aunque las defensas antiaéreas rusas son las mejores del mundo), pero ya sabemos que París, Londres y Nueva York también serían bombardeados, a niveles JAMÁS VISTOS EN UNA GUERRA. Y no hacen falta nucleares. Me rio del día siguiente de un bombardeo en París o Madrid, con miles de muertos, seguro que la opinión pública francesa o española querría más...jojojo.

Van a imponer nuevas sanciones?...al aire? Ya no hay más sanciones.

Lo de Ucrania demuestra que la OTAN es una organización que no tiene ninguna capacidad de intimidación cuando el rival puede mandarte a tomar por culo.


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

A chupar nepes americanos, así llevamos toda la vida, mientras le damos premios Príncipe de Asturias a Marina Abramovich, puta satanista a ver si con suerte te decapitan los chechenos


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si Putin se preocupara de cada noticia que sale en los medios...
> Tú tranquilo hombre, que esto es ajedrez, no el pasapalabra



Eso quisiera yo estar , tranquilo . Pero como a estos malnacidos les salga bien lo de Ucrania , los siguientes en ser triturados vamos a ser los que no nos hemos puesto la inyección letal. Nos cazarán como a conejos. Putin y Rusia es un palo muy duro de romper que se ha metido en la rueda imperial . Como el palo se rompa y la rueda imperial vuelva a girar con fuerza , los miembros de la Resistencia nos podemos dar por finiquitados. Estos canallas van a ir a saco . Ya están desatados porque Rusia está perdiendo la iniciativa en Ucrania . Imaginar lo que llegarán a ser si aplastan a Rusia es dantesco . Dantesco va a ser de todas formas . El veneno ya lo llevan puesto cientos de millones de personas en Europa . Pero si llegan a ganar en Ucrania , sería más horroroso aún.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajaaj caratorcía hay que reconocer que tienes más gracia que el pingüino gilipollas



Podemos centrarnos en discutir la forma de matar a todos los invasores rusos, en lugar de faltarnos al respecto?


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056087
> 
> 
> Y la UE utiliza su dominio del sistema SWIFT de igual manera así que no deberían quejarse que la guerra militar la empezaron los rusos pero la guerra económica la empezaron ellos antes ...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056088



Yo empiezo a pensar que nos gobiernan niños de la ESO.

Pues claro que usa el gas y el petroleo como arma, como Alemania usa las sanciones como armas, pero en que coño de mundo se creen que viven. Pueden sancionar, resancionar, mentir, acusar, expulsar diplomatico, mandar armas a Ucrania, expulsar medios de comunicación rusos, pero Rusia no puede hacer nada contra eso.


----------



## INE (12 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si claro ... la gente es felicísima y un buen día se levanta y te denuncia para ver que pasa .....   Cuando se llega a eso, sea la denuncia verdadera o falsa, ya hay mucha mierda de todo tipo detrás. Básicamente derivado de la incapacidad que tiene la gente para darse cuenta de que algo se ha acabado y es mejor dejarlo como personas civilizadas antes de que se pudra más.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo tengo un pariente que se tenía que haber divorciado al segundo año. Como estaba a mesa puesta y gayumbo limpio por la puta cara, aguantó, entre bronca y bronca y puta y puta, casi 20 años. Por supuesto, acabó de mala manera en el calabozo un viernes, por lo que se comió el fin de semana entero.  Como tenían un par de viviendas, trabajaban los dos y el par de hijos estaban bastante crecidos no hubo broncas en ese sentido: una para uno, la otra para el otro y gastos de los hijos a medias. Pero se ganó a pulso el finde a la sombra por no ser un hombre y acabar aquel asunto cuando tenía que haberlo acabado: cuando la vida se convirtió en su casa en una puta mierda. Ahora se queja como tu, vota a VOX como tu, y le parece un sufrimiento y una injusticia de la hostia aquel fin de semana. Ni se le ocurre pensar en el puto infierno que hizo pasar a aquella pobre mujer durante casi 20 años.
> 
> Le sacudió? El dice que no, pero la tia apareció con un parte médico y una mano escayolada. Se daría un martillazo adrede.



Hombre, que desde ZP el divorcio es unilateral y no hay que aguantar nada, ni ellas ni ellos. Si tan mal
estaba ella que se hubiera divorciado.

Disculpen el offtopic. Continúen.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Podemos centrarnos en discutir la forma de matar a todos los invasores rusos, en lugar de faltarnos al respecto?



Podemos centrarnos en descojonarnos de vuestras hazañas bélicas mejor


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero no veas como me paga tu mami...rata cabo chusquero.....



Otra vez con las madres ajenas, pobrecito expósito....


----------



## Ramonmo (12 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Teóricamente, en el papel, según sus artículos, la OTAN es un pacto defensivo contra un tercero si ataca a uno de sus miembros (es importante recalcar que no es una alianza militar, porque los miembros de la OTAN se pueden pegar entre ellos).
> 
> En la práctica, según los hechos y pruebas, la OTAN es una organización ofensiva. Que se lo pregunten a Yugoslavia.



Pues que alguien se lo diga a los capitostes de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas, que doctrinalmente y sobre el papel están organizadas como unas fuerzas defensivas. Y empecemos a construir submarinos portamisiles, aviones de ataque a tierra y misiles balísticos a la de ya.

Ah, y ya de paso, que se lo expliquen al pueblo español, que creo que les podría interesar.


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cuando.los moros ataquen Canarias Ceuta y Melilla los USA se pondrán de su parte. Es obvio.



Es que eras neutral, tu vecino no te atacaba y tenían relaciones comerciales y diplomáticas cordiales.

Ahora, sin que tu vecino te haya agredido en absoluto, vas y te incorporas a una banda armada que se declara enemiga del vecino. No es que tienes "relaciones comerciales y amistosas" con sus enemigos, te incorporas a una organización armada.

¿Qué pretendes que haga tu vecino? Supongo que no te va a agredir hasta que tu no lo hagas (o tus nuevos amigos), pero mínimamente te hará la vida un poco más "difícil".

Se llaman consecuencias.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## Elimina (12 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055915



Entonces igual es verdad que son las mujeres de los azotes de Azovstal. Y yo pensando que eran actrices contratadas...


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Otra vez con las madres ajenas, pobrecito expósito....



A la puta mierda cabo chusquero......


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Eso quisiera yo estar , tranquilo . Pero como a estos malnacidos les salga bien lo de Ucrania , los siguientes en ser triturados vamos a ser los que no nos hemos puesto la inyección letal. Nos cazarán como a conejos. Putin y Rusia es un palo muy duro de romper que se ha metido en la rueda imperial . Como el palo se rompa y la rueda imperial vuelva a girar con fuerza , los miembros de la Resistencia nos podemos dar por finiquitados. Estos canallas van a ir a saco . Ya están desatados porque Rusia está perdiendo la iniciativa en Ucrania . Imaginar lo que llegarán a ser si aplastan a Rusia es dantesco . Dantesco va a ser de todas formas . El veneno ya lo llevan puesto cientos de millones de personas en Europa . Pero si llegan a ganar en Ucrania , sería más horroroso aún.



Afortunadamente España todavía es un país que cae bien a Rusia, por cuestiones culturales.
Antes caerían y por este orden de odio ruso:

a) Los polacos
b) Los bálticos
c) Los ingleses
d) Los franceses
e) Los italianos

Así que por ese lado no temas. A mí siempre se me han abierto las puertas cuando he dicho que era español.


----------



## El-Mano (12 May 2022)

Un poco de info sobre el bombardeo por un su-24 del otro día:









Un bombardeo de un Su-24M a baja altura


Cosas de interés Toca rascar en unos detalles de las operaciones de los bombarderos Sujoi Su-24M este 2022 y me refiero a lo que se puede ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A la puta mierda cabo chusquero......



Sea vd más morigerado y renuncie a ese lenguaje perdulario, que cuca ta al acecho


----------



## Aurkitu (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Acciones de sabotaje del movimiento independentista siberiano. La otan debería preguntar a estos luchadores por la libertad si les vendrían bien unos jabelines..



Y luego vienen los falsos ingenuos con piel de cordero preguntándose que teme Rusia, y que si Putin actúa como un psicópata. Ese es vuestro verdadero rostro, y se os huele a kilómetros.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 May 2022)

Podemos hacer una quedada, todos con la camiseta. Pero nada de homosexualidades que eso queda reservado para los filosatanotanistas


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*El hijoPutin dice que Rusia "defenderá la independencia" de Lugansk en el aniversario de su declaración de independencia.*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha destacado que el Ejército de Rusia "defenderá la independencia, soberanía e integridad territorial" de las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk, cuya independencia fue reconocida por Moscú en febrero, días antes de lanzar una ofensiva militar contra Ucrania.

El Kremlin ha señalado en su cuenta en Telegram que Putin ha llamado al presidente de la República Popular de Lugansk, Leonid Pasechnik, con motivo de una festividad en la república y ha recalcado que "los esfuerzos conjuntos" de las fuerzas rusas y las milicias de Lugansk permitirán "defender" Lugansk.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...512092958.html


----------



## overdrive1979 (12 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> A ver qué esperáis de los putos Satanistas como borrel y la UE, lo que hay que hacer es pintadas y fuegos en ayuntamientos y sedes, hasta entonces los satanistas harán lo que quieran



La pregunta que gente como tú (por tu alias contrario al N.O.M) hoy debería hacerse es por qué Corea del Norte se ha tragado el cuento del Covid hoy mismo al decretar un confinamiento total al detectarse el primer caso en el país.


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No flipes anda, 280.000 tropas dice el bufón, no llegaran a 70.000 y unos 150,000 reservistas pero si tiene una población de 5 millones y medio.



Los reservistas si son 900.000 (todos los que hayan hecho el servicio militar y tengan entre 18 y 60 años son reservistas). Basicamente todos los hombres en esas edades y unas pocas mujeres voluntarias.

Por cierto en el pais de la igualdad, *el servicio militar es obligatorio para los hombres y voluntario para las mujeres.* Hacen la mili cada año unos 20.000 jovenes de 18 años y reciclan (unas semanas a otros 20.000 al año siguiendo el modelo suizo).

Ahora mismo:
Las fuerzas de defensa *finlandesas* están hoy Compuestas por soldados profesionales (8.700 son oficiales profesionales), soldados reservistas que forman la fuerza bajo la bandera (34.700 *hombres*), incluidos 27.300 en el ejército de tierra, 3.000 en la marina, 4.400 en aviación (incluidos 1.500 reclutas). 

Son 43.400 que aumentarian a 61.000 en tiempos de guerra (llamando a los preparados el ultimo año).

_Durante la guerra, el ejército se organiza en fuerzas operativas que consta de aproximadamente 61 000 *hombres* y fuerzas territoriales que constan de 176 000 *hombres*._


----------



## ZARGON (12 May 2022)

Parece que Chechenia está siendo reconocida en Rusia como una muy buena academia

Más voluntarios rusos que van a Donbass, nota: estos voluntarios vienen de todos los lugares de Rusia, se entrenan en Chechenia, se les suministra armamento y se envían a Donbass.


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> La pregunta que gente como tú (por tu alias contrario al N.O.M) hoy debería hacerse es por qué Corea del Norte se ha tragado el cuento del Covid hoy mismo al decretar un confinamiento total al detectarse el primer caso en el país.



Yo me voy a preguntar lo que tú quieras, IMBÉCIL


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Podemos hacer una quedada, todos con la camiseta. Pero nada de etereosexualidades que eso queda reservado para los filosatanotanistas



A donde tu digas mi arma...por cierto quienes son filosatanotanistas?


----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Entonces igual es verdad que son las mujeres de los azotes de Azovstal. Y yo pensando que eran actrices contratadas...



кладбище или Сибырь, выбираите курви


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 May 2022)

SIEN dijo:


> Podríais anticipar las vacaciones unas semanas y presentaros de orcos voluntarios en mariupol para descabellar a los cuatro "mataos" que quedan en la acería.
> Sería la polla y pasaríais al top del Hall of Fame soviet instantáneamente. Tito putin os recibiría personalmente y os daría besitos. Bueno, teniendo como tiene las manos, en modo vibrador.... quien sabe.
> 
> 
> ...



OK pos fale. Eso si , cualquier atisbo de homosexualidad queda resservado para los filosatanotanistas
A ver si Calopez puede financiarnos el viaje., será una proyección a nivel mundial de su foro.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Editorial de uno de los periódicos de Finlandia:
> 
> .....el próximo viernes. El suministro de gas ruso puede terminar en cualquier momento a partir de entonces..."
> 
> Iltalehti.fi



Eso fue un error del corrector. Quiso decir invierno, no viernes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

Grupo de prisioneros rusos. Tienen todos pinta de catedráticos.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Joder, el día que los putinianos no amenacen con ataques nucleares es cuando me voy a acojonar...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A donde tu digas mi arma...por cierto quienes son filosatanotanistas?



A buen entendedor sobran las palabras. A ti te pasa como a los vampiros que no conocen su imagen pues tienen tremenda aversion por los espejos.


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Buenas llegadas sobre la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk. En algún lugar, Kolomoisky está afligido...
> El coste de construcción de una refinería moderna podría ascender a 600-700 millones de dólares. Es importante señalar que en Ucrania había 6 grandes refinerías. Hasta 2022, 2,5 -Kremenchug, Odesa y Lisichansk- sobrevivieron en condiciones de funcionamiento sin ninguna guerra. Ucrania no ha construido ni una sola refinería moderna. Así que intentará, en la medida de lo posible, reconstruir lo que se pueda reconstruir. Por lo tanto, hay que seguir trabajando en la liquidación de las refinerías si es necesario, para no dar al enemigo ilusiones vanas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48330
> ​Exclusiva de nuestros suscriptores: imágenes del ataque a la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk y el posterior incendio en la misma.​​t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/34914​​Ver archivo adjunto 1056077​



Noticia Ucra sobre el tema.

Las fuerzas de ocupación vuelven a bombardear la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk: cuatro "golpes"

SVITLANA KIZILOVA - JUEVES, 12 DE MAYO DE 2022, 17:29

Los ocupantes rusos han vuelto a bombardear la refinería de Kremenchuk. Según las autoridades locales, llegaron 4 proyectiles.

Fuente: El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Poltava Dmytro Lunin en Telegram

Discurso directo: *"Cuatro golpes de nuevo en la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk"*.

Detalles: Además, escribe Lunin, se escucharon explosiones en la región de Poltava. Prometió informar más tarde de los detalles de los acontecimientos y pidió a los habitantes de la zona que no salieran de los refugios.

Lo que pasó antes: el 24 de abril, el ejército ruso lanzó por primera vez un ataque con misiles contra la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk y la central térmica de Kremenchuk. Una persona murió y siete resultaron heridas.

*Debido a la destrucción causada por las tropas rusas, la refinería de petróleo de Kremenchuk no podrá volver a funcionar a finales de año.*


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que los ministros cuckcidentales (si es que pintan algo, porque aquí el amo yankee es el que corta el bacalao) piensan tal que así: la otan es un elemento de disuasión para rusia, por tanto metamos a estos países para presionar más a rusia, y dar la sensación de que estamos 'muy unidos'. Pero pueden que consigan lo contrario, al fin y al cabo yo lo interpreto como una provocación a Rusia (otra más).
> 
> Es un error de la otan porque:
> 
> ...



El tener a países de la OTAN en la frontera de Rusia es una receta para el desastre: Un mal entendido, una prueba de lanzamiento de un misil que no se anuncie, una falsa alarma, etc. cualquier cosa puede desencadenar el caos....


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A buen entendedor sobran las palabras. A ti te pasa como a los vampiros que no conocen su imagen pues tienen tremenda aversion por los espejos.



Yo el unico espejo que veo con ilusion es tu belleza Carmensita de mi arma.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 May 2022)

Canal de Telegram del Grupo Wagner (mercenarios pro rusos) comienza a admitir el "desastre militar" en la frontera rusa e invita a la "reflexión"


Me ha sorprendido porque no suelen ser muy objetivos precisamente: Telegram: Contact @grey_zone https://t.me/grey_zone/14048 Wagner Group PMC (reversesideofthemedal.com) En la retroalimentación, se cuestiona la veracidad de las noticias que llegan de que las AFU han llegado a la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Buen reportaje de la BBC sobre la retirada de los rusos en Járkov, en el que podemos ver a un periodista empotrado con una unidad de Defensa Territorial.


----------



## Remequilox (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya, el tema es cómo afecta al llenado de los depósitos alemanes. Esos datos son a los que me refería.
> 
> Saludos!



Pues chungui chungui.
Alemania nacionalizó Gazprom Germania, entre otras cosas, para asegurarse de llenar a tope los depósitos de reserva estratégica de Gazprom Germania.
Pero claro, para poderlos rellenar, debes poder comprar gas primero, y eso, de forma directa, Gazprom Germania ya no puede hacerlo. Puede recomprarle el gas a otros, y rellenar los depósitos. Pero claro, otro que tenga suficiente gas no-ruso, o que tenga un contrato privilegiado con Rusia y se le permita revender el gas ruso.
Como me da que eso no existe, por eso se ha comenzado a filtrar que España se queda sin gas argelino (para rellenar depósitos alemanes), y tendremos que tirar de otras fuentes de GNL.

La jugarreta de Ucrania, algo temeraria, es hábil. Solo con el Nordstream 1 y el gasoducto de Ucrania a 2/3, no hay suficiente gas como para poder rellenar los depósitos. No faltará gas corriente de golpe, pero si hubiese un pico de demanda, no hay depósitos de reserva como para garantizar suministro. Y claro, de la capacidad y demanda alemana dependen también Polonia, Chequia, Eslovaquia......


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 May 2022)

Supongo y quiero pensar que Rusia no va a escalar todo esto, básicamente porque puede dejar a Europa cociéndose en su propia salsa (irónicamente, sin gas para el fogón).


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Teóricamente, en el papel, según sus artículos, la OTAN es un pacto defensivo contra un tercero si ataca a uno de sus miembros (es importante recalcar que no es una alianza militar, porque los miembros de la OTAN se pueden pegar entre ellos).
> 
> En la práctica, según los hechos y pruebas, la OTAN es una organización ofensiva. Que se lo pregunten a Yugoslavia.



Yo de que los USA cumplan su parte del trato de involucrarse para defender a alguien no me fiaría.

También eran miembros del TIAR y les correspondía ponerse del lado de Argentina en las Malvinas, y todos sabemos lo que pasó...

La OTAN, como usted dice, es una organización ofensiva en la que los chicos USA aspiran a repartir los gastos entre su claque.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Supongo y quiero pensar que Rusia no va a escalar todo esto, básicamente porque puede dejar a Europa cociéndose en su propia salsa (irónicamente, sin gas para el fogón).



Na, los jefes del pingüino gilipollas nos salvarán con sus barquitos.....


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es todo una pantomima.
> Si Finlandia entrara en un futuro en la Otan, y Rusia invade Finlandia, la Otan NO VA A MOVER UN DEDO, más allá de la intimidación...tal y como hace ahora. Pero todavía no veis lo que ocurre en Ucrania??... Creeis que si no estuviera Rusia detrás la Otan no habría entrado con cualquier excusa?? Pero que no hay cojones hombre, que está clarísimo.
> 
> Van a meter los americanos a los marines, entrenado en la playstation, a luchar en terreno ruso? por favor...
> ...



Yo todavía subo la apuesta.

Si los rusos se cargan media docena de plataformas petrolíferas de los piratas ( que se lo tienen merecido ) en el mar del norte, o le meten una nuke al puerto de Clyde en Escocia, los gringos no mueven un dedo.

Los gringos venden a su abuela si está a precio, y nunca se van a meter directamente con nadie que sea capaz de llevar la guerra a las puertas de sus casas.


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los reservistas si son 900.000 (todos los que hayan hecho el servicio militar y tengan entre 18 y 60 años son reservistas). Basicamente todos los hombres en esas edades y unas pocas mujeres voluntarias.
> 
> Por cierto en el pais de la igualdad, *el servicio militar es obligatorio para los hombres y voluntario para las mujeres.* Hacen la mili cada año unos 20.000 jovenes de 18 años y reciclan (unas semanas a otros 20.000 al año siguiendo el modelo suizo).
> 
> ...



El temible ejercito finlandés temido en el mundo entero. Van a repartir Zen y diversidad.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Y, de ser esto dos puntos ciertos ¿en qué benefician a nuestro país? Lo digo porque España, como miembro de la OTAN, tendrá que emitir su opinión razonada respecto a la ampliación en algún momento.
> 
> Y, desde el punto de vista militar, ¿de qué manera esa ampliación mejora nuestra seguridad? ¿Tendremos nuestras plazas del norte de África y las Canarias mejor protegidas si entra Finlandia en la OTAN?
> 
> Yo todo esto lo digo porque, a fin de cuentas, a mí Ucrania y Rusia como que me dan un poco igual. Lo que me importa, eso sí, es España.



España hará lo que digan nuestros dirigentes, los cuales han sido puestos en el poder con el beneplácito de Washington, Si mañana el Pentágono dice que tenemos que regalarle el Sahara a Marruecos, pues se regala, si nos dicen que hay que ir a Ucrania a morir, pues se va, si nos dicen que nos tenemos que calentar con boñigas de vacas, pues se hace... Esto es lo que pasa cuando vives bajo el yugo de la bota de potencias extranjeras..

Hubo un tal Carrero Blanco que cuando se entrevistó con Kissinger dijo que quería que España tuviera la bomba atómica, que la misma nunca entrara en la OTAN y cerrar la bases americanas.. y bueno... ya sabemos el resto de la historia, y lo que dijo Carrero Blanco después de la entrevista con Kissinger: "Me he sentido amenazado de muerte".


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es todo una pantomima.
> Si Finlandia entrara en un futuro en la Otan, y Rusia invade Finlandia, la Otan NO VA A MOVER UN DEDO, más allá de la intimidación...tal y como hace ahora. Pero todavía no veis lo que ocurre en Ucrania??... Creeis que si no estuviera Rusia detrás la Otan no habría entrado con cualquier excusa?? Pero que no hay cojones hombre, que está clarísimo.
> 
> Van a meter los americanos a los marines, entrenado en la playstation, a luchar en terreno ruso? por favor...
> ...



A favor de la OTAN hay de decir que vaya usted a morir por Ucrania o por Finlandia. Debe de ser guasa. Los subnormales de fuerzas especial ya están allí y los demás ni están ni se les espera. Ahora imaginemos que la Brunete tiene que ir a Finlandia, les entra la risa.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (12 May 2022)

El clapham tenia sus dudas pero parece que esta Guerra es un montaje de la elite global y TOD@S estan compinchados haciendo su papel 
para lograr un objetivo que haga a los ricos mas ricos y a los pobres mas pobres . 
Parece evidente que esto es un montaje . Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad , y no un montaje para energumenos Rusia ya habria terminado esta Guerra y se habria anexionado lo que hubiera querido anexionarse . Asi de simple . 
Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad Rusia habria dado un ultimatum a Ucrania de 24 horas . 
Retirada total de las tropas ukras al margen izquierdo del Dnieper o ...Rusia nukearia Leopolis o alguna ciudad de tamano similar 
Pasado ese plazo , si Ucrania se niega , daria 24 horas para que la ciudad fuera evacuada y luego de ese tiempo , un misil hipersonico con carga nuclear dejaria la ciudad hecha un crater lunar . Para el dia 26 de Febrero Ucrania estaria firmando la capitulacion 
Un solo misil y se acabo el choteo . Pero Occidente NO ES el enemigo . Por eso Rusia no actua como si lo fuera . Incluso deja que Occidente tenga exitos para equilibrar la balanza . TODOS GANAN . Rusia consigue territorios , la industria armamentistica se forra 
Finlandia y Suecia se unen a la OTAN , los arabes se mueren de hmbre por falta de trigo , la inflacion arruina a Maria Santisima 
Rusia se convierte en una dictadura . Occidente tambien se convierte en una dictadura . 
Mientras dure la Guerra ( a todos le conviene que sea laaaaaaaaaarga ) habra inflacion , ruina y medidas totalitarias 
El reseat que tod@s temen pero a camara lenta , en capitulos . 
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Esto es una " distraccion " , un circo . 
Las elites estan preparando algo gordo y necesitan que la plebe este entretenida en algo . A Rusia no le importa Ucrania . 
Ya vereis como esta crisis se arregla con un apreton de manos y aqui no ha pasado nada .


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham tenia sus dudas pero parece que esta Guerra es un montaje de la elite global y TOD@S estan compinchados haciendo su papel
> para lograr un objetivo que haga a los ricos mas ricos y a los pobres mas pobres .
> Parece evidente que esto es un montaje . Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad , y no un montaje para energumenos Rusia ya habria terminado esta Guerra y se habria anexionado lo que hubiera querido anexionarse . Asi de simple .
> Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad Rusia habria dado un ultimatum a Ucrania de 24 horas .
> ...



Desde luego es más tranquilizante pensar eso que pensar que no hay nadie al mando...


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lo que tendría que hacer Finlandia en los próximos meses es lo siguiente.
> 
> 1. Lanzar un misil de 1000km de alcance en medio del océano atlántico
> 2. Realizar una prueba en profundidad de un artefacto nuclear
> ...



Está usted desatado , Cara Torcía ¿ No ve usted la barbaridad que acaba de soltar ? ¿ Qué necesidad tiene Finlandia de volverse tan agresiva ? ¿ Quién le ha hecho mal alguno ? ¿ Quién la ha amenazado ? Creo que los finlandeses de hoy en día no tienen en cuenta las enseñanzas que sus mayores les dejaron en herencia. Van a tirar a la basura más de setenta años de neutralidad y de buenas relaciones con Rusia y se van a poner a amenazar a los rusos como si hubiesen perdido el juicio. Sería mejor que recapacitasen sobre lo que están haciendo . Aunque con un gobierno compuesto casi exclusivamente por mujeres creo que eso es mucho pedir.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

En Severodonetsk.

1. El enemigo fracasó en sus intentos de retener Voyevodka. El puente entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk está minado.
2. La lucha por Belogorovka continúa. La principal ruta de suministro Soledar-Lysychansk está bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. La circulación de vehículos no es segura. El enemigo está bombardeando el cruce cerca de Belogorovka.
3. Se está desarrollando una ofensiva al norte de Popasna en dirección a Kamyshevakha y se están sondeando las defensas de las AFU en dirección a Artemivsk.
4. Hay batallas por Orekhovo y Toshkovo.
5. También hay combates en las afueras de Severodonetsk.
6. La lucha ha comenzado por Privolie.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48341


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El temible ejercito finlandés temido en el mundo entero. Van a repartir Zen y diversidad.



Eso no se lo cree nadie, los rusos rabiarán y nada más, Finlandia no es Ucrania y ni Putin jarto de vodka se atrevería a pasar esa línea roja.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Los reservistas si son 900.000 (todos los que hayan hecho el servicio militar y tengan entre 18 y 60 años son reservistas). Basicamente todos los hombres en esas edades y unas pocas mujeres voluntarias.
> 
> Por cierto en el pais de la igualdad, *el servicio militar es obligatorio para los hombres y voluntario para las mujeres.* Hacen la mili cada año unos 20.000 jovenes de 18 años y reciclan (unas semanas a otros 20.000 al año siguiendo el modelo suizo).
> 
> ...



Finlandia tiene 5 millones de habitantes.
España tiene 45 millones.
Y según el Real Decreto de España de marzo del 2011, España tiene 6 millones de reservistas 

BOE.es - BOE-A-2011-5296 Real Decreto 383/2011, de 18 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de Reservistas de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Ahora dile a Jaimito, ese que se pasa el día pajeándose en casa de los papis, que le toca ir a la estepa rusa a atacar a Rusia 
Es para lo que valen los decretos sobre reservistas, en FInlandia y en España. PARA NADA

Mientras, en Rusia, en los cumpleaños de niños a los que suelo asistir, siempre hay una actividad que tiene que ver con el disparo de armas, con la habilidad para manejar desde pistolas a rifles. A ver si encuentro alguna foto que tengo por ahí y la subo.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Según RIA Novosti, las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron dos misiles Tochka-U con ojivas de racimo sobre la periferia norte de Kherson.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48340


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Potentes explosiones en Kherson. Nazis ucranianos bombardeando desde el lado de Nikolayev, equipos de defensa aérea rusos operando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48339


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están preocupaos los finlandeses?



No lo sé, no hablo con ellos.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Se informa de que un puente de carretera entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk ha sido volado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Si esto es cierto, significa que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sido derrotadas en los combates cerca de Voyevodka.
Estamos esperando fotos/vídeos del puente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48338


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

para un mejor entendimiento
la linea amarilla es el rio
solo quedan 3 puentes para escapar (para AFU), pero no sé si todos están intactos, y todos están bajo control de fuego de artillería RF
También espero SE infiltrado







Se informa que las unidades LNR han comenzado a abrirse camino hacia el perímetro de Privolie (esto está directamente al suroeste de Rubizhne).


OK, eso es troleo, rublo cerca de 63, marchando rápido hacia las aguas de 2018...
+ 6.8% hoy
(NatGas en Europa más 20% hoy porque Ucrania detuvo un gasoducto)
Entonces, ¿cómo se llama ganar?


¿escasez de alimentos? Se espera que la producción de este año alcance un total de 87.000.000 de toneladas. Se espera una cosecha abundante este año. 




Remequilox dijo:


> Pues chungui chungui.
> Alemania nacionalizó Gazprom Germania,...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso fue un error del corrector. Quiso decir invierno, no viernes.



Al invierno igual no llegan


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Si Rusia usa un arma nuclear no garantiza que se congele el conflicto ni que pare la ayuda de la OTAN. De ahí el riesgo... Que una cosa es lo que los rusos crean/piensen y otra lo que ocurra.

Más que nada porque se crea un precedente terrible si un pais usa armas nucleares tan alegremente y no tiene consecuencias directas. Porque podrían haber empezado por ahi.


----------



## El_Suave (12 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Buen momento para revertir la sentencia judicial y reabrir la Librería "Europa". Ya falta menos para que reciban a Pedro Varela en una sesión especial del Parlamento Europeo.



A no tardar.


clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham tenia sus dudas pero parece que esta Guerra es un montaje de la elite global y TOD@S estan compinchados haciendo su papel
> para lograr un objetivo que haga a los ricos mas ricos y a los pobres mas pobres .
> Parece evidente que esto es un montaje . Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad , y no un montaje para energumenos Rusia ya habria terminado esta Guerra y se habria anexionado lo que hubiera querido anexionarse . Asi de simple .
> Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad Rusia habria dado un ultimatum a Ucrania de 24 horas .
> ...



Bueno sí, es otra posibilidad.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A favor de la OTAN hay de decir que vaya usted a morir por Ucrania o por Finlandia. Debe de ser guasa. Los subnormales de fuerzas especial ya están allí y los demás ni están ni se les espera. Ahora imaginemos que la Brunete tiene que ir a Finlandia, les entra la risa.



Por ahí andan pero de momento de excursion ... Los mandaron si no recuerdo mal al principio de todo esto con sus Leopard ...


----------



## troperker (12 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Bueno, entonces Járkov no entrará en los planes de Rusia? visto lo visto tomarlo seria otro Mariúpol, mismo caso de Odesa, cuidades que fueron muy prorrusas pero sufrieron la ingeniería social ucraniana en su máximo esplendor
> 
> ningún follaotan puede negar que ucrania trabajó muy bien el antirrusismo en la última década



pueden que en vez de entrar por el este ingresen por el sur consolidando todo primero
y luego subir hasta jarkov


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Suecia ya esta protegida por el acuerdo con UK y Finlandia por EEUU, otra pataleta mas de los putinianos.


----------



## Alexandre I. (12 May 2022)

Más razón que un santo.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

t.me/papagaz
*
"De acuerdo con el Decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa nº 252 del 3 de mayo de 2022 
y el Decreto del Gobierno nº 851 del 11 de mayo de 2022, se impusieron sanciones a una serie 
de empresas extranjeras. Entre ellas la empresa EuRoPol GAZ, propietaria del tramo polaco 
del gasoducto Yamal-Europa. Se ha establecido prohibición de realizar transacciones y pagos 
a favor de las personas sancionadas, en particular, para Gazprom, esto significa la prohibición 
de utilizar el gasoducto propiedad de EuRoPol GAZ para transportar el gas ruso a través de Polonia",
dijo Sergey Kupriyanov, representante oficial de Gazprom.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Está usted desatado , Cara Torcía ¿ No ve usted la barbaridad que acaba de soltar ? ¿ Qué necesidad tiene Finlandia de volverse tan agresiva ? ¿ Quién le ha hecho mal alguno ? ¿ Quién la ha amenazado ?



Quien la ha amenazado? puede usted por favor leer el post de rejón anterior al suyo?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (12 May 2022)

Algunos están echando las cuentas ahora...


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Pues eso, si ellos saben donde se meten y no están preocupaos, por qué os preocupáis vosotros tanto?



Yo no estoy preocupado . Para nada . Yo estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera . Pero son ellos los que se han empeñado en saltar la barrera , coger la muleta y dirigirse para el astado cuando ese toro no era suyo. Y el toro es un miura de 700 Kilos y medio que no cabe en la plaza ¿ Han pensado las mujeres que dirigen Finlandia lo que están haciendo ? ¿ Saben ellas lo que es sostenerle la mirada a un miura así ?


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> para un mejor entendimiento
> la linea amarilla es el rio
> solo quedan 3 puentes para escapar (para AFU), pero no sé si todos están intactos, y todos están bajo control de fuego de artillería RF
> También espero SE infiltrado
> ...



Me descojono cuando dicen que Rusia es pobre: Tienen energía, minerales y papeo... ¿que más necesitan?


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (12 May 2022)

troperker dijo:


> pueden que en vez de entrar por el este ingresen por el sur consolidando todo primero
> y luego subir hasta jarkov



O puede que empiecen por Oriente Medio, consoliden todo el Magreb y entren por España, total, ya puestos a decir tontadas.


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia tiene 5 millones de habitantes.
> España tiene 45 millones.
> Y según el Real Decreto de España de marzo del 2011, España tiene 6 millones de reservistas
> 
> ...



Importante

¿Como se dice "me rindo" en ruso?

Es para ir practicando y tal que nunca se sabe ...


----------



## giovachapin (12 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay un GRAN PROBLEMA, que quizás no fueron capaces REALMENTE de preveer... la lógica hubiese dictado que EE.UU. quedase casi intocable con respeto de todo lo que aconteciese y por tanto su situación fuese comparativamente mejor que la de Europa y ya no digamos Rusia... pero... pero...
> 
> Los datos económicos de EE.UU. empiezan a dar PANICO... tengamos en cuenta que su red social ni remotamente se asemeja a la europea, con lo cual el impacto en clases medias y bajas puede ACABAR provocando un estallido social de proporciones bíblicas como no frenen de manera inmediata la INFLACION y consigan hacer frente a los efectos nocivos en esas clases medias y bajas...
> 
> ...



Esto ya se puede leer en las noticias sobre la inflacion, la gente ataca al viejo senil por mandar recursos a mansalva a Ucrania y no contener los altisimos precios de los productos en USA, muchos dicen que la guerra larga es lo que mas le gusta a USA, pero al ritmo como esta cayendo las bolsas, la inflacion, lo de China, USA no llega a fin de año hecha mierda economicamente, ya Biden salio hace un par de dias si ideas diciendo que no tenia un plan, culpando a Putin, China y los republicanos de la situacion luego la Psaki tratando de explicar lo que no hizo Biden y la termino mas de cagar jajajaja.


----------



## NPI (12 May 2022)

Las CUCARACHAS de todo pelaje están con el subidón en el hilo.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Yo no estoy preocupado . Para nada . Yo estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera . Pero son ellos los que se han empeñado en saltar la barrera , coger la muleta y dirigirse para el astado cuando ese toro no era suyo. Y el toro es un miura de 700 Kilos y medio que no cabe en la plaza ¿ Han pensado las mujeres que dirigen Finlandia lo que están haciendo ? ¿ Saben ellas lo que es sostenerle la mirada a un miura así ?



La mujeres son seres "emocionales" que suelen razonar entre poco y nada cuando hay sentimientos por delante... Han visto una foto photoshopeada de un niño muerto y van a hacer todo lo que les digan para que no haya "MAJ NIÑOH MUERTO!".

¿Por qué te crees que llevan diez años metiendo a mujeres en puestos de alta responsabilidad en todos los países de Europa? Pues porque son facilmente manipulables.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Esta es Natalia y sus mellizos de 11 años Yana y Yaroslav. Cuando la bomba de racimo rusa golpeó la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, Yaroslav estaba dentro del edificio. Natalia y Yana estaban en la plataforma esperando el té ofrecido por los voluntarios. Ahora están en Lviv. Foto de Iryna Zaslavets.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> La diferencia es que en una cotizacion hay acuerdo entre un comprador y un vendedor....para tus pañuelos solo existe un comprador....



Pues si no puedes comprar rublos o venderlos de manera externa al gobierno ruso (porque están bloqueados), tampoco sabes el valor real


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ígor Strelkov:
> 
> Resumen.
> 
> ...



Cuando Strelkov llora es porque vienen avances.


----------



## Haliwei (12 May 2022)

Hoy he visto un trailer de ayuda humanitaria dirección francia en la a7 con unas bonitas banderas de españa y ukraina. Somos solidarios.


----------



## hikso (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se informa de que un puente de carretera entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk ha sido volado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Si esto es cierto, significa que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sido derrotadas en los combates cerca de Voyevodka.
> Estamos esperando fotos/vídeos del puente.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48338
> ...



Significa que a los ucranianos de Voyevodka los han dejado tirados sus compañeros "ahí te pudras". O se rinden a los rusos o mueren.
A Zelensky se la sopla su ejército, sólo no ceder una cuarta.


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Yo no estoy preocupado . Para nada . Yo estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera . Pero son ellos los que se han empeñado en saltar la barrera , coger la muleta y dirigirse para el astado cuando ese toro no era suyo. Y el toro es un miura de 700 Kilos y medio que no cabe en la plaza ¿ Han pensado las mujeres que dirigen Finlandia lo que están haciendo ? ¿ Saben ellas lo que es sostenerle la mirada a un miura así ?



Ellas van a mandar a los "machirulos" a morir, entonces será la gran oportunidad que tendrán los afeminados que votan a esas tontas para empezar a cambiar un poquito las cosas.

Y si no quieren cambiar nada, pues al frente, a morir por ellas.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 May 2022)

* Rusia cerca los últimos reductos de resistencia de Lugansk.
* Los prorusos cortan el gasoducto que lleva 1/4 del gas a Europa.
* Rusia califica la invasión como de guerra preventiva.
* Ucrania ha detenido a 750 saboteadores desde la invasión.
* Finlandia pide su entrada en la OTAN con urgencia.
* Rusia rompe las defensas en Donesks mientras cede en Járkov.
* El Batallón Azov suplica a Elon Musk que les saque de la acería.
* Rusia planea anexionarse los territorios ocupados de Jersón.
* Putin acusa a Occidente de sacrificar al mundo y crear crisis global.
* EE.UU ya ha entregado 5.500 misiles Javelin a Ucrania.
* Hallan muerto tras consumir veneno a Alexander Subbotin, el
séptimo oligarca ruso.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Esto ya se puede leer en las noticias sobre la inflacion, la gente ataca al viejo senil por mandar recursos a mansalva a Ucrania y no contener los altisimos precios de los productos en USA, muchos dicen que la guerra larga es lo que mas le gusta a USA, pero al ritmo como esta cayendo las bolsas, la inflacion, lo de China, USA no llega a fin de año hecha mierda economicamente, ya Biden salio hace un par de dias si ideas diciendo que no tenia un plan, culpando a Putin, China y los republicanos de la situacion luego la Psaki tratando de explicar lo que no hizo Biden y la termino mas de cagar jajajaja.



El hijo de puta del viejo pederasta está arruinando Estados Unidos a marchas forzadas. Y te lo dice uno que vive en Estados Unidos.
Si este mamon sigue un año más, yo me piro de aquí: Estoy acojonado con la que se va a liar económicamente.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Importante
> 
> ¿Como se dice "me rindo" en ruso?
> 
> Es para ir practicando y tal que nunca se sabe ...



сдаюсь!!
sdaius para que sepas como suena


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Afortunadamente España todavía es un país que cae bien a Rusia, por cuestiones culturales.
> Antes caerían y por este orden de odio ruso:
> 
> a) Los polacos
> ...



Yo no temo a los rusos . Temo a los globalitarios satanistas y sus proyectos de convertir Europa en una gigantesca prisión . Temo a que nos quieran acabar por inyectar el veneno de la muerte a todos , por fin , para dar cumbre a sus satánicos y malvados proyectos.


----------



## El_Suave (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Por ahí andan pero de momento de excursion ... Los mandaron si no recuerdo mal al principio de todo esto con sus Leopard ...



Los mandaron supuestamente a Noruega, no sé si habrán vuelto.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falso, hay mercado abierto, de futuros y swap y no hay mucha diferencia con el precio de compra o venta de BCR.
> Lo que están en hora actual y tienen diferentes precios de compra venta son mercados abiertos.
> Lo que tienen fecha son mercados de futuros o swaps
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, puedes ahora mismo vender rublos? quien los compra y en qué cantidad? eso es lo que determina el valor, estamos hablando de cosas distintas, algunos sostienen que ese valor que dan desde los estamentos oficiales es el real, yo digo que no es así, basicamente porque está intervenida, luego eso es "hacer trampillas" con los datos, no digo nada más


----------



## clapham5 (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Desde luego es más tranquilizante pensar eso que pensar que no hay nadie al mando...



Bueno . En realidad no 
Cuando sabes que te quedan 6 meses de vida actuas diferentemente de como actuarias si no lo supieras . Al final moriras el mismo dia , pero mientras ese dia llega tu comportamiento es diferente . 
La gente que apoya a Rusia ( y sufre por ello ) lo hace porque cree que Rusia es antagonista de Occidente 
Pero si Rusia no es antagonista , sino complice y parte del problema no tiene sentido apoyarla . Es como si apoyaras a Occidente 
Rusia no esta actuando contra Occidente . Esto es disidencia controlada .


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso no se lo cree nadie, los rusos rabiarán y nada más, Finlandia no es Ucrania y ni Putin jarto de vodka se atrevería a pasar esa línea roja.



Claro, con el 90% de importaciones de hidrocarburos rusos. Eso ya no importa por lo visto. Y Turquía va a decir que encantados y países como Alemania van a estar encantados también. Nada a tocar más los cojones a los rusos que somos chipiguays.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Asediado durante un mes, 50 veces más soldados, 1000 veces más potencia de fuego, superioridad aérea total... y las tropas rusas aún no se atreven a acercarse #Azovstal a menos de 2 kilómetros de distancia de la planta.


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta es Natalia y sus mellizos de 11 años Yana y Yaroslav. Cuando la bomba de racimo rusa golpeó la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, Yaroslav estaba dentro del edificio. Natalia y Yana estaban en la plataforma esperando el té ofrecido por los voluntarios. Ahora están en Lviv. Foto de Iryna Zaslavets.



Te lo voy a llamar una vez. Hijodelagranputa.

Sabes la verdad perfectamente. Por eso te lo llamo.

Usar niños para tu puta propaganda no tiene nombre.


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

Parece que estan a punto de rodear las dos ciudades que faltan para tener el 100% de Lugansk. Entre las dos casi 200.000 habitantes, puede ser un 1/2 de Mariupol si logran el cerco. Tambien hay algunas unidades ucranianas ya cercadas más al sur. Y pese a las fotitos que ponian los otanicos, hasta los ucros reconocen que los rusos han cruzado el rio. Liman tambien en practicamente en cerco. 

Los proximos dias a ver si se aclara la niebla de guerra , y podemos ver que esta pasando realmente.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Ucrania ha detenido a 750 saboteadores desde la invasión.
> .








delhierro dijo:


> Parece que estan a punto de rodear las dos ciudades que faltan para tener el 100% de Lugansk. Entre las dos casi 200.000 habitantes, puede ser un 1/2 de Mariupol si logran el cerco.



de Severodonestk se ha ido las 3/4 partes de la poblacion, quedan mayormente los jubilados

una de las razones de no ir deprisa es dejar que la gente vaya marchandose podo a poco

en Mariupol hicieron un cerco por razones evidentes hay peces gordos alli, ademas del propio batallon Azov que debe ser liquidado al 100%


----------



## dedalo00 (12 May 2022)

Ojo con esto, ya ni controlan el patio trasero los "yanquis".
De momento, 14 países del Caricom, México, Bolivia y Honduras +Nicaragua, Cuba y Vevnezeula vetados 20/34 ausentes


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

Y esto era el rollo ese de "feminizar" la politica?? Que las mujeres gobiernan mas con la cabeza y con menos Testosterona... otra estupidez mas. Finlandia con una mujer al mando va a pasarse por el forro de los cojones dos acuerdos bilaterales historicos con Rusia (1947 y 1992) para pasar a ser una colonia mas de EEUU voluntariamente... y me suda la polla que sea mujer, con un hombre habría pasado lo mismo, pero viene al caso de la cantidad de gilipolleces con las que nos brean a diario sobre los cargos politicos de orden sexual y demas gilipolleces. LUego vemos las chorradas de la Calviño que no posa en foto donde solo haya hombres, cogen a una mujer para la foto para el postureo, y luego se va sola con esos mismos hombres a hablar en serio y de negocios... jajaja es que es la ostia el postureo y el marketing de mierda politico que tenemos que aguantar.

Finlandia cometiendo el mayor error en su historia, a cumplir ordenes anglos voluntariamente, a perder su soberanía y con riesgo a que Rusia los fulmine, y no estamos en 1939-40. Finlandia no le dura ni dos suspiros a los Rusos, y la poblacion finlandesa no es como la Ukronazi fanatizada y con todo el odio antiruso en sus venas... en cuanto caigan 3 pepinos y vean su "bienestar" y comodidad en riesgo, se les caen los huevos


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Importante
> 
> ¿Como se dice "me rindo" en ruso?
> 
> Es para ir practicando y tal que nunca se sabe ...






Que somos compañeros, coño!


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Finlandia tiene un ejército con lo que seguramente sea la artillería más potente del panorama europeo actual. Que se atreva Rusia a atacar ese país que igual acaba san petersburgo más plana que una pista de hielo.

Ucrania solo ha tenido 8 años para prepararse ante una invasión rusa y los rusos ya están con la lengua fuera. Finlandia lleva 80 años preparándose para esto.


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Y esto era el rollo ese de "feminizar" la politica?? Que las mujeres gobiernan mas con la cabeza y con menos Testosterona... otra estupidez mas. Finlandia con una mujer al mando va a pasarse por el forro de los cojones dos acuerdos bilaterales historicos con Rusia (1947 y 1992) para pasar a ser una colonia mas de EEUU voluntariamente... y me suda la polla que sea mujer, con un hombre habría pasado lo mismo, pero viene al caso de la cantidad de gilipolleces con las que nos brean a diario sobre los cargos politicos de orden sexual y demas gilipolleces. LUego vemos las chorradas de la Calviño que no posa en foto donde solo haya hombres, cogen a una mujer para la foto para el postureo, y luego se va sola con esos mismos hombres a hablar en serio y de negocios... jajaja es que es la ostia el postureo y el marketing de mierda politico que tenemos que aguantar.
> 
> Finlandia cometiendo el mayor error en su historia, a cumplir ordenes anglos voluntariamente, a perder su soberanía y con riesgo a que Rusia los fulmine, y no estamos en 1939-40. Finlandia no le dura ni dos suspiros a los Rusos, y la poblacion finlandesa no es como la Ukronazi fanatizada y con todo el odio antiruso en sus venas... en cuanto caigan 3 pepinos y vean su "bienestar" y comodidad en riesgo, se les caen los huevos



Pero usted de verdad cree que países como Turquía van aceptar a Finlandia?. Lo dudo muchísimo.


----------



## troperker (12 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Nada, sería guerra nucelar.



yo ya deseo ve bombas nucleares en europa rusia eeuu
para disfrutar del espectaculo no tengan miedo
total por fin veran a dios


rejon dijo:


> Pongo vídeo donde los rusos disparan por la espalda a unos civiles y el mod de la prensa rusa tarda 30 segundos en eliminarlo
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2022/05/11/e...ans/index.html



raro el asunto conversan parece todo traquilo los 2 trabajadores se van y luego dispara uno de los soldados que paso
se cruzo vio dos aliens o que
bueno aparecen muchas caras asi que ya se puede tener de todos esos quien fue el que disparo


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te lo voy a llamar una vez. Hijodelagranputa.
> 
> Sabes la verdad perfectamente. Por eso te lo llamo.
> 
> Usar niños para tu puta propaganda no tiene nombre.



Y yo me cago en tu puta madre...HDLGP.......seras cabron que eso es propaganda??????????...ala a la puta mierda con el hijoputin bastardo.


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Finlandia tiene un ejército con lo que seguramente sea la artillería más potente del panorama europeo actual. Que se atreva Rusia a atacar ese país que igual acaba san petersburgo más plana que una pista de hielo.
> 
> Ucrania solo ha tenido 8 años para prepararse ante una invasión rusa y los rusos ya están con la lengua fuera. Finlandia lleva 80 años preparándose para esto.



Usted en su vida a estado en Finlandia ni ha currado con ningún escandinavo. Entra la risa joder. Finlandeses los terribles. Gurka Finishedlandia.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

El embajador adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Polyanskiy, ha dicho:

"Sin desmilitarización y desnazificación no habrá paz en Ucrania".
También añadió:
"La posición de Rusia sobre el deseo de Kiev de entrar en la UE ha cambiado, ahora es similar a la posición sobre la adhesión de Ucrania a la OTAN". 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48348


----------



## UNKAS (12 May 2022)

Los defensores de Azovstal son duros de pelar, como han sentido en sus propias carnes muchos de los "carne de cañón" rusos. Aquí una muestra.Que descansen en paz.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero usted de verdad cree que países como Turquía van aceptar a Finlandia?. Lo dudo muchísimo.



Tampoco lo creo, aqui hay mucho postureo y teatro... pero uno ya se espera cualquier cosa.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

De nuevo el clapham en plan ciclotímico.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Es curioso como ha pasado desapercibido por el hilo para los prorrusos el video de como matan a dos civiles por la espalda, ni una mencion sobre el tema de los japutas.....porque será??????


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

Las fuerzas del LNR consiguen romper la línea de defensa del nodo defensivo de Privolie, luchando dentro del perímetro

t.me/boris_rozhin/48345


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Usted en su vida a estado en Finlandia ni ha currado con ningún escandinavo. Entra la risa joder. Finlandeses los terribles. Gurka Finishedlandia.



Pues craso error prenda,estuve 2 años trabajando alli y algo los conozco.


----------



## Expected (12 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te lo voy a llamar una vez. Hijodelagranputa.
> 
> Sabes la verdad perfectamente. Por eso te lo llamo.
> 
> Usar niños para tu puta propaganda no tiene nombre.



Pero si el misil de esa estación de tren era Ucraniano. Salió su número de serie por todos los lados.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

En cuanto a los ultimátums ucranianos exigiendo el intercambio de nazis heridos de Azovstal. Acompañar a la banda de Zelensky en este asunto sería un error tan grande como el intercambio de estos mismos nazis por Medvedchuk que se propuso antes.
El hecho de que barajen las propuestas de intercambio demuestra que este asunto es extremadamente tóxico para la banda de Zelensky y ya tiene repercusiones internas. De ahí los gritos de ultimátum.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48344


----------



## giovachapin (12 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Ojo con esto, ya ni controlan el patio trasero los "yanquis".
> De momento, 14 países del Caricom, México, Bolivia y Honduras +Nicaragua, Cuba y Vevnezeula vetados 20/34 ausentes



Pero si el patio trasero de USA ya no es AL el nuevo patio trasero es Europa.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Los líderes de la UE discutirán la solicitud de Ucrania para unirse a la UE en junio.

Según el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Francia, la Comisión Europea está examinando actualmente la solicitud de ingreso de Ucrania en la Unión Europea y se discutirá en una cumbre de la UE en junio.


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si el misil de esa estación de tren era Ucraniano. Salió su número de serie por todos los lados.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Estaba claro, el tema es que Ucrania ha elegido bando (Occidente), y Occidente le quiere en su bando, así que se puede ir despidiendo Rusia de volver a tener influencia en Ucrania, otro país más ex soviético que ha perdido oprimirles e incentivar la miseria.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

EEUU necesita urgentemente mantener su hegemonia como sea, y eso significa que Ucrania
tiene que aguantar la guerra contra Rusia durante el mayor tiempo posible. Es vital ahora mismo
que, mientras Kiev "frena a Moscú, Washington tenga cierto tiempo de moldear a los europeos 
para que se vayan implicando con mayor frenesí (incluso de forma bélica directa) contra Rusia

El tiempo corre rápido cuando pierdes sin remedio la guerra relámpago económica contra Rusia.
Y, sobre todo, cuando la guerra de desgaste económica va de culo y cuesta abajo. EEUU busca,
frenéticos, cualquier forma de prolongar el conflicto, de hacerlo más gravoso en recursos para
Rusia o de conseguir al menos cierto descontento en el público ruso, que permita sacudir el país
y hacer que Moscú, pierda una guerra ya ganada por mor de la agitación interna que no arranca. 
EEUU no tiene otras opciones: el fin del dólar, y con él de la economía imperial, dando tumbos,
ya está visible delante de los ojos.


----------



## la mano negra (12 May 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania XVII


hikso dijo:


> Significa que a los ucranianos de Voyevodka los han dejado tirados sus compañeros "ahí te pudras". O se rinden a los rusos o mueren.
> A Zelensky se la sopla su ejército, sólo no ceder una cuarta.



¡ Corre , Forest, corre ! ¡ Que vienen los rusos !


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Pero usted de verdad cree que países como Turquía van aceptar a Finlandia?. Lo dudo muchísimo.



Y porque no lo iban a aceptar?.
Turquía no tiene en principio ningún conflicto con Finlandia.
Votarán todos que si a la voz del amos usano.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si el misil de esa estación de tren era Ucraniano. Salió su número de serie por todos los lados.



Eso fue desmentido y lo sabeis...no intentes tergiversar prenda.


----------



## Harman (12 May 2022)

La temporada de siembra en Ucrania no sienta bien a las minas ucranianas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48358

Región de Kharkiv, territorio controlado por Ucrania. Un tractor explotó sobre una mina. Esta historia es ya larga, los ucranazis tienen minas por todas partes.​​t.me/melnikby/32835​​​


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que el problema viene de mucho antes, Gorbachov con su aperturismo provocó un colapso absurdo, deberían de haber hecho algo parecido a los chinos, apertura económica con control estatal, por supuesto que ninguna concesión a la independencia de nadie, mucho menos permitir el ingreso en la OTAN de las repúblicas bálticas o de Polonia. Cuando gente maliciosa o de bajo nivel toma un país el resultado siempre es calamitoso. Y para colmo tras Gorbachov llegó Yeltsin, un asqueroso borracho que remató la pésima gestión de Gorbachov. Putin está intentando recomponer lo que nunca debió de haberse destruido.



Se corta el gas a Finlandia y bueno a calentarse con madera, Ah! Pero la madera también se importa de Rusia!


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso fue desmentido y lo sabeis...no intentes tergiversar prenda.



JAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA... MUNDO PARALELO


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El hijo de puta del viejo pederasta está arruinando Estados Unidos a marchas forzadas. Y te lo dice uno que vive en Estados Unidos.
> Si este mamon sigue un año más, yo me piro de aquí: Estoy acojonado con la que se va a liar económicamente.



Nunca entenderé pq USA ha decidido destruirse a si misma

1/ Resucitar fantasmas del pasado con el tema "woke", "me too", BLM etc ... enfrentando negros contra blancos, hombres contra mujeres, etc ...

2/ Teoría Monetaria Moderna : Imprimir dolares hasta el infinito y más allá creyendo que no iba a haber inflación cuando eso es de 1º de económicas y hay múltiples ejemplos en todo tipo de sitios y momentos históricos

3/ Desindustrializar el pais dependiendo de tu "enemigo/adversario" China para todo

4/ Endeudarse hasta el infinito y más allá a todos los niveles (Federal, estatal, deuda estudiantil, deuda privada de empresas y personas, tarjetas de crédito) como si las deudas no hubiera que pagarlas

4/ Poner a un presidente que tiene las capacidades mentales claramente mermadas

5/ No librar la guerra que tienen que librar (contra las drogas y los cárteles mejicanos) que están destruyendo al pais con el fentanilo y demás e ir a buscarse guerras a tomar por culo en el mundo donde ni les va ni les viene nada (Ucrania, Taiwan, Siria, Irán ...)

Y no sigo que me aburro

Pero en serio tú que vives allí ¿Qué coño les pasa a los gringos para que hayan decidido autodestruir su pais de esa manera?


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues craso error prenda,estuve 2 años trabajando alli y algo los conozco.



Claro, terribles oiga. Desde que se levantan son unos fieras. Ni el café le hace efecto. Nos dicen Rambo y pensamos en finlandeses.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Claro, terribles oiga. Desde que se levantan son unos fieras. Ni el café le hace efecto. Nos dicen Rambo y pensamos en finlandeses.



Joder,tampoco te pases joio ni tanto ni tampoco.


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> 
> *"Ni salen de la fábrica": **Musk elogia a los empleados chinos frente a los estadounidenses que "intentan no ir a trabajar"*
> ...



Para tener algo en esta vida tienes que trabajar de media +12 horas al día, te hablo desde la experiencia.


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y porque no lo iban a aceptar?.
> Turquía no tiene en principio ningún conflicto con Finlandia.
> Votarán todos que si a la voz del amos usano.



Otro, es decir que Turquía le interesa internacionalizar el conflicto según usted. Y Alemania que pasado mañana tiene un problemon con el gas, encantados.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Claro, terribles oiga. Desde que se levantan son unos fieras. Ni el café le hace efecto. Nos dicen Rambo y pensamos en finlandeses.



Un país con unas terribles cifras de suicidios y alcoholismo tiene claramente a la población preparada para un conflicto bélico contra una maquinaria de guerra como la Rusa.


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder,tampoco te pases joio ni tanto ni tampoco.



Los rusos están acojonados con el ejército finlandés. Hacen campamentos cada 6 meses. Y los F18 son temibles. Finlandia es la repolla oiga.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Otro, es decir que Turquía le interesa internacionalizar el conflicto según usted. Y Alemania que pasado mañana tiene un problemon con el gas, encantados.



Que no os enteráis , que aquí los gobiernos de la OTAN y no de la OTAN no deciden nada, que lo decide el amo de Washington, es que no os entra en la puta cabeza o que?.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Un país con unas terribles cifras de suicidios y alcoholismo tiene claramente a la población preparada para un conflicto bélico contra una maquinaria de guerra como la Rusa.



A los finlandeses no les despierta ni el café. Caeran los Caliber y seguirán dormidos.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A los finlandeses no les despierta ni el café. Caeran los Caliber y seguirán dormidos.



JJAJAJA


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> JAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA... MUNDO PARALELO



Asi es,en esta invasión no te puedes fiar ni del TATO


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Que no os enteráis , que aquí los gobiernos de la OTAN y no de la OTAN no deciden nada, que lo decide el amo de Washington, es que no os entra en la puta cabeza o que?.



Si ya estamos viendo lo que pinta el amo de Washigton. Ni los árabes les hacen puto caso. Ahora van a tocar los cojones a los turcos. Ahora todos son Sánchez, Trudeau y Macron.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Un país con unas terribles cifras de suicidios y alcoholismo tiene claramente a la población preparada para un conflicto bélico *contra una maquinaria de guerra como la Rusa.*



Que estas de cachondeo??????pero si estan haciendo el ridiculo mas espantoso en Ucrania...joio.....


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nunca entenderé pq USA ha decidido destruirse a si misma
> 
> 1/ Resucitar fantasmas del pasado con el tema "woke", "me too", BLM etc ... enfrentando negros contra blancos, hombres contra mujeres, etc ...
> 
> ...



Enormes intereses del complejo militar-industrial.
EEUU es una país que vive por y para la guerra, se ha creado un gigantesco entramado de grandes corporaciones que obtienen ganancias fabulosas con el negocio de la guerra.
Y hoy ya es casi la única industria que funciona allí, si se para el país colapsa.
Luego también claro está los intereses de otras áreas económicas de deslocalizar la producción buscando salarios bajísimos.
Y desde los 80 el gobierno rebajo de manera brutal los impuestos a las grandes fortunas y corporaciones y lo ha tenido que cubrir con deuda.
Un cóctel explosivo que tarde o temprano estallará.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 May 2022)

Dekret aus dem Kreml Zittern vor dem nächsten Winter


Russland kontert mit Gegensanktionen. Wirtschaftsminister Habeck beruhigt: Noch fließt ausreichend Gas nach Deutschland. Aber wie lange noch?




m.faz.net





Buen artículo sobre las reservas de gas en Alemania.
Estoy con móvil si otro lo puede poner...gracias


----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU necesita urgentemente mantener su hegemonia como sea, y eso significa que Ucrania
> tiene que aguantar la guerra contra Rusia durante el mayor tiempo posible. Es vital ahora mismo
> que, mientras Kiev "frena a Moscú, Washington tenga cierto tiempo de moldear a los europeos
> para que se vayan implicando con mayor frenesí (incluso de forma bélica directa) contra Rusia
> ...




Se acerca poco a poco la hecatombe a Europa, seguramente para otoño e invierno empiece una crisis de proporciones biblicas en Europa y esta acabe colapsando e implosionando por la crisis economica.

Nostradamus
La *caída de la Unión Europea* es otra de sus supuestas predicciones. “Templos sagrados del tiempo romano, rechazarán los cimientos de su fundación” vaticinó el francés. Un devenir que podría haber dado comienzo con el Brexit y que podría poner su punto y final en 2022.


Estamos ante el colapso definitivo de Europa.


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Sacamos el comodín?



El comodín de la" Pandemia", así se ahorra combustible.
Europeos están jodidos, les recomiendo escapar cuanto antes que lo de la WWII va ser un cuento de hadas, aquí en el sur hay sol todo el año, playas, cocos, delincuencia pero al menos no eres objetivo de tus propios gobernantes, ni de los Topol rusos.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Citando a Rosa Díez, jajajajaja, eres la ostia, en el fondo me caes bien.


rejon dijo:


> Que estas de cachondeo??????pero si estan haciendo el ridiculo mas espantoso en Ucrania...joio.....



Me tendre que fiar de ti, un menda que cita a... ROSA DÍEZ JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Para quien quiera aprender un poco de historia:


----------



## Salamandra (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El tener a países de la OTAN en la frontera de Rusia es una receta para el desastre: Un mal entendido, una prueba de lanzamiento de un misil que no se anuncie, una falsa alarma, etc. cualquier cosa puede desencadenar el caos....



Y gasto militar a espuertas para ambos bandos. Dinero que no se puede destinar a otras cosas. Yo no sé si la gente se da cuenta que detrás de cada guerra llega una postguerra y que puede ser tan dura o más por las pérdidas económicas y estamos asistiendo, desde nuestro bando, a la guerra más cara de toda la historia, creo.

La postguerra también trae muertos y de ésos no nos va a librar nadie. Como no corrijan los gallos europeos, incluso durante porque me parece que Rusia nos ha pillado la medida si a partir de "pronto" hace guerra defensiva y no escala.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Citando a Rosa Díez, jajajajaja, eres la ostia, en el fondo me caes bien.
> 
> 
> Me tendre que fiar de ti, un menda que cita a... ROSA DÍEZ JAJAJJAJAJAJAJ.



Gran personaje sin duda,lo que pasa es que dá tanta caña a los progres que echan bilis por las orejas...


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

Russians With Attitude

@RWApodcast
·
21min

Ukrainian officials claim that the Russian supply ship "Vsevolod Bobrov" is damaged/on fire after a Ukrainian attack

*Funcionarios ucranianos afirman que el buque de suministro ruso "Vsevolod Bobrov" está dañado/en llamas tras un ataque ucraniano*

Precisamente, hace unas horas.

Casualidad?


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nunca entenderé pq USA ha decidido destruirse a si misma
> 
> 1/ Resucitar fantasmas del pasado con el tema "woke", "me too", BLM etc ... enfrentando negros contra blancos, hombres contra mujeres, etc ...
> 
> ...



Es largo de explicar, pero te resumo:

1) Si divides a la sociedad con mierdas como el BLM, el LTGBFXSG, el feminismo radical, y la llenas de inmigrantes vas a conseguir una sociedad completamente heterogénea, desapegada y manipulables (cada cual va a su rollo y no se lucha por el bien común o los derechos laborales). Una sociedad de borregos y dividida.

2) Quieren inflación para poder pagar la gigantesca deuda nacional. Deuda que va a pagar el pueblo.

3) La avaricia de las grandes compañías y su dinero huntando a todo el mundo (aún a pesar de ir contra ellos a la larga).

4) Este país está gobernado por el dinero: La deuda paga ese dinero y muchas veces se repercute en el exterior (petrodolares).

4) Un payaso manipulable y que no moleste al deep state.

5) Desde la época de Kissinger se planeó el narcoestado mexicano para que no hiciera la competencia económica a Estados Unidos y como fuente de mano de obra esclava. Lo de las drogas es parte del punto 1. Lo de las guerras es básicamente para robar materias primas y recursos.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Enormes intereses del complejo militar-industrial.
> EEUU es una país que vive por y para la guerra, se ha creado un gigantesco entramado de grandes corporaciones que obtienen ganancias fabulosas con el negocio de la guerra.
> Y hoy ya es casi la única industria que funciona allí, si se para el país colapsa.
> Luego también claro está los intereses de otras áreas económicas de deslocalizar la producción buscando salarios bajísimos.
> ...



Desde el estricto punto de vista técnico (buscad información económica) Estados Unidos lleva declinando económicamente desde los años 50.
Los 50 fueron la verdadera época del American Dream y la potencia industrial americana:

Ahora solo tienen el sector financiero, el software (y porque no dejan meter la cabeza a los europeos) , las armas y el robo de recursos.


----------



## doced11 (12 May 2022)

No deja de ser admirable ver a los ucranianos dando su vida por integrarse en los valores occidentales.

Es decir, integrarse en:

- Multiculturalidad.
- Leyes VIOGEN.
- Promoción del aborto.
- Movimiento LGTBIQ+
- Voracidad fiscal.
- Cualquier otra idea que destruya una sociedad.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Para quien quiera aprender un poco de historia:


----------



## alexforum (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo de Occidente es sorprendente, llevan décadas condenando el nazismo y a los nazis, y de repente, parece que ya es algo "relativo", "no hay para tanto", "hay nazis malos y nazis buenos". Occidente es el Imperio de la Mentira.



Sorprendente no es, es hipocresía.

tambien condenan el islamismo y quien creó el ISIS?


ferrys dijo:


> Usted en su vida a estado en Finlandia ni ha currado con ningún escandinavo. Entra la risa joder. Finlandeses los terribles. Gurka Finishedlandia.



yo por lo que traté con finlandeses, me da la sensación de que no se cagan encima de milagro


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas del LNR consiguen romper la línea de defensa del nodo defensivo de Privolie, luchando dentro del perímetro
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48345
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056159



Joder, han llegado lejos.
Yo creo que lo de Popasnaya ha quebrado las defensas ucras y el frente se está desmoronando por todos lados.


----------



## Ramonmo (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nunca entenderé pq USA ha decidido destruirse a si misma
> 
> 1/ Resucitar fantasmas del pasado con el tema "woke", "me too", BLM etc ... enfrentando negros contra blancos, hombres contra mujeres, etc ...
> 
> ...



Joder, no me acuerdo de qué filósofo lo dijo (¿podría ser "Niche"?) pero era algo así como: "hay dos males que afligen a los hombres: uno es la miseria, el otro el aburrimiento. Y el segundo es mucho más destructivo que el primero, aunque, afortunadamente, menos frecuente".


----------



## juanmanuel (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo de Occidente es sorprendente, llevan décadas condenando el nazismo y a los nazis, y de repente, parece que ya es algo "relativo", "no hay para tanto", "hay nazis malos y nazis buenos". Occidente es el Imperio de la Mentira.



El nazismo fue la version radical del enfrentamiento con la URSS. El conflicto con occidente no fue ideologico, sino porque la cupula nazi, que no eran ningunos bobos, creo un escudo de proteccion al oeste [Noruega y Dinamarca, abril del 40; Paises bajos, Belgica, Luxemburgo, y Francia (el norte y oeste, o sea toda la costa) , mayo del 40. El sudeste quedo a cargo de Italia (una parte)]
Asi torno imposible que los anglos le atacasen por la retagurdia cuando estuviese concentrado en exterminar a la URSS y a la poblacion eslava, que era su objetivo real. Su Lebensraum, que no fue un invento nazi ya que era un objetivo politico desde finales del SXIX.
No hay que olvidar que ese termino fue usado por Oscar Peschel (biologo), despues por el geografo Friedrich Ratzel, cuya teoria sirve al III Reich, aunque ya habia sido valorizada durante y despues de la Gran Guerra.
O sea, si los nazis no se hubieran protegido al comienzo de la guerra hubiera sido todos contra la URSS y despues a obligar a Alemania a repartir las ganancias o ser devastado, debido a la situacion de debilidad en la que estaria al final del conflicto con la URSS, ademas de tener su ejercito en el este.
Pero los nazis se protegieron y la historia cambio radicalmente. El "Yalta" original eran Churchill, Roosevelt y Hitler. Alemania retrocedio mil años de expansion hacia el este.
Por eso no es tan tonto lo que los nazis quieren ahora. Revertir el resultado de la segunda guerra mundial y recuperar el Lebensraum.
Los anglos no estan llevando de las narices a nadie.


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

Debería salir el Secretario de la OTAN a decir que Finlandia es territorio OTAN a todos los efectos, a la espera de su ingreso formal, a ver si los rusos dejan de amenazar gratuitamente.


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si ya estamos viendo lo que pinta el amo de Washigton. Ni los árabes les hacen puto caso. Ahora van a tocar los cojones a los turcos. Ahora todos son Sánchez, Trudeau y Macron.



De hecho ni los sudacas le hacen caso. 20 paises ya han confirmado que no irán a la reunión con Biden de la Cumbre de Estados


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

Putin da un paso más…
Russia changes position on Ukraine’s EU membership bid.
Moscow’s view on accession of Ukraine into EU is now similar to the one on the country joining NATO








Russia changes position on Ukraine’s EU membership bid


Moscow has re-considered its view on Kiev’s bid to join the European Union, saying that such membership can not be a part of any peace deal.




www.rt.com





Usar VPN si la red está censurada en vuestra zona…hay que aprender a vivir en la dictadura…


----------



## vettonio (12 May 2022)

Ahora mismo...

Irina entrevistada en directo




CANAL TeCs TERTULIAS EN CUARENTENA. JUEVES 12 de Mayo de 2022 A las 17:00 EUROPA / 18:00 MOSCÚ IRINA: inmigrante rusa en España. Nació en la URSS, en una ciudad rusa a 30 km de la frontera con Ucrania. En concreto, a 30 km de la frontera con la región de Lugansk, Donbass. Vió con sus propios ojos el desmantelamiento de la URSS y las consecuencias desastrosas de tal hecho. Es comunista y anti imperialista. Antes de la escalada del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania (mejor dicho, entre Rusia y EEUU-OTAN) no apoyaba a Putin ni a su política interior. Pero ahora, como una persona rusa y patriota, apoya plenamente a Putin y la operación especial rusa en Ucrania. Es o nosotros o ellos, no hay más. Conduce el Programa TXEMA SÁNCHEZ IRINA....... 

Telegram de Irina: https://t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z 


TXEMA SÁNCHEZ: miembro de la REDH capítulo España, miembro de la junta directiva de Red Renta Básica, y de Nulla Política Sine Éthica. Dirige el canal y el programa TECs Tertulias en Cuarentena junto a Juanlu González. Y a tiempo completo ya guerrillero comunicacional de la resistencia en la lucha antiimperialista global.


----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham tenia sus dudas pero parece que esta Guerra es un montaje de la elite global y TOD@S estan compinchados haciendo su papel
> para lograr un objetivo que haga a los ricos mas ricos y a los pobres mas pobres .
> Parece evidente que esto es un montaje . Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad , y no un montaje para energumenos Rusia ya habria terminado esta Guerra y se habria anexionado lo que hubiera querido anexionarse . Asi de simple .
> Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad Rusia habria dado un ultimatum a Ucrania de 24 horas .
> ...



La navaja de Ockham ha sido abandonada por "inserte su conspiración aquí" cada vez que algo no es como se lo esperaba...

El sentido común mas básico nos indicaría que la Rusia postsoviética solo conoce un modo de hacer la guerra. Y lo que estamos viendo, no es diferente a como gano la guerra en Chechenia...que lo de la modernización y profesionalismo etc...eran un cuento

La realidad es que la "doctrina gerasimov" eran cantos de sirena, y es la "doctrina grozny" la que los hara tomar todo lo que puedan arrasar con artillería.


----------



## BELLA (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La mujeres son seres "emocionales" que suelen razonar entre poco y nada cuando hay sentimientos por delante... Han visto una foto photoshopeada de un niño muerto y van a hacer todo lo que les digan para que no haya "MAJ NIÑOH MUERTO!".
> 
> ¿Por qué te crees que llevan diez años metiendo a mujeres en puestos de alta responsabilidad en todos los países de Europa? Pues porque son facilmente manipulables.



No todas guapo


----------



## arriondas (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que estas de cachondeo??????pero si estan haciendo el ridiculo mas espantoso en Ucrania...joio.....



Lo que algunos fumáis debe de ser muy bueno...


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> No deja de ser admirable ver a los ucranianos dando su vida por integrarse en los valores occidentales.
> 
> Es decir, integrarse en:
> 
> ...



Gilipolleces, los ucranianos quieren vivir bajo estándares europeos y no los de la dictadura mafiosa rusa. Ya ves son soberanos para decidir.


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Debería salir el Secretario de la OTAN a decir que Finlandia es territorio OTAN a todos los efectos, a la espera de su ingreso formal, a ver si los rusos dejan de amenazar gratuitamente.



¿Estarías dispuesto a una guerra nuclear con Rusia por Finlandia, a cambio de que si Marruecos nos ataca Finlandia nos apoye mandándonos forros polares?.

Finlandia no aporta nada a la defensa de los los países OTAN.


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre Polonia y el gas...
> 
> Recordad que el beneficio neto y limpio de polvo y paja que se saca Polonia por el tránsito del gas ruso, es de 200 millones de euros al año.
> Es cierto que la rusa Gazprom, se quedaba con el 50% de esos ingresos a través de la filial polaca, ahora "nacionalizada".
> ...



Argentina tiene mil veces mejores potencialidades económicas que la polaca, Nigeria tiene abundante energía que exporta y materias primas, Tailandia manufacturas y productos de agroexportación. 

Polonia que ofrece al mundo? Y este país está echando leña al fuego para que inicie la WW3, por menos arrasaron a Irak, Afganistán, Libia y Siria.


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gilipolleces, los ucranianos quieren vivir bajo estándares europeos y no los de la dictadura mafiosa rusa. Ya ves son soberanos para decidir.



Pero los Uropeos no queremos decenas de millones de pobres de uno de los países más corruptos del planeta. Los fondos Uropeos pa'nosotros, no para reconstruir una mierda de país.


----------



## Epicii (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gilipolleces, los ucranianos quieren vivir bajo estándares europeos y no los de la dictadura mafiosa rusa. Ya ves son soberanos para decidir.



Estandares europeos? Pero si tienen batallones nazis en las FFAA... 
Si los siguen gobernando los mismos mafiosos que cuando estaban bajo la esfera rusa...
Una cosa es la propaganda, y otra la realidad...Ucrania no es una democracia occidental, es un Frankenstein que surgió del Maidan.


----------



## niraj (12 May 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Esto ya se puede leer en las noticias sobre la inflacion, la gente ataca al viejo senil por mandar recursos a mansalva a Ucrania y no contener los altisimos precios de los productos en USA, muchos dicen que la guerra larga es lo que mas le gusta a USA, pero al ritmo como esta cayendo las bolsas, la inflacion, lo de China, USA no llega a fin de año hecha mierda economicamente, ya Biden salio hace un par de dias si ideas diciendo que no tenia un plan, culpando a Putin, China y los republicanos de la situacion luego la Psaki tratando de explicar lo que no hizo Biden y la termino mas de cagar jajajaja.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero los Uropeos no queremos decenas de millones de pobres de uno de los países más corruptos del planeta. Los fondos Uropeos pa'nosotros, no para reconstruir una mierda de país.



Tranquilo, la cuenta la pagará Rusia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

[ULTIMA HORA] Rusia suspende envio de gas a Europa


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eldiario.es/economia/rusia-suspende-envio-gas-europa-traves-polonia-avance-finlandia-otan_1_8988848.amp.html




www.burbuja.info







Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Y además de eso, ayer la puta Ucrania cortó 1/3 del gas ruso para presionar a Europa para que le regalemos sin rechistar todo lo que nos exige.














Ya sabéis por qué y para qué van a subir los tipos de interés escalonadamente, ¿Verdad?

 

















Truth Social TO7391


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




​


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estandares europeos? Pero si tienen batallones nazis en las FFAA...
> Si los siguen gobernando los mismos mafiosos que cuando estaban bajo la esfera rusa...
> Una cosa es la propaganda, y otra la realidad...Ucrania no es una democracia occidental, es un Frankenstein que surgió del Maidan.



Deja de leer propaganda rusa: ¿ viste la valentía de los ucranianos y la chatarra humeante rusa? Pues eso, Ucrania soberana.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Argentina tiene mil veces mejores potencialidades económicas que la polaca, Nigeria tiene abundante energía que exporta y materias primas, Tailandia manufacturas y productos de agroexportación.
> 
> Polonia que ofrece al mundo? Y este país está echando leña al fuego para que inicie la WW3, por menos arrasaron a Irak, Afganistán, Libia y Siria.



Patatas. Muchas patatas...
Así que mucha hambre no pasarán, pero igual puede sucederles como a los ucranianos;
que toda la producción de cereales se las llevará EEUU. Como pago, se supone... aunque
hay cierta intención de montar una hambruna (otra mas) que será culpa de Rusia, como no.


----------



## NPI (12 May 2022)

Os voy a refrescar la memoria a las plañideras y no plañideras del foro/hilo 


> La industria aeronáutica de Finlandia se ha derrumbado por aplicar sanciones a la Federación de Rusia, si quieren entrar en la OTAN ellos verán, pero las demás industrias les ocurrirá lo mismo.
> 
> Mensaje mío *27 febrero 2022*
> 
> ...


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Manda huevos que nos tengamos que enterar de las noticias por medio de la embajada de un pais.









"Children in Ukraine need an end to this war – their futures hang in the balance"


UNICEF Deputy Executive Director Omar Abdi's remarks at the UN Security Council Meeting on the maintenance of peace and security in Ukraine




www.unicef.org





Declaracion del Director Ejecutivo Adjunto de UNICEF, Omar Abdi

NUEVA YORK, 12 de mayo de 2022 - "Señor Presidente, Excelencias y colegas, quisiera expresar mi agradecimiento a los Embajadores De La Fuente y Riviere por haber convocado la reunión de hoy. También me gustaría agradecer a los Estados Unidos que hayan acogido esta sesión informativa durante su presidencia del Consejo de Seguridad. 

"Ha pasado sólo un mes desde que UNICEF informó por última vez a este Consejo sobre la situación en Ucrania; cada día que pasa, más niños ucranianos están expuestos a los horrores de esta guerra. Sólo en este último mes, la ONU verificó que casi 100 niños fueron asesinados, y creemos que las cifras reales son considerablemente mayores. Más niños han resultado heridos y se han enfrentado a graves violaciones de sus derechos, y millones más han sido desplazados. *Las escuelas siguen siendo atacadas y utilizadas con fines militares y las infraestructuras de agua y saneamiento se ven afectadas. La guerra en Ucrania, como todas las guerras, es una crisis de protección y derechos de la infancia.

"El mes pasado, UNICEF informó al Consejo tras el ataque a la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, un ataque a las familias que huían de la violencia y que interrumpió el trabajo de nuestro equipo sobre el terreno para prestar la asistencia humanitaria que tanto se necesita. *Nos reunimos de nuevo después de otro horrible ataque, esta vez contra una escuela en Luhansk, otro crudo ejemplo de desprecio por la vida de los civiles. Hoy, aún más familias lloran la pérdida de sus seres queridos.

"También es un duro recordatorio de que en Ucrania, hoy en día, la educación también está siendo atacada. En febrero, el curso escolar se paralizó al estallar la guerra. *Hasta la semana pasada, al menos 15 de las 89 escuelas -una de cada seis- que apoya UNICEF en el este de Ucrania habían sido dañadas o destruidas desde el comienzo de la guerra.* Según los informes, cientos de escuelas de todo el país han sido alcanzadas por la artillería pesada, los ataques aéreos y otras armas explosivas en zonas pobladas, mientras que otras *escuelas están siendo utilizadas como centros de información, refugios, centros de abastecimiento o para fines militares, lo que repercute a largo plazo en el regreso de los niños a la educación.*

"Estos ataques deben cesar. Todas las partes deben cumplir con su obligación legal y moral de proteger a los civiles y las infraestructuras civiles, de respetar el derecho internacional humanitario y los derechos humanos, y de garantizar la defensa de los derechos de los niños.

"En 2021, este consejo adoptó la Resolución 2601, que condena los ataques a las escuelas y pide todas las salvaguardias necesarias para defender el derecho a la educación. La Declaración sobre Escuelas Seguras esboza lo que se necesita para mejorar la protección de la educación en los conflictos. Lo que se necesita ahora es el valor, la disciplina y la voluntad política para traducir estas palabras en acciones.

"Excelencias, las escuelas son un salvavidas para los niños, especialmente en los conflictos. Las escuelas son un espacio seguro, con rutinas que proporcionan protección contra el daño y una apariencia de normalidad. Las escuelas son también conductos críticos de información sobre los riesgos de los artefactos explosivos mortales. Y son un conector con los servicios sanitarios y psicosociales esenciales.

"El personal de Ucrania -profesores, directores, trabajadores sociales, psicólogos y otros profesionales- está igualmente afectado por este conflicto. Apoyarlos para que puedan permanecer y cumplir con su cometido es más importante que nunca.

"También debemos garantizar soluciones creativas, multifacéticas y flexibles que combinen métodos de baja y alta tecnología para llegar a todos los niños y minimizar las interrupciones en su aprendizaje". A mediados de marzo, más de 15.000 escuelas reanudaron la enseñanza en Ucrania, en su mayor parte mediante el aprendizaje a distancia o las opciones híbridas presenciales. El Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia, con el apoyo de UNICEF y sus socios, está haciendo todo lo posible para llegar a los niños ucranianos, incluyendo el apoyo a la educación en línea desde el jardín de infancia hasta el 11º grado. También estamos apoyando una campaña digital en curso sobre la educación sobre el riesgo de los artefactos explosivos, y la provisión de suministros relacionados con la educación. Sin embargo, la enseñanza a distancia sólo puede ser una solución temporal. Las lecciones de la pandemia muestran la importancia de que los niños aprendan en un entorno escolar con sus compañeros y profesores.

"En la región más amplia, gracias a la Directiva de Protección Temporal de la UE, los gobiernos y municipios de los países vecinos están inscribiendo a los niños en los sistemas escolares nacionales y en vías de educación alternativa. Esto está ayudando a garantizar la continuidad del aprendizaje de los niños y a apoyar su finalización del año escolar. Se calcula que 3,7 millones de niños en Ucrania y en el extranjero utilizan opciones de aprendizaje en línea y a distancia. Pero siguen existiendo enormes obstáculos, como las limitaciones de capacidad y recursos, las barreras lingüísticas y los movimientos imprevisibles de los niños y sus familias.

"Debemos hacer todo lo posible para llegar a los que corren más riesgo de quedarse atrás. Para los alumnos más jóvenes, el acceso a la educación puede ser especialmente difícil: se calcula que menos del 5% de los niños refugiados en edad preescolar están matriculados en un jardín de infancia público. Los niños con discapacidades necesitan acceder a servicios inclusivos y a tecnología de asistencia, así como a programas específicos para cubrir sus necesidades concretas, incluida la rehabilitación.

"En el último mes, hemos visto pequeños momentos de alivio cuando los niños y otros civiles evacuados de Mariupol y otras localidades del frente alcanzan una relativa seguridad. El personal humanitario ha llegado a millones de personas necesitadas en todo el país, proporcionándoles salud, educación, agua y suministros esenciales, así como información, asesoramiento y apoyo psicosocial.

"Sin embargo, sabemos que la situación de los niños y sus familias en las zonas afectadas por el conflicto sin acceso a la asistencia humanitaria sigue siendo sombría. Los niños y sus padres nos hablan de su 'infierno' en el que se ven obligados a pasar hambre, a beber en charcos de barro y a refugiarse de los constantes bombardeos, esquivando bombas, balas y minas terrestres mientras huyen.

*"La guerra en Ucrania también ha tenido un impacto devastador en los niños más vulnerables a nivel mundial, ya que los precios de los alimentos y el combustible se disparan a máximos históricos.* *Los niños ya afectados por los conflictos y las crisis climáticas en todo el mundo -desde Afganistán hasta Yemen y el Cuerno de África- están pagando ahora un precio mortal por otra guerra lejos de sus puertas. Las repercusiones de la guerra en Ucrania seguirán repercutiendo en todo el mundo.*

"Excelencias, los niños ucranianos han sido desarraigados de sus hogares, separados de sus cuidadores y expuestos directamente a la guerra. Sus escuelas han sido destruidas y la infraestructura crítica esencial para su supervivencia y bienestar, incluidos los hospitales y los sistemas de agua y saneamiento, están siendo devastados por los combates.

"Los niños ucranianos nos dicen que quieren reunirse con sus familias, volver a sus comunidades, ir a la escuela y jugar en sus barrios. Los niños son resistentes, pero no deberían serlo. Ya han pagado un precio desmesurado en esta guerra. Debemos hacer todo lo posible para ayudar a garantizar que no les cueste también su futuro.

"Una vez más, como organizaciones humanitarias, haremos todo lo posible para seguir atendiendo las necesidades de los niños afectados por esta guerra, para proporcionarles seguridad, estabilidad y protección, pero esto nunca será suficiente.

*"En última instancia, los niños necesitan que se ponga fin a esta guerra: su futuro pende de un hilo".*


----------



## terro6666 (12 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De lo que puse antes:
> 
> -Si Putin tiene suficientes tropas, municiones y tiempo para completar la destrucción de las posiciones de las FAU en el Donbás sin movilizar alguna parte de sus fuerzas de reserva es una cuestión abierta. Lo que está claro, sin embargo, es que las operaciones actuales de Rusia están estrangulando lentamente a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás y que, a pesar de la retórica optimista de Kiev y de las capitales occidentales, la batalla tiende a un éxito táctico ruso, posiblemente dentro de dos meses.
> 
> ...



Pero qué van a estrangular si ayer los echaron de karkhov, y todas esas tropas de van a ir ahora al Donbas, si solo han podido tomar 2 mierda de aldeas en tres semanas.


----------



## Azrael_II (12 May 2022)

Si han hundido un barco de suministros y se han retirado de Jarkov no va la guerra fatwl por los avances y bajas, pero es preocupante


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> El temible ejercito finlandés temido en el mundo entero. Van a repartir Zen y diversidad.



El gobiennno.


----------



## Egam (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Odessa se une al resto del país en las colas para conseguir combustible. Pronto será recordado por los vehículos tirados por caballos
> 
> En Odessa se están formando enormes colas para comprar cupones de gasolina y gasóleo. La crisis del combustible se agrava y alcanza un nuevo nivel. La situación del mercado energético ucraniano deja mucho que desear.
> 
> t.me/Soldierline/6109



Aquí nos reímos, pero estamos a meses de verlo pasar aquí (UE y UK) Va a ser muy doloroso


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> El gobiennno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056229



Una Charocracia en toda regla.

Deberían juzgarlos por traicionar a su pueblo y luego mandarlos a Ucrania a defender al socio de Biden Jr.


----------



## EUROPIA (12 May 2022)




----------



## Bimbo (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gilipolleces, los ucranianos quieren vivir bajo estándares europeos y no los de la dictadura mafiosa rusa. Ya ves son soberanos para decidir.



que poco conoces ucrania


----------



## terro6666 (12 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> _*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 23.00 horas del 11 de mayo de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos que está peor que hace tres semanas


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

Los paraísos fiscales esconden más de un tercio del PIB mundial


Los grandes líderes mundiales los señalan como culpables de la crisis, sin embargo, no actúan para ponerles freno.




www.nuevatribuna.es





*¿Podemos congelar el dinero ruso en todo el mundo, pero no podemos congelar el dinero de los paraisos fiscales?
¿Podemos sacar del SWIFT a Rusia, pero no podemos bloquearles a los paraisos fiscales?*

Nos engañan como a chinos (politicamente incorrecto)

¿Por qué? porque son ellos los que nos gobiernan los que tienen ese dinero.

Evidentemente no han bloqueado todo el dinero a los rusos ricos (que tienen dinero en paraisos fiscales) y si el pobre ruso con una cuenta en España.


----------



## terro6666 (12 May 2022)

Joder , si te pasas por el hilo de la ofensiva Rusa no avanza, los vídeos de prisioneros rusos y de chatarra destruida es el pan nuestro de cada día.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> que poco conoces ucrania



Nada más que conozco las batallas de Kiev y Kerson, y como los rusos salieron muertos, humillados y por patas.


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

Hay que colgar a los de traje y corbata, en pleno 2022 siguen dándonos por culo bien duro.

Borrell bailaremos sobre tu tumba puto satanista pedobear


----------



## Trajanillo (12 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Finlandia tiene un ejército con lo que seguramente sea la artillería más potente del panorama europeo actual. Que se atreva Rusia a atacar ese país que igual acaba san petersburgo más plana que una pista de hielo.
> 
> Ucrania solo ha tenido 8 años para prepararse ante una invasión rusa y los rusos ya están con la lengua fuera. Finlandia lleva 80 años preparándose para esto.



No tienes ni puta idea de nada de lo que dices….


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> El nazismo fue la version radical del enfrentamiento con la URSS. El conflicto con occidente no fue ideologico, sino porque la cupula nazi, que no eran ningunos bobos, creo un escudo de proteccion al oeste [Noruega y Dinamarca, abril del 40; Paises bajos, Belgica, Luxemburgo, y Francia (el norte y oeste, o sea toda la costa) , mayo del 40. El sudeste quedo a cargo de Italia (una parte)]
> Asi torno imposible que los anglos le atacasen por la retagurdia cuando estuviese concentrado en exterminar a la URSS y a la poblacion eslava, que era su objetivo real. Su Lebensraum, que no fue un invento nazi ya que era un objetivo politico desde finales del SXIX.
> No hay que olvidar que ese termino fue usado por Oscar Peschel (biologo), despues por el geografo Friedrich Ratzel, cuya teoria sirve al III Reich, aunque ya habia sido valorizada durante y despues de la Gran Guerra.
> O sea, si los nazis no se hubieran protegido al comienzo de la guerra hubiera sido todos contra la URSS y despues a obligar a Alemania a repartir las ganancias o ser devastado, debido a la situacion de debilidad en la que estaria al final del conflicto con la URSS, ademas de tener su ejercito en el este.
> ...



Es interesante tu comentario, pero la parte final no creo que tenga demasiada relevancia actualmente, los nazis actuales son cuatro gatos, y los que pueda haber en el ejército ucraniano nunca podrían haber conquistado territorio ruso, lo que sí es obvio es que los anglos, en esta ocasión, sí los utilizan descaradamente contra Rusia, y los anglos no lo hacen tanto por obtener territorio para vivir como por hacerse con los recursos naturales de Rusia.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver, puedes ahora mismo vender rublos? quien los compra y en qué cantidad? eso es lo que determina el valor, estamos hablando de cosas distintas, algunos sostienen que ese valor que dan desde los estamentos oficiales es el real, yo digo que no es así, basicamente porque está intervenida, luego eso es "hacer trampillas" con los datos, no digo nada más



Si quieres a ahí tienes un web que te informara.




Y para que no te hagan un Borrell:

RAZON SOCIAL: MACCORP EXACT CHANGE ENTIDAD DE PAGO, S.A. C.I.F.: A79182788 DATOS REGISTRALES: Entidad de pago, supervisada por el Banco de España y que consta en el Registro Especial de Entidades de Pago con el número 6831. *MACCORP* figura inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Madrid tomo 9845 general, 8514 de la sección 3a del libro de Sociedades, folio 1, hoja M-90016. Su domicilio social se encuentra en la calle Orense, número 6 de la ciudad de Madrid.
DIRECCIÓN COMERCIAL: Calle Orense 6 – 8º / 28020 Madrid
DIRECCIÓN ELECTRÓNICA: info@grupoexact.com
TELÉFONO: 91 556 20 45
FAX: 915557465

AUTORIZACIÓN DE ENTIDAD DE PAGO:
Conforme a lo establecido en la Ley 16/2009, de 3 de noviembre, de servicios de pago, y el Real Decreto 712/2010, de 28 de mayo, de régimen jurídico de los servicios de pago y de las entidades de pago.,* MACCORP EXACT CHANGE ENTIDAD E PAGO, S.A. ha sido autorizada por el Banco de España y registrada en el Registro Oficial de Entidades, con el código B.E.: 6831*.


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Se corta el gas a Finlandia y bueno a calentarse con madera, Ah! Pero la madera también se importa de Rusia!



Tarde o temprano, Rusia deberá de prescindir de todo comercio con países hostiles, hasta ahora Putin ha ido de "socio" con gente que no quieren a Rusia como socio sino como vasallo.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

El lobby promarroqui era muy fuerte en el franquismo... Anson, Solís Ruiz o incluso Muñoz Grandes. Todos ellos partidarios de entregar Ifni, Sáhara e incluso abrir negociaciones por Ceuta y Melilla.
Altos empresarios tienen muchos intereses allí y también siempre han apoyado este tipo de cosas. Ya sabéis que si España ha sobrevivido tantos años no es precisamente gracias a sus élites.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas globalistas de Ucrania se están rindiendo en lotes a las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z cerca de #Liman


----------



## Atonito (12 May 2022)

Este va borracho a las conferencias....



Y esta directamente esnifa pegamento...



En manos de quien estamos?


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

El exmilitar USAno y analista de moda, Scott Ritter dice que si Finlandia entra en la OTAN,
su ejército será considerado una amenaza existencial para Rusia; cualquier ejército OTAN 
en las proximidades de San Petersburgo y la península de Kola será eliminado...Eso dice.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas del LNR consiguen romper la línea de defensa del nodo defensivo de Privolie, luchando dentro del perímetro
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48345
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056159



Tiene toda la pinta de que la primera cabeza de puente era para cruzar el río por otros puntos con mas seguridad, seguramente mas de uno...y quizás también para atraer fuerzas ukras lejos del pueblo que están atacando...


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Este va borracho a las conferencias....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo escuchar ni 2 segundos a ese hijo de puta, siempre me acuerdo de las niñas de Alcácer


----------



## katiuss (12 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Comentan esto: "No es Yekaterina, la foto es de 2011, para esa fecha Yekaterina tenía 14 años, la de la foto se ve mucho más crecida. Lo mismo eres tú, ¿no? La foto ha sido usada en mil memes, porque es una coña y, por cierto, muy querida en ruSSia desde 2010"


----------



## Mejumbre (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Gilipolleces, los ucranianos quieren vivir bajo estándares europeos y no los de la dictadura mafiosa rusa. Ya ves son soberanos para decidir.



¿Te refieres a los ucranianos del oeste o los del este? Porque los del este no quieren saber nada de la puta dictadura mafiosa de la UE, supeditada a EEUU y los intereses anglosajones. ¿Los ucranianos son soberanos para decidir? ¿Igual de soberanos que Cuba, en el 62, con los misiles soviéticos o Islas Salomón, en la actualidad, con las bases militares chinas?


----------



## No al NOM (12 May 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Comentan esto: "No es Yekaterina, la foto es de 2011, para esa fecha Yekaterina tenía 14 años, la de la foto se ve mucho más crecida. Lo mismo eres tú, ¿no? La foto ha sido usada en mil memes, porque es una coña y, por cierto, muy querida en ruSSia desde 2010"



Eso lo comenta un idiota anti ruso y pro OTAN, que solo está bloqueando y denunciando a gente que va con Rusia. Y sí, en la foto del papa puede tener 14 o 15 años perfectamente


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos




y esta es su recompensa


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El exmilitar USAno y analista de moda, Scott Ritter dice que si Finlandia entra en la OTAN,
> su ejército será considerado una amenaza existencial para Rusia; cualquier ejército OTAN
> en las proximidades de San Petersburgo y la península de Kola será eliminado...Eso dice.



Van con todo a joder a Rusia.


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Es que eras neutral, tu vecino no te atacaba y tenían relaciones comerciales y diplomáticas cordiales.
> 
> Ahora, sin que tu vecino te haya agredido en absoluto, vas y te incorporas a una banda armada que se declara enemiga del vecino. No es que tienes "relaciones comerciales y amistosas" con sus enemigos, te incorporas a una organización armada.
> 
> ...



Cuando el vecino tiene un arma cargada y tu solamente una pistola de agua para defenderte pero el mismo siempre te trato con respeto e inclusive llevo buenas relaciones económicas contigo, no me parece muy inteligente que te alíes con sus enemigos, que para colmo solo tienen una tirachina para agredirlo.


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

Si Finlandia rompe sus tratados con Rusia- si entra en la OTAN, lo hará- 
el trazado de sus fronteras también quedará anulado, pues se delimitaron
bajo la premisa de que Finlandia nunca se uniría a una alianza hostil...
Ahí habrá tomate, casi fijo.


----------



## Zappa (12 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> *En manos de quien estamos?*


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si Finlandia rompe sus tratados con Rusia- si entra en la OTAN, lo hará-
> el trazado de sus fronteras también quedará anulado, pues se delimitaron
> bajo la premisa de que Finlandia nunca se uniría a una alianza hostil...
> Ahí habrá tomate, casi fijo.



Lo que nos faltaba. No deja de ser curioso que esta petición de ingreso en la OTAN se produzca cuando al mando del aparato en Finlandia está una niña-cuota. Demasiada mente aniñada sin experiencia tiene poder en el mundo.


----------



## dedalo00 (12 May 2022)

Brutal !


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Brutal !



Alguien habla de esto en antonia3?


----------



## piru (12 May 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Los defensores de Azovstal son duros de pelar, como han sentido en sus propias carnes muchos de los "carne de cañón" rusos. Aquí una muestra.Que descansen en paz.



El comando del bote de pintura ukra ataca de nuevo.
Es exactamente al revés. Nazis intentando escapar del interior de Azovstal repelidos por los rusos de guardia. Es aquí, en el taller de camiones:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba. No deja de ser curioso que esta petición de ingreso en la OTAN se produzca cuando al mando del aparato en Finlandia está una niña-cuota. Demasiada mente aniñada sin experiencia tiene poder en el mundo.



Las mujeres tienen menor capacidad cerebral, es algo que por mucho que intenten ocultar es una realidad biológica…en cuestiones complicadas son siempre inferiores (véase ajedrez)….


----------



## crocodile (12 May 2022)

Big Game 2.0 - Operación "Ártico", o por qué Finlandia y Suecia deberían unirse a la OTAN

Readovka ya ha escrito que la crisis de Ucrania es parte de un proyecto global para cambiar el statu quo geopolítico.

Además de los motivos existenciales (Rusia es demasiado grande para el Occidente colectivo, demasiado peligroso, demasiado ... no occidental, y simplemente demasiado), existen motivos puramente racionales, y el principal es el control de los recursos estratégicos.

Algunos oradores occidentales se permiten declarar públicamente la injusticia histórica de que Rusia controle los recursos de la fabulosa Siberia. ¿Qué podemos decir sobre el Ártico?

La plataforma ártica, y las aguas del norte en general, son objeto de disputas amargas y de larga data con los EE. UU. y la UE. A pesar de toda la agudeza de la retórica, Finlandia y los estados escandinavos han mantenido tradicionalmente la neutralidad. Obviamente, el hermano mayor de ultramar planteó con firmeza la cuestión del lugar presente y futuro en la alineación geopolítica.

El propósito de la entrada de los países del norte en la OTAN y el rechazo de la neutralidad formal es el mismo: la creación de bases militares, la concentración de fuerzas y medios "colgantes" sobre el Ártico ruso. Y si llega la hora X, entonces la transición de un "saliente" potencial a un golpe cinético.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> No puedo escuchar ni 2 segundos a ese hijo de puta, siempre me acuerdo de las niñas de Alcácer



Que yo sepa él no.
El hermano de Solana al parecer....
Hace bastantes años seguía el hilo de un técnico preocupado aquí en burbuja, temas calientes si mal no recuerdo. Hubo una época que dormía bastante mal....
Debí dejarlo cuando vi en el cine La Isla Mínima, claramente inspirada en los hechos si bien adelantaron la época a la transición, se lo llevaron a Andalucía y eran dos niñas en vez de tres.... Habría cantado demasiado y creo que aún debía haber personas vivas testigos de los verdaderos sucesos de Alcasser. 
La élite patria y sus costumbres.


----------



## dabuti (12 May 2022)

Rusia NO ha ganado nada aún en Ucrania según El Inmundo.

Poca vergüenza....









Todas las derrotas de Putin en Ucrania


¿Por qué Rusia todavía no ha conseguido una victoria en Ucrania? ¿En qué situación se encuentran los últimos de Azovstal? ¿Por cuánto tiempo seguirá ondeando allí la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me gusta el uso de niños por la propaganda de guerra, sea del bando que sea.


----------



## Magick (12 May 2022)

Vaya puntería que se gastan los de la DPR…,
Interferencias explosivas:


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que nos faltaba. No deja de ser curioso que esta petición de ingreso en la OTAN se produzca cuando al mando del aparato en Finlandia está una niña-cuota. Demasiada mente aniñada sin experiencia tiene poder en el mundo.



Ya la realidad les regalará un curso intensivo...


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Russians With Attitude
> @RWApodcast
> ·
> 21min
> ...



La ultima vez era una fragata, y luego se quedo en nada.

De todas formas , los ruoss deberian impmentar de hecho una zona de no vuelo, hay una guerra y no se admiten sobrevuelos. Los yanquis lo hacen siempre. Eso o "confundir" esos drones con amenazas ucranianos y derribarlos.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Usted en su vida a estado en Finlandia ni ha currado con ningún escandinavo. Entra la risa joder. Finlandeses los terribles. Gurka Finishedlandia.



Hay un forero por nombre Kalavala por la epopeya nacional finlandesa que nos podría informar al respecto en directo.
¡Kalevala, te invocamos!


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

No crean que EEUU da puntada sin hilo con Finlandia...

_* "La península de Kola, que se encuentra casi completamente dentro del Círculo Polar Ártico, es fundamental 
para la flota rusa del Norte. Es el núcleo del cuerpo militar de Rusia en el Ártico occidental, y sus capacidades
aéreas y marítimas, esenciales para la defensa de la patria, la defensa del Ártico y las capacidades generales
de defensa de Rusia. Dado que la base aérea Severomorsk-1 de Kola, la de submarinos Gadzhiyevo y la base 
de apoyo a los submarinos Okolnaya son fundamentales para la preparación operativa de Rusia y su capacidad 
para defender el espacio marítimo ruso en el Ártico, Rusia no permitirá que esta ilusa guerrera lance el Armagedón.

La península de Kola también alberga sistemas como el RS-24 YARS, ubicado en el cosmódromo de Plesetsk, 
elemento disuasorio fundamental para los sistemas de ataque de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. Los ejercicios Grom
-2019 de Rusia demostraron su capacidad para utilizar el arsenal de misiles balísticos y de crucero de Kola para 
defender su posición no sólo en el Ártico, sino también más al sur, a lo largo de toda la frontera finlandesa, *_
*así como en las regiones contiguas donde están en juego los principales intereses estratégicos de Rusia."*
 Declan Hayes


----------



## frangelico (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No crean que EEUU da puntada sin hilo con Finlandia...
> 
> _* "La península de Kola, que se encuentra casi completamente dentro del Círculo Polar Ártico, es fundamental
> para la flota rusa del Norte. Es el núcleo del cuerpo militar de Rusia en el Ártico occidental, y sus capacidades
> ...



Pero para Rusia si le tocan Kola la única respuesta es la guerra nuclear total.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas globalistas de Ucrania se están rindiendo en lotes a las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z cerca de #Liman



Guiso "estofado de bandera"


----------



## MAEZAL (12 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si el misil de esa estación de tren era Ucraniano. Salió su número de serie por todos los lados.



Lo saco un periodista italiano en una retransmisión creo q en directo y se montó un follón contra el periodista... Resulta q era de la misma serie q llevan lanzando Ucrania en el Dombas desde 2014 y parecía venir de posiciones del ejército ucraniano.

Además Rusia al parecer ya no los tiene en su arsenal.

En el propulsor estaba escrito "Para los niños"


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Coño es que es tan fácil como consultarlo, esta diciendo el payaso que un quinto de la población de Finlandia es reservista...



Claro que lo es, están reservando víveres o vuelos para irse del país.


----------



## amcxxl (12 May 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Van con todo a joder a Rusia.



Tranquilo que lo se te da se te devuelve. Los Americanos se la devolvieron a los Rusos con afganistan y a su vez lo Rusos antes se la habían dado en Vietnam.

La próxima se la darán a la Otan como cuando los Sirios reventaron las chatarras de los Leopard 2 de los Turkos, esa mierda de carro que te vendian como el mejor del mundo....

En fin yo no me creo nada de los medios de la Otan.

Pero lo peor es que sin el mayor exportador de materias primas, Europa esta tecnicamente condenada ala pobreza mas absoluta.


----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero para Rusia si le tocan Kola la única respuesta es la guerra nuclear total.



Les chiques que dirigen Finlandia van a hacer una contaminación radiactiva muy inclusiva para agradar a sus amigues usanos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas globalistas de Ucrania se están rindiendo en lotes a las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z cerca de #Liman




Los críos no mienten


JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas globalistas de Ucrania se están rindiendo en lotes a las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z cerca de #Liman



Los críos no mienten.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, Rusia deberá de prescindir de todo comercio con países hostiles, hasta ahora Putin ha ido de "socio" con gente que no quieren a Rusia como socio sino como vasallo.



No sé que te habrán hecho los rusos para que les desees algo tan horrible y que lleva irremediablemente al desastre como es no comerciar con nadie...


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen menor capacidad cerebral, es algo que por mucho que intenten ocultar es una realidad biológica…en cuestiones complicadas son siempre inferiores (véase ajedrez)….



La escasa contribución científica de la mujeres (siendo generoso con 'escasa' y haciendo una concesión a la propaganda) en la historia humana es porque los CI extremos están todos copados por hombres (por abajo y por arriba). Por cada mujer con CI>150 debe haber decenas de hombres. 

Obviamente la cultura y discriminación ha jugado en contra de las mujeres, pero eso no justifica su casi nula contribución. Por ejemplo, esas mismas sociedades jugaban en contra de las mujeres para llagar al poder; y a pesar de ello, unas cuantas reinas, desde el antiguo Egipto a Occidente, ha habido con mucho poder y que han cambiado el mundo. 

Anda que no ha habido contribuciones geniales de guarros que no eran capaces ni de limpiarse el culo viviendo en unas condiciones materiales dignas de los Azov en Mariupol. Pocas mujeres con una vida infinitamente mejor han legado algo.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La temporada de siembra en Ucrania no sienta bien a las minas ucranianas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48358
> 
> Región de Kharkiv, territorio controlado por Ucrania. Un tractor explotó sobre una mina. Esta historia es ya larga, los ucranazis tienen minas por todas partes.​​t.me/melnikby/32835​​Ver archivo adjunto 1056169​



Quien siembra minas, recoge explosiones en forma de karma. Ommmmmm...


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si quieres a ahí tienes un web que te informara.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056236
> 
> ...



Pero un ruso puede comprar dolares porque le salga de los huevos y hacer todo de esa manera, si o no?
Ya sé que puedes hacer cambios euro rublo en una casa de cambio...solo faltaría, pero la realidad a la que yo me refiero es que si están artificialmente sosteniendo la moneda, es igual a no saber qué valor tiene la misma en el mercado, lo que nos lleva a que ese valor es un invento

Les saldrá bien o no? eso no lo sabemos, yo creo que a la larga no, pero lo que digo es eso

Es decir, que cuando alguien se ríe "porque el rublo no ha bajado como se esperaba", lo que está diciendo, es una memez, nada más, cuando hay una especie de "cepo cambiario" a los argentinian style


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hay un forero por nombre Kalavala por la epopeya nacional finlandesa que nos podría informar al respecto en directo.
> ¡Kalevala, te invocamos!



A mí me gusta Sibelius.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Les chiques que dirigen Finlandia van a hacer una contaminación radiactiva muy inclusiva para agradar a sus amigues usanos.



Y según tú, tendrían que hacer lo que a ti te sale de los huevos....
pues para eso...mejor dar por culo


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé que te habrán hecho los rusos para que les desees algo tan horrible y que lleva irremediablemente al desastre como es no comerciar con nadie...



Hoy en dia el mundo comercial es enorme. Todos los paises tienen comercio exterior, la angloesfera no controla más que una parte del comercio mundial. Ademas cada dia más pequeña. Esto no son los años 70. Los chinos , India , Iran, etc..etc...son enormes y estan en expansión.

De todos formas un pais como Rusia, con energia ilimitada, industria y producción agricola excedentaria puede ser autarquico si quiere sin minino problema.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)




----------



## npintos (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y según tú, tendrían que hacer lo que a ti te sale de los huevos....
> pues para eso...mejor dar por culo



Si tienen un tratado firmado con su vecina Rusia, simplemente cumplir el tratado. 

Yo no tengo poder de decisión en Finlandia.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## terro6666 (12 May 2022)

Lo que pasa que el principal es un nido de follarusos y cualquier cosas que se ponga es tapada ipsofacto con post de fintas y noticias de RT, hoy sin ir más lejos se han publicado decenas de imágenes del fallido paso del río, donde machacaron 80 carros y según algunas fuentes 1500 ruskis pasaron a mejor vida, pero en este hilo lo importante es la toma de alguna aldea de 200 habitantes en 3 semanas de lucha


----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que pasa que el principal es un nido de follarusos y cualquier cosas que se ponga es tapada ipsofacto con post de fintas y noticias de RT, hoy sin ir más lejos se han publicado decenas de imágenes del fallido paso del río, donde machacaron 80 carros y según algunas fuentes 1500 ruskis pasaron a mejor vida, pero en este hilo lo importante es la toma de alguna aldea de 200 habitantes en 3 semanas de lucha




Jajajajaja



Ya vi yo esa tonteria de la destrucción de 2 Batallones 2000 hombres por el ejercito de Ucrania.


En las imagenes no se ve ni un solo cadaver, eso lo dice todo.

Salido del ministerio de propaganda Ucraniano.


----------



## Magick (12 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (12 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si tienen un tratado firmado con su vecina Rusia, simplemente cumplir el tratado.
> 
> Yo no tengo poder de decisión en Finlandia.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Los finlandeses tampoco.


----------



## Nicors (12 May 2022)

Joder la devastación en Jarkov









Ucrania destruye un convoy de 58 vehículos de guerra rusos en un puente de Donbás


En las imágenes de satélite se pueden ver los restos de dos puentes rodeadas de las ruinas de tanques y blindados




www.larazon.es





En el fondo me Dan pena los pobres rusos mandados a achicharrar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 May 2022)

Rumor: - Dice (la cuenta de ) ELON MUSK que HIRLER si que estaba controlado por el NWO. para los que le acusais de (sic) NAZI


JACK DORSEY Y ELON MUSK DROPEANDO QPOSTS Chronological tweets? Coincidences happen sometimes? Both trolling? SEC_TEST COMMS_OFF 4 Booms 4 chronological tweets. Answers question. 470 viewsPatrick Henry , edited 07:15 QUE DICE ELON ( SU CUENTA ) QUE HITLER SI ESTABA CONTROLADO POR EL NWO...




www.burbuja.info






*JACK DORSEY Y ELON MUSK*
*DROPEANDO QPOSTS*

Chronological tweets?
Coincidences happen sometimes? Both trolling?

SEC_TEST
COMMS_OFF
4 Booms
4 chronological tweets.
Answers question.

470 viewsPatrick Henry , edited 07:15






*QUE DICE ELON ( SU CUENTA ) QUE HITLER SI ESTABA CONTROLADO POR EL NWO *








esto viene de la asocacion de HIRLER |NAZISMO con AILONMASC que se hace ultiamente que el mismo alimenta





​


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

BELLA dijo:


> No todas guapo



Ya, la excerpción confirma la regla, pero líbrenme los dioses de las mujeres en política.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si tienen un tratado firmado con su vecina Rusia, simplemente cumplir el tratado.
> 
> Yo no tengo poder de decisión en Finlandia.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Los acuerdos cambian, de hecho, nada es para siempre, ni siquiera ningún estado
Rusia ha cambiado las condiciones, lo queramos o no, si lo han hecho, lo normal es cambiar esas condiciones de esos tratados
Las cosas, por huevos o por fuerza no


----------



## mazuste (12 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Si tienen un tratado firmado con su vecina Rusia, simplemente cumplir el tratado.
> 
> Yo no tengo poder de decisión en Finlandia.
> 
> Buenas tardes.




Así es, porque EEUU va a lo suyo, que ya sabemos lo que es; destruir Rusia.
La lógica, en este caso, dice que Rusia llamará a los dirigentes de Finlandia 
y les explicará que en mismo momento en que intenten entrar en la OTAN 
será considerado como una declaración oficial de guerra contra Rusia.
Rusia no puede permitirse otra base de la OTAN en la frontera de Rusia.
Al igual que los alemanes utilizaron Finlandia para atacar el Leningrado 
de la II Guerra Mundial, hoy San Petersburgo. Que eso no se permitirá.


----------



## bigmaller (12 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder la devastación en Jarkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Un convoy ruso de al menos 58 vehículos de guerra intentaba rodear Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, en Donbás, cruzando un río cuando fueron alcanzados por las tropas de Rusia, que provocó*_* una masacre que dejó grandes bajas.*

He pinchado el. Link. Soy débil. 
articulo escrito por el mas listo de la redaccion.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 BGT y 1500 muertos.

Los ucranianos tenian en todo momento monitorizados a los rusos y esperaron a que estuvieran cruzando para fulminarlos.

Debe ser duro haber estado 8 años inventando autoestimita,alimentada por la basura de intervencion en Siria, y que en 2 meses te la revienten.

Europa no es Siria ni Chechenia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que los ministros cuckcidentales (si es que pintan algo, porque aquí el amo yankee es el que corta el bacalao) piensan tal que así: la otan es un elemento de disuasión para rusia, por tanto metamos a estos países para presionar más a rusia, y dar la sensación de que estamos 'muy unidos'. Pero pueden que consigan lo contrario, al fin y al cabo yo lo interpreto como una provocación a Rusia (otra más).
> 
> Es un error de la otan porque:
> 
> ...



Así es.
Solamente una guerra delegada entre Argel y Marruecos puede romper esa dinámica, porque Francia tendría que apoyar obligatoriamente a Argelia (ex colonia, y actual socio preferente de Rusia en la zona) en contra del interés norteamericano, que es socio militar de Morocco.


----------



## ATDTn (12 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La escasa contribución científica de la mujeres (siendo generoso con 'escasa' y haciendo una concesión a la propaganda) en la historia humana es porque los CI extremos están todos copados por hombres (por abajo y por arriba). Por cada mujer con CI>150 debe haber decenas de hombres.
> 
> Obviamente la cultura y discriminación ha jugado en contra de las mujeres, pero eso no justifica su casi nula contribución. Por ejemplo, esas mismas sociedades jugaban en contra de las mujeres para llagar al poder; y a pesar de ello, unas cuantas reinas, desde el antiguo Egipto a Occidente, ha habido con mucho poder y que han cambiado el mundo.
> 
> Anda que no ha habido contribuciones geniales de guarros que no eran capaces ni de limpiarse el culo viviendo en unas condiciones materiales dignas de los Azov en Mariupol. Pocas mujeres con una vida infinitamente mejor han legado algo.



Todo eso es políticamente incorrecto. 
Mucho.
La estadística y la psicología solo se pueden usar para sostener el discurso de la supremacia de la mujer.
Es peor en que ser nazi.
A ver lo que dura la libertad de opinión, en un foro. Porque no en cualquier otro sitio no existe.

Por cierto entra al tema Finlandia. 








The More Gender Equality, the Fewer Women in STEM


A new study explores a strange paradox: In countries that empower women, they are less likely to choose math and science professions.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero un ruso puede comprar dolares porque le salga de los huevos y hacer todo de esa manera, si o no?
> Ya sé que puedes hacer cambios euro rublo en una casa de cambio...solo faltaría, pero la realidad a la que yo me refiero es que si están artificialmente sosteniendo la moneda, es igual a no saber qué valor tiene la misma en el mercado, lo que nos lleva a que ese valor es un invento
> 
> Les saldrá bien o no? eso no lo sabemos, yo creo que a la larga no, pero lo que digo es eso
> ...




Un ruso puede comprar dólares para comerciar, tanto en el BCR como en casas de cambio, ellas realizaran la compra al BCR o directamente si tienen en stock.
A final de mes las casa de cambio si tiene stock de divisas deberán venderlo al BCR.
Para compras en el extranjero de dólares u otras divisas hace falta justificación con factura pro-forma.
Para uso particular no se su hay un limite o no se puede.
Argentina estaba en default y no en posible default técnico como Rusia a la que no le dejan pagar en dólares, es confundir las cosas, Rusia puede pagar lo que deben y no dejan, Argentina no podía pagar lo que debía.

No es difícil de entender o necesitar un niño de 8 años que te lo explique.

.


----------



## ATDTn (12 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> _*Un convoy ruso de al menos 58 vehículos de guerra intentaba rodear Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, en Donbás, cruzando un río cuando fueron alcanzados por las tropas de Rusia, que provocó*_* una masacre que dejó grandes bajas.*
> 
> He pinchado el. Link. Soy débil.
> articulo escrito por el mas listo de la redaccion.



La virgen, nivel Maribel


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

Ucrania destruye un convoy de 58 vehículos de guerra rusos en un puente de Donbás


En las imágenes de satélite se pueden ver los restos de dos puentes rodeadas de las ruinas de tanques y blindados




www.larazon.es





En el fondo me Dan pena los pobres rusos mandados a achicharrar
[/QUOTE]

Este Post no es para ti, aquí el nivel es demasiado alto para ti... Que tal lo llevas con las pollas Judías de Travelos por cierto


----------



## Julc (12 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> _*Un convoy ruso de al menos 58 vehículos de guerra intentaba rodear Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, en Donbás, cruzando un río cuando fueron alcanzados por las tropas de Rusia, que provocó*_* una masacre que dejó grandes bajas.*
> 
> He pinchado el. Link. Soy débil.
> articulo escrito por el mas listo de la redaccion.



Se ve que hay una guerra civil en Rusia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 1 BGT y 1500 muertos.
> 
> Los ucranianos tenian en todo momento monitorizados a los rusos y esperaron a que estuvieran cruzando para fulminarlos.
> 
> ...



¿Responderás a porqué el rublo no para de subir respecto al dólar, si Rusia va perdiendo la guerra?
Hace 20 páginas dijiste que sabías porqué, y sigues sin responder. Venga, ahora tienes la oportunidad de quedar como un hombre que sabe de lo que habla.
Cuentanos porqué el rublo vale cada vez más.
Lúcete.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

La madre de la bomba atómica fue una mujer, química alemana que tuvo que exiliarse.
Una de las mejores matemáticas del mundo ha sido una mujer, sus métodos son obligados en Física.









Emmy Noether - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Lise Meitner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.

Por favor dejad la viogen para otros hilos.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hay que colgar a los de traje y corbata, en pleno 2022 siguen dándonos por culo bien duro.
> 
> Borrell bailaremos sobre tu tumba puto satanista pedobear



Yusuf Ben Bordel para los amiguitos.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hoy en dia el mundo comercial es enorme. Todos los paises tienen comercio exterior, la angloesfera no controla más que una parte del comercio mundial. Ademas cada dia más pequeña. Esto no son los años 70. Los chinos , India , Iran, etc..etc...son enormes y estan en expansión.
> 
> De todos formas un pais como Rusia, con energia ilimitada, industria y producción agricola excedentaria puede ser autarquico si quiere sin minino problema.



No se trata de lo que pueda o no pueda, ni siquiera se trata de energía, como sostienes, la vida es mucho más que energía, y cualquiera que salga a la calle y que tenga una vida normal más allá de doritorear, lo sabe
Dices que el mundo es grande, y te doy la razón, pero parece que ves el comercio como una especie de "replica" de la geopolitica, y en eso no puedes estar más equivocado
El comercio trata de decisiones grandes, al más alto nivel incluso, pero eso tiene poca importancia cuando entra en juego toda la masa de millones de personas, con sus millones y millones de decisiones individuales
La sociedad rusa es más parecida a la europea que a la china, y eso lo deberías saber bien tú, si tienes amigos o conoces algo, si es cierto que las ciudades pequeñas y los pueblos no son Moscu o Piter, pero, por mucho nacionalismo que influyas, la gente quiere el tipo de vida que quiere...no hay mucho más

Cometes un error en pensar que todas las patentes van a servir de "aguante", si en un primer momento, pero es que...la vida es muy larga, y esa orientación política tan forzada y lejos de la realidad no intuye nada bueno, en cualquier caso tiene que pasar mucho tiempo para verlo, no unos meses

Por otro lado hablas de la autarquia como si fuera algo bueno....con Franco te debería pasar lo mismo, o no?.....

No entendéis las decisiones de la gente, y que estás al final, terminan siendo más importante de lo que parece....luego siempre viene el desastre detrás de eso


----------



## piru (12 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que pasa que el principal es un nido de follarusos y cualquier cosas que se ponga es tapada ipsofacto con post de fintas y noticias de RT, hoy sin ir más lejos se han publicado decenas de imágenes del fallido paso del río, donde machacaron 80 carros y según algunas fuentes 1500 ruskis pasaron a mejor vida, pero en este hilo lo importante es la toma de alguna aldea de 200 habitantes en 3 semanas de lucha




Dónde están esas imágenes de 80 carros ruskis?


----------



## hartman (12 May 2022)

que fue de @Pokemon vilnius?


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas del LNR consiguen romper la línea de defensa del nodo defensivo de Privolie, luchando dentro del perímetro
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48345
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056159



Son dos cabezas de puente al otro lado del Donets y si se unen creo que de ahí ya no los paran ...


----------



## lapetus (12 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que eso no se permitirá.



Pues se ha permitido. Una vez que se está dentro de la OTAN ya se está protegido por el artículo de defensa colectiva.
Ahora el anglo situará sus bases navales, aéreas, radares y tropas en la misma frontera con Rusia, porque la OTAN hace estos movimientos sin autorización del país miembro de turno (y si no mirad Rumanía, o Bulgaria, lo que les han metido allí).
Toda la flota del Norte rusa queda seriamente neutralizada.
Los misiles balísticos rusos y las otras cositas, a moverlas todavía más al este para que no estén a tiro del anglo.
Y toda la estrategia del ártico y de la ruta del norte queda seriamente tocada.

En realidad todo esto pasa porque Rusia está débil.
Mientras tanto, Pekin observa, y ya le pone lineas rojas al anglo austral, abriendo incluso bases en las Salomón. Esa es la diferencia entre un país serio y temido, y un país venido a menos como es Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La madre de la bomba atómica fue una mujer, química alemana que tuvo que exiliarse.
> Una de las mejores matemáticas del mundo ha sido una mujer, sus métodos son obligados en Física.
> 
> 
> ...



Has nombrado a uno de los escasos ejemplos. 'Curiosomante' hija de uno de los grandes matemáticos del S XIX.

Edito: lo de 'madre de la bomba atómica' es una chorrada nivel sideral.


----------



## piru (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ucrania destruye un convoy de 58 vehículos de guerra rusos en un puente de Donbás
> 
> 
> En las imágenes de satélite se pueden ver los restos de dos puentes rodeadas de las ruinas de tanques y blindados
> ...



Este Post no es para ti, aquí el nivel es demasiado alto para ti... Que tal lo llevas con las pollas Judías de Travelos por cierto
[/QUOTE]

No sé a quién respondes, pero esos carros son ukras, posiblemente reventados por KA-52.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Responderás a porqué el rublo no para de subir respecto al dólar, si Rusia va perdiendo la guerra?
> Hace 20 páginas dijiste que sabías porqué, y sigues sin responder. Venga, ahora tienes la oportunidad de quedar como un hombre que sabe de lo que habla.
> Cuentanos porqué el rublo vale cada vez más.
> Lúcete.



Porque han prohibido la venta de rublos en cantidades altas en el exterior, eso hace que se "proteja" el valor de la moneda, ya que "parece" que la demanda es mayor
Cuando tu tienes un bien (y el dinero lo es), el precio viene determinado por la oferta y la demanda, al cambiar las condiciones de un libre mercado en cuanto a ese bien, no tienes el precio real, no sabes lo que estaría dispuesto alguien a pagar por él
Por eso se ha mantenido, pero mientras el rublo está en una especie de "impass", otras monedas circulan libremente
No es algo tan grave como ponerse a imprimir dinero, pero se le parece, ya que, por un lado influyes positivamente en los mercados, pero por otro...
Luego está el tema de la financiación del propio estado y de las sanciones, que ya te digo yo que a largo medio plazo afectan, y mucho

En fin, es el problema de ser idiota disfuncional y pretender que las cosas que hace el estado tienen final feliz....


----------



## Roedr (12 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que fue de @Pokemon vilnius?



Está ocupado haciendo pasta con el mecanismo Gas-Rublos.


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

*Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Durante años, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez y el Escuadrón posaron como activistas estándar de izquierda contra la guerra y el imperialismo. Se quejaron de los gastos masivos de Estados Unidos en Raytheon, Lockheed Martin y la CIA. Ahora acaban de votar a favor de uno de los mayores paquetes de guerra de la historia. 

Lo que decia Antes: Discurso de AOC el 22 de Septiembre de 2021 en la Camara de Representantes.

Ofrezco la enmienda 40 para reducir el pentágono en un 40%. *Cuando el covid-19 y la lluvia radiactiva son una de las mayores amenazas a las que nos enfrentamos, cuando los niveles récord de desempleo, la vivienda y la crisis sanitaria están entre nosotros, los estados unidos deberían reducir su gasto en un 5% y dar prioridad a las propias necesidades de nuestras comunidades en casa. Hoy, podemos recortar el gasto de defensa en un 10% sin necesidad de negar a nuestros miembros del servicio o a sus familias. *Podemos liberar hasta 77.000 millones de dólares para destinarlos a la lucha contra la pandemia del covid 19 y mucho más. Sr. Orador, pido que se apoye esta enmienda y me reservo*.

¿esto podría perjudicar nuestra preparación? No es la preparación sino los márgenes de beneficio cada uno de los principales contratistas de defensa ha tenido que pagar multas o setment tore fraude omiso conducta mientras que obtener $ 1 billón en la financiación pública. En contratos de defensa. He visto esto personalmente en mi trabajo en la clave de la supervisión y se enfrentó a ellos drenando nuestros recursos. Los 77 mil millones de dólares no son tan difíciles de encontrar. El pentágono podría ahorrar 58.000 millones de dólares eliminando las armas obsoletas, como los bombarderos y misiles de la época de la guerra fría, que son completamente inadecuados. Podríamos encontrar 18.000 millones de dólares evitando las tasas de gasto de fin de año que hacen que el dinero de los contratos salga por la puerta. El servicio de investigación del congreso ha documentado estos picos y pon tu reloj en ello. *Cada septiembre, cuando las oficinas del pentágono se lanzan a gastar en el último minuto, hemos aumentado nuestro gasto año tras año y durante un tiempo en el que hemos terminado una guerra de dos décadas no hay razón para que estemos aumentando nuestro gasto militar y el presupuesto de defensa. No estamos financiando el cuidado de los niños, la atención sanitaria, las prioridades en materia de vivienda y la crisis medioambiental aquí en casa*. Reservo.

*El pentágono es el único departamento federal que nunca ha pasado una auditoría a pesar de que este requisito está en los libros desde hace más de 30 años.* Hay gente que apoya los niveles actuales, el aumento del gasto desmesurado. *Y no creo que un estadounidense o miembro de mi distrito pueda decir que nuestras necesidades de cuidado de niños están siendo satisfechas y que nuestras necesidades de cuidado de la salud están siendo satisfechas. Nuestras necesidades no están siendo satisfechas. Y a pesar de toda esta retórica sobre el déficit y todo este miedo sobre el gasto gubernamental, por alguna razón, nuestro presupuesto de defensa está exento de esta conversación y pedimos a los estadounidenses y a la gente de este país año tras año que se involucren en el pensamiento mágico de que el gasto en defensa no tiene ningún coste real, lo tiene.* Es a costa de nuestra seguridad. Porque cuando la pregunta no tiene que ir a la escuela o ir a trabajar y contar con el cuidado de nuestros hijos, nos hace menos seguros y no poder ir a una sala de emergencias o tener nuestra atención médica cubierta, estamos menos seguros. La erosión de nuestros sistemas sociales aquí, en el ámbito nacional, también es una amenaza y eso está ocurriendo debido a nuestra explosión en el gasto de defensa, la explosión en el gasto de defensa está llegando a costa de nuestro gasto doméstico aquí. Reservo.

Lo que hemos experimentado y visto en nuestra última guerra de dos décadas es un ejemplo de los tipos de despilfarro que se producen. Hemos visto una falta de supervisión y un gasto desbocado de los contratistas con poca supervisión en lo que está en marcha y nos ha sorprendido al final que toda esta inversión parece no haber resultado de la manera o invertido de la manera que al público americano se le hizo creer todo el tiempo. *No solo se trata de los tremendos costes que expusimos anteriormente, sino que esta explosión de gasto conduce a nuestra financiación pública y militariza todos los problemas de nuestra sociedad y convierte a los proflores de la paz en objetivos de las armas de guerra. Pido que se apoye esta enmienda.*


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Estos chechenos son la monda, me lleva el muy cachondo lo de MEMENTO MORI, dicho latino que se traduce como recuerda que morirás, en lugar de ubna sura del corán...genial.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Durante años, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez y el Escuadrón posaron como activistas estándar de izquierda contra la guerra y el imperialismo. Se quejaron de los gastos masivos de Estados Unidos en Raytheon, Lockheed Martin y la CIA. Ahora acaban de votar a favor de uno de los mayores paquetes de guerra de la historia.
> 
> Lo que decia Antes: Discurso de AOC el 22 de Septiembre de 2021 en la Camara de Representantes.
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre: Disidencia controlada.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque han prohibido la venta de rublos en cantidades altas en el exterior, eso hace que se "proteja" el valor de la moneda, ya que "parece" que la demanda es mayor
> Cuando tu tienes un bien (y el dinero lo es), el precio viene determinado por la oferta y la demanda, al cambiar las condiciones de un libre mercado en cuanto a ese bien, no tienes el precio real, no sabes lo que estaría dispuesto alguien a pagar por él
> Por eso se ha mantenido, pero mientras el rublo está en una especie de "impass", otras monedas circulan libremente
> No es algo tan grave como ponerse a imprimir dinero, pero se le parece, ya que, por un lado influyes positivamente en los mercados, pero por otro...
> ...



Como que han prohibido la venta de rublos, si precisamente han dicho que TODO se les ha de pagar en rublos.
Justo lo contrario.
Otra mas así y te vas al ignore.
Yo no vengo aqui perder el tiempo.


----------



## hartman (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Estos chechenos son la monda, me lleva el muy cachondo lo de MEMENTO MORI, dicho latino que se traduce como recuerda que morirás, en lugar de ubna sura del corán...genial.



da para meme de "vendo opel corsa".


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (12 May 2022)

Y no se confundaaaan
señora y señoooore
yo siempre estoy readyy
Pa rompe corazoness

Slomooo mo mo mo mooo


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Argentina estaba en default y no en posible default técnico como Rusia a la que no le dejan pagar en dólares, es confundir las cosas, Rusia puede pagar lo que deben y no dejan, Argentina no podía pagar lo que debía.




Es que es irrelevante, son las mismas decisiones o muy similares, los motivos son causa de las sanciones, pero el resultado es similar

Yo tengo para pagar la luz en el banco, pero si me confiscan algo no podré hacerlo, ergo, el resultado es el corte de luz, que es el mismo resultado que si no tengo un chavo en la cuenta, se entiende?
Luego puedes discutir las medidas, sanciones, etc, pero el hecho objetivo es que NO SE PUEDE SABER EL VALOR REAL DEL RUBLO", por lo que congratularse porque no haya bajado es una idiotez, porque no se puede saber en estas condiciones

Que a lo mejor resulta que son magos de las finanzas en grado sumo y oye, aguantan y sacan valor de donde no lo hay, pero el hecho es el hecho

También te digo que eso no va a hacer que la gente en Rusia viva mejor

Y antes de que te adelantes, si, aquí está jodida la cosa también, y por los mismos motivos, políticos tocando lo que no deben para sacar votos


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si ya estamos viendo lo que pinta el amo de Washigton. Ni los árabes les hacen puto caso. Ahora van a tocar los cojones a los turcos. Ahora todos son Sánchez, Trudeau y Macron.





lapetus dijo:


> Pues se ha permitido. Una vez que se está dentro de la OTAN ya se está protegido por el artículo de defensa colectiva.
> Ahora el anglo situará sus bases navales, aéreas, radares y tropas en la misma frontera con Rusia, porque la OTAN hace estos movimientos sin autorización del país miembro de turno (y si no mirad Rumanía, o Bulgaria, lo que les han metido allí).
> Toda la flota del Norte rusa queda seriamente neutralizada.
> Los misiles balísticos rusos y las otras cositas, a moverlas todavía más al este para que no estén a tiro del anglo.
> ...



Si los chinos se piensan que no van a ir a por ellos están muy equivocados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Estos chechenos son la monda, me lleva el muy cachondo lo de MEMENTO MORI, dicho latino que se traduce como recuerda que morirás, en lugar de ubna sura del corán...genial.



Y la frase más odiada de los generales romanos. Cuando desfilaban victoriosos tenían que aguantar a su lado a un tipo repitiéndoles esa frase en todo momento. No fuera a ser que se creyesen inmortales y cometiesen el error de ir contra el emperador o el senado.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como que han prohibido la venta de rublos, si precisamente han dicho que TODO se les ha de pagar en rublos.
> Justo lo contrario.
> Otra mas así y te vas al ignore.
> Yo no vengo aqui perder el tiempo.



Confundes vender rublos con que te paguen en rublos, es algo muy diferente, en realidad no es así, lo que han hecho es solo aceptar pagos mediante unos bancos determinados que hacen el cambio en rublos, pero eso no es lo que yo estoy diciendo
A lo mejor es que te piensas que va a ir el Scholtz buscando billetes de rublo para ir a pagar el gas en persona al Kremlin....


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues se ha permitido. Una vez que se está dentro de la OTAN ya se está protegido por el artículo de defensa colectiva.
> Ahora el anglo situará sus bases navales, aéreas, radares y tropas en la misma frontera con Rusia, porque la OTAN hace estos movimientos sin autorización del país miembro de turno (y si no mirad Rumanía, o Bulgaria, lo que les han metido allí).
> Toda la flota del Norte rusa queda seriamente neutralizada.
> Los misiles balísticos rusos y las otras cositas, a moverlas todavía más al este para que no estén a tiro del anglo.
> ...



Es que a Rusia le quedan tres opciones:

1) Desata el infierno nuclear (qué es lo que yo creo que más tarde o más temprano se verá obligada a hacer, ya que peligra su existencia).
2) Se rinde y se deja esclavizar.
3) Mueve Moscú y San Petersburgo a Siberia. El problema es que Kazajstán (que es un hacha clavada en el corazón de siberia) tambien tiene bases OTAN.

Me parece muy muy rara esta huida hacia delante de los anglos. No veo que simplemente sea cuestión de enriquecerse robando los recursos de Rusia. Están jugando a un juego muy, muy peligroso que puede suponer la destrucción total de Estados Unidos y de Europa.

Para mi que hay algo detrás que se nos escapa. Es decir: No creo que los servicios secretos anglos sean tan subnormales como para poner en peligro su existencia solo por robar el petróleo. Probablemente el Peak Oil es real y ven que van a colapsar, o va a ser verdad eso de que adoran a Satán y quieren el fin del mundo (si no, no me lo explico nada de este tema). O quizás es un paripé y Putin es parte del plan.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Son dos cabezas de puente al otro lado del Donets y si se unen creo que de ahí ya no los paran ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056317




Cierto, Llevaban ya varios días tranteando la zona para vadear el río y,, al final, han entrado por el norte y por el oeste. Pongo el mapa de la zona, aunque no está actualizado.









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UKRANIA y RUSSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Así es.
> Solamente una guerra delegada entre Argel y Marruecos puede romper esa dinámica, porque Francia tendría que apoyar obligatoriamente a Argelia (ex colonia, y actual socio preferente de Rusia en la zona) en contra del interés norteamericano, que es socio militar de Morocco.



Francia quedaría neutral. Marruecos es su tradicional aliado. Con Argelia la relación ha sido muy difícil, la independencia fue un trauma tanto para franceses como para argelinos, aunque la relación ha mejorado en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Responderás a porqué el rublo no para de subir respecto al dólar, si Rusia va perdiendo la guerra?
> Hace 20 páginas dijiste que sabías porqué, y sigues sin responder. Venga, ahora tienes la oportunidad de quedar como un hombre que sabe de lo que habla.
> Cuentanos porqué el rublo vale cada vez más.
> Lúcete.



Mira,cemenTONTO ...te voy a dar una buena leccion y de aqui te tomas el cola cao y a dormir.

La subida del rublo es artificial.Pueden decir que vale 66 o 6 o 666(que Putin tambien es un esbirro de la agenda 2030)

-Subida de tipos de interes al 20%

-Prohibicion de venta de activos financieros.(el rublo)

-Prohibicion de sacar activos del pais.

-Quemar reserva de divisas.Ya llevan mas de 600.000 millones

Y ahora direis los paletos que gracias a las ventas de materias primas recuperaran la reserva de divisas que han quemado para aguantar las sanciones...pero la puta guerra cuesta mucho mas dinero de lo que ganan vendiendo petroleo y gas.(casualmente aqui todos piensan que la guerra es gratis)

En un momento en el que tienen que exportar a saco va y se les recalienta la divisa.Que putos genios que sois.



Aprended de los anglos,que ahora que van a vender a saco petroleo,gas,javelins,proyectiles y vehiculos misteriosamente su moneda pierda,abaratando sus exportaciones.

Me veo a los chinos comprandole material a Lockheed Martin.(material de 1º catergoria,no copy).


----------



## delhierro (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues se ha permitido. Una vez que se está dentro de la OTAN ya se está protegido por el artículo de defensa colectiva.
> Ahora el anglo situará sus bases navales, aéreas, radares y tropas en la misma frontera con Rusia, porque la OTAN hace estos movimientos sin autorización del país miembro de turno (y si no mirad Rumanía, o Bulgaria, lo que les han metido allí).
> Toda la flota del Norte rusa queda seriamente neutralizada.
> Los misiles balísticos rusos y las otras cositas, a moverlas todavía más al este para que no estén a tiro del anglo.
> ...



La "debilidad" rusa, es simplemente la mentalidad negociadora de su presidente. Es un tema personal y puede acabar en cualquier momento, por su sustitución o como paso en Ucrania porque se le acabe la paciencia.

No corto el gas, y no machaco a los ucranianos más de lo estrictamente necesario para la liberación de las dos republicas. Y no me cuentes que no puede, porque puede hacer varias cosas que hacen temblar todo sin usar nucleares y sin despeinarse. En 30m. Puede hundir todos los barcos de odessa que transportar en trigo y que estan en el puerto y tumbar todos los puentes en 3, 2, 1, y como se ha visto sin posibilidad de que los misiles sean derribados. Los anglos en lugar de agradecer esos gestos le presionan más....bueno tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es que a Rusia le quedan tres opciones:
> 
> 1) Desata el infierno nuclear (qué es lo que yo creo que más tarde o más temprano se verá obligada a hacer, ya que peligra su existencia).
> 2) Se rinde y se deja esclavizar.
> ...



Kazajistán forma parte del pacto militar con Rusia, Bielorrusia, Armenia, Tayikistán y Kirguistán. Y el intento de primaverizar el país, movimiento descarado de la OTAN previo a la guerra de Ucrania, fue abortado por las tropas del pacto.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El pentágono es el único departamento federal que nunca ha pasado una auditoría a pesar de que este requisito está en los libros desde hace más de 30 años.*
> 
> - No hay más preguntas, Señoría...
> - ¿Señoría?...
> - Que alguien llame a un médico...


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La "debilidad" rusa, es simplemente la mentalidad negociadora de su presidente. Es un tema personal y puede acabar en cualquier momento, por su sustitución o como paso en Ucrania porque se le acabe la paciencia.
> 
> No corto el gas, y no machaco a los ucranianos más de lo estrictamente necesario para la liberación de las dos republicas. Y no me cuentes que no puede, porque puede hacer varias cosas que hacen temblar todo sin usar nucleares y sin despeinarse. En 30m. Puede hundir todos los barcos de odessa que transportar en trigo y que estan en el puerto y tumbar todos los puentes en 3, 2, 1, y como se ha visto sin posibilidad de que los misiles sean derribados. Los anglos en lugar de agradecer esos gestos le presionan más....bueno tiempo al tiempo.



Yo lo que tengo claro es que si tu fuera Putin toda la humanidad estaría criando malvas desde hace mucho....


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Confundes vender rublos con que te paguen en rublos, es algo muy diferente, en realidad no es así, lo que han hecho es solo aceptar pagos mediante unos bancos determinados que hacen el cambio en rublos, pero eso no es lo que yo estoy diciendo
> A lo mejor es que te piensas que va a ir el Scholtz buscando billetes de rublo para ir a pagar el gas en persona al Kremlin....



En realidad lo que esta ocurriendo es que le pagan en euros/dolares y Gazprombank va con ese dinero y lo vende en el mercado de divisas a cambio de rublos y la contrapartida recibida le aparece en una cuenta en Rusia para evitar que haya congelación de fondos. Solamente cuando eso ha ocurrido entonces se da por pagado y entrega el gas. Lo que esta pasando es que a medida que le imponen sanciones a Rusia aumenta el precio del petroleo/gas y Rusia esta duplicando sus ingresos y su balance neto comercial a casi el doble respecto a 2021 simplemente por la subida de precios ... Recibe muchos más dolares que antes y además los vende al momento de recibirlos ... Los países hablan de dejar de depender del gas ruso pero para hacer eso tienen que quitarle el gas/petroleo a otros paises y estos pues que harán, comprarselo otra vez a Rusia pero ahora más caro ... La UE/EEUU estan llevando a la ruina al mundo ... Es así de sencillo.


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Estos chechenos son la monda, me lleva el muy cachondo lo de MEMENTO MORI, dicho latino que se traduce como recuerda que morirás, en lugar de ubna sura del corán...genial.



El soldado ucraniano de rodillas tiene lo menos 50 palos o está muy cascado. 
Zelenski es un verdadero criminal sin escrúpulos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Confundes vender rublos con que te paguen en rublos, es algo muy diferente, en realidad no es así, lo que han hecho es solo aceptar pagos mediante unos bancos determinados que hacen el cambio en rublos, pero eso no es lo que yo estoy diciendo
> A lo mejor es que te piensas que va a ir el Scholtz buscando billetes de rublo para ir a pagar el gas en persona al Kremlin....



Para pagar en rublos hay que comprarlos previamente. Eso hace que el rublo suba respecto a las otras monedas. Hay demanda de rublos.
Este es justo el fundamento del dólar: todos los paises *compran* dolares para pagar el petróleo en dólares, manteniendolo así permanentemente alto.
Y al que pretenda vender crudo en otra moneda que no sea el dólar, lo volatilizan (Irak, Libia).
Según tu absurda teoría, si el euro subiera respecto al dolar, seria porque se prohibe la venta de euros 
A mi no me lías.
Hablas mucho pero no dices nada.


----------



## NPI (12 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> que fue de @Pokemon vilnius?



Fue presuntamente democratizado por la chupipandi de InternetOTAN de este foro "libre y democrático".


----------



## Malevich (12 May 2022)

El Norte es de mayoría rusa y ortodoxa. 
La gran mayoría de kazajos también habla ruso. 
Debería ir hacia una integración, hacia el estado de la Unión. Kazajstán es vital por posición geográfica, extensión y recursos.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para pagar en rublos hay que comprarlos previamente. Eso hace que el rublo suba respecto a las otras monedas. Hay demanda de rublos.
> Este es justo el fundamento del dólar: todos los paises *compran* dolares para pagar el petróleo en dólares, manteniendolo así permanentemente alto.
> Y al que pretenda vender crudo en otra moneda que no sea el dólar, lo volatilizan (Irak, Libia).
> Según tu absurda teoría, si el euro subiera respecto al dolar, seria porque se prohibe la venta de euros
> ...



Pero si es que es muy sencillo basta con esto ...

*

*

Y no debería hacer falta explicar nada más ... Alemania principal importador y pagando eurorublos. Esos 62000 millones conseguidos en 2 meses representan el 30 % de las importaciones de Rusia en el año así que para Junio a este ritmo han cubierto todas sus importaciones y el resto de lo que ganen les sobra y no necesitan ni divisas ni nada... Pués claro que se aprecia el rublo y lo que le queda ...


----------



## kelden (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro es que si tu fuera Putin toda la humanidad estaría criando malvas desde hace mucho....



@delhierro es un firme defensor de la forma yanki de hacer la guerra: dar con todo lo más fuerte que puedas aunque el de enfrente sea un pastor de cabras. La forma yanki de hacer la guerra no ha llevado a "toda la humanidad" a la tumba.


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Confundes vender rublos con que te paguen en rublos, es algo muy diferente, en realidad no es así, lo que han hecho es solo aceptar pagos mediante unos bancos determinados que hacen el cambio en rublos, pero eso no es lo que yo estoy diciendo
> A lo mejor es que te piensas que va a ir el Scholtz buscando billetes de rublo para ir a pagar el gas en persona al Kremlin....



Parece que no es así. Sólo puedes comprar gas abriendo cuenta en Gazprom bank Suiza en rublos. Tu pone 100€, Gazprom bank te los cambia en 7.000 rublos. Ya tienes rublos en tu cuenta, ahora los gastas si quieres en gas.


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En realidad lo que esta ocurriendo es que le pagan en euros/dolares y Gazprombank va con ese dinero y lo vende en el mercado de divisas a cambio de rublos y la contrapartida recibida le aparece en una cuenta en Rusia para evitar que haya congelación de fondos. Solamente cuando eso ha ocurrido entonces se da por pagado y entrega el gas. Lo que esta pasando es que a medida que le imponen sanciones a Rusia aumenta el precio del petroleo/gas y Rusia esta duplicando sus ingresos y su balance neto comercial a casi el doble respecto a 2021 simplemente por la subida de precios ... Recibe muchos más dolares que antes y además los vende al momento de recibirlos ... Los países hablan de dejar de depender del gas ruso pero para hacer eso tienen que quitarle el gas/petroleo a otros paises y estos pues que harán, comprarselo otra vez a Rusia pero ahora más caro ... La UE/EEUU estan llevando a la ruina al mundo ... Es así de sencillo.



Si, pero eso es algo circunstancial al momento, solo falta que Europa encuentre una solución alternativa y se termina todo eso como un globo desinchado...
Pensar que esa es una estrategia a largo plazo es un tanto... inocentón, pero....es que si el tema está en "alegrarse" de la "no caida" de una moneda que, en la práctica está intervenida, pues......
La UE ha cometido el gran error de mantener la necesidad de la energía rusa, y en parte, está bien empleado, porque será que no hemos visto la de veces que ha actuado el Kremlin como un malote con su mercancia con países como Moldavia, por poner solo un ejemplo


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mira,cemenTONTO ...te voy a dar una buena leccion y de aqui te tomas el cola cao y a dormir.
> 
> La subida del rublo es artificial.Pueden decir que vale 66 o 6 o 666(que Putin tambien es un esbirro de la agenda 2030)
> 
> ...



Como que artificial 
Los inversores (desde Blackrock hasta Soros) están comprando rublos porque esa moneda va a ser necesaria para pagar millones de metros cubicos de gas.
Como que "artificial".
Vete al banco y pide que te cambien tus billetes por rublos, y diles que la subida es artificial. Ya veras las risas.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Son dos cabezas de puente al otro lado del Donets y si se unen creo que de ahí ya no los paran ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056317



Es lo increíble de la guerra. De estar paralizada la situación aparentemente a producirse un colapso.Como una presa wue revienta. A ver si se confirma y acelera el colapso.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que no es así. Sólo puedes comprar gas abriendo cuenta en Gazprom bank Suiza en rublos. Tu pone 100€, Gazprom bank te los cambia en 7.000 rublos. Ya tienes rublos en tu cuenta, ahora los gastas si quieres en gas.



Me das la razón.....


----------



## lapetus (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece muy muy rara esta huida hacia delante de los anglos. No veo que simplemente sea cuestión de enriquecerse robando los recursos de Rusia. Están jugando a un juego muy, muy peligroso que puede suponer la destrucción total de Estados Unidos y de Europa.



La carta nuclear es una carta suicida, por tanto no se usará.
En cuanto a guerra convencional, está en peligro Europa, pero no anglia ni USA. La guerra sería en Europa, y los muertos serían Europeos. Eso sería una posibilidad si Rusia tuviese todavía el ejército rojo de 2M de hombres (la horda). Pero ya no la tiene, y francamente a tenor de la intervención en Ucrania, lo que demuestra es debilidad.


delhierro dijo:


> la mentalidad negociadora de su presidente



La Rusia actual sólo tiene como salida asociarse a Europa, o quedar relegada al segundo mundo mientras USA y China siguen creciendo.
Por el este, la antigua enemiga China no quiere nada más allá de la conveniencia comercial de momento. Por el sur sólo hay terroristas follacabras. En norte es un desierto helado. Por eso NECESITA a los "socios" occidentales. No es una preferencia personal de Putin.


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

El senador republicano por el estado de Kentucky, Rand Paul, ha bloqueado unilateralmete este jueves la rápida aprobación del proyecto de ley que otorgaría a Ucrania financiación adicional de casi 40.000 millones de dólares.

El proyecto fue respaldado por el líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer, y el líder de la minoría republicana, Mitch McConnell, que solicitaron el acuerdo unánime de los 100 senadores para votar la medida de inmediato. Sin embargo, la votación quedó retrasada tras la negativa de Rand, que demanda realizar cambios al proyecto de financiación.

"Acogiéndome a mi derecho a oponerse, mi juramento del cargo es a la Constitución de EE.UU., no a una nación extranjera, y no importa cómo de compasiva sea la causa, mi juramento del cargo es a la seguridad nacional de EE.UU.", aseveró Rand. "No podemos salvar a Ucrania condenando a muerte a la economía estadounidense", agregó.


JOJOJOJO


----------



## Remequilox (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> -Subida de tipos de interes al 20%



Cierto, pero engañoso, y por tanto *FALSO*. Subieron al 20 %, luego bajaron al 17 %, y luego volvieron a bajar al 14 %, donde aun están.



EGO dijo:


> -Prohibicion de venta de activos financieros.(el rublo)



Directamente *FALSO*.



EGO dijo:


> -Prohibicion de sacar activos del país.



*FALSO*, la única medida de contrasanción es la limitación a sacar transferencias de divisas del país, que al cambio, sean superiores a 10 M de rublos. 



EGO dijo:


> -Quemar reserva de divisas.Ya llevan mas de 600.000 millones



*FALSO*. Los 640.000 M $ de reservas en divisas del Banco Central, una parte (los famosos 300.000 M) están congelados, pero siguen estando en cuentas rusas, y dentro del balance ruso. La otra parte, libremente operativa, si ha disminuido algo, significativo, pero ni de lejos esa barbaridad que dices. La última cifra publicada, tras cinco semanas de conflicto, y cuando hubo que intervenir y neutralizar la potente caída del rublo del inicio, se comió 38.000 M $. Eso era antes de empezar a cobrar el gas en rublos. Si han seguido gastando reservas al mismo ritmo (ni de coña), en el peor escenario "solo" le quedaría al Banco Central de Rusia 280.000 M $ de reservas totalmente líquidas de divisas y oro. (Por comparar, Banco de España, 98.000 M $)


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero eso es algo circunstancial al momento, solo falta que Europa encuentre una solución alternativa y se termina todo eso como un globo desinchado...
> Pensar que esa es una estrategia a largo plazo es un tanto... inocentón, pero....es que si el tema está en "alegrarse" de la "no caida" de una moneda que, en la práctica está intervenida, pues......
> La UE ha cometido el gran error de mantener la necesidad de la energía rusa, y en parte, está bien empleado, porque será que no hemos visto la de veces que ha actuado el Kremlin como un malote con su mercancia con países como Moldavia, por poner solo un ejemplo



Creo que ya la han encontrada, además dos .. Mira, aquí las tienes ...




Un poco de seriedad. Si fuera tan fácil España ya se habría independizado de los combustibles fósiles hace veinte pero cada vez gastamos más ...


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> @delhierro es un firme defensor de la forma yanki de hacer la guerra: dar con todo lo más fuerte que puedas aunque el de enfrente sea un pastor de cabras. La forma yanki de hacer la guerra no ha llevado a "toda la humanidad" a la tumba.



Yo no sé cual es "la forma yanki de hacer la guerra", pero, liarse a hacer lo que él dice nos llevaría a una guerra mundial nuclear fijismo, no tengo pero ni una duda


----------



## Bocanegra (12 May 2022)

El senador Rand Paul bloquea la ayuda de 40 mil millones a Ucrania en el Senado. Pide incluir la figura de un inspector general que vigile cómo se gasta el dinero. Ahora se prevé la votación para la semana que viene.

Rand Paul:
“Mi juramento de cargo es a la Constitución de EE. UU., no a ninguna nación extranjera (...) No podemos salvar a Ucrania condenando la economía de EE. UU.”


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me das la razón.....



No son bancos determinados, debe de ser una banco en Suiza. Debes de abrir la cuenta en ese banco y pedir abrirla en rublos. La compañia energética ingresa euros por lo que no incumple con la UE. Y el banco Gazprom bank aútomaticamente lo convierte comprando en el banco central ruso. Es una trampa donde la empresa no incumple pero en realidad se fortalece la compra de rublos.


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es que a Rusia le quedan tres opciones:
> 
> 1) Desata el infierno nuclear (qué es lo que yo creo que más tarde o más temprano se verá obligada a hacer, ya que peligra su existencia).
> 2) Se rinde y se deja esclavizar.
> ...




A los hombres, como a las naciones, se les puede juzgar y catalogar por sus actos que vienen dados en ùltima instancia por debilidades tales como la envidia, la soberbia, la ira...Si algo caracteriza a los brutish -su élite- es la soberbia, una soberbia que arrastran secularmente y que a día de hoy tienen indigestada con el Imperio Ruso un mito en forma de derrota idiota como fue Balaklava, amñen de algún que otro hilillo...Existe un antídoto contra la soberbia y se llama humildad, algo desconocido ppor esas latitudes. Tiempo al tiempo....


----------



## ferrys (12 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El senador Rand Paul bloquea la ayuda de 40 mil millones a Ucrania en el Senado. Pide incluir la figura de un inspector general que vigile cómo se gasta el dinero. Ahora se prevé la votación para la semana que viene.
> 
> Rand Paul:
> “Mi juramento de cargo es a la Constitución de EE. UU., no a ninguna nación extranjera (...) No podemos salvar a Ucrania condenando la economía de EE. UU.”



Se suicida en poco.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que ya la han encontrada, además dos .. Mira, aquí las tienes ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056354
> 
> ...



Entonces, propones que nos hagamos "colonia" de Putin, directamente? porque....claro...si no podemos tener independencia energética en España...pues que no la tengamos de nada...total....


----------



## carlosito (12 May 2022)

Rand Paul el senador republicano de Kentucky hijo del conocido Ron Paul. ha bloqueado hasta ahora en el congreso la ayuda de 40 mil millones de dolares a Ucrania. Ha sido critico con la ayuda que se dado al país de manera excesiva.


----------



## Xan Solo (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La carta nuclear es una carta suicida, por tanto no se usará.
> En cuanto a guerra convencional, está en peligro Europa, pero no anglia ni USA. La guerra sería en Europa, y los muertos serían Europeos. Eso sería una posibilidad si Rusia tuviese todavía el ejército rojo de 2M de hombres (la horda). Pero ya no la tiene, y francamente a tenor de la intervención en Ucrania, lo que demuestra es debilidad.
> 
> La Rusia actual sólo tiene como salida asociarse a Europa, o quedar relegada al segundo mundo mientras USA y China siguen creciendo.
> Por el este, la antigua enemiga China no quiere nada más allá de la conveniencia comercial de momento. Por el sur sólo hay terroristas follacabras. En norte es un desierto helado. Por eso NECESITA a los "socios" occidentales. No es una preferencia personal de Putin.



Pero esa "necesidad" mutua - en mi opinión, mutua- no puede ser porque no dejan los amos del mundo. Así pues... ¿Qué pasa si intentas ahogar un país potente? ¿Qué pasa si ese país no se deja? ¿No es mejor negociar? ¿Al menos para Europa?


----------



## Von Rudel (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero eso es algo circunstancial al momento, solo falta que Europa encuentre una solución alternativa y se termina todo eso como un globo desinchado...
> Pensar que esa es una estrategia a largo plazo es un tanto... inocentón, pero....es que si el tema está en "alegrarse" de la "no caida" de una moneda que, en la práctica está intervenida, pues......
> La UE ha cometido el gran error de mantener la necesidad de la energía rusa, y en parte, está bien empleado, porque será que no hemos visto la de veces que ha actuado el Kremlin como un malote con su mercancia con países como Moldavia, por poner solo un ejemplo



No el error de la Unión Europea es irse del lado Americano.


Pero el peor error de todo es estar vendiendo la agenda 2030 y que quieren dejar de comprar petroleo y gas para hacer no se que mierda de energias verdes.....


Resultado que nadie te va a dar petroleo porque les escupes en la cara y les dices que no le vas a comprar mas en el futuro.


Veremos las consecuencias dentro de poco.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como que artificial
> Los inversores (desde Blackrock hasta Soros) están comprando rublos porque esa moneda va a ser necesaria para pagar millones de metros cubicos de gas.
> Como que "artificial".
> Vete al banco y pide que te cambien tus billetes por rublos, y diles que la subida es artificial. Ya veras las risas.



No sabes ni de lo que hablas.

Si tu compras rublos a Rusia con euros,estos ultimos son congelados automaticamente a la parte rusa.Ellos te obliga a comprar rublos pero tu impides que puedan usar tus euros.

Rusia ha quemado sus divisas extranjeras y vienen vencimientos de deudas en dolares, que por cojones tiene que pagarlos en esa divisa o entra en default.









Pagar deuda en dólares con rublos puede significar incumplimiento de Rusia: Moody’s


La decisión del gobierno ruso de cumplir con estas obligaciones en moneda local, en lugar del dólar, marca un cambio en los términos de pago de los contratos originales de los bonos, dice




www.bloomberglinea.com





Esto ya no es 1950.

Rusia ahora esta en la rueda de la globalizacion y como tal...esclava de los amos del sistema financiero.


----------



## HUROGÁN (12 May 2022)

_dazctx _


clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham tenia sus dudas pero parece que esta Guerra es un montaje de la elite global y TOD@S estan compinchados haciendo su papel
> para lograr un objetivo que haga a los ricos mas ricos y a los pobres mas pobres .
> Parece evidente que esto es un montaje . Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad , y no un montaje para energumenos Rusia ya habria terminado esta Guerra y se habria anexionado lo que hubiera querido anexionarse . Asi de simple .
> Si esto fuera una Guerra de verdad Rusia habria dado un ultimatum a Ucrania de 24 horas .
> ...



Las novelas de Agatha Cristie son tan amenas de leer como inverosímiles respecto a los hechos criminales,,, pues éstos se suelen adscribir tozudamente a patrones de la navaja de Occam.


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Es lo increíble de la guerra. De estar paralizada la situación aparentemente a producirse un colapso.Como una presa wue revienta. A ver si se confirma y acelera el colapso.



Esta guerra parece que ya se va a hacer a fuego lento o muy lento. Primero será cerrar el cerco a Severodonets y aunque estan a 20 kilometros a lo mejor tardan un mes y luego parece que habra que limpiar calle a calle otra vez dos ciudades... Y vuelta a empezar si es que los rusos deciden seguir o a lo mejor se plantan tras reconquistar Severodonets.


----------



## kikepm (12 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como que artificial
> Los inversores (desde Blackrock hasta Soros) están comprando rublos porque esa moneda va a ser necesaria para pagar millones de metros cubicos de gas.
> Como que "artificial".
> Vete al banco y pide que te cambien tus billetes por rublos, y diles que la subida es artificial. Ya veras las risas.



Y no digamos lo que sucedería si los rusos implementan la convertibilidad rublo - oro a una tasa fija, lo que es bastante sencillo de llevar a la práctica.

Con que simplemente pague en oro a todo aquel que lleve rublos a la caja del banco central, sin restricciones, la demanda de rublos redimibles no tendría oposición de ninguna moneda fiat (*). Esto se trasladaría a todo el sistema financiero, y sería muy fácil de exportar dado que todos los ahorradores del mundo querrían una moneda-oro para protegerse de la inflación.

Acabar con el poder del mundo fiat es mucho más sencillo de lo que pueda parecer. Solo requiere voluntad política y una cantidad de oro en reserva "suficiente".

La única decisión trascendente es la tasa de cambio rublo-oro, es decir, aquella que produciría una alta demanda de rublos (inflación monetaria en rublos) o una alta demanda de oro (deflación). hasta la situación final de equilibrio.

(*) Esto significa que un mundo fiat es necesariamente uno en el que los falsificadores de moneda cooperan colusivamente para expandir coordinadamente.


----------



## HUROGÁN (12 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Desde luego es más tranquilizante pensar eso que pensar que no hay nadie al mando...



Es lo mas verosímil aunque sea lo mas inquietante.


----------



## golden graham (12 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El senador Rand Paul bloquea la ayuda de 40 mil millones a Ucrania en el Senado. Pide incluir la figura de un inspector general que vigile cómo se gasta el dinero. Ahora se prevé la votación para la semana que viene.
> 
> Rand Paul:
> “Mi juramento de cargo es a la Constitución de EE. UU., no a ninguna nación extranjera (...) No podemos salvar a Ucrania condenando la economía de EE. UU.”



Debe tener 90 años ese tio ya no?


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 0 owneds.
> 
> Los servicios de inteligencia occidentales seran como seran con sus historias basura de fantasmas voladores o francotiradores mortales, pero en lo vital aciertan en todo.
> 
> ...



Tu vete a fechas previas al 24 de febrero y sigue fanfarroneando. El tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. Ucrania, esta perdiendo la guerra, muy lentamente, pero esta perdiendo.

Pasará como en Siria.


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El senador Rand Paul bloquea la ayuda de 40 mil millones a Ucrania en el Senado. Pide incluir la figura de un inspector general que vigile cómo se gasta el dinero. Ahora se prevé la votación para la semana que viene.
> 
> Rand Paul:
> “Mi juramento de cargo es a la Constitución de EE. UU., no a ninguna nación extranjera (...) No podemos salvar a Ucrania condenando la economía de EE. UU.”



Un único senador puede bloquear un proyecto de ley?

Faltan datos ...


----------



## Bocanegra (12 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Debe tener 90 años ese tio ya no?



es el hijo...


----------



## NPI (12 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Debe tener 90 años ese tio ya no?



El hijo tiene 59 años.


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Acabar con el poder del mundo fiat es mucho más sencillo de lo que pueda parecer. Solo requiere voluntad política y una cantidad de oro en reserva "suficiente".



Bueno eso y un ejército lo suficientemente potente para cuando los portaviones y marines americanos vayan a repartir un poco de democracia y libertad ...

Cosa que curiosamente también tiene Rusia ...


----------



## kikepm (12 May 2022)

No se que es la usura.

Quizás un tipo de interés muy superior al que establecería un mercado de ahorradores que prestan capital y de demandantes de crédito (empresas y consumidores) que lo obtienen.

En el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir, la situación es justamente la contraria, algo así como una usura inversa. Los ahorradores no pueden obtener un interés por su dinero, ya que los tipos han sido suprimidos por los bancos centrales. Mientras que los demandantes de crédito no deben pagar intereses por el dinero que obtienen en préstamo.

Esto es una forma de explotación, aquella en la que los gobiernos, las corporaciones con buen acceso al crédito bancario (habitualmente buenos amigos de los anteriores), pueden explotar a los ahorradores y creadores de riqueza, sin necesidad de devolver nada a cambio.


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)

De repaso ninguno. Niega la mayor con cosas obvias.

No es más que un otanita. En lo que si le da un repaso, es en oratoria, elocuencia, y saber estar. También en pendanteria, todo sea dicho..


----------



## coscorron (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, propones que nos hagamos "colonia" de Putin, directamente? porque....claro...si no podemos tener independencia energética en España...pues que no la tengamos de nada...total....



Nos hacemos dependientes entonces de los EEUU y además pagamos un 40 % adicional más por un suministro menos seguro y condenamos a nuestra industria a dejar de ser competitiva respecto a la de USA que tiene gas propio abundante y respecto a la de Asia que ahora recibirá gas ruso barato amen de joderles con la inflación a todos tus ciudadanos. La estrategía energética no se puede cambiar por un berrinche porque luego te pasan las cosas que no estan pasando ... Si quieres producir hidrogeno verde o biogas o la mierda que se les ocurra decir que va a sustituir al gas ruso al menos necesitas esperar a que eso sea rentable de producir pero decir que a dos meses vas a sustituir el gas ruso en Europa es de gilipollas y claro esta ocurriendo lo que todo el mundo menos nuestros politicos sabía que iba a ocurrir, que no era posible. Es mucho más fácil para Rusia encontrar nuevos compradores que a la UE encontrar proveedores.


----------



## Abstenuto (12 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mira,cemenTONTO ...te voy a dar una buena leccion y de aqui te tomas el cola cao y a dormir.
> 
> La subida del rublo es artificial.Pueden decir que vale 66 o 6 o 666(que Putin tambien es un esbirro de la agenda 2030)
> 
> ...



600.000 de $ es casi la suma de las reservas que tenía Rusia antes de la invasión ¿Quieres decir que las ha quemado todas? La fuente me imagino que son tus cojones

Datos del BCR actualizados a 29 de abril

International Reserves of the Russian Federation (End of period) | Bank of Russia (cbr.ru)

El fortalecimiento del rublo se puede explicar perfectamente por el fuerte incremento del precio de los hidrocarburos. El mismo Draghi reconoce que todo Dios está pagando según el esquema dictado por el Kremlin


----------



## Bocanegra (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Un único senador puede bloquear un proyecto de ley?
> 
> Faltan datos ...



eso parece, del WSJ:

WASHINGTON—The Democratic and Republican leaders of the Senate tried to fast track a nearly $40 billion U.S. aid package to help Ukraine in its fight against Russia, only to be blocked by Republican Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D., N.Y.) and Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R., Ky.) came to the chamber floor together to request unanimous agreement from all 100 senators to allow a vote on the bill immediately.‌‌

Traducción: en-es
WASHINGTON—Los líderes demócrata y republicano del Senado intentaron acelerar un paquete de ayuda estadounidense de casi $40 mil millones para ayudar a Ucrania en su lucha contra Rusia, solo para ser bloqueados por el senador republicano Rand Paul de Kentucky.

El líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer (D., N.Y.) y el líder de la minoría, Mitch McConnell (R., Ky.) llegaron juntos a la cámara para solicitar el acuerdo unánime de los 100 senadores para permitir una votación sobre el proyecto de ley de inmediato.‌‌


----------



## golden graham (12 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> es el hijo...



Ah joder ya decia yo. Pero vamos por lo que veo el hijo es igual que el padre y va a estar dando por culo a los democratas decadas


----------



## Elimina (12 May 2022)

menudo gañán


----------



## Bocanegra (12 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Ah joder ya decia yo. Pero vamos por lo que veo el hijo es igual que el padre y va a estar dando por culo a los democratas decadas



si jejeje, es republicano....lo que no sé si es trumpista o randianista


----------



## Peineto (12 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Debe tener 90 años ese tio ya no?



No, Golden, se trata de su hijo.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> 600.000 de $ es casi la suma de las reservas que tenía Rusia antes de la invasión ¿Quieres decir que las ha quemado todas? La fuente me imagino que son tus cojones
> 
> Datos del BCR actualizados a 29 de abril
> 
> ...



Macho,que es facil.

Tu le compras 66 rublos por 1 dolar a Rusia,pero el dolar lo bloqueas.Gastas los 66 rublos en pagarle a Gazprom y se acabo.

El rublo sube porque compras rublos.Como nadie VENDE rublos no hay bajada del rublo.

Sin embargo Rusia tiene una deuda contigo que esta en dolares y tiene que pagarla por cojones en dolares que estan bloqueados.

Esta todo inventado.Alguno cree que los rusos han descubierto la gallina de los huevos de oro.No le vas a hacer la pirula a los ingenieros del sistema.


----------



## kikepm (12 May 2022)

No comulgo en exceso con Soros, pero este se hizo rico especulando contra la libra, en un momento en que ésta estaba totalmente sobrevalorada.

Lo que significa que la expansión y la inflación monetaria era muy superior a su cotización. Soros no hizo otra cosa que dejar a la libra en el sitio que le correspondía. Los banqueros centrales ingleses lucharon durante un tiempo para exigir la valoración que a ellos les parecía correcta, sin tener en cuenta el resultado de la falsificación que duraba años.

La hiperfinanciarización de la economía es una consecuencia de la adopción de un mundo de moneda fiat inflactable a voluntad y la depresión de los tipos de interés.

Un mundo que promueve el consumo sobre la inversión, lo que deriva en consumismo, expansión monetaria, burbujas de crédito y nuevos ricos que lo pasan a ser bajo la protección de las políticas públicas mencionadas.

Los Cayennes y los constructores palilleros son una consecuencia directa del socialismo keynesiano.


----------



## HDR (12 May 2022)

Maravilloso.

El daño que ha hecho Putin a esta gente es irreparable. Mirad esa rabia, esa mirada, esa impotencia que desprende, ese odio imposible de disimular... Ese DOLOR.

Está consumido en vida. _"Putin y Lavroc y los demás van a terminar muy mal blabla"_. La carta de los Reyes Magos, me parto de risa 
Él mismo sabe que no, que morirá viendo a Ucrania como provincia de Rusia, y a Putin siendo recordado como el Bismarck ruso, y con la influencia mundial de sus amos anglosionistas en caída libre. Pero tiene que decirlo y repetirlo mil veces porque es lo único que aún le separa de la debacle mental que le espera a la vuelta de la esquina.

Escuchar a ese follaanglos tan corroído por la rabia es como leer a los de por aquí. Están todos cortados por el mismo patrón.
Qué amargo futuro os espera...

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @El Ariki Mau @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## pemebe (12 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La carta nuclear es una carta suicida, por tanto no se usará.
> En cuanto a guerra convencional, está en peligro Europa, pero no anglia ni USA. La guerra sería en Europa, y los muertos serían Europeos. Eso sería una posibilidad si Rusia tuviese todavía el ejército rojo de 2M de hombres (la horda). Pero ya no la tiene, y francamente a tenor de la intervención en Ucrania, lo que demuestra es debilidad.
> 
> La Rusia actual sólo tiene como salida asociarse a Europa, o quedar relegada al segundo mundo mientras USA y China siguen creciendo.
> Por el este, la antigua enemiga China no quiere nada más allá de la conveniencia comercial de momento. Por el sur sólo hay terroristas follacabras. En norte es un desierto helado. Por eso NECESITA a los "socios" occidentales. No es una preferencia personal de Putin.



Y Rusia se ha dado cuenta (por eso no corta el gas, ni el petroleo), pero Europa está ciega. Europa si quiere sobrevivir en el mundo actual solo le queda Rusia y yo todavía confio en que alguien se de cuenta.


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> eso parece, del WSJ:
> 
> WASHINGTON—The Democratic and Republican leaders of the Senate tried to fast track a nearly $40 billion U.S. aid package to help Ukraine in its fight against Russia, only to be blocked by Republican Sen. Rand Paul of Kentucky.
> 
> ...




Pues los rusos se van a poner de muy mala ostia como por su culpa el tío Sam les deje de mandar regalitos vía ucranianos.

Ahora están muy emocionados con estos nuevos juguetitos :




The first of the M777A2 howitzers supplied by the US and Australia was captured in Donbass


----------



## Hal8995 (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esta guerra parece que ya se va a hacer a fuego lento o muy lento. Primero será cerrar el cerco a Severodonets y aunque estan a 20 kilometros a lo mejor tardan un mes y luego parece que habra que limpiar calle a calle otra vez dos ciudades... Y vuelta a empezar si es que los rusos deciden seguir o a lo mejor se plantan tras reconquistar Severodonets.



Yo creo que una vez cercados en un par de semanas se rinden. Ya han visto Mariupol que ha pasado.


----------



## EGO (12 May 2022)

Y ahora viene algo mas divertido,que es que si el rublo se recalienta mas tal vez ya no sea tan atractivo para ciertos paises.En algun momento tendran que frenar si quieres seguir exportando a granel.

Los hindues se olieron la tostada y por eso andaban pidiendo descuentos brutales por adelantado.No se fian de la finta putiniana.


----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y Rusia se ha dado cuenta (por eso no corta el gas, ni el petroleo), pero Europa está ciega. Europa si quiere sobrevivir en el mundo actual solo le queda Rusia y yo todavía confio en que alguien se de cuenta.



No, si cuenta se dan, lo que pasa es que están pagados y presionados por los anglos.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Tranquilo que lo se te da se te devuelve. Los Americanos se la devolvieron a los Rusos con afganistan y a su vez lo Rusos antes se la habían dado en Vietnam.
> 
> La próxima se la darán a la Otan como cuando *los Sirios reventaron las chatarras de los Leopard 2 de los Turko*s, esa mierda de carro que te vendian como el mejor del mundo....
> 
> ...



me interesa leer sobre el asunto, alguna ayuda?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (12 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Maravilloso.
> 
> El daño que ha hecho Putin a esta gente es irreparable. Mirad esa rabia, esa mirada, esa impotencia que desprende, ese odio imposible de disimular... Ese DOLOR.
> 
> ...




Menos mencionar y mas pasarte por este hilo a ver que opinas

Canal de Telegram del Grupo Wagner (mercenarios pro rusos) comienza a admitir el "desastre militar" en la frontera rusa e invita a la "reflexión" | Burbuja.info


----------



## Oso Polar (12 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ucrania destruye un convoy de 58 vehículos de guerra rusos en un puente de Donbás
> 
> 
> En las imágenes de satélite se pueden ver los restos de dos puentes rodeadas de las ruinas de tanques y blindados
> ...



Este Post no es para ti, aquí el nivel es demasiado alto para ti... Que tal lo llevas con las pollas Judías de Travelos por cierto
[/QUOTE]

He revisado las fotos y los BMP-1 y camiones que aparecen en las fotos 3 y 4 son ucranianos ya que la pintura de camuflaje es de pixeles.


----------



## 2plx2 (12 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Maravilloso.
> 
> El daño que ha hecho Putin a esta gente es irreparable. Mirad esa rabia, esa mirada, esa impotencia que desprende, ese odio imposible de disimular... Ese DOLOR.
> 
> ...



три грустных тигра ели пшеницу на пшеничном поле


----------



## Alvin Red (12 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero eso es algo circunstancial al momento, solo falta que Europa encuentre una solución alternativa y se termina todo eso como un globo desinchado...
> Pensar que esa es una estrategia a largo plazo es un tanto... inocentón, pero....es que si el tema está en "alegrarse" de la "no caida" de una moneda que, en la práctica está intervenida, pues......
> La UE ha cometido el gran error de mantener la necesidad de la energía rusa, y en parte, está bien empleado, porque será que no hemos visto la de veces que ha actuado el Kremlin como un malote con su mercancia con países como Moldavia, por poner solo un ejemplo



Veamos, Rusia sabe que la época de recurrir a los hidrocarburos tiene fecha de caducidad, al igual que lo saben los países árabes, pero a diferencia de ellos que invierten en empresas occidentales, los rusos tratan de crear un tejido industrial propio y hasta lo posible autártico.

Los ingresos que obtengan de esos hidrocarburos irán a parar a las iniciativas tecnológicas que les faltan para poder ir avanzando, este sistema depende del grado de corrupción que tiene cada país, cuando menos corrupción, lobbys, chanchullismo, etc. exista mejor va y sirve para prosperar.

En China la corrupción de este tipo se paga con la pena de muerte si no me equivoco.


----------



## Egam (12 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No el error de la Unión Europea es irse del lado Americano.
> 
> 
> Pero el peor error de todo es estar vendiendo la agenda 2030 y que quieren dejar de comprar petroleo y gas para hacer no se que mierda de energias verdes.....
> ...



Lo que estamos viendo es una Psyop a escala descomunal. El objetivo es alejar Rusia de Europa.

Como se hace eso? Se crea un problema inexistente cuya solución está alineada con los verdaderos objetivos.

Si a los europeos a principio del milenio les dices: oyes, corta el gas y el petróleo te escupen a la cara y más de una cabeza de arriba cae. Como se arregla? Hay un desastre medioambiental que Europa tiene que arreglar, no china, ni india, ni usa que generan la mayoría de la contaminación. Voilà!

Ahora ponemos unos actores majos, Greta & Co y fomentamos lo verde, porque mola. Nos lavan el cerebro durante años, y...

Ahora eso de "no al gas o petróleo", pues ya no está tan mal. Ayudas a las vacas y los montes, y jodes a Putin.

No podemos ser más idiotas.
Es problema es que esto es un suicidio (eutanasia) y trae inflación, estancamiento económico, escasez y... hambre.


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nos hacemos dependientes entonces de los EEUU y además pagamos un 40 % adicional más por un suministro menos seguro y condenamos a nuestra industria a dejar de ser competitiva respecto a la de USA que tiene gas propio abundante y respecto a la de Asia que ahora recibirá gas ruso barato amen de joderles con la inflación a todos tus ciudadanos. La estrategía energética no se puede cambiar por un berrinche porque luego te pasan las cosas que no estan pasando ... Si quieres producir hidrogeno verde o biogas o la mierda que se les ocurra decir que va a sustituir al gas ruso al menos necesitas esperar a que eso sea rentable de producir pero decir que a dos meses vas a sustituir el gas ruso en Europa es de gilipollas y claro esta ocurriendo lo que todo el mundo menos nuestros politicos sabía que iba a ocurrir, que no era posible. Es mucho más fácil para Rusia encontrar nuevos compradores que a la UE encontrar proveedores.




A mi me da igual de quien somos "dependientes energéticamente", me da absolutamente igual, te lo garantizo
Lo que me toca los huevos es que, algunos, por que no os guste mucha de la forma de pensar de la gente, cosa que comparto, os vayáis a tratar de seguir siendo dependientes de un tío que manipula políticamente sus recursos, recursos que, por cierto, los beneficios no es que vean mucho la gente, dicho sea de paso, es decir, estáis apoyando algo que, sin ser comunista, desde luego, se le parece en cuanto a la actuación y al intervencionismo estatal en toda la economía

Es decir, si estás tratando de decir, que les follen a los ucranianos, que yo quiero mi gas barato, estás diciendo eso, sin más, no lo disfracéis como "algo más justo" o "nazismo" o pollas, porque no es así, es que te suda la polla la babuschka que vive a las afuera de Kiev, punto

Oye, que no te voy a decir que haya que ser justo ni meterse en movidas, pero, si lo que se plantea es la diferencia entre dos modelos, yo tengo claro que lo que quiero, no es, precisamente, un modelo donde gobierne 20 años el mismo tío, el resto me la sopla, realmente

Que lo vamos a pasar mal? está claro, pero hay que poner las cosas en contexto, y el contexto es ese, no otro, tenemos una amenaza clara, otra cosa es que, o seamos gilipollas o no la queramos ver porque "quizá me dan la razón en casa"

Desde el punto de vista ruso, esto también es una tragedia, primero, porque todo esto va a volver como un bumerang y porque el espacio natural de Rusia debe ser Europa, es increíble que muchos se la den de pensadores y demás mierda y sean INCAPACES de una mísera crítica a Putin (que no a Rusia, ojo)


----------



## alfonbass (12 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Veamos, Rusia sabe que la época de recurrir a los hidrocarburos tiene fecha de caducidad, al igual que lo saben los países árabes, pero a diferencia de ellos que invierten en empresas occidentales, los rusos tratan de crear un tejido industrial propio y hasta lo posible autártico.
> 
> Los ingresos que obtengan de esos hidrocarburos irán a parar a las iniciativas tecnológicas que les faltan para poder ir avanzando, este sistema depende del grado de corrupción que tiene cada país, cuando menos corrupción, lobbys, chanchullismo, etc. exista mejor va y sirve para prosperar.
> 
> En China la corrupción de este tipo se paga con la pena de muerte si no me equivoco.



Pues si tu modelo es la pena de muerte por "no comerciar como quiere el estado", apaga y vámonos....


----------



## piru (12 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pues los rusos se van a poner de muy mala ostia como por su culpa el tío Sam les deje de mandar regalitos vía ucranianos.
> 
> Ahora están muy emocionados con estos nuevos juguetitos :
> 
> ...




Supongo que tb habrán pillado munición pero ¿ese chisme puede utilizar munición rusa?


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania perturba el suministro de gas ruso y empuja a Finlandia hacia la OTAN.*
El suministro de gas ruso hacia Europa se vio nuevamente alterado el jueves por la guerra en Ucrania, que llevó además a Finlandia a plantearse su adhesión a la OTAN pese a las advertencias de Moscú.

En Ginebra, el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU aprobó iniciar una investigación sobre las atrocidades atribuidas a las tropas rusas, que invadieron Ucrania el 24 de febrero. La decisión fue adoptada por amplia mayoría, en una sesión boicoteada por Rusia.

Finlandia, que comparte una frontera de 1.300 kilómetros con Rusia, dio por su lado un giro radical a su política de neutralidad vigente desde la Guerra Fría y presentará formalmente el domingo la solicitud de adhesión a la OTAN, una alianza militar transatlántica liderada por Estados Unidos.

"Ser miembro de la OTAN reforzaría la seguridad de Finlandia", afirmaron el presidente y la primera ministra finlandeses en un comunicado conjunto.


----------



## Sinjar (12 May 2022)

A esta familia vicitima del Tochka-U *UCRANIANO *de Kramatoch no te los sacan en la TV.


----------



## Adriano II (12 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Supongo que tb habrán pillado munición pero ¿ese chisme puede utilizar munición rusa?



Los rusos de otra cosa no se pero de cañones van sobradísimos 

Desde que en la IGM los alemanes les dieron por culo con la artillería se enamoraron de ella y en IIGM les enseñaron a los alemanes lo que es el Trommelfeuer

Ese se lo llevarán a la Rusia profunda para desmontarlo y analizarlo a fondo a ver que nivel tienen los gringos y a ver si hay algo interesante que copiar


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Podriamos todo el colectivo burbuja proruso comprarnos unas camisetas con la zeta P.ej. esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055854
> 
> ...



Dime donde se compran y me compro una.


----------



## mirkoxx (12 May 2022)

*Resumen de hostilidades del 12 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny:







- Brevemente:* Retiro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de los suburbios de *Rubizhne*; el avance en el área de* Krasny Liman y Avdiivka;* el comienzo de la ofensiva desde *Popasna* para rodear *Zolote.

- Dirección de Kharkiv: *Los ucranianos controlan la línea *Prudyanka-Pitomnik-Rubizhne.* La lucha continúa en el área de *Liptsy*. En la zona de *Chuguev*-sin cambios. Al sur; las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, no cesan en sus intentos de cruzar el *río Seversky Donets* cerca de *Chepil.

- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

1) El flanco norte del arco* (de *Izyum a Popasnaya*): En el área de *Izyum*, la lucha continúa a lo largo de todo el frente, avance táctico hacia *Dolgenkiy (alturas tomadas)*. Al este de *Oskol* , hay información sobre la liberación de *Novoselovka*, el avance a *Drobyshevo* y la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de *Yampol*, previamente liberada por los rusos. Continúa la operación para cruzar el *Seversky Donets* en el área de *Belogorovka y Shipilovka.* En la zona de *Rubezhnoye*, el enemigo fue expulsado a la orilla derecha de *Borovaya y, Voevodovka* fue liberada. Anteriormente, las unidades avanzadas de las fuerzas aliadas entraron en *Severodonetsk*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron el puente entre* Voevodovka y Severodonetsk*. En *Bakhmutk*, continúan las batallas por *Orekhovo y *avance en *Toshkovka*.

*2) El frente central* (de *Popasnaya a Marinka*): Desde *Popasnaya* para cortar el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en *Zolote;* las fuerzas rusas marcharon sobre* Kamyshevakha.* En dirección a* Artemovsk y Svetlodarsk*, se lleva a cabo la destrucción de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en *Troitskoye* mediante el uso de artillería. En el área de *Avdeevka*, se está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en *Kamenka, Novokalinovo, Novoselovka-2 y Novoselovka* para cortar la carretera *Avdeevka-Konstantinovka*. En *Maryinka y Novomikhailovka*-sin cambios.

*3) El flanco sur del arco* (desde el *río Dnieper hasta Marinka*): No hay información sobre un cambio en la línea del frente.

*- Caldera de Mariupol*: Continúa el asalto a *Azovstal; *el enemigo ha perdido una de las zonas desde donde recolectar agua.

*- Dirección de Kherson-Nikolaev*: La línea del frente no ha cambiado: *el Mar Negro-Aleksandrovka-Maksimovka-Snigirevka-Vysokopolie-el río Dnieper. 
Владислава Угольного*


----------



## xFuckoffx (12 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Este Post no es para ti, aquí el nivel es demasiado alto para ti... Que tal lo llevas con las pollas Judías de Travelos por cierto



He revisado las fotos y los BMP-1 y camiones que aparecen en las fotos 3 y 4 son ucranianos ya que la pintura de camuflaje es de pixeles.
[/QUOTE]

Si tío, yo también me fijé, y estaba vacilando al tontainas este que no tiene ni zorra, pero al citar se debió desplazar.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)

*España envía armas a Ucrania por valor de 21 millones en el marco de los esfuerzos europeos.*
El Gobierno de España ha hecho llegar hasta el momento 21 millones de euros en armamento a Ucrania, en el marco del Mecanismo de Paz Europeo con el que los países de la Unión Europea *sufragan el envío de material militar a Kiev* en plena agresión rusa.
Desde el inicio de la invasión, la UE ha habilitado este fondo por primera vez para enviar armas letales a un país en conflicto, un paso inédito que* se aprobó a los pocos días de comenzar la guerra *salvando la posición de Alemania, Austria o los nórdicos, en un principio reticentes a enviar armas a Kiev.
En este contexto, España ha aportado de forma bilateral 21 millones de euros en armas, según han informado fuentes diplomáticas, que aseguran que el país ha contribuido además con *137 millones al Mecanismo*, que de manera retroactiva financia desde el pasado 1 de enero los envíos de material a Kiev que cumplan con una serie de requisitos.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Y no digamos lo que sucedería si los rusos implementan la convertibilidad rublo - oro a una tasa fija, lo que es bastante sencillo de llevar a la práctica.
> 
> Con que simplemente pague en oro a todo aquel que lleve rublos a la caja del banco central, sin restricciones, la demanda de rublos redimibles no tendría oposición de ninguna moneda fiat (*). Esto se trasladaría a todo el sistema financiero, y sería muy fácil de exportar dado que todos los ahorradores del mundo querrían una moneda-oro para protegerse de la inflación.
> 
> ...



Estando de acuerdo, también es cierto que acabar con el modelo fiat es sencillo solo para aquellos paises que pueden hacerle frente militarmente a USA. Y hoy por hoy, solo hay 2, China y Rusia.

Rusia ya le ha echado cojones y está poniendo al dolar en un brete. Y Usa no puede HACER ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, y está perdiendo la guerra económica de manera brutal...y rapidísima además. Otro tema es que Rusia de el paso al patrón oro, algo que dudo que haga, porque como bien sabes, los países del mundo lo que quieren es poder imprimir dinero que sostengan sus chiringuitos y en este caso, la guerra. 

Y con patrón oro es mucho más dificil.
Por tanto si Rusia lo hace...será después de acabar de limpiar Ucrania. Para lo cuál aún queda bastante, en mi opinión.
Todo el mundo se centra en que Europa es la gran perdedora del tablero en Ucrania, pero económicamente, el palo es mucho más fuerte para USA, aunque el populacho aún no se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 May 2022)

Los ucranianos son como los colombianos y los indonesios, mejor tenerlos lejos, pero tan lejos como la Nube de Oort


----------



## Tales. (12 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Maravilloso.
> 
> El daño que ha hecho Putin a esta gente es irreparable. Mirad esa rabia, esa mirada, esa impotencia que desprende, ese odio imposible de disimular... Ese DOLOR.
> 
> ...



Vamos a tener que buscarte a alguna buena moza en Caracas para que te haga compañía estimado conforero, estas totalmente desquiciado.


----------



## rejon (12 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (12 May 2022)

*¡Y llega el Bucha 2.0! Más circo y teatro para las ovejas. Más mentiras de la NATO.*
*¡La borregada ya está otra vez consternada¡*
*Espero, hijos de puta, que todos los dirigentes de la NATO sean EMPALADOS en los infiernos por Belcebú.*









What Happened on Day 78 of the War in Ukraine


Neutral Finland’s leaders unequivocally said they intended to seek membership in the alliance, with Sweden expected to do the same, inviting new threats from Moscow.




www.nytimes.com





*Por favor que alguien disuelva la puta ONU de una vez. Esto ya es un insulto para la inteligencia de cualquier ser humano con un CI de más de 50.

Leer y vomitar:

Los cuerpos de más de 1.000 civiles han sido recuperados en áreas al norte de Kiev,* Ucrania, que fueron ocupadas por las fuerzas rusas, dijo el jueves la jefa de derechos humanos de las Naciones Unidas, Michelle Bachelet, incluidos varios cientos que fueron ejecutados sumariamente y otros que fueron disparado por francotiradores. *“Las cifras seguirán aumentando”*, dijo Bachelet en una sesión especial del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas en Ginebra, la segunda en dos semanas, centrada en los abusos descubiertos por los investigadores en Bucha, Irpin y otros suburbios de Kiev, la capital de Ucrania. , que fueron capturadas por las fuerzas de Rusia en las primeras etapas de su invasión antes de que su enfoque se desplazara hacia el este.

Rusia no asistió a la reunión. Se retiró del consejo poco después de que la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas votara el mes pasado para suspender su membresía y rechazó la oportunidad de dirigirse a una sesión especial. Gennady Gatilov,* embajador de Rusia en Ginebra, emitió un comunicado en el que definió el debate del consejo como un "truco" organizado por Occidente para difamar a Rusia.* Una resolución respaldada por todos menos dos de los 47 miembros del consejo instó a la comisión de investigación a examinar los eventos que se desarrollaron en las áreas ocupadas por Rusia con el fin de hacer rendir cuentas a las personas responsables de abusos contra los derechos humanos. La comisión fue establecida por las Naciones Unidas en marzo cuando comenzaron a surgir denuncias de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.

*Mientras tanto, Naciones Unidas estima que miles de civiles han muerto en el asalto de Rusia a la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, en el sureste del país, dijo Bachelet en la sesión, expresando conmoción por la escala de destrucción y los “horrores inimaginables” infligidos a sus residentes. “Una ciudad que alguna vez fue floreciente yace en ruinas”, dijo. Los combatientes ucranianos heridos y enfermos en la acería de Azovstal, el último bastión de la resistencia a Rusia en Mariupol, “deben poder” evacuar y recibir atención médica, dijo.* *(ESTA PUTA LLAMA A LOS NAZIS "COMBATIENTES UCRANIANOS ENFERMOS)"*

Emine Dzhaparova, viceministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, se dirigió al consejo por videoconferencia desde Kiev. Acusó a Rusia de tratar de convertir las áreas recientemente ocupadas alrededor de Kherson, la primera gran ciudad ucraniana en caer en manos de las fuerzas rusas, en una “república popular” satélite de Moscú y de matar a los ucranianos que se negaron a cooperar con las autoridades respaldadas por Rusia recién nombradas. El miércoles, el Kremlin señaló que podría anexar la región de importancia estratégica, una medida que se produce cuando sus fuerzas han intensificado los esfuerzos represivos en medio de una oleada de protestas locales. Además de los asesinatos y la destrucción, la Sra. Dzhaparova habló de “mujeres violadas frente a sus hijos, niños violados frente a sus madres”. *Las Naciones Unidas están investigando la violencia sexual de las tropas rusas contra mujeres, niñas, hombres y niños, dijo Bachelet. “Las mujeres y las niñas son las víctimas citadas con mayor frecuencia”, dijo, “sin embargo, están comenzando a surgir informes de hombres y niños afectados”. VAMOS QUE SEGÚN ESTA ZORRA LOS RUSOS LE ABREN EL CULO A CUALQUIER COSA QUE SE MENEE.

ACOJONANTE ES POCO, MIENTEN Y MIENTEN Y MIENTEN UNA Y OTRA VEZ.
AL FINAL SERÁ COMO SODOMA Y GOMORRA: DONDE NO ENCONTRARON NI UN SOLO "JUSTO".*


----------



## Abstenuto (13 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Macho,que es facil.
> 
> Tu le compras 66 rublos por 1 dolar a Rusia,pero el dolar lo bloqueas.Gastas los 66 rublos en pagarle a Gazprom y se acabo.
> 
> ...



No te enteras. Las empresas importadoras están pagando en euros pero en cuentas especiales que permiten a Rusia mover las divisas y cambiar esos euros a rublos. Si no pueden cambiar esos euros a rublos en el mercado, el BCR imprime rublos y se cambian.

Lo del default por no pagar la deuda en dólares con la brutal guerra ecónomica actual es gilipollesco 

¿No te das cuenta de que a Rusia le importa tres cojones que la empresa de rating de turno la declare en default?


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A esta familia vicitima del Tochka-U *UCRANIANO *de Kramatoch no te los sacan en la TV.



Desapareció de las noticias señal que fue un ataque ucraniano y los medios de cretinización de masas lo saben.


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues se ha permitido. Una vez que se está dentro de la OTAN ya se está protegido por el artículo de defensa colectiva.
> Ahora el anglo situará sus bases navales, aéreas, radares y tropas en la misma frontera con Rusia, porque la OTAN hace estos movimientos sin autorización del país miembro de turno (y si no mirad Rumanía, o Bulgaria, lo que les han metido allí).
> Toda la flota del Norte rusa queda seriamente neutralizada.
> Los misiles balísticos rusos y las otras cositas, a moverlas todavía más al este para que no estén a tiro del anglo.
> ...



Amigo, si Rusia fuera débil no estuviera en Ucrania y China se extendería tanto, como lo dije en el foro de la Guerra con Siria, China es una potencia económica pero en materia militar, sin el apoyo de Rusia, EEUU ya lo hubiera puesto contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 May 2022)

volador dijo:


> Algos se nos escapa de lo que ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Si de algo podía presumir el ejército soviético era de doctrina para el vadeo de ríos, tanto es así que su famoso libro de hace 40 años es de obligada lectura en cualquier Regimiento de Ingenieros de cualquier ejercito del mundo que se precie, pero en este caso parece que la planificación ha sido nula y la ejecución un desastre.
> 
> ...



Más datos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

Vaya Los Sabandeños, años que no los oía.

Venga, desde el Palau de la Música de Barcelona, de infausta memoria cuando lo dirigió Millet que hasta cobro al consuegro el dinero que robo al Palau para la boda de su hija..








Millet cobró al consuegro por una boda que pagó el Palau


El acusado recibió 40.000 euros pese a que cargó al Orfeó el enlace de su hija Clara




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> три грустных тигра ели пшеницу на пшеничном поле



Lo dejamos en gatitos remojados...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

GEORGE BUSH (HIJO) MAMANDO POLLA DE ZELENSKY POR VIDEOCOFERENCIA " ZELENSKY EL NUEVO CHURCHILL" . Mucho mas feliz que BUSH que con PEDRO SANCHEZ


Geroge W Bush & Zelensky = Prescott Bush & the Nazi coup in 1936 led by Wall Street big wigs to oust President FDR in a coup d'etat




www.burbuja.info






Geroge W Bush & Zelensky =

Prescott Bush & the Nazi coup in 1936 led by Wall Street big wigs to oust President FDR in a coup d'etat






* George W. Bush calls Ukraine President Volodymyr Zelensky the ‘Winston Churchill of our time’ *

By Mark Lungariello May 5, 2022 8:14pm 



Former President George W. Bush called Ukraine leader Volodymyr Zelensky “the Winston Churchill of our time” after the two spoke in a videoconference Thursday morning.
Bush posted two images of the meeting on Instagram tagged with a location of the George W. Bush Presidential Center in Texas, showing the 43rd president smiling while seated at a conference table.
The chat came as Ukraine remains under siege by Russian President Vladimir Putin’s invading forces.
“I was honored to spend a few minutes talking with President Zelenskyy – the Winston Churchill of our time – this morning,” Bush said in the post.
“I thanked the president for his leadership, his example and his commitment to liberty, and I saluted the courage of the Ukrainian people. President Zelensky assured me that they will not waiver in their fight against Putin’s barbarism and thuggery.”
Zelensky, who posted his own images of the videoconference on his website, said it was “a great honor” to meet Bush.
Former President George W. Bush was astounded by Volodymyr Zelensky’s “commitment to liberty.”President of Ukraine 

President Volodymyr Zelensky said Ukrainians and Americans “have common values.”President of Ukraine​“Americans are outspoken, open-minded people, and I feel it. We have common values,” Zelensky said, according to a rough translation. “I feel that it is from the heart.”
Zelensky said Ukrainians stood with the US in the wake of the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001, when Bush was in office.
“Our conversation is important to me because you are an example of a strong leader,” Zeleksnky said he told Bush, according to a translation. Zelensky also said he invited Bush to visit Ukraine.









President George W. Bush Meets with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy | George W. Bush Presidential Center







www.bushcenter.org


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> El senador republicano por el estado de Kentucky, Rand Paul, ha bloqueado unilateralmete este jueves la rápida aprobación del proyecto de ley que otorgaría a Ucrania financiación adicional de casi 40.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> El proyecto fue respaldado por el líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer, y el líder de la minoría republicana, Mitch McConnell, que solicitaron el acuerdo unánime de los 100 senadores para votar la medida de inmediato. Sin embargo, la votación quedó retrasada tras la negativa de Rand, que demanda realizar cambios al proyecto de financiación.
> 
> ...



Aún hay patriotas y gente con las ideas claras en EEUU.


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A esta familia vicitima del Tochka-U *UCRANIANO *de Kramatoch no te los sacan en la TV.



Esta familia se acordará toda su vida de lam puta madre que parió a todos estos cerdos. Comparto su dolor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

_ZELENSKY ES EL GUISTON CHURCHILC DE NUESTRA EPOCA_









‘Es el nuevo Churchill’: George W. Bush tras hablar con Zelensky


El expresidente de Estados Unidos quedó asombrado por el liderazgo de Volodimir Zelensky ante la invasión rusa.




news.culturacolectiva.com








​LLORS BUS
2022​











*FUUFFF*
​
​
​


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Un único senador puede bloquear un proyecto de ley?
> 
> Faltan datos ...



El senador ha bloqueado el intento de que el proyecto de ley se apruebe mediante una votación rápida, es decir sin debate previo. Ahora que tendrá que debatirse incluso se puede aplicar el "filibusterismo" para demorar la votación final o bloquearla.
Veremos que sucede. 






Filibusterismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

La Nueva Edad Media plagada de bufones del rey abajo.Gran progreso ciertamente.


----------



## El-Mano (13 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me interesa leer sobre el asunto, alguna ayuda?



En realidad fué el isis el que les dió muy duro a los turcos en el norte de Siria.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> El senador republicano por el estado de Kentucky, Rand Paul, ha bloqueado unilateralmete este jueves la rápida aprobación del proyecto de ley que otorgaría a Ucrania financiación adicional de casi 40.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> El proyecto fue respaldado por el líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer, y el líder de la minoría republicana, Mitch McConnell, que solicitaron el acuerdo unánime de los 100 senadores para votar la medida de inmediato. Sin embargo, la votación quedó retrasada tras la negativa de Rand, que demanda realizar cambios al proyecto de financiación.
> 
> ...



Este se ha ganado el voto de los prepers, red necks, América profunda. etc. de la zona


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

Ingeniero militar ucraniano cuenta de primera mano como logró propinar a los rusos la paliza del río Seversky en Donetsk tras detectar sus intenciones


Lo que hice para destruir el puente pantonne ruso sobre Siverskyi Donets - un hilo Aquí tienes -> -> -> El contexto: soy ingeniero militar de la UA + oficial EOD. He servido un turno en Donbas antes de la reciente invasión. Recientemente, cumplí una misión que tuvo un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Por la seguridad de EEUU lo dicen
EE.UU. apoya que Finlandia y Suecia soliciten entrar en la OTAN


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Más datos.




Es propaganda ukra. Ha coincidido el paso del río de ukras y rusos en sentidos y sitios diferentes, y los ukras están mezclando imágenes

Ahí no se ve una sola Z (u otra marca táctica rusa) ergo son carros ucranianos. Los han reventado con proyectiles anticarro, posiblemente habrán sido los aligators rusos. Hay vidrios del ataque ruso pero desde mucha distancia.

Los ukras se dieron cuenta cuando los rusos aparecieron por un sitio en el que era evidente que habían vadeado el río, lo buscaron y lo bombardearon con artillería desde la distancia, pero tarde y el daño que puede hacer la artillería a los carros en esas condiciones es mínimo, joder el pontón y parar el cruce mientras la contrabatería rusky los localiza y los revienta. Por eso en las imágenes del paso ruso hay menos destrozo.

Pregúntate por qué los ukras no sacan las imágenes del momento del bombardeo a los carros?
Si tienen vidrios posteriores al ataque, tienen que tener vidrios durante el ataque. La artillería se corrige con drones.
Serían mucho más impactantes que estas. Y a Farlopensky le gusta el espectáculo.
¿Dónde están esas imágenes?

¿Tienen esto y no tienen el origen de esto?


----------



## Salamandra (13 May 2022)

¿Y sabéis por qué Cuba está pasando de puntillas por esa crisis?¿ No hay movimientos por los los cubanos en el otro bando?


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

La guerra de guerrillas que plantea Ucrania acompañada de artillería y drones es difícil de combatir.

No es Siria donde el terreno es finito, las tropas ucranianas tienen mucho terreno que recorrer y pueden haber unidades que nunca paran en el mismo sitio.

Un comando de 20 ucranianos puede destruir una columna rusa de cientos si están bien armados .

Rusia ira ganando terreno en algunos lugares y deberá armarlos y atrincherarlos para evitar contraataques.

Estos, los comandos simplemente con la inteligencia de la otan, debe acertar el grueso del ejército más vulnerables fallaran en muchas ocasiones hasta lograrlo..

Creo que Rusia no debe imitarlos porqué pequeños grupos de rusos sufrirían emboscadas.. 

Debería hacer una táctica mixta, por un lado seguir como hasta ahora (aunque como el Risk cada nueva casillas dejad tropas y tú ejército es más pequeño) por otro lado comandos cazadores 

Un dron que mate a 5 de un grupo de 1.000 no les hace nada un dron que mate a 5 de un grupo de 20 se carga el grupo.

Rusia necesita drones


----------



## Caracalla (13 May 2022)

A ver... Rusia esta lejos de ser lo que fue el Ejercito Rojo, pero tb su situación es mil veces mejor que la que tenían en 1939 o 1941.

Este país es muy duro de roer. Los Yankees harán mal si se creen que tienen la partida ganada antes de empezar.

PD: Ese ejercito victorioso de 1945 es historia de la humanidad. La mayor y más poderosa maquinaria bélica que el mundo haya conocido. Mis más sinceros respetos. Fijaos en la mirada de todos esos tipos, fijaos en como se puede ver la guerra en sus rostros. Por mucho que se puedan hacer desfiles más molones... nunca ninguno podrá juntar a tantos hombres, con tanta guerra a sus espaldas y en un momento tan crucial como la reciente victoria frente al Segundo mayor y más poderoso ejercito de la Tierra.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda ukra. Ha coincidido el paso del río de ukras y rusos en sentidos y sitios diferentes, y los ukras están mezclando imágenes
> 
> Ahí no se ve una sola Z (u otra marca táctica rusa) ergo son carros ucranianos. Los han reventado con proyectiles anticarro, posiblemente habrán sido los aligators rusos. Hay vidrios del ataque ruso pero desde mucha distancia.
> 
> ...



Y ni se ha visto ni aprecia un solo cadáver.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda ukra. Ha coincidido el paso del río de ukras y rusos en sentidos y sitios diferentes, y los ukras están mezclando imágenes
> 
> Ahí no se ve una sola Z (u otra marca táctica rusa) ergo son carros ucranianos. Los han reventado con proyectiles anticarro, posiblemente habrán sido los aligators rusos. Hay vidrios del ataque ruso pero desde mucha distancia.
> 
> ...



Más detalles sobre la teoría, me choca que dijera que usaron aviación, parece muy raro y lo de dos btg destruidas no hay quien se lo crea.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda ukra. Ha coincidido el paso del río de ukras y rusos en sentidos y sitios diferentes, y los ukras están mezclando imágenes
> 
> Ahí no se ve una sola Z (u otra marca táctica rusa) ergo son carros ucranianos. Los han reventado con proyectiles anticarro, posiblemente habrán sido los aligators rusos. Hay vidrios del ataque ruso pero desde mucha distancia.
> 
> ...



y por qué solo hay humo en un sitio en concreto? Es como si el resto de blindados más alejados, que están calcinados, llevasen ahí días o semanas.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y sabéis por qué Cuba está pasando de puntillas por esa crisis?¿ No hay movimientos por los los cubanos en el otro bando?



Cuba esta actuando a la chita callando, espera ver pasar por su puerta el cadáver.









Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua sentirán impacto de las sanciones a Rusia, dice asesor de Biden (VIDEO)


Los regímenes aliados al Kremlin en América Latina sentirán el impacto de las sanciones impuestas esta semana a Rusia por Estados Unidos, Canadá y la Unión Europea, dijo el viernes un funcionario de la Casa Blanca. Juan González, asesor especial de Joe Biden para América Latina, en...




www.radiotelevisionmarti.com





...
En la última semana *La Habana* recibió a el vicepresidente ruso, Yuri Borisov y al presidente de la Duma Estatal de la Asamblea Federal de la Federación de Rusia, Viacheslav Volodin y consiguió la reestructuración de su deuda con Moscú.

Los préstamos, por 2.300 millones de dólares, concedidos a Cuba por Rusia entre 2006 y 2019, ayudaron a financiar inversiones en generación de energía, metales e infraestructuras de transporte, según un comunicado de la Duma.

Sobre esto, el *senador republicano Rick Scott* apuntó en su cuenta de Twitter: "El mismo día que Putin ordenó la invasión rusa a Ucrania, también* pospuso el pago de $2.3 MIL MILLONES de deuda del ilegítimo régimen comunista cubano*. Esto no es casualidad. Mientras haya amenazas a la democracia en el mundo, nuestro compromiso con la libertad no puede vacilar".
...


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> y por qué solo hay humo en un sitio en concreto? Es como si el resto de blindados más alejados, que están calcinados, llevasen ahí días o semanas.



Al parecer fueron dos operaciones primero el ataque al puente de pontones con artillería que lo destruyo y también a uno o dos tanques y otros vehículos menores no más de 10 en total, posteriormente se inicio un ataque terrestre de una formación blindada con BMP's y tanques, para limpiar la cabeza de puente, los cuales fueron barridos me imagino con artillería, ataques aéreos y los blindados y tropas que pudieron cruzar.

Es una hipótesis.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Más detalles sobre la teoría, me choca que dijera que usaron aviación, parece muy raro y lo de dos btg destruidas no hay quien se lo crea.



No se me ocurre otra explicación para los carros reventados. Eso no lo hace la artillería a distancia, son efectos de material anticarro ¿Cómo lo pones ahí si no es con aviación?

Hipotética secuencia de lo que pudo pasar:
1- Misiles de precisión para cortar el pontón
2- Artillería para ablandar un amplia zona (han podido pasar unos cuantos para cuando te has dado cuenta)
3- Aviación para cazar a los carros


----------



## clapham5 (13 May 2022)

Ya lo dijo el clapham en un post hace semanas . 
Rusia entro en esta " Guerra " con chatarra oxidada fingiendo debilidad y jugando a perder . El problema de esa estrategia es que Occidente se la ha creido y ahora va a por Rusia . NO LE TEME . Asi que Rusia , si quiere ganar , tendra que doblar y triplicar la apuesta 
El problema es que si Rusia " dobla y triplica " la apuesta Occidente , que ya no le teme porque Rusia no es " capaz de tomar ni Jarkov " 
tambien doblara y triplicara " su apuesta . Y entonces China , sorry ...la Republica Popular de China tendra que decidir de que lado se pone , cosa que los chinos ( e indios ) estan evitando a toda costa . Si China ( e India ) le dan la patada a Rusia : GAME OVER 
Y si China ( e India ) se alinean con Rusia , bueno ...pues volveremos a los anos 70's . 
Occidente dejara de comprar MADE IN CHINA , lo cual no le hara ninguna gracia a los chinos que mira por donde , tienen 3 trillones en divisas que no podran invertir en Occidente . Si China pierde el mercado occidental dejara de fabricar MADE IN CHINA 
Y las fabricas cerraran y sera el Armagedon . Porque China es un tigre de papel . 
Finlandia y Suecia se uniran a la OTAN y eso sera una humillacion para Rusia que tendra misiles de la OTAN amenazando la Flota del Mar del Norte . Esta Operacion Militar Especial esta siendo un desastre . Por que Rusia no ha atacado Kiev ? 
Por que no ha tomado Nikolayev ? Por que no ha atacado Odesa ? JOER ...deja la put%$#a Jarkov y concentrate en el Sur 
Deja a Ucrania sin salida al mar y demuestra que vas en serio . 
Es falso que Occidente se hunde sin el petroleo y el gas ruso . NIET und NIET . Eso es propaganda del Kremlin 
La realidad es que Occidente , incluso la parte mas pobre de Occidente es rica , muy rica en comparacion con el III mundo que vive en la miseria 
y eso aplica a todo el III mundo aliado de Rusia , que son pobres como ratas . 
Espana , en 1994 ano que llego el clapham a Madrid tenia un PIB de 530 billones y una crisis economica bestial . Era el famoso ano del " Vayase Sr Gonzalez , la sequia y los atentados de ETA . Y al clapham le parecio Espana el put^%$#o paraiso 
Bueno , si Espana regresase a 1994 seguiria siendo el put%$#@o paraiso . 
El clapham cree que la supervivencia de Rusia es necesaria para salvar a Occidente de si mismo .


----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Vamos a tener que buscarte a alguna buena moza en Caracas para que te haga compañía estimado conforero, estas totalmente desquiciado.



   
Es putincel, que quieres....


----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Como que artificial
> Los inversores (desde Blackrock hasta Soros) están comprando rublos porque esa moneda va a ser necesaria para pagar millones de metros cubicos de gas.
> Como que "artificial".
> Vete al banco y pide que te cambien tus billetes por rublos, y diles que la subida es artificial. Ya veras las risas.



Artificial en la medida que está intervenida, imbecil.
Cuando os conviene sois neoliberales que pedís 0 estado, pero en casos como este, sois lo más estatista del mundo.
Cuanto hipocrita vendido


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

Mmmm..... Finlandia y Suecia son caballos de troya puestos por Rusia en la alianza, están ahí para cambiarla, se que es una suposición insólita y arriesgada pero es lo que mi intuición me lleva a concluir, no creo ni que la primera ministra de Finlandia lo sepa, simplemente alguien de su entorno la ha influido.
Por ahora hay disimulo, veremos que pasa, el orgullo es el peor enemigo y creo que la OTAN (USA) peca mucho de ello.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Tranquilos que enseguida les enviarán esto.


----------



## Impresionante (13 May 2022)

Bloomberg: La UE baraja aplazar el embargo del petróleo ruso para sacar adelante otras sanciones en el caso de negativa de Hungría 

Si bien los países europeos esperan llegar a un acuerdo sobre todo el conjunto de las medidas propuestas en el marco del sexto paquete de sanciones, la idea de retrasar el embargo está ganando apoyo, escribe el medio.

. Bloomberg: La UE baraja aplazar el embargo del petróleo ruso para sacar adelante otras sanciones en el caso de negativa de Hungría

. EU Starts Considering Delay in Oil Sanctions as Hungary Digs In


----------



## España1 (13 May 2022)

Donde? Eso me lo he perdido yo! (No leo más que un rato por la noche, pero parece coincidir todos los hilo en que era debacle rusa, hasta he leído al ingeniero que predijo dónde iría el pontón)


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Memes, collages, y tontadas varias. Qué aportan todas estas sandeces a lo que estamos discutiendo aquí?


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

La artillería de precisión occidental se está comiendo a los ruSSos en el este de Ucrania. Las cosas se van a poner muy feas para putin.


----------



## imaginARIO (13 May 2022)

El pelotón malacatanero ukra, ahora si que ganan a los malvados rusos...


----------



## LIRDISM (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> No se me ocurre otra explicación para los carros reventados. Eso no lo hace la artillería a distancia, son efectos de material anticarro ¿Cómo lo pones ahí si no es con aviación?
> 
> Hipotética secuencia de lo que pudo pasar:
> 1- Misiles de precisión para cortar el pontón
> ...



Lo que me es más raro del twiter es que dijera aviación ucraniana, muy raro que Ucrania pueda atacar con aviones, pero si es rusa o alligator queda más claro.


----------



## Artedi (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Afortunadamente España todavía es un país que cae bien a Rusia, por cuestiones culturales.
> Antes caerían y por este orden de odio ruso:
> 
> a) Los polacos
> ...



Dios te oiga, pese a mis temores tengo que confirmar lo que dices. Nunca fueron más cordiales los rusos, policía incluída, que durante mi última visita al país el mes pasado.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> El pelotón malacatanero ukra, ahora si que ganan a los malvados rusos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056601
> 
> ...



Normal primo, mucha chatarra rusa.


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La escasa contribución científica de la mujeres (siendo generoso con 'escasa' y haciendo una concesión a la propaganda) en la historia humana es porque los CI extremos están todos copados por hombres (por abajo y por arriba). Por cada mujer con CI>150 debe haber decenas de hombres.
> 
> Obviamente la cultura y discriminación ha jugado en contra de las mujeres, pero eso no justifica su casi nula contribución. Por ejemplo, esas mismas sociedades jugaban en contra de las mujeres para llagar al poder; y a pesar de ello, unas cuantas reinas, desde el antiguo Egipto a Occidente, ha habido con mucho poder y que han cambiado el mundo.
> 
> Anda que no ha habido contribuciones geniales de guarros que no eran capaces ni de limpiarse el culo viviendo en unas condiciones materiales dignas de los Azov en Mariupol. Pocas mujeres con una vida infinitamente mejor han legado algo.



Veo que son ustedes valientes y pertinaces...

Como les coja Carmen...les va a dejar aturdidos.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

Sanciones por el contrario: los ingresos petroleros de Rusia aumentaron un 50% en 2022

Según la publicación, en referencia al informe de la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE), Moscú gana unos 20.000 millones de dólares al mes por las ventas de petróleo.

Los envíos desde Rusia continúan a pesar de las amenazas de la UE de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo y las principales compañías petroleras internacionales prometen detener las compras. Asia sigue siendo un comprador interesado, mientras que China e India están recogiendo carga que Europa ya no "necesita".


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

Mercenarios occidentales hablaron sobre la superioridad total del ejército ruso en los campos de batalla

Estamos azotando a los niños aquí, y no importa lo que digan sobre los rusos, tienen un ejército profesional y muchas armas modernas, dijo un infante de marina británico retirado.

Los mercenarios elogiaron la eficacia de los drones rusos, que les permiten apuntar con precisión la artillería a las posiciones del ejército ucraniano y de los extranjeros.

Los militares también denunciaron una mala organización y corrupción dentro de las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

Primeras instalaciones sociales alimentadas en Mariupol – DPR Ministerio de Carbón y Energía

El 11 de mayo, desde la subestación Mariupol 35/6 kV "Gorod-7", se suministró voltaje a la estación de bombeo del tercer aumento. Después del suministro de electricidad, especialistas del Ministerio de Construcción de la RPD y organizaciones subordinadas comenzaron el trabajo principal destinado a reanudar el suministro de agua de parte de Mariupol.

El 12 de mayo, en Mariupol, un hospital de emergencia, una estación de ambulancia, un dispensario dermatovenerológico, una estación móvil "Phoenix", la estación de bombeo de aguas residuales Novoselovskaya No. 5 de la "Compañía" Agua de Donbass de KP, así como edificios administrativos de las propias empresas de energía: la zona de distribución de Mariupol "REK" se conectaron al suministro de energía y al MES de Mariupol de State Backbone Grid Company.

"DNR en línea "


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Muchas prisas de EEUU y UK por ampliar el frente bélico hacía el Este...
Rusia, taxativa: tomará medidas "militares" si Finlandia se une a la OTAN.
Gran Bretaña, en el papel de agitador, ofreció "garantías de seguridad" 
a Finlandia y Suecia ante cualquier "acción militar de Rusia". Ya ven... 
Hoy,dicen, se cortará el flujo de gas a Finlandia por no pagar en rublos.


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dónde están esas imágenes de 80 carros ruskis?



En el otro hilo alguien posteo varias fotos diferentes y marcados con recuadros los carros abrasados, debió ser una auténtica carnicería, hay hasta un hilo de twitter de un ingeniero del ejército ukraniano describiendo como se realizó el ataque.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> El pelotón malacatanero ukra, ahora si que ganan a los malvados rusos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056601
> 
> ...



Al ritmo de bajas de Ucrania en esta guerra van a acabar combatiendo hasta los tullidos.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

Informes de la milicia de Novorossiya Z.O.V. (DNR, LNR, Ucrania, Guerra):
Ucrania ha pedido a los países de la OTAN que ayuden a entrenar pilotos en aviones occidentales, con la esperanza de recibirlos algún día como ayuda militar.

Nuevo video de Zelensky. Habló sobre conversaciones con los líderes de Eslovaquia y Finlandia, sobre sanciones contra Rusia. También dijo que "la derrota estratégica de Rusia es obvia en todo el mundo"

La armada rusa condujo una grúa flotante a la isla Zmeiny para levantar barcos ucranianos hundidos


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Algunos en occidente se están forrando con la excusa de la guerra. Ya sabéis, tenemos que hacer un esfuerzo y morirnos de frío y calor:









Las petroleras barren a la tecnología: las 10 grandes ganan 4 billones en bolsa


Las continuadas alzas de los precios de la energía -y del barril de crudo, en concreto- y el descenso en barrena que acumula la tecnología en 2022 han propiciado esta semana el sorpasso de la petrolera saudí, Aramco, como la compañía más grande del mundo por capitalización bursátil al alcanzar...



www.eleconomista.es





Rusia era un gran moderador de precios y occidente se ha pegado un tiro en los dos pies.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

Joder los Ucranianos ya estan tirando o vendiendo el material occidental a Rusia.

Según los medios sobre el terreno, ha sido capturado por las Fuerzas aliadas rusas en Donbass, el primero de los obuses M777A2 suministrados por EEUU y Australia a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

TASS.

El parlamento ucraniano termina oficialmente con el partido de la oposición, informa un legislador

Anteriormente, el presidente ucraniano anunció que la actividad de algunos partidos de la oposición, presuntamente vinculados a Rusia, incluida la Plataforma de la Oposición, se suspendió durante el período en que estuvo en vigor la ley marcial.

￼

Rada Suprema de Ucrania

© Kryuchka Yaroslav/Shutterstock/FOTODOM

KIEV, 13 de mayo ./TASS/. El legislador Alexey Goncharenko acudió a su canal de Telegram el jueves y reveló que el partido "Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida" fue liquidado en el parlamento ucraniano.

"La facción de la 'Plataforma de Oposición - Por la Vida' fue liquidada oficialmente", escribió en su blog.

Anteriormente, el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, anunció que la actividad de algunos partidos de oposición, presuntamente vinculados a Rusia, incluida la Plataforma de Oposición, se suspendió durante el período en que estuvo en vigor la ley marcial. La decisión de suspender la actividad de la facción del partido se reveló en una reunión de Verkhovna Rada (parlamento) el 14 de abril.

Los legisladores de la facción crearon un nuevo grupo parlamentario llamado Plataforma por la Vida y la Paz. Reúne a 25 personas y está dirigido por uno de los líderes del partido suspendido, Yury Boiko. Dijo que el grupo trabajaría "para garantizar la seguridad y la soberanía de Ucrania en sus fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas" y que estaba listo para una cooperación constructiva con otras facciones y grupos.


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A mi me da igual de quien somos "dependientes energéticamente", me da absolutamente igual, te lo garantizo
> Lo que me toca los huevos es que, algunos, por que no os guste mucha de la forma de pensar de la gente, cosa que comparto, os vayáis a tratar de seguir siendo dependientes de un tío que manipula políticamente sus recursos, recursos que, por cierto, los beneficios no es que vean mucho la gente, dicho sea de paso, es decir, estáis apoyando algo que, sin ser comunista, desde luego, se le parece en cuanto a la actuación y al intervencionismo estatal en toda la economía
> 
> Es decir, si estás tratando de decir, que les follen a los ucranianos, que yo quiero mi gas barato, estás diciendo eso, sin más, no lo disfracéis como "algo más justo" o "nazismo" o pollas, porque no es así, es que te suda la polla la babuschka que vive a las afuera de Kiev, punto
> ...



Tengo muchos años como para no tener ya claro que en el 99% de los conflictos lo que se ventila son intereses económicos y geoestratégicos y la libertad, la democracia, la soberanía y esas cosas son simplemente la propaganda que se le sirve a los tontos para que no se quejen. Y tengo claro que ni Putin ni Von der Leyen defienden los intereses de sus ciudadanos sino más bien los de ciertos lobbies y grupos empresariales. Ese es el problema que Rusia, sacrifica a sus soldados para beneficiar su industria energética y evitar que la UE consiga acceso directo a los recursos del Caucaso esta claro y lo que ha hecho la UE es forzar una "nueva" democracia en Ucrania para conseguir el control de esos recursos también. No va de ideologías y por cierto Putin lleva veinte años en el cargo pero ningún país de Europa ha preguntado a sus ciudadanos si deben o no suministrar armas así que no deberían dar lecciones de democracía porque nos meten en una guerra sin preguntar y asumiendo que estaremos contentos con las consecuencias y aquí ya puedes ver que muchos no estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Satori (13 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmmm..... Finlandia y Suecia son caballos de troya puestos por Rusia en la alianza, están ahí para cambiarla, se que es una suposición insólita y arriesgada pero es lo que mi intuición me lleva a concluir, no creo ni que la primera ministra de Finlandia lo sepa, simplemente alguien de su entorno la ha influido.
> Por ahora hay disimulo, veremos que pasa, el orgullo es el peor enemigo y creo que la OTAN (USA) peca mucho de ello.



He visto mucha tontería conspiparanoica en el foro, pero la parrafada de arriba se lleva la palma . Es difícil equivocarse más en menos espacio.


----------



## damnun_infectum (13 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Buenos días...ay qué bueno!.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

El primer ministro polaco quería destruir el "mundo ruso".

El "mundo ruso" es un tumor canceroso que representa una amenaza mortal para toda Europa. Por lo tanto, no es suficiente apoyar a Ucrania en su lucha militar con Rusia. Debemos erradicar por completo esta nueva y monstruosa ideología”, escribió Morawiecki en su columna en The Telegraph.

A finales de marzo, el primer ministro polaco declaró la rusofobia como "corriente principal".


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Situación al SE de Sd & #Lisichansk
Ukr está construyendo una zona fortificada en Gorskoye (estrella) Los ataques Rus vienen desde el E en Troshkanka y Orehovo (zonas rojas) y Popasna desde el S apuntando a Vorbovka (O azul) una encrucijada importante


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

Imágenes de los equipos destruidos / abandonados de las milicias de RPL() en su intento por cruzar el río Seversky Donets días atrás. Fueron 3 intentos y en todos calleron bajó fuego de artillería ucraniana.

Hoy las tropas rusas lograron cruzar el ríos Seversky y avanzan en dirección a Lyman (reconocido por el propio gobierno ucraniano)



La propaganda ucraniana dice que masacraron a 2 batallones unos 2000 hombres. Cifras irreales completamente.

Como se ve en la imagen por la concentración, se puede ver que fueron sorprendidos por el fuego de artilleria y las tripulaciones dejaron los vehículos abandonados de cualquier manera y salieron a zona refugio. No se ve ni rastro de un cadaver de esos supuestos 2000 Rusos muertos.

Hasta ahora es el mayor exito del ejercito Ucraniano pero muy lejos de lo que nos venden.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

La policía y el Ministerio de Defensa comenzaron a incautar antenas parabólicas de los residentes de Odessa.

En el contexto de la insatisfacción de los residentes de Odessa con el régimen de Kiev, las autoridades decidieron privarlos de la oportunidad de ver canales de Rusia. Así lo informa @rian_ru con referencia a un informante de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.

La fuente también informó sobre la búsqueda y detención en curso de ciudadanos prorrusos.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las mujeres tienen menor capacidad cerebral, es algo que por mucho que intenten ocultar es una realidad biológica…en cuestiones complicadas son siempre inferiores (véase ajedrez)….



Calla y vete a ver el fútbol, que es a lo máximo que llegáis algunos. ¡Menudo pedo llevas!


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

En invierno, el precio del gas en Europa puede subir hasta los 3.500 dólares los mil metros cúbicos, según un análisis de la empresa de investigación noruega Rystad Energy.

Según los analistas, en los países europeos que atraviesan una crisis energética tras la introducción de las sanciones contra Rusia, está madurando un nuevo foco de inestabilidad: la crisis del gas natural licuado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En invierno, el precio del gas en Europa puede subir hasta los 3.500 dólares los mil metros cúbicos, según un análisis de la empresa de investigación noruega Rystad Energy.
> 
> Según los analistas, en los países europeos que atraviesan una crisis energética tras la introducción de las sanciones contra Rusia, está madurando un nuevo foco de inestabilidad: la crisis del gas natural licuado.



La escasez de energía es algo cada vez más evidente, por mucho que se intente tapar con todo tipo de trucos, incluido un virus de resfriado. Pero bueno, no dejamos de estar en gran parte dirigidos por cerebros de mujeres…y eso al final se nota.


----------



## Nico (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En invierno, el precio del gas en Europa puede subir hasta los 3.500 dólares los mil metros cúbicos, según un análisis de la empresa de investigación noruega Rystad Energy.



Un rublo 8 pesetas... digo, 8 euros.


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Imágenes de los equipos destruidos / abandonados de las milicias de RPL() en su intento por cruzar el río Seversky Donets días atrás. Fueron 3 intentos y en todos calleron bajó fuego de artillería ucraniana.
> 
> Hoy las tropas rusas lograron cruzar el ríos Seversky y avanzan en dirección a Lyman (reconocido por el propio gobierno ucraniano)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056632
> ...



¿Otra finta?


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La escasez de energía es algo cada vez más evidente, por mucho que se intente tapar con todo tipo de trucos, incluido un virus de resfriado. Pero bueno, no dejamos de estar en gran parte dirigidos por cerebros de mujeres…y eso al final se nota.



El globalismo financiero no tiene género. Todos en su seno son manipulados con el mismo fin, la división artificial de los de abajo en luchas horizontales.
Se traduce en geopolítica en revisionismos y lavados de cerebro de masas de los antiguos socios de la URSS contra la Rusia actual para fragmentar a todo el continente en luchas infinitas y apropiarse más tarde los imperios financieros sus recursos. Saben que su supervivencia les va en ello y son capaces de llevar al mundo al caos para lograr, o no, su objetivo.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Memes, collages, y tontadas varias. Qué aportan todas estas sandeces a lo que estamos discutiendo aquí?



Hablo el meme mayor del foro (con permiso del pingüino gilipollas claro)


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La escasez de energía es algo cada vez más evidente



no es evidente, a Rusia le queda gas para 70 años y lo vende a precio fijo en contratos a largo plazo

Ucrania no exporta gas natural, ni petroleo asi que una guerra limitada en su territorio no afecta a la cantidad producida
la "escasez" es creada artificialmente, es como funciona este sistema
el actual alza de precios es totalmente una manipulacion de naturaleza especulativa para que se forren unos pocos a nuestra costa

las crisis economicas, como las guerras, son creadas por alguien para robar y echarle la culpa al "mercao"


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Imágenes de los equipos destruidos / abandonados de las milicias de RPL() en su intento por cruzar el río Seversky Donets días atrás. Fueron 3 intentos y en todos calleron bajó fuego de artillería ucraniana.
> 
> Hoy las tropas rusas lograron cruzar el ríos Seversky y avanzan en dirección a Lyman (reconocido por el propio gobierno ucraniano)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056632
> ...



Y¿Como se sabe que ese blindaje es de novorrusos o de Kiev? 
Porque ya somos conocedores de fotos que cuelan como de rusos y son ucros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El globalismo financiero no tiene género. Todos en su seno son manipulados con el mismo fin, la división artificial de los de abajo en luchas horizontales.
> Se traduce en geopolítica en revisionismos y lavados de cerebros de masas de los antiguos socios de la URSS contra la Rusia actual para fragmentar a todo el continente en luchas infinitas y apropiarse más tarde los imperios financieros sus recursos. Saben que su supervivencia les va en ello y son capaces de llevar al mundo al caos para lograr, o no, su objetivo.



Bueno, ya se que la ciencia muchas se veces se pasa de ella o prostituye (solo hay que ver el bozal para el virus), lo cual no evita que hombres y mujeres tengan capacidades cerebrales distintas. Intentar imponer por la fuerza a mujeres en cargos importantes a la larga solo traerá problemas…








Gender Differences Are Encoded Differently in the Structure and Function of the Human Brain Revealed by Multimodal MRI


Despite widely reported gender differences in both brain structure and brain function, very few studies have examined the relationship between the structural differences and the functional differences between genders. Here, different imaging measures including both structural [i.e., gray matter...




www.frontiersin.org




(no es políticamente correcto en occidente pero a los chinos les importa un pito)…que por cierto son los que van ganando con su comunismo a lo asiático…


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, ya se que la ciencia muchas se veces se pasa de ella o prostituye (solo hay que ver el bozal para el virus), lo cual no evita que hombres y mujeres tengan capacidades cerebrales distintas. Intentar imponer por la fuerza a mujeres en cargos importantes a la larga solo traerá problemas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, la realidad esta:









Calviño cumple su promesa y rehúsa posar para una foto en un foro por ser la única mujer


El pasado mes de febrero, Calviño ya advirtió de que no volvería a hacerse una fotografía o a participar en un debate en el que fuera la única mujer




www.elconfidencial.com





La vicepresidenta primera y ministra de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital, *Nadia Calviño*, ha *rehusado fotografiarse *con los organizadores del primer Fórum sobre Liderazgo Empresarial y Directivo 'Madrid Leaders Forum'* por ser la única mujer,* tal y como había advertido hace meses que haría si se daba esta circunstancia.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Severodonetsk -
las fuerzas rusas están luchando dentro de la ciudad de Pryvillya W de Rubizhne.
Rusia puede haber creado otro puente de pontones a través del río Donets 
ha cruzado tropas para asaltar Pryvillya. Esto presionará a Severodonetsk.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 May 2022)

Bueno, parece que a las sufridas tropas rusas les va a costar mucho liberar el Donbás. A día de hoy creo que no lo van a conseguir. Los ucro nazis continúan reforzándose y cada vez con mayor potencia de fuego. Una desgracia de guerra que se ha perdido por la negligencia o traicion del mando político


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Bueno, la realidad esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y seguro que ha colaborado en desviar grandes cantidades del presupuesto hacia cosas como las políticas de género…en su cerebro seguro que no ve problemas económicos más urgentes.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Bueno, poco a poco, y después de 8 años algunos ven ya la luz del túnel…


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y seguro que ha colaborado en desviar grandes cantidades del presupuesto hacia cosas como las políticas de género…en su cerebro seguro que no ve problemas económicos más urgentes.



No tener conciencia de clase no es támpoco una cuestión de género. Actúa en todos los cerebros de la misma manera. Todos aquí sabemos que el feminismo actual es una estrategia marketing del capital liberal destinado a los puestos subalternos. El orden social no cambia como no cambió para los negros yanquis su condición social con la presidencia de Obama o la discriminación positiva.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La guerra de guerrillas que plantea Ucrania acompañada de artillería y drones es difícil de combatir.
> 
> No es Siria donde el terreno es finito, las tropas ucranianas tienen mucho terreno que recorrer y pueden haber unidades que nunca paran en el mismo sitio.
> 
> ...



En tu caso combinas el COD con la CNN. Eso nunca es bueno.


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Nunca hemos estado más cerca del apocalipsis nuclear. Escalada inducida por la OTAN cuando Rusia no ha amenazado ni a finlandeses ni a suecos.









Rusia amenaza a Finlandia y Occidente con un choque nuclear


El Kremlin corta el suministro de gas a Finlandia y cierra el gasoducto Yamal que surte a Polonia y Alemania



www.abc.es





*El Kremlin corta el suministro de gas a Finlandia y cierra el gasoducto Yamal que surte a Polonia y Alemania
La petición de Helsinki de entrar en la OTAN tensa más el conflicto*


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Bloomberg: La UE baraja aplazar el embargo del petróleo ruso para sacar adelante otras sanciones en el caso de negativa de Hungría
> 
> Si bien los países europeos esperan llegar a un acuerdo sobre todo el conjunto de las medidas propuestas en el marco del sexto paquete de sanciones, la idea de retrasar el embargo está ganando apoyo, escribe el medio.
> 
> ...



La Unión Europea está haciendo un ridículo histórico.
Von der Hitler debería ser tironucada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hablo el meme mayor del foro (con permiso del pingüino gilipollas claro)



Joder ya estáis así  , se levanta uno para ponerse al día.....y ya veo que si pingüino gilipollas , le dais humor al hilo, sólo falta @Tierra Azul dando caña al pingüino, ella sola se basta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, los chechenos a lo suyo…


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Adrian Bocquet, un ex soldado francés que pasó varias semanas en Ucrania,
ha salido a la luz para denunciar crímenes de guerra y el uso abierto de nazis:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

MUNDO
*Las visitas de Lavrov a Argelia y Omán fueron calificadas de gran éxito para Rusia**.*


13 mayo 2022 08:47


Las visitas del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, a Argelia y Omán fueron un gran éxito para Rusia, informó el periódico británico Rai Al Youm el 13 de mayo.


Ni allí ni en la corte: Lavrov discutió los problemas con las exportaciones de trigo en Omán
Cómo reacciona el Sultanato ante la crisis de Ucrania y las sanciones contra Rusia
Tal como señala la publicación, los líderes de ambos países, el presidente Abdelmajid Tebbun y el sultán Haytham bin Tarek Al Said, en reuniones con el canciller ruso, confirmaron su intención de continuar la coordinación en el formato OPEP+, que no permitirá que los estados occidentales reemplazar los portadores de energía rusos.

El periódico señala cómo Moscú está recuperando su propia influencia en la región árabe y llama la atención sobre el hecho de que la política de Rusia en Medio Oriente difiere de las acciones de Washington y Europa, que continúan construyendo relaciones con los países árabes de manera colonial.

“Este es un gran logro para la diplomacia rusa, que históricamente ha apoyado a los árabes y ha tratado de resolver sus problemas”, dice el artículo.


El 10 de mayo, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia llegó en una visita de dos días a la capital de Omán, Muscat , donde voló desde Argelia. Allí, Lavrov se reunió con el viceprimer ministro del Consejo de Ministros de Omán, Fahd bin Mahmoud Al Said, así como con su colega, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del Sultanato Badr bin Hamad bin Hamud al-Busaidi.

Rusia y Omán tienen los mismos enfoques a favor de resolver situaciones de crisis y conflictos en Medio Oriente y África del Norte. En particular, los países están discutiendo la situación en Siria, Libia, Yemen, la zona del Golfo Pérsico, así como en la dirección palestino-israelí.

El 11 de mayo, el embajador ruso en Argelia, Igor Belyaev, en una entrevista con Izvestia, también dijo que los suministros de gas de Argelia a Europa no podrían reemplazar al combustible azul de Rusia. La capacidad de licuefacción de gas de Argelia también es limitada, dijo.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

El gas entra en la guerra


Las disputas entre Rusia y Ucrania por el tránsito del gas ruso hacia la Unión Europea han sido, desde el comienzo de la guerra en 2014, un tema recurrente tanto en los reproches mutuos entre Kiev …




slavyangrad.es











El gas entra en la guerra


13/05/2022


Las disputas entre Rusia y Ucrania por el tránsito del gas ruso hacia la Unión Europea han sido, desde el comienzo de la guerra en 2014, un tema recurrente tanto en los reproches mutuos entre Kiev y Moscú como en las negociaciones del Cuarteto de Normandía. Es más, la última cumbre de jefes de Estado o de Gobierno de Normandía, celebrada en París en diciembre de 2019 entre un optimismo desmesurado, estuvo más centrada en la resolución de la cuestión del gas que en la búsqueda de una resolución pacífica al conflicto en Donbass. La cumbre resolvió temporalmente el asunto del gas y se extendió el contrato de tránsito de gas ruso a través de Ucrania según las condiciones existentes. Desde ese momento y hasta finales de febrero, Ucrania Kiev y Naftogaz han exigido de forma reiterada un nuevo contrato de larga duración que garantizara el tránsito de gas a través del sistema ucraniano más allá del inicio de operaciones del entonces en construcción Nord Stream-2.

Sin embargo, la situación geopolítica ha cambiado, el Nord Stream-2 no es más que un mal recuerdo del pasado y Kiev cuenta ahora con nuevas fuentes de ingresos -la ayuda a fondo perdido y las líneas de crédito de cantidades tan elevadas que todas las partes son conscientes que Ucrania nunca devolverá-, el objetivo real es lograr un embargo de la Unión Europea al gas y al petróleo ruso y la situación militar permite a Ucrania dar una serie de pasos que no habrían sido aceptados por sus socios occidentales hace unas semanas. Después de años de argumentar que Rusia utilizaba el gas como chantaje a la Unión Europea, ha sido Ucrania quien ha cortado parcialmente el tránsito en lo que puede ser el inicio de una nueva guerra del gas.

*El chantaje del gas*

Original: Rybar

A lo largo de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, el tránsito de gas ha sido una _vaca sagrada_ tanto para Moscú como para Kiev. Era un _win-win_ para ambos bandos, que se beneficiaban a pesar de las duras batallas entre ellos. Pero ahora parece que ese consenso tácito ha terminado.

El 10 de mayo, el Operador del Sistema de Transporte de Gas de Ucrania (OGTS) anunció la detención, por causas de fuerza mayor, de la estación de medición de gas de Sojranovka, a través de la cual transita actualmente el 24% del gas. A causa de ello, el operador propuso transferir esos volúmenes a otra estación, Sudya, que transita el 76% restante y que se encuentra bajo control de Ucrania. La estación de Sojranovka, por el contrario, está situada en la región de Lugansk, cerca de Novopsk. Allí trabaja el personal ucraniano, aunque la estación esté controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desde principios de marzo.

OGTS notificó oficialmente a Gazprom que los volúmenes de gas que transitan a través de Sojranovka no iban a ser tenidos en cuenta y que el operador no iba a aceptarlos. Con ello, Ucrania bloqueó _de facto_ un cuarto del gas que transita a través del país.

Gazprom respondió que no había ninguna causa de fuerza mayor, que el personal ucraniano continúa trabajando y que es técnicamente imposible transferir el 24% del tránsito a la estación de Sudya. Pero para entonces Alemania ya había registrado un descenso del tránsito del 24%.

El 11 de mayo, el presidente de Naftogaz Ukraina, Yury Vitrenko hizo acto de presencia y recordó que el acuerdo de 2019 implica “bombear o pagar”. Es decir, Rusia está obligada a pagar por el tránsito de gas pese a la reducción actual del volumen. Gazprom firmó ese acuerdo cuando Zelensky se convirtió en presidente de Ucrania ante la ingenua esperanza de lograr una cooperación constructiva y la resolución del conflicto. Resultó ser lo que resultó ser.

“Podemos repetirlo”, escribió Vitrenko recordando que con la firma del contrato Rusia pagó a Ucrania 3000 millones de dólares por la decisión de la Corte de Arbitraje de Estocolmo. Otro gesto hacia Zelensky y su equipo con la ingenua esperanza de amistad.

Después de que Rusia aumentara el tránsito por la central de Sudya el 11 de mayo y detuviera el bombeo a través de la central de Rasskazovka, el director ejecutivo de OGTS, Serhiy Makogon, acusó inmediatamente a Rusia de bloquear el suministro de gas a las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. Según Makogon, las autoridades rusas son responsables de la “catástrofe humanitaria” en esas zonas.

¿Qué pasa realmente?

El habitual chantaje ucraniano que hemos visto durante ocho años. Ucrania bloquea el suministro y culpa a Rusia de ello. En el futuro, el suministro de gas a la Unión Europea se verá interrumpido y se culpará exclusivamente a la Federación Rusa. Todo ello encaja perfectamente en la mitología que se ha construido alrededor de la escalada del conflicto en Ucrania. Y sufrirán, ante todo, los residentes de Ucrania y de la Unión Europea, a los que una vez más se dirá que Vladimir Putin ha decidido personalmente dejarles sin gas en invierno.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No tener conciencia de clase no es támpoco una cuestión de género. Actúa en todos los cerebros de la misma manera. Todos aquí sabemos que el feminismo actual es una estrategia marketing del capital liberal destinado a los puestos subalternos. El orden social no cambia como no cambió para los negros yanquis su condición social con la presidencia de Obama o la discriminación positiva.



Da igual. La misoginia es otro caramelo envenenado para caer en maniobras de diversión.
No es por nada que se haya atomizado la sociedad hasta el limite.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (13 May 2022)




----------



## MagicPep (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa, los chechenos a lo suyo…



Ya hasta en El Inmundo link videos de ellos 

Las fuerzas especiales de Chechenia toman la planta química de Zarya: "Hay francotiradores" - ELMUNDOTV


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La escasez de energía es algo cada vez más evidente, por mucho que se intente tapar con todo tipo de trucos, incluido un virus de resfriado. Pero bueno, no dejamos de estar en gran parte dirigidos por cerebros de mujeres…y eso al final se nota.



Si se racionalizaran los consumos...

Cuanta gente vive con menos de un euro al dia??? Tres cuartas partes del mundo???

Cuanto consume el ciudadano del primer mundo...empecemos por la honestidad intelectual...


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Da igual. La misoginia es otro caramelo envenenado para caer en maniobras de diversión.
> No es por nada que se haya atomizado la sociedad hasta el limite.



Misoginia...veo las oposiciones y como se discrimina positivamente a las mujeres...como si fueran discapacitadas...

Androginia es lo que hay...a mi nick me remito...soy un nestor 4...

Cualquier dia vendran a por mi...


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Misoginia...veo las oposiciones y como se discrimina positivamente a las mujeres...como si fueran discapacitadas...
> 
> Androginia es lo que hay...a mi nick me remito...soy un nestor 4...
> 
> Cualquier dia vendran a por mi...



No lo creo. Eres un equidistante liberal muy útil. Te comportas como se espera. Llámalo disidencia controlada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

*Experto: Rusia intentará tomar el control del suministro de gas alternativo a la UE

Aún falta mucho para que Europa rechace por completo el gas de Rusia. No existen fuentes alternativas de suministro, no se desarrolla la energía verde. Sin embargo, la UE y la Federación Rusa se están asegurando por adelantado en caso de un desarrollo negativo de los acontecimientos y están tratando de ser proactivos. Por ejemplo, si Europa decide reducir el suministro de materias primas de Rusia, Moscú no tendrá más remedio que intentar tomar el control de fuentes alternativas de suministro de gas natural a la UE. La agencia NoonPost escribe sobre esto en un artículo del columnista Abdel Hakim ar-Ruweida. *

Los medios de comunicación mundiales informan que Rusia está expresando un gran interés en invertir en un gasoducto submarino intercontinental desde Nigeria a Marruecos y más allá de Europa. Según el proyecto, la carretera de tránsito debe convertirse en la más larga del mundo, su longitud es de 5660 kilómetros. El acuerdo sobre la creación de un consorcio de contratistas se firmó en 2016. Desde entonces, los países africanos han estado buscando inversores e ingenieros para crear una infraestructura tan compleja; por su cuenta, comenzaron solo un desarrollo demostrativo de la tubería, iniciando un trabajo simbólico.

Europa no tenía mucha prisa por participar en el proyecto, ya que todos estos años ha estado recibiendo constantemente materias primas de Rusia. Ahora que el problema de la diversificación se ha vuelto muy serio, la UE puede mostrar interés. Sin embargo, Moscú vio la tendencia mucho antes.

Unirse a un proyecto a gran escala ayudará a la Federación Rusa no solo a evitar la pérdida de ingresos por la reducción de las exportaciones a Europa, sino también a mantener el prestigioso estatus de "rey del gas".

– escribe el experto.

Rusia tiene todas las posibilidades de entrar en el proyecto. En primer lugar, hay suficientes fondos para la inversión y, en segundo lugar, hay mucha experiencia en la construcción de tuberías troncales largas bajo el agua. Además, la participación en un proyecto histórico para los países africanos también fortalecerá la posición de la Federación Rusa en la región. Sin embargo, según Abdel Hakim, Occidente intentará a toda costa evitar que Nigeria y Marruecos lleguen a un acuerdo con los rusos. Pero la lucha será obstinada, ya que Moscú no tiene dónde retirarse. Después del petróleo, el sector del gas es el segundo más importante para el presupuesto y el desarrollo económico .

En la situación actual, lo más probable es que Europa también preste atención a este proyecto, ya que a través de él se pueden bombear al menos parcialmente los volúmenes necesarios de combustible. En cualquier caso, las entregas por gasoducto son más rentables que el GNL móvil, que tiene márgenes adicionales objetivos. El resultado de la confrontación entre la UE y la Federación Rusa dependerá del paquete de inversión y las capacidades tecnológicas de las partes.


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si se racionalizaran los consumos...
> 
> Cuanta gente vive con menos de un euro al dia??? Tres cuartas partes del mundo???
> 
> Cuanto consume el ciudadano del primer mundo...empecemos por la honestidad intelectual...



Cualquier día termináis con el bongo las rastas y la flauta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

Lo que no te contarán en los mass-mierda EU sobre el corte de gas de Ucraina a EU y porque Rusia no parará la guerra hasta llegar a Transnitria, entre otras cosas por el gas....

*La válvula se está cerrando: ¿Por qué la propia Kiev decidió limitar el suministro de gas ruso a Europa?*


El día anterior, sucedió algo que tenía que suceder. El tránsito ininterrumpido de gas a través del GTS ucraniano, que continuó a pesar de las hostilidades activas, se interrumpió por primera vez. Además, no fue Moscú quien hizo esto, sino el propio Kiev, dejando a Europa sin una parte significativa de los suministros diarios de combustible azul. ¿Qué están tratando de lograr los anglosajones detrás del régimen de Zelensky y cómo debería reaccionar Rusia? 


*la válvula se cierra*

El 10 de mayo de 2022, el Operador del Sistema de Transporte de Gas de Ucrania (OGTSU) informó que el día anterior, el 9 de mayo, supuestamente ocurrió una extracción no autorizada de gas del gasoducto principal Soyuz en el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk. Según la parte ucraniana, alguien allí abrió la válvula puente 17u, robando parte del gas destinado a los consumidores europeos. Dado que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya habían perdido el control de la estación de medición de gas (GIS) de Sokhranovka en la LPR “ocupada”, donde supuestamente sucedió todo, Kiev dijo que ya no podían garantizar el tránsito seguro del gas. Habiendo anunciado fuerza mayor el 11 de mayo, OGTSU dejó de aceptar combustible azul ruso a través del GIS mencionado.

Dado que es imposible continuar bombeando gas a través de la tubería bloqueada, porque esto conducirá a su ruptura, Gazprom se vio obligada a dejar de bombear a través de Sokhranovka. Ahora los flujos de exportación pasan por el GIS "Sudzha" (el punto de entrada a Ucrania desde Rusia del MGP "Urengoy - Pomary - Uzhgorod"), que todavía se encuentra en el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En Kiev, exigen transferir todos sus volúmenes de Sokhranivka a Sudzha, pero la corporación estatal rusa explica que esto es imposible por varias razones.

*En primer lugar*, según el acuerdo de tránsito actual, Gazprom está obligado a bombear a través del GTS ucraniano hasta 2024 a 40 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, o alrededor de 159,59 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día. De estos, la participación de "Sudzha" representa 77 millones de metros cúbicos diarios, el SIG "Sokhranovka" - 32,6 millones. Es simplemente tecnológicamente imposible simplemente tomar y reconstruir la estructura de suministro a la vez.

*En segundo lugar* , por parte de Kiev, el requisito de mover el punto de entrada del tránsito de gas es una violación directa del acuerdo celebrado en 2019 entre Gazprom y Naftogaz.

El representante oficial de la corporación estatal Sergey Kupriyanov comentó sobre la situación de la siguiente manera:

Gazprom cumple plenamente todas sus obligaciones con los consumidores europeos, suministra gas para el tránsito de conformidad con el contrato y el acuerdo del operador, los servicios de tránsito están totalmente pagados. La transferencia de volúmenes a GIS "Sudzha", basada en el esquema de flujo ruso, es tecnológicamente imposible, la distribución de volúmenes está claramente detallada en el acuerdo de cooperación, y la parte ucraniana lo sabe muy bien.
La reducción de los volúmenes de suministro provocada por las acciones unilaterales de la OGTSU llevó a que los consumidores europeos recibieran inmediatamente menos del 34% de la capacidad reservada y pagada por Gazprom. Alemania, uno de los patrocinadores y patrocinadores del régimen de Kiev, recibió un 25% menos de gas de lo esperado. ¿Por qué Ucrania se dispara a sí misma en el pie, o más bien, qué intentan lograr los titiriteros que la controlan?

Las acciones destructivas de Kiev pueden parecer extrañas, pero solo a primera vista. De hecho, hay un grano racional en ellos.

En primer lugar, hay que tener en cuenta que, de acuerdo con el acuerdo de 5 años firmado entre Gazprom y Naftogaz, la corporación estatal rusa debe pagar los servicios de tránsito a través del GTS ucraniano, independientemente de que el tránsito se realice o no. . En cualquier caso, hasta 2024, Gazprom tendrá que "desatar" mucho dinero a OGTSU.

La restricción parcial del tránsito de gas ruso a Europa encaja bien en el plan para expulsar a Gazprom del mercado energético europeo. Literalmente desde el primer día, cuando Estados Unidos comenzó a "limpiar la limpieza" activamente para el costoso GNL estadounidense, quedó claro que, tarde o temprano, Kiev, con un pretexto plausible, cerraría la válvula de su GTS para obtener combustible azul de Gazprom. Ahora se ha encontrado un pretexto conveniente en forma de "ocupación rusa", se ha formado inmediatamente una escasez de energía artificial en el Viejo Mundo, cuyos precios nuevamente comenzarán a establecer récord tras récord, los buques tanque de GNL cambiarán de rumbo. Como resultado, todo esto terminará inevitablemente con el colapso de la industria europea, donde los "salvadores", los anglosajones, vendrán con un nuevo "Plan Marshall". Nada personal, solo negocios.

Finalmente, cabe mencionar que en paralelo, los titiriteros de Zelensky están resolviendo otra importante tarea. A través del gasoducto Soyuz, su continuación, el gasoducto transbalcánico, se suministró gas a los países del sudeste de Europa, incluidos Moldavia, Rumania, Bulgaria y Turquía. El Turkish Stream se construyó para reemplazar esta ruta del sur. Su continuación, la Corriente de los Balcanes, atraviesa Bulgaria y Serbia hasta Hungría. Parte de la infraestructura del antiguo gasoducto transbalcánico en el territorio de Turquía y Bulgaria está incluida en el "gasoducto balcánico" alternativo. Fue posible volver a conectarse al gas ruso, sin pasar por Ucrania, todos los países del sudeste de Europa, con la excepción de Moldavia.

Y que Dios la bendiga, con Moldavia, a la que no le gusta pagar el gas suministrado, pero Transnistria también depende de ello. El bloqueo de la válvula por parte de Kiev en el GIS "Sokhanovka" golpea simultáneamente no solo a Europa occidental, sino también al enclave más prorruso, ubicado entre Moldavia y Ucrania. Es decir, los anglosajones continúan elevando activamente las apuestas en el juego.

*¿Qué debe hacer Moscú?*

Es posible cargar el Nord Stream y el gasoducto Yamal-Europa con los volúmenes caídos debido a las acciones de la OGTSU, lo que resolverá los problemas de los consumidores de Europa occidental, pero no de Transnistria. Y puede usar la situación actual para negarse a cumplir el humillante acuerdo de tránsito con Ucrania. Las violaciones de sus condiciones por parte de Kiev son obvias, y estos son motivos suficientes para que la propia Gazprom declare fuerza mayor.

La suspensión por tiempo indefinido del suministro de gas a Europa, que ha declarado de facto la guerra a Rusia y la libra a través del régimen de Kiev, será una respuesta económica adecuada, pues ahora hay una excelente razón.

En cuanto al destino futuro de Transnistria, la solución a este problema es posible, lamentablemente, solo por la fuerza y será el resultado de la derrota militar de Ucrania.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

¡Buenos días!
"Tulipanes" entierran gallos en"azovstali".

t.me/boris_rozhin/48424


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Finlandia pide su entrada en la OTAN con urgencia.



Finlandia quiere repetir la historia de 1939, se acerca a la NATO y tienen su segunda Talvisota.

*"Aquel que no conoce su historia está condenado a repetirla" **Napoleon Bonaparte*


----------



## Nicors (13 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 1 BGT y 1500 muertos.
> 
> Los ucranianos tenian en todo momento monitorizados a los rusos y esperaron a que estuvieran cruzando para fulminarlos.
> 
> ...



Tiene que ser más de un batallón táctico, son casi 60 vehículos blindados masacrados.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Los talibanes están interesados en comprar petróleo y gas ruso. El Emirato Islámico de Afganistán tiene la intención de celebrar un acuerdo sobre el suministro energético ruso a Afganistán.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48425


----------



## Trajanillo (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, parece que a las sufridas tropas rusas les va a costar mucho liberar el Donbás. A día de hoy creo que no lo van a conseguir. Los ucro nazis continúan reforzándose y cada vez con mayor potencia de fuego. Una desgracia de guerra que se ha perdido por la negligencia o traicion del mando político



Pues el Donbas lo tiene casi controlado, otra cosa es Jarkov, pero Doneskt y Lugansk deben de estar casi.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Dólar 63.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48423


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

_Enorme número de camiones que transportan grano ucraniano a Europa a través de Moldavia
Este año la cosecha de grano ha sido significativamente menor que la de años anteriores, pero la mayor parte de lo que tienen se exporta como trueque para la entrega de armas.
Cuando la escasez de alimentos se haga pública, culparán a Rusia

_


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Otro intento de escalar las tensiones en Transnistria.
Un hombre no identificado intentó incendiar una oficina de reclutamiento militar y un depósito de petróleo con cócteles molotov.
No se ha producido ningún daño. Los intentos de incendio fueron rápidamente sofocados.
Ahora se busca al personaje (muy probablemente vinculado a Ucrania).

t.me/boris_rozhin/48422


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

jo,jo,jo


MUNDO
*Coordinador del acuerdo nuclear de la UE detenido en el aeropuerto de Fráncfort*

*Enrique Mora, el subjefe del servicio de política exterior de la Unión Europea,* quien coordina las negociaciones en Viena sobre un acuerdo nuclear con Irán, fue detenido en Alemania, en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt. Él mismo lo anunció el 13 de mayo.

“
“Fui detenido por la policía alemana en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt cuando iba de Teherán a Bruselas. Ni una sola explicación”, escribió en su cuenta de Twitter.
Se nota que le quitaron el pasaporte y los teléfonos a Mora. Más tarde anunció que había sido puesto en libertad.
Anteriormente, el 11 de mayo, se informó que Mora se reunió en Teherán con el principal negociador de Irán en Viena sobre el Plan de Acción Integral Conjunto (JCPOA), Ali Bagheri. Las partes discutieron los asuntos restantes y no resueltos en las conversaciones en Viena sobre la reanudación del JCPOA sobre el programa nuclear iraní y el levantamiento de las sanciones de Estados Unidos contra Teherán.
Previo a esto, el 26 de abril, la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, dijo que la administración estadounidense estaba preocupada por el hecho de que Irán podría crear armas nucleares en las próximas dos semanas. Señaló que desde que Estados Unidos se retiró del JCPOA bajo el expresidente Donald Trump, Irán ha acelerado rápidamente su programa nuclear y ha reducido la cooperación con los inspectores internacionales.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

La creciente influencia del Reino Unido ha sido un tema cada vez más frecuente en este canal en los últimos días, sobre todo en el contexto del próximo ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN.

He decidido mostrarles cómo es la esfera de influencia del Reino Unido en la región nórdica. El mapa destaca los miembros de la Fuerza Expedicionaria Conjunta (JEF) dirigida por los británicos. La estructura, que en un principio pretendía ser de la OTAN, está controlada precisamente por los británicos. Suecia y Finlandia no tuvieron ningún problema en unirse a ella sin ser miembros de la OTAN.

Para vender sus intereses en el Ártico, y aún más en la región del Báltico, Gran Bretaña puede hacerlo con bastante facilidad, al menos mientras sus objetivos no contradigan las intenciones de Estados Unidos.

Los militares británicos más activos, junto con el equipo, están siendo llevados al Báltico en este momento.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48411


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

Ya ha sido puesto en libertad...-dejo sus twits que luego se borran.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Fuertes combates en las afueras de Ugledar (parte de la DNR ocupada por los ucronazis).

La aldea de Pavlovka, adyacente a la periferia sur-suroeste de la ciudad. Pavlovka, que linda con las afueras del sur-suroeste de Ugledar, ha cambiado de manos varias veces.

El enemigo ha sido expulsado de nuevo de la aldea, y las unidades de asalto aliadas intentan ganar un punto de apoyo.

Se están produciendo graves bombardeos. El enemigo está arrasando la aldea con calibres de 152 mm. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48427


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya ha sido puesto en libertad...-dejo sus twits que luego se borran.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056755



Democracias comportandose como dictaduras en cuanto las cosas no son como te gustan ... Esto ya lo hemos visto hace muy poco con el COVID y cada vez lo veremos más.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> No deja de ser admirable ver a los ucranianos dando su vida por integrarse en los valores occidentales.
> 
> Es decir, integrarse en:
> 
> ...



Si un gobierno alegal te recluta para una guerra injusta o para autodestruir el pais, un cuartelazo esta justificado !!!.

PD- Siempre les quedara la opcion de pasarse a los novorrusos, aprovechas una guardia en el frente o la noche, para cruzar la tierra de nadie.


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Esto ya se puede leer en las noticias sobre la inflacion, la gente ataca al viejo senil por mandar recursos a mansalva a Ucrania y no contener los altisimos precios de los productos en USA, muchos dicen que la guerra larga es lo que mas le gusta a USA, pero al ritmo como esta cayendo las bolsas, la inflacion, lo de China, USA no llega a fin de año hecha mierda economicamente, ya Biden salio hace un par de dias si ideas diciendo que no tenia un plan, culpando a Putin, China y los republicanos de la situacion luego la Psaki tratando de explicar lo que no hizo Biden y la termino mas de cagar jajajaja.



Suelo valorar ampliamente a los presidentes de USA... su labor es bastante más complicada de lo que parece, no dominan como muchos suelen pensar todo el escenario, es más normalmente ni siquiera controlan una parcela de poder suficiente para poder manejar el pais como quisiesen... dicho lo cual...

Biden me parece un auténtico desmadre en toda regla y un presidente que no hace en ningún caso justicia a lo que su cargo requiere... es un MAL ACTOR, que está intentando EMULAR a un abuelito gaga, con la finalidad de que los rusos le crean su actuación y consideren que un loco lo mismo acaba lanzando una bomba nucelar...

Hay que ser muy cretino para aceptar este tipo de actuaciones y mucho más para llevarlas a efecto. Hay una cierta DIGNIDAD inherente al cargo que representas que estás obligado a mantener... no es una OPCION, es una OBLIGACION... Merkel, que no fue, ni es, ni será santo de mi devoción, SIN EMBARGO entendía perfectamente ESTA MÁXIMA de la necesidad de mantener esa DIGNIDAD...

Hay formas de comportamiento que son vomitibas... hoy USA tiene un problema que va mucho más allá de su credibilidad o incluso de su capacidad o incapacidad... se llama DIGNIDAD y no parecen ser CONSCIENTES de lo que eso significa...

Y cuidado, Trump no es que fuese la excelencia, pero hasta Biden hay un trecho demasiado amplio...

Lo más terrible es imaginar que una potencia tan inmensa como es USA, no sea capaz de tener UN LIDER, alguien MINIMAMENTE creible, MINIMAMENTE decente para un cargo como el de presidente... es algo cuando menos INAUDITO y que es indicativo de que sus VALORES o sus CAPACIDADES están totalmente perdidas...

¿¿¿¿Cómo es posible que la mayor potencia sobre la tierra tenga a alguien como Biden de presidente????...

Qué ha acontecido en un país que ha tenido a Roosvelt frente a Hitler o Stalin... que ha creado mitos como Kenedy... o ha hecho presidentes a generales como Einsenhower... o a un tipo que para mí nunca ha sido suficientemente valorado como Obama...

Biden es lo que puede ofrecer hoy EE.UU... es terrible...

Hubo un momento trágico en Roma en que la República dió paso al imperio... probablemente fue un momento en que esa falta de liderazgo dió como resultado una anarquía absurda y descontrol total y absoluto del poder... al final, por necesidad se impuso un MANDO FUERTE y CENTRALIZADO, como pauta para gobernar la ANARQUÍA... o eso o la hecatombe...

En EE.UU. guste o no guste, más temprano que tarde tendra que surgir alguien que IMPONGA un estado de las cosas, que ponga de patitas en la calle el desmadre general que HAN IMPUESTO toda una caterba de indocumentados y vendepatrias, que han llevado al Tio Sam a un lodazal inmenso... o lo hacen o simplemente me temo, no serán ni rusos, ni chinos, ni europeos, ni sudamericanos quienes les descabalguen de su pedestal; serán SUS PROPIOS BUITRES interiores, desesperados por llevarse el último resto de vida que quede a esa sociedad en forma de CAUDALES y el que quede que apechugue...

DEMASIADO TODO...

Y cuidado, que Europa no está mucho mejor...

Putin en realidad fue eso... un "hasta aquí hemos llegado" en la INDIGNIDAD, frente al borracho de Yeltsin...

EE.UU. y Europa no menos, PRECISAN desesperadamente eso, un golpe contra la INDIGNIDAD global que los gobierna... lo terrible es que nuestra sociedad aún no ha vivido esa indignidad en sus bolsillos y me temo que si no se vive, no se llega a entender la importancia de que no se caiga a ese nivel de aberración... es triste, pero quizás es lo que tenga que ser...

Lo que tú cuentas, no es más que una muestra más de ese estado de las cosas... y no es para que uno se ría... no, no lo es...


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

El LNR dijo que la zona industrial de Rubizhne había sido completamente despejada tras prolongados combates. Ayer mismo se publicaron imágenes de la planta de Zorya.
Ucrania confirmó oficialmente que el puente entre Rubizhne y Severodonetsk había sido destruido. Después de perder la zona industrial de Rubizhne, Voyevodka (aunque todavía hay combates cerca de la aldea) y de volar el puente, ya está en la agenda un asalto directo a los barrios de Severodonetsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48428


----------



## agarcime (13 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Situación al SE de Sd & #Lisichansk
> Ukr está construyendo una zona fortificada en Gorskoye (estrella) Los ataques Rus vienen desde el E en Troshkanka y Orehovo (zonas rojas) y Popasna desde el S apuntando a Vorbovka (O azul) una encrucijada importante



ukr no está construyendo nada. A ver si nos vamos enterando que es la OTAN y no Ukr


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo que no te contarán en los mass-mierda EU sobre el corte de gas de Ucraina a EU y porque Rusia no parará la guerra hasta llegar a Transnitria, entre otras cosas por el gas....
> 
> *La válvula se está cerrando: ¿Por qué la propia Kiev decidió limitar el suministro de gas ruso a Europa?*
> 
> ...




No hacen falta sesudos análisis para explicarlo.

Esa estación de bombeo está en territorio controlado por los rusos, y, aunque la manejan ucranianos, no pueden trapichear con una parte del gas que pasa por ahí. Por eso quieren ( o querían ) desviar el flujo a otra estación situada en territorio ucraniano donde poder seguir trapicheando.

Tan sencillo como eso.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Corre Forrest, corre...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Los despellejadores se lo saltan todo:


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Otra talibana cristiana:


----------



## Don Luriio (13 May 2022)

Según teleotan los rusos de la zona liberada prefieren a los nacionalistas ucranianos. Parece que ya dan por perdido el Donbass. 










El error de cálculo de Putin en el Donbás: "El rechazo de la población es considerable"


La apoyo de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos del Donbás ha cambiado dos meses y medio después de que Rusia comenzara la invasión de Ucrania.



www.rtve.es




*
Análisis | Guerra en Ucrania**El error de cálculo de Putin en el Donbás: "El rechazo de la población a los soldados rusos es considerable"*


El panorama humanitario que ha dejado la guerra ha cambiado la actitud de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos
Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, sigue la última hora del conflicto en directo
13.05.2022 | actualización* 07:13 horas*


Por_LAURA GÓMEZ DÍAZ_

Un militar ucraniano en Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania _EFE/EPA/STR_
*7 min.*
El apoyo de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos del Donbás ha cambiado dos meses y medio después de que Rusia comenzara la invasión de Ucrania. El panorama humanitario que ha dejado la guerra en Ucrania, con* miles de muertos y millones de desplazados*, ha hecho que un sector de la población prorrusa de esta región, en el este de Ucrania,* no vea con buenos ojos la llegada de tropas rusas.*
"El rechazo de la población a los soldados rusos es considerable, *sobre todo después de lo que han visto en Mariúpol y en Bucha*", afirma a RTVE.es el politólogo ucraniano Víktor Savkiv.
La prioridad del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en la guerra de Ucrania siempre ha sido tomar la región del Donbás. Después de semanas sin lograr tomar Kiev, Rusia anunció que su principal objetivo era "liberar" esta región, donde Moscú afirma que los *ciudadanos prorrusos estaban sometidos y reprimidos.*
A pesar de que las tropas rusas *esperaban ser recibidas con los brazos abiertos y que la población ucraniana colaborara con ellas*, la actitud no ha sido la deseada por Rusia. "La gente en esas zonas del Donbás probablemente lo que quieren es que termine la guerra que llevan ocho años sufriendo", opina el profesor de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad Complutense, Javier Morales. "Las tácticas que ha empleado el Ejército ruso en la invasión están siendo tan brutales que están causando muchas víctimas en esas regiones (Donetsk y Lugansk) que en el resto de Ucrania. Las* propias tácticas de los rusos han contribuido a arruinar la posible imagen de liberadores* que los rusos esperaban tener", añade.
Los expertos coinciden en que es *muy complicado que Rusia pueda controlar totalmente la región del Donbás*, donde el conflicto armado ha estado activo desde 2014 entre separatistas prorrusos y el Ejército ucraniano, pero ven* improbable que el presidente ruso termine renunciando a esta zona* de Ucrania.
*Arruinada la imagen de “liberadores”*
Después de finalizar la primera fase de su “operación militar especial” en Ucrania y* tras no lograr tomar la capital ucraniana*, Rusia anunció que el principal objetivo de la ofensiva se centraba en “liberar” completamente la región del Donbás. Moscú denuncia que en esta zona los *ciudadanos prorrusos estaban sometidos y reprimidos. *Las fuerzas rusas esperaban que en esta región la población ucraniana les recibiera con los brazos abiertos y colaborara con ellos. Sin embargo,* la actitud no ha sido la deseada por Moscú.*
“Es difícil saber si ha habido casos de colaboración o cuántos ha habido exactamente, pero* no parecen haber sido significativos o suficientes para facilitar la entrada de las tropas rusas *más allá de donde ya estaban interviniendo”, afirma el profesor Morales. “Esa idea que Rusia tenía de que la población del este de Ucrania iba a estar a su favor e iba a apoyar a sus tropas no era solamente propaganda, sino que ellos mismos parece que creían en parte que realmente era así”, asevera.





3.20 min
Rusia anuncia el inicio de una nueva fase en su ofensiva para "liberar" la región del Donbás
A juicio del investigador principal de Seguridad y Defensa del Real Instituto Elcano, Félix Arteaga, “es difícil que las fuerzas rusas pensaran que una invasión militar iba a facilitar la bienvenida de estos habitantes”. “*Rusia tenía esperanzas de que el avance fuera sencillo*, ya que las fuerzas ucranianas no han podido reforzar ahí las posiciones porque estaban centradas en la capital, pero no lo está siendo”, subraya el experto.
Por su parte, el politólogo Savkiv afirma que "incluso las personas que antes eran muy cercanas a Rusia, no solo rusoparlantes, sino las que seguían viendo a Rusia como un país hermano con el que apenas había diferencias,* después de esta intervención lo ven como un agresor claro*”, recalca Savkiv.
*Hartazgo y situación humanitaria dramática*
Es difícil estimar la cifra de personas que han perdido la vida en el conflicto desde que Rusia comenzó la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Según Naciones Unidas, el número de civiles fallecidos se sitúa en* más de 3.500 personas, entre ellas al menos 239 niños,* pero han añadido que sospechan que son muchos más.
La región de Járkov es una de las más castigadas por los ataques del Ejército ruso, que trata de conseguir a través de esa zona el control total de las regiones prorrusas de Donetsk y Lugansk, en el Donbás.
Además, según datos del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Refugiados, la guerra en Ucrania ha forzado a *más de 5,8 millones de personas a salir del país* y hay *más de 8 millones de desplazados internos*, según la Organización Internacional para las Migraciones.
A Flourish data visualization
“En Donetsk también hay un movimiento de refugiados y desplazados porque temen que el territorio se va a convertir en una zona de enfrentamiento”, explica Arteaga. “Se va retrasando el asalto y la ocupación, pero es evidente que, siendo el objetivo principal de Rusia recuperar esos territorios, *tarde o temprano la población civil que quede se verá envuelta en situaciones de guerra*”, añade.
Este panorama humanitario ha hecho que las circunstancias hayan cambiado para los ciudadanos prorrusos en la región del Donbás. Morales afirma que “es difícil saber cómo puede haber cambiado la opinión pública entre los habitantes del Donbás a raíz de la invasión, pero en los años anteriores se veía el *hartazgo y una situación humanitaria para la población local dramática*”.
Según una encuesta telefónica realizada por ‘_The Washington Post_’ en enero entre ciudadanos que viven en Donetsk y Lugansk, un *42% de las personas prefería permanecer en Ucrania*, frente al *31% que consideraba mejor que su región fuera anexionada por Rusia*. Tan solo el 9% de los encuestados optaron por la independencia.


*El Donbás, 'zona cero' del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania: "Es mejor vivir en cualquier otro sitio que aquí"*

“En el Donbás, tradicionalmente no había habido un sentimiento favorable a la separación del Estado ucraniano ni tampoco anexionarse a Rusia. Lo que había era una *reivindicación de una identidad cultural más cercana a la rusa*”, explica el profesor de la Universidad Complutense, quien señala que “el argumento inicial de Rusia se basaba en una *exageración de las diferencias culturales que había en esas zonas de Ucrania”.*
Por su parte, Félix Arteaga afirma que “a medida que las tropas rusas van ocupando ciudades, los habitantes (del Donbás) se dan cuenta de que han perdido todos sus derechos, sus ahorros, porque ahora les obligan a trabajar en rublos, que ya no cuentan con la presencia del Estado ucraniano y que no saben cuándo o si volverá a ser territorio ucraniano”.
*Improbable que Putin renuncie al Donbás*
A pesar de que en la primera fase de la invasión de Ucrania intentara hacerse con el control de territorios en diferentes puntos del país, la *prioridad de Putin siempre ha sido tomar la región del Donbás.* Después de que fracasaran sus planes iniciales, Rusia anunció que su principal objetivo pasaba a ser controlar totalmente el sur de Ucrania y los territorios de Donetsk y Lugansk, con la intención de crear un corredor terrestre hasta Crimea, la península que se anexionó en 2014.
Durante su discurso por el Día de la Victoria, que conmemora el triunfo de la Unión Soviética sobre la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el presidente ruso se dirigió a los soldados en el Donbás: “*Están luchando por su patria, por su futuro, para que nadie olvide las lecciones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*, para que no haya sitio para los nazis”.
Además, durante la celebración de los aniversarios de las declaraciones de independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk, el presidente Putin ha afirmado a sus líderes que Rusia *defenderá "la independencia, soberanía e integridad territorial de la república"*. "*Podremos superar todas las dificultades y alcanzar la victoria*", ha añadido.


*Putin culpa a la OTAN de una guerra "inevitable" y anima a sus soldados en el Donbás: "Lucháis por la madre patria"*

El conflicto armado entre separatistas prorrusos y el Ejército ucraniano en el Donbás ha estado activo desde 2014, pero Savkiv afirma que Rusia tiene* “muy difícil” controlar totalmente la región*, ya que “en esta zona están concentradas las tropas ucranianas mejor preparadas, mejor equipadas y con mayor experiencia”. “Se trata de *una zona muy bien fortificada porque está en guerra desde hace ocho años*”, explica el politólogo ucraniano, quien asegura que “tanto las tropas como la población ucranianas estaban preparadas para un intento de anexión de Rusia”. 
Sin embargo, la* mayoría de los expertos ven improbable que Putin termine renunciando a la región* del Donbás. “Por muchos errores que esté cometiendo el Ejército ruso y por mucho que está resistiendo Ucrania, tampoco puede esperarse que Putin vaya a aceptar rendirse o ser derrotado”, indica Morales, quien añade que “antes de ser derrotado, el presidente ruso más bien* podría optar por un recrudecimiento, una intensificación de los combates o una escalada militar*”.
*La posible anexión de Lugansk, Donetsk y otras autoproclamadas “repúblicas”*
En 2014, los separatistas prorrusos proclamaron las provincias de Donetsk y Lugansk como “repúblicas populares independientes”. Tan solo tres días antes de comenzar la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia reconoció oficialmente la independencia de las regiones separatistas del este de Ucrania.
Los expertos coinciden en que es posible que *otras regiones también se conviertan en repúblicas autoproclamadas* y que Rusia reconozca después su independencia.


*La Nueva Rusia, el sueño imperial de Putin para ocupar desde el Donbás hasta Transnistria*

“Que a continuación Rusia diera el paso de anexionarse esa serie de repúblicas como hizo con Crimea, desde luego es una posibilidad”, opina el profesor Morales. “Rusia tiene que enfrentarse ahora a una Ucrania capaz de lanzar un ataque militar más intenso que hace 8 años y con la anexión completa de ese territorio, *Moscú podría pensar que es la única forma que tiene de asegurarse el control*”, asevera.
Según Arteaga, la anexión de esta zona pondría “fin a la política de ocupación encubierta que han tenido haciendo creer durante estos años que eran los propios habitantes autóctonos los que querían autodeterminarse respecto a Kiev”. 
En este sentido, el politólogo Savkiv cree que Rusia intentaría anexionarse la región del Donbás, pero afirma que* “la resistencia de la población lo pondría muy difícil”.* “Es probable que las tropas ucranianas que se queden ahí o las unidades territoriales de defensa de las ciudades ocupadas puedan ir a una táctica de guerrilla en las zonas donde sea posible, en las zonas boscosas”, recalca.


----------



## Papo de luz (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra talibana cristiana:



Si no tienen pan qie coman javelins.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Los depellejadores y sus banderitas:


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Me quedo ojiplático...

_La Jefatura de Intendencia de Asuntos Económicos Centro ha concedido un contrato a la empresa DISTARMATEX SL destinado al suministro de Fajas de Estado Mayor (en la imagen, las azules) por valor de 18.250 euros._


----------



## Xan Solo (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra talibana cristiana:



Cuando los políticos comienzan a citar los Evangelios para justificar sus acciones es que el momento es muy grave, porque al no encontrar otras justificaciones tienen que recurrir al libraco que lo justifica absolutamente todo (dependiendo de lo que quieras justificar). Significa también que nos consideran tan imbéciles como para tragárnoslo -y, probablemente, en gran medida sea verdad-.

Nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cuando los políticos comienzan a citar los Evangelios para justificar sus acciones es que el momento es muy grave, porque al no encontrar otras justificaciones tienen que recurrir al libraco que lo justifica absolutamente todo (dependiendo de lo que quieras justificar). Significa también que nos consideran tan imbéciles como para tragárnoslo -y, probablemente, en gran medida sea verdad-.
> 
> Nos vamos a la mierda.



En Siria el ISIS, en Ucrania los Talibanes Cristianos, USA siempre utiliza fanáticos, Diem era fundamentalista católico.


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No lo creo. Eres un equidistante liberal muy útil. Te comportas como se espera. Llámalo disidencia controlada.



Pero no tan espiritu libre de las landas como tu...verdad...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

OT


Enrique Mora ha vuelto contento de Irán, con todo este pifostio ahora queremos ser sus amigüitos.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Siria el ISIS, en Ucrania los Talibanes Cristianos, USA siempre utiliza fanáticos, Diem era fundamentalista católico.



Y si no los tiene en origen los fanatiza ... Un fanático es más fácil de engañar.


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Sus carreras les acercan cada vez mas, no ya a Kiev, sino a la frontera polaca.

_Los ukro gallos (los llamados #Vikingos que no tienen miedo a la muerte) después de un disparo, corrieron más rápido que Usain Bolt_


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

_Carteles y pegatinas antifascistas con la imagen de #Zelensky, estilizada bajo el emblema de la división de las SS "Cabeza de la Muerte" se extendieron por todo Berlin.

._


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Me parece que los evangelios se referían literalmente a comida y no a armas.


ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra talibana cristiana:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

Трамп заявил, что Европа «слишком мало» помогает Украине


Он призвал европейское сообщество внести «справедливую лепту», утверждая, что оно больше затронуто кризисом вокруг Украины.




tvzvezda.ru




*Trump dice que Europa está "demasiado poco" ayudando a Ucrania*
marina krizhanovskaya
05:03 13.05.2022

Hizo un llamado a la comunidad europea para que haga una "contribución justa", argumentando que está más afectada por la crisis en torno a Ucrania.
El expresidente de los Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, se indignó por la cantidad de asistencia brindada a Ucrania por parte de Europa.
Trump cree que, en comparación con Estados Unidos, la comunidad europea hace poca contribución. Lo instó a hacer una "contribución justa", argumentando que está más afectado por la crisis sobre Ucrania.


> “¿Por qué asignamos más de 40 mil millones de dólares a Ucrania, mientras que Europa da muy poco? Y están mucho más afectados por la operación especial rusa, obviamente, que por Estados Unidos”, lo cita RIA Novosti.



Trump recordó que en un momento aumentó el presupuesto de la OTAN, lo que obligó a los aliados en Europa a aumentar las deducciones para la defensa colectiva.


> “Haz que Europa y otros finalmente paguen su parte justa. ¡China y otros están sonriendo todo el camino al banco!”, instó Trump.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Lo llaman democracia y no lo es...

_El joven valiente ruso Alexander, que acudió con una bandera rusa al monumento a los Libertadores de Riga, está detenido en virtud del artículo 74.1 de la Ley Penal letona, por, atención, "genocidio, crímenes contra la humanidad, la paz y justificación de acciones militares". Su piso está siendo registrado.

_


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Sobre la ejecución de civiles de la cnn


Pasan horas desde las dos imágenes, no solo por el coche que en una y otra foto se ve y luego desaparece. Las sombras cambian. Las horas o días han cambiado. Al principio el sol está detrás de los soldados un poco hacia la derecha.
Después está más alto e inclinado hacia la derecha del edificio. Ha hecho un arco , se puede saber dónde está el este - oeste etc 

En la ejecución, la sombra no debería estar paralela a la acera


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Me parece que los evangelios se referían literalmente a comida y no a armas.



Esperando escuchar a la Pelosi recitar la cita bíblica que justifica el aborto, las operaciones de doctor Frankenstein ("reasignación" lo llaman ellos), la prostitución o la pedofilia que promueven las élites.
Y lo peor es que alguna encontrará, porque el libraco sirve para todo...


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los talibanes están interesados en comprar petróleo y gas ruso. El Emirato Islámico de Afganistán tiene la intención de celebrar un acuerdo sobre el suministro energético ruso a Afganistán.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48425



Diluviaran MOABs otra vez en Kabul. Ahora más fácil, pues han salido de las cuevas y seguro se habrán confiado y hecho a la buena vida de la capital.

Si los USA permitieron que los talibanes tomaran el control de Afganistán fue únicamente para que fueran una mosca cojonera para China, Rusia, Irán, y si se desmanda también Pakistán, si no cumplen ese papel asignado serán catalogados de nuevo como Eje del Mal ahostiable, y MOABs al canto.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Diluviaran MOABs otra vez en Kabul. Ahora más fácil, pues han salido de las cuevas y seguro se habrán confiado y hecho a la buena vida de la capital.
> 
> Si los USA permitieron que los talibanes tomaran el control de Afganistán fue únicamente para que fueran una mosca cojonera para China, Rusia e Irán, si no cumplen ese papel asignado serán catalogados de nuevo como Eje del Mal ahostiable, y MOABs al canto.



USA "interesandose" por los derechos humanos en Afganistán en 5,4,3,2,1...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

_Ucrania no es nuestro aliado. Rusia no es nuestro enemigo. Tenemos que abordar nuestra agobiante deuda, la inflación y los problemas de inmigración. Nada de esto es culpa de Putin" - Congresista estadounidense Paul Gosar._



Rep. Paul Gosar, DDS

@RepGosar
Representing AZ’s 4th District, Chairman of Congressional Nuclear Caucus


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues el Donbas lo tiene casi controlado, otra cosa es Jarkov, pero Doneskt y Lugansk deben de estar casi.



Lugansk sí, Donetsk les quedan 2 huesos duros de roer aún, Slaviansk y Kramatorsk, salvo que haya un derrumbe generalizado ukro que no tiene pinta todavía


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Трамп заявил, что Европа «слишком мало» помогает Украине
> 
> 
> Он призвал европейское сообщество внести «справедливую лепту», утверждая, что оно больше затронуто кризисом вокруг Украины.
> ...



Porque EEUU se lo esta llevando crudo en exportaciones de gas y armamentos .. Esos 40000 que dona se los autodona a sus empresas armaméntisticas y además exportaran todos los aumentos de los presupuestos de defensa. Es jsutamente al reves, EEUU hace muy poco para el beneficio que esta obteniendo.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de la LPR lograron romper la línea de defensa del centro de defensa en Privolye, la lucha continúa dentro del perímetro.


Los combates de Artyomovsk (Bakhmut) tienen lugar en las afueras de la ciudad.


El miembro de la Cámara de Diputados de Berlín del partido "Alternativa para Alemania" Gunnar Lindemann felicitó a los residentes de la LPR por el Día de la República Popular de Luhansk.


En Varsovia, en la calle Novy Svyat, una multitud de ucranianos rabiosos borrachos (que huyeron de su país porque allí es PELIGROSO) mataron a un residente local.
Trató de defender a las niñas que fueron abusadas por estos "invitados", pero fue sometido a una golpiza grupal.


“Estos países no son pobres. Estos países son ricos. Esta población es pobre. Estos países no son subdesarrollados. Están sobreexplotados": el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, insinúa que es hora de compartir los mil millones de oro


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Diluviaran MOABs otra vez en Kabul. Ahora más fácil, pues han salido de las cuevas y seguro se habrán confiado y hecho a la buena vida de la capital.
> 
> Si los USA permitieron que los talibanes tomaran el control de Afganistán fue únicamente para que fueran una mosca cojonera para China, Rusia, Irán, y si se desmanda también Pakistán, si no cumplen ese papel asignado serán catalogados de nuevo como Eje del Mal ahostiable, y MOABs al canto.



Ya veo, ya…el gas ruso de la UE ahora hacia Afganistán…








Proveedores rusos reanudarán exportaciones de gas a Afganistán


Kabul, 22 mar (Prensa Latina) Los proveedores de Rusia planean reanudar este mes los suministros de gas licuado de petróleo (GLP) hacia Afganistán, se divulgó hoy en esta capital.




www.prensa-latina.cu


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Me parece que los evangelios se referían literalmente a comida y no a armas.



A mi me parece que apelan demasiado a los ciudadanos para que apechuguen con las consecuencias de sus luchas de interes .. No estan aquí para que luchemos por sus intereses es al reves.


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

La unanimidad de tono del hilo es pasmosa cuando se retiran los CM otanianos desde la escuela de las americas.


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La unanimidad de tono del hilo es pasmosa cuando se retiran los CM otanianos desde la escuela de las americas.



Yo no me entero cuando se retiran...


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque EEUU se lo esta llevando crudo en exportaciones de gas y armamentos .. Esos 40000 que dona se los autodona a sus empresas armaméntisticas y además exportaran todos los aumentos de los presupuestos de defensa. Es jsutamente al reves, EEUU hace muy poco para el beneficio que esta obteniendo.



No es cierto... EE.UU. lleva ya años sobrepasando y con muchos sus propios límites inversores en lo tocante a presupuesto militar... es tal el desbarajuste en el que está metido que hoy ya apenas puede sustituir sus flotas de buques y lo que es más preocupante, toda inyección a mayores de presupuesto militar debe ser a través de DEUDA... 

Lo más trágico de todo es que esas inversiones cada día son vistas por parte de los inversores como AUMENTOS de consumo especialmente en el terreno de la energía y las materias primas, con lo cual cada pequeña INYECCIÓN NUEVA a las empresas armamentísitcas lleva pareja una dosis de inflación, a través de ellas...

Los mercados se mueven y MUCHO por percepciones... 

Encima esos aumentos de armas para Ucrania APUNTALAN más restricciones a los combustibles rusos y sus materias primas, con lo cual... y si eso fuera poco LA ALIMENTACIÓN...

Es como un cocktail mal armado... cada pequeño añadido, inyecta más carga de alcohol, pero apenas aporta nada más... al final el sabor será el que sea, pero la carga etílica es destructiva... así de simple...

Biden se enfrenta a algo bastante chungo, FRENAR los efectos inflacionarios de sus decisiones militares y tal y como están las cosas...

Lo digo una y otra vez y parece que no se escucha... los rusos si esto sigue así GANARAN la guerra sin más que seguir combatiendo en ese espacio reducido de frente Ucraniano, pero no la guerra contra Ucrania, GANARAN la guerra contra la OTAN, que será imposible de sostener económicamente...

Esta MINIINVASION rusa está ya AMENAZANDO CON SER un MEGABOMBARDEO a la OTAN y la suma de un Afganistan-vietnam para el imperio americano... da pánico ver tanta ceguera...


----------



## pemebe (13 May 2022)

El libro más vendido en Alemania en 2019 fue, «El mayor crash de todos los tiempos», un libro de Marc Friedrich y Mathias Weik que auguraba una gran crisis para 2023 con un derrumbe sin remedio de las bolsas europeas. No hablaba de una pandemia, ni una guerra en Ucrania, ni nada parecido. Pero sí de cosas que están pasando igualmente. Hoy te voy a hacer una radiografía de la situación, de lo que te ocultan y de lo que desde mi punto de vista podemos hacer para afrontar ese problemático 2023. ¿Aun hay tiempo?


----------



## ussser (13 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Estarías dispuesto a una guerra nuclear con Rusia por Finlandia, a cambio de que si Marruecos nos ataca Finlandia nos apoye mandándonos forros polares?.
> 
> Finlandia no aporta nada a la defensa de los los países OTAN.



Territorio y localización


----------



## otroyomismo (13 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El libro más vendido en Alemania en 2019 fue, «El mayor crash de todos los tiempos», un libro de Marc Friedrich y Mathias Weik que auguraba una gran crisis para 2023 con un derrumbe sin remedio de las bolsas europeas. No hablaba de una pandemia, ni una guerra en Ucrania, ni nada parecido. Pero sí de cosas que están pasando igualmente. Hoy te voy a hacer una radiografía de la situación, de lo que te ocultan y de lo que desde mi punto de vista podemos hacer para afrontar ese problemático 2023. ¿Aun hay tiempo?



buuf, solo lo encuentro el aleman


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Suelo valorar ampliamente a los presidentes de USA... su labor es bastante más complicada de lo que parece, no dominan como muchos suelen pensar todo el escenario, es más normalmente ni siquiera controlan una parcela de poder suficiente para poder manejar el pais como quisiesen... dicho lo cual...
> 
> Biden me parece un auténtico desmadre en toda regla y un presidente que no hace en ningún caso justicia a lo que su cargo requiere... es un MAL ACTOR, que está intentando EMULAR a un abuelito gaga, con la finalidad de que los rusos le crean su actuación y consideren que un loco lo mismo acaba lanzando una bomba nucelar...
> 
> ...



El mando fuerte y centralizado no es necesariamente la solución. Más bien empeora las cosas si el gobernante es un incapaz. En Roma llegaron al poder Calígula, Nerón, Cómodo y Heliogábalo.


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya veo, ya…el gas ruso de la UE ahora hacia Afganistán…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pagado con narcodólares del opio.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

El error de cálculo de Putin en el Donbás: "El rechazo de la población es considerable"


La apoyo de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos del Donbás ha cambiado dos meses y medio después de que Rusia comenzara la invasión de Ucrania.



www.rtve.es




*Análisis | Guerra en Ucrania**El error de cálculo de Putin en el Donbás: "El rechazo de la población a los soldados rusos es considerable"*


El panorama humanitario que ha dejado la guerra ha cambiado la actitud de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos
Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, sigue la última hora del conflicto en directo
13.05.2022 | actualización* 07:13 horas*


Por_LAURA GÓMEZ DÍAZ_

Un militar ucraniano en Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania _EFE/EPA/STR_
*7 min.*
El apoyo de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos del Donbás ha cambiado dos meses y medio después de que Rusia comenzara la invasión de Ucrania. El panorama humanitario que ha dejado la guerra en Ucrania, con* miles de muertos y millones de desplazados*, ha hecho que un sector de la población prorrusa de esta región, en el este de Ucrania,* no vea con buenos ojos la llegada de tropas rusas.*
"El rechazo de la población a los soldados rusos es considerable, *sobre todo después de lo que han visto en Mariúpol y en Bucha*", afirma a RTVE.es *el politólogo ucraniano Víktor Savkiv.*



[/QUOTE]


Hasta ahí leí


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Elon Musk paraliza la compra de Twitter hasta saber más detalles sobre los perfiles falsos de la red social


Las acciones de la compañía tecnológica cierran la jornada con una caída del 9,67%




elpais.com


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Me ha costado casi dos horas recuperar el vídeo para subirlo al hilo.

Tengo el hígado nadando en bilis negra y el alma hastiada a causa de estas salvajadas.

Y me produce nauseas el clamoroso silencio de las supuestas feministas, que mientras rechazan aparecer en una foto, lo que es ridículo y descortés hacia otras personas, ignoran olímpicamente lo importante de la condición humana: la rebelión ante la sádica violencia para con los débiles y los inocentes.

Calviño: qué asco das.


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El mando fuerte y centralizado no es necesariamente la solución. Más bien empeora las cosas si el gobernante es un incapaz. En Roma llegaron al poder Calígula, Nerón, Cómodo y Heliogábalo.



Es una cuestión de física y de entropía mayormente... si tú unificas y centralizas, por mal que se haga al final el resultado es siempre que gastarás menos en la gestión... se puede por supuesto mantener una cierta descentralización, pero organizada y planificada, con claros tintes de control y gestión, JAMAS desde el descontrol y la falta de una idea clara y concisa de los objetivos...

La URSS es un claro ejemplo de economía planificada y centralizada... no sólo salió de una guerra, no sólo llevó hombres a la luna, a la par mantuvo una guerra económica y no menos militar con el bloque anglosajón y LOS LLEVO A LA RUINA... una ECONOMIA DE GUERRA, dejemos de lado lo de comunista, con claras ideas sobre su finalidad... para derrotarla hubo que INVENTAR dineros y caudales del futuro y poner energía para sostenerlos sin fin (Arabia Saudí)... eso es real...

China tiene criterios planificadores y una clara y marcada metodolotía central, con ciertos sesgos económicos y de naturaleza de poder, por así llamarlo.. ahora bien, también y no menos con ideales marcadamente nacionalistas y nada sociales mayormente... prevalecer y dominar, podríamos denominar su finalidad y cada plan quinquenal no deja de ser un paso hacia esa meta...

EE.UU. ha podido en cierto sentido mantener esa senda dado que era inmensamente rica y se encontró desde el principio con infindida de ventajas competitivas con respeto del resto, en cierto sentido le aconteció igual que a Roma... sería destacable la IIWW y sus efectos benefactores para poder seguir ese camino... pero llegados los 70 aquello había ya terminado y a partir de ahí su subsistencia nada en miles de burbujas que han sido POR NECESIDAD apalancadas por terceros, como Arabia, que dependían de la existencia de ese emporio del Tio Sam para seguir subsistiendo como regímenes...

Ahora bien y también es cierto... desde una planificación centralizada se puede ejercer el mayor saqueo de recursos ya naturales, ya sociales, ya humanos...

Para lo bueno y para lo malo sirve... de eso no hay duda...

El problema es que llegado al punto que está hoy el Tio Sam, no queda otra que reconocer que es tal es descontrol y la falta de objetivos MINIMOS NECESARIOS para la subsistencia de la nación que hemos llegado a que INCLUSO tener un lider MINIMAMENTE serio sea algo poco adecuado para que muchos de esos intereses sigan manteniendo la posición de dominio que precisan... y así hoy en esa nación, guste o no reconocerlo hay una guerra intestina en marcha y sin cuartel... es lo que hay...


----------



## pemebe (13 May 2022)

Derechos Sociales pide explicaciones a Exteriores por calificar de “muerte” el “asesinato” de la periodista palestina


El departamento que dirige Belarra comunica al que dirige Albares que el “asesinato” de Shireen Abu Akleh debería haberse condenado “en términos más enérgicos, apuntando a los más que posibles autores de tan condenable crimen y exigiendo una investigación independiente”.




luhnoticias.es





¿Y lo han borrado?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Artificial en la medida que está intervenida, imbecil.
> Cuando os conviene sois neoliberales que pedís 0 estado, pero en casos como este, sois lo más estatista del mundo.
> Cuanto hipocrita vendido



Intervenida por quien!!!
¿Ahora Rusia el "pais acabado" interviene la economía mundial?  ¿Y cuando sube el euro respecto al dólar, también es porque Europa restringe la circulación de euros?
¿Y el peso argentino no?
Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los pintores y mecánicos dando lecciones de macroeconomía.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Buenas noticias llegan 30 millones de kilos de trigo a Siria 








CNN: российское судно с краденым украинским зерном прибыло в Сирию. В Ливане и Египте отказались его покупать


Российский балкер «Матрос Позынич», перевозящий похищенное в Украине зерно, прибыл в сирийский порт Латакия, передает CNN, проанализировав данные украинских властей и источников в отрасли морских перевозок




theins.ru


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tengo muchos años como para no tener ya claro que en el 99% de los conflictos lo que se ventila son intereses económicos y geoestratégicos y la libertad, la democracia, la soberanía y esas cosas son simplemente la propaganda que se le sirve a los tontos para que no se quejen. Y tengo claro que ni Putin ni Von der Leyen defienden los intereses de sus ciudadanos sino más bien los de ciertos lobbies y grupos empresariales. Ese es el problema que Rusia, sacrifica a sus soldados para beneficiar su industria energética y evitar que la UE consiga acceso directo a los recursos del Caucaso esta claro y lo que ha hecho la UE es forzar una "nueva" democracia en Ucrania para conseguir el control de esos recursos también. No va de ideologías y por cierto Putin lleva veinte años en el cargo pero ningún país de Europa ha preguntado a sus ciudadanos si deben o no suministrar armas así que no deberían dar lecciones de democracía porque nos meten en una guerra sin preguntar y asumiendo que estaremos contentos con las consecuencias y aquí ya puedes ver que muchos no estamos de acuerdo.




Como se "fuerza" una nueva democracia? Acaso crees que en Ucrania la gente no quiere vivir mejor? tener libertad, al menos el mínimo para tener un curro, abrir un negocio y ser exitoso en su vida? no sé por qué estupida razón no creeis que la gente piensa en esas cosas
No, un país que lleva gobernado por la misma persona durante 20 años no puede ser ejemplo en ese sentido, y aunque sea solo por eso, debería decir muchas cosas, pero no...os enroscais en el "ejj que han forzao los americanos una revolusion", como si la gente fueran lemings o algo similar...entre eso y creerse a pies juntillas la planitud de la tierra está al ladito, asi que si, lecciones de democracia si las hay y están muy claras, lejos de ser lo ideal, insisto

Precisamente la clave está en esos intereses, evidentemente, prefiero que gane un tipo que se va a ir en 4 o 5 años a vivir su vida, por muy criticable que sea que un tio que trate de controlar mi vida...creo que es evidente


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Imágenes de los equipos destruidos / abandonados de las milicias de RPL() en su intento por cruzar el río Seversky Donets días atrás. Fueron 3 intentos y en todos calleron bajó fuego de artillería ucraniana.
> 
> Hoy las tropas rusas lograron cruzar el ríos Seversky y avanzan en dirección a Lyman (reconocido por el propio gobierno ucraniano)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056632
> ...




Esa carros reventados son ukras, está más que demostrado.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Territorio y localización



Bastante mas que eso. Van en busca de la fortaleza rusa en el ártico: 
No crean que EEUU da puntada sin hilo con Finlandia...

_* "La península de Kola, que se encuentra casi completamente dentro del Círculo Polar Ártico, es fundamental 
para la flota rusa del Norte. Es el núcleo del cuerpo militar de Rusia en el Ártico occidental, y sus capacidades
aéreas y marítimas, esenciales para la defensa de la patria, la defensa del Ártico y las capacidades generales
de defensa de Rusia. Dado que la base aérea Severomorsk-1 de Kola, la de submarinos Gadzhiyevo y la base 
de apoyo a los submarinos Okolnaya son fundamentales para la preparación operativa de Rusia y su capacidad 
para defender el espacio marítimo ruso en el Ártico, Rusia no permitirá que esta ilusa guerrera lance el Armagedón.

La península de Kola también alberga sistemas como el RS-24 YARS, ubicado en el cosmódromo de Plesetsk, 
elemento disuasorio fundamental para los sistemas de ataque de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. Los ejercicios Grom
-2019 de Rusia demostraron su capacidad para utilizar el arsenal de misiles balísticos y de crucero de Kola para 
defender su posición no sólo en el Ártico, sino también más al sur, a lo largo de toda la frontera finlandesa, *_
*así como en las regiones contiguas donde están en juego los principales intereses estratégicos de Rusia."*
Declan Hayes


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Vamos a tener que buscarte a alguna buena moza en Caracas para que te haga compañía estimado conforero, estas totalmente desquiciado.



Al chinito solo les van las chinitas.......


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)




----------



## lapetus (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Elon Musk paraliza la compra de Twitter hasta saber más detalles sobre los perfiles falsos de la red social
> 
> 
> Las acciones de la compañía tecnológica cierran la jornada con una caída del 9,67%
> ...



Más le vale no meterse en política si quiere que sus negocios le vayan bien.
Y comprar twitter es meterse en política. Equivalente a comprar la MSNBC o la CNN cuando las elecciones se ganaban en la tele. Básicamente si no implementas la censura que demanda el partido demócrata y dejas a la gente hablar, estás muerto para el sistema. Y Elon tiene que hacer buenos tratos con la NASA, quien por cierto permitió sobrevivir a SpaceX en sus tiempos más duros.


----------



## Salamandra (13 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me ha costado casi dos horas recuperar el vídeo para subirlo al hilo.
> 
> Tengo el hígado nadando en bilis negra y el alma hastiada a causa de estas salvajadas.
> 
> ...



El video es espeluznante, tanto que debiera ir con aviso. Si, es una imagen necesaria y si además no llevara la retahila feminista detrás que, ni pega ni llega aquí, tiene más recorrido.

Claro que que entre la barbarie hay grados, claro que el feminismo en España, no en algunos otros lugares, da menos grima o ninguna si quereis. pPro eso ese no es el quiz de la cuestión, lo importante es que eso debiera unirnos para gritar a todos feministas, derecha e izquierda y con adjetivos previos es más difícil.

Este no es un caso de discriminación por sexo, es un caso de discriminación por ideas políticas o procedencia o raza, aún cuando sea mujer.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Rusia se retira de Járkov, la segunda ciudad de Ucrania.*
El Ejército ruso está retirando tropas de la ciudad de *Járkov*, la segunda mayor urbe de *Ucrania*, sobre la que había intensificado sus bombardeos en los últimos días, asegura este viernes el diario _The New York Times_.

El rotativo, que cita fuentes oficiales ucranianas y de los aliados occidentales, asegura que los rusos han perdido terreno en esta región vecina al *Donbás*, donde están las autoproclamadas repúblicas de *Donestk *y *Lugansk*, ambas reconocidas por *Moscú*.









Rusia sufre una derrota en el río Donets y se retira de los alrededores de Jarkov


Los alrededores de Jarkov y la posible retirada rusa, así como los intentos rusos para atravesar el río Donets en su intento de controlar el sur Donbás, donde según Ucrania han...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)




----------



## lapetus (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bastante mas que eso. Van en busca de la fortaleza rusa en el ártico:
> No crean que EEUU da puntada sin hilo con Finlandia...
> 
> _* "La península de Kola, que se encuentra casi completamente dentro del Círculo Polar Ártico, es fundamental
> ...



Pero ya estaba Noruega en la OTAN, que es la que tiene la salida al mar, así que por ahí no cambia mucho.
Lo único es el nuevo radio de acción anglo desde territorio Finlandés.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Off topic 



Spoiler



Alguien me pude explicar cómo arden tan bestia los autobuses... Se supone que el motor lo tiene arras y el depósito debe estar por allí ...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Nuevo intento fallido de Rusia de entrar en la acería de Azovstal, según Kiev.*
Las tropas rusas han vuelto a intentar sin éxito irrumpir en el interior de la acería de *Azovstal*, en la sureña ciudad de *Mariupol*, donde permanece atrincherado un grupo de soldados, el último reducto de la resistencia ucraniana en esa ciudad portuaria.

"*Mariupol*. *Azovstal*. Los ocupantes intentan irrumpir en la acería con fuego de cobertura. [Está sucediendo] prácticamente en vivo. La situación se vuelve más complicada día a día", ha publicado este viernes *Petro Andriushchenko*, asesor del alcalde de la ciudad, en su cuenta de Telegram.

Los combatientes del *Batallón Azov*, ala ultranacionalista integrada en el ejército local, sufren junto a otros miembros del ejército ucraniano el asedio de las tropas rusas desde hace más de 75 días, ha recordado el asesor municipal.

"Hay unos 600 soldados gravemente heridos en los búnkeres de la acería de *Azovstal *sitiada por el enemigo. Los rusos están constantemente bombardeando la zona con todo tipo de armas, incluidos aviones y artillería naval, intentando asaltarlo repetidamente", ha agregado. Informa Efe


----------



## pemebe (13 May 2022)

Debido al atasco en el rio Danubio,, se estan utilizando dos ramales del propio rio para sacar los barcos, 

Saint George Branch y Dabube Sulina Branch (este ultimo sale del anterior.

Se mantiene el atasco en el rio Danubio y en la desembocadura.


----------



## ATDTn (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Un incendio?
Los rusos están aquí.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ucrania defiende el sur del país con el lanzamiento de hasta 100 ataques.*
El ejército ucraniano trata de defender el sur del país, especialmente castigado por los bombardeos de *Rusia*, y en las últimas 24 horas las unidades de cohetes, artillería y aviones han lanzado más de 100 ataques contra posiciones rusas, informó este viernes el Comando Operativo Sur de *Ucrania*.

Según el parte castrense, divulgado por las agencias locales, los rusos han perdido en esta última jornada 57 soldados, seis vehículos blindados y otros tres motorizados en el frente sureño.

En la ocupada región de *Jersón*, el mando militar ucraniano denunció que los rusos quieren ejecutar "una trampa legislativa con la convocatoria de un pseudo-referéndum para la inclusión de esta área en la Federación Rusa".

Sin embargo, según los ucranianos, "las banderas ucranianas están visibles en todas las calles de *Jersón *como evidencia de que la población no acepta los símbolos, el poder y la forma de vida impuesta por el enemigo". Informa Efe


----------



## chemarin (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En realidad todo esto pasa porque Rusia está débil.
> Mientras tanto, Pekin observa, y ya le pone lineas rojas al anglo austral, abriendo incluso bases en las Salomón. Esa es la diferencia entre un país serio y temido, y un país venido a menos como es Rusia.



Vaya último párrafo te has marcado, resulta que China está "fuerte" y no se atreve a invadir Taiwán, y Rusia que está "débil" sí se ha atrevido a invadir Ucrania. Además utilizas argumentos de muy bajo nivel, si según tú, Rusia demuestra debilidad por no invadir Finlandia, dándole la vuelta al argumento, la OTAN en su conjunto demuestra debilidad no invadiendo Rusia. No sé ni para qué entro en este tipo de debates, hace tiempo que se supone que dejamos de ser niños.


----------



## ATDTn (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Qué .....
Tenía el volumen al máximo
¿Estamos locos? Solo he visto 2 segundos
La UE de mal en peor.
En otro mensaje alguien hablaba de dignidad. Veo poca, y cada vez menos.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En el otro hilo alguien posteo varias fotos diferentes y marcados con recuadros los carros abrasados, debió ser una auténtica carnicería, hay hasta un hilo de twitter de un ingeniero del ejército ukraniano describiendo como se realizó el ataque.




Si es esta imagen, esos son carros ucranianos:


----------



## ussser (13 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Guiso "estofado de bandera"



Tiene una pinta horrible.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es una cuestión de física y de entropía mayormente... si tú unificas y centralizas, por mal que se haga al final el resultado es siempre que gastarás menos en la gestión... se puede por supuesto mantener una cierta descentralización, pero organizada y planificada, con claros tintes de control y gestión, JAMAS desde el descontrol y la falta de una idea clara y concisa de los objetivos...
> 
> La URSS es un claro ejemplo de economía planificada y centralizada... no sólo salió de una guerra, no sólo llevó hombres a la luna, a la par mantuvo una guerra económica y no menos militar con el bloque anglosajón y LOS LLEVO A LA RUINA... una ECONOMIA DE GUERRA, dejemos de lado lo de comunista, con claras ideas sobre su finalidad... para derrotarla hubo que INVENTAR dineros y caudales del futuro y poner energía para sostenerlos sin fin (Arabia Saudí)... eso es real...
> 
> ...



En los USA entonces el problema no es que falte un mando fuerte y centralizado, sino que no hay nada que centralizar. Los objetivos mínimos que se plantean los _rednecks_ y los _white tras_h de los estados del interior o de las zonas en declive industrial son diametralmente opuestos de los de los _niggas, beaners o lattes_ de las grandes ciudades y las costas Este u Oeste.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

Estamos en plena hora bot-atarate, jodíos turnos...


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Intervenida por quien!!!
> ¿Ahora Rusia el "pais acabado" interviene la economía mundial?  ¿Y cuando sube el euro respecto al dólar, también es porque Europa restringe la circulación de euros?
> ¿Y el peso argentino no?
> Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los pintores y mecánicos dando lecciones de macroeconomía.



El rublo esta intervenido. Su bolsa cerrada. No permiten a los inversionistas sacar su dinero de la ruinosa economia rusa. Y todo por parte del estado.
Para que luego se os llene la boca con neoliberalismo y gilipolleces.


----------



## chemarin (13 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No te enteras. Las empresas importadoras están pagando en euros pero en cuentas especiales que permiten a Rusia mover las divisas y cambiar esos euros a rublos. Si no pueden cambiar esos euros a rublos en el mercado, el BCR imprime rublos y se cambian.
> 
> Lo del default por no pagar la deuda en dólares con la brutal guerra ecónomica actual es gilipollesco
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta de que a Rusia le importa tres cojones que la empresa de rating de turno la declare en default?



¿En serio creéis que vais a convencer a dos retrasados mentales como @EGO o @alfonbass ? Si es todo mucho más sencillo, lo que estos subnormales creen, es que Occidente recibe materias primas rusas pagando en $ y € que automáticamente les congelan a los rusos, en pocas palabras, Rusia está regalando sus materias primas a Occidente, según estos dos excrementos humanos. ¿Y vosotros perdéis el tiempo con ellos?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La mujeres son seres "emocionales" que suelen razonar entre poco y nada cuando hay sentimientos por delante... Han visto una foto photoshopeada de un niño muerto y van a hacer todo lo que les digan para que no haya "MAJ NIÑOH MUERTO!".
> 
> ¿Por qué te crees que llevan diez años metiendo a mujeres en puestos de alta responsabilidad en todos los países de Europa? Pues porque son facilmente manipulables.



Qué sabiduría milenaria que se perdió. Como siempre creyendo que estamos inventando el fuego el n cada par de generaciónes y ya está todo inventado e incluso escrito.
claor que si no lo haces caso, pues a repetir la misma mierda una y otra vez. Si los cagaplayas tienen razón al final con lo de la rueda infinita de mierda


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿En serio creéis que vais a convencer a dos retrasados mentales como @EGO o @alfonbass ? Si es todo mucho más sencillo, lo que estos subnormales creen, es que Occidente recibe materias primas rusas pagando en $ y € que automáticamente les congelan a los rusos, en pocas palabras, Rusia está regalando sus materias primas a Occidente, según estos dos excrementos humanos. ¿Y vosotros perdéis el tiempo con ellos?



No estamos diciendo nada de eso, estamos diciendo que Rusia está falsificando el valor de su propia moneda, como? haciendo que las transacciones no se produzcan libremente, ESO es lo que decís muchos y vanagloriáis al "glorioso Putin" por tal "jugada maestra", bien, pues eso es lo que invalida el valor que nos cuentan del tipo de cambio desde cualquier sitio, lo entiendes ahora? o todavía no?


----------



## Bimbo (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> El rublo esta intervenido. Su bolsa cerrada. No permiten a los inversionistas sacar su dinero de la ruinosa economia rusa. Y todo por parte del estado.
> Para que luego se os llene la boca con neoliberalismo y gilipolleces.



jajajja su bolsa cerrada? si lleva abierta 1 mes por lo menos


----------



## pemebe (13 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *La noticia del día de Azovstal

El bombardeo de Azovstal duró toda la noche, los invasores rusos asaltan los edificios de la planta - El Destacamento de Operaciones Especiales "Azov"*
VIERNES, 13 DE MAYO DE 2022, 11:30
DENYS KARLOVSKYI 

Durante toda la noche del 13 de mayo, los invasores rusos bombardearon el territorio de Azovstal desde la artillería y la aviación; la planta metalúrgica está siendo asaltada por la infantería rusa en vehículos blindados.

Fuente: El subcomandante del Regimiento Azov, Sviatoslav Palamar, de nombre "Kalyna", en declaraciones a Ukrainska pravda

Cita de Kalyna: *"El bombardeo continuó toda la noche. Bombardeos de la aviación y la artillería. Continúa el asalto de la planta por parte de la infantería. Es decir, la infantería está asaltando con vehículos blindados, tanques y artillería".*

Antecedentes:

En la mañana del 13 de mayo, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Petro Andriushchenko, confirmó que la infantería rusa sigue asaltando la planta de Azovstal.
Anoche, la viceprimera ministra Iryna Vereshchuk declaró que se están llevando a cabo negociaciones con los invasores rusos sobre la evacuación de los heridos graves. El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja está preparado para la evacuación. 
A pesar del devastador bombardeo y del bloqueo ruso de las salidas de los búnkeres subterráneos de Azovstal, los defensores ucranianos siguen infligiendo importantes pérdidas a las fuerzas de ocupación rusas en términos de personal y equipamiento.
*Los ocupantes rusos se negaron a la extracción de los defensores de Mariupol por mar a un país neutral. También dijeron que después de sacar a todos los civiles de los búnkeres, supuestamente les habían "desatado las manos".*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> El rublo esta intervenido. Su bolsa cerrada. No permiten a los inversionistas sacar su dinero de la ruinosa economia rusa. Y todo por parte del estado.
> Para que luego se os llene la boca con neoliberalismo y gilipolleces.



Bien, bien…las mentiras descaradas significan nevera…la bolsa de Moscú no está cerrada…hoy es 13-5-2022…





La Bolsa | Cinco Días


Sigue en directo la cotización de la bolsa española y de las bolsas europeas, americanas y del resto del mundo: IBEX 35, FTSE LATIBEX, Mercado Continuo, valores, DAX XETRA, CAC 40, AEX, EUROSTOXX 50, EURONEXT 100, EURONEXT 100, EUROTOP 100, EUROTOP 300, DOW JONES, NASDAQ 100, NIKKEI 225 en Cinco...




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En los USA entonces el problema no es que falte un mando fuerte y centralizado, sino que no hay nada que centralizar. Los objetivos mínimos que se plantean los _rednecks_ y los _white tras_h de los estados del interior o de las zonas en declive industrial son diametralmente opuestos de los de los _niggas, beaners o lattes_ de las grandes ciudades y las costas Este u Oeste.



Hombre se podría decir en cierto sentido que la Guerra Civil americana, en cierto sentido, fue una fórmula bestial de UNIFICACION de criterios, dado el enorme grado de desconexión entre regiones y gestiones económicas... y cuidado no hablo en broma...

EE.UU. es en gran medida un difícil país en cuanto a equilibrios y diferentes visiones, con poco de comunidad y amplias variables de desconexión entre estados, ciudades e incluso ciudadanos, ya no digamos fórmulas económicas y visiones sociales...

Con todo había en el fondo de su existencia algo que por muy nebuloso que parezca es capaz de mantener esencialmente a un determinado grupo de seres humanos: EL TRIUNFO... por eso el 29 fue tan extremadamente duro para ellos y ni en pintura querrían ni repetirlo...

En cierto sentido, al menos, Trump tenía una idea y no era tan mala como pueda parecer... muro, apartheid de nuestros sueños, su defensa, la envidia del resto, etc... era una forma de tránsito, si se quiere entre etapas MUY NECESARIA... quizás no fuese a llegar a conseguir sus objetivos, pero al menos buscaría esencialmente un "nosotros", que se quiera o no es tan necesario cuando se trata de mantener prietas las filas...


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como se "fuerza" una nueva democracia? Acaso crees que en Ucrania la gente no quiere vivir mejor? tener libertad, al menos el mínimo para tener un curro, abrir un negocio y ser exitoso en su vida? no sé por qué estupida razón no creeis que la gente piensa en esas cosas
> No, un país que lleva gobernado por la misma persona durante 20 años no puede ser ejemplo en ese sentido, y aunque sea solo por eso, debería decir muchas cosas, pero no...os enroscais en el "ejj que han forzao los americanos una revolusion", como si la gente fueran lemings o algo similar...entre eso y creerse a pies juntillas la planitud de la tierra está al ladito, asi que si, lecciones de democracia si las hay y están muy claras, lejos de ser lo ideal, insisto
> 
> Precisamente la clave está en esos intereses, evidentemente, prefiero que gane un tipo que se va a ir en 4 o 5 años a vivir su vida, por muy criticable que sea que un tio que trate de controlar mi vida...creo que es evidente



EEUU y la URSS (ahora Rusia) llevan financiando revoluciones y democratizaciones hace ya casí un siglo y como lo hacen dices. Financiando partidos políticos??? comprando medios de comunicación, sobornando cargos públicos, dando ayuda militar y económica al regimen/partido que a tí te interesa, imponiendo sanciones a los que no, imponiendo exclusiones aereas a unos y a otros mandandoles cazas de última generación ... Esto es tan viejo como cuando Alemania mando a Lenin a Rusia en un tren que el Kaiser vacilaba por entonces diciendo que por 10 millones de marcos había vencido a Rusia. Por favor si me crees tan tonto como para que tengamos que discutir de esto no merece la pena que hablemos. La revolución del Maidan como la mayoría de las revoluciones no surgen si alguien nos las promueve apropiadamente y en este caso la mano que mece la cuna todos sabemos quien es, si hasta tiene a los hijos de los jerifaltes de jefazos en las empresas estatales más importantes del pais y no se esfuerzan ni en disimular.
Si un país goberando por la misma persona no puede ser ejemplo de nada para tí, que hace la OTAN sosteniendo y armando a los jeques arabes que han invadido Yemen?? Tengamos una charla seria y hablemos de que intereses defiende la UE, que jugada pretende y que podemos ganar los ciudadanos si les sale jugada si te apetece pero no vamos a hablar de que unos son buenos y otros son malos porque no me lo creo. La duda que tengo es si estan defendiendo los intereses de los ciudadanos UE y no acabo de ver como.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> El rublo esta intervenido. Su bolsa cerrada. No permiten a los inversionistas sacar su dinero de la ruinosa economia rusa. Y todo por parte del estado.
> Para que luego se os llene la boca con neoliberalismo y gilipolleces.



Y este de donde sale??   
Ni el rublo está intervenido (hoy cotiza a 64 dolares), ni la Bolsa está cerrada (hoy sube un 0,40%), ni los inversionistas no pueden sacar su dinero, ni la Economía Rusa, la quinta del mundo, está en ruinas .

Ahora cuéntanos tú, a que hora apagas la cale en casa de tus padres?
Haces tres comidas al día?


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> jajajja su bolsa cerrada? si lleva abierta 1 mes por lo menos



Para el incel de turno:



> El Banco de Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente la reapertura de su mercado de valores. *A partir de este jueves*, *33 empresas de la bolsa de Moscú volverán a cotizar*, *después de casi un mes en el que el principal índice bursátil del país ha estado cerrado*. Moscú decidió cerrar su mercado de valores el pasado 28 de febrero, en medio de un desplome bursátil que se llevó por delante un tercio de su capitalización en pocos días tras la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











La bolsa rusa vuelve a arrancar: 33 valores empiezan a cotizar este jueves


El Banco de Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente la reapertura de su mercado de valores. A partir de este jueves, 33 empresas de la bolsa de Moscú volverán a cotizar, después de casi un mes en el que el principal índice bursátil del país ha estado cerrado. Moscú decidió cerrar su mercado de valores...



www.eleconomista.es





Y luego Rusia no interviene NAAAAAAAAADA


----------



## Honkler (13 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> jajajja su bolsa cerrada? si lleva abierta 1 mes por lo menos



Déjalo, es otra víctima de la propaganda otanica


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Hostia ... pues tienen unos mecánicos-electrónicos-informáticos cojonudos. Reprogamar un chip para que pase de controlar programas de lavado a calcular los disparos de un tanque no es cosa trivial. Sobre todo bajo fuego enemigo ..... Así no hay manera de perder una guerra, es una forma de optimizar los recursos a tope.

Hay que ver las gilipolleces que decís sin despeinaros ....


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Déjalo, es otra víctima de la propaganda otanica











La bolsa rusa vuelve a arrancar: 33 valores empiezan a cotizar este jueves


El Banco de Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente la reapertura de su mercado de valores. A partir de este jueves, 33 empresas de la bolsa de Moscú volverán a cotizar, después de casi un mes en el que el principal índice bursátil del país ha estado cerrado. Moscú decidió cerrar su mercado de valores...



www.eleconomista.es





que coño hablas incel ruso demigrante?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 May 2022)

*Donde las madres entierran a sus hijos*









En el Bagdad previo a la invasión estadounidense de 2003 los periodistas trabajábamos sin respiro durante el día. Por las noches, tras recabar información y enviar nuestras crónicas, nos reuníamos en alguna habitación del hotel Al Rashid para compartir impresiones, hacer conjeturas sobre el futuro inmediato e intercambiar ideas y planes ante posibles riesgos venideros.

En una de esas noches, mientras algunos corresponsales de varias nacionalidades bailaban para liberar tensiones y otros confesaban, ante mi asombro, sus ganas de que empezara la guerra y “la acción”, pensé que la noticia más espectacular que podríamos ofrecer no sería la de un bombardeo, sino la del triunfo de la sensatez y de la negociación. Que en vez de ser reporteros de guerra en aquella ciudad iraquí de cielos casi infinitos pudiéramos contar que se evitaba el conflicto bélico y ejercer así como corresponsales de paz. Compartí ese pensamiento con un colega periodista que quiso soñarlo conmigo.

Pocos días después las sirenas nos despertaron de madrugada y los primeros bombardeos sacudieron nuestro suelo. Durante semanas relatamos la guerra, los muertos, los heridos, el miedo, el dolor de la gente, el asesinato de dos compañeros reporteros, el derrumbamiento del país, el caos. Han pasado diecinueve años de aquello, pero sigo manteniendo con aquel periodista una hermosa amistad. Y aún hoy, cuando nos vemos, brindamos por aquel anhelo de paz compartido en una noche de fiesta en un Bagdad previo al infierno.

Todavía hoy -y con más fuerza si cabe, tras la experiencia posterior de otras guerras- sigo creyendo en la negociación y la paz como la vía menos dolorosa, menos desastrosa, de todas las posibles. Las víctimas recuerdan a otras víctimas, las guerras recuerdan a otras guerras y nunca te libras de ellas.

Amira, refugiada libia de doce años, amiga de mi hija, lleva dos meses con pesadillas y ataques de pánico porque la guerra de Ucrania abre la puerta al recuerdo de su guerra, de sus bombardeos, de su dolor, un dolor que nuestro continente ha ignorado mientras presume de solidaridad y empatía ante Ucrania. Desde hace un par de años Amira y su madre sienten en nuestro país un racismo que antes no percibían, que no estaba tan presente, tan visible, tan provocador. 

Han participado en bancos de alimentos para la población ucraniana, empatizan con ella, pero no pueden evitar sentirse despreciadas al comprobar cómo su tragedia no ha despertado la empatía que se ha generado en torno a la ucraniana.

Dejó escrito el reportero polaco Ryszard Kapuscinski que hay que estar siempre con los que sufren. En su libro _Un día más con vida_, donde relata su experiencia como corresponsal en la guerra de Angola, dedica unas líneas a una mujer de más de ochenta años que día tras día, lloviera, tronara o bombardeara, salía con su cesta llena de pan para repartirlo entre la gente. El comandante Farrusco, acorralado en su cuartel, dijo de ella: “Tiene ochenta años, hace pan. Lleva haciéndolo más de sesenta años y no quiere marcharse. No está ni con nosotros ni con ellos. Es partidaria de la vida. La vida y el pan. Y eso es suficiente, más que suficiente”.

Esa mujer representa a la mayoría de los pueblos que sufren la violencia y que intentan abrirse paso en medio de ella: gente partidaria de la vida. Mujeres como la panadera de Angola existen en todas y cada una de las guerras. Las he visto en el Bagdad arrasado por la _Operación Conmoción y Pavor _de Bush, en el Afganistán roto por décadas de violencia, en la Libia convertida en un polvorín, en los Territorios Ocupados Palestinos, en Yemen, en Siria, en Líbano, incluso en un Egipto sin conflicto armado pero aplastado por la opresión.

He visto bombas cayendo sobre barrios enteros mientras dos calles más allá la gente menuda intenta llegar a la escuela para no perder clase, mientras hombres y mujeres aguardan con esperanza la llegada del autobús urbano que les lleve a sus lugares de trabajo, a su casa o al hogar de algún familiar. En una guerra siempre hay miles y miles de personas que en medio de la muerte sostienen la vida y la posibilidad de un después.

La guerra es ese lugar donde las madres entierran a sus hijos. Donde la gente pierde para siempre la paz aunque sobreviva a las bombas, donde las personas desaparecen sin dejar rastro y la memoria se erige como única salvación. Es ese lugar en el que cualquier ser humano medianamente decente se da cuenta de que, como escribió Kapuscinski, “lo que importa es salvar vidas y no la Guerra Fría”.

En el film _Un día más con vida_, basado en el libro del reportero polaco, el periodista angoleño Artur Queiroz, vivo aún, amigo de Kapuscinski, afirma: “Aquella batalla por la independencia la ganamos, pero por el camino quedaron arrasados todos mis ideales”. ¿Hay alguna guerra que no deje un sabor amargo? ¿Alguna que pueda ser concebida como una satisfactoria realización por alguien con cordura?

Dentro de pocos años estallará otro conflicto que tendrá la ‘suerte’ de acaparar atención mediática en Occidente y los ahora niños y niñas ucranianos, ya adolescentes, verán en ella, como ahora Amira, su propia guerra. Quizá estén en un campo de refugiados, quizá en un país que los desprecia, quizá tengan la suerte de permanecer en su propio hogar sin que su comunidad y su entorno se haya roto para siempre en pedazos. 

Todo dependerá de la destreza y la voluntad de la comunidad internacional actual para frenar este conflicto que tantos parecen querer prolongar; de cuánto se desprecie o no la paz, ese derecho negado a Amira y a tantos menores en el mundo, mientras los privilegiados juegan en sus despachos a ser el Bien contra el Mal. Ellos trazan las estrategias y los pueblos ponen los muertos.


----------



## lapetus (13 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Vaya último párrafo te has marcado, resulta que China está "fuerte" y no se atreve a invadir Taiwán, y Rusia que está "débil" sí se ha atrevido a invadir Ucrania. Además utilizas argumentos de muy bajo nivel, si según tú, Rusia demuestra debilidad por no invadir Finlandia, dándole la vuelta al argumento, la OTAN en su conjunto demuestra debilidad no invadiendo Rusia. No sé ni para qué entro en este tipo de debates, hace tiempo que se supone que dejamos de ser niños.



En Finlandia hasta hace no mucho, el político que se atrevía a confrontar a Rusia ese tenía su carrera acabada. Tal era el respeto por la neutralidad y la amenaza de la URSS. La Finlandia de hoy entrando en la OTAN lo que demuestra es que no hay ningún temor hacia Rusia. Y con razón, porque tiene un PIB que es la mitad que el de Francia, y un ejército profesional de 200-300 mil efectivos, que se ha estampado en Ucrania.

Hay una diferencia abismal de imagen con China. En Asia hay una cultura absurda de salvar la cara. El estado no puede quedar mal nunca. Cualquier acción militar que China tome será decisiva y exitosa, para entre otras cosas mandar un mensaje al mundo. De no poder asegurar esto, prefieren esperar antes que quedar mal. La consecuencia es que a China se le respeta. China se hará con Taiwan sin pegar un sólo tiro, porque poco a poco empieza a ejercer influencia en los políticos taiwaneses, que se van pasando al PCCh en secreto. Rusia no ha podido ejercer una atracción similar en Ucrania, allí no quieren saber nada del ruso, se ve como un país anticuado y sin futuro, que después de tantos años sigue sin tener una industria competitiva, y vive de la energía y de los "socios" europeos.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> EEUU y la URSS (ahora Rusia) llevan financiando revoluciones y democratizaciones hace ya casí un siglo y como lo hacen dices. Financiando partidos políticos??? comprando medios de comunicación, sobornando cargos públicos, dando ayuda militar y económica al regimen/partido que a tí te interesa, imponiendo sanciones a los que no, imponiendo exclusiones aereas a unos y a otros mandandoles cazas de última generación ... Esto es tan viejo como cuando Alemania mando a Lenin a Rusia en un tren que el Kaiser vacilaba por entonces diciendo que por 10 millones de marcos había vencido a Rusia. Por favor si me crees tan tonto como para que tengamos que discutir de esto no merece la pena que hablemos. La revolución del Maidan como la mayoría de las revoluciones no surgen si alguien nos las promueve apropiadamente.
> Si un país goberando por la misma persona no puede ser ejemplo de nada para tí, que hace la OTAN sosteniendo y armando a los jeques arabes que han invadido Yemen?? Tengamos una charla seria y hablemos de que intereses defiende la UE, que jugada pretende y que podemos ganar los ciudadanos si les sale jugada si te apetece pero no vamos a hablar de que unos son buenos y otros son malos porque no me lo creo.



No hablo de buenos o de malos, hablo de quien me puede dar libertad individual, quien va a permitirme cambiar de opinión y quien me va a dejar en paz en cuanto a mi manera de vida y forma de ver las cosas, punto

No me gusta el estado en España, ni en la UE, ahora, por comparación...en un país no hay la misma opinión durante 20 años, punto, no hay mucho más que decir en ese aspecto

Y no, tu puedes financiar lo que quieras, pero lo que de verdad importa son las pequeñas decisiones de millones de personas, que es lo que no puedes controlar, tu no puedes controlar que un ucraniano cualquiera aprenda inglés o tenga una visión diferente del vecino, y eso, con más y más personas, hace que surgan esos cambios, son lentos, pero inexorables en el tiempo

Lo que no me puedo creer es que, viendo los botarates que tenemos en el poder, alguien se piense en serio que pueden ejecutar planes maleficos en donde muchas cosas pueden salir mal porque están fuera de su control

Pero que, por cierto, si aceptamos eso...también aceptamos la intromisión rusa en Bielorusia y hablamos de como les mantienen en una dictadura? por ejemplo...donde nadie ni siquiera puede opinar lo que quiera...hablamos de ello?


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es una cuestión de física y de entropía mayormente... si tú unificas y centralizas, por mal que se haga al final el resultado es siempre que gastarás menos en la gestión... se puede por supuesto mantener una cierta descentralización, pero organizada y planificada, con claros tintes de control y gestión, JAMAS desde el descontrol y la falta de una idea clara y concisa de los objetivos...
> 
> La URSS es un claro ejemplo de economía planificada y centralizada... no sólo salió de una guerra, no sólo llevó hombres a la luna, a la par mantuvo una guerra económica y no menos militar con el bloque anglosajón y LOS LLEVO A LA RUINA... una ECONOMIA DE GUERRA, dejemos de lado lo de comunista, con claras ideas sobre su finalidad... para derrotarla hubo que INVENTAR dineros y caudales del futuro y poner energía para sostenerlos sin fin (Arabia Saudí)... eso es real...
> 
> ...



El fin o la supervivencia del imperio yanki no depende de ningún lider fuerte. Ocurre que para 1975 ya se lo habían gastado todo y parece que los demás ya no se van a dejar estafar con las estampitas tan fácilmente como hasta ahora. Para sobrevivir, no ya como imperio sino como nación, *tendrían que cambiar la mentalidad y la forma de funcionar de arriba a abajo.*

Ahora mismo funcionan como pais a costa de succionar recursos de todo el mundo a nivel agujero negro, si persisten en el empeño seguramente acabarán con el pais fragmentado y Mexico reconquistando California .....   Querían dividir Rusia, si siguen así los divididos van a ser ellos.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ucrania impide a Rusia cruzar un río en el Donbás*
*Ucrania *ha impedido con éxito un intento de las fuerzas de *Rusia *de cruzar un río en el *Donbás*, ha informado este viernes el *Ministerio de Defensa* británico en su boletín diario en Twitter.

Las imágenes sugieren que *Rusia *ha perdido elementos de maniobra blindados de al menos un grupo táctico de batallón y el equipo de puente de pontones desplegado mientras cruzaba el río *Siverskyi Donets* al oeste de *Severodonetsk*, según la inteligencia británica.


----------



## Topongo (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Si es esta imagen, esos son carros ucranianos:



tienes fuente de eso de que son ucros?


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que ha incendiado un buque ruso en la zona de la Isla de las Serpientes: "Uno de los más nuevos de su flota"*
*Ucrania *asegura que ha alcanzado un barco de logística de la marina rusa cerca de la *Isla de las Serpientes*, un puesto de avanzada pequeño pero estratégico en el *Mar Negro*, mientras que los familiares de los soldados ucranianos escondidos en la acería sitiada de *Mariupol* suplican que los rescaten.

La reanudación de los combates alrededor de la *Isla de las Serpientes* en los últimos días puede convertirse en una batalla por el control de la costa occidental del *Mar Negro*, según algunos funcionarios de Defensa, mientras las fuerzas rusas luchan por avanzar en el norte y el este de *Ucrania*.

"Gracias a las acciones de nuestros marineros navales, el buque de apoyo _*Vsevolod Bobrov *_se ha incendiado, es uno de los más nuevos de la flota rusa", ha dicho *Serhiy Bratchuk*, portavoz de la administración militar regional de *Odesa*. Informa Reuters


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (13 May 2022)

Invasión de Rusia a Ucrania EN VIVO: el Reino Unido sancionó a la ex esposa de Putin y a su supuesta amante


Liudmila Ocheretnaya y la gimnasta Alina Kabaeva están entre los miembros de la familia y otras personas cercanas al líder del Kremlin alcanzadas por las medidas del gobierno de Boris Johnson




www.infobae.com


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## MAEZAL (13 May 2022)

*Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN (Erdogan)*

El presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan indicó este viernes que Turquía no es favorable a una adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, acusando a los países escandinavos de dar refugio a militantes kurdos.

"No tenemos una opinión positiva. Los países escandinavos son como una casa para huéspedes para organizaciones terroristas", dijo Erdogan a la prensa después de la oración del viernes en Estambul.

Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN (Erdogan)


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ellos marcan los supuestos objetivos y si no se cumplen es que Rusia está derrotada, no que los objetivos se los han inventado.

Es como si mañana hago unas rayas en un mapa y si no se cumplen digo que Ucrania está derrotada.

Joder es que son ridículos y paguiteros a más no poder.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

No se como lo hace, pero Marhuenda siempre consigue superarse ....   Es un fenómeno el tio .... 

A ver piensa ..... Coges un chip de lavadora que lleva grabados los programas de lavado. Para usarlo en un tanque, tienes que reprogramarlo y meterle programas de cálculo de tiro y cosas así. Tienes que tener herramientas de precisión para soltarlo de la placa base del controlador de la lavadora y soldarlo en la placa base del controlador del tanque. No crees tu que unos tios que consiguen hacer eso en medio del campo y de una batalla son prácticamente invencibles en la guerra?

O eso o Marhuenda sabe que sois imbéciles y os tragais cualquier chorrada.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

A Rusia en toda la campaña lo único que les ha salido más o menos bien fue la conquista de casi todo el oblast de Kherson en los primeros dias.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Ex embajador chino

“La fortaleza económica y financiera del ejército ruso, que no se corresponde con su condición de supuesta superpotencia militar, no podría soportar una guerra de alta tecnología. La derrota impulsada por la pobreza del ejército ruso fue evidente” dice Gao YYusheng.
www.twitter.com/MacaesBruno/status/1525025508064370689
Aquí una entrevista con el exdiplomático
www.chinaindiadialogue.com/gao-yusheng-1

No estoy de acuerdo.

Pero si que es verdad que el ejército rusoe tiene fobia a las armas modernas. Sus favoritas podían no sorprender a ejércitos del siglo XIX y principios del XX , exceptuando aviones


----------



## JAGGER (13 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Rusia que está "débil" sí se ha atrevido a invadir Ucrania. Además utilizas argumentos de muy bajo nivel,



Son retardados los rusos. No hay más.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No estamos diciendo nada de eso, estamos diciendo que Rusia está falsificando el valor de su propia moneda, como? haciendo que las transacciones no se produzcan libremente, ESO es lo que decís muchos y vanagloriáis al "glorioso Putin" por tal "jugada maestra", bien, pues eso es lo que invalida el valor que nos cuentan del tipo de cambio desde cualquier sitio, lo entiendes ahora? o todavía no?



Imponer sanciones comerciales y congelar los depósitos en dólares y en euros ¿No es restringir la libertad de las transacciones comerciales ni falsificar el valor de las monedas? ¿O es que son restricciones y falsificaciones sanas?


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hostia ... pues tienen unos mecánicos-electrónicos-informáticos cojonudos. Reprogamar un chip para que pase de controlar programas de lavado a calcular los disparos de un tanque no es cosa trivial. Sobre todo bajo fuego enemigo ..... Así no hay manera de perder una guerra, es una forma de optimizar los recursos a tope.
> 
> Hay que ver las gilipolleces que decís sin despeinaros ....



Sí
Son noticias para gilipollas.
Aparte de lo que has dicho, que no se puede...
A ver, explicado para lelos...tiene sentido destrozar una lavadora para la mierda de chip que tiene?
Si fuera una PlayStation sí... Corea del Norte .. pero eso es un chip que no es el de una lavadora.


----------



## JAGGER (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma que ha incendiado un buque ruso en la zona de la Isla de las Serpientes: "Uno de los más nuevos de su flota"*
> *Ucrania *asegura que ha alcanzado un barco de logística de la marina rusa cerca de la *Isla de las Serpientes*, un puesto de avanzada pequeño pero estratégico en el *Mar Negro*, mientras que los familiares de los soldados ucranianos escondidos en la acería sitiada de *Mariupol* suplican que los rescaten.
> 
> La reanudación de los combates alrededor de la *Isla de las Serpientes* en los últimos días puede convertirse en una batalla por el control de la costa occidental del *Mar Negro*, según algunos funcionarios de Defensa, mientras las fuerzas rusas luchan por avanzar en el norte y el este de *Ucrania*.
> ...



Otro submarino pal puti.


----------



## Salamandra (13 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> *Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN (Erdogan)*
> 
> El presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan indicó este viernes que Turquía no es favorable a una adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, acusando a los países escandinavos de dar refugio a militantes kurdos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, son predecibles. Hacen política de Estado y en este caso, sólo es cuestión de precio. Aún con todo, no sé si hizo buen negocio Putin salvando el culo a Cerdogán pero, siendo sinceros, su pueblo quizás no debiera estar tan descontento.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Pues preocúpate. Unos tios que arreglan tanques con chips de tostadoras en medio del campo, llegan a Lisboa con la chorra.   Yo, si me creyera eso, tendría los huevecillos para corbata ....


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de la deportación forzosa de más de 210.000 niños.*
*Ucrania *ha acusado este viernes a *Rusia* de la deportación forzosa de más de 210.000 niños desde su invasión el 24 de febrero y ha acusado a *Moscú* de querer convertirlos en ciudadanos rusos.

La defensora de los derechos humanos, *Lyudmyla Denisova*, asegura que los niños se encuentran entre los 1,2 millones de ucranianos que, según *Kiev*, han sido deportados contra su voluntad.

*Moscú *ha negado haber atacado intencionalmente a civiles desde que lanzó lo que llama una operación militar especial en *Ucrania*, y dice que está ofreciendo ayuda humanitaria a quienes quieren salir de *Rusia*. Informa Reuters


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Es que si hay un concepto que a mi me da igual (y debería hacerlo a la gente) es el concepto de nación

Por supuesto quiero escoger cada cierto tiempo, porque voy a cambiar de opinión, porque las circunstancias no van a ser las mismas, etc

Condenarse a que sea solo una forma de ver las cosas en una sociedad lo predominante, es condenar a la misma


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Imponer sanciones comerciales y congelar los depósitos en dólares y en euros ¿No es restringir la libertad de las transacciones comerciales ni falsificar el valor de las monedas? ¿O es que son restricciones y falsificaciones sanas?



No he hablado de las sanciones, he hablado del "valor" del rublo, no está siendo occidente quien ha puesto las medidas que le afectan al rublo

También podemos hablar de lo que desencadenan esas sanciones, que es meter militares en el país vecino, pero eso...lo decimos o no?


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que si hay un concepto que a mi me da igual (y debería hacerlo a la gente) es el concepto de nación
> 
> *Por supuesto quiero escoger cada cierto tiempo, porque voy a cambiar de opinión,* porque las circunstancias no van a ser las mismas, etc
> 
> Condenarse a que sea solo una forma de ver las cosas en una sociedad lo predominante, es condenar a la misma



Si ... yo hay meses que bebo cocacola y otros pepsicola.   Que sepas que es lo único que nos dejan elegir.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No he hablado de las sanciones, he hablado del "valor" del rublo, no está siendo occidente quien ha puesto las medidas que le afectan al rublo
> 
> También podemos hablar de lo que desencadenan esas sanciones, que es meter militares en el país vecino, pero eso...lo decimos o no?



Te puedes ir más atrás. Al momento en que occidente paga e instiga un golpe de estado en Ucrania para poner un gobierno hostil a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ucrania alcanza varios barcos rusos en la Isla de las Serpientes.*


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No hablo de buenos o de malos, hablo de quien me puede dar libertad individual, quien va a permitirme cambiar de opinión y quien me va a dejar en paz en cuanto a mi manera de vida y forma de ver las cosas, punto
> 
> No me gusta el estado en España, ni en la UE, ahora, por comparación...en un país no hay la misma opinión durante 20 años, punto, no hay mucho más que decir en ese aspecto
> 
> ...



Pues eso es lo que esta ocurriendo precisamente, que lo botarates que gobiernan han calculado mal la jugada y pensaban que iban a tener acceso a los recursos del Caucaso gratis y sin que Rusia tuviera nada que decir a sus puertas, simplemente financiando unos partidos politicos, una revolución de colores, un par de hombre de paja y a montar un gasoducto desde el Caucaso a Europa a traves de Crimea y el mar negro ... Y por supuesto que acepto la intromisión rusa en Bielorusia, y en Serbia y en la propia Ucrania, en Siria y en muchos otros sitios a lo largo de la historía (Cuba, Vietnam, Corea ....etc). Pero tenlo claro tan hijos de puta es el bloque OTAN como el Ruso cuando se trata de defender sus intereses y por eso te digo no hay buenos ni malos pero si ganadores y perdedores y en esta guerra la UE y quien me gobierna me ha puesto a mi el cartel de perdedor y además me engañana diciendome que mi bienestar tiene que reducirse y ser menor porque patatin, patatan Putin es muy malo, nosotros somo los buenos y defendemos la libertad y a los pobre ucranianos ... El simple hecho de que pretendan que me crea ese cuento ya por si sólo me indigna. Los gobiernos democráticos no tratan mucho mejor a sus ciudadanos simplemente lo disfrazan mejor.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ex embajador chino
> 
> “La fortaleza económica y financiera del ejército ruso, que no se corresponde con su condición de supuesta superpotencia militar, no podría soportar una guerra de alta tecnología. La derrota impulsada por la pobreza del ejército ruso fue evidente” dice Gao YYusheng.
> www.twitter.com/MacaesBruno/status/1525025508064370689
> ...



Muchas risas pero algunos no entienden que esto es una escalada de menos a más. ¿Que necesidad tiene Rusia de ir con todo en estos primeros meses, si el enemigo no está a la altura? Sería como matar moscas a cañonazos... Que estén "tranquilos" los bastardos globalistas, siempre habrá tiempo de convertirles en polvo de estrellas.


----------



## Informatico77 (13 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> rusia , guste o no tiene el poder hay una regla que dice que quien tiene el oro hace las reglas
> el oro hoy es la energia , quien la tiene ?? rusia
> el oro quien lo tiene , tambien rusia
> alimentos , quien los tiene?? rusia
> ...



Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.


----------



## rober713 (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque han prohibido la venta de rublos en cantidades altas en el exterior, eso hace que se "proteja" el valor de la moneda, ya que "parece" que la demanda es mayor
> Cuando tu tienes un bien (y el dinero lo es), el precio viene determinado por la oferta y la demanda, al cambiar las condiciones de un libre mercado en cuanto a ese bien, no tienes el precio real, no sabes lo que estaría dispuesto alguien a pagar por él
> Por eso se ha mantenido, pero mientras el rublo está en una especie de "impass", otras monedas circulan libremente
> *No es algo tan grave como ponerse a imprimir dinero*, pero se le parece, ya que, por un lado influyes positivamente en los mercados, pero por otro...
> ...



.... la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El Reino Unido impone una nueva ronda de sanciones al entorno de Putin que afectan a su ex mujer y a sus primos.*
*Reino Unido* ha impuesto este viernes una nueva ronda de sanciones contra *Rusia *por la *guerra en Ucrania* que apuntan a la red financiera del presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin*, incluidos su ex mujer y sus primos.

"Estamos exponiendo y apuntando a la red sombría que apuntala el lujoso estilo de vida de Putin e incrementando la presión a su círculo íntimo", ha explicado la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, *Liz Truss*, en un comunicado. "Seguiremos adelante con las sanciones a todos aquellos que colaboran e incitan a la agresión de *Putin *hasta que *Ucrania *prevalezca".

*Reino Unido*, junto con sus aliados occidentales, ha impuesto sanciones a cientos de ciudadanos rusos ricos, así como a empresas industriales y financieras estratégicamente importantes en respuesta a *guerra en Ucrania*.

Entre los 12 nuevos nombres agregados a la lista de sanciones británicas se encuentran la ex mujer de *Putin*, *Lyudmila Ocheretnaya*, y varios de sus familiares que ocupan puestos ejecutivos en importantes empresas rusas como *Gazprom*. Se enfrentan a congelamientos de activos y prohibiciones de viaje. Informa Reuters


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 May 2022)

Buenos días. Esta semana ha comenzado en Alemania el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el uso del PzH 2000. Actualmente se está coordinando y organizando con Holanda la entrega de 12 de estos sistemas de armas. También estamos reforzando el flanco oriental de la #OTAN

no entiendo cómo esto no es para Rusia una injerencia de la OTAN en la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Hola, su picolero de guardia le comunica:

Deje de fumar cosas malas, le sientan como el culo.

Venda su coche eléctrico, ha hecho el primo.

Un saludo.


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Imponer sanciones comerciales y congelar los depósitos en dólares y en euros ¿No es restringir la libertad de las transacciones comerciales ni falsificar el valor de las monedas? ¿O es que son restricciones y falsificaciones sanas?



Por no hablar de impedir el pago de la deuda y luego declarar al país en quiebra ...


----------



## alnitak (13 May 2022)

turquia veta la entra de los payasos nordicos en la otan


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Buenos días. Esta semana ha comenzado en Alemania el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el uso del PzH 2000. Actualmente se está coordinando y organizando con Holanda la entrega de 12 de estos sistemas de armas. También estamos reforzando el flanco oriental de la #OTAN
> 
> no entiendo cómo esto no es para Rusia una injerencia de la OTAN en la guerra en Ucrania



Por nuestro propio bien espero que el bando victorioso sea en el que estamos porque como no losea tienen motivos más que sobrados para odiarnos por un par de siglos o más ...


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Un análisis fino y ponderado, una educación digna de un colegio de ursulinas y una despedida instantánea. 
A la nevera, soplapollas.


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Reino Unido impone una nueva ronda de sanciones al entorno de Putin que afectan a su ex mujer y a sus primos.*
> *Reino Unido* ha impuesto este viernes una nueva ronda de sanciones contra *Rusia *por la *guerra en Ucrania* que apuntan a la red financiera del presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin*, incluidos su ex mujer y sus primos.
> 
> "Estamos exponiendo y apuntando a la red sombría que apuntala el lujoso estilo de vida de Putin e incrementando la presión a su círculo íntimo", ha explicado la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, *Liz Truss*, en un comunicado. "Seguiremos adelante con las sanciones a todos aquellos que colaboran e incitan a la agresión de *Putin *hasta que *Ucrania *prevalezca".
> ...



Creo que se esta rindiendo ya mismo pero del ataque de risa ... Le han congelado la cuenta a la ex y a la suegra.


----------



## Informatico77 (13 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Un análisis fino y ponderado, una educación digna de un colegio de ursulinas y una despedida instantánea.
> A la nevera, soplapollas.



La verdad ofende a los cavernícolas subnormales prorrusos.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (13 May 2022)

Ahora entiendo muchas cosas...


----------



## Bimbo (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Para el incel de turno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero retrasado si has dicho que estaba cerrada, no tienes npi de nada y te las das de listo, lleva abierta desde el 24 de marzo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No he hablado de las sanciones, he hablado del "valor" del rublo, no está siendo occidente quien ha puesto las medidas que le afectan al rublo
> 
> También podemos hablar de lo que desencadenan esas sanciones, que es meter militares en el país vecino, pero eso...lo decimos o no?



Digámoslo. Es absurdo hablar del valor de las monedas sin hablar primero de las medidas económicas o militares por parte de los estados, de uno u otro bando, que lo alteran.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 May 2022)

El bloque militar de la OTAN es veneno, no un antídoto para las preocupaciones sobre seguridad y paz en Europa.


----------



## JAGGER (13 May 2022)

Aquí la columna de 60 kilómetros orca:


Llevaban uniformes de gala para desfilar en Kiev. Balla owned.


----------



## Salamandra (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Desde los años setenta se ha dicho que las cosas son muy buenas para determinados países porque cobran caro lo que venden y pagan poco lo que compran y precisamente hoy, cincuenta años después, volvemos a lo mismo, el valor de las manufacturas y tecnologías frente a las materias primas.

Además con la globalización tenemos otros agravantes que van de las mano de las monedas de la impresora más importantes que nunca por la globalización. Las tensiones van por lo mismo, coste de materias primas y tecnologías (Rusia tiene mucho de una un tanto de otra) pero no le acaba resultando.

Pero es que con la globalización no le va bien ni a los países sin impresora ni a los cuidadanos de los países de la impresora. Hoy a los que les va bien son son las corporaciones y va in crescendo.

No sé hacia donde se dirige el mundo porque no estoy al día de las nuevas ideas pero cada generación suele depurar los excesos de la anterior y elegir nuevo rumbo. Es ley de vida.

Pero ya no vale ni la derecha globalizadora sin cortapisas, ni las derivaciones de lo que tradicionalmente eran izquierdas que hoy son movimientos sin capacidad de calado en los problemas importantes. Tampoco va a ser la salvación la ultraderecha y menos sin un contrapoder real.

La verdad es que no sé hacia donde nos dirigimos pero es obvio que los jóvenes de hoy deben cambiar el rumbo, como cada generación y por lo mismo, para corregir los excesos que se les colaron a sus padres.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te puedes ir más atrás. Al momento en que occidente paga e instiga un golpe de estado en Ucrania para poner un gobierno hostil a Rusia.



Si bueno, cualquier gobierno es hostil a Rusia, basta con no hacer exactamente lo que dice este que hay que hacer...preguntamos a Moldavia?

Es como el tio que disc ute con todo dios y dice que...ej que la gente me dice cosas....


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

Erdogan sacará TAJADA de ese ingreso... cómo... Suecia no es ese lugar que tiene capacidad para producir aviones de combate... y Turquía no es ese lugar que aspira algún día a producir los mejores drones del mundo...

A mayores Turquía es rechazado en Europa y Suecia y Finlandia son aceptados así sin más en la OTAN????...

Erdogan... ese "verso libre" que se libró de vivir un Euromaidan, un autogolpe, y hoy siente el renacer de LA GRAN TURQUIA... 

En fin... europa, no llores mucho, que te queda mucho que vivir y sufrir y llorar, mejor no te deshidrates... qué desmadre todo...


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que esta ocurriendo precisamente, que lo botarates que gobiernan han calculado mal la jugada y pensaban que iban a tener acceso a los recursos del Caucaso gratis y sin que Rusia tuviera nada que decir a sus puertas, simplemente financiando unos partidos politicos, una revolución de colores, un par de hombre de paja y a montar un gasoducto desde el Caucaso a Europa a traves de Crimea y el mar negro ... Y por supuesto que acepto la intromisión rusa en Bielorusia, y en Serbia y en la propia Ucrania, en Siria y en muchos otros sitios a lo largo de la historía (Cuba, Vietnam, Corea ....etc). Pero tenlo claro tan hijos de puta es el bloque OTAN como el Ruso cuando se trata de defender sus intereses y por eso te digo no hay buenos ni malos pero si ganadores y perdedores y en esta guerra la UE y quien me gobierna me ha puesto a mi el cartel de perdedor y además me engañana diciendome que mi bienestar tiene que reducirse y ser menor porque patatin, patatan Putin es muy malo, nosotros somo los buenos y defendemos la libertad y a los pobre ucranianos ... El simple hecho de que pretendan que me crea ese cuento ya por si sólo me indigna. Los gobiernos democráticos no tratan mucho mejor a sus ciudadanos simplemente lo disfrazan mejor.




Quién te ha puesto a ti ningún cartel de perdedor?


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Digámoslo. Es absurdo hablar del valor de las monedas sin hablar primero de las medidas económicas o militares por parte de los estados, de uno u otro bando, que lo alteran.



Lo altera todo, pero si lo estás interviniendo, no me vengas con el cuento de "todo va bien, mira lo que vale la moneda"


----------



## Can Pistraus (13 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> pero retrasado si has dicho que estaba cerrada, no tienes npi de nada y te las das de listo, lleva abierta desde el 24 de marzo



Y el tiempo que ha estado chapada por miedito te lo callas como un putas?   
Fuera de aqui, ridiculo


----------



## vil. (13 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Con ese mapa bajo el brazo suele caminar siempre ERDOGAN y preguntarse cómo es que Franceses y Alemanes son tan estúpidos al negarle su membresía europea de toda la vida... y algo de razón lleva, pero recemos para que no tanta como para que se nos de por integrarle... que tal y coo van las cosas, veremos cómo acaba todo y si al final no acabamos siendo todos TURCO-QATARIES... TREMENDO TODO...


----------



## Remequilox (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se como lo hace, pero Marhuenda siempre consigue superarse ....   Es un fenómeno el tio ....
> 
> A ver piensa ..... Coges un chip de lavadora que lleva grabados los programas de lavado. Para usarlo en un tanque, tienes que reprogramarlo y meterle programas de cálculo de tiro y cosas así. Tienes que tener herramientas de precisión para soltarlo de la placa base del controlador de la lavadora y soldarlo en la placa base del controlador del tanque. No crees tu que unos tios que consiguen hacer eso en medio del campo y de una batalla son prácticamente invencibles en la guerra?
> 
> O eso o Marhuenda sabe que sois imbéciles y os tragais cualquier chorrada.



Esa "noticia" está reciclada de otra que se publicó hace no muchos días, respecto que ALGUNOS FABRICANTES DE COCHES DE EUROPA OCCIDENTAL, debido a la escasez de suministros de chips, estaban comprando lavadoras para sacarles los chips, y poder mantener activas las plantas de montaje.
Sí, les salía un "poco caro" el chip, a precio de lavadora completa, pero al menos podían montar el coche (que vale mucho más que una lavadora).

El "equipo Marhuenda" ha unido en un solo relato novedoso lo de los rusos cargando lavadoras, y el reciclaje de chips de lavadoras para automoción, y se ha inventado esa historia de tanques y drones rusos montados con chips de lavadoras (ucranianas, presuntamente).

En todo caso, la "noticia" lo que ilustra es que en estos tiempos de economías globalizadas y que hasta una cafetera doméstica funciona en base a electrónica avanzada, las sanciones y restricciones a ciertas tecnologías son un puro bluf. Si Rusia necesita chips y otros componentes electrónicos para sus Kaliber, puede conseguir todos los que necesite, cuando quiera y donde quiera, tan solo mediante la técnica del reciclado de electrodomésticos.
Por cierto, miles y miles de toneladas de electrodomésticos "residuo" son enviados a África cada poco, para que allí sean reciclados o recuperadas piezas y componentes válidos.
¿Y quien tiene muy buenas relaciones diplomáticas y está fortaleciendo aun más esas relaciones? Casualmente, Rusia.
Así que un chip avanzado coreano, instalado en una lavadora de gama alta Samsung, vendida en Alemania, y enviada como residuo reciclable a Ghana, puede acabar instalado en un misil ruso. Y mucho más barato que si fuese suministrado de forma directa.









Algunos fabricantes están comprando lavadoras para quitarles los chips y usarlos en sus productos


La escasez de chips va a continuar al menos hasta finales de 2023, así que los fabricantes tecnológicos se buscan la vida como pueden para sacar su empresa adelante.




computerhoy.com













Chip-starved firms are scavenging silicon from washing machines


Even major chip equipment makers are struggling to get enough components to fulfil orders, potentially making it more difficult for semiconductor fabs to significantly increase their capacity in the near term.




www.scmp.com


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo altera todo, pero si lo estás interviniendo, no me vengas con el cuento de "todo va bien, mira lo que vale la moneda"



Es que el objetivo de quienes intervinieron primero, mediante sanciones comerciales e intervención de activos, era tumbar el valor del rublo, y las medidas intervencionistas tomadas por Rusia lo han impedido. ¿No te has enterado todavía que en una economía de guerra, da igual quien la declare, el libre mercado no existe?


----------



## Salamandra (13 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Con ese mapa bajo el brazo suele caminar siempre ERDOGAN y preguntarse cómo es que Franceses y Alemanes son tan estúpidos al negarle su membresía europea de toda la vida... y algo de razón lleva, pero recemos para que no tanta como para que se nos de por integrarle... que tal y coo van las cosas, veremos cómo acaba todo y si al final no acabamos siendo todos TURCO-QATARIES... TREMENDO TODO...



Bahh, dentro de un lustro los que no quieren entrar son ellos. Al tiempo.


----------



## arriondas (13 May 2022)

Vaya mosqueo que tienen en Ankara, entro lo de querer meter a Ucrania en la UE y a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Claro, en los dos países escandinavos hay muchos refugiados... kurdos.


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Si es esta imagen, esos son carros ucranianos:



Cambia de informador , ya está verificado por varias agencias, son más de 50 carros verificados de momento.


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Para el listo ese que dice que si el rublo, que si la bolsa de Moscú.
Hablemos de intervenciones: el horo.
Su precio lleva AÑOS manipulado. Y ahora bajando fuerte desde que el rublo está vinculado.
Si se produjera un descubrimiento de precios del horo y se presentaran todos esos papelitos que te aseguran que eres poseedor de tanto o cuanto de oro, nos iríamos mínimo a los 3000 dólares.

Estáis jodiendo a Parker Shnabel justo al comienzo de la temporada, y eso es casus belli.

Capisci?


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

ha comenzado la producción en serie del módulo de combate controlado a distancia BM-30-D "Spitsa"


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En Finlandia hasta hace no mucho, el político que se atrevía a confrontar a Rusia ese tenía su carrera acabada. Tal era el respeto por la neutralidad y la amenaza de la URSS. La Finlandia de hoy entrando en la OTAN lo que demuestra es que no hay ningún temor hacia Rusia. Y con razón, porque tiene un PIB que es la mitad que el de Francia, y un ejército profesional de 200-300 mil efectivos, que se ha estampado en Ucrania.
> 
> Hay una diferencia abismal de imagen con China. En Asia hay una cultura absurda de salvar la cara. El estado no puede quedar mal nunca. Cualquier acción militar que China tome será decisiva y exitosa, para entre otras cosas mandar un mensaje al mundo. De no poder asegurar esto, prefieren esperar antes que quedar mal. La consecuencia es que a China se le respeta. China se hará con Taiwan sin pegar un sólo tiro, porque poco a poco empieza a ejercer influencia en los políticos taiwaneses, que se van pasando al PCCh en secreto. Rusia no ha podido ejercer una atracción similar en Ucrania, allí no quieren saber nada del ruso, se ve como un país anticuado y sin futuro, que después de tantos años sigue sin tener una industria competitiva, y vive de la energía y de los "socios" europeos.



Otro felador de la fuerza bruta, la República Popular China (China es otra cosa, es un cagarro llamado Taiwan) sabe que si Rusias cae, ellos son los siguientes, asi que toca apoyar a Rusia a muerte.


----------



## El_Suave (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



¿Por qué dicen valor añadido cuando deben decir precio añadido?.

Curioso que en toda la verborrea capitalista no exista el concepto "precio añadido", y se apropien en su lugar del concepto "valor añadido".


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Empiezo a pensar que vamos a asistir a un Barbarroja II, protagonizado por los despellejadores finlandeses, los SS bálticos, los meapilas polacos y algúna otra putita gitana como Romania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Recuperación de la ciudad de Mariupol, poco a poco…retirando escombros…


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Ucranianos, dos palabras, tres mentiras.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es que el objetivo de quienes intervinieron primero, mediante sanciones comerciales e intervención de activos, era tumbar el valor del rublo, y las medidas intervencionistas tomadas por Rusia lo han impedido. ¿No te has enterado todavía que en una economía de guerra, da igual quien la declare, el libre mercado no existe?



Pues es lo que critico, que Rusia haya abandonado el libre mercado...precisamente


----------



## Trajanillo (13 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Estamos en plena hora bot-atarate, jodíos turnos...



Tu tambien te has dado cuenta que aparece siempre a la misma hora, es su hora de entrada al curro, jajaj


----------



## keylargof (13 May 2022)

Ya sí que por fin los rusos están sacando el equipamiento bueno, por ejemplo los helicópteros portalavadoras. Mucho más eficientes que los tanques portalavadoras, con los helicópteros se tarda poquísimo en llevar las lavadoras robadas a suelo ruski, y así da tiempo a ir a por más.

Gloria al glorioso ejército ruski


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

Topongo dijo:


> tienes fuente de eso de que son ucros?



O son ukras o son rusos.
El que afirma demuestra. Corresponde a los que han lanzado esas imágenes afirmando que son rusos, demostrarlo. Todo el material que han colgado NO demuestra que son rusos, ergo son ukras.

No es la primera vez que lo hacen.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hostia ... pues tienen unos mecánicos-electrónicos-informáticos cojonudos. Reprogamar un chip para que pase de controlar programas de lavado a calcular los disparos de un tanque no es cosa trivial. Sobre todo bajo fuego enemigo ..... Así no hay manera de perder una guerra, es una forma de optimizar los recursos a tope.
> 
> Hay que ver las gilipolleces que decís sin despeinaros ....



Pues reprogramar una eprom, eeprom, flash rom, las memoria rom que se usan no es ningún misterio.








Satkit.com
Programador Eeprom Usb Ezp2010


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

Aquí te dejo uno, que habla de 36 tanques ahí faltarían otros vehículos, en la revista Forbes hablan de más de cincuenta y Yago de cosas militares habla de un recuento de más de 50.








Ejército ruso “pierde batallón completo” al intentar cruzar el puente de Ucrania


La inteligencia británica dice que es probable que las fuerzas rusas se vuelvan a desplegar en la orilla oriental del río Siverskyi Donets




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

Gazprom corta el suministro a Europa a través del gasoducto polaco Yamal-Europa


----------



## circodelia2 (13 May 2022)

Los ucronazis tienen que convencer con milongas para que les sigan aflojando pasta. 
....


----------



## bigmaller (13 May 2022)

Me parece que el RPL no da la talla.


Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y porque no lo iban a aceptar?.
> Turquía no tiene en principio ningún conflicto con Finlandia.
> Votarán todos que si a la voz del amos usano.



Turquia puede ser el que incline la balanza. El turco va a pedir MUCHO. 

Y no es una deciaion facil la que tiene. Se enemista con el que le salvó el culo del golpe de estado.....


----------



## Cga (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



"Régimen piojoso". Es verborrea otanista satánica que cree que occidente es superior y por ende con derecho a todo.
Me temo que vas a caer de tu supremacismo en poco...estrepitosamente.
Occidente es decadente, con planes suicidas e ideas degeneradas.
Occidente es esa cultura en que la mujer del año es un hombre y se defiende fanáticamente todo lo que degrada al ser humano.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Cambia de informador , ya está verificado por varias agencias, son más de 50 carros verificados de momento.



¿Las mismas agencias que afirmaron que el misil que tiraron los ukras en Kramtorsk era ruso? Si varias agencias verifican que 2+2=22, esas agencias, por muchas que sean, se equivocan, porque 2+2=4.

La versión que dan los follaukras no se sostiene, ya está más que explicado en este hilo.

Si tienes algún argumento de que son rusos, exponlo, mientras no lo hagas, son ukras.

Porque esos carros tiene que ser o ukras o rusos. A simple vista NO se ve que sean rusos (Z) y los follaukras tampoco lo conseguís demostrar. Ergo son ukras.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Aquí te dejo uno, que habla de 36 tanques ahí faltarían otros vehículos, en la revista Forbes hablan de más de cincuenta y Yago de cosas militares habla de un recuento de más de 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y en qué se basan para afirmar que esos carros son rusos?
Porque ellos lo valen?


----------



## arriondas (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y en qué se basan para afirmar que esos carros son rusos?
> Porque ellos lo valen?



Pues sí, porque ellos lo valen. El periodismo como tal hace tiempo que dejó de existir. Son putas a sueldo del sistema; se dedican a sacar las cosas de contexto, y si eso no basta directamente se inventan las noticias. Que haya gente que después de estos últimos tres años aún les de credibilidad... Manda cojones...


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y en qué se basan para afirmar que esos carros son rusos?
> Porque ellos lo valen?



Es lo que dice esta empresa








Geospatial Intelligence Solutions - Real Time | BlackSky


Real-Time Geospatial Intelligence Solutions - Our Spectra AI SaaS platform delivers insights & analytics that matter most.




www.blacksky.com


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

Es poniendo un veto, porque no es idiota es un hdp que es otra cosa. Pone el veto y luego se dispone a regatear cuanto le pagan por retirarlo. Lo mismo que hizo con los "refugiados" sirios.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues reprogramar una eprom, eeprom, flash rom, las memoria rom que se usan no es ningún misterio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el campo (se ha visto alguna lavadora en trincheras)? En medio de la batalla? Y eso que comentas era hace 20 años cuando las eeprom iban montadas en zócalos y se podían extraer con unas pinzas. Ahora van soldadas a la placa. Hay que desoldar de la placa sin joderla, reprogramarla y volverla a soldar en la placa nueva. Hacer eso en medio del campo en plena batalla y que funcione es una proeza.

Pero bueno ... es una jaimitada más de Marhuenda. La enésima.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es lo que dice esta empresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copipega la parte en la que lo demuestra. Que me conozco el truco, troll.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Por qué dicen valor añadido cuando deben decir precio añadido?.
> 
> Curioso que en toda la verborrea capitalista no exista el concepto "precio añadido", y se apropien en su lugar del concepto "valor añadido".



Porque el "precio añadido" no existe...
Tú, cuando compras algo, lo haces por el valor que le das tú y por el precio al que está dispuesta a pagar la gente por el bien, por lo que no existe un "precio añadido", ya que este es subjetivo, no lo puedes controlar, por lo que tampoco puedes añadir, no tiene sentido
El valor añadido, es lo que valora la gente ese bien, si yo tengo algo muy exclusivo, obviamente tendrá un mayor valor, es de cajón entenderlo

Es decir, entender esto como ideologia es como decir que cuando llueve...es culpa del gobierno o que es de "derechas" mojarte....


----------



## Honkler (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> La bolsa rusa vuelve a arrancar: 33 valores empiezan a cotizar este jueves
> 
> 
> El Banco de Rusia ha anunciado oficialmente la reapertura de su mercado de valores. A partir de este jueves, 33 empresas de la bolsa de Moscú volverán a cotizar, después de casi un mes en el que el principal índice bursátil del país ha estado cerrado. Moscú decidió cerrar su mercado de valores...
> ...



Vas a insultar a tu puta madre


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> O son ukras o son rusos.
> El que afirma demuestra. Corresponde a los que han lanzado esas imágenes afirmando que son rusos, demostrarlo. Todo el material que han colgado NO demuestra que son rusos, ergo son ukras.
> 
> No es la primera vez que lo hacen.



Hubo dos cruces de rio, uno de los Ucranianos para "cortar" la zona de izium más al norte, y otro de los rusos para rodear Lisichanks por la izquierda.

De lo primero nunca más supimos, lo segundo sabemos que cruzaron y tomaron al menos .la primera aldea. Sacar conclusiones lógicas.

En cuanto a lo de Kharkov, yo he tenido claro desde el 3º dia cuando pararon para negociar, que Putin solo queria las dos republicas. Luego cuando se retiraron de la zona izquierda del Dnieper debio quedar claro para la mayoría. Tienen pocas tropas, poco apoyo de la aviación ( evidentemente pasan de tomar riesgos con ella ) , y sobre todo no destruyen cosas como los puentes, el puerto de odessa etc... que podrian hacer sin oposición y sin bajas solo con sus misiles que son practicamente imparables.

Todo esto apunta a quedarse con las republicas, quizas Jerson y la orilla de Azov ( por presión de la gente y del ejercito ) y luego negociar unos minimos. ¿ Putin se equivoca ? Yo creo que si, el tiempo dira. Pero seguir viendo esto como un intento de ocupar toda ucrania o cambiar el gobierno no lo veo lógico. Desde la ausencia de plan politico, tumbar el goibenro no era posible. Y eso es previo al choque militar, su intención era la que afirmaba algo limitado. Otra cosa es que al final se lie parda.


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Copipega la parte en la que lo demuestra. Que me conozco el truco, troll.



Que si que los rusos ya están en kiev


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

THE RECORD LABEL ALTERNATIVE







www.independent.co




....
"El jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, Valery Gerasimov, ha sido suspendido 
en medio de la vacilante invasión del Kremlin, afirma un alto funcionario ucraniano."


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que si que los rusos ya están en kiev



Resumiendo, que no tienes nada.
Ahora deja de trolear que te vas pal ignore.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> "Régimen piojoso". Es verborrea otanista satánica que cree que occidente es superior y por ende con derecho a todo.
> Me temo que vas a caer de tu supremacismo en poco...estrepitosamente.
> Occidente es decadente, con planes suicidas e ideas degeneradas.
> Occidente es esa cultura en que la mujer del año es un hombre y se defiende fanáticamente todo lo que degrada al ser humano.



Y esa estupidez seguramente estará escrita desde Albacete o un lugar similar...
Pues claro que "occidente" es mejor en ese sentido...la libertad individual es lo único importante, no un estado de mierda que lo quiere controlar todo....


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hubo dos cruces de rio, uno de los Ucranianos para "cortar" la zona de izium más al norte, y otro de los rusos para rodear Lisichanks por la izquierda.
> 
> De lo primero nunca más supimos, lo segundo sabemos que cruzaron y tomaron al menos .la primera aldea. Sacar conclusiones lógicas.
> 
> ...



Estará conmigo en que si el objetivo eran las 2 republicas... esta operación no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no?


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues el Donbas lo tiene casi controlado, otra cosa es Jarkov, pero Doneskt y Lugansk deben de estar casi.



No se, mire lo que se ha “avanzado” en esas republicas desde el inicio de esta guerra y es para echarse a llorar... ridiculo, por ser suave.


----------



## bigmaller (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estará conmigo en que si el objetivo eran las 2 republicas... esta operación no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no?



Por qué no?

Le parece sencillo liberar a millones de rusos y sus provincias contra ubo de los mayores ejercitos de europa con todo el apoyo de occidente? 

Y parece que se van aquedar con kherson. Lo que no sé es si podran con odessa. Recordemos que russia no es USA. Hacen lo que pueden.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estará conmigo en que si el objetivo eran las 2 republicas... esta operación no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no?



El *objetivo declarado* desde el primer día era destruir el ejército ucraniano y su industria armamentistica (desmilitarizar), acabar con los nacionalistas radicales y dar soporte para conseguir la independencia de las repúblicas en sus territorios del 2014.

Si el objetivo real es ese, y nada indica lo contrario, van de puta madre no, lo siguiente.


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

El original de un video de la supuesta embocada a los rusos en la Metalugica, la realidad dos nazis son alcanzados en una salida a por agua. Como esto 2000 ejemplos.


----------



## johnsmith (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que vamos a asistir a un Barbarroja II, protagonizado por los despellejadores finlandeses, los SS bálticos, los meapilas polacos y algúna otra putita gitana como Romania.



Tómese una tila y deje de sobreactuar, que se le está poniendo cara de Pol Pot. A su amada república socialista le importa un bledo el destino de los pringados rusos, winnie the pooh quizá está más preocupado por si sus clientes europeos acaban pidiendo mendrugos de pan antes de lo que estaba planeado, y por tanto fastidiando los tiempos de preparación para el inevitable enfrentamiento con la anglosfera.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Cuando habla de terroristas, habla de los kurdos. Que en parte de Siria son proxy's del Imperio.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El original de un video de la supuesta embocada a los rusos en la Metalugica, la realidad dos nazis son alcanzados en una salida a por agua. Como esto 2000 ejemplos.



La carniceria entre los ukros tiene que ser considerable, los están machacando. No creo que esto dure mucho más.


----------



## MiguelLacano (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El *objetivo declarado* desde el primer día era destruir el ejército ucraniano y su industria armamentistica (desmilitarizar), acabar con los nacionalistas radicales y dar soporte para conseguir la independencia de las repúblicas en sus territorios del 2014.
> 
> Si el objetivo real es ese, y nada indica lo contrario, van de puta madre no, lo siguiente.



Lo de “destruir el ejército ucraniano” está por ver, sigue activo y rearmándose. Lo de acabar con los nacionalistas radicales aún va peor, Farlopensky sigue en la burra y los no ucronazis son machacados y perseguidos. Y lo de las republicas... pues siguen sin liberar y eso con costes económicos y en vidas de soldados que no son menores.


----------



## Remequilox (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El original de un video de la supuesta embocada a los rusos en la Metalugica, la realidad dos nazis son alcanzados en una salida a por agua. Como esto 2000 ejemplos.



Mariúpol resiste, Azovstal no se rinde!!!!!!

Azovstal ahora mismo es un mero polígono de tiro, y campo de entrenamiento con "monstruos reales".
Los polígonos de tiro "en condiciones" son infraestructuras escasas, y muy preciadas por los ejércitos.
Eso va a durar hasta el último "zombie", y luego, el ejército ruso aun lo utilizará unos cuantos días más para "probar cosas".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> turquia veta la entra de los payasos nordicos en la otan



¡Coño! ¿erdo va a salvar la papeleta?.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (13 May 2022)

También para asegurar su fácil eliminación


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estará conmigo en que si el objetivo eran las 2 republicas... esta operación no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no?



Creo que La idea de Putin era atacar duro, avanzar amenazar la capital y negociar una salida del tipo me retiro de Jerson , de Kiev , y del norte y firmais las republicas independientes. Todos volvemos rapido al negocio. Realmente avanzaron muy rapido, el error fue para a negociar en lugar de presionar incluso metiendo más grupos de tropas. No lo hizo y para los avances para negociar. Eso fue una cagada monumental.

Mucha gente habra jugado a juegos de estrategia, bien ahora lso bandos VEN en tiempo real las fichas del oponente. Claro no todas y hay una niebla de guerra, pero ven la mayoría. No es lo mismo jugar viendolas que sin verlas. Parar una ofensiva deja una imagen fija, que el enemigo lee de forma casi total. Se dieron cuenta que ahí no habia 200.000 ( yo siempre opine por la densidad que habia menos ) y que la operación no iba a muerte iba de farol para negociar. Le entretuvieron, hasta simularon llegar a un acuerod ( recuerda el negociador asesinado ) ,la retirada pactada...y luego pasaron , pensando que Putin estaba jodido con las sanciones y las armas que les iban a mandar.

Si le llega a salir bien, de libro el tio. Pero no colo. Así que recoloco, y va a tener las republicas por las malas. Se cuida de que las bajas sean pocas y de gente voluntaria o pagada. Pocas bajas, es pocos riesgos, luego es lentitud. Pero si las sanciones de momento no le afectan mucho se lo puede permitir.

El problema que yo le veo a esto, es que occidente va a seguir al ataque cuando llegue a las dos republicas y pare. Tendra una guerra eterna de baja intensidad con un enemigo con más potencial. Lo dejara empantanado como esta Siria, no ganas no pierdes.

Se podria habre hecho otra cosa, claro.

1.- Cortar el este, llegar hasta Jerson no más, y entrar con todo. Arrasando la luz, las comunicaciones , el puerto de Odessa , los ferrocarriles etc... Tirar contra el alto manto politico/militar Llegado al rio sentarse para la misma guerra de baja intensidad pero más comodo y con una barrera natural Empate pero más defendible.

2.- Crear una figura politica, inflarla con un 10% de lo que se han dejado robar por occidente. Comprar generales, coroneles o inventartelos, dar o simular un golpe y hacer el punto 1 junto con un ataque por el sur y cambiar el gobierno. Aquí si podrian haber ganado.

En las tres opciones, Putin tiene que cambiar la configuración politico economica de Rusia y es lo que el tio no quiere. Es más un Mariano que un Stalin. Y los rusos necesitan un Stalin para no ser derrotados a medio plazo,.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Mientras retroceden será.


----------



## bigmaller (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo de “destruir el ejército ucraniano” está por ver, sigue activo y rearmándose. Lo de acabar con los nacionalistas radicales aún va peor, Farlopensky sigue en la burra y los no ucronazis son machacados y perseguidos. Y lo de las republicas... pues siguen sin liberar y eso con costes económicos y en vidas de soldados que no son menores.



Los hombres son dificiles de reponer. 

Veamos cuantos soldados pierden si se consigue el caldero.... 

No tenemos ni idea. Y si fijan posiciones defensivas en el donbass Zaporizhia y kherson y se dedican a destrozar sespues todo durante meses con bombas y missiles? Toda la industria, edificios oficiales, nudos ferrobiarios, puentes, centrales de energia, durante meses? 

No tenemos bi idea. 

El dia que rusia declare el final de la guerra podremos hacer una valoración. Y aun entonces, habra muchos acuerdoa secretos que no sabremos.


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Coño! ¿erdo va a salvar la papeleta?.



, no le va a vender caro su voto al cacique del pueblo. Los eeuu por si alguno no coje el simil.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo de “destruir el ejército ucraniano” está por ver, sigue activo y rearmándose.



El ejército ukro está en las últimas mendigando chatarra por toda europa y sin capacidad industrial para reparar o fabricar nada. Apenas pueden moverse de un lado a otro. Sin barcos, sin aviones y casi sin tanques, cañones o defensas aereas. Que les manden 300 o 1000 tanques de hace 40 años no cambia nada. Se los volverán a joder. A los rusos les hace más daño la imagen que dan permitiendo esos envíos que los envíos en si mismos.



> Lo de acabar con los nacionalistas radicales aún va peor, Farlopensky sigue en la burra y los no ucronazis son machacados y perseguidos.



Si el objetivo es el inicialmente declarado, y no hay razón para dudarlo, a los rusos se la pela lo que pase en Kiev con los nacionalistas. Los echarán o aniquilarán de las regiones que se queden y el resto se la sopla. Si tocan los cojones, otro que no será Putin (Patrushev probablemente), los volverá a invadir dentro de 5 años y hará lo que Putin no está queriendo hacer ahora.



> Y lo de las republicas... pues siguen sin liberar y eso con costes económicos y en vidas de soldados que no son menores.



Lo de las repúblicas va de puta madre. Están apisonando poco a poco a los ukros sin provocar excesivas muertes civiles, que es de lo que se trata. Esa gente van a ser rusos de aquí a nada y van a votar en las elecciones rusas, no puedes arrasarlos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Los criminorrusos continuan excavando el teatro de Mariupol para deshacerse de todos los cadáveres y pruebas del crimen que cometieron cuando lo bombardearon con civiles dentro.


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quién te ha puesto a ti ningún cartel de perdedor?



De momento pierdo todos los días cuando voy a la gasolinera ....


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

*Crónica de los combates cerca de Bilohrovka y de la derrota del convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el cruce - Análisis de Rybar*

Ayer, las imágenes de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas aplastados cerca de un cruce de pontones cerca de Belogorivka, en la región de Luhansk, hicieron la ronda en Internet. Las imágenes de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados mostraron la pérdida de 73 piezas de equipo.

Sin embargo, casi todas las publicaciones, por alguna razón, sólo se centran en el número de vehículos destruidos y abandonados. Para comprender la imagen completa de lo ocurrido, es necesario entender lo que estaba ocurriendo en la cabeza de puente cerca del río Seversky Donets del 2 al 12 de mayo.

A partir de los datos abiertos, el equipo de Rybar realizó un análisis de la situación y reconstruyó la cronología de los acontecimientos.

Parte 1

*Crónica de los combates cerca de Bilohrovka y la derrota del convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante la travesía *- Parte 1​​▪ El 2-3 de mayo, las fuerzas aliadas cruzaron el Seversky Donets cerca de Shipilovka.​​Tras el cruce, las fuerzas rusas se enfrentaron a la guarnición del asentamiento. No había unidades listas para el combate en Shipilovka y la guarnición se retiró hacia Privolya.​​Las unidades rusas se dispersaron en pequeños grupos por el terreno. Los combates estallaron cerca de Novodruzhsk, en las afueras de Privolya y Belogorovka. Para ocupar Shipilovka se empleó una fuerza y un cálculo de fuerzas relativamente pequeño, menos de la mitad del BTGr.​​▪ El 4 de mayo se perdió la cabeza de puente cerca de Shipilovka.​​Esto se debió probablemente a la subestimación de las fuerzas enemigas en los asentamientos circundantes. En Pryvolye había un batallón completo de las AFU, que pronto fue reforzado desde Novodruzhsk y Lysychansk.​​▪ En la noche del 4 de mayo y la tarde del 5 de mayo comenzaron los preparativos de la artillería pesada en la orilla izquierda del Seversky Donets desde Serebryanka hasta Privolye. Según los informes de las tertulias locales, el banco y los alrededores de Shypilovka "estaban sembrados de cadáveres de las AFU".​​▪ El 5 de mayo, las fuerzas aliadas forzaron el Seversky Donets cerca de Serebryanka.​​No fue posible ganar un punto de apoyo en la orilla opuesta: las unidades listas para el combate de Seversk fueron transferidas a Serebryanka. En la propia Seversk entraron las unidades de las AFU recién desplazadas desde Severodonetsk, que habían sido sustituidas por unidades de defensa territorial y Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional.​​La preparación artillera de las posiciones de las AFU continuó durante varios días más.​​t.me/rybar/32642​​​
Parte 2

Crónica de los combates cerca de Bilohrovka y la derrota del convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante la travesía - Parte 2​​▪ Los días 7 y 8 de mayo, las fuerzas rusas cruzaron el Seversky Donets cerca de Belogorovka.​​Las fuerzas rusas consiguieron ocupar las alturas dominantes cerca de la orilla (las llamadas Colinas de Shipilov) y tomar las afueras de Belogorovka a lo largo de la calle Pervomayskaya.​​Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se encontraron entonces con una feroz resistencia de las unidades ucranianas. El atrincheramiento de las AFU estaba situado en una zona residencial y cerca de un pozo de tiza.​​▪ El 8 de mayo, las fuerzas aliadas establecieron un cruce de pontones en toda regla sobre el Seversky Donets, cerca de Belogorovka, para introducir vehículos blindados en la batalla.​​La artillería ucraniana comenzó a operar en los cruces. Antes de que el primer pontón quedara inutilizado, se pudieron trasladar varios equipos a la orilla opuesta. Las fuerzas aliadas continuaron su asalto a Belogorovka, donde los ucranianos habían trasladado reservas desde Seversk.​​Cerca de Shipilovka, las unidades de las AFU pudieron volver a retroceder hasta Privolya.​​El 9 de mayo se restableció el cruce de pontones cerca de Belogorovka. Hasta 100 equipos fueron trasladados a la cabeza de puente ocupada. El plan aproximado era consolidar el éxito en Belogorovka y cerca de Shipilovka y Privolya, así como preparar un asalto a Seversk.​​El equipo, por razones que aún se desconocen, no se comprometió y quedó cerca del promontorio al otro lado de los Altos de Shipilovsky.​​▪En la noche del 10 de mayo, las AFU realizaron un reconocimiento aéreo y descubrieron una enorme acumulación de equipos cerca del cruce. Lanzaron un ataque masivo de artillería en las cercanías de las alturas de Shipilov.​​La mayor parte del equipo trasladado a la orilla oriental del Seversky Donets (a excepción del equipo de BTGr que participó en las batallas de Shipilovka y Belogorovka) fue puesto fuera de servicio.​​t.me/rybar/32643​
Parte 3

Crónica de los combates cerca de Belogorovka y la derrota de un convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el cruce - Parte 3​​▪ Los días 11 y 12 de mayo, unidades de las fuerzas aliadas de Kremenna y Rubizhne se transfirieron a las fuerzas rusas que permanecían en la orilla occidental del río para asaltar Privolya. Los combates en esta zona continúan.​​Al evaluar los acontecimientos descritos, algunos autores se preguntan cómo se acumuló tal cantidad de equipo en la sección del frente activo que fue posible cubrir con un solo golpe. Otros intentan analizar las imágenes de los UAV y encontrar a los LNR o incluso a los vehículos de las AFU en las imágenes.​​Sólo señalaremos algunos puntos. Incluso si asumimos que hay vehículos blindados BMP-1 de la LPR e incluso varios vehículos blindados ucranianos en las imágenes, la cuestión sigue siendo la misma: la mayor parte del equipo perdido puede atribuirse claramente a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.​​A juzgar por las fotos, algunos de los equipos abandonados pueden ser reparados y puestos de nuevo en servicio en el futuro. Incluso teniendo en cuenta las pérdidas de equipo, algunas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han conseguido cruzar al otro lado del río. Sin embargo, su avance se verá obstaculizado si no se introducen nuevas unidades en la lucha.​​Nos abstendremos de emitir juicios de valor sobre los oficiales responsables y esperamos que el mando saque todas las conclusiones necesarias de forma independiente y rápida y tome las decisiones oportunas.​​t.me/rybar/32644​
#Lugansk #desmontaje #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

t.me/boris_rozhin/48467


----------



## niraj (13 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmmm..... Finlandia y Suecia son caballos de troya puestos por Rusia en la alianza, están ahí para cambiarla, se que es una suposición insólita y arriesgada pero es lo que mi intuición me lleva a concluir, no creo ni que la primera ministra de Finlandia lo sepa, simplemente alguien de su entorno la ha influido.
> Por ahora hay disimulo, veremos que pasa, el orgullo es el peor enemigo y creo que la OTAN (USA) peca mucho de ello.



Finlandia solo tiene lo renos y Nokia.
Despues del descalabro de Nokia en telefonía móvil, con el dinero que le quedó se ha dedicado a las redes de telecomunicaciones comprando Alcatel, que a su vez había comprado a la estadounidense Lucent. 

En resumen, que Finlandia va a hacer lo que le digan desde EEUU porque el 85% del negocio de Nokia depende de USA y la UE, y como saque los pies los pies del tiesto se quedan sin Nokia y se quedarían solo con los renos....


----------



## Trajanillo (13 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No se, mire lo que se ha “avanzado” en esas republicas desde el inicio de esta guerra y es para echarse a llorar... ridiculo, por ser suave.



Yo no se de donde se saco que iba a ser un paseo militar enfrentarse a un ejercito que se ha preparado durante años con el apoyo de la OTAN. Lo que está claro es que si no llega a ser por esa ayuda seguramente al guerra ya hubiera terminado.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

La eurodiputada Tatyana Zhdanok fue detenida por la Gestapo en Riga por participar en la ceremonia de colocación de flores del Día de la Victoria.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48457


----------



## El Mercader (13 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Qué sabiduría milenaria que se perdió. Como siempre creyendo que estamos inventando el fuego el n cada par de generaciónes y ya está todo inventado e incluso escrito.
> claor que si no lo haces caso, pues a repetir la misma mierda una y otra vez. Si los cagaplayas tienen razón al final con lo de la rueda infinita de mierda



Eso lo saben muy bien los que manejan el cotarro. Por eso llevan años dando la matraca con el feminismo inclusivo, las cuotas de género y toda esa mierda.
A una mujer la puedes manipular muy, muy fácilmente simplemente apelando a "sentimientos altruistas" y a su instinto maternal.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Según informaciones no confirmadas, otro avión de la fuerza aérea ucraniana ha sido derribado en la zona al noroeste de Izyum. Pronto esta plaza se llamará cementerio de aviones. En ningún otro lugar hay tal densidad de aviones derribados por kilómetro cuadrado.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48456


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Si 
Al estar en la frontera se podrá recuperar el territorio. El problema es la ciudad, se van a atrincherar. 

No se porqué han dejado perder Jarkov


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> *Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN (Erdogan)*
> 
> El presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan indicó este viernes que Turquía no es favorable a una adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, acusando a los países escandinavos de dar refugio a militantes kurdos.
> 
> ...



Enorme el sultán.... Es necesario que haya unanimidad, ¿verdad?


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se de donde se saco que iba a ser un paseo militar enfrentarse a un ejercito que se ha preparado durante años con el apoyo de la OTAN. Lo que está claro es que si no llega a ser por esa ayuda seguramente al guerra ya hubiera terminado.



Los rusos están pagando ahora por los errores de 2014. Ya lo decían nuestros abuelos: no dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy. Y en cierto modo ahora están pecando de lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Muchos blogueros ya están retocando nuestras pérdidas en el cruce de Belogorovka! Por ejemplo, escamotean que sólo se perdió un cruce y que fueron muchos. Por supuesto, ¡está bien en el sentido patriótico! Y como dijo Sergei Bodrov, ¡uno no debe hablar mal de su país durante la guerra! Por eso quiero decir que todos los que estuvieron en este cruce son HÉROES☝Estos chicos bajo fuego intenso hicieron el trabajo, sin escatimar. Muchos murieron, pero nadie huyó... Así es como se gana nuestra victoria, con páginas trágicas también. Hay que rendir todos los honores a la brigada de la Guardia y a sus héroes! La Patria debe conocer los nombres de los Héroes. Hay que entender que esta brigada fue desplegada en dirección a Kiev y Chernigov desde las primeras horas del SevRA! Hoy la brigada ha sufrido grandes pérdidas, pero los chicos de la conversación no tienen ganas de volver a casa ni de rotar! Todos quieren acabar con el enemigo y vengar a sus hermanos. no es el patetismo, es la hermandad de los hombres, lo que unió a estos chicos en el frente Haré un gran video sobre ellos. por ahora un fragmento de la intensidad del fuego. grabado en el bosque de Kremen por los que fueron a ayudar a los chicos que fueron golpeados en el cruce. t.me/YourVaccineZ/3638

t.me/boris_rozhin/48455

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Joder ya estáis así  , se levanta uno para ponerse al día.....y ya veo que si pingüino gilipollas , le dais humor al hilo, sólo falta @Tierra Azul dando caña al pingüino, ella sola se basta.



Son los bufones oficiales del forillo de mierda este, muy bien pagaditos, al pinguino solo deseo que una orca se lo coma calentito.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Rusia tomó represalias bloqueando las cuentas de la embajada polaca en Moscú. Anteriormente, Polonia había bloqueado las cuentas de la embajada rusa en Varsovia hasta el 2 de septiembre.
Resulta incluso extraño que sigan existiendo relaciones diplomáticas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48454


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se de donde se saco que iba a ser un paseo militar enfrentarse a un ejercito que se ha preparado durante años con el apoyo de la OTAN. Lo que está claro es que si no llega a ser por esa ayuda seguramente al guerra ya hubiera terminado.



Otro invento, como los jovenes deportistas muertos sin patologías previas.
La realidad es que Rusia ha conquistado el 30% del país en 2 meses, y que los estafados que llevaban guantes de latex al mercadona ya ni se vacunan con la cuarta dosis.
La cuestión es que SIEMPRE encontrarás paletos creyendo que la tierra es plana, dispuestos a defender lo que les digan que toca en la agenda.


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Erdogan sacará TAJADA de ese ingreso... cómo... Suecia no es ese lugar que tiene capacidad para producir aviones de combate... y Turquía no es ese lugar que aspira algún día a producir los mejores drones del mundo...
> 
> A mayores Turquía es rechazado en Europa y Suecia y Finlandia son aceptados así sin más en la OTAN????...
> 
> ...



La troleada al mundo progre, con la alusión a los kurdos, es ÉPICA.. 
NUTRICIÓN....


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según informaciones no confirmadas, otro avión de la fuerza aérea ucraniana ha sido derribado en la zona al noroeste de Izyum. Pronto esta plaza se llamará cementerio de aviones. En ningún otro lugar hay tal densidad de aviones derribados por kilómetro cuadrado.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48456



algo habrá en izium como para que manden tantos pajaritos crujientes


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

En los diez puntos de hoy de Medvédev, el noveno, sobre nuevas alianzas internacionales pragmáticas, es quizá el más interesante. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la observación del autor de que no es una previsión en absoluto.

Ya es hora de refrescar la memoria sobre lo que se firmó en Pekín a principios de febrero. Firmado no por el hecho de firmar, sino para poner una declaración en el centro del caso. Y es muy probable que los trabajos no públicos resultantes de la declaración conjunta de Pekín estén muy avanzados y empiecen a dar resultados concretos en un futuro no muy lejano. Y no sólo con respecto a Rusia y China.

No hay otra forma de entender este punto a partir del post de Medvedev de hoy.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48453

JUEVES, 13​​Lo que viene, o el mundo después de las sanciones antirrusas (no es un pronóstico en absoluto)​​1. Varias cadenas de suministro de mercancías a nivel mundial se colapsarán y es posible que se produzca una gran crisis logística, incluyendo el colapso de las aerolíneas extranjeras a las que se les prohíbe volar sobre Rusia.​​2. La crisis energética se intensificará en los Estados que se han autoimpuesto sanciones al suministro energético ruso, los precios de los combustibles fósiles seguirán subiendo y el desarrollo de la economía digital en el mundo se ralentizará.​​3. se producirá una crisis alimentaria internacional en toda regla con la perspectiva de que algunos estados se mueran de hambre.​​4. Es posible que se produzca una crisis monetaria y financiera en algunos países o comunidades de países, asociada al debilitamiento de la estabilidad de algunas monedas nacionales, a una inflación galopante y a la destrucción del sistema legal de protección de la propiedad privada. 5.​​5. Surgirán nuevos conflictos militares regionales en lugares donde la situación no se ha resuelto pacíficamente durante muchos años o donde se ignoran los intereses significativos de los principales actores internacionales.​​6. Los terroristas que crean que la atención de las autoridades occidentales está ahora distraída por el enfrentamiento con Rusia se volverán más activos.​​7. Estallarán nuevas epidemias, causadas por la falta de cooperación internacional honesta en el ámbito sanitario y epidemiológico o por pruebas directas del uso de armas biológicas.​​8. Habrá un declive de las instituciones internacionales que no han demostrado su eficacia para resolver la situación en Ucrania, como el Consejo de Europa.​​9. Se formarán nuevas alianzas internacionales de países basadas en criterios anglosajones pragmáticos y no ideológicos.​​10. Como resultado, se creará una nueva arquitectura de seguridad que reconozca de facto y luego de jure las realidades establecidas: a) la debilidad de los conceptos occidentalizados de las relaciones internacionales como el "orden basado en reglas" y otros trastos occidentales sin sentido; b) el colapso de la idea de un mundo centrado en Estados Unidos; c) la existencia de intereses internacionalmente respetados de aquellos países que están en agudo conflicto con el mundo occidental.​​t.me/medvedev_telegram/78​


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> algo habrá en izium como para que manden tantos parajitos crujientes



La acumulación de Tropas y suministros del frente que baja a por Slaviansk.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los criminorrusos continuan excavando el teatro de Mariupol para deshacerse de todos los cadáveres y pruebas del crimen que cometieron cuando lo bombardearon con civiles dentro.



tu historia faltan aliens, eso lo hicieron tus hijos de puta nazis cuando este pueblo estaba bajo control ukropiteco mentiroso


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La acumulación de Tropas y suministros del frente que baja a por Slaviansk.



rusas? o ukropitecas?


----------



## Nico (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>




Gana más de 100.000 euros al año (sin impuestos), más pasajes de avión en business, más dinero para empleados (novia, amiguetes o parientes), más oficina, más piso en Bruselas... se nos descojona en la cara y se ríe de ello.


----------



## mulomedicus (13 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> El pelotón malacatanero ukra, ahora si que ganan a los malvados rusos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056601
> 
> ...



La bandera está del revés; así que no creo que los de la foto ni sean gitanos ni estén honrando esa bandera. Leí en otro lado que bien pudiera ser un trofeo de guerra.


----------



## Cga (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y esa estupidez seguramente estará escrita desde Albacete o un lugar similar...
> Pues claro que "occidente" es mejor en ese sentido...la libertad individual es lo único importante, no un estado de mierda que lo quiere controlar todo....



Claro, porque supongo que Albacete es también piojoso, no?. Seguro que tu estás en un lugar muy superior a Albacete, por supuesto.
No veo mucha libertad individual últimamente por aquí, y planes de control total...en fin....el que quiera entender que entienda, pero bueno....si queréis seguir con ese supremacismo, pues vale.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Los antifascistas liquidaron a otro nazi bielorruso, Kostyk "Dranik" Dubaylo, en los combates entre Marinka y Dokuchayevsk de la DNR.

Este individuo llevaba matando a civiles de Donbás desde 2016 en las filas del Sector Derecho

t.me/boris_rozhin/48452


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Esa carros reventados son ukras, está más que demostrado.



La fuentes que tengo son las mismas Rusas. Así que dudo que sean los ucranianos pero bueno en esta guerra la propaganda que nos llega es muy dificil saber que es que.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Zelenskyy dijo que Ucrania nunca reconocerá a Crimea como parte de Rusia y no aceptará la autonomía de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.

Ya es hora de que exprese la lista de regiones que Rusia nunca reconocerá como parte de Ucrania.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48468


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Hablando de la reciente reunión de la ONU en la que Nebenzia mostró cómo se está reescribiendo la historia en Ucrania.

Este es el libro de texto de historia de Ucrania que los combatientes de Dare encontraron en una escuela. Resulta que la estatalidad ucraniana se remonta a 9.000 años atrás.

t.me/NeoficialniyBeZsonoV/13039


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

El de la izquierda, al que le faltan dientes, ya ha salido más veces. Por lo visto es Catedrático de Mecánica de Fluídos de la Politécnica de Moscú. A los otros dos no les conozco, pero también tienen pinta de intelectuales.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

*Bajas oficiales del DNR del 6 al 12 de mayo*

Militar:

Muertos - 78
Herido 495

Civiles:

Muertos - 11
Herido - 65

De enero a mayo de 2022, las bajas oficiales son:

Militar:

Muertos - 1.713
Herido - 7070

Civiles:

Muerto - 570
Heridos - 1.696

t.me/boris_rozhin/48470


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

El alemán ha vuelto a llamar, y curiosamente le preocupa la comida…lagarto, lagarto…
MOSCÚ, 13 de mayo. /TASS/. El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz llamó al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el viernes, informó el servicio de prensa del Kremlin.
Según la parte rusa, los líderes de los dos países discutieron la situación en Ucrania, incluidas las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev, que, "de hecho, están bloqueadas" por esta última. Según Berlín, el Canciller no solo pidió una solución diplomática al conflicto, sino que también abordó el tema de la seguridad alimentaria mundial.








Гуманитарные аспекты и переговоры по Украине. Путин и Шольц созвонились впервые с 30 марта - ТАСС


Разговор президента РФ и канцлера Германии стал седьмым с начала российской операции на Украине




tass.ru


----------



## Alvin Red (13 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Por qué dicen valor añadido cuando deben decir precio añadido?.
> 
> Curioso que en toda la verborrea capitalista no exista el concepto "precio añadido", y se apropien en su lugar del concepto "valor añadido".





alfonbass dijo:


> Porque el "precio añadido" no existe...
> Tú, cuando compras algo, lo haces por el valor que le das tú y por el precio al que está dispuesta a pagar la gente por el bien, por lo que no existe un "precio añadido", ya que este es subjetivo, no lo puedes controlar, por lo que tampoco puedes añadir, no tiene sentido
> El valor añadido, es lo que valora la gente ese bien, si yo tengo algo muy exclusivo, obviamente tendrá un mayor valor, es de cajón entenderlo
> 
> Es decir, entender esto como ideologia es como decir que cuando llueve...es culpa del gobierno o que es de "derechas" mojarte....



*Off-Topic*

Ambos no vais muy bien de economía empresarial.

Veamos tenéis la previsión anual de vender 1000 maquinas.
Para ello necesitáis una maquina que vale 6.000€ amortización a 6 años, -> dotación de 1000€ anuales durante 6 años
Los salarios y suministros os cuestan 6000€ al año, suponemos que no hay más para simplificar -> 6000€ gastos
Materiales para 1000 maquinas os cuestan 5000€ --> 5€ maquina
Coste de la maquina 5€ + amortización 1000/1000 = 1€ + gastos 6000/1000 = 6€ -> = Coste 12€ maquina
Coste de oportunidad dinero anual, suponiendo que compras bonos seguros a un 4% (1000€+6000€+5000€) al 4% =480€
Coste de oportunidad dinero anual por maquina 480€ / 1000€ = 0,48€
Coste maquina total 12,48€
Intentas jugar con unos beneficios de 10% para poder mejorar el negocio, 12480€+ 12480x10% = 13728€
Venta de maquina 13,73 € (redondeo)
Impuesto del valor añadido (repercutido - soportado) suponemos tipo fijo al 20% -> (13,73 - 12) x 20% = 0,17€
Venta maquina al público = 13,9€, el estado se ha llevado 0,17€ por maquina y tu el restante

Suponemos que eres un marca blanca el precio de venta seguirá igual a 13,9€
Si eres una marca con nombre le añadirás los coste de marketing, publicidad, etc. y un % adicional de beneficios, sin hacer cálculos -> Venta maquina al publico = 16€

El valor final de un producto depende de bastantes parámetros englobados en lo que se llama valor añadido, incluido el valor de la marca.
El precio añadido no existe, salvo que sea un impuesto añadido como aranceles, tasas, etc. ejemplo (impuesto de matriculación).
Otra cosa es si lo

Nota: Perdón por el rollo.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Tres puentes necesarios para el traslado de las fuerzas ucranianas volaron en la región de Kharkiv - informa Dumpster-CNN

Estamos hablando de puentes cerca de Stary Saltov, Pechenega y Rubizhne (no como en LNR).

¡El trabajo está en ebullición!

t.me/Soldierline/6145


----------



## El_Suave (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque el "precio añadido" no existe...
> Tú, cuando compras algo, lo haces por el valor que le das tú y por el precio al que está dispuesta a pagar la gente por el bien, por lo que no existe un "precio añadido", ya que este es subjetivo, no lo puedes controlar, por lo que tampoco puedes añadir, no tiene sentido
> El valor añadido, es lo que valora la gente ese bien, si yo tengo algo muy exclusivo, obviamente tendrá un mayor valor, es de cajón entenderlo
> 
> Es decir, entender esto como ideologia es como decir que cuando llueve...es culpa del gobierno o que es de "derechas" mojarte....



Usted no sabe diferenciar valor y precio. En el capitalismo abunda más el precio añadido, que no deja de ser un método de expolio por el cual el capital roba riqueza real (valor) y entrega a cambio abalorios sin valor real (precio).

Unos pequeños ejemplos de "precio añadido", se pueden encontrar muchos más, casi toda la economía capitalista funciona así:

Si una empresa de moda italiana, francesa, española... coge unos trapos o unas zapatillas deportivas, tejidos con el sudor y la vida perdida de unos esclavos en el Tercer Mundo, y estampa en ellos la firma de un modista famoso, previamente encumbrado por ellos mismos, o una marca famosa encumbrada por sus propios medios de propaganda, multiplica su precio x100 ó x1000, pero su valor real no aumenta.

Luego esos países tienen un PIB estratosférico, y se consideran con derecho a dictar sus normas al resto, PIB de humo que no se corresponde con su riqueza real.

Y no digamos todo lo que ocurre en el mundo del fútbol, donde cogemos a un niño de la calle o salido de una patera al que no asignábamos previamente ningún valor, era uno más de esos cientos o miles de millones de "prescindibles", lo convertimos en una estrella mediática y ahora decimos que vale 300 millones de euros.

Eso sí que es maestría para crear "precio añadido" y enriquecer a los creadores.

Lo malo es que a cambio de esos 300 millones de euros creados de la nada, que no corresponden a ningún valor real, sino pura mercadotecnia, sus dueños se apropian de riqueza real por valor de 300 millones de euros. Riqueza que roban de la boca a otros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La fuentes que tengo son las mismas Rusas. Así que dudo que sean los ucranianos pero bueno en esta guerra la propaganda que nos llega es muy dificil saber que es que.



Yo sigo una sencilla regla; cuando se acusa a los rusos de algún crimen de guerra pero una fuente alega que fueron nazis disfrazados, lo pongo en la categoría de "posible fuente de propaganda prorrusa". Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Nico (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues *es lo que critico*, que Rusia haya abandonado el libre mercado...precisamente




¿*No criticas las sanciones* de la nato que *violan el derecho de propiedad* ruso y criticas las medidas que tienen que tomar los rusos?

¿Desayunas con vodka?


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Parece que lo del río es cierto 

37 vehículos y 250 bajas 

Los curas dicen el doble 




Normalmente en estos casos hay que hacer una media 

Unos 55 vehículos y 375 bajas supongo que cientos de heridos 

Un desastre


----------



## Cga (13 May 2022)

A mi me está pasando que cuando escucho a estos no entiendo nada, pero cuando escucho a los rusos les entiendo todo. Es eso ser prorruso? No, es solo darse cuenta de la degradación nuestra.


----------



## Strikelucky (13 May 2022)

Ya se ha dicho y repetido que ese material perdido es Ucraniano, no hace falta hablar más de la propaganda por lo menos hasta que no pongan pruebas sobre la mesa.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

El Comité de Investigación ruso está trabajando con los militares ucranianos que se rindieron.

Se ha interrogado a unos 4.000 prisioneros, entre ellos más de 200 oficiales. 

t.me/epoddubny/10604


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

rusos ayudando a la población civil.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Helicótero ruso realiza la proeza de aterrizar en piezas. Está a otro nivel orcorrusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

Austria y el gas:

- Estación almacenamiento en Haidach a 30km Salzburgo

-2a + grande de EU-

- Dos tercios pertenecen a Gazprom y un tercio a RAG Austria 

- El gas lo comercializa 1/3 Astora (Gazprom Alemania) 2/3 GSA(Gazprom Moscú)

- La parte de Astora llena, la parte GSA vacía.

- Ningún impacto en Austria importante, las empresas que pueden verse afectadas son BASF, Wacker y Linde en Baviera.

-Austria está con todas las estaciones al 24%.

-Haidach supone 1/3 del consumo anual de Austria.

- Llenar Haidach lleva 120 días.

- En marzo la comisión EU presentó planes para obligar a operadores a tener al 80% instalaciones para el 1 de Noviembre. Los planes siguen siendo un borrador.

Fuente: derstandard.at


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Empiezan a juzgar a los orcos por crímenes de guerra. Este simpático orco disparó en la cabeza a una persona que iba en bici bajo el pretexto de que podría delatar su posición. Sé que a muchos de vosotros estos asesinatos os parecen bien, pero se ha de cumplir la ley.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Esvástica y Zesvástica, busquen las diferencias ( si es que las hay)


----------



## El Mercader (13 May 2022)

Lo he dicho muchas veces:

Las élites están usando a la "nueva izquierda" como ariete para destruir el tenue barniz de democracia que hasta ahora teníamos y dirigirnos a una dictadura camuflada de "altos valores morales".

Todo esta gentuza "woke" no es más que la versión moderna del Nacionalsocialismo o del Comunismo estalinista.

Este gente ha sido educada con internet y las redes sociales, y esto les ha destruido el cerebro.

Internet bien usado es una herramienta cojonuda, pero si estás enganchado, la misma va poco a poco destruyendo tu capacidad de concentración y de raciocinio: Esta gente no piensa, simplemente lee tweets y asimila lo leído sin razonarlo antes.

Esta chusma se rige por lo que ellos piensan que es "moral" y dividen el mundo entre "buenos y malos" de forma rápida, sin razonar.
Los Wokes son altamente manipulables y son proclives a actuar sin pensar, y a la rabieta y a la violencia porque piensan que tiene razón.
Son el garrote de las élites.

Vamos a comparar a los wokes con las dictadoras:

A los wokes les gusta censurar, les gusta decirnos lo que tenemos que comer y beber, con quien tenemos que acostarnos, a quien tenemos que apoyar militarmente, a quien tenemos o no tenemos que rezar, como actuar en sociedad, que tenemos que conducir, etc.

Cada vez se apoyan leyes más y más restrictivas simplemente por el hecho de que estas leyes están hechas desde la superioridad moral y no se dan cuenta de la gigantesca manipulación a la que las élites les llevan: Discriminación racial (un negro es mejor persona que un blanco), feminismo radical (los hombres son basura y las mujeres no pueden decidir que hacer con su cuerpo), cuasi-obligatoriedad de fomentar cualquier conducta sexual desviada, critica a la familia tradicional, ataque brutal a la religión y sustitución de la misma por el ateísmo o por las mierdas "New age", necesidad de destruir naciones para imponer nuestra "moralidad", destrucción social de cualquiera que se oponga a la dictadora woke, precariedad económica vendida como falso ecologismo, esclavitud laboral vendida como "no hay trabajo para todos, tienes mucha suerte", destrucción sistemática del estado del bienestar, etc.

Todo esto está teledirigido mediante la más formidable máquina de control mental que jamás haya existido: Las redes sociales y la tecnología.

Vamos a una dictadura , y además, hemos metido al gran hermano en nuestros móviles y ordenadores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hablando de la reciente reunión de la ONU en la que Nebenzia mostró cómo se está reescribiendo la historia en Ucrania.
> 
> Este es el libro de texto de historia de Ucrania que los combatientes de Dare encontraron en una escuela. Resulta que la estatalidad ucraniana se remonta a 9.000 años atrás.
> 
> ...



Los del Batzoki que conozco seguro que toman nota, y piensan hacer lo mismo por aquí por el norte…


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 May 2022)

Yo creo que cuando la columna de 60 km llegue a kiev se acaba la guerra


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Di adiós a un grupo de francotiradores rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Bajas oficiales del DNR del 6 al 12 de mayo*
> 
> Militar:
> 
> ...



DNR ha llevado la peor parte, ademas de ser una milicia peor pertrechada y entrenada que el ejercito o la guardia nacional Rusa, se han comido la mayoria del marron de Mariupol y los de Azov
Ademas de las fortalezas ucras de Marinka y Andeevka

para comparacion a principio de abril cuando empezo la segunda fase, el ejercito ruso tenia +1300 muertes y el DNR casi 900, teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de tamaño, es un numero de bajas mucho mayor proporcionalmente

Llevan 8 años secuestrando torturando y asesinando impunemente a gente en el Suroeste de Ucrania solo por hablar ruso
todo el mundo sabe que a los prorusos les espera la muerte si caen en manos de los nazis ucranianos


----------



## El Mercader (13 May 2022)

Acojonante lo de Finlandia: Meten a una modelo buenorra de presidenta del país y le crean un perfil en Wikipedia que ni la puta cenicienta.
Se descojonan de nosotros.


----------



## pgas (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Crónica de los combates cerca de Bilohrovka y de la derrota del convoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el cruce - Análisis de Rybar*
> 
> Ayer, las imágenes de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas aplastados cerca de un cruce de pontones cerca de Belogorivka, en la región de Luhansk, hicieron la ronda en Internet. Las imágenes de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados mostraron la pérdida de 73 piezas de equipo.
> 
> ...




el TG de wagner tambien echa humo

_Leyendo (viendo) Voenkor Kotenka, Jura Podolyaka sobre los acontecimientos de Belogorovka.

Hasta que no averigüemos el nombre de ese "genio militar" que puso al BTGr en el río y no responda públicamente por ello, no habrá reformas en el ejército.

*La ofensiva en el Donbass se está ralentizando, no sólo por la falta de reconocimiento efectivo de los UAV, sino también por culpa de esos generales.* Cómo no recordar al camarada Stalin, que, a pesar de los difíciles días de la guerra, no tuvo miedo de tomar duras decisiones en materia de personal. Si no se hace esto, ninguna movilización nos salvará: el próximo idiota con sombrero de astracán quemará nuestros BTG cerca de algún pueblo._

`+++++

__


----------



## ZARGON (13 May 2022)

Los nazis nunca se fueron. Estaban debajo de la alfombra.
Hoy los amos de occidente los sacan del armario para volverlos a usar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Esvástica y Zesvástica, busquen las diferencias ( si es que las hay)



tu ahi dando igual que son dos simbolos diferentes en forma y significados, puto manipulador
Dile a @rejon que deje de ensenarnos videomontajes esta vez de la mano de CNN




__





El video de la CNN es mas falso y tiene menos valor que los billetes del Monopoly. Pruebas de manipulación de TELEZELENSKYTO.


¿Prueba de crímenes de guerra u otra falsificación? Un análisis detallado del informe de CNN. La CNN emitió un extenso reportaje sobre cómo aparentemente los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon a dos civiles ucranianos a sangre fría por la espalda. Cabe señalar que fue hoy que la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El_Suave (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Parece que lo del río es cierto
> 
> 37 vehículos y 250 bajas
> 
> ...



De cuando acá los heridos no van incluidos en las bajas. De toda la vida:

Bajas = heridos + muertos + desaparecidos.

Ah, y los cogidos prisioneros si no se especifican aparte, o se incluyen en los desaparecidos.


----------



## Erwin (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Me vas a comparar a esos subhumanos de los rusos con la moderna Europa?
Napoleón 15 de junio de 1812.
Adolfo Hitler 15 de junio de 1941


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

Gracias a eso, a fijar a esos ucros allí, la limpieza del Donbas está yendo incluso más rápido de lo esperado.
Ya habrá tiempo para Kharkov.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Es que muy probablemente las fotos son de esos ....  

Piensa un poco:

.- Los ukros anuncian hace días ofensiva que cruza un rio. 
.- Los rusos avanzan y cruzan un rio.

Del avance ukro, nada se supo. Los rusos ya están atacando asentamientos al otro lado del rio. Sacan fotos de alguien pillao en bragas en mitad de un rio. Ata cabos ....


----------



## Ardilla Roja (13 May 2022)

¡La que se ha liado! 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Pues si los rusos pasaron y los ukros no, ya sabes de quien son los tanques despanzurraos ...


----------



## dabuti (13 May 2022)

NAZI COBARDE PIDE AYUDA.









Un comandante ucraniano pide a Elon Musk que les ayude a salir de Azovstal


"La gente dice que vienes de otro planeta...", comienza explicando el militar Sergei Volyna, atrincherado en la acería de Mariúpol.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿*No criticas las sanciones* de la nato que *violan el derecho de propiedad* ruso y criticas las medidas que tienen que tomar los rusos?
> 
> ¿Desayunas con vodka?



Antes está el derecho de propiedad del ruso medio que del estado...ah! y del ucraniano medio también


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> NAZI COBARDE PIDE AYUDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hace falta fuego purificador para esta gentuza


----------



## cobasy (13 May 2022)

En


Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Fecha de caducidad el petróleo..., para los que no tenemos hace tiempo que caducó. Es verdad


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (13 May 2022)

Quién coño está en azovstal???

*Los ministros de Defensa de Rusia y EE.UU. mantienen su primera conversación después de febrero*

RT. El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, mantuvo una conversación este viernes con su homólogo ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, por primera vez desde el 18 de febrero, según informó el Pentágono.
"El secretario Austin instó a un alto el fuego inmediato en Ucrania, y destacó la importancia de mantener las líneas de comunicación", reza el comunicado.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

El 1er Batallón Mecanizado del TNT del Ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk ha desalojado a las fuerzas ucranianas de sus posiciones en una importante altura al este de Troitske. El 1er Batallón Mecanizado del Ejército TNR de la República Popular de Donetsk en una rápida batalla sacó al ejército ucraniano de una importante posición al este de Troitskoye.

Además, nuestros combatientes transmiten palabras de agradecimiento a las autoridades alemanas por los grandes y gratuitos suministros de sus armas al ejército de la DNR, que el ejército ucraniano almacenó cuidadosamente y dejó para nosotros. Ya se ha empezado a utilizar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48471

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## cobasy (13 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quién coño está en azovstal???
> 
> *Los ministros de Defensa de Rusia y EE.UU. mantienen su primera conversación después de febrero*
> 
> ...



No puede ser si Bórrell dice que vamos a ganar en el campo de batalla, los americanos van a rebujo.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

2 periodistas de RT heridos en Dokuchaievsk por un bombardeo de las AFU
1 residente local muerto 2 más heridos.
3 adolescentes muertos por un bombardeo de las AFU en Vladimirovka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48474


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

Ya saben lo que tienen que hacer. No irse.


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Austria y el gas:
> 
> - Estación almacenamiento en Haidach a 30km Salzburgo
> 
> ...



Daría todo por saber qué sucedió en la visita del canciller a Moscú. Y de entrar en la OTAN, a diferencia de los escandinavos, ni una palabra.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

Elon Musk un pro trump no declarado apoyando con su tecnologia a los putos nazis....
Las fuerzas armadas de China están «profundamente alarmadas» por las capacidades de doble uso de los satélites Starlink de Elon Musk 

Recordatorio de cómo hemos llegado hasta hoy.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos15/La%20expansi%C3%B3n%20de%20la%20OTAN%20o%20c%C3%B3mo%20mintieron%20a%20la%20URSS.pdf


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡La que se ha liado!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057127
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Lo del presunto país es delirante e hilarante.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

El yankee de defensa ha tenido que llamar al ruso al final, necesitan pactar algo…








Los ministros de Defensa de Rusia y EE.UU. mantienen su primera conversación después de febrero


El contacto telefónico fue iniciado por la parte estadounidense, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




actualidad.rt.com





Usar VPN si hay censura en vuestra zona…


----------



## Impresionante (13 May 2022)

. Finlandia dejará de recibir energía eléctrica desde Rusia desde el 14 de mayo


----------



## pgas (13 May 2022)

*¿Qué sucedió realmente en el cruce de Seversky Donets?*

1 hr ago

Una persona que dice ser un ingeniero de combate ucraniano ya se ha adjudicado la gloria de destruir todo un Grupo Táctico de Batallón y matar a 1500 (!!!) soldados rusos en un cruce de río cerca de Belogorovka. Los Twitter de propaganda ucraniana y BrOSINT están por todas partes, presentando números cada vez más altos, compartiendo fotos de la batalla.

¿Qué pasó realmente allí?

Vamos a ver. Esta publicación será una combinación de mis propias observaciones, así como una traducción del análisis proporcionado por Greatwarchannel .
En primer lugar, algunas premisas básicas:

1) Las fotos y los videos cortos sin geolocalización y fecha adecuadas no representan una imagen completa e incluso, en el mejor de los casos, no son más que una instantánea.
2) No sabemos el período de tiempo durante el cual ocurrieron los eventos representados en tal instantánea.
3) Ambos lados usan un conjunto similar de equipo militar. Es difícil, ya menudo imposible, determinar la identidad de un vehículo en particular a partir de las fotos y videos disponibles.
4) Ambos bandos tienen vehículos trofeo del otro bando, lo que complica aún más el análisis.
5) Las personas que pretenden ser especialistas en "Inteligencia de fuente abierta" en Twitter están sesgadas en un grado ridículo, los medios los usan como fuentes "objetivas", por lo que refutar la propaganda de guerra ucraniana es una tarea a menudo ingrata de tener que "defenderse" contra los más extremos pseudoanálisis.
Además, un lado del conflicto ha mentido mucho más que el otro lado sobre tales cosas, incluidos errores garrafales como usar imágenes de videojuegos. En todo caso, debe tratar de ser lo más imparcial posible sobre las afirmaciones tácticas, pero si algo proviene del lado que publica videos de ArmA 3, es necesario un escrutinio adicional.

Foto 1

Hay algo interesante en la Foto 1, a saber, restos de BMP-1 (1, 2 y 4) y también torretas arrancadas por detonaciones de munición, del mismo tipo de vehículo (3 y 6)
Otra exhibición interesante es la 5, que parece un BTR-D.
Los BTR-D son utilizados por las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia, pero las fuerzas aéreas y terrestres de Ucrania también los tienen. Las repúblicas de Donbass también capturaron varios de ellos como trofeos.
En cuanto a los BMP-1, todo es más interesante. El ejército ruso ya no usa la variante base del BMP-1. Usan BMP-1AM "Basurmanin" y BRM-1K, pero ambos difieren en el compartimiento de combate, y aquí podemos ver claramente las pequeñas torretas individuales de BMP-1.
Sin embargo, el BMP-1 está en servicio con las Milicias Populares LPR y DPR.

Foto 2

En esta foto, podemos ver un montón de BMP-1. Los números 6, 7, 11, 12, 20, 21, 15, 16 y 19 son claramente identificables. Se aprecia una torreta en torno a las 12. Nueve piezas, más tres en la toma anterior. Doce BMP-1. Sí, el número 6 es un BMP-1, se ve mejor en otra toma.
Esto no se puede atribuir a un trofeo de campo de batalla aleatorio que recogió el ejército ruso.
La joya de este cuadro es la número 10, que con un alto grado de probabilidad no es otra que la "ambulancia blindada" ucraniana basada en la MT-LB, concretamente la MT-LB C, que se suministra a la AFU desde 2015. Según datos abiertos, la AFU cuenta con unos 70 vehículos de este tipo, lo que no es tan raro.
El nueve es claramente una vieja "motolyga" (MT-LB) que tiene una pequeña torreta.
Los números 8, 13, 17, 18 y 14 son más difíciles de identificar. Lo más probable es que se trate de máquinas de la familia MT-LB, la número 13 incluso tiene una pequeña torreta.
Siguiente diapositiva.

Foto 3

Seguimos contando BMP-1s.
Números 23, 25, 27, 28, 29 y 30. ¡Doce BMP-1 más seis más, son dieciocho! Demasiados para ser una coincidencia.
También otro MT-LB, el número 22.
Foto 4

Siete BMP-1 más: 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 37, 41. Ya son veinticinco.
41, 31 y 35 tienen marcas de invasión visibles, lo que demuestra que probablemente pertenecen a las Fuerzas Aliadas de Rusia y las repúblicas de Donbass (probablemente las últimas, o en realidad trofeos rusos). Esto, por supuesto, plantea la pregunta de por qué todos los demás BMP-1, incluso aquellos en condiciones razonablemente "buenas", no tienen marcas de invasión si se supone que son rusos.

El número 36 es otro MT-LB, parece que la torreta también voló.
El número 38 no es claramente identificable.
Los números 39 y 40 son tanques T-72, posiblemente la modificación B. Ambos parecen en su mayoría intactos. Hemos llamado a la guerra un "genocidio tecnológico soviético tardío" antes, la mayoría de las pérdidas de vehículos se encuentran entre los APC y IVF.

Foto 5

El número 42 es un Kamaz 8x8 con pontón.
Los números 43 a 47 son varios equipos de cruce de ríos, muchos de ellos utilizados por ambos lados (por ejemplo, el PMP-60).
48 y 49 son remolcadores.

Ahora, ¿qué nos dice esto?

1) Según la composición del equipo quemado, vemos la presencia de los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano, así como las fuerzas de la LPR o DPR. Ya no podemos descartar toda la pila como bajas rusas.
2) Como se puede ver en la foto 5, el camino allí es muy transitado, lo cual es comprensible. Después de que volaron los puentes, un lugar de cruce tan conveniente no podía pasar desapercibido para ambos lados.
3) Así llegamos a la versión más probable de lo que sucedió en el cruce cerca de Belogorovka. A ambas partes les gustó el lugar del cruce. Primero los ucranianos, pero las fuerzas rusas (aliadas) también sufrieron pérdidas durante el cruce.
4) La "mezcla" de equipos y su estado indica que los bandos lucharon por el cruce durante algún tiempo (probablemente alrededor de una semana) hasta que cayó en manos de las Fuerzas Aliadas.
5) Esto también lo indican las fotos y videos ucranianos tomados desde una distancia respetuosa. El cruce claramente no está bajo el control de las fuerzas ucranianas, de lo contrario, Internet se habría INUNDADO con primeros planos de cadáveres y vehículos. Son notoriamente propensos a las victorias de TikTok.
6) No hay cuerpos en las tomas, lo que sugiere que una de las partes tuvo la oportunidad de retirarlos.
7) El Estado Mayor de Ucrania declaró que en la noche del 11 de mayo, "El enemigo está tratando de tomar posiciones en la margen derecha", y a la mañana siguiente "el enemigo está cruzando el río Seversky Donets para llevar a cabo una ofensiva".

Más tarde hubo informes de que las tropas rusas no solo no se habían retirado del área, sino que estaban expandiendo la cabeza de puente. Es difícil decir qué tan grande es ahora la cabeza de puente, pero el 11 de mayo, a juzgar por las imágenes satelitales publicadas, el cruce de Seversky Donets estaba intacto. En este momento, se reportan combates al otro lado del río, lo que implica un cruce exitoso.
Parece que la mayoría de los combates fueron realizados por LPR y DPR en esta área, con las fuerzas rusas llevando a cabo el cruce del río.
*Dos fuentes privadas independientes sobre el terreno me han declarado que las pérdidas de vehículos de las Fuerzas Aliadas fueron "alrededor de 20" y "menos de dos docenas", respectivamente, con bajas entre 30 y 50.*

Trad Goo


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tres puentes necesarios para el traslado de las fuerzas ucranianas volaron en la región de Kharkiv - informa Dumpster-CNN
> 
> Estamos hablando de puentes cerca de Stary Saltov, Pechenega y Rubizhne (no como en LNR).
> 
> ...



Serían puentes para la ofensiva ucraniana o les han jodido la retaguardia?


----------



## Cga (13 May 2022)

Que manera tan gratuita, grosera y simplona de entrar solo a insultar.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El yankee de defensa ha tenido que llamar al ruso al final, necesitan pactar algo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Sobre cierto general yankee prisionero del que no se a vuelto hablar._


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El Ejército ruso, atrapado por la artillería ucraniana en el río Donets.*
El Ejército ucraniano aseguró este viernes que logró detener y provocar la *retirada de las tropas rusas que trataban de cruzar el rió Donets* en su intento por controlar el sur del Donbás, donde se encuentran las regiones prorrusas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Según informan en las redes sociales el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano y otras fuentes relacionadas con los voluntarios que luchan contra las tropas invasoras, el ejército ruso se vio atrapado en las últimas horas al cruzar el citado río y tuvo que dispersarse debido a los ataques de la artillería local.

Según estas fuentes, las tropas rusas, equipadas con tanques y vehículos acorazados, que trataban de cruzar el río Donets con equipos de pontones móviles, vieron separadas sus fuerzas en las dos márgenes de la vía fluvial, que es estratégicamente significativa y transcurre al oeste de Severodonetsk, en Donbas, sufriendo grandes pérdidas, informa Efe.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡La que se ha liado!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057127
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.




Al fin y al cabo, parece ser que los godos procedían de aquellos territorios...


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Mientras se derriban los monumentos a los soldados soviéticos en Riga, refugiados ucranianos con carteles nazis recorren las calles

Letonia lucha abiertamente por el nazismo y no se avergüenza de ello, mientras que los monumentos a sus libertadores son vergonzosos.

t.me/Soldierline/6164


----------



## Xan Solo (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hubo dos cruces de rio, uno de los Ucranianos para "cortar" la zona de izium más al norte, y otro de los rusos para rodear Lisichanks por la izquierda.
> 
> De lo primero nunca más supimos, lo segundo sabemos que cruzaron y tomaron al menos .la primera aldea. Sacar conclusiones lógicas.
> 
> ...



Una cosa era la previsión inicial, y otra la realidad. A Ucrania se le ofreció Minsk I, Minsk II, casi hasta el último minuto, incluso después de la invasión seguían ofreciendo y negociando... pero si los ucros se cargan a sus negociadores es que la realidad es la que es, NO HAY ACUERDO POSIBLE. Si Putin no lo ve es que es gilipollas. 

Los militares rusos dicen DELENDA EST UCRAÍNA, los comunistas lo repiten, los nacionalistas rusos radicales dicen lo mismo... sólo unos pocos no están de acuerdo -Inna y alguno más que se han quedado en tierra de nadie, porque esto se ha polarizado hasta lo irresoluble-. Es, probablemente, lo que pretendía la OTAN... pero quizá muchos militares rusos también lo pretendían, no nos equivoquemos. Quizá están hasta los cojones del gobierno liberal de Putin que considera SOCIOS a los países ENEMIGOS.

Los oligarcas rusos se suicidan... los pueblos rusos salen ganando.

Ahora mismo ver la enorme alegría de la incorporación de Finlandia a la OTAN refleja lo desesperada que están los mamporreros otánicos, sus tweets no parecen afectar a Putin. Nadie se acuerda de Navalny. Rusia no está pidiendo por las puertas, muerta de hambre... En vez de pensar lo que perjudica la paz la desfinlandización de Finlandia -lo de Suecia creo que aclara las cosas, siempre han sido más OTAN que Dinamarca-, se dedican a considerarlo considerrlo una victoria porque genera más tensión...

La guerra va para largo. Si no han atacado a Zelenski ni se han planteado en serio elimianrlo, es porque no quieren. No les molesta el actual status-quo. Tampoco han decretado zonas de exclusión aérea para alejar a los fisgones de la OTAN en el Mar Negro... 

Sólo si miramos la crisis desde otra perspectiva -no la europea- comenzamos a entender algo, quizá porque aquí solo somos sufrientes paganinis. Como decía el coronel aquel, hay que leer a los putos hindúes y a los chinos. quién nos lo iba a decir, que para leer análisis libres de la prensa tuviésemos que acudir a fuentes chinas.

Como está el mundo...


----------



## Adriano II (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



A ver

No hay suficientes recursos minerales (Li, Cu, Co, Ni, tierras raras, etc ...) en este planeta para hacer la "transición ecológica"

Y no lo digo yo lo dice la Agencia Internacional de la Energía




Lo de la "transición ecológica", los coches eléctricos y demás es una estafa, no se puede hacer por falta de recursos minerales.

NO HAY ALTERNATIVA A LOS COMBUSTIBLES FOSILES

El mundo necesita 100 millones de barriles de petróleo al día para funcionar (de gas y carbón ni hablamos) cuando se vaya agotando (y está pasando ya) empezará a venirse abajo todo : cadenas logísticas( el transporte marítimo, el transporte en camión, etc), fertilizantes, plásticos, ...TODO

NOS ESTAMOS QUEDANDO SIN COMBUSTIBLES FOSILES Y ESTAN EMPEZANDO LAS OSTIAS POR LOS POCOS QUE QUEDAN.

¿De que coño le sirve a Europa toda su tecnología si no tiene energía ni materías primas?

Aparte :

¿Qué tecnología Europea? ¿En que es lider europa? ¿En inteligencia artificial? ¿En computación cuántica?, ¿En que?


----------



## Impresionante (13 May 2022)

. Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas han lanzado esta noche un ataque con misiles contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la localidad de Ochkino, en la región de Sumy. La ubicación de los Banderitas fue completamente destruida.

t.me/Soldierline/6165


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *¿Qué sucedió realmente en el cruce de Seversky Donets?*
> 
> 1 hr ago
> 
> ...



Menudo análisis


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Para los hijos de puta como tu que apoyais a los nazis de mierda
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/644


----------



## Aurkitu (13 May 2022)

Doblado.









‼️LO QUE NO TE CUENTA LA TELE NI LA PRENSA‼️ (Doblado)


Visita la entrada para saber más.




colinrivas.show


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El G7 apoyará a Ucrania "hasta la victoria" frente a Rusia*
El G7 prometió este viernes apoyar a Ucrania *"hasta la victoria" frente a Rusia*, cada día más salpicada por acusaciones de crímenes de guerra.

Reino Unido abogó por enviar "más armas" a Ucrania y adoptar nuevas sanciones contra Rusia, en una reunión de los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G7 en el norte de Alemania.

Y Francia expresó el apoyo unánime a Ucrania de ese club de potencias de economías avanzadas formado por Estados Unidos, Canadá, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Reino Unido y Japón.

"Vamos a seguir apoyando de manera permanente el combate de Ucrania por su soberanía, hasta la victoria", declaró el jefe de la diplomacia francesa, Jean-Yves Le Drian, informa Afp.


----------



## ZARGON (13 May 2022)

La información dice que fue creado en 1918 antes del nazismo con orígenes hindues.
El tema es que siguieron usando el símbolo después de la segunda guerra. Y justito ahora les viene como anillo al dedo.


----------



## la mano negra (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que vamos a asistir a un Barbarroja II, protagonizado por los despellejadores finlandeses, los SS bálticos, los meapilas polacos y algúna otra putita gitana como Romania.



Se están subiendo mucho de revoluciones las ratas otánicas . Todo esto se podría haber evitado si los rusos hubiesen entrando a saco en Ucarnia desde el minuto uno y no a medio gas como han entrado.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para los hijos de puta como tu que apoyais a los nazis de mierda
> https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/644



Calla puta zorra y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos....rata de alcantarilla....


----------



## ATDTn (13 May 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Me vas a comparar a esos subhumanos de los rusos con la moderna Europa?
> Napoleón 15 de junio de 1812.
> Adolfo Hitler 15 de junio de 1941



Untermensch?
Ya tú te retratas...

La de mamarrachos que tengo en el ignore
Debo estar en el top

Pero da igual, es inacabable
Porque como alguien dijo

cada minuto nace un tonto


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

⚡⚡Los antifascistas eliminaron a otro nazi bielorruso Kostya "Dranik" Dubailo en las batallas entre Maryinka y Dokuchaev DPR.
Este individuo ha estado matando civiles en Donbass desde 2016 en las filas del "Sector Derecho"


Rusia tomó represalias bloqueando las cuentas de la embajada de Polonia en Moscú. Anteriormente, Polonia bloqueó las cuentas de la embajada rusa en Varsovia hasta el 2 de septiembre.
Incluso es extraño que todavía existan relaciones diplomáticas.


Georgia realmente se ha quedado sin trigo - el jefe de la Asociación de Productores de Granos y Harina


La propiedad robada fue devuelta al Museo Melitopol.
Ukropress acuso de secuestrarlo a los militares rusos
Sin embargo, resultó que los mismos neonazis robaron y escondieron exhibiciones de valor incalculable.
Junto con el oro de los escitas, fue posible devolver una colección de premios militares y una colección única de armas históricas.


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

Antiguas posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Troitskoye.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

Importanta cosa 






+ bonus:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La información dice que fue creado en 1918 antes del nazismo con orígenes hindues.
> El tema es que siguieron usando el símbolo después de la segunda guerra. Y justito ahora les viene como anillo al dedo.



Es cierto, los alemanes ya usaban la esvástica como símbolo en la Primera Guerra Mundial, aunque no de manera oficial, sino a capricho de cada combatiente personal.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

*Erdogan se pronuncia en contra de la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN*
europapress.es - Hace 1 h


Considera la incorporación como un error y describe Escandinavia como "una casa de invitados para el terrorismo"

El presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, se ha declarado este viernes en contra de la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN al considerar que "Escandinavia es una casa de invitados para el terrorismo" y recordó el "error" que supuso el hecho de que su país permitiera la entrada de Grecia en la Alianza Atlántica, a tenor de las tensiones históricas que caracterizan la relación entre ambos países.


"No tenemos una opinión positiva", ha declarado Erdogan este viernes en Estambul antes de criticar Escandinavia como un refugio seguro para terroristas, en respuesta a la pregunta sobre su opinión de los planes de incorporación de ambos países en medio de la tensión en Europa por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Turquía y Finlandia han mantenido relaciones cordiales pero Ankara ha acusado en varias ocasiones a Suecia de respaldar la actividad de las milicias kurdo-sirias de las Unidades de Protección Popular (YPG), afines a las fuerzas del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), declarado por Turquía como organización terrorista.

Turquía es miembro de la OTAN desde 1952 y dio luz verde ese mismo año a la incorporación de Grecia bajo la premisa de que ambos países acabarían solucionando sus disputas históricas con la pertenencia conjunta a la organización, un "error" a juicio de Erdogan, "que no se puede repetir dos veces", ha declarado en comentarios recogidos por el 'Daily Sabah'.

La OTAN toma todas sus decisiones por consenso, lo que significa que cada uno de los 30 países miembros tiene un veto potencial sobre quién puede unirse. Sin embargo, Erdogan no se ha manifestado abiertamente durante sus declaraciones sobre la posibilidad de impedir los esfuerzos de adhesión de ambas naciones nórdicas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calla puta zorra y lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos....rata de alcantarilla....



comete esto ninato de la logse
https://"t".me/DejaDeOdiarALosRusos/2649


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

_*"El nuevo caldo de cultivo del neonazismo supone una amenaza no sólo para Ucrania, no sólo para Rusia, 
sino para toda Europa. Casi ocho décadas después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Londres y Washington
están del lado del régimen neonazi de Kiev. Los rusos sabemos ciertamente que la generación de vencedores,
nuestros padres y abuelos legaron a sus descendientes erradicar el nazismo en cualquiera de sus rostros. *_
*Cumpliremos este testamento hasta el final".*

Jefe del SVR Sergei Naryshkin


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

"Al norte de Popasnaya, se está desarrollando una ofensiva en dirección a Kamyshevakhi".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

Imagina ser un mindundi y despertarte invitado a todos los saraos


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

"Según el informe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la RPD está asaltando Kamenka y Novoselovka-2


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

OT



A alguien se le ha ido la flapa…


----------



## Elimina (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Esvástica y Zesvástica, busquen las diferencias ( si es que las hay)



Pero cuántas chorradas dices.
Busca las diferencias: una espaztika


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Albares apoya a Finlandia en su deseo de entrar en la OTAN y no cree que "nadie pueda sentirse amenazado" por ello*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha trasladado este viernes a su homólogo finlandés, Pekka Haavisto, el apoyo de España a la *entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN* y ha refutado las amenazas lanzadas por Rusia en este sentido de culminar este paso.

"España apoya el ingreso de Finlandia porque al final la OTAN es una alianza de democracias", ha sostenido Albares en rueda de prensa. Finlandia "es una democracia consolidada" y por ello a España le parece "normal" que quiera entrar en la OTAN que ha recordado que "es una alianza defensiva, no es ofensiva", informa Europa Press.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esto ninato de la logse
> https://"t".me/DejaDeOdiarALosRusos/2649



Joder que ascazo de tia,encima no se lava la joia........rata de cloaca...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 May 2022)

*Rusia dejará de entregar electricidad a Finlandia a partir del sábado, después del anuncio de que pedirá su adhesión a la OTAN*


"Estamos forzados a suspender la importación de electricidad a partir del 14 de mayo", indicó el operador RAO Nordic, una filial del grupo estatal ruso InterRAO, con sede en Helsink










Rusia dejará de entregar electricidad a Finlandia a partir del sábado, después del anuncio de ésta de que pedirá su adhesión a la OTAN


Rusia suspenderá el sábado el suministro de electricidad a Finlandia, según ha anunciado la empresa importadora, en momentos de crecientes tensiones entre los dos países por el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Albares apoya a Finlandia en su deseo de entrar en la OTAN y no cree que "nadie pueda sentirse amenazado" por ello*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha trasladado este viernes a su homólogo finlandés, Pekka Haavisto, el apoyo de España a la *entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN* y ha refutado las amenazas lanzadas por Rusia en este sentido de culminar este paso.
> 
> "España apoya el ingreso de Finlandia porque al final la OTAN es una alianza de democracias", ha sostenido Albares en rueda de prensa. Finlandia "es una democracia consolidada" y por ello a España le parece "normal" que quiera entrar en la OTAN que ha recordado que "es una alianza defensiva, no es ofensiva", informa Europa Press.



Albares, puede que sea el Ministro de Exteriores mas RIDICULO y LAMENTABLE que haya habido en 100 años de Historia a nivel mundial??? 

A ti te molan Albares, Rosa Díez... jajaj Deja de hacerte daño.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

*Sorprendentemente, las exportaciones rusas se han mantenido, incluso hacia Occidente. Las sanciones no han impedido el suministro ininterrumpido de petróleo y gas al resto del mundo, y el aumento de los precios de la energía ha incrementado aún más los ingresos. Como resultado, los analistas esperan que el superávit comercial de Rusia alcance un récord en los próximos meses. (c) The Economist*

Cabe destacar que se trata de The Economist.

Pero todo esto es una perspectiva a corto plazo. Por supuesto, Estados Unidos ha fracasado tanto con una guerra relámpago económica contra Rusia como los que esperábamos una nueva versión del escenario de Crimea en 2022.

En consecuencia, la guerra económica ha entrado en una fase de posicionamiento prolongado, ya que el cálculo de Estados Unidos es que, a largo plazo, las sanciones seguirán teniendo el efecto deseado y provocarán protestas que barrerán el actual régimen político de Rusia. Rusia, por su parte, espera que las consecuencias de la guerra económica hagan que Europa se fracture antes y que las protestas en Europa arrasen con algunos de los regímenes pro-estadounidenses; además, en Estados Unidos, los demócratas serán derrotados ya en otoño en las elecciones de medio término y Estados Unidos no podrá mantener la intensidad actual del conflicto económico. En vista de ello, los partidos están en la modalidad de esperar las inevitables consecuencias de la guerra económica, calculando que el enemigo saldrá más perjudicado.

Ni que decir tiene que los niveles de vida van a descender en Rusia, la UE y Estados Unidos (Ucrania está fuera de juego, con una huida hacia el fondo económico y un golpe hasta el fondo aún por llegar) y las partes harán serios esfuerzos para que sea un descenso lento y no un colapso. Como muestra la situación, Europa se encuentra en la peor posición debido a su dependencia de la energía rusa, que ya ha tenido graves consecuencias tanto para la economía en su conjunto como para la población en particular.

No es seguro que la población europea tenga suficientes explicaciones de que todo es culpa de Putin y de esta "subida de precios de Putin". En nuestra población, en las circunstancias actuales, el temor de las élites actuales no es la esperada disminución del nivel de vida en relación con el conflicto con Occidente, sino el hecho de que las élites actuales no saquen este conflicto políticamente. De ahí los ataques de pánico a las negociaciones con Ucrania.

Pero todo esto es a corto plazo por ahora. Dentro de unos meses, a medida que las hostilidades como tales se vuelvan más rutinarias, los factores económicos empezarán a desplazar a los políticos, como ya está ocurriendo en Estados Unidos, donde la guerra de Ucrania ya ha pasado a un segundo plano en la mente de muchos estadounidenses, dando paso a cuestiones como la inflación, el desempleo y el aumento de los precios. Es poco probable que Rusia, siguiendo a Europa, pueda evitar una transición similar si la campaña en Ucrania se prolonga. Y descartar simplemente que "nuestra población está acostumbrada, aguantará" sería demasiado optimista. En una tormenta global, se necesita algo más.

Sin embargo, nadie prometió que el colapso del viejo orden mundial sería fácil e indoloro. La tarea de la Federación Rusa es sobrevivir a la catástrofe del viejo orden mundial y asegurar su lugar en el nuevo. Es poco probable que Rusia alcance sus objetivos estratégicos a largo plazo si no consigue mantener la situación económica. Rusia ha conseguido la distancia corta (aunque Estados Unidos esperaba lo contrario), con un maratón por delante.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48481


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Es que desde esa isla de las serpientes se puede atacar Odessa sin tener que acercar buques, y del mismo modo también se puede atacar Sebastopol. Es un pedazo de tierra que resulta estar en medio del frente, es territorio muy valioso.


----------



## mandacjnes (13 May 2022)

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos — Henri Guaino en Le Figaro (Parte I)

Articulo original en frances, copia traducción google.

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos — Henri Guaino en Le Figaro (Parte I) 

Tomo prestada esta imagen del título del libro del historiador australiano Christopher Clark sobre las causas de la Primera Guerra Mundial: Los sonámbulos, verano de 1914: Cómo Europa marchó hacia la guerra. “El estallido de la guerra del 14-18, escribe, no es una novela de Agatha Christie (…) No hay arma homicida en esta historia, o más bien las hay para cada protagonista. Visto así, el estallido de la guerra no fue un crimen, sino una tragedia”. En 1914, ningún líder europeo estaba loco, ninguno quería una guerra mundial que mataría a veinte millones de personas, pero juntos la iniciaron. Y en la época del Tratado de Versalles nadie quería otra guerra mundial que matara a sesenta millones de personas pero, entre todos, todavía armaron la máquina infernal que iba a conducir a ella. Ya el 7 de septiembre de 1914, después de sólo un mes de guerra, el Jefe del Estado Mayor General alemán que tanto había suplicado que Alemania atacara antes de ser atacada, le escribió a su esposa: “Qué torrentes de sangre han corrido (…) Yo Tengo la impresión de que soy responsable de todos estos horrores y, sin embargo, no podría actuar de otra manera” “No podía hacer otra cosa”: todo se dijo sobre la espiral que lleva a la guerra. Engranaje que es ante todo aquello por lo que cada pueblo comienza a atribuir al otro sus propios motivos ulteriores, sus designios no reconocidos, los sentimientos que él mismo experimenta hacia él. Esto es lo que Occidente está haciendo hoy con respecto a Rusia y esto es lo que Rusia está haciendo con respecto a Occidente. Occidente se convenció a sí mismo de que si Rusia ganaba en Ucrania, no habría límites a su voluntad de dominar. Por el contrario, Rusia se convenció a sí misma de que si Occidente empujaba a Ucrania a su campo, sería él quien ya no contendría su ambición hegemónica. Al extender la OTAN a todos los antiguos países del Este hasta los países bálticos, al transformar la Alianza Atlántica en una alianza antirrusa, al acercar las fronteras de la Unión Europea a las de Rusia, los Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea han despertó en los rusos el sentimiento de cerco que ha estado en la raíz de tantas guerras europeas. El apoyo occidental a la revolución de Maidan de 2014 contra un gobierno ucraniano prorruso demostró a los rusos que sus temores estaban bien fundados. La anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia y su apoyo a los separatistas de Donbass, a su vez, dieron a Occidente la sensación de que la amenaza rusa era real y que Ucrania debería estar armada, lo que persuadió a Rusia un poco más de lo que Occidente la amenazó. El acuerdo de asociación estratégica concluido entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania el 10 de noviembre de 2021, sellando una alianza de los dos países dirigida explícitamente contra Rusia y prometiendo la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, ha terminado de convencer a Rusia de que tenía que atacar antes de que el supuesto adversario pudiera hacerlo. para hacerlo Así es el equipo de 1914 en toda su escalofriante pureza Como siempre, es en las mentalidades, la imaginación y la psicología de los pueblos donde debemos buscar el origen. Cómo Polonia, cuatro veces desmembrada, cuatro veces dividida en tres siglos, cómo Lituania se anexó durante dos siglos a Rusia, Finlandia amputada en 1939, cómo todos los países que vivieron medio siglo bajo el yugo soviético no se angustiarían al principio. amenaza que apunta hacia el este?


Nous marchons vers la guerre comme des somnambules
— Henri Guaino dans Le Figaro (Partie I)

J’emprunte cette image au titre du livre de l’historien australien Christopher Clark sur les causes de la Première Guerre mondiale: Les Somnambules, été 1914: comment l’Europe a marché vers la guerre.

“Le déclenchement de la guerre de 14-18, écrit-il, n’est pas un roman d’Agatha Christie (…) Il n’y a pas d’arme du crime dans cette histoire, ou plutôt il y a en a une pour chaque personnage principal. Vu sous cet angle, le déclenchement de la guerre n’a pas été un crime, mais une tragédie”. En 1914, aucun dirigeant européen n’était dément, aucun ne voulait une guerre mondiale qui ferait vingt millions de morts mais, tous ensemble, ils l’ont déclenchée. Et au moment du traité de Versailles aucun ne voulait une autre guerre mondiale qui ferait soixante millions de morts mais, tous ensemble, ils ont quand même armé la machine infernale qui allait y conduire

Dès le 7 septembre 1914, après seulement un mois de guerre, le chef du grand état-major allemand qui avait tant plaidé pour que l’Allemagne attaquât avant d’être attaquée écrivait à sa femme: “Quels torrents de sang ont coulé (…) j’ai l’impression que je suis responsable de toutes ces horreurs et pourtant je ne pouvais agir autrement”

“Je ne pouvais agir autrement”: tout était dit sur l’engrenage qui mène à la guerre. Engrenage qui est d’abord celui par lequel chaque peuple se met à prêter à l’autre ses propres arrière-pensées, ses desseins inavoués, les sentiments que lui-même éprouve à son égard. C’est bien ce que fait aujourd’hui l’Occident vis-à-vis de la Russie et c’est bien ce que fait la Russie vis-à-vis de l’Occident. L’Occident s’est convaincu que si la Russie gagnait en Ukraine, elle n’aurait plus de limite dans sa volonté de domination. À l’inverse, la Russie s’est convaincue que si l’Occident faisait basculer l’Ukraine dans son camp, ce serait lui qui ne contiendrait plus son ambition hégémonique

En étendant l’Otan à tous les anciens pays de l’Est jusqu’aux pays Baltes, en transformant l’Alliance atlantique en alliance anti-Russe, en repoussant les frontières de l’Union européenne jusqu’à celles de la Russie, les États-Unis et l’Union européenne ont réveillé chez les Russes le sentiment d’encerclement qui a été à l’origine de tant de guerres européennes. Le soutien occidental à la révolution de Maïdan, en 2014, contre un gouvernement ukrainien prorusse a été la preuve pour les Russes que leurs craintes étaient fondées. L’annexion de la Crimée par la Russie et son soutien aux séparatistes du Donbass ont à leur tour donné à l’Occident le sentiment que la menace russe était réelle et qu’il fallait armer l’Ukraine, ce qui persuada la Russie un peu plus que l’Occident la menaçait. L’accord de partenariat stratégique conclu entre les États-Unis et l’Ukraine le 10 novembre 2021, scellant une alliance des deux pays dirigée explicitement contre la Russie et promettant l’entrée de l’Ukraine dans l’Otan, a achevé de convaincre la Russie qu’elle devait attaquer avant que l’adversaire supposé soit en mesure de le faire. C’est l’engrenage de 1914 dans toute son effrayante pureté

Comme toujours, c’est dans les mentalités, l’imaginaire et la psychologie des peuples, qu’il faut en chercher l’origine. Comment la Pologne, quatre fois démembrée, quatre fois partagée en trois siècles, comment la Lituanie annexée deux siècles durant à la Russie, la Finlande amputée en 1939, comment tous les pays qui ont vécu un demi-siècle sous le joug soviétique ne seraient-ils pas angoissés à la première menace qui pointe à l’Est?


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> 
> 
> A alguien se le ha ido la flapa…



_Otros que cuando llegue la hora de rendir cuentas serán todos cocineros o conductores, o solo pasaban por ahí._


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La información dice que fue creado en 1918 antes del nazismo con orígenes hindues.
> El tema es que siguieron usando el símbolo después de la segunda guerra. Y justito ahora les viene como anillo al dedo.



Los Freikorps por esa época ya la usaban en Alemania, durante la represión de la revolución espartaquista. 
Vamos, que no es inocente. Ni antes ni (menos aún) después de la guerra.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El G7 ayudará a Ucrania a exportar contra el "arma de guerra" del hambre.*
Los ministros de Agricultura del G7 se reunieron el viernes con su homólogo ucraniano para buscar soluciones a la *inseguridad alimentaria por* la que, según Kiev, "todo el mundo está pagando el precio" de la invasión rusa.

"Hemos discutido cómo podemos ayudar a salvar la mayor parte posible de la cosecha, por tierra, por ferrocarril o a través del Danubio", dijo el ministro alemán de Agricultura, Cem Özdemir, en una rueda de prensa con el ministro ucraniano, Mykola Solsky, en Stuttgart (suroeste de Alemania), informa Afp.


----------



## mandacjnes (13 May 2022)

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos — Henri Guaino en Le Figaro (Parte II) 

Y por su parte, ¿cómo podría Rusia, que tantas veces ha tenido que luchar para contener el empuje de Occidente hacia Oriente y que se ha desgarrado durante siglos entre su fascinación y su repugnancia por la civilización occidental, no podría no experimentar una angustia existencial en el frente a una Ucrania que se convierte en la cabeza de puente para la occidentalización del mundo ruso? “No son las diferencias, sino su pérdida lo que conduce a la rivalidad insana, a la lucha sin cuartel entre los hombres”, dice René Girard. ¿Amenazar con lo que el ruso quiere seguir siendo ruso por medio de no correr el riesgo de esta “rivalidad insana”? Occidente ve demasiada nostalgia por la URSS y no la suficiente, eslavofilia, es decir, la Rusia eterna tal como se piensa a sí misma con sus mitos. Alexandre Koyré ha dedicado un profundo libro a esta corriente de la que nació la gran literatura rusa y la conciencia nacional a principios del siglo XIX cuando “ayudando al nacionalismo instintivo, un nacionalismo consciente había acabado viendo una oposición entre Rusia y Occidente gasolina”. El eslavofilismo, ese sentimiento de superioridad espiritual y moral frente a Occidente, está en el sentido grito de Solzhenitsyn a los estudiantes de Harvard en 1978: “No, no tomaría vuestra sociedad como modelo para la transformación de la mía”. Esta Rusia quizás no ve la guerra en Ucrania como una guerra de invasión sino como una guerra de secesión. Secesión de la cuna del mundo ruso, de la tierra donde tantas veces se ha jugado el destino de Rusia, donde ha repelido a los polacos y a los ejércitos de Hitler. Secesión política, cultural e incluso espiritual desde que en 2018 la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana se liberara de la tutela del Patriarcado de Moscú. Y las guerras civiles son las peores En cualquier caso, una cosa es segura: esta guerra es, a través de Ucrania mártir, una guerra entre Occidente y Rusia que puede conducir a una confrontación directa a través de una escalada incontrolada. La guerra ha sido siempre la liberación de todo lo que hay en la naturaleza humana de instinto salvaje y asesino, una elevación a los extremos que siempre termina por llevarse a los combatientes ya los líderes a pesar de ellos mismos. Ni Churchill ni Roosevelt habían pensado que algún día ordenarían el bombardeo masivo de ciudades alemanas para quebrar la moral de la población, ni Truman que acabaría en 1945 recurriendo a la bomba atómica para romper la resistencia japonesa. Kennedy, al enviar unos pocos cientos de asesores militares a Vietnam en 1961, no pensó que ocho años más tarde Estados Unidos enviaría a más de medio millón de hombres allí, llevaría a cabo bombardeos masivos de napalm allí y sería responsable de la masacre de pueblos enteros. Si la Guerra Fría no condujo a la Tercera Guerra Mundial es principalmente porque ninguno de sus protagonistas buscó jamás arrinconar al otro. En las crisis más graves, cada uno siempre se ha asegurado de que el otro tenga una salida. Hoy, por el contrario, Estados Unidos y sus aliados quieren acorralar a Rusia 


Nous marchons vers la guerre comme des somnambules
— Henri Guaino dans Le Figaro (Partie II) 

Et de son côté, comment la Russie, qui a dû si souvent se battre pour contenir la poussée de l’Occident vers l’Est et qui est déchirée depuis des siècles entre sa fascination et sa répulsion pour la civilisation occidentale, pourrait-elle ne pas éprouver une angoisse existentielle face à une Ukraine en train de devenir la tête de pont de l’occidentalisation du monde russe? “Ce ne sont pas les différences, mais leur perte qui entraîne la rivalité démente, la lutte à outrance entre les hommes”, dit René Girard. Menacer ce par quoi le Russe veut rester russe, n’est-ce pas prendre le risque de cette “rivalité démente”?

L’Occident voit trop la nostalgie de l’URSS et pas assez, le slavophilisme, c’est-à-dire la Russie éternelle telle qu’elle se pense avec ses mythes. Alexandre Koyré a consacré un livre profond, à ce courant dont sont nées la grande littérature et la conscience nationale russes au début du XIXe siècle quand “le nationalisme instinctif aidant, un nationalisme conscient avait fini par voir entre la Russie et l’Occident une opposition d’essence”. Le slavophilisme, ce sentiment de supériorité spirituelle et morale face à l’Occident, est dans le cri du cœur de Soljenitsyne devant les étudiants de Harvard en 1978: “Non, je ne prendrais pas votre société comme modèle pour la transformation de la mienne”. Cette Russie-là ne voit peut-être pas la guerre en Ukraine comme une guerre d’invasion mais comme une guerre de sécession. Sécession du berceau du monde russe, de la terre où s’est joué tant de fois le sort de la Russie, où elle a repoussé les Polonais et les armées de Hitler. Sécession politique, culturelle et même spirituelle depuis qu’en 2018 l’Église orthodoxe ukrainienne s’est affranchie de la tutelle du patriarcat de Moscou. Et les guerres de sécession sont les pires

Une chose en tout cas est certaine: cette guerre est, à travers l’Ukraine martyrisée, une guerre entre l’Occident et la Russie qui peut déboucher sur un affrontement direct par une escalade incontrôlée. La guerre, c’est, depuis toujours, la libération de tout ce qu’il y a dans la nature humaine de sauvagerie et d’instinct meurtrier, une montée aux extrêmes qui finit toujours par emporter malgré eux les combattants comme les dirigeants. Ni Churchill, ni Roosevelt, n’avaient pensé qu’un jour ils ordonneraient de bombarder massivement les villes allemandes pour casser le moral de la population, ni Truman qu’il finirait en 1945 par recourir à la bombe atomique pour casser la résistance japonaise. Kennedy en envoyant quelques centaines de conseillers militaires au Vietnam en 1961 ne pensait pas que huit ans plus tard l’Amérique y engagerait plus d’un demi-million d’hommes, y effectuerait des bombardements massifs au napalm, et serait responsable du massacre de villages entiers

Si la guerre froide n’a pas débouché sur la troisième guerre mondiale, c’est d’abord parce qu’aucun de ses protagonistes n’a jamais cherché à acculer l’autre. Dans les crises les plus graves, chacun a toujours fait en sorte que l’autre ait une porte de sortie. Aujourd’hui, au contraire, les États-Unis, et leurs alliés, veulent acculer la Russie


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Exclusive⚡17 combatientes de las AFU eliminados cerca de Ugledar⚡

Vea ahora mismo una inclusión especial del proyecto @wargonzo desde Nikolka, en la dirección de Ugledar, unidades de la DNR y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han desplegado una operación, que se puede llamar convencionalmente la Gran caldera de Avdiivka.

En este frente, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas perdieron al menos 17 muertos durante un intento infructuoso de contraataque y de retomar el suburbio de Ugledar, Palovka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48480

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El G7 ayudará a Ucrania a exportar contra el "arma de guerra" del hambre.*
> Los ministros de Agricultura del G7 se reunieron el viernes con su homólogo ucraniano para buscar soluciones a la *inseguridad alimentaria por* la que, según Kiev, "todo el mundo está pagando el precio" de la invasión rusa.
> 
> "Hemos discutido cómo podemos ayudar a salvar la mayor parte posible de la cosecha, por tierra, por ferrocarril o a través del Danubio", dijo el ministro alemán de Agricultura, Cem Özdemir, en una rueda de prensa con el ministro ucraniano, Mykola Solsky, en Stuttgart (suroeste de Alemania), informa Afp.



Ya te digo yo como lo intentaran hacer... llevandose toda las reservas de Grano los americanos... o eso al menos es su intención, otra cosa es que los Rusos lo permitan... pero la intención es dejar morir de hambre a los ucranianos, y luego culpar a los Rusos inventando otro "HOlodomor" para que luego mongolos como tu vengan a ponernos la noticia aquí.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El jefe del Pentágono pide un alto el fuego "inmediato" en Ucrania al ministro ruso de Defensa.*
El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, instó el viernes al ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, a actuar de inmediato para implementar *un alto el fuego en Ucrania*, en su primera conversación desde que comenzara la guerra, dijo el Pentágono.

"El secretario Austin instó a un alto el fuego inmediato en Ucrania y enfatizó la importancia de mantener las líneas de comunicación", señaló el Departamento de Defensa en un comunicado.

El Pentágono no dio más detalles sobre el contenido de la conversación, la primera desde el 18 de febrero, seis días antes de que las fuerzas rusas invadieran Ucrania, informa Afp.


----------



## mandacjnes (13 May 2022)

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos — Henri Guaino en Le Figaro (Parte III)

Cuando se le presenta la perspectiva de que Finlandia, Suecia, Moldavia y Georgia se unan a la OTAN además de Ucrania, cuando el Secretario de Defensa estadounidense declara que los Estados Unidos “quieren ver a Rusia debilitada hasta el punto de que ya no pueda hacer nada”. el tipo de cosas que hizo al invadir Ucrania”, cuando el presidente de los Estados Unidos se complace en llamar carnicero al presidente ruso, para declarar que “por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder” y pide al Congreso $ 20 mil millones Además de los 3.500 millones de dólares que ya gastó Estados Unidos en el suministro masivo de tanques, aviones, misiles, armas, drones a los ucranianos, entendemos que la estrategia que pretende acorralar a Rusia ya no tiene límites. Pero subestima la resiliencia del pueblo ruso, al igual que los rusos han subestimado la resiliencia de los ucranianos. Acorralar a Rusia es empujarla a superar en violencia. ¿Cuán lejos? ¿Guerra total, química, nuclear? Hasta el punto de provocar una nueva guerra fría entre Occidente y todos aquellos en el mundo que, recordando a Kosovo, Irak, Afganistán, Libia, piensan que si Rusia está acorralada, también lo estarán porque ya no habrá límite para la tentación hegemónica de Estados Unidos: India que no condena a Rusia y que piensa en Cachemira, China que denuncia violentamente "las políticas coercitivas" de Occidente porque sabe que si Rusia se derrumba se encontrará en primera línea, Brasil que, a través de la voz de Lula, dice “una guerra nunca tiene un solo responsable”, y todos los demás en Asia, en Medio Oriente, en África que se niegan a sancionar a Rusia. Hacer de todo para acorralar a Rusia no es salvar el orden mundial, es dinamitarlo. Cuando Rusia haya sido expulsada de todos los foros internacionales y estos se hayan desintegrado como la Liga de las Naciones a principios de la década de 1930, ¿qué quedará del orden mundial? Encontrar un culpable nos reconforta en la validez de nuestra actitud, y en este caso, tenemos un designado, un autócrata despiadado, la encarnación del mal. Pero el bien contra el mal es el espíritu de cruzada: “Mátalos a todos y Dios reconocerá a los suyos”. En lugar de alzar la voz para evitar esta locura y detener los asesinatos, la Unión Europea está siguiendo los pasos de Estados Unidos al intensificar su guerra de poder. Pero, ¿qué harán los europeos y los Estados Unidos contra el muro de la guerra total? Con proyectiles nucleares y armas nucleares tácticas de baja potencia, la marcha no es tan alta. ¿Y después? Después puede pasar cualquier cosa: el trágico ciclo de violencia mimética que nadie hubiera querido pero al que todos hubiésemos contribuido y que podría destruir Europa y quizás a la humanidad o la capitulación de las potencias occidentales en Munich a la que quizás no queramos arriesgarnos a lo peor. para Ucrania, o quizás incluso para los países bálticos o Polonia. Recordemos la advertencia del general de Gaulle en 1966 cuando se retiraba el mando integrado de la OTAN: “La Rusia soviética ha adquirido armas nucleares capaces de atacar directamente a los Estados Unidos, lo que naturalmente ha dejado las decisiones de los estadounidenses, por decir lo menos, indeterminadas, en cuanto a la eventual uso de su bomba”


Nous marchons vers la guerre comme des somnambules
— Henri Guaino dans Le Figaro (Partie III)

Quand on agite devant elle la perspective de l’adhésion à l’Otan de la Finlande, de la Suède, de la Moldavie et de la Géorgie en plus de celle de l’Ukraine, quand le secrétaire américain à la Défense déclare que les États-Unis “souhaitent voir la Russie affaiblie au point qu’elle ne puisse plus faire le genre de choses qu’elle a faites en envahissant l’Ukraine”, quand le président des États-Unis se laisse aller à traiter le président russe de boucher, à déclarer que “pour l’amour de Dieu, cet homme ne peut pas rester au pouvoir” et demande au Congrès 20 milliards de dollars en plus des 3 milliards et demi déjà dépensés par les États-Unis pour fournir en masse des chars, des avions, des missiles, des canons, des drones aux Ukrainiens, on comprend que la stratégie qui vise à acculer la Russie n’a plus de limite.

Mais elle sous-estime la résilience du peuple russe, comme les Russes ont sous estimé la résilience des Ukrainiens. Acculer la Russie, c’est la pousser à surenchérir dans la violence. Jusqu’où? La guerre totale, chimique, nucléaire? Jusqu’à provoquer une nouvelle guerre froide entre l’Occident et tous ceux qui, dans le monde, se souvenant du Kosovo, de l’Irak, de l’Afghanistan, de la Libye, pensent que si la Russie est acculée, ils le seront aussi parce qu’il n’y aura plus de limite à la tentation hégémonique des États-Unis: l’Inde qui ne condamne pas la Russie et qui pense au Cachemire, la Chine qui dénonce violemment “les politiques coercitives” de l’Occident parce qu’elle sait que si la Russie s’effondre elle se retrouvera en première ligne, le Brésil qui, par la voix de Lula, dit “une guerre n’a jamais un seul responsable”, et tous les autres en Asie, au Moyen-Orient, en Afrique qui refusent de sanctionner la Russie. Tout faire pour acculer la Russie, ce n’est pas sauver l’ordre mondial, c’est le dynamiter. Quand la Russie aura été chassée de toutes les instances internationales et que celles-ci se seront désintégrées comme la SDN au début des années 1930, que restera-t-il de l’ordre mondial?

Trouver un coupable nous conforte dans le bien-fondé de notre attitude, et dans le cas présent, nous en avons un tout désigné, un autocrate impitoyable, incarnation du mal. Mais le bien contre le mal, c’est l’esprit de croisade: “Tuez-les tous et Dieu reconnaîtra les siens”. Au lieu de faire entendre sa voix pour éviter cette folie et arrêter les massacres, l’Union européenne emboîte le pas des États-Unis dans l’escalade de leur guerre par procuration. Mais que feront les Européens et les États-Unis au pied du mur de la guerre totale? Avec les obus nucléaires et les armes nucléaires tactiques de faible puissance, la marche n’est plus si haute. Et après? Après, tout peut arriver: l’engrenage tragique de la violence mimétique que personne n’aurait voulu mais auquel tout le monde aurait contribué et qui pourrait détruire l’Europe et peut-être l’humanité ou la capitulation munichoise des puissances occidentales qui ne voudrons peut-être pas risquer le pire pour l’Ukraine, ni même peut-être pour les pays Baltes ou la Pologne. Souvenons-nous de l’avertissement du général de Gaulle en 1966 lors de la sortie du commandement intégré de l’Otan: “La Russie soviétique s’est dotée d’un armement nucléaire capable de frapper directement les États-Unis, ce qui a naturellement rendu pour le moins indéterminées les décisions des Américains, quant à l’emploi éventuel de leur bombe”


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Varios emplazamientos industriales de Odesa se están convirtiendo en puestos militares: Stalkanat, el puerto de Odesa y Kraian. El Stalkanat está junto a la "Montaña de la Peste".

La "Montaña de la Peste" es una especie de monumento a las víctimas de la peste. Se encuentra en la calle Vodoprovodnaya de Odessa, la altura del entierro de la peste es de 8 metros sobre el suelo. Es una colina hecha por el hombre con muchas tumbas.

❕El epidemiólogo Mikhail Supotnitsky cree que los enterramientos de la peste podrían suponer una amenaza incluso 300 años después. Las hostilidades destruirían la "Montaña de la Peste" y se encontrarían en la superficie miles de fragmentos de cuerpos de personas que murieron por la peste.
Esto significa que también hay un peligro epidemiológico desde la Edad Media.

Obviamente, esto es exactamente lo que los nazis ucranianos y los estadounidenses que los supervisan quieren y esto es lo que están tratando de lograr.

t.me/Soldierline/6168


----------



## mandacjnes (13 May 2022)

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos — Henri Guaino en Le Figaro (Parte IV - final) 

¿Dónde está la voz de Francia, de este “viejo país, de un viejo continente que ha conocido guerras, ocupación, barbarie”, que el 14 de febrero de 2003 en la ONU dijo no a la guerra de Irak, que en 2008 salvó a Georgia y se opuso a su adhesión y la de Ucrania a la OTAN y que hoy aboga por la neutralización de una Ucrania que no tendría vocación de entrar ni en la OTAN, ni en la Unión Europea, haciéndose eco de la advertencia lanzada en 2014 por Henry Kissinger: “Si Ucrania quiere sobrevivir y prosperar, no debe ser la avanzada de uno de los bandos uno contra el otro. Ella debe ser un puente entre ellos. Occidente debe entender que para Rusia, Ucrania nunca puede ser un mero país extranjero”. Fue a través de su neutralización que Finlandia pudo permanecer libre y soberana entre los dos bloques durante la Guerra Fría. Fue a través de su neutralización que Austria una vez más se convirtió en un país libre y soberano en 1955. Hacer concesiones a Rusia hoy es someterse a la ley del más fuerte. No hacer nada es cumplir con la ley del más loco. Dilema trágico. Un dilema como este, vivido en la Resistencia por el poeta René Char: “Presencié, a unos cien metros de distancia, la ejecución de B. ¡Basta con apretar el gatillo de la metralleta y podría salvarse! Estábamos en las alturas de Céreste (…) al menos igual en número a las SS. Ellos sin saber que estábamos allí. A los ojos que en todas partes a mi alrededor rogaban por la señal para abrir fuego, negué con la cabeza (…) No di la señal porque había que salvar este pueblo a toda costa. ¿Qué es un pueblo? ¿Un pueblo como cualquier otro? Y nosotros, ¿qué responderemos a las miradas que nos imploran que detengamos la desgracia cuando la hayamos logrado?

Caminamos a la guerra como sonámbulos

Nous marchons vers la guerre comme des somnambules
— Henri Guaino dans Le Figaro (Partie IV - finale)

Où est la voix de la France, de ce “vieux pays, d’un vieux continent qui a connu les guerres, l’occupation, la barbarie”, qui le 14 février 2003 à l’ONU disait non à la guerre en Irak, qui en 2008 sauvait la Géorgie et s’opposait à l’adhésion de celle-ci et de l’Ukraine à l’Otan et qui plaiderait aujourd’hui pour la neutralisation d’une Ukraine qui n’aurait vocation à n’entrer ni dans l’Otan, ni dans l’Union européenne, en écho à l’avertissement lancé en 2014 par Henry Kissinger: “Si l’Ukraine doit survivre et prospérer, elle ne doit pas être l’avant-poste de l’une des parties contre l’autre. Elle doit être un pont entre elles. L’Occident doit comprendre que pour la Russie l’Ukraine ne pourra jamais être un simple pays étranger”. C’est par sa neutralisation que la Finlande a pu demeurer libre et souveraine entre les deux blocs pendant la guerre froide. C’est par sa neutralisation que l’Autriche est redevenue en 1955 un pays libre et souverain

Faire aujourd’hui des concessions à la Russie, c’est se plier à la loi du plus fort. N’en faire aucune, c’est se plier à la loi du plus fou. Tragique dilemme. Un dilemme comme celui-ci, vécu dans la Résistance par le poète René Char:

“J’ai assisté, distant de quelque cent mètres, à l’exécution de B. Je n’avais qu’à presser la détente du fusil-mitrailleur et il pouvait être sauvé! Nous étions sur les hauteurs de Céreste (…) au moins égaux en nombre aux SS. Eux ignorant que nous étions là. Aux yeux qui imploraient partout autour de moi le signal d’ouvrir le feu, j’ai répondu non de la tête (…) Je n’ai pas donné le signal parce que ce village devait être épargné à tout prix. Qu’est-ce qu’un village? Un village pareil à un autre?» Et nous, que répondrons-nous aux regards qui nous imploreront d’arrêter le malheur quand nous l’aurons fabriqué?

Nous marchons vers la guerre comme des somnambules


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ya te digo yo como lo intentaran hacer... llevandose toda las reservas de Grano los americanos... o eso al menos es su intención, otra cosa es que los Rusos lo permitan... pero la intención es dejar morir de hambre a los ucranianos, y luego culpar a los Rusos inventando otro "HOlodomor" para que luego mongolos como tu vengan a ponernos la noticia aquí.



Joderrrrrrrr si ya sabia yo que eras un crak...te las sabes todas,que joio.....y ojo con lo de mongolo,que tu eres el jefe de todos los putinianos que pululan por aqui.


----------



## manodura79 (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que claro, es difícil reabastecer el material bajo un fuego incesante de Kalibrs.


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Explosión épica: destrucción del S-300 ucraniano por un ataque de precisión del ejército ruso

La detonación de la munición de un sistema ucraniano de misiles tierra-aire S-300 tras un ataque de artillería de los "valientes" cerca de Liman en la DPR.
Anteriormente, un ataque de Smerch también provocó una potente detonación de un sistema SAM S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 

t.me/RVvoenkor/12048

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pero cuántas chorradas dices.
> Busca las diferencias: una espaztika



Los dos de arriba si han invadido paises...lo digo por poner en contexto la gilipollada de los zimbolos


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

_Yo, I.F., uniéndome a las filas de la Organización de Pioneros de toda la Unión, ante mis camaradas, juro solemnemente: amar ardientemente a mi patria; vivir, estudiar y luchar como lo legó el gran Lenin, como lo enseña el Partido Comunista; cumplir siempre las leyes de los Pioneros de la Unión Soviética."
"¡Prepárate!"
"¡Siempre listo!"_

MK escribe que Putin va a revivir el Movimiento de los Pioneros en Rusia. Al parecer, Kiriyenko lo anunciará el 19 de mayo.
Por supuesto, es poco probable que el movimiento pionero moderno sea una copia completa del movimiento pionero creado hace 100 años. Vale la pena tener en cuenta que las tradiciones del pionerismo soviético son preservadas por el movimiento pionero del Partido Comunista. Pues bien, los diversos "exploradores" occidentales y otros análogos no han calado entre nosotros.

PS. Personalmente no estuve en los pioneros, sólo fui un octogenario.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48483


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

- Alemania almacenes gas al 40%

- Estación almacenamiento + grande en Rehden, casi vacía.

- Alemania ha dejado de recibir 10millones metro cúbico menos.

Fuente: berliner-zeitung.de


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Usted no sabe diferenciar valor y precio. En el capitalismo abunda más el precio añadido, que no deja de ser un método de expolio por el cual el capital roba riqueza real (valor) y entrega a cambio abalorios sin valor real (precio).
> 
> Unos pequeños ejemplos de "precio añadido", se pueden encontrar muchos más, casi toda la economía capitalista funciona así:
> 
> ...



Está todo mal, partes de la base de que "alguien controla el precio" y no es así...el desastre llega cuando se trata de controlar

Ese jugador tiene ese valor porque se espera esa generación de riqueza, de hecho, cuando se llegan a esas cantidades no solo lo generan, sino que normalmente lo sobrepasan con creces, pero es por eso, no por nadie...


----------



## ZARGON (13 May 2022)

"En su informe, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirman la ofensiva en dirección a Bogorodichnoye y Krasnopolye, lo que confirma el control de la Federación Rusa sobre Dolgenka"


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cosa en el donbass se esta poniendo francamente mal para los ucranianos, de ahí estos intentos de hacer paraditas tecnicas. Esperemos que no reincidan en el error aceptadolas.

Se leen informes de avancen en todos los frentes, son avances pequeños, pero es que poco a poco se van cerrando varias posibles bolsas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Ahora empezamos a entendernos. Alemania valorando entregar sistemas antiaéreos IRIS T a Ucrania


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

Israel aprueba que Estonia mande sus misiles antibuque a Ucrania. No notáis un tufillo a cochinillo chamuscao?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es que claro, es difícil reabastecer el material bajo un fuego incesante de Kalibrs.



Sería la clásica parada técnica de toda guerra, que por cierto, sorprende que aún no haya habido ninguna.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

La embajada india abre en Kiev


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

La verdad es que ya tienen que estar bastante jodidos los bots rusos para que lo único que puedan publicar para darse una alegría son cosas referentes a si las armas o el dinero a Ucrania les va a llegar 1 semana antes o una semana después, no tienen mucho más que rascar ya y menos después de la aprobación del Lend Lease, la finta de Kiev, la finta de Jarkov y ahora el no poder pasar un río después de 5 intentos .

Aunque sea entendible: si se retrasa 1 semana el envío de munición o de dinero, es 1 semana más que sobreviven decenas de tanques y miles de soldados, eso para Rusia, viendo el ritmo que llevan, es un respiro.

Para esto han quedado.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Algunos ya comentamos que irle vendiendo armas a los EEUU a cambio de papelillos de colores no era buena idea. De momento los S-400 turcos siguen en Turquia, pero no es descartable que acaben en Ucrania.
> 
> Eso, facilitarles la transición cuando no tenian cohetes para llegar a las estación internacional, venderles cosas mientras te sancionan , apoyar sanciones a otros....no eran buenos movimientos.



Sólo el que Turquía sugiera que tal vez es posible que se piensen la remota idea de que el S 400 podría eventualmente trasladarse en un futuro a Ucrania, implicaría la volatilización de todos los complejos S 400. Erdogán podrá ser mil cosas, pero estúpido no. Los S 400 son su seguro de vida.


----------



## Elimina (13 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los dos de arriba si han invadido paises...lo digo por poner en contexto la gilipollada de los zimbolos



Sí, tienes razón. Pero estarás conmigo en que el tercer símbolo tiene bastantes matices...


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

La única victoria que va a conseguir UCRANIA, es en el festival de Eurovisión... en practicamente todas las casas de apuestas la victoria cotiza a 1.3,... Así que Rejon, los Nazis y el LGTBI podran tener su gran momento y unico cierto de Victoria.
El Premio Nobel de la Paz para Zelensky ni cotiza.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Varios emplazamientos industriales de Odesa se están convirtiendo en puestos militares: Stalkanat, el puerto de Odesa y Kraian. El Stalkanat está junto a la "Montaña de la Peste".
> 
> La "Montaña de la Peste" es una especie de monumento a las víctimas de la peste. Se encuentra en la calle Vodoprovodnaya de Odessa, la altura del entierro de la peste es de 8 metros sobre el suelo. Es una colina hecha por el hombre con muchas tumbas.
> 
> ...



Holodomores, genocidios, granjas de producción de bebés, país suministro de prostitutas, nazis en el poder, guerras de exterminio, biolaboratorios USA para crear todo tipo de virus, Chernóbil con sus horribles mutaciones y su zona de exclusión fuente de todo tipo de fantasías post-apocalípticas, centrales de "investigación" nuclear, más guerras, cadáveres por doquier descomponiéndose, el barro ese mezclado con nieve que tiene hasta nombre, y la pera limonera: "montañas de peste" que amenazan con resucitar la peor epidemia posible... ¿hay algún HORROR, de los peores HORRORES posibles (que ni Lovecraft, ni los guionistas de Resident Evil podrían imaginar) que no se haya inventado en ucrania?.

Ucrania, el no-país de los HORRORES tan HORRIBLES y HORRIPILANTES que sorprenden después de conocer los peores HORRORES que uno puede imaginar. Me cago en su puta madre.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Resumiendo, que no tienes nada.
> Ahora deja de trolear que te vas pal ignore.



Sacate la polla de Putin de la boca y piensa quienes son los que deben atravesar un río, los rusos o los ucranianos?, para que tienen que montar pontones los ucranianos, para atacar que?, Los tanques son rusos por mucho que a ti te joda ahora por qué si fueran ukranianos RT lo hubiera explotado hasta la extenuación y no a sido así han corrido un tupido velo sobre el asunto, ahora hazme el favor y meteme en el ignore.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> La única victoria que va a conseguir UCRANIA, es en el festival de Eurovisión... en practicamente todas las casas de apuestas la victoria cotiza a 1.3,... Así que Rejon, los Nazis y el LGTBI podran tener su gran momento y unico cierto de Victoria.
> *El Premio Nobel de la Paz para Zelensky ni cotiza.*



Pues nada se lo damos al HIJOPUTIN y todos los putinianos tan contentos


----------



## MAEZAL (13 May 2022)

Las catacumbas de Odessa (Atlas Obscura)

Equipo de minería oxidado, granadas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, barriles de vino del siglo XIX y restos humanos son algunas de las cosas que podemos encontrar en un recorrido por las laberínticas catacumbas de Odessa.

La mayoría de los estimados 2.800 km entretejidos bajo las calles de la ciudad fueron excavados por los mineros de calizas a principios del siglo XIX. Cuando las minas quedaron abandonadas, no tardaron en convertirse en la guarida preferida de rebeldes, delincuentes y excéntricos.

Cuando los soviéticos se vieron obligados a salir de Odessa durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, docenas de grupos rebeldes ucranianos se quedaron, escondidos en los túneles. Mientras esperaban la oportunidad de atacar, trataban de llevar una vida normal, jugaban al ajedrez y a las damas, cocinaban y escuchaban la radio soviética. Mientras tanto, los nazis lanzaban botes de gases tóxicos dentro de las catacumbas y sellaban salidas al azar, con la esperanza de atrapar o de hacer salir a los rebeldes.

Hoy solo está abierto al público un pequeño sector de las catacumbas, como parte del Museo de la Gloria Partisana de Nerubayskoye, al norte de Odessa. El resto de la red de túneles tiene una estructura inestable y se inunda en parte, aunque resulta irresistible para los espeleólogos urbanos. Grupos de exploradores pasan días enteros bajo tierra y llevan linternas de cabeza, botas de pescador y mochilas llenas de comida y vino.

De vez en cuando, las fiestas subterráneas se vuelven mortales. En el 2005, un grupo de adolescentes de Odessa celebró la Nochevieja con una fiesta en las catacumbas. En el jolgorio etílico posterior, una de las jóvenes se separó del grupo y se perdió. Estuvo 3 días deambulando por las catacumbas, con temperaturas bajo cero y en la oscuridad más absoluta, hasta que murió de deshidratación. Dos años después, finalmente la policía pudo localizar su cadáver y rescatarlo de las profundidades.

La mayoría de las exploraciones de las catacumbas comienzan en Nerubayskoye, un pueblo situado justo al noroeste del centro de Odessa. Explorar los túneles no es ilegal, pero no es recomendable. Sería una locura aventurarse en las catacumbas sin un guía. Conviene elegir bien, porque ponemos nuestra vida en sus manos. [N] 46.546667 [E] 30.630556


----------



## Xan Solo (13 May 2022)

Periodico finlandes. Ojo que la inclusión de más gente en la OTAN puede hacer reventar algunas costuras.


El presidente TURCO , Recep Tayyip Erdoğan , dijo el viernes que no le era posible tener una visión positiva de la posible membresía de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.

Según Erdoğan, Finlandia y Suecia "albergan muchas organizaciones terroristas", informó la agencia de noticias Reuters. Acusó a los países nórdicos de proteger al Frente de Liberación del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK) y al pueblo revolucionario de extrema izquierda.


“No tenemos una postura positiva. Los países nórdicos son como posadas para organizaciones terroristas. Incluso son diputados en algunos países ”, dijo Erdoğa a los periodistas el viernes, según la agencia de noticias AFP.


El parlamento sueco tiene seis miembros del parlamento de origen kurdo.


EL MINISTRO DE RELACIONES EXTERIORES Pekka Haavisto (Verde) comentó sobre la declaración de Erdogan en una conferencia de prensa el viernes.

Señaló que había estado en contacto regular con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu , durante la primavera y que había visitado Turquía dos veces durante la primavera.


“Necesitamos paciencia en procesos como este”, dijo Haavisto.


“Esto no va a pasar en un día. Eso es todo lo que puedo decir en este momento. Vamos a tomar las cosas paso a paso”.


Es probable que Haavisto se reúna con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía el próximo sábado. Haavisto asistirá a una cena en la Reunión de Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la OTAN, a la que también asistirá Çavuşoğlu.


La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de SUECIA , Ann Linde , y el primer ministro de Noruega, Jonas Gahr Støre , comentaron el viernes que estaban sorprendidos por los comentarios de Erdoğan. Haavisto no lo dijo. El viernes, la primera ministra Sanna Marin (sd) y el presidente Sauli Niinistö respondieron negativamente a los comentarios de HS sobre la declaración de Erdoğan.

“En tales procesos, hay que esperar todo tipo de pasos diferentes. Estamos tratando con treinta estados, y más adelante, cuando este tema se discuta en los parlamentos, por supuesto veremos diferentes opiniones”, dijo Haavisto en la conferencia de prensa.


Según Haavisto, en el proceso de la OTAN se puede ver que diferentes países quieren subrayar diferentes temas y expresar sus propias opiniones políticas.


Haavisto dijo que creía que Finlandia y Turquía compartían una voluntad común de luchar contra el terrorismo y que este también era sin duda un principio importante para la OTAN. No quiso comentar sobre las relaciones entre Turquía y Suecia.


SEGÚN ERDOĞAN , los líderes anteriores de Turquía "cometieron un error" al aceptar la membresía de Grecia en la OTAN en 1952. La relación entre Turquía y Grecia es muy tensa.

"Nosotros, como Turquía, no queremos cometer otro error en este asunto".



de Nato | Turkin Erdoğan: Suomen ja Ruotsin Nato-jäsenyyteen ei voi suhtautua myönteisesti – Ulkoministeri Haavisto penää kärsivällisyyttä


----------



## ProfeInsti (13 May 2022)

* Nuevo revés para Rusia: 
Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*

P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Ucrania informa de un nuevo navío ruso en llamas en el mar Negro #Ucrania #Rusia #EEUU 

Las autoridades militares de Ucrania informaron este jueves de que un nuevo navío ruso, el Vsevolod Bobrov, un moderno buque de apoyo logístico, se encontraba "en llamas" en aguas del mar Negro.

El portavoz de la administración militar de Odesa, Sergei Bratchuk, detalló en su canal de Telegram que el buque registra daños y que se había declarado un incendio en el mismo.

"Gracias a las acciones de nuestro Ejército, el buque de apoyo logístico Vsevolod Bobrov se incendió. Es uno de los más nuevos en la flota rusa. Dicen que está 'moviéndose' hacia Sebastopol", indicó Bratchuk.

Según informaciones de la agencia ucraniana UNIAN, el buque se dirigía con refuerzos materiales hacia la isla de las Serpientes, un pequeño islote en el noroeste del mar Negro, en disputa también entre Ucrania y Rusia.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/499...-el-mar-negro/

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues nada se lo damos al HIJOPUTIN y todos los putinianos tan contentos



Me la suda a mi y a todo el mundo (menos a ti) a quien se lo den.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



El dinero que Rusia ha destinado al Ejército durante las 3 últimas décadas está invertido en mansiones, putas y coca. 

Aparte de eso, si mandas a la guerra a 1) borrachos 2) conscriptos y todos ellos mueren achicharrados en 3) chatarras soviéticas, evidentemente es imposible ganar.


----------



## keylargof (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



Es una finta, no te preocupes, es todo parte del plan


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

El miedo principal en esta guerra no son los rusos, sino los gobiernos europeos.
Viendo las mamarrachadas de Macron, y los alemanes vendidos, son capaces de empezar a meter presión a Ucrania para que pacte con Rusia.

Jode decirlo pero toca los huevos que nos tengan que arreglar la papeleta los yankees otra vez.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Las catacumbas de Odessa (Atlas Obscura)
> 
> Equipo de minería oxidado, granadas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, barriles de vino del siglo XIX y restos humanos son algunas de las cosas que podemos encontrar en un recorrido por las laberínticas catacumbas de Odessa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Holodomores, genocidios, granjas de producción de bebés, país suministro de prostitutas, nazis en el poder, guerras de exterminio, biolaboratorios USA para crear todo tipo de virus, Chernóbil con sus horribles mutaciones y su zona de exclusión fuente de todo tipo de fantasías post-apocalípticas, centrales de "investigación" nuclear, más guerras, cadáveres por doquier descomponiéndose, el barro ese mezclado con nieve que tiene hasta nombre, y la pera limonera: "montañas de peste" que amenazan con resucitar la peor epidemia posible... ¿hay algún HORROR, de los peores HORRORES posibles (que ni Lovecraft, ni los guionistas de Resident Evil podrían imaginar) que no se haya inventado en ucrania?.
> 
> Ucrania, el no-país de los HORRORES tan HORRIBLES y HORRIPILANTES que sorprenden después de conocer los peores HORRORES que uno puede imaginar. Me cago en su puta madre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057212



Te falta stalker:


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Desarrollos de hoy: Dolgenkoye tomado, Seversky Donetsk probablemente cruzado cerca de Belogorovka, el asalto a Severodonetsk ha comenzado, la lucha en Toshkovka, avanza hacia el norte y el oeste desde Popasnaya.


Las fuerzas de la RPD capturaron las colinas al este de Troitske, que abre el camino a la ciudad de NiuYork.






¡Las fuerzas ucranianas están impidiendo la evacuación de los civiles en Severodonetsk!


El uso de escudos humanos se ha convertido en una parte integral de la doctrina de guerra ucraniana, quien pensó que solo lo usaban los terroristas de Azov está profundamente equivocado.


----------



## Xan Solo (13 May 2022)

Pido disculpas, un conforero lo había publicado ya en este floro de III GM






Turquía pone obstáculos al ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN







www.lavanguardia.com





Como decía alguien, imaginemos el papelón de Finlandia si queda con el culo al aire... supongo que antes de eso Biden le pone un pisito a Erdogán... pero...


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



Has oído hablar del hagedrec?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

Info jugosa 

_La llamada telefónica entre el secretario de Defensa estadounidense Austin y su homólogo ruso fue solicitada por el Pentágono y duró aproximadamente una hora, dijo un funcionario estadounidense.

El funcionario dijo que la llamada entre los dos no resolvió ningún problema ni condujo a ningún cambio en lo que los rusos están haciendo en Ucrania.

Rusia tiene ahora 105 grupos tácticos de batallón en Ucrania, agrega el funcionario.

La inteligencia estadounidense ya no calcula qué porcentaje del poder de combate de Rusia antes de la invasión está disponible ahora para la guerra. En el último recuento, era el 75 por ciento de los niveles previos a la invasión._


----------



## manodura79 (13 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



No entiendo por qué los rusos han reaccionado así. Oye, que lo de la OTAN era solo un cometario. No había necesidad de ponerse tan agresivo…(Primer ministro de Finlandia)


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



Es otra finta, como lo de Kiev, todo estaba previsto y el plan sigue adelante con total normalidad.


----------



## John Nash (13 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No entiendo por qué los rusos han reaccionado así. Oye, que lo de la OTAN era solo un cometario. No había necesidad de ponerse tan agresivo…(Primer ministro de Finlandia)



Les dan 24h para corregir el comentario.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Se están subiendo mucho de revoluciones las ratas otánicas . Todo esto se podría haber evitado si los rusos hubiesen entrando a saco en Ucarnia desde el minuto uno y no a medio gas como han entrado.



Yo lo veo al revés.
Todo lo que ocurre es consecuencia de que los otanistas se han encontrado con una hostia económica en los morros que no esperaban y están reaccionando con lo que tienen, que no es mucho, por cierto.

Rusia sigue a lo suyo.


----------



## Zhukov (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> "En su informe, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirman la ofensiva en dirección a Bogorodichnoye y Krasnopolye, lo que confirma el control de la Federación Rusa sobre Dolgenka"



No sé quién elabora ese mapa, pero desde hace una semana o más ya existe un frente continuo. Quedaron un par de bolsas de ucranianos , unos mil hombres en el embalse de Oskil y otro grupo al este , donde los de Lugansk.

Si han vuelto a avanzar los rusos es que han liquidado ya esas bolsas


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué sabrán para humillarse tanto y llamar a Putin pidiendo paz


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

Extrañas revelaciones al cabo de unas semanas, si los polacos dijeron enseguida que los tanques eran viejos, sin sistemas modernos de control de fuego. Y entonces el sol sale de las nubes...

t.me/boris_rozhin/48486

Ucrania no está contenta con los tanques polacos​​La primera noticia negativa ha sido sobre los tanques polacos T-72M1 que Varsovia ha entregado a Kiev.​​Los militantes ucranianos se quejan de que los carros de combate están técnicamente mal equipados y tienen problemas con el sistema de orientación y puntería.​​t.me/evrohiz/4056​​​​


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

El 17 de julio está previsto un referéndum sobre la adhesión de Osetia del Sur a Rusia.

El ex presidente dijo que, tras la adhesión de Osetia del Sur a Rusia, estaba previsto que se uniera a Osetia del Norte.

En definitiva, habrá una entidad +1 en la Federación Rusa en verano. O más. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48487


----------



## manodura79 (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué sabrán para humillarse tanto y llamar a Putin pidiendo paz



No están pidiendo paz. Es un simple cese al fuego para que los rusos se puedan retirar ordenadamente a Moscú. Después del desastre del cruce del río los rusos han perdido a más de la mitad de sus efectivos y la OTAN en su magnificencia les dan la posibilidad de una retirada digna. 
Nah, en serio. El único tema a tratar que pueda tener un poco de sentido para ese tiempo de llamada es el intercambio de prisioneros prémium.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Macron y los alemanes están preparando el terreno para ofrecer al hijoPutin una salida honrosa. Y eso supone que tendrá algo que vender como una “victoria”. 

Lógico que haya muchos desconfiando. La clave será hasta dónde es capaz de ir EEUU en su apoyo a Ucrania.


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

No se qué nombre tendrá en las logias del poder pero son decenas de noticias sobre la hermandad de Putin y Macron. Putin es el "ángel caído" rebelde del NWO


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Te falta stalker:



Y lo que han dicho antes de las catacumbas de Odessa que hasta inspiró la peli esa de las catacumbas de París (es evidente). Vamos, que lo de Azovstal era solo el aperitivo, su puta madre ni Silent Hill.
Tampoco nos olvidemos de estas, seguro que son discípulas satánicas de la abramovic esa, les encanta el rollo de tirarse sangre por encima:


----------



## arriondas (13 May 2022)

Coño, como a los serbios...


----------



## dabuti (13 May 2022)

Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN


Al dueño del segundo mayor ejército de la Alianza Atlántica no le han gustado las noticias que llegan de Escandinavia. Los planes expresos de Finlandia y los algo más discretos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Rusia se retira de Járkov, la segunda ciudad de Ucrania*

El Ejército ruso está retirando tropas de la ciudad de Járkov, la segunda mayor urbe de Ucrania, sobre la que había intensificado sus bombardeos en los últimos días, asegura este viernes el diario The New York Times.

El rotativo, que cita fuentes oficiales ucranianas y de los aliados occidentales, asegura que los rusos han perdido terreno en esta región vecina al Donbás, donde están las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donestk y Lugansk, ambas reconocidas por Moscú.

Precisamente, el Ejército ruso pretende controlar Járkov para poder asegurarse el éxito de la ofensiva que ha lanzado sobre esas dos regiones prorrusas. De confirmarse esta situación sería uno de "los mayores reveses sufridos por Rusia desde su retirada de Kiev el mes pasado", destaca el diario.

Las autoridades ucranianas creen que el Kremlin probablemente redirigirá las tropas ahora hacia el sureste, donde se dice que está reforzando sus fuerzas en Izium, una ciudad que capturó el mes pasado.

Izium, a unas dos horas al sureste de Járkov, se ha convertido en un centro de operaciones crucial para Rusia que, al parecer, está logrando avances en la región oriental del Donbás, donde la lucha ha sido implacable y sus fuerzas son ayudadas por grupos paramilitares prorrusos.

Rusia trata en las últimas semanas de establecer un corredor que le permita a sus tropas moverse desde el este de Ucrania hasta la península de Crimea, que ya invadió en 2014.

https://www.elmundo.es/internacional...1788b458d.html


----------



## Adriano II (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando pides "tiempo muerto" como en baloncesto osea un alto el fuego es que vas perdiendo


----------



## El Mercader (13 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Y lo que han dicho antes de las catacumbas de Odessa que hasta inspiró la peli esa de las catacumbas de París (es evidente). Vamos, que lo de Azovstal era solo el aperitivo, su puta madre ni Silent Hill.
> Tampoco nos olvidemos de estas, seguro que son discípulas satánicas de la abramovic esa, les encanta el rollo de tirarse sangre por encima:



Que asco de tias: ¿Como coño se pueden denigrar de forma pública de esa manera y solo por pasta?


----------



## Epicii (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



Es sencillo, no pueden tomar la ciudad. Necesitan hacer salir a las tropas ucranianas...

Es eso o destruir completamente la mayor parte de la urbanización, como en Grozny, Alepo, Mariupol...


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> 
> 
> A alguien se le ha ido la flapa…




Pobrecitos judíos. Los palestinos les obligan a trabajos físicos pesados.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Coño, como a los serbios...



Touché, pero no te molestes, al otro lado del teclado no hay homínidos, son simples algoritmos


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Macron y los alemanes están preparando el terreno para ofrecer al hijoPutin una salida honrosa. Y eso supone que tendrá algo que vender como una “victoria”.
> 
> Lógico que haya muchos desconfiando. La clave será hasta dónde es capaz de ir EEUU en su apoyo a Ucrania.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057216
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057218
> ...



Tito vlado échale huevos, queremos referendum de adhesión en Tiraspol ya!!!


----------



## raptors (13 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Calla y vete a ver el fútbol, que es a lo máximo que llegáis algunos. ¡Menudo pedo llevas!




*Mmmm acaso "*_Hércules Poirot 2013"_ bis... dijo alguna mentira...??


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.

Inglaterra afirma que una Polonia fuerte es esencial para la seguridad de Europa.

Mayo de 1939, Polonia se retira unilateralmente del Tratado de 1934, a la fecha
de renovación de 5 años.

El 1 de septiembre de 1939, Alemania invade Polonia y comienza la II Guerra Mundial.

En abril de 1948, Finlandia firma un Tratado de Paz con la URSS, ambas partes se 
comprometen a no agredir y a no establecer alianzas con otros países.

El Tratado se mantiene durante 74 años, sin violaciones. Ninguna de las partes puso
tropas en su frontera.

En abril de 2022, Finlandia se retira unilateralmente del Tratado de 1948.

En mayo de 2022, Finlandia solicita el ingreso en la OTAN. Finlandia colocará tropas
en su frontera.

El 11 de mayo de 2022, Johnson, primer ministro del Reino Unido, firma una declaración
para defender a Finlandia en caso de ataque.
Johnson declara que una Finlandia fuerte es esencial para la seguridad de Europa.

¿Qué tal suena?


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Es otra finta, como lo de Kiev, todo estaba previsto y el plan sigue adelante con total normalidad.



Después de las hostias que le han caído intentando cruzar el río...es lo mas logico


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

Se pone interesante la cosa.
Osetia del Sur también hará referéndum para unirse a la Federación.
Jojojojo se está poniendo caliente el mundo en muchos lugares


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> 
> 
> A alguien se le ha ido la flapa…



Este vídeo es brutal.
Un cuerpo de un muerto CRISTIANO, siendo vapuleado por los judíos sionistas.


----------



## Cga (13 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Que asco de tias: ¿Como coño se pueden denigrar de forma pública de esa manera y solo por pasta?



No es solo por pasta, es por cerdas


----------



## Harman (13 May 2022)

¿Recuerdas a la chica que cantó una canción frente al Reichstag con la siguiente frase: "Pronto no habrá rusos y habrá paz en la tierra"?

Bueno, la fiscalía de Berlín rechazó la acusación de incitación a la gente. La fiscalía explicó que la canción no se aplica a los rusos que viven en Alemania, no "incita al odio" y está sujeta a la "libertad de arte y opinión".

La locura se agravaba.

t.me/Soldierline/6171


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es sencillo, no pueden tomar la ciudad. Necesitan hacer salir a las tropas ucranianas...
> 
> Es eso o destruir completamente la mayor parte de la urbanización, como en Grozny, Alepo, Mariupol...



Antes he leído un envío del telegram en el que no quedaba muy claro, pero parecía decir que Rusia había destruido los puentes de la zona. La posibilidad es que una vez hayan salido las tropas ucranianas les hayan cortado la retirada o que los puentes hayan sido destruidos para detener la ofensiva ucraniana.

Supongo que en los próximos días sabremos si todo ha sido parte de una jugada de ajedrez maestra para hacer salir a las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad y bloquearles la retirada con lo que serían pasto de la artillería rusa o si de verdad la ofensiva ucraniana era tan potente en la zona como para hacer retroceder al ejército ruso.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 May 2022)

Deben tar echando fumo en guasintón, tienen al pingüino gilipollas doblando turno


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La información dice que fue creado en 1918 antes del nazismo con orígenes hindues.
> El tema es que siguieron usando el símbolo después de la segunda guerra. Y justito ahora les viene como anillo al dedo.



Por favor, no nos metamos con Finlandia por usar un símbolo que es propio y del que se encaprichó Herman Göring y se apropiaron los nazis. La esvástica es un símbolo milenario y las puedes ver como insignia en el fuselaje en un par de aeroplanos de ases alemanes de la Primera Guerra Mundial y alguno americano. Si los varios nacionalistas alemanes de los Freikorps y luego el NSDAP lo adoptaron es porque es fácil verla como una variante de la Cruz de Hierro teutónica.

No nos andemos con corrección política, tan legítimo es para la aviación de Finlandia usar ese símbolo en sus aviones como lo es para Aeroflot seguir usando la hoz y el martillo. Por cierto, según recuerdo Letonia también usó la esvástica para su aviación en los años 20, roja y girada.

A veces un símbolo no simboliza nada. A mí me parece absurdo censurar las esvásticas de las cajas de maquetas de aviones alemanes de la SGM. Siempre que el símbolo no se emplee con "aquella" connotación política, no ofende.


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pido disculpas, un conforero lo había publicado ya en este floro de III GM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que tienen ddeterminadas compras por impulso por compradoras por impulso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas a la chica que cantó una canción frente al Reichstag con la siguiente frase: "Pronto no habrá rusos y habrá paz en la tierra"?
> 
> Bueno, la fiscalía de Berlín rechazó la acusación de incitación a la gente. La fiscalía explicó que la canción no se aplica a los rusos que viven en Alemania, no "incita al odio" y está sujeta a la "libertad de arte y opinión".
> 
> ...



Los alemanes vuelven a las andadas.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Rusia, sorprendida por la retirada de Siemens, que llevaba 170 años en el país.*
Rusia expresó este viernes su "gran sorpresa" por la decisión del grupo tecnológico e industrial alemán Siemens de salir del mercado ruso como resultado del conflicto en Ucrania.

"En cuanto a la cooperación con Siemens, en realidad es una gran sorpresa para nosotros, porque la empresa ha estado presente en el mercado ruso durante más de 150 años, desde tiempos de la Rusia zarista", dijo el ministro de Comercio e Industria de Rusia, Denís Manturov.

El presidente y consejero delegado de Siemens, Roland Busch, dijo ayer que la empresa ha decidido "terminar de forma ordenada sus actividades en Rusia", donde estaba presente desde hace casi 170 años, informa Efe.


----------



## Adriano II (13 May 2022)

Has cabreado a los rusos y al final no estras en la OTAN

Una jugada genial, pedazo estrategas


----------



## Azrael_II (13 May 2022)

Pakistán dará sorpresas en breve si no se convocan elecciones 
El Khan lleva semanas reuniéndose con miles de personas, empresarios, militares etc.

Los pakistaníes llaman al gobierno 'gobierno importado' y acusan a los generales de corruptos

Va poco a poco


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si
> Al estar en la frontera se podrá recuperar el territorio. El problema es la ciudad, se van a atrincherar.
> 
> No se porqué han dejado perder Jarkov




*Yo lo que veo es que tienes a uno* de tus enemigos más aferrados dentro de tu logística... tu enemigo no está en la ofensiva y nomas está esperando lo que rusia haga... Yo creo que asi se van a mantener hasta la siguiente fase... aquí los suministros de rusia hacia sus tropas es de risa...


----------



## NPI (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El error de cálculo de Putin en el Donbás: "El rechazo de la población es considerable"
> 
> 
> La apoyo de parte de los ciudadanos prorrusos del Donbás ha cambiado dos meses y medio después de que Rusia comenzara la invasión de Ucrania.
> ...




Hasta ahí leí
[/QUOTE]
Siempre es la UCM


----------



## raptors (13 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Enorme el sultán.... Es necesario que haya unanimidad, ¿verdad?




*Ojala que esta posición de cerdogan...* después no se la cobre a putin en detrimento del pueblo sirio...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Imágenes de los equipos destruidos / abandonados de las milicias de RPL() en su intento por cruzar el río Seversky Donets días atrás. Fueron 3 intentos y en todos calleron bajó fuego de artillería ucraniana.
> 
> Hoy las tropas rusas lograron cruzar el ríos Seversky y avanzan en dirección a Lyman (reconocido por el propio gobierno ucraniano)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056632
> ...



En otra foto se ve material ucraniano perdido ya que las unidades tienen camuflaje de pixeles.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

Las unicas cifras en las que coinciden los historiadores, son en los supervivientes de la expedicion castellana, 60 caballeros y 300 infantes, no fue la batalla de Adua o Isandlwana, calculo que las fuerzas peninsulares y aliadas no pasarian de los 1.000 efectivos y los guanches movilizaron a todos los hombres de la isla tal vez mas de 5.000 guerreros, bloqueando el barranco desde las alturas.





__





Cargando…






es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*El Parlamento de Suecia concluye que la adhesión a la OTAN reducirá el riesgo de ataque ruso*

El informe encargado por el Parlamento sueco para valorar la posible entrada del país nórdico en la OTAN ha concluido que esta adhesión reduciría el riesgo de sufrir un ataque ruso, lo que 'a priori' allana el camino para que el Gobierno de Magdalena Andersson presente una solicitud formal.

Si Suecia se queda fuera de la OTAN, "no tendría las garantías de seguridad que implica ser miembro" y que suponen "un riesgo más bajo de acciones unilaterales" por parte de la vecina Rusia. El informe apunta como hipótesis un ataque a la isla de Gotland, en el mar Báltico.

Los expertos estiman que la adhesión a la Alianza Atlántica serviría como elemento de "disuasión" frente a un conflicto en la zona norte de Europa, según un documento de 43 páginas cuyas conclusiones han apoyado todas las formaciones a excepción del Partido Verde y del Partido de la Izquierda, informa la agencia Bloomberg.

El informe no respalda explícitamente la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN, pero el Gobierno estaba a la espera para dar el paso definitivo. De hecho, entre las conclusiones figura también la necesidad de coordinarse con la vecina Finlandia, cuyos principales líderes políticos ya abogaron el jueves por la entrada.

En el caso de Suecia, uno de los hitos clave llegará el domingo, cuando el Partido Social Demócrata, gobernante, anuncie su posición definitiva sobre este asunto. Además, al día siguiente tendrá lugar un debate extraordinario sobre este tema en el Parlamento.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...513122914.html


----------



## pgas (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Menudo análisis




algún mérito tiene el jojol, si no sería aburrido 

en este caso parece que el mérito es compartido, 

Wagner TG,

_Con respecto a la destrucción del equipo del batallón de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el cruce de Seversky Donetsk cerca del asentamiento de Belogorovka, además de todo __el análisis, como, por ejemplo, en Rybar__, me gustaría señalar con pesar que la artillería del enemigo a menudo funciona mejor que la nuestra. Y esto no depende de los combatientes de un lado u otro, depende de las fuerzas y medios de reconocimiento, detección, cálculo, orientación, ajuste y reconocimiento adicional de objetivos, por supuesto, en su mayoría por vehículos no tripulados. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aplican el sistema occidental de control de combate inteligente, [mientras nosotros?] aplicamos la regla en el mapa de papel.

Entonces, por ejemplo, intentaron construir un cruce de pontones en esta boca al menos dos veces. Es decir, un personaje particularmente inteligente, guiado por el hecho de que el proyectil no cae dos veces en el mismo lugar, y que si no ves al enemigo, entonces él no te ve a ti, sin embargo decidió cumplir la orden, ya que en el ejército solo hay - ¡HAY TAL!
Como resultado, salió lo que salió._


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (13 May 2022)

Entre 2 y 3 veces más grandes que las de París y Roma juntas. Acojonante:


----------



## npintos (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este vídeo es brutal.
> Un cuerpo de un muerto CRISTIANO, siendo vapuleado por los judíos sionistas.



Photos: Israeli forces attack Shireen Abu Akleh’s funeral

Realmente la brutalidad de los bípedos judíos en éste caso es repugnante.

Ni siquiera es el funeral de un líder opositor, o de un "terrorista", es una periodista que ellos mataron de un disparo en la cara.

Repulsivo.


----------



## NPI (13 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> El rublo esta intervenido. Su bolsa cerrada. No permiten a los inversionistas sacar su dinero de la ruinosa economia rusa. Y todo por parte del estado.
> Para que luego se os llene la boca con neoliberalismo y gilipolleces.



Vuelve al subforo de la Guardería que esto te queda grande.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se como lo hace, pero Marhuenda siempre consigue superarse ....   Es un fenómeno el tio ....
> 
> A ver piensa ..... Coges un chip de lavadora que lleva grabados los programas de lavado. Para usarlo en un tanque, tienes que reprogramarlo y meterle programas de cálculo de tiro y cosas así. Tienes que tener herramientas de precisión para soltarlo de la placa base del controlador de la lavadora y soldarlo en la placa base del controlador del tanque. No crees tu que unos tios que consiguen hacer eso en medio del campo y de una batalla son prácticamente invencibles en la guerra?
> 
> O eso o Marhuenda sabe que sois imbéciles y os tragais cualquier chorrada.



Los chips de nevera son los mas buscados, esos los destinan a la estacion espacial !!!. 

PD- La propaganda otanica es la repera...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos apoyará el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN*

La portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki, ha afirmado que Estados Unidos apoyará la solicitud de ingreso de la Alianza Atlántica por parte de Finlandia y Suecia, ya que son "socios de defensa cercanos y valiosos", tanto de Washington como de la OTAN.

"Durante mucho tiempo hemos apoyado, antes de la invasión, después de la invasión, la política de puertas abiertas. Finlandia y Suecia tienen asociaciones importantes de larga data con Estados Unidos, con los países de la OTAN. Son democracias de larga data. Es por eso que apoyamos su aplicación", ha señalado.

La portavoz de la Casa Blanca ha señalado que, "sin ser miembros de la OTAN", los Ejércitos de las tres naciones "han trabajado juntos durante muchos años". "Estamos seguros de que podemos encontrar formas de trabajar con ellos, abordar cualquier inquietud que pueda tener cualquiera de los países sobre el período actual o lo que sea necesario si se unieran", ha precisado.

Psaki ha recalcado en rueda de prensa que "una Alianza occidental fuerte" es "buena" para la seguridad en todo el mundo. "Tener una asociación sólida con una variedad de países, incluidos Suecia y Finlandia, si deciden unirse, debería tranquilizar al pueblo estadounidense", ha agregado.

Asimismo, ha indicado que la OTAN es "una alianza defensiva" y no "ofensiva" y ha calificado las democracias de Suecia y Finlandia como "prósperas", ya que "han trabajado en estrecha colaboración con la OTAN durante años".

"No hay intención agresiva de la OTAN, de Estados Unidos, de Finlandia o Suecia (obviamente, pueden hablar por sí mismos) hacia Rusia", ha matizado Psaki, añadiendo que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, "ha causado" esta situación.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...513073948.html


----------



## Trajanillo (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
> En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
> que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.
> 
> ...



Que la historia siempre se repite dos veces la primera como drama la segunda como comedia.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
> En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
> que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces Alemania va invadir Finlandia el 1 de septiembre?


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

La Rusia del hijoPutin sólo sabe amenazar en lugar de hacer amigos. Si Suecia y Finlandia se unen a la OTAN es por una sensación manifiesta de peligro de Rusia, la única potencia militar beligerante en la zona. 
Quizás el ruso de bien se cuestione por qué su gobierno se lleva mal con todo el mundo.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya sí que por fin los rusos están sacando el equipamiento bueno, por ejemplo los helicópteros portalavadoras. Mucho más eficientes que los tanques portalavadoras, con los helicópteros se tarda poquísimo en llevar las lavadoras robadas a suelo ruski, y así da tiempo a ir a por más.
> 
> Gloria al glorioso ejército ruski



La lavadora debia estar bien sujeta a la aeronave, jojojo, esa foto es falsa hombre, despues del derribo la lavadora podria estar a cien metros del siniestro y no en primera fila, para la fotografia.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

El sultán espera cobrar por dar el visto bueno, que parece que has nacido ayer ....


----------



## Argentium (13 May 2022)

*Rusia cortará la electricidad a Finlandia a partir del sábado, según el proveedor, mientras aumentan las tensiones por la candidatura de Helsinki a la OTAN*
19:55 || 13/05/2022


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En Finlandia hasta hace no mucho, el político que se atrevía a confrontar a Rusia ese tenía su carrera acabada. Tal era el respeto por la neutralidad y la amenaza de la URSS. La Finlandia de hoy entrando en la OTAN lo que demuestra es que no hay ningún temor hacia Rusia. Y con razón, porque tiene un PIB que es la mitad que el de Francia, y un ejército profesional de 200-300 mil efectivos, que se ha estampado en Ucrania.
> 
> Hay una diferencia abismal de imagen con China. En Asia hay una cultura absurda de salvar la cara. El estado no puede quedar mal nunca. Cualquier acción militar que China tome será decisiva y exitosa, para entre otras cosas mandar un mensaje al mundo. De no poder asegurar esto, prefieren esperar antes que quedar mal. La consecuencia es que a China se le respeta. China se hará con Taiwan sin pegar un sólo tiro, porque poco a poco empieza a ejercer influencia en los políticos taiwaneses, que se van pasando al PCCh en secreto. Rusia no ha podido ejercer una atracción similar en Ucrania, allí no quieren saber nada del ruso, se ve como un país anticuado y sin futuro, que después de tantos años sigue sin tener una industria competitiva, y vive de la energía y de los "socios" europeos.



JAJAJA
Así de simple ya es imposible debatir, Rusia es el "tercer mundo" espero que este contento.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

La wiki pone a los aborigenes en minoria y eso no se lo cree nadie, un caudillo militar sabe hacer la guerra y nunca presenta voluntariamente batalla en desventaja, tienes que controlar las cimas de las montañas y los extremos del barranco...

PD- Repartieron buena leña ese dia, eso seguro.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

El Sultán no es gilipollas y está viendo desde la barrera las consecuencias de atacar Europa. O bien continúa sus aventuras otomanistas por el Cáucaso o países túrquicos o no creo que se atreve a llegar hasta Viena como él desearía.


----------



## Julc (13 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Nuevo revés para Rusia:
> Su Ejército se está retirando de Jarkov.*
> 
> P.D: No entiendo nada, si alguien me lo puede explicar, se lo agradecería...



Hay que estirar el chicle todo lo que se pueda.


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia cortará la electricidad a Finlandia a partir del sábado, según el proveedor, mientras aumentan las tensiones por la candidatura de Helsinki a la OTAN*
> 19:55 || 13/05/2022



Hombre, ya puestos, no cuesta nada citar la fuente de la información...


----------



## Gotthard (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
> En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
> que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.
> 
> ...



A esto...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La información dice que fue creado en 1918 antes del nazismo con orígenes hindues.
> El tema es que siguieron usando el símbolo después de la segunda guerra. Y justito ahora les viene como anillo al dedo.



Es un simbolo solar, hay esvasticas por toda europa desde la edad del hierro, celtas e iberos tambien las usaban, hay ceramica pintada y sellos metalicos.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Por qué no echan a Turquía de la OTAN? cómo podemos tener un país en la alianza sin libertades ni democracia plena?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
> En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
> que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.
> 
> ...



Mal, muy mal.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hasta ahí leí



Siempre es la UCM
Ver archivo adjunto 1057254

[/QUOTE]

Otro que está en Madrid en vez de ir a Ucrania a luchar


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Ministro de Defensa: Guerra entra en fase prolongada.*

Oleksii Reznikov dijo el 13 de mayo que Ucrania está entrando en una nueva fase de larga duración de la guerra de Rusia y que “le esperan semanas extremadamente difíciles”. Nadie puede predecir cuándo ocurrirá un gran avance a favor de Ucrania, dijo, pero tomará tiempo para que las armas extranjeras pesadas suministradas a Ucrania equilibren las fuerzas rusas.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Varios emplazamientos industriales de Odesa se están convirtiendo en puestos militares: Stalkanat, el puerto de Odesa y Kraian. El Stalkanat está junto a la "Montaña de la Peste".
> 
> La "Montaña de la Peste" es una especie de monumento a las víctimas de la peste. Se encuentra en la calle Vodoprovodnaya de Odessa, la altura del entierro de la peste es de 8 metros sobre el suelo. Es una colina hecha por el hombre con muchas tumbas.
> 
> ...



Es una locura utilizar unas catacumbas donde se enterraron las victimas de una pandemia de peste, las toxinas desecadas se mantienen en los huesos y la tierra, si remueves el lugar esas esporas vuelan por el aire, cualquiera las puede respirar y con la humedad de los alveolos pulmonares, resucitar la enfermedad.

PD- Todo culpa de los rusos, incluida la muerte de Manolete !!!.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ministro de Defensa: Guerra entra en fase prolongada.*
> 
> Oleksii Reznikov dijo el 13 de mayo que Ucrania está entrando en una nueva fase de larga duración de la guerra de Rusia y que “le esperan semanas extremadamente difíciles”. Nadie puede predecir cuándo ocurrirá un gran avance a favor de Ucrania, dijo, pero tomará tiempo para que las armas extranjeras pesadas suministradas a Ucrania equilibren las fuerzas rusas.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



Una cosa, te paga alguien?. Digo Soros,o el ministerio de propaganda de Ucrania.

Por tu nivel de poner tonterias, buscarlas y ponerlas aqui roza en la demencia.


----------



## Gotthard (13 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ya sí que por fin los rusos están sacando el equipamiento bueno, por ejemplo los helicópteros portalavadoras. Mucho más eficientes que los tanques portalavadoras, con los helicópteros se tarda poquísimo en llevar las lavadoras robadas a suelo ruski, y así da tiempo a ir a por más.
> 
> Gloria al glorioso ejército ruski



Eso es el mezclador de gases de salida, se usa antes de la tobera de escape para enfriar los gases y reducir la huella de salida infrarroja del trasto. Va dentro de esta carcasa.















Helicopters mi-24 Aviation Helicopter schematics schematic diagram texts military


This wallpaper has been tagged with the following keywords: aviation, blueprint, diagram, helicopter, helicopters, military, schematic, schematics, texts, 3000x1929, 85308.




www.wallpaperup.com


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> Rusia es un régimen piojoso con recursos con fecha de caducidad. En qué mundo vives, ignorante? La transición energética no es una quimera, es una realidad hacia la que camina europa, espoleada aún más (obligada si quieres) por la locura del zar Putin. ¿Vas a comparar la industria europea de alto valor añadido con los piojosos rusos? ¿Vas a comparar la tecnología europea con la rusa? Vete a cagar, gilipollas.



Industria Europea que se mantiene con energía barata, sin energía no se puede desarrollar ninguna industria competitiva, es tan sencillo que un adefesio con usted lo debe comprender.

Y entiéndalo hasta la fecha y durante unas cuantas décadas más la única forma de energía por coste/beneficio, derivados, unidad calórica utilizable y eficiente sigue siendo los derivados del petróleo y el gas natural.

Y como agente logístico le informo que todo lo que produce Europa ya se hace en Asia y a menor costo, con la excepción de específicos activos para la gran industria que aun son adquiridos en Europa o EEUU debido a problemas de patentes y control y estándares de calidad (ISO), que se ha prostituido a tal punto que dejaron de ser una herramienta para mejorar la producción y se han vuelto una barrera para evitar que sus empresas colapsen definitivamente.

Ahora con las sanciones occidente esta marcando el declive definitivo de su industria y esta cediendo el paso para que Asia domine lo que queda de este siglo y el venidero, y recuerde Rusia es un país Euroasiático.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (13 May 2022)

Y por qué no integran directamente a Ucrania en la OTAN en vez de andar a dar por culo con Finlandia y Suecia?
Son malos hasta para eso. 
Menudo circo de mierda, lo del enfrentamiento directo RUSIA-OTAN mejor ya si eso MAÑANA!


----------



## .Kaikus (13 May 2022)

El jefe de la expedicion lo hizo mal, pero era mas un empresario, un contratista de la corona, que un militar, la pedrada le joderia unos cuantos dientes...


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Una cosa, te paga alguien?. Digo Soros,o el ministerio de propaganda de Ucrania.
> 
> Por tu nivel de poner tonterias, buscarlas y ponerlas aqui roza en la demencia.



Si te digo quien me paga,te ibas a llevar un disgusto......pista....pregunta en tu casa..y tonterias las que tu pones crack.


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La fuentes que tengo son las mismas Rusas. Así que dudo que sean los ucranianos pero bueno en esta guerra la propaganda que nos llega es muy dificil saber que es que.




Una fuente que no explique cómo han sido reventados esos carros NO ES FIABLE.

Si las cosas son como dicen los ukras, estarían circulando los VIDEOS en los que se revientan esos carros supuestamente rusos, tendríamos muchos minutos de videos de la masacre circulando por YTube pero no tenemos nada de eso, sólo tenemos unos pocos planos seleccionados en los que tenemos que andar adivinando qué cojones ha pasado ahí.

Muchos medios pro rusos ya se tragaron la patraña ukra de la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Antes he leído un envío del telegram en el que no quedaba muy claro, pero parecía decir que Rusia había destruido los puentes de la zona. La posibilidad es que una vez hayan salido las tropas ucranianas les hayan cortado la retirada o que los puentes hayan sido destruidos para detener la ofensiva ucraniana.
> 
> Supongo que en los próximos días sabremos si todo ha sido parte de una jugada de ajedrez maestra para hacer salir a las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad y bloquearles la retirada con lo que serían pasto de la artillería rusa o si de verdad la ofensiva ucraniana era tan potente en la zona como para hacer retroceder al ejército ruso.



El ejercito ruso se retira de la zona porque no tiene fuerzas suficientes para aguantar la ofensiva y lo que hacen es una retirada intentando ganar tiempo. No es una celada sino que es lo que parece. Otra cosa es que esto sea una gran victoria


Antiparticula dijo:


> ¿Entonces Alemania va invadir Finlandia el 1 de septiembre?



Es un ejemplo de lo que le puede pasar a cualquier país que confie en las garantías OTANICAS .. Otro ejemplo cercano en la zona fue como abandonaron Noruega a su suerte después de haber intentado por todos los medios que bloquearon los convoys de hierro a Alemania. La moraleja es que de los UK no hay que fiarse mucho.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Teniente coronel del FSB condenado por alta traición en Moscú.*

_El Tribunal Militar del Segundo Distrito Occidental de Moscú condenó al ex oficial del FSB Dmitry Kazakov a 13 años en una colonia de régimen estricto. El teniente coronel de reserva fue acusado de alta traición.

El caso fue considerado a puerta cerrada, sus materiales están clasificados. El tribunal consideró que el teniente coronel se puso en contacto de forma independiente con un servicio de inteligencia extranjero anónimo y le pasó datos secretos anónimos.

El veredicto se dictó el 28 de abril, pero recién se conoció el viernes 13 de mayo, informa Interfax . Se alega que el acusado admitió plenamente su culpabilidad. No apeló la decisión del tribunal._

Fuente: https://www.svoboda.org/a/v-moskve-p.../31848280.html


----------



## coscorron (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Una fuente que no explique cómo han sido reventados esos carros NO ES FIABLE.
> 
> Si las cosas son como dicen los ukras, estarían circulando los VIDEOS en los que se revientan esos carros supuestamente rusos, tendríamos muchos minutos de videos de la masacre circulando por YTube pero no tenemos nada de eso, sólo tenemos unos pocos planos seleccionados en los que tenemos que andar adivinando qué cojones ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Muchos medios pro rusos ya se tragaron la patraña ukra de la isla de las serpientes.



Esos carros se apelotonaron porque un mal oficial permitió que lo hicieran, un dron los visualizo por la noche y la artilleria Ucra se puso las botas ... Los rusos lo han reconocido en sus partes de guerra pero también se ha dejado dicho que al final ha cruzado el rio y ahora estan a la retaguardia de las tropas que estan en Severodonets y Lisichanks. Son perdidas como habrán sufrido los ucranianos en otras ocasiones ... Esto es una guerra y no se gana y se pierde por la cantidad de fotos que se hagan. No se ven cadaveres porque una unidad cercana acudio en ayuda de los bombardeados.


----------



## Mabuse (13 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues reprogramar una eprom, eeprom, flash rom, las memoria rom que se usan no es ningún misterio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es de ricos que gustan de tirar el dinero, v-usb, atmega de automoción, un par de cables, condensadores, resistencias y diodos y a programar. Si se quiere impresionar al sargento hasta e le pueden poner un par de ledas arrancados de alguna tele rota.


----------



## Remequilox (13 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por qué no echan a Turquía de la OTAN? cómo podemos tener un país en la alianza sin libertades ni democracia plena?



Porque en el minuto 0,.... la "segunda Roma" y la "tercera Roma" firman un pacto de amistad y no agresión, y medio Mediterraneo es suyo (incluyendo el trozo que cubre el Canal de Suez.
El petróleo y el gas de la Península Arábiga nos tendría que llegar vía Cabo de Buena Esperanza....

Supongo que el precio que pedirá el Sultan de los turcos por dar el SÍ QUIERO será una cantidad equivalente similar a la que va a recibir de la UE otro país NO miembro de la UE, y que está justo al otro lado del Mar Negro...


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

__





Lukashenko se une a Alexander Kots (portavoz militar de Rusia) y también alaba las estrategias ucranianas: "debemos de aprender de su ejército."


Si hace días lo decía Kots... https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/alexander-kots-portavoz-estatal-de-guerra-del-kremlin-comienza-a-cuestionar-las-tacticas-militares-rusas-por-primera-vez.1752620/# Kots – The database “PUTIN'S LIST” (spisok-putina.org) Código...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Viejo e hinchado, el hijoPutin morirá de cáncer o lo que sea, y dejará Rusia hecha un asco, pero ¿que le importa una vez enterrado?

¿Pagó Stalin por los genocidios y abusos que cometió?


----------



## niraj (13 May 2022)

t.me/kornilov1968/10417


Politólogo Vladimir Kornilov @kornilov1968

Ucrania está creando un verdadero terror en aquellos territorios desde donde se retiran las tropas rusas. Esto es reconocido felizmente por los periodistas occidentales. Además, participan activamente en este terror, presentándolo como una "lucha contra los traidores". Por lo tanto, varios periódicos británicos se jactan de que sus corresponsales participaron en la redada de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas Alpha contra los residentes locales, que fueron sospechosos de "colaboracionismo". Los periódicos con gran placer hicieron informes fotográficos y de video sobre el arresto del Secretario del Consejo de la aldea, Nadezhda Antonova, en el área del pueblo de kutuzovka, al este de Kharkov.

The Sun (por cierto, el periódico de mayor circulación de gran Bretaña), que también participó en esta incursión "heroica", le dedicó un giro completo, mostrando a su público cómo una mujer mayor es esposada (ver foto). Aún así, ¡atraparon a un "traidor" tan terrible! ¡Tal "agente del Kremlin"!

¡Atención! ¡Lee lo que se le imputa a la desafortunada! The Sun escribe (cito textualmente): "está acusada de convencer a los residentes de que se pongan brazaletes blancos en señal de apoyo a las tropas rusas. Los soldados rusos llevaban vendas blancas y naranjas, mientras que los ucranianos llevaban amarillos, verdes y azules".

Por lo tanto, el vendaje blanco (que a menudo atestigua no la lealtad, sino la neutralidad de un civil) es el motivo de la acusación de "cooperación con los ocupantes". ¡Los periodistas británicos ni siquiera se dieron cuenta de cómo con esta frase revelaron la razón de la brutal masacre de los residentes de Bucha! ¿Recuerdas que muchos de ellos llevaban vendas blancas, y algunos tenían las manos atadas de esa manera? Un militante llamado Contramaestre, que dirigió el teroboron de Kiev, incluso preguntó en el video si era posible disparar a los residentes de Buchi que no tienen brazaletes azules.

Y aquí está, por favor, una confirmación adicional de cómo los guerreros ucranianos están tomando medidas enérgicas contra los residentes de sus aldeas, a quienes se les "acusa" de usar las mismas cintas para la cabeza que las desafortunadas víctimas de Bucha. Es solo que ahora, bajo las cámaras de los medios británicos, las fuerzas especiales ucranianas no podían realizar disparos demostrativos de tales personas, por lo que fueron esposadas y llevadas en una dirección desconocida. Lo que sucederá con ellos después, a la Prensa británica no le importa en absoluto. En cualquier caso, hasta que no se pueda culpar a Rusia de su muerte, "encontrando" sus cuerpos en las calles de otra ciudad o pueblo Ucraniano.

@rt_russian


----------



## JAGGER (13 May 2022)

Ya reflotaron el Mosca?
Es pregunta.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Si la admisión de Ucrania en la oTAN fuera la razón de este genocidio, nunca hubiera existido! Y todos lo sabemos muy bien! Al hijoPutin lo único que le preocupa es dominar y mandar en sus vecinos! Ucrania como nación libre tiene el derecho a escoger su destino y defender su integridad territorial! 

Si los rusos viven en Ucrania deben respetar que viven en Ucrania! Ucrania nunca atacó Rusia ! Lo único que ha hecho es defenderse!


----------



## delhierro (13 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Una fuente que no explique cómo han sido reventados esos carros NO ES FIABLE.
> 
> Si las cosas son como dicen los ukras, estarían circulando los VIDEOS en los que se revientan esos carros supuestamente rusos, tendríamos muchos minutos de videos de la masacre circulando por YTube pero no tenemos nada de eso, sólo tenemos unos pocos planos seleccionados en los que tenemos que andar adivinando qué cojones ha pasado ahí.
> 
> Muchos medios pro rusos ya se tragaron la patraña ukra de la isla de las serpientes.



La politica de comunicación del gobierno ruso en esta guerra es tan incomprensible como su falta de plan politico. No sueltan prenda, y es mentira que la propaganda no afecte. Siempre afecta a la moral , guste o no , salvo en una guerra relampago de 10 dias, el tema de la
comunicación es importante.

No les cuesta nada, desmentir ciertas cosas, o mentir con soltura para despistar que es una guerra y todo vale. Pero es simplemente pasan. Así que hay medios prorrusos, que buscando dan con fuentes supuestamente rusas que seguramente no lo son. Porque el bando occidental no solo maneja bien la información, es que son maestros en desinformar.

Lo de la isla, lo de la fragata no jodas, es facil de desmontar y dejar a los de Kiev en ridiculo. Y no lo mueven.

De todas formas lo del rio esta bastante claro que han mezclado imagenes del desastre ucraniano con algunas de material ruso. Pero los rusos cruzaron y los ucranianos no.

Viendo los mapas , la idea de cruzar el rio con pontones, la veo innecesaria. Y otra cosa incomprensible es que la artilleria no este neutralizada a 20, 30 km de la linea del frente, porque claro va llegando más por esos puentecitos del Dnieper. Se ha visto hoy cuando han capturado un cañon yanqui en primeras linea. Es subrealista que los trenes crucen todo el pais. O que en la aceria no caigan bombas de las gordas, en fin cosas de Putin.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Dos meses y pico mas tarde, el 'Financial Times', retira de su portada a Ucrania.
El ejercito mediático imperial pareciera que inicia la retirada... ¿Como lo ven?


----------



## Adriano II (13 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia cortará la electricidad a Finlandia a partir del sábado, según el proveedor, mientras aumentan las tensiones por la candidatura de Helsinki a la OTAN*
> 19:55 || 13/05/2022



Un hecho importante para entender lo de Finlandia - Rusia

El hermano de Putin murió (presumiblemente de hambre) durante el asedio de Leningrado (como se llamaba entonces San Petesburgo) durante la II GM

Y Finlandia está a tiro de lapo de San Petesburgo ...

Así que aquí empieza a entrar el tema personal ...

Es algo que los occidentales no entienden del "alma rusa" solo durante ese asedio murieron entre 600.000 y 1.500.000 de civiles según estimaciones

Un pais que tuvo 27 millones de muertos en una guerra queda marcado y obsesionado durante generaciones con la seguridad y eso explica mucho de como actúa así que cuando van a tocarle los cojones pues "sobreactúa" según los estándares occidentales claro que ellos no han pasado lo que Rusia paso ...

Y joder que los mediocres de los lideres occidentales no sepan esto pues tiene un pase pero coño hay asesores, servicios de inteligencia y tal para explicarles como funciona el "alma rusa"


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Sacate la polla de Putin de la boca y piensa quienes son los que deben atravesar un río, los rusos o los ucranianos?, para que tienen que montar pontones los ucranianos, para atacar que?, Los tanques son rusos por mucho que a ti te joda ahora por qué si fueran ukranianos RT lo hubiera explotado hasta la extenuación y no a sido así han corrido un tupido velo sobre el asunto, ahora hazme el favor y meteme en el ignore.



Hecho


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (13 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los nazis nunca se fueron. Estaban debajo de la alfombra.
> Hoy los amos de occidente los sacan del armario para volverlos a usar.



¿lo de la z del retrato es trolleo fino del becario?


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

johnsmith dijo:


> Tómese una tila y deje de sobreactuar, que se le está poniendo cara de Pol Pot. A su amada república socialista le importa un bledo el destino de los pringados rusos, winnie the pooh quizá está más preocupado por si sus clientes europeos acaban pidiendo mendrugos de pan antes de lo que estaba planeado, y por tanto fastidiando los tiempos de preparación para el inevitable enfrentamiento con la anglosfera.



Tome usted por culo, la RPCh tiene que soportar a los terroristas uigures financiados y armados por los Bastardos, a los democratas de mierda de HK financiados por los Bastardos y además aguantar toda la mierda biológica salida de los laboratorios de Ucrania, esos clientes de mierda les pueden ir dando por culo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Un hecho importante para entender lo de Finlandia - Rusia
> 
> El hermano de Putin murió (presumiblemente de hambre) durante el asedio de Leningrado (como se llamaba entonces San Petesburgo) durante la II GM
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el hermano de Putin murió gracias en parte a los fineses que formaban parte del asedio, igual que los españoles…al final algunos tienen problemas graves de historia.


----------



## Pinovski (13 May 2022)

Expectativa triunfalista de los foreros pro rusos en febrero vs Dosis de realidad en mayo (Recopilación de hilos y mensajes)


Expectativa del foro ruso promedio del foro: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cuando-veamos-a-toda-ukrania-saliendo-a-recibir-a-los-rusos-para-su-paseo-triunfal-por-kiev-que-cuento-contara-la-prensa.1712755/ Están haciendo crecer que Ucrania es un país independiente desde hace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Si la admisión de Ucrania en la oTAN fuera la razón de este genocidio, nunca hubiera existido! Y todos lo sabemos muy bien! Al hijoPutin lo único que le preocupa es dominar y mandar en sus vecinos! Ucrania como nación libre tiene el derecho a escoger su destino y defender su integridad territorial! 

Si los rusos viven en Ucrania deben respetar que viven en Ucrania! Ucrania nunca atacó Rusia ! Lo único que ha hecho es defenderse!


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 May 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (13 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ya sabemos más datos de quienes realmente están con problemas.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Cuando hay un torrencial de propaganda de guerra aguanten el tipo.
No se coman la cabeza. Me parece un buen consejo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué sabrán para humillarse tanto y llamar a Putin pidiendo paz



Control de daños.
Cuanto antes paren la guerra, antes terminará la humillación permanente a la que los rusos nos están sometiendo.
Y eso que "bamoh ganandoh"...


----------



## vettonio (13 May 2022)

Azovitas y su liturgia.

Flipante


----------



## Zhukov (13 May 2022)

He publicado en el blog una extensa exposición en otro hilo del foro que ha pasado desapercibida pero como me la he trabajado y ha tenido buena acogida, la subo









Tanques y armas antitanque


Una exposición sobre la utilidad de los tanques y las armas anticarro y algunas consideraciones tácticas sobre la guerra en curso. Esto es mi contestación del 2 de Mayo en un hilo del foro que vuel…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La politica de comunicación del gobierno ruso en esta guerra es tan incomprensible como su falta de plan politico. No sueltan prenda, y es mentira que la propaganda no afecte. Siempre afecta a la moral , guste o no , salvo en una guerra relampago de 10 dias, el tema de la
> comunicación es importante.
> 
> No les cuesta nada, desmentir ciertas cosas, o mentir con soltura para despistar que es una guerra y todo vale. Pero es simplemente pasan. Así que hay medios prorrusos, que buscando dan con fuentes supuestamente rusas que seguramente no lo son. Porque el bando occidental no solo maneja bien la información, es que son maestros en desinformar.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Para mí sólo puede haber una explicación a esta forma de proceder: Desnazificación.

Que es más conveniente para la desnazificación? Qué puede calar más en la moral de los ucranianos para abrirles los ojos y que se revuelvan contra Farlopensky y su corte de nazis? Una brillante guerra relámpago o esta agotadora campaña?


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Este fin de semana promete ser caluroso en Ucrania. Hay nueva carga de leña...

4 buques y 2 submarinos rusos con más de 30 misiles de crucero localizados en el Mar Negro - Mando Operativo Sur


----------



## Malevich (13 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es un simbolo solar, hay esvasticas por toda europa desde la edad del hierro, celtas e iberos tambien las usaban, hay ceramica pintada y sellos metalicos.



Sí y los griegos y romanos. Abundan en los mosaicos. Y no digamos nada en la India. 
Pero en 1918 en ciertos países europeos ya no eran tan inocentes.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 May 2022)

*La amenaza de la participación polaca en Ucrania *
La guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania ha evolucionado, pero no de la manera que predijeron los observadores occidentales.





El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky visita al presidente polaco Andrzej Duda en el Palacio Presidencial el 31 de agosto de 2019 en Varsovia, Polonia. (Foto de Beata Zawrzel/NurPhoto vía Getty Images)

“En economía”, escribió John Kenneth Galbraith, “ la mayoría siempre está equivocada ”. Galbraith podría haber agregado que en asuntos militares, hay una montaña de evidencia histórica que sugiere que los generales estadounidenses y los analistas militares siempre están equivocados también.
Cuando terminó la Guerra Civil Española en marzo de 1939 después de tres años de brutales combates en los que equipos, asesores y tropas soviéticas, alemanas e italianas participaron en intensos combates, los líderes militares de alto rango en Londres, París y Washington encontraron sorprendentemente poca evidencia que sugiriera una cambio profundo en la guerra. De hecho, un oficial del Ejército de los EE. UU. que luego se convirtió en general de división fue testigo de la lucha y sugirió que, “En España, las teorías proclamadas sobre el poder devastador de las divisiones Panzer y otras formaciones blindadas masivas utilizadas 'independientemente' son aparentemente refutadas por hechos reales. ” Cinco meses más tarde, los acontecimientos en Polonia repudiaron estas palabras, pero en ese momento, sus puntos de vista fueron ampliamente compartidos en Occidente.
La guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania es diferente a la Guerra Civil Española. Es una guerra de poder diseñada para emplear toda la gama de capacidades estadounidenses y aliadas contra Rusia en Ucrania. Si los estadounidenses comienzan a preguntarse si la enorme inversión de Washington en la asistencia a Ucrania ha teñido las opiniones de los analistas estadounidenses y su evaluación de los acontecimientos en Ucrania, sus sospechas están justificadas.
A los pocos días del estallido de la guerra, el presidente Biden aprobó un paquete de gastos de emergencia que incluía $ 13 mil millones en ayuda a Ucrania , la mitad de los cuales se asignó para fines militares. Combinado con los $ 33 mil millones recientemente prometidos en asistencia militar adicional a Ucrania, el costo total de la asistencia militar financiada por los contribuyentes estadounidenses a Ucrania en 2022 se acerca al presupuesto anual del ejército ruso. Quizás lo más importante es que en Ucrania, los asesores brindan inteligencia y orientación sobre objetivos junto con el reabastecimiento rápido de equipos de guerra críticos.
Mientras se desarrollaba la lucha en Ucrania, como si fuera una señal, los generales retirados del Ejército de EE. UU. aparecieron en la televisión para anunciar una victoria ucraniana inminente basada en los supuestos éxitos espectaculares del país en el campo de batalla y la extraordinaria incompetencia de Rusia. Las fuerzas rusas, argumentaron, estaban condenadas a la derrota por graves errores tácticos, deficiencias logísticas y ejecución débil. En retrospectiva, algunos de estos comentarios involucraron " imagen especular ", pero gran parte de la crítica reflejaba casi con certeza los costos irrecuperables de la inversión estadounidense en la capacidad militar ucraniana.
No pasó mucho tiempo para que los analistas estadounidenses insistieran en que el liderazgo militar ruso había cometido el imperdonable error de no "cargar al frente" la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania con ataques de misiles guiados de precisión, al estilo de la Tormenta del Desierto. Los expertos militares estadounidenses y sus colegas británicos también se apresuraron a juzgar el fracaso de las fuerzas terrestres rusas en correr hacia el oeste a lo largo de dos o tres ejes principales. Si las fuerzas ucranianas pudieran infligir suficientes pérdidas humanas y de equipo a las fuerzas rusas, decía la narrativa , Moscú abandonaría sus objetivos y retiraría sus fuerzas. Por supuesto, esperar que los rusos suspendan las operaciones por motivos tan espurios tiene tanto sentido como esperar que Washington pida la paz después de Pearl Harbor.
Los generales retirados prestaron poca atención a la situación operativa. Al contrario de lo que pintan los analistas occidentales, las fuerzas terrestres rusas avanzaron, moviéndose metódicamente a lo largo de un frente de 300 millas para identificar y atacar selectivamente a las fuerzas ucranianas.
Pocos analistas en Occidente sabían o les importaba que los comandantes rusos tuvieran instrucciones de evitar daños colaterales a la población civil y la infraestructura. Inicialmente, las preocupaciones sobre los daños colaterales limitaron claramente la acción del ejército ruso, pero con el tiempo, las operaciones rusas rodearon áreas urbanas clave en el este de Ucrania, donde las fuerzas ucranianas intentaron establecer baluartes defensivos abastecidos de municiones, alimentos y agua. La intención operativa rusa cambió, centrándose en reducir sistemáticamente las fuerzas ucranianas rodeadas y no en capturar áreas metropolitanas.
La enorme ventaja de Rusia en las fuerzas de ataque (artillería de cohetes, misiles balísticos tácticos, artillería convencional y aeronaves) combinada con las importantes deficiencias de Ucrania en movilidad, defensa aérea y activos de ataque, hizo que la decisión de Ucrania de defenderse dentro de las áreas urbanas fuera inevitable. Pero la incapacidad de las fuerzas ucranianas para maniobrar y coordinar eficazmente las contraofensivas a nivel operativo cedió pronto la iniciativa estratégica a las fuerzas rusas. También simplificó la conducción de las operaciones rusas de "desgaste por ataque". Los principales aeródromos, sitios de puentes, cruces ferroviarios y medios de transporte ucranianos fueron neutralizados o destruidos, aislando a las fuerzas ucranianas desplegadas en el frente del reabastecimiento o refuerzo.
Diez semanas después de que comenzara el conflicto, es instructivo volver a examinar el panorama estratégico . La guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania ha evolucionado, pero no de la manera que predijeron los observadores occidentales. Las fuerzas ucranianas parecen destrozadas y exhaustas . Los suministros que llegan a las tropas ucranianas que luchan en el este de Ucrania son una fracción de lo que se necesita . En la mayoría de los casos, armas de reemplazo y las nuevas se destruyen mucho antes de que lleguen al frente.
Ante el fracaso inequívoco de la asistencia estadounidense y la afluencia de nuevas armas para rescatar a las fuerzas ucranianas de una destrucción segura, la administración Biden está desesperada por revertir la situación y salvar las apariencias. Polonia parece ofrecer una salida. Más importante aún, el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda y el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky han expresado el deseo de borrar las fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania.
Informes no confirmados de Varsovia indican que después de que Washington rechazara las propuestas de una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania, junto con la transferencia de aviones MIG-29 polacos a pilotos ucranianos, el estado mayor polaco recibió discretas instrucciones para formular planes de intervención en el conflicto ucraniano. al apoderarse de la parte occidental de Ucrania. Naturalmente, una acción militar de esta escala requeriría la aprobación de Kiev, pero dado el control de facto de Washington sobre el gobierno de Zelensky, la aprobación de la intervención militar polaca no debería ser un problema.
Presumiblemente, la administración Biden puede esperar que una colisión que involucre a rusos y polacos en cualquier forma, incluidos los ataques aéreos y con misiles contra las fuerzas polacas en el lado ucraniano de la frontera, podría requerir que el consejo de la OTAN se reúna y aborde el Artículo V de la OTAN tratado. No está claro si una intervención militar polaca en Ucrania justifica el compromiso de los miembros de la OTAN con la guerra contra Rusia. La acción aún se dejaría al juicio de cada estado miembro de la OTAN.
Lo más que cualquier analista puede decir con confianza en este momento es que la intervención militar polaca enfrentaría a los miembros de la OTAN con el espectro de la guerra con Rusia , el mismo desarrollo al que se oponen la mayoría de los miembros de la OTAN . Dejando de lado si las fuerzas terrestres polacas están listas para ejecutar la misión frente a la oposición rusa, la acción polaca satisfaría a los neoconservadores en Washington, DC Polonia bien podría ser la clave para ampliar la guerra de la OTAN con Rusia en Europa del Este.
¿Por qué? Porque el catalizador polaco del conflicto con Rusia presenta al pueblo estadounidense una guerra que los estadounidenses no quieren , pero que no pueden detener fácilmente. Tal guerra con Rusia sería una guerra que comenzó sin una evaluación objetiva de los intereses vitales estadounidenses, la distribución del poder dentro del sistema internacional o la existencia de amenazas concretas a la seguridad nacional de los Estados Unidos.

*Douglas Macgregor *_, Coronel (retirado) es miembro principal de _The American Conservative _, exasesor del Secretario de Defensa en la administración Trump, veterano de combate condecorado y autor de cinco libros. _

*The Threat of Polish Involvement in Ukraine - The American Conservative*


----------



## niraj (13 May 2022)

Y si me lo permite, comentarle que no solo en las zonas liberadas.
Hace tiempo, unos años ya, sigo en telegram al periodista ucraniano de Odessa Yuri Tkachiov. En este mismo foro he puesto algunos de sus telegram.








#87 Юрий Ткачев в рейтинге «Топ-50 блогеров Украины онлайн-рейтинг сайта Фокус — голосование завершено»


Юрий Ткачев #87 в рейтинге «Топ-50 блогеров Украины онлайн-рейтинг сайта Фокус — голосование завершено»




focus.ua





Amante de la física y la ciencia, combinaba sus artículos con otros sobre lo que ocurría en el país.
Incluso llegó a crear una recogida de firmas para evitar el cambio de nombre de un museo de Odessa, al que querían nombrar como uno de esos "nuevos héroes" de ucrania que lucharon en la SS hitlerianas.

Al inicio de la operación rusa, dijo que no iba a abandonar Odessa, que no tenía miedo ya que no había quebrantado las leyes del país....
Este es su último mensaje en telegram.

t.me/dadzibao/7106
Vienen a por mí, fue agradable charlar



Desde entonces no se ha vuelto a saber nada de él. En menos de un día todo lo escrito en su telegram se borrará por falta de actividad en la cuenta.
Esperemos que aparezca algún día


----------



## El-Mano (13 May 2022)

El de ayer y el de hoy, subs automáticos en español:


----------



## Hal8995 (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es lo que dice esta empresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pulsé ahí y es solo propaganda de la empresa y puestos de trabajo q ofrecen. No indica nada del asunto en cuestión.

Todo parece indicar que esa zona estaba monitoreada en directo por satélites. De ser cierto tendríamos vídeos de todo, como construyeron el pontón y los videos de los drones corrigiendo el tiro.

El que no haya Z ni siquiera dibujadas ya indica bastante, o V o O.

No podemos asegurar nada 100% pero hay que reconocer


amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056787
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056788



Que a estas alturas bombardeen una refinería y depósitos de gasolina y diesel en una localidad al Este del Dnieper es una pésima noticia.

Si lo meditamos habría que afirmar que el responsable de eso en Rusia debería recibir condena por alta traición. Y más con supremacía aérea, aunque sea no del todo total.

La de tropas q podrían haber sobrevivido con el enemigo sin combustible.

Ya el nombre parece una señal Kremenchung....que remen los chungos 

Que alguien me explique por favor como puede estar pasando esto.


----------



## Peineto (13 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057313
> 
> 
> Cuando hay un torrencial de propaganda de guerra aguanten el tipo.
> ...



El jefe del Pentágono no hizo la mili, si no sabría lo de reclamaciones al maestro armero.


----------



## Guaguei (13 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la mision insistente y obsesiva de usa es desgastar a Rusia y hacerle la guerra alli al lado de casa, si usa pide alto el fuego es por algo

yo siempre he pensado que si bien los avances rusos son lentos es normal, pero llegara un momento que seran muy rapidos, si Usa no inventa algo, como meter mercenarios de pago, gente del isis o lo que sea, personal otan en masa dificilmente

todos los ucranianos estan oponiendose a los avances rusos enlas lineas de avance, si Rusia decidiera de repente atacar la zona de Kiev otra vez les volveria a comer todo el terreno

cuando estas fuerzas ucranianas que lo dan todo en las lineas de avance pierdan capacidad u oficiales o a los mas cualificados y motivados, o esten agotados, llegara un momento que la resistencia sea nula y Ucrania sera tomada a placer en la cantidad que se quiera

tal vez Usa va viendo esto, o quiere un tiempo de refresco y reorganizacion para las tropas del frente, o cualquier otra cosa que ellos sabran o habran pensado o calculado, pero por buenas intenciones no es que piden ese cese el fuego a Rusia

ademas Jarkov ya esta lista para entrar en la lista de territorios liberados , asi como otras ciudades menores que ya se han liberado o van a serlo en breve

o incluso puede ser por razones economicas , por acabar ya la guerra esta y admitir derrota de la forma mas discreta posible, iendo de buenos, piediendo alto el fuego por los pobres Ucranianos, que les ha salido todo mal y no les esta beneficiando a los usanos ni a su gobierno, ni al dolar, ni a la reputacion y fidelidad internacional

al contrario que a rusia, que evidentemente va a tener un pequeño desgaste militar pero que le va a compensar enormemente con la liberacion de territorios, y la misma ucrania esta en juego


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí y los griegos y romanos. Abundan en los mosaicos. Y no digamos nada en la India.
> Pero en 1918 en ciertos países europeos ya no eran tan inocentes.



Finlandia, los Bálticos y Polonia exterminaron físicamente a toda la izquierda surgida de Octubre, eran nazis avant la lettre


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Finlandia, los Bálticos y Polonia exterminaron físicamente a toda la izquierda surgida de Octubre, eran nazis avant la lettre



Los Países Bálticos como sigan haciendo el tonto, y lo seguirán haciendo... Acaban anexionadas a Rusia de nuevo, una vez más...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Los Países Bálticos como sigan haciendo el tonto, y lo seguirán haciendo... Acaban anexionadas a Rusia de nuevo, una vez más...



Los Bastardos están acumulando un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, incluido el ejército de los Nacionales, y visto lo locos que están tanto los SS letones y meapilas, yo me espero un ataque a Rusia pensando que se enfrentan a un enemigo facil. A lo mejor ese es el plan del Monje, dejarles entrar hasta el lago Ilmen para luego aplastarlos en una nueva Bagration.


----------



## alfonbass (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Los Países Bálticos como sigan haciendo el tonto, y lo seguirán haciendo... Acaban anexionadas a Rusia de nuevo, una vez más...



Y luego se pregunta la gente "Jo, ez que no dicen en ocidente lo que me gutta a mi, que zemos buenoh", cuando justo después, aparece el mensaje de amenaza, como si el mundo fuera de una persona....la perdida del relato, desde el minuto cero con ese tipo de mensajes...

Aunque en realidad da igual, vienen de un doritero, pero, llega, es el problema


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Los Países Bálticos como sigan haciendo el tonto, y lo seguirán haciendo... Acaban anexionadas a Rusia de nuevo, una vez más...



Yo creo que será al revés, rusia acabará anexionada a los bálticos como siga haciendo el tonto.


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)




----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos están acumulando un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, incluido el ejército de los Nacionales, y visto lo locos que están tanto los SS letones y meapilas, yo me espero un ataque a Rusia pensando que se enfrentan a un enemigo facil. A lo mejor ese es el plan del Monje, dejarles entrar hasta el lago Ilmen para luego aplastarlos en una nueva Bagration.



Cuando Rusia declare oficialmente que está en guerra se acabó operación especial... Entrarían como objetivos no solo militares sino infraestructura civil y de todo tipo... Y eso en países con una inflación descomunal, con el gas cortado y demás... No les dura ni dos semanas


----------



## piru (13 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esos carros se apelotonaron porque un mal oficial permitió que lo hicieran, un dron los visualizo por la noche y la artilleria Ucra se puso las botas ... Los rusos lo han reconocido en sus partes de guerra pero también se ha dejado dicho que al final ha cruzado el rio y ahora estan a la retaguardia de las tropas que estan en Severodonets y Lisichanks. Son perdidas como habrán sufrido los ucranianos en otras ocasiones ... Esto es una guerra y no se gana y se pierde por la cantidad de fotos que se hagan. No se ven cadaveres porque una unidad cercana acudio en ayuda de los bombardeados.



Por partes:

1- Si un dron ukra grabó esas imágenes y corrigió el tiro de la artillería ¿Dónde está el video del momento de la cacería?
2- Por qué los ukras no han montado un video completo para rularlo por YTube?
3- Por qué tenemos tan pocas imágenes?
4- Por qué no han dado la geolocalización del puto cruce? 
5- Por qué no explican quién ha disparado la munición anticarro que ha reventado esos carros? Porque eso la artillería no lo puede hacer


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos están acumulando un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, incluido el ejército de los Nacionales, y visto lo locos que están tanto los SS letones y meapilas, yo me espero un ataque a Rusia pensando que se enfrentan a un enemigo facil. A lo mejor ese es el plan del Monje, dejarles entrar hasta el lago Ilmen para luego aplastarlos en una nueva Bagration.



Es la finta máxima. Dejarte matar unas decemas de miles de soldados para aparentar una falsa debilidad. Sin duda los rusos son un pueblo superior


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Cuando Rusia declare oficialmente que está en guerra se acabó operación especial... Entrarían como objetivos no solo militares sino infraestructura civil y de todo tipo... Y eso en países con una inflación descomunal, con el gas cortado y demás... No les dura ni dos semanas



A esos mierdas se la suda, se creen en misión divina, como los talibanes cristianos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La amenaza de la participación polaca en Ucrania *
> La guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania ha evolucionado, pero no de la manera que predijeron los observadores occidentales.
> 
> 
> ...




Polonia no le dura a Rusia ni un telediario si se mete en Ucrania.
Sobre todo porque además los rusos aquí no tendrían reparo alguno. Bombardearían a polacos en suelo ucraniano.
Joder, es el sueño humedo de cualquier ruso.

Quizá solo entonces entenderán los occidentales el poder real de destrucción de Rusia.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo creo que será al revés, rusia acabará anexionada a los bálticos como siga haciendo el tonto.



Ostiaaaa El Rey de los Tontos jajaja


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos están acumulando un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, incluido el ejército de los Nacionales, y visto lo locos que están tanto los SS letones y meapilas, yo me espero un ataque a Rusia pensando que se enfrentan a un enemigo facil. A lo mejor ese es el plan del Monje, dejarles entrar hasta el lago Ilmen para luego aplastarlos en una nueva Bagration.



Es la finta máxima. Dejarte matar unas decemas de miles de soldados para aparentar debilidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es la finta máxima. Dejarte matar unas decemas de miles de soldados para aparentar debilidad.



Matar a cien mil nazis banderistas no sale gratis.


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pulsé ahí y es solo propaganda de la empresa y puestos de trabajo q ofrecen. No indica nada del asunto en cuestión.
> 
> Todo parece indicar que esa zona estaba monitoreada en directo por satélites. De ser cierto tendríamos vídeos de todo, como construyeron el pontón y los videos de los drones corrigiendo el tiro.
> 
> ...



Llevas un par de post de retraso, ese link es el de la empresa a la cual el periódico adjudica el informe, por otro lado quienes son los que quieren cruzar el río? Y cómo vas a ver la z si les han volado la torreta


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Entrarían como objetivos no solo militares sino infraestructura civil y de todo tipo... Y eso en países con una inflación descomunal, con el gas cortado y demás... No les dura ni dos semanas



Para que luego no haya confusión, me puedes decir otra vez de cuantos meses son las semanas del calendario ruso?


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Matar a cien mil nazis banderistas no sale gratis.



Si te sale a un millón aprox de muertos, un gran negocio sin duda.


----------



## Hal8995 (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Llevas un par de post de retraso, ese link es el de la empresa a la cual el periódico adjudica el informe, por otro lado quienes son los que quieren cruzar el río? Y cómo vas a ver la z si les han volado la torreta



Todos llevaban la Z en la torreta y a todos les han volado la torreta. Ninguno llevaba la Z en el cuerpo del carro, nunca la llevan ahí verdad ? Y ese es el motivo por lo que no se vé ninguna Z. 

Si si...ya me estás convenciendo


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Todos llevaban la Z en la torreta y a todos les han volado la torreta. Ninguno llevaba la Z en el cuerpo del carro, nunca la llevan ahí verdad ? Y ese es el motivo por lo que no se vé ninguna Z.
> 
> Si si...ya me estás convenciendo



Que si, que los Ukras iban a cruzar el río no se sabe para qué y les han hecho una emboscada, contento.?


----------



## alexforum (13 May 2022)

Tiene gracia que sea USA y no ucrania quien llame a Rusia para hablar de un alto el fuego…

por si a alguien le quedaba alguna duda de quienes están luchando realmente en esta guerra


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Krasny Liman, 12/05/2022, las plantaciones forestales están llenas de cadáveres de murciélagos ucranianos, los terbats son principalmente de las regiones occidentales y locales ...
Éter habla de TREScientos muertos


Krasny Liman, los nuestros tienen MUCHOS heridos, también hay muchos "200". Rendidos dicen otras 60 personas


Mensaje LPR-13, BAJAS DE LA APU en el Triangulo y el Cuadrado ya son mas de 1000 (MIL) combatientes…
Zelensky eres un idiota...


Yo explico
Límite-SEVERODONETSK-LISICHANSK se llama TRIÁNGULO en el aire
SLAVYANSK-KRAMATORSK se llama el CUADRADO


Krivoy Rog, 12/05/2022, se detectaron tanques T-72 entregados por Polonia ...


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)

Krasny Liman pronto será tomado, está 100 por ciento rodeado, pero aún queda mucho trabajo por hacer... El mapa pronto se pondrá muy rojo... 13/05/2022


Reconocimiento en Krasny Liman, el resto de la guarnición de las Fuerzas Armadas es de aproximadamente 400 personas, el bk termina, el camino a Slavyansk está siendo atravesado ... Su situación es deplorable
12/05/2022


RADIO AIR el 11/05/2022, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk es de unas 1.500 personas, por lo que no hay que hacerse ilusiones de que hay 12.000 soldados de la Wehrmacht ucraniana


El alcalde de Krasny Liman Alexander Zhuravlev abandonó la ciudad el 12/05/2022


La administración de la ciudad de Slavyansk salió de la ciudad hacia Dnepropetrovsk el 12/05/2022


Todos los helicópteros derribados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante el último mes son helicópteros comprados y pedidos a la Federación Rusa para el Ejército afgano en el período 2014-2021... Diversión, sin embargo


----------



## Hal8995 (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que si, que los Ukras iban a cruzar el río no se sabe para qué y les han hecho una emboscada, contento.?



Pero tú has visto los mapas ? 
No has visto que los ukras han hecho tb cabeza de puente cruzando un río para intentar estrangular cerca de Izyum ? Pues si lo han hecho es posible que haya sido ahí o en otros intentos cercanos .

O es que las contraofensivas ukras, alguna hay, nunca cruzan un río ?

Empiezo a creer que ya vienes con la creencia inalterable.

Eres un troll pagado ?


----------



## terro6666 (13 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero tú has visto los mapas ?
> No has visto que los ukras han hecho tb cabeza de puente cruzando un río para intentar estrangular cerca de Izyum ? Pues si lo han hecho es posible que haya sido ahí o en otros intentos cercanos .
> 
> O es que las contraofensivas ukras, alguna hay, nunca cruzan un río ?
> ...



Si, los Ukras desplegando grandes formaciones, pero no les habían destruido casi todos los tanques? Que les han follado dos batallones en una sola acción, asumelo serás más feliz.


----------



## xFuckoffx (13 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Para que luego no haya confusión, me puedes decir otra vez de cuantos meses son las semanas del calendario ruso?



Jajajajja, a veces eres gracioso, enhorabuena Bufón.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> t.me/kornilov1968/10417
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057302
> 
> Politólogo Vladimir Kornilov @kornilov1968
> ...



Sigo sin entender porque no mandan 100.000 soldados más para no tener que ir retirándose, realmente si eres pro ruso mejor callatelo porque no sabes cuando tardaran en irse los rusos y dejarte a manos de los nazis de Aydar y Azov, esta guerra es muy rara y me huele a que hay pasteleos bajo la mesa, algo que le encanta a Putiniano que por c. Quiere seguir teniendo a los satánicos como socios.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (13 May 2022)

Robot siendo descargado en #Mariupol para ayudar en la tarea de limpiar la ciudad y el campo circundante de minas ucranianas


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque no mandan 100.000 soldados más para no tener que ir retirándose, realmente si eres pro ruso mejor callatelo porque no sabes cuando tardaran en irse los rusos y dejarte a manos de los nazis de Aydar y Azov, esta guerra es muy rara y me huele a que hay pasteleos bajo la mesa, algo que le encanta a Putiniano que por c. Quiere seguir teniendo a los satánicos como socios.



No es rara en absoluto. Están haciendo exactamente lo que dijeron que iban a hacer: las repúblicas, destruir el ejército ukro, anular su capacidad industrial y acabar con los paramilitares nazis.

Otra cosa es que tu, con todo lo rebelde y listo que te crees que eres, te tragues la propaganda de la OTAN y te creas que los rusos quieren lo que los yankis dicen que quieren. Que por cierto los dias pares es una cosa y los impares otra. 

Después de dos meses es evidente que Putin no mentía y se está limitando a conseguir lo que dijo que quería conseguir más el corredor a Crimea, que ese ya no lo sueltan.

Una vez que tengan eso asegurado, si los ukros no se rinden y firman la paz, se plantearán si seguir o no hasta el rio y tomar Odessa.


----------



## Edu.R (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es rara en absoluto. Están haciendo exactamente lo que dijeron que iban a hacer: las repúblicas, destruir el ejército ukro, anular su capacidad industrial y acabar con los paramilitares nazis.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tu, con todo lo rebelde y listo que te crees que eres, te tragues la propaganda de la OTAN y te creas que los rusos quieren lo que los yankis dicen que quieren.
> 
> Después de dos meses es evidente que Putin no mentía y se está limitando a conseguir lo que dijo que quería conseguir más el corredor a Crimea, que ese ya no lo sueltan.



Claro, y para eso invaden Ucrania desde Bielorrusia para intentar tomar Kiev, y cuando ven que no pueden, se retiran.

Que Rusia se metió a saco por todos los lados, a ver que pasaba, y cuando vio que no le daba para la Champions, se centró en la Supercopa.

Lo demás son cuentos. Nadie gasta fuerzas en intentar tomar la capital de un pais si no es un objetivo, por muy sobrado que vaya.


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Los yankees reclaman ? Que se vayan al infierno.


----------



## mazuste (13 May 2022)

Putin, hace 6 años sobre Finlandia y la OTAN

* "Hemos retirado todas nuestras fuerzas armadas de las fronteras de Finlandia *
_*a una profundidad de 1.500 kilómetros. Y, a pesar de la tensión en la región del Mar
Báltico, no se ha hecho nada que pueda preocupar a los finlandeses.
Por cierto, estamos haciendo esto sobre la base del estatus neutral de Finlandia.
Imaginemos que Finlandia entra en la OTAN. Esto significa que tropas finlandesas
ya no serán independientes, soberanas en el pleno sentido de la palabra. Pasarán
a formar parte de la infraestructura militar de la OTAN, que aparecerá de repente
en las fronteras de la Federación Rusa.
¿Cree que seguiremos actuando así: hemos retirado nuestras tropas a lo largo 
de 1.500 kilómetros, por lo que se quedarán allí, o qué? Apreciamos el estatus de
neutralidad de Finlandia, lo tratamos con respeto, pero no nos corresponde decidir 
esta cuestión. Parafraseando la declaración de uno de mis amigos finlandeses,
podría decir que la organización de la OTAN probablemente estaría encantada de *_
*luchar contra Rusia hasta el último soldado finlandés. ¿Lo necesitas?"*

@dimsmirnov175 (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.)


----------



## alexforum (13 May 2022)

USA propone a Rusia un alto el fuego. Por favor Vladimir, danos tiempo a darles los cursillos en las nuevas armas


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> *Claro, y para eso invaden Ucrania desde Bielorrusia para intentar tomar Kiev, y cuando ven que no pueden, se retiran.*
> 
> Que Rusia se metió a saco por todos los lados, a ver que pasaba, y cuando vio que no le daba para la Champions, se centró en la Supercopa.
> 
> Lo demás son cuentos. Nadie gasta fuerzas en intentar tomar la capital de un pais si no es un objetivo, por muy sobrado que vaya.



Eso es claramente un intento de acojonar al enemigo, ver si cunde el pánico y se rinde a la primera. De paso les dejas el ejército y la infraestructura militar de esa zona bien machacaos y descojonaos e impides que ayuden a los de Dombas.

Yo me remito a los hechos. Qué dijo Putin explícitamente que quería? Lo sabeis todos. Que está haciendo? Conseguir exactamente lo que dijo que quería y nada más.

Desde mi punto de vista es un error, como fue un error no entrar en 2014. Dentro de 5 años van a tener que invadir otra vez, entonces ya en serio y sin compasión ....


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> USA propone a Rusia un alto el fuego. Por favor Vladimir, danos tiempo a darles los cursillos en las nuevas armas



Nada ahora viene @EGO defensor de la prensa occidental a decir que es falso, y están ganando la guerra jajaja


----------



## NS 4 (13 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> No hay suficientes recursos minerales (Li, Cu, Co, Ni, tierras raras, etc ...) en este planeta para hacer la "transición ecológica"
> 
> ...



En revisionismo histerico...en genaro...en tercermundializacion de las viejas naciones europedas...en lgtbihjklmnñopqrstuvwxyz...cuñadologia climatica...eutanasiamiento voluntario o no...estupidizacion via inyecciones transgenicas...gripalizacion del feto, no humano...


----------



## crocodile (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es rara en absoluto. Están haciendo exactamente lo que dijeron que iban a hacer: las repúblicas, destruir el ejército ukro, anular su capacidad industrial y acabar con los paramilitares nazis.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tu, con todo lo rebelde y listo que te crees que eres, te tragues la propaganda de la OTAN y te creas que los rusos quieren lo que los yankis dicen que quieren. Que por cierto los dias pares es una cosa y los impares otra.
> 
> ...



Lo de que me creo o me dejo de creer sobra, yo nunca entro en temas personales, haga usted el favor de hacer igual. Saludos.


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

*Sobresaliente análisis sobre lo acontecido en el paso del río y los blindados supuestamente destruidos.*

Quien tenga un rato que le eche un vistazo porque merece mucho la pena.


----------



## Nico (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porque no mandan 100.000 soldados más para no tener que ir retirándose




Hoy hacía la "Gran Clapham" y me quedé pensando en los TIEMPOS.

El buen clima durará en Ucrania hasta Octubre o Noviembre, para ese entonces empezará la nieve y muchas cosas se paralizarán.
Si a eso sumas que para ese momento el gas ruso (ya embargado o cortado) impactará en la ecuación energética de Occidente, y eso sin hablar de los costes...

Si Rusia resuelve el expediente YA, las decisiones y negociaciones se aceleran (muy al gusto norteamericano).
Si los objetivos se completan para Octubre, no sólo que encontrarás a los norteamericanos pensando en otra cosa (se aburren rápido), sino a los europeos totalmente "sensibilizados" en su "resiliencia" feminista, con los precios por las nubes y el invierno próximo a llegar -y ya convencidos que no vendrá gas de otro lado-.

¿Cómo ves el inicio de las negociaciones ahí?  

*Paciencia y timing de ajedrecista*. No sólo es el escenario bélico, sino la negociación posterior para darle forma al futuro escenario.

¿Cuánto dura el efecto de la propaganda?
¿Cuánto necesitas para ver el aumento de precios corroer las economías?
¿Cuándo empieza a soplar el viento gélido y te empiezas a preocupar más por tus estufas y calefactores antes que por el recital de Bono en el metro de Kiev?

Los rusos tienen lo que queda de *Mayo, Junio, Julio, Agosto, Septiembre y Octubre* para llegar al momento óptimo, del modo preciso y adecuado.

En EE.UU. la temporada de béisbol empieza a tomar forma (menos ucrania y más bates), la de Básquet se aproxima a los Play Off (y con la Pandemia faltó emoción el año pasado, este pinta bien). ¿Ucrania? ¿Dónde queda Ucrania?


----------



## alexforum (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Nada ahora viene @EGO defensor de la prensa occidental a decir que es falso, y están ganando la guerra jajaja



Jooo Putin, un alto el fuego andaaaa es que no nos das tiempo a darles los cursillos anda troooon!!
A los peluqueros que hemos reclutado como carne de cañón ya no nos da tiempo ni a darle un PDF con instrucciones de cómo usar las armas!!

y que hay del refrito de armas que hemos enviado? Déjanos organizar la logística que está todo muy desorganizadoo!!


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

Mapa del frente de guerra.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps

Es bastante fiel a las noticias y actualidad del conflicto. Se ve hasta la pequeña meseta sur de Azovstal que perdió hace pocos días Azov.


----------



## LIRDISM (13 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si, los Ukras desplegando grandes formaciones, pero no les habían destruido casi todos los tanques? Que les han follado dos batallones en una sola acción, asumelo serás más feliz.



Todavía queda para esclarecer lo sucedido pero ni de coña se ha destrozado una sola BTG, no se ven cadáveres y el ingeniero de twiter es fake al decir que atacaron con aviones


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> *Sobresaliente análisis sobre lo acontecido en el paso del río y los blindados supuestamente destruidos.*
> 
> Quien tenga un rato que le eche un vistazo porque merece mucho la pena.



Este es mejor si cabe! http://defensepoliticsasia.com/Ukraine/

Gracias por el video!


----------



## dabuti (13 May 2022)

Se me saltan las lágrimas ante tanta mentira y propaganda.

*El comentarista ucraniano de Eurovisión 2022 narra el festival desde un refugio antibombas
*








El comentarista ucraniano de Eurovisión 2022 narra el festival desde un refugio antibombas


Timur Miroshnychenko, que ya condujo la edición de 2017 en Kiev, retransmite su labor a través de un búnker, donde está protegido ante la invasión rusa en el país




vertele.eldiario.es


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, y para eso invaden Ucrania desde Bielorrusia para intentar tomar Kiev, y cuando ven que no pueden, se retiran.
> 
> Que Rusia se metió a saco por todos los lados, a ver que pasaba, y cuando vio que no le daba para la Champions, se centró en la Supercopa.
> 
> Lo demás son cuentos. Nadie gasta fuerzas en intentar tomar la capital de un pais si no es un objetivo, por muy sobrado que vaya.




Posiblemente intentaron con eso derrocar inmediatamente al Zelensky para evitar una guerra más larga. Por H o por B no lo consiguieron y entonces no les quedaría otra que el Plan B de irse al Donbas y desde allí palante a sangre y fuego.

Saludos.


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Se me saltan las lágrimas ante tanta mentira y propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mañana va a ser un descaró el festival jajajaaja.

Ojala gane Ucrania para que se vea la farsa y el ridículo de occidente. Tal cual..


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es rara en absoluto. Están haciendo exactamente lo que dijeron que iban a hacer: las repúblicas, destruir el ejército ukro, anular su capacidad industrial y acabar con los paramilitares nazis.
> 
> Otra cosa es que tu, con todo lo rebelde y listo que te crees que eres, te tragues la propaganda de la OTAN y te creas que los rusos quieren lo que los yankis dicen que quieren. Que por cierto los dias pares es una cosa y los impares otra.
> 
> ...



Hoy ya los "Youtubers" hablan del fracaso del la toma de Jarkov ¿Cómo si alguna vez hubieran intentado tomarla (más allá del primer día por si tocaba la flauta).

En occidente se inventan las pretensiones rusas y luego, cuando no se cumplen, dicen que han fracasado. 

Y lo peor es que los propios informadores se contradicen, como el subnormal e inculto Galileo, que con toda su puta ignorancia es capaz de decir en un solo tuit que los rusos se retiran de Jarkov y que las tropas (que iban a tomar supuestamente la segunda ciudad más grande de ucrania,) son bisoños mal equipados.

como decía el otro día Esparza ¿vaya guerra más rara donde nunca se informa de las bajas de los ucranianos? Aun espero que el puto ignorante de Galileo informe alguna vez de una derrota ucraniana.


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

Limpieza de un bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por militares rusos.


----------



## pemebe (13 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se qué nombre tendrá en las logias del poder pero son decenas de noticias sobre la hermandad de Putin y Macron. Putin es el "ángel caído" rebelde del NWO



Zelensky, en una entrevista con la televisión italiana Rai1, ha confirmado que Macron le había propuesto hacer concesiones a la soberanía de Ucrania con el fin de presentar una opción para salvar la cara de Putin. "No estamos dispuestos a perder territorio para salvar algo para alguien" - añadió Zelensky

Azovstal es la clave.


----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> Limpieza de un bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por militares rusos.



En distintos canales Ucranianos están borrando esos videos, porque decían que eran Ucranianos limpiando rusos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> USA propone a Rusia un alto el fuego. Por favor Vladimir, danos tiempo a darles los cursillos en las nuevas armas




Las condiciones de Rusia son cristalinas al respecto por lo que tengo entendido. Solo si Ucrania cede oficialmente Crimea a Rusia y reconoce la independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Y si no pues a seguir el baile.

Saludos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (13 May 2022)

Tienen hasta finales de septiembre hasta que llegue el frio para conseguir nuevo proveedor. Que saquen la chequera y le paguen al tío Sam, si tanto les gusta.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 May 2022)

‘Declare it to a doctor, and it’s over’: Ukrainian women face harsh reality of Poland’s abortion laws


Women turn to aid groups for help, with many unaware their rights to reproductive healthcare have vanished upon crossing the border




www.theguardian.com


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> *Lo de que me creo o me dejo de creer sobra, yo nunca entro en temas personales,* haga usted el favor de hacer igual. Saludos.



Ayer te metiste conmigo y me llamaste globalista satánico o algo así ....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este vídeo es brutal.
> Un cuerpo de un muerto CRISTIANO, siendo vapuleado por los judíos sionistas.





“entrometiéndose”




Por cierto, tenía nacionalidad norteamericana.


----------



## alnitak (13 May 2022)

*occidente acaba de informar que NO VA A ENVIAR MAS ARMAS A UCRANIA*

*Y QUE UCRANIA DEBE RENDIRSE YA*


----------



## Roedr (13 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania se va a rendir en los proximos dias



¿Les ha dado USA permiso?


----------



## dabuti (13 May 2022)

GPhillips hace una hora en Mariupol.


----------



## NPI (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Hoy ya los "Youtubers" hablan del fracaso del la toma de Jarkov ¿Cómo si alguna vez hubieran intentado tomarla (más allá del primer día por si tocaba la flauta).
> 
> En occidente se inventan las pretensiones rusas y luego, cuando no se cumplen, dicen que han fracasado.
> 
> ...



Ese "usuario" que será más bien un robot(bot) más del pájaro azul nunca va a decir nada.


----------



## Roedr (13 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *occidente acaba de informar que NO VA A ENVIAR MAS ARMAS A UCRANIA
> 
> Y QUE UCRANIA DEBE RENDIRSE YA*



Gracias por informarnos. A ver si le llega la noticia al Pentágono.


----------



## alnitak (13 May 2022)

Suiza , el SNB, amenaza con subir los tipos de interes al.2% lo que llevaria a europa al.default 

ante esto europa va a decidir suspender cualwuier embargo a rusia y dejar de apoyar a ucrania

GAME OVER

PUTIN GANA


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Las condiciones de Rusia son cristalinas al respecto por lo que tengo entendido. Solo si Ucrania cede oficialmente Crimea a Rusia y reconoce la independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk.
> 
> Y si no pues a seguir el baile.
> 
> Saludos.



Ni de coña.

Crimea sin Jerson no se puede mantener.

Crimea y Jerson sin el corredor de Zaporiyia que los una al Dombass, tampoco.

¿Pero realmente no veis que las zonas que realmente quiere Rusia para una negociación de mínimos, están tomadas y bien tomadas?

Podremos discutir si el resto de Zaporiyia, que si Jarkov u Odessa.....pero lo que he dicho antes, esas regiones son innegociables.


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *occidente acaba de informar que NO VA A ENVIAR MAS ARMAS A UCRANIA
> 
> Y QUE UCRANIA DEBE RENDIRSE YA*



¿fuentes?


----------



## alnitak (13 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Gracias por informarnos. A ver si le llega la noticia al Pentágono.




chupa payaso


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*La inflación interanual se acelera un 17,8% en Rusia en abril.*
La inflación, que lleva meses disparada en *Rusia*, se aceleró aún más en abril, hasta el 17,8% interanual, según datos de la agencia de estadística Rosstat publicados el viernes, su nivel más alto desde 2002.

En comparación con abril de 2021, los precios de los alimentos han aumentado un 20,5%. Entre los más afectados se encuentran los productos básicos: cereales (+35,5%), pasta (+29,6%), mantequilla (+26,1%) y frutas y verduras (+33,0%).

El precio del material audiovisual, como las teles, aumentó un 22,7% y los precios de los materiales de construcción un 27,5%.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 May 2022)

buenos chispazos veo alli en el seno de la hermandad eslava
bah, nada que el kremlin no solucione con unos buenos exterminios y dejar ucrania novomordor suave suave como una patena



Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## Guanotopía (13 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> GPhillips hace una hora en Mariupol.



Eso tiene que ser un estudio de cine gigante, según dice la otan y sus palmeros, Mariupol ha sido arrasada por los rusos.


----------



## zapatitos (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Ni de coña.
> 
> Crimea sin Jerson no se puede mantener.
> 
> ...




Esas son las condiciones que difundió Rusia a principios de marzo para un alto el fuego, más una nueva Constitución en Ucrania donde se asegure su neutralidad y que nunca pertenecerá ni a la OTAN ni a la UE.

Eso es lo último que se yo pero podría ser que ahora la cosa hubiera cambiado. Si es así podrías explicar cuales son sus nuevas exigencias.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

Vamos a ver,os creeis que es casualidad que los rusos se retiraran de Kiev y ahora de jarkov? 

Es simplemente que les están dando para el pelo y se les hacía inasumible aguantar la posición, si esto sigue así, luego vendrá que se retiran de izum, luego kerson, y así una detrás de otra


----------



## Arraki (13 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Este es mejor si cabe! Ukraine - Defense Politics Asia
> 
> Gracias por el video!



Coñe no se si me lo dices en coña o no, porque es el mismo fulano


----------



## rejon (13 May 2022)

*Las potencias occidentales refuerzan su apoyo a Ucrania frente a Rusia.*
La Unión Europea (UE) anunció este viernes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a *Ucrania* y el G7 prometió apoyar a Kiev "hasta la victoria" frente a la invasión rusa.

La ofensiva lanzada por Moscú el 24 de febrero contra la exrepública soviética está provocando nuevos alineamientos regionales, con Suecia y Finlandia dispuestas a integrarse en la OTAN, así como temores de desestabilización en zonas separatistas prorrusas de otros países, como Moldavia y Georgia.

En una reunión en Alemania de los siete países más ricos del planeta (G7), la UE anunció 500 millones de euros (unos 520 millones de dólares) en apoyo militar suplementario a *Ucrania*, lo que eleva el aporte total del bloque a 2.000 millones de euros.


----------



## SanRu (13 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esas son las condiciones que difundió Rusia a principios de marzo para un alto el fuego, más una nueva Constitución en Ucrania donde se asegure su neutralidad y que nunca pertenecerá ni a la OTAN ni a la UE.
> 
> Eso es lo último que se yo pero podría ser que ahora la cosa hubiera cambiado. Si es así podrías explicar cuales son sus nuevas exigencias.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que digan las palabras me importan un carajo. Solo me importa lo que digan los movimientos militares. Las palabras se las lleva el viento y se usan para lograr objetivos diversos, que no tiene por qué coincidir con la realidad.


----------



## kelden (13 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Hoy ya los "Youtubers" hablan del fracaso del la toma de Jarkov ¿Cómo si alguna vez hubieran intentado tomarla (más allá del primer día por si tocaba la flauta).
> 
> En occidente se inventan las pretensiones rusas y luego, cuando no se cumplen, dicen que han fracasado.
> 
> ...



Aver .... Galileo no es ningún "informador". Es un julai que escribe en twitter y publica videos en youtube y al que otros julais le pagan algo por verlos, nada más.

No se ... si quereis estar informados leed la prensa china e india. Hasta en la yanki publican cosas de provecho. Y de verdad, dejad twitter y toda esa morralla, ahí no hay más que verduleras y alcahuetas.


----------



## Oso Polar (13 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> el TG de wagner tambien echa humo
> 
> _Leyendo (viendo) Voenkor Kotenka, Jura Podolyaka sobre los acontecimientos de Belogorovka.
> 
> ...



Confirma mi presunción que hay equipo ruso y ucraniano destruido, pero las imágenes no muestran todo lo ocurrido y hay mucha niebla de guerra. Sin embargo acusar que esto es debido a un mal planteamiento tampoco lo puedo creer ya que solo contamos con unas pocos fotos y todas del lado ucraniano. 
Mucho general de sillón en todos lados.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Viendo que Turquía quiere vetar la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN no me parece ya tan bueno el ofrecimiento que hizo de rescatar a los Ucranianos de Azovstal y llevarlos a Turquía hasta el final del conflicto... Me da que todavía vamos a acabar mal con Turquía y que Turquía anda mirando que hay al este...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

los trolos orcos con novormordor
oso ponzoños todo mojon no cojon





rejon dijo:


> *La inflación interanual se acelera un 17,8% en Rusia en abril.*
> La inflación, que lleva meses disparada en *Rusia*, se aceleró aún más en abril, hasta el 17,8% interanual, según datos de la agencia de estadística Rosstat publicados el viernes, su nivel más alto desde 2002.
> 
> En comparación con abril de 2021, los precios de los alimentos han aumentado un 20,5%. Entre los más afectados se encuentran los productos básicos: cereales (+35,5%), pasta (+29,6%), mantequilla (+26,1%) y frutas y verduras (+33,0%).
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (14 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Lo que digan las palabras me importan un carajo. Solo me importa lo que digan los movimientos militares. Las palabras se las lleva el viento y se usan para lograr objetivos diversos, que no tiene por qué coincidir con la realidad.




Osease que no tienes nada que avale lo que has escrito. Vale ya me ha quedado claro y lo entendí perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver,os creeis que es casualidad que los rusos se retiraran de Kiev y ahora de jarkov?
> 
> Es simplemente que les están dando para el pelo y se les hacía inasumible aguantar la posición, si esto sigue así, luego vendrá que se retiran de izum, luego kerson, y así una detrás de otra




Qué pasa? El los ukros tienen superpoderes en Jarkov y se giñan en Dombas o Jersón?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

El turco como buen vendealfombras de bazar quiere sacar algo a cambio, nada mas



rejon dijo:


> Viendo que Turquía quiere vetar la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN no me parece ya tan bueno el ofrecimiento que hizo de rescatar a los Ucranianos de Azovstal y llevarlos a Turquía hasta el final del conflicto... Me da que todavía vamos a acabar mal con Turquía y que Turquía anda mirando que hay al este...


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aver .... Galileo no es ningún "informador". Es un julai que escribe en twitter y publica videos en youtube y al que otros julais le pagan algo por verlos, nada más.
> 
> No se ... si quereis estar informados leed la prensa china e india. Hasta en la yanki publican cosas de provecho.



Yo estoy informado de lo que está realmente pasando. Pero siendo español es casi imposible no toparse con Galileo, Will Pulido, Yago y un largo etc.

No son mis fuentes, lo que no significa que no los lea pq por desgracia es necesario saber que piensa tu vecino para tomar medidas. Si una placa de policía no es un escudo antihostias, la verdad tampoco.

Hoy, por ejemplo, tres julais estaban el gym hablando de la guerra y los tres vomitaban toda la mierda que dicen esos medios.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Rusia niega que vaya a cortar el suministro de gas a Finlandia en represalia a su posible entrada en la OTAN.*

Rusia ha negado que haya intenciones de cortar el suministro de gas a Finlandia a partir de este viernes en represalia a la muy posible entrada del país nórdico en la OTAN en las próximas fechas, unos rumores que ha calificado como "otro engaño periodístico".

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha recordado que la empresa pública Gazprom lleva gas a varios países en Europa, incluidos Estados de la OTAN y ha puesto de relieve que la compañía "ha demostrado repetidamente su fiabilidad como suministradora de recursos energéticos".

"Es probable que estos informes sean solo otro engaño periodístico", ha zanjado Peskov, aunque ha recordado también que hay un nuevo régimen de pago después de que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, decretase la entrega de gas a cambio de rublos.

"No estoy seguro de los detalles de cómo pagan las empresas finlandesas, ni cuando tienen que hacerlo, y si lo hacen bajo las nuevas reglas", ha señalado el portavoz del Kremlin, informa la agencia rusa TASS.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...513163315.html


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Osease que no tienes nada que avale lo que has escrito. Vale ya me ha quedado claro y lo entendí perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues has entendido mierda mierda. 

Te he dicho que las palabras no tiene valor, pero lo que digan movimientos militares sí. 

La única duda es si yo se interpretar movimiento militares o no.


----------



## Billy Ray (14 May 2022)

_Presidente #Putin: Toda la responsabilidad de la crisis actual y sus consecuencias recae en las élites occidentales, que están dispuestas a sacrificar al resto del mundo en aras de preservar su dominio global._


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> *Confirma mi presunción que hay equipo ruso y ucraniano destruido,* pero las imágenes no muestran todo lo ocurrido y hay mucha niebla de guerra. Sin embargo acusar que esto es debido a un mal planteamiento tampoco lo puedo creer ya que solo contamos con unas pocos fotos y todas del lado ucraniano.
> Mucho general de sillón en todos lados.



Tanto si los chismes destruidos son rusos como si son ucranianos, es un hecho aislado irrelevante para el desarrollo de la guerra.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Lunes, miércoles y viernes: Amenazar con destruir países europeos y llamarles nazis. 
Martes, jueves y sabados: Llorar por el incremento de la rusofobia en Europa y culpar a la OTAN de ello.
Domingos: Un poco de cada.


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué pasa? El los ukros tienen superpoderes en Jarkov y se giñan en Dombas o Jersón?



Y en Kiev. y en Sumy......

Lo mejor de su ejército allí desplegado. Las regiones que han causado la guerra y que son el motivo de disputa....y no hacen más que perder territorio, incluso pierden las regiones estratégicas en las cuales de apoyan esas regiones en disputa....

...pero oye, que en Jarkov se han retirado de varios pueblos y ya han llegado a la frontera con Rusia.

¿La frontera con Rusia? pero no comparten ya miles de km de frontera ¿porque es un triunfo compartir unas decenas más de frontera?


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lunes, miércoles y viernes: Amenazar con destruir países europeos y llamarles nazis.
> Martes, jueves y sabados: Llorar por el incremento de la rusofobia en Europa y culpar a la OTAN de ello.
> Domingos: Un poco de cada.



Lunes, miércoles y viernes follar con la hermana mayor de rejón. Martes, jueves y sábados con la pequeña. Los domingos con las dos ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Intrucciones.
1º pincha el siguente BSO

2º Despliega el video y silencia el sonido


EL FALLERO ESTA EN LA CASA


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Y en Kiev. y en Sumy......
> 
> Lo mejor de su ejército allí desplegado. Las regiones que han causado la guerra y que son el motivo de disputa....y no hacen más que perder territorio, incluso pierden las regiones estratégicas en las cuales de apoyan esas regiones en disputa....
> 
> ...



Llegan a la frontera y se paran? Vaya ofensiva de mierda ....  

Lo cierto es que los rusos van y vienen por donde les da la puta gana y los otros no pueden hacer nada para evitarlo.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lunes, miércoles y viernes follar con la hermana mayor de rejón. Martes, jueves y sábados con la pequeña. Los domingos con las dos ...



Y con tu puta madre cuando??????todos los dias de la semana


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

Cuanto va a tardar IZUM en convertirse en la proxima FINTA hajajajajajahajaa
FALLERO IS IN DA HAUS


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ayer te metiste conmigo y me llamaste globalista satánico o algo así ....



Creo que se confunde pero por si acaso mis disculpas.


----------



## unaie (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En mayo de 1934, Polonia firma un tratado de no agresión con la URSS.
> En marzo de 1939, Inglaterra firma un tratado con Polonia, garantizando
> que el Reino Unido defenderá a Polonia contra un ataque.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo la secuencia de los hechos suena a que Alemania va a invadir Finlandia.


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Llegan a la frontera y se paran? Vaya ofensiva de mierda ....
> 
> Lo cierto es que los rusos van y vienen por donde les da la puta gana y los otros no pueden hacer nada para evitarlo.



Nuestro problema es que desconocemos por qué los rusos van y vienen y por que hacen algunas cosas y eso es aprovechado por otros para inventarse un relato.


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que se confunde pero por si acaso mis disculpas.



Pues si me confundo, disculpa tu también la puya de antes ....


----------



## xFuckoffx (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lunes, miércoles y viernes follar con la hermana mayor de rejón. Martes, jueves y sábados con la pequeña. Los domingos con las dos ...



Sus Hermanas no están mal, pero no veas como tira su Madre...


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> chupa payaso



Quien piense que estos hijos de puta quieren un alto el fuego o dejar de enviar armas es que no los conoce: Estos hijos de puta del Pentágono / CIA / OTAN se han cargado a veinte millones de hombres, mujeres y niños de forma directa o indirecta en los últimos 20 años. Han financiado a torturadores, pederastas, violadores, genocidas (eso cuando no han sido ellos mismos los que han cometido esas barbaridades). Ademas, su aparato propagandista ha elevado la mentira a la categoría de ciencia superior.

Esta gente nos conduce a la muerte, *pero algun dia tambien les llegará a ellos*, y quien sabe: A lo mejor Dios los juzgará y los arrojará a los infiernos. Yo al menos tengo esa esperanza.


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuanto va a tardar IZUM en convertirse en la proxima FINTA hajajajajajahajaa
> FALLERO IS IN DA HAUS



Pues te voy a dar una información militar: Izium era muy importante para poder cerrar la bolsa sobre el dombass, pero una vez conquistada Severodonetsk y Kramatorsk, Izium es completamente prescindible. Solo tiene valor militar si pretendes conquistar luego jarkov.

Así que mantener Izium dependerá de los planes de Putin y no de otra cosa.


----------



## kelden (14 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Nuestro problema es que desconocemos por qué los rusos van y vienen y por que hacen algunas cosas y eso es aprovechado por otros para inventarse un relato.



Hombre ... no hay que pensar mucho para imaginar porqué hacen lo que hacen. 

1.- Evitar que todo el ejército ukro acabe en Donbas
2.- Castigar las unidades de esas otras zonas y desgastarlas. Eliminar soldadesca entrenada para que la tengan que sustituir por reservistas. 

Conforme van consiguiendo sus verdaderos objetivos, van reduciendo la presión en esas zonas una vez comprobado el nivel de destrucción alcanzado. Cuando consideran que ya han roto bastantes cosas se van y si hace falta siguen con los misiles y los aviones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)

El khan animaba a los reclutas con putas disfrazadas de enfermeras, todos hemos visto esos videos de putas pilladass en algun poligono embutidas en un disfraz de chino, luego la realidad es que acumulan los cadaveres segun llegan como patatas en una lonja e ya. Total, no es la primera masa amorfa.

En cambio ucrania tiene médicos de verdad en el frente



Prioridades


----------



## SanRu (14 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... no hay que pensar mucho para imaginar porqué hacen lo que hacen.
> 
> 1.- Evitar que todo el ejército ukro acabe en Donbas
> 2.- Castigar las unidades de esas otras zonas y desgastarlas. Eliminar soldadesca entrenada para que la tengan que sustituir por reservistas.
> ...



No, si yo tengo también mis teorías.....pero son eso, teorías.

Yo ya hace tiempo dije que el Dombas es un agujero negro para engullir y eliminar a lo mejor del ejército Ukro (y de la Otan).


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

unaie dijo:


> Siguiendo la secuencia de los hechos suena a que Alemania va a invadir Finlandia.



Repetir no es bueno, es mejor que esta vez sea la "crisitiana y católica" República de Polonia.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> chupa payaso



Nada, nada, en Telecinco dicen lo contrario!!!


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Quien piense que estos hijos de puta quieren un alto el fuego o dejar de enviar armas es que no los conoce: Estos hijos de puta del Pentágono / CIA / OTAN se han cargado a veinte millones de hombres, mujeres y niños de forma directa o indirecta en los últimos 20 años. Han financiado a torturadores, pederastas, violadores, genocidas (eso cuando no han sido ellos mismos los que han cometido esas barbaridades). Ademas, su aparato propagandista ha elevado la mentira a la categoría de ciencia superior.
> 
> Esta gente nos conduce a la muerte, *pero algun dia tambien les llegará a ellos*, y quien sabe: A lo mejor Dios los juzgará y los arrojará a los infiernos. Yo al menos tengo esa esperanza.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Falta que para que Dios los juzgue, alguien se los envie y para eso esta la madre patria.

Aunque sea falsa la atribucion a Putin o no, ahi lo dejo  :


----------



## Oso Polar (14 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *¿Qué sucedió realmente en el cruce de Seversky Donets?*
> 
> 1 hr ago
> 
> ...



Por fin algo creíble.


----------



## Guaguei (14 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Presidente #Putin: Toda la responsabilidad de la crisis actual y sus consecuencias recae en las élites occidentales, que están dispuestas a sacrificar al resto del mundo en aras de preservar su dominio global._



el chico de davos que decian, jajajajaja


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viendo que Turquía quiere vetar la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN no me parece ya tan bueno el ofrecimiento que hizo de rescatar a los Ucranianos de Azovstal y llevarlos a Turquía hasta el final del conflicto... Me da que todavía vamos a acabar mal con Turquía y que Turquía anda mirando que hay al este...



Vamos a ver gilipollas. Turquía es aliado de la OTAN, pero no son subnormales. Tienen intereses cerca de sus fronteras, y el posible futuro Kurdistán es uno de ellos.

El motivo principal porque el que están en contra de que entren en la OTAN, es porque según Turquia, Suecia y Finlandia colaboran con asociaciones terroristas kurdas.

_Según Turquía.
De facto hay terroristas kurdos (para Turquía) con residencia como refugiados en Suecia ( y supongo que nacionalidad sueca), y algunas peticiones de extradición sin atender._

Fuerzas suecas y finesas, han financiado de una u otra manera a las fuerzas militares kurdas en la Guerra de Siria.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Y en Kiev. y en Sumy......
> 
> Lo mejor de su ejército allí desplegado. Las regiones que han causado la guerra y que son el motivo de disputa....y no hacen más que perder territorio, incluso pierden las regiones estratégicas en las cuales de apoyan esas regiones en disputa....
> 
> ...



La prensa tiene que vender la derrota de Putin, de cualquier manera.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

¿No se ha pasado por aquí el sionista argentino con la estrella de David de avatar a explicarnos este enésimo suceso de su amado estado sionista, mientras nos da lecciones por la guerra de Ucrania, mezclando churras con merinas?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 May 2022)

Ojito con Osetia del Sur… Referéndum sobre unificación con Rusia para el 17 de julio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Quien piense que estos hijos de puta quieren un alto el fuego o dejar de enviar armas es que no los conoce: Estos hijos de puta del Pentágono / CIA / OTAN se han cargado a veinte millones de hombres, mujeres y niños de forma directa o indirecta en los últimos 20 años. Han financiado a torturadores, pederastas, violadores, genocidas (eso cuando no han sido ellos mismos los que han cometido esas barbaridades). Ademas, su aparato propagandista ha elevado la mentira a la categoría de ciencia superior.
> 
> Esta gente nos conduce a la muerte, *pero algun dia tambien les llegará a ellos*, y quien sabe: A lo mejor Dios los juzgará y los arrojará a los infiernos. Yo al menos tengo esa esperanza.



Esta vez es diferente, esta vez es el dinero el que está en peligro y eso en esa casa se respeta como a Dios.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojito con Osetia del Sur… Referéndum sobre unificación con Rusia para el 17 de julio.



A unos 35 km le quedaría a Rusia la frontera con Tbilissi **
¿Creará occidente otro héroe nacional tipo Zelenski? La idea es muy golosa tratándose de una mujer.


----------



## pgas (14 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Confirma mi presunción que hay equipo ruso y ucraniano destruido, pero las imágenes no muestran todo lo ocurrido y hay mucha niebla de guerra. Sin embargo acusar que esto es debido a un mal planteamiento tampoco lo puedo creer ya que solo contamos con unas pocos fotos y todas del lado ucraniano.
> Mucho general de sillón en todos lados.



estas son fotos del dia 12 


barco hundido clase Serna


----------



## Salamandra (14 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esta vez es diferente, esta vez es el dinero el que está en peligro y eso en esa casa se respeta como a Dios.



Ahh pero ¿los veinte años pasados querían otra cosa que no fuera dinero. Si te refieres a que estos últimos años asaltaban las casas de los ricos o de los que daban limosnas a los que ya no podian comprar por dos duros o para que no se hiciera rico ok. Ahora se meten con el valor de la moneda y eso es también dinero, pero dinero a lo grande, es quedarse con un trozo de la impresora.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahh pero ¿los veinte años pasados querían otra cosa que no fuera dinero. Si te refieres a que estos últimos años asaltaban las cosas de los ricos o de los que daban limosnas a los que ya no podian comprar por dos duros o para que no se hiciera rico ok. Ahora se meten con el valor de la moneda y eso es también dinero, pero dinero a lo grande, es quedarse con un trozo de la impresora.



Suscribo fuertemente, había una historia de samuráis en la que uno muy virtuosos se le intentó corromper por un adorador del dinero.

No acabó bien y la lección era que el dinero era de Buda y la fe de la comunidad en sí misma echando en cara su exceso de virtuosidad mal entendida dandole un poder al dinero sobre su honradez que no tenía y tanto mal le hizo.

Algún día lo colgaré.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A unos 35 km le quedaría a Rusia la frontera con Tbilissi **
> ¿Creará occidente otro héroe nacional tipo Zelenski? La idea es muy golosa tratándose de una mujer.



*Salomé Zurabishvili* Presidente de Georgia


> es una política *franco-georgiana*, hija de exiliados y antigua diplomática francesa. Se *diplomó* en el *Instituto de Estudios Políticos de París* en *1972* y posteriormente realizó un *máster *en la *Universidad de Columbia* (*1972-1973*)




















Continúa


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Fin


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

*Irakli Garibashvili* Primer ministro de Georgia


> Universidad Estatal de Tiflis, *Universidad París I Panteón-Sorbona* y *Universidad de París*
























Continúa


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Continúa


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Fin


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1057501
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, tiene el KIT completo...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Salomé Zurabishvili* Presidente de Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SU PUTA MADRE, es bueno saberlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Irakli Garibashvili* Primer ministro de Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cara atontao que tiene ya indica su profesión.


----------



## amcxxl (14 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Salomé Zurabishvili* Presidente de Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Georgia es lo mas pro OTAN de la zona no es nada nuevo...


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esta vez es diferente, esta vez es el dinero el que está en peligro y eso en esa casa se respeta como a Dios.



No creo, esta gente ya no se mueve por pasta: Tienen pasta para gastar en un millón de vidas. Esto va de poder y de esclavizar a la humanidad.
Son como los villanos de las películas de serie B pero con un ejército inmenso.


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Salomé Zurabishvili* Presidente de Georgia
> 
> 
> > es una política *franco-georgiana*, hija de exiliados y antigua diplomática francesa. Se *diplomó* en el *Instituto de Estudios Políticos de París* en *1972* y posteriormente realizó un *máster *en la *Universidad de Columbia* (*1972-1973*)



Otra marioneta de Langley. Joder, son como clones. Se descojonan de nosotros.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

EW - Ukraine's Zelensky will virtually join Klaus Schwab's annual meeting of the World Economic Forum.

@disclosetv

143.4K views15:58

Disclose TV: ZELENSKY VA A TENER UN ENCUENTRO VIRTUAL.... CON KLAUS SCHAWB ... AYER LO TUVO CON BUSH JR 
 





​


----------



## raptors (14 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (14 May 2022)

*Ese canal de VisualPolitik es de lo mas arrastrado* a la narrativa gUSAna... y como dicen aguantar esas camisas y ese voz aflautada es solo para masoquistas... (ó empinados)


----------



## Red Star (14 May 2022)

@pifiado a la nevera. No sé a qué estás jugando, pero desde luego no me interesan para nada todos esos tweets que pones que aportan *CERO* información sobre la guerra. Me parece genial que te dediques a trolear al NWO, pero, sinceramente, te puedes abrir un hilo para comentarlo en vez de obligarme a joderme el dedo con la ruedecita del ratón cada 2 por 3 pa saltarme tus comentarios.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

La ministra de Educación de Finlandia: "Los profesores hablan con los niños en clase de la guerra de Ucrania"


La ministra de Educación de Finlandia, Li Andersson, ha estado estos días en Valencia participando en la Cumbre Internacional sobre la Profesión Docente, donde se han reunido 14...




www.elmundo.es




*La ministra de Educación de Finlandia: "Los profesores hablan con los niños en clase de la guerra de Ucrania"*. 

Seguramente con la imparcialidad otaniana que todos conocemos ya.

Y tened por seguro que antes también les decían lo malos que eran los rusos soviéticos y el comunismo. Una lástima de país otanizado que siempre admiré. Algo así como en Suecia donde han dejado que se imponga el libre mercado globalista otaniano y el modelo IKEA.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La politica de comunicación del gobierno ruso en esta guerra es tan incomprensible como su falta de plan politico. No sueltan prenda, y es mentira que la propaganda no afecte. Siempre afecta a la moral , guste o no , salvo en una guerra relampago de 10 dias, el tema de la
> comunicación es importante.
> 
> No les cuesta nada, desmentir ciertas cosas, o mentir con soltura para despistar que es una guerra y todo vale. Pero es simplemente pasan. Así que hay medios prorrusos, que buscando dan con fuentes supuestamente rusas que seguramente no lo son. Porque el bando occidental no solo maneja bien la información, es que son maestros en desinformar.
> ...



No es así, hay partes de guerra diciendo lo que paso y aquí mismo se han publicado. El ejercito ruso ha reconocido las perdidas y que fue el cruce de Belohorivka. Ese cruce no es innecesario si quieres hacer una pinza norte-sur necesitabas hacerlo.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ese canal de VisualPolitik es de lo mas arrastrado* a la narrativa gUSAna... y como dicen aguantar esas camisas y ese voz aflautada es solo para masoquistas... (ó empinados)



Son aún más otanicos que Yago de cosas militares .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 May 2022)

El desmadre de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania es total, ya terminan hasta en programas de TV como si fuesen juguetes…


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia: "Los profesores hablan con los niños en clase de la guerra de Ucrania"
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia, Li Andersson, ha estado estos días en Valencia participando en la Cumbre Internacional sobre la Profesión Docente, donde se han reunido 14...
> ...



Pa mi que al fin y al cabo tambien son rehenes... como nostros.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pa mi que al fin y al cabo tambien son rehenes... como nostros.



Claro, pero nosotros siempre hemos sido cabestros y ellos seres de luz hiper instruidos (geoprejuicios folk off).


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Vamos a ver gilipollas. Turquía es aliado de la OTAN, pero no son subnormales. Tienen intereses cerca de sus fronteras, y el posible futuro Kurdistán es uno de ellos.
> 
> El motivo principal porque el que están en contra de que entren en la OTAN, es porque según Turquia, Suecia y Finlandia colaboran con asociaciones terroristas kurdas.
> 
> ...



La OTAN podría romperse, víctima de sus propias contradicciones. Turquía no quiere como socios a dos países que colaboran con movimientos y grupos que afectan a su integridad territorial. Por otro lado, Grecia está armada hasta los dientes... para protegerse de Turquía. 

La OTAN, una vez terminada la Guerra Fría, no tiene razón de ser. A menos que su finalidad sea otra, como estamos viendo.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> 1- Si un dron ukra grabó esas imágenes y corrigió el tiro de la artillería ¿Dónde está el video del momento de la cacería?
> 2- Por qué los ukras no han montado un video completo para rularlo por YTube?
> ...



El recocimiento de esas perdidas en esa operación la ha hecho el ejercito ruso e incluso dicen que van a juzgar al oficial responsable y han dado toda la información que tu quieres y mas y la ha colgado en un post Harman. No hay más que hablar, fue un error y habrá que arreglarlo igual que fue un error el intento de desembarcar en la Isla de la Serpiente. Aquí se viene a comentar, opinar y a charlar no a que ganen los tuyos.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 May 2022)

El ministro de Finanzas de Ucrania, Serhiy Marchenko, dijo que el país ya ha gastado UAH 245,1 mil millones (alrededor de $ 8,3 mil millones) en operaciones militares.

Al mismo tiempo, según Marchenko, el gobierno recaudó solo el 60% de los ingresos fiscales planificados para abril, en mayo-junio esta cifra puede caer al nivel de 45-50%.

“Kiev necesita apoyo financiero extranjero ya que Ucrania se ve obligada a enviar miles de millones de dólares para gastos de emergencia. Según el Ministerio de Hacienda, se necesitan 5.000 millones de dólares mensuales para financiar el presupuesto del Estado”, subrayó el ministro.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La OTAN podría romperse, víctima de sus propias contradicciones. Turquía no quiere como socios a dos países que colaboran con movimientos y grupos que afectan a su integridad territorial. Por otro lado, Grecia está armada hasta los dientes... para protegerse de Turquía.
> 
> La OTAN, una vez terminada la Guerra Fría, no tiene razón de ser. A menos que su finalidad sea otra, como estamos viendo.



Solo un pequeño matiz en los tiempos verbales:

_"La OTAN, una vez terminada la Guerra Fría, no *tenía* razón de ser. A menos que su finalidad *fuese* otra, como estamos viendo."_

Han pasado de la mera persecución política a la más moderna y nueva persecución geopolítica con trasfondo de intereses financieros y dominación.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Todavía queda para esclarecer lo sucedido pero ni de coña se ha destrozado una sola BTG, no se ven cadáveres y el ingeniero de twiter es fake al decir que atacaron con aviones



Es el material de una BTG completa ... No se ven muertos y heridos porque una unidad cercana acudió a recogerlos.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 May 2022)

*¿Putin con cáncer? Los rumores muestran que la lucha por el poder ya ha empezado*

*La murmuración empieza a alcanzar a las más altas esferas de Rusia, lo cual tiene profundas implicaciones en todo lo referente a una posible sucesión del veterano líder del país*










¿Putin con cáncer? Los rumores muestran que la lucha por el poder ya ha empezado


La murmuración empieza a alcanzar a las más altas esferas de Rusia, lo cual tiene profundas implicaciones en todo lo referente a una posible sucesión del veterano líder del país




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

Otros frentes geopoliticos y polarización del mundo:









La Cumbre de las Américas se sitúa al borde del fracaso por los vetos y las deserciones


El Gobierno de Joe Biden indicó que excluiría de la cita a Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua. Entonces el presidente de México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, anunció que,




www.lavanguardia.com





*A la exclusión de Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua se sumaría el plante de México y Bolivia.*


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia: "Los profesores hablan con los niños en clase de la guerra de Ucrania"
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia, Li Andersson, ha estado estos días en Valencia participando en la Cumbre Internacional sobre la Profesión Docente, donde se han reunido 14...
> ...



colegios imparciales ese gran oxímoron, qatarlunya les muestra el camino


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Salomé Zurabishvili* Presidente de Georgia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una gran charo de combate presta a dirigir la reconquista de abjasia y osetia debidamente asesorada por asteriscos, el patton del Orinoco


----------



## mecaweto (14 May 2022)

Joder no se como se creen que con esas camisas de gilipollas en Benidorm y esas voces con tonitos de Youtuber preadolescente pueden llevar el menaje de la CIA al mundo. Deberían pasar por la Escuela de las Américas a aprender o desaparecer.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> colegios imparciales ese gran oxímoron, qatarlunya les muestra el camino



Ah, porque te parece que fuera de Cataluña reina la imparcialidad educativa? Apostaría a que ninguno de los CM otanicos del hilo es producto del sistema educativo catalán.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿No se ha pasado por aquí el sionista argentino con la estrella de David de avatar a explicarnos este enésimo suceso de su amado estado sionista, mientras nos da lecciones por la guerra de Ucrania, mezclando churras con merinas?



ah los panchocircuncisos como animan el foro....


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ah, porque te parece que fuera de Cataluña reina la imparcialidad educativa? Apostaría a que ninguno de los CM otanicos del hilo es producto del sistema educativo catalán.





John Nash dijo:


> Ah, porque te parece que fuera de Cataluña reina la imparcialidad educativa? Apostaría a que ninguno de los CM otanicos del hilo es producto del sistema educativo catalán.



Por supuesto que no, no veo a Rufian ni a los junts defendiendo los postulados de zelensky hasta ahí podíamos llegar, consejos vendo que pa mí no tengo


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Claro, pero nosotros siempre hemos sido cabestros y ellos seres de luz hiper instruidos (geoprejuicios folk off).



Si, comparto totalmente... 

De todos modos, en Suecia el principal avance social que hay respecto a nostros, es que regalan cunas de carton a las embarazadas...  y finlandia lo unico que tiene es una primera ministra o presidenta o lo que sea que tiene un muy buen revolcon.

Al final creo que todos se aprovechan mediaticamente de la soberania noruega. No se escucha nada de Noruega sobre el conflicto no? Supongo que les suda la polla todo el tinglado  pero no he leido nada sobre ellos en este foro...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (14 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, no veo a Rufian ni a los junts defendiendo los postulados de zelensky hasta ahí podíamos llegar, consejos vendo que pa mí no tengo



Me refiero al hilo de burbujainfo.


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, no veo a Rufian ni a los junts defendiendo los postulados de zelensky hasta ahí podíamos llegar, consejos vendo que pa mí no tengo



Viendo lo que han defendido junto al circo de la pLandemia, solo hay que apretarles un poquito para que defiendan al Rey si hace falta.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Me refiero al hilo de burbujainfo.



yo he sufrido la misma imparcialidad y aquí me tienes, numantinos hay en todos lados, en qatarlunya también


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Viendo lo que han defendido junto al circo de la pLandemia, solo hay que apretarles un poquito para que defiendan al Rey si hace falta.



defenderán lo que les manden, como todos, pero decir que los colegios son imparciales es como decir que el asteriscos es estratega militar, todos putos pero los otánicos pretenden que creamos que ellos son guardiola, osea que mean colonia


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El desmadre de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania es total, ya terminan hasta en programas de TV como si fuesen juguetes…



yo soy tito vlado y empiezo a repartir juguetitos de esos en afganistán, en siria, en palestina,,,,,


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si, comparto totalmente...
> 
> De todos modos, en Suecia el principal avance social que hay respecto a nostros, es que regalan cunas de carton a las embarazadas...  y finlandia lo unico que tiene es una primera ministra o presidenta o lo que sea que tiene un muy buen revolcon.
> 
> Al final creo que todos se aprovechan mediaticamente de la soberania noruega. No se escucha nada de Noruega sobre el conflicto no? Supongo que les suda la polla todo el tinglado  pero no he leido nada sobre ellos en este foro...



Noruega es un caso particular. Algo así como Rusia pero más a su bola. No están en el euro y tienen reservas de hidrocarburos para varias generaciones. Pasan de líos. Pero la matanza de Utoya reveló algo que no funciona en esa sociedad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> yo soy tito vlado y empiezo a repartir juguetitos de esos en afganistán, en siria, en palestina,,,,,



Ese puede ser un problema a futuro…es un desmadre lo de las armas en Ucrania…


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> defenderán lo que les manden, como todos, pero decir que los colegios son imparciales es como decir que el asteriscos es estratega militar, todos putos pero los otánicos pretenden que creamos que ellos son guardiola, osea que mean colonia



No se si la info viene bien, pero recuerdo que cuando se voto en el congreso si habia que ir a matar libios, solo votaron en contra todos los diputados de IU y BNG, que sumaban 3...

ERC se abstuvo y CIU voto a favor de ir a cortar cabezas en Libia. Sobre los demas partidos no cal ni comentar 

Al final lo que parece es que en mayor o menor medida nadie quiere tener problemas con la direccion de la OTAN.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

Y si uno de los objetivos otanianos fueran las reservas de hidrocarburos del ártico?









La OTAN toma el Ártico


Finlandia acaba de solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN y Suecia puede seguir sus pasos en las próximas semanas. Toda la región Escandinava puede acabar formando parte de la




www.lavanguardia.com













Explotación petrolera en el Ártico - National Geographic en Español


La compañía Shell, en conjunto con otros grupos de poder buscan perforar el Ártico en busca de petróleo Después de la onda de calor en EU, científicos reportaron que el verano ha encogido el océano Ártico lo máximo en su historia. Ésta noticia inquietante, alerta a los preocupados por los osos...




www.ngenespanol.com





Naciones con territorio en el Ártico donde la temperatura está aumentado 4 veces más rápido que en el resto del mundo, podrían ser los ganadores más grandes. *El Ártico, contiene el 22% de los depósitos de hidrocarburo del mundo, unos 20 mil millones de barriles de petróleo y más de 200 billones pies cúbicos de gas natural* están sólo en las costas de Alaska.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese puede ser un problema a futuro…es un desmadre lo de las armas en Ucrania…



o follamos todos o la puta al río


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> No se si la info viene bien, pero recuerdo que cuando se voto en el congreso si habia que ir a matar libios, solo votaron en contra todos los diputados de IU y BNG, que sumaban 3...
> 
> ERC se abstuvo y CIU voto a favor de ir a cortar cabezas en Libia. Sobre los demas partidos no cal ni comentar



cuántos se levantaron y se fueron ahora cuando el comediante les dió un sermón on line?


----------



## Octubrista (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El desmadre de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania es total, ya terminan hasta en programas de TV como si fuesen juguetes…



Si hubiera periodistas de verdad, se irían a comprar media docena de esos trastos, los meterían en mochilas, cruzarían fronteras en bici TT, luego al maletero de un coche, y luego se pondrían a grabar frente a la fábrica de la que salen esas armas en "occidente".

Esas armas están solucionando la vida de muchos ucranianos que los venden a traficantes de armas a precios de iPhone, y con ello compran un billete para "occidente".

No me extraña que salten titulares sobre que el Pentágono quiere una tregua, Draghi, Macron, Solana hablen de que hay que buscar un acuerdo de paz.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese puede ser un problema a futuro…es un desmadre lo de las armas en Ucrania…



Me parece que en esto van a ser más pragmáticos y van a servir prioritariamante a las milicias de la DPR.


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pero la matanza de Utoya reveló algo que no funciona en esa sociedad.



Puede ser que algun agente externo quisiera apretar las tuercas. Ni puta idea, pero desde luego parecen muy discretos en todo este asunto.


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> cuántos se levantaron y se fueron ahora cuando el comediante les dió un sermón on line?



Me suena haber leido que en Italia algunos dieron planton, pero aqui en el reino, no se como fue, alguno se opuso?

Fijo que no... lo veo muy jodido con "nuestros representantes".


----------



## alexforum (14 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *¿Putin con cáncer? Los rumores muestran que la lucha por el poder ya ha empezado*
> 
> *La murmuración empieza a alcanzar a las más altas esferas de Rusia, lo cual tiene profundas implicaciones en todo lo referente a una posible sucesión del veterano líder del país*
> 
> ...



Y Biden está sano, Nadie rumorea sobre el


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> chupa payaso



Cuanto más cortos más faltones sois, no falla. El Pentágono advierte de corte de suministro de armas si el congreso no aprueba el mega-paquete para enviar muchísimas más.


----------



## alexforum (14 May 2022)

Ucrania avisa, ucrania alerta, ucrania informa …


----------



## terro6666 (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero tú has visto los mapas ?
> No has visto que los ukras han hecho tb cabeza de puente cruzando un río para intentar estrangular cerca de Izyum ? Pues si lo han hecho es posible que haya sido ahí o en otros intentos cercanos .
> 
> O es que las contraofensivas ukras, alguna hay, nunca cruzan un río ?
> ...



Los propios rusos
La paliza ha sido tan apoteósica que Strelkov ha llegado a comentar lo siguiente:

_Como respuesta a una pregunta: "¿Estaba al tanto de la derrota desastrosa (en términos de bajas) y sin sentido en Severskyi Donets?" - mi respuesta es: sí, lo estaba. Incluso hace cuatro días. Que mencioné brevemente sin ningún detalle en el resumen del 9 de mayo: 'fracaso en el cruce de Severskyi Donetsk al sur de Kremennoye. Decidí evitar cubrir este evento en detalle por otras razones también, por lo que no escribí sobre muchos otros 'puntos culminantes del arte de liderazgo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa' que conozco. Sin embargo, en ese momento no tenía ninguna impresión de las bajas y supuse que eran dos o incluso tres veces menores. ¿Sé algo adicional a lo que ya proporcionaron los blogueros? Sí, incluida la información sobre pérdidas irreversibles (incluido el personal de mando superior). Pero no planeo anunciar esto._


----------



## Malevich (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Noruega es un caso particular. Algo así como Rusia pero más a su bola. No están en el euro y tienen reservas de hidrocarburos para varias generaciones. Pasan de líos. Pero la matanza de Utoya reveló algo que no funciona en esa sociedad.



Y es de la OTAN y tiene frontera con Rusia.


----------



## xFuckoffx (14 May 2022)

Hallado un lanzacohetes cargado en casa de una toxicómana que acababa de morir en Zaragoza


Es el modelo enviado por España a Ucrania para combatir contra Rusia en la invasión.




www.google.es


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

No paran


----------



## Nico (14 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Hallado un lanzacohetes cargado en casa de una toxicómana que acababa de morir en Zaragoza
> 
> 
> Es el modelo enviado por España a Ucrania para combatir contra Rusia en la invasión.
> ...




Los periódicos siempre exagerando. ¿Quién no tiene uno o dos lanzacohetes en la casa? ¿Se puede prescindir en un hogar decente de este artículo?

Puedo entender que en un piso pequeño a veces prefieres ahorrar espacio y te conformas sólo con fusiles, pistolas, granadas, etc.

Pero con un mínimo de espacio el que se priva de estos enseres básicos está loco.


----------



## kemado (14 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> 1- Si un dron ukra grabó esas imágenes y corrigió el tiro de la artillería ¿Dónde está el video del momento de la cacería?
> 2- Por qué los ukras no han montado un video completo para rularlo por YTube?
> ...



Por no hablar de que para haber sido un ataque de artilleria, no se ven conos en el suelo. Y vehiculos totalmente calcinados dentro del agua...
Por las huellas en el terreno, parece que muchos han sido remolcados hasta allí para hacer una perfomance


----------



## Charidemo (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> yo soy tito vlado y empiezo a repartir juguetitos de esos en afganistán, en siria, en palestina,,,,,



A los palestinos vía Irán.


----------



## willbeend (14 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y es de la OTAN y tiene frontera con Rusia.



Desde luego que ese litoral noruego que llega a tocar con Rusia, tiene pinta de que los noruegos se follaron el litoral que quisieron hasta que se encontraron con Rusia... y lo saben


----------



## alnitak (14 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El ministro de Finanzas de Ucrania, Serhiy Marchenko, dijo que el país ya ha gastado UAH 245,1 mil millones (alrededor de $ 8,3 mil millones) en operaciones militares.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, según Marchenko, el gobierno recaudó solo el 60% de los ingresos fiscales planificados para abril, en mayo-junio esta cifra puede caer al nivel de 45-50%.
> 
> “Kiev necesita apoyo financiero extranjero ya que Ucrania se ve obligada a enviar miles de millones de dólares para gastos de emergencia. Según el Ministerio de Hacienda, se necesitan 5.000 millones de dólares mensuales para financiar el presupuesto del Estado”, subrayó el ministro.




a quien tenemos que ayudar es a rusia para que acabe con la escoria


----------



## anestesia (14 May 2022)

*Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente*






Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente


Portal geoestrategia.es




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## ussser (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Buenos días!
> "Tulipanes" entierran gallos en"azovstali".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48424
> ...



Fotaza.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> yo soy tito vlado y empiezo a repartir juguetitos de esos en afganistán, en siria, en palestina,,,,,



Pués seguramente y en la medida de sus posibilidades ellos también estan empezando a mover sus hilos y a agitar avisperos pero esas cosas no se cuentan simplemente se hacen.


----------



## Yomateix (14 May 2022)

Lo peor es que ese armamento que está pagando y enviando Europa, luego algunas de esas armas se usarán para matar europeos en atentados o similares, como ya recogía algún artículo que sucedería porque ya estaban desapareciendo grandes cantidades de armas. Entre las que se dan a cualquiera para que las use, más las que ellos mismos vendan.....Eso unido al coste en millones que pagarán los Europeos, más el coste de la reconstrucción de Ucrania que no se sabe porqué ya dijeron varios políticos que cuando entrase en la UE pagaría Europa. El coste para Europa puede ser enorme, meterte en una crisis, gasto de millones ingente, armas que usarán para matar a tus ciudadanos y que tu mismo has pagado....todo para ayudar a Zelensky que también es un dictador y que tiene batallones de nazis a sus órdenes....que ahora resulta que como hay órdenes de EEUU de entrar en esa guerra todo esto es lo de menos....quien iba a decir a Europa que se iba a poner del lado de nazis que han estado cometiendo atrocidades durante años.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuanto más cortos más faltones sois, no falla. El Pentágono advierte de corte de suministro de armas si el congreso no aprueba el mega-paquete para enviar muchísimas más.



Muy curiosamente el senador que se opone simplemente esta pidiendo que haya un auditor de esa ayuda para saber cuando, como y en que se gasta .... O sea que no quiere que se lo repartan sin que a los suyos les toque su parte. Eso lo resuelven en una semana o menos con un adelanto o una pequeña modificación para poner un senador republicano al mando de la auditoria.


----------



## NS 4 (14 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> @pifiado a la nevera. No sé a qué estás jugando, pero desde luego no me interesan para nada todos esos tweets que pones que aportan *CERO* información sobre la guerra. Me parece genial que te dediques a trolear al NWO, pero, sinceramente, te puedes abrir un hilo para comentarlo en vez de obligarme a joderme el dedo con la ruedecita del ratón cada 2 por 3 pa saltarme tus comentarios.



Hay un boton de "ignore"...


----------



## NS 4 (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia: "Los profesores hablan con los niños en clase de la guerra de Ucrania"
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación de Finlandia, Li Andersson, ha estado estos días en Valencia participando en la Cumbre Internacional sobre la Profesión Docente, donde se han reunido 14...
> ...



El comunismo es MUY MALO...no lo votan ya ni en Rusia.


----------



## NS 4 (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Claro, pero nosotros siempre hemos sido cabestros y ellos seres de luz hiper instruidos (geoprejuicios folk off).



Tu no tanto...tu eres un "falo hediondo" de las landas ...un espiritu libre que viene aqui a soltar sus esporas...rojas.


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

He buscado el presupuesto de la nasa, es de casi 23.000 millones en el 2020, y sin buscar mucho planeaban casi 25.000 para 2022... unos 40.000 millones planean liberar ahora para ucrania... y a saber lo que ya gastaron... ahí dejo el dato.


----------



## niraj (14 May 2022)

La crisis ucraniana se está extendiendo gradualmente a la esfera de la tecnología nuclear. 

Sin mucho ruido, los Estados Unidos decidieron aprovechar la situación y obtener posiciones no solo en el mercado europeo del gas, sino también en tecnologías nucleares, así como en bienes y servicios del ciclo nuclear-combustible. Hace unas semanas, se envió un proyecto de ley de la Ley de energía nuclear internacional al Comité de asuntos internacionales del Congreso, promovido por el senador Demócrata Joe Manchin (también conocido como el jefe del Comité de energía y recursos naturales del Senado y el principal cabildero del sector energético estadounidense). La iniciativa también fue apoyada por los Republicanos en la persona del miembro del Comité de asuntos internacionales Jim Rich. 

La ley pretende estimular la exportación de tecnología nuclear, principalmente a Europa. *Implica la "financiación cooperativa" de los miembros de la OTAN, así como de Suecia, Finlandia, Suiza, Japón, Corea del sur y Australia, para el desarrollo de tecnologías nucleares en interés de los fabricantes y desarrolladores estadounidenses *de equipos relevantes. También refleja el deseo de los legisladores de exprimir a Rusia y China de este mercado. 

En realidad, la primera llamada ya sonó a principios de mayo, cuando el consorcio finlandés Fennovoima rechazó la construcción adicional de la central nuclear Hanhikivi en el proyecto ruso. 

Al mismo tiempo, se tomaron medidas contra los chinos, que a principios de marzo fueron expulsados de la construcción de la tercera nueva planta nuclear británica en Saiswell, y la construcción fue entregada a la compañía eléctrica francesa EDF

t.me/infantmilitario/75628


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Hacia la batalla por Severodonetsk


Ayer viernes, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky volvió a mostrar su voluntad de reunirse con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. En realidad, Zelensky lleva meses tratando de conseguir una …




slavyangrad.es











Hacia la batalla por Severodonetsk


14/05/2022


Ayer viernes, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky volvió a mostrar su voluntad de reunirse con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. En realidad, Zelensky lleva meses tratando de conseguir una reunión con su homólogo ruso, que este le niega al entender que el presidente ucraniano no dispone de la autonomía de decisión que se espera de un jefe de Estado. En las últimas semanas, incluso en los momentos en los que aparentemente existía un proceso de negociación con algunas perspectivas de avance en ciertos temas -optimismo exagerado que desapareció hace semanas-, la propuesta rusa de reunión entre presidentes sería solo como último paso previo a la firma de un tratado entre los dos países.

Sin perspectivas de acuerdo entre Moscú y Kiev ni de avance en unas negociaciones que, aunque ambas partes confirman que existen, no tienen posibilidad alguna de tener éxito, las posibilidades de lograr el alto el fuego que exigen las potencias occidentales son nulas. Con la batalla centrada en Donbass, aunque con enfrentamientos locales también en la zona de Jerson, las fuerzas rusas y de las Repúblicas Populares están centrándose en castigar las posiciones ucranianas en los lugares más fortificados -como Avdeevka o Marinka en la zona de Donetsk, donde no se prevé, por el momento, un asalto frontal- y el intento de avance sobre las dos ciudades de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano: Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, donde pese a las sugerencias del comando ucraniano, el Gobierno de Zelensky ha impedido una retirada de la primera línea para reagrupar las tropas en la segunda línea de defensa para impedir que toda la agrupación ucraniana quede rodeada. Es más, Ucrania sigue trasladando más tropas a esa zona para impedir el avance ruso, por lo que es de esperar una dura batalla en esta sección del frente.

*

La ofensiva en Donbass: la situación a 13 de mayo de 2022.*

Original: Rybar

Las fuerzas aliadas están avanzando hacia Severodonetsk y Lisichansk en varias direcciones. Desde la localidad de Voevodovka, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y de la milicia popular de la RPL han alcanzado la orilla del río Borovaya, completando así el barrido de los pueblos de la margen derecha. Para frenar este avance, los zapadores ucranianos hicieron explotar un puente en la carretera entre Rubezhnoe y Severodonetsk. El proceso de toma de los bosques continúa al noreste de esta aglomeración urbana.

La localidad de Schedrischevo sigue estando bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sin embargo, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas avanzan sobre Severodonetsk desde Metelkino y han conseguido afianzarse en las afueras al sudeste de la ciudad.

Se está desarrollando una difícil situación al oeste de la aglomeración urbana. Durante el cruce del río Seversky Donets en Belgorovka, en los últimos días, las unidades rusas han perdido alrededor de 70 unidades de equipamiento destruido por el fuego de artillería en uno de los cruces.

Parte del personal fue capaz de avanzar al otro lado y está luchando por Belgorovka. Hay enfrentamientos en las vecinas localidades de Shipilovka y Privolye, donde se han producido ataques con misiles de precisión sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas ucranianas que las defienden.

Las fuerzas aliadas también están intentando desarrollar acciones ofensivas sobre Lisichansk en varias direcciones desde el sur.

Se están produciendo intensos enfrentamientos en Toshkovka y Orejovo. Bajo la amenaza de un avance, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando una segunda línea de defensa en Gorsky y en las afueras al sur de Lisichansk.

Desde la zona de Popasnaya, las unidades rusas y republicanas están probando las defensas de las formaciones ucranianas en Kamyshevaja y en dirección a Artyomovsk [Bajmut tras la _descomunización_–_Ed_].

En la zona cercana a Donetsk, las unidades ucranianas se encuentran bajo el fuego constante. El personal de las brigadas 54ª y 110ª en Avdeedka, Marinka y Pavlovka están sufriendo bajas, las unidades de la 14ª Brigada y las unidades de defensa territorial están siendo rápidamente trasladadas de la zona de Izium a la zona de combate.

No hay cambios significativos en dirección a Krasny Liman [que con la _descomunización_ ha perdido el Krasny -rojo- para quedarse solo en Liman-_Ed_]. Las principales batallas se están produciendo en el triángulo Shandrigorovka-Drobyshevo-Novoselovka por el control de la carretera a Svyatogorsk. Krasny Liman se encuentra en un cerco operativo y las carreteras que llevan a la ciudad están bajo control de fuego por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.

En Azovstal, en Mariupol, las unidades de la milicia popular de la RPD han ocupado los territorios de las empresas auxiliares a lo largo de la orilla del río Kalmius. Las posiciones del Ejército Ucraniano en la fábrica se encuentran constantemente bajo el fuego de artillería y ataques con misiles. Los soldados de la RPD sistemáticamente asaltan los talleres y privan a los sitiados miembros de las unidades ucranianas de la libertad de movimiento.

La ciudad en sí está lenta pero gradualmente regresando a la vida civil. Se ha completado el trabajo prioritario de restablecer el suministro eléctrico principal, que surtirá primero a las instalaciones médicas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No se qué nombre tendrá en las logias del poder pero son decenas de noticias sobre la hermandad de Putin y Macron. Putin es el "ángel caído" rebelde del NWO



Putin es el gran traidor a Rusia, se demostrará cuando llegue la hora de la verdad. El peor tipo de guerra en el peor momento, justo cuando más les interesaba a las élites occidentales para tener a la población occidental bien controlada. Esto de estar desesperado por "salvar la cara" no es más que sobreactuación para contentar a ciertos sectores dentro de la propia Rusia.

Se ve que la ha cagado queriendo ser más de lo que le habían encomendado y por eso ha caído en desgracia, a menos que consume esa gran traición.









First Russian soldier goes on trial in Ukraine for war crimes


Vadim Shysimarin accused of killing civilian on 28 February while fighting in Sumy region in north-east Ukraine




www.theguardian.com




*First Russian soldier goes on trial in Ukraine for war crimes*
Vadim Shysimarin accused of killing civilian on 28 February while fighting in Sumy region in north-east Ukraine

A los EEUU les interesa que la guerra se alargue (y a los rusos ya no les queda otra que alargarla o sufrir la peor de las humillaciones y una derrota que sería el final de Rusia, porque tendrían a la OTAN directamente encima), por eso suministran el material de tal forma que no suponga una ventaja demasiado grande para los ukronazis







Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente


Portal geoestrategia.es




www.elespiadigital.com




*Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente*

Son los ukronazis los que presionan para forzar a Rusia a poner toda la carne en el asador (pero sin poder arrasar a los ukros porque no tienen fuerza a menos que usen las nukes) o tener que retirarse y sufrir esa terrible humillación final:









Посол ЛНР прокомментировал планы Киева довести численность армии до миллиона человек


По словам дипломата, решение о наращивании живой силы принято на фоне увеличения поставок вооружений с Запада.




tvzvezda.ru




*El embajador de la LPR comentó sobre los planes de Kiev para aumentar el tamaño del ejército a un millón de personas.*
Alexey Kurilchenko
08:44 14.05.2022

Según el diplomático, la decisión de aumentar la mano de obra se tomó en el contexto de un aumento en el suministro de armas de Occidente.






© Foto: Diego Herrera, XinHua, Globallookpress


El embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania tiene la intención de "aumentar las apuestas" y llevar el número de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a un millón de personas. Según el diplomático, Occidente está aumentando el suministro de armas a Ucrania y, en respuesta, Kiev está aumentando la cantidad de mano de obra.


> “El acuerdo llamado "guerra en Ucrania" fue invertido desde varios lados: EE. UU., Reino Unido y compañía. dan armas, municiones y dinero para sobrevivir, y Ucrania invierte en “bienes vivos”: proporcionará carne de cañón”, escribió Miroshnik en Telegram.



Anteriormente, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció un nuevo suministro de ayuda militar a Ucrania. Las autoridades estadounidenses transferirán municiones de artillería, radares y otros equipos adicionales a Ucrania. El presidente de los Estados Unidos también recordó que los fondos asignados por el Congreso estadounidense para la asistencia militar a Ucrania están casi agotados.


----------



## El_Suave (14 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Está todo mal, partes de la base de que "alguien controla el precio" y no es así...el desastre llega cuando se trata de controlar
> 
> Ese jugador tiene ese valor porque se espera esa generación de riqueza, de hecho, cuando se llegan a esas cantidades no solo lo generan, sino que normalmente lo sobrepasan con creces, pero es por eso, no por nadie...



No hay ninguna generación de riqueza, lo que hay es apropiamiento de riqueza generada por otros.

Ejemplo del futbolista, quien pone las reglas y los precios ha decidido que su futbolista vale por 1 millón de toneladas de trigo, cualquiera de sus bancos le prestará los billetes para comprar 1 millón de toneladas de trigo a cambio de su futbolista.

Un país pobre que produce trigo y necesita exportarlo está por tanto obligado a entregar 1 millón de toneladas de trigo a cambio de lo que es únicamente papel hipersobrevalorado, y condenar al hambre a su propia población.

Quien produce dinero sin producir riqueza que lo justifique está robando la vida a otros.


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> *Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando los expertos de verdad hablan, no opinan lo mismo que los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos. Y es que cae de cajón; si envías armas con las que no están familiarizados, ni tienen medios para el mantenimiento o la reparación de estas... El jijijijijijiji no lo va a arreglar.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 May 2022)

Los separatistas de Osetia del Sur preparan un referéndum para unirse a Rusia


El líder de Osetia del Sur ha convocado este viernes un referéndum el próximo 17 de julio para que esa región separatista de Georgia se pronuncie sobre su integración con...




www.elmundo.es





Esto no es independentismo sano como el de Kosovo, a ver si el Zelenski georgiano mete unos cuantos nazis a machacar a esa región para enseñarles que la otan está del lado gobierno.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Esas armas están solucionando la vida de muchos ucranianos que los venden a traficantes de armas a precios de iPhone, y con ello compran un billete para "occidente".



Una pistola en el mercado negro de Kiev cuesta 100 dolares, calderilla, pero un manpad 3.000-6.000 dolares y los compran terroristas internacionales.

PD- El combustible en Ucrania en las gasolineras a mas de 2 euros el litro y no hay, en el mercado negro estan haciendose de oro con la gasolina y el diesel.


----------



## chemarin (14 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> *Turquía se opone a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN (Erdogan)*
> 
> El presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan indicó este viernes que Turquía no es favorable a una adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, acusando a los países escandinavos de dar refugio a militantes kurdos.
> 
> ...



Vaya, esto es inesperado para mí, fíjate por donde los turcos tienen una buena excusa para vetar el ingreso de los nórdicos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 May 2022)

*China impuso restricciones a varias empresas rusas de procesamiento de pescado, debido a la detección de material genético del coronavirus en los envases de los productos, informó el servicio de prensa del Servicio Federal de Control Veterinario y Fitosanitario de Rusia. *












В МИД РФ заявили, что говорить о размещении ядерного оружия в Балтике пока рано


Замглавы МИД Грушко отметил, что если Финляндия вступит в НАТО, РФ будет принимать взвешенные решения.




tvzvezda.ru




*El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia dijo que es demasiado pronto para hablar sobre el despliegue de armas nucleares en el Báltico*


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> He buscado el presupuesto de la nasa, es de casi 23.000 millones en el 2020, y sin buscar mucho planeaban casi 25.000 para 2022... unos 40.000 millones planean liberar ahora para ucrania... y a saber lo que ya gastaron... ahí dejo el dato.



El truco está en que los 40.000 millones no son a fondo perdido sino que son un préstamo y como tal puede venderse o hacer partícipes de la deuda a quien quiera comprarla. Imagina que a largo plazo Ucrania termina entrando en la UE, dejando a un lado el dineral que supondrá para las arcas europeas la reconstrucción de la misma y de su ejército, se le podría hacer responsable (o lo hagan con gusto) de lo adeudado. + los intereses claro.

No dudo que existirán fondos frotándose las manos ante la posibilidad de hacerse con parte de esa deuda.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los periódicos siempre exagerando. ¿Quién no tiene uno o dos lanzacohetes en la casa? ¿Se puede prescindir en un hogar decente de este artículo?
> 
> Puedo entender que en un piso pequeño a veces prefieres ahorrar espacio y te conformas sólo con fusiles, pistolas, granadas, etc.
> 
> Pero con un mínimo de espacio el que se priva de estos enseres básicos está loco.



Seguramente seria un C90 de instruccion, pero los periodistas entre que no tienen ni pvta idea y que no se molestan en consultar la wiki.  

PD- No hace mucho dijeron en un telediarreo que la capital de la provincia romana de la Betica era Carmona, nadie se quejo, ni rectificaron.


----------



## Fermoselle (14 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> La crisis ucraniana se está extendiendo gradualmente a la esfera de la tecnología nuclear.
> 
> Sin mucho ruido, los Estados Unidos decidieron aprovechar la situación y obtener posiciones no solo en el mercado europeo del gas, sino también en tecnologías nucleares, así como en bienes y servicios del ciclo nuclear-combustible. Hace unas semanas, se envió un proyecto de ley de la Ley de energía nuclear internacional al Comité de asuntos internacionales del Congreso, promovido por el senador Demócrata Joe Manchin (también conocido como el jefe del Comité de energía y recursos naturales del Senado y el principal cabildero del sector energético estadounidense). La iniciativa también fue apoyada por los Republicanos en la persona del miembro del Comité de asuntos internacionales Jim Rich.
> 
> ...



Si querido pero los Rusos son campeones en enriquecimiento del uranio.................


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Vaya, esto es inesperado para mí, fíjate por donde los turcos tienen una buena excusa para vetar el ingreso de los nórdicos.



Los turcos como buenos moros están maniobrando para sacar tajada. Harán la típica de presionar hasta que les regalen lo que quieran que les regalen. Ha creado una posición de fuerza de la nada (porque realmente le sudan los cojones que entren o no) y está a la espera de que llamen a su puerta con regalitos.


----------



## mecaweto (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y si uno de los objetivos otanianos fueran las reservas de hidrocarburos del ártico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente: el Ártico, con sus hidrocarburos, tierras cultivables y mar navegable en unos decenios será el nuevo eldorado. La presión migratoria de Europa Sur y lo que hay debajo será brutal Nuestros nietos emigrarán ilegalmente saltando el muro del norte vigilado por drones autónomos.

Quién ponga el pie geoestratégico en esa casilla con tiempo suficiente tendrá un futuro menos agitado que el resto.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (14 May 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> *Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!Claro¡¡, ¡importará mucho si saben o no usarlas!, a Biden lo que le interesa es que esas armas las venden y obtienen los beneficios las empresas de USA, lo que ocurra con ellas luego le importa una mierda, y con los ucranianos que las llevan mucho menos.


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (14 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando los expertos de verdad hablan, no opinan lo mismo que los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos. Y es que cae de cajón; si envías armas con las que no están familiarizados, ni tienen medios para el mantenimiento o la reparación de estas... El jijijijijijiji no lo va a arreglar.



Los de ejercitos, el llatzer,,, esta lleno de payasos que no tienen ni idea.. solo monetizan directos en twitch


----------



## HDR (14 May 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> *Biden está enviando a Ucrania miles de millones de dólares en armamento que no puede usar adecuadamente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando veamos ese material siendo empleado en las calles de cualquier ciudad europea nos dirán que _"no se podía saber"_.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Casí sería mejor idea cercar Zolote donde parece que hay también bastantes agrupaciones y esta igualmente amenzazado. Además en este caso se quedan en campo abierto ...


----------



## Guanotopía (14 May 2022)

India también suspende sus exportaciones de trigo


Se esperaba que India ayudase a la reducción de escasez de trigo en los mercados internacionales creada por la guerra en Ucrania, pero el país ha de




www.niusdiario.es





Se avecinan cosas chulísimas.


----------



## keylargof (14 May 2022)

Sabéis si los ruskis han cruzado ya el río Donets? Deben estar a punto, como Azovstal


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> India también suspende sus exportaciones de trigo
> 
> 
> Se esperaba que India ayudase a la reducción de escasez de trigo en los mercados internacionales creada por la guerra en Ucrania, pero el país ha de
> ...




Es evidente que hay un complot internacional por complica las cosas en todos los aspectos. No descartemos nada, hace unos meses instalaron el pase Nazi, amenazaron con meter un VENENO experimental de forma obligatoria, están legislando para poder confiscar bienes en nombre del bien común.

*Debemos estar muy atentos, van a calzón quitado todo es posible, desde inflaciones de dos dígitos a encierros a confiscaciones.*


----------



## xFuckoffx (14 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cuando veamos ese material siendo empleado en las calles de cualquier ciudad europea nos dirán que _"no se podía saber"_.



Ya ha aparecido un lanzacohetes del modelo que envío España a Ucrania en Zaragoza, en casa de una Toxicomana Muerta... así que imaginate el destino de todo el arsenal de armas sin control que se esta enviando


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

While performing military duty on May 7 on Zmeiny Island, our close friend, a friend, heroically died.

Foreman of the second article Fedorov Alexei Nikolaevich, combat swimmer, reconnaissance diver of the Special Forces.
Participant of the operation in Syria, combat veteran.
Completed medical courses abroad.

Aleksey was in the patrol boat of the Raptor project with his comrades.

Bayraktar UAV hit the boat, severely wounded in the leg, Alexei fought for his life for two days, providing himself with first aid during the evacuation, but eventually died from blood loss.

@rosich_rus
Esto dice Wagner. Que uno de los suyos cayó en la isla de las serpientes en un ataque de drone contra una lancha raptor. Asi que se dieron bien entre los dos.


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido un lanzacohetes del modelo que envío España a Ucrania en Zaragoza, en casa de una Toxicomana Muerta... así que imaginate el destino de todo el arsenal de armas sin control que se esta enviando



Lo primero que viene a mi mente son las banlieues francesas. Lo que habrá por allí dentro ahora mismo...


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Casí sería mejor idea cercar Zolote donde parece que hay también bastantes agrupaciones y esta igualmente amenzazado. Además en este caso se quedan en campo abierto ...



OSINT no es amiga de los rusos. Todo lo que ponen hay que verlo desde una perspectiva que le venga bien a Ucrania


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> OSINT no es amiga de los rusos. Todo lo que ponen hay que verlo desde una perspectiva que le venga bien a Ucrania



De hecho paginas cono la de oryx son abiertamente pro ucranianas. En foros militares hace tiempo que le tienen cogido el punto... Pero es que no hace falta ni leer entre lineas a veces...


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido un lanzacohetes del modelo que envío España a Ucrania en Zaragoza, en casa de una Toxicomana Muerta... así que imaginate el destino de todo el arsenal de armas sin control que se esta enviando



Un vecino mío lleva un par de "javalines" a cada lado del tractor " para espantar los corzos" que le comen los brotes, dice.


----------



## Bartleby (14 May 2022)

*Se esperaba que India ayudase a la reducción de escasez de trigo en los mercados internacionales creada por la guerra en Ucrania, pero el país ha decidido hacer todo lo contrario*. India es el segundo mayor productor de trigo del mundo después de China, sus exportaciones han sido tradicionalmente pequeñas y sus principales países compradores eran Bangladesh, Sri Lanka y algunos mercados de Oriente Medio. 









India también suspende sus exportaciones de trigo


Se esperaba que India ayudase a la reducción de escasez de trigo en los mercados internacionales creada por la guerra en Ucrania, pero el país ha de




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## anestesia (14 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cuando veamos ese material siendo empleado en las calles de cualquier ciudad europea nos dirán que _"no se podía saber"_.







__





Otra consecuencia de que gobiernen corporaciones: las armas fluyen de Ucrania a mercados negros=beneficios sin fin para la industria armamentistica


Un ejemplo de las consecuencias de que gobiernen las corporaciones en lugar de los Estados. Y ahora en EEUU, como Einshower advirtió, en realidad gobierna el complejo armamentistico-militar; Biden no es más que una marioneta de papel...




www.burbuja.info




*Cómo las armas occidentales fluyen de Ucrania a los mercados negros*

*A la industria amrmaentistica no les importa eso nada, es más, les beneficia, puesto que así venden más armas. EEUU y los países que están enviando armas están actuando como parte de la red de traficantes de armas, porque conocen la corrupción que hay en Ucrania*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 May 2022)

*Esta guerra no la entiendo, se sigue bombardeando a la población civil del donetsk mas de dos meses y medio después de empezar la operación.*


Los ucranianos continúan bombardeando a civiles. En #Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin informa que dos distritos de la ciudad han sido atacados esta mañana: En #Petrovsky, impacto directo en el supermercado Izyum. En #Kuibyshev, impacto en un edificio residencial


----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta guerra no la entiendo, se sigue bombardeando a la población civil del donetsk mas de mes y medio después de empezar la operación.*
> 
> 
> Los ucranianos continúan bombardeando a civiles. En #Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin informa que dos distritos de la ciudad han sido atacados esta mañana: En #Petrovsky, impacto directo en el supermercado Izyum. En #Kuibyshev, impacto en un edificio residencial



En la zona sur del Donetsk no han liberado nada la pinza solo avanza lentamente por el norte. El sur está parado.


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una pistola en el mercado negro de Kiev cuesta 100 dolares, calderilla, pero un manpad 3.000-6.000 dolares y los compran terroristas internacionales.
> 
> PD- El combustible en Ucrania en las gasolineras a mas de 2 euros el litro y no hay, en el mercado negro estan haciendose de oro con la gasolina y el diesel.



Terroristas internacionales....dejate los libros de frederick-forsyth

Como vais a entender nada de la guerra de Ucrania si ni siquiera entendeis que los "terroristas internacionales" no existen,que son creacion de los servicios de inteligencia.

El mullah que volo por los aires en Alcanar estaba en nomina del CNI.Bin Laden estaba en nomina de la CIA.El estado islamico creado por el Mossad/CIA.

Los chechenos del teatro de Moscu estaban bien monitorizados y Putin dejo hacer para colgarse una medalla.

Tu no mueves un manpad por Europa sin que se entere todo dios.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta guerra no la entiendo, se sigue bombardeando a la población civil del donetsk mas de mes y medio después de empezar la operación.*
> 
> 
> Los ucranianos continúan bombardeando a civiles. En #Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin informa que dos distritos de la ciudad han sido atacados esta mañana: En #Petrovsky, impacto directo en el supermercado Izyum. En #Kuibyshev, impacto en un edificio residencial



Otra jugada mestra del ajedrecista aplicando el sun tzu y los principios del judo.


----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

Si Rusia ha metido poca fuerza es porque quiere una guerra larga, algunos dicen que hacen la guerra tipo Siria pero a Siria a los propios rusos les importaba un huevo, pues así están actuando en Ucrania, otra cosa es la gracia que les haga a los que ponen los muertos como los ciudadanos reclutados del Donbass o los civiles muertos de esos bombardeos. Si Stalin hubiera estado al mando esta guerra dura tres días, pero vamos ellos sabrán lo que hacen.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es evidente que hay un complot internacional por complica las cosas en todos los aspectos. No descartemos nada, hace unos meses instalaron el pase Nazi, amenazaron con meter un VENENO experimental de forma obligatoria, están legislando para poder confiscar bienes en nombre del bien común.
> 
> *Debemos estar muy atentos, van a calzón quitado todo es posible, desde inflaciones de dos dígitos a encierros a confiscaciones.*



No es un complot. Es una guerra economica mundial. Han dicho basta.


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Terroristas internacionales....dejate los libros de frederick-forsyth
> 
> Como vais a entender nada de la guerra de Ucrania si ni siquiera entendeis que los "terroristas internacionales" no existen,que son creacion de los servicios de inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Y a pesar de saber eso aquí estás día tras día lavando la cara de los mismos a los que estás acusando de ser los creadores del terrorismo internacional.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta guerra no la entiendo, se sigue bombardeando a la población civil del donetsk mas de mes y medio después de empezar la operación.*
> 
> 
> Los ucranianos continúan bombardeando a civiles. En #Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin informa que dos distritos de la ciudad han sido atacados esta mañana: En #Petrovsky, impacto directo en el supermercado Izyum. En #Kuibyshev, impacto en un edificio residencial



Russia necesita en el relato sus muertos civiles. Necesita viudas y niños muertos.


Sin olvidar que los que estan defendiendo el frente de Donetsk son los mas ultras y preparados de los ukros.


No es una guerra USA de tierra quemada.


No comparemos guerras por que nos lleva a conclusiones erróneas


----------



## frangelico (14 May 2022)

Y


El Mercader dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces:
> 
> Las élites están usando a la "nueva izquierda" como ariete para destruir el tenue barniz de democracia que hasta ahora teníamos y dirigirnos a una dictadura camuflada de "altos valores morales".
> 
> ...





rejon dijo:


> Por qué no echan a Turquía de la OTAN? cómo podemos tener un país en la alianza sin libertades ni democracia plena?



Por lo mismo que a la OTAN perteneció durante 25 años un Portugal bajo una dictadura, o Grecia cuando la tuvo. O una Francia que pasó de la cuarta a la quinta República mediante un golpe de Estado en medio de una salvaje guerra en Argelia. Porque Turquía es necesaria para el cerco a Rusia y para tener posiciones cómodas de ataque contra cualquier país de Oriente Medio.


----------



## thanos2 (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese puede ser un problema a futuro…es un desmadre lo de las armas en Ucrania…



El desmadre de las armas es lo que quiere EEUU.
EEUU buscaba que Europa fuese arrasada a sangre y fuego por el terrorismo. No sabía cómo hacer llegar las armas, pero ya están por aquí. Las próximas dos décadas en Europa van a ser de auténtico miedo gracias a sus cómplices.


----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

Lo que supuestamente está haciendo Rusia es una guerra híbrida donde lo menos importante es la propia guerra, y donde lo más importante se lo lleva el plano económico. Rusia puede aguantar mucho pero a Ucrania le tienen que inyector muchísimo dinero solo para pagar a sus funcionarios y si va pasando el tiempo muchos refugiados ni volverán. Pérdida de PIB y de población enorme de Ucrania. O sea esperad sentados que dura todo el verano y seguid la guerra desde la tumbona de la playa.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y
> 
> 
> Por lo mismo que a la OTAN perteneció durante 25 años un Portugal bajo una dictadura, o Grecia cuando la tuvo. O una Francia que pasó de la cuarta a la quinta República mediante un golpe de Estado en medio de una salvaje guerra en Argelia. Porque Turquía es necesaria para el cerco a Rusia y para tener posiciones cómodas de ataque contra cualquier país de Oriente Medio.



Hemos vendido a los saharauis... Venderemos a los kurdos... A los rojinas.. . . A los tibetanos... Uigures.... Chiies en baharein.. Libaneses... Cristianos africanos.... Nos da igual todo. Occidente no es un socio fiable. Y en cuanto paises medianos se den cuenta de que el eje china-russia va en serio, estamos jodidos.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que supuestamente está haciendo Rusia es una guerra híbrida donde lo menos importante es la propia guerra, y donde lo más importante se lo lleva el plano económico. Rusia puede aguantar mucho pero a Ucrania le tienen que inyector muchísimo dinero solo para pagar a sus funcionarios y si va pasando el tiempo muchos refugiados ni volverán. Pérdida de PIB y de población enorme de Ucrania. O sea esperad sentados que dura todo el verano y seguid la guerra desde la tumbona de la playa.



Exacto. La guerra de desgaste militar a russia le viene mal ( por eso andan como andan), pero la guerra de desgaste economica le viene bien.


----------



## chemarin (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los turcos como buenos moros están maniobrando para sacar tajada. Harán la típica de presionar hasta que les regalen lo que quieran que les regalen. Ha creado una posición de fuerza de la nada (porque realmente le sudan los cojones que entren o no) y está a la espera de que llamen a su puerta con regalitos.



Eso es lo más probable, los turcos no son de fiar, no hay que olvidar su posición en la guerra de Siria, y el derribo del avión ruso.


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

La noticia de Azosvtal del dia. *¿que hay tan importante para que no se rindan?*

Fuente ucra

*Ucrania está negociando la evacuación de 60 personas de la acería Azovstal en Mariupol.*
ROMAN PETRENKO - SÁBADO, 14 MAYO 2022, 10:41

Fuente: Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimera ministra, ministra de reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados en un comentario a Suspilne

Detalles: Vereshchuk dijo que se están llevando a cabo negociaciones para liberar a 60 personas de la acería.

Cita de Vereshchuk: "Hay varios centenares de heridos allí, hay que rescatarlos en primer lugar, porque los rusos no aceptarán dejarlos ir a todos a la vez. Así que, al principio, los heridos graves y los médicos [serán evacuados]. Son 60". 

Antecedentes:

Vereshchuk dijo anteriormente que se están llevando a cabo negociaciones con la mediación de Turquía sobre la evacuación de los militares de Azovstal, que comenzarán con los heridos graves.
El 11 de mayo, el viceprimer ministro anunció que la parte ucraniana hizo una oferta a los rusos para intercambiar a los soldados ucranianos gravemente heridos que permanecían en Azovstal por militares rusos capturados.
Vereshchuk también explicó que, por el momento, es imposible levantar el bloqueo de la planta de Azovstal por medios militares.
Los ocupantes rusos se negaron a permitir la extracción de los defensores de Mariupol por mar a un país neutral. También dijeron que, al haber sacado a todos los civiles de los búnkeres, ahora tenían supuestamente "vía libre".
Turquía ha ofrecido retirar las tropas ucranianas de Mariupol y garantizar que no volverán a luchar mientras dure la guerra, sino que permanecerán en Turquía.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 May 2022)

*Suspendido el suministro de electricidad a Finlandia desde Rusia*
Hoy, 09:45


----------



## chemarin (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> La noticia de Azosvtal del dia. *¿que hay tan importante para que no se rindan?*
> 
> Fuente ucra
> 
> ...



No sé qué se negocia, pero ¿a un nazi hay que dejarlo salir porque está herido? La "lógica" de la gente es acojonante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 May 2022)

*ANUNCIO DE SUSPENSIÓN DE ENTREGA DE ENERGÍA ELÉCTRICA*
13 de mayo de 2022
*RAO Nordic Oy ha estado importando electricidad de Rusia a Finlandia y vendiéndola a la bolsa Nord Pool durante muchos años.*
Desafortunadamente, nos vemos obligados a señalar que los volúmenes que se han vendido en el intercambio de Nord Pool desde el 6 de mayo aún no se han acreditado fondos en nuestra cuenta bancaria. Esta situación es excepcional y ocurrió por primera vez en más de veinte años de nuestra historia comercial.

Lamentablemente, en la situación actual de falta de ingresos en efectivo, RAO Nordic no puede realizar los pagos de la electricidad importada de Rusia. Por lo tanto nos vemos obligados a suspender la importación de electricidad a partir del 14 de mayo.
Esperamos que la situación mejore pronto y que el comercio de electricidad con Rusia pueda reanudarse.






__





RAO Nordic - News


RAO Nordic is a leading importer of electricity from Russia to the Nordic market that has represented Inter RAO Group, the largest Russian energy company, in the European Union since 2002.




www.raonordic.com


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y a pesar de saber eso aquí estás día tras día lavando la cara de los mismos a los que estás acusando de ser los creadores del terrorismo internacional.



Cuenta de 2013 y 600 mierdosos mensajes,muchos de ellos para lamerle el ciruelo al Khan moribundo.

Yo te creo hermano...

No pierdo un minuto en debatir con ComeMierdas a sueldo de ningun tipo.


----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El truco está en que los 40.000 millones no son a fondo perdido sino que son un préstamo y como tal puede venderse o hacer partícipes de la deuda a quien quiera comprarla. Imagina que a largo plazo Ucrania termina entrando en la UE, dejando a un lado el dineral que supondrá para las arcas europeas la reconstrucción de la misma y de su ejército, se le podría hacer responsable (o lo hagan con gusto) de lo adeudado. + los intereses claro.
> 
> No dudo que existirán fondos frotándose las manos ante la posibilidad de hacerse con parte de esa deuda.



"Prestamo y arriendo"


----------



## ussser (14 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pobrecitos judíos. Los palestinos les obligan a trabajos físicos pesados.



Pocas cosas debe haber en el mundo tan aberrantes como esto. Atacar a personas que portan el cuerpo de una persona muerta en su último viaje, hasta el punto de casi tirarlo al suelo. Decir que es una falta de respeto es quedarse muy corto. Que clase de alimañas hacen esto? 

Por que coño los atacan?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *ANUNCIO DE SUSPENSIÓN DE ENTREGA DE ENERGÍA ELÉCTRICA*
> 13 de mayo de 2022
> *RAO Nordic Oy ha estado importando electricidad de Rusia a Finlandia y vendiéndola a la bolsa Nord Pool durante muchos años.*
> Desafortunadamente, nos vemos obligados a señalar que los volúmenes que se han vendido en el intercambio de Nord Pool desde el 6 de mayo aún no se han acreditado fondos en nuestra cuenta bancaria. Esta situación es excepcional y ocurrió por primera vez en más de veinte años de nuestra historia comercial.
> ...




Se dan cuenta que todo va encaminado a que la agenda 2030 de no tendrás nada se cumpla?

Lo que no será posible es que seas feliz.

Cada día un paso más en caos y el control absoluto.


----------



## Deitano (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viendo que Turquía quiere vetar la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN no me parece ya tan bueno el ofrecimiento que hizo de rescatar a los Ucranianos de Azovstal y llevarlos a Turquía hasta el final del conflicto... Me da que todavía vamos a acabar mal con Turquía y que Turquía anda mirando que hay al este...



En mi opinión, Turquía lo único que quiere es dinero y probablemente compromisos de adhesión a la UE.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En mi opinión, Turquía lo único que quiere es dinero y probablemente compromisos de adhesión a la UE.



Pues ya pueden darsela o NO ENTRAN, y eso es el fin del poder de Alemania en la UE.

Hay más turcos que alemanes en la tierra y eso en política cuenta, especialmente si son respondones como los turcos.


----------



## Adriano II (14 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> "Prestamo y arriendo"



Osea te paso las armas y luego en pago me quedo todo lo de valor q hay en tu país :

Gas
Petróleo
Cereales
Minerales


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Cuenta de 2013 y 600 mierdosos mensajes,muchos de ellos para lamerle el ciruelo al Khan moribundo.
> 
> Yo te creo hermano...
> 
> No pierdo un minuto en debatir con ComeMierdas a sueldo de ningun tipo.



*Salirse o irse alguien por la tangente*

Dar alguien una respuesta que no se corresponde con lo que se le cuestiona,* normalmente de manera intencionada pues se trata de una pregunta comprometida*. Igualmente, cambiar de tema en mitad de una conversación o discurso para referirse a cuestiones que no guardan relación con el objeto de la discusión. Es una expresión que se emplea mayormente en el lenguaje discursivo y político.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Suspendido el suministro de electricidad a Finlandia desde Rusia*
> Hoy, 09:45



¡¡¡¡¡¿Dónde está la inversión en NUCELARES que hizo Finlandia hace 20 años?!!!!.

Juraría por un momento que:

1-Los han timado.
2-No hay Uranio.

Vuestro picolero de confianza os informa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Osea te paso las armas y luego en pago me quedo todo lo de valor q hay en tu país :
> 
> Gas
> Petróleo
> ...



Basta con le des el control del sistema bancario, el resto va en el paquete.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En mi opinión, Turquía lo único que quiere es dinero y probablemente compromisos de adhesión a la UE.



Y no quiere cargarse de una vez el kurdistan y via libre para idlib y el kurdistan iraqui? 

Y el egeo? Y Libia? 

Adhesión a europa para perder autonomia? Pero que cohones creemos que es la ue? 

Es un puto puente para entrar en la OTAN! Todos los paises del este entraron en la ue por la OTAN.... 

Es patetico el nivel de autocomolacemcia eurocentralista. SOMOS UNA PUTA MIERDA. 

No tenemos materias primas, no tenemos poder militar, nuestra sociedad no esta cohesionada, hay estados anti nwo, se ha ido uno de los socios mas estrategicos.. . . . Y aun creemos que a turquia le interesa entrar?


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Osea te paso las armas y luego en pago me quedo todo lo de valor q hay en tu país :
> 
> Gas
> Petróleo
> ...



Ha sido el mayor timo de la historia. 

Dinero fiat con un valor relativo a cambio de tierra, petroleo, posiciones geoestrategicas importantes, carne de cañon...


----------



## EGO (14 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En mi opinión, Turquía lo único que quiere es dinero y probablemente compromisos de adhesión a la UE.



Es chantaje follacabril.

Quieren entrar en la UE como sea y por eso lo del veto.

No puedo entender que Occidente considere aliados a esa basura que lleva cientos de años dandonos problemas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 May 2022)

*RUSIA ESTÁ A PUNTO DE GANAR UNA ALDEA PERDIDA DEL DONBÁS CON UNA IMPORTANCIA GEOESTRATÉGICA SIMILAR A LAS PEDROÑERAS. YA QUEDA POCO PARA LA VICTORIA*


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es chantaje follacabril.
> 
> Quieren entrar en la UE como sea y por eso lo del veto.
> 
> No puedo entender que Occidente considere aliados a esa basura que lleva cientos de años dandonos problemas.



No te creas, en Turquía ya bajó la marea europeísta. Ahora más de la mitad de la población está en contra de entrar en la UE, tanto turcos blancos como negros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 May 2022)




----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

Si entra Turquía se come toda la inversión que ahora va a los países del Este, Turquía se está occidentalizando a marchas forzadas y ya te digo que hasta las inversiones que irían a España luego irían a la península anatólica. A muchos países de Europa no les interesa un país tan grande como turquía para haceles las competencia, porque Turquía no va a aceptar migajas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Esta guerra no la entiendo, se sigue bombardeando a la población civil del donetsk mas de dos meses y medio después de empezar la operación.*
> 
> 
> Los ucranianos continúan bombardeando a civiles. En #Donetsk, Aleksey Kulemzin informa que dos distritos de la ciudad han sido atacados esta mañana: En #Petrovsky, impacto directo en el supermercado Izyum. En #Kuibyshev, impacto en un edificio residencial



Teines toda la razón y por eso yo mismo preguntaba cándidamente hace tres dias cuando se podia esperar que cesasen esos bombardeos ante la ofensiva tan lenta pero constante de Rusia, para alcanzar los nichos desde donde se lanzan esos proyectiles, sólo por la inquietud de poner fin a semejante castigo sobre los civiles del Donetsk que dura ya 8 años:

post9952 Guerra en Ucrania XVII


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Osea te paso las armas y luego en pago me quedo todo lo de valor q hay en tu país :
> 
> Gas
> Petróleo
> ...



exacto, endeuda a un pais por décadas


----------



## golden graham (14 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Suspendido el suministro de electricidad a Finlandia desde Rusia*
> Hoy, 09:45



Que saquen las velas


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

Govt bans wheat exports after new low output estimate, says need to ensure food availability


Export of all wheat, including high-protein durum and normal soft bread varieties, have been moved from “free” to the “prohibited” category.




indianexpress.com




*La India prohíbe las exportaciones de trigo tras una nueva estimación de producción baja*
La estimación de la producción interna del gobierno es de 95 millones de toneladas, frente a la anterior previsión de una cosecha "récord" de 111,3 millones de toneladas

Escrito por Harish Damodaran | Nueva Delhi |
Actualizado: 14 de mayo de 2022 2:04:15 pm

Justo un día después de que los datos mostraran que *la inflación anual de los precios al consumidor alcanzó un máximo de casi ocho años del 7,79 por ciento en abril* y que *la inflación de los alimentos al por menor aumentó aún más hasta el 8,38 por ciento*, el gobierno de Narendra Modi ha prohibido la exportación de todo el trigo del país.

*La exportación de todo el trigo, incluidas las variedades de trigo duro de alto contenido proteínico y de pan blando normal, ha pasado de la categoría de "libre" a la de "prohibido" con efecto a partir del 13 de mayo.*

A partir de ahora se permitirán dos tipos de envíos. El primero es "sobre la base de un permiso concedido por el Gobierno de la India a otros países para satisfacer sus necesidades de seguridad alimentaria y sobre la base de la solicitud de sus gobiernos". La segunda son las exportaciones en virtud de acuerdos transitorios, cuando se hayan emitido cartas de crédito irrevocables "en la fecha de esta notificación o antes, siempre que se presenten las pruebas documentales prescritas", según una notificación del Departamento de Comercio emitida a última hora del viernes.

*La prohibición de las exportaciones se produce incluso cuando la adquisición de trigo por parte de las agencias gubernamentales se ha desplomado hasta el nivel más bajo de los últimos 15 años, con sólo 18 millones de toneladas (mt) compradas hasta ahora en la actual temporada de comercialización, frente al récord de 43,3 mt en 2021-22*. Aunque la temporada de comercialización del trigo se extiende técnicamente de abril a marzo, la mayor parte de las adquisiciones del gobierno a su precio mínimo de apoyo (MSP) se producen desde abril hasta mediados de mayo.

Las exportaciones de trigo de la India alcanzaron un máximo histórico de 7 millones de toneladas por valor de 2.050 millones de dólares en el ejercicio fiscal que finalizó el 31 de marzo de 2022. A mediados de febrero, el Ministerio de Agricultura estimó que la cosecha de trigo del país en 2021-22 (que se comercializará en 2022-23) alcanzaría la cifra récord de 111,3 toneladas. Basándose en ello, se esperaba que los envíos de trigo de la India fueran de entre 10 y 15 toneladas este año fiscal. El ministro de Comercio e Industria, Piyush Goyal, tuiteó el 15 de abril que los agricultores indios "han asegurado el desbordamiento de nuestros graneros y estamos listos para servir al mundo".

*El departamento de comercio, curiosamente, sólo el jueves, había emitido un comunicado de prensa sobre el Centro de envío de delegaciones comerciales a nueve países - Marruecos, Túnez, Indonesia, Filipinas, Tailandia, Vietnam, Turquía, Argelia y Líbano - "para explorar las posibilidades de impulsar las exportaciones de trigo de la India" *(Government to send trade delegations to Morocco, Tunisia, Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam, Turkey, Algeria and Lebanon for exploring possibilities of boosting wheat exports from India). El hecho de que la notificación de la prohibición de las exportaciones se produjera tan sólo un día después demuestra lo rápido que ha sido el cambio de rumbo.

Las previsiones de exportación originales del gobierno no tenían en cuenta las pérdidas de rendimiento derivadas del repentino aumento de las temperaturas a partir de mediados de marzo, que afectaron a la cosecha de trigo en pie cuando se encontraba en la fase crucial de "masa". Este es el momento en que los granos de trigo acumulan almidón, proteína y otras materias secas, con temperaturas máximas que idealmente se sitúan en el rango de los primeros 30 grados centígrados para permitir un llenado óptimo del grano y un aumento de peso. Pero las temperaturas que superaron los 35 grados a mediados de marzo y los 40 grados a finales de mes provocaron una maduración prematura y el marchitamiento de los granos.

Los informes sobre el terreno en la mayor parte del país -excepto en Madhya Pradesh, donde el cultivo está listo para la cosecha a mediados de marzo- sugieren que los agricultores de trigo cosecharon entre un 15 y un 20% menos de grano en comparación con el año pasado. El Indian Express ha sabido que la estimación interna revisada del gobierno sobre la producción de trigo para 2021-22 es ahora de 95 millones de toneladas, la más baja desde las 92,3 millones de toneladas de 2015-16.

Para el actual ejercicio fiscal, ya se han contratado unas 4,5 millones de toneladas de exportaciones. De ellas, unas 1,5 millones de toneladas se enviaron en abril. No está claro cuánto trigo se exportó en el mes actual hasta que la prohibición entró en vigor o las cantidades que se cubrirán bajo los acuerdos de transición.

"Es una medida contra los agricultores en nombre del llamado consumidor pobre. Si el gobierno estaba tan preocupado por la inflación, podría haber filtrado gradualmente las exportaciones en lugar de recurrir a una prohibición precipitada. Esto podría haber tomado la forma de un precio mínimo de exportación (por debajo del cual no se pueden realizar envíos) o un arancel", dijo Ashok Gulati, un destacado economista agrícola y columnista de The Indian Express.

*La prohibición de exportar también puede obligar a los agricultores, que han retenido su cosecha en previsión de que los precios suban en los próximos meses, a vender a las agencias gubernamentales al MSP.* "Las compras públicas han disminuido principalmente porque los agricultores obtienen precios más altos vendiendo a comerciantes privados y exportadores. Si el bajo nivel de adquisiciones y el agotamiento de las existencias públicas eran una preocupación, ¿qué impedía al gobierno ofrecer una bonificación de 200-250 rupias sobre el MSP (de 2.015 rupias por quintal) a los agricultores? Si lo hace incluso ahora, los agricultores le traerán sin duda más trigo.* La prohibición de las exportaciones es un impuesto implícito a los agricultores*", añadió Gulati.

La notificación del Departamento de Comercio defendió la prohibición citando *"un repentino aumento de los precios mundiales del trigo derivado de muchos factores, como resultado de los cuales la seguridad alimentaria de la India, los países vecinos y otros países vulnerables está en riesgo".*

También trató de desviar las probables críticas por el giro en la política -de afirmar que se podía "alimentar al mundo" tras la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, a detener todos los envíos de la noche a la mañana- reiterando el compromiso del gobierno "de satisfacer las necesidades de seguridad alimentaria de la India, los países vecinos y otros países en desarrollo vulnerables que se ven afectados negativamente por los cambios repentinos en el mercado mundial del trigo y no pueden acceder a un suministro adecuado de trigo".


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

Ucranianos adivinos. Muchos confunden sus deseos con la realidad:

Russia-Ukraine war: Ukrainian general predicts when war will end; UK warns Russia likely to rig referendums in Donbas – live. 7h 18m del 14 de mayo
*
La guerra en Ucrania terminará a finales de año, predice el jefe de la inteligencia militar

La guerra contra Rusia alcanzará un punto de inflexión a mediados de agosto y terminará a finales de año,* según ha declarado el jefe de la inteligencia militar ucraniana a Sky News.

El general de división Kyrylo Budanov dijo: El punto de inflexión se producirá en la segunda parte de agosto. La mayoría de las acciones de combate activas habrán terminado a finales de este año.

Como resultado, *renovaremos el poder ucraniano en todos nuestros territorios que hemos perdido, incluyendo Donbas y Crimea.*

Afirmó que Rusia está sufriendo enormes pérdidas -aunque no quiso pronunciarse sobre las bajas ucranianas- y dijo que no le sorprendía su magnitud, dado que el poderío ruso era un "mito".

Europa ve a Rusia como una gran amenaza. Tienen miedo de su agresión.

Llevamos ocho años luchando contra Rusia y podemos decir que ese poderío ruso tan publicitado es un mito.

No es tan poderoso. Es una horda de gente con armas".

Budanov dijo que las fuerzas rusas que atacaban la ciudad nororiental de Kharkiv habían sido empujadas hacia atrás casi hasta la frontera rusa y que su tan anunciado fracaso a la hora de cruzar el río Siverskyi Donets hace varios días se había traducido en "grandes pérdidas".

Puedo confirmar que sufrieron grandes pérdidas en hombres y blindaje y puedo decir que cuando se produjeron los ataques de artillería muchas de las tripulaciones abandonaron su equipo".

También afirmó que *la derrota rusa en Ucrania llevaría a la destitución del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y que ya estaba en marcha un golpe de Estado contra él. "Se están moviendo en este sentido y es imposible detenerlo", dijo. No aportó ninguna prueba para respaldar esta afirmación.*

Además,* Putin se encontraba en un "estado psicológico y físico muy malo y está muy enfermo". Los rumores sobre la mala salud de Putin han circulado recientemente, pero The Guardian no ha podido corroborarlos.*


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Solo un pequeño matiz en los tiempos verbales:
> 
> _"La OTAN, una vez terminada la Guerra Fría, no *tenía* razón de ser. A menos que su finalidad *fuese* otra, como estamos viendo."_
> 
> Han pasado de la mera persecución política a la más moderna y nueva persecución geopolítica con trasfondo de intereses financieros y dominación.



Hasta hace 4 días la OTAN iba de capa caída puesto que "no tenía razón de ser", ahora que Rusia ha invadido un país soberano la OTAN es más necesaria que nunca, por que, a ver, aparge de Serbia, alguna nación amenazada directamente por Rusia como Moldavia, Georgia, Armenia y Azerbaiyán, y algún neutral como Suiza o Irlanda ¿Queda en Europa alguna nación que no sea miembro de la OTAN? ¿Cuál es la razón de la membresería? ¿Por qué le falta tiempo a Finlandia y Suecia por pedir ingresar? ¿Acaso no estarían "encantadas" de entrar Moldavia, Ucrania, Georgia ...?. Y la pregunta del millón ¿Por qué nadie en Rusia dedica un solo segundo a reflexionar la razón por la que todos los países europeos los quieren cuanto más lejos mejor?.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Noruega es un caso particular. Algo así como Rusia pero más a su bola. No están en el euro y tienen reservas de hidrocarburos para varias generaciones. Pasan de líos. Pero la matanza de Utoya reveló algo que no funciona en esa sociedad.



Noruega es uno de esos países que en cuanto se le acabe el petróleo vendrá corriendo a pedir ser miembro de la UE, bueno, y tenga que bajarse los pantalones para abrir sus caladeros de pesca a países como España, o lo más probable, que obliguen a España a dejar que entre sin ninguna concesión especial. Es decir, un país "de conveniencias".


----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Osea te paso las armas y luego en pago me quedo todo lo de valor q hay en tu país :
> 
> Gas
> Petróleo
> ...



Ya se estan llevando cosechas... y poniendo la sangre en el terreno.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Y Biden está sano, Nadie rumorea sobre el



La realidad es que Putin pone y dispone, mientras que Biden no tiene ningún poder en la Casa Blanca. Creo que ya se ensayó todo con Trump: El presidente diciendo tonterias mientras que el personal de la Casa Blanca va "matizando" cuando no "corrigiendo".


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Si querido pero los Rusos son campeones en enriquecimiento del uranio.................



Se viene una nueva ola de inversiones en energía y aparatejos nucleares. EEUU y Francia se van a poner las botas puesto que van a ser los "proveedores oficiales" de todo "Occidente". Es un buen negocio para ellos. China y Rusia están vetados.


----------



## Adriano II (14 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Ya se estan llevando cosechas... y poniendo la sangre en el terreno.



Es que me dan mucha pena los soldados ucranianos en serio

Muchos morirán y bueno para ellos habrá acabado todo pero otros muchos quedarán mutilados y discapacitados de por vida en un pais por el que lo han dado todo y del que no recibirán una puta mierda

Tendrán que vender sus medallitas para poder comer en un pais riquísmo en recursos naturales pero pobre de solemnidad pq no verán ni medio chavo de esas riquezas y a nadie le importará una puta mierda que sean "veteranos de guerra"


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Los finlandeses acogen con alivio el inminente acceso a la OTAN.*
Finlandia, con 1.300 kilómetros de frontera compartida con Rusia, se ha mantenido al margen de alianzas militares desde su independencia de 1917.

Pero después de la invasión de Ucrania a finales de febrero, la opinión pública y los responsables políticos se inclinaron mayoritariamente a favor de acogerse bajo el paraguas de la alianza transatlántica. El jueves, el presidente y la primera ministra pidieron ingresar "sin demora" al organismo.


----------



## Fermoselle (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se viene una nueva ola de inversiones en energía y aparatejos nucleares. EEUU y Francia se van a poner las botas puesto que van a ser los "proveedores oficiales" de todo "Occidente". Es un buen negocio para ellos. China y Rusia están vetados.



¿Y el uranio natural abunda en....?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> ¿Y el uranio natural abunda en....?



RUSIA, hay que joderse.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Noruega es uno de esos países que en cuanto se le acabe el petróleo vendrá corriendo a pedir ser miembro de la UE, bueno, y tenga que bajarse los pantalones para abrir sus caladeros de pesca a países como España, o lo más probable, que obliguen a España a dejar que entre sin ninguna concesión especial. Es decir, un país "de conveniencias".



Cuando a Noruega se le acabe el petroleo ya no habrá UE.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso es lo más probable, los turcos no son de fiar, no hay que olvidar su posición en la guerra de Siria, y el derribo del avión ruso.



Es más sencillo: Los turcos no están en el proyecto de Mundo que quiere Rusia ni en el de EEUU. Tienen un modelo propio que consiste básicamente en montar el Imperio Otomano II (ó III, ó IV, no se). Ignoramos el alcance de tal proyecto y qué territorios incluiría, por cierto, Crimea era la residencia estival de los Sultanes Otomanos.


----------



## Julc (14 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El desmadre de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania es total, ya terminan hasta en programas de TV como si fuesen juguetes…



Lo dije hace poco.
No me gustaría ser conductor de furgón blindado en la Europa del Oeste.
Esos pepinos, los C-90 y los Javelin estarán ya por todas partes.


Encuentran un lanzamisiles cargado en la vivienda de una drogadicta fallecida en Zaragoza


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> En mi opinión, Turquía lo único que quiere es dinero y probablemente compromisos de adhesión a la UE.



Para Turquía ser una nación como España o Italia es un fracaso existencial. Aspiran a más, mucho más.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si entra Turquía se come toda la inversión que ahora va a los países del Este, Turquía se está occidentalizando a marchas forzadas y ya te digo que hasta las inversiones que irían a España luego irían a la península anatólica. A muchos países de Europa no les interesa un país tan grande como turquía para haceles las competencia, porque Turquía no va a aceptar migajas.



Por muy masonazos que sean en Bruselas, meter en europa a 90-100 millones de radicales musulmanes turcos, no es muy buena idea, con los moros que hay repartidos por todos los paises de la UE, ya tenemos de sobra.


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> RUSIA, hay que joderse.



Y encima, el uranio kazajo lo refinan en... Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hasta hace 4 días la OTAN iba de capa caída puesto que "no tenía razón de ser", ahora que Rusia ha invadido un país soberano la OTAN es más necesaria que nunca, por que, a ver, aparge de Serbia, alguna nación amenazada directamente por Rusia como Moldavia, Georgia, Armenia y Azerbaiyán, y algún neutral como Suiza o Irlanda ¿Queda en Europa alguna nación que no sea miembro de la OTAN? ¿Cuál es la razón de la membresería? ¿Por qué le falta tiempo a Finlandia y Suecia por pedir ingresar? ¿Acaso no estarían "encantadas" de entrar Moldavia, Ucrania, Georgia ...?. Y la pregunta del millón ¿Por qué nadie en Rusia dedica un solo segundo a reflexionar la razón por la que todos los países europeos los quieren cuanto más lejos mejor?.



Propaganda y coacción en los markets de deuda. La OTAN estaba amenazada de existencia y ha provocado su permanencia. Por qué nadie en occidente se dedica un solo segundo en reflexionar sobre por qué están sacrificando sus recursos energéticos, su poder adquisitivo y properidad por un país que hasta hace una eurovisión ni existía ni apenas conocían?


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Tiene que dar rabia a los putinianos ver tu país favorito haciendo el mayor ridiculo de su historia día tras día y todo el mundo descojonandose de la absoluta puta mierda de pais que es en todos los ámbitos?


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es chantaje follacabril.
> 
> Quieren entrar en la UE como sea y por eso lo del veto.
> 
> No puedo entender que Occidente considere aliados a esa basura que lleva cientos de años dandonos problemas.



El Oriente Europeo siempre ha sido un problema debido a los malos vientos del este: Hunos, mongoles, turcos y ahora rusos. Europa Oriental es un quebradero de cabeza, lo más sensato hubiera sido hacer un muro de hielo que vaya desde el Ártico hasta el Mar Caspio, y desde el Mar Caspio hasta el Índico. Como todos sabemos que los caminantes blancos ni los Dothrakis saben navegar.


----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por muy masonazos que sean en Bruselas, meter en europa a 90-100 millones de radicales musulmanes turcos, no es muy buena idea, con los moros que hay repartidos por todos los paises de la UE, ya tenemos de sobra.



Turquía se está Europeizando a marchas forzadas pero poco tienen que ver con los "moros" son musulmanes pero nada más. Los turcos van a lo práctico y quieren buenas inversiones industriales Europeas quieren su trozo de pastel. Erdogan va a lo suyo que es su país Turquía.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si entra Turquía se come toda la inversión que ahora va a los países del Este, Turquía se está occidentalizando a marchas forzadas y ya te digo que hasta las inversiones que irían a España luego irían a la península anatólica. A muchos países de Europa no les interesa un país tan grande como turquía para haceles las competencia, porque Turquía no va a aceptar migajas.



Mete a Turquía y Ucrania en la UE y nos aseguramos que no levantará cabeza hasta más allá del 2075.


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Terroristas internacionales....dejate los libros de frederick-forsyth
> 
> Como vais a entender nada de la guerra de Ucrania si ni siquiera entendeis que los "terroristas internacionales" no existen,que son creacion de los servicios de inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Hasta cierto punto la creación y financiación de ese tipo de grupos suele estar alimentada por intereses digamos oscuros pero a veces ocurre que esos intereses se les vuelven en su contra y la pista de los manpad o lo que sea se pierde o se pierde el control del narcotrafico.


----------



## Octubrista (14 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Y si me lo permite, comentarle que no solo en las zonas liberadas.
> Hace tiempo, unos años ya, sigo en telegram al periodista ucraniano de Odessa Yuri Tkachiov. En este mismo foro he puesto algunos de sus telegram.
> 
> 
> ...



Cito este interesante e inquietante mensaje, para que lo lean otros foreros, por si se les ha pasado.

Espero que Yuri Tkachiov se encuentre en buenas condiciones.


----------



## workforfood (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Mete a Turquía y Ucrania en la UE y nos aseguramos que no levantará cabeza hasta más allá del 2075.



Turquía es mucho más potente que Ucrania y su proyección también, lo que pasa que muchos países les va mal un país que les puede quitar industria a punta pala, los turcos son disciplinados en el trabajo. De quién son los drones de Ucrania pues de Turquía.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que saquen las velas



Esto de la electricidad es como los cereales: No es posible cerrar las puertas a quien exporta eso. Si Finlandia tuviera capacidad de generación nadie le cerraría las puestas. Es como España, que cuando sopla el viento y tenemos sobreproducción tiranos por los suelos la generación de nucleares francesas.


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Govt bans wheat exports after new low output estimate, says need to ensure food availability
> 
> 
> Export of all wheat, including high-protein durum and normal soft bread varieties, have been moved from “free” to the “prohibited” category.
> ...



Covid y los medicamentos: India prohibe la exportación de sus genéricos.
Inflación alimentaria: India prohibe la exportación de trigo.

Con proveedores así uno puede dormir tranquilo, que siempre te van a echar un cable en caso de necesidad.


----------



## alfonbass (14 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No hay ninguna generación de riqueza, lo que hay es apropiamiento de riqueza generada por otros.
> 
> Ejemplo del futbolista, quien pone las reglas y los precios ha decidido que su futbolista vale por 1 millón de toneladas de trigo, cualquiera de sus bancos le prestará los billetes para comprar 1 millón de toneladas de trigo a cambio de su futbolista.
> 
> ...



Me flipa, sinceramente, que la humanidad siga consiguiendo cosas cuando veo este tipo de comentarios....nada, que "todos son malos", según usted....no tengo tiempo para contestar algo, lee un poco y no seas tan sectario, te irá mejor en la vida


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> ¿Y el uranio natural abunda en....?



Va a pasar lo mismo que con las centrales de ciclo combinado en los 90 y principios del 2000: Era la "energía del futuro" y todo el mundo se puso a construirlas (España de las que más) y nadie cayó en la cuenta de que no habría gas natural para todos. Con las nucleares se van a lanzar a construir para tenerlas cuando escasee el uranio. Pero mire el lado positivo, para quien construye la central nuclear es un negocio redondo.


----------



## Fermoselle (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Va a pasar lo mismo que con las centrales de ciclo combinado en los 90 y principios del 2000: Era la "energía del futuro" y todo el mundo se puso a construirlas (España de las que más) y nadie cayó en la cuenta de que no habría gas natural para todos. Con las nucleares se van a lanzar a construir para tenerlas cuando escasee el uranio. Pero mire el lado positivo, para quien construye la central nuclear es un negocio redondo.



Los chinos estan poniendo a punto centrales de torio , elemento mucho mas abundante que el Uranio ..............


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando a Noruega se le acabe el petroleo ya no habrá UE.



No lo sabemos. Lo que si "sospechamos" es que la UE disgregada no tiene futuro, necesitamos "masa crítica" economico-demográfica para ser un actor en el mundo. Si somos capaces de hacerlo seremos algo, sino seremos "territorio en disputa" de las potencias dominantes, cosa que es lo que somos ahora, por cierto.


----------



## Octubrista (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El Oriente Europeo siempre ha sido un problema debido a los malos vientos del este: Hunos, mongoles, turcos y ahora rusos. Europa Oriental es un quebradero de cabeza, lo más sensato hubiera sido hacer un muro de hielo que vaya desde el Ártico hasta el Mar Caspio, y desde el Mar Caspio hasta el Índico. Como todos sabemos que los caminantes blancos ni los Dothrakis saben navegar.



Si no hubiera sido por los rusos en esa parte de Europa, o los españoles en el Mediterráneo; el destino de los europeos hubiese sido el de los armenios en anatolia, los griegos pónticos, y los de anatolia en general, etc.

Es decir, el exterminio genocida de los europeos.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Propaganda y coacción en los markets de deuda. La OTAN estaba amenazada de existencia y ha provocado su permanencia. Por qué nadie en occidente se dedica un solo segundo en reflexionar sobre por qué están sacrificando sus recursos energéticos, su poder adquisitivo y properidad por un país que hasta hace una eurovisión ni existía ni apenas conocían?



Soy de la teoría que la coyuntura actual es muy similar a la de la IGM: Potencias emergentes frente a las consolidadas y un ambiente belicista nauseabundo. En cierto modo se busca el conflicto para evitar lo inevitable mediante la paz: China dominará el mundo. Si bien EEUU está buscando el enfrentamiento mediante ir dejando sustancias combustibles en los cuatro puntos cardinales, la chispa no es cosa de ellos, sino de Rusia. El relato es importante. De hecho el provocar "el conflicto" ahora puede que haya sido un error tremendo para los intereses de China.

Respecto a las restricciones de energía, alimentos, austeridad, etc. Creo que esa situación ante el aumento demográfico actual era inevitable en un futuro próximo. El lado bueno es que es mejor encarar esos problemas ahora que somos 8.000 que dentro de 20 años, cuando seamos 10.000 millones de personas en el mundo.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

EEUU ha parpadeado y su mandamás de Defensa "Raitheon" Austin, 
ha sido el que ha tenido que ceder y marcar el nº de tlfno. del enemigo.
Ha pedido al ministro de Defensa ruso, por primera vez desde febrero,
un alto el fuego inmediato en Ucrania y rogando sobre la importancia 
de mantener las líneas de comunicación abiertas.
A estas alturas del partido la señal es para destacar...¿Qué les pica?
Mañana mas y mejor.


----------



## Julc (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tiene que dar rabia a los putinianos ver tu país favorito haciendo el mayor ridiculo de su historia día tras día y todo el mundo descojonandose de la absoluta puta mierda de pais que es en todos los ámbitos?



Para ridículo, el de los G.l.Joes de la OTAN, ladrando desde la frontera.
Si tan mierdoso es el ejército ruso ¿por qué no meten a Ucrania en la OTAN?
¿Por qué pide USA un alto el fuego?


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Los chinos estan poniendo a punto centrales de torio , elemento mucho mas abundante que el Uranio ..............



Hay que jugársela a varias opciones: Elementos nucleares alternativos como el torio, la fusión nuclear y las fuentes renovables. Todo es correcto. Aunque las renovables no tengan futuro lejano de Ci-Fi y fuetnes inagotables, si que lo tienen a corto y medio plazo, por lo que es un negocio excelente. Mientras que las tecnologías no sean maduras tampoco viene mal la optimización energética.


----------



## delhierro (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si Rusia ha metido poca fuerza es porque quiere una guerra larga, algunos dicen que hacen la guerra tipo Siria pero a Siria a los propios rusos les importaba un huevo, pues así están actuando en Ucrania, otra cosa es la gracia que les haga a los que ponen los muertos como los ciudadanos reclutados del Donbass o los civiles muertos de esos bombardeos. Si Stalin hubiera estado al mando esta guerra dura tres días, pero vamos ellos sabrán lo que hacen.



Es que esta guerra la dirige Mariano, minima actuación y esperar las cagadas del enemigo.


----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que me dan mucha pena los soldados ucranianos en serio
> 
> Muchos morirán y bueno para ellos habrá acabado todo pero otros muchos quedarán mutilados y discapacitados de por vida en un pais por el que lo han dado todo y del que no recibirán una puta mierda
> 
> Tendrán que vender sus medallitas para poder comer en un pais riquísmo en recursos naturales pero pobre de solemnidad pq no verán ni medio chavo de esas riquezas y a nadie le importará una puta mierda que sean "veteranos de guerra"



La historia hay que conocerla, tenían el ejemplo de lo ocurrido en Georgia para saber hacia donde se dirigian, y podían sumarle la crisis de los misiles de cuba... Todo el mundo sabía que esto terminaría muy mal si ucrania seguía adelante, y probablemente cuanto más tiempo se tardase, peor iban a ser las consecuencias para todos.

Es una tragedia por supuesto, pero se veía venir y no quisieron evitarlo a pesar de las advertencias y soluciones politicas ya firmadas.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Según el hijoPutin, cualquier ruso que cuestione la guerra es un traidor a la Madre Rusia, pero me pregunto quien decide esto, quien es traidor o no lo es, a lo mejor el traidor a la Madre Rusia es el hijoPutin y los periodistas rusos que el lunes condenaban la invasión, y perdieron su trabajo por ello, son los verdaderos patriotas y quieren una Rusia libre de asesinos de la KGB decidiendo su futuro.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

_*
"Polonia debería ser la siguiente en la línea del proceso de desnazificación después de Ucrania",
d ijoel miembro del Consejo Superior del partido del Kremlin "Rusia Unida" y diputado de la Duma,*_
*Oleg Morozov:*


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si no hubiera sido por los rusos en esa parte de Europa, o los españoles en el Mediterráneo; el destino de los europeos hubiese sido el de los armenios en anatolia, los griegos pónticos, y los de anatolia en general, etc.
> 
> Es decir, el exterminio genocida de los europeos.



Hace unos meses salió un estudio que sostenía la teoría que la razón por la que Europa existe aun, y que una serie de naciones-de-mierda en origen como España, Francia, Reino Unido, Holanda, Portugal, Rusia y más tarde también Italia y Alemania dominaron el mundo frente a naciones e imperios muchos más extensos, mucho más antíguos y con poblaciones y recursos naturales mayores como Persia, La India y China es debido a su extremado belicismo y hostilidad. La caída en el buen rollito nos lleva a ser invadidos por africanos y dominados por asiáticos.

Europa se suicidó en la IGM, se confirmó en la IIGM y finalmente está desapareciando actualmente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ucranianos adivinos. Muchos confunden sus deseos con la realidad:
> 
> Russia-Ukraine war: Ukrainian general predicts when war will end; UK warns Russia likely to rig referendums in Donbas – live. 7h 18m del 14 de mayo
> 
> ...



menudas pajas mentales tienen los jodios nazis estos



mazuste dijo:


> _*"Polonia debería ser la siguiente en la línea del proceso de desnazificación después de Ucrania",
> d ijoel miembro del Consejo Superior del partido del Kremlin "Rusia Unida" y diputado de la Duma,*_
> *Oleg Morozov:*
> 
> ...



Para eso tienen que darse las mismas y exactas circunstancias que en Ukrania, mientras no hayan auténticos nazis armados en su ejercito (de momento no se da esta situación) matando a los de su propia poblacion, ahi no hay poblacion autóctona de origen rusa. Es dificil de justificar esas declaraciones. No estoy de acuerdo con ese diputado, no representa necesariamente el pensamiento del gobierno ruso. Ria.ru no me parece siempre fiable en sus publicaciones (aunque haya tenido su fundacion en 1941 y haya tenido como fuente en muchas ocasiones al propio gobierno -ruso o soviético-)


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Covid y los medicamentos: India prohibe la exportación de sus genéricos.
> Inflación alimentaria: India prohibe la exportación de trigo.
> 
> Con proveedores así uno puede dormir tranquilo, que siempre te van a echar un cable en caso de necesidad.



La realidad es que una parte importante de la cosecha mundial se ha perdido pase lo que pase y otra muy importante esta en riesgo .. Ante esta situación solamente puede ocurrir que el resto de países quieran comprarte mas parte de tu cosecha que la que puedes exportar sin poner en riesgo a tu población ... En consecuencia medidas con la de la India se van a ir produciendo en más países porque de lo contrario se quedan sin poder alimentar a su gente. Esto es lógico y normal en esta situación salvo si eres Antonio que entonces cedes tu gas a quien te lo digan y se acabo ... Suele ocurrir cuando todo tu poder de negociación lo perdiste hace dos años yendo a medigar ayudas para recuperar tu país del COVID.


----------



## alfonbass (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tiene que dar rabia a los putinianos ver tu país favorito haciendo el mayor ridiculo de su historia día tras día y todo el mundo descojonandose de la absoluta puta mierda de pais que es en todos los ámbitos?



No es su país favorito, si así fuera les preocuparía otras cosa, pero no es así

Realmente, el "putiniano español" es una especie que se debate entre "ser de izquierdas y no querer trabajar ni esforzarse por el resto" o "ser conservador, y no quiere que nadie le demuestre que la vida no es como él cree", en ambas partes está el error en su apreciación de todo y mantienen la esperanza en Putin, a ver si con suerte pueden ser tan vagos e ignorantes como son "sin que se note mucho", por ese odio absurdo a Finlandia, que no les ha hecho nada o esas constantes comentarios de otros países que no se pliegan a la gilipollez doritera de rigor, que no es otra cosa que su propia pequeñez, les jode,,,si, pero...poco podemos hacer para ayudar
La persona que realmente tiene a Rusia en su corazón, tiene que ser alguien crítico, como lo es mejor amigo, ese que te dice "no bebas más, que estás haciendo el gilipollas, trae, que te llevo a casa"


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Pues sí, estamos de acuerdo. Se han retirado de Jarkov porque no les convenía. No les convenía seguir recibiendo guantazos a mano abierta como les estaban dando los ucranianos.


----------



## Adriano II (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay que jugársela a varias opciones: Elementos nucleares alternativos como el torio, la fusión nuclear y las fuentes renovables. Todo es correcto. Aunque las renovables no tengan futuro lejano de Ci-Fi y fuetnes inagotables, si que lo tienen a corto y medio plazo, por lo que es un negocio excelente. Mientras que las tecnologías no sean maduras tampoco viene mal la optimización energética.



Lo centrais todo en la electricidad y ese es solo parte del problema

No puedes mover camiones con baterías
No puedes mover barcos con baterías

Sin barcos y camiones no hay logística 

Sin logística no hay civilización


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

El régimen USAno va raudo de culo y cuesta abajo - todo el sistema se está resquebrajando 
-un zombi vacío y su banda de hegemonistas descerebrados están arruinando la economía -
Esta podría ser la razón por la que se escribe esta pájara una mierda tan grande.

*
"A los rusos se les alimenta con una cuchara el cinismo, la burla y el nihilismo. Se les cuenta un sinfín de historias
sobre el glorioso pasado, pero apenas se les da nada que esperar del aterrador futuro", escribe @anneapplebaum: 








World War II Is All That Putin Has Left


The regime offers Russians little more than selective memories of Soviet-era military triumph.




on.theatln.tc




*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

LOS POBRES PEONES DEL NWO
PIDIENDO AYUDITA CON LOS OJOS
PARA SER SALVADOS DE LOS LIOS EN LOS QUE SE METEN O SE DEJAN METER 








EL MORENITO SE DEJO PINCHAR NANO TECNOLOGIA DE CONTROL MENTAL DE UN AMIGO SUYO INFORMATICO LE VENDIO COMO LA HOSTIA

EL DE BARBA CON UN CONDON EN LA CABEZA : SE METIO A NAZI Y SE ESCONDIO EN UN BUNKER NAZI CON NIÑOS
HASTA EL CULO DE ARMAS BIOLOGICAS PARA TIRARLES A LOS RUSOS ...
Y AHORA NO PUEDNE SALI ...

,,,, LO VE TAN NEGRO QUE LE HA PEDIDO AYUDA A ELON MUSK ,,, ​


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Lo centrais todo en la electricidad y ese es solo parte del problema
> 
> No puedes mover camiones con baterías
> No puedes mover barcos con baterías
> ...



Se te ha olvidado la parte más importante, sin civilización moderna e industrial, no hay electricidad.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Es lógico que los finlandeses acojan con alivio el inminente acceso a la OTAN, el líder de su vecina Rusia cada día esta más descontrolado.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

ya tenemos al pingüino gilipollas en ebullición, no falla la hora de fichar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ya tenemos al pingüino gilipollas en ebullición, no falla la hora de fichar



LO TENGO IPNORE
con recordar de vez en cuandi por hilo que es un CM ... los pocos que entren de fuera sin logear lo sabran y los demas no lo vemos


----------



## golden graham (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según el hijoPutin, cualquier ruso que cuestione la guerra es un traidor a la Madre Rusia, pero me pregunto quien decide esto, quien es traidor o no lo es, a lo mejor el traidor a la Madre Rusia es el hijoPutin y los periodistas rusos que el lunes condenaban la invasión, y perdieron su trabajo por ello, son los verdaderos patriotas y quieren una Rusia libre de asesinos de la KGB decidiendo su futuro.



Cuantos mensajes escribes al dia?


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ya tenemos al pingüino gilipollas en ebullición, no falla la hora de fichar



Vete a tomar porculo....cabo chusquero......


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

EL DIPUTADO DE LA DUMA DEL ESTADO DE RUSIA PROPONE A POLONIA “EL PRÓXIMO EN LÍNEA PARA LA DESNAZIFICACIÓN DESPUÉS DE UCRANIA” - RIA


----------



## LIRDISM (14 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es el material de una BTG completa ... No se ven muertos y heridos porque una unidad cercana acudió a recogerlos.



El problema es que hay muchos bmp-1 y versión más vieja aunque puede ser del ejército de Luhanks y hay un vehículo que parece una ambulancia ucraniana, pueden ser vehículos de Lugansk o un enfrentamiento entre ambos que se mezclaron pero también hay muchos vehículos que están intactos y no destrozados por lo que no se debería sumar. Pero yo digo, si tanto daño le han hecho a los rusos porque intentan todavía atacar la misma zona incluso más al norte en Prolove al lado de Rubiznhe.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Cuantos mensajes escribes al dia?



Los que me salen de los cojones......satisfecho?lo mala que es la puta envidia


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Cuantos mensajes escribes al dia?



Su actividad diarreica escrita es directamente proporcional a su incapacidad de mandar un impulso eléctrico desde su sistema central nervioso (mediante neuronas) al ojete para cerrar su conducto anal, donde desparrama toda la mierda sin control. Asi que respondiendo a la pregunta, sin control anal echará mierda continua por este hilo, escribirá tanta mierda como pueda porque su puto cerebro no da mas de sí, se le ha roto el pestillo de cierre de su jodido ojete.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El G7 "no reconocerá nunca las fronteras" que Rusia quiere imponer por la fuerza*
Los* ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G7 *afirmaron este sábado que "no reconocerán nunca" las fronteras que Rusia quiere modificar por la fuerza en su guerra con *Ucrania*.
"No reconoceremos nunca las *fronteras *que *Rusia *intenta cambiar con su intervención militar", aseguraron los ministros en una declaración difundida tras una reunión en Alemania.


----------



## golden graham (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los que me salen de los cojones......satisfecho?lo mala que es la puta envidia



Joder es que estas 24/7


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Su actividad diarreica escrita es directamente proporcional a su incapacidad de mandar un impulso eléctrico desde su sistema central nervioso (mediante neuronas) al ojete para cerrar su conducto anal, donde desparrama toda la mierda sin control. Asi que respondiendo a la pregunta, sin control anal echará mierda continua por este hilo, escribirá tanta mierda como pueda porque su puto cerebro no da mas de sí, se le ha roto el pestillo de cierre de su jodido ojete.



A la puta mierda rata asquerosa,que no te lavas el chichi desde semama santa ...cacho puta como jiedes.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Joder es que estas 24/7



el jagger es como este, logea pero no se ve apenas si está conectado. Tipica conexion y actitud de cm


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU ha parpadeado y su mandamás de Defensa "Raitheon" Austin,
> ha sido el que ha tenido que ceder y marcar el nº de tlfno. del enemigo.
> Ha pedido al ministro de Defensa ruso, por primera vez desde febrero,
> un alto el fuego inmediato en Ucrania y rogando sobre la importancia
> ...



Pues seguramente les pica que no pueden mantener el ritmo de los suministros y con un alto el fuego pues se les pone más fácil poner a ritmo las cadenas de montaje necesarias ... Los rusos en este punto deberían ya saber que deben empezar a hacer lo mismo con sus cadenas de montaje o si no ya saben que les espera.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> He buscado el presupuesto de la nasa, es de casi 23.000 millones en el 2020, y sin buscar mucho planeaban casi 25.000 para 2022... unos 40.000 millones planean liberar ahora para ucrania... y a saber lo que ya gastaron... ahí dejo el dato.



De esos 23.000 millones casi 500 iban para Rusia por llevarles y traerles a la Espación Internacional...la Nasa es otra de esas organizaciones que nadie sabe muy bien qué hacen, pero que chupan miles de millones de dolares del contribuyente norteamericano.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Joder es que estas 24/7



Y eso te afecta?pero y lo bien que me lo pasa jodiendo a los putos putinianos...eso no tiene valor...


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A la puta mierda rata asquerosa,que no te lavas el chichi desde semama santa ...cacho puta como jiedes.



Cuando quieras cagar mierda hazlo aqui, hijo de la gran puta:


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> el jagger es como este, logea pero no se ve apenas si está conectado. Tipica conexion y actitud de cm



Tu mucho hablar pero guarra eres un rato.....rata de cloaca...como jiedes.


----------



## golden graham (14 May 2022)

Aun asi es peor el panchito ese de los asteriscos


----------



## Aurkitu (14 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Importanta cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miedo me dan los pasteleos del gobierno de Putin, que ya sabemos que luego lo pagan los rusófilos o equidistantes cuando se retiran de la zona. En parte desearía que utilizasen por una vez la misma hipocresía de _sus_ _socios,_ y hasta que no liberen el este y el suroeste con Odessa incluida no se sienten en serio a negociar el alto el fuego. Más siendo conscientes de la perdidas que están teniendo por la inteligencia y armas ofrecida a esa ucrania neobanderista. Si el que pone la chispa para que esto suceda ahora dice querer ir de bombero, es que el incendio no esta saliendo según lo planeado o necesita algo más de tiempo para retomar fuerzas y contraatacar.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Cuando quieras cagar mierda hazlo aqui, hijo de la gran puta:



Esa mierda te la metes por tu puto coño.......marrana ,que jiedes a perro muertos.....HDLGP


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu mucho hablar pero guarra eres un rato.....rata de cloaca...como jiedes.



No te olvides de esto tontolapollas


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El problema es que hay muchos bmp-1 y versión más vieja aunque puede ser del ejército de Luhanks y hay un vehículo que parece una ambulancia ucraniana, pueden ser vehículos de Lugansk o un enfrentamiento entre ambos que se mezclaron pero también hay muchos vehículos que están intactos y no destrozados por lo que no se debería sumar. Pero yo digo, si tanto daño le han hecho a los rusos porque intentan todavía atacar la misma zona incluso más al norte en Prolove al lado de Rubiznhe.



Las fotos no establecen calendarios y por eso nos perdemos en la evaluación.
En esa misma ubicación (debe ser bastante golosa) se han dado enfrentamientos
diferentes en distintos días (me dicen que durante una semana, mas o menos).
Así que, esa chatarra es de ambos contendientes en diversos choques. No hay mas.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Al hilo,que estos putos putinianos se lo quieren cargar...


*El G7 "no reconocerá nunca las fronteras" que Rusia quiere imponer por la fuerza*
Los* ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G7 *afirmaron este sábado que "no reconocerán nunca" las fronteras que Rusia quiere modificar por la fuerza en su guerra con *Ucrania*.
"No reconoceremos nunca las *fronteras *que *Rusia *intenta cambiar con su intervención militar", aseguraron los ministros en una declaración difundida tras una reunión en Alemania.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al hilo,que estos putos putinianos se lo quieren cargar...
> 
> 
> *El G7 "no reconocerá nunca las fronteras" que Rusia quiere imponer por la fuerza*
> ...


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No te olvides de esto tontolapollas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057832



Tu eso ni lo usas marrana,ni para limpiarte el coño,,,,,,,como jiedes rata apestosa putiniana...


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si no hubiera sido por los rusos en esa parte de Europa, o los españoles en el Mediterráneo; el destino de los europeos hubiese sido el de los armenios en anatolia, los griegos pónticos, y los de anatolia en general, etc.
> 
> Es decir, el exterminio genocida de los europeos.



El desprecio a Rusia el el heredero del desprecio a Constantinopla. Como el que trato que también ha recibido España (la Leyenda Negra) Estados que frenaban el avance musulmán hacia Europa, eran el parachoques del continente.

Por eso, no consideran a los húngaros y a los búlgaros como "malos vientos del este", a pesar de su evidente origen nómada estepario. Se trata de la habitual demonización de los rivales de los Carolingios y sus herederos. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El exministro Josep Piqué cree que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, "ya ha perdido" la guerra*
El *exministro de Asuntos Exteriores del Gobierno Josep Piqué* ha avisado de que el presidente de Rusia*, Vladimir Putin, "ya ha perdido" la guerra* en Ucrania *pero "no está en condiciones de reconocerlo"*, por lo que cree que lo "más probable" es que el conflicto se cronifique.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que supuestamente está haciendo Rusia es una guerra híbrida donde lo menos importante es la propia guerra, y donde lo más importante se lo lleva el plano económico. Rusia puede aguantar mucho pero a Ucrania le tienen que inyector muchísimo dinero solo para pagar a sus funcionarios y si va pasando el tiempo muchos refugiados ni volverán. Pérdida de PIB y de población enorme de Ucrania. O sea esperad sentados que dura todo el verano y seguid la guerra desde la tumbona de la playa.



Efectivamente.
Rusia sigue empujando con sus soldados, los 90.000, que no son siempre los mismos obviamente, sino que van rotando.
Mientras, la guerra económica se sigue jugando. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que cada día que pasa, no solo es que Rusia gane territorio, es que gana población, PIB y recursos.
Es un movimiento a largo plazo. 
Sin necesidad de forzar nada, a finales del 2022 Rusia habrá aumentado en 10 millones de personas su población.

Y su PIB, que este año 2022 sufrirá (como el de todos), a partir del 2023 se beneficiará de toda la industria y los recursos nuevos que va a obtener, incluyendo todo el agua de Jerson que va a regar Crimea, las industrias químicas, nucleares y minerales, del Este ex-ucraniano.

Esto claramente va a suponer una mejora exponencial de la economía rusa. 
Y eso que no estamos considerando las obvias mejoras que la propia industria armamentística rusa, está obteniendo, no ya por producir nuevas máquinas de guerra, armas y misiles, sino también por el saber hacer que están adquiriendo las unidades de combate rusas.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

A ver el pingüino gilipollas cuantas horas extras tien que echar hoy sábado para cubrir la cuota semanal....


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

_RUSSIA CONTINUES TO INVESTIGATE THE PROVOCATION OF THE ARMED FORCES OF UKRAINE IN THE MARIUPOL DRAMA THEATER

The Investigative Committee of Russia continues to study the materials obtained as a result of the work carried out on the territory of the Mariupol Drama Theater.

A whole archive of evidence has already been accumulated confirming that Ukrainian militants detonated an explosion with civilians in the premises on the territory of the cultural object.

The video shows only a small part of the work of Russian specialists.



los rusos empiezan a investigar los supuestos crimenes de guerra contra los ukranianos prorusos en el Donbass_


----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De esos 23.000 millones casi 500 iban para Rusia por llevarles y traerles a la Espación Internacional...la Nasa es otra de esas organizaciones que nadie sabe muy bien qué hacen, pero que chupan miles de millones de dolares del contribuyente norteamericano.



También les vendian motores. Y si no me equivoco, actualmente solo Rusia tiene la capacidad de evitar la caida de la ISS.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver el pingüino gilipollas cuantas horas extras tien que echar hoy sábado para cubrir la cuota semanal....



Hoy pocas,las demas es para contentar a tu PM.......que la tengo algo descuidada......GILIPOLLAS...cabo chusquero......


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al hilo,que estos putos putinianos se lo quieren cargar...
> 
> 
> *El G7 "no reconocerá nunca las fronteras" que Rusia quiere imponer por la fuerza*
> ...



En política internacional todo es relativo ... Hoy no te quieren reconocer las fronteras al día siguiente te reconocen lo que haga falta si te necesitan o quieren algo ... El G7 puede decir hoy A y pasado B y entre medias C y D.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksi Reznikov: "El 9 de mayo Rusia fracasó y sufrió una derrota estratégica"*
El *ministro de Defensa de Ucrania*, Oleksi Reznikov, alertó de que *la guerra que atraviesa el país está entrando en una "fase larga"*, si bien ha recalcado que Rusia sigue sufriendo derrotas en algunos puntos del país. *"El 9 de mayo Rusia fracasó y sufrió una derrota estratégica, no pudo destruir el Estado ucraniano mediante la intervención militar*. Les hemos obligado a reducir la escala de sus objetivos y... *tenemos ahora que evitar errores y proyectar nuestra fortaleza para que el enemigo*, al final, no gane", ha señalado el ministro en un comunicado.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

*JPMorgan dice que la economía de Rusia es más fuerte de lo esperado y solo sufrirá una recesión superficial a pesar de las sanciones*

. JPMorgan says Russia's economy is stronger than expected and will only suffer a shallow recession despite sanctions


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Ucranianos adivinos. Muchos confunden sus deseos con la realidad:
> 
> Russia-Ukraine war: Ukrainian general predicts when war will end; UK warns Russia likely to rig referendums in Donbas – live. 7h 18m del 14 de mayo
> 
> ...



Curioso observar el razonamiento "Europa ve a Rusia como una amenaza"... para a continuación decir que "ese poderío ruso es un mito"


----------



## Mitrofán (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si entra Turquía se come toda la inversión que ahora va a los países del Este, Turquía se está occidentalizando a marchas forzadas y ya te digo que hasta las inversiones que irían a España luego irían a la península anatólica. A muchos países de Europa no les interesa un país tan grande como turquía para haceles las competencia, porque Turquía no va a aceptar migajas.



turquía está más en restaurar el imperio otomano que en compartir migajas con españa o rumanía. fascinante el juego de turquía en esta coyuntura. ójala tuviéranos en españa la posibilidad de un erdogan y no el antonio que nos merecemos.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La OTAN podría romperse, víctima de sus propias contradicciones. Turquía no quiere como socios a dos países que colaboran con movimientos y grupos que afectan a su integridad territorial. Por otro lado, Grecia está armada hasta los dientes... para protegerse de Turquía.
> 
> La OTAN, una vez terminada la Guerra Fría, no tiene razón de ser. A menos que su finalidad sea otra, como estamos viendo.



Completamente cierto. 

Ahora mismo para los pauses del entorno europeísta/UE conviene una coalición única y exclusivamente europea, con un ejercito europeo. O eso y teniendo buenas relaciones con otras coaliciones como la OTSC, que lidera Rusia. Es hora de mandar al imperio yankee a tomar viento.

La OTAN como dices no tiene razón de ser, si acaso existir para debilitar a Rusia o luchar por el dominio mundial según la teoría del hearthland. La OTAN es tan extensa y con tantos países con distintos intereses, que es una casa de putas.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

Veo titular de La Vanguardia,no pincho ahí ni en sueños.

*Rusia hoy: con el PIB de España y en tercera división ranking tras ranking.*

PppfffffJajajajajajjajajjjjjjjajjjj

España pone cañas y Rusia sube a los astronautas a la ISS

España tiene un submarino que primero no flotaba y luego no cabía en el muelle y Rusia tiene operativos varios misiles tácticos y estratégicos hipersónicos.

España: el presidente de una energética te llama tonto. Tiene razón. Nos dejamos robar sin decir esta boca es mía y con un Gobierno supuestamente de izquierdas.

En Rusia la luz, el agua... te sale por 7 eypos o 15 a lo sumo.

Qué hossstia, madre, qué hosstia.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al hilo,que estos putos putinianos se lo quieren cargar...
> 
> 
> *El G7 "no reconocerá nunca las fronteras" que Rusia quiere imponer por la fuerza*
> ...






coscorron dijo:


> En política internacional todo es relativo ... Hoy no te quieren reconocer las fronteras al día siguiente te reconocen lo que haga falta si te necesitan o quieren algo ... El G7 puede decir hoy A y pasado B y entre medias C y D.




El G7, donde no están ni China, ni India, que superan económicamente a UK, Francia, Italia o Canada...


----------



## Mitrofán (14 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por muy masonazos que sean en Bruselas, meter en europa a 90-100 millones de radicales musulmanes turcos, no es muy buena idea, con los moros que hay repartidos por todos los paises de la UE, ya tenemos de sobra.



es difícil encontrar en el mundo turco, de xinjiang a edirne _millones de radicales musulmanes_. el extremismo religioso es cosa de moros e indoeuropeos.


----------



## Mitrofán (14 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si no hubiera sido por los rusos en esa parte de Europa, o los españoles en el Mediterráneo; el destino de los europeos hubiese sido el de los armenios en anatolia, los griegos pónticos, y los de anatolia en general, etc.
> 
> Es decir, el exterminio genocida de los europeos.



tú de historia más bien cuatro películas malas


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Que saquen las velas



13 de diciembre 
*St Lucia Day Luciadagen*


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Un vecino mío lleva un par de "javalines" a cada lado del tractor " para espantar los corzos" que le comen los brotes, dice.



Lo puse a primera hora y lo refloto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

LE OPERACION BABY FORMULA 

ESTA COMPRANDO QUERIENDO A JODER " BABY FORMULA" DE ESA ( PAPILLAS )

Y AHORA LAS MANDAN A UCRAÑA PARA JODER  

Stockpiles of Baby Formula Shipped to Ukraine as America Experiences Baby Formula Shortage 









Lillian Terwilliger


Stockpiles of Baby Formula Shipped to Ukraine as America Experiences Baby Formula Shortage




anonup.com





  ​


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Turquía es mucho más potente que Ucrania y su proyección también, lo que pasa que muchos países les va mal un país que les puede quitar industria a punta pala, los turcos son disciplinados en el trabajo. De quién son los drones de Ucrania pues de Turquía.



Bueno, los drones turcos son una puta basura. Se ha visto en esta operación militar. Cacharros inservibles
Muchos paises que iban a comprarlos...ya no lo harán, visto lo visto.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No te olvides de esto tontolapollas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057832




Aporte del día.

Quiero un par de pallets.


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *JPMorgan dice que la economía de Rusia es más fuerte de lo esperado y solo sufrirá una recesión superficial a pesar de las sanciones*
> 
> . JPMorgan says Russia's economy is stronger than expected and will only suffer a shallow recession despite sanctions



Impresionante noticia.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy pocas,las demas es para contentar a tu PM.......que la tengo algo descuidada......GILIPOLLAS...cabo chusquero......



expóooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (14 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Curioso observar el razonamiento "Europa ve a Rusia como una amenaza"... para a continuación decir que "ese poderío ruso es un mito"



Siempre escriben esas cosas sabiendo que es mentira, son unos cínicos con el rostro de granito.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Noruega es uno de esos países que en cuanto se le acabe el petróleo vendrá corriendo a pedir ser miembro de la UE, bueno, y tenga que bajarse los pantalones para abrir sus caladeros de pesca a países como España, o lo más probable, que obliguen a España a dejar que entre sin ninguna concesión especial. Es decir, un país "de conveniencias".



Todos los paises son de conveniencia. Todos buscan su interés. 

Noruega para empezar además de petróleo tiene energía hidráulica " a mansalva "

Sus ventas de vehiculos actualmente son el 70% electricos. En unos años no precisarán petróleo.

El petróleo q exportan se ha invertido durante muchos años en fondos soberanos que son de una enorme capitalización.

Su renta per cápita es la mayor de Europa.

Sus recursos pesqueros y piscifactorias son los mayores de Europa.

Recursos madereros abundantes.

Población poca, inmigración baja.
Racistas ? Pues bastante ..." son lo q son " que diría Zelenski




Teuro dijo:


> No lo sabemos. Lo que si "sospechamos" es que la UE disgregada no tiene futuro, necesitamos "masa crítica" economico-demográfica para ser un actor en el mundo. Si somos capaces de hacerlo seremos algo, sino seremos "territorio en disputa" de las potencias dominantes, cosa que es lo que somos ahora, por cierto.



Lo que necesita UE es masa encefálica y no cráneos huecos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aporte del día.
> 
> Quiero un par de pallets.



Yo me acabo de pillar la gorrita, que ahora aprieta el sol.

Бейсболка Putin Team — купить в интернет-магазине OZON с быстрой доставкой

Y mientras sigo buscando camisetas con la Z y similares.
A ver si se me acerca algún ucraniano en mi próximo viaje a Europa, a saludarme.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Todos los paises son de conveniencia. Todos buscan su interés.
> 
> Noruega para empezar además de petróleo tiene energía hidráulica " a mansalva "
> 
> ...



Gran argumento, tienen coches a pilas y no necesitan petróleo, me imagino que los pesqueros serán con galeotes...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Rusia sigue empujando con sus soldados, los 90.000, que no son siempre los mismos obviamente, sino que van rotando.
> Mientras, la guerra económica se sigue jugando.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que cada día que pasa, no solo es que Rusia gane territorio, es que gana población, PIB y recursos.
> ...



No te olvides del pirateo de las patentes. Ahora los Rusos van a poder piratear patentes y propiedad intelectual a discreción.


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

Decía, hace unos días, Lavrov:
* "Debemos recordar siempre las lecciones de la historia. Más aún desde que Occidente 
intenta borrar estos gloriosos capítulos de la historia y tachar todo lo que se ha logrado..."*

Lavrov estaba mostrando como EEUU (y sus caniches) regresan a los albores
de la II Guerra Mundial por los mismos caminos que conducen a una III Guerra.
Al igual que la pérfida Albión agitó a los generales coloniales contra la República
española, han agitado al fascismo eslavo de Ucrania para preparar las condiciones
de otro asalto imperial renovado a Rusia.

El cuadro hay que verlo completo y no centrarse mas de lo debido en el detalle
de Ucrania (el árbol y el bosque), para entender con mayor exactitud lo que acontece
durante la crisis terminal del sistema capitalista. Y las premisas se parecen mucho
a las anteriores.

El tiempo está en contra del imperio occidental y, por tanto, tienen que se los USAnos
quienes tiren pa'lante, con todas sus consecuencias o aterricen en la pista de la realidad.
Porque Rusia ha respondido comiéndose la ficha ucraniana y está retozando en su terreno,
a la espera de que EEUU mueva la siguiente, ya que enviar carne de cañon y material
es marear una perdiz sin alas.

Pienso que Rusia medirá con tiento la respuesta a cualquier escalada como ,por ejemplo,
las bases de lanzamiento OTANicas en Polonia y Rumania, cuando esos caniches salgan
al escenario.

Unos dicen que Putin va muy lento y otros que está mariconeando, pero como dicen muchos,
Putin no va de farol y es bien conocido por su cautela y sus respuestas sin engañar.

Esto no ha hecho mas que empezar y el mérito es domar a la bestia bélica ante de que haga
la embestida final para evitar el Apocalipsis.


----------



## alnitak (14 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




vamos a por ellos chicos


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> EL DIPUTADO DE LA DUMA DEL ESTADO DE RUSIA PROPONE A POLONIA “EL PRÓXIMO EN LÍNEA PARA LA DESNAZIFICACIÓN DESPUÉS DE UCRANIA” - RIA



Buen intento, solo que en Polonia, lo más parecido al fascismo que existe es un movimiento residual parecido a la Falange llamado ONR que ni está en las instituciones del Estado ni tiene ningún peso en el partido del Gobierno.









Obóz Narodowo-Radykalny (III Rzeczpospolita) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog






Cierto es que en ese país el Gobierno es nacionalista y antiruso, pero eso no lo hace nazi, así que el diputado de la Duma debe hacer un esfuerzo conceptual para justificar cualquier agresión a Polonia: porque se ponen sandalias con calcetines, les encanta Alicante, no saben entrar en una rotonda o exportan demasiadas manzanas a Bielorrusia, pero la desnazificación no es aplicable al país que fue masacrado por los nazis.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> vamos a por ellos chicos



Aplatad a los ukros y a su mascosta el pingüino gilipollas, urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Buen intento, solo que en Polonia, lo más parecido al fascismo que existe es un movimiento residual parecido a la Falange llamado ONR que ni está en las instituciones del Estado ni tiene ningún peso en el partido del Gobierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se están echando unas risas


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

. Putin y el presidente de Finlandia abordan por teléfono el anuncio de ingreso del país nórdico a la OTAN

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha mantenido este sábado una conversación telefónica con su homólogo finlandés, Sauli Niinisto, en la que las partes intercambiaron "francamente" sus opiniones sobre la decisión de Helsinki de solicitar el ingreso a la OTAN.

Según el comunicado oficial del Kremlin, el mandatario ruso subrayó que la renuncia de Finlandia a la política tradicional de neutralidad militar sería "un error", dado que "no hay amenazas de seguridad" para el país escandinavo. "Este cambio en la política exterior del país podría tener un impacto negativo en las relaciones ruso-finlandesas, que a lo largo de los años se han construido en un espíritu de buena vecindad y cooperación, y han sido de naturaleza mutuamente beneficiosa", señala el texto.

Ambos líderes abordaron también el tema del actual conflicto en Ucrania. Putin comunicó a Niinisto su punto de vista sobre el proceso de diálogo que "en realidad ha sido suspendido por Kiev, que no ha mostrado ningún interés en un diálogo serio y constructivo".


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Quitas las banderitas rusas y podría ser el sur de Turquía


----------



## manodura79 (14 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Terroristas internacionales....dejate los libros de frederick-forsyth
> 
> Como vais a entender nada de la guerra de Ucrania si ni siquiera entendeis que los "terroristas internacionales" no existen,que son creacion de los servicios de inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Una cosa no quita la otra. No hay dudas de que los servicios de inteligencia controlan a los terroristas y los usan en su beneficio. Tú mueves un MANPAD desde Ucránia hasta Madrid y no necesitas volar un tren para cambiar el sentido de unas elecciones.


----------



## Plutarko (14 May 2022)

Muy muy buena puntería + suerte tiene el operador del dron y muchísima mala suerte el soldado, si el video es real. A mi si me lo parece. Pero es un tiro entre 1000. Los otros 1000 videos donde intentan lo mismo y fallan no te los van a enseñar. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## ccartech (14 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Muy muy buena puntería + suerte tiene el operador del dron y muchísima mala suerte el soldado, si el video es real. A mi si me lo parece. Pero es un tiro entre 1000. Los otros 1000 videos donde intentan lo mismo y fallan no te los van a enseñar.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Lo extraño de estos video que muchos de ellos se cortan al momento de la explosión. 
El tanque que pisa las minas después de la 1er explosión se sigue moviendo y en la segunda se corta. 
No se puede dar crédito si no se muestra de principio a fin con resultado a la vista.


----------



## Plutarko (14 May 2022)

Eso es el mortero que entra en el campo de visión de la cámara.
Claramente la cámara va montada en un gimbal. Tu no lo aprecias por que la cámara está estabilizada por el gimbal, pero estaban inclinando el drone para colocarlo en el sitio adecuado. Cuando ves la "mano del teleñeco" estás viendo un trozo del mortero cuando inclinan el drone... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Buen intento, solo que en Polonia, lo más parecido al fascismo que existe es un movimiento residual parecido a la Falange llamado ONR que ni está en las instituciones del Estado ni tiene ningún peso en el partido del Gobierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las sanciones de la UE contra Polonia por no plegarse al mundialismo de Bruselas, hace solo tres meses.

Eso sí, nunca mas se supo de ellas en cuanto Varsovia se plegó a ser un mamporrero antirruso.








Bruselas empieza a descontar fondos a Polonia ante su negativa a pagar multas


La Comisión Europea ha puesto en marcha este martes el mecanismo de 'castigo' para empezar a deducir fondos del Presupuesto comunitario que le corresponden a Polonia ante




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## Giordano Bruno (14 May 2022)

El plan va según lo previsto...Putin el gran estadista


----------



## ccartech (14 May 2022)

#Russia #Ukraine A pesar de la afirmación rusa de capturar el pueblo de #Dovhenke , los bombardeos de artillería continúan en el área. Así que la situación real es desconocida por ahora. También la artillería rusa está bombardeando el pueblo de Kurulka. Mapa: https://google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1M-_ymjR9xwOK7KMikOcUFSAE1ac&ll=48.99790854850872%2C37.302929312293564&z=12…


----------



## Hal8995 (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Gran argumento, tienen coches a pilas y no necesitan petróleo, me imagino que los pesqueros serán con galeotes...




Camiones eléctricos ya los hay. Si fuéramos un mínimo de inteligentes todos los camiones y furgonetas de reparto urbanas ya serían eléctricos porque son más baratos en consumo.

Aviones de distancias cortas ya los hay eléctricos....y en Noruega oiga.

Barcos eléctricos recreativos ....también los hay. En 3 años habrá pesqueros pequeños y medianos eléctricos que es lo que necesitan los noruegos.

La crisis de precios del petróleo también ayudarán.

Las baterías siguen bajando su precio un 15% anual. Las placas solares un 8-9% anual.

Singapur y UK ya están colocando placas en Australia y Marruecos respectivamente y con cables submarinos de miles de kilómetros alimentar sus paises.Casi 100 % en Singapur, 8-10% en UK.


----------



## ccartech (14 May 2022)

Los principales avances rusos se centran en estas dos direcciones. Parece que el ejército ruso está tratando de crear otro bolsillo en el eje Izyum-Slovyansk-Lyman.


----------



## delhierro (14 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> El plan va según lo previsto...Putin el gran estadista
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057903
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057903



Hay que ser muy gilipollas para no darse cuenta de que es un montaje imposible. 

No hay forma de que 7 tanques caigan de ese ponton y queden en una linea paralela. Y como esto la mayoría de la mierda realimentada en las redes, y todos los medios.


----------



## clapham5 (14 May 2022)

El clapham esta de vuelta
Esta cansado , destrozado , exhausto y horrorizado de todo lo que ha visto y sobretodo ...leido . Es verdad que todo lo que leyo estabaen cirilico y el TRADUCTOR automatico no esmuy fiable pero ha valido la pena el esfuerzo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
30 y tantas horas para alla , 30 y tantas horas para aca . Un conazo de viaje .
Es verdad que viajar en primera tiene sus ventajas y entrar por la sala VIP del Sheremetievo pues como que pone . Ves ahi a la plebe haciendo cola y tu entrando con escolta , si es que la vida es injusta . Ahhh , ventajas de tener CUBAN PASSPORT ....
El clapham " escondio " el otro , el burgundy porque el visado demoraba 11 meses . Que horror
La escala en Abu Dhabi un conazo , eso si ...el KEBAB halal de carne de antilope estaba delicioso . El clapham penso que era pollo ...bendita ignorancia . El clapham llego por la morning , que bonito Moscu al amanecer . En fin , del aeropuerto al Kremlin
autopista M11 . Usualmente el viaje dura 1 hora y algo pero habian reservado un carril , asi que tomo 20 mins . El Kremlin sobrevalorado
No es tan grande ni tan rojo . El clapham penso , vere alZar ? Pues no ....
De ahi otro coche a Lubyanka . Fue decir ese nombre y el clapham casi se cag%$#a . Yuri , el agente del FSB asignado al clapham le tranquilizo
pero el clapham iba cagao . Con lo bien que estaba en Miami , solecito , cafe y burbuja ...
Y ahi estaba Alexander . El clapham no puede decir su apellido porque firmo un no se que en cirilico .
En fin que le dio la mano al clapham , le paso a sudespacho y le enseno al clapham " el kapta " , candela que " kapta " . El clapham se quedo horrorizado , en shock ....le dieron un chupito de Kvas ...
Bueno , para no hacer la historia muy larga ...Rusia se anexionara 8 Oblasts de Ucrania . Son estos
Odesa , Nikolayev , Kerson , Zaporize , Dnipro , Jarkov , Lugansk y Donetsk . La mala noticia es que Chernigov , Poltava y Sumy ( al Este del Dnieper ) no seran ocupadas . La buena es que Ucrania perdera la salida al mar .
Pero no todo son flores . En Moscu estan de mala ostia . Rusia no tiene capacidad de almacenamiento para los 4 millones de barriles de oil que vende a Europa y si Europa dice NIET , tendra que dejar de producirlos , lo que jodera a los productores rusos .
La visita a Lubyanka duro media hora , pero basto para que el clapham se reconciliara con la madre Rossiya y volviera al redil
Por cierto , Mr Bortnikov le pidio al clapham que os advirtiera sobre la tenencia y uso de " STABLECOINS ..."
El FSB tiene informacion de que todas las cryptos 1:1 dolar tipo Tether , USD coin , Binance Coin , etc seran baneadas en todo el mundo
CANDELA . Le dijo al clapham que el futuro son las cryptos respaldadas por commodities
Yle realo al clapham 1 rublo niquel . Hoy se lo ensenara al rabino . El clapham quisiera colgar aqui las fotos del viaje pero como ya ha dicho ha firmado un acuerdo de " confiteridad " en cirilico . El clapham espera que lo entendais y le zankieis .


----------



## delhierro (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Camiones eléctricos ya los hay. Si fuéramos un mínimo de inteligentes todos los camiones y furgonetas de reparto urbanas ya serían eléctricos porque son más baratos en consumo.



Va a ser que no. Dependera como alimentes esas baterias, si es con centrales termicas o de ciclo combinado tiene dos pases de energia y luego energia movimiento. Un Diesel solo energia movimieto. En cada conversión de tipo de energia hay perdidas. Si mueves una dinamo gigante con gas para producir eleccidad , luego cargas la bateria, y despues alimentas un motor electrico hay inevitables perdidas en todo el proceso.

Por ejemplo , un coche electrico tiene perdidas parado , uno diesel o gasolina no.

Es más complejo de lo que la gente cree. Son cojonudos si los alimentas con celulas foltovoltaicas, o molinos, y eso sin tener en cuenta los residuos de las baterias.


----------



## ccartech (14 May 2022)

Avión número 200 #Russian derribado sobre #Ukraine , este en la línea del frente #Mykolaiv - #Kherson . Como hacemos con todos estos videos, es Buffalo Springfield.


----------



## Plutarko (14 May 2022)

Eso puede ser un efecto de la compresión del video al haber un movimiento rápido cuando quitan zoom. Pero vamos que entiendo que no sea 100% convincente por qué se ve "raro". A mi el video sí me parece real. Pero como ya he dicho, es uno entre mil intentos.

Usted puede pensar lo que quiera, yo solo doy mi opinión para sacar algo en claro entre toda la mierda y propaganda de uno y otro lado. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Salamandra (14 May 2022)

Los del comercio global... pero los semiconductores para nosotros. Bueno, los chinos hablan de su excelente política de neutralidad pero creo que antes explicaron que para fabricarlos les necesitaban y me da que la cosa iba más por el titanio pero bueno.

China ya iba invirtiendo fuerte en semiconductores, pues tendrán que acelerar que es más práctico que andar compitiendo y aceptar chantajes para seguir vendiendo.









SE Asia ‘cautious’ on US chips alliance despite latter’s attempt to exclude China from supply chain - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El sudeste asiático es 'cauteloso' con la alianza de chips de EE. UU. a pesar del intento de este último de excluir a China de la cadena de suministro

Justo antes de la cumbre de dos días entre *EE. UU. y la ASEAN, EE. UU. y Malasia firmaron un memorando de cooperación*, reconociendo que la cooperación entre EE. UU. y Malasia es "u*n elemento crucial para crear cadenas de suministro de semiconductores *resistentes, seguras y sostenibles".

Estados Unidos ha estado promocionando una propuesta llamada Chips Alliance para las potencias de fabricación de chips en la región de Asia y el Pacífico (Corea del Sur, Japón y la isla de Taiwán) en un aparente intento de expulsar a China continental del suministro mundial de chips. cadena.

Los analistas dijeron que, a pesar del acuerdo entre EE. UU. y Malasia, aún está por verse hasta qué punto se pueden implementar estos acuerdos, y muchas de las promesas de EE. UU. en la industria de los semiconductores no se han materializado.

Debido a que* la confianza se ha convertido en algo del pasado, los miembros de la ASEAN *en realidad *tienen un mayor poder* de discurso y más espacio para maniobrar *bajo el statu quo, en el que existe una rivalidad entre China y EE. UU.,* dijo Ma. Si se excluye a China como planeó EE. UU., los países solo pueden aceptar la oferta de EE. UU. en una cadena de suministro totalmente dominada por EE. UU.


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

'Hay un plan en Rusia para derrocar a Putin'.

Este periodicucho cada día se supera más.
Espionaje Ucro?










El jefe del espionaje ucraniano dice que ya está en marcha un golpe para derrocar a Putin


Un conflicto como el de Ucrania no solo se disputa en el campo de batalla, sino también en el espionaje y la inteligencia. Por eso, son importantes las revelaciones que llegan desde uno y otro bando.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Envío de militares británicos a Ucrania⚡

Tras la derrota total de los mercenarios y militantes extranjeros llegados a Ucrania, se ha sabido que los militares y oficiales británicos ya están en Ucrania, y que estos últimos operan de forma encubierta, situándose en las regiones ucranianas de Zaporizhzhya y Kharkiv, es decir, operando en la línea del frente. La agencia de noticias rusa RIA Novosti ha informado en este sentido.

"Los oficiales encubiertos británicos siguen participando regularmente en la dirección de los militares ucranianos en la línea del frente, así como en la coordinación de las acciones de las distintas ramas del ejército utilizando la inteligencia de la OTAN. A principios de mayo, por ejemplo, los británicos actuaron en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Los oficiales británicos están trazando así la situación operativa en el frente ucraniano.

El despliegue de militares extranjeros en Ucrania es una prueba directa de que la OTAN se encamina a un enfrentamiento directo con Rusia, y los expertos señalan que si surgen pruebas directas de que los militares británicos participan en operaciones de combate contra Rusia obstruyendo una operación especial, esto deja a la parte rusa en libertad de calificar las acciones de los militares británicos como una agresión directa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48563


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

PedoBiden disimulando.









Biden pide que se investiguen las cargas de la Policía israelí en el funeral de la periodista palestina asesinada - EL LIBERAL


Se cargó contra los palestinos por mostrar sus banderas y algunos de los golpes casi provocaron la caída del ataúd.




www.elliberal.com


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos vuelan las compuertas del embalse de Myronivske

Los nazis ucranianos han volado una esclusa en el embalse de Myronivske, que es el tercer embalse más grande de la región. Varios asentamientos de LNR están amenazados por las inundaciones.

El embalse de Mironovskoye se creó en 1951. Está situada a 1,5 km de Svetlodarsk y fue diseñada para dar servicio a la central térmica de Myronivska.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48560

Videos en el enlace


----------



## Archimanguina (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Envío de militares británicos a Ucrania⚡
> 
> Tras la derrota total de los mercenarios y militantes extranjeros llegados a Ucrania, se ha sabido que los militares y oficiales británicos ya están en Ucrania, y que estos últimos operan de forma encubierta, situándose en las regiones ucranianas de Zaporizhzhya y Kharkiv, es decir, operando en la línea del frente. La agencia de noticias rusa RIA Novosti ha informado en este sentido.
> 
> ...



Pues está quedando una buena tarde


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Avión número 200 #Russian derribado sobre #Ukraine , este en la línea del frente #Mykolaiv - #Kherson . Como hacemos con todos estos videos, es Buffalo Springfield.



Lo han dejado como una queso de gruyere chamuscado... por lo menos del F-117, tenían de donde rascar.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Pueblo de Dolgenkoye, frente de Izyum. Hubo y sigue habiendo fuertes luchas por el pueblo. Entramos en el pueblo, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están tratando de contraatacar.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48552


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Creo que trenes con armas nucleares podrían atravesar toda Ucrania y a Rusia no le importaría.


----------



## felino66 (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El petróleo q exportan se ha invertido durante muchos años en fondos soberanos que son de una enorme capitalización.




El fondo soberano de Noruega es el de mayor capitalización del mundo y una fuente de reservas de occidente (ya sea para salvaguardar al dólar, una guerra económica, etc... ), obviamente la otan es muy consciente de ello. 










Jens Stoltenberg dirigirá el Banco de Noruega tras dejar las riendas de la OTAN


Jens Stoltenberg se convertirá en presidente del Banco de Noruega a finales de este año, una vez que culmine su mandato en la OTAN, una decisión anunciada este viernes por el gobierno en Oslo que ya plantea dudas sobre la independencia de la institución financiera. Este nombramiento se produce...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## coscorron (14 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 'Hay un plan en Rusia para derrocar a Putin'.
> 
> Este periodicucho cada día se supera más.
> Espionaje Ucro?
> ...



Si hubiera un plan para derrocar a Putin lo último que harían sería anunciarlo ... esto es simplemente un intento de poner nervioso al jefe.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

*El Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Letonia hackeó el canal de Telegram de uno de los principales autores en lengua rusa sobre temas militares con un teléfono de bolsillo con la esperanza de deshacerse de las opiniones prorrusas en el país*

El Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Letonia ha encontrado la forma de bloquear el canal de Telegram Armas de Historia de la Guerra, propiedad de Kirill Fyodorov, que fue detenido por su postura prorrusa en marzo: los agentes eliminaron el acceso al canal de todos los administradores del teléfono secuestrado. Los asustados familiares del joven, que ahora se encuentran en Riga, no tienen medios para influir en la situación, recuperar el teléfono que en realidad fue robado del piso de sus padres o interceder de alguna otra manera en favor de Kirill: están sometidos a una fuerte presión y se ven amenazados por graves problemas.

El canal de Telegram Armas de la Historia de la Guerra, al igual que el canal de YouTube Armas de la Historia, ha sido problemático para las autoridades letonas debido a la postura prorrusa de su propietario Kirill Fedorov, que lleva casi dos meses detenido, desde el 17 de marzo de 2022, por cargos infundados de alta traición. Hasta hace poco, el SSS no tenía acceso al número de teléfono del autor de uno de los principales canales en lengua rusa sobre temas militares, pero a juzgar por el desarrollo de los acontecimientos, lo tenía el día anterior: todos los administradores perdieron repentinamente el acceso a las publicaciones el 13 de mayo.

Los autores, al darse cuenta de que el teléfono de Fedorov estaba ciertamente bajo el ataque del servicio de seguridad del Estado, esperaban este giro de los acontecimientos y crearon prudentemente un canal de Telegram de reserva. Resulta que la lucha contra los contenidos prorrusos en un país poco amistoso continúa sin éxito.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48551


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Durante décadas, los principales receptores de armas estadounidenses han sido Israel y Egipto. Ahora Ucrania va por delante.

Este gráfico demuestra claramente que Estados Unidos no está interesado en absoluto en las conversaciones de paz en este momento. Pero, ¿es razonable que Occidente siga armando y apoyando a Ucrania?

En primer lugar, cuanto más duren los combates, más probable será que se produzca una escalada hacia un conflicto más amplio entre Rusia y la OTAN.
En segundo lugar, hay buenas razones para ser escépticos sobre la capacidad de las fuerzas ucranianas para ganar esa lucha. Han tenido éxito en la defensa del territorio, pero pasar al ataque para retomar el territorio es un nivel de desafío diferente.

Estados Unidos no ha destinado tanto dinero a las fuerzas de seguridad afganas o iraquíes en un año como el que está vertiendo ahora en Ucrania. Gran parte de la razón de esta acción es que la seguridad y la estabilidad de Europa y la inviolabilidad del orden internacional liberal son más importantes para Estados Unidos que Oriente Medio o el sur de Asia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48548


----------



## Honkler (14 May 2022)

Los deben tener localizados y posiblemente los estén liquidando… he leído en algún canal de telegram que ya tenían a varios prisioneros, y que los sacarán a ”pasear” cuando les interese… de ahí algunas llamadas al tito Vladi…


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (14 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> es difícil encontrar en el mundo turco, de xinjiang a edirne _millones de radicales musulmanes_. el extremismo religioso es cosa de moros e indoeuropeos.



Tu puedes conocer individualmente a muchos musulmanes, que parecen moderados o integrados en occidente, pero solo es un barniz y muy ligero, el islam es una religion de conquista.

PD- Los musulmanes bosnios te parecian poco radicales ???, los albaneses, los sunnitas sirios de la laica Siria ???, no existen los violadores moderados, ni los buenos ladrones.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Se ha cerrado el paso del gas ruso de Alemania a Polonia. A pesar de que Polonia despotricó contra el gas ruso, de las sanciones rusas contra las empresas gasistas europeas y de los rumores de que la UE renunciaría pronto al "sucio y maloliente gas ruso", Polonia siguió bombeando gas ruso a través de Alemania por la vía virtual inversa, lo que dio lugar a uno de los principales índices de utilización de la capacidad de almacenamiento de gas de la Unión Europea.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48547


----------



## Salamandra (14 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si hubiera un plan para derrocar a Putin lo último que harían sería anunciarlo ... esto es simplemente un intento de poner nervioso al jefe.



Una forma de de descrédito y una forma sutil de darle al europeo una esperanza de que es justa la causa y que puede cambiar pronto, ¡hasta los rusos se quieren deshacer de él! y el idiota europeo mientras tanto sigue con su racismo antiruso que no hace sino ponerle en evidencia y dar más ánimos en Rusia. Desde la opinión de alguien que no tiene forma de saberlo pero aplicando la lógica.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Mis espías del SBU han dejado caer una lista de sus soplones del Sector Derecho en Kramatorsk y Liman para ayudar a los servicios secretos rusos, con las palabras "para ayudar a sus colegas rusos". Aprovéchalo:

Jefe - Linsky Vladimir Ivanovich, nacido en 1965.
Diputado - Plakushchenko Maxim Viktorovich, nacido en 1975.

Miembros del grupo:

Ilya Valentinovich Andreev, nacido el 01.11.1982.
Victor Victorovich Timchenko, nacido el 7 de noviembre de 1951.
Olga Igorevna Senina, nacida el 16 de febrero de 1993.
Sergey Viktorovich Subbotin, nacido el 29 de marzo de 1975.
Anna Alexandrovna Khomenko, nacida el 24.09.1997.
Yakov Vasilyevich Schigol, nacido el 24 de marzo de 1975.
Sergey Vasilyevich Chirik, nacido el 04.1969.
Artyom Igorevich Voronov, nacido el 17 de enero de 1986, y su hermano Anton Voronov.
Andrey Britchenko, nacido el 9 de agosto de 1986.
Vladimir Ivanovich Gnev, nacido el 30.12.1964
Sergey Andreevich Chyorny, nacido el 18 de febrero de 1988.
Sergey Antonovich Bondarenko, nacido el 1 de febrero de 1959.
Kuzmenko Tatiana Aleksandrovna, nacida en 1956.
Felix Bondarenko, nacido en 1959.
Kalov Alexander Grigorievich, nacido en 1971
Ruslan Denshchikov, nacido en 1978.

Todos los participantes están permanentemente registrados y en contacto con las fuerzas del orden.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48544


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 May 2022)

Es por su fobia antirusa rayana en lo patológico, no es porque sean nazis. Es un caso a estudiar de psicología de masas. Si aluno estudia psicología, sería un buen tema para defender su tesis doctoral.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

De improviso. "El Vsevolod Bobrov, al igual que el anterior Almirante Makarov, llegó sin hacer ruido a Sebastopol tras ser "hundido" en Internet.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48564

Otro "éxito" de la propaganda ucraniana resultó ser falso​​El buque de abastecimiento de la Flota del Mar Negro Vsevolod Bobrov fue filmado en la bahía de Sebastopol por residentes locales. Anteriormente, funcionarios del régimen de Kiev dijeron que el buque había sido alcanzado por un misil frente a la costa de Odessa.​​t.me/anna_news/31899​​​


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Camiones eléctricos ya los hay. Si fuéramos un mínimo de inteligentes todos los camiones y furgonetas de reparto urbanas ya serían eléctricos porque son más baratos en consumo.
> 
> Aviones de distancias cortas ya los hay eléctricos....y en Noruega oiga.
> 
> ...



Dios mío como están estas cabecitas....camiones eléctricos


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Salimos de nuestra dirección (Kharkiv) hacia Belgorod. Hay rumores en la ciudad sobre la evacuación, que las cosas están mal, que las AFU están a punto de tomar la ciudad.

Queridos, conduje por ese lado de la frontera y todo lo que pude, sabemos todos los trazados: dónde y quién está sentado, a dónde fueron, quién del enemigo está haciendo cosas raras.

En resumen.

Yo aconsejaría la evacuación en Kharkov.
Todo va bien: nuestros combatientes están en sus puestos, nuestra artillería funciona, la defensa antiaérea hace maravillas, el servicio de inteligencia funciona, la aviación vuela (e incluso también). 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48565


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Las autoridades de Kiev han emprendido su tarea más importante en medio de las hostilidades y de una aguda crisis: la demolición de más de 40 monumentos que recuerdan a Rusia

Además, el Arco de la Amistad de los Pueblos en Kiev ya ha sido rebautizado como "Arco de la Libertad del pueblo ucraniano".

¿De qué libertad podemos hablar cuando todos los procesos están controlados por Estados Unidos y el país se ve obligado a "luchar hasta el último ucraniano"?

t.me/Soldierline/6204


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

18+ Aterradoras imágenes del lugar del bombardeo de ayer de los militantes ucranianos en el pueblo de Vladimirovka, donde murieron tres adolescentes

Los niños estaban jugando en la calle cuando empezó el bombardeo y casi consiguen llegar al refugio: la metralla y la onda expansiva les sorprendieron en la entrada del sótano. Además de los niños, también resultó herida una residente. Los habitantes del pueblo ya están recogiendo dinero para el funeral.

t.me/Soldierline/6203

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Una mujer en Sebastopol arrancó una pegatina Z del coche de otra persona

Una antigua residente de Odessa grabó vídeos de sus "protestas" en forma de uñas amarillas y azules y ropa con los colores de la bandera ucraniana. La señora pensó que era increíblemente valiente, pero después de su detención se disculpó profusamente ante las cámaras. No creo en los verdaderos remordimientos de los ucranianos, hay que cuidarlos.

t.me/Soldierline/6198

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Camiones eléctricos ya los hay. Si fuéramos un mínimo de inteligentes todos los camiones y furgonetas de reparto urbanas ya serían eléctricos porque son más baratos en consumo.
> 
> Aviones de distancias cortas ya los hay eléctricos....y en Noruega oiga.
> 
> ...



Las baterías necesitan Litio, las placas solares aparte del silicio, el vidrio que las recubre de muchas de ellas son de Alemania pero ya uno de los hornos de fundición de vidrio que existía ha tenido que cerrar por los precios del gas.









A Terrifying Truth: How Lithium Shortages Could Obliterate the EV Transition - Batteries News


A terrifying truth: how lithium shortages could obliterate the EV transition. FinancialNewsMedia.com News Commentary - Lithium




batteriesnews.com












Overcast skies for plants dependent on Russian gas


In Germany, factories dependent on Russian gas are worried about a possible embargo, which would have serious consequences for them.




www.energynews.pro












The next bottleneck


Europe needs to build a solar industry across the entire value chain, including glass, argues Erich Merkle, the CEO of GridParity and a member of the Solar Glass Alliance. When people talk about the PV value chain, they often forget solar glass, which is the heaviest component, accounting for up...




www.pv-magazine.com


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las baterías necesitan Litio, las placas solares aparte del silicio, el vidrio que las recubre de muchas de ellas son de Alemania pero ya uno de los hornos de fundición de vidrio que existía ha tenido que cerrar por los precios del gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




para que se pajee, como pa mandar un camión eléctrico desde cádiz hasta gijón...por no hablar que necesitaría un remolque pa llevar la batería y que el peak del litio está ahí
y encima aviones, señor llévame pronto


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Si Ucrania no gana hoy Eurovisión, por supuesto se culpará a Rusia

Según el diario alemán Bild, el principal objetivo de los hackers rusos es impedir que el grupo ucraniano Kalush Orchestra gane Eurovisión. Al parecer, recibieron una orden especial para hackear la página web del concurso con el fin de interrumpir la votación.

Al parecer, la victoria de este año se le dará a Ucrania por razones políticas, y no importa que el número y los vocales sean tan malos.

t.me/Soldierline/6208


----------



## sintripulacion (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De esos 23.000 millones casi 500 iban para Rusia por llevarles y traerles a la Espación Internacional...la Nasa es otra de esas organizaciones que nadie sabe muy bien qué hacen, pero que chupan miles de millones de dolares del contribuyente norteamericano.



Del contribuyente americano no tanto, de la impresora de la FED sí (a través de la emisión de deuda infinita que no se va a pagar )
Pero la impresora de la Fed no gasta ni tinta, son apuntes contables....... y a gastar imponiendo la hegemonía mundial.
Por eso no se pueden permitir bajo ningún concepto que el $ pierda la consideración de moneda de reserva mundial, simplemente porque se cae el imperio (si no hay posibilidad de gastar a tutiplen pej en Defensa adiós imperio..., es imposible mantener tantísimas bases militares por todo el mundo , tantísima tropa y tantísima adquisición de armamento).
Y por eso al que quiere imponer o comercializar el petroleo con otra moneda distinta del $ se arriesga a ser arrasado como le ocurrió a Libia o Irak.
La clave está en la FED y por eso quienes la controlan, que ya han conseguido ser los dueños de casi todo, no permiten bajo ningún concepto que nadie cuestione la hegemonía del $, porque, con un déficit comercial exterior estratosférico y un déficit fiscal desbocado, básicamente su hegemonía mundial se viene abajo.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas frustraron un intento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de cruzar el Severskiy Donets utilizando un paso de pontones

Los fusileros motorizados rusos corrigieron el fuego de artillería contra un cruce inducido y los vehículos blindados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas refugiados en una zona boscosa. La travesía quedó completamente destruida y se hundió. Las unidades que habían logrado cruzar fueron destruidas y algunos de los vehículos blindados fueron incautados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48566

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## chemarin (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Veo titular de La Vanguardia,no pincho ahí ni en sueños.
> 
> *Rusia hoy: con el PIB de España y en tercera división ranking tras ranking.*
> 
> ...



Es la vieja mentira del PIB que han inoculado a los economistas occidentales, luego te encuentras con las paradojas que señalas, y yo añado, prefiero tener un sueldo (PIB) que dependa de mis minas de oro o de gas natural que de servir copas en bares y restaurantes. Idealmente mejor tener industria y capacidad de generar productos que lo anterior, pero el PIB no se fija en eso y para mí no indica gran cosa, pues es engañoso.


----------



## No al NOM (14 May 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Quitas las banderitas rusas y podría ser el sur de Turquía



Claro lo que tú quieras, estos van a Ukraine a desnazificar


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

Turbito no está solo.

Hay más carapadres comedoritos patrios


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Claro lo que tú quieras, estos van a Ukraine a desnazificar



Y terminarán esnizicados


----------



## No al NOM (14 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Curioso observar el razonamiento "Europa ve a Rusia como una amenaza"... para a continuación decir que "ese poderío ruso es un mito"



Dicen que es un mito, la realidad son los informes diarios de 500 muertos cada día, eso sí que no es un mito


----------



## Teuro (14 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No te olvides del pirateo de las patentes. Ahora los Rusos van a poder piratear patentes y propiedad intelectual a discreción.



No se si esto tendrá mucho recorrido. Hasta hace 4 días China se dedicaba a copiar todo lo que podía, pero en cuanto tenga la supremacía tecnológica van a "exigir" que se respeten sus patentes. Si Rusia no respeta las patentes occidentales, estos no respetarán las rusas, ni ninguna de los "aliados" de los rusos.


----------



## la mano negra (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De improviso. "El Vsevolod Bobrov, al igual que el anterior Almirante Makarov, llegó sin hacer ruido a Sebastopol tras ser "hundido" en Internet.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48564
> 
> Otro "éxito" de la propaganda ucraniana resultó ser falso​​El buque de abastecimiento de la Flota del Mar Negro Vsevolod Bobrov fue filmado en la bahía de Sebastopol por residentes locales. Anteriormente, funcionarios del régimen de Kiev dijeron que el buque había sido alcanzado por un misil frente a la costa de Odessa.​​t.me/anna_news/31899​​Ver archivo adjunto 1057931​



El Imperio de la Mentira no es nada más que una fachada chillona con grandes carteles en donde se anuncia libertad , prosperidad y veracidad . Pero en su interior no hay nada más que represión , ruina y mentiras cada vez más procaces .


----------



## Adriano II (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El régimen USAno va raudo de culo y cuesta abajo - todo el sistema se está resquebrajando
> -un zombi vacío y su banda de hegemonistas descerebrados están arruinando la economía -
> Esta podría ser la razón por la que se escribe esta pájara una mierda tan grande.
> 
> ...



Sin los chinos ni los hospitales pueden funcionar en USA



USA solo tiene papelitos de colores el día que el dolar colapse Somalia a su lado va a parecer Suiza


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Hablando de "Kraken". Busque en Internet y lea lo que escriben ahora las personas que permanecieron durante algún tiempo en la Tsyrkuny ocupada por los rusos y luego se marcharon. Y estas son personas que estaban esperando la llegada de las fuerzas ucranianas. Escriben que después de la captura del asentamiento, los residentes locales encontraron guardias - había muchas cosas que quedaban en las casas del asentamiento (no es que las tropas rusas no tomaran nada en absoluto, pero claramente no "limpiaron todo el asentamiento", como los propagandistas ucranianos persistentemente les dijeron). El "Kraken" eliminó a esos guardias, casi los mata, y declaró que no habría guardias en Tsyrkuny. Como resultado, el pueblo está siendo evacuado, ahora sin comillas. Para "Kraken" es un negocio habitual, heredado, por así decirlo, porque sus antepasados "Azov", cuando todavía eran un "batallón nacional" y no un regimiento de la Guardia Nacional, también se dedicaban a las operaciones punitivas y a los saqueos que las acompañaban. Ahora se convertirán en "salvadores" de Kharkiv y, según parece, les darán la ciudad "para alimentarse". Harán de Kharkov un cartel del éxito ideológico y militar del neonazismo del nacionalismo ucraniano. Ciertamente, no tiene sentido decir a los profesionales lo valientes que son los "Krakens". Pero la gente que conoce la situación de "Trukhanov" leerá cada segundo sobre cómo el Kraken liberó ese pueblo, esa aldea, ese asentamiento... y se lo creerá, por supuesto.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48567


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> para que se pajee, como pa mandar un camión eléctrico desde cádiz hasta gijón...por no hablar que necesitaría un remolque pa llevar la batería y que el peak del litio está ahí
> y encima aviones, señor llévame pronto



Imagina un autocar eléctrico subiendo por la Autopista del Huerna en dirección Madrid o Andalucía, lleno de pasajeros, con sus maletas, y con la calefacción o el aire acondicionado puestos. Todo lo que sean camiones o autobuses, mejor con el zumo de dinosaurio...


----------



## clapham5 (14 May 2022)

Es posible que este post sea off topic , pero el clapham cree que tiene relacion
El PIB per capita de Cuba , en 2005 , era de 3000 euros . En 2015 era de 7 mil euros y en 2020 de 8.2 mil euros
En 2015 en Cuba se vivia " BIEN " . El transporte publico ( malo ) funcionaba . Habia de todo y era accequible . Desde leche en polvo hasta cafe es verdad que caro , pero podias encontrarlo en las tiendas . Cuba y EE UU se habian " reconciliado " .
En 2017 Trump jodio el "deshielo " y luego vino la reforma monetaria : conclusion : CUBA SE HUNDE pero hay trampa
Si veis la diferencia entre el PIB de 2015 y el PIB de 2020 es poca ( de 7 mil a 8.2 mil ) incluso el PIB de Cuba per capita en 2020 es mayor
Entonces , por que en Cuba estan peor ahora que en 2015 ? ( el clapham estuvo alla varios meses , nada de cuento )
Cuando se dice que la economia rusa caera un 12 % que significa eso ? La economia cubana subio un 15 % en 5 anos y estan bastante peor
Entonces . Como saber si algo " mejora " o " empeora " ? El clapham ne comprend pas
Mucho se habla sobre la " GUERRA " en Ucrania . Es realmente una Guerra ? O es algo diferente ?
Rusia no tiene relaciones diplomaticas con Georgia ni con Ucrania porque , tecnicamente , Rusia esta " en Guerra " con estos paises . Pero que pasa con Europa ? Esta en Guerra Rusia con Europa ? O con EEUU ? O con Japon ? PUES NO
Entonces . Es posible que haya " reconciliacion " entre Occidente y Rusia cuando termine este " conflicto " . Pues si . OH YEAH
Entender si Occidente esta ( o no ) en Guerra contra Rusia es importante . NO LO ESTA
Luego esta el tema de las sanciones y el coste economico ( tanto para Rusia , como para Occidente )
Si en 2015 en Cuba se vivia " bien " con un PIB de 7 mil euros per capita eso significa que si el PIB de la UE se hunde a 3 trillones de euros tampoco se acabara el mundo . Si los cubanos viven " bien " , los europeos " tambien " pueden .
Lo mas dificil sera " convencer " a un europeo de " bajar " su standard de vida al nivel de un cubano , pero para eso esta la ingenieria social y los medios de desinformacion de masas . Por tanto y resumiendo . EUROPA SI PUEDE PRESCINDIR DE LA ENERGIA DE RUSIA
Y aun sin la energia de Rusia , la UE seria mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho , mucho mas rica que Cuba
El PIB de la UE es de 12.2 trillones de euros . Caer a 3 trillones no seria un desastre .
Y ahora el clapham se ira a comprar un poco de cryptos para sazonar el filete , que el cilantro esta por las nubes , hoyga


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

He estado fuera dos hora, siguen muriendo muchos rusos?


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

La verdad es que me importa bastante poco lo que pase en Eurovisión. 
No veo la Tv y menos eso. No recuerdo haberlo visto completo nunca.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De esos 23.000 millones casi 500 iban para Rusia por llevarles y traerles a la Espación Internacional...la Nasa es otra de esas organizaciones que nadie sabe muy bien qué hacen, pero que chupan miles de millones de dolares del contribuyente norteamericano.



En el siglo pasado la NASA se usaba para probar los misiles intercontinentales, ahora a saber quien los prueba, o lo mismo aún tienen la chatarra de la guerra fría en los silos con mantenimiento de empresas externas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Imagina un autocar eléctrico subiendo por la Autopista del Huerna en dirección Madrid o Andalucía, lleno de pasajeros, con sus maletas, y con la calefacción o el aire acondicionado puestos. Todo lo que sean camiones o autobuses, mejor con el zumo de dinosaurio...



yo la verdad es que la gente se hace unas pajas mentales....como si todo el pifostio que tenemos encima no fuera por el peak oil.
Pero na, ya inventarán algo, están especulando con el petróleo, hay una energía limpia e inagotable que tienen escondida etc etc etc


----------



## Honkler (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si Ucrania no gana hoy Eurovisión, por supuesto se culpará a Rusia
> 
> Según el diario alemán Bild, el principal objetivo de los hackers rusos es impedir que el grupo ucraniano Kalush Orchestra gane Eurovisión. Al parecer, recibieron una orden especial para hackear la página web del concurso con el fin de interrumpir la votación.
> 
> ...



El Bild es un papelucho sensacionalista muy del agrado de los alemanes, pero que a mí me da vergüenza ajena


----------



## apocalippsis (14 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy hacía la "Gran Clapham" y me quedé pensando en los TIEMPOS.
> 
> El buen clima durará en Ucrania hasta Octubre o Noviembre, para ese entonces empezará la nieve y muchas cosas se paralizarán.
> Si a eso sumas que para ese momento el gas ruso (ya embargado o cortado) impactará en la ecuación energética de Occidente, y eso sin hablar de los costes...
> ...



Eso no tiene nada que ver porque los soldados acaban quemados, lo que tiene que hacer es eso DOBLAR LA CANTIDAD DE MILITARES Y PIEZAS para refrescarlos y que mueran menos, mira que maten mas generales rusos y asi llegue nueva sangre. Asi putin abrira los ojitos.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> He estado fuera dos hora, siguen muriendo muchos rusos?



ya no queda ni uno, hala venga vuelve a salir y cierra la puerta


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

La bota del soldado ruso está pisando fuerte en Nueva York. No, no es la predicción de Vladimir Volfovich la que se ha hecho realidad, sino el avance del ejército del DNR.

La aldea de Novhorodske, a la que se le devolvió su nombre histórico, pero que es un poco más duro, en 2021, como parte del proceso de "desmantelamiento", está siendo asaltada por los ejércitos de la DNR y de la Federación Rusa desde el ejército ucraniano.

Para más detalles, véase el informe de Dmitriy Astrakhan

t.me/boris_rozhin/48568

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> He estado fuera dos hora, siguen muriendo muchos rusos?



sigue fuera y no molestes
Tu generacion de amantes del cod, zapatos rojos y iphones menuda panda de subnormales tienen los ukropitecos

Para ti hijo puta:


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si hubiera un plan para derrocar a Putin lo último que harían sería anunciarlo ... esto es simplemente un intento de poner nervioso al jefe.



Como hemos dicho desde hace tiempo, recemos todos porque Putin siga en el cargo un par de décadas...porque lo de después...puede ser terrorífico, y no me refieron para los rusos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Avion ruso sufre daños en su parte trasera en Ucrania. Ahora tendrá que estar fuera de servicio unos días hasta que lo reparen.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

Por cierto, como curiosidad he de contar que hoy no es posible realizar pagos a través de la pagina oficial de Gosuslugi.

gosuslugi.ru - Портал государственных услугhttps://lk.gosuslugi.ru

Tengo que pagar una multa (200 rublos), y no me deja 
Así que deben estar los hackers intentando joder el sistema de nuevo.


----------



## golden graham (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Como hemos dicho desde hace tiempo, recemos todos porque Putin siga en el cargo un par de décadas...porque lo de después...puede ser terrorífico, y no me refieron para los rusos.



Larga vida al Comandante. Una vez muera el zar no soy tan optimista por el futuro de Rusia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Ojala desaparezca isisrahell a misilazos, un puto pais terrorista, sionazi y islamonazi que no respeta ni a los muertos, me cago en su estirpe, en sus muertos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Larga vida al Comandante. Una vez muera el zar no soy tan optimista por el futuro de Rusia.



Yo más bien por el futuro del mundo en general.
Si sale un halcón...se va a liar.
Y la gente quiere halcones aquí en la Estepa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Los patriotas rusos están dispuestos a darlo todo por su país


----------



## Elimina (14 May 2022)

Y yo me pregunto: *¿es posible que nadie nos esté diciendo lo que opina la gente de la calle de Finlandia sobre lo guay que puede ser meterse en la OTAN ahora mismo, sin que les consulten a ellos?*. ¿Nadie? ¿Alguna opinión? ¿Existen los finlandeses?
Porque si lo medios no nos dicen algo sobre esto, tengo que deducir que allí la opinión pública está en contra.
¿Hay alguna noticia que nos pueda iluminar? Y no me importa que estén todos a favor, de verdad. Simplemente me aterra que sepamos todo sobre todo, pero cuando me hago esta pregunta sobre lo que opina la gente de un país tan iluminado y cercano al mío como es Finlandia... pues eso.


----------



## Elimina (14 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los patriotas rusos están dispuestos a darlo todo por su país



Fíjate los españoles, en cambio. Son tan desprendidos que lo darían todo por su amada Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Los filandeses están tan preocupaos por las amenzas rusas que hoy su presidente ha llamando a retardoputin para confirmarle que se van a unir a la OTAN


----------



## piru (14 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El recocimiento de esas perdidas en esa operación la ha hecho el ejercito ruso e incluso dicen que van a juzgar al oficial responsable y han dado toda la información que tu quieres y mas y la ha colgado en un post Harman. No hay más que hablar, fue un error y habrá que arreglarlo igual que fue un error el intento de desembarcar en la Isla de la Serpiente. Aquí se viene a comentar, opinar y a charlar no a que ganen los tuyos.



Por eso no respondes a las preguntas, porque eres tú el que viene a que ganen los tuyos.

Dices que lo ha reconocido el ejército ruso, pero no pones el enlace y te escapas con el conocido “búscalo tú que a mí me da la risa”. Yo sólo he visto comentarios de tuiteros pro rusos que se han tragado la versión ukra, como en la isla de las serpientes.

Es evidente que esas imágenes las han grabado los ukras y por lo tanto saben dónde y cuándo están hechas, pero no lo dicen. Han difundido una selección de imágenes que a ellos les interesa acompañada de un relato que no encaja con las imágenes.

Pero las preguntas siguen en pie:

¿Dónde está el video del momento de la cacería?
¿Por qué no hay un video completo rulando por YTube?
¿Por qué tenemos tan pocas y tan poco claras imágenes?
¿Por qué no han dado la geolocalización del puto cruce?
¿Por qué no dan fecha y hora del ataque?
¿Quién ha disparado la munición anticarro que ha reventado esos carros?


----------



## Burbujístico (14 May 2022)

La OFENSIVA rusa a punto de COLAPSAR y la inaceptable pero POSIBLE salida de MÓSCU para acabar con esto 

En esta guerra hay una disonancia cognitiva mediática general que no había visto en la guerra siria.


----------



## jimmyjump (14 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es la vieja mentira del PIB que han inoculado a los economistas occidentales, luego te encuentras con las paradojas que señalas, y yo añado, prefiero tener un sueldo (PIB) que dependa de mis minas de oro o de gas natural que de servir copas en bares y restaurantes. Idealmente mejor tener industria y capacidad de generar productos que lo anterior, pero el PIB no se fija en eso y para mí no indica gran cosa, pues es engañoso.



Esperamos impacientemente que muestres tu nueva metodología para calcular el agregado macro que mencionas. La comunidad de economistas agradecerá tu aportación


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

@JAGGER sabias que son primos putativos?

Oxtia es un pata negra....Sigo buscando mas confirmación


mas pata negras al almacen carnico:


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

La Babushka en su imaginería popular ya incorpora al joven Lesha, el niño que admira a los soldados rusos. 















Recordemos:

Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos




y esta es su recompensa


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

El hijoPutin, el estratega, pensó que entrar en Ucrania sería un día de picnic. Se equivocó. También pensó que invadiendo Ucrania debilitaría la OTAN. 

Otro error grave, consiguió el efecto contrario, más unión, más paises en la organización y casi 1500 km. de frontera con Rusia. 

En fin, un loco japuta en apuros sin saber como salir del agujero donde se ha metido.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 May 2022)

*El grave error de cálculo de Putin que llevó a Finlandia y Suecia a los brazos de la OTAN*

*Los gobiernos de Helsinki y Estocolmo piden entrar a la alianza militar occidental por temor a un ataque ruso. Esto termina con décadas de neutralidad escandinava y le complica el camino a la flota de Moscú por el Mar Báltico y la salida al Atlántico.*










El grave error de cálculo de Putin que llevó a Finlandia y Suecia a los brazos de la OTAN


Los gobiernos de Helsinki y Estocolmo piden entrar a la alianza militar occidental por temor a un ataque ruso. Esto termina con décadas de neutralidad escandinava y le corta el camino a la flota de Moscú por el Mar Báltico hacia el Atlántico.




www.infobae.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin, el estratega, pensó que entrar en Ucrania sería un día de picnic. Se equivocó. También pensó que invadiendo Ucrania debilitaría la OTAN.
> 
> Otro error grave, consiguió el efecto contrario, más unión, más paises en la organización y casi 1500 km. de frontera con Rusia.
> 
> En fin, un loco japuta en apuros sin saber como salir del agujero donde se ha metido.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



nazis y sionistas cogidos de la mano, haciendo menage a trois con sus cachorros terroristas los islamofascistas patrocinados por la otanazi y israhell, bah son la misma mierda como tu, toma


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Revista ejercitos, el salvame de las cosas militares


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

Somewhere around Kharkiv...


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

Un woke ofendidito


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

para los putos hooligans del cod y de nazilandia, no filtrare imagenes sensibles porque no respetais a los muertos rusos cuando poneis las del lado contrario, que os den!


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Primer ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki:

“La ideología Russki Mir (Mundo Ruso) es un cáncer que amenaza a toda Europa. Los países occidentales deben intensificar el apoyo a Ucrania para erradicar esta monstruosa ideología”.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

La cuenta Tik Tok de China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC) ha publicado el primer vídeo de dos nuevas embarcaciones polivalentes chinas del Proyecto 075 Hainan (casco número 31) y Guangxi (casco número 32).

t.me/boris_rozhin/48569


----------



## Clavisto (14 May 2022)

La anciana llegó al bar apoyada en el tacatá bajo la cercana supervisión de su hijo que hoy como mañana hacía las veces de la cuidadora habitual. Acomodó a su madre en la mesa de todos los días y le acercó el desayuno. Pagó con el móvil y charlamos un poco acerca del programa de televisión que tenía puesto, uno nuevo, uno de ovnis. Ovnis a las nueve de la mañana. Estábamos bromeando sobre ello cuando la anciana voceó por menos volumen. Siempre lo hace, ya sean ovnis, yanquis buscadores de tesoros o anticuarios ingleses. Obedecí, el médico se marchó y regresé a la cocina.

- ¡Bájalo un poco! -oí otra vez. Salí a la barra, quité el volumen del televisor y puse algo de música suave, Lera Lynn, y ya la vieja no protestó. Tolera mejor la música cuando se queda sola ahí sentada, con las manos juntas como una buena chica, mirando la portada del periódico. 

- Gracias, hijo.

Nunca me ha llamado por mi nombre. Siempre me dice hijo o compañero. A menudo, cuando salgo al salón para atender a alguien, me sonríe y me echa la mano, una mano pequeña, fría y suave surcada por venas azuladas. 

- Cuanto te quiero, hijo. 
- Yo también a usted, compañera.

Al rato llega su hijo, la recoge y se van a casa. Y el día está hecho. El resto del tiempo lo pasa viendo películas, series o, ya menos, leyendo libros. 

- Ahora la tengo con las de 007 -me dijo su hijo esta mañana- Con el volumen quitado, sólo los subtítulos. Tiene una vista...Apenas utiliza las gafas.
- Y el oído ni te cuento.
- Jajaja...

Pero es estar en el bar lo que más le gusta, lo sé. Bajar del piso, salir a la calle, empujar su carrito y desayunar en el bar de su compañero que tan bien le prepara el café con leche.

- ¡Es que está perfecto! -dice casi nerviosa- ¡No sé, en mi casa no sabe igual! Tienes una mano...

Y yo sonrío y recojo la que me tiende.

- Me recuerdas tanto a mi hijo, al que se murió...Se mató con el alcohol, el pobre...Era tan bueno, pero...en fin. ¿Tu has estado en mi tierra, en Cantabria?
- No, compañera.
- Pues es una cosa...-dice con los ojos brillantes de emoción- Aquello es precioso, todo verde, el mar, las montañas...¡Con lo andarina que he sido yo y ya ves ahora! Pero aquí, en La Mancha, ¡no hay nada!, ¡y ese calor! No sé como podéis soportarlo.
- Quizá porque no conocemos Cantabria.
- ¡Ay si la conocieras, hijo...! ¡Vente con nosotros este verano!
- No puedo.
- Tengo una casa grande allí. Y el mar está cerca. Respirar aquel aire...Cuanto lo echo de menos. No me acostumbro a esta tierra.
- Pues ya lleva muchos años aquí.
- Sí, muchos...Demasiados
- Leí una vez una cosa sobre las mujeres cántabras...
- ¿Lees, hijo?
- Sí, compañera. Y a veces hasta escribo.
- ¿Y qué escribes?
- Cuentos. Bueno...cosas que me pasan.
- Yo también escribí cuando era joven. Poemas...Mi hija, la que está en Francia, es escritora ¿Pero qué era eso que ibas a decirme de las cántabras?
- Pues que según los romanos eran unas mujeres duras como ellas solas. Cuando parían eran ellas las que cuidaban del marido.
- Jajaja...Sí, somos gente dura, hijo. La vida es dura...la vida ha sido muy dura. ¿Pero sabes? No me quiero morir. ¡Y mira que ahora estoy hecha una piltrafa! pero no, no quiero morirme. Lo que peor llevo son las piernas. Si pudiera andar...Bien está, qué le vamos a hacer. Pero echo mucho de menos mi tierra.
- La tierra de uno lo es todo...
- Sí que lo es, sí. Más tarde te darás cuenta, hijo.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

"9 horas de cola": en Kiev los propietarios de vehículos tienen que pasar un auténtico calvario para repostar⚡

Casi no queda gasolina ni gasóleo en Kiev. Se forman colas kilométricas en las pocas gasolineras que tienen algo.

Según la ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko, las reservas de gasolina sólo alcanzan para cinco días y las de gasóleo para tres.

Al mismo tiempo, Kiev tiene grandes esperanzas de que se produzcan entregas de 350-360 mil toneladas de combustible por diversas vías logísticas para finales de mayo. Svyrydenko señaló que los ucranianos utilizan actualmente una media de 13.000 toneladas de combustible al día

t.me/boris_rozhin/48571

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Zopensky, el tipo que ama la nieve en polvo y el nazismo, es tan transparente y sincero como el mismo, el no miente nunca!


----------



## ZARGON (14 May 2022)

*El 2S4 en acción*

Fotografía espectacular de un lanzamiento desde un mortero 2S4 durante los combates de mayo del 2022...



Está disparando una munición guiada 3F5 'Smelchak' de 240 mm: 



Estos pepinos y este sistema son terroríficos en escenarios urbanos o montañosos porque tienen una capacidad de penetrar que los hacen ideales para estos terrenos, donde otros armamentos pecan de incapaces. Su tiro indirecto también es fundamental en estos entornos. 

Análisis Militares


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (14 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver porque los soldados acaban quemados, lo que tiene que hacer es eso DOBLAR LA CANTIDAD DE MILITARES Y PIEZAS para refrescarlos y que mueran menos, mira que maten mas generales rusos y asi llegue nueva sangre. Asi putin abrira los ojitos.




Los rusos *rotan las tropas*.
Los que están *clavados y desgastándose son los ucranianos.*


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @JAGGER sabias que son primos putativos?
> 
> Oxtia es un pata negra....Sigo buscando mas confirmación
> 
> ...



Demasiado bonito para ser verdad, es un 4 estrellas, esos no se meten en Azovstales ni de casualidad no vaya a ser que se ensucien.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Demasiado bonito para ser verdad, es un 4 estrellas, esos no se meten en Azovstales ni de casualidad no vaya a ser que se ensucien.



A saber....


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

No es ningún secreto que en Ucrania ha habido una lucha con el idioma ruso y con todo el ruso en general. Los residentes locales enviaron otra orden para combatir a los "calabarants" de la administración de la ciudad de konstantinovka, que se envió a todas las escuelas. Se nombran a los responsables, las fechas y, lo más importante, se establece la forma de denuncia. Al parecer, los maestros de las escuelas están obligados a denunciar a sus estudiantes que hablan ruso, escuchan música rusa y miran sospechosamente hacia el este, donde sale el sol por la mañana.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48572


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Aunque esto de las decenas de generales de la OTAN jugando al Call of Duty con el ordenador de Hunter Biden en las catacumbas de Azovstal parece salido de la mente de un indigente intelectual, es probablemente cierto. Un día retardoputin nos sorprenderá a todos mostrándonos las fotos de verdad.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> La OFENSIVA rusa a punto de COLAPSAR y la inaceptable pero POSIBLE salida de MÓSCU para acabar con esto
> 
> En esta guerra hay una disonancia cognitiva mediática general que no había visto en la guerra siria.



Este Jordi Latzer, aparte de sus opiniones muy cuestionables, parece que va colgado y no pretendo hacer un ataque ad hominem, sino constatar una realidad.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Turquía ofrece evacuar por mar a los combatientes ucranianos heridos de Mariupol.*
Turquía, miembro de la OTAN, ha propuesto evacuar por mar a los combatientes heridos escondidos en una acería en la ciudad de Mariupol, en el sur de Ucrania, según ha dicho el sábado el portavoz del presidente Tayyip Erdogan. *Ibrahim Kalin* ha afirmado a Reuters en una entrevista que había discutido personalmente la propuesta con el presidente ucraniano *Volodímir Zelenski* en Kiev hace dos semanas y que sigue "sobre la mesa" aunque Moscú no la ha aceptado.

Según el plan, las personas evacuadas de la gran planta siderúrgica de Azovstal *serían llevadas por tierra al puerto de Berdyansk*, que al igual que Mariupol está en el Mar de Azov, y un barco turco los llevaría a través del Mar Negro a Estambul, ha dicho. "Si se puede hacer de esa manera, estamos felices de hacerlo. Estamos listos. De hecho, nuestro barco está listo para partir y traer a los soldados heridos y otros civiles a Turquía", ha afirmado, quien también es el máximo asesor de Erdogan en Política Exterior.* Ni Ucrania ni Rusia han comentado la posibilidad de una evacuación por mar.*


----------



## pegaso (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin, el estratega, pensó que entrar en Ucrania sería un día de picnic. Se equivocó. También pensó que invadiendo Ucrania debilitaría la OTAN.
> 
> Otro error grave, consiguió el efecto contrario, más unión, más paises en la organización y casi 1500 km. de frontera con Rusia.
> 
> En fin, un loco japuta en apuros sin saber como salir del agujero donde se ha metido.



Y aquí veraneando con el diésel a dos euros, Europa arruinada y victoriosa. Semos los mejores.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (14 May 2022)

Un drone de los malvados ucras lanza una minigranada contra una trinchera ruskie. Parece que ambos se dan cuenta del dron, ya que en un momento dado ambos salen por patas en direcciones opuestas, uno de ellos incluso deja atrás el kalasnikof, al otro le golpea de lleno, le cae literalmente encima.


----------



## manodura79 (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas rusas frustraron un intento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de cruzar el Severskiy Donets utilizando un paso de pontones
> 
> Los fusileros motorizados rusos corrigieron el fuego de artillería contra un cruce inducido y los vehículos blindados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas refugiados en una zona boscosa. La travesía quedó completamente destruida y se hundió. Las unidades que habían logrado cruzar fueron destruidas y algunos de los vehículos blindados fueron incautados.
> 
> ...



Vaya, los rusos presentan un video de un intento de cruce del río por parte de los ucranianos. Los ucranianos presentan unas fotos de un intento de cruce por parte de los rusos. ¿Quién ha logrado cruzar con éxito? Cuando se disipe la "niebla de la guerra" lo sabremos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Aunque esto de las decenas de generales de la OTAN jugando al Call of Duty con el ordenador de Hunter Biden en las catacumbas de Azovstal parece salido de la mente de un indigente intelectual, es probablemente cierto. Un día retardoputin nos sorprenderá a todos mostrándonos las fotos de verdad.



De eso no hay mas info pero si info como este video sobre las andanzas de los ukronazis disparando a su propia gente? tu de esto como siempre callas, no eres mas que otro hijo de puta


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Proyectiles de artillería en Ucrania. "Venganza por el MH17", el avión comercial que transportaba a 193 pasajeros holandeses y que fue derribado por Rusia en 2014, escrito en el caparazón en holandés.


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> La OFENSIVA rusa a punto de COLAPSAR y la inaceptable pero POSIBLE salida de MÓSCU para acabar con esto
> 
> En esta guerra hay una disonancia cognitiva mediática general que no había visto en la guerra siria.



Si lo dice Jordi será verdad


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Vaya, los rusos presentan un video de un intento de cruce del río por parte de los ucranianos. Los ucranianos presentan unas fotos de un intento de cruce por parte de los rusos. ¿Quién ha logrado cruzar con éxito? Cuando se disipe la "niebla de la guerra" lo sabremos.



Cierto, malditos otanitas u otanidos ya veras cuando Rusia saque las armas secretas se van a enterar jajajaj


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido: 'El imperativo estratégico y moral para todos nosotros es que Ucrania gane'.

En su artículo de opinión para el Daily Express, Liz Truss instó a los líderes mundiales a proporcionar armas pesadas a Ucrania y seguir imponiendo sanciones a los funcionarios e industrias vinculados al Kremlin.


----------



## Nicors (14 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos *rotan las tropas*.
> Los que están *clavados y desgastándose son los ucranianos.*



Cierto, es una jugada más del maestro putin jajajja se tendria que presentar a concurso de ajedrez, toma esa otanitas u otanidas.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto: *¿es posible que nadie nos esté diciendo lo que opina la gente de la calle de Finlandia sobre lo guay que puede ser meterse en la OTAN ahora mismo, sin que les consulten a ellos?*. ¿Nadie? ¿Alguna opinión? ¿Existen los finlandeses?



Contaba un finés que vive en la península que, al igual que en Cantabria
-para que se hagan una idea- donde la peña de Santander es una cosa
y el resto del territorio es otra bastante diferente (opinión que comparto),
en Finlandia ocurre algo parecido: Helsinki es un mundo diferente al resto
de Finlandia; que no tiene nada que ver.
Y, supongo que esa misma percepción se da en bastantes lugares del mundo
por puro colonialismo cultural.
Por comentar el interesante detalle que explicaría muchas de las incoherencias
que subyacen en tiempos revueltos.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Demasiado bonito para ser verdad, es un 4 estrellas, esos no se meten en Azovstales ni de casualidad no vaya a ser que se ensucien.



Y demasiado increible para ser mentira


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

esperemos si algun dia sacan a la luz a esta gentuza, hay mucho silencio en el Kremlin, nada se sabe, salvo algunos mercenarios extranjeros como el bigotudo britanico cuyo nombre no acierto recordar...meanwhile, desnazificando


----------



## Clavisto (14 May 2022)

Fui a dormir en paz. A punto estuve de escribir una loa a Jesucristo poco antes de hacerlo. Pero me vi incapaz tras la primera línea y lo dejé correr.


Dormí de un tirón tras fantasear durante un buen rato con ayudar a todo aquel que me lo pidiera. Ya tenía abiertos los ojos cuando a eso de las seis oí los golpes de la gata en la puerta. Me levanté, se la abrí y dormitamos juntos durante una mala hora.

Uno se da cuenta enseguida de como va a ir el día. Es levantarse y casi verlo al completo. Y luego, ya duchado y desayunado, acelerando el coche por las calles desiertas, ves cualquier cosa que no cuadra en el círculo perfecto que anoche creíste cerrar antes de dormir.

¿Donde había quedado aquel estupendo paseo del atardecer, aquella ligereza de pies y pensamiento que me habían dejado en casa con una sensación tal de paz que casi me dio miedo? Recuerdo una vez, caminando una aurora durante otras vacaciones sin salir del pueblo, ya en sus afueras, en marcha hacia los molinos, que por un instante creí que todo estaba bien, que todo había estado bien.

Llegué al bar y no estaban esperándome ni Josemari ni la niña, cosa esta última que me quitó un peso de encima. Es la hija de una degenerada mujer que está tomando la costumbre de mandarla al bar a por su café, unos churros y tabaco, todo a cuenta, claro. La chiquilla acaba de empezar sus estudios en el instituto, así que supongo no tendrá más de doce años. La otra mañana me la encontré junto a Josemari esperándome en la puerta, en pantuflas, con el pijama y un abrigo, tiritando de frío. "¿Pero qué coño?" Josemari salió zumbando a por los churros sin parar por la prensa y mientras tanto le puse un gran vaso de colacao y galletas y el Discovery Max en el lugar de mi Teletienda de todos los días.

- No está bien que salgas así a la calle con este frío. Te vas a resfriar -le dije-
- Ya...-dijo con timidez-

La puta de la mala madre, resacosa, le habría despertado a gritos para que viniera a por su café, los churros y su tabaco.

La chiquilla miraba la tele del salón desde su taburete en la barra desierta.

- ¿Qué quieres ser de mayor?
- Maestra -respondió con voz apagada-...o veterinaria-


Josemari llegó poco después que yo. Al rato lo hizo la niña. "Hoy vengo vestida -me dijo- Le dije a mi madre lo que me habías dicho tú" Más churros. Otro café. Un cigarrillo de los míos. No hay más paquetes por la cara. La niña me dio las gracias como siempre y se fue.

- ¿Y esta cría como es que tiene que andar así? -preguntó, triste, el buen merchero antes de irse a sus cosas.
- Pues yo qué sé, Josemari, yo qué sé...

Pronto todo se fue a la mierda, niña incluida. Todos los buenos deseos, todas las buenas acciones soñadas, se diluyeron ante la realidad de otra mañana metido en el bar.


No hay nada que hacer. No es la primera vez que no lo haces. Tus deseos son aún más débiles que tus sueños.


Mañana amaneceré con mi gata.


Sólo tendré que abrirle la puerta del dormitorio cuando al clarear el día me saque del sueño con sus afiladas uñas.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Cuando Rusia pida negociar por el alto el fuego es cuando hay que arrasar. Hasta entonces aguantar y recuperar territorio poco a poco


----------



## Billy Ray (14 May 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 May 2022)

*Lo dicho el ejercito Rebelde ruso el mejor equipado del mundo.

Armas #AFU , munición capturada y feliz pase del equipo #Ukrop destruido sistema de defensa aérea AFU. #Donetsk #Kharkiv #Donbass #Donbass 





*


----------



## manodura79 (14 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que este post sea off topic , pero el clapham cree que tiene relacion
> El PIB per capita de Cuba , en 2005 , era de 3000 euros . En 2015 era de 7 mil euros y en 2020 de 8.2 mil euros
> En 2015 en Cuba se vivia " BIEN " . El transporte publico ( malo ) funcionaba . Habia de todo y era accequible . Desde leche en polvo hasta cafe es verdad que caro , pero podias encontrarlo en las tiendas . Cuba y EE UU se habian " reconciliado " .
> En 2017 Trump jodio el "deshielo " y luego vino la reforma monetaria : conclusion : CUBA SE HUNDE pero hay trampa
> ...



La pobreza en Cuba no llegó de forma abrupta. En Venezuela tampoco y ya vez como están ahora. En 1959 Cuba era mucho más rica que casi todos los países de Ámería Latina con niveles de vida casi a niveles europeos. Si Europa prescinde de la energía rusa la caída será significativa, no drástica, pero si Europa cae África caerá mucho más. Entonces, entre los millones de Ucranianos desplazados y los millones de Africanos que saldrán por el hambre ya me contarás cómo se levanta cabeza. Creo que antes de que eso pase nos iremos a un conflicto nuclear porque la OTAN sabe muy bien que sin energía será imposible la supervivencia de Europa.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Será que no está siendo humillada ya Rusia.

La putada los miles de muertos, familias, miseria y vidas destrozadas que está dejando esto, si no diría que tendríamos que agradecer al hijoputin el habernos dado la oportunidad de mostrar al mundo la PUTA MIERDA DE PAIS Y DE EJÉRCITO que tienen


----------



## Atalaya (14 May 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Esperamos impacientemente que muestres tu nueva metodología para calcular el agregado macro que mencionas. La comunidad de economistas agradecerá tu aportación



Hombre, tu ignorancia me conmueve el PIB PPA (Paridad de poder adquisitivo), o lo que es lo mismo PIB real, en general todos los economistas lo conocen, veo que tu no tienes NPI de economía. Te lo explico si un mismo vaso de cristal se fabrica en la India y en USA, y en la India su precio es 1 $ y en USA 5 $ si en ambos sitios se fabrican 100.000 unidades, la misma mercancía se valorará 5 veces mas en el PIB de USA que se valora en la India y la producción es la misma, por eso es preciso usar el PIB PPA, el otro es un artificio monetarista, el PIB PPA de la Federación Rusa es similar al de Alemania.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Finlandia confía en un acuerdo con Turquía que desbloquee su entrada en la OTAN*
El jefe de la diplomacia finlandesa, Pekka Haavisto, ha dicho este sábado que confía en la posibilidad de llegar a un acuerdo con Turquía pese a* la hostilidad mostrada por el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, a la entrada de su país y de Suecia en la OTAN*.

Antes de mantener conversaciones con miembros de la OTAN, incluida Turquía, en Berlín, Pekka Haavisto se ha mostrado "seguro de que al final encontraremos una solución y que Finlandia y Suecia se convertirán en miembros de la OTAN".


----------



## Atonito (14 May 2022)

OT....o no:

Menuda "guanta" le ha soltado el chino a la yanki, que gustazo ver como ponen en su sitio a los del imperiogusano, y que envidia......


----------



## clapham5 (14 May 2022)

Ay Jesus ...
El clapham lo intenta . Intenta seguir en el hilo y no quedarse dormido al volante , sorry ...teclado pero es que la Guerra en Ucrania le esta provocando al clapham un muermo que ni con cafeina en vena ( ya van 17 buchitos de cafe y nada ...) 
Esta Guerra esta siendo mas aburrida que 7 anos en el Tibet . Y lo peor no es eso . Es que incluso hasta puede que dure 7 anos . Es que no hay derecho hoyga , es criminal el hastio al que El Zar Vladimirovich I tiene sometido al populacho . 
Ya lo dijo el @Nico , que es un bicho patagonico de cuidao ...el mundo cada dia presta menos atencion a esta Guerra 
Si tomorrow Putin toma Kiev y cuelga al Zelensky de una farola kosher no te enteras hasta tres meses despues y por casualidad 
Ya veras tu ...24 de Mayo y todo seguira igual . TRES MESES DE HASTIO 
Es verdad que al final ( en los siglos XXIV o XXV ) Rusia lograra su objetivo de anexionarse Dnipro , Lugansk y Jarkov ( Odesa , Nikolayev , Crimea , Kerson , Zaporize y Donetsk se habran hundido en el mar por el calentamiento climatico ) 
Ay Jesus ...


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Los socialdemócratas de Finlandia se suman al apoyo unánime a la OTAN.*
El Partido Socialdemócrata de Finlandia (SDP) que lidera la primera ministra, Sanna Marin, se ha sumado este sábado al *apoyo unánime que existe entre las fuerzas políticas del país nórdico al ingreso en la OTAN*, durante una reunión extraordinaria celebrada en Helsinki.

"Creo que la pertenencia a la OTAN es la mejor opción para mantener la seguridad de Finlandia y la estabilidad de esta región ante los cambios acaecidos en la situación de seguridad. Por eso debemos solicitar cuanto antes el ingreso en la OTAN", ha dicho Marin en un discurso previo a la votación. Finalmente,* el SDP respaldó la adhesión a la Alianza Atlántica por 53 votos a favor, 5 en contra y 2 en blanco*, un desenlace que era previsible después de que tanto Marin como el presidente finlandés, Sauli Niinistö, expresasen el jueves su deseo de que Finlandia presente "sin demora" su solicitud de entrada.


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> OT....o no:
> 
> Menuda "guanta" le ha soltado el chino a la yanki, que gustazo ver como ponen en su sitio a los del imperiogusano, y que envidia......



Los políticos usanos (y no solo los politicos) son muy del gusto de soltar cuatro consignas y ponerse a aullar: cualquier discurso en plan "somos lo mejores, somos america,y lo vamos a demostrar! Somos los numeros uno! Esto es America, recordadadlo bien, A ME RI CA!!" y ya tienes a la peña aullando...
Y nos quejamos de los nuestros... Por alli son muy infantiles en todo... lo cual es peligroso


----------



## jimmyjump (14 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Hombre, tu ignorancia me conmueve el PIB PPA (Paridad de poder adquisitivo), o lo que es lo mismo PIB real, en general todos los economistas lo conocen, veo que tu no tienes NPI de economía. Te lo explico si un mismo vaso de cristal se fabrica en la India y en USA, y en la India su precio es 1 $ y en USA 5 $ si en ambos sitios se fabrican 100.000 unidades, la misma mercancía se valorará 5 veces mas en el PIB de USA que se valora en la India y la producción es la misma, por eso es preciso usar el PIB PPA, el otro es un artificio monetarista, el PIB PPA de la Federación Rusa es similar al de Alemania.



Estás tan enterado que eso he repetido mil veces yo en este foro. Lo que digo es que muestre una metodología de contabilidad nacional diferente a como hacemos a día de hoy


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos



Cuando llegue a lo 8 años no tendrá tanques para saludar.
Qué triste historia.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (14 May 2022)

¿Quien es ese?
¿Otro hejperto *don nadie* con una diplomatura en logopedia o algo asi?


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Un día en la vida de Vania entre las ruinas de Mariupol.*
*"Mi jornada laboral consistía en encontrar leña para calentarnos, cocinar para los ancianos, apagar incendios y enterrar a los muertos en las calles. Era como un trabajo".* Así recuerda Vania, un adolescente de 18 años, sus más de dos semanas de asedio ruso en las ruinas del puerto ucraniano de Mariúpol. "Hay gente que no es capaz de vivir en paz después de una guerra. En Mariupol yo sabía qué había que hacer en cada momento. No había tiempo para el pánico. Ahora, tengo muchos planes, pero no sé qué hacer con mi vida", confesó a Efe.

Vania empezaba temprano con el té, imprescindible para sobrevivir cuando no hay agua, electricidad ni calefacción. Cinco litros para todos los residentes en su portal. "Teníamos que alimentar a muchas 'babushkas' (abuelas), ya que no podían salir de casa", relata. "Todos los edificios de mi barrio estaban dañados y en llamas. Las balas de las ametralladoras rusas de gran calibre atravesaban las paredes como si fueran de cartón. No lo entiendo porque en nuestra zona no había ningún objetivo militar. La base del batallón Azov estaba a más de dos kilómetros", lamenta.

De tanto subir escaleras, adelgazó mucho entre el 2 y el 18 de marzo. Aunque lo peor era el frío. No pocos mariupolitas murieron congelados al aire libre.* "Ha sido el peor invierno que recuerdo. Trece grados bajo cero en marzo, cuando los termómetros debían marcar más de 10 sobre cero en esta época del año"*, recuerda.

El frío no permitía enterrar a todos los cadáveres en los patios interiores, parques o jardines, ya que la tierra estaba congelada, pero estos tampoco se pudrían, lo que evitaba la propagación de enfermedades. "Tuvimos que abandonar decenas de cuerpos a la intemperie. Lo bueno es que con las bajas temperaturas la comida no se estropeaba. Podías conservarla al exterior", explica.

*Crónica de la agencia EFE.*


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Quien es ese?
> ¿Otro hejperto *don nadie* con una diplomatura en logopedia o algo asi?



Si que deben pintar bastos para que abusen del ad hominem...


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Quien es ese?
> ¿Otro hejperto *don nadie* con una diplomatura en logopedia o algo asi?



Alguno de los fatos de la Revista Ejércitos, supongo.


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Alguno de los fatos de la Revista Ejércitos, supongo.



Lol, dejalos, antes no les hacian caso en nada, dejalos que vivan su momento


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Territorio desalojado de la planta de Zarya en Rubizhne

t.me/RKadyrov_95/2102


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

El jefe del espionaje ucraniano dice que ya está en marcha un golpe para derrocar a Putin #Ucrania #Rusia #Alemania 

Un conflicto como el de Ucrania no solo se disputa en el campo de batalla, sino también en el espionaje y la inteligencia. Por eso, son importantes las revelaciones que llegan desde uno y otro bando.

Ahora se ha conocido que el jefe del espionaje de Ucrania afirma que ya se está llevando a cabo un golpe en el Kremlin para derrocar a Vladimir Putin, que estaría muy enfermo de cáncer.

El presidente ruso no pudo anunciar ningún gran avance en las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria en Moscú el pasado día 9, donde también se mostró frágil y llegó a usar una manta para mantenerse caliente durante el desfile.

Tal y como recoge el Mirror, el jefe de inteligencia militar de Ucrania, el mayor general Kyrylo Budanov, ha dicho que ahora se está llevando a cabo un golpe de estado en Rusia para destituir a Putin.

Budanov confía en que confía en que Ucrania habrá derrotado a Rusia a finales de año y que el punto de inflexión será en agosto. El general ucraniano está convencido de que esa derrotar rusa será el final de Putin.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/500...errocar-putin/

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## magufone (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El jefe del espionaje ucraniano dice que ya está en marcha un golpe para derrocar a Putin #Ucrania #Rusia #Alemania
> 
> Un conflicto como el de Ucrania no solo se disputa en el campo de batalla, sino también en el espionaje y la inteligencia. Por eso, son importantes las revelaciones que llegan desde uno y otro bando.
> 
> ...



Joder colega, los servicios secretos ucranianos son poco secretos...


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La Babushka en su imaginería popular ya incorpora al joven Lesha, el niño que admira a los soldados rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda fuerza que tiene la imagen.
Las generaciones pasadas y las generaciones futuras, juntas en el amor a la Patria.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Noruega respalda frente a Turquía la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.*
Noruega ha respaldado este sábado *los planes de Finlandia y Suecia para unirse a la OTAN pese a las críticas de Turquía*. "No sabemos qué quiere decir realmente Turquía, pero desde (la) perspectiva noruega, estamos 100% detrás de Finlandia y Suecia si deciden solicitar la membresía en la OTAN", ha dicho la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Noruega, *Anniken Huitfeld*, al llegar a una reunión con sus homólogos de la OTAN en Berlín.

*"Esto también fortalecerá la cooperación nórdica porque elegimos de manera diferente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, así que creo que este es un momento histórico",* ha agregado.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Y esta es una historia muy importante: sobre cómo numerosas víctimas del conflicto están siendo enterradas en Mariupol.

Empezaron a aparecer en Internet numerosos informes y fotos por satélite que indicaban que se estaban cavando enormes fosas comunes en las afueras de Mariupol, donde se arrojaban los cadáveres. Hemos desmontado esta falsedad.

Un corresponsal de guerra de la FAN viajó a Stary Krym, cuyas fotos fueron citadas por los autores de los bulos. Sin embargo, las tumbas no han aparecido aquí ahora, es uno de los mayores cementerios no sólo en Ucrania, sino también en Europa.

Mostramos la situación real, y la mostramos honestamente. En efecto, hay muchas tumbas frescas, pero incluso en esta difícil situación, cada difunto es enterrado en un ataúd separado. El método de enterramiento en trincheras se eligió únicamente para agilizar el proceso de inhumación: los cuerpos se recogen por toda la ciudad.

Encima de cada ataúd hay una placa con un número de serie. Una vez identificado, se sustituye por los datos personales del fallecido. Esto es claramente visible al caminar a lo largo de las tumbas frescas.

Por favor, difunda este informe y no crea en informaciones inexactas o bulos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48575

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JAGGER (14 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @JAGGER sabias que son primos putativos?



Sabías que tenés sífilis?

De tanto chupar pollas chechenas.

Jajajaja. Ahora vete a romperle el culo a tu marido, subnormal.


----------



## Peineto (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No es ningún secreto que en Ucrania ha habido una lucha con el idioma ruso y con todo el ruso en general. Los residentes locales enviaron otra orden para combatir a los "calabarants" de la administración de la ciudad de konstantinovka, que se envió a todas las escuelas. Se nombran a los responsables, las fechas y, lo más importante, se establece la forma de denuncia. Al parecer, los maestros de las escuelas están obligados a denunciar a sus estudiantes que hablan ruso, escuchan música rusa y miran sospechosamente hacia el este, donde sale el sol por la mañana.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48572
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058080




Casi un calco de lo ocurrido hace años en Valencia con la cosa del catalàn y el valenciano.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Hombre, tu ignorancia me conmueve el PIB PPA (Paridad de poder adquisitivo), o lo que es lo mismo PIB real, en general todos los economistas lo conocen, veo que tu no tienes NPI de economía. Te lo explico si un mismo vaso de cristal se fabrica en la India y en USA, y en la India su precio es 1 $ y en USA 5 $ si en ambos sitios se fabrican 100.000 unidades, la misma mercancía se valorará 5 veces mas en el PIB de USA que se valora en la India y la producción es la misma, por eso es preciso usar el PIB PPA, el otro es un artificio monetarista, el PIB PPA de la Federación Rusa es similar al de Alemania.



El famoso mantra de "Ejjjj que España tiene el mismo PIB de Rusia..."
Cuando en PIB real, Rusia le saca más de 2 billones de dólares a España 

Madrid ocupa la posición 60 en PIB PPA, en el mundo. Barcelona fuera del top 100.
Moscú, la quinta.

Así, por comparar...


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *que malos son los rusos que dejan a los civiles ir donde quieran.* *Busco una noticia equivalente de los ucranianos y no la encuentro

La columna de evacuación de Mariupol pudo avanzar hacia Zaporizhzhia: fueron retenidos en el puesto de control durante 3 días*

MAZURENKO ALONA - SÁBADO, 14 DE MAYO DE 2022, 18:20

*Un gran convoy de entre 500 y 1.000 coches procedentes de Mariupol, que llevaba más de tres días retenido en un puesto de control de ocupación, ha sido finalmente autorizado a avanzar hacia Zaporizhzhia. *

Fuente: Asesor del alcalde de Mariupol Petro Andriushchenko en Telegram

Discurso directo: "Un enorme convoy de coches con residentes de Mariupol (de 500 a 1.000 coches), que llevaba más de tres días esperando para pasar, ha sido finalmente autorizado a ir hacia Zaporozhzhia".

Antecedentes: Las personas que salieron de la Mariupol ocupada dijeron que tuvieron que pasar por decenas de puestos de control rusos antes de llegar al territorio de la Ucrania libre.

Además,* los ucranianos están siendo "filtrados", un proceso en el que los ocupantes les intimidan, revisan sus teléfonos y les sugieren que vayan a Rusia. *Testigos presenciales dicen que los ocupantes se jactan de haber matado a civiles durante la "inspección".

Tras la evacuación de Azovstal, los invasores separaron a una joven de su madre. Supuestamente no pasó la "filtración".


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que el ejército de Rusia se repliega y renuncia a la toma de Jarkov.*
El Ejército ruso se ha retirado de sus posiciones cerca de Jarkov, *renunciando a asaltar la segunda ciudad de Ucrania,* pero sigue intentando avanzar hacia el Donbás desde el norte, aunque por el momento con poco éxito. "En Jarkov el enemigo no ha realizado activas acciones militares. Ha centrado sus esfuerzos en garantizar el repliegue de sus fuerzas de la ciudad, manteniendo (...) las líneas de suministro", ha informado este sábado el Estado Mayor General del Ejército de Ucrania.

Dicha región, limítrofe con Rusia, se ha convertido en los últimos días en *el símbolo de la contraofensiva ucraniana, cuyo objetivo es liberar no sólo Jarkov, sino toda la zona* para evitar el cerco de sus tropas en el norte de Donetsk. 









Ucrania canta victoria en Jarkov


Gobierno ucraniano y analistas militares coinciden: el ejército ruso ya no es una amenaza inminente para la segunda mayor ciudad del país. En los últimos días, las fuerzas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sabías que tenés sífilis?
> 
> De tanto chupar pollas chechenas.
> 
> Jajajaja. Ahora vete a romperle el culo a tu marido, subnormal.



Jodido? toma omeprazol para tus ardores estomacales y hemoal para el orto on fire, tontolaba


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sabías que tenés sífilis?
> 
> De tanto chupar pollas chechenas.
> 
> Jajajaja. Ahora vete a romperle el culo a tu marido, subnormal.



Joderrrrrr,encima sifilis?????y eso junto a que no se lava el chichi es para estar bien joia....


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Inteligencia de Ucrania: Rusia agotó sus batallones listos para el combate.

Rusia está pasando por una movilización encubierta, dijo el representante de la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, Vadym Skibitsky, el 14 de mayo.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Y Biden está sano, Nadie rumorea sobre el



Los *CMs *y *OTANEROS COVIDIANOS TRAGACIONISTAS no muerden la mano que les da de comer*.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Clarissa Ward: "Es imposible saber qué hará Putin, por eso es tan peligroso"*
La corresponsal estrella de la CNN, que lanza su primer libro, alerta del *riesgo de que Putin lance armas nucleares si se siente acorralado*. "Si aumenta la presión, crece el riesgo de que Putin tenga una respuesta realmente aterradora e impredecible".









Clarissa Ward: "Es imposible saber qué hará Putin, por eso es tan peligroso"


Ha cubierto como corresponsal de guerra conflictos en Siria, en Egipto, en Afganistán, en Myanmar, en Líbano, en Palestina... Vestida de la cabeza a los pies de negro y con el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

Puedes asesinar palestinos impunemente.
¿Pero dar un beso a Laura Pausini y pegarle el COBI? 

No jodas.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los separatistas de Osetia del Sur preparan un referéndum para unirse a Rusia
> 
> 
> El líder de Osetia del Sur ha convocado este viernes un referéndum el próximo 17 de julio para que esa región separatista de Georgia se pronuncie sobre su integración con...
> ...



Los pocos comentarios del "artículo" son para dar de comer aparte. 

Y recordar queridos niños y no tan niños, toda la PRENSA, RADIO, TELEVISIÓN e INTERNET de España vive de los CONTRIBUYENTES españoles vía Presupuestos Generales del Estado.


----------



## Lester Burnham (14 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Puedes asesinar palestinos impunemente.
> ¿Pero dar un beso a Laura Pausini y pegarle el COBI?
> 
> No jodas.



Por lo visto estaba borrachisimo y más cosas...


----------



## Salamandra (14 May 2022)

Uisss, que pena o más bien que previsible ¿Resultaba incómodo votar en esta gala no?. Llevaba varios "desatinos" que mira tu que ,a las postre, van a resultar oportunos.

No deja de ser curioso que esas mierdas aún resulten de algún tipo de trampolín musical para nadie.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando Rusia pida negociar por el alto el fuego es cuando hay que arrasar. Hasta entonces aguantar y recuperar territorio poco a poco



De momento los unicos que han pedido el alto el fuego han sido:

La ONU de manera generica para todos los conflictos
Ucrania
Francia
Alemania
Y Rusia puso sus condiciones en marzo (no se si se mantiene)

El Kremlin asegura que Rusia decretaría una tregua en su guerra contra Ucrania, si el Gobierno de Kiev reconoce la independencia de Donetsk y Lugansk y acepta que Crimea es territorio ruso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrrr,encima sifilis?????y eso junto a que no se lava el chichi es para estar bien joia....



Esto del helicoptero ruso que posteaste tú muchas paginas atras era mentira como ya me lo figuraba, puto desinformador (cualquiera que lea este hilo lo encontrará);
https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/1687


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

Serguéi Lavrov, en la XXX Asamblea del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa,
Moscú, 14 de mayo de 2022:

*El "Occidente colectivo" nos ha declarado una guerra híbrida total.*
_*Hemos hecho todo lo posible para evitar una colisión directa. *_
*Pero una vez lanzado el desafío, lo aceptamos.*

Request Rejected


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (14 May 2022)

Lo del Dombas tiene pinta de ser una auténtica carnicería, shaslik ukropiteco a todo meter


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Serguéi Lavrov, en la XXX Asamblea del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa,
> Moscú, 14 de mayo de 2022:
> 
> *El "Occidente colectivo" nos ha declarado una guerra híbrida total.*
> ...



Efectivamente, ya es oficial que la OTAN está en guerra con Rusia…nada de eufemismos…








Ucrania.- Lavrov advierte de "consecuencias" por la "guerra híbrida total" declarada por Occidente contra Rusia


El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ha denunciado este sábado la "guerra híbrida total" declarada por Occidente contra Rusia y...




www.cope.es


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*Ucrania confía en que los combates terminen antes de final del año.*

El responsable de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, el general *Kyrylo Budanov*, ha afirmado que espera un "*punto de inflexión*" en la guerra en la segunda mitad de agosto y que la mayoría de "acciones de combate activas" con *Rusia* habrán terminado antes de que concluya el año. En una entrevista con el canal británico 'Sky News' emitida este sábado, Budanov se declara "optimista" sobre el curso de la guerra. "Vamos a renovar el control ucraniano en todos los territorios que hemos perdido, incluidos el *Donbás* y *Crimea*", sostuvo. "Hemos estado luchando contra Rusia durante ocho años y podemos decir que el tan publicitado potencial ruso es un mito. No es tan poderosa. Son una horda de gente con armas", señaló el jefe de inteligencia.


----------



## clapham5 (14 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> La pobreza en Cuba no llegó de forma abrupta. En Venezuela tampoco y ya vez como están ahora. En 1959 Cuba era mucho más rica que casi todos los países de Ámería Latina con niveles de vida casi a niveles europeos. Si Europa prescinde de la energía rusa la caída será significativa, no drástica, pero si Europa cae África caerá mucho más. Entonces, entre los millones de Ucranianos desplazados y los millones de Africanos que saldrán por el hambre ya me contarás cómo se levanta cabeza. Creo que antes de que eso pase nos iremos a un conflicto nuclear porque la OTAN sabe muy bien que sin energía será imposible la supervivencia de Europa.



A ver . Cuba no es un pais pobre . Cada cubano ( o cubana ) debe al mundo 1666 dolares . Que es la deuda externa de Cuba ( 19 mil millones de $ dividida entre 11.4 millones de habitantes ) . En cambio , un espanol ( o espanola ) debe al mundo 53 mil dolares 
En realidad debe mas que eso , porque se considera " espanol ( o " espanola " ) a los extranjeros que viven en Espana 
Espana debe al mundo 2.36 trillones de euros ( 1 euro = 1.05 $ ) = 2.5 trillones 
2.5 trillones de deuda externa dividido entre 47.3 millones de habitantes da la cifra de 53 mil dolares 
Alguien que debe 1666 $ es 51334 $ mas " rico " que quien debe 53 mil . 
Ademas , esta el tema de la propiedad . CUBA ES UN PAIS DE PROPIETARIOS . 
Es verdad que el regimen cubano puede confiscarte la casa y embargarte los bienes . Pero en Espana , desde que se aprobara la Ley de Seguridad Nacional en 2021 es lo mismo . Asi que tanto monta monta tanto . 
Si tienes un zulo en La Habana tienes exactamente las mismas posibilidades de ser expropiado que si tienes un zulo en Espana 
En Rumania , pais ex comunista , el 96 % de la poblacion es propietaria de su casa . En cambio Alemania ( el dato incluye a la ex RDA que es parte de la RFA desde la reunificacion , sorry ...anexion ) solo el 50 % son propietarios . 
El comunismo es malo ? SI . Hay mas propietarios que en el mundo " libre " 
El capitalismo no existe . MURIO EL 15 DE AGOSTO DE 1971 . Desde ese dia el dinero fiat sustituyo al CAPITAL porque el capitalismo sin capital es como el socialismo sin distribucion de la riqueza : un oximoron 
En 1959 CUBA NO ERA RICA porque la inmensa mayoria de las propiedades del pais ( hoteles , tierras , empresas , fabricas , mineras pertenecian a firmas de EE UU ( y de otros paises ) la aristocracia criolla cubana controlaba muy poco . 
TODO LO QUE HAY EN CUBA ES DE CUBA , excepto por el 49 % de la participacion en algunos hoteles y negocios mineros 
Cuba se independizo de Espana porque de haberlo hecho mas tarde , EE UU habria sido demasiado poderoso para resistirse a la anexion . Los yankees estuvieron 4 anos en Cuba intentando anexionarsela y 4 anos los cubanos dijeron NO . 
La soberania , como la libertad ( como dijera Marti ) tienen un precio . O te resignas a vivir sin ellas o ...pagas el precio de tenerlas 
Y ahora el clapham se ira a un almuerzo con la ilustrisima consul de la Republica de Cuba en Miami en el Palacio de los Jugos 
patria o muerte , nadaremos


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Otro palo para el hijoPutin.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (14 May 2022)

*El jefe del espionaje ucraniano dice que ya está en marcha un golpe para derrocar a Putin*

*Kyrylo Budanov, jefe de la inteligencia militar, cree que el punto de inflexión ocurrirá en agosto.*










El jefe del espionaje ucraniano dice que ya está en marcha un golpe para derrocar a Putin


Un conflicto como el de Ucrania no solo se disputa en el campo de batalla, sino también en el espionaje y la inteligencia. Por eso, son importantes las revelaciones que llegan desde uno y otro bando.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El régimen USAno va raudo de culo y cuesta abajo - todo el sistema se está resquebrajando
> -un zombi vacío y su banda de hegemonistas descerebrados están arruinando la economía -
> Esta podría ser la razón por la que se escribe esta pájara una mierda tan grande.
> 
> ...



*Anne Elizabeth Applebaum*


> *Estudió *en la *Universidad de Yale* y obtuvo una *beca Marshall* en la *Escuela de Economía y Ciencia Política de Londres* y en el *St Antony's College de la Universidad de Oxford*.



*Empleos pasados-presentes*


> *Escuela de Estudios Internacionales Avanzados Paul H. Nitze*, *The Washington Post*, *The Spectator,* *The Economist* y *The Atlantic*



*Nacionalidades *


> *Estadounidense*, *polaca *


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

"A nuestro país no le importa": Dmitri Medvédev comentó las declaraciones de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G7

El vicepresidente ruso del Consejo de Seguridad, Dmitri Medvédev, ha aclarado el significado de las declaraciones de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G7 realizadas hoy tras una reunión de tres días.

Dmitri Medvédev dijo que en la cuestión del reconocimiento de los cambios en las fronteras de Ucrania (y se trata en primer lugar de Crimea y luego de la RNL y la DNR), no hay que olvidar el precedente con Kosovo: "A nuestro país no le importa el no reconocimiento de las nuevas fronteras por parte del G7, lo que importa es la verdadera voluntad de la gente que vive allí".

Qué más dijo Medvedev:

- Kiev seguirá recibiendo armas: "el G7 seguirá librando una guerra encubierta con Rusia en lugar de ocuparse de los problemas de combustible y alimentos de sus descontentos residentes".

- sobre la política de rechazo a las fuentes de energía rusas: "el G7 seguirá robando a los ciudadanos sus recursos energéticos para apoyar al régimen corrupto de Ucrania, cuya existencia no conocen todos sus ciudadanos;

- Sobre los llamamientos para que China no apoye a Rusia en la elusión de las sanciones y no justifique sus acciones: "esto es una continuación de la injerencia directa en los asuntos de China y una insinuación de que también podemos castigarles, si es que hay algo";

- Sobre la política de sanciones adicionales contra Rusia: "y pensamos que los países del G7 ofrecerían a Rusia ayuda material para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania. Nos equivocamos".

t.me/boris_rozhin/48579


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Y aquí veraneando con el diésel a dos euros, Europa arruinada y victoriosa. Semos los mejores.



Lo verás a cuatro.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Se ha establecido un nuevo récord en el coste del combustible al por menor en Estados Unidos:
gasolina - 4,452 $/galón
Gasóleo - 5,565 $/galón

t.me/boris_rozhin/48580

El precio de la gasolina en Estados Unidos ha batido el récord de marzo de este año​​t.me/infantmilitario/75674​​​


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Los referéndums sobre la adhesión de las repúblicas de Donbass, la región de Kherson y Osetia del Sur a Rusia pueden tener lugar en un día.

Según el diputado de la Duma estatal Novichkov, esto sucederá el 11 de septiembre, en un día de votación único, informa @rusbrief.

“Se puede hacer incluso antes de que termine el operativo especial, no veo obstáculos”, dijo el diputado.

Al mismo tiempo, Osetia del Sur ya ha nombrado la fecha de dicho referéndum: es el 17 de julio.

La región de Kherson también está lista para solicitar unirse a Rusia.


----------



## latostat (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Serguéi Lavrov, en la XXX Asamblea del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa,
> Moscú, 14 de mayo de 2022:
> 
> *El "Occidente colectivo" nos ha declarado una guerra híbrida total.*
> ...



Tienen a China detrás, si no no se explica este tipo de retórica.


----------



## clapham5 (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> De momento los unicos que han pedido el alto el fuego han sido:
> 
> La ONU de manera generica para todos los conflictos
> Ucrania
> ...



El Kremlin miente . LIES LIES LIES 
Desde el dia 1 , hora 1 , minuto 1 , segundo 1 todo el mundo sabia que habria Guerra por la simple razon de que Crimea NO TIENE AGUA 
y Ucrania se negaba a darsela . Asi que si no te la da , la coges y punto .
El corredor terrestre CRIMEA - KERSON - ZAPORIZE - DONETSK - LUGANSK sera territorio ruso si o si 
Ya lo dijo El Zar , Kerson sera parte de Crimea . De Zaporize no dicen ni mu porque no han tomado aun todo el Oblast , pero cuando lo hagan ya veras como cambian el discurso . La Guerra se acabara cuando Rusia conquiste lo que va a conquistar ( 8 Oblasts ) 
Que son muchos menos de los 24 que el clapham quisiera pero algo es algo . 
Europa jamas se reconciliara con Rusia , porque Ucrania , sin salida al mar , es como una mujer sin tetas y sin vagina 
y ese engendro no lo quiere nadie . Ademas , cuidao si Hungria no da la patada y se larga antes 
El mundo se dividira en DOS . Si tienes un pasaporte de la zona # 1 ( Occidente ) no podras viajar a la zona # 2 ( resto del mundo ) 
Si tienes un pasaporte de la zona # 2 ( resto del mundo ) no podras viajar a la zona # 1 ( Occidente ) 
Asi que ya estas tardando para conseguir un pasaporte de la zona # 2 ( recomendacion del clapham : Costa Rica ) 
Rusia lo ha hecho mal . Si hubiera nukeado Ucrania habria perdido Ucrania , pero Occidente la respetaria y volveriamos a la Guerra Fria donde se podia ir de la zona # 1 a la zona # 2 con permisos y demas mamandurrias . 
Si gana Rusia , Occidente sera humillado y jurara venganza . Si gana Occidente , Rusia desaparece , Occidente se convierte en un Imperio 
El Imperio colapsa , volvemos a la edad media , el canivalismo , la era mezozoica , el big bang ....


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*La OTAN presiona a Turquía para que abra la puerta a Finlandia y Suecia.*
Fin de semana de reuniones sobre cómo reforzar la posición de Occidente ante la amenaza rusa en Europa. Solo unas horas después de finalizar el encuentro del G-7 en la localidad alemana de Wangels, junto al mar Báltico, comenzaba en Berlín, a última hora de la tarde, la reunión de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de los países de la OTAN. Con la guerra en Ucrania y la posible adhesión por la vía rápida de Finlandia y Suecia a la Alianza Atlántica como temas centrales.


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Los canales de Telegram y los medios de comunicación ucranianos difunden otra falsedad según la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habrían derribado un helicóptero Ka-52 en la región de Kharkiv

❕El helicóptero Ka-52, que se estrelló en 2013 cerca de Vykhino-Zhulebino, en el sureste de Moscú, aparece realmente en la foto. En ese momento, dos pilotos resultaron heridos debido a un fallo técnico.

El uso de fotos y vídeos de archivo ha sido durante mucho tiempo una marca registrada de los propagandistas ucranianos. Tenga cuidado y compruebe toda la información.

t.me/Soldierline/6211


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Los funcionarios de prisiones ucranianos y la policía militar rusa impidieron conjuntamente la fuga de prisioneros en Kherson.

Los convictos locales intentaron provocar un motín.

"Los empleados que velan por la seguridad de las instalaciones han pedido ayuda a la policía militar rusa para estabilizar la situación. Hasta la fecha, la situación es estable, todos los prisioneros están en sus lugares", dijo una fuente a @rian_ru en las fuerzas del orden.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior de la Federación Rusa abrirá un centro de 24 horas para recibir documentos de compatriotas que deseen mudarse a Rusia.

Así lo dijo el diputado de la Duma estatal Khinstein.

El proceso será lo más rápido posible, subrayó.


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

El ministro de Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha declarado este sábado que "la gran mayoría del pueblo turco está en contra de la membresía" de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, ya que estos países apoyan a las milicias kurdas de las Unidades de Protección Popular y del Partido de los Trabajadores de Kurdistán, entidades que Ankara considera terroristas.

Antes de participar en una reunión informal de los cancilleres de los países miembros de la OTAN, Cavusoglu señaló que el Gobierno turco siempre ha estado a favor de la política de puertas abiertas del bloque militar, pero también tiene muy en cuenta que Finlandia y Suecia han "apoyado abiertamente y tienen tratos" con esa "organización terrorista" involucrada en los ataques contra "las tropas y el pueblo turco".


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Los funcionarios de aduanas franceses se llevaron el dinero recaudado para los niños de Donbass de los voluntarios.

El presidente de la asociación "Save the Children of Donbass" Emmanuel Leroy le dijo a @rian_ru sobre esto.

El 1 de mayo, los funcionarios de aduanas detuvieron a tres voluntarios en el aeropuerto Charles de Gaulle y los retuvieron durante 10 horas.

Los miembros de la asociación fueron acusados de apoyar el terrorismo y los círculos criminales. El dinero que los voluntarios llevaban a Donbass fue confiscado.

"Desde un punto de vista humano y moral, esto es una violación total de los derechos humanos. Y esta situación puede considerarse criminal", dijo Leroy.

Tiene la intención de buscar justicia por medios legales.

La Asociación existe desde 2014. Los franceses comunes donan dinero para los niños de Donbass.


----------



## dedalo00 (14 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 May 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Tienen a China detrás, si no no se explica este tipo de retórica.



Está claro que en la inauguración de los Juegos Olímpicos en China pactaron chinos y rusos…ahora veremos como la OTAN afronta esta guerra hibrida de IV generación…


----------



## El_Suave (14 May 2022)

latostat dijo:


> Tienen a China detrás, si no no se explica este tipo de retórica.



Cierto tienen a China detrás, pero no veo ningún tipo de retórica en las palabras de Lavrov, simplemente explican la realidad.


----------



## amcxxl (14 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (14 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> - Sobre la política de sanciones adicionales contra Rusia: "y pensamos que los países del G7 ofrecerían a Rusia ayuda material para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania. Nos equivocamos".
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48579



Supongo que es ironico, tan tontos no van a ser.

Curiosos los de lugansk, tienen una bonita bandera.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

⚡Finlandia está desconectada del sistema energético ruso.

La empresa rusa Inter RAO ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico a los consumidores finlandeses a través de su estructura RAO Nordic Oy.

La razón oficial es que la parte finlandesa no paga la electricidad suministrada. Se observa que los finlandeses no pagan la electricidad desde el 6 de mayo.


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

si ucrania esta "ganando" por que no sale ya en la tele?


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

Me encanta cuando se plantan


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Situación en el frente oriental: Dolgenkoye liberado, Seversky Donetsk muy probablemente cruzado cerca de Belogorovka, ha comenzado el asalto a Severodonetsk, luchando en Toshkovka, avanza hacia el norte y el oeste desde Popasnaya.


----------



## bigmaller (14 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



A ver si lo confirma antonia3. Hasta entonces....


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> El fondo soberano de Noruega es el de mayor capitalización del mundo y una fuente de reservas de occidente (ya sea para salvaguardar al dólar, una guerra económica, etc... ), obviamente la otan es muy consciente de ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mensaje mío 26 febrero 2022*


> El bufón de Stoltenberg que se dedique a regalar el fondo soberano de Noruega a sus amos (BlackRock, Vanguard, Fidelity, State Street, etc...). En menos de 10 años Noruega será un infierno.


----------



## El-Mano (14 May 2022)

El territorio del Lince


Dos pasos por delante China va dos pasos por delante (o veintidós, o doscientos veintidós, o dos mil doscientos veintidós) de todo el mundo,...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





Copio lo mas interesante bajo mi punto de vista, y menudo bombazos...

-El ministro de Exteriores de *China* acaba de decir que consideran "muy seriamente" el *uso exclusivo de rublos y yuanes en el comercio de energía con Rusia*. Ya se hace en el caso del gas, del petróleo y del carbón. 
-Para remachar el tema, *India* también acaba de decir que es "muy posible" que se incorpore al sistema de transacciones financieras ruso para *eludir el SWIFT* y continuar su comercio normal con Rusia. 
*-Nigeria* anunció el miércoles que apoya la decisión rusa de abandonar el dólar y vender gas por rublos.
*-Argentina* ha sido invitada oficialmente a la XV cumbre de los BRICS que se celebrará entre el 20 de mayo y el 24 de junio. No es descartable su ingreso en un futuro no lejano.
*-Egipto* anuncia que "muy pronto" emitirá bonos del tesoro en yuanes.
*-Argelia *anuncia su neutralidad en la crisis como exponente de la "no alineación" con unos u otros. Anuncia también que se crea el Grupo de Contacto Árabe (Argelia, Egipto, Sudán, Irak y Jordania, así como el Secretario General de la Liga de los Estados Árabes) para "encontrar una solución política basada en los principios y la Carta de las Naciones Unidas". O sea, un rechazo explícito a eso de "orden basado en reglas" occidental.

Hay otro mundo en marcha, que no es el occidental, y eso es lo que se está jugando en Ucrania: *el fin definitivo de la hegemonía occidental y el inicio del mundo multipolar.*

--

*Y como extra copio tambien:*

-¿Recordáis cuando se decía que Venezuela era un estado fallido por la inflación? Venezuela está en el 16% de inflación hasta mayo de este año. Pero hay ya muchos países europeos que se pueden comenzar a considerar "estados fallidos", como se dijo de Venezuela, porque a este paso en la muy "democrática" Europa la inflación estará muy cerca del 40%-50% a finales de año. De enero a abril, el porcentaje es este, poniendo solo a quienes han llegado ya al 10:

19 % - Estonia
16,6 % - Lituania
13,2 % - Letonia
12,3 % - Polonia
11,9 % - República Checa
11,2 % - Países Bajos
10,9 % - Eslovaquia
10,5 % - Bulgaria
10,2% - Grecia

Y subiendo, cada día. Y los salarios, bajando. Pero sí hay dinero para las armas que se envían a Ucrania. Y la gente, sin salir a la calle. Y sin protestar, al menos, como en Alemania donde, otra vez, la "progre" ministra de Exteriores, de Los Verdes, ha sido cuestionada. Así habla ahora, protegida con escudos del servicio secreto para evitar que le tiren huevos y tomates por su belicismo y servilismo a EEUU.

"El Lince"


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

⚡Algunas declaraciones importantes de Lavrov en una reunión con expertos del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa:

▪El colectivo Occidente ha declarado una guerra híbrida total contra Rusia.

▪Incluso en los años más oscuros de la Guerra Fría, Rusia no recuerda una expulsión tan "sincrónica" de diplomáticos.

Occidente no pudo encontrar traidores entre los diplomáticos rusos.

▪Occidente está practicando un "robo real" entre las medidas antirrusas.

▪Los occidentales de hoy están listos para oponer a Rusia al "último ucraniano".

▪La situación en el mundo exigió trasladar el servicio diplomático ruso a un régimen especial.

▪Hoy, todos los que están listos para seguir una política independiente están bajo ataque de los Estados Unidos. La Unión Europea finalmente está perdiendo signos de independencia a favor de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

❗"9 horas en fila" - en Kiev, los propietarios de automóviles tienen que pasar por una prueba real para llenar su automóvil

Casi no queda gasolina ni diésel en Kiev. En raras estaciones de servicio, donde todavía hay al menos un poco de combustible y lubricantes, se forman filas de kilómetros de largo.

Según las estimaciones de la ministra de economía de Ucrania, Yulia Sviridenko, las reservas de gasolina durarán solo 5 días y el diésel, para 3.

Al mismo tiempo, Kiev tiene muchas esperanzas en el suministro de 350 a 360 mil toneladas de combustible de varias rutas logísticas para fines de mayo. Sviridenko señaló que, en promedio, los ucranianos ahora usan 13,000 toneladas de combustible por día.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Última hora. 

Asalto masivo a la planta de Azovistal.

❗Hay un asalto a Azovstal en Mariupol

Los recursos del regimiento neonazi Azov informan que la planta de Azovstal está siendo asaltada en este momento, utilizando tanques e infantería.

Además, se lanzan bombas sobre las posiciones de los militantes.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ver si lo confirma antonia3. Hasta entonces....



antonia3, TV1, la secta, etc. …. no pueden confírmalo, les produciría un cortocircuito mental.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

Comentaba, días atrás, que la simbiosis Rusia/China parece estar bien engrasada.
Rusia estaría enfrentando objetivos militares (Ucrania/OTAN) mientras que China
está atacando objetivos económicos (exportaciones necesarias) Por supuesto,
también Rusia está aplicando algo de apalancamiento económico, aunque, mas bien,
Europa ya se está encargando de esa tarea por si mismos:

China está usando Covid como una excusa conveniente para sabotear la economía
de EEUU y está ayudando a alimentar la inflación.
Ukraine Cuts Off Gas to Europe and the Inflation Double Whammy


----------



## Harman (14 May 2022)

Rusia ayuda a la RNL a reconstruir casas, instalaciones sociales y carreteras

350 especialistas en restauración de infraestructuras y un convoy de 70 vehículos han llegado a la república, dijo el viceprimer ministro ruso Marat Khusnullin.

"Este es sólo el primer paso: seguiremos cooperando activamente con la República", señaló Khusnullin.

¡No vamos a dejar a los nuestros atrás!

t.me/Soldierline/6214


----------



## Arraki (14 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El ministro de Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha declarado este sábado que "la gran mayoría del pueblo turco está en contra de la membresía" de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, ya que estos países apoyan a las milicias kurdas de las Unidades de Protección Popular y del Partido de los Trabajadores de Kurdistán, entidades que Ankara considera terroristas.
> 
> Antes de participar en una reunión informal de los cancilleres de los países miembros de la OTAN, Cavusoglu señaló que el Gobierno turco siempre ha estado a favor de la política de puertas abiertas del bloque militar, pero también tiene muy en cuenta que Finlandia y Suecia han "apoyado abiertamente y tienen tratos" con esa "organización terrorista" involucrada en los ataques contra "las tropas y el pueblo turco".



Imagina el papelón. La OTAN va a tener que elegir entre dejar a los kurdos con el culo al aire (otra vez) o hacer el mayor de los ridículos conocidos al vetar Turquía a Finlandia y Suecia.

Claro que todo esto seguro que se arregla con otro cazo de 40.000 millones


----------



## Octubrista (14 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Última hora.
> 
> Asalto masivo a la planta de Azovistal.
> 
> ...



Cuando desaparezca ese reducto, se les va a acabar el teatro para el víctimismo en pocos días, y los mass media tendrán que recurrir a otros escenarios.


----------



## alexforum (14 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Algo mas que lo confirme a parte de un twit? Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## amcxxl (14 May 2022)

Los lugareños informan que los combates en Severodonetsk ya están en la entrada de la ciudad, en la estación de autobuses.


El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anuncia que el enemigo (es decir, nosotros) tuvo un éxito parcial en el área de Avdeevka.
Si anuncian esto, puedes decir que es malo ))


Según los informes, las fortificaciones exteriores de Nueva York (Ucrania) ahora están siendo despejadas a medida que el DNR continúa su avance.


La actualización de Kalina desde dentro del complejo de búnkeres de Azovstal es la siguiente
- Hemos perdido el acceso al agua potable y ahora hervimos otra agua que podamos encontrar
- Pronto tendremos que empezar a comer pájaros salvajes.
- Los humanos en descomposición están liberando vapores nocivos que enferman a otros.


Las fotos desde el terreno están comenzando a salir de Bilohorivka a través de Yuriy Butusov. Hasta 4 brigadas involucradas en 8 días de combates: Infantería Motorizada 57, Infantería Motorizada 58, Asalto Aéreo 80 y Infantería de Montaña 128.


los cruces de ríos son siempre difíciles y los puentes de pontones son siempre objetivos vulnerables
En Western Izyum, los rusos destruyeron el puente de pontones enemigo


Frente Avdiivka, algunas posiciones enemigas invadidas


----------



## LIRDISM (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentaba, días atrás, que la simbiosis Rusia/China parece estar bien engrasada.
> Rusia estaría enfrentando objetivos militares (Ucrania/OTAN) mientras que China
> está atacando objetivos económicos (exportaciones necesarias) Por supuesto,
> también Rusia está aplicando algo de apalancamiento económico, aunque, mas bien,
> ...



La inflación que sufrimos la creo EEUU artificialmente.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Tiene su punto, pero el general de marras lleva retirado desde 2006.
¿Con cachaba?


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El Gobierno de España reitera el apoyo a Ucrania y a la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN.*
El ministro de Exteriores español, José Manuel Albares, ha reiterado este sábado el apoyo de España a Ucrania así como *el respaldo a la candidatura de Finlandia para ingresar en la OTAN, y también a la de Suecia, en caso de que esta última se haga oficial.*

"Lo primero que he hecho es tener una reunión con el ministro de ucraniano Dimitri Kuleba en la que le he vuelto a transmitir a él, al pueblo de Ucrania, a su Gobierno mi apoyo para que una Ucrania libre, soberana e independiente, sobreviva", ha dicho Albares al entrar a la reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN en Berlín. *"Hemos intercambiado impresiones sobre la situación en general en Europa, sobre el posicionamiento de Ucrania en Europa y sobre lo que será la cumbre de Madrid de la OTAN"*, ha añadido.

Luego Albares ha recordado que en la reunión de Berlín participan también Suecia y Finlandia como invitados y ha expresado su respaldo al eventual ingreso de los dos países a la Alianza Atlántica.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Se están haciendo amenazas al personal de la Embajada de Rusia en los Estados Unidos, están tratando de empujarlos a la traición, dijo el embajador.

Antonov subrayó que las autoridades estadounidenses han detenido por completo los contactos cara a cara con el personal de la embajada en Washington.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo me acabo de pillar la gorrita, que ahora aprieta el sol.
> 
> Бейсболка Putin Team — купить в интернет-магазине OZON с быстрой доставкой
> 
> ...




Mooooola! Parece de un equipo de la F-1


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Rusia le dice firmemente a Estados Unidos que no habrá capitulación de Moscú en Ucrania — Embajador en Estados Unidos Antonov.


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

*EEUU y Rusia negocian el intercambio de Griner por el 'mercader de la muerte'*
La jugadora del Ekaterinburgo lleva bajo arresto casi tres meses en el país ruso
EFE
Actualizado 13/05/2022 - 16:59 CEST

Rusia y Estados Unidos negocian el canje de la encarcelada baloncestista estadounidense *Britney Griner* por el comerciante de armas ruso *Víktor But*, conocido como el "*mercader de la muerte*" y que cumple condena en una prisión estadounidense.
"*En estos momentos tienen lugar negociaciones para el intercambio de But por Griner*", informó a la agencia TASS un miembro de la Comisión de Supervisión de Moscú, que se encarga de velar por las condiciones en las cárceles rusas.
*Griner, jugadora del UGMK de Ekaterimburgo*, fue detenida el 17 de febrero en el aeropuerto de Sheremétevo en Moscú, ya que los funcionarios de aduanas hallaron en sus maletas aceite de cannabis.

Seguidamente, la baloncestista, que mantiene su inocencia, *fue arrestada por contrabando de drogas* y se encuentra desde entonces en prisión preventiva.
La estadounidense, que milita en el equipo ruso desde 2015, podría ser condenada *hasta a 10 años de cárcel*, ya que en Rusia está prohibido por ley la entrada en el país con cannabis.
El UGMK, entrenado por el español *Miguel Méndez*, seleccionador español desde 2021, no ha hecho ningún comunicado público al respecto.
El arresto, que *Griner *expiraba el 19 de mayo, ha sido prolongado hasta el 18 de junio tras la decisión de un tribunal ruso.
*Canje por el 'mercader de la muerte'*
El antiguo embajador estadounidense ante la ONU, Bill Richardson, *negocia el canje de Griner*, de 31 años, doble campeona mundial y olímpica con su país.

But cumple 25 años de cárcel, entre otras cosas, por *conspirar para matar a ciudadanos estadounidenses* y vender armas a la antigua guerra de las FARC colombianas.
Recientemente, *Rusia y EEUU* intercambiaron al estudiante estadounidense Trevor Reed, condenado a nueve años de cárcel por resistencia a la autoridad, por el piloto ruso *Konstantín Yaroshenko*, sentenciado en EEUU a 20 años por contrabando de drogas.

*La noticia excluye que Yaroshenko fue detenido en Liberia supuestamente por llevar drogas de Venezuela a Liberia. y But en Tailandia supuestamente por vender armas a las FARC (Colombia). EEUU la policía del mundo. Y ambos condenados en EEUU.*
*
Mientras **Griner y Reed fueron detenidos en Rusia supuestamente por violar la ley rusa.

Además Trevor Reed no era estudiante (ex-marine) y Konstantín Yaroshenko era ex-piloto*


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Decía, hace unos días, Lavrov:
> * "Debemos recordar siempre las lecciones de la historia. Más aún desde que Occidente
> intenta borrar estos gloriosos capítulos de la historia y tachar todo lo que se ha logrado..."*
> 
> ...



Gran aporte.

Refloto para los vespertinos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 May 2022)

Situación en el frente oriental: Dolgenkoye liberado, Seversky Donetsk muy probablemente cruzado cerca de Belogorovka, ha comenzado el asalto a Severodonetsk, lucha en Toshkovka, avanza hacia el norte y el oeste desde Popasnaya.


----------



## Argentium (14 May 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Del contribuyente americano no tanto, de la impresora de la FED sí (a través de la emisión de deuda infinita que no se va a pagar )
> Pero la impresora de la Fed no gasta ni tinta, son apuntes contables....... y a gastar imponiendo la hegemonía mundial.
> Por eso no se pueden permitir bajo ningún concepto que el $ pierda la consideración de moneda de reserva mundial, simplemente porque se cae el imperio (si no hay posibilidad de gastar a tutiplen pej en Defensa adiós imperio..., es imposible mantener tantísimas bases militares por todo el mundo , tantísima tropa y tantísima adquisición de armamento).
> Y por eso al que quiere imponer o comercializar el petroleo con otra moneda distinta del $ se arriesga a ser arrasado como le ocurrió a Libia o Irak.
> La clave está en la FED y por eso quienes la controlan, que ya han conseguido ser los dueños de casi todo, no permiten bajo ningún concepto que nadie cuestione la hegemonía del $, porque, con un déficit comercial exterior estratosférico y un déficit fiscal desbocado, básicamente su hegemonía mundial se viene abajo.



Pues eso que usted comenta es verdad y esa es la intención la hegemonía del dólar, pero intención no significan hechos, y los hechos demuestran que la hegemonía del dólar está afectada, ya sólo el nacimiento del Euro les comió el 34% de esa hegemonía, y la cosa continúa, con China, la India, Irán, Rusia, Venezuela entre otros países, porque una cosa es invadir Panamá, la isla de Granada, o con una coalisión destruir Libia o Irak, estos son palabras mayores, y es un tema ya asumidovox populi que la caida del Imperio Americano ha comenzado, que habrá resistencia? Indudable, pero el mundo ya los tiene bien calados, a ellos y a sus vasallos, has trastabillar al dólar, crea un crack en Wall Street y el derrumbe no se detendrá hasta los mismísimos cimientos, pues el truco de los QE por parte de la Fed por tanto uso y abuso ya está finiquitado, sería directamente una hiperinflación en dólares y eso sería su muerte definitiva, estamos a medio paso de ese evento, la situación es dramática, el Bitcoin y sus sucedáneos nos muestran el camino, saludos.


----------



## amcxxl (14 May 2022)

Zolote es el bastión oriental del saliente de Lugansk. Ahora está bajo seria amenaza.
Cuanto más rápidamente caiga Zolote, más rápidamente cederá el saliente hacia el interior y hacia el oeste hacia Bakhmut.








Intensa batalla cerca de Guliaipole desde el amanecer, con todo, incluida la aviación rusa.


Otro lote de voluntarios (de toda Rusia) + regulares chechenos que van a Ucrania


BOLSILLO LISSICHANSK
Resumen provisional - Ofensiva rusa para cruzar el Severskiy Donets
1. Eje Serebryanka
2. Eje Grigorovka
3. Eje Dronivka
4. Eje Belogorovka
5. Eje Shipilovka
6.Eje Privilla
7. Plan/esfuerzo de ayuda de AFU informado
8.Yampol: cruce de oportunidad ante el colapso de las AFU locales


----------



## Peineto (14 May 2022)

No me parece que buscara adrenalina, simplemente la acería, por sus características, ofrecía un lugar ideal para servir de puesto de mando ideal para la OTAN en su ataque a la Federación Rusa.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

En Nikolaev, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania equiparon posiciones en edificios escolares y colocaron artillería y vehículos blindados en el territorio escolar - Ministerio de Defensa

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, en los edificios y en el territorio adyacente de las escuelas No. 7, 15, 3 de Nikolaev, los nacionalistas ucranianos crearon puestos de tiro y colocaron artillería, MLRS y vehículos blindados. La misma situación se ha desarrollado en Kramatorsk en las escuelas No. 5, 6 y 9. El departamento señaló que los militantes retienen a los civiles en las casas más cercanas a las escuelas, bloqueándolos en los sótanos.

Qué más se informó en el Ministerio de Defensa:

- en Nueva York (Novgorod) RPD, en el territorio de la zona residencial "Petrovskaya Gora" y la escuela No. 16, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania equiparon un punto fuerte, colocaron armas pesadas y un depósito de municiones. No hubo evacuación de civiles;

- en Severodonetsk, LPR, en el territorio de la planta de equipos químicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se encuentran artillería y MLRS, la empresa está ubicada cerca de áreas residenciales densamente pobladas;

- los militantes disparan deliberadamente contra las posiciones del ejército ruso desde áreas residenciales, incitándolos a devolver el fuego, con el fin de responsabilizar a los militares rusos por la destrucción de la infraestructura civil y las posibles bajas civiles, y también para difundir falsificaciones sobre las supuestas “atrocidades ” a través de los medios occidentales y los recursos de Internet rusos";

- en siete puertos (Kherson, Nikolaev, Chernomorsk, Ochakov, Odessa, Yuzhny y Mariupol) permanecen bloqueados 75 barcos extranjeros de 17 estados. La amenaza de bombardeo y el alto peligro de minas creado por Kiev en sus aguas interiores y mar territorial no permiten que los barcos salgan al mar abierto. Las autoridades de Kiev, como antes, eluden de todas las formas posibles la interacción con representantes de estados extranjeros y compañías navieras para resolver el problema de la salida segura de los barcos bloqueados.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tiene su punto, pero el general de marras lleva retirado desde 2006.
> ¿Con cachaba?



No exactamente desde el 2006, pero si esta retirado.









Eric T. Olson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*Eric Thor Olson* (born January 24, 1952) is a retired United States Navy admiral who last served as the eighth Commander, U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) from July 2, 2007 to August 8, 2011. He previously served as Deputy Commander, U.S. Special Operations Command from 2003 to July 2007. Olson was the first Navy SEAL ever to be appointed to three-star and four-star flag rank, as well as the first naval officer to be USSOCOM's combatant commander.[1] He took command from Army General Bryan D. Brown in 2007.[1] Brown and Olson had served together at the SOCOM headquarters in Tampa for four years.[1] *He retired from active duty on August 22, 2011 after over 38 years of service.* He relinquished command of SOCOM to Admiral William H. McRaven the same day.[2


----------



## Peineto (14 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Algo mas que lo confirme a parte de un twit? Gracias por el aporte.




Lo puedes confirmar tú mismo, si eres buen fisonomista. Yo he ampliado la foto de la detención y la he comparado con la otra foto. Para mí no hay duda, a no ser que tenga un gemelo...


----------



## Trajanillo (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando Rusia pida negociar por el alto el fuego es cuando hay que arrasar. Hasta entonces aguantar y recuperar territorio poco a poco



Y quien los va a arrasar tu? El bufón del reino?


----------



## Mitrofán (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La Babushka en su imaginería popular ya incorpora al joven Lesha, el niño que admira a los soldados rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estos excesos sentimentaloides con niño dan repelús pero seguramente funcionan


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)

. El 'fantasma de Kiev', un piloto ucraniano convertido en una "pesadilla" para los aviones invasores rusos


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si ucrania esta "ganando" por que no sale ya en la tele?



Hace tiempo que la super star Farlopenski no aparece en lo mas alto de Billboard, ni de Spotify.
Su estrella se está apagando. Si Nazicrania gana esta noche wokevisión, es posible que nos deleite con una pieza al piano. Falo en mano, por supuesto.

Ya no sale a pasear por la noche cromática de Kiev. Su camiseta verde se va sola a la lavadora.

Los turistas VIP ya no recalan en Kiev. Son como los japos, foto junto a la Giralda y al autobús.

No sé pero tengo la sensación de que está mas que amortizado.

Cualquier día nos transmitirán su funeral y entierro.

Y sin palos a la riñonada de los porteadores de su cuerpo mortal.


----------



## crocodile (14 May 2022)

Amenazas a los empleados, provocaciones e inducción a la traición: el embajador ruso en los Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov, habló sobre las condiciones en las que trabajan los diplomáticos rusos en los Estados Unidos.

Según Anatoly Antonov, embajador de Rusia en los Estados Unidos, los diplomáticos rusos tienen que trabajar en un entorno difícil: las provocaciones ocurren regularmente cerca del edificio, los empleados son amenazados y los servicios especiales se ofrecen abiertamente a traicionar a la Patria.

“Todos los días, se realizan acciones contra Rusia cerca de nuestra misión diplomática, hay travesuras de hooligans, actos de vandalismo. Mis camaradas, empleados de la embajada, reciben amenazas, incluso violencia física. El horror es que políticos conocidos, a quienes anteriormente respetaba lo suficiente, cuyos conocimientos valoraba mucho, publican llamados en los medios estadounidenses para que los diplomáticos y militares rusos se pasen al lado de la llamada democracia. En esencia, mis camaradas están siendo empujados a la traición, lo que en cualquier país se considera un acto repugnante”, dijo Antonov.

El embajador agregó que las acciones de Estados Unidos han llevado el diálogo a un callejón sin salida, ya que la parte estadounidense descuida los intereses rusos. Según el diplomático, “Estados Unidos se está metiendo cada vez más en el conflicto de Ucrania, con las consecuencias más impredecibles para las dos potencias nucleares”.

Como informó Readovka, los agentes del FBI intentaron reclutar empleados de la oficina de representación rusa en Washington utilizando publicidad en las redes sociales.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 May 2022)

Sí, es un problema que se retroalimenta pero que cre que reside más en las élites gobernantes que siempre recelan. El pueblo llano no tiene realmente nada ¨personal¨ contra Rusia tras tantos años. Han perdonado o han olvidado o simplemente miran hacia adelante y no tienen tiempo para rencores. Que se lo digan a la madre de Popieluszko. De hecho igual que en los años 40 o 50 en España se estilaba estudiar francés, en Polonia se estudiaba ruso. Y que no me digan que era por el imperalismo ruso porque es España entonces sería por el imperialismo republicano napoleónico. Sin embargo es natural recelo hacia Rusia, lo que no entiendo es que no exista ese mismo recelo hacia Alemania que fue quien les invadió físicamente en el 39 y que les tiene invacidos intelectualmente a través de la compra de sus medios y sus principales empresas.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Vamos a ver si te enteras de una puta vez...Bot-payaso,no te das cuenta que aburres al personal con tus gilipolleces y payasadas y que no te lee ni Dios,das mucha pena,te la das de listillo y metes la pata hasta el corvejon........ payaso de mierda......


----------



## Argentium (14 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que me dan mucha pena los soldados ucranianos en serio
> 
> Muchos morirán y bueno para ellos habrá acabado todo pero otros muchos quedarán mutilados y discapacitados de por vida en un pais por el que lo han dado todo y del que no recibirán una puta mierda
> 
> Tendrán que vender sus medallitas para poder comer en un pais riquísmo en recursos naturales pero pobre de solemnidad pq no verán ni medio chavo de esas riquezas y a nadie le importará una puta mierda que sean "veteranos de guerra"



No valen una puta mierda los "veteranos de guerra" americanos en el propio Estados Unidos, que luego de ser utilizados como carne de cañón en las distintas guerras del Imperio para en el discurso llevar "la libertad, la paz y la democracia" y en la realidad a defender los intereses de las élites son tratados como unos parias por el sistema (en la reciente serie Seven Seconds se muestra claramente el destrato a los que vuelven de la guerra), imagine a los veteranos de guerra de un país del Tercer Mundo, lamentablemente el mismísimo infierno es su destino, saludos.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y quien los va a arrasar tu? El bufón del reino?



Los ucranianos tienen que seguir matando más rusos, hasta que no quede ni uno en Ucrania rata de cloaca......


----------



## delhierro (14 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Amenazas a los empleados, provocaciones e inducción a la traición: el embajador ruso en los Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov, habló sobre las condiciones en las que trabajan los diplomáticos rusos en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Según Anatoly Antonov, embajador de Rusia en los Estados Unidos, los diplomáticos rusos tienen que trabajar en un entorno difícil: las provocaciones ocurren regularmente cerca del edificio, los empleados son amenazados y los servicios especiales se ofrecen abiertamente a traicionar a la Patria.
> 
> ...



Al final resulto que los socios eran enemigos. No se podia saber. .

Los puentes siguen en su sitio, se retiran de Kharkov, pero avanzan en las republicas. Putin intenta, victoria basica. No se puede saber, que la guerra seguira cuando desalojen el 100% de Lugansk y Donetsk. En fin lo de Putin parece el dia de la marmota. Deberian dejar de hacer declaraciones de perogrullo y aplicarlas a sus acciones, posiblemente el otro lado les tendria más respeto.

El intento de victoria basica, las republicas y negociar despues no va a ir a ningun lado. Pero habra que dar tiempo al tiempo y ver que estrategia sigue Putin despues de llegar a los limites republicanos. Yo no dudo que los rusos lo lograran, tardaran para minimizar bajas pero llegaran.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Un periodista de la televisión ucraniana 1+1, Andriy Tsaplienko, publicó esta foto para ilustrar que el ejército ucraniano ahora controla el territorio al norte de Kharkiv hasta la frontera con Rusia. 

Ucrania es capaz de liberar sus territorios de la ocupación rusa, pero necesita más armas lo antes posible.


----------



## Impresionante (14 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Vamos a ver lo reitero de nuevo,jamas insulto a nadie sin que antes esa persona me haya insultado antes,lo de poner la otra mejilla pasó a la historia y si tú o cualquiera del foro me saca un solo post donde yo insulte primero me retiro del foro en ese instante.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Revista ejercitos, el salvame de las cosas militares



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

La descripción más acertada de ese chiringuito de la OTAN que corre a cargo de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado.

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 May 2022)

[PRENSA TURCA] Portavoz presidencial de Turquía desmiente la propaganda rusa: "No estamos cerrando la puerta de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN."


Declaración de Kalin sobre Finlandia y Suecia: No estamos cerrando la puerta a la adhesión a la OTAN| noticias soL https://haber.sol.org.tr/haber/kalindan-finlandiya-ve-isvec-aciklamasi-nato-uyeligine-kapiyi-kapatmiyoruz-335431 Declaración de Kalin sobre Finlandia y Suecia: No estamos cerrando...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Reculada:

*Turquía niega que esté cerrando la puerta de la OTAN a Finlandia y Suecia*


Turquía no ha cerrado la puerta a que Suecia y Finlandia se unan a la OTAN, pero quiere negociaciones con los países nórdicos y una represión de lo que considera actividades terroristas, especialmente en Estocolmo, ha dicho este sábado el portavoz del presidente Tayyip Erdogan.

"No estamos cerrando la puerta. Pero básicamente estamos planteando este tema como una cuestión de seguridad nacional para Turquía", ha dicho a Reuters Ibrahim Kalin, quien también es el principal asesor de política exterior del presidente, en una entrevista en Estambul.

Erdogan sorprendió a los miembros de la OTAN y a los dos países nórdicos que buscaban ser miembros al decir el viernes que Turquía no podía apoyar la ampliación de la alianza porque Finlandia y Suecia eran "el hogar de muchas organizaciones terroristas". Kalin ha afirmado este sábado que el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), considerado una organización terrorista por Turquía, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea, estaba recaudando fondos y reclutando en Europa y que su presencia es "fuerte, abierta y reconocida" en Suecia en particular.

El Mundo.


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Amenazas a los empleados, provocaciones e inducción a la traición: el embajador ruso en los Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov, habló sobre las condiciones en las que trabajan los diplomáticos rusos en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> Según Anatoly Antonov, embajador de Rusia en los Estados Unidos, los diplomáticos rusos tienen que trabajar en un entorno difícil: las provocaciones ocurren regularmente cerca del edificio, los empleados son amenazados y los servicios especiales se ofrecen abiertamente a traicionar a la Patria.
> 
> ...



Eso es algo muy, muy chungo. Ni en la época de la guerra fría los americanos se atrevieron a hacer algo así. Una ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas es una declaración de guerra. El hijo de puta de Biden y sus acólitos están empujando a Rusia a la guerra.

Estamos a un paso del desastre.


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

Si rusia hubiera instalado nukes en mexico como se lo hubiera tomado USA?
hubiera sido interesante mas que invadir ucrania.
un me jodes te jodo.

como con lo de cuba ah que tienes nukes en turquia bueno las ponemos en cuba.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (14 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Si rusia hubiera instalado nukes en mexico como se lo hubiera tomado USA?
> hubiera sido interesante mas que invadir ucrania.
> un me jodes te jodo.



Esta a tiempo, si cada pais es soberano para hacer lo que quiera ..... a no que eso solo sirve para los que le interesa a Usa.

Ya se ve como dejan tener armas nucleares a Iran, o se las dejaron tener a Cuba.


Eso si, Ucrania si puede ir a por armas nucleares...


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es algo muy, muy chungo. Ni en la época de la guerra fría los americanos se atrevieron a hacer algo así. Una ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas es una declaración de guerra. El hijo de puta de Biden y sus acólitos están empujando a Rusia a la guerra.
> 
> Estamos a un paso del desastre.



Como dijo _alguien: Ayer estábamos al borde el precipicio. Hoy hemos dado un paso al frente._


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Turquía se le convence a base de transferencias en euros desde la UE


----------



## Trajanillo (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos tienen que seguir matando más rusos, hasta que no quede ni uno en Ucrania rata de cloaca......



Eres súper valiente desde el teclado, una mili te recetaba yo,


----------



## Abelinoz (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso es algo muy, muy chungo. Ni en la época de la guerra fría los americanos se atrevieron a hacer algo así. Una ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas es una declaración de guerra. El hijo de puta de Biden y sus acólitos están empujando a Rusia a la guerra.
> 
> Estamos a un paso del desastre.



1 Rusia ya está en guerra
2 Si te parece poco esfuerzo hacia la guerra invadir y bombardear a tu vecino es que hablamos de cosas distintas.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (14 May 2022)

*Occidente escribe un nuevo best-seller... "Confesiones de Suicidios Económicos" *

Observo con gran interés las caras de sorpresa de expertos económicos muy populares cuando se trata del extraño comportamiento de los países del Occidente colectivo en su propia política de sanciones, diseñada para hacer trizas a Rusia allá por marzo de 2020, que terminó en hamburguesa-iPhone. disturbios de estos extraños rusos. Cada vez más, incluso los analistas serios comienzan a bromear cuando escuchan una pregunta sobre el bienestar del rublo ... y responden: "¿en comparación con Bublikov?"

Los liberales silban enojados que "¡el rublo no es real!", Y los tipos de cambio dólar-euro frente a la moneda nacional de Rusia son artificiales. Los chinos son de una opinión completamente diferente, observando cuidadosamente la evolución del fortalecimiento del rublo, sacando conclusiones inesperadas. Resulta que hoy la moneda nacional rusa se ha limpiado de cotizaciones bursátiles especulativas, el fortalecimiento se debe a una detención en la salida de capitales al extranjero y la aparición del control estatal.

Es decir, el presidente Putin, con solo tres Decretos para garantizar la estabilidad financiera y económica... prohibió al país financiar y prestar a economías hostiles. Vender un producto real para envoltorios de dulces que no cayó en el desarrollo de nuestra industria. La situación se normalizó aún más con la orden de intercambiar gas por rublos. Nuestra antigua "madera" se convirtió en "materia prima", habiendo normalizado la balanza de pagos dentro del país.

El curso de hoy es lo más que tampoco está el mercado, bien olvidado. Y Rusia, en lugar de recoger sobras en callejones, recibió un saldo positivo en la balanza de pagos y comercial, según informó Garant en una reunión con el bloque económico del Gobierno. A los camaradas chinos les gustó mucho esto, pronto Beijing realizará una "prueba de choque", una prueba de estrés de su propio sistema financiero con posibles sanciones, utilizando la experiencia de Moscú en los últimos tres meses. 

Incluso Mikhail Khazin, un ferviente crítico de los liberales del Gobierno y personalmente de la Sra. Nabiullina, admite que la introducción de la tasa prohibitivamente alta del 20 por ciento del Banco Central resultó ser una bendición forzada. Los economistas vanguts sobre la tasa de junio del 12%, una nueva disminución gradual. Lo que en el corto plazo conducirá a una normal disponibilidad de créditos para el sector real de la economía. Entonces ... los dólares y los euros se van de Rusia, tiene sentido adquirirlos solo para viajes turísticos y pequeñas operaciones comerciales.

El rublo comenzará a gobernar la pelota en una vasta región para acuerdos mutuos honestos "materias primas-mercancías-inversión directa", y el sistema financiero de Occidente irá cuesta abajo. Sonó la primera campana, el principal indicador financiero y económico de la economía mundial, la publicación de Bloomberg... la semana pasada, entre dientes, reconoció al rublo ruso como la moneda más estable en 2022. A pesar de que Biden personalmente le dio un curso de “1 a 200”, y los ciudadanos asustados a principios de marzo compraron el dólar a la tasa de “1 a 150”. Y no sólo el dólar.

Ahora la tasa se equilibra en la marca "63", la brecha entre la compra y la venta es de unos 10 rublos. Hasta. La situación también mejorará, no apresure las cosas con pánico. Si el dólar / euro en efectivo todavía está en demanda por parte de los viajeros y supera a los empresarios, entonces los socios occidentales que no son en efectivo han sido excluidos de cualquier operación. Si el sujeto tiene nuestra ciudadanía o jurisdicción corporativa rusa.

La situación no cambiará. Incluso a largo plazo. Los maníacos de las herramientas de sanciones no permitirán que Rusia regrese a sus mercados. Y el Garante no eliminará las restricciones a las antiguas relaciones rapaces y coloniales con nuestro país. No habrá más salidas de capital. Por el contrario, hoy en día el Gobierno bloquea sistemáticamente cualquier resquicio legal para los "fugitivos". La suerte está echada, se ha declarado la guerra, la rueda de la historia no puede volverse atrás.

A pesar de la caída de la balanza comercial con los "países hostiles", es demasiado pronto para cortar el comercio de petróleo y gas con ellos, como exigen celosamente los jingoístas. Rusia necesita dinero. Mientras todavía están en Occidente. El complejo militar-industrial hace girar el volante para una larga confrontación con los países de la OTAN, se requieren sumas aún mayores para el rearme del sector civil de la economía. Incluso tendremos que darnos prisa, porque los asuntos de los "socios occidentales" empeoran día a día.

El mismo "Bloomberg" comenzó a entrar en pánico, apuntando a la alineación del par euro-dólar en valor, casi paridad. La moneda de la UE ha perdido un récord del 12% de su propio precio desde principios de marzo, el proceso se está acelerando. Para una simple comprensión de la situación, esto es un colapso, desacreditando el mito sobre la herramienta más confiable para acumular fondos. Hubo un momento en que el euro cayó un 10% y fue un susto. Según tasas anuales. Pero al 12%… en 65 días. El sistema financiero mundial de la “moneda de reserva más confiable” nunca ha conocido tal cosa.

La caída de la paridad con el dólar acelera la inflación. En el sector industrial de la UE, alcanzó el 40%, en el sector de consumo, el 12% en algunos países. No se puede detener el proceso. La empresa de investigación noruega Rystad Energy cumplió el pedido de la Unión Europea para pronosticar el estado del mercado energético, diciendo que este invierno Europa está esperando la “tormenta perfecta e inevitable”. La demanda de GNL en todo el mundo superará la oferta, lo que provocará que los precios se tripliquen, el gas le costará a Europa 3.500 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. Y algunos contratos para Polonia y los países bálticos pueden alcanzar los 4.200 dólares. Los noruegos calificaron a Rusia de principal beneficiaria de la “tormenta perfecta”, que compensará con toda calma sus pérdidas en la balanza comercial (debido a las sanciones) con ingresos sin precedentes por el gas que ha triplicado su precio. Los expertos asombrados predijeron un fortalecimiento aún mayor del rublo, el título de la moneda más demandada y confiable en el mercado energético. Y el destino del euro no es envidiable, la moneda puede "tocar fondo" en diciembre y cotizar más barato que el dólar estadounidense. Además, los noruegos dijeron: si Putin corta el suministro de gas en al menos un tercio a Europa del Norte y Central, ocurrirá una catástrofe a mediados de otoño. The Economist, una revista semanal en inglés, escribió un artículo interesante que menciona la reunión de Vladimir Putin con el bloque económico del gobierno el 12 de mayo. Llamándolo "icónico". Por ejemplo, Rusia pasó al ataque, tiene la intención de compensar la falta de importaciones mediante la creación de un "mercado gris" global, para el cual se utilizarán 2,3 billones de rublos del superávit presupuestario ruso.

Por cierto, fue este indicador el que más alertó al columnista de la revista, quien resumió con cierta burla que 10.000 impusieron sanciones y aislaron a Moscú del mundo occidental del comercio y las finanzas... liberaron a Rusia de las cadenas de la bolsa de valores, especuladores de inversiones, y ahora permitirán dar un salto hacia la soberanía económica plena manteniendo los compromisos presupuestarios a largo plazo.
Pero, hay en este barril de miel, como siempre, una mosca en el ungüento. El analista inglés (alma amable) tiene muchas esperanzas: Rusia no hará frente a la felicidad del superávit presupuestario que le ha caído encima. El desequilibrio resultante no será corregido por la reforma del sector público en el modo de “control manual”, cuando se necesita transferir industrias enteras a un modelo económico planificado, y se deben calcular los recursos de cada empresa individual. Este es el pronostico...

Evidentemente demasiado pesimista. Desde que la revista resaltó el memorable discurso de Xi Jinping en la ONU, cuando el líder chino dijo: " _Si la mano invisible del mercado no puede hacer frente _, _la mano visible del Estado debe ayudarlo _". El economista independiente, miembro del Presidium de Política Exterior y de Defensa, Alexander Losev, tiene un punto de vista interesante sobre el problema:



> “Es interesante el informe del Viceprimer Ministro del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa Chernyshenko, quien anunció la formación de un determinado grupo de proveedores que se dedicarán a reponer las pérdidas en equipos informáticos y de red, servidores. Las solicitudes se recopilan de todas las industrias, grandes y pequeñas empresas.





> La contratación se descentralizará, un gran número de pequeñas empresas, sin temor a caer bajo las sanciones de los EE. UU., podrán organizar el "mercado gris". Este es un negocio lucrativo y lucrativo ya que el Gobierno elimina los aranceles de importación sobre las importaciones de alta tecnología”.



Un buen escenario, queda esperar hasta que el Gobierno se ocupe no solo de las importaciones, sino que comience a construir empresas de sustitución de importaciones. Es claramente indispensable aquí sin la “mano visible del Estado”. Y como escribió el mismo Bloomberg: lo más peligroso para la economía global mundial es que Rusia empiece a construir su propio modelo de negocio con elementos del chino. Para hacer esto, los rusos tienen todo lo que necesitan: la voluntad política de Putin, una gran cantidad de recursos reales, fondos presupuestarios suficientes y una infraestructura desarrollada. Cuando se realiza un inventario completo de los desaparecidos, se establecen “importaciones grises” o sustituciones… Europa puede decir adiós a su subjetividad. Ahora el económico, porque el político está irremediablemente perdido.

En 2004, el libro semibiográfico de John Perkins Confessions of an Economic Hit Man hizo estallar el mundo. No volveré a contar el contenido, algo más es importante. Este hombre de 77 años, en una entrevista con Fox News, dijo que estaba listo para complementar su éxito de ventas con un segundo volumen llamado "Confesiones de suicidios económicos", en referencia a la política colectiva occidental. Dado que todas sus acciones son suicidas, no encajan en la lógica humana y el sentido común. Sólida "trascendencia", una esencia fundamentalmente incognoscible, el final de la cita.

La bolsa americana ha perdido un 17% desde principios de año, 8 billones de dólares se han evaporado en el vacío. Para finales de año se ha nombrado una cifra concreta -desaparecerán otras 20... La caída total será del 50% de todo el imperio especulativo de la moneda americana. Debe recordarse: el 64% de los estadounidenses poseen acciones, participan y forman el mismo mercado de valores. Fondos de pensiones, fondos de inversión, industria aseguradora, sectores líderes de la economía con industrias emblemáticas, etc.
La suma de la deuda total de los hogares estadounidenses es de 23 billones de dólares. Es decir, todos los ahorros de Johns and Smiths ordinarios se invierten en acciones que tienen un rendimiento cercano a cero. Los partidarios de Trump en las primarias ya lanzaron una campaña de "¡Salven las billeteras de Estados Unidos!", señalando claramente la causa del desastre económico que se avecina. Este no es Putin, como las enfermeras y hermanas cerca de la cama de Sleepy Joe están tratando de presentar, pero impusieron sanciones desproporcionadas e irreflexivas contra Rusia.

*En lugar de conclusiones... *
Una interesante discusión se ha desarrollado recientemente entre los economistas. Cada día sus previsiones se vuelven más y más optimistas. Los últimos tres meses han demostrado que el robo de 300 mil millones de reservas de divisas del Banco Central ... en esta situación, simplemente no es necesario. Después de todo, el sistema financiero sobrevivió, el rublo continúa fortaleciéndose, el presupuesto tiene superávit. Pero Occidente tendrá que responder por el robo. De forma asimétrica, como le gusta al Garant. Los contornos de la respuesta yacen en la superficie, dibujados por la historia misma. Su nombre es Donbass.

El esquema es tal, un poco travieso y cínico. El dinero que nos roban, los costos morales y físicos, son el precio de la emisión. Las cifras importadas giradas en bancos estadounidenses y europeos deben considerarse como una especie de trato. Los usamos para pagar nuestra soberanía y la inclusión de los territorios de la antigua RSS de Ucrania en la órbita del rublo. Con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva: tierra, industria, puertos, gente trabajadora que ha hecho la elección de la autodeterminación.

El mundo después de la finalización de la Operación Especial será diferente, ya se ha convertido. Si piensas más allá de las emociones humanas, después de cualquier guerra mundial siempre viene un crecimiento económico explosivo. La Unión Soviética en 1947... alcanzó el PIB económico de antes de la guerra de 1940. ¡Durante dos años! Con la parte europea del país completamente destruida, utilizando la base existente y el momento de movilización general de la población. El mismo efecto funcionará cuando Rusia comience a reconstruir el Donbass.

No alimentes cómo lloran los "todos los puntales". Es decir, para restaurar de verdad. Tan pronto como el enorme conglomerado industrial y de producción de Donbass se incorpore a la economía de unión de Rusia-Bielorrusia, todo marchará sobre ruedas. La industria de la construcción y la metalurgia pueden convertirse en la locomotora del crecimiento general casi instantáneamente. Y si la situación política permite incluir toda la Margen Izquierda del Dniéper hasta Izmail y Transnistria en la órbita de influencia directa, muchas más industrias cobrarán vida, principalmente la ingeniería. 
La pesadilla de los anglosajones, la integración general Rusia-Bielorrusia... Ucrania. En su parte principal industrial y agrícola. Corrigiendo los errores de 1990, eliminando las consecuencias del cínico engaño de Occidente, la traición directa de las élites soviéticas. ¿Qué destruyó la economía rusa? La ruptura de los lazos de integración con las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, especialmente con Ucrania. El resto sufrió aún más, solo Minsk logró recuperar el sentido a tiempo, de alguna manera preservar su propio potencial. El economista Alexander Losev lo dijo bien:



> “Hoy volvemos a 1989, se acaba el trigésimo año del Día de la Marmota. Conociendo sus propios errores, habiendo entendido… quién es el Occidente colectivo y qué nos han impuesto agresivamente todos estos años, nadie se hace ilusiones sobre cómo proceder. Reintegrarse, restaurando conjuntamente la economía de Donbass, dando vida a la ucraniana. El crecimiento del PIB total será del 10-15% anual. Durante una década, al menos".



Ahora la guinda del pastel, enarbolada por los medios de comunicación más rusofóbicos del Reino Unido: el canal de televisión Sky News. Los analistas financieros, después de haber discutido acaloradamente en el estudio sobre la economía "destrozada" de Rusia ... llegaron a conclusiones inesperadas. Si la Operación Especial continúa hasta finales de este año al mismo ritmo y el régimen de Kiev sufre una derrota aplastante, nuestro país aumentará su PIB en un 5-7% en 2023. Y no caerá, como predice el Banco Central de la Federación Rusa. Solo debido a la restauración de Donbass y el control de los puertos del Mar Negro.

Los cínicos caballeros sugirieron que el plan insidioso de Putin para destruir la economía global del mundo es el siguiente: alargar la operación militar tanto como sea posible. Para que las sanciones impuestas hagan caer las bolsas (principalmente la americana). Buena idea, con el verdadero "plan astuto de Putin" es bastante consistente. Sólo que por otro lado, humano. Cuanto menor sea la destrucción y las bajas mutuas, mayor y más valioso será el potencial de la Ucrania liberada. Y Rusia, por supuesto. Esperemos y veamos, es una buena idea.

*Запад пишет новый бестселлер… «Исповедь экономических самоубийц»*


----------



## pirivi-parava (14 May 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso es *política internacional de verdad*, si quieres algo de mi...yo qué coño saco?


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Como dijo _alguien: Ayer estábamos al borde el precipicio. Hoy hemos dado un paso al frente._



Estoy empezando a pensar que la sangre fría de Putin es espectacular: 

Probablemente gracias a él aún no hemos entrado en guerra directa con Rusia.
Manda cojones que sea el supuesto "demonio' Vladimir Putin el que *esté salvando al mundo del desastre*.

¿Qué coño pasa con el departamento de estado americano y con el Pentágono? ¿Han enloquecido? ¿Nos gobiernan subnormales?

Yo os juro que no entiendo qué cojones está pasando con occidente.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> A Turquía se le convence a base de transferencias en euros desde la UE



La puede convencer Alemania sin duda, pero por encima de Alemania manda EEUU en la UE.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El chef José Andrés rebautiza la ensaladilla rusa como ensaladilla ucraniana.*
El cocinero español José Andrés ha anunciado este sábado que rebautizará en todos sus restaurantes la ensaladilla rusa como *"ensaladilla Kiev o ensaladilla ucraniana"*, en un gesto de apoyo a ese país ante la invasión lanzada por Moscú. "Anuncio oficialmente que desde mañana la icónica tapa española ensaladilla rusa cambiará su nombre a ensaladilla Kiev o ensaladilla ucraniana en todos mis restaurantes", ha dicho el chef en Twitter.

José Andrés ha hecho este anuncio al citar la noticia de que el Arco de la Amistad entre Pueblos, un monumento de la era soviética ubicado en Kiev, fue renombrado por las autoridades como Arco de la Libertad del Pueblo Ucraniano. *El cocinero se ha implicado activamente en el apoyo humanitario a Ucrania* por la guerra desatada a raíz de la invasión rusa que comenzó el pasado 24 de febrero.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

*El líder de la minoría republicana en el Senado de EEUU se reúne con Zelenski en Kiev.*
*Mitch McConnell*, el líder de la minoría republicana en el Senado de Estados Unidos, ha realizado *una visita no anunciada a Kiev *este sábado con otros senadores republicanos y se ha reunido con el presidente ucraniano Volodímyir Zelenski. McConnell está p*resionando al senador republicano Rand Paul para que ponga fin a su oposición a un paquete de ayuda de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*, que cuenta con un apoyo abrumador de los dos partidos principales. Zelenski ha elogiado lo que ha dicho era una poderosa señal de apoyo bipartidista a Ucrania.

"Gracias por su liderazgo para ayudarnos a luchar no solo por nuestro país, sino también por los valores democráticos y las libertades. Realmente lo apreciamos", ha dicho el presidente de Ucrania en un comunicado.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht:

_"¿No ven que la política de sanciones nos perjudica más que a Putin? ¿No ven que desde febrero el euro no deja de depreciarse y perder terreno, mientras el rublo cotiza mucho más alto que al principio de la guerra?"_

Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer (nació el 16 de julio de 1969 en Jena) es una política alemana, licenciada en literatura, doctora en ciencias económicas y publicista. Fue miembro del consejo de los directores en Die Linke y fue miembro del Parlamento Europeo desde julio de 2004 hasta julio de 2009. Desde 2009 es miembro del Bundestag de Alemania y portavoz de economía de su grupo parlamentario. En su partido es la portavoz de la Plataforma comunista.12 Desde 2010 es vicepresidente del partido alemán Die Linke


----------



## Larsil (14 May 2022)

Aviso de Rusia: "Occidente ha declarado una guerra híbrida total" (msn.com)


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)




----------



## Red Star (14 May 2022)

El presidente de Finlandia informa por teléfono a Putin de su intención de unirse a la OTAN


Sauli Niinisto le ha recordado al presidente ruso que cada nación es independiente y tiene derecho a "maximizar su seguridad" | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





Parece que Rusia tendrá dentro de poco un nuevo oblast en el norte...


----------



## Asmodee (14 May 2022)

Pues en La Sexta Noche dicen que Ucrania comienza la Reconquista.


----------



## pepetemete (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que la sangre fría de Putin es espectacular:
> 
> Probablemente gracias a él aún no hemos entrado en guerra directa con Rusia.
> Manda cojones que sea el supuesto "demonio' Vladimir Putin el que *esté salvando al mundo del desastre*.
> ...



Lo que pasa es que la cordura, la democracia y la responsabilidad de los gobiernos es una ilusión más creada para los borregos.
La realidad es que el que manda es el que tiene más nukes y más cojones.


----------



## rejon (14 May 2022)

Lo has entendido a medias,leetelo de nuevo y veras que está mas que claro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Querrás decir haver, no?


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

hostia entrevistando a un entrenador español en rusia en la secta diciendo que apenas se notan las sanciones fallo en matrix.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

Basura ucra en Eurovisión.

Vaya mierda de canción.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los rusos *rotan las tropas*.
> Los que están *clavados y desgastándose son los ucranianos.*



¿Pero que tropas rotan, la misma tropa? Osea cuando la rotan, entonces van para atras como los cangrejos, es asinnnnnn ?


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

Estan en el Donbass: Los "ISIS hunters" cazadores de ISIS) son Sirios entrenados por los Spetsnaz Rusos (tropas de elite) que han sufrido en carne propia los crimenes del terrorismo.


----------



## Pinovski (14 May 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOM: Lukashenko admite que "la guerra no va según lo planeado", pide el fin de las hostilidades y elogia las tácticas militares de Ucrania.


El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, admite que la guerra de Rusia "se prolonga" | Noticias AP (apnews.com) https://apnews.com/article/belarus-alexander-lukashenko-ap-interview-9bc1f6524eb65841b924883705684b7f MINSK, Bielorrusia (AP) — El autoritario presidente bielorruso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> 1 Rusia ya está en guerra
> 2 Si te parece poco esfuerzo hacia la guerra invadir y bombardear a tu vecino es que hablamos de cosas distintas.



Perdona, pero Estados Unidos lleva haciendo eso desde siempre: Irak, Siria, Libia, Sudan, Afganistán, Panamá, etc.
Por no hablar de los golpes de estado de Chile, Argentina, El Salvador, Honduras, etc.
O por no hablar de las continuas injerencias del gobierno americano en los gobiernos europeos. ¿O porque coño crees que Antonio le ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos? O de los atentados perpetrados por la OTAN en Europa occidental (red Gladio).

¿Rusia le ha declarado la guerra a Estados Unidos por eso?

y lo que es mejor:
*¿Estás dispuesto a que tú y toda tu familia mueran por defender al vecino de Rusia?*

Porque si realmente quieres que tú, toda tu familia y todos tus amigos tienen que morir por Ucrania, es que *ERES SUBNORMAL.
¿o acaso te piensas que vas a sobrevivir a una guerra nuclear?*

¿Que mierda os pasa con Ucrania?

Yo sé lo que os pasa: Os han vuelto a reprogramar el puto cerebro como buenos NPCs que sois. Cómo no tenéis capacidad de discernimiento y de análisis os llenan la cabeza de mierda para que vayáis a morir por las elites:

Os dicen que Rusia es mala, hay que morir para destruirla, el Black lives Matter mola porque los blancos somos malos, hay que comer gusanos, me tengo que duchar una vez a la semana y con agua fría para joder a Putin, no podré comprarme una puta casa en la vida ni tener hijos, pero *eJke no hay energía para todos*, ahora tengo que elegir uno de los 100.000 géneros sexuales par apoder ser aceptado socialmente, etc.

Iros de una puta vez a morir a Ucrania y dejar al resto del mundo en paz.


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2022)

Ahora entiendo, viendo Eurovisión y el show insoportable y paleto ucronazi, porque su presidente es un payaso cocainómano.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht:
> 
> _"¿No ven que la política de sanciones nos perjudica más que a Putin? ¿No ven que desde febrero el euro no deja de depreciarse y perder terreno, mientras el rublo cotiza mucho más alto que al principio de la guerra?"_
> 
> Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer (nació el 16 de julio de 1969 en Jena) es una política alemana, licenciada en literatura, doctora en ciencias económicas y publicista. Fue miembro del consejo de los directores en Die Linke y fue miembro del Parlamento Europeo desde julio de 2004 hasta julio de 2009. Desde 2009 es miembro del Bundestag de Alemania y portavoz de economía de su grupo parlamentario. En su partido es la portavoz de la Plataforma comunista.12 Desde 2010 es vicepresidente del partido alemán Die Linke



El otro día algún capullo decía en este hilo que la depreciación del euro (y subida del rublo) "era artificial".
Manifiéstate capullo. Se que lo estás leyendo.
Y al resto de capullos que solo dicen capulleces, tened un poco de dignidad y por lo menos estaros callados.


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

para los otaneros la otan ayudaria a España en el caso de invasion de ceuta y melilla pos eso.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que la sangre fría de Putin es espectacular:
> 
> Probablemente gracias a él aún no hemos entrado en guerra directa con Rusia.
> Manda cojones que sea el supuesto "demonio' Vladimir Putin el que *esté salvando al mundo del desastre*.
> ...



El ratón infectado, muestra comportamientos imprudentes, casi suicidas.
_El *parásito* de la toxoplasmosis, Toxoplasma gondii, sería capaz de hacerle perder al ratón su *miedo* innato a los *gatos*. Esta es la principal conclusión de un estudio liderado por Wendy Ingram, de la Universidad de California *en* Berkley, y publicado *en* fecha reciente *en* la revista PLoS ONE._


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

Otra gesta más, presumiblemente de nuestros amigos del grupo O "Brave"de la hoz y el martillo.

Personalmente he perdido la cuenta de las que llevan.



Ojo contenido explícito



Spoiler


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El ratón infectado, muestra comportamientos imprudentes, casi suicidas.
> _El *parásito* de la toxoplasmosis, Toxoplasma gondii, sería capaz de hacerle perder al ratón su *miedo* innato a los *gatos*. Esta es la principal conclusión de un estudio liderado por Wendy Ingram, de la Universidad de California *en* Berkley, y publicado *en* fecha reciente *en* la revista PLoS ONE._



Si, conozco esos estudios. A veces pienso que estamos todos infectados.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El chef José Andrés rebautiza la ensaladilla rusa como ensaladilla ucraniana.*



Es una gran idea!. Yo propongo rebautizar los polvorones La Estepa como polvorones Járkov.


----------



## Salamandra (14 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El otro día algún capullo decía en este hilo que la depreciación del euro (y subida del rublo) "era artificial".
> Manifiéstate capullo. Se que lo estás leyendo.
> Y al resto de capullos que solo dicen capulleces, tened un poco de dignidad y por lo menos estaros callados.



Umm el otro día miré el cambio en Aliexpress pagando en dólares y rublos y era más desfavorable pero no para tanto. Ignoro que pasa con otras monedas que no sean euros y dólares que quizás también esten penalizadas, pero desde luego nada que ver con el mercado interno que se comentaba por aquí y tampoco sé como reacciona a las fluctuaciones.

Hablando de fluctuaciones, ahí si que veo problema por la importancia de la energía y si hay contracción económica también les irá peor porque se gastará menos petróleo.


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

nada que no me responden los otaneros si nos invade y ocupan ceuta y melilla si la otan nos ayudaria.


----------



## Nefersen (14 May 2022)

Yo propongo cambiar el "tonto de Coria" por "el tonto de Kyiv".


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

@AZmilitary1

In the trenches near Novogorodskoye,UAF left a large number of weapons manufactured by NATO countries,as well as ammunition and military equipment LPR and DPR are thankful to NATO for helping them...




















NLAW utilizado como papelera


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (14 May 2022)

P13 de #chechenos #Chechenia llegando a #Donbas / #Donbass / #Donetsk #Kharkiv #Kharkov para enfrentarse a los regímenes dictatoriales fascistas de #Zelensky que ocupó y vendió #Ucrania a #usa #uk


----------



## Burbujístico (14 May 2022)

El representante de Ucrania en Eurovisión al acabar la actuación ha pedido ayuda para azovstal en mariupol. Nazivision.




Minuto 3:10



Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (14 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El otro día algún capullo decía en este hilo que la depreciación del euro (y subida del rublo) "era artificial".
> Manifiéstate capullo. Se que lo estás leyendo.
> Y al resto de capullos que solo dicen capulleces, tened un poco de dignidad y por lo menos estaros callados.



Yo, si quieres, te hago un croquis, pero...es que no tengo tiempo...
Puedes buscar, por favor, las medidas que ha tomado el gobierno ruso para frenar la caída del rublo, por favor?

Si aun así no entiendes que, si estás tomando medidas, estás manteniendo el valor de una moneda de manera ARTIFICIAL, es que no es que no quie lo entiendas, sino que te niegas en redondo a entender cualquier cosa menos lo que te dicen los que crees que estás de acuerdo, que supongo que a esos hay que darles la razón en todo...a pesar de que tampoco lo entiendas....


----------



## alfonbass (14 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El otro día algún capullo decía en este hilo que la depreciación del euro (y subida del rublo) "era artificial".
> Manifiéstate capullo. Se que lo estás leyendo.
> Y al resto de capullos que solo dicen capulleces, tened un poco de dignidad y por lo menos estaros callados.



Yo, si quieres, te hago un croquis, pero...es que no tengo tiempo...
Puedes buscar, por favor, las medidas que ha tomado el gobierno ruso para frenar la caída del rublo, por favor?

Si aun así no entiendes que, si estás tomando medidas, estás manteniendo el valor de una moneda de manera ARTIFICIAL, es que no es que no quie lo entiendas, sino que te niegas en redondo a entender cualquier cosa menos lo que te dicen los que crees que estás de acuerdo, que supongo que a esos hay que darles la razón en todo...a pesar de que tampoco lo entiendas....


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, conozco esos estudios. A veces pienso que estamos todos infectados.



No lo tomes al pie de la letra.

Era solo un ejemplo.

Coca, captagón y similares, sobredosis de call of duty y demás, comida basura, tv basura, redes sociales...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 May 2022)

Está el foro de carroña otanera que da puto asco, intratable


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que la sangre fría de Putin es espectacular:
> 
> Probablemente gracias a él aún no hemos entrado en guerra directa con Rusia.
> Manda cojones que sea el supuesto "demonio' Vladimir Putin el que *esté salvando al mundo del desastre*.
> ...



Es que tu retraso es muy severo, es difícil que comprendas nada.


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

*A ver si los follaotan entendeis de una puta vez el porqué de esta guerra:*

1) Imaginaros que la cuna de España (Asturias) se desgajase de España (Ucrania es la cuna de Rusia).
2) Imaginaros que acto seguido Marruecos empieza a montar bases militares en Asturias y empieza a hablar de poner misiles nucleares que pueden alcanzar Madrid, Bilbao, Barcelona, Sevilla o Valencia en 10 segundos.
3) Imaginaros que además Asturias con la ayuda de Marruecos empezase a matar a gente que habla Español y empezase a obligar a todo el mundo a hablar en Bable.
4) Imaginaros que Marruecos empieza a construir laboratorios de experimentación de virus letales en la frontera española.

*¿Lo entendeis asi u os hago un esquema?*


----------



## SkullandPhones (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver si los follaotan entendeis de una puta vez el porqué de esta guerra:*
> 
> 1) Imaginaros que la cuna de España (Asturias) se desgajase de España (Ucrania es la cuna de Rusia).
> 2) Imaginaros que acto seguido Marruecos empieza a montar bases militares en Asturias y empieza a hablar de poner misiles nucleares que pueden alcanzar Madrid, Bilbao, Barcelona, Sevilla o Valencia en 10 segundos.
> ...



Déjalo ya, tu retraso es más que evidente.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy empezando a pensar que la sangre fría de Putin es espectacular:
> 
> ¿Qué coño pasa con el departamento de estado americano y con el Pentágono? ¿Han enloquecido? ¿Nos gobiernan subnormales?
> 
> Yo os juro que no entiendo qué cojones está pasando con occidente.




Pues se me ocurre que el Dpto. de Estado está tirando pa'lante y el pentagono pa'trás.
Los militares no están por la labor de suicidarse, y los otros no ven otra solución...
"Vete tu primero, que a mi me entra la risa..." o algo asín.


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Es que tu retraso es muy severo, es difícil que comprendas nada.



Gran argumento. Imagino que debes ser el alma de los debates intelectuales de tu comunidad de vecinos.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

Si Taras Bulba levantara la cabeza, aparecían flotando en el Dniepper


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

*Serguéi Lavrov: Hoy está en juego el futuro del mundo. Ahora se decide si será unipolar bajo el pleno mando de Estados Unidos, como lo quiere Washington y como todos los demás países occidentales ya lo han aceptado, o si será justo y democrático. 





*


----------



## ZHU DE (14 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> nada que no me responden los otaneros si nos invade y ocupan ceuta y melilla si la otan nos ayudaria.



Ayudarian...a Marruecos.


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues se me ocurre que el Dpto. de Estado está tirando pa'lante y el pentagono pa'trás.
> Los militares no están por la labor de suicidarse, y los otros no ven otra solución...
> "Vete tu primero, que a mi me entra la risa..." o algo asín.



Pues de momento los de tirando p'lante parece que ganan. y mi pregunta es:

¿Qué coño gana el departamento de estado metiendo a Estados Unidos en una guerra nuclear?


----------



## ferrys (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver si los follaotan entendeis de una puta vez el porqué de esta guerra:*
> 
> 1) Imaginaros que la cuna de España (Asturias) se desgajase de España (Ucrania es la cuna de Rusia).
> 2) Imaginaros que acto seguido Marruecos empieza a montar bases militares en Asturias y empieza a hablar de poner misiles nucleares que pueden alcanzar Madrid, Bilbao, Barcelona, Sevilla o Valencia en 10 segundos.
> ...



No pierda el tiempo. Esto ya no va de lógica o de la verdad o de la razón.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

Brutal. Me entero ahora que mis antepasados son ucranianos.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> Pues en La Sexta Noche dicen que Ucrania comienza la Reconquista.



Ojiplatico me he quedado escuchandolos


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (14 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht:
> 
> _"¿No ven que la política de sanciones nos perjudica más que a Putin? ¿No ven que desde febrero el euro no deja de depreciarse y perder terreno, mientras el rublo cotiza mucho más alto que al principio de la guerra?"_
> 
> Sahra Wagenknecht-Niemeyer (nació el 16 de julio de 1969 en Jena) es una política alemana, licenciada en literatura, doctora en ciencias económicas y publicista. Fue miembro del consejo de los directores en Die Linke y fue miembro del Parlamento Europeo desde julio de 2004 hasta julio de 2009. Desde 2009 es miembro del Bundestag de Alemania y portavoz de economía de su grupo parlamentario. En su partido es la portavoz de la Plataforma comunista.12 Desde 2010 es vicepresidente del partido alemán Die Linke



Coño, será el Bundestag pero el discurso debe de ser una traducción puesta porque es en ruso.


----------



## mazuste (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues de momento los de tirando p'lante parece que ganan. y mi pregunta es:
> 
> ¿Qué coño gana el departamento de estado metiendo a Estados Unidos en una guerra nuclear?



Eso es mas complicado, pero debe ser como dijo aquel gracioso :¡¡es la economía, estúpido!!


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ojiplatico me he quedado escuchandolos



Hemos llegado a la cúspide de la estupidez humana, donde la gente esta dispuesta a morir por un país que ni le va ni le viene, simplemente porque se lo dicen por la tele. Gente que no es capaz de darse cuenta de que las mil y una cosas que les cuentan no soportarían ni dos minutos de un análisis lógico.

Muchas veces les digo a mis allegados y familiares: Analizad las noticias que nos mandan y luego aplicar un análisis basado en la lógica...

Nada, macho QUE EJKE PUTIN ES MUY MALO Y KE DE PRONTO KIERE INVADIR UCRANIA Y MATAR GATITOS, QUE ME LO DICEN EN LA SEXTA.

La gente no es capaz de analizar un video o una foto de forma objetiva, la gente no es capaz de pensar en los motivos de esta guerra (quien se beneficia de la misma y quien no), ni de analizar una noticia o simplemente poner en cuarentena las cosas que le cuentan.

Si, vamos a la destrucción, pero porque SOMOS GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Brutal. Me entero ahora que mis antepasados son ucranianos.



Te pasabas el día de pellas...

De Galitzia, concretamente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Hay que ver con los filorrusos. Lo mismo piden que rusia ataque con bombas nucleares europa, causando la muerte de cientos de millones de personas, como se quejan de que se están infringiendo las normas de Eurovisión.


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Brutal. Me entero ahora que mis antepasados son ucranianos.



Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso es mas complicado, pero debe ser como dijo aquel gracioso :¡¡es la economía, estúpido!!



No, no creo que económicamente venga nada bien una guerra nuclear total.
Esta gente ya no se mueve por la pasta: Ojalá se moviera por la pasta, porque entonces lo entendería.
Aquí hay cosas mucho más chungas y oscuras.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 May 2022)

Grupo O, suma y sigue.


In recent weeks many weapons from #western countries have been destroyed and many more have been captured by the "O" group.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson



Tambien llegaban hasta la margen derecha del Don (Rusia).

Tambien zemoh ruzoz!!!!!


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 May 2022)

Joder lo de Ucrania en Eurovisión ha sido una mezcla entre la banda del Chiquilicuatre y los coros y danzas del psiquiátrico,... estaba cantado que podían sacar como solista a una rata pegando chillidos que van a ganar igual


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Finlandia está desconectada del sistema energético ruso.
> 
> La empresa rusa Inter RAO ha suspendido el suministro eléctrico a los consumidores finlandeses a través de su estructura RAO Nordic Oy.
> 
> La razón oficial es que la parte finlandesa no paga la electricidad suministrada. Se observa que los finlandeses no pagan la electricidad desde el 6 de mayo.



Así que los seres de luz "nórdicos" no pagan la luz, pues es muy fácil, corte del suministro y que se ilumine la población con la sorosiana que tienen de primera ministra que ella les proveerá con la Agenda2030.

*Agenda 2030*
*Inclusivo *= *Obligatorio
Sostenible *= *Rentable
Resiliente *= *Eugenésico
Digital *= *Vigilado
Verde *= *Elitista
Cuidado *= *Controlado *​
P.D.: en España si no pagas el recibo (luz, aguas, gas) te cortan el servicio hasta que pagues, pues aplicarlo a todo un país.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 May 2022)

Soldados rusos haciendo senderismo por el campo en Ucrania. Andar es bueno para la salud.


----------



## ATDTn (14 May 2022)

Como el dicho, Rejón no ha venido a hacer amigos.
Más bien parece que enemigos.
Joder, igual trabaja en el ministerio de exteriores (sección Argelia) o diplomacia.


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ayudarian...a Marruecos.



Sin duda, además con la ayuda de todos los rojos del parlamento español, con el PSOE a la cabeza.


----------



## ATDTn (14 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder lo de Ucrania en Eurovisión ha sido una mezcla entre la banda del Chiquilicuatre y los coros y danzas del psiquiátrico,... estaba cantado que podían sacar como solista a una rata pegando chillidos que van a ganar igual



Qué paciencia y aguante teneis aguantando cierta gente y ciertos programas.
Yo no sirvo para la psicología ni el trato al público.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson



Ahí mas bien estuvieron los ostrogodos, los visigodos antes de invadir el imperio estaban en lo que es ahora Rumanía que fué abandonada por los romanos bajo Aureliano, hacia el 270 o un poco después...


----------



## vettonio (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Ojiplatico me he quedado escuchandolos



Está pasando: 
_La sexta conecta con el corresponsal de El Periodico que confirma la contraofensiva ukra, y la recuperación de muchas localidades, y se pregunta ¿cómo reaccionará, Putin? Responde: Vive en una realidad paralela._

*Qué hostia, madre qué hostia...*


----------



## Ulisses (14 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson



Yo creo que Odessa la fundó un español.









José de Ribas, el español que fundó la ciudad de Odesa


Para construir la hermosa ciudad del Mar Negro, la zarina Catalina la Grande depositó su confianza en un militar español que se había alistado en s...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Qué paciencia y aguante teneis aguantando cierta gente y ciertos programas.
> Yo no sirvo para la psicología ni el trato al público.



Jaja, por supuesto que no me estoy tragando esa basura... sólo he visto a la Chanel esa porque me han avisado y el bodrio de Ucrania ha sido justo a continuación...

Por cierto tiene unos buenos jamones


----------



## otroyomismo (14 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ahí mas bien estuvieron los ostrogodos, los visigodos antes de invadir el imperio estaban en lo que es ahora Rumanía que fué abandonada por los romanos bajo Aureliano, hacia el 270 o un poco después...



Buenos, los nuevos estudios cada vez abundan mas en que apenas habia homogeneidad en aquellos grupos que se movian de punta a punta de Europa, en un mismo grupo en movimiento te podias en contrar hunos, visigodos, alanos y a lo mejor mandandos por un ostrogodo


----------



## Oso Polar (14 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Todos los paises son de conveniencia. Todos buscan su interés.
> 
> Noruega para empezar además de petróleo tiene energía hidráulica " a mansalva "
> 
> ...



Noruega es lo que la energía barata que pueden extraer les ha dado, una vez se acabe eso se acaba el milagro económico.
Fondos soberanos, eso es un papelito haber si te lo pagan, especialmente si son de bonos de EEUU, ya que una vez se vean en aprietos pues a pagar con descuentos o simplemente negarse, como lo hicieron con Breton Woods. Y como les cobras?
Bueno si de peces se puede ser una potencia mundial, hay unas cuantas islas que deberían estar en el top 10.
Seguimos con los mitos de los autos eléctricos, uno no es una panacea y menos cuando el precio de la energía se dispara generando el aumento del costo para su fabricación y de la logística.
Tienen una demografía en la que cada día se invierte la pirámide de edades, aumenta las personas en edad de jubilación y los jóvenes prefieren "trabajar desde casa".

Formula para el desastre.


----------



## Peineto (14 May 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Está el foro de carroña otanera que da puto asco, intratable




Invoca a San Ignore.


----------



## ATDTn (14 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Jaja, por supuesto que no me estoy tragando esa basura... sólo he visto a la Chanel esa porque me han avisado y el bodrio de Ucrania ha sido justo a continuación...
> 
> Por cierto tiene unos buenos jamones



Jejeje
No es crítica, me gustaría tener más paciencia...
Tb
Curiosidad sociológica dicen mi mujer o algunas amigas


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Buenos, los nuevos estudios cada vez abundan mas en que apenas habia homogeneidad en aquellos grupos que se movian de punta a punta de Europa, en un mismo grupo en movimiento te podias en contrar hunos, visigodos, alanos y a lo mejor mandandos por un ostrogodo



Bueno la división entre ostrogodos y visigodos se refería a las clases dirigentes y hombres libres, pero entre sus clientelas y sirvientes solía haber extranjeros , lo que pasa es que los pueblos germanicos eran muy escrupulosos con el origen por la sangre y a esos no los consideraban parte de su nación.

Sippe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

En el 376 los que cruzan el Danubio al mando de Fritigerno el núcleo eran visigodos, los ostrogodos se quedaron en Ucrania como vasallos de los hunos ya que los habían derrotado y matado a su rey..


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

No caerá esa breva de que te vayas del foro gaviotón.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)

A toda Europa y medio mundo haciendo el saludo de Azov. Valores europeos.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hostia entrevistando a un entrenador español en rusia en la secta diciendo que apenas se notan las sanciones fallo en matrix.



Las empresas que han cerrado en Rusia, como Zara y HyM, tienen hasta el 30 de junio para reabrir, o serán nacionalizados sus activos.
Qué creeréis que harán??


----------



## Abelinoz (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Perdona, pero Estados Unidos lleva haciendo eso desde siempre: Irak, Siria, Libia, Sudan, Afganistán, Panamá, etc.
> Por no hablar de los golpes de estado de Chile, Argentina, El Salvador, Honduras, etc.
> O por no hablar de las continuas injerencias del gobierno americano en los gobiernos europeos. ¿O porque coño crees que Antonio le ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos? O de los atentados perpetrados por la OTAN en Europa occidental (red Gladio).
> 
> ...



Subnormal Tu Puta Madre, ahora si quieres debatimos del resto 

Además de toda la bilis que tienes dentro, que deberías tomarte la medicación. Nadie ha comentado nada sobre Usa, Nadie, y me saltas con mierdas anti Imperialistas que más allá de que pueda o no pueda estar de acuerdo, básicamente me la suda, no seas chapas.

Aquí hoy toca hablar de lo que ha hecho un país en 2021, como comprenderás no voy a hablar de los años 70 en Honduras, cómo no hablo del Maine.

Las siguientes tonterías conspiranoicas muy bien también, básicamente me la sudan, medícate.

Sobre lo importante, obvias lo troncal, y básicamente es que un país Rusia, ha invadido otro que sonaba para dos cosas (OTAN y UE) si solo con eso consideras que no nos debería importar, tienes un problema de racionamiento, no ya solo por la operatividad geopolítica y de juego de intereses que supone, si no porque no entiendes que si le ríen la gracia al tirano, lo siguiente será Georgia (que ya lo hizo con una parte) Moldavia, Rumania o Bulgaria, Finlandia o Suecia.

Rusia sigue entendiendo de manera medieval la geopolítica, ni un solo país, espera que no te enteras mucho, ni un solo país en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, le había quitado territorio a otro por la fuerza. Espera que no te enteras ni aún así, ni siquiera USA ha quitado territorio a ningún país desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Que te cuesta entender de eso?

el puto viejo verde de Lavrov dijo el otro día, la Ue ha pasado de ser una organización económica constructiva ha comportarse de manera belicista, te traduzco:

“estos gilipollas de los europeos han pasado de estar a lo suyo con el dinero a de repente querer ser una figura geopolítica, pero que se han creído?

Siempre hemos hecho lo que nos ha salido de la polla con su dinero, queremos que siga así”

Y simplemente les están haciendo entender que hay límites y que el proxy que suponía Ucrania, lo hacía en las dos direcciones 

Por cierto otra cosa muy importante que obvias, la UE o la OTAN no se expanden. Sus miembros, voluntariamente deciden estar en ellos, y añado, por algo será.


----------



## Bartleby (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

De Lo PAÍS

*España ha acogido a los 100.000 refugiados ucranios*

El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha dicho este sábado que unos 100.000 refugiados han llegado al territorio español y se encuentran "como si estuvieran en su casa". En un acto de precampaña electoral del PSOE-A celebrado en el colegio San Isidro de Torredelcampo (Jaén), el jefe del Ejecutivo ha recordado a los ucranios que se han visto obligados a exiliarse de su país como consecuencia de la invasión rusa y que, según los datos del Ministerio de Inclusión y Seguridad Social, asciende a 100.000 personas.
Sánchez ha defendido que España ha permitido que, "en apenas 24 horas", los refugiados procedentes de la zona de conflicto "hayan accedido a sus derechos", y dicho que todos los niños ucranios que han llegado a territorio español ya pueden acceder a educación pública. "Ya son 100.000 los refugiados ucranios que ya están en nuestro país, *a los cuales les hemos habilitado en apenas 24 horas la capacidad de poder acceder a sus derechos, que los niños puedan acceder a su educación y, en definitiva, acogerles como si estuvieran en su casa*. Y desde aquí quiero de nuevo trasladar toda la solidaridad del pueblo español y, sin duda alguna, del Gobierno de España con los ucranianos", ha asegurado el presidente. (Agencias).


Muy bien, hijos de la gran puta: Los españoles comiendo mierda y malviviendo hacinados en pisos de 30 metros cuadrados, pero vamos a meter a 100.000 ucranianos en España con sus respectivas paguitas porque EJKE PUTIN HA INVADIDO UCRANIA PORQUE EJEKE ES MUY MALO.

PS, A la gente con cáncer la están tratando como si fueran perros en el veterinario porque la sanidad pública española está siendo desmontada. El hijo de la gran puta de Pedro Sanchez acaba de meter un recorte de *20.000 millones a la sanidad pública

¿Cuando se va a levantar el pueblo en armas?*


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Perdona, pero Estados Unidos lleva haciendo eso desde siempre: Irak, Siria, Libia, Sudan, Afganistán, Panamá, etc.
> Por no hablar de los golpes de estado de Chile, Argentina, El Salvador, Honduras, etc.
> O por no hablar de las continuas injerencias del gobierno americano en los gobiernos europeos. ¿O porque coño crees que Antonio le ha regalado el Sáhara a Marruecos? O de los atentados perpetrados por la OTAN en Europa occidental (red Gladio).
> 
> ...



Pasamos de @Teuro a @wireless1980 y @Theilard de Chardin y continuamos para bingo con @Abelinoz quienes serán los siguientes


----------



## Roedr (14 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



pues si lo dice el carnicero de Belgrado...


----------



## Nico (14 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Algo mas que lo confirme a parte de un twit? Gracias por el aporte.



*Lo tienes en la foto* !!, primero en la fila !!


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> El representante de Ucrania en Eurovisión al acabar la actuación ha pedido ayuda para azovstal en mariupol. Nazivision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos que ellos mismos se han declarado como la nueva generación de borregos nazis y lo que no saben es que sus ídolos los exterminarían a todos.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (14 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pues de momento los de tirando p'lante parece que ganan. y mi pregunta es:
> 
> ¿Qué coño gana el departamento de estado metiendo a Estados Unidos en una guerra nuclear?



Ese Departamento es el representante de los intereses del PANTANO y en estos momentos , parece ser que no goza de las bendiciones del estamento militar quien, subordinado constitucionaslmente al gobierno -y a uno de sus tentáculos cual es el Dep. de Estado, no tiene nada claro en su mayor parte asumir un riesgo impuesto por los intereses de una parte de la CORPORACION dueña del país.
Una situación más que compleja y enrevesada que, en otra época, se hubiera saldado por un golpe de Estado. Bonita guerrra civil intestina se desarrolla entre bambalinas de toso contra todos en el interior del Estado norteamericano.

Como dijp un ciego. Ya veremos...


----------



## risto mejido (14 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tiene su punto, pero el general de marras lleva retirado desde 2006.
> ¿Con cachaba?



no, los retiran cuando los capturan como el otro que decian que fue expulsado por pedofilo del ejercito de canada, debe ser su modus operandi, menudo pescao han cojido los rusos


----------



## pemebe (14 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para los otaneros la otan ayudaria a España en el caso de invasion de ceuta y melilla pos eso.



Es que está expresamente excluido.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1982-12535 Instrumento de Adhesión del Reino de España al Tratado del Atlántico Norte.







www.boe.es





PD; Las posesiones de Francia en Argelia si están cubiertas.

Artículo 5.
Las Partes convienen en que un ataque armado contra una o contra varias de ellas, acaecido en Europa o en América del Norte, se considerará como un ataque dirigido contra todas ellas y en consecuencia acuerdan que si tal ataque se produce, cada una de ellas, en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa individual o colectiva, reconocido por el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, asistirá a la Parte o Partes así atacadas, adoptando seguidamente, individualmente y de acuerdo con las otras Partes, las medidas que juzgue necesarias, incluso el empleo de la fuerza armada para restablecer y mantener la seguridad en la región del Atlántico Norte

Artículo 6.
A efectos del artículo 5. se considera ataque armado contra una o varias de las Partes; *un ataque armado contra el territorio de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa o en América del Norte*, *contra los departamentos franceses de Argelia, contra las fuerzas de ocupación de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa, contra las islas bajo jurisdicción de cualquiera de las Partes en la región del Atlántico Norte al Norte del Trópico de Cáncer o contra los buques o aeronaves de cualquiera de las Partes en la citada región*

Y todos los paises de la OTAN son iguales pero:

Articulo 10: Cualquier Estado así invitado puede pasar a ser parte en el Tratado *depositando su instrumento de adhesión ante el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América.* Este informará a cada una de las Partes del depósito de cada instrumento de adhesión.

Articulo 13: Pasados veinte años de vigencia del Tratado, cualquier Parte podrá, en lo que a ella concierna, *poner fin al Tratado, un año después de haber notificado su denuncia al Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América *

CUando entraron Grecia y Turquia se cambió.

i) Contra el territorio de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa o en América del Norte, contra los departamentos franceses de Argelia, contra el territorio de Turquía o contra las islas bajo jurisdicción de cualquiera de las Partes en en región del Atlántico Norte al Norte del Trópico de Cáncer.

ii) Contra las fuerzas, buques o aeronaves de cualquiera de las Partes que están en dichos territorios o sobre ellos, o en cualquiera otra región de Europa en la que estuviesen estacionadas fuerzas de ocupación de cualquiera de las Partes en la fecha en que el Tratado entró en vigor, o en el mar Mediterráneo o en la región del Atlántico Norte al Norte del Trópico de Cáncer.


----------



## NPI (14 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Brutal. Me entero ahora que mis antepasados son ucranianos.



Esto se pasa de madre, esto no es reescribir la historia a tu gusto, esto es muchísimo peor.


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2022)

Por cierto, antes os comentaba que no funcionaba la página rusa de pagos del Estado.
Ya sí funciona y he pagado mi multa.

Aquí las multas por velocidad son cuando menos curiosas.
A mí siempre me las ponen en la autopista, que está limitada a 110, y suelo ir a 130.

Por 20 km más de la velocidad establecida, la multa son 500 rublos (ahora unos 7 euros), que si pagas antes se convierte en 250 rublos (3,71 euros).


----------



## pegaso (14 May 2022)

D


vettonio dijo:


> Lo verás a cuatro.



No aguanta la economía de consumo un diesel a cuatro euros. Casi 6000 € los depósitos de un camión... No te flipes la victoria europea contra putin tiene un límite.


----------



## hartman (14 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Es que está expresamente excluido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entonces que me explique los follaotan de que coño sirve a españa que a otros paises puede pero a nosotros como nacion ojo no como politicastros....


----------



## El Mercader (14 May 2022)

Abelinoz dijo:


> Subnormal Tu Puta Madre, ahora si quieres debatimos del resto
> 
> Además de toda la bilis que tienes dentro, que deberías tomarte la medicación. Nadie ha comentado nada sobre Usa, Nadie, y me saltas con mierdas anti Imperialistas que más allá de que pueda o no pueda estar de acuerdo, básicamente me la suda, no seas chapas.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón: Sobre la puta de tu madre debatiremos el próximo día (después de habérnosla follado todos los colegas).
Hecha esta brevísima aclaración, te diré:

Respecto al tema de que nadie ha comentado nada sobre USA: ¿Años 70? ¿Tú eres gilipollas? ¿qué coño hace Estados Unidos en Irak, Siria o Libia a día 14 de mayo del 2022 (hoy)? Yo te lo digo: Ocupar los campos petrolíferos de esos países. Y sino entérate un poco.

¿Europa una figura geopolítica? Joder como te comas las pollas igual de bien que te comes la propaganda Otánica no vas a pasar hambre en la vida.

¿Que cojones dices de figura geopolítica?
Si, por ejemplo Alemania lleva ocupada desde 1945 con 25 bases americanas en su territorio (entre ellas la base de Ramstein, la más grande del mundo) y la propia constitución alemana fue redactada por Estados Unidos.

¿Tú te crees que Europa decide algo? Solo te pregunto una cosa: ¿Por qué coño Pedro Sánchez acaba de regalar el Sáhara a Marruecos encabronando con ello a nuestro principal suministrador de gas, y en medio de la mayor crisis energética de la historia?

¿A que coño llamas conspiranoico? ¿a que en Ucrania hay miles de mercenarios, armas y oficiales de la OTAN desde mucho antes de que se produjera la invasión? ¿o la Operación Gladio: Operación Gladio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre?

Y eso que en la Wikipedia lo blanquean que da gusto.

¿y que cojones me cuentas sobre las Islas Salomón? ¿lo sabes no? Yo te lo cuento: Australia y Estados Unidos acaban de amenazar con atacar las islas salomón si las mismas ponen una base militar China.... Las putas islas Salomón están a 10.000 Km de USA... *HIPOCRESÍA. *

¿De verdad piensas que Rusia quiere invadir media Europa? ¿de verdad? ¿tú sabes el costo económico, material y político que llevaría invadir y mantener territorios con una población extranjera?

Estados Unidos estuvo a punto de desatar la guerra nuclear porque Rusia amagó con poner misiles nucleares en Cuba.

Pero claro, los rusos tienen que seguir dejándose dar por culo, día si y día también.

Dices que los miembros de la OTAN se suman libremente a la misma. ¿En serio? ¿Cuantos años tienes? ¿Tú crees que el pueblo Finlandés ha decidido de pronto unirse a la OTAN después de 85 años de neutralidad porque le dan miedo los Rusos? Estoy completamente convencido de que "no" ha habido presiones ni gente de la CIA metida en el gobierno Finlandés... 

Y sabes porqué me molesto en contestarte: Pues porque soy americano. Si, americano de adopción. Y un patriota de verdad dice la verdad aunque duela. Nuestro gobierno nos está llevando a una guerra nuclear contra Rusia y yo no estoy dispuesto a ver como mi familia muere por la puta Ucrania. Tampoco estoy dispuesto a ver a mi familia muriéndose de hambre porque el hijo de la gran puta de Biden ha decidido tapar todas las mierdas de su drogadicto y pederasta hijo con una guerra. Ni voy a morir de hambre porque los hijos de puta de Wall Street lleven cien años saqueando el mundo alegando la seguridad mi patria de adopción como escusa.

Ahora piensa si estás dispuesto a morir por Ucrania. Yo, no: Yo moriría si alguien invadiera España o Estados Unidos. Yo moriría por las personas a las que amo y por la tierra que me da de comer, pero no por una guerra de mierda a 10.000 Km de distancia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 May 2022)

Australia!?


----------



## radium (14 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El territorio del Lince
> 
> 
> Dos pasos por delante China va dos pasos por delante (o veintidós, o doscientos veintidós, o dos mil doscientos veintidós) de todo el mundo,...
> ...



Los usanos se piensan que vivimos aun en los años 90. Cuando occidente dominaba el mundo.
La hegemonía occidental ha terminado, el G7 en el cual no están china ni india no importa una mierda. El consumo de materias primas, energía y el nivel de industrialización de pauses no occidentales ha subido mucho en los últimos 20 años.
Es hora de que india, china,brasil,rusia abandonen la ONU (de dominio occidental) y creen una alianza de naciones u otra organización análoga a la ONU.


----------



## Treefrog (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Coño, será el Bundestag pero el discurso debe de ser una traducción puesta porque es en ruso.



El discurso de Sahra Wagenknecht (en Alemán) lo puedes ver aqui:



"La inflación está aumentando, acabando con los ingresos y la riqueza. “Todos nos empobreceremos”, afirma el ministro de Economía. De ninguna manera: Algunos descaradamente hacen caja con la guerra. *Las compañías petroleras en Alemania obtuvieron una ganancia adicional de 1.200 millones de euros sólo en marzo*. Sin embargo, en lugar de limitar los precios como otros países, la coalición gobernante quiere subir aún más los precios a través de un embargo de petróleo. Eso no perjudica a Putin, nos perjudica a nosotros.

La diputada Wagenknecht en el parlamento, es como un diamante en la basura.
Yo me considero liberal y por lo tanto seguramente tengo mil diferencias con Sahra Wagenknecht, pero durante la plandemia no se calló la boca, criticando la barbaridad de hacer obligatoria la participación en el experimento mRNA, denunció la falta de inversión en el sistema sanitario, el cierre de camas de UCI para reforzar medidas totalitrias, y en todo momento resaltó que los trabajadores menos calificados estaban expuestos al riesgo de enfermarse, cuando la clase media alta disfrutaba de todos los servicios teletrabajando.
También fue muy crítica con la invasión de refugiados en 2015 y con la locura de la política energética de los verdes (locura apoyada por la CDU y el SPD también).

En la guerra proxy que los USA tienen montada, en Alemania sólo AFD y die Linke levantan la voz para recordarle a la gente cuales son los intereses de Alemania.


----------



## Peineto (15 May 2022)

Abelinoz, se te condena a las penas del infierno en el ignore. Es Justicia.


----------



## Pepillo (15 May 2022)

No sé si habrá salido ya por aquí, estoy en Forocoches siguiendo Eurovisión. El caso es que los participantes ucranianos han dedicado un bonito saludo nazi Azov style a los eurofans....


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> El discurso de Sahra Wagenknecht (en Alemán) lo puedes ver aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, es que me sonaba raro en ruso


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

España está arrasando en Eurovisión....salvo los Ucros 0 puntos nos dan y 12 a UK.


----------



## Oso Polar (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Camiones eléctricos ya los hay. Si fuéramos un mínimo de inteligentes todos los camiones y furgonetas de reparto urbanas ya serían eléctricos porque son más baratos en consumo.
> 
> Aviones de distancias cortas ya los hay eléctricos....y en Noruega oiga.
> 
> ...



Que locuras dices, una cosa son juguetes para algunos millonarios y otra distintas son medio de transportes de mercancías.
Asimismo me pregunto como reemplazas todos los derivados del petróleo. 
Te lo resumo la pregunta clave es el almacenamiento y depender del temperamento del medio ambiente y no hay solución hasta el momento.
El petróleo es la fuente de energía por excelencia y que incluso cuando se gasta el mismo para trasladarlo a otro punto, en donde se necesita, sigue manteniendo su relación coste/beneficio.









Cómo resolver el gran mal de la energía renovable: el almacenamiento


Estas 'start-ups' trabajan en distintos enfoques para almacenar energía a gran escala para alimentar la red cuando el viento no sopla y el Sol no brilla




www.technologyreview.es






/'\


----------



## Abelinoz (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me descojono cuando dicen que Rusia es pobre: Tienen energía, minerales y papeo... ¿que más necesitan?



atontao, los Amish tienen todo eso, y viven en el siglo XIX necesitas también tecnología y no puedes ni importarla.


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Lo curioso de las guerras de la OTAN es que dicen que la culpa siempre es de un "loco". Loco Sadam, loco Gadaffi, loco Castro, loco Assad, loco Kim Jong, loco Chavez, loco Putin. Los locos nunca son de occidente. Biden, Obama, Bush, etc son tipos cabales.

Nos tratan como a idiotas y funciona.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Los subnormales de Polonia los únicos que dan 12 pts a Ucronazis....HP.

Y ahora los Mongolos de Moldavia igual.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Serbia vota

1 pt uk
4 España.
12 Azerbaiyán.
Ukros 0

Y el sucknormal que era raro que Serbia no diera nada a Ucrania....tonto.


----------



## Plutarko (15 May 2022)

Que cojones hacéis poniendo la historia esa de mierdavision en el hilo de la guerra. ¡Un poco de dignidad! 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los subnormales de Polonia los únicos que dan 12 pts a Ucronazis....HP.
> 
> Y ahora los Mongolos de Moldavia igual.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058439



Te veo muy metido en eso de ·"Spain five points".


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

España da los 12 puntos a Azerbaián....y 0 a Ucrania.

Bien, coño.


----------



## Irene Adler (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> España da los 12 puntos a Azerbaián....y 0 a Ucrania.
> 
> Bien, coño.



Ni puntos en Eurovisión ni armas decentes… igual aún tenemos salvación 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HDR (15 May 2022)

He mirado de reojo el tema este de Eurorisión... Muy poco, porque me da una reacción alérgica.

Cuando veo este tipo de cosas me acuerdo siempre de la obra de este tipo









Lo vio venir todo.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

todos losnpaises de mierda alrededor de la mierda.esa llamada ucrania dan los puntos a uk

ya se ve por donde van...


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta de vuelta
> Esta cansado , destrozado , exhausto y horrorizado de todo lo que ha visto y sobretodo ...leido . Es verdad que todo lo que leyo estabaen cirilico y el TRADUCTOR automatico no esmuy fiable pero ha valido la pena el esfuerzo . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> 30 y tantas horas para alla , 30 y tantas horas para aca . Un conazo de viaje .
> Es verdad que viajar en primera tiene sus ventajas y entrar por la sala VIP del Sheremetievo pues como que pone . Ves ahi a la plebe haciendo cola y tu entrando con escolta , si es que la vida es injusta . Ahhh , ventajas de tener CUBAN PASSPORT ....
> ...



Pues bienvenido de vuelta al redil de la Madre Rusia...


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> He mirado de reojo el tema este de Eurorisión... Muy poco, porque me da una reacción alérgica.
> 
> Cuando veo este tipo de cosas me acuerdo siempre de la obra de este tipo
> 
> ...



El problema de Eurovisión es que las canciones son una P. mierda. Si las canciones fuera decentes sería un bonito espectáculo para ver.

Edito: coño, me acabo de enterar de que vamos terceros. Me alegro que no hayamos hecho el ridículo como de costumbre.


----------



## HDR (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El problema de Eurovisión es que las canciones son una P. mierda. Si las canciones fuera decentes sería un bonito espectáculo para ver.



Por eso digo lo que digo, por la "música", y también por la estética.


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

Jamás me interesó eurovisión, es una puta mierda.

Moriré pasando de esa mierda


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Dios mío como están estas cabecitas....camiones eléctricos



Volvo
Renault
Daf

Ya los tienen y los venden 

Scania
Tesla

Pronto los tendrán

La verdad es que estoy hasta los huevos de los que opinan sin tener ni puta idea y hablan de oidas. En 10 años no quedarán camiones de combustión más que residuales y cuando quieras apostamos ante un notario poniendo el dinero.


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Por eso digo lo que digo, por la "música", y* también por la estética.*



yo mientras salgan tías buenas en los planos no sufro por eso


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jamás me interesó eurovisión, es una puta mierda.
> 
> Moriré pasando de esa mierda



No es una mierda, simplemente las canciones son insufribles. Con canciones buenas estaría bastante bien.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las baterías necesitan Litio, las placas solares aparte del silicio, el vidrio que las recubre de muchas de ellas son de Alemania pero ya uno de los hornos de fundición de vidrio que existía ha tenido que cerrar por los precios del gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Litio hay mucho en el mundo. Ya hay desarrollándose más tecnologías aparte del litio y muy deprisa. El coste de la energía fotovoltaica y eolica es mas barata actualmente.

El control del capital de Arabia Saudi y otros en la bolsa de NY ha impedido durante décadas la investigación y desarrrollo. Ahora es imparable, las marcas de autos simplemente ya no van a desarrollar nuevos motores térmicos.


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> *Litio hay mucho en el mundo.* Ya hay desarrollándose más tecnologías aparte del litio y muy deprisa. El coste de la energía fotovoltaica y eolica es mas barata actualmente.
> 
> El control del capital de Arabia Saudi y otros en la bolsa de NY ha impedido durante décadas la investigación y desarrrollo. Ahora es imparable, las marcas de autos simplemente ya no van a desarrollar nuevos motores térmicos.



Lo que hay mucho en el mundo son los hidrocarburos, no el litio.


----------



## Berik (15 May 2022)

Nunca había visto un conflicto armando dónde se van a pasear políticos,actores, músicos a Ucrania hacer pásatela y a tomarse fotos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

Se a quedado buena noche... entre eurovisión pidiendo ayuda a unos "no-natzis" y un "no-natzi" que a matado a al menos 10 personas en usa...


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

. Turquía se ofrece a evacuar combatientes ucranianos bloqueados en la planta Azovstal

El secretario de prensa del presidente turco explicó que las personas evacuadas de la planta serían llevadas por tierra al puerto de Berdiansk y que un buque turco las llevaría a través del mar Negro hasta Estambul.


----------



## kelden (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo, si quieres, te hago un croquis, pero...es que no tengo tiempo...
> Puedes buscar, por favor, las medidas que ha tomado el gobierno ruso para frenar la caída del rublo, por favor?
> 
> Si aun así no entiendes que, si estás tomando medidas, estás manteniendo el valor de una moneda de manera ARTIFICIAL, es que no es que no quie lo entiendas, sino que te niegas en redondo a entender cualquier cosa menos lo que te dicen los que crees que estás de acuerdo, que supongo que a esos hay que darles la razón en todo...a pesar de que tampoco lo entiendas....



Del mismo modo que ARTIFICIALMENTE la han intentado hundir. Al artificio se le responde con otro artificio. Por otra parte el dolar es el gran artificio mundial de los últimos 50 años. Los dólares son papelitos. No se comen. No están respaldados en nada, literalmente. Es un acto de fe. Y como tal acto de fe, hay que combatir a los ateos a cañonazo limpio. Ya me dirás tu que hay más artificial que eso. El dólar es el cromo de Walt Disney para controlar el petróleo, pero ya no funciona, y pasa que Rusia tiene 6.000 cabezas nucleares y también las usa para sostener su moneda. Por qué los yankis güeno y los rusos malo?


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (15 May 2022)

Gana Nazicrania


----------



## Irene Adler (15 May 2022)

Ni idea, pero a Ucrania le ha dado chorrocientos mil y parece que va a ganar… el año que viene se celebra Eurovisión en Moscú 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Egam (15 May 2022)

Bueno, Eurovisión en Lviv? O Polonia?


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Perdón el Offtopic del TONGO:

Ucrania gana Eurovisión.
UK segunda.
España queda la tercera a 7 de UK.

VERGÜENZA TOTAL


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

La gente echando pestes de Que Ucrania en Twitter.


----------



## vettonio (15 May 2022)

Wokevisión: queremos pufos menos cantosos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo, si quieres, te hago un croquis, pero...es que no tengo tiempo...
> Puedes buscar, por favor, las medidas que ha tomado el gobierno ruso para frenar la caída del rublo, por favor?
> 
> Si aun así no entiendes que, si estás tomando medidas, estás manteniendo el valor de una moneda de manera ARTIFICIAL, es que no es que no quie lo entiendas, sino que te niegas en redondo a entender cualquier cosa menos lo que te dicen los que crees que estás de acuerdo, que supongo que a esos hay que darles la razón en todo...a pesar de que tampoco lo entiendas....



En cambio las sanciones comerciales y la congelación de activos eran medidas NATURALES.


----------



## manodura79 (15 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver . Cuba no es un pais pobre .



Hasta aquí pude leer. Lo siento. 
Por mi trabajo tengo que ver como en un sitio como Asturias, que no es de los más ricos de España, se tiran diariamente toneladas de comida y luego tengo que hablar con mi madre que vive en La Habana y hace meses que no puede tomarse un vaso de leche en polvo. Pero claro, como la deuda de Cuba es menor que la de España Cuba no es un país pobre.
Sigue viviendo tu personaje tranquilamente, das mucho juego en el hilo.


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

El próximo ganador de Eurovisión depende de Putin.


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

_*Nos han robado, premeditado, nuestra Channel puta vida tete

Dales cera tito Putin

#TongoEurovision*_


----------



## Mabuse (15 May 2022)

Parece que ucrania ganó eurovisión.
No me lo experaba.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Los 12 puntos del televoto español, el máximo, todos para UKR.
431 puntos televoto de 39 países .....los nazis han sacado 11 puntos de media por país del voto popular, todo cristo

Anglonazis hicieron bien su labor ante el populacho...aunque UK, sus cantantes segundos, se tienen que estar ciscando en Zelensky y su PM.


----------



## ussser (15 May 2022)

Esta propaganda eurovisiva tan barata, a que altura nos deja como seres humanos?


----------



## clapham5 (15 May 2022)

*ISLANDIA -12 points

 *


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Del mismo modo que ARTIFICIALMENTE la han intentado hundir. Al artificio se le responde con otro artificio. Por otra parte el dolar es el gran artificio mundial de los últimos 50 años. Los dólares son papelitos. No se comen. No están respaldados en nada, literalmente. Es un acto de fe. Y como tal acto de fe, hay que combatir a los ateos a cañonazo limpio. Ya me dirás tu que hay más artificial que eso. El dólar es el cromo de Walt Disney para controlar el petróleo, pero ya no funciona, y pasa que Rusia tiene 6.000 cabezas nucleares y también las usa para sostener su moneda. Por qué los yankis güeno y los rusos malo?



Yo no digo lo contrario, pero si digo que si te tienes que apoyar en armas nucleares para fortalecer tu moneda........
Eres tu quien dice que los yankis buenos o no, yo no he escrito nada de eso, cítame el momento en el que yo he dicho que la política americana es cojonuda?

La cuestión es en qué quieres asegurar tu moneda cuando, es solo un instrumento de intercambio, claro que son papelitos, tu no puedes producir todo lo que necesitas, por lo que necesitas recurrir a algún tipo de intercambio
Antes de que te adelantes y me hables del patrón oro "famoso", Rusia no está tendiendo a ello, lo que está haciendo es "congelar" su moneda de cara al exterior, eso es lo que hace que el valor no se vea afectado, no otra cosa
A mi me da igual que sea el dólar o no la moneda más importante, pero eso ocurre también con cualquier país, la cuestión REAL no es lo que quiera politicamente cada país, sino la confianza que genera una moneda en el mercado internacional
Si estáis esperando una "jugada" para que el rublo sea algo similar, me temo que tendrás que esperar sentado, porque la confianza se tarda en ganar...


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Del mismo modo que ARTIFICIALMENTE la han intentado hundir. Al artificio se le responde con otro artificio. Por otra parte el dolar es el gran artificio mundial de los últimos 50 años. Los dólares son papelitos. No se comen. No están respaldados en nada, literalmente. Es un acto de fe. Y como tal acto de fe, hay que combatir a los ateos a cañonazo limpio. Ya me dirás tu que hay más artificial que eso. El dólar es el cromo de Walt Disney para controlar el petróleo, pero ya no funciona, y pasa que Rusia tiene 6.000 cabezas nucleares y también las usa para sostener su moneda. Por qué los yankis güeno y los rusos malo?



Yo no digo lo contrario, pero si digo que si te tienes que apoyar en armas nucleares para fortalecer tu moneda........
Eres tu quien dice que los yankis buenos o no, yo no he escrito nada de eso, cítame el momento en el que yo he dicho que la política americana es cojonuda?

La cuestión es en qué quieres asegurar tu moneda cuando, es solo un instrumento de intercambio, claro que son papelitos, tu no puedes producir todo lo que necesitas, por lo que necesitas recurrir a algún tipo de intercambio
Antes de que te adelantes y me hables del patrón oro "famoso", Rusia no está tendiendo a ello, lo que está haciendo es "congelar" su moneda de cara al exterior, eso es lo que hace que el valor no se vea afectado, no otra cosa
A mi me da igual que sea el dólar o no la moneda más importante, pero eso ocurre también con cualquier país, la cuestión REAL no es lo que quiera politicamente cada país, sino la confianza que genera una moneda en el mercado internacional
Si estáis esperando una "jugada" para que el rublo sea algo similar, me temo que tendrás que esperar sentado, porque la confianza se tarda en ganar...


----------



## vettonio (15 May 2022)

Cada vez entiendo mas a Putin y a Rusia.


----------



## Peineto (15 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Esta propaganda eurovisiva tan barata, a que altura nos deja como seres humanos?



A este.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El alemán ha vuelto a llamar, y curiosamente le preocupa la comida…lagarto, lagarto…
> MOSCÚ, 13 de mayo. /TASS/. El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz llamó al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el viernes, informó el servicio de prensa del Kremlin.
> Según la parte rusa, los líderes de los dos países discutieron la situación en Ucrania, incluidas las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev, que, "de hecho, están bloqueadas" por esta última. Según Berlín, el Canciller no solo pidió una solución diplomática al conflicto, sino que también abordó el tema de la seguridad alimentaria mundial.
> 
> ...



El gas. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

Utilizaron la falsa de Bucha, la embarazada de Mariupol y ahora la ayuda para los nazis de Azovstal cuando todos ven la TV, nada es casualidad, son cosas de satanistas y control total


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los 12 puntos del televoto español, el máximo, todos para UKR.
> 431 puntos televoto de 39 países .....los nazis han sacado 11 puntos de media por país del voto popular, todo cristo
> 
> Anglonazis hicieron bien su labor ante el populacho...aunque UK, sus cantantes segundos, se tienen que estar ciscando en Zelensky y su PM.



Es muy lastimoso que Ucrania haya ganado con esa puta mierda de canción. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo mas a Putin y a Rusia.



Pero no te equivoques : son los de la otra trinchera. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

España siempre tarde. Si hubiese sabido que se iba a valorar debería haber llevado a la plantilla del Levante


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no digo lo contrario, pero si digo que si te tienes que apoyar en armas nucleares para fortalecer tu moneda........
> Eres tu quien dice que los yankis buenos o no, yo no he escrito nada de eso, cítame el momento en el que yo he dicho que la política americana es cojonuda?
> 
> La cuestión es en qué quieres asegurar tu moneda cuando, es solo un instrumento de intercambio, claro que son papelitos,



Ni siquiera. 

En realidad son bits electrónicos. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> En cambio las sanciones comerciales y la congelación de activos eran medidas NATURALES.



¿Dónde dije lo contrario?

Muy seguros no se os ve, no...


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> Si rusia hubiera instalado nukes en mexico como se lo hubiera tomado USA?
> hubiera sido interesante mas que invadir ucrania.
> un me jodes te jodo.
> 
> como con lo de cuba ah que tienes nukes en turquia bueno las ponemos en cuba.



Sin embargo EEUU no mantiene "malas relaciones" con México, a pesar del anteriior presidente de EEUU. De hecho las relaciones con España están bastante peor que con EEUU. La pregunta es ¿Qué hace Rusia para que prácticamente todos los países de Europa la teman excepto Serbia y poco más?.


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Lo de Eurovisión creo que les va a salir por el otro lado a los de la UE...
La gente parece que está hasta la polla de Ucrania en medio mundo


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



La propaganda y la manipulación es tan absolutamente descarada, burda y grosera que ya empieza a acojonar.

Europa está deslizándose otra vez hacia la catástrofe ochenta años después, y por tercera vez.


----------



## nOkia_XXI (15 May 2022)

No se si es peor que lo de Eurovisión sea un tongo, o de verdad ese sea el voto popular. Escalofriante en cualquier caso. Lo primero por la falta de escrúpulos, y lo segundo por el lavado de cerebro total al que efectivamente podría estar sometida toda la población europea.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La propaganda y la manipulación es tan absolutamente descarada, burda y grosera que ya empieza a acojonar.
> 
> Europa está deslizándose otra vez hacia la catástrofe ochenta años después, y por tercera vez.



Acojona por lo descarado, pero más acojona la idiotez, borreguismo y falta de pensamiento critico de la gente. Eso es lo más grave de todo.


----------



## ussser (15 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ojala desaparezca isisrahell a misilazos, un puto pais terrorista, sionazi y islamonazi que no respeta ni a los muertos, me cago en su estirpe, en sus muertos.



Hay ciertos hilos de Twitter en los que salta automáticamente la página para registrarse y en otros deja leer todo el hilo. En este no salta.

Huele a provocación.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (15 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Bueno, Eurovisión en Lviv? O Polonia?



Lviv anexionada a Polonia, voto. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## hartman (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo EEUU no mantiene "malas relaciones" con México, a pesar del anteriior presidente de EEUU. De hecho las relaciones con España están bastante peor que con EEUU. La pregunta es ¿Qué hace Rusia para que prácticamente todos los países de Europa la teman excepto Serbia y poco más?.



solo les birlo el 55% de su territorio en 1848 y les intervino varias veces.


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

Ni voto del jurado, ni televoto, ni hostias, aquí está el que decide quien gana eurovisión


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> No se si es peor que lo de Eurovisión sea un tongo, o de verdad ese sea el voto popular. Escalofriante en cualquier caso. Lo primero por la falta de escrúpulos, y lo segundo por el lavado de cerebro total al que efectivamente podría estar sometida toda la población europea.



Es más bien lo segundo. Y está pasando en todo occidente.

Vivo en Estados Unidos y todos, todos, absolutamente todos compran el discurso oficial.
No he encontrado ni un solo americano que se haya mostrado mínimamente critico con la versión oficial. Ni uno.

Con el único tío que he podido hablar de forma sincera es con un compañero del curro, un albañil Ucraniano de Doniesk que salió echando patas de allí y consiguió venir a vivir a Estados Unidos gracias a un familiar.

Ya no quiere quedar conmigo a tomar cervezas porque está acojonado y siempre que le preguntan que de donde es dice que de "Ucrania" (el antes decía que era Ruso), pero se calla que es de Doniesk y que apoya a Putin hasta la muerte. Desde hace tiempo, cuando hablamos me dice "Ucrania, ¡que pena!, ¡hermanos contra hermanos!" y se calla. Le veo que tiene el pánico en los ojos. Y me dice que me olvide de todo lo que hablamos antes.

Este tío fue el que me contó hace cuatro años toda la mierda de los Azov, los bombardeos y las barbaridades que les hacían.

Estamos viviendo la invasión de los ultra-cuerpos. Es grado de manipulación es ya a nivel sobrenatural.


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Hay ciertos hilos de Twitter en los que salta automáticamente la página para registrarse y en otros deja leer todo el hilo. En este no salta.
> 
> Huele a provocación.



Disidencia controlada.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Armenia musulmana dice.

Es la primera nación cristiana de la historia hija de puta!


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es una gran idea!. Yo propongo rebautizar los polvorones La Estepa como polvorones Járkov.



Y yo propongo renombrar a la "Montaña Rusa" como "Montaña Bitcoin".


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Armenia musulmana dice.
> 
> Es la primera nación cristiana de la historia hija de puta!



Acojonante: Tal y como tú dices Armenia fue el primer país cristiano del mundo.
Los cristianos son el 97% de la población de Armenia.

¿Y esta tía se considera intelectual?






Religion in Armenia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Brutal. Me entero ahora que mis antepasados son ucranianos.



Nada, que al final los 7.000 años del pueblo vasco cabalgando a traves de centurias de forma independiente queda como un pueblo con una cultura en pañales frente al Ucraniano. Pero no se asuste, según el "Institut Nova Història" son unos iletrados. hay un puelbo todavía más antiguo y que se remonta a la misma creación, puesto que, como todo el mundo sabe, Adán y Eva eran catalanes, y el paraíso terrenal sitaba en algún lugar de la geografía catalana.


----------



## cobasy (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Basura ucra en Eurovisión.
> 
> Vaya mierda de canción.



Que poco oído musical tiene Vd.


----------



## Don Pascual (15 May 2022)

El grupo ucraniano merecía el premio. Es un ganador NATO.


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Acojona por lo descarado, pero más acojona la idiotez, borreguismo y falta de pensamiento critico de la gente. Eso es lo más grave de todo.



Hombre...tu lo que quieres es que la gente piense como tu....seamos sinceros


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson



Es cierto, aunque los Godos son originarios de Suecia. Estuvieron en aquella zona antes de asaltar el Imperio Romano, aunque algunos se quedaron en Crimea (Godos de Crimea). Así que ya sabéis, además de Rusia, Ucrania y Turquía, España puede presentar títulos para imponer su soberanía en Crimea, porque como todos sabéis, los herederos de los godos están en ... España.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

EL DOCTOR PAPAYA 33 

sostenia que

CHANEL NACION NIñO EN CUBA Y FUE TRAIDO A AQUI PARA SER TRANSEXUALIZADO 









Hilo Oficial Doctor Papaya


Y creo mencionar que pudo que hablara de una asesina en concreto. Literalmente, "le reventaron el bazo a golpes". Por eso adjunté la noticia. Curiosa coincidencia, cuanto menos.




www.burbuja.info












EUROVISIÓN, EL 666 DE CHANEL







www.burbuja.info


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Armenia musulmana dice.
> 
> Es la primera nación cristiana de la historia hija de puta!


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo EEUU no mantiene "malas relaciones" con México, a pesar del anteriior presidente de EEUU. De hecho las relaciones con España están bastante peor que con EEUU. La pregunta es ¿Qué hace Rusia para que prácticamente todos los países de Europa la teman excepto Serbia y poco más?.



No dejarse invadir. Cada siglo Rusia ha sido invadida, polacos, suecos, franceses, alemanes (dos veces en el XX); USA misma no ha tenido ningún empacho en declarar lo necesario que es destruir Rusia y todos los europeos lo han apoyado. A Uds. los engañan con la estupidez de que Rusia quiere invadir Europa, como si hubiere algo de valor en esas tierras; y por eso les remachan ese cuento de que Ucrania es Europa , cuando en realidad lo único que quieren son sus recursos naturales.


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

No defiendo a Trump, pero acordémonos de lo que decía sobre los demócratas hace unos años:

*Trump warns of World War III if Clinton is elected*








Trump warns of World War III if Clinton is elected


Donald Trump warned in an interview Tuesday that Hillary Clinton's policies as president to address the Syrian conflict would lead to World War III, arguing the Democratic nominee would draw the US into armed confrontation with Russia, Syria and Iran.




www.cnn.com





*Trump warns senators ‘looking to start World War III’ *








Trump warns senators ‘looking to start World War III’


President Donald Trump defended his executive order on immigration and refugee policy Sunday afternoon in two tweets, posted at around the same time the White House released a statement from the pr…




thehill.com





Había muchos más artículos antes sobre este tema en Google, pero resulta que han desaparecido.

Esto acojona: Trump estuvo cinco años advirtiendo de que los demócratas americanos nos conducirían a la tercera guerra mundial, ya que la misma estaba en su agenda.

En los correos de Wikileaks, Hillary Clinton decía literalmente: Cuando me elijan presidenta no sé si empezaré la tercera guerra mundial contra Rusia o contra China primero.

¿Que os parece?


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que locuras dices, una cosa son juguetes para algunos millonarios y otra distintas son medio de transportes de mercancías.
> Asimismo me pregunto como reemplazas todos los derivados del petróleo.
> Te lo resumo la pregunta clave es el almacenamiento y depender del temperamento del medio ambiente y no hay solución hasta el momento.
> El petróleo es la fuente de energía por excelencia y que incluso cuando se gasta el mismo para trasladarlo a otro punto, en donde se necesita, sigue manteniendo su relación coste/beneficio.
> ...



Ya he contestado a otro compañero las marcas de camiones que hay electricos y funcionando. Amazon por ejemplo se ha pasado al tte electrico.

Sí...como tú dices lo principal o la clave es el almacenamiento. Es lo que ahora encarece un vehículo electrico con respecto a uno de combustión. Pero en 5 años de uso en coches se igualaba el coste, ahora es en tres. En camiones con uso intensivo será la mitad.

Respecto al almacenamiento ya he dicho, baja el precio kw un 15% anual. Eso es mucho. Para autos y camiones ya es una realidad. Para grandes barcos se está implementando pero aun faltan 5 años. Para aviones pequeños ya está también.

Sigo ofreciendo apuesta ante notario que en 10 años el 75% de los camiones vendidos en EU serán eléctricos puros.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> He mirado de reojo el tema este de Eurorisión... Muy poco, porque me da una reacción alérgica.
> 
> Cuando veo este tipo de cosas me acuerdo siempre de la obra de este tipo
> 
> ...



Cuidado, el festival se lo toman bastane en serio en Europa Occidental.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El problema de Eurovisión es que las canciones son una P. mierda. Si las canciones fuera decentes sería un bonito espectáculo para ver.
> 
> Edito: coño, me acabo de enterar de que vamos terceros. Me alegro que no hayamos hecho el ridículo como de costumbre.



Es un poco raro, normalmente la mitad de los países no quieren ganar, por los gastos que conllevan y lo poco que rentabilizan la inversión al carecer de publicidad. Pero cuando echan la carne al asador suelen haber posibilidades. Parece que una vez cada quince años España lo intenta.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Bueno, Eurovisión en Lviv? O Polonia?



Se ha ofrecido Madrid.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El próximo ganador de Eurovisión depende de Putin.



O gana Rusia, o invado a todos y gana Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Es muy lastimoso que Ucrania haya ganado con esa puta mierda de canción.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



España tercera a 6 puntos de Reino Unido, sin la "vitaminación" de Ucrania ¿Hubiera ganado España?.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

nOkia_XXI dijo:


> No se si es peor que lo de Eurovisión sea un tongo, o de verdad ese sea el voto popular. Escalofriante en cualquier caso. Lo primero por la falta de escrúpulos, y lo segundo por el lavado de cerebro total al que efectivamente podría estar sometida toda la población europea.



Puedes echar todas las pestes que quieras, pero el Pueblo Europeo es sobeano de votar lo que le de la gana. Los "sistemas democráticos" tienen estas cosas, no es que sea la panacea porque al final es una especie de "dictadura de la mediocridad", pero recuerda: El sistema democrático es el menos malo de todos, porque bueno no hay ninguno. ¿Acaso prefiere un sistema despótico que todo lo que haga lo "haga por el pueblo, pero sin el pueblo"?.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Otro que vive en babia. Jaguar a partir de 2025 todo electrico. Stellantis ya no desarrolla más motores térmicos. Volkswagen tampoco. Solo reutilizan los ya diseñados. Volvo ya te digo.

Estoy alucinado con vosotros. Se nota q no seguís el mundo del motor.

Sigo apostando. 2030 75% vehiculos vendidos en EU seran electricos, lonhago ante notario nenazas que es lo que sois.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> solo les birlo el 55% de su territorio en 1848 y les intervino varias veces.



Cierto, pero todas las soflamas de AMLO son contra España, porque parece que tiene muy buena sintonía con el Papa Argentino, que erea al otro a el que iban sus soflamas.


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya he contestado a otro compañero las marcas de camiones que hay electricos y funcionando. Amazon por ejemplo se ha pasado al tte electrico.
> 
> Sí...como tú dices lo principal o la clave es el almacenamiento. Es lo que ahora encarece un vehículo electrico con respecto a uno de combustión. Pero en 5 años de uso en coches se igualaba el coste, ahora es en tres. En camiones con uso intensivo será la mitad.
> 
> ...



Hace unos años leí que para generar la suficiente energia mediante renovables para abastecer a todo Estados Unidos, habría coger el 90% de la superficie del mismo (incluyendo tierras cultivables) y llenarlo de paneles solares y de molinillos. Es decir: Decían que no era viable.

Otra cosa es que se construyan 10.000 centrales nucleares, pero entonces, estadísticamente, vas a tener alguna "fiesta" a 25.000 Sieverts por segundo cada poco timpo.

Solo la ciudad de Nueva York y su área metropolitana (Tri-Estate) gasta *3.856 billones (europeos) de Btus* de energía por año (un BTU es igual a 1055 Julios).

Sin ser experto me temo que la "transición verde" es literalmente imposible.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> No dejarse invadir. Cada siglo Rusia ha sido invadida, polacos, suecos, franceses, alemanes (dos veces en el XX); USA misma no ha tenido ningún empacho en declarar lo necesario que es destruir Rusia y todos los europeos lo han apoyado. A Uds. los engañan con la estupidez de que Rusia quiere invadir Europa, como si hubiere algo de valor en esas tierras; y por eso les remachan ese cuento de que Ucrania es Europa , cuando en realidad lo único que quieren son sus recursos naturales.



Bueno, también quería los 40 millones de habitantes, pero en caso de querer solo los recursos naturales entonces estamos hablando de la típica rapiña de toda la vida. A ver, Putin se quejó que por desavenencias históricas, Rusia no tenía 500 millones de habitantes y que solo se había quedado en 144. Llevamos diciendo desde el minuto uno de la invasión que es difícil entender el "órdago" ruso al sistema global, porque Rusia a día de hoy carece de credenciales para ser potencia dominante ni nada que se le parezca. Sencillamente carecen de la masa crítica demográfica, industrial, tecnológica e intelectual para serlo y suena a chiste que intenten hacerlo. Otra cosa es China, que si que tiene credenciales más que de sobra para intentar ser potencia hegemónica. Con menos "boletos" que los que tiene hoy China, en el siglo pasado, Alemania lo intentó 2 veces por las bravas.

Rusia (144) + la UE (447) dan para casi 600 millones de habitantes, y sí, aquí si hay recursos naturales, masa demográfica, capacidad industrial, capacidad tecnológica (es lo mas débil) e intelectual para ser la potencia dominante. ¿Será ese el "suelo húmedo de Putin"?. Aunque dijo 500, quizás su "Lebensraum" sean todos los eslavos y los germanos, dejando fuera a latinos y anglos.


----------



## Trilobite (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Otro que vive en babia. Jaguar a partir de 2025 todo electrico. Stellantis ya no desarrolla más motores térmicos. Volkswagen tampoco. Solo reutilizan los ya diseñados. Volvo ya te digo.
> 
> Estoy alucinado con vosotros. Se nota q no seguís el mundo del motor.
> 
> Sigo apostando. 2030 75% vehiculos vendidos en EU seran electricos, lonhago ante notario nenazas que es lo que sois.



¿Pero cuantos vehículos se venderán? ¿Hay litio suficiente y/o capacidad de extracción para mantener el tamño del sector automovilístico o nos dirigimos a un escenario parecido al de principios y mediados del siglo XX, donde la gente con dinero podía permitirse un coche y el resto en tranvía?

El apóstol del apocalípsis Antonio Turiel decía en un vídeo no hace mucho que habría que multiplicar por 120 la porducción de litio para sustituir el parque automovilístico.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace unos años leí que para generar la suficiente energia mediante renovables para abastecer a todo Estados Unidos, habría coger el 90% de la superficie del mismo (incluyendo tierras cultivables) y llenarlo de paneles solares y de molinillos. Es decir: Decían que no era viable.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se construyan 10.000 centrales nucleares, pero entonces, estadísticamente, vas a tener alguna "fiesta" a 25.000 Sieverts por segundo cada poco timpo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, me gusta porque argumentas y con quien argumenta se le puede convencer.

Te doy un dato, una placa fotovoltaica creo que mide menos de 1 m². Son de 450w actualmente. 

Multiplica el consumo anual entre 450 w ponle solo 3 horas diarias de rendimiento. 450 w x 3 x 365 .

Recuerda que 1km² son 10⁶ m².

Ahora calcula la superficie necesaria para Nueva York.

Te doy una pista, una familia de 4 personas necesita unos 13 kw de placas para ser independientes. Eso significa que 13x 2,5 =32,5 m² por cada cuatro personas.

Pon que sea el doble por considerar toda la ciudad incluida industria...pon 100m² por lo alto cada 4 personas cola parte contratante de ciudad.

25.000.000 millones por 25 m² son 512.000.000 millones de m2

Si aplicáramos coeficientes de simultaneidad adecuados y quitando las exageraciones seguramente la cifra sea la cuarta parte. Pon eólica simultánea además y aun menos.

Singapur ya lo está haciendo...en Australia. UK en Marruecos. Se están equivocando ?
Necesitará uno media Australia y el otro 3 Marruecos ?....parece que no

Perdón por el offtopic. El resto en privado o en otro hilo para no enmerdar este q es de guerra. Un saludo


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1058536



Pues eso. CRISTIANA


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España tercera a 6 puntos de Reino Unido, sin la "vitaminación" de Ucrania ¿Hubiera ganado España?.



Tú mismo respondes. Hubiera ganado Uk por 6 puntos. Hubiéramos sido 2º.


----------



## Mabuse (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La verdad es que me importa bastante poco lo que pase en Eurovisión.
> No veo la Tv y menos eso. No recuerdo haberlo visto completo nunca.



¿Ni de niño? En mi infancia era un acontecimiento que reunía a varias familias en una especie de fiesta televisiva. Todas esas ilusiones eran humo.


----------



## vettonio (15 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Pero no te equivoques : son los de la otra trinchera.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk



Siempre he pretendido que mis equivocaciones sean mías. Igual que mis aciertos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Menudo temazo el de Ucrania en Eurovisión, se me iban los pies. Y parecían majos los chavales también, trabajadores y defensores de la OTAN.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Y al que no le guste mejor que se vaya acostumbrando porque este verano la van a poner en todos los guateques y verbenas de los pueblos. Yo me voy a hinchar a bailar con la parienta.


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

*"Era la única forma de acabar con el reinado infernal del Azov sobre Mariúpol"*






© Sputnik / Evgeny Kotenko

Evgueni Davidiuk trabajó 45 años en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, pero considera un milagro de Dios haber huido vivo del asedio de Mariúpol.

El 6 de abril los cristianos ortodoxos celebran la Anunciación, pero para Evgueni Davidiuk este día también está marcado por otro milagro: él y su esposa, Anna, lograron escapar de Mariúpol a través de Novoazovsk, una ciudad controlada por las milicias de Donetsk, y acabaron en un hospital de la ciudad de Sebastopol, en Crimea.
Anna da gracias a Dios por la forma en que ella y su marido lograron sobrevivir y sugiere ahora que los nacionalistas del Azov* simplemente *utilizaron a los residentes de Mariúpol para dar rienda suelta al odio* que tenían hacia cualquiera que se alineara con cualquier cosa remotamente rusa: crimeos, gente de Donbás o cualquier otra persona.

*El Azov en Mariúpol*
El bloque de apartamentos en el que vivían en Mariúpol fue dañado por una bomba que tenía como objetivo la maquinaria bélica del batallón Azov en un patio cercano. El edificio está situado en la calle Azovstalskaya, a solo una parada de autobús de la ahora mundialmente famosa planta siderúrgica Azovstal, donde Davidiuk trabajó durante unas cinco décadas.

Las mujeres de la zona, cuenta Davidiuk, *suplicaron de rodillas a los militantes del Azov* que no colocaran su equipo militar en el patio del bloque. Pero sus ruegos cayeron en saco roto.

"Se ve claramente la insignia que tienen. Tienen al diablo allí", dice, recordando los tanques y los transportes blindados colocados en su patio trasero, visibles desde su ventana.
Después de haber estacionado su vehículo blindado de transporte de personal junto a los complejos de apartamentos, que usaron como escudo, los edificios resultaron dañados en los ataques. Pero los militantes del Azov sobrevivieron a los ataques al refugiarse en los apartamentos de los residentes locales, y *posteriormente huyeron*.

Davidiuk los recuerda muy bien: los matones del Azov entraron en el apartamento de sus vecinos para montar allí su punto de fuego.

"Son monstruos. Para que quede claro cómo trataban a la gente corriente — ocuparon los apartamentos de la esquina [de nuestra casa], y en el quinto piso había un hombre paralítico, postrado en la cama desde hacía unos cinco años. Entraron por la fuerza, rompieron la ventana y colocaron sus armas allí. Su mujer —me lo contó ella misma— pidió que lo llevaran a otra habitación. Y ellos dijeron: 'No, dejadlo aquí con nosotros, será más divertido'", recuerda Davidiuk.

Por la noche los combatientes empezaron a colocar minas, aparentemente con el único fin de que la gente corriente que vivía cerca las pisara, añade el hombre.

"Los primeros en pisar una mina fueron un padre y su hijo. Estaban entrando en el patio desde la [calle] Azovstalskaya, e inmediatamente se desplomaron. Luego, un coche que circulaba por la calle Azovstalskaya voló por los aires. La gente, de alguna manera, consiguió salir arrastrándose, estaba aturdida. Y los combatientes del Azov se limitaban a mirar y a reírse de ello. *Era un cierto tipo de entretenimiento para ellos*", cuenta Davidiuk.

*De regreso a 2015*
Pero todo empezó mucho antes de abril de 2022. Mariúpol conoció la verdadera naturaleza de los combatientes del Azov en 2015, cuando el distrito de Vostochni de la ciudad fue bombardeado.

"Ellos [los militantes del Azov] lo hicieron, lo hicieron a propósito. Mi amigo de allí me dijo que salió de allí y vio *un aparcamiento sembrado de muertos*, aquí y allá", cuenta David.

Unos minutos después, según su amigo, llegaron allí unos hombres, uno de ellos hablaba inglés y otro que decía ser el jefe del batallón. Resultó que habían venido a comprobar las consecuencias del ataque. Los dos afirmaron que el bombardeo era obra de las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD).

"Pero justo una semana después, también hubo un ataque dirigido al pueblo de Sartana [en la región de Donetsk]. El jefe del Sector Derecho llegó allí, y cuando la gente le preguntó si la RPD había atacado el pueblo, dijo que las fuerzas de la RPD no tenían el tipo de arma que podía alcanzar al pueblo. Se le escapó. Él mismo dijo que en 2015 la RPD no tenía el armamento necesario para llegar a Vostochni", dice Davidiuk.

*Ocho años de horror*
Desde 2015, continúa el hombre, Mariúpol ha estado "infestada" de nacionalistas: *recibían dinero para comprar apartamentos*, luego formaban familias y se enraizaban allí para luego emerger en el momento crucial.


Davidiuk recuerda que los combatientes del Azov se apoderaron de una escuela cerca de la planta de Azovstal, convirtiéndola en su base. Esta escuela, dice, estaba conectada a la planta siderúrgica a través de un túnel subterráneo.

"Ellos [los matones del Azov] secuestraban a gente. [Las personas] desaparecían y nunca volvían a aparecer. En 2014, 175 personas desaparecieron. Nadie sabía dónde estaban", continúa Davidiuk
Según él, ni una sola de las atrocidades cometidas por los combatientes del Azov recibió la atención de los medios de comunicación ucranianos. Y a lo largo de estos ocho años *no pararon de cometer sus atrocidades*. Dicho esto, Davidiuk incluso confesó que reviviría los aterradores días del asedio de Mariúpol de 2022 solo para poner fin a lo que estaba ocurriendo desde 2014.

*La única salida*
Tanto Davidiuk como su esposa —que está cubierta de puntos de sutura tras escapar del refugio de bombas de Mariúpol— coinciden amargamente en que Rusia no tenía más opción que lanzar la operación militar.

"[Los nacionalistas] estaban preparados para atacar. Tanto el Reino Unido como EEUU les prometieron armas nucleares. ¡Esto no es un parloteo! Lo hicieron. Y esos monstruos las habrían utilizado", concluye Davidiuk.
Davidiuk y su esposa escaparon de Mariúpol con la ayuda de un hombre que llevaba alimentos y artículos de primera necesidad al refugio antibombas del hospital. Allí, Davidiuk se encontró con unas 35 personas que milagrosamente lograron salir de Azovstal.

Los civiles de Azovstal fueron llevados allí por los nacionalistas, que tomaron a personas del distrito de Vostochni y prometieron llevarlas a un lugar seguro, dice Davidiuk. El "lugar seguro" resultó ser el refugio antibombas de la malograda planta siderúrgica.

Según el Kremlin, los nacionalistas están utilizando a los civiles como escudo humano, ya que las fuerzas rusas han rodeado la planta pero se han abstenido de asaltarla. De hecho, los propios nacionalistas se negaron en muchos casos a liberar a los civiles que están con ellos.
Anna dice que los habitantes de Mariúpol *no son más que una "biomasa, un escudo humano"* para los combatientes del Azov. Y como todavía hay personas atrapadas en Azovstal, teme que los combatientes las utilicen como tales.

"Lo que ocurrió en Mariúpol es un infierno, un verdadero infierno. Nunca desearía que nadie viviera algo así. Ni siquiera a mi peor enemigo", dice.
_*Organización extremista prohibida en Rusia y otros países._


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Tenemos que el presidente de Finlandia llamó ayer a Putin para ser la nueva Ucrania. 
El ruso le dijo que nadie amenaza a Finlandia y que apostar por el enfrentamiento, un error.
De primeras, Rusia, por impago, cortó la energía eléctrica a su trastornado vecino nórdico,
que importa de Rusia 10% de la electricidad que consume. La historia presume de repetir...


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

MOSCÚ, 15 de mayo. /TASS/. La Federación Rusa le aseguró a los EE. UU. que no capitularía en Ucrania, dijo el embajador ruso en los EE. UU., Anatoly Antonov, al canal Soloviev Live TV.

"Decimos con firmeza y claridad y confiamos inequívocamente que, al menos, los diplomáticos rusos que trabajan aquí, nunca habrá ninguna capitulación", dijo el diplomático. “Confiamos en que todos los objetivos trazados por el comandante en jefe supremo ante nuestras fuerzas armadas serán completamente alcanzados. Nunca nos daremos por vencidos, no daremos marcha atrás”, agregó.

El embajador señaló que los objetivos y tareas de la operación militar especial de Rusia están claramente definidos. "Todo lo que queremos es la ausencia de cualquier amenaza para la Federación Rusa desde suelo ucraniano", señaló.

El enviado señaló que Estados Unidos se está metiendo cada vez más en el conflicto con consecuencias impredecibles. "Sin embargo, hoy en día la situación es altamente peligrosa. Estados Unidos se está metiendo cada vez más en el conflicto con las consecuencias más impredecibles para las relaciones entre dos potencias nucleares", añadió.


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

...Y, el hombre del MIC y jefe del Pentágono, le pidió un alto al fuego en Ucrania a Sergei Shoigu,
ministro de la Defensa de Rusia. Anteriormente, Zelenski dijo estar dispuesto a reunirse con Putin 
“sin ultimátums”. Al mismo tiempo que Francia y Alemania pidieron también una solución pacífica.

Para rematar, comentan, que en 'eurovisión' pidieron "ayuda para Azovtal" y los fineses homenajean
al budismo, hinduismo o la pachamana... Está claro que piden cacao...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin embargo EEUU no mantiene "malas relaciones" con México, a pesar del anteriior presidente de EEUU. De hecho las relaciones con España están bastante peor que con EEUU. La pregunta es ¿Qué hace Rusia para que prácticamente todos los países de Europa la teman excepto Serbia y poco más?.



Yo no veo que hayan tenido un comportamiento agresivo hacia nadie durante estos años desde la perestroika. La pregunta es mas bien que es lo que ha hecho estados unidos por detras para conseguir expandir la OTAN?


----------



## España1 (15 May 2022)

Vamos, que no he seguido Eurovisión porque es mierda NWO, vengo al hilo de la guerra…


y tres tazas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

En 1969, cuando se celebró en España, ganaron 4…y curiosamente para sorpresa de los espectadores había 4 trofeos preparados (la explicación oficial es para tontos). Ese día el que quiso se dio cuenta que era todo un festival amañado…


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

Si quieren sustituir todo el trafico rodado de vehículos con motor de combustión interna por los eléctricos... a corto plazo se fumarán todo el litio del planeta. Eso sin preguntarse de dónde van a sacar la energía para moverlo todo, si no vas a usar combustibles fósiles.

Que no engañen a nadie. La transición energética en realidad es consumir menos. De ese se trata, y no de pasar de un modelo a otro como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## John Nash (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si quieren sustituir todo el trafico rodado de vehículos con motor de combustión interna por los eléctricos... a corto plazo se fumarán todo el litio del planeta. Eso sin preguntarse de dónde van a sacar la energía para moverlo todo, si no vas a usar combustibles fósiles.
> 
> Que no engañen a nadie. La transición energética en realidad es consumir menos. De ese se trata, y no de pasar de un modelo a otro como si nada hubiera pasado.



La transición energética, como bien intuyes es en realidad una transición socioeconomica mayor. Se trata de que consuman los de arriba "as usual" y que los demás se vuelvan miserables energéticos y se endeuden por respirar o beber agua potable. No será una elección sino una imposición y acusarán de negacionista o terrorista a aquel que ponga algún reparo.


----------



## John Nash (15 May 2022)

En cuanto se retiran al catre en la escuela de las Américas, el hilo se vuelve más respirable. Es flagrante.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si quieren sustituir todo el trafico rodado de vehículos con motor de combustión interna por los eléctricos... a corto plazo se fumarán todo el litio del planeta. Eso sin preguntarse de dónde van a sacar la energía para moverlo todo, si no vas a usar combustibles fósiles.
> 
> Que no engañen a nadie. La transición energética en realidad es consumir menos. De ese se trata, y no de pasar de un modelo a otro como si nada hubiera pasado.



Volvemos al siglo xix pero con internet, la era tecno-neoromanticista la llamaria yo.

ordenadores de 1000 tb instalados en carrozas tiradas por percherones y guiadas por cocheros robots.

el quiñón de leña a 1000 eur
la tonelada de estiercol a 500 eur
el viaje a ny en clipper 5000 eur.
un caballo alazan 12000 eur.
pura sangre 60000 eur.
un pollino para el dia a dia 5000 eur
1 kg de avena 100 eur.

nos espera un futuro tecnoretrofuturista.


----------



## ussser (15 May 2022)

Lo que quieren es que paguemos bus.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Volvo
> Renault
> Daf
> 
> ...



Que sí que sí campeón que los venden por millares, por eso en tu Noruega ya tan diciendo que mejor dejen los coches a pilas en casa y usen el transporte público, en 10 años quedarán motores de combustión residuales y volverá el tílburi


----------



## Triyuga (15 May 2022)

*El Pentágono realizó experimentos con ciudadanos ucranianos en un hospital psiquiátrico junto a Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead*






El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia aseguró este viernes que cuenta con evidencias de que el Pentágono, junto a empresas como Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead, realizaban experimentos con ciudadanos ucranianos en un hospital psiquiátrico cerca de la ciudad de Járkov. “Hemos recibido nueva información que revela detalles de los experimentos inhumanos del Pentágono con ciudadanos ucranianos en el Hospital Psiquiátrico N.º 1 en la localidad de Strelechie”, afirmó Ígor Kirílov, jefe de las tropas de protección radiológica, química y biológica de Rusia.
Según Kirílov, EE.UU. intentó ocultar la participación de sus expertos en los experimentos biológicos, llegando al territorio ucraniano a través de terceros países. En enero de este año, los expertos extranjeros fueron evacuados de emergencia, mientras que los equipos y fármacos utilizados fueron transportados a las provincias occidentales de Ucrania.
El representante de la cartera de Defensa también informó que las farmacéuticas Pfizer y Moderna estaban involucradas en las actividades biológico-militares del Pentágono en Ucrania. Según Kirílov, las compañías participaban en el esquema estadounidense y la base legal para financiar las investigaciones se formuló a través de los órganos ejecutivos estadounidenses. Los experimentos se llevaban a cabo con fondos federales, al tiempo que se atraía el dinero a través de poderosas ONG’s.







“En la trama están implicadas importantes empresas farmacéuticas, como Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y la empresa Gilead, afiliada al Ejército estadounidense. Los expertos estadounidenses están trabajando para probar nuevos medicamentos que eluden las normas de seguridad internacionales”, denunció el representante.
Tal práctica permitía a las compañías mencionadas reducir considerablemente los costos para realizar investigaciones. Kirílov señaló que la participación de ciertas ONG y farmacéuticas, así como el aumento de sus ingresos financió en parte campañas electorales de miembros del Partido Demócrata. Por su parte, las estructuras del poder ucranianas se encargaban de ocultar las actividades ilícitas, realizar ensayos clínicos y de campo, y proporcionar el material biológico necesario, por lo que calificó a Ucrania como un “polígono” que el Occidente anglosajón utiliza para elaborar componentes de armas biológicas y ensayar nuevos fármacos.
Por otra parte, Alemania y Polonia figuran entre los países de la OTAN que también realizaban sus proyectos biológicos en Ucrania. En particular, los epidemiólogos del Instituto de Microbiología de las Fuerzas Armadas de Alemania se habrían llevado alrededor de 3.500 pruebas de suero sanguíneo de residentes ucranianos en 25 provincias del país de 2016 a 2019. El involucramiento de instituciones afiliadas con la Bundeswehr “confirma la orientación militar de las investigaciones biológicas realizadas” y “plantea interrogantes sobre los objetivos” perseguidos por los militares alemanes, destacó Kirílov. Los documentos analizados revelan que Varsovia proporcionó financiamiento a la Universidad de Medicina de la ciudad de Lviv en Ucrania que incluye el Instituto de Epidemiología e Higiene, participante en los proyectos biológico-militares de EE.UU. Dicha entidad realiza cursos de capacitación de especialistas para trabajar con materiales y tecnologías de doble uso, detalló Kirílov.










El Pentágono realizó experimentos con ciudadanos ucranianos en un hospital psiquiátrico junto a Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

La hostia que se van a llevar los chicos de la renovable va a ser épica, con 8 mil millones van a mantenernos con placas solares y molinillos (que por supuesto fabrican y transportan con hidrógeno) y abonando la tierra con caca de vaca


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

En Libia no se estabilizará la situación hasta que no les llegue el coche eléctrico


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No exactamente desde el 2006, pero si esta retirado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se retiran del servicio activo, no del mercado. Sus conocimientos son bien valorados. Y así redondean la pensión.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

Hoy me he enterado de esto... viene de público, no se si hay más fuentes, no recuerdo ver la noticia cuando salió.









Nazis del FNI ligados al Batallón Azov pidieron fondos para el francotirador que planeó matar a Sánchez


Manuel Murillo, que buscó ayuda en grupos de WhatsApp para asesinar al presidente del Gobierno, participaba desde marzo de 2018 en reuniones del partido nazi Frente Nacional Identitario (FNI), liderado por un exmilitar español y asociado a paramilitares ucranianos y ultras polacos e italianos...




www.publico.es


----------



## Liquamen (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Serbia vota
> 
> 1 pt uk
> 4 España.
> ...



El público serbio le ha dado 7 puntos a los ucros, una de las puntuaciones más altas, pero nada, que les odian como nos cuentan por aquí.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Después de la batalla


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda La calle Taganrog rodea Mariupol marcando una frontera tras la cual comienzan los campos y las localidades suburbanas. En el distrito reside…




slavyangrad.es











Después de la batalla


15/05/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


La calle Taganrog rodea Mariupol marcando una frontera tras la cual comienzan los campos y las localidades suburbanas. En el distrito residencial Vostochny, todos los edificios de los bloques exteriores están dañados o derruidos. Varios edificios de nueve pisos parecen la letra П: se han colapsado secciones enteras, pero, por alguna razón, han sobrevivido los tejados. Fue aquí donde, durante casi un mes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Azov mantuvieron la defensa. Por una extraña ironía del destino, el microdistrito Vostochny fue asaltado por el batallón Vostok.

Durante un mes, solo se pudo avanzar metro a metro, de los talleres y grandes tanques a la refinería y finalmente a los edificios de nueve pisos. Es mucho. Pero el cálculo era correcto, estos desgraciados edificios fueron la clave, la base de la defensa de todo el barrio. Cuando las tropas ucranianas fueron expulsadas de ellos, no se quedaron por el barrio, se refugiaron en Azovstal. El 80% de los edificios ha sobrevivido, en muchos de ellos incluso hay cristales. Pero, aun así, el olor a muerte persiste en la calle Taganrog, se siente incluso al pasar conduciendo. Bajo los escombros y en los sótanos había docenas, puede que cientos, de muertos: civiles y soldados. Ahora, un destacamentos del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la región de Tula trabaja en los escombros. El cemento destruido es trasladado a un lugar específico destinado para ello en camiones.

El jefe del centro de rescate del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Tula, el coronel Evgeny Orlov, explica lo básico del desmantelamiento de las ruinas. “En primer lugar, el edificio tiene que ser examinado por los ingenieros, determinar qué se puede limpiar y cómo hacerlo para prevenir un colapso”. Nos encontramos bajo la fachada de un edificio que parece una tarta a la que se le ha cortado un trozo, toda una sección de apartamentos. El viento del mar de Azov sopla y remueve las chaquetas de los niños que aún están colgadas en el tendedero de lo que en algún momento fue un apartamento en el noveno piso. Las paredes se han colapsado, pero las chaquetas siguen ahí y eso es algo que no alcanzo a entender.

Las puertas de la entrada están intactas y cerradas, en algunas partes hay muebles y papel pintado arrancado de la pared. Según los vecinos, bajo los escombros de este edificio deberían estar los cuerpos de tres personas. Se sabe incluso el piso y la puerta. Así que el trabajo de las grúas está siendo controlado. Pregunto al coronel lo más importante: “¿Puede dar una valoración preliminar sobre si esta vivienda podrá ser reconstruida o tendrá que ser demolida?”

El coronel suspira: “Por supuesto, decidirá la comisión, pero supongo que parte de este edificio, varios portales, podrán ser preservados y reconstruidos”.

El equipo de rescate de Tula ha estado trabajando aquí durante tres semanas. Ya han podido rescatar los cuerpos de 25 civiles para que puedan ser enterrados, además de cientos de piezas de munición.

Las unidades del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia tienen también una misión humanitaria. Por ejemplo, han preparado baños para los residentes de Mariupol. La población no ha podido darse una ducha decente en varios meses y el agua en la ciudad es lo más preciado. Cerca de los edificios de nueve pisos, donde el grupo de asalto de Vostok sobrevivió durante 17 días rodeado, hay un tanque de agua en el que la población local hace una inmensa cola. Un poco más lejos, detrás de la escuela sin ventanas, hay algo parecido a un parque. Los niños juegan en los columpios y los adultos están al sol. El ruido del generador cargando más de cien teléfonos y tables parece un martillo. Un hombre, Alexey, corta el pelo a su perra Dusya y dice: “En el sótano se ha puesto como una cerda, pero ahora, gracias a los chicos del Ministerio de Emergencias, todo está en orden”.



Cerca de ahí, al final de la arena, están sentados Irina y Dmitry. Esperan que la electricidad vuelva a la ciudad. Ya hay rumores de que está al llegar, aunque los zapadores de la RPD acaban de terminar de limpiar las líneas de alta tensión. “Ya estamos acostumbrados a estar sin luz, claro”, me dice Irina. “Ya no podemos ni ver el shashlik sin pan y la carne frita. ¿Qué más se puede cocinar en el fuego?”

Cuando se cortó la electricidad a principios de marzo, los supermercados empezaron a distribuir todo lo que tenían en los congeladores. En algunas zonas, la población lo cogió por su cuenta, nadie les puede condenar por ello. La primavera fue fría, así que la carne congelada se pudo preservar durante un par de meses y resultó ser una salvación contra el hambre.

En el edificio en el que viven mis interlocutores solo resultaron dañados algunos apartamentos en los pisos superiores. Pero, según los expertos, no hay problema. Se limpiarán las paredes, se cambiarán el tejado y las tuberías y todo puede hacerse en una semana.

Visitamos a los zapadores, que trabajan bajo las paredes de un edificio. La munición está alineada en el suelo. Se trata de la munición encontrada entre las ruinas de los edificios. Son los restos del arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionalistas. Son proyectiles y minas que no explotaron. La petición más habitual de la población local es “¡Ayuda! Tenemos un proyectil en las escaleras, al lado del contenedor de basuras”. Y la respuesta estándar: “No lo toquéis, estaremos ahí ahora mismo”.

Extraoficialmente, pregunto a uno de los zapadores: “¿Cómo te ha dejado tu familia venir aquí?”

Ríe: “Tengo dos hermanos luchando en Izium. ¡Voluntarios!”

El comandante del grupo de zapadores, Andrey Ploskij, trabajó en la retirada de minas en Karabaj. Hay una diferencia: allí, la mayoría de los explosivos eran proyectiles de artillería. Aquí hay de todo. “Hay munición extranjera. Tienen mucha electrónica y hay poca información sobre ellos, aunque internet ayuda. Nos hemos encontrado munición de lanzagranadas americanos, granadas Vogue búlgaras. Las granadas de mano son extranjeras. También hay munición peligrosa de tiempos soviéticos que ya había sido retirada del servicio. Hay que trabajar duro”, afirma de forma diplomática. “Es un desminado intenso, no solo de los territorios, sino de objetos: edificios e incluso escuelas. Es decir, los defensores lo minaron todo aquí. Bueno, es el pack habitual de guerra urbana: granadas de mano y lanzagranadas, minas y proyectiles”.



Según el zapador, reciben entre treinta y cincuenta llamadas de residentes locales al día. He visto yo mismo la afluencia de mujeres mayores y en el centro en el que se encuentra el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, escriben cuidadosamente las direcciones para el grupo de retirada de minas.

¿Cómo valora la población a los rescatistas? Es una pregunta importante. Al inicio de esta operación, específicamente el 25 de febrero, todas las autoridades de Mariupol huyeron de la ciudad. Todas. Ante nuestro avance, todas estas personas no eran de ninguna utilidad, al contrario, eran un estorbo que impedía a la población asentarse en los sótanos o se hacía con apartamentos que Azov preparaba para la defensa. En la práctica, veían a la población como _separatistas_ que votaron por el _mundo ruso_, “que ahora se lo coman”. Estoy citando literalmente la historia de una residentes de la ciudad. La población, por supuesto, no se arrepintió. Y cuando los nacionalistas fueron expulsados, Rusia llegó al rescate. Uno de los rescatistas me contó una curiosa historia: “Recogimos un proyectil de mortero que no había explotado en el jardín de una mujer mayor y nos trajo un bote de tomate encurtido. El bote estaba lleno de polvo y los tomates estaban perfectos. Lo vi en sus ojos, era el último tarro de esta mujer. No lo podía aceptar”.

“¿Cómo saliste de esa?”

El rescatista se ríe: “Lo _intercambié_ por dos raciones del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, el mecanismo para calentarlas y le expliqué cómo hacerlo. Ves, para ellos somos Rusia, que ha venido a ayudar y a salvarlos. Así es como nos ven”.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

No-Natzis en la puta cara de europa:


----------



## workforfood (15 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No-Natzis en la puta cara de europa:



El voto público ha sido completamente manipulado, parecía que con el jurado no se han atrevido a manipularlo pero con los SMS lo han tenido fácil de manipular el resultado. Alguien ha pagado o le ha salido gratis decenas de miles de SMS a Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (15 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que este post sea off topic , pero el clapham cree que tiene relacion
> El PIB per capita de Cuba , en 2005 , era de 3000 euros . En 2015 era de 7 mil euros y en 2020 de 8.2 mil euros
> En 2015 en Cuba se vivia " BIEN " . El transporte publico ( malo ) funcionaba . Habia de todo y era accequible . Desde leche en polvo hasta cafe es verdad que caro , pero podias encontrarlo en las tiendas . Cuba y EE UU se habian " reconciliado " .
> En 2017 Trump jodio el "deshielo " y luego vino la reforma monetaria : conclusion : CUBA SE HUNDE pero hay trampa
> ...



El PIB mide la capacidad de generar dólares, esto es, deuda.


----------



## xenofonte (15 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>




No sé Rick....


Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los visigodos vinieron a la península Ibérica desde lo que ahora sería Odessa y Jerson



Y los alanos de algo más al Este, pero los ukros hablan de la prehistoria. 

Pues para sorpresa general, si cambiasen Ucrania por Georgia, podrían tener razón.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)




----------



## jgrr (15 May 2022)

[


----------



## Silverado72 (15 May 2022)

Distribución de ayuda humanitaria en Pershetravneve, después de la expulsión de las tropas de Kiev.

t.me/intelslava/28853


----------



## Honkler (15 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En 1969, cuando se celebró en España, ganaron 4…y curiosamente para sorpresa de los espectadores había 4 trofeos preparados (la explicación oficial es para tontos). Ese día el que quiso se dio cuenta que era todo un festival amañado…



Al menos no eran canciones de mierda, la verdad. Era otro nivel.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> A toda Europa y medio mundo haciendo el saludo de Azov. Valores europeos.


----------



## chemarin (15 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que este post sea off topic , pero el clapham cree que tiene relacion
> El PIB per capita de Cuba , en 2005 , era de 3000 euros . En 2015 era de 7 mil euros y en 2020 de 8.2 mil euros
> En 2015 en Cuba se vivia " BIEN " . El transporte publico ( malo ) funcionaba . Habia de todo y era accequible . Desde leche en polvo hasta cafe es verdad que caro , pero podias encontrarlo en las tiendas . Cuba y EE UU se habian " reconciliado " .
> En 2017 Trump jodio el "deshielo " y luego vino la reforma monetaria : conclusion : CUBA SE HUNDE pero hay trampa
> ...



El clapham no comprende porque el clapham no sabe que el PIB no es un buen indicador de la riqueza de los países.


----------



## Mabuse (15 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @JAGGER sabias que son primos putativos?
> 
> Oxtia es un pata negra....Sigo buscando mas confirmación
> 
> ...



Almirante, que no general. De los Navy SEAL más condecorados. La carrera del canadiense hasta el viogen era igual de brillante. ¿Pero qué rayos estaban preparando? ¿Y cómo se dejaron atrapar de forma tan estúpida? Que ya les hicieron lo mismo en Siria dos veces, joder.









Eric T. Olson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)




----------



## kikepm (15 May 2022)

Vi el momento y desde luego había varios brazos derechos levantados en forma muy sospechosa.

Que cada cual lo juzgue.


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)




----------



## chemarin (15 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Hombre, tu ignorancia me conmueve el PIB PPA (Paridad de poder adquisitivo), o lo que es lo mismo PIB real, en general todos los economistas lo conocen, veo que tu no tienes NPI de economía. Te lo explico si un mismo vaso de cristal se fabrica en la India y en USA, y en la India su precio es 1 $ y en USA 5 $ si en ambos sitios se fabrican 100.000 unidades, la misma mercancía se valorará 5 veces mas en el PIB de USA que se valora en la India y la producción es la misma, por eso es preciso usar el PIB PPA, el otro es un artificio monetarista, el PIB PPA de la Federación Rusa es similar al de Alemania.



Si es que son las obviedades que todo economista debería de saber, pero incluso sin ser economista, una persona de inteligencia media debiera de comprender que si ganas 2000 y te dan para vivir normal, si vas a otro país y te pagan 10.000 pero con eso vives con la misma calidad que antes y ahorras lo mismo, pues en realidad no has mejorado. Algún tonto diría que gana 5 veces más, pues eso, lo dice porque es tonto y no comprende.

Los periodistas occidentales (y muchos burbujos) siempre están con el cuento del PIB, pero cuando se compara lo que un habitante de un país puede comprar, entonces se nota que el PIB en sí mismo es un mal indicador.


----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Distribución de ayuda humanitaria en Pershetravneve, después de la expulsión de las tropas de Kiev.
> 
> t.me/intelslava/28853
> 
> ...



Joder eso esta muy al norte. Casi a la altura de Zaporiye



Mabuse dijo:


> Almirante, que no general. De los Navy SEAL más condecorados. La carrera del canadiense hasta el viogen era igual de brillante. ¿Pero qué rayos estaban preparando? ¿Y cómo se dejaron atrapar de forma tan estúpida? Que ya les hicieron lo mismo en Siria dos veces, joder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si los tuvieran los rusos, los hubieran sacado. No creo que tal y como estan las cosas perdieran esa oportunidad. Quizas estan dentro, pero que los tengan ya lo veo dificil.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

uk esta perdiendo iralnda xel nortr tras el brexit

por ello reforzaron con usa a ucrania a sabiendas que enfurecerian a rusia y ddbilitarian la ue energeticamente, uk depende aolo de noruega energeticamente...

la clave esta en irlanda del norte y en escocia

la.division de uk


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si quieren sustituir todo el trafico rodado de vehículos con motor de combustión interna por los eléctricos... a corto plazo se fumarán todo el litio del planeta. Eso sin preguntarse de dónde van a sacar la energía para moverlo todo, si no vas a usar combustibles fósiles.
> 
> Que no engañen a nadie. La transición energética en realidad es consumir menos. De ese se trata, y no de pasar de un modelo a otro como si nada hubiera pasado.



Vamos a ver,

Esto es un foro donde se puede razonar o hay una verdad absoluta y religiosa y cualquiera q sale de ahí a descalificar lo que se dice?

Venga , el litio. 

1. El litio se usa en pequeñas cantidades en los ánodos y cátodos. La cuantía es hace un año de 8 kg para una bateria de 50kw ( bateria mediana podemos considerar) .

2. Las reservas de Li mundiales pueden ser ahora de 20.000 millones de toneladas. Es decir 20 billones europeos de kilos.Solo Chile tiene 9.200 millones de toneladas.

3 Dividimos 20 billones entre 8 kg salen 2,5 billones europeos ( millones de millones ) de baterias.

4. Las baterias se reciclan.

5. Ya hay baterias sin Li ni Co. Hay baterias con iones de Na, K y Ca.Baterias en estado solido tb.

La energía :

Noruega abastece a sus vehiculos electricos sin problemas. 

En España la media de km no llegará a 10.000 km anuales , eso hace entre los que están parados y los q andan mucho una media de 25 km diarios a recargar...y eso no llega 30 minutos de carga lenta. Hay sistemas para no simultanear al cargar.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 May 2022)

PREGUNTA. 
¿Alguna confirmación oficial de las detenciones de altos mandos OTAN -retirados, por supuesto, de vacaciones- en Azovstal?

Porque yo no he encontrado nada en nuestros media... y sería demasiado gordo como para que lo ocultasen. Lo del anterior captura, la del general Cloutier, parece que no es cierta.









No, el ejército ruso no ha capturado al militar estadounidense Roger Cloutier en Mariupol (Ucrania) · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


"El ejército ruso capturó al general de división de EE.UU. Roger L. Cloutier Jr.". Así comienza…




maldita.es





Así pues, no os creáis desinformación de ninguna de las partes. Al menos, hasta que estén confirmadas. No veo que tuviese sentido dejar mandos tan sensibles para que fuesen cercados en Mariupol. Y el cerco no fue lo suficientemente rápido. 

No tiene sentido. (Por otra parte, como tantas y tantas cosas en el caos que es una guerra)


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Ni de niño? En mi infancia era un acontecimiento que reunía a varias familias en una especie de fiesta televisiva. Todas esas ilusiones eran humo.




En mi casa en mi infancia (años '60, '70) no había Tv por voluntad paterna.
Había libros, juguetes, deportes y mucha imaginación.
La Tv llegó cuando se la regalaron (años '90) a mi padre cuando ya llevaba años con Parkinson y no podía hacer su vida anterior.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder eso esta muy al norte. Casi a la altura de Zaporiye
> 
> 
> 
> Si los tuvieran los rusos, los hubieran sacado. No creo que tal y como estan las cosas perdieran esa oportunidad. Quizas estan dentro, pero que los tengan ya lo veo dificil.




lo tienen los rusos pero rusia respeta la dignidad y ppr supuesto que estamos al norte y pronto a las puertas de kiev ... a ver a donde escapan los nazis ... a minsk ??? jajajaja putos otanicos


----------



## Malevich (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *A ver si los follaotan entendeis de una puta vez el porqué de esta guerra:*
> 
> 1) Imaginaros que la cuna de España (Asturias) se desgajase de España (Ucrania es la cuna de Rusia).
> 2) Imaginaros que acto seguido Marruecos empieza a montar bases militares en Asturias y empieza a hablar de poner misiles nucleares que pueden alcanzar Madrid, Bilbao, Barcelona, Sevilla o Valencia en 10 segundos.
> ...



Yo pongo el mismo ejemplo, mutatis mutandi, con Cataluña. En general el facherío es más receptivo, el progrerío es más duro de mollera. El país y la sexta están a tope y la izquierda ya no es materialista dialéctica sino idealista freudiana.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

Lo siento, pero no me he podido resistir a traerlo:


----------



## Malevich (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En mi casa en mi infancia (años '60, '70) no había Tv por voluntad paterna.
> Había libros, juguetes, deportes y mucha imaginación.
> La Tv llegó cuando se la regalaron (años '90) a mi padre cuando ya llevaba años con Parkinson y no podía hacer su vida anterior.



Mi abuelo que era un adelantado a su tiempo organizó un referendum entre tele y lavadora y salió lavadora. 
Con los años acabó tragando. El "separafamilias" llamaba a la TV.


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> uk esta perdiendo iralnda xel nortr tras el brexit
> 
> por ello reforzaron con usa a ucrania a sabiendas que enfurecerian a rusia y ddbilitarian la ue energeticamente, uk depende aolo de noruega energeticamente...
> 
> ...



Y es que ojito con azuzar ciertas cosas, porque muchas heridas no están cerradas, sólo se ha aplicado un vendaje encima que las oculta, pero ahí siguen. Los mismos que dicen que Ucrania no es Rusia, que son culturas diferentes, que unos son Asia y los otros Europa, deberían recordar que dentro de esa misma Europa hay territorios que en el fondo no se sienten parte del país al que pertenecen o no se identifican con el resto de compatriotas, aunque lo acaten. Escocia o Irlanda del Norte pueden ser dos ejemplos, pero hay más:



Partido de hockey entre Hungría y Rumanía. Después del himno húngaro, los aficionados se ponen a cantar el himno de los szekely (húngaros del este de Transilvania) Y la mayoría de jugadores rumanos, húngaros étnicos ellos.... también. Algo que levantó ampollas en Rumanía, por supuesto.

El precedente de la independencia unilateral en Kosovo, que el cerdo de Solana se empeñaba en afirmar que no lo era. Así que cuidado con mover según que ramas, y menos en estos tiempos de crisis.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace unos años leí que para generar la suficiente energia mediante renovables para abastecer a todo Estados Unidos, habría coger el 90% de la superficie del mismo (incluyendo tierras cultivables) y llenarlo de paneles solares y de molinillos. Es decir: Decían que no era viable.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se construyan 10.000 centrales nucleares, pero entonces, estadísticamente, vas a tener alguna "fiesta" a 25.000 Sieverts por segundo cada poco timpo.
> 
> ...



No sé de dónde has sacado ese dato pero es falso.









Cuando te cuesta más una hectárea de paneles fotovoltaicos que llena de olivos- El Periódico de la Energía


Desde que el pasado 23 de junio se diese a conocer el RDL 23/2020 con el objetivo de frenar la especulación en los puntos de conexión, los proyectos de renovables…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com







> Es decir que si adquieres unas 100 hectáreas (probablemente más) para instalar una planta fotovoltaica de 50 MW, el coste sería de 3,6 millones.



0.5 MW por hectárea.

El récord de consumo es 40.000 MW, es decir se necesitarían 80.000 hectáreas o 800 km2.

La Rioja mide 5000 km2

Y si empezamos a contar que si las placas no producen por la noche.









Las plantas eólicas y solares ya ocupan tanto espacio como Barcelona y Valencia juntas


La mayor superficie, unos 150 km cuadrados, corresponde a la fotovoltaica. Le siguen la termosolar, con 55, y la eólica, con 39.




www.vozpopuli.com







> las plantas de energía eólica, fotovoltaica y termosolar que actualmente están operativas en España ocupan una superficie de cerca de *240 kilómetros cuadrados*. La cifra, una estimación basada en datos del propio sector, equivale a *1,7 veces la ciudad de Sevilla* *o seis veces el tamaño de Bilbao*



La producción de renovables ha llegado al 44%









España cerró 2020 como el año con mayor producción de energía con renovables de la historia


España marcó récord histórico en la generación de energía a través de las renovables, según informó Red Eléctrica Española...




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Malevich (15 May 2022)

Son como niños. Se creen que ganar eurovision va a "ayudar a Ucrania". Conozco un votante del PSOE que dijo esto anoche. Que eurovision es una mierda pero que si ayuda a los héroes ucros bienvenido sea.


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> PREGUNTA.
> ¿Alguna confirmación oficial de las detenciones de altos mandos OTAN -retirados, por supuesto, de vacaciones- en Azovstal?
> 
> Porque yo no he encontrado nada en nuestros media... y sería demasiado gordo como para que lo ocultasen. Lo del anterior captura, la del general Cloutier, parece que no es cierta.
> ...



Parece que han empezado una ofensiva para tomar la fábrica por lo que es posible que en unos días nos enteramos que hay en realidad allí.
En foros yanquis se les acaban las palomitas por que todo el mundo está de acuerdo de que tiene que haber algo muy gordo allí. Algunos especulan con bombas atómicas.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 May 2022)

Para mi la que más espectáculo ha dado ha sido Chanel


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

Por cierto, los 128.775 emails de Hunter se han publicado.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder eso esta muy al norte. Casi a la altura de Zaporiye



Efectivamente, entre Donesk y Zaporotzie -o como cojoños se diga- a mitad de camino.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Por cierto, los 128.775 emails de Hunter se han publicado.



Buah, me espero a la serie... (respuesta postLogse)

Nadie los va a leer. A nadie le interesa darles publicidad. Los media callarán como -lo que son- putas.


----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> lo tienen los rusos pero rusia respeta la dignidad y ppr supuesto que estamos al norte y pronto a las puertas de kiev ... a ver a donde escapan los nazis ... a minsk ??? jajajaja putos otanicos



Se te ve bastante perdido. Seguir las cosas con lógica no presupone simpatias.

El pueblo de las fotos esta mucho más arriba de donde se supone que esta el frente. Si hubo una ruptura tan grande, deberia haber noticias, y cuando reparten es porque la zona esta muy consolidada. 

En cuanto a lo otro, no me lo creo ni de coña. Si tiene un general y no lo sacan, tal y como el otro bando esta tratando a sus prisioneros es para hostiar a Putin. No me jodas. Das una rueda de prensa y es un golpe de efecto brutal.


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



La hija de este señor si que esta que cruje...no la panchi que casi gana europuton...

ONCE YOU GO PRAVOSLAV...


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Esperara que la compañía presione a los políticos para sacarle. Si no se aficionara a la opera y cantará como dicen que canta el canadiense.


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Buah, me espero a la serie... (respuesta postLogse)
> 
> Nadie los va a leer. A nadie le interesa darles publicidad. Los media callarán como -lo que son- putas.



Los medios no importan a muchísima gente.
Están pasando cosas muy interesantes y parece que relacionadas entre si. Curiosamente aquí no se está informando. Durham sigue su curso.
Por ejemplo, se ha iniciado el juicio contra el abogado de Hillary. Está saliendo tantísima mierda que es imposible taparla.








Trial opens for Clinton campaign lawyer accused of lying to FBI while planting Trump-Russia tale


Special Counsel John Durham alleges Michael Sussmann lied when he told then-FBI general counsel he was not working on behalf of a client while feeding government since-debunked Trump-Russia collusion allegations.




justthenews.com


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Se te ve bastante perdido. Seguir las cosas con lógica no presupone simpatias.
> 
> El pueblo de las fotos esta mucho más arriba de donde se supone que esta el frente. Si hubo una ruptura tan grande, deberia haber noticias, y cuando reparten es porque la zona esta muy consolidada.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro, no me lo creo ni de coña. Si tiene un general y no lo sacan, tal y como el otro bando esta tratando a sus prisioneros es para hostiar a Putin. No me jodas. Das una rueda de prensa y es un golpe de efecto brutal.




la.mentalidad rusa no es la misma.que la occidental posteriro al.2001... 

de entrada no entiende que haya gente que gane guerras en twitter y las pierda en el mundo real... yo tampoco os entiendo.. 

las guerras no son espectaculo ..


----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

Estan empezando a sacar cosas modernas.







Esperaba verlos en Mariupol , pero no fue así.

Han llegado para la toma de Severodonetsk


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De Lo PAÍS
> 
> *España ha acogido a los 100.000 refugiados ucranios*
> 
> ...



ejjjj queeeee...HACEN COSAS MUY CHULASSSSSS!!!


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La hija de este señor si que esta que cruje...no la panchi que casi gana europuton...
> 
> ONCE YOU GO PRAVOSLAV...



Quien probó caviar, ya no quiere lentejas...


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Esto se pasa de madre, esto no es reescribir la historia a tu gusto, esto es muchísimo peor.



A quienes me recordara.....mmmmm

Quijote escrito en catalan...cervantes, servant...santa teresa ..de barcelona nennnng!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

En esta captura de una posición ucraniana, entre el material abandonado, es curioso la cámara de vigilancia…


----------



## thanos2 (15 May 2022)

El parlamento europeo parce aquello en lo que se han convertido los líderes de los gobiernos, una secta.


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Esto se pasa de madre, esto no es reescribir la historia a tu gusto, esto es muchísimo peor.



Libros de texto y manuales escritos en no pocas ocasiones por personas... de la diáspora. Por ejemplo, los que están en Canadá. Según me contó mi amiga ruso-ucraniana; incluso más de un profesor universitario lo comentaba con sorna, extranjeros reescribiendo la historia de Ucrania.


----------



## Tlistakel (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Menudo temazo el de Ucrania en Eurovisión, se me iban los pies. Y parecían majos los chavales también, trabajadores y defensores de la OTAN.



chimo baya como vas del ictus? El uniforme nazi te queda bien, por cierto


----------



## John Nash (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Quien probó caviar, ya no quiere lentejas...



Pues donde estén unas buenas lentejas...


----------



## thanos2 (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Libros de texto y manuales escritos en no pocas ocasiones por personas... de la diáspora. Por ejemplo, los que están en Canadá. Según me contó mi amiga ruso-ucraniana; incluso más de un profesor universitario lo comentaba con sorna, extranjeros reescribiendo la historia de Ucrania.



Muchos profesores universitarios están pagados por gobiernos para publicar lo que interesa a ese gobierno y que cuente con el prestigio científico de lo universitario.
El profesor universitario es de por sí un trepa al que le ofreces carguitos y premios y escribe y difunde lo que haga falta, aunque sea mentira u sirva para engañar a pueblos enteros.


----------



## workforfood (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan empezando a sacar cosas modernas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso que es un terminator?


----------



## sintripulacion (15 May 2022)

El público serbio le ha dado 7 puntos a los ucros, una de las puntuaciones más altas, pero nada, que les odian como nos cuentan por aquí.
[/QUOTE]
Prueba inequívoca del tongazo y de los millones de votos falsos que han colado los globalistas del NOM.
Si se lo hicieron a Trump en unas elecciones a Presidente de EEUU, en un festival televisivo ya ni te cuento.
Era parte de su agenda de comer el tarro a la población occidental para que esta colabore con sus planes y objetivos.
Nos vamos a partir de risa (por no llorar) cuando estos ucranianos que han arrasado en el voto del público como nadie lo ha hecho ni remotamente parecido en el pasado, como si fueran un grupo musical absolutamente sobresaliente con una canción arrolladora, no vendan ni un puto disco de sus canciones ni llenen ni un puto concierto porque no van ni cuatro gatos a verles.
Eso será la prueba del algodón del tongazo perpetrado por la élite globalista satánica y criminal.
Tiempo al tiempo!!!.
En un año no se acuerda ni dios de ellos; esos que supuestamente han "maravillado" de forma unánime a todo el público europeo.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Mi último Offtopic sobre Eurovisión en el voto del público:

Clasificación:

Ucrania 431
España 228
Serbia 225
UK 190
Suecia 170

¿Serbia era el voto del descontento prorruso?


----------



## Don Pascual (15 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (15 May 2022)

angelitos nos tienen ganas de matarnos a todos con sus acciones terroristas los cabrones estos...
https://"t".me/vicktop55/3867


----------



## anestesia (15 May 2022)

Pfizer, Moderna: círculo de intereses mutuos entre el poder político, militar y la 'big pharma'. 




__





Pfizer, Moderna: círculo de intereses mutuos entre el poder político, militar y la 'big pharma'.


http://www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/seguridad/37719-2022-05-13-18-52-22 Ucrania ha sido durante años un polígono biológico de las grandes farmacéuticas estadounidenses, atestiguan documentos hallados y publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. Los papeles exponen un círculo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Mi último Offtopic sobre Eurovisión en el voto del público:
> 
> Clasificación:
> 
> ...



@dabuti ya sabes quien esta detrás de este tongazo y no veo esta mierda desde hace 20 anos....








Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





pD:Los votos volaron mediante ouija


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>



¡La Virgen, se han cargado al de Red Alert!  ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿Una foto de Jordi ENP?

Diooooos... Cuando decimos que los propagandistas ucranianos son penosísimos, no es porque nos caigan mal, sino porque LO SON.


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1058536



Y....ESE ES EL NIVEL...COSAS MUY CHULASSSSSSSS

Es que son todos los de la secta CARQUI ROJI JILI PROGRE ...


IGUALITOSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¡La Virgen, se han cargado al de Red Alert!  ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿Una foto de Jordi ENP?
> 
> Diooooos... Cuando decimos que los propagandistas ucranianos son penosísimos, no es porque nos caigan mal, sino porque LO SON.



Ya sabes...ES LA RECONQUISTAAAA!!!

BANZAIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La propaganda y la manipulación es tan absolutamente descarada, burda y grosera que ya empieza a acojonar.
> 
> Europa está deslizándose otra vez hacia la catástrofe ochenta años después, y por tercera vez.



En el noticiario de las nueve de la mañana de la cadena SER que me he visto obligado a escuchar, las noticias que han dado sobre Ucrania han sido todas citando fuentes de la inteligencia británica, si lo dicen los británicos será todo verdad.


----------



## Honkler (15 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>



Me niego a creer que esto es cierto


----------



## Don Pascual (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¡La Virgen, se han cargado al de Red Alert!  ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿Una foto de Jordi ENP?
> 
> Diooooos... Cuando decimos que los propagandistas ucranianos son penosísimos, no es porque nos caigan mal, sino porque LO SON.



Buena memoria, Red Alert 3 si.


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es la fiesta de la memocracia...

@ZHU DE 

MARICA, RACANEANDO LOS THANKX A DON CESAR...


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La transición energética, como bien intuyes es en realidad una transición socioeconomica mayor. Se trata de que consuman los de arriba "as usual" y que los demás se vuelvan miserables energéticos y se endeuden por respirar o beber agua potable. No será una elección sino una imposición y acusarán de negacionista o terrorista a aquel que ponga algún reparo.



Cuentaselo a tus ami gu itos del desgobierno...

O perro no come perro???


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (15 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si Rusia ha metido poca fuerza es porque quiere una guerra larga, algunos dicen que hacen la guerra tipo Siria pero a Siria a los propios rusos les importaba un huevo, pues así están actuando en Ucrania, otra cosa es la gracia que les haga a los que ponen los muertos como los ciudadanos reclutados del Donbass o los civiles muertos de esos bombardeos. Si Stalin hubiera estado al mando esta guerra dura tres días, pero vamos ellos sabrán lo que hacen.



Rusia no quiere una escalada en la guerra y sabe que occidente está buscando una excusa para intervenir como en 1853.

Se están conteniendo por ello.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

Pues nada, que habrá que seguir a Yury Podolyak por odysee. En este caso me salen subs en español, no sé si está así por defecto o que el canal le a añadido los subs previamente.


----------



## manodura79 (15 May 2022)

Eso sólo es viable si se diezma a la población europea reduciéndola a números de finales del siglo XIX. Pero tranquilidad, van paso a paso. Primero la pandemia, luego la guerra y lo tercero será el hambre. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eneko Aritza (15 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

*Alina Pash, la cantante acusada de ser prorrusa que renuncia a representar a Ucrania en Eurovisión*
*Unas fotos de la joven con una sudadera con los colores de la bandera de Rusia despiertan la polémica y la televisión pública boicotea su presencia en el festival europeo de la música*










Alina Pash, la cantante acusada de ser prorrusa que renuncia a representar a Ucrania en Eurovisión


Unas fotos de la joven con una sudadera con los colores de la bandera de Rusia despiertan la polémica y la televisión pública boicotea su presencia en el festival europe




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## NS 4 (15 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues donde estén unas buenas lentejas...



Algunos nos gusta la carnefiesta a diario...no vamos a ser pobres hasta pa pedir...


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Primeros BMP-T "Terminator" avistados.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El voto público ha sido completamente manipulado, parecía que con el jurado no se han atrevido a manipularlo pero con los SMS lo han tenido fácil de manipular el resultado. Alguien ha pagado o le ha salido gratis decenas de miles de SMS a Ucrania.



Veis conspiraciones hasta cuando vaís a cagar y la cosa no sale como quereis. A ver, creo que es totalmente "verosimil" que el voto telemático haya tenido una media de 11 puntos. Básicamente todos los países le han dado los 12 puntos a Ucrania excepto quizás Serbia y algún otro más.

El pueblo es soberano y lo que vota va a misa, aunque sea poner a una ameba por presidente. Además, es un de los lemas del foro: Disfrutad lo votado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

El Grupo "Brave" de la O. Cuando no están de cacería están repartiendo comida.



Y aquí a por su próxima presa


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El PIB mide la capacidad de generar dólares, esto es, deuda.



EL PIB como medida de riqueza sabemos que no es "precisa" y que tieme muchas "interpretaciones", pero es el baremo que mínimamente más se acerca a lo que puede ser la realidad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder eso esta muy al norte. Casi a la altura de Zaporiye
> 
> 
> 
> Si los tuvieran los rusos, los hubieran sacado. No creo que tal y como estan las cosas perdieran esa oportunidad. Quizas estan dentro, pero que los tengan ya lo veo dificil.



Todo tiene sus tiempos.

Cazas a un capitoste de la Otan.

Si no dices nada, lo puedes torturar durante semanas y la Otan no puede hacer nada a nivel de guerra mediática/diplomática pk sería reconocer que le has cazado a un jefazo.

Cuando tienes toda la info, si no lo has hecho público tienes 2 monedas para negociar con la Otan.

Primero: Haz esto y te devuelvo al mierda este sin que se entere la prensa.

Segundo: Si no cuela con la primera propuesta tienes la segunda: Haz esto o mando al mierda este ante un pelotón de fusilaminento.

Estratégicamente tiene su lógica callarse estas cosas un cierto tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la.mentalidad rusa no es la misma.que la occidental posteriro al.2001...
> 
> de entrada no entiende que haya gente que gane guerras en twitter y las pierda en el mundo real... yo tampoco os entiendo..
> 
> las guerras no son espectaculo ..



Debería saber que desde hace siglos hay quien pierde guerras en el campo de batalla y las gana en la mesa de negociaciones. Cosas de irse a guerras modernas con la mente anclada, como mínimo, en la década de los 40 del siglo pasado, o peor aun, en la época zarista.

Como dijo el ministro de asuntos exteriores ruso: "Estamos ante una guerra híbrida total". Vaya, caída del guindo espectacular, porque, a ver, ¿Hay aquí en el canal "alguien" que no piense que España está en guerra económica total y sin cuartel con absolutamente el resto de países del munso? ¡Sería de auténticos subnormales no jugar sin saber ese dato básico!. La guerra violencia es el último recurso de los perdedores que carecen del resto de armas más sofisticadas para dominar. ¿Que Rusia es "antipática" para el resto de Europa?, evidentemente, si invades a un "corderito" es normal que el resto del rebaño esté alterado ante el temor de ser el siguiente. La cosa es muy sencilla, si Rusia quiere dominar Europa y que todas las naciones europeas coman de la mano rusa lo único que tiene que hacer es venir con una chequera llena de billetes y ya verás como hasta los anglos bailan la lambada al ritmo de la música rusa tradicional.


----------



## Octubrista (15 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>



¡Qué obsesión tienen los propagandistas por matar Generales rusos en Twitter!


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Dieron medallas a los valientes de la Rosgvardia en la región de Jerson.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (15 May 2022)

Que son los que quieren destruir a Rusia y a toda nación soberana que vele por su ciudadanía y recursos.









Internacional | Últimas hora de las noticias en el mundo | 20minutos


Joe Biden y Xi Jinping se reunirán por primera vez en la cumbre del G20




www.20minutos.com













Goldman Sachs y JPMorgan se van de Rusia: ¿Éxodo de la gran banca?


Advertisement JPMorgan y Goldman Sachs anunciaron que cerrarán su negocio en Rusia como medida de sanción ante la invasión de la Federación Rusa a Ucrania, dichos anuncios complementan la salida de entidades financieras del país, lo cual alerta por un probable éxodo de la gran banca en...




elceo.com


----------



## EGO (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Debería saber que desde hace siglos hay quien pierde guerras en el campo de batalla y las gana en la mesa de negociaciones. Cosas de irse a guerras modernas con la mente anclada, como mínimo, en la década de los 40 del siglo pasado, o peor aun, en la época zarista.
> 
> Como dijo el ministro de asuntos exteriores ruso: "Estamos ante una guerra híbrida total". Vaya, caída del guindo espectacular, porque, a ver, ¿Hay aquí en el canal "alguien" que no piense que España está en guerra económica total y sin cuartel con absolutamente el resto de países del munso? ¡Sería de auténticos subnormales no jugar sin saber ese dato básico!. La guerra violencia es el último recurso de los perdedores que carecen del resto de armas más sofisticadas para dominar. ¿Que Rusia es "antipática" para el resto de Europa?, evidentemente, si invades a un "corderito" es normal que el resto del rebaño esté alterado ante el temor de ser el siguiente. La cosa es muy sencilla, si Rusia quiere dominar Europa y que todas las naciones europeas coman de la mano rusa lo único que tiene que hacer es venir con una chequera llena de billetes y ya verás como hasta los anglos bailan la lambada al ritmo de la música rusa tradicional.



Putin ya saco la chequera hace tiempo,en la famosa cena de Paris y en las fiestecillas en la mansion de Berlusconi.

15 años sobornando basura politica europea como Schroeder o Zapatero para que destruyan el sector energetico y acabemos siendo esclavos del gas/petroleo que produce el khanato.

Y asi luego llega el khan y te chulea como un macarra diciendo que si le tocas los huevos te vas a calentar con leña.


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 May 2022)

La guerra de Crimea, donde Francia e Inglaterra lucharon para apoyar al imperio Otomano frente a Rusia que deseaba proteger a la población rusa del yugo turco.

Lo mismo que ahora, 150 años antes.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




VIVA RUSIA

EN SILENCIO Y CON RESPETO....

HIJOS DE PUTA OTANICOS... NUNCA PODREIS GANAR A RUSIA


----------



## Giles Amaury (15 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>



Al ver ese tweet me parecía muy raro por qué el tweet de Nexta TV aparece con fecha de 12 mayo del 2013 para mencionar una captura de pantalla con fecha de 3 de marzo. Me pongo a buscar en el twitter de Nexta TV y no hay ningún tweet como ese en esa fecha. El tweet en realidad es del 3 de marzo y es este:


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

....


ferrys dijo:


> Parece que han empezado una ofensiva para tomar la fábrica por lo que es posible que en unos días nos enteramos que hay en realidad allí.
> En foros yanquis se les acaban las palomitas por que todo el mundo está de acuerdo de que tiene que haber algo muy gordo allí. Algunos especulan con bombas atómicas.



Algo gordo parece haber, sea persona o cosa, incluso una nuke portátil, lo difícil será saberlo, son ases en la mano que no se muestran si no es necesario y mejor es jugarlos en el momento adecuado.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

los nazis mienten y mienten


----------



## pemebe (15 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra. La noticia del día de Mariupol.

Las tropas rusas han lanzado bombas de fósforo o incendiarias sobre la acería Azovstal

Olena Roshchina - domingo, 15 mayo 2022, 09:33

Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, ha informado de que las tropas rusas han desplegado munición de fósforo o incendiaria contra los soldados ucranianos que defienden la acería Azovstal en Mariupol.

Fuente: Petro Andriushchenko en Telegram

Cita de Andriushchenko: *"Mariupol. Azovstal. Nuevos ataques: desde tierra, mar y aire. Ayer los ocupantes desplegaron por primera vez bombas incendiarias o de fósforo contra los defensores de Mariupol (dejaremos que los expertos determinen el tipo exacto de munición desplegada).*

Los ocupantes afirman que utilizaron proyectiles incendiarios 9M22C. Su temperatura de combustión alcanza los 2.000-2.500ºC. Son casi imposibles de apagar.

Detalles: Según Andriushchenko, esto fue "el infierno en la tierra, en Azovstal".

"Es increíble que nuestros Defensores sigan resistiendo. Tenemos una deuda con ellos que nunca podremos pagar", añadió.

Antes: El 14 de mayo, la Orquesta Kalush, la banda que representa a Ucrania, ganó el concurso de la canción de Eurovisión. Oleh Psiuk, líder de la banda, pidió al mundo que ayudara a rescatar Mariupol y a sus defensores en Azovstal tras la actuación de la banda en la final de Eurovisión. Desde su llamamiento, el número de búsquedas en Google sobre Mariupol y Azovstal ha aumentado.

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, declaró tras la victoria de Ucrania en Eurovisión que "haremos todo lo posible para que un día Mariupol acoja a los participantes y espectadores de Eurovisión".

Antecedentes: La ciudad de Mariupol está situada en el sur de Ucrania, en la costa del mar de Azov. Está sitiada por Rusia desde el 1 de marzo. Los soldados ucranianos que defienden Mariupol -la Guardia Nacional, el Regimiento Azov, los marines, los guardias fronterizos y los policías- están cercados y bloqueados por las tropas rusas en la planta de Azovstal desde finales de abril. 
Piden ayuda al mundo para rescatarlos: los marines piden que se lleve a cabo un procedimiento de extracción, y los soldados del Regimiento Azov piden la evacuación de los soldados heridos.
Los civiles fueron evacuados de Azovstal hace una semana. Rusia sigue oponiéndose a todas las medidas que hagan posible la evacuación de los soldados ucranianos, aunque Turquía está dispuesta a evacuarlos por mar y a garantizar su no participación en acciones de combate en Ucrania.
Casi 600 soldados heridos permanecen en los búnkeres de Azovstal sin acceso a medicinas y alimentos y en condiciones insalubres. El gobierno ucraniano está tratando de organizar la evacuación de al menos 60 de los soldados más gravemente heridos


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Si esta guerra acaba con un cambio de régimen en Rusia, cosa bastante probable, es posible que Europa consiga acceso a ese mercado de energía y además un potencial socio comercial y político. 
No merecía la pena el gas barato a cambio de soportar las continuas hostilidades e ingerencias de la dictadura rusa actual.


----------



## thanos2 (15 May 2022)

Los nazis de Azovstal solo merecen ir a Siberia.

En Mariupol cazaban a la gente civil, y a los demás los usaban como escudos humanos.


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los nazis mienten y mienten



Ya están en Moscú entonces. Se confirma la derrota rusa.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Vaya un estratega que está hecho el hijoPutin. Quería tener lejos a la OTAN y la tiene ahora más cerca. Quería debilitarla y está más unida que nunca, incluso creciendo. 

Pensó que invadir Ucrania sería como ir de picnic y ahí está que no sabe que hacer para salir de ese atolladero. Eso sí, muerte y destrucción por doquier. Cosas de un dictador japuta.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (15 May 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (15 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Parece que han empezado una ofensiva para tomar la fábrica por lo que es posible que en unos días nos enteramos que hay en realidad allí.
> En foros yanquis se les acaban las palomitas por que todo el mundo está de acuerdo de que tiene que haber algo muy gordo allí. Algunos especulan con bombas atómicas.



Por especular... pero cuando la propaganda echa el resto es que algo importante hay.

Si hubiera algún armamento nuclear sería estadounidense o británico, y aunque lo nieguen sería un escándalo.

Y ya especulando, y dándose por perdidos, podrían hacer estallar un artefacto de esos, y acusar a Rusia (aunque no les veo el valor necesario).

Pero bueno, sólo son especulaciones.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

*Public organization "Food for life. Donbass" delivered hot food to the villages of Kapitanovo, Muratovo and Kryakovka*


----------



## Abstenuto (15 May 2022)

Desconexión de Occidente, la auténtica saluc


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Lo mejor que puede hacer el esquizofrénico del hijoPutin ahora mismo es ir retirando sus tropas poco a poco de Ucrania, y que sus medios de desinformación y sus Trolls difundan que ya han conseguido sus objetivos, y que el mundo se olvide del desastre ruso en Ucrania.

De momento ya tiene otro país OTAN en sus fronteras. Ridículo absoluto


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

Massmierdas at work

. Rusia ataca Mariúpol con fósforo blanco letal e ilegal para vengarse de Eurovisión


----------



## Von Rudel (15 May 2022)

Eso son los subnormales que se cree a pies puntillas lo de los 50.000 muertos Rusos que dice Ucrania, Iago el dueño de esa mierda se creia lo de los 2000 muertos del paso este de los tanques.


Son los mismos que decian que Rusia no podía aguantar 2 meses por las terribles sanciones.


La realidad es que ahora estan utilizando la táctica de Siria, poco a poco y con buena letra desgastando a los Ucranianos. Donde los estan machacando poco a poco. Tan es así que ni se ven los famosos videos de los tanques desde el fin del la ofensiva en profundidad. Ahora es la fase de artilleria, ataques de precisión y avance con cuidado. Mientras ucrania se va desgastando poco a poco.

Al ritmo de bajas actual desharan en 2 a 3 meses al ejercito profesional ucraniano


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (15 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Massmierdas at work
> 
> . Rusia ataca Mariúpol con fósforo blanco letal e ilegal para vengarse de Eurovisión



¡Patético!, se tienen que estar descojonando de nosotros en Rusia.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Rusia tiene mucha ambición, demasiada, y como dice el refrán, quien mucho aprieta poco abarca. Van más de 20000 soldados rusos muertos en apenas tres meses, y la guerra no les va muy bien.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Primeros BMP-T "Terminator" avistados.



Lo de esta máquina es demencial.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia tiene mucha ambición, demasiada, y como dice el refrán, quien mucho aprieta poco abarca. Van más de 20000 soldados rusos muertos en apenas tres meses, y la guerra no les va muy bien.



Pero ya les bajas los muertos si ayer decias que eran 27.000 muertos.

joder los Rusos resucitan o que?


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Tiene que ser joio en los putinianos, comprobar que vuestra opinión es irrelevante en la gente, debe ser triste. 

Sois ceros en la historia.


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Vamos a ver,
> 
> 
> La energía :
> ...



En Noruega hay 2.000.000 de coches, según los datos oficiales que indican que el 9% del parque automovilístico noruego, es eléctrico, 200.000 vehículos.

Por tanto la pregunta es: Puede Noruega abastecer a 2.000.000 de vehículos?
O las cifras que nos cuentan son falsas?

Pregunto desde la ignorancia


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

El Camarada Xi respondió a las jroña jroña: "ahora les envio una andanada"


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

La que no creo ya después de tantas mentiras es la propaganda prorrusa que lleva ya décadas desinformando. Supongo que esto de invadir Ucrania es aún una invención del Pentágono


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo de esta máquina es demencial.



Ya estuvo en Siria, y parece que ahora lo van a probar en Ucrania. La OTAN tuvo problemas en Siria, no consiguió neutralizarlo suficientemente, veremos que pasa ahora.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Primeros BMP-T "Terminator" avistados.



Se confirma. Y están en posesión del grupo "O".

Vistos en Severodonetsk.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Y eso que van ganando:


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## anestesia (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Algo gordo parece haber, sea persona o cosa, incluso una nuke portátil, lo difícil será saberlo, son ases en la mano que no se muestran si no es necesario y mejor es jugarlos en el momento adecuado.



Puede ser que lo que se descubra; destape que Occidente, lleva tiempo atacando a su propia población con armas biológicas, que las venden como enfermedades," aparecidas de repente" SIDA, coronavirus,...??

Pueden temer que la población europea y estadounidense se den cuenta que sus enemigos son sus propios mandatarios, cuyo objetivo pueda ser reducir la población


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pero ya les bajas los muertos si ayer decias que eran 27.000 muertos.
> 
> joder los Rusos resucitan o que?



Joderrrrrr como en parvulitos ....mas de 20.000 muertos.


----------



## ATDTn (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Noruega hay 2.000.000 de coches, según los datos oficiales que indican que el 9% del parque automovilístico noruego, es eléctrico, 200.000 vehículos.
> 
> Por tanto la pregunta es: Puede Noruega abastecer a 2.000.000 de vehículos?
> O las cifras que nos cuentan son falsas?
> ...



Noruega puede. Es poca población, tienen dinero y energía.
Que podamos nosotros no se sabe.
No hay coches para todos.


----------



## Discordante (15 May 2022)

Es a lo que apuntan todos los movimietos de las ultimas semanas. Reducir aun mas el frente y hacer la pinza sobre Severodonetsk-Lyschiansk y luego a ver como evoluciona el frente. Lo siguiente sera presionar Slovianks y Kramatorsk pero ese frente es 3 veces mas amplio que el actual de Lyschiansk.

Esa operacion si es mas factible que todas las anteriores pero podrian ser pequeñas Mariupoles en potencia porque estan ligeramente fortificadas (aunque son mas pequeñas y el terreno es mas desfavorable para la defensa).


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

Pongo la pagina porque con la censura no se pueden enlazar videos.









Оперативно-тактической и армейской авиацией: в Минобороны РФ заявили об уничтожении двух украинских установок С-300


Российская оперативно-тактическая и армейская авиация в ходе спецоперации на Украине уничтожила две пусковые установки зенитного ракетного комплекса С-300, заявили в Минобороны РФ. Наряду с этим уничтожен радиолокационный пост в Сумской области. Кроме того, авиация ударила по 32 районам...




russian.rt.com





La Isla de la Serpiente, los ucraninanos MUERTOS. Si esos ucranianos que nunca habian desembarcado en los helicopteros destruidos y las
lanchas hundidas.

La lógica que decia por la forma de desembarcar que eran asaltantes ucranianos ACERTO. Reparto de .


Lo que son los ruso es lentos con la infor/contrainformación a ver si mejoran.


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Puede ser que lo que se descubra; destape que Occidente, lleva tiempo atacando a su propia población con armas biológicas, que las venden como enfermedades," aparecidas de repente" SIDA, coronavirus,...??
> 
> Pueden temer que la población europea y estadounidense se den cuenta que sus enemigos son sus propios mandatarios, cuyo objetivo pueda ser reducir la población



Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Otro gran éxito de Putin, Finlandia en la OTAN y Suecia a punto

"Ke jran estratejia"


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya estuvo en Siria, y parece que ahora lo van a probar en Ucrania. La OTAN tuvo problemas en Siria, no consiguió neutralizarlo suficientemente, veremos que pasa ahora.



¿qué gracia tienen?


----------



## hartman (15 May 2022)

cual seria los equivalentes ucranianos a la sagra?
a chozas de canales?
las pedroñeras?
Elda?


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

bueno, entro veo que estamos en la hora chanante (turno del pingüino gilipollas), saludo y me voy


----------



## anestesia (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides



Tienes razón, para la mayoría de la población *de buena fé*, descubrir cómo funciona el complejo armamentistico-nuclear, y en estos momentos los mandatarios europeos; les resultaría tan dificil de creer como que la tierra es plana.
El sufrimiento que les provocaría saberse engañados, sacrificados, por quienes consideraban "sus protectores"; les causaría un sufrimiento inhumano, por lo que se refugiarían pensando que son sólo "conspiranoias de 4 locos"


----------



## Remequilox (15 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> La hostia que se van a llevar los chicos de la renovable va a ser épica, con 8 mil millones van a mantenernos con placas solares y molinillos (que por supuesto fabrican y transportan con hidrógeno) y abonando la tierra con caca de vaca



Caca de vaca, no creo, ya que la cría de ternera consume ingentes cantidades de recursos, y lo van a reducir.
Pero meados humanos, al parecer sí se plantea.








Expertos afirman que utilizar orina humana podría salvar a Europa de la crisis de desabastecimiento


La guerra de Ucrania tras la invasión de Rusia ha generado escasez de alimentos, subida de precios o una inflación no vista en décadas




www.larazon.es





_" recolectar orina que se pueda utilizar para abonar los cultivos "
" El grupo pasteuriza la orina donada y la suministra a las granjas para que la utilicen en lugar de los fertilizantes sintéticos "
" Para reutilizar la orina como abono, es necesario separarla de la materia fecal, así como del agua del inodoro. "_

Para luchar contra Putin, después de:
.- Me ducharé solo 1 vez a la semana, y con agua fría
.- Mi higiene consistirá en un _cheko-cheko _de sobaquillo, entrenalgas y pieses (y con agua fría), agitando banderita ucraniana
.- En invierno estaré en casa con cinco jerseys y una manta, y me calentaré exclamando "Jódete Putin"

Llega el último estreno:
.- Mearé en un pote separado, y se lo daré al verdulero para que me condone parte del precio


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

Cómo va la Puta Ukraine?


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

Leo al Galileo ese y me viene a la cabeza un jugador del D&D de veintitantos que no ha catado coño en su vida.
De haber echo la mili, no sería tan folla-ejércitos, porque le hubiesen hecho una novatada tras otra.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿qué gracia tienen?



Inteligencia Artificial bastante avanzada…


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Niñata con trenzas rubias en primera línea. O es falso, o es cierto.
-Si es falso, deberíamos preguntarnos el porqué de esa falsedad.
-Si es cierto, estamos verdaderamente jodidos.


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra. La noticia del día de Mariupol.
> 
> Las tropas rusas han lanzado bombas de fósforo o incendiarias sobre la acería Azovstal
> 
> ...



Claro claro, les han lanzado fósforo a 2000 grados, que pena que pena que ayer le hicieron una canción, ya no saben que van a decir o hacer jajajaja, si vieran como están ahí abajo todos desmembrados y mutilados


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Otro gran éxito de Putin, Finlandia en la OTAN y Suecia a punto
> 
> "Ke jran estratejia"



¿Se lo han preguntado a suecos y finlandeses? Ah, que no lo han hecho... Democracia...


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


>





Que buen documento para Simo Hayha

Canta y no llores pequeño gran loser


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Niñata con trenzas rubias en primera línea. O es falso, o es cierto.
> -Si es falso, deberíamos preguntarnos el porqué de esa falsedad.
> -Si es cierto, estamos verdaderamente jodidos.



¿Poner modelos guapas para que los pajilleros se alisten?
No hombre, eso no se ha hecho nunca:


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

_*
"Extremadamente serio.

"El Imperio de la Mentira tenía la palabra libre en el CSNU 
para rebatir todas y cada una de las pruebas rusas recogidas.
*_
*"Se quedaron callados".*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## kelden (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Debería saber que desde hace siglos hay quien pierde guerras en el campo de batalla y las gana en la mesa de negociaciones.* Cosas de irse a guerras modernas con la mente anclada, como mínimo, en la década de los 40 del siglo pasado, o peor aun, en la época zarista.
> 
> Como dijo el ministro de asuntos exteriores ruso: "Estamos ante una guerra híbrida total". Vaya, caída del guindo espectacular, porque, a ver, ¿Hay aquí en el canal "alguien" que no piense que España está en guerra económica total y sin cuartel con absolutamente el resto de países del munso? ¡Sería de auténticos subnormales no jugar sin saber ese dato básico!. La guerra violencia es el último recurso de los perdedores que carecen del resto de armas más sofisticadas para dominar. ¿Que Rusia es "antipática" para el resto de Europa?, evidentemente, si invades a un "corderito" es normal que el resto del rebaño esté alterado ante el temor de ser el siguiente. La cosa es muy sencilla, si Rusia quiere dominar Europa y que todas las naciones europeas coman de la mano rusa lo único que tiene que hacer es venir con una chequera llena de billetes y ya verás como hasta los anglos bailan la lambada al ritmo de la música rusa tradicional.



Dime una.


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Eso son los subnormales que se cree a pies puntillas lo de los 50.000 muertos Rusos que dice Ucrania, Iago el dueño de esa mierda se creia lo de los 2000 muertos del paso este de los tanques.
> 
> 
> Son los mismos que decian que Rusia no podía aguantar 2 meses por las terribles sanciones.
> ...




Vd. era de los que decían que en 72 horas se tomaba Kiev.

Solo repiten las frases que les sueltan en los círculos orcos.
¿El fin de la ofensiva en profundidad? ¿qué ofensiva en profundidad?, esa "ofensiva en profundidad" solo está en su cabeza, en el Donbass no hay ninguna ofensiva en profundidad.
Solo tiene que revisar conceptos. Defina ofensiva en profundidad y quizá se dará cuenta de que eso no se ha dado en el escenario de guerra. Bueno, a lo mejor sigue sin darse cuenta, jajajajajajajaja.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Caracalla (15 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo de esta máquina es demencial.



Cuentanos...

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Russia has begun a large-scale restoration of the LPR. "Active assistance to the LPR in the restoration of infrastructure! The 1st column of 70 vehicles & 350 specialists arrived today! There are plans to repair housing, roads & infrastructure," Deputy PM Marat Khusnullin.



















Mientras, en territorio ucro:


----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Veis conspiraciones hasta cuando vaís a cagar y la cosa no sale como quereis. A ver, creo que es totalmente "verosimil" que el voto telemático haya tenido una media de 11 puntos. Básicamente todos los países le han dado los 12 puntos a Ucrania excepto quizás Serbia y algún otro más.
> 
> El pueblo es soberano y lo que vota va a misa, aunque sea poner a una ameba por presidente. Además, es un de los lemas del foro: Disfrutad lo votado.



El pueblo deja de ser soberano cuando se le manipula desde las instituciones y desde los medios de comunicación. Sobretodo cuando solo tiene un punto de vista que es el occidental, porque aunque no te lo crees del blanco al negro hay infinidad de matices.


----------



## Remequilox (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si los tuvieran los rusos, los hubieran sacado. No creo que tal y como estan las cosas perdieran esa oportunidad. Quizas estan dentro, pero que los tengan ya lo veo dificil.



No te pienses.
Si dispones de un recurso bélico, lo suyo es usarlo en el momento en que más daño puede causar al enemigo.
Ahora sería un "escandalito", pero en dos semanas a lo sumo queda neutralizado.
En cambio, hacerlo público y notorio, juicio mediante, tipo en septiembre, con la carrera electoral de las _midterms _en pleno auge, ahí sí puede hacer bastante más daño (rehenes de Teheran, y tal, allí por 1980...).

Además, está el hecho de que no son personajes pillados "en cualquier lugar", sino asociados a Azovstal y el Regimiento Azov.
Durante semanas se ha intentado construir un imaginario de "resistencia épica" de los azovitas.
La realidad de los hechos, tal y como Rusia permite que se vaya filtrando la información es que más que "épica" es una "resistencia patética"
Publicitar ahora esos prisioneros implicaría una tremenda campaña mediática a favor de la heroicidad de los neonazis
No por ellos mismos, sino para salvar el honor de los altos oficiales occidentales pillados con el carrito de los helados.
Alejar el foco mediático, es positivo. 
Los azovitas, cayendo día tras día en un mayor patetismo e indignidad. 
Ya no son "fragle-combatientes" que hacen guerrilla urbana tras teletransportarse por una red de túneles cuánticos. Ahora son poco más que despojos humanos que conviven y sobreviven junto a cadáveres en descomposición de sus propios compañeros abatidos, y que reciclan agua de los retretes para poder beber.


----------



## pirivi-parava (15 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Niñata con trenzas rubias en primera línea. O es falso, o es cierto.
> -Si es falso, deberíamos preguntarnos el porqué de esa falsedad.
> -Si es cierto, estamos verdaderamente jodidos.



En Finlandia está en vigor el *servicio militar* obligatorio *universal masculino*, según el cual todos los hombres sirven durante 165, 255 o 347 días, desde el año en que cumplen 18 años hasta el año en que cumplen 29. El servicio no militar alternativo para hombres y el servicio voluntario para mujeres también están disponibles. (puede ser universal y sólo masculino?  )









Fuerzas Armadas de Finlandia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El pueblo deja de ser soberano cuando se le manipula desde las instituciones y desde los medios de comunicación.



A día de hoy, la "soberanía popular" es un cuento chino. En estos últimos tres años ha quedado muy claro. La gente se cree libre, pero en realidad no lo es, les controlan a través de (por ejemplo) el miedo.


----------



## Caracalla (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y eso que van ganando:



Estan matando niños que dentro de una década serían miembros del ejercito Ruso.

Yo veo a los amos de Ucrania con la siguiente idea:

Ucrania es Rusia y pronto Rusia va a recuperar todo esto.

Vamos a destrozar Ucrania lo máximo posible para que así Rusia se tenga que comer un país completamente destrozado y sobretodo, vamos a restarles tanta población como sea posible que es una de las cosas que más necesitan.

Por eso el uso de escudos humanos y demás. Los ponen de escudo y si los Rusos no los matan por error, ellos mismos les meten un tiro.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Massmierdas at work
> 
> . Rusia ataca Mariúpol con fósforo blanco letal e ilegal para vengarse de Eurovisión



Para vengarse de Eurovisión.

Pero es que no se puede hacer más el ridiculo y ser más infantil.

Os voy comentar una cosa que me ha parecido cuanto menos curioso.

Tengo una hija de 12 años superfan de Eurovisión cosas de la edad y el frikismo infantil.
Bueno ella tenía dos favoritos a parte de España, Italia y Serbia. Pues la tengo más cabreada que una mona porque piensa que la han engañado que ha sido un tongo, que la canción de Ucrania era una mierda y que ahora no le mola nada que venga de Ucrania porque se siente estafada, no me extraña.

Tiene 12 años como digo, quiero creer que en el fondo hay esperanza.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tiene que ser joio en los putinianos, comprobar que vuestra opinión es irrelevante en la gente, debe ser triste.
> 
> Sois ceros en la historia.



Si por un casual Rusia gana la guerra, nada descabellado y se queda con el Dombass, Kerson y Odessa, donde te vas a meter porque las ostias que te van a caer van a ser para que te suicides.

Por otro lado, ojala Marruecos nos quite Ceuta y Melilla y que la OTAN no haga nada para que os deis cuenta de a quien apoyais...

A parte de ser el bufón del foro, empiezas a dar ascopena.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cuando vuelva el invierno lo agradeceran.


----------



## EGO (15 May 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Vd. era de los que decían que en 72 horas se tomaba Kiev.
> 
> Solo repiten las frases que les sueltan en los círculos orcos.
> ¿El fin de la ofensiva en profundidad? ¿qué ofensiva en profundidad?, esa "ofensiva en profundidad" solo está en su cabeza, en el Donbass no hay ninguna ofensiva en profundidad.
> ...



Algo de ataque en profundidad estan usando.

Llevan semanas lanzando chatarra frontalmente contra las lineas enemigas para buscar lugares donde reventar el frente y entrar por ahi,pero de momento les han zurrado en todos los lados.

0 inventiva,pero esque tampoco le puedes pedir mas a un ejercito de orcos borrachos.En la 2º guerra mundial les salio bien porque tenian carne de cañon infinita,pero en esta van justitos y lo estan notando a lo grande.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Hay que democratizar, hay que democratizar, hay que democratizar...comencemos por los hijos de puta, hijos de puta, hijos de puta....


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

El Grupo "Brave" en su día de descanso, entre cacería y cacería.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Le Monde me lo cunfirmó:


----------



## Señor X (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El Grupo "Brave" en su día de descanso, entre cacería y cacería.



¿A qué se dedican éstos? ¿Contrainsurgencia?


----------



## Elimina (15 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Caca de vaca, no creo, ya que la cría de ternera consume ingentes cantidades de recursos, y lo van a reducir.
> Pero meados humanos, al parecer sí se plantea.
> 
> 
> ...



En EEUU no tendrán problemas con esto. Como ellos no les sancionaron...


----------



## Zhukov (15 May 2022)

Según Oleg Tsarev, Zelensky estaba dispuesto a firmar la paz pero los anglos intervinieron para obligarle a seguir luchando









"Accordo Mosca-Kiev a marzo. Ma dopo Bucha è saltato tutto"


L'ex deputato filorusso doveva essere il dopo-Zelensky: "Ero a Kiev il 24 febbraio. A un passo dal cessate il fuoco"




www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> En EEUU no tendrán problemas con esto. Como ellos no les sancionaron...



Anda, no me joda. A propósito de la pelicula Soylant Green algunos tuvieron la humorada de calcular para cuanto daría convertir a la humanidad en galletas y darlas a consumir, el resultado fué decepcionante, solo para dos meses, si es que comemos mucho.


----------



## Remequilox (15 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> En EEUU no tendrán problemas con esto. Como ellos no les sancionaron...



Efectivamente, "durísimas" sanciones contra Rusia (para que las implementen los europeos), pero ellos, las cosas que realmente necesitan (fertilizantes, p.e.), "exención Covid".


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Estos van a full


----------



## magufone (15 May 2022)

no puede ser verdad que digan esto... la subnormalidad alcanzando cotas epicas


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿A qué se dedican éstos? ¿Contrainsurgencia?



Creo que no. De eso se suele encargar el FSB que llevan otros uniformes. Al menos por lo que he visto.

¿De que se ocupan estos? Salvo eso de todo yo creo.

Los he visto utilizar artilleria pesada, pilotando drones buscando objetivos para luego reventarlos con sabe dios que, también los he visto acudir con sus jeeps en ayuda de milicianos del Donbass en un enfrentamiento con blindados de por medio. Llegaron, se pusieron en medio del fuego cruzado y a lanzar bazokazos al enemigo como si allí no pasase nada.

Pero en donde más les he visto ha sido de cacería, generalmente nocturnas, con sus visores infrarrojos. Creo que es esta la parte principal en la que dedican la mayor parte de sus esfuerzos. Cazar a pequeños grupos de combatientes enemigos desperdigados, generamente los que están estáticos en trincheras u otras posiciones defensivas. Por los bosques se mueven mucho. Evitan grandes concentraciones de tropas enemigas y blindados. Buscan pequeños grupos, y aunque los superen en número es lo de menos. A estos son pocos los que les escuchan llegar. Cuando te das cuenta de su presencia ya los tienes encima y estás muerto. Y también hacen muchas emboscadas a pequeños pelotones enemigos, avanzadillas y soldados haciendo rondas de vigilancia. En cuestión de segundos los liquidan a todos.

Los chechenos vendrían siendo una fuerza de choque de élite (como la legión española). Pero en cuanto a fuerzas especiales estos señores, junto con el grupo Wagner, son la élite ahora mismo en Ucrania y pobre del soldado ucraniano que se los cruce en su camino.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

De todos modos esos payasos usuarios de taxi van a tener que contratar un probador de comidas a partir de ahora.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 May 2022)

Jojo, los yankees ya no saben qué decir para blanquear las trolas cada vez mas gordas de los ukros...que se "mezcló" la información dicen.


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estos van a full



Turquía a cambio de Suecia y Finlandia. Qué listos son los europarlamentarios...


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El Grupo "Brave" en su día de descanso, entre cacería y cacería.



Todo eso está muy bien, pero si luego se retiran, le están poniendo una diana en la cabeza a toda esa gente.


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Se lo han preguntado a suecos y finlandeses? Ah, que no lo han hecho... Democracia...




Hombre, existen encuestas de opinión en Finlandia favorables a la adhesión, incluso se habla de un 77% de personas a favor de entrar en la OTAN...
Son estadísticas que se manejan a nivel oficial, no me lo invento yo....

De todas formas, si no ves que todo es por el desastre de Ucrania sin paliativos, pues nada, no voy a ser yo quien te quite la ilusión, hombre

Lo cierto es que, a nivel geopolítico todo está muy complicado, tu dirás que para Europa, yo digo que para todos, con lo que, realmente nadie es capaz de ganar nada

Para este viaje no necesitábamos estas alforjas, la verdad

EDIT:
Según esa manera de pensar, también podríamos preguntarnos si se ha hecho algún tipo de votación en Rusia preguntando a la gente sobre la intervención en Ucrania....democracia.....xDDDD


----------



## El_Suave (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides



Los rusos saben perfectamente que la Tierra es redonda, y están muy orgullosos de que fuera un ruso, Yuri Gagarin, el primer habitante del planeta en orbitar en torno a él.

Los de la Tierra plana son los vendehumos capitalistas, telepredicadores evangélicos del "cinturón biblico" americano y _neocons_, que creen que la Tierra fue creada el sábado 22 de octubre del 4004 antes de Cristo, a las 6 de la tarde.


----------



## Elimina (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anda, no me joda. A propósito de la pelicula Soylant Green algunos tuvieron la humorada de calcular para cuanto daría convertir a la humanidad en galletas y darlas a consumir, el resultado fué decepcionante, solo para dos meses, si es que comemos mucho.



decepcionante


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, existen encuestas de opinión en Finlandia favorables a la adhesión, incluso se habla de un 77% de personas a favor de entrar en la OTAN...
> Son estadísticas que se manejan a nivel oficial, no me lo invento yo....
> 
> De todas formas, si no ves que todo es por el desastre de Ucrania sin paliativos, pues nada, no voy a ser yo quien te quite la ilusión, hombre
> ...



Pues si esas encuestas son tan favorables, que hagan un referéndum. Así de sencillo.


----------



## Casino (15 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Algo de ataque en profundidad estan usando.
> 
> Llevan semanas lanzando chatarra frontalmente contra las lineas enemigas para buscar lugares donde reventar el frente y entrar por ahi,pero de momento les han zurrado en todos los lados.
> 
> 0 inventiva,pero esque tampoco le puedes pedir mas a un ejercito de orcos borrachos.En la 2º guerra mundial les salio bien porque tenian carne de cañon infinita,pero en esta van justitos y lo estan notando a lo grande.




Les salió bien porque los suministros se los daban los gusanos. Camiones, petróleo, acero, lubricantes, repuestos, ellos ponían el personal.
Una ofensiva en profundidad implica necesariamente ruptura del frente y eso, como bien indica Vd., no ha existido en Ucrania.
Cuando empiecen a perder artillería a un ritmo parecido al que pierden blindados vamos a poder asistir a un colapso absoluto de su "ofensiva".
Entonces darán la vuelta y seguirán avanzando hacia Mordor. Todo habrá sido una finta.
Son una caricatura barata de todo lo que no se debe hacer para funcionar de manera eficaz.

Pero en este hilo los follaputines no hacen más que soltar especulaciones y asegurar que dentro de poco la siguiente será Polonia.
En vez de un hilo de guerra es un What if descabellado en donde todas las condiciones para la victoria de los invasores solo existen en los teclados de estos zumbados.

No hay uno que admita que solo dice chorradas, como por ejemplo el personaje que lleva el nick de @pacomer
Evidentemente, cuando tienen que confrontarse con la realidad evitan cualquier debate porque los hechos evidencian que a los orcos les va como el puto culo.
Los grandes movimientos de embolsamientos se han convertido en bolsitas de pipas que solo llevan las cáscaras, como en Popasna, que cuando tomaron las ruinas del pueblo fue porque los defensores se habían replegado ordenadamente a posiciones defensivas fijadas y preparadas de antemano.
Y siguen hablando de "ofensivas en profundidad".
Son una banda de pabellón psiquiátrico. Pero de los que no se toman la medicación.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Elimina (15 May 2022)

En cuanto a eso, podemos decir que no ha ganado Chanel pero sí otra colonia...


----------



## Bartleby (15 May 2022)

*Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado*










Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado


Botas de invierno cuando va a empezar el verano, algunas armas obsoletas, vestimenta militar y armamento ligero que no ha pedido Kiev... Las autoridades de




theobjective.com


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Mejor ser alcanzados por el fuego de los Buratinos, que los bizantinos se pasan de blandos.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿qué gracia tienen?











Fotos, video: 'Terminator', el innovador carro ruso de soporte para tanques


La exposición internacional de armamento IDEX 2013 se inaugura este 17 de febrero en Abu Dabi (Emiratos Árabes Unidos). Uno de los estrenos rusos es 'Terminator', un carro blindado de soporte para los tanques.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 200T de material, 100 eran de esto:


----------



## Malevich (15 May 2022)

Agustín de Betancourt tiene calle en Madrid junto a los nuevos ministerios. Espero que los políticos giliprogres y/o burrofachas no se enteren o se la quitarán.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> De 200T de material, 100 eran de esto:



Calzoncillos Homer, a prueba de huevos pillados.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Noruega hay 2.000.000 de coches, según los datos oficiales que indican que el 9% del parque automovilístico noruego, es eléctrico, 200.000 vehículos.
> 
> Por tanto la pregunta es: Puede Noruega abastecer a 2.000.000 de vehículos?
> O las cifras que nos cuentan son falsas?
> ...





Artículo 









Noruega cierra 2021 como el país con mayor proporción de coches eléctricos del mundo per cápita: ¡un 65% de cuota de mercado!


Noruega va camino de convertirse en el primer país en dejar atrás los coches impulsados por combustibles fósiles. Con Tesla como marca más vendida, los coches...




www.google.com





Todo de Noruega : 

Cuota de ventas de VE:

2020 : 55%
2021: 65%
2022: 80%

Si la vida media fuera de 4 años entonces aproximadamente la proporción de VE al final del 2022 sería del 60%. Si consideramos por km recorrido seguramente será el 70% que yo digo pues los autos más antiguos en años y los clásicos suelen estar casi siempre parados .

Hay subvenciones ? Si y jugosas. Parece ser que 2022 será el último año.Hay impuestos potentes a la gasolina y el diésel ? También.Yo no oculto nada. El año que viene se acabarán los incentivos a la compra del VE. 

En 2025 dejarán de vender gasolina y diesel.

A su pregunta ...pueden alimentar 2*10⁶ VE? 
Yo estimo que sí , no puedo demostrarlo , pero parece que el 80% de los noruegos que compran lo creen y los recargan. No hay noticias de desabastecimiento ni cortes de luz en Noruega

La noticia es que el VE circula demasiado en ciudades ocupando nicho a la bicicleta y al transporte público. Quieren desincentivar el uso de VE dentro de sus pequeñas ciudades.

Insisto, el precio de las baterias baja 15% anual. Hoy en dia después de 3 años se uso el coste total del vehículo a gasolina alcanza al VE. A partir de ahí ahorros.Cada año baja esta última cifra.

La red española de electrolineras de las peores de EU. Pero creciendo mucho.

Esto que dije es totalmente cierto, un motor de combustión tarda en desarrollarse 4 o 5 años. Ya no están desarrollando más motores de combustión. 

La mayor planta de PSA se está transformando para únicamente VE.VW tb lo tiene claro, ID3 es el nuevo golf, ID4 SUV , ahora sacarán el ID2. En vW dejaron de vender el Seat Mii , el vW up y el equivalente skoda por no poder atender la demanda ( vehiculo que por 13000 euros te daba 250 km en carretera y 350 km en ciudad de autonomía).Kia Hyunday ya son una referencia en VE. Toyota ha reconocido que se ha equivocado y responde tb con amplia gama de VE. ByD es un emporio de VE , autobuses eléctricos y baterías ( entre ellas la Blade de ferrofosfato). VW va a invertir en una megafábrica se baterías en Sagunto. Jaguar deja de vender v.gasolina en 2025.

Los dos mayores problemas que tiene el comprador para decidirse son los siguientes:

Miedo a quedarse tirado. Cada vez menos.

Certeza que siguen aumentando mucho en prestaciones, autonomía , bajando el precio y da la sensación que esperarse uno o dos años más merece la pena para decidirse a comprar un VE.

Perdón por seguir en el tema. Si alguien se apunta abro otro hilo. Espero este sea el último post de esto.


----------



## Caracalla (15 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, pero si luego se retiran, le están poniendo una diana en la cabeza a toda esa gente.



Ni un m2 ocupado por Rusia será devuelto a Ucrania.

Veremos si para 2023 queda algo de este país donde puedan celebrar el certamen de Eurovisión.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estos van a full



Y ahora es cuando Turquia comprende que su papel en la OTAN era el de tonto útil y que no tiene ni siquiera derecho de pataleo ... De todas formas sería mejor que al menos le dieran cierta satisfacción y que no la enfaden del todo. Turquia sigue siendo un lugra estratégico muy interesante desde donde meter mano en oriente medio.


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Artículo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre...los datos que das son de CUOTAS DE VENTAS DE VEHÍCULOS NUEVOS.
Lo cuál es muy bonito, pero no tiene NADA QUE VER con el mercado actual de vehículos totales en Noruega.

Te vuelvo a repetir la pregunta, porque te enrollas pero no me has respondido:

Puede Noruega mañana ser capaz de un día para otro de mantener 2.000.000 de coches eléctricos?
Porque hoy solo tiene 200.000.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides



Tu encefalograma si que es plano. Aquí no lo olvidamos ningún día. Si eso pasa acostumbras a recordárnoslo a diario.


----------



## coscorron (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues si esas encuestas son tan favorables, que hagan un referéndum. Así de sencillo.



En España antes del referendum de la OTAN todo el favorable a no entrar si lo hacen y alguien hace campaña en contra puede haber sorpresas y eso se lo quieren evitar como con el Brexit o la aprobación de la constitución europea ... No mola que un referendum te joda el trabajo de mucho tiempo.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

¿Podría Ucrania ser descalificada de Eurovisión 2022 por haber dado un mensaje político?


Kalush Orchestra, representantes de Ucrania, en la Final de Eurovisión 2022 han lanzado un mensaje tras acabar su actuación.




www.formulatv.com





Me la suda Eurovisión, pero el doble rasero y el subnormalismo del ciudadano medio me enferma.









Así le quitó la organización de Eurovisión la bandera de Palestina a los representantes de Islandia: "Dame la bandera"


Este es el vídeo del momento en el que la seguridad de Eurovisión quitó las banderas de Palestina al grupo Hatari de Islandia.




www.lasexta.com





Sacar una bandera palestina mal, pedir corredor humanitario para que los nazis de Azov se vayan de rositas, bien.


----------



## coscorron (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre...los datos que das son de CUOTAS DE VENTAS DE VEHÍCULOS NUEVOS.
> Lo cuál es muy bonito, pero no tiene NADA QUE VER con el mercado actual de vehículos totales en Noruega.
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir la pregunta, porque te enrollas pero no me has respondido:
> ...



No lo dudes sobre todo en la epoca del invierno austral cuando tienen dos horas de sol al día.... Los conectan a una patata e ya. ese es el nivel de la soluciones que estan encontrando para reducir la dependencia de la energía rusa ... hidrogeno, biogas, más placas, mas molinillos en zonas sin viento, un hidroducto que ira a ninguna parte porque ahora mismo el hidrogeno no se usa para nada pero te lo venden como si fuera algo maduro y la gente traga.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estos van a full



Menos aislamiento. El grueso de la carne de cañon de la OTAN lo pone Turquía.


----------



## radium (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estos van a full



Con un poco de suerte se termina rompiendo la OTAN


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

El presidente de Finlandia anuncia públicamente que su país solicitará su unión a la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia (la OTAN para el que no lo sepa). Ahora ya pueden dormir a pierna suelta.


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Tu encefalograma si que es plano. Aquí no lo olvidamos ningún día. Si eso pasa acostumbras a recordárnoslo a diario.



Bueno, no te enfades


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues si esas encuestas son tan favorables, que hagan un referéndum. Así de sencillo.



Ok, y en Rusia también acerca de la invasión de Ucrania y de cualquier tema relevante, no?


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

¿Os imagináis que unos atracadores del Banco de España piden entregarse al gobierno de Somalia o Paraguay para que los traslade allí y que los GEOS se la envainen?

¿Por qué no dejan de dar la tabarra con AZOVSTAL?

Hay dos opciones:

1. Rendición sin condiciones a quien controla la ciudad.
O
2. Bombardeo masivo y que cada palo aguante su vela.

Eso de rendirme y que me saquen del país es de putos cobardes y jamás se ha visto en suelos soberanos.

¿QUÉ MIERDA ES ESTA?


----------



## ATDTn (15 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A caballo regalado no le mires el diente

Aunque en este caso prefiero la versión en inglés
Los mendigos no se pueden poner exquisitos.

beggars can't be choosers


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, y en Rusia también acerca de la invasión de Ucrania y de cualquier tema relevante, no?



Para que Kherson se una a ellos o no, como dijo Peskov...


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los rusos saben perfectamente que la Tierra es redonda, y están muy orgullosos de que fuera un ruso, Yuri Gagarin, el primer habitante del planeta en orbitar en torno a él.
> 
> Los de la Tierra plana son los vendehumos capitalistas, telepredicadores evangélicos del "cinturón biblico" americano y _neocons_, que creen que la Tierra fue creada el sábado 22 de octubre del 4004 antes de Cristo, a las 6 de la tarde.



Joder, qué empanada mental tienes...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis que unos atracadores del Banco de España piden entregarse al gobierno de Somalia o Paraguay para que los traslade allí y que los GEOS se la envainen?
> 
> ¿Por qué no dejan de dar la tabarra con AZOVSTAL?
> 
> ...



Algo muy gordo debe haber en esa boca del infierno para que no se hayan rendido ya, están ganando tiempo de manera desesperada, tienen mas miedo a sus jefes que a sus enemigos.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Sobre la utilidad del chaleco antibalas.
Un combatiente con chaleco antibalas recibió dos balas en acción.
El chaleco antibalas fue perforado en dos lugares (aguantó 4 balas - se puede ver el hematoma en la foto), pero extinguió parte de la energía, por lo que el combatiente sobrevivió.
Las balas lo atravesaron, ya se había recuperado y había vuelto a la acción.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48671




Para el puesto de arriba. Aquí están las dos balas extraídas del combatiente tras atravesar su coraza.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48672


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para que Kherson se una a ellos o no, como dijo Peskov...



Vale, pero en un país en conflicto, entenderás que deberían ser necesarios observadores internacionales, no?

Es que las cosas no se pueden hacer por huevos, melón, es lo único por lo que yo estoy en contra de todo esto, tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, pero por narices no, qué tan difícil es comprenderlo?


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte se termina rompiendo la OTAN



Sencillamente, el pacto va ser más caro y alcanzará más tiempo alcanzarlo ¿Con qué comprará Europa adhesión? ¿Expansión por Siria? ¿por otros lugares? ¿Explotación del petróleo en las islas disputadas con Grecia?.

Porque situación geográfica de Turquía es envidiable.

¿Cuando se alcance, llegaremos a ofensivas más abiertas o no son necesarias?


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv han comenzado las emisiones de radio con un llamamiento a las formaciones ucranianas para que depongan las armas y con instrucciones detalladas sobre cómo rendirse. Al mismo tiempo, las instrucciones dicen que, si es necesario, los soldados de las AFU pueden liquidar a sus comandantes si les impiden pasarse al bando ruso. Todos los que acepten esta oferta tienen garantizada la vida y el regreso a sus familias tras el fin de las hostilidades.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48670

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale, pero en un país en conflicto, entenderás que deberían ser necesarios observadores internacionales, no?
> 
> Es que las cosas no se pueden hacer por huevos, melón, es lo único por lo que yo estoy en contra de todo esto, tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, pero por narices no, qué tan difícil es comprenderlo?



Casi todo se hace por huevos, desde siempre. Se llama hechos consumados. Y para los de la tierra de los libres y el hogar de los valientes es algo habitual. Y mira que se les advirtió, pero ni caso.

Lo normal sería hacer un referéndum. Pero los que mandan tienen miedo de que salga mal, no sería la primera vez. Así que pasando...


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Los familiares de los nazis ucranianos que sirven al principal enemigo estratégico de China escriben a los comunistas chinos para salvar a los nazis ucranianos. Una prueba muy clara de la idiotez de los militantes en sus cabezas.

Los familiares de los defensores de Azovstal pidieron ayuda a China para la extradición de los militares ucranianos de Mariupol.

Una declaración general de los familiares de los defensores de Mariupol: "Pedimos a China que intervenga y se convierta en un pacificador en esta guerra, que se convierta en una salvación para nuestros combatientes de Mariupol, de Azovstal. El tiempo se agota en días, minutos y segundos. Nuestros guerreros ya han estado en el infierno, dales la oportunidad de ver el sol.

Detalles: Se recordó a los familiares de los defensores que "China conoce la historia de sufrimiento, el precio de la independencia y lo que es la lucha de las dos concepciones del mundo" y se expresó la esperanza de que China "no se mantenga al margen ni guarde silencio".

Los familiares piden un procedimiento de extracción para llevar a los defensores de Mariupol, los combatientes heridos y los cuerpos de los soldados muertos a un tercer país, donde permanecerán hasta el final de la guerra. Ese país, dijeron, podría ser Turquía y su presidente aceptó la extradición a su país.

Los familiares recordaron que ya se habían puesto en contacto con los dirigentes de todos los países y que China era probablemente el único país al que aún no se habían dirigido.

"Pedimos al muy respetado Xi Jinping que haga todo lo posible para salvar los valores mundiales, para salvar a los defensores de Mariupol", resumieron los familiares de los defensores de Azovstal.

PS. Por otra parte, la explotación del término contundente "extracción" es agradable. Como ya ha quedado claro muchas veces, "los gallos de Azovstal" sólo esperan la "destrucción". 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48669


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre...los datos que das son de CUOTAS DE VENTAS DE VEHÍCULOS NUEVOS.
> Lo cuál es muy bonito, pero no tiene NADA QUE VER con el mercado actual de vehículos totales en Noruega.
> 
> Te vuelvo a repetir la pregunta, porque te enrollas pero no me has respondido:
> ...



No soy de vista cansada. No por escribir más grande o gritar tendrá ud más razón .

No leyó lo que escribí ?

Sí indiqué que eran ventas...y también expliqué que si la vida útil son 4 años el porcentaje al final del 2022 puede ser del 60%. No lo leyó ud ?

También intenté contestar a su pregunta, el párrafo empieza diciendo 

" A su pregunta...." Le contesto que no puedo jurar en la biblia que sí pero que el 80% de los noruegos q van a comprar un coche nuevo parece q lo tienen claro.Parece que sí podrán alimentar sus vehículos con electricidad. Lo siento por no poder demostrarlo, prefiero ser justo y no asegurar lo que no es cierto.

Lo que sí creo es que en 2030 en el conjunto de la UE el 70% mínimo de los autos vendidos nuevos serán VE puros. Y estoy dispuesto a apostar contra el que quiera...nadie a recogido el guante.

Aprecio sus posts en este foro. Pero por favor no caigamos en el fanatismo cuando alguna idea se salga de nuestra convicción.

Un abrazo


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la utilidad del chaleco antibalas.
> Un combatiente con chaleco antibalas recibió dos balas en acción.
> El chaleco antibalas fue perforado en dos lugares (aguantó 4 balas - se puede ver el hematoma en la foto), pero extinguió parte de la energía, por lo que el combatiente sobrevivió.
> Las balas lo atravesaron, ya se había recuperado y había vuelto a la acción.
> ...



Hay balas y balas. Un 5,56 que es el calibre estandar de la OTAN no será lo mismo que un 7,62 que llevaba el chopo de toda la vida. Eso si el peso no es lo mismo, ni en munición ni en fusil.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Se informa de que el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, tiene previsto anunciar un nuevo (tercer) paquete de ayuda militar italiana a Ucrania el 19 de mayo. Se sabe que el paquete incluirá obuses FH-70 remolcados de 155 mm/39 y vehículos blindados Iveco Lince (LMV). También pueden incluirse morteros, APC, MANPADS Stinger, ametralladoras, munición de artillería y de armas pequeñas y algunos otros vehículos blindados. Además, se informa de que la propia Ucrania podría encargar un nuevo UAV Falco fabricado por la empresa italiana Leonardo en el marco de un contrato independiente. El ejército italiano recibió 164 obuses FH entre 1978 y 1982. 164 obuses FH-70 de diseño conjunto alemán-italiano-británico, de los cuales 90 están ahora en servicio (foto) y otros 72 están almacenados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48666


----------



## Epicii (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides





alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no lo olvides



Tu dices que los terraplanistas, antivacunas, y demás conspiranoicos son mas tendientes a ser prorusos?

jajaja vaya novedad, eso tiene una explicación psicológica...


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Somos refugiados, ganaremos y llegaremos a Crimea por ti

Las aventuras de los refugiados ucranianos. Ahora en Crimea.

En Simferopol, los inquilinos de un edificio local observaron que un coche con matrícula ucraniana estaba mal aparcado. Tras un comentario, el conductor dijo: "Somos de Ucrania. Anímate, ¡ganaremos! Iremos a por vosotros en Crimea".

Después de que el vídeo de su comportamiento poco amistoso se difundiera en las redes sociales, apareció otro vídeo en el que se disculpaba e incluso ofrecía su ayuda a los habitantes de Crimea y a los soldados rusos.

Sólo en Crimea no se perdonan estas cosas. Los habitantes de Crimea se alegran de quien respeta a los locales, pero no de quienes gritan desde la puerta una "victoria".

t.me/Soldierline/6282

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los familiares de los nazis ucranianos que sirven al principal enemigo estratégico de China escriben a los comunistas chinos para salvar a los nazis ucranianos. Una prueba muy clara de la idiotez de los militantes en sus cabezas.
> 
> Los familiares de los defensores de Azovstal pidieron ayuda a China para la extradición de los militares ucranianos de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Interesante que reconozcan que quien corta ya el bacalao son los chinos y no la OTAN…muy interesante.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Claro claro, les han lanzado fósforo a 2000 grados, que pena que pena que ayer le hicieron una canción, ya no saben que van a decir o hacer jajajaja, si vieran como están ahí abajo todos desmembrados y mutilados



Es que la noticia no dice todo

Asesor del EX alcalde de Mariupol DESDE Kiev Y QUE HUYÓ EN MARZO DICE....así debería de empezar...


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los familiares de los nazis ucranianos que sirven al principal enemigo estratégico de China escriben a los comunistas chinos para salvar a los nazis ucranianos. Una prueba muy clara de la idiotez de los militantes en sus cabezas.
> 
> Los familiares de los defensores de Azovstal pidieron ayuda a China para la extradición de los militares ucranianos de Mariupol.
> 
> ...



Nada de eso, nuevamente propaganda. Ya saben que los que mandan en Ucrania no les van a dejar.

Lo de Elonk Musk, que también lo pidieron, directamente no va a influir tampoco pero es otra historia. 

De cualquier forma pidan lo que pidan y a quien pidan acaba sirviendo para lo que produce: trchazo ruso, bien sea por lo que es o por como nos lo cuentan.


----------



## ferrys (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se informa de que el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, tiene previsto anunciar un nuevo (tercer) paquete de ayuda militar italiana a Ucrania el 19 de mayo. Se sabe que el paquete incluirá obuses FH-70 remolcados de 155 mm/39 y vehículos blindados Iveco Lince (LMV). También pueden incluirse morteros, APC, MANPADS Stinger, ametralladoras, munición de artillería y de armas pequeñas y algunos otros vehículos blindados. Además, se informa de que la propia Ucrania podría encargar un nuevo UAV Falco fabricado por la empresa italiana Leonardo en el marco de un contrato independiente. El ejército italiano recibió 164 obuses FH entre 1978 y 1982. 164 obuses FH-70 de diseño conjunto alemán-italiano-británico, de los cuales 90 están ahora en servicio (foto) y otros 72 están almacenados.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48666
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058934



Mas chatarra para Ucrania. Tal es así que han prohibido a los soldados ucranianos quejarse de la mierda que les llevan.
Que se dejen de chatarra y vayan sus soldados con su artillería a disparar. 500 millones de ayuda, mis cojones. Vendo Mercedes de los 90 a 30.000€ que era su precio. OTAN panda de cobardes.
Cualquier día mandan los Phantom


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Algo muy gordo debe haber en esa boca del infierno para que no se hayan rendido ya, están ganando tiempo de manera desesperada, tienen mas miedo a sus jefes que a sus enemigos.



Hombre, si Rusia los ha declarado organización terrorista ya saben que les espera y ya sabemos por qué no se pueden rendir a Rusia. Pero ni a ellos ni a la Otan no les apetece abrir ese melón


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Barco de artillería ucraniano BK-05 "Lubny" izado del fondo en el puerto de Mariupol

La pequeña lancha blindada de la Armada ucraniana P 178 "Lubny" del proyecto 58155 ha sido encontrada hundida en el puerto marítimo de Mariupol durante las batallas por la ciudad. El barco ucraniano fue sacado del fondo y limpiado de minas.

Anteriormente se habían incautado varias lanchas navales ucranianas similares en el puerto de Berdyansk.

t.me/Soldierline/6278


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Barco de artillería ucraniano BK-05 "Lubny" izado del fondo en el puerto de Mariupol
> 
> La pequeña lancha blindada de la Armada ucraniana P 178 "Lubny" del proyecto 58155 ha sido encontrada hundida en el puerto marítimo de Mariupol durante las batallas por la ciudad. El barco ucraniano fue sacado del fondo y limpiado de minas.
> 
> ...



¿Esta actitud tan temprana y responsable es habitual en otras guerras?. La verdad es que chapeau.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Salvajes en Europa

Los refugiados ucranianos están alcanzando un nuevo nivel de extravagancia en sus actuaciones.

De hecho, el fondo no tiene fondo, por supuesto

t.me/Soldierline/6277

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caracalla (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale, pero en un país en conflicto, entenderás que deberían ser necesarios observadores internacionales, no?
> 
> Es que las cosas no se pueden hacer por huevos, melón, es lo único por lo que yo estoy en contra de todo esto, tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, pero por narices no, qué tan difícil es comprenderlo?



Seguro que no habrá ningún problema con la presencia de Observadores de Irán, China, India, North Korea o Venezuela. Logicamente observadores de países que están en guerra con Rusia no pueden acudir ni su opinión tiene ningún tipo de validez.

Un observador francés o americano va a dar la peor opinión posible del evento con el fin de dañar a Rusia, no tendría sentido su presencia.

Lo de estas votaciones es un mero trámite. Es solo para poder decir que Rusia no se ha anexionado territorio alguno, sino que han sido esas repúblicas independientes las que han pedido volver a la federación.

La Otan les abrió la puerta con la cagada de Kosovo. Un error flagrante por su parte.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

*El factor de la corrupción*

El bloqueo de 40.000 millones de dólares de ayuda militar a Ucrania por parte del senador Rand Paul es ciertamente temporal, pero al mismo tiempo notable. En su razonamiento, el senador Paul señaló directamente que las enormes sumas de dinero asignadas a Ucrania podrían ser simplemente robadas, y exigió al menos un mínimo control sobre su gasto. Lo que, de hecho, provocó el retraso.

Naturalmente, surge la pregunta: ¿por qué el senador Paul dice que el dinero puede ser robado en los "democráticos" Estados Unidos o en la "democrática" Ucrania? El propio senador Paul responde, señalando la experiencia de Afganistán, donde, según las estimaciones de la Universidad de Brown, en 20 años (desde el otoño de 2001 hasta el verano de 2021), Estados Unidos inyectó 2,31 billones de dólares. El resultado de la guerra es bien conocido: los talibanes (prohibidos en la Federación Rusa) han ganado, y 20 años después vuelven a controlar Afganistán.

En este momento, incluso antes de la huida de Estados Unidos de Kabul, los medios de comunicación estadounidenses escribieron abiertamente que una parte importante de la ayuda estadounidense al gobierno de Ghani se ha disipado a nadie sabe dónde, insinuando principalmente que fue robada por los funcionarios del régimen títere afgano y los señores de la guerra locales. Sin embargo, también se han planteado preguntas sobre el gobierno estadounidense y los contratistas privados de defensa que han estado utilizando activamente el dinero.

Pero esta historia tampoco es única. Estados Unidos ha gastado, según diversas estimaciones, decenas o incluso cientos de miles de millones de dólares en intentos de derrocar al gobierno de Bashar al-Assad en Siria. También fracasaron allí, como sabemos (Rusia e Irán hicieron lo que pudieron). Durante la guerra salieron a la luz en los medios de comunicación estadounidenses algunos hechos desagradables sobre la malversación de fondos estadounidenses asignados a la "revolución democrática siria". En particular, se supo que se robaron más de 350 millones de dólares asignados por la CIA para el entrenamiento de combatientes del Ejército Libre Sirio en campos de entrenamiento en el territorio de Turquía.

De hecho, el dinero se gastó, pero los combatientes no fueron realmente entrenados. De hecho, el dinero fue simplemente robado y destinado a los combates en Siria. También fue acusado de robar dinero de la "democracia" el fallecido jefe de los Cascos Blancos, Le Mezurier, que se tiró por la ventana de su casa en Estambul. Según varias versiones, junto a Le Mezurier se fregaron las colas de las agencias de inteligencia implicadas en la financiación de los Cascos Blancos, que no sólo fabricaron diversas falsificaciones sobre "las armas químicas de Assad", sino que dominaron la "financiación democrática" a través de las agencias de inteligencia, ya que prácticamente no había control sobre el gasto de los fondos que entraban en Siria.

Además, podemos recordar las acusaciones de la administración de ocupación de Paul Bremer, que supervisó la "reconstrucción de Irak" y recibió toneladas de dinero en efectivo de Estados Unidos, algunas de las cuales desaparecieron en lo desconocido. Según una investigación de la Comisión del Congreso de los Estados Unidos, 12.000 millones de dólares de los 60.000 millones de dólares en efectivo entregados a Irak desaparecieron por completo sin ningún tipo de documentación. La mayor parte del dinero restante se gastó con los habituales recibos manuscritos, que dejaban serias dudas sobre su autenticidad y no permitían saber si el efectivo importado se había gastado realmente. Asimismo, el Parlamento británico acabó descubriendo que faltaban 8.000 millones de libras de los 16.000 millones asignados a Irak por Gran Bretaña.

En definitiva, para quienes tienen la virtud de recordar las anteriores guerras de Estados Unidos, es bastante obvio que la probabilidad de que una parte sustancial de las sumas asignadas vuelva a disolverse en lo desconocido se acerca al 100%. El senador Rand Paul es claramente de la misma opinión, por lo que pide una mayor supervisión del gasto, pero no parece que sirva de nada en Ucrania.

El experto militar Boris Rozhin (Solonelsassad), especialmente para Readovka.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48665


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, no te enfades



No lo hago...cuando me aparece el juego de palabras en la mente lo uso ( a veces sin tener razón ) pero no me enfado . De hecho cuando alguien me hace perder el tiempo lo ignoro.

De hecho aprecio su educación.

Le pregunto una cosa q me extraña...

Siendo este hilo bastante proruso veo que ud y otros, p ej Teuro, prefieren argumentar aquí que en el de Chusky. He de entender que pese a tener opinión mayoritaria contraria a la suya en este hilo se intenta averiguar más la verdad y hay menos intoxicaciones ?


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Los bancos occidentales están discutiendo con los reguladores nacionales la posibilidad de vender sus negocios en Rusia a personas o entidades afectadas por las sanciones,

También están considerando la opción de intercambiar activos, informó el Financial Times.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48663


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Otro crimen de guerra ruso. El uso de bombas de magnesio contraviene el convenio de Ginebra de 1925. Hay que ir pensando ya la forma en la que vamos a ejecutar a putin.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, y en Rusia también acerca de la invasión de Ucrania y de cualquier tema relevante, no?



Sí...como siempre lo hace USA y UK antes de realizar una invasión, guerra o ataque aéreo.
Que no lo han hecho nunca ? No jodas ...pero si son democracias.

Transparencia ... Julian Assange y tal y tal


----------



## Irene Adler (15 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando Turquia comprende que su papel en la OTAN era el de tonto útil y que no tiene ni siquiera derecho de pataleo ... De todas formas sería mejor que al menos le dieran cierta satisfacción y que no la enfaden del todo. Turquia sigue siendo un lugra estratégico muy interesante desde donde meter mano en oriente medio.



Chantajes, amenazas nada veladas, von der Palpatine queriendo el poder absoluto y callar a los países que no tragan… la UE cubriéndose de gloria y todo por “defender” a la OTAN como si fueran el mismo organismo y tuvieran los mismos miembros… irlandeses y austriacos tienen que estar encantados con esta gestión…

Erdogan después de los desplantes de Europa, de que se les cuele to dios en la cola de la UE cuando llevan siglos dándole largas, y el sustillo del que le salvó Putin no creo que tenga el chichi pa mucho farolillo como dicen en mi pueblo… como le toquen mucho las narices y de un palmetazo en la mesa se puede liar muy parda…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Prisioneros de guerra rusos describen como sus superiores ejecutaban a los soldados heridos de un tiro en la cabeza parar que no fuesen una carga.

Hay que dejarles de llamar orcos, porque los orcos tienen más humanidad que estos seres endemoniados.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Los habitantes de Mykolaiv no pueden conseguir pan y alimentos enlatados

Además de los problemas de agua, que no se han resuelto desde hace un mes, ahora hay escasez de alimentos en la sufrida Mykolaiv. Los residentes del distrito de Korabelnyi de la ciudad informan de que conseguir pan gratis junto con carne enlatada es bastante problemático.

Una mujer escribe en un grupo local de medios sociales:

"Para conseguir este pan y la carne enlatada, hay que hacer cola desde las 5 de la mañana. Y conseguirlo no es realista. Desgraciadamente. Sería mejor que se distribuyera el pan; sería realista venir a cogerlo, sin colas kilométricas.

En ese momento, Kim y Senkevich están grabando vídeos y desempaquetando ropa nueva y preparándose para las vacaciones. No hay tiempo para pensar en los habitantes...

t.me/Soldierline/6275


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Maria Zakharova comentó la victoria de Ucrania en Eurovisión

"Hay que convenir en que, sin la victoria de Ucrania en Eurovisión, la imagen de lo que le ocurrió a este país habría quedado incompleta.

Trajes e instrumentos musicales nacionales, dos Baba Yagas con cuerdas, breakdance y gritos sobre Azovstal. Europa se pone en pie con una ovación. Cortina.

Qué puedo decir, al menos Ucrania tiene una "victoria" en alguna parte.

t.me/Soldierline/6274


----------



## Honkler (15 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Algo de ataque en profundidad estan usando.
> 
> Llevan semanas lanzando chatarra frontalmente contra las lineas enemigas para buscar lugares donde reventar el frente y entrar por ahi,pero de momento les han zurrado en todos los lados.
> 
> 0 inventiva,pero esque tampoco le puedes pedir mas a un ejercito de orcos borrachos.En la 2º guerra mundial les salio bien porque tenian carne de cañon infinita,pero en esta van justitos y lo estan notando a lo grande.



Para leer ciencia ficción me pongo en el Kindle algo decente, no leer tus mierdas. Al ignore


----------



## Epicii (15 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Mas chatarra para Ucrania. Tal es así que han prohibido a los soldados ucranianos quejarse de la mierda que les llevan.
> Que se dejen de chatarra y vayan sus soldados con su artillería a disparar. 500 millones de ayuda, mis cojones. Vendo Mercedes de los 90 a 30.000€ que era su precio. OTAN panda de cobardes.
> Cualquier día mandan los Phantom





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro crimen de guerra ruso. El uso de bombas de magnesio contraviene el convenio de Ginebra de 1925. Hay que ir pensando ya la forma en la que vamos a ejecutar a putin.





Obama esta en alguna prision por esto? No...
Entonces porque Putin no puede?


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Pronto los ucranianos comenzarán a apelar al Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Así es como caerá la junta

En Ucrania se observa una tendencia interesante.
En las subpublicaciones locales han empezado a aparecer informes sobre la búsqueda de familiares que luchan por la junta de Kiev.

El mando de las brigadas de las AFU es incapaz de dar una respuesta comprensible sobre dónde están sus soldados. En gran medida, esto se debe al hecho de que en muchas unidades de las AFU la administración está interrumpida, los comandantes no son conscientes de la situación y, lo que es peor, hay una completa falta de preocupación por sus subordinados. Y la respuesta es la misma para los familiares: o se les mata o se les hace prisioneros.

t.me/Soldierline/6272


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

HÉROE Zelensky dice que el festival de Eurovisión del año que viene se celebrará en Mariupol. La gente se va a hinchar a bailar


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 May 2022)

Nazis pro-ucranianos y su opinión sobre España:









Ucrania gana Eurovisión y Chanel hace historia llegando al tercer puesto con su chanelazo


Llegó, vio y reinó, aprovechando que estaba en la tierra de Julio César. No ganó, pero Chanel decidió que Eurovisión iba a ser a partir de ahora su territorio y el de toda...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Casi todo se hace por huevos, desde siempre. Se llama hechos consumados. Y para los de la tierra de los libres y el hogar de los valientes es algo habitual. Y mira que se les advirtió, pero ni caso.
> 
> Lo normal sería hacer un referéndum. Pero los que mandan tienen miedo de que salga mal, no sería la primera vez. Así que pasando...



Bueno, pues a mi eso no me convence, qué quieres que te diga? ya te digo, por narices las cosas, conmigo no, y si eso lo llevo a mi día a día, porque te aseguro que es así...no lo voy a aceptar en otra cuestión


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HÉROE Zelensky dice que el festival de Eurovisión del año que viene se celebrará en Mariupol.



En los sótanos de Azovstal, no te jode.


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Bueno, me gusta porque argumentas y con quien argumenta se le puede convencer.
> 
> Te doy un dato, una placa fotovoltaica creo que mide menos de 1 m². Son de 450w actualmente.
> 
> ...



Pero piensa que no solo hablamos de las necesidades de una casa (Luz, calefacción, aire acondicionado, etc) también hablamos de coches (En Estados Unidos suele haber dos por familia), climatización de los edificios, maquinaria industrial, etc.

Ya te digo que no soy experto, pero el artículo lo ponía como imposible. Además, los paneles y los molinillos tienen un costo energético de fabricación (retorno energetico).

PS: Podemos seguir hablando en otro hilo.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Los habitantes de los pueblos fronterizos con Ucrania en la región de Belgorod están recibiendo estas llamadas falsas desde Chile en nombre del Ministerio de Emergencias ruso

Se informa de que estas son las acciones de la CYPSO de Ucrania para causar pánico entre los aldeanos.

t.me/Soldierline/6271

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (15 May 2022)

Que no me jodan que van a inflacionar el mercado de las señoritas ucranianas.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

En general, lo principal es declarar de forma patética que no compraremos gas bajo el esquema ruso a través de Gazprombank, después de lo cual podemos empezar a comprar gas ruso a través de Gazprombank de forma mucho menos patética. Débiles y peleles. 

Bloomberg: Las empresas europeas podrán pagar el gas ruso en rublos y evitar las sanciones

La Comisión Europea ha decidido que las empresas deben hacer una declaración clara de que consideran cumplidas sus obligaciones tras pagar en euros o en dólares, y no debe exigirse ninguna otra medida a la parte rusa en relación con el pago.

La agencia dijo a los gobiernos que las directrices de la UE no impedirían a las empresas abrir una cuenta en Gazprombank.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48673

*Bloomberg: Las empresas europeas podrán pagar el gas ruso en rublos y evitar las sanciones*​​La Comisión Europea ha decidido que las empresas deben hacer una declaración clara de que consideran cumplidas sus obligaciones tras pagar en euros o en dólares, y que no debe exigirse ninguna otra acción a la parte rusa en relación con este pago.​​La agencia dijo a los gobiernos que las directrices de la UE no impedirían a las empresas abrir una cuenta en Gazprombank.​​t.me/belvestnik/24622​


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las prendas que enfurecieron a los ucranianos fueron los chandals.

No lo he visto más feo.




Las zapatillas tampoco les gustaron, querían Adidas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

A menear el esqueleto todos!! No me seáis rancios.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Zaluzhniy mostró el uso de obuses británicos M777.

Para los expertos en telegram que afirmaban que estas armas eran superiores a las rusas en términos de alcance. Es importante saber que las leyes físicas no pueden ser vencidas. Cualquier artillería con munición convencional tiene un alcance efectivo de hasta ~20km, luego la elipse de dispersión aumenta exponencialmente. Es decir, para alcanzar un objetivo a mayor distancia, hay que gastar muchos órdenes de magnitud más de munición. Y en el rango máximo, de hecho, para poner un coche cargado de conchas, y no el hecho de que usted va a golpear. En este sentido, el uso de la artillería de cañón se vuelve ineficaz. Además, los obuses fueron entregados a la parte ucraniana sin los dispositivos habituales para calcular la precisión del disparo.

Otra cosa es el uso de artillería rusa con munición de alta precisión, como la de Krasnopol. Lo que les permite golpear con precisión en el límite de alcance de las unidades de artillería. Que nuestros enemigos no tienen. Por lo tanto, en la guerra de contrabatería los alabados M777 perderán ante nuestros medios con munición de alta precisión.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48674

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No lo dudes sobre todo en la epoca del invierno austral cuando tienen dos horas de sol al día.... Los conectan a una patata e ya. ese es el nivel de la soluciones que estan encontrando para reducir la dependencia de la energía rusa ... hidrogeno, biogas, más placas, mas molinillos en zonas sin viento, un hidroducto que ira a ninguna parte porque ahora mismo el hidrogeno no se usa para nada pero te lo venden como si fuera algo maduro y la gente traga.




Mmm...

Poner placas solares donde el invierno AUSTRAL da dos horas de luz al dia.

Molinillos donde no hay viento.

Claro así no se puede conseguir.

Es como si yo digo que los motores térmicos son una mierda porque si pones la gasolina en el radiador y el agua en el depósito de la gasolina no van una mierda.

Te informo. Ya hay plantas de hidrógeno hace muchos años. Desde los años 60 mínimo por los viajes espaciales.
Empieza a haberlas en los principales puertos del mundo como Rotterdam.

Yo no soy muy partidario del H2 pero hay q reconocer que el precio de la producción ha bajado muchísimo. Hay mucho interés en seguir investigando y bajando ese precio. Hay aplicaciones donde puede ser ideal como en el tte aereo o marítimo. 

Imagina que tienes una masía en el monte. Vas 4 veces al año, bajas de tu coche con la pila de H2 y conectas la casa durante una semana. Después te marchas y al volver a tu ciudad recargas el coche. Cuota anual de luz en la masía 0, coste de instalación fotovoltaica 0 pues no la pones, interesante no ?


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Distribución de ayuda humanitaria t.me/katya_valya_dnr en el pueblo de Vladimirovka, cerca de Nikolskoye (dirección Ugledar). En las cercanías se están produciendo intensos combates y el pueblo está en la zona de fuego de la artillería de las AFU.

Un momento característico del primer vídeo es la distribución de la carga durante el bombardeo de artillería, una mujer con un niño se apresura inmediatamente a abandonar la zona abierta al oír el fuego de artillería.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48675

Videos en el enlace


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> A caballo regalado no le mires el diente
> 
> Aunque en este caso prefiero la versión en inglés
> Los mendigos no se pueden poner exquisitos.
> ...



Lo de las botas de invierno es normal.
Iglesias ya lo dijo GoT

Se acerca el invierno


----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

Por ahí atras lo colgue yo. Los ucranianos intentaron un asalto que les salio mal, vendieron la habitual tinta de calamar mediatica para intentar ocultarlo.

Llegaron en 1 lancha de asalto y al menos un helicoptero. El resto lo cazaron sobre el mar. La lancha no se , pero restos del helicoptero deberian aparecer.

El tema es que la parte mediatica, los rusos la mueven fatal y muy lentamente. Esto el dia siguiente hubiera sido un mundial. Los tiempos son importantisimos en la guerra mediatica.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte se termina rompiendo la OTAN




turquia es el unico pais con soldados en la otan .. sin turquia no hay otan


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale, pero en un país en conflicto, entenderás que deberían ser necesarios observadores internacionales, no?
> 
> Es que las cosas no se pueden hacer por huevos, melón, es lo único por lo que yo estoy en contra de todo esto, tu puedes hacer lo que quieras, pero por narices no, qué tan difícil es comprenderlo?




es una guerrA joder no el futbol...


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Seguro que no habrá ningún problema con la presnecia de Observadores de Irán, China, India, North Korea o Venezuela. Logicamente observadores de paises que están en guerra con Rusia no pueden acudir ni su opinión tiene ningún tipo de validez.




La creme de la creme democrática, si señor.....


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es una guerrA joder no el futbol...




Como si es una merendola


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Chantajes, amenazas nada veladas, von der Palpatine queriendo el poder absoluto y callar a los países que no tragan… la UE cubriéndose de gloria y todo por “defender” a la OTAN como si fueran el mismo organismo y tuvieran los mismos miembros… irlandeses y austriacos tienen que estar encantados con esta gestión…
> 
> Erdogan después de los desplantes de Europa, de que se les cuele to dios en la cola de la UE cuando llevan siglos dándole largas, y el sustillo del que le salvó Putin no creo que tenga el chichi pa mucho farolillo como dicen en mi pueblo… como le toquen mucho las narices y de un palmetazo en la mesa se puede liar muy parda…
> 
> ...




lo logico es que turquia y rusia y china ataquen europa y sus pocos recursoa en cuanto hayn ventilado lo de ucrania

el.este contra el oeste 

los barbaros contra roma... siempre ha sido asi

roma para rusia y bizancio para los turcos


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sí...como siempre lo hace USA y UK antes de realizar una invasión, guerra o ataque aéreo.
> Que no lo han hecho nunca ? No jodas ...pero si son democracias.
> 
> Transparencia ... Julian Assange y tal y tal



"Pero ej que eztadoz unidoz..."
A no invalida B ni al contrario


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zaluzhniy mostró el uso de obuses británicos M777.
> 
> Para los expertos en telegram que afirmaban que estas armas eran superiores a las rusas en términos de alcance. Es importante saber que las leyes físicas no pueden ser vencidas. Cualquier artillería con munición convencional tiene un alcance efectivo de hasta ~20km, luego la elipse de dispersión aumenta exponencialmente. Es decir, para alcanzar un objetivo a mayor distancia, hay que gastar muchos órdenes de magnitud más de munición. Y en el rango máximo, de hecho, para poner un coche cargado de conchas, y no el hecho de que usted va a golpear. En este sentido, el uso de la artillería de cañón se vuelve ineficaz. Además, los obuses fueron entregados a la parte ucraniana sin los dispositivos habituales para calcular la precisión del disparo.
> 
> ...



Y así es como la guerra puede prolongarse todo el tiempo que le interese al complejo militar industrial, dosificando las entregas de armamento para que ningún bando tenga una superioridad manifiesta sobre el otro. Al complejo militar industrial de Washington... y al de Moscú, que también tiene el suyo y seguro que también están interesados en que la guerra sea larga, y para ello sacrificarán a todos los soldados rusos que haga falta "en nombre de la patria" al igual que los USA lucharán "hasta el último ucraniano disponible", los cuales irán voluntariamente por puro fanatismo.


----------



## alfonbass (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No lo hago...cuando me aparece el juego de palabras en la mente lo uso ( a veces sin tener razón ) pero no me enfado . De hecho cuando alguien me hace perder el tiempo lo ignoro.
> 
> De hecho aprecio su educación.
> 
> ...



Porque si hay algo que odie más en el mundo es juntarme con peña que piensa como yo, es algo insufrible, adoro discutir y no estar de acuerdo...qué se le va a hacer...


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

....


Bartleby dijo:


> *Ucrania se queja a España por enviarle botas de invierno en vez de armamento pesado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si son la Segarra están bien y bien de precio, no se si comprarme unas.









Militar Archivos - Calzados Segarra







segarra.es





Aunque mejor enviarles las Chiruca.


----------



## Kluster (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> A menear el esqueleto todos!! No me seáis rancios.



No soy pro-ukra pero reconozco que la canción no está mal.

En 2018 votaron a esta bazofia:


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero piensa que no solo hablamos de las necesidades de una casa (Luz, calefacción, aire acondicionado, etc) también hablamos de coches (En Estados Unidos suele haber dos por familia), climatización de los edificios, maquinaria industrial, etc.
> 
> Ya te digo que no soy experto, pero el artículo lo ponía como imposible. Además, los paneles y los molinillos tienen un costo energético de fabricación (retorno energetico).
> 
> PS: Podemos seguir hablando en otro hilo.




Si si...por eso pasé de 32,5 m² a 100 m², para pasar de consumo familiar a global.También hay q tener en cuenta el coeficiente de simultaneidad que indican los ing industriales. Una familia necesita 13 kw para jamás estando aislados quedarse un dia sin agua caliente aunque haya dos semanas nublado. Pero si simultaneas millones de placas y molinos y baterias y embalses a altura como Cortes en Valencia o La Almendra en Duero hay más equilibrio.

Hacia ahí vamos , es evidente, por desarrollo tecnológico y por descenso de combustibles. Siempre pensé que habría una transición de 20 30 años con nuclear. Pero es que las placas fotovoltaicas han bajado un 90% en los ultimos 18 años y las baterías también. 

Puedes leer el periodico de la energía. Ahi busca la energía fotovoltaica y eólica terrestre en 2020 fue la mas barata de la historia....y sigue bajando.

Harman...mis disculpas pero intento contestar a todos. Si te parece que enguarro el hilo me lo dices y dejo de contestar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Un ucraniano ganaor de eurovisión pidió un taxi en directo


Mira que yo confío mucho en antonia3, telhinco, lasecta y demás que me dicen que es que Putin está muy loco y que todo eso de que en Ucrania hay un montón de nazis es mentira, pero es que cada vez me lo ponen más dificil. Yo no quiero porque me gusta ser del rebaño lanar y no pensar, pero al...




www.burbuja.info







megadeth dijo:


> Mira que yo confío mucho en antonia3, telhinco, lasecta y demás que me dicen que es que Putin está muy loco y que todo eso de que en Ucrania
> hay un montón de nazis es mentira, pero es que cada vez me lo ponen más dificil. Yo no quiero porque me gusta ser del rebaño lanar y no pensar, pero al final voy a tener que reconocer que es cierto eso de los nazis.




  

HOSTIAS ES VERDAD.
EUROVISION 2022

MEZCLANDO LA AMBIGUEDAD SEXUAL CON LA AMBIGUEDAD NAZI PARA 
VOLVEROS LOCOS 

​
*LOL 
TOMAYA* ​










*NAZI SALUTE EN EUROVISION 
*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

*EL BATALLON ZIONIST AZOV GANA EUROVISION 2022*

*NO ES LO DE HIRLER*

*PERO MENOS DA UNA PIEDRA*

​*LOL 
TOMAYA* ​










*NAZI SALUTE EN EUROVISION 
*​


----------



## kelden (15 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para vengarse de Eurovisión.
> 
> Pero es que no se puede hacer más el ridiculo y ser más infantil.
> 
> ...



Mejor harías no dejándole ver esa mierda. Luego, cuando crecen y se hacen mayores, os quejais de que os han salido medio tontos.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Esvástica y Zesvástica, busquen las diferencias ( si es que las hay)



Si tuvieses algo en el cerebro y hubieses leído algún libro en tu miserable vida, verías que el tullido que usas por avatar, (al que no llegas ni a la puta suela de los zapatos, por cierto), que recibió un tiro en la cara que le dejó así de guapo, también luchaba por la esvástica, contra el cáncer del comunismo.

No como los neonatsis de pacotilla de Azov que luchan por Soros y por el judío de su presidente...


----------



## No al NOM (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por ahí atras lo colgue yo. Los ucranianos intentaron un asalto que les salio mal, vendieron la habitual tinta de calamar mediatica para intentar ocultarlo.
> 
> Llegaron en 1 lancha de asalto y al menos un helicoptero. El resto lo cazaron sobre el mar. La lancha no se , pero restos del helicoptero deberian aparecer.
> 
> El tema es que la parte mediatica, los rusos la mueven fatal y muy lentamente. Esto el dia siguiente hubiera sido un mundial. Los tiempos son importantisimos en la guerra mediatica.



La guerra mediática no vale para nada, mira Siria, en cada telediario durante 4 años diciendo Asad criminal y hoy sigue en el poder y los islamistas que quedaron no tienen ganas de volver a una guerra donde van a morir. En Ucrania va a pasar lo mismo.

Ayer pidieron Ayuda SOS para los nazis de Azovstal y hoy Putin estaba rociandoles fuego purificador


----------



## coscorron (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mmm...
> 
> Poner placas solares donde el invierno AUSTRAL da dos horas de luz al dia.
> 
> ...



Tu crees que alguna de esas soluciones nos da para que este invierno no haga falta usar gas y petroleo?? Para cuando se podrá prescindir de manera realista y a que precio del gas y del petroleo??. Los expertos ladran pero no aportan soluciones salvo el racionamiento y la crisis económica y ni siquiera te dicen para cuanto tiempo o que expectativas habrá después ... La UE lo que propone es un salto al vacio y no sabemos si hay red y no acabo de entender porque lo hacen.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

⚡Asalto a Novomikhailovka⚡El combate cuerpo a cuerpo del 11º regimiento de la DNR⚡

El proyecto @wargonzo publica imágenes únicas del combate con armas pequeñas cerca de Novomikhailovka, donde el 11º regimiento de la Guardia Nacional de la DNR avanza sobre las posiciones de la 54ª brigada de las AFU y el Frente Nacional de Donbass.

Los combatientes del Donbass hicieron una grabación bastante rara del uso de un quadcopter en contacto directo con el enemigo.

t.me/wargonzo/6966

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Shakhtersk Donetsk oblast, sistema de defensa aérea en funcionamiento.

t.me/Soldierline/6287

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## ATDTn (15 May 2022)

Pero qué gilipolleces dice el Borrell.
Lameculos.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos se retiran de una zona de fuego de francotiradores corriendo.

Corriendo por turnos por el espacio abierto, se esconden detrás de los arbustos.

"¡Vamos, vamos! Buen chico. Vamos, trabaja. Desde allí. Bingo. El 200", - comentan en el vídeo.

Es indicativo: el último combatiente cae por el disparo de un francotirador ruso, pero sus compañeros no se apresuran a ayudarle.

t.me/Soldierline/6290

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## clapham5 (15 May 2022)

GOOD MORNING BALTIMORE ....
Ay Jesus , el clapham ha dormido como un tronco . Todavia tiene JET LAG . Eso de mirar por la ventana y ver el Moskva desde su ventana no se compara con nada . Eso si , el masaje que le dio Polina Gagarinova , de lujo . Lastima que habia un escolta mirando ...
En Lubyanka el clapham se reencontro con su contacto armenia . La ultima vez que se vieron fue en London , en Camden Town . 
Luego ya sabeis , se caso con James ( que resulto ser bi ) , se pelearon ,luego volvieron , en fin ...
La sensacion que tuvo el clapham mientras estuvo en Moscu fue que los rusos estan tranquilos con esto de la Guerra . 
Saben que el Invierno llegara y Ucrania , sorry ...los ucranianos se congelaran . Al parecer , la orden dada por El Zar Vladimirovich fue echar el freno de mano y aguantar como un jabali boca arriba en los territorios conquistados al estilo Golan . Y que los ukros ataquen
Por eso no hay avances . En Octubre , la minima en Ucrania Occidental sera de 4 grados C y la maxima de 12 c , en Noviembre de 1 C y 6 C 
en diciembre : 0.5 C y - 3 C , en enero 2 C y - 6 C , en febrero 0 y - 5 C , Marzo 6 C y - 2 C ....
En el ESTE la temperatura sera peor . La orden de cortar el GAS se hara cuando comiencen a caer las hojas ...
Y claro , cuando el Dnieper se congele ....los tanques rusos podran cruzarlo . 
Por alguna razon , cuando el clapham dijo esto el Yuri y Alexander se rieron . Ahhh , la ignorancia 
Segun le contaron Rusia dispone de puentes flotantes como el PP-2005M , transportes flotantes como el PTS-2 , transboradores PMM-2 
que no han usado . De todas formas el secretismo es total . El Zar se reune DOS veces al dia con el Patriarca Kirill 
Dicen que Kirill quiere Kiev a toda costa . De hecho , el retrato de Vladimiro de Kiev esta en el despacho del Zar junto con el de Catalina la Grande , Pedro el Grande y Maria Ivanovna ( la madre de Putin ) 
Segun le dijo Yuri al clapham el PLAN es conquistar y anexionarse 8 Oblast de Ucrania . Ese es el Plan . De hecho , ya esta escrito ( en cirilico ) el borrador de la reforma de la DUMA para incorporar a los diputados de esos nuevos territorios .
El problema es Kiev . Kirill no quiere renunciar a ella . Le ha dicho al Zar que el Monasterio de las Cuevas no puede quedar en manos de los nazis y que tiene que recuperarlo cueste lo que cueste ....CANDELA 
Si Rusia controla Kiev , controlaria la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana y " el alma " de sus fieles . Asi que Kiev esta en la quiniela 
Ahora se entiende por que Rusia no ha bombardeado Kiev ....7500 parroquias ortodoxas penden de un hilo 
Y ahora el clapham se ira a colar cafe ...


----------



## ATDTn (15 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si tuvieses algo en el cerebro y hubieses leído algún libro en tu miserable vida, verías que el tullido que usas por avatar, (al que no llegas ni a la puta suela de los zapatos, por cierto), que recibió un tiro en la cara que le dejó así de guapo, también luchaba por la esvástica, contra el cáncer del comunismo.
> 
> No como los neonatsis de pacotilla de Azov que luchan por Soros y por el judío de su presidente...
> 
> ...



Leer, cerebro...eso no está de moda.


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)

Ukr Su-27 derribado cerca de Nikolaev


Los residentes de Nikolaev informan de una escasez extrema de alimentos, con colas que comienzan a las 5 a.m. Realmente pone bajo una nueva luz la demanda de Jack Keane de que la Marina de los EE. UU. escolte las exportaciones de cereales desde Odessa.


Según los corresponsales militares, las tropas rusas han comenzado un asalto a Barvenkovo, los combates tienen lugar en las afueras de la ciudad.


Según se informa, fue atacada una subestación eléctrica, Kramatorsk, a unos 30 km del frente.
Sin duda, el incendio eléctrico más grande y más largo que he visto, con diferencia.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 May 2022)

Hola bonicos,

¿Alguien puede pasarme enlace a grupos de Telegram especialmente interesantes sobre todo esto?

Me interesa de ambos bandos, pero que no sean en esencia propaganda, sino información lo más aséptica posible. 
(Lo pongo difícil)


Graciñas


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Massmierdas at work
> 
> . Rusia ataca Mariúpol con fósforo blanco letal e ilegal para vengarse de Eurovisión



Dada tamaña afrenta, poco me parece.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tu crees que alguna de esas soluciones nos da para que este invierno no haga falta usar gas y petroleo?? Para cuando se podrá prescindir de manera realista y a que precio del gas y del petroleo??. Los expertos ladran pero no aportan soluciones salvo el racionamiento y la crisis económica y ni siquiera te dicen para cuanto tiempo o que expectativas habrá después ... La UE lo que propone es un salto al vacio y no sabemos si hay red y no acabo de entender porque lo hacen.



Para este invierno seguro que no. Eso es evidente.

Hay q invertir mucho y deprisa para cambiar el modelo. Hoy en día es imposible cambiar el transporte marítimo , aéreo y de camiones a otra solución porque no las hay de otra tecnología fabricadas ni hay capacidad de fabricar todas esas máquinas . Ni capacidad financiera para pagar esa fabricación de un parque tan brutal aunque existieran las fábricas.

Pero sí que se puede ir fabricando todo lo nuevo o casi todo con esa nueva tecnología e ir renovando el parque.

Para el 2030 si se podría lo siguiente :

Que todos los autos nuevos sean electricos.chupao.

Que todos los vehiculos de reparto urbanos o camiones de basura lo sean.chupao

Que el 50% de los camiones de largo recorrido también sean VE. Esto es más dificil,mucho más.

Los aviones es aun más dificil.Dudo que pasen del 15% .

Los barcos debería ser más fácil aunque dudo que pasen del 20% debido a la vida útil tan larga que tienen. A menos que reconviertan su motor a H2 y se ahorre bastante, cosa q ahora no pasa.

No prescindir nunca del todo del petróleo ojo, siguen habiendo muchas aplicaciones como lubricantes y plásticos. Los lubricantes se sustituirán por otros vegetales de menor calidad .


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

La OTAN debe "desmilitarizar y rebautizar Kaliningrado".

Una declaración tan, para decirlo sin rodeos, descarada fue la que hizo el ex viceministro de Defensa polaco Romuald Sheremetiev.

"Probablemente deberíamos, en primer lugar, dejar de llamar a Kaliningrado por el nombre de Kalinin criminal. En segundo lugar, es necesario desmilitarizar esta zona, porque la OTAN no puede sentarse sobre un barril de pólvora metido entre las piernas. Está claro para todos", dijo Sheremetev en una entrevista con la publicación polaca Do Rzeczy.

Qué y por qué se mete entre las piernas de la OTAN - el "respetado" ex viceministro de Defensa de Polonia lo sabe mejor.

Pero, al parecer, ¡no sabe que Kaliningrado es territorio ruso! Y tales declaraciones son una llamada a la invasión militar. ¿De dónde salen políticos tan "inteligentes" siempre?

t.me/Soldierline/6291


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

RUSIA EL MEJOR PAIS DEL MUNDO

CON HONOR

AQUI VEIS COMO EN SILNECIO MILES Y MILES DE RUSOS ESTA MAÑANA PRESENTAN DESAGRAVIO ANTE EL CONSULADO DE LETONIA EN SAN PETERSBURGO POR EN DESAGRAVIO POR LO ACONTECIDO EN RIGA

VIVA RUSIA


----------



## Elimina (15 May 2022)

Sabe definirse


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

De 39 países, el país en el que el público votó menos a UCRANIA fue....


SERBIA.

No se podía de saber...









Ucrania arrasó en el televoto: de 39 países, 28 le dieron su "12" y otros 8 su "10"


De los 40 países que votaban en Eurovisión 2022, 28 dieron su máxima puntuación a Ucrania, y otros 8 la segunda más alta. Los tres restantes le dieron dos "8" y un "7", lo que explica cómo arrasó en el televoto




vertele.eldiario.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 May 2022)

*Declaración de la Representante Permanente Vassily Nebenzia en la reunión informativa del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas sobre los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania (tema del programa "Amenazas a la paz y la seguridad internacionales")*



Colegas,

Es la *tercera reunión del Consejo de Seguridad sobre actividades biológicas militares en Ucrania que se reúne a petición de Rusia*. Permítanme explicarles por qué.

*Seguimos recibiendo pruebas documentales muy preocupantes de que el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos está directamente involucrado en la implementación en ese país de proyectos biológicos peligrosos que tienen rasgos característicos de un programa biológico militar secreto.* Esta actividad se llevó a cabo en medio de Europa del Este y cerca de las fronteras occidentales de Rusia, lo que representa una amenaza real para la seguridad biológica de nuestro país, la región y el mundo entero, si tenemos en cuenta la naturaleza transfronteriza de las amenazas biológicas. Como confirmó el Sr. Markram, ni los Estados Unidos ni Ucrania presentaron nunca a las Naciones Unidas ninguna información sobre esas actividades en sus respectivos informes sobre la Convención sobre las armas biológicas que forman parte de las correspondientes medidas de fomento de la confianza. Solo nuestra operación militar especial pudo detener esta peligrosa actividad.

Han pasado dos meses desde nuestra última reunión sobre este tema, momento en el que han surgido nuevas pruebas. *Distribuimos todos los materiales en el Consejo de Seguridad*. Permítanme llamar su atención sobre las piezas más reveladoras.

*Como tomamos de los documentos del Proyecto 3007 "Monitoreo de la situación epidemiológica y ambiental con respecto a las enfermedades peligrosas de origen acuático en Ucrania", los especialistas ucranianos, supervisados por científicos estadounidenses, recogieron sistemáticamente muestras de agua en varios de los principales ríos ucranianos, incluidos el Dnepr, el Danubio y el Dniéster, así como en el Canal de Crimea Norte. El objetivo era determinar la presencia de patógenos particularmente peligrosos, incluidos el cólera, la fiebre tifoidea, la hepatitis A y los patógenos E, y sacar conclusiones sobre su posible propagación en el agua para evaluar las propiedades de daño de las muestras seleccionadas. Todas las cepas recogidas se exportaron posteriormente a EE. UU. Una pregunta se plantea a sí misma: ¿para qué? ¿Por qué Estados Unidos necesita una colección de patógenos peligrosos que puedan propagarse en los ríos de esa región? Una breve mirada al mapa de los recursos hídricos de Ucrania será suficiente para que cualquiera se dé cuenta de que los resultados de esta "investigación científica" se pueden utilizar para iniciar un desastre biológico, y no solo en Rusia, sino también en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov, así como en Europa del Este, incluidos Bielorrusia, Moldavia y Polonia.

Los documentos indican que el régimen de Kiev intentó acceder a oportunidades técnicas para la entrega de agentes biológicos peligrosos por vía aérea. El año pasado, Ucrania envió una solicitud al fabricante turco de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Baykar Makina sobre la posibilidad de equipar los drones Bayraktar con equipos que les permitan rociar más de 20 litros de aerosol mientras vuelan durante más de 300 kilómetros. Se incluye una copia de esta carta en el conjunto de documentos que distribuimos en el Consejo el 19 de abril. Si está equipado con dicho sistema de aerosoles y tiene un alcance de vuelo de 300 kilómetros, dicho dron representará una amenaza real de rociar aerosoles biológicos peligrosos sobre el territorio de Rusia.*

Según se informa, *en enero de 2022, Ucrania compró a través de organizaciones intermediarias más de 50 dispositivos de este tipo, que se pueden utilizar para aplicar formulaciones biológicas y productos químicos tóxicos. El 9 de marzo de 2022, las unidades de reconocimiento rusas detectaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados equipados con contenedores de 30 litros y equipo de rociadores en la región de Kherson. A finales de abril, se encontraron 10 más cerca de Kajevka.*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso obtuvo pruebas impactantes de que algunos proyectos que el Pentágono implementó en el territorio de Ucrania pusieron en riesgo la vida y la salud de los voluntarios, ciudadanos ucranianos. *La documentación del proyecto UP-8 estipula que los incidentes "menores" con sujetos de prueba deben notificarse al Comité de Ética de los Estados Unidos en un plazo de 72 horas, mientras que los incidentes graves, incluida la muerte de voluntarios, deben notificarse en un plazo de 24 horas. Significa que esos experimentos admitieron inicialmente la posibilidad de un resultado letal, aunque la documentación oficial del proyecto solo escribió sobre la recogida estándar de muestras de sangre. ¿Qué tipo de muestreo de sangre era si los sujetos de la prueba podían morir después?

Hay pruebas que confirman la participación directa* del establishment político estadounidense en la financiación de la actividad biológica militar en Ucrania *a través de los contratistas del Pentágono, como Black & Veatch y *_*Metabiota*_. Y sus objetivos estaban lejos de promover la ciencia. En particular, *una carta del vicepresidente de Metabiota dice que el objetivo de la empresa en Ucrania es "garantizar la independencia cultural y económica de Ucrania de Rusia"*, una tarea muy inusual para una empresa de biotecnología, por decir lo menos.

En reuniones anteriores informamos al Consejo de que Ucrania, financiada y patrocinada por la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, desarrolló una red de laboratorios biológicos que realizan RnD biológica militar. Según nuestros datos anteriores, esta red cubría Kiev, Odesa, Lvov, Jarkov, Dnipro, Kherson, Ternopol, Uzhgortod y Vinnitsa.

Ahora Mariupol se ha unido a esta lista. En dos biolaboratorios de esta ciudad descubrimos pruebas de destrucción de emergencia de documentos que confirman el compromiso con el establecimiento militar estadounidense.

*Un análisis preliminar de la documentación existente indica el uso de Mariupol como centro regional para la recogida y certificación de patógenos del cólera.* Las cepas seleccionadas se enviaron al Centro de Salud Pública de Kiev, que es responsable del envío posterior de biomateriales a los Estados Unidos. Estas actividades se han llevado a cabo desde 2014, como lo demuestra la transferencia de cepas.

*Se encontró un acto de destrucción de la colección de patógenos de fecha 25 de febrero de 2022 en el laboratorio sanitario y epidemiológico de Mariupol.* Según él, este laboratorio manejó patógenos de cólera, tularemia y ántrax, que son posibles agentes de armas biológicas.

Parte de la recogida del laboratorio veterinario no se destruyó a toda prisa*. Los especialistas rusos descubrieron allí patógenos que no son característicos de la medicina veterinaria, como la fiebre tifoidea, la fiebre paratifoidea y la gangrena gaseosa.*

La última vez hablamos de un fuerte aumento de la incidencia de la tuberculosis en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Esos casos fueron causados por un nuevo patógeno de tuberculosis multirresistente. Ahora tenemos razones para creer que no fue una coincidencia.

Llevamos a cabo una investigación de un incidente biológico que ocurrió en el distrito Slavyanoserbsky de la LPR en 2020. Resultó que en la aldea de Stepovoe los folletos hechos en forma de billetes falsos se infectaron con el agente de tuberculosis y se distribuyeron entre los menores. La idea era que, después de manipular dinero, los niños a menudo manipularan alimentos sin lavarse las manos primero.

El análisis reveló que esos folletos habían sido contaminados con un patógeno de tuberculosis altamente activo, resistente a la mayoría de los medicamentos contra la tuberculosis. Los folletos no podrían haber sido infectados de forma natural por alguien que esté enfermo de tuberculosis, porque la concentración del patógeno era demasiado alta. No habría durado en condiciones naturales, a la luz del sol, lo que produce un efecto bactericida. Por lo tanto, hay todos los signos de contaminación deliberada y provocada por el hombre de los volantes con biomaterial altamente patógeno. Afortunadamente, estos volantes no hicieron ningún daño en el pueblo de Stepovoe. Pero si se juntan, todos estos hechos confirman una tendencia muy alarmante.

Ahora haré una observación sobre otro episodio que demuestra una vez más cómo se sienten realmente el régimen de Kiev y sus patrocinadores occidentales sobre el pueblo de Ucrania. *Hay datos, según los cuales científicos estadounidenses de un laboratorio de Merefa probaron medicamentos biológicos potencialmente peligrosos en pacientes del hospital psiquiátrico clínico regional No 3 de Jarkov. Se llevaron a cabo experimentos inhumanos similares en el Hospital Psiquiátrico No 1 de la aldea de Streleche de la región de Jarkov. La principal categoría de sujetos fue un grupo de pacientes varones de 40 a 60 años con un estadio alto de agotamiento físico*. Esta investigación fue secreta, todo el personal involucrado tuvo que firmar un acuerdo de confidencialidad. Con el fin de ocultar su afiliación a EE. UU., los expertos en investigación biológica viajaron a través de terceros países.

A medida que sale a la superficie más información sobre la actividad de los biolaboratorios en Ucrania, planteamos más preguntas a los aliados de la OTAN de los Estados Unidos. *Nuevos documentos revelan que solo entre 2016 y 2019, tres mil quinientas muestras de suero sanguíneo de ciudadanos que viven en 25 regiones de Ucrania fueron tomadas por epidemiólogos militares del Instituto de Microbiología de la Bundeswehr*. Me pregunto, ¿qué necesitarían para el ejército alemán los materiales biológicos del pueblo de Ucrania?

*También tenemos documentos que confirman la participación de Polonia en la investigación biológica en Ucrania que se lleva a cabo conjuntamente con los principales contratistas del Pentágono (en particular, el Instituto Battelle, con sede en Estados Unidos)*.

Señor Presidente,

Creo que hoy nuestros colegas occidentales lanzarán otra parte de las acusaciones infundadas relacionadas con la "propaganda". Es por eso que *prestamos mucha atención a la recopilación de un conjunto de pruebas y distribuimos regularmente en el Consejo de Seguridad y la Asamblea General los documentos originales que entran a disposición de nuestro Ministerio de Defensa. Todo el mundo puede acceder a ellos. Esas son cientos de páginas, firmadas por funcionarios concretos de Ucrania y Estados Unidos.* Los documentos ayudan a entender mejor qué es exactamente lo que al régimen de Kiev y a sus patrocinadores occidentales les gustaría ocultar a la comunidad mundial.

Los representantes estadounidenses se niegan una y otra vez a dar ninguna aclaración sobre la naturaleza y los objetivos reales de su compromiso biológico en Ucrania y en todo el mundo. *En el Comité Preparatorio de la 9a Conferencia de Examen de la Convención sobre las armas biológicas que se reunió en Ginebra a principios de abril, la parte estadounidense no dio una respuesta individualmente inteligible, aparte de una respuesta ininterrogante de que la actividad biológica estadounidense, por definición, es pacífica y "útil" para la comunidad internacional.*

En la reunión de Arria de miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas el 6 de abril, periodistas independientes se dirigieron a los Estados Unidos y, entre otras cosas, solicitaron que explicara por qué los documentos sobre la cooperación entre los Estados Unidos y Ucrania en el área de la investigación biológica son contrarios a las declaraciones hechas por funcionarios estadounidenses. Pero las delegaciones de EE. UU. y Gran Bretaña simplemente no asistieron a la reunión.

*Aquí hay otro hecho revelador. En la mencionada sesión del Comité Preparatorio, la delegación de los Estados Unidos rechazó de nuevo una propuesta para crear un mecanismo eficaz de verificación de la Convención sobre las armas biológicas. Los delegados estadounidenses se negaron a reanudar el trabajo sobre un protocolo adicional jurídicamente vinculante a la Convención que Estados Unidos ha estado bloqueando desde 2001. Los representantes de EE. UU. también rechazaron nuestra iniciativa de ampliar las medidas de confianza de la Convención sobre las armas biológicas para incluir la presentación de informes sobre las actividades biológicas militares realizadas fuera de los territorios nacionales. Significa que los Estados Unidos bloquean deliberadamente los intentos de fortalecer el régimen de armas biológicas que deberían hacerle identificar las violaciones de la Convención de manera más efectiva.

Esas son señales muy alarmantes, especialmente a la luz del hecho de que la legislación estadounidense permite la actividad militar-biológica y que la legislación nacional en esta área es superior a la internacional en ese país.*

Permítanme preguntar a los representantes de Ucrania: si la actividad que llevan a cabo en biolaboratorios en Ucrania y en todo el mundo es pacífica, como usted dice, entonces ¿*por qué no está de acuerdo en ponerla bajo control internacional y por qué impide que la comunidad internacional tenga todas las herramientas necesarias para ese fin*? Esta *sería la forma más fácil de eliminar todas las dudas y acusaciones, si de hecho son absolutamente infundadas, como usted dice. Desafortunadamente, hasta ahora solo se sugiere una explicación: tienes algo que ocultar.*

Colegas,

*Hemos reunido una gran cantidad considerable de materiales que apuntan directamente a violaciones de la Convención sobre Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas por parte de los Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Seguiremos recopilando y analizando datos relevantes*. Dado que la parte estadounidense se niega a participar en cualquier debate constructivo sobre este tema, *planeamos involucrar los mecanismos previstos en los artículos 5 y 6 de la Convención sobre las armas biológicas. Tan pronto como terminemos de recopilar materiales, los presentaremos al Consejo de Seguridad para que lo investigue.* Esperamos que nos permita frenar las actividades militar-biológicas que representan una amenaza para la paz y la seguridad internacionales, y hacer que los perpetradores rindan cuentas.

Gracias.



*Derecho de respuesta del Primer Representante Permanente Adjunto Dmitry Polyanskiy:*

Señor Presidente,

Una vez más vimos intentos de desviar el debate cambiando el enfoque de la cuestión que planteamos inicialmente y mezclando armas químicas y biológicas. Colegas, esas son cosas diferentes. El Sr. Señor Presidente, usted ha hablado de ambos.

Pero hablamos de hechos concretos que descubrimos y de documentos concretos que confirman que Estados Unidos lleva a cabo programas biológicos militares en biolaboratorios ucranianos. Ya hemos distribuido varios cientos de documentos que apuntan a datos concretos, casos concretos, empresas concretas e individuos concretos. Si esto no es prueba suficiente para ti, ¿qué es?

No responde a nuestras preguntas no solo en el Consejo de Seguridad. Como dijimos en nuestra declaración, los Estados Unidos no proporcionaron información ni aclaraciones sobre el carácter y los objetivos reales de su actividad biológica en Ucrania, incluso en el Comité Preparatorio de la Novena Conferencia de Examen de la Convención sobre las Armas Biológicas, que es una plataforma especializada. Finges que no está pasando nada, pero por desgracia, lo hace. Y exigimos explicaciones. *Ya hemos mencionado qué mecanismos planeamos emplear, y no renunciaremos a esta cuestión*. Sus intentos de convertir nuestras afirmaciones y preguntas concretas en "babble" general y las charlas sobre "propaganda rusa" no pasarán. Tendrá que proporcionar explicaciones concretas sobre su actividad ilícita en Ucrania.







Statement by Permanent Representative Vassily Nebenzia at UN Security Council briefing on biological laboratories in Ukraine (agenda item







russiaun.ru


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Slava Otaini!


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Otro acto de vandalismo tuvo lugar en Riga

Unos vándalos vandalizaron la palabra "liberadores" en un monumento en la estela de Mežaparks.

Me pregunto qué harán los vándalos locales cuando no haya más monumentos soviéticos sin decorar en el Báltico.

t.me/Soldierline/6293


----------



## Artedi (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Puedes echar todas las pestes que quieras, pero el Pueblo Europeo es sobeano de votar lo que le de la gana. Los "sistemas democráticos" tienen estas cosas, no es que sea la panacea porque al final es una especie de "dictadura de la mediocridad", pero recuerda: El sistema democrático es el menos malo de todos, porque bueno no hay ninguno. ¿Acaso prefiere un sistema despótico que todo lo que haga lo "haga por el pueblo, pero sin el pueblo"?.



Mi querido amigo: ya no cuela.

Somos libres de votar entre un puñado de mierdas que nos proponen los que de verdad mandan. Y es que apoderándose de los medios y de los congresos de los partidos, pueden alcanzar eso. Ni somos una democracia, ni hay democracia interna en los partidos. Por fortuna, cada vez más gente se da cuenta ya.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (15 May 2022)

¿Qué tal va la ofensiva de este ejército de mierda de Dimitris borrachos? ¿Ya han tomado alguna caseta de perro? ¿Lo próximo será un corral?

@Zhukov esperamos tu análisis.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> De 39 países, el país en el que el público votó menos a UCRANIA fue....
> 
> 
> SERBIA.



Ahora es cuando rusia monta su Rusiavisión, con Transnitria, Serbia, Chechenia, Venezuela, Eritrea, Siria y Corea del Norte como participantes.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va la ofensiva de este ejército de mierda de Dimitris borrachos? ¿Ya han tomado alguna caseta de perro? ¿Lo próximo será un corral?
> 
> @Zhukov esperamos tu análisis.



Preguntale a tus amigos de los subterráneos de Azovstal. Igual te llevas una sorpresa...


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

El hijoPutin cavó su tumba desde que invadió Ucrania, este dictador asesino que esta como una cabra llevará a la economía de su país a la ruina.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin cavó su tumba desde que invadió Ucrania, este dictador asesino que esta como una cabra llevará a la economía de su país a la ruina.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

amigos , estamo sya en barvinkove a unos 200 km al oeste de lugansk !!!!!!!

les estamos dando DURO a esos ukronazis ...

pronto a las puetas de DNIPRO


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Para este invierno seguro que no. Eso es evidente.
> 
> Hay q invertir mucho y deprisa para cambiar el modelo. Hoy en día es imposible cambiar el transporte marítimo , aéreo y de camiones a otra solución porque no las hay de otra tecnología fabricadas ni hay capacidad de fabricar todas esas máquinas . Ni capacidad financiera para pagar esa fabricación de un parque tan brutal aunque existieran las fábricas.
> 
> ...



Te falta un objetivo
-Población 70% menos
De nada


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Si tuvieses algo en el cerebro y hubieses leído algún libro en tu miserable vida, verías que el tullido que usas por avatar, (al que no llegas ni a la puta suela de los zapatos, por cierto), que recibió un tiro en la cara que le dejó así de guapo, también luchaba por la esvástica, contra el cáncer del comunismo.



Simo Hayha no luchó contra el comunismo, luchó por la independencia de su país.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Slava Otaini!



Slava tu cirujano plástico


----------



## coscorron (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Para este invierno seguro que no. Eso es evidente.
> 
> Hay q invertir mucho y deprisa para cambiar el modelo. Hoy en día es imposible cambiar el transporte marítimo , aéreo y de camiones a otra solución porque no las hay de otra tecnología fabricadas ni hay capacidad de fabricar todas esas máquinas . Ni capacidad financiera para pagar esa fabricación de un parque tan brutal aunque existieran las fábricas.
> 
> ...



Pues si la idea era hacerlo progresivamente entonces lo que estan haciendo ahora es un tiro en el pie.


----------



## piru (15 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por ahí atras lo colgue yo. Los ucranianos intentaron un asalto que les salio mal, vendieron la habitual tinta de calamar mediatica para intentar ocultarlo.
> 
> Llegaron en 1 lancha de asalto y al menos un helicoptero. El resto lo cazaron sobre el mar. La lancha no se , pero restos del helicoptero deberian aparecer.
> 
> El tema es que la parte mediatica, los rusos la mueven fatal y muy lentamente. Esto el dia siguiente hubiera sido un mundial. Los tiempos son importantisimos en la guerra mediatica.



Los ukras dijeron que el helo reventado en la isla era ruso.
Los rusos que era ukra.

Sea de quien sea los restos debería estar ahí y el más beneficiado por las imágenes ya le habría hecho unas fotitos en la que se viese el tridente o la estrella roja.

Hay dos opciones para explicar la no utilización mediática del hecho:

1- El más torpe no sabe aprovechar la oportunidad.
2- El más listo no puede aprovechar la oportunidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

Lo mejor de todo de este vídeo es la cara del hombre…estaba apunto de desmayarse…


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

LOS UKROS SE ESTAN DIVIDIENDO
AQUI UN NACIONALISTA QUE QUIERE IR A KIEV A RAJAR A TODOS LOS POLITICOS

OJO AL CORTE DE PELO


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

LAS FUERZAS UKRONAZIS CAEN EN TODOS LOS FRENTES

AQUI UNOS COBARDES CALIFICAN A RUSIA DE FUERZA IRRESISTIBLE


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No soy de vista cansada. No por escribir más grande o gritar tendrá ud más razón .
> 
> No leyó lo que escribí ?
> 
> ...



Muchos coches van a tener que vender.

El parque móvil de Noruega se componía en 2020 de 2.823.543 turismos, de los cuales 340.000 eran coches eléctricos, 146.000 híbridos enchufables y 125.000 híbridos. *Los coches eléctricos son el 12 % del parque móvil de Noruega*. Y con menos de un cuarto del parque móvil convertido al eléctrico, Noruega ya está notando la falta de recaudación. 

Y ha subido debido a:

*Peajes: *Los coches eléctricos están exentos de pagar peajes.
*Parking:* Los coches eléctricos aparcan gratuitamente o a mitad de precio en las calles.
*Ferry:* Los coches eléctricos pagan la mitad en la mayoría de los ferry’s.
*Carril bus/taxi:* Los coches eléctricos pueden circular por estos carriles y así ahorrar tiempo en los atascos.
*Sin impuestos:* Como dije antes, los coches eléctricos no tienen impuestos a la hora de comprarlos. 25% menos de IVA
*Impuesto de circulación:* Los coches eléctricos no pagan el impuesto anual de circulación.
*Empresas:* Si eres una empresa y comprar coches eléctricos para usarlos, te hacen descuentos de hasta el 40%. (adicional a los impuestos)
En 2020 tampoco pagaban nada por repostar en la red de carga del país. Mientras los de gasolina/gasoil de los mas altos del mundo.

De hecho tienen un agujero en los impuestos de más de 2000 millones de euros.

Otra ventaja que tiene Noruega es que actualmente practicamente toda la electricidad la genera de manera hidroelectrica.

Un pais rico donde un tesla es más barato que un renault megane.


----------



## Adriano II (15 May 2022)

Pero el enemigo es Rusia ...


----------



## Expected (15 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> GOOD MORNING BALTIMORE ....
> Ay Jesus , el clapham ha dormido como un tronco . Todavia tiene JET LAG . Eso de mirar por la ventana y ver el Moskva desde su ventana no se compara con nada . Eso si , el masaje que le dio Polina Gagarinova , de lujo . Lastima que habia un escolta mirando ...
> En Lubyanka el clapham se reencontro con su contacto armenia . La ultima vez que se vieron fue en London , en Camden Town .
> Luego ya sabeis , se caso con James ( que resulto ser bi ) , se pelearon ,luego volvieron , en fin ...
> ...



Maravilloso....simplemente maravilloso. Este puente, el Clapham está insuperable.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

"Los empresarios de la región de Jersón que se dedican a la venta de productos agrícolas están elaborando documentos con el servicio fiscal y los bancos de Crimea, lo que les permite simplificar y acelerar las liquidaciones mutuas y participar de forma activa y legal en el comercio" (c) el presidente de correos de Crimea, Muradov.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48690


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

LOSOLDADOS UKRONAZI QUIEREN RENDIRSE YA
NO PUEDEN MAS ANTE RUSIA

RUIA DEBERIA EMPEZAR A PENSAR YA EN RUMANIA Y POLONIA...


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Otro T-64 AFU que no resistió un encuentro con las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en el eje de Izyum.

No sólo golpeó la torreta, sino también el VLD.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48691


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No soy de vista cansada. No por escribir más grande o gritar tendrá ud más razón .
> 
> No leyó lo que escribí ?
> 
> ...



A ver, reformulo la pregunta.

Has afirmado que Noruega soporta perfectamente su red de vehículos eléctricos.
Y yo te he respondido que 200.000 coches no es lo mismo que 2 millones. Y por tanto, que tengo dudas (pero desconozco, por eso lo pregunto), de si Noruega puede electrificar, de un año para otro, 1.800.000 vehículos más.

Y por qué tengo dudas?
Pues porque Noruega tiene el PIB nominal de Egipto, y el PIB real PPA de Etiopía.
Y como no me imagino a Etiopía electrificando sus coches, tampoco me imagino a Noruega haciéndolo.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

El ejército ucraniano publica el audio del hundimiento del crucero Moskva. En el audio, un miembro de la tripulación dice que el barco ha sido golpeado dos veces y que se está inclinando sobre un costado. Moskva, el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia, se hundió el 14 de abril.


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Pero China sostiene a Rusia y a China le interesa una transición más larga y pacífica. De hecho ya han ralentizado algo el tema en Hong Kong con la interrupción de la venta del último armamento.

Ahora están con la guerra de semiconductores. Pero el titanio está en buena medida en el otro bando y con el petróleo por las nubles para según quien mucho más. Así que el tira y afloja irá por ahí, juego se miconductores y tiempo en Asia para reorganizaqr industrias en lo que parece inevitable.


Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo de este vídeo es la cara del hombre…estaba apunto de desmayarse…



Eso es un cuento chino, bueno chino no pero los cuentos se cuentan a los niños en todas partes. Solo sirve para el populacho y poco.

Lo que a mi me gustaría saber es por qué de pronto hay esa unanimidad en Europa contra Rusia y a través de la OTAN luego China en países que pierden, a priori, mucho más que ganan.

¿Saben que la OTAN está tras la invasión de Rusia que si se ha pretendido invadir y apuestan por caballo ganador?. ¿Es porque nadie tiene un ejército propio salvo los anglos?

Es muy consolador pensar que todos son tontos o corruptos pero no es posible tanta miopía en cada país, ni en todos ellos. Ni tan siquiera me vale el chantaje porque todos reunidos, si se plantan, le presentan cara y le ganan.

Sin embargo todos están discutiendo la factura y, salvo simbólicamente, todos se han tirado a la piscina.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)




----------



## Kluster (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LOS UKROS SE ESTAN DIVIDIENDO
> AQUI UN NACIONALISTA QUE QUIERE IR A KIEV A RAJAR A TODOS LOS POLITICOS
> 
> OJO AL CORTE DE PELO




Yugoslavia 2.0

Enhorabuena OTAN, lo habéis vuelto a hacer.


----------



## delhierro (15 May 2022)

Un Ka-52 , lanzando lo que parece un misil guiado anticarro. En la mayoría de los videos lanzan andanadas de cohetes no guiados.

Pese a lo que nos cuenta la propaganda , deben tener bastante controlado el campo de batalla. Van tranquilos , apoyando a la infantería que debe andar un par de km delante de los que graban.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LOS UKROS SE ESTAN DIVIDIENDO
> AQUI UN NACIONALISTA QUE QUIERE IR A KIEV A RAJAR A TODOS LOS POLITICOS
> 
> OJO AL CORTE DE PELO




EL objetivo de la OTAN es que mueran todos los HOMBRES ucranianos


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muchos coches van a tener que vender.
> 
> El parque móvil de Noruega se componía en 2020 de 2.823.543 turismos, de los cuales 340.000 eran coches eléctricos, 146.000 híbridos enchufables y 125.000 híbridos. *Los coches eléctricos son el 12 % del parque móvil de Noruega*. Y con menos de un cuarto del parque móvil convertido al eléctrico, Noruega ya está notando la falta de recaudación.
> 
> ...



En 2021 se vendieron 176000 vehículos de los cuales el 65% eran eléctricos puros. Súmelos por favor.

En 2022 pongamos que sean los mismos pero esta vez son el 80% . Súmelos también por favor.

Ambos suman otros 255.200 VE que sumados a los 340.000 hacen casi 600.000 VE

Consideremos que el parque no varía, es decir reste esos de los de combustión.

Cada año electrifican mas de 150.000 vehiculos y achatarran por tanto 150.000 de combustión..

Lo de las subvenciones es cierto, y también q las están quitando. En 2023 no habrá casi ninguna.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

Esta es la historia de cómo los soldados rusos asesinaron a Leonid, un anciano guardia de seguridad, disparándole por la espalda después de cachearlo y compartir un cigarrillo con él.

Así es como se ven los crímenes de guerra rusos y el odio hacia los ucranianos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La Babushka en su imaginería popular ya incorpora al joven Lesha, el niño que admira a los soldados rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imaginARIO (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Simo Hayha no luchó contra el comunismo, luchó por la independencia de su país.



Anda lee algo de historia antes de seguir chupando rabo sin prepucio de Zelensky








Cuando eramos amigos: El ejercito Nazi en Finlandia (1)


Trabajando como guía en el museo Arktikum me doy cuenta de la poca o nula información que tiene la gente en lo referente a la implicación que tuvo Finlandia durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.




www.elblogdefinlandia.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 May 2022)

*El belicismo estadounidense se cobra la pieza finlandesa*



Más de siete décadas de neutralidad de Finlandia se tiran por la borda con el señuelo de la «amenaza rusa».

A las cinco oleadas de expansión de la OTAN, que ha llevado a duplicar sus miembros; al despliegue del escudo antimisiles en Polonia y Rumanía (que, en su día, mintiendo, Washington aseguró diciendo que era para prevenir ataques de Irán), y a la avalancha de sanciones contra Rusia impuestas desde 2014, el belicismo estadounidense se cobra ahora la pieza finlandesa. Más de siete décadas de neutralidad de Finlandia se tiran por la borda con el señuelo de la «amenaza rusa».

Desde su inicio, la expansión de la OTAN era innecesaria, y no solo porque se hubiese disuelto el Pacto de Varsovia, sino porque tras la desaparición de la URSS la principal preocupación de Moscú no era mantener su influencia en Europa oriental sino recuperar su economía y restablecer lazos, con cautela, con las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas. Por el contrario, Estados Unidos (que incumplió la seguridad dada por su secretario de Estado, James Baker, de que la OTAN no se ampliaría en el Este de Europa, y engañó a Gorbachov) se lanzó pronto a engullir la Europa oriental y atar a los países que formaron el Pacto de Varsovia a su dispositivo militar. Washington hizo más: empezó a instalar bases, tropas y armamento en toda Europa oriental, y ya en 2004 se lanzó a romper el precario equilibrio de las fronteras rusas con el apoyo a la «revolución naranja» en Ucrania que llevó a Víktor Yúshchenko, un hombre ligado a la CIA, al poder en Kiev en 2005, y después a derribar a su sucesor, Víktor Yanukóvich, con el golpe de Estado del Maidán en 2014, que inició la acelerada conversión de Ucrania en una pieza central para acosar a Rusia. Después, llegó en Ucrania la proliferación de grupos nazis, su integración en el ejército, la persecución e ilegalización del Partido Comunista y de la izquierda, la represión política, la prohibición del idioma ruso, la xenofobia, la matanza de Odessa, y la continua llegada de asesores y de grupos de operaciones especiales del ejército estadounidense y del británico: Ucrania se convirtió en un puñal dirigido contra Rusia. Es obvio que todo ello no podía verse con tranquilidad en Moscú; mientras, Ucrania ha visto destruida su industria, se ha convertido en un pozo siniestro de corrupción y de robo de la propiedad pública, ha perdido aceleradamente población y millones de ucranianos han tenido que emigrar a otros países.

El único presidente ucraniano que quiso mantener la neutralidad del país fue Yanukóvich, curiosamente acusado de ser prorruso por la propaganda occidental. ¿En la mente de qué estratega cabe pensar que aproximar un agresivo dispositivo militar hasta las puertas de otro país no iba a tener consecuencias? ¿Cómo podía pensarse que Rusia no iba a responder? 

El propio Henry Kissinger ha advertido de la poco prudente decisión de continuar expandiendo la OTAN.
Estados Unidos y sus aliados justifican ahora la probable integración de Finlandia en la OTAN, y tal vez de Suecia, con el ridículo argumento de que la alianza mantiene una política de «puertas abiertas» y que la soberanía de cada país decide o no su ingreso, y que la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha sido el detonante que ha hecho saltar todas las alarmas en Helsinki y en Estocolmo. Todos esos argumentos son falsos, útiles para la propaganda entre la población occidental, y para conseguir limitar las protestas por la nueva expansión y el delirante programa de rearme que está impulsando Estados Unidos, pero ni la OTAN tiene «puertas abiertas» porque la decisión última para cualquier integración siempre ha estado en manos de Washington, ni se ha reparado nunca en la soberanía de otros países, como demuestra el rosario de intervenciones, ataques y guerras desatadas por el Pentágono en los últimos años; ni la guerra en Ucrania se ha iniciado con la operación rusa de febrero de 2022, porque estalló en 2014 cuando el nuevo gobierno golpista de Kiev lanzó una dura operación de castigo en toda Ucrania contra quienes resistieron a los golpistas: solamente en el Donbás y en Crimea pudieron hacerlo. La guerra ucraniana hace ya ocho años que dura, y han muerto en ella miles de personas sin que en Washington y Bruselas se conmovieran. Tampoco en Helsinki o en Estocolmo.

En Finlandia, el gobierno de Sanna Marin es una coalición entre los socialdemócratas, los centristas, el Partido Popular y los verdes. Tanto el SDP socialdemócrata de Marin, como los centristas o la extrema derecha de los Verdaderos Finlandeses (con aproximadamente el 17 % de los votos cada uno), apuestan por la integración en la OTAN. También lo hace el gobierno sueco de Magdalena Andersson, un gabinete socialdemócrata inestable y débil. La explicación del giro de la socialdemocracia escandinava hacia la OTAN no está en Ucrania, sino en Washington. Los socialdemócratas finlandeses y suecos no han sabido ni querido oponerse a las exigencias estadounidenses, algo por otra parte común en toda la socialdemocracia europea y particularmente en la del norte de Europa: el gobierno danés de Mette Frederiksen, otra mujer socialdemócrata, mantiene también el apoyo a los planes de Washington; sin olvidar el gobierno noruego de Jonas Gahr Støre, una coalición entre la socialdemocracia y los centristas, y que el propio secretario general de la OTAN, el halcón Jens Stoltenberg, también es miembro de la socialdemocracia noruega. La deriva de la socialdemocracia europea es una desgraciada noticia para el continente, porque su apuesta por enviar armamento pesado a Ucrania, su apoyo al rearme exigido por Washington, y su aval a la escalada del conflicto, no van en la dirección de asegurar un nuevo equilibrio en Europa ni pretende la negociación de un nuevo esquema de seguridad: es una rendición en toda regla ante los planes de Washington de intentar retener su hegemonía en el mundo, planes que hoy le exigen acosar a Rusia y, tras ello, atacar a China. Ucrania es apenas un pobre peón en ese juego, y Finlandia, Suecia y otros países, como España, los cómplices necesarios para hacer retroceder a sus adversarios.

La OTAN no defiende la paz, entre otras cosas porque ha sido siempre una organización terrorista. Baste recordar los atentados que protagonizaron sus tentáculos en Luxemburgo en los años ochenta, organizados por alemanes de simpatías nazis ligados a los servicios secretos de Bonn; el atentado de Múnich de 1980, que causó trece muertos, o el rosario de atentados en Italia durante los «años de plomo» preparados por la red Gladio de la OTAN que causaron casi quinientos muertos, para impedir la llegada del Partido Comunista Italiano al gobierno, o la creación de unas fantasmales Células Comunistas Combatientes (en realidad, grupos de extrema derecha) para realizar atentados en Bélgica. Todas esas iniciativas se gestaron en los servicios secretos norteamericanos y en la OTAN y tuvieron como objetivo presionar a sus propios aliados y dinamitar a la izquierda.

Si, como afirman los portavoces de Estados Unidos, la expansión de la OTAN tenía como objetivo asegurar la paz y la estabilidad en Europa, hay que concluir que se ha saldado con un sonoro fracaso. La invasión de Ucrania no es la causa de otra ampliación, sino la consecuencia de toda la expansión anterior, y la entrada de Finlandia abrirá otra frontera caliente en Europa, cuando lo que necesitamos es que se preste atención a la seguridad de todos los países del continente, como pidió Rusia en la propuesta para negociar que hizo llegar a Washington en noviembre de 2021 y que fue rechazada por el gobierno de Biden. Finlandia no debería entrar en la OTAN, y Ucrania debería seguir apostando, como hizo Yanukóvich, por la neutralidad, y Washington y Moscú harían bien en sentarse a negociar una nueva arquitectura de seguridad para Europa. Pero las perspectivas son malas, mientras se prodigan los gestos agresivos: Letonia acaba de aprobar la demolición del monumento a los soldados soviéticos que liberaron Riga de los nazis, en un innecesario y siniestro movimiento que indica hasta que punto los aplicados clientes de Washington, a los que ahora se une Finlandia, se han subido al amenazador y espeluznante carro del belicismo estadounidense.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

*Irina Venediktova, una fiscal contra la barbarie rusa.*
"Un niño asesinado. Un hospital bombardeado. Un hombre torturado. Una mujer violada. Si un ucraniano quiere denunciar un crimen de guerra, puede hacerlo a través de una web puesta en marcha por la Fiscalía General".









Irina Venediktova, una fiscal contra la barbarie rusa


Un niño asesinado. Un hospital bombardeado. Un hombre torturado. Una mujer violada. Si un ucraniano quiere denunciar un crimen de guerra, puede hacerlo a través de una web puesta...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

¿Debe EE.UU. dar leche en polvo a los bebés arrestados en la frontera? La nueva crisis que afronta Biden


La Casa Blanca defiende la entrega del preparado infantil tras las críticas de los republicanos por suministrar este producto que escasea en los mercados del país



www.lavozdeasturias.es





En los EEUU están planteándose si deben dejar morir de hambre a los bebes detenidos junto con sus padres.


----------



## HUROGÁN (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La OTAN debe "desmilitarizar y rebautizar Kaliningrado".
> 
> Una declaración tan, para decirlo sin rodeos, descarada fue la que hizo el ex viceministro de Defensa polaco Romuald Sheremetiev.
> 
> ...



Este tipo utiliza y refuerza el argumento Ruso de alejar a la OTAN de las fronteras Rusas,,, Kaliningrado incluída.
Utiliza un razonamiento reversible o de ida y vuelta., (salvo que te consideres un supremacista con su inherente excepcionalismo)... de lo que tú te puedes permitir, pero no puede tu adversario.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

El resultado de alguna de las últimas escaramuzas:


[Contenido explícito] Los TOS continúan haciendo su trabajo en la región de Kharkiv.



Spoiler












y para el que no sepa lo que es un KAMAZ que vea esto:


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> y para el que no sepa lo que es un KAMAZ que vea esto:




Oh my friend come to Russia for weekend!!!
Dance all the night, guys, gangstar paradise!!
Absolut hardbass, Russian party in Kamaz !!!



Melafo!


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A ver reformulo la pregunta.
> 
> Has afirmado que Noruega soporta perfectamente su red de vehículos eléctricos.
> Y yo te he respondido que 200.000 coches no es lo mismo que 2 millones. Y por tanto, que tengo dudas (pero desconozco, por eso lo pregunto), de si Noruega puede electrificar, de un año para otro, 1.800.000 vehículos más.
> ...



No hay 200.000 , habrá 600.000 vehículos a fines del 2022 mínimo según la cuenta, sin fuente ,de un forero contrario y sumando los matriculados en 2021 y 2022. Yo pienso que debe haber más y en km efectuados mayor porcentaje seguro pero da igual no puedo demostrarlo 100% .

Respuesta matizada. Cada año parece que 150.000 VE adicionales sí los pueden soportar fácilmente y no hay cortes de luz. Yo no he dicho nunca nunca que pueda pasar de 600.000 a 2.000.000 VE en un año.
Nunca he dicho que quita el petróleo que hay coches y enchufes ya para todos, no tergiverses.

El 80 % de los noruegos que se van a comprar un coche este año elegirán un VE y parece que no tienen miedo de quedarse sin carga. Así como los que compraron en 2021 y 2020.

Y repito 2030, no 2022, en 2030 mas del 70 % de los autos nuevos vendidos en UE serán VE. Y apuesto ante notario contra quien quiera. Está loco está loco pero se ve que nadie está tan seguro como yo como para apostar.

Y sé que gran parte de los compradores de VE lo hacen por las subvenciones y las penalizaciones de los gasolina. Y sé que las subvenciones disminuirán y desaparecerán.

Y NO estoy juzgando si eso es bueno o es malo. Estoy diciendo que la decisión en la industria está tomada. Y sé que decisiones equivocadas en la industria pueden llevar a la ruina de una empresa. Y sé que Tesla no es el ejemplo y que su capitalización es un bluff.

Pero si lo que quieres oir solo es que pueden pasar ya del petróleo mañana y tan ricamente poner VE todo el mundo nunca se entrevé de mis comentarios.

Pero que paises como Francia o España podrían llegar por sus cualidades , nuclear una y horas de sol la otra ( no descartemos la nuclear en España ) Y CON INVERSIONES ha un parque mayoritario de VE ya te digo que sí.

Por cierto nadie me ha dicho que Singapur o uK están locos en sus inversiones en fotovoltaicas.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (15 May 2022)

¡Para una vez que acierta y me lo machacáis!


----------



## Homero+10 (15 May 2022)

Un almirante en los tuneles


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Hace tiempo que no oigo niveo nada al Stoltenberg de marras,
¿Alguien sabe si es por mi falta de interés o es que le pasa algo? 

¿Ha tenido algún problema fisiológico o neurológico? 
Es que he oído algo que quizás sea un chisme.


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Según Bloomberg, la Comisión Europea ha aprobado la compra de gas ruso en el marco de un plan anunciado por Putin en marzo.

La UE no ha sido capaz de encubrir su incapacidad para rechazar este plan (aunque ha habido muchos gritos de que nada de eso ocurrirá y nadie se plegará al plan de Putin) - la propaganda es la propaganda, pero para provocar su propio colapso económico (los líderes empresariales alemanes han declarado directamente que dejar de comprar gas ruso traerá el colapso de sectores enteros de la economía alemana) la UE no estaba preparada y ahora trata de ocultar su desvío detrás de frases como "transferimos en euros, pero lo que está en Gazprom...". Y también quieren obligar a las empresas que van a comprar gas según este esquema a declarar que transfieren el dinero del gas en euros. Aunque incluso sin esto se sabe que debían transferir el dinero en euros y luego convertirlo en rublos a través de una cuenta en rublos. Según el mismo Bloomberg, 20 compañías de gas europeas (más decenas de otras encabezadas por ENI) ya lo han hecho. Pero como los dirigentes de la UE se adhieren al principio de "más vale parecer que ser", se han visto obligados de facto a plegarse al plan de Putin y lo apoyarán de boquilla. Y lo dice a las claras cuando señala que las empresas que compran gas ruso por rublos tienen que decirlo, haciendo ver que todo sigue como antes, aunque es bastante obvio que no será como antes.

Las razones son triviales: los nuevos plazos para pagar el gas llegan el 20 de mayo, y lo que ocurre con los que no quieren pagar con este régimen ha quedado claramente demostrado con los ejemplos de Polonia y Bulgaria, a los que se les cortó el grifo. Muchos se han fijado en esto, lo han pensado y han empezado a estudiar la posibilidad de abrir cuentas en rublos en Gazprombank (como la italiana ENI).

Por supuesto, no todos los países de la UE pagarán bajo este esquema; alrededor de un tercio o incluso la mitad de los países de la UE seguirán comprando gas ruso bajo el nuevo esquema, acompañado de la charla de que "nadie se ha doblegado porque los ideales democráticos no lo permiten".

En este contexto, Rusia está estudiando la posibilidad de poner en marcha un plan similar para vender petróleo a cambio de rublos a países no amigos. Los aficionados a las "mezclas bálticas" dicen hola.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48697


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Otra de camperos spetsnaz que junto con los grupos de fuerzas especiales están desmilitarizando el país sin necesitar ni de blindados. Rusia, y con diferencia, tiene la MEJOR infantería del MUNDO.


























Y esto de regalo:


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

RIA Novosti informó, citando a la Rosgvardiya chechena, que siete ciudadanos estadounidenses murieron en los combates en Rubizhne.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48698

Siete estadounidenses que participaron en los combates en el bando de Kiev han muerto en Rubizhne, dijo a RIA Novosti un ayudante del líder checheno, Alaudinov, mostrando un documento de uno de ellos a nombre de Joseph Ward Clark de Washington:​​"Esto debe haber sido considerado como una unidad de fuerzas especiales, había siete de ellos, entiendo que había estadounidenses. Los grabamos nosotros y todos fallecieron".​​t.me/rian_ru/163377​​​​


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No hay 200.000 , habrá 600.000 vehículos a fines del 2022 mínimo según la cuenta, sin fuente ,de un forero contrario y sumando los matriculados en 2021 y 2022. Yo pienso que debe haber más y en km efectuados mayor porcentaje seguro pero da igual no puedo demostrarlo 100% .
> 
> Respuesta matizada. Cada año parece que 150.000 VE adicionales sí los pueden soportar fácilmente y no hay cortes de luz. Yo no he dicho nunca nunca que pueda pasar de 600.000 a 2.000.000 VE en un año.
> Nunca he dicho que quita el petróleo que hay coches y enchufes ya para todos, no tergiverses.
> ...



Se os olvidan las nuevas economías de escalas con el coste materias primas y lo que repercute en el coste e implantación en un mercado en estanflación.

Y puede que Europa, gane, tenga estancada o pierda la guerra de Ucrania pero de lo que no se va a librar es de pgar los costes de la guerra, vamos que la posguerra no nos la quita nadie.

Eso vale tanto para acero, extracción de silicio, litio... puede que los números sigan saliendo pero por diferencias de coste entre combustibles y sobre todo porque la gente va a mover menos el coches, sea del tipo que sea, se va a calentar menos la casa y la oficina, se va a aislar mejor todo y va a tener menos industria que mantener.

Pero hay que reescribir toda la historia en tiempos turbulentos donde el precio de materias primas y combustibles están por las nubes y donde la economía de escalas se va al carajo.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

*La primera ministra de Suecia defiende el ingreso de su país en la OTAN*
Las necesidades de seguridad de Suecia estarán mejor atendidas en la OTAN, ha manifestado este domingo la primera ministra *Magdalena Andersson*, después de que su partido abandonara, tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania, décadas de oposición a unirse a la alianza militar liderada por Estados Unidos.

*"Lo mejor para la seguridad de Suecia y del pueblo sueco es unirse a la OTAN"*, ha afirmado Andersson en una conferencia de prensa. "Creemos que Suecia necesita las garantías de seguridad formales que vienen con la membresía en la OTAN", ha recalcado.

Todos los detalles sobre las peticiones de Finlandia y Suecia de unirse a la OTAN









Los gobiernos de Finlandia y Suecia apoyan pedir el ingreso en la OTAN


Una de la peores pesadillas de Vladimir Putin está próxima a ser una realidad. Una nueva expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, puerta a puerta con San Petersburgo, podría llegar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pemebe (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En 2021 se vendieron 176000 vehículos de los cuales el 65% eran eléctricos puros. Súmelos por favor.
> 
> En 2022 pongamos que sean los mismos pero esta vez son el 80% . Súmelos también por favor.
> 
> ...



Tu hablaste del 60% y 600000 de 2.900000 es poco más del 20%. De momento lo unico que ha cambiado ha sido que los coches de más de 60.000 euros tienen que pagar IVA (todavia no impuesto de matriculación que es más alto que el IVA).

Y debido a ello Tesla ha desaparecido de los más vendidos (ha bajado tambien el numero de vehiculos vendidos en 2022) y empiezan a aparecer vehiculos chinos en la ecuación.

PD: Noruega probablemente se lo pueda permitir (sobre todo en los entornos urbanos y en la costa). Pero en el interior en invierno van a seguir necesitando coches de combustión). Además hay que tener en cuenta los km recorridos por vehiculo en Noruega que no creo que sean demasiados.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

*Rusia puede haber perdido un tercio de los soldados con los que lanzó la invasión terrestre de Ucrania.*
La ofensiva terrestre rusa en Ucrania se ralentiza por la falta de efectivos y por la exitosa contraofensiva ucraniana.* Según la Inteligencia británica, el Ejército ruso podría haber perdido un tercio de las fuerzas de tierra que penetraron en territorio ucraniano hace casi tres meses.* "A día de hoy, Rusia ha sufrido bajas que ascienden, probablemente, a un tercio de las tropas de tierra que entraron en combate en febrero", ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa británico en Twitter.

El Estado Mayor General del Ejército ucraniano informó el sábado de *27.200 bajas en las filas rusas, a lo que hay que sumar más de 4.000 tanques y blindados destruidos o capturados*. En vísperas de la contienda, Rusia concentró más de 100.000 soldados en la frontera con Ucrania y en la anexionada península de Crimea, lo que no incluye a las tripulaciones de la veintena de buques de guerra estacionados frente a las costas ucranianas o de los aviones que bombardean el país.


----------



## clapham5 (15 May 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado de la estupidez , soberbia e ignorancia de los lideres de Europa Hundida que piensan que Rusia es una heladeria
ala que puedes llegar y pedir " el sabor que quieras "

- Guten Morgen
- Dobre utra
- Habla espanol ?
- Si , claro
- Me pone un Sunday con la cereza encima . Que sabores tiene ?
- Todos los sabores excepto oro , paladio , uranio y polonio
- Hummm , me pone un Sunday de Gas Natural
- El Sunday de Petroleo sabe lo mismo y tiene un 30 % de descuento , lo quiere ?
- No , No ...pongame el Sunday de Gas Natural
- Con que piensa pagar ?
- JEJE ....con euros , naturalmente
- Lo siento Sr , pero no aceptamos euros ni dolares
- Entonces con que pago ?
- Puede pagar con rublos o con oro
- Ostia put%$#a ...tome , un soberano con la efigie de Jorge V
- Enseguida le traigo el cambio , sr ...


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> No soy pro-ukra pero reconozco que la canción no está mal.
> 
> En 2018 votaron a esta bazofia:



Si el año que viene quitan veto a Rusia, ojala salga con esto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Fotos varias


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059081
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059098
> 
> ...




OCCIDENTE SE VA A EMPEZAR A LLEVAR NUKES...


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)

El almirante estadounidense Eric Olson (comandante de operaciones especiales altamente condecorado) nacido en #Tacoma, Wa EE. UU. Capturado en #Azovstal #Mariupol #BREAKING

RENDIDOS: en #Azovstal
General estadounidense Eric Olson
Teniente coronel británico John Bailey y 4 instructores militares de la #OTAN.
Hay noticias de oficiales turcos franceses canadienses que todavía se esconden dentro de los túneles.


Se desconoce el paradero de este mayor general del ejército estadounidense Roger Cloutier, fue visto por última vez en #Mariupol #Azovstal


Al menos 4 docenas de oficiales militares de alto rango de países occidentales están escondidos en los túneles de #Azovstal


----------



## frangelico (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No hay 200.000 , habrá 600.000 vehículos a fines del 2022 mínimo según la cuenta, sin fuente ,de un forero contrario y sumando los matriculados en 2021 y 2022. Yo pienso que debe haber más y en km efectuados mayor porcentaje seguro pero da igual no puedo demostrarlo 100% .
> 
> Respuesta matizada. Cada año parece que 150.000 VE adicionales sí los pueden soportar fácilmente y no hay cortes de luz. Yo no he dicho nunca nunca que pueda pasar de 600.000 a 2.000.000 VE en un año.
> Nunca he dicho que quita el petróleo que hay coches y enchufes ya para todos, no tergiverses.
> ...



Noruega tiene una particularidad y es que es el mayor productor de electricidad per capita del planeta casi toda de origen hidráulico. Consumen per capita tal burrada que multiplican por cuatro o cinco las cifras españolas. Calientan las casas con calefacción eléctrica y les da igual el derroche, así que meter 2,5M de coches que podrían consumir cada uno 2000kWh por año ni se nota , no llega al 5%. 

En el caso español 20M de coches a 2000kWh cada uno si se que notarían, es del orden de un 15% de demanda extra, y si fueran 27M seria 1/3 por encuma del actual nivel de consumo. Aún así la cifra es alcanzable, nosotros seguramente seremos de los más lentos en hacer la transición, Noruega lo tiene muy fácil por su enorme consumo eléctrico actual apoyado en una red de distribución que lo soporta y u a capacidad de generación que no exigiría apenas adaptación. (Ellos además de producir mucha electricidad son exportadores netos)


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Si el año que viene quitan veto a Rusia, ojala salga con esto.



Buen gusto.

Esta también podría valer:




o esta:

saliendo el mismo oso con kalashnikov en el escenario


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Hay tontos y gilipolllas y luego está José Andrés.

*El chef José Andrés cambia el nombre de la ensaladilla rusa por "ensaladilla Kiev" en sus restaurantes*









El chef José Andrés cambia el nombre de la ensaladilla rusa por "ensaladilla Kiev" en sus restaurantes


El cocinero ha detallado su propuesta en redes sociales.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El almirante estadounidense Eric Olson (comandante de operaciones especiales altamente condecorado) nacido en #Tacoma, Wa EE. UU. Capturado en #Azovstal #Mariupol #BREAKING
> 
> RENDIDOS: en #Azovstal
> General estadounidense Eric Olson
> ...



Y para los que no sabemso de esas cosas.

¿Es normal ver mercenarios con el rango de almirante? ¿Los almirantes se dedican a enseñar a reclutas en el país de destino y nada alejados de la zona conflictiva?


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Oh my friend come to Russia for weekend!!!
> Dance all the night, guys, gangstar paradise!!
> Absolut hardbass, Russian party in Kamaz !!!
> 
> ...



Absolut hardBASS, Russian party in DonBASS


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Buenos vuelos sobre las fuerzas de las AFU que huyen en la dirección de Avdiivka. Un buen avión no tripulado y artillería puede lograr más que solo artillería.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48699


----------



## Epicii (15 May 2022)

Sol negro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

TIENE MAS HUEVOS ESTE CHAVAL QUE TODOS LOS OTANICOS MARICAS DE ESTE FORO


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y para los que no sabemso de esas cosas.
> 
> ¿Es normal ver mercenarios con el rango de almirante? ¿Los almirantes se dedican a enseñar a reclutas en el país de destino y nada alejados de la zona conflictiva?



Si el "recluta" es un coronel lo lógico que sea un general quien le enseñe sus "habilidades".


----------



## vettonio (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Le Monde me lo cunfirmó:



Esto es completamente ridículo.

Que se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y para los que no sabemso de esas cosas.
> 
> ¿Es normal ver mercenarios con el rango de almirante? ¿Los almirantes se dedican a enseñar a reclutas en el país de destino y nada alejados de la zona conflictiva?




SI HAY ALMIANTE ES QUE HAY BOMBAS ATOMICAS

CIUDAD PORTUARIA .....

ESTRAIN PLANEANDO UN TAQUE A ROSTOV ...

O AL PUENTE DE KERCH

Y SI HAY ALMRANTE DEBERAI HABER UN ESTADO MAYOR ...

esto se va a animar

hoy 7 soldados americanos han ido a encontrarse con el crador.. 

las fuerzas especiales rusas estan desanacificando muy muy bien

da l impresion de qeu las lineas ukronazis se desmoronan pero es pronto para decirlo.. veremso esta semana


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> TIENE MAS HUEVOS ESTE CHAVAL QUE TODOS LOS OTANICOS MARICAS DE ESTE FORO



jo, no metáis a los niños en la propaganda. Para poner la cara por una idea, justa o falsa, les falta crecer.

las caras de los niños en las redes se llevan mal con sus derechos.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto es completamente ridículo.
> 
> Que se vayan a la mierda.




los europeos estan girando, esta girando el discurso ... ya se admite en medios franceses que ucrania esta cometiendo crimenes de guerra ...


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJJAJAPUTOS MIERDAS DE EUROPEOS

European Commission approves Putin's proposed payment scheme for Russian gas in closed session - Bloomberg.


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si el "recluta" es un coronel lo lógico que sea un general quien le enseñe sus "habilidades".



Un tanto irónico estás tu. Vale, gracias por la respuesta... y por el plus del humor.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> SI HAY ALMIANTE ES QUE HAY BOMBAS ATOMICAS
> 
> CIUDAD PORTUARIA .....
> 
> ...



Te agradeceríamos que antes de darle al "enter" te pares un momento, vuelvas hacia atrás y revises si has cometido alguna falta de ortografía. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Salamandra (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> SI HAY ALMIANTE ES QUE HAY BOMBAS ATOMICAS
> 
> CIUDAD PORTUARIA .....
> 
> ...



Considero la causa justa, meter al niño en la red no. Se puede contar de otra manera y así se defienden todos su derechos.

Aunque no fuera el caso pero es que además, en este momento y en esta tierra, hay mucho loco y este niño lo tiene más duro si se constituye en ícono.


----------



## Zhukov (15 May 2022)

Muy buena entrevista con el coronel retirado Yuri Knutov. He leído alguna otra y sabe de lo que habla.









Украинский фронт: что там происходит и куда движется война? Интервью с Юрием Кнутовым


Что происходит на украинском фронте? Почему российские войска отступают от Харькова? Как идет военная операция по окружению донбасской группировки ВСУ? И верно ли то, что США после скандала с утечками информации об их участии в потоплении крейсера «Москва» решили ограничит доступ ВСУ к...




antimaydan.info


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Y aquí hay un vídeo de la voladura de puentes entre Severodonetsk y Rubizhne después de que las AFU fueran derrotadas en las batallas por la zona industrial de Rubizhne y Voyevodka y los restos de las fuerzas enemigas se retiraran a Severodonetsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48700


----------



## Harman (15 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Un tanto irónico estás tu. Vale, gracias por la respuesta... y por el plus del humor.



Estando cerca la fecha de la ofensiva Ukra frustrada por los rusos es fácil suponer que estaría coordinando el ex-almirante de fuerzas especiales. Las operaciones de los comandos nazis tras las lineas del frente en Rusia.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

*Milicia de Lugansk impide explosión en planta química en Donbas*


El ejército ucraniano había instalado varias toneladas de explosivos en una planta química de Donbas









Milicia de Lugansk impide explosión en planta química en Donbas


El ejército ucraniano había instalado varias toneladas de explosivos en una planta química de Donbas.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

las sanciones en moscu como podeis observar no tienen mucho impacto.....

es mas, diria que hay mas de lo habitual... 

estupidos protanicos.............ya vereis en vuestro pueblo...


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buen gusto.
> 
> Esta también podría valer:
> 
> ...



Rusia podría volver a sorprender a Eurovisión como lo hizo en 2003.



Las criaturitas quedaron terceras, como la cubana.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tu hablaste del 60% y 600000 de 2.900000 es poco más del 20%. De momento lo unico que ha cambiado ha sido que los coches de más de 60.000 euros tienen que pagar IVA (todavia no impuesto de matriculación que es más alto que el IVA).
> 
> Y debido a ello Tesla ha desaparecido de los más vendidos (ha bajado tambien el numero de vehiculos vendidos en 2022) y empiezan a aparecer vehiculos chinos en la ecuación.
> 
> PD: Noruega probablemente se lo pueda permitir (sobre todo en los entornos urbanos y en la costa). Pero en el interior en invierno van a seguir necesitando coches de combustión). Además hay que tener en cuenta los km recorridos por vehiculo en Noruega que no creo que sean demasiados.




Si , sí Pemebe yo indiqué el 60 % y lo indiqué por lo siguiente . Si la vida media de un vehículo de un vehículo en Noruega fuera 4 años . La media de 2019, 2020, 2021 y 2022 sería el 60 %.

Mi hipótesis no es consistente con lo del forero, daría 1.700.000 vehículos de VE . Si los números del forero son ciertos de 2020 y con los datos de 2021 y 2022 suman 600.000 VE eso signifcaría que mi hipótesis es muy mala y que a ojo que los noruegos su vida media de un vehículo es de 12 años. Eso tampoco me cuadra en un país tan rico.

Ya sé que Noruega no es extrapolable directamente a Europa por renta y capacidad eléctrica.

Respecto a tu PD. Cuantos menos km al año menos rentable es un VE ...e incluso un coche frente a un taxi.

Propongo ya cerrar el offtopic. Si queréis abrimos otro hilo. Gracias a las aportaciones sinceras . Y perdón por el offtopic. Prometo que cuando la gasolina llegue a 3 euros recalculo en cuantos años se iguala el costede un VE con uno de combustión.

Saludos


----------



## NPI (15 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El Pentágono realizó experimentos con ciudadanos ucranianos en un hospital psiquiátrico junto a Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gilead Sciences 




Grupo Merck MERCK KGAA (MRK) *




*Pfizer, Inc. *




*Moderna, Inc.* la "*empresa*" del *Pentágono*


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

Al comienzo de la operación, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tenían alrededor de 150 mil bayonetas, más 50 mil, la milicia de Donbass. En total, alrededor de 200 000. Con tal número, es imposible luchar contra un enemigo tres veces superior como se hizo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 

Por lo tanto, la lucha se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con la experiencia siria. Hay un desplazamiento lento pero seguro del enemigo, infligiéndole el máximo daño. Si es posible, se organizan calderas para el enemigo. En general, todo se ve así: primero, la artillería, los sistemas de misiles y los aviones disparan contra las posiciones enemigas. Luego, los grupos de asalto van a la batalla con el apoyo de vehículos blindados y tanques. Si el enemigo opone resistencia obstinada, nuestras tropas se retiran a sus posiciones originales y el bombardeo del enemigo, la aviación y los sistemas de misiles funcionan nuevamente. 

Hay que admitir que esta táctica es practicada por las Fuerzas Armadas de EE.UU. y la OTAN. Verdad, no vale la pena comparar la situación en Ucrania con lo que pasó en Afganistán o Irak. Por ejemplo, en Irak, Estados Unidos desplegó 4.000 aviones y bombardeó posiciones enemigas sin parar día y noche, ignorando las colosales bajas civiles. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, por el contrario, buscan nivelar lo más posible la muerte de civiles. *Nos estamos moviendo lento pero seguro. La lucha por Donbass continuará durante varios meses más. Hasta casi el final del verano.*
Ahora hay más de 4.000 militares ucranianos en nuestro cautiverio, de los cuales 200 son oficiales, incluidos los superiores. 

De ellos aprendemos sobre las grandes pérdidas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En el transcurso de 8 años, a partir de 2014, Estados Unidos ha entrenado a 33 000 soldados ucranianos, mientras que otro personal militar de la OTAN ha entrenado a entre 10 000 y 12 000. Hace poco hablé con Borodai. *Me dijo que no más del 20% de esos soldados contratados permanecían en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que inició las hostilidades el 24 de febrero. Supongamos que hay algunos más: 30%. Resulta que del 70% al 80% de los mejores soldados ucranianos estaban fuera de combate: muertos, heridos, desaparecidos o capturados*. Aquellos que sufrieron lesiones graves también pueden clasificarse como pérdidas irrecuperables. Ahora los movilizados son enviados a la primera línea, quienes se someten a un entrenamiento de cinco días. Hay muy poco sentido de tales soldados. 

*Mi opinión: los restos de soldados ucranianos bien entrenados serán molidos a fines de mayo. Están muriendo en masa bajo el fuego de nuestros sistemas de artillería, aviación y misiles de alta precisión. En la llamada guerra sin contacto (para nosotros). Su mantenimiento requiere muchos fondos, muchas municiones, pero de esta manera las Fuerzas Armadas de RF reducen significativamente el número de sus pérdidas. *Por cierto, el Pentágono está ahora en un estado de frustración y Kiev está igual. Todo debido al hecho de que antes Occidente predijo que en abril Rusia se quedaría sin misiles de largo alcance de alta precisión. Pero por alguna razón no terminaron. Continúan los ataques con cohetes contra las comunicaciones ucranianas, las empresas industriales de la industria de defensa y las instalaciones militares.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Debía estar allí apoyando planes. Como no sea hundir el Moskva y isla serpientes no sé q coño hacia ahi.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

7 estadounidenses murieron en Rubizhnoye, que participaron en las batallas del lado de Kiev, dijo Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de Chechenia, a RIA Novosti, mostrando un documento de uno de ellos dirigido a Joseph Ward Clark desde Washington:

“Esto, probablemente, se consideró una unidad de fuerzas especiales, sus siete personas, según tengo entendido, eran estadounidenses.
t.me/topwar_official/45080


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

¿Eso es cierto? ¿Algún dato?


----------



## NPI (15 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no me he podido resistir a traerlo:



Y en el estercolero de la RS le responden una cuenta y su clon.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista con el coronel retirado Yuri Knutov. He leído alguna otra y sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he leído entero. Muy bueno.
Admite q los ukras llegarán ál millón pero antes las mejores tropas serán diezmadas.

Parece q pronostique una carnicería de tropas mal entrenadas y que ahora están destruyendo cazas de los vecinos.

Buen post


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 7 estadounidenses murieron en Rubizhnoye, que participaron en las batallas del lado de Kiev, dijo Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de Chechenia, a RIA Novosti, mostrando un documento de uno de ellos dirigido a Joseph Ward Clark desde Washington:
> 
> “Esto, probablemente, se consideró una unidad de fuerzas especiales, sus siete personas, según tengo entendido, eran estadounidenses.
> t.me/topwar_official/45080



A mí me suena haber visto hace ya mucho tiempo esa misma ID del americano. No sé, no me fío de la noticia.


----------



## Oso Polar (15 May 2022)

Liquamen dijo:


> El público serbio le ha dado 7 puntos a los ucros, una de las puntuaciones más altas, pero nada, que les odian como nos cuentan por aquí.



Tu crees que existe eso de votación por internet, menudo tontobolas.
Que les cuesta usar unos VPN para manipular el lugar de votación.
Al ignore por follaotan.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me suena haber visto hace ya mucho tiempo esa misma ID del americano. No sé, no me fío de la noticia.



Efectivamente, al primero en identificar fue en abril, los otros ahora…








BREAKING NEWS: Russia kills American charged with being a mercenary for Ukraine


An American man, Clark Joseph Ward (born on December 13, 1987 in Washington) who arrived the Netherlands on March 11 and crossed the Polish border two



tdpelmedia.com


----------



## kikepm (15 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si es que son las obviedades que todo economista debería de saber, pero incluso sin ser economista, una persona de inteligencia media debiera de comprender que si ganas 2000 y te dan para vivir normal, si vas a otro país y te pagan 10.000 pero con eso vives con la misma calidad que antes y ahorras lo mismo, pues en realidad no has mejorado. Algún tonto diría que gana 5 veces más, pues eso, lo dice porque es tonto y no comprende.
> 
> Los periodistas occidentales (y muchos burbujos) siempre están con el cuento del PIB, pero cuando se compara lo que un habitante de un país puede comprar, entonces se nota que el PIB en sí mismo es un mal indicador.



Además el PIB PPA es la mejor medida disponible para la comparación de la producción entre países. Y Rusia es la sexta potencia mundial en PIB PPA

Estas simples ideas las expresé en el hilo de Chusky, en respuesta a la afirmación de que su PIB era como el de España, y no veas el odio que los conforeros sentían, a pesar de que fui totalmente correcto y no era troleo, ni uno solo de ellos capaz de aceptar que la producción rusa medida en dólares PPA es la sexta del mundo, solo algo inferior a la de Alemania.

Entonces traté de explicar que significaba el PIB PPA, una medida del PIB que corrige los diferentes niveles de precios, y ni por esas. Todas las respuestas eran justificaciones ad hoc para explicar porque a pesar de que Rusia es la sexta potencia en PIB PPA, su producción era una mierda, en absoluto comparable a un país como Alemania, etc.

Su odio a Rusia les ciega de una forma totalmente irracional. Bastante patético todo.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)

¡Corre Forrest, corre!


----------



## NPI (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El gobierno ser de luz letón traerá una excavadora para tapar sus vergüenzas y no dejar rastro del momento.


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En 2021 se vendieron 176000 vehículos de los cuales el 65% eran eléctricos puros. Súmelos por favor.
> 
> En 2022 pongamos que sean los mismos pero esta vez son el 80% . Súmelos también por favor.
> 
> ...



A ese ritmo, incluso siendo cierto, Noruega necesitaría 15 años para tener todos los coches eléctricos.


Hal8995 dijo:


> No hay 200.000 , habrá 600.000 vehículos a fines del 2022 mínimo según la cuenta, sin fuente ,de un forero contrario y sumando los matriculados en 2021 y 2022. Yo pienso que debe haber más y en km efectuados mayor porcentaje seguro pero da igual no puedo demostrarlo 100% .
> 
> Respuesta matizada. Cada año parece que 150.000 VE adicionales sí los pueden soportar fácilmente y no hay cortes de luz. Yo no he dicho nunca nunca que pueda pasar de 600.000 a 2.000.000 VE en un año.
> Nunca he dicho que quita el petróleo que hay coches y enchufes ya para todos, no tergiverses.
> ...



Lo bueno es que las matemáticas son objetivas, no subjetivas.

EL 9% del parque era eléctrico en 2019.
Alguien ha escrito que en 2021 era el 13%. Supongamos que es un 13%,

Por tanto si dices que hay 600.000 eléctricos, el parque de automoviles de Noruega es de 4,6 millones de vehículos.
Lo cuál, teniendo en cuenta que Noruega tiene 5 millones de habitantes, me parece algo arriesgado de asegurar.

Pero imaginemos que hay 600.000 eléctricos...entonces reformulo otra vez la pregunta.
Noruega puede electrificar 4 millones de vehículos de un día para otro, con el PIB de Egipto?

Y aquí lo dejo, que esto es guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Oh my friend come to Russia for weekend!!!
> Dance all the night, guys, gangstar paradise!!
> Absolut hardbass, Russian party in Kamaz !!!



Hablas muy bien inglés.


----------



## Señor X (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Corre Forrest, corre!



La artillería de largo alcance con drones ha venido para quedarse.

La única manera sería incomunicar al dron mediante interferencias o derribarlo.


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

De Martyanov:

* Otro más...*
_*Supuestamente la Brigada 115 de Defensa Territorial de 404 se quejan de que no tienen nada, 
no saben nada y empiezan a sospechar que son carne de cañón. 

Da una impresión del estado de moral en el VSU y de la calidad del personal que consigue 
a través de todas esas numerosas "movilizaciones". Los "batallones" territoriales fueron una buena
oportunidad para que matones consiguieran armas y comenzaran a aterrorizar a civiles ucranianos
locales, incluso robándoles con el pretexto de una "defensa del 404". Combatir una guerra real 
nunca estuvo en sus planes. Pues bien, ahora lo está. No te equivoques, todo el mundo quiere vivir 
y ellos también, pero a juzgar por la velocidad de la formación de la caldera masiva con la "entrada"
en el eje Popasnaya-Belogorovka (recuerda, aquella en la que VSU "derrotó" a dos ejércitos rusos...
en Twitter y YouTube) y por la intensidad reportada del fuego sobre las posiciones de VSU, bueno...
de nuevo, Lord Austin llamó a Shoigu por una razón y exigió "cesar el fuego". *_
*Saquen sus propias conclusiones. *

Breve resumen:

_*No hay manera de seguir las órdenes. El despiadado enemigo, con la ayuda de una fuerza irresistible,
nos expulsó de las posiciones que ocupábamos del 19 de abril al 3 de mayo. Nos vimos obligados 
a huir a la retaguardia, porque el Estado Mayor no preparó una posición de reserva. No podemos *_
*realizar misiones de combate debido al bajo estado moral y psicológico.*


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Hablas muy bien inglés.



Como tu puta madre


----------



## Diogenes42 (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LOS UKROS SE ESTAN DIVIDIENDO
> AQUI UN NACIONALISTA QUE QUIERE IR A KIEV A RAJAR A TODOS LOS POLITICOS
> 
> OJO AL CORTE DE PELO



Jo,Jo
En Ucrania ha nacido un movimiento nazi-isis. La historia se repite. Los nazis ucros ( los que luchan y se juegan la vida) han descubierto que, además de los rusos, tienen otro enemigo, y éste está en casa....la casta política corrupta que sostiene a Farlopensky.

Este que habla en el vídeo si que es un nazi de verdad, y no solo de tatuaje. Je,je.
Además se le ve limpito y con un corte de pelo apropiado....


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

Un supuesto supremacista blanco mata a diez personas en Estados Unidos en un supermercado (muchos de los muertos son blancos)...

Vaya, vaya, resulta que Biden estaba en picado en las encuestas, con las elecciones del "Midterm" a la vuelta de la esquina y justo ahora un supremacista blanco (que además mata blancos) se lia a matar gente. 

Por supuesto Biden ya ha dicho que el racismo no tiene cabida en Estados Unidos y que "el racismo es una mancha en el alma de américa", y bla, bla, bla etc.

KE KASUALIDAD!!! ¿NO?

Esto huele a CIA Mkultra que apesta.
Nos toman por gilipollas.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

¿Esto es cierto? No me extrañaría nada tampoco...


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Es que comentaban de un ictus o algo de alzheimer o similar
El caso es que hace tiempo que no sale en los "papeles"


----------



## niraj (15 May 2022)

t.me/SolovievLive/107003


[Forwarded from Pool N3]
*El congresista estadounidense Matt Goetz: *

✔ quiero advertir contra el peligro del consenso que nos empuja a la guerra con Rusia. El senador Portman dijo:"no he visto tal unidad desde el 11 de septiembre". Pero, ¿qué significa realmente? La unidad siempre se observa ante nuestras peores decisiones. El consenso despues del 11 de septiembre nos llevó a la guerra de Irak, el "acto patriótico", al confinamiento por COVID .

✔ los mandatos que provienen de la unidad atados por el miedo. Justo como ahora: si pones en duda nuestras acciones en Ucrania, te conviertes en un traidor. ¿Tenemos amnesia aquí? ¿La pérdida de memoria es una consecuencia de la gerontocracia en el Congreso?

✔ hace solo un año, perdimos la guerra contra los pastores con rifles. Ahora tenemos prisa por luchar contra una nación que tiene 6000 ojivas nucleares. El congresista Moulton dijo la semana pasada: "no solo estamos luchando para apoyar a los ucranianos, estamos en guerra, aunque a través de un intermediario, con Rusia". Incluso los servicios secretos no pueden evitar presumir de cómo Estados Unidos ayuda a Ucrania a matar a generales rusos y hundir un buque insignia ruso. ¿Cómo se supone que todo esto terminara?

✔ la administración esta buscando a tientas la línea roja de Putin? Jugar a las gallina entre las fuerzas nucleares es una locura. Y eso viene de Biden, quien prometió ser un calmante para Estados Unidos.

✔ el Congreso aprobó dar a Ucrania 40 mil millones de dólares mientras las familias estadounidenses se quedan sin fórmula infantil. El presupuesto de Biden incluye 15,3 mil millones de dólares para el Servicio de aduanas y control fronterizo. Obviamente, Ucrania es el doble de importante que nuestra patria.

✔ hace dos semanas, votamos por el préstamo Ucraniano. Fui uno de los diez que votaron en contra. Y esta fue la respuesta de MSNBC: el ala de Putin del partido republicano interfiere con el suministro de armas a Ucrania. Así que apoyas a Putin si crees que es una mala idea enviar cualquier arma, munición, aviones, barcos a Ucrania, renunciando a nuestro derecho a la reparación.

✔ enviamos tantas armas a Ucrania que agotamos nuestras propias existencias. Enviamos no solo balas y rifles, sino también armas que podrían golpear territorio ruso. Y estas armas aún no están en manos del ejército Ucraniano. Los funcionarios dicen que las armas "caen en un gran agujero negro". Mucho está en manos del batallón Azov. 40 Demócratas los llamaron una organización terrorista neonazi hace solo tres años. Ahora están matando a los rusos – y eso obviamente "no es tan malo".

✔ los Demócratas organizan una búsqueda diaria en los Estados Unidos de los supremacistas de la raza blanca. Y, sin embargo, son bastante libres para dar misiles a los supremacistas de la raza blanca en Ucrania. La posición en la que armamos hasta los dientes a cualquiera que dispare a los rusos en realidad no funciona. Las javelinas para los neonazis de hoy, son los Stingers para los muyahidines afganos de ayer. En Siria, hemos abastecido a los yihadistas que lucharon contra Assad. Assad, como Putin, es un hombre malvado. Pero, ¿eso significa que los contribuyentes estadounidenses deberían armar a sus enemigos sin más investigación? No lo creo. Y seguramente la mayoría de los estadounidenses tampoco piensan eso.

✔ por lo tanto, nunca tenemos un debate real sobre estos temas. Es más fácil hablar de preservar la democracia que de nuestra peligrosa realidad. Si estamos en guerra, ¿por qué no votamos, como corresponde, para permitir el uso de la fuerza militar? ¿O vamos a actuar en Ucrania, como en Yemen, como en todo el mundo, es decir, librar guerras no declaradas?

✔ creo que muchos estarán en contra del debate, porque el verdadero objetivo de estos políticos es cambiar el régimen en Rusia, no proteger a Ucrania. Para lograr este objetivo, están listos para enviar miles de millones de dólares a Kiev, que llenarán los bolsillos de los funcionarios corruptos, exactamente como se hizo en Afganistán. Dormimos y vemos entrar en la guerra, y el pueblo estadounidense no lo sabe.


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 May 2022)

Impresionantes imágenes, grabación única desde el búnker de Azovstal.
Los nazis Kalyna, Volyna y Radish, junto con sus hermanos, descansan antes de la batalla decisiva.



Spoiler: Imágenes no aptas para todo el mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las sanciones en moscu como podeis observar no tienen mucho impacto.....
> 
> es mas, diria que hay mas de lo habitual...
> 
> estupidos protanicos.............ya vereis en vuestro pueblo...







Nada mas que añadir.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un supuesto supremacista blanco mata a diez personas en Estados Unidos en un supermercado (muchos de los muertos son blancos)...
> 
> Vaya, vaya, resulta que Biden estaba en picado en las encuestas, con las elecciones del "Midterm" a la vuelta de la esquina y justo ahora un supremacista blanco (que además mata blancos) se lia a matar gente.
> 
> ...




la gasolina en usa no para de subir, ayer batio records,

la pobreza se extiende por occidentr y nace un imperio en el.este con muchos territorio y pocos habitantes ..


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

La Virgen como corren los ukras!. Cantar no creo, pero correr y cagarse mientras corren son un fenómeno.

Están abonando la campiña con guano ecológico.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la gasolina en usa no para de subir, ayer batio records,
> 
> la pobreza se extiende por occidentr y nace un un imperio en el.este



Y lo mejor de todo es que occidente manipula y lo niega..


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

probablemnete la.siguiente version de primavera de covid se estaba preparando en azovstal y no les dio tiempo a sacarla


----------



## amcxxl (15 May 2022)

#Liman ya esta mas o menos rodeado
"Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas liberaron la aldea de Drobyshevo en el norte de Krasny Liman de Bandera. Por lo tanto, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Krasny Liman en realidad cayeron en la caldera"


Los principales nodos de resistencia en esta dirección son Svyatogorsk y Krasny Liman, que, después de la pérdida de Yampol y Drobyshevo, serán cubiertos por dos lados


----------



## El Mercader (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> probablemnete la.siguiente version de primavera de covid se estaba preparando en azovstal y no les dio tiempo a sacarla



Casus Belli


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Démosle ánimo para que se mantenga firme...
No caerá esa breva..


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

El euro cada vez más débil. El dólar cada día más fuerte


El índice dólar, que mide la evolución de la moneda estadounidense frente a una cesta de 500 divisas mundiales ha escalado al nivel más alto en dos décadas y sube en 2022 un 8,5%.




www.nuevatribuna.es





Necesitamos más sanciones.


----------



## dabuti (15 May 2022)

Eurovision Rumania acaba de anunciar oficialmente que su voto del jurado a sido cancelado por parte de EBU sin ninguna explicación! De hecho no habían dejado el directo para anunciar los 12 puntos que iban para Moldavia y no para Ucrania !
Dicen que todo el voto fue cambiando!
Esto dice mucho de los juegos políticos que hay por el medio!
Ucrania ni no tenia que participar..el pueblo esta en guerra y sufren ahí y esto de participar es solo porque lo sabian de antes que van a ganar!
Estoy segura que el voto del público también es en favor de Ucrania…no hay nada oficial para demonstrar el contrario!


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

parece que el.ejercito ukro se desmoronara en junio....

aunque antes la.economia occidental.se hundira...


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

Y el mierdosky...?. Ese hijo de xxxx no dispara ni pisa el frente...?.

Lo subes a un submarino, y no pueden cerrar la escotilla porque la perola es supina. Parece la torreta una botella de Freixenet.


----------



## niraj (15 May 2022)

A la derecha, escultura "madre ucrania"
A la izquierda, la "madre patria" soviética




t.me/vityzeva/57457

[Forwarded from Violetta Volkova]
[ Photo ]
Nuestras madres son realmente diferentes.... 

Por otro lado, de tales madres, tales hijos.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> probablemnete la.siguiente version de primavera de covid se estaba preparando en azovstal y no les dio tiempo a sacarla



Paso de ser conspiratorio pero el ataque de hoy con bombas de fosforo parece más un ataque para desinfectar ciertas zonas y no correr riesgo con patógenos que hayan podido esparcir.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

Los de Azovstal o como se llame eso, seguro cantan mejor que la escoria esa que dicen ha ganado mierdavisión. Eso garantizado que cantan.


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Gonzalo Lira
*Oh, chicos, ¡tengo noticias para ustedes!
En mi feed salió que un "general del ejército estadounidense Eric T. Olson" s
e había rendido en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, junto con otros oficiales extranjeros.
Hasta aquí, todo previsible.*
https://disq.us/url?url=https://twi...s=20:oPZ4hHkWkNvDvWLRwc3r7Ctn0c8&cuid=3446943


----------



## Oso Polar (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Vamos a ver,
> 
> Esto es un foro donde se puede razonar o hay una verdad absoluta y religiosa y cualquiera q sale de ahí a descalificar lo que se dice?
> 
> ...



Disculpen por el offtopic y con esto cierro mi participación en este debate que debería tener su propio hilo.

Estimado ya puse en un artículo del MIT el problema que existe en relación a la capacidad de almacenamiento de las baterías de existentes y eso es solo uno de los problemas, el otro es la vida media de estos acumuladores (1), se han barajado varias alternativas como por ejemplo utilizar grafeno, sin embargo todavía a día de hoy ninguna es viable, incluso Elon Musk acepta este dilema (2). Lo anterior no cubre otro problemas crucial y es el de que hacer con los acumuladores eléctricos usados, que son poco o nada reciclables a la fecha (3), y para tener una arista más es que los minerales que se usan para la fabricación de sistemas electrónicos son altamente contaminantes y un vehículo eléctrico tendrá más componentes de este tipo que un motor de combustión (4).

Otro punto crucial es, si se aumenta considerablemente el consumo de energía eléctrica, lo que sucederá si sigue creciendo el parque de vehículos eléctricos.

Disculpa pero tengo que salir hay más puntos que tocar pero tengo que salir... Solo recuerda que este "boom" de la salvación de los vehículos eléctricos esta fomentada por la pseudo ciencia del cambio climático y con miles de miles de millones de las arcas de los estados, es decir la innovación esta artificialmente inyectada de "esteroides". 

(1) Vida y muerte de una batería de ion-litio
(2) infoelectrico.com - Elon Musk defiende que el coche eléctrico no tiene futuro mientras las baterías sean de litio Estos son los problemas no resueltos de las baterías de estado sólido para el coche eléctrico | forococheselectricos 
(3) Extracción y recuperación de litio y reciclaje de baterías 
(4) Los costos ocultos del comercio de 'tierra-rara' de China


----------



## Malevich (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Démosle ánimo para que se mantenga firme...
> No caerá esa breva..



Pues que no pague, pero que deje a los demás en paz.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Paso de ser conspiratorio pero el ataque de hoy con bombas de fosforo parece más un ataque para desinfectar ciertas zonas y no correr riesgo con patógenos que hayan podido esparcir.



Por una vez...te voy a tener que dar la razón.


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira
> *Oh, chicos, ¡tengo noticias para ustedes!
> En mi feed salió que un "general del ejército estadounidense Eric T. Olson" s
> e había rendido en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, junto con otros oficiales extranjeros.
> ...




_*Sin confirmar : RENDIDO: en #Azovstal
El general estadounidense Eric Olson
el teniente coronel británico John Bailey
y
4 instructores militares de la #OTAN.
Hay noticias de oficiales turcos franceses canadienses que siguen escondidos en los túneles*_
*#SnakeIsland #Mariupol #Donbass #Ucrania @WIONews #Kiev @foxnews
*


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A ese ritmo, incluso siendo cierto, Noruega necesitaría 15 años para tener todos los coches eléctricos.
> 
> 
> Lo bueno es que las matemáticas son objetivas, no subjetivas.
> ...



Lo malo es que tergiversas a tu antojo. De 600.000 a 2000.000 son 1.400.000 entre160.000 anuales da 8 y pico. No te voy a explicar lo que es una regresión pero si primero fue el 55% de ventas despues el 65% despues el 80 % lo normal es que sigan.

Ya el siguiente argumento es de Rejón máximo. Si alguien ha escrito que en 2019 el % es el 13% y yo te digo que a finales del 2022 son 600.000 unes lo que te sale y dices que 4,6 millones.

Uno argumenta y el otro saltimbaquea yy reformula una y otra vez.

Así es imposible. Incapaz de reconocer nada.

Ya está todo dicho


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Estoy *segura *que el voto del público también es en favor de Ucrania…no hay nada oficial para demonstrar el contrario!



En serio eres una tia? ajajaj


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> A la derecha, escultura "madre ucrania"
> A la izquierda, la "madre patria" soviética
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059243
> ...



Con lo de la horda, algunos se han equivocado.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Sin confirmar : RENDIDO: en #Azovstal
> El general estadounidense Eric Olson
> el teniente coronel británico John Bailey
> y
> ...



Esos son finalistas de Mierdavisión 2022; tienen todas las papeletas.


----------



## aserejee (15 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #Liman ya esta mas o menos rodeado
> "Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas liberaron la aldea de Drobyshevo en el norte de Krasny Liman de Bandera. Por lo tanto, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Krasny Liman en realidad cayeron en la caldera"
> 
> 
> Los principales nodos de resistencia en esta dirección son Svyatogorsk y Krasny Liman, que, después de la pérdida de Yampol y Drobyshevo, serán cubiertos por dos lado



Svyatogorsk tiene una montaña (en sus faldas hay un monasterio bastante chulo), los ucranianos están arriba, desde la altura tienen ventaja. 
Se dice que en el monasterio guardan armamento

... La ventaja la tienen como los nazis en su día la tuvieron... 

cuenta la leyenda que un niño encendío un fuego para alertar a los soviéticos de las posiciones nazis en esa montaña, por eso hay un roble ahora con el nombre del chaval (si los ucranianos no lo han arrancado ya)..






La zona es difícil de atacar.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Sin confirmar : RENDIDO: en #Azovstal
> El general estadounidense Eric Olson
> el teniente coronel británico John Bailey
> y
> ...



Por cierto el perla Eric Thor Orson...es ALMIRANTE RETIRADO...que casualidad!. Y tiene toda la pinta del que sale en la foto.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

A puntito de echar bilis por los ojos......


----------



## Abstenuto (15 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hola bonicos,
> 
> ¿Alguien puede pasarme enlace a grupos de Telegram especialmente interesantes sobre todo esto?
> 
> ...



Igor Strelkov, ruso hasta la médula, pero tan honesto y tan pesimista que hasta parece un agente ucro haciendo guerra psicológica








Стрелков Игорь Иванович


Это официальный канал Игоря Стрелкова Другие ресурсы:	https://t.me/iistrelkov	https://t.me/strelkov_vk	https://vk.com/iistrelkov	https://bastyon.com/igor_strelkov	https://www.brighteon.com/channels/igorstrelkov	https://www.tiktok.com/@strelkov_ii




t.me


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

A cantar...!!!.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)

Siguen combatiendo de muy cerca, los rusos lanzando granadas de mano a las trincheras ucranianas.



Ukras siguen con sus costumbres:



Y como sea cierto esto... ya estan tirando de las *Volkssturm...*


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

*La OTAN baraja desplegar tropas en Suecia y Finlandia mientras dure el proceso de adhesión-*

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha indicado que la organización militar baraja aumentar su presencia en la región báltica e incluso desplegar tropas en Suecia y Finlandia, para garantizar la seguridad de los dos países escandinavos desde que soliciten el ingreso en la OTAN.

En pleno debate sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN, y las dudas sobre los meses de ratificación en los que no podría invocarse la cláusula de defensa mutua, quedando desprotegidos ante represalias de Rusia, Stoltenberg ha dicho que los aliados son "conscientes" de esta preocupación y trabajan para dar garantidas de seguridad a los dos candidatos.

"Habrá un tiempo interino entre la aplicación y ser miembro de pleno derecho. Está claro que la pertenencia de Suecia y Finlandia le importa a la OTAN y buscaremos formas de dar garantías de seguridad, incluyendo aumentar la presencia de la OTAN en el Báltico y dentro y alrededor de Suecia y Finlandia, por supuesto en consulta con ellos", ha afirmado en una rueda de prensa desde Berlín.

Estas declaraciones han llegado al término de la reunión informal de ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN convocada por Alemania, una cita en la que han tratado cómo seguir coordinando el apoyo militar a Ucrania frente a la agresión rusa, con el debate sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia en plena efervescencia.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...515153122.html


----------



## NPI (15 May 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va la ofensiva de este ejército de mierda de Dimitris borrachos? ¿Ya han tomado alguna caseta de perro? ¿Lo próximo será un corral?
> 
> @Zhukov esperamos tu análisis.



Otra cuenta secundaria de Mr. Nini


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

Empiezan a salir las ratas de la madriguera. De entrada 4 dosis de pzifer lote mayores de 60 años, para desinfectarlos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 May 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Empiezan a salir las ratas de la madriguera. De entrada 4 dosis de pzifer lote mayores de 60 años, para desinfectarlos.



Y mascarillas de neopreno para evitar contagios.


----------



## España1 (15 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Siguen combatiendo de muy cerca, los rusos lanzando granadas de mano a las trincheras ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



una pena los tres vídeos. 
matarse entre vecinos, humillar al vecino y destrozar la vida a los chavales.
Bonito panorama


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Igor Strelkov, ruso hasta la médula pero tan honesto y tan pesimista que hasta parece un agente ucro haciendo guerra psicológica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tipo está considerado en Rusia (y en el Donbass) como sexta.columnista.
Le perdonaron de fusilarle, pero no ha cambiado nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira
> *Oh, chicos, ¡tengo noticias para ustedes!
> En mi feed salió que un "general del ejército estadounidense Eric T. Olson" s
> e había rendido en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, junto con otros oficiales extranjeros.
> ...



Si se sigue leyendo el twit se ve que hay dos generales con el mismo nombre, uno es el almirante condecorado, etc., el otro es un general de tierra que es el que han capturado, ambos retirados pero el de tierra parece que iba en plan asesor-mercenario.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

Si una cosa nos queda clara de esta guerra es que los cochinorrusos se van a hartar a vender armamento, especialmente T-72s a países extranjeros.


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 May 2022)

BERLÍN, 15 mayo (Reuters) - El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía dijo el domingo que Suecia y Finlandia deben dejar de apoyar a los grupos terroristas en sus países, brindar claras garantías de seguridad y levantar las prohibiciones de exportación a Turquía en su intento por ingresar en la OTAN.

Hablando después de una reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la OTAN en Berlín, Mevlut Cavusoglu dijo que se reunió con sus homólogos suecos y finlandeses y que todos buscaban abordar las preocupaciones de Turquía.

Agregó que Turquía no estaba amenazando a nadie ni buscando influencia, sino hablando especialmente sobre el apoyo de Suecia al grupo militante kurdo PKK, considerado un grupo terrorista por Turquía, la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos.


"Es absolutamente necesario que haya garantías de seguridad aquí. Deben dejar de apoyar a las organizaciones terroristas", dijo Cavusoglu a los periodistas turcos en Berlín. Agregó que las prohibiciones suecas y finlandesas sobre la exportación de algunos de sus bienes del sector de defensa a Turquía deben terminar.


"Nuestra postura es perfectamente abierta y clara. Esto no es una amenaza, esta no es una negociación en la que estamos tratando de aprovechar nuestros intereses", dijo.

"Esto tampoco es populismo. Se trata claramente del apoyo de dos posibles estados miembros al terrorismo, y nuestras sólidas observaciones al respecto, esto es lo que compartimos".

Turkey lays out demands as Finland, Sweden seek NATO membership


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un supuesto supremacista blanco mata a diez personas en Estados Unidos en un supermercado (muchos de los muertos son blancos)...
> 
> Vaya, vaya, resulta que Biden estaba en picado en las encuestas, con las elecciones del "Midterm" a la vuelta de la esquina y justo ahora un supremacista blanco (que además mata blancos) se lia a matar gente.
> 
> ...



Sobre todo porque el tío no se ha suicidado y se ha dejado coger.
Huele a Langley que echa para atrás.


----------



## Abstenuto (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Este tipo está considerado en Rusia (y en el Donbass) como sexta.columnista.
> Le perdonaron de fusilarle, pero no ha cambiado nada.



No sé, lo dudo. A lo mejor es sólo un pesimista bien informado. Quizá con un poco de más de resquemor contra quienes dirigen las operaciones militares en su querida Rusia


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No se si era en concreto Letonia; pero hablando de memoria un tercio de la población son rusos que por cierto no tienen derecho a voto.


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

. El presidente de Serbia critica la postura europea de defender la integridad de Ucrania mientras hablan de Kosovo como del "corazón de Europa"


----------



## Simo Hayha (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues que los rusos construyan un pontón a esa isla y la invadan....


----------



## rejon (15 May 2022)

*Marcin Przydacz, viceministro de Exteriores polaco: "Vladimir Putin es un criminal de guerra"*
"Marcin Przydacz se toma unos segundos antes de responder a la pregunta y se remueve por primera vez incómodo en el sillón desde que comenzó la entrevista. Volvemos a hacérsela: ¿Es Vladimir Putin un criminal de guerra?"









Marcin Przydacz, viceministro de Exteriores polaco: "Vladimir Putin es un criminal de guerra"


Marcin Przydacz se toma unos segundos antes de responder a la pregunta y se remueve por primera vez incómodo en el sillón desde que comenzó la entrevista. Volvemos a hacérsela:...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Proclamaron y lo pensaron, que las sanciones tumbarían la economía rusa y que Putin sería derrocado.
Parece que si se creyeron esa estupidez. Pero eso no ha sucedido, y ni señales de que pueda suceder.
Estaban convencidos que podían reflejar la ilusión de que el régimen de Kiev estaba siendo triunfante,
que podrían ganar las mentes para su esperado cambio de régimen. Fracaso absoluto y generalizado. 
Ahora andan buscando la manera de presentar la visión de que no han perdido. Así, no es casualidad 
que el tio del Pentagono llame después de la debacle... Después del Día de la Victoria.Pedir alto el fuego
significa que las cosas no pitan como EEUU deseaba, y ahora toca elaborar la ñapa en la que EEUU 
tiene que salvar la cara y si te he visto, no me acuerdo. Pero bueno; todavía queda tela que cortar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Igor Strelkov, ruso hasta la médula pero tan honesto y tan pesimista que hasta parece un agente ucro haciendo guerra psicológica
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Suscrito, gracias!


----------



## mazuste (15 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sé, lo dudo. A lo mejor es sólo un pesimista bien informado. Quizá con un poco de más de resquemor contra quienes dirigen las operaciones militares en su querida Rusia



Entonces es que no ha conocido usted la época de 2014-15 y sus tribulaciones en el Donbass.


----------



## El-Mano (15 May 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Corre Forrest, corre!



Vaya mierda de país para hacer la guerra. Te ven desde Albacete. Pobres infantes, sean de los hunos o de los hotros.


----------



## Seronoser (15 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lo malo es que tergiversas a tu antojo. De 600.000 a 2000.000 son 1.400.000 entre160.000 anuales da 8 y pico. No te voy a explicar lo que es una regresión pero si primero fue el 55% de ventas despues el 65% despues el 80 % lo normal es que sigan.
> 
> Ya el siguiente argumento es de Rejón máximo. Si alguien ha escrito que en 2019 el % es el 13%* y yo te digo que a finales del 2022 son 600.000 *unes lo que te sale y dices que 4,6 millones.
> 
> ...



Tu problema es que no lees.
He escrito que un forero dijo que en 2021 fue un 13%,
Yo dije que en 2019 era de un 9%, no de un 13%

Pero es que además, parece que ya sabes cómo va a acabar el año 2022 en cuanto a ventas en Noruega  ...así que por favor pásame los números de la primitiva de lo que resta del año figura!! 

Chico, no hagas más el ridículo, que los números no son lo tuyo 

Sigamos hablando de la guerra


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

Continua la ayuda humanitaria








> Anteriores


----------



## Peineto (15 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Suscrito, gracias!


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Paso de ser conspiratorio pero el ataque de hoy con bombas de fosforo parece más un ataque para desinfectar ciertas zonas y no correr riesgo con patógenos que hayan podido esparcir.




no eres conspiranoico

estoy seguro que ahi abajo hay miles de viales de la siguiente variante...

gracias a putin el mundo no esta confinado.. eso si ... sin diesel nos quedaremos..... pero no nos lo quieren contar... habria involuciones en todas partes..


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 May 2022)

No es broma. Para algunos no es nuevo pero ya se puede ir proclamando oficialmente que en USA ha comenzado el Apocalipsis Zombie.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu problema es que no lees.
> He escrito que un forero dijo que en 2021 fue un 13%,
> Yo dije que en 2019 era de un 9%, no de un 13%
> 
> ...



Cité el artículo donde decía decía que la previsión de ventas de VE era del 80% en 2022.

No me lo inventé ni tú citaste la fuente del 9% ni el otro el 13% .

Una pena lo suyo. Jamás admitirá nada.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

anestesia dijo:


> Puede ser que lo que se descubra; destape que Occidente, lleva tiempo atacando a su propia población con armas biológicas, que las venden como enfermedades," aparecidas de repente" SIDA, coronavirus,...??
> 
> Pueden temer que la población europea y estadounidense se den cuenta que sus enemigos son sus propios mandatarios, cuyo objetivo pueda ser reducir la población



Ahora va a resultar que EEUU trasladó su "área 51" a Mariupol.


----------



## Anonimo23 (15 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No se si era en concreto Letonia; pero hablando de memoria un tercio de la población son rusos que por cierto no tienen derecho a voto.



que se jodan y se vuelvan a siberia


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

en sri lanka el hambre hace estragos... antes de lo que pensais lo veremos en madrid y paris ....

y europa tendra que arrodillarse ante Rusia


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dime una.



Francia: IIGM y Guerras Napoleónicas.
Italia: IIGM.

Si Francia está en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU como miembro permanente no entiendo por qué no está Italia también.


----------



## Mabuse (15 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En mi casa en mi infancia (años '60, '70) no había Tv por voluntad paterna.
> Había libros, juguetes, deportes y mucha imaginación.
> La Tv llegó cuando se la regalaron (años '90) a mi padre cuando ya llevaba años con Parkinson y no podía hacer su vida anterior.



Vaya, justo cuando la telebasura empezó a invadirlo todo.


----------



## Papo de luz (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Francia: IIGM y Guerras Napoleónicas.
> Italia: IIGM.
> 
> Si Francia está en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU como miembro permanente no entiendo por qué no está Italia también.



No tiene nukes = no pinta nada.


----------



## Pato Sentado (15 May 2022)

Georgianos de Atlanta, claro... Y residentes en Fort Bragg


Harman dijo:


> Si el "recluta" es un coronel lo lógico que sea un general quien le enseñe sus "habilidades".



En estos temas y sobre todo en ambientes de operaciones especiales no es tan rígido, puede haber un sargento instruyendo a tenientes en según qué técnicas, y más si son los operaciones especiales formando tropa regular


----------



## John Nash (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Francia: IIGM y Guerras Napoleónicas.
> Italia: IIGM.
> 
> Si Francia está en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU como miembro permanente no entiendo por qué no está Italia también.



Porque solo están las potencias nucleares vencedores de la WWII.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No es broma. Para algunos no es nuevo pero ya se puede ir proclamando oficialmente que en USA ha comenzado el Apocalipsis Zombie.



Lo buena que esta la primera, y lo carcomía que esta por la puta droga. Pero vamos eso pasa en cualquier país. Unos más que otros...


----------



## Bocanegra (15 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero China sostiene a Rusia y a China le interesa una transición más larga y pacífica. De hecho ya han ralentizado algo el tema en Hong Kong con la interrupción de la venta del último armamento.
> 
> Ahora están con la guerra de semiconductores. Pero el titanio está en buena medida en el otro bando y con el petróleo por las nubles para según quien mucho más. Así que el tira y afloja irá por ahí, juego se miconductores y tiempo en Asia para reorganizaqr industrias en lo que parece inevitable.
> 
> ...



la UE tenía que tomar partido por un bando, o seguir la línea de EEUU-UK con el apoyo de la OTAN o uni se al otro eje, China-Rusia.

evidentemente ésta guerra no es otra cosa que debilitar a una de las patas del comercio Chino que es Rusia

China hace la guerra por su cuenta cortandonos suministros desde Shangai

podríamos estar del lado Ruso y en los medios sólo nos enseñarían los crímenes de guerra bajo simbologia nazi

China hace ya unos años, antes de pandemia sobre el 2018-2019 que superó a EEUU como potencia económica, y esto es lo que nos ha metido en esta farsa de guerra que se habría solucionado negociando y llegando a acuerdos hace ya años


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anda, no me joda. A propósito de la pelicula Soylant Green algunos tuvieron la humorada de calcular para cuanto daría convertir a la humanidad en galletas y darlas a consumir, el resultado fué decepcionante, solo para dos meses, si es que comemos mucho.



Es que se hizo la cuenta mal, si la gente comienza a devorarse a sí misma de forma que la mitad se come a la otra mitad, y así sucesivamente en poco tiempo la humanidad desaparece. No es así como se debe hacer, la forma es que el 1% de la humanidad utiliza como alimento al 99% restante. De esta forma el alimento es inagotable.


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Francia: IIGM y Guerras Napoleónicas.
> Italia: IIGM.
> 
> Si Francia está en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU como miembro permanente no entiendo por qué no está Italia también.



Facil. 

La ONU se creo tras el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Los ganadores son los miembros permanentes y con derecho a veto.

Francia, UK, EEUU, China, Rusia (URSS)

Italia formó parte del eje junto a Alemania y Japón. Por eso no tienen derecho a veto.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y para los que no sabemso de esas cosas.
> 
> ¿Es normal ver mercenarios con el rango de almirante? ¿Los almirantes se dedican a enseñar a reclutas en el país de destino y nada alejados de la zona conflictiva?



en usa las pensiones son una mierda..era eso o poner hacer jamburguesas en un mcjiñas.


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> no puede ser verdad que digan esto... la subnormalidad alcanzando cotas epicas



Lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo: Eurovisión se lo toman bastante en serio en Europa Oriental. Cuando lo de Chikiliquatre aquí nos descojonábamos de risa por enviar a Eurovisión la canción que se merece, pero en Europa Oriental nos vieron como imbéciles. Incluso se preguntaban a cuenta de qué derecho España está clasificada de forma directa mientras que el resto (menos RU/FR/IT/ALE) deben pelearse en eliminatorias para acceder a la final.


----------



## alnitak (15 May 2022)

la radio en kharkov esta emitiendo ya programas solo en ruso en todas.las.frecuencias 

invitando a los soldados ucranianos a rendirse y pasara a luchar con rusia...


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Turquía a cambio de Suecia y Finlandia. Qué listos son los europarlamentarios...



El ejército turco debe tener más valor por si solo que el par de docenas conjuntas de los que menos aportan.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que se hizo la cuenta mal, si la gente comienza a devorarse a sí misma de forma que la mitad se come a la otra mitad, y así sucesivamente en poco tiempo la humanidad desaparece. No es así como se debe hacer, la forma es que el 1% de la humanidad utiliza como alimento al 99% restante. De esta forma el alimento es inagotable.



¿Y como alimentas al 99% restante para que sirva de alimento al 1%?


----------



## Honkler (15 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Facil.
> 
> La ONU se creo tras el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Los ganadores son los miembros permanentes y con derecho a veto.
> 
> ...



Francia ahí sobra, no ganó una mierda y encima se rindieron casi a la primera.


----------



## crocodile (15 May 2022)

Resulta que los ukronazis con su costumbre de destruir puentes para evitar el avance ruso ahora no tienen donde retirarse cuando los Rusos avanzan, jo jo jo, están quedando unas lindas calderas ukras , je je je, serán instrucciones de sus asesores Otanicos ? ja ja ja


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 May 2022)

El New York Times, que hasta ahora ha estado propagando bobadas sobre la Guerra de Ucrania, tiene un duro trabajo por delante, si quiere seguir siendo un medio de esos que llaman “de referencia mundial”. Tiene que transmitir el punto de vista estadounidense sobre unos fundamentos más verosímiles de los que ha expuesto hasta ahora y, sobre todo, algo que en Estados Unidos es muy importante: justificar el desembolso económico que están haciendo por un país -para ellos remoto- como es Ucrania.

Ucrania ha perdido la guerra y Estados Unidos no debería apostar por un caballo perdedor - mpr21


----------



## Gotthard (15 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> BERLÍN, 15 mayo (Reuters) - El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía dijo el domingo que Suecia y Finlandia deben dejar de apoyar a los grupos terroristas en sus países, brindar claras garantías de seguridad y levantar las prohibiciones de exportación a Turquía en su intento por ingresar en la OTAN.
> 
> Hablando después de una reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la OTAN en Berlín, Mevlut Cavusoglu dijo que se reunió con sus homólogos suecos y finlandeses y que todos buscaban abordar las preocupaciones de Turquía.
> 
> ...



A rio revuelto....


----------



## Teuro (15 May 2022)

radium dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte se termina rompiendo la OTAN



No lo creo, la permanencia de Turquía en la OTAN es de los pocos países en las que está totalmente justificada, desde luego mucho más que otros países como la propia España. Turquía es un país con un largo historial de conflictos territoriales y enfrentamientos con Rusia, de hecho la propia Península de Crimea ha sido históricamente tambén otomana.


----------



## Pato Sentado (15 May 2022)

Sigo a Yago desde hace tiempo, se lo curra e intenta ser neutral, però al final está tratando demasiada propaganda de un lado solo y creo que está cantando victoria antes de tiempo


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Francia ahí sobra, no ganó una mierda y encima se rindieron casi a la primera.



Y estoy de acuerdo. Pinta más Canadá que Francia de hecho...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 May 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia puede haber perdido un tercio de los soldados con los que invadió por tierra Ucrania


La OTAN ha renovado este domingo su compromiso de proporcionar, mientras sea necesaria, ayuda militar a Kiev frente a la invasión de Rusia. Y lo hace




www.elmundo.es






https://phantom-elmundo.unidadeditorial.es/d562eb63d55ac637942d6888427094b4/resize/473/f/webp/assets/multimedia/imagenes/2022/05/15/16526401051066.jpg




*Una niña de Ucrania dispara en una feria de Leópolis contra una foto de Putin
Emilio Morenatti | AFP*


----------



## Gotthard (15 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De Martyanov:
> 
> * Otro más...*
> _*Supuestamente la Brigada 115 de Defensa Territorial de 404 se quejan de que no tienen nada,
> ...



¿Alguien que sepa ruso o ucraniano y confirme que no esta leyendo el quijote?

Mayormente largar ese mensaje es amotinarse y eso es fusilamiento como les pillen.


----------



## Octubrista (15 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resulta que los ukronazis con su costumbre de destruir puentes para evitar el avance ruso ahora no tienen donde retirarse cuando los Rusos avanzan, jo jo jo, están quedando unas lindas calderas ukras , jo jo jo, serán instrucciones de sus asesores Otanicos ? jo jo jo



La estrategia era obligar a los ucranianos a combatir, a cualquier nivel, el individual, a nivel de ejército, de Estado, etc.

Algunos ucranianos se estarán dando cuenta tarde de ser simple carne de cañón de los OTANeros para ver si desgastan a Rusia.


----------



## Julc (15 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Vaya mierda de país para hacer la guerra. Te ven desde Albacete. Pobres infantes, sean de los hunos o de los hotros.



Sólo se me ocurre que se dispersen y queden en un punto de reunión previamente establecido, de manera que no valga la pena tirar un pepino para matar a un solo hombre.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

....


Gotthard dijo:


> ¿Alguien que sepa ruso o ucraniano y confirme que no esta leyendo el quijote?
> 
> Mayormente largar ese mensaje es amotinarse y eso es fusilamiento como les pillen.



Hay dos mensajes de este tipo, uno en una trinchera por un soldado y otro este, títulos en ingles, pero sin traducción por eso no los he posteado y obviamente no se ruso o ucraniano, apenas se diferencian por lo que me dijo mi hermano (salió con una rusa y la dejo por una ucraniana, resultado se quedo sin pasta, la rusa era simpática), y no puedo hacerme o dar una opinión sobre esos videos.


----------



## magufone (15 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La estrategia era obligar a los ucranianos a combatir, a cualquier nivel, el individual, a nivel de ejército, de Estado, etc.
> 
> Algunos ucranianos se estarán dando cuenta tarde de ser simple carne de cañón de los OTAneros para ver si desgastan a Rusia.



La triste realidad... Los mandan a la picadora de carne y muchos no quieren morir


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (15 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Francia ahí sobra, no ganó una mierda y encima se rindieron casi a la primera.



Tienen armas nucleares, por eso está, pero aquí expertos en geopolítica e historia en dos tardes.


----------



## Hal8995 (15 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Sigo a Yago desde hace tiempo, se lo curra e intenta ser neutral, però al final está tratando demasiada propaganda de un lado solo y creo que está cantando victoria antes de tiempo



Pues yonhe visto un par de videos suyos y es pura burla a los rusos.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que ganas de llevarse un par de pepinos nucleares por miedo a no se que.

Porque de esta se termina con pepinos para todos. Nos hemos librado ya muchas veces


----------



## kelden (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que se hizo la cuenta mal, si la gente comienza a devorarse a sí misma de forma que la mitad se come a la otra mitad, y así sucesivamente en poco tiempo la humanidad desaparece. No es así como se debe hacer, la forma es que el 1% de la humanidad utiliza como alimento al 99% restante. De esta forma el alimento es inagotable.



Yo ya le he echao el ojo a tus chuletillas ....


----------



## Adriano II (15 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que se hizo la cuenta mal, si la gente comienza a devorarse a sí misma de forma que la mitad se come a la otra mitad, y así sucesivamente en poco tiempo la humanidad desaparece. No es así como se debe hacer, la forma es que el 1% de la humanidad utiliza como alimento al 99% restante. De esta forma el alimento es inagotable.



Al ganado (sean vacas, cerdos, ovejas o humanos) hay que darle de comer sino se muere de hambre y no hace carne

Así que ya puestos a tener que alimentar algo mejor vacas ¿no? Yo soy más de chuletón que de humano 

Ahh y por cierto también comen hierba que es gratis y los humanos no


----------



## Alvin Red (15 May 2022)

Meanwhile drought (sequia):.


----------



## lefebre (15 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La triste realidad... Los mandan a la picadora de carne y muchos no quieren morir



Los rusos en cambio, saben que les dejan robar un par de gallinas, y les encanta morir


----------



## Roedr (15 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que ganas de llevarse un par de pepinos nucleares por miedo a no se que.
> 
> Porque de esta se termina con pepinos para todos. Nos hemos librado ya muchas veces



Aquí todo el mundo se siente con legitimidad y fuerza para putear a Rusia. Incluido mierda-países que jamás han hecho nada por la humanidad. 

Esto va más allá de los anglocabrones tratando de descuartizar Rusia para robar sus recursos naturales, es que hasta países mierda sienten que pueden joder a Rusia todo lo que les plazca. 

Esto es síntoma de la debilidad de Rusia, y de la demencia de las clases dirigentes occidentales que se creen a salvo de todo.


----------



## pemebe (15 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Eurovision Rumania acaba de anunciar oficialmente que su voto del jurado a sido cancelado por parte de EBU sin ninguna explicación! De hecho no habían dejado el directo para anunciar los 12 puntos que iban para Moldavia y no para Ucrania !
> Dicen que todo el voto fue cambiando!
> Esto dice mucho de los juegos políticos que hay por el medio!
> Ucrania ni no tenia que participar..el pueblo esta en guerra y sufren ahí y esto de participar es solo porque lo sabian de antes que van a ganar!
> Estoy segura que el voto del público también es en favor de Ucrania…no hay nada oficial para demonstrar el contrario!



Ya aparece hasta en España









Lío de votos en Eurovisión: Rumanía denuncia que su voto fue reemplazado por el de Ucrania


Poco ha tardado en aparecer la polémica post-Eurovisión. Un día después del triunfo de Ucrania y del tercer puesto de Chanel, Rumanía ha denunciado, a través de un comunicado en su




www.marca.com




.

y la noticia Rumana. Esta claro que tenia que ganar Ucrania (y como no estaban seguros le añadieron 72 puntos de chavo que quitaron a otros paises).









UPDATE Scandal imens la Eurovision! România, posibil implicată în tentative de manipulare a votului. Reacția TVR


UPDATE: Precizările TVR referitoare la situația creată de anularea rezultatului votului juriului României de către EBU. Până la urmă, voturile chiar au fost furate. “Televiziunea Română și-a asumat în totalitate angajamentul de participare la Eurovision 2022, achitând taxa de participare și...




www.capital.ro





ACTUALIZACIÓN ¡Enorme escándalo en Eurovisión! Rumanía posiblemente implicada en intentos de manipular el voto. Reacción de TVR
fuente: Facebook Eurovisión
15 mayo 2022, 11:12 por Claudiu Popa

Enorme escándalo tras la edición 2022 de Eurovisión, ganada el sábado por la noche por Ucrania, como se esperaba. Sin embargo, durante el juicio, se descubrió que había habido varios intentos de manipular el voto.

ACTUALIZACIÓN:

*Aclaración de TVR sobre la situación creada por la UER al anular el resultado de la votación del jurado de Rumanía*. Después de todo, los votos fueron realmente robados.

*"La televisión rumana ha asumido plenamente su compromiso de participar en Eurovisión 2022, pagando la cuota de participación y preparando, junto con el equipo de wrs, un proyecto que ha sido apreciado por el público.*

Sin embargo, *nos sorprendió ver que el resultado de la votación del jurado rumano no se tuvo en cuenta en la clasificación final, ya que los organizadores otorgaron una puntuación diferente a los finalistas en nombre del jurado de nuestro país*. *Nos gustaría señalar que el jurado rumano decidió dar la máxima puntuación a los representantes de Moldavia.*

En un mensaje enviado a los representantes de los países participantes el sábado por la noche, justo cuando se anunciaban los resultados de las votaciones de los jurados nacionales para la final del ESC (en torno a la 01.00), la UER dijo: "En el análisis de las votaciones de los jurados nacionales realizado por el socio paneuropeo de la Unión Europea de Radiodifusión (UER) tras el segundo ensayo general de la segunda semifinal del Festival de Eurovisión (ESC) 2022, se identificaron ciertos patrones de votación irregulares en los resultados de seis países. Para cumplir con las Instrucciones de Votación del Concurso, la UER trabajó con su socio de votación para calcular un resultado agregado sustituto para cada país en cuestión, tanto para la segunda semifinal como para la Gran Final (calculado sobre la base de los resultados de otros países con votaciones similares)."

¡Se ha anunciado el fin de la Unión Europea! Es un terremoto total en Europa
En el mensaje no se nombraba explícitamente a Rumanía en la lista de seis países, ni tampoco recibió, al final de la segunda semifinal, aquella en la que se identificaron "patrones de votación irregulares", una comunicación oficial sobre una sospecha de los organizadores sobre el voto del jurado en Rumanía.

El funcionario designado por la TVR para gestionar la comunicación con la UER para la votación del jurado nacional había observado una discrepancia entre las puntuaciones presentadas el día anterior, después de la exposición del jurado, y las puntuaciones que la UER, durante el evento, anunció que introduciría en la clasificación como procedentes del jurado nacional.

Al mismo tiempo,* no se permitió a la presentadora Eda Marcus entrar en la retransmisión oficial para anunciar los resultados, tal y como TVR había acordado previamente con los organizadores de acuerdo con los procedimientos.* Además, a lo largo del sábado, el responsable de las votaciones de TVR participó en dos teleconferencias con los organizadores para establecer las normas de presentación/posicionamiento/votación de Eda Marcus. También participó en el ensayo de la transmisión del resultado del jurado, sin recibir ninguna comunicación sobre posibles sospechas o la intención del organizador de hacer cambios en el voto del jurado rumano.

Cabe señalar que *el jurado nacional vio la actuación y votó en presencia de un notario y siguió las normas impuestas por el organizador. Reiteramos que ni el jurado ni los representantes de TVR fueron informados después de la segunda semifinal de la existencia de cualquier sospecha sobre el voto rumano.*

Así que las reglas se cambiaron durante el juego, sin que los participantes fueran informados de antemano, ya que se enteraron durante la emisión de que algunos de los votos del jurado nacional habían sido cambiados por el organizador.

En este contexto insólito, que nos ha sorprendido, TVR ha pedido a la organización del CES que nos facilite las razones oficiales para sustituir la puntuación del jurado rumano por un "sustituto" calculado de forma poco transparente. En función de la respuesta que recibamos, TVR se reserva el derecho de tomar medidas para corregir la situación.

A pesar de esta extraordinaria situación, los representantes rumanos merecieron plenamente su participación en la final, ya que tuvieron una actuación impecable en cada una de sus apariciones en el escenario, recibiendo muy buenas reacciones en la sala, en Internet o en los encuentros con los periodistas.

Los rumanos vivieron las emociones del espectáculo de Eurovisión junto a la representante de nuestro país, ya que TVR registró el doble de audiencia en comparación con la emisión de 2021 -TVR 1 se situó en el tercer puesto de las audiencias, y la final del sábado fue vista por 370.000 espectadores de media por minuto, informa el Servicio de Comunicación, Relaciones Públicas y Protocolo de TVR.


----------



## Prophet (15 May 2022)

Si yo fuera Rusia mandaría este temazo a Eurovision cuando me dejen ir y me mearía en toda la Unión Eurozpeda:


----------



## Impresionante (15 May 2022)

Zelensky ha reemplazado a Yuri Halushkin como comandante de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial, el nuevo comandante es Igor Tantsyura, ex segundo al mando de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania y ex jefe de personal de las fuerzas ucranianas en Donbass.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hola bonicos,
> 
> ¿Alguien puede pasarme enlace a grupos de Telegram especialmente interesantes sobre todo esto?
> 
> ...



Te pongo aqui un poco de todo y ya te lo miras y decides por ti mismo, saludos:

Telegram de la milicia de Novorossiya (311.000 subs):
Сводки ополчения Новороссии Z.O.V. (ДНР, ЛНР, Украина, Война)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crónicas de un cazabombardero retirado. (101.000 subs) 
I'm a fighter. Fighter-bomber. Russian fighter-bomber:
Fighterbomber


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noticias sobre Rusia y la operación especial rusa en Ucrania en español (24.000 subs):
Irina

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

⚡ La actualidad ucraniana (1.839.000 subs):
Труха⚡Украина


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¡Pasajero! No te aflijas por mi destino, estarías muerto si yo estuviera vivo (66.000 subs):
Фридрих

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rybar, Buscar un tema de interés en un mar de información en bruto (549.000 subs):
Рыбарь

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Inteligencia Militar, Informado significa armado (449.00 subs):
Военный Осведомитель

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Colonel Cassad 
Boris Rozhin es un experto del Centro de Periodismo Político-Militar (659.000 subs):
Сolonelcassad

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ENTRE GUERRAS, Análisis de geopolítica y seguimiento de conflictos independiente (78.000 subs):
ENTRE GUERRAS

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para quejas, solicitudes y ruegos 
@Goyko_mitRich1 

En un mundo de ruido informativo, aporta la verdad y la justicia (149.000 subs):
РОКОТ Z



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vladlen TatarZkiy, La guerra (330.000 subs):
Vладлен ТатарZкий

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sputnik NEWS: Ukraine, Russia, Donbass, An alternative view on the news agenda. Verified facts only. (56.000 subs):
NEWS: Ukraine, Russia, Donbass

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El Donbass decide (80.000 subs):
Донбасс решает

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. (398.000 subs):
Intel Slava Z



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PUTIN en Telegram (496.000 subs):
Владимир Путин - Президент Российской Федерации.

· Ссылка: @ptn_tg

· Обратная связь, сотрудничество, реклама: @Putin_tg_bot

· Избранные цитаты, факты, аналитика, мнения, только самые важные новости.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Actualizaciones operativas (661.000 subs):
Оперативные сводки

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UKR LEAKS (166.000 subs):
UKR LEAKS

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andriy Biletsky (73.000 subs):
Андрій Білецький

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Russians With Attitude (52.000 subs):
Russians With Attitude

Con eso tienes pa empezar... que aproveche.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Aquí todo el mundo se siente con legitimidad y fuerza para putear a Rusia. Incluido mierda-países que jamás han hecho nada por la humanidad.
> 
> Esto va más allá de los anglocabrones tratando de descuartizar Rusia para robar sus recursos naturales, es que hasta países mierda sienten que pueden joder a Rusia todo lo que les plazca.
> 
> Esto es síntoma de la debilidad de Rusia, y de la demencia de las clases dirigentes occidentales que se creen a salvo de todo.



Por eso digo, antes había dirigentes en ambos lado que sabían a que se jugaba, ahora desde el lado occidental no tienen ninguna duda y eso nos lleva al desastre


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 May 2022)

os presento a las lloronas nazis, a ver si de una vez pierden a sus putos maridonazis
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/658

https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/668


----------



## Guanotopía (15 May 2022)

Vidéo. Prisonniers russes torturés : des vidéos vérifiées par « Le Monde » mettent en cause un bataillon de volontaires ukrainiens


Vidéo - L’analyse, par « Le Monde » et des enquêteurs indépendants, d’une vidéo censée montrer des soldats ukrainiens tirant sur des prisonniers russes, confirme son authenticité. L’unité de volontaires ukrainiens était présente sur les lieux de l’exaction, en Ukraine.




www.lemonde.fr





Lemonde certifica como reales los vídeos de los ukronazis torturando soldados rusos.

Ya sabemos que a los follaotans se les llena la boca hablando de hordas y violaciones, pero siempre es mediante twiter, los únicos certificados y grabados comportándose como criminales de guerra son la mierda ukronazi.


----------



## Zhukov (15 May 2022)

Partes de guerra, noticias, mapas, y análisis de los tres últimos días, muy extenso, documentado con muchos enlaces y vídeos. Tenéis lectura para rato.









Noticias de la guerra – 12 al 15 Mayo – Informe especial


Resúmenes de los días anteriores, Para abreviar, copio sólo los informes de los canales de Telegram que son más difíciles de ver y traducir correctamente. Cuando los resúmenes del día están publica…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Sinjar (15 May 2022)

Son unos hijos de puta, y los que los defienden a sabiendas de esto, no lo son menos.


----------



## NPI (16 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los rusos en cambio, saben que les dejan robar un par de gallinas, y les encanta morir



Otro "inteligente" que regresa de nuevo al hilo.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 May 2022)

Unión Europea elabora plan para comprar gas ruso sin romper las sanciones


Las empresas llevan semanas tratando de averiguar cómo pueden satisfacer la demanda de Moscú y mantener el crucial flujo de gas sin violar las sanciones impuestas




www.bloomberglinea.com





Europa está llegando a unos niveles de patetismo tal que la entrada a una segunda edad media cada vez está más cerca.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Yago es un otanico mas, le canta el sobaco a pro ukro.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tu problema es que no lees.
> He escrito que un forero dijo que en 2021 fue un 13%,
> Yo dije que en 2019 era de un 9%, no de un 13%
> 
> ...



Yo lo dejo aqui. Noticia de hace 2 dias. Venden unos 200.000 vehiculos al año y el año 2020 fue el primero que superaron el 50% de ventas en electricos y en 2021 2 de cada 3. 









Noruega es líder mundial en coches eléctricos, y ahora quiere que sus conductores los aparquen para coger el bus


Noruega, el paraíso del coche eléctrico y el que cuenta con mayor número de coches eléctricos per cápita, está empezando a comprobar que la abundancia de...




www.motorpasion.com




https://www.emol.com/noticias/Autos/2022/05/14/1060899/noruega-problemas-autos-electricos.html 

Si bien las ventas de vehículos eléctricos dominan las listas noruegas, su participación en la flota de automóviles nacional actual es del 15,9 %, y aproximadamente el *80 % todavía funciona con combustibles fósiles*. datos a cierre de 2021..
Y tiene entre 2.800.000 y 2.900.000 coches que proporcionalmente son menos de los que tiene España por habitantes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Si yo fuera Rusia mandaría este temazo a Eurovision cuando me dejen ir y me mearía en toda la Unión Eurozpeda:



Rusia nunca más va a volver a Eurovisión, si acaso lo harán a título individual algunos de los pedazos en los que se disuelva.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

Un nuevo logro ruso, el tanquesubmarino, que puede permanecer bajo el agua días, semanas, o meses, todavía no se sabe porque todavía no han emergido.


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resulta que los ukronazis con su costumbre de destruir puentes para evitar el avance ruso ahora no tienen donde retirarse cuando los Rusos avanzan, jo jo jo, están quedando unas lindas calderas ukras , je je je, serán instrucciones de sus asesores Otanicos ? ja ja ja



Por supuesto. Para que no puedan dejar de luchar.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Porque solo están las potencias nucleares vencedores de la WWII.



Creo que Italia es tan "vencedora de la IIGM" como Francia. Ambas colaboracionistas o miembro del eje, ambas antialemanas al final. Y lo de las nukes, pues no las tenía ni Francia ni Italia en 1945.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Facil.
> 
> La ONU se creo tras el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Los ganadores son los miembros permanentes y con derecho a veto.
> 
> ...



Si se la historia, pero la realidad es que ni Francia ni China ganaron nada, más bien fueron derrotadas, y que Italia se cambió de chaqueta justo a tiempo para haberla considerado vencedora.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

*¿Cuáles son las consecuencias geopolíticas del ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN?*
El Gobierno de Finlandia anunció la decisión de solicitar la incorporación a la OTAN. Los expertos rusos consideran errónea la posición actual de las autoridades finlandesas, principalmente desde el punto de vista geopolítico.
El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, advirtió a su homólogo Sauli Niinisto sobre las posibles consecuencias de la entrada a la OTAN del país nórdico en una conversación telefónica previa al anuncio oficial. Aunque el mandatario finlandes subrayó que no creía que Rusia estuviera planeando ataques contra Finlandia "ni antes ni ahora", el país anunció la decisión de solicitar la incorporación a la Alianza.
Expertos consultados por _RT_ califican esta decisión de un enorme error histórico que podría cambiar el vector de la cooperación ruso-finlandesa y socavar la estabilidad en el norte de Europa y el Ártico.
"Finlandia también está sometida a cierta presión. Y el presidente ruso lo entiende muy bien, pero dice que si se toma esa decisión, se destruirán esas relaciones de muy buena vecindad y mutuamente beneficiosas. Complicaría el cruce de fronteras y muchas de las circunstancias que han pasado a formar parte de la vida de los residentes de las regiones fronterizas cambiarían drásticamente", explicó el politólogo Alexandr Asáfov.

Recordó que a finales del año pasado, Rusia presentó sus propuestas sobre garantías de seguridad, que Occidente y la OTAN ignoraron. Ahora están dando los pasos exactamente contrarios, ya que la adhesión de Helsinki a la Alianza implica también cambios en el llamado contorno de seguridad, afirma el analista.

"Si Finlandia, como parte de la OTAN, despliega armas que amenazan a Rusia, está claro que Moscú responderá con un despliegue de armas a la par", argumentó Asáfov.
Señaló que esta decisión "no nació en Helsinki" al cuestionar en qué medida corresponde realmente a los intereses nacionales de Finlandia.

Por su parte, el profesor asociado de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú y politólogo Borís Mezhúev indicó que el acercamiento de las fronteras de la OTAN a las de Rusia en el norte de Europa afectará principalmente a la situación en el Ártico.

"Lo más probable es que Moscú revise su política hacia esta región y la Ruta Marítima del Norte. También habrá un cambio de rumbo en los ámbitos de la energía, las exportaciones de mano de obra, el turismo y los contactos laborales", dijo el analista.
Afirmó que el cinturón de Estados neutrales alrededor de Rusia está dejando de existir.
"Es dudoso que Finlandia tema realmente una invasión de Rusia. Es más probable que entienda que se está formando un bloque interno de Occidente en la OTAN y cada uno de los miembros reclama un determinado papel y quiere hacer valer sus prioridades. Existe un miedo a quedarse fuera del 'gran juego'. El rechazo del estatus de neutralidad puede verse como una manifestación de mayor lealtad", explicó Mezhúev.

Según él, la neutralidad de Finlandia fue un cierto pago por el hecho de que "la URSS la perdonó", a pesar de que el país luchó del lado de la Alemania de Hitler durante la mayor parte de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
"Después de eso, se le dio el estatus de Estado neutral y al mismo tiempo relativamente amistoso para Moscú. Intentar cambiar esta dirección es un gran error histórico por su parte. Las relaciones bilaterales no serán tan amistosas después de este paso", concluyó el experto.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y como alimentas al 99% restante para que sirva de alimento al 1%?



Me da a mi que usted y el resto que pregunta está en el 99% que no sobreviviría a un apocalipsis ...



Spoiler


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusia nunca más va a volver a Eurovisión, si acaso lo harán a título individual algunos de los pedazos en los que se disuelva.



*off topic*

Suerte tienen  
Realmente a los músicos rusos les falta un poco de feeling, espero que lo vayan obteniendo.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que ganas de llevarse un par de pepinos nucleares por miedo a no se que.
> 
> Porque de esta se termina con pepinos para todos. Nos hemos librado ya muchas veces



Paradójicamente el país más extenso de la tierra carece de salidas al mar, cosas de habitar tierras baldías que no quería nadie. La salida por el Mar Negro es controlada por Turquía en 2 estrechos, la salida del Báltico es monitorizada por Tallín, Helsinki, Estocolmo y Copenhague. Solo les quedan los puertos esos que están a-tomar-por-culo en el norte, al lado de Finlandia y los del Pacífico.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Al ganado (sean vacas, cerdos, ovejas o humanos) hay que darle de comer sino se muere de hambre y no hace carne
> 
> Así que ya puestos a tener que alimentar algo mejor vacas ¿no? Yo soy más de chuletón que de humano
> 
> Ahh y por cierto también comen hierba que es gratis y los humanos no



¡Que optimista! ¡Cree que "habrían" vacas!.


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusia nunca más va a volver a Eurovisión, si acaso lo harán a título individual algunos de los pedazos en los que se disuelva.



Por cierto que el actor ha dicho de celebrar Eurovisión en Mariupol el próximo año.


----------



## Magick (16 May 2022)

_Congresista Matt Goetz: 
Quiero advertir contra un consenso que nos empuje a la guerra con Rusia. Hace apenas un año perdimos la guerra contra los pastores con fusiles. Ahora tenemos prisa por luchar contra una nación que tiene 6.000 ojivas nucleares. Estamos enviando muchas armas a Ucrania, pero los funcionarios dicen que las armas están "cayendo en un agujero negro". Mucho termina en manos del Batallón Azov. 40 demócratas los llamaron organización terrorista neonazi hace apenas tres años. Ahora están matando a los rusos. Los demócratas están buscando supremacistas blancos en los Estados Unidos. Y dan misiles gratuitamente a los verdaderos supremacistas blancos en Ucrania. La posición en la que armamos hasta los dientes a los que atacan a los rusos no funciona en absoluto. El verdadero objetivo de los políticos es el cambio de régimen en Rusia, no la defensa de Ucrania. Para lograrlo, están dispuestos a enviar miles de millones a Kiev, que llenarán los bolsillos de funcionarios corruptos, como sucedió en Afganistán._

Vídeo:
_t.me/LombardiaRussiaGeN/10472_


----------



## lefebre (16 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otro "inteligente" que regresa de nuevo al hilo.



En cuanto me he enterado que en el hilo se habla de Eurovisión. Como no podía ser de otra manera.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Entonces es que no ha conocido usted la época de 2014-15 y sus tribulaciones en el Donbass.



La conozco. A eso me refería al hablar de que hay algo de "resquemor" en sus análisis


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Sigo a Yago desde hace tiempo, se lo curra e intenta ser neutral, però al final está tratando demasiada propaganda de un lado solo y creo que está cantando victoria antes de tiempo



Le llamaron para el programa al rojo vivo del férreas...

A partir de ahí, neutral no puedes ser

Sus fuentes y colaboradores son los de la revista ejércitos, defensa.com y demás "thing tanks " de defensa. Totalmente pro otan


----------



## Azrael_II (16 May 2022)

Estoy viendo un cambio y soy pesimista. Mucho.

En occidente hay voces que quieren treguas "no humillar totalmente a Rusia" . Esto es necesario si quieren poner un títere, no es por la razón de perro acorralado .

En Rusia ya hay voces , incluso en televisiones, que no hay nada que hacer si Ucrania tiene armas infinitas occidentales. Además de estar entrenando a cientos de miles de varones . Hay carne de cañón para años. Por mucho que un porcentaje alto sean inútiles y otros se rindan..



me sabe muy mal decirlo pero *Rusia ha perdido esta guerra* *

Lo hemos hablado mil veces aquí, drones, misiles anti tanque, Stinger y poco más. Armas conocidas y caras pero a miles . Pequeños grupos de ucranianos pueden pulverizar una columna blindada rusa. 

La guerra ha cambiado, los tanques solo sirven para protegerse en terreno urbano (de balas y algún trozo de metralla), pero esa función la puede hacer un escudo u otro vehículo blindado. Ni sirve para desplazarse en un país como Ucrania que es enorme, por la cantidad de combustible que gasta, ni la potencia de fuego por su diseño sirve para prácticamente nada que no pueda hacer la infantería.

La artillería, aunque ahora tiene una efectividad mayor que la del siglo XIX sirve para hacer tiro al plato o al azar sobre columnas, trincheras o infantería poco protegida . Basta ponerse en el lado opuesto al enemigo y tener un edificio de más de dos plantas delante que a no ser que violen las leyes de la física y haga efecto boomerang, ya estás a salvo .

Contra pequeñas unidades como ahora se distribuye el ejército ucraniano es puro azar darles (a pesar de las mejoras de la artillería actual) y cuando dan el gasto mental, de material, energético que se ha necesitado para un par de víctimas lo es muy rentable.

En Siria pueden servir las tácticas del siglo XiX y principios del XX de Rusia, pero en Ucrania con el asesoramiento de los grandes hijos de puta no sirve.

-------------

Diréis que ira ganando terreno con los años si sigue la guerra. Pero no es asumible el coste en material y en vidas 

* Ojo que su hay un cambio estratégico, si compra material militar en China o manda a cientos de miles de reclutas puede cambiar o si hay bombas tácticas ..

Pero .. de que le sirve matar a unos miles en unos calderos si tendrá miles más y mejor armados cada día que pasa.

Ojalá me equivoque pero poco se puede hacer, Rusia no apostó por drones, tecnología (no balística), centros de control y coordinación etc.

Todos esos miles (si son miles) de grupitos de 10 o 20 soldados ucros recorriendo territorio sin asentarse en ningún lugar y destruyendo en emboscadas a rusos, solo se pueden controlar con drones. Un misil puede dar a un grupo estático. Los aviones cazar algún grupo. Pero quién los tiene controlados y va picoteando son solo posible los drones

Ucrania - cada día que pasa tiene más armas 

Rusia - cada día que pasa tiene menos armas y hombres


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (16 May 2022)

*Resumen de las hostilidades del 15 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal:







Brevemente:* Disección de la agrupación ucraniana en el área de *Krasny Liman;* ofensiva al norte de *Popasna;* combates por los suburbios de *Severodonetsk.

- Dirección de Jarkov*: Los ucranianos controlan la línea *Prudyanka-Pitomnik-Rubizhne:* en el área de *Ternovy* llegaron a la frontera estatal. Hacia el sur, el frente no ha cambiado, hay información sobre la destrucción del cruce entre *Balakleya e Izyum.

- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

1)* *El flanco norte del arco* (de *Izyum a Popasnaya*): En el área de *Izyum* continúa el enfrentamiento en la zona de *Dolgenkiy y Kurulka*. En el área de *Oskol*, según información no confirmada, *Yarovaya y Drobyshevo* fueron liberados; no hay información sobre las batallas en el área de *Belogorovka*, sin embargo, la carretera* Lisichansk-Artemovsk* todavía está bajo nuestro control de fuego. En *Severodonetsk* hay batallas por *Shchedrishchevo, Voronovo y Borovskoye.* En *Bakhmutka*, continúan las luchas por *Orekhovo y Toshkovka.

2) El frente central* (de *Popasnaya a Marinka*): *Alexandropol* fue liberado al norte de *Popasnaya;* la lucha continúa por *Kamyshevakha* y en los alrededores de* Vrubovka*. En el área de *Avdeevka*, la ofensiva continúa en dirección a las carreteras *Avdeevka-Konstantinovka y Novgorodskoye*, con la destrucción de un bastión enemigo cerca de esta última. También hay información no confirmada sobre la activación de la artillería en el norte de *Gorlovka*. En *Marinka* nada ha cambiado.

*3) El flanco sur del arco* (desde el *río Dnieper hasta Maryinka*): La lucha prosigue en las zonas de* Ugledar, Velyka Novoselka* (según información no confirmada, controlamos el pueblo de *Neskuchnoye*). Hay información sobre un ataque fallido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área *Gulyai-Pole*.

*- Caldero de Mariupol: *En* Azovsta*l comenzó el bombardeo con proyectiles incendiarios. Al mismo tiempo, continúa el trabajo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales y unidades de asalto de infantería.

*- Dirección de Kherson-Nikolaev:* La línea del frente no ha cambiado: *el Mar Negro-Aleksandrovka-Maksimovka-Snigirevka-Vysokopolie-el río Dnieper. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exclusivamente para la crónica militar de RT: Análisis sobre la situación en Ucrania el 15 de mayo. *

-Los principales eventos se están desarrollando en la Republica de Donetsk en dirección a Izyum. Las fuerzas aliadas lograron tomar un par de cuadras al norte, que colinda con Voevodovka. 

-El pueblo de Novgorodskoye también está siendo asaltado por las fuerzas aliadas, pero todavía está lejos de ser tomado. Allí se creó una poderosa zona fortificada, por lo que se espera que las batallas sean largas. 

-En el pueblo de Dolgenkoe, tomado hace unos días, el enemigo intentó contraatacar. El ataque fue rechazado y las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lanzaron una ofensiva directamente en el área de Barvenkov. 

-En la víspera se informó sobre intensas batallas cerca de Gulyaipole. La artillería rusa estaba en pleno apogeo. Los detalles aparecieron hoy: el enemigo lanzó una ofensiva entre Gulyaipole y Malinovka, y lanzó al menos un batallón a la batalla. Pérdidas confirmadas: 30 tanques, 11 vehículos de combate de infantería, dos "Grads", dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y más de 300 soldados enemigos entre muertos y heridos. Las pérdidas son simplemente colosales. 

-Al oeste de Izyum, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que intentaron cruzar el Seversky Donets, fueron destruidas. El régimen de Kiev, bajo una amenaza real de cerco, continúa transfiriendo equipo y personal adicional a esta zona. 

-Como antes, se están librando batallas obstinadas en el área de Belogórovka. 

-En Azovstal, se está asaltando un área de taller de aproximadamente 1,5 km de largo, la mayor parte de la cual fue tomada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. 

-No hay cambios cerca de Jarkov ni en Kherson. 

*Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar. *


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy viendo un cambio y soy pesimista. Mucho.
> 
> En occidente hay voces que quieren treguas "no humillar totalmente a Rusia" . Esto es necesario si quieren poner un títere, no es por la razón de perro acorralado .
> 
> ...



Con tipos objetivos como tú, para qué queremos otanistas.

Se te ve equidistante.

Los rusos van a medio gas desde el principio. Y si hay que estar así 20 años, pues lo están, la UE se hunde, la inflación es bestial


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Cuando se va a decir al populacho occidental que Rusia está usando "sólo " 100.000 soldados cuando su ejército es de 800.000....

Cuando se le va a explicar al populacho que 10.000 bajas rusas no es lo mismo que 10.000 bajas occidentales.. que están dispuestos a tener las bajas que hagan falta para lograr sus objetivos

Que USA reunió un ejército de 500.000 soldados para invadir Kuwait , con 1 mes de bombardeos antes de entrar por tierra


Se les está vendiendo una narrativa que luego será difícil de justificar los esfuerzos realizados. 

Cada día esta situación se parece más a la pandemia, la lógica, los datos y los hechos están por debajo de los sentimientos y la propaganda


----------



## zapatitos (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Le llamaron para el programa al rojo vivo del férreas...
> 
> A partir de ahí, neutral no puedes ser
> 
> Sus fuentes y colaboradores son los de la revista ejércitos, defensa.com y demás "thing tanks " de defensa. Totalmente pro otan




Si sales en Al Tonto Vivo una de dos o eres un botijero de los que ya sabemos o te ponen de bufón para mofarse de ti y hacer creer a la borregada mira que tontos son todos los que disienten de lo que decimos.

No hay más opciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy viendo un cambio y soy pesimista. Mucho.
> 
> En occidente hay voces que quieren treguas "no humillar totalmente a Rusia" . Esto es necesario si quieren poner un títere, no es por la razón de perro acorralado .
> 
> ...



Todo tiene un limite finito y la economía manda, USA y EU se pueden quedar en bragas como no atiendan su economia y se dediquen a empresas imperialistas.

Próxima semana, aparte de azovstal que es la gran incógnita, girara principalmente en los aspectos económicos de la guerra, al Borrell y a la Leden no les gustara, mientras caldero a caldero y pasito a pasito sin utilizar demasiadas tropas se irán neutralizando y eliminando tropas ucranianas


----------



## Azrael_II (16 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Con tipos objetivos como tú, para qué queremos otanistas.
> 
> Se te ve equidistante.
> 
> Los rusos van a medio gas desde el principio. Y si hay que estar así 20 años, pues lo están, la UE se hunde, la inflación es bestial



Tiene material militar para 20 años?

No soy objetivo digo lo que veo en este momento y espero equivocarme.

Aún puede rectificar. Pero no lo hace


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Tres preciosas rubitas Bielorusas para animar a nuestros muchachos que están combatiendo en el frente contra el ejercito del anticristo y del NWO.



Traducción:

*Katyusha (En español)*

El manzano y el peral ofrecían sus flores,
y la niebla matinal flotaba sobre el río,
cuando la joven Katyusha subió la alta
y nebulosa ribera.

Y caminando comenzó a cantar,
sobre *el águila azul de la estepa,*
y de su Amor tan profundo
del que guardaba las cartas.

¡Oh, brillante canción de la doncella,
vuela sobre el sol radiante
hacia el soldado en el lejano frente,
y llévale el saludo de Katyusha!

Que recuerde a una humilde muchacha,
y que escuche su claro cantar,
pues *guardará la tierra de su patria*
y su fuerte amor mantendrá.

El manzano y el peral ofrecían sus flores,
y la niebla matinal flotaba sobre el río,
cuando la joven Katyusha subió la alta
y nebulosa ribera.


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si sales en Al Tonto Vivo una de dos o eres un botijero de los que ya sabemos o te ponen de bufón para mofarse de ti y hacer creer a la borregada mira que tontos son todos los que disienten de lo que decimos.
> 
> No hay más opciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Pillaron al primer "experto " en temas militares con canal en YouTube ... y que siga la narrativa oficial

es cierto que vi un video suyo junto con otro colaborador, más experto pero menos visible, 2 semanas antes de la guerra y dieron datos técnicos que validaban la teoría de la invasión desde un punto de vista más o menos neutral 

Pero en cuanto comenzó la guerra, de neutralidad e imparcialidad militarmente hablando, nada de nada


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Voy a ver a mis padres en semana santa al pueblo

Bueno pues una vecina, amiga de mis padres como si fueran familia, ha dejado una de las casas que tiene para una refugiados ucranianos... todos mujeres. Abuela, madre y nietas... y la gente del pueblo ayudando. La casa estaba vacía, y la gente ha ido aportando lo que les sobraba:

Colchones

Un sofá que ya no usan

Mesas y cubertería, etc

Es increíble el nivel de "solidaridad " con gente totalmente desconocida y todo por la propaganda sentimental


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

¡Y recodar chicos, que aunque nos llegue la muerte, nos encontremos en el largo camino!

Una de las más bellas canciones Rusas jamás compuestas.

*Dorogoi dlinnoyu (Por el largo camino)*



Había una vez una taberna
donde solíamos brindar con una copa o dos
recuerdo cómo nos reíamos durante horas
y soñábamos con todas las grandes cosas que haríamos.

[CORO]

Aquellos eran días, amigo mío,
que creímos nunca acabarían,
solíamos cantar y bailar siempre y un día
vivimos la vida que elegimos
y luchamos para nunca perder
Éramos jóvenes y estábamos seguros de tener una meta.

Luego los ajetreados años
volaron para nosotros
y perdimos nuestros ideales en el camino,
Si por suerte te viera en la taberna
nos sonreiríamos otra vez y nos diríamos:

[CORO]

Justo esta noche me paré frente a la taberna
y nada parecía ser como solía
en el cristal vi un reflejo extraño
¿Era ese solitario hombre realmente yo?

[CORO]

A través de la puerta llegó una risa familiar.
Vi tu rostro y oí que me llamabas por mi nombre
Oh, amigo mío, somos más viejos pero no más sabios
*pues en nuestros corazones los sueños siguen siendo los mismos*


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Con tipos objetivos como tú, para qué queremos otanistas.
> 
> Se te ve equidistante.
> 
> Los rusos van a medio gas desde el principio. Y si hay que estar así 20 años, pues lo están, la UE se hunde, la inflación es bestial



Hay pasteleo

El asunto de comprar el.gas con rublos via Gazprom Suiza para "evadir" las sanciones de la UE muestra realmente que Rusia puede tomarse todo el tiempo necesario para lograr unos objetivos de '"mínimos" mientras que se sigue con el negocio


----------



## jurbu (16 May 2022)

Es difícil localizar los lanzadores de misiles Brimstone (12 km de alcance) escaqueados en camiones civiles moviéndose por cualquier lugar a gran velocidad.


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tiene material militar para 20 años?
> 
> No soy objetivo digo lo que veo en este momento y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Aún puede rectificar. Pero no lo hace



Vamos a ver.. 

Rusia está utilizando su poder de artilleria, nada sofisticado pero eficaz...

Aunque les lleve 10km de avances por día.


----------



## Abstenuto (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> *Tiene material militar para 20 años?*
> 
> No soy objetivo digo lo que veo en este momento y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Aún puede rectificar. Pero no lo hace



Si la economía marcha, sí

Y en ese aspecto le están yendo las cosas bastante mejor que en el frente militar


----------



## Abstenuto (16 May 2022)

¿Hay alguna evidencia visual de todo ese material destruido?


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

Invito a quien quiera a probar a igualar a este grupo de danza ruso. Animo.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy viendo un cambio y soy pesimista. Mucho.
> 
> En occidente hay voces que quieren treguas "no humillar totalmente a Rusia" . Esto es necesario si quieren poner un títere, no es por la razón de perro acorralado .
> 
> ...




Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.

Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.

Te digo que antes de perder la guerra los rusos convierten el planeta en una bola de fuego radioactivo y además le prenden fuego a sus propios pozos petrolíferos para que no quede nada. Van a morir matando.

La OTAN ha confundido el mostrar una posición de "firmeza" frente a Rusia con declararle la guerra a Rusia.
La OTAN se ha metido en un embolado muy, muy serio y no sabe como salir más que con una huida hacía delante.

Lo he dicho ya mil veces: Da igual lo que penséis, da igual lo que temáis. La OTAN ha forzado al mundo a una guerra nuclear.
Esto es un hecho y va a pasar. La OTAN no puede ceder después de la que ha liado y Rusia tampoco.
Yo me inclino a que Rusia lanzará un primer ataque nuclear (probablemente coordinado con China) y luego esperarán a la hostia que les llegue.

Pero esto no tiene vuelta atrás:

Estados Unidos y sus aliados han destruido la credibilidad del dólar y del euro, de los bancos internacionales, de su propio sistema monetario, se han suicidado energeticamente, han metido generales y almirantes en Ucrania, han dado golpes de estado para presionar a Rusia (Pakistán) han forzado a sus aliados a tomar decisiones que van contra sus propios intereses, han presionado a países neutrales para meterse en la OTAN, están provocando una hambruna mundial, han destruido muchas de sus propias empresas, han destruido todos los tratados internacionales, han destruido todo el concepto de relaciones diplomáticas y de equilibrios geoestratégicos, han forzado el rearme de Europa (hasta los alemanes han dicho que van a fabricar armas nucleares), Estados Unidos ha creado un plan de crédito para armar a Europa calcado al de la segunda guerra mundial, han desestabilizado todos los equilibrios de poder, etc. NO SE HACE ESTO PARA LUEGO NO MOSTRAR AL MUNDO UNA VICTORIA.

ESTADOS UNIDOS HA IDO CON TODO, y no va a dejarse ser el hazmerreír de medio mundo. NO PUEDE. *Rusia lo sabe y está esperando el momento para golpear absolutamente con todo*. China también lo sabe: Van a ir a por ellos después, van a destruir China y a trocearla y a genocidar a la mitad de su población... y China se acuerda de su perido de "Gran humillación" a manos de los europeos. Prepararos para lo que viene: "Vais a flipar con lo que viene" como dice @TORREVIEJAS


----------



## Decimus (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamos a ver..
> 
> Rusia está utilizando su poder de artilleria, nada sofisticado pero eficaz...
> 
> Aunque les lleve 10km de avances por día.



Que no avanzan.


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamos a ver..
> 
> Rusia está utilizando su poder de artilleria, nada sofisticado pero eficaz...
> 
> Aunque les lleve 10km de avances por día.




El dicho ese de "más moral que el Alcoyano" aquí se cumple a rajatabla....


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...



Hágase


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tiene material militar para 20 años?
> 
> No soy objetivo digo lo que veo en este momento y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Aún puede rectificar. Pero no lo hace



El cuello de botella de su industria de armamento es la microelectrónica...

Si China cubre ese flanco, Rusia puede mantener la guerra durante 20 años.

Occidente no...no sin una crisis económica sin precedentes...

El próximo invierno Europa experimentara la guerra en carne propia. Veremos como reacciona la población a la falta de energía, y los alimentos caros y escasos.


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El cuello de botella de su industria de armamento es la microelectrónica...
> 
> Si China cubre ese flanco, Rusia puede mantener la guerra durante 20 años.
> 
> ...



Anda que no te gustaría....todo por no querer trabajar y "acabar con el capitalismo"


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Hemos pasado de "toman Kiev en 24 horas" a "bueno, oye, si se pasan 20 años así, pos bien"....

Y no será porque se dijo en un principio que plantearse una invasión así era un error en toda regla, no....


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Típico casamiento orco.


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anda que no te gustaría....todo por no querer trabajar y "acabar con el capitalismo"



Rusia es capitalista, lo mismo que China...no se a que viene el comentario sobre el capitalismo...? 

Los bienes escasos suben de precio, las sanciones a Rusia harán la energía y los alimentos escasos...


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Hágase



Joder, ojalá que no, pero esto ya no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

Leña? si vives en una gran ciudad en un apartamento, como la mayoría de los europeos, que harás con la leña?

tienen estufas a leña aun?


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia es capitalista, lo mismo que China...no se a que viene el comentario sobre el capitalismo...?



Un estado tan sumamente estatista y tan basado en el estado...........

La cuestión es que muchos pretenden un "cambio de paradigma" y se van a llevar una sorpresa......


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Un estado tan sumamente estatista y tan basado en el estado...........
> 
> La cuestión es que muchos pretenden un "cambio de paradigma" y se van a llevar una sorpresa......



"muchos pretenden un cambio de paradigma" usted debe ponerse al dia, nadie pretende un cambio de paradigma, los mas desgraciados del sistema se hacen drogadictos, antivacunas o avistan ovnis...

El sueño comunista murió, vendrán otros sueños, pero actualmente estamos en una fase de realismo, y aceptación del "paraíso" capitalista...


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...



No. China necesita hacer una transición ordenada de sus empresas, debe deshacerse de dólares y eso lleva tiempo. Eso requiere una acción de baja intensidad en Ucrania. China puede calmar otros avisperos con dólares, inversiones y ayudar con su influencia a sortear sanciones con los materiales que le falten.

En el Artico... ahí ya es otra historia, no sabría que pensar.

Lo que no sé es si hay otros que cuando vean el frente más entretenido se dediquen a crearles frentes por otros lados obligando a entretener a los israelíes o a los turcos.

¿Cómo está y como se presenta el futuro para Siria con estos cambios?

Cada vez que le doy más vueltas al coco me quedo más convencido que el éxito de esta operación es el éxito coordinado de la guerra de las monedas. Esta guerra no se gana en el frente, se gana invirtiendo poco y haciendo gastar mucho al enemigo y la única forma de hacerlo es que los europeos pongan el dinero, porque al otro lado del mar, el dinero irá por la vía de la prisa de deshacerse de los dólares y más lentamente.

Y en la guerra paralela de las monedas no van a estar sólos Rusia y China, ahí hay ganas y necesidad por muchos sitios y poco a poco es muuuy fácil "hacer una guerra de desgaste para el dólar". El euro lo estamos tirando nosotros rápido.

De todas formas, ésto es como un caleidoscopio si el que lleva la batuta Quiere Hong Kong y al final ha ido dando marcha atrás relativamente en realidad lo que se se pretende es volver a un economía de bloques y hay que hacer reestructuración económica en todo el mundo, ¿quizás por eso no importa tanto quedarse con menos energía en Europa?


----------



## apocalippsis (16 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna evidencia visual de todo ese material destruido?



Este es bastante puntilloso en sus ultimos post de una semana atras tiene tres informes de la isla de la serpiente encuentras lo que se va comentando sobre la isla de la serpiente, mete de todo lo que encuentra hasta videos,







https://www.youtube.com/c/DefensePoliticsAsia/videos


----------



## clapham5 (16 May 2022)

JIUSTON WIJAV E PROBLEM 
El 7 de Marzo de 2022 el rublo marco una tasa de cambio de 153 rublos por dolar . 
Bueno , pues desde ese dia el rublo se ha revalorizado un 57 % hasta el tipo de cambio de 64.5 rublos de hoy . 
Desde el 24 de Febrero , dia que comenzo la invasion el rublo se ha revalorizado un 22 % 
Se dice , se comenta ...que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra porque no avanza . Pero que no avance no significa que esta perdiendo 
significa que no esta ganando mas de lo que ya ha ganado . Y que ha ganado ? Bueno ...
Kerson , 2/3 de Zaporize , Lugansk , 2/3 de Donetsk , 1/2 Jarkov y ...la Isla de las Serpientes . 
Es verdad que es poco , pero comparado con los 2 mil Km2 de territorios palestinos ocupados por Israel , pues oye ...sabe a gloria bendita 
El clapham sospecha que Rusia no avanzara hasta que llegue el Invierno . El tiempo corre a favor de Rusia y contra Occidente 
Cada dia que pasa Occidente se queda sin combustible , sin comida , su moneda cae ...
Aunque tambien puede que Rusia espere a que colapse la economia occidental , caiga la bolsa , estalle la burbuja inmobiliaria y se repita la crisis de 2008 . Entonces , con Occidente en ruinas , ZARPAZZO ....que por cierto , se escribe con Z 
Si este post te gusto y te subio la moral zankea a su autor , le haras mas feliz que un anelido oligoqueto


----------



## Homero+10 (16 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (16 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> No se si era en concreto Letonia; pero hablando de memoria un tercio de la población son rusos que por cierto no tienen derecho a voto.




*La definición que mejor le asienta* a estas personas es la de _"apátridas..."_ y lo más lamentable es que lo son en su propio país...!!


----------



## raptors (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estoy viendo un cambio y soy pesimista. Mucho.
> 
> En occidente hay voces que quieren treguas "no humillar totalmente a Rusia" . Esto es necesario si quieren poner un títere, no es por la razón de perro acorralado .
> 
> ...




*Un análisis muy tendencioso...* tirando a estupido...!!


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Esto es cierto? No me extrañaría nada tampoco...



A una embarazada ya le mataron el bebe que tenia en el vientre con un soplete y sin incision alguna, directamente sobre la piel. Seguro que se divirtieron un rato...

De la que no he vuelto a saber nada es de la chica aquella que apresaron en Dnipro y que despues se vieron videos de como le pateaban la cabeza, que la acusaban de haber rajado via algun chat con su novio.


----------



## raptors (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> "muchos pretenden un cambio de paradigma" usted debe ponerse al dia, nadie pretende un cambio de paradigma, los mas desgraciados del sistema se hacen drogadictos, antivacunas o avistan ovnis...
> 
> El sueño comunista murió, vendrán otros sueños, pero actualmente estamos en una fase de realismo, y aceptación del "paraíso" capitalista...




*La palabra tal vez..*. pero el concepto está más vivo que nunca....


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

A orcorrusia no le gusta el orden mundial actual, sino el antiguo, el de la Alta Edad Media, con sus asedios y cercos a ciudades, robos de cosechas y ganado, saqueos, etc.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Lavrov : Nuestro objetivo no incluye el cambio de régimen en Ucrania. Esta es la especialidad de EE.UU. Queremos garantizar la seguridad de las personas en el este de Ucrania, para que no se vean amenazadas por la militarización y la nazificación y que no surjan amenazas contra Rusia desde el territorio ucraniano.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...



Buenos días; excelente comentario amigo, lo vuelvo a subir. Gracias.


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Pues ahora que lo comentas, lo mas cruel es que deja de chillar porque se desmaya y a los segundos cuando despierta, despierta con ese horror y es cuando se lo acaba de clavar a golpes hasta el cerebro.


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Y no es una metáfora:









Occidente se queda sin misiles para Ucrania


Taiwan no va a recibir a tiempo los 250 misiles antiaéreos Stinger que ya ha comprado -y pagado- a Estados Unidos para defenderse de una invasión china. La razón es muy simple:...




www.elmundo.es





La reducción de la base industrial en los países desarrollados ralentiza la producción de armamento. Con la guerra en fase de escalada, el sector no puede satisfacer la demanda.


----------



## thanos2 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...




EEUU es un imperio en absoluta decadencia y descomposición.

Cuando un imperio entra en esta fase suelen darse lo momentos de mayor bajeza, depravación, ruindad y deshumanización. El problema es que EEUU es una cucaracha patas arriba tratando de ponerse de pie, pero esta cucaracha tiene por primera vez en la historia el riesgo real de provocar la desaparición de la humanidad con tal de no ser ella la única cucaracha pisoteada.

EEUU, con la OTAN como juguete, ha provocado esta situación porque necesitaba volver a ponerse de pie y dejar de patalear, viendo que el resto de países no solo estaban de pie, sino que se lo podían comer. Así que Rusia está preocupada no ahora, sino hace ya años, porque al frente de los mandos del imperio anglo no suele haber nadie con dos dedos de frente, y cuando lo hay, son psicópatas peligrosos miembros de sectas.


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamos a ver..
> 
> Rusia está utilizando su poder de artilleria, nada sofisticado pero eficaz...
> 
> Aunque les lleve 10km de avances por día.



"La artilleria de dignidad a lo que, de otra manera, no seria mas que una vulgar pelea" (Federico el Grande)

Y los hooligans solo van a pelear


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 May 2022)

@Decimus lo que dice el @Snowball de que el ejercito ruso tiene 800mil soldados es mentira el ejercito ruso solo tiene 280 mil soldados 

Que me saque del ignore yo no muerdo 

¿ Y que le asegura eso ?

En 1979 los rusos controlaban Kabul ¿ Quienes la controlan hoy ? 
En 1965 USA controlaba Saigon 
En 1941 Hitler controlaba Minsk 

Otro ejemplo es la Primera guerra Mundial Alemania pierde la guerra con sus tropas en suelo Francés y su mapa se termino volviendo mas pequeño.. Y así podemos seguir, el conflicto esta en progreso USA tiene recursos financieros para mantener el conflicto por tiempo indefinido siempre y cuando los Ucranianos quieran seguir peleando. 

La finta de Kharkov ya va a terminar.............. Como que no les sirvió mucho poner la radio en ruso @alnitak


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Basta que hubiera mentado la ausencia del estúpido de la OTAN para que asome por la puerta:.
Habló el genio de las guerras, Stultomberg:
*"La guerra de Rusia en Ucrania no va como Moscú había planeado. No han conseguido tomar Kiev.*
_* Se están retirando de los alrededores de Kharkiv, su gran ofensiva en el Donbass se ha estancado. *_
*Rusia no está logrando sus objetivos estratégicos"*

La pregunta es: ¿Creen ustedes que eso le importa mucho a Rusia? Por supuesto, Rusia claro
que ya está en guerra con la OTAN por medio de pringaos geopolíticos. Visto el balance militar
y los diversos juegos de guerra diciendo que la OTAN no puede vencer en una guerra con Rusia
si no es una guerra nuclear total. Y así también perdería ex aqueo.


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Si es que viendo como venimos viendo que la unica forma que tienen las tropas ucranianas de sobrevivir es escondiendose entre las viviendas civiles, yo no veo como se les ocurre meterse en un trocito de tierra donde no hay a donde retirarse.


----------



## Adriano II (16 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> "La artilleria de dignidad a lo que, de otra manera, no seria mas que una vulgar pelea" (Federico el Grande)



Y una mierda

La artillería es lo más hijoputa que hay

Te revienta, destroza, mutila ... a su lado una bala es una bendición todo mucho más limpio ...

Como decían en las trincheras de la IGM :
_*
No temas a la bala que lleva tu nombre sino a la metralla etiquetada "al portador"*_


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y una mierda
> 
> La artillería es lo más hijoputa que hay
> 
> ...



Ya pero eso son minucias del campo de batalla, deberian dar gracias por poder morir por su patria. La cita de Fedegico es desde la perspectiva estrategica.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

. Los activos de Renault en Rusia pasan a ser propiedad estatal


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y no es una metáfora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Molaria que la razon fuera es que tienen las fabricas cerradas por medidas anti covid...


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Le quedan 2 telediarios a los nazis de azovistal.

Un grupo de soldados ucranianos salió de Azovstal con una bandera blanca, dijo el comandante del batallón Vostok.

"Los primeros diez militares con banderas blancas salieron de nuestro túnel", escribe Alexander Khodakovsky.

Anteriormente, el jefe de la DPR declaró que no había más civiles en el territorio de la planta en Mariupol.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Los activos rusos de Renault están siendo transferidos a la propiedad estatal de la Federación Rusa, informó el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.

El gobierno de Moscú será propietario del 100% de las acciones de Renault de Rusia CJSC.

El 67,69% de las acciones del fabricante de automóviles AvtoVAZ se transfieren a la propiedad de la Federación Rusa en la persona de FSUE NAMI.

AvtoVAZ ahora también llevará a cabo el mantenimiento de los automóviles Renault en la Federación Rusa.

La fábrica continuará produciendo toda la línea de autos Lada en sus fábricas, agregó el ministerio.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Noticias de sanciones antirrusas.

El gasto alemán en importaciones de bienes de Rusia aumentó un 77,7% en marzo.

Esto es 4.400 millones de euros, según la Oficina Federal de Estadística del país.

Las cifras se deben al aumento de los precios del petróleo y el gas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 May 2022)

¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Zrada.

Las esposas de los participantes del batallón nacional "Azov"* en una entrevista con The Telegraph dijeron que sus maridos fueron "traicionados por los traidores ucranianos".

Afirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania permitieron que el ejército ruso se apoderara de las ciudades alrededor de Mariupol, y que el comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de Ucrania "tenía estrechos contactos con los rusos".

Los nacionalistas de "Azov"* han sido bloqueados en Mariupol en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal durante mucho tiempo. La parte rusa les ha ofrecido repetidamente que depongan las armas y se rindan.

*Una organización neonazi contra la cual se ha iniciado un proceso penal en Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Yago es un propagandista más de USA/OTAN, además cada día es más un simple portavoz otanico, creo que le están pagando bien por difundir mentiras. 
CREDIBILIDAD CERO


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Pues si quiere que le sigan llamando de la sexta necesita cierto discurso...


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 May 2022)

⚡El ejército ruso sigue cercando la agrupación ucraniana en el Donbass

El 15 de mayo, las tropas rusas establecieron el control de las aldeas de Yarovaya y Drobyshevo en la RPD. Todavía quedan focos separados de resistencia, pero ya está claro que un gran grupo de tropas ucranianas en Liman caerá en un cerco operativo. El liderazgo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania privó al grupo defensor de rutas de suministro al volar el puente Seversky Donets en dirección a Slavyansk.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

La OTAN cambiará el estatus de Rusia de "socio" a "amenaza directa" en un documento estratégico clave, informa Bloomberg.
El nuevo concepto estratégico también toca temas relacionados con el apoyo a los estados vecinos que están amenazados por la agresión o la coerción. También describirá la posición de la OTAN sobre China y las relaciones chino-rusas.
Está previsto que el nuevo concepto estratégico se adopte en la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid a finales de junio.
Anteriormente, Finlandia y Suecia anunciaron su intención de unirse a la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Batalla por la Isla de las Serpientes 7-8 de mayo.

La idea de la operación para capturar a la isla de las Serpientes llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era eclipsar la celebración del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la RPD y la RPL;

El asalto a la isla comenzó en la noche del 7 de mayo después de un largo reconocimiento de la isla desde vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos;

Con el inicio de la oscuridad, 3 bombarderos Su-24 ucranianos con un caza de cobertura de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania Su-27, volando hacia la isla a altitudes extremadamente bajas, lanzaron el bombardeo. Las fuerzas de aviación de servicio de la Flota del Mar Negro destruyeron todos los aviones enemigos sobre el mar;

Después del ataque, el enemigo envió las primeras tropas del desembarco a la isla. Las unidades de las fuerzas especiales del principal departamento de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en tres barcos de asalto de desembarco del proyecto "Centaur" se acercaron a la Serpiente y lograron desembarcar a 24 saboteadores. Todos los barcos ucranianos se undieron, eliminando la posibilidad de la evacuación. Durante la batalla que siguió, el ejército ruso logró empujar a las fuerzas especiales enemigas a la costa y destruirlas.

Kiev hizo otro intento de asaltar. Bajo la cobertura de un helicóptero Mi-24, 3 tropas de desembarco de transporte Mi-8 con fuerzas especiales a bordo avanzaron hacia la isla. En uno de los Mi-8 estaba el coordinador del aterrizaje de unidades, el subcomandante de las Fuerzas Navales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la Aviación, el coronel Igor Bedzai;

Todo el grupo de helicópteros, al acercarse a la isla, fue destruido por los combatientes de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Los pilotos, la fuerza de aterrizaje y el coordinador de la operación murieron.

Otros 6 helicópteros para el aterrizaje de la segunda ola estaban completamente listos en un aeródromo militar en la región de Odessa. El aeródromo fue alcanzado por armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, que destruyeron 6 helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24 ucranianos;

En dos días, la aviación de la Flota del Mar Negro y los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron 30 UAV ucranianos en el área de la isla de las Serpientes, incluidos 9 "Bayraktar-TB2";

La acción inventada por el Occidente provocó la muerte sin sentido de más de 50 militantes y militares ucranianos de las unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la pérdida de 4 aviones, 10 helicópteros, 3 barcos y 30 vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

la guerra de ucrania esta destrozando los paises del.este de europa.. las tres republicas balticas con inflaciones superiores al.15%

es urgente que BCE suba tipps de interes y mucho.... 

todo el que tenga hipoteca a variable a tomar por culo


----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



El fallo consiste en creer saber lo que queria hacer Rusia. 

Nadie sabe si rusia esta satisfecha o no con la guerra. No sabemos si esperaban esta defensa o no. 

A partir de ahí cada uno elucubra y a cada uno le pueden sus deseos o sus inputs. 

Lo unico objetivo hasta ahora es que el avance ruso se ha dado como era de esperar, en las zonas prorusas. 

La niebla de guerra es enorme por lo que considero que cualquiera que afirme categóricamente que rusia pierde o gana, lo dice sin ningun dato. 

Hechos. 

Kherson adopta el rublo. Esto PUEDE ser un signo de que se quedan con esto. 

Con Kharkiv me queda la duda. No sé si ha sido un movimiento tactico preparado o ha sido un repliegue no esperado. Seria bocado demasiado grande y se atraganto o sabían perfectamebte que nunca podrian cogerlo? 

No sabemos.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059549
> 
> 
> ⚡El ejército ruso sigue cercando la agrupación ucraniana en el Donbass
> ...




y el yago ese diciendo que rusia.pierde.. menudo subnormal

rusia es una apisonadora lenta pero implacable... al contrario de nuestra forma de vida basada en twitter en rusia saben ir despacio.. al fin y al.cabo rusia cada dia mete en su imperio un territorio mas o menos 5 veces como gibraltar... poco a poco...


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

⚡ Como resultado de los ataques nocturnos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, los cañones autopropulsados 2S7 "Pion" del ejército ucraniano resultaron severamente dañados (o destruidos)⚡

En la tercera foto, los militares ucranianos están cargando un arma autopropulsada en una red de arrastre para su posterior transporte a los talleres de reparación.

Los cañones autopropulsados fueron alcanzados cerca del pueblo de Olkhovka, región de Kharkiv.


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Como analista militar cero. Como youtuber cero. Como persona con don de gentes y carisma, cero. Como pringadete freaky grano pajero que en su vida ha echado un polvo, 10


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

El ejército americano está en problemas: Coronel MacGregor


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)

*EE UU estaría presionando en secreto a Putin para que se rinda, según el embajador ruso en Washington*








EE UU estaría presionando en secreto a Putin para que se rinda, según el embajador ruso en Washington


El embajador de Rusia en Estados Unidos, Anatoly Antonov, ha revelado que Estados Unidos está presionando en secreto a Vladimir Putin para que acepte los términos de las negociaciones y detener la guerra en Ucrania.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Leña? si vives en una gran ciudad en un apartamento, como la mayoría de los europeos, que harás con la leña?
> 
> tienen estufas a leña aun?



En un vídeo de hace semanas, cuando estaba todo nevado en Ucrania, de estos que te muestran las explosiones y el humo desde la ventana, el del video hizo un barrido - era un bloque de pisos- en el salon tenían un pequeño hornillo a leña, donde se calentaba un puchero. El humo se iba por las ventanas.


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y el yago ese diciendo que rusia.pierde.. menudo subnormal
> 
> rusia es una apisonadora lenta pero implacable... al contrario de nuestra forma de vida basada en twitter en rusia saben ir despacio.. al fin y al.cabo rusia cada dia mete en su imperio un territorio mas o menos 5 veces como gibraltar... poco a poco...



Rusia pierde por que tenía 3 semanas. ¿Por que tenía 3 semanas? Por que se queda sin bombas y las sanciones van a ser terribles. Dicho por el experto este.
Y la banda que lleva ni el club de la comedia. El Eurofighter es superior al SU35 por que en el catálogo pone que tiene más techo de altitud. Como el barón Rojo, a más alto mejor.
Ni Dios sabe lo que pasaría en un enfrentamiento por qué nunca se han encontrado. Pero estos van a la Wikipedia y dictan sentencia con una seguridad pasmosa.

Este y los expertos de Demos Tv son un descojono. no aciertan nunca pero pelillos a la mar. A lo dicho, pecho. Nos olvidamos y a por la siguiente tonteria.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> JIUSTON WIJAV E PROBLEM
> El 7 de Marzo de 2022 el rublo marco una tasa de cambio de 153 rublos por dolar .
> Bueno , pues desde ese dia el rublo se ha revalorizado un 57 % hasta el tipo de cambio de 64.5 rublos de hoy .
> Desde el 24 de Febrero , dia que comenzo la invasion el rublo se ha revalorizado un 22 %
> ...



Y en noviembre son las medio elecciones americanas. Subiran los republicanos y la administración Biden tendrá por delante dos años de agonía.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y el yago ese diciendo que rusia.pierde.. menudo subnormal
> 
> rusia es una apisonadora lenta pero implacable... al contrario de nuestra forma de vida basada en twitter en rusia saben ir despacio.. al fin y al.cabo rusia cada dia mete en su imperio un territorio mas o menos 5 veces como gibraltar... poco a poco...



Yago es un subnormal que desde el principio a mostrado un sesgo pro otan, ha magnífico el poder de las armas occidentales y menospreciado al ejército ruso. Decir que Rusia va perdiendo es algo muy osado solo apto para un propagandista. Desde que inició esta guerra han salido generales y estrategas hablando de cómo se desarrollaria la guerra pero ningúna se ha cumplido. En esta guerra no valen los expertos porque rusia cambio el rumbo se los acontecimientos como le da la gana y Ucrania hasta el momento no ha sido capaz de llevar la iniciativa en ningun momentos. Lo que hagan los rusos sólo lo saben ellos y eso nadie lo puede predecir.


----------



## pgas (16 May 2022)

se va aclarando un poco lo que pasó en la isla con forma de chuleta de cerdo,

*Batalla por la Isla de la Serpiente el 7 y 8 de mayo.*

*




*

La idea de la operación para tomar la Isla de la Serpiente llegó a las autoridades ucranianas desde Londres. Su objetivo era empañar las celebraciones del Día de la Victoria en Rusia, la DNR y la LNR;

El asalto a la isla comenzó en la noche del 7 de mayo tras un largo reconocimiento de Zmeyny por parte de vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos;

Al caer la noche, tres bombarderos Su-24 ucranianos con un caza Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania volaron a altitudes extremadamente bajas hacia la isla y llevaron a cabo un bombardeo. Las fuerzas de aviación de la Flota del Mar Negro en servicio destruyeron todos los aviones enemigos sobre el mar;

Tras el golpe, el enemigo envió las primeras tropas de desembarco a la isla. Unidades de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, a bordo de tres lanchas de asalto anfibio del proyecto "Centauro", se acercaron a Zmeyny y lograron desembarcar a 24 saboteadores. Todos los barcos ucranianos se inundaron, descartando la posibilidad de evacuación. En el transcurso de la batalla que siguió, los militares rusos lograron conducir a los comandos enemigos hacia la costa y eliminarlos allí.

Kiev hizo un segundo intento de asalto. Al amparo de un helicóptero Mi-24, se enviaron a la isla tres helis Mi-8 con fuerzas especiales a bordo. En uno de los Mi-8 viajaba el coordinador del desembarco, el coronel Ihor Bedzai, subcomandante de aviación para la marina;

Todo el grupo de helicópteros fue destruido por cazas de la fuerza aérea rusa al acercarse a la isla. Murieron los pilotos, los paracaidistas y el coordinador de la operación.

Otros seis helicópteros previstos para el aterrizaje de la segunda oleada estaban en alerta total en un aeródromo militar de la región de Odessa. El aeródromo fue atacado con armamento de alta precisión por la Fuerza Aérea rusa, destruyendo seis helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 y Mi-24;

En dos días, los medios de aviación y defensa aérea de la Flota del Mar Negro destruyeron 30 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de Zmeyny, entre los que se encontraban 9 drones de ataque Bairaktar-TB2;

La acción diseñada por Occidente se saldó con la pérdida absurda de más de 50 combatientes y miembros de unidades de élite de las AFU, más 4 aviones, 10 helicópteros, 3 barcos y 30 UAV;

fuente t.me/zvezdanews

Imágenes de saboteadores muertos en la isla Serpiente en t.me/boris_rozhin/48625

En cuanto a nuestras pérdidas, de lo que se ha publicado sabemos:

1. El sistema Tor SAM dañado (el enemigo afirmó que fue destruido)
2. ZU-23/2 destruido (1-2 piezas)
3. Helicóptero Mi-8 destruido
4. Barco de asalto anfibio "Serna" destruido (parece que fue levantado por la grúa el otro día - se desconoce su estado, pero probablemente será desechado)
5. Dos patrulleros dañados/destruidos del tipo "Raptor".
6. Se desconocen las bajas de personal, pero sí las hubo cuando los UAV alcanzaron los barcos y el helicóptero.
7. La mayoría de las estructuras terrestres de las AFU en la isla han sido gravemente destruidas.

Ucrania reconoció indirectamente el fracaso de su intento de tomar la Isla de la Serpiente (además, se conocieron algunos de los nombres de los oficiales muertos), pero declaró que seguiría intentando capturarla. En los días siguientes, varios UAV más fueron derribados sobre la isla, incluidos dos Bayraktar.

De las reclamaciones no confirmadas.

1. Por nuestra parte, se escribió en las redes sociales que asesores militares extranjeros fueron asesinados en la isla. Hasta ahora no hay confirmación real de esta información. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no ha confirmado oficialmente este tema.
2. La parte ucraniana escribió sobre el ataque con misiles e incluso el hundimiento de la fragata Almirante Makarov y el buque de apoyo Vsevolod Bobrov. Ambos barcos fueron vistos en Sebastopol después del 8 de mayo sin daños visibles. Pero conocidos de los marineros confirman que el enemigo estaba disparando misiles desde la dirección de Odessa.

En general, esta historia mitigó un poco la penosa impresión tras la pérdida del Moskva, y la BSF confirmó su control sobre la parte noroeste del Mar Negro. Pero el mismo hecho de que este control sea disputado sugiere que el enemigo seguirá intentando tanto tomar posesión de la Serpiente como hacer retroceder a la flota hasta la costa de Crimea. Por supuesto, la guerra aquí no es con Ucrania, sino con la OTAN, por lo tanto no hay que subestimar al enemigo en ningún caso, para no ser sorprendidos con sorpresas desagradables, como fue el caso del naufragio del crucero "Moscú".

En general, el panorama se va aclarando poco a poco y con el tiempo seguramente conoceremos más detalles sobre la mayor batalla en el Mar Negro desde la Gran Guerra Patria.

Trad rev


esta es la entrada del blog Cassad completa, no está mutilada por un pintamonas racaraca


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Actos políticos


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Mientras las fuerzas aliadas de la RPD y de Rusia arrinconaban a las últimas fuerzas de los nazis en Azovstal y rodeaban Avdeevka, todo el mundo libre y civilizad…




slavyangrad.es











Actos políticos


16/05/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Mientras las fuerzas aliadas de la RPD y de Rusia arrinconaban a las últimas fuerzas de los nazis en Azovstal y rodeaban Avdeevka, todo el mundo _libre _y _civilizado_ europeo se subía al carrusel de Eurovisión. Decir que es un acto político es como no decir nada. Ha quedado probado en numerosas ocasiones, su lógica no ha cambiado en 2022, solo ha empeorado en vista de la actual situación en el mundo. Pero el hecho de que Eurovisión sea un acto político permite analizar cuál es la agenda de Occidente.

Se entregó a Ucrania la esperada victoria. Si alguien hubiera permanecido en silencio en el escenario durante tres minutos portando una bandera azul y amarilla, esta _impresionante_ interpretación habría recibido también los puntos más altos. Es un concurso político. Aunque la actuación hubiera terminado con un saludo nazi [sí se realizó el gesto del puño en el corazón, saludo de los soldados del regimiento Azov-_Ed_], nadie habría prestado atención. Los ucranianos pueden permitirse muchos lujos ahora mismo. Por cierto, es lo que hicieron los cantantes al sacarse fotos antes de su actuación con una bandera en la que se podía leer “Barco ruso”, un lema tan vacío como el apoyo que el mundo occidental da a Ucrania.

Quienes no se preocupan por saber nada probablemente replicarán la tesis de “ganamos Eurovisión, ganaremos la guerra”. Pero creo que no hace falta explicar que son dos cosas ligeramente diferentes. Aun así, inmediatamente después del anuncio de los resultados, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, realizó una declaración sobre esa base. “Nuestro coraje emociona al mundo, nuestra música conquista Europa. ¡El año que viene Ucrania será sede de Eurovisión! Por tercera vez en la historia. Y creo que no será la última. Haremos todo para que un día los participantes e invitados de Eurovisión serán recibidos por la Mariupol ucraniana. Libre, pacífica, reconstruida”, afirmó Zelensky.

El exactor nunca ha tenido una mente especialmente privilegiada, pero sabe fantasear. Lo mostró con el ejemplo de las historias sobre el _fantasma de Kyiv_ y los paracaidistas _muertos_ en la isla de las Serpientes [que se entregaron a los rusos, fueron capturados e intercambiados hace semanas después de que Zelensky hubiera celebrado su martirio y su coraje al negarse a rendirse-_Ed_]. Por cierto ese lema del “barco ruso” también viene de esa historia y también es falso.

Ucrania ganará Eurovisión la próxima vez cuando así lo exija la agenda política. Recordemos que ya en 2004 Ucrania recibió la victoria con la mediocre canción de Ruslana porque se había producido entonces la revolución de colores en Kiev que había llevado al poder a los políticos prooccidentales. Había que animar a los ucranianos para que dieran inicio al colapso de su país en favor de Occidente. Algo me dice que la próxima victoria no será a corto plazo, especialmente una vez que todo el grano abandone el país y Europa pierda interés mientras Estados Unidos saca jugo a su títere y lo deja tirado, como ha hecho con los demás países en los que ha participado en conflictos armados.

Ahora la moda es llamar a la paz y es lo que los victoriosos músicos ucranianos hicieron. Aunque el discurso era político, los organizadores lo aprobaron. Los ucranianos pueden hacer lo que quieran y cualquier treta será aceptada. Hasta eslóganes nazis, que nadie parece percibir.

Pero cuando debió llamarse a la paz fue en 2014, no en 2022. La retórica antibelicista no ganó tracción entonces. Kiev estaba “restableciendo su integridad territorial” cuando bombardeaba Slavyansk con artillería pesada y usaba munición incendiaria. No valía para nada pedir una investigación sobre la tragedia del 2 de mayo en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa. Esas preguntas eran incómodas. Es perfectamente evidente con el mismo ejemplo de Eurovisión. Recuerden que el concurso de 2014 se celebró el 10 de mayo, un día después de la destrucción del edificio del Ministerio del Interior en Mariupol. Entonces no solo murieron fuerzas de seguridad [quemadas dentro del edificio, igual que en Odessa una semana antes-_Ed_], sino también civiles. Otros resultaron gravemente heridos.

Pero en Dinamarca, donde se celebró el concurso, no hubo eslóganes contra la guerra, aunque las batallas en Slavyansk estaban en su fase activa. El Ejército Ucraniano atacaba sistemáticamente a la población de Donbass, que no aceptaba el golpe de Maidan. A los europeos les parecía bien. Entonces la victoria fue para Conchita Wurst. En 2014, la agenda política estaba preocupada por la población transgénero. Había que promover esa tesis. “One world, one peace” no fue un lema pronunciado por nadie en el escenario de Eurovisión y si alguien lo hubiera hecho, habría sido inmediatamente descalificado.

Creo que, en estos ocho años, muchos se han convencido de que los concursos, premios y otro tipo de conmemoraciones del mundo _civilizado_ no son otorgados por el mérito o el talento, sino que son entregados a aquellos que han beneficiado a las élites políticas de los países occidentales. Así que no sería de sorprender que Zelensky recibiera el premio Nobel de la paz, aunque este hombre haya hecho todo para garantizar que hubiera miles de muertos en Ucrania. Si en Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña toman esa decisión, se hará. Este premio no valdrá un céntimo, igual que ganar Eurovisión.

Es mejor no mirar atrás. Es algo que hay que aceptar. Lo que es más importante es qué hacer y cómo actuar para que la actual situación acabe de una forma que no recompense a esos ucranianos que luchan contra Rusia por los intereses de sus _socios _occidentales.


----------



## Ludovicus (16 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> nada que no me responden los otaneros si nos invade y ocupan ceuta y melilla si la otan nos ayudaria.



Nos ayudaría a rendirnos.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Yago es un subnormal que desde el principio a mostrado un sesgo pro otan, ha magnífico el poder de las armas occidentales y menospreciado al ejército ruso. Decir que Rusia va perdiendo es algo muy osado solo apto para un propagandista. Desde que inició esta guerra han salido generales y estrategas hablando de cómo se desarrollaria la guerra pero ningúna se ha cumplido. En esta guerra no valen los expertos porque rusia cambio el rumbo se los acontecimientos como le da la gana y Ucrania hasta el momento no ha sido capaz de llevar la iniciativa en ningun momentos. Lo que hagan los rusos sólo lo saben ellos y eso nadie lo puede predecir.



Y además dice con sus santos cojones que los rusos están perdiendo la mayoría de sus soldados profesionales...con chicos de 14 años que empiezan a alistar los ukros


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

un parlamentario ruso apunta ya a polonia para ser el.siguiente...

imagino que para noviembre ....






Russian Lawmaker Says Poland Next In Line For 'De-Nazification' | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






ahora en serio, si rusia mantiene esto asi al ralenti poco a poco y no hay mas injerencias no podemos nk imaginar el hambre y frio que europa va a pasar este proximo invierno


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los activos rusos de Renault están siendo transferidos a la propiedad estatal de la Federación Rusa, informó el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.
> 
> El gobierno de Moscú será propietario del 100% de las acciones de Renault de Rusia CJSC.
> 
> ...



Eso lo vendió Macron por 1 euro hace un tiempo.


----------



## Tails (16 May 2022)

*Sánchez analizó la posible vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio*










Sánchez analizó la posible vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio


El diputado Nacional por Juntos por el Cambio reflexionó sobre los puntos a favor y en contra del "servicio militar como reformatorio".



www.lmneuquen.com


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y no es una metáfora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual piensan en un relanzamiento al estilo de la SGM, cuando Boeing pasó de fabricar una decena de aviones al año a cientos al mes. Mucho ha cambiado la cosa desde entonces, la tecnología necesita mano de oba especializada y robots. Buenos programadores y no generadores de bugs como lo que se ha visto en airbus. Y una barrera de entrada como no existía en aquella época, hoy montar una fábrica en Occidente es tarea que sólo pueden financiar grandes grupos, y no sé hasta qué punto están dispuestos a invertir las fortunas abracadabrantes que se necesitarían tras el aumento de barreras de entrada que han levantado desde los ochenta. Aún avalando el Estado laoperación, me temo que faltan millones para poder poner una industria militar eficiente y productiva en marcha, millones, gente y formación.


----------



## vil. (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y no es una metáfora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al punto que está ahora la guerra, la base industrial del Tio Sam va a ser más que suficiente, incluso con un aumento o escalada amplio podría perfectamente surtir de material a su ejército... la OTAN al completo es otra cosa, pero dependiendo de la guerra que hablásemos sí estaría suficientemente preparada...

Ahora bien; lo que no estaba preparada es PARA ESTA GUERRA... el Tio Sam imaginó una guerra específica, en la que jugaría a la contra en espacios amplios y con velocidad, atacando específicamente puntos y no defendiendo amplias extensiones y mucho menos teniendo que ser ofensivos... mucho menos imaginó la OTAN que iba a tener que surtir de ENERGIA, MATERIAS PRIMAS e INCLUSO CAPITALES a más de 30 millones de habitantes...

Y este SI es un problema para la PRODUCCIÓN de armamentos... en estos momentos la DEMANDA de energía y diversas materias primas está en alza y el mercado lo percibe, con lo cual tenemos un entorno alzista y fruto de ello INFLACION... en ese escenario la INDUSTRIA DE ARMAMENTO se vuelve un gran problema para EE.UU. ya que el alza indiscriminada de esa inflación provoca constantes ACAPARAMIENTOS de todo tipo de INSUMOS y fruto de este escenario "pescadilla que se muerde la cola" el alza se incrementa y... y... LOS SALARIOS más temprano que tarde acompañarán a esa subida ESPECÍFICAMENTE en esas industrias de defensa, que tienen además gente MUY BIEN PAGADA...

Esto que te cuento, parece ser que LA OTAN no lo planificó, ni la OTAN, ni por supuesto EE.UU.; fruto de ello TENEMOS un problema de proporciones bíblicas, dado que cada día de guerra genera más y más tensiones inflacionarias, más y más contracción y más y más acaparamiento... creo que la última ha sido India con lo del trigo...

Hemos CREADO un montruo económico en OCCIDENTE y una economía CIRCULAR PRODUCTIVA para Rusia... ni en sus mejores sueños los rusos CREYERON posiblemente y jamás que este escenario se podría llegar a dar y lo que es más TERRIBLE, dudo que pudiesen imaginar que los países OTAN llegasen a ser tan ciegos en su estrategia...

Yo no creo en teorías conspirativas... pero hay quíen dice que tanto los países OTAN como Rusia han planificado este escenario para destruir a la gente de "occidente"... a veces y con coherencia de pensamiento, aquello de la navaja de ockam, pues uno siente que es lo único que puede explicar todo lo que está aconteciendo...

En todo caso, no es que la empresa de armamentos del Tio Sam no pueda hacer armas... es que la fabricación de armas en las empresas del Tio Sam empieza a ser un imposible para el ciudadano de EE.UU.

Estamos en el 2022 si esto sigue así, aproximadamente en el 2025 la economía de EE.UU. estaría completamente arrasada, ya ni siquiera imagino la de Europa... soy consciente de que así no puede seguir, habrá algún momento en que la OTAN tome alguna INICIATIVA COHERENTE... la que sea , pero COHERENTE... LO QUE NO SE PUEDE en ningún caso es continuar este ESTUPIDO escenario, DONDE LA GUERRA se gana en TWITTER o en el YOUTUBE y se pierde en el SUPERMERCADO...


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EL PIB como medida de riqueza sabemos que no es "precisa" y que tieme muchas "interpretaciones", pero es el baremo que mínimamente más se acerca a lo que puede ser la realidad.



Depende de qué entendamos como realidad, porque estamos empeñados en confundir realidad con mundo. La realidad es independiente y se mide fácilmente, el mundo es relativo y se tiene que comparar, así que el PIB parece más una medida del mundo que de la realidad.


----------



## Octubrista (16 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> se va aclarando un poco lo que pasó en la isla con forma de chuleta de cerdo,
> 
> *Batalla por la Isla de la Serpiente el 7 y 8 de mayo.*
> 
> ...



De confirmarse estos hechos, es evidente que jamás se hubiera aprobado una operación de este tipo si los asaltantes fueran estadounidenses o británicos.
Se envió un contingente de los más preparados combatientes ucranianos, y sus escasos medios aéreos y navales, a modo de carne de cañón, con ninguna posibilidad de éxito.

Una operación que de haber sido exitosa, tampoco hubiera permitido a los ucranianos mantener la posición muchos días, al carecer de medios navales y aéreos para mantener la isla.

No sé cómo los militares profesionales ucranianos no se dan cuenta ya, de que son simples ratas de laboratorio sacrificables desde los despachos OTAneros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 May 2022)

*Militares ucranianos abandonan Azovstal con banderas blancas*
Hoy, 10:19

Los militares rusos siguen bloqueando la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, donde están encerrados grupos de nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros. Al mismo tiempo, se informa que los soldados ucranianos salen de sus escondites y se rinden.



De "nuestro" túnel salieron los primeros diez militares con banderas blancas, seguimos aplastando

- enfatizó el comandante del batallón "Vostok" Alexander Khodakovsky.

También dijo que los combatientes de su unidad lograron "ahogar" varios pasajes de ratas.

Lo que ves es esa misma periferia. Da vuelta a Azovstal durante muchos kilómetros, manteniendo al enemigo la oportunidad de salir "al aire libre".


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

*"¿Qué está pasando hoy? Hoy, el sistema del mundo unipolar que se desarrolló tras el colapso de la URSS*
_* está siendo destruido, eso es lo más importante. Lo principal ni siquiera son los trágicos acontecimientos
que están teniendo lugar en el Donbás y en Ucrania, porque no es lo principal. Se dice mucho que EEUU
está "dispuesto a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano". Y dicen, y decimos, de hecho, que es así. *_
*Esa es la quintaesencia de los acontecimientos que están teniendo lugar".*
Putin, el mes pasado.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

10 soldados han salido de azovstal y se han rendido a las fuerzas de la.FR

EL.DERRUMBRE COMIENZA.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 May 2022)

La población europea hará LO QUE SE LE ORDENE.
He visto a izquierdistas sindicalistas, contrarios a la comida de McDonalds y al maíz transgénico, inyectarse sustancias químicas mutágenas. 
Tres veces.
HARÉIS LO QUE SE OS ORDENE.
Y esto es algo que no puedes dudar. 
Si otro cree que tiene que matarte lo hará, a pesar de que seais vecinos, amigos, o incluso familiares.
Algunos ya lo sabemos, otros se dieron cuenta durante la pandemia, pero la gran mayoría sois ovejas que simplemente haceis lo que se os ordena.
Joder, pero si *salíais a pasear* a la hora que os dijeron  ¿Se puede ser más patético?
Ahora imagínate lo que haríais en un entorno de guerra, donde tu vida corre riesgo real, que es a donde os están llevando.

Os están entrenando para obedecer. 
Llevais 2 años de entrenamiento militar y ni os habéis enterado. Y quien lo hace no son ni los rusos ni los chinos.


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Todo tiene un limite finito y la economía manda, USA y EU se pueden quedar en bragas como no atiendan su economia y se dediquen a empresas imperialistas.
> 
> Próxima semana, aparte de azovstal que es la gran incógnita, girara principalmente en los aspectos económicos de la guerra, al Borrell y a la Leden no les gustara, mientras caldero a caldero y pasito a pasito sin utilizar demasiadas tropas se irán neutralizando y eliminando tropas ucranianas



Hoy el inmundo reconoce que la industria armamentística occidental ya no puede reponer lo que están enviando a Ucrania. No tiene desperdicio. 
Están forrándose a la par que Ucrania se queda sin hombres. Y teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de armas que son destruidas o caen en manos de los rusos sin usar....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 May 2022)

Durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, tanto el ejército como los civiles ucranianos fueron bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. El 7 de mayo, con la participación de la ONU, se completó la evacuación de civiles de la empresa, y solo quedaron allí personas armadas que se negaron a deponer las armas. 

El 15 de mayo, apareció un video en la web que muestra cómo el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de calibre 122 mm funciona con proyectiles incendiarios no guiados de cohetes MZ-21 (9M22S) en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Azovstal. Allí se atrincheraron militantes del regimiento nazi "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) de la NGU, los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, policías locales, guardias fronterizos y la terodefensa nacionalista. En total, alrededor de 1 mil "bayonetas".


El golpe de estos "encendedores" confiables, desarrollados en la URSS a fines de los años 60 del siglo XX, deja una impresión indeleble: parece una lluvia de fuego. MZ-21 están diseñados para crear incendios masivos. El elemento incendiario es un caparazón de sección hexagonal hecho de aleación de magnesio ML-5, en cuyo casquillo ciego se presiona una composición pirotécnica.

Para que la precisión del fuego a distancias intermedias (12-15 km) sea mayor, los cohetes se suministran con anillos de freno grandes. Luego, los elementos incendiarios en llamas se dispersan en un área de 6400 m2 (este es un cuadrado de 80 m por 80 m). Cada MZ-21 contiene 180 elementos incendiarios. El uso de tales "encendedores" ahorra una cantidad significativa de municiones altamente explosivas cuando el enemigo se esconde detrás de varias estructuras y terrenos.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

El gasto alemán en importaciones de bienes de RUS aumentó un 77,7% en marzo. Esto es, 4.400 millones de euros, según la Oficina Federal de Estadística del país. Las cifras se deben al aumento de los precios del petróleo y el gas.


ME MUERONDE LA RISA


----------



## lostsoul242 (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Ha sido verle la jeta de cuckold y saber que no tiene ni puta idea ni de con cuantos tios se acuesta su "novia" , como para saber algo de lo que pasa en el Donbass . Es el clasico follaotans como el David Alandete hace años , todos tienen la misma cara de soplapollas a los que pegaban en el colegio .


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Con amigos así Ucrania no necesita enemigos.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, tanto el ejército como los civiles ucranianos fueron bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. El 7 de mayo, con la participación de la ONU, se completó la evacuación de civiles de la empresa, y solo quedaron allí personas armadas que se negaron a deponer las armas.
> 
> El 15 de mayo, apareció un video en la web que muestra cómo el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de calibre 122 mm funciona con proyectiles incendiarios no guiados de cohetes MZ-21 (9M22S) en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Azovstal. Allí se atrincheraron militantes del regimiento nazi "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) de la NGU, los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, policías locales, guardias fronterizos y la terodefensa nacionalista. En total, alrededor de 1 mil "bayonetas".
> 
> ...




imagen muy espectacular .. quizas demasiado

perfecto angulo ... sobre el mar .

esas imagenes las ha tomado el.ejercito ruso.. es imposible que haya drones ucranianos ahi con ese tiponde camara ... mas que nada por autonomia

obviamente el corte que presentan solo es advertencia ... tuvo que haber muchisimo mas fuego... ademas como estas armas estan medio prohibidas el.stock en rusia sera brutql


----------



## vil. (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la guerra de ucrania esta destrozando los paises del.este de europa.. las tres republicas balticas con inflaciones superiores al.15%
> 
> es urgente que BCE suba tipps de interes y mucho....
> 
> todo el que tenga hipoteca a variable a tomar por culo



Dos apuntes breves... las hipotecas no van a ser el PROBLEMÓN en principio... hay dos variables a seguir y muy chungas cada una; en principio el paro, que va a ir poco a poco repuntando conforme la actividad empiece a contraerse y el ACAPARAMIENTO no encuentre soluciones, dado el aumento indiscriminado de los precios y la LIQUIDEZ menguante que surgirá al amparo de los tipos de interés, nadie va a prestar por debajo de la inflación salvo que quiera tener ALTA MOROSIDAD y como fin quiebras...

El inmobiliario tiene que estar echando chispas en cuanto a precios... 

Lo que está viniendo es una tormenta de unas proporciones que ni siquiera una bomba NUCELAR es capaz de conseguir...

Conforme venga el parón económico, las economías de escala se vendrán abajo y la inflación, junto con la falta de liquidez van a ser algo de una realidad INCREIBLE...


----------



## Octubrista (16 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Igual piensan en un relanzamiento al estilo de la SGM, cuando Boeing pasó de fabricar una decena de aviones al año a cientos al mes. Mucho ha cambiado la cosa desde entonces, la tecnología necesita mano de oba especializada y robots. Buenos programadores y no generadores de bugs como lo que se ha visto en airbus. Y una barrera de entrada como no existía en aquella época, hoy montar una fábrica en Occidente es tarea que sólo pueden financiar grandes grupos, y no sé hasta qué punto están dispuestos a invertir las fortunas abracadabrantes que se necesitarían tras el aumento de barreras de entrada que han levantado desde los ochenta. Aún avalando el Estado laoperación, me temo que faltan millones para poder poner una industria militar eficiente y productiva en marcha, millones, gente y formación.



No es fácil, en la II Guerra Mundial la energía era baratísima, un factor despreciable en la ecuación de la producción industrial, ahora no.

Además las minerales se conseguían in situ, en los propios EEUU, ahora los importan (en gran proporción) de Latinoamérica, y otros puntos del globo.

Hace 80 años no existían circuitos integrados con una docena de chips, que regularan (por ejemplo) una simple refrigeración de un equipo, motor, o equipamiento militar, el sistema era mecánico, y/o un operario le daba a una palanca cuando saltaba una señal.

Hoy falta un chip, y falta un blindado.

Hace 80 años no se necesitaban componentes de Asia.

Hace falta tiempo para volver a producir en occidente.

Por ejemplo, hace 80 años se podía obligar a Ford, GM, etc a fabricar para la Guerra, las fábricas estaban en EEUU, hoy en México están las más eficientes fábricas de EEUU, allí se fabrican también hasta reactores nucleares civiles para EEUU.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, tanto el ejército como los civiles ucranianos fueron bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. El 7 de mayo, con la participación de la ONU, se completó la evacuación de civiles de la empresa, y solo quedaron allí personas armadas que se negaron a deponer las armas.
> 
> El 15 de mayo, apareció un video en la web que muestra cómo el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de calibre 122 mm funciona con proyectiles incendiarios no guiados de cohetes MZ-21 (9M22S) en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Azovstal. Allí se atrincheraron militantes del regimiento nazi "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) de la NGU, los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, policías locales, guardias fronterizos y la terodefensa nacionalista. En total, alrededor de 1 mil "bayonetas".
> 
> ...



Lo que me extraña es no haber visto este tipo de arma usada contra las innumerables trincheras que crean áreas fortificadas a lo largo del Donbass.

Como tampoco entiendo que no se use armas tipo el napalm contra ellas. Es que Rusia no ha desarrollado armamento capaz de contrarrestar trincheras defensivas de hace 100 años?

Si que es verdad que he visto trincheras derruidas y con soldados enterrados, pero parecía más por es uso de artillería que de este tipo de armas


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Ucrania ha perdido ya el 80% de sus soldados profesionales ...

china abre ya shangahi y pekin

eso llevara el petroleo a las.nubes

europa debe aceptar ya que ucrania debe ser deamilitarizada bajo control de fuerzas mixtas


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Llevan varios días con vuelos perimetrales en torno a Kaliningrado.


----------



## Octubrista (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es no haber visto este tipo de arma usada contra las innumerables trincheras que crean áreas fortificadas a lo largo del Donbass.
> 
> Como tampoco entiendo que no se use armas tipo el napalm contra ellas. Es que Rusia no ha desarrollado armamento capaz de contrarrestar trincheras defensivas de hace 100 años?
> 
> Si que es verdad que he visto trincheras derruidas y con soldados enterrados, pero parecía más por es uso de artillería que de este tipo de armas



Quizá es que no interese avanzar, al menos hasta el momento.

Si avanzas hay un territorio que controlar, y eso necesita de más hombres y medios, y además te plantas en una nueva linde con nuevos problemas.

Si mantienen una posición, tienes al enemigo controlado, enemigo que también debe utilizar medios y hombres en esa posición estancada.

Pero me espero a la interpretación de los que tienen conocimientos militares.

Posiblemente esté llegando el momento de optar por avanzar y consolidar esos avances.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El Ministerio de defensa ruso informa que 3 aviones de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania han sido derribados desde la noche de ayer.

El bombardero su-24 en el área de la isla serpentina (claramente sondea las capacidades de la flota rusa de la Federación rusa en el área de la isla).
2 aviones de ataque su-25 - uno en la dirección nikolaevskoye y otro 1 en el área de Veliki Kamyshevakhi (dirección izyumskoye)

t.me/boris_rozhin/48764


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Documental con punto de vista ruso sobre la toma de Mariupol:


----------



## vil. (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y además dice con sus santos cojones que los rusos están perdiendo la mayoría de sus soldados profesionales...con chicos de 14 años que empiezan a alistar los ukros



No sé porque le criticais...

Es un youtuber... y le gustan los videojuegos de guerra y probablemente hasta es un gran jugador...

En Youtube HAY incluso personas que para levantar una casa SOLO PRECISAN sus manos y un bosque, de donde son capaces de construir la casa y los materiales a la par que las herramientas necesarias... y eso sin una sóla herramienta actual...

Pero para construir una casa REALMENTE lo que hacen esos youtubers no sirve, ya sólo pensar que como te pillen en un monte bajando árboles puedes ir a la cárcel...

Y para la guerra no hay que saber de videojuegos de guerra, SINO DE ECONOMÍA y CUIDADO un montón y ni con esas muchas veces llegas a ser lo suficientemente capaz...


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es no haber visto este tipo de arma usada contra las innumerables trincheras que crean áreas fortificadas a lo largo del Donbass.
> 
> Como tampoco entiendo que no se use armas tipo el napalm contra ellas. Es que Rusia no ha desarrollado armamento capaz de contrarrestar trincheras defensivas de hace 100 años?
> 
> Si que es verdad que he visto trincheras derruidas y con soldados enterrados, pero parecía más por es uso de artillería que de este tipo de armas



Es como los puentes, cuestión politica. Son armas que no estan prohibidas pero si mal vistas por el sufrimiento que provocan, como los lanzallamas , o el napal.

Contra las tricheras cerradas estan los Tos, pero esto si seria brutal contra las abiertas que son la mayoría. Tambien contra la artillería metida en los bosquecitos.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Documental con punto de vista ruso sobre la toma de Mariupol:



El video va sobre el servicio postal norteamericano.


----------



## vil. (16 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Quizá es que no interese avanzar, al menos hasta el momento.
> 
> Si avanzas hay un territorio que controlar, y eso necesita de más hombres y medios, y además te plantas en una nueva linde con nuevos problemas.
> 
> ...



Pero a ver... es tan difícil de entender que una guerra no es avanzar o retroceder, que no es tirar más o menos bombas, conquistar más o menos terreno...

Una guerra es ganar. Y ganar no es conquistar terreno, es ASENTAR un sistema político-económico-estructural...

Tú mira hoy UCRANIA... para mantener ese estadio ECONOMICO-POLÍTICO-ESTRUCTURAL tiene que RECIBIR fondos a RAUDALES del exterior, de no ser así se vendría abajo... ¿tiene en esa situación Rusia una economía para tal situación?:

NO.

Rusia cuando gane la guerra, que la va a ganar sino entra la OTAN, ENTONCES SÍ avanzará territorialmente hasta dónde le interese... y NO le costará apenas nada, es más hasta podrá OBTENER BENEFICIOS DE ELLO...

Así que por favor dejar de dar el coñazo con los avances más rápidos o menos...


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El video va sobre el servicio postal norteamericano.



Ahora si, pero lo ponen a lo largo del día. No obstante es muy instructivo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 May 2022)

_*La confrontación geopolítica con Rusia es la razón de ser de la OTAN. Todo lo que se habla sobre el carácter defensivo de esta organización es pura ficción como la larga lista de agresiones de la OTAN lo demuestra, con agresiones a países que ni siquiera están en el Atlántico. Los esfuerzos de la OTAN están dirigidos a cambiar radicalmente las situaciones político-militares que molestan a Washington y a fomentar conflictos en Europa.
*_
*“La continua expansión de la OTAN hacia el este desde la Guerra Fría no sólo no ha hecho más segura a Europa, sino que ha sembrado la semilla del conflicto», dijo el Representante Permanente de China ante la ONU, Zhang Jun, durante un discurso ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.




LA OTAN CRECE !*

Cuentan con alegría y emoción la criminal de Susana Griso y el corresponsal en Bruselas .

Estos predicadores de la secta satánica que gobierna Europa que son los periodistas miden muy bien sus palabras puesto que su discurso está diseñado en despachos de ingeniería social .

Lo que más me jode es que digan " NOSOTROS " ¿ quienes sois vosotros ? porque a mi que no me metan en ningún pack .

Lo que está sucediendo es algo asombroso . Después de comernos el coco durante décadas de que no hay razas ni fronteras y que los moros y los negros vienen a pagarnos las pensiones ... ahora resulta que cualquier ruso aunque esté completamente integrado en España y tenga una vida al margen de la política pues lo señalan como enemigo sin que él tenga culpa de nada . 

que viene siendo un señalamiento como el de los no vacunados . Están creando dos bandos enfrentados para justificar una guerra devastadora . 

Es indudable que lo que está por venir es la segunda parte de la trama del coronavirus . No tiene buena pinta. 








Sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on., ugh.
Telegrama
RT en ruso
*La defensa de Rubezhny y la planta de Zarya fue dirigida por instructores de Estados Unidos y Polonia, dijo la LPR.*

@rt_russian


----------



## vil. (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *Es como los puentes, cuestión politica*. ..



Pero qué difícil es con vosotros... esto es un FORO DE PUTA ECONOMÍA...

Un puente es PASTA... PASTA... PASTA... la guerra se suele hacer siempre por lo mismo: PASTA...

Conseguir una posición y un puente es PASTA... no es sólo lo que vale el puente, es la rentabilidad inherente a la infraestructura y que EL QUE GANE, obtendrá...

Derribar un puente MILITARMENTE sólo lo hará quíen no vea esto o simplemente ya no pueda hacer nada para QUEDÁRSELO o que eso acabe siendo poco o nulo rentablemente hablando con ventajas e inconvenientes sobre la mesa...

Tirar un puñetero puente son probablemente minutos... pero con ello te llevas TODA SU RENTABILIDAD... 

Si vas a hacer una PUTA GUERRA para demostra qué cohones tienes, TIENES QUE SER UN SUBNORMAL muy rico, pero hodidamente estúpido...

Y no el Tio Sam en Irak no equivocó su estrategia... simplemente quería robar su petroleo, por lo que mantuvo a salvo sus vías de comunicación y bombardeo sin piedad sus ciudades, que al fin y al cabo la gente de Irak no era lo que importaba, para NADA... LUEGO además le sobraba la pasta para proveer infinidad de obras y demás... pero al final eso ha sido un SUMIDERO en lo económico y sigue siendolo... ¿qué fue lo que hizo Irak cuando vió la guerra perdida????


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"¿Qué está pasando hoy? Hoy, el sistema del mundo unipolar que se desarrolló tras el colapso de la URSS*
> _* está siendo destruido, eso es lo más importante. Lo principal ni siquiera son los trágicos acontecimientos
> que están teniendo lugar en el Donbás y en Ucrania, porque no es lo principal. Se dice mucho que EEUU
> está "dispuesto a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano". Y dicen, y decimos, de hecho, que es así. *_
> ...



¿ QUÉ ES UN PAÍS ? 

¿ El territorio o los inquilinos que viven encima de forma temporal ?

Esa es la clave.

Detrás de toda esta trama está el expansionismo territorial como ha pasado tantas veces a lo largo de la historia. 

Lo que hay que dilucidar es quienes son los beneficiados que buscan apoderarse de las tierras más fértiles del planeta :

Rusos
Chinos
Jeques
OTAN 

En España no ha hecho falta guerra . A través de la ingeniería social ( el feminismo y la destrucción del concepto de familia ) han conseguido esterilizar a todas las españolas que llegarán en pocos años a la menopausia y por lo tanto los próximos habitantes de este pedazo de mundo necesariamente tienen que ser hijos de otras madres. 

Probablemente lleguemos a ver como se le cambia el nombre a España y pasa a llamarse de nuevo Al Ándalus .


----------



## Bartleby (16 May 2022)

Ha dicho un tertuliano habitual de los medios, en una emisora de radio esta mañana, que lo de expulsar a Rusia de Eurovision ha sido una excelente medida para que así los ciudadanos rusos tomen conciencia de quién es el dictador que les gobierna. Yo alucino con el nivel.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (16 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho un tertuliano habitual de los medios, en una emisora de radio esta mañana, que lo de expulsar a Rusia de Eurovision ha sido una excelente medida para que así los ciudadanos rusos tomen conciencia de quién es el dictador que les gobierna. Yo alucino con el nivel.



TNT hizo historia en Eurovisión en el año 1964 al convertirse en el primer grupo que participaba en el festival pese a que el reglamento del certamen por aquel entonces sólo permitía la participación de solistas y dúos. TVE «camufló» la participación de la banda presentando a Nelly como solista y a Tim y Tony como coristas. Sin emabrgo, su noche en el Tivolis Koncertsal de Copenhague se vio ensombrecida cuando un hombre apareció en el escenario durante la actuación de Suiza con una bandera en la que se podía leer «Boicot a Francisco Franco y Salazar», en clara referencia a los regímenes de Franco en España y Salazar en Portugal. Mientras esto sucedía, la cámara dirigió su objetivo al tablero de votaciones para evitar que dicha imagen se viera en toda Europa. Desde entonces, todo los eventos internacionales fueron emitidos en España con 15 segundos de retraso para evitar algún conato anti régimen de protesta parecido. 

Los diez momentos más polémicos de España en el festival de Eurovisión


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es como los puentes, cuestión politica. Son armas que no estan prohibidas pero si mal vistas por el sufrimiento que provocan, como los lanzallamas , o el napal.
> 
> Contra las tricheras cerradas estan los Tos, pero esto si seria brutal contra las abiertas que son la mayoría. Tambien contra la artillería metida en los bosquecitos.



He leído que el peor sitio para enfrentarse a la artillería es un bosque porque las explosiones provocan la destrucción de los árboles provocando miles de astillas que se convierten en proyectiles multiplicando los daños


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Noticias de sanciones antirrusas.
> 
> *El gasto alemán en importaciones de bienes de Rusia aumentó un 77,7% en marzo.*
> 
> ...




Las sanciones... un plan sin fisuras...


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La OTAN cambiará el estatus de Rusia de "socio" a "amenaza directa"





Pues si tratan a un "socio" de este modo, más le conviene a Rusia salirse de ese Club echando leches...


----------



## Julc (16 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho un tertuliano habitual de los medios, en una emisora de radio esta mañana, que lo de expulsar a Rusia de Eurovision ha sido una excelente medida para que así los ciudadanos rusos tomen conciencia de quién es el dictador que les gobierna. Yo alucino con el nivel.



Yo escuché que puede que en unos años, veamos a Putin en la cárcel.
La misma cárcel que Bush, Obama y Aznar, supongo.

Y lo decían convencidísimos, porque no sé qué general alemán arrasó un pueblo en la IIWW y acabo juzgado por ello.
No es que el nivel sea bajo, es que no hay.


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Yo escuché que puede que en unos años, veamos a Putin en la cárcel.
> La misma cárcel que Bush, Obama y Aznar, supongo.
> 
> Y lo decían convencidísimos, porque no sé qué general alemán arrasó un pueblo en la IIWW y acabo juzgado por ello.
> No es que el nivel sea bajo, es que no hay.



Probablemente un pueblo armenio con el 95% de musulmanes... como la mujer que tenia que cantar vestida en eurovision... rotisimo2


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dos apuntes breves... las hipotecas no van a ser el PROBLEMÓN en principio... hay dos variables a seguir y muy chungas cada una; en principio el paro, que va a ir poco a poco repuntando conforme la actividad empiece a contraerse y el ACAPARAMIENTO no encuentre soluciones, dado el aumento indiscriminado de los precios y la LIQUIDEZ menguante que surgirá al amparo de los tipos de interés, nadie va a prestar por debajo de la inflación salvo que quiera tener ALTA MOROSIDAD y como fin quiebras...
> 
> El inmobiliario tiene que estar echando chispas en cuanto a precios...
> 
> ...



En ese día señalado en el "liber scrpitus proferetur" "Das Kapital, apocrifo", hasta los La calle, Huerta de Soto y Ramón rallo, suplicaran entre sollozos por la implantación mundial del comunismo mientras de fondo ruge el himno sovietico.
Los foreros de nuestros listados nancyvoxemitapeperotanistas temblaran cuando el juez supremo (encarnado en Marx), venga a exigirles cuentas rigurosamente, como a los miembros de Azog. Finalmente serán redimidos de sus vicios torpes y torpes pecados cuando adoraron al mercado y al valor subjetivo como nuevos becerros de oro, como al Dios supremo, y liberados del pecado a través de una "revolución cultural" ejercida por diestros y dotadisimos trannys impios
Estoy más Palote que ZHU DE y Dabuti juntos.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y además dice con sus santos cojones que los rusos están perdiendo la mayoría de sus soldados profesionales...con chicos de 14 años que empiezan a alistar los ukros



Vengo de ver su último video y me he muerto de la risa. Según el los ucranianos van organizar una fuerza ofensiva que no se sabe muy bien ni como ni quien la va a formar. En cambio los rusos han gastado a todas sus fuerzas profesionales y ya no les queda más que soldados de leva incapaces de lanzar una operación coordinada. Las opniones de Yago son dignas de un niño de 4 años o de un transtornado mental. Sigue en su línea de magnificar los recurso de la Otan y creer que con su ayuda las leyes que para unos son implacables para los otros no suponen obstáculo alguno. 

Esta claro que este niño rata lleva una sobredosis de propaganda made in holywood en el inconsciente. Una creencia mágica que le otorga a la Otan de superpoderes, me recuerda a los negros que se lanzaban al campo de batalla creyendo que una pocima o amuleto les protegería haciéndoles inmortales.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Telegram: Contact @ChDambiev

"Trabajos de defensa aérea rusa sobre Luhansk."

A ver si es cosa mía, pero en un momento determinado se escucha claramente _*" joder, como se enfoca esto..."*_

Plano al cielo donde se ven estelas y en un momento un misil a toda leche El que sostiene la cámara está hablando en ¿ruso? con una voz femenina cuando suelta la frase en español. Luego el pavo ni acierta a cortar la toma.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Es un gilipollas. Tengo amigos que le ponen como referente...Manda cojones.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho un tertuliano habitual de los medios, en una emisora de radio esta mañana, que lo de expulsar a Rusia de Eurovision ha sido una excelente medida para que así los ciudadanos rusos tomen conciencia de quién es el dictador que les gobierna. Yo alucino con el nivel.



¿Ahora alucinas? Alucinamos todos los primeros días, ahora nos llamaría más la atención es que fueran razonables. Nada ha sido coherente , hasta parece todavía más raro que el encierro de primavera de 2020.

Desde el inicio de la operación ha sido ver a todas las instituciones europeas moverse como perros rabiosos que les azuzan con un palo y tratan de morder pero que no no pillan pierna ni para atrás. Peor, el cómico mantuvo un guion, fuera de realidad pero guion, las instituciones europeas, ni eso, además de arrogantes, estúpidos, despectivos y niños malcriados.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, tanto el ejército como los civiles ucranianos fueron bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. El 7 de mayo, con la participación de la ONU, se completó la evacuación de civiles de la empresa, y solo quedaron allí personas armadas que se negaron a deponer las armas.
> 
> El 15 de mayo, apareció un video en la web que muestra cómo el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de calibre 122 mm funciona con proyectiles incendiarios no guiados de cohetes MZ-21 (9M22S) en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Azovstal. Allí se atrincheraron militantes del regimiento nazi "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) de la NGU, los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, policías locales, guardias fronterizos y la terodefensa nacionalista. En total, alrededor de 1 mil "bayonetas".
> 
> ...



Y algunos expertos del foro diciendo que era fosforo blanco. Es de traca lo de los otanitas.


----------



## Snowball (16 May 2022)

Totufo lo será (lo que signifique eso) el que te paga

Los CM no sabéis rebatir sin tener que insultar?

Yago Rodríguez analista??? Pero si es un niñato friki que está haciendo un doctorado...sin experiencia REAL en estos campos. Es un simple aficionado 

Este SI que es un analista de verdad 









Retired Swiss Military-Intelligence Officer: 'Is it Possible to Actually Know What Has Been And is Going on in Ukraine?' -- Sott.net


[...] Just recently I came across perhaps the clearest and most reasonable account of what has been going on in Ukraine. Its importance comes due to the fact that its author, Jacques Baud, a retired colonel in the Swiss intelligence service, was...




www.sott.net


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es no haber visto este tipo de arma usada contra las innumerables trincheras que crean áreas fortificadas a lo largo del Donbass.
> 
> Como tampoco entiendo que no se use armas tipo el napalm contra ellas. Es que Rusia no ha desarrollado armamento capaz de contrarrestar trincheras defensivas de hace 100 años?
> 
> Si que es verdad que he visto trincheras derruidas y con soldados enterrados, pero parecía más por es uso de artillería que de este tipo de armas



Porque las trincheras, esto es una zanja excavada en la tierra con una traza en zig zag o de cremallera, no son más que un elemento del sistema defensivo.

Matar a soldados en trincheras es relativamente fácil. Arrasarlas sólo es cuestión de suficiente munición.

Las incendiarias sólo sirven para zanjas abiertas, si tienen cobertura superior no sirven.

Y queda el problema que no se combate desde el parapeto de la trinchera, la trinchera es sólo un camino seguro para desplazarse de un lado a otro. Se combate desde bunkers o blocaos. Y si las tropas están a cubierto en los refugios, da igual lo que les eches encima, a menos que sea un impacto directo lo bastante potente para atravesar el techo del refugio o que colapse, o que acierte en la entrada.

El napalm está obsoleto desde hace décadas. Las bombas termobáricas o de aerosol aire-combustible son más eficaces, y aun así no tienen efecto contra un bunker bien construido.

¿Es el napalm eficaz? Sí, pero... el pero es que la experiencia de la SGM con los lanzallamas, tanto portátiles como montados en carros es que en promedio no valían la pena. Eran armas especializadas para destruir bunkers, pero con el aumento del calibre de cañón de los carros y los lanzacohetes portátiles, se puede destruir un bunker o blocao a distancia. Al final es más valioso un tanque normal que un tanque lanzallamas.

Al final es la ley de los promedios y economía de recursos, una granada de cañón, cohete, o bomba de aviación de alto explosivo es preferible a una incendiaria porque sirve para todo. Para algunas aplicaciones es mejor pegar fuego a algo, ahora en cuanto tienes en cuenta la logística, un tanque o pieza de artillería prefiere llevar muchas granadas de alto explosivo a una mezcla con otros proyectiles que se llevan "por si acaso", los proyectiles incendiarios son un peso muerto que ocupa espacio y capacidad de carga y a saber cuándo tendrás la oportunidad de usarlos.

Con los aviones y helicópteros es peor. Cada salida consume combustible, horas útiles del motor, y mantenimiento. En la Segunda Guerra Militar con miles de aviones y gasolina abundante, podías permitirte el lujo de enviar un cazabombardero a estar horas dando vueltas sobre la retaguardia enemiga para ametrallar camiones sueltos. En Vietnam los americanos hicieron un derroche de poder aéreo, enviar aviones de reacción desde un portaaviones para bombardear con napalm una aldea en la que hay un puñado de guerrilleros era un lujo que sólo los americanos podían permitirse entonces y que a la postre les llevó a la ruina.

Lo de tirar incendiarias contra Azovstal es porque no hay manera de sacar a esos hijoputas de allí, mientras estén en los sótanos son invulnerables. Ahora que después de haber machacado durante semanas la superficie, a lo mejor han abierto grietas por las que se pueden colar las llamas y el humo. Recurrir a ellas es algo psicológico, al achicharrar a unos cuantos de los que se tienen que asomar para disparar, se desmoraliza a los supervivientes y puede que decidan rendirse a ser quemados.

Para más información hay una exposición en mi blog









Artillería y fortificaciones: problemas de la ofensiva rusa


Introducción Es un tema recurrente la perplejidad que produce que en esta guerra ciudades fortificadas o atrincheradas resistan durante tanto tiempo. Después de todo, hace un siglo de la Primera Gu…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





PD Y los de fósforo blanco son inconfundibles, dejan estelas de humo blanco y caen más despacio que las incendiarias del vídeo de Azovstal.

Por razones que desconocemos los rusos no usan fósforo. Los americanos lo emplean con la excusa de que sirve para crear cortinas de humo y como iluminantes de noche, aunque luego los cabrones lo usan con gusto contra ciudades.

El fósforo blanco es metralla incendiaria, se usaba en Vietnam porque cubría un área mayor que el napalm y porque se buscaba crear incendios en la jungla, no tanto alcanzar con los fragmentos a los guerrilleros. El napalm era más destructor y concentrado.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Tiene material militar para 20 años?
> 
> No soy objetivo digo lo que veo en este momento y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Aún puede rectificar. Pero no lo hace



Ojalá tenga material para 20 años. Así durará 20 años la operación militar. A ver qué coméis en Europa las próximas décadas  

Otro que se cree que la vida es el COD, y que si no pasa nada de aquí a una hora, es que la guerra está perdida.
España está llena de pusilánimes como tú. No me extraña que estéis como estáis.


----------



## willbeend (16 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, tanto el ejército como los civiles ucranianos fueron bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. El 7 de mayo, con la participación de la ONU, se completó la evacuación de civiles de la empresa, y solo quedaron allí personas armadas que se negaron a deponer las armas.
> 
> El 15 de mayo, apareció un video en la web que muestra cómo el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" de calibre 122 mm funciona con proyectiles incendiarios no guiados de cohetes MZ-21 (9M22S) en las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Azovstal. Allí se atrincheraron militantes del regimiento nazi "Azov" (una organización prohibida en Rusia) de la NGU, los restos de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, policías locales, guardias fronterizos y la terodefensa nacionalista. En total, alrededor de 1 mil "bayonetas".
> 
> ...



Si hubieran pasado un par de aviones de bomberos vertiendo combustible antes... hubieran montado un buen festival ahi.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Totufo lo será (lo que signifique eso) el que te paga
> 
> Los CM no sabéis rebatir sin tener que insultar?
> 
> ...



Y juega al squad y es un manco.


----------



## Asmodee (16 May 2022)

No doy crédito en estos meses a la escalada que están alimentando UE y OTAN. ¿A dónde quieren llevarnos? Están provocando una pelea a Nuke total !! Lo de meter en la OTAN a Suecia y Finlandia y cambiar el estatus de Rusia a "amenza directa" me parece una estrategia de Kamikaze. 

Si Occidente no desescala la situación, deberá de hacerlo Rusia. 

Al final moverán la capital de Moscú a Ekaterimburgo, o a Irkusk o cualquier otro lugar lejos de los enfermos europeos, bajarán un telón de acero sin comerciar sus recursos con nosotros y reposicionarán sus Nukes estratégicas.

Nueva guerra fría y cada perro que se lama su cipote.

O esto o nos convertimos en ceniza nosotros y nuestras familias.


----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> No doy crédito en estos meses a la escalada que están alimentando UE y OTAN. ¿A dónde quieren llevarnos? Están provocando una pelea a Nuke total !! Lo de meter en la OTAN a Suecia y Finlandia y cambiar el estatus de Rusia a "amenza directa" me parece una estrategia de Kamikaze.
> 
> Si Occidente no desescala la situación, deberá de hacerlo Rusia.
> 
> ...



Estan provocando una guerra sin frente.

Estaremos en estado de guerra sin estar en guerra. Racionados e inmovilizados como en guerra pero sin guerra. Es una guerra economica..


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Mi opinión sobre el sujeto de marras. Representación gráfica.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (16 May 2022)

Claro, los guardan porque no saben que hacer con ellos. No existe ningún plan de contingencia en caso de que esas unidades deban pasar a la acciones. Que más te falta?, que los generales rusos están borrachos y no se les ocurrió algo tan elemental. En cambio una pieza de artilleria Americana es capaz de llegar al dombass y destruir una division entera de tanques Vladimir.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> No doy crédito en estos meses a la escalada que están alimentando UE y OTAN. ¿A dónde quieren llevarnos? Están provocando una pelea a Nuke total !! Lo de meter en la OTAN a Suecia y Finlandia y cambiar el estatus de Rusia a "amenza directa" me parece una estrategia de Kamikaze.
> 
> Si Occidente no desescala la situación, deberá de hacerlo Rusia.
> 
> ...



Tras lo de la ponzoña, la limitación de libertades salvaje, ya han calibrado el modelo, ya saben lo que se ha conseguido, ya saben que el personal es retrasado profundo.

Nos van a joder salvajemente, les importa una mierda el populacho, pueden hacer con nosotros lo que queiran, ya lo saben. Yo veo la gasolina, la luz, el gas, y alucino como aguanta el personal. La inflación de materiales es mucho mayor que la de la alimentación, estaremos en 25% un herramienta y bienes de equipo.

Este gráfico no incluye Ucrania, y el personal tragando... Nos tienen dominados


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...



Buen comentario, con interesantes puntos, pero estoy en desacuerdo.
Os estáis poniendo muy nerviosos en Occidente, y de eso se trata la partida de Ajedrez de Rusia. Desgaste. Y lo está haciendo cojonudo.
Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.

En Usa, donde vives, tienen que volver a sacar a un francotirador de la CIA para salvar al soldado Biden, porque se está precipitando por la colina de la impopularidad.

Rusia no va a mover su arsenal nuclear, salvo que sea atacada. Y eso, no va a pasar, porque la OTAN es una organización desfasada, donde ni sus miembros son compañeros, ni tienen ninguna capacidad de reacción a absolutamente nada. Te imaginas a la infantería turca de la mano de la sueca? O a los polacos de la mano de los alemanes? O a los marroquíes de la mano de los españoles? 
Pues no. nadie se lo imagina. Ni va a ocurrir. Es todo una fantochada nivel Dios, que Rusia ha desenmascarado a las primeras de cambio.

Todo esto vuelve a poner de manifiesto que la OTAN está cogida con pinzas, que son perro ladrador, pero poco mordedor.
Que contra países mierder pueden bombardear sin problemas. Pero es que joder, que no tienen cojones a meterse NO YA EN RUSIA!!! sino en Ucrania... Usa provoca constantemente a RUsia: que si te meto a Finlandia y a Suecia en la Otan, que si le doy armas y dinero a Ucrania...
Rusia sigue trabajando.

Sabe perfectamente que a Ucrania llega 1/3 del dinero, y de esa pasta, la mitad se pierde por corrupción. Cómo se nota que no conocéis Ucrania y a sus funcionarios...Y sobre las armas igual, llegan la mitad, y de esa mitad, el 90% cae en manos rusas o es destruida.
Rusia está soportando bien la economía (el PIB va a caer, pero no un 30% , como vaticinaban los gurús americanos)...pero el año que viene resurgirá, más que nada porque Rusia va a ganar 10 millones de habitantes y puntos extra de PIB con las nuevas zonas incorporadas a Nueva Rusia, zonas industriales y de regadío con las que no contaba.

Además, recordad que Rusia no está endeudada, y que sólo la reconstrucción del Donbas, va a crear un impulso económico importante. Rusia puede permitírselo, con un 12% de deuda sobre su PIB. Por ejemplo el Puente de Crimea, espectacular, de 29 kilómetros de longitud, con línea ferroviaria doble y 4 carriles, se levantó en dos años.

Por contra, los puentes en Europa como el de Patras en Grecia, de 500 metros de longitud, tardaron 6 años en construirlo...(y el peaje son 25 euros).
O el de Oresund, de 7 km de longitud, tardaron los seres de luz suecos y daneses 5 años en levantarlo (y 20 euros de peaje).
El puente de Crimea es gratuito, SIN PEAJE.

Y de costes ni hablamos...
3.000 millones de euros costó el puente de Crimea de 30 km, en 2018.
700 millones de euros costó el puente de Grecia de 500 metros, 900 millones de euros actualizado a 2018.
4.000 millones de euros del año 2000, unos 5.200 millones de euros actualizado a 2018, costó el de Suecia de 7 kilómetros.

Yo os recomiendo que hagáis yoga, porque a todo esto, tal y como muchos venimos diciendo hace tiempo, le quedan muchos meses.
Y cada día que pasa es una ostia en la frente de Occidente. Y como os digo, aquí en Moscú estamos igual que siempre, no ha habido nada terrible, ni pasamos hambre ni calamidades  . Pero estaríamos dispuestas a pasarlas sin problemas, también te lo digo.

Esto acaba de arrancar. 
Disfrutad del camino.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estan provocando una guerra sin frente.
> 
> Estaremos en estado de guerra sin estar en guerra. Racionados e inmovilizados como en guerra pero sin guerra. Es una guerra economica..



Creo que lo dijo Lavrov: "es una guerra híbrida total"
Las guerras clásicas han pasado a la historia. Me parece.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Noticia ucra de Azovstal: Ayer dos noticias. Parece que piensa intentar una liberación.

El Ministerio de Defensa se reunió con familiares cercanos de los defensores de Mariupol: contó los detalles de los intentos de rescate
DOMINGO, 15 DE MAYO DE 2022, 21:15

DENYS KARLOVSKYI - DOMINGO, 15 DE MAYO DE 2022, 21:15

La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Maliar, ha declarado que la cúpula militar y política ucraniana se ha reunido con los familiares de los defensores de Mariupol para compartir los detalles de los esfuerzos por salvarlos.

Fuente: Anna Maliar en directo durante el noticiario nacional 24/7

Cita de Maliar: "Sí, efectivamente, hemos tenido una conversación abierta y muy cálida, una reunión con las familias de nuestros defensores de Azovstal.

Les recordaré que Azovstal está siendo defendida actualmente por varias unidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa: soldados de la Guardia Nacional, de las Fuerzas Armadas, de la Policía Nacional y guardias fronterizos.

¿Cuál es la importancia de esta reunión? El Estado está haciendo mucho para lograr la liberación de nuestros defensores de Azovstal, pero se trata de una operación militar y estas cosas no se pueden decir en público. En cambio, pudimos transmitirlo y contarlo abiertamente a sus familiares, porque tienen derecho a saberlo. Y la mayoría de las preguntas -espero que mucho- han sido eliminadas. Porque las propuestas que se escuchan muy a menudo en la sociedad - de hecho, todo esto ya se ha hecho. Putin simplemente se niega a liberar a nuestros defensores de Azovstal.

*Si una operación militar y un bloqueo hubieran [sido posibles] ahora mismo, créanme, las Fuerzas Armadas lo habrían hecho. En cambio, hoy se están considerando y desarrollando varios planes, pero son planes militares y no podemos anunciarlos".*

Detalles: Según Maliar, en la reunión estuvieron presentes, junto con otros funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa, la viceprimera ministra y ministra de Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente de Ucrania, Iryna Vereshchuk, la ministra de Asuntos de los Veteranos de Ucrania, Yulia Laputina, y la viceministra del Interior de Ucrania, Kateryna Pavlichenko.

Explicó que* los diplomáticos ucranianos habían involucrado a los líderes de casi todos los países más importantes del mundo y a todas las organizaciones internacionales más importantes en sus esfuerzos diplomáticos para liberar a sus defensores. *

Además, Maliar señaló que la publicidad y los llamamientos públicos de las esposas y familiares de los defensores de Mariupol también están contribuyendo de forma significativa a la liberación de los héroes ucranianos del territorio de Azovstal.

Antecedentes:

El 15 de mayo, cuatro esposas de los defensores de Azovstal dieron una conferencia en línea en la que instaron a la comunidad internacional a trabajar para extraer a toda la guarnición, no sólo a los heridos graves. Según ellas, en los búnkeres subterráneos de la acería casi no quedan alimentos, agua ni medicinas.
Tras su actuación en Eurovisión 2022, el solista de la banda Kalush pidió al mundo que salvara a los defensores de Azovstal, tras lo cual millones de personas comenzaron a buscar en Google las palabras "Mariupol" y "Azovstal".
Los defensores de Azovstal piden al mundo que los salve: Los marines piden la "extracción", el Regimiento Azov al menos la evacuación de los soldados heridos.
Los civiles fueron evacuados de la planta hace una semana. Pero Rusia rechaza todas las opciones para evacuar a los soldados, aunque Turquía está dispuesta a retirarlos por mar y garantizar que no volverán a luchar mientras dure la guerra. 
Las autoridades ucranianas están negociando la evacuación de al menos 60 de los heridos más graves de Azovstal, aunque varios cientos de personas necesitan atención médica allí.


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He leído que el peor sitio para enfrentarse a la artillería es un bosque porque las explosiones provocan la destrucción de los árboles provocando miles de astillas que se convierten en proyectiles multiplicando los daños



En realidad no, ya he respondido en otras ocasiones.

Un bosque ofrece cobertura y refugio. Los troncos de árbol no ofrecen protección contra las balas, una bala de ametralladora de 7 mm puede atravesar hasta un metro de madera, pero sí contra la metralla.

Las bombas de mortero y las granadas de artillería tienden a explotar en las copas de los árboles. Aunque una explosión aérea cubre un área mayor que un impacto en tierra y puede alcanzar a tropas cuerpo a tierra y refugiadas en trincheras, hay una altura óptima para ello. Si los árboles son altos, la explosión aérea es contraproducente, la metralla se dispersa y se pierde en las ramas.

Sí, los impactos en los árboles arrancan astillas y hacen caer ramas, pero las bajas que eso causa son menores que si el proyectil cayera a tierra donde debe.

La idea de que las astillas provocan más bajas es una concepción errónea posiblemente originada en relatos de las batallas de los navíos de vela y madera, y sobre todo los relatos de la batalla del bosque de Hürtgen en otoño e invierno de 1944.

En esta batalla los alemanes sí aprovecharon ese efecto, disparaban con ametralladoras antiaéreas de 20mm contra las copas de los árboles, porque el efecto explosivo y metralla de esos proyectiles es muy pequeño, y así por el efecto multiplicador de astillas y la caída de ramas provocaban más bajas que con el tiro directo.

O también, que como en un bosque espeso no se ve nada, era más fácil tirar contra los árboles y cubrir una extensa área de astillas con el beneficio de atacar desde arriba a tropas cuerpo a tierra más expuestas así.

Más allá de la protección de los árboles, lo bueno de la cobertura del bosque es que dificulta al enemigo la observación y corrección del tiro. Si el enemigo no sabe muy bien dónde están tus tropas, menos proyectiles acertarán.


----------



## McRotor (16 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero a ver... es tan difícil de entender que una guerra no es avanzar o retroceder, que no es tirar más o menos bombas, conquistar más o menos terreno...
> 
> Una guerra es ganar. Y ganar no es conquistar terreno, es ASENTAR un sistema político-económico-estructural...
> 
> ...



Por no hablar que una vez visto que el regimen banderista no es derrocado internamente (apoyo de tropas a las puertas de kiev)

Rusia con controlar el area que le intetesa solo tiene que esperar a que usacrania mande carne al picadero pues son quienes han perdido terreno y se llenan la boca con que recuperaran todo el donbass y en 2023 eurovision se celebrara en mariupol.

Es Zelensky quien esta obligandose a atacar, de ahi que se adelantara Putin a sus planes, de no hacerlo hoy seria Rusia quien tendria que entrar en Ucrania por la fuerza para defender Crimea/Donbass


----------



## otroyomismo (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Telegram: Contact @ChDambiev
> 
> "Trabajos de defensa aérea rusa sobre Luhansk."
> 
> ...



yo llego a escuchar un "joder DONDE se enfff.....

He extraido el audio y lo he pasado por Audacity reduciendo el ritmo sin perder el tono. Y si.


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Pensando en los mandos que atraparon en Azovstal, parece una plana mayor con todas las de la ley. Generales con larga carrera, almirantes, es posible que hasta haya gente de aviación que todavía no han atrapado. La idea de que la OTAN tenía planificada una invasión de Rusia no parece ya tan disparatada. Para ocupar el Dombass no hace falta tanto general, tanto aliado y tanto mercenario. A saber el equipo que hay allí guardado.

Es posible que los amagos de avance en profundidad fueran para dar apoyo a los spetnaz mientras buscaban indicios de la ubicación de la plana otánica. Lástima que los ciudadanos de Bucha hayan pagado por la retirada rusa, un error.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 May 2022)

*¿Zelenski en Madrid?*

La invitación del presidente del gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, para que el presidente ucraniano Zelenski asista en Madrid a la cumbre de la OTAN de junio es una pésima noticia que aumenta las alarmas que se vienen prodigando en Europa en las últimas semanas.

Esa invitación no hace sino avalar la posibilidad de un ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN, riesgo que ha sido precisamente una de las causas más importantes de la decisión de Rusia para intervenir en el país. La guerra debe terminar, porque hay que poner término al sufrimiento de la población, y Ucrania debería adoptar un estatuto de neutralidad y de renuncia a ingresar en la OTAN que asegure la convivencia y dé garantías de seguridad a Rusia y al conjunto de Europa. Ninguno de esos objetivos justifica la invitación de Sánchez a Zelenski.

Aunque en el gobierno de coalición Sánchez se reservó la dirección de la política exterior española, es obvio que sus decisiones vinculan a todo el gabinete, y no parece que sea congruente con la trayectoria de la izquierda española ceder a la deriva belicista del gobierno español. Rodríguez Zapatero fue capaz de retirar las tropas españolas de Iraq, sabiendo que ello comportaría el enojo y las represalias de Estados Unidos, pero tuvo la valentía de terminar con la implicación española en una injustificable guerra de las que inició el Pentágono en Oriente Medio. Sánchez podría mirarse en el rostro de Zapatero y retirar también las tropas españolas de Europa oriental, y terminar con los envíos de armamento a Ucrania que no contribuyen a la paz en el continente porque son una pieza más del endiablado dispositivo militar con que Estados Unidos y la OTAN están intentando cercar a Rusia.

En estas semanas de guerra ucraniana, Sánchez, Robles y Albares no se han dedicado a intentar contener las hostilidades sino a lanzar más gasolina al fuego de la guerra, con el envío de tropas y armamento y con declaraciones abusivas como la del presidente del gobierno hablando de «genocidio» en Ucrania. Ante ello, el otro componente gubernamental, Unidas Podemos, debe exigir el fin de esa política del gobierno español, que ha cedido al hostigamiento de Estados Unidos en Europa oriental, y en la hipótesis de una negativa de Sánchez, abandonar el gobierno. Es cierto que no es una decisión fácil y que las presiones y amenazas que debería soportar España serían duras, en el seno de la Unión Europea, en el cuartel general de Bruselas e incluso en las fronteras con Marruecos, porque la mano de Estados Unidos es larga y vengativa. Es obvio que si Unidas Podemos decide dar un serio aviso en la mesa del Consejo de Ministros puede poner en peligro la continuidad del gobierno español, pero lo que Europa y el mundo se juegan en la guerra ucraniana es mucho más importante que las cuestiones de política interna: nunca se entendería en el futuro que, por valiosas que fueran algunas conquistas sociales impulsadas por la coalición secundaria en este gobierno, la izquierda española se dejase arrastrar a una espiral belicista que se ha gestado desde hace mucho tiempo por la agresiva política exterior de Estados Unidos. Es evidente también que Sánchez va a negarse: en ese caso, no le quedaría otra alternativa digna a Unidas Podemos que abandonar el gobierno, aunque ello comporte la convocatoria de elecciones anticipadas.

La OTAN, y España con ella, está armando a un gobierno corrupto en Ucrania, responsable en buena parte de haber creado una situación envenenada que ha llevado a la intervención de Rusia. Zelenski no es un digno gobernante, como es presentando por la desenfrenada propaganda estadounidense y occidental: es un hombre corrupto y cómplice de la corrupción en su país; un presidente que ha aceptado convertir a Ucrania en una peligrosa plataforma de agresión contra Rusia, porque la contínua expansión de la OTAN no fortalece la paz sino que conduce al enfrentamiento y la guerra. Zelenski es un hombre que persigue a la izquierda ucraniana y ha convertido a su país en una colonia de Estados Unidos; abonando la xenofobia, y cuyo gobierno permite espeluznantes escenas de linchamientos contra numerosos ciudadanos ucranianos, señalados por ser merodeadores, espías, traidores, prorrusos gitanos o víctimas de cualquier otra acusación. Zelenski ha condecorado a jefes militares de batallones nazis y convive con la incorporación de sus unidades al ejército ucraniano: muchas de las armas enviadas por el gobierno español caerán en manos de esos paramilitares. Zelenski, en fin, ha continuado el acoso y bombardeo contra la población civil del Donbás antes de que se iniciase la intervención rusa de febrero de 2022.

Por eso, el otro componente del gobierno, Unidas Podemos, debe exigir a Pedro Sánchez el fin de los envíos de armamento a Ucrania, que solo van a prolongar la sangría y la guerra, y reclamar que se oponga al ingreso de nuevos miembros en la OTAN, vetando la incorporación de Finlancia y Suecia. Sería una ironía de la historia que fuera un presidente de extrema derecha como Erdogan quien ponga más trabas (aunque sea por consideraciones de política interna turca) a la incorporación de nuevos países a la OTAN. Turquía ya ha señalado sus reticencias a la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia a la alianza militar occidental. La guerra de Ucrania no debe convertir en un dramático episodio de una conflagración general, y eso exige detener el belicismo de la OTAN, que no es una alianza que defienda la paz sino la hegemonía estadounidense, y que es además una organización terrorista implicada en numerosos atentados en _bandera falsa _en Europa, como está documentado y como conocen perfectamente Sánchez y su ministra de Defensa, Robles. España y su gobierno deben apostar por el fin de la guerra en Ucrania, por el desarme nuclear, por la retirada de armamento atómico norteamericano de Europa, por la apertura de un nuevo ciclo que asegure la paz en Europa y permita la negociación de un nuevo esquema de seguridad para el mundo, porque la seguridad no puede ser solo un privilegio de algunos países, sino un objetivo compartido por todo el planeta.

Tampoco el otro componente del gobierno puede dejarse arrastrar a ese belicismo irresponsable por circunstanciales: Unidas Podemos debe exigir a Pedro Sánchez la retirada de la invitación para viajar a Madrid a Zelenski, el cese del envío de armamento a Ucrania y que el gobierno español se niegue a la incorporación de nuevos países a la OTAN, vetándola: Finlandia y Suecia deben ser actores de una nueva seguridad europea que es urgente negociar, y no peones de una peligrosa escalada que puede llevar a Europa a la catástrofe. Trabajar por el fin de la guerra, impulsar la apertura de negociaciones, detener la delirante carrera de la OTAN hacia un enfrentamiento, no puede hacerse cediendo, como hace Sánchez, a todas las exigencias de Estados Unidos. Si no se termina con esa política, no cabe sino abandonar este gobierno.


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Las sanciones... un plan sin fisuras...



Es como si los numantinos les dijeran a los romanos que se rindieran, que estaban rodeados. Que poosiblemente se lo dijeran, parece que era gente muy cabezona y chula.


----------



## EGO (16 May 2022)

Los ucranianos con pocos hombres y mucho ingenio pegando bocados a los orcos.

Acaban de cruzar el Donets y establecer una cabeza de puente en el margen oriental del rio.







Ahora toca Izium.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Muy ilustrativo.

Farlopensky antes de ser presidiario presidente.

Secuencia de capturas para los que no vean Telegram. 

Telegram: Contact @IrinaMar1004_Z





















Clarividente, muy clarividente.


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

Algunos agricultores en algún país europeo dicen: Rusia detuvo a Napoleón. Rusia detuvo a Hitler. Rusia, por favor detengan a los Estados Unidos.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Un punto para la general-idad de expertos militares que abundan en las redes:
todos los vídeos y noticias, generadas desde las redes sobre este conflicto
y "sobre el terreno", proceden de los chechenos y de los del Donbass. Todas.
Salvo las que ofrece el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en sus dos partes diarios.

Por lo tanto, todos los analistas y "sabios" mediáticos con "pedigrí", así como
todos los "especialistas" y merodeadores que confluyen, confluimos en esta fuentes
carecemos del cuadro completo de los acontecimientos, porque el ejercito ruso
no está inmerso en este juego operativo y, lo mas curioso, parece que sus soldados
no llevan sus móviles personales durante las operaciones ¿Qué tal?


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> *Yo os recomiendo que hagáis yoga*, porque a todo esto, tal y como muchos venimos diciendo hace tiempo, le quedan muchos meses.
> Y cada día que pasa es una ostia en la frente de Occidente. Y como os digo, aquí en Moscú estamos igual que siempre, no ha habido nada terrible, ni pasamos hambre ni calamidades  . Pero estaríamos dispuestas a pasarlas sin problemas, también te lo digo.
> 
> Esto acaba de arrancar.
> Disfrutad del camino.



Yoga no. Mejor esto:







URGENTE URGENTE URGENTE URGENTE

*Bruselas rebaja en 1,6 puntos la previsión de crecimiento de España hasta el 4% en 2022*


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *¿Zelenski en Madrid?*
> 
> La invitación del presidente del gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, para que el presidente ucraniano Zelenski asista en Madrid a la cumbre de la OTAN de junio es una pésima noticia que aumenta las alarmas que se vienen prodigando en Europa en las últimas semanas.
> 
> ...



Cuanta perversidad con máscara de ingenuidad ...


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticia ucra de Azovstal: Ayer dos noticias. Parece que piensa intentar una liberación.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa se reunió con familiares cercanos de los defensores de Mariupol: contó los detalles de los intentos de rescate
> DOMINGO, 15 DE MAYO DE 2022, 21:15
> ...



Esa fábrica da para libro, para peli y para serie. Entre nazis, civiles, personal de la OTAN, laboratorios biológicos, héroes que se escudan en civiles, los unos que exponen medio ejército que no tienen para sacarlos, los otros que prefieren morir 3000 que acabar con ellos de un bombazo,. Hemos tenido más actividad diplomática y de más alto nivel que para negociar un alto el fuego, se han movido más figuras relevantes o con más eco que en la guerra en si (Políticos como Macrón, instituciones como la ONU, el papa y hasta Elon Musk) ....cuando se acabe, que se acabará, como no nos cuenten que ha pasado, les vamos a declarar la guerra los foreros de todo el mundo pòrque vaya estafa.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Además el PIB PPA es la mejor medida disponible para la comparación de la producción entre países. Y Rusia es la sexta potencia mundial en PIB PPA
> 
> Estas simples ideas las expresé en el hilo de Chusky, en respuesta a la afirmación de que su PIB era como el de España, y no veas el odio que los conforeros sentían, a pesar de que fui totalmente correcto y no era troleo, ni uno solo de ellos capaz de aceptar que la producción rusa medida en dólares PPA es la sexta del mundo, solo algo inferior a la de Alemania.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo haber leído que los informes de inteligencia de la Alemania Nazi durante la invasion de la URSS, sobre producción militar sovietica, 1000 tanques a la semana crie recordar entre otras, eran constantemente ignorados por Los Altos mandos por falsos, dado que es su odio y racismo, estaban incapacitados mentales para aceptar que producían el triple que ellos. 

entre otras cosas estos prejuicios irracionales les costó la guerra y la destrucción de bochelandia y uropa. Vamos como ahora


----------



## kikepm (16 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En ese día señalado en el "liber scrpitus proferetur" "Das Kapital, apocrifo", hasta los La calle, Huerta de Soto y Ramón rallo, suplicaran entre sollozos por la implantación mundial del comunismo mientras de fondo ruge el himno sovietico.
> Los foreros de nuestros listados nancyvoxemitapeperotanistas temblaran cuando el juez supremo (encarnado en Marx), venga a exigirles cuentas rigurosamente, como a los miembros de Azog. Finalmente serán redimidos de sus vicios torpes y torpes pecados cuando adoraron al mercado y al valor subjetivo como nuevos becerros de oro, como al Dios supremo, y liberados del pecado a través de una "revolución cultural" ejercida por diestros y dotadisimos trannys impios
> Estoy más Palote que ZHU DE y Dabuti juntos.



Curiosamente citas a autores austríacos, que se encuentran en las antípodas de las políticas monetarias y fiscales actuales, críticas con las políticas de dinero fácil, los estímulos permanentes, la manipulación de los tipos de interés y el aumento de los niveles de deuda enormes que los anteriores promueven.

Y, precisamente, los marxistas y sus aliados socialdemócratas y keynesianos, son los que defienden como necesaria la existencia misma de los bancos centrales, el estímulo permanente, los tipos de interés nulos y demás políticas diseñadas para sangrar al rentista, aka ahorrador.

Ahora justo que llega la inflación y que los bancos centrales se han quedado sin capacidad de maniobra para continuar manipulando los tipos de interés, so pena de muerte por inflación si siguen haciéndolo, o muerte por deflación si dejan de hacerlo, los culpables de esas políticas son los más críticos con ellas.


Los marxistas y keynesianos estáis más perdidos que un daltónico resolviendo el cubo de rubik.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 May 2022)

El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Tomate la pastilla.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Fuente Ucro. La noticia Azovstal de hoy

Acería Azovstal: Los rusos intentan bloquear la salida de los búnkeres - asesor del alcalde

IRYNA BALACHUK - LUNES, 16 MAYO 2022, 09:33

Las tropas rusas siguen intentando entrar en los búnkeres de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, donde los defensores ucranianos se mantienen firmes, y bloquear las salidas de los mismos..

Fuente: Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, en Telegram

Cita de Andryushchenko: "Mariupol. Azovstal. Problema principal. L*os rusos no han dejado de intentar entrar o bloquear la salida de los búnkeres. La mayoría de sus operaciones terrestres se llevan a cabo alrededor del perímetro de la planta. No hay una aproximación global, por lo que la densidad de los bombardeos está aumentando*".

Detalles: También *calificó de "más noticias falsas" la información difundida por los militantes de la "DNR" [República Popular de Donetsk - ed.] de que 10 militares de Azov se habían rendido y habían sido hechos prisioneros.*

Si se "confía" en las fuentes de los ocupantes, ya han hecho prisioneros a todos en Mariupol tres veces", concluyó Andryushchenko.

Antecedentes:

El 15 de mayo, Pyotr Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de la ciudad de Mariupol, informó de que los militares rusos habían utilizado proyectiles incendiarios o bombas de fósforo contra los defensores de las obras de Azovstal.
Mariupol fue bloqueada por las tropas rusas casi al principio de la guerra, el 1 de marzo. Desde finales de abril, los defensores ucranianos de Mariupol están bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal: son miembros del regimiento de la Guardia Nacional de Azov, marinos, guardias fronterizos y policías.
Los civiles han sido evacuados de la planta, pero todas las opciones para evacuar a los combatientes han sido rechazadas por Rusia, aunque Turquía está dispuesta a sacarlos por mar y garantizar que no participarán en las hostilidades en Ucrania hasta el final de la guerra.
Unos 600 heridos permanecen en los búnkeres subterráneos de la planta de Azovstal, que está siendo asaltada por los militares rusos, en condiciones insalubres, sin medicinas, agua ni alimentos. Las autoridades ucranianas están negociando la evacuación de al menos 60 de los heridos más graves.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Rusia se centra en el Donbás mientras sufre una contraofensiva en Jarkov.*
Cuando se cumplen 81 días desde que comenzó la* guerra en Ucrania*, el país se prepara para una intensificación de los ataques rusos en el Donbás, un objetivo prioritario para Moscú pero donde sus tropas están perdiendo terreno. Mientras, el ejército ucraniano continúa su contraofensiva en la región de Jarkov.

"Nos estamos preparando para nuevos intentos de Rusia de atacar el Donbás, para intensificar su movimiento hacia el sur de Ucrania", aseguraba el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, en un vídeo difundido este domingo por la noche. En cualquier caso, según el presidente, los rusos "siguen sin querer admitir" que se encuentran "en un punto muerto" en la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Fracaso, me parto el culo.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Ucrania logra que las tropas rusas se replieguen hasta la frontera en Jarkov.*
El Ejército ucraniano ha ganado terreno en *Jarkov*, la segunda ciudad mayor de Ucrania, donde ha conseguido que el enemigo se repliegue y retroceda hasta una sección de la frontera estatal con Rusia, según ha informado este lunes el ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania.

"Los defensores ucranianos continúan con una exitosa contraofensiva al norte de Jarkov", ha publicado el ministerio en su cuenta de Facebook, donde precisa que un batallón de la Brigada 127 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la ciudad de Jarkov "hizo retroceder a los rusos y llegó a una sección de la frontera estatal".

También el último parte del Alto Mando Militar de Ucrania recoge la situación en la región de Jarkov, aunque matiza que el enemigo continúa concentrando sus esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones en esa región.


----------



## otroyomismo (16 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído que los informes de inteligencia de la Alemania Nazi durante la invasion de la URSS, sobre producción militar sovietica, 1000 tanques a la semana crie recordar entre otras, eran constantemente ignorados por Los Altos mandos por falsos, dado que es su odio y racismo, estaban incapacitados mentales para aceptar que producían el triple que ellos.
> 
> entre otras cosas estos prejuicios irracionales les costó la guerra y la destrucción de bochelandia y uropa. Vamos como ahora



los primeros capitulos son imprescindibles:







Todo apuntaba a fracaso absoluto de "la intentona" (sobre todo logistico) aun asi se lanzaron.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque las trincheras, esto es una zanja excavada en la tierra con una traza en zig zag o de cremallera, no son más que un elemento del sistema defensivo.
> 
> Matar a soldados en trincheras es relativamente fácil. Arrasarlas sólo es cuestión de suficiente munición.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los dos mensajes de respuesta. Me gusta la estrategia y la geopolítica ya pesar de ser un simple aficionado, en la historia que llevo haciendo seguimientos en el único que fallé mi pronóstico fue en Libia y porque la OTAN hizo trampas, claro. Por lo tanto disfruto con una buena explicación a mis dudas e inquietudes y se agradecen este tipo de post porque considero pues que se sacan valiosas lecciones en estos foros, si eres capaz de separar el grano de la paja.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Según La Vanguardia:
Juan Carlos vuelve el 21 de mayo.


*En Dubai se dan baños de hielo para combatir el calor y el estrés*


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Londres cree que Lukashenko "sopesa" su apoyo a Rusia por riesgo a sanciones.*
El Ministerio británico de Defensa ha señalado este lunes que el presidente bielorruso, *Alexandr Lukashenko*, "sopesa" su apoyo a la *guerra en Ucrania* pues pretende evitar una participación militar directa en el conflicto por el riesgo a sufrir sanciones de los países occidentales.

En su último parte de inteligencia militar, Defensa indica que Bielorrusia anunció el despliegue de fuerzas de operaciones especiales en la frontera con Ucrania, así como de defensa aérea, artillería y unidades de misiles en el oeste del país.

"La presencia de fuerzas bielorrusas cerca de la frontera determinará probablemente a las tropas ucranianas, que no se pueden desplegar en apoyo de las operaciones en el Donbás", apunta el informe.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

El mismo que dice que Rusia va a lanzar este mes un arma nuclear sobre Ucrania. 

Un vende humos.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos podría ratificar el ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN antes de agosto.*
El Congreso de Estados Unidos intentará ratificar la solicitud de *Finlandia *para ingresar en la OTAN antes de irse de vacaciones en agosto, según ha dicho el líder republicano del Senado estadounidense, Mitch McConnell, en Helsinki tras reunirse con el presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinisto.

"Ciertamente, esperamos conseguirlo antes del receso de agosto, cuando el Congreso suele salir de sesión", dijo a los periodistas el lunes.

El presidente de Finlandia confirmó el domingo que el país solicitará el ingreso en la OTAN, en un cambio de política histórico provocado por la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticia ucra de Azovstal: Ayer dos noticias. Parece que piensa intentar una liberación.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa se reunió con familiares cercanos de los defensores de Mariupol: contó los detalles de los intentos de rescate
> DOMINGO, 15 DE MAYO DE 2022, 21:15
> ...



Si, Zelenski y la OTAN no hacen más que dar pasos para desescalar el conflicto    
En serio, la propaganda Azovstal es demasiado patética.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.





Cállate desertor. 
....


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

*Chorprecha!*

_En Finlandia, tensión: los "Iskanders" rusos van a la frontera‼

La reacción de Rusia a la decisión de Helsinki de ingresar en la OTAN no se hizo esperar. Al menos 7 OTRCS Iskander fueron vistos en la carretera en dirección a Vyborg, en la frontera con Finlandia._


----------



## pepetemete (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Llevas desde el principio de la operación con los mismos mensajes... No sé si te has dado cuenta de ello.
Rusia está donde tiene que estar, esperando la estrategia de la OTAN y CONTROLANDO todos los territorios que ha tomado.
Relájate y disfruta de las desnazificación de Ucrania.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Noticias desde Taiwan: Does the US focus on aid for Ukraine make Taiwan more vulnerable to Chinese invasion? | Taiwan News | 2022-05-16 16:39:00

*¿La ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania hace a Taiwán más vulnerable a la invasión china?*
Lo que significan para Taiwán los 33.000 millones de dólares de ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania
197 
Por Guermantes Lailari , Noticias de Taiwán, columnista colaborador
2022/05/16 16:39

En los famosos Treinta y seis estratagemas (三十六計), un clásico de la estrategia bélica china, la cuarta estratagema dice "esperar a gusto al enemigo fatigado (以逸待勞)." ¿Qué significa esto? El adversario inteligente esperará a que el enemigo esté cansado y débil antes de atacar. Cómo se relaciona este aforismo con las tensiones del Estrecho de Taiwán?

La opinión pública estadounidense en apoyo de la guerra es la más baja desde el final de la guerra de Vietnam por varias razones. Una de las razones es la horrenda forma en que Estados Unidos se retiró de Afganistán. Más de mil ciudadanos estadounidenses tuvieron que buscarse la vida para salir del país controlado por los talibanes, mientras Washington abandonaba armas y equipos por valor de al menos siete mil millones de dólares.

*La población estadounidense está cansada de la guerra tras 20 años de guerras en Irak y Afganistán. *Estas guerras obligaron a los miembros del ejército y a los contratistas a realizar despliegues consecutivos en uno u otro país. Para agravar el cansancio de las guerras de Irak y Afganistán, Estados Unidos participó en otros conflictos que los medios de comunicación no cubrieron de cerca. *La última carta del presidente Obama al Congreso sobre la Resolución de Poderes de Guerra en 2017 declaró 19 lugares a los que el personal militar estadounidense fue desplegado y equipado para el combate en su solicitud de Autorización para el Uso de la Fuerza Militar (AUMF): Irak, Afganistán, Yemen, Siria, Somalia, Libia, Kenia, Níger, Camerún, Uganda, Sudán del Sur, República Democrática del Congo, República Centroafricana, Yibuti, Jordania, Turquía, Egipto, Cuba y Kosovo*. *Desde el 18 de abril de 2022, fecha de la última carta del presidente Biden al Congreso, Estados Unidos ha desplegado fuerzas en Afganistán, Irak, Siria y Somalia. Biden no eliminó la AUMF para Afganistán a pesar de que Estados Unidos retiró sus fuerzas y lo mismo se aplica a Irak.* 

*Sí, cansado de la guerra es un eufemismo.*

El presidente Biden pidió recientemente al Congreso que aprobara la friolera de 33.000 millones de dólares para este año para Ucrania, que se suman a los 4.600 millones de dólares que Estados Unidos ya ha dado a Ucrania desde el inicio de la administración Biden en enero de 2021:

20.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar
8.500 millones de dólares para ayuda económica
3.000 millones de dólares para ayuda humanitaria adicional
*500 millones de dólares para "ayuda a la producción nacional de alimentos [que] apoyará la producción de cultivos alimentarios de Estados Unidos que están experimentando una escasez mundial debido a la guerra en Ucrania"*
La ayuda militar anual de 2020 para nuestros aliados y socios es de unos 12.000 millones de dólares, que incluyen 3.900 millones para Afganistán. La Administración Biden propone triplicar la ayuda militar exterior en 2022.

En lugar de rechazar la petición de Biden, la Cámara de Representantes propuso un paquete de 40.000 millones de dólares que incluye más fondos para la ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania. El Senado revisará la propuesta de la Cámara y el senador Mitch McConnell declaró que quería centrarse en el esfuerzo bélico.

Con tanto apoyo estadounidense para proporcionar ayuda militar a los ucranianos que luchan contra Rusia, ¿*cuáles son los efectos de poner todos nuestros "huevos en una cesta" proporcionando ayuda incondicional a Ucrania?*

A nivel interno, un mayor gasto gubernamental significa una mayor inflación y un mayor coste de la vida para el ciudadano medio estadounidense. Las acciones de la Administración Biden aumentaron la inflación "normal". Estas acciones incluyen la cancelación de la independencia energética de Estados Unidos (Estados Unidos era un exportador neto de petróleo hasta que la administración Biden cerró varios programas), la asignación de 1,2 billones de dólares en proyectos de infraestructura, la cancelación del comercio con Rusia y la adición de 2,77 billones de dólares en 2021 a la deuda nacional (la deuda nacional total a finales de 2021 era de 28,43 billones de dólares). Los estadounidenses de ingresos medios y bajos son los que más sufren el aumento de la inflación. Su poder adquisitivo y sus reservas de efectivo son muy escasos. El gobierno de Biden culpa de la inflación a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero la inflación estaba aumentando antes de la crisis ucraniana.

¿Qué pasa con nuestros socios en el extranjero?

*Taiwán también sufre el entusiasmo de la Administración Biden y del Congreso por apoyar a Ucrania. ¿Por qué?*

En primer lugar, la extravagante donación de armas por parte de Estados Unidos a las fuerzas ucranianas hace que se pierda la capacidad de Estados Unidos de ayudar a otros.* Los arsenales de armas de Estados Unidos se están reduciendo a niveles que ponen en peligro la capacidad de lucha de las fuerzas estadounidenses. Hasta que Estados Unidos no reponga esos arsenales, no podrá proporcionar armas a otros países que puedan ser víctimas de invasiones rusas, del Partido Comunista Chino (PCC) o de otros. El PCCh y el Ejército Popular de Liberación (EPL) están encantados con esta situación porque Estados Unidos no tendrá ni los fondos ni las armas disponibles para enviar a Taiwán.*

En segundo lugar, el embargo ordenado por el PCCh de los barcos y aviones no pertenecientes a la RPC que vuelan a Taiwán restringe las opciones de los aliados estadounidenses y asiáticos para apoyar a Taiwán. Una guerra nuclear con China para acabar con el embargo de Taiwán no es una opción política políticamente viable.

¿Por qué los Estados Unidos y los aliados de Taiwán no podrían enviar armas u otros suministros a Taiwán? Porque el PCC declarará que proporcionar armas u otros materiales a Taiwán es interferir en los asuntos internos de China. En efecto, los actos que contrarresten el embargo se considerarían casus belli, actos de guerra.

Si Rusia hubiera podido cerrar todas las fronteras de Ucrania, habría hecho la misma declaración sobre la injerencia en Ucrania. Por desgracia para Rusia, no controlaba las fronteras occidentales de Ucrania entre Bielorrusia y el Mar Negro, que incluyen los siguientes países de la OTAN: Polonia, Hungría, Rumanía y Eslovaquia. A través de estos países de la OTAN, la ayuda militar y de otro tipo fluye hacia Ucrania. Taiwán es una isla y si la Marina y la Fuerza Aérea del EPL controlan el océano y el aire alrededor de Taiwán, entonces el PCC podría impedir que otros países ayuden a Taiwán durante un futuro conflicto.

El 4 de mayo de 2022, el almirante Charles Richard, comandante del Mando Estratégico de Estados Unidos, señaló en su testimonio ante el Congreso que el PCC "está observando de cerca la guerra en Ucrania y probablemente utilizará la coerción nuclear en su beneficio en el futuro. Su intención es conseguir la capacidad militar para reunificar Taiwán en 2027, si no antes".

Estados Unidos y los amigos y aliados de Taiwán deberían intentar enviar ayuda militar ahora y proporcionar entrenamiento antes de que comience el combate. Proporcionar ayuda militar y entrenamiento ahora podría ser suficiente para disuadir al PCC el tiempo suficiente para que Taiwán se convierta en algo desagradable para que el PCC "coma" al menos a corto plazo. La fatiga bélica de la coalición anti-Rusia, la falta de suministros, fondos y previsión sugiere que Taiwán debería prepararse para defenderse.

Con el tiempo,* Estados Unidos y los aliados de Taiwán podrán reponer las reservas de armas. Por suerte, mientras continúe el caos de la COVID y persistan otros desafíos internos en la RPC, Taiwán tiene la oportunidad de prepararse para lo peor y beneficiarse de sus aliados.*


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



No salgo de mi asombro de que alguien como vd, saque conclusiones tan aventuradas en base a la escasa información de la que disponemos


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Jojo que divertido y seguro que la tienen porque son unos cachondos. Porque vamos a ver, quien no saca una banderita nazi en las celebraciones y jolgorios para echarse unas risas con los colegas eh?

Apenas se le nota el ramalazo al Julian.

_Las tropas ucranianas izan la bandera de guerra del Reich (Reichskriegsflagge) con la esvástica en su posición de primera línea en #Mariinka . A veces realmente odio su sentido del "humor"... _


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Otra integrante de Pussy Riot es declarada en busca y captura en Rusia.*
*Lyusia Shtein*, integrante del colectivo ruso artístico y feminista *Pussy Riot,* ha sido declarada en busca y captura en Rusia, después de que la medida se les aplicara a otros miembros del grupo.

Los datos de Shtein, que ha huido de Rusia, fueron incluidos en la base del Ministerio del Interior de personas que se encuentran en busca y captura.

A finales de abril, Rusia incluyó en la lista de busca y captura a una de las fundadoras de esta banda punk, María Aliójina, que se encuentra ahora en Lituania.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Los ucranianos pidiendo un taxi en Eurovisión


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No salgo de mi asombro de que alguien como vd, saque conclusiones tan aventuradas en base a la escasa información de la que disponemos



Viven en su burbuja. Dejales. Más disfrutable será ver la hostia desde el otro lado.


----------



## alexforum (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen comentario, con interesantes puntos, pero estoy en desacuerdo.
> Os estáis poniendo muy nerviosos en Occidente, y de eso se trata la partida de Ajedrez de Rusia. Desgaste. Y lo está haciendo cojonudo.
> Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.
> 
> ...



Dios te bendiga a ti y a todos los rusos. Abajo la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

La OTAN dará apoyo militar a Finlandia y Suecia durante todo el proceso de integración. Antes de que eso ocurra Putin iniciara conversaciones de paz. Como va a vender el resultado de más OTAN que cuando empezó la operación especial? 

A lo mejor esa noticia ni les llega a los rusitos


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Es probable que la retirada de Rusia no este tan lejana, por mucha censura que Rusia tenga en sus medios, no toda la población rusa se cree la versión oficial del Kremlin y se empieza a hacer muchas preguntas.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Cola para gasolina en Zaporozhye


----------



## bk001 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Rusia no va a perder la guerra. Esta es una guerra por su existencia.
> 
> Si Rusia deja una Ucrania en manos de los satánicos, mañana le ponen nukes en la frontera y además controladas por unos nazis que están pirados (por no hablar de los laboratorios de bichos). Unos nazis que a las órdenes de la OTAN no les importaría una mierda nukear Rusia aunque ellos palmaran.
> 
> ...






Seronoser dijo:


> Buen comentario, con interesantes puntos, pero estoy en desacuerdo.
> Os estáis poniendo muy nerviosos en Occidente, y de eso se trata la partida de Ajedrez de Rusia. Desgaste. Y lo está haciendo cojonudo.
> Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser interpretado:

Leyendo estos dos comentarios da la impresion de 50% posibilidades para WWIII y 50% cambio , más o menos, "pacífico" (sin nukes).


He recordado que un historiador que había estudiado los últimos cambios de imperio decadente a nuevo imperio emergente.

Si no recuerdo mal la estadística que daba era de 8 a 2:
8 cambio mediante guerra final que finiquita el imperio decadente ( estados hundidos)
2 cambio sin guerra

A ver si me acuerdo de su nombre y miro lo que decía.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Me sigue llamando poderosamente la atención que el Patriarca de la Iglesia Rusa no diga nada. Es alucinante.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen comentario, con interesantes puntos, pero estoy en desacuerdo.
> Os estáis poniendo muy nerviosos en Occidente, y de eso se trata la partida de Ajedrez de Rusia. Desgaste. Y lo está haciendo cojonudo.
> Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.
> 
> ...




Quien no lo quiera ver, que lo haga mirar.

Tremendo post!


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Jojo que divertido y seguro que la tienen porque son unos cachondos. Porque vamos a ver, *quien no saca una banderita nazi en las celebraciones y jolgorios para echarse unas risas con los colegas eh?*
> 
> Apenas se le nota el ramalazo al Julian.
> 
> _Las tropas ucranianas izan la bandera de guerra del Reich (Reichskriegsflagge) con la esvástica en su posición de primera línea en #Mariinka . A veces realmente odio su sentido del "humor"... _



Pues, por ejemplo el príncipe Harry por un "sujétame el cubata"


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




¿Se sabe fecha exacta? Ahi hay considerables bajas ukras que no se han reportado desde nuestros rigurosos medios de información.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

El otanita subiendo videos propagandisticos de occidente que no tienen relevancia alguna.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser interpretado:
> 
> Leyendo estos dos comentarios da la impresion de 50% posibilidades para WWIII y 50% cambio , más o menos, "pacífico" (sin nukes).
> 
> ...



Pregúntale a Tucídides.

Dile que vas de mi parte.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Así es. Rusia buscaba alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras y ahora va a tener 1.200 kilómetros más de fronteras y dos países "enemigos" en vez de neutrales. 

Todo un "visionario" el hijo de Putin


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dos apuntes breves... las hipotecas no van a ser el PROBLEMÓN en principio... hay dos variables a seguir y muy chungas cada una; en principio el paro, que va a ir poco a poco repuntando conforme la actividad empiece a contraerse y el ACAPARAMIENTO no encuentre soluciones, dado el aumento indiscriminado de los precios y la LIQUIDEZ menguante que surgirá al amparo de los tipos de interés, nadie va a prestar por debajo de la inflación salvo que quiera tener ALTA MOROSIDAD y como fin quiebras...
> 
> El inmobiliario tiene que estar echando chispas en cuanto a precios...
> 
> ...



Todo indica que esto se va a solucionar a la antigua, arrasando todo para volver a construir.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Ahora mismo.

Amoniaco


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pues, por ejemplo el príncipe Harry por un "sujétame el cubata"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059764



De casta le viene al galgo

Creo que Eric Cartman también lo hizo


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Y este es el nivel


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

El gordo también se ha mosqueado con los nórdicos.

La OTAN está reforzando sus músculos, atrayendo hacia sí a los países neutrales y actuando según el principio de "quien no está con nosotros está contra nosotros" - Lukashenko en la cumbre de la OTSC celebrada hoy en Moscú


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Chorprecha!*
> 
> _En Finlandia, tensión: los "Iskanders" rusos van a la frontera‼
> 
> La reacción de Rusia a la decisión de Helsinki de ingresar en la OTAN no se hizo esperar. Al menos 7 OTRCS Iskander fueron vistos en la carretera en dirección a Vyborg, en la frontera con Finlandia._



Por supusto con respuestas restringidas a quienes ellos digan.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Me quedo con esta reflexión:

*"Creo que los rusos tienen bien planeado este escenario. *
_*Al no movilizar más fuerzas hacia Ucrania hacen creer 
a los países de la OTAN que Ucrania puede ganar y así 
siguen agotando sus propios recursos, ya no disponibles*_
*en caso de un conflicto mayor."*


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> ¿Se sabe fecha exacta? Ahi hay considerables bajas ukras que no se han reportado desde nuestros rigurosos medios de información.



Copia y pega de reddit. El vídeo se ha subido hace una hora


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Más...



Lukashenko ha declarado una peligrosa tendencia a "desmembrar" Ucrania, refiriéndose al deseo de los polacos de entrar en las regiones occidentales bajo la apariencia de fuerzas de paz


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

_¡Hemos llegado al lecho de roca!_


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Segundo vídeo que veo hoy con los ucranianos corriendo que se los lleva el viento. 

Y eso teniendo en cuenta que son vídeos grabados por ellos resulta esclarecedor de la situación en el frente. Cuantos vídeos como estos no se están grabando o se decide no subirlos (porque a la propaganda no le gusta salir corriendo)


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

No creo que jamás veas una rareza más grande:
Líderes de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendiciendo un cohete llamado Satán.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)




----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Así es. Rusia buscaba alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras y ahora va a tener 1.200 kilómetros más de fronteras y dos países "enemigos" en vez de neutrales.
> 
> Todo un "visionario" el hijo de Putin



Lo mismo se puede decir de Finlandia. Va a pasar de compartir 1.200 km de frontera con un país neutral a hacerlo con un país enemigo.

Jugada maestra de los fineses, claro que sí.


----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No creo que jamás veas una rareza más grande:
> Líderes de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa bendiciendo un cohete llamado Satán.



Lo de Satán es designación OTAN. Los rusos no lo llaman así.









RS-28 Sarmat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





(Ya sé que no te importa, es por si a alguien le interesa).


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Tu amada Rusia volverá a las oscuras épocas de la URSS de los 70, empobrecida y aislada, de vuelta a los LADA y a los trabant.

De hecho, YA es el país más pobre en sueldo medio de Europa, superando a Moldavia...


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

@AZmilitary1

_La empresa Meta entrega los datos de los usuarios prorrusos a los servicios especiales ucranianos.

Meta coopera con los servicios especiales ucranianos y fusiona activamente los datos de los usuarios de Facebook.

Por este motivo, varias decenas de activistas prorrusos fueron detenidos en Kharkiv




*I see you in hell, joputa*_


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (16 May 2022)

Durante todo el verano, fotos de Sanna Marin con ropa militar, sin duchar, con pintura de camuflaje en la cara y con bragas grandes de tejido termico. 

Finlandia, punta de lanza. La moza va a echar de menos las chupitas de cuero.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

EEUU alienta a Turquía a suministrar sus sistemas de armas S-400 rusos a Ucrania. La estrategia también es transcendental porque Washington sacó a Ankara del programa F-35 precisamente por haber comprado estos antimisiles


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (16 May 2022)

Fuck Putin.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Hace escasos segundos

_*Los primeros prisioneros de "Azovstal" deben llegar al sitio del batallón "Vostok" a las 17.30.El resultado de los acuerdos preliminares‼


*_


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Este conflicto surge de la ambición imperialista de Rusia por robarle tierras a territorios que creen de su propiedad, su falta de respeto por la soberanía de otros países, los tratados firmados, y en última instancia la vida humana.


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de Finlandia. Va a pasar de compartir 1.200 km de frontera con un país neutral a hacerlo con un país enemigo.
> 
> Jugada maestra de los fineses, claro que sí.



En todo caso la OTAN comparte esa frontera. Finlandia no está sola. 
Putin sí.
Ajedrez.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Julian no está contento y eso siempre es bueno para la civilización 

Fuerzas de invasión de la RUS, bombardeando la línea de defensa de la UKR en Zolote, oblast de Lugansk. El video también muestra a militares ucranianos, excavando bajo los escombros en busca de sus camaradas. Lo que los propagandistas de Putin no se dan cuenta: esto los distingue de los cobardes del RUS, que huyen.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En todo caso la OTAN comparte esa frontera. Finlandia no está sola.
> Putin sí.
> Ajedrez.



Claro, no está sola. Vamos, no dude usted que si Finlandia y Rusia entran en guerra los soldados españoles van a salir para allá como flechas, que meternos en guerra con Rusia es algo que nos interesa mucho a todos, claro que sí.

Aprovecho para recomendarle la lectura del artículo 5 del tratado de la OTAN, muy interesante.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Rusia pierde por que tenía 3 semanas. ¿Por que tenía 3 semanas? Por que se queda sin bombas y las sanciones van a ser terribles. Dicho por el experto este.
> Y la banda que lleva ni el club de la comedia. El Eurofighter es superior al SU35 por que en el catálogo pone que tiene más techo de altitud. Como el barón Rojo, a más alto mejor.
> Ni Dios sabe lo que pasaría en un enfrentamiento por qué nunca se han encontrado. Pero estos van a la Wikipedia y dictan sentencia con una seguridad pasmosa.
> 
> Este y los expertos de Demos Tv son un descojono. no aciertan nunca pero pelillos a la mar. A lo dicho, pecho. Nos olvidamos y a por la siguiente tonteria.



Combate 1 a 1 los Su tienen posibilidades, pero parece ser que en combates complejos de varios aviones se supone que ganarían los occidentales. Los pilotos occidentales llevan más entrenamiento (simulaciones) en ese tipo de combates.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este conflicto surge de la ambición imperialista de Rusia por robarle tierras a territorios que creen de su propiedad, su falta de respeto por la soberanía de otros países, los tratados firmados, y en última instancia la vida humana.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Esto es simplemente la Ley de la Reciprocidad que se esta aplicando! Por un lado se congelan los activos rusos en la UE, se expropian bienes del estado y personas fisicas tachadas como cercanas a regimen Putin y por otro lado bienes de las compañias europeas en Rusia pasan a ser rusas. Alguien esperaba otra cosa??


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He leído que el peor sitio para enfrentarse a la artillería es un bosque porque las explosiones provocan la destrucción de los árboles provocando miles de astillas que se convierten en proyectiles multiplicando los daños



En las batallas navales de la antiguedad eso era lo peor, estallaban los maderos de los barcos provocando autenticas carnicerías.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Institute for the Study of War: *es probable que Rusia haya abandonado el objetivo de rodear las unidades ucranianas desde Donetsk hasta Izium para completar la toma del Óblast de Luhansk.*

El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo en su informe del 15 de mayo que las fuerzas rusas continúan un esfuerzo coordinado para apoderarse de Sievierodonetsk, una ciudad en el óblast de Luhansk, desde el norte y el sur, y su comando probablemente priorizará la batalla de Sievierodonetsk en el futuro.

Los avances de Rusia a Sloviansk desde Izium se han ido reduciendo posiblemente debido al "ritmo lento de la operación ofensiva allí", se lee en el informe.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Jugada maestra de los fineses



Se pueden permitir una decisión como ésta a la vista de la debilidad e incapacidad mostrada por Rusia en Ucrania.
Si se han enfangado en Ukrolandia con el ejército profesional, imágínate cómo sería ahora mismo una invasión contra Finlandia que tiene un ejército especificamente preparado para resistir una invasión rusa.


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Igual piensan en un relanzamiento al estilo de la SGM, cuando Boeing pasó de fabricar una decena de aviones al año a cientos al mes. Mucho ha cambiado la cosa desde entonces, la tecnología necesita mano de oba especializada y robots. Buenos programadores y no generadores de bugs como lo que se ha visto en airbus. Y una barrera de entrada como no existía en aquella época, hoy montar una fábrica en Occidente es tarea que sólo pueden financiar grandes grupos, y no sé hasta qué punto están dispuestos a invertir las fortunas abracadabrantes que se necesitarían tras el aumento de barreras de entrada que han levantado desde los ochenta. Aún avalando el Estado laoperación, me temo que faltan millones para poder poner una industria militar eficiente y productiva en marcha, millones, gente y formación.



Sobre el papel (y sobre el terreno) hay bastantes más capacidad industrial en "occidente" que en Rusia. Por ese lado dudo que Rusia aguante una maratón armamentística.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Segundo vídeo que veo hoy con los ucranianos corriendo que se los lleva el viento.
> 
> Y eso teniendo en cuenta que son vídeos grabados por ellos resulta esclarecedor de la situación en el frente. Cuantos vídeos como estos no se están grabando o se decide no subirlos (porque a la propaganda no le gusta salir corriendo)



Lo que me enseñaron de crío sobre el stalking : Te metes por la vegetación y reptando. Por mucho que corras en terreno descubierto la bala, es más rápida que tú.

Además, siempre habrá quien elija la descubierta.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Zelenski hace lo que debe de hacer que no es otra cosa que conseguir todo lo que pueda para su país. Y Rusia corre mas riesgo de quedarse sin rusos que echar al horno que de quedarse sin chatarra soviética.


----------



## jimmyjump (16 May 2022)

Resumen del hilo: gilipollas de ambos bandos (tanto follaotan como follaputin) poniendo tweets que les interesan de usuarios que no los conoce ni su puta madre


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me quedo con esta reflexión:
> 
> *"Creo que los rusos tienen bien planeado este escenario. *
> _*Al no movilizar más fuerzas hacia Ucrania hacen creer
> ...



¿Seguro?. Yo creo que lo que hacen es muy difícil de explicar a los europeos la escalada que está deseando hacer OTAN porque Rusia además de tener lo que ellos sueñan les lleva fastidiando varias invasiones. Aun así ni la descarto porque a ver que follón vamos a tener cuando aparezca la factura "pa ná".

Además de la dificultad y encarecimiento de contratar soldados. Es el lugar más cómodo para Rusia para ir machacando a todo el que se le acerque, le está yendo de cine con las materias primas y con la ineptitud de la UE que se debilita sola.

China tiene que estar encantada también porque cuanto más dolores de cabeza les de Rusia más tiempo tiene para resolver Taiwan y preparar su economía para lo que se perfila en los próximos años.

Yo no sé si lo pretendían o han hecho de la necesidad virtud pero, oye, a caballo regalado no le mires el diente.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.



Y verás cuando suban los tipos de interes nos vamos a un -3% en un pis pas...


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Bloomberg: *Alemania detendrá las importaciones de petróleo ruso para fines de 2022, independientemente de las sanciones de la UE.*

Los esfuerzos de Alemania para llegar a un acuerdo con proveedores alternativos están progresando y el gobierno “confía en que puede resolver los problemas logísticos restantes dentro de los próximos seis a siete meses”, informó Bloomberg citando a funcionarios gubernamentales anónimos.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticia ucra de Azovstal: Ayer dos noticias. Parece que piensa intentar una liberación.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa se reunió con familiares cercanos de los defensores de Mariupol: contó los detalles de los intentos de rescate
> DOMINGO, 15 DE MAYO DE 2022, 21:15
> ...



La acería es un simbolo, a parte de lo que pueda o no pueda haber debajo, es un simbolo por eso le dan tanto bombo y por eso los rusos quieren machacarlo, les da esperanza a los Urkos...


----------



## orcblin (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sobre el papel (y sobre el terreno) hay bastantes más capacidad industrial en "occidente" que en Rusia. Por ese lado dudo que Rusia aguante una maratón armamentística.



hay más industria en occidente que en rusia eso no se discute...
lo que se puede discutir, es que las fábricas necesitan unos recursos en materias primas, que están muy caras y cada vez más, mientras que a los rusos le salen como a la cuarta o quinta parte del precio , y eso si occidente es capaz de comprarlo....
y ponerse a fabricar armas y dejar a la población sin comer, occidente no se puede permitir, y mucho menos por ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yoga no. Mejor esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059668
> 
> ...



Eso va a ir cambiando cada mes hacia abajo...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (16 May 2022)

@jimmyjump

 

No te pases; a Yago el de Cosas Militares, el que ha estallado, si que le conoce su madre; es la que le cocina, lava y plancha


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Mas sobre acuerdo evacuación heridos azovstal hace 3 minutos



AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1
-
1min
La evacuación de los heridos ha comenzado, hay problemas con el transporte, nuestra parte se pidió ayuda - para acelerar el proceso para proporcionar camillas adicionales-Alexander Khodakovsky


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 May 2022)

_El Ministro de Defensa sueco se reunirá hoy con el Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin en el Pentágono mientras Suecia y Finlandia se preparan para unirse a la OTAN. El parlamento sueco vota hoy. El estado de ánimo en Suecia y Finlandia ha cambiado drásticamente a favor de unirse a raíz de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

_


----------



## jimmyjump (16 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @jimmyjump
> 
> 
> 
> No te pases; a Yago el de Cosas Militares, el que ha estallado, si que le conoce su madre; es la que le cocina, lava y plancha



Se me olvidaba a zurullov traduciendo mensajes de Telegram rusos diciendo que en 3 días toman Kiev


----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Se pueden permitir una decisión como ésta a la vista de la debilidad e incapacidad mostrada por Rusia en Ucrania.
> Si se han enfangado en Ukrolandia con el ejército profesional, imágínate cómo sería ahora mismo una invasión contra Finlandia que tiene un ejército especificamente preparado para resistir una invasión rusa.



Claro, eso por no hablar de las nukes finlandesas. Jaja, los pobres rusos no tendrían ninguna oportunidad.

Si yo fuera la charopresidenta finesa ya estaría pensando en qué ponerme en el desfile victorioso de mis tropas en la Plaza Roja, claro que sí.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Dime una cosa desde tu pesimismo.

Realmente quien está perdiendo terreno, quien necesita 7 mil millones de dolares mensuales para funcionar, quien depende de que Occidente le de algo para seguir vivo, quien esta sufriendo una inflación que va a llevar a una recesión de tamaño biblico en un semestre, dime quien.

Porque yo no se si militarmente Rusia avanza o retrocede, gana o pierde. Pero Ucrania va con respiración asistida en cuanto no reciba oxigeno colapsa, Europa va caminito a un desastre economico apocaliptico y tu preocupado por si Rusia avanza o no avanza.

Deja de mirar el dedo, nosotros ya hemos perdido.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (16 May 2022)

@jimmyjump 

Zurullov es algun general ruso? En esa parte del mundo son todos muy fantasiosos, son eslavos. Bielorrusos, rusos, ucranianos.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

_Al comentar la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, Putin señaló que Rusia no tiene problemas con estos países, su entrada no supone una amenaza, sino que provocará una respuesta._

*Le faltó agregar ¿capisci?*


----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sobre el papel (y sobre el terreno) hay bastantes más capacidad industrial en "occidente" que en Rusia. Por ese lado dudo que Rusia aguante una maratón armamentística.



Sobre el papel, para fabricar un único Eurofighter hay que poner de acuerdo sólo a cuatro países, y llevar las piezas de uno a otro para el montaje final.

Un plan sin fisuras. Mientras tanto en España no podemos fabricar ni nuestros propios fusiles. Pero bueno, nada que el tradicional ardor guerrero español no pueda remediar.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

*Putin: "El objetivo de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en el espacio postsoviético es recoger materiales biológicos y estudiar las particularidades de la propagación de los virus"‼*
‼Putin: "El neonazismo ha hecho estragos en Ucrania durante mucho tiempo, ante lo cual el Occidente colectivo hace la vista gorda"‼

¿Es la primera vez que Putin se refiere directamente a los biolaboratorios?


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En todo caso la OTAN comparte esa frontera. Finlandia no está sola.
> Putin sí.
> Ajedrez.



Coño el panchi sionista jajaja

Toma se te ha caido esto.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu amada Rusia volverá a las oscuras épocas de la URSS de los 70, empobrecida y aislada, de vuelta a los LADA y a los trabant.
> 
> De hecho, YA es el país más pobre en sueldo medio de Europa, superando a Moldavia...



Cuando el año que viene te quedes sin trabajo y no tengas paro porque no habrá dinero para ello y la crisis económica devore a Europa, luego de eso vienes y nos cuentas lo de Rusia.

Aunque pensando un payaso como tu siempre tendrá faena en situaciones de depresión económica para que se rían de ti aquellos que no estén para muchas alegría.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Ukronazis a punto de rendirse definitivamente en Azovstal.

Se informa que la rendición de militantes heridos en Azovstal ya ha comenzado - de acuerdo con datos oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, hay sólo hasta 600 de ellos allí. ¿Cuánto va a ser entregado todavía no está claro. Es importante aclarar que son exactamente lo que se rindan. Esto no es una evacuación. Es posible que algunos de ellos más tarde pueden ser canjeados por nuestros prisioneros (esto es poco probable que se aplican a los militantes heridos Azov). O que no pueden cambiar. En general, estamos a la espera para el vídeo y las estadísticas.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

AZ OSINT anuncia que tiene información en tiempo real Alexander Khodakovsky de de lo que está pasando con la evacuación de heridos de Azovstal.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sobre el papel (y sobre el terreno) hay bastantes más capacidad industrial en "occidente" que en Rusia. Por ese lado dudo que Rusia aguante una maratón armamentística.



Sobre el terreno chino dirá usted.


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La acería es un simbolo, a parte de lo que pueda o no pueda haber debajo, es un simbolo por eso le dan tanto bombo y por eso los rusos quieren machacarlo, les da esperanza a los Urkos...



Más que símbolo es como el centro de Alepo, un nido de ratas de alta graduación militar.


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

McDonald's sale del mercado ruso, ha comenzado el proceso de venta del negocio ruso

McDonald's reanudará su trabajo en Rusia bajo una nueva marca a mediados de junio, conservando el equipo, la cadena de restaurantes y el menú.

Esto fue informado por TASS con referencia a una fuente en la empresa.
Seguirán vendiendo comida basura pero al menos el país del pederasta no verá ni un duro.
Fuero los eee.uu.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Leyendo los comentarios de MOA me resulto curioso nombrasen muchos de ellos el cambio de postura del analista Scott Ritter que en sus últimos análisis se muestra tan pesimista como usted. No se si su deriva esta influenciada por los análisis de tal personaje. Entre los muchos comentarios que intentaban explicar su cambio de rumbo destaco uno, el cual achaca a su pasado militar el origen de su pesimismo...creo usted tiene paralelismos....

" Ritter se está impacientando. Él es, después de todo, un infante de marina, entrenado en la tradición estadounidense de "guerra". Así que tiene hambre de una guerra "real", sin guantes. Putin, sin embargo, tiene toda la razón al insistir en que no se trata de una "guerra" como piensa la mayor parte del mundo; es una operación especial, con énfasis en "especial". "Occidente" piensa en "guerra" y piensa en Dresden, Hiroshima, Fallujah, o tal vez Vietnam. Pero Ucrania es culturalmente rusa, excepto tal vez Galicia. E incluso Galicia es menos diferente del ruso que, digamos, Arkansas es del estado de Nueva York o Nuevo México. Putin ve un conflicto cuya resolución no puede ser sólo militar"


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Llevas desde el principio de la operación con los mismos mensajes... No sé si te has dado cuenta de ello.
> Rusia está donde tiene que estar, esperando la estrategia de la OTAN y CONTROLANDO todos los territorios que ha tomado.
> Relájate y disfruta de las desnazificación de Ucrania.



A Rusia en realidad no le importan los nazis. Ha habido nazis desde el Maidán, y Rusia no ha intervenido.

Rusia, aunque técnicamente es el agresor, en realidad ha *reaccionado* a la operación que Ucrania iba a emprender en el Donbass, *y que luego hubiese continuado hacia abajo hasta Crimea*. Incluso si Ucrania no hubiese invadido Crimea, el mero establecimiento de sistemas de armas en toda la costa del Donbass ya la deja muy cercada. Ese detalle es lo verdaderamente importante. En esa situación Rusia podía permitirse perder el Donbass, pero no puede permitirse perder Crimea o dejar en manos del enemigo la posibilidad de neutralizarla en cualquier momento, porque entonces Rusia pierde la proyección en el mediterráneo, y deja tiradas Argelia y Siria, aparte de dejar el control de los estrechos a la anglada en exclusiva. Así que tiene que conservar Crimea y garantizar su seguridad como sea. Y para apuntalar Crimea es muy conveniente tener acceso por tierra desde el Donbass. 

La "operación especial" consiste en eliminar la capacidad de las fuerzas armadas ukras de tomar o amenazar Crimea. Eso podría ya haberse conseguido. Las mejores tropas ukras están ya fuera de juego. Ahora mismo el ejército ukro no podría emprender una ofensiva semejante. Pero esto no es sostenible en el tiempo, porque Ucrania está reclutando muy rápidamente, y recibe armas de occidente. Pero por otra parte no se puede rearmar y reorganizar en condiciones mientras está enfrascada en la guerra, porque los reclutas son bastante malos, y las armas buenas necesitan entrenamiento.

Ahora mismo Rusia busca *pactar*, mientras mientras presenta una correosa ocupación "low cost" a la Siria. En los pactos la prioridad va a ser el reconocimiento y aseguramiento de Crimea, todo lo demás va a ser secundario, y no se extrañen los partidarios de Rusia de que se devuelva territorio ocupado, o de que se intercambien prisioneros ucronazis.
Ucrania por contra necesitaría una oleada masiva de tropas medianamente capaces para barrer la ocupación Rusa, lo cual es teóricamente posible dado el reducido número de invasores. Los países occidentales le cuentan cuentos al liderazgo ucraniano de que esto es posible, cuando en realidad persiguen su propia agenda (muy a largo plazo) de desgastar a Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando el año que viene te quedes sin trabajo y no tengas paro porque no habrá dinero para ello y la crisis económica devore a Europa, luego de eso vienes y nos cuentas lo de Rusia.
> 
> Aunque pensando un payaso como tu siempre tendrá faena en situaciones de depresión económica para que se rían de ti aquellos que no estén para muchas alegría.



No leo a ninguno pero por lo que deduzco, acaba de entrar el turno de tarde. 

Tenéis ganado el cielo.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Institute for the Study of War: *es probable que Rusia haya abandonado el objetivo de rodear las unidades ucranianas desde Donetsk hasta Izium para completar la toma del Óblast de Luhansk.*
> 
> El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo en su informe del 15 de mayo que las fuerzas rusas continúan un esfuerzo coordinado para apoderarse de Sievierodonetsk, una ciudad en el óblast de Luhansk, desde el norte y el sur, y su comando probablemente priorizará la batalla de Sievierodonetsk en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Todos los estudios occidentales.

Es probable, probablemente, posiblemente (Así tambien hago yo informes)

Lo que sabemos desde fuentes ucras.

Ucrania ha movilizado a todos los varones entre 18 y 60 años.
Ucrania dice que necesita tanques (cuando teoricamente han entrado menos tanques rusos de los que Ucrania tenía antes de la guerra).
Rusia no ha movilizado reservistas.
Hemos visto un batallon dirigido por un teniente segundo (que fue al frente sin acabar la formación ANTES del comienzo de la invasión) mandando a la mayoria mayores de 40

PD: Me gustaria que igual que estiman todos las bajas de Rusia, estimaran tambien las de Ucrania


----------



## Mabuse (16 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> McDonald's sale del mercado ruso, ha comenzado el proceso de venta del negocio ruso
> 
> McDonald's reanudará su trabajo en Rusia bajo una nueva marca a mediados de junio, conservando el equipo, la cadena de restaurantes y el menú.
> 
> ...



Operación fanta debería llamarse ¿no?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Compadezco a los superiores que tuviste mientras estabas en activo.


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>





vettonio dijo:


> @AZmilitary1
> 
> _La empresa Meta entrega los datos de los usuarios prorrusos a los servicios especiales ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Contubernio descarado entre sionstas y nazis.Manda huevos...


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Segunda noticia Ucra sobre Mariupol. Se ponen la venda antes de la herida

Los ocupantes rusos en Mariupol preparan la mayor falsedad sobre la "destrucción de la ciudad por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania" - el asesor del alcalde

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - LUNES, 16 DE MAYO DE 2022, 13:36

Rusia está preparando el mayor "testimonio de testigos" falsos en Mariupol de que la ciudad de Mariupol fue destruida por los militares ucranianos.

Fuente: Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol en Telegram

Detalles: Los testimonios serán preparados por escrito por los residentes de Mariupol que permanecen en la ciudad.

Para llevar a cabo dicha operación, los ocupantes rusos anunciaron el inicio de la inscripción para la indemnización por la vivienda destruida y/o la pérdida de un familiar. La tarifa por la vivienda es de medio millón de rublos (aproximadamente 6.000 USD), y por un familiar fallecido - tres millones de rublos. (aproximadamente 33.000 USD)

El registro de las solicitudes de indemnización se realiza en los locales de la Escuela №9. Sin embargo, al presentar una declaración escrita, los residentes de Mariupol deben declarar que la propiedad fue "destruida por el ejército ucraniano" y que los familiares fueron "asesinados por el ejército ucraniano."

En ausencia o negación de tal afirmación, los ocupantes rusos informan de que no habrá indemnización. Debido a la presión psicológica y al estado de bloqueo informativo, los esperanzados residentes de Mariupol están presentando solicitudes con la reclamación requerida, señala Andryushchenko.

Cita: "Como resultado, *Rusia recibe decenas de miles de 'testimonios' escritos sobre las 'atrocidades del Ejército Ucraniano'. Se utilizarían para influir en la opinión internacional, se les daría amplia publicidad a través de los canales de los medios de comunicación de propaganda estatal [en ruso] que siguen operando en el territorio de la Unión Europea."*

En realidad, *la aplicación de tales compensaciones no es posible. Rusia tendría que gastar al menos 2.500 millones de dólares sólo para cumplir estas promesas a los residentes de Mariupol. En el estado actual de la economía rusa eso es imposible".*


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Esto es de un foro muy heavy pero...como hay nombres a ver si se confirma:

Los generales capturados incluyen al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto Mark A. Milley, el comandante del Comando Europeo de los EE. UU. Tod D. Wolters, el comandante del Comando Espacial de los EE. UU. James H. Dickinson, el director general de correos de los EE. UU. Louis DeJoy y, del lado británico, el mariscal de campo. Bernard Law Montgomery.

Troleo máximo. Ni siquiera está el nombre que se lleva rumoreando durante bastantes días.


----------



## El_Suave (16 May 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser interpretado:
> 
> Leyendo estos dos comentarios da la impresion de 50% posibilidades para WWIII y 50% cambio , más o menos, "pacífico" (sin nukes).
> 
> ...



Lo que "El Mercader dijo" tiene todas las papeletas para ser lo que termine sucediendo.

Ese historiador que había estudiado los imperios en decadencia seguramente olvidó que a día de hoy lo de "cambio mediante guerra final que finiquita al imperio decadente", significa finiquitar al decadente, al aspirante, a los neutrales, a los observadores, ...y a la madre que nos parió a todos.

Por cierto, Forocoches igual que siempre, ¿no?.


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Claro, eso por no hablar de las nukes finlandesas. Jaja, los pobres rusos no tendrían ninguna oportunidad.



Ahora mismo si intentaran invadir a Finlandia con unos 150.000 hombres como han hecho en Ucrania, se estampan. Finlandia les resiste incluso en solitario. Dentro de la OTAN ya están más que a salvo.
Aparte ojo con Finlandia que tiene un ejército capaz y el país lleno de bunkers. No es un meme como los países bálticos.


----------



## LIRDISM (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No he visto el mi-24


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto es de un foro muy heavy pero...como hay nombres a ver si se confirma:
> 
> Los generales capturados incluyen al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto Mark A. Milley, el comandante del Comando Europeo de los EE. UU. Tod D. Wolters, el comandante del Comando Espacial de los EE. UU. James H. Dickinson, el director general de correos de los EE. UU. Louis DeJoy y, del lado británico, el mariscal de campo. Bernard Law Montgomery.




Hoooosssstiassss!!!


----------



## Gotthard (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> del lado británico, el mariscal de campo. Bernard Law Montgomery.



¿En serio?


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hoooosssstiassss!!!



CUIDADO, que la fuente es muy incierta. Solo lo he puesto por si aparecen, al menos trazas, en otros sitios que se controlan por aquí y lo voy a borrar si no sale nada, aviso


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto es de un foro muy heavy pero...como hay nombres a ver si se confirma:
> 
> Los generales capturados incluyen al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto Mark A. Milley, el comandante del Comando Europeo de los EE. UU. Tod D. Wolters, el comandante del Comando Espacial de los EE. UU. James H. Dickinson, el director general de correos de los EE. UU. Louis DeJoy y, del lado británico, el mariscal de campo. Bernard Law Montgomery.



No puede ser verdad... jojojo

En el cargo desde 2019


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

Esto no ocurriría nunca, porque entonces vuelan los nukes.
El problema es que te plante la OTAN unos radares y unas bases en Finlandia. Eso es una buena amenaza, no de momento, pero sí en el futuro si hubiera un desmoronamiento del gobierno ruso, o si se inventase algo que de un plumazo haga los nukes rusos ineficaces.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> ¿En serio?



¿Loco? por el foro que es, puede ser una empanada total.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No leo a ninguno pero por lo que deduzco, acaba de entrar el turno de tarde.
> 
> Tenéis ganado el cielo.



Si fiel a su cita a las 12:00 entra gaviotón...

A mi me hace reír, es el bufón del foro, si no fuera por eso hace semanas que estaría en el gulag...


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> CUIDADO, que la fuente es muy incierta. Solo lo he puesto por si aparecen, al menos trazas, en otros sitios que se controlan por aquí y lo voy a borrar si no sale nada, aviso



Vale, vale..

pero el rumor es la antesala de la noticia


JJJaajajajjaaj que me despollo


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vale, vale..
> 
> pero el rumor es la antesala de la noticia
> 
> ...



O una troleada sideral, no lo descartes. No sé ni de que lado anda el que publica...


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto es de un foro muy heavy pero...como hay nombres a ver si se confirma:
> 
> Los generales capturados incluyen al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto Mark A. Milley, el comandante del Comando Europeo de los EE. UU. Tod D. Wolters, el comandante del Comando Espacial de los EE. UU. James H. Dickinson, el director general de correos de los EE. UU. Louis DeJoy y, del lado británico, el mariscal de campo. *Bernard Law Montgomery.*




Y éste quien es algun hijo de Monty???


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

Se sabe algo de los fraguel? Tan rindiéndose o siguen de juerga en las catacumbas festejando eurovisión?


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> O una troleada sideral, no lo descartes. No sé ni de que lado anda el que publica...



Vale, pero si se confirma cuando se confirme el scoop es tuyo.


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

Muy buen análisis de Gleb Bazov que pone claro que la propaganda occidental es un reflejo distorsionado de lo que ocurre en realidad, lo he copiado de su Telegram lo he traducido y revisado y os lo pongo aquí









Mundos para-lelos y La Horrible Realidad™


Gleb Bazov ha publicado en su canal de Telegram este interesante artículo que reproduzco, el título son frases sarcásticas habituales mías, para expresar la desconexión que hay entre la realidad al…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vale, pero si se confirma cuando se confirme el scoop es tuyo.



Me conformo con que no me encinteis y me deis con él.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

*Zelenski destituye al jefe de Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial*
dw.com - Hace 13 h


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto es de un foro muy heavy pero...como hay nombres a ver si se confirma:
> 
> Los generales capturados incluyen al presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto Mark A. Milley, el comandante del Comando Europeo de los EE. UU. Tod D. Wolters, el comandante del Comando Espacial de los EE. UU. James H. Dickinson, el director general de correos de los EE. UU. Louis DeJoy y, del lado británico, el mariscal de campo*. Bernard Law Montgomery.*



¿A Eisenhower no le han hecho prisionero también?

¿Y Churchill que opina de todo esto?

Menos troleos, por favor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen análisis de Gleb Bazov que pone claro que la propaganda occidental es un reflejo distorsionado de lo que ocurre en realidad, lo he copiado de su Telegram lo he traducido y revisado y os lo pongo aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchas gracias


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

usa estan usando ucrania para extender los virus


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Uhhhhh me he metido en un sitio buscando al Tod Walters que he tenido que salir por patas...


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora mismo si intentaran invadir a Finlandia con unos 150.000 hombres como han hecho en Ucrania, se estampan. Finlandia les resiste incluso en solitario. Dentro de la OTAN ya están más que a salvo.
> Aparte ojo con Finlandia que tiene un ejército capaz y el país lleno de bunkers. No es un meme como los países bálticos.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si Rusia entre en Finlandia con 150.000 hombres como ha entrado en Ucrania esta claro que perderia pero.

Finlandia no está llena de rusos y pro-rusos como la zona que Rusia está intentando conquistar.
Seria más lógico una operación como la de la OTAN en Belgrado (80 dias de bombardeo a civiles, a infraestructuras, sin agua corriente, sin luz, sin internet)
Y si quisieran entrar, seria como EEUU en Irak.
Y Finlandia tampoco es el pais de los años 40. SIendo uno de los paises con mayores tasas de suicidios del mundo. ¿como afectaria una guerra?


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Zelenski destituye al jefe de Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial*
> dw.com - Hace 13 h



Pero vamos a ver otanicos, NO VA GANANDO UCRANIA LA GUERRA ?, PORQUE DESTITUYEN A LOS MANDOS?, que alguien lo explique.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (16 May 2022)

Se os ha olvidado que entre los generales capturado, también están Patton y Bradley.


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Tod Walters

*Tod Daniel Wolters*[1] (nacido el 13 de octubre de 1960) es un general de cuatro estrellas de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos que actualmente se desempeña como comandante del Comando Europeo de los Estados Unidos. Al mismo tiempo, se desempeña como Comandante Supremo Aliado de la OTAN en Europa (SACEUR)


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buen análisis de Gleb Bazov que pone claro que la propaganda occidental es un reflejo distorsionado de lo que ocurre en realidad, lo he copiado de su Telegram lo he traducido y revisado y os lo pongo aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amigo.... ahora ando por letonia ... pero hace años estaba en feodosia como recordaras

desde occidente son incapaces de entender este lado del mundo...

hasta que los foreros otanicoa del.foro no se hayan chupado una misa de reaurreccion en kiev o moscu a las 11 dd la noche hasta las 3 de la madrugada....

nadie en ucrania o rusia ea occidental... los ukros solo usan la ventaja que se les ofrece pero desprecian la forma de vida occidental

estan usando a los otanicos para pillar... como hacen siempre... son el.lazarillo de tormes version eslava


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Se os ha olvidado que entre los generales capturado, también están Patton y Bradley.



Y Sherman, McArthur... y hasta el sable de Custer.

Como se confirme...

Quizás nunca ocurra.

Sigamos buscando


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> amigo.... ahora ando por letonia ... pero hace años estaba en feodosia como recordaras
> 
> desde occidente son incapaces de entender este lado del mundo...
> 
> ...



Yo me chupé una por el rito visigodo, mas que nada por interés cultural pues soy agnóstico los pares, y ateo los impares. Mi mujer resoplaba y yo: aguanta un poco más...


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ucrania es incapaz de recaudar impuestos y financiar a su gobierno y ejército.



No es problema. Lo paga USA con dinero Alemán. De momento tienen gasolina hasta Septiembre.



Zhukov dijo:


> Rusia sigue utilizando esencialmente la misma agrupación militar que utilizó al principio



Básicamente el ejército ruso casi al completo . Sí, técnicamente es la misma agrupación. Aunque en cuanto a personal, en teoría la primera oleada (la buena) ya ha sido rotada tras sufrir bajas. Ahora está operando una segunda con los una mezcla de unidades profesionales y carne de cañón mercenaria, al estilo de la resistencia Siria. Es suficiente para dar problemas en el Donbass, pero no es una amenaza para el resto de Ucrania. Sin movilización general no hay amenaza creíble.



Zhukov dijo:


> Por qué se les permite a los ucranianos recuperar territorio: esa es una cuestión de política, táctica y estrategia que no es adecuada para esta discusión y que se responde mejor en otros lugares.



Se permite porque para empezar no hay tropas rusas en número suficiente, y porque el objetivo no es invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (16 May 2022)

Evacuan a los heridos, serán tratados como prisioneros. Nada de terceros países ni corredor a otras zonas


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uhhhhh me he metido en un sitio buscando al Tod Walters que he tenido que salir por patas...





Zhukov dijo:


> ¿A Eisenhower no le han hecho prisionero también?
> 
> ¿Y Churchill que opina de todo esto?
> 
> Menos troleos, por favor.



Han subido la apuesta, ahora van para doce. Cuando metan a toda la plantilla quizás tengamos a unos pocos subalternos, como la pedrea en la lotería.

Pero con el ruido que se ha montado quizás hasta acierten y... siempre podemos romper con el cucharón con ellos por armar tanto escándalo pa ná..

PD: Hazle caso a Zhukov


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

Mal empieza la semana para el otanfato


----------



## lapetus (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Finlandia no está llena de rusos y pro-rusos como la zona que Rusia está intentando conquistar.



Eso añade unos 50000 combatientes más, pero no son tropas de primera como sí lo son las tropas profesionales rusas. Tampoco tienen mucho material pesado ni armas top.


pemebe dijo:


> Seria más lógico una operación como la de la OTAN en Belgrado (80 dias de bombardeo a civiles, a infraestructuras, sin agua corriente, sin luz, sin internet)



Aquello fué una operación de cambio de régimen, que los rusos no han intentado en serio en Ucrania. Hicieron la alocada carrera hacia Kiev a ver si colaba y huía el actor, pero no coló. Así que la cosa en Kiev ya quedó como mera distracción a ver si los ukros desplazaban tropas del Donbass para reforzar la capital, y francamente creo que tampoco coló. Las ciudades grandes son muy difíciles de tomar, incluso siendo un paquete como defensor las puedes aguantar.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Compadezco a los superiores que tuviste mientras estabas en activo.




Con los superiores la gente cierra el pico.
Yo compadezco a los subordinados.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Zelenski destituye al jefe de Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial*
> dw.com - Hace 13 h











Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial


Kiev no ofreció las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura



www.abc.es






El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha *destituido al comandante de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial* de las Fuerzas Armadas, Yurii Halushkin, y nombró en su lugar al general de división Ihor Tantsiura, ha informado este domingo la agencia Ukrinform y recogido por EFE.
Los decretos con ambas decisiones, de las que no se ha dado más información, se han publicado en la web del presidente ucraniano, según la agencia local.

Resulta que vas ganando, que has echado a los Rusos de Kiev y Krakov y cambias al jefe de las Fuerzad de Defensa Territorial. *Eso me suena a Hitler cuando alguien le daba malas noticias le destituía* (ejemplo Rusia, batalla de Moscú)


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si Rusia entre en Finlandia con 150.000 hombres como ha entrado en Ucrania esta claro que perderia pero.
> 
> Finlandia no está llena de rusos y pro-rusos como la zona que Rusia está intentando conquistar.
> Seria más lógico una operación como la de la OTAN en Belgrado (80 dias de bombardeo a civiles, a infraestructuras, sin agua corriente, sin luz, sin internet)
> ...



Leñe, cualquiera te deja a ti el teléfono rojo. Si que eres de gatillo fácil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 May 2022)

_El Ministerio de Defensa anunció un acuerdo con las fuerzas ucranianas en #Azovstal para trasladar a los soldados heridos de la fábrica a un centro médico en el Donetsk controlado por los separatistas._


----------



## manodura79 (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



No sé si usan el mismo molde pero parece un "analista" de fútbol. Igual es que se buscan modelos con los que la borregada se sienta identificado. 
Ya cuando compara la resistencia rusa y la posterior ofensiva durante la segunda guerra mundial con lo de ahora ya es para mear y no echar gota. Los rusos pudieron contraatacar porque tenían infinitas fuerzas para mandar a la picadora de carne. No creo que los ucranianos, con todo el abastecimiento OTAN posible puedan montar un contraataque en el corto o mediano plazo. A menos que la OTAN esté dispuesta a poner los muertos sobre la mesa.


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)

Rusia no revela quién es este oficial estadounidense que fue capturado de #Azovstal y llevado a Rusia
Se rumorea que este oficial bien podría ser el general de división Roger Cloutier, comandante en servicio de la OTAN que estaba con el batallón Azov antes de que comenzara la guerra.


LOS SIRIOS ESTÁN AQUÍ
los famosos cazadores de ISIS que acabaron con ISIS de Siria vistos en el campo de batalla de #Donbass incrustados con aliados rusos


Idioma ruso restaurado en las escuelas de #Mariupol #Kherson


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo me chupé una por el rito visigodo, mas que nada por interés cultural pues soy agnóstico los pares, y ateo los impares. Mi mujer resoplaba y yo: aguanta un poco más...




a mi me vino una rusita muy mona a decirme que dejara de chatear en burbuja en la iglesia... mientras cantaban el.cristo cristo cristo etc....

2 de la.madrugada... me queria abrir las venas


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno...
> 
> Mal empieza la semana para el otanfato



Subieron mucho los intereses., después bajaron un poco y a ver que hacen ahora. Exito ha sido seguro pero el petróleo es bastante inestable y por tanto la moneda va a serlo también.

Si se contrae la economía también lo notarán pero oye tiene más cosas que pueden balancear. Lo que está claro es que ha sido la mejor batalla de la operación especial.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa anunció un acuerdo con las fuerzas ucranianas en #Azovstal para trasladar a los soldados heridos de la fábrica a un centro médico en el Donetsk controlado por los separatistas._




y estos son los rusos malos malotes

ay ay ay ay europa... que los ingleses siempre NOS HAN QUERIDO JODER !!!


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Fotón.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial
> 
> 
> Kiev no ofreció las razones de la destitución del comandante Yurii Halushkin, quien será relevado en el cargo por el general de división Ihor Tantsiura
> ...




todo normal y bien cuando vas ganando la guerra

jajajajjaja


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

La situación en Ucrania y Donbass ahora:

Más de 1,3 millones de personas llegaron desde Ucrania y Donbass a Rusia;
Los convoyes económicos para el envío de mercancías comenzaron a formarse en la región de Jersón;
Ucrania inicia causas penales contra quienes, tras la llegada de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, continuaron realizando su trabajo en la región de Jersón, incluidos médicos y maestros;
El personal militar ruso entregó 55 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de la región de Melitopol;
Los militares rusos desminaron el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de la central térmica en la RPL;
Diez soldados ucranianos con banderas blancas salieron de Azovstal hacia los soldados de la RPD.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

El Departamento de Estado de EEUU cree que Ucrania puede unirse a la OTAN bajo la "vía rápida".

Ucrania puede convertirse en miembro de la OTAN sin necesidad de implementar el Plan de Acción de Membresía. Así lo aseguró la Encargada de Negocios de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania, Christina Quinn.

“El Plan de Acción de Membresía nunca ha sido un requisito legal para unirse a la OTAN, lo que significa que Ucrania también puede unirse a la Alianza sin un MAP”, dijo Queen.

Según ella, en la actualidad, Ucrania cumple en gran medida los requisitos para los candidatos a la membresía en la Alianza y, por lo tanto, tiene todas las posibilidades de seguir el camino de Finlandia y Suecia y obtener el derecho a unirse al bloque político-militar.

A pesar de las declaraciones de la diplomática estadounidense, la dirección de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte ha subrayado en reiteradas ocasiones que no está prevista la participación directa de tropas de la OTAN en el conflicto ucraniano. Lo mismo fue confirmado por el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden.

Cabe señalar que garantizar el estatus de no bloque de Kiev es uno de los objetivos principales de la operación especial llevada a cabo en Ucrania para desmilitarizar y desnazificar.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Este es el aspecto del corredor humanitario cerca de Azovstal para los militares ucranianos heridos, con autobuses y ambulancias esperándolos.

El primer grupo de heridos de Azovstal es de 51 personas. El proceso es lento, están siendo llevados en camillas a través de los escombros y aún no han sido llevados al puente donde están los autobuses.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48819

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## piru (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Ninguna. Aquí otra de sus cagadas. Dice que el equipamiento en pontones es escaso ¿El ejercito ruso va escaso de pontones? Rusia tiene ríos enormes, entre ellos el VOLGA que es el más largo de Europa y en la mayor parte de su trayecto tiene anchuras kilométricas. No sé cuántos pontones tendrán pero seguro más que de sobra para cruzar los 50m de ese río por 200 sitios a la vez.

Esa tontería me recuerda a la del ejhperto que predijo que a los rusos se les iban a congelar los motores de los camiones en la ola de frío de marzo.

Pero les funciona porque cuanto peor hablen de los rusos más les llaman de la tele.



Minuto 7:


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

Se ha introducido un régimen de silencio en la zona de Azovstal y se ha abierto un corredor humanitario 
Se ha alcanzado un acuerdo con la parte ucraniana sobre la retirada de los heridos de Azovstal - el Ministerio de Defensa ruso‼
AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no revela quién es este oficial estadounidense que fue capturado de #Azovstal y llevado a Rusia
> Se rumorea que este oficial bien podría ser el general de división Roger Cloutier, comandante en servicio de la OTAN que estaba con el batallón Azov antes de que comenzara la guerra.
> 
> 
> ...




los rusos estan yendo de menos a mas y cada vez se nota que putin ahora si esta usando el.ejercito profesional y duro

simultaneamente el discurso occidental.es mas miedoso...

lo siento chicos MARICONES OTANICOS pero no hay ejercito capaz de enfrentarse al ruso en el mundo... cuando crees que vas ganando te sacan una leva de 1 millon de soldados NO GAYS

PREGUNTAD A HITLER


----------



## manodura79 (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si Rusia entre en Finlandia con 150.000 hombres como ha entrado en Ucrania esta claro que perderia pero.
> 
> Finlandia no está llena de rusos y pro-rusos como la zona que Rusia está intentando conquistar.
> Seria más lógico una operación como la de la OTAN en Belgrado (80 dias de bombardeo a civiles, a infraestructuras, sin agua corriente, sin luz, sin internet)
> ...



Creo que es muy temprano para empinar el codo. ¿De verdad piensan que porque Finlandia se meta en la OTAN ya a Putin se le calienta la cabeza y ordena una invasión? Por favor seamos serios. 
Durante más de 70 años la frontera con los comunistas la marcaba una calle en Berlín. Una calle. 
Finlandia puede unirse a la OTAN tranquilamente que nadie la va a invadir. Ahora bien, que se preparen para tener a un país militarizado al 100%. Presupuesto infinito para defensa y vivir constantemente en un estrés que no es compatible con la sociedad de amanerados en la que vivimos. Si ellos están dispuestos a pagar ese precio, pues adelante.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

La rendición será masiva. Se dice que sólo el primer grupo de prisioneros es de 51. Al parecer, habrá más de un lote.
Hoy, el fondo de intercambio de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército de la DNR aumentará significativamente.

Por supuesto, los criminales de guerra deben ser juzgados, no intercambiados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48818

_¿A ver cuantos asesores OTAN intentan camuflar entre los heridos?_


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

55min
Durante la operación especial en Ucrania, se obtuvieron pruebas documentales de que los componentes de las armas biológicas fueron, de hecho, creados en las inmediaciones de nuestras fronteras".

AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1
-
55min
Su principal tarea es recoger material biológico y estudiar para sus propios fines las particularidades de la propagación de virus y enfermedades peligrosas.
Mostrar este hilo
AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1
-
55min
Como saben, *el Pentágono ha creado decenas de laboratorios y centros especializados en nuestra región común. No se dedican a prestar asistencia práctica a la población de los países donde han iniciado sus actividades.*


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Con los superiores la gente cierra el pico.
> Yo compadezco a los subordinados.



A mí me quedó claro, cuando hice la mili, que todo militar que se precie raja de sus superiores, da igual su empleo, escala, arma o especialidad, pero Lacano tiene que ser excepcional, visto su desempeño en el hilo.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Se informa de que los combates han comenzado en la zona de Nueva York.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48817


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no revela quién es este oficial estadounidense que fue capturado de #Azovstal y llevado a Rusia
> Se rumorea que este oficial bien podría ser el general de división Roger Cloutier, comandante en servicio de la OTAN que estaba con el batallón Azov antes de que comenzara la guerra.
> 
> 
> ...




veis ???
se conquista y da tiempo en una semana a poner un sistema eduucativo sin LGBT NI MIERDAS y los niños felices 

ah y eso que no es una guerra civil.. igualito que usa en afganistan


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Todos los heridos de Azovstal son llevados a Novoazovsk.

Los representantes militares ucranianos bloqueados en Azovstal en Mariupol han llegado a un acuerdo sobre el traslado de los heridos, se ha impuesto un régimen de silencio y se ha abierto un corredor humanitario para que los soldados ucranianos heridos sean trasladados a un hospital en Novoazovsk (DNR) - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Si se sacan todos, son + 600-650 prisioneros.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48816


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A mí me quedó claro, cuando hice la mili, que todo militar que se precie raja de sus superiores, da igual su empleo, escala, arma o especialidad, pero Lacano tiene que ser excepcional, visto su desempeño en el hilo.



Se rajaba de los superiores pero no delante de los superiores.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

jajajjaja
todos los paises pdoductores al ver la fuerza de rusia se ponen detras de ella y abandonan a USA

OCCIDENTE ESTA ACABADO


APRENDED RUSO !!!!! YA


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Hungría no apoyará un embargo sobre el petróleo ruso porque no ha recibido una propuesta digna en las negociaciones sobre el tema que lleve a Budapest a reconsiderar su posición.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48815


----------



## Abstenuto (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sobre el papel (y sobre el terreno) hay bastantes más capacidad industrial en "occidente" que en Rusia. Por ese lado dudo que Rusia aguante una maratón armamentística.



Se te olvida el precio de las materias primas, eso eleva los costes de un modo brutal. Y en la maratón armamentística se da por descontado que los precios van a estar por las nubes. Rusia puede fabricar a bajo coste

En armas estratégicas Rusia ya ha hecho los deberes.

En armamento convencional tienen material de la era soviética para aburrir, que puede ser actualizado. Por ejemplo, los tanques y otros vehículos blindados ya están construidos. Tiene más de 6.000 T-90 y unos 11.000 tanques en total.

Tendrá que sustituir algunos componentes, no sé si será tarea fácil. Supongo que con colaboración china puede sortear dificultades

No veo mal a Rusia en la carrera de armamento. Parte con ventaja en algunas áreas


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Leñe, cualquiera te deja a ti el teléfono rojo. Si que eres de gatillo fácil.



No creo que pase. No deseo que pase. Espero que Europa recapacite y hable con Rusia.

De hecho Rusia tendria otros objetivos más lógicos como las republicas balticas y polonia (Para unir Kaliningrado con el resto de la federación Rusa) y tampoco creo que pase.

Pero no es Rusia quien me preocupa. Me preocupan mucho más *EEUU y China* y es más probable que estalle entre China y EEUU por un territorio que oficialmente (en la ONU) reconoce que pertenece a China y sin embargo arma.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Dólar 62

t.me/boris_rozhin/48814


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La rendición será masiva. Se dice que sólo el primer grupo de prisioneros es de 51. Al parecer, habrá más de un lote.
> Hoy, el fondo de intercambio de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército de la DNR aumentará significativamente.
> 
> Por supuesto, los criminales de guerra deben ser juzgados, no intercambiados.
> ...



Esos habrían tratado de sacarlos con con la ONU, ¿no?


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania a las 15.00 horas del 16 de mayo de 2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z*
@voenkorKotenok:
1.
*Mariupol*.
Tras la última etapa del asalto a Azovstal, los combates se han trasladado directamente al territorio de la planta. Hoy, el enemigo ha salido a negociar la rendición de uno de los grupos que quiere entregar a sus heridos para mantenerlos con vida. La propia planta sigue siendo bombardeada activamente.
2.
*Zaporozhye*.
No hay cambios en la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Hulyaipole. Un intento de ataque de las AFU cerca de Malynivka acabó en fracaso y con grandes pérdidas. La lucha aquí es de naturaleza posicional en todo el camino desde Gulyaypol hasta Velyka Novoselovka. El enemigo traslada parte de sus reservas de Zaporizhzhya a Donbass, donde la situación de la agrupación de Severodonetsk se deteriora fuertemente.
3.
*Ugledar.*
Continúan los intensos combates cerca de Novomikhailovka y Ugledar. El enemigo sigue manteniendo las defensas y los puntos clave que cubren la carretera Marinka-Kurakhovo.
4.
*Marinka*.
No hay avances serios en el pueblo. La lucha aquí es de naturaleza puramente posicional.
5.
*Avdiivka*.
Continúa la ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas al norte de Avdiivka. Novoselovka-2 está tomada. La ruta Avdeevka-Konstantinovka está cortada. El suministro de Avdeevka se dirige ahora a través de Orlovka. También después de la limpieza de Troitskoye, la lucha por la captura de Nueva York ha comenzado.
6.
*LNR*.
Los combates continúan en la zona de Kamyshevakha, al norte de Popasna. También se lucha por Toshkivka. Hay intentos de entrar en el flanco y la retaguardia de las zonas fortificadas de Gorske y Zolote. Los combates continúan en las afueras de Severodonetsk y al oeste de Lysychansk, cerca de Privolya y Bilogorovka. Por razones políticas, el enemigo no quiere retirarse de Severodonetsk, por lo que continúa el traslado de reservas desde Artemivosk hacia Soledar para mantener la principal ruta de suministro de la agrupación de Severodonetsk.
7.
*Izyum*.
Los combates continúan cerca de Kamyshevakha, Kurulka y Dolghenka. El enemigo sigue intentando tensar el flanco de nuestra agrupación al noroeste de Izyum, forzando el Seversky Donets. En la dirección de Slavyansk las tropas tomaron Drobyshevo y tomaron Krasny Liman en un semicírculo. El frente también se acercó a Sviatogorsk. El enemigo podría retirarse pronto detrás de Seversky Donets para reforzar el frente al norte de Slavyansk. También se observa el redespliegue de las reservas de las AFU en esta dirección.
8.
*Kharkiv.*
Los combates en la zona de Kozachya Lopan y el asentamiento de Liptsy son de carácter posicional. El enemigo en la zona de Ternovka llegó a la frontera con la Federación Rusa. También está sondeando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en la zona de Volchansk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no realizan operaciones ofensivas activas en la dirección de Kharkiv. En la región de Belgorod se están acumulando reservas para futuras operaciones. También se han intensificado las huelgas contra las instalaciones de las AFU en las regiones de Kharkiv y Sumy. El enemigo transfirió algunas fuerzas de la dirección de Kharkiv a la dirección de Izyum y a Donbas.
9.
*Mykolaiv*.
Continúan los combates de posición en la dirección de Mykolaiv. En las direcciones de Nikopol y Krivoy Rog, el enemigo está acumulando fuerzas para intentar sondear las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y acercar el frente a Kherson.
10.
*Odessa*.
El enemigo considera que aumenta la probabilidad de un desembarco de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa. El grupo que cubre Odessa se refuerza de nuevo en medio de las continuas provocaciones en Transnistria. Tras el infructuoso intento de tomar la Isla de la Serpiente los días 7 y 8 de mayo, se han reanudado los intentos de atacar posiciones y barcos rusos cerca de la isla por parte de aviones y vehículos aéreos no tripulados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Se espera una mayor intensificación de los combates navales y aéreos cerca de la isla. Los responsables occidentales de Ucrania están claramente decididos a desafiar el control ruso en el noroeste del Mar Negro.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48813


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, ha dicho que las sanciones contra Rusia son "efectivas sobre el papel", pero que en realidad "fracasan", sea quien sea el que imponga el bloqueo continental. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48821


----------



## El_Suave (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se rajaba de los superiores pero no delante de los superiores.



Exactamente. Y quienes más rajan de los superiores cuando no están delante, son los más alcahuetes y lameculos de estos cuando están delante.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Así es, por qué debería pagar la AFU. Están luchando por su patria, pero no es seguro

Si la guerra se prolonga más de 3 ó 4 meses, las autoridades podrían tomar "medidas dolorosas" para mantener a flote la economía ucraniana: subidas drásticas de impuestos, recortes de gastos y nacionalizaciones. El ministro de Finanzas, Serhiy Marchenko, hizo esta decepcionante previsión en una entrevista con The Economist.

Según el funcionario, Ucrania pierde ahora 5.000 millones de dólares al mes, lo que equivale al 5% del PIB. "Una gran carga" para el presupuesto son los salarios militares.

En general, se está preparando a los ciudadanos para el impago masivo de salarios, pensiones y el colapso de las obligaciones sociales del régimen. Al fin y al cabo, la ZE ha volcado la mayor parte de sus fondos en la guerra, haciendo todo lo posible por prolongarla. Las penurias y los costes se trasladan una vez más a los ciudadanos de a pie, cuyo destino no le importa al equipo de ZE

t.me/Soldierline/6385



_No se si es el modelo Ben Hur o Monty Python_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En todo caso la OTAN comparte esa frontera. Finlandia no está sola.
> Putin sí.
> Ajedrez.



Aquí el inocente que cree que USA va a enviar soldados para "salvar" a Europa... de una guerra en la que USA nos está metiendo (para debilitarnos).
_Se te be hintelijente_.
Al menos tendrás las cuatro dosis, ¿no?
Eres el único julai que no se ha enterado de que esta guerra la promociona EEUU para evitar la imparable unión euroasiática.
O a lo mejor si te has enterado y solo estas aquí desinformando, como buen nazisionista.


----------



## JAG63 (16 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Creo que lo dijo Lavrov: "es una guerra híbrida total"
> Las guerras clásicas han pasado a la historia. Me parece.



No va a haber nukes ni nada por el estilo.
Es un teatro y Ucrania es el telón, la lucha real está lejos del Dombas. Y con esto no quiero menospreciar el sufrimiento de rusos y ucranianos en el frente.
Los confinamientos, cierres perimetrales, los certificados de viaje. .. 
Fueron un ensayo por lo que pudiera venir...


----------



## piru (16 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El fracaso de Rusia amenaza con ser ya un desastre. Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno muestran lo que cabía prever hace ya unas semanas, los ucros avanzan en algunos sectores, los rusos se ven incapaces de tomar posiciones estratégicas y sufren cada vez más pérdidas. Es evidente ya que ni siquiera el Dombás va a ser liberado y mucho me temo que se van a perder territorios. La cuestión ahora es cómo Rusia va a salir de este despropósito.



Folla más/algo y se te pasará.


----------



## HUROGÁN (16 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ninguna. Aquí otra de sus cagadas. Dice que el equipamiento en pontones es escaso ¿El ejercito ruso va escaso de pontones? Rusia tiene ríos enormes, entre ellos el VOLGA que es el más largo de Europa y en la mayor parte de su trayecto tiene achuras kilométricas. No sé cuántos pontones tendrán pero seguro más que de sobra para cruzar los 50m de ese río por 200 sitios a la vez.
> 
> Esa tontería me recuerda a la del ejhperto que predijo que a los rusos se les iban a congelar los motores de los camiones en la ola de frío marzo.
> 
> ...



Yago es un vendedor que como tal obedece a los medios en que publica, pues el medio es el mensaje... ya que lo impone... argumentaría Mac Luhan.
Y el que se debe a su público como si fuera un divo, sacrifica para ello la verdad a la versión que es única , impuesta y prescrita por los poderosos resortes de propaganda occidentales.


----------



## orcblin (16 May 2022)

si ya hay colas en las gasolineras ucranianas y iguen volando depósitos... que pasará dentro de 1 mes? y para después del verano?

algúen en occidente se está haciendo esa prgunta?


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuanta perversidad con máscara de ingenuidad ...



El perro es el perro. Y éste el más fiel.


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)

No sé qué tan cierto es, pero las crestas dicen que son VSUshniks. Azov no está allí

Sí, resulta que la evacuacion es solo para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Nuestros muchachos están enterrando el APUshnikov. 
Todos los campos están llenos de cadáveres, pero Ucrania no los necesita, ¡no se los llevan!


La defensa de Rubizhne y la planta de Zarya estuvo a cargo de instructores de Estados Unidos y Polonia, dijo la LPR.


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)

Rumanía y Moldavia o Montenegro y Serbia no dándose el máximo entre sí.


RUMANÍA INDICA QUE DIÓ 12 A MOLDAVIA, PERO EUROVISIÓN SE LOS ASIGNÓ A UCRANIA.

Algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca....









Polémica en Eurovisión 2022: seis países denuncian que la UER “recalculó” las votaciones por “irregularidades”


Rumanía, Moldavia, Azerbaiyán, Polonia, San Marino y Montenegro critican la falta de transparencia




www.larazon.es


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Artemivsk una poderosa incursión en las posiciones militares de las AFU

t.me/boris_rozhin/48825

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Este es el aspecto del corredor humanitario cerca de Azovstal para los militares ucranianos heridos, con autobuses y ambulancias esperándolos.
> 
> El primer grupo de heridos de Azovstal es de 51 personas. El proceso es lento, están siendo llevados en camillas a través de los escombros y aún no han sido llevados al puente donde están los autobuses.
> 
> ...



Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.

¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.


----------



## Pepejosé (16 May 2022)

Popasna, secuencia completa de la acción de un grupo de tropas Rusas sobre un destacamento de nazis ucranianos.

El acoso es continuo hasta que los supervivientes nazis terminan rindiéndose después de una lucha, casi, cuerpo a cuerpo

La terrible crudeza de la guerra.


----------



## Adriano II (16 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Nuestros muchachos están enterrando el APUshnikov.
> Todos los campos están llenos de cadáveres, pero Ucrania no los necesita, ¡no se los llevan!



No llevan chapas de identificación ???

Así no hay manera de llevar algo parecido a un registro ...

Cuando acabe la guerra y las familias empiezen a preguntar donde está la gente verás ... lo de los desparecidos en Argentina va a ser una broma al lado de esto


----------



## Adriano II (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.
> 
> ¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.



Se le llama humanidad

Parece que al final los orcos son los otros ...


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Un civil de 84 años murió como consecuencia de los bombardeos de los ucranazis en las afueras de Kherson

Los bombardeos procedían de la vecina región de Mykolaiv y utilizaban el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch.

Los proyectiles alcanzaron casas y patios. Un hombre de 84 años murió por heridas de metralla en la cabeza. Otro civil resultó herido.

Los nazis ucranianos confirmaron una vez más que no consideran a Kherson como parte de Ucrania, que para ellos es una ciudad enemiga con una población hostil con la que se vengarán de sus derrotas.

t.me/Soldierline/6392


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se le llama humanidad
> 
> Parece que al final los orcos son los otros ...



Les va a dar igual, para todos los medios occidentales los que asesinan son los rusos. Da igual las veces que se demuestre lo contrario, la realidad no importa, occidente juega a muerte. Y ciertamente aprovecha cada ventaja, que es lo suyo, es la guerra.

Es humanidad les va a costar la vida de soldados a ellos. Al no tener heridos, liberaran a los cuidadores para combatir y tendran más suministros por cabeza.


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.
> 
> ¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.



Lo normal es proceder en la guerra con cierta humanidad. Lo de los sanguinarios anglos es lo raro.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.
> 
> ¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.



Aquí cada uno de su padre y de su madre...yo le veo más sentido a ésto que admitir la salida supervisada por la ONU. Es humanitario, ahí no sólo hay nacys. Los salvas, los juzgas cuando toca, los devuelves cuando debes y listo.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

*¿Consideran los Estados Unidos un ataque nuclear preventivo contra Rusia y China?*

14 de May de 2022

Zbigniew Brzezinski, autor del libro '_El Gran Tablero Mundial: La Supremacía Estadounidense y sus Imperativos Geoestratégicos'_ (1997), considerada la Biblia geoestratégica de la Casa Blanca -así como el libro de cabecera de las sucesivas generaciones de geoestrategas y politólogos-, habría levantado acta del inicio del declive de Washington, al afirmar: '_Es cierto que nuestra posición dominante en la política internacional no es la misma que la de hace veinte años pues, desde 1991, los Estados Unidos, en su status de potencia mundial, no han ganado una sola guerra'_.

En consecuencia, añade: '_A los Estados Unidos les ha llegado la hora de comprender que el mundo contemporáneo es bastante más complicado y anárquico que en los últimos años tras la Guerra Fría, con lo que la relevancia de nuestros valores, así como la convicción en nuestro excepcionalismo y universalismo, son al menos prematuras desde el punto de vista histórico'_.

Continuando con la exposición de su tesis sobre el declive americano, en un discurso ofrecido ante el Council on Foreing Relations (CFR), *el ex asesor del ex presidente Jimmy Carter advirtió: 'La supremacía estadounidense ya no era posible, en razón de una aceleración del cambio social impulsado por la comunicación instantánea, que ha dado lugar a un despertar universal de la conciencia política de las masas (Global Political Awakening), y que está resultando perjudicial para la supremacía externa como la que prevaleció en la época del colonialismo y el imperialismo'.*

Finalmente, en un artículo publicado en la revista Foreign Affairs (1970), expuso su visión del denominado '_Nuevo Orden Mundial',_ al afirmar: '_Se vuelve necesaria una visión nueva y más audaz, con la creación de una comunidad de naciones desarrolladas que puedan tratar de modo eficaz los amplios problemas de la humanidad_'. Acaso esbozos de una teoría que perfilará en su libro '_Entre Dos Edades: El Rol de los Estados Unidos en la Era Tecnotrónica_' (1971), donde explica: '_Ha arribado la era de un reequilibrio del poderío mundial, poder que habrá de pasar a manos de un nuevo orden político global basado en un vínculo económico trilateral entre el Japón, Europa y los Estados Unidos_', doctrina que implicaría el sometimiento de Rusia y China, y que incluiría la eventualidad de un ataque nuclear preventivo por parte de Washington, recurriendo este escenario al empleo de misiles Trident II contra objetivos vitales rusos y chinos -naturalmente, en el supuesto de declararse una Tercera Guerra Mundial.

El conflicto ucraniano habría escenificado el retorno de la Guerra Fría entre Rusia y los EE.UU. (una suerte de _Guerra Fría 2.0_), la reactivación de la carrera nuclear, y una posible reedición de la Crisis de los Misiles -que tendría como epicentro a Kaliningrado. Así, la OTAN habría apostado por incrementar los recursos destinados al desarrollo militar, amén de informar sobre sus proyectos de colaborar en esa área con países como Ucrania, los países del Báltico, Georgia, Moldavia y Polonia tras la crisis ucraniana, y habría incrementado su presencia militar en el Este europeo -reemplazando cuatro batallones en los Países Bálticos y Polonia, así como aeronaves de combate F-16. Con ello, el contingente total de sus tropas en suelo europeo superaría los 75 mil elementos.

En la práctica, *este concierto consolidaba la vulneración del Acta Fundacional OTAN-Rusia de 1997, por la cual la OTAN descartaba '*_*el estacionamiento permanente de un contingente sustancial y adicional de tropas de combate en el Este de Europa'*_ y el retorno a la Doctrina de la Contención, cuyas bases fueron expuestas por George F. Kennan en su ensayo '_Las fuentes del comportamiento soviético',_ publicado en Foreign Affairs en 1947. Las ideas centrales del _paper _se resumen en la cita siguiente: '_El poderío soviético es impermeable a la lógica de la razón, aunque muy sensible a la lógica de la fuerza'_.

En este contexto, se incluiría la posible integración de Suecia y Finlandia en las estructuras militares de la OTAN, y el incremento de fuerzas militares -con 4 nuevos batallones desplegados en la frontera europea con Rusia- y, en el supuesto de ingresar Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y cerrar el acceso del citado enclave soviético al Mar Báltico, Rusia instalaría en Kaliningrado los misiles Iskander-M; estos vectores pueden dotarse de ojivas múltiples. La maniobra también involucraría el despliegue de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-400 con lo que, en palabras del politólogo Vladímir Abrámov, _'la provincia de Kaliningrado volverá a desempeñar el papel de pistola en la sien de Europa, como hace dos décadas_', no siendo descartable la reedición de la Crisis de los Misiles.

Por otra parte, asistimos a unas sorprendentes declaraciones del ex ministro británico de Exteriores, Philip Hammond, recogidas por el diario _Telegraph,_ en donde refiere: *'Londres podría acoger misiles nucleares estadounidenses en suelo británico en medio de las tensiones con Rusia'*, lo que podría entenderse como el retorno a una carrera armamentista como la desarrollada durante la Guerra Fría frente a la URSS (en tanto este desarrollo reviviría el proyecto Partnership entre los EE.UU y Europa, a efectos de proveer al Reino Unido de misiles Polaris, de julio de 1962). Así, *según The Guardian, Johnson tendría la intención de ampliar su arsenal nuclear, desde las 180 cabezas actuales hasta las 260, lo que consignaría una virtual ruptura del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear (TNP).
*
De otro lado, el acuerdo estratégico entre Australia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos conocido como AUKUS, simbolizaría un cambio en la cartografía geopolítica mundial, al desplazar al escenario atlántico por el cuadrante Indopacífico como epicentro del pulso geopolítico entre los EEUU y China, con el objetivo de establecer *un arco de crisis nuclear alrededor de China. El mismo abarcaría desde la Cachemira india hasta el Japón, pasando por Corea del Sur y Filipinas, y cerrando esa construcción con Nueva Zelanda y Australia, siempre con el propósito de disuadir a China de su aventura de dominar el Mar de China, consolidándose su posterior sometimiento.* Así, Washington tendría planificado un programa nuclear con una duración de treinta años y un coste de un billón de dólares -_trillions_, en inglés-, que incluiría un novedoso misil hipersónico y un sistema de alerta temprana para la detección de misiles crucero en territorio estadounidense (JLENS). *En tal concierto, un ataque nuclear preventivo estadounidense contra objetivos críticos chinos -en el caso de que Pekín se proponga efectivamente recuperar Taiwan- no debería descartarse.*

GERMAN GORRAIZ LOPEZ


----------



## Adriano II (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Les va a dar igual, para todos los medios occidentales los que asesinan son los rusos. Da igual las veces que se demuestre lo contrario, la realidad no importa, occidente juega a muerte. Y ciertamente aprovecha cada ventaja, que es lo suyo, es la guerra.
> 
> Es humanidad les va a costar la vida de soldados a ellos. Al no tener heridos, liberaran a los cuidadores para combatir y tendran más suministros por cabeza.



A los rusos se la suda los medios occidentales : Twitter, el tik - tok, eurovisión y su pvta madre

Ya saben que esa batalla la tienen perdida desde el minuto 1

Hay cosas que se hacen por que somos humanos y tenemos la capacidad de sentir lástima por otro ser humano aunque sea tu enemigo, se le llama empatia y es lo que distingue a los seres humanos de los psicópatas (esto está científicamente probado)

Lo haces pq tu humanidad te obliga a hacerlo no por lo que vayan a decir en la sexta que te la suda


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que es muy temprano para empinar el codo. ¿De verdad piensan que porque Finlandia se meta en la OTAN ya a Putin se le calienta la cabeza y ordena una invasión? Por favor seamos serios.
> Durante más de 70 años la frontera con los comunistas la marcaba una calle en Berlín. Una calle.
> Finlandia puede unirse a la OTAN tranquilamente que nadie la va a invadir. Ahora bien, que se preparen para tener a un país militarizado al 100%. Presupuesto infinito para defensa y vivir constantemente en un estrés que no es compatible con la sociedad de amanerados en la que vivimos. Si ellos están dispuestos a pagar ese precio, pues adelante.



*No, *he contestado a eso en otro post. Estaba haciendo politica ficción. Y tampoco pienso que Rusia vaya a invadir ningún otro Pais de la OTAN (de hecho enumere otros paises con rusos en su interior más propensos a ser invadidos).

De hecho pienso que si Boris Johnson no hubiera hecho una visita sorpresa a Zelesky hace más de un mes que habria habido paz en Ucrania.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los rusos estan yendo de menos a mas y cada vez se nota que putin ahora si esta usando el.ejercito profesional y duro
> 
> simultaneamente el discurso occidental.es mas miedoso...
> 
> ...




La Operación de distracción de Kiev que le permitio tomar todo el sur de país en unos días se hizo con el armamento mas obsoleto porque era una operación ariesgada. Ahora caigo si iban a perder tanques que fueran de modelos viejos por eso no utilizaron los mejores. Tiene su lógica.

Como dije, esto esta muy bien planificado por los Rusos.

Desde el momento que atacaron: tras la pandemia cuando las economicas occidentales estan debiles y aun no se recuperaron. Planificarón bien como saltarse y revertir las sanciones. Y creo que salvo cagadas, que las hay en todos los ejercitos, les esta saliendo la cosa medianamente bien. Bastante mejor que los Usa los de Irak. Porque estos solo planificaron el ataque a sangre y fuego y no la postguerra que les salio como el culo, dejando Irak en manos de Iran, algo no buscado. Rusia si tiene una política de postguerra en los territorios que ha ocupado. Y no vemos esas famosas manifestaciones que iban a hacer ingobernable lo conquistado ni guerrilla ninguna como nos vaticinaban los otANOs.

Mi modesta opinión con lo que estoy viendo.


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A los rusos se la suda los medios occidentales : Twitter, el tik - tok, eurovisión y su pvta madre
> 
> Ya saben que esa batalla la tienen perdida desde el minuto 1
> 
> ...



Creo que a la parte politica no. Que esta muy pendiente de estos asuntos, no le veo otra explicación.

En caso de guerra debes priorizar la humanidad, hacer algo que solo te va a costar las vidas de tus soldados no es humanitario, es tonto. De hecho es la misma gente que asesino torturando a prisioneros rusos. No digo que hagan igual, pero no tienen porque dar ventajas, si quieren rendirse son muy libres....todos. Rinden la plaza y los heridos al hospital. Lo otro no lo he visto en ningun sitio.

Cuando cerquen las 4 ciduades que faltan, ¿ luchan y cuando les den en una pierna los cuidas tu ? No se, sinceramente no lo veo. Otra cosa es que en el combate caigan en tu lado. Eso es humanitario. Pero que te los endosen sin rendir la plaza...


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

El fin de Putin:









La agencia rusa Sputnik acusa de “traición” al presidente Alberto Fernández | Política | La Voz del Interior


Publicó un artículo con duras críticas al mandatario nacional por sus declaraciones en su gira europea en contra de la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania. “El nivel de traición hacia hacia su par ruso está fuera de duda”, dice entre otras cosas la nota periodística.




www.lavoz.com.ar


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> los primeros capitulos son imprescindibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En octubre de 1941, justo al terminar la batalla de Kiev, la Wehrmacht habia agotado prácticamente su capacidad de acción, el desgaste producido por la descomunal cabalgada desde Brest en los grupos Panzer era demoledor, hay que recordar que solo dos ejércitos panzer disponian de carros alemanes, el III estaba armado con carros checos, eran buenos carros pero ya anticuados y poco aptos para una larga campaña, en cuando al I Ejército Panzer, este llevaba carros Somua franceses, una auténtica chatarra. Pero lo peor era la falta de combustible, nadie habia planificado los objetivos finales de la campaña, y en consecuencia esta comenzó con un 60% de deficit sobre el optimo a emplear, además, Rusia no era Holanda, la logística era un infierno dado que habia que llevar la gasolina por via aerea, pues los panzer corrrian mas que cualquier equipo de intendencia, asi, al alcanzar el dique del Volga se quedaron sin reservas de ningun tipo. El proyectado embolvimiento de Moscú era una entelquia, Guderian se habia quedado atascado en Tula y toda su fuerza acorazada era el Grupo Eberbach, completamente agotado, imposible alcanzanzar al III Panzer por detrás de la capital, en cuanto a la fuerza conjunta III y IV Panzer estaba al límite de sus fuerzas. El 5 de Diciembre los soviéticos atacaron el saliente de Klin, el III Panzer perdió todos sus vehiculos y el IV escapó a duras penas, la Blitzkrieg habia muerto, solo quedaba la guerra de desgaste, se repetía septiembre de 1914, habian empleado juntos la masa de maniobra y su reserva, habian perdido la guerra.


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Claro, no está sola. Vamos, no dude usted que si Finlandia y Rusia entran en guerra los soldados españoles van a salir para allá como flechas, que meternos en guerra con Rusia es algo que nos interesa mucho a todos, claro que sí.
> 
> Aprovecho para recomendarle la lectura del artículo 5 del tratado de la OTAN, muy interesante.



Vayamos a lo serio, porque estupideces no me interesa debatir con un desconocido.
Sabe si ya reflotaron el Mosca, como había dicho @Zhukov el intrépido?


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Los periodistas rusos fueron alcanzados por los morteros disparados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de Novozvanovka.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon contra los corresponsales de Izvestiya, VGTRK e Ivan Filiponenko, representante del LNR.

Una mina terrestre disparada sobre ellos cayó a sólo 20 metros de los periodistas.

No hubo víctimas. Un soldado se salvó de la metralla gracias a su chaleco antibalas.

Vídeo: @izvestia

t.me/boris_rozhin/48829

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Así es, por qué debería pagar la AFU. Están luchando por su patria, pero no es seguro
> 
> Si la guerra se prolonga más de 3 ó 4 meses, las autoridades podrían tomar "medidas dolorosas" para mantener a flote la economía ucraniana: subidas drásticas de impuestos, recortes de gastos y nacionalizaciones. El ministro de Finanzas, Serhiy Marchenko, hizo esta decepcionante previsión en una entrevista con The Economist.
> 
> ...



Fuente ucra de la noticia. It will be hard for Ukraine’s economy to sustain a long war – The Economist

La economía ucraniana difícilmente podrá sostener una guerra larga - The Economist
Autor Valery Moiseev

La influyente revista económica inglesa The Economist publicó un editorial en el que trataba de evaluar las perspectivas de la economía ucraniana en tiempos de guerra.

*Ucrania entró en la guerra en buena forma, con una economía en crecimiento, una población que no se había visto muy afectada por el covid-19, buenos precios para los productos de exportación, un sector bancario bien supervisado y un déficit público inferior al 3% del PIB.*

¿Qué ocurre ahora? Gracias al sistema fiscal digitalizado, los ingresos siguen llegando sin problemas de las partes de la economía que todavía funcionan, a pesar de la invasión rusa. Las pensiones y los sueldos del gobierno se siguen pagando, incluso en las zonas que ahora están bajo ocupación rusa. Internet y la telefonía móvil 3G de Ucrania no se han visto afectados en casi ninguna parte. *La mayoría de las empresas siguen pagando a sus empleados, aunque no puedan operar con normalidad, o en absoluto.* Los impuestos sobre la nómina, según el Ministro de Finanzas Serhiy Marchenko, han bajado sólo un 1%.

Sin embargo, *el Banco Mundial ha pronosticado que el PIB de Ucrania se reducirá un 45% en 2022. ("Nuestra estimación es del 44%", responde Marchenko a una pregunta del corresponsal de The Economist). Ambas estimaciones son, por supuesto, enormemente inciertas*, señala la revista. Las razones son las siguientes:


*los ingresos aduaneros, una parte importante de los ingresos presupuestarios del Estado, se han desplomado a una cuarta parte de su nivel de antes de la guerra por la reducción de las importaciones y la suspensión de muchos derechos;*
*los sueldos de los militares son otra gran carga, aunque los socios occidentales proporcionen gratuitamente las armas y la munición. Las pequeñas y medianas empresas están pagando ahora los impuestos de forma voluntaria, aunque Marchenko dice estar impresionado por la forma patriótica en que están respondiendo.*
*Todo ello se traduce en un déficit de financiación de unos 5.000 millones de dólares al mes.*

¿Cómo se puede cubrir este déficit? En parte, dice *Marchenko, haciendo que el BNU imprima más dinero. En parte, también, mediante la emisión de bonos de guerra, por los que el gobierno está pagando actualmente alrededor del 11% de interés,* que es menos que la tasa de inflación.

Pero* la fuente principal tendrá que ser extranjera*. Por ello, el Ministro de Finanzas pasa la mayor parte del día presionando a los gobiernos extranjeros para que le ayuden.

El Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo recientemente que iba a pedir al Congreso que autorizara otros 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania (el Congreso podría incluso aumentar esa cifra). Se espera que de esa cantidad, 20.000 millones de dólares se destinen a suministrar más armas a Ucrania y a otros países de primera línea. Sólo unos 8.500 millones de dólares se destinarán a la asistencia económica, y el resto a la ayuda humanitaria. "Es una buena noticia, pero ¿cómo será el paquete estadounidense y cuándo llegará? No lo sabemos", dice Marchenko.

Pero e*l resultado final de todos estos llamamientos es que para el segundo trimestre de este año, Ucrania ha sumado hasta ahora subvenciones por un total de sólo unos 4.500 millones de dólares, frente a un déficit fiscal de 15.000 millones.*

Esto no es sostenible, admite Marchenko, q*ue teme que si la guerra dura más de otros "tres o cuatro meses", serán necesarias medidas dolorosas, que implicarán enormes subidas de impuestos y fuertes recortes de gastos. El temor real es que lo que se ha convertido en los últimos años en una economía bastante impulsada por el mercado y libre, pueda ver una ola de nacionalizaciones que deshaga años de progreso tan difícilmente conseguido.*


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Aquí el inocente que cree que USA va a enviar soldados para "salvar" a Europa... de una guerra en la que USA nos está metiendo (para debilitarnos).
> _Se te be hintelijente_.
> Al menos tendrás las cuatro dosis, ¿no?
> Eres el único julai que no se ha enterado de que esta guerra la promociona EEUU para evitar la imparable unión euroasiática.
> O a lo mejor si te has enterado y solo estas aquí desinformando, como buen nazisionista.



Sionista lo somos todos en mi familia, mis tíos lucharon para liberar Jerusalem de la morisma.
Nazi lo debe ser su puta madre.
Ah, y no se olvide del glibilismi y la igindi 2030, troll de mierda.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen comentario, con interesantes puntos, pero estoy en desacuerdo.
> Os estáis poniendo muy nerviosos en Occidente, y de eso se trata la partida de Ajedrez de Rusia. Desgaste. Y lo está haciendo cojonudo.
> Europa está haciendo un ridículo espantoso, la economia se va a pique (acaba de decir la comisión que ya no crecerán un 4% estimado en febrero...sino un 2%...y esos 2 puntos de PIB menos, solo en dos meses...veremos la previsión en Julio...). La gente empieza a estar hasta la polla de Ucrania, los ucras, la pasta que se les da, las armas...lo de Eurovisión, que es una gran pollada, le ha hecho mucha pupa a Ucrania, incluso buscando el efecto contrario.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices, pero tú también estás hablando de una guerra (en este caso económica).

Los actuales dirigentes de Estados Unidos y Wall Street no va a dejar de ninguna manera que Estados Unidos caiga (ni militar ni economicamente). Ya que una derrota económica produciría el mismo efecto que una militar.

Como he dicho en mi comentario, la OTAN (es decir: Estados Unidos) ha puesto demasiada carne en el asador y no puede vender a su población que una derrota (militar o económica) es una victoria: Su población no lo toleraría y sus enemigos le perderían todo el respeto.

Cómo americano de adopción te voy a contar un par de cosas:

1) Estados Unidos está en una decadencia moral y económica de tres pares de cojones.
2) Los mandatarios actuales son el reflejo de esa decadencia: Ineptos, temerarios, prepotentes, etc.
3) La cúpula militar (como bien dice el Coronel Black) está en decadencia desde mediados de los años 90 y ahora mismo está compuesto por chupapollas sin formación y por gente que solo quiere trepar para luego ser colocado en algún puestecito bien remunerado.
3) La industria americana está devastada desde que la misma fue regalada a China.

Este proceso de decadencia empezó en los años 50 (la cúspide del poder adquisitivo de los americanos) y se reforzó en Breton Woods.

Estados Unidos, como potencia en decadencia, va a por todas, va morir matando. Estados Unidos está en modo enloquecido.

Sólo podría salvar este país una corriente verdaderamente patriótica que empezara a pensar en el bienestar de su población y en reconstruir el país basándose en el trabajo duro y la excelencia académica, y que sobre todo aceptase que ya no van a ser la potencia hegemónica que lo resolvía todo con la "diplomacia de los cañoneros". Pero eso no va a suceder. El cáncer está en todas las células del país y habría que encarcelar al 90% de los dirigentes.

Yo no veo más solución que una huida hacia delante y un desenlace brutal.

Acuérdate del informe de los de Deagel (empresa de la CIA): Más o menos venían contar esto: Guerra nuclear, destrucción de la economía mundial y muerte del 70% de la población para alrededor del 2025.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Polonia quiere aumentar el contingente de la OTAN, incluyendo el despliegue de bases de la Alianza cerca de la frontera polaco-rusa, temiendo una "invasión rusa" desde Kaliningrado.

Varsovia tiene la intención de plantear la cuestión en la próxima cumbre de la OTAN en junio.

Unos 10.000 soldados estadounidenses están estacionados permanentemente en la frontera ruso-polaca.

t.me/epoddubny/10666


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Coño el panchi sionista jajaja
> 
> Toma se te ha caido esto.



Qué mierda es eso?


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Putos genios


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso: Rusia revisará las relaciones con los países no amigos y tendrá en cuenta las políticas agresivas de Occidente en una nueva versión de su concepto de política exterior.

t.me/epoddubny/10664


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El fin de Putin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argentinos! jajaja me dan pena los rusos si por un momento han pensado en que Argentina puede ser un socio para algo. 

La putada del nuevo telón de acero es que a Rusia le toca lidiar con lo más chusco del mundo.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué mierda es eso?



Una periodista asesinada por las tropas israelís y luego vegada mientras la llevaban a enterrar ¿No te acuerdas?


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

⚡Exclusivo⚡Cómo las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volaron una presa cerca de Avdiivka⚡

El proyecto @wargonzo ha obtenido imágenes de vídeo de otro crimen de guerra de los neonazis de las AFU, que destruyeron una presa y llevaron a las aldeas cercanas a Avdeevka al borde de una catástrofe humanitaria.

No sólo se trata de un nuevo golpe al sistema de abastecimiento de agua que alimenta a más de un millón de personas a lo largo de ambos frentes, sino que el agua que sale del embalse corre el riesgo de inundar las casas de las personas que viven cerca.

La socavación selectiva de la presa es evidente. Los militantes lo hicieron mientras se retiraban, con imágenes que muestran un jeep neonazi que regresa a la presa después de la explosión para asegurarse de que la misión criminal se ha completado.

@wargonzo

t.me/melnikby/33388

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Consideran los Estados Unidos un ataque nuclear preventivo contra Rusia y China?*
> 
> 14 de May de 2022
> 
> ...



Coincido completamente con el autor: Una guerra nuclear es solo una cuestión de tiempo y creo que veremos la guerra en menos de tres años: Cualquier geoanalista aficionado sabe que todos los equilibrios de poder gestados en la guerra fría se han roto. Ahora el tema va de quien podría "medio-sobrevivir" a una guerra nuclear y quien podría dar el primer golpe.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

Para comprender como ha cambiado la situación con una OTAN en la que entran Suecia y Finlandia (cosa que puede ser complicada por que Turquía ve que se le están riendo en la cara con el apoyo de estos países a los curdos) hay que ver su población y el mapa.

Suecia no tiene contacto en sus fronteras con Rusia, dispone de una población de alrededor de 10 millones de personas.

Gasto en defensa en el 2020, 5700 millones de euros.

En el pasado tenían una buena industria armamentística y un buen ejercito.

Tomado de esta dirección

La Reserva sueca: la base de la defensa total – Observatorio de Seguridad y Defensa.



> El Ejército, con sólo *5.200* efectivos como cuadro permanente y unos *8.600* conscriptos, *puede llamar a sus reservistas hasta completar un tamaño máximo de 195.000* (incluyendo los 150 batallones de la Hemvärn). La Armada, con un cuadro de 2.300 y 5.600 conscriptos, puede alcanzar con sus reservistas los 20.000 efectivos. En cuanto a la Fuerza Aérea o Flygvapen, su cuadro permanente es de sólo 1.600 y cuenta con 1.400 conscriptos, pudiendo con los reservistas llegar a los 17.000 hombres y mujeres.



Finlandia si que esta en contacto con Rusia, dispone de una población de 5,5 millones de personas.

Gasto en defensa en el 2020, 3518 millones de euros.

Tomando los datos de google



*Ejército* finlandés*Tamaño*61.000 efectivos, 176.000 personas movilizadas


*Fuerza Aérea Finlandesa**Tamaño*3.100 efectivos, 38.000 personas movilizadas


*Armada Finlandesa*FunciónDefensa naval de *Finlandia**Tamaño*6.700 efectivos, 31.500 personas movilizadas









Lógicamente en una situación de guerra *convencional (ojo sabemos que esta guerra no va a ser convencional)* el ejercito sueco pasaría a controlar una parte del frente de Finlandia. La lógica me diría que la OTAN buscaría ir a controlar Murmansk (base de la marina rusa) y San Petersburgo.
Pero claro, esos dos ejércitos tendrían que atacar en esos dos frentes teniendo en cuenta sus recursos militares de la misma manera que Rusia lo hace ahora mismo en Ucrania (recordemos lo que esta pasando con todo el material militar en la OTAN, *básicamente metido en almacenes y con ejércitos en mínimos, toda Europa tiene a día de hoy ese problema y hace tiempo que Europa es básicamente una sociedad desmilitarizada*).

Luego están las armas nucleares que se coloquen en esa región que desbaratan todo tipo de ideas que uno pueda tener en la cabeza.

*Suecia y Finlandia son básicamente otra línea de frente a considerar por Rusia.*

Uno podría decir que ha sido una cagada la intervención de Rusia en Ucrania por que ahora tiene Rusia esa nueva línea de frente de la que preocuparse, pero seamos honestos ¿Cuánto iban a durar Suecia y Finlandia como países neutrales con la expansión actual de la OTAN una vez Ucrania hubiera entrado (por que entrar iba a entrar seguro)?

Lo que esta pasando *es como si todo dios enseñase las cartas que tiene antes de que los jugadores se pongan a pegar tiros en un salón del típico western EEUU...*

Tal como veo la única vía que deja Europa a Rusia a día de hoy es la de una guerra nuclear ya que se sabe que no puede haber una guerra convencional simplemente por que la sociedad a día de hoy no se puede permitir las movilizaciones del pasado -de hecho sólo hay que fijarse como están muriendo los ucranianos que son llamados a filas por el "democrata" Zelinsky-.
*La movilización por otra parte conllevaría meterse de la noche a la mañana en una economía de guerra y ya sabéis lo que es eso (bueno lo hemos tenido 2020 y 2021 para verlo  ).*


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Argentinos! jajaja me dan pena los rusos si por un momento han pensado en que Argentina puede ser un socio para algo.
> 
> La putada del nuevo telón de acero es que a Rusia le toca lidiar con lo más chusco del mundo.



Usted lo dice, no yo.

Hasta lo peor le escapa a Rusia como si tuvieran lepra.

O es parte del plan, vaya a saber, jajajaja.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 May 2022)

¿A donde llevan q los heridos de Azovstal?


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué mierda es eso?



Todo dicho.

¡Retratado!


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

recomiendo leer los artículos de Komsomolskaya Pravda, sobre el sufrimiento de la población civil, esto es de Rubezhnoye pero podría ser cualquier ciudad









«Дочка, пожалуйста, не раскапывай отца»: украинцы устроили в Рубежном ад страшнее Бучи


В ЛНР продолжается окружение крупной группировки ВСУ в районе Североднецка и Лисичанска [фото, видео]




www.kp.ru





Esto no son flechas en el mapa ni un videojuego, las muertes de soldados pueden ser aceptables, pero se te cae el alma a los pies cuando lees que en una semana, en los bombardeos de Izyum, los ucranianos han matado a 300 civiles.


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Una periodista asesinada por las tropas israelís y luego vegada mientras la llevaban a enterrar ¿No te acuerdas?



Periodista palestina?
Jajajaja.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Periodista palestina?
> Jajajaja.



Esta bien que se retrate. A estas alturas igual había engañado a algún incautó


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, cree que la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania durará mucho tiempo y tendrá consecuencias nefastas para la situación en toda Europa.
En su intervención ante la Asamblea Estatal del país (parlamento unicameral), dijo que el mundo había entrado en "una década de peligro y guerra".

Y así es.

1. La campaña será larga porque Estados Unidos no dejará que se detenga la guerra.
2. Las consecuencias para Europa serán graves. De hecho, ya están llegando.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48832


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esta bien que se retrate. A estas alturas igual había engañado a algún incautó



Pero qué pasó?


----------



## Teuro (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.
> 
> ¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.



Presiones internacionales, gestos de buena voluntad, etc. Vete a saber. Ya puestos a ser cínicos lo óptimo es evacuar a todos los heridos, quedarse en Rusia como prisioneros a los leves y mandar a Ucrania a los complicados. Una forma de hacer la guerra es aumetnar el gasto o hacer colapsar a tu enemigo, y no hay cosa más molestas que gente herida quejándose.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿A donde llevan q los heridos de Azovstal?



A la República de Donetsk en Novoazovsk. En principio serían prisioneros.

t.me/intelslava/28964
All the wounded from "Azovstal" are taken to Novoazovsk.

"An agreement was reached with representatives of the Ukrainian military blocked at Azovstal in Mariupol on the removal of the wounded, a cease fire was introduced and a humanitarian corridor was opened through which the wounded Ukrainian soldiers were taken to the hospital in Novoazovsk (DPR) - Russian Defense Ministry"


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

. Dimite el primer ministro de Francia, Jean Castex


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Para comprender como ha cambiado la situación con una OTAN en la que entran Suecia y Finlandia (cosa que puede ser complicada por que Turquía ve que se le están riendo en la cara con el apoyo de estos países a los curdos) hay que ver su población y el mapa.
> 
> Suecia no tiene contacto en sus fronteras con Rusia, dispone de una población de alrededor de 10 millones de personas.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que hoy se está aquí hablando lo vengo diciendo desde hace meses: Esto no es una guerra proxy entre la OTAN y Rusia. Esto es el comienzo de la tercera guerra mundial entre Occidente y Asia. La OTAN ha puesto completamente patas arriba todo el tablero militar, económico y político mundial.

La guerra nuclear ya está sobre la mesa, pero todavía no han empezado a volar la nukes.

Estáis asistiendo en primera fila a la mayor guerra jamás desatada.

No obstante, no tengáis miedo: Es una putada, pero todos moriremos un día un otro.
Puede ser de viejos, de cáncer, de un infarto, de un accidente. Es solo cuestión de tiempo.
Morir debajo de una nuke es una forma muy épica de irse de este mundo.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Cartas al director.

¡Buenas tardes, compañeros!

Su canal TG ha publicado una imagen de grunts de Letonia participando en el bando 404.
t.me/boris_rozhin/48741

El ganado nazi acude a Ucrania desde todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, han llegado los Sprat-Nazis de Letonia.​​​
Dos han sido identificados inmediatamente.
El tercero por la derecha en la segunda fila es Guntars Kalve, que parece haber vuelto a montar.

El segundo por la izquierda es Juris Ulmanis ( Juris Ulmanis — Vikipēdija )
Nacido en 1959.07.07 en Nueva York (EE.UU.), empresario, profesor universitario, escalador y excursionista, zemessarg (miliciano, como el teroronov letón), autor de libros, titular de la Orden de las Tres Estrellas III clase.

Esta banda tiene una página de Facebook Latviešu vienība Ukrainā
La traducción de Google es bastante buena.
Su cuenta de Twitter es https://twitter.com/LatviesuU

t.me/boris_rozhin/48833


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Porque las trincheras, esto es una zanja excavada en la tierra con una traza en zig zag o de cremallera, no son más que un elemento del sistema defensivo.
> 
> Matar a soldados en trincheras es relativamente fácil. Arrasarlas sólo es cuestión de suficiente munición.
> 
> ...



Los rusos suelen utilizar termita como arma incendiaria, especialmente como arma antimateria y para producir incendios

Produce una reacción exotérmica tan potente que derrite el acero.
Puede que usando este tipo de armas en la acería pudieran dañar los equipos de ventilación necesarios para poder permanecer en los bunkers., obligando a salir de los resistentes









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El nazi de Azov Dmitry Kazatsky* confía en las fuerzas sobrenaturales para que le ayuden a salir de Azovstal

Las fuerzas sobrenaturales se denominan Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y Frente Nacional DNR.

* Prohibido en la Federación Rusa.

t.me/Soldierline/6396


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Periodista palestina?
> Jajajaja.



Cristiana por más señas y de nacionalidad USAna, defiendes a los Shedim (שדים), huy que mal te veo.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo lo que hoy se está aquí hablando lo vengo diciendo desde hace meses: Esto no es una guerra proxy entre la OTAN y Rusia. Esto es el comienzo de la tercera guerra mundial entre Occidente y Asia. La OTAN ha puesto completamente patas arriba todo el tablero militar, económico y político mundial.
> 
> La guerra nuclear ya está sobre la mesa, pero todavía no han empezado a volar la nukes.
> 
> ...



El principal problema de toda esta gran cagada que se esta produciendo es que se esta viendo bien claro que se creen que el que haga el próximo ataque preventivo va a ganar una guerra nuclear. El ser humano en situaciones de grave estrés puede realizar todo tipo de errores desastrosos, uno de ellos despreciar como va a contestar el enemigo.


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esta bien que se retrate. A estas alturas igual había engañado a algún incautó



Jajaja, ahí estuve mirando, Israel dijo que fue una tragedia. Israel no es Putin, no asesina periodistas, ok?

Luego en el velorio los moros empezaron a tirarle piedras a la policía, hubo un forcejeo y nada más. La prensa (los zurdos de mierda de la BBC) dijeron que tiraron el ataúd, pero no cayó! jajaja.
Textual: *" Su ataúd cayó y casi termina en el suelo "*

Concretamente no hay pruebas de lo que pasó.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Hermanos, aquí está el informe. Los movilizados ucranianos no son tontos estos días, pero saben que hay problemas en el frente. Pero los movilizados ucranianos no son tontos estos días, saben por las esquelas de sus cuñados que hay problemas en el frente. En general, el patsy está empujando a los chicos allí con palos. Pero parece que va a ser una olla. Compadézcanse de los tontos. 

t.me/epoddubny/10670


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sionista lo somos todos en mi familia, mis tíos lucharon para liberar Jerusalem de la morisma.
> Nazi lo debe ser su puta madre.
> Ah, y no se olvide del glibilismi y la igindi 2030, troll de mierda.



Eres tu el que apoya a los peleles de Azov, no yo.
Si yo tuviera que apoyar a alguien contra el comunismo, apoyaría a los nazionalsocialistas autenticos (ellos si sabían quien era el enemigo) y no a cuatro borrachos analfabetos tatuados con esvásticas que están siendo utilizados como borregos por ambos bandos: los EEUU como mercenarios gratis, y Rusia poniéndolos como excusa para una (merecida) invasión.
Cuestión aparte:
El problema de los judíos es que SOIS INCAPACES DE MANTENER LA BOCA CERRADA. Sois exhibicionistas, todo el mundo tiene que saber que pertenecéis al grupo y no perdéis oportunidad de proclamar a los cuatro vientos vuestro supremacismo de pandereta kosher. Todos los judíos te dicen que son judíos. Siempre.
Por contra, el resto de los que estamos aquí podríamos ser cristianos, mormones, moros, ortodoxos, ateos, protestantes, y ningun otro sabría nada de nuestro credo.
Pero vosotros... Amigo, os pierde la lengua y la ostentación.
Por eso cada 500 años termináis de aquella manera. Hazme caso, que soy mucho mayor y mucho mas sabio que tu. Sobre todo sabio.
A ti te lo perdonaré. Quienes tienen que entenderlo son el resto de incel otánicos que todavía andan perdidos: Es un momento histórico para EURASIA, y los anglosionistas ya no tienen nada que hacer. Esto lo saben en Londres y en Rusia, igual que en Berlín.


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Presiones internacionales, gestos de buena voluntad, etc. Vete a saber. Ya puestos a ser cínicos lo óptimo es evacuar a todos los heridos, quedarse en Rusia como prisioneros a los leves y mandar a Ucrania a los complicados. Una forma de hacer la guerra es aumetnar el gasto o hacer colapsar a tu enemigo, y no hay cosa más molestas que gente herida quejándose.



El gobierno ucraniano estaba negociando muy en serio un intercambio de prisioneros rusos x heridos azovstalinos.
La parte rusa al parecer no se ha bajado del burro de prisioneros x prisioneros.
Lo que implica que para enviar heridos azovstalinos hacia Ucrania, primero deben caer prisioneros (deben rendirse).
Asimismo, implica que solo son intercambiables aquellos prisioneros azovstalinos que gocen del derecho a ser prisioneros de guerra (ejército regular, y alguna cosa más).
Al parecer, la jugada es esta. 
Los heridos soldados del ejército, se rinden, y son tomados prisioneros. Una vez ya tienen el estatus de prisioneros de guerra, entran en un acuerdo de intercambio de prisioneros.
Los azovitas y resto de miembros de organizaciones consideradas "combatientes ilegales", a lo sumo podrán esperar un trato humanitario, pero no el estatus de prisioneros de guerra, ni entrar tampoco en acuerdos de intercambio.
Y si no se rinden, serán los fragel-zombies figurantes del polígono de tiro.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

32 brigadas de carne de cañón. Zelenskyy ha decidido enviar a todos los hombres ucranianos al más allá

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han formado 32 brigadas de defensa territorial (TDF). 25 de ellas ya han participado en operaciones de combate.

El Ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, hizo esta declaración. No especificó el número de combatientes de las brigadas de defensa del territorio.

t.me/Soldierline/6397


----------



## Eslacaña (16 May 2022)

Por cierto ¿qué es de los chechenos?


----------



## Ramonmo (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vayamos a lo serio, porque estupideces no me interesa debatir con un desconocido.
> Sabe si ya reflotaron el Mosca, como había dicho @Zhukov el intrépido?



Patético. ¿Vacunado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

Derivada económica…después de la fase de negación llega la resignación…a pagar en rublos por mucho que intenten ocultarlo…


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> El principal problema de toda esta gran cagada que se esta produciendo es que se esta viendo bien claro que se creen que el que haga el próximo ataque preventivo va a ganar una guerra nuclear. El ser humano en situaciones de grave estrés puede realizar todo tipo de errores desastrosos, uno de ellos despreciar como va a contestar el enemigo.



Yo no creo que sea tema de estrés sino un análisis de la teoría de juegos y del dilema del prisionero, y lo que es más importante la teoría de Tucídides.

Toda potencia en decadencia se ve arrastrada al desastre debido que sus élites no van a aceptar el dejar de ser la potencia reinante.

Yo no creo que sea algo que se busque conscientemente, sino que simplemente los mandatarios se ven poco a poco arrastrados al desastre debido a su manifiesta incompetencia y decadencia.

¿Os acordáis de lo que estudiamos sobre los últimos tiempos del imperio Romano? Su decadencia, corrupción, miopia social y militar, etc... Bueno, pues esto viene a ser lo mismo pero con Nukes.

Fijaros en nuestros líderes: Pedro Sánchez, Johnson, Macron, Biden, las charos del norte y este de Europa, los verdes alemanes, etc: Son Wokes, narcisistas o directamente psicópatas con demencia senil. Es la decadencia de occidente.

Ahora compararlos con los que teníamos en los 60,70,80 (corruptos tambien, pero infinitamente más inteligentes y con el claro concepto de qué líneas rojas no traspasar).


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Por cierto ¿qué es de los chechenos?



Por ahí andan enrededando a las fuerzas especiales de la OTAN…


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno...
> 
> Mal empieza la semana para el otanfato



No sólo eso, ahora dice McDonalds que lo mismo ahora sí se va.
Pero no se había ido hace dos meses???   

McDonald's pone a la venta el negocio en Rusia y confirma su salida del país


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano estaba negociando muy en serio un intercambio de prisioneros rusos x heridos azovstalinos.
> La parte rusa al parecer no se ha bajado del burro de prisioneros x prisioneros.
> Lo que implica que para enviar heridos azovstalinos hacia Ucrania, primero deben caer prisioneros (deben rendirse).
> Asimismo, implica que solo son intercambiables aquellos prisioneros azovstalinos que gocen del derecho a ser prisioneros de guerra (ejército regular, y alguna cosa más).
> ...



_Alguno no está seguro que a los nazis heridos los esten evacuando._

A juzgar por la redacción del Ministerio de Defensa, no se habla de la retirada de los combatientes de las Fuerzas Nacionales de Seguridad. Sólo se están retirando los soldados de las AFU.
t.me/opersvodki/4744

Todavía no hay comentarios de Kiev sobre los acontecimientos de hoy en Mariupol. 

t.me/epoddubny/10667


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ti te lo perdonaré



Oh, gracias!
Ahora dime, ya reflotaron el buque insignia del mar Negro, el Moscú?
Porque @Zhukov dijo que una vez apagado el fuego bajo el agua lo reflotaban y listo.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Subieron mucho los intereses., después bajaron un poco y a ver que hacen ahora. Exito ha sido seguro pero el petróleo es bastante inestable y por tanto la moneda va a serlo también.
> 
> Si se contrae la economía también lo notarán pero oye tiene más cosas que pueden balancear. Lo que está claro es que ha sido la mejor batalla de la operación especial.



El petróleo en Rusia supone solo un 6% del PIB.
Hay muchos mantras sobre Rusia y su economía.

La diversificación aquí es enorme.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Se va escalando hasta que un error o un problema buscado desate la guerra.
Como he dicho antes: Estados Unidos está en modo desquiciado y está buscando una justificación para apretar el botón rojo.

Luego diez años en un búnker de lujo con jardines, piscinas, champán, putas y puros... y a la salida, un nuevo mundo.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Es interesante que la actualización de inteligencia del Reino Unido se centre en Bielorrusia. Mi predicción es que cuando Ucrania termine con Rusia, de hecho tomará represalias contra el régimen bielorruso, y lo hará en coordinación con el gobierno bielorruso en el exilio, quien luego tomará el poder.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

No consigo encontrar el informe que se puso aquí de aquel analista americano que dijo que para este mes de junio ya tendríamos una guerra directa con Rusia. Por favor, si alguien lo encuentra que lo ponga. Las cosas están pasando tal y como dijo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se va escalando hasta que un error o un problema buscado desate la guerra.
> Como he dicho antes: Estados Unidos está en modo desquiciado y está buscando una justificación para apretar el botón rojo.
> 
> Luego diez años en un búnker de lujo con jardines, piscinas, champán, putas y puros... y a la salida, un nuevo mundo.



Cuando salgan habrá otro mundo donde ellos no serán nadie…


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se va escalando hasta que un error o un problema buscado desate la guerra.
> Como he dicho antes: Estados Unidos está en modo desquiciado y está buscando una justificación para apretar el botón rojo.
> 
> *Luego diez años en un búnker de lujo con jardines, piscinas, champán, putas y puros... y a la salida, un nuevo mundo.*




Siempre que el bunker les funcione correctamente.

Hay un cómic de la serie _Jeremiah_ de Hermann en el que los que salen de los bunkeres se mueren porque no están preparados a las enfermedades post-apocalipticas. No recuerdo cual es.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando salgan habrá otro mundo donde ellos no serán nadie…



Depende: Todas las potencias tienen pensado y planeado cómo reconstruir un país después de una guerra nuclear.
Hay búnkeres gigantescos dentro de montañas donde se guardan medicinas, semillas, comida, armas, maquinaria industrial, etc.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que es muy temprano para empinar el codo. ¿De verdad piensan que porque Finlandia se meta en la OTAN ya a Putin se le calienta la cabeza y ordena una invasión? Por favor seamos serios.
> Durante más de 70 años la frontera con los comunistas la marcaba una calle en Berlín. Una calle.
> Finlandia puede unirse a la OTAN tranquilamente que nadie la va a invadir. Ahora bien, que se preparen para tener a un país militarizado al 100%. Presupuesto infinito para defensa y vivir constantemente en un estrés que no es compatible con la sociedad de amanerados en la que vivimos. Si ellos están dispuestos a pagar ese precio, pues adelante.



No solo eso.
El 4% de su PIB depende de las exportaciones a Rusia,
Y otro 4% de las exportaciones a China, las cuáles se han evaporado, porque el cierre del espacio aéreo ruso hace inviable cualquier exportación por vía aérea.

Así que perder un 8% de PIB por ir de progres, un país con un PIB de 250.000 millones de dólares...es muerte.


----------



## kasperle1966 (16 May 2022)

*El ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es una declaración de guerra contra Rusia* 





Lo mismo que Ucrania, Finlandia debe lo que tiene a la Revolución de Octubre, que le permitió conquistar su independencia como Estado, bajo el paraguas de Alemania. Sin embargo, la derrota del Reich en la Primera Guerra Mundial les permitió guardar ciertas apariencias de autonomía.
La actual Guerra de Ucrania también tiene muchos paralelismos con la “guerra de invierno” que enfrentó a Finlandia con la URSS entre 1939 y 1940.
El 30 de noviembre de 1939 el Ejército Rojo atacó a Finlandia, iniciando así la “guerra de invierno” entre ambos países. En 1963 el presidente finlandés Urho Kekkonen reconoció que los soviéticos tenían razones “comprensibles” para iniciar aquella guerra.
La “guerra de invierno” terminó con la firma del Tratado de Moscú el 13 de marzo de 1940, que Finlandia no respetó al unirse a la agresión alemana contra la URSS en junio de 1941. En Finlandia los historiadores la llaman “guerra de continuación”.
En ella Finlandia desempeñó un papel importante -pero ignorado- en el asedio nazi a Leningrado que acabó con el exterminio de un millón de personas, la tercera parte de la población.
La guerra con Finlandia acabó el 19 de septiembre de 1944, un poco antes que con Alemania. Ambos países firmaron el Armisticio de Moscú, en el que la URSS realizó importante concesiones al país nórdico, porque el combate fundamental era con el III Reich. El Ejército Rojo necesitaba concentrarse en la derrota de Alemania.
El tratado de paz definitivo se firmó en París el 17 de febrero de 1947 bajo los auspicios de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Francia.
El elemento fundamental del tratado era la neutralidad de Finlandia porque la URSS necesitaba, como ahora Rusia, un cordón para proteger sus fronteras, es decir, que sus vecinos no se convirtieran en un foco de conflictos.
Los tratados de paz han estado vigentes durante más de 70 años si que jamás se haya producido ningún conflicto entre embas partes.
La adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN supone, pues, una violación de los términos del Tratado de París o, en otras palabras, anularía el armisticio de 1944. Eso significa que ambas partes, Finlandia y Rusia, volverían a la situación anterior, es decir, a la guerra.
En ella, una vez más, Finlandia jugaría exactamente el mismo papel subordinado respecto a la OTAN que ahora juega Ucrania.
Gracias a Finlandia, la OTAN pondría sus misiles a 50 kilómetros de San Petersburgo. Uno de los motivos de la “guerra de invierno” fue precisamente la nacesidad de la URSS de desmilitarizar la frontera con Finlandia para salvaguardar Leningrado.

*https://mpr21.info/el-ingreso-de-finlandia-en-la-otan-es-una-declaracion-de-guerra-contra-rusia/*


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Siempre que el bunker les funcione correctamente.
> 
> Hay un cómic de la serie _Jeremiah_ de Hermann en el que los que salen de los bunkeres se mueren porque no están preparados a las enfermedades post-apocalipticas. No recuerdo cual es.



No creo que después de una guerra nuclear haya nuevas enfermedades. Habrá radiación, pero el 95% de la misma se disipa en tres semanas. Luego quedan cosas chungas que no se van en milenios, pero imagino que se tendrá cuidado con que zonas no visitar. Es muy probable que sea como vivir en marte, pero con medicinas, maquinarias, armas, etc. puedes vivir sin problemas. Son psicópatas y pienso que disfrutarían del post-Mad-Max.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Consideran los Estados Unidos un ataque nuclear preventivo contra Rusia y China?*
> 
> 14 de May de 2022
> 
> ...



Ese es el dilema de los hegemonistas imperiales. El ataque nuclear preventivo,
mejor llamado "el primer golpe nuclear", es el sueño húmedo de las elites belicistas
de occidente, que consideran neutralizaría la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia
solo podría realizarse a las puertas de Moscú para poder evitar esa respuesta. Que es 
lo que están intentando actualmente, colocándose en las mismas fronteras de Rusia.

Por supuesto, sería mas efectivo ese ataque, si dispondrían de misiles hipersónicos
lo cual no es, todavía, el caso, aunque andan en ello. Eso lo sabe Rusia que si tiene
esa ventaja estratégica y ya dejó claro que la aprovecharán hasta el último día, que en
esencia dicen: "Vuelven hasta las fronteras del 97 o, si es inevitable, golpearemos primero".

¿Para qué querríamos vivir los rusos en un mundo sin Rusia? que dijo Putin ¿Recuerdan?


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No sólo eso, ahora dice McDonalds que lo mismo ahora sí se va.
> Pero no se había ido hace dos meses???
> 
> McDonald's pone a la venta el negocio en Rusia y confirma su salida del país



Palazo para McDonalds. "Ya no es sostenible". McDonald's venderá su negocio en Rusia, tratará de mantener a los trabajadores

Rusia y Ucrania suponian el 9% de los ingresos de la marca.
Esperan dejar de ganar entre 1200 y 1400 millones de euros en 2022 (que es entre un 20 y un 25% de los beneficios anuales).
En el primer trimestre de 2022 (solo mes y medio de guerra) ha pasado de ganar 1.500 millones a ganar 1.100 millones


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra de la noticia. It will be hard for Ukraine’s economy to sustain a long war – The Economist
> 
> La economía ucraniana difícilmente podrá sostener una guerra larga - The Economist
> Autor Valery Moiseev
> ...



Ahora resulta que Ucrania era un paraíso económico       
Estos británicos son unos cachondos!!!


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ese es el dilema de los hegemonistas imperiales. El ataque nuclear preventivo,
> mejor llamado "el primer golpe nuclear", es el sueño húmedo de las elites belicistas
> de occidente, que consideran neutralizaría la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia
> solo podría realizarse a las puertas de Moscú para poder evitar esa respuesta. Que es
> ...



Si, está claro y ya lo he dicho: Es muy, muy probable que el primer ataque venga de China y de Rusia, ya que están cercando a Rusia como a un animal herido. Y logicamente, China no se va a mantener el margen (por pura supervivencia, no porque amen a los rusos).

He llegado a pensar (soy muy paranoico y magufo) que quizás es lo que se busque para resetear el mundo, hundir a occidente y pasarle el bastón de mando a Asia (y esto será una excusa), pero bueno, aquí ya me meto en arenas movedizas.

Lo que sí tengo claro es que antes de que acabe el año la OTAN entrará en guerra con Rusia.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Depende: Todas las potencias tienen pensado y planeado cómo reconstruir un país después de una guerra nuclear.
> Hay búnkeres gigantescos dentro de montañas donde se guardan medicinas, semillas, comida, armas, maquinaria industrial, etc.



Todas las élites piensan lo mismo, solo que la realidad luego va por el otro lado…por aquí por el norte debajo de las fincas aún hay villas romanas donde ahora pastan las vacas.

Suerte tendrán que no los maten el primer día del ataque nuclear los que les rodean…el odio será total contra ellos…


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

Carestía de combustible Ucrania, policía patrullará en bicicletas:
*La policía ha puesto en marcha una temporada de patrullaje en bicicleta*








Поліція розпочала сезон велопатрулювання


Сезон велопатрулювання поліцейськими стартував 16 травня.




www.pravda.com.ua




_" en Kyiv, Lviv, Kryvyi Rih, Khmelnytsky, Rivne, Ivano-Frankivsk, Zhytomyr, Bila Tserkva y Uzhhorod "_


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sionista lo somos todos en mi familia, mis tíos lucharon para liberar Jerusalem de la morisma.
> Nazi lo debe ser su puta madre.
> Ah, y no se olvide del glibilismi y la igindi 2030, troll de mierda.



sionista solo? querras decir que sois islamonazis (isis, nusra y demás franquicias de ratas terroristas y sionistas) y sionazis (sionistas y nazis) vamos, la misma mierda con idénticas ideologías y juntos por primera vez en ucrania de forma mas visible.
Deberias de sustituir esa mierda banderita por esta, es mas acorde con lo que sois, una panda de hijos de la gran puta, tú incluido, tu familia y tus muertos tontopollas!


mira! un nazi rezando en el muro de las nenazas en isisrahell



nazis con islamistas follacabras


Encuentren las diferencias, yo no veo ninguna. Dale recuerdos a la burrita tontolaba


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Brutal el whatsapp de mierda. más falso que un euro de madera.

Lo del avión está claro que es de hoy mismo...


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Greenpeace impide atracar en el Támesis a un petrolero con gasóleo ruso.*
La organización ecologista Greenpeace ha impedido atracar en el río Támesis a *un buque con 33.000 toneladas de gasóleo ruso*, al ocupar el muelle que tenía asignado en la terminal Navigator del condado de Essex. Según ha dicho a Efe un portavoz de la ONG, el petrolero Andromeda "se vio obligado a dar media vuelta" el domingo después de que una docena de sus activistas ocuparan dicho muelle, y se encuentra actualmente "anclado en el mar enfrente del estuario" del Támesis. Se desconoce si la embarcación de 183 metros de eslora se dirigirá a otro puerto o si volverá al lugar que tenía asignado, que, según Greenpeace, sigue ocupado por algunos ecologistas. *La Policía de Essex ha informado de ocho detenciones.*

Según cuenta Greenpeace en su comunicado, los manifestantes llegaron el domingo por la noche en bote a las instalaciones de Navigator Terminals, donde eludieron la seguridad para trepar al muelle, en una pr*otesta contra la importación de combustibles fósiles de Rusia por parte del Reino Unido. Los manifestantes han desplegado* una pancarta con el mensaje "El petróleo alimenta la guerra" y critican que el veto anunciado por el Gobierno británico al petróleo ruso no entre en vigor hasta final de año.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Os cuento una magufada que me pasó con unos 17 años:

Estaba en la biblioteca de mi barrio hojeando libros y vi uno que se llamaba (creo) algo así como "profecías", la verdad es que no recuerdo muy bien el nombre.

Lo estuve leyendo un poco y básicamente decía que Rusia y China lanzarían un ataque nuclear combinado sobre occidente para destruirlo (aunque luego también se llevarían la del pulpo).

Recuerdo este libro, ya que hoy en día me llama la atención lo siguiente: El libro lo leí a mediados de los años ochenta, cuando China y la URSS eran acérrimos enemigos. Yo pensé "Vaya tontería, la URSS y China siendo amigos, si se odian":

Lo que dá que pensar no es solo que Rusia y China ahora sean amigas, sino que el puto libro decía "Rusia" y no la "URSS" (hablamos de 1987).

En fin, como dice el Friker Jimenez ¿Casualidad? ¿serendipia? Ahí os dejo la magufada del día.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada económica…después de la fase de negación llega la resignación…a pagar en rublos por mucho que intenten ocultarlo…



Las generaciones que estudien esto dentro de 50 años pensarán que éramos todos retrasados mentales


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea tema de estrés sino un análisis de la teoría de juegos y del dilema del prisionero, y lo que es más importante la teoría de Tucídides.
> 
> Toda potencia en decadencia se ve arrastrada al desastre debido que sus élites no van a aceptar el dejar de ser la potencia reinante.
> 
> ...



Sí, yo también veo que la "camada" política de hoy no tiene nada que ver con la del pasado. Fíjate, había gente como De Gaulle que le decía en la cara al imperio que no iba a pasar por el aro. Hoy Francia, con sus submarinos del otanato Sarkozy y Mierdacron, es una puta mierda.

"Occidente" -o mejor dicho quienes la han gobernado hasta ahora- tiene *ansias* al ver lo que esta perdiendo, esta intentando por todos los medios de impedir el cambio. Esta en un estado de ansiedad permanente. No dudo que la teoría de juegos y el dilema del prisionero tengan su valor, pero también lo tiene el estado mental de los que "deciden". "Occidente" cree que *su palabra, su tecnología y su economía es LEY.

Fíjate lo que ha pasado cuando han pensado que embargando cuentas rusas iban a ganar prácticamente la guerra sin disparar un tiro, pretendiendo además que la propia Rusia mate a Putin. Es un punto de vista infantil, actúan como un niño despótico y cascarrabias al que se le debe de dar una hostia para que deje de tocar los huevos y llore de una maldita vez.*

Por eso el problema es que *la resolución de la teoría de Tucídides nunca se ha aplicado a una guerra nuclear*.
Si se piensan que Rusia y China van a quedar como meros subalternos (¡oh, no vamos a una guerra nuclear y vamos a bajarnos los pantalones por el bien de la humanidad!) por la pretendida superioridad "ética" de occidente me temo que están para que les metan en masa a un psiquiátrico y tirar la llave.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Os cuento una magufada que me pasó con unos 17 años:
> 
> Estaba en la biblioteca de mi barrio hojeando libros y vi uno que se llamaba (creo) algo así como "profecías", la verdad es que no recuerdo muy bien el nombre.
> 
> ...



¿Te acuerdas de qué libro era?
Yo sólo recuerdo el de Nostradamus que ni tan siquiera puede leer por aquella época.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que ha repelido una incursión de Rusia en la región de Sumy.*
Los guardias fronterizos ucranianos han repelido este lunes una incursión de *un grupo de reconocimiento y sabotaje* ruso en la región nororiental de Sumy, ha dicho el gobernador. Dmytro Zhyvytsky ha escrito en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram que el grupo ruso entró en territorio ucraniano al amparo de *proyectiles de mortero, granadas y ametralladoras*, pero se retiró después de que los guardias fronterizos se defendieran.

Reuters no ha podido verificar de forma independiente este relato. Las fuerzas rusas entraron en la región de Sumy poco después de que Moscú invadiera Ucrania el 24 de febrero. *Las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron el control de la región el 8 de abril y se han estado preparando para nuevos ataques.*

Por separado, un portavoz de los guardias fronterizos de Ucrania ha dicho en comentarios televisados que *el peligro que representan los bombardeos rusos en las regiones de Chernigov y Sumy persiste*, pero que la frontera está bajo control en ambos lugares.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Sí, yo también veo que la "camada" política de hoy no tiene nada que ver con la del pasado. Fíjate, había gente como De Gaulle que le decía en la cara al imperio que no iba a pasar por el aro. Hoy Francia, con sus submarinos del otanato Sarkozy y Mierdacron, es una puta mierda.
> 
> "Occidente" -o mejor dicho quienes la han gobernado hasta ahora- tiene *ansias* al ver lo que esta perdiendo, esta intentando por todos los medios de impedir el cambio. Esta en un estado de ansiedad permanente. No dudo que la teoría de juegos y el dilema del prisionero tengan su valor, pero también lo tiene el estado mental de los que "deciden". "Occidente" cree que *su palabra, su tecnología y su economía es LEY.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Además veo que la Psyop que lleva montando la CIA desde hace veinte años con el rollo Woke, feminista, LTGBxyz... BLM, etc. se les ha ido de las manos. Ya que lo que se pretendía era dividir a la sociedad para hacerla más dócil y manejable, pero al final todas esas mierdas también han impregnado en los dirigentes y han convertido a los mismos en subnormales profundos.


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)

Los Ukronazis se creen que los misiles nacen como las flores, de la nada......
Y si los lanzas sin saber y a cascoporro...se acaban.

Se agota la producción..












Occidente se queda sin misiles para Ucrania


Taiwan no va a recibir a tiempo los 250 misiles antiaéreos Stinger que ya ha comprado -y pagado- a Estados Unidos para defenderse de una invasión china. La razón es muy simple:...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pepetemete (16 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> A Rusia en realidad no le importan los nazis. Ha habido nazis desde el Maidán, y Rusia no ha intervenido.
> 
> Rusia, aunque técnicamente es el agresor, en realidad ha *reaccionado* a la operación que Ucrania iba a emprender en el Donbass, *y que luego hubiese continuado hacia abajo hasta Crimea*. Incluso si Ucrania no hubiese invadido Crimea, el mero establecimiento de sistemas de armas en toda la costa del Donbass ya la deja muy cercada. Ese detalle es lo verdaderamente importante. En esa situación Rusia podía permitirse perder el Donbass, pero no puede permitirse perder Crimea o dejar en manos del enemigo la posibilidad de neutralizarla en cualquier momento, porque entonces Rusia pierde la proyección en el mediterráneo, y deja tiradas Argelia y Siria, aparte de dejar el control de los estrechos a la anglada en exclusiva. Así que tiene que conservar Crimea y garantizar su seguridad como sea. Y para apuntalar Crimea es muy conveniente tener acceso por tierra desde el Donbass.
> 
> ...



Me parece un muy buen análisis la verdad.
Lo que queda claro es que la OTAN quería eliminar TODOS los lazos comerciales y diplomáticos de la UE con Rusia, y eso ya lo han conseguido, aunque no era muy complicado con la propaganda que se gastan.

El acuerdo es necesario, al menos hasta que occidente busque otra manera de desgartar a los rusos, pero este conflicto tiene que quedar resuelto en poco tiempo, porque una escalada aquí significa un pepino nuclear.

Rusia no va a esperar demasiado a que la OTAN se decida a negociar, y la posición de la OTAN es la de provocar más y más cada día, pero en realidad lo hace por intentar demostrar que todavía tiene cierto poder y que no se le achanten los países miembros y empiecen a abandonarla.

Lo que está claro es que si la OTAN pone misiles a las puertas , en los nuevos países miembros, es una línea roja complicada.

Aunque llevamos unas cuantas y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas de qué libro era?
> Yo sólo recuerdo el de Nostradamus que ni tan siquiera puede leer por aquella época.



No, lo que me llamaba la atención era que hablaba de un supuesto "profeta", pero no era ni Nostradamus, ni San Malaquías ni ninguno de los "famosos". No recuerdo el nombre. He tratado de volver a buscar el libro pero nunca lo conseguí.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Hasta ahora sé de 20 heridos de Azov que no caminan y que han sido llevados al hospital de Novoazovsk.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48835


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

La República Popular China también le envía saludos a Finlandia:

_*China ha tomado nota de la propuesta de Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. 
Las relaciones chino-finlandesas siempre han sido amistosas. La solicitud 
de Finlandia para ingresar en la OTAN añadirá, por supuesto, un nuevo *_
*factor a las relaciones bilaterales"*
Zhao Lijian

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...974bdeaad80d&usg=AOvVaw3NPZTFflb3tJ-V7LEmKtOT


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Para comprender como ha cambiado la situación con una OTAN en la que entran Suecia y Finlandia (cosa que puede ser complicada por que Turquía ve que se le están riendo en la cara con el apoyo de estos países a los curdos) hay que ver su población y el mapa.
> 
> Suecia no tiene contacto en sus fronteras con Rusia, dispone de una población de alrededor de 10 millones de personas.
> 
> ...




A Occidente se le olvida que en el momento en el que un solo soldado de la Otan, ya sea sueco, español, finlandés, rumano o marroquí, pise territorio ruso, las bombas, y no necesariamente nucleares, regarían las capitales de Europa y las principales ciudades norteamericanas.
Con decenas de miles de muertos, seguro que la gente espabilaba.

Esto no es la Rusia de 1941.
Se hacen unas pajas tremendas algunos: "irían a por Murmansk y San Petersburgo" 
Con una infantería europea cuyo mayor logro ha sido huir en kosovo cuando había combates.


pemebe dijo:


> Palazo para McDonalds. "Ya no es sostenible". McDonald's venderá su negocio en Rusia, tratará de mantener a los trabajadores
> 
> Rusia y Ucrania suponian el 9% de los ingresos de la marca.
> Esperan dejar de ganar entre 1200 y 1400 millones de euros en 2022 (que es entre un 20 y un 25% de los beneficios anuales).
> En el primer trimestre de 2022 (solo mes y medio de guerra) ha pasado de ganar 1.500 millones a ganar 1.100 millones



Como curiosidad, el mcdonalds más barato en el que me comí un menú mierder de la cadena...fue en Kiev hace un par de años. Me costó al cambio 2 euros, con patatas y bebida grande. En la plaza maidán. En el centro comercial (por llamarlo de alguna manera...) que hay debajo


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los Ukronazis se creen que los misiles nacen como las flores, de la nada......
> Y si los lanzas sin saber y a cascoporro...se acaban.
> 
> Se agota la producción..
> ...



Se los están reservando para ayudar a Finlandia


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Las generaciones que estudien esto dentro de 50 años pensarán que éramos todos retrasados mentales



qué va, las generaciones marrónidas de dentro de 50 años estarán pendientes de los chismes, el pollo frito, pegarse con el primero que les mire mal y follar a pelo en mitad de la calle. Los de hoy somos HINTELEKTUALES al lado de la mancha marrón que viene.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Un almirante turco retirado cuestiona la pertenencia de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN

El contralmirante turco retirado Ali Deniz Kutluq afirmó que la constante expansión había convertido a la OTAN en una organización engorrosa e ingobernable.

La discutida inclusión de dos países más, Finlandia y Suecia, en la Alianza del Atlántico Norte hará que la estructura sea aún más débil, y que formar parte de ella sea más peligroso para los miembros actuales.

Para saber más sobre las dudas del experto sobre la ampliación de la OTAN en Escandinavia, lea nuestro artículo.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48836


----------



## Hal8995 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, lo que me llamaba la atención era que hablaba de un supuesto "profeta", pero no era ni Nostradamus, ni San Malaquías ni ninguno de los "famosos". No recuerdo el nombre. He tratado de volver a buscar el libro pero nunca lo conseguí.



No sería Carlos Jesús o Christopher desde Raticulín ?


----------



## kikepm (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Coincido completamente con el autor: Una guerra nuclear es solo una cuestión de tiempo y creo que veremos la guerra en menos de tres años: Cualquier geoanalista aficionado sabe que todos los equilibrios de poder gestados en la guerra fría se han roto. Ahora el tema va de quien podría "medio-sobrevivir" a una guerra nuclear y quien podría dar el primer golpe.



Los equilibrios de poder se han roto, pero estamos asistiendo a la creación de otros nuevos, en los que la disuasión nuclear se mantiene como principal fuente de control de posibles agresiones.

Ningún país, mucho menos la OTAN, va a iniciar una guerra nuclear contra Rusia o China, ya que la capacidad de destrucción es de tal magnitud, que incluso la más victoria más exitosa se vuelve irrelevante.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Que jodienda,especialmente para el hijoPutin. 

Qué pedasso de estratega: empieza una guerra para impedir que un país fronterizo se le meta en la OTAN, y consigue que dos más lo hagan. A este paso va a conseguir que China acabe pidiendo el ingreso.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Una unidad ucraniana de TrO fue atacada por las fuerzas armadas rusas: (Imágenes para mayores de 18 años)

Varios soldados en vehículos fueron eliminados. El vehículo de los ucranazis no arrancaba y tuvieron que correr por los campos bajo las balas en busca de refugio u otro vehículo.

En el segundo vídeo, se oye el inglés y había mercenarios extranjeros entre los combatientes.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48837

_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A Occidente se le olvida que en el momento en el que un solo soldado de la Otan, ya sea sueco, español, finlandés, rumano o marroquí, pise territorio ruso, las bombas, y no necesariamente nucleares, regarían las capitales de Europa y las principales ciudades norteamericanas.
> *Con decenas de miles de muertos,* seguro que...



Seronoser, ¿como sabes que eso no es lo que se busca? Millones de muertos y un gran "reseteo".
Esta guerra solo me lleva a pensar dos cosas:

1) Occidente está gobernado por unos retrasados mentales que no saben lo que hacen y que nos llevan al desastre: No hay nadie al volante.
2) Esto está pactado de antemano con Rusia y con China.

Otra explicación no encuentro: La OTAN no puede ser tan imbécil y temeraria.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Los equilibrios de poder se han roto, pero estamos asistiendo a la creación de otros nuevos, en los que la disuasión nuclear se mantiene como principal fuente de control de posibles agresiones.
> 
> Ningún país, mucho menos la OTAN, va a iniciar una guerra nuclear contra Rusia o China, ya que la capacidad de destrucción es de tal magnitud, que incluso la más victoria más exitosa se vuelve irrelevante.



SI, pero mientras tanto se va escalando y escalando... como he dicho antes: Quizás es que no hay nadie al volante.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No sería Carlos Jesús o Christopher desde Raticulín ?



Bufff, era mucho antes de todo eso (1986-87).


----------



## Besarionis (16 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que eran los fuegos artificiales de la celebración eurovisiva.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> recomiendo leer los artículos de Komsomolskaya Pravda, sobre el sufrimiento de la población civil, esto es de Rubezhnoye pero podría ser cualquier ciudad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zhukov veo mucho lo del desastre ruso de los tanques pero aparte del stock de tanques que tiene Rusia y puede movilizar. Creo que le gente se equivoca a ver un tanque destruido ya de por sentado que su tripulación esta muerta. Creo que el porcentaje en la 2 GM era 1 tripulación muerta por cada 4 tanques destruidos.

Ose a de eso 500 tanques destruidos nos da 1/4 mas bajas no llegaran a los 200 muertos Rusos con los tanques......

Así que no me cuadra nada eso de las 30.000 bajas Rusas.


Harman dijo:


> Un almirante turco retirado cuestiona la pertenencia de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN
> 
> El contralmirante turco retirado Ali Deniz Kutluq afirmó que la constante expansión había convertido a la OTAN en una organización engorrosa e ingobernable.
> 
> ...



Finlandia y Suecia son dos paises progres tendentes a siempre ir de pacifistas y no actuar. Por eso son en parte un peligro para la Otan.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Una ciudad fantasma: reportaje exclusivo de Readovka desde la abandonada Popasna

El reportero especial de Readovka Kirill Imashev visitó Popasna (LNR) que fue liberada de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Según nuestro corresponsal, la magnitud de la destrucción no puede compararse ni siquiera con la de Volnovakha y Mariupol en los primeros días tras el fin de los combates: "Todo es mucho peor, diez veces más. No queda ni una sola casa intacta en la ciudad, ni un solo civil en las calles: la mayoría ha evacuado.

Los combates por la ciudad continuaron casi ininterrumpidamente. Según los militares del LNR que asaltaron Popasna, se luchó por cada casa. La ciudad, un centro de transporte de importancia estratégica, fue liberada por completo el 8 de mayo, momento en el que el sector privado estaba prácticamente en ruinas.

Pero a pesar del deprimente panorama de la devastación de la ciudad fantasma, no cabe duda de que el tiempo pasará y Popasna se recuperará y la vida volverá a sus calles. El ejemplo de Mariupol es una confirmación directa de ello.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48841

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (16 May 2022)

y si nosotros pidiéramos a cambio apoyo para Ceuta, Melilla, peñones, etc?
Tampoco sonaría tan raro en este contexto 
Sólo haría falta un tio con huevos para defender a su país en vez de suplicar una caricia en el lomo y repartir croisants en la cumbre para que le digan que todo ha estado muy bueno...


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma que ha repelido una incursión de Rusia en la región de Sumy.*
> Los guardias fronterizos ucranianos han repelido este lunes una incursión de *un grupo de reconocimiento y sabotaje* ruso en la región nororiental de Sumy, ha dicho el gobernador. Dmytro Zhyvytsky ha escrito en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram que el grupo ruso entró en territorio ucraniano al amparo de *proyectiles de mortero, granadas y ametralladoras*, pero se retiró después de que los guardias fronterizos se defendieran.
> 
> Reuters no ha podido verificar de forma independiente este relato. Las fuerzas rusas entraron en la región de Sumy poco después de que Moscú invadiera Ucrania el 24 de febrero. *Las fuerzas ucranianas recuperaron el control de la región el 8 de abril y se han estado preparando para nuevos ataques.*
> ...



Ya empiezan los medios occidentales a taparse por si acaba siendo una fake news. En esta guerra no hay un solo periodista occidental que verifique de manera independiente lo que le dicen. Simplemente lo publica tal cual con la coletilla- ¿donde están los reporteros de guerra?

*Reuters no ha podido verificar de forma independiente este relato.

CNN no ha podido verificar de forma independiente qué causó el daño al barco. *

No se han dado datos por el momento de víctimas de este ataque, si bien las autoridades municipales aseguran que el edificio ha sido destruido y que habría víctimas bajo los escombros, informaron* varias agencias, que no han podido verificar de forma independiente esta afirmación. 

El presidente reconoció que las fuerzas rusas habían infligido bajas y sostuvo que “el enemigo también ha sufrido bajas muy graves”. La BBC no puede verificar esta afirmación. *


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, está claro y ya lo he dicho: Es muy, muy probable que el primer ataque venga de China y de Rusia, ya que están cercando a Rusia como a un animal herido. Y logicamente, China no se va a mantener el margen (por pura supervivencia, no porque amen a los rusos).
> 
> He llegado a pensar (soy muy paranoico y magufo) que quizás es lo que se busque para resetear el mundo, hundir a occidente y pasarle el bastón de mando a Asia (y esto será una excusa), pero bueno, aquí ya me meto en arenas movedizas.
> 
> Lo que sí tengo claro es que antes de que acabe el año la OTAN entrará en guerra con Rusia.



Siempre me dio curiosidad saber de que nos enteraríamos si ocurriese algo así...
yo creo que mas bien de nada...de un momento para otro esos paises serian como agujeros negros de información


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

El arma nuclear es disuasoria,,,,, No hace falta usarla para que haga efecto. Rusia, sin armamento nuclear, nunca habría invadido Ucrania.


----------



## kikepm (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> SI, pero mientras tanto se va escalando y escalando... como he dicho antes: Quizás es que no hay nadie al volante.



No hay nadie con perspectiva histórica, inteligencia, sensatez, al volante. Pero los mismos tontos tienen miedo a la muerte en la forma de una reacción termonuclear, tanto o más que los inteligentes.

Cuando los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto, fue el propio Biden el que en un atisbo de aparente sensatez dijo que no desplegaría fuerzas USA en Ucrania.









Biden "no tiene intención" de desplegar fuerzas de EEUU o la OTAN en Ucrania


Pero advierte con fuertes sanciones económicas directamente a Putin en caso de que Rusia entre en territorio ucraniano.




www.huffingtonpost.es





Esto no fue por un ramalazo de buenas intenciones, sino porque Biden, o más bien sus asesores y personal de inteligencia, saben lo que significaría un enfrentamiento directo entre soldados USAnos y rusos.

La disuasión nuclear sigue siendo el principal criterio de decisión y permite hacer predicciones con un grado de probabilidad muy alto.

No va a haber guerra nuclear porque esta es el fin de todo, para todos, en todas partes.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]
Uiss hay más. Con energía cara hay muchos procesos que no valen la pena entre ellos el


mazuste dijo:


> La República Popular China también le envía saludos a Finlandia:
> 
> _*China ha tomado nota de la propuesta de Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN.
> Las relaciones chino-finlandesas siempre han sido amistosas. La solicitud
> ...



leñeeee. Comentario importante.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un almirante turco retirado cuestiona la pertenencia de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN
> 
> El contralmirante turco retirado Ali Deniz Kutluq afirmó que la constante expansión había convertido a la OTAN en una organización engorrosa e ingobernable.
> 
> ...



En el año 67 empezó el colegio. Está jubilado pues a los 60-62 años.Que suerte !!!

Desde entonces participa y mucho en la tv.Cuanto te jubilas te conviertes en verso libre imagino.
Seguro q será consejero de alguna empresa armamentística.
Le entrevistaron por lo del Moskva.
También participó en un estudio sobre la viabilidad de la vacuna( para los haters ).

Se le vé muy joven o más bien poco trabajado.

Voy a leer que dice


----------



## JAGGER (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Palazo para McDonalds. "Ya no es sostenible". McDonald's venderá su negocio en Rusia, tratará de mantener a los trabajadores
> 
> Rusia y Ucrania suponian el 9% de los ingresos de la marca.
> Esperan dejar de ganar entre 1200 y 1400 millones de euros en 2022 (que es entre un 20 y un 25% de los beneficios anuales).
> En el primer trimestre de 2022 (solo mes y medio de guerra) ha pasado de ganar 1.500 millones a ganar 1.100 millones



Tan difícil es entender que el ruso de a pie no puede pagar un Big Mac.
A mí -y a tí- me la trae floja Mcdonald's, pero en tu lugar trataría de entender y empatizar con el pueblo ruso, que viene siendo esquilmado por Putin y su banda. Aunque ellos lo elijen.


----------



## frangelico (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra de la noticia. It will be hard for Ukraine’s economy to sustain a long war – The Economist
> 
> La economía ucraniana difícilmente podrá sostener una guerra larga - The Economist
> Autor Valery Moiseev
> ...



Lo que se está robando ahí debe ser la envidia de tres generaciones de la PSOE o de cinco de peronoides


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Siempre me dio curiosidad saber de que nos enteraríamos si ocurriese algo así...
> yo creo que mas bien de nada...de un momento para otro esos paises serian como agujeros negros de información



Si vives en una ciudad de más de 100.000 habitantes desaparecerías en menos de dos segundos, si vives en un pueblo notarías los efectos del pulso electromagnético: La mayor parte de los aparatos electrónicos dejarían de funcionar.


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No hay nadie con perspectiva histórica, inteligencia, sensatez, al volante. Pero los mismos tontos tienen miedo a la muerte en la forma de una reacción termonuclear, tanto o más que los inteligentes.
> 
> Cuando los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto, fue el propio Biden el que en un atisbo de aparente sensatez dijo que no desplegaría fuerzas USA en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Actualmente no hay las suficientes ojivas nucleares, para acabar con la vida en la tierra. en los 80 existían 70mil. 
Ahora son 14mil, la mayoría no llegaría ni a ser lanzada. Claro que los paises implicados serian convertidos en ruinas. Pero la vida seguiria


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Rusia afirma que Europa ha optado por cortar cualquier canal de comunicación y ahora tiene "vía libre"*

El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia ha afirmado que Europa ha optado por cortar cualquier canal de comunicación, ha perdido la oportunidad de "salvar la cara de Ucrania", que fue sugerida por ellos, y ahora tienen "vía libre", en el marco de la invasión rusa a Ucrania y la posible adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zajarova, ha dicho en una entrevista: "durante ocho años, hemos estado sugiriendo la mejor opción, el compromiso", tal y como ha recogido la agencia de noticias TASS.

"No era una mera opción simbólica de salvar la cara de este Estado, era para preservar un país unificado, es más, el país que sería capaz de superar la crisis de crecimiento y que se basaría en los principios democráticos con una posibilidad de un desarrollo alternativo en una serie de áreas", ha agregado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...516072331.html


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea tema de estrés sino un análisis de la teoría de juegos y del dilema del prisionero, y lo que es más importante la teoría de Tucídides.
> 
> Toda potencia en decadencia se ve arrastrada al desastre debido que sus élites no van a aceptar el dejar de ser la potencia reinante.
> 
> ...




Saludos a todos tras algunos años de ausencia. Me alegra encontrar a viejos conocidos aunque también echo en falta a otros. Espero que todos estéis bien, allá donde estéis.

Voy a contaros mis delirios o pesadillas, como prefiráis llamarlas, mi médica debería cambiarme la medicación,  (echo en falta la carcajada en los emoticonos)

Mercader, suelo estar de acuerdo en el 90% de tus afirmaciones, aunque en este post tuyo disiento en la supuesta miopía de nuestros dirigentes occidentales. Otro conforero (lamento haber olvidado quién es) ha colgado una entrevista a Oleg Tsaryov, un ex-diputado ucraniano, esta: "Accordo Mosca-Kiev a marzo. Ma dopo Bucha è saltato tutto"

De la entrevista destaco este párrafo:
_"Entre los políticos de Kiev todavía tengo muchos amigos y conocidos y sé que hoy ninguno de ellos puede decidir su propio destino. Las decisiones se toman en otros lugares con el único propósito de hacer la guerra a Rusia. Esto no será suficiente para derrotarla, pero ciertamente costará muchas más vidas rusas y ucranianas. Y esto es un verdadero dolor para mí_".


Nuestros políticos no se han vuelto imbéciles. 
Si nosotros, simples foreros con mucha menos información que ellos vemos la jugada, ellos también la ven y si hemos de creer a este ex-diputado ucraniano, ven con profundo dolor y estupor que corremos hacia un abismo. 
No son tontos, están aterrorizados y paralizados, en pleno _shock_
Y en este estado de shock siguen las órdenes de quienes les dictan el camino a seguir.

Acabamos de tener un caso flagrante de espionaje a miembros del gobierno español, sus teléfonos móviles intervenidos. Hace no mucho salió el mismo caso en Alemania. Mi convencimiento es que los gobiernos otan están todos pillados, intervenidos, espiados hasta el fondo de las bragas, como queráis llamarlo y eso sumado a esta situación de estrés los tiene sin reaccionar. 

Difícilmente van a ponerse de acuerdo varios de ellos para "enfrentarse" o pensar una estrategia frente a los designios de quien sea que esté al mando teniendo espiado hasta el alma. Se van al baño y ya se han enterado. ¿Cómo no van a enterarse si intentan ponerse de acuerdo para, por ejemplo, votar en contra de lo que sea en cumbre otan.

Y sin embargo, podrían dar su opinión contraria, como hace Hungría, o Turquía y la población occidental somos lo suficientemente manipulables como para aceptar un nuevo discurso aunque vaya en la dirección opuesta a lo que nos han contado hasta ahora. Puede hacerse y espero que se haga.
Me resisto a esperar cómo un futuro horrible se acerca a mis nietos y creer que nada puede hacerse. 

No sé si este foro lo lee algún político, no creo, pero si de casualidad alguno lo hace, no se queden clavados al sillón con los ojos como platos y esperando instrucciones como hacen los de Kiev, ¡¡¡Reaccionen, carallo!!!
Estamos hablando de que una 3ª guerra Mundial con nukes se despliega en un futuro cercano ¿Hay algo peor que eso?
¿Y no van a hacer nada más que obedecer?
¡Espabilen, coñe!!!

Y me voy a la consulta de mi médica a que me recete la pastilla azul ¿O era la roja?
Un somnífero permanente voy a necesitar en los próximos 3 años, ... contando que sigamos enteros para entonces.
Hasta pronto 
(También echo en falta el emoticono del saludo)


----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Seronoser, ¿como sabes que eso no es lo que se busca? Millones de muertos y un gran "reseteo".
> Esta guerra solo me lleva a pensar dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Occidente está gobernado por unos retrasados mentales que no saben lo que hacen y que nos llevan al desastre: No hay nadie al volante.
> ...



Estamos en fase de negacion. Creemos que aun tenemos poder. Es la explicación mas lógica.

Despues de 30 años de imprudencia, alimentando a China, ahora las prisas.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

Por ahora la tecnología de los misiles hipersónicos solo la posee Rusia, si encima le añades los misiles ICBM de orbita fraccionaria que dejan una ventana de entrada sin protección en USA, en un first strike ganan Rusia. Aparte de que los misiles de orbita fraccionaria también sirven como antimisiles: China creo que también cuenta con misiles de orbita fraccionada.

Suerte que Putin no le ha dado al botón, esa tecnología en manos USAnas podría ser peligrosa.









RS-28 Sarmat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Sistema de bombardeo de órbita fraccionada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 May 2022)

* Rusia vuelve a perder otra batalla y se marcha de Jarkov.
* Finlandia y Suecia se incorporarán a la OTAN.
* La OTAN considera posible una victoria militar de Ucrania.
* EE.UU se queda sin misiles para enviar a Ucrania.
* Un corte total del gas de Rusia hundiría el crecimiento económico
* Rusia jamás estuvo a punto de tomar o sitiar Kiev o Jarkov.
* Zelenski dice que recuperarán el Dómbas.
* El Pentágono desplegará al menos 10.000 efectivos en Europa.
* Rusia lanza bombas de fósforo blanco en la acería de Mariupol.
* El 75% de los fineses y el 60% de los suecos a favor de la OTAN.
* Turquía pide a Suecia y Finlandia alejarse de los kurdos.
* Rusia no tiene ninguna posibilidad de conquistar Odesa, ni
siquiera de acercarse.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No hay nadie con perspectiva histórica, inteligencia, sensatez, al volante. Pero los mismos tontos tienen miedo a la muerte en la forma de una reacción termonuclear, tanto o más que los inteligentes.
> 
> Cuando los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto, fue el propio Biden el que en un atisbo de aparente sensatez dijo que no desplegaría fuerzas USA en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho: *los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto.*

Así que al final todo depende de que alguien los frene, pero ¿y si ese alguien no los frena? ¿y si se produce un error táctico o un malentendido? Ya hemos estado muchas veces a lo largo de la historia a punto de que se produjera una guerra nuclear por culpa de un accidente o de un malentendido.


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si vives en una ciudad de más de 100.000 habitantes desaparecerías en menos de dos segundos, si vives en un pueblo notarías lo efectos del pulso electromagnético: La mayor parte de los aparatos electrónicos dejarían de funcionar.



Vivo en una zona del planeta que nadie lanzaria una nuke. Seguramente me enteraria de la escalada y la primera detonacion...y luego silencio absoluto. La informacion volveria a tener la velocidad que tenia en 1900


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*El Kremlin explicó por qué Ucrania es mala en la OTAN y Finlandia y Suecia no lo son.*

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmytro Peskov, dijo que la membresía de Ucrania en la OTAN difiere de la de Finlandia y Suecia en que Kiev y Moscú supuestamente tienen una "disputa territorial".

Fuente: Peskov, citado por RIA Novosti del Kremlin

Discurso directo de Peskov: "No tenemos disputas territoriales ni con Finlandia ni con Suecia. Si bien Ucrania podría potencialmente convertirse en miembro de la OTAN, Rusia tendría entonces una disputa territorial con un estado aliado que plantea enormes riesgos para todo el continente".

Este es un tema serio que nos preocupa. Supervisaremos de cerca las implicaciones de la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN en términos de nuestra seguridad, que debe garantizarse con absoluta certeza".

Se recordará que el jefe de Roscosmos, Dmitry Rogozin, "bromeó" sobre un ataque con misiles estratégicos en Finlandia y Suecia en caso de su adhesión a la OTAN.

У Кремлі розповіли, чому Україна в НАТО – це погано, а Фінляндія та Швеція – ні


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Vivo en una zona del planeta que nadie lanzaria una nuke. Seguramente me enteraria de la escalada y la primera detonacion...y luego silencio absoluto. La informacion volveria a tener la velocidad que tenia en 1900



Más tarde o más temprano te llegaría la radiación. Además con la ruptura de la cadena de suministros mundial tu país entraría en una crisis brutal y la vuelta al siglo XII.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo lo que hoy se está aquí hablando lo vengo diciendo desde hace meses: Esto no es una guerra proxy entre la OTAN y Rusia. Esto es el comienzo de la tercera guerra mundial entre Occidente y Asia. La OTAN ha puesto completamente patas arriba todo el tablero militar, económico y político mundial.
> 
> La guerra nuclear ya está sobre la mesa, pero todavía no han empezado a volar la nukes.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo miedo a morir, pero tengo hijos pequeños a los que no les puedo faltar, y a quienes quiero ver crecer y si Dios quiere que me den nietos. No podemos resignarnos a una nueva guerra, hay que intentar por todos los medios que no ocurra. ¿Cómo? ...no lo sé. Pero no me voy a resignar a que por culpa de unos demonios mis niños puedan sufrir una guerra.


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Todas las élites piensan lo mismo, solo que la realidad luego va por el otro lado…por aquí por el norte debajo de las fincas aún hay villas romanas donde ahora pastan las vacas.
> 
> *Suerte tendrán que no los maten el primer día del ataque nuclear los que les rodean…el odio será total contra ellos…*




Efectivamente, por eso deberían reaccionar y no quedarse pasmados viendo cómo se despliegan las nukes


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, pero tú también estás hablando de una guerra (en este caso económica).
> 
> Los actuales dirigentes de Estados Unidos y Wall Street no va a dejar de ninguna manera que Estados Unidos caiga (ni militar ni economicamente). Ya que una derrota económica produciría el mismo efecto que una militar.
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos no va a caer en dos días. Ningún imperio que se precie lo hace. Roma o España, por ejemplo. De hecho la España actual son los restos del imperio, de ahí sus problemas de encaje. Hay otros ejemplos como Irán e incluso la propia Rusia. 
Estados Unidos está en camino de convertirse en una potencia de segunda fila, pero todavía con un papel importante en el hemisferio occidental. Y no digamos nada su influencia lingüística y cultural... 
Es habitual que los periodos de máxima creación cultural de un imperio coincidan con una época de decadencia material, política y militar. El mejor ejemplo está en el siglo de oro español.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En el año 67 empezó el colegio. Está jubilado pues a los 60-62 años.Que suerte !!!
> 
> Desde entonces participa y mucho en la tv.Cuanto te jubilas te conviertes en verso libre imagino.
> Seguro q será consejero de alguna empresa armamentística.
> ...



Dice muy poco...es un resumen. La verdad es que sería un éxito muy grande para Rusia conseguir que Turquía se fuera de la Otan.

También sería una baza muy importante pues todos le reconocerían su papel emergente de potencia intermedia. Podría jugar a dos barajas como hasta ahora pero más evidente. Todos querrían acercarse a ella.

Ya sabiendo que no entra en la UE puede conseguir mejores tratados , a su medida, " " que le permitan limitar el flujo de sirios a la UE "


----------



## Epicii (16 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora la tecnología de los misiles hipersónicos solo la posee Rusia, si encima le añades los misiles ICBM de orbita fraccionaria que dejan una ventana de entrada sin protección en USA, en un first strike ganan Rusia. Aparte de que los misiles de orbita fraccionaria también sirven como antimisiles: China creo que también cuenta con misiles de orbita fraccionada.
> 
> Suerte que Putin no le ha dado al botón, esa tecnología en manos USAnas podría ser peligrosa.
> 
> ...



Y los submarinos?


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## SkywalkerAND (16 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Todas las élites piensan lo mismo, solo que la realidad luego va por el otro lado…por aquí por el norte debajo de las fincas aún hay villas romanas donde ahora pastan las vacas.
> 
> Suerte tendrán que no los maten el primer día del ataque nuclear los que les rodean…el odio será total contra ellos…



A lo mejor esas élites se piensan que, una vez salgan del búnker, les estará esperando el empleado de Starbucks con el Frapuccino recién hecho antes de ir a la tienda Apple a comprarse su nuevo iPhone...


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

La ofensiva de Kiev.

Porque fue una finta.

Ataque sorpresa muy bien ejecutado desde una zona por donde no pensaban que iban a atacar los Rusos que era Chernovyl. Fue un avances a todo trapo asumiendo perdidas para ver la respuesta y sobre todo para que Kiev desviara tropas de reserva del frente sur donde era el ataque pretendido de los Rusos








El objetivo Ruso nunca fue tomar Kiev, claro esta que si la regalaban la tomaria pero siempre fue un objetivo secundario con tropas secundarias y de equipamiento secundario que se puede permitir el lujo de perder.







Kiev fue un engaño donde miramos todos mientras en el sur los Rusos avanzaban ràpidamente.







Columna Rusa en dirección de Kiev.Como vemos no era el material de primera como los t-90 que era lo que lanzarian a Kiev si esta hubiera sido su objetivo verdadero.

El verdadero ataque fue el Sur y la toma de toda la fachada del mar de Azvo y una buena parte del Donbass. Donde el ejercito ucraniano se llevo una paliza de cuidado. Perdidendo un gran territorio. Donde entre otras cosas sitiaron en Mariupol a 8500 ucranianos mas bajas en una sola bolsa que bajas Rusas en toda la guerra. Tras la consolidación del Sur se retiro de forma planificada la salida del la zona de Kiev como estaba planeada. Por eso los ucranianos fueron incapaces de perseguir a un supuesto enemigo en desbandada como vendia la Otan.


Ahora entramos en la fase planeada de toma del Donbass. Que por lo que observamos va a un planteamiento mas metodico y de desgaste del ejercito Ucraniano.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> qué va, las generaciones marrónidas de dentro de 50 años estarán pendientes de los chismes, el pollo frito, pegarse con el primero que les mire mal y follar a pelo en mitad de la calle. Los de hoy somos HINTELEKTUALES al lado de la mancha marrón que viene.



Tú tienes algo en la cabeza que te deja pensar del todo... que te lo miren anda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 May 2022)

*Putin señala la aceptación de Rusia de la membresía de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN*





__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## NPI (16 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Totufo lo será (lo que signifique eso) el que te paga
> 
> Los CM no sabéis rebatir sin tener que insultar?
> 
> ...



La CUCARACHA (firma) no será por un casual el ínclito Pérez Triana por lo de totufo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (16 May 2022)

*RUSIA VA A PERDER ESTREPITOSAMENTE LA GUERRA EN UCRANIA, Y ADEMÁS VAN A TRAGAR CON LA EXPANSIÓN DE LA OTAN EN FINLANCIA Y SUECIA*

*ES LO QUE OCURRE CON UNA ESTRATEGIA DISEÑADA POR ALGUIEN CON SÍNDROME ALCOHÓLICO FETAL*


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Y los submarinos?



No son experto en el tema, por lo que no puedo decir nada.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora la tecnología de los misiles hipersónicos solo la posee Rusia, si encima le añades los misiles ICBM de orbita fraccionaria que dejan una ventana de entrada sin protección en USA, en un first strike ganan Rusia. Aparte de que los misiles de orbita fraccionaria también sirven como antimisiles: China creo que también cuenta con misiles de orbita fraccionada.
> 
> Suerte que Putin no le ha dado al botón, esa tecnología en manos USAnas podría ser peligrosa.
> 
> ...



los rusos tenian también un sistema para desviar de ruta o romper los satélites del vecino ¿no?

Pues si aquí esta:








Rusia destruye un satélite con un misil y pone en peligro a los siete astronautas de la estación espacial


Washington asegura que la nube de escombros provocada por la prueba militar rusa creó una lluvia de desechos de más de 1.500 pedazos de basura espacial que están ahora en la órbita de la Tierra




elpais.com





Si hace apagón en su territorio...


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo no tengo miedo a morir, pero tengo hijos pequeños a los que no les puedo faltar, y a quienes quiero ver crecer y si Dios quiere que me den nietos. No podemos resignarnos a una nueva guerra, hay que intentar por todos los medios que no ocurra. ¿Cómo? ...no lo sé. Pero no me voy a resignar a que por culpa de unos demonios mis niños puedan sufrir una guerra.



Te entiendo perfectamente, pero poco podemos hacer: Quizás no votar, consumir poco, intentar no beneficiar a esas grandes compañías que nos dirigen, pero no mucho más: El ciudadano de a pié no decide nada.

Quizás puedas llevarte a tu familia a un sitio más seguro, pero es una apuesta arriesgada.

Precisamente dentro de diez días salgo para mi país para comprar una casa en una pequeña aldea con algo de tierras. Poco a poco voy a intentar montar un pequeño refugio para intentar hacer frente a lo que viene, pero me temo que todo va tan deprisa que no me va a dar tiempo. No obstante lo estoy intentando (y eso que toda la familia me está llamando "loco").

Si eres creyente piensa que Jesucristo dice en la biblia una y otra vez que este mundo pertenece al "príncipe de la tinieblas". Es decir: El mundo es el hogar del diablo (como oposición al reino de los cielos). O lo que viene a ser lo mismo: El mundo nunca fue un sitio ni seguro, ni agradable.

Casi todas las generaciones han vivido guerras, nosotros no somos una excepción.

No obstante al final del día hay que ser optimista: Disfrutemos del día a día y de cada momento. La muerte es esa compañera que todos tenemos encima del hombro y que nos mira continuamente.
Disfruta de tus hijos, y si viene una guerra, por lo menos habéis sido felices.


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

Como se nota que *no estuviste en el hilo de Siria.*

Exactamente las mismas frases (qué van a hacer con 30 avioncitos los rusos, no dan más, es un chiste, son patéticos, etc., etc.).

Ve a mirar Siria ahora.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea tema de estrés sino un análisis de la teoría de juegos y del dilema del prisionero, y lo que es más importante la teoría de Tucídides.
> ...
> Fijaros en nuestros líderes: Pedro Sánchez, Johnson, Macron, Biden, las charos del norte y este de Europa, los verdes alemanes, etc: Son Wokes, narcisistas o directamente psicópatas con demencia senil. Es la decadencia de occidente.
> 
> Ahora compararlos con los que teníamos en los 60,70,80 (corruptos tambien, pero infinitamente más inteligentes y con el claro concepto de qué líneas rojas no traspasar).



Totalmente. Y creo que subestiman el peligro, y por encima de todo que les importamos una soberana mlerda. Tantas películas han mellado también en ellos, y en el caso de los norteamericanos, encima se han creído que siempre ganan.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

El hijoPutin está totalmente desconectado de la realidad. Está acabado y no se quiere dar cuenta. Lo derrocarán los mismos ruso,al tiempo.  .


----------



## ATDTn (16 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Actualmente no hay las suficientes ojivas nucleares, para acabar con la vida en la tierra. en los 80 existían 70mil.
> Ahora son 14mil, la mayoría no llegaría ni a ser lanzada. Claro que los paises implicados serian convertidos en ruinas. Pero la vida seguiria



La vida seguiría sí... pero sería el colapso de la civilización.
Dejaría la caída del imperio romano como un juego de niños.
Millones de personas morirían rápidamente, luego otros por la radiación, otros de hambre, guerras permanentes.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> los rusos tenian también un sistema para desviar de ruta o romper los satélites del vecino ¿no?



Esos mismos misiles de orbita fraccionada sirven para atacar satélites, lo que no se es que munición usan y la chatarra espacial que se esparciría haría peligrar cualquier vuelo orbital.


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A Occidente se le olvida que en el momento en el que un solo soldado de la Otan, ya sea sueco, español, finlandés, rumano o marroquí, pise territorio ruso, las bombas, y no necesariamente nucleares, regarían las capitales de Europa y las principales ciudades norteamericanas.
> Con decenas de miles de muertos, seguro que la gente espabilaba.
> 
> Esto no es la Rusia de 1941.
> ...



Es que la OTAN no va a entrar en ninguna guerra directa con Rusia. 
Pajas mentales. Pero oye, el miedo es libre y vivimos tiempos de apocalipsis semanales... Verás las portadas en una semana que anuncian 37 grados de máxima en Madrid el viernes....


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

CSTO no participará en la guerra ruso-ucraniana - dijo el secretario general de la organización Stanislav Zas

“Putin informó en detalle a sus colegas de la CSTO sobre el curso de la operación especial en Ucrania, el tema del uso de las fuerzas de la CSTO en Ucrania no se planteó en la cumbre”.
Buscad la diferencia entre estos y lo que tenemos en Europa.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, pero tú también estás hablando de una guerra (en este caso económica).
> 
> Los actuales dirigentes de Estados Unidos y Wall Street no va a dejar de ninguna manera que Estados Unidos caiga (ni militar ni economicamente). Ya que una derrota económica produciría el mismo efecto que una militar.
> 
> ...





Me interesa tu vision del estado actual de EEUU como residente actual en ese pais que eres.Si te apetece y tienes tiempo ¿Podrias abrir un hilo extendiendote un poco mas al respecto? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin está totalmente desconectado de la realidad. Está acabado y no se quiere dar cuenta. Lo derrocarán los mismos ruso,al tiempo.  .



Tienes algún trauma infantil? 
Puede ser que tus padres no te dejarán salir a jugar al parque por si un ruso te secuestraba. Puedes pedir ayuda psicológica antes de que acabes muy jodido de la cabeza.


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Las generaciones que estudien esto dentro de 50 años pensarán que éramos todos retrasados mentales




El problema no es que "que pensarán"... es que SOMOS unos retrasados mentales !!

Empezando por las élites, que han perdido todo contacto con la realidad y siguiendo con "el pueblo" que está tan acostumbrado a la libertad, que poco le importa luchar por ella. Por lo menos hasta los 70s había huevos para salir a la calle exigiendo "NO MAS GUERRA", hoy aplaudimos Eurovisión y ni nos mosqueamos cuando Sánchez envía armas y dinero a Ucrania.

Eso si, no te olvides de llevar tu mascarilla y ponerte la novena dosis de la vacuna genética.


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060076
> 
> CSTO no participará en la guerra ruso-ucraniana - dijo el secretario general de la organización Stanislav Zas
> 
> ...



La creme de la creme mundial, eh?


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema no es que "que pensarán"... es que SOMOS unos retrasados mentales !!
> 
> Empezando por las élites, que han perdido todo contacto con la realidad y siguiendo con "el pueblo" que está tan acostumbrado a la libertad, que poco le importa luchar por ella. Por lo menos hasta los 70s había huevos para salir a la calle exigiendo "NO MAS GUERRA", hoy aplaudimos Eurovisión y ni nos mosqueamos cuando Sánchez envía armas y dinero a Ucrania.
> 
> Eso si, no te olvides de llevar tu mascarilla y ponerte la novena dosis de la vacuna genética.



La culpa es tuya por pedir "más estado" y "más gobiernos", ahora apechuga


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Seronoser, ¿como sabes que eso no es lo que se busca? Millones de muertos y un gran "reseteo".
> Esta guerra solo me lleva a pensar dos cosas:
> 
> 1) Occidente está gobernado por unos retrasados mentales que no saben lo que hacen y que nos llevan al desastre: No hay nadie al volante.
> ...



Nah, no va a pasar nada. 
La OTAN es una milonga hombre.
No tienen capacidad para hacer absolutamente nada, contra un enemigo poderoso.
Solo Francia se dio cuenta en su momento, gracias a De Gaulle, y se salió de su estructura militar.

El miedo en occidente es innato, porque lleváis décadas lobotomizados. 
Solo con ver el comportamiento dócil del personal en USA o la UE durante el COVID...ya lo dice todo.

La Economía va a matar a más europeos que las bombas.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Según Bloomberg, la mayor empresa de petróleo y gas de Italia, ENI, abrirá cuentas en rublos y euros en Gazprombank a más tardar el miércoles. Las cuentas en rublos son buenas. Las cuentas en rublos son seguras.

En resumen, los italianos se han jodido.
Veamos quién más está en la lista.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48848


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060076
> 
> CSTO no participará en la guerra ruso-ucraniana - dijo el secretario general de la organización Stanislav Zas
> 
> ...



Todos machos alfa, ninguna hembra de postureo…


----------



## Jotagb (16 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Todos machos alfa, ninguna hembra de postureo…



Como se nota que en esos países se toman la política enserio.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que la OTAN no va a entrar en ninguna guerra directa con Rusia.
> Pajas mentales. Pero oye, el miedo es libre y vivimos tiempos de apocalipsis semanales... Verás las portadas en una semana que anuncian 37 grados de máxima en Madrid el viernes....



Han ido demasiado lejos y con Ucrania si los dejan sólos no van a poder.

Cuéntame ahora como vendes una postguerra durísima porque además de las armas, debes montar un ejército de verdad y debes dar un giro radical a tu estrategia económica. Añádele una pérdida de valor de la moneda en cuya pérdida de valor se junta además de tus deudas la pérdida parte de la impresora porque yo no lo veo.


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Se va escalando hasta que un error o un problema buscado desate la guerra.
> Como he dicho antes: Estados Unidos está en modo desquiciado y está buscando una justificación para apretar el botón rojo.
> 
> Luego diez años en un búnker de lujo con jardines, piscinas, champán, putas y puros... y a la salida, un nuevo mundo.




En el que los que sobrevivan, si los hay les cortarán los huevos en rodajas finas y se los harán comer. Yo me apuntaría...


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La culpa es tuya por pedir "más estado" y "más gobiernos", ahora apechuga



Somos más bien Estados fallidos liberales. Al servicio de los señores de la guerra del capital. Que a estas altura aun nos vengas con tus chorradas libertarians, se necesita estar en una puta cueva. O en la caverna de Platon.
El "poco" estado nos ha llevado a esto y a un gobierno de las corporaciones.


----------



## NPI (16 May 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Tomate la pastilla.



Es preferible que se inyecte la cuarta-quinta dosis.


----------



## Zhukov (16 May 2022)

El parte de hoy, esta vez he tratado de explicar un poco la semana pasada y poner mapas. He puesto varios resúmenes de distintas fuentes. Quizá esto sea más legible que el atracón que me di ayer de resumir tres días de golpe.









Parte de guerra 16/05/2022 – informe especial


AYER 15 Mayo Resumen de Readovka – editado y revisado Parece que un punto de inflexión está comenzando en el frente. Parece que ahora nada detendrá la apisonadora rusa. Mientras Ucrani…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com
 




He añadido a ignorados al ProfeInsti, para lo que dice....

*@Von Rudel*

Bajas rusas estimo unas 3.000 entre muertos y heridos, a la par que las de Lugansk y Donetsk. No creo que entre todos hayan perdido más de 300 tanques y de esos habría que mirar si los "ejpertoh" que se dedican a contar fotos cuentan los que han ardido y han quedado destruidos del todo o están contando también dañados pero reparables. En 2014 podíamos fiarnos de los de Lostarmour.info, ahora los de Oryx o como se llame el sitio no estaría tan seguro.

La razón es que los indocumentados que pululan por estos foros no saben que la combinación de los carros rusos de blindaje compuesto más blindaje reactivo es muy efectiva. La eficacia de las armas antitanque occidentales debe ser del 10% como la de los misiles antiaéreos, otra "arma maravillosa"


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Otro gran "éxito" de la guerra del hijoPutin es un más que previsible incremento de la industria militar occidental y no solo la de EEUU o UK.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Saludos a todos tras algunos años de ausencia. Me alegra encontrar a viejos conocidos aunque también echo en falta a otros. Espero que todos estéis bien, allá donde estéis.
> 
> Voy a contaros mis delirios o pesadillas, como prefiráis llamarlas, mi médica debería cambiarme la medicación,  (echo en falta la carcajada en los emoticonos)
> 
> ...




Me alegro de verle en este valle de lagrimas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, esta vez he tratado de explicar un poco la semana pasada y poner mapas. He puesto varios resúmenes de distintas fuentes. Quizá esto sea más legible que el atracón que me di ayer de resumir tres días de golpe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un 15% sería mas ajustado, y efectivamente no son determinantes de nada.


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Me alegro de verle en este valle de lagrimas.



Me uno al saludo. Bienvenida de nuevo!


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

Y entonces te despertaste y te diste cuenta que se te había pasado la hora del colacao y los bollos. Damn!


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> En el que los que sobrevivan, si los hay les cortarán los huevos en rodajas finas y se los harán comer. Yo me apuntaría...



Te apuntarías a comer criadillas o cortarles los huevos? o ¿las 2 cosas?


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> Me interesa tu vision del estado actual de EEUU como residente actual en ese pais que eres.Si te apetece y tienes tiempo ¿Podfrias abrir un hilo extendiendote un poco mas al respecto? Gracias de antemano.



Trabajo como informático en Nueva York.

Te resumo mi opinión sobre Estados Unidos después de cinco años viviendo aquí y recorriendo el país.

1) No hay un solo "Estados Unidos" han tantos como estados tiene. Por ejemplo un Neoyorquino no tiene nada que ver con un Tejano.

2) Diferencia ciudad - campo: Los habitantes de la grandes ciudades americanas se parecen mucho entre sí. En el campo es donde existen las diferencias.

3) Gente: Generalmente son gente educada, trabajadora y buenas personas.

4) Trabajo: El puto paraiso, hay trabajo de lo que quieras y suele estar bien pagado.

5) Libertad de expresión: Es total, pero paradójicamente hay mucha, mucha censura.

6) Rollo militar: Es un país completamente militarizado. El ejército es la mayor empresa del país y la tercera parte de los americanos viven directa o indirectamente para el ejército. Ademas, la mayor parte de los impuestos van para el ejército.

7) Paisajes: Los parques naturales americanos te dejan con la boca abierta.

8) Modo de vida: Puedes ir a tu rollo sin que la gente se meta mucho en tu vida.

9) Dirigentes: Lo peor. El país entero está gobernado por el Deep Estate.

10) Grado de manipulación: Probablemente tenga la población más manipulada y engañada del mundo. Son gente muy inocente y manipulable.

Como verás no hay ningún sitio perfecto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otro gran "éxito" de la guerra del hijoPutin es un más que previsible incremento de la industria militar occidental y no solo la de EEUU o UK.



dale calmantes a zopensky que tanto tomar rayitas de nieve es malo para el poco cerebro que tiene








Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha destituido al comandante de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas, Yurii Halushkin, y nombró en su lugar al general de división Ihor Tantsiura, ha informado este domingo la agencia Ukrinform. Los decretos con ambas decisiones...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Han ido demasiado lejos y con Ucrania si los dejan sólos no van a poder.
> 
> Cuéntame ahora como vendes una postguerra durísima porque además de las armas, montar un ejército de verdad y debes dar un giro radical a tu estrategia económica. Añádele una pérdida de valor de la moneda en cuya pérdida de valor se junta además de tus deudas la pérdida parte de la impresora. porque yo no lo veo.



En occidente vivimos en una fantasía. 
No pasará nada, como no lo pasó tras el caos en Afganistán. Yo recuerdo tertulianos que decían que en Afganistán se libraba una guerra épica, algo así como la última frontera, y si caía sería el fin del mundo. Tertulianos del negociado de derechas prestos a justificar las guerras humanitarias (nótese el oximoron) de principios de siglo.
Rusia terminará su operación especial cuando lo estime oportuno, se anexionará de iure o de facto lo que quiera con el apoyo abierto o encubierto de la mayoría de la población, y Ucrania irá desapareciendo de las noticias. Que además ahora lo que es de actualidad caduca rápido. 
Las consecuencias económicas se notarán a medio o largo plazo, y la población se irá acostumbrando. Como tras la crisis del petróleo o la del 2008.
Ranas, cazuelas, y fuego al 1.
Me alegro de leer a Galiciaverde, era de las personas que más atención prestaba en el post de Siria, y siendo un novato en esta familia, le agradezco sus zanks.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El ejército del LNR tomó Novozvanivka al sur de Popasna. Más al sur, Troitske, donde en 2015 no lograron romper la defensa de las AFU y formar una versión ampliada del caldero de Debaltseve. Troitske y más allá es, en realidad, el Salto de Svitlodarskaya, donde el frente se detuvo a finales de febrero de 2015.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48842


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Trabajo como informático en Nueva York.
> 
> Te resumo mi opinión sobre Estados Unidos después de cinco años viviendo aquí y recorriendo el país.
> 
> ...



Se acuerdo.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Un comentario de un lector sobre la llegada a Artemivsk.

La gente escribe que voló hacia edificios residenciales. Alguien escribe que el vídeo muestra una fábrica. Sobrevoló la antigua geología de reconocimiento, que ahora es el edificio del reubicado instituto de educación superior de Gorlovka. Al lugar donde estaban sentados los ucranianos. Una onda expansiva golpeó el edificio de 9 plantas contiguo. Y al otro lado del mismo edificio de 9 plantas, el de la administración fiscal, que también tiene colonos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48844


----------



## Magick (16 May 2022)

Erdogan:
_- No puedo decir si a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.
-Turquía no cederá.
-Suecia es una incubadora de terroristas.
-Tras lo de Grecia no nos engañarán otra vez._


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Erdogan:
> _- No puedo decir si a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.
> -Turquía no cederá.
> -Suecia es una incubadora de terroristas.
> -Tras lo de Grecia no nos engañarán otra vez._



Erdogan va fuerte....
O le dan un pastizal, opción más lógica....
O Turquía sale de la OTAN...
O Finlandia y Suecia no entran.


----------



## crocodile (16 May 2022)

Envío de tropas satánicas a Finlandia y Suecia.

➡ Suecia ha anunciado hoy que solicitará su ingreso en la OTAN junto a Finlandia, según ha anunciado este lunes la primera ministra, Magdalena Andersson, destacando que eso significa una nueva "era" para el país escandinavo.

➡ Putin ha recalcado este lunes que no aceptará la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN y ha afirmado que se trataría de "otro grave error con consecuencias de largo alcance", si bien ha añadido que la adhesión de estos países a la OTAN no supondrán una amenaza siempre y cuando no supongan un despliegue de la OTAN en sus fronteras.

Sin embargo, la OTAN ya ha anunciado que baraja desplegar tropas en Suecia y Finlandia (que ya ha presentado su solicitud para su entrada en la OTAN) mientras dure el proceso de adhesión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Menos cuento Tontico








El asalto a la acería Azovtsal no será una epopeya - mpr21


El asalto ruso a los subterráneos de la acería Azovtsal de Mariupol estaba destinado a ser la gran epopeya de la Guerra de Ucrania, a la altura de El Álamo, cuando John Wayne y los suyos desafiaron a un ejército mexicano, muy superior en número. Nos espera una serie de Netflix, pero aún es...



mpr21.info


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Sigue la guerra civil en EEUU:









La epidemia del fentanilo crece sin freno en Estados Unidos y ataca ahora a los más jóvenes


Las sobredosis volvieron a batir récord en 2021 impulsadas por los opiáceos sintéticos y se duplican en los adolescentes



www.abc.es





Las armas químicas tan letales como las armas de fuego. No tardarán en exportarnos también esa guerra.


----------



## Nico (16 May 2022)

No Javier. Trato de ser realista y no veo condiciones objetivas para que Rusia tenga que dar marcha atrás, y por el contrario advierto muchos elementos que pueden llevar a un cambio en el esquema financiero global, lo cual perjudica a los que vivimos de "_papelitos pintados_" (léase dólar o euro, más el dólar desde ya).

Si prima la cordura, occidente está en los últimos minutos en los que *todavía puede negociar una salida más o menos decente*. Cuando pasemos el punto de no retorno, mucho me temo que los "locos" del mundo, quizás opten por aplicar la frase "_de perdidos al rio_" y esto derive en la III Guerra Mundial.

El dólar norteamericano y el sistema implementado en Bretton Woods esta a centímetros de convertirse en papel picado (aún no, pero falta poco). Europa por su parte depende de Alemania y ésta del gas ruso... si por alguna razón se corta nos hundimos todos juntos.

Todavía podría llegarse a ciertos acuerdos para "salvar la ropa" (a costa de Ucrania, pero mala suerte para ellos). Pero si esto sigue adelante el desastre está servido (para todos).


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

Ojo a ésto..


----------



## arriondas (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Está el Pérez Triana como ponerse chulito. En fin, un signo de los tiempos que no toca vivir, dando pábulo a las medianías. Licenciado en sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna y tal.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.

Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sigue la guerra civil en EEUU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La culpa de Rusia


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

2023 JAJAJAJAJAJA ya se pueden dar prisa tus marionetas nancys fraguelianas


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Menos cuento Tontico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hasta que no te laves el chichi no cuentes conmigo marranica......


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Hungría pide 18.000 millones de euros para dar el sí a la UE con el tema del petróleo jojojo




El Mercader dijo:


> Trabajo como informático en Nueva York.
> 
> Te resumo mi opinión sobre Estados Unidos después de cinco años viviendo aquí y recorriendo el país.
> 
> ...



En este caso sí que estoy de acuerdo en casi todo.
Yo sólo he trabajado y vivido un par de temporadas en Usa (en Cleveland concretamente), aunque conozco 19 estados de la Unión.

A mí siempre me han tratado bien, aunque supongo que si ahora decidiera volver, tendría problemas, por mi residencia permanente rusa.
Paradójicamente en inmigración siempre he tenido problemas, por mi nombre y apellido, que debían coincidir con el de algún narco colombiano.
Siempre que entraba en Usa me retenían por un tiempo, hasta que chequeaban mi pasado. Por esta razón, nunca podía pillar vuelos con conexiones de menos de 4 horas 

Y sobre lo inocentes que son los norteamericanos...cuando trabajaba en el caribe éstos eran nuestro principal cliente.
Iban a Punta Cana o Jamaica por ejemplo, y sacaban dolares con sus tarjetas americanas (comisión del 30%)...en vez de venir con los dólares de casa. Tremendo.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin está totalmente desconectado de la realidad. Está acabado y no se quiere dar cuenta. Lo derrocarán los mismos ruso,al tiempo.  .


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

"La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría la 3ª Guerra Mundial"
"Rusia no permitirá la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN"
"La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría una severa respuesta militar por parte de Rusia"
"La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN tendrá serias consecuencias"
"Rusia reaccionará a la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN"
"Rusia acepta la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN... pero reaccionará si refuerzan sus ejércitos"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
"Rusia celebra la entrada de Bielorrusia en la OTAN y la 3ª victoria consecutiva de la gloriosa Ucrania en Eurovisión y la Eurocopa"

Putin, la babushka amable:





__





Putin 'acepta' la entrada en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia pero reaccionará si refuerzan su ejército


El presidente ruso ha advertido a Occidente de que Rusia responderá si la OTAN comienza a reforzar la infraestructura militar de Suecia y Finlandia. Pero Putin asegura que no...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

El éxito ukronazi en la guerra debe de ser inversamente proporcional al número de horas que gaviotón el pingüino gilipollas se pasa vomitando gilipolleces en el foro, a más horas memos éxito,,,,que cruz!!!


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Una gran mayoría del parlamento sueco decidió hoy apoyar la solicitud de ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.

6 partidos que representan a 304 de 349 diputados apoyaron el plan.

La imagen muestra a los líderes del partido informando al Rey sobre la decisión.

Conferencia de prensa en 20 min.


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Lista de recursos informativos, redes sociales y canales que desacreditan a los centros de AFU y FSCI.

Encuentre su sitio web o canal en la lista de recursos que desacreditan a las AFU y que son monitoreados por el IPSO de las AFU del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. He encontrado un blog y un canal de telegram. ¡Desacreditando a las AFU con ambas manos!

Los documentos robados son publicados por el grupo de hackers "Beregini" Проверьте, может вы тоже в опасном списке для 72 ГЦИПсО! Hay otros detalles interesantes en el enlace.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48849


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> ...
> Y sobre lo inocentes que son los norteamericanos...cuando trabajaba en el caribe éstos eran nuestro principal cliente.
> Iban a Punta Cana o Jamaica por ejemplo, y sacaban dolares con sus tarjetas americanas (comisión del 30%)...en vez de venir con los dólares de casa. Tremendo.



Inocencia y credulidad... la cuna del capitalismo.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El éxito ukronazi en la guerra debe de ser inversamente proporcional al número de horas que gaviotón el pingüino gilipollas se pasa vomitando gilipolleces en el foro, a más horas memos éxito,,,,que cruz!!!



A tomar porculo,puto envidioso....cabo chusquero.....HDLGP


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

Desde que Suecia y Finlandia se negaron a extraditar a los kurdos y gulenistas a Turquía, Erdoğan dijo que Turquía no podía estar de acuerdo con que Suecia y Finlandia entraran en la OTAN. Cabe recordar que la admisión de nuevos miembros, según las normas de la organización, se realiza por decisión unánime de todos los miembros existentes del bloque.
Erdoğan cobra su precio y espera a ver qué le ofrecen. Si no se le ofrece, está dispuesto a tirar palos en las ruedas.

De acuerdo, es bonito ver a Erdogan metiendo su yatagán por la espalda no a ti sino a tus oponentes. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/48854


----------



## NPI (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> @AZmilitary1
> 
> _La empresa Meta entrega los datos de los usuarios prorrusos a los servicios especiales ucranianos.
> 
> ...



El androide cumple la función que le ha sido asignada, es decir dar todos los datos personales y su ubicación al SBU y a la NSA.


----------



## pemebe (16 May 2022)

fuente ucraniana: *Que malos son los rusos que dejan rendirse a los ucranianos heridos.*

Rusia dice que los soldados ucranianos heridos serán evacuados de Azovstal a los territorios ocupados por Rusia en las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk
LUNES, 16 DE MAYO DE 2022, 16:29

Kateryna Tyshchenko - Lunes, 16 Mayo 2022, 16:29

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que se ha llegado a un acuerdo sobre la evacuación de los soldados ucranianos heridos de la planta asediada de Azovstal en Mariupol a los territorios de Ucrania ocupados por Rusia.

Fuente: Interfax, citando al Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Cita del Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "El 16 de mayo se ha llegado a un acuerdo sobre la evacuación de los [soldados] heridos como resultado de las negociaciones con los militares ucranianos bloqueados en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal en Mariupol".

Detalles: Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, ya se ha iniciado un alto el fuego en Azovstal y se ha abierto un corredor humanitario para transportar a los soldados ucranianos heridos a un hospital de Novoazovsk, ciudad ocupada por Rusia y situada en los territorios temporalmente ocupados de las provincias de Donetsk y Luhansk.

Confirmacion Ucraniana desde la India



Mariupol: Russia offers to evacuate wounded Ukrainian troops from steel plant



*La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Hanna Malyar, declaró a la televisión ucraniana: "Cualquier información puede perjudicar los procesos que se están llevando a cabo ... En la medida en que el proceso está en marcha, no podemos decir lo que está sucediendo ahora".*


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

"La Fundación Europea para la Paz destinará otros 500 millones de euros a la compra de armas para Ucrania.
Orwell se habría alegrado de esta noticia. La tesis de la distopía ha sido llevada a cabo con éxito.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48857


----------



## maldito (16 May 2022)

Se rumorea que los de Azov se han rendido.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

Liu Sivaya, [16/5/22 19:38]
‼ Últimas noticias de Azovstal (Mariupol): El batallón Azov ha tomado la decisión de rendirse.

https://"t".me/liusivaya/648


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Centro de negocios en Moscú.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Erdogan:
> _- No puedo decir si a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.
> -Turquía no cederá._
> *-Suecia es una incubadora de terroristas.*
> _-Tras lo de Grecia no nos engañarán otra vez._



raro....El tiene a sus amiguetas en la rodeada idblib siria....


----------



## Harman (16 May 2022)

El cabecilla de los nazis que se han refugiado en el sótano de Azovstal ha publicado un vídeo lacrimógeno sobre el cumplimiento de las órdenes y lo duro que ha sido para ellos. Parece estar preparando a la opinión pública para el final de la historia de Azovstal en los próximos días.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48858


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría la 3ª Guerra Mundial"
> "Rusia no permitirá la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN"
> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría una severa respuesta militar por parte de Rusia"
> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN tendrá serias consecuencias"
> ...



Como el despliegue de la OTAN en Suecia o Finlandia sea como el glorioso cuerpo expedicionario español en Letonia....


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Se rumorea que los de Azov se han rendido.



calla que @rejon se nos cabrea


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una gran mayoría del parlamento sueco decidió hoy apoyar la solicitud de ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
> 
> 6 partidos que representan a 304 de 349 diputados apoyaron el plan.
> 
> ...



Un gran estrategia, pasar de no tener misiles nucleares apuntando a tu territorio, a en dos minutos o menos destruyes Helsinki....


No se yo es un win ti win de libro.


----------



## xFuckoffx (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El éxito ukronazi en la guerra debe de ser inversamente proporcional al número de horas que gaviotón el pingüino gilipollas se pasa vomitando gilipolleces en el foro, a más horas memos éxito,,,,que cruz!!!



Yo ya le di al ignore, que pesado de tío... y que gusto entrar y no leer gilipolleces


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El cabecilla de los nazis que se han refugiado en el sótano de Azovstal ha publicado un vídeo lacrimógeno sobre el cumplimiento de las órdenes y lo duro que ha sido para ellos. Parece estar preparando a la opinión pública para el final de la historia de Azovstal en los próximos días.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48858



Traducido del ruso:

Azov" se rindió en Mariupol.

Cita del comandante de Azov Prokopenko: Los defensores de Mariupol cumplieron la orden, a pesar de todas las dificultades, durante 82 días atrajeron a las fuerzas enemigas superiores hacia ellos y le dieron al ejército ucraniano la oportunidad de reagruparse, entrenar más personal y recibir una gran cantidad de armas de los países socios. Ninguna de las armas funcionará sin personal militar capacitado profesionalmente, lo que las convierte en el elemento más valioso del ejército. En aras de salvar vidas, toda la guarnición de Mariupol cumple con la decisión aprobada por el alto mando militar y espera el apoyo del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hungría pide 18.000 millones de euros para dar el sí a la UE con el tema del petróleo jojojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pasa exactamente como a ti. Siempre, siempre me retienen en el aeropuerto por lo mismo que a ti (me dijeron después de muchos viajes que mi nombre y apellidos coincidían con los de un narco). Debe ser que tienen fichados un millón de narcos.  

Joder, de Ohio solo conozco Cincinnati, pero me han dicho que Cleveland es aún más jodido. Tengo un compañero en el curro de allí (un negro) y la última vez que hablé con él me dijo que acababan de matar a un hermanastro suyo en un tiroteo entre bandas.

Los americanos en general son buena gente, pero tienen el problema de ser gobernados por el mismo satanás (y pocos lo saben debido a la manipulación mediática).

El tema es que siempre me ha llamado la atención Rusia: Mi abuelo era comunista y tenía la casa petada de libros de Rusia. Sobre todo libros de paisajes y de ciudades. A veces abría los libros y flipaba con los paisajes, las ciudades y los bellezones eslavos. Siempre me llamó la atención vivir en Rusia, pero creo que ya con cincuenta tacos me pilla un poco tarde.

Tuve una novia rusa, un cielo de chavala: Chiquitita, ojos verdes, rubia, muy dulce y calentorra, pero al final la dejé porque me seguía gustando mi "por aquel entonces" ex-novia. Luego la cosa con la "bigotuda" volvió a salir mal y quise volver con la Rusa, pero Natacha ya estaba "pillada" (de hecho me dijo que estaba casada y con un crío. No sé si era verdad o estaba muy dolida).

Luego la vida dio muchas vueltas y acabé casado con una americana (siempre me gustó el material de importación). Probablemente si no hubiera dejado a la Rusa ahora estaría viviendo felizmente en su pequeño pueblo (500 Km de Moscú) en una dacha campestre y criando niños rubitos en vez de en una puta ciudad de 12 millones de personas delante de un monitor diez horas al día. En fin, la vida es rara.


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Somos más bien Estados fallidos liberales. Al servicio de los señores de la guerra del capital. Que a estas altura aun nos vengas con tus chorradas libertarians, se necesita estar en una puta cueva. O en la caverna de Platon.
> El "poco" estado nos ha llevado a esto y a un gobierno de las corporaciones.



Sal de la habitación


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría la 3ª Guerra Mundial"
> "Rusia no permitirá la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN"
> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN provocaría una severa respuesta militar por parte de Rusia"
> "La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN tendrá serias consecuencias"
> ...



Pues mira, es la salida más digna del problema: Ucrania estaba hecha para completar el cerco de bases de la OTAN (que ya tenía). En estos países aún queda la esperanza de que Putin les haya convencido para estarse quietos.
Porque si prefieres, a aquellos que jalean a estos países y celebran su entrada a la OTAN habría que recordarles el riesgo de que al día siguiente todos en este hemisferio estemos muertos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (16 May 2022)

UN BMP-1 ruskie destrozado por minas antitanque tras entrar en un campo minado, todo ello a vista de dron. Se puede ver otro vehículo destrozado por las minas. Un poco más arriba en la imagen esos puntos negros que se aprecian son múltiples impactos de artillería.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Si lo pensais, absolutamente todo lo que el hijoPutin había planeado como resultado de esta guerra está saliendo exactamente al revés de lo planeado.

Un maestro de la estrategia


----------



## ghawar (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jajajjajajajajaj


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una gran mayoría del parlamento sueco decidió hoy apoyar la solicitud de ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
> 
> 6 partidos que representan a 304 de 349 diputados apoyaron el plan.
> 
> ...



La misma cara de mediocridad que veo en los políticos españoles. La jeta de quienes están ahí para chupar en lugar de servir.

Si la gente los vota es porque la mayoría de la gente es mediocre y se identifican .


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Centro de negocios en Moscú.



Que quede claro qué tipo de criminales se ríen de los civiles muertos


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Finlandia y Suecia son dos paises progres tendentes a siempre ir de pacifistas y no actuar. Por eso son en parte un peligro para la Otan.



Si la fuerza de la OTAN depende de la sociedad amariconada finesa y sueca, vamos “aviaos”. Tampoco es que el resto de sociedades sean especialmente aguerridas (más bien lo contrario), pero estas ya…


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Rusia vuelve a perder otra batalla y se marcha de Jarkov.
> * Finlandia y Suecia se incorporarán a la OTAN.
> * La OTAN considera posible una victoria militar de Ucrania.
> * EE.UU se queda sin misiles para enviar a Ucrania.
> ...



Al ignore por pelma


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Pues se está quedando una tarde de puta madre.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿Pero qué tipo de delirio nos traes, pequeño despreciable? Ah, es el 20 minutos, tu fuente de cabecera. Te has dejado las últimas noticias candentes que nos trae... ¡temblad, diabólicas milicias del Donbass, ella solita os puede rodear y acabar con todos!









La tiradora olímpica ucraniana que ahora amenaza a las tropas rusas: "No tendrán ni una oportunidad"


Kristina Dmitrenko, de 22 años, fue medalla de oro en los Juegos Olímpicos de la Juventud de 2016.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Bufff ya puede estar eso bien atado, si yo estuviera dentro no creo que me fiase mucho de los rusos.


----------



## El Exterminador (16 May 2022)

Que pasará con los azov una vez rendidos? Ya han dicho los rusos que todo nazi se considera un criminal de guerra...con suerte para sus esposas histéricas les dejarán verlos una vez cada 10 años en Siberia


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si la fuerza de la OTAN depende de la sociedad amariconada finesa y sueca, vamos “aviaos”. Tampoco es que el resto de sociedades sean especialmente aguerridas (más bien lo contrario), pero estas ya…



Nada, esto es de cara a la galeria de que algo se gano cuando se pierda la guerra de Ucrania.

Esto esta planeado por Putin y su alto mando desde hace tiempo, salvo alguna desviación, emboscada o ataque estilo del Moscu, les esta saliendo según los planes.

fecha de ataque, territorio conquistado, pocas bajas, preparación contra las sanciones y stock de armamento me hacen afirmarme en que esta muy bien planeado este conflicto.

Incluso creo que tienen planeado cuando negociar la paz, que ceder quedarse y volver a las andadas.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tipo de delirio nos traes, *pequeño despreciable*? Ah, es el 20 minutos, tu fuente de cabecera. Te has dejado las últimas noticias candentes que nos trae... ¡temblad, diabólicas milicias del Donbass, ella solita os puede rodear y acabar con todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gigante Gilipollas estas hecho tú papafritas.......


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Los primeros nacionalistas heridos fueron sacados de la planta de Azovstal


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho: *los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto.*
> 
> Así que al final todo depende de que alguien los frene, pero ¿y si ese alguien no los frena? ¿y si se produce un error táctico o un malentendido? Ya hemos estado muchas veces a lo largo de la historia a punto de que se produjera una guerra nuclear por culpa de un accidente o de un malentendido.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Llevan con esto que ya no sé que creer..... hace poco los han bombardeado con supuestamente armas quimicas


----------



## keylargof (16 May 2022)

Mirad niños rata pajilleros putincels, aprended lo que son héroes y no la escoria de rateros, robalavadoras, pederastas, violadores, asesinos que conforma el repugnante hezjército ruso.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Algo está en llamas en el distrito de Chernobaivka (Kherson).

¿Es el ataque ucraniano nr 21 en el aeródromo por casualidad?


----------



## cryfar74 (16 May 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Se rumorea que los de Azov se han rendido.



Cuesta creerlo, pero ojala sea verdad.


----------



## xFuckoffx (16 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mirad niños rata pajilleros putincels, aprended lo que son héroes y no la escoria de rateros, robalavadoras, pederastas, violadores, asesinos que conforma el repugnante hezjército ruso.



LLORA IMBECIL, QUE AZOVSTAL SE HA RENDIDO PAYASO AJJAJAJA


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bufff ya puede estar eso bien atado, si yo estuviera dentro no creo que me fiase mucho de los rusos.



Casi seguro que la única garantía ofrecida es que no habrán ejecuciones sumarísimas (que las merecen....), pero que como "combatientes ilegales", serán juzgados mediante un debido proceso como terroristas. Y el que tenga "antecedentes curriculares", pues chun chun.


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Nada, esto es de cara a la galeria de que algo se gano cuando se pierda la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Esto esta planeado por Putin y su alto mando desde hace tiempo, salvo alguna desviación, emboscada o ataque estilo del Moscu, les esta saliendo según los planes.
> 
> ...



Suecia y Finlandia en la Banda son un precio barato y asumible a pagar por Ucrania. Y tal vez hasta esté pactado y Erdogan no se haya enterado....


----------



## rober713 (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> Azov" se rindió en Mariupol.
> 
> Cita del comandante de Azov Prokopenko: Los defensores de Mariupol cumplieron la orden, a pesar de todas las dificultades, durante 82 días atrajeron a las fuerzas enemigas superiores hacia ellos y le dieron al ejército ucraniano la oportunidad de reagruparse, entrenar más personal y recibir una gran cantidad de armas de los países socios. Ninguna de las armas funcionará sin personal militar capacitado profesionalmente, lo que las convierte en el elemento más valioso del ejército. En aras de salvar vidas, toda la guarnición de Mariupol cumple con la decisión aprobada por el alto mando militar y espera el apoyo del pueblo ucraniano.



No puede ser....de las paredes y suelos de Azovstal brotaba el mana, habia una red de tuneles que te transportaban a Raticulin y los heridos eran curados por la energia cosmica de sus angelicales esposas .... no puede ser

Que coño...abriendo botella de Beluga ya!


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

Otra gran victoria Ucranazi. Esto deja via libre hacia Moscú.


----------



## Adriano II (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tipo de delirio nos traes, pequeño despreciable? Ah, es el 20 minutos, tu fuente de cabecera. Te has dejado las últimas noticias candentes que nos trae... ¡temblad, diabólicas milicias del Donbass, ella solita os puede rodear y acabar con todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta no se va a acercar a menos de 300 kms del frente

La tendrán haciendo tik-toks, videos del feisbuc, twitter y demás simulando sus hazañas, como Wally el francotirador y el fantasma de Kiev, para ganarse para la causa a los pajilleros occidentales 

Y luego que digan que estar buena no te arregla la vida ...


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Pero qué tipo de delirio nos traes, pequeño despreciable? Ah, es el 20 minutos, tu fuente de cabecera. Te has dejado las últimas noticias candentes que nos trae... ¡temblad, diabólicas milicias del Donbass, ella solita os puede rodear y acabar con todos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando le vuelen la cabeza a la pija esa vendrán los lloros


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El hijoPutin ha optado por una movilización quirúrgica "silenciosa" al reclutar a aquellos con experiencia militar previa. Aquellos que normalmente no serían llamados primero: personas de entre 30 y 40 años. La movilización general está fuera de cuestión. Dará más detalles en los próximos días.


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Que pasará con los azov una vez rendidos? Ya han dicho los rusos que todo nazi se considera un criminal de guerra...con suerte para sus esposas histéricas les dejarán verlos una vez cada 10 años en Siberia



Ejecutarlos después de un juicio justo.


----------



## rober713 (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Casi seguro que la única garantía ofrecida es que no habrán ejecuciones sumarísimas (que las merecen....), pero que como "combatientes ilegales", serán juzgados mediante un debido proceso como terroristas. Y el que tenga "antecedentes curriculares", pues chun chun.



Prokopenko y Kalina son autenticas ratas.....las carceles rusas son jodidas, muy jodidas


----------



## niraj (16 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

Erdogan dice que no va a negociar su veto a Suecia y Finlandia.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente, pero poco podemos hacer: Quizás no votar, consumir poco, intentar no beneficiar a esas grandes compañías que nos dirigen, pero no mucho más: El ciudadano de a pié no decide nada.
> 
> Quizás puedas llevarte a tu familia a un sitio más seguro, pero es una apuesta arriesgada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu amable comentario. Suscribo todos los puntos, nunca he votado, cada vez consumo menos etc. Soy católico practicante y no pierdo la fé ni la esperanza, e intento vivir una vida sacramental y caritativa, que mis hijos estén sobre todo preparados espiritualmente en su inocencia y sean conscientes de que esta vida solo es la antesala a la eternidad. Mientras tanto agradezco cada día que Dios me da junto a mis seres más queridos, acepto su santa voluntad y le pido que sea lo que sea, nos pille prevenidos y preparados mientars llevamos una vida lo más normal posible.

Como bien dices, poco más podemos hacer.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 May 2022)

TURQUIA DICE NO A LA ENTRADA DE FINLANDIA Y SUECIA EN LA OTAN.


*El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan, dijo el lunes que las delegaciones sueca y finlandesa no deberían molestarse en venir a Ankara para convencerla de que apruebe su candidatura a la OTAN porque albergan terroristas.*

En una conferencia de prensa, Erdogan dijo que Turquía no aprobaría sus ofertas para unirse a la OTAN, calificó a Suecia como un "criadero" de organizaciones terroristas y agregó que tenían terroristas en su parlamento.

Ankara dice que Suecia y Finlandia albergan a personas que, según dice, están vinculadas a grupos que considera terroristas, a saber, el grupo militante del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK) y seguidores de Fethullah Gulen, a quien Ankara acusa de orquestar el intento de golpe de estado de 2016.










More than 260 troops evacuated from steelworks – as it happened


Erdoğan says no need for visits to try to persuade him; Ukrainian president’s message comes as villages still shelled




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Suecia y Finlandia en la Banda son un precio barato y asumible a pagar por Ucrania. Y tal vez hasta esté pactado y Erdogan no se haya enterado....



De facto Suecia y Finlandia estaban en la Otan poco les va a cambiar. O piensas que si rusia invade Finlandia la Otan no se meteria....

Eso si, no van a permitir allí armas nucleares.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Otra gran victoria Ucranazi. Esto deja via libre hacia Moscú.



Buen intento de blanquear a Rusia campeon, pero no, no cuela.....Ahora toca empujar entre todos y quitarnos de encima a ese gran abusón que ha sido Rusia.
Cuanto más tullido, empobrecido y humillado quede el gigante ruso, mejor nos irá a todos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues mira, es la salida más digna del problema: Ucrania estaba hecha para completar el cerco de bases de la OTAN (que ya tenía). En estos países aún queda la esperanza de que Putin les haya convencido para estarse quietos.
> Porque si prefieres, a aquellos que jalean a estos países y celebran su entrada a la OTAN habría que recordarles el riesgo de que al día siguiente todos en este hemisferio estemos muertos.



Joder con las cheerleaders de la babushka. Luego dicen que si "wokes", que si "libtards" o no se que polladas inventadas por los yankis para atontar al personal y al final acaban aceptando a la OTAN desfilando por Moscú "para evitarle al mundo la guerra y que vean lo buenos que somos", la madre que me parió


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La República Popular China también le envía saludos a Finlandia:
> 
> _*China ha tomado nota de la propuesta de Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN.
> Las relaciones chino-finlandesas siempre han sido amistosas. La solicitud
> ...



Lo dije hace unos días, ser un país neutral tiene ciertas ventajas que no te permiten estar alineado con alguna facción, porque se supone que serás objetivo e imparcial, pero cuando pierdes ese status ya no te ven igual y seguro que pierdas más que ganes.


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

LOL si lo ha dicho YAYO será verdad

No tienes más que entrar en la wikipedia, tampoco te pido que hagas un doctorado sobre el tema eh...









Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.
> 
> Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.



Tu, subnormal. No sabes lo que es la superioridad aerea. Hoy no te voy a llamar hijodelagranputa. Lo que posteaste el otro dia no tiene nombre


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Jefe de la embajada de EE. UU.: Ucrania tiene la oportunidad de unirse a la OTAN, como Finlandia y Suecia.*

Ucrania puede eludir el procedimiento MAP y unirse a la OTAN si cumple con la mayoría de los requisitos de la Alianza.

Así lo anunció la Encargada de Negocios de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, Christina Quinn, en una entrevista con Europea Ruth .

«En cuanto a la posibilidad de que Finlandia se una sin un MAP, el Plan de Acción de Membresía nunca ha sido un requisito legal para unirse a la OTAN, por lo que Ucrania también puede unirse a la Alianza sin un MAP. Sin embargo, no lo llamaría un procedimiento abreviado», dijo. dicho.

Quinn señaló que el MAP es un mecanismo que permite que un estado miembro cumpla con los requisitos de compatibilidad, y si un estado ya cumple con todos los requisitos, el Plan de Acción de Membresía se vuelve innecesario.

https://wixi.es/politica/jefe-de-la-...ndia-y-suecia/


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Gracias por tu amable comentario. Suscribo todos los puntos, nunca he votado, cada vez consumo menos etc. Soy católico practicante y no pierdo la fé ni la esperanza, e intento vivir una vida sacramental y caritativa, que mis hijos estén sobre todo preparados espiritualmente en su inocencia y sean conscientes de que esta vida solo es la antesala a la eternidad. Mientras tanto agradezco cada día que Dios me da junto a mis seres más queridos, acepto su santa voluntad y le pido que sea lo que sea, nos pille prevenidos y preparados mientars llevamos una vida lo más normal posible.
> 
> Como bien dices, poco más podemos hacer.



Que Dios te bendiga a ti y a tu familia. Estamos viviendo tiempos muy difíciles y ya han muerto demasiadas personas en esta guerra. Solo podemos rezar y poner nuestras esperanzas en Dios.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No hay nadie con perspectiva histórica, inteligencia, sensatez, al volante. Pero los mismos tontos tienen miedo a la muerte en la forma de una reacción termonuclear, tanto o más que los inteligentes.
> 
> Cuando los halcones del pentágono estaban desatados vociferando y exigiendo el escalamiento OTANico del conflicto, fue el propio Biden el que en un atisbo de aparente sensatez dijo que no desplegaría fuerzas USA en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



El problema viene cuando una parte de la gente que toma decisiones piensa que podrían salir practicamente indenmes de una guerra nuclear y ese problema existe porque cada vez más gente en EEUU lo piensa.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> *Tu, subnormal.* No sabes lo que es la superioridad aerea. Hoy no te voy a llamar hijodelagranputa. Lo que posteaste el otro dia no tiene nombre



A la puta mierda...baboso HIJODELAGRANPUTA.....lo ves me adelanté trozo mierda.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

Alemania ya enseña a las tropas ucranianas a usar obuses PzH 2000


Alemania ya anunció hace semanas que entrenaría al Ejército de Ucrania en el manejo de este sistema, además de suministrarles munición. ...




www.infodefensa.com




*Alemania ya enseña a las tropas ucranianas a usar obuses PzH 2000*
El país se ha comprometido a enviar al menos siete unidades de esta arma, considerada entre las más avanzadas del mundo de 155 mm




Obús autopropulsado PzH 2000. Foto KMW


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Prokopenko y Kalina son autenticas ratas.....las carceles rusas son jodidas, muy jodidas



Sí, y quizás llegarán a añorar no haber muerto.
En todo caso, en Rusia hace 26 años que no se condena a nadie a pena de muerte. NADIE, ni por crímenes de guerra.
El frente de batalla es el frente. Una vez rendidos y prisioneros, la cosa ya es distinta.


----------



## hikso (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver otanicos, NO VA GANANDO UCRANIA LA GUERRA ?, PORQUE DESTITUYEN A LOS MANDOS?, que alguien lo explique.



Si a partir de hoy vemos a los rusos bombardeando los puentes del Dniéper...es que el recién destituido les estaba vendiendo el material entregado por la OTAN a los rusos. Si no, es que el mamoneo de compraventa aún sigue.


----------



## niraj (16 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tan difícil es entender que el ruso de a pie no puede pagar un Big Mac.
> A mí -y a tí- me la trae floja Mcdonald's, pero en tu lugar trataría de entender y empatizar con el pueblo ruso, que viene siendo esquilmado por Putin y su banda. Aunque ellos lo elijen.



Lo puede pagar un egipcio o un indio y no lo puede pagar un ruso, tienes la kipa demasiado enroscada y te corta el riego.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe....HIJODELAGRANPUTA


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, y quizás llegarán a añorar no haber muerto.
> En todo caso, en Rusia hace 26 años que no se condena a nadie a pena de muerte. NADIE, ni por crímenes de guerra.
> El frente de batalla es el frente. Una vez rendidos y prisioneros, la cosa ya es distinta.



Que se lo pregunten a los comandantes chechenos que llevan casi 30 años disfrutando de la hospitalidad del Delfín Negro.


----------



## coscorron (16 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Erdogan dice que no va a negociar su veto a Suecia y Finlandia.



El tema Erdogan y Suecia/Finlandia es solo la primera ración de Karma que estos países tradicionalmente neutrales van a recibir. Luego en unos años la OTAN o quizás la UE vuelvan a ser amigos de Rusia pero esta jugada es de las que se queda guardada muchos años e incluso siglos, lo mismo que apoyar a los grupos terroristas turcos pensando que nunca necesitarías a Turquia para nada.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Según fuentes de RU, el ejército ucraniano ha ampliado su área de control al este del río Siverskyi Donets y está investigando las carreteras a Vovchans'k.


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez entiendo menos a los rusos. Si sacas a los heridos, sin que se rindan todos, solo amplias el plazo de resistencia. Menos gente , más dias de comida.
> 
> ¿ que ganan ellos ? Nada. Lo mismo me estoy perdiendo algo.



Los heridos no salen por su propio pie. Necesitan a 4 "sanos" para trasportar cada camilla.
Vamos que si sacan a 50 heridos, en realidad se rinden 200.


Sería de guerra de gila, que entraran camilleros rusos a azovstal para llevarse a los heridos.


----------



## cemento (16 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Efectivamente, por eso deberían reaccionar y no quedarse pasmados viendo cómo se despliegan las nukes



¡Bienhallado, Galiciaverde! Nos has regalado, a los antiguos, grandes momentos y posts en el foro y, sin duda, aportarás muchos más.

Y para que este mensaje sea algo más que personal, lo apovecho para compartir con todos mi perplejidad ante la falta de visibilidad de las grietas que, seguro, se están produciendo en la Ucrania no previamente rusófila.

Difícilmente pueden manifestarse estas grietas en el territorio Zelenski, con la represión puesta en marcha. Pero sorprende no encontrar declaraciones de importantes kievitas refugiados en Donbás o en la misma Rusia, pidiendo la desaparición del régimen, la creación de un gobierno provisional antiAzov y pronunciamientos militares de generales ucros antiZelenski tratando de salvar lo posible de un estado ucraniano viable sin el Dombás y Jersón.

El régimen todavía parece demasiado monolítico para lo que sería esperable teniendo en cuenta el grado de infiltración rusa en la sociedad ucraniana.

Para mí está claro que para Putin todavía no ha llegado la hora de la política en serio. Estamos todavía en la fase militar.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Erdogan y Suecia/Finlandia es solo la primera ración de Karma que estos países tradicionalmente neutrales van a recibir. Luego en unos años la OTAN o quizás la UE vuelvan a ser amigos de Rusia pero esta jugada es de las que se queda guardada muchos años e incluso siglos, lo mismo que apoyar a los grupos terroristas turcos pensando que nunca necesitarías a Turquia para nada.




Si España fuera un país decente y que buscara sus intereses, vetaría la entrada de estos sino Ceuta, Melilla y las Canarias entran en el paraguas de la Otan.

Pero como siempre iremos de tras del viejo pederasta a comerle el rabo tras sodomizar a algún niño ucraniano para saciarle.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> TURQUIA DICE NO A LA ENTRADA DE FINLANDIA Y SUECIA EN LA OTAN.
> 
> 
> *El presidente turco, Tayyip Erdogan, dijo el lunes que las delegaciones sueca y finlandesa no deberían molestarse en venir a Ankara para convencerla de que apruebe su candidatura a la OTAN porque albergan terroristas.*
> ...



Que manden al pingüino gilipollas a poner el culo con el sultán, todo sea por la causa.


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen intento de blanquear a Rusia campeon, pero no, no cuela.....Ahora toca empujar entre todos y quitarnos de encima a ese gran abusón que ha sido Rusia.
> Cuanto más tullido, empobrecido y humillado quede el gigante ruso, mejor nos irá a todos.



Es que son muy flojos. Han durado 1 semana mas que los niños. Aquí todos creíamos que iban a defenderse hasta al último hombre, iban a matar a no se cuantos rusos y que tenían todo lo necesario en esos túneles. Y ahora por las buenas ¿se rinden?. Joder con los preparados. No se, algo empieza a no cuadrar. Si no te rindes cuando te dan la oportunidad no te rindes. Rendirse así por las buenas.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tienes algún trauma infantil?
> Puede ser que tus padres no te dejarán salir a jugar al parque por si un ruso te secuestraba. Puedes pedir ayuda psicológica antes de que acabes muy jodido de la cabeza.



No tiene un trauma, es infantil hasta la naúsea, dudo que tenga el derecho a voto todavía.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Leyendo los comentarios de MOA me resulto curioso nombrasen muchos de ellos el cambio de postura del analista Scott Ritter que en sus últimos análisis se muestra tan pesimista como usted. No se si su deriva esta influenciada por los análisis de tal personaje. Entre los muchos comentarios que intentaban explicar su cambio de rumbo destaco uno, el cual achaca a su pasado militar el origen de su pesimismo...creo usted tiene paralelismos....
> 
> " Ritter se está impacientando. Él es, después de todo, un infante de marina, entrenado en la tradición estadounidense de "guerra". Así que tiene hambre de una guerra "real", sin guantes. Putin, sin embargo, tiene toda la razón al insistir en que no se trata de una "guerra" como piensa la mayor parte del mundo; es una operación especial, con énfasis en "especial". "Occidente" piensa en "guerra" y piensa en Dresden, Hiroshima, Fallujah, o tal vez Vietnam. Pero Ucrania es culturalmente rusa, excepto tal vez Galicia. E incluso Galicia es menos diferente del ruso que, digamos, Arkansas es del estado de Nueva York o Nuevo México. Putin ve un conflicto cuya resolución no puede ser sólo militar"



Ojalá llevara usted razón. Creo que sabe que soy sincero cuando le digo que esta derrota (porque es ya a todas luces evidente el fracaso) la siento como propia. Y me duele, porque sé de sobra que me afectará personalmente y más aún a los que nos siguen, a los jóvenes que van a vivir (ya lo están viviendo) un tiempo mucho peor, en todos los aspectos. Pero la realidad es la que es. Uno buscará subterfugios teoréticos y esperanzas metafísicas para justificar lo que vemos, sin embargo los resultados sobre el terreno muestran lo que hay. Lo peor es que estoy convencido de que no tendría que haber sido así, y que los errores iniciales se basaron en un "buenismo" a la rusa tan absurdo como mortal. Hace semanas que me lo explicaron y me pareció entenderlo. Pasa el tiempo y se certifica.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Se ve que el objetivo real de Rusia era ampliar la OTAN y desmilitarizar el ejército ruso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Compadezco a los superiores que tuviste mientras estabas en activo.



Me queda muy poquito, pero aún madrugo todos los días.


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Erdogan y Suecia/Finlandia es solo la primera ración de Karma que estos países tradicionalmente neutrales van a recibir. Luego en unos años la OTAN o quizás la UE vuelvan a ser amigos de Rusia pero esta jugada es de las que se queda guardada muchos años e incluso siglos, lo mismo que apoyar a los grupos terroristas turcos pensando que nunca necesitarías a Turquia para nada.



Lo dijimos cuando empezó. A ver que iba a decir Turquía. Y ojo con Alemania, Francia y Italia. En el 2014 se la tuvieron que envainar. Lo de Suecia y Finlandia es una patata muy caliente en estos momentos.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que manden al pingüino gilipollas a poner el culo con el sultán, todo sea por la causa.



Seguro que a tu puta madre le hacian mas caso.....cabo chusquero......


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 May 2022)

Industria militar + Industria farmacéutica, curiosamente dos sectores protegidos en los que EEUU aún es líder mundial. 
Los dos sectores donde se están dando las mayores transferencias economicas de la colonia (Europa) hacia el imperio. Para eso ganaron la WW2. Es como el oro que traian los españoles de sudamérica, solo que ahora se llaman impuestos: vosotros los pagais y el gobierno se los transfiere a conglomerados norteamericanos.
*Solo nos queda saber si lo hacen por traición o por miedo*.
La mayoría os habéis puesto la vacuna COVID porque sois como sois y valéis para lo que valéis, por eso me sorprende que aún creáis que no os tocará coger un fusil 
Joder, pero si algunos aún pensais que murieron jóvenes deportistas sin patologías previas y que los chinos se volvían negros... Estáis pidiendo trinchera a voces.
Y os la van a dar.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Seguro que a tu puta madre le hacian mas caso.....cabo chusquero......



EXPÓOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSITO


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Ojo... hasta SUIZA ya se acerca a la OTAN:


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

Mira que me caen mal los nancys de azov, pero estaría dispuesto a un intercambio de toda la guarnición de fraguel rock por el pingüino gilipollas pepero


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema viene cuando una parte de la gente que toma decisiones piensa que podrían salir practicamente indenmes de una guerra nuclear y ese problema existe porque cada vez más gente en EEUU lo piensa.



Escribí sobre este tema en este mismo hilo, creo que el mismo se titulaba: Los wokes nos empujan hacia una guerra nuclear.


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 May 2022)

Según parece, aunque no está aún confirmado, los nazis empiezan a rendirse en Azovstal.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "La Fundación Europea para la Paz destinará otros 500 millones de euros a la compra de armas para Ucrania.
> Orwell se habría alegrado de esta noticia. La tesis de la distopía ha sido llevada a cabo con éxito.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48857



La asociación Europea para la Paz destinará 500 millones de euros a la compra de armas.

La asociación contra el Cancer, recomienda el fumar un minimo de una cajetilla al día. 

Prácticamente es lo mismo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ojo... hasta SUIZA ya se acerca a la OTAN:



¿Un metro? ¿Dos metros?

La tectónica de placas es lo que tiene.


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

cemento dijo:


> ¡Bienhallado, Galiciaverde! Nos has regalado, a los antiguos, grandes momentos y posts en el foro y, sin duda, aportarás muchos más.
> 
> Y para que este mensaje sea algo más que personal, lo apovecho para compartir con todos mi perplejidad ante la falta de visibilidad de las grietas que, seguro, se están produciendo en la Ucrania no previamente rusófila.
> 
> ...



En ello están:
_"UNDP’s initial estimates suggest that a prolonged conflict would push *nine out of 10 of Ukrainians into poverty or near poverty* and put almost two decades of development gains at risk. The deep social and economic scars will endure for generations."









War in Ukraine | UNDP


Scaling up support to the people of Ukraine




feature.undp.org




_
Eso es un nivel de % de pobreza superior a países tipo Zambia o Haití.

Hace poco salieron unos ejemplos de libros de historia ucraniana, donde dicen que en las escuelas se enseña que Ucrania es un estado desde hace al menos 9.000 años. Al parecer con esta resistencia estúpida pretenden llevar a Ucrania al neolítico de nuevo.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Alguna vez he pensado en releer los primeros hilos para recordar a esos que durante los primeros días de invasión decían que Járkov ya había caído, que lo de los combates en Góstomel era propaganda ucraniana y que nunca habría resistencia ucraniana


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Alemania ya enseña a las tropas ucranianas a usar obuses PzH 2000
> 
> 
> Alemania ya anunció hace semanas que entrenaría al Ejército de Ucrania en el manejo de este sistema, además de suministrarles munición. ...
> ...



Esto es lo que Alexa dijo a un usuario que preguntó cuándo empezaría la tercera guerra mundial.



Traducido: "Comenzará en noviembre del 2023 cuando Rusia lance un ataque nuclear contra alemania".
No deja de ser curioso. Pero imagino que será por la gran cantidad de bases americanas que hay en alemania.


----------



## El-Mano (16 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Dice muy poco...es un resumen. La verdad es que sería un éxito muy grande para Rusia conseguir que Turquía se fuera de la Otan.
> 
> También sería una baza muy importante pues todos le reconocerían su papel emergente de potencia intermedia. Podría jugar a dos barajas como hasta ahora pero más evidente. Todos querrían acercarse a ella.
> 
> Ya sabiendo que no entra en la UE puede conseguir mejores tratados , a su medida, " " que le permitan limitar el flujo de sirios a la UE "



Lo dije varias veces:

Se rumoreaba que usa conocia el golpe de estado en Turquía y como mínimo dejó hacer.
Tambien Rusia lo sabia y avisó, dias antes levanto las sanciones (por el tema del su-24) y se hicieron "amiguitos".
-Luego Turquía acusó directamente a usa, de que la cabeza pensante del golpe estaba en usa y lo querían extraditar, y estos se negaron.
-Se dice que "cerdogan" le debe la vida a los rusos e iranies, y una de las promesas turcas fué supuestamente la salida de Turquía de la otan.


Dejando le dalo los rumores...

-Lo cierto es que rusos-turcos restablecieron relaciones, los turcos compraron los s-400 a costa de perder los f35.
-Colaboraron más o menos en el tema sirio, los rusos bombardearon al isis por petición turca, mientras los turcos impidieron la unión de los cantones kurdos. Kurdos usados por usa en siria, situación nada agradable para los turcos...
-Turquía quiere ser potencia regional, y demuestra que va bastante por libre. Intentará sacar el máximo de todos, y como la otan les siga ninguneando y vean que los rusos son más fiables en los apartados serios... no seria nada descabellado que se fueran de la otan y acabaran virando a Asia, ya que europa tampoco la quiere...

Turquía al final hará lo mejor para ellos mismos, no va a ser un mero titere.


----------



## dedalo00 (16 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues se está quedando una tarde de puta madre.



Ahora entiendo porque la trenza rusa que compre hoy estaba tan rica...

Ratas cobardes, ni siquiera tuvieron el honor de ofrendar su vida por su causa… Hasta las ratas del ISIS tienen más honor, maricas nazis


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Sigue dando por culo el morito


----------



## Hal8995 (16 May 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Que pasará con los azov una vez rendidos? Ya han dicho los rusos que todo nazi se considera un criminal de guerra...con suerte para sus esposas histéricas les dejarán verlos una vez cada 10 años en Siberia



Lo primero clases de canto y solfeo. No vaya a ser que Putin los trueque ...y aún pueden prepararse para la próxima Eurovisión.

Curso de tatuajes en las tardes, que en Siberia se hace de noche muy pronto.

Por las mañanas cavar zanjas en el permafrost para cultivar patatas para poder comer.

Por las noches interrogatorios y si las versiones no coinciden con las de sus compañeros no hay comida. Todo edulcorado con vídeos de Biden y Johnson de forma continuada para recordarle por quien está luchando. Un vídeo estrechando la mano al aire de Biden y otro de Johnson intentando abrir un paraguas en un entierro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Según parece, aunque no está aún confirmado, los nazis empiezan a rendirse en Azovstal.



otra vez?


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Casi seguro que la única garantía ofrecida es que no habrán ejecuciones sumarísimas (que las merecen....), pero que como "combatientes ilegales", serán juzgados mediante un debido proceso como terroristas. Y el que tenga "antecedentes curriculares", pues chun chun.



Lo bueno de Rusia es que nunca más volveremos a ver a los nazis del Azovstal.
Te dirán que están en Siberia, pero estarán bajo tierra.
Como debe ser, por otra parte.

Se salvarán los que tras interrogatorio del FSB, comuniquen cosas interesantes a Rusia.
SIn más.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

La imagen


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



¿De verdad lleva el bigote pintado el tarado ese?, y encima las lentillas y los ojos de loco jajaja


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 May 2022)

Cada día que pasa esto es más una puta farsa



https://v16-webapp.tiktok.com/a2e8ff1fc73e35ac170d1864da2d710a/6282f36c/video/tos/useast2a/tos-useast2a-ve-0068c003/75f66a3d6f3c4b5082492a656d6927e8/?a=1988&br=3404&bt=1702&cd=0%7C0%7C1%7C0&ch=0&cr=0&cs=0&cv=1&dr=0&ds=3&er=&ft=eXd.6HQqMyq8ZCiVlwe2NT2oyl7Gb&l=20220516185904010223072170065AA846&lr=tiktok_m&mime_type=video_mp4&net=0&pl=0&qs=0&rc=amVuNTk6ZnJsZDMzNzczM0ApMzQ0NjhoZzwzNzY6OmlmaGcyMTYzcjQwcS1gLS1kMTZzc2AtLS4xXi0uYDEzNTU1MTA6Yw%3D%3D&vl=&vr=





https://v16-webapp.tiktok.com/be29a46e106f11f85abdc2307223d968/6282f5cf/video/tos/useast2a/tos-useast2a-pve-0068/eabf89bbba1e4d2799feac9564e656e3/?a=1988&br=1758&bt=879&cd=0%7C0%7C1%7C0&ch=0&cr=0&cs=0&cv=1&dr=0&ds=3&er=&ft=eXd.6HQqMyq8Z1.elwe2NSlwyl7Gb&l=20220516190925010189066023145DC3F6&lr=tiktok_m&mime_type=video_mp4&net=0&pl=0&qs=0&rc=anh2djU6Zmw4PDMzNzczM0ApaDNpZWU5Zjs7NzY6aWVpaGdsal8tcjQwcHFgLS1kMTZzczVhXjE2NWBiYDQ0X182Xi86Yw%3D%3D&vl=&vr=


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es una declaración de guerra contra Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los finlandeses estuvieron a punto de acabar con Leningrado, cortaron el ferrocarril de Murmanks y si se hubiesen unido a los nazis en Tchivin, los habitantes de Leningrado hubiesen sido aniquilados:


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Joder con las cheerleaders de la babushka. Luego dicen que si "wokes", que si "libtards" o no se que polladas inventadas por los yankis para atontar al personal y al final acaban aceptando a la OTAN desfilando por Moscú "para evitarle al mundo la guerra y que vean lo buenos que somos", la madre que me parió



No he dicho eso. Pero en fin.


----------



## frangelico (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En ello están:
> _"UNDP’s initial estimates suggest that a prolonged conflict would push *nine out of 10 of Ukrainians into poverty or near poverty* and put almost two decades of development gains at risk. The deep social and economic scars will endure for generations."
> 
> 
> ...



Nos reíamos de las tontunas esuko/catanazis pero el dr. Robert o Arana Goiri eran respetabilísimos y refinados académicos comparados con el ucrofascio. Un Volk que ha sido absolutamente incapaz de tener un estado propio hasta que una guerra civil en pleno siglo XX se lo puso a huevo y aun así poco le duró, es una puta tribu que no merece ni tener estado, ni bandera ni mención en los libros de Historia.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

¡hombre, así cualquiera!
Además en B/N acojona más


----------



## frangelico (16 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los finlandeses estuvieron a punto de acabar con Leningrado, cortaron el ferrocarril de Murmanks y si se hubiesen unido a los nazis en Tchivin, los habitantes de Leningrado hubiesen sido aniquilados:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060211



estrategicamente San Petersburgo está tan comprometido que a Rusia sólo le cabe responder a cualquier penetracion militar en su espacio báltico con la guerra nuclear total. Por eso era bueno tener estados neutrales ahí.


----------



## Elimina (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gigante Gilipollas estas hecho tú papafritas.......



Nunca respondes con nada relacionado con lo que te dicen.
Qué raro...


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo bueno de Rusia es que nunca más volveremos a ver a los nazis del Azovstal.
> Te dirán que están en Siberia, pero estarán bajo tierra.
> Como debe ser, por otra parte.
> 
> ...



Sí, a veces, pasan cosas. Pero no es nada personal, son solo negocios.
Si interesan más vivos que muertos, vivirán (duramente, pero vivirán). Si no aportan nada, tampoco los van a mantener a pensión completa durante años y años. Seguramente no estarán vacunados, así que puede que les actualicen las dosis de golpe, y les de alguna repentinitis súbita.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

Retardoputin dice que la expansión de la OTAN va según lo planeado y que Suecia y Finlandia hacen bien en unirse.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Que pasará con los azov una vez rendidos? Ya han dicho los rusos que todo nazi se considera un criminal de guerra...con suerte para sus esposas histéricas les dejarán verlos una vez cada 10 años en Siberia



La babushka los cambiará por su amigo mafioso oligarca (agente ucraniano, pero no se lo digas a nadie) y en paz. 
A los soldados rusos capturados que les den, que son pobres y pa' eso están. Después, el papa boludo recibirá a los nazis en audiencia especial en el Vatic-ano. Con los tatuajes tapados, claro, que hay que guardar las formas. Le regalarán un libro de sacrificios rituales a Odin que por el que mostrará mucho interés.


----------



## frangelico (16 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lo dije varias veces:
> 
> Se rumoreaba que usa conocia el golpe de estado en Turquía y como mínimo dejó hacer.
> Tambien Rusia lo sabia y avisó, dias antes levanto las sanciones (por el tema del su-24) y se hicieron "amiguitos".
> ...



Es que además Turquía ya es un importante demandante de energía y sus potenciales recursos son los de su parte del Mar Negro, donde pronto habrá campos en explotación, los que le pueda robar a Grecia y Chipre (y a Libia e Iraq, donde ya lo hacen), y los de las repúblicas túrquicas exsovieticas. Podrán renunciar al Egeo pero entonces se proyectarán hacia el Este en una especie de "unión turca" con creciente integración económica.

Donde encajan cada vez peor es en la OTAN, que necesita a Turquía para controlar el Golfo pero Turquía no la necesita ya tanto.


----------



## arriondas (16 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Erdogan y Suecia/Finlandia es solo la primera ración de Karma que estos países tradicionalmente neutrales van a recibir. Luego en unos años la OTAN o quizás la UE vuelvan a ser amigos de Rusia pero esta jugada es de las que se queda guardada muchos años e incluso siglos, lo mismo que apoyar a los grupos terroristas turcos pensando que nunca necesitarías a Turquia para nada.



Los europeos van a conseguir que Ankara se pase al bando euroasiático, manda cojones... Turquía es un país importantísimo para el bando atlantista, basta con mirar un mapa para darse cuenta de ello. Y van y tocan una fibra muy sensible para los turcos como es la cuestión kurda y la integridad territorial del país (para ellos es algo SAGRADO) como si no pasara nada. Y estamos en manos de esos iluminados...


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Azovstal: nuevos detalles. 

Al final resultó que, los heridos graves fueron evacuados de los búnkeres de Azovstal. 

No fue una rendición, como lo presentaron los medios rusos. 

Fue un intercambio de soldados ucranianos gravemente heridos por prisioneros de guerra rusos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 May 2022)

Pasa por ahí, que cabes..


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> estrategicamente San Petersburgo está tan comprometido que a Rusia sólo le cabe responder a cualquier penetracion militar en su espacio báltico con la guerra nuclear total. Por eso era bueno tener estados neutrales ahí.



Como ha dicho otro conforero, no veo a los incels finlandinos tomando la ofensiva a la antigua usanza, sería nutritivo verlos caer bajo el fuego de los Buratinos.


----------



## dedalo00 (16 May 2022)

*Establecen centro de ayuda humanitaria en ciudad de Mauripol*


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

vaya,vaya no me lo esperaba...


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema viene cuando una parte de la gente que toma decisiones piensa que podrían salir practicamente indenmes de una guerra nuclear y ese problema existe porque cada vez más gente en EEUU lo piensa.



Todos sabemos quien está amenazando con usarlas....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Erdogan y Suecia/Finlandia es solo la primera ración de Karma que estos países tradicionalmente neutrales van a recibir. Luego en unos años la OTAN o quizás la UE vuelvan a ser amigos de Rusia pero esta jugada es de las que se queda guardada muchos años e incluso siglos, lo mismo que apoyar a los grupos terroristas turcos pensando que nunca necesitarías a Turquia para nada.



Yo creo que aquí hay otro factor y es que Erdogan también tiene muy bien guardado el golpe de estado de 2016 y creo que se lo está cobrando ahora a los mismos que se lo montaron...por eso creo que no iba de farol ni estaba intentando negociar para sacar algún tipo de ganancia, a diferencia de algunos foristas aquí que piensan que sí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

Parece que se rinde el Batallón Azov


https://v16-webapp.tiktok.com/a2e8ff1fc73e35ac170d1864da2d710a/6282f36c/video/tos/useast2a/tos-useast2a-ve-0068c003/75f66a3d6f3c4b5082492a656d6927e8/?a=1988&br=3404&bt=1702&cd=0%7C0%7C1%7C0&ch=0&cr=0&cs=0&cv=1&dr=0&ds=3&er=&ft=eXd.6HQqMyq8ZCiVlwe2NT2oyl7Gb&l=20220516185904010223072170065AA846&lr=...




www.burbuja.info






TENGO QUE PONER EL PIC

LIU UNDER FIRE IN PATRIOTIC OUFIT








ES PARA HACER UN NFT DE ESOS
Xd

A VER SI SE CONFIRMA LO DE LOS ZION NANZIS DE MARIUPOL Y DERROYMOS LA RESISTENCIA OTANERA EN EL FORO





Remequilox dijo:


> Fuente ucraniana:



*El comandante de Azov dice que han completado la tarea y quiere salvar la vida de sus subordinados. *
_"Para salvar vidas, toda la guarnición de Mariupol está implementando la decisión aprobada por el Comando Militar Supremo "
"Unas 600 personas heridas permanecen en las mazmorras de la planta de Azovstal, [...], en condiciones insalubres, sin medicamentos, agua y alimentos "








Командир “Азову” каже, що вони виконали завдання і хоче зберегти життя підлеглим


Командир полку пїЅАзовпїЅ Денис Прокопенко каже, що вони виконали завдання і хоче зберегти життя підлеглим.




www.pravda.com.ua




_​


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo puede pagar un egipcio o un indio y no lo puede pagar un ruso, tienes la kipa demasiado enroscada y te corta el riego.



Ahora compara el nivel de vida de un egipcio con un europeo...si de esto salimos todos aprendiendo algo...no queríais las cosas por huevos?


----------



## manodura79 (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tal como veo la única vía que deja Europa a Rusia a día de hoy es la de una guerra nuclear ya que se sabe que no puede haber una guerra convencional simplemente por que la sociedad a día de hoy no se puede permitir las movilizaciones del pasado -de hecho sólo hay que fijarse como están muriendo los ucranianos que son llamados a filas por el "democrata" Zelinsky-.
> *La movilización por otra parte conllevaría meterse de la noche a la mañana en una economía de guerra y ya sabéis lo que es eso (bueno lo hemos tenido 2020 y 2021 para verlo  ).*



Me gusta tu análisis pero no sé por qué no contemplas la posibilidad de regresar a 1988. El mundo dividido en dos bloques y guerra fría. En 70 años muy pocos incidentes que nos llevaran al borde de la guerra nuclear se produjeron. Cada bloque sabía donde estaba la línea que no podía traspasar.
El problema es que esto da al traste al "plan gobalista". Se lo carga de un plumazo. Por eso Rusia tiene que ser eliminada de la ecuación. Ha salido muy respondona. Con lo del Covid parecía que iba a tragar con el relato pero no mordieron el anzuelo. 
Esto terminará con Suecia y Finlandia entrando en la OTAN y algún tipo de acuerdo de paso para la flota del Báltico. Si no se logra ese acuerdo (habrá a quién no le interese, sobre todo a los anglos) tendremos un intento de estrangulación económica a Finlandia por parte de Rusia. También cabe la posibilidad de que Rusia renuncia a esa flota porque los barquitos cada vez son menos necesarios.


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Los heridos no salen por su propio pie. Necesitan a 4 "sanos" para trasportar cada camilla.
> Vamos que si sacan a 50 heridos, en realidad se rinden 200.
> 
> Sería de guerra de gila, que entraran camilleros rusos a azovstal para llevarse a los heridos.



Lo de la aceria es raro de cojones, ayer lanzaron munición incendiaria despues de no se cuantos dias. Putin ha paro el asalto de los chechenos. No han bombardeado con bombas de las grandes. Y ahora un rollo raro, que yo no he visto en ningun conflicto.

O te rindes o no, pero tu sigues disparando y si te doy te curo la pierna, no se, lo veo bastante absurdo.

-------------

Los puentes siguen intactos, y así los refuerzos y las armas fluyen. Claro que los prorrusos y los rusos avanzan, pero es otra locura, porque les cuesta mucho más de lo debido. Cierto que tienen pocas bajas y los ucranianos muchas, pero eso no va a detener al gobierno titere. Solo la publicidad de esas bajas a gran escala produciria revueltas en la retaguardia, pero los rusos tampoco lo hacen.

Desde el 3º dia, creo que Putin va a por la negociación. Cree que puede alcanzar algun tipo de acuerdo. Es lo único que explica la estrategia adoptada.

Y no otaneros, no es incapacidad militar, porque los puentes por ejemplo se los folla en 20m si da la orden.



Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Put-in trabaja para la CIA. Acabará lo que empezaron Gorbachov y Yeltsin.
> 
> _"Cuando se ha eliminado todo lo que es imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad"
> Arthur Conan Doyle_



Para la cia el no. Algunos de su alto mando lo tengo claro de cojones. Aplica a la situación lo que te pongo en rojo de la respuesta anterior , a ver si lo ves una opción.

Esa creencia esta alimentada por los que posiblemente si trabajen para la cia, y que le contaran que estan tendiendo puentes, que esto tiene una solución y bla bla....


----------



## El-Mano (16 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que además Turquía ya es un importante demandante de energía y sus potenciales recursos son los de su parte del Mar Negro, donde pronto habrá campos en explotación, los que le pueda robar a Grecia y Chipre (y a Libia e Iraq, donde ya lo hacen), y los de las repúblicas túrquicas exsovieticas. Podrán renunciar al Egeo pero entonces se proyectarán hacia el Este en una especie de "unión turca" con creciente integración económica.
> 
> Donde encajan cada vez peor es en la OTAN, que necesita a Turquía para controlar el Golfo pero Turquía no la necesita ya tanto.



Si no recuerdo mal, Rusia les estaba construyendo centrales nucleares, a ver quien le sanciona eso y el uranio ruso...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ese es el dilema de los hegemonistas imperiales. El ataque nuclear preventivo,
> mejor llamado "el primer golpe nuclear", es el sueño húmedo de las elites belicistas
> de occidente, que consideran neutralizaría la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia
> solo podría realizarse a las puertas de Moscú para poder evitar esa respuesta. Que es
> ...



El caso es que la frontera con Finlandia ya es la OTAN. Y la que haya con Ucrania cuando firmen su nuevo "tratado de paz" lo será también.
Es acojonante la debilidad que está mostrando Rusia, dejando morir y ser capturados y mutilados a miles de soldados y perdiendo y exponiendo tanto material para nada.



kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN es una declaración de guerra contra Rusia*



La babushka dice que no. Como si llegan hasta Moscú:





__





Putin 'acepta' la entrada en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia pero reaccionará si refuerzan su ejército


El presidente ruso ha advertido a Occidente de que Rusia responderá si la OTAN comienza a reforzar la infraestructura militar de Suecia y Finlandia. Pero Putin asegura que no...




www.elmundo.es




*Putin 'acepta' la entrada en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia*


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

Los Avov salen de las catacumbas. Algo no me cuadra aquí. Grandes y prestigiosísimos analistas de twitter nos decían que los Azov estaban castigando a los rusos a través de una red de túneles secretos, uhmm


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (16 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los europeos van a conseguir que Ankara se pase al bando euroasiático, manda cojones... Turquía es un país importantísimo para el bando atlantista, basta con mirar un mapa para darse cuenta de ello. Y van y tocan una fibra muy sensible para los turcos como es la cuestión kurda y la integridad territorial del país (para ellos es algo SAGRADO) como si no pasara nada. Y estamos en manos de esos iluminados...



Es que Turquía-Irán-Afganistán son realmente la clave de la Ruta de la Seda. Al tener tren en ancho estándar turcos y persas y ninguno los afganos, la manera de conectar China con Europa sin la ruptura de ancho que provocan las redes rusa y kazaja es esa. Y con un ramal a Gwadar tienen puerto en el Índico a las puertas del Golfo. Por eso Pakistán es otra pieza clave, si se dejan controlar por USA lo mismo surge un movimiento separatista baluchi, que al fin y al cabo Pakistán es uno de los estados más absurdos del mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de la aceria es raro de cojones, ayer lanzaron munición incendiaria despues de no se cuantos dias. Putin ha paro el asalto de los chechenos. No han bombardeado con bombas de las grandes. Y ahora un rollo raro, que yo no he visto en ningun conflicto.
> 
> O te rindes o no, pero tu sigues disparando y si te doy te curo la pierna, no se, lo veo bastante absurdo.



El Payaso funciona como si todo fuese un show televisivo, los demonios de la aceria eran solo concursantes de su Gran Hermano Particular, ha pasado de presentarlos como irreductibles numantinos a suplicar por su liberación, si se rinden, caerán en el ridículo espantoso de quedar como nenazas, ellos tan arios y prepotentes, el Monje es taimado como un basileos bizantino.


----------



## El-Mano (16 May 2022)

+++⚡Las fotos muestran al papa católico Francisco con las esposas de los "combatientes del regimiento Azov" (mercenarios de extrema derecha cuyo logotipo es Wolfsangel y Black Sun), Julia Fedosiuk y Kateryna Prokopenko.

La "esposa de Azov" Kateryna Prokopenko, que le da la mano al Papa y promete orar por "Azov", proviene del oeste de Ucrania y no oculta sus sentimientos fascistas radicales de derecha.

La otra "esposa de Azov", Julia Fedosiuk, también es "interesante". Antes de eso, siempre le había gustado que la fotografiaran de uniforme con una ametralladora (ver foto). Ella llamó repetidamente a la guerra contra los "separatistas" y Rusia y publicó una foto del libro de Hitler "Mein Kampf" en su posesión. En una de sus publicaciones, escribió: "Nada la hace más feliz que cuando mueren los soldados rusos".

Y el Papa recibió personalmente a estos nazis el 12 de mayo de 2022: Ehefrauen des Asow-Regiments bei Papst: „Helfen Sie uns, unsere Männer zu retten“

t.me/neuesausrussland/5472?single


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de la aceria es raro de cojones, ayer lanzaron munición incendiaria despues de no se cuantos dias. Putin ha paro el asalto de los chechenos. No han bombardeado con bombas de las grandes. Y ahora un rollo raro, que yo no he visto en ningun conflicto.
> 
> O te rindes o no, pero tu sigues disparando y si te doy te curo la pierna, no se, lo veo bastante absurdo.



Put-in trabaja para la CIA. Acabará lo que empezaron Gorbachov y Yeltsin.

_"Cuando se ha eliminado todo lo que es imposible, lo que queda, por improbable que parezca, debe ser la verdad"
Arthur Conan Doyle_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

ESTE QUE SASCAPO CON OTROS POR SU CUENTA CREO DEL BUNKER DE AZOVSTAL DE LOS AZOB
ESTA DOBLAO EL COLEGA 
UN POCO PROPAGANDA LA IMAGEN PERO PARECE QUE ES REAL EL CONCEPTO FINAL 





@liusivaya Liu Sivaya
Lo que sabemos hasta ahora:

1. Se han rendido 20 heridos graves, 31 soldados y un grupo de resistencia que se ha separado del grupo principal.

2. Todos se han rendido con la garantía de sus vidas.

3. Nadie les ha prometido intercambio de presos. 4. Kalina ya no habla por todos…


8:28 p. m. · 16 may. 2022·Twitter for iPhone


​


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

Lo que son las casualidades. Andaba yo mmirando el blog económico del amigo Pierre Jovanovic cuando, he tenido una epifaníoa.

Vean a la primera chavalina de Suomi con su amigo Maricron...





Salidos ambos de la misma granja criadero de líderes de Swab el bello y gallardo salteador de vidas y haciendas.







Hay que ver las casualidades de la vida.


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de la aceria es raro de cojones, ayer lanzaron munición incendiaria despues de no se cuantos dias. Putin ha paro el asalto de los chechenos. No han bombardeado con bombas de las grandes. Y ahora un rollo raro, que yo no he visto en ningun conflicto.
> 
> O te rindes o no, pero tu sigues disparando y si te doy te curo la pierna, no se, lo veo bastante absurdo.




Hay muchas cosas de la guerra que son raras, por la simple razón de que no tenemos información, o una información parcial de los hechos.
Quizás estén negociando la salida de un pez gordo, o los nazis están intentando ocultar pruebas de laboratorios , que al parecer se usaron para trasmitir la tuberculosis a niños del Dombas,

Nos faltan datos. Muchos datos.
Si el estado mayor decide hacer una cosa, que son los que tienen los datos, pues supongo que habrá alguna razón , independientemente de que también cometen errores.

Supongo que en el futuro sabremos la razón o tal vez nos quedemos con la duda para siempre.


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los Avov salen de las catacumbas. Algo no me cuadra aquí. Grandes y prestigiosísimos analistas de twitter nos decían que los Azov estaban castigando a los rusos a través de una red de túneles secretos, uhmm



Lo de los Azov es una patata muy pero muy caliente para la OTAN. Hasta el mas borrego se va a sentir engañado. 
Ya ve lo optimista que estoy que aún tengo esperanzas de que se les encienda algo en el cerebro. Sabemos que no.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 May 2022)

Magadan, ciudad de vacaciones... Скажи-ка?


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas de la guerra que son raras, por la simple razón de que no tenemos información, o una información parcial de los hechos.
> Quizás estén negociando la salida de un pez gordo, o los nazis están intentando ocultar pruebas de laboratorios , que al parecer se usaron para trasmitir la tuberculosis a niños del Dombas,
> 
> Nos faltan datos. Muchos datos.
> ...



Me da que ademas de posibles errores, se mueven mucho tipos que nunca estaran en una trinchera y que tienen muchos intereses en juego. Quizas los del frente deberian hacer una gira sorpresa, lastima que muchos de los comandantes de las republicas fueran asesinados. Habia tipos que decian cosas que con el tiempo se ven aun más claras.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Era el almacenamiento de municiones del ejército ruso en Izium.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin no ha 'aceptado" nada, de hecho dijo que hoy no son ninguna amenaza,
pero que cualquier despliegue (OTANico) provocará una respuesta instantánea
que se ajustará en consecuencia.
Lo mismo dijo el Ryabkov, pero con mas contundencia.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## belisariocastrovilla (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.
> 
> Interesante el último vídeo de Yago de Cosas Militares explicando cómo puede ser que Rusia todavía siga sin tener superioridad aérea y como siguen funcionando los cazas ucranianos.



Este yayo no es mas que un freaky sin puta idea de la guerra.
Otro flipao que ha hecho algún master de seguridad en la Mellado y se cree mariscal de campo por absorber toda la propaganda de las empresas de armas occidentales y creer que la guerra es como en las películas. 
Últimamente proliferan como champiñones retardados como este por las cadenas. Tan sólo tienes que que decir cada 3 palabras "rusia kaka" para que Risto u otro vendido de su calaña te de 5 minutos de fama en algún programa de las cuarta, la secta o similar. 
A este anormal y el resto de fofisanos ejpertos me los gustaría ver dirigiendo un simple pelotón de fusiles en unas maniobras de 3 días para que entendieran lo compleja y puta que es la guerra. 








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Mal rollo si los llevan con los rusos... mejor que les llevasen a zona ucraniana que estos hijos de puta los ejecutan.


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Lo de los Azov es una patata muy pero muy caliente para la OTAN. Hasta el mas borrego se va a sentir engañado.
> Ya ve lo optimista que estoy que aún tengo esperanzas de que se les encienda algo en el cerebro. Sabemos que no.



Dicen que han salido unos 300 aprovechando que salían 50 heridos. He visto un vídeo con varios buses evacuando a esas criaturitas a algún lugar por encima del nivel de la tierra.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bufff, era mucho antes de todo eso (1986-87).



Precisamente hay una edición del año 1987 de este libro.
*Las Profecías del papa Juan XXIII: la historia de la humanidad de 1935 a 2033 Carpi, Pier





*

Pero seguramente no será ese. Se ve que fueron las profecías hechas por él antes de que fuera papa. He intentado ver si hay referencias a Rusia y China pero no me aparecen.

*Las sorprendentes profecías del Papa Juan XXIII: Predijo la fecha del fin del mundo | Guioteca.com*

Curioso...

*



Otra profecía anuncia que “y el mundo entero se insubordinará contra el juego de los poderosos, la secreta hermandad de los grandes que tramaba la esclavización de los pueblos. Los escasos jefes honrados se unirán y los culpables serán derrocados”.

Hacer clic para expandir...


También es curioso que aventurase el apocalipsis en el año 2033. Pero según parece precisó bastantes acontecimientos.*

Disculpad el off topic.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin no ha 'aceptado" nada, de hecho dijo que hoy no son ninguna amenaza,
> pero que cualquier despliegue (OTANico) provocará una respuesta instantánea
> que se ajustará en consecuencia.
> Lo mismo dijo el Ryabkov, pero con mas contundencia.



Primero dijeron que sería la guerra, ahora que no es ninguna amenaza. Joder, si no es ninguna amenaza entonces que tienen que hacer para que se sientan amenazados, ¿que les disparen directamente con misiles nucleares?. Porque al final es lo que van a conseguir con tanta debilidad. 
Si hasta ucrania les ha reventado varios depósitos de combustible dentro de Rusia y ahora van a sacar en camilla a los nazis de Azov a cambio de nada.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mal rollo si los llevan con los rusos... mejor que les llevasen a zona ucraniana que estos hijos de puta los ejecutan.



Tranqui pingüigili primero los curan y luego los ejecutan


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Los primeros logros reales de las armas suministradas por los Aliados contra los rusos.

La composición del almacenamiento de municiones de los rusos. Fue un impacto directo con M777. 

Durante la detonación fueron destruidos: 7 BMP; 1 TANQUE. 

Obra de VUE "Sloboda"


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Me da que ademas de posibles errores, se mueven mucho tipos que nunca estaran en una trinchera y que tienen muchos intereses en juego. Quizas los del frente deberian hacer una gira sorpresa, lastima que muchos de los comandantes de las republicas fueran asesinados. Habia tipos que decian cosas que con el tiempo se ven aun más claras.




Mi opinión es que una vez auxiliado a los civiles que estaban en Azovstal, un ultimatum de rendición a los que resisten y si no hay respuesta un bombardeo del copón, desde luego que no es "Humanidad" recoger a los heridos mientras matan a los tuyos, eso es absurdo.

Por lo que supongo que habrá razones de no hacerlo o quiero pensar eso.

O a lo mejor lo han hecho, y continúan resistiendo en los bunkeres.

Sin saber claramente que leches se ha hecho ahí, yo dudo con todo ya.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Precisamente hay una edición del año 1987 de este libro.
> *Las Profecías del papa Juan XXIII: la historia de la humanidad de 1935 a 2033 Carpi, Pier
> 
> 
> ...



ACTUALIZACIÓN: VENDRÁN 13 MINOYES DE NAVES DE RATICULÍN, DE ORIÓN, DE ALFA, DE BETA FIU, FUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me gusta tu análisis pero no sé por qué no contemplas la posibilidad de regresar a 1988. El mundo dividido en dos bloques y guerra fría. En 70 años muy pocos incidentes que nos llevaran al borde de la guerra nuclear se produjeron. Cada bloque sabía donde estaba la línea que no podía traspasar.
> *El problema es que esto da al traste al "plan globalista". Se lo carga de un plumazo*. Por eso Rusia tiene que ser eliminada de la ecuación. Ha salido muy respondona. Con lo del Covid parecía que iba a tragar con el relato pero no mordieron el anzuelo.
> Esto terminará con Suecia y Finlandia entrando en la OTAN y algún tipo de acuerdo de paso para la flota del Báltico. Si no se logra ese acuerdo (habrá a quién no le interese, sobre todo a los anglos) tendremos un intento de estrangulación económica a Finlandia por parte de Rusia. También cabe la posibilidad de que Rusia renuncia a esa flota porque los barquitos cada vez son menos necesarios.



Soros y la Baronesa de Rothschild publicaron sendos tweets donde decían que "Hay que ganar esta guerra porque sino el proyecto de globalización estará muerto". Y ojito que estos son de los que manejan el cotarro de verdad.

¿Como se van a tomar el no poder derrotar a Rusia? Ni idea, todo está ya demasiado raro.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Habrá tomas y dacas para marear la perdiz, pero que Turquía va a acabar haciendo lo que diga EEUU lo tienen clarísimo hasta en Ankara.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 May 2022)

Finlandia y Suecia no son estados 404 en manos de mafia drogainómana traidora ni comparten historia común con Rusia ni tienen un 30% de ciudadanos rusoparlantes.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los europeos van a conseguir que Ankara se pase al bando euroasiático, manda cojones... Turquía es un país importantísimo para el bando atlantista, basta con mirar un mapa para darse cuenta de ello. Y van y tocan una fibra muy sensible para los turcos como es la cuestión kurda y la integridad territorial del país (para ellos es algo SAGRADO) como si no pasara nada. Y estamos en manos de esos iluminados...



Te imaginas que la OTAN expulsa a Turquía para meter a Finlandia y Suecia??
Sería de coña


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Habrá tomas y dacas para marear la perdiz, pero que Turquía va a acabar haciendo lo que diga EEUU lo tienen clarísimo hasta en Ankara.



Sobre todo después de que el sultán te haya sodomizado debidamente, todo por la causa


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Primero dijeron que sería la guerra, ahora que no es ninguna amenaza. Joder, si no es ninguna amenaza entonces que tienen que hacer para que se sientan amenazados, ¿que les disparen directamente con misiles nucleares?. Porque al final es lo que van a conseguir con tanta debilidad.
> Si hasta ucrania les ha reventado varios depósitos de combustible dentro de Rusia y ahora van a sacar en camilla a los nazis de Azov a cambio de nada.



A lo mejor es que Putin está demostrando ser el único líder con cerebro.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sobre todo después de que el sultán te haya sodomizado debidamente, todo por la causa



Sodomizar a tu puta madre bien que la sudomizó...cabo chusquero.....HDLGP.....


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN: VENDRÁN 13 MINOYES DE NAVES DE RATICULÍN, DE ORIÓN, DE ALFA, DE BETA FIU, FUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Coño, si vas a hacer la broma hazla bien:


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora mismo si intentaran invadir a Finlandia con unos 150.000 hombres como han hecho en Ucrania, se estampan. Finlandia les resiste incluso en solitario. Dentro de la OTAN ya están más que a salvo.
> Aparte ojo con Finlandia que tiene un ejército capaz y el país lleno de bunkers. No es un meme como los países bálticos.



No hay una sola razón lógica para invadir esa muerda helada, si son una amenaza, desapareceran. 

estáis en la lógica del siglo xx. Ahora lo que se lleva son los hypersonicos


----------



## manodura79 (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Soros y la Baronesa de Rothschild publicaron sendos tweets donde decían que "Hay que ganar esta guerra porque sino el proyecto de globalización estará muerto". Y ojito que estos son de los que manejan el cotarro de verdad.
> 
> ¿Como se van a tomar el no poder derrotar a Rusia? Ni idea, todo está ya demasiado raro.



No sabía de ese comentario, pero lo que está claro es que Rusia ha roto, o como mínimo aplazado, muchos planes de la élite globalista.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sodomizar a tu puta madre bien que la sudomizó...cabo chusquero.....HDLGP.....



Expóooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## bigmaller (16 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Finlandia y Suecia no son estados 404 en manos de mafia drogainómana traidora ni comparten historia común con Rusia ni tienen un 30% de ciudadanos rusoparlantes.



No. es peor.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Primero dijeron que sería la guerra, ahora que no es ninguna amenaza. Joder, si no es ninguna amenaza entonces que tienen que hacer para que se sientan amenazados, ¿que les disparen directamente con misiles nucleares?. Porque al final es lo que van a conseguir con tanta debilidad.
> Si hasta ucrania les ha reventado varios depósitos de combustible dentro de Rusia y ahora van a sacar en camilla a los nazis de Azov a cambio de nada.



No se altere con tanta fragilidad por su desconcierto porque todos añoramos
conocer lo que obviamente desconocemos y nos estamos comiendo tantas
historias a medias que no van dirigidas a nosotros, que nos hacen entrar en
bucle. La paciencia es también un arma de sabiduría. No se emocione tanto.


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)

Dame Argo, ucronazi....









Refugiados gitanos ucranianos se enfrentan a la discriminación de los caseros en Polonia


La mayoría de las personas que huyen de la guerra de Putin han sido recibidos con una calurosa bienvenida, pero las mujeres y niños romaníes tienen dificultades para encontrar un hogar




www.eldiario.es


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Rusia responderá si la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN incluye armas, avisa Putin


La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN en sí misma no es una amenaza para Rusia, aseguró este lunes el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin. Otra cosa es que la




www.lavanguardia.com





El mandatario ruso no quiso ser específico ni aclarar la respuesta. "La decidiremos partiendo de las amenazas que nos cree" la OTAN, afirmó. Días atrás, altos funcionarios rusos han citado medidas "técnico-militares", lo que podría traducirse en un amento del emplazamiento de equipos militares en las regiones próximas a Finlandia o en Kaliningrado, enclave ruso del Báltico entre Polonia y Lituania.


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No sabía de ese comentario, pero lo que está claro es que Rusia ha roto, o como mínimo aplazado, muchos planes de la élite globalista.



Si entiendes como globalismo el dominio de los EEUU y el mundo anglosajón y la imposición de sus criterios al reto del mundo, te digo que si.

China y la India están observando muy atentamente lo que sucede, y no van a permitir que Rusia sea derrotada, porque Rusia está luchando la guerra por ellos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

Eso que ha dicho Putin que Suecia y Finlandia no son una amenaza es porque ya sabía que Erdogan los iba a vetar y lo sabía el sábado cuando habló con el presidente de Finlandia y éste se sorprendió al no recibir amenazas...


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ese es el dilema de los hegemonistas imperiales. El ataque nuclear preventivo,
> mejor llamado "el primer golpe nuclear", es el sueño húmedo de las elites belicistas
> de occidente, que consideran neutralizaría la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia
> solo podría realizarse a las puertas de Moscú para poder evitar esa respuesta. Que es
> ...



Es una, de las varias cosas llamativas del anuncio de la operación especial. Percibir el miedo, nada menos que de su ministro de defensa o general, al que preguntaba delante las cámaras sobre la guerra y nervioso equivocaba la respuesta y a la vez hablaba de las fronteras del 97, hablaba del pueblo ucraniano como pueblo de Rusia, salvo las minorias del oeste y luego les decia con rabia quereis ser independientes pues os vais a enterar, a la OTAN no es metáis que con todos convencionalmente no puedo pero nukes van, no me dan miedo las sanciones...

Era como ¿que dice este tío?, si no lo conociéramos desde hace tiempo como alguien de categoría dejaba un mensaje que no se entendía, como desmañado y muy diferente a su estilo. Yo percibí el miedo.

Y sigue sin entenderse, sin el misterio de Mariupol o algún otro porque, si pretendes que no haya intervención de la OTAN en el conflicto, ¿cómo esperas llevar las fronteras de la OTAN para atrás como resultado de una intervención con Ucrania sólo?

¿Alguien guarda ese discurso?.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

En medios rusos, confirman que han salido 300 heridos de Azovstal hasta el momento.


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, y quizás llegarán a añorar no haber muerto.
> En todo caso, en Rusia hace 26 años que no se condena a nadie a pena de muerte. NADIE, ni por crímenes de guerra.
> El frente de batalla es el frente. Una vez rendidos y prisioneros, la cosa ya es distinta.



Creo que como pillen, por ejemplo, al que torturó a aquel pobre infeliz (al que le clavaron un cuchillo en el ojo) no se van a andar con muchos miramientos si lo llegan a pillar vivo… por muy prisionero que sea.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Precisamente hay una edición del año 1987 de este libro.
> *Las Profecías del papa Juan XXIII: la historia de la humanidad de 1935 a 2033 Carpi, Pier
> 
> 
> ...



Es importante definir el tiempo del apocalipsis: Según la biblia habrá guerras terribles, y la llegada del anticristo que gobernará durante siete años y luego el apocalipsis en sí (con Jesucristo liderando los ejércitos de la luz). Es decir: El apocalipsis como tal se produce después de los periodos de la tribulación y de la gran tribulación.

Desde el punto de vista bíblico puede ser perfectamente factible que estemos entrando en el periodo de las tribulaciones y que en el 2033 sea el apocalipsis en sí. Es decir: Guerras terribles (los de Diageo dicen que entre ahora y el 2025 morirá un 75% de la población occidental). y luego llegará el anticristo que traerá cuatro años de alto el fuego, otros tres más de guerra (gobernará durante siete años) y luego la batalla final. Luego Satanás será arrojado al abismo por mil años y luego será soltado otra vez y ahí es donde se produce otra batalla pero esta vez entre los ángeles y los demonios y sin intervención humana.

Siendo un poco conservador (y claro, creyente) es muy factible que esa profecía sea cierta. Si es así entre ahora y el 2025 vamos a vivir una guerra épica que se cargará al 75% de la gente y luego la llegada del NWO (el gobierno del anticristo) a saco. Es decir: Seas creyente o no, la verdad es que las cositas se van pareciendo a lo que se dice en la biblia.

PS, Os pido a los no-creyentes una disculpa por este Off-Topic. y entiendo que esto os parezca raro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia responderá si la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN incluye armas, avisa Putin
> 
> 
> La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN en sí misma no es una amenaza para Rusia, aseguró este lunes el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin. Otra cosa es que la
> ...




*SE ANULA LA GILIPOLLEZ DE LA OTAN

POR QUE TURQUIA VETA

A TOMAL PORCULO*


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)

En total, 2227 personas están bloqueadas en Azovstal (hoy salieron aproximadamente 300)
Incluso hay militares embarazadas
La rendición continuará mañana a partir de las 4 am.


Según información preliminar, unos 300 militantes abandonaron Azovstal. Unos 50 de ellos resultaron heridos. Ahora están siendo trasladados al Hospital del Distrito Central de Novoazovsk, donde se les brindará la atención médica necesaria.


LNR confirmó la liberación de Novozvanivka por video.


n el Donbass, la lucha está en marcha por el pueblo de Kamyshevakha al norte de Popasnaya, la línea del frente ha avanzado 5 km, informó la Milicia Popular de la LPR.


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Soros y la Baronesa de Rothschild publicaron sendos tweets donde decían que "Hay que ganar esta guerra porque sino el proyecto de globalización estará muerto". Y ojito que estos son de los que manejan el cotarro de verdad.
> 
> ¿Como se van a tomar el no poder derrotar a Rusia? Ni idea, todo está ya demasiado raro.




Nada como un buen trago para olvidar las penas.







No sufran, le queda más vino.


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Eso que ha dicho Putin que Suecia y Finlandia no son una amenaza es porque ya sabía que Erdogan los iba a vetar y lo sabía el sábado cuando habló con el presidente de Finlandia y éste se sorprendió al no recibir amenazas...



No me creo que Erdogan vete. Usará la amenaza de veto para sacar alguna buena concesión. Erdogan es un cabronazo del que no te puedes fiar muy listo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

Intel Slava Z






 They say that in the evening Zelensky will make an appeal on Azovstal. 


A very difficult task, you have to sniff a lot of coke.
29.0K views20:47

_ 
_ 
Intel Slava Z


*COMO ME CONOCEIS CABRONES
DAME 30 MINUTOS *
​


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

Para los que miran mas largo, sus dudas giran en que es lo que ocurrirá primero:
que Occidente desarrolle misiles hipersónicos, O que Occidente se derrumbe.
Ese cálculo es el que, seguro, Rusia está teniendo en cuenta en tiempos decisivos.
Y tener en cuenta que cuanto más cara cueste la energía y más dinero se destine
a cosas bélicas (armas militares y tal y cual), más rápido será el colapso económico
de aquellos países que tienen pocos recursos naturales.
Eso es la luna y no el dedo...


----------



## ferrys (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dicen que han salido unos 300 aprovechando que salían 50 heridos. He visto un vídeo con varios buses evacuando a esas criaturitas a algún lugar por encima del nivel de la tierra.



Si dicen que quedaban 1.000 y ya se han rendido 300 poco hay que decir. Al final quedará uno que en 30 años tendrá pinta de hermitaño y por aquí dirán que Mariupol no se rinde.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (16 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No se altere con tanta fragilidad por su desconcierto porque todos añoramos
> conocer lo que obviamente desconocemos y nos estamos comiendo tantas
> historias a medias que no van dirigidas a nosotros, que nos hacen entrar en
> bucle. La paciencia es también un arma de sabiduría. No se emocione tanto.



De eso nada, traidor, que aquí llevamos casi un mes dándole al coco, como no nos lo cuenten pronto quienes si le vamos a declarar la guerra y amenazar con nukes foreras somos los burbujos.

¿Os dais cuenta que la única negociación que ha llegado al presi es la de la dichosa acería? Es lo único que la OTAN ha entrado el presidente a negociar, Macrón, pasaba por Moscú más que por Paris en plena campaña y acabó vendiendo la empresa estatal de automóviles por un euro.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todos sabemos quien está amenazando con usarlas....



Sí, aquellos que ya las usaron en 1945.
Si es que hasta la palabra usar ya es una pista.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Nada como un buen trago para olvidar las penas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060265
> 
> ...



Soy yo que mira mal ¿o lleva un macho cabrío en el collar?
Joder, luego dicen que somos magufos y conspiranoicos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

Los chechenos y los de las repúblicas (esas que quieren ser Rusia pero Putin no les deja) son los que están dejándose la piel.
Mientras, los NAZIS de Azov calentitos en ambulancias rusas cortesía de la babushka.







El Mercader dijo:


> A lo mejor es que Putin está demostrando ser el único líder con cerebro.



Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN. El proxy Ucrania atacando tanques de combustible en territorio ruso. Miles de soldados rusos muertos/heridos/capturados sin pegar un solo tiro, sin arriesgar un solo soldados yanki. Si pasa algo, las hostias se las lleva Europa.

*Inteligencia made in USA.*


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

No es coña: Tengo una botella de champán guardada para cuando se vaya a reunir con Belcebú.


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Los chechenos y los de las repúblicas (esas que quieren ser Rusia pero Putin no les deja) son los que están dejándose la piel.
> Mientras, los NAZIS de Azov calentitos en ambulancias rusas cortesía de la babushka.
> 
> 
> ...



Made in USSR.


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es lo que Alexa dijo a un usuario que preguntó cuándo empezaría la tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me vas a disculpar, pero con Alexa puedes programar cualquier respuesta que tú quieras a una pregunta. Lo suelo hacer para tomar el pelo a mi mujer . Son simples rutinas.


----------



## Salamandra (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si dicen que quedaban 1.000 y ya se han rendido 300 poco hay que decir. Al final quedará uno que en 30 años tendrá pinta de hermitaño y por aquí dirán que Mariupol no se rinde.



Eso no es cuestión de unos pocos, es que tiene que salir alguien o algo muy concreto. En cuanto salga lo buscado, bombazo y listo.

A estas horas tu y yo no pero ellos seguro que saben que esperar dentro. Posiblemente antes también


----------



## vettonio (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Os cuento una magufada que me pasó con unos 17 años:
> 
> Estaba en la biblioteca de mi barrio hojeando libros y vi uno que se llamaba (creo) algo así como "profecías", la verdad es que no recuerdo muy bien el nombre.
> 
> ...



*¿Era este?*


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si dicen que quedaban 1.000 y ya se han rendido 300 poco hay que decir. Al final quedará uno que en 30 años tendrá pinta de hermitaño y por aquí dirán que Mariupol no se rinde.



Lo últimos de Filipinas le echaron más valor.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¿Era este?*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060277
> ...



Puede ser, pero ya te digo que han pasado 32 años...


----------



## coscorron (16 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Dame Argo, ucronazi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tendrá ese pueblo elegido que alli donde van no les quieren en ningún lado .. si son muy salaos y tiene mucha chispa ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo últimos de Filipinas le echaron más valor.



Hasta los de Isis. Esos al menos se suicidan.

De una rata nazi no se puede esperar más, solo sirven para violar niños.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me vas a disculpar, pero con Alexa puedes programar cualquier respuesta que tú quieras a una pregunta. Lo suelo hacer para tomar el pelo a mi mujer . Son simples rutinas.



Ni idea, no meto en mi casa uno de esos espías ni de coña (y soy informático).


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Parece que las cosas se ponen feas para los eurolemmings y la Otan.

Han arrestado al ex presidente del Supremo de Eslovaquia, por sus declaraciones pro rusas.
Las democracias europeas se tambalean.


----------



## Octubrista (16 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Finlandia y Suecia no son estados 404 en manos de mafia drogainómana traidora ni comparten historia común con Rusia ni tienen un 30% de ciudadanos rusoparlantes.



Bueno... Finlandia (el Ducado de Finlandia) formó parte de la Rusia zarista.
Hasta ese momento, los finlandeses étnicos eran ciudadanos de segunda frente a los suecos que controlaban los derechos de los puertos, el comercio y las grandes ciudades (ambos idiomas son muy diferentes, y son culturas distintas).

Cuando los rusos entraron, y perdieron sus privilegios los suecos, éstos regresaron a Suecia (aún hay una minoría). Eso los finlandeses lo saben (o lo sabían).

Hubo algún proceso de rusificación, por las buenas, y otros por las malas; de hecho la segunda ciudad de Finlandia en su momento (Vyborg, en realidad un puerto de origen sueco) hoy es una ciudad rusa.

Pero los finlandeses, hasta esta nueva hornada de políticos criados bajo Soros, sabían bien sacar provecho de su neutralidad.

Finlandia no es como otros casos, pero compartió historia con Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Made in USSR.



Atente a los hechos. NO existen los dobles topos, eso es un mito, como lo de la _mutual assured destruction _dentro de poco.


----------



## npintos (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que las cosas se ponen feas para los eurolemmings y la Otan.
> 
> Han arrestado al ex presidente del Supremo de Eslovaquia, por sus declaraciones pro rusas.
> Las democracias europeas se tambalean.



Muy generoso de su parte referise a ellos como "democracias".


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Soros y la Baronesa de Rothschild publicaron sendos tweets donde decían que "Hay que ganar esta guerra porque sino el proyecto de globalización estará muerto". Y ojito que estos son de los que manejan el cotarro de verdad.
> 
> ¿Como se van a tomar el no poder derrotar a Rusia? Ni idea, todo está ya demasiado raro.



Que hay desglobalización a mí me quedó claro un 15 de marzo del 2020.
Veremos en qué grado y con qué consecuencias.


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Te imaginas que la OTAN expulsa a Turquía para meter a Finlandia y Suecia??
> Sería de coña



Sería un regalo caído del cielo para chinos, rusos e iraníes.... Sudores fríos en Tel Aviv y Riadh... Cagalera en Atenas y Sofía....
La OTAN en su estupidez inmensa sería capaz.... Solo que igual Turquía se va antes o la pagan...
Es brutal que al lado de los huevones, Orban y Erdogan parezcan estadistas de talla mundial y altura histórica.


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No me creo que Erdogan vete. Usará la amenaza de veto para sacar alguna buena concesión. Erdogan es un cabronazo del que no te puedes fiar muy listo.



Erdogan no es de fiar porque él no se fía de nadie y menos de los que le montaron el golpe de estado de 2016...y además es un oriental musulmán y a esos si se la juegas una vez no lo olvidan nunca.

Si los que estuvieron detrás del golpe de estado de Julio del 16 en Turquía son los mismos del golpe en Ucrania blanco y en botella.... ésto una venganza típica hijoputesca-oriental ... (te voy a dar donde mas te duela y cuando menos te lo esperes )


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado de EEUU cree que Ucrania puede unirse a la OTAN bajo la "vía rápida".
> 
> Ucrania puede convertirse en miembro de la OTAN sin necesidad de implementar el Plan de Acción de Membresía. Así lo aseguró la Encargada de Negocios de los Estados Unidos en Ucrania, Christina Quinn.
> 
> ...



Que entren de un vez los mariscones estos de la navy y la peor infantería de la historia. Estoy esperando ver anglos destripados


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

The Russian Ministry of Defense "congratulates" Azovstal for the Eurovision triumph.

Con fuegos artificiales de verdad y todo 


​


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

*Muerte por mil cortes: ¿dónde está la estrategia de Occidente en Ucrania?*

_*"..En la Operación Z, los rusos se deleitan con la ambigüedad estratégica total, que tiene al oeste colectivo 
completamente desconcertado. El Pentágono no tiene la potencia de fuego intelectual necesaria para burlar
al Estado Mayor ruso. Solo unos pocos atípicos entienden que esto no es una guerra, ya que las Fuerzas 
Armadas de Ucrania han sido derrotadas irremediablemente, sino lo que el experto militar y naval ruso
Andrei Martyanov llama una "operación policial de armas combinadas", un trabajo en progreso sobre*_
* desmilitarización y desnazificación.."

"...Ucrania nunca se trató de una victoria militar. Lo que se está logrando es la destrucción lenta y dolorosa 
de la economía de la Unión Europea (UE), junto con ganancias extraordinarias de armas para el complejo 
militar-industrial occidental y el gobierno de seguridad progresivo por parte de las élites políticas de esas
naciones..."*


----------



## Trajanillo (16 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora compara el nivel de vida de un egipcio con un europeo...si de esto salimos todos aprendiendo algo...no queríais las cosas por huevos?



Lo de los huevos me lo puede aclarar? Creo que usted y yo no hemos debatido nunca sobre nada


----------



## Remequilox (16 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Creo que como pillen, por ejemplo, al que torturó a aquel pobre infeliz (al que le clavaron un cuchillo en el ojo) no se van a andar con muchos miramientos si lo llegan a pillar vivo… por muy prisionero que sea.



Los azovitas no son prisioneros, no se les aplican las seguridades y garantías de las convenciones de Ginebra. Como miembros integrantes de una organización declarada como terrorista y criminal en Rusia, solo se les aplican las seguridades penales de cualquier criminal detenido.


----------



## Malevich (16 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es importante definir el tiempo del apocalipsis: Según la biblia habrá guerras terribles, y la llegada del anticristo que gobernará durante siete años y luego el apocalipsis en sí (con Jesucristo liderando los ejércitos de la luz). Es decir: El apocalipsis como tal se produce después de los periodos de la tribulación y de la gran tribulación.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista bíblico puede ser perfectamente factible que estemos entrando en el periodo de las tribulaciones y que en el 2033 sea el apocalipsis en sí. Es decir: Guerras terribles (los de Diageo dicen que entre ahora y el 2025 morirá un 75% de la población occidental). y luego llegará el anticristo que traerá cuatro años de alto el fuego, otros tres más de guerra (gobernará durante siete años) y luego la batalla final. Luego Satanás será arrojado al abismo por mil años y luego será soltado otra vez y ahí es donde se produce otra batalla pero esta vez entre los ángeles y los demonios y sin intervención humana.
> 
> ...



Deberíais saber a estas alturas que la Bestia era el emperador Domiciano.
Desde luego el apocalipsis es una pieza literaria espectacular.
No, lo siento, no soy creyente. Pero respeto máximo a los creyentes.


----------



## Roedr (16 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Erdogan no es de fiar porque él no se fía de nadie y menos de los que le montaron el golpe de estado de 2016...y además es un oriental musulmán y a esos si se la juegas una vez no lo olvidan nunca.
> 
> Si los que estuvieron detrás del golpe de estado de Julio del 16 en Turquía son los mismos del golpe en Ucrania blanco y en botella.... ésto una venganza típica hijoputesca-oriental ... (te voy a dar donde mas te duela y cuando menos te lo esperes )



Ojalá tengas razón, pero me temo que Erdogan terminará llegando a un acuerdo beneficioso para él y aceptará a los nórdicos.


----------



## Pepejosé (16 May 2022)

*"Lo hemos conseguido, presidente": Las tropas ucranianas en Járkiv llegan a la frontera con Rusia*

Los de La Vanguardia se han tragando el cebo, el anzuelo, la mosca, el sedal y la caña entera.
Como decía aquel, no dejes que la realidad te estropee un bue titular.

Yago coge este vidrio y nos hace un especial " Ucrania invade Rusia"
Por cierto, Los comentarios no tienen desperdicio.

*El vidrio que convierte en pesicola el culo de los otanicos*



*La "dura" realidad*


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si dicen que quedaban 1.000 y ya se han rendido 300 poco hay que decir. Al final quedará uno que en 30 años tendrá pinta de hermitaño y por aquí dirán que Mariupol no se rinde.



Parece que hay más. 
Ahora hablan de unos 2300 dentro.


----------



## Octubrista (16 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que las cosas se ponen feas para los eurolemmings y la Otan.
> 
> Han arrestado al ex presidente del Supremo de Eslovaquia, por sus declaraciones pro rusas.
> Las democracias europeas se tambalean.



Habría que analizar esas declaraciones clasificadas como "pro rusas", lo más probable es que un hombre con la cultura acorde a los puestos que ocupó, seguramente se manifestó con sentido común, y eso es un peligro en las actuales "democracias" europeas.

Y además, tomar medidas contra ese perfil de personas, es un aviso para quienes aún se crean libres de opinar.


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)

Comenzó la capitulación de Azovstal






Después de que 51 se rindieran a última hora de la tarde, se rindieron 300 más, 50 de ellos heridos.
Los heridos fueron llevados bajo vigilancia a Novoazovsk, 250 personas fueron enviadas a la colonia Yelenovskaya, donde ya se encuentran recluidos un gran número de prisioneros de guerra.
Los interrogatorios comenzarán mañana.
Según el corresponsal Kuksenkova, el próximo lote de prisioneros comenzará a rendirse a las 4 am.
Un total de 2.227 personas siguen bloqueadas en Azovstal.

Se acerca un desenlace para los restos de la agrupación Mariupol de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (según nuestras estimaciones, inicialmente contaba con hasta 20,000 soldados y oficiales, según Ucrania, hasta 14,500 soldados y oficiales).
Todavía no está claro si alguno de estos prisioneros será canjeado, circulan rumores en las redes sociales de que los oficiales heridos de la APU pueden ser canjeados por prisioneros de guerra rusos. "Azov" no parece que vaya a cambiar. Esperando oficial.

Rodeado de ciudades, autobuses... Todo en el marco de la sirización de Ucrania. Queda por saber a dónde serán llevados los personajes en autobuses.


----------



## Satori (16 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Eso que ha dicho Putin que Suecia y Finlandia no son una amenaza es porque ya sabía que Erdogan los iba a vetar y lo sabía el sábado cuando habló con el presidente de Finlandia y éste se sorprendió al no recibir amenazas...



Hasta ahora, había una relación muy fluida y cordial entre Putin y el presidente de Finlandia Sauilo Niinistoo.

En cuanto a lo de Turquía, no se que pensar....está el asunto ese de los drones turcos haciendo pupita a las tropas rusas no se yo si al yayo Putin le sentará muy bien.


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> *"Lo hemos conseguido, presidente": Las tropas ucranianas en Járkiv llegan a la frontera con Rusia*
> 
> Los de La Vanguardia se han tragando el cebo, el anzuelo, la mosca, el sedal y la caña entera.
> Como decía aquel, no dejes que la realidad te estropee un bue titular.
> ...



No puede ser cierto, ya es el colmo de esta pantomima


----------



## John Nash (16 May 2022)

Polémica en la votación de Eurovisión: la organización recalculó los votos emitidos por seis países al detectar “irregularidades”


Varios de los afectados piden explicaciones a la UER y protestan por la falta de transparencia en esta decisión




elpais.com





Yo ya no sé si son tontos o se lo hacen. Es obvio que ese festival era propaganda de guerra.


----------



## Satori (16 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El dólar norteamericano y el sistema implementado en Bretton Woods esta a centímetros de convertirse en papel picado (aún no, pero falta poco). Europa por su parte depende de Alemania y ésta del gas ruso...



Bretton Woods lleva como cincuenta años muerto, desde el Nixon shock del 72.


----------



## damnun_infectum (16 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Nada como un buen trago para olvidar las penas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060265
> 
> ...



La Virgen santa, vaya pinta de satánica!. No le falta ni el carnero.


----------



## alfonbass (16 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sí, aquellos que ya las usaron en 1945.
> Si es que hasta la palabra usar ya es una pista.



Bueno, pues entonces tranquilos, no? supongo que no va a pasar nada si se sigue el orden natural de las cosas y se impone la libertad, cierto?


----------



## amcxxl (16 May 2022)

La división de tropas de Ucrania fue atacada por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa: (Imágenes 18+)ç
Varios soldados en automóviles fueron asesinados. El auto de los Ukronazis no arrancó, tuvieron que correr por los campos bajo las balas en busca de refugio u otro auto.


Alboroto en la APU


Ayer, el comandante del batallón de asalto separado 35 "Ternopil", el coronel Vyacheslav Kravchuk, fue enviado a Bandera.
¡Excomandante de la compañía de operaciones especiales de la NSU!


En las batallas en Ucrania, un nacionalista bielorruso con el distintivo de llamada "Volat" fue asesinado.


Tanques T-80 ucranianos destruidos de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mariupol.


De acuerdo con las reglas de Eurovisión, el próximo concurso lo lleva a cabo el país ganador.


En Eslovaquia, fue detenido el expresidente de la Corte Suprema y exjefe del Ministerio de Justicia, Stefan Garabin, quien fue acusado de un delito penal por hablar en apoyo de las acciones de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno... Finlandia (el Ducado de Finlandia) formó parte de la Rusia zarista.
> Hasta ese momento, los finlandeses étnicos eran ciudadanos de segunda frente a los suecos que controlaban los derechos de los puertos, el comercio y las grandes ciudades (ambos idiomas son muy diferentes, y son culturas distintas).
> 
> Cuando los rusos entraron, y perdieron sus privilegios los suecos, éstos regresaron a Suecia (aún hay una minoría). Eso los finlandeses lo saben (o lo sabían).
> ...



Pregúntale a cualquier habitante del Báltico qué tal les trataron los suecos y verás que risa. No siempre fueron el pueblo pacífico y acogedor que venden ahora.


----------



## mazuste (16 May 2022)

*"Siglos después de que se escribiera el Strategikon bizantino, el Sur Global
estaría muy interesado en conocer la versión rusa del siglo XXI del Arte de la Guerra"*.
Pepe Escobar


----------



## rober713 (16 May 2022)

According to some reports, at this moment an emergency meeting of the Ukrainian leadership is taking place on Bankova Street on the issue of how to present the surrender of the Ukrainian military and members of other paramilitary groups at Azovstal to the population and the West.

Según algunos informes, en este momento se está llevando a cabo una reunión de emergencia de los líderes ucranianos en la calle Bankova sobre cómo presentar a la población y Occidente la rendición de los militares ucranianos y miembros de otros grupos paramilitares en Azovstal.

ttps://t.me/intelslava/28998


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Dragui says payments can be made in euros or dollars to Moscow

_La Comisión de la UE está lista para permitir la compra de gas natural de Rusia bajo el esquema de pago de Moscú, satisfaciendo las demandas de Putin._


----------



## Kalikatres (16 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> *"Lo hemos conseguido, presidente": Las tropas ucranianas en Járkiv llegan a la frontera con Rusia*
> 
> Los de La Vanguardia se han tragando el cebo, el anzuelo, la mosca, el sedal y la caña entera.
> Como decía aquel, no dejes que la realidad te estropee un bue titular.
> ...



Me alegra por los ucranianos.
Incluso han colocado unas banderas de su país, mientras tanto los mismos rusos detienen en su parte de frontera a los reservistas y ellos mismos no se lo explican.
A ver si se acaba pronto eso.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Deberíais saber a estas alturas que la Bestia era el emperador Domiciano.
> Desde luego el apocalipsis es una pieza literaria espectacular.
> No, lo siento, no soy creyente. Pero respeto máximo a los creyentes.



Si, claro, hay muchas teorías. Por ejemplo la prostituta de las siete colinas obviamente es Roma, pero también podría ser la Unión Europea, ya que Roma sigue siendo la capital espiritual de Europa. depende de las interpretaciones.

No obstante, la fe y la religiosidad son un sentimiento subjetivo e intuitivo. Así que los que somos creyentes no pretendemos demostrar nuestra "verdad" (al menos no lo hago yo). Para mi el apocalipsis está completamente vigente hoy en día.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hasta ahora, había una relación muy fluida y cordial entre Putin y el presidente de Finlandia Sauilo Niinistoo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Turquía, no se que pensar....está el asunto ese de los drones turcos haciendo pupita a las tropas rusas no se yo si al yayo Putin le sentará muy bien.



Tampoco a Putin le tuvo que sentar nada bien que los turcos le derribaran un avión en Siria, pero en el golpe de estado del 16 fué el que le salvó el culo a Erdogan.

Turquía: Erdogan destaca respaldo de Putin tras supuesto intento de golpe | DW | 25.07.2016 

Lo de venderle drones a Ucrania como parte de la OTAN tienen que guardar las formas y tambien forma parte de las venganzas orientales, tienen que hacer que la víctima se confíe para que el golpe sea mas duro.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Bretton Woods lleva como cincuenta años muerto, desde el Nixon shock del 72.



Si, si es verdad. Quería decir el Nixon Shock.


----------



## Julc (16 May 2022)

-"Lucharemos hasta el final, por el lV Reich y el Sol Negro".

BOOOOOOOOOM


-"NOS RENDIIIIIIIIMOS, VIVAN LOS GAYS".


----------



## dabuti (16 May 2022)

Faltaban los hacker malísimos rusos en Eurovisión, claro.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Otra botella para este.


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Faltaban los hacker malísimos rusos en Eurovisión, claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060381



Esto ya hay que meterlo en aquel hilo que se llamaba "Clown World"


----------



## cryfar74 (16 May 2022)

Fuentes de Kiev informan que la salida de hoy de Azovstal es el resultado de un acuerdo de intercambio de prisioneros. Las condiciones son las siguientes:


> _- Todos los de la fábrica se rinden.
> - todos los heridos de "Azovstal" serán intercambiados por rusos capturados;_





> Según las estimaciones, hay hasta 400-500 combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia, la RPD y la LPR en cautiverio, y más de 600 personas resultaron heridas en Azovstal



-------------

Si estas son las condiciones, no hay duda muchos se habrán pegado un tiro a si mismos para poder ser intercambiados, el numero de heridos será altísimo.

Espero, no obstante Rusia mire uno a uno y filtre quien pueda irse. Aun no esta claro que Rusia aceptase esos términos, la información de intercambio solo la da Kiev.


----------



## El-Mano (16 May 2022)

Subs automáticos en español:


----------



## Guanotopía (16 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Los azovitas no son prisioneros, no se les aplican las seguridades y garantías de las convenciones de Ginebra. Como miembros integrantes de una organización declarada como terrorista y criminal en Rusia, solo se les aplican las seguridades penales de cualquier criminal detenido.



Yo espero que todos sean deportados a Siberia y que se pudran allí, Azovstal es el puto Mordor poblado de orcos que no deberían ver la luz del sol, y mucho menos permitir que tanto hijo puta asesino vuelva a su país de origen con souvenirs regalados por la otan.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me gusta tu análisis pero no sé por qué no contemplas la posibilidad de regresar a 1988. El mundo dividido en dos bloques y guerra fría. En 70 años muy pocos incidentes que nos llevaran al borde de la guerra nuclear se produjeron. Cada bloque sabía donde estaba la línea que no podía traspasar.
> El problema es que esto da al traste al "plan gobalista". Se lo carga de un plumazo. Por eso Rusia tiene que ser eliminada de la ecuación. Ha salido muy respondona. Con lo del Covid parecía que iba a tragar con el relato pero no mordieron el anzuelo.
> Esto terminará con Suecia y Finlandia entrando en la OTAN y algún tipo de acuerdo de paso para la flota del Báltico. Si no se logra ese acuerdo (habrá a quién no le interese, sobre todo a los anglos) tendremos un intento de estrangulación económica a Finlandia por parte de Rusia. También cabe la posibilidad de que Rusia renuncia a esa flota porque los barquitos cada vez son menos necesarios.



Comprendo lo que dices pero, aunque sea muy parecido a 1988, es en realidad bastante diferente.

Rusia y China no tienen nada que ver en el plano económico *con el de los años 80*, son economías capitalistas con cadenas de suministros que no podían ni soñar en los tiempos de la URSS, seguramente que hasta las certificaciones de calidad no se podrían ni comparar -básicamente por que no existían-.

Rusia a día de hoy no depende tanto de los productos alimenticios venidos de Europa precisamente por que Europa le metió sanciones, esas sanciones hicieron que el mercado ruso de comestibles fuera AUTONOMO con respecto a Europa (Cagada para Europa, recordemos por otro lado en que ha quedado España con las políticas en productos agropecuarios una vez entramos a la UE).

La tecnología del lado ruso y chino ha subido como la espuma con respecto a ese año 1988.

Y, por último, las materias primas, sobre todo las energéticas y el consumo a nivel mundial, no son las del año1988. Arabia Saudita no se puede permitir aumentar su producción de petróleo como lo podía hacer en el pasado.

Estamos en un momento histórico diferente.

Y sí, la flota rusa del Báltico esta en un problema, pero te digo que a día de hoy cualquier flota lo esta, sobre todo lo que tenga Suecia y Finlandía allá.


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Deberíais saber a estas alturas que la Bestia era el emperador Domiciano.
> Desde luego el apocalipsis es una pieza literaria espectacular.
> No, lo siento, no soy creyente. Pero respeto máximo a los creyentes.



D. C. L. X. V. I. = 500 100 50 10 5 1 = 666 = Domitius Caesar Legatos Xchristi Viliter Interfecit. Números romanos, caballeros.


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Fuentes de Kiev informan que la salida de hoy de Azovstal es el resultado de un acuerdo de intercambio de prisioneros. Las condiciones son las siguientes:
> 
> 
> -------------
> ...



Vale, si rinden la posición es otra cosa. Lo de rendirse solo los heridos era de puta coña.

Veremos si todo es así , de serlo los rusos deberian montar una campaña del tipo : los soldados del ejercito ucraniano , no valen lo que un nazi para su gobierno. Porque tienen otros 5.000 prisioneros y no hay intercambios.

Esperemos que todo el alto mando nazi de la factoria no tenga un tiro en el dedo gordo del pie, o algo similar.


----------



## Top5 (16 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo que son las casualidades. Andaba yo mmirando el blog económico del amigo Pierre Jovanovic cuando, he tenido una epifaníoa.
> 
> Vean a la primera chavalina de Suomi con su amigo Maricron...
> 
> ...



Parece que tengan un féretro a sus pies...

¡Ah , sí...! El féretro de Europa...


----------



## Oso Polar (16 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muchos coches van a tener que vender.
> 
> El parque móvil de Noruega se componía en 2020 de 2.823.543 turismos, de los cuales 340.000 eran coches eléctricos, 146.000 híbridos enchufables y 125.000 híbridos. *Los coches eléctricos son el 12 % del parque móvil de Noruega*. Y con menos de un cuarto del parque móvil convertido al eléctrico, Noruega ya está notando la falta de recaudación.
> 
> ...



Insostenible en el tiempo, como vengo aportando el coche eléctrico es más una consigna política que un debate razonable de su implementación.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> According to some reports, at this moment an emergency meeting of the Ukrainian leadership is taking place on Bankova Street on the issue of how to present the surrender of the Ukrainian military and members of other paramilitary groups at Azovstal to the population and the West.
> 
> Según algunos informes, en este momento se está llevando a cabo una reunión de emergencia de los líderes ucranianos en la calle Bankova sobre cómo presentar a la población y Occidente la rendición de los militares ucranianos y miembros de otros grupos paramilitares en Azovstal.
> 
> ttps://t.me/intelslava/28998




*PUTA BASURA UKRA*


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

*BREAKING: Prime Minister of Sri Lanka says the country is out of petrol

otanicos no ayudais a SRI LANKA ???

AH PUTOS NAZIS DE MIERDA ... YA YA*


----------



## piru (16 May 2022)

El de GmitU, otro ehjperto en cacharritos militares, supera al Yago. Ha cagado un vidrio analizando el cruce del río y nos deslumbra con su profundo conocimiento del arte de la guerra haciendo un sesudo análisis de esta imagen:


“Aquí ya me gustaría saber qué ha ocurrido, aunque sin riesgo a equivocarme es obvio que ha ocurrido un desastre ruuuuso”

Que es lo que diría una funcicharo ojeando la prensa mientras espera a sus amigas para echar el primer café con leche mañanero en el bar paco de la esquina.

Ves los comentarios y la gente se lo aplaude con las orejas 

Minuto 5:


----------



## Honkler (16 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me alegra por los ucranianos.
> Incluso han colocado unas banderas de su país, mientras tanto los mismos rusos detienen en su parte de frontera a los reservistas y ellos mismos no se lo explican.
> A ver si se acaba pronto eso.



Eres tonto o te lo haces?. No has visto el segundo vídeo?. Menudo nivelazo


----------



## Guanotopía (16 May 2022)

Yo creo que la guerra está a punto de entrar en guerra de trincheras, los rusos cada vez avanzan menos y las líneas de frente apenas se mueven durante semanas. Los follaotans lo venden como el principio de la remontada ukronazi pero para nada, su estragegia ha sido la de pequeños grupos autónomos que golpean y se mueven, muy al estilo guerrilla, pero aunque le esté dando un resultado aceptable, esta estrategia no sirve para recuperar el territorio perdido.

Se avecinan semanas inmovilismo total, para satisfacción de los EEUU.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

Esos ya no están, porque a la babushka le importan un pito. Su cinismo está a la altura del retraso mental de sus fans.
Los nazis, en cambio, están bien atendidos. Al final el diablo vuelve a salirse con la suya, Vatic-ano mediante.




La mayoría de esos 3000 ya salieron por patas hace tiempo escondidos entre los "refugiados". La mayoría de cadáveres descomponiéndose en las catacumbas de azovstal son esos prisioneros rusos y civiles usados como escudos humanos hasta el último momento por las ratas nazis al servicio del imperio anglosionista.


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

Biden envía tropas estadounidenses de regreso a Somalia, revirtiendo la retirada de Trump


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Biden envía tropas estadounidenses de regreso a Somalia, revirtiendo la retirada de Trump




Ahi ahi la OTAN a demostrar valia

YAGO que opinas payaso???


----------



## Impresionante (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ahi ahi la OTAN a demostrar valia
> 
> YAGO que opinas payaso???



A Somalia si tiene huevos de mandar tropas gusanas


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> D. C. L. X. V. I. = 500 100 50 10 5 1 = 666 = Domitius Caesar Legatos Xchristi Viliter Interfecit. Números romanos, caballeros.



Varios expertos dicen que el número de la bestia no es el 666, sino el 616

...Es el caso del _Papiro 115_, que forma parte de los llamados _Papiros de Oxirrinco_, una serie de textos en latín de los siglos I al VI, la mayor parte de los cuales se encuentra en el Ashmolean Museum of Art and Archaeology de la Universidad de Oxford; el_ Papiro 115_ es el manuscrito más antiguo que se conoce (mediados del siglo III) con un fragmento del _Libro de la Revelaciones_ en griego. Otro ejemplo es el _Codex Ephraemi Rescriptus_, un manuscrito uncial del siglo V que se conserva en la Biblioteca Nacional de Francia.

Hay más, como la versión latina del _Commentarium in Apocalypsis_ escrita por el hereje donatista Ticonio Afro e influencia decisiva para el Beato de Liébana, o San Ireneo de Lyon, que vivió a caballo entre el siglo II y el III y es autor de la obra _Contra las herejías_, informando de la existencia previa del *616*, aunque él utiliza el 666. En suma, de la lectura y transcripción de estos textos, cronológicamente los más cercanos a la redacción del _Apocalipsis_ por su autor, San Juan, se deduce que el verdadero número citado en dicho libro era el *616*, lo que lleva a buscar una explicación para su sustitución...


----------



## El Mercader (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ahi ahi la OTAN a demostrar valia
> 
> YAGO que opinas payaso???



Joder, que malo era Trump y que buenos y pacíficos son los progres...


----------



## Martok (16 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Ninguna, siempre que da datos los relativiza en un " Me dicen.....me cuentan" tiene poco rigor tecnico, comparar al compañero Zhukov con este individuo es como comparar Dios con un gitano.


----------



## Seronoser (16 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Dragui says payments can be made in euros or dollars to Moscow
> 
> _La Comisión de la UE está lista para permitir la compra de gas natural de Rusia bajo el esquema de pago de Moscú, satisfaciendo las demandas de Putin._



Absolutamente todos, pasan por el aro de los rublos.
El primero el Papa, que no quiere pasar frío en invierno


----------



## delhierro (16 May 2022)

Segun la traducción automatica son heridos, pero vamos muy graves no parecen la mayoría.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A Somalia si tiene huevos de mandar tropas gusanas




claro poque ahi es donde se la valia de USA ... EN SOMALIA


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *EE UU estaría presionando en secreto a Putin para que se rinda, según el embajador ruso en Washington*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



firmado: De los creadores de "Putin esta muriéndose de cancer"


----------



## Arraki (16 May 2022)

Los medios estadounidenses, grandes periodistas lol sacando imágenes de videojuegos. Imaginad como estará siendo la ostia de Azovstal


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Faltaban los hacker malísimos rusos en Eurovisión, claro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060381



entonces no fue por ouija? vaya, russoj maloooj


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

El Kremlin está preparando moralmente a los rusos para la rendición de Crimea - Aleksey Arestovich 

Te tienes que reir.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veremos si todo es así , de serlo los rusos deberian montar una campaña de los soldados del ejercito ucraniano , no valen lo que un nazi para su gobierno. Porque tienen otros 5.000 prisioneros y no hay intercambios.



Buena observación. 

Si efectivamente va a ser un intercambio...algunos Ucros en el Donbás verían con buenos ojos rendirse, mientras Kiev tendría difícil de explicarles que ellos son solo soldados prescindibles.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

marsupia voy a recogerte al puticlub PARADISE en el.atico del premier palace

tengo fotos !!!


----------



## EUROPIA (16 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (16 May 2022)

Cuanto menos patético se publique esto en los medios occidentales....

Ucrania asegura haber expulsado a las tropas rusas más allá de la frontera en Járkov

Para que luego se filtre el video completo...


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




VIVA RUSIA !!!!


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los europeos van a conseguir que Ankara se pase al bando euroasiático, manda cojones... Turquía es un país importantísimo para el bando atlantista, basta con mirar un mapa para darse cuenta de ello. Y van y tocan una fibra muy sensible para los turcos como es la cuestión kurda y la integridad territorial del país (para ellos es algo SAGRADO) como si no pasara nada. Y estamos en manos de esos iluminados...




Puede que la OTAN ya considere a Turquía por perdida.
Si no recuerdo mal, Turquía había cerrado la entrada de buques militares de la OTAN al mar Negro, si estoy equivocada corregidme, por favor.

Si la guerra escala, si Rusia se queda con el sureste de Ucrania y la OTAN no puede atacar desde el mar Negro, el modo de entrar en Rusia es por el Norte y aquí entran en juego Finlandia, Noruega y las repúblicas bálticas


----------



## kasperle1966 (16 May 2022)

*Muerte por mil cortes: ¿dónde está la estrategia de Occidente en Ucrania? *

_Las narrativas occidentales diarias y palpitantes sobre las "victorias ucranianas" y las "pérdidas rusas" sustentan la falta de una Gran Estrategia real y cohesiva contra Moscú. _

*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y cruzado con La Cuna *






Las guerras no se ganan con tácticas y narrativas, requieren una gran estrategia. Rusia tiene un plan maestro detrás de sus operaciones militares en Ucrania, pero ¿occidente tiene uno? Crédito de la foto: La Cuna
Si bien todos estamos familiarizados con Sun Tzu, el general chino, estratega militar y filósofo que escribió el incomparable _Arte de la guerra _, menos conocido es el _Strategikon _, el equivalente de Bizancio en la guerra.
El Bizancio del siglo VI necesitaba realmente un manual, amenazado como estaba desde el este, sucesivamente por Sassanid Persia, árabes y turcos, y desde el norte, por oleadas de invasores esteparios, hunos, ávaros, búlgaros, seminómadas turcos, pechenegos y magiares.
Bizancio no podía prevalecer simplemente siguiendo el patrón clásico del poder bruto del Imperio Romano, simplemente no tenían los medios para hacerlo.
De modo que la fuerza militar debía estar subordinada a la diplomacia, un medio menos costoso de evitar o resolver conflictos. Y aquí podemos hacer una conexión fascinante con la Rusia de hoy, encabezada por el presidente Vladimir Putin y su jefe diplomático Sergei Lavrov.
Pero cuando los medios militares se hicieron necesarios para Bizancio, como en la Operación Z de Rusia, era preferible usar armas para contener o castigar a los adversarios, en lugar de atacar con toda su fuerza.
La primacía estratégica, para Bizancio, más que diplomática o militar, era un asunto psicológico. La palabra _Strategia _en sí se deriva del griego _strategos _, que no significa "General" en términos militares, como cree Occidente, sino que históricamente corresponde a una función político-militar de gestión.
Todo comienza con _si vis pacem para bellum _: “Si quieres la paz, prepárate para la guerra”. La confrontación debe desarrollarse simultáneamente en múltiples niveles: gran estrategia, estrategia militar, operativa, táctica.
Pero las tácticas brillantes, la excelente inteligencia operativa e incluso las victorias masivas en un teatro de guerra más grande no pueden compensar un error letal en términos de gran estrategia. Basta con mirar a los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Aquellos que construyeron un imperio como los romanos, o mantuvieron uno durante siglos como los bizantinos, nunca tuvieron éxito sin seguir esta lógica.
*Esos despistados 'expertos' del Pentágono y la CIA *
En la Operación Z, los rusos se deleitan con la ambigüedad estratégica total, que tiene al oeste colectivo completamente desconcertado. El Pentágono no tiene la potencia de fuego intelectual necesaria para burlar al Estado Mayor ruso. Solo unos pocos atípicos entienden que esto no es una guerra, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido derrotadas irremediablemente, sino lo que el experto militar y naval ruso Andrei Martyanov llama una "operación policial de armas combinadas", un trabajo en progreso sobre desmilitarización y desnazificación.
La Agencia Central de Inteligencia de EE. UU. (CIA) es aún más abismal en términos de equivocarse en todo, como lo demostró recientemente su jefa, Avril Haines, durante su interrogatorio en el Capitolio. La historia muestra que la CIA sopló estratégicamente todo el camino desde Vietnam hasta Afganistán e Irak. Ucrania no es diferente.
Ucrania nunca se trató de una victoria militar. Lo que se está logrando es la destrucción lenta y dolorosa de la economía de la Unión Europea (UE), junto con ganancias extraordinarias de armas para el complejo militar-industrial occidental y el gobierno de seguridad progresivo por parte de las élites políticas de esas naciones.
Estos últimos, a su vez, han quedado totalmente desconcertados por las capacidades C4ISR (Comando, Control, Comunicaciones, Informática, Inteligencia, Vigilancia y Reconocimiento) de Rusia, junto con la asombrosa ineficiencia de su propia constelación de Javelins, NLAW, Stingers y drones turcos Bayraktar.
Esta ignorancia va mucho más allá de las tácticas y el ámbito operativo y estratégico. Como Martyanov señala con deleite, "no sabrían qué les golpeó en el campo de batalla moderno con los pares cercanos, olvídense de los pares".
El calibre de los consejos 'estratégicos' del ámbito de la OTAN fue evidente en el fiasco de la Isla Serpiente , una orden directa emitida por 'consultores' británicos al presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky. El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, pensó que todo era un suicidio. Se demostró que razón.
Todo lo que los rusos tenían que hacer era lanzar algunos misiles Onyx antibuque y de superficie desde bastiones estacionados en Crimea en aeropuertos al sur de Odessa. En poco tiempo, Serpent Island volvió a estar bajo el control ruso, incluso cuando oficiales marinos británicos y estadounidenses de alto rango 'desaparecieron' durante el desembarco ucraniano en la isla. Eran los actores 'estratégicos' de la OTAN en el lugar, repartiendo los pésimos consejos. 
Evidencia adicional de que la debacle de Ucrania se trata predominantemente de lavado de dinero, no de una estrategia militar competente, es que el Capitolio aprobó una fuerte ayuda extra de $ 40 mil millones para Kiev. Es solo otra bonanza del complejo militar-industrial occidental, debidamente señalada por el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev.
Mientras tanto, las fuerzas rusas han llevado la diplomacia al campo de batalla, entregando 10 toneladas de asistencia humanitaria a la gente de Kherson liberada, y el jefe adjunto de la administración militar y civil de la región, Kirill Stremousov, anunció que Kherson quiere formar parte. de la Federación Rusa.
Paralelamente, Georgy Muradov, viceprimer ministro del gobierno de Crimea, “no tiene dudas de que los territorios liberados del sur de la antigua Ucrania se convertirán en una región más de Rusia. Esto, como evaluamos a partir de nuestra comunicación con los habitantes de la región, es la voluntad de las personas mismas, la mayoría de las cuales vivió durante ocho años en condiciones de represión y acoso por parte de los ukronazis”.
Denis Pushilin, el jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, insiste en que la RPD está a punto de liberar “sus territorios dentro de los límites constitucionales”, y luego se llevará a cabo un referéndum para unirse a Rusia. Cuando se trata de la República Popular de Luhansk, el proceso de integración puede llegar incluso antes: la única zona que queda por liberar es la región urbana de Lysychansk-Severodonetsk.
*El 'Stalingrado de Donbass' *
Por mucho que haya un enérgico debate entre los mejores analistas rusos sobre el ritmo de la Operación Z, la planificación militar rusa procede metódicamente, como si se tomara todo el tiempo necesario para solidificar los hechos sobre el terreno.
Podría decirse que el mejor ejemplo es el destino de los neonazis de Azov en Azovstal en Mariupol, la unidad mejor equipada de los ucranianos, sin duda. Al final, fueron superados por completo por un contingente de Spetsnaz ruso/checheno numéricamente inferior, y en un tiempo récord para una ciudad tan grande.
Otro ejemplo es el avance sobre Izyum, en la región de Kharkov, una cabeza de puente clave en la línea del frente. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sigue el patrón de aplastar al enemigo mientras avanza lentamente; si se enfrentan a una resistencia seria, se detienen y aplastan las líneas defensivas ucranianas con ataques continuos de misiles y artillería.
Popasnaya en Lugansk, apodada por muchos analistas rusos como "Mariupol con esteroides" o "el Stalingrado de Donbass", ahora está bajo el control total de la República Popular de Luhansk, después de que lograron abrir una brecha en una fortaleza de facto con trincheras subterráneas conectadas entre la mayoría casas civiles. Popasnaya es extremadamente importante estratégicamente, ya que su captura rompe la primera y más poderosa línea de defensa de los ucranianos en Donbass.
Eso probablemente conducirá a la siguiente etapa, con una ofensiva sobre Bajmut a lo largo de la autopista H-32. La línea del frente estará alineada, de norte a sur. Bakhmut será la clave para tomar el control de la autopista M-03, la ruta principal a Slavyansk desde el sur.
Esto es solo una ilustración del Estado Mayor ruso aplicando su estrategia característica, metódica y minuciosa, donde el imperativo principal podría definirse como un impulso hacia adelante para preservar al personal. Con el beneficio adicional de comprometer solo una fracción de la potencia de fuego rusa total.
La estrategia rusa en el campo de batalla contrasta fuertemente con la obstinación de la UE en ser reducida al estatus de un almuerzo para perros estadounidense, con Bruselas conduciendo economías nacionales enteras a diversos grados de colapso y caos certificados.
Una vez más, le tocó al ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, un maestro diplomático, resumirlo .
Pregunta: “¿Qué opina de la iniciativa de Josep Borrell (el homólogo de Lavrov en la UE) de dar a Ucrania activos rusos congelados como 'reparaciones'? ¿Podemos decir que las máscaras se han quitado y Occidente se está moviendo hacia el robo abierto?
Lavrov: "Se podría decir que es un robo, que no están tratando de ocultar... Esto se está convirtiendo en un hábito para Occidente... Es posible que pronto veamos abolido el puesto de jefe diplomático de la UE porque la UE prácticamente no tiene una política exterior propia". y actúa enteramente en solidaridad con los enfoques impuestos por los Estados Unidos”.
La UE ni siquiera puede idear una estrategia para defender su propio campo de batalla económico, solo observa cómo su suministro de energía es de facto, gradualmente cortado por los EE. UU. Aquí estamos en el ámbito en el que Estados Unidos sobresale tácticamente: el chantaje económico/financiero. No podemos llamar a estos movimientos 'estratégicos' porque casi siempre resultan contraproducentes contra los intereses hegemónicos de Estados Unidos.
Compárelo con Rusia alcanzando su mayor superávit en la historia, con el aumento y el aumento de los precios de las materias primas y el próximo rol del rublo, cada vez más fuerte, como una moneda basada en recursos también respaldada por el oro.
Moscú está gastando mucho menos que el contingente de la OTAN en el teatro ucraniano. La OTAN ya ha desperdiciado $50 mil millones, y contando, mientras que los rusos gastaron $4 mil millones, más o menos, y ya conquistaron Mariupol, Berdyansk, Kherson y Melitopol, crearon un corredor terrestre a Crimea (y aseguraron su suministro de agua), controlan el Mar de Azov y su principal ciudad portuaria, y liberó Volnovakha y Popasnaya estratégicamente vitales en Donbass, así como Izyum cerca de Kharkov.
Eso ni siquiera incluye a Rusia, que está arrojando a todo el occidente colectivo a un nivel de recesión no visto desde la década de 1970.
La victoria estratégica rusa, tal como está, es militar, económica e incluso puede fusionarse geopolíticamente. Siglos después de que se escribiera el Strategikon bizantino, el Sur Global estaría muy interesado en familiarizarse con la rusa del siglo XXI del Arte de la guerra.

*Death by a thousand cuts: where is the west’s Ukraine strategy? | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> marsupia voy a recogerte al puticlub PARADISE en el.atico del premier palace
> 
> tengo fotos !!!



Habrá que brindar!


----------



## Prophet (16 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> El de GmitU, otro ehjperto en cacharritos militares, supera al Yago. Ha cagado un vidrio analizando el cruce del río y nos deslumbra con su profundo conocimiento del arte de la guerra haciendo un sesudo análisis de esta imagen:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060393
> 
> “Aquí ya me gustaría saber qué ha ocurrido, aunque sin riesgo a equivocarme es obvio que ha ocurrido un desastre ruuuuso”
> ...



El de historias bélicas que merecen ser contadas mucho mejor y tiene muchos menos años que él. No se ha posicionado en el conflicto de Ucrania y el único video que hizo sobre el tema no lo monetizó. 

Encima el tío muchas veces da buenas entrevistas a gente experta del tema mientras que todos los videos del Gmitu se resumen en los Sherman y el ejército yankee la puta polla los T-34 y los Panthers sobrevaloradísimos. El que iba de imparcial en el primer video que decía que sólo iba a analizar aspectos estrictamente militares y no políticos y nada más hace criticar a Rusia y poner a Ucrania como si fuera la Werchmat en el 41.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 May 2022)

*Antes de Put-in. Después de Put-in:*


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> El de historias bélicas que merecen ser contadas mucho mejor y tiene muchos menos años que él. No se ha posicionado en el conflicto de Ucrania y el único video que hizo sobre el tema no lo monetizó.
> 
> Encima el tío muchas veces da buenas entrevistas a gente experta del tema mientras que todos los videos del Gmitu se resumen en los Sherman y el ejército yankee la puta polla los T-34 y los Panthers sobrevaloradísimos. El que iba de imparcial en el primer video que decía que sólo iba a analizar aspectos estrictamente militares y no políticos y nada más hace criticar a Rusia y poner a Ucrania como si fuera la Werchmat en el 41.
> 
> Saludos.




ese es cojonudo de lo imbecil.que es

y hay que escucharle leyendo.... es horrible !!!

... todavia esta estudiando por que zhukov puso focos en aquella colina.. ese y otro payaso te pueden meter mas horas que las que tardo en amanecer aquel dia explicandotelo

lo siento es para iniciados


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Si las traslas de tu PM......gilipollas.....


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Venga otanitas, que Rusia esta perdiendo no?


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

*Occidente no permitirá que Rusia establezca una "paz dictada" en Ucrania, promete el alemán Scholz.*

Rusia no se saldrá con la suya tratando de volver a dibujar las fronteras de Ucrania, ha afirmado el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien ha insistido en que Occidente no toleraría una "paz dictada" por Putin.

El presidente de Ucrania, Zelenski, ya dijo la semana pasada que Kiev no cambiaría territorio por paz, asegurando en la RAI italiana que el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, le había pedido que considerara hacerlo. El gobierno francés ha negado haber hecho esa sugerencia.

"Solo hay una salida de esto para Rusia y es llegar a un acuerdo con Ucrania", ha dicho este lunes Scholz a la televisión RTL. "Y eso no significa tomar un poco de territorio y luego decir 'firma aquí'. Y tampoco funcionará como en el caso de Crimea, donde la guerra terminó en el sentido de que no hay más disparos, pero se ha trazado una nueva frontera, y luego esperan hasta que todo vuelva a la normalidad", ha añadido.

El Mundo.


----------



## alnitak (16 May 2022)

se rinden

ha ganado eurovision y se rinden ???? joder no lo entiendo

BREAKING: Azov Regiment post on Telegram that they are "implementing the approved decision of the Supreme Military Command" in order to save lives. It appears that the surrender of the Azovstal complex may be close.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

“No habrá Mariupol, no habrá Ucrania” (c) Kalina.


----------



## Sinjar (16 May 2022)

Gran día!!!!

*SLAVA ROSSII!!!!*


----------



## rejon (16 May 2022)

Como si lo viera. Si es verdad lo de Azov, los atenderán, curaran, etc. Sacaran miles de videos y fotos, y con esto se montaran su propaganda de "que buenos somos, esto es lo único que queríamos y ahora todos a darnos abrazos".

Otra cosa no, pero propaganda... La que quieras chato!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

¿Más fantasías?. En el mundo real están bien atendidos por enfermeras rusas, y volverán con sus mujeres y familia tal como le ha solicitado el papa boludo a su amiga la babushka tras el preceptivo intercambio por el amigo mafioso oligarca, como estaba planeado.


----------



## mirkoxx (17 May 2022)

*Actualización del frente.*


Tras una pausa operativa para reagruparse y reabastecerse después de un gasto masivo de artillería, las fuerzas Rusas continúan su avance sobre la caldera de Lysychansk. La serie de eventos en los cruces del río Siverskyi Donets es compleja y aún no está clara. Empezando por el cruce ruso revelado por imágenes de CNN en que las fuerzas de Ucrania tuvieron éxito destruyendo varios puentes de pontones rusos.







Sin embargo, el último vídeo que publicaron, que pretendía mostrar un vehículo de Rusia hundiéndose en el río, mostraba un tercer puente que seguía en pie. Se recibieron informes de que las fuerzas que habían cruzado cerca de Bilohorivka se movían hacia el noreste en dirección a Pryvillia. Las fuerzas del Ejército de Ucrania todavía no pueden acercarse a la orilla en muchos lugares, aunque se publicaron un par de imágenes de un reportero ucraniano en el extremo sur de Bilohorivka, donde Ucrania todavía mantiene el terreno elevado. El avance desde el sur en la zona de Popasna es mucho más claro. Las fuerzas de Rusia han pasado Oleksandropillia y la zona de Viktorivka a lo largo de la carretera principal. Los combates son ahora en el centro crítico de Vrubivka. Es probable que las fuerzas del Ejército de Rusia también avancen a lo largo de la vía férrea hacia Berestove para cortar la carretera T1302 que es la vía Bakhmut-Lysychansk. El bombardeo se ha reanudado en el norte, en las zonas críticas de Siversk y cerca de Zolotarivka y Topolivka. Otras fuerzas que avanzan desde el este, probablemente incluyendo las fuerzas de Chechenia que recientemente terminaron de despejar Nyzhnie, están avanzando hacia el oeste para cortar la carretera T103 a Lysychansk y Severodonetsk.







Fuerzas adicionales continúan avanzando sobre Zolote desde Berezivske/Holubivka. Refiriéndose a la primera imagen, las fuerzas de Rusia están preparadas para controlar pronto ambos cruces en rojo. Tomar cualquiera de los dos cruces en verde y/o los dos cruces en azul cortaría el caldero de Lysychansk y los salientes conectados. Sin embargo, incluso la toma de los dos primeros (rojos) y el corte de la carretera T1302, que puede hacerse desde el frente de Popasna, cortaría gravemente el saliente, ya que las rutas de suministro del norte a través de Siversk están al alcance de la artillería de las fuerzas del norte rusas, aunque sea desde la orilla norte del Siverskyi Donets. Las tropas ucranianas hicieron un gran esfuerzo para detener el avance de Rusia desde el norte y a través del río. Sin embargo, al hacerlo han permitido un fácil avance desde Popasna y desde el sur, donde no se necesita un gran cruce del río en absoluto y las líneas de suministro rusas son fáciles de extender, siendo Popasna un importante centro ferroviario. Las fuerzas ucranianas tenían que detener ambas tenazas o superarlas. Por ejemplo, dejando que una de ellas avanzara aparentemente sólo para encontrarse aislada y cortada. Esto hubiera sido posible permitiéndole a las fuerzas de Rusia un estrecho corredor de avance a lo largo de una ruta elegida, donde las fuerzas concentradas podían tender la emboscada. Todavía no hemos visto fuerzas de campo ucranianas capaces de tales maniobras, y tampoco las han mostrado aquí, más bien están personificando lo que quiso decir Federico el Grande, cuando nos dijo que quien lo defiende todo no defiende nada.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Potencial contraataque de Rusia en Cherkaski y Prudianka hoy temprano en la región de Kharkov. Esto podría amenazar con aislar a las tropas de Ucrania más al norte. Mientras tanto, fuentes ucranianas afirman que su Ejército cruzó el río al este de Staryl Saltiv y está atacando Zarichne. Gran huella térmica detectada por satélites.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las fuerzas de Ucrania se han infiltrado en el bosque al oeste de Izyum para cortar esta ruta crítica de suministro para Rusia. Sin embargo, hasta ahora los esfuerzos son ineficaces y las propias fuerzas de Ucrania están en peligro de ser aisladas. Hay indicios de que se está utilizando artillería más potente.







------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Las fuerzas redesplegadas desde Mariupol, incluidas las unidades de Chechenia, al frente de Nyzhnie han progresado rápidamente (como se preveía).







El combate urbano al que se enfrentan aquí es menos complejo y de menor escala en comparación con el que enfrentaron y vencieron en Mariupol a las unidades de Azov y de los Marines, entre otras. Puede que sean los primeros en alcanzar el cruce crítico con las fuerzas de Rusia en el flanco sur de Lysychansk. Si es así, pueden utilizarse para seguir avanzando hacia el norte, hacia la gran ciudad, o (mejor aún) ayudar a tomar Vrubivka o Zolote atacando desde el otro flanco. Por el momento, parece que están superando Toshkivka y se dirigen hacia la carretera principal T1302, la carretera Pervomaisk-Lysychansk.

Erik Zimerman


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

Va a ser gracioso ver el proximo video o directo de Yago de Cosas Militares.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso ver el proximo video o directo de Yago de Cosas Militares.




LA RENDICION DE AZOVSTAL

DA PARA NETFLIX


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como si lo viera. Si es verdad lo de Azov, los atenderán, curaran, etc. Sacaran miles de videos y fotos, y con esto se montaran su propaganda de "que buenos somos, esto es lo único que queríamos y ahora todos a darnos abrazos".
> 
> Otra cosa no, pero propaganda... La que quieras chato!




Tú que vas a ver, si solo subes propaganda de tu palo, sin leerte lo que subes.


----------



## Pepejosé (17 May 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me alegra por los ucranianos.
> Incluso han colocado unas banderas de su país, mientras tanto los mismos rusos detienen en su parte de frontera a los reservistas y ellos mismos no se lo explican.
> A ver si se acaba pronto eso.



Lo que yo veo en esos videos es otra cosa, te suena lo de... ¡Que te han pillao con el carrito del helao?


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

A ver como hacemos ver a los ojos del mundo, que no es una derrota jajajajaj


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

Antes / Despues


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

este pobre liderara las acciones de combate rusas ...

jajjajaja

ukros ya no parecen niñatos eh payasos

otanicos ... os acojona banda de maricones ?


palomitas hasta lisboa


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

Las caras Juan!!!!


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Info sobre lo de Azovstal. Soldados heridos han sido trasladados a zonas rusas para luego intercambiarlos por por POWs rusos. Tiene pinta de que Ucrania ha capturado a Kadirovitas o a otros presos rusos de alto valor para que esto se lleve a cabo.


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Hanna Maliar, viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, confirma que 53 militares heridos de Azovstal fueron evacuados al hospital de Novoazovsk en el territorio de la autoproclamada RPD 1/2
Otros 211 fueron evacuados a través de un corredor humanitario a la ocupada Olenivka (Óblast de Donetsk). Está previsto devolver a los miembros del servicio al territorio controlado por Ucrania siguiendo el procedimiento de intercambio 2/2


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

About a dozen buses carrying Ukrainian Azovstal servicemen leave plant - Reuters witness


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

*Rusia | el rublo en máximos de los últimos 5 años.*


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> About a dozen buses carrying Ukrainian Azovstal servicemen leave plant - Reuters witness



Nada, "meda a miiiii, que es por una derrota Rusa eh, puta horda jajajaa" - Otanita medio.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Zelenskyi:
"No es un día fácil. Pero este día, como todos los demás, se trata de mantener la seguridad de nuestro país y de nuestra gente. Gracias a las acciones de los militares ucranianos - las AFU, el servicio de inteligencia, así como el equipo de negociación, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y la ONU.

Me gustaría subrayar que Ucrania necesita héroes ucranianos vivos. Es nuestro principio. Creo que toda persona adecuada entenderá estas palabras.



Ahora mismo en la prensa ucraniana .


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Tú que vas a ver, si solo subes propaganda de tu palo, sin leerte lo que subes.



Bots pro-rusos detected. Fin del debate.....mañana mas......


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bots pro-rusos detected. Fin del debate.....mañana mas......


----------



## la mano negra (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Zelenskyi:
> "No es un día fácil. Pero este día, como todos los demás, se trata de mantener la seguridad de nuestro país y de nuestra gente. Gracias a las acciones de los militares ucranianos - las AFU, el servicio de inteligencia, así como el equipo de negociación, el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y la ONU.
> 
> Me gustaría subrayar que Ucrania necesita héroes ucranianos vivos. Es nuestro principio. Creo que toda persona adecuada entenderá estas palabras.
> ...



¿ Qué , pingüino, como le va la noche ? Parece que se le va a indigestar la tacita de café. Al final los de Azovstal parece que van a capitular .Y decían que iban a combatir hasta las últimas consecuencias ¡ Vaya , qué lástima ! Con lo fieros que parecían . Igual más de uno tiene asuntos muy turbios que esconder . Pero ya se encargarán los rusos de aclarar el pasado de todos ellos y de mirar en la lista de cuentas pendientes .


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 May 2022)

@alnitak orcorrusos al carajo Dymitrys de mierda tarados


----------



## El-Mano (17 May 2022)

En español, tiene pinta de ser el vídeo de Yuri Podolyak ?¿ -o como se escriba- narrado en español.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @alnitak orcorrusos al carajo Dymitrys de mierda tarados




payaso de marzo de *2022

QUE TE FOLLEN IMBECIL

ah y cobra en rublos payaso no en grivnas ... payaso*


----------



## piru (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cuanto menos patético se publique esto en los medios occidentales....
> 
> Ucrania asegura haber expulsado a las tropas rusas más allá de la frontera en Járkov
> 
> Para que luego se filtre el video completo...



Faltaría la segunda parte, cuando se vuelven por donde han venido con el poste debajo del brazo.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

La noticia del día para nosotros y de mañana para los mass media es azovstal, han pasado de las palabras de Borrell llorando para que se cumplan las sanciones a Rusia y pidiendo la incorporación de Albania y Macedonia en la UE para que no caigan en las garras del malvado oso, mañana le tocara el turno de hablar a la Leyen.

Dudaba entre poner a Goran Bregovic o Emir Kusturica ambos de Sarajevo, viejas glorias y pro-rusos. Pongo a Bregovic y en spoiler a Kustirica ya que es un concierto.

Goran Bregovic - KALASHNIKOV (2007)



Emir Kusturica concierto en Suiza 2019, dura 1 hora o más y empieza disimuladamente con el himno ruso (el actual)


Spoiler: Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> payaso de marzo de *2022
> 
> QUE TE FOLLEN IMBECIL
> 
> ah y cobra en rublos payaso no en grivnas ... payaso*



ahora dilo sin llorar prorusito mariconazo


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)




----------



## Prophet (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ese es cojonudo de lo imbecil.que es
> 
> y hay que escucharle leyendo.... es horrible !!!
> 
> ...



Hombre ya si quieres algo más avanzado creo que estaría el Tik en inglés. 

Saludos.


----------



## thanos2 (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Las caras Juan!!!!



Cuando veremos a Zelenski ajusticiado?


----------



## Epicii (17 May 2022)

Oigan tal vez Somalia gana Eurovision 2023...


----------



## Castellano (17 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La noticia del día para nosotros y de mañana para los mass media es azovstal, han pasado de las palabras de Borrell llorando para que se cumplan las sanciones a Rusia y pidiendo la incorporación de Albania y Macedonia en la UE para que no caigan en las garras del malvado oso, mañana le tocara el turno a la Leyen.
> 
> Dudaba entre poner a Goran Bregovic o Emir Kusturica ambos de Sarajevo, viejas glorias y pro-rusos. Pongo a Bregovic y en spoiler a Kustirica ya que es un concierto.
> 
> ...



Festivalazo el de Guča, una vez en la vida hay que vivirlo.

Rakija y pivo sin mesura, y ciganis con trompetas por toda la localidad.

Esta se la dedico a los fineses, y otros lameculos otánicos que se han quedado sin gas ruso


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

rusia sacando heridos de azov

no como los hijos de puta otanicos que los matan


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)

*prorusos subnormales sois parasitos sociales*


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Curiosamente citas a autores austríacos, que se encuentran en las antípodas de las políticas monetarias y fiscales actuales, críticas con las políticas de dinero fácil, los estímulos permanentes, la manipulación de los tipos de interés y el aumento de los niveles de deuda enormes que los anteriores promueven.
> 
> Y, precisamente, los marxistas y sus aliados socialdemócratas y keynesianos, son los que defienden como necesaria la existencia misma de los bancos centrales, el estímulo permanente, los tipos de interés nulos y demás políticas diseñadas para sangrar al rentista, aka ahorrador.
> 
> ...



No sabe por donde le da el aire...pero se pone "palote"...

Tendra polla???


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *Rusia | el rublo en máximos de los últimos 5 años.*



A bajar los intereses de nuevo. 

A este paso acabáis, incluso, con los intereses más bajos de los últimos 5 años también.

Demasiado éxito para que la OTAN lo lleve bién.


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)

un saludo a la puta de tu madre


----------



## El-Mano (17 May 2022)

Video sobre los combates por azovstal. Hay hasta un desembarco y todo.


----------



## ccartech (17 May 2022)

Algunos kilómetros al noreste #LPR tomó el control de gran parte de Toshkivka/Тошківка. La caída de este pueblo puso en grave peligro a la ciudad sureña de Hirske/Гірське, ya que es la última ciudad importante antes de la ciudad de Lysychansk/Лисичанськ. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.77177451746847%2C38.584895142390266&z=13 … ]


----------



## ccartech (17 May 2022)

Por razones desconocidas, la defensa aérea ucraniana ataca a Livov


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> D. C. L. X. V. I. = 500 100 50 10 5 1 = 666 = Domitius Caesar Legatos Xchristi Viliter Interfecit. Números romanos, caballeros.



Exacto y es que de la fe no se puede discutir de números y datos sí....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Mr. Deeds


Azovstal...




anonup.com





 




* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111 1 hour ago 
 The Nazis of Azov are in captivity.Welcome to the pre-trial detention center, and then to serve time.   ​


----------



## xFuckoffx (17 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> un saludo a la puta de tu madre



De dónde eres??? Por privado, como seas de mi misma ciudad te voy a proponer partirnos la cara payaso, puedes ser el tercero que en foros muy gallitos y cuando quedo en persona acaba con dos ostias y con los calzones pesando 30 kgs... Te espero.


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Varios expertos dicen que el número de la bestia no es el 666, sino el 616
> 
> ...Es el caso del _Papiro 115_, que forma parte de los llamados _Papiros de Oxirrinco_, una serie de textos en latín de los siglos I al VI, la mayor parte de los cuales se encuentra en el Ashmolean Museum of Art and Archaeology de la Universidad de Oxford; el_ Papiro 115_ es el manuscrito más antiguo que se conoce (mediados del siglo III) con un fragmento del _Libro de la Revelaciones_ en griego. Otro ejemplo es el _Codex Ephraemi Rescriptus_, un manuscrito uncial del siglo V que se conserva en la Biblioteca Nacional de Francia.
> 
> Hay más, como la versión latina del _Commentarium in Apocalypsis_ escrita por el hereje donatista Ticonio Afro e influencia decisiva para el Beato de Liébana, o San Ireneo de Lyon, que vivió a caballo entre el siglo II y el III y es autor de la obra _Contra las herejías_, informando de la existencia previa del *616*, aunque él utiliza el 666. En suma, de la lectura y transcripción de estos textos, cronológicamente los más cercanos a la redacción del _Apocalipsis_ por su autor, San Juan, se deduce que el verdadero número citado en dicho libro era el *616*, lo que lleva a buscar una explicación para su sustitución...



"San Juan" el escritor era indiscutiblemente un griego o un cristianojudio profundamente helenizado.... El evangelio es totalmente distinto a los otros tres, el proemio del logos es un monumento de la filosofía clásica... Ese fue el gran triunfo de los galileos, incorporar la cultura clásica....
Sigamos con Ucrania.


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> De dónde eres??? Por privado, como seas de mi misma ciudad te voy a proponer partirnos la cara payaso, puedes ser el tercero que en foros muy gallitos y cuando quedo en persona acaba con dos ostias y con los calzones pesando 30 kgs... Te espero.



Enviame tu dirección por privado, cojo el coche ahora mismo y voy a tu casa a aplaudirte en la cara. De paso le meto la polla en la boca a la zorra de tu novieta sino tienes pues a tu putisima madre. Espero tu MP


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

FUente Ucra: No se interpretarlo ¿no habia 600 heridos?

*La guarnición de "Mariupol" completó su tarea, el Estado Mayor ordenó salvar vidas - Estado Mayor de Ucrania*

Kateryna Tyshchenko - Martes, 17 de mayo de 2022, 00:15

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania declaró que la Guarnición "Mariupol" había completado su misión de combate, y los comandantes de las unidades habían recibido la orden de salvar las vidas del personal militar.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Viceministro de Defensa, Hanna Malyar en su discurso

Estado Mayor, cita: *"La guarnición de 'Mariupol' ha completado su misión de combate. El Mando Militar Supremo ha ordenado a los comandantes de las unidades estacionadas en Azovstal que salven las vidas del personal militar".*

Detalles: El Estado Mayor declaró que la evacuación de 53 soldados gravemente heridos comenzó el lunes. Fueron trasladados a un centro médico en Novoazovsk.

"*Otros 211 defensores habían sido evacuados a Olenivka a través del corredor humanitario y luego regresaron al territorio bajo control de Ucrania mediante un procedimiento de intercambio"*, decía el comunicado.

Las medidas destinadas a rescatar a los defensores que permanecen en el territorio de Azovstal continúan. La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, ha declarado que la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la Guardia Nacional y el Servicio de Guardia de Fronteras han puesto en marcha una operación para rescatar a los defensores de Mariupol asediados en la acería de Azovstal.
*
"Gracias a los defensores de Mariupol, hemos ganado un tiempo crítico para crear reservas, reagrupar fuerzas y recibir ayuda de los socios. Todos los defensores de Mariupol han cumplido íntegramente las tareas encomendadas por el mando. Lamentablemente, no tenemos capacidad para aliviar el asedio de Azovstal por medios militares. La tarea común más importante de Ucrania y del mundo entero es salvar las vidas de los defensores de Mariupol*", subrayó Hanna Malyar.


----------



## Adriano II (17 May 2022)

Más bajo no se puede caer


----------



## npintos (17 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Oigan tal vez Somalia gana Eurovision 2023...



Black Hawk down, remake 2022...


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

Y digo yo, no podría el gobierno ucranio proponer el intercambio de los guerreros de Mariupol por cadáveres de rusos? Porque tienen cadáveres para dar y regalar. Por ejemplo, por cada guerrero se les envía un camión con 100 cadáveres. Luego se podrían negociar extras. Por ejemplo, si los rusos les dan bien de comer cuando salgan, otros 10 cadáveres que sumar a los 100, si les proporcionan muda nueva, 15 cadáves, etc.
Que opináis?


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> FUente Ucra: No se interpretarlo ¿no habia 600 heridos?
> 
> *La guarnición de "Mariupol" completó su tarea, el Estado Mayor ordenó salvar vidas - Estado Mayor de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Es un primer cargamento.
Hay problemas logísticos, los ucranianos no tiene bastantes camillas allí dentro, y los rusos no tienen suficientes autobuses allí fuera.

Siguiendo la ratio de rendidos: 1 herido, 4 "camilleros", para los 600 heridos declarados salen casi 3.000 personas.
Han dicho que son algo más de 2.200 aún.
Pero faltan camillas y autobuses para los portes.

NO HA HABIDO INTERCAMBIO DE PRISIONEROS AUN.
Lo que más o menos ha trascendido del plan de intercambio será a la par, y será respecto de "prisioneros" "heridos".
O sea, los que no tengan estatus de "prisioneros", no entran, y los que no estén "heridos", tampoco.
Los azovitas, heridos o no, no tiene derecho al estatus de "prisioneros" (para Rusia son integrantes de una banda armada ilegal).
Además, los ucranianos apenas tienes suficientes prisioneros rusos vivos (se estima unos 500).


----------



## npintos (17 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es un primer cargamento.
> Hay problemas logísticos, los ucranianos no tiene bastantes camillas allí dentro, y los rusos no tienen suficientes autobuses allí fuera.
> 
> Siguiendo la ratio de rendidos: 1 herido, 4 "camilleros", para los 600 heridos declarados salen casi 3.000 personas.
> ...



Ni que decir de los supuestos british o yankees que puedan estar ahí dentro...

Con suerte, después de declarar, les tocará Consejo de guerra y ejecución.

Hace semanas que me pregunto que hay ahí dentro para que ambos bandos se esfuercen tanto. Ya falta menos para saberlo.


----------



## vermer (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es importante definir el tiempo del apocalipsis: Según la biblia habrá guerras terribles, y la llegada del anticristo que gobernará durante siete años y luego el apocalipsis en sí (con Jesucristo liderando los ejércitos de la luz). Es decir: El apocalipsis como tal se produce después de los periodos de la tribulación y de la gran tribulación.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista bíblico puede ser perfectamente factible que estemos entrando en el periodo de las tribulaciones y que en el 2033 sea el apocalipsis en sí. Es decir: Guerras terribles (los de Diageo dicen que entre ahora y el 2025 morirá un 75% de la población occidental). y luego llegará el anticristo que traerá cuatro años de alto el fuego, otros tres más de guerra (gobernará durante siete años) y luego la batalla final. Luego Satanás será arrojado al abismo por mil años y luego será soltado otra vez y ahí es donde se produce otra batalla pero esta vez entre los ángeles y los demonios y sin intervención humana.
> 
> ...



Matiz para que "disfrutéis" un año extra:

Acabo de leer que la profecía dice "20 siglos más la edad de Cristo"

Dado que nuestra era empieza en el año 1 (no hay año cero), el año es el 2034 .


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Ni que decir de los supuestos british o yankees que puedan estar ahí dentro...
> 
> Con suerte, después de declarar, les tocará Consejo de guerra y ejecución.
> 
> Hace semanas que me pregunto que hay ahí dentro para que ambos bandos se esfuercen tanto. Ya falta menos para saberlo.



a ti tambien voy a tener que darte una colleja por mamaracho


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

No se como puedes escuchar a tremendo personaje con esa forma tan peculiar de hablar. A mi me saca de quicio.


----------



## clapham5 (17 May 2022)

Dia # 3567 de la Guerra en Ucrania

Las tropas rusas han avanzado 300 metros en Iliatunovich pero han retrocedido en Papamoscava .
Un tanque Kettenkrad ucraniano ha sido destruido por un misil hombro - tanque de las fuerzas aerogravitacionales rusas desde la colina Polinskyaya . La aldea de Graviskuchov ha sido recapturada por las FF AA de Ucrania , que sin embargo han perdido el acceso al rio Levanka y al embase de las tres ranas . La jornada ha sido sangrienta . En total 16 personas han perdido un miembro ...
El rublo sigue al alza frente al bitcoin , moneda de referencia tras el colapso del dolar en 2027 . 1 rublo = 900 satoshis
En Moscu prosiguen los preparativos para la momificacion de Lavrov , quien perdio la vida al atragantarse con una aceituna durante su viaje privado a Madrid invitado por SS MM los reyes . Los medicos en Ramon y Cajal no pudieron salvarlo
Despues de su exitosa operacion de cambio de sexo en Copenhague , Maria Zelensky, presidenta rotativa de la Confederacion polaca -lituana - ucraniana volvio al Trabajo en el Palacio Mariyinski . La primera orden ejecutiva fue cambiar las cortinas
Mientras tanto , el libro " NOS VEMOS EN MARIUPOL " , escrito por Clapham Perez Rosembloom y prologo de Don Cesar Vidal acaba de traducirse al zulu . El libro narra la Historia de un gato , llamado Dimitri , que viajo 2 mil kms desde Ufa hasta Mariupol para reencontrarse con su amo , un tanquista ruso . Una pausa para revisar el movil ...
Buenas noticias : Papamoscava acaba de rendirse a las fuerzas aerogravitacionales rusas .
Con la captura de esta aldea de 78 habitantes el 100 % de la Republica Popular de Donetsk ha sido liberado .
HURRA


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> payaso de marzo de *2022
> 
> QUE TE FOLLEN IMBECIL
> 
> ah y cobra en rublos payaso no en grivnas ... payaso*



yo soy Venezolano estoy en Venezuela aquí solo circula ya dolares,... Si conozco mas o menos el sistema financiero de Rusia / Ucrania el de rusia un poco mas use hasta no hace mucho rublos por Payeer 


Y no te arreches chico yo no tengo la culpa que los Dymitrys de mierda hayan quedado tarados después de aplicarles la Dedovshchina

El vídeo es de hoy 

El animal solo choca con la misma piedra una vez
el humano 2 veces
el orcorruso 10 veces y sigue chocando


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

Le han dado un premio a Vladi, por todo lo que está haciendo por la OTAN.


----------



## npintos (17 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> a ti tambien voy a tener que darte una colleja por mamaracho



¿Usted sabe lo que hay dentro de Azovstal?


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

¡Combatientes estadounidenses en Ucrania! "Hola, acabamos de llegar a Donbass desde América. Estamos aquí para luchar contra el globalismo y el nuevo orden mundial. Estamos aquí para luchar contra los nazis ucranianos. Rusia es el último lugar en la tierra para luchar contra el liberalismo, el globalismo y la NSP..."


----------



## pepinox (17 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Y digo yo, no podría el gobierno ucranio proponer el intercambio de los guerreros de Mariupol por cadáveres de rusos? Porque tienen cadáveres para dar y regalar. Por ejemplo, por cada guerrero se les envía un camión con 100 cadáveres. Luego se podrían negociar extras. Por ejemplo, si los rusos les dan bien de comer cuando salgan, otros 10 cadáveres que sumar a los 100, si les proporcionan muda nueva, 15 cadáves, etc.
> Que opináis?



Opino que te vas a mi lista de Ignorados. No te volveré a leer nunca más. Adiós.


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Puede que la OTAN ya considere a Turquía por perdida.
> Si no recuerdo mal, Turquía había cerrado la entrada de buques militares de la OTAN al mar Negro, si estoy equivocada corregidme, por favor.



Se supone que solo los paises ribereños del mar Negro tienen derecho a cruzar naves militares por ahi.

Respecto a Turquia con la OTAN, Cerdogan sabe que la OTAN lucharia hasta el ultimo turco en una guerra contra Rusia, tal y como esta pasando con Ucrania.

En la historia reciente entre OTAN y Turquia, me sonaron significativos los siguientes eventos:

- La OTAN bajo el mando de turno de un teniente coronel español, envia dos cazas turcos a derribar un caza ruso desarmado sobre espacio aereo sirio. Los dos pilotos tiene tiempo suficiente para eyectar pero caen en una zona controlada por los reverdes de AlQaeda, financiados por los turcos, y los asesinan en el aire.

- Rusia no respondio con una escalada contra Turquia y Cerdogan va personalmente a Moscu.

- Se intenta un golpe de estado contra Cerdogan, los unicos paises que ayudan inmediatamente a Cerdogan, son Rusia e Iran, sus socios de la OTAN no le "cogen el telefono..." en ese momento.

- Cerdogan implementa AS400 en sus sistemas antiaereos.

Ahi se acabo servir a la OTAN por parte del Cerdogan, sera necesaria una revolucion de colores para volver a someter a Turquia.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de la aceria es raro de cojones, ayer lanzaron munición incendiaria despues de no se cuantos dias. Putin ha paro el asalto de los chechenos. No han bombardeado con bombas de las grandes. Y ahora un rollo raro, que yo no he visto en ningun conflicto.
> 
> O te rindes o no, pero tu sigues disparando y si te doy te curo la pierna, no se, lo veo bastante absurdo.
> 
> ...



Respetar los puentes sobre el Dniepper puede deberse a sentido de la responsabilidad. El trigo de Ucrania, que representa el 12% de las exportaciones mundiales, no se cosechará hasta julio, y entretanto necesita labores. Bastantes crímenes falsos han sido cargados sobre Putin para tener que responsabilizarse además de provocar una hambruna a escala mundial.


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> De acuerdo con las reglas de Eurovisión, el próximo concurso lo lleva a cabo el país ganador.


----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)




----------



## España1 (17 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> a ti tambien voy a tener que darte una colleja por mamaracho



Pero te banean ya o qué?

Algún moderador en el hilo?


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Se supone que solo los paises ribereños del mar Negro tienen derecho a cruzar naves militares por ahi.
> 
> Respecto a Turquia con la OTAN, Cerdogan sabe que la OTAN lucharia hasta el ultimo turco en una guerra contra Rusia, tal y como esta pasando con Ucrania.
> 
> ...



+1

La OTAN son ratas traidoras..


----------



## Red Star (17 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Antes de Put-in. Después de Put-in:*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060426
> 
> ...



Otro payaso follazelenskys comerrabos de la OTAN y sorbelefas. A la nevera que te vas de cabeza.

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Mr. Deeds
> 
> 
> Azovstal...
> ...




Las imagenes del dia !


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Cuando veremos a Zelenski ajusticiado?




Eso es tema de la OTAN ,al tiempo!


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> About *a dozen buses* carrying Ukrainian Azovstal servicemen leave plant - Reuters witness




Se dice pronto


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso ver el proximo video o directo de Yago de Cosas Militares.



HA FRACASADO     



No se pude ser mas panfletero ,Ferreras le paga el sueldo ,no se podia saber


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Antes / Despues



Los rusos le ganaron a Napoleón y a Hitler ,esta gente no respeta nada


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

​


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como si lo viera. Si es verdad lo de Azov, los atenderán, curaran, etc. Sacaran miles de videos y fotos, y con esto se montaran su propaganda de "que buenos somos, esto es lo único que queríamos y ahora todos a darnos abrazos".
> 
> Otra cosa no, pero propaganda... La que quieras chato!


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2022)

Sólo escribo para agradecer las intervenciones a todos aquéllos que saliéndose del mensaje único massmierdil hacen un esfuerzo gratuito y sincero por dar una visión alternativa.

Después del fragor inicial de febrero-marzo, me descolgué por completo del seguimiento de esta guerra por puro cansancio moral y hastiado por el bajísimo nivel de la propaganda del bando del que mi país, de forma tan sumisa como vergonzosa, forma parte.

No hay que ser prorruso ni como dicen los ComeMierdas otanistas un "follaputin" para tener claro que España, en esta guerra, está haciendo de puta por rastrojo en favor de intereses ajenos. 

No hay que ser prorruso para ver que esta guerra solo está sirviendo para empobrecer a Europa en su conjunto.

No hay que ser prorruso para ver que censurar medios de comunicación rusos o castigar a alguien por el hecho de ser ruso es un atentado contra la moral más básica y contra los principios de un Derecho que se supone ha de regir en una sociedad mínimamente civilizada 

Tampoco hay que ser prorruso para ver que los mismos medios que sembraron el pánico con el COVID y vendieron las bondades de la vacuna son los mismos que siembran el pánico con Putin y nos venden las bondades de la guerra.

Si veis a alguien que os llama prorruso o follaputin sin serlo, podéis saber a ciencia cierta que estás o bien ante un imbécil, o bien ante alguien que cobra por post.

Un saludo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 May 2022)

Off topic. Ucrania y "vientres de alquiler".


Spoiler



*16.03.2022*

Escribe Núria González.

La mafia de los vientres de alquiler: los vínculos de BioTexCom con el gobierno ucraniano - el taquígrafo
*La mafia de los vientres de alquiler: los vínculos de BioTexCom con el gobierno ucraniano*


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad le dáis a este personaje? Tengo algunos conocidos que se informan del tema exclusivamente a través de él, y creen que Rusia ¨va perdiendo¨. Dice que no van a ser capaces ni de tomar el Donbas entero...



Un gandul ,un panfletero ,parecia una persona de bien y ahora sale con esta deriva .

El unico que dice la verdad es Trufault


----------



## NPI (17 May 2022)

De toda la vida JewTube solían escribir niños y gente con una neurona, en 2022 nada ha cambiado.

En estos momentos lo que está instaurado en esa plataforma y en las demás es que hay una CENSURA BRUTAL (aunque esto viene de años atrás, pero desde finales de 2019 es el pan nuestro de cada día), solo hay que ver los comentarios que no siguen la corriente desaparecen por arte de magia y una última cosa, habrá otro caso tipo el pájaro azul y los millones de robots(bots) que pueblan esa red social y se han ido trasladando a JewTube-MamAzon para tener la misma cantidad que el anterior ejemplo que he puesto


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Los rusos le ganaron a Napoleón y a Hitler ,esta gente no respeta nada



Le ganaron a Hitler y Napoleon *JUNTO con el Imperio Británico y Estados Unidos *los mimos que ahora están apoyando a Ucrania ..........La estupidez que dice (Repetida por los pro Rusitos) es como decir que Bolívar derroto a los Españoles............ Todos sabemos que le ayudaron los Británicos Pro rusitos paletos en historia 

Solos los rusos solo han tenido victorias menores contra los follacabras Turcos y Suecos

Y obviamente en este conflicto van a perder o como mínimo tablas pero ganar imposible no tienen los medios económicos / financieros para sostener el conflicto y estoy comenzando a dudar de que tengan los medios industriales para remplazar las insanas perdidas que están sufriendo

Obus autopropulsado orcorruso destruido


Helicóptero orcorruso derribado en la "Finta de Kharkov" es un Mi-28 (Lo mejor que tienen) vaya fintas que se gastan los orcorrusos


Deposito de municiones orcorruso a la mierda


Tanque orcorruso de 1 millón de dolares T-72B3 destruido por un Drone de aliexpress de 500 dolares


Camiones logisticos orcorrusos de tratan de esconder en los arboles sin resultado este se lo dedico a @alnitak joder que bien se siente verlos arder.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sólo escribo para agradecer las intervenciones a todos aquéllos que saliéndose del mensaje único massmierdil hacen un esfuerzo gratuito y sincero por dar una visión alternativa.
> 
> Después del fragor inicial de febrero-marzo, me descolgué por completo del seguimiento de esta guerra por puro cansancio moral y hastiado por el bajísimo nivel de la propaganda del bando del que mi país, de forma tan sumisa como vergonzosa, forma parte.
> 
> ...



Por usuarios de calidac como este me registré en burbuja.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Pobre gente, con lo bien que se lo pasaban torturando mujeres embarazas quemandoles la tripa con un soplete... que sera de ellos ahora?


----------



## Oso Polar (17 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> No hay una sola razón lógica para invadir esa muerda helada, si son una amenaza, desapareceran.
> 
> estáis en la lógica del siglo xx. Ahora lo que se lleva son los hypersonicos



En un supuesto negado de conflicto los rusos no van a tener la delicadeza que han tenido con sus "hermanos" ucranianos, simplemente los regresan a la edad media.


----------



## dedalo00 (17 May 2022)

*Por fin Diálogo Militar de EU y Rusia | Alfredo Jalife*


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

Stugna-P apuntando a un oficial ruso de alto rango



Spoiler


----------



## raptors (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cuanto menos patético se publique esto en los medios occidentales....
> 
> Ucrania asegura haber expulsado a las tropas rusas más allá de la frontera en Járkov
> 
> Para que luego se filtre el video completo...





*Estos uckronazis* estan llevando el significado de la palabra _"patético"_ a otros niveles...


----------



## España1 (17 May 2022)

La frontera está donde yo la ponga, me parece correcto


----------



## raptors (17 May 2022)

*Buen análisis* sobre los yerros de la geopolítica gUSAna...




>


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Hay bastante cachondeíto en los comentarios por lo de “evacuación”


----------



## lostsoul242 (17 May 2022)

Pues al final los de Eurovision tenian mas mano de lo que pensabamos , ha sido reclamar ayuda para Azvostal y empezar a rendirse los que estan ahi viviendo como ratas . Zelenski/OTAN les permite rendirse y los rusos de momento les ayudan a sanar (a los que estan malitos) y a los otros se los llevan sin fusilarles de momento , a ver si hacen un concierto pronto pidiendo ayuda para los ukros atrapados/obligados a ir a la picadora en el Donbass y se acaba ya la guerra .

Otra cosa que me viene a veces a la cabeza es que mucho Azostal y vivir ahi en el infierno enterrados en vida pero ya no nos acordamos de como deben de vivir en el canton de Idlib los reverdes de Siria , que me acuerdo que habia tropecientas facciones yihadistas de los paises mas variopintos que se odiaban (Failaq Al Sham , Ahrar Al Sham , Suqour Al Sham , Nour Eddin al Zenki , HTS , Al Nusra , Al-Qaeda , ISIS , etc..) y encima ahi el que pone algo de control es Turquia (que ya ves tu que control van a poder poner en ese nido de cucarachas deseando matarse por controlar la calle de enfrente porque reza 30 segundos menos o mas) , tiene que ser eso la hostia , casi que preferiria estar a 50 metros bajo tierra en Azovstal a base de latunes y esperar a que se rinda el Payaso de Kiev .

Estos de Amnistia Interdefecacional deben estar que no dan a basto ya .









Idlib: ¡Millones de personas necesitan protección ya!


Verano de 2018. Idleb, situado en el noroeste de Siria cerca de la frontera con Turquía, es el principal territorio del país en manos de grupos armados.




www.es.amnesty.org


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

Ale, pues ya está, los americanos ya tienen su misil hipersónico también, ves que fácil?


----------



## Magick (17 May 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Suiza está reflexionando sobre ejercicios militares conjuntos con los países de la OTAN* 

La guerra de Rusia con Ucrania ha matado la neutralidad suiza


----------



## Magick (17 May 2022)

"El gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra ha advertido de las subidas "apocalípticas" de los precios mundiales de los alimentos y ha dicho que está "indefenso" ante el aumento de la inflación..."

"Indefenso"

Los bancos centrales todopoderosos finalmente se enfrentan a la realidad. Cuando los inversores ven lo mismo, se acabó


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

Turquía dijo que se opondrá a la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.
“No diremos que sí a aquellos que aplican sanciones a Turquía”, Erdogan.
“No se molesten en venir a persuadirnos”,


Eslovaquia bajando al totalitarismo por Ucrania:
* La policía eslovaca detuvo al ex jefe del Tribunal Supremo y ex ministro de Justicia 
Stefan Garabin. Se le acusa, atención, de "expresar su aprobación a las acciones 
del ejército ruso en Ucrania".*

Algo parecido al fascismo arcoíris es un virus que ha infectado a Europa. 
La edad oscura del arco iris. El centro de su poder se ha trasladado al este.


----------



## JAG63 (17 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

Nos vamos, a marchas forzadas, a un nuevo orden basado en la realidad, 
Esto es lo que va a llevar tiempo y costará levantarcon mucha polvareda.
La reducción de la energía significará que las actividades se reducirán
debido a la necesidad de conservar la energía: la alternativa es matar 
de hambre a la población y eso no será viable durante mucho tiempo.

Pues sí, creo que el tiempo está del lado de Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2022)

Al final falsimedia reconoce la caída de Mariupol…ya les costó darse cuenta que solo quedaban bolsas pequeñas de resistencia…








Ucrania abandona la lucha en la acería de Mariupol y evacúa a 250 soldados


Ucrania declara el fin de “la misión de combate” en Mariupol y Rusia habla de “rendición”. Los militares han llegado a zonas controladas por Moscú y serán intercambiados por soldados del Kremlin




elpais.com





Mal día para la propaganda del otanfato y sus CM….


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

Putin en el FEM de Davos (21 de febrero) convertido en el enemigo número uno de la élite
Finaliza:

_*"De eso se trata esta guerra: de la destrucción final del Sueño Fascista de dominar el mundo
y del despliegue de nuevas organizaciones orientadas al futuro de las personas en contraposición
al aumento de los beneficios de unos pocos a costa de la mayoría y de la erradicación final de los
Cuatro Miedos y el florecimiento de su contrario, Las Cuatro Libertades: Libertad de la necesidad,
Libertad del miedo, Libertad de expresión y Libertad de culto que se prometieron al mundo hace *_
*81 años".*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 May 2022)

Porque no hacen más que reproducir la nota de prensa que les ha mandado la OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (17 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> HA FRACASADO
> 
> 
> 
> No se pude ser mas panfletero ,Ferreras le paga el sueldo ,no se podia saber



Pues hay miles de borregos que dicen que los análisis del otanico Yago son excelentes, ja ja ja


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Porque allí está Wagner.


----------



## crocodile (17 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al final falsimedia reconoce la caída de Mariupol…ya les costó darse cuenta que solo quedaban bolsas pequeñas de resistencia…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los follayankees pro ukronazis del PIS se niegan a usar la palabra RENDICION , Asco y vómito para ese panfleto globalista.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

La primera conclusión que ya podemos sacar ahora es que las guerras no se ganan solo con armas de precisión. No importa cuánto lances "Caliber", "Daggers", "Zircons" y otras "wunderwafers" sobre los objetivos, tendrás que luchar en el suelo. La segunda conclusión se deriva de la primera: confiar en un pequeño ejército profesional, cuya idea se nos ha impuesto tan activamente desde principios de los años 90, es un error. Sí, el núcleo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa debe consistir en militares regulares y soldados contratados, pero el ejército de un país como Rusia debe ser popular y su población debe recibir entrenamiento militar inicial desde una edad temprana. Y la tercera conclusión es que los drones están lejos de ser "wunderwaffles", como los alaban los fabricantes, pero sin ellos no hay nada en la guerra moderna.

Me gustaría hablar específicamente sobre el uso de UAV. Definitivamente dedicaremos un artículo separado a los drones que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania utilizan contra nosotros, pero ahora veamos con qué abordaron las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa el comienzo de la operación especial.

*UAV en ruso*

Según el canal de televisión Zvezda , el ejército ruso comenzó a utilizar el sistema no tripulado Orlan-10 como delantero:

Durante la operación especial, por primera vez, el personal militar utilizó la última modificación del dron, que ahora puede realizar ataques de alta precisión en el suelo y golpear a la mano de obra y el equipo . Los operadores de UAV encuentran el objetivo y lanzan municiones de fragmentación de alto explosivo desde una altura de dos kilómetros.
Uno solo puede alegrarse por el ingenio de los desarrolladores nacionales, pero lo triste de todo esto es que soluciones técnicas tan improvisadas tienen que llenar enormes vacíos en este tipo de armas. Es con gran pesar que tenemos que afirmar que el ejército ruso en el componente de tecnologías no tripuladas se acercó al NMD mal preparado. Sí, en los últimos años ha habido informes sobre el desarrollo y las pruebas de UAV de varias clases: Orion, Orlan, Lancet, Altius-U, Okhotnik y otros. Sin embargo, el problema es que casi todos estos son hasta ahora muestras individuales que no se han puesto en producción en masa. ¡Y los necesitamos tanto en este momento!

Por lo tanto, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento y ataque Altius-U (anteriormente Altair) proporcionarían una ayuda inestimable a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Según los desarrolladores, este dron, equipado con un radar AFAR lateral y una estación de reconocimiento de vigilancia óptica con un sistema optoelectrónico, es capaz de permanecer en el aire hasta 48 horas a una altitud de hasta 12 kilómetros. Desde allí, podía controlar el rápido movimiento de grupos móviles blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de ciudad en ciudad, utilizando la táctica de "saltos de sapo". Es muy problemático evitar esto por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ya que el sistema satelital existente no permite el monitoreo continuo de todo el territorio de Ucrania, y tenemos tan pocos aviones AWACS que se pueden contar con los dedos de la mano.

¿Por qué el Ministerio de Defensa ruso todavía no tiene docenas de Altius-Us? Porque inicialmente fueron desarrollados para los motores diesel alemanes RED A03 / V12, cuyo suministro a Rusia fue bloqueado por los estadounidenses y la Oficina de Diseño. Klimov tuvo que crear su propio motor VK-800V para reemplazarlo. El contrato para el suministro del primer lote de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento y ataque de este tipo a los militares se concluyó el año pasado, 2021. Se desconoce cuándo entrarán realmente las tropas.

El dron de ataque pesado S-70 podría contribuir a la destrucción de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Creado con tecnología sigilosa, el UAV es capaz de transportar una carga de combate de hasta 8 toneladas y lanzar bombas de hasta 500 kilogramos. Sin embargo, hasta ahora, el "Hunter" existe en solo unas pocas copias y aún se está probando. Comenzará a ingresar a las tropas no antes de 2024.

La situación es mejor con el UAV de altura media Orion de la empresa Kronstadt. Inicialmente, fue creado para reconocimiento optoelectrónico, radar o electrónico y patrullas largas, sin embargo, mirando claramente a los Bayraktar turcos, el desarrollador brindó la posibilidad de instalar cuatro misiles aire-tierra X-50 en él, que pueden ser reemplazados por 6 bombas de caída libre corregida KAB-20 o 3 KAB-50, o bomba de planeo guiado UPAB-50, o bomba de caída libre FAB-50. Los Orion ya han pasado la prueba real del combate en Siria, destruyendo pequeños grupos de terroristas, mientras permanecen fuera del alcance de sus MANPADS. En 2021, se informó que la empresa Kronstadt completó la construcción de una planta para la producción de UAV Orion y Sirius y dos drones de ataque tipo helicóptero más:

Se han completado los trabajos de construcción e instalación en el edificio de producción de la primera planta en serie especializada de Rusia para vehículos aéreos no tripulados de gran tamaño. La construcción se llevó a cabo de abril a diciembre de 2021: esta es la primera planta de aviones construida en la Rusia postsoviética.
Sirius es un desarrollo posterior del Orion, tiene 2 motores, una autonomía de vuelo de más de 10.000 kilómetros y un peso de despegue de 5 toneladas. El desarrollo lo está llevando a cabo la empresa Kronstadt por iniciativa propia, el UAV apenas comienza a probarse, las pruebas de vuelo continuarán hasta fin de año.

Lo anterior nos permite concluir que en los próximos años, el principal "caballo de batalla" de los aviones no tripulados rusos será precisamente el UAV de altura media "Orion", análogos de "Bayraktarov". El intento de adaptar los UAV de reconocimiento ligero "Orlan-10", con los que comenzamos esta historia, para ataques contra equipos ligeros ucranianos, solo causa tristeza.

*Nuestros "constructores"*

De hecho, "Orlan-10" es un constructor banal hecho de componentes civiles importados. Varios de estos drones cayeron en manos de los estadounidenses, quienes dieron a conocer información sobre sus componentes internos. Esto incluye, por ejemplo, un motor de combustión interna de la compañía japonesa SAITO, un controlador de vuelo basado en el chip STM32F103 QFP100 del fabricante franco-italiano STMicroelectronics, chips MPXA4115A y MPXV5004DP de la compañía estadounidense Freescale Semiconductor, el transmisor RF3110 del fabricante alemán empresa Municom, el sensor de brújula HMC6352 de la empresa estadounidense Honeywell, el GLONASS/GPS/QZSS LEA-6N de la empresa suiza u-blox, el arrancador-generador PTN78020 de la empresa estadounidense Texas Instruments Incorporated, el microcontrolador ATxmega256A3 de la empresa estadounidense Microchip, receptor DP1205-C915 de la empresa alemana AnyLink,

Además, muchos componentes importados están contenidos en el relleno de los UAV Zastava, Granat, Eleron y Outpost. Sin duda, en un futuro muy cercano, la falta de componentes extranjeros se convertirá en un gran problema para la producción de una amplia gama de drones rusos. Su sustitución de importaciones se tuvo que realizar, como dicen, ayer.

Se ha llegado al punto de que los drones civiles ordinarios fabricados en China, como DJI Mini 2 y Mavic 3, ahora se utilizan ampliamente y con bastante eficacia en el Donbass.Simples y económicos, pero equipados con una cámara con una cámara termográfica y un potente zoom, tales cuadricópteros le permiten realizar reconocimientos a nivel táctico, salvar vidas personales y ajustar el fuego. El 26 de abril, una empresa china suspendió el suministro de sus drones a Rusia y Ucrania:

DJI lleva a cabo una revisión interna de los requisitos de cumplimiento en varias jurisdicciones. A la espera de la revisión en curso, DJI suspenderá temporalmente todas sus actividades en Rusia y Ucrania. Estamos interactuando con clientes, socios y otras partes interesadas con respecto a la suspensión temporal de las operaciones comerciales y la terminación de las entregas de pedidos.
Me gusta esto. En general, es malo depender de alguien. Necesitamos sacar las conclusiones correctas y resolver rápidamente los problemas de sustitución de importaciones.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Todos machos alfa, ninguna hembra de postureo…



Maria vale por 100 de las femilocas que campan por la UE...


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

Me cago en los putos rusos, ya me han jodido la reposición de fraguel rock


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Somos más bien Estados fallidos liberales. Al servicio de los señores de la guerra del capital. Que a estas altura aun nos vengas con tus chorradas libertarians, se necesita estar en una puta cueva. O en la caverna de Platon.
> El "poco" estado nos ha llevado a esto y a un gobierno de las corporaciones.



Liberales??? Diras socialistas!!!!
Liberales dice...con dos confinamientos por sus santos cojones...meandose y cagandose en los derechos del ciudadano, en todo el marco legal, mientras EL PARTIDO "R78", con toda su PRENSA MAMPORRERA al unisono, programaban y coaccionaban al pueblo para salir al balcon a las 8...

Liberales...Y UN POLLON PARA TU CULO!!!
Que se que te gustan...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Es una cosa peligrosa esa, en varios aspectos. No seria por una resolución de la ONU o algo así, qué va, decisión del G7.



EL *MINISTRO DE FINANZAS ALEMÁN*, LINDNER, LE DICE A HANDELSBLATT: "ESTOY POLÍTICAMENTE *ABIERTO A* LA IDEA DE *APROVECHAR LOS ACTIVOS EXTRANJEROS DEL BANCO CENTRAL DE RUSIA*"

EL MINISTRO DE FINANZAS ALEMÁN LINDNER DICE QUE *EL G7 Y LA UE YA ESTÁN DISCUTIENDO TALES PROPUESTAS *- HANDELSBLATT


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "El gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra ha advertido de las subidas "apocalípticas" de los precios mundiales de los alimentos y ha dicho que está "indefenso" ante el aumento de la inflación..."
> 
> "Indefenso"
> 
> Los bancos centrales todopoderosos finalmente se enfrentan a la realidad. Cuando los inversores ven lo mismo, se acabó




_“¡Que coman papeles!”_


----------



## crocodile (17 May 2022)

Se reportaron anoche los mayores bombardeos por Rusia desde el 24 de febrero en Lvov.


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Erdogan dice que no va a negociar su veto a Suecia y Finlandia.





Von Rudel dijo:


> Si España fuera un país decente y que buscara sus intereses, vetaría la entrada de estos sino Ceuta, Melilla y las Canarias entran en el paraguas de la Otan.
> 
> Pero como siempre iremos de tras del viejo pederasta a comerle el rabo tras sodomizar a algún niño ucraniano para saciarle.



Si fuera un pais decente, con dirigentes decentes y preocupados por el futuro de los españoles, ABANDONARIA LA ALIANZA ATLANTICA.

España deberia ser neutral y estar dispuesta a respetar la seguridad de Rusia, y trabajar por un orden multipolar, donde todos los paises tengan garantizada su soberania y autodeterminacion.


----------



## Triyuga (17 May 2022)

*El humo de Satanás: la conspiración de las matriuskas*





Por Laureano Benítez Grande-Caballero.- Después de toda una vida dedicada a la historia, podría resumir mi experiencia parafraseando los conocidos versos de León Felipe: Digo tan sólo lo que he visto, y he visto que la historia la falsean con cuentos, la ocultan con cuentos, la manipulan con cuentos… Y me sé todos los cuentos.
Sí, porque he visto que en cada historia «oficial» que nos cuentan hay varias más que no salen a la luz, hay otras historias agazapadas en el mundo de lo subliminal, relatos inconfesables que se envuelven unos en otros como si se tratase de muñecas «matriuskas».
Y he aprendido que cada hecho histórico tiene tres niveles de lectura, de los cuales solamente sale a la luz el primero, el más superficial -«la cajita de música» donde una bailarina da vueltas entre angelicales acordes-, aquel que es más burdamente manipulado para que su contenido y su sentido refuercen la ideología dominante, el pensamiento históricamente correcto a través del cual los poderes fácticos adoctrinan a sus rebaños.
La segunda matriuska, el segundo nivel ?enterrado y velado por el secretismo conspirador que escamotea una verdad que sería peligrosa en caso de ser conocida?, se refiere a las fuerzas ocultas que mueven los hilos de los hechos históricos entre bambalinas, a través de una ingeniería social diseñada y ejecutada siniestramente por personajes y grupos que operan en la clandestinidad y el misterio, ejecutando acciones que no pueden ser conocidas por el vulgo porque su conjunto forma una siniestra conspiración con la que reducidos círculos de poderosos personajes pretenden guiar el destino de los pueblos hacia horizontes de control, manipulación y explotación.



Revolución rusa de 1917.


Si tomamos como ejemplo la revolución rusa de 1917, el nivel superficial nos relata el cuento de que se trató de un movimiento subversivo mediante el cual los proletarios tomaron el poder para instaurar un régimen de justicia y libertad que acabó con los privilegios de la burguesía y la aristocracia explotadora. Pero, junto a esta versión oficial, un puro cuento, si descendemos al segundo nivel, es un hecho cada vez más conocido que la implantación del comunismo en Rusia fue una operación de ingeniería social diseñada y financiada por los banqueros judíos de Wall Street, con los Rothschild a la cabeza, los mismos que financiaron el «Manifiesto Comunista» del judío masón Karl Marx ?y que apoderaron a Adam Weishaupt, el fundador de la secta «Illuminati»?. Y también se empieza a conocer la estrechísima relación de este Manifiesto y de la ideología comunista con los «Protocolos de los sabios de Sión», donde se contienen nada más y nada menos que los principios programáticos del Nuevo Orden Mundial.
Y faltaría todavía descender un escalón más, hasta llegar al tercer nivel, a la tercera matriuska, donde se encierran los arcanos, donde se halla la cúspide y la atalaya desde donde se dirige realmente el mundo, donde se encuentra la cámara acorazada que custodia las claves de las conspiraciones, los códigos secretos a través de los cuales se inventan los cuentos.
Porque, ¿realmente podemos creer que la cadena de matriuskas termina cuando detectamos que detrás de los hechos históricos que han marcado el devenir de la humanidad hay una mafia siniestra de plutócratas que nos dirige a su antojo desde las sombras? ¿Qué sucedería si nos interrogáramos por la posibilidad de que estos cenáculos de conspiradores globalistas fuesen a su vez manejados y marioneteados por un poder superior? ¿Y si esta cúpula de insidiosos intrigantes que conforman las élites mundialistas albergase en su interior una tercera matriuska, dimensión donde estaría el verdadero mando universal, de un poder tan absoluto que incluso esclaviza a los príncipes de este mundo?






La realidad del NOM es ya incontestable para capas cada vez más amplias de la población, pero, en realidad, el gobierno mundial no es sino una cortina de humo más, un simple decorado, una bóveda encamonada en el vacío, un verdadero trampantojo, una matriuska más con la que los gerifaltes quieren desviar la atención del verdadero horror que esconde un perverso plan diseñado desde la más remota antigüedad para hacerse con el control del mundo. Si esto es así, ¿quién o quienes elaboraron esta sibilina conspiración?
Para responder a este interrogante, basta con tener en cuenta un principio infalible que detecta sin posibilidad de error la verdadera autoría de un hecho: ¿A quién beneficia? En «Medea» -acto primero, escena primera, versos 500-501-, Séneca utilizó la famosa frase que indica que «cui prodest scelus, is fecit» ?«Aquél a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido?.
Ya que estamos hablando de matriuskas, volvamos a la revolución rusa, que desde sus comienzos desató una persecución religiosa sistemática cuyo resultado fue que, a lo largo de toda la historia de la URSS, fueron asesinados entre 12 y 20 millones de cristianos, destruyéndose una gran mayoría de las 55.173 iglesias, 29.193 capillas, 550 monasterios y 475 conventos con que contaba la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa.
En mayo de 1920, Lenin ordenó la ejecución masiva de todos los sacerdotes que fuesen contrarios al comunismo: fueron asesinados entre 14.000 y 20.000. Muchos religiosos fueron acusados, torturados, detenidos y asesinados: a culatazos, desmembrados a sablazos, arrojados a agua hirviendo o a calderos de alquitrán, devorados por perros y ratas, empalados, crucificados, castrados, desollados… ¿A quién benefició este horror? ¿Quién reía entre los bastidores de este impresionante holocausto?


William Golding


Pero no fueron solamente los cristianos los perseguidos, ya que aquel aquelarre de sangre también tuvo como víctimas a proletarios y granjeros «kulaks», a desertores y a cosacos, a huelguistas y a prisioneros de guerra, de modo que ninguna capa de la población rusa se salvó de aquella orgía carnicera. Se calcula que, durante el llamado «Terror rojo» -1918-1922-, más de 1 millón de rusos fueron asesinados por motivos políticos y religiosos.
Montañas de cadáveres, gigantescas pirámides de carne descompuesta cuyo hedor llegó hasta Marte, espeluznantes matanzas que atrajeron a innumerables enjambres de moscas, las verdaderas protagonistas de la revolución de octubre. Y las moscas tienen su amo, su dueño, su emperador: el Señor de las Moscas. Es decir, Belcebú, el señor de las matriuskas.
Beelzebub, nombre usado por los hebreos para burlarse de los adoradores de Baal, porque en sus templos la carne de los sacrificios se dejaba pudrir, lo cual atraía a enjambres de moscas. ¿Existe un modo mejor de describir las revoluciones rojas en el mundo han sido?: putrefacción de cadáveres entre miríadas de moscas y violentos tábanos.
En la novela del premio Nobel inglés William Golding titulada «El Señor de las Moscas» se representa a Beelzebub mediante la cabeza de un jabalí clavada en una pica en un claro de un bosque, cortejada por miles de moscas que revolotean a su alrededor mientras se va pudriendo. ¿Cuántas cabezas han decapitado las revoluciones rojas, para clavarlas después en picas y almenas, para que fueran pasto de las moscas?: más de 100 millones, un puro festín ?en el próximo artículo hablaré, por supuesto, de la orgía de moscas de la II República española?
Pretendemos buscar las causas de los hechos históricos en estructuras políticas, económicas, sociales, culturales… pero estas interpretaciones han pasado por alto que hay fuerzas invisibles operando a una escala más amplia que la individual, interviniendo de manera oculta y subliminal para provocar acontecimientos históricos que favorezcan sus intereses.





¿No podría ser verdad que el trasfondo de toda la historia no sea sino una titánica lucha entre el Bien y el Mal, una colosal batalla entre las fuerzas de la luz y los poderes de las tinieblas, un Armageddon apocalíptico entre Dios y Belcebú? «Sobre la escena del mundo ?escribe un autor espiritual?, la vida de las almas puede aparecer circundada de banalidad. En realidad, esta vida está dominada por un invisible y grandioso altercado entre Dios y el Demonio».
Pero, junto a las revoluciones sangrientas jacobinas y rojas, hay otra revolución, otra subversión que opera a un nivel oculto, con una matriuska invisible que opera desde dentro de nuestras sociedades con sus maléficos caballos de Troya, provocando un pandemónium generalizado cuyo objetivo es entronizar al Señor de las Moscas, destruyendo todos aquellos valores que mantienen el orden y la cohesión social, pues Beelzebub es el señor del caos, del desorden, de la anarquía, y su poder medra en el apocalipsis de las sociedades destrozadas por sus luciferinas hecatombes: aborto, legalización de las drogas, alcoholismo, banalización del sexo, descristianización, ideología de género, disolución de las identidades nacionales, destrucción sistemática de todos los valores que dan identidad a los individuos y a los pueblos, relativismo moral, libertinaje, prostitución del arte y la música, sensualización de los jóvenes, escatología decadente, contaminación de la cultura, envenenamiento de la publicidad, siniestras modas de tatuajes, vestimentas que muestran nauseabundas calaveras desde donde Beelzebub nos mira con su sonrisa sardónica…
En esta decadencia, en esta degeneración y perversión de la civilización occidental es en donde medran las moscas, donde Belcebú y su siniestra Corte de endriagos, íncubos y súcubos globalistas han instalado sus reales, succionando vampírica y demoníacamente el alma de la humanidad.



Pablo VI


¿Cómo se ha operado esta «revolución de la decadencia» y la degradación de la sociedad? Durante una alocución en la Basílica de San Pedro el 29 junio 1972, Pablo VI, en el 9º aniversario de su coronación, refiriéndose a la situación de crisis que vivía entonces la Iglesia, afirmaba: ««A través de una fisura el humo de Satanás entró en el templo de Dios. Una potencia hostil ha intervenido. Su nombre es el Diablo».
¿A través de que fisuras se ha infiltrado en la civilización occidental el humo de Belcebú? La grieta que ha cuarteado el antaño sólido edificio de las sociedades cristianas ha sido la ideología de las izquierdas, creación genuina del Señor de las Moscas, que, desde sus lejanos orígenes en el antropocentrismo renacentista, pasando por la ilustración enciclopedista, el jacobinismo francés, y el positivismo materialista, desembocó en el marxismo, primeramente político, y ahora cultural, que inauguró su andadura en los años 60 con la ideología del progresismo hippie, matriuska que encierra el pensamiento políticamente correcto que ahora nos abruma, la ideología progre izquierdista a través de la cual la humareda sulfurosa es ya plenamente asfixiante en la actualidad, pues el izquierdismo -cuyo principal signo de identidad es el ateísmo perseguidor del catolicismo- tiene como misión histórica destruir insurreccionalmente los valores de la civilización para instaurar el caos donde puedan medrar las moscas luciferinas.






El “Señor de las moscas”
El izquierdismo, joya de la cornamenta de Belcebú, que desde el comienzo de los tiempos urdió contra el cristianismo la enorme conspiración que se conoce bajo el nombre de «La sinagoga de Satanás», la cual aparece reflejada en el libro del Apocalipsis: magnífico nombre para calificar a las élites globalistas del NOM, matriuska que contiene en su interior a la matriuska negra de la Sinagoga de Belcebú.
Porque el verdadero objetivo del NOM es la entronización de un personaje muy singular: el Anticristo. Y, ¿a quién sirve?: pues al Señor de las Moscas… es decir: al Señor de las Izquierdas.










El humo de Satanás: la conspiración de las matriuskas







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

Estos ukronazis son unos estrategas


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Soldados ucranianos se rinden a las tropas de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk


Pasada la una del mediodía de ayer, el comandante del batallón Vostok, Alexander Jodakovsky, cuyas tropas han participado en el sitio de la acería Azovstal en Mariupol, informaba de que una decena …




slavyangrad.es











Soldados ucranianos se rinden a las tropas de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk


17/05/2022


Pasada la una del mediodía de ayer, el comandante del batallón Vostok, Alexander Jodakovsky, cuyas tropas han participado en el sitio de la acería Azovstal en Mariupol, informaba de que una decena de soldados habían emergido a la superficie desde un túnel y, portando bandera blanca, se disponían a negociar su salida. Aunque no se era primer contacto directo entre las tropas ucranianas y las rusas/republicanas en el lugar, pronto se hizo evidente que se trataba de una conversación más importante que las anteriores y que suponía una posibilidad de desencallar la cuestión de la situación de las tropas ucranianas sitiadas en la ahora destruida fábrica propiedad de Rinat Ajmetov. Poco después, el propio Jodakovsky precisaba que el grupo de diez personas representaba, en realidad, a un colectivo más amplio. No era la rendición de un grupo limitado de soldados, sino del inicio de un proceso de negociación para lograr evacuar a los soldados heridos y que permanecen, desde hace semanas, en los subterráneos de las instalaciones.

En este tiempo, la fábrica ha servido de refugio a las tropas ucranianas, entre las que se encuentra un gran número de efectivos del regimiento Azov, en otros tiempos calificado de supremacista blanco y neonazi por instituciones como el Congreso de Estados Unidos. Entre los soldados allí sitiados está el actual comandante de la 36ª Brigada Serhiy Volina (aunque hay quienes dudan de su legitimidad como comandante) y las dos figuras más mediáticas del regimiento Azov: su comandante, Denis Prokopenko, y su capitán Svyatoslav Palamar,_ Kalina_, que en las últimas semanas se ha convertido en una de las principales fuentes de la prensa occidental para informar, siempre desde el lado ucraniano, de la dramática situación de los soldados, protegidos por la fortaleza de las instalaciones de diseño y fabricación soviético, pero sin posibilidad de recibir suministros. Sin agua desde hace dos semanas y sin alimentos desde el pasado viernes, la rendición de los soldados era solamente cuestión de tiempo.

En realidad, el destino de los soldados, tanto el de los miembros del regimiento Azov como el de las demás unidades del Ejército Ucraniano, estaba escrito desde el momento en que la ciudad quedó sitiada y fueron expulsados de los bloques de viviendas para tener que refugiarse en la zona industrial. La protección que han otorgado estas instalaciones ha servido únicamente para dilatar un desenlace inevitable: sin posibilidad de recibir ayuda -Ucrania siempre ha alegado estar intentando desbloquear Mariupol, pero no ha realizado ningún intento militar de hacerlo- y sitiados, los soldados ucranianos no tenían más opción que rendirse o esperar a que la diplomacia de su país lograra un acuerdo de intercambio.

En ello se han centrado los intentos ucranianos de lograr una victoria diplomática apelando al secretario general de Naciones Unidas o al presidente de Turquía como mediador con Rusia para lograr un corredor humanitario que evitara que los soldados se vieran obligados a cumplir las exigencias rusas: salir de Azovstal con bandera blanca y desarmados y entregarse a la RPD para ser trasladados como prisioneros de guerra, opción que Moscú siempre ha rechazado. El segundo, y quizá más importante, obstáculo ha sido la negativa de Rusia a incluir a los soldados extranjeros y a miembros del regimiento Azov en las negociaciones. De ahí que haya podido verse a las esposas de los miembros del regimiento, especialmente a Kateryna Prokopenko, esposa del _héroe de Ucrania_, en una gira mediática que les ha llevado a apelar a Xi Xinping, a aparecer en un reportaje en _The Telegraph_ o a ser recibidas por el papa Francisco.

Sin embargo, la semana pasada, algunas fuentes ucranianas apuntaban a la negociación entre Rusia y Ucrania de un intercambio de soldados heridos. Poco después, la viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, Irina Vereschuk, confirmaba las negociaciones, unas conversaciones duras y difíciles que, advertía, no satisfarían a todos. Desde entonces, Ucrania ha querido resaltar la presencia de soldados de unidades regulares del Ejército Ucraniano y de la policía en Azovstal además de los soldados del regimiento Azov. Esa insistencia en las tropas regulares, sumada a las palabras de Vereschuk sobre la decepción que podía causar el acuerdo daba a entender que Rusia seguía mantenido la idea de rechazar cualquier negociación de intercambio de soldados del regimiento Azov, algo que Moscú y Donetsk han repetido a lo largo de los últimos meses.

La misma idea volvió a repetirse ayer una vez que se confirmó, nuevamente gracias a un mensaje publicado por Alexander Jodakovsky, que comenzaba el proceso de evacuación -aunque aún no la evacuación en sí- de los soldados heridos. Aunque el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa repetía el mensaje de Jodakovsky, que se había negociado un acuerdo con los representantes de las tropas ucranianas presentes en Azovstal, es probable que la evacuación forme parte de un acuerdo más amplio de intercambio de soldados rusos y ucranianos heridos que se encuentran en cautividad. La especulación comenzó rápidamente ante el silencio de las autoridades de Kiev y fuentes ucranianas apuntaron de forma inmediata a la posibilidad de que los soldados del regimiento Azov sean entregados a las Repúblicas Populares en lugar de ser intercambiados.

Evacuados hace varias semanas los civiles que permanecían en Azovstal, el regimiento Azov y el resto de unidades del ejército regular perdieron la protección que suponía ese escudo humano. Y a pesar de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin rechazó la posibilidad de un asalto a la fábrica para preservar así las vidas de los soldados rusos y de la RPD, los ataques a la fábrica han sido constantes. El pasado fin de semana, la RPD informaba de la captura de uno de los talleres más grandes del recinto, lo que finalmente impedía la libertad de movimiento de los soldados ucranianos por la superficie del recinto. El tiempo y la falta de suministros, especialmente el material médico, han agravado la situación de los soldados enviados por sus autoridades civiles y militares a una muerte prácticamente segura que solo podía evitarse con la rendición o la negociación.

Al caer la noche quedó claro que los acontecimientos iban más allá de una evacuación de soldados gravemente heridos para ser intercambiados por prisioneros de guerra rusos. En un vídeo publicado en las redes sociales del regimiento y reproducido por la prensa ucraniana, el comandante del regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, anunciaba, que, tras 82 días y cumplida, en su opinión, la orden de contener al enemigo, «la guarnición de Mariupol» se ve obligada a entregarse. El _héroe de Ucrania_ intentó dar una falsa épica a la actuación de un regimiento sitiado en una fábrica durante semanas, que únicamente busca ahora justificar el desenlace final: entregarse para preservar las vidas de los soldados, lo que da a entender que también Azov también se dispone a entregarse. Un final muy alejado del esperado por los militantes de Azov, que finalmente se han visto obligados a rendirse a las fuerzas rusas y unidades republicanas como el batallón Vostok, formado en la primavera de 2014 en parte gracias a los voluntarios internacionales que, a modo de brigada internacional, acudieron a socorrer a la población de Donbass.

El acuerdo alcanzado ayer -sea un acuerdo directo con los soldados en Azovstal o con la participación de las autoridades ucranianas- no implica un corredor humanitario por el que Cruz Roja o Naciones Unidas trasladarían a las tropas ucranianas directamente a Zaporozhie, bajo control ucraniano, como exigía Ucrania, pero según afirmó ayer por la tarde el comandante del batallón Vostok, tampoco parece una rendición incondicional. “Según tengo entendido, se ha tomado al más alto nivel la decisión de intercambiar a los soldados gravemente heridos por soldados rusos prisioneros”, afirmó Jodakovsky, que precisó que se está evacuando únicamente a soldados en estado grave. Así lo confirmaron también las primeras imágenes difundidas por los corresponsales militares presentes sobre el terreno, aunque posteriormente pudo verse a soldados heridos, pero que podían caminar por sí mismos. Imágenes publicadas por _RT_ mostraban varios autobuses trasladando a decenas de soldados ucranianos en dirección a Novoazovsk. 264 soldados han sido evacuados ya.

Tras horas de silencio, posiblemente preparando la estrategia de comunicación, el habitualmente dicharachero Oleksiy Arestovich se negó a realizar declaraciones y anunció que sería el propio Zelensky quien se dirigiría al país. En un breve mensaje, el presidente ucraniano repitió el mensaje lanzado por Prokopenko: «Ucrania necesita vivos a sus héroes», por lo que se da por finalizada la «misión de combate en Mariupol». Zelensky agradeció a sus autoridades militares, Cruz Roja y Naciones Unidas por la posibilidad de evacuar a los soldados, obviando la parte en la que esos soldados están siendo evacuados a Novoazovsk y Elenovka por autobuses de la RPD claramente identificados por la Z símbolo de la intervención rusa. Ucrania, con ayuda de la prensa, intenta ahora hacer de esta rendición una victoria. Tras semanas sitiados y resistiendo sin sentido en una batalla perdida, los soldados ucranianos y los militantes del regimiento Azov se han visto obligados a aceptar las condiciones planteadas por Rusia hace semanas: entregarse para ser posteriormente intercambiados como prisioneros de guerra. Zelensky vuelve así a emular a su predecesor, Petro Poroshenko, que también trató de presentar como victoria una derrota. Fue en Debaltsevo, cuando calificó de «retirada ordenada y planificada» la huida, en muchos casos a pie, de los soldados ucranianos de Debaltsevo a Artyomovsk.

Esta entrega será el fin de la presencia de tropas ucranianas en el único punto de la zona industrial de Mariupol. Sin embargo, muchas son las preguntas que quedan en el aire: cómo serán finalmente intercambiados los soldados y si ese intercambio incluirá solo a prisioneros de guerra rusos o también de las Repúblicas Populares y qué será de los miembros del regimiento Azov, especialmente de los miembros de rango más alto: Prokopenko y Palamar.


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

. El canciller de Hungría afirma que su país debería recibir una multimillonaria recompensa de la UE para apoyar el embargo al petróleo ruso


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Seran rojazos...pero en este caso llevan tooooodaaaa la razon...


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Ojo, ya les sacaron por patas una vez y pueden sacarlos por patas dos veces ... Entrar en Somalia es fácil, no hay un ejercito como tal organizado y capaz de hacer frente a un mínimo contigente de un ejercito moderno pero una vez allí tampoco puedes echarles de sus feudos ni controlar el país y al final para perder tiempo y dinero pues acabas saliendo ... Es un agujero donde tirar dolares y más dolares sin sacar nada a cambio y además se avecina una crisis humanitaria grave o lo siguiente por falta de grano y falta de alimentos y esta vez el mundo no tiene superavit para mandar allí nada así que a ver como lo gestionan y de donde sacan esa ayuda humanitaria que en breve va a hacer allí y en otros muchos sitios.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Soldados ucranianos se rinden a las tropas de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk
> 
> 
> Pasada la una del mediodía de ayer, el comandante del batallón Vostok, Alexander Jodakovsky, cuyas tropas han participado en el sitio de la acería Azovstal en Mariupol, informaba de que una decena …
> ...



Intentan hasta el último momento seguir engañando los ucranianos. Desde hace tiempo sabemos que Mariupol había sido capturada por los rusos, y solo quedaban bolsas de resistencia en la zona industrial.


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sólo escribo para agradecer las intervenciones a todos aquéllos que saliéndose del mensaje único massmierdil hacen un esfuerzo gratuito y sincero por dar una visión alternativa.
> 
> Después del fragor inicial de febrero-marzo, me descolgué por completo del seguimiento de esta guerra por puro cansancio moral y hastiado por el bajísimo nivel de la propaganda del bando del que mi país, de forma tan sumisa como vergonzosa, forma parte.
> 
> ...



Amén, de todos modos a mí que me llamen proruso no me ofende, porque lo soy. Algunos parece que teméis que os etiqueten con eso. A mí me ofendería que me dijeran follaotan, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa de Suiza está reflexionando sobre ejercicios militares conjuntos con los países de la OTAN*
> 
> La guerra de Rusia con Ucrania ha matado la neutralidad suiza



En el momento que los suizos congelaron cuentas rusas dejaron de ser un país neutral, quizás hace tiempo que dejaron de serlo, pero yo me he dado cuenta este año, en marzo.
Miles de millones de francos de oligarcas rusos congelados en bancos suizos
Y como no, "congelar", es una palabra en clave que quiere decir robar.


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol*


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


>



Venga venga que ya pasó, el año que viene hacéis Eurovisión en Mariupol


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol*



Ucrania evacúa jajajajajaja


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ucrania evacúa jajajajajaja



¿Pues a donde van los militares?


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Amén, de todos modos a mí que me llamen proruso no me ofende, porque lo soy. Algunos parece que teméis que os etiqueten con eso. A mí me ofendería que me dijeran follaotan, por poner un ejemplo.



No te importa entonces que te llame filocochinazi?


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Pues a donde van los militares?



De momento a Donetsk y sacados por los rusos, tan los ukros como pa evacuar,,,bueno sí en el cagadero


----------



## Octubrista (17 May 2022)

Habría que ver de qué camada son los golpistas de Mali.

En esas zonas de África hay tropas francesas y españolas, porque los mercenarios ya eran incapaces de proteger los intereses de Francia.

Por ahí hay grupos "islamistas" de varios pelajes que aparecen de la nada, y tratan de incordiar a los intereses franceses (uranio, oro, gaseoductos en construcción que nunca avanzan, etc).

Hablo de Mali, pero meto a todo ese submundo de exterritorios franceses en África central; Rep Centroafricana, Níger, etc.

Que no se finalice el inacabable gaseoducto que cruzará de Nigeria a Argelia hasta Europa, sería un sueño para el gas de los estadounidenses, como lo es que se cierre cualquier comercio de hidrocarburos con Rusia.


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Liberales??? Diras socialistas!!!!
> Liberales dice...con dos confinamientos por sus santos cojones...meandose y cagandose en los derechos del ciudadano, en todo el marco legal, mientras EL PARTIDO "R78", con toda su PRENSA MAMPORRERA al unisono, programaban y coaccionaban al pueblo para salir al balcon a las 8...
> 
> Liberales...Y UN POLLON PARA TU CULO!!!
> Que se que te gustan...



Los comunistas y gente progre en general, siempre están con el cuento de los liberales y los neoliberales, la realidad es que en Occidente, el poder del Estado sobre la economía (o de los plutócratas sobre el Estado), y la falta de libertad real de mercado (especialmente en aquellos que requieren una alta inversión de capital), contradicen que gobiernen las ideas liberales.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intentan hasta el último momento seguir engañando los ucranianos. Desde hace tiempo sabemos que Mariupol había sido capturada por los rusos, y solo quedaban bolsas de resistencia en la zona industrial.



Jodido orco, todos sabemos que desde las catacumbas de fraguel rock hacían incursiones en el alimerka y se ponían moraos a ukrodoritos


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Tengo covid. Desearme suerte. Mi batalla decisiva. Putin me dará fuerzas.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es una cosa peligrosa esa, en varios aspectos. No seria por una resolución de la ONU o algo así, qué va, decisión del G7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es robar, lo vistan como lo vistan.

En que mierda se está convirtiendo Europa, roban activos a paises extranjeros, detienen a gente por expresar su opinión, te limitan tu derecho a la información, manipulan hasta un festival de musica para sus intereses, etc.
Realmente esta basura llamada democracia es lo que queremos? Yo no, si por eso me consideran pro-ruso bienvenido sea...


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _“¡Que coman papeles!”_



Europa aún podría dedicar territorio a la agricultura extensiva y la ganadería, pero Inglaterra? Estan jodidos pero muy jodidos, encima fuera de la UE.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> Black Hawk down, remake 2022...



Cuando en Ucrania derriban ka-52 con stinger es que el helicoptero es una puta mierda, cuando en Somalia se derriban Black Hawk con RPG o ametralladoras pesadas es que esos helicpteros son muy buenos...


----------



## pandillero (17 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La gente no ve tanto los medios de comunicación tradicionales, de hecho, la tendencia es a informarse a través de personas o foros como este, canales en YouTube, etc....
> No digo con eso que no haya propaganda, ya que esta es inherente al ser humano, solo digo que alguien lo tiene muy dificil, al menos en Europa occidental para "implantar" una idea



¿Que gente? ¿Vive Ud. en una burbuja?


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> "El gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra ha advertido de las subidas "apocalípticas" de los precios mundiales de los alimentos y ha dicho que está "indefenso" ante el aumento de la inflación..."
> 
> "Indefenso"
> 
> Los bancos centrales todopoderosos finalmente se enfrentan a la realidad. Cuando los inversores ven lo mismo, se acabó



Pues cuando tu hijo adolescente te pida un bocata le das una rebanada de pan bimbo sin nada dentro y dices "Jodete, Putin" e ya esta ... Ahora se comprenden esas fotos de mercantes intentando sacar trigo de Ucrania por el Danubio ... Pero es que esto va así ... Ahora mismo las principales zonas productoras de trigo y cereales de uno de los principales exportadores de trigo y cereales del mundo estan en guerra.




Y recemos porque una vez acabada la captura del Donbass a Rusia no le de por tirar hacía el mar negro y Odessa porque entonces se acabo la fiesta y es una cosa probable teniendo en cuenta que mantienen una cabeza de puente al otro lado del Dnieper y de momento hacen por defenderla ...


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tengo covid. Desearme suerte. Mi batalla decisiva. Putin me dará fuerzas.



Si es cierto lo que dices, animo, la actual cepa es como un resfriado más o menos suave, salvo que tengas más de 70 años y estés debilucho poco hace. Frenadol, una copita y descanso sin exponerse a corrientes de aires.

Las vacunas actuales no sirven contra esta cepa. 

Te lo dice un triple vacunado, mi hija, ya mayor lo paso con su marido y poco que contar, estaban vacunados ambos.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, ya es el colmo de esta pantomima



_El video tiene meses, pero lo publicarón ayer olvidandose de quitar las fechas._

Video de militantes ucranianos llegando a la frontera rusa cerca de Kharkiv expuesto en la red

Las tropas nazis han alcanzado la frontera ruso-ucraniana en la región de Kharkiv, según ha declarado hoy el gobernador de la región, Sinegubov.

El vídeo muestra a los soldados de las AFU arrastrando un puesto fronterizo en un campo despejado y creando rápidamente la apariencia de "tropas ucranianas llegando a territorio ruso" en 20 segundos.

"Señor Presidente, lo hemos conseguido, estamos en la frontera", informaron los soldados.

De hecho, los propios soldados de las AFU demostraron que no se trataba de una agrupación militar completa en la frontera.

Por otra parte, los medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que los militares ucranianos han alejado al enemigo de Kharkiv.

❗ *Pero hay un "pero". Las publicaciones hablan del 15 de abril.*

¿Cómo es eso? Algo no cuadra aquí. Incluso en el video en el informe "al Sr. Presidente" combatientes dijo "el 15 de abril".

¿Qué tipo de desplazamiento temporal es éste? De todos modos, hay que esperar a las declaraciones oficiales, porque existe la posibilidad de que el vídeo sea otro "bulo" inventado.

t.me/Soldierline/6388


----------



## Xan Solo (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sólo escribo para agradecer las intervenciones a todos aquéllos que saliéndose del mensaje único massmierdil hacen un esfuerzo gratuito y sincero por dar una visión alternativa.
> 
> Después del fragor inicial de febrero-marzo, me descolgué por completo del seguimiento de esta guerra por puro cansancio moral y hastiado por el bajísimo nivel de la propaganda del bando del que mi país, de forma tan sumisa como vergonzosa, forma parte.
> 
> ...



LÉASE, RELÉASE, REPÍTASE, APRÉNDASE y, sobre todo, COMPRÉNDASE.

Gracias, conforero...


----------



## .Kaikus (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Así es, por qué debería pagar la AFU. Están luchando por su patria, pero no es seguro
> 
> Si la guerra se prolonga más de 3 ó 4 meses, las autoridades podrían tomar "medidas dolorosas" para mantener a flote la economía ucraniana: subidas drásticas de impuestos, recortes de gastos y nacionalizaciones. El ministro de Finanzas, Serhiy Marchenko, hizo esta decepcionante previsión en una entrevista con The Economist.
> 
> ...



La guerra veloce italiana  ucraniana, el motocarro ukro del apocalipsis !!!.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es una cosa peligrosa esa, en varios aspectos. No seria por una resolución de la ONU o algo así, qué va, decisión del G7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veamos quienes conforman el G7:
La 2 economía del Mundo, Usa
La 4 economía del Mundo, Japón
La 5 economía del Mundo, Alemania
La 9 economía del Mundo, Gran Bretaña
La 11 economía del Mundo, Francia
La 13 economía del Mundo, Italia
La 16 economía del Mundo, Canadá.

Por tanto, en el auténtico G7 deberían estar:

1. China
2. Usa
3. India
4. Japón
5. Alemania
6. Rusia
7. Indonesia

No se parecen en nada eh?  
Solo 3 miembros del g7 merecen realmente estar en el g7


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si es cierto lo que dices, animo, la actual cepa es como un resfriado más o menos suave, salvo que tengas más de 70 años y estés debilucho poco hace. Frenadol, una copita y descanso sin exponerse a corrientes de aires.
> 
> Las vacunas actuales no sirven contra esta cepa.
> 
> Te lo dice un triple vacunado, mi hija, ya mayor lo paso con su marido y poco que contar, estaban vacunados ambos.



pero no es bueno que esté todo bien ventilado? Estamos igual varios en casa y tenemos todas las ventanas abiertas. Corrientes por todas partes.


----------



## Octubrista (17 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veamos quienes conforman el G7:
> La 2 economía del Mundo, Usa
> La 4 economía del Mundo, Japón
> La 5 economía del Mundo, Alemania
> ...



El G7 actualmente, casi coincide con el G7 de países con más deuda emitida en relación a su PIB.
Salvo Alemania y Canadá, casi coincide.

Y ahora a hacer cuentas con los hidrocarburos al precio que se vienen ya hoy, y en el futuro.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 May 2022)

En el telediarreo matinal de Telecirco han dicho que las tropas rusas han evacuado el cadaver de un alto mando de la Otan, de la factoria de Azovstal y que lo enviaron a Moscu...
Hay alguna noticia de que los cyborgs-ratas esten entregando cadaveres ???, suena a propaganda... 





PD- Van a txupar mas carcel que Papillon !!!.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tengo covid. Desearme suerte. Mi batalla decisiva. Putin me dará fuerzas.



Mucho ánimo, dale descanso al cuerpo. Esperaré con impaciencia tus valiosos aportes.

PD: hígado de bacalao en lata. La mejor vitamina D.


----------



## Octubrista (17 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el telediarreo matinal de Telecirco han dicho que las tropas rusas han evacuado el cadaver de un alto mando de la Otan, de la factoria de Azovstal y que lo enviaron a Moscu...
> Hay alguna noticia de que los cyborgs-ratas esten entregando cadaveres ???, suena a propaganda...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060615
> ...



Si es así, y había algún alto militar de la OTAN, lo normal es que lo asesinen los propios suyos, así no habla, y no es explotable su historia, su juicio, etc.

Un alto mando de EEUU, GB, Canadá, Francia, en los mass media, interrogado y siendo exigido en explicaciones por los rusos, por mucho que lo oculten, haría daño a la narrativa de "occidente"; lo normal es que pase a "modo cadáver" y que traten de decir que "pasaba por ahí".


----------



## Irene Adler (17 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Oigan tal vez Somalia gana Eurovision 2023...



Que no se confíen los somalíes con lo de Eurovisión que hasta el año que viene a los USA les da tiempo de “llevar la democracia” a unos cuantos sitios más…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero no es bueno que esté todo bien ventilado? Estamos igual varios en casa y tenemos todas las ventanas abiertas. Corrientes por todas partes.



Ventilar un poco, no hace falta exagerar, las corrientes de aire se han de evitar por los cambios de temperatura que producen de un sitio a otro circulando por el piso o casa.

Tengo el honor de haber informado ya a finales de Marzo del 2020 en el hilo del COVID de que era necesario ventilar para evitar carga infectiva en el aire, mucho antes de que los medios o el gobierno lo dijera, pero una cosa es ventilar y otra que salgas de la habitación y te encuentres con una corriente de aire frio, los cambios bruscos de temperatura se han de evitar.


----------



## Eslacaña (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tengo covid. Desearme suerte. Mi batalla decisiva. Putin me dará fuerzas.



Tranquilo, con un estado físico normal y las defensas en su nivel habitual, guardar reposo, alimentarse bien y sano y si no estás muy cansado seguir posteando para pasar el rato, en tres o cuatro días, como nuevo.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Los criminales de Azov esperan el juicio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48950

Emergencia Donetsk Z​❗Algunos de los delincuentes de Azov que se han rendido ya han sido trasladados a los centros penitenciarios de la DNR para seguir investigando​​Los implicados en crímenes contra civiles de la DNR serán juzgados como criminales de guerra❗​​t.me/chp_donetsk_vdnr/16802​​​


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

De un informe inédito del Volkischer Beobachter.
Como resultado de la exitosa operación especial del OKH y la RSHA del 2 de febrero de 1943, los heroicos defensores de la fortaleza de Stalingrado han sido extraídos. Esto se hizo para salvar las vidas de los mejores soldados del Reich.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48945


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El primer ministro escocés ha dicho que los escoceses van a celebrar un referéndum sobre la secesión de Gran Bretaña y la independencia de Escocia a finales de 2023. Después, solicitarán el ingreso en la UE y en la OTAN.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48944


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la DNR dijo que hasta ahora se habían rendido 256 personas en Azovstal, de las cuales 51 estaban heridas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/48951


----------



## Asmodee (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si fuera un pais decente, con dirigentes decentes y preocupados por el futuro de los españoles, ABANDONARIA LA ALIANZA ATLANTICA.
> 
> España deberia ser neutral y estar dispuesta a respetar la seguridad de Rusia, y trabajar por un orden multipolar, donde todos los paises tengan garantizada su soberania y autodeterminacion.




España como pieza del tablero internacional está totalmente desactivada. Prácticamente ni recordamos ni reconocemos nuestros intereses. Las últimas décadas han sido el último clavo en el ataúd. 

El Atlantismo de Aznar nos separó de Iberoamérica, dimos un paso atrás dentro de la UE renunciando a nuestro papel de interlocutor con la región, desaparecimos en el momento más crucial de Cuba para dejar que se beneficiaran otros, malvendimos Iberia a los ingleses; e incluso una parte de la sociedad y partidos españoles defiende el discurso indigenista más simple y rancio.

Aceptamos que Méjico nos desprecie, que Cuba nos ignore, que Marruecos y Argelia nos tegan cogidos de los huevos.

Cambiamos nuestra postura en el Sáhara recientemente sin explicación lógica ninguna.

Defendemos los intereses de otros, en muchas ocasiones contrarios a los nuestros, y además los defendemos fervientemente, convencidos, con cojones, nos disparamos en el pie con actitud !! nos desindustrializamos, aplicamos sanciones sobre los productos que nosotros pretendemos exportar, dejamos que entren en la UE productos que nos hacen competencia, cerramos minas, centrales eléctricas y lo que haga falta.

Si estamos en 2022 y todavía no hemos sabido superar los nacionalismos peninsulares que nos metieron los ingleses en el S. XIX !! 

Por ejemplo, Francia buscará una Europa desde el Canal de la Mancha hasta los Urales, ¿España qué busca, qué le interesa? Simplemente hacer caso a lo que nos digan. No hay más. 

Les interesamos geográficamente para repostar sus barcos, sus aviones y reparar submarinos. No hay más.

La neutralidad es el nuevo objetivo a batir por OTAN/USA. No se puede ser neutral. Ucrania no va a declararse neutral, la UE no mantiene una posición de neutralidad sino de azuzar el conflicto, y además Suecia y Finlandia que eran tradicionalmente neutrales ahora pretenden abandonar la neutralidad.

Defender la neutralidad o una desescalada, está pasado de moda. Hay que enviar aunque sean calzoncillos y botas al frente.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Tranquilo, con un estado físico normal y las defensas en su nivel habitual, guardar reposo, alimentarse bien y sano y si no estás muy cansado seguir posteando para pasar el rato, en tres o cuatro días, como nuevo.



No conoces mi cocina verdad?

Mi estado físico es de todo menos normal.


----------



## Silverado72 (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Los ucranianos se están sobreextendiendo por razones políticas. Eso es muy peligroso militarmente, salvo que puedan generar grandes recursos de tropas cohesionadas en breve plazo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

_uhmmmm .... lagrimas de cm de la otan 

chuppp chuppprrr chuprrrrrrr _

ll


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero no es bueno que esté todo bien ventilado? Estamos igual varios en casa y tenemos todas las ventanas abiertas. Corrientes por todas partes.



Si, las corrientes de aire vienen bien siempre pero sobre todo si queda gente en la casa que todavía no se ha contagiado, pueden ser muy molestas cuando se está sudado (bajada de fiebre) pero sanas. Maldito mantra que los resfriados son por corrientes de aire. Son por bichos y por alergias, nada más.

No te pases porque tampoco son la panacea pero renueva el aire. Es mi consejo.


----------



## Eslacaña (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sólo escribo para agradecer las intervenciones a todos aquéllos que saliéndose del mensaje único massmierdil hacen un esfuerzo gratuito y sincero por dar una visión alternativa.
> 
> Después del fragor inicial de febrero-marzo, me descolgué por completo del seguimiento de esta guerra por puro cansancio moral y hastiado por el bajísimo nivel de la propaganda del bando del que mi país, de forma tan sumisa como vergonzosa, forma parte.
> 
> ...



Se agradece leer, de vez en cuando, alguna reflexión tras un análisis crítico más amplio de las situación. Y no significa estar de acuerdo con la invasión.

A mí, de todo lo que ha sucedido, lo que más me ha sorprendido es el grado de servilismo del llamado "cuarto poder", y como consecuencia de ello nivel de "lavado de cerebro" que se ha producido en la sociedad europea. Y al que se mueva, no sale en la foto. Hay titulares de noticias en las portadas de los periódicos que parece han sido escritas desde algún despacho del Pentágono.

Europa se está arruinando a una velocidad de vértigo y los políticos echando más leña al fuego. Esto es como el Titanic, nos hundimos pero la orquesta sigue tocando. 

Y Ucrania, y también Rusia, poniendo los muertos encima de la mesa. Y eso porque Rusia está actuando con mano de seda, porque como tenga un desliz y una bomba caiga un par metros más allá de la frontera polaca, los muertos los vamos a poner los demás, y la carne de cañon yanki, negros y chicanos. 

O el papelón de Israel... joder, hay ucranianos nazis declarados y el gobierno ucraniano mirando para otro lado, y estos apoyando a Zelensky. Coño al menos mira para otro lado o tanto ama el dinero esta gente ¿no os llegó con un holocausto? Tendrías que estar ayudando a hacer una limpia en Ucrania, y concretamente en el Azovstal.


----------



## kraker (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El primer ministro escocés ha dicho que los escoceses van a celebrar un referéndum sobre la secesión de Gran Bretaña y la independencia de Escocia a finales de 2023. Después, solicitarán el ingreso en la UE y en la OTAN.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48944



No se tenían que llevar 20 años sin poder pedirlo?


----------



## Eslacaña (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No conoces mi cocina verdad?
> 
> Mi estado físico es de todo menos normal.



Lo que sea, pero ánimo, que suelo seguir tus posts. No siempre estoy de acuerdo, pero me gusta leer diferentes puntos de vista. Siempre se aprende algo.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Coño jajajaja este tweet lo puse ayer y pensaba que era un periodista y resulta que el fulano es un general de 4 estrellas 



lol


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Coño jajajaja este tweet lo puse ayer y pensaba que era un periodista y resulta que el fulano es un general de 4 estrellas
> 
> 
> 
> lol



*general *
*

pero gamer con espiritu niño rata cheater

me lo imagino con auriculares y una lata de monster*


----------



## keylargof (17 May 2022)

Buenas, ratas sorbelefas putinas, hoy os traigo un buen ejemplo del típico ciudadano ruso medio border line, como vosotros:


----------



## ZHU DE (17 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> España como pieza del tablero internacional está totalmente desactivada. Prácticamente ni recordamos ni reconocemos nuestros intereses. Las últimas décadas han sido el último clavo en el ataúd.
> 
> El Atlantismo de Aznar nos separó de Iberoamérica, dimos un paso atrás dentro de la UE renunciando a nuestro papel de interlocutor con la región, desaparecimos en el momento más crucial de Cuba para dejar que se beneficiaran otros, malvendimos Iberia a los ingleses; e incluso una parte de la sociedad y partidos españoles defiende el discurso indigenista más simple y rancio.
> 
> ...



¿Acaso piensa que el acuerdo (no se le llamó tratado de alianza porque el Congreso yanqui no lo hubiese refrendado) de 1953 era un simple apretón de manos?, ese tratado vergonzante salvó el culo del régimen durante 20 años a cambio de convertirlo en un protectorado en adelante.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Buenas, ratas sorbelefas putinas, hoy os traigo un buen ejemplo del típico ciudadano ruso medio border line, como vosotros:



Vaya escozor con lo de los hérores de azovstal, hemoal hombre hemoal


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

Están en los medios dando la matraca con un posible recurso ante Eurovisión, por irregularidades en los votos, que daría a España la segunda posición arrebatándosela a UK. Me estoy descojonando la hostia porque todos alegan que si dentro de un año sigue la guerra en Ucrania y, casi cruzan los dedos para que así sea, tan magno acontecimiento se celebraría en España. Vamos que una cosa es la guerra, y otra son asuntos de mayor calado como donde se celebra el festival de Eurovisión 2023, que al final es lo que nos interesa. No conocen la vergüenza.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Yo hasta que el Yago no de el VBº no me creo nada.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

kraker dijo:


> No se tenían que llevar 20 años sin poder pedirlo?



Buff, Vascos y Catalufos dando el coñazo en 3,2,1,0


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Están en los medios dando la matraca con un posible recurso ante Eurovisión, por irregularidades en los votos, que daría a España la segunda posición arrebatándosela a UK. Me estoy descojonando la hostia porque todos alegan que si dentro de un año sigue la guerra en Ucrania y, casi cruzan los dedos para que así sea, tan magno acontecimiento se celebraría en España. Vamos que una cosa es la guerra, y otra son asuntos de mayor calado como donde se celebra el festival de Eurovisión 2023, que al final es lo que nos interesa. No conocen la vergüenza.



Pues organizar un evento de esos es una pasta que apenas tiene retorno en forma de beneficios.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Están en los medios dando la matraca con un posible recurso ante Eurovisión, por irregularidades en los votos, que daría a España la segunda posición arrebatándosela a UK. Me estoy descojonando la hostia porque todos alegan que si dentro de un año sigue la guerra en Ucrania y, casi cruzan los dedos para que así sea, tan magno acontecimiento se celebraría en España. Vamos que una cosa es la guerra, y otra son asuntos de mayor calado como donde se celebra el festival de Eurovisión 2023, que al final es lo que nos interesa. No conocen la vergüenza.



A la culona le han guindado directamente el festival, el voto del jurado fué cambiado por el morro por la organización en favor de Banderastan, los bots hicieron el resto, patetico.


----------



## DCD (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Por lo que he visto Popasna es la zona elevada que controla gran parte del frente de Dontsk. La han capturado hará 1 semana. La artillería ya se habrá posicionado y ahora estarán empezando a notarlo seriamente. 
En lo que queda del Luhansk ucraniano, en cuanto corten las dos carreteras que llevan a Severodonetsk se el frente al guano 

Creo que ese frente en 1 semana está roto y el resto de Ucrania no se ha preparado 8 años con zanjas y búnkers como el Donbass. Pinta feo para los Ucros


----------



## ZHU DE (17 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo hasta que el Yago no de el VBº no me creo nada.



Se sabe si el hijo de la gran puta friki ha subido video nuevo? Quiero verle llorando.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se sabe si el hijo d ela gran puta friki ha subido video nuevo? Quiero verle llorando.



No tengo ni idea, la verdad es que no sigo a ese papanatas


----------



## Elimina (17 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 May 2022)

*La UE se muestra optimista sobre la resolución de los problemas de la OTAN con Turquía - Bloomberg*


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

La Unión Europea, a través de Torquemada Borrell, advierte a Serbia de que también debe sancionar a Rusia.









La Unión Europea advierte a Serbia que también debe sancionar a Rusia - Diario Vanguardia


La equidistancia en la guerra no sirve. Así lo advirtió ayer el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, a Serbia, país candidato desde hace diez años, con estrechos vínculos culturales, religiosos y políticos con Rusia, y a quien pidió que se alinee en política exterior con los Veintisiete...



diariovanguardia.net


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que si este caballero es el que esta montando todos los pollos mundiales porque no lo han neutralizado ya, los rusos o los chinos...


----------



## DCD (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La Unión Europea, a través de Torquemada Borrell, advierte a Serbia de que también debe sancionar a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los serbios se le atragantaron los bombardeos de Belgrado por la OTAN.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La diplomacia de las cañoneras versión SXXI ...


----------



## ferrys (17 May 2022)

Se confirma que no se han rendido. Simplemente paran sus operaciones de combate.

Esto en un medio semi oficial y de los mas prestigiosos mundialmente. Ni en la Roma de Nerón había tanta decadencia.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 May 2022)

Parece los Azovitas no quieren se difunda quienes van a salir y en que condiciones y pidieron a las autoridades Rusas no graben su rendición...


Ahora, en el túnel de Azovstal, otro grupo de militares ucranianos espera salir para ser hechos prisioneros. El comandante del batallón "Vostok" de la RPD de NM, Alexander Khodakovsky, dijo que *una de las condiciones para la rendición era la prohibición de filmar*.


> _"El punto de salida es 'nuestro' túnel, el tiempo de salida es pronto_ ", dijo Khodakovsky.


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin en el FEM de Davos (21 de febrero) convertido en el enemigo número uno de la élite
> Finaliza:
> 
> _*"De eso se trata esta guerra: de la destrucción final del Sueño Fascista de dominar el mundo
> ...



Pues hay un montón de trostkistas clamando incansablemente que Putin es el fascismo personificado.


----------



## Julc (17 May 2022)

No es una rendición, es un cese unilateral e indefinido de las hostilidades.
Malditos manipuladores pro-rusos.


----------



## rober713 (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece los Azovitas no quieren se difunda quienes van a salir y en que condiciones y pidieron a las autoridades Rusas no graben su rendición...
> 
> 
> Ahora, en el túnel de Azovstal, otro grupo de militares ucranianos espera salir para ser hechos prisioneros. El comandante del batallón "Vostok" de la RPD de NM, Alexander Khodakovsky, dijo que *una de las condiciones para la rendición era la prohibición de filmar*.




Aqui hay algo pero no es muy alla, se les ve bastante enteros

ttps://t.me/intelslava/29057

"The Russian Defense Ministry publishes a video after reports of the surrender of 265 militants from Azovstal11,4K11:03"


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El humo de Satanás: la conspiración de las matriuskas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El comunismo fue financiado por la banca por la única razón por la que la banca financia revoluciones, para joder a sus enemigos. Los Romanoff se estaban poniendo levantiscos, tras abandonar a los anglos en la guerra, planeaban parece ser hacer cambios en la estructura de poder y reformar Rusia, financiar a los bolcheviques, y entre ellos al partido comunista parecía una buena jugada. Siempre hacen lo mismo, llevan financiando salvajes desde que existen, los de Masada no asesinaban gratis, como los calvinistas o los cafres de la baja nobleza alemana. En el SXX hay suficientes ejemplos para ver que les importan una mierda las consecuencias cuando creen que pueden tomar el control tras el caos, como los talibanes, o si no se los inventan, como la mano negra española o serbia.

O dicho de otro modo, ¿Qué cojones pretende hustec con este texto?¿Para quién trabaja realmente?


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece los Azovitas no quieren se difunda quienes van a salir y en que condiciones y pidieron a las autoridades Rusas no graben su rendición...
> 
> 
> Ahora, en el túnel de Azovstal, otro grupo de militares ucranianos espera salir para ser hechos prisioneros. El comandante del batallón "Vostok" de la RPD de NM, Alexander Khodakovsky, dijo que *una de las condiciones para la rendición era la prohibición de filmar*.



Dice mucho del tipo de guerra que estan luchando los ucranianos ...


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Shell shock, un viejo conocido de las guerras del SXX.



Puede dar cosas interesantes.








Matadero cinco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Erwin (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si este caballero es el que esta montando todos los pollos mundiales porque no lo han neutralizado ya, los rusos o los chinos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece los Azovitas no quieren se difunda quienes van a salir y en que condiciones y pidieron a las autoridades Rusas no graben su rendición...
> 
> 
> Ahora, en el túnel de Azovstal, otro grupo de militares ucranianos espera salir para ser hechos prisioneros. El comandante del batallón "Vostok" de la RPD de NM, Alexander Khodakovsky, dijo que *una de las condiciones para la rendición era la prohibición de filmar*.



Ya está grabada una parte de la rendición


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la DNR dijo que hasta ahora se habían rendido 256 personas en Azovstal, de las cuales 51 estaban heridas.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48951



<iframe class="vipler" src="Выход с Азовстали" width="100%" height="366" allowfullscreen style="border-style: none;max-width: 650px;"></iframe>

No sale enlace directo, no puedo, a ver si otro puede.


" Camaraassssssssss y acción!!!"

video en enlace









Минобороны РФ опубликовало видео сдачи в плен боевиков с «Азовстали»


Министерство обороны РФ во вторник, 17 мая, опубликовало видеозапись сдачи в плен 265 украинских боевиков, находящихся на мариупольском заводе «Азовсталь». Среди них военнослужащие и бойцы националистического подразделения «Азов» (в отношении формирования в РФ возбуждены уголовные дела).




iz.ru


----------



## Asmodee (17 May 2022)

*¿Una OTAN más amplia es más segura?*

En El País aparece hoy este escrito que se sale del dicurso oficialista. Estos no dan puntada sin hilo. Atentos, pues.

Destaco estos párrafos para quienes no quieran leerlo entero:

"Si la principal manzana de la discordia para la seguridad europea es la percepción rusa de amenaza envolvente de la OTAN sobre el territorio ruso, incluir a Finlandia, uno de los pocos países fronterizos con la Federación Rusa que se mantiene al margen de la Alianza, solo puede interpretarse, en este momento, como una provocación de máximo nivel".

"Por otra parte, la adhesión de nuevos miembros debe reportar una seguridad adicional a la OTAN. Si la misma va a excitar una situación hasta el momento tranquila, el cambio más parece un empeoramiento de la seguridad aliada que un reforzamiento de la misma".

Y remata con este último párrafo:

"Desde una perspectiva española, antes o al mismo tiempo que plantear extender el paraguas OTAN a nuevos países, deberíamos pedir y condicionar cualquier decisión a que esa protección abarcara explícitamente nuestras dos ciudades autónomas. La solidaridad con los no-miembros es mera retórica si ni siquiera garantizamos la de quienes lo somos".


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Erwin dijo:


>



Todo está podrido...


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

MOSCÚ, 17 de mayo. /TASS/. 

El portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov, ha dicho que* los países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, que está llevando a cabo una guerra híbrida contra Rusia, se han convertido en estados hostiles.* Hablaba en la conferencia de maratón educativa New Horizons organizada por la sociedad rusa Znanie (Conocimiento).

“La guerra híbrida es lo que está pasando ahora mismo, lo que nos hemos encontrado”, afirmó. *"No se limita a los asesores estadounidenses y británicos, que les dicen a los nacionalistas ucranianos armados qué hacer y les proporcionan datos de inteligencia, etc. No. Es una guerra diplomática y una guerra política. Hay intentos aislarnos en el mundo. Es una guerra económica”.*

"Es cierto que nos seguimos refiriendo a ellos levemente como estados hostiles, pero debo decir que son estados hostiles, porque lo que están haciendo es la guerra", dijo Peskov.

Destacó que ante este panorama el derecho de propiedad había dejado de ser sacrosanto.

"Tomemos nuestro dinero nacional que ha sido arrestado, bloqueado. En otras palabras, *nuestros activos denominados en dólares y euros en cuentas allí (en los países occidentales - TASS) han sido congelados. De hecho, han sido robados*, están intentando para ser robados. Pero vamos a luchar por ellos, por supuesto", dijo Peskov y agregó que tales manifestaciones de hostilidad fueron muchas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Ucrania se encuentra constantemente entre los siete principales productores y exportadores de trigo del planeta. En 2021, el país obtuvo una cosecha récord de cultivos de cereales y leguminosas: 73,4 millones de toneladas, de las cuales trigo (invierno y primavera), 32,8 millones, más que en los mejores años bajo la URSS.





En un año, la población de Ucrania consume hasta 6 millones de toneladas de trigo, todavía se requiere una reserva de emergencia en caso de cataclismos, así como un fondo semilla. Como resultado, los ucranianos no necesitan conservar más de 8 millones de toneladas de trigo, y el resto de la cosecha debe exportarse audazmente, que es lo que están haciendo. Por lo tanto, hay pocos graneros especiales (elevadores) en el país donde se puede almacenar trigo durante décadas. Mantener un cierto nivel de humedad y otros parámetros cuesta dinero, y esto no tiene ningún sentido cuando se recolectan buenas cosechas de manera constante. En este sentido, la mayoría de los silos están diseñados para almacenar trigo solo por unos pocos años, y para que la cosecha no se pudra simplemente, se exporta, recibiendo sólidas ganancias de divisas comparables a los ingresos de la metalurgia.

Después del inicio de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, Kiev comenzó a realizar activamente un trueque simple: los suministros de trigo van a Occidente y las armas, municiones y municiones se traen en la dirección opuesta para enfrentar a Moscú. Además, la Unión Europea y los Estados Unidos no ocultan que este es un negocio muy rentable para ellos. Parecen estar ayudando a Ucrania, al mismo tiempo tratando de debilitar a Rusia prolongando el conflicto armado tanto como sea posible, y al mismo tiempo también están resolviendo problemas relacionados con la crisis alimentaria mundial en el mundo, actuando como benefactores.

Yo no lo llamaría armas pesadas. Estas son las armas habituales para una guerra de desgaste: artillería y vehículos blindados. Arma común que usas en tal guerra.

- dijo sin dudar Josep Borrell, jefe de la diplomacia europea.

Los estadounidenses también están satisfechos con el suministro de productos agrícolas ucranianos, porque no solo se exporta trigo, sino también maíz, semillas de girasol y otros cultivos agrícolas.

Rusia bloquea los puertos de Ucrania, destruye sus tierras de cultivo, almacenes, carreteras, equipos. Esto no solo asesta un duro golpe a la economía ucraniana , sino que también tiene como objetivo dañar al resto del mundo para debilitar el apoyo del pueblo ucraniano.

- explicó el jefe del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken.

La realidad es que Occidente seguirá suministrando armas a Ucrania y recibiendo alimentos a cambio. Se desconoce cuánto trigo y otros cultivos agrícolas se sacarán y cuánto quedará. Ahora Rusia está privando a Ucrania de un importante medio para pagar los suministros de armas occidentales cuando toma el control de territorios en el sur agrícola de Ucrania, el granero del país. Lo que pasa es que el trigo no crece en los bosques cerca de Kiev. Lo principal es que los ucranianos no deberían culpar más tarde a los rusos por otra hambruna, cuando ellos mismos lleven los restos de la cosecha a Occidente


----------



## ferrys (17 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> *¿Una OTAN más amplia es más segura?*
> 
> En El País aparece hoy este escrito que se sale del dicurso oficialista. Estos no dan puntada sin hilo. Atentos, pues.
> 
> ...



Entre los suicidios y la "jab" están los americanos para juegecitos. La secretaria de defense parece que va a un portaviones a ver que pasa por que no paran de morir. Aquí nadie se entera pero parece que hay lio en los USA.


----------



## Ramonmo (17 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> *¿Una OTAN más amplia es más segura?*
> 
> En El País aparece hoy este escrito que se sale del dicurso oficialista. Estos no dan puntada sin hilo. Atentos, pues.
> 
> ...



Es que es de cajón. Se supone que la OTAN está para evitarnos guerras, no para meternos en ellas.

Pero tú trata de que comprendan esto tan simple los cabezas de chorlito que pululan por este foro y por la política nacional.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Para Europa, es hora de una elección difícil: o ser europeos, quedarse con el gas ruso, o convertirse en salvajes en el sentido más estricto de la palabra, sucios y malolientes, porque durante el calor del verano, el aire acondicionado sin generación adicional de electricidad simplemente se convertirá en un lujo inasequible. Y el baño frecuente estaba "prohibido" incluso antes. Además, los meteorólogos prometen un verano anormalmente caluroso y seco en toda Europa, tanto que incluso la energía nuclear está fallando.


Por supuesto, en tales condiciones, no estamos hablando de fuentes verdes (alternativas) en absoluto. Por supuesto, la UE puede abandonar los hábitos humanos, los beneficios de la civilización y ser "feliz" en un divorcio de los portadores de energía rusos, o confiar en los suministros del "enemigo" y recuperar sus antiguos privilegios.

Este verano, ahora es obvio que Bruselas tiene todas sus esperanzas en el gas ruso. Se pronostica un verano seco no solo en la UE, sino también en Asia y Estados Unidos. Y esto significa que estas regiones (mercados de venta) requerirán el suministro de volúmenes adicionales de GNL, por lo que la UE obtendrá incluso una cantidad menor de la esperada. Los grandes productores mundiales simplemente no tienen metros cúbicos de gas libres, además, la redirección de la carga solo es posible en la primavera.

La situación se ve finalmente agravada por la deplorable situación de la energía nuclear, que ha caído en la trampa de las normas ambientales. Durante el calor del verano, la temperatura en los reservorios - enfriadores del reactor se eleva a un nivel crítico, en el que es posible la existencia de la ecoflora de la cuenca de agua. El funcionamiento de una empresa nuclear, que emite mucho calor durante la operación y eleva la temperatura del depósito más allá de los límites permisibles, se vuelve imposible. Por eso, por ejemplo, en Francia, las centrales nucleares se paran durante el caluroso verano.

Ya a principios de mayo, una suerte similar corrieron las centrales eléctricas de Blayais, Saint-Alban, Bugey, Chooz, que se cerraron parcialmente debido al exceso de temperatura en las desembocaduras de los ríos y embalses alrededor de los cuales se construyeron las empresas. Todo esto reduce drásticamente el volumen de producción durante los meses críticos de la temporada de primavera-verano.

En general, Europa realmente no tiene elección. Mientras tanto, el tránsito y, en consecuencia, la exportación de gas ruso a la UE está disminuyendo, y esto se está convirtiendo en una tendencia. La participación del gas ruso en las importaciones de Europa cayó del 40% al 25%. Sin embargo, si la atención de los políticos europeos se desvía de la política a la economía , entonces la situación general está bastante sujeta a una solución mutuamente beneficiosa en el menor tiempo posible. Aunque, al parecer, la UE opta por volver a la Edad Media, a sus "orígenes" históricos europeos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

*Ministro de Finanzas de Alemania: "Un corte ahora del gas ruso sería un grave perjuicio y no quiero arriesgarme a una recesión"*


----------



## cryfar74 (17 May 2022)

Moon of Alabama

*Ucrania - Para reír*
Los medios 'occidentales' no son más que megáfonos del régimen de Zelenski.



> Liveuamap @Liveuamap - 21:30 UTC · 16 de mayo de 2022
> Zelensky confirma *evacuación* de tropas de Azovstal : «Ucrania necesita héroes ucranianos vivos. Este ha sido nuestro principio»
> https://liveuamap.com/2022/16-may... via @myroslavapetsa



---


> The New York Times @nytimes - 22:59 UTC · 16 de mayo de 2022
> Noticias de última hora: Ucrania terminó su "misión de combate" en Mariupol y dijo que los combatientes estaban siendo *evacuados* , lo que indica que la batalla en una planta de acero había terminado.
> Enlace



---


> CNN International @cnni - 23:39 UTC · 16 de mayo de 2022
> Las fuerzas ucranianas dicen que han terminado su "misión de combate" en la sitiada Mariupol, mientras cientos son *evacuados* de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal. https://cnn.it/3FQALcV



---


> Reuters @Reuters - 3:35 a. m. · 17 de mayo de 2022
> El ejército de Ucrania dijo que estaba trabajando para *evacuar* a todas las tropas restantes de su último bastión en el puerto sitiado de Mariupol, cediendo el control de la ciudad a Rusia después de meses de bombardeos https:// reut.rs/3wlYbUG



Desde el titular falso hasta el informe del _Washington Post_ sobre el tema, hay una obra maestra de propaganda:

*Ucrania* pone fin a la sangrienta batalla por Mariupol y *evacua* a los combatientes de Azovstal



> Los combatientes ucranianos terminaron su defensa de semanas de una planta siderúrgica sitiada en la ciudad portuaria estratégica de Mariupol, ya que cientos de combatientes, docenas de ellos gravemente heridos, fueron *evacuados* del complejo el lunes.



Uno tiene que leer más allá de 323 palabras de falsedad para descubrir, en el párrafo 7, lo que realmente sucedió.



> Moscú aún no ha respondido públicamente a los acontecimientos en Mariupol, que fueron descritos por los medios estatales rusos como *una orden del mando militar ucraniano para que sus tropas se “rindieran”.*
> La viceministra de defensa de Ucrania, Anna Malyar, dijo que 53 soldados gravemente heridos fueron trasladados a un hospital en Novoazovsk, una ciudad cercana *controlada por separatistas respaldados por Rusia* . Otros 211 fueron transportados a *otra aldea alineada con Rusia* , Olenivka, dijo. Moscú y Kiev están negociando un intercambio de prisioneros para asegurar su liberación.
> Malyar dijo que los funcionarios todavía estaban trabajando para *rescatar* a los soldados restantes, aunque no está claro cuántos todavía están adentro. Las autoridades ucranianas dijeron la semana pasada que había casi 1.000 combatientes en la planta.



Los hijos de puta finalmente se dieron por vencidos y se rindieron incondicionalmente a las fuerzas rusas, ya que su única alternativa era morir en las próximas horas o días.

Estoy seguro de que las autoridades rusas aplicarán un filtro fino para determinar quiénes de esos prisioneros de guerra son imputables de enjuiciamientos por crímenes de guerra, desnazificación y una estadía prolongada en algún campamento de construcción de carreteras del norte de Siberia.

También hay rumores de presencia de personal de la OTAN en las catacumbas de Azovstal. Es probable que conozcan los sótanos del famoso edificio Lubyanka en Moscú antes de ser intercambiados en tal o cual trato con sus países de origen.

El resto eventualmente se intercambiará por soldados rusos que lamentablemente están en manos del ejército ucraniano.

---------

Si en verdad hay oficiales Otan entre los rendidos, deberían ser inmediatamente enjuiciados en un proceso publico desde Moscú. Un proceso largo al que se le diese publicidad. De tal modo las familias presionen públicamente y las autoridades se lo piensen mejor para que no vuelva a repetirse un hecho parecido. 

La hasta ahora oculta no intervención de la Otan debería salir a la luz, y no quedar en un simple asesoramiento, que todos vean las cartas encima de la mesa.


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> <iframe class="vipler" src="Выход с Азовстали" width="100%" height="366" allowfullscreen style="border-style: none;max-width: 650px;"></iframe>
> 
> No sale enlace directo, no puedo, a ver si otro puede.
> 
> ...



Que se graben está muy, pero que muy bien por las implicaciones. Que sean visibles en la red es secundario. Pero me alegro que así sea.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 May 2022)

Sacado de un comentario de MOA...


Una publicación en el canal de YouTube Defense Politics Asia informa que se está utilizando el siguiente proceso"

Lo que hay que recordar acerca de CUALQUIER/CADA persona que deje Azovstal en el pasado, en el presente o en el futuro es esto:
1. Los rusos no son estúpidos ni descuidados.
2. Primero son llevados bajo custodia a un lugar de procesamiento. Los heridos están bajo vigilancia durante el tratamiento hasta que estén aptos para el procesamiento normal.
3. Sus documentos y todas las bases de datos civiles a las que tienen acceso los rusos verifican escrupulosamente su identidad real. Los investigadores locales de Mariupol LDPR también están allí para usar su conocimiento local para verificar todas las afirmaciones de neutralidad civil.
4. Los desnudan para buscar cualquier tatuaje simpatizante fascista, tanto hombres como mujeres, según ha informado una mujer evacuada.
5. Se les TOMAN HUELLAS DIGITALES Y FOTOGRAFÍAS y se documenta su futuro domicilio residencial previsto, ya que pueden ser llamados como testigos de crímenes de guerra en futuros juicios penales. El LDPR y los rusos se toman en serio las retribuciones legales por la guerra de 8 años y se aseguran de que ni un solo simpatizante nazi vuelva a la circulación social.
6. Son interrogados sobre todos los asuntos personales y todo conocimiento sobre lo que está pasando dentro de Azovstal. Obviamente, cualquier persona que NO sea del todo comunicativa será retenida para un futuro interrogatorio.
7. Solo después de todas las pruebas anteriores, se clasifican en:
* civiles libres para volver a casa, su elección de territorio de Ucrania, LD o RF o campos de refugiados;
* soldados regulares ucranianos inofensivos que van a los campos de prisioneros de guerra de la LDPR en espera de ser intercambiados por prisioneros de guerra regulares rusos según la Convención de Ginebra;
* combatientes mercenarios extranjeros de bajo nivel que van a campos de prisioneros de guerra de la LDPR en espera de enjuiciamiento penal;
* Extranjero de alto nivel (por ejemplo, personal de la OTAN), que muy probablemente vaya a la sede del FSB en Moscú para fines políticos y de inteligencia en el futuro;
* Combatientes de Azov que se mantendrán como prisioneros de guerra no intercambiables para ser procesados por la LDPF por crímenes de guerra. Los fiscales de la LDPR han declarado públicamente y con claridad que sus penas de culpabilidad pueden llegar hasta la pena de muerte.

Así que ese es el estricto régimen de filtrado. Así que no tengas miedo de que ninguna de las "Ratas de Azovstal" escape al destino que le corresponde. Incluso después de otras 1000-2000 entregas, se realizará exactamente el mismo procesamiento para todos y cada uno. El LDPR y las cárceles militares rusas van a estar muy llenas, muy pronto.


----------



## Eslacaña (17 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> *¿Una OTAN más amplia es más segura?*
> 
> En El País aparece hoy este escrito que se sale del dicurso oficialista. Estos no dan puntada sin hilo. Atentos, pues.
> 
> ...



¿qué pasa? ¿algún periodista empieza a tener problemas de conciencia?


----------



## Gotthard (17 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *La UE se muestra optimista sobre la resolución de los problemas de la OTAN con Turquía - Bloomberg*



Para que el sultán pase por el aro le van a tener que dejar el ojaldre reluciente como plata bruñida. A lenguetazos.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Rápido resumen sobre la evolución nazi...


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

Ukrainian army shelling, killing civilians in Donetsk


The Ukrianian army has been shelling this district since 2014. And since the war with Russian began the shelling has intensified.




www.presstv.ir





Son muertos civiles sanos, y si no se monta un Bucha.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

La clásica casqueta de niña malcriada que no ha conocido otra cosa que vivir a base de caprichos. Cuando se enfrenta a la realidad no la asume y se inventa cosas.

_No se rindieron, están siendo evacuados. Por lo tanto, no son prisioneros de guerra. En honor, no se debería haber exigido ningún "canje de prisioneros". No se rindieron, son WIA. Fue una violación de las Convenciones de Ginebra por parte de Rusia exigir el intercambio de prisioneros por evacuados._


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que el desafío de Mariupol ha cambiado el curso de la guerra.*
Los defensores de la ciudad ucraniana de *Mariupol *han cambiado el curso de la guerra con *Rusia *al resistir durante 82 días, ha afirmado este martes el asesor presidencial ucraniano *Mykhailo Podolyak*.

Podolyak ha dicho en comentarios televisados que las conversaciones sobre la evacuación de más personas de la acería *Azovstal *de la ciudad, el último bastión de defensa después de semanas de asedio y bombardeos rusos, son complicadas, pero hay esperanza de que concluyan con éxito. Informa Reuters


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 May 2022)




----------



## Fabs (17 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Shell shock, un viejo conocido de las guerras del SXX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podrían pasar por vacuñados. Creo que ya andaban experimentado, sobretodo con soldados, por aquel entonces.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*El presidente de Ucrania y el canciller alemán entablan "conversaciones productivas" sobre la guerra y las sanciones a Rusia.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha informado de que ha mantenido una conversación con el canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, sobre la situación en el frente de guerra de *Ucrania* con *Rusia* y también la posibilidad de aumentar la presión de las sanciones sobre *Moscú*.

"He mantenido una conversación productiva *Olaf Scholtz*. Hemos discutido la situación en el frente, más presión sobre *Rusia*, el aumento de las sanciones, las perspectivas de paz", ha escrito *Zelenski* en Twitter.

Ha agregado que *Ucrania* cuenta con más ayuda alemana para el camino de su país hacia la membresía plena en la *Unión Europea*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rápido resumen sobre la evolución nazi...



Fiel a la misma hora todos los días, luego que no eres un bot-arate pagado por alguien para crear opinión, aunque solo provocas hilaridad y en ocasiones ascopena.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Fiel a la misma hora todos los días, luego que no eres un bot-arate pagado por alguien para crear opinión, aunque solo provocas hilaridad y en ocasiones ascopena.



Y tú,aparte de asco y pena..es que eres GILIPOLLAS....hay quien dé mas...rata.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Trabajo de la artillería de las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Muy mal deben de ir las cosas cuando hay que recurrir a los viejos clásicos de hace 3 meses


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿qué pasa? ¿algún periodista empieza a tener problemas de conciencia?



O que alguien, por fin va a negi¡ocar como se debe. Aunque para mi más que negociación van otras opciones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Transporte ferroviario de vehículos blindados KAMAZ-43269 "Shot" con un módulo de combate "Spoke"







Terminator








y más T-90 en camino...


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Moon of Alabama
> 
> *Ucrania - Para reír*
> Los medios 'occidentales' no son más que megáfonos del régimen de Zelenski.
> ...



Si es que es acojonante ... Si el esfuerzo que ponen en hacer que algo parezca distinto a lo que es lo pusieran en hacer que fuera distinto ....?? Te lees la noticia y parece que los de Mariupol les perdonan la vida a los sitiadores ...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Mas material llegando¡¡


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Así empiezan las escaladas. Estos y los polacos se están jugando el próximo turno.


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra. No van a llamar rendición a lo que es una rendición

Continúa la operación de rescate de los defensores de Mariupol de la siderúrgica Azovstal

VALENTINA ROMANENKO - MARTES, 17 DE MAYO DE 2022, 12:10

Continúa la operación humanitaria para salvar a los defensores ucranianos de Mariupol.

Fuente: *La viceprimera ministra Iryna Vereshchuk*

Cita:* "Azovstal: la operación humanitaria continúa. Para salvar vidas, ayer se evacuaron 52 de nuestros militares gravemente heridos. Cuando su estado se estabilice, los intercambiaremos por prisioneros de guerra rusos. Estamos trabajando en otras etapas de la operación humanitaria. Si Dios quiere, todo saldrá bien".*

Detalles: El servicio de prensa de la Guardia Nacional publicó fotos de algunos de los soldados heridos que fueron sacados de Azovstal.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Curioso. Es un KV-2 ruski


----------



## felino66 (17 May 2022)

O. T. : Me acabo de instalar telegram para ver los mensajes que ponéis pero no me aclaro. 

Lo que hago es copiar el enlace (por ejemplo t.me/boris_rozhin/48950 en telegram) y darle a buscar 
pero no hay manera, me sale el pajarito diciendo "sin resultados". ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal? 

Si alguien me lo explica estaría muy agradecido. 

p. d. : prometo thanks y gallifantes a granel...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Un T-90 ruso capturado.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú,aparte de asco y pena..es que eres GILIPOLLAS....hay quien dé mas...rata.



Como llevas tu lucha contra el malvado ruso desde tu cueva, te pagan bien, te da para comprarte ositos Haribo y chuches varias.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Los irreductibles de Azovstal: entre el heroísmo y la rendición.*
Son los irreductibles. Durante más de dos meses han resistido el asedio ruso en la acería *Azovstal*, en *Mariupol*, convertidos en símbolo de la fuerza y el coraje de *Ucrania* frente al enemigo. No sólo en el sur, sino en todo el país, comenzando por el ejército de voluntarios que desde febrero hasta finales de marzo hicieron frente a las brigadas enviadas por *Putin* con la orden precisa de capturar *Kiev* y derrocar al gobierno de *Zelenski*.











Los irreductibles de Azovstal: entre el heroísmo y la rendición


Son los irreductibles. Durante más de dos meses han resistido el asedio ruso en la acería Azovstal, en Mariupol, convertidos en símbolo de la fuerza y el coraje de Ucrania...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

menuda paliza estamso dando a la puta otan


----------



## rober713 (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú,aparte de asco y pena..es que eres GILIPOLLAS....hay quien dé mas...rata.



En Genova son todos como tu? O los hay mejores? Es que no quiero estar tragando *P*so*E* toda la vida


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania confisca todos los activos de Mijail Fridman, el billonario ruso propietario de los supermercados Dia*


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania contempla mayores exportaciones de cereales después de agilizar Polonia las restricciones fronterizas.*
*Polonia *simplificará los controles veterinarios y agregará inspectores en un esfuerzo por aumentar el volumen de las exportaciones de granos ucranianos a través de su territorio, según ha informado el Ministerio de Agricultura de *Ucrania*, tras un acuerdo firmado por los vecinos.

Con los puertos de *Ucrania *bloqueados por la invasión de *Rusia*, el principal productor de cereales y exportador mundial se ve obligado a enviar envíos a través de su frontera occidental, dependiendo de la limitada capacidad ferroviaria y los pequeños puertos del río *Danubio*.

Sin embargo, comerciantes y funcionarios han dicho que los procedimientos aduaneros y los escasos funcionarios polacos limitan la capacidad en los cruces fronterizos entre *Ucrania *y *Polonia*. "Las medidas previstas... simplificarán significativamente el cruce fronterizo de nuestros cereales y aumentarán los volúmenes de exportación, que es la prioridad del ministerio", ha dicho el ministro de agricultura de *Ucrania*, *Mykola Solskiy*, en un comunicado el lunes.

Las exportaciones de cereales de *Ucrania* se han reducido a más de la mitad en los primeros 10 días de mayo a unas 300.000 toneladas, frente a las 667.000 toneladas del mismo período del año pasado. Informa Reuters


----------



## npintos (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuando en Ucrania derriban ka-52 con stinger es que el helicoptero es una puta mierda, cuando en Somalia se derriban Black Hawk con RPG o ametralladoras pesadas es que esos helicpteros son muy buenos...



Lo mío no era "tecnológico", simplemente aludía a la necesidad imperiosa que tienen siempre los hijos del Tío Sam de meterse en problemas donde nadie los llama.

Tenga usted buenos días.


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

*El Kremlin avisa de que derivar las reservas de Rusia para Ucrania sería un "robo total" del G7 y la UE*
El *Kremlin *ha avisado este martes de que sería un "robo total" por parte del *G7* y la *Unión Europea* permitir que *Ucrania *utilice las reservas congeladas de *Rusia*, calificando tal medida de ilegal y que exigiría una respuesta apropiada.
El ministro de Finanzas alemán,* Christian Lindner*, ha afirmado a cuatro periódicos europeos que está abierto a la idea de apoderarse de los activos del Estado ruso para financiar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania *y que ya se están discutiendo propuestas en ese sentido en el *G7* y en la *UE*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> O. T. : Me acabo de instalar telegram para ver los mensajes que ponéis pero no me aclaro.
> 
> Lo que hago es copiar el enlace (por ejemplo t.me/boris_rozhin/48950 en telegram) y darle a buscar
> pero no hay manera, me sale el pajarito diciendo "sin resultados". ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?
> ...



No tengo telegram pero prueba poner boris_rozhin o boris_rozhin/48950 sin el t.me/


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> En Genova son todos como tu? O los hay mejores? Es que no quiero estar tragando *P*so*E* toda la vida



Tú que eres el primo de trajanillo?yo non tengo ni soy de ningun partido..... pardillo...voy por libre aunque te cueste creerlo asi es.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Entre los suicidios y la "jab" están los americanos para juegecitos. La secretaria de defense parece que va a un portaviones a ver que pasa por que no paran de morir. Aquí nadie se entera pero parece que hay lio en los USA.



mas info, please?


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La clásica casqueta de niña malcriada que no ha conocido otra cosa que vivir a base de caprichos. Cuando se enfrenta a la realidad no la asume y se inventa cosas.
> 
> _No se rindieron, están siendo evacuados. Por lo tanto, no son prisioneros de guerra. En honor, no se debería haber exigido ningún "canje de prisioneros". No se rindieron, son WIA. Fue una violación de las Convenciones de Ginebra por parte de Rusia exigir el intercambio de prisioneros por evacuados._



Según la wikipedia:

_Si el asedio finaliza con los atacantes tomando el control de la ciudad o fortaleza asediada, pero los defensores logran escapar, se dice que la ciudad ha sido evacuada._
_








Asedio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_
La comentarista esa realmente no se entera. Está desquiciada.

Si los azovstalinos han sido "evacuados" (o sea, han logrado huir y están en zona ucraniana), Rusia no tiene nada que entregar/intercambiar, y lo que está pidiendo es la liberación de sus prisioneros.
Pedir que liberen a tus prisioneros creo que nunca ha sido ni crimen de guerra, ni viola ningún convenio de Ginebra.

Si los azovstalinos están en manos rusas, es que son prisioneros, y por tanto no han sido evacuados, sino que Azostal ha caido. Que te tomen prisionero tras rendirte, y que se ofrezcan acuerdos de intercambio de prisioneros no es ningún crimen de guerra ni viola ninguna convención de Ginebra.

Otra cosa es que quisiesen montar el paripé, de me rindo pero poquito y con la boca pequeña, y no porque yo quiera (nooooo, para nada, aunque esté conviviendo en las mazmorras con cadáveres putrefactos, y bebiendo agua reciclada de los retretes, pero yo quería seguir....), sino porque el Alto Mando me pide que realice un "cese unilateral y definitivo de la actividad combativa".

Esto del Regimiento Azov, su estúpida resistencia y su patética rendición, va a dejar a muchos con más "_brain fog_" que si se hubiesen puesto las cuatro dosis de "inóculos experimentales inmunoterápicos basados en RNA".
Los que estaban llamados a ser las nuevas Waffen SS redivivos, una élite de guerreros ario-escandinavos, resultaron ser poco menos que unos meros "gestapillos" de pacotilla, solo capaces de actuar contra civiles desarmados puestos hasta las trancas de anfetas y otros estimulantes.


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El Kremlin avisa de que derivar las reservas de Rusia para Ucrania sería un "robo total" del G7 y la UE*
> El *Kremlin *ha avisado este martes de que sería un "robo total" por parte del *G7* y la *Unión Europea* permitir que *Ucrania *utilice las reservas congeladas de *Rusia*, calificando tal medida de ilegal y que exigiría una respuesta apropiada.
> El ministro de Finanzas alemán,* Christian Lindner*, ha afirmado a cuatro periódicos europeos que está abierto a la idea de apoderarse de los activos del Estado ruso para financiar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania *y que ya se están discutiendo propuestas en ese sentido en el *G7* y en la *UE*. Informa Reuters



Si eso llegase a ocurrir, que lo dudo muchísimo, el dólar y el euro, como monedas refugio van a desaparecer.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Los rusos prosiguen sus ataques en el este pero se retiran de algunos frentes.*
Las tropas rusas continúan en las últimas horas con sus acciones ofensivas en la Zona Operacional del Este de *Ucrania*, en el *Donbás*, y sus principales esfuerzos se centran en controlar la región de *Donetsk*, aunque han sufrido pérdidas y se han retirado de algunas de sus posiciones.

Según el último parte del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania *publicado en Facebook, las tropas rusas han sufrido pérdidas y se han retirado del frente de *Sievierodonetsk*, cerca del pueblo de *Syrotyne*, en la región de *Lugansk*.

*Donetsk *y *Lugansk *forman parte del *Donbás*, y ambas se autoproclamaron repúblicas independientes días antes de que comenzará la invasión de *Rusia*, que las reconoció inmediatamente.

Aunque *Moscú *ha centrado sus esfuerzos en controlar esta zona, en la que sus tropas son ayudadas por paramilitares prorrusos, su ejército avanza lentamente y ha tenido que desistir en algunos frentes, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano. Según el parte castrense, "aviones enemigos han llevado a cabo ataques contra la infraestructura civil y militar en la Zona Operacional del Este y contra instalaciones industriales en todo el territorio de *Ucrania*".

También han precisado que existe una amenaza constante de ataques aéreos y con misiles contra las infraestructuras de *Ucrania *desde el territorio de *Bielorrusia*. Informa Efe


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

Qué corten el gas y verás que risa


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> menuda paliza estamso dando a la puta otan



Correcto!


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

rusia debe cortar ya el puto gas... a ver mejor esperar a aoctubre y qeu se mueran todos los hijos de puta


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Zelenski espera salvar las vidas de los soldados de Azovstal: "Ucrania necesita héroes vivos"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelesnki*, asegura que espera poder salvar las vidas de los soldados atrincherados en la acería de *Azovstal *con la operación negociada con los rusos que se está llevando a cabo para su evacuación, porque el país "necesita héroes ucranianos vivos" y ese debe ser el principio por el que se debe regir su política.

En un vídeo dirigido anoche a la población y que difunden este martes las agencias locales, *Zelenski *se ha referido a la dramática situación vivida en la acería de *Azovstal*, en la ciudad de *Mariupol*, en el sureste del país, situada por las fuerzas militares rusas.

"Gracias a las acciones del ejército ucraniano, las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania*, la inteligencia, el equipo negociador, el *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja* y las *Naciones Unidas*, esperamos poder salvar las vidas de nuestros hombres", ha dicho el presidente, que ha recordado que entre los soldados que aún quedan en *Azovstal *hay militares gravemente heridos, a quienes ahora se les brinda asistencia médica.

"Me gustaría enfatizar: *Ucrania *necesita héroes ucranianos vivos. Este es nuestro principio. Creo que todo el mundo entenderá estas palabras", ha enfatizado *Zelenski*. La operación negociada para rescatar a los defensores de *Mariupol* se está llevando a cabo bajo coordinación de militares y agentes de inteligencia ucranianos, ha explicado el presidente, y ha agregado que "para traer a nuestros hombres a casa", la operación requiere de "delicadeza" y "tiempo". Informa Efe


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Ucrania confisca todos los activos de Mijail Fridman, el billonario ruso propietario de los supermercados Dia*



Tenía a las acciones de DIA en el punto de mira porque creo que estan muy baratas justo por el tema política .. Pasaron de 0,018 a 0,012 - 0,013 que estan ahora y si bajaban más y si de verdad funciona como parece los cambios que estan haciendo seguro que dan alegrias en forma de buenos números .. Igual es el momento. A ver como afecta esto a la cotizaciòn aunque dudo que afecte ya mucho más.


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia debe cortar ya el puto gas... a ver mejor esperar a aoctubre y qeu se mueran todos los hijos de puta



Rusia debe cortar relaciones con toda la UE y afianzar sus relaciones en el este.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> O. T. : Me acabo de instalar telegram para ver los mensajes que ponéis pero no me aclaro.
> 
> Lo que hago es copiar el enlace (por ejemplo t.me/boris_rozhin/48950 en telegram) y darle a buscar
> pero no hay manera, me sale el pajarito diciendo "sin resultados". ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?
> ...



yo lo pego tal cual en el navegador y entonces me pide abrir la app de telegram (hablo del PC, en el movil ni idea)


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania contempla mayores exportaciones de cereales después de agilizar Polonia las restricciones fronterizas.*
> *Polonia *simplificará los controles veterinarios y agregará inspectores en un esfuerzo por aumentar el volumen de las exportaciones de granos ucranianos a través de su territorio, según ha informado el Ministerio de Agricultura de *Ucrania*, tras un acuerdo firmado por los vecinos.
> 
> Con los puertos de *Ucrania *bloqueados por la invasión de *Rusia*, el principal productor de cereales y exportador mundial se ve obligado a enviar envíos a través de su frontera occidental, dependiendo de la limitada capacidad ferroviaria y los pequeños puertos del río *Danubio*.
> ...



Eso que lo exporten todo que no se quede nada en Ucrania, así cuando padezcan una hambruna pueda culpar a los malvados rusos...


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Si eso llegase a ocurrir, que lo dudo muchísimo, el dólar y el euro, como monedas refugio van a desaparecer.



Es que nadie va a depositar ni un céntimo en ningún país occidental.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Los reservistas finlandeses se preparan ante la amenaza rusa tras la solicitud de ingresar en la OTAN*
El ejército finlandés está en estado de alerta para protegerse de la amenaza rusa. El ejército del país sólo cuenta con 13.000 soldados, pero está en estado de alerta para protegerse de Rusia.

Aunque el ejército finlandés sólo cuenta con 13.000 profesionales, este país de 5,5 millones de habitantes dispone de unos impresionantes *900.000 reservistas* y un *ejército de guerra con capacidad para 280.000 soldados.* El símbolo de un país que siempre ha querido estar preparado para afrontar lo peor.









Los reservistas finlandeses se preparan ante la amenaza rusa tras la solicitud de ingresar en la OTAN


El ejército finlandés está en estado de alerta para protegerse de la amenaza rusa. El ejército del país sólo cuenta con 13.000 soldados, pero está en estado de alerta para...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿qué pasa? ¿algún periodista empieza a tener problemas de conciencia?



Es tarde para eso, como me toca los cojones estos "concencionistas" cuando la mierda llega al cuello y no hay nada que solucionar.


----------



## ferrys (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia debe cortar ya el puto gas... a ver mejor esperar a aoctubre y qeu se mueran todos los hijos de puta



Dejese de historias que hoy he visto los precios de la gasofa y se me han subido las cejas. Pensabamos que ya no podía subir mas y mire.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Acojonante...... Rusia lleva 3 meses invadiendo Ucrania, PERO "denuncia" un ataque ucraniano en territorio ruso. El mundo al revés...


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (17 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> yo lo pego tal cual en el navegador y entonces me pide abrir la app de telegram (hablo del PC, en el movil ni idea)



Instala telegram en el pc. Copias el enlace y pegas en el navegador y vas. Te sale emergente de si quieres abrir con telegram, das ok y te nutres


----------



## felino66 (17 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> yo lo pego tal cual en el navegador y entonces me pide abrir la app de telegram (hablo del PC, en el movil ni idea)




Oui, así sí, muy agradecido.. 


Lo prometido es deuda.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

venga rusia

jode a todos estos hijos de puta JAJAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## niraj (17 May 2022)

Así intentan anipularnos



más del chema gil para mearse


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




POCO A POCO VAMSO FOLLANADONOS A TODOS ESE HIJOS DE SOTAN


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

muy TOP

Este es el cantante de rap checheno TIMUR BENOYEVSKIY (Timati), con su éxito "GROZNYY, AKHMAT SILA" con un video dedicado a los Spetsnaz chechenos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (17 May 2022)

El viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania confirmó la evacuación de los defensores heridos de Azovstal a Novoazovsk(53) y Olenivka(211) para un posterior intercambio de prisioneros


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

"Solo blancos, los ucranianos primero". Son las consignas que escuchaban las personas árabes, africanas y racializadas en general para sacarles de los trenes y buses que salían hacia la frontera de Ucrania para huir de la guerra. Así lo relatan los voluntarios de Uhuru, un colectivo antirracista de la ciudad de València que ha estado durante un mes repartiendo ayuda humanitaria en el país. Ellos mismos aseguran haber sufrido el racismo del conflicto en sus carnes, hasta el punto de no poder adentrarse demasiado en las fronteras de otros países. 









Una caravana antirracista en la frontera de Ucrania: "A las personas negras no se les dejaba escapar de la guerra"


Varios voluntarios del colectivo Uhuru viajaron al país el pasado 31 de marzo para dar asistencia a personas racializadas | "A los estudiantes africanos les dificultaban mucho más la salida del país", aseguran




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Así intentan anipularnos
> 
> 
> 
> más del chema gil para mearse



Un coordinador de Protección Civil de San Javier, que va de experto en geopolítica, seguridad nacional va dando lecciones en todas las TV en las que colabora, mientras miente y manipula con todo el tema de Ucrania. 
Este coordinador con un informe favorable, adjudico a una empresa, un contrato de 1,2 millones de € la seguridad de San Javier, a una empresa sin experiencia llevada por un testaferro. Todo esto, siendo investigado a día de hoy. Así a modo resumen.

Este es el nivel de los medios de este país y sus todólogos. Para luego venir aquí a ver como subnormales como el pingüino escupen info que ni contrastan, dándolo por 100% veraz.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Rebatiendo las chorradas putinianas.


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania contempla mayores exportaciones de cereales después de agilizar Polonia las restricciones fronterizas.*
> *Polonia *simplificará los controles veterinarios y agregará inspectores en un esfuerzo por aumentar el volumen de las exportaciones de granos ucranianos a través de su territorio, según ha informado el Ministerio de Agricultura de *Ucrania*, tras un acuerdo firmado por los vecinos.
> 
> Con los puertos de *Ucrania *bloqueados por la invasión de *Rusia*, el principal productor de cereales y exportador mundial se ve obligado a enviar envíos a través de su frontera occidental, dependiendo de la limitada capacidad ferroviaria y los pequeños puertos del río *Danubio*.
> ...



Van a quedar las carreteras (que ya no eran muy buenas) hechas una verdadera mierda, estilo pista americana.

*El control automático sobre el peso de los camiones ha comenzado a funcionar en las carreteras: ahí están los primeros infractores*








На дорогах запрацював автоматичний контроль за вагою вантажівок: є перші порушники


Укртрансбезпека відновила роботу частини комплексів “зважування у русі” для контролю за дотриманням перевізниками габаритно-вагових норм, за перший день зафіксували 168 порушників



www.epravda.com.ua





"_ Se recordará que los automóviles sobrecargados contribuyen a una destrucción más rápida de las carreteras_,_ como resultado, la velocidad de los vehículos está disminuyendo, lo cual es fundamental para la logística en tiempos de guerra. Además, como explicó anteriormente al PE el viceministro de Infraestructura Mustafa Nayem, la situación se agrava con el calor, "_


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> muy TOP
> 
> Este es el cantante de rap checheno TIMUR BENOYEVSKIY (Timati), con su éxito "GROZNYY, AKHMAT SILA" con un video dedicado a los Spetsnaz chechenos.






Sudadera con parche checheno y ruso. (en homenaje a "The Borz", luchador de MMA checheno.)


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Sobre un mercenario de Wagner Marat Gabidullin, que sirvió en las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas antes de unirse a la PMC, cumplió 3 años por asesinato. De 2015 a 2019, estuvo contratado luchó en Donbass y Siria.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Uno de los nacionalistas de Azovstal que se rindió ayer. La mandíbula inferior está rota, está prácticamente inconsciente....


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso que lo exporten todo que no se quede nada en Ucrania, así cuando padezcan una hambruna pueda culpar a los malvados rusos...



Con independencia de lo que exporte deben saber que gran parte de la cosecha esta ya perdida ...




Y si hay problemas de abastecimiento de diesel posiblemente se pierda mucho más ... En todo caso espero que consigan sacar mucho y rápido porque mucha gente que no tiene culpa de nada lo va a necesitar. Ucrania exporta unos 30 35 M de toneladas al año y ellos consume unas 8 M ... En las zonas en guerra y ocupadas por Rusia se produce ahora mismo un 25 % de ese cereal y son las toneladas para abastecer a un país entero de 40 millones.


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> O. T. : Me acabo de instalar telegram para ver los mensajes que ponéis pero no me aclaro.
> 
> Lo que hago es copiar el enlace (por ejemplo t.me/boris_rozhin/48950 en telegram) y darle a buscar
> pero no hay manera, me sale el pajarito diciendo "sin resultados". ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?
> ...



No sé como lo buscas, pero si pones en el navegador web:
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Te sale perfectamente, si lo haces en el móvil puedes hacer lo mismo con el navegador y luego abrirlo con la aplicación (si la tienes descargada claro), una vez abierto el canal en telegram, ya puedes unirte sin problemas al canal y seleccionar si quieres o no notificaciones por mensajes nuevos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

TL TU "Nacionalistas en la escuela Infantil de Verkhnetoretskoe"


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

En las últimas semanas han llegado a Ucrania, procedentes de Alemania, 2.450 sistemas para combatir tanques del tipo RGW 90, 1.600 minas del tipo DM 22 y 3.000 del tipo DM31 que han sido repartidos entre las unidades del ejército ucraniano. 

La ministra de Exteriores de Suecia, Ann Linde, ha firmado este martes la solicitud de Estocolmo para ingresar en la OTAN, un día después de que la primera ministra, Magdalena Andersson, confirmara la voluntad del país de entrar a formar parte de la Alianza Atlántica.

Rusia se centra en Lugansk tras retirarse de Járkov y las dificultades que sufre en Donetsk 

https://www.libertaddigital.com/inte...iupol-2114267/


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Otra de snipers, que tanto nos gustan.

















Francotirador del Grupo "O" Con un SVD y AKS-74 a la espalda


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Instala telegram en el pc. Copias el enlace y pegas en el navegador y vas. Te sale emergente de si quieres abrir con telegram, das ok y te nutres



exacto


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

La Maria Zakharova manda un mensaje ¿encriptado?

la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN "ha liberado nuestras manos para actuar".

*“Lo que Finlandia y Suecia, sus fuerzas políticas están haciendo bajo la presión de Washington, 
libera las manos de Rusia”, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, 
Maria Zakharova, en Soloviov Live.*
_*
*_
*“Estados Unidos está obligando a estos países que han seguido una política neutral durante 
muchas décadas al no unirse a bloques militares a cambiar su dirección y curso estratégicos”*


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

Drobysheve toma el control confirmado


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Novedades curiosas que dan que pensar mucho. 



LAS TARIFAS SOBRE EL PETRÓLEO RUSO MANTENDRÍAN LOS SUMINISTROS EN EL MERCADO, LIMITARÍAN LOS ALTOS DE PRECIOS Y REDUCIRÍAN LOS INGRESOS EN MOSCÚ: FUNCIONARIOS DE EE. UU.

LOS FUNCIONARIOS DEL TESORO DE EE. UU. DICEN QUE DISCUTIRÁN LOS LÍMITES DE PRECIOS Y LAS TARIFAS DEL PETRÓLEO RUSO CON LOS PAÍSES DEL G7 COMO ALTERNATIVA A LOS EMBARGOS

TARIFAS SOBRE EL PETRÓLEO RUSO TENDRÍAN UN IMPACTO MÁS RÁPIDO QUE LOS EMBARGOS A LOS PAÍSES DE LA UE IMPUESTOS PARA FINALES DE 2022: FUNCIONARIOS DE EE. UU.






Sumando a que Italia, Francia y Alemania quieren que acabe la guerra.


----------



## terro6666 (17 May 2022)

Una pregunta a los pro rusos, ya habéis dado validez al colapso del ejército ruso al pasar el río donets!, o todavía alguno sigue con la matraca de que eran carros ucranianos?
Es por pasar a la siguiente fase, fase de duelo y al siguiente acto, el paso de las tropas ucranianas sin apenas bajas y el cerco a Izium.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La Maria Zakharova manda un mensaje ¿encriptado?
> 
> la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN "ha liberado nuestras manos para actuar".
> 
> ...



Si rompes los tratados, y Finlandia lo tenía firmado, pues la otra parte puede hacer lo que le de la gana. Es lo que quiere decir la rusa.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Novedades curiosas que dan que pensar mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que quieren imponer un arancel a la importación de petroleo de Rusia que no pueden sustituir ... Y ese arancel se supone que lo paga quien? Lo pagaré yo mismo verdad?? Pues eso ...


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los pro rusos, ya habéis dado validez al colapso del ejército ruso al pasar el río donets!, o todavía alguno sigue con la matraca de que eran carros ucranianos?
> Es por pasar a la siguiente fase, fase de duelo y al siguiente acto, el paso de las tropas ucranianas sin apenas bajas y el cerco a Izium.



Tú sigue mamando tu propaganda que se te ve a gusto.


----------



## terro6666 (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tú sigue mamando tu propaganda que se te ve a gusto.



No me has contestado, pasáis a la fase de duelo o seguimos en la fase de negación?


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sin rompes los tratados, y Finlandia lo tenía firmado, pues la otra parte puede hacer lo que le de la gana. Es lo que quiere decir la rusa.



Y es otro de los argumentos que usaron los rusos para la operación especial de Ucrania: la denuncia reiterada, a pesar de las múltiples advertencias, en los foros adecuados del cumplimiento de los tratados de Minsk que con la intervención en Ucrania los daban por finiquitados.

Aquí, eso de leer aquello que se dice en la información que no viene de la ideología propia (a mi entender es una gran miopía) no se estila pero bueno.

En la Base Podemos hizo una introducción de 4 minutos sin complejos con lo que dicen otros y de forma concisa explicó de cine Iglesias en You Tube con el programa sobre la guerra de Ucrania estancada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Por cierto, ya anda la Yellen por Bruselas antes de la reunión del G7.


Del NYT


BRUSELAS — *Secretaria del Tesoro Janet L. Yellen instó el martes a las naciones europeas a aumentar sus gastos para apoyar a Ucrania*, ya que los ataques de Rusia a la infraestructura crítica del país mostraron pocos signos de disminuir.
*Los Estados Unidos y Europa se han coordinado estrechamente en la promulgación de sanciones radicales contra Rusia* en los casi tres meses transcurridos desde su presidente, Vladimir V. Putin, ordenó una invasión. Pero han estado menos alineados con la necesidad de ayudar a apuntalar la economía de Ucrania y ayudar con su reconstrucción una vez que termine la guerra.

El Congreso ya ha aprobado un paquete de gastos de emergencia de 13.600 millones de dólares para Ucrania y se espera que apruebe otra ayuda por valor de 40 000 millones de dólares. Si bien la Unión Europea y las instituciones financieras internacionales también han estado haciendo grandes contribuciones de ayuda, la Sra. Yellen dijo que hay que hacer más.

"*Pido sinceramente a todos nuestros socios que se unan a nosotros* para aumentar su apoyo financiero a Ucrania", dijo la Sra. Dijo Yellen en un discurso en el Foro Económico de Bruselas, según sus comentarios preparados. "Nuestros esfuerzos conjuntos son fundamentales para ayudar a garantizar que la democracia de Ucrania prevalezca sobre la agresión de Putin".

*La secretaria del Tesoro se encuentra en medio de un viaje de una semana a Europa, con paradas en Varsovia, Bruselas y Bonn, Alemania, donde se reunirá con sus homólogos en la cumbre de ministros de finanzas del Grupo de los 7.* Se espera que la ayuda a Ucrania sea un tema central en esa reunión.
La Sra. Yellen dijo que las necesidades financieras de Ucrania son inmediatas y que carece de fondos para pagar a los soldados, pensionistas y empleados para mantener su gobierno en funcionamiento.

"*Lo que está claro es que el apoyo bilateral y multilateral anunciado hasta ahora no será suficiente para abordar las necesidades de Ucrania, ni siquiera a corto plazo*", dijo.

*Queda por ver si se prestará atención a su llamada *. Las naciones europeas se enfrentan a su propia presión económica, incluida la rápida inflación y el aumento de los costos de la energía, y quedan grandes desafíos por delante mientras buscan destetarse de la energía rusa.
*La Sra. Yellen dijo que Estados Unidos ayudaría a romper la dependencia de Europa de la energía rusa, en parte aumentando las exportaciones estadounidenses de gas natural licuado*. Reconoció que *algunos objetivos climáticos para reducir las emisiones podrían verse retrasados* por la necesidad de depender del carbón y los combustibles fósiles, pero dijo que la difícil situación actual debería ser un recordatorio de la necesidad de "redoblar nuestros esfuerzos en materia de energía limpia y renovable".

En su discurso, la Sra. *Yellen dijo que* la decisión de Rusia de cortar el suministro de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria debería ser una lección de que las naciones occidentales *no deberían cambiar la seguridad nacional por recursos más baratos*. Esa situación los ha dejado vulnerables a los países que pueden utilizar su abundancia de recursos naturales para perturbar los mercados.

Hago aquí un inciso para incluir este HILO de obligada lectura sobre las implicaciones que tendría renunciar a Rusia como socio energético.


Citó a China como una preocupación en ese sentido debido a su suministro de minerales de tierras raras que se utilizan para fabricar aviones, automóviles y baterías de alta tecnología.
"*China está construyendo una cuota de mercado consecuente en ciertos productos tecnológicos y busca una posición dominante en la fabricación y el uso de semiconductores*", dijo la Sra. Dijo Yellen. "Y China *ha empleado una variedad de prácticas comerciales desleales en sus esfuerzos por lograr esta posición*".
Aun así, la Sra. Yellen dejó claro que no estaba pidiendo más proteccionismo o una reversión de la globalización. En su lugar, dijo, las naciones no deberían poner todos sus huevos en una cesta cuando se trata de comercio internacional.
"*Mi objetivo es sugerir que deberíamos considerar formas de mantener el libre comercio y, al mismo tiempo, disminuir algunos de estos riesgos"*, dijo.

_Alan Rappeport es un reportero de política económica, con sede en Washington. Cubre el Departamento del Tesoro y escribe sobre impuestos, comercio y asuntos fiscales. Anteriormente trabajó para The Financial Times y The Economist._


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No me has contestado, pasáis a la fase de duelo o seguimos en la fase de negación?



Toma guapo, de un reconocido analista neutro.


----------



## risto mejido (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Novedades curiosas que dan que pensar mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soy corto de entendederas, pero mas o menos es comprar a rusia crudo pero poniendo nosotros el precio, no???
osea si el barril esta a 120$ le decimos que solo le pagamos 60 $ o no le compramos, no es eso???
me da que eso es lo mismo que pagarles en euros o dolares que luego confiscan, se van a descojonar en nuestra cara los rusos, creo que seria mejor y tendria mas fuerza decirles a los rusos " como no me regales petroleo dejo de respirar", eso creo que les dara mas miedo


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (17 May 2022)

__





En la televisión estatal de Rusia comienzan a verle las orejas al lobo a nivel militar-económico (no se podía saber)


No llega ni a 5 minutos, lo recomiendo. En la tv estatal rusa comentan que tienen que observar con cuidado la propaganda ucraniana, pero al mismo tiempo empezar a ser más realistas con la situación global rusa. Básicamente dicen que Ucrania puede armar un millón de personas fácilmente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## terro6666 (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Toma guapo, de un reconocido analista neutro.



Se llamaban Neutro, y lo encontré en la calle tendido ....


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

El último informe matinal del Ministerio de Defensa ruso... Bastante surtido...



Ayer comenzó la rendición de los combatientes de la unidad nacionalista Azov...en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol.
En las últimas 24 horas, 265 militantes han depuesto las armas y se han rendido, entre ellos 51 heridos graves...
T

Misiles Kalibr con base en el mar, a la estación de ferrocarril de Starichi, en la región de Lvov, destruido personal
de las formaciones de reserva ucranianas, así como cargamentos de armas y equipos militares extranjeros...

Los misiles de largo alcance basados en el aire y tierra han destruido las reservas enemigas que completaban
su coordinación de combate en los centros de entrenamiento cerca de Akhtyrka, en la región de Sumy, y de Desna, 
en la región de Chernigov. 

Misiles aéreos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas han alcanzado 2 puestos de mando y 1 de comunicaciones, 
incluidos los de la 30ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Bakhmut, 28 zonas de concentración de personal y equipo 
militar de las AFU, y 2 depósitos de armas y municiones de artillería de misiles cerca de Ugledar y Konstantinovka en la República Popular de Donetsk.

Los ataques han provocado la eliminación de más de 470 elementos y hasta 68 vehículos blindados y de motor.

Además, se ha destruido una subestación eléctrica de tracción cerca de la estación de ferrocarril de Merefa, 
en la región de Járkov, que entregaba armas y equipos militares de EEUU y países occidentales a Donbass.

La aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército ha atacado 9 puestos de mando, 93 zonas de concentración 
y equipo militar de las AFU, así como 3 depósitos de municiones cerca de Luparevo y Shevchenkovo 
en la región de Nikolaev.

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería han atacado 6 puestos de mando, 224 de concentración de personal 
y equipo militar de las AFU, 12 baterías de artillería y morteros en posiciones de tiro, 4 baterías BM-21 
Grad MLRS y 2 estaciones de radar de detección de objetivos aéreos.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado 23 vdrones ucranianos sobre Pitomnik, Izyum,
Snezhkovka, Olkhovatka, Dementievka, Russkaya Lozovaya, Bolshie Prokhody y Petrovskoe en la región
de Kharkov, Staromikhailovka, Novotamarovka, Novotroitskoe, Nevelskoe, Sverdlovo, Avdeevka 
y Vladimirovka en la República Popular de Donetsk.

8 cohetes Smerch han sido interceptados cerca de Chernobaevka, en la región de Kherson.

Ayer, entre las 10:00 y las 11:00 horas, los ucranianos utilizaron lanzacohetes múltiples Smerch 
para atacar zonas residenciales de Kherson. Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han interceptado 
los 10 cohetes ucranianos.

Subrayar que no hay unidades de tropas rusas en Kherson. El régimen de Kiev está bien informado
al respecto. El ataque se dirigió deliberadamente a los civiles de Kherson en represalia por el apoyo 
a la Federación Rusa.

En total,
168 aviones 
125 helicópteros ucranianos, 
912 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
309 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
3.134 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
385 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 
1.542 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como
2.983 unidades de vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos durante la operación.

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania #Informe
@mod_russia_en


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Pues a donde van los militares?



Los del azov deben estar "evacuando"


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Imaginad a la mayor purria de ultrasur terminando reuniéndose con congresistas estadounidenses

Si el mundo no se ha vuelto loco se ha vuelto nazi.

_El ucraniano #Nazi Dmitry Kukharchuk, que torturó #Russian a los prisioneros frente a la cámara, se toma fotos con #US la congresista Victoria Spartz. Es así como el #UnitedStates apoya abiertamente a los frikis más selectos que no ocultan su ideología y sus crímenes. ¿Cuál es el fondo?_


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Novedades curiosas que dan que pensar mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No parece que exista mucha diferencia entre tarifar las compras a largo plazo o contratos a largo plazo, que es lo que pretendía Putin...

No sé si occidente podremos soportar estas condiciones que nos impone Rusia para rendirse...


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tengo covid. Desearme suerte. Mi batalla decisiva. Putin me dará fuerzas.



Tranquilo yo lo pasé en diciembre... Un catarro algo largo.
Salud.


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los pro rusos, ya habéis dado validez al colapso del ejército ruso al pasar el río donets!, o todavía alguno sigue con la matraca de que eran carros ucranianos?
> Es por pasar a la siguiente fase, fase de duelo y al siguiente acto, el paso de las tropas ucranianas sin apenas bajas y el cerco a Izium.



Sigue creyéndote tus mierdas. La hostia será mas fuerte.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Entonces, desde el G7 les bloquean los activos en el extranjero, ahora se los quieren gastar, y además, meterles aranceles a las exportaciones de petróleo para comprarles el petróleo baratillo.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No me has contestado, pasáis a la fase de duelo o seguimos en la fase de negación?



En fase de negación lleváis los otanitas desde ayer con la rendición de Azov en Mariupól. Seguid así.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La mentira descarada se instala en el 100% de los medios, no evacuan a ningun sitio. Simplemente se rinden y quedan prisioneros del otro bando.

Es acojonante el nivel de descaro en las mentiras, ademas a coro.


----------



## terro6666 (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> En fase de negación lleváis los otanitas desde ayer con la rendición de Azov e Mariupól. Seguid así.



Rendición? Ya ondea la bandera rusa? Donde? Enlace plis.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se llamaban Neutro, y lo encontré en la calle tendido ....



No esperaba menos que una gilipollez. Eso si, tu propaganda por los suelos y desmontada.

Tu BTG destruido y tus 70 vehículos nunca existieron, más que en la imaginación de los que te dan la propaganda.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Rendición? Ya ondea la bandera rusa? Donde? Enlace plis.



Pues nos ha tocado aguantar al tonto del pueblo...


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Rendición? Ya ondea la bandera rusa? Donde? Enlace plis.



Interpreta los titulares como te de la gana, niega la mayor, sigue a tu ritmo. Los hechos son los que son. Venga a tomar por culo.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> soy corto de entendederas, pero mas o menos es comprar a rusia crudo pero poniendo nosotros el precio, no???
> osea si el barril esta a 120$ le decimos que solo le pagamos 60 $ o no le compramos, no es eso???
> me da que eso es lo mismo que pagarles en euros o dolares que luego confiscan, se van a descojonar en nuestra cara los rusos, creo que seria mejor y tendria mas fuerza decirles a los rusos " como no me regales petroleo dejo de respirar", eso creo que les dara mas miedo



No es eso .. Habla de poner aranceles a las importaciones de petroleo ruso. Eso quiere decir que o compras de otro país que no sea Rusia o la empresa importadora paga un arancel. El problema es que no hay petroleo disponible libre en el mercado así que se pagarán aranceles en consecuencia y esos aranceles se repercuten siempre al consumidor. Además, las empresas intentando todas comprar petroleo de un país distinto al ruso sólo harán que encarecer ese petroleo y en consecuencia también habrá un ""arancel"" o sobrecoste en ese petroleo no ruso.
La insistencia de los USA en llevar a la UE a una crisis sin precedente solamente es entendible teniendo en cuenta que todo lo que perdemos nosotros lo van a ganar ellos y nuestra élites lo toleran ... Hacen falta ya buenas revoluciones en Europa porque en los últimos años creo que el fracaso de nuestras democracias es más que evidente en todo salvo en marketing que han demostrado que siguen controlando a la población muy bien. Cuando hoy he leido/oido que Ucrania evacua a los soldados de Azovstal y la gente en el bar entendía que se iban porque el gobierno Ucraniano quería me he quedado de piedra ... Algo similar sería una noticia que dijera que España permite a UK usar el territorio de Gibraltar .. Ah que no suena creible pués así llevamos dos años con la vacunación COVID o los confinamientos .. Noticias enunciadas de una manera un poco particular.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No parece que exista mucha diferencia entre tarifar las compras a largo plazo o contratos a largo plazo, que es lo que pretendía Putin...
> 
> No sé si occidente podremos soportar estas condiciones que nos impone Rusia para rendirse...



Entiendo que sería aplicar aranceles, ¿no?

Creo que es una mala idea.
Con el gas sí que hay complicaciones para cambiar de compradores (el gas de la infraestructura para Europa no tiene salida fácil hacia otro mercados), pero sinceramente, con los problemas de suministro mundial de derivados de petróleo, pretender que Rusia nos elija para ser sus compradores metiéndoles costes adicionales, y arbitrarios, cuando decenas de países del planeta estarían encantados de comprarles con un descuento más lucrativo que la venta ultra aranceleada…. pues no sé, me parece entre raro y estúpido.


edit: lo de costes adicionales es incorrecto, más bien rebaja de precio para ser competitivos en coste final del importador. Y para eso, se lo vendes a otros que no meten aranceles adicionales. 
Gracias por el apunte de mi error.


----------



## terro6666 (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No esperaba menos que una gilipollez. Eso si, tu propaganda por los suelos y desmontada.
> 
> Tu BTG destruido y tus 70 vehículos nunca existieron, más que en la imaginación de los que te dan la propaganda.



Desmontada por quien? Por Charly?


Sinjar dijo:


> Interpreta los titulares como te de la gana, niega la mayor, sigue a tu ritmo. Los hechos son los que son. Venga a tomar por culo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060849



Esta bien que pongas a el país, eso significa que lo das por veraz.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/internacional/2022-05-17/el-contraataque-de-ucrania-logra-contener-a-rusia-en-el-este-del-pais.html%3foutputType=amp


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (17 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No me has contestado, pasáis a la fase de duelo o seguimos en la fase de negación?



Espera que llamo a Jersón y pregunto a la gente, estate localizable si eso


----------



## arriondas (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La mentira descarada se instala en el 100% de los medios, no evacuan a ningun sitio. Simplemente se rinden y quedan prisioneros del otro bando.
> 
> Es acojonante el nivel de descaro en las mentiras, ademas a coro.



Llevan así desde el 2020. Si van que la gente traga, pues tira que libras. Neolengua a saco, que lo compran.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

ucrania debe rendirse ya a rusia

si nadie va a ir a ayudsrles... que sentido tiene seguir?

por culpa de ucrania la gente en sri lanka va a morir


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Qué , pingüino, como le va la noche ? Parece que se le va a indigestar la tacita de café. Al final los de Azovstal parece que van a capitular .Y decían que iban a combatir hasta las últimas consecuencias ¡ Vaya , qué lástima ! Con lo fieros que parecían . Igual más de uno tiene asuntos muy turbios que esconder . Pero ya se encargarán los rusos de aclarar el pasado de todos ellos y de mirar en la lista de cuentas pendientes .




Muy fieros... con captagón hasta las trancas. En cuanto se les acabaron las pastillas se convirtieron en yonkis incapaces de pensar en otra cosa que su dosis. Su fiereza se ha evaporado.

Hace años hablaba yo con un anestesista sobre los soldados que hacían salvajadas en las guerras, como lo que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania y me decía que, aunque algún psicópata habra´, no tiene explicación que todo un grupo de soldados haga tremendas bestialidades y la única explicación que veía a estos hechos es que estén drogados hasta arriba. Con el cerebro en malfunción podrían cometer atrocidades que en circunstancias normales nadie haría.

Los ejércitos quieren máquinas de matar y causar terror y lo que consiguen es convertir seres humanos en despojos que en cuanto les falla el suministro no valen para la guerra y además quedan traumatizados de por vida al recordar las atrocidades y salvajadas que han hecho. Son muertos en vida.

¿A alguien le sorprende ahora tanto inválido con estrés postraumático, lleno de pesadillas, remordimientos, culpabilidad e incapaz de levantar cabeza el resto de su vida? En USA conocen muy bien el problema.

Es tristísimo que se use a la gente de esa forma y después se deshagan de ellos cuando ya no sirven. 
Pero claro, queremos máquinas de matar que siembren el terror a cualquier precio. Ni les importan las víctimas civiles, ni les importan las familias destrozadas ni les importan los soldados que cuando ya no sirven pueden irse por el desagüe ni les importa el tremendo dolor causado a un país entero o a 20 países.

Y dicen que somos homo sapiens....


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Eufóricos se les ve, sólo le faltaba cantar el campeones oé oé


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Interpreta los titulares como te de la gana, niega la mayor, sigue a tu ritmo. Los hechos son los que son. Venga a tomar por culo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060849



Que curioso que el medio más respetuoso con la verdad sea el periódico deportivo ... Los demás hablan de evacuación de Ucrania. Ucrania los evacua porque quiere y lo deciden así ... Nada tiene que ver el cerco y el sitio de un mes ... Es porque ya les viene bien.


----------



## Julc (17 May 2022)

Ya ves, nunca he oído nada sobre vikingos "evacuados".
Y al Führer lo sacaron con los pies por delante, no lloriqueando sobre una camilla.

Otros NS de pastel, como la Hermandad Aria o los nazis Oi


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Estamos desatados


----------



## alexforum (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El Kremlin avisa de que derivar las reservas de Rusia para Ucrania sería un "robo total" del G7 y la UE*
> El *Kremlin *ha avisado este martes de que sería un "robo total" por parte del *G7* y la *Unión Europea* permitir que *Ucrania *utilice las reservas congeladas de *Rusia*, calificando tal medida de ilegal y que exigiría una respuesta apropiada.
> El ministro de Finanzas alemán,* Christian Lindner*, ha afirmado a cuatro periódicos europeos que está abierto a la idea de apoderarse de los activos del Estado ruso para financiar la reconstrucción de *Ucrania *y que ya se están discutiendo propuestas en ese sentido en el *G7* y en la *UE*. Informa Reuters



Y adivine que empresas la reconstruirán, chinas seguro que no…


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No parece que exista mucha diferencia entre tarifar las compras a largo plazo o contratos a largo plazo, que es lo que pretendía Putin...
> 
> No sé si occidente podremos soportar estas condiciones que nos impone Rusia para rendirse...



A ver si así lo entendéis porque a veces esto no parece un foro de economía ....




Se trata de imponer aranceles al petroleo que compran las compañias petroleras de la UE en Rusia ... y quien pagará esos aranceles??? Pues ya sabéis.


----------



## Castellano (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Pueden votar lo que quieran, que si el turco dice que nones, pueden esperar eternamente a entrar


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

los fineses no pagan... vale es verano.. a ver de donde sacan gas esos payaso en octubre 


❗The Finnish state company Gasum did not accept the demand of the Russian side to switch to a new gas payment system, according to a widespread message.

In this regard, she warns that there is an increased risk of cutting off the supply of natural gas from Russia to Finland.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Y adivine que empresas la reconstruirán, chinas seguro que no…



Y lo harán con la inestimable ayuda y colaboración del ""incorruptible" gobierno ucraniano (afganistan style) .. Así que si recontruir un puente cuesta 1 millon de euros, el ciudadano de la UE pagará 4 millones y el puente se caerá al cuarto día o directamente no habrá puente, solamente una foto del día que se inauguro .. Como pasó en Afganistan que pagarón nóminas de soldados que no existían o que habían muerto hacia varios años ... Pues eso es lo que pasará.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los fineses no pagan... vale es verano.. a ver de donde sacan gas esos payaso en octubre
> 
> 
> ❗The Finnish state company Gasum did not accept the demand of the Russian side to switch to a new gas payment system, according to a widespread message.
> ...



Evidentemente si no pagan no habrá gas ... Lo que pasa es que Finlandia aunque depende del gas ruso en un 100 % ese gas sólo lo usan para generar el 3 % de la energía ... Aún así tienen que sustituir un 13 % de su producción electrica en un plazo breve que comienza ya y se acaba en Octubre ... En Finlandia no es tan necesario el AC en verano pero cuando llegue el frío es otra cosa.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Entonces, desde el G7 les bloquean los activos en el extranjero, ahora se los quieren gastar, y además, meterles aranceles a las exportaciones de petróleo para comprarles el petróleo baratillo.
> 
> ¿Qué podría salir mal?



Los aranceles no los pagaría Rusia se los cobrarían a Repsol y los pagarías tu ...


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si este caballero es el que esta montando todos los pollos mundiales porque no lo han neutralizado ya, los rusos o los chinos...




Prefieren verlo arruinado primero, o que sea el propio Imperio quien se lo cargue por saber demasiado.


----------



## Mort Cinder (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No es eso .. Habla de poner aranceles a las importaciones de petroleo ruso. Eso quiere decir que o compras de otro país que no sea Rusia o la empresa importadora paga un arancel. El problema es que no hay petroleo disponible libre en el mercado así que se pagarán aranceles en consecuencia y esos aranceles se repercuten siempre al consumidor. Además, las empresas intentando todas comprar petroleo de un país distinto al ruso sólo harán que encarecer ese petroleo y en consecuencia también habrá un ""arancel"" o sobrecoste en ese petroleo no ruso.
> La insistencia de los USA en llevar a la UE a una crisis sin precedente solamente es entendible teniendo en cuenta que todo lo que perdemos nosotros lo van a ganar ellos y nuestra élites lo toleran ... Hacen falta ya buenas revoluciones en Europa porque en los últimos años creo que el fracaso de nuestras democracias es más que evidente en todo salvo en marketing que han demostrado que siguen controlando a la población muy bien. Cuando hoy he leido/oido que Ucrania evacua a los soldados de Azovstal y la gente en el bar entendía que se iban porque el gobierno Ucraniano quería me he quedado de piedra ... Algo similar sería una noticia que dijera que España permite a UK usar el territorio de Gibraltar .. Ah que no suena creible pués así llevamos dos años con la vacunación COVID o los confinamientos .. Noticias enunciadas de una manera un poco particular.



Aquí, en la radio estatal alemana, dicen que los Ucranianos negociaron la rendicion de Azov A CONDICIÓN de que se intercambiasen los prisioneros y que tras la rendición los rusos no cumplieron lo del intercambio de prisioneros.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los aranceles no los pagaría Rusia se los cobrarían a Repsol y los pagarías tu ...



Ajá, entonces menos pedidos por parte occidental y auto embargo de facto?

edit: O bajada de precio para ser competitivos, en caso de querernos vender a nosotros en vez de a otros


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Aquí, en la radio estatal alemana, dicen que los Ucranianos negociaron la rendicion de Azov A CONDICIÓN de que se intercambiasen los prisioneros y que tras la rendición los rusos no cumplieron lo del intercambio de prisioneros.



Eso podría llegar a ser creible ... Supongo que podrán demostrar ese acuerdo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania debe rendirse ya a rusia
> 
> si nadie va a ir a ayudsrles... que sentido tiene seguir?
> 
> por culpa de ucrania la gente en sri lanka va a morir




A ver…de los 11 puntos que enumera, ¿de cuál tiene la culpa Ucrania?
En tal caso, algunos sí podrían deberse a la que está liando el G7 y demás lacayos.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pueden votar lo que quieran, que si el turco dice que nones, pueden esperar eternamente a entrar



El turco no va a vetar una mierda, lo que esta haciendo es subir el precio de su voto. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 May 2022)

Continua la libertad de movimientos de las fuerzas ucronazis


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Evidentemente si no pagan no habrá gas ... Lo que pasa es que Finlandia aunque depende del gas ruso en un 100 % ese gas sólo lo usan para generar el 3 % de la energía ... Aún así tienen que sustituir un 13 % de su producción electrica en un plazo breve que comienza ya y se acaba en Octubre ... En Finlandia no es tan necesario el AC en verano pero cuando llegue el frío es otra cosa.




4 meses ... 4 putos meses


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Continua la libertad de movimientos de las fuerzas ucronazis



Nadie ha derribado los puentes, al menos que yo sepa. Y todo eso si es verdad ha tenido que pasar por ellos. Claro que tambien podrian hacer viajes en trasbordadores, pasaralelas provisionales etc... pero no podrian transportar ni el 10%.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Aquí, en la radio estatal alemana, dicen que los Ucranianos negociaron la rendicion de Azov A CONDICIÓN de que se intercambiasen los prisioneros y que tras la rendición los rusos no cumplieron lo del intercambio de prisioneros.



Si se han rendido es porque no les quedaba otra opción. Les habían cortado el agua y estaba claro que si no era esta semana era la siguiente, los víveres para 1000-2000 bocas son muchos víveres. y a eso hay que sumar los medicamentos, y demás necesidades del día a día. Me ha parecido ver a alguno con una bolsa de colostomía, por lo que debían de estar tratando a heridos graves en las condiciones del sótano de una acería. Cuantos habrán muerto por esperar unas pocas horas. 

Y otra cosa, que ha sido de los soldados rusos capturados? se suponía que tenían varios cientos y no he visto a ninguno. 

Mucho me temo que los interrogadores van a tener mucho trabajo en hilar fino con los sucedido en la acería.


Como siempre lo quieren vender como un trato cuando ha sido o eso o que se coman entre ellos.


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> soy corto de entendederas, pero mas o menos es comprar a rusia crudo pero poniendo nosotros el precio, no???
> osea si el barril esta a 120$ le decimos que solo le pagamos 60 $ o no le compramos, no es eso???
> me da que eso es lo mismo que pagarles en euros o dolares que luego confiscan, se van a descojonar en nuestra cara los rusos, creo que seria mejor y tendria mas fuerza decirles a los rusos " como no me regales petroleo dejo de respirar", eso creo que les dara mas miedo



Eso fue un escenario teórico que la UE estudió, seguir comprando de todo a Rusia, pero solo pagarles un precio técnico, y el resto hasta valor de mercado, dejarlo en un "Fondo para la futura reconstrucción de Ucrania".
No coló.

Este mecanismo propuesto por USA es un poco más sutil.
Tenemos el barril a 120 $ (por decir algo), dadas las tensiones de suministro con Rusia (autoinducidas...).
Si desbloqueamos todas las compras rusas, el mercado se destensiona, y digamos que el barril baja a 80 $.
Pero nosotros lo que vamos a hacer es imponer un arancel especial del 50 % al barril ruso, para que aunque cueste 80 $, al final el consumidor lo pague a 120 $.
Así logramos tres cosas:
.- Le quitamos a Rusia el poder de inducir tensiones de mercado que nos perjudican.
.- Evitamos que terceros países, muchos de los cuales no son amigos de USA (Iran, Iraq, Venezuela, Argelia...) se beneficien de esos tremendos precios de mercado.
.- Al construir un elevado precio para el consumidor occidental del crudo ruso, desincentivamos su uso, pero sin eliminarlo ni limitarlo (no vaya a ser que lo necesitemos).

No lo veo a medio plazo (puede funcionar a corto plazo, unas semanas). 
Si el mercado está dispuesto y necesita petróleo ruso a "50 % de recargo", eso lo va a ver todo el mundo. Y claro, si yo soy un productor que me están pagando a 80 $ el barril, pero veo que el cliente está dispuesto a pagar 120 $ el barril (no por gusto, sino por necesidad) ¿Qué me impide a mi no subir ese precio?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turno no va a vetar una mierda, lo que esta haciendo es subir el precio de su voto. Tiempo al tiempo.



Para comprar aviones usanos .


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ukrainian army shelling, killing civilians in Donetsk
> 
> 
> The Ukrianian army has been shelling this district since 2014. And since the war with Russian began the shelling has intensified.
> ...




No, es mucho peor. Para los nazis de Kiev (y para el Imperio) solo son untermensch, no son humanos. Son solo una molestia para dejar el terreno limpio.


----------



## El_Suave (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No es eso .. Habla de poner aranceles a las importaciones de petroleo ruso. Eso quiere decir que o compras de otro país que no sea Rusia o la empresa importadora paga un arancel. El problema es que no hay petroleo disponible libre en el mercado así que se pagarán aranceles en consecuencia y esos aranceles se repercuten siempre al consumidor. Además, las empresas intentando todas comprar petroleo de un país distinto al ruso sólo harán que encarecer ese petroleo y en consecuencia también habrá un ""arancel"" o sobrecoste en ese petroleo no ruso.
> La insistencia de los USA en llevar a la UE a una crisis sin precedente solamente es entendible teniendo en cuenta que todo lo que perdemos nosotros lo van a ganar ellos y nuestra élites lo toleran ... Hacen falta ya buenas revoluciones en Europa porque en los últimos años creo que el fracaso de nuestras democracias es más que evidente en todo salvo en marketing que han demostrado que siguen controlando a la población muy bien. Cuando hoy he leido/oido que Ucrania evacua a los soldados de Azovstal y la gente en el bar entendía que se iban porque el gobierno Ucraniano quería me he quedado de piedra ... Algo similar sería una noticia que dijera que España permite a UK usar el territorio de Gibraltar .. Ah que no suena creible pués así llevamos dos años con la vacunación COVID o los confinamientos .. Noticias enunciadas de una manera un poco particular.



No existe tal cosa como USA vs Europa, USA es Europa deslocalizada ya hace siglos. El Imperio Occidental es el Imperio Anglo-Germánico.

Dicho de forma más comprensible, USA y Alemania están juntos en esto de apoderarse del territorio y recursos de Rusia. Alemania está en modo guerra aún más que USA, pero como tienen rabo de paja por la derrota de 1945 se ven obligados a mantener un perfil hipócritamente bajo, a lo seres de luz buenistas.

Así se explican todas las medidas que toman a primera vista suicidas, o al menos muy perjudiciales para Europa y para ellos mismos a corto plazo, son medidas de guerra, y siguen una lógica de guerra muy diferente a una lógica de paz.


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Knauf - Soledar.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## John Nash (17 May 2022)

Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia un nuevo ataque a la ciudad de Sloviansk con al menos seis muertos y 15 heridos


Rusia asegura haber tomado el control de toda la provincia de Lugansk | Kiev reconoce que sus tropas se han retirado de la ciudad de Lisichansk, el último bastión ucranio que quedaba en la zona




elpais.com





*Zelenski: “Necesitamos a nuestros héroes vivos”

Y eso no lo podias decir desde el principio antes de sacrificar miles de vidas de cristianos eslavos?*


----------



## Hal8995 (17 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muy fieros... con captagón hasta las trancas. En cuanto se les acabaron las pastillas se convirtieron en yonkis incapaces de pensar en otra cosa que su dosis. Su fiereza se ha evaporado.
> 
> Hace años hablaba yo con un anestesista sobre los soldados que hacían salvajadas en las guerras, como lo que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania y me decía que, aunque algún psicópata habra´, no tiene explicación que todo un grupo de soldados haga tremendas bestialidades y la única explicación que veía a estos hechos es que estén drogados hasta arriba. Con el cerebro en malfunción podrían cometer atrocidades que en circunstancias normales nadie haría.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo su última frase parece que quieren eliminar el que seamos sapiens y nos quedemos solo en homo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

un OT muy interesante, ya que hoy se habla en USA de los OFNIS










Adversary Drones Are Spying On The U.S. And The Pentagon Acts Like They're UFOs


The U.S. military seems aloof to the fact that it's being toyed with by a terrestrial adversary and key capabilities may be compromised as a result.




www.thedrive.com





(spoiler: drones y globos sacando info crítica de la defensa aérea norteamericana)


----------



## Mort Cinder (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Si se han rendido es porque no les quedaba otra opción. Les habían cortado el agua y estaba claro que si no era esta semana era la siguiente, los víveres para 1000-2000 bocas son muchos víveres. y a eso hay que sumar los medicamentos, y demás necesidades del día a día. Me ha parecido ver a alguno con una bolsa de colostomía, por lo que debían de estar tratando a heridos graves en las condiciones del sótano de una acería. Cuantos habrán muerto por esperar unas pocas horas.
> 
> Y otra cosa, que ha sido de los soldados rusos capturados? se suponía que tenían varios cientos y no he visto a ninguno.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que no les quedaba otra que rendirse. Lo que me parece una perfidia es contarle al público que sólo se rindieron a condición de que los intercambiasen (a sus héroes) y que los rusos no cumplen. Manda huevos.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> O. T. : Me acabo de instalar telegram para ver los mensajes que ponéis pero no me aclaro.
> 
> Lo que hago es copiar el enlace (por ejemplo t.me/boris_rozhin/48950 en telegram) y darle a buscar
> pero no hay manera, me sale el pajarito diciendo "sin resultados". ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?
> ...



Falta delante "https://" t.me/boris_rozhin/48950.

El foro tiene deshabilitado Telegram.

Si publicamos la dirección completa sale esto: 
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on..


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ajá, entonces menos pedidos por parte occidental y auto embargo de facto?
> 
> edit: O bajada de precio para ser competitivos, en caso de querernos vender a nosotros en vez de a otros



Se supone que debería servir para que sin necesidad de prohibir nada la UE comprará menos petroleo pero en un mundo donde la producción de la OPEP ya va justa y la producción ya esta vendida en realidad para lo que servirá será para que tu pagues el impuesto del petroleo ruso y tu gobierno lo recaude vete tu a saber con que fin ... Quizás para enviarselo a Ucrania. Más adelante, cuando se hable de nueva producción o de compras de petroleo no comprometido a nadie servirá para aumentar el precio del petroleo que compre la UE y para abaratar el que compra el resto del mundo como ya disfruta la India... Si tienes a los paises Europeos compitiendo por el petroleo no ruso más barato al final lo conseguirán encarecer ese petroleo.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

La LPR anunció la liberación del pueblo de Orekhovo


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La mentira descarada se instala en el 100% de los medios, no evacuan a ningun sitio. Simplemente se rinden y quedan prisioneros del otro bando.
> 
> Es acojonante el nivel de descaro en las mentiras, ademas a coro.



He leido un titular que decía la misión del ejercito en Ucrania ha finalizado.

No dicen una verdad queriendo...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Es una cosa peligrosa esa, en varios aspectos. No seria por una resolución de la ONU o algo así, qué va, decisión del G7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como en toda esta orgia otanera de las sanciones, esto de robar las reservas de países (obligatorias para comerciar según la omc) es un escopetazo en la sien de estos sucnormales

qué país soberano va a volver. Aceptar esto? 

esto les pasa porque no pueden ni aceptar que están perdiendo y que van a a perder. Puro racismo y prepotencia critporeligiosa


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Quedaban dentro un buen puñado. -300 que se rindieron ayer. No veo que hayan salido más hoy ¿ alguien tiene noticias del tema ?



Ayer la primera informacion la dió AZ OSINT creo recordar.
Es que estoy fuera.


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

Ucrania termina su misión de combate en Mariupol titula The New York Times. Solo le ha faltado acabar con un SUCCESFULL en mayusculas


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No existe tal cosa como USA vs Europa, USA es Europa deslocalizada ya hace siglos. El Imperio Occidental es el Imperio Anglo-Germánico.
> 
> Dicho de forma más comprensible, USA y Alemania están juntos en esto de apoderarse del territorio y recursos de Rusia. Alemania está en modo guerra aún más que USA, pero como tienen rabo de paja por la derrota de 1945 se ven obligados a mantener un perfil hipócritamente bajo, a lo seres de luz buenistas.
> 
> Así se explican todas las medidas que toman a primera vista suicidas, o al menos muy perjudiciales para Europa y para ellos mismos a corto plazo, son medidas de guerra, y siguen una lógica de guerra muy diferente a una lógica de paz.



Ciertamente Europa quería que Rusia fuera el tonto útil en su proceso de transción energética y que le vendiera a ellos la energía sin contrato a largo plazo y a un precio conveniente aún teniendo mejores compradores potenciales... Como Rusia no acepta esas condiciones empieza la fiesta. Ucrania además es un sitio ideal para conseguir energía a través del caucaso ... EEUU como siempre vio la oportunidad de hacer sus negocios.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

el puente de zatoka.ha sido destruido.... ale a joderse


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 May 2022)

Recalculando ... retrocediendo las sanciones. A ver si terminamos en el mercado euroasiatico.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Ultima hora 

Negociaciones entre Germania y Qatar por contrato larga duracion gas... Kaput.

Me se ha entendío?


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

Supongo que serán desnazificados como corresponde.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró cómo se rindieron los nacionalistas ucranianos que abandonaron el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Durante el día, 265 militantes depusieron las armas, incluidos 51 gravemente heridos


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el puente de zatoka.ha sido destruido.... ale a joderse



De puente a puente...juego de la oca off


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En el momento que los suizos congelaron cuentas rusas dejaron de ser un país neutral, quizás hace tiempo que dejaron de serlo, pero yo me he dado cuenta este año, en marzo.
> Miles de millones de francos de oligarcas rusos congelados en bancos suizos
> Y como no, "congelar", es una palabra en clave que quiere decir robar.



Se. Han cargado en unos añitos de lamer penes anglos su forma de vivir y muy bien.


en diez años, te podrás follar a la familia entera de un suizo de esos tan prepotentes por 100 rublos. Ya veréis y yo que me alegro que siempre me parecieron unos nazis racistas


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llevan así desde el 2020. Si van que la gente traga, pues tira que libras. Neolengua a saco, que lo compran.



La pandemia es real. El fenómeno se llama zoonosis y será aún peor en el futuro. Básicamente es lo mismo que hemos hecho con las ratas, o con los perros o las vacas, pero con patógenos. Es la consecuencia de convivir con otras especies o invadir sus nichos biológicos. Que ha sido real te lo dan los datos de la caída generalizada de esperanza de vida. Con muertes normales la esperanza de vida no cae.

Respecto a las políticas adoptadas, poco se puede decir. A falta de medios y tejido social para implementar medidas realmente eficaces como las chinas, se hizo lo que buenamente se pudo. Las tasas de contagio en Occidente fueron objetivamente peores que en Oriente porque a pesar de que los chinos son unos guarros (todavía en muchos sitios tienen ganado en las casas), la disciplina lo es todo.

De todas formas da igual lo que penseis. Somos 8.000 millones y tenemos dos opciones: o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadre, o lo hará antes o después la naturaleza por nosotros de la forma habitual. Democrática, ignorando olímpicamente méritos, privilegios, ideologías y toda chorrada propia a la que hacemos más caso que a aquello de lo que estamos hechos. La naturaleza ya ha dado el primer aviso.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Aquí, en la radio estatal alemana, dicen que los Ucranianos negociaron la rendicion de Azov A CONDICIÓN de que se intercambiasen los prisioneros y que tras la rendición los rusos no cumplieron lo del intercambio de prisioneros.



Me parece a mi que los azovitas no estaban en condiciones de exigir demasiadas cosas ...


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 May 2022)

Lo pero es que apunta ser verdad









Ucrania aniquila, uno por uno, los barcos patrulleros 'Raptor' de Rusia


El Ejército de Putin empezó con ocho 'Raptors' blindados, patrulleras de alta velocidad de la isla de las Serpientes, pero ya solo le quedan tres




www.eldebate.com


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Por supuesto que no les quedaba otra que rendirse. Lo que me parece una perfidia es contarle al público que sólo se rindieron a condición de que los intercambiasen (a sus héroes) y que los rusos no cumplen. Manda huevos.



Son Maestros de la Mentira, había que rendirse pero que pareciera que no es una rendición sino un acuerdo, lo que me parece ya "sublime", en ese arte del engaño, es venderle al borreguito occidental que el acuerdo ha sido o será roto por los rusos, más alpiste para alimentar la rusofobia. Gente muy, pero que muy, mala nos gobierna.


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Supongo que serán desnazificados como corresponde.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa mostró cómo se rindieron los nacionalistas ucranianos que abandonaron el territorio de la planta de Azovstal. Durante el día, 265 militantes depusieron las armas, incluidos 51 gravemente heridos



Al menos los follacabras de ISIS tienen los cojones de suicidarse.

Los follacerdos estos, ni eso.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para comprar aviones usanos .




Lo dices por el F-35? Prefiere el Su-57.
Cuando hace 2 años visto a Putin en Moscu, este le llevo a ver una feria de armamento y se lo enseño mientras se comían un cucurucho de helado. Se le hizo el pis coca-cola al verlo. Putin le digo que de momento no está en venta.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


>



No sabes el asco que me da este pedo.

Doy fe que le gustan jovencitos, lo he visto En una urbanización discreta de la sierra de madrid donde tenía el picadero y no veas como gritaban los pobres chaperos


----------



## chemarin (17 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso fue un escenario teórico que la UE estudió, seguir comprando de todo a Rusia, pero solo pagarles un precio técnico, y el resto hasta valor de mercado, dejarlo en un "Fondo para la futura reconstrucción de Ucrania".
> No coló.
> 
> Este mecanismo propuesto por USA es un poco más sutil.
> ...



Esas ideas de los burócratas nunca funcionan, y no lo hacen por el arbitraje de toda la vida. Si el petróleo ruso sale más caro en Occidente por ese arancel específico al mismo, ¿qué harían los importadores de petróleo occidentales? Pues lo que se ha hecho toda la vida: acudir a comprar en otros mercados, y como consecuencia lógica los precios subirían en dichos mercados, y esa subida de precios sería un buen incentivo para que los rusos fueran ahí a vender. El resultado no es difícil de prever, Rusia no se vería perjudicada, Occidente sí, porque tendría dos opciones, o comprar directamente a Rusia un petróleo con arancel (caro), o comprar fuera de Rusia un petróleo que iría aumentando de precio. Lo dicho, ideólogos de café, copa y puro.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Se. Han cargado en unos añitos de lamer penes anglos su forma de vivir y muy bien.
> 
> 
> en diez años, te podrás follar a la familia entera de un suizo de esos tan prepotentes por 100 rublos. Ya veréis y yo que me alegro que siempre me parecieron unos nazis racistas



Recuerdo mi visita familiar turística por Suiza. Mi hermano en un banco fue a cambiar un billete de 500 euros y puso el billete y el pasaporte ennla ventanilla. El empleado le empujó de retorno el pasaporte sin abrirlo y con cara de asco, ¡¡¡¡no quería que el banco cogiera fama de que piden el pasaporte !!!! Menudo descrédito sería ennla sociedad suiza.

Mis hijos, niños, viendo las ciudades y los pueblos tan bonitos y ricos menpreguntaron porque los suizos son tan ricos.

" pues no son ricos ni por el chocolate ni por el queso, es del dinero de ladrones de toda europa que lo esconden ahi para eludir impuestos en sus paises, su riqueza en realidad es robada a Europa "


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

*Para los que esperaban un pruf oficial. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado el fallido contraataque de las AFU cerca de Gulyaypil y ha publicado imágenes de vídeo de los ataques contra el avance de las fuerzas enemigas.*

▪El régimen de Kiev intentó atacar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con dos batallones mecanizados ucranianos de tanques y BMP el 14 de mayo;

▪Los vehículos blindados del enemigo y los preparativos para el ataque fueron descubiertos por los cálculos de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados y los activos de reconocimiento técnico del complejo ruso;

▪ ▪ Los vehículos blindados del enemigo fueron alcanzados por los drones y la artillería, tras lo cual el contrafuego de los tanques, los BMP y las armas antitanque avanzadas rechazaron el ataque del enemigo;

▪La idea de las autoridades de Kiev resultó ser una apuesta inútil, durante la cual fueron destruidos 26 tanques ucranianos y 12 vehículos de combate de infantería. Las pérdidas irrecuperables de personal del enemigo ascendieron a unos 100 cazas.

La fuente no falló: 38 vehículos y unos 100 muertos, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Una fuente sobre el terreno informó de la destrucción de 40 equipos y de hasta 300 muertos y heridos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49040

Imágenes de un contraataque fallido de formaciones armadas ucranianas contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Zaporizhzhia. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha proporcionado detalles de la batalla:​​▪El régimen de Kiev intentó atacar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con dos batallones mecanizados ucranianos en tanques y BMP el 14 de mayo;​​▪Los vehículos blindados del enemigo y los preparativos para el ataque fueron descubiertos por los cálculos de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados y los activos de reconocimiento técnico del complejo ruso;​​▪ ▪ Los vehículos blindados del enemigo fueron alcanzados por los drones y la artillería, tras lo cual el contrafuego de los tanques, los BMP y las armas antitanque avanzadas rechazaron el ataque del enemigo;​​▪La idea de las autoridades de Kiev resultó ser una apuesta inútil, durante la cual fueron destruidos 26 tanques ucranianos y 12 vehículos de combate de infantería. Las pérdidas de fuerzas vivas del enemigo ascendieron a unos 100 cazas.​​t.me/zvezdanews/80072​​Video en el enlace​


----------



## piru (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Sacado de un comentario de MOA...
> 
> 
> Una publicación en el canal de YouTube Defense Politics Asia informa que se está utilizando el siguiente proceso"
> ...



OK. Pero creo que la única concesión que ha habido es que no habrá pena de muerte. Habrá condena pero no ejecución (indulto).


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Ministro de Finanzas de Alemania: "Un corte ahora del gas ruso sería un grave perjuicio y no quiero arriesgarme a una recesión"*



Putin córtales todo. Los boches por dios. Qupero ver a las alimañas matándose entre ellas por una salchicha


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El ejército del LNR tomó el pueblo de Orekhovo, cerca de Gorske y Zolote.
También se sigue luchando por Kamyshevakha. El LNR afirma que, una vez tomada Kamyshevakha, se producirá un cerco operativo del grupo del norte de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Insinúan que posicionando la artillería cerca de Kamyshevakha, pueden asegurar un control de fuego estable sobre la carretera Soledar-Lysychansk al oeste de Kamyshevakha.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49038


----------



## bigmaller (17 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo pero es que apunta ser verdad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder miguel.. . . .. Que el link despues te lleva a otro articulo de "los trece" De la isla serpiente joder! 

A veces creo que eres un desanimador profesional....


----------



## filets (17 May 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (17 May 2022)

*La Contraofensiva ucraniana en Guliaipole fue desastrosa*



_"Durante la derrota de la columna ucraniana cerca de Gulyai-Pole, el tanque T-72M entregado desde Polonia fue destruido. En total, Varsovia entregó máquinas 232 de este tipo a Kiev."_


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Declaraciones del Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en una reunión sobre la situación del petróleo:

➖ La UE se suicida económicamente al abandonar los recursos energéticos rusos

➖ Los países europeos imponen sanciones a Rusia bajo la presión del suzero de EE.UU., lo que perjudica a sus propias economías

➖ Europa, en lugar de admitir sus errores, "busca a los culpables en el bando".

➖ Los cambios en el mercado del petróleo son tectónicos, hacer negocios como antes es ahora imposible.

➖ En el nuevo entorno, es importante no sólo producir aceite, sino construir toda la cadena vertical hasta el consumidor final

➖ El Estado seguirá haciendo todo lo que esté en su mano para crear las condiciones para ese cambio en el modelo de negocio de las empresas: mejorar las capacidades logísticas, proporcionar un sistema de liquidaciones en moneda nacional

➖ Hay juicios inverosímiles contra las empresas energéticas rusas en Occidente, que crean dificultades para los negocios, que son la base de los problemas en el sector energético mundial

➖ Europa se convierte en una región con altos precios de la energía a largo plazo

➖ Las autoridades rusas tienen que ser proactivas y convertir las caóticas decisiones de Occidente en su propio beneficio.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49037


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La Maria Zakharova manda un mensaje ¿encriptado?
> 
> la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN "ha liberado nuestras manos para actuar".
> 
> ...



Traducción.

*Os estamos esperando.*


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El Mando Operativo Sur dijo que el puente de Zatoka estaba gravemente dañado y fuera de servicio como consecuencia de la calibración del quinto puente, y que las reparaciones tardarían en completarse. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/49036

Por quinta vez consecutiva, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han atacado con misiles de crucero el puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster, cerca de Zatoka, en la región de Odessa.​​Una noticia aparentemente ordinaria, pero de la que podemos sacar las siguientes conclusiones:​​▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no abandonan sus intentos de cortar el enlace ferroviario con el sur de Besarabia. El ferrocarril se utiliza para suministrar combustible, equipo militar y armas.​​▪Todavía hay un margen considerable para reconstruir puentes y vías férreas en Ucrania. Y estas oportunidades, desgraciadamente, aún no se intentan reducir.​​▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacan a instalaciones individuales en un intento de inutilizarlas con un ataque de filigrana a un costo mínimo. El ejemplo del puente de Zatoka demuestra que esto no tiene mucho éxito.​​t.me/rybar/32831​


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

En las dos últimas semanas Alemania ha suministrado a Ucrania 7000 armas antitanque de diferentes tipos


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

En relación con las acusaciones de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Sumy.
1. El gauleiter de la región de Sumy declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están avanzando de nuevo en el territorio de la región de Sumy.
2. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sólo confirman los ataques a las instalaciones militares de las AFU en la región, en particular en Akhtyrka.
3. Hoy mismo, el Gauleiter se ha corregido y ha declarado que hay bombardeos y combates masivos en la frontera.
4. Parece que no hay ofensiva allí. Justo después del bombardeo de los asentamientos fronterizos desde la región de Sumy, los nuestros trajeron más artillería y empezaron a bombardear los objetivos que habían explorado + lanzacohetes añadidos a los lugares de despliegue permanente. Por supuesto, esto no detendrá el bombardeo por completo, pero el enemigo ya ha pagado y pagará un alto precio por esta actividad.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49034


----------



## Simo Hayha (17 May 2022)

Artillería de precisión Ucrania trabajándose posiciones orcorrusas


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

Comando militar A Zelensky: "Está bien jefe, puede tomar selfies aquí, aquí y allá"


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

_No se han rendido. Se han ido de vacaciones a Rusia._


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

No sé si será cierto, pero vaya risa más tonta me ha entrado con el vídeo


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Putin córtales todo. Los boches por dios. Qupero ver a las alimañas matándose entre ellas por una salchicha



Es la clave, joder a todos los globalistas de verdad, a ver por dónde salen, supongo que están midiendo los tiempos


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Listas de personal del regimiento Azov a partir del invierno de 2020. Publicado por el grupo de hackers Sprut.









Списки личного состава карательного полка "Азов"


Хакеры из группы Спрут опубликовали большой массив документов с личными данными боевиков из батальона Донбасс и полка Азов. Страницы с личными данными можно посмотреть вот здесь https://vk.com/album111228080_270303689 или на странице хакерской группы…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





Estoy seguro de que los servicios de seguridad rusos tienen a su disposición listas más actualizadas del personal de las brigadas Azov y numeradas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49045


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Esas ideas de los burócratas nunca funcionan, y no lo hacen por el arbitraje de toda la vida. Si el petróleo ruso sale más caro en Occidente por ese arancel específico al mismo, ¿qué harían los importadores de petróleo occidentales? Pues lo que se ha hecho toda la vida: acudir a comprar en otros mercados, y como consecuencia lógica los precios subirían en dichos mercados, y esa subida de precios sería un buen incentivo para que los rusos fueran ahí a vender. El resultado no es difícil de prever, Rusia no se vería perjudicada, Occidente sí, porque tendría dos opciones, o comprar directamente a Rusia un petróleo con arancel (caro), o comprar fuera de Rusia un petróleo que iría aumentando de precio. Lo dicho, ideólogos de café, copa y puro.



Lo que de toda la vida se ha llamado hacerse trampas al solitario.

Sería una medida cortoplacista que a cambio de joder aun más las economías occidentales, ofrecería una pequeña tregua fiscal a los presupuestos públicos gubernamentales. 
Es un poco el pensamiento de si el gobierno ruso financia la guerra con sus hidrocarburos, hagamos algo nosotros para poder financiar también la guerra a cuenta de los hidrocarburos rusos.
Jodidos, los consumidores occidentales.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ucraniano describió la entrega de los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas con base en Mariupol en la planta de Azovstal como una "situación delicada y comprometida".
Anteriormente, la banda de Zelenskyy calificó lo que estaba ocurriendo como "los Fermopiles del siglo XXI".

Al parecer, la delicadeza y la sutileza de la situación con "Azovstal" es que el rey Leonid y los espartanos, a pesar de la traición no se retiró y murió, y "los espartanos siglo XXI" después de sentarse 1,5 meses en el sótano se rindió después de tiempo para pedir ayuda al Papa y los comunistas chinos.

Como se decía en la vieja anécdota lasciva sobre Petka y Vasili Ivanovich "Hay un matiz..."

t.me/boris_rozhin/49043


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sin rompes los tratados, y Finlandia lo tenía firmado, pues la otra parte puede hacer lo que le de la gana. Es lo que quiere decir la rusa.



Parafraseando a un tal Karl. Bien han hozado los viejos topos de las SS. Quiero decir Soros y Swab, debo reconocerles su mérito en la consecución del Mal, pero sigo confiando en la ley del Karma.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

¿Alguien es capaz de descifrar esto?

TRANSNEFT DE RUSIA CANCELA EMISIÓN DE PROGRAMAS MENSUALES DE CARGA DE PETRÓLEO DESDE LOS PUERTOS - FUENTES

LAS PETROLERAS RECIBIRÁN SOLO FECHAS DE CARGA DE SUS PROPIOS VOLÚMENES DESDE PUERTOS RUSOS - FUENTES


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Novedades curiosas que dan que pensar mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




-¿Hay algún defensor del libre mercado en la sala? Es para hacerle unas preguntitas inocentes...


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Falsificaciones virtuales sobre las victorias de Ucrania. El general estadounidense probablemente no ha estado en el mundo real en mucho tiempo

El general del ejército estadounidense Barry McCaffrey admira el "trabajo de las defensas aéreas ucranianas". Aleja el joystick del jugador general. De lo contrario, ha confundido el juego de ordenador con la realidad de Ucrania.

t.me/Soldierline/6484

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> soy corto de entendederas, pero mas o menos es comprar a rusia crudo pero poniendo nosotros el precio, no???
> osea si el barril esta a 120$ le decimos que solo le pagamos 60 $ o no le compramos, no es eso???
> me da que eso es lo mismo que pagarles en euros o dolares que luego confiscan, se van a descojonar en nuestra cara los rusos, creo que seria mejor y tendria mas fuerza decirles a los rusos " como no me regales petroleo dejo de respirar", eso creo que les dara mas miedo



A Rusia le están comprando recursos (gas, petróleo y materias primas) con sus propias reservas 'congeladas' en UE, UK y USA.

Cuando se den cuenta, empieza lo bueno de verdad.


----------



## alfonbass (17 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Recuerdo mi visita familiar turística por Suiza. Mi hermano en un banco fue a cambiar un billete de 500 euros y puso el billete y el pasaporte ennla ventanilla. El empleado le empujó de retorno el pasaporte sin abrirlo y con cara de asco, ¡¡¡¡no quería que el banco cogiera fama de que piden el pasaporte !!!! Menudo descrédito sería ennla sociedad suiza.
> 
> Mis hijos, niños, viendo las ciudades y los pueblos tan bonitos y ricos menpreguntaron porque los suizos son tan ricos.
> 
> " pues no son ricos ni por el chocolate ni por el queso, es del dinero de ladrones de toda europa que lo esconden ahi para eludir impuestos en sus paises, su riqueza en realidad es robada a Europa "



Por no hablar de cada cantón decide su propia política fiscal, lo que hace que exista una mayor competitividad entre los mismos y que, como resultado, se den mejores condiciones para formar empresas, generar empleo y claro, ser productivos
Pero eso no lo decís, mientras tanto, sueldo medio de un mindundi en Suiza es como 6 veces en España...por ejemplo


----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La mentira descarada se instala en el 100% de los medios, no evacuan a ningun sitio. Simplemente se rinden y quedan prisioneros del otro bando.
> 
> Es acojonante el nivel de descaro en las mentiras, ademas a coro.



Bueno, los evacuan a la carcel


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Los barcos de la marina de Troya deben ser rearmados y enviados a vigilar a Snakeiniy, para que los propagandistas de Kiev tengan una explosión de cerebro

Hoy un trofeo de la pequeña embarcación de artillería ucraniana "Akkerman" (ex-Board P174) fue entregado a Sebastopol por el remolcador de la Flota del Mar Negro desde Novorossiysk.
Al parecer, se trata de una configuración inmutable del universo: la única manera de que un barco/buque ucraniano vea Sebastopol es que simplemente se rinda. No hay opciones.

En la base principal de la Flota del Mar Negro, este es ya el segundo, después del Zafiro, trofeo acuático durante el SSO.

Imágenes del 17 de mayo de 2022.

t.me/Soldierline/6479


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> -¿Hay algún defensor del libre mercado en la sala? Es para hacerle unas preguntitas inocentes...



Haga usted las preguntas, no creo que sean tan off topic


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Comando militar A Zelensky: "Está bien jefe, puede tomar selfies aquí, aquí y allá"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061004



Habrá gente y todo que se creerá que semejante bufón grotesco está liderando las operaciones militares.


----------



## keylargof (17 May 2022)

Prorrusos el 24-F vs prorrusos hoy


24 de febrero Kiev caerá en 48 horas, Zelenski se irá a Polonia, los ucranianos recibirán el ejército ruso con vítores 17 de mayo, 70000 bajas, 600 tanques, 100 aviones, 10 barcos después: Ha caido Azovstal, a 5 Km de la frontera!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *La Contraofensiva ucraniana en Guliaipole fue desastrosa*
> 
> 
> 
> _"Durante la derrota de la columna ucraniana cerca de Gulyai-Pole, el tanque T-72M entregado desde Polonia fue destruido. En total, Varsovia entregó máquinas 232 de este tipo a Kiev."_



Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps
Frente sur.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Rosgvardiya dijo que una unidad y el equipo de una unidad no identificada de las AFU en la dirección de Kharkiv fueron destruidos en la batalla. Sin mayores detalles.
Así que esperaremos a los hechos.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49050


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Esas ideas de los burócratas nunca funcionan, y no lo hacen por el arbitraje de toda la vida. Si el petróleo ruso sale más caro en Occidente por ese arancel específico al mismo, ¿qué harían los importadores de petróleo occidentales? Pues lo que se ha hecho toda la vida: acudir a comprar en otros mercados, y como consecuencia lógica los precios subirían en dichos mercados, y esa subida de precios sería un buen incentivo para que los rusos fueran ahí a vender. El resultado no es difícil de prever, Rusia no se vería perjudicada, Occidente sí, porque tendría dos opciones, o comprar directamente a Rusia un petróleo con arancel (caro), o comprar fuera de Rusia un petróleo que iría aumentando de precio. Lo dicho, ideólogos de café, copa y puro.



Esas sanciones que sólo nos perjudican a nosotros deberían tener otro nombre .. Por ejemplo flagelasanciones o algo así. En la UE debemos ser gilipollas mira que en años de sancionar a Iran jamas hemos tenido problemas pero ahora ...


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Y recuerden cuánta gente se rió del Comité de Investigación ruso, que, como si estuviera desbocado, lanzó (perdón por la tautología) causas penales contra comandantes ucranianos y sus subordinados. Qué estupidez, por qué iban a hacer eso, son impotentes.

Y es por eso. Ahora los investigadores abrirán los volúmenes necesarios, y los criminales de Azov serán enviados a su destino. Y así será con todos. Nadie debe eludir su responsabilidad. Hay muchos más calderos por delante.

t.me/epoddubny/10701


----------



## kasperle1966 (17 May 2022)

*Asociaciones 

Zelensky ya grabó un video (patrón de 40 segundos de texto) en el que decía que la rendición de sus no arios es muy buena *

_"La operación para defender Stalingrado se ha completado y los soldados del 6º Ejército de la Wehrmacht están siendo evacuados. La Abwehr, junto con las SS, llevó a cabo la operación más difícil para rescatar a los soldados alemanes del caldero de Stalingrado" 
*Goebbels, 1943 *_






En la foto, el mariscal de campo Friedrich Paulus, el jefe de personal general Arthur Schmidt y el primer ayudante del 6.º ejército Wilhelm Adam están realizando una brillante operación especial del comando alemán para "evacuar" a las tropas alemanas en cautiverio en Stalingrado. 

Después de eso, cada soldado alemán recordó el destino del 6º Ejército (el mejor antes de la derrota de este ejército de la Wehrmacht en Stalingrado), que se prometió salvar y que finalmente fue abandonado para morir. Hasta Stalingrado, los alemanes permanecieron rodeados en silencio, confiados en que: a) recibirían suministros b) se rompería el bloqueo. 
Después de Stalingrado, los alemanes se retiraron en frentes enteros, y a veces huyeron o, al ser rodeados, se rindieron rápidamente.
*chervonec_001*


----------



## El_Suave (17 May 2022)

Por los gasoductos circula gas, y por ese en concreto gas ruso. Otra cosa es que hasta el más tonto sabía que por ahí no iba a circular nunca gas ruso vendido por los rusos a su justo precio.

Lo previsto es que en un futuro, si no se lo cargan antes, por ahí circulará gas ruso, imprescindible para el funcionamiento de Alemania y toda Centroeuropa, pero no vendido por los rusos.

Si no entendéis que Alemania, y Occidente en general, necesita imperiosamente el gas ruso pero no quiere pagar a Rusia por ello, no entendéis ni esta guerra ni ninguna otra probablemente.

Necesitan el gas ruso, y muchos otros recursos de Rusia incluido su vasto territorio, por no hablar de sus vastas reservas de minerales, pero no tienen la mínima intención de pagar a Rusia por ello.

Capisci.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Un quinto ataque con misiles ha alcanzado el puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster en la región de Odessa.

t.me/epoddubny/10700


----------



## dabuti (17 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Prorrusos el 24-F vs prorrusos hoy
> 
> 
> 24 de febrero Kiev caerá en 48 horas, Zelenski se irá a Polonia, los ucranianos recibirán el ejército ruso con vítores 17 de mayo, 70000 bajas, 600 tanques, 100 aviones, 10 barcos después: Ha caido Azovstal, a 5 Km de la frontera!!
> ...



¿Qué tal va la HUMILLANTE RENDICIÓN NAZI DE AZOVSTAL HOY, chavalote?


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Premio Darwin. Uno de los nazis que se rinden lleva el escudo de la División SS Galicia en el brazo derecho. El otro lleva un emblema estilizado de la 3ª División Panzer de las SS "Dead Head". Desnazificación, por así decirlo. Y el fascismo, que no existe en Ucrania.

t.me/sashakots/32754


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Europa aún podría dedicar territorio a la agricultura extensiva y la ganadería, pero Inglaterra? Estan jodidos pero muy jodidos, encima fuera de la UE.



Después de la 2ª guerra mundial promovieron que la gente plantase huertos en sus jardines, gran parte de las viviendas eran unifamiliares y aún hoy en día un gran porcentaje de Ingleses disponen de casitas con jardín.

En estos casos extremos los ingleses son bien organizados y siguen las indicaciones que les dan. En los racionamientos que hicieron tras la guerra que fueron muy extremos, incluso mejoró la salud de la población general, hay estadísticas al respecto.

Personalmente no me gustan mucho los hijos de la Gran Bretaña, porque siempre han sido piratas de los españoles y como decía Blas de Lezo: "*todo* buen *español debería* mear siempre mirando hacia Inglaterra", pero a cada uno lo suyo. Doy por hecho que si llegan a tener problemas con los suministros de alimentos, plantarán huertas hasta en los jardines del palacio de Buckingham y/o negociarán-robarán-piratearán a quien puedan, pero comer, comerán. 
Son así, es lo que hay, nos guste o no.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Las redes sociales chinas están alimentando la imagen más comprensible sin palabras sobre el actual conflicto militar en Europa.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49051


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

Ya viene de lejos en el tiempo


----------



## El_Suave (17 May 2022)

Destruir no, someter a las reglas imperiales.


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> A los serbios se le atragantaron los bombardeos de Belgrado por la OTAN.



Y ya advirtió el gobierno cuando se encontró a su gente en las calles indignada que eran muy pequeños, que la geografía no les ayudaba y que habían tenido que ser pragmáticos. Es triste ver, a cara descubierta, las coacciones, por mucho que las intuíamos. A los serbios les supone sal en una herida que no se ha cerrado.

Es un punto de la desfachatez que se complementa perfecto con la indiferencia de la gente, ¡Qué depresión!


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Nunca antes había sucedido y aquí estamos de nuevo. La explosión de hoy en Soledar no fue un misil ruso, sino un Tochka-U ucraniano.
Los lugareños están razonablemente indignados.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49052

Ha aparecido en Internet un vídeo en el que los habitantes de Soledar acusan al ejército ucraniano de bombardear la planta de Knauf por la mañana.​​Las imágenes muestran claramente la cola de un misil Tochka-U: las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacan regularmente zonas pobladas e instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Aliadas. Al mismo tiempo, los complejos de este tipo apenas se utilizan en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas debido al rearme al sistema de defensa antimisiles Iskander, más moderno.​​En la grabación, el cámara niega la participación rusa en el bombardeo y afirma que fue el ejército ucraniano el que participó en el ataque a la planta de Soledar.​#Donetsk #Ucrania​@rybar​​t.me/chvkmedia/44155​​_Video en el enlace_​​_

_​​​


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

No faltaron los autobuses verdes. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/49054


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: Parece que si es una rendicion total.

Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano: El plan actual es la única forma de salvar a los defensores de Azovstal

Valentyna Romanenko - Martes, 17 Mayo 2022, 15:28

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano insiste en que la única forma de rescatar a los soldados ucranianos que defienden la acería Azovstal es seguir el plan actual.

Fuente: Hanna Maliar, viceministro de Defensa, rueda de prensa del 17 de mayo

Cita de Maliar: *"Llevaremos a cabo una operación para devolverlos [a los defensores ucranianos de Azovstal] al territorio controlado por Ucrania. También hemos informado de que, por desgracia, es imposible romper el asedio [de Azovstal] militarmente, y el plan actual es la única forma de salvar a los defensores de Azovstal. Era la única opción.*

Debemos recordar que los miembros de la Guardia Nacional, las fuerzas de la Policía Nacional, los guardias fronterizos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania -en particular la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina- y la defensa territorial de Mariupol estaban defendiendo Mariupol, y han cumplido su misión de combate.

*Gracias a la resistencia ofrecida por los defensores de Mariupol, el enemigo no pudo trasladar unidades de tropas. Se impidió el traslado de casi 20.000 militares a otras regiones [de Ucrania], lo que a su vez impidió al enemigo capturar rápidamente Zaporizhzhia. El enemigo no pudo crear condiciones favorables para cercar a las Fuerzas Conjuntas [ucranianas].*

Y lo que es más importante, la resistencia de Mariupol nos permitió ganar un tiempo crucial para crear más líneas de defensa, formar una reserva y llevar a cabo otras tareas de importancia crítica de la operación militar."


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Joder miguel.. . . .. Que el link despues te lleva a otro articulo de "los trece" De la isla serpiente joder!
> 
> A veces creo que eres un desanimador profesional....



Yo he leido hasta "flota soviética". El resto te puedes imaginar ....


----------



## Forochoco (17 May 2022)

Una vez que Azovstal ha caido... alguien puede calcular las tropas rusas que se liberan para ir a otro frente?


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Cómo se entregó el primer lote de prisioneros de Azovstal.
Uno de los soldados que participó en la obtención de la rendición cuenta la historia.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49055

El primer lote de combatientes de Azov que se rindió partió ayer por la mañana. Pudimos hablar con los combatientes en el lugar y nos contaron cómo sucedió.​​t.me/voenkor_evtushenko/588​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## El_Suave (17 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Después de la 2ª guerra mundial promovieron que la gente plantase huertos en sus jardines, gran parte de las viviendas eran unifamiliares y aún hoy en día un gran porcentaje de Ingleses disponen de casitas con jardín.
> 
> En estos casos extremos los ingleses son bien organizados y siguen las indicaciones que les dan. En los racionamientos que hicieron tras la guerra que fueron muy extremos, incluso mejoró la salud de la población general, hay estadísticas al respecto.
> 
> ...



Lo tiene peor Alemania y toda Centroeuropa. Sus tierras de cultivo, originalmente muy fértiles, están absolutamente arruinadas por la explotación intensiva más la enorme contaminación de los suelos asociada a siglos de superindustrialización.

En este sentido la Península Ibérica, a pesar de tener una superficie de tierras fértiles escasa en relación a su tamaño, está mucho mejor, sus tierras están menos sobreexplotadas, y sobre todo mucho menos contaminadas por la pobre industrialización que se ha dado históricamente por esta parte de Europa.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Lo que de toda la vida se ha llamado hacerse trampas al solitario.
> 
> Sería una medida cortoplacista que a cambio de joder aun más las economías occidentales, ofrecería una pequeña tregua fiscal a los presupuestos públicos gubernamentales.
> Es un poco el pensamiento de si el gobierno ruso financia la guerra con sus hidrocarburos, hagamos algo nosotros para poder financiar también la guerra a cuenta de los hidrocarburos rusos.
> Jodidos, los consumidores occidentales.



Y luego cada vez que vayan a la gasolinera a echar gasolina o diesel y no les llegue luego para comer pueden decir muy a gusto "Jodete, Putin" y ya esta resuelto.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Y el acogedor Panzerwaffles de hoy es un auténtico festival del crujido.

Vídeo 1: Un tanque ruso T-90 remolca un T-80BV ucraniano capturado. Zrada.

Vídeo 2: ¿Qué hace el pueblo hermano más querido? Eso es, convertir zrada en peremoga. Desplazan el vídeo hacia atrás, lo firman y... voilá. Ahora es un T-80BV ucraniano remolcando un T-90 ruso en la parte trasera.

Espera, espera, eso no es todo. El vídeo ucraniano ha sido reeditado sin la menor duda por Rob Lee (ver foto), un famoso experto militar estadounidense especializado en Rusia.

Tengan por seguro que dentro de una hora este video se hará viral en toda la mamá OSINT y los expertos occidentales desde Kofman hasta Ryan. Las mismas personas, por cierto, cuyas opiniones sobre las pérdidas de Stupid Ford fueron citadas con autoridad por algunos "expertos" rusos ehem.

De todos modos, mientras ustedes se dan cuenta del precio de la OSINT y la experiencia, nosotros calcularemos las pérdidas, pues hemos gritado a través de dos cascos de tanque y un cubo táctico.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49057

_Videos en el enlace


_


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (17 May 2022)

Forochoco dijo:


> Una vez que Azovstal ha caido... alguien puede calcular las tropas rusas que se liberan para ir a otro frente?



No muchas. La mayoría de tropas ya salieron tras la toma de la ciudad a mediados de abril. No deben ser más de 5.000 o 4.000, las suficientes para controlar Azovstal y bombardearla.


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

Forochoco dijo:


> Una vez que Azovstal ha caido... alguien puede calcular las tropas rusas que se liberan para ir a otro frente?



Aun hay que hacer mucha limpieza, revisión, vigilancia, asegurarse que no quede ningún loco, mantener orden público en Mariúpol, evitar infiltraciones de sabotaje.....
Así que liberar liberar, realmente quedan muy pocas tropas liberadas (y tampoco habían tantas apostadas).
Por ser generosos, en un par de semanas puede que unos 1.000 efectivos ruso-donetskianos puedan ir a otros lugares.

O dicho de otra manera, el "efecto retención" que ha tenido esta resistencia estúpida de 3 semanas y media (desde que Putin dio por concluida la toma de Mariúpol y ordenó confinar en las mazmorras a los resistentes, han pasado solo 3 semanas y media....) ha consistido en inmovilizar un contingente de tipo media brigada, que podrían haber estado en otros sitios, y tenía que estar ahí confinando (y confitando), a los resistentes.


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>




La dictadura democrática casi perfecta. Votad, votad, malditos.


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

La contraofensiva de Azov en Mariupol comienza aquí para las prisiones rusas


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Tan pronto como las "calderas" se cernieron sobre las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, los altos cargos en Europa se reactivaron notablemente.

Borrell: La UE no permitirá que Ucrania se quede sin armas y equipo militar en el momento crítico de los combates en Donbás.

t.me/epoddubny/10702


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

SVR RUSO: Estados Unidos está reclutando activamente a miembros de organizaciones terroristas internacionales, incluido el grupo ISIS*, como mercenarios para que participen en las hostilidades en Ucrania.

[...] En abril, unos 60 combatientes del ISIS de entre 20 y 25 años fueron liberados de las prisiones controladas por los kurdos sirios con la participación de los servicios especiales estadounidenses. A continuación, fueron trasladados a la zona de la base militar estadounidense de Al-Tanf, situada en Siria, cerca de la frontera con Jordania e Irak, para recibir entrenamiento de combate con vistas a su eventual traslado a territorio ucraniano.

t.me/epoddubny/10703


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (17 May 2022)

*El extraño movimiento de pies de Putin en su encuentro con el presidente de Tayikistán que aviva los rumores sobre su maltrecha salud*











El extraño movimiento de pies de Putin en su encuentro con el presidente de Tayikistán que aviva los rumores sobre su maltrecha salud


Los rumores sobre la salud de Vladimir Putin siguen creciendo en plena guerra de Ucrania. En los últimos meses se ha publicado que el líder ruso padece numerosas enfermedades, aunque el Kremlin siempre ha negado estos hechos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ventilar un poco, no hace falta exagerar, las corrientes de aire se han de evitar por los cambios de temperatura que producen de un sitio a otro circulando por el piso o casa.
> 
> Tengo el honor de haber informado ya a finales de Marzo del 2020 en el hilo del COVID de que era necesario ventilar para evitar carga infectiva en el aire, mucho antes de que los medios o el gobierno lo dijera, pero una cosa es ventilar y otra que salgas de la habitación y te encuentres con una corriente de aire frio, los cambios bruscos de temperatura se han de evitar.



...a ti si que te ha dado el aire frio...en el cerebro...

Como te han cambiado la perspectiva de la gripe...a ver ...repite conmigo:

SOY UN AUTOMATA DEL SISTEMA, PROGRAMADO CON UN SOFTWARE COMPORTAMENTAL LLAMADO COVID 19!!!


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La Unión Europea, a través de Torquemada Borrell, advierte a Serbia de que también debe sancionar a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y QUIEN COJONES ES LA UNION EUROPEDA PARA ADVERTIR A UN PAIS SOBERANO DE NADA???

ANDA Y QUE OS DEN MUCHO POR EL CULO, NAZIS APESTOSOS...espero veros pasar las de Caín...

Por hijos de mil putas...mil leches...mal nacidos y mal fornicados...


----------



## Azrael_II (17 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El extraño movimiento de pies de Putin en su encuentro con el presidente de Tayikistán que aviva los rumores sobre su maltrecha salud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha sacado algún moco? Los pronadores hacemos esos movimientos


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

Asmodee dijo:


> *¿Una OTAN más amplia es más segura?*
> 
> En El País aparece hoy este escrito que se sale del dicurso oficialista. Estos no dan puntada sin hilo. Atentos, pues.
> 
> ...



LO...SE DICE LOOOOOOOOOOO...


LOOOOOOOOO...PAISSSSSSSS


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Según la información procedente del terreno, el enemigo sufrió grandes bajas en el ataque al cuartel del centro de Desna. Entre 250 y 300 muertos.

Nikolaev 2.0

t.me/boris_rozhin/49060


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Sacado de un comentario de MOA...
> 
> 
> Una publicación en el canal de YouTube Defense Politics Asia informa que se está utilizando el siguiente proceso"
> ...



poco me parece...como decía el carapolla...


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

77.5% of Russian citizens are not afraid of stopping trade with the West, and 58.6% believe that sanctions are good for the country's economy.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo dices por el F-35? Prefiere el Su-57.
> Cuando hace 2 años visto a Putin en Moscu, este le llevo a ver una feria de armamento y se lo enseño mientras se comían un cucurucho de helado. Se le hizo el pis coca-cola al verlo. Putin le digo que de momento no está en venta.



Seran lo que sean los turcos, viven en un enclave estratégico, mucha población, pero saben negociar.

Algo intentarán sacar de los usanos y de los rusos.
Los turcos sacan en breve su caza propio motor Rolls-Royce, tardarán en desplegar.
Aviones usanos y nuclear rusa.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...a ti si que te ha dado el aire frio...en el cerebro...
> 
> Como te han cambiado la perspectiva de la gripe...a ver ...repite conmigo:
> 
> *SOY UN AUTOMATA DEL SISTEMA, PROGRAMADO CON UN SOFTWARE COMPORTAMENTAL LLAMADO COVID 19!!!*



Te digo lo mismo que a otro hace un rato:

La pandemia es real. El fenómeno se llama zoonosis y será aún peor en el futuro. Básicamente es lo mismo que hemos hecho con las ratas, o con los perros o las vacas, pero con patógenos. Es la consecuencia de convivir con otras especies o invadir sus nichos biológicos. Que ha sido real te lo dan los datos de la caída generalizada de esperanza de vida. Con muertes normales la esperanza de vida no cae.

Respecto a las políticas adoptadas, poco se puede decir. A falta de medios y tejido social para implementar medidas realmente eficaces como las chinas, se hizo lo que buenamente se pudo. Las tasas de contagio en Occidente fueron objetivamente peores que en Oriente porque a pesar de que los chinos son unos guarros (todavía en muchos sitios tienen ganado en las casas), la disciplina lo es todo.

De todas formas da igual lo que penseis. Somos 8.000 millones y tenemos dos opciones: o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadre, o lo hará antes o después la naturaleza por nosotros de la forma habitual. Democrática, ignorando olímpicamente méritos, privilegios, ideologías y toda chorrada propia a la que hacemos más caso que a aquello de lo que estamos hechos. La naturaleza ya ha dado el primer aviso.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

77.5% of Russian citizens are not afraid of stopping trade with the West, and 58.6% believe that sanctions are good for the country's economy.


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...a ti si que te ha dado el aire frio...en el cerebro...
> 
> Como te han cambiado la perspectiva de la gripe...a ver ...repite conmigo:
> 
> SOY UN AUTOMATA DEL SISTEMA, PROGRAMADO CON UN SOFTWARE COMPORTAMENTAL LLAMADO COVID 19!!!



Repite conmigo: -soy un autómata de la disidencia controlada porque es muy fácil neutralizarla y nunca llegará lejos por magufa.

Pista: que las vacunas aparezcan demasiado pronto y con estudios inaceptables es una cosa, que hablar de la ciencia refiriéndose al producto cocinado en una comisión mixta entre científicos y políticos no significa que el virus no exista, que no produzca enfermedad, incapacidad y muerte (otra cuestión es cuanta cuando nos mienten) ni que la ciencia no tenga previsto en los libros de texto desde antes de esta distopia como se tratan las enfermedades infecciosas antes de complementar estudios e incluso identificar el bicho.

De hecho a base de estudios epidemiológicos se han cortado epidemias antes de aislar el bicho porque no se podía y que esta vacuna no haya resultado como nos contaban tampoco habla de que les vacunas no valgan, sólo habla de la ingenuidad de creerse que una vacuna, la primera y antes de crearla, iba a ser eficaz para un grupo de bichos que no se pudieron controlar antes cuando hubiesen sido muy necesarios en veterinaria porque producen muchas pérdidas económicas.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia entregarán mañana su solicitud de ingreso a la OTAN.*
*Suecia *y *Finlandia *entregarán mañana en Bruselas su solicitud de ingreso en la *OTAN*, anunció este martes la primera ministra sueca, Magdalena Andersson, en rueda de prensa conjunta con el según ha anunciado el presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, de visita oficial en Estocolmo.

El anuncio se produce después de que el Eduskunta (Parlamento finlandés) ratificó hoy por amplia mayoría el ingreso del país en la Alianza, aprobado dos días atrás por el presidente y el Gobierno, y de que el Ejecutivo sueco anunciase ayer que pediría la entrada en esa organización.


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Asociaciones
> 
> Zelensky ya grabó un video (patrón de 40 segundos de texto) en el que decía que la rendición de sus no arios es muy buena *
> 
> ...




Osease. ".... Y en Stalingrado, las fuerzas alemanas completaron su misión de combate y están siendo evacuadas"...
La misma canción de siempre, cosas que nunca cambian en el frente oriental.


----------



## Roscodevino (17 May 2022)

npintos dijo:


> ¿Usted sabe lo que hay dentro de Azovstal?



Cuando les hayas pegado a todos puedes pasar x mi casa a comerme todo el trozo gordo de carne piraton, que se que te gusta, seré magnánimo y te lefare la cara.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

Los machotes alfas de las lloronas del vaticano también han salido o siguen fragueleando¿?


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Borrell: "La guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento"*
*Josep Borrell*, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, ha recalcado en la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión de ministros de Defensa de la UE, que "la guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento".

"Los enfrentamientos en el Donbás están en un momento en el que los ucranianos están expulsando a los rusos, ya han tenido éxitos considerables y esto demuestra que los ucranianos tienen una gran capacidad de resistencia y contraatacar. Vamos a aportar nuevas ayudas financieras con cargo al presupuesto de la UE, pero esto es solo una parte del esfuerzo europeo, los estados miembros por su parte también están haciendo grandes esfuerzos", ha recalcado.

También ha mostrado el apoyo de la UE a Suecia y Finlandia ante su intención de incorporarse a la OTAN. Borrell espera que esta adhesión se produzca "pronto" y de esta forma la OTAN y la UE trabajarán "de manera más cohesionada". Ha calificado este hecho de "cambio geopolítico muy importante".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

La finesa Gasum se niega a pagar en rublos a Gazprom.

Iz.ru


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell: "La guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento"*
> *Josep Borrell*, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, ha recalcado en la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión de ministros de Defensa de la UE, que "la guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento".
> 
> "Los enfrentamientos en el Donbás están en un momento en el que los ucranianos están expulsando a los rusos, ya han tenido éxitos considerables y esto demuestra que los ucranianos tienen una gran capacidad de resistencia y contraatacar. Vamos a aportar nuevas ayudas financieras con cargo al presupuesto de la UE, pero esto es solo una parte del esfuerzo europeo, los estados miembros por su parte también están haciendo grandes esfuerzos", ha recalcado.
> ...



Quien te iba a decir a tí que acabarías de altavoz de un sociata eh gavi?


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La finesa Gasum se niega a pagar en rublos a Gazprom.
> 
> Iz.ru



Los finlandeses se han venido arriba, a ver si no les bajan los humos de un guantazo.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania puede armar a un millón de soldados, según un exmilitar ruso.*
*Ucrania *puede armar, con ayuda de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea (UE), a un millón de soldados profesionales y altamente motivados que podrían convertirse en un quebradero de cabeza para el Ejército ruso, ha alertado hoy el coronel retirado ruso Mijaíl Jodariónok.

"Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden armar a un millón de personas, y eso es algo que ellos mismos dicen. Teniendo en cuenta que está a punto de activarse la ayuda de EEUU y la ayuda europea, la realidad es que tendremos un millón de ucranianos armados", afirmó Jodariónok en el Primer Canal de la televisión pública rusa.

Jodariónok, quien también trabajó en el Estado Mayor de Rusia, recomendó "no tomar sedantes informativos", ya que muchos medios rusos dan "informaciones sobre determinada quiebra emocional y psicológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania", algo que "no se corresponde con la realidad".


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El extraño movimiento de pies de Putin en su encuentro con el presidente de Tayikistán que aviva los rumores sobre su maltrecha salud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tienes alguna rascándose los cojones?. Sería un notición.


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

*Ucrania ha ganado el Festival de Eurovisión en 2004 (revolución naranja),*
_* en 2016 ("1944", canción parcialmente en tártaro de Crimea) y en*_
* 2022 (operación militar especial rusa).*

Así que, no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol imperial...


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

*Los militantes de la división Azov bloqueados en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol se han rendido sin condiciones, según ha declarado el representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitriy Polyansky.*

El único intercambio disponible para Azovstal es cambiar los sótanos de Azovstal por las celdas del centro de detención previa de Taganrog. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/49062


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Sobre BMPT "Terminator", ya que han sido vistos...
Sí se han visto, sí en filas de combate.

t.me/nezhurka/2118

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Elimina (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Ucrania ha ganado el Festival de Eurovisión en 2004 (revolución naranja),*
> _* en 2016 ("1944", canción parcialmente en tártaro de Crimea) y en*_
> * 2022 (operación militar especial rusa).*
> 
> Así que, no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol imperial...



Falta de nuevo el premio Nobel. En 2015 fue de literatura, y este año será el de la paz para Nazielenski.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...a ti si que te ha dado el aire frio...en el cerebro...
> 
> Como te han cambiado la perspectiva de la gripe...a ver ...repite conmigo:
> 
> SOY UN AUTOMATA DEL SISTEMA, PROGRAMADO CON UN SOFTWARE COMPORTAMENTAL LLAMADO COVID 19!!!



Me limito a comentar lo que se con mis mínimos conocimientos, supongo que tu debes ser toda una autoridad en biología molecular, microbiología y genética, yo no.

fin del off-topic.


----------



## Snowball (17 May 2022)

*France, Germany & Italy Favor Negotiations To End Ukraine War






France, Germany & Italy Favor Negotiations To End Ukraine War | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*


----------



## Expected (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los finlandeses se han venido arriba, a ver si no les bajan los humos de un guantazo.



Misilazo....se los van a bajar con un misilazo...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*La Corte Penal Internacional despliega 42 expertos para investigar los crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
El fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) ha anunciado este martes el despliegue en Ucrania de un equipo de 42 expertos para investigar las acusaciones de crímenes de guerra cometidos durante la *guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.*

"Confirmo que hoy mi oficina envió un equipo compuesto de 42 investigadores, expertos en criminalística y otro personal de apoyo a Ucrania", afirmó en un comunicado Karim Khan, quien precisó que se trataba de "la misión más importante en términos de efectivos jamás desplegada sobre el terreno de una sola vez".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los finlandeses se han venido arriba, a ver si no les bajan los humos de un guantazo.



Gasum tenía hasta el 20 de mayo para contestar la petición de Gazprom.

- Gasum està preparada para cortar por falta de suministro.

- Gasum puede operar a través de Balticconector para necesidades de verano 

- Balticconector no tiene capacidad para abastecer demandas finesas en verano 

Kauppalethi.fi


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Alemania va a "intensificar" su cooperación militar con Suecia y Finlandia, candidatas a la OTAN*
El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz ha asegurado este martes que su país va a "intensificar" su cooperación militar con Suecia y Finlandia, que buscan garantías de seguridad para el periodo de transición hasta su deseada integración en la OTAN.

"Vamos a intensificar nuestra cooperación militar, sobre todo en la región del Mar Báltico", ha asegurado Scholz en una rueda de prensa en Berlín.

Según ha precisado, Suecia y Finlandia pueden contar con el apoyo de Alemania, "sobre todo en esta situación muy particular", ha dicho, en referencia a la esperada aceptación de ambos países en la OTAN en un contexto de *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania puede armar a un millón de soldados, según un exmilitar ruso.*
> *Ucrania *puede armar, con ayuda de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea (UE), a un millón de soldados profesionales y altamente motivados que podrían convertirse en un quebradero de cabeza para el Ejército ruso, ha alertado hoy el coronel retirado ruso Mijaíl Jodariónok.
> 
> "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden armar a un millón de personas, y eso es algo que ellos mismos dicen. Teniendo en cuenta que está a punto de activarse la ayuda de EEUU y la ayuda europea, la realidad es que tendremos un millón de ucranianos armados", afirmó Jodariónok en el Primer Canal de la televisión pública rusa.
> ...



¿Serás tu uno de ellos? Venga anímate, te darán incluso una medalla al valor porque hace falta valor para arrimarse a Zelensky.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los militantes de la división Azov bloqueados en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol se han rendido sin condiciones, según ha declarado el representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitriy Polyansky.*
> 
> El único intercambio disponible para Azovstal es cambiar los sótanos de Azovstal por las celdas del centro de detención previa de Taganrog.
> 
> ...



JOJOJOJO y los putimedia diciendo que ucrania ha cumplido con su mision en Mariupol cuando no hay nenazas ukros sino solo en azovstal, y lo llaman evacuacion que hijos de la gran puta, que cono evacuacion, se han rendido
@El Promotor @rejon @JAGGER @Simo Hayha ir poniendo hemoal en vuestros ojetes XD


----------



## Fauna iberica (17 May 2022)

No creo que se cumpla, pero ojalá y lo hagan, esas ratas deben ser exterminadas sin piedad.


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

Delirante. Napoleón celebra la evacuación de militares franceses en Waterloo. El delirio de los medios de comunicación cae en el surrealismo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



Nunca pensé que Rusia mostraría esta debilidad. Es acojonante.














Así es el peligroso Batallón Azov, el grupo paramilitar nazi unido al ejército ucraniano


Cerca de tres semanas después del inicio de la invasión de Rusia sobre Ucrania, con más de tres millones de refugiados, las tropas de Vladimir Putin siguen avanzando mientras dejan




www.marca.com




*Así es el peligroso Batallón Azov, el grupo paramilitar nazi unido al ejército ucraniano*












Azov, el batallón de la polémica en la guerra de Ucrania


Este grupo paramilitar impulsado en 2014 por algunos voluntarios de ideología nazi, integrado ya en las fuerzas de seguridad, gana protagonismo en la guerra contra el invasor ruso




elpais.com




*Azov, el batallón de la polémica en la guerra de Ucrania*
*Este grupo paramilitar impulsado en 2014 por algunos voluntarios de ideología nazi, integrado ya en las fuerzas de seguridad, gana protagonismo en la guerra contra el invasor ruso*


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

El neolenguaje llega a la guerra.

Rendición = Evacuación


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Uno de los 4 cuarteles del centro de Desna tras los ataques de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Según fuentes locales, murieron entre 250 y 300 personas.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49079


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los militantes de la división Azov bloqueados en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol se han rendido sin condiciones, según ha declarado el representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitriy Polyansky.*
> 
> El único intercambio disponible para Azovstal es cambiar los sótanos de Azovstal por las celdas del centro de detención previa de Taganrog.
> 
> ...



El tweet de esto.



*No sabía que el inglés tuviera tantas formas de expresar un mismo mensaje: los #Azovnazis se han rendido incondicionalmente*


----------



## John Nash (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



Antes tienen muchas cosas que contar, a los rusos y al mundo.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Cuando la elección era "Con el escudo o sobre el escudo", se eligió el viaje en autobús. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/49075


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Haga usted las preguntas, no creo que sean tan off topic



Solo una.

Me defina lo de libre mercado en una frase corta.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Nuevos horrores de la ocupación rusa.
Si en Crimea se les obligó a votar a punta de pistola, en la región de Kherson se les obliga a descansar en la playa a punta de pistola.

L_os "rashistas" organizan la temporada turística a punta de pistola en la Arabatskaya Strelka, en la provincia de Kherson. Ahora, los sanatorios y centros de recreo de Crimea están repletos de militares rusos heridos traídos desde la Ucrania continental. Por eso los rusos decidieron pasar sus vacaciones en los lugares de vacaciones de la región de Kherson. Los empresarios locales se ven obligados a abrir campamentos de vacaciones, cafeterías, tiendas y "crear condiciones seguras y cómodas" para los veraneantes._

El cinismo desenfrenado del agresor no tiene límites.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49066


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

Algo divertido debe estar ocurriendo en Inglaterra con los 'refugiados' ucranianos, 
pues hasta los corifeos mediáticos reconocen que el plan del gobierno para realojar
a los "refugiados" ucranianos ha sido un desastre.

*Un número cada vez mayor de refugiados se está quedando sin hogar, y muchos *
_*en la indigencia, tras la ruptura de las relaciones con sus anfitriones de " hogares*_
*para Ucrania' en el Reino Unido..*

Dicen que son choques culturales y de personalidad, pero es que eso de querer meter
en tu casa, como si fuera una mascota, a unos invitados que te empiezan a cantar ,
sin parar, las alabanzas de Adolf Hitler y sus mariachis pues debe ser de traca...

Russia-Ukraine war: hundreds of Ukrainian fighters evacuated from Azovstal as peace talks stall – live


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Memorándum a un soldado de las AFU sobre cómo abandonar posiciones y evitar la responsabilidad penal

Cada vez son más las unidades de las AFU y los TERO que graban mensajes de vídeo a sus mandos y se niegan a cumplir las órdenes por la "buena" vida.

Es una muy buena opción para dejar sus puestos.
❗ Aquí tienes unas pequeñas instrucciones de cómo hacerlo legalmente.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49067


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasum tenía hasta el 20 de mayo para contestar la petición de Gazprom.
> 
> - Gasum està preparada para cortar por falta de suministro.
> 
> ...



Balticconector es un gasoducto entre Estonia y Finlandia.
Finlandia podría proveerse de ese gasoducto si hubiesen reservas.
Pero no es el caso.
Baltolandia decidió dejar de comprar gas ruso a principios de abril, y están tirando los tres países de las reservas estratégicas que tiene Letonia.
Se estima que eso puede llegar hasta otoño, cuando está previsto que llegue y sea operativo un barco regasificador a Estonia
Supongo que por esto, el precio de la leña se ha disparado en Baltolandia (y para el otoño, se augura aun mayor subida).

Nota: Nokia, la gran empresa finesa, empezó siendo una empresa maderera.
Supongo que pueden volver por sus orígenes, y comenzar a talar bosques a cascoporro, pues el invierno finés es duro de aúpa.









Estonia dejará de importar gas procedente de Rusia antes de que finalice el año


Las autoridades de Estonia han anunciado este jueves que dejarán de importar gas procedente de Rusia de...




www.europapress.es













Los tres países bálticos dejan de importar gas ruso


El director del operador de almacenamiento de gas natural de Letonia informó el sábado que los países bálticos ya no importan gas natural ruso.




www.france24.com


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Los soldados rusos obligaron a los 3 hermanos a arrodillarse al borde de un pozo recién excavado en el norte Ucrania. La primera bala mató al hermano menor. El segundo golpeó al mayor. El proyectil dirigido a Mykola lo golpeó cerca de la oreja derecha. Sobrevivió.


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No creo que se cumpla, pero ojalá y lo hagan, esas ratas deben ser exterminadas sin piedad.



Ejecuciones para que? Esos mensajes son un calentón, no tienen sentido.


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

¿Os imagináis la que se liaría si en vez de cumplir con los convenios internacionales y facilitar la evacuación de los soldados una vez se han rendido, Rusia los enviase a todos a un Guantánamo que hubiesen construido en Siberia?.


----------



## No al NOM (17 May 2022)

Zerdensky sigue ingresando millones de euros cada semana, mientras ordena a sus soldados que no se retiren y luchen hasta el final, como si fuera un partido del Real Madrid.


Puto psicópata criminal


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

Fuentes rusas dicen que el video se ha invertido y en realidad es un T-90 ruso tirando de un T-80 ucraniano. Lo he estado mirando durante 5 minutos en mi teléfono, pero no puedo decir jajaja. No puedo ver en detalle rn, echa un vistazo


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Vídeo del ejército del LNR sobre la captura del pueblo de Orekhovo.
Anteriormente se mostraba un tanque ucraniano destruido en las afueras del pueblo, volado por su propia mina antitanque mientras intentaba cambiar de posición. Además de otra bandera ucraniana capturada.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49080

El éxito de la ofensiva en la carretera de Bakhmut. El LNR ha liberado Orekhovo​​t.me/millnr/8561​​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## No al NOM (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



Todo lo contrario, Rusia no debe caer en la espiral de torturas, ya tiene a todo el mundo en contra gracias a la propaganda, hacen bien en tratar con humanidad a los heridos. Otra cosa son las condenas que les apliquen, que serán ejemplares sin duda.


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Antes tienen muchas cosas que contar, a los rusos y al mundo.



Para eso están los ilesos. Hay testimonios de sobra.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

¿Será una distracción?


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 May 2022)

Terroristas de Azov rumbo a una prisión rusa


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Dudo que después de esta guerra, y con la consiguiente decadencia de prestigio y poder militar, les de para volver a invadir a nadie que se defienda mínimamente al menos hasta que Putin la palme


----------



## ZARGON (17 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, Rusia no debe caer en la espiral de torturas, ya tiene a todo el mundo en contra gracias a la propaganda, hacen bien en tratar con humanidad a los heridos. Otra cosa son las condenas que les apliquen, que serán ejemplares sin duda.



Quien habla de torturas?. El fusilamiento forma parte del código militar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 May 2022)

Uno de los 4 cuarteles del centro de Desna tras los ataques de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas RF. Murieron entre 250 y 300 personas según las propias fuentes locales.


----------



## No al NOM (17 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061172
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061177
> ...



@Simo Hayha mira Loser tus héroes pedófilos van a ser penetrados en cárceles rusas


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Carga 1488 en Elenka. 

t.me/boris_rozhin/49081

exclusivo​Otro lote de ucranianos capturados ha llegado a Yelenivka para su reclusión.​​t.me/NeoficialniyBeZsonoV/13223​​​


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

El Comité de Investigación de Rusia dice que interrogará a los miembros de la banda nazi detenidos que se entregaron en la planta de Azovstal.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49082


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

Tengo entendido que las cárceles rusas son un pelín chungas, no?. Quizás no sean muy amables con los ukronazis que encierren allí. 

Los que me dan pena son los pobres soldados regulares, que se van a comer el marrón de los nazis.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasum tenía hasta el 20 de mayo para contestar la petición de Gazprom.
> 
> - Gasum està preparada para cortar por falta de suministro.
> 
> ...



La 2 y la 3 se contradicen o me lo parece a mi.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Carga 1488 en Elenka.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49081
> 
> exclusivo​Otro lote de ucranianos capturados ha llegado a Yelenivka para su reclusión.​​t.me/NeoficialniyBeZsonoV/13223​​Ver archivo adjunto 1061179​



Unos tios que han sido desarmados, vigilados por los del otro bando armados....No se Rick , lo de la "evacuación" parece falso. 

En fin, lo que esta por ver es si se han rendido ya todos, si han capturado a los cabecillas, y si habia o no asesores extranjeros.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Los rusos están en la situación de la familia que ha sido rica y les cuesta asimilar que son nuevos pobres. Aunque en este caso ellos se piensan que son la segunda potencia militar y todavía no han asumido que no lo son.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Los combatientes de Azov que se rindieron están borrando frenéticamente sus cuentas en las redes sociales, aparentemente temiendo que se encuentre algo, pero aparentemente en vano: todos los movimientos quedan registrados, Internet lo recuerda todo

Por ejemplo, este no-humano apodado "Frost" publicó disparos de marines rusos heridos.

Los delincuentes responderán por todo, incluso sin las redes sociales, nada puede salvarlos.

t.me/Soldierline/6493


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Forochoco dijo:


> Una vez que Azovstal ha caido... alguien puede calcular las tropas rusas que se liberan para ir a otro frente?




No creo que tanto, pero según los ucranianos: 



pemebe dijo:


> Gracias a la resistencia ofrecida por los defensores de Mariupol, el enemigo no pudo trasladar unidades de tropas. *Se impidió el traslado de casi 20.000 militares a otras regiones [de Ucrania]*, lo que a su vez impidió al enemigo capturar rápidamente Zaporizhzhia. El enemigo no pudo crear condiciones favorables para cercar a las Fuerzas Conjuntas [ucranianas].


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Balticconector es un gasoducto entre Estonia y Finlandia.
> Finlandia podría proveerse de ese gasoducto si hubiesen reservas.
> Pero no es el caso.
> Baltolandia decidió dejar de comprar gas ruso a principios de abril, y están tirando los tres países de las reservas estratégicas que tiene Letonia.
> ...



No llegan a Otoño si Rusia corta gas.

Ya que lituania ya aporta gas a Estonia por Klaipeda barco regasificador, Estonia no tiene para ellos, no puede tener para Finlandia.
Por muchos barcos de GNL que envien hay que transformar el gas y almacenarlo.

Faltan infraestructuras.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Los servicios municipales inician la restauración de la esclusa del embalse de Myronivske

Recordemos que el 14 de mayo los nazis ucranianos volaron la esclusa del embalse de Myronivske, que es el tercer embalse más grande de la región. Muchos asentamientos de LNR están amenazados por las inundaciones.

El embalse de Mironovskoye se creó en 1951. Está situada a 1,5 km de Svetlodarsk y fue diseñada para dar servicio a la central térmica de Myronivska.

t.me/Soldierline/6490


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Vamos a ver. 

Sobre lo de Mariupol. ....Lo que entendí ayer a Zelensky es que desde el punto de vista estratégico la resistencia ya no tenía sentido. Que en su día si, porque habían logrado fijar 10 btgs rusos allí, dando tiempo al resto del ejército. Y que sacrificar la vida por nada tampoco era el plan. 

Así que les había dado la orden de entregarse, después de un acuerdo con los rusos de que serían intercambiados por prisioneros.

Lo de la Duma es un pataleo de cara a la galería Después de decir que los Azov son nazis no pueden hacer un acuerdo sin más.

Pero que esto está pactado está más que claro. Lo que no me queda claro es si es para todos los soldados o sólo para los que están heridos.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

_A este no le intercambian_

"Estos no son soldados sino bastardos... No es una victoria, es una bastardía", dijo un soldado cautivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre sus compañeros que intimidan a los soldados rusos en cautiverio. Al mismo tiempo, observa que se le trata con dignidad en el cautiverio. Lo alimentan bien, lo visten, lo bañan y hasta fuman. Después de ver el vídeo, este militar no querría ser hecho prisionero por sus propias fuerzas. Y es comprensible. La amplia alma rusa los calentó demasiado. Es un pecado quejarse.

"No necesitamos esa Ucrania (con los nazis)", la única conclusión correcta que sacó durante su servicio. Y después se dirigió al gobierno ucraniano y a los compañeros que siguen cumpliendo las órdenes de los criminales:

"Todos los chicos con los que serví pensaron que esto estaba a punto de terminar. ¡Haz algo (el gobierno ucraniano)! Para eso te eligieron... Basta".

t.me/Soldierline/6489

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tengo entendido que las cárceles rusas son un pelín chungas, no?. Quizás no sean muy amables con los ukronazis que encierren allí.
> 
> Los que me dan pena son los pobres soldados regulares, que se van a comer el marrón de los nazis.



Yo creo que los regulares estarán confinados mientras dure el conflicto y al acabar les darán libertad. No hay razón para que no sea así.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

No das ni una rata de cloaca y a mamar al coño de tu PM que me gusta mas......GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

La evacuación de Breda


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tengo entendido que las cárceles rusas son un pelín chungas, no?. Quizás no sean muy amables con los ukronazis que encierren allí.
> 
> Los que me dan pena son los pobres soldados regulares, que se van a comer el marrón de los nazis.



Los soldados regulares los van a separar e intercambiar por soldados rusos capturados. 

Para ellos, la guerra se ha terminado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La 2 y la 3 se contradicen o me lo parece a mi.



Culpa mía si no se entiende, cosas del móvil.

Puede abastecer pero no tiene suficiente capacidad entre otros problemas por diámetro de tuberías.

Las tuberías llegan, pero su capacidad es tan limitada que no puede cubrir ni la baja demanda estival .


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasum tenía hasta el 20 de mayo para contestar la petición de Gazprom.
> 
> - Gasum està preparada para cortar por falta de suministro.
> 
> ...




La tradicional frialdad del alma finlandesa, este invierno será acompañada por el cuerpo.  

(se van a tener que calentar metiendo un reno en la cama)


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Que alguien le diga al hijoPutin que la UE tiene dinero y ellos son un país de muertos de hambre.


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No llegan a Otoño si Rusia corta gas.
> 
> Ya que lituania ya aporta gas a Estonia por Klaipeda barco regasificador, Estonia no tiene para ellos, no puede tener para Finlandia.
> Por muchos barcos de GNL que envien hay que transformar el gas y almacenarlo.
> ...



Bueno, lo divertido es que con esta jugada, se ha descubierto el pastel de que Baltolandia en verdad sí estaba usando gas ruso, pero gas ruso proveniente de Finlandia a través del Balticconect, y claro, las reservas estratégicas de Letonia y la regasificadora de Klaipeda de Lituania.

Creo que el siguiente vencimiento de pago y suministro de gas ruso a Finlandia era para el día 20 de mayo. Deben estar chupando gas a la desesperada, rellenando hasta los botellines de agua mineral....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La tradicional frialdad del alma finlandesa, este invierno será acompañada por el cuerpo.
> 
> (se van a tener que calentar metiendo un reno en la cama)



El Reno igual lo tienen que meter en verano y ya me dirás tú


----------



## esquilero (17 May 2022)

Todos aquellos filonazis que decian que el batallón Azov iba a acabar conquistando Rusia tenían razón.

Hoy mismo han hecho su entrada en Rusia, eso si; para ir a prisión los que tengan suerte y a desnazificar en el acto a los que tengan crimenes de guerra. 

Sois unos grandes informadores. Cualquier día de estos os fichan en Antonia 3 y le ponen de patitas en la calle al Vicente Valles, que ya está amortizado.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Batería rusa Buk SAM destruida por artillería ucraniana.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Consecuencias del choque de un tanque ruso contra un Opel Frontera SUV con combatientes ucranianos (como Volkssturm). 5 200x, 1 sobrevivió milagrosamente.

Cuidado, el vídeo es estrictamente para mayores de 18 años

t.me/boris_rozhin/49083

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

A ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a portarse mal en el autobus


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

El de exteriores finlandés firma la solicitud de ingreso en el otanfato.

Luego que los agresores son los rusos, dirán.

Que error, que inmenso error.


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Los wokes y su puta neolengua


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Es increíble que la victoria ucraniana comience a ser posible, aunque todavía sea improbable. Pero hace casi tres meses, no dábamos un duro por Ucrania. 

El estar luchando casi en pie de igualdad con el segundo ejército del mundo, después de tres meses de una invasión a traición, es ya una victoria.


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A ver quien es el guapo que se atreve a portarse mal en el autobus



En cualquier peli ya le habrían quitado el arma a los guardias y habrían huido con el bus o escapado por las ventanas. Joder, la vida real no es como en las películas, basta una mierda de fusil para tener quietecitos a decenas de Chad Azov.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, Rusia no debe caer en la espiral de torturas, ya tiene a todo el mundo en contra gracias a la propaganda, hacen bien en tratar con humanidad a los heridos. Otra cosa son las condenas que les apliquen, que serán ejemplares sin duda.



*No al NOM*
Desde
25 Mar 2022

La propaganda no es lo vuestro colega, dais pena y asco a la vez. 
No paráis de hacer el ridículo. Esos nazis van a volver a sus casas con sus familias mientras los soldaditos rusos se pudren en las ciénagas ucranianas porque tu amada babushka lo ha negociado así con sus "socios" , a cambio de algún "amigo" que los ucros tienen en su poder.
La vida de uno de esos nazis vale por la de 100 rusos, agradéceselo a tu babushka, el que está encantado con Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Fuentes rusas dicen que el video se ha invertido y en realidad es un T-90 ruso tirando de un T-80 ucraniano. Lo he estado mirando durante 5 minutos en mi teléfono, pero no puedo decir jajaja. No puedo ver en detalle rn, echa un vistazo





Te doy la respuesta. El tanque de la izquierda arrastra al de la derecha.

El modo de saberlo es por la forma en que cualquiera de nosotros hace una grabación... ves algo que te interesa, empiezas a grabar y sigues el movimiento. Esto aparece como "natural" si corres la toma con el tanque de la izquierda avanzando y no a la inversa.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Ea,ya te has vuelto a pinchar basura inmunda....deja las drogas que no te hacen nada de bien joio....


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te doy la respuesta. El tanque de la izquierda arrastra al de la derecha.
> 
> El modo de saberlo es por la forma en que cualquiera de nosotros hace una grabación... ves algo que te interesa, empiezas a grabar y sigues el movimiento. Esto aparece como "natural" si corres la toma con el tanque de la izquierda avanzando y no a la inversa.



La tensión del cable, cuesta arriba iria tenso todo el rato , como aparece en el video cuesta abajo habria momento sin tensión. Creo que estan subiendo no bajando. Osea que coincido con lo que dices.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El de exteriores finlandés firma la solicitud de ingreso en el otanfato.
> 
> Luego que los agresores son los rusos, dirán.
> 
> Que error, que inmenso error.



Putin dice que no lo ve una amenaza. Y tiene razón porque dentro de poco Rusia estará acabada, así que total, qué más da...
Suecia y Finlandia han visto la extrema debilidad rusa y no quieren estar en el bando perdedor.


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>





¿ Cómo describe la noticia el compañero @Disturbed ?

Demoledor finta ucraniana distrayendo tropas rusas en tareas de vigilancia y alejándolas de la zona de combate.

¿Y el camarada @Simo Hayha ?

orcorusos en derrota escondiéndose detrás de los valerosos combatientes ucranianos y huyendo a esconderse detrás de las alambradas de un campo de prisioneros para disimular.





Dicho sea de paso... ¿alguien ha visto a los camaradas citados en el día de hoy?


----------



## Renegato (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Consecuencias del choque de un tanque ruso contra un Opel Frontera SUV con combatientes ucranianos (como Volkssturm). 5 200x, 1 sobrevivió milagrosamente.
> 
> Cuidado, el vídeo es estrictamente para mayores de 18 años
> 
> ...



parece pompeya


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Esta guerra será el fin de Rusia. La pregunta principal que todos todavía tienen: ¿cuánto más dolor y destrucción causará el hijoPutin antes de morir en su búnker?


----------



## Discordante (17 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te doy la respuesta. El tanque de la izquierda arrastra al de la derecha.
> 
> El modo de saberlo es por la forma en que cualquiera de nosotros hace una grabación... ves algo que te interesa, empiezas a grabar y sigues el movimiento. Esto aparece como "natural" si corres la toma con el tanque de la izquierda avanzando y no a la inversa.



Yo diria que el de la derecha esta remolcando al de la izquierda por lo que parecen ser nubes de polvo que se ven en ambos lados izquierdos de las cadenas de los tanques, aunque el video tiene tan mala calidad que podrian ser simples artefactos o pixeles borrosos, pero es la unica prueba fisica que veo.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Preguntale a tu MAMI y muy gustosa te contestará...tiene cojones los dias que llevais los putos...PUTINIANOS...echais bilis por las orejas...


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El tweet de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> *No sabía que el inglés tuviera tantas formas de expresar un mismo mensaje: los #Azovnazis se han rendido incondicionalmente*



Se lo han puesto en bandeja ... El mundo entero esta tomando nota del comportamiento ridículo de los medios occidentales ... todos copiando al unisono lo de la evacuación como cuando en el COVID todos hablaban de la eficacia de las mascarillas. El ministerio de la verdad y el de la paz ya estan funcionando, el de la abundancia no va a tardar mucho y por supuesto al final tendrá que llegar el del amor.


----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>





Que la propaganda de guerra siempre fue una mierda no es nuevo.

Pero verlo en directo causa arcadas de asco. Y más en España que al ser un país fuera del conflicto podría tener un poco más de ecuanimidad en el modo en que presenta la información.


----------



## Castellano (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta guerra será el fin de Rusia. La pregunta principal que todos todavía tienen: ¿cuánto más dolor y destrucción causará el hijoPutin antes de morir en su búnker?



Ese fulano tiene 43 años?

Normal que estén amargados los ukronazis.
Están podridos no solo por dentro, sino también por fuera


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es increíble que la victoria ucraniana comience a ser posible, aunque todavía sea improbable. Pero hace casi tres meses, no dábamos un duro por Ucrania.
> 
> El estar luchando casi en pie de igualdad con el segundo ejército del mundo, después de tres meses de una invasión a traición, es ya una victoria.



si, si victoria, no lo habras visto de aqui tontolaba?
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/755


----------



## Elimina (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ea,ya te has vuelto a pinchar basura inmunda....deja las drogas que no te hacen nada de bien joio....



Tranqui, no es humano. Sus respuestas son demasiado imbéciles, habla como un mañico retrasado que conocí. De hecho, se parece mucho mucho. Imagino que fue el que le programó.


----------



## Castellano (17 May 2022)

Es así de tonto, lo hace gratis, igual que con el Covid o con Ayuso


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Más ambulancias con prisioneros de guerra heridos de las AFU y Azovstal llegaron a Novoazovsk, que las AFU habían planeado tomar para Ucrania durante la ofensiva de primavera sobre la DPR. Pero resultó así.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49090

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Nico (17 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Yo diria que el de la derecha esta remolcando al de la izquierda por lo que parecen ser nubes de polvo que se ven en ambos lados izquierdos de las cadenas de los tanques, aunque el video tiene tan mala calidad que podrian ser simples artefactos o pixeles borrosos, pero es la unica prueba fisica que veo.




Tu siempre tan *discordante*... oh wait !


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Cuando todo esto acabe y Ucrania vuelva a sus fronteras (Crimea no lo veo tan claro) es que algunas ex-republicas sovieticas viendo el ejercito que gasta Rusia y viendo como habrán quedado no intentarar pirarse de la influencia de Rusia (no solamente de zonas cercanas a Europa), lo que provocará nuevos conflictos bélicos que acabarán por dejar a Rusia en la más absoluta ruina (sin descartar pepinazos nucleares que intentarán que no veamos.


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se lo han puesto en bandeja ... El mundo entero esta tomando nota del comportamiento ridículo de los medios occidentales ... todos copiando al unisono lo de la evacuación como cuando en el COVID todos hablaban de la eficacia de las mascarillas. El ministerio de la verdad y el de la paz ya estan funcionando, el de la abundancia no va a tardar mucho y por supuesto al final tendrá que llegar el del amor.



Pues al estilo Von Paulus cuando "dio por finalizada la operación militar" en Stalingrado...

La verdad es que la prensa da muchísimo asco por decirlo suave... Con el covid ya quedo bastante claro para lo que sirven y a quien sirven.
Deberíamos gravarla a la prensa con impuestos enormes, ya que suponen un problema incluso de salud publica...


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Militares rusos y republicanos en el proceso de aceptación de la rendición de los combatientes de Azov, Mariupol.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49091


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Putin dice que no lo ve una amenaza. Y tiene razón porque dentro de poco Rusia estará acabada, así que total, qué más da...
> Suecia y Finlandia han visto la extrema debilidad rusa y no quieren estar en el bando perdedor.



No tengo por costumbre contestar a aportes tan débilmente argumentados que insultan a la inteligencia.

Solo espero que consideres que en el hipotético caso de una conflagración total, no es difícil adivinar por su situación geográfica, que, de Finlandia, no quedaría mucho.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Es así de tonto, lo hace gratis, igual que con el Covid o con Ayuso



Ea ya tenemos el cuarteto completo de putinianos......solo falta el cabo chusquero-----


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El parlamento ruso prohibirá el intercambio de prisioneros ucranianos de Azov. - Medios


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Que la realidad no te estropee un buen titular, dicen.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)




----------



## Elimina (17 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061220



Malditas hemerotecas...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Ilon Musk ha descrito a Joe Biden como un "traje vacío" que no decide nada en el país. Según el empresario, el verdadero presidente de EEUU no es Biden, sino "el que controla el teleprompter". Musk criticó a las actuales autoridades de Estados Unidos por el hecho de que, por su culpa, la economía del país es ahora un "barco que se hunde". "Si las autoridades ignoran la inflación en el país y siguen "dirigiendo" la economía del país, Estados Unidos seguirá el camino de Venezuela", dijo el empresario.

t.me/boris_rozhin/49094


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ea ya tenemos el cuarteto completo de putinianos......solo falta el cabo chusquero-----



Oye una pregunta, usas muchos insultos relacionados con cono, chichi, etc... .cuánto hace que no follas con una tia pero de verdad, venga sincérate. Pareces un nene con retraso mental de 10 anos. Tú no has catado mujer en tu mísera vida, puto cmedoritos

Ah regalito para ti, este ya es abono para el campo, un nazi muerto no hace nunca mas dano. Irás tú a reemplazarlo, betilla?


----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

La artillería ucraniana sigue aparrillando vehículos rusos.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

AZ OSINT

Los investigadores rusos interrogarán a los militantes rendidos de Azovstal *en el marco de la investigación de las causas penales de los crímenes cometidos por el régimen ucraniano contra la población civil de Donbass*


----------



## arriondas (17 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ese fulano tiene 43 años?
> 
> Normal que estén amargados los ukronazis.
> Están podridos no solo por dentro, sino también por fuera



Joder, soy más mayor que él, y a su lado parezco un chaval. Tienes razón, llevan mucha amargura encima y les pasa factura. cuando dicen que el odio es una emoción tóxica, no es por casualidad.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No tengo por costumbre contestar a aportes tan débilmente argumentados que insultan a la inteligencia.
> 
> Solo espero que consideres que en el hipotético caso de una conflagración total, no es difícil adivinar por su situación geográfica, que, de Finlandia, no quedaría mucho.



Para estar tan "débilmente argumentado" parece que te ha picado mucho. ¿Cómo queda lo de la DMA con los misiles apuntando tan cerca?, ¿cómo quedaría Rusia si no pudiera responder al primer golpe en caso de esa "conflagración total"?.
Los finlandeses son muchas cosas, pero estúpidos no. Y para haber tomado esta decisión después de tantas décadas, es porque saben lo que hay.
A este paso, hasta Rusia entra en la OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (17 May 2022)

Según los perfidos anglos sus misiles brimstone están destruyendo numerosos tanques rusos.









British Brimstone missiles filmed destroying Russian tanks


Footage has emerged from Ukraine showing UK-supplied Brimstone missiles obliterating multiple Russian tanks in rapid succession.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Oye una pregunta, usas muchos insultos relacionados con cono, chichi, etc... .cuánto hace que no follas con una tia pero de verdad, venga sincérate. Pareces un nene con retraso mental de 10 anos. Tú no has catado mujer en tu mísera vida, puto cmedoritos



Aqui la teneis a la 5 putiniana del foro y encima guarra como un cerdo en un charco...le jiede el coño a 20 metros de ella


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según los perfidos anglos sus misiles brimstone están destruyendo numerosos tanques rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dentro de poco artillería alemana y drones israelíes y yankis, que no son como la mierda turca (que de por sí tantos dolores de cabeza les ha dado a los rusos).


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El parlamento ruso prohibirá el intercambio de prisioneros ucranianos de Azov. - Medios



No hacia falta decirlo.

1.- Para Rusia los de Azov no son parte del ejercito ucraniano.
2.- Van a tener suficientes prisioneros que son del ejercito ucraniano para intercambiar (primero los heridos después de estabilizarlos y luego el resto).
3.- Me imagino que se habrán rendido con la condición de que les apliquen la convención de Ginebra (aunque para los rusos no aplique en su caso) y me imagino que los rusos habran aceptado.


----------



## Harman (17 May 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos minan los cuerpos de los civiles muertos mientras se retiran
Los voluntarios de la ciudad liberada de Rubizhne encontraron una granada sin perno en el cuerpo de un hombre muerto.

t.me/RVvoenkor/12546

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Reiros del hijoPutin pero cada vez tiene más apoyo en Rusia...


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Callan cuando pierde Ucrania y cuentan 100 por cada muerto Ruso. este es el nivel de "los analistas de defensa españoles" de youtube. Leen 3 libros y se aprenden 3 cosas sobre tanques y ya dan catedra de estrategia militar a generales Rusos que llevan 3 guerras encima y que pisaron el campo de batalla.


La realidad es que el ejercito Ruso tomo el ultimo reducto de la ciudad industrial mas importante de Ucrania donde unos 14.000 combatientes fueron muertos, heridos, prisioneros o desaparecidos.

Un desastre de grandes magnitudes.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui la teneis a la 5 putiniana del foro y encima guarra como un cerdo en un charco...le jiede el coño a 20 metros de ella



Quieres que te pase contactos gays? me da que tu especialidad son las morcillas gordas y rojizas, las almejas no te va verdad, angelito? ah bueno si, ya estas chupando polla la de la otan

Estos no chupan polla otanica, los desprecian:


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

El Parlamento de Finlandia vota de forma aplastante a favor de la entrada en la OTAN

- 188 votos a favor y solamente 8 en contra: ahora solo falta el registro oficial de la solicitud

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/500...-entrada-otan/


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Viendo estas imágenes, tan pacíficas, tan parsimoniosas, me han venido a la mente los testimonios de los civiles -los que pudieron contarlo- que relataban como les disparaban cuando pretendían salir por los corredores humanitarios, semanas atrás.


----------



## Agilipollado (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El parlamento ruso prohibirá el intercambio de prisioneros ucranianos de Azov. - Medios



Pero que van a prohibir si ya han sido evacuados a Kiev


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Quieres que te pase contactos gays? me da que tu especialidad son las morcillas gordas y rojizas, las almejas no te va verdad, angelito? ah bueno si, ya estas chupando polla la de la otan



Mi especialidad es la almeja de tu PM.....que no ves como disfruta la joia......


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Fuentes rusas dicen que el video se ha invertido y en realidad es un T-90 ruso tirando de un T-80 ucraniano. Lo he estado mirando durante 5 minutos en mi teléfono, pero no puedo decir jajaja. No puedo ver en detalle rn, echa un vistazo



La propaganda no es el fuerte ruso, está claro, y un T-90 capturado por ucros en manos de los yankis debe de dolerles mucho. Solo así se entiende que lleguen a hacer el ridículo de esa forma. 
Ambos bandos dan asco-pena en esto de los vídeos, unos con vídeos sacados de videojuegos y otros dándole la vuelta a vídeos del enemigo capturando su propio material lol


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Ya me extrañaba a mi que hubiesen tantos putinianos aqui:

Glavset es una agencia de trolles pagado por Gobierno ruso. No es broma, hay varias oficinas con diferentes departamentos, en casi todos los idiomas que interesan a Rusia para siembrar fake news.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Pero que van a prohibir si ya han sido evacuados a Kiev



Sí en un dron de zelensky


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mi especialidad es la almeja de tu PM.....que no ves como disfruta la joia......



que obsesión con las madres ajenas, como se nota que no conociste a la tuya, expóooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya me extrañaba a mi que hubiesen tantos putinianos aqui:
> 
> Glavset es una agencia de trolles pagado por Gobierno ruso. No es broma, hay varias oficinas con diferentes departamentos, en casi todos los idiomas que interesan a Rusia para siembrar fake news.



Ay madre, pero que cara mas dura...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que obsesión con las madres ajenas, como se nota que no conociste a la tuya, expóooooooooooooooooooooooooosito



*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del cabo chusquero a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron.   *


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ay madre, pero que cara mas dura...



Lo dice qel que teclea desde los sótanos de génova 13....


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que obsesión con las madres ajenas, como se nota que no conociste a la tuya, expóooooooooooooooooooooooooosito



yo creo que el esta viviendo en algun "horfanato" de esos para mayores con panales XD, igual ni su propia madre lo queria.....sera porque descubrió que era nazi, misógino y con cerebro plano?


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo creo que el esta viviendo en algun "horfanato" de esos para mayores con panales XD, igual ni su propia madre lo queria.....sera porque descubrió que era nazi, misogino y con cerebro plano?



Carne de inclusa el probetón, ahora le huele el culo a cuca gamarra


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Joderrrr vaya diita que llevais los putos putinianos.......ni con esas me vais a convencer....


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

*laSexta Noticias*



*El ejército ucraniano da por concluida 
su misión en Mariúpol*


----------



## El-Mano (17 May 2022)

Curioso detalle:


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> Los investigadores rusos interrogarán a los militantes rendidos de Azovstal *en el marco de la investigación de las causas penales de los crímenes cometidos por el régimen ucraniano contra la población civil de Donbass*




estamos construyendo un ala nueva en Lubyanka


hahahaha


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ay madre, pero que cara mas dura...



Y , ande está el problema ,miarma? Estás aburrio? Cuenta.


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

Europa va a morir de contradicciones



Bartleby dijo:


> Delirante. Napoleón celebra la evacuación de militares franceses en Waterloo. El delirio de los medios de comunicación cae en el surrealismo


----------



## Mort Cinder (17 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En el momento que los suizos congelaron cuentas rusas dejaron de ser un país neutral, quizás hace tiempo que dejaron de serlo, pero yo me he dado cuenta este año, en marzo.
> Miles de millones de francos de oligarcas rusos congelados en bancos suizos
> Y como no, "congelar", es una palabra en clave que quiere decir robar.



Lo grave no fueron las cuentas de los oligarcas. Lo grave fue que congelaron los activos del Banco Central Ruso. Ahí fue cuando perdieron la neutralidad y creo recordar que fue una decisión que se criticó también en Suiza.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: El parlamento ruso prohibirá el intercambio de prisioneros ucranianos de Azov. - Medios




lo prisioeros de azov denen ser fusilados despues de ser interrogados

se llama desnazificacion


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Los pro rusos hoy están on fire. Celebrando el gran éxito de Azovstal, mientras en el campo de batalla avanzan como mucho medio kilómetro por día.


----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Solo una.
> 
> Me defina lo de libre mercado en una frase corta.



Robo


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Joder, soy más mayor que él, y a su lado parezco un chaval. Tienes razón, llevan mucha amargura encima y les pasa factura. cuando dicen que el odio es una emoción tóxica, no es por casualidad.




son basura tatuada

putin les esta haciendo un favor


----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)

La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Suecia firmó la solicitud de su país para unirse a la OTAN.
Un día, seguramente antes del final de esta década, los libros de historia finlandeses incluirán esta fotografía en sus páginas, con la leyenda: 
“Este fue el momento en que Finlandia renunció a su neutralidad, su soberanía y su prosperidad”.


La Casa Blanca dice que el presidente Biden recibirá al primer ministro de Suecia y al presidente de Finlandia en la Casa Blanca
En su lugar, debería recibir a la Primer Ministro de Finlandia; la disfrutaría: se ve firme y apuesto a que huele genial.


----------



## dabuti (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061271



Y todos en España.

Nadie habla de rendición, todos de acuerdo.

Una vergüenza.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Celebrar lo de Azovstal como un triunfo indica lo jodidamente bajo a nivel militar que ha caído Rusia.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## agarcime (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Celebrar lo de Azovstal como un triunfo indica lo jodidamente bajo a nivel militar que ha caído Rusia.



Ya y decir que Ucrania ha evacuado, que es? Faltar a la verdad? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (17 May 2022)

De los de "descifrando la guerra":









Fase 1 de la Guerra de Ucrania ¿fracaso ruso? - Descifrando la Guerra


El 24 de febrero Rusia lanza una “operación militar especial” contra Ucrania. Tras unas horas de bombardeos, inicia la intervención terrestre por cuatro frentes. En los primeros prolegómenos los rusos consiguen avances rápidos, pero antes de las dos semanas de conflicto el frente se estanca. A...




www.descifrandolaguerra.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

para amenizar la tarde 



Son dos horazas, lo saqué de aquí 

(hilo corto con fragmentos del vídeo)


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

*¿Hola amigos!

Hoy os voy a enseñar la diferencia entre ADENTRO y AFUERA.*




*AFUERA*





*ADENTRO*


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los pro rusos hoy están on fire. Celebrando el gran éxito de Azovstal, mientras en el campo de batalla avanzan como mucho medio kilómetro por día.



Bueno otanico, es normal que los prorrusos esten contentos. Resulta que esos tipos que iban primero a recuperar las republicas, luego a parar la invasión, despues a mantener Mariupol, luego a rompre el cerco y finalmente a defender la aceria hasta la muerte....pues se han rendido. Si rendido, es lo que pasa cuando sales con las manos en alto, el enemigo te cachea y te mete en un vehiculo vigilado por sus armas rumbo al trullo.

¿ Avanzan despacio ? Pues depende el ritmo que tengas tu en mente. Hoy han tomado otros dos pueblecitos, si son pequeños pero son otros 2. 

En breve tendras otra Mariupol cercada en las dos ciudades de 100h cada una que son las ultimas que tiene que recuperar la republica de Lugansk. 

¿ los rusos podrian haberlo hecho mejor ? Si, pero es que el terrible dictador Putin del que tanto te quejas, no quiere arrasar los puentes seguramente para que el trigo pueda salir. Dale las gracias, en manos de otro el boton, nos costaria 5€ la barra. Y cuando te leo a tí y a otros pàrecidos creo que en parte occidente se lo mereceria.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

En el territorio ocupado de la región de Luhansk, las fuerzas rusas han lanzado reclutamiento forzoso de la población local. 

*Por negarse a luchar contra Ucrania, los rusos amenazan con ejecutar a los residentes masculinos.*

https://www.ukrinform.net/rubric-ato...ing-draft.html


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal


Un total de 264 militares ucranianos fueron evacuados este lunes de la acería de Azovstal, en la localidad de Mariupol, este del país, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de...




www.elmundo.es




*Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal*









Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol | DW | 16.05.2022


Rusia informó de un acuerdo para evacuar a combatientes de Ucrania heridos en la acería de Azovstal.




www.dw.com




Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol
*Rusia informó de un acuerdo para evacuar a combatientes de Ucrania heridos en la acería de Azovstal.*
*

*










El Ejército ruso se repliega y renuncia a la toma de Járkov


El Ejército ruso se ha retirado de sus posiciones cerca de Járkov, renunciando a asaltar la segunda ciudad de Ucrania, pero sigue intentando avanzar hacia el Donbás desde el norte, aunque por el momen




www.efe.com




*El Ejército ruso se repliega y renuncia a la toma de Járkov*









El Ejército ruso se repliega y renuncia a la toma de Járkov, la segunda ciudad del país


La guerra en Ucrania suma este sábado 80 días de conflicto. Los ministros del G7 han advertido en un comunicado conjunto que nunca reconocerán un cambio de fronteras impuesto por la fuerza.



www.rtve.es




.
*El Ejército ruso se repliega y renuncia a la toma de Járkov mientras el G7 mantiene su compromiso de aislar a Moscú *









Russia likely to have lost third of its Ukraine invasion force, says UK


Ministry of Defence says Putin’s campaign in the east has lost momentum and has failed to make big gains in past month




www.theguardian.com




*Russia likely to have lost third of its Ukraine invasion force, says UK*
Ministry of Defence says Putin’s campaign in the east has lost momentum and has failed to make big gains in past month






* A damaged Russian tank near Kharkiv in Ukraine. Photograph: Sergey Kozlov/EPA *


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

Ucrania confisca toda la fortuna del billonario dueño de los supermercados Dia


Ucrania congela 400 millones de euros en activos en empresas de Chipre a Mikhail Fridman, máximo accionista de los supermercados Dia.



as.com





El tío tiene nacionalidad ucraniana, Zelenski ya empieza a sablear a los suyos.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el territorio ocupado de la región de Luhansk, las fuerzas rusas han lanzado reclutamiento forzoso de la población local.
> 
> *Por negarse a luchar contra Ucrania, los rusos amenazan con ejecutar a los residentes masculinos.*
> 
> https://www.ukrinform.net/rubric-ato...ing-draft.html



Jaja seguramente es falso. Pero ¿ que ha estado haciendo tu querido Zelanki desde el primer dia ? Pues obligar a todos los hombres a luchar, bajo pena de traición. . En el peor de los casos estarian equilibrando las cosas.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Celebrar lo de Azovstal como un triunfo indica lo jodidamente bajo a nivel militar que ha caído Rusia.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ucrania evacúa a 264 militares de la acería de Azovstal
> 
> 
> Un total de 264 militares ucranianos fueron evacuados este lunes de la acería de Azovstal, en la localidad de Mariupol, este del país, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de...
> ...



Todo lo que pongas al lado de la "noticia" de que Ucrania evacúa Azovstal se convierte automáticamente en mierda.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*Borrell:* "La guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento"

*Josep Borrell, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores*, ha recalcado en la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión de ministros de Defensa de la UE, que *"la guerra en Ucrania se encuentra en un punto de inflexión y no podemos permitir que Ucrania se quede sin equipamiento".*

"*Los enfrentamientos en el Donbás están en un momento en el que los ucranianos están expulsando a los rusos, ya han tenido éxitos considerables y esto demuestra que los ucranianos tienen una gran capacidad de resistencia y contraatacar.* Vamos a aportar nuevas ayudas financieras con cargo al presupuesto de la UE, pero esto es solo una parte del esfuerzo europeo, los estados miembros por su parte también están haciendo grandes esfuerzos", ha recalcado.

También ha mostrado el apoyo de la UE a Suecia y Finlandia ante su intención de incorporarse a la OTAN. Borrell espera que esta adhesión se produzca "pronto" y de esta forma la OTAN y la UE trabajarán "de manera más cohesionada". Ha calificado este hecho de "cambio geopolítico muy importante".

El Mundo.


----------



## NPI (17 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> soy corto de entendederas, pero mas o menos es comprar a rusia crudo pero poniendo nosotros el precio, no???
> osea si el barril esta a 120$ le decimos que solo le pagamos 60 $ o no le compramos, no es eso???
> me da que eso es lo mismo que pagarles en euros o dolares que luego confiscan, se van a descojonar en nuestra cara los rusos, creo que seria mejor y tendria mas fuerza decirles a los rusos " como no me regales petroleo dejo de respirar", eso creo que les dara mas miedo



La Unión Europea por medio de su AMO Estados Unidos le va a decir a la Federación de Rusia a que precio quiere que le venda SU PETRÓLEO ruso a la UE


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Robo



Una zorra libre en un gallinero libre.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tenía a las acciones de DIA en el punto de mira porque creo que estan muy baratas justo por el tema política .. Pasaron de 0,018 a 0,012 - 0,013 que estan ahora y si bajaban más y si de verdad funciona como parece los cambios que estan haciendo seguro que dan alegrias en forma de buenos números .. Igual es el momento. A ver como afecta esto a la cotizaciòn aunque dudo que afecte ya mucho más.



Que se joda.
A tipos como éstos es a los que se refirió Putin hace dos meses, en su discurso, cuando dijo que algunos rusos se olvidaban de que ellos eran rusos, y no europeos. Y que estaba muy bien vivir la buena vida, pero que los que olvidaran de donde venían...lo tendrían jodido.
Ale, su tiempo ha llegado.

Fridman, el magnate ruso dueño de DIA, se posiciona en contra de la guerra en Ucrania - Forbes España

Ahora el ucraniano, porque es ucraniano, será un paria en Ucrania, en Europa y en Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Reiros del hijoPutin pero cada vez tiene más apoyo en Rusia...



Lo que veo en el video.


Alguien haciendo preguntas libremente en Moscú (No puede ser, si los periodistas han tenido que huir de alli porque no les dejan hacer el trabajo)
Gente respondiendo tranquilamente lo que cree (y no hemos visto como los encarcelaban por expresar su opinión, no puede ser)
Un ruso moviendose tranquilamente por el pais grabando videos y subiendolos a internet (mostrando una opinion diferente a la oficial).
Comentarios de fineses viviendo en San Petesburgo que no se quejan de que les hayan congelado las cuentas (increible pensé que al haberselo hecho nosotros a los rusos los rusos en reciprocidad lo habrian hecho con los europeos).

PD; Por si alquien piensa que son un finlandes y un sueco los del canal NO. Aparentemente es un ruso.


----------



## rascachapas (17 May 2022)

Parece que algunos medios ya aceptan la realidad sobre el batallón Azov rendido y empiezan a decir la verdad.

Los combatientes de Azovstal se entregan al Ejército ruso y se convierten en prisioneros de guerra: "Necesitamos héroes vivos"


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Y todos en España.
> 
> Nadie habla de rendición, todos de acuerdo.
> 
> Una vergüenza.



Pues en India, llaman a las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno otanico, es normal que los prorrusos esten contentos. Resulta que esos tipos que iban primero a recuperar las republicas, luego a parar la invasión, despues a mantener Mariupol, luego a rompre el cerco y finalmente a defender la aceria hasta la muerte....pues se han rendido. Si rendido, es lo que pasa cuando sales con las manos en alto, el enemigo te cachea y te mete en un vehiculo vigilado por sus armas rumbo al trullo.
> 
> ¿ Avanzan despacio ? Pues depende el ritmo que tengas tu en mente. Hoy han tomado otros dos pueblecitos, si son pequeños pero son otros 2.
> 
> ...



Segun tú se podría decir que Rusia ya tiene una "victoria" con lo de Mariupol? Casi 3 meses después...


----------



## EUROPIA (17 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Ya y decir que Ucrania ha evacuado, que es? Faltar a la verdad?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




joder rusia evacua a esos payasos.. pero a lubyanka a la central de el FSB EN MOSCU


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (17 May 2022)

Finalmente se han rendido 265 soldados en Mauripol?

Algunos informes decian habia aun miles dentro de los bunkers, no? Significa que esa cantidad ira subiendo en los proximos dias, o simplemente eran solo esos 265?

De ser así, se calculaba que la dotación Ucra en la ciudad antes del cerco eran de 10.000 efectivos o asi no? Esta estimación de bajas ya supera el total de lo reconocido por Kiev en todo el conflicto. No se como podrán justificar esto.

Respecto a la ausencia de la palabra "rendición" en las informaciones de Kiev y en los medios occidentales solo puede tener un objetivo. No quieren que las tropas Ucras sepan que existe esa opción, por eso no dejan de machacar la idea que primero hay que completar la misión. 

Si el mensaje fuese el de rendición, no dudo habría una oleada de rendiciones en el frente de Dombás.


----------



## alexforum (17 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Algo le echarán en el colacao, será una muerte natural. De covic


----------



## John Nash (17 May 2022)

Las subidas de precios ''apocalípticas'' obligan a un 27% de los británicos a saltarse alguna de las comidas


La mezcla entre la crisis inflacionaria que vive medio mundo y los efectos del Brexit han golpeado con especial dureza a Reino Unido. Según una encuesta de Ipsos para la cadena Sky News, un 27% de los británicos se ha visto obligado a saltarse algunas de las comidas y un 65% ha evitado encender...



www.eleconomista.es






*Las subidas de precios "apocalípticas" obligan a un 27% de los británicos a saltarse alguna de las comidas*


El Gobierno pone sobre la mesa impuestos a las eléctricas...
...y vuelve a reabrir la posibilidad de una guerra comercial con la UE


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

Sin la menor duda escuchad a este tipo. Hilo Twitter


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Esto que pasó ayer en la televisión rusa de Putin, es muy interesante: 


*Un excoronel hace un análisis crítico de la ofensiva sobre Ucrania en la televisión pública rusa: “El mundo entero está contra nosotros”*

Por Javier G. Cuesta (Moscú). Como en el cuento del rey desnudo, el exmilitar ruso que vaticinó varias semanas antes el fracaso de la ofensiva de Vladímir Putin en Ucrania ha vuelto a ser duramente crítico con la situación real del país. Y lo ha hecho en un programa en la televisión pública, *ante millones de espectadores. “Nos encontramos en un aislamiento geopolítico total y, por mucho que odiemos admitirlo, el mundo entero está contra nosotros”, ha afirmado Mijail Jodariónok en un conocido programa de debates del canal Rossiya 1.*

El excoronel y analista militar de varios medios había perdido la paciencia con la presentadora, que aseguraba que el ejército ucranio estaba a punto de desmoronarse y no era profesional. *“La cuestión es que el nivel de profesionalidad no lo determina el número de gente que ha firmado un contrato, sino el personal entrenado y su moral para estar dispuestos a ofrecer su sangre por su país”,* afirmó Jodariónok, quien insistió en que firmar un papel no sustituye el entrenamiento y las armas que están llegando a Ucrania. *“Es un dogma metido en las cabezas de nuestros politólogos que si un hombre es un soldado con contrato, es un profesional. Para nada, para nada”,* señaló en una crítica velada a que algunas tropas rusas no eran adecuadas para la misión encomendada pese a tener contratos militares, como ocurre con el personal policial y de labores de emergencias, que saben disparar un arma pero no tiene preparación militar.

“*La situación estratégica general es que las fuerzas armadas ucranias pueden armar a un millón de personas”, apuntó Jodariónok tras subrayar que “la cuestión es armarse”. “Por su cuenta no podrían, pero el programa de arriendo y préstamo va a comenzar a funcionar, y junto con la ayuda europea esto será una realidad”, agregó el excoronel, que hace semanas ya advirtió de que Rusia no estaba preparada para una movilización porque sus fábricas no podrán preparar a tiempo armas equivalentes a las de la OTAN.

“Enviar tropas con armas de ayer a una guerra del siglo XXI, para luchar contra el armamento de la OTAN, no sería lo más correcto”*, dijo antes de la celebración el 9 de mayo del Día de la Victoria, cuando enumeró casos como que una nueva división blindada con carros viejos no estaría formada antes de tres meses.


En el debate celebrado este lunes, la discusión comenzó cuando Jodariónok reprochó a los demás contertulios que se hubieran echado las campanas al vuelo antes de tiempo. * “La información sobre que las fuerzas ucranias están al borde de la desmoralización es falsa, aunque por supuesto que haya casos particulares de tropas que se rinden”, hizo hincapié el exmilitar, a lo que la presentadora intentó refutar con que esos casos “determinan la visión general”.

“Ellos intentan resistir hasta el último hombre”, *recalcó Jodariónok antes de citar a los teóricos marxistas-leninistas, “que no eran estupidos”. “La victoria en el campo de batalla es determinada por el alto nivel moral del personal que ofrece su sangre por esas ideas que defiende”, subrayó.

*Jodariónok advirtió además que Rusia está aislada y que incluso “el apoyo de China e India no es incondicional”, y llamó al resto de contertulios a admitir la realidad. “Lo más importante en nuestra posición es mantener el sentido del realismo militar y político. Y si vas más allá, antes o después la realidad de la historia te dará un golpe tan fuerte que lo vas a lamentar”, advirtió en pleno directo ante millones de espectadores.
*


El País.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Los ocupantes organizan una movilización forzada en el territorio ocupado temporalmente del Óblast de Lugansk. Los rusos amenazan con matar a los hombres que se niegan a luchar contra Ucrania, dice Lyudmila Denisova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ilon Musk ha descrito a Joe Biden como un "traje vacío" que no decide nada en el país. Según el empresario, el verdadero presidente de EEUU no es Biden, sino "el que controla el teleprompter". Musk criticó a las actuales autoridades de Estados Unidos por el hecho de que, por su culpa, la economía del país es ahora un "barco que se hunde". "Si las autoridades ignoran la inflación en el país y siguen "dirigiendo" la economía del país, Estados Unidos seguirá el camino de Venezuela", dijo el empresario.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49094



Que huevazos gasta el tío…


----------



## damnun_infectum (17 May 2022)

Dos mujeres POR LA PAZ, llevan a sus 2 países a una situación de PRE BELIGERANCIA con Rusia.

Suecia y Finlandia.

Luego a la hora de pegar tiros, a esas dos pájaras ni las hueles.

No sé, no sé, menos mal que las mujeres son antibelicistas.

Supongo que ahora USA no tendrá inconveniente en que le planten un invernadero de pepinos, los rusos, en Cuba.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Premio Darwin. Uno de los nazis que se rinden lleva el escudo de la División SS Galicia en el brazo derecho. El otro lleva un emblema estilizado de la 3ª División Panzer de las SS "Dead Head". Desnazificación, por así decirlo. Y el fascismo, que no existe en Ucrania.
> 
> t.me/sashakots/32754
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061062



Na hombre, esa foto no puede ser de la rendicion, va armado.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Todo lo contrario, 3 meses resistiendo no creo que se pueda llamar "victoria" rusa. La mayoría no dabamos ni 7 días después de ser rodeados.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Segun tú se podría decir que Rusia ya tiene una "victoria" con lo de Mariupol? Casi 3 meses después...



Bueno, todos los yanquis y su ejercito titere en Irak tomaron Faluya contra 2000 islamistas sin más armas que algunos rpg y sin apoyos externos en 3 meses. 

Los rusos han tomado Mariupol contra 20.000 tipos con tanques, javalinas, artillería , drones, aviación, una flotilla de patrulleras, y recibiendo el apoyo y la información de la OTAN. En el mismo tiempo. Eso mientras que liberaban el 93% de Lugank y el 66% de Donesk , Kherson, el Ismo de Crimea fuertemente defendido, la isla esa de las serpientes, toda la costa de Azov, y alguna cosilla que seguro me dejo.

No se, como lo defines tu. La batalla acaba y el que levanta bandera blanca y se queda sin el territorio ¿ pierde ? Pues me da que ha sido así durante toda la historia. Pero vamos si crees que han ganado los ucranianos...tu mismo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, 3 meses resistiendo no creo que se pueda llamar "victoria" rusa. La mayoría no dabamos ni 7 días después de ser rodeados.



Y con dos cojones lo dices!                                         


Y como algunos ya dijimos.... Una vez claras las fronteras de los bloques en europa... . .

Sri lanka.. Somalia.. . Mali... . . Africa.


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, 3 meses resistiendo no creo que se pueda llamar "victoria" rusa. La mayoría no dabamos ni 7 días después de ser rodeados.



Pues erais idiotas. Cuando 10 islamistas se meten en un barrio de paris , con 4 ak y 2 recortadas tardan 2 , 4 dias en sacarlos. El combate urbano es lento, más si no quieres hacer el yanqui porque te importa la población. Pero incluso haciendo el yanqui luego tiene que tomar los escombros.


----------



## Julc (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo lo contrario, 3 meses resistiendo no creo que se pueda llamar "victoria" rusa. La mayoría no dabamos ni 7 días después de ser rodeados.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Uyyyyyy lo que daria....


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Uyyyyyy lo que daria....



La guerra de los memes....al final van a cabrear a Putin , y luego lloraran.


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

"El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"

Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском


----------



## Saturnin (17 May 2022)

MÉDICO FRANCÉS HABLA DE HABER VISTO AL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO Y AL BATALLÓN AZOV COMETER ATROCIDADADES.

“He visto crímenes abominables cometidos por Azov”, relató el doctor Bocquet, en referencia al polémico batallón de corte neonazi que integra las fuerzas ucranianas. Vio a soldados rusos tomados como prisioneros, “atados y muy golpeados”, que estaban en una especie de cobertizo como un hangar. “Los rusos fueron traídos por tres o cuatro personas en minibuses”, recuerda.

Los militares de Azov preguntaron a los rehenes quiénes de ellos eran oficiales y, según descubrió Bocquet, fue con el único objetivo de matarlos arbitrariamente en el lugar. “Todos los militares que salieron de la furgoneta r*ecibieron un disparo en la rodilla* con un Kaláshnikov. Después de eso, quedaron indefensos”, contó. “Las personas que tuvieron la mala suerte de decir que eran oficiales recibieron un tiro en la cabeza”


----------



## delhierro (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"
> 
> Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском



¿ se han rendido ? No jodas, a ver si va a ser la traducción, no pondra que los han rodeado / cercado. Si es que se han rendio, seria algo brutal.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Van a tope.

¿Quién puede pensar que esto no va a acabar mal muy mal fatal?


----------



## Prophet (17 May 2022)

Claro y no le quedaban más balas y los dejaron ir después de disculparse por las molestias causadas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y con dos cojones lo dices!
> 
> 
> Y como algunos ya dijimos.... Una vez claras las fronteras de los bloques en europa... . .
> ...



En burbuja siempre vamos dos pasos por delante…por mucho que les duela a los CM de la OTAN…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Europa va a morir de contradicciones




de las respuestas.


----------



## Adriano II (17 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> joder rusia evacua a esos payasos.. pero a lubyanka a la central de el FSB EN MOSCU



Joder como sobreactuais

Algunos querían ajusticiarlos ya hoy mismo ...

Que esto no va así

Hay que esperar a que la guerra acabe, luego hacer un juicio de Nuremberg con toda su publicidad exponiendo bien con testimonios y pruebas documentales todo lo que pasó etc, etc ...

Hasta los israelies cuando pillaron a Eichmann en Argentina lo hicieron igual, un juicio (justo por supuesto) con toda la publicidad el mundo ...

Ahora a los heridos curarlos bien y a los yonkies desintoxicarlos como hicieron los aliados con Göring que lo desintoxicaron de su adicción a las drogas y los pusieron a régimen para que adelgazara pq lo querían en buena forma para ahorcarlo

Y que conste que sería genial que no hubiera ejecuciones es mucho peor castigo condenado a cadena perpetua sin posibilidad de condicional

Ir al gulag y saber que solo saldrás de allí cuando mueras de viejo ...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*La compañía de gas italiana ENI inicia el proceso para abrir dos cuentas con GAZPROM BANK, en euros y en rublos.*

El grupo italiano explicó que la decisión "se tomó en cumplimiento del marco sancionador internacional"

Eni ha iniciado el procedimiento para abrir dos cuentas con Gazprom Bank, en euros y rublos, "sin aceptar cambios unilaterales en los contratos existentes". Así lo ha anunciado el propio grupo italiano, explicando que "la apertura de las cuentas se produce con carácter temporal y sin perjuicio de ninguno de los derechos contractuales de la empresa, que prevén el cumplimiento de la obligación de pago contra el pago en euros Esta reserva expresa acompañará también la ejecución de los pagos correspondientes”. La decisión es "compartida con las instituciones italianas".

"La decisión, compartida con las instituciones italianas - explica Eni - se tomó de conformidad con el marco sancionador internacional y en el contexto de una discusión en curso con Gazprom Export". Eni "en ausencia de futuras respuestas completas, exhaustivas y contractualmente fundamentadas de Gazprom Export, iniciará un arbitraje internacional sobre la base de la ley sueca (como lo exigen los contratos existentes) para resolver las dudas sobre los cambios contractuales requeridos por el nuevo pago procedimiento y la correcta imputación de costes y riesgos”.

https://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/econ...-202202k.shtml

Entre italianos y alemanes están financiando la guerra al hijoputin.


----------



## Xan Solo (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A ver si así lo entendéis porque a veces esto no parece un foro de economía ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1060887
> 
> ...



DEl diccionario RAE
tarifa
1. f. Tabla de precios, derechos o cuotas tributarias.

Tributos me suena a algo parecido a aranceles. 

Y sí, desde el principio, desde el puto principio estuvo claro quien pagaríamos, quienes íbamos a ser los paganinis en esta fiesta. Creo que salvo dos o tres que sueñan conque pague Putin, el resto sabemos que tito Vlado y tito Joe nos van a hacer pagar. El uno por las malas, el otro... también. Pero nos lo merecemos por gilipollas.


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno otanico, es normal que los prorrusos esten contentos. Resulta que esos tipos que iban primero a recuperar las republicas, luego a parar la invasión, despues a mantener Mariupol, luego a rompre el cerco y finalmente a defender la aceria hasta la muerte....pues se han rendido. Si rendido, es lo que pasa cuando sales con las manos en alto, el enemigo te cachea y te mete en un vehiculo vigilado por sus armas rumbo al trullo.
> 
> ¿ Avanzan despacio ? Pues depende el ritmo que tengas tu en mente. Hoy han tomado otros dos pueblecitos, si son pequeños pero son otros 2.
> 
> ...



Además de que cuanto menos conquiste para ganarle más se van a exponer los ucras y cuanto más localizado se quede lejos de las fronteras más difícil para los otánicos que no saben como meterse en el conflicto, que ya están pero que el otro hace como que no entera, pero que la retaliación con tiempo ya llegará, espero.

Además a Rusia no le interesa más territorio más allá de proteger Crimea, así que como en el evangelio: dejad que los niños vengan a mi.

Xi Yin Ping tiene congreso para reeleccióny no creo que interese mucha bulla y por lo mismo al otro tampoco, no vaya a ser que soplen vientos menos favorables y el Tío Sam ya se ha metido en Mali que si iba por Hong Kong ni de coña.

Económicamente le va bién y a nosotros mal... pues mejor esperar a que nos quedemos sin un duro, a nuestro pesar.

Porque los muertos los pone ucrania pero quien los paga es la UE y la postguerra es nuestra y rearmar ejército también.


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

Pepe Escobar:

¿POR QUÉ AUSTIN LLAMÓ A SHOIGU?

Ahora confirmado por una de mis principales fuentes de inteligencia.


La llamada fue una consecuencia directa del pánico. El Gobierno de EE.UU. quiere por todos los medios 
echar por tierra la detallada investigación rusa -y la acumulación de pruebas- sobre los laboratorios de armas 
biológicas de EE.UU. en Ucrania.

Como subrayé en un post anterior, Shoigu se había negado a atender las llamadas del traficante de armas 
reconvertido en jefe del Pentágono Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin desde la última semana de febrero y el inicio
de la Operación Z.

Esta llamada telefónica se produjo EXACTAMENTE después de una declaración oficial de Rusia ante la ONU: 
utilizaremos los artículos 5 y 6 de la Convención sobre la Prohibición de las Armas Biológicas para investigar 
los "experimentos" biológicos del Pentágono en Ucrania.

Shoigu ve con frialdad la llamada que se avecina.

Reuters, citando simplemente al proverbial "funcionario del Pentágono", dio a entender que la llamada
de una hora de duración no condujo a nada. No tiene sentido.

Austin supuestamente exigió un "alto el fuego", lo que debió originar una sonrisa de gato siberiano
en la cara de Shoigu.

Shoigu sabe exactamente a dónde conducen los nefastos hechos sobre el terreno -para los ucranianos
y ucronazis-. Especialmente en el Donbass: es un desastre militar que el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos
no puede hacer girar.

Ahora, paralelamente, también podemos esperar que se exponga por completo - a toda marcha -
el tinglado de las armas biológicas del Pentágono.

La única "oferta que no se puede rechazar" que le queda al Gobierno de Estados Unidos es ofrecer
realmente algo tangible a los rusos para evitar una investigación. No va a suceder. Todo será revelado.

t.me/c/1394010098/3594


----------



## Ramonmo (17 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De los de "descifrando la guerra":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este artículo sigue la que parece ser tendencia oficial y obligatoria de explicarnos que los que van ganando la guerra están, sin embargo, haciéndolo todo fatal. Eso sí, se digna a reconocer al final que los ucranianos quizá también tengan algún que otro fallito...en fin, espero que no crucifiquen al pobre hombre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Lorena
@Afroditaa1984
·
6min

_Militantes del batallón ucraniano "Aidar" colocaron artillería en el territorio de la iglesia en Pavlograd - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


_


----------



## mazuste (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ se han rendido ? No jodas, a ver si va a ser la traducción, no pondra que los han rodeado / cercado. Si es que se han rendio, seria algo brutal.



Tienes razón, están cercados.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Forochoco dijo:


> Una vez que Azovstal ha caido... alguien puede calcular las tropas rusas que se liberan para ir a otro frente?



La mayoria vuelve a Moscu a defender la capital, que hay videos que muestran a los urkos en la frontera...


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania expulsan a los orcos de Vuhledar y Velyka Novosilka en la región de Donetsk.


----------



## NEKRO (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a otro hace un rato:
> 
> La pandemia es real. El fenómeno se llama zoonosis y será aún peor en el futuro. Básicamente es lo mismo que hemos hecho con las ratas, o con los perros o las vacas, pero con patógenos. Es la consecuencia de convivir con otras especies o invadir sus nichos biológicos. Que ha sido real te lo dan los datos de la caída generalizada de esperanza de vida. Con muertes normales la esperanza de vida no cae.
> 
> ...




Todos los que venís con esta cantinela "dos opciones: *o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadr*e, o lo hará", sois unos falsos hijos de puta, teneis una opción bien fácil, *MATA A TODA TU DESCENDENCIA Y SUICIDATE *y dejad de dar por culo con vuestro falso moralismo.


----------



## pgas (17 May 2022)

*extracto de la entrevista al director del Museo de las Fuerzas de Defensa Aérea Yuri Knutov.

- Hablando de cambiar de táctica. Anteriormente, nos quejamos de que las tropas rusas, a diferencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las fuerzas de Donbass, no utilizaban activamente drones de reconocimiento. ¿Ha cambiado la situación en este tema?*

- Por supuesto, el suministro de drones a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es mucho mayor que el nuestro. Pero esto no se debe a que subestimemos este tipo de armas. Realizamos reconocimientos mediante drones. Además, hicimos nuestro " Orlan-10 " de reconocimiento a ataque de reconocimiento. Se le adjunta un contenedor especial con dos bombas guiadas, que pueden sacar vehículos blindados y destruir un pequeño grupo de personal. Esta actualización se llevó a cabo a un costo mínimo.

Pero, a diferencia de Ucrania, carecemos de drones con cámaras convencionales e infrarrojas para vigilancia nocturna, y el enemigo los tiene. Parece que tendremos que encontrar empresas que puedan producir estos aviones en tres turnos y suministrarlos a las tropas. Porque pensamos que podríamos comprar estos drones civiles de China, pero optaron por abandonar el mercado en lugar de ayudarnos a realizar una operación especial.

Pero debo decir que usamos drones capturados, como todo lo demás. Por ejemplo, se entregaron 138 jabalinas a la Milicia Popular. Uno de esos cohetes cuesta casi 700 mil.

Por supuesto, los drones son armas serias. Ahora los estadounidenses están suministrando a Ucrania drones con motor eléctrico y batería. Este dron es silencioso y la cámara termográfica no observa el motor, porque el motor de gasolina está caliente y puede ser detectado por MANPADS. Solo nuestros complejos Pantsir-S o Tor con visor óptico de televisión, artillería antiaérea y francotiradores pueden operar con tales drones. También tendremos que conectar el sistema de guerra electrónica. Si podemos suprimir los canales de control de tales drones, simplemente caerán.

*- Represiones contra los ciudadanos rusos en Letonia, la intención de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN, la actividad de Rumanía, los planes de Polonia para entrar en Ucrania occidental. ¿Cuál de estos estados debería ser considerado como un verdadero adversario militar, a pesar de que tenemos armas nucleares?*

- Mucha gente intenta simplificar el tema de la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, pero yo no lo haría. De hecho, el Mar Báltico se ha convertido en el mar interior de la Alianza. De hecho, la OTAN, sin gastar un solo dólar, recibió en el flanco noroeste de Rusia una agrupación moderna e influyente en cuanto a número y armamento. Esta agrupación no solo está bloqueando nuestra flota en San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado, sino que también es capaz de controlar la ruta marítima del norte. Debemos reconocer esto.

Suecia y Finlandia dicen que no van a albergar bases de la OTAN. Los Estados bálticos también siguieron este camino. Cuatro aviones del país de la OTAN operan allí de forma rotativa. En este momento, no hay una amenaza directa para nosotros por parte de ellos. Pero si surge una situación de crisis, toda esta infraestructura se llenará con el ejército británico y estadounidense. Por lo tanto, el peligro es muy serio.
Los finlandeses y los suecos se enorgullecen de haber construido una infraestructura supuestamente capaz de resistir una guerra nuclear. Incluso mostraron refugios antibombas con piscinas y gimnasios. Pero este es el siglo pasado. Recordemos el ataque del misil MiG-31 "Dagger" al refugio nuclear en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, donde se almacenaban municiones. El primer cohete lo atravesó todo. Será lo mismo aquí.

Por lo tanto, creo que tanto Finlandia como Suecia cometieron un grave error al decidir unirse a la OTAN.

*- ¿Cómo podemos responder?*

- La respuesta será seria. Esta es una zona de acceso prohibido, estos son los sistemas Iskander-M, estos son los sistemas S-400, este es el sistema de misiles costeros Bastion con misiles Onyx. Nuestros misiles estarán dirigidos a importantes instalaciones militares en Suecia y Finlandia. El ejército sueco es bastante moderno. Hay una gran cantidad de fábricas que pueden producir las armas más modernas. Estocolmo incluso lo vende para la exportación.

Habrá que reforzar la agrupación en la zona de San Petersburgo. A decenas de kilómetros de la frontera con Finlandia. Además, no habrá tropas bálticas, que se pueden contar con los dedos, sino un ejército serio con una reserva de 280 mil en Finlandia y 500 mil en Suecia. Estas tropas se pueden desplegar en 10-20 brigadas. Esta fuerza real puede moverse hacia San Petersburgo. Responderemos con consideración y seriedad. Tendremos que traer fuerzas significativas para contener al enemigo en esta dirección.

Los finlandeses y los suecos dicen que no van a cambiar nada de nosotros. Pero participan en todas las sanciones y sus tropas se convierten en tropas de la OTAN. Además, EE. UU. les exigirá que aumenten su gasto militar al 2% del PIB. Es cierto que Turquía todavía se resiste, pero estoy convencido de que en un futuro próximo se convertirán en países de la OTAN.

Esta es una seria amenaza para nosotros. Pero para los finlandeses y suecos, la amenaza será aún mayor.



*
OT*



kelden dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que a otro hace un rato:
> 
> La pandemia es real. El fenómeno se llama zoonosis y será aún peor en el futuro. Básicamente es lo mismo que hemos hecho con las ratas, o con los perros o las vacas, pero con patógenos. Es la consecuencia de convivir con otras especies o invadir sus nichos biológicos. Que ha sido real te lo dan los datos de la caída generalizada de esperanza de vida. Con muertes normales la esperanza de vida no cae.
> 
> ...




no diga bobáas! 

la plandemia es una de las mayores estafas criminales de la historia




Un resumen en 4 puntos clave:

-Dr. Fauci y algunos otros científicos senior supieron al instante que el descubrimiento de inserciones de picos de VIH dentro del genoma viral SAR-CoV-2 hacía casi imposible que el virus fuera natural.

-Sabían sobre el sitio de escisión de Furin [FCS], el mayor contribuyente genómico individual a la capacidad del SARS-CoV-2 para convertirse en un virus pandémico, pero no compartieron esa información con el resto del mundo.

- Suprimieron los primeros tratamientos que ya estaban disponibles, incluidos los mismos inhibidores de fusión implicados por la existencia de los insertos de VIH, incluso después de que un pionero en el campo recomendara su uso tan temprano en el brote.

-Mucho de lo que se ha hecho para combatir la pandemia, especialmente aquí en los Estados Unidos, ha sido lo contrario de lo que se hubiera recomendado si toda la información se hubiera conocido públicamente a principios de 2020.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto que pasó ayer en la televisión rusa de Putin, es muy interesante:
> 
> 
> *Un excoronel hace un análisis crítico de la ofensiva sobre Ucrania en la televisión pública rusa: “El mundo entero está contra nosotros”*
> ...



Y yo que pensaba que en Rusia no había libertad de expresión y parece existir más pluralidad que en cualquier canal español.

Gracias pinguino


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *El extraño movimiento de pies de Putin en su encuentro con el presidente de Tayikistán que aviva los rumores sobre su maltrecha salud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro sintoma mas del covid... hace un par de años a los tragacionistas os dicen que es un sintoma del maldito virus y tragais... joder que si tragais.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Crónica reportera India Today sobre bodas en territorios liberados y en la segunda parte la historia de la Babushka

Envidia de los medios indúes.

¡Por qué no hay un solo reportero español en el otro lado?

Recuerdo que cuando la guerra del Yom Kippur 1973, Quadra Salcedo estaba en zona israelí, y González Green en zona egipcia.


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia son dos países de charos y maricones . Si Ragnar levantara la cabeza… los ejecutaría él mismo


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> para amenizar la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acojonante la conferencia del diplomático español hablando claro, alto y sin miedo. 

Sólo este vídeo ya tenía que tener chincheta. Muy, muy recomendable.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 May 2022)

En 1942 Churchill reconoció que había caído Singapur porque entonces los gobiernos no trataban a la gente como a niños retrasados, en cambio ahora en 2022 los mass mierda hablando de "evacuación" y el payaso Teatrensky diciendo que "han finalizado la misión"....sólo le ha faltado decir que Azovstal era una "posición erizo" que es como llamaba Goebbels a las posiciones alemanas cercadas...


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

Primero Eurovisión y ahora a por Cannes, el contraataque ucraniano está siendo triunfal.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La Maria Zakharova manda un mensaje ¿encriptado?
> 
> la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN "ha liberado nuestras manos para actuar".
> 
> ...



Os lo traduzco:

Los americanos están de paso, yo y mi gente nos vamos a quedar aquí.

Cuando sea el momento OS LO RECORDAREMOS.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

La ONU denuncia las torturas a los prisioneros rusos por parte de las tropas ucranianas - mpr21


La ONU está recibiendo informes sobre las torturas a los prisioneros rusos por parte de las tropas ucranianas, ha reconocido Matilda Bogner, jefa de la misión de supervisión de los derechos humanos de la ONU en Ucrania. “Hemos recibido informes creíbles de torturas, malos tratos y detenciones en...



mpr21.info


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

_Se rindieron incondicionalmente.
La palabra "evacuación" utilizada en la propaganda de guerra proviene de la ciencia de la psicología de masas de la programación neurolingüística (lavado de cerebro), utilizada para crear una realidad virtual y, repitiéndola con suficiente frecuencia, la disonancia cognitiva para protegerla contra la verdad._


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

La italiana ENI abre una cuenta en rublos para pagar el gas ruso


¿Brecha en las sanciones europeas? | El gigante energético italiano ENI abre una cuenta en rublos para pagar el gas ruso plegándose a las exigencias de Moscú. En Bruselas han saltado las alarmas




es.euronews.com


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Crónica reportera India Today sobre bodas en territorios liberados y en la segunda parte la historia de la Babushka
> 
> Envidia de los medios indúes.
> 
> ...



En el 73 todavía no trabajábamos para una potencia extranjera, ahora sí.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 May 2022)

Joder los ultimos de Filipinas aguantaron 11 meses en Baler, y estos moñas del Azov apenas unas pocas semanas..menudo bluff.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Crónica reportera India Today sobre bodas en territorios liberados y en la segunda parte la historia de la Babushka
> 
> Envidia de los medios indúes.
> 
> ...



Aún vivía Franco, y había más libertad de información que ahora…y no es broma, es real como la vida misma.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Si eso seria para ti...que eres mas maricon que un palomo cojo y tienes el culo como un bebeero patos.....


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.

Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Suecia y Finlandia son dos países de charos y maricones . Si Ragnar levantara la cabeza… los ejecutaría él mismo



Lo ves? Esto es a lo que yo me refiero...es posible entender que las decisiones de otros países no te gusten, lógico, eso no quiere decir que no se tomen esas decisiones, por supuesto, pero optar por un post así es de un niño de 4 años enfadado porque cree que le van a romper su juguetito
Esa actitud es lo que desprecio, la de "ejjj que loz americanoz han esho mazzz"
No puede haber más infantilidad en este mensaje...
"ejjj que como se quieren unir a la OTAN, pos me enfado mu fuerte e inzulto".....

Si te parece, van a hacer lo que tu digas, desde un foro "ezpañó"


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Uyyyyyy lo que daria....



Solo os queda eso, losers!


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que en Rusia no había libertad de expresión y parece existir más pluralidad que en cualquier canal español.
> 
> Gracias pinguino



Para que veas que no soy como los putos putinianos que pululan por aqui joio.....


----------



## Michael_Knight (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y el se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.



Pues anda que no das tu la turra también, Batallas.


----------



## vladimirovich (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿¿¿¿¿¿6Freikorps ??????...pero que broma es esta.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 May 2022)

Ucrania ha "evacuado" a 300 soldados...
¿Porqué no han evacuado a las familias y NIÑOS que todos vimos en los sótanos de Azovstal?


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo os queda eso, losers!



Pero a que está muy conseguido....


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

_*Una vez cumplidos sus objetivos, Boabdil evacua Granada*_
*Francisco Pradilla y Ortiz 1882*
Óleo sobre lienzo


----------



## Honkler (17 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo ves? Esto es a lo que yo me refiero...es posible entender que las decisiones de otros países no te gusten, lógico, eso no quiere decir que no se tomen esas decisiones, por supuesto, pero optar por un post así es de un niño de 4 años enfadado porque cree que le van a romper su juguetito
> Esa actitud es lo que desprecio, la de "ejjj que loz americanoz han esho mazzz"
> No puede haber más infantilidad en este mensaje...
> "ejjj que como se quieren unir a la OTAN, pos me enfado mu fuerte e inzulto".....
> ...



Al ignore, chupapollas


----------



## Salamandra (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Crónica reportera India Today sobre bodas en territorios liberados y en la segunda parte la historia de la Babushka
> 
> Envidia de los medios indúes.
> 
> ...



Lo hay acusado de espionaje. No es el único eso también, es lo que tiene la ley de censura implantada bajo el nombre de prohibir la propaganda.

Ayer ¿era en Polonia? nos llegó la información de una detención con un contenido asustante "era proruso".

Tampoco es extraño si consideramos que ya estamos en guerra, aún cuando todavía sea secreta o incipiente pero la OTAN ha creado ya unas pocas razones para que sea posible el escalado. De momento, a´hi andan, ultimando las alianzas e intentando coordinarse pero después... pues que cada cual valore nuestro futuro no muy lejano.

Si les cuesta la coordinación durante el conflicto lo mismo que para unirse a la guerra, aviaos andamos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Pues anda que no das tu la turra también, Batallas.



Yo solo aporto contenido, hasta me abstengo de enfrentarme con nadie. Te podrá gustar más o menos el contenido que aporto y eres libre de ignorar o comentar lo que quieras sobre el mismo.

Mientras que Rejon una de dos: o es un troll de baja estofa que se está RIENDO de todos vosotros. De todos los que le citais y le seguís el juego. Se nota que muchos de por aquí no pasaron por forocoches una temporada o ya conocerían de sobra a este tipo de sujetos.

O bien simplemente es subnormal perdido y con alguien así nada se puede hacer.

Lo que está claro es que cuanto más le citeis más va a dar la tabarra con sus idioteces.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Evidentemente si no pagan no habrá gas ... Lo que pasa es que Finlandia aunque depende del gas ruso en un 100 % ese gas sólo lo usan para generar el 3 % de la energía ... Aún así tienen que sustituir un 13 % de su producción electrica en un plazo breve que comienza ya y se acaba en Octubre ... En Finlandia no es tan necesario el AC en verano pero cuando llegue el frío es otra cosa.



Heeee........... (Pensativo), no sé pero acabo de caer que Finlandia es uno de los mayores productores de papel de Europa, el as es para actividades industriales como tratar la pulpa de madera para producir papel.

YA HAY ESCASED DE PAPEL EN EL MUNDO, id comprando folios que se van a poner caritos.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los militantes de la división Azov bloqueados en la planta Azovstal de Mariupol se han rendido sin condiciones, según ha declarado el representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitriy Polyansky.*
> 
> El único intercambio disponible para Azovstal es cambiar los sótanos de Azovstal por las celdas del centro de detención previa de Taganrog.
> 
> ...




Los del Azov tienen un futuro negro. Nadie se acordará de ellos.
O acaso alguien se acuerda de Navalny?


----------



## dabuti (17 May 2022)

Muy bueno.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Todos los que venís con esta cantinela "dos opciones: *o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadr*e, o lo hará", sois unos falsos hijos de puta, teneis una opción bien fácil, *MATA A TODA TU DESCENDENCIA Y SUICIDATE *y dejad de dar por culo con vuestro falso moralismo.



Es mejor que la naturaleza siga su curso.


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

Si nos atenemos a lo que estamos viendo en esta guerra y le damos una pincelada bíblica a todo el asunto, solo podemos llegar a la conclusión de que esta es *una guerra entre la luz y las tinieblas: 

La luz* la representa la tercera Roma: Rusia. Un país cristiano que respeta a las demás minorías, un pais tradicionalista, donde se respeta a la familia tradicional y las tradiciones y cultura del país. Un país que además* se está comportando de forma caballerosa y humanitaria en esta guerra.

La oscuridad *la representan las fuerzas de la OTAN. Las fuerzas que llevan destruyendo y saqueando naciones desde hace decenios. Las fuerzas que también están destruyendo sus propias sociedades mediante ingeniería social. Las fuerzas destructoras de la familia y los valores. Las fuerzas que mienten y mienten y mienten continuamente a todo el mundo (incluso a sus propias sociedades). Las fuerzas que solo quieren el dinero y el poder mundial y la esclavitud de la humanidad (el NWO) y que torturan, violan y cometen todo tipo de barbaridades y crímenes de guerra.

Señores, yo no sé si soy un magufo, pero esto se va pareciendo sospechosamente a una guerra espiritual y yo tengo claro con quien voy.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> En el 73 todavía no trabajábamos para una potencia extranjera, ahora sí.




Omvreee!!!

-Zaragoza, Morón, Rota y Torrejón.

-Misión secreta: los soldados españoles que Franco envió a la Guerra de Vietnam 

Mas información en:
Misión secreta: los soldados españoles que Franco envió a la Guerra de Vietnam (abc.es)

Perdon por el off topic. No voy a responder.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



No se puede combatir el mal desde el mal. Está escrito en todos los libros sagrados que han habido. 

no hay que olvidar que Estamos en la lucha de la civilización ( Bizancio) contra la barbarie (angloland) 

siempre con Roma Aeterna


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Como mola


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> No se puede combatir el mal desde el mal. Está escrito en todos los libros sagrados que han habido.
> 
> no hay que olvidar que Estamos en la lucha de la civilización ( Bizancio) contra la barbarie (angloland)
> 
> siempre con Roma Aeterna



SI SEÑOR!!! No lo has podido definir mejor.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



Tú tranquilo. Lo harán. Pero no ahora.
Presentarán un juicio sumarísimo, con jueces, fiscales, y ellos con derechos.
Les condenarán a años de cárcel en Siberia.

Todo un show que les revienta a los eurolemmings y a los americanos.

Y Luego... los fusilarán igual.


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Yo solo aporto contenido, hasta me abstengo de enfrentarme con nadie. Te podrá gustar más o menos el contenido que aporto y eres libre de ignorar o comentar lo que quieras sobre el mismo.
> 
> Mientras que Rejon una de dos: o es un troll de baja estofa que se está RIENDO de todos vosotros. De todos los que le citais y le seguís el juego. Se nota que muchos de por aquí no pasaron por forocoches una temporada o ya conocerían de sobra a este tipo de sujetos.
> 
> ...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 May 2022)

*Rusia declarará terroristas a los miembros del batallón Azov*





*Las autoridades rusas han comenzado a tramitar a toda velocidad una serie de medidas encaminadas a encarcelar en el país a los prisioneros del batallón Azov hechos en Ucrania,* solo horas después de que Moscú asegurase que serían tratados “según los estándares internacionales”. Un diputado de la Duma (la cámara baja) ha propuesto incluso la pena de muerte. Gran parte de los 260 milicianos evacuados de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal, en Mariupol (sudeste del país) son parte de Azov. Los combatientes, entre los cuales hay 53 heridos, abandonaron la planta tras un acuerdo entre Ucrania y el Kremlin. “Un día difícil”, reconoció el presidente ucranio Volodímir Zelenski en un vídeo, pero, “como el resto, enfocado a salvar nuestro país y a nuestro pueblo”. Zelenski no ha querido hablar de rendición, pero Rusia si ha usado ese término, así como el de “prisioneros”. “Quiero enfatizar que Ucrania necesita a los héroes ucranios vivos”, ha afirmado el presidente. Además, el fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional ha anunciado el envío a Ucrania de un equipo de 42 expertos, el más importante en número de efectivos de la historia de la institución, para investigar las acusaciones de crímenes de guerra cometidos durante la invasión. En el terreno, Rusia ha lanzado ataques esta madrugada en la zona de Lviv, cerca de la frontera con Polonia, así como en la región de Chernihiv, en el norte del país.









Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia un nuevo ataque a la ciudad de Sloviansk con al menos seis muertos y 15 heridos


Rusia asegura haber tomado el control de toda la provincia de Lugansk | Kiev reconoce que sus tropas se han retirado de la ciudad de Lisichansk, el último bastión ucranio que quedaba en la zona




elpais.com






*O muertos o a la cárcel.*


----------



## Arraki (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantem



Tienes toda la razón, procuro pasar de el pero en ocasiones pierdo el con-trol.

Le saque del ignore y creo que para lo que aporta mejor meterlo otra vez y listo. Me gusta leer todas las partes, pero este no es el caso, no aporta nada de interés.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Uyyyyyy lo que daria....



Oiga amigo, que edad tiene usted? Hmm 12?


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a lo que estamos viendo en esta guerra y le damos una pincelada bíblica a todo el asunto, solo podemos llegar a la conclusión de que esta es *una guerra entre la luz y las tinieblas:
> 
> La luz* la representa la tercera Roma: Rusia. Un país cristiano que respeta a las demás minorías, un pais tradicionalista, donde se respeta a la familia tradicional y las tradiciones y cultura del país. Un país que además* se está comportando de forma caballerosa y humanitaria en esta guerra.
> 
> ...



Genial analisis


----------



## Guanotopía (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Omvreee!!!
> 
> -Zaragoza, Morón, Rota y Torrejón.
> 
> ...



En el Yom kippur éramos espectadores, todavía aspirantes al chaleco, ahora noestamosenguerra en el bando de los güenos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

Comepollas globalistas por doquier


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Joder los ultimos de Filipinas aguantaron 11 meses en Baler, y estos moñas del Azov apenas unas pocas semanas..menudo bluff.



Desde que la ciudad fue tomada, y Putin estableció que se quedasen encerrados en las mazmorras, 3 semanas y media.
2 de esas semanas, con escudos humanos de rehenes. 
Si ellos, 10 días.

Por cierto, la ciudad misma, que tenía que ser una especie de Alepo de Donetsk Sur, y aguantar tipo 6 meses, cayó en menos de 2. 
Y con un número sorprendentemente ínfimo de bajas propias.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Algo divertido debe estar ocurriendo en Inglaterra con los 'refugiados' ucranianos,
> pues hasta los corifeos mediáticos reconocen que el plan del gobierno para realojar
> a los "refugiados" ucranianos ha sido un desastre.
> 
> ...



No sera UK la que quedo segunda en eurovision, no?

Imaginate en tu casa, viendo el tongazo y al lado tus invitados alabando la actuacion... 

Ademas el perfil de los que han acogido a esa gente, son de los que tienen eurovision como algo sagrado...

Pa mi que eurovision este año ha roto muchas "familias"...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 May 2022)

¡Misión cumplida!





"Miembros de Azov disparaban y se escondían" Una residente de Mariúpol cuenta cómo los miembros del batallón Azov se camuflaban entre los civiles.


----------



## dabuti (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Comepollas globalistas por doquier



Tras Eurovisión, la Palma de Oro de Cannes a su carrera como payaso para Zelensky.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a lo que estamos viendo en esta guerra y le damos una pincelada bíblica a todo el asunto, solo podemos llegar a la conclusión de que esta es *una guerra entre la luz y las tinieblas:
> 
> La luz* la representa la tercera Roma: Rusia. Un país cristiano que respeta a las demás minorías, un pais tradicionalista, donde se respeta a la familia tradicional y las tradiciones y cultura del país. Un país que además* se está comportando de forma caballerosa y humanitaria en esta guerra.
> 
> ...



¿ Dónde has puesto de el ironic mode ?


----------



## vettonio (17 May 2022)

*


BORRELADAS*

RT
*"Ser neutral es un concepto falso": Borrell dice a países balcánicos que tener vínculos con Rusia "es incompatible con un futuro conjunto con la UE"

**Citando expresamente a Serbia, el jefe de la diplomacia europea pidió a los países que no lo hayan hecho todavía "implementar las sanciones" contra Moscú tan pronto como puedan. *

Publicado:17 may 2022 16:25 GMT
_ "Para mí, está claro […] que mantener vínculos estrechos con el régimen de [Vladímir] Putin ya no es compatible con construir un futuro conjunto con la Unión Europea. Ambas cosas al mismo tiempo no son compatibles. _


Recientemente, el presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, declaró que su país está pagando un alto precio por negarse a imponer sanciones a Moscú por su operación militar en Ucrania. 

Según el mandatario, después que Belgrado rechazara sumarse a las sanciones antirrusas, su nación enfrenta una serie de difíciles problemas. "No podemos aparecer en el mercado abierto de capitales, no somos un país de la OTAN ni de la Unión Europea, no hemos impuesto sanciones a Rusia", resumió.


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Dónde has puesto de el ironic mode ?



Dime, en que me estoy equivocando: Por favor, ilumínanos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, procuro pasar de el pero en ocasiones pierdo el con-trol.
> 
> Le saque del ignore y creo que para lo que aporta mejor meterlo otra vez y listo. Me gusta leer todas las partes, pero este no es el caso, no aporta nada de interés.



Es que se está cachondeando de vosotros joder. No se como no lo veis.

Yo no creo que sea idiota, aunque no lo descartaría, lo que creo es que es un troll y se está partiendo el culo con vosotros, viendo como a pesar de escribir gilipolleces vosotros os las tomáis en serio y le dais contestacion. Esta clase de personajes son típicos de Forocoches. Se hacen pasar por subnormales y buscan follón gratuito y eso conlleva que este tipo de personajes generen muchas citaciones puesto que aparentemente siempre es más sencillo contestarle a alguien que está diciendo estupideces que a alguien serio y formado que aunque no coincidas con sus ideas sabe al menos razonar y defender su postura con cierto raciocinio.

Si uno de estos usuarios te sale con que 2+2=5 es fácil que sean muchos los que le expliquen que 2+2= 4. Y aquí hay que hacer un inciso y ver que cojones responde. Si la contestación a eso es "caca,culo,pedo,pis" al ignore directo por lo que estoy comentando: o subnormal profundo o troll que busca la provocación gratuita.


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> "Solo blancos, los ucranianos primero". Son las consignas que escuchaban las personas árabes, africanas y racializadas en general para sacarles de los trenes y buses que salían hacia la frontera de Ucrania para huir de la guerra. Así lo relatan los voluntarios de Uhuru, un colectivo antirracista de la ciudad de València que ha estado durante un mes repartiendo ayuda humanitaria en el país. Ellos mismos aseguran haber sufrido el racismo del conflicto en sus carnes, hasta el punto de no poder adentrarse demasiado en las fronteras de otros países.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son sus constumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Para el FSB español


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Dime, en que me estoy equivocando: Por favor, ilumínanos.



Hablas de Rusia como si fuera la cuna de la democracia, y está todos los días amenazando a los vecinos con bombardearlos con nukes. Que no se puede salir a la calle con un folio en blanco en el pecho...


----------



## Elimina (17 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Muy bueno.



Está bien hacerse preguntas. Es un buen comienzo.


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061394
> 
> BORRELADAS*
> ...



Antiguamente se denominaban "estados vasallos: Si no se rendían eran destruidos.

LOS MISMOS QUE DESTRUYERON SERBIA AHORA LA OBLIGAN A SER VIOLADA POR LOS QUE LA BOMBARDEARON.

¿No hay nadie en este mundo que pueda denunciar lo que están haciendo con muchos estados europeos?
Les están llevando a su destrucción. *Coño, si vas a morir igual, mejor MUERE luchando contra tu verdadero enemigo (QUE NO ES RUSIA).

¿Donde se han metido los cojones de Europa? Pero si conquistamos el mundo entero ¿QUE HA PASADO CON NOSOTROS?*


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Fuentes rusas dicen que el video se ha invertido y en realidad es un T-90 ruso tirando de un T-80 ucraniano. Lo he estado mirando durante 5 minutos en mi teléfono, pero no puedo decir jajaja. No puedo ver en detalle rn, echa un vistazo



Hay un detalle ahi, es una cuesta/bajada y una correa/cadena que estira.

Si es el ruso el que arrastra al ucro, la correa estara tensa durante la subida y se aflojara al llegar al cambio de rasante, que es lo que se ve en el video.

Lo raro es que si es el carro ucro el que estira, este la correa olgada en el llano y tensa durante la bajada...


----------



## Aurkitu (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Desnutridos no salen. La que tenían ahí abajo montada. Me gusta ver las imágenes de trato humano y sanitario que les dan, en contraste con los que los fanáticos nacionalistas ucranianos hacen con los soldados rusos o los milicianos. No hay color.


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Hablas de Rusia como si fuera la cuna de la democracia, y está todos los días amenazando a los vecinos con bombardearlos con nukes. Que no se puede salir a la calle con un folio en blanco en el pecho...



Yo no digo que sea la cuna de la democracia (de hecho nunca he confiado en las "democracias occidentales"). Digo que Rusia representa los valores del cristianismo y la tradición.

Y, si después de todo lo que has leído en este foro, todavía sigues pensando que la culpa de todo esto es de Rusia y que Rusia amenaza a todo el mundo, pues creo que es mejor que sigas leyendo el País y el New York Times y dejes a las personas con criterio seguir debatiendo.


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por cierto, ya anda la Yellen por Bruselas antes de la reunión del G7.
> 
> 
> Del NYT
> ...



Cuando se trata de ayudar a la gente racanean que da gusto, los del Katrina o Lorca aún andan esperando. Pero para destruir y matar se rascan el bolsillo sin dudarlo. Mala gente sin duda.


----------



## Bartleby (17 May 2022)

Borrell dice que Europa debe invertir en reponer arsenales para seguir ayudando a Ucrania.









Bruselas pide un rearme coordinado de Europa para evitar un “enorme despilfarro de dinero”


Borrell aboga por reponer arsenales para seguir apoyando a un ejército ucranio que resiste y obliga a retroceder a las fuerzas de Putin




elpais.com


----------



## Mabuse (17 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muy fieros... con captagón hasta las trancas. En cuanto se les acabaron las pastillas se convirtieron en yonkis incapaces de pensar en otra cosa que su dosis. Su fiereza se ha evaporado.
> 
> Hace años hablaba yo con un anestesista sobre los soldados que hacían salvajadas en las guerras, como lo que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania y me decía que, aunque algún psicópata habra´, no tiene explicación que todo un grupo de soldados haga tremendas bestialidades y la única explicación que veía a estos hechos es que estén drogados hasta arriba. Con el cerebro en malfunción podrían cometer atrocidades que en circunstancias normales nadie haría.
> 
> ...



Me acaba usted de recordar la peli "La escalera de Jacob".


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Borrell dice que Europa debe invertir en reponer arsenales para seguir ayudando a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye, ¿y no será que Borrell trabaja para Putin? Están llenando los arsenales de Rusia gratis,


----------



## Oso Polar (17 May 2022)

La "evacuación" ordenada por Zelensky de Azovstal va a pasar a los libros de historia como el mayor ridículo de la sociedad occidental.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no digo que sea la cuna de la democracia (de hecho nunca he confiado en las "democracias occidentales"). Digo que Rusia representa los valores del cristianismo y la tradición.
> 
> Y, si después de todo lo que has leído en este foro, todavía sigues pensando que la culpa de todo esto es de Rusia y que Rusia amenaza a todo el mundo, pues creo que es mejor que sigas leyendo el País y el New York Times y dejes a las personas con criterio seguir debatiendo.



Con criterio prorruso solamente. Muy consecuente.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Hablas de Rusia como si fuera la cuna de la democracia, y está todos los días amenazando a los vecinos con bombardearlos con nukes. Que no se puede salir a la calle con un folio en blanco en el pecho...



Los vecinos los han invadido TRES VECES en 100 años y una de ellas era una invasión de exterminio.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2022)

Otro de esos analistas que se revisa con el tiempo y fallan como una escopeta de feria. De estos que compran la propaganda Ucraniana y después con el paso del tiempo cantan con bulerias.


El ejercito Ruso al borde del abismo..... y estamos a mediados de Mayo y siguen dando guerra.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hay un detalle ahi, es una cuesta/bajada y una correa/cadena que estira.
> 
> Si es el ruso el que arrastra al ucro, la correa estara tensa durante la subida y se aflojara al llegar al cambio de rasante, que es lo que se ve en el video.
> 
> Lo raro es que si es el carro ucro el que estira, este la correa olgada en el llano y tensa durante la bajada...



Te olvidas del alien  



Dejad de hacer el ridículo con estas cosas, por favor


----------



## NS 4 (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La pandemia es real. El fenómeno se llama zoonosis y será aún peor en el futuro. Básicamente es lo mismo que hemos hecho con las ratas, o con los perros o las vacas, pero con patógenos. Es la consecuencia de convivir con otras especies o invadir sus nichos biológicos. Que ha sido real te lo dan los datos de la caída generalizada de esperanza de vida. Con muertes normales la esperanza de vida no cae.
> 
> Respecto a las políticas adoptadas, poco se puede decir. A falta de medios y tejido social para implementar medidas realmente eficaces como las chinas, se hizo lo que buenamente se pudo. Las tasas de contagio en Occidente fueron objetivamente peores que en Oriente porque a pesar de que los chinos son unos guarros (todavía en muchos sitios tienen ganado en las casas), la disciplina lo es todo.
> 
> De todas formas da igual lo que penseis. Somos 8.000 millones y tenemos dos opciones: o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadre, o lo hará antes o después la naturaleza por nosotros de la forma habitual. Democrática, ignorando olímpicamente méritos, privilegios, ideologías y toda chorrada propia a la que hacemos más caso que a aquello de lo que estamos hechos. La naturaleza ya ha dado el primer aviso.



A ver zoonotico...

Como se diagnosticaba un resfriado por coronavirus antes de 2020???

Te preocupaste alguna vez en tu puta vida de a quien le contagiabas la gripe???

Si podia soportarlo o era lo suficientemente debil como para morirse de ello?

He enterrado a dos abuelos por gripe...sabes que la gripe es capaz de atacar todos los organos exactamente igual que el so called covid 19???

Que es lo que ha cambiado??? La posibilidad de morirte...O TU PERCEPCION SOBRE EL ASUNTO...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 May 2022)

A Borell se le empieza a ver muy nervioso, igual a la rubia (Ursula) Nazi que tiene a su lado en el parlamento Europeo,...querían vakuñarnos de veneno, encerarnos y meter el pase Nazi..".no tendrás nada y serás feliz" y ahora quieren ir a las guerras...*que vayan ellos.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Está bien hacerse preguntas. Es un buen comienzo.



Ese hilo de Baños es brillante, en los 80 la gente no se hacía esas preguntas de parvulario de ¿somos los buenos? todo el mundo sabía lo que había.

Puro poder en vena durante la guerra fría.


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Po favor, por favor. ¿Alguien que nos catequice sobre la libertad de prensa y otras hierbas? Vamos, no sean tímidos...


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

El grupo musical Obelisk ha realizado un concierto para el personal militar de la reserva de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk, que presta servicios en la región de Kherson.


----------



## alnitak (17 May 2022)

Muy muy interesante


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Borrell dice que Europa debe invertir en reponer arsenales para seguir ayudando a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tras el golpe de estado de los catalufos la Borrella respondía en una mega-manifestación en Bcn a los que pedían cárcel para el Puchi y Yonkeras que muy mal, que cárcel no, vamos que eso era de bárbaros. Y ahora, ahí lo tenéis, pidiendo sangre ucraniana para parar a los rusos porque en Rusia los maricones como él están muy mal vistos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Con criterio prorruso solamente. Muy consecuente.



Por supuesto, faltaría más no tener criterio.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Curioso. Es un KV-2 ruski



Y no me habia fijado: lleva escrito Dubno 1941

La mayor batalla de carros de combate de la historia por cantidad (ni Kursk ni ostias)


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y , ande está el problema ,miarma? Estás aburrio? Cuenta.



Lo sabes perfectamente...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver zoonotico...
> 
> Como se diagnosticaba un resfriado por coronavirus antes de 2020???
> 
> ...



Si hijo, si .... tu no mires arriba ...   Así nos ha ido ....   Hace 200 años estas cosas tenían disculpa: la ignorancia. Hoy ya no.


----------



## EUROPIA (17 May 2022)




----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo dice qel que teclea desde los sótanos de génova 13....



Sarten... Cazo... Esas cosillas varias...


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Con criterio prorruso solamente. Muy consecuente.



Te recomiendo que te leas todos los hilos de esta guerra, que *apliques el sentido común* y que saques tú mismo tus conclusiones.

Yo no estoy aquí para convencerte: Europa se está hundiendo y tú vas a pasar hambre. Si crees que es culpa de Putin, tú mismo, si crees que esto no se ha planeado desde hace veinte años, tú mismo. Si piensas que la OTAN es amiga de España, tú mismo. Si piensas que los medios de comunicación te dicen la verdad, tú mismo. Si piensas que Putin se ha levantado de mal humor y le ha dado de pronto por invadir Ucrania, Tú mismo. Yo no pierdo el tiempo.

Te voy a enseñar un ejemplo: Tuve una novia Polaca que un día me dijo que los negros eran todos (sin excepción) seres inferiores. ¿Sabes que le dije? No le dije nada, absolutamente nada. Con mi edad y mis conocimientos no discuto gilipolleces...

Por cierto (de hoy mismo):

*La portavoz del PSOE en Madrid: «Los hombres no necesitan más derechos, sino más obligaciones»
Mar Espinar ha asegurado que esta es la vía para alcanzar la igualdad*









La portavoz del PSOE en Madrid: «Los hombres no necesitan más derechos, sino más obligaciones»


La portavoz socialista en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Mar Espinar, ha contestado a la vicealcaldesa, Begoña Villacís, y su "giro a la derecha" que los hombres




theobjective.com





Y te aseguro que estas cosas no vienen de parte de Putin. Tú verás la sociedad que quieres: Una sociedad diseñada por los ingenieros sociales de Langley y Wall Street, la cual lleva a la deshumanización (y ya la estás disfrutando), o la vuelta a una sociedad donde se favorezca la familia, los valores y la convivencia.

Tienes camino por recorrer.


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver zoonotico...
> 
> Como se diagnosticaba un resfriado por coronavirus antes de 2020???
> 
> ...



El famoso sesgo de percepción...
Por cierto,offtopic, este año las alergias estan pegando fuerte... Pero, oh sorpresa, ahora es otra cosa...


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Los vecinos los han invadido TRES VECES en 100 años y una de ellas era una invasión de exterminio.



¿Cuántas veces alguien ha intentado invadir Estados Unidos? Sin embargo, como tú bien dices,  Rusia ha sido invadida tres veces.

Un apunte: Lista de paises invadidos por Estados Unidos.

*180*





__





FROM WOUNDED KNEE TO SYRIA – Zoltán Grossman






sites.evergreen.edu


----------



## Top5 (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo no digo que sea la cuna de la democracia (de hecho nunca he confiado en las "democracias occidentales"). Digo que Rusia representa los valores del cristianismo y la tradición.
> 
> Y, si después de todo lo que has leído en este foro, todavía sigues pensando que la culpa de todo esto es de Rusia y que Rusia amenaza a todo el mundo, pues creo que es mejor que sigas leyendo el País y el New York Times y dejes a las personas con criterio seguir debatiendo.



La cuna de la democracia fue Atenas y, paradójicamente, no se por que tiene que hablar de democracia ese cuando no se ha implementado en el mundo moderno.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Te olvidas del alien
> 
> 
> 
> Dejad de hacer el ridículo con estas cosas, por favor



Cuantos dias han durao los heroes de azob sin rehenes en la planta?

Sin vuestros escudos no sois nada.


----------



## Aurkitu (17 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>




Creo que se les ha caído un 4.


----------



## El-Mano (17 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Este artículo sigue la que parece ser tendencia oficial y obligatoria de explicarnos que los que van ganando la guerra están, sin embargo, haciéndolo todo fatal. Eso sí, se digna a reconocer al final que los ucranianos quizá también tengan algún que otro fallito...en fin, espero que no crucifiquen al pobre hombre.



Sí, tiene verdades y falsedades.

Lo traigo más que nada por los resumenes de los acontecimientos, y porque reconocen aue los rusos atacaron con muy pocas tropas, menos de lo que se afirmava, y alguna otra cosa interesante más.


----------



## aserejee (17 May 2022)

La Casa Orange evacua a sus militares de Breda

Velazquez, olio sobre lienzo, 1635


----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los del Azov tienen un futuro negro. Nadie se acordará de ellos.
> O acaso alguien se acuerda de Navalny?



Yo me acuerdo de Skripal, que lo uso junto "bliat novichok tbaiu mat" cuando me tocan los webs en uk. Mano de santo.


----------



## aserejee (17 May 2022)

La Casa Orange evacua a sus militares de Breda

Velazquez, olio sobre lienzo, 1635


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Más contenido sobre la operación especial de evacuación de Azovstal dirigida por Zelensky.


Siete autobuses de soldados de Azovstal se van de excursión 







Escoltados también por helicóptero




Y aquí su primera parada




En la próxima conocerán la hospitalidad de las cárceles rusas.


----------



## Egam (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Borrell dice que Europa debe invertir en reponer arsenales para seguir ayudando a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Europeos deberiamos empezar a ejecutar a los que estan a sueldo de Soros y siguen la agenda de Swab.
Se acabarian las tonterias en cero coma


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Borrell dice que Europa debe invertir en reponer arsenales para seguir ayudando a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver Burrell, que yo me entere...
Debemos comprar mas armas con nuestro dinero para darselas a los de Zelendi?
Porque si es eso no me salen las cuentas, chico...


----------



## magufone (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Más contenido sobre la operación especial de evacuación de Azovstal dirigida por Zelensky.
> 
> 
> Siete autobuses de soldados de Azovstal se van de excursión
> ...



Es un reagrupamiento sano: el plan es emepezar a ocupar Rusia desde sus carceles...


----------



## Señor X (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sin la menor duda escuchad a este tipo. Hilo Twitter



A la charo que está encantada de conocerse a sí misma le ha metido una tunda brutal de lo que es la realpolitik. Recomiendo ver todas las partes.


----------



## Prophet (17 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los wokes y su puta neolengua



El ejército alemán da por concluida su operación en Berlín y Japón en Hiroshima


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *¿Donde se han metido los cojones de Europa? Pero si conquistamos el mundo entero ¿QUE HA PASADO CON NOSOTROS?*



Perdimos la WW2.
Y cuando digo "perdimos" me refiero a que el nacionalsocialismo fue un fenómeno europeo apoyado mayoritariamente por todos los europeos (de la época).
Los EEUU y Rusia entendieron la amenaza que suponía para ellos y reaccionaron. Los europeos de la época -todos, Francia también- *perdieron* la guerra y desde entonces cuando por trabajo hablas con un francés o un alemán lo haces en inglés, y los niños aprenden inglés en la escuela.

PD: hay que ser muy inocente para creer que la expansión alemana por el continente no contaba con el apoyo y beneplácito de los habitantes de los territorios. Estamos hablando de un continente entero, Alemania no tenia tantas tropas como para pacificar a 200 millones de habitantes contrarios al nazismo. La historia la escriben los ganadores, eso no quita para reconocer la realidad. Hoy Europa para EEUU es como sudamérica para los españoles del siglo XVII.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver zoonotico...
> 
> Como se diagnosticaba un resfriado por coronavirus antes de 2020???
> 
> ...



La de mamas que hay que ahora no se quitan la mascarilla pero te mandaban al niño a la guarde con un paracetamol para que no cantará la fiebre hasta el final del día o se lo encasquetaban a los abuelos para que los cuidaran ... Esos mismos que me miraban mal por no llevar el trapito en la boca por la calle. Que asco de gente sin criterio para nada.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (17 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Muy bueno.



Si toda la clase diplomática es conocedora de lo que cuenta este señor, quiere decir que los políticos también lo sabían y por lo tanto con algo muy gordo les tienen que haber untado para que sean tan desleales a todos los ciudadanos europeos y permitan la desinformación a la que están sometiendo al europeo medio.

Al final los ciudadanos vamos a tener que luchar junto a Rusia para quitarnos de encima a toda esta gentuza.


----------



## McNulty (17 May 2022)

Empieza bien la semanita para los follaotan. 

El cerdogán dice que nanai de la china.
Las ratas del azov se rinden en masa.
Y estas dos buenas noticias están quitando protagonismo al avance que sigue haciendo Rusia en importantes zonas del donbass.

Se viene la importante batalla de Severodonestk, que es el preludio para la que creo que es la más relevante de todas, que es la de Kramatorsk-Slavyansk. Si los rusos acaban con la resistencia en estas ciudades, creo que el donbass es del kremlin. No va a ser fácil.

Me siguen sorprendiendo las pocas contraofensivas ucranianas en esta guerra. Quitando la de jarkov, que han sido cuatro pueblos, muy pocas estamos viendo. Deduzco que les queda muy poca tropa realmente preparada para el asalto. Hoy han querido avanzar más en esa zona de jarkov y se han llevado la del pulpo cerca de la frontera.


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Hablas de Rusia como si fuera la cuna de la democracia, y está todos los días amenazando a los vecinos con bombardearlos con nukes. Que no se puede salir a la calle con un folio en blanco en el pecho...



Tú vives en Rusia?
O vives en Albacete?

Yo he vivido en muchos países.
EN NINGUNO he sido más libre que aquí en Moscú.
NINGUNO.


----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Robo



Te has ganado un libro en pdf. Pide el que quieras, no es broma.


----------



## Lego. (17 May 2022)

Twitter (en las recomendaciones):




Son maneras de verlo


----------



## Epicii (17 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (17 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si toda la clase diplomática es conocedora de lo que cuenta este señor, quiere decir que los políticos también lo sabían y por lo tanto con algo muy gordo les tienen que haber untado para que sean tan desleales a todos los ciudadanos europeos y permitan la desinformación a la que están sometiendo al europeo medio.
> 
> Al final los ciudadanos vamos a tener que luchar junto a Rusia para quitarnos de encima a toda esta gentuza.



Untado y chantajeado a la vez. Palo y zanahoria.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Perdimos la WW2.
> Y cuando digo "perdimos" me refiero a que el nacionalsocialismo fue un fenómeno europeo apoyado mayoritariamente por todos los europeos (de la época).
> Los EEUU y Rusia entendieron la amenaza que suponía para ellos y reaccionaron. Los europeos de la época -todos, Francia también- *perdieron* la guerra y desde entonces cuando por trabajo hablas con un francés o un alemán lo haces en inglés, y los niños aprenden inglés en la escuela.
> 
> PD: hay que ser muy inocente para creer que la expansión alemana por el continente no contaba con el apoyo y beneplácito de los habitantes de los territorios. Estamos hablando de un continente entero, Alemania no tenia tantas tropas como para pacificar a 200 millones de habitantes contrarios al nazismo. La historia la escriben los ganadores, eso no quita para reconocer la realidad. Hoy Europa para EEUU es como sudamérica para los españoles del siglo XVII.



Y tengo que darle la razón, no toda pero si mucha.


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En cualquier peli ya le habrían quitado el arma a los guardias y habrían huido con el bus o escapado por las ventanas. Joder, la vida real no es como en las películas, basta una mierda de fusil para tener quietecitos a decenas de Chad Azov.




Pues el Dragunov no es el fusil mas indicado para ese cometido. Mejor seria una carabina AK corta


----------



## el ejpertoc (17 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (17 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Al ignore, chupapollas



Si "presumes" de ser "muy hombre" y no sabes rebatir sin insultar....
Tampoco sería algo tan difícil, anda que no podría haber argumentos....pero..."ej que zuecia y finlandia zon marikones¡z poque no hazen cazo a ruzia"...pues...qué quieres que te diga, es una máquina de hacer "otanistas"...


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No tengo por costumbre contestar a aportes tan débilmente argumentados que insultan a la inteligencia.
> 
> Solo espero que consideres que en el hipotético caso de una conflagración total, no es difícil adivinar por su situación geográfica, que, de Finlandia, no quedaría mucho.



Y es que lo unico interesante que tiene Finlandia para Rusia, es su frontera con ella. No son utiles ni para hacer punteria con ellos.

Ante una eventual operacion especial rusa sobre el estado de Finlandia, si no hay rusoparlantes a los que usar como escudos y rehenes... que es lo que haria la OTAN exactamente? Los turcos ya vemos que se iban a desvivir por ir a halludarles...


----------



## crocodile (17 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si toda la clase diplomática es conocedora de lo que cuenta este señor, quiere decir que los políticos también lo sabían y por lo tanto con algo muy gordo les tienen que haber untado para que sean tan desleales a todos los ciudadanos europeos y permitan la desinformación a la que están sometiendo al europeo medio.
> 
> Al final los ciudadanos vamos a tener que luchar junto a Rusia para quitarnos de encima a toda esta gentuza.



Se llama dolares, cientos de millones de dólares pagados a los psicopatas criminales y traidores políticos europeos por los genocidas yankees, por algo tienen la impresora de esos dólares.
Para USA eso es dinero bien invertido


----------



## Rovusthiano (17 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Los Europeos deberiamos empezar a ejecutar a los que estan a sueldo de Soros y siguen la agenda de Swab.
> Se acabarian las tonterias en cero coma



Sí, al primero a un tal Putin.


----------



## Oso Polar (17 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Continua la libertad de movimientos de las fuerzas ucronazis



Tres frases:
- Excelente noticia, así se sigue alimentando la moledora de carne.
- Desnudas a un santo para vestir otro.
- Me hace recordar mucho las ciudades fortalezas del III Reich.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Entre italianos y alemanes están financiando la guerra al hijoputin.



No sufras también se la estamos financiando a Ucrania via ayudas directas y a USA mediante la compra de GNL y aumento del presupuesto de defensa ... Por eso es que muchos estamos en contra del papel UE en este entuerto, somos los que pagamos la fiesta pero no nos van a dar ni una gamba.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La de mamas que hay que ahora no se quitan la mascarilla pero te mandaban al niño a la guarde con un paracetamol para que no cantará la fiebre hasta el final del día o se lo encasquetaban a los abuelos para que los cuidaran ... Esos mismos que me miraban mal por no llevar el trapito en la boca por la calle. Que asco de gente sin criterio para nada.



Ves? A esas en China les habían dao 20 latigazos la primera vez y un tiro en la nuca la segunda. Ya ves los números de los chinos y los nuestros, no? Esa es la diferencia entre una sociedad civil estructura que sabe a donde va y una banda de individuos que no saben por donde les da el aire.


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ilon Musk ha descrito a Joe Biden como un "traje vacío" que no decide nada en el país. Según el empresario, el verdadero presidente de EEUU no es Biden, sino "el que controla el teleprompter". Musk criticó a las actuales autoridades de Estados Unidos por el hecho de que, por su culpa, la economía del país es ahora un "barco que se hunde". "Si las autoridades ignoran la inflación en el país y siguen "dirigiendo" la economía del país, Estados Unidos seguirá el camino de Venezuela", dijo el empresario.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49094



Que hijo puta el autista, no tiene filtro cuando habla... 

Es cierto que siempre se muerde la lengua para que no sucedan estas cosas  pero cuando no se la muerde y habla... pues pasan estas cosas


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ves? A esas en China les habían dao 20 latigazos la primera vez y un tiro en la nuca la segunda. Ya ves los números de los chinos y los nuestros, no?



Creo que la diferencia de números se debe más a las metodologías empleadas y a las capacidades de los sistemas sanitarios que a la realidad sanitaria.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Los vecinos los han invadido TRES VECES en 100 años y una de ellas era una invasión de exterminio.



Putin sigue fielmente los pasos de Hitler, hasta en lo de tomar el mando ejecutivo de las tropas desde la distancia. Si se tarda mucho en parar a la bestia, se hace demasiado grande.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Twitter (en las recomendaciones):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061434
> 
> ...



Si lo de la evacuación es ridículo lo de "...dar por finalizada la misión ..." ya no se que decirte.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El grupo musical Obelisk ha realizado un concierto para el personal militar de la reserva de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk, que presta servicios en la región de Kherson.



Mucho mejor lo de Marta Sánchez en la primera guerra del golfo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 May 2022)

Contenido medianamente sensible.

Bestias ucranianas en su estado natural.












Paso de poner más. La lista es interminable. El canal este de twitter las recopila y no tiene fin.


----------



## Caracalla (17 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno, todos los yanquis y su ejercito titere en Irak tomaron Faluya contra 2000 islamistas sin más armas que algunos rpg y sin apoyos externos en 3 meses.
> 
> Los rusos han tomado Mariupol contra 20.000 tipos con tanques, javalinas, artillería , drones, aviación, una flotilla de patrulleras, y recibiendo el apoyo y la información de la OTAN. En el mismo tiempo. Eso mientras que liberaban el 93% de Lugank y el 66% de Donesk , Kherson, el Ismo de Crimea fuertemente defendido, la isla esa de las serpientes, toda la costa de Azov, y alguna cosilla que seguro me dejo.
> 
> No se, como lo defines tu. La batalla acaba y el que levanta bandera blanca y se queda sin el territorio ¿ pierde ? Pues me da que ha sido así durante toda la historia. Pero vamos si crees que han ganado los ucranianos...tu mismo.



Yo lo que veo es el que los que defendieron Faluya tenían de 4 a 5 veces más cojones que los Nazis+Otanitos que han defendido Mariupol.

De echo... es que los Chechenos son Islámicos con cojones y equipados con el mejor material del mundo. Si los de Faluya hubiesen tenido el material de los chicos de Kadirov y su entrenamiento, los Yankees aún estarían tratando de tomar la ciudad.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (17 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tras el golpe de estado de los catalufos la Borrella respondía en una mega-manifestación en Bcn a los que pedían cárcel para el Puchi y Yonkeras que muy mal, que cárcel no, vamos que eso era de bárbaros. Y ahora, ahí lo tenéis, pidiendo sangre ucraniana para parar a los rusos porque en Rusia los maricones como él están muy mal vistos.



En la sede de la comisión europea de Madrid han sustituido las banderas de los 27 por banderas de la unión y arco iris.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que la diferencia de números se debe más a las metodologías empleadas y a las capacidades de los sistemas sanitarios que a la realidad sanitaria.



La diferencia es social, política y económica.

.- Social. Aquí somos una banda de individuos que van a su pedo ciscándose en todo. Allí son una sociedad estructurada.
.- Política. Aquí prima el cortoplacismo de las elecciones. Allí no. 
.- Económica. Aquí no hay medios materiales para los despliegues chinos cada vez que tienen un brote. Aquí las pasta tiene que ir a la cuenta de resultados de los botines. Allí no necesariamente, si hay que parar para que la peña no se contagie, se para.


----------



## El Mercader (17 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se llama dolares, cientos de millones de dólares pagados a los psicopatas criminales y traidores políticos europeos por los genocidas yankees, por algo tienen la impresora de esos dólares.
> Para USA eso es dinero bien invertido



Los servicios secretos sajones utilizan las "las tres ofertas" cuando quieren obligarte a algo:

*1) Te dan pasta.*
Si eres incorruptible pasan al siguiente punto.

*2) Te montan un chantaje.*
Si eres inchantajeable, pasan al siguiente punto.

*3) Te amenazan de muerte o directamente te matan.*

Absolutamente todos los políticos europeos han caído dentro de alguno de estos tres puntos.


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> La cuna de la democracia fue Atenas y, paradójicamente, no se por que tiene que hablar de democracia ese cuando no se ha implementado en el mundo moderno.



La democracia encumbró a Hitler y asesinó a Socrates. El peor hombre, y el mejor.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La diferencia es social, política y económica.
> 
> .- Social. Aquí somos una banda de individuos que van a su pedo ciscándose en todo. Allí son una sociedad estructurada.
> .- Política. Aquí prima el cortoplacismo de las elecciones. Allí no.
> .- Económica. Aquí no hay medios materiales para los despliegues chinos cada vez que tienen un brote. Aquí las pasta tiene que ir a la cuenta de resultados de los botines. Allí no necesariamente, si hay que parar para que la peña no se contagie, se para.



Ya ... Lo que tu digas.


----------



## pemebe (17 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Muy bueno.



Es muy buena la conferencia entera y no solo las respuestas a las preguntas (que tambien). La verdad es que los deja descolocados por ser un curso sobre derechos humanos.

.

Dentro de la conferencia utiliza la imagen de este articulo de ABC.









Este es el país más temido por cada nación del mundo


Un usuario de Reddit ha creado este mapa a partir de los resultados de una macroencuesta



www.abc.es





Y su comentario sobre Azosvtal dicho el 5 de marzo.
Sabemos muy poco, un dia van a resistir hasta el ultimo hombre y al dia siguiente hay un llamamiento para que los saquen de alli.

Para mi la frase:
*La politica internacional no conoce moral. ¿que son las relaciones internacionales? las relaciones entre Estados en terminos de Poder.*


----------



## Caracalla (17 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Joder como sobreactuais
> 
> Algunos querían ajusticiarlos ya hoy mismo ...
> 
> ...



En Norilsk falta gente picando piedra para sacar Nickel. Clima jodido hasta para un Ruso.

Just Saying...


----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sin la menor duda escuchad a este tipo. Hilo Twitter




bruuutaaaaal lo que dice el exembajador. Sabeis si anda el video de una pieza en algun lado? para guardarlo y pasarlo


----------



## Impresionante (17 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> bruuutaaaaal lo que dice el exembajador. Sabeis si anda el video de una pieza en algun lado? para guardarlo y pasarlo



Habrá que recortar y editar


----------



## willbeend (17 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Viendo estas imágenes, tan pacíficas, tan parsimoniosas, me han venido a la mente los testimonios de los civiles -los que pudieron contarlo- que relataban como les disparaban cuando pretendían salir por los corredores humanitarios, semanas atrás.



Hostia, no habia caido... antes de darles el tramiento que ellos daban a los soldados rusos prisioneros, ponerles a sacar minas que los suyos han puesto 

Yo es que llevo todo este tiempo pensando como se puede hacer pagar a esta gente lo de cocer bebes dentro de las barrigas de sus mamas mediante sopletes... pues lo del desminado, es una buena manera de empezar.

Jugada maestra!


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ya ... Lo que tu digas.



A esas conclusiones he llegado tras dos años de observación y de resultados. Aquí mucho jiiji, mucho jajaja, mucho gili con las teorías más disparatadas, mucha gente haciendo lo que le sale de los cojones y allí disciplina y mano dura. Por supuesto la disciplina y la mano dura no funcionan si la sociedad no está concienciada y es consciente de lo que se están jugando, así que deduzco que allí se persigue el bien común en detrimento de los caprichos particulares de cuatro listillos y es algo interiorizado y aceptado por todos.

Al final los resultados cantan. Aquí el 25 % de la población infectada y allí el 1 %. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Roedr (17 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En la sede de la comisión europea de Madrid han sustituido las banderas de los 27 por banderas de la unión y arco iris.



y van dando lecciones de humanismo y superioridad moral, y luego resulta que sólo les vale la muerte de ucras y rusos, nada de salidas negociadas


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Habrá que recortar y editar



Se podrían hacer píldoras con los pasajes más importantes y contundentes... Más fácil para difundir...


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A esas conclusiones he llegado tras dos años de observación y de resultados. Aquí mucho jiiji, mucho jajaja, mucho gili con las teorías más disparatadas, mucha gente haciendo lo que le sale de los cojones y allí disciplina y mano dura. Por supuesto la disciplina y la mano dura no funcionan si la sociedad no está concienciada y es consciente de lo que se están jugando, así que deduzco que allí se persigue el bien común en detrimento de los caprichos particulares de cuatro listillos.
> 
> Al final los resultados cantan. Aquí el 25 % de la población infectada y allí el 1 %. Es lo que hay.



Si vale, si ya te conozco del otro subforo. Lo que tu digas.


----------



## kelden (17 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si vale, si ya te conozco del otro subforo. Lo que tu digas.



Yo no digo nada, lo dicen los resultados.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no digo nada, lo dicen los resultados.



Ahhhh ... Pues vale.


----------



## Malevich (17 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y van dando lecciones de humanismo y superioridad moral, y luego resulta que sólo les vale la muerte de ucras y rusos, nada de salidas negociadas



Si eso son los valores de la democracia y la UE, me alegro de no creer ni en la una ni en la otra.
La UE es una caricatura absoluta. Tanta bandera gay y a mendigar petróleo y gas a Arabia Saudi y Qatar...


----------



## Top5 (17 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La democracia encumbró a Hitler y asesinó a Socrates. El peor hombre, y el mejor.



mmmm.. no a lo primero, sí a lo segundo.

No se puede confundir a la gente diciendo que nuestros sistemas políticos son _democracias_... Eso es MENTIRA.

Por lo menos los atenienses son completamente responsables de la muerte de Sócrates_ por que eso es lo que eligieron... escuchando las palabras de quién no deberían haber escuchado. _


----------



## Remequilox (17 May 2022)

Reconozco que esto me satisface y me nutre.
Al oligarca Ajmetov (el oligarca más oligarca de Ucrania, y gran padrino financiador de los muchachotes de Azov), la "bromita" de amparar bandas paramilitares le ha costado, de momento, 20.000 M $.
Dice que piensa reclamar daños a Rusia....
*Completamente destruido o conservado: las pérdidas de Akhmetov se evaluaron en SCM*








Повністю знищені або законсервовані: в SCM Ахметова оцінили збитки


Довоєнна капіталізація активів групи SCM Рината Ахметова, які наразі зруйновані, постраждали, або законсервовані через військову агресію РФ перевищила 20 мільярдів доларів.



www.epravda.com.ua




_"... superó los $ 20 mil millones"_

La verdad, poco me parece para el mal que ha promovido.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si toda la clase diplomática es conocedora de lo que cuenta este señor, quiere decir que los políticos también lo sabían y por lo tanto con algo muy gordo les tienen que haber untado para que sean tan desleales a todos los ciudadanos europeos y permitan la desinformación a la que están sometiendo al europeo medio.
> 
> Al final los ciudadanos vamos a tener que luchar junto a Rusia para quitarnos de encima a toda esta gentuza.



Lo saben, al menos los que tienen que tomar decisiones y los jefes o jefecillos de los principales partidos de la oposición, al igual que el Borrell y la Leyen y casi todo el parlamento europeo, se llama realpolitik y no han sido untados sino que están atados de manos por condicionantes ajenos, en este caso de USA, o se alinean con USA o con Rusia, neutrales no pueden salvo que quieras ser un paira.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (17 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.



Hay que reportar masivamente a este CM PWPERO DE MIERDA yo llevo diez páginas reportando cada cagada que hace


----------



## Epicii (17 May 2022)

Hay que hacer una pancarta con esto y pegarle en la cabeza a los politicos europeos.
Rusia puede prolongar la guerra una década...Europa no.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tú vives en Rusia?
> O vives en Albacete?
> 
> Yo he vivido en muchos países.
> ...



Estarías en busca y captura aquí en España, si no, no se entiende.


----------



## coscorron (17 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay que hacer una pancarta con esto y pegarle en la cabeza a los politicos europeos.



Buena noticia por la parte que implica que han aumentado el valor de sus exportaciones a pesar de las sanciones o en realidad gracias a las sanciones ...Por el lado negativo ese superavit tiene que ver con que hay ya muchas cosas que no se estan importando y al final supone un problema también por la falta de bienes de consumo.


----------



## lapetus (17 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Habrá que recortar y editar



Qué raro que el PNV deje celebrar eso, cuando son más follaanglos que nadie, y se han saltado los derechos humanos a la torera intentando obligar a pincharse a la gente.


----------



## Sinjar (17 May 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (17 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Reconozco que esto me satisface y me nutre.
> Al oligarca Ajmetov (el oligarca más oligarca de Ucrania, y gran padrino financiador de los muchachotes de Azov), la "bromita" de amparar bandas paramilitares le ha costado, de momento, 20.000 M $.
> Dice que piensa reclamar daños a Rusia....
> *Completamente destruido o conservado: las pérdidas de Akhmetov se evaluaron en SCM*
> ...



No creo que acabe pidiendo este miserable. Aunque lo que debería es acabar colgando de una viga.


----------



## rejon (17 May 2022)

*El alcalde prorruso de Odessa le da la espalda a Putin.*

Gennadiy Trukhanov, el alcalde de Odesa, un importante destino turístico en el sur de Ucrania, era conocido por su apoyo a Rusia, así como por las denuncias de corrupción, según el periódico en línea The Kyiv Independent. Su ciudad incluso fue llamada la "capital del crimen" de Ucrania por el exministro del interior del país debido al auge de la construcción ilegal, dijo The Independent.

*Pero desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania a finales de febrero, el alcalde ha cambiado de postura y ahora defiende el derecho de Ucrania a la soberanía. Su cambio indica cuán impopular es la invasión incluso entre los ucranianos que antes simpatizaban con Rusia.*

https://www.newsweek.com/pro-russia-...-putin-1707438


----------



## amcxxl (17 May 2022)




----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 May 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (17 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hostia, no habia caido... antes de darles el tramiento que ellos daban a los soldados rusos prisioneros, ponerles a sacar minas que los suyos han puesto
> 
> Yo es que llevo todo este tiempo pensando como se puede hacer pagar a esta gente lo de cocer bebes dentro de las barrigas de sus mamas mediante sopletes... pues lo del desminado, es una buena manera de empezar.
> 
> Jugada maestra!



ot:


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Estarías en busca y captura aquí en España, si no, no se entiende.



No lo entiendes tú, que eres un muerto de hambre  

Viendo que entras a enmierdar el hilo, pasas al baúl de los recuerdos.
Gracias por tan poco!


----------



## Seronoser (17 May 2022)

En Rusia se comenta ahora mismo que están saliendo los nazis de Azovstal por la noche como las cucarachas!!! 
Entregándose.


----------



## Expected (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Contenido medianamente sensible.
> 
> Bestias ucranianas en su estado natural.
> 
> ...



Y que se comenta Rejón de estos vídeos?.


----------



## Castellano (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde prorruso de Odessa le da la espalda a Putin.*
> 
> Gennadiy Trukhanov, el alcalde de Odesa, un importante destino turístico en el sur de Ucrania, era conocido por su apoyo a Rusia, así como por las denuncias de corrupción, según el periódico en línea The Kyiv Independent. Su ciudad incluso fue llamada la "capital del crimen" de Ucrania por el exministro del interior del país debido al auge de la construcción ilegal, dijo The Independent.
> 
> ...



Declararse prorruso en territorio ucronazi es arriesgarse a que te metan dos tiros y te tiren en una cuneta como a aquel negociador, o te detengan sin juicio como al líder de la oposición.

Muchos prorrusos están practicando la taqiya, no les culpo, los ucronazis no son seres humanos, son bestias inhumanas que deben ser desnazificadas por el bien de Europa


----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo saben, al menos los que tienen que tomar decisiones y los jefes o jefecillos de los principales partidos de la oposición, al igual que el Borrell y la Leyen y casi todo el parlamento europeo, se llama realpolitik y no han sido untados sino que están atados de manos por condicionantes ajenos, en este caso de USA, o se alinean con USA o con Rusia, neutrales no pueden salvo que quieras ser un paira.



El comienzo de todo Articulo de Kissinguer en 1994, the Washinton Post https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ato-now/f1f0b4ed-56ee-4e5b-84ba-ae19a07a9997/

AMPLIAR LA OTAN YA
Por Henry Kissinger19 de diciembre de 1994
El nivel de amarga recriminación sobre Bosnia dentro de la Alianza Atlántica no tiene parangón desde la crisis de Suez de hace casi cuatro décadas. Sólo que esta vez no existe una amenaza unificadora que imponga un sentido de urgencia a la búsqueda de la unidad.

En sus reuniones periódicas, los ministros de asuntos exteriores invocan las viejas verdades mientras evitan las nuevas realidades provocadas por el final de la guerra fría y la unificación de Alemania.

Un buen punto de partida para una reevaluación sería reconocer que la debacle de Bosnia se debió a fallos conceptuales dentro de cada uno de los gobiernos aliados y no a la estructura de una alianza que nunca fue diseñada para tratar conflictos étnicos en su periferia. De lo contrario, las democracias occidentales se lo habrían pensado dos veces antes de reconocer un Estado bosnio con fronteras que no reflejaran ninguna de las unidades étnicas, lingüísticas o históricas que tradicionalmente se identifican con la condición de nación. *¿Qué les hizo pensar a estos estadistas -si es que pensaban- que croatas, serbios y musulmanes, cuyo odio mutuo había provocado la desintegración de Yugoslavia, serían capaces de coexistir en un estado unitario en una Bosnia mucho más pequeña?*

Incapaces de definir el reto, los aliados difícilmente podrían afrontarlo adecuadamente, ni individual ni colectivamente. ¿Era el conflicto bosnio una guerra civil o era una agresión según el modelo de los asaltos fascistas de los años 30 y de la invasión iraquí de Kuwait? La administración Bush y nuestros aliados europeos lo trataron como un conflicto civil sin importancia para la estabilidad internacional. Preparados para aliviar el sufrimiento y, en el caso de los europeos, incluso para enviar tropas, retrocedieron ante los sacrificios relacionados con la imposición de un acuerdo.

La nueva administración Clinton afirmó la indignación moral sin estar dispuesta, sin embargo, a comprometer fuerzas. Partiendo de extremos opuestos del espectro, ni Europa ni Estados Unidos llegaron a conciliar sus objetivos con la voluntad de correr los riesgos correspondientes.

Lo que demuestra el fracaso de Bosnia no es tanto el fracaso de la alianza como la pena de la evasión. Plantea sobre todo estas cuestiones: ¿Sigue siendo importante la alianza? Y, si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿será capaz de generar propósitos comunes incluso en ausencia de una amenaza estratégica?

El tantas veces invocado "nuevo orden mundial" sólo surgirá, si es que lo hace, al final de un periodo de inestabilidad que es su pálpito de nacimiento. Ese proceso es aún más difícil porque todos los principales actores en él están volando a ciegas. *Estados Unidos nunca ha formado parte de un orden internacional que no pudiera dominar ni retirarse.* El Estado-nación europeo ya no puede hacer frente a las crisis contemporáneas por sí solo, y la Unión Europea sólo está empezando a extraer una política común de unas naciones que, durante la mayor parte de su historia, han dirigido sus estrategias unas contra otras. Rusia debe ajustarse a unas fronteras que superó hace tres siglos. China, que crece a un ritmo asombroso, nunca ha participado en la política mundial. Japón está redefiniendo su misión nacional. Y la mayoría de los actores emergentes -Corea, Indonesia, Brasil y la India, por nombrar sólo algunos- se están embarcando en los principales papeles internacionales que probablemente serán su destino.

Una Alianza Atlántica vital podría desempeñar un papel crucial en la resolución de las crisis que la acompañan, siempre que sea capaz de centrarse en sus necesidades comunes, como antes lo hizo en los temores comunes. Para que la ampliación de la democracia tenga algún sentido operativo, debe empezar por la Alianza Atlántica, que reúne a las democracias más antiguas que funcionan con sistemas genuinamente pluralistas y economías basadas en el mercado.

En definitiva, las naciones del espacio atlántico se necesitan mutuamente. Sin América, Europa se convierte en una península en la punta de Eurasia, incapaz de encontrar el equilibrio y mucho menos la unidad, y corre el riesgo de hundirse gradualmente en un papel similar al de la antigua Grecia en relación con Roma -la única cuestión pendiente es si América o Rusia desempeñarán el papel de Roma. *Sin Europa, América se convertirá en una isla frente a las costas de Eurasia, condenada a una especie de política de puro equilibrio de poderes que no refleja su genio nacional. Sin Europa, el camino de América será solitario;* sin América, el papel de Europa se acercará a la irrelevancia. Por eso, *Estados Unidos ha llegado a la conclusión en dos ocasiones en este siglo de que el dominio de Eurasia por una potencia hegemónica amenaza sus intereses vitales, y ha ido a la guerra para impedirlo.

Algunos europeos abogan por la unión europea como un dispositivo para hacer prescindible a Estados Unidos.* En realidad, *un papel importante de Estados Unidos en Europa es un requisito previo para la coherencia europea.* Sin él, la Unión Europea se fundiría en el temor a la dominación alemana; Francia vería reaseguro en una opción rusa; se formarían coaliciones europeas históricas, agravando su tradicional tenuidad con la irrelevancia; Alemania se vería tentada a un papel nacionalista, Rusia al revanchismo.

La presencia estadounidense en Europa proporciona una medida de equilibrio. *Proporciona a Francia una red de seguridad frente a la hegemonía alemana y a Alemania un puerto emocional a medida que se ralentiza la unificación europea, así como protección frente a los peligros exteriores y el excesivo nacionalismo europeo.* Incluso Rusia tiene mucho que ganar con la presencia estadounidense, que es una de las mejores garantías contra el resurgimiento de las históricas rivalidades europeas.

Europa por sí sola no puede manejar las dos contingencias rusas más peligrosas: el resurgimiento del nacionalismo o la implosión. Una Rusia enfrentada a una Europa dividida encontraría irresistible la tentación de llenar el vacío. *Una América aislada de Europa perdería un ancla de su política exterior.*

También existen nuevas amenazas. Aunque técnicamente es un tema que no es competencia de la OTAN, el fundamentalismo musulmán, si llegara a dominar el norte de África, supondría un grave desafío para la seguridad occidental. Tampoco es necesario definir en detalle cada amenaza para querer preservar el sistema atlántico de consultas periódicas; y la infraestructura existente proporciona un recurso vital, quizás indispensable, para este periodo de transición.

Hasta hace poco, la administración Clinton ha dudado en dar a las relaciones atlánticas la prioridad tradicional. Muchos de sus principales miembros, que se habían formado sus convicciones políticas durante las protestas de Vietnam, consideraban que la guerra fría era innecesaria y sus instituciones potencialmente peligrosas. Tratando a la OTAN como una reliquia de la Guerra Fría, preferían confiar en la buena voluntad rusa como clave del orden internacional en vez de en la histórica alianza.

El nuevo énfasis de la administración en la cooperación atlántica es bienvenido. Debe tener en cuenta una serie de principios:

La crisis de la Alianza Atlántica sólo puede resolverse abriendo un diálogo sobre los fundamentos; las anteriores vacilaciones norteamericanas complican la capacidad de restaurar la confianza. Pero la tarea no es insuperable ya que, a pesar de todas las controversias, los actuales dirigentes de la OTAN tienen todos un largo historial de amistad con Estados Unidos e, incluso en Francia, entienden la necesidad de que continúe el papel estadounidense en Europa.

Es necesario modificar la estructura de las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Europa. Con la disminución de la amenaza militar y el aumento del riesgo de crisis políticas, debe darse mayor importancia al papel político de la Alianza Atlántica.

La cuestión inmediata más delicada es la expansión de la OTAN, que la administración planteó valientemente en la reciente reunión ministerial de la OTAN. Pero debe tener cuidado para no caer en el mismo callejón sin salida que en Bosnia, al tratar de complacer a todos los grupos y responder a todas las presiones.

La cuestión de la ampliación surgió porque Polonia, la República Checa, Eslovaquia y Hungría (los países de Visigrad) -todos ellos víctimas de la ocupación soviética- solicitaron el ingreso en la OTAN. Si se rechaza esta petición y se deniega la protección a los estados fronterizos con Alemania, ésta intentará tarde o temprano conseguir su seguridad mediante esfuerzos nacionales, encontrándose en el camino con una Rusia que persigue la misma política desde su propio lado. Un vacío entre Alemania y Rusia amenaza no sólo la cohesión de la OTAN, sino la propia existencia de ésta como institución significativa. *La OTAN no puede sobrevivir mucho tiempo si las fronteras que protege no se ven amenazadas mientras se niega a proteger las fronteras de los países colindantes que sí se sienten amenazados.

La nueva propuesta norteamericana pide que se explore la expansión de la OTAN con cada uno de los miembros de la Asociación para la Paz, que está compuesta por todos los miembros de la OTAN, la órbita de los antiguos satélites soviéticos y todos los estados sucesores de la Unión Soviética, unos 40 en total. *Si esto es algo más que un gambito de apertura, conducirá al estancamiento o a la confrontación. Rusia vetará la expansión o la aprobará sólo si la propia Rusia se convierte en miembro. En ese caso, la OTAN dejaría de ser una alianza defensiva y se convertiría en un sistema de seguridad colectiva general similar a las Naciones Unidas.

El ingreso de Rusia en la OTAN disolvería la Alianza Atlántica en un sistema tan vago sin responder a las preocupaciones de seguridad de Europa, especialmente de Europa del Este, ni de Estados Unidos. Eliminaría a la OTAN como escudo de Europa Occidental, ya que la obligación de la OTAN no consiste en proteger a sus miembros unos contra otros. En cambio, situaría las fronteras de la OTAN en las de China. Por eso, la pertenencia de Rusia a la OTAN y a la Unión Europea era algo habitual para los soviéticos en la época comunista.

Una vez iniciado el camino de la expansión de la OTAN, la administración debe elegir entre el concepto de la alianza de la OTAN, basado en la definición de un área a proteger, y el concepto que subyace en la Asociación para la Paz, diseñada -según las propias declaraciones del presidente Clinton- para unir los antiguos bloques. La OTAN no es el instrumento que puede servir para ambos propósitos. La decisión tampoco puede esperar hasta que aparezca de hecho una amenaza rusa aguda. Las presiones contra la expansión de la OTAN se harán más insistentes en ese momento, agravadas por el hecho de que un hábil desafío ruso se hará parecer ambiguo. No es prudente aplazar la contratación de un seguro contra incendios hasta que la casa esté realmente en llamas.

*Por supuesto, hay que dar a Rusia todas las oportunidades para una relación verdaderamente cooperativa. Pero no a costa de tentar el expansionismo ruso eliminando los obstáculos que lo impiden. Incluso el gobierno presuntamente reformista de Yeltsin ha insistido en un papel asertivo de superpotencia lanzando su peso.*

La expansión de la OTAN representa un equilibrio entre dos consideraciones contradictorias: el miedo a alienar a Rusia y el peligro de crear un vacío en Europa Central entre Alemania y Rusia. Una política sensata, en lugar de pretender que Rusia tenga una opción de ingreso en la OTAN, daría dos pasos. Procedería a la adhesión de los países de Visigrad y rechazaría un veto ruso. Pero al mismo tiempo, propondría un tratado de seguridad entre la nueva OTAN y Rusia para dejar claro que el objetivo es la cooperación. *Dicho tratado establecería que no se estacionen tropas extranjeras en el territorio de los nuevos miembros de la OTAN, siguiendo el modelo del acuerdo para Alemania del Este (o, mejor, no más cerca de una distancia fija de la frontera oriental de Polonia).*

Al mismo tiempo, dicho tratado podría prever la consulta entre la OTAN y Rusia sobre asuntos de interés común. En una estructura de este tipo no habría motivo para que Rusia se preocupara por su seguridad. Ir más allá concedería a Rusia el derecho a crear un vacío alrededor de sus fronteras, preservando las opciones del histórico expansionismo ruso.

Es probable que el fracaso de la ampliación de la OTAN en un futuro próximo resulte irrevocable. La oposición rusa crecerá a medida que su economía se fortalezca; las naciones de Europa Central podrían abandonar su asociación con Europa. El resultado final sería el vacío entre Alemania y Rusia que ha tentado tantos conflictos anteriores. Cuando la OTAN retrocede para definir los únicos límites que tienen sentido estratégico, está optando por la irrelevancia progresiva.


----------



## Peineto (18 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Aún vivía Franco, y había más libertad de información que ahora…y no es broma, es real como la vida misma.




Por ejemplo, monsieur Poirot ...


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

sigue la evacuación de basura en azovstal




farlopenski en su estado natural


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y que se comenta Rejón de estos vídeos?.



Que va a comentar si es un hijo de puta. Es curioso que nos pintan los medios como malo malisimo a Rusia, y en redes hay mas contenido de este estilo perpetrado por ucranianos que por rusos.

Pero tranquilos, a estos cerdos nazis pro sionistas les va a llegar el fin tarde o temprano y pagaran todas las troperias que llevan haciendo desde 2014.


----------



## El-Mano (18 May 2022)

En la segunda mitad de este video, sale algunos videos del desastre de la ofensiva ucraniana. Seguro que el yago y el gmitu sacaran un especial...


----------



## porconsiguiente (18 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Su nombre es Bulat Fassakhov. Tiene 20 años. El amor de mamá. Y es un violador en serie, uno de los monstruos de #BuchaMassacre .
Ucrania lleva la cuenta, Bulat.
Ucrania nunca olvidará.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si toda la clase diplomática es conocedora de lo que cuenta este señor, quiere decir que los políticos también lo sabían y por lo tanto con algo muy gordo les tienen que haber untado para que sean tan desleales a todos los ciudadanos europeos y permitan la desinformación a la que están sometiendo al europeo medio.
> 
> Al final los ciudadanos vamos a tener que luchar junto a Rusia para quitarnos de encima a toda esta gentuza.



Por supuesto que lo es. Recomiendo ver el vídeo entero en YouTube, no sólo los cortes del hilo de Twitter. En un momento del debate posterior a la charla reconoce: "Todo esto lo digo porque estoy jubilado, si no, no lo diría". La consigna de prietas las filas se sigue en Occidente (vamos a aceptar ese concepto, por artificial que sea) por puro y duro miedo. Lo que piensen nuestros militares, diplomáticos, e incluso políticos e intelectuales de puertas para adentro... Es el mismo rodillo y disciplinamiento que con el covid. Idéntico, pero probablemente más exagerado.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


>


----------



## Peineto (18 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Antiguamente se denominaban "estados vasallos: Si no se rendían eran destruidos.
> 
> LOS MISMOS QUE DESTRUYERON SERBIA AHORA LA OBLIGAN A SER VIOLADA POR LOS QUE LA BOMBARDEARON.
> 
> ...



Que le han aplicado Los Protocolos al dedillo.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En la segunda mitad de este video, sale algunos videos del desastre de la ofensiva ucraniana. Seguro que el yago y el gmitu sacaran un especial...



Brutal!!! Suscrito!


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En la segunda mitad de este video, sale algunos videos del desastre de la ofensiva ucraniana. Seguro que el yago y el gmitu sacaran un especial...




   

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Por los gasoductos circula gas, y por ese en concreto gas ruso. Otra cosa es que hasta el más tonto sabía que por ahí no iba a circular nunca gas ruso vendido por los rusos a su justo precio.
> 
> Lo previsto es que en un futuro, si no se lo cargan antes, por ahí circulará gas ruso, imprescindible para el funcionamiento de Alemania y toda Centroeuropa, pero no vendido por los rusos.
> 
> ...



Un negocio que consiste en robar al proveedor y clavar con más saña que a yisas al cliente muy limpio no es. Ni se ve que sea muy estable a largo plazo, al final proveedores y clientes encontrarán una salida, su supervivencia depende de ello.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las redes sociales chinas están alimentando la imagen más comprensible sin palabras sobre el actual conflicto militar en Europa.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49051
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061063



No estoy cierto, pero diríase que hay cierta influencia de Topor y OPS (el roto). Bueno, las revistas en las que publicaban y su obra son ya material de estudio.


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Es que es orgasmico


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La contraofensiva de Azov en Mariupol comienza aquí para las prisiones rusas



Se harán fuertes en ellas y resistirán hasta el año 2525 si es menester.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Twitter (en las recomendaciones):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061434
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> No comparto esa visión. Para esas alimañas ese acto de los rusos es un signo de debilidad. Deberían haber sido fusilados como se merecen.



Para la tropa rusa es inyección de moral, es saber que están por encima del enemigo en todos los planos. Más satisfactorio que ganar, es ganar limpiamente y no tener que presumir de ello.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La contraofensiva de Azov en Mariupol comienza aquí para las prisiones rusas



Los que le creyeron al relato globalista





El que les vendio el relato


----------



## Martok (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> para amenizar la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, de 10 para el diplomático y un zasca para la tonta del bote.

En la sociedad hay mucha ingenua que se piensa en paz en amor y justicia, no es consciente que esto va a otro nivel y otra escala. Hoy le pidiran que se manifieste y con eso todo se soluciona , cuando la realidad es que solo es una tonta util para la propaganda. Mañana pueden caer las bombas en su cabeza y para esa gente que ayer le agradecían su aportación entonces le importaran una mierda.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Delirante. Napoleón celebra la evacuación de militares franceses en Waterloo. El delirio de los medios de comunicación cae en el surrealismo



Pío que contesta a uno de esos, tiene su coña.


----------



## Martok (18 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"
> 
> Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском



De confirmarse estamos a puertas del colapso del ejercito ucraniano.


----------



## kikepm (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.



Para mi es claro que los que le citan a él y a otros subnormales de forma continua, o bien le están haciendo el juego a propósito,, o bien son otros ignorantes subnormales a los que hay que ignorar por la salud del hilo.

Y si, Rejón en el hilo del Covid tenía un pase, era como la mascota del hilo, al menos se contenía y de vez en cuando soltaba algo medio interesante por casualidad, pero es que está llegando la situación de que aún teniéndolo ignorado hay demasiadas réplicas a sus soplapolleces.

Secundo absolutamente la moción, advertido está el que le siga citando.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Fuentes rusas dicen que el video se ha invertido y en realidad es un T-90 ruso tirando de un T-80 ucraniano. Lo he estado mirando durante 5 minutos en mi teléfono, pero no puedo decir jajaja. No puedo ver en detalle rn, echa un vistazo



Uno tiene una marca de agua de un editor online de video, posiblemente sea el falso. Cagada rusa parece.


----------



## SanRu (18 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Empieza bien la semanita para los follaotan.
> 
> El cerdogán dice que nanai de la china.
> Las ratas del azov se rinden en masa.
> ...



Hoy ha habido una en la región de Zaporiyia. Al final del siguiente vídeo la puedes ver:


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> 77.5% of Russian citizens are not afraid of stopping trade with the West, and 58.6% believe that sanctions are good for the country's economy.




Comida no les va a faltar , occidente se va a comer los grillos o los Iphone  ,al tiempo


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

Tranquilo chaval...en octubre te ponen la cuarta, la quinta y la sexta...

SI ESO NO TE MATA...nada lo hara.

Os van a llamar LOS INMORTALES...no ves lo tranqui que esta Don Juxticiero ahora que esta inmerso en plena carrera de la rata, protegiendo cada vez mas mejor a sus padres y tios a base de pinchacitos transgenicos???

A ESTE PASO LOS MOMIFICA....ni los bichos los van a querer jincar el diente.

Cada vez estais mas sanos...de que os preocupais???



Salamandra dijo:


> Repite conmigo: -soy un autómata de la disidencia controlada porque es muy fácil neutralizarla y nunca llegará lejos por magufa.
> 
> Pista: que las vacunas aparezcan demasiado pronto y con estudios inaceptables es una cosa, que hablar de la ciencia refiriéndose al producto cocinado en una comisión mixta entre científicos y políticos no significa que el virus no exista, que no produzca enfermedad, incapacidad y muerte (otra cuestión es cuanta cuando nos mienten) ni que la ciencia no tenga previsto en los libros de texto desde antes de esta distopia como se tratan las enfermedades infecciosas antes de complementar estudios e incluso identificar el bicho.
> 
> De hecho a base de estudios epidemiológicos se han cortado epidemias antes de aislar el bicho porque no se podía y que esta vacuna no haya resultado como nos contaban tampoco habla de que les vacunas no valgan, sólo habla de la ingenuidad de creerse que una vacuna, la primera y antes de crearla, iba a ser eficaz para un grupo de bichos que no se pudieron controlar antes cuando hubiesen sido muy necesarios en veterinaria porque producen muchas pérdidas económicas.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me limito a comentar lo que se con mis mínimos conocimientos, supongo que tu debes ser toda una autoridad en biología molecular, microbiología y genética, yo no.
> 
> fin del off-topic.



No...ni me atrevo a ir presumiendo de ello...LA TODOLOGIA NO ME VA.

Ahora de sentido comun...se algo mas.


----------



## Nico (18 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay que hacer una pancarta con esto y pegarle en la cabeza a los politicos europeos.
> Rusia puede prolongar la guerra una década...Europa no.





Por favor, quiero que me apliquen sanciones económicas *YA !!*, me vendrían bien los superavits para cambiar de coche y tomarme unas buenas vacaciones.

¿Cuál es la sanción que sigue... mandarle fotos de gatitos a Putin?


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No faltaron los autobuses verdes.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49054
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061076





Harman dijo:


> No faltaron los autobuses verdes.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/49054
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061076



*they chose the path of shame *


----------



## orcblin (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para la tropa rusa es inyección de moral, es saber que están por encima del enemigo en todos los planos. Más satisfactorio que ganar, es ganar limpiamente y no tener que presumir de ello.



Además es una llamada a.muchos ucranianos..
Si se rinden estos salvajes porque no me voy a rendir yo?
Si a estos salvajes no los han matado en 5 ,minutos a mi no me van a hacer nada..
Todo es propaganda...


----------



## dedalo00 (18 May 2022)

Occidente es un meme. Ahora quieren petróleo de Venezuela?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Occidente es un meme. Ahora quieren petróleo de Venezuela?



Entonces ya no me van a mandar a Venezuela, me mandarán a Cuba como antes.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tú vives en Rusia?
> O vives en Albacete?
> 
> Yo he vivido en muchos países.
> ...



Se lo han dicho en la tele un mricon y una puta analfabeta y el a el cree, que es muy listo, ñeeee e


----------



## kikepm (18 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Además es una llamada a.muchos ucranianos..
> Si se rinden estos salvajes porque no me voy a rendir yo?
> Si a estos salvajes no los han matado en 5 ,minutos a mi no me van a hacer nada..
> Todo es propaganda...



Yo desde luego a pesar de entrar de vez en cuando a ver que se cuece en el hilo de Chusky, aún no he visto un solo acto criminal entre los soldados rusos, que no digo que no se hayan producido.

Sin embargo, he visto bastantes escenas de torturas y asesinatos de soldados rusos por parte de la tropa ucraniana/axov.

Y esto, a pesar de la masiva y generalizada propaganda de los medios, y del sesgo antiruso del hilo de Chusky,


Entonces, a mi me parece probable que:

1. los rusos tengan principios morales y militares que no son comunes entre los soldados ucranianos. Lo cual concuerda con la idea expresada por los rusos de que Ucrania lleva años educando a sus ciudadanos en el odio a lo ruso, 

2. los mandos rusos entienden que si tu tratas mal a los prisioneros, y eso se hace público, es menos probable que haya nuevas rendiciones.


Si es que no hay una jodida prueba de crímenes de guerra rusos, mientras que todos hemos visto aquí la barbarie a manos de los ucranianos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (18 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Putin sigue fielmente los pasos de Hitler, hasta en lo de tomar el mando ejecutivo de las tropas desde la distancia. Si se tarda mucho en parar a la bestia, se hace demasiado grande.



Eres muy tonto 

Adios, eres parte del prblema


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Todos los que venís con esta cantinela "dos opciones: *o reducimos nosotros de forma planificada y ordenada este desmadr*e, o lo hará", sois unos falsos hijos de puta, teneis una opción bien fácil, *MATA A TODA TU DESCENDENCIA Y SUICIDATE *y dejad de dar por culo con vuestro falso moralismo.



No les quites su captagon...sentirse moralmente superiores, es su dosis diaria de autoestima.


----------



## Nico (18 May 2022)

El que no vea que Rusia está siendo salvajemente derrotada es porque es ciego (como diría el camarada tejón)

1) Terrible daño económico a Rusia por las sanciones... *check*

2) Resistencia numantina en Mariupol... *check*

3) Ganar Eurovisión... *check*

4) Festejar la evacuación de las tropas con su misión cumplida... *check*

5) Europa nadando en la abundancia de gas suministrado de modo continuo y bajos precios por EE.UU. ,,, *check*

6) Recital de Bono en el metro de Kiev... *check*

7) Vídeos de Yago en Youtube explicando los errores rusos... *check*

El que no quiera ver estos datos lapidarios, que se haga ver urgente por un médico (de preferencia ucraniano)


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Eres muy tonto
> 
> Adios, eres parte del prblema



Es una cuenta original y todos los días sus cuentas secundarias están en este hilo.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es mejor que la naturaleza siga su curso.



Afirmo...un millon de años de mis defensas y memoria inmune legada por mis ancestros...contra la vuestra, reprogramada continuamente via inyecciones transgenicas...

"...mis cojones contra los vuestros...

Y PERDEREIS!!!"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (18 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es una cuenta original y todos los días sus cuentas secundarias están en este hilo.



Joder si parecemos hasta importantes que nos mandan a decenas de amebas Con miles de multinicks …

bueno, no. Entre maricas de Elda y el nivel de bots y vekarios es tan bajo, que nos consideran irrelevantes. Le dedican más inteligencia a la isla de las tentaciónes z


que patettico todo


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

Calderos cerrándose, culebrón Azovstal y nadie con un mínimo de sentido común sabiendo que será lo próximo que hará Putin.
Como esta canción, primero en serbio y sorpresa en el minuto 2' 20'', no se vale mover el cursor  


_Nota: El bebe le va a salir bailador_


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 May 2022)

_@_


Mabuse dijo:


> Uno tiene una marca de agua de un editor online de video, posiblemente sea el falso. Cagada rusa parece.



Es un video invertido, lo demuestra el que el tanque que arrastra lleva por ello caída la suspensión posterior y el arrastrado levantada de atrás,,, por efecto de la tracción contra la resistencia de las orugas al rodamiento.


----------



## qbit (18 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muy fieros... con captagón hasta las trancas. En cuanto se les acabaron las pastillas se convirtieron en yonkis incapaces de pensar en otra cosa que su dosis. Su fiereza se ha evaporado.
> 
> Hace años hablaba yo con un anestesista sobre los soldados que hacían salvajadas en las guerras, como lo que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania y me decía que, aunque algún psicópata habra´, no tiene explicación que todo un grupo de soldados haga tremendas bestialidades y la única explicación que veía a estos hechos es que estén drogados hasta arriba. Con el cerebro en malfunción podrían cometer atrocidades que en circunstancias normales nadie haría.
> 
> ...



Más bien creo que es al revés. Cuando alguien está drogado puede hacer barbaridades y no ser consciente de ellas. Luego, cuando se pasa el efecto, muchas veces ni se acuerda, o al menos así pasa con los borrachos. En cambio, la gente normal cuando sufre algún suceso horrendo como los que se viven en las guerras, o sin llegar a tanto, como sufrir abusos sexuales o algún crimen, queda traumatizada con estrés postraumático.

Es tristísimo que esté sucediendo esta guerra en plena Europa con todas las desgracias que conlleva por culpa de unos psicópatas canallas cuyo objetivo es acorralar y cercar a Rusia acercando la OTAN más y más a Rusia, cuando Rusia es la que ha estado sosteniendo a Europa occidental con petróleo y gas.


----------



## Señor X (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> para amenizar la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me lo he visto entero es una clase magistral sobre geopolítica, fundamentalmente sobre el pasado y presente con EEUU y cómo y por qué hace lo que hace, y del futuro con China, de cómo se harán con la hegemonía. En medio, están los peones o victimas de sus movimientos: Europa, Rusia y Ucrania. Esto es algo que ya se ha discutido por aquí largo y tendido.

El video se puede dividir en bloques:

Del 11' al 31' de EEUU y su política exterior, sobre como busca hacerse con eurasia y cómo desembocó en las "revoluciones de colores" de principios de siglo hasta acorralar a Rusia mediante la OTAN.

Del 31' al 45' de cómo EEUU ha usado a Ucrania como ariete contra Rusia, apoyando y poniendo en el poder a los nazis, sabiendo en lo que iba a terminar.

Del 45' al 1h11' de cómo estamos empujando a Rusia hacia China y cómo será el nuevo imperio y de qué forma se articulará.

En el 1h11' empieza el turno de preguntas. 

En el 1h24' está la charo y la respuesta que le da (la que está en twitter).

Más adelante siguen las preguntas, alguno de si hay posibilidad de guerra nuclear (dice que EEUU no hará nada si cae un nuke en Ucrania o cualquier lado que no sea EEUU, no van a mover un dedo), de qué influencia tienen los lobbys de la industria armamentística y otro sobre el papel de la ONU. Curiosamente, salvo la charo que es discurso oficial 100%, el resto eran bastante críticos y alejados.

Todo está documentado con bibliografía y declaraciones de fuente primaria. El que tenga tiempo que se lo vea, porque merece la pena.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si hijo, si .... tu no mires arriba ...   Así nos ha ido ....   Hace 200 años estas cosas tenían disculpa: la ignorancia. Hoy ya no.



Si..pero vuestro miedo es mi carcel...o eso ambicionais.

Lo llevais claro...zoonotico.


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *7) Vídeos de Yago en Youtube explicando los errores rusos... check*




Yago en el doctor carballo de la guerra de Ucrania


----------



## qbit (18 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya hemos estado muchas veces a lo largo de la historia a punto de que se produjera una guerra nuclear por culpa de un accidente o de un malentendido.



Ojalá me equivoque, pero al final pasará. "Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente, que al final se rompe".


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake



EL enemigo esta doblegado, hay códigos de conducta que todavía resisten al globalismo


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




*Mmmm será la histeria... * pero yo la veo diferente al video famoso de la abuela....


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> EL enemigo esta doblegado, hay códigos de conducta que todavía resisten al globalismo



Esto es la guerra no un curso de moral


----------



## vermer (18 May 2022)

@alnitak


alnitak dijo:


> Muy muy interesante



  
El mejor post del hilo, de largo, y uno de los mejores de Burbuja.
No apto para fanboys de ninguna parte
Merece la pena escucharlo entero pese a su duración. Nunca había escuchado a un diplomático (jubilado) hablar tan claro de la realidad geoestratégica.
El resumen: USA està K.O. y desnortada. Va a peor (y no porque le falte gente de talento, etc). Lo interesante son los datos, argumentación....
Ya en el turno de preguntas reparte ostias sin compasión a la típica leguleya buenista pro derechos humanos que vive en los mundos de yupi.Pero reparte para todas partes de forma aséptica.


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"
> 
> Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском




*En caso de confirmarse esta nota..* para mi seria ya un punto de inflexión, sin lugar a dudas en esta contienda....


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

Algo que se debe aclarar fue Putin quien elimino a este par de idiotas @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak 






A pesar de ser imbéciles tenían algo de capacidad militar algo que Putin no desea 

Putin solo necesita esclavos que pueda dominar alguien competente no le hace falta 

Voy a hacer un trabajo (Gratis obviamente) sobre como Putin convirtio el Dombass "Liberado" en una cloaca de mierda. 



Alvin Red dijo:


> Calderos cerrándose, culebrón Azovstal y nadie con un mínimo de sentido común sabiendo que será lo próximo que hará Putin.



Tenga paciencia esto apenas esta comenzando vamos apenas por el primer minuto del partido


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Mmmm será la histeria... * pero yo la veo diferente al video famoso de la abuela....



Yo creo que no es la abuela original, sino que es una farsante que hicieron pasar los ucropitecos como la abuela real. 
Os acordáis de un vídeo del mes de abril donde los ucropitecos pusieron un vídeo con la abuela y se demostró en este hilo que era una farsante al igual que la casa donde residía con su marido.


----------



## manodura79 (18 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *En caso de confirmarse esta nota..* para mi seria ya un punto de inflexión, sin lugar a dudas en esta contienda....



Perdona. Tengo bloqueado a la persona a la que estás contestando y no sé de qué nota hablas. ¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Perdona. Tengo bloqueado a la persona a la que estás contestando y no sé de qué nota hablas. ¿Qué ha pasado?





> Usuario mazuste
> "El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"
> 
> Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Que la propaganda de guerra siempre fue una mierda no es nuevo.
> 
> Pero verlo en directo causa arcadas de asco. Y más en España que al ser un país fuera del conflicto podría tener un poco más de ecuanimidad en el modo en que presenta la información.



Leí periódicos de la SGM que por alguna razón guardaba mi abuela. La voz de Galicia y el Idel Gallego principalmente, algunos ABCs también. Daban las noticias de los avances aliados y alemanes con total imparcialidad, algún artículo de opinión alabando al glorioso ejército alemán, pero los titulares imparciales. No recuerdo haber encontrado sobre el frente ruso, eso sí. Y estamos hablando del periodo inicial de la posguerra, cuando aún había maquis, los falangistas arribistas paseaban de vez en cuando algún desgraciado y la policía entraba en casas buscando repulicanos.


----------



## mirkoxx (18 May 2022)

*Algunas informaciones de hoy.*

En las últimas 4 horas se han producido bombardeos significativos en Hirske. Esto es sorprendente ya que uno podría haber esperado que las fuerzas de Rusia pasaran por alto a Hirske, ya que es la ciudad más grande del área. El bombardeo no significa necesariamente que las fuerzas rusas pretendan entrar en la ciudad en este punto, pero parece indicar un progreso significativo en el grupo de aldeas de Zolote. También significa que las fuerzas se están configurando para converger alrededor de la clave Vrubivka desde varias direcciones. La pinza sur continúa.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El bombardeo diario en Orkhiv ha cesado. Esto puede significar una pausa operativa, pero también puede significar que las fuerzas rusas se han abierto paso. Esto es inusual en este frente generalmente muy estático y fortificado (que se puede ver en el mapa DPA): la línea Kamyanske - Hulyapele.













Orkhiv es un cruce estratégico de carretera y ferrocarril para la ruta de suministro del sur desde Zaporizhia hasta el frente oriental para las tropas ucranianas. Atravesarlo también abre un avance hacia el norte a través del río Konka, y a lo largo de la carretera T0408 sin grandes centros urbanos (donde es más fácil el avance). Las fuerzas de Rusia desde aquí también pueden ayudar a flanquear otras partes de este frente muy fortificado. Veremos si efectivamente las fuerzas de la Unión Rusa están cerca de tomar la ciudad y si pueden cruzar el río con éxito.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fui informado de la captura rusa de Orikhove en Lugansk. Corrobora mi informe anterior de que se lograron avances en el área de Zolote, ya que las fuerzas de Rusia están atacando Hirske. Las fuerzas de Lugansk están paralelas al avance checheno hacia el oeste desde Nyzhnie, avanzando desde Novotoshkivske. La muy fuerte línea fortificada ucraniana entre ellos está en peligro de ser cortada, incluso antes de que el resto de Lysychansk sea rodeado. También parece que las fuerzas rusas no están rehuyendo el asalto directo a la ciudad más grande de Hirske. De cualquier manera, cruces clave a su alrededor se están tomando primero.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En las últimas horas, enormes incendios estallan en las regiones de Chernihiv y Kiev, a ambos lados del Dnipier. Ocurre no mucho después de que Ucrania anunciara que está redistribuyendo tropas de la frontera de Bielorrusia a otros lugares (básicamente reconociendo que, finalmente, el avance ruso desde Bielorrusia fue un "farol"). _(Traducción final libre; la original no tenia demasiado sentido)._







Un comentario interesante sobre lo ultimo: "_También creo que debido a las altas tasas de bajas de las fuerzas ucranianas, siguen quedándose sin tropas muy rápidamente. Ucrania sigue movilizando más y más reclutas. Pero debido a la falta de entrenamiento adecuado, terminan rindiéndose, siendo emboscados, rodeados o simplemente se rinden. En Izyum, dos compañías Ucras intentaron atravesar el bosque y tender una emboscada por la retaguardia, pero todas terminaron rodeadas y las restantes "chamuscadas" por la artillería rusa."_

iNCENDIOS FORESTALES, SABOTAJES O COINCIDENCIA?
Erik Zimerman


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> lo prisioeros de azov denen ser fusilados despues de ser interrogados
> 
> se llama desnazificacion



Trabajos forzados de por vida, que al menos sus cuerpos sirvan para algo, porque sus cerebros ya se ha visto que no.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

@Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak @Alvin Red @Nut @HDR no se asusten en responderme yo no muerdo

No entiendo tampoco que carajo celebran los pro rusitos

+Orcorrusos perdieron en Kiev
+Orcorrusos perdieron en Kharkov
+Orcorrusos perdieron en Mykolaiv ni remotamente pueden ya llegar ya a Odessa (Nunca lo harán) 
+La ofensiva del Dombass a los Orcorrusos le esta saliendo como el culo no va a haber ya caldero una mierda esto no es el 2014
+Orcorrusos han perdido un ejercito blindado / mecanizado completo que dudo que puedan reponer a corto plazo nisiquiera a mediano plazo
+Orcorrusos fracasaron miserablemente en tratar de obtener la superioridad aérea ya no la podrán conseguir 
+Orcorrusos fracasaron en destruir a la fuerza aérea de Ucrania
+Mejores unidades de orcorrusos ya están muertos
+Milicias pacodemierda del Dombass totalmente diezmados
+2 Batallones Orcorrusos vueltos popito tratando de cruzar el rió 80 latas orco quemadas 
+Artilleria orco pierde efectividad


----------



## Epicii (18 May 2022)

Los delirantes planes del Maidan se pagaran con una hambruna y crisis económica mundial.

Para al final concluir como empezó todo, Ucrania bajo la influencia rusa.

Es eso, o el apocalipsis nuclear. Otro regalo de yanquilandia al mundo

PD: A los que no tragábamos a los nazis original arios, menos podemos apoyar a nazis eslavos copias chinas


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ojalá me equivoque, pero al final pasará. "Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente, que al final se rompe".




No creo que la haya nunca porque el objetivo de estas cosas no es entrar en guerra directa con Rusia (eso sería bastante suicida) sino desestabilizarla para colocar desde dentro un gobierno afín que es la única forma de derrotar a Rusia.

Ya lo consiguieron con la URSS osease derribarla desde dentro pero no contaban con el factor de que su gran aliado el Borracho les traicionaría colocando a alguien como el Putin (el borracho no lo hizo porque le diera un ataque de integridad a última hora sino porque quería salvar el culo del juicio y condena que le iba a venir en cuanto dejara el poder y Putin era del único del que se fiaba de su palabra de no sentarle jamás en un banquillo, palabra que por cierto el Putin cumplió firmando al día siguiente de su nombramiento la inmunidad penal del borracho)

Aunque me parece que el Putin ya estará escarmentado de todas esas cosas y no creo que se vaya a dejar desestabilizar tan facilmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Más bien creo que es al revés. Cuando alguien está drogado puede hacer barbaridades y no ser consciente de ellas. Luego, cuando se pasa el efecto, muchas veces ni se acuerda, o al menos así pasa con los borrachos. En cambio, la gente normal cuando sufre algún suceso horrendo como los que se viven en las guerras, o sin llegar a tanto, como sufrir abusos sexuales o algún crimen, queda traumatizada con estrés postraumático.
> 
> Es tristísimo que esté sucediendo esta guerra en plena Europa con todas las desgracias que conlleva por culpa de unos psicópatas canallas cuyo objetivo es acorralar y cercar a Rusia acercando la OTAN más y más a Rusia, cuando Rusia es la que ha estado sosteniendo a Europa occidental con petróleo y gas.




Agradezco tu comentario y aporto algún dato al respecto
El captagón son anfetaminas, no tienen nada que ver con el alcohol, sus efectos también son muy diferentes.

El alcohol mata neuronas, muchas, tomarse una copa puede matar unas 200.000 neuronas, es uno de los motivos (entre otros) de la pérdida de memoria que puede experimentar alguien que se emborracha. Es un dato del que no se suele hablar y es importante. 

Las anfetaminas, como el captagón, son fármacos psicoestimulantes. No borran la memoria. Se pueden cometer barbaridades y se es plenamente consciente de ellas.

En cuanto al estrés postraumático puede desencadenarse por varios motivos, no soy especialista en ello y prefiero que, en todo caso, otro forista experto en el tema y/o trabaje con este tipo de pacientes aporte su opinión.


----------



## mirkoxx (18 May 2022)

*Sobre la "ofensiva" ucraniana en Kharkov.*

Ucrania ha lanzado una ofensiva con potentes armas en el área de Kharkhov. Tal vez sea la nueva artillería occidental, tal vez se esté lanzando misiles como el Tochka-U. Las huellas térmicas son intensas. Hay informes de que las fuerzas ucranianas cruzaron en Staryi Saltiv, capturaron Zarichne y avanzan hacia el norte. Estos mismos informes indican un segundo cruce cerca de Rubizhne hacia Verkhnia Pysarivka. Los datos térmicos confirman intensos bombardeos en Zarichne, hace unas 28 horas y todos a la vez. Más recientemente, tenemos ataques similares que se desarrollan contra Metalivka.













Esto podría significar que Zarichne fue capturada y que las fuerzas de Ucrania se están moviendo hacia el norte. Sin embargo, también podría significar que el bombardeo se está realizando desde más lejos y desde la rivera oeste. El cruce es muy ancho y el puente permanente fue destruido anteriormente en la guerra. No obstante, el área destruida es relativamente pequeña en comparación con el puente que es largo, por lo que es posible que las fuerzas ucranianas hayan salvado las brechas con un método u otro. No es posible confirmar en este punto, pero me parece que el cruce en Rubizhne ha fallado si se intentó.







El cruce en Staryi Saltiv, de hecho, puede haber tenido éxito, pero queda por confirmar si las fuerzas de Ucrania cruzaron en una cabeza de puente y capturaron Zarichne. El momento simultáneo del bombardeo en Zarichne es motivo de sospecha. Si de hecho están al otro lado, es un buen motivo del intento de cruce simultáneo en Rubizhne. Si las fuerzas ucranianas avanzan hacia el norte, hacia Metalivka y más allá, como se nos ha dicho, las fuerzas rusas podrían contraatacar desde el este y el sur (la carretera principal corre hacia el oeste directamente hacia el área del puente desde el territorio ruso) y cortar esas fuerzas en la orilla este. Como hemos visto, los cruces de ríos son operaciones muy complejas, y el Donets represado aquí es muy ancho. Las fuerzas no pueden volver a cruzarlo fácilmente, incluso nadando. Cruzar en ambos puntos y hacer que cada cabeza de puente se expanda rápidamente una hacia la otra habría resultado en una cabeza de puente mucho más segura. Por separado, las fuerzas de Rusia lanzaron un contraataque alrededor de Ternova, que también puede amenazar a las fuerzas de Ucrania simplemente avanzando hacia el sur hasta la carretera T2104. Si de hecho las tropas ucranianas lograron cruzar, sobre lo que todavía tengo mis dudas, tendrían que avanzar rápidamente hacia el este y el sur, así como hacia el norte, para asegurar la cabeza de puente y su muy tenue línea de suministro. En última instancia, Rusia podría simplemente destruir el puente reparado en Staryi Saltiv y cortar completamente a las tropas de Kiev. La ubicación del puente es claramente conocida. El cruce es demasiado ancho para los sistemas de pontones tradicionales. Debido a esto, sospecho que Ucrania mantendría fuerzas en la orilla este si de hecho cruzaran sin haber asegurado el segundo cruce más al norte. Por otro lado, el mando del Ejercito de Ucrania es muy atrevido con la vida de sus militares, así que ya veremos.

-Los datos de Sentinel parecen indicar que a partir del 16 de mayo el puente Staryi Saltiv permaneció sin reparar. Los datos de humedad del día 16 lo confirman. Ningún cruce ucraniano en este punto.






-En cuanto a Rubizhne parece que se intentó un cruce a través de las marismas en medio del Donets en este punto. Hasta el día 13 el puente seguía destruido (el día 16 la nubosidad lo oculta), pero vemos los resultados del bombardeo de artillería en la zona.





Erik Zimerman


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

Putin elimino a este par de imbéciles







Y este es el siguiente (El lo sabe)


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *they chose the path of shame *



Pues vaya nazis de pacotilla, todo el mundo sabe que los nazis nazis, los de corral, cuando entran a un búnker es para salir con los pies por delante. La historia asevera mis palabras en Dunkerke o Berlín.


----------



## HDR (18 May 2022)

Cuidado que me llegan informaciones de que aún quedan 3 azovs en el sótano de una casa de por ahí en Mariúpol.
Lo cual querría decir, evidentemente, que Mariúpol AÚN NO HA CAÍDO.

Os paso al experto en estas sandeces para que informe más convenientemente.

@Decimus


----------



## Oso Polar (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake



Ese es el pasillo de un hospital y los hombres están armados, al parecer es la guardia de relevo que ha habilitado esa zona para descansar. Los hospitales no son hoteles y en época de guerra las camas son para los heridos ya sean rusos, del Donbass o ucranianos.


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Agradezco tu comentario y aporto algún dato al respecto
> El captagón son anfetaminas, no tienen nada que ver con el alcohol, sus efectos también son muy diferentes.
> 
> El alcohol mata neuronas, muchas, tomarse una copa puede matar unas 200.000 neuronas, es uno de los motivos (entre otros) de la pérdida de memoria que puede experimentar alguien que se emborracha. Es un dato del que no se suele hablar y es importante.
> ...




Solo una aclaración, el captagon no es una anfetamina sino la unión de una anfetamina con un alcaloide de la familia de la cafeina, lo cual crea un efecto sinérgico que aumenta considerablemente los efectos de las dos sustancias.

La base y la idea del Captagon es bastante similar al ECA (que muchos del mundillo de los gimnasios conocerán) pero el Captagon real está controlado desde hace ya muchos años y muy descontinuado. Por tanto la mayoría del Captagon que utilizan los follacabras es falsificado y en realidad son otros derivados de las anfetaminas, por lo general metafentamina que está ya muy probada desde hace décadas para fines militares y por tanto es la más adecuada para el fin que se persigue con los ya nombrados follacabras.

Saludos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake



Pido a los departamentos de marqueting usanos y rusos un minimo de contencion .... un pofavó


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Mmmm será la histeria... * pero yo la veo diferente al video famoso de la abuela....



Seguimos con los departamentos de marqueting. Esto me recuerda cuando se murió la abuela de la fabada Litoral...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak @Alvin Red @Nut @HDR no se asusten en responderme yo no muerdo
> 
> No entiendo tampoco que carajo celebran los pro rusitos
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto Ucrania de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.

El resultado final de esta guerra sera la ocupacion por rusia de los territorios que hayan previsto (tengo dudas de sus previsiones sobre Odessa pero, desde luego, esos planes incluyen todo el Donbass)


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (18 May 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Acojonante la conferencia del diplomático español hablando claro, alto y sin miedo.
> 
> Sólo este vídeo ya tenía que tener chincheta. Muy, muy recomendable.



Buenos días.

Muchas gracias al que subió el vídeo. Otra vez arriba para ilustrar al ciego y sordo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mientras tanto Ucrania de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.
> 
> El resultado final de esta guerra sera la ocupacion por rusia de los territorios que hayan previsto (tengo dudas de sus previsiones sobre Odessa pero, desde luego, esos planes incluyen todo el Donbass)



No debe tener dudas no van a tener Odessa no van a conseguir nada la guerra va a continuar hasta su expulsión definitiva de territorio Ucraniano así dure 1000 años 

En amarillo los territorios que han perdido los orcorrusos y van a seguir perdiendo ya sea a mediano o largo plazo.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak @Alvin Red @Nut @HDR no se asusten en responderme yo no muerdo
> 
> No entiendo tampoco que carajo celebran los pro rusitos
> 
> ...



y lo mejor de todo es que te lo crees


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y lo mejor de todo es que te lo crees



No es que me lo creo, es verdad usted sabe que yo soy muy serio en mis cosas 

Debe reconocer mis sorprendentes dotes en la estrategia militar y el arte de la guerra






Incluso yo mismo me sorprendo de mis capacidades. 

El pro rusito es un paleto de mierda salvo @Demi Grante no hay nadie pero nadie con capacidad de análisis todos son paletos


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 May 2022)

¿Aún quedan mamarrachos propagandistas defensores pronazis pro-ucrania OTAN-EEUU en el hilo?

Bueno, Mariupol ya está limpia de nazis asesinos e instructores de la CIA y el MI6, próxima parada Odesa.

El norte no interesa, lo que interesa es la costa y llegar hasta Moldavia, el resto será el futuro estado títere ruso.

Y no olvidéis de usar poquito el aire acondicionado este verano, que ya no hay gas para las centrales eleéctricas, recordad lo que dice el lacayo de los EEUU, Jodep Borrell, que en ruedas de prensa oficiales, usando el idioma colonial y de los amos, reconoce que obedece órdenes directas de la gobernadora de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU.


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

Martyanov dice que EEUU está preparando el bloqueo del pago de la deuda soberana de Rusia
el 25 de mayo, para declarar el "default" de Rusia. Claro. A Rusia no le importa, vive del Rublo
-como remarca Martyanov-, y de la economía real. Renault se enteró ayer. Muchos más recibirán
el mismo mensaje en los próximos días. Pero, por supuesto, los medios "libres" occidentales 
se olvidarán de ello. Y como no sale en sus pantallas, pues no existe...


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Perdona. Tengo bloqueado a la persona a la que estás contestando y no sé de qué nota hablas. ¿Qué ha pasado?






mazuste dijo:


> "El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informó de la captura de hasta 16.000 soldados
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk"
> 
> Около 16 тысяч солдат ВСУ попали в котел под Северодонецком и Лисичанском


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Buenos días estoy recién llegado de mi gira Ciática Dolor y Drojas, recuperándome poco a poco, asi que como es preceptivo y mandan las costumbres, solicito.

resumen de al situación económica

resumen de como va al guerra

previsión de cual será la maciza del verano

gracias de hacendado


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ... recordad lo que dice el lacayo de los EEUU, Jodep Borrell, que en ruedas de prensa oficiales, usando el idioma colonial y de los amos, reconoce que obedece órdenes directas de la gobernadora de la Reserva Federal de los EEUU.



Algún enlace?


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

t.me/kapterkarus

_* Interesantes personajes languidecen en las catacumbas de Azovstal 

Según información privilegiada, entre ellos:

Instructores israelíes de combate urbano con tácticas de escudo humano civil. 
Enviados de oligarcas ucranianos de origen judío trataron de rescatarlos, pero se negaron.

Altos cargos de la inteligencia militar francesa. Entrenaron a los nazis para trabajar 
on sistemas antitanques, sistemas de contrabatería y reconocimiento aéreo desde copters. 
Por eso Macron llamó a Putin antes de las elecciones, rogándole que liberara 
a sus conciudadanos por mar hasta Turquía.

Oficiales de inteligencia alemanes - BND. Aquellos proporcionaron contrainteligencia 
de la zona del frente. Esto también explica el comportamiento escandaloso del canciller 
alemán Scholz hacia Putin.

Especialistas del centro de operaciones especiales de la inteligencia británica MI6.
Son los directores de los sangrientos simulacros y provocaciones químicas en Irpin.
El MI6 proporciona seguridad personal a Zelensky y contrainteligencia dentro de su cuartel general.
Organiza las sesiones de comunicación de Zelensky con los líderes mundiales a través de canales cerrados.*_
* De ahí la furia y la rusofobia de los medios de comunicación británicos.*


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No debe tener dudas no van a tener Odessa no van a conseguir nada la guerra va a continuar hasta su expulsión definitiva de territorio Ucraniano así dure 1000 años
> 
> En amarillo los territorios que han perdido los orcorrusos y van a seguir perdiendo ya sea a mediano o largo plazo.



A mi me parece que no fueron derrotados sino que se retiraron... No estamos en la cabeza de Putin y sin saber sus objetivos no podemos ir más allá de hacer valoración. Tu eres un pro gobierno ucraniano y siempre interpretas las cosas para hacer propaganda. 
Los que venimos a informarnos (q escribimos menos) intentamos hacer una valoracion mas objetiva aunque no lo consigamos. Mi impresión es que Putin lleva el ritmo y que acabara consiguiendo los objetivos que se ha marcado que no sé si incluyen o no (Odessa)

A nivel global no creo que ningun pais europeo realmente pueda decir que gane (incluido Rusia) El coste va a ser inmenso.


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Putin sigue fielmente los pasos de Hitler, hasta en lo de tomar el mando ejecutivo de las tropas desde la distancia. Si se tarda mucho en parar a la bestia, se hace demasiado grande.




*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (18 May 2022)

joder, que tentador se ve ese avance Mikolaiv -Odesa, pero a decir la verdad, yo pensaba que Rusia iría solo a por el donbas y ya me parecía mucho territorio y población (6 mill aprox)
Ahora viendo el desarrollo de la operación, el altísimo costo humano y material junto a las sanciones que iban a venir si o si, Rusia debe zanjar el tema Ucrania de una vez por todas, no hay vuelta atrás ni para Rusia ni para Ucrania, 50000 mil bajas mínimo entre los dos bandos no puede tener un final feliz para ninguna parte y menos ser resuelto el conflicto vía diplomática, si el sur seguirá hablando ruso mejor finiquitarlo ahora y no seguir creando otros "donbas".


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno, todos los yanquis y su ejercito titere en Irak tomaron Faluya contra 2000 islamistas sin más armas que algunos rpg y sin apoyos externos en 3 meses.
> 
> Los rusos han tomado Mariupol contra 20.000 tipos con tanques, javalinas, artillería , drones, aviación, una flotilla de patrulleras, y recibiendo el apoyo y la información de la OTAN. En el mismo tiempo. Eso mientras que liberaban el 93% de Lugank y el 66% de Donesk , Kherson, el Ismo de Crimea fuertemente defendido, la isla esa de las serpientes, toda la costa de Azov, y alguna cosilla que seguro me dejo.
> 
> No se, como lo defines tu. La batalla acaba y el que levanta bandera blanca y se queda sin el territorio ¿ pierde ? Pues me da que ha sido así durante toda la historia. Pero vamos si crees que han ganado los ucranianos...tu mismo.




*Eso si contar que USA avanzaba destruyendo todo a su paso...* y con un mes previo de bombardeos indiscriminados... a no dejar construcción en pie...


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que se joda.
> A tipos como éstos es a los que se refirió Putin hace dos meses, en su discurso, cuando dijo que algunos rusos se olvidaban de que ellos eran rusos, y no europeos. Y que estaba muy bien vivir la buena vida, pero que los que olvidaran de donde venían...lo tendrían jodido.
> Ale, su tiempo ha llegado.
> 
> ...



sisisisi pero hasta tu has comprado alguna vez en el Dia


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es el que los que defendieron Faluya tenían de 4 a 5 veces más cojones que los Nazis+Otanitos que han defendido Mariupol.
> 
> De echo... es que los Chechenos son Islámicos con cojones y equipados con el mejor material del mundo. Si los de Faluya hubiesen tenido el material de los chicos de Kadirov y su entrenamiento, los Yankees aún estarían tratando de tomar la ciudad.




*Sin contar con el hecho de que los gUSAnos* avanzaron destruyendo todo a su paso...


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> joder rusia evacua a esos payasos.. pero a lubyanka a la central de el FSB EN MOSCU



al gulag gay que vas a ir tu cuando te invadan


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Joder como sobreactuais
> 
> Algunos querían ajusticiarlos ya hoy mismo ...
> 
> ...



no hombre no sobrecargues las cárceles de Siberia si eso que cumplan sentencia en Senegal o por allí donde unos cariñosos negros les relajaran vía tunelaciones carnales con alicatado de orto.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi me parece que no fueron derrotados sino que se retiraron.



Fueron derrotados cientos y cientos de latas de los orcorrusos ardiendo una de las perdidas de tanques y blindados mas insanas de la historia moderna si no se retiraba le iban a destruir lo que le quedaba obvio 




Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No estamos en la cabeza de Putin y sin saber sus objetivos



Su plan era tomar Kiev y fracaso ahora tiene que tratar objetivos mas modestos ha ido fracasando también. 



Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mi impresión es que Putin lleva el ritmo y que acabara consiguiendo los objetivos



+Perdió en Kiev
+Perdió en Kharkov 



Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Tu eres un pro gobierno ucraniano



No soy pro Ucrania nada de eso, mi posición es =
+Respeto al derecho internacional
+Respeto a la integridad territorial de los estados 

Lo correcto es que se les combata hasta su expulsión como en Afganistán en 3 meses ya tienen muchas mas bajas que Afganistán aguantaran 9 años ?

Abra que ver, militarmente esta guerra para USA es una de las mas baratas de la historia sin riesgo a la vida de Americanos.

Tenga paciencia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Buenos días estoy recién llegado de mi gira Ciática Dolor y Drojas, recuperándome poco a poco, asi que como es preceptivo y mandan las costumbres, solicito.
> 
> resumen de al situación económica
> 
> ...



- Los fraguelrockianos van saliendo con banderas blancas, aún quedan algunos en las catacumbas.

- Finladia tiene números para entrar en la Otan y quedarse la primera sin gas ruso.

- Donbass siguen progresando rusos.

- Zona de Jarkov parece que los ukras avanzan Hacia frontera rusa

- Petróleo sube

- Rublo se hace fuerte

Así a lo bruto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

*Una columna de "Terminators" rusos fue filmada en el Donbass*

Ha aparecido un vídeo en la Web que muestra cómo se desplaza un convoy de Exterminadores rusos en el Donbass. No se informa dónde se filmó exactamente el BMPT. 

Las imágenes documentaron al menos cinco de los vehículos de combate mencionados con marcas en forma de "V" en su blindaje pasando junto a otra columna de tropas rusas que se movían en la dirección opuesta. Este es probablemente el momento de las formaciones de reagrupamiento, cuando algunas unidades se retiran a descansar, mientras que otras van a la línea del frente. 

Los "terminadores" se ubican regularmente en compañías separadas (especiales) de un cierto número de regimientos de tanques de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Dicha empresa consta de 9-10 unidades BMPT. Sin embargo, se desconoce cuántos Terminator están en servicio con Rusia. El armamento básico del BMPT consiste en: dos cañones 2A42 de 30 mm (900 rondas); una ametralladora Kalashnikov modernizada (PKTM) de 7,62 mm, puesta en servicio en 1998 (2000 cartuchos); cuatro misiles guiados antitanque (ATGM) del tipo Ataka 9M120-1 (UR 9M120-1F, 9M120-1F-1) con un sistema de guía láser; dos lanzagranadas AGS-17 (300 disparos en una sola cinta para cada uno). Les recordamos que durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano se vieron por primera vez

BMPT "Terminator"El 15 de mayo, como parte de una columna mecanizada cerca de la ciudad de Severodonetsk en la región de Luhansk, por la que ahora hay batallas con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak @Alvin Red @Nut @HDR no se asusten en responderme yo no muerdo
> 
> No entiendo tampoco que carajo celebran los pro rusitos
> 
> ...




celebramos que un pais se esta enfrentando a tods la otan y cads dia avanzs y avanza conquistando mas terreno

y que se esta demostrando que el ataque estaba mas que justificsdo pprque aqui si que hay armas biologicaw no como en irak.. 

que estamos consiguiendo un nuevo orden donde se respeta la familia y los valores tradicinales y que a este esfuerzo le siguen todo africa china india arabia brasil es decir el 80% de la poblacion mundial..


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (18 May 2022)

*"Lukashenko ve que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra y quiere mostrar que no está de su lado"*

*Con la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la Bielorrusia de Lukashenko se convirtió en lanzadera de las tropas rusas*









Tijanóvskaya: "Lukashenko ve que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra y quiere mostrar que no está de su lado"


Con la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la Bielorrusia de Lukashenko se convirtió en lanzadera de las tropas rusas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Fueron derrotados cientos y cientos de latas de los orcorrusos ardiendo una de las perdidas de tanques y blindados mas insanas de la historia moderna si no se retiraba le iban a destruir lo que le quedaba obvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+ Respeto al derecho internacional
+ Respeto a la integridad de los estados 

Si claro como hace tu amo yanqui, perro.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> celebramos que un pais se esta enfrentando a tods la otan y cads dia avanzs y avanza conquistando mas terreno
> .



Están perdiendo terreno mas del que están ganando, han perdido en Kharkov mas terreno del que han ganado en el Dombass


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

los cerdos ukros.tan valientes van de excursion con los hermanos marianistas


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Además de que cuanto menos conquiste para ganarle más se van a exponer los ucras y cuanto más localizado se quede lejos de las fronteras más difícil para los otánicos que no saben como meterse en el conflicto, que ya están pero que el otro hace como que no entera, pero que la retaliación con tiempo ya llegará, espero.
> 
> Además a Rusia no le interesa más territorio más allá de proteger Crimea, así que como en el evangelio: dejad que los niños vengan a mi.
> 
> ...



al final el ejersito apañol va tener armas de destrusion + IVA? y comando de jenaro?


----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> @Zhukov @arriondas @alnitak @Alvin Red @Nut @HDR no se asusten en responderme yo no muerdo
> 
> No entiendo tampoco que carajo celebran los pro rusitos
> 
> ...





*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Fueron derrotados cientos y cientos de latas de los orcorrusos ardiendo una de las perdidas de tanques y blindados mas insanas de la historia moderna si no se retiraba le iban a destruir lo que le quedaba obvio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mas barata! 

No hay mas que ver el nasdaq y el dolar. La mas barata. 

Algunos no sabeis por donde os pega el aire.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> - Los fraguelrockianos van saliendo con banderas blancas, aún quedan algunos en las catacumbas.
> 
> - Finladia tiene números para entrar en la Otan y quedarse la primera sin gas ruso.
> 
> ...



gracias de corazón compañero vamos la que esta liando farlopensky y tal, si eso le mandamos al Zapatero de asesor a ver si ya revienta todo.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Buenos días estoy recién llegado de mi gira Ciática Dolor y Drojas, recuperándome poco a poco, asi que como es preceptivo y mandan las costumbres, solicito.
> 
> resumen de al situación económica
> 
> ...



La maciza del verano es la que lleva de avatar @dabuti...

Pero el muy joputa no suelta prenda...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> celebramos que un pais se esta enfrentando a tods la otan y cads dia avanzs y avanza conquistando mas terreno
> 
> y que se esta demostrando que el ataque estaba mas que justificsdo pprque aqui si que hay armas biologicaw no como en irak..
> 
> que estamos consiguiendo un nuevo orden donde se respeta la familia y los valores tradicinales y que a este esfuerzo le siguen todo africa china india arabia brasil es decir el 80% de la poblacion mundial..



Pero. al final. ¿ declaran la guerra o no ? Parece que les da vergüenza por si la pierden...


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Aún vivía Franco, y había más libertad de información que ahora…y no es broma, es real como la vida misma.



y había pisos del cuéntame pagados en letras de cambio, debito conyugal con la Merche y sobretodo educacion y respeto a los demás ya uno mismo cosa que hoy en día.

en fin cuando cojones van a crear la plataforma metamos a Paco en el valle los caidos forever


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> joder, que tentador se ve ese avance Mikolaiv -Odesa, pero a decir la verdad, yo pensaba que Rusia iría solo a por el donbas y ya me parecía mucho territorio y población (6 mill aprox)
> Ahora viendo el desarrollo de la operación, el altísimo costo humano y material junto a las sanciones que iban a venir si o si, Rusia debe zanjar el tema Ucrania de una vez por todas, no hay vuelta atrás ni para Rusia ni para Ucrania, 50000 mil bajas mínimo entre los dos bandos no puede tener un final feliz para ninguna parte y menos ser resuelto el conflicto vía diplomática, si el sur seguirá hablando ruso mejor finiquitarlo ahora y no seguir creando otros "donbas".



Desde el primer acance quedó claro que no había vuelta atrás y que Ucrania no volverá a estar bajo influencia occidental. Lo que ya no queda tan claro es cómo se va a hacer, al principio parecía una operación para derrocar al payaso a todo trapo, pero la cosa se está alargando, aunque la situación de incomunicación ucra y dominio aéreo ruso sigan como desde el primer día. Siguen siendo muy pocos hombres para tanto terreno, así que posiblemente haya contactos con el ejército ucraniano y disidentes para terminar en algo parecido a Chechenia.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake



En maniobras duermes en cualquier sitio, sin tienda ni saco, eso es gloria supongo que también y más en una guerra.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ucrania ha "evacuado" a 300 soldados...
> ¿Porqué no han evacuado a las familias y NIÑOS que todos vimos en los sótanos de Azovstal?



no había presupuesto o algo


----------



## Artedi (18 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que si este caballero es el que esta montando todos los pollos mundiales porque no lo han neutralizado ya, los rusos o los chinos...



Este es un testaferro. Si lo neutralizas, pondrán otro.


----------



## sirpask (18 May 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El comunismo fue financiado por la banca por la única razón por la que la banca financia revoluciones, para joder a sus enemigos. Los Romanoff se estaban poniendo levantiscos, tras abandonar a los anglos en la guerra, planeaban parece ser hacer cambios en la estructura de poder y reformar Rusia, financiar a los bolcheviques, y entre ellos al partido comunista parecía una buena jugada. Siempre hacen lo mismo, llevan financiando salvajes desde que existen, los de Masada no asesinaban gratis, como los calvinistas o los cafres de la baja nobleza alemana. En el SXX hay suficientes ejemplos para ver que les importan una mierda las consecuencias cuando creen que pueden tomar el control tras el caos, como los talibanes, o si no se los inventan, como la mano negra española o serbia.
> 
> O dicho de otro modo, ¿Qué cojones pretende hustec con este texto?¿Para quién trabaja realmente?



Lo que pretendo se resume en el siguiente parrafo:

_"Sí, porque he visto que en cada historia «oficial» que nos cuentan hay varias más que no salen a la luz, hay otras historias agazapadas en el mundo de lo subliminal, relatos inconfesables que se envuelven unos en otros como si se tratase de muñecas «matriuskas»._
_Y he aprendido que cada hecho histórico tiene tres niveles de lectura, de los cuales solamente sale a la luz el primero, el más superficial -«la cajita de música» donde una bailarina da vueltas entre angelicales acordes-, aquel que es más burdamente manipulado para que su contenido y su sentido refuercen la ideología dominante, el pensamiento históricamente correcto a través del cual los poderes fácticos adoctrinan a sus rebaños.
La segunda matriuska, el segundo nivel ?enterrado y velado por el secretismo conspirador que escamotea una verdad que sería peligrosa en caso de ser conocida?, se refiere a las fuerzas ocultas que mueven los hilos de los hechos históricos entre bambalinas, a través de una ingeniería social diseñada y ejecutada siniestramente por personajes y grupos que operan en la clandestinidad y el misterio, ejecutando acciones que no pueden ser conocidas por el vulgo porque su conjunto forma una siniestra conspiración con la que reducidos círculos de poderosos personajes pretenden guiar el destino de los pueblos hacia horizontes de control, manipulación y explotación.
_
_Y faltaría todavía descender un escalón más, hasta llegar al tercer nivel, a la tercera matriuska, donde se encierran los arcanos, donde se halla la cúspide y la atalaya desde donde se dirige realmente el mundo, donde se encuentra la cámara acorazada que custodia las claves de las conspiraciones, los códigos secretos a través de los cuales se inventan los cuentos._"

Intento comprender lo que ocurre, y en la medida de mis modestas posibilidades, luchar por un futuro mejor...


----------



## otroyomismo (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Calderos cerrándose, culebrón Azovstal y nadie con un mínimo de sentido común sabiendo que será lo próximo que hará Putin.
> Como esta canción, primero en serbio y sorpresa en el minuto 2' 20'', no se vale mover el cursor
> 
> 
> _Nota: El bebe le va a salir bailador_



2.30"


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Aún vivía Franco, y había más libertad de información que ahora…y no es broma, es real como la vida misma.



Que no hombre que no...que se comia a los niños crudos...

Y a los viejos les daban palizas a diario...como ahora y mas.


----------



## rober713 (18 May 2022)

ttps://t.me/intelslava/29130

⚡On May 15, Ukrainian formations attempted an offensive in the area of the settlement. Slatino. More than 300 fighters, including the Nazis of the Kraken Battalion and foreign mercenaries, participated in the attack, supported by three tanks and artillery. However, during the advance, the Nazis ran into one position, which was defended by only 11 soldiers of one of the infantry units of the Z group. Two officers and nine ordinary fighters took an unequal battle. During which they tried to surround them, making numerous attacks from different sides. Out of desperation, the enemy used the "Hurricane", they put cluster munitions on the Missile.

Our military personnel held the position for a whole day until reinforcements arrived, artillery and aviation helped. The battle was a real hell! They beat the Russian Spartans with everything that was possible. Enemies are coming from all sides! But the guys endured, survived and waited for help, inflicting unacceptable damage to the enemy. At the same time, all our military personnel remained alive! The enemy suffered enormous losses and could not advance further.

Names of Russian officers:
Popov M.S. and Tyutenkov K.O.

Soon Russia will learn about the feat of its heroes. The unit commander is planned to be presented to the Zvezda. And we strongly support this decision.


⚡El 15 de mayo, formaciones ucranianas intentaron una ofensiva en la zona del asentamiento. Slatino. Más de 300 combatientes, incluidos los nazis del Batallón Kraken y mercenarios extranjeros, participaron en el ataque, apoyados por tres tanques y artillería. Sin embargo, durante el avance, los nazis se toparon con una posición, que estaba defendida por solo 11 soldados de una de las unidades de infantería del grupo Z. Dos oficiales y nueve combatientes ordinarios libraron una batalla desigual. Durante el cual intentaron rodearlos, realizando numerosos ataques desde diferentes lados. Por desesperación, el enemigo usó el "Huracán", colocaron municiones en racimo en el Misil. Nuestro personal militar mantuvo la posición durante todo un día hasta que llegaron los refuerzos, la artillería y la aviación ayudaron. ¡La batalla fue un verdadero infierno! Vencieron a los espartanos rusos con todo lo que fue posible. ¡Los enemigos vienen de todos lados! Pero los muchachos resistieron, sobrevivieron y esperaron ayuda, infligiendo un daño inaceptable al enemigo. ¡Al mismo tiempo, todo nuestro personal militar permaneció con vida! El enemigo sufrió enormes pérdidas y no pudo avanzar más. Nombres de oficiales rusos: Popov MS y Tyutenkov K.O. Pronto Rusia aprenderá sobre la hazaña de sus héroes. Está previsto que el comandante de la unidad sea presentado a la Zvezda. Y apoyamos firmemente esta decisión.


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Occidente es un meme. Ahora quieren petróleo de Venezuela?



No pueden tener a medio mundo embargado y a Rusia también ... Es solamente la prueba de que no hay petroleo para todos.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los del Azov tienen un futuro negro. Nadie se acordará de ellos.
> O acaso alguien se acuerda de Navalny?



y tu como vas con la preparación de tu verano de follador vividor? aka rodriguez summer


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Desde el primer acance quedó claro que no había vuelta atrás y que Ucrania no volverá a estar bajo influencia occidental. Lo que ya no queda tan claro es cómo se va a hacer, al principio parecía una operación para derrocar al payaso a todo trapo, pero la cosa se está alargando, aunque la situación de incomunicación ucra y dominio aéreo ruso sigan como desde el primer día. Siguen siendo muy pocos hombres para tanto terreno, así que posiblemente haya contactos con el ejército ucraniano y disidentes para terminar en algo parecido a Chechenia.




este es el analisis mas acertado

elnpayaso ha dejsdo abandonadas a sus tropas.. hace poco relevo a sus jefe de estado mayor que estaba preprando un golpe de estado..

muy pro to llegara el final ... con un golpe.de estado en kiev ... 

la salida de los de azovstal se ha negocisdo con un grupo de generales ukros que no quieren a zelensky 

paciencia


----------



## ussser (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Contenido medianamente sensible.
> 
> Bestias ucranianas en su estado natural.
> 
> ...



Mientras esto sucede, nuestros periodistas patrios blanquean a los nazis ucranianos, los héroes.

Hijos de puta.


----------



## Egam (18 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Movimiento bastante inútil contra un país de mil millones de habitantes, pero bueno, ahora mismo es un país dirigido por idiotas.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

la situacion en ucrania es pesima

no hay gasolina en las estaciones
fslta comida 

la gente quiere a falopensky fuera.. todo el mundo quitando los nazis sabe que es un payaso

lamunica salida es un golpe de estado con apoyo ruso y un gobierno.decente 

con javelines no se come


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Lo que pretendo se resume en el siguiente parrafo:
> 
> _"Sí, porque he visto que en cada historia «oficial» que nos cuentan hay varias más que no salen a la luz, hay otras historias agazapadas en el mundo de lo subliminal, relatos inconfesables que se envuelven unos en otros como si se tratase de muñecas «matriuskas»._
> _Y he aprendido que cada hecho histórico tiene tres niveles de lectura, de los cuales solamente sale a la luz el primero, el más superficial -«la cajita de música» donde una bailarina da vueltas entre angelicales acordes-, aquel que es más burdamente manipulado para que su contenido y su sentido refuercen la ideología dominante, el pensamiento históricamente correcto a través del cual los poderes fácticos adoctrinan a sus rebaños.
> ...



Eso es lo único salvable del tocho, el resto no es más una justificación de los prejuicios del autor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> para amenizar la tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo vuelvo a subir por el vídeo completo, es buena mierda.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Tijanovskaya...  la que faltaba.

Esta buena mujer sabe que tiene que salir haciendo declaraciones cada cierto tiempo para que le sigan poniendo casa y dándole paguita para ropa, viajes y peluquería.

De charo de provincias a todóloga nivel Burbuja. Lo mismo sabe de democracia que de guerra.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Movimiento bastante inútil contra un país de mil millones de habitantes, pero bueno, ahora mismo es un país dirigido por idiotas.




como decia deagel.com en españa quedaran 25 millones en 2025 .. eso es coherente con un ataque nuclesr a rota y madrid ...

una guerra nuclear no seria tan dramatica como se cree ... los efectos serian mucho mas limitados ... y españa seguiria siendo habitable


torrejon y sobre todo rota son objetivos inmediatos en caso de guerra ... en rota esta el mando americano en el conflicto de ucrania


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

«No es normal dejarse la juventud en la guerra”


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Temprano la mañana del 16 de mayo, comenzó el movimiento en las posiciones bajo las paredes de Azovstal. Una bandera blanca asomó del túnel …




slavyangrad.es











"No es normal dejarse la juventud en la guerra”


18/05/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Temprano la mañana del 16 de mayo, comenzó el movimiento en las posiciones bajo las paredes de Azovstal. Una bandera blanca asomó del túnel bajo las vías del tren seguida por personas vestidas con oscuros y polvorientos uniformes y una cinta azul en sus brazos y munición. Junto a los ocupas de la fábrica, salió también un chico, Kolya, que aparentaba tener 15 o 16 años y que el último mes ha vivido prácticamente bajo la superficie de Azovstal, en uno de los talleres. Como pueden imaginar, la presencia del adolescente indicaba la voluntad y disposición al diálogo. Este diálogo llevaba mucho tiempo esperándose. Tanto por nuestro grupo negociador como por los propios _azovtsi_, o, como los llama la milicia, los mercenarios de Azovstal.

Pasé horas sentado en una de las posiciones en algún edificio administrativo de la fábrica. Había silencio y, por primera vez, escuché la corriente del río Kalmius, con la crecida de primavera. Esperamos. Había una sensación de que esta épica historia iba a terminar y que finalmente algunos podrían irse a casa, al menos unos días de permiso, para poder después, si es necesario, continuar la lucha.

A la una del mediodía, en la radio se escuchó una orden clara y estricta: prohibido abrir fuego, los zapadores empezarán a trabajar a las 13:00 para abrir un pasaje para la rendición y retirada de escombros. Todos a posición, triplicad la vigilancia y evitad provocaciones. La salida del primer grupo de heridos será a las 15:00.

Era la hora de la comida, así que los soldados de mala gana apartaron los platos o rápidamente terminaron las latas de carne y las verduras. Un soldado de nombre de guerra _Borziy_ se echó un Shmela a la mochila y gruñó: “Se puede esperar cualquier cosa de estos. Desvelaremos nuestras posiciones, reconocerán nuestras posiciones de tiro e intentarán escapar”. El lugar para la salida de los soldados entregados y la evacuación de los heridos fue elegido cuidadosamente: un pasaje estrecho bajo las vías, a lo largo del río y entre dos edificios. Bajo la completa supervisión de _Borziy_.

El pasaje resultó ser de fabricación humana: un proyectil impactó entre las vías y lanzó varias toneladas de tierra por los aires. De este agujero, los militantes ucranianos han lanzado proyectiles oxidados y minado prácticamente tres capas. Ahora, personas como ellos, pero con uniformes diferentes, desmantelan rápidamente el obstáculo con palas y, tras hacerlo, avanzan entre el río y nuestro edificio. Nuestro soldado, agachado junto al agujero apuntaba al enemigo. Se encontraban a diez metros de distancia. Los _azovtsi_ hablaban, a veces se paraban y se agachaban sobre una de las cajas verde oscuro llenas de polvo. Son minas improvisadas con cartuchos de zinc y llenas de plástico. El cálculo es que los tanquistas no prestan atención a la basura militar. Pero a veces estas minas están conectadas con cables. Los zapadores de Azov los cortaban sin dudarlo. Todo ocurrió en completo silencio.

Uno de los nuestros gritó: “¿Qué, halcones, habéis luchado? Vamos, contadme qué tal estáis ahora”. Nadie apoyó la llamada y el ferviente grito se ahogó en el silencio. Todos estaban armados, aunque llevaban las ametralladoras al hombro y las pistolas enfundadas. Los _azovtsi_ se acercaron a la salida del patio y se detuvieron entre la confusión. El flujo del río y el verde de su orilla estaban ante ellos. Al otro de la Avenida estaba en restaurante Sarmat. Quienes salieron de la fábrica, sin exagerar, se sorprendieron de la vista. Unos de ellos exhaló: “Ahora haremos una barbacoa”. Y yo, al mirar al café, cerrado a causa de la guerra desde hace tanto tiempo, pensé algo parecido.

*

El rasgo de la piedad*

No miraban al asfalto, pero tampoco nos miraban a los ojos. Todos eran jóvenes, sobre unos veinte años más o menos. Todos iban de uniforme, aunque distinto. Las armas son las mismas, el mítico Kalashnikov. No iban sucios, no tenían miedo. Pero había tensión. Tenían todas las marcas: desde las banderas azules y amarillas a las insignias de Azov. Y mi amigo, el miliciano Vlad, y yo no sabíamos cómo actuar. Él llevaba el arma prácticamente apuntando. Siendo sinceros, estaba preparado para tener que saltarle a los hombros. Ha perdido todo en esta guerra: su casa en Poltava, a su familia, amigos, camaradas y su salud. Se ha dejado los mejores años de la vida en las trincheras.

Hace tres meses que no me separado de Vlad y sé que, en ocasiones, le embarga una terrible ira. Pero estaba tranquilo. Puede que sea lo que nos pasa a todos los rusos a la vista de un enemigo que se rinde. No importa la crueldad de lo que haya hecho, no importan las sangrientas batallas que se hayan librado hasta el día anterior, hay una línea invisible que marca la piedad. Por supuesto, los prisioneros pueden ser juzgados más adelante, pero no es nuestra tradición cortar cabezas ahí mismo, en el frente.

Vlad habló primero, con calma: “¿Cómo estáis tan limpios?” ¿Hay agua entonces?”

“Hay agua. No es potable. Ahí”, señaló un miembro de Azov señalando una tubería. “Hay un montón de ellas. Hasta se puede hacer té con normalidad. Pero hace una semana que la comida es un problema. Encontramos manzanas ahí, en una caja, fue una fiesta”.

No pude resistirme: “¿Cuántos sois?”

Un soldado con una pistola Stechkin respondió con una evasiva, pero también con el ingenio de un soldado: “Te sorprendería cuántos somos”.

Saqué la cámara: “Probablemente sea la última oportunidad que tengáis para decir a vuestras familias que estáis vivos. Puedo grabar vídeos, los publicaré por la noche”. Pero ninguno quiso ser grabado, ni uno solo.

El chico de la Stechkin resultó ser mi tocayo. Casi. Se llama Dmitro. Hablamos de los bombardeos. Según Dmitro, el bombardeo fue aterrador y único: “Para destruir un búnker hacen falta tres FAB-500 en un mismo sitio. El primero tira el edificio; el segundo crea un embudo y el tercero atraviesa el búnker”.

“¿Qué hicisteis durante el bombardeo?”

“En el contraataque destruimos la red”.

Vlad examinó a la audiencia y dio su diagnóstico: “Si estuvieramos vestidos de chándal y nos pusieran a todos en el banco de un parque, nadie sabría de qué bando es cada cual”. Hubo un silencio y para romperlo dije: “Habría que saber por qué derramamos tanta sangre”.

El soldado de Azov _Nazar_, de 18 años y de Lviv, se alejó de una mina y por primera vez en meses escuché la lengua ucraniana: “Han empujado a un pueblo contra otro”. Dmitro añadió que todo el mundo “se llevaba bien” y dijo ser de Mariupol. Pero Vlad no estuvo de acuerdo en algo: “Soy de Poltava, me marché a la guerra en el 14 porque comprendí que no podía llevarme bien allí. Aquí todos hablamos ruso. Y el ruso se ha prohibido, se han adoptado un montón de leyes”.

Dmitro dudo: “Bueno, sí”.

Rápidamente salió la idea de que era una cuestión interna ucraniana, ¿por qué tenía que meterse Rusia? No esperaba que Vlad dijera: “¿Y queríais seguir matándonos y que nadie se levantara? Europa y Estados Unidos están ahora con vosotros y Rusia con nosotros. ¿Estáis bien? Nosotros estamos bien. No es normal dejarse la juventud en la guerra”.

Dmitro comentó: “Yo también llevo luchando desde el 14. También era joven. Y ya no”.

Vlad reaccionó: “¿Dónde has luchado?”. Les dejé ahí hablando y lo hicieron durante una hora.

Apareció nuestro oficial: “Vamos a limpiar minas”. Una hora después, el primer grupo “enemigo” salió de la fábrica. Antes de pasar bajo las vías, se quitaron los chalecos antibalas, tiraron los cascos y las armas y se entregaron. No parecían derrotados, pero sí habían perdido. Habían perdido una batalla. Pero aun así, confiaban en nuestra piedad y estaban seguros de que los nuestros no les dispararán a las piernas ni les sacarán los ojos. Como los _azovtsi_ han hecho a nuestros prisioneros.

El primer grupo salió y regresó de forma prácticamente inmediata, esta vez con una camilla. Sacaban a un herido de la fábrica. Los soldados de Azov nos dijeron: “Por nosotros habríamos aguantado en la fábrica hasta año nuevo”. Puede ser, pero a juzgar por su estado, los heridos no habrían aguantado hasta el próximo domingo. Uno de nuestros negociadores me explicó extraoficialmente: “Hemos iniciado el proceso de entrega por piedad”. Es difícil discutirlo. En realidad, no quería discutir nada, ahí parados en una tierra inestable bajo unas vías amenazantemente frágiles. Apareció un oficial de Azov. Según dijo, la columna vertebral del regimiento seguía en posición, a la espera de que pasara el primer día de rendición. Tienen internet y pueden leer cada mensaje en la red. Pero hay algo que está claro para todos: “el malvado Volodya no quiere a ningún Azov vivo”. Finalmente todos lo han entendido.

En resumen, parece que la guerra en Mariupol ha terminado. Definitivamente.

Al final, Vlad volvió a sorprenderme: “Me tomaría una cerveza con Dmitro después de la guerra”.

“¿Le has perdonado?”

“No, pero me ha caído bien, tendríamos cosas de qué hablar”.

“¿Qué te ha gustado de él?”

“Es el único que no ha pretendido ser cocinero y no ha hecho trampas. Es un enemigo digno”.

“Pero les hemos ganado”.

“Sí, pero ha sido muy duro”.

Hay que decir que antes de ese momento se había dicho que los soldados heridos de Azovstal iban a ser trasladados a la RPD para recibir tratamiento. Nuestro columnista Nikolay Versagoy comentó: “Para ser sinceros, inicialmente no comprendí esta decisión. Al aceptar a enemigos heridos, entre ellos nazis de Azov, facilitamos la vida a quienes están sentados bajo la fábrica. Ahora no tendrán que compartir las escasas raciones y los restos de agua con sus camaradas. No hay que hacer gestos innecesarios para mejorar su moral”.

Pero dudo que muchos rusos que estén preocupados por nuestros soldados y quieran una victoria lo vean así. Hay otra cara de la moneda: el humanismo. Creo que la mayoría de los soldados ucranianos rescatados, así como sus familias, cambiarán de opinión sobre lo que está ocurriendo. Lo harán como otros muchos cientos que están ahora presos. De vez en cuando, se ve en las pantallas de la televisión personas dignas que se han rendido al ejército ruso y que declaran de forma sincera que no quieren luchar por los bandidos que han tomado el poder en Ucrania. “Llegó la notificación y me llevaron al frente. ¿Dónde podía ir? La otra opción era la prisión”. Hay que asumir que bajo Azovstal hay muchos en esa situación. Y de forma humana, no para la galería, lo siento por ellos.

La propaganda ucraniana hace lo que puede para mostrar a las tropas rusas como bárbaras. Las llaman la horda que ha irrumpido en su democracia. Pero todo el mundo ha visto cómo los demócratas de uniforme vejaban a nuestros soldados disfrutando sádicamente. Nada de eso ocurre en nuestro lado. Al contrario, les alimentamos, los tratamos de forma normal, no humillamos su dignidad humana. Mi opinión personal es que vejar a prisioneros de guerra es un signo de falta de humanidad. Estoy satisfecho de que en mi país no haya ira contra los prisioneros como ocurre en Ucrania. Y este acto de humanidad de recibir a los soldados ucranianos heridos y darles atención médica también es importante para nosotros para sentirnos como personas decentes. No me importa lo que los propagandistas europeos y occidentales digan sobre nosotros. Como muestran los hechos, tenemos más moral.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este es el analisis mas acertado
> 
> elnpayaso ha dejsdo abandonadas a sus tropas.. hace poco relevo a sus jefe de estado mayor que estaba preprando un golpe de estado..
> 
> ...



Y desnazificación, eso que no falte o volveremos a la casilla de salida. Desnazificación y encarcelamiento de los oligarcas. Los que hayan huído que se dediquen a hacer libros presumiendo de sus crímenes, como hacía la principesa Yusupov.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Lo único que se va a acabar salvando de este subforo, el hilo de videos en Twitter con la respuesta de Jose Antonio Zorrilla (antiguo Embajador de España en Georgia), a la charo "deeply concerned" de la conferencia sobre derechos humanos.

Lo demás, sin comentarios. En este momento, en ingles, hay canales en Youtube y Telegram que dejan muchísimo de lo que se esta exponiendo en este subforo al nivel del barro. Empezando por lo que esta publicando la Santísima Trinidad pajero-manginaza aficionada a leer comics de guerra como fuente de conocimiento: Pulido, Rodriguez, Triana.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

el.ejercito regular ucraniano ya esta harto de los crimenes nazis


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



con motor renault turbo kopa con doble turbo e intercooler siberiano peazo pepino tienes


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tranquilo chaval...en octubre te ponen la cuarta, la quinta y la sexta...
> 
> SI ESO NO TE MATA...nada lo hara.
> 
> ...



tu preocúpate si al parienta empieza a follarte mas de la cuenta que eso es que se siente insegura por la que esta cayendo, seguro que habrás notado un aumento de tías que te pone ojitos ¿no?


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Lo único que se va a acabar salvando de este subforo, el hilo de videos en Twitter con la respuesta de Jose Antonio Zorrilla (antiguo Embajador de España en Georgia), a la charo "deeply concerned" de la conferencia sobre derechos humanos.
> 
> Lo demás, sin comentarios. En este momento, en ingles, hay canales en Youtube y Telegram que dejan muchísimo de lo que se esta exponiendo en este subforo al nivel del barro. Empezando por lo que esta publicando la Santísima Trinidad pajero-manginaza aficionada a leer comics de guerra como fuente de conocimiento: Pulido, Rodriguez, Triana.



Obviamente el conferenciante responde con sorna e hipérbole a la charo. La moral no tiene cabida en ninguna relación internacional, ni debería tenerla en las humanas, la ética es lo que cuenta y la ley es lo más aproximado a esta que se ha acordado entre las comunidades. Durante su rapapolvo dió claros ejemplos de comportamientos éticos y no éticos, racionales y no racionales, todo sujeto al punto de partida de que para la parte anglo la política y la geoestrategia no son más que herramientas para conservar el poder, sin más objetivo que el poder en si mismo. Frente a otros sujetos que comprenden que el poder no es más que un medio para conseguir un fin, y este fin es garantizar el cumplimiento del pacto social con el pueblo gobernado y con otros pueblos.
Eso es quizá lo que más odian los anglos, que Putin Y Xi Jingpin son los príncipes de Maquiavelo, como lo fue Fernando, inspirador del libro. Y lo que temen, pues el príncipe sabe que llegado el momento ha de actuar con crueldad inusitada y decisiva contra sus auténticos enemigos.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por favor, quiero que me apliquen sanciones económicas *YA !!*, me vendrían bien los superavits para cambiar de coche y tomarme unas buenas vacaciones.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la sanción que sigue... mandarle fotos de gatitos a Putin?



vos os gozáis en el castigo como buen porteño o sos informático pelotudo?


----------



## cryfar74 (18 May 2022)

Ya se explicó ayer, pero lo de captura es referido a la posible formación de una bolsa en cuyo interior pueden haber ese número de tropas. 
El cerco aún no está completo, de modo la situación puede cambiar.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cryfar74 (18 May 2022)

Ya se explicó ayer, pero lo de captura es referido a la posible formación de una bolsa en cuyo interior pueden haber ese número de tropas. 
El cerco aún no está completo, de modo la situación puede cambiar.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.




voy más allá, chatear con la patulea tontánica es como participar en un espectáculo de moscas con excrementos. Personalmente empecé hace meses con un moscón de patatas bravas y la cuenta crece todas las semanas, es la auténtica salud


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu preocúpate si al parienta empieza a follarte mas de la cuenta que eso es que se siente insegura por la que esta cayendo, seguro que habrás notado un aumento de tías que te pone ojitos ¿no?



Afirmo...se lo digo a mi jefa...me miran bastante.

Sera porque los machos actuales se han afeminado bastante...y de los de mi generacion y mi aspecto somos pocos...

No lo atribuyo a merito mio ehhh!!! Si no a un empeoramiento general del mercado masculino...

Tu has notado algo similar???


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Yago en el doctor carballo de la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061633



es el avatar de los últimos días, el buda matreya de los últimos días el TOLOSEYDOMINO mas mas mas de la intelnet


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 May 2022)

Sobre biolabs. Entrevista a la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.


Spoiler



_We speak to Bulgarian investigative journalist *Dilyana Gaytandzhieva* about confirmed Bio-Labs on Russia's border with Ukraine. We also speak to whistleblower and former US army combat veteran Dr *Andrew Huff*, who was a Vice-President at *Peter Daszak*'s *Eco-Health Alliance*, about controversial research to make stronger coronaviruses apparently conducted by Eco-Health Alliance in Wuhan, China. Both Ukrainian and Chinese bio-labs are connected to *MetaBiota*, a company that *Hunter Biden*'s firm *Rosemont Seneca* has invested in_.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Afirmo...se lo digo a mi jefa...me miran bastante.
> 
> Sera porque los machos actuales se han afeminado bastante...y de los de mi generacion y mi aspecto somos pocos...
> 
> ...



si por eso te lo digo, actualmente somos carne de fantasías sesuales femeninas


----------



## raptors (18 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




*No se qué tanto alboroto por la adhesión de suecia y finlandia... * si en los hechos reales estos países ya eran bastante anti-rusos y tenían una serie de acuerdos con la UE y con USA en detrimento de rusia... es más creo que finlandia antes del conflicto tenia más sanciones antirusas que polonia... suecia incluso tenia mas acuerdos militares con USA que muchos países de la otan...!!! entonces cuál es la histeria por la adhesión...

En este sentido estoy de acuerdo con rusia.. cuando dice que esta adhesión _liberará_ las manos de rusia...


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Solo una aclaración, el captagon no es una anfetamina sino la unión de una anfetamina con un alcaloide de la familia de la cafeina, lo cual crea un efecto sinérgico que aumenta considerablemente los efectos de las dos sustancias.
> 
> La base y la idea del Captagon es bastante similar al ECA (que muchos del mundillo de los gimnasios conocerán) pero el Captagon real está controlado desde hace ya muchos años y muy descontinuado. Por tanto la mayoría del Captagon que utilizan los follacabras es falsificado y en realidad son otros derivados de las anfetaminas, por lo general metafentamina que está ya muy probada desde hace décadas para fines militares y por tanto es la más adecuada para el fin que se persigue con los ya nombrados follacabras.
> 
> Saludos.



pue si encima le metes un afrodisiaco a la formula tienes el medicamento perfecto para tomarlo en la eutanasia por kiki


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



para cuando dice que lo invaden?


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Aún quedan mamarrachos propagandistas defensores pronazis pro-ucrania OTAN-EEUU en el hilo?
> 
> Bueno, Mariupol ya está limpia de nazis asesinos e instructores de la CIA y el MI6, próxima parada Odesa.
> 
> ...



lo peor e4s que si aquí nos ponemos a limpiar de políticos , hijosdeputa y gente con la tonteria subida se nos van a disparar los plazos del cronograma cosa mala


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/kapterkarus
> 
> _* Interesantes personajes languidecen en las catacumbas de Azovstal
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Desde el primer acance quedó claro que no había vuelta atrás y que Ucrania no volverá a estar bajo influencia occidental. Lo que ya no queda tan claro es cómo se va a hacer, al principio parecía una operación para derrocar al payaso a todo trapo, pero la cosa se está alargando, aunque la situación de incomunicación ucra y dominio aéreo ruso sigan como desde el primer día. Siguen siendo muy pocos hombres para tanto terreno, así que posiblemente haya contactos con el ejército ucraniano y disidentes para terminar en algo parecido a Chechenia.



Ciertamente, creo que terminará así.

Rusia le está haciendo el trabajo sucio a Ucrania quitándole todas las bandas armadas que pululaban desde 2014 en el este ucraniano. Y posiblemente un día nos despertemos con un acuerdo entre el ejército regular ucraniano y el ruso para terminar la limpieza.

Por ahora, eso no era posible al tener tanta fuerza las bandas armadas.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre biolabs. Entrevista a la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



deberias cambiarte el titulo de ''ignorante premium'' a `` biolaburador``


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Hércules.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

_Hemos escuchado informes durante los últimos días de los lugareños de que el frente de Lyman está empeorando; ayer, no pudimos llegar a Raihorodok (frente a Lyman al otro lado del río hacia el SO) debido a la intensidad de los bombardeos. Ahora parece que los rusos casi han aislado la ciudad._

[cita]

_#Lyman Actualización: la situación alrededor de #Lyman se está deteriorando rápidamente para las tropas #Ukrainian . Hoy, #Russia capturó Novoselivka al NW y pudo haber capturado a Yarova. Lyman ahora está rodeado por tres lados con solo puentes destruidos sobre el Donets en el cuarto lado_


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 May 2022)

Un off topic. Artículo curioso publicado en _El Mundo_ sobre la próxima cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.


Spoiler



*12.04.2022*

Escribe Luis F. Durán.

La cumbre de la OTAN blinda Madrid: 25.000 policías, plan de seguridad aéreo, cortes de tráfico y carriles exclusivos a Ifema para las delegaciones diplomáticas
*La cumbre de la OTAN blinda Madrid: 25.000 policías, plan de seguridad aéreo, cortes de tráfico y carriles exclusivos a Ifema para las delegaciones diplomáticas*


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> como decia deagel.com en españa quedaran 25 millones en 2025 .. eso es coherente con un ataque nuclesr a rota y madrid ...
> 
> una guerra nuclear no seria tan dramatica como se cree ... los efectos serian mucho mas limitados ... y españa seguiria siendo habitable
> 
> ...



Y Morón en el área de Sevilla.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sisisisi pero hasta tu has comprado alguna vez en el Dia



Hace muchos años que solo compro en Auchan/Alcampo.


----------



## rober713 (18 May 2022)

En este enlace teneis un video mas o menos extenso de la capitulacion de Azovstal

ttps://t.me/anna_news/32185


----------



## Yomateix (18 May 2022)

*"La Seguridad Social gana 55.689 afiliados extranjeros en abril, con 2.790 ucranianos más que en marzo"*

Y por otro lado, es curioso que a Zelensky le importan más los nazis que los civiles a los que ha obligado a combatir en el frente, querrá seguir paseandolos por los parlamentos como héroes y como ejemplo de lo que debe ser un Ucraniano.

"Volodímir Zelenski, expresó su intención de canjear a sus soldados por prisioneros rusos. Mientras Ucrania hablaba de "evacuación", el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia calificaba la situación de "rendición".

El presidente de la Duma, Viacheslav Volodin, dijo en una sesión que Rusia debe hacer todo lo posible para que "*los criminales nazis*" sean llevados ante la justicia por la guerra en Ucrania."


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

AZ OSINT
_Las instalaciones láser "Peresvet" se suministran en serie a las tropas, pueden cegar los sistemas de reconocimiento del enemigo en órbitas de hasta 150 kilómetros de altura

Viceprimer Ministro de la Federación Rusa Borisov


_


El *Peresvet* (en ruso: Пересвет, llamado así por Alexander Peresvet es un arma láser rusa para la defensa aérea y como arma antisatélite. [2]

La Peresvet es una de las seis nuevas armas estratégicas rusas presentadas por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el 1 de marzo de 2018.

Peresvet (arma láser) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Con pinzas:

Volodymyr Zelensky, preocupado por la pérdida de drones turcos, exigió al comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriy Zaluzhny, suspender el uso del Bayraktar TB2. 

Se ha publicado un escaneo de la carta correspondiente del presidente de Ucrania en los canales de telegramas.

Aparentemente, Ankara está nerviosa por la gran cantidad de drones derribados y es posible que dejen de cooperar con los socios ucranianos. Para evitar esto, Kiev decidió alejar a los cacareados Bayraktars de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos.







Mientras tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan perdiendo sus drones. Según el departamento militar ruso, todos los días Ucrania pierde hasta diez o más drones de combate de varios tipos. A mediados de mayo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF habían destruido alrededor de mil unidades de dicho equipo .

Tal éxito de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa fue posible gracias a un estudio exhaustivo de estos aviones, incluidas las tácticas de su operación. Además, el ejército ruso utiliza sistemas de armas modernos contra los UAV, que incluyen: el sistema de guerra electrónica Krasukha-4, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos tácticos Tor-M2, el sistema de misiles y armas Pantsir-S1 y otros sistemas efectivos.

Junto a esto, no es de poca importancia la alta profesionalidad de las tripulaciones antiaéreas de las tropas rusas y unidades de la LDNR, lo que resultó ser una desagradable sorpresa para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Más de 900 militantes ucranianos de "Azovstal" fueron capturados - la sede de la defensa de la DPR

Según el cuartel general, un total de 962 militantes abandonaron el territorio de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol, dejando sus armas.
AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1
-
42min
Un soldado que se rindió en Mariupol de "Azovlsta" tiene un chevrón ...

Los medios de comunicación occidentales no le mostrarán esto..

Muéstrale esto a cualquiera que crea a los medios mainstream....


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

_Reporter Sladkov... We are going to take prisoners from "Azovstal" today... I HAVE NOT SEEN SO MANY PRISONERS SINCE THE START OF THE SPECIAL OPERATION...

_


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

_Os presentamos otro material para La Haya en forma de munición de fósforo y los resultados de su uso por parte de la . 
Para que conste, hay números de serie de misiles que llevaban este mismo fósforo, y la mayoría de ellos están lejos de las muestras rusas (soviéticas).

_


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## seven up (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El primer ministro escocés ha dicho que los escoceses van a celebrar un referéndum sobre la secesión de Gran Bretaña y la independencia de Escocia a finales de 2023. Después, solicitarán el ingreso en la UE y en la OTAN.
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/48944



@AMA


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con pinzas:
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky, preocupado por la pérdida de drones turcos, exigió al comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriy Zaluzhny, suspender el uso del Bayraktar TB2.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que a lo mejor después de casi tres meses les tengan tomada la medida a los drones ucranianos. Pero la sorpresa inicial fue más rusa que ucraniana, que se pusieron las botas a base de destruir e inutilizar blindados y transportes rusos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Tras la trágica muerte del crucero ruso Moskva, por un motivo aún no establecido oficialmente, los medios ucranianos se desató. En los últimos 10 días, lograron "producir" la fragata "Almirante Makarov" en los nuevos buques insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa y "ahogarlo" de manera segura. Afortunadamente, todo sucedió completamente en sus fantasías. Pero, ¿por qué este barco en particular fue elegido por los propagandistas ucranianos para el papel de otra "víctima sagrada"? 

*Futuro buque insignia*

Como ya hemos dicho en detalle anteriormente , el Ministerio de Defensa ruso ve uno de los dos barcos de desembarco universal del proyecto 23900, que actualmente se están construyendo en Kerch en la planta de Zaliv, como el futuro buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.

El desplazamiento total de los "Mistral rusos", que se están construyendo para reemplazar a los portahelicópteros franceses, alcanza las 40.000 toneladas. Cada UDC ruso podrá llevar a bordo hasta 1000 infantes de marina y hasta 75 vehículos blindados. Su grupo de aviación, que consta de 16 helicópteros y 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, convierte una enorme "barcaza" en un buque de guerra. Dependiendo de la tarea asignada, el barco de aterrizaje universal podrá equiparse con helicópteros de reconocimiento y ataque Ka-52K, helicópteros de transporte y combate Ka-29, helicópteros antisubmarinos Ka-27, así como helicópteros Ka-31 AWACS. Los vehículos no tripulados basados en cubierta UDC pueden ser tanto de reconocimiento como de ataque.

Se decidió que uno de los portahelicópteros, Ivan Rogov, iría a la Flota del Pacífico para fortalecer a la KTOF en su enfrentamiento con el Japón militarista. El segundo, Mitrofan Moskalenko, se convertirá en el nuevo buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro. En la Bahía de Sebastopol, el trabajo ya comenzó y está en marcha para crear infraestructura para dar servicio a un barco tan grande en términos de desplazamiento.

Sin embargo, el lanzamiento del futuro buque insignia se espera solo en 2027 y la puesta en servicio incluso más tarde, en 2029. Hasta entonces, como aparentemente se supone en el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Moscú podrá estirarse, lo que en realidad no ha pasado por una modernización seria. Por desgracia, el viejo crucero murió y el lugar resultó estar vacío antes de lo previsto. Entonces, ¿cuál de los barcos rusos puede afirmar que se convertirá en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa hasta 2029?

*Tres "Almirantes"*

La situación en el Mar Negro se complica actualmente por el hecho de que Turquía ha cerrado sus estrechos para el paso de los buques de guerra rusos. Esto significa que no es posible transferir a Sebastopol, por ejemplo, el crucero Marshal Ustinov o la fragata Project 22350 Admiral Kasatonov. Incluso si fuera posible, tal paso debilitaría a la Flota del Norte de la Federación Rusa y no solo fortalecería notablemente a la Flota del Mar Negro, que se ve obligada a actuar a punta de pistola de misiles antibuque en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En resumen, tres fragatas del Proyecto 11356R, Admiral Makarov, Admiral Essen y Admiral Grigorovich, que forman parte de la Flota del Mar Negro, pueden reclamar de inmediato el papel del nuevo buque insignia. Tenga en cuenta que el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa estaba pensando seriamente en reemplazar el crucero con un barco de segundo rango en 2014:

En 2015, el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro "Moskva" se modernizará en la planta de Severodvinsk "Zvezdochka", su lugar será ocupado por uno de los barcos de primera o segunda fila de la flota.
Esto fue incluso antes de la fea historia con los Mistrals, cuando la flota esperaba la llegada de nuevas fragatas del proyecto 11356R:

Lo más probable es que una de estas fragatas se convierta en el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro.
Con pesar, debemos afirmar que las fragatas rusas del proyecto 11356R claramente no están al nivel del buque insignia de la flota, y realizan batallas reales en el Mar Negro.

El armamento principal de este, de hecho, patrullero es solo 8 misiles Calibre con base en el mar, colocados en un lanzador vertical 3S14. Tiene capacidades truncadas y no puede llevar, por ejemplo, misiles antibuque Onyx, a pesar de su "universalidad". El complejo de artillería consta de un montaje de artillería de un solo cañón A-190 y un sistema de control de fuego 5P-10. El arma permite disparos efectivos a una distancia de hasta 20 kilómetros a una velocidad de 80 disparos por minuto.

La defensa de la fragata es bastante débil. El sistema de sonar remolcado (GAS) se eliminó y se reemplazó con un GAS debajo de la quilla obsoleto con un rango de detección de 12 kilómetros. Los medios de defensa antitorpedos y de guerra antisubmarina RBU-6000 (RGB-60, 90R, 90R1) tienen un exceso de masa y características de rendimiento reducidas en comparación con el complejo Paket-NK más moderno. Un helicóptero en la cubierta de una fragata solo puede acomodar uno, por ejemplo, Ka-27PL o Ka-31. El sistema de defensa aérea basado en el mar del proyecto 11356R tampoco brilla con sus características. Se trata de un sistema de misiles antiaéreos de mediano alcance 3K90M "Shtil-1", capaz de alcanzar objetivos aéreos que vuelan a velocidades de hasta 3 km/s en rangos de 2,5 a 70 km y altitudes de 5 m a 35 km, así como como dos complejos de artillería antiaérea obsoletos AK-630M de corto alcance.

En general, las fragatas Admiral Essen y Admiral Makarov se mostraron bien como "cañoneras de misiles" al atacar objetivos en el territorio de Ucrania con misiles de crucero, sin embargo, contra una incursión de aviones de combate o un ataque con misiles antibuque modernos, lo harán. resistir, por decirlo suavemente, problemático. No es de extrañar que los propagandistas ucranianos designaran a la fragata Almirante Makarov, que ellos mismos convirtieron en los nuevos buques insignia, para el papel de una nueva "víctima sagrada". Afortunadamente, esto es falso. El barco está sano y salvo. Pero cualquier fragata del proyecto 22350, mucho más armada y protegida, habría sido más adecuada para el papel del buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro antes de la entrada en servicio de Mitrofan Moskalenko.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...


----------



## seven up (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



pero ¿el general canadiense no estaba ya capturado hace más de 10 días?, ¿o es que hay dos generales?.

Ucrania. Un general canadiense capturado en Mariupol - Resumen Latinoamericano


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> @AMA
> 
> 
> Una cosa es que a lo mejor después de casi tres meses les tengan tomada la medida a los drones ucranianos. Pero la sorpresa inicial fue más rusa que ucraniana, que se pusieron las botas a base de destruir e inutilizar blindados y transportes rusos.



Sí cientos de millones de blindados rusos fueron inutilizados. Por Zelensky de hecho. Por eso llevan una Z


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...



Que cabrones con los camiones manguera, como en el desfile de las victoria del 45

No obstante el vídeo seguramente será del 2015


----------



## Bimbo (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...



el desfile de la victoria de los evacuados


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un off topic. Artículo curioso publicado en _El Mundo_ sobre la próxima cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Como consecuencia de esta cumbre*, la semana del Orgullo Gay en Madrid se ha retrasado una semana*. Comenzará el sábado 2 de julio y el sábado 9 de julio de 2022 será el desfile por las principales calles de la ciudad. 

Cuando ni los homos se libran es que es serio.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ya, ya... me creo que haya oficiales OTAN, porque algunos han muerto. Pero todo un general... si no lo veo, no lo creo. 

Así que lo consideraré Fake News hasta que está demostradísimo.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que cabrones con los camiones manguera, como en el desfile de las victoria del 45
> 
> No obstante el vídeo seguramente será del 2015



¿Esos son los que llevan tres meses sin comida ni bebida ni nada?


----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

В Воронеже разгорелся скандал из-за баннера с американским бомбардировщиком


В ВГТУ заявили, что сходство с иностранным истребителем – случайное.




vestivrn.ru






A toda monja se le escapa un pedo


----------



## lasoziedad (18 May 2022)

*Rusia convoca por sorpresa a España: se esperan expulsiones*

*El Ministerio de Exteriores ruso convoca al embajador español en Moscú. Se prevé que le entregue una lista de personas que deben abandonar el país.*

*El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia ha convocado por sorpresa este miércoles al embajador de España en Moscú*, Marcos Gómez Martínez, según han confirmado fuentes diplomáticas a EFE y Europa Press. Según informa El País, *se espera que el Kremlin le entregue la lista del personal diplomático que deberá abandonar el país ruso como respuesta a la expulsión de 27 empleados* de la embajada de Rusia en España ordenada por el Gobierno a principios del mes de abril.
Hasta el momento, Moscú no ha tomado represalias contra España como sí ha hecho con otras embajadas desde que se inició la guerra en Ucrania a finales del mes de febrero. *El personal de la embajada española en la capital rusa ha continuado con su labor diplomática durante todo este tiempo, una situación que parece tener fecha de caducidad.*

*Primera represalia contra España*

La convocatoria del ministro de exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, se espera que sea el paso previo para la expulsión de personal de la Embajada española en Rusia. *Sería la primera represalia directa que el país gobernado por Vladimir Putin toma contra nuestro país.*
Desde que estallara la guerra en Ucrania tras la ofensiva militar rusa en el país presidido por Volodimir Zelenski, el Kremlin ha tomado medidas contra varias embajadas de los países que han tomado medidas y sanciones contra Rusia. *El último país sobre el que ha actuado Moscú ha sido Finlandia, que ha visto cómo dos diplomáticos han sido expulsado de Rusia tras la declaración de persona non grata por parte de Helsinki el mes pasado de dos miembros de la embajada rusa* en el país escandinavo. Se prevé que España sea la siguiente en ser represaliada por Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que cabrones con los camiones manguera, como en el desfile de las victoria del 45
> 
> No obstante el vídeo seguramente será del 2015



No he podido encontrar confirmación de la fecha.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (18 May 2022)

Ahora mismo será muy difícil saber si había o cuantos extranjeros han sido capturados en Mariúpol por una sencilla razón 
NO EXISTEN
RUSIA si es inteligente no reconocerá oficialmente haberles capturado, y sus países tienen difícil reclamar siquiera explicaciones sobre su estado ya que seria reconocer que fueron mandados allí oficialmente
Lo lógico es que Rusia se los lleve a alguna cheka donde los interrogará convenientemente. Siempre con la libertad de que puede hacer con ellos lo que considere sin tener que responder ante nadie
Van a cantar de lo lindo. 








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (18 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un off topic. Artículo curioso publicado en _El Mundo_ sobre la próxima cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Topoles en ferias y gusanos volando en forma de vapor, MANDA


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...



Eso no es de ahora


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

Severodonetsk está vendida. Los rusos están usando la posición elevada de Popasnaya. Mirad la carretera, la única posibilidad de escape de las tropas del frente al este pasa por Severodonetsk y la carretera de salida de la zona estará en breve a tiro de artillero.


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> En este enlace teneis un video mas o menos extenso de la capitulacion de Azovstal
> 
> ttps://t.me/anna_news/32185




una sugerencia que creo facilitará ver posts de TG en el floro,

en el formato (t.me/anna_news/32185) hay que copiar y pegar en el navegador 




pero si se pincha en context, sale el enlace fetén









ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News @ANContact - реклама и сотрудничество @anna_news




t.me





osea, intercalar /s/ (ANNA-NEWS), permite pinchar el enlace directamente en el floro, y nos ahorra el copiapega




al menos en mi ordeñador con navegador Opera

saludos


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Rusia ya esta haciendo prueba de una pistola laser que destruye cualquier dron en 5 segundos....


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

El ukronazi de la gran... que llamó a la madre del soldado ruso desde su móvil


Informa @Mercede35604584
·
hace 8h que

Fue, ajusticiado.....


----------



## porconsiguiente (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Buenos días estoy recién llegado de mi gira Ciática Dolor y Drojas, recuperándome poco a poco, asi que como es preceptivo y mandan las costumbres, solicito.
> 
> resumen de al situación económica
> 
> ...



Resumido:
Situación económica, jodida.
La guerra, mejor o peor, depende del bando que lo mires.
Maciza del verano, Leticia Sabater está preparando su éxito del verano, ahí lo dejo.
Abusa de las drojas, para lo que nos queda en el convento....


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y Morón en el área de Sevilla.




andslucia occidental desaparecera ... rota tiene seis misiles apuntandola

torrejon 4 y moron 2

solo la cornisa cantabrics y aragon y catalunya sobrevivira ... y Zonas de almeria al este de sierra nevada .. pero mal por los vientos... por debajo del ebro no va a quedar nada..


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Resumido:
> Situación económica, jodida.
> La guerra, mejor o peor, depende del bando que lo mires.
> Maciza del verano, Leticia Sabater está preparando su éxito del verano, ahí lo dejo.
> Abusa de las drojas, para lo que nos queda en el convento....



hay que reconocer que la leticia en según se la metes empotrando lo da todo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia ya esta haciendo prueba de una pistola laser que destruye cualquier dron en 5 segundos....



Un dron chino sale 300 dolares el paquete de USA a Ucrania es de 47 mil millones de dolares




DCD dijo:


> Severodonetsk está vendida. Los rusos están usando la posición elevada de Popasnaya. Mirad la carretera, la única posibilidad de escape de las tropas del frente al este pasa por Severodonetsk y la carretera de salida de la zona estará en breve a tiro de artillero.



Ese GEROMAN es un imbécil ya no pega una


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> andslucia occidental desaparecera ... rota tiene seis misiles aputandola
> 
> torrejon 4 y moron 2
> 
> solo la cornisa cantabrics y aragon y catalunya sobrevivira ... y Zonas de almeria al este de sierra nevada .. pero mal por los vientos... por debajo del ebro no va a quedar nada..



Estamos jocosos hoy.


----------



## K0laps0 (18 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hay que reconocer que la leticia en según se la metes empotrando lo da todo



Es ustec un pervertido. La imagen mental de la Leticia me ha bajado la líbido hasta el subsuelo.

O se refiere ustec a otra leti, con zeta?


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...





y rusia va mal..jajajjaajjajs

hasta hacemos desfiles 

jajajjajs putos otanicos... asi vais a desfilar por la castellana


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Irina en Telegram

BORRELADAS

*Borrell dijo que, según sus datos, Rusia está sufriendo enormes pérdidas en Ucrania.*

_“No me atrevería a adivinar cuánto tiempo más puede persistir Rusia”_, dijo Borrell a los periodistas en Bruselas. _“Si es cierto que Rusia ha perdido el 15% de su ejército desde el comienzo de la guerra, entonces este es un récord mundial de pérdidas para un ejército que invade el país”.

_
6.7KviewsIrina, 02:34


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 May 2022)

Visión elcana (otanista) del "concepto estratégico de Madrid".

*13.12.2021*

Firman Luis Simón y Félix Arteaga.

La OTAN se actualiza: el Concepto Estratégico de Madrid - Real Instituto Elcano
*La OTAN se actualiza: el Concepto Estratégico de Madrid*


Nota sobre los autores.


Spoiler



Luis Simón - Real Instituto Elcano


Spoiler



Luis Simón es director de la Oficina del Real Instituto Elcano en Bruselas e investigador principal, y profesor de Relaciones Internacionales en la Vrije Universiteit Brussel. Doctor en Ciencias Políticas por la Universidad de Londres y Master en Estudios Europeos por el Institut d’études politiques de Paris (Sciences Po). Ha realizado estancias de investigación en las universidades de Columbia y Johns Hopkins, en el Royal United Services Institute (Londres), la Fondation pour la Recherche Stratégique (Paris) y el Instituto de Estudios de Seguridad de la UE, entre otros. También es o ha sido profesor invitado en la NATO School, el European Security and Defence College, l’Ecole Nationale d’Administration, el US Army War College, el Geneva Centre for Security Policy y el Baltic Defence College, entre otros. Sus artículos han aparecido en International Affairs, The Journal of Strategic Studies, Geopolitics, Orbis, Survival, The RUSI Journal, Comparative Strategy, Parameters y The International Spectator. Co-fundador de la revista online European Geostrategy y miembro del consejo editorial de Parameters: The US Army War College Quarterly.



Félix Arteaga - Real Instituto Elcano


Spoiler



Félix Arteaga es investigador principal del Real Instituto Elcano y profesor del Instituto Universitario General Gutiérrez Mellado de la Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED). Doctor en Relaciones Internacionales y licenciado en Ciencias Políticas por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid. Licenciado en Derecho por la UNED, Oficial de la Escala Superior de las Fuerzas Armadas (reserva) y diplomado en Gestión de la Seguridad Nacional por la National Defense University de Washington. Ha sido profesor asociado de la Universidad Carlos III de Madrid e impartido clases de postgrado en las universidades Autónoma y Complutense de Madrid. Ha sido investigador principal del Instituto de Cuestiones Internacionales y de los institutos Duque de Ahumada y de Seguridad Interior de la Guardia Civil. Becario de la OTAN, la UEO y FPI del Ministerio de Educación. Entre 1999 y 2001 fue director del Programa de Reforma del Sector de la Seguridad de la Comisión Europea en Paraguay.


----------



## cryfar74 (18 May 2022)

*10:57*
Y. Podolyak. _La guerra principal aún está por llegar, o por qué la OTAN se está expandiendo hacia el este... hasta las fronteras de China_

Hoy, la gente de Europa espera con miedo el próximo invierno, dándose cuenta de que el costo de la guerra en Ucrania será alto. Pero todavía no han entendido que este pago no es nada comparado con lo que aún les queda por soportar, ya que la lucha principal por el reparto del mundo aún no ha comenzado. Y esta vez.., no está lejos.



*10:21
Hay rumores de que se está preparando un golpe militar en Kiev:*




> Nuestra fuente de círculos de expertos en la capital ucraniana brinda un desglose interesante de la situación política interna. Después de la liberación de todo el Donbass por parte de las Fuerzas Aliadas, ni la estricta censura estatal, ni las otras "victorias" de Zelensky, como el suministro de armas y otras "ayudas" por parte de Occidente, ya no podrán mantener a los militares y la sociedad. de tener que encontrar y castigar al chivo expiatorio.
> La situación se ve agravada por las operaciones despiadadas contra su propio ejército, que son dictadas por los británicos. Estamos hablando de intentos de capturar a Serpentine, durante los cuales Zelensky colocó varias docenas de fuerzas especiales y la misma cantidad de aviones y vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Los torpes intentos a través de los medios de justificar la pérdida de una docena de Bayraktars, que esto es supuestamente "bueno, porque estimulará la entrega rápida de UAV estadounidenses", fracasaron miserablemente. Las operaciones militares en sí fueron autorizadas por Zelensky a instancias de los británicos, mientras que el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, se opuso categóricamente a su conducta.
> Los repetidos intentos de Zaluzhny de convencer a Zelensky de que es necesario retirar la agrupación AFU de Severodonetsk para no ser rodeados tampoco fueron escuchados. El presidente eligió relaciones públicas y sacrificó 10.000 miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para crear otro “símbolo de resistencia”... La fuente informa que en el contexto de estos ejemplos (de los cuales en realidad hay muchos más), la división entre lo político y el liderazgo militar de Ucrania ha llegado a su clímax, más allá del cual es posible un cambio de poder y los militares pueden tomar el control de la situación.
> Los oficiales y la base de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dirigidas por Zaluzhny, comenzaron a comprender que Zelensky, en principio, no es capaz de desempeñar la función de "supremo", ya que piensa en términos de relaciones públicas, no militares. Y si los británicos dan una orden para llevar a cabo una o dos o tres operaciones suicidas más (sí, tantas como quieras), seguirá las instrucciones sin mirar. El propio presidente está ahora bajo una fuerte protección personal de las fuerzas especiales británicas. La autoridad de Zaluzhny entre la población y los militares está creciendo, mientras que Zelensky, por el contrario, está cayendo rápidamente. La pérdida total de Donbass por parte de Ucrania debería ser el detonante del inicio de la Operación Chivo Expiatorio. Quizás habrá un evento que iniciará este proceso antes.



Por supuesto, cuando los fracasos siempre buscan a alguien a quien culpar. Y las disputas pueden ser muy calientes. Sin embargo, uno no debe confiar en una división interna del enemigo como fuente de victoria.


Al final, estos son solo rumores que, por cierto, pueden ser lanzados por el enemigo con algún propósito.

*10:11

Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 09:00 horas del 18 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*
▪En Mariupol, los militantes de la unidad nacionalista Azov y los militares ucranianos bloqueados en la planta de Azovstal continuaron rindiéndose.
Durante el último día, 694 militantes se rindieron, incluidos 29 heridos.
En total, desde el 16 de mayo, 959 militantes se han rendido, incluidos 80 heridos, de los cuales 51 que necesitaban tratamiento hospitalario fueron internados en el hospital NOVOAZOVSK de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
▪Durante el día, misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron dos puestos de mando, incluido el cuartel general de la defensa territorial en el área del asentamiento de SOLEDAR de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como 31 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano, incluidas las ubicaciones de unidades de mercenarios extranjeros de países europeos en Nikolaev y Krasnogorovka.
Además, dos aviones Su-24 ucranianos fueron destruidos en un aeródromo militar en la región de DNEPROPETROVSK, una división de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania en la región de Nikolaev, así como cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de UGLEDAR, POKROVSKOE, SOLEDAR y BAKHMUT de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército golpeó tres puestos de mando, 41 áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como un depósito de municiones cerca de la aldea de UGLEDAR de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Como resultado de los ataques aéreos, más de 270 nacionalistas murieron y 54 unidades de equipo militar quedaron inutilizadas.
▪Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 76 puestos de mando, 421 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, así como 147 unidades de artillería y morteros en posiciones de tiro, incluida una batería ucraniana de obuses M777 de 155 milímetros fabricados por los Estados Unidos cerca del asentamiento de PODGORNOE.
En el área del asentamiento de PROTOPOPOVKA, región de Kharkiv, se destruyó un cruce de pontones, inducido por unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para forzar el río Seversky Donets.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión Su-25 ucraniano sobre el asentamiento de TRIPOLIE en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Además, un MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado cerca del pueblo de STONE YARUGA en la región de Kharkiv.
15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de SEMENOVKA, VELIKIE PROHODY, BALAKLEYA, SMALL PASSAGES, VELIKA KAMYSHEVAKHA de la región de Kharkiv, MINING, GRABSKOE, STAROMIKHAILOVKA, VOLNOE de la República Popular de Donetsk, BELYAEVKA, CHERNOBAEVKA de la región de Kherson.
Además, en las áreas de los asentamientos de KAMENKA y MALAYA KAMYSHEVAKHA, región de Kharkiv, se interceptaron ocho cohetes ucranianos del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 172 aeronaves,
- 125 helicópteros,
- 927 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 311 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 3139 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 389 lanzacohetes múltiples,
- 1548 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros
- 2997 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

*09:43 *
❗★ Vrubovka y Rozovka han sido liberadas, Druzhba y Novozvanovka han sido despejadas.







*09:33 


⭐⭐Declaración del representante oficial del NM DPR sobre la situación a las 09:30 del 18 de mayo de 2022 *
Durante el último día, el enemigo disparó TREScientos Quince proyectiles y minas desde sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple BM-21 Grad de 122 mm, cañones de artillería de 152 y 122 mm, morteros de 120 y 82 mm.
♦Fueron tiroteadas las áreas de los DIEZ asentamientos de la República. Como resultado de la agresión ucraniana, TRES civiles resultaron heridos. SEIS edificios residenciales y SEIS instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
❗Los materiales sobre el hecho de herir a civiles, daños a la infraestructura fueron transferidos a la Fiscalía General de la DPR para su inclusión en los casos penales iniciados contra el comando de los nacionalistas ucranianos.
Los militares de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, continúan liberando los asentamientos de nuestra República de los invasores ucranianos. Durante el último día, nuestros militares destruyeron TREINTA y SEIS nacionalistas ucranianos, OCHO puestos de tiro, DOS vehículos de combate de infantería, UN transporte blindado de personal y TRES camiones. Se capturó UN montaje de artillería autopropulsada de 152 mm 2S3 "Acacia", UN vehículo blindado de mando y personal y un depósito de artillería de campaña. 11 militares de la 25ª brigada aerotransportada y 17 militares de la 54ª brigada mecanizada depusieron voluntariamente las armas y se pasaron al lado de la República Popular de Donetsk.

*08:48*
En la región de Zhytomyr, un gran incendio en un depósito de petróleo. Se informa que el ataque en Zhytomyr también golpeó la base aérea de Ozernoe.

*07:48 *
El comandante del batallón "Vostok" del NM de la RPD, Alexander Khodakovsky, señaló que *la rendición continuó incluso después del anochecer: alrededor de 600 militantes salieron de su área.*




> _“*Con el inicio de la oscuridad, el proceso de rendición no se suspendió, hasta las veintidós, el enemigo continuó abandonando Azovstal. Por nuestro colegio electoral salieron unas seiscientas personas, hasta ahora en la mañana hay silencio*_* ”*, dijo Jodakovski.



*06:30 *
mucho tiempo pensé si dar noticias de la categoría _"Cómo gobernar el mundo sin llamar la atención de los camilleros"_ . Decidí dárselo, el nivel de propaganda es dolorosamente indicativo:


> _"La misión de evacuación de Azovstal continúa. __Está controlada por nuestros oficiales militares y de inteligencia", _dijo_ el jefe del régimen de Kiev, V. Zelensky._



Pobre imitación del Imperio de las Mentiras.

*06:17*
gobernador de la región de Belgorod, Vyacheslav Gladkov, comentó sobre la situación en el pueblo de Bezymeno, bombardeado ayer:



> _“La víctima se siente satisfactoria, fue operada, ahora su vida no corre peligro”._



El gobernador señaló que, como resultado del bombardeo de una aldea fronteriza en la región de Belgorod, se dañó una línea eléctrica.

*00:20 *
Hubo una fuerte explosión en Kharkov.

*23:29 *
En este momento, multitudes de militantes de Azov y VSUshnikov están saliendo literalmente de todas las grietas en las ruinas de Azovstal.




> _"Grandes fuerzas de las tropas de la RPD y Rusia se han reunido en el lugar, grupos especiales de las Tropas Internas del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD están tomando prisioneros_ ", informa nuestra gente desde el lugar.
> La noche no detuvo la rendición, los ucranianos se rindieron en masa sin parar. Los cohetes de iluminación despegan constantemente hacia el cielo, lo que de alguna manera facilita la salida de los habitantes subterráneos
> Este es definitivamente el final de los "mil clandestinos". Otro final de la ukroleyenda sobre los luchadores invencibles. La derrota completa de la agrupación Azov de la JFO, que consistía en un par de decenas de miles de militares, ahora solo quedan unos pocos miles de ellos.
> Demacrados, harapientos, hambrientos, muchos de ellos son un espectáculo lamentable.


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> @AMA
> 
> 
> Una cosa es que a lo mejor después de casi tres meses les tengan tomada la medida a los drones ucranianos. Pero la sorpresa inicial fue más rusa que ucraniana, que se pusieron las botas a base de destruir e inutilizar blindados y transportes rusos.



El que se crea que estas bañeras con alas sirven para algo, que se lo haga mirar.







Ucrania recibió lanzacohetes para destruir cada tanque ruso 10 veces, eso sí, a costa de perder al kamikaze que dispara. 
Por eso al inicio hubo tanto vehículo destruido y por eso las bajas ukras han sido una barbaridad.


----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en Telegram
> 
> BORRELADAS
> 
> ...



"Y si es cierto que russia ha perdido el 100% de su ejército desde el comienzo de la guerra, entonces este es un record mundial de pérdidas para un ejercito que invade un pais"

He dicho.


No he dicho nada ni he dejado de decir, pero decir decir.. . . He dicho.


Es más. Ahora voy a decir que si mi abuela tuviera 45cms. de nabo, seria la abuela con el nabo mas largo del mundo.


Y todos juntos a decir que russia ha perdido el 15% del ejercito! Que lo ha dicho borrell!!


----------



## orcblin (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en Telegram
> 
> BORRELADAS
> 
> ...



joer, porque tendremos a tan cafres siempre? ya nos tuvimos que tragar al español solana en yugoslavia, y ahora este prenda con ucrania..
vaya cruz


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Un dron chino sale 300 dolares el paquete de USA a Ucrania es de 47 mil millones de dolares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veremos en 2 días. Puede ser que sean 5 pero da una idea clara de la situación. Esa zona está vendida

Pero queda muuuucha guerra por delante


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

este mes de mayo tenemos que conquistar slovyansk y kramatorsk

una vez realizado.ya todo quedara despejado para ir a por dnipro y la operacion especial estara rematada...

solonquedara el cerco a odessa y su capitulacion


----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Visión elcana (otanista) del "concepto estratégico de Madrid".
> 
> *13.12.2021*
> 
> ...




Este puto panfleto es el instituto elcano:

Propaganda.

_"......tras una década de cambios que incluye acontecimientos tan relevantes como la campaña de Libia, la invasión rusa de Crimea,.... "

campaña libia=10.000 muertos y 50.000 heridos
invasion de crimea= menos de 5









Guerra de Libia de 2011 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Primera fase de la guerra ruso-ucraniana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




_
asi toda la puta vida


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

ucrania se esta quedando sin diesel para sus transportes

los generales piden a falopensky ayuda y este se hace selfies

como en todas las guerras el.colapso sera brutal e imprevisible


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Este puto panfleto es el instituto elcano:
> 
> Propaganda.
> 
> ...




Un ascazo.

Añado este artículo.


Spoiler



*10.03.2016*

Escribe Carlos del castillo.

Crónica de un engaño: 30 años del referéndum de la OTAN
*Crónica de un engaño: 30 años del referéndum de la OTAN*


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Otra tanda...


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania se esta quedando sin diesel para sus transportes
> 
> los generales piden a falopensky ayuda y este se hace selfies
> 
> como en todas las guerras el.colapso sera brutal e imprevisible



No pasa nada. Cuándo se rompa el frente del Donbass y se retiren al oeste se venderá como retirada táctica o reagrupamiento estratégico 

Los medios occidentales son a prueba de bomba termobárica. Y es lo normal, estamos en guerra


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que cabrones con los camiones manguera, como en el desfile de las victoria del 45
> 
> No obstante el vídeo seguramente será del 2015



En el 45 los alemanes defecaban desfilando, al parecer les dieron un purgante.

Los camiones limpiaban excrementos.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Esos furgones me parecen mucho mas apropiados que los autobuses.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Disfrutad. Es de hace 20 horas.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

segun el estado mayor ruso.en 10 dias el.ejercito ukro no tendra diesel...


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




huyen como ratas


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> segun el estado mayor ruso.en 10 dias el.ejercito ukro no tendra diesel...



Ganar a la OTAN sin el apoyo del amigo invierno.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Disfrutad. Es de hace 20 horas.



¿Lo cuenta llorando?...

Es que si no va a ver sus mierdavideos la puta madre del niñato masón este.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Eso es normal porque en Letonia está instalado el fascismo de la UE.


----------



## neutral295 (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



A Zelensky no le interesa detener a este traidor, jaja, tiene que hacerlo contra asalariados ucranianos pacíficos entre 18 y 60 años.


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo cuenta llorando?...
> 
> Es que si no va a ver sus mierdavideos la puta madre del niñato masón este.



No le da importancia a Azovstal.


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ucros recogiendo heridos.
Esto sí es raro de ver.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

He visto íntegra -he escuchado, más bien- la conferencia de nuestro exembajador en Georgia y exconsul general en Rusia, (que recomiendo, y agradezco efusivamente a todos los que la habéis subido), hoy en la portada de El Mundo me encuentro esto:




Dejó claro nuestro diplomático jubilado que la moral no tiene que ver con relaciones internacionales... pero ¿y la credibilidad? Él mismo dijo que el acuerdo de la crisis de Cuba fue un pacto verbal, entre caballeros... y funcionó. ¿Qué pasa si no tienes credibilidad a nivel internacional? Me hubiera gustado estar entre el público para hacerle esa pregunta...

Y viene a cuento de esta portada... ¿no se da cuenta Poroshenko de que al decir lo que está diciendo asume que la palabra de Ucrania no vale nada? ¿No implica ello un problema social? 

Lo pregunto en serio a nuestros grandes gurús. Más allá de tonterías como la "marca España"... ¿existe una percepción entre las élites de fiabilidad/no fiabilidad a la hora de negociar? ¿Implica algo eso?

Y si fuese así... ¿qué le supone a EEUU a nivel internacional la continua pérdida de credibilidad que arrastra? ¿Puede llegar a ser crítica? ¿Puede afectar al dólar?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Parece que haya un poquito de tensión en el ambiente.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Rusia ya le ha comunicado al embajador español en Moscú, la expulsión de varios diplomáticos y de trabajadores de la Embajada y del Consulado Español, en Moscú.

En el Consulado el cotarro lo lleva una mujer, no diré su nombre, que es UCRANIANA, y que por supuesto está casada con uno de los trabajadores de la Embajada.

La expulsión de Moscú es una putada enorme, pues ese Consulado y esa Embajada, es la que tiene actualmente, los sueldos más altos de todas las delegaciones de España en el extranjero. Hay un embajador, un cónsul, un cónsul general, un cónsul adjunto, un cónsul honorario y otro agente consular, un canciller, dos encargados de negocios, así como una extensa delegación de rango menor.

Igualmente la Policía Nacional destinada allí, a los que conozco muy bien, demasiado diría, tendrá que reducirse. No os hacéis una idea de lo que gana un Policía destinado en Moscú. Le he he llevado las inversiones a dos de ellos. Y si España supiera lo que se gasta en su sede diplomática rusa, ardía Roma.

Y por cierto, como en todo lo público, ABSOLUTAMENTE todos los policías destinados en Moscú, lo son por contactos. Los dos que más conozco (y que ya no están, pues se les acabó el chollo hace unos meses), entraron porque la mujer de uno y el hermano de otro, eran familiares de políticos de la Comunidad de Madrid, en el gobierno regional.


----------



## SanRu (18 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> No pasa nada. Cuándo se rompa el frente del Donbass y se retiren al oeste se venderá como *retirada táctica o reagrupamiento estratégico*
> 
> Los medios occidentales son a prueba de bomba termobárica. Y es lo normal, estamos en guerra



Contraofensiva inversa.


----------



## alexforum (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Buena manera de comenzar el miércoles...



El detalle del camion de limpieza detras del desfiles de los prisioneros va con segundas. Cuando en la WWII Stalin mando desfilar a los miles de soldados alemanes capturados por Moscu, hicieron lo mismo. Tras el desfile de los prisioneros iba un servicio de limpieza igualito, echando agua para desinfectar.

En esta imagen se ve claramente, pero hay videos de lo mismo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No le da importancia a Azovstal.



Falta la foto de las banderas en la chimenea más alta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Contraofensiva inversa.



"Han ido a por agua y ahora vuelven".


----------



## Billy Ray (18 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No le da importancia a Azovstal.



Es de suponer, tiene que vender grandes victorias de Zelensky, si no le cierran el canal.

Pero es que además este niñato no tiene nada que decirme, un tipo que confunde infantería motorizada con mecanizada no puede ir de experto militar. Es un bluff este individuo, y además nunca fué soldado.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (18 May 2022)

En una ocasión le preguntaron a un soldado alemán que cuando se dio cuenta de que estaban perdiendo la guerra.

Cuando nuestras victorias se producían cada vez más cerca de casa, contesto.


----------



## orcblin (18 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Contraofensiva inversa.



avance de terreno con tasas de crecimiento negativo


----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> avance de terreno con tasas de crecimiento negativo



avance posicionándose en corto


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

Uy, uy, uy..Globaltimes viene hoy menos moderado, parece que el apoyo a Rusia no se desmorona. No está mal echarle hoy un ojo a los titulares, porque viene cargadito y cada vez más incisivo respecto a la crisis.

Uno de ellos:





__





‘Weapons in, wheat out’ – hypocrisy of some Western countries further exposed in Ukraine crisis - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*'Armas adentro, trigo afuera': la hipocresía de algunos países occidentales* expuesta aún más en la crisis de Ucrania


Los *países occidentales*, particularmente los EE. UU., solían hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles para *apoderarse de recursos estratégicos como el petróleo*. Ahora, a medida que el grano se vuelve cada vez más buscado y estratégico, Occidente ha demostrado una vez más su naturaleza codiciosa y malvada.

"*Al ayudar a Ucrania a 'liberar su trigo',* algunos países occidentales tratan de abordar su escasez de alimentos. Pueden aprovechar la desgracia de Ucrania para comprar más alimentos a precios relativamente más bajos. *Este tipo de 'saqueo' revela que Occidente es egocéntrico y mercenario* en términos de la crisis de Ucrania", dijo el académico chino.

"Armas adentro, trigo afuera" solo demuestra cuán hipócritas son algunos países occidentales . .


----------



## alexforum (18 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> En el 45 los alemanes defecaban desfilando, al parecer les dieron un purgante.
> 
> Los camiones limpiaban excrementos.


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esos furgones me parecen mucho mas apropiados que los autobuses.



Serán los evacuados por ukraina?


----------



## workforfood (18 May 2022)

Un poco de marcha.





El que quiera este verano ir a Moscú lo puede hacer vía Estambul y así también puede aprovechar para hacerse un implante capilar.


----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ya le ha comunicado al embajador español en Moscú, la expulsión de varios diplomáticos y de trabajadores de la Embajada y del Consulado Español, en Moscú.
> 
> En el Consulado el cotarro lo lleva una mujer, no diré su nombre, que es UCRANIANA, y que por supuesto está casada con uno de los trabajadores de la Embajada.
> 
> ...



Si publicas esto, montas un buen pollo. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## porconsiguiente (18 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (18 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es de suponer, tiene que vender grandes victorias de Zelensky, si no le cierran el canal.
> 
> Pero es que además este niñato no tiene nada que decirme, un tipo que confunde infantería motorizada con mecanizada no puede ir de experto militar. Es un bluff este individuo, y además nunca fué soldado.



Yo cuando lo vi haciendo de gamer del Squad dije, ya esta, todo lo que tenia que ver de este individuo ya lo he visto. No es referencia de nada. Ya me encargare de decírselo a mis colegas, que están cegados con el gilipollas este.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (18 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Solo una aclaración, el captagon no es una anfetamina sino la unión de una anfetamina con un alcaloide de la familia de la cafeina, lo cual crea un efecto sinérgico que aumenta considerablemente los efectos de las dos sustancias.
> 
> La base y la idea del Captagon es bastante similar al ECA (que muchos del mundillo de los gimnasios conocerán) pero el Captagon real está controlado desde hace ya muchos años y muy descontinuado. Por tanto la mayoría del Captagon que utilizan los follacabras es falsificado y en realidad son otros derivados de las anfetaminas, por lo general metafentamina que está ya muy probada desde hace décadas para fines militares y por tanto es la más adecuada para el fin que se persigue con los ya nombrados follacabras.
> 
> Saludos.




Muchas gracias, lo has explicado genial  , el captagón es anfetamina más teofilina. Ésta es un alcaloide y como todo alcaloide su uso continuado crea dependencia.
Mis dies 





.


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

Visto en Turquía:


Por lo tanto, *antes de que Finlandia y Suecia se unan a la OTAN,* Rusia puede intentar *perpetuar sus ganancias concretas en el frente ucraniano.* *La administración del Kremlin puede continuar la guerra híbrida* poniendo fin a la guerra caliente activa en Ucrania debido a la nueva frontera de 1300 kilómetros.

Además, durante el período de acceso a la OTAN de los dos países, Rusia querrá avanzar más en el este de Ucrania mediante la adopción de una estrategia militar más agresiva.

Por lo tanto, *la inclusión de los dos países en la OTAN *determinará los pasos de Rusia sobre el terreno. En resumen, los dos países *provocarán una reorganización completa de sus cartas en Ucrania. *









İsveç ve Finlandiya'nın NATO kararı... Savaş kapıda mı? | 10 SORU 10 YANIT


Rusya’nın Ukrayna’yı işgali ile başlayan savaş, 200 yıldır tarafsız olan İsveç’i ve Finlandiya’yı NATO’ya katılmaya yöneltti. Peki ama bu sürece nasıl...




www.hurriyet.com.tr


----------



## manodura79 (18 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> El que se crea que estas bañeras con alas sirven para algo, que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho ya cada vez son menos los vídeos. Ahora tenemos muchos más vídeos de blindados pisando minas. Videos que dejan casualmente de grabar una vez explosiona el artefacto con lo cual no sabemos las consecuencias reales. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Rusia afirma que no hay avances en las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania: "Notamos una falta total de voluntad"*
El portavoz del *Kremlin*, *Dmitry Peskov*, ha asegurado este miércoles que no hay ningún avance en las conversaciones de paz con *Ucrania*, y que *Kiev* está mostrando una falta total de voluntad para continuarlas. "Las negociaciones no avanzan y estamos notando una falta total de voluntad por parte de los negociadores ucranianos para continuar con este proceso", ha dicho Peskov.

El martes, la agencia de noticias Interfax recogió unas declaraciones del viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, *Andrey Rudenko*, en las que afirmaba que *Rusia *y *Ucrania *no estaban manteniendo conversaciones "de ninguna forma" y que *Kiev *"prácticamente se había retirado del proceso de negociación". Informa Reuters


----------



## Zhukov (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En el Consulado el cotarro lo lleva una mujer, no diré su nombre, que es UCRANIANA, y que por supuesto está casada con uno de los trabajadores de la Embajada.



Esa Charova es una bruja que se ha dedicado a putear a todos los solicitantes rusos de visados para España todo lo que ha podido, en especial a los de Crimea, es una vergüenza que no le hayan abierto expediente por discriminación. Espero que esté entre los "agraciados"con la expulsión


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

@Seronoser 

Embajadas españolas, nido de mamandurrias, corruptelas y vacaciones pagadas. La mayor parte del personal de todas ellas debería pasar 3-4 meses bajo las bombas en Azovstal para recordar quien les paga el sueldo.


----------



## crocodile (18 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He visto íntegra -he escuchado, más bien- la conferencia de nuestro exembajador en Georgia y exconsul general en Rusia, (que recomiendo, y agradezco efusivamente a todos los que la habéis subido), hoy en la portada de El Mundo me encuentro esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061809
> 
> ...



Es evidente lo que dice Puercoshenko, si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera llegado a Kiev en 2 semanas, de hecho las tropas de RPD Y RPL estaban barriendo a los ukronazis cuando Putiniano empeñado en que occidente eran sus socios y seguir negociando con ellos los paro en Minsk 1 y 2, aquí muchos nos crucificaron por decirlo y decian que era una partida de ajedrez , se ha demostrado ahora que ello fue una gran cagada.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

de todos modos la guerra debe ralentizarse eso de violar matar y saquear requiere tiempo selección de objetivos vaselina en algunos casos etc..

la logística y la planificación lleva tiempo


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

HOY :







Madre mía, 30000 muertos y 4200 tanques y blindados, menuda operación especial...


----------



## Andr3ws (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y rusia va mal..jajajjaajjajs
> 
> hasta hacemos desfiles
> 
> jajajjajs putos otanicos... asi vais a desfilar por la castellana



Madre de Dios, algunos van en chanclas. 

Ver estas cosas me deja una sensación extraña.


----------



## ussser (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Yago en el doctor carballo de la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061633



No puede ser. XD


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ya le ha comunicado al embajador español en Moscú, la expulsión de varios diplomáticos y de trabajadores de la Embajada y del Consulado Español, en Moscú.
> 
> En el Consulado el cotarro lo lleva una mujer, no diré su nombre, que es UCRANIANA, y que por supuesto está casada con uno de los trabajadores de la Embajada.
> 
> ...



ays pues yo soy más de mirar la parte posterior de unas rusas con falda de tubo ajustada, lo que cuentas ya lo imaginábamos como una certeza además en este foro ya tenemos todos un titulo de Master del universo en detectar las manipulaciones otanicas o de cualquier otro tipo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

La cantidad de antebrazo y muñeca que se esta trabajando en este subforo a cuenta del pajero manginazo Yago (el de Cosas Militares, que estallo el otro día) 

Pena que no le estallase junto a la cabeza la almorrana que probablemente tenga.

Lo que comenta @Billy Ray, en la diana. Infantería mecanizada = transportes blindados de personal o vehículos de combate de infantería; infantería motorizada = sin blindaje. No es que saber la diferencia te vaya a hacer capitán de los Navy Seals, pero joder, que el tío se vende como experto. 

No hace falta haber sido soldado para entender de cosas militares, pero esta claro que ese chaval esta conectado a lo bélico como podría estar conectado al manga o al porno de enanas. Una excusa para no tener que salir al parque a jugar al futbol cuando era pequeño.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Follarse a una rusa es saltarse las sanciones y quizás delito de traición? O solo si se paga en rublos?


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Atención grande victoria Ucraniana en Senegal veis como ganan batallas y tal


----------



## crocodile (18 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon nuevamente contra el pueblo fronterizo de Solokhi en la región de Belgorod, Rusia, un residente local resultó herido, varios edificios resultaron dañados.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Me gustaría saber cuantos altos funcionarios ucranianos entre 18 y 65 años están ahora mismo comiéndole el culo a la niñera o a la secretaria en sus "segundas residencias" en paises como Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Polonia, Austria...


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Los principales comandantes en Azovstal no se han rendido.*
Los comandantes ucranianos de alto rango en la acería *Azovstal *de *Mariupol *todavía están dentro de la planta y aún no se han rendido, informa la prensa local citando al líder separatista prorruso *Denis Pushilin*.

La agencia de noticias DAN cita a Pushilin, que afirma que entre los cientos de combatientes que se han entregado no había ningún comandante del más alto nivel. "No se han ido (de la planta)" hasta ahora, ha dicho.

Según Rusia, 959 combatientes ucranianos, incluidos 80 heridos, se han rendido desde los búnkeres y túneles debajo de la acería *Azovstal *de *Mariupol *desde el lunes. Informa Reuters


----------



## aserejee (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @Seronoser
> 
> Embajadas españolas, nido de mamandurrias, corruptelas y vacaciones pagadas. La mayor parte del personal de todas ellas debería pasar 3-4 meses bajo las bombas en Azovstal para recordar quien les paga el sueldo.



Yo que curre en una durante un tiempo, eso lo daba por sentado.
En cambio algunas (2) de las entrañables anectodas que me sorprendieron:
- Embajador en coche oficial y conductor 'repartiendo Jeans' a crías menores en los pueblos...
- Embajador en pelotas en su residencia tomando clases de pintura de la mujer de un español currando con nosotros...


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los principales comandantes en Azovstal no se han rendido.*
> Los comandantes ucranianos de alto rango en la acería *Azovstal *de *Mariupol *todavía están dentro de la planta y aún no se han rendido, informa la prensa local citando al líder separatista prorruso *Denis Pushilin*.
> 
> La agencia de noticias DAN cita a Pushilin, que afirma que entre los cientos de combatientes que se han entregado no había ningún comandante del más alto nivel. "No se han ido (de la planta)" hasta ahora, ha dicho.
> ...



biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, siguen las aventuras de los fraguel rock
aupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa gaviotón


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los principales comandantes en Azovstal no se han rendido.*



Se han quedado para la happy hour...

Si no tienen tropa con la que pelear, como si se quedan jugando a las cartas hasta el 2035. Menos gasto para los rusos, que parece que andan muy ufanos prestando todo tipo de servicios medico-hoteleros a la muchachada ucraniana. 

Además, libran temporalmente a los del GRU de tener que empezar con las sesiones de waterboarding, que siempre son una pesadez hasta que el receptor deja de jugar a héroe.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que los rusos han destruido una escuela con fósforo blanco.*
*Ucrania* ha denunciado este miércoles que los rusos han bombardeado una escuela en *Avdiivka*, en la región de *Donetsk*, en el este del país, y que ha usado para ello municiones con fósforo blanco, de forma que el edificio ha quedado completamente en llamas.

La denuncia parte del jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de *Donetsk*, *Pavlo Kyrylenko*, en su cuenta de Telegram, según recoge la agencia local Ukrinform.

Las bombas de fósforo blanco producen un fuego que no se puede apagar con agua y sus componentes se pegan a la piel de las víctimas, que pueden arder hasta los huesos. Su uso contra personas está prohibido desde 1997 por la *Convención de Ginebra*. Informa Efe


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Yo que curre en una durante un tiempo, eso lo daba por sentado.
> En cambio algunas (2) de las entrañables anectodas que me sorprendieron:
> - Embajador en coche oficial y conductor 'repartiendo Jeans' a crías menores en los pueblos...
> - Embajador en pelotas en su residencia tomando clases de pintura de la mujer de un español currando con nosotros...



Lo veo y te lo subo: segundo de la embajada contratando a un tío de la comunidad española para que le buscase putas (literalmente, sin adornos; el pájaro diplomático lo contaba casi con orgullo tras la segunda copa; decía que era un hombre muy ocupado y que por eso necesitaba un "cunt scout"; embajador y segundo de la embajada organizando fiestas "culturales" a las que solo se invitaban universitarias después de hacer criba usando FB (esto se supo porque hubo un denuncia a la policía por un "asuntillo" un tanto oscuro en una de las fiestas).

Pero te puedo decir lo mismo de gente trabajando en ONGs y organizaciones internacionales varias. Si la gente supiese a donde van a parar sus impuestos, volvería al chiringuito a pedir otra de gambas


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, siguen las aventuras de los fraguel rock
> aupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *gaviotón*



Chupame un cojon...cabo chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon...cabo chusquero de mierda.....



Nosotros te queremos, aguante gaviotón, lo lo lo lo lo lo lo
AGUANTE GAVIOTONNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

En la cuenta oficial de Ucrania en Instagram, la guerra actual se posicionó como una guerra de personas LGBT contra personas anti-LGBT.

Ucrania representa a LGBT, y el segundo, respectivamente, Rusia.

Aún alguien no sabe quién son los buenos en esta historia?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

mis pronombres: pim/pam


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 MIL? Pocos me parecen


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

La invasión está siendo tan grotesca, que aunque los ucranianos inflasen las cifras de destrucción a la que están sometiendo a los rusos y lo real solo fuese la mitad, la M-I-T-A-D, aun así, seguiría siendo un huevo.
Vaya pana que le están metiendo a los ruskies.


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon...cabo chusquero de mierda.....



Mongolo la cuenta del cabo es tu segunda cuenta?
Cada vez que entro os veo insultandose. A ti te falta un riego o algo mongolo?


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Nosotros te queremos, aguante gaviotón, lo lo lo lo lo lo lo
> AGUANTE GAVIOTONNNNNNNNNNNNNN



A tomar porculo chusquero de mierda......


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La invasión está siendo tan grotesca, que aunque los ucranianos inflasen las cifras de destrucción a la que están sometiendo a los rusos y lo real solo fuese la mitad, la M-I-T-A-D, aun así, seguiría siendo un huevo.
> Vaya pana que le están metiendo a los ruskies.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mongolo la cuenta del cabo es tu segunda cuenta?
> Cada vez que entro os veo insultandose. A ti te falta un riego o algo *mongolo*?



Mas o menos como a tu PM.....GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mongolo la cuenta del cabo es tu segunda cuenta?
> Cada vez que entro os veo insultandose. A ti te falta un riego o algo mongolo?



Eh que yo no insulto, es él que no supera el trauma de ser un niño inclusero


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061848
> 
> En la cuenta oficial de Ucrania en Instagram, la guerra actual se posicionó como una guerra de personas LGBT contra personas anti-LGBT.
> 
> ...



Darán las gracias de haber destruido el batallón Azov, nadie LGBT quiere cruzarse con uno de estos tipos por la calle.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (18 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eh que yo no insulto, es él que no supera el trauma de ser un niño inclusero



A ignorados lo siento.



JoséBatallas dijo:


> En cada puta página hay dos, tres o más citaciones al subnormal de rejon. Y esto parece no tener fin. Cualquier puto imbécil os tiene entretenidos como quiere y termina por reventar el hilo el solo gracias a vuestra inestimable colaboración.
> 
> Como esto cada vez va a mas, puesto que le estais dando bola continuamente y él se crece y continua llamando la atención, me veo obligado, por salud mental, a comenzar a ignorar a los usuarios que lo citen constantemente. Saludos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

consideremos el numero que nos avanza el amigo rejon, siempre bien informado

30k

A 30k muertos corresponden unos 90k heridos = 120k bajas

Por otro lado, y usando la estadística de guerras pasadas, suele caer un 10-12% de la tropa (lo que les ocurrió a los americanos en la 2a GM, por ejemplo; si, los que tomaron Faluya en solo 3 meses ), con lo que para que caigan unos 30k has tenido que exponer a unos 300k

Algo no cuadra. Porque si los satélites no mienten, los rusos han metido unos 130-150k tíos. Si mienten, esta claro que tienen que estar echando mano de todos los activos que tienen (900k), con lo cual la historia de que se están quedando sin soldados pierde fuelle.

Y luego esta el eterno misterio: las bajas ucranianas NUNCA aparecen por ninguna parte. Tiene que ser la hostia estar peleando contra inmortales o estar peleando con la mentalidad de que no importa cuantos de los tuyos caigan.

A LA ELITE UCRANIANA, LOS QUE SE ESTAN ESCAPANDO DEL PAIS EN RANGE ROVER (a pesar de ir ganando la guerra), SE LA PELA CUANTOS UCRANIANOS MUERAN. SOLO LES IMPORTA CUANTOS RUSOS CAIGAN, PORQUE PARA ESO COBRAN. Fin de la historia...


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eh que yo no insulto, es él que no supera el trauma de ser un niño inclusero



Que no insultas????si es lo único que haces desde que entras....chusquero de mierda y encima mentiroso......


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

@JoséBatallas 

rejon es un referente, joder  no seas extremo


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (18 May 2022)

Qué es lo que pasa con rejon cuando sale el sol, pues que no hace sombra, no es por lo fantasma que es, es porque su sombra huye avergonzada.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Repito, mis pronombres son pim/pam

Por lo tanto, salgo a comerme una ensalada de langostinos a la brasa.


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En maniobras duermes en cualquier sitio, sin tienda ni saco, eso es gloria supongo que también y más en una guerra.



Estan diciendo que le dejaron la cama a los ukros. No estan en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

rejon fue al colegio con Yago, el de Cosas Militares (a saber en que cosas militares esta pensando en realidad)


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @JoséBatallas
> 
> rejon es un referente, joder  no seas extremo



Tu eres el siguiente lo siento. Es por salud mental.

Obviamente eres muy libre de contestarle las veces que quieras y mantener con el una disertación filosófica o un diálogo de besugos. Como yo lo soy de ignorar. No soporto las infantilidades. Un solo gilipollas está reventando el puto hilo entero gracias a vuestra ayuda.

Dejé de aguantar este tipo de cosas cuando abandoné forocoches.

Saludos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

El tío se lo toma en serio. Acojonante


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia entregan oficialmente sus peticiones de ingreso a la OTAN-*
*Finlandia *y *Suecia *han presentado sus solicitudes de ingreso en la *OTAN*, mientras se llevan a cabo consultas entre los Aliados para eliminar la oposición de *Turquía *a la integración de los dos países nórdicos en la Alianza.

"Éste es un momento histórico en un momento crítico para nuestra seguridad", ha dicho el secretario general de la *OTAN*, *Jens Stoltenberg*, quien ha recibido las solicitudes de ingreso presentadas por los embajadores de dos países. "Esperamos concluir rápidamente" el proceso, ha agregado. Informa Afp


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061848
> 
> En la cuenta oficial de Ucrania en Instagram, la guerra actual se posicionó como una guerra de personas LGBT contra personas anti-LGBT.
> 
> ...




LOS BUENOS NO SE PERO ESTA CLARO EN EL FORO QUE TODOS LOS QUE APOYAN A UCRANIA SON PEDERASTAS


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> consideremos el numero que nos avanza el amigo rejon, siempre bien informado
> 
> 30k
> 
> ...




AYER SE ESCPAO EL FISCAL GENERAL DE UCRANIA .... IMAGINAD COMO DEBE ESTAR LA COSA... 

GOLPE DE ESTADO INMINENTE


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Cosas que no comprenderé NUNCA de este foro:

- tíos que te dicen que tienes pocos mensajes por oposición a su cantidad de mensajes, como si fuera un merito;
- tíos que te dicen que llevan mas tiempo que tu en el foro, como si fuera un merito;
- tíos que te avisan de que te van a ignorar; la creme de la creme son aquellos que además te lo explican 

Esta claro que en España hacen falta pensiones mas bajas y mini jobs para los jubiletas y remoras del sistema.

A por los langostinos.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El tío se lo toma en serio. Acojonante



Yo en serio.....     ..pero y lo bien que me lo paso con los putos putinianos jomio...eso no tiene precio....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

@alnitak 

El video anda circulando por aquí, creo. No falla uno: todos con el Range Rover de 120k euros. En un pais con un PIB per capita que no llega a la mitad del de Botswana.


----------



## John Nash (18 May 2022)

Rusia expulsa a 27 miembros de la misión diplomática de España


El Kremlin responde a la medida análoga del Gobierno español, que en abril echó al mismo número de funcionarios de la legación rusa en Madrid. Los afectados tendrán que dejar el país en siete días




elpais.com





El Kremlin responde a la medida análoga del Gobierno español que en abril expulsó a otros 27 miembros de la legación rusa en Madrid


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

@rejon 

No me refería a ti, cantamañas, sino al héroe cultureta que me ha ignorado por mentarte.

Que tu te lo tomas en serio esta totalmente descontado. Mejor si te dieses una vuelta e intentases vaciar las pelotas.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @JoséBatallas
> 
> rejon es un referente, joder  no seas extremo



Gracias jomio....uno que me comprende.


----------



## John Nash (18 May 2022)

*Francia rechaza la medida de Rusia de expulsar al personal de su embajada*

Francia ha condenado la decisión de Rusia de expulsar a sus diplomáticos y al personal de la embajada francesa en Moscú.

En abril, Francia expulsó a 35 rusos con estatus diplomático, en el marco de una oleada de expulsiones que supuso el regreso de más de 300 rusos de las capitales europeas.


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso

En Mariupol, los militantes de la unidad nacionalista Azov y los militares ucranianos
bloqueados en la planta Azovstal siguen rindiéndose.

En las últimas 24 horas, 694 militantes han depuesto las armas y se han rendido,
entre ellos 29 heridos.

Desde el 16 de mayo se han rendido un total de 959 militantes, incluidos 80 heridos,
de los cuales 51 necesitan tratamiento hospitalario y han sido ingresados en el hospital 
de Novoazovsk, en la República Popular de Donetsk.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

A lo largo de un día, misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas
han alcanzado 2 puestos de mando, incluido el cuartel general de defensa territorial cerca 
de Soledar en la República Popular de Donetsk, así como 31 zonas de personal y equipos
militares ucranianos, incluidos los emplazamientos de unidades mercenarias extranjeras 
de países europeos en Nikolaev y Krasnogorovka.

Además, destruidos 2 aviones Su-24 ucranianos cerca de Dnepropetrovsk, 1 división 
de sistemas S-300 ucranianos cerca de Nikolaev, 4 depósitos de munición para misiles 
y armas de artillería y munición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Ugledar, 
Pokrovskoe, Soledar y Bakhmut, en la República Popular de Donetsk.

La aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército ha atacado 3 puestos de mando, 41 zonas
de concentración de personal y equipo militar de las AFU y 1 depósito de municiones 
cerca de Ugledar, República Popular de Donetsk.

Los ataques han provocado la eliminación de más de 270 nacis y hasta 54 vehículos
blindados y de motor.

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería han atacado 76 puestos de mando, 421 de personal
y equipo militar, así como 147 unidades de artillería y morteros en posiciones de tiro, incluida
1 batería ucraniana de obuses M777 de 155 mm de fabricación estadounidense cerca de Pogornoe.

1 punto de cruce de pontones equipado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para cruzar el río
Severskyi Donets ha sido destruido cerca de Protopopovka, región de Kharkov.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado 1 avión Su-25 ucraniano sobre Tripolie,
república popular de Donetsk.

Además, 1 MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana ha sido derribado cerca de Kamennaya Yaruga,
región de Kharkov.

15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos han sido derribados cerca de Semenovka, Velikie 
Prokhody, Balakleya, Malye Prokhody, Velikaya Kamyshevakha en la región de Kharkov, Rudnichnyi, 
Grabskoe, Staromikhailovka, Volnoe en la República Popular de Donetsk, Belyaevka, Chernobaevka 
en la región de Kherson.

También se han interceptado 8 cohetes ucranianos Smerch de lanzamiento múltiple cerca de Kamenka
y Malaya Kamyshevakha, en la región de Kharkov.

En total, 
172 aviones 
125 helicópteros ucranianos, 
927 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
311 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
3.139 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
389 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 
1.548 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como
2.997 unidades de vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos durante la operación.

 #MoD #Rusia #Ucrania #Informe
@mod_russia_en


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que no insultas????si es lo único que haces desde que entras....chusquero de mierda y encima mentiroso......



Ni a tí ni a tu madre, que no tengo el gusto de conocer,,,,al igual que tú


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @rejon
> 
> No me refería a ti, *cantamañas*, sino al héroe cultureta que me ha ignorado por mentarte.
> 
> Que tu te lo tomas en serio esta totalmente descontado. Mejor si te dieses una vuelta e intentases vaciar las pelotas.



Lo ves.si luego te insulto lloras y te meas en los pantalones joio........


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es evidente lo que dice Puercoshenko, si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera llegado a Kiev en 2 semanas, de hecho las tropas de RPD Y RPL estaban barriendo a los ukronazis cuando Putiniano empeñado en que occidente eran sus socios y seguir negociando con ellos los paro en Minsk 1 y 2, aquí muchos nos crucificaron por decirlo y decian que era una partida de ajedrez , se ha demostrado ahora que ello fue una gran cagada.



En en el 2014 Rusia tenia un gran problema en su economía, tardaron unos 5 años en arreglarla, luego les vino el COVID pero fueron avanzado. Económicamente hablando este es el mejor momento, en el 2014 a la mínima sanción más, ya tenia algunas, Rusia se hubiera derrumbado.

El timiming ha de tener en cuenta los aspectos económicos.

Russia Economic Report 33: The Dawn of a New Economic Era? (2015)
Russia's economy is failing, but that gives it a chance to reform (2014)
Russian Inflation Surges to 13-Year High as Ruble Crisis Stings (2015)
etc.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ni a tí ni a tu madre, que no tengo el gusto de conocer,,,,al igual que tú



Pues yo a la tuya de sobra.....chusquero de mierda......no veas como se me pone la joia......


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues yo a la tuya de sobra.....chusquero de mierda......no veas como se me pone la joia......



Expóooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

NUEVO: En 17 aldeas y pueblos pequeños en #Ukraine que habían estado bajo ocupación rusa, Human Rights Watch encontró:

⚠ 31 ejecuciones sumarias y otros homicidios ilegítimos;

⚠ 6 desapariciones forzadas;

⚠ 7 casos de tortura;

⚠ 21 casos de internamiento ilegal.

Por las fuerzas rusas .


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

bueño peñita voy a comer, ya entro por la tarde para ver los mapitas de los avances ukros con los que nos deleita nuestro querido inclusero pingüigili


----------



## manodura79 (18 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Madre mía, pero si esos juguetes acaban de llegar al frente.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Expóooooooooooooooooosito



Ese es el que tiene el culo como un bebeero patos?o eres tú el que le dá.......chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> avance de terreno con tasas de crecimiento negativo



Esta para mí es la mejor de momento


----------



## chemarin (18 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es evidente lo que dice Puercoshenko, si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera llegado a Kiev en 2 semanas, de hecho las tropas de RPD Y RPL estaban barriendo a los ukronazis cuando Putiniano empeñado en que occidente eran sus socios y seguir negociando con ellos los paro en Minsk 1 y 2, aquí muchos nos crucificaron por decirlo y decian que era una partida de ajedrez , se ha demostrado ahora que ello fue una gran cagada.



Yo creo que hasta Putin debe de haberse dado cuenta de que la cagó, en su disculpa he de decir que quizás creyó sinceramente que Rusia podía ser socio de Occidente en igualdad de condiciones. Supongo que ahora ya sabe lo que hay, y habrá aprendido la lección.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> bueño peñita voy a comer, ya entro por la tarde para ver los mapitas de los avances ukros con los que nos deleita nuestro querido inclusero pingüigili



Que vas al contenedor de la esquina a vez si puedes sacar algo???muerto de hambre y chusquero....


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

*"Los comandantes del más alto nivel aún no han salido de la planta de Azovstal" *
Pushilin.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un off topic. Artículo curioso publicado en _El Mundo_ sobre la próxima cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



En Star Trek se repite siempre una escena, cuando la Enterprise se encuentra con alguna nave de origen desconocido, el segundo siempre le pregunta si levantan los escudos, y Picard, invariablemente se niega. Otra variante es cuando se encuentran una nave y esta levanta escudos, a eso sigue la orden de alerta roja en la Enterprise. En algunas culturas levantar las manos al acercarse puede considerarse un gesto hostil ya que puede ser para protegerse, significando que se desconfía del otro.

En resumen, las medidas defensivas pueden ser consideradas más que prudencia, intenciones hostiles, Y generalmente lo son. Uno no saluda a alguien cubiéndose como si fuera un boxeador, lo hace con los brazos abiertos, mostrando el cuerpo y el pecho descubierto.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tu eres el siguiente lo siento. Es por salud mental.
> 
> Obviamente eres muy libre de contestarle las veces que quieras y mantener con el una disertación filosófica o un diálogo de besugos. Como yo lo soy de ignorar. No soporto las infantilidades. Un solo gilipollas está reventando el puto hilo entero gracias a vuestra ayuda.
> 
> ...



Hice lo mismo q tú y ahora el hilo va mas ligero,muchísimo.


----------



## chemarin (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En en el 2014 Rusia tenia un gran problema en su economía, tardaron unos 5 años en arreglarla, luego les vino el COVID pero fueron avanzado. Económicamente hablando este es el mejor momento, en el 2014 a la mínima sanción Rusia se hubiera derrumbado más de las que ya tenia se hubiera derrumbado.
> 
> El timiming ha de tener en cuenta los aspectos económicos.
> 
> ...



Invadieron Crimea, y sabían que iban a tener sanciones (que las tuvieron):
Rusia: nuevas sanciones enmarcan los cinco años de la anexión de Crimea
No creo que la cuestión económica frenara a Putin. Creo que fue más una mala percepción del conflicto existencial que Rusia representa para Occidente. Espero que ahora lo haya entendido.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Declara en Kiev el primer soldado ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra: disparó desde un coche a un civil desarmado que iba en bicicleta.*
La justicia ucraniana inicia este miércoles su primer juicio por *crímenes de guerra* desde la entrada de tropas de *Rusia* en su territorio, el de un soldado ruso acusado de haber matado a un civil desarmado. El juicio, al que pronto seguirán varios más, será una prueba para el sistema judicial ucraniano, en un momento en que las instituciones internacionales también están realizando sus propias investigaciones sobre los abusos cometidos por las tropas rusas en este país.

*Vadim Chichimarine*, de *21 años*, comparecerá a partir de las 14:00 horas (13.00 horas, hora española) ante el *Tribunal de Distrito de Solomiansky* en *Kiev*, donde deberá dar explicaciones sobre la muerte de un hombre de 62 años el pasado 28 de febrero en el noreste de *Ucrania*

Acusado de *crímenes de guerra* y asesinato premeditado, el soldado, originario de *Irkutsk *en *Siberia*, se enfrenta a la cadena perpetua. "Entiende los cargos en su contra", ha informado a Afp su abogado, *Viktor Ovsiannikov*, sin revelar su estrategia de defensa. Según las autoridades ucranianas, coopera con los investigadores y reconoce los hechos, que tuvieron lugar solo cuatro días después del inicio de la invasión rusa.

Según la fiscalía, *Vadim Chichimarine* estaba al mando de una unidad dentro de una división de tanques cuando su convoy fue atacado. Con otros cuatro soldados, robó un automóvil. Mientras conducían cerca del pueblo de *Choupakhivka*, en la región de *Sumy*, se cruzaron con un hombre de 62 años en bicicleta.

"Uno de los militares ordenó al imputado que matara al civil para que no los denunciara", según el fiscal general. *Vadim Chichimarine* disparó con un kalashikov desde la ventana del vehículo y "el hombre murió al momento, a unas decenas de metros de su casa", agrega un comunicado de prensa. Informa Afp


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Ahora mismo será muy difícil saber si había o cuantos extranjeros han sido capturados en Mariúpol por una sencilla razón
> NO EXISTEN
> RUSIA si es inteligente no reconocerá oficialmente haberles capturado, y sus países tienen difícil reclamar siquiera explicaciones sobre su estado ya que seria reconocer que fueron mandados allí oficialmente
> Lo lógico es que Rusia se los lleve a alguna cheka donde los interrogará convenientemente. Siempre con la libertad de que puede hacer con ellos lo que considere sin tener que responder ante nadie
> ...



Sí que los han reconocido, es un buen arma diplomática. Y no los van a soltar, ni tienen legalmente obligación alguna de hacerlo, ya que son criminales según todas las convenciones, al haber "oficialmente" renunciado a sus cargos de generales y mierdas de esas.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Estan diciendo que le dejaron la cama a los ukros. No estan en el campo de batalla.



Cuando estas en guerra o en maniobras es una suerte dormir, te importa un pito donde caigas mientras puedas dormir, anda que no me dormí yo sentado en una ladera que al mínimo movimiento me despeñaba, con un viento de cara que llevaba arena. 

Lo único para que no me cazaran durmiendo coloque una trampa anti-sargentos en el único sendero que llevaba a mi posición, unas piedras y unas ramitas que no se notaban, pero que al pasar derribaba las piedras y lo podía oír y si, el sargento paso a ver mi puesto pero antes cayo en la trampa, desperezándome en el acto y pudiendo dar el alto pertinente.

Entiendo perfectamente a esos soldados, si ahí se puede dormir para que narices te vas a complicar la vida, te tumbas y al cabo de unos segundos dormido.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Un gimnasta ruso, sancionado un año sin competir por usar el símbolo proguerra "Z"*
Un gimnasta ruso ha sido sancionado con un año sin participar en competiciones oficiales por lucir en un podio una insignia asociada a la invasión de su país a *Ucrania*, ha informado un panel disciplinario.

La camiseta de *Ivan Kuliak* llevaba la letra *"Z"* de forma destacada cuando subió al podio junto al ucraniano *Kovtun Illia*, medallista de oro en la *Copa del Mundo* de gimnasia celebrada en marzo en *Doha*.

La *"Z"* ha sido pintada sobre los tanques y vehículos rusos en *Ucrania *y se ha convertido en un símbolo de apoyo a la invasión. Una comisión disciplinaria de la *Fundación de Ética Gimnástica* determinó que *Kuliak* había violado las reglas de la *Federación Internacional de Gimnasia* (*FIG*), órgano regulador del deporte. Informa Afp


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


>



En cuanto el Aidar quede neutralizado va a cambiar el gobierno en Ucrania, o eso parece apuntar esta "rendición sincronizada".


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cuando estas en guerra o en maniobras es una suerte dormir, te importa un pito donde caigas mientras puedas dormir, anda que no me dormí yo sentado en una ladera que al mínimo movimiento me despeñaba, con un viento de cara que llevaba arena.
> 
> Lo único para que no me cazaran durmiendo coloque una trampa anti-sargentos en el único sendero que llevaba a mi posición, unas piedras y unas ramitas que no se notaban, pero que al pasar derribaba las piedras y lo podía oír y si, el sargento paso a ver mi puesto pero antes cayo en la trampa, desperezándome en el acto y pudiendo dar el alto pertinente.
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente a esos soldados, si ahí se puede dormir para que narices te vas a complicar la vida, te tumbas y al cabo de unos segundos dormido.



Es algo de lo que se sorprendían mis amigos cuando íbamos de excursiones, que me podía quedar dormido en cualquier posición y lugar, sin importar si llovía o hacía un sol de justicia.


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esos furgones me parecen mucho mas apropiados que los autobuses.



Tras la finalización de la operación en Mariupol, las heroicas fuerzas ucranianas se infiltran a gran velocidad en territorio ruso.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Putin elimino a este par de imbéciles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fueron los servicios secretos ucranianos los que asesinaron a Motorola y Givi, en la Acarigua portuguesa estais mal informados, Asteriscos del Orinoco !!!.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Rusia expulsa a 27 diplomáticos españoles.*
27 empleados de la Embajada de *España *en *Moscú *y del Consulado General de España en *San Petersburgo* han sido declarados "persona non grata". Deberán salir del territorio del país dentro de los siete días siguientes a la fecha de entrega de la nota correspondiente al embajador. Es otro capítulo más de la respuesta rusa a las expulsiones de diplomáticos rusos que se llevan produciendo desde abril en distintos países europeos.









Rusia expulsa a 27 diplomáticos españoles


27 empleados de la Embajada de España en Moscú y del Consulado General de España en San Petersburgo han sido declarados "persona non grata". Deberán salir del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ya le ha comunicado al embajador español en Moscú, la expulsión de varios diplomáticos y de trabajadores de la Embajada y del Consulado Español, en Moscú.
> 
> En el Consulado el cotarro lo lleva una mujer, no diré su nombre, que es UCRANIANA, y que por supuesto está casada con uno de los trabajadores de la Embajada.
> 
> ...



Parece que ya es oficial.
27 diplomáticos expulsados. Fijaros si había...y si aún quedan.

Primero lo leísteis en burbuja amigos!
@calopez mis 20 rublos...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cuando estas en guerra o en maniobras es una suerte dormir, te importa un pito donde caigas mientras puedas dormir, anda que no me dormí yo sentado en una ladera que al mínimo movimiento me despeñaba, con un viento de cara que llevaba arena.
> 
> Lo único para que no me cazaran durmiendo coloque una trampa anti-sargentos en el único sendero que llevaba a mi posición, unas piedras y unas ramitas que no se notaban, pero que al pasar derribaba las piedras y lo podía oír y si, el sargento paso a ver mi puesto pero antes cayo en la trampa, desperezándome en el acto y pudiendo dar el alto pertinente.
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente a esos soldados, si ahí se puede dormir para que narices te vas a complicar la vida, te tumbas y al cabo de unos segundos dormido.



Aca el asunto es que le dejaron la cama de hotel a los nazis.
Pero bueno si hay que explicarlo...


----------



## terro6666 (18 May 2022)

Cómo va la bolsa de Donbas?


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Si lo que el hijoPutin deseaba con la invasión era garantizar que la OTAN no se acercase más a sus fronteras, el resultado está siendo poco menos que desastroso. 

A ver cómo se lo explica a los rusitos


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Yo que curre en una durante un tiempo, eso lo daba por sentado.
> En cambio algunas (2) de las entrañables anectodas que me sorprendieron:
> - Embajador en coche oficial y conductor 'repartiendo Jeans' a crías menores en los pueblos...
> - Embajador en pelotas en su residencia tomando clases de pintura de la mujer de un español currando con nosotros...



déjate de detalles curiosos y pasa directamente alas anécdotas sesuales depravadas


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Cosas que no comprenderé NUNCA de este foro:
> 
> - tíos que te dicen que tienes pocos mensajes por oposición a su cantidad de mensajes, como si fuera un merito;
> - tíos que te dicen que llevan mas tiempo que tu en el foro, como si fuera un merito;
> ...



ummm te hare una oferta que no podrás rechazar cuidado pues


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Más los 8 millones de nuevos rusos del Donbas y el Sur, son más de 14 millones de habitantes que ya no son ucranianos.
Si el país tenía unos 35 millones, ahora no quedan más de 20 millones.

Y como a Rusia le de por ir al Oeste, salen del país otros 10 millones, los más acobardados, los funcis de Kiev y Lvov.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que ya es oficial.
> 27 diplomáticos expulsados. Fijaros si había...y si aún quedan.
> 
> Primero lo leísteis en burbuja amigos!
> @calopez mis 20 rublos...



eso indudablemente afecta a la economía rusa son 27 rusitas que se quedan sin su sugar dadie, lo que hara que baje el consumo en Moscú temporalmente.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

por cierto a dia de hoy sigo sin ver refugiados ukros


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso indudablemente afecta a la economía rusa son 27 rusitas que se quedan sin su sugar dadie, lo que hara que baje el consumo en Moscú temporalmente.



Esas 27 rusitas probablemente son del FSB.


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 May 2022)

Se rompe la unidad europea: la italiana ENI abre cuenta en rublos para pagar el gas

ya había empezado, pero ahora no se cortan


----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

Teoricamente han salido 80 heridos y 879 soldados no heridos.
Teoricamente habia 600 heridos (¿había 6.600 soldados dentro, manteniendo la proporcion?)
Si esto es verdad, la cifra de muertos y heridos de ambos bandos esá terriblemente inflada (hablariamos de entre 20 y 30 muertos dentro de la Aceria en proporcion a los que han salido. Teniendo en cuenta lo duro que ha sido Mariupol.

Fuente Ucra:
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que 959 personas han abandonado Azovstal
OLENA ROSHCHINA - MIÉRCOLES, 18 MAYO 2022, 11:17

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que casi un millar de combatientes ucranianos han abandonado la planta asediada de Azovstal en Mariupol.

Fuente: El general de división Igor Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, citado por la agencia de noticias rusa alineada con el Kremlin RIA Novosti

Detalles:* Los invasores rusos lo califican de rendición, mientras que la parte ucraniana lo considera una operación para salvar la guarnición de Mariupol, esperando un intercambio de tropas.*

Según Konashenkov, desde el 16 de mayo han sido "capturadas" 959 personas, entre ellas 80 heridos, 51 de los cuales fueron trasladados al hospital de Novoazovsk, en la parte ocupada del óblast de Donetsk.

694 soldados del regimiento Azov y de otras unidades, entre ellos 29 soldados heridos, abandonaron anoche los búnkeres de Azovstal, dijo un representante del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

*La parte ucraniana aún no ha hecho pública ninguna información sobre la salida de los defensores de Mariupol, para no causarles daño*.


----------



## visaman (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esas 27 rusitas probablemente son del FSB.



una de esas me tiene que mandar el tito putin


----------



## niraj (18 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>




rusia es la.hostia... con solo 100.000 hombres y ewuipos de operaciones especiales esta conquistando un pais de 50 millones 


SOLO 100.000 HOMBRES !!!


----------



## Artedi (18 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Esa Charova es una bruja que se ha dedicado a putear a todos los solicitantes rusos de visados para España todo lo que ha podido, en especial a los de Crimea, es una vergüenza que no le hayan abierto expediente por discriminación. Espero que esté entre los "agraciados"con la expulsión



Más detalles concretos de los puteos consulares a los crimeanos pueden leerse en el foro Rusalia.com. Personalmente, yo conozco casos concretos de puteos similares por parte del consulado español a amigos con pasaporte ruso residentes en otra zona no muy lejos de Crimea, ya imaginarás cual. Andaría la Charova metida también entre bambalinas. Confirmadme si la botan, por favor.


----------



## Prophet (18 May 2022)

rejon más pesado que dabuti o xicomalo con Vox


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Es que los rusos desde el punto de vista mediático son unos angelitos. Con esas imagines parece como que los sacan a un paseo de campo. Deberían haberles atado las manos por lo menos.


----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

Editorial China:
*Armas dentro, trigo fuera": la hipocresía de algunos países occidentales queda más al descubierto en la crisis de Ucrania*
Por Global Times
Publicado: 17 de mayo de 2022 10:38 PM

Los países occidentales, en particular Estados Unidos, solían hacer todo lo posible por apoderarse de recursos estratégicos como el petróleo. Ahora, cuando el grano es cada vez más codiciado y estratégico, Occidente ha vuelto a demostrar su naturaleza codiciosa y malvada.

El lunes, la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Melanie Joly, dijo que Occidente debe actuar rápidamente para ayudar a Ucrania a exportar sus crecientes reservas de grano en respuesta al empeoramiento de la crisis alimentaria mundial. 

"Millones de toneladas de grano están atascadas en los silos de Ucrania", dijo. "Tenemos que asegurarnos de liberar el trigo ucraniano y de enviarlo a los puertos europeos para que sea embarcado".

*Ucrania es conocida como el "granero de Europa". El proveedor de servicios de información IHS Markit estimó que Ucrania era el segundo mayor proveedor de grano para la Unión Europea (UE) en 2021, representando el 14 por ciento del total de las importaciones de grano de la UE. *

Para proteger su "granero", la Comisión Europea anunció el jueves la estrategia de carriles de solidaridad UE-Ucrania para "desbloquear las fronteras con Ucrania e impulsar la capacidad de las rutas de carretera y ferrocarril para exportar el grano ucraniano", según la edición europea de Politico.

Ucrania es también un importante exportador de grano en el mundo. Un artículo de Reuters de enero afirmaba que en los últimos años Ucrania ha enviado anualmente más del 40% de su maíz y trigo a Oriente Medio o África. La Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) también ha confirmado que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania está perjudicando a los países pobres que importan cereales.

Un académico chino dijo al Global Times que no hay duda de que lo que Joly instó favorece más a Occidente que al mundo.

"Al ayudar a Ucrania a 'liberar su trigo', algunos países occidentales intentan solucionar su escasez de alimentos. Pueden aprovechar la desgracia de Ucrania para comprar más alimentos a precios relativamente más bajos. Este tipo de 'saqueo' revela que Occidente es egocéntrico y mercenario en lo que respecta a la crisis de Ucrania", dijo el académico chino.

El agravamiento de la crisis alimentaria mundial se debe en parte a que Occidente ha intensificado el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania. En opinión del citado experto, lo que está haciendo Occidente permitirá a Ucrania obtener más beneficios económicos. Algunos países occidentales esperan que esto pueda prolongar la guerra hasta que Rusia pierda.

Mientras piden el "rescate" del trigo ucraniano, algunos países occidentales siguen enviando armas a Ucrania. Por ejemplo, Justin Trudeau, el primer ministro del país defensor del "trigo ucraniano libre", Canadá, anunció nuevas armas y equipos para Ucrania tras su visita a Kiev el 8 de mayo.

"Armas dentro, trigo fuera" sólo demuestra lo hipócritas que son algunos países occidentales. "Sólo aceptan la victoria y los beneficios, ni siquiera un poco de fracaso o pérdida", dijo el experto chino.

Bajo ese principio, Occidente debe satisfacerse a sí mismo a costa de los demás.

Miren lo que pasó con Ucrania, que juega el papel de apoderado de Occidente en su guerra actual con Rusia. Occidente dice apoyar y simpatizar con Ucrania, pero sus acciones están perjudicando al país de Europa del Este sin tener en cuenta la vida de los ucranianos.

El problema de las exportaciones de grano ucraniano debe resolverse urgentemente. 

Pero el trabajo de coordinación debe ser llevado a cabo por organizaciones internacionales, como la ONU. Y como iniciadores y catalizadores del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, algunos países occidentales no están capacitados para hacer ese llamamiento. 

*En lugar de instar a "liberar el trigo ucraniano", debería centrarse en cómo poner fin a la guerra por completo lo antes posible para que las consecuencias malignas de su comportamiento dejen de perjudicar al mundo.*


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Sintiéndolo mucho, he acabado aplicando el ignore a algunos conforeros que siguen dando bola contínuamente a los trolls y justificándoles el sueldo.

No es nada personal.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

Errores rusos ,*videos de 60 minutos*

Cae Azov ,*video de 11 minutos *


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> una sugerencia que creo facilitará ver posts de TG en el floro,
> 
> en el formato (t.me/anna_news/32185) hay que copiar y pegar en el navegador
> 
> ...




Gracias. Lo probaré. Pero yo utilizo otro navegador, Pale Moon. Basado en Firefox.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Parece que el GRU ya ha llegado a Azovstal.
Por tanto en breve, saldrán los comandantes occidentales de más alto rango, de Azovstal.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Hace falta más precisión, al final no le dan:









МО РФ впервые показало кадры уничтожения украинских гаубиц М777 производства США


В Минобороны России уточнили, что оставшиеся в живых украинские артиллеристы разбежались.




tvzvezda.ru




*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró por primera vez imágenes de la destrucción de los obuses ucranianos M777 fabricados en los EE. UU.*










МО РФ впервые показало кадры уничтожения украинских гаубиц М777 производства США


В Минобороны России уточнили, что оставшиеся в живых украинские артиллеристы разбежались.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vas al contenedor de la esquina a vez si puedes sacar algo???muerto de hambre y chusquero....



y dale dale dale gaviotoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

Una parte de un artículo de Javier Blas. 


_"¿Ha chocado el mercado del petróleo contra el muro de la refinería?", preguntó Rats en una nota a los clientes la semana pasada. "Inusualmente, la respuesta parece ser sí".

En cuarto lugar, están *las sanciones y los embargos unilaterales, también conocidos como autosanciones* , contra el petróleo ruso. Antes de la invasión de Ucrania, *Rusia era un importante exportador no solo de crudo, sino también de diesel y petróleo semiprocesado que las refinerías occidentales convirtieron en combustible*. *Europa, en particular, dependía de las refinerías rusas para una parte significativa de sus importaciones de gasóleo. El flujo se ha secado.

Europa no solo necesita encontrar crudo adicional para producir el diesel y otros combustibles que no está comprando a Rusia, sino que, lo que es más importante, también necesita la capacidad de refinación para hacerlo. Es un doble golpe*. *Los comerciantes de petróleo estiman que Rusia ha cerrado de 1,3 a 1,5 millones de barriles al día de capacidad de refinación como resultado de las autosanciones.*

¿Quién se beneficia? Las refinerías de petróleo de juego puro, que disfrutan silenciosamente de márgenes de beneficio récord. Mientras que la OPEP y Big Oil tienen la culpa, las refinerías independientes están cobrando. Los márgenes de grieta altísimos explican por qué los precios de las acciones de los gigantes del refinado de EE. UU. Marathon Petroleum Corp. y Valero Energy Corp. han aumentado a máximos históricos. Cuanto más tiempo las refinerías aporten superganancias, más difícil afectará el choque energético a la economía. *La única solución es reducir la demanda. Para ello, sin embargo, será necesaria una recesión.*_


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gracias. Lo probaré. Pero yo utilizo otro navegador, Pale Moon. Basado en Firefox.




lo he probado y es igual que Opera, botón dcho del ratón en context, save link location y ya


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Madre mía, pero si esos juguetes acaban de llegar al frente.



Es como cuando los Reyas te traían los juguetes sin pilas "porque se deberían de haber acabado".

Las gordotas aquellas...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que el GRU ya ha llegado a Azovstal.
> Por tanto en breve, saldrán los comandantes occidentales de más alto rango, de Azovstal.



¿Que es GRU?. Gracias


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (18 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que es GRU?. Gracias


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Infantes de marina rusos que muestran cómo usan drones civiles baratos para lanzar granadas sobre posiciones enemigas. Usan una jeringa y en broma llaman a los ucranianos "alemanes", por lo que esta táctica se llama "una inyección para los alemanes"


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es que los rusos desde el punto de vista mediático son unos angelitos. Con esas imagines parece como que los sacan a un paseo de campo. Deberían haberles atado las manos por lo menos.



No es necesario atarles. El que se sobrepase ya sabe lo que le espera. Yo lo que no entiendo es como les permiten salir con tanto equipaje, bolsas, comida y mierdas de todo tipo. Que además dificultan los cacheos y uno te puede llevar hasta explosivos para inmolarse contra los soldados rusos o en el propio autobus. Coño, que van directos a prisión. ¿quien hace las maletas cuando va a la cárcel?

Yo hubiese obligado a que saliesen todos solo con lo puesto. A lo sumo permitirles una bolsa pequeña por cada uno donde no puede haber más que una botella de agua y unos pocos alimentos para el trayecto en autobus. No se necesita nada más. A partir de ahora el gobierno ruso sufragará los gastos y manutención de todos ellos en una prisión de Siberia.


----------



## Malevich (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto a dia de hoy sigo sin ver refugiados ukros



En algún lugar de la costa alicantina vi este fin de semana un carrazo con matrícula ucra y cintas de la bandera ucra en el tirador de la puerta del conductor. 
Aunque allí ya había de hace años.


----------



## Malevich (18 May 2022)

El gobierno moldavo actual son putitas UE pero saben de sobra su precaria situación.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)

The polical room ,otra escombrera ,ni olvido ni perdón!


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## porconsiguiente (18 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que es GRU?. Gracias



*Gru *es el protagonista principal de las películas Mi villano favorito 1, 2 y 3. Fue un super villano que también trabajaba en la manufactura de jalea, pero ahora es consejero de la Liga Anti-Villanos.

Anteriormente el villano más malvado del mundo, Gru fue reemplazado por Vector, quien robó la Pirámide de Giza, y le fue concedido el honor de llevar al cabo el "crimen del siglo". En su defensa, Gru revela su plan para cometer un crimen mucho más impresionante: el robo de la Luna. Cuando Vector interrumpe sus planes, Gru se convierte en el padre adoptivo de tres niñas: Margo, Edith y Agnes.

Aunque originalmente planeó usar las niñas como instrumento para robar la luna, Gru termina tomándoles cariño. Aunque al final termina robando la luna, Gru decide devolverla cuando escucha que sus hijas adoptivas han sido secuestradas por Vector. Su edad es de alrededor de 40 años.






También se llama GRU al *Departamento Central de Inteligencia* (en ruso, Главное Разведывательное Управление, translit. _Glávnoye Razvédyvatelnoye Upravlenie_ o *GRU*). es el servicio de inteligencia militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y, anteriormente, de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No es necesario atarles. El que se sobrepase ya sabe lo que le espera. Yo lo que no entiendo es como les permiten salir con tanto equipaje, bolsas, comida y mierdas de todo tipo. Que además dificultan los cacheos y uno te puede llevar hasta explosivos para inmolarse contra los soldados rusos o en el propio autobus. Coño, que van directos a prisión. ¿quien hace las maletas cuando va a la cárcel?



Es que a eso me refiero. Por eso los mass mierda occidentales se aprovechan de esas imagenes para decir que es una evacuacion


----------



## Malevich (18 May 2022)

A la UE le da igual, aunque los anglos les humillen, seguirán tragando. 
Están vendidos y son gente formada en sus universidades y ya tienen a gran parte de la población europea (no digamos la española) asimilada o aculturada.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia es la.hostia... con solo 100.000 hombres y ewuipos de operaciones especiales esta conquistando un pais de 50 millones
> 
> SOLO 100.000 HOMBRES !!!



Y el mayor número de blindados del planeta


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 May 2022)

Rusia emplea armas laser en su operación especial en Ucrania.



https://tass.com/defense/1452697


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

“Vamos, Biden, culpa a Putin por esto”, murmuran los estadounidenses, viendo la subida incesante de los precios en las gasolineras.
Como el usuario @rejon es un niño que no creo ni que tenga la licencia de ciclomotor, pero de todas maneras tendrá algún familiar subnormal que sepa conducir y que se vaya a joder de la guerra que tanto alaba.


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)

*Turquía bloquea el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN*









Turquía bloquea el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN


Ankara frena la primera evaluación de la solicitud en la reunión de embajadores ante la OTAN, tras la entrega de la solicitud formal de adhesión al secretario general de la Alianza Atlántica, Jens Stoltenberg




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Remequilox (18 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Se rompe la unidad europea: la italiana ENI abre cuenta en rublos para pagar el gas
> 
> ya había empezado, pero ahora no se cortan



La clave de esta "novedad" es que ya no se trata de las dobles cuentas euro-rublo en la filial suiza de Gazprombank, sino de cuenta en euros en Gazprombank EN RUSIA, y que conllevan un acuerdo con un _trader _de allí para que compre los rublos necesarios en la bola de Moscú.

*La petrolera italiana Eni abre cuentas en rublos y en euros para pagar el gas ruso*








La petrolera italiana Eni abre cuentas en rublos y en euros para pagar el gas ruso


La petrolera italiana Eni anunció el martes la apertura inminente de una cuenta en euros y otra en rublos en el banco ruso Gazprombank para pagar el aprovisionamiento de gas ruso, acatando de ese modo…




www.france24.com





"_Según Eni, las autoridades rusas han confirmado que "la facturación y el pago seguirán realizándose en euros" --la moneda acordada en los contratos-- y "un operador de la Bolsa de Moscú realizará la conversión en rublos en un plazo de 48 horas sin la intervención del Banco Central de Rusia". _"


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

Para todos los hispanohablantes, he aquí un regalo.

Un especial para la maravillosa gente de la Academia de Pensamiento Crítico:
me metieron en una improvisación de jazz libre en un idioma que raramente
hablo para decodificar los lineamientos de un - posible - mundo multipolar.

Hay MUCHO que desempacar. Que lo disfruten:


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Informan de que nuestras tropas han tomado Pilipchatino (un pueblo casi a medio camino entre Popasna y Artemivsk) y también están despejando Vrubovka, ya al norte de Kamyshevakha. Esto ya está muy cerca de la autopista Soledar-Lysychansk. Además, si se pierde Vrubivka, el grupo de las AFU que defiende Gorske y Zolote se encontrará en una situación muy difícil.
También reclaman la captura de la aldea de Druzhba, cerca de Pilipchatino.

En general, estamos a la espera de las fotos/vídeos del campo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (18 May 2022)

Al final, aguanta bastante más tiempo incomunicado Pablo González que el batallón Azov. Traigo a nuestra memoria su injusta historia, porque los medios de comunicación parece que se han olvidado de él. Un hecho gravísimo


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En en el 2014 Rusia tenia un gran problema en su economía, tardaron unos 5 años en arreglarla, luego les vino el COVID pero fueron avanzado. Económicamente hablando este es el mejor momento, en el 2014 a la mínima sanción más, ya tenia algunas, Rusia se hubiera derrumbado.
> 
> El timiming ha de tener en cuenta los aspectos económicos.
> 
> ...



Para nada, la economia REAL de Rusia, no ha cambiado en exceso. Lo que han hecho es sacar parte de la pasta ( parte porque les han trincado mucha que hay que ser inutiles, ahí deberian rodar cabezas porque hay corrupción seguro ), preparar la sustitución de las tarjetas de credito, y el pago del comercio con paises amigos.

Tienen alimentación y energia excedentaria. En las cosas de las que dependian de fuera, han hecho algunos avances pero pocos. Pero para eso esta China, y el resto de paises que escapan a la angloesfera.

Entonces la excusa era que si entraba la OTAN declararía la III guerra mundial. Porque lo estaba deseando. . Era evidente como deciamos algunos, que ni de coña iban a empezarla por Ucrania.


----------



## Von Rudel (18 May 2022)

Drobyshevo pasó bajo el control de las fuerzas LPR(). Frente del Donbass /Donets. 

La artillería rusa no descansa en la zona. 




Mientras en su mundo.
Zelensky: "La misión de evacuación de Azovstal continúa. Está dirigida por nuestros oficiales militares y de inteligencia".


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Turquía expresó indirectamente sus exigencias ayer y ha bloqueado hoy el inicio de las conversaciones sobre el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN.
Erdogan actúa con lógica. Primero, ha llevado su postura negociadora al límite, y luego ha demostrado que va en serio. Ahora se sentará, esperará ofertas y regateará, esperando una suma gorda por su acuerdo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (18 May 2022)

Firmo un acuerdo, pero luego no lo cumplo, y cuando me llaman la atención digo que el acuerdo no me beneficiaba, y además, lo firmé forzado.
¿Ucrania? ¿UK?


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

*Hoy se ha informado de que un helicóptero Mi-17 del ejército tayiko se ha estrellado en Khorog, en la región autónoma de Gorno-Badakhshan, en Tayikistán.*

Según la fuente, el Mi-17 fue derribado desde el territorio de Afganistán. Se dirigía a Khorog en el marco de una operación antiterrorista lanzada el 18 de mayo después de que unos desconocidos bloquearan la carretera internacional Dushanbe-Kulma.

Las autoridades tayikas han negado oficialmente los informes, pero los habitantes de la zona dicen haber visto el accidente del helicóptero con sus propios ojos.

La situación en la región fronteriza con Afganistán se ha vuelto tensa en los últimos días:

▪ Miembros de la rama afgana del IS abrieron fuego contra las posiciones de la guardia fronteriza del GKNB el 7 de mayo. Mientras tanto, los analistas no descartan que esto se haya hecho con la aprobación o la participación de los talibanes.

▪ El 8 de mayo, los talibanes impidieron a más de 200 camiones con matrícula tayika cruzar el puesto de control afgano de Sherkhan Bandar debido a "la actitud intransigente de los dirigentes tayikos hacia los afganos".

Otra causa de inestabilidad es el factor étnico:

En la tarde del 14 de mayo, comenzaron las manifestaciones masivas en Khorog pidiendo la destitución del gobernador y del alcalde. Los dirigentes dijeron que, si las protestas se repetían, las acciones de los manifestantes equivaldrían a terrorismo.

Khorog, como gran parte de Gorno-Badakhshan, tiene una población predominantemente pamiri. Debido al bajo nivel de vida y a la falta de una política aceptable, los sentimientos separatistas llevan mucho tiempo creciendo entre la población.

El presidente de Tayikistán, Emomali Rahmon, ha declarado que "no negociará con terroristas", lo que agrava aún más la situación en la región.

En la actualidad, la situación en Asia Central está siendo sistemáticamente socavada, especialmente en los países de la OTSC. Kazajstán planea revisar sus relaciones con Rusia; Kirguistán se prepara para un nuevo giro del conflicto fronterizo con Tayikistán; y el nivel de separatismo étnico y la amenaza de invasión desde Afganistán aumentan en el propio Tayikistán.

Como hemos escrito antes, el fomento de los focos de tensión en Asia Central es una estrategia deliberada de Gran Bretaña para debilitar a Rusia, que ahora se encuentra remachada en el NWO. Y este es un desarrollo para el que tenemos que estar preparados.
#Afganistán #Tayikistán
@rybar









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es evidente lo que dice Puercoshenko, si Putiniano hubiera entrado en 2014 hubiera llegado a Kiev en 2 semanas, de hecho las tropas de RPD Y RPL estaban barriendo a los ukronazis cuando Putiniano empeñado en que occidente eran sus socios y seguir negociando con ellos los paro en Minsk 1 y 2, aquí muchos nos crucificaron por decirlo y decian que era una partida de ajedrez , se ha demostrado ahora que ello fue una gran cagada.



Que tiempos, tipos que ahora veo defendiendo que lo de la isla de la serpientes no fue una debacle ucraniana, se permitian llamarme Otanista. 

Y Kiev caera como una fruta madura, porque se les acabara la pasta, y la jugada magistral de Putin dejara ojiplaticos a los occidentales. ¿ como se les iba a acabar si simplemente la imprimen ? Los que dan el valor a los billetes, son los que los admiten como paga de mercancias reales. Lo que nos viene bien a los que vivimos aquí , pero las cosas como son.

Por estas cosas ahora 8 años despues, usar la lógica no deberia ser mal visto. Todos mienten y todos pueden equivocarse. Putin Tambien, entonces creia que los socios eran buenos, y ahora que esto va a acabar sin una derrota clara de una de las partes, mediante negociacion.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

Las armas existen desde hace tiempo, no es más que un laser de CO2 de corte adaptado, el problema radica en que haz del laser ha de calentar una zona concreta durante varios segundos, esto es difícil si el blanco se mueve a cierta velocidad aunque no sea grande, para los drones puede ir perfecto ya que se mueven lentamente, depende de las condiciones meteorológicas y consume bastante electricidad.















Peresvet (laser weapon) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Exclusivo. Combatientes de Azov heridos en un hospital de la DNR. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

Menudo cachondeo


----------



## EGO (18 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Al final, aguanta bastante más tiempo incomunicado Pablo González que el batallón Azov. Traigo a nuestra memoria su injusta historia, porque los medios de comunicación parece que se han olvidado de él. Un hecho gravísimo



Otros 3 meses mas de prision provisional.Nutritivo.

Asi quiero ver a todos los rojos etarras,en el talego pudriendose.Este con el plus de espionaje.









La Fiscalía polaca pide mantener al periodista Pablo González


La opción de una resolución rápida del caso del periodista Pablo González, detenido en Polonia y acusado de espiar para Rusia, se complica. La Fiscalía polaca ha




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

Los rusos se pasan de memos con los que salen. No hay que disparales pero tampoco mimarles. Que a ellos los han torturado en directo.

A veri si salen los cabecillas, aquello es muy grande. No descarto algun tipo de intento de huida via tuneles, alcantarillas o similares. Una vez que han salido 1000. Como no pueden quedar muchos, yo me buscaria una excusa y empezaria un asalto general. Esto de rendirse por entregas puede estar siendo usado para dar tiempo a una fuga.


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)

Rusia convoca al embajador de España en Moscú


El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha convocado al embajador español en Moscú, Marcos Gómez Martínez, este mediodía, lo que podría conllevar alguna medida hacia la legación española.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos bombardearon las afueras de Kherson. Una casa particular se incendió como resultado del bombardeo

No matamos a los civiles - dijeron. Está claro quién hace qué.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: Soldierline@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Zelensky logró en 2 meses lo que Jesús ha hecho durante siglos. La generación zombie adora a un criminal corrupto y drogadicto. El Occidente colectivo se ha vuelto completamente loco.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Halo Trust y PMC Blackwater Ukraine prepararon a los terroristas de Azov, un informe exclusivo para la SEÑAL de Akim Apachev.

Los combatientes de 384 OMRP SPN encontraron hallazgos interesantes en la oficina de Mariupol de la "organización benéfica" Halo Trust, que supuestamente se dedica a la eliminación de minas terrestres y municiones sin explotar que pueden representar un peligro para los civiles.

Al final resultó que, de hecho, los empleados de esta organización en Ucrania están directamente relacionados con las PMC de Blackwater Ukraine. Además, como se supo de los documentos incautados, se dedicaron a recopilar información de inteligencia para los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses y británicos, así como a entrenar a los terroristas de Azov.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Remequilox (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien es capaz de descifrar esto?
> 
> TRANSNEFT DE RUSIA CANCELA EMISIÓN DE PROGRAMAS MENSUALES DE CARGA DE PETRÓLEO DESDE LOS PUERTOS - FUENTES
> 
> LAS PETROLERAS RECIBIRÁN SOLO FECHAS DE CARGA DE SUS PROPIOS VOLÚMENES DESDE PUERTOS RUSOS - FUENTES



Una hipótesis: "*Niebla de guerra*"

TRANSNEFT, el gestor de oleoductos ruso (público), tiene un sistema de gestión de "paga o carga".
Los productores de petróleo extraen, y cargan en el oleoducto. 
Transneft transporta, y se descarga en la refinería, o barco petrolero que sea.
Mediante el sistema de programa de carga mensual (y semestral y anual), se fomenta de alguna manera el trabajo a destajo. 
Si algún productor no cumple con su cuota asignada, debía pagar una penalización por capacidad no utilizada.
Este sistema, entre otras cosas, permite ofrecer una potente información previsional de cuanta cantidad de petróleo ruso va a estar disponible en fechas próximas.
Al cancelar este mecanismo, y pasar a notificaciones discrecionales y personalizadas, DESAPARECE del público conocimiento cuales son las cantidades totales de petróleo ruso comprometidas.
Cada empresa, como mucho, sabrá sus niveles de producción, sus contratos de venta cerrados, y sus autorizaciones de transporte por oleoducto.
Los analistas y observadores externos, tampoco tendrán información acerca de los totales previstos o comprometidos de producción y venta de petróleo ruso.

La información, sobre todo la relevante en aspectos económicos, es una potente arma de guerra.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos se jactan en las redes sociales de que matan a los disidentes sin juicio.
Por ejemplo, se publicaron fotos de los activistas mutilados del partido Patriotas por la Vida. Los chicos fueron asesinados con extrema crueldad.

Ucrania ni siquiera es la Edad Media, es el ISIS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

El ejército de la República popular informa que el asalto de Severodonetsk se trasladó a los límites de la ciudad de la ciudad. Se insinúa de manera transparente que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania han perdido posiciones en la premisa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército de la República popular China informa que el asalto de Severodonetsk se trasladó a los límites de la ciudad de la ciudad. Se insinúa de manera transparente que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania han perdido posiciones en la premisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja el traductor los confunde con los chinos, porque son Republicas Populares, en este caso la de Lugasnk.


----------



## Honkler (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los nazis ucranianos se jactan en las redes sociales de que matan a los disidentes sin juicio.
> Por ejemplo, se publicaron fotos de los activistas mutilados del partido Patriotas por la Vida. Los chicos fueron asesinados con extrema crueldad.
> 
> Ucrania ni siquiera es la Edad Media, es el ISIS.
> ...



El día que todo salga a la luz, que saldrá, muchos que defienden a estos animales no van a saber donde meterse… empezando por la UE y seguido por los anglos


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

los ukros estan intentando matar a los que se han rendido en azovstal para que no canten

golpe de estado inminente compañeros

❗Part of those who surrendered at Azovstal are in a pre-trial detention center, this detention center has already been fired from multiple launch rocket systems from Ukraine - Maria Zakharova


----------



## Yomateix (18 May 2022)

Que no pasa nada por detener ilegalmente sin dejarle defenderse ni comunicarse con nadie y todo esto sin una sola prueba a un periodista Español, que son los "buenos" Y si los buenos detienen, matan o lo que se tercie....sus motivos tendrán para hacerlo y si hace falta no sacarlo en los medios se hace, que es por el "bien" común. Como bien indicais es curioso lo poco que importa ahora la libertad de prensa o meter en la cárcel a periodistas sin pruebas....

Al final puede que se pase seis meses en la cárcel (y que no sea un año) pese a no haber sido capaces de encontrar una sola prueba en su contra. De aquí a que le dejen hablar con un abogado, ya habrán "encontrado" todas las pruebas que necesiten.....y el declarará lo que le digan que le declaren, a saber por lo que estará pasando ese hombre y como estará a estas alturas. Pero no pasa nada, porque son los buenos....eso si, de hacerlo los malos, la que se liaria....Si tiene que esperar a que nuestros políticos lo defiendan, sabe que la lleva clara....eso si, para enviar armas a Ucrania pagadas con los impuestos de todos los Españoles si están rápidos...para defender a estos ya no tanto.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Las esposas de los soldados de la brigada 103 del batallón 65 Volkssturm se sorprendieron al encontrar al comandante de este batallón no en el frente, sino en Lviv. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061970




y han caido sin honor... en autobus

maricones tatuados


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los ukros estan intentando matar a los que se han rendido en azovstal para que no canten
> 
> golpe de estado inminente compañeros
> 
> ❗Part of those who surrendered at Azovstal are in a pre-trial detention center, this detention center has already been fired from multiple launch rocket systems from Ukraine - Maria Zakharova



Los ucros a calzón caído y dada la fuente pocas dudas ¿no? Aunque dado lo que ocurrió a la vista de todos con algún negociador, no creo que hayan dejado viva suficiente gente.


----------



## Egam (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las armas existen desde hace tiempo, no es más que un laser de CO2 de corte adaptado, el problema radica en que haz del laser ha de calentar una zona concreta durante varios segundos, esto es difícil si el blanco se mueve a cierta velocidad aunque no sea grande, para los drones puede ir perfecto ya que se mueven lentamente, depende de las condiciones meteorológicas y consume bastante electricidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro que sean de CO2, yo apostaría a fiber laser más bien, que son muchísimo más eficientes y duraderos. Además el espectro de absorción del agua en la atmósfera es 10exp4 mayor para el laser de CO2 que para el fiber laser (yb), con lo que tienen muchísimo mayor alcance.

Eito para ampliar.
Longitud de onda según el tipo de laser:






Aquí el espectro de absorción del agua:





y de la atmosfera:


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

rusia esta ya atacando con laser desde aviones a gran altura drones ukros

esta guerra a rusia le esta viniendo de coña para las invasiones de polonia alemania francia y españa

jajajjaa



jajjajajajajaja


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)

Julian lleva una temporada de disgusto en disgusto y no pinta que vayan a disfrutar de muchas alegrías a corto plazo


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Julian lleva una temporada de disgusto en disgusto y no pinta que vayan a disfrutar de muchas alegrías a corto plazo





jjaa puta mierda ukra


VAMOS A ARRASAR A ESA BASURA UKRA Y LUEGO CAMINO DESPEJADO HASTA PARIS


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

*Seguid remando, que las cervecitas de los dimitrosvky ucronazis no se pagan solas*


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja el traductor los confunde con los chinos, porque son Republicas Populares, en este caso la de Lugasnk.



Me acabo de dar cuenta y lo he corregido.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

me parto el.culo cuando veo que españa manda a 500 soldaditos tiraflechas a afganistan o irak


los spesnatz se los comen

lo que sucede en ucrania es un duelo entre titanes.. el.que gane arrasa europa


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El día que todo salga a la luz, que saldrá, muchos que defienden a estos animales no van a saber donde meterse… empezando por la UE y seguido por los anglos



Ya tienen la frase hecha. La misma de siempre "_No se podía saber..._" Y a otra cosa sin pedir perdón.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Julian lleva una temporada de disgusto en disgusto y no pinta que vayan a disfrutar de muchas alegrías a corto plazo




se cae la defensa... de primero de revista ejercitos... si cae la.primera linea caen todas..... no hay miles de soldaditos detras ... cuando te invaden los das todo...
por ejmplo en la guerra civil española solo hubo un par de batallas decisivas

badajoz
ochandiano

esa fue la clave

todo lo demas.paseo

badajoz permitio la.comunicacikn entre ambos ejercitos lo que ya supuso el.final.de la.republica

otxandio fue la caida del norte y la.entrega de las fabricas tipo azovsttal al ejercito rebelde

pensad que en ucrania no hay diesel.. no hay suministros no hay nada de nada

y en rusia todo es normal.. es estupido no ver lo.evidentem.. rusia no eata haciendo una operacion mklitar de guerra es policialmilitar... los rusos van a casa a descansar los ukros no....


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

En Pilipchatino y Vrubovka - los pueblos aún no han sido tomados. El trabajo está en curso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Asmodee (18 May 2022)

Bueno, al final un asedio medieval de varias semanas y se ha rendido la tropa de élite del régimen.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Julian Ropcke lleva tiempo sin una erección completa. Es el stress.


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Me han pasado la cuenta de Onlyfans de Inna Afinogenova.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

La Federación Rusa ha levantado las restricciones para cruzar la frontera con las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk. Los ciudadanos rusos ya pueden entrar en Donbas sin obstáculos.

_Video en el enlace_









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## willbeend (18 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a subir por el vídeo completo, es buena mierda.



Lo resubo tambien. 2 horas, muy ameno.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Los nazis de Riga "en guerra" con sus propios pensionistas

En Riga, un hombre fue atacado sólo por una pequeña bandera rusa que agitaba alegremente en la calle.

A juzgar por el vídeo, el hombre no tenía ni idea de que iba a ser atacado por "fanáticos de la moral" que no tienen otras victorias en la vida. Pero ondear cuadros nazis en Letonia está permitido, incluso se fomenta.

_Video en el enlace_









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: Soldierline@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

*Rusia emplea armas láser en operación especial en Ucrania, dice viceprimer ministro*

La última arma láser Zadira está enfocada a destruir físicamente un objeto a una distancia de hasta 5 km

MOSCÚ, 18 de mayo. /TASS/. Rusia está empleando armas láser en su operación especial en Ucrania, en particular, el sistema láser Zadira capaz de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de 5 km, dijo el miércoles el viceprimer ministro Yury Borisov en una transmisión en vivo en el Canal Uno de TV.

"Ellos [los sistemas de armas láser] han comenzado a llegar [para el ejército]. Los primeros tipos ya se están empleando [en la operación militar especial de Rusia]", dijo el viceprimer ministro, y agregó que el sistema se denominó Zadira.

La última arma láser Zadira es más poderosa que el sistema Peresvet, que es capaz de cegar a los satélites de reconocimiento a una distancia de 1.500 km, explicó.

El Zadira se enfoca en destruir físicamente un objeto a una distancia de hasta 5 km y literalmente quema a través de un objetivo por su impacto térmico. Este sistema es capaz de "derribar fácilmente varios tipos de drones, evitando gastar costosos misiles del tipo Pantsyr y Tor", explicó el viceprimer ministro.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Tras un largo silencio, el gauleiter de la región de Mykolaiv, Kim, entró en antena

1. El tejón revisa los pueblos y las carreteras, aparentemente para ver qué camino tomar para salir rápido de la ciudad.

2. Silencio sobre la liberación de Kherson.

3. Silencio sobre la ausencia de agua.

4. Sobre la contraofensiva: silencio.

5. Silencio sobre la falta de salarios y alimentos.

Lo principal es la ruta de evacuación de antemano, y todo lo demás es basura.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: Soldierline@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061948



Falta uno con narizota frotándose las manos a la izquierda empujando al tío Sam


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061950



Inteligencia militar


----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Julian lleva una temporada de disgusto en disgusto y no pinta que vayan a disfrutar de muchas alegrías a corto plazo



Entre julian y strelkov nos vamos a deprimir todos


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Seguid remando, que las cervecitas de los dimitrosvky ucronazis no se pagan solas*
> 
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



*Украинские беженцы разочарованы Германией.*
*
«В Германии ты тратишь очень много времени на то, чтобы просто дождаться какого-то разрешения.… Эта бюрократия отнимает очень много твоего времени».

Кроме того, на улицах валяется мусор, кругом сплошная бюрократия, маленькие пособия, высокие цены в магазинах и т.д. И никакой свободы, как на Украине. *
*
TRADUCCIÓN:

Los refugiados ucranianos están decepcionados con Alemania.

“En Alemania, pasas mucho tiempo esperando algún tipo de permiso… Esta burocracia te quita mucho tiempo”.
*
*Además, hay basura tirada en las calles, hay mucha burocracia por todas partes, pequeños beneficios, altos precios en las tiendas, etc. Y no hay libertad, como en Ucrania.*


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvrdiya encuentran varios alijos de armas en la región de Kharkiv

Se han incautado de dispositivos de protección antitanque, equipos de comunicación y vigilancia, equipos de ingeniería, francotiradores, munición de gran calibre y de otro tipo, incluidos proyectiles de racimo sin explotar del lanzacohetes múltiple Uragan, así como carteles con lemas nacionalistas y literatura extremista.

Además, el Servicio de Seguridad del Estado ruso reveló una posición enemiga oculta que había sido utilizada por grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento para vigilar el movimiento de las tropas rusas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: Soldierline@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas rusas y del LNR avanzan a lo largo de la carretera de Bakhmut, la arteria más importante que une Luhansk y Artemivsk. Esto ha permitido dispersar la agrupación de las AFU en la zona.









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

la NATO esta cometiendo un error

esta demostrandk su debilidad


rusia solo con 150.000 soldados

realmente solo con 50.000 spetznat esta poniendo en jaque a todo un pais

rusia esta desarrollando el.dron THUNDER que es una bestia .. y se prevee produccion masiva despues de lo visto en el.campo de batalla

se priorizara los mejorea carros y drones...ucrania es el.ensayo
..


el protocolo militar de la federacion prevee la movilizacikn de 5 millones de reservistas y visto lo visto llegan a madrid en semanas

la.OTAN ES BASURA ...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>


----------



## Eneko Aritza (18 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

El ex presidente moldavo Igor Dodon fue multado por llevar una cinta de San Jorge durante la procesión del "Regimiento Inmortal".

Hemos llegado tan lejos... 









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (18 May 2022)

*Putin “muy enfermo de cáncer de sangre”, según un oligarca ruso*

*En las últimas semanas, el presidente Putin, de 69 años, ha sido objeto de rumores sobre su mal estado de salud*









Putin “muy enfermo de cáncer de sangre”, según un oligarca ruso


En las últimas semanas, el presidente Putin, de 69 años, ha sido objeto de rumores sobre su mal estado de salud




www.independentespanol.com


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>




los ukros estan poniendolo todo 

la caida de un ejercito en defensa suele preciptarse.. un ejercito defensivo lo da todo ...el.atacante tiene un poder infinito y mas en este caso


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin “muy enfermo de cáncer de sangre”, según un oligarca ruso*
> 
> *En las últimas semanas, el presidente Putin, de 69 años, ha sido objeto de rumores sobre su mal estado de salud*
> 
> ...




ya y hace dos meses tb ... por eso empezaria la mision especial... trankis que medvedev ha tomado ya el.relevo..


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (18 May 2022)

*Un exasesor del Kremlin vaticina el "desastre" de Putin en la guerra: "Ucrania destruirá al ejército ruso y Occidente, su economía"*

*Alexander Temerko fue asesor del Ministerio de Defensa en los 90 y actualmente es empresario en Reino Unido.*










Un exasesor del Kremlin vaticina el "desastre" de Putin en la guerra: "Ucrania destruirá al ejército ruso y Occidente, su economía"


Alexander Viktorovich Temerko es el director de la empresa británica Aquind Limited. Pero anteriormente, ocupó altos cargos en el Ministerio de Defensa ruso...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ex presidente moldavo Igor Dodon fue multado por llevar una cinta de San Jorge durante la procesión del "Regimiento Inmortal".
> 
> Hemos llegado tan lejos...
> 
> ...


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

la victoria en esta operacion especial.sera un homenaje al.mejor presidente que ningun pais europeo ha tendo en los ultimos 100 añps

en serio ese es el sentimiiento en rusia..


----------



## ferrys (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la NATO esta cometiendo un error
> 
> esta demostrandk su debilidad
> 
> ...



La OTAN es un ejército tecnologíco donde si hay superioridad te van a machacar con pocas bajas. 
Pero en una guerra de tú a tú donde tu tecnología no va a ser determinante y poco que poco va a ser un problema de mantenimiento y donde la baza importante va a ser el factor humano en el terreno, la OTAN es un cero a la izquierda.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

ojoooooo


Mokeypox cases now also reported in Portugal and Spain. Contact tracing is paramount, and I would really like to see the molecular epidemiology of these cases.


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> me parto el.culo cuando veo que españa manda a 500 soldaditos tiraflechas a afganistan o irak
> 
> 
> los spesnatz se los comen
> ...



Para cuando Rusia gane Europa ya estará arrasada. Ucrotan no puede ganar, pero puede destruir la victoria enemiga.
Esta guerra es hasta el último Ucra y el penúltimo Europeo.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Un soldado del 131º Batallón de Reconocimiento Independiente de las AFU se queja de la situación en las AFU: carne de cañon Volkssturm, muchos no pueden ni disparar, no hay cobertura y todo eso.

Vídeo de las batallas finales de Popasna.

_Video en el enlace_









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No estoy seguro que sean de CO2, yo apostaría a fiber laser más bien, que son muchísimo más eficientes y duraderos. Además el espectro de absorción del agua en la atmósfera es 10exp4 mayor para el laser de CO2 que para el fiber laser (yb), con lo que tienen muchísimo mayor alcance.



No conozco este tipo de laser, ya tengo deberes


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Rusia y Turquía acordaron aumentar el número de vuelos entre países.
Las tarjetas rusas del sistema de pago "Mir" serán aceptadas en los hoteles turcos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La OTAN es un ejército tecnologíco donde si hay superioridad te van a machacar con pocas bajas.
> Pero en una guerra de tú a tú donde tu tecnología no va a ser determinante y poco que poco va a ser un problema de mantenimiento y donde la baza importante va a ser el factor humano en el terreno, la OTAN es un cero a la izquierda.




mira el.28 de mayo me han invitado a la base de la nato en adazi en letonia ..debe ser el nuevo dia de eapaña porque les da verguenza el.12 / 10


que voy a ver alli ?? 5 tanques pizarro .. 20 ??? ... 

yo soy español y soy patriota y deseo lo mejor para mi pais que es ESPAÑA ... me van a enseñaR 4 f18 y 10 pizarrro ??

y eso defiende letonia ????

A LOS SOLDADOS LES DIRE QUE SE VAYAN A ESPAÑA A DEFENDERNOS DEL.MORO Y QUE RUSIA ES DEMASIADO ... SEGURO QUE PASARIAN A HONOR PERO DURARIAN DOS SEMANAS


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un exasesor del Kremlin vaticina el "desastre" de Putin en la guerra: "Ucrania destruirá al ejército ruso y Occidente, su economía"*
> 
> *Alexander Temerko fue asesor del Ministerio de Defensa en los 90 y actualmente es empresario en Reino Unido.*
> 
> ...



Ajá 

Uno de los chicos de yeltsin... como no asentado en anglolandia


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

europa no puede luchar contra rusia

la vida en rusia no vale nada... los hombres no tienen miedo a la.muerte

una vez superada ucrania, que son de la.misma.pasta, las tropas rusas arrasarian europa... son muy muy fuertes he vivido 2 años en moscu y un año en kiev y un año en feodosiya... cuando caiga ucrania polonia es un paseo

ahora vivo en riga.. aqui la gente es medio imbecil solo gritan las niñas prozelensky pero toda la gente de pasta y dura es rusa ... letonia caeria en 4 dias

el.fontanero es prorruso
el.mecanicodel coche es prorruao
los de seguridad de la casa son prorrusos
la.jardinera es rusa

entiendo leton y ruso.y cuando hablan entre ellos hablan ruso siempre


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Informan de que nuestras tropas han tomado Pilipchatino (un pueblo casi a medio camino entre Popasna y Artemivsk) y también están despejando Vrubovka, ya al norte de Kamyshevakha. Esto ya está muy cerca de la autopista Soledar-Lysychansk. Además, si se pierde Vrubivka, el grupo de las AFU que defiende Gorske y Zolote se encontrará en una situación muy difícil.
> También reclaman la captura de la aldea de Druzhba, cerca de Pilipchatino.
> 
> En general, estamos a la espera de las fotos/vídeos del campo.
> ...



Parece que han cerrado un cerco en la zona de Zolote y era una zona fortificada importante ... Estaría bien saber que fuerzas van a quedar atrapadas.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas detenidos en la región de Luhansk han retirado los cadáveres de los militares de Kiev abandonados en el campo de batalla por sus compañeros de armas a principios de marzo. Así lo informó un corresponsal de LIC desde el lugar de los hechos, cerca del pueblo de Varvarivka, donde se encontraron los cadáveres de los ejecutores.

"El proyecto de trabajar con el descubrimiento de tumbas de diversa índole está en marcha. Ya tenemos una nueva realidad. Con el inicio de esta guerra de liberación estamos recogiendo los cuerpos de los militares ucranianos muertos. Hoy tenemos prisioneros de guerra que han expresado su deseo de ayudar a las familias ucranianas para que puedan encontrar a sus familiares muertos. De acuerdo con las normas de procedimiento, vamos a realizar un examen forense, se está llevando a cabo el propio examen, se está recogiendo material de ADN, y los cuerpos se mantendrán (en la República) por ahora", dijo Anna Soroka, viceministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la RNL y presidenta de la comisión especial dependiente del jefe de la RNL para recoger y arreglar los crímenes de guerra cometidos por el régimen político-militar ucraniano contra la población de la República.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

rusia levanta una leva de 5 millones de soldados sin problemas

NO HAY NADA EN EUROPA QUE PUEDA PARAR A ESA FUERZA 

eso si para que eso pase hay que provocarlos y ya lo habeis hecho payasos


----------



## Mabuse (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Y siguen prohibiendo la entrada a Troma. Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Parece que han cerrado un cerco en la zona de Zolote y era una zona fortificada importante ... Estaría bien saber que fuerzas van a quedar atrapadas.



The Zolote village complex is being encircled. This is an agglomeration of 5 villages (numbered 1-5) that have been grouped together under one name. https://t.co/3p6NHFD1tS


severodonetsk pinta acabado... una mas del.ejercito fantasma en reitirada


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Una entrevista en elcorreo.com, de hace dos meses, donde viene a decir lo mismo en algunas partes, la conferencia es más completa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




excelente resumen

le sobra decir _barbaridad de Putin,_ joder, si ha sido un bendito desde Munich 2007, la única barbaridad ha sido el PNAC imperial



Se suele decir que la venganza se sirve fría, pues eso


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

While it seems unlikely, and yet to be confirmed, there are preliminary reports Russian/LDPR forces have charged into Vubrivka even while Komyshuvaka is ongoing. If the positions are solidified it puts Ukrainian forces in Zolote and Hirs'ke in a very uncomfortable position. https://t.co/NRo6w1jkx6


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

AFU défendant Gorskoye et Zolote se retrouve dans une situation très difficile.
Ils annoncent également la prise du village de Druzhba près de Pilipchatino.

En général, nous attendons des photos/vidéos des lieux. https://t.co/wRthiOnJdL

menuda paliza .. esto pasa a libros.de historia .. desde que entro el nuevo general rusia utiliza el modo martillo ... zona a zona...

VIVA LA FEDERACION RUSA


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

os torean payasos









Bruselas plantear apostar por la nuclear y el carbón como alternativa al gas ruso


Presenta el paquete REPower EU para cortar la dependencia energética de Rusia que requerirá 210.000 millones de euros




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Caracalla (18 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Un exasesor del Kremlin vaticina el "desastre" de Putin en la guerra: "Ucrania destruirá al ejército ruso y Occidente, su economía"*
> 
> *Alexander Temerko fue asesor del Ministerio de Defensa en los 90 y actualmente es empresario en Reino Unido.*
> 
> ...



Asesor del Kremlin en los 90.

La década de la verguenza que casi destruye al país por completo.

Lease por un agente Ukano destinado en Mascú para sabotear a su país a cambio de un puñado de dólares.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

| URGENTE: Activada la alerta sanitaria por viruela del mono tras detectar 8 casos en Madrid.


jajjajaaj viruela.del.aubnormal sera.... como se lo pasan


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

En Austria, un refugiado de Siria violó a un refugiado de Ucrania de 15 años.

Un sirio de 19 años arrastró a una ucraniana borracha de 15 años a un terraplén de ferrocarril y la obligó a tener relaciones sexuales allí.

La evidencia no fue suficiente y por lo tanto el violador sigue prófugo.


----------



## Nico (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> | URGENTE: Activada la alerta sanitaria *por viruela del mono* tras detectar 8 casos en Madrid.




Es que con la cantidad de monos que hay por zona de Madrid era cuestión de tiempo.  

Y no digo nada cuando empiece la gripe del papagayo y el síndrome de los ornitorrincos. Será bestial.


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> | URGENTE: Activada la alerta sanitaria por viruela del mono tras detectar 8 casos en Madrid.
> 
> 
> jajjajaaj viruela.del.aubnormal sera.... como se lo pasan



Con un poco de suerte encierran a los madrileños y que no vengan a Levante con el virus del mono


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

Chuck Norris se ha mudado a Estonia.


----------



## piru (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake




Puede ser el retén de guardia ruso que está vigilando a los presos ukronazis en el hospital. Esos son los que no están de turno y como no hay catres para todos están así.


----------



## Cga (18 May 2022)

Ukraine Is in Worse Shape than You Think


Despite holding back the Russian invasion, Ukraine is facing major crises across many fronts




time.com





Es fuente gusano-ucra, pero muestra pinceladas de realidad...


----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

Las razones de Turquia para no aceptar Suecia y Finlandia. Fuente turca.








Why Turkey reacted to Swedish, Finnish NATO membership | Column


There are five reasons why Turkey opposes the NATO bid of Sweden and Finland, the first of which is naturally both states' support for terrorism




www.dailysabah.com





Por qué Turquía reaccionó ante el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN
POR MUHITTIN ATAMAN
18 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 12:05 AM GMT+3
Hay cinco razones por las que Turquía se opone a la candidatura de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN, la primera de las cuales es, naturalmente, el apoyo de ambos Estados al terrorismo

De Turquía a la OTAN: Una oportunidad imperdible
RELACIONES ENTRE TURQUÍA Y LA OTAN
La candidatura de Suecia y Finlandia para ingresar en la OTAN, que es uno de los efectos secundarios más significativos de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, ha ocupado la agenda principal de la política internacional durante las últimas semanas. El debate entró en una nueva fase después de que el presidente Recep Tayyip Erdoğan declarara que no tiene una opinión positiva sobre la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la alianza de la OTAN. La postura negativa de Turquía contra el ingreso de los dos estados nórdicos intensificó el debate sobre el futuro de la OTAN, el posible ingreso de los dos estados y el futuro de las relaciones intra-OTAN.

En este artículo analizaré las principales razones de la oposición de Turquía a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia. Hay varias razones importantes que emanan de ambas partes. Como miembro de la OTAN desde 1952, *Turquía tiene derecho a vetar la solicitud de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN, ya que el tratado de la OTAN exige la aprobación de cada Estado miembro para cualquier nuevo ingreso.*

Desde la perspectiva turca, se puede ver y entender fácilmente por qué Turquía se opone a la posible adhesión de ambos estados. En primer lugar, hay que subrayar que Turquía no se opone a la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este. En general, Turquía ha apoyado el expansionismo de la OTAN. Sin embargo, *después de que algunos de los principales miembros de la OTAN empezaran a despreciar a Turquía y se mantuvieran indiferentes a las preocupaciones de seguridad de este país, Ankara decidió cuestionar algunos movimientos de la OTAN, como el aumento de la presencia militar de la OTAN en los países bálticos.*

En segundo lugar, Turquía ha sufrido mucho una experiencia anterior, cuando el gobierno militar dirigido por el difunto general Kenan Evren aceptó el regreso de Grecia a la OTAN en 1980. Fue una medida totalmente contraproducente. La aceptación de Grecia por parte de Turquía llevó a Atenas a bloquear cualquier política pro-turca tanto en la OTAN como en la Unión Europea, de la que se convirtió en miembro en 1981. Por ello, *Erdoğan explicó claramente que "no queremos que nos vuelvan a picar desde el mismo lugar que nos picaron antes". Con esta afirmación, se refería al regreso de Grecia a la OTAN en 1980.*


En definitiva, las prioridades y expectativas de la OTAN pueden cambiar con el tiempo. Sin embargo, la nueva evolución no debería crear condiciones negativas para ningún miembro, es decir, Turquía. Es decir, se espera que las prioridades o expectativas de cualquier institución sirvan a los intereses de sus estados miembros. Si las políticas de la OTAN comienzan a crear una atmósfera negativa para Turquía, Ankara se sentirá obligada a tomar las medidas necesarias. Otros miembros de la OTAN deberían comprender la preocupación y la posición de Turquía. *Ankara ha estado pidiendo negociaciones razonables con otros estados miembros y tiene sus propias justificaciones para no permitir la oferta de adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia en las condiciones actuales.*

Por último, pero no menos importante, no debemos olvidar que *Grecia obligó a Macedonia a cambiar su nombre por el de Macedonia del Norte para convertirse en miembro de la OTAN.* Grecia ha bloqueado a Macedonia durante 12 años, desde 2008 hasta 2020, y ha obligado a Macedonia a aceptar sus condiciones, el cambio de nombre del Estado. Las interpretaciones tendenciosas contra Turquía no beneficiarán a la alianza de la OTAN, cuya existencia ha sido cuestionada por los países europeos continentales, como Francia.

El actual gobierno turco no quiere repetir el mismo error. Para Ankara, *uno de los medios para superar las presiones internas y externas es introducir un referéndum sobre la cuestión. Ankara puede preguntar al pueblo turco si acepta o no la adhesión de estos dos países.*

En tercer lugar, *Turquía no permitirá la adhesión de estos dos Estados mientras apoyen a actores antiturcos, incluidas las organizaciones terroristas.* El historial de Suecia es especialmente problemático debido a su posición como refugio para grupos políticos antiturcos. Ambos Estados han estado apoyando al PKK, al Grupo Terrorista Gülenista (FETÖ) y a militantes del Frente Revolucionario de Liberación Popular (DHKP-C) y permitiéndoles llevar a cabo actividades antiturcas. Además, *Suecia ha estado imponiendo embargos contra Turquía, principalmente debido a la oposición de Ankara a las organizaciones terroristas.*

En cuarto lugar, los países escandinavos están situados en una región relativamente segura. Son conocidos como estados militarmente seguros, políticamente estables y económicamente avanzados que no necesitan preocuparse por su futuro. Por lo tanto, Suecia y Finlandia habían considerado que su pertenencia a la OTAN era una provocación innecesaria para Rusia y no intentaron convertirse en miembros de la OTAN. Sin embargo, con la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, su preocupación ha aumentado y han decidido tomar medidas de precaución contra el posible expansionismo ruso. La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha provocado un cambio de paradigma en la seguridad de estos dos Estados. Ahora, se sienten obligados a tener más alineamientos de seguridad con estados más poderosos como Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido. En otras palabras, *no consideran que la UE sea una institución suficientemente disuasoria.*

En quinto lugar, *los países escandinavos se han mostrado reacios a compartir la carga con otros países europeos. *Esta reticencia ha provocado la creación de una nueva brecha dentro de Europa, la brecha entre el norte y el sur.* Los Estados nórdicos, relativamente estables, prósperos y seguros, no quieren/quisieron asumir ninguna responsabilidad en la lucha contra la crisis económica mundial o la creciente crisis de los refugiados.*


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

Mamada de pizpi finesa o...


*Turkey Blocks Sweden, Finland NATO Accession Talks; Issues List Of Demands*


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (18 May 2022)

@alnitak 

Percutes a la jardinera?


----------



## Elimina (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y siguen prohibiendo la entrada a Troma. Lo que hay que ver.



Pues ponen la copia: monstruos de bajo presupuesto, y snuff. A pesar de todo, el público sigue queriendo ver sangre y muertos. Que vaya a Sitges.
EDITO: a lo mejor quiere que le den la palma a la mejor dirección


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> | URGENTE: Activada la alerta sanitaria por viruela del mono tras detectar 8 casos en Madrid.
> 
> 
> jajjajaaj viruela.del.aubnormal sera.... como se lo pasan






Serán uno o dos casos ... 
: - (


----------



## Argentium (18 May 2022)

*Yellen: Las leyes americanas no permiten confiscar los bienes rusos incautados en los EEUU y enviar los ingresos para apoyar a Ucrania*
15:46 || 18/05/2022


----------



## zapatitos (18 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pue si encima le metes un afrodisiaco a la formula tienes el medicamento perfecto para tomarlo en la eutanasia por kiki




Ya está inventado y se llama mefedrona, se utiliza mucho mezclado con lo demás en las noches locas del llamado colectivo LGTBI. Pero bueno a esos por lo menos no les da por salir a rebanar los pescuezos de los infieles a la secta, al menos por ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

According to fresh statements from Russia's defense ministry *Wednesday nearly 700 more Ukrainian fighters have surrendered at Mariupol's Azovstal steelwork*s plant since the initial Tuesday reports that 300 had laid down their arms, with the wounded transferred to a Russian-controlled hospital.

*This would bring the total number to almost 1,000 fighters surrendered, according to the Russian statements. The* Russian MoD counted "694 Ukrainian fighters who had been holed up in Mariupol’s Azovstal steelworks have surrendered over the past 24 hours, according to a report by the country’s RIA news agency."


----------



## Charidemo (18 May 2022)

Es que la cuestión de la salud es irrelevante. Digamos que la palma o se retira. ¿Y? Pues "A rey muerto, rey puesto" un rimbombante funeral y el que siga seguirá con la misma línea estatal rusa. No es Putin quien decide los objetivos, los (o al menos lo intenta) realiza. Un Estado son los altos milutates, los altos funcionarios de justicia, interior y exterior. Quizás con un estilo diferente pero con los mismos objetivos. Y no es el fin de la historia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si esto es verdad me parece una estupidez. Espero que sea fake



Que buenos y humanitarios que les ceden sus camas a los putos nazis que le hacen ofrendas de sangre a odin. Así occidente les perdonará y las hijas de la babushka putin y sus amigos mafiosos podrán volver a comprar los modelitos más caros en el Prada de la sexta avenida.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @alnitak
> 
> Percutes a la jardinera?




jeje cobra mas por jardineria que por lo otro... 
naaaa demasiado cerca


----------



## manodura79 (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Hace falta más precisión, al final no le dan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Sabes lo que es la metralla y su efecto, no? Vamos, el pepinazo ese a menos de cinco metros inutiliza cualquier cosa. No lo vaporiza como con un impacto directo pero intacto no queda, seguro. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Ucrania ha ampliado la movilización general y la ley marcial hasta el final del verano. Como la guerra será larga, se prorrogará otros 90 días al final del verano, y luego otros 90 días...
Sólo que no morirán suficientes ucranianos en 90 días. Pero si varias veces 90, entonces la estrategia de "guerra hasta el último ucraniano". Funcionará mejor. Supongo...









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Papo de luz (18 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia esta ya atacando con laser desde aviones a gran altura drones ukros
> 
> esta guerra a rusia le esta viniendo de coña para las invasiones de polonia alemania francia y españa
> 
> ...



que nos invadan pronto. Los moronegros de la pSOE ya lo han hecho.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> According to fresh statements from Russia's defense ministry *Wednesday nearly 700 more Ukrainian fighters have surrendered at Mariupol's Azovstal steelwork*s plant since the initial Tuesday reports that 300 had laid down their arms, with the wounded transferred to a Russian-controlled hospital.
> 
> *This would bring the total number to almost 1,000 fighters surrendered, according to the Russian statements. The* Russian MoD counted "694 Ukrainian fighters who had been holed up in Mariupol’s Azovstal steelworks have surrendered over the past 24 hours, according to a report by the country’s RIA news agency."




que banda de cobardes

que banda.


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Ucrania está desplegando una nueva arma en el campo de batalla. Los cerdos anfibios proporcionados por la OTAN ahora se utilizarán para destruir barcos rusos en el Mar Negro en un intento de recuperar #Crimea de Rusia, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Comienza la contraofensiva ucraniana


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Esta noche, en la zona de Horlivka, los soldados ucranianos salieron contra los nuestros y expresaron su deseo de rendirse. Había ocho personas dispuestas a hacerlo, incluido un oficial. Nuestros soldados les dieron la oportunidad de hacerlo y les indicaron el lugar de cruce donde debían encontrarse. Sin embargo, los soldados que querían rendirse aparentemente no pudieron abandonar sus posiciones en secreto y fueron disparados por sus compañeros. Ninguno de los soldados de las AFU llegó al lugar designado. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

Turkey has blocked Nato’s initial decision to process requests by Finland and Sweden to join the military alliance, throwing into doubt the hopes for a quick accession of the two Nordic countries. Nato ambassadors met on Wednesday with the aim of opening accession talks on the same day that Finland and Sweden submitted their applications *but Ankara’s opposition stopped any vote, according to a person with direct knowledge of the matter.*


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

Jojojo que huevos!



Igualito que Ejpaña en 1986...


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las armas existen desde hace tiempo, no es más que un laser de CO2 de corte adaptado, el problema radica en que haz del laser ha de calentar una zona concreta durante varios segundos, esto es difícil si el blanco se mueve a cierta velocidad aunque no sea grande, para los drones puede ir perfecto ya que se mueven lentamente, depende de las condiciones meteorológicas y consume bastante electricidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

El viceprimer ministro Marat Husnullin dijo que la central nuclear de Zaporizhia ahora trabajará para Rusia.

Además, en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhia, los salarios y las pensiones se pagarán en rublos en mayo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Aquí la cosa se puso aún más graciosa.
Khusnullin dijo que Rusia estaba dispuesta a vender electricidad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya a Ucrania en el futuro. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Finlandia y Suecia ya han entregado en la sede de la OTAN sus solicitudes de ingreso, la correlación de fuerzas entre la OTAN y Rusia queda notablemente modificado en el Báltico, 1.340 km de frontera nuevos compartidos ente la zona OTAN y Rusia.

Para poner en contexto el tema es importante recordar que la fontera emtre Ucrania y Rusia es de 1.576, es decir tan solo 236 km más. Teniendo en cuenta que evitar a la OTAN en la fontera que separa Ucrania y Rusia ha sido una de las excusas de la invasión imperialista de Rusia y que cada día es más creible la victoria de Ucrania sobre esta...... sin duda un gran "exito" para el hijoPutin.


----------



## kelden (18 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062138
> 
> 
> Serán uno o dos casos ...
> : - (



Ni eso ... la viruela no existe.


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de RF tomaron el control de Novozvanivka y Orikhove. Las fuerzas de RF entraron en Vrubivka y Komyshuvakha, aún en disputa. El cerco de Zolote está en marcha. La lucha ya tiene lugar en la ciudad Severdonetsk. Las fuerzas de RF cruzaron el río Seversky donets (en azul) y entraron en Privillya.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es la metralla y su efecto, no? Vamos, el pepinazo ese a menos de cinco metros inutiliza cualquier cosa. No lo vaporiza como con un impacto directo pero intacto no queda, seguro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los tíos salen corriendo, mucha metralla no lleva. Otra cosa es que los rusos estén testeando para tener más precisión en las siguientes rondas. Tranquilo, tendremos vídeos seguro


----------



## bk001 (18 May 2022)

No vi el euro-nwo-tongo, ¿tan malo fue esta edición?


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Ya se han tomado las decisiones necesarias para la recuperación de todos los territorios liberados. El dinero para hacerlo está disponible









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (18 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



El 7 de Mayo de 1945, el ejercito aleman da por concluida su misión en Europa.

Hay que ser joputa para poner ese titular.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El 7 de Mayo de 1945, el ejercito aleman da por concluida su misión en Europa.
> 
> Hay que ser joputa para poner ese titular.



Piensan que la gente es imbécil y creo que están subestimando a la opinión pública: Casi todo el mundo es un NPC, pero cada vez estoy leyendo más comentarios en los periódicos Españoles de gente que ya empieza a estar hasta los cojones de la guerra de Ucrania y que ya no se tragan el discurso oficial...


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

La situación en la dirección de Severodonetsk... Es posible que pronto veamos una nueva rendición (evacuación) cuando termine el cerco...


----------



## piru (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Otra tanda...




Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura de cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:

Momento de ruptura del cerco:



Lucha cuerpo a cuerpo contra los orcos rusos. Un super héroe de Azov está a punto de aplicar al orco ruso la llave definitiva. Los compinches del orco se quedan paralizados ante semejante despliegue de facultades



Momento en que desarman a los orcos y capturan unos autobuses que pasaban por allí:



Una vez capturados persiguen con los autobuses a un bmp ruso, que entra en pánico y escapa:



Próxima parada Moscú.


----------



## Adriano II (18 May 2022)

Qatar mandando a tomar por culo a Alemania



El tito Putin no da puntada sin hilo los tiene bien agarrados por los huevos ...


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Qatar mandando a tomar por culo a Alemania
> 
> 
> 
> El tito Putin no da puntada sin hilo los tiene bien agarrados por los huevos ...




INDIA CHINA QATAR ABU DHABI BRAZIL
TODO DIOS

SOLO CUATRO PAYASO DE EUROPA UQE VIENE DEMASIADO BEIN NO VEN LO QUE SE VIENE


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura del cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:
> 
> Momento de ruptura el cerco:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062150
> ...



Bueno, más o menos lo que vienen a decir en falsimedia…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




qué chulada el MiF-22 ucraniano.

Y los soldados ucranianos caídos en combate no han muerto, han concluido su misión.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura del cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:
> 
> Momento de ruptura el cerco:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062150
> ...





Joder, buen nivel… Si echas currículum en La Sexta, te cogen fijo.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Zaporizhzhya se convirtió en una ciudad de primera línea con el inicio de la operación militar: está literalmente a 30 km de las zonas de combate. Al mismo tiempo, la ciudad consiguió evitar graves problemas humanitarios, como en Nikolayev u Odessa.

◾La crisis del combustible

Sólo la mitad de las gasolineras de Zaporizhzhya siguen funcionando. Muchos venden combustible y lubricantes a empresas que añaden unas hryvnias al precio por litro. Sin embargo, debido a la gran demanda, el combustible se agota rápidamente.

El combustible se paga con tarjetas especiales. Una pequeña parte de las gasolineras aceptan dinero en efectivo, pero el coste también es mucho más elevado allí. Por ejemplo, un litro de gasóleo en estas estaciones cuesta 68 hryvnias, frente a las 32 de enero de 2022. Por eso, los activistas de Zaporizhzhya han creado canales y chats especiales donde se pueden encontrar gasolineras.

Debido a la escasez de combustible en Zaporizhzhya, casi no hay autobuses y autocares, y el número de trolebuses y tranvías se ha reducido. El aumento de la demanda ha provocado conflictos con los pasajeros en el transporte.

◾Defensa territorial

En marzo, todos los habitantes de Zaporizhzhya se apuntaron a la defensa del territorio y recibieron fusiles de asalto. Muchos "defendieron la ciudad" exclusivamente en los controles de carretera, comprobando los documentos y pidiendo dinero para pasar.

Sin embargo, en mayo, la mayoría de los combatientes de la defensa territorial ya habían sido enviados al frente, dejando la tarea de dotarlos de personal a los voluntarios.

Los propios habitantes de Zaporizhzhya están resentidos porque el mando de las AFU utiliza a los combatientes de la defensa territorial local como carne de cañón para el "reconocimiento del campo de batalla". Por lo tanto, no es de extrañar esta actitud respecto a la composición de las unidades.

Al mismo tiempo, se han relajado algunas medidas de seguridad en la propia Zaporizhzhya. Todavía es posible entrar en la ciudad a través de la central hidroeléctrica del Dniéper sólo con un pase especial, pero es libre salir de la ciudad por la orilla derecha. Los conductores ya no están obligados a presentar documentos en los puentes. Se ha reducido el número de controles de carretera y de erizos antitanque.

◾Economía y administración

Zaporizhzhya alberga varias grandes empresas de importancia nacional, pero prácticamente la producción se ha detenido en todas partes.

Por ejemplo, la planta metalúrgica de Zaporizhstal sólo trabaja para mantener los procesos tecnológicos, que serían difíciles de poner en marcha en caso de cierre total. La planta de Motor-Sich, que produce motores para los drones turcos Akinci, está en mejores condiciones.

Los funcionarios de Zaporizhzhya se ven obligados a volver a trabajar a tiempo completo desde el 16 de mayo. Sin embargo, empezaron a surgir problemas y retrasos en los salarios.

Bajo la ley marcial, muchas empresas tuvieron que reciclarse. La venta de tarjetas para rascar combustible de Ukrnafta se ha hecho popular. Los cafés y restaurantes sólo funcionan durante el día debido al toque de queda.

En los centros comerciales sólo están abiertas la mayoría de las tiendas de comestibles. La venta de artículos o electrodomésticos se ha hecho completamente en línea, lo que permite no pagar alquiler y reducir el personal.

◾ Precios de los alimentos

Una salvación para los habitantes de Zaporizhzhya son los mercados, donde se pueden comprar productos relativamente baratos. Pero incluso allí los precios subieron del 30 al 50%.

Las grandes cadenas de distribución, como ATB y Silpo, también venden productos de la ayuda humanitaria polaca: en las estanterías se pueden encontrar macarrones, queso y alimentos enlatados.

Hay que pagar una media de 3.000 UAH/mes por la factura de los servicios públicos.

En toda la ciudad hay muchos puntos de distribución de ayuda humanitaria a causa de los refugiados de Mariupol y otras zonas de Donbás.
#digest #Zaporizhzhya #Ucrania
@rybar









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura del cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:
> 
> Momento de ruptura el cerco:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062150
> ...




 



Muy bueno !!, no estaba seguro si el relato no lo hacía (seriamente) nuestro camarada *disturbed o Simo Hayha *


----------



## willbeend (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con pinzas:
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky, preocupado por la pérdida de drones turcos, exigió al comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriy Zaluzhny, suspender el uso del Bayraktar TB2.
> 
> ...



Me parto...

Esto va a doler a muchos expertos del copia y pega


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*El aterrador audio de un soldado ruso y su mujer sobre matar niños: "Me gustaría drogarlos, mirarlos a los ojos y decirles: morid, sufrid"*
La* guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia* está dejando una serie de sucesos escalofriantes por los que las tropas de *Putin *no dejan de ser acusadas de cometer crímenes de guerra. ¿El último? Un audio en el que un militar ruso reconoce que *disfruta matando gente* y lo que le gustaría hacer con los niños ucranianos.









El aterrador audio de un soldado ruso y su mujer sobre matar niños ucranianos: "Les arrancaría sus genitales"


Hasta el momento, más de 200 niños han muerto en el conflicto en Ucrania a manos de las balas y las bombas de Rusia. Las tropas de Vladímir Putin han sido acusadas en numerosas oca




www.marca.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (18 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El aterrador audio de un soldado ruso y su mujer sobre matar niños: "Me gustaría drogarlos, mirarlos a los ojos y decirles: morid, sufrid"*
> La* guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia* está dejando una serie de sucesos escalofriantes por los que las tropas de *Putin *no dejan de ser acusadas de cometer crímenes de guerra. ¿El último? Un audio en el que un militar ruso reconoce que *disfruta matando gente* y lo que le gustaría hacer con los niños ucranianos.
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que ser pancho fijo.... .


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ucrania está desplegando una nueva arma en el campo de batalla. Los cerdos anfibios proporcionados por la OTAN ahora se utilizarán para destruir barcos rusos en el Mar Negro en un intento de recuperar #Crimea de Rusia, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Comienza la contraofensiva ucraniana



Cuando los truchas intentan atacar con furia porcina.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 May 2022)

Zelenski supervisa la evacuación


----------



## Egam (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No conozco este tipo de laser, ya tengo deberes



Da para un off topic en sí, por las capacidades de corte y tallado de metal y aleaciones (no tanto las del aluminio), que incrementan significativamente la producción industrial (maquinaria, etc)


----------



## No al NOM (18 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es la metralla y su efecto, no? Vamos, el pepinazo ese a menos de cinco metros inutiliza cualquier cosa. No lo vaporiza como con un impacto directo pero intacto no queda, seguro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Seguro? Ese pepinazo no es un obús, es un Dron, ya me dirás la metralla que lleva un Dron, comparado con un obús de artillería


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Finlandia y Suecia ya han entregado en la sede de la OTAN sus solicitudes de ingreso, la correlación de fuerzas entre la OTAN y Rusia queda notablemente modificado en el Báltico, 1.340 km de frontera nuevos compartidos ente la zona OTAN y Rusia. 

Para poner en contexto el tema es importante recordar que la fontera emtre Ucrania y Rusia es de 1.576, es decir tan solo 236 km más. Teniendo en cuenta que evitar a la OTAN en la fontera que separa Ucrania y Rusia ha sido una de las excusas de la invasión imperialista de Rusia y que cada día es más creible la victoria de Ucrania sobre esta...... sin duda un gran "exito" para el hijoPutin.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

OJO: Oficial. La economía rusa creció un 3,5% en el primer trimestre del 2022 jojojojo


----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

Lemonde.fr

*La expulsión de diplomáticos por parte de Moscú provoca reacciones en Italia y España*

La expulsión de 24 diplomáticos italianos y 27 españoles ha provocado una reacción en ambos países. "Es un acto hostil, pero es absolutamente necesario para no romper las relaciones diplomáticas. Esto no debe llevar a la ruptura de los canales diplomáticos porque, si logramos la paz, la lograremos a través de estos canales diplomáticos", dijo el jefe del gobierno italiano, Mario Draghi, en una conferencia de prensa en Roma.

"Italia toma nota de la decisión de la Federación Rusa de expulsar a 24 miembros de las representaciones diplomáticas y consulares italianas y de la oficina de la Agencia Italiana de Promoción de Negocios", reaccionó sobriamente el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores a última hora del día.* "El personal sometido a esta medida siempre ha desempeñado sus funciones respetando plenamente la Convención de Viena sobre Relaciones Diplomáticas",* añadió en su comunicado.

España, por su parte, "rechaza" la expulsión de 27 de sus diplomáticos destinados en Rusia, respondió el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores en un comunicado. "Las autoridades rusas justifican esta decisión basándose en la reciprocidad tras la expulsión de 27 funcionarios de la embajada rusa en Madrid anunciada en abril. Pero *la expulsión decidida por las autoridades españolas se basó en razones de seguridad debidamente justificadas, que no se dieron" en el caso de la expulsión de los diplomáticos españoles, subrayó el ministerio, asegurando que sus diplomáticos en Rusia "siempre han cumplido plenamente con las obligaciones establecidas en la Convención de Viena sobre Relaciones Diplomáticas".*


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tienes que ser pancho fijo....




[/QUOTE]

Mejor seria ser pancho que ser tan tontorron como tú.....


----------



## willbeend (18 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> pero ¿el general canadiense no estaba ya capturado hace más de 10 días?, ¿o es que hay dos generales?.
> 
> Ucrania. Un general canadiense capturado en Mariupol - Resumen Latinoamericano



Es que se hacen eco ahora y aun asi van por delante de la masa porque en los medios no se ha dicho ni pio.


----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

Rusia se está riendo de la OTAN en sus propias narices.


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

Al fin van viendo la LUZ. Lo que no se puede hacer es regalarle la electricidad al pais con el que estas en guerra. En fin , el sentido comun al final prevalece.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

ESTAIS BLOCKED MUÑECAS 











__





Turquía bloquea el examen de las solicitudes de Finlandia y Suecia para entrar en la OTAN


El turco se pone duro. En la actual situación puede conseguir de Europa lo que quiera y lo sabe. Es el momento ansiado de Turquía desde hace años para cobrar bastantes facturas pendientes. Turquía ha vetado el examen formal de las solicitudes presentadas por Suecia y Finlandia para unirse a la...




www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Qatar mandando a tomar por culo a Alemania
> 
> 
> 
> El tito Putin no da puntada sin hilo los tiene bien agarrados por los huevos ...




el inviernso llegara 
y alemania se helara 

y finlandia y etc
PAYASOS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

QUE OS ESTAIS ENFRENTANDO A LA MAYOR POTENCIA ENERGETICA MUNDIAL CUANDO NO HAY ENERGIA!!!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lemonde.fr
> 
> *La expulsión de diplomáticos por parte de Moscú provoca reacciones en Italia y España*
> 
> ...



Los españoles no se si somos así o realmente ponen al frente de las relaciones diplomáticas a los tontos del pueblo. El principio de reciprocidad es lo primero que se aprende en diplomacia.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Una lista de los que fueron deportados a Rusia desde un campo de filtración en territorio ocupado por Rusia, publicada por el asesor del alcalde de Mariupol. Ayer, 539 ucranianos, incluidos 55 niños, fueron llevados a otro campamento de Mariupol. El ejército ruso los está preparando para las deportaciones.


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

CUALQUIER PERSONA NO LGBT Y CON UN SENTIDO CLAROO DE FAMILIA DEBERIA ALISTARSE EN EL EJERCITO RUSO


----------



## Trajanillo (18 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lemonde.fr
> 
> *La expulsión de diplomáticos por parte de Moscú provoca reacciones en Italia y España*
> 
> ...



Yo te puedo echar, pero tu a mi no.... nos gobiernan niños de primaria


----------



## quinciri (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Qatar mandando a tomar por culo a Alemania
> 
> 
> 
> El tito Putin no da puntada sin hilo los tiene bien agarrados por los huevos ...



El tito PUtin mira de estar a bien y en paz con todos, y atendiendo con equidad a los respectivos intereses de la parte con la que haya que relacionarse (mundo multipolar).

Los otros, los del imperio del mal, suelen actuar como mafiosos intentando intimidar y coaccionando al que no se allana a sus exclusivos intereses y a sus pretensiones de exclusivo liderazgo (mundi unipolar).

Y claro, al final los demás acaban viendo claro de que palo van... y actuan en consecuencia...


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

En Hryvnas, euros o rublos???


----------



## Alexandre I. (18 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En Hryvnas, euros o rublos???



En rublos, naturalmente.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Zelenski supervisa la evacuación



_¿Entre raya y raya?_


----------



## bangkoriano (18 May 2022)

Pantsir-S1 sistema muy efectivo


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

VEO QUE SE HAN LARGADO LOS MARICONES DE LA OTAN DEL HILO LO QUE SIGNIFICA QUE RUSIA ESTA DANDO UNA PALIZA O QUE ME HA IGNORADO TODO DIOS

MANDARE FOTOS DESDE ADAZI...


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

¡Tribunal - sea! Los nazis ucranianos van a juicio

En Rusia comienzan a dictarse sentencias judiciales contra los nacionalistas ucranianos: se ha abierto una causa penal contra el aidarovita Denis Muryga. Las pruebas contra el delincuente se reunieron gracias al trabajo de nuestro proyecto y a los materiales que publicamos.

A principios de 2015, Muryga se unió al Batallón Nacional Aidar y posteriormente fue nombrado subcomandante de la unidad en Lisychansk, región de Luhansk. Participó en el bombardeo de un puente, que provocó la muerte de centinelas de la Milicia Popular del LNR.

Y ahora, finalmente, ha sido llevado ante la justicia. Mañana a las 14:00, el tribunal del distrito de Leninsky en Rostov-on-Don decidirá sobre una medida de restricción para el sinvergüenza









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)




----------



## quinciri (18 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En Hryvnas, euros o rublos???



Pues creo que va a ser en rublos también.

Las hryvnas habrá que guardarlas para la estufa en el proximo invierno.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Soldados rusos con gatitos volumen tropecientos


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo te puedo echar, pero tu a mi no.... nos gobiernan niños de primaria



Ahí no creo que hayan cambiado las cosas, salvo quizás por los últimos casos en Rusia que, creo recordar, dijo que las expulsiones de sus diplomáticos eran mas altas que ya no recuerdo que pero evidentemente desmesuradas.

En diplomacia a uno le expulsan y protesta y expulsa también y protesta.. si hablan y se entienden vuelven y si no pues por no sé donde ley no escrita que era casi declaración de guerra.

Hay que reconocer que estamos en no guerra casi guerra, en las que unos hacen como que no hacen y otros como que no ven.


----------



## Top5 (18 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se harán fuertes en ellas y resistirán hasta el año 2525 si es menester.



En forma de psicofonías, pues es enteramente posible.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Qué hay detrás de las secas cifras de diplomáticos expulsados de Rusia, poniendo como ejemplo a los diplomáticos suecos.

Como se supo, no fue cualquiera el expulsado de Rusia, sino todo un asesor de Bente Lars Erik Mikael, nacido el 19 de junio de 1964, que también era jefe del departamento económico y comercial de la embajada sueca. El hecho de que este hombre trabajara en Rusia no es casualidad. Al menos en la medida en que está casado con una nativa de Leningrado. La esposa del diplomático sueco se llamaba antes Irina Sergeevna Ishova, pero ahora, según los documentos, es Bente Irene Jacqueline.
Eric Bente trabajó anteriormente en el Consulado General de Suecia en San Petersburgo y participó en proyectos de la Agencia Sueca de Desarrollo Internacional (SIDA, Swedish International Development Cooperation Agency) en Rusia, cuyos informes contienen claras pruebas de injerencia en los asuntos internos de Rusia.
También cabe destacar que la esposa del diplomático, que se supone que está fuera de la política, participa activamente en la propaganda antirrusa en las redes sociales, hablando en apoyo de Ucrania y de Navalny. Al mismo tiempo, el hijo mayor de Erik Bente, David Erik Mikael, nacido el 22.12.1991, mientras estudiaba en la Universidad de Uppsala, trabajaba en Suecia para el Departamento de Estado estadounidense. En resumen, con la familia Bente todo es claro y comprensible.

El segundo personaje interesante es Katarina Wysocka, nacida el 03.04.1988, segunda secretaria del departamento político. Trabajaba para la policía sueca, no tiene páginas en las redes sociales. Y no es de extrañar, ya que la injerencia en los asuntos internos de Rusia requiere silencio, porque fue a través de Katarina Vysotskaya como se establecieron los contactos entre la Embajada de Suecia y los activistas de la oposición, entre ellos Leonid Zilberg, editor de la publicación online 7x7 - Rusia Horizontal. Al mismo tiempo, Leonid Zilberg intentó, a través de Katarina Vysotska, promover un proyecto para "establecer un movimiento juvenil finougrio independiente en Rusia, capaz de luchar por sus derechos y de luchar por una verdadera autonomía estatal".

Tercer diplomático sueco exiliado de Rusia - Dahlqvist Nils Petter Willy, nacido el 21.03.1990. Estudió en nuestro país en el MGIMO y en el Instituto Estatal Pushkin de Lengua Rusa. Inmediatamente decidió poner en práctica sus conocimientos y consiguió un trabajo como analista junior en la Agencia de Investigación de Defensa de Suecia, estrechamente vinculada al Servicio de Inteligencia y Seguridad del Ministerio de Defensa sueco.

En definitiva, no es gente al azar.

Lea más aquí









Шлепок по «мягкой» шведской разведке | Сегодня.ру


Из России выслали четырех агентов, готовивших революцию




segodnia.ru













Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Snowball (18 May 2022)

Los peces gordos siguen sin salir a la superficie 

*Regional media has reported, however, that the Ukrainian Azov battalion's top commanders have yet to come out of the large Azovstal plant. Pro-Russian separatist leader Denis Pushilin was cited as saying of the top leadership, "They have not left [the plant*


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Recordemos:

Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos




y esta es su recompensa




La Babushka en su imaginería popular ya incorpora al joven Lesha, el niño que admira a los soldados rusos.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

Espera, el pájaro va a volar. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (18 May 2022)

Los van a poner hacer tareas comunitarias. Parece poco castigo para los engendros. 


Puschilin: No se intercambiarán prisioneros de Asovstal. Serán juzgados y se les pedirá que ayuden a reconstruir Mariupol. Eso es correcto e importante. Algo que es esencial cuando se trata de los crímenes en Donbass en relación con el resto de Ucrania...


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

En Melitopol, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, ha tenido lugar un acto terrorista: se produjo una explosión en las vías del tren cuando un tren ruso que transportaba vehículos blindados estaba en camino.

A pesar de las informaciones aparecidas en los medios de comunicación ucranianos, no hubo víctimas mortales en el incidente: varias personas resultaron heridas. Los vagones y la carga tampoco sufrieron prácticamente daños.

Pero lo ocurrido demuestra claramente que el problema de la insurgencia en los territorios liberados no ha desaparecido. En los últimos meses se han producido varios atentados en el óblast de Zaporizhzhya, incluido uno contra la administración de un pueblo cercano a Melitopol a mediados de abril.

La voladura de una vía férrea durante un viaje en tren es una señal de que los grupos de sabotaje tienen capacidad técnica para llevar a cabo acciones importantes. En estas circunstancias, es necesario el trabajo activo de los organismos y servicios autorizados para derrotar a la clandestinidad y prevenir los ataques.

Una excesiva cautela en estos asuntos podría dar lugar a actos de terrorismo más amplios en las zonas liberadas. Con todas las desafortunadas consecuencias.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

y el que siempre me sale con que no le gusta que los rusos involucren a niños en la propaganda decirle que esto sin embargo no es propaganda, solo es entrenamiento militar y lavado de cerebro desde la infancia para luego ser utilizados como carne de cañón.

Prefiero la propaganda rusa...


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

La indetenible voluntad de la dirigencia europea de suicidarse económica, cultural políticamente, si EEUU lo exigen, es harto difícil de poder entender
en otros términos que no sean los de la extrema situación de decadencia espiritual en estado terminal. Lo que vaya a nacerde las cenizas del futuro,
no vendrá de Europa. Eso es seguro.

El comercio de la zona euro se hunde en un déficit récord en marzo debido a la energía 
*
La oficina de estadísticas de la Unión Europea, Eurostat, dijo que los 19 países que comparten el euro 
registraron un déficit comercial, sin ajustar por oscilaciones estacionales, de 16.400 millones de euros 
en marzo, frente a un superávit de 22.500 millones en marzo de 2021.*

A 39.000 millones de euros de distancia en un año...

_* El valor no ajustado de las importaciones en marzo se disparó un 35,4% interanual, según Eurostat, 
mientras que el valor de las exportaciones sólo aumentó un 14,0%.

La variación del valor de las importaciones de energía fue la más espectacular, ya que el déficit
del comercio energético casi se triplicó hasta los 128.700 millones de euros en los tres primeros 
meses del año.
*_
* El déficit comercial de la Unión Europea con Rusia -su principal proveedor de energía- se multiplicó
por más de cuatro, hasta 45.200 millones de euros en el primer trimestre, frente a los 10.800 millones 
del mismo periodo de 2021.*

Inexorable la voluntad de las elites europeas en suicidarse económica, cultural y políticamente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

y esto otro, supongo que anecdótico


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (18 May 2022)

* Los 264 soldados resistentes de la aceria se rinden.
* Rusia expulsa a 27 diplomáticos españoles.
* Rusia despliega los carros de combate "Terminator".
* El ejercito ruso a punto de tomar Luganks.
* En el Donbas todavía quedan unos 16.000 soldados ucranianos.
* No hay negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania.


----------



## Cga (18 May 2022)

De hace seis años, pero como si fuera hoy....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

No les ha hecho falta en décadas, pero ahora están en máximo peligro vital. Eso sí, bien que tuvieron que ir a pasar revista al Pentágono, no a Bruselas, París o Berlín. “Seguridad europea”.

Por cierto, los del PPE están desatados desde hace semanas, pidiendo “embargos inmediatos” a gas, petróleo y derivados”.


----------



## Bimbo (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> OJO: Oficial. La economía rusa creció un 3,5% en el primer trimestre del 2022 jojojojo



fuente


----------



## Señor X (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> y el que siempre me sale con que no le gusta que los rusos involucren a niños en la propaganda decirle que esto sin embargo no es propaganda, solo es entrenamiento militar y lavado de cerebro desde la infancia para luego ser utilizados como carne de cañón.
> 
> Prefiero la propaganda rusa...



De cuando en televisión española se criticaba eso (2018). A principios de 2019 llegó Zelensky y se callaron.









Niños soldados en Ucrania


Niños soldados en Ucrania



www.rtve.es





Momento estelar de un instructor, esto es lo que dicen a los niños:

1:00 "Nosotros no consideramos como personas a los separatistas pro-rusos. Así que podéis y debéis dispararles".


----------



## alnitak (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos
> 
> ...



genial


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *"Lukashenko ve que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra y quiere mostrar que no está de su lado"*
> 
> *Con la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la Bielorrusia de Lukashenko se convirtió en lanzadera de las tropas rusas*
> 
> ...


----------



## Elimina (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura de cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:
> 
> Momento de ruptura del cerco:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062150
> ...



¡Avisa cuando lleguen, y cuéntanos cómo rodean el Kremlin cogidos de las manos! Seguro que Putin tiene tanto miedo que sale y se cuelga de la torre del reloj.


----------



## circodelia2 (18 May 2022)

Mas que sanciones son exenciones. 
...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Bruselas propone racionar el gas y fijar el precio si Putin corta el grifo mientras acelera el desenganche de Rusia


En el caso de una "interrupción total o a gran escala", la Comisión Europea propone "el racionamiento transfronterizo coordinado y la reducción de la demanda", así como "un precio fijado al gas durante el período de emergencia declarado en la UE"




www.eldiario.es




*Bruselas propone racionar el gas y fijar el precio si Putin corta el grifo mientras acelera el desenganche de Rusia*

*En el caso de una “interrupción total o a gran escala”, la Comisión Europea propone “el racionamiento transfronterizo coordinado y la reducción de la demanda”, así como “un precio fijado al gas durante el período de emergencia declarado en la UE”*
*— Putin califica de “suicidio económico” el intento de vetar la energía rusa y culpa a Occidente del aumento de la inflación*
*— REPowerEU: el plan de Bruselas para la reducción de la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos, también de Hungría*
*DOCUMENTO — Las comunicaciones de Bruselas sobre el mercado energético y la desconexión de Rusia*


----------



## Argentium (18 May 2022)

*En un día clave, Turquía reafirma su rechazo al ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN: “Que ni se molesten”*
*El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan sostiene que los países nórdicos albergan a personas que supuestamente están vinculadas a grupos terroristas; hoy el canciller turco se reunirá con su par estadounidense*
18 de mayo de 2022 18:24


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Son costumbres natsis.

Los ocupantes rusos queman libros de texto sobre la historia de Ucrania en la Melitópol ucraniana ocupada por Rusia.


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> y el que siempre me sale con que no le gusta que los rusos involucren a niños en la propaganda decirle que esto sin embargo no es propaganda, solo es entrenamiento militar y lavado de cerebro desde la infancia para luego ser utilizados como carne de cañón.
> 
> Prefiero la propaganda rusa...



Pues yo no seré el de siempre porque ésta será la segunda vez que digo algo al respecto de los niños pero...Da por hecho que éstos niños tendrán todavía un problema más serio cuando sean mayores si se ven de esta pose.

También sobre ellos pesa y con más motivo cuando son vulnerables, el derecho a la propia imagen y sobre todo, también pueden ser "blancos" de odios, pueden pensar mañana diferente, puede tocarles vivir en el otro bando y, sobre todo, si entiempos de paz no lo admitimos menos en tiempos de guerra donde todavía son más vulnerables los niños.

Además esta imágen cortando caras tiene un valor inestimable, como ejemplo del odio inculcado en la escuela y eso se demuestra mucho mejor... trampeando las caras y si llegan del bando ucro, tan amigos de la propaganda, afeándoles la conducta para con sus hijos.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> fuente



Yo, que para eso tengo acceso directo 
Se estimaba un crecimiento del 3.7 (estimación ANTES DE LA OPERACIÓN MILITAR).
Y sobre esa estimación hecha en tiempos de paz...se pierden dos decimas, para quedarse en el 3.5%.

Tranquilo, que lo verás en las noticias pronto...

Recordemos el primer semestre por bloques:

- China +4,8%
- Rusia +3,5%
- Usa -1,4%
- UE + 0,3%

Decían hace dos días los anglos, que Rusia perdería un 15% de su PIB este año.
Por tanto, ahora mismo necesita perder un 19% de PIB en los próximos 3 trimestres....


----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La indetenible voluntad de la dirigencia europea de suicidarse económica, cultural políticamente, si EEUU lo exigen, es harto difícil de poder entender
> en otros términos que no sean los de la extrema situación de decadencia espiritual en estado terminal. Lo que vaya a nacerde las cenizas del futuro,
> no vendrá de Europa. Eso es seguro.
> 
> ...



Bueno, del tema del suicidio económico de Europa ya se ha hablado largo y tendido y no es solo de ahora (aunque ahora el mismo se ha acelerado de forma dramática).

Pensad, por ejemplo, en el suicidio de toda la industria automovilística alemana mediante "la transición verde".
Ángela Merkel dijo hace diez años que el motor de combustión de coches alemán era un "activo estratégico de alemania"... y de pronto van y se lo follan... (un motor eléctrico lo hace cualquiera, un motor de combustión no).

Detrás de todas estas decisiones está Estados Unidos: Estados Unidos se quiere follar a Europa para que deje de ser un competidor industrial y un buen cliente de Rusia y de China. (No me convence la teoría del tema del Peak Oil que mucha gente sostiene por aquí).

Siempre he sabido que Europa era un continente vasallo de Estados Unidos, pero el nivel de infiltración de la CIA en absolutamente todos los estamentos politico-economicos de Europa me ha dejado flipando. 

¿Cómo reaccionarán los ciudadanos europeos cuando empiecen a pasar hambre y frío? 
Imagino que esto ya lo habrán pensado y para evitar sublevaciones tienen que dar un golpe de efecto en la opinión pública:

Yo creo que algunas nukes volarán sobre Europa. Algunas ciudades serán destruidas, y de esta forma, el europeo medio estará escondido bajo tierra, muerto de miedo y con el culo dispuesto a ser taladrado.

Existe la posibilidad de que no se llegue a tanto, pero entonces no sé cómo van a convencer a la gente para que deje a sus hijos morirse de hambre y de frío y sin que la misma empiece a colgar políticos.


----------



## Harman (18 May 2022)

1. Hay informes de que por la noche o temprano en la mañana puede haber una nueva ola de rendición en azovstali.
2. También se informa sobre el lanzamiento de misiles por parte de los barcos de la flota del mar negro en el mar Negro, pronto habrá llegadas en algún lugar de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)




----------



## Castellano (18 May 2022)

]


coscorron dijo:


> En Hryvnas, euros o rublos???



Ahora mismo la Grivna ya tiene más valor como combustible en la chimenea para calentarse que como valor moneda en si.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 May 2022)




----------



## tomatitolucrecia (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Bruselas propone racionar el gas y fijar el precio si Putin corta el grifo mientras acelera el desenganche de Rusia
> 
> 
> En el caso de una "interrupción total o a gran escala", la Comisión Europea propone "el racionamiento transfronterizo coordinado y la reducción de la demanda", así como "un precio fijado al gas durante el período de emergencia declarado en la UE"
> ...



Es posible que el día que nos corten el gas, salga el memo del Michels o la otra lela a decir que no, que somos nosotros los que sancionamos a Rusia con la prohibición de importar gas o petróleo. Y ya eso de leer que _se fija el precio _de algo que tú no tienes, es el colmo: se ha perdido completamente el norte desde hace demasiado tiempo; no se entiende ya lo que significa que tu país tenga una deuda cuya magnitud es igual o mayor a lo que produce todo el país durante un año. Porque claro, decir que se fija el precio es lo mismo que decir que cada euro que suba de 100 se financia con deuda. Y quién va a querer seguir comprando tu deuda? Es demencial esta situación.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Otra manera de explicar lo que está pasando en Ucrania hasta hoy.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Es posible que el día que nos corten el gas, salga el memo del Michels o la otra lela a decir que no, que somos nosotros los que sancionamos a Rusia con la prohibición de importar gas o petróleo. Y ya eso de leer que _se fija el precio _de algo que tú no tienes, es el colmo: se ha perdido completamente el norte desde hace demasiado tiempo; no se entiende ya lo que significa que tu país tenga una deuda cuya magnitud es igual o mayor a lo que produce todo el país durante un año. Porque claro, decir que se fija el precio es lo mismo que decir que cada euro que suba de 100 se financia con deuda. Y quién va a querer seguir comprando tu deuda? Es demencial esta situación.



Nahhh, no creo que sean tan subnormales. Algo se está tramando y no nos lo dicen.


----------



## Salamandra (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1. Hay informes de que por la noche o temprano en la mañana puede haber una nueva ola de rendición en azovstali.
> 2. También se informa sobre el lanzamiento de misiles por parte de los barcos de la flota del mar negro en el mar Negro, pronto habrá llegadas en algún lugar de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si los van matar desde dentro. Estas noticias hasta que no sucedan, no sé yo si no si son muy atinadas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (18 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Cómo reaccionarán los ciudadanos europeos cuando empiecen a pasar hambre y frío?



Ese es el punto clave

Existe la teoría que explica lo que está ocurriendo en el hecho de que somos trogloditas viviendo en un mundo para el que no estamos diseñados

Me explico :

Hace solo 10.000 años vivíamos en cuevas y cazabamos bisontes y lo que se terciara para comer junto con recoger setas, frutas y tal

En 10.000 años nuestro entorno ha cambiado radicalmente, pero nuestro cerebro no pq 10.000 años es demasiado poco para evolucionar

Nadie pasa hambre hoy en día en Europa, hay gente que lo pasa mal económicamente claro, pero la comida es abundante y barata y las redes de protección social funcionan

¿Cuando fué la última vez que alguien murió de hambre en Europa? Seguramente habría que retrotraerse a la II GM

Así que aquí estamos los humanos de Europa con un cerebro diseñado para evitar que nos muramos de hambre y/o nos coma un león en un entorno en el que nadie pasa hambre y no hay leones (u otros depredadores) que te puedan comer ...

Y eso nos vuelve gilipollas el hecho de tener la supervivencia asegurada

Es por eso que si la gente lo empieza a pasar mal de verdad (hambre, frío ...) pues eso

Por supuesto es solo una teoría yo ni la creo ni la dejo de creer solo me parece interesante


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

"Tenía muchas ganas de que llegaran los #rusos" Tres veces por semana, en la puerta de su casa, la pequeña Eva de la LNR se encuentra con zapadores #rusos Encontraron a la niña en un pueblo liberado de las fuerzas de seguridad #ucranianas donde pasó más de una semana en el sótano 




Mientras tanto, en la zona ucraniana continua la barbarie:


----------



## John Nash (18 May 2022)

Ojo con la reacción de la gente.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (18 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, del tema del suicidio económico de Europa ya se ha hablado largo y tendido y no es solo de ahora (aunque ahora el mismo se ha acelerado de forma dramática).
> 
> Pensad, por ejemplo, en el suicidio de toda la industria automovilística alemana mediante "la transición verde".
> Ángela Merkel dijo hace diez años que el motor de combustión de coches alemán era un "activo estratégico de alemania"... y de pronto van y se lo follan... (un motor eléctrico lo hace cualquiera, un motor de combustión no).
> ...




Bueno, existe otra opción, que cuando en Europa se pase hambre y frio se haga la solución Italiana...







Es decir, hacer lo mismo a los líderes actuales que nos han llevado a la actual situación que hicieron en la 2a guerra mundial, pedir perdón y apuntarse al carro de los vencedores...


----------



## Adriano II (18 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Es posible que el día que nos corten el gas, salga el memo del Michels o la otra lela a decir que no, que somos nosotros los que sancionamos a Rusia con la prohibición de importar gas o petróleo. Y ya eso de leer que _se fija el precio _de algo que tú no tienes, es el colmo: se ha perdido completamente el norte desde hace demasiado tiempo; no se entiende ya lo que significa que tu país tenga una deuda cuya magnitud es igual o mayor a lo que produce todo el país durante un año. Porque claro, decir que se fija el precio es lo mismo que decir que cada euro que suba de 100 se financia con deuda. Y quién va a querer seguir comprando tu deuda? Es demencial esta situación.



Todas las grandes crisis económicas vistas en retrospectiva parecen demenciales pero en su momento esas locuras parecían lo más normal del mundo y que la economía y el mundo funcionaban así

Mira la crisis del 2008 por ejemplo todo el mundo que haya visto "la gran apuesta" puede ver lo demencial que era el mercado inmobiliario en USA (y no solo en USA) sin embargo para la inmensa mayoría del mundo le parecía lo más normal del mundo

Ahora decimos "pero como podían estar tan locos?" y sin embargo en aquellos tiempos el loco era el que decía que aquello era una aberración ...

Lo mismo con la famosa burbuja de los tulipanes holandeses en el siglo XVII cuando la gente vendía su ganado, sus granjas por unos putos bulbos de flores ... Ahora miramos aquella burbuja y decimos "Pero como podían estar tan locos?" y sin embargo entonces todo el mundo entendía que todo estaba bien y que era así como el mundo funcionaba

Pues ahora igual :

Los paises, las empresas, las personas tienen deudas absolutamente demenciales y a la gente le parece los más normal del mundo ...

Los paises (España y USA son 2 casos sangrantes) ni siquiera tienen intención de pagar sus deudas solo refinaciarlas hasta el infinito y más allá, como le digeron a Argentina desde el FMI (el FMI!!!!) si las deudas de los Estados no se pagan ... solo se refinancian ...

Las deudas no se pagan (tócate los ovarios Mariloli que dirán los que analizen esta crisis en el futuro)

Lo de los Estados emitiendo papelitos de colores respaldados en la nada y que sea dinero pues más de lo mismo ...

Todo una puta locura

Y claro solo puede terminar de una manera ... Yéndose todo al guano en una crisis monumental que transformará el mundo de arriba abajo


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Bruselas propone racionar el gas y fijar el precio si Putin corta el grifo mientras acelera el desenganche de Rusia
> 
> 
> En el caso de una "interrupción total o a gran escala", la Comisión Europea propone "el racionamiento transfronterizo coordinado y la reducción de la demanda", así como "un precio fijado al gas durante el período de emergencia declarado en la UE"
> ...



¿Como, Europa podría fijar el precio del gas, si no lo tiene si, además, EEUU se lo va a vender mas caro?
Todavía, parecen concluir, que van a conquistar Rusia y se traerán gratis el gas por el NS-2. Un disparate...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 May 2022)

Los Rusos se están empleando a fondo.

Desde el área de #Sieverodonetsk # Severodonetska Ka-52 y Mi-35M en el trabajo. #Donetsk #Donbas #Donbass


----------



## John Nash (18 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *En un día clave, Turquía reafirma su rechazo al ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN: “Que ni se molesten”*
> *El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdogan sostiene que los países nórdicos albergan a personas que supuestamente están vinculadas a grupos terroristas; hoy el canciller turco se reunirá con su par estadounidense*
> 18 de mayo de 2022 18:24



El Joven Turco tiene el culo quemado de cuando le bombardearon sus propios F-16, ahora tiene cerca de 200 almacenados, pero solo se fia de 20 pilotos, le tienen que llevar los demonios que le pidan el favor.


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A ignorados lo siento.



@JoséBatallas


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es propaganda prorusa para que los follaputines os toquéis. El vidrio está manipulado. En realidad lo que se ve ahí es una gloriosa ruptura de cerco por parte de los héroes del Batallón Azov:
> 
> Momento de ruptura del cerco:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062150
> ...



Buen sentido del humor.

Mis dieses.


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Cosas que no comprenderé NUNCA de este foro:
> 
> - tíos que te dicen que tienes pocos mensajes por oposición a su cantidad de mensajes, como si fuera un merito;
> - tíos que te dicen que llevan mas tiempo que tu en el foro, como si fuera un merito;
> ...



Que te sea leve multicuenta


----------



## cryfar74 (18 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> «No es normal dejarse la juventud en la guerra”
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Temprano la mañana del 16 de mayo, comenzó el movimiento en las posiciones bajo las paredes de Azovstal. Una bandera blanca asomó del túnel …
> ...



En realidad lei este articulo ayer y de todo lo dicho me llamo la atención la descripción que el periodista da de los Azovistas que salieron a desminar y remover trampas bomba de las salidas que posteriormente usarían los rendidos.

"ELLOS no miraron al asfalto, pero tampoco nos miraron a los ojos. Todos jóvenes, hasta los veinte y un poco más. *Muy buen equipo, todos*. Pero el arma es la misma: nuestro eterno Kalashnikov. *No estaban sucios, no estaban demacrados* ni asustados, tal vez tensos. Hasta ahora, tenían todas las franjas necesarias, desde banderas amarillas y negras hasta galones "Azov"

El mismo articulo muestra fotos que así lo atestiguan...Estos tipos salieron por un cometido y despues volvieron a entrar. Esta imagen para nada tiene que ver con los videos que han trascendido de los rendidos siendo conducidos a los autobuses. Hay aun muchas incógnitas en todo el asunto.



Spoiler


----------



## alexforum (18 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> De cuando en televisión española se criticaba eso (2018). A principios de 2019 llegó Zelensky y se callaron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que a los becarios de RTVE se les ha olvidado borrar el reportaje


----------



## HDR (18 May 2022)

José Antonio Zorrilla, embajador de España.

Son 2 horas de conferencia, pero merece la pena, muchísimo. Dos horas de lucidez vienen bien, y más en una sociedad como la nuestra, poblada de gente tan estúpida.






El caos democrático aparta y arrebata poder a individuos como este para poner Bidens, Boltons y Bombamas varios.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

No sé si se refiere solo a Turquía que ya sabemos o hay alguno más.

*Los aliados de la OTAN no dan el visto bueno todavía a abrir negociaciones con Suecia y Finlandia*

La adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN no ha logrado hacerse con el consenso necesario entre los 30 aliados, han confirmado fuentes aliadas a Europa Press, tras la reunión del Consejo Atlántico que ha revisado la candidatura de ambos países escandinavos a entrar en la alianza militar.

Los aliados no han dado el visto bueno a abrir negociaciones con Helsinki y Estocolmo, después de que el órgano de decisión de la OTAN que reúne a todos los aliados haya mantenido este miércoles una primera reunión. Los miembros han estudiado la candidatura tan solo unas horas después de que los dos candidatos hayan entregado este mismo miércoles al secretario general, Jens Stoltenberg, la solicitud formal de ingreso en la Alianza Atlántica.

Los miembros de la OTAN tenían en su mano dar luz verde ya al inicio de las conversaciones de adhesión con Suecia y Finlandia.

Ahora se espera que Stoltenberg mueva ficha y abra consultas con los aliados para desbloquear la situación, han apuntado las fuentes. Se espera una adhesión rápida de Suecia y Finlandia si no surgen trabas como las que ha comenzado a poner ya sobre la mesa Turquía, que amenaza con vetar la entrada ya que denuncia vínculos de ambos países escandinavos con el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), organización kurda considerada terrorista para Ankara.

Este mismo miércoles, Stoltenberg ha asegurado que hay que tener en cuenta los intereses de seguridad de los 30 aliados, pero ha pedido a los miembros de la OTAN aprovechar el "momento histórico" que representa la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la organización.

"Todos los aliados están de acuerdo en la importancia de la expansión de la OTAN. Estamos de acuerdo en que debemos estar juntos y en que es un momento histórico que debemos aprovechar", ha subrayado el ex primer ministro noruego, tras recibir la solicitud de ingreso.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...518130748.html


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

@capitán almeida @visaman @Jim-Bo Pellegrini de momento estos van a la nevera por utilizar el hilo como si fuera este el subforo de la Guardería y también por responder página tras página a CMs, robots y multicuentas.


----------



## John Nash (18 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ahora mismo la Grivna ya tiene más valor como combustible en la chimenea para calentarse que como valor moneda en si.



Lo curioso es que ya estaba en caída libre antes de la "operación especial". Anticipaban (planeaban) los mercados lo que iba a ocurrir?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Maria Zakharova:

"Finlandia tendrá una sorpresa....de nuestro Departamento de Defensa"

Iz.ru

Solicito el comodín de la llamada


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que ya es oficial.
> 27 diplomáticos expulsados. Fijaros si había...y si aún quedan.
> 
> Primero lo leísteis en burbuja amigos!
> @calopez mis 20 rublos...



27 HP PARÁSITOS ROBANDO NUESTRO dinero para mantener SUS PRIVILEGIOS que irán a otros destinos a seguir viviendo de nuestro dinero


----------



## terro6666 (18 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Errores rusos ,*videos de 60 minutos*
> 
> Cae Azov ,*video de 11 minutos *
> 
> ...



Pero si hasta hace dos días estabais diciendo que era un objetivo secundario, que jeta que tenéis.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

Es que el sistema de unanimidad requerida, cuando las organizaciones se hacen tan grandes como la UE o la OTAN, es ineficaz.

Es más, te expones a que los adversarios (Rusia, China) te cuelen un miembro "topo" que te capa el crecimiento futuro (Serbia, Hungría)


----------



## terro6666 (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Hace falta más precisión, al final no le dan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy yo, o parece que no han acertado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Maria Zakharova:
> 
> "Finlandia tendrá una sorpresa....de nuestro Departamento de Defensa"
> 
> ...



La llamada la voy a realizar a Antonio Guterres :

Secretario General de la ONU solicita introducir excepción a los fertilizantes rusos.

Y nos vamos a los Juegos del Hambre:

Trigo alcanza precio récord 435euros


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Los famosos valientes del grupo O recibiendo condecoraciones por alguna de sus múltiples gestas.


----------



## ussser (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hércules.



Coca pa la tropa?


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

@Coco Portugal no estaría yo tan seguro 30 abril 2022
Guerra en Ucrania XVII
Aquí tienes al Primer ministro de Moldavia
*Natalia Gavrilița*


> Universidad Estatal de Moldavia y *Escuela de Gobierno John F. Kennedy*


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Sintiéndolo mucho, he acabado aplicando el ignore a algunos conforeros que siguen dando bola contínuamente a los trolls y justificándoles el sueldo.
> 
> No es nada personal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061942



 @vettonio


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Alemania enviará 15 tanques Leopard2A4 a cambio de que República Checa envie tanques viejos a Ucraïna.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ni eso ... la viruela no existe.



Existe...pero hay demasiado meningitico cagao de miedo ...que necesita que lo protejan.


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

*Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*

18 de mayo, 21:01 h.

Después de que Finlandia se una a la OTAN, lo más probable es que Rusia rescinda de inmediato el acuerdo sobre el Canal de Saimaa, lo que hará que el lago Saimaa NO SEA NAVEGABLE. Y Saimaa es una arteria de transporte clave para Finlandia: hasta el 30 % de la logística interna para los finlandeses y el acceso al golfo de Finlandia.







El canal en sí fue arrendado por Finlandia a la Unión Soviética por un período de 50 años (1962-2012). En 2013, el contrato se prorrogó, sujeto al estado de no alineado.

La pérdida del 30% de la logística y el acceso al golfo de Finlandia supondrá un duro golpe para la economía finlandesa que ya ha sufrido mucho. Desde el lago Saimaa, junto a otros lagos interconectados, se puede caminar casi un tercio de todo el territorio de Finlandia, a orillas de cientos de asentamientos. Y la única salida normal al mar para ellos es el Canal Saimaa, que atraviesa el territorio de la Federación Rusa.

Además, casi 30.000 finlandeses viven en el territorio alquilado a Rusia. ¿Adónde los llevarán? Se les dará un máximo de tres meses para salir de allí. O ya serán 30.000 nuevos contribuyentes rusos.








Los finlandeses son campeones mundiales de salto con rastrillo. Juntos decidieron:

- abandonó la energía de Rusia,
- perdió los mercados de turismo y materias primas,
- perdió el 80% del valor logístico,
- arruinó la aerolínea nacional,
- arruinó el mayor proyecto de energía [nuclear]

¿Y para qué? Para unirse rápidamente a la OTAN y acabar con la seguridad del país.


*Artículo 23 del Tratado, Denuncia*

Cada Parte podrá denunciar el presente Tratado mediante notificación escrita a la otra Parte por vía diplomática. Este Acuerdo terminará después de 12 meses a partir de la fecha de recepción por la otra Parte de dicha notificación o en una fecha posterior especificada en la notificación.
Puede rescindir simplemente notificando a la otra parte, no es necesario indicar los motivos en virtud del Acuerdo.






especialistas del salto de rastrillo


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero si hasta hace dos días estabais diciendo que era un objetivo secundario, que jeta que tenéis.



Zopensky ha estado vendiendo en su show que era un objetivo primordial y que sus sapos lo defenderian hasta la muerte, en lo de la muerte ha acertado, pero no ahora...¡mañana!


----------



## capitán almeida (18 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Aquí están, estos soooooooooooooooooooon
los héroes del gaviotóooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Tails (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...




La OTAN no acepta la entrada de países en guerra

Si putin atacará aún con un dron alguno se bloquea la entrada automáticamente


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Es posible que el día que nos corten el gas, salga el memo del Michels o la otra lela a decir que no, que somos nosotros los que sancionamos a Rusia con la prohibición de importar gas o petróleo. Y ya eso de leer que _se fija el precio _de algo que tú no tienes, es el colmo: se ha perdido completamente el norte desde hace demasiado tiempo; no se entiende ya lo que significa que tu país tenga una deuda cuya magnitud es igual o mayor a lo que produce todo el país durante un año. Porque claro, decir que se fija el precio es lo mismo que decir que cada euro que suba de 100 se financia con deuda. Y quién va a querer seguir comprando tu deuda? Es demencial esta situación.



No será un corte de gas, será una evacuación de gas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La OTAN no acepta la entrada de países en guerra
> 
> Si putin atacará aún con un dron alguno se bloquea la entrada automáticamente



Me interesa.

Fuente please


----------



## terro6666 (18 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zopensky ha estado vendiendo en su show que era un objetivo primordial y que sus sapos lo defenderian hasta la muerte, en lo de la muerte ha acertado, pero no ahora...¡mañana!



Pero según últimas noticias aún quedan unos cientos dentro, de hecho la bandera rusa no ondea en azovstal porque ???


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)

El Payaso recibe sus monedas de plata:


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero según últimas noticias aún quedan unos cientos dentro, de hecho la bandera rusa no ondea en azovstal porque ???



Tranqui tronco, a todos les espera una bonita celda verde en el edificio mas alto de Moscú.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)

Leña al mono.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (18 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tranqui tronco, a todos les espera una bonita celda verde en el edificio mas alto de Moscú.



Si ,pero no es ridículo que se esté cantando victoria en azovstal cuando aún no se ha conquistado? Por otro lado, les espera el mismo destino que a los pow rusos.asi es la guerra.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos reabre después de tres meses su embajada en Kiev.*
Estados Unidos ha reabierto este miércoles su embajada en Kiev, que *fue cerrada a mediados de febrero antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*, según ha anunciado el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, *Antony Blinken*.

"Hoy reanudamos oficialmente las operaciones en la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Kiev. El pueblo de Ucrania, con nuestra asistencia de seguridad, defendió su patria de la invasión irresponsable de Rusia y, como resultado, las barras y estrellas vuelan sobre la embajada nuevamente", ha dicho en un comunicado después de que se izara la bandera estadounidense.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...



Desconocía completamente esto.

Pues se está quedando buena tarde...


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Putin “muy enfermo de cáncer de sangre”, según un oligarca ruso*
> 
> *En las últimas semanas, el presidente Putin, de 69 años, ha sido objeto de rumores sobre su mal estado de salud*
> 
> ...



Administrador o moderadores, exigir a todos los usuarios y en especial a los CMs del foro que inserten las noticias completas y no sólo el enlace.


----------



## Egam (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me interesa.
> 
> Fuente please



no dice nada de eso. Aqui los articulos de la NATO:

_Las Partes en el presente Tratado reafirman su fe en los propósitos y principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas y su deseo de vivir en paz con todos los pueblos y gobiernos.
Están decididas a salvaguardar la libertad, el patrimonio común y la civilización de sus pueblos, fundados en los principios de la democracia, la libertad individual y el Estado de Derecho. Buscan promover la estabilidad y el bienestar en el espacio del Atlántico Norte.
Están decididos a unir sus esfuerzos para la defensa colectiva y para la preservación de la paz y la seguridad. Por ello, acuerdan el presente Tratado del Atlántico Norte:_

*Artículo 1*
Las Partes se comprometen, tal como se establece en la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, a resolver por medios pacíficos cualquier controversia internacional en la que puedan verse envueltas, de forma que no se pongan en peligro la paz y la seguridad internacionales ni la justicia, y a abstenerse en sus relaciones internacionales de recurrir a la amenaza o al uso de la fuerza en cualquier forma incompatible con los propósitos de las Naciones Unidas.

*Artículo 2*
Las Partes contribuirán a un mayor desarrollo de las relaciones internacionales pacíficas y amistosas mediante el fortalecimiento de sus instituciones libres, haciendo que se comprendan mejor los principios en los que se basan estas instituciones y promoviendo condiciones de estabilidad y bienestar. Tratarán de eliminar los conflictos en sus políticas económicas internacionales y fomentarán la colaboración económica entre todas o algunas de ellas.

*Artículo 3*
Con el fin de alcanzar más eficazmente los objetivos del presente Tratado, las Partes, por separado y conjuntamente, mediante una autoayuda y una ayuda mutua continuas y eficaces, mantendrán y desarrollarán su capacidad individual y colectiva de resistir a los ataques armados.

*Artículo 4*
Las Partes se consultarán mutuamente siempre que, a juicio de cualquiera de ellas, se vea amenazada la integridad territorial, la independencia política o la seguridad de cualquiera de las Partes.

*Artículo 5*
Las Partes acuerdan que un ataque armado contra una o más de ellas en Europa o América del Norte se considerará un ataque contra todas ellas y, en consecuencia, acuerdan que, si se produce tal ataque armado, cada una de ellas, en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa individual o colectiva reconocido por el artículo 51 de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, ayudará a la Parte o Partes atacadas adoptando inmediatamente, individualmente y de forma concertada con las demás Partes, las medidas que considere necesarias, incluido el uso de la fuerza armada, para restablecer y mantener la seguridad de la zona del Atlántico Norte.

Cualquier ataque armado de este tipo y todas las medidas adoptadas como consecuencia del mismo se comunicarán inmediatamente al Consejo de Seguridad. Dichas medidas terminarán cuando el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las medidas necesarias para restablecer y mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales .

*Artículo 6 *
A los efectos del artículo 5, se considera que un ataque armado contra una o más de las Partes incluye un ataque armado en el territorio de cualquiera de las Partes en Europa o América del Norte, en los Departamentos Argelinos de Francia 2, en el territorio de Turquía o en las Islas bajo la jurisdicción de cualquiera de las Partes en la zona del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer;
sobre las fuerzas, buques o aeronaves de cualquiera de las Partes, cuando se encuentren en o sobre estos territorios o en cualquier otra zona de Europa en la que estuvieran estacionadas fuerzas de ocupación de cualquiera de las Partes en la fecha de entrada en vigor del Tratado o en el Mar Mediterráneo o en la zona del Atlántico Norte al norte del Trópico de Cáncer.

*Artículo 7*
El presente Tratado no afecta, ni se interpretará que afecta, a los derechos y obligaciones de la Carta de las Partes que son miembros de las Naciones Unidas, ni a la responsabilidad primordial del Consejo de Seguridad en el mantenimiento de la paz y la seguridad internacionales.

*Artículo 8*
Cada Parte declara que ninguno de los compromisos internacionales actualmente en vigor entre ella y cualquier otra de las Partes o cualquier tercer Estado está en conflicto con las disposiciones del presente Tratado, y se compromete a no contraer ningún compromiso internacional que esté en conflicto con el presente Tratado.

*Artículo 9*
Las Partes establecen un Consejo, en el que cada una de ellas estará representada, para examinar las cuestiones relativas a la aplicación del presente Tratado. El Consejo estará organizado de manera que pueda reunirse rápidamente en cualquier momento. El Consejo creará los órganos subsidiarios que sean necesarios; en particular, creará inmediatamente un comité de defensa que recomendará medidas para la aplicación de los artículos 3 y 5.

*Artículo 10*
Las Partes podrán, por acuerdo unánime, invitar a adherirse al presente Tratado a cualquier otro Estado europeo que esté en condiciones de promover los principios del mismo y de contribuir a la seguridad del espacio del Atlántico Norte. Cualquier Estado así invitado podrá convertirse en Parte del Tratado depositando su instrumento de adhesión ante el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América. El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América informará a cada una de las Partes del depósito de cada uno de esos instrumentos de adhesión.

*Artículo 11*
El presente Tratado será ratificado y sus disposiciones aplicadas por las Partes de conformidad con sus respectivos procesos constitucionales. Los instrumentos de ratificación se depositarán lo antes posible ante el Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América, que notificará cada depósito a los demás signatarios. El Tratado entrará en vigor entre los Estados que lo hayan ratificado tan pronto como se hayan depositado las ratificaciones de la mayoría de los signatarios, incluidas las ratificaciones de Bélgica, Canadá, Francia, Luxemburgo, los Países Bajos, el Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos, y entrará en vigor con respecto a los demás Estados en la fecha del depósito de sus ratificaciones. (3)

*Artículo 12*
Después de que el Tratado haya estado en vigor durante diez años, o en cualquier momento posterior, las Partes, si alguna de ellas lo solicita, se consultarán para revisar el Tratado, teniendo en cuenta los factores que afecten en ese momento a la paz y la seguridad en la zona del Atlántico Norte, incluido el desarrollo de acuerdos universales y regionales en virtud de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas para el mantenimiento de la paz y la seguridad internacionales.

*Artículo 13*
Después de que el Tratado haya estado en vigor durante veinte años, cualquiera de las Partes podrá dejar de serlo un año después de que su notificación de denuncia haya sido entregada al Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América, que informará a los Gobiernos de las demás Partes del depósito de cada notificación de denuncia.

*Artículo 14*
El presente Tratado, cuyos textos inglés y francés son igualmente auténticos, será depositado en los archivos del Gobierno de los Estados Unidos de América. Copias debidamente certificadas serán transmitidas por dicho Gobierno a los Gobiernos de los demás signatarios.

La definición de los territorios a los que se aplica el artículo 5 fue revisada por el artículo 2 del Protocolo del Tratado del Atlántico Norte relativo a la adhesión de Grecia y Turquía, firmado el 22 de octubre de 1951.
El 16 de enero de 1963, el Consejo del Atlántico Norte tomó nota de que, en lo que respecta a los antiguos departamentos argelinos de Francia, las cláusulas pertinentes de este Tratado eran inaplicables desde el 3 de julio de 1962.
El Tratado entró en vigor el 24 de agosto de 1949, tras el depósito de las ratificaciones de todos los Estados signatarios.

----------------------------------------
Habria que notar que Finlandia tiene tratados en vigor con rusia que son contrarios al Articulo 8.


----------



## pgas (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Desconocía completamente esto.
> 
> Pues se está quedando buena tarde...




muy buena, 

El canal de Saimaa [_Saimaan kanava_] es una vía fluvial que conecta el lago Saimaa y el Golfo de Finlandia, desde la ciudad de Lappeeranta hasta las proximidades de la ciudad de Viipuri (Vyborg), en territorio de Rusia. Mide 43 kilómetros y salva un desnivel de 75,70 m, para lo que dispone de ocho exclusas y lo cruzan trece puentes. Construido entre 1845 y 1856, en tiempos del Gran Ducado, fue abierto el 7 de septiembre del citado año y se convirtió entonces en la obra de ingeniería civil más importante de Finlandia.

Pronto se demostró la importancia comercial y estratégica del canal. En 1923 registró el paso de unas trece mil embarcaciones y algo más de dos millones de toneladas de carga. En 1927 comenzaron los trabajos para su ampliación, que quedaron interrumpidos en 1939, cuando comenzó la Guerra de Invierno. En el Tratado de Paz de Moscú de 1940, el istmo de Carelia y la ciudad de Viipuri fueron cedidos a la URSS, lo que supuso el fin del tráfico comercial por el canal de Saimaa.

Dos décadas después, en 1963 y en tiempos del presidente Kekkonen, se arrendó la zona soviética del canal y la isla Ravansaari (Maly Vysotsky) a Finlandia, por un periodo de 50 años. En dicho año comenzaron las obras para permitir el paso de embarcaciones mayores y el 5 de agosto de 1968 se reabrió al tráfico fluvial. Para los buques y las personas que lo transitan, no es necesario el visado de Rusia, aunque se necesita de pasaporte que se comprueba en la frontera.

Un acuerdo firmado en febrero de 2010 ha hecho que la isla Ravansaari (Maly Vysotsky) haya vuelto al control de las autoridades rusas. El nuevo contrato tiene una vigencia de otros cincuenta años, con una renta anual de 1,2 millones de euros, frente a los 290.000 euros que estaban vigentes desde 1963. Finlandia ejerce el control de las normas de navegación y la contratación del personal del canal, pero el territorio hasta la frontera es ruso.

En su actual estructura, el canal de Saimaa permite el paso de buques de 82 m de eslora, 12,20 m de manga y 4,35 m de calado. La altura máxima de punto de luz de los puentes es de 24,5 m. Del recorrido total, 23,3 kilómetros transcurren en territorio finlandés y 19,6 kilómetros en territorio ruso. El ancho máximo oscila entre 34 y 55 m. En los últimos años ha crecido el interés turístico en la temporada de verano y, además, forma parte de un sistema de vías fluviales y canales interconectados con un centenar de lagos que en total suman 814 kilómetros.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)

El sexto paquete de sanciones antirrusas de la UE está bloqueado - Comisario europeo Paolo Gentiloni


----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...



No tenía NPI del asunto... en román paladino se diría DE PUTA A PUTA, TACONAZO... y parece que la rubita rusa, la Zajarova, tiene unos taconazos que la presidenta finlandesa no vio venir...


----------



## hartman (18 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> no dice nada de eso. Aqui los articulos de la NATO:
> 
> _Las Partes en el presente Tratado reafirman su fe en los propósitos y principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas y su deseo de vivir en paz con todos los pueblos y gobiernos.
> Están decididas a salvaguardar la libertad, el patrimonio común y la civilización de sus pueblos, fundados en los principios de la democracia, la libertad individual y el Estado de Derecho. Buscan promover la estabilidad y el bienestar en el espacio del Atlántico Norte.
> ...





en el punto 5 creo que es donde la "amada"oran pasa de nosotros con el tema ceuta y melilla no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> no dice nada de eso. Aqui los articulos de la NATO:
> 
> _Las Partes en el presente Tratado reafirman su fe en los propósitos y principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas y su deseo de vivir en paz con todos los pueblos y gobiernos.
> Están decididas a salvaguardar la libertad, el patrimonio común y la civilización de sus pueblos, fundados en los principios de la democracia, la libertad individual y el Estado de Derecho. Buscan promover la estabilidad y el bienestar en el espacio del Atlántico Norte.
> ...



Lo he visto, pero desconozco si hay algún anexo o texto oficial posterior que lo matice.

Por eso le preguntaba al forero.

Gracias


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

*Ayer Turquía, hoy es Croacia*


Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
39min

El presidente croata, Zoran Milanovic, expresó su deseo de que su país, siguiendo a Turquía, bloquee el proceso de consideración de solicitudes de Suecia y Finlandia para unirse a la OTAN, informa Associated Press.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Payaso recibe sus monedas de plata:




*5.000 millones al mes para operaciones básicas*........ya saben NO TENDRAS NADA Y SERAS FELIZ.

POR CIERTO, MENUDO DESCOJONE TIENEN


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)




----------



## hartman (18 May 2022)

para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
La UE se resquebraja.
ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.


----------



## Irene Adler (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Украинские беженцы разочарованы Германией.*
> *
> «В Германии ты тратишь очень много времени на то, чтобы просто дождаться какого-то разрешения.… Эта бюрократия отнимает очень много твоего времени».
> 
> ...



Pero si era el sueño húmedo de Ucrania!!! no querían ser como los europeos de Occidente, entrar en la UE y demás??? Ya no les gusta ser como los alemanes?

Cuidado con lo que deseas y tal…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Desconocía completamente esto.
> 
> Pues se está quedando buena tarde...



¿Esa será la sorpresa de la Maria?


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El tito PUtin mira de estar a bien y en paz con todos, y atendiendo con equidad a los respectivos intereses de la parte con la que haya que relacionarse (mundo multipolar).
> 
> Los otros, los del imperio del mal, suelen actuar como mafiosos intentando intimidar y coaccionando al que no se allana a sus exclusivos intereses y a sus pretensiones de exclusivo liderazgo (mundi unipolar).
> 
> Y claro, al final los demás acaban viendo claro de que palo van... y actuan en consecuencia...



Como dijo el usuario creo @El Mercader "las tres ofertas"


----------



## delhierro (18 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
> La UE se resquebraja.
> ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.



Rusia se desgasta bastante poco. En eso les ha salido mal la jugada. Veremos como acaba el tema, si al final se quedan con 10m de habitantes más , unos pocos puertos, una gran aceria, minas de carbon etc... van a salir mejor que estaban. Pero lo dicho, depende del final.


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
> La UE se resquebraja.
> ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.



Bueno... Esa fue siempre la intención: frenar a Europa para prorrogar su declive.
les ceba con Ucrania para que impongan políticas que a EEUU les beneficiará
y retrasan su propia implosión económica. Tampoco hay mucho misterio...


----------



## pirivi-parava (18 May 2022)

Las sanciones tienen a Rusia jodida de verdad




o a alguien, no sé...


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo con la reacción de la gente.



Yo no se a ciencia cierta si estan siendo fascistas, marxistas o que...pero estoy seguro de que es TOTALITARISMO Y TIRANIA A PARTES IGUALES.

Es lo mismo que cuando cantantes serbios quieren ir a Croacia a cantar...muchas veces les prohiben cantar.

Mientras que a la inversa NO OCURRE.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Me ha dado por imaginar los estridentes chillidos que emitirá el Farlopenski cuando le trinquen.

El ruso le dice al principio para amedrentarle, que le va a cortar una oreja. Luego a cámara, dice en plan jocoso que "debería ser actor"


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

Se descubrió una base de la OTAN en la región de Kaluga


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Zakharova sigue repartiendo:

" Las acciones de Moldavia nos obligan a cuestionar las tendencias hacia el estatus neutral"

Unimedia.info


----------



## piru (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



He calculado la distancia por el retardo del sonido de la explosión y está a casi 3 km.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Ummm...


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

El G7 prepara un Plan Marshall para Ucrania de 5.000 millones de euros... mensuales.

Los ministros de finanzas y gobernadores de los bancos centrales del grupo de los siete principales países industrializados (G7) están organizando un paquete de apoyo presupuestario para Ucrania de 5.000 millones de euros mensuales, al menos durante los tres primeros meses.

Después de que EE.UU. haya comprometido 7.500 millones de dólares en subvenciones a corto plazo, ahora los países del G7 quieren hacer un «esfuerzo coordinado» para «movilizarse en casa para hacer compromisos».

https://www.abc.es/economia/abci-pre...ticia_amp.html


----------



## Jotagb (18 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062390
> 
> Se descubrió una base de la OTAN en la región de Kaluga





Tiembla Putin, ya tienes a la OTAN en Rusia.


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y entonces que hacemos con tus colegas "de izquierdas"?
Estamos reaccionando ante la tirania globalsionista mucho mejor...muchos con ideas de caracter liberal...que tus propios compis de viaje...

Al menos hasta ahora lo eran...la Yoli tucan y demas fauna...


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*La respuesta de Rusia a la decisión de Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN será una sorpresa. Pero las medidas serán militares*, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.

"Esto es para nuestro departamento de defensa. Por supuesto, la decisión pertinente se tomará teniendo en cuenta todo el complejo de factores y peculiaridades de cómo se desarrollará la membresía de Finlandia en la OTAN. Sobre la base de todos estos parámetros, se tomará la decisión, pero en primer lugar, por supuesto, depende de los militares.

Al mismo tiempo, el presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, dijo que EE. UU. disuadirá cualquier agresión o amenaza contra Finlandia y Suecia mientras la OTAN considera las solicitudes de esos países para unirse a la Alianza.

También prometió que Estados Unidos mantendría una fuerte presencia militar en el área del Mar Báltico.

UN.


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> He calculado la distancia por el retardo del sonido de la explosión y está a casi 3 km.



Se joda, por campero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 May 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania al 18 de mayo de 2022 a las 21:00 horas, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z:
uno.
Mariúpol.
Continúa la rendición de los restos del grupo Mariupol de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Azovstal. Según datos oficiales, en la mañana del 18 de mayo de 2022 se rindieron poco menos de 1.000 personas.
El proceso de rendición continúa. Los heridos son llevados a Novoazovsk. Prisioneros en Yelenovka, así como en el centro de detención preventiva de Taganrog y Rostov. El jefe de la DPR dijo que los criminales de guerra están esperando el juicio.
2.
Zaporozhye.
Después de un intento fallido de avanzar en la región de Malinovka y Gulyaipole, el enemigo cambió a acciones defensivas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF también están fortaleciendo las posiciones defensivas.
El frente de la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Malinovka-Velikaya Novoselovka es estable y posicional.
3.
Ugledar.
Continúan los intensos combates en la zona de Ugledar y Novomikhailovka. No hay avances significativos en esta dirección.
4.
Marinka.
Las batallas posicionales continúan en el pueblo. No hay avances significativos en la línea del frente en el pueblo.
5.
Avdiivka.
Continúan intensos combates en las áreas de Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutovskoe, así como en las áreas de Troitsky y Nueva York.
6.
LPR.
La lucha continuó en las afueras de Severdonetsk. Las tropas de Popasna han avanzado hacia Artemovsk y están luchando en el área de Pilipchatino. El pueblo de Druzhba fue liberado.
Al norte de Popasnaya, las tropas están pasando por alto el área fortificada de Gorskoe-Zolotoe a través de Kamyshevakha y luchan por Vrubovka, cuyo control es crítico para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que su pérdida conducirá al corte de la carretera Soledar-Lysichansk. , así como empeorar la posición de las tropas en Zolote y Gorsky.
7.
Pasa.
Las tropas continúan presionando en el área de Dolgenkiy, Kurulka y Svetlogorsk. El enemigo arrojó aquí parte de las reservas que acumulaba la zona cercana a Soledar. La lucha continuó cerca de Bolshaya Kamyshevakha.
En la dirección eslava, el enemigo voló los puentes cerca de Krasny Liman, el grupo que lo defendía estaba en un semi-cerco.
ocho.
Járkov.
Las batallas posicionales continuaron al sur de Cossack Lopan, cerca del pueblo de Liptsy, cerca de Rubizhne. Los intentos del enemigo de cruzar el Seversky Donets y crear una poderosa cabeza de puente allí no le dieron mucho éxito, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tienen suficientes fuerzas aquí para detener los intentos de amenazar el flanco del grupo Izyum.
En general, el frente es de naturaleza posicional, aunque el enemigo intenta atacar periódicamente con la esperanza de empujar a las Fuerzas Armadas RF a las fronteras de la región. A su vez, es poco probable que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas reanuden una gran ofensiva cerca de Kharkov antes de la finalización de la operación en Donbass, aunque es bastante posible realizar ataques individuales para mejorar las posiciones.
nueve.
Nikolaev.
En general, sin cambios, batallas puramente posicionales en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Nikopol. Ambos bandos han fortalecido sus agrupaciones, pero no están pasando a operaciones ofensivas activas.
diez.
Odesa.
El enemigo está llevando a cabo varias medidas antianfibias y también está tratando de investigar la posibilidad de repetir el ataque a la isla Zmeiny bajo la presión de los asesores militares occidentales que exigen desbloquear la ruta marítima a Ucrania.
El BDK de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa completó reparaciones en Novorossiysk (2 de ellos resultaron dañados en una explosión en el BDK Saratov en Berdyansk) y están listos, entre otras cosas, para las operaciones de aterrizaje.


----------



## Saturnin (18 May 2022)

*El periodista Pablo González cumple 80 días preso en Polonia, país de la UE y la OTAN*

Pablo cumple 80 días acusado falsamente de espía ruso y aunque la Fiscalía polaca pide más días de detenido, el silencio mediático sobre su situación, de los que deberían ser sus compañeros de profesión, es histórico. Polonia es un país aliado, de la OTAN y la UE y no se permite informar. Hace unos días, hubo una excepción con la comparecencia de su mujer (ver video) ante los medios, pero la noticia fue tratada de un modo marginal. Por un suponer: ¿Imaginan si el periodista estuviera preso en Cuba o Venezuela aunque lo hubieran pillado con bombas en la mano?









El periodista Pablo González cumple 80 días preso en Polonia, país de la UE y la OTAN


Pablo cumple 80 días y aunque la Fiscalía polaca pide más días de detenido, el silencio mediático sobre su situación,



insurgente.org


----------



## Papo de luz (18 May 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> Las sanciones tienen a Rusia jodida de verdad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062382
> 
> ...



salimos mas fuertes


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otra manera de explicar lo que está pasando en Ucrania hasta hoy.



Rejon publica tanto que no mira ni lo que publica. Si realmente ha visto el video y opina eso, creo que todavía hay esperanza para el.

PD: ¿Cuantas personas diferentes están detras de REJON?. He curioseado sus ultimos post y contesta en varios temas que no tienen nada que ver con este. Y de vez en cuando mete un mensaje como el anterior.

Temas en la ultima hora.
¿Por que fingimos que a las mujeres no le dan la baja por una regla dolorosa?. 
Los puntos clave de la nueva ley del aborto y la baja por reglas dolorosas. 
El campechano tiene mas cara que espalda.
Las condiciones de Sánchez al Rey Juan Carlos: una semana en España y prohibido dormir en Zarzuela.
Juanca vuelve a España y se reunirá con Felipe. 
El Rey Felipe no puede invitar a su padre, pero Pedro el guapo si puede invitar a amiguete a todo lo que salga dentro y pagado con nuestros imp.. 
VOX Teruel convoca un acto de protesta este viernes en Andorra durante la voladura en la Central Térmica. 
El triunfo de Chanel ha sido un golpe contra el feminismo: Tetas vs culos. 
Macarras de la Guardia Civil hacen una repugnante parodia de Jesucristo crucificado. 

Y varios post en Guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Eslacaña (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me ha dado por imaginar los estridentes chillidos que emitirá el Farlopenski cuando le trinquen.
> 
> El ruso le dice al principio para amedrentarle, que le va a cortar una oreja. Luego a cámara, dice en plan jocoso que "debería ser actor"



Hasta da pena. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un pobre diablo, a lo mejor hasta padre de familia, que en una leva le pusieron un fusil en sus manos y lo mandaron al frente con un par semanas de instrucción, si las tuvo. 

Menos mal que dió con estos, da con los chechenos, que solo con su presencia, la pinta que tienen y sus alaridos árabes, y el hombre sufre un infarto en el momento.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No tenía NPI del asunto... en román paladino se diría DE PUTA A PUTA, TACONAZO... y parece que la rubita rusa, la Zajarova, tiene unos taconazos que la presidenta finlandesa no vio venir...



No entiendo. Que pasó ?


----------



## Tails (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me interesa.
> 
> Fuente please




Ucrania sigue muy lejos de sumarse a la OTAN. Esto debido a que *la Alianza no acepta a nuevos miembros si estos se encuentran en un conflicto activo*, un punto que sería aprovechado por Putin para mantener al país fuera del grupo.

“En la actualidad, en términos prácticos, aceptar un país con un grave conflicto con disputas territoriales sin resolver, *obviamente será difícil para la OTAN, ya que entonces la OTAN heredaría ese conflicto*”, le dijo a _McClatchy News_ Sean Monaghan, profesor invitado del Centro para Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales, cuya carrera se ha enfocado en la política de defensa internacional, incluyendo a la OTAN







Qué es lo que necesita Ucrania para poder unirse a la OTAN | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


La OTAN es una alianza defensiva con una política de puertas abiertas a nuevos miembros.




www.google.com


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)

*La OTAN se divide internamente por su visión sobre Rusia*
hace 14 min





CC BY-SA 2.0 / Ad Biersteker/Ministerie van Defensie /

La Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) muestra una serie de divisiones internas debido al grado de peligrosidad con que observan a las fuerzas armadas rusas.

El organismo que aglutina el *poder militar de Occidente *presenta algunos desacuerdos internos, sobre todo porque algunos países consideran a *Moscú *como una amenaza grave, mientras que otros aseguran que esa visión es exagerada, de acuerdo con información del diario estadounidense _The Washington Post._

Polonia, por ejemplo, ha pedido que se desplieguen más tropas de la OTAN en su territorio por temor a una invasión rusa. En cambio, naciones como *Italia *o *Francia *no creen que eso suceda y desestiman las peticiones polacas.

Los países bálticos también observan con gran alarma un posible ataque del ejército ruso.
A finales de junio, en un Madrid, la *OTAN *deberá decidir cuántas tropas desplegará en los suelos de sus países miembros. Además, también podrían aprobarse las solicitudes de ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia, un hecho que aviva las tensiones entre la Unión Europa (UE) y Estados Unidos con el Gobierno de Vladímir Putin.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

_Para cualquiera que piense o crea en los rumores de que los nazis serán intercambiados, ESTÁ EQUIVOCADO.

Conozcan a Denis Muryga miembro de "Aidar", GAME OVER PARA ÉL(y otros pronto)

Se le captura, hay pruebas y se le juzga al instante...

NO HAY INTERCAMBIO, NO CREAS EN LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN OCCIDENTALES

_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No entiendo. Que pasó ?



Que Finlandia puede ganar el año que viene Eurovisión.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (18 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Украинские беженцы разочарованы Германией.*
> 
> *«В Германии ты тратишь очень много времени на то, чтобы просто дождаться какого-то разрешения.… Эта бюрократия отнимает очень много твоего времени».
> 
> ...



Los venezolanos de Europa, critican todo y sus paises son mierda


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Bruselas insta a los países UE a prepararse para un corte del gas ruso y a reducir el consumo de electricidad*

La Comisión Europea ha recomendado este miércoles a los países de la UE que se preparen para un corte completo del suministro de gas de Rusia, un escenario en el que ha propuesto limitar el precio del gas en el mercado mayorista de la electricidad, a la par que ha instado a reducir la demanda de electricidad como parte de sus recomendaciones a corto plazo.

"La Comisión invita a los Estados miembros a acelerar la adopción de medidas de preparación ante un posible corte del suministro de gas ruso", ha señalado el Ejecutivo comunitario en el documento de medidas a corto y largo plazo para una intervención del mercado eléctrico.

Además, Bruselas detalla en su estudio que una "reducción de la demanda de electricidad podría tener un efecto claro en la reducción de precios", por lo que recomienda a los Estados miembro "incentivar reducción de la demanda".

Un posible corte de suministro de gas podría requerir que se redujera la demanda de este combustible, incluso en aquellos Estados miembros "menos afectados directamente" de cara a asegurar el suministro y el funcionamiento de "sectores esenciales" en aquellos países de la UE más afectados, ha expuesto el Ejecutivo comunitario.

En este escenario de disrupción de aprovisionamiento de gas por parte de Rusia, Bruselas ha recomendado a los Estados miembros establecer un límite máximo para el precio del gas en los mercados europeos de cara al sector eléctrico, una medida similar a la que han pedido aplicar España y Portugal considerando su condición de isla energética.

No obstante, ha exhortado a que la medida sea limitada en el tiempo y que evite que la UE tenga más dificultades de acceso a otros proveedores de gas, sea a través de gasoducto o de gas natural licuado, lo que deterioraría todavía más la situación.

https://www.europapress.es/economia/...518165515.html


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hasta da pena. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un pobre diablo, a lo mejor hasta padre de familia, que en una leva le pusieron un fusil en sus manos y lo mandaron al frente con un par semanas de instrucción, si las tuvo.
> 
> Menos mal que dió con estos, da con los chechenos, que solo con su presencia, la pinta que tienen y sus alaridos árabes, y el hombre sufre un infarto en el momento.



Y además, de chaval tiene poco.
Esto es lo que envía Farlopensky al frente a morir mientras los millonetti pasean sus lexus por Europa.


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No tenía NPI del asunto... en román paladino se diría DE PUTA A PUTA, TACONAZO... y parece que la rubita rusa, la Zajarova, tiene unos taconazos que la presidenta finlandesa no vio venir...



*María Vladímirovna Zajárova*


> Sus *padres *eran *diplomáticos *y pasó su infancia en la ciudad de Pekín en China, donde sus padres trabajaban. En 1998 se graduó en la Facultad de Periodismo Internacional en la Instituto Estatal de Relaciones Internacionales de Moscú en el campo del orientalismo y el periodismo. Realizó *prácticas *en la *embajada rusa en Pekín*. También posee un posgrado en Ciencias Históricas.



En cambio a la que llamáis "pizpi" finlandesa *Sanna Mirella Marin* no es más que una de las tantas chicas que tiene a su disposición el ser de luz *György Schwartz*


----------



## Top5 (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No entiendo. Que pasó ?



Los sátrapas finlandeses creían que no pasaría nada con cierto rio navegable que utilizan como comunicación logística y que "casualmente" llega al mar Báltico en territorio ruso.

Edito:




pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)

*Ucrania afirma haber atacado un tren militar ruso en el territorio ocupado por Moscú.*
Combatientes ucranianos han atacado un tren blindado que transportaba tropas rusas usando un dispositivo explosivo en la ciudad ocupada de Melitopol, en el sur del país, según ha anunciado la fuerza de defensa territorial de Ucrania. *La agencia Reuters, que recoge esta información, no ha podido verificarla de forma independiente*.

La ciudad de Melitopol, en la región de Zaporiyia, se encuentra en un cinturón de tierra del sur de Ucrania que fue ocupado por las fuerzas rusas. La defensa territorial de Ucrania, constituida por reservistas, ha dicho que* el artefacto detonó directamente debajo del tren que transportaba militares*, pero no ha dado más detalles.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Qué? Ya habéis encontrado la noticia de que Rusia crece al 3,5%? O todavía os lo ocultan los medios occidentales?...


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Odesa.
El enemigo está llevando a cabo varias medidas antianfibias y también está tratando de investigar la posibilidad de repetir el ataque a la isla Zmeiny bajo la presión de los asesores militares occidentales que exigen desbloquear la ruta marítima a Ucrania.
El BDK de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa completó reparaciones en Novorossiysk (2 de ellos resultaron dañados en una explosión en el BDK Saratov en Berdyansk) y están listos, entre otras cosas, para las operaciones de aterrizaje.
[/QUOTE]

Quieren sacar el grano como sea. 
Ojo a este tema.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
> La UE se resquebraja.
> ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.



Eso es lo que pensaban. Pero no, les está saliendo muy mal. Al final, aparte de Ucrania, son los mayores perdedores de todo esto.

El dolar se despeña, la inflación se dispara, y el PIB se contrae.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No entiendo. Que pasó ?



Que Finlandia tiene el 30% de su trafico a través de un canal ruso.
Puestos a joder... De puta a puta, taconazo. Es una vieja expresión española.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 May 2022)

Un poco de humor ante tanta desgracia.


----------



## Epicii (18 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
> La UE se resquebraja.
> ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.



*“Apocalípticos aumentos de precios” y hambruna global: el oscuro pronóstico del Banco de Inglaterra*

*Que si, que todo va según el plan...*
Si Europa pasa hambre, en otros lugares del mundo volverá el canibalismo...las democracias caerán y se radicalizaran los fundamentalismos...
Nada de eso le conviene a EEUU


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Odesa.
> El enemigo está llevando a cabo varias medidas antianfibias y también está tratando de investigar la posibilidad de repetir el ataque a la isla Zmeiny bajo la presión de los asesores militares occidentales que exigen desbloquear la ruta marítima a Ucrania.
> El BDK de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa completó reparaciones en Novorossiysk (2 de ellos resultaron dañados en una explosión en el BDK Saratov en Berdyansk) y están listos, entre otras cosas, para las operaciones de aterrizaje.



Quieren sacar el grano como sea.
Ojo a este tema.
[/QUOTE]

...Y meter material bélico de matute.


----------



## rober713 (18 May 2022)

Vaya velitas en WS hoy 



DJIA31412.00-1286.00-3.9322:29:30SP5003914.60-180.30-4.4022:29:30NASD_COMP11748.57-56.43-0.4820:40:19NASD10011914.30-662.70-5.27


----------



## Peineto (18 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lemonde.fr
> 
> *La expulsión de diplomáticos por parte de Moscú provoca reacciones en Italia y España*
> 
> ...




A ver este julandrón elegido difgitalmente cuando se exilia en su puto Israel.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...




Muy buena info, muchas gracias.


----------



## rejon (18 May 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me ha dado por imaginar los estridentes chillidos que emitirá el Farlopenski cuando le trinquen.
> 
> El ruso le dice al principio para amedrentarle, que le va a cortar una oreja. Luego a cámara, dice en plan jocoso que "debería ser actor"



Pobre tio, no le llega la camisa al cuerpo. Parece un vendedor de seguros, que cojones está haciendo ese individuo en un campo de batalla?


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Ahora mismo.
En la apoteosis final, como en las antiguas revistas musicales, van saliendo los actores en orden de importancia creciente.
Faltan, el galán, el primer actor y la vedette.


AZ OSINT

@AZmilitary1
·
2min





Over the past two days,1,750 Ukrainian nationalists have left Azovstal and surrendered(evacuated), but according to preliminary data,about 1500 to 2500 militants still remain on the territory of the plant


----------



## Xan Solo (18 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *María Vladímirovna Zajárova*
> En cambio a la que llamáis "pizpi" finlandesa *Sanna Mirella Marin* no es más que una de las tantas chicas que tiene a su disposición el ser de luz *György Schwartz*



"De puta a puta, taconazo" puede traducirse como "tú me jodes, yo te jodo". Es bastante habitual en muchas relaciones, personales o internacionales. Puedes aplicarlo a Putin con Biden. No se refiere a mujeres.
El castellano de España puede sonar raro si no eres de aquí... O si eres demasiado joven.

Otro ejemplo:
Rusia le dice a EEUU "arrieritos somos".


----------



## Malevich (18 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me interesa.
> 
> Fuente please



Ni en guerra, como Ucrania.  
Ni con disputas territoriales. Aquí estarían Moldavia, Ucrania y Georgia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ucrania sigue muy lejos de sumarse a la OTAN. Esto debido a que *la Alianza no acepta a nuevos miembros si estos se encuentran en un conflicto activo*, un punto que sería aprovechado por Putin para mantener al país fuera del grupo.
> 
> “En la actualidad, en términos prácticos, aceptar un país con un grave conflicto con disputas territoriales sin resolver, *obviamente será difícil para la OTAN, ya que entonces la OTAN heredaría ese conflicto*”, le dijo a _McClatchy News_ Sean Monaghan, profesor invitado del Centro para Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales, cuya carrera se ha enfocado en la política de defensa internacional, incluyendo a la OTAN
> 
> ...





Me ha dado por comprobarlo y eso no consta en el artículo 10 del tratado de la OTAN, y lo daba por hecho. 

Me sumo a @Caronte el barquero y pregunto si alguien tiene fuente vinculante y esas cosas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

El Grupo Wagner haciendo limpieza en las zonas liberadas.


























la hora del té


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo, que para eso tengo acceso directo
> Se estimaba un crecimiento del 3.7 (estimación ANTES DE LA OPERACIÓN MILITAR).
> Y sobre esa estimación hecha en tiempos de paz...se pierden dos decimas, para quedarse en el 3.5%.
> 
> ...



Lo veo bastante dificil habiendo duplicado el valor de sus exportaciones ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 May 2022)

Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

¿No fue que el Borrell dijo que Ucrania se decidiría en el campo de batalla
Y ahora que es urgente la negociación? 
Parece que se le olvidó decir: "ahora que estamos perdiendo...".


----------



## Eneko Aritza (18 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

@matthewbennett
·
2h

*Es la maldición de Fernando Simón. No hace ni 12 horas desde que dijo que no se preocuparan los españoles, y Madrid ya salta de 8 a 23 casos de viruela del mono.*


@La_SER
· 2h
ÚLTIMA HORA | La Consejería de Sanidad de Madrid alerta de 23 casos sospechosos de viruela del mono en la región

Webcam de la Puerta del Sol de Madrid en 48 horas...


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

Otra impresión:
*
"Todavía tengo la sensación de que China - Rusia y Alemania están en un juego largo para desbancar a EEUU.
Todas las sanciones eran predecibles, Alemania elimina material militar viejo e inservible. Nada espectacular 
de Alemania contra Rusia. Los fondos confiscados pueden ser devueltos, el NS2 puede ser activado cualquier*
día*. Y que si el viejo plan es expulsar a las fuerzas ocupantes de EEUU de Alemania, anulando a la OTAN 
y tomando de facto el control de Europa Occidental por Alemania."*


----------



## Von Rudel (18 May 2022)

_Los rusos empiezan a cazar a la "famosa artilleria Useña"_

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica imágenes de la destrucción de la artillería ucraniana en el área del asentamiento de Podgornoe.

Tras el primer ataque con el uso de UAV, la posición de los obuses estadounidenses M777 fue guardada y cubierta por los ucranianos en una zona forestal, en la que ya había trabajado la artillería rusa.

Wofnon


_Vemos la nueva táctica Rusa de ir desgastando al ejercito Ucraniano. O meten mas millones y armas o en unos meses tendra que capitular Ucrania._

Se está formando un nuevo cerco para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Popasnaya.

Las tropas rusas apuntan hacia los accesos para obligar a las formaciones ucranianas a salir de sus trincheras sino quieren quedar atrapados. Es ahí donde la artillería rusa hace su trabajo.


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

More photos of the BMPT tank support combat vehicles in the Komyshuvakha area of Luhansk Oblast.


----------



## pegaso (18 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas insta a los países UE a prepararse para un corte del gas ruso y a reducir el consumo de electricidad*
> 
> La Comisión Europea ha recomendado este miércoles a los países de la UE que se preparen para un corte completo del suministro de gas de Rusia, un escenario en el que ha propuesto limitar el precio del gas en el mercado mayorista de la electricidad, a la par que ha instado a reducir la demanda de electricidad como parte de sus recomendaciones a corto plazo.
> 
> ...


----------



## NS 4 (18 May 2022)

Es evidente que el R78 actua como un solo partido...


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La última foto es una pasada.


----------



## vettonio (18 May 2022)

Ahora sí que sí.

Esta es la buena...


----------



## Zhukov (18 May 2022)

El parte de guerra de ayer y hoy 









Noticias de la guerra 18/05/2022


AYER 17 Mayo -Mikhail Onufrienko Con un retraso de varios días, hubo información confirmatoria sobre ataques fallidos de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas cerca de Malinovka. 26 tanques y 12 ve…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





De otro hilo, un análisis sobre Severedonetsk, el extremo este del saliente y donde se libra ahora la siguiente batalla de importancia









La importancia del Triángulo Severodonetsk-Lisichansk-Rubezhnoye


Gleb Bazov 1 – La aglomeración urbana tiene un significado simbólico. Este fue uno de los lugares donde se forjó la República Popular de Lugansk en el fuego de la guerra contra el ataque ucra…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Y un breve análisis sobre el futuro de la artillería, para los que les interesen esos temas, me ha costado traducirlo del ruso









El control automatizado del tiro de artillería


La artillería ucraniana es uno de los adversarios más peligrosos de nuestro ejército en esta guerra, y es extremadamente imprudente tratarla con desdén. El enemigo usa hábilmente el material dispon…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



¡¡Mecachis...!!. Estos rusos que no se dejan matar por las armas que les enviamos a Ucrania.........como yo les coja..!!!


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062461



¿Pero los venezolanos no eran los malos malosos y había que eliminarlos por el bien de la humanidad?

Es todo una puta farsa.


----------



## McRotor (18 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> De hace seis años, pero como si fuera hoy....



Impagable...

No ze podiah zabeh!

minuto 41. sale el tema de los laboratorios...

Te meten los laboratorios y luego a 









Los laboratorios de Wuhan potenciaron coronavirus con fondos de EE.UU.


Una subvención del Instituto Nacional de Salud financió la modificación genética de coronavirus de murciélago



www.abc.es


----------



## Epicii (18 May 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (18 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062461



¡¡Es la libertad de mercado amigos...!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> La última foto es una pasada.



Pasado y presente inmortalizados en un mismo retrato. Hay alguna más del estilo.


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Rejon publica tanto que no mira ni lo que publica. Si realmente ha visto el video y opina eso, creo que todavía hay esperanza para el.
> 
> PD: ¿Cuantas personas diferentes están detras de REJON?. He curioseado sus ultimos post y contesta en varios temas que no tienen nada que ver con este. Y de vez en cuando mete un mensaje como el anterior.
> 
> ...



Es como la de León que tenía 13 sueldos públicos.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Impagable...
> 
> No ze podiah zabeh!
> 
> ...



Qué los yankees están en todas es seguro


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Es posible que el día que nos corten el gas, salga el memo del Michels o la otra lela a decir que no, que somos nosotros los que sancionamos a Rusia con la prohibición de importar gas o petróleo. Y ya eso de leer que _se fija el precio _de algo que tú no tienes, es el colmo: se ha perdido completamente el norte desde hace demasiado tiempo; no se entiende ya lo que significa que tu país tenga una deuda cuya magnitud es igual o mayor a lo que produce todo el país durante un año. Porque claro, decir que se fija el precio es lo mismo que decir que cada euro que suba de 100 se financia con deuda. Y quién va a querer seguir comprando tu deuda? Es demencial esta situación.



Lo mismo hizo un tal Chávez. Con un resultado que todos conocemos. 
No hay nadie al volante ni adultos en la sala.


----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



Esto ya es como de la guerra de Gila.


----------



## Impresionante (18 May 2022)

Rublo ahora 64,75 por USD


----------



## mazuste (18 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062461



Eso se debe,fundamentalmente, porque las corporaciones que alimentan al imperio
están tan asfixiadas que, Biden ha tenido que permitirles el poder regresar al negocio
petrolero -que ellos mismos sabotearon- en Venezuela. 
Otra cosa es que Maduro se lo permita, y en que condiciones.


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

En la Universidad Rusa de Fuerzas Especiales se está entrenando otro grupo de voluntarios, que muy pronto irá a la zona del NWO.


----------



## Honkler (18 May 2022)

Los “liberales” españoles son, la mayoría, unos vendidos al globalismo (el mayor ejemplo es el payaso de Díaz Villanueva)


----------



## Caracalla (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me ha dado por imaginar los estridentes chillidos que emitirá el Farlopenski cuando le trinquen.
> 
> El ruso le dice al principio para amedrentarle, que le va a cortar una oreja. Luego a cámara, dice en plan jocoso que "debería ser actor"



Alguno de los que habla Ruso, nos podéis resumir que dicen? Me llama la atención tanto lo que cuenta el soldado Ucro, como los comentarios del Ruso mazao que lo asustó primero... Americansky, eso lo he entendido.


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *“Apocalípticos aumentos de precios” y hambruna global: el oscuro pronóstico del Banco de Inglaterra*
> 
> *Que si, que todo va según el plan...*
> Si Europa pasa hambre, en otros lugares del mundo volverá el canibalismo...las democracias caerán y se radicalizaran los fundamentalismos...
> Nada de eso le conviene a EEUU



*Mensaje mío* *22 marzo 2022* Guerra en Ucrania XVI *industria pesquera RU-FR
Mensaje mío* *15 abril 2022* Guerra en Ucrania XVI *inflación UE*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Name my band


----------



## NPI (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.


----------



## aserejee (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



No entiendo.. Pero si los ucranianos han dicho que la misión de esas armas habia terminado.


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Si los finlandeses se unen a la OTAN*
> 
> 18 de mayo, 21:01 h.
> 
> ...



Interesante, desconocía absolutamente esta info.


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)

Me parece increíble lo bien que funciona el clásico del poli bueno poli malo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alguno de los que habla Ruso, nos podéis resumir que dicen? Me llama la atención tanto lo que cuenta el soldado Ucro, como los comentarios del Ruso mazao que lo asustó primero... Americansky, eso lo he entendido.



Por lo que lei en no se donde primero uno lo amenaza con un cuchillo y el pobre hombre se acojona todo. Pero tiene su sentido, cuando lo mueven unos metros y se ocupa otro ruso (poli bueno) el ucro empieza a cantar como si no hubiese un mañana, revela la posición de su pelotón y algo comenta que hay un americano con ellos (lo del americano se distingue bien en el video, dicen algo así como americanski, en el 1:50).


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



Menudo jeto tiene el colega, se parece al Carromero y encima con mirada de gustarle repartir caramelos a la puerta del colegio...


----------



## Peineto (18 May 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *El periodista Pablo González cumple 80 días preso en Polonia, país de la UE y la OTAN*
> 
> Pablo cumple 80 días acusado falsamente de espía ruso y aunque la Fiscalía polaca pide más días de detenido, el silencio mediático sobre su situación, de los que deberían ser sus compañeros de profesión, es histórico. Polonia es un país aliado, de la OTAN y la UE y no se permite informar. Hace unos días, hubo una excepción con la comparecencia de su mujer (ver video) ante los medios, pero la noticia fue tratada de un modo marginal. Por un suponer: ¿Imaginan si el periodista estuviera preso en Cuba o Venezuela aunque lo hubieran pillado con bombas en la mano?
> 
> ...



Y pensar que estos energúmenos se quejaban de la falta de libertad con los cocomunistas...Ahora dan ejemplo de respeto por las libertades, Un fuerte aplauso a las 8.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No conozco este tipo de laser, ya tengo deberes



*Armas Laser*
Sigo dándole al tema y lo que te rondare morena ya que no es trivial, por ahora y generalizando pongo esas dos noticias:

Rusia esta probando el sistema laser Zadira que produce daños térmicos en los drones y puede cegar satélites, hasta ahora tenían el sistema laser Peresvet que solo servía para cegar los elementos ópticos y optoelectrónicos de satélites y drones.

*Sistema Zadira*
No hay fotos de sistema Zadira,.


https://tass.com/defense/1452697



*Sistema Peresvet*








Peresvet (laser weapon) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











*Otros*
Tantos Israel como USA tienen sistemas parecidos.

*¿Cómo funcionan?*
Estoy en ello ya que es un cacao tecnológico, los laser de fibra necesitan cebadores, laser convencionales de CO2 por ejemplo, pero no se que cebadores usan, aparte hay diferentes partes de un laser de fibra, unas unen varios laser en un solo haz y otros ayudan a la creación de emisiones más potentes, ambos tipos se combinan para crear un super laser, pero me falta estudiar e investigar papers para comprender como funcionan, pero si alguien tiene interés por ahí creo que van los laserazos;



https://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.6.1.20200601a/full/


----------



## Remequilox (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ahora mismo.
> En la apoteosis final, como en las antiguas revistas musicales, van saliendo los actores en orden de importancia creciente.
> Faltan, el galán, el primer actor y la vedette.
> 
> ...



Esto parece ya lo de los payasos del coche

Russian workers car


----------



## Caracalla (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



Dime que es feik... No puede ser que el retraso sea tan grande... mi no creer.


----------



## carlosito (18 May 2022)

Mapas con posibles calderos a prodcirse en Severodonetsk, lisichansk, avdeevka, svetlodarsk y gorskoye..(perdonen lo burdo)


----------



## rober713 (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alguno de los que habla Ruso, nos podéis resumir que dicen? Me llama la atención tanto lo que cuenta el soldado Ucro, como los comentarios del Ruso mazao que lo asustó primero... Americansky, eso lo he entendido.



Basicamente ... al principio le amenazan con cortarle la oreja, el urkro empieza a llorar y dice que por favor no le corten la oreja, despues el ruso que se le ve en primer plano dice una frase que se podria traducir como "que buen actor soy", luego cuando se lo llevan a parte empieza a cantar sobre las tropas ukras que hay en el pueblo cercano, que tienen material americano, emplea la palabra rusa "ракета" que se traduce como misil...al final del todo pide clemencia...que su madre es rusa y tal.

La verdad que el hombre da pena pero vete a saber que ha hecho en esta guerra


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

Estas son más de hacer rituales en sitios oscuros


----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Curioso lo de la prensa occidental. Es sintomático de cómo van las cosas.

Rusia *CRECE* (en plena guerra y sanciones), un 3,5% cuando USA cae un 1,4%, y Europa crece un 0,2%, pero los anglos titulan: Se desacelera Rusia   

La ostia en Occidente es mayor aún de la que nadie preveía.
Y acaba de empezar

Economía rusa se desacelera más de lo previsto en el primer trimestre


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

La moral en el frente del Donbass no anda muy bien.


Según dicen los mandan sin apoyo de armamento pesado. Que así que vaya Rita


----------



## lasoziedad (18 May 2022)

*Rusia toma medidas contra España*

*El Ministerio de Exteriores ruso comunica la expulsión del país de 27 diplomáticos españoles al embajador español en Moscú. Era una medida esperada por el Gobierno.*


*El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia ha comunicado la expulsión de 27 diplomáticos españoles al embajador de España en Moscú*, Marcos Gómez Martínez. *Esta medida tomada por el Kremlin era esperada por el Gobierno español después de que nuestro país expulsara a 25 empleados* de la embajada de Rusia en España a principios del mes de abril.

Hasta el momento, Moscú no había tomado represalias contra España como sí ha hecho con otras embajadas desde que se inició la guerra en Ucrania a finales del mes de febrero. *El personal de la embajada española en la capital rusa ha continuado con su labor diplomática durante todo este tiempo, una situación que ya tiene fecha de caducidad.*

*Primera represalia contra España*

La convocatoria por sorpresa del ministro de exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, era el paso previo para la expulsión de personal de la Embajada española en Rusia. *Será la primera represalia directa que el país gobernado por Vladimir Putin toma contra nuestro país.*

Desde que estallara la guerra en Ucrania tras la ofensiva militar rusa en el país presidido por Volodimir Zelenski, el Kremlin ha tomado medidas contra varias embajadas de los países que han tomado medidas y sanciones contra Rusia. *El último país sobre el que ha actuado Moscú ha sido Finlandia, que ha visto cómo dos diplomáticos han sido expulsado de Rusia tras la declaración de persona non grata por parte de Helsinki el mes pasado de dos miembros de la embajada rusa* en el país nórdico. España ha sido la siguiente


----------



## hartman (18 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> *Rusia toma medidas contra España*
> 
> *El Ministerio de Exteriores ruso comunica la expulsión del país de 27 diplomáticos españoles al embajador español en Moscú. Era una medida esperada por el Gobierno.*
> 
> ...



no se podia de saber.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alguno de los que habla Ruso, nos podéis resumir que dicen? Me llama la atención tanto lo que cuenta el soldado Ucro, como los comentarios del Ruso mazao que lo asustó primero... Americansky, eso lo he entendido.





JoséBatallas dijo:


> Por lo que lei en no se donde primero uno lo amenaza con un cuchillo y el pobre hombre se acojona todo. Pero tiene su sentido, cuando lo mueven unos metros y se ocupa otro ruso (poli bueno) el ucro empieza a cantar como si no hubiese un mañana, revela la posición de su pelotón y algo comenta que hay un americano con ellos (lo del americano se distingue bien en el video, dicen algo así como americanski, en el 1:50).



El tipo les señala la posición y les dice que son unos veinte, aunque no se le oye muy bien.

Luego le preguntan qué armas tienen.

- Misiles, ametralladoras...

- ¿Misiles? ¿Qué misiles?

-Americanos.

- Ahhh, americanos (con sorna).


----------



## Caracalla (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Por lo que lei en no se donde primero uno lo amenaza con un cuchillo y el pobre hombre se acojona todo. Pero tiene su sentido, cuando lo mueven unos metros y se ocupa otro ruso (poli bueno) el ucro empieza a cantar como si no hubiese un mañana, revela la posición de su pelotón y algo comenta que hay un americano con ellos (lo del americano se distingue bien en el video, dicen algo así como americanski, en el 1:50).



Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Muy buenos los vídeos gracias José, espero que estés mejor del Covid.

Por cierto, FighterBomber en su telegram se quejaba del dichoso cartel... Los publicistas han puesto un F-18F Super Hornet.


----------



## belwar (18 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En algún lugar de la costa alicantina vi este fin de semana un carrazo con matrícula ucra y cintas de la bandera ucra en el tirador de la puerta del conductor.
> Aunque allí ya había de hace años.



Al principio de la invasión me encontré primer BMW X7 por la carretera... con matricula UA 

En esos días todos los días veía uno: un Mercedes 300 SLK, un Tesla cargando en el parking de un mercadona , un jaguar grandote, varios Evoques. Todos coches modestos xD


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> El tipo les señala la posición y les dice que son unos veinte, aunque no se le oye muy bien.
> 
> Luego le preguntan qué armas tienen.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración. Es bueno tener traductores de ruso en el canal. Saludos.


----------



## Julc (18 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



La invasión de los cuckolds.


----------



## Peineto (18 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062461




G a s o i l


----------



## DCD (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso lo de la prensa occidental. Es sintomático de cómo van las cosas.
> 
> Rusia *CRECE* (en plena guerra y sanciones), un 3,5% cuando USA cae un 1,4%, y Europa crece un 0,2%, pero los anglos titulan: Se desacelera Rusia
> 
> ...



Pues mira el superávit por cuenta corriente ruso. Para troncharse




Probablemente en abril se haya disparado. 
Pero tranquilos, las sanciones los harán arrodillarse.


----------



## Caracalla (18 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Basicamente ... al principio le amenazan con cortarle la oreja, el urkro empieza a llorar y dice que por favor no le corten la oreja, despues el ruso que se le ve en primer plano dice una frase que se podria traducir como "que buen actor soy", luego cuando se lo llevan a parte empieza a cantar sobre las tropas ukras que hay en el pueblo cercano, que tienen material americano, emplea la palabra rusa "ракета" que se traduce como misil...al final del todo pide clemencia...que su madre es rusa y tal.
> 
> La verdad que el hombre da pena pero vete a saber que ha hecho en esta guerra



Muchas gracias a todos los que nos habéis traducido ese video!!!


----------



## Adriano II (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Dime que es feik... No puede ser que el retraso sea tan grande... mi no creer.



No sé ... este por ahí, por ahí anda en retraso ...


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso lo de la prensa occidental. Es sintomático de cómo van las cosas.
> 
> Rusia *CRECE* (en plena guerra y sanciones), un 3,5% cuando USA cae un 1,4%, y Europa crece un 0,2%, pero los anglos titulan: Se desacelera Rusia
> 
> ...



Sobre todo porque la previsión previa a la guerra era del 3,7 % mientras que España tenía una previsión previa del 6,5 y hoy el banco de España ya ha dicho que rebajará la anterior que estaba en 4,5 % y el crecimiento ha sido del 0,3 % ... Joder, estan haciendo el ridículo y lo pero es que ahora somos naciones enemigas y no hay marcha atras ...Rusía ganará la guerra en el frente, en la economía y nosotros seguiremos aguantando a Biden, Scholz, Von Der Leyen, Macron y Antonio ... La decadencia de Europa a marchas forzadas y nos lo tenemos bien merecido la verda aunque no me gustará vivirlo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 May 2022)

belwar dijo:


> Al principio de la invasión me encontré primer BMW X7 por la carretera... con matricula UA
> 
> En esos días todos los días veía uno: un Mercedes 300 SLK, un Tesla cargando en el parking de un mercadona , un jaguar grandote, varios Evoques. Todos coches modestos xD



Seguro que no tienen nada que ver con mafias de drogas, armas, nazis, putas y cosas así. Emprendedores, gente honrada...


----------



## coscorron (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No sé ... este por ahí, por ahí anda en retraso ...



No se muy bien ni que comentar ... En sus guerras se ve que tiran para asustar nada más o con balas de fogueo


----------



## Remequilox (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Curioso lo de la prensa occidental. Es sintomático de cómo van las cosas.
> 
> Rusia *CRECE* (en plena guerra y sanciones), un 3,5% cuando USA cae un 1,4%, y Europa crece un 0,2%, pero los anglos titulan: Se desacelera Rusia
> 
> ...



Mal.
Para reportar al estilo occidental no puedes usar esa terminología positiva.
Debería ser algo así como: 
*El PIB interanual de Rusia SE DESPLOMA 500 puntos básicos* (el crecimiento del 1T2022 solo fue del 3,5 %, frente al 4 % del 4T2021)
*PEOR que hasta las estimaciones A LA BAJA de los analistas* (se estimaba un crecimiento del 3,7 % y resultó solo en un 3,5 %)


----------



## dabuti (18 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (18 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No sé ... este por ahí, por ahí anda en retraso ...



¿Se pensaba que los rusos disparan a "asustar"? A ver si van a tener razón los que dicen que los occidentales nos hemos vuelto gilipollas.


----------



## Abstenuto (18 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> En la Universidad Rusa de Fuerzas Especiales se está entrenando otro grupo de voluntarios, que muy pronto irá a la zona del NWO.



¿Alguien sabe un modo de descargar subtítulos de VK? He probado Downsub y no funca


----------



## Epicii (18 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Alguno de los que habla Ruso, nos podéis resumir que dicen? Me llama la atención tanto lo que cuenta el soldado Ucro, como los comentarios del Ruso mazao que lo asustó primero... Americansky, eso lo he entendido.



Les indica las posiciones de las fuerzas ucras de la zona...


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Muy buenos los vídeos gracias José, espero que estés mejor del Covid.
> 
> Por cierto, FighterBomber en su telegram se quejaba del dichoso cartel... Los publicistas han puesto un F-18F Super Hornet.



Cierto en lo del caza. Una buena cagada. Estaba a la espera de si alguien se daba cuenta.

Respecto a lo otro voy mejor gracias, tres dias con sintoma de resfriado fuerte y ya estoy bastante mejor, pero algún otro de la casa va por el octavo día sin mejoría alguna.


----------



## El-Mano (18 May 2022)

Acabo de verlo, me sumo a las recomendaciones de los demás.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ummm...



Cualquiera le dice algo a esa preciosidad, y no lo digo por que lleve atado a ese perro. Es una agente antidisturbios del OMON que tienen fama de ser tios y tias en este caso muy muy duros.


----------



## piru (18 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me ha dado por imaginar los estridentes chillidos que emitirá el Farlopenski cuando le trinquen.
> 
> El ruso le dice al principio para amedrentarle, que le va a cortar una oreja. Luego a cámara, dice en plan jocoso que "debería ser actor"



Cualquier soldado ruso prisionero cambiaría esa gamberrada por el trato que le están dando los ukras a él. Ese al final sólo se ha llevado un buen susto.


----------



## Adriano II (18 May 2022)

Resumen del día en los "mercados" :


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cualquier soldado ruso prisionero cambiaría esa gamberrada por el trato que le están dando los ukras a él. Ese al final sólo se ha llevado un buen susto.



Ha vuelto a nacer.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No sé ... este por ahí, por ahí anda en retraso ...



joder....disparan a matar mira que son subnormales, pensaban que les iban a hacer un cod con florecillas? panda de gilipollas


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *“Apocalípticos aumentos de precios” y hambruna global: el oscuro pronóstico del Banco de Inglaterra*
> 
> *Que si, que todo va según el plan...*
> Si Europa pasa hambre, en otros lugares del mundo volverá el canibalismo...las democracias caerán y se radicalizaran los fundamentalismos...
> Nada de eso le conviene a EEUU



... o si. Quién sabe. 
Por alguna razón u oscuros objetivos "alguien" ha decidido poner patas arriba a la economía global, forzar una desglobalización ¿parcial? de la economía mundial. Por un lado concurren "cositas" que iban a pasar irremediablemente en un futuro cercano como el colapso de la oferta de energía, pero por otro ¿Qué necesidad hay de hacer esta "transición" de forma violenta cuando se supone que somos "seres inteligentes" que podemos "sobrellevar" la transición?.

Al final creo que todo se reduce a una lucha de poder de los lunáticos que nos gobiernan, recordad que Putin fue quien encendió la mecha, aunque la gasolina fue puesta por parte de todos.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

=


----------



## Epicii (19 May 2022)

Los ciudadanos moldavos tendrán que elegir: comprar pan o pagar la gasolina, dijo el exministro de Agricultura Ion Perju en una sesión informativa 
"Los precios se han vuelto locos y el gobierno no está haciendo nada para estabilizar la situación"

Lo dicho, será Europa la que le pida la rendición a Ucrania...o rodaran las cabezas de los dirigentes europeos...


----------



## EGO (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues mira el superávit por cuenta corriente ruso. Para troncharse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hombre...si no pueden importar casi nada.

Suuperavit to the moon, pero los rusitos de a pie esperando 1 año para poder reparar el coche porque no tienen piezas de repuesto.


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

segun fuentes rusaa YA ESTAMOS EN KRAMATORSK señores

esto va a toda hoatia

da la.impreaion de que el enemigo ya se hunde y huye

GLORIA A LA.FEDERACION RUSA


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Igualito que los genocidas asesinos yankees que solo saben matar , destruir y arruinar.

Importante. Azovstal será demolido.


Rusia ayudará a restaurar Mariupol después de los combates y la convertirá en una ciudad turística.

Este deseo fue expresado por los residentes locales. Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades no planean abandonar la restauración de las empresas industriales, anunció los planes el jefe de la RPD, Pushilin. Señaló que aproximadamente el 60% de las casas en Mariupol fueron destruidas; están sujetas a demolición, pero con las comunicaciones no todo es tan malo como se esperaba. Anteriormente, The Economist, basándose en imágenes de satélite, evaluó los daños en Mariupol y anunció que los edificios residenciales de la ciudad sufrieron daños en un 33 %; la industria, en un 60 %.

“Mariupol será asignada a más de una región [de Rusia], ya que es una ciudad grande, con mucha destrucción. Es muy probable que varias regiones respondan para ayudar a reconstruir la ciudad”, dijo el jefe de la república.

Además, Pushilin anunció la demolición de la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, ya que contaminaba la ciudad y el mar con emisiones. Eso impedía que el asentamiento se desarrollara desde el punto de vista turístico. Además, debido a la planta, los residentes locales a menudo contraían cáncer. Varios otros proyectos están planificados en el sitio de la planta de Azovstal.

“Recién llegan propuestas, entre ellas: la construcción de un sitio de parque tecnológico, un parque o un área residencial”, dijo el líder de la DPR.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Robo, expolio, usurpación, atraco, rapiña, saqueo ...
Hay muchas formas de llamarlo.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues mira el superávit por cuenta corriente ruso. Para troncharse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, tened cuidado, que es posible que "alguien" le interese que EEUU y Europa entren en recesión. Normalemente cuando los compradores de artículos entran en recesión, el siguiente que lo hace de forma irremediable es el vendedor, por tanto estas caídas de PIB de occidente al final terminan produciendo una ralentización del crecimiento del PIB y aumento del paro en China. Quizás es eso lo que busquen, desestabilizar a China en esta "guerra económica total". 

En estas cosas de "estoy subido en tu chepa, tú meteras las narices en el agua antes que yo y yo sacaré las narices antes que tú cuando vuelvas a flote" tiene una trampa, y es que el que está debajo pueda mantener más tiempo la respiración.


----------



## Irene Adler (19 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



No os metáis con el chiquillo, que para uno en Occidente que no miente…

El facepalm general se ha debido oír hasta en Australia, ge santa…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

los otanicos.sois unos subnormales profundos


----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

La situación actualizada en los frentes de Donbass a la fecha 18-5-2022, la situación en el frente de Karkov aún permanece en duda, posponemos cualquier evaluación y análisis de la situación para mañana.


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

belwar dijo:


> Al principio de la invasión me encontré primer BMW X7 por la carretera... con matricula UA
> 
> En esos días todos los días veía uno: un Mercedes 300 SLK, un Tesla cargando en el parking de un mercadona , un jaguar grandote, varios Evoques. Todos coches modestos xD



Este era un Audi monovolumen. 
Mucho polvo, pero vamos, no es raro en la costa.


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)




----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

Durante el ochenta y cuatro día de combates #LPR , las fuerzas continúan avanzando alrededor de Popasna y tomaron el control de Rozivka desde el eje oeste, llegando así a las afueras de Druzhba y Pylypchatyne. Desde el eje norte, las tropas superaron la parte occidental de Komyshuvakha y se acercaron a Vrubivka.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

❗“¡Nos enviaron a morir!” - Las fuerzas armadas en el frente se niegan a luchar.

Esta vez, un pelotón del 3-er Batallón de la 115ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó a defender Severodonetsk y escribió una carta a Zelensky y al Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Zaluzhny:

“Nos negamos a realizar misiones de combate porque no tenemos refuerzos desde la retaguardia. Sin equipo pesado. Llevamos 2 semanas esperando refuerzos, pero no hay ninguno. Estamos siendo enviados a una muerte segura. No hay comandantes. No hay técnica ni respeto por las personas. ... ¡En tales condiciones nos negamos a llevar a cabo las misiones de combate!"


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Pero no dicen las TV OTAN que eran evacuados ??


----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

En el frente nororiental, #UkrainianArmy recapturó la ciudad de Dementiivka/Дементіївка al norte de #Kharkiv oblast. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=50.22535494966577%2C36.233193375096576&z=12 … ]


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

La UE aprovecha crisis alimentaria para poner a terceros países en contra de Rusia

La Unión Europea intenta utilizar la crisis alimentaria para poner a terceros países en contra de Rusia, considera la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova.

"La UE está tratando descaradamente de utilizar el tema de la supuesta responsabilidad de nuestro país en el deterioro de la situación mundial de la seguridad alimentaria para inducir a terceros países a apoyar el curso antirruso de Occidente", opinó este miércoles durante una sesión informativa.

Zajárova aseguró que el aumento de los precios de los alimentos es el resultado de "una acumulación irreflexiva de restricciones unilaterales antirrusas" por parte de Occidente.

"La subida de los precios de las materias primas es el resultado directo de la acumulación irreflexiva de restricciones unilaterales antirrusas y de las amenazas de nuevas presiones sancionadoras contra Rusia", aseveró.

Esta diplomática añadió que Moscú instó a la comunidad internacional a no ceder a las provocaciones de Occidente y a entender quién creó las dificultades con la seguridad alimentaria mundial.

"Instamos a la comunidad internacional a no caer en las provocaciones de Occidente, a ver la realidad, a ser realistas y a entender que Occidente está dispuesto a utilizar las dificultades que está creando activamente con la seguridad alimentaria mundial (y estas dificultades no surgieron ayer) y quiere utilizarlas para impulsar sus intereses políticos creados", concluyó María Zajárova.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Pobre tio, no le llega la camisa al cuerpo. Parece un vendedor de seguros, que cojones está haciendo ese individuo en un campo de batalla?



En los campos de batalla se puede ver , por desgracia, a todo tipo de personas. Así es la guerra. 

Se llega a conocer a tipos que jamás pensabas que había gente así en tu pais. Gente sencilla , de pueblo, con poquísimo conocimiento del mundo pero grandes valores morales.

Todos, unos y otros, independientemente de sus valores caerán muertos o heridos o ilesos en función de sus habilidades , la de sus jefes y también de la fortuna. 

Es una pena pero multitud de vidas incipientes , de familias o proyectos de vida se verán truncados por la decisión de unos bastardos que en las élites miopes han decidido que para mejorar su dominio mundial o perderlo más despacio no dudan en sacrificar decenas de miles, si no más, de vidas humanas.

Mientras la sociedad adormecida mira para otro lado . Nosotros , que seguimos el asunto como lo que es, el futuro del mundo, no somos más que un puñado de visionarios, no tenemos capacidad de influencia o movilización cuando esto es suficiente importante para nuestras vidas y la de nuestros descendientes.

Esto q está pasando en cualquier otro siglo produciría una protesta masiva y probable cambio de gobierno o régimen. 

Nuestro pais se ha convertido no en la escoria, sino en la escoria de la escoria.

Si organizan algún día una manifestación me avisan.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (19 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En el frente nororiental, #UkrainianArmy recapturó la ciudad de Dementiivka/Дементіївка al norte de #Kharkiv oblast. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=50.22535494966577%2C36.233193375096576&z=12 … ]



Que paso ahí boludo ? 

Fue retirada táctica, estrategia o fue otra finta ?


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y estos mamarrachos están desafiando a Rusia.
> Es todo tan grotesco que parece algo ya surrealista.



Hay que ser estúpido , ese es un dirigente polaco ? 

Así está occidente.

Que cojones quieren que hagan ? Respetarlas ? Ponerse a tiro ?

Yo voto a este como el imbécil del año !!!!


----------



## xFuckoffx (19 May 2022)

Hay un momento muy importante en la historia de la capitulación de Azov.

"Azov" - muchos señalan correctamente aquí - es la unidad nazi más motivada, más ideológicamente bombeada, más antigua. Regimiento bien estructurado. Sobre la base de lo cual, por cierto, también se creó una escuela de sargentos. Y, por supuesto, "Azov" tiene quizás el personal más experimentado en batallas locales en la frontera de la RPD. Bueno, sobre sus atrocidades y su crueldad, todo es obvio.

Pero, lo que suelen olvidar de anotar. "Azov" era una división de moda. A los ojos de la juventud ucraniana, se veía atractivo, discreto, muy convincente.

Ayer un simple hooligan de fútbol, y hoy un defensor. Uniformes de moda, placas, cascos, drones, bolsas. Los clips y videos promocionales. No sé qué tipo de agencia trabajó en las relaciones públicas de "Azov", pero todo se hizo con mucha sensatez. Para el público objetivo joven, el éxito es del 100%. Una vez más, había y hay una idea detrás de todo esto. Neonazismo puro y sin complicaciones, donde el Azov es una especie de caballero que protege al Occidente de la horda del Oriente. Mitologemas, astucia absurda, clandestinidad.

Bueno, ahora resulta que los "caballeros" están un poco rotos. Fueron a rendirse. Los mismos que amaban las fotos con armas, runas y esvásticas. No sólo los heridos fueron al cautiverio. En los videos, hombres bastante saludables. Bien alimentados y bastante fuertes.

Pero estaban quebrantados en espíritu. Porque su idea, su ideología es una mierda. Osovets o la Fortaleza de Brest aguantaron, porque la gente creía que estaban defendiendo algo más valioso que sus vidas.

Y para los luchadores de "Azov", sus miserables vidas son su principal tesoro. Bueno, ellos son la élite de la nación, y no cualquiera.
Sin embargo, a juzgar por los informes del lugar, los de Azov se estaban rindiendo durante toda la noche. Incluso cuando los nuestros ya están cansados de empaquetarlos. Y los prisioneros llegaban y llegaban.

"Y ahora hay cena en la cárcel. Macarrones...".
Y este es el precio de los patriotas de Svidomo.

En Ucrania, sin embargo, esto no se entenderá de inmediato. Pero lo entenderán. El fin de Azov es el fin del mito de los "heroicos" nazis.

"Corresponsal de guerra Andrey Medvedev".


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Armas Laser*
> Sigo dándole al tema y lo que te rondare morena ya que no es trivial, por ahora y generalizando pongo esas dos noticias:
> 
> Rusia esta probando el sistema laser Zadira que produce daños térmicos en los drones y puede cegar satélites, hasta ahora tenían el sistema laser Peresvet que solo servía para cegar los elementos ópticos y optoelectrónicos de satélites y drones.
> ...




Yago !!!!

Que sé que lees el foro para enterarte que pasa de verdad.

Con lo que te ha dejao el forero del laser ya puedes hacer 3 videos y monetizarlos cabrón. Por si en la.sexta no te pagan suficiente.


----------



## Nico (19 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero hombre...si no pueden importar casi nada.
> 
> Suuperavit to the moon, pero los rusitos de a pie esperando 1 año para poder reparar el coche porque no tienen piezas de repuesto.




Es correcto lo que dices. Parte del superavit es por el aumento en los precios de gas, petróleo y trigo... y parte porque no pueden importar.

De todos modos, a la par de cosas esenciales (que pueden estar faltando) recordemos que en la cuenta hay "maravillas" como *la transferencia de utilidades de McDonald o Zara o Netflix,* y la importación de *iphones y motocicletas BMW*.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> para USA la jugada es perfecta Rusia se desgasta.
> La UE se resquebraja.
> ellos siguen mandando y vendie4ndo el gas mucho mas caro.



Si ganar llamas a quemar las naves en el subcontinente ocupado que tienen desde hace 75 años, y que el sextercio ya no vales nada, pues acepto pulpo.

a mi me parece más bien a Adriano abandonando la Dacia para luego renombrarl al sur del Danubio.

lo que les pasa es que ya han abandonado casi Oriente Medio y Africa y en breve Europa. Y en Asia yo solo veo a un campeón Y se llama China. 

estamos viviendo los libros de historia del futuro, si es que hay d eso


----------



## Nico (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Robo, expolio, usurpación, atraco, rapiña, saqueo ...
> Hay muchas formas de llamarlo.




O bien "devolución", te recuerdo *que la construyó Rusia* (y la pagó también)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Rusia mañana se rinde, terrible situación. 


_Cool-Cola, Fancy y Street ahora están disponibles en los estantes en lugar de Coca-Cola, #Fanta y #Sprite . Sin embargo, los productos generaron respuestas mixtas ya que *los clientes se quejaron de que ninguna de las bebidas era "dulce y espumosa"*._


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062119
> 
> En Austria, un refugiado de Siria violó a un refugiado de Ucrania de 15 años.
> 
> ...



ISIS>NAZIS


----------



## Sergei Mamani (19 May 2022)

Este tio de lentes debe ser uno de los duros de la LPR, fue el primero que recibió a los rusos en un video simbólico cuando llegaron a ucrania y siempre aparece en las conquistas de Lugansk


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 May 2022)

Un off topic, pero ya que estamos en contexto bélico y de geopolítica internacional comparto una lectura interesante: _*El honor del guerrero. Guerra étnica y conciencia moderna*_, de Michael Ignatieff.


Spoiler











*Índice*


Spoiler












_*El atractivo de la repugnancia moral *_(págs. 73-106)


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/lbI75eY
```


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Igualito que los genocidas asesinos yankees que solo saben matar , destruir y arruinar.
> 
> Importante. Azovstal será demolido.
> 
> ...



Van a convertir la planta del oligarca financiador de nazis en un parque residencial para la gente de Mariupol.

Bonita patada en los cojones al hijo de puta de Akhmetov.


----------



## No al NOM (19 May 2022)

Director de el InMundo
Francisco Rosell: "La calidad de la democracia pasa por la calidad de sus medios de comunicación"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Director de el InMundo
> Francisco Rosell: "La calidad de la democracia pasa por la calidad de sus medios de comunicación"



Pues ya podemos tirar de la cadena, porque la verdad es doloroso lo de lo mierdos a sueldo y que sean todos, no hay ni un Justo en sodoma, quémese, desaparecese


----------



## Azrael_II (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Rusia mañana se rinde, terrible situación.
> 
> 
> _Cool-Cola, Fancy y Street ahora están disponibles en los estantes en lugar de Coca-Cola, #Fanta y #Sprite . Sin embargo, los productos generaron respuestas mixtas ya que *los clientes se quejaron de que ninguna de las bebidas era "dulce y espumosa"*._



Los Ruskis a veces son más Paco que la vajilla duralux


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (19 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero hombre...si no pueden importar casi nada.
> 
> Suuperavit to the moon, pero los rusitos de a pie esperando 1 año para poder reparar el coche porque no tienen piezas de repuesto.



Puede.

Pero con esas carencias secundarias la gente puede ir tirando, son pequeñas jodiendas. Y Tito Putin logra pasta gansa para financiar la guerra


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> Un niño se hizo famoso por saludar siempre a los blindados rusos
> 
> ...



Yo hasta que no vea a Babai medio tajado cantando rusadas entre dos chortinas no doy la operación por finalizada.


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Igualito que los genocidas asesinos yankees que solo saben matar , destruir y arruinar.
> 
> Importante. Azovstal será demolido.
> 
> ...



No es posible, si los heroes Azov no se han rendido jajajajjajajajaja


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Da para paja.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (19 May 2022)

belwar dijo:


> Al principio de la invasión me encontré primer BMW X7 por la carretera... con matricula UA
> 
> En esos días todos los días veía uno: un Mercedes 300 SLK, un Tesla cargando en el parking de un mercadona , un jaguar grandote, varios Evoques. Todos coches modestos xD



Salir de Ucrania si eres hombre en edad militar cuesta entre €6k y €10k, todo según él careto y el coche que lleves. Los cruzan por bosques y ahí muerden tanto civiles como efectivos de la Guardia Fronteriza por hacer la vista gorda.

Por cierto la mayoría de la gente que está llegando a los centros de acogida va a pedir (exigir, en algunos casos) hacer la documentación española mejor vestidos que las propias charos voluntarias de Cruz Roja o las otras ONG sostenidas con dinero público.

Conozco una ucraniana que comenzó a currar allí desde que empezó a llegar gente, y decía que hasta los policías nacionales que están en esos centros de acogida se daban cuenta que algo no cuadra demasiado. Si estás escapando de una guerra en primer lugar no exiges tus derechos, vas a ver qué hay de lo tuyo y ya. Y en segundo lugar no vas producida como estrella invitada festival de Cannes. Vas lo más normalilla posible.

Es lo que hay, como en todas las guerras. Sólo van al frente los pringaos.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

H


Caracalla dijo:


> Van a convertir la planta del oligarca financiador de nazis en un parque residencial para la gente de Mariupol.
> 
> Bonita patada en los cojones al hijo de puta de Akhmetov.




Habría que hacer un museo de los crimenes del nazismo allí. Para que la población no olvide.


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)

Guardad en la hemeroteca.

51:08


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

No es broma. Abajo el enlace.















Ucraniano afirma ter sido torturado, baleado e enterrado vivo por soldados russos


Mykola Kulichenko conseguiu fugir da cova onde foi enterrado vivo juntamente com seus irmãos, mortos por tropas russas, de acordo com seu relato




www.cnnbrasil.com.br


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

Fuente ZeRada (ucraniana) con estimaciones sobre fuentes ucranianas en riesgo de cerco inmediato. Asciende a 21.000 e, increíblemente, se afirma que en lugar de evacuaciones, el comando ucraniano está enviando más tropas.







La defensa de Severodonetsk se está desmoronando: otra unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó a luchar
La brigada 115 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó a luchar y obedecer las órdenes en Severodonetsk.


----------



## Abstenuto (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Van a convertir la planta del oligarca financiador de nazis en un parque residencial para la gente de Mariupol.
> 
> Bonita patada en los cojones al hijo de puta de Akhmetov.



¿No era Kolomoisky el financiador de Azov?


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Guardad en la hemeroteca.
> 
> 51:08



Va a mandar su reputación a la mierda con este conflicto.

Como se hunda el ejercito Ucro, Yago está acabado. Va a tener trolls de forma permanente en todos sus videos machacándolo.

Este chico está acabado.


----------



## Besarionis (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No es broma. Abajo el enlace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no parecen haber puesto mucho empeño...


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Este chico está acabado.



Perdona mi ignorancia, quién es este chico?


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, quién es este chico?



Un Youtuber que tiene un canal sobre "Cosas Militares" que se llama "Cosas Militares".


----------



## Besarionis (19 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Guardad en la hemeroteca.
> 
> 51:08



¿Quién es este paramecio? ¿Se supone que es conocido? 
La vergüenza ajena me ha impedido seguir viéndolo mucho rato, pero hacía bastante tiempo que no asistía a un espectáculo tan grotesco.

Diría que se limita a engullir, procesar y regurgitar la "maravillosa" información que nos defecan desde los medios de manipulación... pero desde una perspectiva aún más vulgar, bajuna, estúpida y chabacana.

Aparte de lograr nuevas citas de estulticia... ¿cuál es el aporte de este ser? ¿Por qué sube esos vídeos al hinternec? ¿Por qué no se dedica a algo más productivo, como peinar centollos?


Edito: 


Caracalla dijo:


> Un Youtuber que tiene un canal sobre "Cosas Militares" que se llama "Cosas Militares".



Pues podría llamarlo "Retraso militar". O "Cosas oligofrénicas".


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Un Youtuber que tiene un canal sobre "Cosas Militares" que se llama "Cosas Militares".



Lo que no me cuadra es que antes de la guerra tuviera un target importante. Si hablaba de cosas militares antes de este año habrá subido sus seguidores por cientos o miles a partir del inicio de la guerra.


----------



## Besarionis (19 May 2022)

He leído unos cuantos comentarios del vídeo en cuestión... Todo alabanzas hacia su sabiduría y su imparcialidad.
No doy crédito.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Qué mundo loco de mierda.




Ya sin meterme en lo que hicieron, dejo esto sobre lo que dejaron. 









Asedio a la ciudad mártir de Irak


El primer proyectil alcanzó la mezquita. Pero fue el segundo, el que cayó sobre la casa de los vecinos, el que convenció a Umm Mustafa que Faluya volvía a sumirse en la tragedia.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cualquiera le dice algo a esa preciosidad, y no lo digo por que lleve atado a ese perro. Es una agente antidisturbios del OMON que tienen fama de ser tios y tias en este caso muy muy duros.



Siempre te puedes acercar y preguntarle si estudia, o trabaja.


----------



## NPI (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué mundo loco de mierda.



Es el mismo público, el de las risas enlatadas que se promociona en Atresmedia.


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> He leído unos cuantos comentarios del vídeo en cuestión... Todo alabanzas hacia su sabiduría y su imparcialidad.
> No doy crédito.



Yo lo considero un ejemplo de buen cristiano merecedor de mi respeto


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué mundo loco de mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece Sleepy Joe.
Para el caso son lo mismo.


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La OTAN no acepta la entrada de países en guerra
> 
> Si putin atacará aún con un dron alguno se bloquea la entrada automáticamente



Pues con Ucrania estaban dispuestos a hacer una excepción.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Los americanos preparan más caramelitos tosta-cochinos a Ucrania.

Por cierto, en este tipo de fotos siempre se ve la maquinaría y armas de los amercianos bien mantenida, limpia y moderna. Lo de los rusos parece sacado de un desguace o una chatarrería. Hay campamentos de gitanos rumanos más limpios que las cuadras que montan los rusos alrededor de una posición.


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

*El Senado de EE.UU. vota de forma unánime la designación de Bridget Brink como la nueva embajadora de Washington en Ucrania*


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Parece que a los ucranios les han gustado los bushmaster australianos, les van a mandar otros 20.


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Bush se confiesa?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Me gusta más la hipótesis leída en otro hilo de Burbuja de que ha sido lanzado por Putin como arma biológica contra los gayers para demostrar el declive de occidente.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



CON UN PAR !!! 
Italia esta hasta los cojones del relato globalista


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Off topic

Los ministros de salud del G7 participarán en un ejercicio pandémico en Alemania, simulando un brote peligroso y de rápida propagación de un "virus de la viruela" que se origina en los leopardos, informa BILD.


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

La inflación en Austria alcanzó en abril su tasa más alta en más de 40 años, ya que el índice de precios al consumidor registró un aumento del *7,2 %* en comparación con el mes de marzo, que fue del *6,8 %*, según datos de la oficina de Estadísticas de Austria citados por medios locales.

"La última vez que vimos una tasa de inflación tan alta en Austria fue en octubre de 1981. En ese momento, los precios del petróleo habían aumentado considerablemente como resultado de la primera Guerra del Golfo", indicó el director general de Estadísticas de Austria, Tobias Thomas, quien agregó que, "además de los combustibles y productos energéticos, el aumento de los precios de los alimentos también determina el aumento de la inflación".


----------



## NPI (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Los ministros de salud del G7 participarán en un ejercicio pandémico en Alemania, simulando un brote peligroso y de rápida propagación de un "virus de la viruela" que se origina en los leopardos, informa BILD.



















*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

Viruela del mono:
- África (invasiones)
- Ucrania (biolaboratorios)
- Inyecciones 2020-2021-2022...
- Homosexualidad

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación.*


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El Senado de EE.UU. vota de forma unánime la designación de Bridget Brink como la nueva embajadora de Washington en Ucrania*



Lugares, fechas, casualidades.








Bridget A. Brink - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








__





Protestas en Georgia de 2011 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> H
> 
> 
> Habría que hacer un museo de los crimenes del nazismo allí. Para que la población no olvide.



Y un chiringuito de paintball.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Guardad en la hemeroteca.
> 
> 51:08





Este al principio iba de neutral y objetivo pero como ha asomado la colita de ratita, vaya forma de llorar en el video.

Saludos.


----------



## España1 (19 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los delirantes planes del Maidan se pagaran con una hambruna y crisis económica mundial.
> 
> Para al final concluir como empezó todo, Ucrania bajo la influencia rusa.
> 
> ...



que nos vamos todos a comer los efectos de esto no cabe duda,




Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Los ministros de salud del G7 participarán en un ejercicio pandémico en Alemania, simulando un brote peligroso y de rápida propagación de un "virus de la viruela" que se origina en los leopardos, informa BILD.





Jodo, se vienen cositas


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)




----------



## chapuzator (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Bueno, tendrán rifles de la otan pero también europeos y rusos que son iguales o mejores, en esta foto que puso un forero, un soldado ucraniano sostiene a la derecha el típico, viejo, pero efectivo y fiable Dragunov ruso de to la vida y a la izquierda un moderno Ritter & Stark SX1 austro/ruso en calibre 7,62 que suele ser el más común por esos lares, aunque el SX1 te permite usar 3 calibres diferentes cambiando solo el ánima sin desmontar el fusil dependiendo de la munición más común en la zona donde se use, lo que ya no se es si esos juguetes son mangados a los rusos o facilitados por los mismos cuando eran amiguis:


----------



## NPI (19 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062795
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y me olvidaba queridos foreros del hilo, la LEPRA erradicada en España en la década de los 60 del siglo XX ha vuelto a España en 2022 con fuerza gracias a los esfuerzos del R78, aunque las PROSTITUTAS de la PrensaOTAN/InternetOTAN en España notificaban en 2017-2018-2019 que todavía seguía estando, pero en mi opinión era más una falsedad que una realidad, sobre todo viendo que los casos eran importados de fuera de España y no de autóctonos.


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> En el frente nororiental, #UkrainianArmy recapturó la ciudad de Dementiivka/Дементіївка al norte de #Kharkiv oblast. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=50.22535494966577%2C36.233193375096576&z=12 … ]




*Suponiendo que este hecho es real..*. no hay ninguna complicación por esto...

Desde el inicio de la operación especial... rusia muchas veces se han retirado de sitios conquistados... se nota que hay un comando central que los dirige.. al fin y al cabo en la totalidad de los hechos... rusia poco a poco y sin pausa avanza... *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## kikepm (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya sin meterme en lo que hicieron








Iraq Body Count







www.iraqbodycount.org





200.000 muertos civiles confirmados causados por la invasión.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Desde el inicio de la operación especial... rusia muchas veces se han retirado de sitios conquistados... se nota que hay un comando central que los dirige.. al fin y al cabo en la totalidad de los hechos... rusia poco a poco y sin pausa avanza...



Lo que quieres decir es que rusia avanza en su retirada, no?


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Artillería de precisión ucrania derroye posiciones cochinorrusas


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Soldados ucranios se encuentran una pieza de artillería cubierta de maleza en el campo y empiezan a disparar con él. Haver si un día se encuentran un ICBM con sus cabezas nucleares


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Guardad en la hemeroteca.
> 
> 51:08




*Quien sabe que le paso al tal yago...!!??* antes del conflicto ocasionalmente veía uno que otro video de el y los consideraba medio buenos... pero de un tiempo para aca dio el "changazo.." es decir, _yago_ ve un mundo alterno donde ucrania va ganando y rusia va perdiendo....


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Fuente ZeRada (ucraniana) con estimaciones sobre fuentes ucranianas en riesgo de cerco inmediato. Asciende a 21.000 e, increíblemente, se afirma que en lugar de evacuaciones, el comando ucraniano está enviando más tropas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Si es verdad la nota de que;* _"el mando ucraniano está enviando más tropas..."_ eso significa que el mando ucraniano ya está hasta la madre del zelensky... y como dice el dicho: _"le están haciendo la cama"...._


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

El S&P 500 se desploma un 4% en su mayor caída diaria en dos años


Los principales índices de la bolsa estadounidense se desploman con fuerza este miércoles. El Dow Jones cae un 3,57% hasta los 31.490,07 puntos. Se trata de su mayor descenso diario desde el 11 de junio de 2020, cuando se hundió un 6%.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Un Youtuber que tiene un canal sobre "Cosas Militares" que se llama "Cosas Militares".




*Y lo llamativo de este personaje...!!* es que según él, en este conflicto rusia va perdiendo y ukrania va ganando...!!! así es...!! ahhh y aparte se ofende por que le critican su perspectiva...


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> He leído unos cuantos comentarios del vídeo en cuestión... Todo alabanzas hacia su sabiduría y su imparcialidad.
> No doy crédito.




*Las ventajas de ser moderador de tu sitio...* puedes filtrar las opiniones y solo dejar las que tu quieras...


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Iraq Body Count
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando son cifras tan escandalosas, se entra en el terreno de la estadística y la despersonalización. Pero como hago de vez en cuando en estos hilos, meto un offtopis descarado para poner los pies en la tierra. Cada una de esas doscientasmil personas tenía, como la mayoría de los floreros, padres, amigos, primos, quizá hermanos y hasta hijos. Cada una de esas docsientasmil personas se levantaba para ir al curro, o para buscarlo, y en los ratos libres charlaba con sus amigos, jugaba a las cartas o bebía té, besaba a su mujer, a sus hijos.
Y ahora ya no, todo eso que damos por hecho cada día, el dolor en la rodilla, el vecino tocahuevos, la alegría inesperada de un beso por sorpresa, la noticia de que a un amigo le han ascendido, el primo que acaba de tener un churumbel, el entrar cada día a burbuja a deprimirse un rato. Doscientos mil vacíos irremplazables.


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El S&P 500 se desploma un 4% en su mayor caída diaria en dos años
> 
> 
> Los principales índices de la bolsa estadounidense se desploman con fuerza este miércoles. El Dow Jones cae un 3,57% hasta los 31.490,07 puntos. Se trata de su mayor descenso diario desde el 11 de junio de 2020, cuando se hundió un 6%.
> ...



¿Qué será primero, la guerra o el colapso? Estamos en esos bordes que todo lo perturban...


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Qué será primero, la guerra o el colapso? Estamos en esos bordes que todo lo perturban...



A menudo van de la mano como en los 30. Para salir de un colapso se provocan guerras y destrucciones creativas con la esperanza de un reset resucitador de imperios. Es el único modo de forzar al capital a contribuir de forma durable a los presupuestos nacionales, algo conocido como keynesianismo.
La cuestión es si con un capitalismo cada vez más global y menos comprometido con las naciones se va a comportortar como en los 30. De momento no lo parece ya que no hay presupuestos expansivos y ya se está empezando a subir los tipos y a reducir la masa monetaria circulante.


----------



## NS 4 (19 May 2022)

La guerra que justifique el colapso...ante las mentes programadas.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero hombre...si no pueden importar casi nada.
> 
> Suuperavit to the moon, pero los rusitos de a pie esperando 1 año para poder reparar el coche porque no tienen piezas de repuesto.



No podrán comprar coca cola. Pero China les sigue vendiendo. 
No tendrán IPhone, sólo Huawei
Tendrán coches chinos, teles chinas y pantalones Adidas falsificados (la sanción que más van a sufrir) 
Básicamente también en eso salimos perdiendo nosotros


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

El IEE sitúa el crecimiento del PIB en el 3,9%, cuatro décimas ya por debajo de las previsiones de Sánchez


Un día más, el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez no deja de recibir malas noticias. Según ha podido conocer elEconomista, y en línea con otros organismos independientes, el Instituto de Estudios Económicos ha sido el último en revisar en el mes de mayo las previsiones de crecimiento del PIB al 3,9% para...



www.eleconomista.es





Más correcciones a la baja:
Llegaremos a crecimiento negativo? Qué podría impedirlo si siguen desbocados los precios, cayendo la demanda y cerrando empresas industriales?

Lo más destacable es sin duda lo que está pasando con los precios de los carburantes cada vez más sujetos a especulación tipo criptos:


*El petróleo Brent cae un 3% hasta la zona de los 109 dólares*


El precio de los futuros del* petróleo Brent* cae alrededor de un 3,2% en la sesión del miércoles hasta la zona de los 109 dólares por barril, después de haber alcanzado los 113,91 dólares el lunes (máximo del mes de mayo). Aun así, el crudo de referencia en Europa sigue por debajo de los 127,98 dólares que registró el 8 de marzo y que es hasta la fecha su máximo anual. En lo que va de ejercicio, el Brent se revaloriza un 40%.
Por otro lado, los futuros de *West Texas *retroceden en torno a un 4% y caen a la zona de los *108,6 dólares por barril*. También registraron el lunes su precio más alto del mes de mayo al alcanzar los 113,37 dólares. Su máximo anual son los 123,7 dólares.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Existe...pero hay demasiado meningitico cagao de miedo ...que necesita que lo protejan.



desde que la buenorra de la moto dejo de buscar al Jacks porque se jubilo esto no es lo que solía ser.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo hasta que no vea a Babai medio tajado cantando rusadas entre dos chortinas no doy la operación por finalizada.



¿Se sabe algo de Babai?


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Rejon publica tanto que no mira ni lo que publica. Si realmente ha visto el video y opina eso, creo que todavía hay esperanza para el.
> 
> PD: ¿Cuantas personas diferentes están detras de REJON?. He curioseado sus ultimos post y contesta en varios temas que no tienen nada que ver con este. Y de vez en cuando mete un mensaje como el anterior.
> 
> ...



mientras al any radiandio no le den una baja de regla dolorosa como mujer trans que es la igualdad jenarica es un chiringito de palasaca


----------



## Von Rudel (19 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Si es verdad la nota de que;* _"el mando ucraniano está enviando más tropas..."_ eso significa que el mando ucraniano ya está hasta la madre del zelensky... y como dice el dicho: _"le están haciendo la cama"...._



Podemos seguir las pistas, nos podemos equivocar porque no tenemos toda la información pero con estas pistas si podemos ver lo que se cuece o va a cocer:



El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha destituido al comandante de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas, Yurii Halushkin, y nombró en su lugar al general de división Ihor Tantsiura, ha informado este domingo la agencia Ukrinform. 
Zelenski destituye al jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania


Y ahora estamos viendo que existen riesgos de bolsas entre las tropas Ucranianas. En vez de retirarse parece que estan reforzandolas para aguantar, Parece que el anterior mando debía estar en contra de esa medida y fue depuesto por otro que si obedeciera. Lo que nos muestra es que ni la guerra les va también a los Ucranianos y que puede darse un embolsamiento muy peligroso para Ucrania.


Se que Zelensky no esta loco y sabe bien que el territorio perdido no lo va a volver a recuperar en el Donbass. Y la oportunidad que tiene de cara al futuro es resistir y que quede la situación como antes. Y volver a negociar incluso llegando a algun acuerdo e autonomia en el futuro y que vuelvan a Ucrania. Pero si la cosa les sale mal puede ponerse muy mal para el ejercito Ucraniano.


----------



## Nico (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Parece que a los ucranios les han gustado los bushmaster australianos, les van a mandar otros 20.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062790




Si, parece que los anteriores ya están destruidos por los rusos... duran menos que un chupa chups a la salida del Cole.


----------



## Nico (19 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Quien sabe que le paso al tal yago...!!??* antes del conflicto ocasionalmente veía uno que otro video de el y los consideraba medio buenos... pero de un tiempo para aca dio el "changazo.." es decir, _yago_ ve un mundo alterno donde ucrania va ganando y rusia va perdiendo....




Ahora cobra, antes los hacía por hobby.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué? Ya habéis encontrado la noticia de que Rusia crece al 3,5%? O todavía os lo ocultan los medios occidentales?...



eso es incorrecto es el 3, 4999999999999 el bajón es por las novias del FSB de los diplomáticos españoles que han dejado de consumir bastante.


----------



## Artedi (19 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La OTAN no acepta la entrada de países en guerra
> 
> Si putin atacará aún con un dron alguno se bloquea la entrada automáticamente



La OTAN es suya y se la tiran cuando quieren. Cuidado...


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

A falta de Mariupol...

. Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Comienzan los juicios ya hoy a los asesinos nazis.

Esos que habían evacuado según los tontos follayankees de este foro y los medios otanicos occidentales.

Espero sean condenados a la pena capital.


⚡El juicio de los nazis ucranianos y los criminales de guerra comenzará hoy

De los radicales ucranianos que se rindieron, Denis Nuryga, el militante de Aidar, será el primero en comparecer ante el tribunal -está acusado de volar un puente en la región de Lugansk en 2019, por lo que centinelas de la Milicia Popular de los LPR fueron asesinados.

El juicio tendrá lugar el 19 de mayo a las 14:00 en el Tribunal de Distrito de Leninsky de Rostov-on-Don.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Podemos seguir las pistas, nos podemos equivocar porque no tenemos toda la información pero con estas pistas si podemos ver lo que se cuece o va a cocer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de lo que ha pasado ningun territorio perdido volverá ya a Ucrania, los rusos saben que occidente los considera parias, no hay vuelta atrás , el payaso perdió su oportunidad, se están dando todos los pasos para anexar estos territorios a Rusia, el tema es cuánto más tarde el payaso en rendirse más territorios perderá el y sus amos de USA/OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Director de el InMundo
> Francisco Rosell: "La calidad de la democracia pasa por la calidad de sus medios de comunicación"



Entonces España es una DICTADURA CRIMINAL.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Comienzan los juicios ya hoy a los asesinos nazis.
> 
> Esos que habían evacuado según los tontos follayankees de este foro y los medios otanicos occidentales.
> 
> ...



¿De eso van a informar en TVE o tampoco?



















De verdad que tengo unas preguntas....


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Va a mandar su reputación a la mierda con este conflicto.
> 
> Como se hunda el ejercito Ucro, Yago está acabado. Va a tener trolls de forma permanente en todos sus videos machacándolo.
> 
> Este chico está acabado.



Que se joda por ser un otanico a sueldo .


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, tened cuidado, que es posible que "alguien" le interese que EEUU y Europa entren en recesión. Normalemente cuando los compradores de artículos entran en recesión, el siguiente que lo hace de forma irremediable es el vendedor, por tanto estas caídas de PIB de occidente al final terminan produciendo una ralentización del crecimiento del PIB y aumento del paro en China. Quizás es eso lo que busquen, desestabilizar a China en esta "guerra económica total".
> 
> En estas cosas de "estoy subido en tu chepa, tú meteras las narices en el agua antes que yo y yo sacaré las narices antes que tú cuando vuelvas a flote" tiene una trampa, y es que el que está debajo pueda mantener más tiempo la respiración.



Hay una diferencia aquí no estamos acostumbrados a penurias… Y otra cosa eso que dices es una tontería


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues con Ucrania estaban dispuestos a hacer una excepción.



Porque Ucrania es el ariete para atacar a Rusia, además para los otanicos no hay leyes, se lo pasan todo por los c.
Son puros delincuentes.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Este al principio iba de neutral y objetivo pero como ha asomado la colita de ratita, vaya forma de llorar en el video.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues sus seguidores lo alaban como a un Dios. Flipante.


----------



## Ultimate (19 May 2022)

Ya conoceremos el precio


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Se reporta un bombardeo ukronazi a áreas residenciales en la localidad rusa de Tetkino., Región de Kursk, hay un civil muerto.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


>



Ya le han dado lo que pedía a Cerdogan ?


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> No podrán comprar coca cola. Pero China les sigue vendiendo.
> No tendrán IPhone, sólo Huawei
> Tendrán coches chinos, teles chinas y pantalones Adidas falsificados (la sanción que más van a sufrir)
> Básicamente también en eso salimos perdiendo nosotros



Ningún dirigente occidental tiene la honestidad intelectual de reconocer que la estrategia de hambrear Rusia, que es de lo que iba la cosa, ha fracasado. Por supuesto prefieren seguir haciendo daño a los ciudadanos europeos antes que reconocer el fracaso.


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Ya conoceremos el precio



Ya os lo dije hace varias páginas, que no vetarían. Menudo zorro viejo y astuto es Erdogan.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)

Podrán hacer todas las pajas mentales y propaganda que sea, pero la realidad se impone: guerra estancada, dolor sin avances destacables y retrocesos significativos. Derrota rusa, lamentable impotencia que deriva de una criminal inactividad inicial de esta operación.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Rendición y evacuación


Roto el bloqueo, abiertos los canales de comunicación e iniciado el proceso, la evacuación de los soldados ucranianos que durante semanas han permanecido en la acería Azovstal sitiados por las fuer…




slavyangrad.es











Rendición y evacuación


19/05/2022


Roto el bloqueo, abiertos los canales de comunicación e iniciado el proceso, la evacuación de los soldados ucranianos que durante semanas han permanecido en la acería Azovstal sitiados por las fuerzas rusas y de la República Popular de Donetsk se ha acelerado en las últimas horas. Lo que en un principio pudo parecer únicamente la evacuación de combatientes heridos de gravedad -es así como Ucrania quiso presentarlo y como se reflejó durante las primeras horas en la prensa occidental- era en realidad la rendición final de esos más de 2000 miembros del Ejército Ucraniano, el regimiento Azov, la Guardia de Fronteras y la Policía. El lunes por la noche, horas después de que fuera el comandante del regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, quien anunciara que la _misión_ _de la guarnición de Mariupol se había completado_, Volodymyr Zelensky anunciaba en un breve vídeo publicado en las redes sociales la evacuación. Ucrania había tardado prácticamente doce horas en lograr determinar cuál sería el discurso que presentaría ante los medios para justificar el final de la presencia militar ucraniana en Mariupol, y con ello en toda la costa del mar de Azov.

El martes por la mañana, cuando las imágenes tomadas sobre el terreno -fundamentalmente por la prensa rusa, pero también por la agencia Reuters- mostraban el traslado de soldados tanto heridos como sanos, la prensa occidental en pleno anunciaba que Ucrania evacúa a los _defensores de Azovstal_. A ello se añadían los titulares que señalaban que Ucrania _daba por concluida _la misión en Mariupol, un intento de otorgar un papel activo en la toma de una decisión que se ha precipitado, no por una misión cumplida sino por la falta de agua potable, alimentos y medicamentos para los soldados, sitiados y sin posibilidad de recibir suministros.

En las primeras horas, los medios ucranianos más cercanos al Gobierno, como el _Kyiv Independent_, especialmente sus periodistas más conocidos, negaban abiertamente que se hubiera producido una rendición. El relato ucraniano, repetido por la prensa sin poner en duda la versión, pasa por alegar un acuerdo de intercambio de los soldados sitiados en Azovstal, los _defensores de Mariupol_ (pese a que hace semanas que su capacidad de defensa se limitaba a la protección que les suministraba la fábricas de diseño y construcción soviética) por soldados rusos capturados por Ucrania.

El objetivo de Ucrania era, según explicó Zelensky, salvar las vidas de los “héroes de Ucrania”. Como había afirmado horas antes Prokopenko -él sí, oficialmente Héroe de Ucrania- Kiev ha recibido armas de sus socios occidentales, pero precisa de los militares para utilizarlas. Algunos medios de comunicación, como el español _La Vanguardia_, por ejemplo, han seguido tan al pie de la letra la narrativa de Kiev que han calificado la _evacuación_ de _victoria moral de Ucrania_.

El discurso oficial de Ucrania, y es significativo que fuera Prokopenko y no Zelensky quien lo marcara inicialmente, pasa ahora por alegar que la _resistencia_ de Azovstal ha supuesto un punto de inflexión en la guerra, ya que, según afirmó Oleskiy Arestovich, ha impedido a las tropas rusas capturar la ciudad de Zaporozhie. Poco importa que gran parte del contingente de Mariupol fuera trasladado hace prácticamente un mes, cuando terminó realmente la batalla, y que fueran enviadas, no hacia Zaporozhie, objetivo que no se encuentra entre las prioridades actualmente, sino a la zona de Popasnaya, Lisichansk y Severodonetsk en Lugansk o Avdeevka en Donetsk.

Con el apoyo de la prensa, Ucrania intenta oscurecer la realidad de la rendición -sea incondicional como afirmó Dmitry Polyansky en la ONU o pactada en vistas de un intercambio de prisioneros-, realizada exactamente en los términos planteados hace semanas por Vladimir Putin: no ha habido un corredor humanitario que dejara marchar a los soldados o una _extracción a un tercer país_ como exigía Ucrania (aunque las autoridades de Kiev buscan que la negociación, por mediación de países como Turquía, se encamine en esa dirección). En lugar de eso, los soldados ucranianos, desarmados y cacheados por soldados rusos, han tenido que atravesar un corredor para subirse a autobuses marcados con una Z, símbolo de la _operación militar especial_ rusa, para ser trasladados a territorio controlado por la RPD. En las primeras horas, los soldados heridos han sido trasladados al hospital de Novoazovsk, mientras que el resto ha sido trasladado a Elenovka, hasta hace unas semanas frontera entre el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk y Ucrania o, según la BBC, a Rostov y Taganrog en Rusia.

A pesar de ello, y de las imágenes que lo prueban, medios tan importantes como _The New York Times_ tardaron más de 24 horas en admitir que los soldados ucranianos son, _en la práctica, prisioneros de guerra_. Y pese a las evidencias, el segundo mensaje de Zelensky para referirse a la situación buscaba una vez más dar un papel activo a Ucrania en una cuestión en la que se encuentra a merced de la decisión de las autoridades rusas, que serán quienes decidan qué soldados pueden ser intercambiados y si en esas listas pueden ser incluidos los miembros del regimiento Azov, prohibido en Rusia y considerado neonazi (como lo fuera también en algún momento de los últimos ocho años en otros países como Japón o Estados Unidos). En su breve mensaje del martes por la noche, Zelensky llegó a afirmar que la _operación_ está siendo liderada por los militares y la inteligencia ucraniana.

Con escasas comparecencias de oficiales ucranianos habitualmente mucho más habladores, Ucrania ha optado por mantener al máximo el silencio, no solo para no perjudicar el relato informativo, sino para no dañar su posición en la negociación por el intercambio enfadando a Rusia. Kiev es consciente de su situación de debilidad. Ha comenzado ya un debate social y político en Rusia sobre si el país debe siquiera plantearse el intercambio de soldados (no heridos) del regimiento Azov. Esa postura se ha mostrado ya en la Duma y a ella se han sumado figuras importantes como el líder de Crimea Sergey Aksionov. La delicada postura de Ucrania en este asunto se debe, además, a la desproporción en el número de prisioneros de guerra. Tan solo en Mariupol, se han entregado a las tropas rusas casi 1500 soldados de la 36ª Brigada además de los más de 2000 sitiados en Azovstal. Aunque Ucrania no ha dado cifras concretas sobre el número de soldados rusos y de las Repúblicas Populares en su poder, se conoce que la cifra es muy inferior a la cantidad de soldados ucranianos en manos de Rusia, la RPD y la RPL.

Al margen de posibles negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú, el proceso de rendición y evacuación de los solados de Azovstal continúa. La tarde del miércoles, las autoridades rusas y de la RPD informaban de que se habían entregado ya 969 soldados, 80 de ellos heridos, 55 de ellos de gravedad. Al final de la jornada, Alexander Jodakovsky, comandante del batallón Vostok, afirmó que 785 soldados se habían entregado el miércoles, por lo que el proceso continúa y se está acelerando. Jodakovsky precisó también que, antes de abandonar el recinto, los soldados destruyen sus teléfonos, tablets y ordenadores portátiles. Conscientes del diferente estatus que para Rusia y la RPD tiene el regimiento Azov, los soldados se retiran también esas insignias.

La lucha en Azovstal, que como afirmó ayer Denis Pushilin no será reconstruida, ha terminado, aunque aún no ha terminado la evacuación. El líder de la RPD explicó también que entre ese primer millar de soldados evacuados no se encontraba ningún oficial de alto rango, ni Denis Prokopenko, ni Svyatoslav Palamar ni Serhiy Volina habían emergido de momento del subsuelo de la acería propiedad de Rinat Ajmetov. Aunque aún por confirmar, el corresponsal de _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ Dmitry Steshin, que se encuentra sobre el terreno, afirmó que Svyatoslav Palamar, _Kalina_, podría haberse entregado al batallón Vostok la noche del miércoles. En cualquier caso, el proceso de rendición y evacuación continuará hoy y, si las cifras de alrededor de 2000 soldados eran correctas, debería finalizar a lo largo del jueves.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Soldados ucranios se encuentran una pieza de artillería cubierta de maleza en el campo y empiezan a disparar con él. Haver si un día se encuentran un ICBM con sus cabezas nucleares



Vaya

Se encuentran un obus americano m777 por casualidad en el bosque

.....

Sobran las palabras


----------



## Ultimate (19 May 2022)

*Si Suecia y Finlandia no pueden entrar en la OTAN entonces Ucrania tampoco entrará. Porque todos los países tienen que ponerse de acuerdo y algunos favorecen a Rusia.
En 2008, Alemania había vetado el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN.

El Presidente de Croacia dará instrucciones al embajador de la OTAN de Croacia, Mario Nobilo, para que vote en contra de la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia. Hay muchos miembros de alto rango del Parlamento (incluidos el Primer Ministro y el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores) que no adoptan las posiciones del Presidente*


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante, desconocía absolutamente esta info.



hay overbooking de guns and pepinos


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Esto parece ya lo de los payasos del coche
> 
> Russian workers car



oye sabéis si en el programa de la MTV han tuneado algún T80 ruso?


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Incongruencia conceptual:

Si occidente vende que quiere la paz, ¿Porqué envía armas de guerra a Ucrania?

Debe quedar claro que *Occidente aboga por la guerra, eso sí, quiere que gane Ucrania.*

Nada de paz y todo happy, no, no, occidente quiere guerra y que los muertos los pongan los ucranianos.

Esto lo entendemos todos, pero los globalistas no lo interiorizan, los globalistas no asumen que son pro guerra.


----------



## chemarin (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Sintiéndolo mucho, he acabado aplicando el ignore a algunos conforeros que siguen dando bola contínuamente a los trolls y justificándoles el sueldo.
> 
> No es nada personal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061942



Bien hecho, me resulta muy sospechosa la gente que "dialoga" tanto con sus "contrarios", a mí no me gusta hablar con gente con la que discrepo profundamente. Todos esos que no paran de citar a rejon (al asteriscos o a cualquiera de los otanistas) cabría preguntarse si es que una parte de ellos no están encantados con la mierda que publica.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> No os metáis con el chiquillo, que para uno en Occidente que no miente…
> 
> El facepalm general se ha debido oír hasta en Australia, ge santa…
> 
> ...



la cuestión clave es si reciclan correctamente y hacen una destrucción de armas ecológica y reciclaje optimo, como los agricultores esos que destruyen cosechas de girasol y tal mode antonio y tal


----------



## No al NOM (19 May 2022)

9:00 meada mirando siempre a UK

Y Puta Ukraine


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es correcto lo que dices. Parte del superavit es por el aumento en los precios de gas, petróleo y trigo... y parte porque no pueden importar.
> 
> De todos modos, a la par de cosas esenciales (que pueden estar faltando) recordemos que en la cuenta hay "maravillas" como *la transferencia de utilidades de McDonald o Zara o Netflix,* y la importación de *iphones y motocicletas BMW*.



y el dulce de leche el mate los alfajores etc.. disparados de precio


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

t


Nico dijo:


> Ahora cobra, antes los hacía por hobby.



todos estos payasos

yago

llatzer

historiaa belicas...

etc han cambiado el discurso.. no dicen la verdad solo monetizar los videos.. llatzer en twitch se estaba sacando 120.000 euros mes con los videos pero los de twitch han cambiado la monetizacion y le han jodido y ahora se abre en youtube un canal... antes wueria que todo el mundo viera su mierda solo en twitch... viven de esto.. no hacen mas

todos dicen lo que la.masa quiere oir no la verdad ... necesitan likes y subscripciones si quieren pillar los.100.000 euros mensuales


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya os lo dije hace varias páginas, que no vetarían. Menudo zorro viejo y astuto es Erdogan.




les abren la ue.. turcos y ucranianas ... va a quedar una UE preciosa de paguitas... hay que ir mirando sitios lejanoa.. esto colapsa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 May 2022)

*El comandante adjunto de "Azov" con el distintivo de llamada "Kalina" se rindió en Mariupol*
Hoy, 09:25
2

La epopeya con la rendición voluntaria de la guarnición de Mariupol del ejército ucraniano, atrincherada en la planta de Azovstal, a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD, probablemente esté a punto de completarse. En la noche del 18 de mayo, el comandante adjunto del regimiento Azov (una organización prohibida en Rusia) Svyatoslav "Kalina" Palamar abandonó la empresa. Así lo anunció el periodista ruso Dmitry Steshin en su canal de Telegram Russian Tarantas.


Kalina" dejó "Azovstal", dijo un luchador familiar. Anoche, alrededor de las 21:00. Por una extraña coincidencia, salí al pelotón de Luger: estos son los muchachos que están en el microdistrito. "Vostochny" pasó 17 días en un edificio de gran altura en completo cerco, y fueron abastecidos por un cable tendido entre las casas con la ayuda de un dron. Ahora están trabajando con Kalina. Estamos esperando la rueda de prensa final de Kalina.

- escribió a las 07:12 de la mañana del 19 de mayo, el comandante militar de la publicación Komsomolskaya Pravda.

En la noche del 18 de mayo, la jefa adjunta del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Anna Malyar, instó a los compatriotas a no tomar en serio las declaraciones rusas sobre Azov y a ser pacientes. Hizo hincapié en que el proceso es muy delicado y cualquier información que la parte ucraniana haga pública podría dañar este caso (el intercambio de prisioneros de guerra).

Entiendo que todos quieren saber al menos alguna información, pero la operación de rescate está en marcha. Este es el primero. En segundo lugar, las negociaciones están en marcha, porque la operación de rescate en sí tiene varias etapas complejas.

- dijo el Viceministro de Defensa.

Les recordamos que el 16 de mayo comenzó la rendición voluntaria a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD de los militares ucranianos de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol: militantes del regimiento de Azov, así como personal militar de la Brigada 12 de la NSU, Brigada 36, guardias fronterizos locales, policías y miembros de la defensa. El 17 de mayo aparecieron en la Web imágenes de Taganrog, que mostraban cómo una columna de furgonetas del Servicio Penitenciario Federal de Rusia transitaba por una de las calles de la ciudad, transportando probablemente a soldados ucranianos rendidos. Se sabe que ya se han rendido unos 1000 agentes de seguridad. Al mismo tiempo, la parte ucraniana afirmó que había aproximadamente 2.000 militares en Azovstal. El estado real de las cosas se conocerá en un futuro próximo.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cuando son cifras tan escandalosas, se entra en el terreno de la estadística y la despersonalización. Pero como hago de vez en cuando en estos hilos, meto un offtopis descarado para poner los pies en la tierra. Cada una de esas doscientasmil personas tenía, como la mayoría de los floreros, padres, amigos, primos, quizá hermanos y hasta hijos. Cada una de esas docsientasmil personas se levantaba para ir al curro, o para buscarlo, y en los ratos libres charlaba con sus amigos, jugaba a las cartas o bebía té, besaba a su mujer, a sus hijos.
> Y ahora ya no, todo eso que damos por hecho cada día, el dolor en la rodilla, el vecino tocahuevos, la alegría inesperada de un beso por sorpresa, la noticia de que a un amigo le han ascendido, el primo que acaba de tener un churumbel, el entrar cada día a burbuja a deprimirse un rato. Doscientos mil vacíos irremplazables.



de todos modos Putin el de verdad, no el forero baneado, es forero no?


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La guerra que justifique el colapso...ante las mentes programadas.



de esta solo nos salva una invasión extraterrestre y lo sabemos será en octubre


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (19 May 2022)

Resumen de ayer. Supongo que toma mucho de Yuri Podolyak, lo traduce y amplia un poco. A ver si tengo tiempo y me fijo bien en eso.

También tiene telegram y otras redes:


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *Si Suecia y Finlandia no pueden entrar en la OTAN entonces Ucrania tampoco entrará. Porque todos los países tienen que ponerse de acuerdo y algunos favorecen a Rusia.
> En 2008, Alemania había vetado el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN.
> 
> El Presidente de Croacia dará instrucciones al embajador de la OTAN de Croacia, Mario Nobilo, para que vote en contra de la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia. Hay muchos miembros de alto rango del Parlamento (incluidos el Primer Ministro y el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores) que no adoptan las posiciones del Presidente*



esta tendiendo una mano para el ay untamiento o algo


----------



## Octubrista (19 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ningún dirigente occidental tiene la honestidad intelectual de reconocer que la estrategia de hambrear Rusia, que es de lo que iba la cosa, ha fracasado. Por supuesto prefieren seguir haciendo daño a los ciudadanos europeos antes que reconocer el fracaso.



Es lo que tiene creerse el ombligo del mundo.
El mundo hoy, con China, La India, media América Latina, etc, hay mercado para exportar, importar, y cobrar por ese comercio.

Habrá carencias de algunos productos y manufacturados concretos, y algún problema con equipamientos de oligopolios (como en motores de aviación civil), pero en general, la vida sigue.

En cualquier momento, automotrices chinas fabricarán en Rusia los autos que dejaron de hacer los occidentales.

Un amigo regresó de un viaje de novios del sudeste asiático, y todo estaba lleno de turistas rusos, desde mochileros a los que ocupaban hoteles de 5 estrellas en Francia, Italia, España, NY, Miami, etc... la vida sigue.


----------



## xFuckoffx (19 May 2022)

Parece ser que CROACIA planea bloquear la entrada de SUECIA y FINLANDIA en la OTAN...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Parece ser que CROACIA planea bloquear la entrada de SUECIA y FINLANDIA en la OTAN...



Se sabe el motivo? Croacia es la punta de lanza de la OTAN en los Balcanes.


----------



## Octubrista (19 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Parece ser que CROACIA planea bloquear la entrada de SUECIA y FINLANDIA en la OTAN...



Los croatas ven que les van a montar escenarios bélicos en varios territorios con difíciles equilibrios con Bosnia y Serbia, y que los muertos y la pobreza la sufrirán ellos.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Incongruencia conceptual:
> 
> Si occidente vende que quiere la paz, ¿Porqué envía armas de guerra a Ucrania?
> 
> ...



de toa la puta vida sigue el dinero a ver donde van los pagos.


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> les abren la ue.. turcos y ucranianas ... va a quedar una UE preciosa de paguitas... hay que ir mirando sitios lejanoa.. esto colapsa



Si cuando el tema de los Sirias se llevo un pastizal por meterlos allí en campos de refugiados figurate por su apoyo a la UE en este tema ... Se mete en la UE y en el Euro y con todos los derechos y ni una condición ... Europa ya no puede dar marcha atrás y tiene que conseguir lo que buscaba.


----------



## xFuckoffx (19 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Se sabe el motivo? Croacia es la punta de lanza de la OTAN en los Balcanes.



Esto es de finales de Abril, yo creo que esto de la supuesta entrada de Finlandia y Suecia es un jodido teatro, porque es evidente que conocían las posiciones de Turquía y Croacia... otra cosa es que nos enteremos el resto ahora, pero ellos lo sabían seguro.

"Hasta que no se resuelva el tema de la ley electoral en Bosnia y Herzegovina, hasta que los estadounidenses, los ingleses, los alemanes, si pueden y quieren, obliguen [a los funcionarios bosnios] a cambiar la ley electoral en los próximos seis meses y dar a los croatas sus derechos fundamentales, el Sabor [Parlamento croata] no debe ratificar la adhesión de nadie a la OTAN", manifestó el mandatario en rueda de prensa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de todos modos Putin el de verdad, no el forero baneado, es forero no?



No debería decirlo, pero sí. O no, o tal vez. (un saludo a los amables agentes del FSB que postean por aquí)


----------



## McRotor (19 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya os lo dije hace varias páginas, que no vetarían. Menudo zorro viejo y astuto es Erdogan.




Erdogan como Presidente de España hubiera sacado en esta situación el riff y el sahara occidental...

Por mucho que nos joda los Turcos a diferencia de los Europeos aún votan por estafistas patriotas y no por vendidos vividores.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

La crisis alimentaria no puede resolverse sin la devolución de fertilizantes de la Federación Rusa y cereales de Ucrania al mercado mundial - Secretario General de la ONU, Guterresh.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Ya conoceremos el precio



Legalización de todo el petróleo y gas procedente de Siria, posiblemente desvío del gasoducto ucraniano o mordida del mismo. Libertad para quedarse con Chipre, Aegina, Creta y Mikonos.


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

Mientras tanto, hoy en las tropas rusas comenzaron a entrar en servicio los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-500 Prometéi 

El S-500 pertenece a los sistemas de nueva generación y representa un complejo universal de largo alcance horizontal y vertical, con un alto potencial de defensa antimisil y capacidad de interceptar no solo misiles balísticos, sino también objetivos aerodinámicos (aviones y helicópteros), misiles de crucero y armas hipersónicas en el espacio cercano.

• Su radio de detección de objetivos: 800 kilómetros
• Su radio de impacto de objetivos: 600 kilómetros
• Su cantidad de misiles: 2-4 unidades
• La velocidad máxima del objetivo: 7 km/segundo
• La altura máxima de ataque: 200 kilómetros

Por sus características, el S-500 supera considerablemente el actual sistema S-400 y a su competidor norteamericano Patriot Advanced Capability-3


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Se sabe el motivo? Croacia es la punta de lanza de la OTAN en los Balcanes.



Quiza no quiera tener "hombrecillos verdes" pro serbios...


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

La situación en los frentes en la noche del 18 de mayo.

Es el tercer día que asistimos a un cuadro inusualmente divertido: no hay espectáculo en la guerra más agradable que la rendición del enemigo. La capitulación de Azovstal continúa en Mariupol. Por la noche, nuestros camaradas volvieron a estar encantados: otros 785 militantes se rindieron. En total, junto con los lotes anteriores, unas 1750 personas salieron de la fábrica . Se desconoce cuántos militantes más se esconden en las madrigueras y los búnkeres. En el momento del inicio de la entrega se hablaba de 2000-2500 personas, pero no hay información exacta. Un momento interesante, los participantes en la liberación de Mariupol dicen que las fuerzas de los asaltantes siempre fueron una minoría y, a pesar de esto, ¡la ciudad fue tomada! Después de todo, es un hecho bien conocido que las fuerzas de asalto deberían tener una triple superioridad, y esto todavía es un derramamiento de sangre relativamente pequeño. Si los "defensores" no se escondieran en las casas a espaldas de los civiles, habría menos sangre aún. Bueno, si depusieran las armas inmediatamente, no habría sangre en absoluto. (Hola, y una profunda reverencia a Jersón y Melitopol). Y ahora, como resultado, ruinas, miles de muertos y una enorme cantidad de lisiados. Los "azovitas" heridos son llevados a Novoazovsk. Los prisioneros fueron enviados a Yelenovka, así como al centro de detención preventiva en Taganrog y Rostov (Rusia). El jefe de la RPD dijo que los criminales de guerra están esperando el juicio. Por cierto, hoy hay rendidos no solo en Mariupol, sino también en otras partes del frente, por ejemplo, 28 combatientes se rindieron en el frente de Lugansk. ¡Por lo que les felicitamos sinceramente! ¡Sigan así chicos!

⚔ En los frentes, hoy nuevamente no tenemos mucha información. Repasemos los puntos principales.

◽ En el norte de Jarkov, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están de hacer trucos sucios en nuestra retaguardia. Hay intentos de cruzar Seversky Donets, solo los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento logran cruzar, pero el enemigo no logra establecer un punto de apoyo para la transferencia de grandes fuerzas. Hay movimiento cerca de la frontera, informan que han empezado a ahuyentar a los ucros. También hubo información de que nuestra artillería trabajaba muy de cerca allí. En general, este frente comienza a parecerse a la frontera entre Nikolaev y Jersón: los nuestros se sientan a la defensiva y "lanzan" artillería. Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania intentan contraatacar, pero acaba rápido.

◽En el Frente Izyum, continúan las tácticas de la “apisonadora de asfalto”, el movimiento parece no ser rápido, pero sí muy bien organizado. En el área de Liman, comienzan a tratar de conducir al enemigo a una "bolsa", casi se ha formado un cerco operativo. Veamos si los nuestros pueden terminar esta "finta con las orejas", o las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retirarán antes.

◽Volvemos a tener avances en la RPL. Los nuestros están asaltando a Severodonetsk. Las tropas de Popasnaya han avanzado hacia Artemovsk y están luchando en el área de Pilipchatino. El pueblo de Druzhba fue liberado. Al norte de Popasnaya, las tropas están rodeando el área fortificada de Gorskoe-Zolotoe a través de Kamyshevaja y están luchando por Vrubovka, que, según algunos informes, ya ha sido tomada.

◽En la parte de Donetsk, la línea del frente no ha cambiado. Pero los chicos de allí trabajan con precisión. Como en toda la parte sur de la línea del frente, las batallas posicionales y los duelos de artillería están por todas partes. La parte ucraniana informa que nuestras tropas, desde Jerson hasta Ugledar, comenzaron a atrincherarse seriamente y a ponerse a la defensiva, lo cual es lógico, dada la ofensiva en otras direcciones. Después de todo, es allí donde se concentran las fuerzas principales.


----------



## porconsiguiente (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Incongruencia conceptual:
> 
> Si occidente vende que quiere la paz, ¿Porqué envía armas de guerra a Ucrania?
> 
> ...


----------



## xFuckoffx (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



HEROE


----------



## pirivi-parava (19 May 2022)

*El subcomandante del batallón Azov se rinde*

según El Mundo

El comandante adjunto del regimiento de Azov, *Svyatoslav Palamar*, apodado *Kalina*, abandonó la acería de Azovstal y se ha rendido, según ha anunciado el comandante militar Dmitry Steshin, informa el _Corriere de la Sera_. "Kalina salió de Azovstal a las 9 de la noche de ayer", dijo.

Mientras tanto, representantes de la Cruz Roja visitaron la prisión de Olenivka (en la llamada República de Donetsk) donde se encuentran detenidos los soldados ucranianos de Azovstal.


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La crisis alimentaria no puede resolverse sin la devolución de fertilizantes de la Federación Rusa y cereales de Ucrania al mercado mundial - Secretario General de la ONU, Guterresh.



Un pequeño problema puede ser que ya hay una gran parte de la cosecha que no se va poder llevar al mercado ... Alrededor del 25 % de la cosecha de Ucrania no irá al mercado porque se esta produciendo en la zona de combate y la cosecha rusa también tiene limitación de exportación ... Respecto a los fertilizantes que vamos a decir a estas alturas. Si lo americanos libraron a los fertilizantes de las sanciones y sin embargo dejaron de comprar petroleo ruso pues será por algo. Me parece que a Biden le han asesorado de las consecuencias económicas dos becarios de Arthur Andersen con un powerpoint donde salía una foto de muchas rusas haciendo la calle frente a la Casa Blanca y se puso palote y dijo adelante con ello.


----------



## JAG63 (19 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2022)

EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO : 

La mejor victoria es vencer sin combatir.

Eso nos dice Sun Tzu 

y esa es la distinción entre el hombre prudente y el ignorante.


----------



## JAG63 (19 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

Putin dijo hace unos días que haría público el plan que tenían preparado Estados Unidos y la UE para reducir la población con agentes bioquímicos.
También declaró: "No soy yo quien lo dirá", sino los científicos que se escondían en Azovstal y que ahora están en Moscú.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".



El puto subconsciente ... En manos de quien estamos???


----------



## zogu (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".




que asco de personaje, encima los que están alli le rien "la gracia"


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mientras tanto, hoy en las tropas rusas comenzaron a entrar en servicio los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-500 Prometéi
> 
> El S-500 pertenece a los sistemas de nueva generación y representa un complejo universal de largo alcance horizontal y vertical, con un alto potencial de defensa antimisil y capacidad de interceptar no solo misiles balísticos, sino también objetivos aerodinámicos (aviones y helicópteros), misiles de crucero y armas hipersónicas en el espacio cercano.
> 
> ...



El S400 ya es lo mejor cito en defensa antiaérea. 
Hace un año leí a un militar Yankee que no se explicaba como los rusos habían avanzado tanto con un presupuesto tan bajo. 
-sistemas antiaéreos
-drones
-misiles hipersónicos (los USA aún no tienen) 
-actualizaciones de cazas
-sistemas antidrones y the jamming

Las redes de su contratación de la industria occidental encarecen el producto una barbaridad. Además la sobre ingeniería los hace complejos de reparar. 

Por eso cuando nos reímos de que los tanques rusos son lavadoras, nos olvidamos que la reparabilidad es importantísima.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El puto subconsciente ... En manos de quien estamos???



De alguien que sigue sin poder dormir bien por las noches en este caso


----------



## Honkler (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".



Por una vez que dice la verdad…


----------



## Labrador (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".





s2


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El S400 ya es lo mejor cito en defensa antiaérea.
> Hace un año leí a un militar Yankee que no se explicaba como los rusos habían avanzado tanto con un presupuesto tan bajo.
> -sistemas antiaéreos
> -drones
> ...



Ese es un detalle muy importante, la sobre ingeniería. Los rusos siempre han pensando que el armamento de la OTAN es muy avanzado, pero al mismo tiempo muy delicado. Y en una guerra total eso puede ser una desventaja porque las condiciones nunca son las ideales. No puedes repararlo con lo que tengas a mano, la curva de aprendizaje es muy elevada, etc.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Podrán hacer todas las pajas mentales y propaganda que sea, pero la realidad se impone: guerra estancada, dolor sin avances destacables y retrocesos significativos. Derrota rusa, lamentable impotencia que deriva de una criminal inactividad inicial de esta operación.



Sin acritú, amigo Lacano.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese es un detalle muy importante, la sobre ingeniería. Los rusos siempre han pensando que el armamento de la OTAN es muy avanzado, pero al mismo tiempo muy delicado. Y en una guerra total eso puede ser una desventaja porque las condiciones nunca son las ideales. No puedes repararlo con lo que tengas a mano, la curva de aprendizaje es muy elevada, etc.



Pero eso no es casual. La sobreingeniería se paga, la curva de aprendizaje implica cursos, clases y expertos formando tropas... o sea, contratos, los equipos delicados deben ser guardados en sitios especiales o recipientes especiales que también significan contratos... 

Antiguamente los liberales decían de liberalizarlo todo... excepto el ejército. El problema es cuando la defensa también entra dentro de la lógica capitalista, y peor todavía, de la lógica capitalista financiera. O sea, sólo importan las cifras, sin dar valor alguno a qué representan esas cifras. 

Cuando los ejércitos subcontratan para cubrir sus necesidades dentro de operaciones militares... estás creando el caldo de cultivo perfecto para la corrupción. Ya lo decía nuestro exembajador favorito en su largo -e inexcusable- conferencia: las mayores empresas de EEUU están relacionadas con los Think Tanks por medio de sus propios directivos... esos mismos Think Tanks que generan la política exterior y de guerra...

En España pasa lo mismo a una escala muchísimo más cutre.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

Al ignore por incapacitado intelectual a:
Se vienen cositas


----------



## Azrael_II (19 May 2022)




----------



## Egam (19 May 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


>



"Там, где прошёл "хохол" - еврею делать нечего"
que viene a ser : Por donde pasa el ucraniano, no queda nada para el judío.


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

rusia caba de lanzar un satelite militar con armas laser

estaba prohibido pero como ahora ya da igual...

su objetivo es la destruccion de equipamiento pesado ukro...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 May 2022)

Y aquí está el negocio de Turquía....yalodecíayoooo.

@Harman pero turquía no va a dejar de lado a Rusia, quiere que sigan construyendo sus centrales nucleares con tecnología rusa la barras de combustión son diferentes a las usanas y necesitan una infraestructura diferente.


Inicialmente, no se informaron requisitos especiales de Ankara, pero pronto la respetada agencia de información y análisis Bloomberg, citando sus propias fuentes, habló sobre la "lista de deseos" del presidente turco, de la cual había una gran cantidad:

Turquía quiere ser reintroducida en el programa de aviones F-35 F-35, del cual fue excluida después de que compró los sistemas de defensa antimisiles S-400 de Rusia. <...> Además, Turquía quiere que EE. UU. levante las sanciones por su posesión de misiles S-400.
Turquía también quiere que Suecia y Finlandia condenen públicamente al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán, eliminen sus restricciones al suministro de armas, cuyo motivo fue la operación especial turca para "des-kurdizar" el norte de Siria. Y Ankara también quiere comprar varias docenas de cazas F-16 estadounidenses adicionales y kits para la modernización de su fuerza aérea que ya está en servicio. Como puede ver, los intereses turcos en las negociaciones con socios en el bloque de la OTAN y los candidatos para unirse giran principalmente en torno a las armas y la seguridad nacional. ¿Qué de esto se puede hacer realmente, y no es más fácil para la Alianza del Atlántico Norte sacar realmente al "sultán" obstinado?

No, no es más fácil. Debido a su posición geográfica, que bloquea de forma segura la salida de Rusia del Mar Negro al Mar Mediterráneo, Turquía es extremadamente importante para los Estados Unidos y el bloque de la OTAN en su conjunto. Por lo tanto, es muy probable que finalmente se satisfagan las principales demandas de Ankara.

En términos de demandas políticas , Suecia y Finlandia pueden aceptar los deseos del presidente Erdogan y cerrar desafiantemente en su territorio cualquier fundación afiliada al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán. Es poco probable que Estocolmo y Helsinki reconozcan a esta organización como organización terrorista y extraditen a sus miembros. El mayor avance es posible en el campo de la entrega de armas estadounidenses.

Recuerde que Turquía es un socio de larga data de los Estados Unidos en dos programas de construcción de aviones a la vez. En particular, el caza estadounidense F-16 de cuarta generación se ensambla allí bajo licencia. Los turcos también desarrollaron su propio proyecto para actualizar el F-16 Block 30 a la versión OZGUR. Además, Ankara es socio de Estados Unidos en el programa para desarrollar el caza F-35 de quinta generación. O más bien, lo fue, ya que fue expulsado desafiante de allí después de la compra de los sistemas de defensa aérea S-400 de fabricación rusa. A pesar de ello, Turquía sigue siendo fabricante de unos mil componentes y piezas para el F-35 en la división internacional del trabajo.

Y así, el "sultán" decidió aprovechar la oportunidad para jugar la situación a su favor. A cambio de aceptar la expansión del bloque de la OTAN, Turquía bien puede esperar recibir combatientes estadounidenses. El fortalecimiento de la Fuerza Aérea y la Armada de Turquía en el contexto de una confrontación indirecta entre Rusia y la Alianza del Atlántico Norte en el territorio de Ucrania solo le hará el juego a Washington.

El caso es que Ankara, que cayó bajo sanciones por la compra del sistema de defensa aérea S-400, se quedó sin ala aérea para sus portaaviones, con los que contaba mucho. Turquía construyó y lanzó de forma independiente su primer buque de desembarco universal TCG Anadolu (L-400) con un desplazamiento total de más de 27.000 toneladas. Esta UDC repite constructivamente la española Juan Carlos I (L-61), así como las australianas Canberra y Adelaide, construidas según el mismo proyecto, junto a la americana Wasp. El hecho de que los turcos pretendieran utilizar este barco más grande de su flota como portaaviones ligero se evidencia por el hecho de que originalmente se dispuso un trampolín de despegue en su proa.

El ala aérea TCG Anadolu sería de 12 cazas F-35B de despegue corto y aterrizaje vertical, así como 12 helicópteros. Al mismo tiempo, Ankara planea repetir el segundo UDC similar llamado TCG Trakya. Pero esto no fue suficiente para el "sultán" Erdogan, y recientemente anunció que Turquía pronto establecería y construiría su primer portaaviones de pleno derecho. Los portaaviones británicos de la clase Queen Elizabeth se pueden utilizar como prototipo si Londres proporciona a Ankara la documentación técnica . Y él, muy probablemente, lo proporcionará para fortalecer a Turquía en las regiones del Mar Negro y el Mediterráneo para contener a Rusia.

El problema con toda esta prometedora flota de portaaviones turcos fue que los estadounidenses, por sus sanciones, lo privaron de su principal: su caza F-35B basado en portaaviones, que puede basarse en el UDC y portaaviones del tipo Queen Elizabeth. . Ankara trató de salir de la situación reemplazando el avión con drones basados en portaaviones. Pero es bastante obvio que un luchador es mejor y más versátil que un UAV. Y entonces, el presidente Erdogan planteó la cuestión del regreso de Turquía al programa F-35.

¿Estados Unidos le venderá cazas F-35B basados en portaaviones y, al mismo tiempo, F-16? La probabilidad de esto tiende al 100%, así como el hecho de que el Reino Unido ayudará a los turcos en la construcción de una flota de portaaviones. Después de la caída del régimen de Kiev, los anglosajones necesitarán un nuevo "carnero" regional contra Rusia.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

AZ OSINT

_La primera ministra Sanna Marin dijo que la cuestión del despliegue de bases o armas nucleares en el país tras su adhesión a la OTAN no está en la agenda‼
La tercera guerra mundial nuclear se evita por ahora_✅.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

_Representantes de la Cruz Roja y de Ucrania visitaron una de las colonias penales donde se encuentran los militantes que se rindieron de la planta de Azovstal.

LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN OCCIDENTALES NO MOSTRARÁN LO BIEN QUE SE TRATA A LOS PRISIONEROS DE "AZOVSTAL"_


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 May 2022)

Se puede leer por ahí que pronto se publicará abundante información sobre el hipotético programa de desarrollo de armamamento químico-biológico llevado a cabo en Ucrania durante estos últimos años con financiación, supervisión y mano de obra yankee. Veremos.

Por cierto, lo del "lapsus" de Bush Jr. es alucinante. Gentuza.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

_Está en el centro de detención preventiva Elenovka esperando la "filtración" actualmente...
Lo más probable es que el francotirador de "Azov", que será juzgado por crímenes de guerra de disparar a los civiles ...

_


----------



## raptors (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> _La primera ministra Sanna Marin dijo que la cuestión del despliegue de bases o armas nucleares en el país tras su adhesión a la OTAN no está en la agenda‼
> La tercera guerra mundial nuclear se evita por ahora_✅.




*El problema no es si ponen o no las armas...* sino que ya estando dentro de la OTAN, se buscan cualquier pretexto imbécil... y las ponen...


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mientras tanto, hoy en las tropas rusas comenzaron a entrar en servicio los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-500 Prometéi
> 
> El S-500 pertenece a los sistemas de nueva generación y representa un complejo universal de largo alcance horizontal y vertical, con un alto potencial de defensa antimisil y capacidad de interceptar no solo misiles balísticos, sino también objetivos aerodinámicos (aviones y helicópteros), misiles de crucero y armas hipersónicas en el espacio cercano.
> 
> ...



Sobre S-400, S-500 etc

Una pregunta de un ignorante :

¿Como pueden tener ese alcance?

No me refiero a los misiles sino a los rádares, entiendo que debido a la curvatura de la tierra cuanto más te alejas del radar mayor es la "zona de sombra" que queda volando a baja altura no?

No es por eso que se inventaron los AWACS?

Como resuelven este problema? Se apoyan en aviones o así? en satélites?

Me refiero a esto :


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Alguien me puede pasar el pdf del modelo de solicitud de novia del FSB por servicios foriles a la Rodina


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese es un detalle muy importante, la sobre ingeniería. Los rusos siempre han pensando que el armamento de la OTAN es muy avanzado, pero al mismo tiempo muy delicado. Y en una guerra total eso puede ser una desventaja porque las condiciones nunca son las ideales. No puedes repararlo con lo que tengas a mano, la curva de aprendizaje es muy elevada, etc.



cierto para ejemplo certero las primeras series del M16 en vietnan eran superproblematicas.

y entonces tenian este rifle

https://www.ecured.cu/M14


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Va a mandar su reputación a la mierda con este conflicto.
> 
> Como se hunda el ejercito Ucro, Yago está acabado. Va a tener trolls de forma permanente en todos sus videos machacándolo.
> 
> Este chico está acabado.



Una mancha imborrable.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas. 
El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.

Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.


----------



## torque_200bc (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sobre S-400, S-500 etc
> 
> Una pregunta de un ignorante :
> 
> ...



Alcance tienen, lo que pasa es que obviamente un avion que vuele debajo de la linea de horizonte esta a salvo del s400. La idea aqui es que si el s400 esta en segunda o tercera linea, el SEAD enemigo que lo quiera tumbar va a tener que acercarse mucho dentro de territorio enemigo en baja cota hasta tenerlo al alcance; en ese intervalo es vulnerable a otro tipo de SAM o AA, particularmente infrarojos de corto alcance pero mas dificiles de detectar, como el Pantsir. Aparte tambien te sirve para objetivos estratosfericos, como un B52 o incluso un satélite llegado el caso. El AWACS es otro concepto que no se basa en el ocultamiento y la sorpresa, es menos una defensa y mas un mecanismo para conseguir la supremacía aérea de manera ofensiva. 

Obviamente todo esto era valido antes de la entrada en servicio de drones kamikaze, que masacran al SAM de baja cota y entiendo reducen el valor operativo de sistemas de larguisimo alcance como el s400/s500.


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> _La primera ministra Sanna Marin dijo que la cuestión del despliegue de bases o armas nucleares en el país tras su adhesión a la OTAN no está en la agenda‼
> La tercera guerra mundial nuclear se evita por ahora_✅.



Lo mismo decía Isidoro.


----------



## Mabuse (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



Hace unas semanas afirmaban sin rubor que Rusia se había quedado sin misiles y bombas guiadas y por eso estaban haciendo "carpet bombing" sobre hospitales y guarderías.


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

Bruselas prorrogará de forma inminente la suspensión de las reglas de déficit y deuda un año más


La UE gana tiempo ante el lento avance de la revisión del Pacto de Estabilidad y Crecimiento y da aire a los países más endeudados ante el empeoramiento de la situación económica por la guerra y la inflación




elpais.com





Y más allá... No veo como se va a reducir deuda en los próximos años a menos que se quiera que estalle todo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Se pensaba que los rusos disparan a "asustar"? A ver si van a tener razón los que dicen que los occidentales nos hemos vuelto gilipollas.



No lo dudes, no tienes más que salir a la calle. Todo son derechos, no hay obligaciones, ni respeto, ni solidaridad, ni empatía...lo que llamamos occidente está herido de muerte. Sólo oír a algunos decir que podemos derrotar a Rusia, me entra el descojone de risa. La ignorancia es muy atrevida y la estupidez puede llegar a ser infinita.


----------



## ussser (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué mundo loco de mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que sea un lapsus, ha puesto los huevos encima de la mesa, esta gente es intocable y así se comporta.


----------



## Ramonmo (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sobre S-400, S-500 etc
> 
> Una pregunta de un ignorante :
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que esos radares buscan objetivos en el cielo, no sobre el terreno.

Edito: ya te lo ha explicado mejor *@torque_200bc*


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sobre S-400, S-500 etc
> 
> Una pregunta de un ignorante :
> 
> ...



Hola, 
Los aviones vuelan, no se arrastran por el suelo.

Más que pregunta de ignorante, diría que es pregunta de retrasado.


----------



## McNulty (19 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Se puede leer por ahí que pronto se publicará abundante información sobre el hipotético programa de desarrollo de armamamento químico-biológico llevado a cabo en Ucrania durante estos últimos años con financiación, supervisión y mano de obra yankee. Veremos.
> 
> Por cierto, lo del "lapsus" de Bush Jr. es alucinante. Gentuza.



Va a estar interesante eso. Tú has seguido de cerca todo esto de la guerra biológica durante estos 3 meses. Espero tu opinión-resumen cuando salga.


----------



## Ramonmo (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



Si armas laser las tienen ya hasta los turcos:






Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya | weapons defence industry military technology UK | analysis focus army defence military industry army


Turkey uses laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya




www.armyrecognition.com





Que Yaguete no sepa eso es grave.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



El Yago ese es como el Fernando Simón de la guerra, no da ni una pero allí está en todos los lados.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

Pero un gilipollas inmenso, pero no se porque siempre que le oigo me da la sensación como que no se cree lo que dice.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia caba de lanzar un satelite militar con armas laser
> 
> estaba prohibido pero como ahora ya da igual...
> 
> su objetivo es la destruccion de equipamiento pesado ukro...



Pon link, no me lo creo un laser que produzca efectos térmicos necesita una fuente de energía enorme y más si es un tanque o cañón, seria poner en orbital algo como la estación espacial internacional más un generador eléctrico a diésel o nuclear lo suficientemente potente., las placas solares no dan tanta energía.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Obviamente todo esto era valido antes de la entrada en servicio de drones kamikaze, que masacran al SAM de baja cota y entiendo reducen el valor operativo de sistemas de larguisimo alcance como el s400/s500.



Los drones son un elemento más que hay que tener en cuenta. Los drones-kamicaze de Israel han funcionado muy bien... contra los Pantsir sirios cuanto éstos se encontraban en modo reabastecimiento -esto es, sin "balas"-, pero eso no significa que los Pantsir fuesen malos, ni que los drones sean la panacea... significa que tienes que disponer de tus armas de tal forma que tengas en cuenta todo lo que pasa. Es una partida de ajedrez complejísima. Israel sabe jugar y tiene equipo, Siria apenas empieza a saber jugar y tiene mucho menos equipo.

Los AA ruskis han demostrado que son bastante buenos, tanto o mejores que los estadounidenses. No reconocerlono nos hace mejores occidentales, ni más guapos, ni más valientes. Despreciar la tecnología rusa es un error, igual que despreciar cualquier tipo de arma, porque en las manos adecuadas hasta un azadón puede ser un arma. 

Los S500 añaden un compenente "antisatélite" a la ecuación, porque tienen un techo de la re-ostia. Están pensados para enfrentar amenazas tipo misiles nucleares balísticos -y de otros tipos-. Pero un tipo con un viejo RPG puede destruir un S500 ¿eso significa que la tecnología del S500 no es buena? ¿O que un RPG es superior? El láser ruso puede ser destruído por un tipo con un martillo... ergo, el martillo es superior!!!!! (Perdón por la "boutade", pero es que me fastidia que mucha gente no comprenda que la tecnología no es nada si no hay un factor hum,ano detrás... uno de los últimos grandes genocidios del siglo XX fué realizado con algo tecnológicamente tan atrasado como una radio FM... y machetes. El mejor ordenador no sirve de nada si sólo lo vas a usar para jugar al buscaminas... o si no sabes ni encenderlo. Y la mejor y más sofisticada arma no sirve si no la usas en su contexto adecuado y con su apoyo adecuado... )

Esto nos ha llevado a pensar que un soldado es un oficinista supertecnificado, pero -como estamos viendo- un soldado debe ser mucho más. Importa su capacidad de resistencia, su moral, su capacidad de sufrimiento... y su capacidad de morir, de entregar su vida. Es difícil conceptualizar lo de "entregar tu vida" si piensas que te envía al frente Pedro Sánchez -o Feijoo, igual me da- para defender... ¿lo qué? ¿Qué somos? ¿En aras de qué pongo en peligro mi vida? ¿Sólo por un salario? ¿En qué me diferencia eso de un puto mercenario? Y ya hemos visto que los mercenarios, cuando las cosas vienen mal dadas, no son muy fiables...

Concluyo: lo único que de verdad importa no es el arma, sino la mano que la empuña... el hombre.


----------



## ATDTn (19 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Hola,
> Los aviones vuelan, no se arrastran por el suelo.
> 
> Más que pregunta de ignorante, diría que es pregunta de retrasado.



Alguien a quen respeto dijo que no hay preguntas estúpidas. Aunque yo no estoy de acuerdo, y tampoco en mi paciencia con los gilipollas.
Al ignore


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

Vuela a 100 mts sobre el suelo y verás lo cerca que puedes acercate a un radar antes de que te detecte si te esconde el horizonte

(2*0.010*6600)^0.5 `+ (2*0.1*6600)^ 0.5 ~ 47.8 kms

Si el radar tiene 10 mts de altura el horizonte te esconde hasta que estés a menos de 50 kms del radar volando a 100 mts de altura

Ala cuando aprendas geometría y matemáticas abres la boca

Al ignore por irrespetuso

Aquí no se toleran nazis ni faltones que además solo demuestran su ignorancia faltando


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia caba de lanzar un satelite militar con armas laser
> 
> estaba prohibido pero como ahora ya da igual...
> 
> su objetivo es la destruccion de equipamiento pesado ukro...


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pon link, no me lo creo un laser que produzca efectos térmicos necesita una fuente de energía enorme y más si es un tanque o cañón, seria poner en orbital algo como la estación espacial internacional más un generador eléctrico a diésel o nuclear lo suficientemente potente., las placas solares no dan tanta energía.



No obstante hemos visto fotos satélite de Ucrania "veladas" por algo desde tierra, con imágenes estilo franjas que no dejaban ver. Decían que habían sido "cegados" por láser ruskis.

charly015 habló varias veces de los láseres. Su uso en Rusia estaba destinado a la protección cercana -contra drones- de áreas muy sensibles -creo recordar que el polígono de lanzamiento de misiles, como los ruskis lo tienen desperdigado, usan láseres sobre plataformas móviles-. Esto implica disparos cercanos, igual a cientos o pocos miles de metros. El propio charly -de Análisis Militares, de sobra conocido en estos foros- comentaba un uso real de un láser ruso, para cortar y apagar una tubería de gas en un incendio imposible de apagar. Cortaron limpiamente el tubo de acero a un centenar de metros. Sí, la dispersión atmosférica lo hace "falible", pero a corta distancia, o para "cegar" un satélite a 100 Km, igual puede servir.

Edito para pegar un enlace: 








Uso real de un cañón LASER


LASERs y otras armas de energía dirigida A finales de Mayo del 2011 se produjo una emergencia en las instalaciones de GAZPROM en la Peníns...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (19 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Va a estar interesante eso. Tú has seguido de cerca todo esto de la guerra biológica durante estos 3 meses. Espero tu opinión-resumen cuando salga.




Veremos si sale algo y qué sale. Siempre me mantengo prudente, que el mundo es muy grande.

Saludos amigo McNulty!


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

Expresidente George W. Bush: “La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión de Irak totalmente injustificada y brutal. Me refiero a Ucrania”.


El segundo al mando de Azov, "Kalina", dejó Azovstal y se rindió anoche, -Dmitry Steshin.


#Severodonetsk - Las fuerzas #rusas capturaron la ciudad de Toshkivka después de un intenso bombardeo #ruso según lo indicado por #NASA FIRMS. Las tropas #ucranianas se retiraron a #Hirske, donde están construyendo líneas defensivas. Toshkivka es fundamental para el objetivo de #RUAF de rodear #Severodonetsk.


Hay informes locales de que hasta 1000 Ukr están atrapados en #Liman después de que sus compatriotas cercanos volaran la última presa y, por lo tanto, cortaran su ruta de escape.


Todos los oficiales de la OTAN capturados en Mariupol #Azovstal serán interrogados por los departamentos militares de contrainteligencia y M del FSB en un centro de detención preventiva en Rusia.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



Por ahora las que funcionan son las israelís, desconozco su efectividad, las USAnas son un chapuza no son practicas, sobre las rusas y su nuevo sistema no hay información, el anterior solo tenia como objetivo el cegar la parte óptica del dron o satélite.

De las israelís hay varios videos en YouTube, no los he visionado, pero si poneis "laser high powered weapon" os saldrán.
En USA la Lockheed Martin fabrica o tiene uno en prototipo, hay otro modelo fabricado por la Navy USAna para barcos que se sepa no hay ninguno en activo.

Rusia para esta armas siguió la estrategia de capacidad para cegar drones, satélites, aviones o cualquier tipo de sistema óptico y ahora ha pasado a los termales, USA e Israel han ido de principio a los termales.


----------



## pemebe (19 May 2022)

*Noticias Turcas HOY: *
*por DAILY SABAH *ANKARA MAY 19, 2022 - 12:17 PM GMT+3 

*Turquía mantendrá su postura ante el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, según declaró el jueves el presidente Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, después de que Ankara haya manifestado en varias ocasiones que espera garantías de seguridad.

Noticias Turcas AYER noche
: *
El portavoz turco Kalın y sus homólogos discuten la candidatura de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN
POR LA AGENCIA ANADOLU

ESTAMBUL 18 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 9:05 PM GMT+3

El portavoz presidencial Ibrahim Kalın discutió la posición de Ankara sobre las candidaturas de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN y otros asuntos de la región con sus homólogos de Finlandia, Alemania, Suecia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos, informó su oficina en un comunicado a última hora del miércoles.
Kalın mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el asesor de política exterior de la canciller alemana, Jens Plotner, el secretario de Estado del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores sueco, Robert Rydberg, el principal asesor del presidente finlandés, Petri Hakkarainen, el asesor de seguridad nacional británico, Stephen Lovegrove, y el asesor de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan.
Turquía, miembro de la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo, ha expresado sus objeciones a las candidaturas de adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia, criticando a los dos países nórdicos por tolerar, e incluso llegar a apoyar, a grupos terroristas como el YPG/PKK.
Kalın dijo a los demás funcionarios que Turquía espera que se tomen medidas concretas para resolver sus preocupaciones de seguridad nacional sobre la cuestión de las solicitudes de adhesión a la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia. Añadió que no se podrá avanzar en la cuestión si no se cumplen estas expectativas, dijo el comunicado.
Para que un nuevo miembro se incorpore a la OTAN, todos los miembros de la alianza deben estar de acuerdo por unanimidad, incluida Turquía.
En l*os últimos cinco años, tanto Suecia como Finlandia no han accedido a las peticiones de Ankara para la extradición de decenas de terroristas,* entre ellos miembros del PKK y del Grupo Terrorista Gülenista (FETÖ), el grupo que está detrás del golpe de Estado derrotado en 2016 en Turquía. Sería inaceptable permitir la existencia de miembros de organizaciones terroristas, como el PKK/YPG y FETO, en los países miembros de la OTAN, subrayó Kalın en las llamadas telefónicas.
También *repitió las expectativas de Turquía de que se levanten las "restricciones injustas" en el ámbito de la defensa,* añadió el comunicado.
También se trataron otros temas regionales, como la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, el proceso de negociación entre ambas partes y la seguridad alimentaria, añadió.
El viernes pasado, el presidente Recep Tayyip Erdoğan dijo que ciertos países escandinavos actúan como "casas de huéspedes" para los grupos terroristas.
En su campaña de terror de más de 40 años contra Turquía, el PKK -que figura en la lista de organizaciones terroristas de Turquía, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea- ha sido responsable de la muerte de más de 40.000 personas. El YPG es la rama siria del PKK. FETÖ y su líder Fetullah Gülen, radicado en Estados Unidos, orquestaron el golpe de Estado derrotado del 15 de julio de 2016 en Turquía, en el que murieron 251 personas y 2.734 resultaron heridas.
Altos representantes de Suecia y Finlandia visitarán Turquía en los próximos días para mantener conversaciones oficiales en Ankara con el fin de discutir sus candidaturas de adhesión a la OTAN, espoleadas por la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania.


----------



## vil. (19 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y aquí está el negocio de Turquía....yalodecíayoooo.
> 
> @Harman pero turquía no va a dejar de lado a Rusia, quiere que sigan construyendo sus centrales nucleares con tecnología rusa la barras de combustión son diferentes a las usanas y necesitan una infraestructura diferente.
> 
> ...



Y Francia que apoyó a Grecia en una disputa con Turquía, aún no hace, si mal no recuerdo, unos 6 meses QUE PIENSA DE LO DE LOS AVIONES F-35, de los portaaviones, etc...

Ya ni me voy a meter en lo que piensa Grecia...

Turquía va a lo suyo... COMO DEBE SER... y lo suyo es Turquía, ni Ucrania, ni Suecia, ni Finlandia... lo suyo es TURQUÍA...

A muchos Erdogan nos produce... pero no dejamos de admirar su visión, que es cuando menos muy correcta con respeto de lo suyo, que es lo esperable, por otra parte en todos... o más bien sería...


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Bruselas prorrogará de forma inminente la suspensión de las reglas de déficit y deuda un año más
> 
> 
> La UE gana tiempo ante el lento avance de la revisión del Pacto de Estabilidad y Crecimiento y da aire a los países más endeudados ante el empeoramiento de la situación económica por la guerra y la inflación
> ...



Por la crisis, por el COVID, por la guerra, por la pos-guerra ... Europa no encuentra el momento de dejar de endeudarse y sus ciudadanos seguirán emprobreciendose en consecuencia.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Este me parece que ha pillado el mismo virus que Miguel Bosé.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Encontré el video de ese momento. Muchos ya lo habréis visto pero lo dejo por aquí. Muy épico.

_Look at me. Recognize me?
I'm Givi, boys._


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Este me parece que ha pillado el mismo virus que Miguel Bosé.



Sí, es malo


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Los ministros de salud del G7 participarán en un ejercicio pandémico en Alemania, simulando un brote peligroso y de rápida propagación de un "virus de la viruela" que se origina en los leopardos, informa BILD.



Dicen que es leve, pero que deja secuelas en la piel. Lo que faltaba, sacar un virus "inofensivo" en lo letal, pero "orquizante" en lo visual. ¡¡Nos van a convertir en orcos!!


----------



## Argentium (19 May 2022)

*El viceprimer ministro ruso Novak: en mayo veremos la lista definitiva de los que han pagado y los que se han negado a pagar por el gas ruso según las nuevas normas.*
12:18 || 19/05/2022


----------



## EGO (19 May 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Si armas laser las tienen ya hasta los turcos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lo mejor esque ese youtuber sabe la diferencia entre armas efectivas y _wunderwaffen._

Tambien hay armas de cañon electromagnetico desde hace un porron de años y no se usan porque no son efectivas.Son solo humo.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dicen que es leve, pero que deja secuelas en la piel. Lo que faltaba, sacar un virus "inofensivo" en lo letal, pero "orquizante" en lo visual. ¡¡Nos van a convertir en orcos!!



No hace falta. El número de subnormales en occidente ya es enorme, y sigue creciendo


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No obstante hemos visto fotos satélite de Ucrania "veladas" por algo desde tierra, con imágenes estilo franjas que no dejaban ver. Decían que habían sido "cegados" por láser ruskis.
> 
> charly015 habló varias veces de los láseres. Su uso en Rusia estaba destinado a la protección cercana -contra drones- de áreas muy sensibles -creo recordar que el polígono de lanzamiento de misiles, como los ruskis lo tienen desperdigado, usan láseres sobre plataformas móviles-. Esto implica disparos cercanos, igual a cientos o pocos miles de metros. El propio charly -de Análisis Militares, de sobra conocido en estos foros- comentaba un uso real de un láser ruso, para cortar y apagar una tubería de gas en un incendio imposible de apagar. Cortaron limpiamente el tubo de acero a un centenar de metros. Sí, la dispersión atmosférica lo hace "falible", pero a corta distancia, o para "cegar" un satélite a 100 Km, igual puede servir.
> 
> ...



el forero hablaba de una arma laser en orbita no en tierra.

El sistema viejo de los rusos estaba preparado para cegar cualquier aparato optoelectrónico ya sea dron, avión, misil o satélite desde tierra y esta en uso, no se de cuantas unidades disponen.
El sistema nuevo desplegado puede hacer lo mismo pero al ser más potente puede destruir térmicamente el dron.

Aunque para incomunicar drones ya existe otro sistema ruso que usa ·"maser", que es lo mismo que un laser pero en la frecuencia de las microondas, saturando el espacio de estas frecuencias lo que impide la comunicación a los satélites o GPS, aparte lleva otro sistema que satura las frecuencias de control del dron.

No encuentro datos rusos de los maser, solo de un sistema parecido americano,











__





Active Denial System | Wikiwand


The Active Denial System is a non-lethal directed-energy weapon developed by the U.S. military,[2] designed for area denial, perimeter security and crowd control.[3] Informally, the weapon is also called the heat ray[4] since it works by heating the surface of targets, such as the skin of...




www.wikiwand.com













Experts suggest US embassies were hit with high-power microwaves – here's how the weapons work


High-power microwave weapons are useful for disabling electronics. A new report says they ‘plausibly explain’ some ailments suffered by US diplomats and CIA agents in Cuba, China and other countries.




theconversation.com


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

Creo que eso era un microondas para control de multitudes. Lo recuerdo de unas pruebas en un documental. Pero puedo estar equivocado, pero lo de crowd control me suena a eso.

Salía un militar que decía que era imposible acercarse, que sentía quemaduras por todo el cuerpo.

De todas maneras es lo que dices, ese tipo de armas necesitan un mogollón de energía. Los yanquis tenían en pruebnas un sistema que se basaba en un Jumbo para destruir los vectores rusos a mucha altura, para no tener que lidiar con tanta dispersión atmosférica. Fue sólo una prueba. Creo que los rusos tenían algo parecido sobre un Il86.


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

. ONU: "No hay una solución efectiva a la crisis alimentaria sin reintegrar en mercados los alimentos y fertilizantes de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania"


----------



## ussser (19 May 2022)

Que es ese pueblo amurallado?


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El S400 ya es lo mejor cito en defensa antiaérea.
> Hace un año leí a un militar Yankee que no se explicaba como los rusos habían avanzado tanto con un presupuesto tan bajo.
> -sistemas antiaéreos
> -drones
> ...



Porque el 20% de su PIB industrial lo destinan a la guerra, muerte, exterminio y destrucción. Si EEUU se gastara el 20% de su PIB en eso, pues tendrían otras "Wunderwaffen", pero claro, también habría más comisionistas con aun más dinero.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> George W. Bush: "La decisión de un hombre de lanzar una invasión brutal y totalmente injustificada de Irak... quiero decir de Ucrania".



Pusieron al más listo en la presidencia de EEUU. Para que luego digan lo de "la casta". Una presidencia de EEUU por ser hijo de.


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese es un detalle muy importante, la sobre ingeniería. Los rusos siempre han pensando que el armamento de la OTAN es muy avanzado, pero al mismo tiempo muy delicado. Y en una guerra total eso puede ser una desventaja porque las condiciones nunca son las ideales. No puedes repararlo con lo que tengas a mano, la curva de aprendizaje es muy elevada, etc.



En EEUU hace siglos que descartaron guerras a base de espadas, armaduras y escudos. En caso de apocalipsis EEUU está preparado para ataques masivos, si estos fallan lo único que le queda es la fase de guerrillas, de hecho su territorio bien podría ser de los más difíciles de conquistar "casa por casa".


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Zelenski y la OTAN, blanqueando nazis y encubriendo múltiples crímenes y otras trapacerías,
convirtieron a Mariupol en el eje simbólico de la "resistencia ucraniana". Pusieron sus huevos
en esa cesta, invirtieron todo su esfuerzo narrativo; por ende, la rendición del Batallón Azov
se convierte en una inapelable derrota estratégica imposible de revertir.


----------



## pemebe (19 May 2022)

Cortito y al pie.


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En EEUU hace siglos que descartaron guerras a base de espadas, armaduras y escudos. En caso de apocalipsis EEUU está preparado para ataques masivos, si estos fallan lo único que le queda es la fase de guerrillas, de hecho su territorio bien podría ser de los más difíciles de conquistar "casa por casa".



Das por hecho que es una población unida y que no estallaran conflictos civiles por todo el país.


----------



## rober713 (19 May 2022)

t.me/intelslava/29248

Mas rendiciones en Azovstal ......... No puede ser Yago dijo que eran 200 los que se habian rendido y el resto no se sabia donde estaban Yagoooooooooo 

Apostaria que hay muchas caras que no son de ukros


----------



## Teuro (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



La insoportable arrogancia del más fuerte. En el fútbol estamos acostumbrados a que "grandes" caigan en plazas de los pequeños debido a la sobreconfianza.


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y Francia que apoyó a Grecia en una disputa con Turquía, aún no hace, si mal no recuerdo, unos 6 meses QUE PIENSA DE LO DE LOS AVIONES F-35, de los portaaviones, etc...
> 
> Ya ni me voy a meter en lo que piensa Grecia...
> 
> ...



No se trata sólo de Turquía. Europa necesita a Rusia y sobre todo tranquilidad. Tanto Alemania como Italia tienen a Rusia como socio preferente. Necesitan que se calme la cosa al igual que lo necesita Turquía. El cantaro se rompió y por el momento estamos viendo a una Alemania muy neutral al igual que Italia. Echar leña al fuego no es interesante paa Alemania o Turquía. Otra cosa es que Alemania sea un país ocupado sin ejercito operativo.


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Por la crisis, por el COVID, por la guerra, por la pos-guerra ... Europa no encuentra el momento de dejar de endeudarse y sus ciudadanos seguirán emprobreciendose en consecuencia.











La covid ha hecho a los ricos más ricos y el 99% de la humanidad ha perdido ingresos


Los diez hombres más ricos del mundo han duplicado su fortuna, al pasar de 700.000 millones de dólares a 1,5 billones de dólares (1.300 millones al día) en los primeros dos años de la pandemia.




www.heraldo.es













Los más ricos de España superan la pandemia y aumentan su fortuna un 11%


Los ricos españoles dan por descontada la pandemia tras el segundo año de crisis sanitaria y elevan su patrimonio un 11% (26.740 millones más) hasta batir su récord de siempre: 269




www.expansion.com













El Covid agranda el patrimonio de los más ricos del mundo en más de 5 billones


En 2021, los ricos registran el mayor alza de patrimonio de la serie histórica Oxfam pide al Gobierno hacer más progresivo el sistema tributario




cincodias.elpais.com











Se empobrecen los de abajo en beneficio de los de arriba. La ruina proviene del pillaje.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

El mercado ruso ahora mismo tiene el mismo atractivo que el norcoreano.


----------



## rober713 (19 May 2022)

t.me/intelslava/29223

En este, a partir del 1:20 la empoderada de turno declara ser de Mariupol, esta en labores militares desde 2018, declara ser responsable de un vehiculo blindado (utliza la palabra командир) y que su vehiculo esta destruido.....seguimos con los golpes de realidad


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Encontré el video de ese momento. Muchos ya lo habréis visto pero lo dejo por aquí. Muy épico.
> 
> _Look at me. Recognize me?
> I'm Givi, boys._


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Suiza reabre su embajada en Ucrania tras dos meses y medio de cierre.*
El Gobierno suizo ha anunciado la reapertura de su embajada en *Kiev*, cerrada desde el pasado 28 de febrero, tras considerar que la seguridad en la capital ucraniana "está garantizada".

El presidente de Suiza Ignazio Cassis, también ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, confirmó que tras una evaluación rigurosa de la situación de seguridad en *Kiev* se aprobó el regreso de cinco diplomáticos suizos a la capital ucraniana, entre ellos el embajador Claude Wild, y aseguró que todo el personal conservará su empleo.

Cassis subrayó que en caso de que la situación en *Kiev* se deteriorarse los representantes estarían protegidos por agentes de seguridad estatales y podrían abandonar "rápidamente" el país.


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Podrán hacer todas las pajas mentales y propaganda que sea, pero la realidad se impone: guerra estancada, dolor sin avances destacables y retrocesos significativos. Derrota rusa, lamentable impotencia que deriva de una criminal inactividad inicial de esta operación.



El tiempo dirá si tuvo razón o no. 

Pero que diariamente no se resista a repetir una y otra vez su postura nos hace ver que desea con todas sus fuerzas tener razón y decir..."os lo dije". Desea con tal afán la perdida de ejercito Ruso que se alegra de cualquier noticia para repetir una y otra vez su credo.

Pero no se da cuenta que esa forma de actuar lo equipara a aquellos que continuamente no paraban de aplaudir las derrotas Rusas y Sirias, los mismos que en el hilo de Siria aplaudían las masacres de los cerdos de HTS. Inevitablemente esa union de facto con los trolls del hilo de Siria es una perversión para sus aportes en aquel mítico hilo.

No hace falta que repita todos los días su postura, ya sabemos como piensa respecto este conflicto, no hace falta enmierde aun mas su trayectoria confraternizando con el resto de trolls.

Claro si prefiere aun asi, seguir publicando dia a dia sus pensamientos, hágalo.


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Suiza reabre su embajada en Ucrania tras dos meses y medio de cierre.*
> El Gobierno suizo ha anunciado la reapertura de su embajada en *Kiev*, cerrada desde el pasado 28 de febrero, tras considerar que la seguridad en la capital ucraniana "está garantizada".
> 
> El presidente de Suiza Ignazio Cassis, también ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, confirmó que tras una evaluación rigurosa de la situación de seguridad en *Kiev* se aprobó el regreso de cinco diplomáticos suizos a la capital ucraniana, entre ellos el embajador Claude Wild, y aseguró que todo el personal conservará su empleo.
> ...



Suiza es el árbitro necesario para que el circo continue...

*The Swiss Connection: How Russia Is Weathering Tough Sanctions*





__





The Swiss Connection: How Russia Is Weathering Tough Sanctions | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

LES DAIS VUELTAS Y VUELTAS PERO CADA DIA QUE PASA RUSIA VA GANANDO MAS Y MAS A NIVEL MUNDILA Y EUROPA SE HUNDE EN SU DEUDA Y SU MISERIA


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Derivada económica, más petróleo para los chinos…
China in Talks With Russia to Buy Oil for Strategic Reserves




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





No se podía saber, hoy la gasolina 95 en mi zona a 2,1€…


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Cada día se irán notando más y más las sanciones .


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Pepe Escobar, en telegram.

* EL RENACIMIENTO DE DONBASS*
_*
Esto es ENORME.

Viene del viceprimer ministro ruso Marat Khusnullin.
Rusia "restaurará todos los territorios liberados de Ucrania", y FINANCIARÁ LA RESTAURACIÓN.
En todos ellos, habrá "la máxima facturación en rublos".
Los residentes de la región de Zaporozhye recibirán pensiones y salarios en rublos ya en mayo.*_
* Se renovarán TODAS las carreteras "que conectan los territorios liberados de Ucrania con Rusia". *


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Se puede leer por ahí que pronto se publicará abundante información sobre el hipotético programa de desarrollo de armamamento químico-biológico llevado a cabo en Ucrania durante estos últimos años con financiación, supervisión y mano de obra yankee. Veremos.
> 
> Por cierto, lo del "lapsus" de Bush Jr. es alucinante. Gentuza.



y como van tus investigaciones en tu biolaboratorio casero para dar con el adenovirus que te convierta en chortino premium rubito summer con ojos verdes para perder la virjinidad?


----------



## willbeend (19 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Erdogan como Presidente de España hubiera sacado en esta situación el riff y el sahara occidental...
> 
> Por mucho que nos joda los Turcos a diferencia de los Europeos aún votan por estafistas patriotas y no por vendidos vividores.



En Turquia votan a su jefe de estado, en España eso no se vota, se nace.


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

NO TNEMSO ESA CAPACIDAD
EL QUE VA APAGAR ESTA BASURA VA ASER ESPAÑA



La Comisión Europea anunció el miércoles que incrementará en 9.000 millones de euros la asistencia macrofinanciera para el funcionamiento del Estado ucranio. Pero el Ejecutivo presidido por Ursula von der Leyen ya no se conforma con la ayuda de emergencia y* ha propuesto reservar parte del presupuesto comunitario para la reconstrucción de un país devastado por la invasión rusa. *El organismo comunitario defiende también que la UE debe liderar la ayuda internacional y asumir gran parte de una factura que cifra ya en *cientos de miles de millones de euros.
*
El objetivo de la Comisión es que la reconstrucción se oriente desde el principio hacia la integración del país con la Unión Europea. Y Bruselas prefiere iniciar cuanto antes el esfuerzo, sin esperar al final de la guerra, porque “quizá nunca llegue el día en que los invasores rusos permitan a Ucrania tener una paz limpia”, dijo el vicepresidente económico de la Comisión, Valdis Dombrovskis. Informa *Bernardo de Miguel. 


PERO A DONDE HOSTIAS LLEVA LA UE EL BARCO DEL EURO ????????????*


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la sexta, riendose de las armas laser rusas.
> El Yago diciendo que no se lo cree que solo los americanos la usan y que duda mucho que tenga conocimiento sobre optica Rusia para hacer esas armas, luego han sacado a Farlopeski riendose tambien.
> 
> Lo peor que puedes hacer en una guerra es menospreciar al enemigo.



total mente de acuerdo, napoleon hitler y la OTAN han cometido ese error, no conozco a ningún ruso en persona pero todos y cada uno de ellos merecen mi respeto.

las academias militares rusas no producen oficiales gilipoyas mas bien al contrario, si consiguieran perfeccionar aun mas su logística serian imparables. 

los Rusos se pagan sus guerras las guerras de USA las pagamos todos


----------



## willbeend (19 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El comandante adjunto de "Azov" con el distintivo de llamada "Kalina" se rindió en Mariupol*
> Hoy, 09:25
> 2



Este es el hijoputa que se ha comido las raciones de los demas, tenian comida para llegar hasta fin de año al menos...


----------



## Castellano (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada día se irán notando más y más las sanciones .



En mi ciudad, Renault e Iveco llevan ni se sabe los días de paradas por falta de chips y componentes.

Y Michelin lo mismo, en este caso porque si no se fabrican automóviles, sobran neumáticos.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En mi ciudad, Renault e Iveco llevan ni se sabe los días de paradas por falta de chips y componentes.
> 
> Y Michelin lo mismo, en este caso porque si no se fabrican automóviles, sobran neumáticos.



Y la Ford en Valencia con ERTES periodicos porque no pueden producir, deja al gaviotón que se pajee con lo que se cree que es noticia.


----------



## JAG63 (19 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El tiempo dirá si tuvo razón o no.
> 
> Pero que diariamente no se resista a repetir una y otra vez su postura nos hace ver que desea con todas sus fuerzas tener razón y decir..."os lo dije". Desea con tal afán la perdida de ejercito Ruso que se alegra de cualquier noticia para repetir una y otra vez su credo.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me parece interesante el aporte diario de @MiguelLacano, me sirve como juego mental. ¿Será trolleo? ¿Será real? ¿Será una cuenta con una persona real detrás, o alguien que se divierte con multicuentas y ha decidido posicionar una en un determinado enroque?

También me sirve para ver hasta dónde es capaz alquien de terquear en el error.

Yo no sé si los ruskies la cagaron de principio... o si son unos putos amos por atacar con menos fuerzas de las necesarias. Ese tipo de cosas las sabremos con el tiempo. Por ahora nuestros mass-mierda nos impiden ver el bosque (y los mass-mierda rusos, también). Sólo hay propaganda. Pero entre tanta propaganda se ven cosas. Y algunas son llamativas. Desde el punto de vista político que Rusia pague las pensiones en los "territorios ocupados" y que imponga el rublo, y que cambie los administradores, implica mucho. Implica que se van a quedar.

Y que Ucrania no va a volver a las orillas del Azov... ni a las goegráficas ni a las morales. Y eso es importante.

¿Suficiente? Para mí, no. Nunca. Para mí cualquier cosa que no sea no haber invadido Ucrania el día después del incendio de Odessa, es pasteleo. Pero ahora van en la dirección correcta. Y creo que Putin -que es "el hombre de Occidente" en Moscú, porque todos los opositores son peores desde el punto de vista occidental, no me canso de repetirlo- no puede ahora mirar para otro lado, como ha hecho desde hace años, porque si lo hace le comen la tostada. Es más... desde hace tiempo me sorpresnde que Medvedev, ese "prooccidental", me parece más serio que Putin a la hora de defender a Rusia. A fin de cuentas, estaba él al mando cuando reaccionó en Georgia... y el ejército se paró en seco porque Moscú ordenó, en vez de gestionar una vía de comunicación con Armenia y la costa hasta Batumi. ¿Pasteleo? ¿Ingenuidad rusa?

No lo sé. Hay muchos factores que se me escapan. Por eso las aportaciones de Miguel Lacano me parecen interesantes... el día en que cambie la tendencia al alza...


----------



## JAG63 (19 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Los rusos mataron a toda su familia, incluso a su hija de 1 año: la historia de un policía de Borodyanka.


----------



## Yomateix (19 May 2022)

Y de aquellas minas que acusaban a los Rusos aunque todos sabíamos que eran Ucranianas y que se desperdigaron por el mar Negro, ya van reconociendo que quienes minaban los puertos eran los Ucranianos. Ahora ya no les importará que pasen barcos Rusos....eso si, mientras siguen sin dejar claro si seguirán enviando armas. A pedir favores a Rusia mientras envias armas a Ucrania, los sancionas, les confiscas todo lo confiscable, no permites ni a sus barcos navegar etc etc Sin gas, sin petroleo (o más caro) con todos los productos más caros, pero no pasa nada si no puedes comer (en condiciones) si no te llega para poner gasolina o para calefacción, mientras se pueda ayudar a Zelensky el que te lleva nazis al parlamento y tildaban de dictador hace cuatro días.

Ahora a pedirle ayuda al país que sigues intentando destruir. No les importa que los Rusos pasen hambre, pero ellos tienen que ayudar a la economia de Europa, motivo, porque si. El problema es ¿Como se puede fiar Rusia de los acuerdos que le ofrezca la Onu cuando se ha saltado sus propias normas que les impidian enviar armas a paises en conflicto que no son miembros de la Otan? Para fiarse de lo que firmen sabiendo que cuando les interese pasará a ser papel mojado.

*Italia promueve una iniciativa para desbloquear el trigo de Ucrania*
*Draghi pide colaboración internacional para desminar los puertos y evitar una crisis alimentaria mundial*

Rusia y Ucrania se encuentran entre los principales productores de trigo a nivel global, y juntas son responsables de más del 25% de las exportaciones.

“En otras palabras, se necesita que los barcos que llevan este trigo puedan pasar *y si los puertos han sido minados por el ejército ucraniano sean desminados con este propósito*”, ha subrayado Draghi. “Todas las partes involucradas deberían abrir en este momento un paréntesis de colaboración para evitar una crisis humanitaria que haría morir a millones y millones de personas en las partes más pobres del mundo”.

Draghi también ha vuelto a reclamar hoy un alto al fuego, aunque no ha mencionado si Italia continuará enviando armas a Ucrania, algo que ha generado unas fuertes tensiones en el Ejecutivo porque dos de los partidos que le apoyan, el Movimiento 5 Estrellas y la Liga, *son contrarios a mandar armamento*. De hecho, según un sondeo reciente, *la mitad de los italianos cree que el país no debería hacerlo*.

*La ONU pide a Rusia que permita la exportación de cereales de Ucrania*

El secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, va un paso más allá. Propone explorar rutas de transporte alternativas para la exportación segura de granos almacenados en los puertos de Ucrania, al mismo tiempo que aboga por el acceso de Occidente a los fertilizantes rusos. “Los alimentos y fertilizantes rusos deben tener acceso total y sin restricciones a los mercados mundiales”

Estos fertilizantes no están sujetos a las sanciones occidentales decididas contra Moscú tras la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, pero Rusia ha decidido detener su exportación.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Vaya portada…


----------



## risto mejido (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia caba de lanzar un satelite militar con armas laser
> 
> estaba prohibido pero como ahora ya da igual...
> 
> su objetivo es la destruccion de equipamiento pesado ukro...



hombre ,el objetivo de un laser en el espacio es derribar otros satelites, alli no hay atmosfera y el laser es ideal ,no pierde fuerza , es para cargarse otros satelites , como lo que ayudan a los ukros, que son de una empresa privada, ahi si que la pueden liar los rusos, pienso que los americanos tambien los tienen aunque no lo digan

saludos


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La ONU pide a Rusia que permita la exportación de cereales de Ucrania*
> 
> El secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, va un paso más allá. Propone explorar rutas de transporte alternativas para la exportación segura de granos almacenados en los puertos de Ucrania, al mismo tiempo que aboga por el acceso de Occidente a los fertilizantes rusos. “Los alimentos y fertilizantes rusos deben tener acceso total y sin restricciones a los mercados mundiales”
> 
> Estos fertilizantes no están sujetos a las sanciones occidentales decididas contra Moscú tras la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, pero Rusia ha decidido detener su exportación.



Yo haría un pack de venta vinculando con petróleo, gas y todo lo que me apetezca para comprar fertilizantes, a fin de cuentas, si voy a dejar de extraer petróleo, los fertilizantes que son derivados tampoco se producen.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*La Eurocámara pide un tribunal especial para los crímenes de Rusia en Ucrania.*
El *Parlamento Europeo* se ha mostrado este jueves partidario de que se establezca un tribunal internacional especial para el juzgar el "crimen de agresión perpetrado contra *Ucrania *por los dirigentes políticos y los comandantes militares de *Rusia *y sus aliados", y ha pedido a la *Unión Europea* que recabe apoyo global para establecerlo.

En una resolución aprobada este jueves, los eurodiputados consideran que, ya que la *Corte Penal Internacional* no tiene jurisdicción sobre el crimen de agresión en esta situación (porque ni *Ucrania *ni la *Federación Rusa* han ratificado el *Estatuto de Roma*), "esta laguna debe abordarse mediante la creación de un tribunal internacional especial".

Este se encargaría de investigar y enjuiciar los presuntos crímenes de agresión cometidos contra *Ucrania *por los dirigentes políticos y los comandantes militares de *Rusia *y sus agentes desde el inicio de la invasión de *Moscú *en el país el pasado 24 de febrero. Informa Efe


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y de aquellas minas que acusaban a los Rusos aunque todos sabíamos que eran Ucranianas y que se desperdigaron por el mar Negro, ya van reconociendo que quienes minaban los puertos eran los Ucranianos. Ahora ya no les importará que pasen barcos Rusos....eso si, mientras siguen sin dejar claro si seguirán enviando armas. A pedir favores a Rusia mientras envias armas a Ucrania, los sancionas, les confiscas todo lo confiscable, no permites ni a sus barcos navegar etc etc Sin gas, sin petroleo (o más caro) con todos los productos más caros, pero no pasa nada si no puedes comer (en condiciones) si no te llega para poner gasolina o para calefacción, mientras se pueda ayudar a Zelensky el que te lleva nazis al parlamento y tildaban de dictador hace cuatro días.
> 
> Ahora a pedirle ayuda al país que sigues intentando destruir. No les importa que los Rusos pasen hambre, pero ellos tienen que ayudar a la economia de Europa, motivo, porque si. El problema es ¿Como se puede fiar Rusia de los acuerdos que le ofrezca la Onu cuando se ha saltado sus propias normas que les impidian enviar armas a paises en conflicto que no son miembros de la Otan? Para fiarse de lo que firmen sabiendo que cuando les interese pasará a ser papel mojado.
> 
> ...



No basta con el trigo Ucraniano. Hace falta también el ruso y bieloruso.

Propaganda


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

hostia, qué curioso esto!


Anda el campechano sobrevolando siria


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

_*"No lo entiendo. Si por lógica fuera, ferrocarriles, puentes, red eléctrica, suministro de agua, internet...*_
*serían historia desde el primer día."*

Pues si, eso es lo que dicta la lógica bélica hasta el día de hoy, y es el pensamiento común.
Pero parece que no nos damos cuenta que la norma de la guerra clásica ha podido llegar
a su final, ahora. Rusia entiende que tiene un objetivo político aquí y no un odio particular 
hacia los ucranianos per se, que requiere no destruir la infraestructura del país afectado
y poner la vida de la población civil como prioridad evitando en todo lo posible un riesgo
de destrucción social completo, como suele hacer el imperio.

Tal es así, que ni siquiera han destrozado la cuna del fascismo ucro, Lviv, como a muchos
nos hubiera parecido normal. gustaría. Rusia ha atacado objetivos militares en Lviv, pero no
ha destruido la ciudad como podría hacerlo sin problemas.

Como decía Chavez: "no hagas lo que no quieres que te hagan" o algo asín...
o "El amor con amor se paga" si quieres ganar las mentes.


----------



## risto mejido (19 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pon link, no me lo creo un laser que produzca efectos térmicos necesita una fuente de energía enorme y más si es un tanque o cañón, seria poner en orbital algo como la estación espacial internacional más un generador eléctrico a diésel o nuclear lo suficientemente potente., las placas solares no dan tanta energía.



para el espacio es muy facil, no hay perdida por la atmosfera, el alcance es ilimitado en el cosmos, necesitan muy poca potencia , no para estallarlo, pero si para calentar algunas zonas sensibles y dejarlos inoperativos, o joderles aloptica que tengan


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## felino66 (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece interesante el aporte diario de @MiguelLacano, me sirve como juego mental. ¿Será trolleo? ¿Será real? ¿Será una cuenta con una persona real detrás?




Es un CM de libro, se vio claramente en el hilo de Siría (dijo ser ex militar), tb en el del covid (ahí era ex enfermero o algo así) y en éste me extrañó que tuviera simpatía por los prorusos hasta que se destapó (juegan con la ambigüedad para crear dudas, intoxicar, meter ruido, crear divisiones, etc...).

No sólo nos manipulan en los medios, es que están por todas partes.

Yo no pierdo ni un minuto con esa gente, directos al ignore y a otra cosa.

La única duda es ¿Quién les paga y donde se puede apuntar uno?


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y de aquellas minas que acusaban a los Rusos aunque todos sabíamos que eran Ucranianas y que se desperdigaron por el mar Negro, ya van reconociendo que quienes minaban los puertos eran los Ucranianos. Ahora ya no les importará que pasen barcos Rusos....eso si, mientras siguen sin dejar claro si seguirán enviando armas. A pedir favores a Rusia mientras envias armas a Ucrania, los sancionas, les confiscas todo lo confiscable, no permites ni a sus barcos navegar etc etc Sin gas, sin petroleo (o más caro) con todos los productos más caros, pero no pasa nada si no puedes comer (en condiciones) si no te llega para poner gasolina o para calefacción, mientras se pueda ayudar a Zelensky el que te lleva nazis al parlamento y tildaban de dictador hace cuatro días.
> 
> Ahora a pedirle ayuda al país que sigues intentando destruir. No les importa que los Rusos pasen hambre, pero ellos tienen que ayudar a la economia de Europa, motivo, porque si. El problema es ¿Como se puede fiar Rusia de los acuerdos que le ofrezca la Onu cuando se ha saltado sus propias normas que les impidian enviar armas a paises en conflicto que no son miembros de la Otan? Para fiarse de lo que firmen sabiendo que cuando les interese pasará a ser papel mojado.
> 
> ...



Ahí les duele, porque consideran que ese botín es parte del pago por la ayuda occidental.
Y, por otra parte, porque será una mercancía muy golosa en tiempos de escasez.


----------



## vil. (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y de aquellas minas que acusaban a los Rusos aunque todos sabíamos que eran Ucranianas y que se desperdigaron por el mar Negro, ya van reconociendo que quienes minaban los puertos eran los Ucranianos. Ahora ya no les importará que pasen barcos Rusos....eso si, mientras siguen sin dejar claro si seguirán enviando armas. A pedir favores a Rusia mientras envias armas a Ucrania, los sancionas, les confiscas todo lo confiscable, no permites ni a sus barcos navegar etc etc Sin gas, sin petroleo (o más caro) con todos los productos más caros, pero no pasa nada si no puedes comer (en condiciones) si no te llega para poner gasolina o para calefacción, mientras se pueda ayudar a Zelensky el que te lleva nazis al parlamento y tildaban de dictador hace cuatro días.
> 
> Ahora a pedirle ayuda al país que sigues intentando destruir. No les importa que los Rusos pasen hambre, pero ellos tienen que ayudar a la economia de Europa, motivo, porque si. El problema es ¿Como se puede fiar Rusia de los acuerdos que le ofrezca la Onu cuando se ha saltado sus propias normas que les impidian enviar armas a paises en conflicto que no son miembros de la Otan? Para fiarse de lo que firmen sabiendo que cuando les interese pasará a ser papel mojado.
> 
> ...



El problema es de orgía, no creas y es muy chungo...

El cereal de Ucrania, son mayormente reservas, es decir la quieren dejar seca... Y SI ESTO es así, es que la guerra no va durar más allá del verano y que a partir de ahí los ucranianos se las vean... o imagino que esperan que los rusos ocupen completamente Ucrania... si fuese así Rusia tendría que proveer recursos para más de 30 millones de DESESPERADOS... una debacle para cualquiera...

Hoy Ucrania, el territorio importa más bien ya poco... hoy lo que importan son esos 30 millones de almas y CUIDADO... Rusia no va a mover un músculo por ellos, Rusia va a seguir DONDE ESTÁ... es CON MUCHO su mejor baza; con EUROPA en una quiebra intensa, serán los SALVADORES que los propios UCRANIANOS desesperados acabarán suplicando... es todo SURREALISTA...

ENORME PROBLEMA y de proporciones bíblicas... de esos 30 millones una inmensidad de ellos acabarán SI ó SÍ en Europa... con lo que está sucediendo es como un clavo más en el ataud....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Va a mandar su reputación a la mierda con este conflicto.
> Este chico está acabado.



Para perder reputación primero hay que tenerla.


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> NO TNEMSO ESA CAPACIDAD
> EL QUE VA APAGAR ESTA BASURA VA ASER ESPAÑA
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos cientos de miles de millones más de euros emitidos en forma de deuda .. Pues a eur = 0,8 dolares o así ...


----------



## risto mejido (19 May 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> Es un CM de libro, se vio claramente en el hilo de Siría (dijo ser ex militar), tb en el del covid (ahí era ex enfermero o algo así) y en éste me extrañó que tuviera simpatía por los prorusos hasta que se destapó (juegan con la ambigüedad para crear dudas, intoxicar, meter ruido, crear divisiones, etc...).
> 
> No sólo nos manipulan en los medios, es que están por todas partes.
> 
> ...



hombre, es un forofo de las vacunas, y piensa que los rusos van perdiendo, asocio ideas y veo lo que en realidad pasa con el


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es de orgía, no creas y es muy chungo...
> 
> El cereal de Ucrania, son mayormente reservas, es decir la quieren dejar seca... Y SI ESTO es así, es que la guerra no va durar más allá del verano y que a partir de ahí los ucranianos se las vean... o imagino que esperan que los rusos ocupen completamente Ucrania... si fuese así Rusia tendría que proveer recursos para más de 30 millones de DESESPERADOS... una debacle para cualquiera...
> 
> ...



Ucrania produce unos 40 MT de cereal y consuma unas 8 MT (para 40 Mh) en un año normal pero este año la producción será con suerte de unos 30 MT y podrá exportar unas 20 MT que es la mitad ... Unos cuantos países se quedan sin trigo si o si aunque consigan sacar todo.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

El rublo a niveles de 2018. 


Gas, carbón, níquel, petróleo y trigo disparados. 

Rusia va a ser más rica que nunca a este paso.
Las sanciones funcionan que no veas

Mientras tanto mirad como va la economía occidental


----------



## Abstenuto (19 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Porque el 20% de su PIB industrial lo destinan a la guerra, muerte, exterminio y destrucción. Si EEUU se gastara el 20% de su PIB en eso, pues tendrían otras "Wunderwaffen", pero claro, también habría más comisionistas con aun más dinero.



Eso es falso.

Rusia dedica un 4,1% del PIB a gasto militar. EEUU gasta un 3,5% en "guerra, muerte, exterminio y destrucción"

Trends in World Military Expenditure, 2021 (sipri.org)


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Desde el canal de Telegram del Ministerio de Defensa ruso... sobre los obuses M777 de marras:

_* Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados rusos y de reconocimiento de artillería Podgornoe 
identificaron las coordenadas de una posición de disparo de un obús M777 de 155 mm 
de fabricación USAna utilizado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los operadores de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados dispararon un misil contra la posición
de tiro de la batería de obuses estadounidenses, causando daños en varios cañones.

Tras los ataques de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados, los militantes ucranianos intentaron 
esconderse en una zona boscosa y ocultar allí los obuses remolcados M777.

En cuanto los ucranianos concentraron obuses remolcados y cañones en la zona boscosa, 
se lanzó allí un ataque de artillería.

Todo el equipo y los obuses USAnos fueron destruidos. Los artilleros ucranianos supervivientes*_
* se dispersaron.*

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania
@mod_russia_en


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La ONU pide a Rusia que permita la exportación de cereales de Ucrania*
> 
> El secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, va un paso más allá. Propone explorar rutas de transporte alternativas para la exportación segura de granos almacenados en los puertos de Ucrania, al mismo tiempo que aboga por el acceso de Occidente a los fertilizantes rusos. “Los alimentos y fertilizantes rusos deben tener acceso total y sin restricciones a los mercados mundiales”
> 
> Estos fertilizantes no están sujetos a las sanciones occidentales decididas contra Moscú tras la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, pero Rusia ha decidido detener su exportación.



Que ha dicho la ONU sobre el envío de Javalins??? A buenas horas mangas verdes...


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El rublo a niveles de 2018.
> 
> 
> Gas, carbón, níquel, petróleo y trigo disparados.
> ...



La cagada de nuestro lideres siguiendole el juego a USA saldrá en los libros de historia como la fecha de inicio del fin de la UE. No se podía estar más ciego o eso o buscaban algo inconfesable. Y ahora viene lo peor porque todo esto significa que ya no hay vuelta atras y que no vas a volver a la situación previa y se acabo .. Rusia ya no mirará nunca más a Europa de la misma manera y no nos quedará otra que aprender a vivir en un mundo donde la energía nos costará el doble que al resto y eso nos hará mucho menos competitivos y mucho más pobres.


----------



## vil. (19 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*"No lo entiendo. Si por lógica fuera, ferrocarriles, puentes, red eléctrica, suministro de agua, internet...*_
> *serían historia desde el primer día."*
> 
> Pues si, eso es lo que dicta la lógica bélica hasta el día de hoy, y es el pensamiento común.
> ...



En un momento, quizás ahora no es tiempo, van a rodar unas cuantas cabezas en la OTAN... seguramente serán más que bastantes... Zelenski ya depuso a uno; sólo es el inicio...

Es simple de entender si se quiere... Rusia sólo tenía una misión INDISPENSABLE en Ucrania, era DESMILITARIZARLA... era compleja misión y los OTANISTAS le habían SUPUESTAMENTE preparado un recibimiento que... pero... pero...

Rusia se situó ahí en esa esquina del país y... y... y...

Pues ya no tiene mucho más que hacer... los UCRANIANOS se han tenido que ir allí a que los DESMILITARICEN... y en esas están...

Que parece ser que NADIE tuvo la previsión de pensar que quizás los rusos de irse a por toda Ucrania no tenían interés y que con estar ahí ya más que suficiente era y más que suficiente iba a ser... 

¿Y AHORA QUÉ?... pues parece que el plan OTAN es algo así como sufragar el gasto INDEFINIDO de 30 millones de almas y una guerra contra el ejército ruso que está en esa parte de Ucrania, eso sí los Ucranianos tendrán que poner los muertos.... junto con los rusos... Europa y EE.UU. sólo van a palmar PASTA, que parece ser que tenemos de sobra...

Estan perdidamente jodidos de la cabeza... ¿tienen PASTA o más bien TENEMOS PASTA?: 

NO.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que ha dicho la ONU sobre el envío de Javalins??? A buenas horas mangas verdes...



Ya han respondido que si quieren trigo habrá que discutir alguna de las sanciones. 

En estos momentos Rusia o Turquía les están dando un cursillo de política adulta al resto del mundo


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La cagada de nuestro lideres siguiendole el juego a USA saldrá en los libros de historia como la fecha de inicio del fin de la UE. No se podía estar más ciego o eso o buscaban algo inconfesable. Y ahora viene lo peor porque todo esto significa que ya no hay vuelta atras y que no vas a volver a la situación previa y se acabo .. Rusia ya no mirará nunca más a Europa de la misma manera y no nos quedará otra que aprender a vivir en un mundo donde la energía nos costará el doble que al resto y eso nos hará mucho menos competitivos y mucho más pobres.



Eso durará lo que aguante la población europea el empobrecimiento
Ya verás como después de este invierno el discurso cambia.


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Eso durará lo que aguante la población europea el empobrecimiento
> Ya verás como después de este invierno el discurso cambia.



En la UE puede pero Rusia ya ha visto como se las gastan y desde luego un trato preferencial ya no vamos a tener ...


----------



## vil. (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ucrania produce unos 40 MT de cereal y consuma unas 8 MT (para 40 Mh) en un año normal pero este año la producción será con suerte de unos 30 MT y podrá exportar unas 20 MT que es la mitad ... Unos cuantos países se quedan sin trigo si o si aunque consigan sacar todo.



Muy optimista es esa previsión... sólo pensar el gasoil que precisan, junto con la mano de obra y demás necesidades que tiene la PRODUCCIÓN... si de los 40 consiguen la mitad ya se darían con un canto en los dientes... luego hay que sacarla de ahí, con la situación tan estrabagante que tienen ahora mismo en cuanto a logísticia... y si todo ello era poco, piensa en COMO PAGAR a quienes tenga parte en la producción, que ya se está racionando el combusitible... 

Mucho optimismo en una situación catastrófica...

Lo que están es intentando sacar lo que haya y LO MAS RAPIDO POSIBLE, antes de que la propia Ucrania o Rusia se echen encima de ello...


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (19 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y de aquellas minas que acusaban a los Rusos aunque todos sabíamos que eran Ucranianas y que se desperdigaron por el mar Negro, ya van reconociendo que quienes minaban los puertos eran los Ucranianos. Ahora ya no les importará que pasen barcos Rusos....eso si, mientras siguen sin dejar claro si seguirán enviando armas. A pedir favores a Rusia mientras envias armas a Ucrania, los sancionas, les confiscas todo lo confiscable, no permites ni a sus barcos navegar etc etc Sin gas, sin petroleo (o más caro) con todos los productos más caros, pero no pasa nada si no puedes comer (en condiciones) si no te llega para poner gasolina o para calefacción, mientras se pueda ayudar a Zelensky el que te lleva nazis al parlamento y tildaban de dictador hace cuatro días.
> 
> Ahora a pedirle ayuda al país que sigues intentando destruir. No les importa que los Rusos pasen hambre, pero ellos tienen que ayudar a la economia de Europa, motivo, porque si. El problema es ¿Como se puede fiar Rusia de los acuerdos que le ofrezca la Onu cuando se ha saltado sus propias normas que les impidian enviar armas a paises en conflicto que no son miembros de la Otan? Para fiarse de lo que firmen sabiendo que cuando les interese pasará a ser papel mojado.
> 
> ...



De hecho Rusia está permitiendo a Ucrania exportar los cereales a traves del Danubio.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El S400 ya es lo mejor cito en defensa antiaérea.
> Hace un año leí a un militar Yankee que no se explicaba como los rusos habían avanzado tanto con un presupuesto tan bajo.
> -sistemas antiaéreos
> -drones
> ...



Acabo de leer a un julai tres paginas atrás diciendo que EEUU presenta los tanques mas limpios y por eso son mejores.
El nivel argumental de la borregada tras la caída de Azovstal ha caído en picado.
Ya solo hay que esperar a que abran hilo del virus del mono marica para que desaparezcan engañados y humillados por los media, como hicieron en el hilo Coviz.


----------



## felino66 (19 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> hombre, es un forofo de las vacunas, y piensa que los rusos van perdiendo, asocio ideas y veo lo que en realidad pasa con el




Pues expliquemelo porque yo veo al cesar carballo de los CM'S.

A mi es que ésta gente que va a muerte con el stabilishment me supera...

Y pido disculpas, pero no es off topic.


----------



## lapetus (19 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Erdogan como Presidente de España hubiera sacado en esta situación el riff y el sahara occidental...
> 
> Por mucho que nos joda los Turcos a diferencia de los Europeos aún votan por estafistas patriotas y no por vendidos vividores.



España podría ser un país top como Turquía. Porque igual que Turquía tiene el Bósforo, España tiene Gibraltar.
España podría tener una armada fuerte y proyectar poder al Atlántico, conectando con iberoamérica que es nuestro mercado y no el de los yanquis. Al menos 8-16 submarinos, protegiendo desde Canarias hasta Baleares. Se podrían haber comprado clase Kilo al peso, y con capacidad de ataque a tierra, cosa que ahora los angloamericanos nos vetan. Marruecos tiene más capacidades ya en todo que España.
España podría haber desarrollado en estos 40 años no ya drones como el Bayraktar turco, sino misiles de alcance medio, de no ser porque los untados por el anglo en el ministerio de defensa del gobierno Aznar cancelaron el proyecto Capricornio. Los italianos en cambio persistieron y ahora tienen su lanzador Vega.
España podría y debería comprar S-400 como hizo Turquía. Un sistema de defensa aérea independiente de la OTAN, porque nunca se sabe si los americanos van a venderle los códigos de LA batería Patriot al moro.
La defensa aérea por cierto no debería estar subordinada y externalizada en la OTAN, como está en España. Yo dudo que Francia lo haga. 

No hace falta ser un arrastrado y un servil al anglo por estar en la OTAN. Mirad Francia. Mirad Turquía. Cada vez que la castuza invoca los "compromisos internacionales" está mintiendo. Aquí en España estamos más subordinados incluso que países como Alemania o Italia, que perdieron la 2GM. Sin perder ninguna guerra, los señoritos castuzos de Madrit han vendido el país y lo han convertido en subcolonia yanqui.


----------



## visaman (19 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> hombre ,el objetivo de un laser en el espacio es derribar otros satelites, alli no hay atmosfera y el laser es ideal ,no pierde fuerza , es para cargarse otros satelites , como lo que ayudan a los ukros, que son de una empresa privada, ahi si que la pueden liar los rusos, pienso que los americanos tambien los tienen aunque no lo digan
> 
> saludos



que quieres que te diga yo lo que veo mas claro cada día que Rusia demuestra con hechos que si la OTAN pretende socavar su seguridad nacional, actuaran hasta las ultimas consecuencias para defender su pais y sus valores.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En un momento, quizás ahora no es tiempo, van a rodar unas cuantas cabezas en la OTAN... seguramente serán más que bastantes... Zelenski ya depuso a uno; sólo es el inicio...
> 
> Es simple de entender si se quiere... Rusia sólo tenía una misión INDISPENSABLE en Ucrania, era DESMILITARIZARLA... era compleja misión y los OTANISTAS le habían SUPUESTAMENTE preparado un recibimiento que... pero... pero...
> 
> ...



Suscribo, tengo que reconocer que los primeros fueron un gran éxito de la OTAN, joder les estaban esperando, luego mantenerla con los rusos desangrándose a gran escala y va Putin y ordena la retirada de los lugares de no interés.

Bien los Rusos están luchando en una guerra de desgaste manteniendo el frente con la idea de darle la vuelta a la situación, y lo están consiguiendo.


----------



## Cga (19 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> Rusia dedica un 4,1% del PIB a gasto militar. EEUU gasta un 3,5% en "guerra, muerte, exterminio y destrucción"
> 
> ...




Gracias forero por contestarle.

Yo aun digo más, los programas de investigación de armas se pagan en dolares o rublos no en %. Por tanto hay que multiplicar el % por el PIB para sacar el dato de cada pais. Hay que sacar su presupuesto de defensa en moneda. 

Vamos, que según Teuro si Andorra dedicara un 40% de su PIB en defensa tendría mejores armas que el resto no ?

Usa gasta en defensa seguro más que 8 veces Rusia.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

Los massmierda alabarán la "gran resistencia" del pueblo ucraniano. Asesinos de su propia gente.
El rebaño no se revela contra el lobo que lo conduce al matadero.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sobre S-400, S-500 etc
> 
> Una pregunta de un ignorante :
> 
> ...



Los radares de exploración de una batería S-500 tienen ese alcance, pero efectivamente están sujetos a limitaciones físicas como la curvatura del planeta.

Para utilizar el alcance máximo de 600 Kms se pueden usar otros sensores más próximos como radares basados en tierra o en el aire (AWACs), e incluso los datos que se reciban desde radares OTH (sobre el horizonte).

Funcionamiento de un radar OTH.






Una vez el blanco es localizado se lanza el misil y este se guia usando un inercial hasta la altura y posición estimada del objetivo (con o sin actualizaciones intermedias por datalink o satélite), en las proximidades del mismo se activará la cabeza buscadora de radar activo y se produce la interceptación.

Esa es la teoría de como se pueden conseguir estos alcances y lo que requieren.

Para más información sobre los Radares Rusos OTH como siempre la página de Charly015.

¿ Por dónde andan los radares OTH rusos tipo Konteyner ? (actualizado)

Más radares OTH


----------



## vil. (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Suscribo, tengo que reconocer que los primeros fueron un gran éxito de la OTAN, joder les estaban esperando, luego mantenerla con los rusos desangrándose a gran escala y va Putin y ordena la retirada de los lugares de no interés.
> 
> Bien los Rusos están luchando en una guerra de desgaste manteniendo el frente con la idea de darle la vuelta a la situación, y lo están consiguiendo.



La OTAN en ningún momento llevó la iniciativa... simplemente han ido a remolque de lo que los rusos han ido haciendo; ya en aciertos, ya en desaciertos...

Y yo hasta por aquí dije lo que harían los rusos... que no es más que lo que hicieron en Siria y por cierto lo que era LÓGICO y coherente dada una visión ECONÓMICA...

Ahora como pollo sin cabeza seguimos metidos en un berengenal absurdo como el de la ACERIA, sin sentido, sin coherencia... financiando a 30 millones de almas...

Simplemente piensa en cuanto vale hoy la moneda Ucraniana... NADA... y sigue siendo una moneda que permite abastecer a los ciudadanos con gasolina: ¿COMO?, ¿QUIEN LES ENVIA LA GASOLINA?...

En fin un desastre sin paliativos...


----------



## porconsiguiente (19 May 2022)

Cuando abrió el primer sello, oí al primer ser viviente, que decía: Ven. Miré y vi un caballo blanco, y el que montaba sobre él tenía un arco, y le fue dada una corona, y salió vencedor, y para vencer.

Cuando abrió el segundo sello, oí al segundo ser viviente que decía: «Ven». Entonces salió otro caballo, rojo; al que lo montaba se le concedió quitar de la tierra la paz para que se degollaran unos a otros; se le dio una espada grande.

Cuando abrió el tercer sello, oí al tercer ser viviente, que decía: «Ven». Miré, y vi un caballo negro. El que lo montaba tenía una balanza en la mano.
Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: «Dos libras de trigo por un denario y seis libras de cebada por un denario, pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino»

Cuando abrió el cuarto sello, oí la voz del cuarto ser viviente que decía: «Ven».
Miré, y vi un caballo bayo. El que lo montaba tenía por nombre Muerte, y el Hades lo seguía: y les fue dada potestad sobre la cuarta parte de la tierra, para matar con espada, con hambre, con mortandad y con las fieras de la tierra.

Cuando abrió el quinto sello, vi bajo el altar las almas de los que habían sido muertos por causa de la palabra de Dios y por el testimonio que tenían. Y clamaban a gran voz, diciendo: ¿Hasta cuándo, Señor, santo y verdadero, no juzgas y vengas nuestra sangre en los que moran en la tierra?

Cuando abrió el sexto sello, hubo un gran terremoto; y el sol se puso negro como tela de cilicio, y la luna se volvió toda como sangre; y las estrellas del cielo cayeron sobre la tierra, como la higuera deja caer sus higos cuando es sacudida por un fuerte viento. Y el cielo se desvaneció como un pergamino que se enrolla; y todo monte y toda isla se removió de su lugar. Y los reyes de la tierra, y los grandes, los ricos, los capitanes, los poderosos, y todo siervo y todo libre, se escondieron en las cuevas y entre las peñas de los montes; y decían a los montes y a las peñas: Caed sobre nosotros, y escondednos del rostro de aquel que está sentado sobre el trono, y de la ira del Cordero; porque el gran día de su ira ha llegado; ¿y quién podrá sostenerse en pie?”

Y cuando abrió el séptimo sello, hubo silencio en el cielo casi por media hora. Y vi a los siete ángeles que estaban delante de Dios; y les fueron dadas siete trompetas.

nos quedan pocos sellos para escuchar las trompetas.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Gracias forero por contestarle.
> 
> Yo aun digo más, los programas de investigación de armas se pagan en dolares o rublos no en %. Por tanto hay que multiplicar el % por el PIB para sacar el dato de cada pais. Hay que sacar su presupuesto de defensa en moneda.
> 
> ...



Perdón...el forero lo pone en su post. Ahi salen las cifras en dólares. Es muchísimo más de lo que yo decia .Es mas de 12 veces el presupuesto de Rusia.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues mira el superávit por cuenta corriente ruso. Para troncharse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como no va a tener superavit si están pagando un 20% de interés, el problema lo veo en la tinta de la impresora, se las va a ir de la mano.


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Para perder reputación primero hay que tenerla.



Jojo

Pero si ese chaval no lo conocía ni el tato

Ni trabaja en el sector de seguridad, ni ha tenido experiencia militar... sólo se dedica a traer su canal algún "ejperto " de alguna revista y a hablar historietas de guerras pasadas

Eso sí, simpre echando pestes del material militar de fabricación europea.. .


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los croatas ven que les van a montar escenarios bélicos en varios territorios con difíciles equilibrios con Bosnia y Serbia, y que los muertos y la pobreza la sufrirán ellos.



A Croacia le interesa repartirse Bosnia con Serbia. 
Serbia twelve points, Serbie deuze points....


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No debería decirlo, pero sí. O no, o tal vez. (un saludo a los amables agentes del FSB que postean por aquí)



Cerdogan es un hijo de la grandísima puta pero, como Orban, lo primero es su país. 
Igualito que en España...


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rublo ahora 64,75 por USD



61 rublos por dolar ahora mismo jajejijoju


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo haría un pack de venta vinculando con petróleo, gas y todo lo que me apetezca para comprar fertilizantes, a fin de cuentas, si voy a dejar de extraer petróleo, los fertilizantes que son derivados tampoco se producen.




No, los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo.

El petróleo son hidrocarburos y los elementos fertilizantes son fundamentalmente tres, el nitrógeno, el fósforo y el potasio.

El nitrógeno es el más versátil en cuanto a su fuente, pero el fósforo y el potasio solo se obtienen de los depósitos de fosfatos y de potasa.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Este al principio iba de neutral y objetivo pero como ha asomado la colita de ratita, vaya forma de llorar en el video.
> 
> Salud.os.



Claro como no dice lo que te gusta ya no es imparcial, al principio que lo daba todo por los ruskis, si que lo era. Madre mía como estais


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No, los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo.
> 
> El petróleo son hidrocarburos y los elementos fertilizantes son fundamentalmente tres, el nitrógeno, el fósforo y el potasio.
> 
> El nitrógeno es el más versátil en cuanto a su fuente, pero el fósforo y el potasio solo se obtienen de los depósitos de fosfatos y de potasa.



Tiene razón pero...si con el gas, al menos.








Producto petroquímico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







de poliuretanos. Los fabricantes utilizan xilenos para producir plásticos y fibras sintéticas.
El gas de síntesis es una mezcla de monóxido de carbono e hidrógeno que se usa para producir amoníaco y metanol. E*l amoníaco se usa para hacer el fertilizante. La urea y el metanol se usan como solventes y productos químicos intermedios. El craqueo de vapor no deben confundirse con las plantas de reforma de vapor utilizadas para producir hidrógeno y amoníaco.*


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Quien sabe que le paso al tal yago...!!??* antes del conflicto ocasionalmente veía uno que otro video de el y los consideraba medio buenos... pero de un tiempo para aca dio el "changazo.." es decir, _yago_ ve un mundo alterno donde ucrania va ganando y rusia va perdiendo....



A ver si el que vive en un mundo alternativo eres tú.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

El asentamiento de Shchedrishchevo en las afueras de Severodonetsk ha sido liberado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como no va a tener superavit si están pagando un 20% de interés, el problema lo veo en la tinta de la impresora, se las va a ir de la mano.



¿Ha visto la cotización del rublo? a que no va ser la impresora.


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Eso durará lo que aguante la población europea el empobrecimiento
> Ya verás como después de este invierno el discurso cambia.



Efectivamente.
Saldrá Von der Hitler en una entrevista en Hola! que ella habla ruso en la intimidad y que le gusta Tchaikovsky.
Internet Explorer Borrell nos contará que siempre tiene un libro de Pushkin en la mesilla, y le encanta Dostoievsky.

Y así, pretenderán que...pelilllos a la mar hombre, que somos todos camaradas en el mundo global de hoy.

El tema es la otra parte. 
Rusia no va a olvidar lo que ha pasado y lo que está pasando con sus ciudadanos por el mundo.
La UE va a comprometer su presente y su futuro, entre su deuda y su falta de recursos.
Vienen tiempos convulsos en Europa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No, los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo.
> 
> El petróleo son hidrocarburos y los elementos fertilizantes son fundamentalmente tres, el nitrógeno, el fósforo y el potasio.
> 
> El nitrógeno es el más versátil en cuanto a su fuente, pero el fósforo y el potasio solo se obtienen de los depósitos de fosfatos y de potasa.



¡¡¡¿¿QUE??!!! los fertilizantes son derivados del petróleo (Bueno fósiles)

El amoniaco se sintetiza del gas natural por el *proceso de Haber-Bosch.*

Cuando se habla de nitrógeno SIEMPRE ES Amoniaco.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Ha visto la cotización del rublo? a que no va ser la impresora.



Ignóralo ya. Solo está enguarrando el hilo y es lo q pretende.


----------



## torque_200bc (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro como no dice lo que te gusta ya no es imparcial, al principio que lo daba todo por los ruskis, si que lo era. Madre mía como estais




Cualquiera que diga que el régimen de Kiev no está infiltrado de neonazis, como hace Yago, o está comprado o es gilipollas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ignóralo ya. Solo está enguarrando el hilo y es lo q pretende.



Perdón, perdón tiene razón, que hoy tengo ganas de escribir y ya se me pasan.


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> España podría ser un país top como Turquía. Porque igual que Turquía tiene el Bósforo, España tiene Gibraltar.
> España podría tener una armada fuerte y proyectar poder al Atlántico, conectando con iberoamérica que es nuestro mercado y no el de los yanquis. Al menos 8-16 submarinos, protegiendo desde Canarias hasta Baleares. Se podrían haber comprado clase Kilo al peso, y con capacidad de ataque a tierra, cosa que ahora los angloamericanos nos vetan. Marruecos tiene más capacidades ya en todo que España.
> España podría haber desarrollado en estos 40 años no ya drones como el Bayraktar turco, sino misiles de alcance medio, de no ser porque los untados por el anglo en el ministerio de defensa del gobierno Aznar cancelaron el proyecto Capricornio. Los italianos en cambio persistieron y ahora tienen su lanzador Vega.
> España podría y debería comprar S-400 como hizo Turquía. Un sistema de defensa aérea independiente de la OTAN, porque nunca se sabe si los americanos van a venderle los códigos de LA batería Patriot al moro.
> ...



España a la mínima sanción de USA se cae por el retrete.

Es el País más dependiente del mundo de todo lo importante, menos comida.

España esta bajo total control de USA y todos nuestros presidentes desde Adolfo Suarez han sido traidores y saboteadores al servicio de Langley.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Cualquiera que diga que el régimen de Kiev no está infiltrado de neonazis, como hace Yago, o está comprado o es gilipollas



Nazis judios? Que si, que se os ve el plumero y no aceptáis la realidad y la realidad es que el plan se fue a la mierda el primer día, que no haceis nada más que rebajar expectativas, que lleváis casi 3 meses con la ofensiva del donbas y salvo 4 aldeas no habéis avanzado nada, miéntras que los Ukras os han echado de toda la zona de jarkov, eso es la realidad del 2 mejor ejercito del mundo contra el país más pobre de Europa.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A Croacia le interesa repartirse Bosnia con Serbia.
> Serbia twelve points, Serbie deuze points....



La primera vez que dejaron caer ese tema fue... a finales de los 60. Incluso Milosevic y Tudjman se reunieron en un par de ocasiones para hablar de ello.

Bosnia es la gran contradicción de la ex-Yugoslavia, que pone de manifiesto el doble rasero existente en geopolítica. Los mal llamados expertos siempre cuentan que Yugoslavia era un país insostenible por culpa de las diferentes etnias que lo componían, pero por alguna razón que se nos escapa una Bosnia multiétnica sí es viable...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

Jajajajajja ¿Cuál es la diferencia? es que no la hay.


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No, los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo.
> 
> El petróleo son hidrocarburos y los elementos fertilizantes son fundamentalmente tres, el nitrógeno, el fósforo y el potasio.
> 
> El nitrógeno es el más versátil en cuanto a su fuente, pero el fósforo y el potasio solo se obtienen de los depósitos de fosfatos y de potasa.



Los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo cierto

Pero los abonos nitrogenados se fabrican a partir de amoniaco (NH3) y para fabricar amoniaco se emplea gas natural (CH4)

Osea para fabricar fertilizantes nitrogenados (imprescindibles para la agricultura "industrial" de hoy necesaria para dar de comer a más de 8.000 millones de perasonas) se necesita gas natural 

Corolaria de la historia : Sin gas natural no hay fertilizantes a gran escala 

Otro punto para Putin ... y parecía tonto cuando lo cambiamos por el botijo ...


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Nazis judios? Que si, que se os ve el plumero y no aceptáis la realidad y la realidad es que el plan se fue a la mierda el primer día, que no haceis nada más que rebajar expectativas, que lleváis casi 3 meses con la ofensiva del donbas y salvo 4 aldeas no habéis avanzado nada, miéntras que los Ukras os han echado de toda la zona de jarkov, eso es la realidad del 2 mejor ejercito del mundo contra el país más pobre de Europa.



Estas sufriendo  y más que vas a sufrir


----------



## Charidemo (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No, los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo.
> 
> El petróleo son hidrocarburos y los elementos fertilizantes son fundamentalmente tres, el nitrógeno, el fósforo y el potasio.
> 
> El nitrógeno es el más versátil en cuanto a su fuente, pero el fósforo y el potasio solo se obtienen de los depósitos de fosfatos y de potasa.



Perdone que le contradiga. Si el plan es hacer el proceso Haber-Bosh con energía solar, molinos de viento o nuclear para ese día ya la ingesta de proteínas sería a base de canibalismo. En la práctica lo es por el uso de gas para ello.


----------



## visemo (19 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cerdogan es un hijo de la grandísima puta pero, como Orban, lo primero es su país.
> Igualito que en España...



Cerdogan, aprendió por las malas a ser un país soberano. Ahora no olvidemos que para poder serlo, tuvo que hacer una purga en todos los estamentos, ya que están corrompidas de agencias extranjeras y son los que te van a vender. 
Para nosotros poder serlo, o cualquier país europeo, se tendría que hacer lo mismo, porque habria mucho, mucho que limpiar. Cosa que veo improbable con lo vendidos que somos en este país al mundo anglosajón. 
Ojalá una verdadera UE independiente, fuerte y con sólo intereses. Tan cerca, y tan lejos a la vez.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Estas sufriendo  y más que vas a sufrir



Mucho sufrido, si.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¿¿QUE??!!! los fertilizantes son derivados del petróleo (Bueno fósiles)
> 
> El amoniaco se sintetiza del gas natural por el *proceso de Haber-Bosch.*
> 
> Cuando se habla de nitrógeno SIEMPRE ES Amoniaco.




Vamos a ver, el método Haber-Bosch produce amoniaco a partir de nitrógeno del aire e hidrógeno. No usa gasnatural que es metano para nada.

El amoniaco se usa entre otras cosas para fabricar urea.

Has visto a algún agricultor usar amoniaco tal cual como abono?. No creo, ni lo verás.









Proceso de Haber - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Honkler (19 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo haría un pack de venta vinculando con petróleo, gas y todo lo que me apetezca para comprar fertilizantes, a fin de cuentas, si voy a dejar de extraer petróleo, los fertilizantes que son derivados tampoco se producen.



Yo dejaría que Europa y EEUU se pudran y mueran de hambre, a ver si así espabilamos.


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

Son unos ladrones, pero eso ya se sabia.

Lo que no tiene sentido es que los rusos se dejaran pillar con esa pasta fuera , que ademas hubiera estado mucho mejor invertida en el pais , que perdida por la angloesfera.

Me da que habia muchos listo viviendo de esas reservas. Tiene que hacer una limpia interna pero tremenda.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

RF/aliados iniciaron su ataque alrededor del área de Zolote


----------



## dabuti (19 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

El 208. ° Regimiento de cosacos, junto con la 7. ° Brigada, capturaron a Shchedrishchevo y avanzan hacia las fronteras de Severodonetsk, la batalla ya está en marcha en las afueras de Severodonetsk.


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

* "Estados Unidos no es rival para Rusia en una guerra real", dijo el general HR McMaster
al Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales. "Los rusos tienen una potencia 
de fuego de artillería superior, mejores vehículos de combate, y han aprendido el uso 
sofisticado de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) para el efecto táctico. Si las fuerzas 
estadounidenses se encontraran en una guerra terrestre con Rusia, se encontrarían con 
un duro y frío despertar."*
How the Pentagon is Preparing for a Tank War With Russia


----------



## Cga (19 May 2022)

__





Rep. Gaetz: 'We Are Sleepwalking into a War,' 'Regime Change in Russia' is the Goal


(CNS News) -- House Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) criticized lawmakers who voted on Wednesday to send $40 billion in military and humanitarian aid to Ukraine, explaining that they are engaging in a proxy war to bring about regime change in Russia, and are unwilling to hold a vote on authorizing the...




www.cnsnews.com





*Representante Gaetz: 'Estamos sonámbulos hacia una guerra', 'Cambio de régimen en Rusia' es el objetivo*

*(CNS News)* -- El representante de la Cámara Matt Gaetz (R-Fla.) criticó a los legisladores que votaron el miércoles para enviar $40 mil millones en ayuda militar y humanitaria a Ucrania, explicando que están participando en una guerra de poder para lograr un cambio de régimen en Rusia, y no están dispuestos a votar para autorizar el uso de la fuerza militar. “Estamos caminando sonámbulos hacia una guerra, y el pueblo estadounidense se queda en la oscuridad”, dijo Gaetz. 

Hablando en el piso de la Cámara el 11 de mayo, Gaetz dijo: "Hace apenas un año, perdimos una guerra contra los pastores de cabras que blandían rifles [en Afganistán]. Ahora nos apresuramos a luchar contra una nación que tiene 6.000 ojivas nucleares. Los representantes ahora imprudentemente afirmar que estamos en guerra. El congresista [Seth] Moulton [D-Mass.] dijo la semana pasada: 'No solo estamos en guerra para apoyar a los ucranianos, estamos fundamentalmente en guerra, aunque de alguna manera a través de un representante, con Rusia'".

“¿Cómo se supone que terminará esto exactamente?” , preguntó . “Es como si la administración estuviera investigando la línea roja nuclear de [Vladimir] Putin. Un juego de la gallina entre potencias nucleares es una locura".

“Anoche, esta Cámara aprobó $ 40 mil millones para Ucrania, ya que las familias estadounidenses se quedan sin fórmula para bebés”, dijo Gaetz. “Para poner eso en contexto, el presupuesto de Biden exige $ 15.3 mil millones para Aduanas y Patrulla Fronteriza. Entonces, aparentemente Ucrania es dos veces más importante que nuestra patria. Hace dos semanas, votamos sobre la 'Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo de Ucrania'. Fui uno de los 10 representantes que votaron 'no'".

“Si estamos en guerra, como dice el congresista Moulton, ¿por qué no votar una autorización para usar la fuerza militar?”, dijo Gaetz. “O simplemente vamos a operar en Ucrania como lo hemos hecho en Yemen y en todo el mundo, sin declarar para siempre. guerras?"

“Sospecho que muchos en este organismo no querrán una votación o un debate, porque el cambio de régimen en Rusia es su objetivo real, no defender a Ucrania”, dijo el congresista de Florida. “Para lograr este objetivo, están dispuestos a enviar miles de millones a Kiev que llenarán los bolsillos de los funcionarios corruptos, tal como lo hicimos en Afganistán. Estamos caminando dormidos hacia una guerra y el pueblo estadounidense se queda en la oscuridad”.

El martes, Gaetz se unió a otros 56 republicanos de la Cámara de Representantes para votar no al paquete de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania. 

A fines de marzo, el presidente Joe Biden dijo del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin: "Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder".

El senador Lindsey Graham (RS.C.) tuiteó: "¿Hay un Brutus en Rusia? ¿Hay un coronel Stauffenberg más exitoso en el ejército ruso? La única forma en que esto termine es que alguien en Rusia elimine a este tipo [Putin]. Estarías haciendo a tu país, y al mundo, un gran servicio”.

El senador Chris Coons (D-Del.) dijo en abril: “Estamos en un momento muy peligroso en el que es importante que, de manera bipartidista y mesurada, nosotros en el Congreso y la administración lleguemos a una posición común sobre cuándo estamos dispuesto a dar el siguiente paso y enviar no solo armas sino tropas para ayudar en la defensa de Ucrania”.

Coons luego se retractó de esos comentarios, alegando que "no estaba llamando a las tropas estadounidenses a entrar en la guerra en Ucrania". 

El 1 de mayo, la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), dijo: "Estados Unidos apoya a Ucrania. Apoyamos a Ucrania hasta que se gane la victoria... Nuestro compromiso es estar ahí para ustedes hasta que termine la lucha".

El representante Jason Crow (D-Colo.) dijo a los ucranianos: "Estados Unidos de América está en esto para ganar".

El escritor conservador y ex candidato presidencial Pat Buchanan discutió recientemente cómo el personal de inteligencia estadounidense está ayudando a los ucranianos a atacar y matar a generales rusos y bombardear objetivos rusos, hechos que fueron confirmados por el _New York Times_ .

"Al jactarnos públicamente de que ayudamos a planear el asesinato de generales rusos y el hundimiento del crucero Moskva, nos burlamos del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin", dijo Buchanan . "Lo provocamos para que tome represalias contra nosotros, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de una guerra más amplia entre Estados Unidos y Rusia que podría convertirse en la Tercera Guerra Mundial".

“Además, Estados Unidos se jacta de esta manera en la narrativa de Putin de que Rusia se enfrenta y lucha en Ucrania contra una alianza liderada por Estados Unidos que pretende aplastar a Rusia”, agregó Buchanan

Buchanan también citó al ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, diciendo que los envíos de armas de Estados Unidos a Ucrania constituyen "la OTAN... ir a la guerra con Rusia a través de un representante y armar a ese representante".

El paquete de ayuda de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania está ahora bajo consideración en el Senado, donde se espera que sea aprobado.


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

No parece que los rusos y los republicanos vayan a tener problemas por equipo.



Hasta hay una cutreambulacia blindado britanica. Joder parece de la IIGM.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Perdone que le contradiga. Si el plan es hacer el proceso Haber-Bosh con energía solar, molinos de viento o nuclear para ese día ya la ingesta de proteínas sería a base de canibalismo. En la práctica lo es por el uso de gas para ello.




No es un tema de contradicciones.

La reacción de Haber-Bosch solo necesita nitrógeno e hidrógeno, no gas natural.

Hoy día hay hasta métodos para fijar directamente el nitrógeno del aire a la planta, por lo que los abonos nitrogenados son los que mejor se pueden sustituir.


----------



## rober713 (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bosnia es la gran contradicción de la ex-Yugoslavia, que pone de manifiesto el doble rasero existente en geopolítica. Los mal llamados expertos siempre cuentan que Yugoslavia era un país insostenible por culpa de las diferentes etnias que lo componían, pero por alguna razón que se nos escapa una Bosnia multiétnica sí es viable...



Soltare una burrada y agradecere que me ilustreis, he estado en Croacia dos veces, en la primera ocasion con la guia salio varias veces el temita, al final la chica cansada lo simplifico bastante pero aquello se me quedo grabado.....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Según Gazprom, la mitad de las 54 empresas europeas ya han abierto cuentas en rublos en Gazprombank. La semana pasada, según Bloomberg, había 20 empresas de este tipo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Un poco sobre la aviación.

Estoy en un tren con un coronel de la Fuerza Aérea.
Obtuve respuestas breves a mis preguntas.

Realmente hubo muchas pérdidas de aire en los primeros días, más de las previstas.

Hay varios factores.

En primer lugar, nunca se había producido un conflicto con tal saturación del enemigo con instalaciones de defensa aérea. Los ucranianos fueron inundados con todo tipo de juguetes antiaéreos, desde nuestros S-300 y Buks hasta simples stingers oscuros.

En segundo lugar, los métodos clásicos de guerra han demostrado su total ineficacia. Es decir, en teoría, los drones y los señuelos, por ejemplo, deben volarse primero, luego hay que hacer trabajos de contrabatería y de aviación. Aquí los ucranianos nos superaron al principio al llevar su defensa aérea un poco más lejos de lo esperado, lo que no tuvimos en cuenta. Sin embargo, ahora lo hemos superado, utilizando misiles de mucho mayor alcance desde una distancia segura. Pero derribaron bastantes de nuestros pájaros.

En tercer lugar, hay una falta catastrófica de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque. Subrayo: ¡catastrófico! Sí, tenemos un par de modificaciones exitosas de los tipos Inokhodets y Forpost-RU. Y Inokhodets tiene incluso mejores características que Bayraktars. Pero hay decenas de ellos, y el nuestro se puede contar por docenas en el mejor de los casos. No es grave. Está el Orlan-10 con pequeñas bombas, por supuesto, pero en el contexto de los UAV turcos es un jardín de infancia. Y otro punto: la sustitución de importaciones. Hace un año, nuestros aviones no tripulados se probaban en motores alemanes. Todavía no está claro si han aparecido análogos nacionales.

No pude evitar preguntar sobre el "Fantasma de Kiev" y, en general, sobre la superioridad aérea de quién es. Así que atención: el bando ucraniano no ha ganado ni una sola batalla aérea. Ni uno solo. Su máxima victoria fue cuando un combatiente logró escapar de nosotros. Eso fue todo. Fin de la historia. Punto y aparte. Todos los aviones rusos derribados fueron abatidos exclusivamente por las fuerzas de defensa aérea ucranianas. Además, a los ucranianos se les pueden atribuir dos alas de Guinto supervivientes que salieron enteras de Mariupol. Es cierto que fueron dos de nueve, pero eso es todo.

En resumen: nuestra superioridad aérea es máxima, hemos trabajado en nuestros errores, el enemigo será derrotado y la victoria será nuestra.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son unos ladrones, pero eso ya se sabia.
> 
> Lo que no tiene sentido es que los rusos se dejaran pillar con esa pasta fuera , que ademas hubiera estado mucho mejor invertida en el pais , que perdida por la angloesfera.
> 
> Me da que habia muchos listo viviendo de esas reservas. Tiene que hacer una limpia interna pero tremenda.



Hubo una entrevista con la directora del banco central de Rusia y le preguntaban por qué había hecho éso. Además tenia una advertencia de Putin de que no lo hiciera. Es un punto más para pensar que la guerra de Putin fue contra reacción en su diseño final. y explicaba que:

1- Que hay dos tipos de crisis(no me preguntéis que explique más porque no lo sé, ella las nombraba) un tipo de ellas requieren divisas en el extranjero. No se arreglan con divisas internas.

2- Era mucho menos % que otros países. Es mucho dinero porque el país debía estar supersaneado, quizás por las mismas sanciones que no permiten endeudarte al tum- tum.

Fue el resultado de que el gobierno ya había advertido al banco central antes de la crisis y no avisó de nuevo al preparar la ofensiva pensando que no había tanto dinero, que se habían cumplido sus órdenes y que no habian esperado ¡unas sanciones tan brutales y menos en tan corto lapso de tiempo como no se habían dado antes.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

*1730 militantes se han rendido, incluidos 80 heridos. *

Observando este dato uno se pregunta donde están los cientos de heridos por los que los nazis no paraban de pedir auxilio?. Lo que quede aun por salir no creo sean esos heridos, porque seria inhumano sacar antes a los ilesos. Creo no veremos esos heridos porque los nazis decidieron matarlos antes, por considerarlos un lastre mientras estuvieron luchando. Que dirán los medios de comunicación Occidentales al respecto?







*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 10:00 horas del 19 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*



▪Durante las últimas 24 horas, 771 militantes de la unidad nacionalista Azov se rindieron en la planta metalúrgica Azovstal bloqueada en MARIUPOL.
TOTAL desde el 16 de mayo, *.1730 militantes se han rendido, incluidos 80 heridos.*

Todos aquellos que necesitan tratamiento hospitalario reciben asistencia en instituciones médicas de la República Popular de Donetsk en NOVOAZOVSK y DONETSK.

▪Durante el día, misiles aéreos de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron siete puestos de mando, incluidos los puestos de mando de la brigada de infantería motorizada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aldea de NIKOLAEVKA y la brigada de defensa territorial 104 en la aldea de KONSTANTINOVKA, así como 11 almacenes de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones en las áreas de los asentamientos BAKHMUT, KONSTANTINOVKA, ILYINKA y MINKOVKA de la República Popular de Donetsk y 26 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania .
Destruido: una división de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 en el distrito BOLSHIE LOMZAKI de la región de Nikolaev y una división del sistema de defensa aérea Buk-M1 en la región SLAVYANOGORSK de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército alcanzó dos puestos de mando, así como 58 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.
En total, como resultado de los ataques aéreos, murieron más de 340 nacionalistas, se desactivaron 62 unidades de equipo militar.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron seis puestos de mando, 295 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 43 unidades de artillería y morteros ucranianas en posiciones de tiro y dos estaciones de guerra electrónica.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en las áreas de los asentamientos de VOLCHYYAR, BORSCHEVKA, VELIKI KHUTORY, MALY PARODOI, SNIEZHKOVKA y PETROVSKOE de la región de Kharkiv, CHERNOBAEVKA y NOVAYA KAHOVKA de la región de Kherson destruyeron 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido un UAV "Bayraktar-TB2 " .
Además, en las áreas de los asentamientos de TOPOLSKOE, MALA KAMYSHEVAKHA, SEMENOVKA, SHPAKOVKA, GLINSKOE, SNEZHKOVKA de la región de Kharkiv y CHERNOBAEVKA de la región de Kherson, se interceptaron 12 cohetes ucranianos del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 172 aeronaves,
- 125 helicópteros,
- 942 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 313 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 3158 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 395 lanzacohetes múltiples,
- 1562 cañones de artillería de campo y morteros,
- 3026 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Según se informa, el gobierno australiano ha decidido proporcionar a Ucrania 20 vehículos blindados de ruedas Bushmaster PMV (4x4) adicionales y 14 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal de oruga M113 (foto australiana). Australia ya había proporcionado a Ucrania 20 PMV Bushmaster. El coste del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar australiana es de 60,9 millones de dólares australianos (42,68 millones de dólares estadounidenses), incluidos 12 millones de dólares australianos para los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113 y 48,9 millones de dólares australianos para los vehículos Bushmaster. Con ello, la ayuda militar de Australia a Ucrania asciende a más de 285 millones de dólares australianos (200 millones de dólares estadounidenses).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Charidemo (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No es un tema de contradicciones.
> 
> La reacción de Haber-Bosch solo necesita nitrógeno e hidrógeno, no gas natural.
> 
> Hoy día hay hasta métodos para fijar directamente el nitrógeno del aire a la planta, por lo que los abonos nitrogenados son los que mejor se pueden sustituir.



Continuemos. Hace falta Hidrogeno o sacamos del agua por hidrólisis ya que suponemos que no usamos metano) 200 atmósferas y 200 grados centigrados. Hagamos cuentas del precio a que daldria eso a base de renovables o nuclear y se llega a la conclusión práctica de que se necesita gas para comer. Esta todo estudiado.
Luego queda el tema de incorporar el nitrógeno al suelo por los métodos que se usaban en la era preindustrial, rotación de cultivos con leguminosas y caca de caballo. Mano de santo pero no daba casi ni para comer a 1500 millones de personas que habían antes del uso de fertilizantes químicos.
A ese paso en 20 años se acaba la eutrofizacion del Mar Menor. No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No es un tema de contradicciones.
> 
> La reacción de Haber-Bosch solo necesita nitrógeno e hidrógeno, no gas natural.
> 
> Hoy día hay hasta métodos para fijar directamente el nitrógeno del aire a la planta, por lo que los abonos nitrogenados son los que mejor se pueden sustituir.



De la viabilidad en masa de estos procesos no hablamos? 

Es sencillo. No hay gas, ergo nos quedamos sin fertilizantes, ergo hambre. 

No hay mucho más que entender. Cualquier otra tecnología tardará años en implementarse. 

Pero bueno, la UE ya ha dicho que seremos independientes de los rusos energética mente.... Para 2027

Como corten el grifo, a pasar hambre unos añitos. Es muy irresponsable vender que no pasa ná


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El nazi Maxim jorin comparte con nosotros las estimaciones del trabajo de los sistemas Rusos EW.

Según él, los ejércitos Rusos tienen un dominio completo en estos asuntos.
La lucha electrónica fue especialmente efectiva durante la operación de Kiev.









Мельник


Беларусь и мир




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El nazi Maxim jorin comparte con nosotros las estimaciones del trabajo de los sistemas Rusos EW.
> 
> Según él, los ejércitos Rusos tienen un dominio completo en estos asuntos.
> La lucha electrónica fue especialmente efectiva durante la operación de Kiev.
> ...



Esta es una de las cosas sobre las que no sé lo que hay, yo siempre había pensado que los rusos iban atrasados en guerra electrónica, pero parece que no.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

La exdiputada Noruega Sandra Andersen lucha por Ucrania. Está en la primera línea de combate.









Мельник


Беларусь и мир




t.me


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

Acordaros que Suiza os ayuda bajo cuerda... no nos metáis en el mismo saco


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El comandante adjunto del batallón "aidar" * Muryga fue llevado a los tribunales en Rostov-on-Don, donde hoy se le dará a conocer la medida cautelar. La sesión se celebrará a puerta cerrada.

*contra los combatientes del batallón "aidar" en la Federación rusa, se iniciaron casos penales









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Perdón, perdón tiene razón, que hoy tengo ganas de escribir y ya se me pasan.



Sir, puedes hacer tu santa voluntad. Faltaría más. 
A mi no me gusta decir a la gente lo que debe hacer, lo considero una falta de respeto.

Yo digo lo que hago yo y es pasar, ignorar a los provocadores asalariados. Hay mucho dinero para ello. La élite corrupta cuando se dió cuenta del poder de las redes, actuó en consecuencia.

Ignorándoles se les anula, les haces desaparecer.
Nunca les vas a convencer, es su trabajo.

Los desinformados y cortos de entendederas deberían hacer lo que el sentido común dicta: escuchar antes de hablar.

Yo estoy aquí para informarme de los que aportan contenido, ya sea informativo o de opinión.

No me interesa discutir y menos con asalariados o faltos de entendederas. Además cuando voy con retraso en el hilo, me pongo al día rápidamente.

A estas alturas creo que he aprendido que hay que pasar de los tóxicos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

_"*Las medidas propuestas* incluyen imponer un precio tope al petróleo ruso, respaldado por las llamadas **** sanciones secundarias **** , que *castigarían a los compradores extranjeros que no cumplan con las restricciones estadounidenses*".

_


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> De hecho Rusia está permitiendo a Ucrania exportar los cereales a traves del Danubio.



Claro, rusia le permite a Ucrania exportar trigo como también le permite matar miles de sus soldados, destruir cientos de sus tanques, derribar sus aviones y hundir sus barcos...

A rusia no le pasan cositas, las permite...


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _"*Las medidas propuestas* incluyen imponer un precio tope al petróleo ruso, respaldado por las llamadas **** sanciones secundarias **** , que *castigarían a los compradores extranjeros que no cumplan con las restricciones estadounidenses*".
> 
> _



Aquí se les ha pasado un detalle: se paga en rublos u oro. Cómo pretenden meterme la tasa?


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR dijo que se estaba trabajando en la creación de un tribunal para los criminales nazis ucranianos que habían cometido crímenes en el territorio de la DNR.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Los italianos han desencadenado un esquizofrénico plan de "solución por etapas" en Ucrania, enviándolo a la ONU para que se haga notar. Primero un alto el fuego, luego una conferencia de paz con una multitud de mediadores que encerraría a los ucranianos fuera de la OTAN pero de camino a la UE, daría a Crimea y Donbass "plena autonomía" dentro del Estado ucraniano, tras lo cual Rusia retiraría sus tropas, y Rusia quedaría fuera de las sanciones y concluiría un acuerdo multilateral de paz y seguridad en Europa.

El interés aquí, por supuesto, no es el contenido de las aspiraciones, sobre cuyo fondo no hay nada que hablar. Lo que resulta interesante es el hecho mismo de que el adversario comience a moverse en la dirección de una solución pacífica. El propio Draghi dijo casi al mismo tiempo que todos, incluidos los estadounidenses, deberían sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones y buscar formas de construir la paz.

Y esto debe entenderse como la primera etapa de la aceptación oficial de la realidad: la derrota militar de los ucranianos es inminente y no está demasiado lejos, por lo que muchas veces la apuesta declarada por el enemigo de la "victoria en el campo de batalla" no es viable, el precio de incluso el nivel actual de la confrontación es muy pesado para él, y por lo tanto comienza la búsqueda de formas de tejer y destejer de alguna manera. Y lo importante aquí no es que la versión propuesta de estos caminos sea inútil, sino que la vida te obliga a empezar a buscarlos.

El resto lo hace el tiempo y nuestras tropas en la tarea de iluminar las mentes del enemigo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el método Haber-Bosch produce amoniaco a partir de nitrógeno del aire e hidrógeno. No usa gasnatural que es metano para nada.
> 
> El amoniaco se usa entre otras cosas para fabricar urea.
> 
> ...



Pues te equivocas, se utiliza en el proceso:

*Prácticamente todo el amoníaco que se produce hoy en día se hace mediante el ciclo Haber-Bosch. El gas metano natural se usa para producir hidrógeno*_ (liberando seis toneladas de dióxido de carbono por cada 1,1 toneladas de hidrógeno), *luego este hidrógeno se hace reaccionar con el nitrógeno atmosférico para producir amoníaco, normalmente quemando más gas natural para proporcionar el calor y la presión necesarios para la reacción.*

Esto no sólo supone un 1,8% de las emisiones mundiales de CO2, sino que también es responsable de la contaminación por nitratos de las aguas subterráneas y emite grandes cantidades de óxido nitroso peligroso a la atmósfera. Por no hablar de que *consume entre el 3-5% del total de la producción mundial de gas natural*, y de que el propio proceso de extracción de gas arroja emisiones de metano directamente al aire, donde actúa como un gas de efecto invernadero extremadamente potente._


Hay tropecientasmil fuentes, es una al azar:








El avance de la electrólisis verde del amoníaco tiene potencial para eliminar el 2% de las emisiones mundiales de efecto invernadero


Científicos de la Universidad australiana de Monash afirman haber logrado un avance decisivo en la producción de amoníaco ecológico.



ecoinventos.com










Y sobre fertilizantes, página al azar:

_Aproximadamente el 80% del nitrógeno producido por el proceso *Haber-Bosch*, se utiliza en la producción de *fertilizantes* agrícolas._

Y de un paper al azar:

_…*Esta síntesis industrial de nitrógeno es la base de la agroindustria* y participa activamente de la industria de la guerra, entre otros renglones económicos. Este artículo pretende mostrar lo que hay detrás del uso intensivo de fertilizantes químicos provenientes de este proceso._


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Se ha abierto otra causa penal contra el ex presidente Yanukóvich en Ucrania

Según los materiales presentados por la Fiscalía General de Ucrania, Yanukóvich habría cruzado ilegalmente la frontera estatal el 23 de febrero de 2014 cuando se encontraba en las afueras de la región de Donetsk.

Un tribunal ya ha autorizado otra detención de Yanukóvich. Ahora está en Rusia.

Sí, un país lleno de criminales de guerra, incluidos los que están en el poder, no tiene nada mejor que hacer.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## xenofonte (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¿¿QUE??!!! los fertilizantes son derivados del petróleo (Bueno fósiles)
> 
> El amoniaco se sintetiza del gas natural por el *proceso de Haber-Bosch.*
> 
> Cuando se habla de nitrógeno SIEMPRE ES Amoniaco.




En el proceso Haber-Bosch el nitrógeno es el del aire y el hidrógeno procede del metano (gas natural), no del petróleo.

Por cierto, el proceso Haber-Bosch se desarrolló poco antes de la 1ª Guerra Mundial y fue lo que permitió a Alemania abastecerse de los nitratos necesarios para la fabricación de explosivos. Hasta ese momento, se obtenían del _nitrato de Chile_, del famoso guano, y había que transportarlo en barco. Pero ese suministro fue rápidamente bloqueado por la Marina inglesa.

Así que si no es por Fritz Haber (y por la BASF que le compra la patente), la Gran guerra hubiese durado mucho menos y se habrían ahorrado muchas vidas.
Aunque por otro lado, ese mismo proceso permitió obtener nitratos necesarios para fertilizar los campos, se multiplicaron las cosechas y la población mundial tuvo acceso a muchos más alimentos.

Si ahora volvemos a la situación anterior a la llegada de los fertilizantes industriales, el alimento va a ser realmente escaso, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de personas que habitamos el planeta.

Tal vez sea ese el verdadero objetivo: reducir la población mundial. Y la culpa se la van a llevar Putin y los rusos, por supuesto.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el método Haber-Bosch produce amoniaco a partir de nitrógeno del aire e hidrógeno. No usa gasnatural que es metano para nada.
> 
> El amoniaco se usa entre otras cosas para fabricar urea.
> 
> ...



Cómo que no? Están echando los purines de los cerdos desde cubas. Así a la brava.
A la mafia porcina le interesa y los rústicos se han dejado convencer. Donde cae quema todo, apesta y contamina los acuíferos.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Rusia echa raíces rápidamente en Kherson

El nuevo presupuesto de la región liberada de Kherson ha sido aprobado en rublos, dijo el jefe de la administración civil-militar de la región, Volodymyr Saldo, en una reunión con representantes de los municipios.

"El presupuesto es sólo prescindible. Todavía no damos el lado de los ingresos. Incluye los gastos de los salarios de las autoridades ejecutivas, el coste del pago de las direcciones sociales, el pago de las pensiones", aclaró.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los fertilizantes no son derivados del petróleo cierto
> 
> Pero los abonos nitrogenados se fabrican a partir de amoniaco (NH3) y para fabricar amoniaco se emplea gas natural (CH4)
> 
> ...



Para fabricar amoniaco lo único imprescindible es nitrógeno e hidrógeno.

Esta es la reacción de Haber-Bosch:

N2. + 3H2 ---------------- 2NH3,. Y nada más.

Y lo dejo, que es off topic.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> De la viabilidad en masa de estos procesos no hablamos?
> 
> Es sencillo. No hay gas, ergo nos quedamos sin fertilizantes, ergo hambre.
> 
> ...



Parece un poco infantil lo vuestro, no? Que rusia mande a miles de sus jóvenes a morir a Ucrania de forma atroz es un precio razonable que la sociedad rusa debe estar dispuesta a asumir con normalidad.

Sin embargo, si Europa se enfrenta con sanciones económicas al fascismo ruso, todo son lamentos; los doritos se pueden poner caros, puede que suban el precio del autobús, en Somalia les puede faltar el trigo.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

En Artemivsk, región de Donetsk, otra serie de llegadas. Todo en los mismos lugares nativos para las AFU y el TRS: una planta de procesamiento de carne abandonada y el dormitorio del AIT.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Continuemos. Hace falta Hidrogeno o sacamos del agua por hidrólisis ya que suponemos que no usamos metano) 200 atmósferas y 200 grados centigrados. Hagamos cuentas del precio a que daldria eso a base de renovables o nuclear y se llega a la conclusión práctica de que se necesita gas para comer. Esta todo estudiado.
> Luego queda el tema de incorporar el nitrógeno al suelo por los métodos que se usaban en la era preindustrial, rotación de cultivos con leguminosas y caca de caballo. Mano de santo pero no daba casi ni para comer a 1500 millones de personas que habían antes del uso de fertilizantes químicos.
> A ese paso en 20 años se acaba la eutrofizacion del Mar Menor. No hay mal que por bien no venga.



) 
Sin contar que usamos semillas muy determinadas con patente que requieren pesticidas plaguicidas y productos muy específicos y, creo, que por ahí andan derivados de petróleo también y sobre todo que a corto plazo no sirve como o por donde puedas llegar a extraer esos producotos sino los que de verdad se están usando.

Para el resto deberás montar las fábricas pertinentes y evaluar precio y suministros, pero será para mañana.

Pero esto es ya un empecinamiento del forero para un post en el que considerar a los fertilizantes como derivados del petróleo era argumento menor. A Rusia, sin embagues, le dicen que van a dañar su economía como estrategia de guerra y si ella les responde que no van a pagar la guerra que la van a pagar sus enemigos pues lo mismo da cual sea el argumento para fastidiar la gracia:

No me compras sólo lo que tu quieres, cuando tu quieres y hasta que tu quieres. Yo tengo otras cosas que decir.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

La hostelería búlgara, descontenta con los refugiados ucranianos

Crece el descontento en la hostelería búlgara con los refugiados ucranianos alojados en los hoteles locales. Su dirección no sabe cuándo dejarán los huéspedes forzados sus habitaciones y cómo se hará exactamente, escribe el sitio web bTV Novinite.

La agencia estatal para los refugiados de Bulgaria ha anunciado que trasladará a los refugiados a las bases de la agencia estatal a finales de este mes. Sin embargo, no hay información sobre cuántas de estas bases hay, cuántas camas tienen y en qué condiciones están.

Estamos esperando los vídeos de quejas de la gente "rabiosa" de cómo no les gustan las condiciones en Bulgaria.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Parece un poco infantil lo vuestro, no? Que rusia mande a miles de sus jóvenes a morir a Ucrania de forma atroz es un precio razonable que la sociedad rusa debe estar dispuesta a asumir con normalidad.
> 
> Sin embargo, si Europa se enfrenta con sanciones económicas al fascismo ruso, todo son lamentos; los doritos se pueden poner caros, puede que suban el precio del autobús, en Somalia les puede faltar el trigo.



Europa está dando PENA. Sin más. Guárdate tus perorata victimista de fascismo, buenos y malos para las cosas que no son de comer por favor.
Estaremos en guerra pero los voceros estáis convenciendo a la gente que la mejor forma de luchar contra Rusia es hacernos el harakiri.
De locos.


----------



## Charidemo (19 May 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> En el proceso Haber-Bosch el nitrógeno es el del aire y el hidrógeno procede del metano (gas natural), no del petróleo.
> 
> Por cierto, el proceso Haber-Bosch se desarrolló poco antes de la 1ª Guerra Mundial y fue lo que permitió a Alemania abastecerse de los nitratos necesarios para la fabricación de explosivos. Hasta ese momento, se obtenían del _nitrato de Chile_, del famoso guano, y había que transportarlo en barco. Pero ese suministro fue rápidamente bloqueado por la Marina inglesa.
> 
> ...



Pocos científicos han tenido una huella en la humanidad como Haber. Invento el proceso de crear fertilizante del aire pero también la producción masiva de explosivos modernos y la guerra química. Sí, el también desarrollo el uso de químicos en la IGM para Alemania, se consideraba un patriota.


----------



## urbi et orbi (19 May 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Cerdogan, aprendió por las malas a ser un país soberano. Ahora no olvidemos que para poder serlo, tuvo que hacer una purga en todos los estamentos, ya que están corrompidas de agencias extranjeras y son los que te van a vender.
> Para nosotros poder serlo, o cualquier país europeo, se tendría que hacer lo mismo, porque habria mucho, mucho que limpiar. Cosa que veo improbable con lo vendidos que somos en este país al mundo anglosajón.
> Ojalá una verdadera UE independiente, fuerte y con sólo intereses. Tan cerca, y tan lejos a la vez.



será impossible una Europa independiente
el capital financiero de los innombrables domina europa y estados unidos
solo la unidad de Alemania con Rusia podría vencer los innombrables
somos pueblos sumisos desde 1918 cuando enfrentaron Rusia contra Alemania
después del final de la 1 guerra mundial ambos paises quedaron arruinados enfrentados y divididos hasta hoy
ucrania es solo uno episodio más para que europa nunca sea independiente
Rusia es blanca europea y occidental
Viva la madre Rusia


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El suministro de las AFU en Severodonetsk se interrumpe, el jefe de las AFU pide permiso para retirar las tropas

Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ha informado a Zelenskyy de que en los próximos días comenzarán los combates callejeros en Severodonetsk y ha pedido al presidente que dé su aprobación a la retirada de las tropas de la ciudad para no repetir el destino de Azovstal.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me








_Que cara de bestia_


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cómo que no? Están echando los purines de los cerdos desde cubas. Así a la brava.
> A la mafia porcina le interesa y los rústicos se han dejado convencer. Donde cae quema todo, apesta y contamina los acuíferos.




El agricultor cuando la urea está a precio no tira de purin que alcaliniza mucho la tierra. 

He preguntado si había visto echar amoniaco, no purines.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> LES DAIS VUELTAS Y VUELTAS PERO CADA DIA QUE PASA RUSIA VA GANANDO MAS Y MAS A NIVEL MUNDILA Y EUROPA SE HUNDE EN SU DEUDA Y SU MISERIA



Rusia terminara ganando el conflicto con la Otan, pero la guerra se prolongara mas de lo previsto, tener enfrente a una coalicion de mas de 40 paises no es moco de pavo, los rusos tienen hidrocarburos, materias primas y la voluntad de ganar.  







PD- Despues de la guerra, vendra la paz y el Imperio Euro-Ruso.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el método Haber-Bosch produce amoniaco a partir de nitrógeno del aire e hidrógeno. No usa gasnatural que es metano para nada.
> 
> El amoniaco se usa entre otras cosas para fabricar urea.
> 
> ...



El metano es empleado para producir hidrógeno: CH4 + 2 H2O ---> CO2 + 4 H2 

Con hidrógeno y nitrógeno del aire se produce amoniaco mediante el método Haber-Bosch

Con amoníaco se puede fabricar urea, sulfato amónico, fosfato amónico o cloruro amónico. 

Oxidando el amoniaco se puede fabricar ácido nítrico: NH3 + 2 O2 ---> HNO3 + H2O 

Con ácido nítrico se pueden fabricar nitratos


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

EXCLUSIVA⚡George W. Bush Jr. confirmó que los laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania habían sido patrocinados por el Pentágono. El ex presidente estadounidense lo hizo mientras hablaba con los bromistas rusos Vovan y Lexus, pero creyó realmente que su interlocutor era Vladimir Zelensky. Bush incluso calificó al presidente ucraniano de "tipo inteligente" por haber evacuado supuestamente los laboratorios para que no fueran a parar a los rusos. La grabación se hizo pública como parte del maratón de New Horizons mostrado en la plataforma Watch.

Vea la transmisión en vivo ahora mismo en nuestro canal de Telegram: t.me/smotrim_ru?livestream









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## piru (19 May 2022)

Para que luego los follaotan ladren sobre los salvajes orcos. Hay personal femenino del ejército ruso para registrar a las nazis de Azob:


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ENORME PROBLEMA y de proporciones bíblicas... de esos 30 millones una inmensidad de ellos acabarán SI ó SÍ en Europa... con lo que está sucediendo es como un clavo más en el ataud....



Eso esta claro, a la RFA fagocitar los 15 millones de alemanes del este de la RDA, se les hizo cuesta arriba, 30 millones asi de sopeton es demasiado para digerir, la Union Europea *terminara cerrando las fronteras a los refugiados civiles ucranianos, al tiempo !!!.*


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El suministro de las AFU en Severodonetsk se interrumpe, el jefe de las AFU pide permiso para retirar las tropas
> 
> Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ha informado a Zelenskyy de que en los próximos días comenzarán los combates callejeros en Severodonetsk y ha pedido al presidente que dé su aprobación a la retirada de las tropas de la ciudad para no repetir el destino de Azovstal.
> 
> ...



Pues con lo que hay detrás de la frente (que forma parte de la cara) piensa y con la mano escribe algo más razonable o menos irrazonable que, por los hechos han demostrado, los animales no racionales de Mariupol.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

pinzas, pero ojo






Sin pinzas, confirmamos


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Para que luego los follaotan ladren sobre los salvajes orcos. Hay personal femenino del ejército ruso para registrar a las nazis de Azob:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063287



Espero que la aligeraran el equipaje, porque la tia parece que se lleva hasta las puertas.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Continuemos. Hace falta Hidrogeno o sacamos del agua por hidrólisis ya que suponemos que no usamos metano) 200 atmósferas y 200 grados centigrados. Hagamos cuentas del precio a que daldria eso a base de renovables o nuclear y se llega a la conclusión práctica de que se necesita gas para comer. Esta todo estudiado.
> Luego queda el tema de incorporar el nitrógeno al suelo por los métodos que se usaban en la era preindustrial, rotación de cultivos con leguminosas y caca de caballo. Mano de santo pero no daba casi ni para comer a 1500 millones de personas que habían antes del uso de fertilizantes químicos.
> A ese paso en 20 años se acaba la eutrofizacion del Mar Menor. No hay mal que por bien no venga.




Pero quién está hablando de renovables ni demás historias?.

Por mi les pueden dar por culo a todas. El petróleo es insustituible hoy por hoy.

Joder, que lo único que estoy intentando decir es que para fabricar amoniaco no se necesita gasnatural, que lo mezclamos todo y lo agitamos bien.

Y vuelvo a decir que lo dejo, si alguien quiere que abra otro hilo


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Para fabricar amoniaco lo único imprescindible es nitrógeno e hidrógeno.
> 
> Esta es la reacción de Haber-Bosch:
> 
> ...



Ya el N2 lo sacas del aire pero :

¿De donde sacas el hidrógeno?

Por eso en el Haber - Bosch a ESCALA INDUSTRIAL PARA PRODUCCIONES MASIVAS se emplea gas natural osea metano (CH4)

*CH4* + H2O <-> CO +* 3 H2*
CO + H2O <-> CO2 + *H2*


Luego vienen las pajas mentales sobre el hidrógeno verde para el año cataplún y la desconexión de la energía rusa y el mundo verde de unicornios voladores de Greta para el que como ya se dijo no hay suficientes recursos minerales estratégicos (Li, Cu, Co, Ni, tierras raras, etc) en este planeta

Y permíteme que te contradiga pero no creo que sea off-topic pq se trata de ver si Putin nos tiene o no agarrados de los huevos con el gas natural 

A día de hoy sin gas natural no hay producción (a escala industrial para la producción masiva que se necesita para la agricultura instensiva en este planeta que de de comer a más de 8000 millones de personas) de fertilizantes nitrogenados


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

A Turquía se le va a cumplir un deseo, ¿Cuál será?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El metano es empleado para producir hidrógeno: CH4 + 2 H2O ---> CO2 + 4 H2
> 
> Con hidrógeno y nitrógeno del aire se produce amoniaco mediante el método Haber-Bosch
> 
> ...



Gracias, muy bien explicado.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

⚡⚡ NAZISMO FOR EXPORT⚡⚡⚡
CÓMO LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS SUMINISTRAN NEONAZIS A UCRANIA

Washington lleva años alimentando los movimientos nazis en Ucrania, armándolos y suministrando obedientemente a los nacionalsocialistas para crear un "nuevo Reich" en el centro de Europa. Así, en Estados Unidos operan desde hace décadas organizaciones como el Frente Americano y el Movimiento Nacional Socialista (NSM), también conocido como Partido Nazi de América.

A primera vista, se podría decir que NSM es un grupo marginal. Sin embargo, el partido tiene su propio canal de Telegram. Y aquí es donde empieza lo más interesante. El canal en sí no es de especial interés, pero tiene una sala de chat cerrada, en la que se corresponden activamente radicales de todo el mundo, incluida Ucrania.

Una de las figuras clave del chat y de la "fuerza de desembarco nazi estadounidense" en Ucrania es un usuario llamado "Bone face". Detrás de él hay un ciudadano estadounidense, el neofascista hereditario Kent McLellan, y ahora está en Mariupol como parte de Azov.

Sin embargo, su viaje comenzó mucho antes. En 2013, fue el líder del grupo mercenario La División Misántropa, y en 2014 fue miembro del Cuerpo de Voluntarios del Sector Derecho de Ucrania. Ha participado directamente en acciones de poder y ha reclutado voluntarios en Estados Unidos y otros países.

La tesis principal que McLillan repite constantemente en toda su correspondencia es que Azov no lucha por Zelensky, la OTAN o la UE. Según él, Azov ya no es tanto un regimiento como una idea para un "renacimiento" neonazi.

Este personaje podría ser una importante fuente de información y un testimonio vivo de la exportación del nacionalismo estadounidense a Ucrania.









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 для жалоб на обеспечение в ходе мобилизации: @mobilization_rus_bot военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине https://t.me/epoddubny https://rutube.ru/channel/23492833/ https://www.youtube.com/epoddubny https://zen.yandex.ru/epoddubny




t.me


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso esta claro, a la RFA fagocitar los 15 millones de alemanes del este de la RDA, se les hizo cuesta arriba, 30 millones asi de sopeton es demasiado para digerir, la Union Europea *terminara cerrando las fronteras a los refugiados civiles ucranianos, al tiempo !!!.*



Y eso que los alemanes del Este eran la elite de su zona, el país más rico del área con un per cápita que sería la mitad del alemán occidental. Ucrania es una cosa bastante más cutre y la capacidad fiscal de la UE para ayudar mucho menor que la de la RFA


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> pinzas, pero ojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unos billoncejos de dólares más que no se usarán el año que viene. Y van....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> …
> 
> Joder, que *lo único que estoy intentando decir es que para fabricar amoniaco no se necesita gasnatural*, que lo mezclamos todo y lo agitamos bien.




¿Lees las respuestas a tus mensajes o vas a piñón fijo?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Lo de los republicanos es acojonante, SON DIRECTAMENTE ASESINOS DE NIÑOS. Tienen lo peor de la derecha liberal junto con lo peor del socialismo (los neocon como Bush son socialdemócratas a lo bestia).
Votan a favor de enviar armas para que los nazis maten niños e n Ucrania y ahora se oponen a dar dinero para alimento de bebés en su propio país


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Lees las respuestas a tus mensajes o vas a piñón fijo?




Pues si he citado a 4 o 5 será porque he leído la respuesta, igual que a ti ahora.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

Soldados del 1er batallón de la RPD Spetsnaz destruyeron francotiradores con un misil guiado antitanque en el área de Avdiivka
Los francotiradores tienen muchos rifles de largo alcance de la OTAN y pueden disparar desde una distancia inaccesible para los francotiradores de la DPR, por lo que están siendo desmilitarizados de esta manera.


Ya había visto un oficial de las republicas "quejándose" del tema de la diferencia de los rifles de la Otan y los de ellos.
Los rifles de francotirador rusos son inferiores a los otanicos? 
O es que los rusos no les dan las ultimas versiones a los republicanos?


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro como no dice lo que te gusta ya no es imparcial, al principio que lo daba todo por los ruskis, si que lo era. Madre mía como estais




La cuestión no es decir lo que me guste o me deje de gustar, la cuestión es decir lo que sucede guste o no sin perderse en divagaciones subjetivas.

Saludos.


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Soldados del 1er batallón de la RPD Spetsnaz destruyeron francotiradores con un misil guiado antitanque en el área de Avdiivka
> Los francotiradores tienen muchos rifles de largo alcance de la OTAN y pueden disparar desde una distancia inaccesible para los francotiradores de la DPR, por lo que están siendo desmilitarizados de esta manera.
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que durante años, por los acuerdos "de paz", no se podia vender armas a los de las republicas. De ahí las fotos con rifles de francotirador como el mosin de los arsenales de reserva , eso si con miras nuevas. Son buenos rifles pero de alcance más corto que las versiones modernas, por el tipo de munición. Los de ahora son de más calibre.

Los rifles de francotirador actuales son bastante caros, no se si les habran enviado los suficientes. Estaran pillando de las retiradas y rendiciones Ucrnaianas, pero lo dicho son valiosos.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Parece un poco infantil lo vuestro, no? Que rusia mande a miles de sus jóvenes a morir a Ucrania de forma atroz es un precio razonable que la sociedad rusa debe estar dispuesta a asumir con normalidad.
> 
> Sin embargo, si Europa se enfrenta con sanciones económicas al fascismo ruso, todo son lamentos; los doritos se pueden poner caros, puede que suban el precio del autobús, en Somalia les puede faltar el trigo.



Una vez que estas involucrado en una gran guerra, lo unico importante es ganarla, la sociedad rusa aceptara su destino como nosotros aceptaremos el nuestro, lo de razonable no sirve en el campo de batalla, solo en las mesas de negociacion !!!. 

PD- Conque las familias tengan dos hijos varones cada 25 años, se pueden permitir la muerte de uno de ellos en el frente, soldados no han de faltar y si mucho me apuras tambien se podrian permitir dos grandes guerras cada 100 años.


----------



## Snowball (19 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso esta claro, a la RFA fagocitar los 15 millones de alemanes del este de la RDA, se les hizo cuesta arriba, 30 millones asi de sopeton es demasiado para digerir, la Union Europea *terminara cerrando las fronteras a los refugiados civiles ucranianos, al tiempo !!!.*



Hace 20 años, un alemán me dijo que hubiera sido más fácil fagocitar Portugal que la RDA ....


----------



## porconsiguiente (19 May 2022)

0


Simo Hayha dijo:


> Claro, rusia le permite a Ucrania exportar trigo como también le permite matar miles de sus soldados, destruir cientos de sus tanques, derribar sus aviones y hundir sus barcos...
> 
> A rusia no le pasan cositas, las permite...



Rusia deja que Ucrania venda su trigo por una razón muy simple, se le llama pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. 
Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema es que durante años, por los acuerdos "de paz", no se podia vender armas a los de las republicas. De ahí las fotos con rifles de francotirador como el mosin de los arsenales de reserva , eso si con miras nuevas. Son buenos rifles pero de alcance más corto que las versiones modernas, por el tipo de munición. Los de ahora son de más calibre.
> 
> Los rifles de francotirados actuales son bastante caros, no se si les habran enviado los suficientes. Estaran pillando de las retiradas y rendiciones Ucrnaianas, pero lo dicho son valiosos.



Cuanto podrian costar digamos 50 rifles de los buenos?
Espero que los rusos no escatimen en eso


----------



## Charidemo (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ⚡⚡ NAZISMO FOR EXPORT⚡⚡⚡
> CÓMO LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS SUMINISTRAN NEONAZIS A UCRANIA
> 
> Washington lleva años alimentando los movimientos nazis en Ucrania, armándolos y suministrando obedientemente a los nacionalsocialistas para crear un "nuevo Reich" en el centro de Europa. Así, en Estados Unidos operan desde hace décadas organizaciones como el Frente Americano y el Movimiento Nacional Socialista (NSM), también conocido como Partido Nazi de América.
> ...



Joder. Eso sí que es un black-face.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Según la declaración de Khodakovsky, el número total de prisioneros de guerra en Azovstal superaba los 1.800. Dado que hasta esta mañana se han rendido 1.730 soldados y oficiales enemigos (según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso), debe entenderse que hoy se han rendido otras 80-90 personas. Varios centenares más siguen en Azovstal.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> hidrocarburos, materias primas y la voluntad de ganar.



y los ucranios tienen la voluntad de perder y ser sometidos por el imperialismo ruso, como podemos ver todos los días...


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El líder del grupo de bandidos Kraken, Nemichev, ha publicado los resultados del trabajo de los militares rusos sobre sus combatientes.

Así, los militares rusos se deshicieron en Russkaya Lozova y Pitelnyk de los militantes con espada:
KIRICHOK Dmytro Oleksiyovich 22.04.2022 (Kira)
Mykhailo Ruslanovich YARSHKO 22.04.2022 (Kiha)
Yevgeniy Volodymyrovych Pllnik 22.04.2022 (Ford)
Anatoliy Yevgenovych LOGUNOV 22.04.2022 (cirujano)
Valentin Vladislavovich YATSUN 28.04.2022 (Valia)
Yuriy Mykhailovych POLTAVTSEV 30.04.2022 (Poltava)
FLONENKO Sergiy Sergiyovich 05.05.2022 (Fril)

Trabajo, hermanos 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cuanto podrian costar digamos 50 rifles de los buenos?
> Espero que los rusos no escatimen en eso



Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que con un disparo de fusil tienes que hacer diana a esa distancia y si el objetivo está oculto nada garantiza que le puedas dar, si usas un misil guiado que te ha salido gratis creo que compensa más. Ante eso no hay defensa posible. Se volatiliza al francotirador y todo el edificio.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Caramelitos alemanes par los ucranios.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> y los ucranios tienen la voluntad de perder y ser sometidos por el imperialismo ruso, como podemos ver todos los días...



Los ucranianos son la puta que pasa de mano en mano, 30 años de adoctrinamiento tenia que pasar factura !!!.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cuanto podrian costar digamos 50 rifles de los buenos?
> Espero que los rusos no escatimen en eso








DXL 5 en la web dice el de mayor alcance del mundo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Otros dos orconazis a la carcel por ir a un país extranjero a matar gente a lo bobo


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Pues además nuestros acuerdos nos impiden revenderlo.

Y ya pueden pagarlo que además de ser más pobres, si cuando obtenemos una ventaja se comparte, también se comparten sus ganancias. Nuestra industria es poca y es vital porque ya se encargaron de cortarnos alas.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Según Kiriyenko, más de 75.000 ciudadanos rusos están trabajando como voluntarios para ayudar al Donbass.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

Todo el avance Ucro en el norte de Jarkov, asi como esa representación teatral llevando un poste fronterizo debajo del brazo para echarse un selfie de que sirvió? 

*parece que hay un nuevo bolsillo pequeño...(LOL) *


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)




----------



## Elimina (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



_Tanto es así que se calcula que cerca del 80% de las personas blancas ya han sido sustituidas por gilipollas. “Es difícil demostrar la teoría porque los blancos son sustituidos por blancos gilipollas, entonces se parecen mucho”, justifican desde Massachusetts. Los sociólogos alertan de que la sustitución ya es imparable: “Muchos de los sustitutos gilipollas han alcanzado puestos de gran poder y el remplazo va a toda velocidad”, avisan._








Expertos alertan de que la teoría conspirativa del «Gran Reemplazo» podría ser real porque muchas personas blancas están siendo sustituidas por auténticos gilipollas


Tras años ignorando las voces que hablaban de esta posibilidad, esta semana un equipo de sociólogos de la Universidad de Massachusetts ha alertado de que la teoría conspirativa del “Gran Remplazo” …




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

No puedo editar por eso me autocito



ZARGON dijo:


> DXL 5 en la web dice el de mayor alcance del mundo.



Vale 25000 dolares
De todas formas en esta pagina rusa dice que todavia van un paso atras de los rifles occidentales

DXL-5, el rifle de francotirador más potente de Rusia (Fotos)


----------



## golden graham (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otros dos orconazis a la carcel por ir a un país extranjero a matar gente a lo bobo



hasta los 2.000 de azovstal en solo 2 dias imaginate lo que queda


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

*#Italia ahora propone básicamente el mismo plan de paz que propuse antes y después del comienzo de la #GuerraRusiaUcrania. El plan de Italia:
Alto el fuego
Adhesión de Ucrania a la UE y estatus neutral sin unirse a la OTAN
#Ucrania - Acuerdo de #Rusia sobre #Donbas y #Crimea
Tratado de paz y seguridad en Europa *


----------



## pirivi-parava (19 May 2022)

*"Kyiv Evacuates" 1700 Ukrainian Soldiers From Azovstal In Mariupol*


----------



## Elimina (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Lo de los republicanos es acojonante, SON DIRECTAMENTE ASESINOS DE NIÑOS. Tienen lo peor de la derecha liberal junto con lo peor del socialismo (los neocon como Bush son socialdemócratas a lo bestia).
> Votan a favor de enviar armas para que los nazis maten niños e n Ucrania y ahora se oponen a dar dinero para alimento de bebés en su propio país
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sólo gobiernan payasos


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.





Aeromax presentó dos drones de carga civil en la exposición HeliRussia 

Los drones tipo helicóptero SH-750 y SH-3000 son capaces de transportar 300 kg y 1 tonelada de carga, respectivamente.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

Empiezan los juicios. Esperemos ver mas imagines
Se merecen el infierno eterno.

El comandante adjunto del batallón Aidar, Denis Muryga, fue llevado ante los tribunales en Rostov-on-Don por oficiales del FSB.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos son la puta que pasa de mano en mano, 30 años de adoctrinamiento tenia que pasar factura !!!.



Claro, Hoccidente les ha adoctrinado para que no acepten someterse al imperialismo ruso....


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
> De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063347
> ...



Tienen ingeniería, diseñadores... Ciencia, pero fallan en fabricación. No son capaces de fabricar al nivel q exige una crisis. Tener muchos diseños distintos no ayuda. Fabricar uno en serie sí.


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tienen ingeniería, diseñadores... Ciencia, pero fallan en fabricación. No son capaces de fabricar al nivel q exige una crisis. Tener muchos diseños distintos no ayuda. Fabricar uno en serie sí.



Después de esto se pondrán las pilas ya lo verás, invertirán más en su tecnología e ignorarán la europea. Ya podemos darle gracias a Biden y Antonio Sánchez


----------



## Von Rudel (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La exdiputada Noruega Sandra Andersen lucha por Ucrania. Está en la primera línea de combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa se hizo la foto y piro por piernas.


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

RF/aliados iniciaron su ataque alrededor del área de Zolote
El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana señaló la actividad ofensiva pasada de las fuerzas LPR NM en dirección a la aldea. Zolote-4 (aldea de la mina Rodina)."


El ataque sobre Lisichansk: hay un asalto a la ciudad de Zolote en la LPR


El Ministerio del Interior de Rusia puso a Velichko y Nemichev, comandantes del Batallón Nacional Azov, en la lista de personas buscadas.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Los medios de comunicación occidentales continúan con su complejo esfuerzo por formar una visión falsa de la situación en Ucrania. El periódico estadounidense The New York Times asegura a su audiencia que Rusia estaba destruyendo a propósito instalaciones médicas en Ucrania durante toda la operación especial.
Conseguimos averiguar que de las 27 instalaciones médicas destruidas, 8 estaban situadas cerca de instalaciones militares, 5 edificios fueron equipados con puntos de tiro o de apoyo por las AFU, 8 edificios fueron bombardeados por las AFU y sobre otras 6 instalaciones es imposible obtener información de fuentes abiertas.

En nuestra historia, analizamos lo que realmente sucedió.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Saldrá Von der Hitler en una entrevista en Hola! que ella habla ruso en la intimidad y que le gusta Tchaikovsky.
> Internet Explorer Borrell nos contará que siempre tiene un libro de Pushkin en la mesilla, y le encanta Dostoievsky.
> 
> ...



Joder !!!!

A ver que país del mundo va a dejar sus reservas en el Banco de Inglaterra a partir de ahora. Menudos piratas. Hasta QEII sacará su pasta de ahí.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (19 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *#Italia ahora propone básicamente el mismo plan de paz que propuse antes y después del comienzo de la #GuerraRusiaUcrania. El plan de Italia:
> Alto el fuego
> Adhesión de Ucrania a la UE y estatus neutral sin unirse a la OTAN
> #Ucrania - Acuerdo de #Rusia sobre #Donbas y #Crimea
> Tratado de paz y seguridad en Europa *



¿Y esperar que se cumpla lo que firme la OTAN?
Como el acuerdo de Minsk?
Como el acuerdo nuclear con Irán?
Como el acuerdo de salida de UK de la UE?

Los Anglos-Otanistas no cumplen lo que firman, por lo tanto el único escenario posible es la continuación de la guerra. Los Rusos no cometerán el error de firmar algo con los Anglo-Otanistas.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Estados Unidos se prepara para enviar un nuevo cargamento de obuses M-777 a Ucrania.
Se espera que se entreguen otros 50 cañones y casi 100.000 cartuchos de munición. 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 для жалоб на обеспечение в ходе мобилизации: @mobilization_rus_bot военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине https://t.me/epoddubny https://rutube.ru/channel/23492833/ https://www.youtube.com/epoddubny https://zen.yandex.ru/epoddubny




t.me


----------



## Elimina (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
> De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063347
> ...



Bien, pero... esto se llama helicóptero, ¿no?


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Después de esto se pondrán las pilas ya lo verás, invertirán más en su tecnología e ignorarán la europea. Ya podemos darle gracias a Biden y Antonio Sánchez



Pues sí... Boicotear la economía rusa les va a obligar a fabricar... A despertar en realidad. Yo, si fuese ruso, estaría encantado de que occidente se follase a todos los oligarcas rusos, por traidores chupasangres.
Es una perspectiva que, quizá, deberíamos analizar: ¿cómo haber procedido, en realidad, para destruir Rusia sin una guerra declarada porparte de Europa?

Yo creo q la OTAN está tan ciega q ataca los posibles caballos de Troya que podíamos haber usado: la dependencia rusa. Si les obligamos a no depender de nosotros... Pues no dependerán de nosotros (perogrullada q no son capaces de ver algu os)


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto del Ejército estadounidense, se comunicó con Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Milley y Gerasimov hablaron de la situación en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
> De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063347
> ...



Uh ah oh, el mundo se acaba!, rusia ha construido un helicóptero de radio control! (probablemente ensamblado enteramente con componentes extranjeros)


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> ¿Y esperar que se cumpla lo que firme la OTAN?
> Como el acuerdo de Minsk?
> Como el acuerdo nuclear con Irán?
> Como el acuerdo de salida de UK de la UE?
> ...



Cateto a las 3. La otan firmo el acuerdo de Minsk, el de irán o el de salida de Uk de la UE?? Pero aunque no sea verdad, tu a lo tuyo eh?!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
> De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063347
> ...





Xan Solo dijo:


> Tienen ingeniería, diseñadores... Ciencia, pero fallan en fabricación. No son capaces de fabricar al nivel q exige una crisis. Tener muchos diseños distintos no ayuda. Fabricar uno en serie sí.



Así es:









Rusia recurre a las CPUs chinas Zhaoxin para reemplazar las de AMD e Intel


Rusia se ha visto obligada a reemplazar cualquier procesador x86 fabricado por AMD o Intel por sus homólogos chinos, los procesadores Zhaoxin




elchapuzasinformatico.com




*Rusia recurre a las CPUs chinas Zhaoxin para reemplazar las de AMD e Intel*

















Российско-китайская компания выпускает материнскую плату на базе китайского чипа Zhaoxin


На днях стало известно о том, что производитель и разработчик электроники, компания Dannie со штаб-квартирами в РФ и Китае, создала материнскую плату, которая рассчитана на работу с китайскими...




habr.com




*Российско-китайская компания выпускает материнскую плату на базе китайского чипа Zhaoxin*


----------



## Hal8995 (19 May 2022)

Si pero creo q hay un pacto de recompra si vuelven. Algo leí. Con pagarle el triple no se podrán negar.


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Uh ah oh, el mundo se acaba!, rusia ha construido un helicóptero de radio control! (probablemente ensamblado enteramente con componentes extranjeros)



Si quieres desprestigiar a Rusia te lo vas a tener que currar más creo yo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pues si he citado a 4 o 5 será porque he leído la respuesta, igual que a ti ahora.



Vi ahora que diste las gracias a quien mejor te lo ha explicado, un poquito antes de mi mensaje que citas, que me ha quedado a destiempo. Disculpas pues.


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Bien, pero... esto se llama helicóptero, ¿no?



Helicóptero drones no tripulada para transportar cargas. No sé si serán pioneros, pero es una buena idea.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pues sí... Boicotear la economía rusa les va a obligar a fabricar... A despertar en realidad. Yo, si fuese ruso, estaría encantado de que occidente se follase a todos los oligarcas rusos, por traidores chupasangres.
> Es una perspectiva que, quizá, deberíamos analizar: ¿cómo haber procedido, en realidad, para destruir Rusia sin una guerra declarada porparte de Europa?
> 
> Yo creo q la OTAN está tan ciega q ataca los posibles caballos de Troya que podíamos haber usado: la dependencia rusa. Si les obligamos a no depender de nosotros... Pues no dependerán de nosotros (perogrullada q no son capaces de ver algu os)



El problema de Rusia con los microprocesadores es que ahora dependen casi 100% de China. Estaban diseñando el suyo propio basado en ARM, pero con las sanciones sus planes se van a la mierda por ahora:









Rusia se queda sin procesadores ARM tras el bloqueo y sanciones de UK


UK acaba de lanzar un nuevo bloqueo contra Rusia usando ARM, de manera que el país de Putin no podrá crear procesadores con estas licencias.




elchapuzasinformatico.com




*Rusia se queda sin procesadores ARM tras el bloqueo y sanciones de UK*









UK sanctions Russian microprocessor makers, banning them from ARM


The UK government added 63 Russian entities to its sanction list on Wednesday. Among them are Baikal Electronics and MCST (Moscow Center of SPARC Technologies), the two most important chip makers in Russia.




www.bleepingcomputer.com




*UK sanctions Russian microprocessor makers, banning them from ARM


*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El problema de Rusia con los microprocesadores es que ahora dependen casi 100% de China. Estaban diseñando el suyo propio basado en ARM, pero con las sanciones sus planes se van a la mierda por ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento pierde un buen mercado EEUU , ahora se lo compraran a los chinos hasta que tengan el suyo propio. Un plan sin fisuras del viejo chocho


----------



## dabuti (19 May 2022)

TURQUÍA, CROACIA...









El presidente de Croacia amenaza con bloquear la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN


El presidente de Croacia planea bloquear la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, según informa The Kyiv Independent. Este medio ucraniano cita declaraciones de Zoran Milanovic, en las que asegura que ordenará al representante permanente de ese país en la Alianza Atlántica que vote en contra...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No sé si serán pioneros, pero es una buena idea.



Pioneros dice


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos se prepara para enviar un nuevo cargamento de obuses M-777 a Ucrania.
> Se espera que se entreguen otros 50 cañones y casi 100.000 cartuchos de munición.
> 
> 
> ...




Ayer salio un político polaco diciendo que la ayuda occidental no llega a manos del ejercito Ukro, que sistematicamente Rusia destruye casi todos los envíos. De tal modo occidente no para de enviar y Rusia destruir.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El problema de Rusia con los microprocesadores es que ahora dependen casi 100% de China. Estaban diseñando el suyo propio basado en ARM, pero con las sanciones sus planes se van a la mierda por ahora:



Pero si es un tema de licencias... no han dicho que se pasan las licencias por el forro, debido a las sanciones ?

Por otra parte, las estampadoras o fotocopiadoras o como se llame que hacen los microprocesadores usan xeón a saco... y mas de la mitad lo producían Rusia Ucrania al alimón...

Igual la crisis de microchips no será sólo cosa de Rusia.

O era xenón... ? No recuerdo, pero se decía que era un subproducto de la fabricación de acero a saco...


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> De momento pierde un buen mercado EEUU , ahora se lo compraran a los chinos hasta que tengan el suyo propio. Un plan sin fisuras del viejo chocho



La pasta que van a ganar con las materias primas este año da para muuuuuucho I+D

Y nosotros destrozando su élite corrupta les estamos haciendo un favor para que el dinero se gaste apropiadamente

Por ahora les está saliendo redonda la jugada. Veremos como evoluciona


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> De momento pierde un buen mercado EEUU , ahora se lo compraran a los chinos hasta que tengan el suyo propio. Un plan sin fisuras del viejo chocho



La pasta que van a ganar con las materias primas este año da para muuuuuucho I+D

Y nosotros destrozando su élite corrupta les estamos haciendo un favor para que el dinero se gaste apropiadamente

Por ahora les está saliendo redonda la jugada. Veremos como evoluciona


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

Un recorrido por la sede de Azov en Mariupol.

Como dice el video, estos tipos parece odiaban a todo el mundo...Me gustaria ver esto en prime time en la secta.


----------



## No al NOM (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si quieres desprestigiar a Rusia te lo vas a tener que currar más creo yo.



Jajaja el bastardo de Simo Hayha, el día que se sepa su dirección va a mear sangre de las palizas


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Soltare una burrada y agradecere que me ilustreis, he estado en Croacia dos veces, en la primera ocasion con la guia salio varias veces el temita, al final la chica cansada lo simplifico bastante pero aquello se me quedo grabado.....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio



Más o menos...
Cuando viajas a Bosnia, si vas por carretera, vas viendo cómo las casas tienen fuera sus banderas puestas...que si la croata...que si la Serbia...la croata...la serbia...lo que no ves son banderas de Bosnia...

Aquello es un polvorín. Y antes o después, volverá a estallar.
Desconozco si Serbia se ha preparado militarmente o no. Pero está claro que ahora Rusia sí está lista para ayudarla en caso de conflicto, algo que hace 20 no era así. Te aseguro que ahora la Otan no podría bombardear Belgrado, porque los rusos saldrían a defender a los serbios.


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No se Rick, parece un decorado.


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> La pasta que van a ganar con las materias primas este año da para muuuuuucho I+D
> 
> Y nosotros destrozando su élite corrupta les estamos haciendo un favor para que el dinero se gaste apropiadamente
> 
> Por ahora les está saliendo redonda la jugada. Veremos como evoluciona



Efectivamente, la gente que controlaba muchas de las exportaciones sacaba de allí el dinero. Ahora con las sanciones lo que entre , va a quedarse a desarrollar el pais. No tendran competencia así que muchos sectores van a dar saltos gigantescos en poco tiempo.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más o menos...
> Cuando viajas a Bosnia, si vas por carretera, vas viendo cómo las casas tienen fuera sus banderas puestas...que si la croata...que si la Serbia...la croata...la serbia...lo que no ves son banderas de Bosnia...
> 
> Aquello es un polvorín. Y antes o después, volverá a estallar.
> Desconozco si Serbia se ha preparado militarmente o no. Pero está claro que ahora Rusia sí está lista para ayudarla en caso de conflicto, algo que hace 20 no era así. Te aseguro que ahora la Otan no podría bombardear Belgrado, porque los rusos saldrían a defender a los serbios.



En este caso los chinos han estado mandando transportes militares a Serbia. El contenido nadie lo sabe


----------



## kelden (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tienen ingeniería, diseñadores... Ciencia, pero fallan en fabricación. No son capaces de fabricar al nivel q exige una crisis. Tener muchos diseños distintos no ayuda. Fabricar uno en serie sí.





> Después de esto se pondrán las pilas ya lo verás, invertirán más en su tecnología e ignorarán la europea. Ya podemos darle gracias a Biden y Antonio Sánchez



Tienen el mismo problema que tenemos en España, por ejemplo. Sus oligarcas prefieren el paraiso fiscal a invertir en fábricas. No es algo que se solucione con buenas palabras.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Efectivamente, la gente que controlaba muchas de las exportaciones sacaba de allí el dinero. Ahora con las sanciones lo que entre , va a quedarse a desarrollar el pais. No tendran competencia así que muchos sectores van a dar saltos gigantescos en poco tiempo.



No sólo eso. Los oligarcas han perdido la bula. Hace poco Putin dio un discurso llamándoles de todo. Con el comercio con occidente en punto muerto parece que no son necesarios

A ver si se atreven a volver


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Los ministros de Finanzas del G7 quieren asistir financieramente a Ucrania-*
Los ministros de Finanzas de los países del G7, los más industrializados del mundo, quieren *asistir financieramente a Ucrania para garantizar su capacidad de pagos*. El titular de Finanzas alemán, el liberal *Christian Lindner*, ha dicho que su país va a ayudar a Ucrania con 1.000 millones de euros, tras deliberar con sus homólogos del G7 en el hotel Petersberg en Königswinter, a las afueras de Bonn.

La Comisión Europea propuso el jueves entregar 9.000 millones de euros adicionales en asistencia macrofinanciera a Ucrania este año, en forma de préstamos con amplios vencimientos y tipos de interés favorables, para lo que los Estados miembros tendrían que aportar garantías adicionales al presupuesto comunitario. EEUU ya ha asegurado asistencia financiera a Ucrania por valor de 7.500 millones de dólares.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> *Y nosotros destrozando su élite corrupta les estamos haciendo un favor para que el dinero se gaste apropiadamente*



Imaginemos lo mucho que ganaría España si las familias que nos vasallean fuesen perseguidas... es una curiosa guillotina económica.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>


----------



## Bartleby (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los otanicos.sois unos subnormales profundos



Ellos se lo pierden, posiblemente la mejor pianista del mundo. Interpretando a Beethoven y Rachmaninoff es insuperable. En el relato occidental del conflicto hay que impedir que se propague la idea de que hay ucranianos prorrusos, los hay y bastantes, pero esto se debe de ocultar, que todo occidental mal informado piense que todo Ucrania piensan lo mismo respecto al conflicto y que Rusia ha invadido un país por pura maldad frente la unanimidad contraria del pueblo ucraniano.

Si buscáis en google, veréis que los recientes ganadores de Eurovisión fueron los sustitutos de última hora de la candidata elegida para representar a su país, que fue retirada por ser prorrusa.

Ahí os dejo a Valentina tocando el piano que es lo que hace de maravilla


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## aserejee (19 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se Rick, parece un decorado.



Espero no ser el único que piensa que Rejón es un activista proruso que se dedica a poner fakes y propaganda proucranios y dejar asi todo el relato ucraniano en ridículo en el foro.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Imaginemos lo mucho que ganaría España si las familias que nos vasallean fuesen perseguidas... es una curiosa guillotina económica.



Si confiscan los fondos del hemerito, ¿ sufrimos ? Me da que no porque nunca los invertiria aquí. Esos fondos estan perdidos para el pais. 

Por eso los jeques corruptos no son problemas, un jeque preocupado por su pueblo seria inmediatamente atacado. Querria utilizar allí el dinero de las exportaciones, construyendo con gente local. 

Los rusos tienen problemas en alguno campos porque hay mordidas brutales para comprar cosas fuera, por eso en temas de defensa sus misiles son la hostia ahí externalizar no era una opción. Pero los motores de drones se los compraban a Alemania. ¿ los tios que saben hacer un Bastión tiene problemas con motorcillos electricos, o de combustión de 2 tiempos ? No, simplemente eran baratos y pillaban su comisión.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Cuando eres la palanganera de la putita de USA


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Batska Lukashenko afirma que Bielorrusia ha comprado sistemas S-400 e Iskander a Rusia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*La Fiscalía de Ucrania pide cadena perpetua para el soldado ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra.*
La Fiscalía ucraniana ha solicitado este jueves cadena perpetua para *Vadim Shishimarin*, el primer militar ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra, ante el tribunal de Kiev en el que se le juzga desde el pasado 13 de mayo. *"Pido a la Corte que declare culpable a Shishimarin del delito y lo condene a cadena perpetua"*, ha señalado el fiscal ante el Tribunal del Distrito de Solomianski de Kiev, informa la agencia Ukrinform. Solomianski* está acusado del asesinato de un civil desarmado, Alexander Shelipov, de 62 años, que iba en bicicleta* en la región de Sumi. Unos hechos de los que se ha declaró culpable este miércoles 18 de mayo.

La Fiscalía también pide que se le mantenga en prisión preventiva y haga frente a los costes del juicio y de todo el proceso anterior relacionado con los exámenes forenses, que ascienden a unos 24.917 (cerca de 800 euros).


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063417





cryfar74 dijo:


> Ayer salio un político polaco diciendo que la ayuda occidental no llega a manos del ejercito Ukro, que sistematicamente Rusia destruye casi todos los envíos. De tal modo occidente no para de enviar y Rusia destruir.



Las armas que se envían las revenden a otros países a través de empresas espejo. Pero claro te dicen que las han destruido para que no se les siga el rastro.
Esta guerra es un negocio y punto, como todas en verdad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Algún experto militar que explique amablemente que hace este cacharro? Eso de arriba parecen altavoces.
> 
> ZS-88



Os acordais de este cacharro con altavoces?

Aquí lo tenéis, en la línea del frente, apuntando en dirección ukra.



Yo aparte de temas soviéticos les pondría algo de hardbass, eso los descolocará.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Soltare una burrada y agradecere que me ilustreis, he estado en Croacia dos veces, en la primera ocasion con la guia salio varias veces el temita, al final la chica cansada lo simplifico bastante pero aquello se me quedo grabado.....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio



Básicamente es así. Lo que les separa es la religión (y lo que conlleva a nivel sociocultural), el haber estado en la órbita de Roma o de Constantinopla. Más los musulmanes bosnios, que son serbios o croatas que se convirtieron al islam. Pero son la misma etnia y hablan el mismo idioma.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 May 2022)

Militares israelíes entrenando al ejército ucranio


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Batska Lukashenko afirma que Bielorrusia ha comprado sistemas S-400 e Iskander a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, en los medios bielorrusos se notifica la compra de los dos juguetes, uno defensivo y otro de ataque…




__





All News | Belarus News | Belarusian news | Belarus today | news in Belarus | Minsk news | BELTA







eng.belta.by


----------



## Mitrofán (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La primera vez que dejaron caer ese tema fue... a finales de los 60. Incluso Milosevic y Tudjman se reunieron en un par de ocasiones para hablar de ello.
> 
> Bosnia es la gran contradicción de la ex-Yugoslavia, que pone de manifiesto el doble rasero existente en geopolítica. Los mal llamados expertos siempre cuentan que Yugoslavia era un país insostenible por culpa de las diferentes etnias que lo componían, pero por alguna razón que se nos escapa una Bosnia multiétnica sí es viable...



no hay diferencias étnicas ni lingüísticas sólo religiosas. croatas montenegrinos serbios y bosnios hablan todos la misma lengua y beben todos la misma rakija común aunque desde la voladura de yugoslavia se esfuerzan en diferenciar los dialectos regionales y los sabores de la rakija potenciando el uso de neologismos que nadie usa (croacia) o de los préstamos tradicionales turcos o germánicos... y acentuando hasta la caricatura las pequeñas diferencias regionales..


----------



## bangkoriano (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ⚡⚡ NAZISMO FOR EXPORT⚡⚡⚡
> CÓMO LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS SUMINISTRAN NEONAZIS A UCRANIA
> 
> Washington lleva años alimentando los movimientos nazis en Ucrania, armándolos y suministrando obedientemente a los nacionalsocialistas para crear un "nuevo Reich" en el centro de Europa. Así, en Estados Unidos operan desde hace décadas organizaciones como el Frente Americano y el Movimiento Nacional Socialista (NSM), también conocido como Partido Nazi de América.
> ...



¿Este no es El Tuerto?


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Militares israelíes entrenando al ejército ucranio



Desde el asesinato de Rabin, Israel se convirtió en un estado fascisto-religioso, es natural que apoye a los talibanes cristianos.


----------



## @Durruty (19 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más o menos...
> Cuando viajas a Bosnia, si vas por carretera, vas viendo cómo las casas tienen fuera sus banderas puestas...que si la croata...que si la Serbia...la croata...la serbia...lo que no ves son banderas de Bosnia...
> 
> Aquello es un polvorín. Y antes o después, volverá a estallar.
> Desconozco si Serbia se ha preparado militarmente o no. Pero está claro que ahora Rusia sí está lista para ayudarla en caso de conflicto, algo que hace 20 no era así. Te aseguro que ahora la Otan no podría bombardear Belgrado, porque los rusos saldrían a defender a los serbios.



Bosnia ya se la han repartido los serbios y los croatas. El tema es cuando se formalizará.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Lo llevan haciendo desde 1920 sin interrupción, incluso en tiempos de Stalin. Son una horda de demonios.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (19 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Espero no ser el único que piensa que Rejón es un activista proruso que se dedica a poner fakes y propaganda proucranios y dejar asi todo el relato ucraniano en ridículo en el foro.



No puede ser tan buen actor.

Lo más lógico es lo que todos pensamos...


Never go full retard.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*El secretario general de la OTAN confía en que el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia se lleve a cabo "en semanas"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, se ha mostrado este jueves confiado en que las negociaciones para *el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia* en la Alianza se podrán terminar en unas semanas y en que* la oposición de Turquía a su entrada es un problema que se puede solucionar a través del diálogo*.

"Queremos que se solucione tan rápido como sea posible. En anteriores ocasiones he hablado de semanas y ese sigue siendo mi objetivo", ha afirmado Stoltenberg en una rueda de prensa conjunta en Copenhague con la primera ministra danesa, *Mette Frederiksen*.

"Estamos en contacto permanente con las autoridades turcas, también con las suecas y finlandesas. Queremos que todo esto se solucione de forma rápida. Es una gran decisión, y tenemos una gran experiencia en tratar puntos de vista diferentes, sentarnos y discutirlos", ha asegurado el máximo dirigente de la OTAN.


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Las armas que se envían las revenden a otros países a través de empresas espejo. Pero claro te dicen que las han destruido para que se les siga el rastro.
> Esta guerra es un negocio y punto, como todas en verdad.



No os veo yo muy puestos en esto del trinque la verdad ...

La jugada buena es :

1/ Que te paguen los rusos por decirles donde están las armas para que las revienten
2/ Sacarlas antes de que caigan los misiles y revenderlas a otros paises a través de empresas espejo

Así trincas de 2 lados no solo de uno


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Europa no se va a recuperar de ésta.
Todos los controles financieros por los suelos, más deuda, más déficit, más inflación, más pobreza.
Deberíais juzgar y colgar a los miembros de la Comisión Europea

Bruselas mantendrá suspendidos los límites de déficit y deuda en 2023


----------



## orcblin (19 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No os veo yo muy puestos en esto del trinque la verdad ...
> 
> La jugada buena es :
> 
> ...



si estás cerca del frente, venderselas directamente a los rusos...
hace un par de semanas es lo que parecía, cada día los rusos obtenían actualización de sus armas...
ahora deben estar cortadas las entradas de material en el frente y por eso no se ven tantas.


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El problema de Rusia con los microprocesadores es que ahora dependen casi 100% de China. Estaban diseñando el suyo propio basado en ARM, pero con las sanciones sus planes se van a la mierda por ahora:



Los están reescribiendo para la arquitectura RISC-V. La arquitectura RISC-V está completamente libre de royalties occidentales (no como la ARM).
Lo que pasa es que esto les va a llevar mucho tiempo.
De momento los drones y misiles no necesitan procesadores tan potentes.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pero si es un tema de licencias... no han dicho que se pasan las licencias por el forro, debido a las sanciones ?
> 
> Por otra parte, las estampadoras o fotocopiadoras o como se llame que hacen los microprocesadores usan xeón a saco... y mas de la mitad lo producían Rusia Ucrania al alimón...
> 
> ...



No, es más complejo. Incluso los EEUU tienen carencias en el tema de la fabricación, imagina Rusia.








TSMC reconoce que invertir en la industria de chips de Estados Unidos es un derroche de dinero


Morris Chang, el fundador de TSMC, se ha quedado bastante relajado después de realizar una breve entrevista respecto a Estados Unidos.




elchapuzasinformatico.com





Lo que dices es el NEÓN, Ucrania fabrica la mitad de los que se consume en el mundo








Ucrania paraliza la producción de neón por tiempo indefinido: se avecinan peores tiempos en la crisis de los chips


Dos empresas ucranianas producen alrededor de la mitad del neón del mundo, un elemento clave, ya que se usa para crear los láseres que graban los patrones de los chips. Han cerrado debido a la guerra de Rusia.




www.20minutos.es





Primero está la maquinaria (la que fabrica la holandesa ASML) para producir las máquinas que a su vez usan las fundiciones, luego están las fundiciones que fabrican lo que a su vez diseñan Intel, AMD, Apple, ARM, etc, y luego está el tema de los sistemas operativos, la conectividad, servidores, etc. Lo de las patentes imagino que EEUU y RU tendrán la mayoría junto con países como Japón, Taiwan, Corea del Sur, Alemania, Holanda, etc. Rusia está jodida con ese tema.





__





Intel and ASML strengthen their collaboration to drive High-NA into manufacturing in 2025 | ASML


Intel makes its first purchase order for ASML’s TWINSCAN EXE:5200 system, marking the next step on the path to EUV 0.55 NA (High-NA) introduction.




www.asml.com




*Intel and ASML strengthen their collaboration to drive High-NA into manufacturing in 2025





*

Europa (o sea, Alemania  ) lleva tiempo preparándose para esto:

*Intel invertirá más de 33.000 millones de euros para producir chips en Europa, pero las fábricas no vendrán a España*








Intel invertirá más de 33.000 millones de euros para producir chips en Europa, pero las fábricas no vendrán a España


La compañía construirá un nuevo hub de fabricación de semiconductores de 17.000 millones de euros en Alemania. Otros 12.000 millones irán para ampliar su actual planta de Irlanda y 4.500 millones para una fábrica back-end en Italia.




www.20minutos.es





No se puede pintar de color de rosa lo que es un problema tan serio para los rusos. Era muy bonito eso de no tener que producir más que gas y que te lo compren a cambio de toda la tecnología que les gusta a los niños pijos mafiosos, que si BMW's último modelo, Ferraris, la mejor electrónica y tal, ahora se quedan sin todo eso.

Y en el tema militar dependen bastante de países como Francia en temas de electrónica y sistemas de última generación, por eso no corta la línea con Macron. Sin la tecnología occidental como la que le compran a Francia, los rusos no pueden presumir de sus flamantes supercacharros como los Su-57...

De hecho, las tropas rusas andan usando chips de lavadoras en el campo de batalla (al margen de los chistes, es real), no pueden permitirse no depender de occidente, porque su dependencia de la tecnología occidental es tan importante o más como la de occidente de su energía, salvo porque ellos tendrían que cambiar radicalmente su modelo productivo, fusilar a todos los oligarcas y dedicarse durante décadas a desarrollar industrias complejísimas que ahora no tienen.

Que las sanciones también estén jodiendo a algunos productores europeos no debería servirles de consuelo a los rusos, porque los que van a acabar jodidos de verdad son ellos, las cosas como son. Y hay una parte de la sociedad rusa que se ha acostumbrado a vivir "bien" (además de los mafiosos) y a esos no pueden salirles con el rollo del patriotismo con 4 viejos chochos nostálgicos de las viejas glorias de la URSS para que acepten vivir como en los 90 a cambio de seguir manteniendo en el poder a las mismas sanguijuelas.

Y por eso no puede declarar la conscripción forzosa, que es lo que él habría querido...


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder !!!!
> 
> A ver que país del mundo va a dejar sus reservas en el Banco de Inglaterra a partir de ahora. Menudos piratas. Hasta QEII sacará su pasta de ahí.



Es una lección magistral más de lo que significa cada palabra noble en el hozico de esta piara. No hay que echar margaritas a los cerdos y mucho menos confiarles el dinero a los piratas.


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (19 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> TURQUÍA, CROACIA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porque la otan sabe que los serbios se están rearmando y esta vez Rusia si puede intervenir militarmente o economicamente. Los movimientos de Filandia, Suecia para entrar en la otan no son decididas por los politicuchos de esos paises, es la otan la que esta "ordenando" sin decirlo que se unan (no sé si lo hacen de farol o es en serio) para tantear los movimientos de rusia (y en este caso, serbia, como una especie de aviso)


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*El primer ministro polaco asegura que defenderá a Suecia y Finlandia en caso de ataque incluso tras la adhesión.*

El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha asegurado este jueves que Varsovia defenderá a Suecia y Finlandia en caso de ataque, incluso después de que se produzca la adhesión de ambos países a la OTAN.

"Considero el acceso de Suecia y Finlandia a la Alianza Atlántica una señal importante para la seguridad en Europa", ha dicho antes de aclarar que "ante un posible ataque durante el proceso de adhesión, Polonia acudirá en su ayuda".

Hasta que la decisión sea ratificada por los treinta países que actualmente forman la OTAN, Suecia y Finlandia no podrán ser, 'de facto', miembros de la alianza. Esto implica que durante el proceso no tienen derecho a la protección que garantiza el artículo 5 del tratado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...519122706.html


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pero si es un tema de licencias... no han dicho que se pasan las licencias por el forro, debido a las sanciones ?
> 
> Por otra parte, las estampadoras o fotocopiadoras o como se llame que hacen los microprocesadores usan xeón a saco... y mas de la mitad lo producían Rusia Ucrania al alimón...
> 
> ...



El problema es que se pueden pasar las licencias por los cojones, pero si los chinos u otros venden procesadores con patentes americanas o británicas a Rusia (como ARM), los mismos serán objeto de sanciones por parte de USA. Es decir: China fabrica procesadores, pero el 90% de ellos bajo patentes occidentales. Los occidentales les han prohibido exportar esos microprocesadores con patentes occidentales a Rusia.

Por eso China y Rusia se están pasando a arquitecturas libres como Risc-V o MIPS ,pero son menos eficientes que los ARM y el tema les va a llevar un tiempo.


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto del Ejército estadounidense, se comunicó con Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Milley y Gerasimov hablaron de la situación en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí faltaba Gila transmitiendo y traduciendo la entrevista en directo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La puta bruja no sabe ni actuar


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Asesor del presidente ruso, Maxim Oreshkin: Rusia comenzó a prepararse para la hambruna mundial a finales de 2021 El asesor económico del presidente de Rusia pronosticó una hambruna mundial para fines de 2022. Según él, es importante "que Rusia no la sufra".


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)




----------



## Marchamaliano (19 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> ¿Y esperar que se cumpla lo que firme la OTAN?
> Como el acuerdo de Minsk?
> Como el acuerdo nuclear con Irán?
> Como el acuerdo de salida de UK de la UE?
> ...



Los anglos no han cumplido un tratado en su puta historia. Que se lo digan a los Borbones. Menuda gentuza. Piratas, asesinos y ladrones.


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

¿Ven como no es buena idea usar las caras de los niños en la red NUNCA y menos en un país en conflicto armado?

El niño del saludo militar estaba más guapo de perfil sin que se viera su cara que además servía lo mismo y es una protección para él y para su familia, aunque no se dieran cuenta, desde ya. A futuro ni te cuento las implicaciones.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Rusia continúa atacando la acería Azovstal entre el silencio sobre el número de combatientes que siguen allí.*
La *acería Azovstal*, símbolo de la resistencia ucraniana a la campaña militar rusa, cuenta las horas antes de caer totalmente en manos del ejército enemigo, que sigue bombardeando la planta para obligar a los últimos combatientes a rendirse. En total, 1.730 defensores de Azovstal se entregaron en los últimos tres días en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol, según el portavoz militar ruso, general mayor *Ígor Konashénkov*.

Nadie parece querer informar sobre cuántos combatientes del regimiento Azov se encuentran aún en los subterráneos de la planta metalúrgica. En el caso de los rusos, porque lo desconocen, y en caso de los ucranianos, porque no les conviene, ya que este asunto es muy sensible tanto para sus familiares como para el resto del Ejército ucraniano y la opinión pública.

"Al respecto, estamos divulgando información de manera muy cuidadosa, ya que la operación de salvamento de los defensores de Azovstal continúa", ha dicho *Hanna Malya*r, viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania. *Los rusos siguen martilleando la zona con artillería y aviación, lo que deja entrever que Azovstal aún no está vacía.*

De hecho, el líder prorruso de la república popular de Donetsk, *Denís Pushilin*, no ha confirmado que entre los evacuados, ahora prisioneros, estén los jefes del batallón nacionalista. Rusia está muy interesada en los altos mandos de Azov, a los que *Moscú considera "neonazis" y "criminales de guerra"*, y a los que quiere juzgar en su territorio, donde el batallón podría ser declarado organización terrorista.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema es que se pueden pasar las licencias por los cojones, pero si los chinos u otros venden procesadores con patentes americanas o británicas a Rusia (como ARM), los mismos serán objeto de sanciones por parte de USA. Es decir: China fabrica procesadores, pero el 90% de ellos bajo patentes occidentales. Los occidentales les han prohibido exportar esos microprocesadores con patentes occidentales a Rusia.
> 
> Por eso China y Rusia se están pasando a arquitecturas libres como Risc-V o MIPS ,pero son menos eficientes que los ARM y el tema les va a llevar un tiempo.



Y EEUU se queda sin Iphones de los cojones o algo aún peor, gente lo de que van a trasladar fabricas de chips a EEUU es una tomadura de pelo muy jodida.

No ha habido tecnicos que hemigren a EEUU en las cantidades necesarias para hacer eso que dicen, liquidar las fabricas también liquido a los tecnicos que allí trabajaban, no va ha haber suficientes ingenieros para poner en marcha tanta fabrica.

Os dejo a alguien que sabe algo al respecto:


----------



## Eslacaña (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



No es vandalismo, es ignorancia. El vandalismo es el resultado, no la causa. 
Y la ignorancia solo se consigue vencer leyendo y estudiando durante años, toda la vida, y me temo que el que hizo eso, ya dejó pasar ese tren.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Además es una puta crisis voluntaria, buscada y sin ningún sentido para Europa.
Europa importa el 95% de su energía y de pronto decide cortar relaciones con su principal proveedor.
Dentro de varios años leeremos la locura que hizo Europa en estos tiempos.


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> Los anglos no han cumplido un tratado en su puta historia. Que se lo digan a los Borbones. Menuda gentuza. Piratas, asesinos y ladrones.



No es culpa suya, es culpa de quien firma acuerdos con Piratas de mierda.

Es estúpido.


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esta gente con sus ideas de bombero torero están enterrando lo que pudo haber sido y no fue, una Europa unida y próspera.

Nos preparan para racionarnos y cientos de miles de hectareas dentro de la UE sin poder cultivarse y en barbecho por decisiones estúpidas.

El otro día los sindicatos agrarios de Castilla solicitando que les dejasen plantar trigo para tener en menos de 6 meses y estos imbéciles pensándoselo. 









España puede volver a ser el granero de Europa y esto es lo que necesita


El ministro Planas defenderá este lunes flexibilidad con los cupos, el barbecho y el suelo de interés ecológico para plantar cereales mientras abre la mano al grano de Brasil y Argentina por la guerra en Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com













España pide a Bruselas usar el 10% de sus tierras de cultivo para plantar el cereal perdido por la guerra en Ucrania


Reclama que deje de ser obligatorio que haya tierras en barbecho para cobrar la PAC.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y EEUU se queda sin Iphones de los cojones o algo aún peor, gente lo de que van a trasladar fabricas de chips a EEUU es una tomadura de pelo muy jodida.
> 
> No ha habido tecnicos que hemigren a EEUU en las cantidades necesarias para hacer eso que dicen, liquidar las fabricas también liquido a los tecnicos que allí trabajaban, no va ha haber suficientes ingenieros para poner en marcha tanta fabrica.
> 
> Os dejo a alguien que sabe algo al respecto:



Los chinos ya tienen todos los planos y toda la tecnología. Te llevas la fábrica y al día siguiente tienes el producto en el mercado con distinto nombre, saltarse una patente es tan sencillo con hacer unos simples retoques. Yo he copiado algunos copyright y hay mil maneras de saltarse la ley.


----------



## El-Mano (19 May 2022)

Ojo, a ver si aparece por mas fuentes.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

La historia de la captura de los restos del regimiento Azov y de las unidades de las AFU en Azovstal está adquiriendo nuevos detalles interesantes.

Para empezar, Kiev no estaba preparada para este giro de los acontecimientos. Si se sigue la reacción de la Kiev oficial durante los dos últimos días, sus medios de comunicación y las diversas cabezas parlantes que llevan una narrativa preparada a las masas en forma de propaganda oficial, se puede ver el caos informativo de declaraciones y agendas contradictorias. De hecho, este es el primer fracaso informativo grave de Kiev. A juzgar por el estado de los rendidos, las unidades no han tenido ningún suministro desde hace al menos un mes, y desde hace una semana ya estaban sin alimentos y sin ningún suministro normal de agua. Esto y el hecho de que la decisión de rendirse tomó a Kiev por sorpresa sugiere que todas las declaraciones de los últimos dos meses sobre la existencia de una comunicación constante entre Azov y el Estado Mayor de las AFU y la coordinación de las acciones - eran mentiras como parte de la propaganda interna, que debería haber desviado el foco de las propias declaraciones de Azov, llenas de críticas a Kiev y revelaciones.

Ya hemos escrito muchas veces sobre el hecho de que Kiev se benefició de la completa destrucción de las unidades bloqueadas, especialmente el regimiento Azov. Para empezar, Azov era esencialmente una oposición armada que suponía una amenaza para Kiev incluso antes de que comenzara el conflicto en Ucrania, y esta amenaza se multiplicó una vez que comenzó el conflicto. La declaración de sus líderes golpeó a las autoridades oficiales, y la falta de control del regimiento por parte del Estado Mayor de las AFU indicaba que si rompían el bloqueo, se convertirían en una fuerza separada y serían utilizados en la lucha política interna por los opositores a las autoridades, teniendo autoridad entre ciertos círculos de la población, que, con el lanzamiento de propaganda para glorificarlos, se extendió a la población en general. Kiev podría haber evacuado las fuerzas de Mariupol incluso antes del bloqueo total, que era obvio para todos y significaba la destrucción completa de las fuerzas en la ciudad, pero no lo hizo a pesar de las repetidas peticiones de ayuda de los dirigentes de Azov. En efecto, Azov estaba siendo utilizado como ratas de guinea para ser sacrificadas en beneficio de la investigación de laboratorio. Si la unidad hubiera sido destruida, se habría iniciado inmediatamente una amplia campaña de información tanto dentro de Ucrania como a nivel mundial. Este era exactamente el desarrollo que Kiev había estado preparando durante los últimos dos meses. El mundo se habría presentado con un regimiento de héroes que había sostenido la defensa durante varios meses y había muerto. Nadie se interesaría por sus crímenes, por su ideología, por el hecho de que realmente habían sido abandonados y todo se desarrollaba en la mejor tradición de los dramas de guerra de Hollywood.

Y ahora viene la parte divertida.

En primer lugar, a juzgar por el vídeo, el estado de los heridos es extremadamente sombrío, el estado del resto de los militares es igual de malo. Todo esto destruye la imagen general que se ha construido durante mucho tiempo en el espacio informativo ucraniano.

En segundo lugar, los prisioneros de guerra de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han comenzado a conceder entrevistas y ya están testificando en contra de los soldados de Azov, diciendo que fueron esencialmente cautivos de los soldados de Azov, algunos de los cuales fueron torturados y golpeados. La misma información proviene de los civiles.

En tercer lugar, los intentos de Kiev de imponer una citación para un intercambio prenegociado, alegando que había un plan y que todo iba según él, han fracasado claramente. A juzgar por el estado de ánimo de Moscú, Azov se enfrentará a un juicio con todas las consecuencias, incluida una amplia cobertura mediática.

En cuarto lugar, Kiev necesita urgentemente una nueva victoria informativa, el caso Azov ha fracasado y será difícil reanimarlo. La única esperanza era un intento de intercambio, una reunión de prisioneros en Kiev y un intento de presentar todo como un rescate de una "unidad heroica". Evidentemente, Moscú se ha dado cuenta de que, por primera vez, el campo de la información le ha quedado grande y tendrá que aprovecharlo al máximo.

P.D.: A juzgar por la información que nos llega, el bloqueo inminente de Severodonetsk, uno de los baluartes de la defensa del frente oriental, está por delante. Una vez más, llegan señales conocidas: peticiones de ayuda y evacuación, informes del Estado Mayor de las AFU sobre el bloqueo inminente y la destrucción de unidades, la negativa de Kiev y la construcción de una nueva pantalla de información. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

https://www.libertaddigital.com/inte...mismo-6898216/


*Volodimir Zelenski se burla del "arma milagrosa" de Rusia: "Los nazis hicieron lo mismo"*

Rusia ha comenzado a utilizar el prototipo de una nueva arma láser en Ucrania capaz de incinerar un dron en menos de cinco segundos, según anunció el viceprimer ministro ruso Yuri Borisov en la televisión nacional. Aseguró que además de atacar objetivos a 5 kilómetros de distancia, permitirá al ejército ruso conservar sus costosos misiles de largo alcance.

El presidente ucraniano Volodímir Zelenski ha ridiculizado a los mandos rusos y también ha cuestionado la existencia de esa arma milagrosa en su discurso diario: "Primero, cabe destacar que necesitaban guardar misiles y explicarlo de alguna manera. Es decir, los más de dos mil misiles disparados por el ejército ruso en Ucrania eran la parte principal de su arsenal de misiles. Es decir, entonces quedan solo restos".


Zelenski también ha señalado que Rusia hace la guerra "con reclutas sin experiencia, a quienes envía a la batalla como carne de cañón. Con merodeadores que ven por primera vez electrodomésticos normales en un país extranjero. Con la antigua "armadura" soviética sin blindaje moderno. Con bombas de fósforo prohibidas, que arrojan para incendiar escuelas y hogares comunes".


Y con respecto al prototipo de arma láser de nueva generación de la que presume Rusia, el presidente ucraniano ha recordado que "en la propaganda de la Alemania nazi existía el término ‘wunderwaffe’. Arma milagrosa. Cuanto más claro se hacía que no tenían ningún éxito en la guerra, más propaganda había sobre las milagrosas armas que serían tan poderosas como para asegurar un punto de inflexión en la guerra", ha señalado.

Para Zelenski, después de tres meses de guerra a gran escala sin avances significativos en el Donbás es obvio que "Rusia está tratando de encontrar su ‘wunderwaffe’, supuestamente el láser. Todo esto confirma claramente el fracaso total de la invasión".

También ha acusado a los más altos niveles estatales y militares rusos de tener miedo de admitir que se han cometido errores catastróficos y ha prometido que mientras Rusia inventa el arma milagrosa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y todos nuestros defensores seguirán liberando el país paso a paso".


----------



## pemebe (19 May 2022)

*Opinion china sobre la ampliacion de la OTAN

Washington secuestra la "seguridad colectiva de la UE" para servir a la estrategia antirrusa y beneficiarse de la expansión de la OTAN*
Por Yang Sheng y Liu Caiyu
Publicado: 18 de mayo de 2022 11:35 PM

Después de que Finlandia y Suecia presentaran formalmente el miércoles sus cartas de adhesión a la OTAN, es muy probable que la nueva ronda de expansión de la alianza militar liderada por EE.UU. se vea reforzada, sin embargo *este cambio no reforzará la seguridad colectiva de Europa, sino que sólo beneficiará a EE.UU., ya que Washington sólo puede reconstruir su hegemonía en declive manteniendo otras regiones intensas o instigando más conflictos*, dijeron los analistas el miércoles.

La naturaleza del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania es un *juego estratégico entre Moscú y Washington, y el hecho demuestra que el conflicto ha creado una nueva situación que perjudica a Ucrania, a Rusia y al resto de Europa, pero que sólo beneficia a Estados Unidos.* Ahora Washington quiere mantener esta situación para que la OTAN siga expandiéndose, y el resultado es que Rusia no se comprometerá y los países relevantes no estarán más seguros, sino que podrían convertirse en las nuevas líneas de frente que se enfrentan directamente a la imprevisible confrontación entre Rusia y EE.UU., señalaron los expertos. 

El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, recibirá el jueves al primer ministro de Suecia y al presidente de Finlandia en la Casa Blanca, en una muestra clave de apoyo, días después de que ambos países anunciaran su intención de ingresar en la OTAN, informó el martes la CNN.

Se espera que los líderes discutan las solicitudes de Finlandia y Suecia para ingresar en la OTAN, la seguridad europea y el apoyo a Ucrania, dijo la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, en un comunicado.

Washington necesita tensiones en Europa

Estados Unidos acogerá con absoluta satisfacción la decisión, ya que le encanta que se produzcan nuevas tensiones en más lugares de Europa, como la frontera entre Rusia y Finlandia, así como en la región del Báltico, ya que Rusia podría verse obligada a desplegar nuevas armas y equipos militares en el exclave de Kaliningrado para responder a la nueva expansión de la OTAN, dijo Lü Xiang, experto en estudios sobre Estados Unidos e investigador de la Academia China de Ciencias Sociales.

*"Porque antes del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, la OTAN ya estaba en un estado de 'muerte cerebral', como dijo el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron en el pasado*, por lo que instigar y provocar un conflicto masivo entre Rusia y Ucrania fue un plan clave promovido por Estados Unidos para salvar o continuar la vida de la OTAN, y ahora podemos ver claramente que los conflictos y las guerras son la fuente de poder de Estados Unidos sobre Europa", en otras palabras, *cuantas más guerras y tensiones en Europa, más poderosa y unida se volvería la OTAN, señaló.*

La razón por la que la influencia de la OTAN había disminuido es que la fuerza de EE.UU. está disminuyendo, y Washington, bajo la administración Trump, no estaba dispuesto a involucrarse demasiado en cuestiones globales. Esta tendencia decreciente de EE.UU. no cambiará mientras la mayoría de la comunidad internacional mantenga la paz y el desarrollo como la corriente principal y la globalización pueda mejorar y continuar. Sin embargo, si el mundo entra en una nueva Guerra Fría con interminables conflictos y tensiones, la vida de la hegemonía estadounidense se prolongará, dijo Cui Hongjian, director del Departamento de Estudios Europeos del Instituto de Estudios Internacionales de China.

*"Es como si un vampiro moribundo recibiera sangre nueva"*, dijo un experto anónimo en relaciones internacionales con sede en Pekín, señalando que las nuevas potencias emergentes de todo el mundo tienen que entender que lanzar enfrentamientos no acelerará el declive de la vieja hegemonía, porque el "vampiro" quiere ver más "sangre", por lo que insistir en la paz y el desarrollo es el camino correcto para reformar y mejorar el orden mundial. 

*Para salvar su menguante influencia mundial, Estados Unidos se ha esforzado por coordinarse con sus aliados demonizando a Rusia y haciendo saltar por los aires las amenazas que ésta plantea, mientras que, entretanto, ofrece promesas de seguridad para atraer y encadenar a sus aliados europeos*. Pero no es de extrañar que, desde la provocación del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania hasta la ampliación de la alianza militar de la OTAN, Estados Unidos haya secuestrado la seguridad de Europa y de sus aliados para apuntalar su propio poder e intereses, dijo Cui. 

*En nombre de ofrecer una supuesta protección y ayuda a Europa, EE.UU. aprovecha esta oportunidad para convertirse en una posible opción alternativa para suministrar energía a Europa, ya que muchos países europeos se han visto obligados a reducir las importaciones de energía de Rusia*. Dijo Cui. *"En otras palabras, Estados Unidos gana mucho más que Europa en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania". *

Crisis nuclear en Europa

La ampliación de la OTAN para incluir a Finlandia y Suecia llevará algún tiempo. Aunque Turquía, Estado miembro de la OTAN, ha expresado su postura de oposición a las solicitudes presentadas por los dos países del norte de Europa, los observadores dijeron que es poco probable que Ankara detenga el proceso mientras Washington muestre su pleno apoyo. El proceso podría durar hasta un año, por lo que la respuesta de Rusia, sobre todo después de poner fin al conflicto con Ucrania, sería clave en la cuestión.

No está claro si Finlandia y Suecia estarán realmente más seguras tras su ingreso en la OTAN, pero lo que sí es seguro es que la expansión de la alianza militar agita aún más la inestabilidad regional y está preparada para introducir las llamas de la guerra en la región del Báltico, según los expertos. 

Un informe de Aljazeera citaba a una fuente que decía que Rusia podría desplegar armas nucleares y misiles hipersónicos en el exclave ruso de Kaliningrado si Finlandia y Suecia se unían a la OTAN.

Song Zhongping, experto militar chino y comentarista de televisión, declaró al Global Times que "la naturaleza del enfrentamiento entre la OTAN y Rusia es la de una competencia estratégica entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. La verdadera preocupación de Rusia no es el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, sino la posibilidad de que Estados Unidos despliegue un sistema de defensa antimisiles o armas nucleares en estos dos países".

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha señalado que Rusia tolerará la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, pero ha advertido que el Kremlin responderá si la alianza instala bases o equipos militares en cualquiera de los dos países, informó el Financial Times. 

El presidente ruso dijo el lunes que la propuesta de ampliación de la OTAN no suponía "ninguna amenaza directa para Rusia", y añadió que no tenía "ningún problema" con Finlandia o Suecia, según el informe. 

Suecia ha manifestado en repetidas ocasiones que no quiere bases militares de la OTAN en su territorio ni albergar misiles nucleares. Se cree que Finlandia tampoco quiere esto, pero dijo el domingo que no pondría condiciones antes de su ingreso.

Tras su ingreso en la OTAN, Finlandia y Suecia perderían muy probablemente la independencia en la toma de decisiones a la hora de permitir a EE.UU. el despliegue de armas y bases militares en sus territorios, aunque los dos países del norte de Europa no desean provocar a Rusia de esa manera, dijo Song. 

"Por lo tanto, es totalmente posible que Rusia despliegue armas nucleares en Kaliningrado y otras regiones para responder a la posible amenaza, y esto provocaría nuevas tensiones e incluso una crisis nuclear en el futuro", señaló Song.

Lü se hizo eco de que en este momento Rusia se está centrando en el conflicto de Ucrania, pero cuando éste termine algún día, tendrá la capacidad de hacer frente a la expansión de la OTAN en otras direcciones. "Algunos miembros de la OTAN son cada vez más hostiles a Rusia, como Lituania y Polonia, así que cuando Moscú termine su operación militar en Ucrania, sería capaz de enfrentarse a ellos. Así que Europa no será más segura con la expansión de la OTAN, sino más incierta y peligrosa."


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

El nivel de la propaganda es increíble. El plan de destrucción social está en velocidad hipersónica.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Polonia se está sacando la polla totalmente. Alemania y Francia mucho hablar, pero los que están apretando y apoyando en todos los sentidos, es Polonia


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Imaginemos lo mucho que ganaría España si las familias que nos vasallean fuesen perseguidas... es una curiosa guillotina económica.



A estas putas garrapatas no las sacamos ni con aguarrás, es la maldición de este país









La cápsula de seguridad de Juan Carlos I en Sangenjo


El Rey Juan Carlos llevará consigo de manera permanente durante su estancia en Sangenjo una cápsula de seguridad policial.




okdiario.com




*La cápsula de seguridad Juan Carlos I en Sangenjo: 5 coches, dos motos, drones, una lancha y 20 agentes*











Así es el jet privado en el que Juan Carlos I viaja a España: con divanes, comedor y baño de lujo


El Rey Juan Carlos I vuelve a España a bordo de un Gulfstream G-450 con todas las comodidades y lujos. Su llegada está prevista para las 18 h.




okdiario.com




*Así es el jet privado en el que Juan Carlos I viaja a España: con divanes, comedor y baño de lujo*


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Imágenes a nivel del suelo de vehículos blindados rusos destruidos en el sitio del ahora infame intento de vadeo del río Donets, cerca de Biolhorivka. 

Una escena de completa devastación...


----------



## El-Mano (19 May 2022)

Lo que se a escapado estos dias, pequeñas contraofensivas rusas en kharpiv, estas no las informarán los "youtubers".









[ Kharkiv Front ] Russian forces recaptured Ternova and Rubizhne in a counteroffensive - Defense Politics Asia


Full Report: https://youtu.be/etupFLmFOwY




defensepoliticsasia.com


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Una conclusión desagradable para Kiev: lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania casi ha dejado de preocupar a los estadounidenses. Están más emocionados por saber quién se ha cagado en la cama de Johnny Depp -su ex o su perro-, así como por los detalles del acuerdo de compra de Twitter por parte de Ilo Musk.

Biden, la prohibición del aborto, la inflación. Menos mal que el tema de la COVID-19 está a punto de desaparecer. La gente está harta de este virus.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El nivel de la propaganda es increíble. El plan de destrucción social está en velocidad turbo.



Aún recuerdo cuando vivía en Alemania que visite el campo de concentración de Sachsenhausen y habían niños allí de excursión del colegio y contándoles las atrocidades de los nazis, buen lavado de cerebro gastan en Alemania.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

EXCLUSIVO ❗

Azoviano cautivo en el hospital DNR

- ¿Cómo se puede ser leal a Zelensky? No se puede. Uno puede ser leal a su juramento, a sus familiares, a sus seres queridos, a su casa.

- No sé si fuimos evacuados o rendidos.

- No sé si iré a la guerra después del intercambio, vivo para un día.

Pues sí, no sabemos nada, no hemos visto ni oído nada, y en general no somos nazis, sólo cumplíamos órdenes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando vivía en Alemania que visite el campo de concentración de Sachsenhausen y habían niños allí de excursión del colegio y contándoles las atrocidades de los nazis, buen lavado de cerebro gastan en Alemania.



Pues ha sido un lavado de cerebro de mierda, puesto que Alemania está plagada de nazis, incluso en el gobierno, que ayudan a otros nazis en Ucrania.


----------



## alfonbass (19 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Un recorrido por la sede de Azov en Mariupol.
> 
> Como dice el video, estos tipos parece odiaban a todo el mundo...Me gustaria ver esto en prime time en la secta.



No lo vas a ver en "prime time" porque la estrategia de comunicación ha sido horrible, por parte de Rusia, sobre todo, y porque son otros los intereses que más "mueven" al gobierno ruso

Muchos de aquí decís que no es importante ganar en Twitter pero luego bien que reconocéis que no se da "voz", pues coño...ganar en twitter..en simple

Cómo no se gana en Twitter o en los medios es tildando de "otanista" a todo el que expone que se hacen las cosas mal y que el pecado de unos, de los Azov entre otros, lo debe pagar toda una cuidadania porque si, porque "loz eztadoz zon colectivoz y todoz zon culpablez..."

Lo peor es la sensación de que vendrán otroz Azov e n cualquier parte del mundo (da igual) y serán juzgados, no or sus hechos, sino por "el bando en el que están".....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Ahora los yankees llaman a Gerasimov…ya se sabe el que tiene esa doctrina rara de la boa constrictor…








Глава Генштаба России и председатель Комитета начальников штабов ВС США провели переговоры


Начальник Генштаба ВС России Валерий Герасимов поговорил по телефону с председателем Комитета начальников штабов Вооружённых сил США Марком Милли.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El rublo a niveles de 2018.
> 
> 
> Gas, carbón, níquel, petróleo y trigo disparados.
> ...


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Esta siendo "evacuado", uno de los guardias en realidad es Zelensky disfrazado.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vaya portada…




NO se podia saber


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

El cementerio de tanques del cruce del río .



​


----------



## Eslacaña (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> A estas putas garrapatas no las sacamos ni con aguarrás, es la maldición de este país
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, se puede ser monáquico o no, pero el campechano comparado con cualquier político de este país, es Winston Churchill.


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues ha sido un lavado de cerebro de mierda, puesto que Alemania está plagada de nazis, incluso en el gobierno, que ayudan a otros nazis en Ucrania.



En Alemania hay mucho que apoya a Hitler pero no se atreve a decirlo en público. Donde yo trabajaba con alemanes se hacían bromas entre ellos de meine fhūrer y cosas así, pero tienen que tener confianza ya que se lo han inculcado de pequeños.


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

El corresponsal militar Lisitsyn informa sobre la ocupación de los pueblos de Tripillya y Vladimirovka. Esto ya está muy cerca de Soledar.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El problema no es si ponen o no las armas...* sino que ya estando adentro, se buscan cualquier pretexto imbécil... y las ponen...




O las ponen sin avisar como ocurrió en España. Según el tratado que hizo Franco no podían meter bombas nucleares en nuestro territorio y un buen día cayeron 4 ó 5 sobre palomares  Y cayeron no solo en el mar, también cayeron en tierra

A estas alturas nos han engañado tantas veces que no creo que quede un ser humano que se crea tales patrañas
y por supuesto a Putin no lo engañan

Es lo que hay, si haces tratos con ellos ¿qué puedes esperar? Pues eso
Después que no se haga la sorprendida ni pretenda quedar de angelito con el consabido...


----------



## delhierro (19 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, se puede ser monáquico o no, pero el campechano comparado con cualquier político de este país, es Winston Churchill.



Bueno, en exceso de bebida y malos modales la comparación es correctisima.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Moscú dice que la apertura de los puertos de Ucrania necesitaría una revisión de las sanciones a Rusia* - Interfax

May 19 (Reuters) - Moscow said on Thursday that sanctions on Russia would have to be reviewed if it were to heed a U.N. appeal to open access to Ukraine's Black Sea ports so that grain could be exported, according to an Interfax news agency report. read more

Ukraine, one of the world's biggest grain producers, used to export most of its goods through its seaports, but since Russia sent troops into Ukraine, it has been forced to export by train or via its small Danube River ports.

U.N. food chief David Beasley appealed on Wednesday to Russian President Vladimir Putin, saying: "If you have any heart at all, please open these ports."

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...rce=reddit.com


----------



## Trajanillo (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Polonia se está sacando la polla totalmente. Alemania y Francia mucho hablar, pero los que están apretando y apoyando en todos los sentidos, es Polonia



Hasta que se lleven la ostia como en la Segunda y a llorar....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, se puede ser monáquico o no, pero el campechano comparado con cualquier político de este país, es Winston Churchill.



Teniendo en cuenta que el duque del Brandy era un criminal de guerra que odiaba a España, un borracho y un degenerado... tu comparación es bastante acertada. Y ha podido ser rey y saquear a los españoles gracias a esos políticos cortesanos. 
Puedes ir a Sanxenxo a comerle el culo si quieres, nadie te lo prohíbe.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mientras tanto, hoy en las tropas rusas comenzaron a entrar en servicio los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-500 Prometéi
> 
> El S-500 pertenece a los sistemas de nueva generación y representa un complejo universal de largo alcance horizontal y vertical, con un alto potencial de defensa antimisil y capacidad de interceptar no solo misiles balísticos, sino también objetivos aerodinámicos (aviones y helicópteros), misiles de crucero y armas hipersónicas en el espacio cercano.
> 
> ...




Ya vendra Yago ,a decir que este sistema de armas esta lleno de defectos,al tiempo !


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*El veto de Turquía trastoca los planes para una adhesión 'exprés' de Finlandia y Suecia*

El veto de Turquía a abrir las conversaciones de adhesión a la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia trastoca los planes para una entrada 'exprés' de ambos países en la organización militar, que esperaba tener listos los documentos de ingreso en diez días, un plazo que trastoca la posición de Ankara.

Este miércoles el Consejo Atlántico, órgano de decisión de la OTAN, mantuvo un primer debate en el que no avaló automáticamente abrir negociaciones al no lograr el consenso necesario. Las conversaciones tuvieron lugar tan solo horas después de que Helsinki y Estocolmo entregaran la solicitud formal de adhesión al secretario general, Jens Stoltenberg, en los cuarteles generales de la OTAN en Bruselas.

Fuentes aliadas confirman a Europa Press que el proceso se retrasará y que el plan inicial era tener listos los protocolos de acceso a finales de mayo, una escenario que ahora ven "poco probable" por el veto turco.

Así las cosas, se espera que Stoltenberg mueva ficha y abra consultas con los aliados para desbloquear la situación. Los aliados no esperan una nueva reunión del Consejo Atlántico hasta que se despejen las reticencias existentes.

Turquía alega vínculos de ambos países escandinavos con el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), organización kurda considerada terrorista para Ankara. Así, el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, asegura que no apoyará el ingreso de "países que apoyan el terrorismo".

◾PROCESO DE ADHESIÓN

La solicitud de adhesión lanza oficialmente el proceso en la OTAN, que debe primero dar luz verde a la apertura de las negociaciones, un trámite que se esperaba de forma automática.

Se abrirá a continuación un periodo en principio breve, de unos pocos días, ya que las conversaciones de acceso no tienen tanta importancia en el caso de Suecia y Finlandia., puesto que ambos países ya esta muy alineados con los estándares de la OTAN, en la medida en que participan en operaciones de la Alianza sin siquiera ser miembros.

El siguiente paso consiste en la firma del protocolo de acceso, que rubrican los aliados en Bruselas para enviarlo posteriormente a las distintas capitales. La ratificación de estos protocolos sería la fase más larga debido a los distintos sistemas para avalar al nuevo socio.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...519125007.html


----------



## Harman (19 May 2022)

Tripillya y Vladimirovka están confirmados desde el campo.

Vladimirovka fue tomada por nuestros paracaidistas.
Tripillya fue tomada por la PMC Wagner.
Pilipchatino aún no ha sido tomado.

La carretera a Lisychansk está actualmente bajo la amenaza de un control total del fuego por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>




No lo dude ni un segundo ,pero para Yago la batalla de Kiev fue una contundente derrota rusa ,que panfletero !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eslacaña (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el duque del Brandy era un criminal de guerra que odiaba a España, un borracho y un degenerado... tu comparación es bastante acertada. Puedes ir a Sanxenxo a comerle el culo si quieres, nadie te lo prohíbe.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063567



No voy a entrar en estupideces ni en respuestas absurdas basadas en la falta de respeto.
No creo que haya que tener mucha capacidad de comprensión lectora para saber en que contexto estaba la respuesta que he dado en su momento.
Soy esclavo de mis palabras no de lo que tú interpretes de ellas.


----------



## ZARGON (19 May 2022)

Entrevista a Kadirov. Clarito como siempre.

Ramzan Kadyrov una breve entrevista a los medios federales y regionales, en la que respondió preguntas urgentes. Como el destino de los militantes del batallón nacionalista Azov y los militares ucranianos que se rindieron a las tropas rusas. Su opinión no cambia:


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En Alemania hay mucho que apoya a Hitler pero no se atreve a decirlo en público. Donde yo trabajaba con alemanes se hacían bromas entre ellos de meine fhūrer y cosas así, pero tienen que tener confianza ya que se lo han inculcado de pequeños.



La única "resistencia" al régimen nazi fueron otros nazis que ni siquiera supieron poner una bomba, y trataron de dar un golpe de estado con fuerzas nazis engañadas. Luego como eran buenos anti comunistas, los Bastardos los reclutaron en masa.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Ucrania en Cannes: "Mariupolis 2", un homenaje póstumo a su director.*
*Anna Bilobrova*, compañera sentimental del cineasta lituano *Mantas Kvedaraviciu*s, ha presentado este jueves en el Festival de Cannes *el documental "Mariupolis 2", que rodaban juntos en la ciudad ucraniana de Mariupol cuando el director fue abatido por soldados rusos* el pasado 2 de abril.

"Para mi es un gran honor estar aquí, la película es un tributo a Mantas", ha dicho a Efe Bilobrova, que *recorrió la ciudad durante días hasta encontrar el cuerpo de su pareja* y logró sacarlo del país, junto a las imágenes que había rodado. El montaje final, terminado hace solo tres días, ha corrido a cargo de Dounia Sichov, que trabajó con Kvedaravicius en sus dos anteriores documentales, "Partenonas" (2019) y "Mariupolis" (2016) rodado en la misma ciudad entre 2014 y 2015.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Guardad en la hemeroteca.
> 
> 51:08


----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La única "resistencia" al régimen nazi fueron otros nazis que ni siquiera supieron poner una bomba, y trataron de dar un golpe de estado con fuerzas nazis engañadas. Luego como eran buenos anti comunistas, los Bastardos los reclutaron en masa.



Los soviéticos también reclutaron. Von Paulus acabó sus días en una residencia de Dresde en la RDA seguramente por sus servicios prestados para derrotar al III Reich: estrategias de combate, transporte de suministros, efectivos, puntos débiles...


Paulus fue hecho prisionero por los soviéticos. Durante su cautiverio, criticó al régimen nazi y se unió al Comité Nacional por una Alemania Libre, pidiendo a los alemanes la rendición. Actuó como testigo en 1946 durante los Juicios de Núremberg.

Liberado definitivamente por los soviéticos en 1953, dos años antes de la repatriación de los últimos prisioneros de guerra alemanes, vivió en la ciudad de Dresde (entonces Alemania Oriental); un par de años después de su liberación, ejerciendo como jefe civil del «Instituto de Investigación Histórica Militar» de la RDA, ocupación que tuvo hasta el fin, desarrolló parálisis bulbar progresiva, una forma de esclerosis lateral amiotrófica, que le causó la muerte en una clínica de Dresde el 1 de febrero de 1957.









Friedrich Paulus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Además:









La historia secreta de los científicos alemanes que construyeron la bomba atómica soviética


Tras la derrota de la Alemania nazi, tanto EE UU como la URSS trataron de hacerse con los mejores científicos con el objetivo de desarrollar armas nucleares. Ambos tuvieron éxito.




es.rbth.com


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

Los medios turcos informaron que al menos cincuenta (50) oficiales superiores del ejército francés están atrapados en el #Azovstal #Mariupol
➡➡➡O se escaparon o aún no han salido.
El coronel retirado Richard Black habla sobre los oficiales franceses en azovstal








el Kremlin no se ha dado cuenta de que se enfrenta al mal satánico. Con una falsa bandera a punto de ser lanzada sobre ellos en cualquier momento, todavía creen que las conversaciones pueden reducir las tensiones.
✒Paul Craig Roberts


Comienza la #desnazificación de #Severodonetsk
Esto no será fácil ya que se esconden en selvas, edificios residenciales, escuelas, hospitales, etc.
Los cazadores de ISIS de Siria también se desplegaron para ayudar a los chechenos


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El repostaje en Kiev. Una maravilla.



Las colas van aumentando exponencialmente.

Esta última directamente ya no tiene principio ni final.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Altos funcionarios rusos expresan sus planes de anexión en el sur de Ucrania.*
Las declaraciones de funcionarios rusos de alto nivel casi no dejan lugar a dudas: *Rusia prepara una ocupación duradera, o incluso la anexión, de los territorios del sur de Ucrania* de los que tomó el control desde el inicio de su operación militar hace casi tres meses, informa AFP.

El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, al iniciar su ofensiva el 24 de febrero contra su vecino, aseguró que los territorios ucranianos no serían ocupados. Pero la última declaración del viceprimer ministro ruso *Marat Jusnulin*, durante una visita a la región de Zaporiyia, tomada por los militares rusos, deja entrever otros objetivos. "Considero que el futuro de esta región es trabajar dentro de la amistosa familia rusa. Por eso he venido, para contribuir al máximo a la integración", ha dicho este miércoles.

*Serguéi Aksenov*, el gobernador de Crimea, anexionada por Moscú en 2014, ha insistido en *"ver el futuro [de la península y de las regiones de Zaporiyia y de Jersón] dentro de un solo Estado",* Rusia. Y las autoridades colocadas por el ejército ruso en Jersón tampoco ocultan su voluntad de que esa área forme parte de Rusia.

"Hoy somos un territorio bajo control de las fuerzas armadas [rusas] pero en el futuro [...] habrá una región de Jersón en Rusia", ha declarado este jueves *Vladimir Saldo*, jefe de la administración prorrusa, citado el jueves por la agencia Ria Novosti.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Cuanto podrian costar digamos 50 rifles de los buenos?
> Espero que los rusos no escatimen en eso



Rusia tiene una gama de rifles de francotirador totalmente equiparables a los Occidentales, el problema creo yo esta en que esos rifles requieren habilidad, haber hecho unos cursos y mucho entrenamiento.

No es darle un rifle de francotirador del calibre 14,5 mm a un miliciano de las Repúblicas de Donetsk o Lugansk y que sepa emplearlo como debe.

Lo de usar misiles antitanque contra un francotirador o un tio con una ametralladora no es nada nuevo, en Siria se vió mucho también. En la guerra si tienes un tio que te esta tocando los cojones acabas con él como puedes y lo antes posible.


----------



## TerrorRojo (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El veto de Turquía trastoca los planes para una adhesión 'exprés' de Finlandia y Suecia*
> 
> El veto de Turquía a abrir las conversaciones de adhesión a la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia trastoca los planes para una entrada 'exprés' de ambos países en la organización militar, que esperaba tener listos los documentos de ingreso en diez días, un plazo que trastoca la posición de Ankara.
> 
> ...




Turquia si que sabe jugar a dos bandas


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> No lo dudes, no tienes más que salir a la calle. Todo son derechos, no hay obligaciones, ni respeto, ni solidaridad, ni empatía...lo que llamamos occidente está herido de muerte. Sólo oír a algunos decir que podemos derrotar a Rusia, me entra el descojone de risa. La ignorancia es muy atrevida y la estupidez puede llegar a ser infinita.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> A estas putas garrapatas no las sacamos ni con aguarrás, es la maldición de este país
> 
> 
> 
> ...




“Sangenjo”…


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

@RALee85
Russian spetsnaz and Rosgvardia troops escorting Azov POWs from Mariupol with Ural-Federal, Tigr-M with Arbalet-DM, BTR-82, and Mi-35M.


























Bonus:


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*El Congreso de EEUU, listo para aprobar una nueva ayuda a Ucrania de 40,000 millones de dólares.*
El Congreso de Estados Unidos *se dispone a aprobar este jueves un paquete de ayuda de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania,* en cumplimiento de la promesa del presidente Joe Biden de apoyar a Kiev contra la invasión rusa. "La ayuda a Ucrania va mucho más allá de la caridad", ha dicho el líder de la minoría republicana en el Senado, *Mitch McConnell*. La aprobación de estos recursos se produce con el apoyo de demócratas y republicanos, algo inusual en una Washington fuertemente dividida.

*"El resultado de este conflicto moldeará el futuro de la seguridad estadounidense y de los principales intereses estratégicos"*, añadió McConell horas antes de que la Cámara Alta del Congreso vote el paquete, para lo que se espera no haya dificultades. El Congreso ya había aprobado casi 14.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania a mediados de marzo, unas semanas después de la invasión rusa.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Jajaja el bastardo de Simo Hayha, el día que se sepa su dirección va a mear sangre de las palizas



Mario no es mal chico, pero esta muy a favor del modo de vida americano, ha viajado varias veces a los USA y solo pone en la balanza lo positivo.

PD- Como europeos hay que mear siempre en direccion al Reino Unido y los EEUU.


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> NO se podia saber


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)

Viva Rusia y Viva México cabrones


----------



## carlosito (19 May 2022)

Gleb Bazov de Slavyangrad siendo crítico con Igor Strelkov. Tiene razón aunque Strelkov tiene su punto de aporte todavía.


----------



## frangelico (19 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Rusia tiene una gama de rifles de francotirador totalmente equiparables a los Occidentales, el problema creo yo esta en que esos rifles requieren habilidad, haber hecho unos cursos y mucho entrenamiento.
> 
> No es darle un rifle de francotirador del calibre 14,5 mm a un miliciano de las Repúblicas de Donetsk o Lugansk y que sepa emplearlo como debe.
> 
> Lo de usar misiles antitanque contra un francotirador o un tio con una ametralladora no es nada nuevo, en Siria se vió mucho también. En la guerra si tienes un tio que te esta tocando los cojones acabas con él como puedes y lo antes posible.



Le ves sentido al anuncio de que van a mandar misiles antibuque a Ucrania? Lo mejor que hay es el Harpoon pero dudo que las limitadas existencias de las mejores versiones las vayan a sacrificar. Les mandaran las que alcanzan 70 millas, y la armada rusa en principio no se va a exponer tan cerca de la costa que controlan los ucranianos.

Una cosa curiosa es que el despliegue aeronaval americano crece en Asia y sigue igual en Europa.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Más de 3.000 refugiados ucranianos ya trabajan legalmente en España.*
Más de 3.000 refugiados ucranianos llegados a España tras huir de la guerra, esto es, *el 6,5 % con protección temporal*, ya tienen un empleo y alta en la Seguridad Social. A fecha 30 de abril, es decir, en menos de dos meses de residencia en España, había 47.231 personas ucranianas en edad laboral con una autorización de protección temporal en España, 36.528 de ellas, mujeres, (esto es, el 77 % del total). 3.019 ya trabajan.

Son cifras facilitadas por la Subdirección General de Análisis Migratorio del Ministerio de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones, que reflejan que el 6,5 % de los refugiados ya tienen un empleo y alta en la Seguridad Social, "un porcentaje relevante si tenemos en cuenta la alta presencia en este grupo de mujeres con niños a cargo y sin nociones de lengua española".


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pon link, no me lo creo un laser que produzca efectos térmicos necesita una fuente de energía enorme y más si es un tanque o cañón, seria poner en orbital algo como la estación espacial internacional más un generador eléctrico a diésel o nuclear lo suficientemente potente., las placas solares no dan tanta energía.




El láser son ondas electromagnéticas de la naturaleza de la luz y se pueden redireccionar y concentrar. Quizás Arquímedes no estaría de acuerdo contigo


----------



## pemebe (19 May 2022)

Suecia-NATO:
*Elecciones 2018. Solo el Partido Moderado (actualmente en la oposición) lleva la entrada a la OTAN en su programa.*

24/2/2022: Rusia Invade Ucrania.

28/3/2022: La oposición del Partido Moderado de Suecia ha hecho de la solicitud de adhesión a la alianza de la OTAN la primera de sus cinco promesas electorales, al convertirse en el primer partido en lanzar su campaña de cara a las elecciones de septiembre.





__





Cargando…






www.thelocal.se





16/5/2022 El Parlamento sueco celebra un debate sobre las conclusiones del informe de la *OTAN*. *NO SE VOTA*

Resumen:

La democracria ha desaparecido en Suecia (como en España).

1.- Hay elecciones en Suecia en 4 meses
2.- No ha cambiado nada desde el 28 de marzo al 16 de mayo para cambiar de opinión drásticamente.
3.- No se vota la resolución en el parlamento.


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El corresponsal militar Lisitsyn informa sobre la ocupación de los pueblos de Tripillya y Vladimirovka. Esto ya está muy cerca de Soledar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mapa para cegatos.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

El portavoz de la City de Londres propone enviar una flota MILITAR al Mar Negro por grano ucraniano...

El mundo al revés, occidente impone sanciones y las desastrosas consecuencias son culpa del sancionado no de quien sanciona.


The coming food catastrophe


Al invadir Ucrania, Vladimir Putin está destruyendo vidas fuera del campo de batalla en una escala de la que incluso él podría arrepentirse. La guerra golpea un sistema alimentario mundial debilitado por el covid-19, el cambio climático y el shock energético. Las exportaciones de cereales y semillas oleaginosas de Ucrania han cesado en gran medida y las exportaciones rusas están amenazadas. Juntos, estos dos países suministran el 12% de las calorías vendidas. Los precios del trigo, que aumentaron un 53 % en lo que va del año, subieron otro 6 % el 16 de mayo después de que India anunciara que suspendería las exportaciones debido a las alarmantes olas de calor.


La idea generalizada de una crisis del costo de vida ni siquiera se acerca a reflejar la gravedad de lo que se avecina. El secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, advirtió el 18 de mayo que los próximos meses amenazan con el "espectro de una escasez mundial de alimentos" *que podría durar años.*El alto costo de los alimentos básicos ya ha aumentado el número de personas que no pueden estar seguras de que están recibiendo suficientes alimentos en 440 millones a 1.600 millones. Casi 250 millones de personas están al borde de la inanición. Si, como es probable, la guerra se prolonga y se restringen los suministros de Rusia y Ucrania, cientos de millones más podrían caer en la pobreza. El malestar político se extenderá, los niños sufrirán retrasos en el crecimiento y la gente morirá de hambre.


El Sr. Putin no debería usar la comida como arma. La escasez no es un resultado inevitable de la guerra. Los líderes mundiales deben ver el hambre como un problema global que necesita urgentemente una solución global.


Rusia y Ucrania suministran el 28% del trigo mundial, el 29% de la cebada, el 15% del maíz y el 75% del aceite de girasol. Rusia y Ucrania representan alrededor de la mitad de los cereales importados por Líbano y Túnez; para Libia y Egipto, la cifra es de dos tercios. Las exportaciones de alimentos de Ucrania proporcionan calorías a 400 millones de personas. La guerra corta estos suministros porque Ucrania ha minado sus aguas para evitar un ataque y Rusia está bloqueando el puerto de Odessa.


Incluso antes de la invasión, el Programa Mundial de Alimentos advirtió que 2022 sería un año terrible. *China, el mayor productor de trigo del mundo, dijo que después de que las lluvias retrasaron la siembra el año pasado, esta podría ser la peor cosecha de la historia. *Ahora, además de las temperaturas extremas en India, el segundo mayor productor mundial, la falta de lluvia amenaza con reducir los rendimientos en otros graneros, desde el cinturón de trigo de Estados Unidos hasta la región francesa de Bos. *El Cuerno de África sufre la peor sequía en cuatro décadas *. Bienvenidos a la era del cambio climático.


Todo esto tendrá consecuencias nefastas para los pobres. Los hogares de las economías emergentes gastan el 25 % de su presupuesto en alimentos y hasta el 40 % en África subsahariana. En Egipto, el pan proporciona el 30% de todas las calorías. En muchos países importadores, los gobiernos no pueden permitirse subsidios para aumentar la ayuda a los pobres, especialmente si también importan energía, otro mercado turbulento.


La crisis amenaza con empeorar. Ucrania ya había enviado la mayor parte de la cosecha del verano pasado antes de la guerra. Rusia aún se las arregla para vender su grano a pesar de los costos y riesgos adicionales para los transportistas. Sin embargo, los silos ucranianos que no sufrieron daños como resultado de las hostilidades están llenos de maíz y cebada. Los agricultores no tienen dónde almacenar su próxima cosecha, que vence a fines de junio, por lo que podría pudrirse. Y no tienen suficiente combustible ni mano de obra para aterrizar otro después de ese. Rusia, por su parte, puede estar escasa de algunos de los suministros de semillas y pesticidas que normalmente compra a la Unión Europea.


A pesar de que los precios de los granos se dispararon, es posible que los agricultores de otras partes del mundo no compensen el déficit. Una razón es que los precios son volátiles. Peor aún, los márgenes de beneficio se están reduciendo debido al aumento vertiginoso de los precios de los fertilizantes y la energía. Estos son los principales costos para los agricultores, y ambos mercados han sido destruidos por las sanciones y la lucha por el gas natural. Si los agricultores reducen su consumo de fertilizantes, las cosechas mundiales caerán en el momento más inoportuno.


*La reacción de los políticos preocupados puede exacerbar una mala situación *. *Desde el comienzo de la guerra, 23 países desde Kazajstán hasta Kuwait han anunciado severas restricciones a las exportaciones de alimentos*, que cubren el 10% de la ingesta calórica mundial. Más de una quinta parte de todas las exportaciones de fertilizantes están restringidas. Si el comercio se detiene, se producirá la hambruna.


El escenario ya está listo para un juego de culpas en el que Occidente denuncia a Putin por su invasión y Rusia denuncia las sanciones occidentales. En verdad, las interrupciones son principalmente el resultado de la intrusión de Putin, y algunas sanciones las han exacerbado. Este argumento puede convertirse fácilmente en una excusa para la inacción. Mientras tanto, muchas personas pasarán hambre y algunas morirán.


En cambio, los estados deben actuar juntos, comenzando por mantener abiertos los mercados. Indonesia, fuente del 60% del aceite de palma del mundo, levantó una prohibición temporal de exportación esta semana. Europa debería ayudar a Ucrania a enviar su grano por ferrocarril y carretera a los puertos de Rumanía o los países bálticos, *aunque incluso las previsiones más optimistas apuntan a que solo el 20 % de la cosecha se podrá exportar por esta vía.*Los países importadores también necesitan apoyo para que no terminen cargados con facturas enormes. Las entregas de emergencia de cereales solo deben ir a los más pobres. Para otros, el financiamiento de importaciones en condiciones concesionarias, tal vez provisto a través del FMI, permitiría que los dólares de los donantes rindieran más. El alivio de la deuda también puede ayudar a liberar recursos vitales.


Hay opciones para el reemplazo. Alrededor del 10% de todos los cereales se utilizan para producir biocombustibles y el 18% de los aceites vegetales se utilizan para biodiésel. Finlandia y Croacia han relajado los mandatos que exigen que la gasolina incluya combustible de cultivos. Otros deberían seguir su ejemplo. Se usa una gran cantidad de grano para alimentar a los animales Los granos representan el 13% de la alimentación seca del ganado, según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación. En 2021, China importó 28 millones de toneladas de maíz para alimentar a sus cerdos, más de lo que exporta Ucrania en un año.


El alivio inmediato vendría de romper el bloqueo del Mar Negro. Aproximadamente 25 millones de toneladas de maíz y trigo, equivalentes al consumo anual de todas las economías menos desarrolladas del mundo, están atrapadas en Ucrania. Tres países deben estar involucrados en el caso: Rusia debe permitir el envío ucraniano; Ucrania debe despejar los accesos a Odessa; Y Turquía debe dejar pasar los convoyes navales a través del Bósforo.


No será fácil. Rusia, luchando en el campo de batalla, está tratando de estrangular la economía de Ucrania. Ucrania se resiste a despejar el mar. Convencerlos de que cedan será un desafío para países como India y China que se han quedado fuera de la guerra _. _ *Los convoyes pueden requerir escoltas armadas aprobadas por una amplia coalición *. Alimentar a un mundo frágil es asunto de todos.


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

"Trípolye, Vladimirovka, Novaya Kamenka fueron liberadas por paracaidistas, avanzan con confianza".


El avance desde Popasnaya hacia el Oeste se interna en el territorio DNR ocupado por Ucrania, aproximandose a Soledar, cuya caida dejaria en un cerco operativo a Severodonetsk-Lisichansk







Rojo liberado, amarillo combates


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (19 May 2022)

*Moscú quiere negociar y Kiev ya no se conforma con un alto el fuego*

*Rusia se muestra dispuesta a retomar las negociaciones con Ucrania si Kiev expresa su disposición a hacerlo, pero el gobierno ucraniano no se conforma ya con un alto el fuego y quiere que las tropas rusas abandonen el país*









Jornada 85 de la invasión: Azovstal, a horas de caer en manos del Ejército ruso


La caída definitiva de la ciudad bañada por el mar de Azov permitirá a Moscú redirigir más fuerzas rusas y milicias prorrusas hacia el norte de la región de Donetsk




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Peineto (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tripillya y Vladimirovka están confirmados desde el campo.
> 
> Vladimirovka fue tomada por nuestros paracaidistas.
> Tripillya fue tomada por la PMC Wagner.
> ...




Desde Pilipchatino hasta Artemivsk hay trincheras para aburrir. Amplien el mapa y lo comprobarán.De ahí que se han lanzado por el norte hacia Soledar


----------



## Señor X (19 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> DXL 5 en la web dice el de mayor alcance del mundo.



Los soldados de las repúblicas, salvo excepciones como aquellos que desertaron del ejército ucraniano, no son profesionales, muchos son simples maestros, mineros y otras profesiones que se han visto obligados a luchar, aunque muy curtidos por estos años. Ese rifle, dentro de la repúblicas, si consigues 20 soldados que sean capaces de usarlo con efectividad, muchos serán. Ser francotirador es algo muy especializado y se requiere de un entrenamiento acorde. Hay opciones más realistas y simples: morteros, artillería, o como han hecho, misiles o cohetes. Cualquiera de estas soluciones no requieren de un soldado de élite. Teniendo gente con experiencia, te sobra.

Por otra parte los rusos donan todo lo que pillan de los ucranianos porque, y esto es especulación mía, dudo mucho que las repúblicas sean capaces de pagar las armas, ni a precio de coste, bastante tienen con seguir tirando en su día a día (hospitales, transporte, etc). No tiene pinta de que los rusos quieran hacer como los europeos con los ucranianos, encasquetarles una deuda impagable de por vida y convertirlos en esclavos.



Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos se prepara para enviar un nuevo cargamento de obuses M-777 a Ucrania.
> Se espera que se entreguen otros 50 cañones y casi 100.000 cartuchos de munición.
> 
> 
> ...



Que cachondos. Van a sobrar 99950 obuses. Cuando hagan el primero tiro, recibirán contrabatería y adiós cañón. Es lo que le pasó a la ultima hornada.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Polonia puede ayudar (más aún) sin tener que entrar a ninguna parte

por ejemplo: Bielorrusia está concentrando tropas en la frontera con Ucrania para "distraer" tropas ucranianas del frente del este...

Pues Polonia concentra tropas en la frontera con Bielorrusia... a Lukashenko se le cierra el culete rápido y redistribuye sus tropas en concordancia.

La actuación del mamporrero Lukashenko tendrá que tener consecuencias futuras.


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Soltare una burrada y agradecere que me ilustreis, he estado en Croacia dos veces, en la primera ocasion con la guia salio varias veces el temita, al final la chica cansada lo simplifico bastante pero aquello se me quedo grabado.....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio



La lengua es la misma, el serbocroata. Aunque ahora se emperren en inventarse idiomas.... 
Un gran error de Tito fue sacarse de la manga aquello de "los musulmanes de nacionalidad". Había que equilibrar territorialmente la Federación, decía....


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El láser son ondas electromagnéticas de la naturaleza de la luz y se pueden redireccionar y concentrar. Quizás Arquímedes no estaría de acuerdo contigo



Me has dejado acojonado.
Ahora estudia radiación coherente, te paso el enlace.









Luz coherente y luz caótica


Fuentes: esta entrada se basa principalmente en: Cap. 5, Introductory Quantum Optics, de Gerry y Knight ([GER-05]). Cap. 5, Quantum Optics, de Garrison y Chiao [...]




www.fisicacuantica.es


----------



## lapetus (19 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Partido Moderado



Jajajaja ¿y en qué consiste su ideología? ¿En ser moderados en todo?


pemebe dijo:


> La oposición del Partido Moderado



La oposición será también moderada, ¿no? Estarán moderadamente en desacuerdo...

El globohomo ya ni se molesta, directamente crea partidos meme.


----------



## Adriano II (19 May 2022)

Iran calienta que sales :


----------



## Eneko Aritza (19 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Cuando los ingleses evacuaron Dunkerque dejaron las armas a los alemanes, según la lógica de los medios de cretinización....


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 May 2022)

Rusia dice que 1.700 ucranianos se han rendido.
Otros 771 ucranianos defensores de la metalúrgica Azovstal, en Mariúpol, se han rendido en el último día. 
Son ya 1.730 militares los que se han entregado a las fuerzas rusas desde el lunes.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Turquía es un país bastante reciente construido en base a crímenes de lesa humanidad. Tienen invadido medio Chipre, y y no te quepa duda de que el día que Europa flojee, le declarará la guerra a Grecia como ya estuvo a puntito de hacer hace 1 año.

De todas formas, es solo un hablar, aquí los que atacan otros países cuando les viene en gana son Rusia y Turquía.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (19 May 2022)

*Los socios de Putin dan la espalda a Rusia y se niegan a apoyar la invasión de Ucrania*


*Los presidentes de Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán se reunieron en el Kremlin junto a Vladimir Putin en el marco de la invasión a Ucrania. En la conversación, aseguraron que no están dispuestos a acompañar a Rusia en la guerra en territorio ucraniano.*










Los socios de Putin dan la espalda a Rusia y se niegan a apoyar la invasión de Ucrania


La OTSC no comparte la visión de que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este sea una amenaza




www.larazon.es


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

Según leí, esta mañana estimaban que salieron mas o menos la mitad, pero dado es escaso numero de hoy no se si tal estimación es acertada o no. En cualquier caso el numero de heridos parece estable en esos 80 y no se cuando occidente se preguntara donde están los cientos de heridos que los nazis decían tener, tal vez no sera raro encontrar algún pequeño orificio de bala en la cabeza en aquellos cadáveres que dicen tener congelados. 



El comandante del batallón "Vostok" de la RPD, A. Khodakovsky, informó que el número total de prisioneros de guerra en "Azovstal" superó las 1.800 personas.

Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que en la mañana hubo 1.730 soldados y oficiales enemigos que se rindieron (según el Ministerio de Defensa de RF), hoy debe entenderse que se rindieron otras 80-90 personas.

Unos cientos más todavía están sentados en Azovstal.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tras su ingreso en la OTAN, Finlandia y Suecia perderían muy probablemente la independencia en la toma de decisiones a la hora de permitir a EE.UU. el despliegue de armas y bases militares en sus territorios, aunque los dos países del norte de Europa no desean provocar a Rusia de esa manera, dijo Song.



La entrada en la Nato de Suecia y Finlandia es una victoria tactica de primer orden para los EEUU, los planes de los yankies de momento les son favorables, pero el dios de la guerra, aun puede dar muchas sorpresas, los ucranianos son rusos y ahi Rusia no puede transigir, la agresividad de la Otan, llevara a Rusia despues de esta guerra, a movilizar a la poblacion de origen ruso de los paises balticos, para desestabilizar a la UE.












Laponia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD- En Suecia y Finlandia se podria financiar y patrocinar un movimiento armado separatista lapon.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## golden graham (19 May 2022)

Yago esta en directo vamos a trollearle


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

¡Cassad informa que Troitske ha caído! (al sur de Popasnaya)



Ejes de avance


----------



## Julc (19 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Moscú quiere negociar y Kiev ya no se conforma con un alto el fuego*
> 
> *Rusia se muestra dispuesta a retomar las negociaciones con Ucrania si Kiev expresa su disposición a hacerlo, pero el gobierno ucraniano no se conforma ya con un alto el fuego y quiere que las tropas rusas abandonen el país*
> 
> ...



La prensa occidental es un chiste de Arévalo.


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

Es obvio, Zalensky está encocao como de costumbre.


----------



## Elimina (19 May 2022)

El rublo a 62 dólares.
Perdón, al revés.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Polonia se pasó décadas bajo la bota soviética, y Pacto de Varsovia, bastante ha hecho siendo ahora miembro de la UE y de la OTAN para evitar que los rusos puedan someterlos de nuevo.

Polonia tampoco invade países causando la muerte de miles de inocentes, entre otras muchas cosas.


----------



## Malevich (19 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Vergüenza de país de catetos cejijuntos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> El rublo a 62 dólares.
> Perdón, al revés.



1 dólar estadounidense equivale a 127,63 yen

Cosas de un foro de economía…


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 May 2022)

* Otros 771 soldados se han rendido hoy en la Aceria de Azostal.
* El G7 han acordado dar 18.400 millones de dólares a Ucrania.
* Más de un millón de refugiados han vuelto ya a Ucrania.
* Francia instala un sistema de defensa de misiles en Rumanía.
* Rusia asegura que tomaran el Dónbass, tarde o temprano.
* Doce muertos en un ataque ruso a la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk.
* Son ya 1.730 militares los que se han entregado en la aceria.
* Moscú quiere negociar, pero Ucrania solo quiere que se vayan.


----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Polonia se pasó décadas bajo la bota soviética, y Pacto de Varsovia, bastante ha hecho siendo ahora miembro de la UE y de la OTAN para evitar que los rusos puedan someterlos de nuevo.
> 
> Polonia tampoco invade países causando la muerte de miles de inocentes, entre otras muchas cosas.



Polonia no invade países?
Date una vuelta por Alemania, países bajos , Bélgica, etc... Y están en todas las fábricas trabajando haciendo dumping salarial.
Falta tienes de estar viviendo con esa gente un tiempo y te iban a hacer un hombre.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Actualización del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

El enemigo concentró sus principales esfuerzos en la dirección de Donetsk, donde utilizó aviones, artillería y morteros.

▪En la dirección de Seversk, el enemigo sigue equipando posiciones de tiro y estructuras defensivas adicionales en las zonas fronterizas de las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk. El enemigo disparó artillería y morteros contra los asentamientos fronterizos de la región de Sumy.

▪En la dirección de Slovyansk, el enemigo bombardeó los asentamientos de Prishib, Grushuvakha y Bogorodichne.

▪El enemigo intensificó las acciones ofensivas y de asalto en la dirección de Donetsk. Los combates continúan en Severodonetsk, Toshkivka y Alexandrapol.

▪En la dirección de Avdiivka, apoyado por la artillería, el enemigo realizó acciones de asalto cerca de Novobakhmutivka, sin éxito, sufrió pérdidas y se retiró.

▪El enemigo, apoyado por la artillería de cohetes y los sistemas pesados de lanzallamas, realizó una ofensiva en las zonas de Stepnoye, Slavne y Marinka, sin éxito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 May 2022)

La 95 brigada de asalto Aero ukra Sufriendo importantes bajas

Iz.ru


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Polonia no invade países?
> Date una vuelta por Alemania, países bajos , Bélgica, etc... Y están en todas las fábricas trabajando haciendo dumping salarial.
> Falta tienes de estar viviendo con esa gente un tiempo y te iban a hacer un hombre.



Vamos te has lucido con esa explicación.....vamos lo mismo es eso que una invasion criminal como la de Rusia??gran hombre.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 May 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos te has lucido co





rejon dijo:


> Vamos te has lucido con esa explicación.....vamos lo mismo es eso que una invasion criminal como la de Rusia??gran hombre.



No será lo mismo exactamente pero han invadido todo el norte copando los empleos y tirando los salarios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 1 dólar estadounidense equivale a 127,63 yen
> 
> Cosas de un foro de economía…



Tú dale tiempo


----------



## NPI (19 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La exdiputada Noruega Sandra Andersen lucha por Ucrania. Está en la primera línea de combate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Lucha" en primera línea de combate con el uniforme inmaculado.


> Durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania en 2022, se ofreció como voluntaria para la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania, uniéndose a un escuadrón de guardabosques mixto británico-americano



35 años y aparenta 45-50.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La cuestión no es decir lo que me guste o me deje de gustar, la cuestión es decir lo que sucede guste o no sin perderse en divagaciones subjetivas.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues lo que sucede , es que los rusos cada vez dan el bocado más pequeño, que llevan con la ofensiva del donbas más de un mes y solo han conquistado algunas aldeas, que los Ukras han limpiado cientos de km en jarkiv, que presentan como una gran victoria Azovstal cuando hace una semana decían que eso era insignificante, ahora dime de todo lo que he dicho que es mentira.


----------



## NPI (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Sir, puedes hacer tu santa voluntad. Faltaría más.
> A mi no me gusta decir a la gente lo que debe hacer, lo considero una falta de respeto.
> 
> Yo digo lo que hago yo y es pasar, ignorar a los provocadores asalariados. Hay mucho dinero para ello. La élite corrupta cuando se dió cuenta del poder de las redes, actuó en consecuencia.
> ...



@vettonio has dado en la clave


> *Ignorándoles se les anula, les haces desaparecer*. *Nunca les vas a convencer, es su trabajo*.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No será lo mismo exactamente pero han invadido todo el norte copando los empleos y tirando los salarios.



Pero hombre como vá a ser lo mismo¿no me seas cerrado de mente joio..


----------



## cryfar74 (19 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> "Lucha" en primera línea de combate con el uniforme inmaculado. 35 años y aparenta 45-50.



Por la arena de playa, debe estar en Odessa, lejos del frente.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo que sucede , es que los rusos cada vez dan el bocado más pequeño, que llevan con la ofensiva del donbas más de un mes y solo han conquistado algunas aldeas, que los Ukras han limpiado cientos de km en jarkiv, que presentan como una gran victoria Azovstal cuando hace una semana decían que eso era insignificante, ahora dime de todo lo que he dicho que es mentira.



El grueso del ejército nazi está atrincherado en el Donbass, en cuanto el frente se desmorone, y está a punto de hacerlo, nadie quedará para defender Kharkov, van a salir todos corriendo para Lemberg para no acabar sus dias en Siberia. Corre, aún te puedes alistar para defender Banderistan.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Tras hablar con Putin, el presidente de Finlandia se muestra pesimista sobre una paz en Ucrania.*
El presidente de Finlandia, Sauli Niinistö, ha asegurado este jueves que *no hay mucha esperanza de llegar a un acuerdo de paz sobre Ucrania *en este momento. Un reflexión que ha hecho aludiendo a su conversación previa con Vladimir Putin.

Desde Washington, donde ha sido recibido por Joe Biden, el mandatario finés ha afirmado que *espera superar el veto de Turquía a la entrada de su país y de Suecia en la OTAN*, para lo cual se ha comprometido a escuchar sus peticiones y plantear respuestas.

Sauli Niinistö ha defendido la flexibilidad a la hora de recibir armamento o de participar en maniobras de la OTAN. Según ha dicho, aludiendo a Rusia, no debería darse a nadie la excusa de una reacción excesiva.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

En Siberia en unos meses tendrá la cara de su abuela.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Inmovilizado un yate de bandera española en Palma por las sanciones a Rusia.*
La Dirección General de la Marina Mercante ha ordenado la inmovilización del yate '*Sasha Primero'*, un barco de recreo de bandera española atracado en el Club de Mar de Palma cuyo propietario estaría afectado por *las sanciones a intereses rusos por la invasión de Ucrania*. El Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana (Mitma) ha informado en una nota de prensa de que esta embarcación está incluida entre los bienes afectados por las medidas de presión contra oligarcas y empresa rusas aprobadas por la Unión Europea.

*El Gobierno no precisa cuál es la persona o empresa que tiene la propiedad o control del yate*, de 24 metros de eslora, aunque argumenta que la inmovilización responde a la sospecha de que el barco estaría incluido entre los bienes objeto de sanción por la agresión bélica de Rusia a Ucrania.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más o menos...
> Cuando viajas a Bosnia, si vas por carretera, vas viendo cómo las casas tienen fuera sus banderas puestas...que si la croata...que si la Serbia...la croata...la serbia...lo que no ves son banderas de Bosnia...
> 
> Aquello es un polvorín. Y antes o después, volverá a estallar.
> Desconozco si Serbia se ha preparado militarmente o no. Pero está claro que ahora Rusia sí está lista para ayudarla en caso de conflicto, algo que hace 20 no era así. *Te aseguro que ahora la Otan no podría bombardear Belgrado, porque los rusos saldrían a defender a los serbios.*



El problema es que por mucho que quieran los rusos no tienen forma de abastecer a Serbia por ningún lado. 
Sin salida al mar y cercados por la OTAN los serbios no tienen buenas cartas en ese juego. 
Tras la amputación de Montenegro están mucho peor que en los 90


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: "Rusia no interfiere con las exportaciones de granos de Ucrania, los problemas logísticos fueron causados por Kiev: sus tropas minaron sus propios puertos"


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Los ministros de Finanzas del G7 quieren asistir financieramente a Ucrania*

Los ministros de Finanzas de los países del G7, los más industrializados del mundo, quieren asistir financieramente a Ucrania para garantizar su capacidad de pagos. El titular de Finanzas alemán, el liberal Christian Lindner, ha dicho que su país va a ayudar a Ucrania con 1.000 millones de euros, tras deliberar con sus homólogos del G7 en el hotel Petersberg en Königswinter, a las afueras de Bonn.

La Comisión Europea propuso el jueves entregar 9.000 millones de euros adicionales en asistencia macrofinanciera a Ucrania este año, en forma de préstamos con amplios vencimientos y tipos de interés favorables, para lo que los Estados miembros tendrían que aportar garantías adicionales al presupuesto comunitario. EEUU ya ha asegurado asistencia financiera a Ucrania por valor de 7.500 millones de dólares.
Fuente: El Mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

¿Ruptura de relaciones?


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Si un alto el fuego no se produce (esta es la opción más probable) nos esperan años de discurso victimista ruso diciendo que los ucranianos son super malos por querer reconquistar su tierra y que todo es un plan de USA para destruir a la pobre e inocente Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Ruptura de relaciones?



Manda huevos, tenemos a la embajadora marroquí aquí, que es un país enemigo de España, y nos metemos a joder a un país que nada nos ha hecho. Todavía habrá algún sorprendido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

como que nada mamon, te suenan los 10.000 soldados que prometio putin a cocomocho?



Roedr dijo:


> Manda huevos, tenemos a la embajadora marroquí aquí, que es un país enemigo de España, y nos metemos a joder a un país que nada nos ha hecho. Todavía habrá algún sorprendido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 May 2022)

es pegadiza,


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

Es que tiene "gracia" lo de estos asesinos genocidas rusos. Es como si Francia nos invade un territorio, asesina a todos los españoles que le de la gana, arrasa el pais, pide el alto el fuego y luego los malos somos nosotros por no aceptar el alto el fuego.


----------



## Remequilox (19 May 2022)

@Seronoser 
Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
*La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*








Економіка Росії в першому кварталі сповільнилася більше, ніж очікувалося


Зростання ВВП Росії впало до 3,5% попри середні прогнози економістів у 3,7%, що знаменує рецесію через західні санкції за вторгнення РФ в Україну



www.epravda.com.ua




" _El crecimiento del PIB de Rusia cayó al 3,5 % a pesar de las previsiones medias de los economistas del 3,7 %, lo que marca una recesión debido a las sanciones occidentales por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. _"


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si un alto el fuego no se produce (esta es la opción más probable) nos esperan años de discurso victimista ruso diciendo que los ucranianos son super malos por querer reconquistar su tierra y que todo es un plan de USA para destruir a la pobre e inocente Rusia.



Olvidese y pierda la esperanza. Alto el fuego no va a haber. La pregunta sin responder es y despues del Donbass ¿que?. 
Esa es la única duda y creo que todo depende del derrumbamiento en el Donbass. Si como cada vez parece que la moral nazi está muy dañada y esto va mas rápido de lo previsto ¿que pasa entonces?. Lo de Azovstal ha sido muy patético. Han construido un relato de héroes y princesas y la princesa tenía rabo.


----------



## magufone (19 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> @Seronoser
> Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
> *La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*
> 
> ...



Con todas las sanciones que hay, si esos numeros son correctos es para mear y no echar gota...


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El grueso del ejército nazi está atrincherado en el Donbass, en cuanto el frente se desmorone, y está a punto de hacerlo, nadie quedará para defender Kharkov, van a salir todos corriendo para Lemberg para no acabar sus dias en Siberia. Corre, aún te puedes alistar para defender Banderistan.



Si como iba a caer Kiev, Jarkov etc, asumid que el plan a fallado y no teníais plan B ,y ahora es todo una improvisación con pésimos resultados.


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> @Seronoser
> Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
> *La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*
> 
> ...



Esto será coña ¿no?. Joder no se puede ser mas zopenco. Es decir, Alemania crece un 0,2% que huele a tongo que apesta, pero vamos a darlo por bueno y los rusos crecen un 3,5% y ¿entran en recesión?. Esto ni Mortadelo y Filemón.


----------



## magufone (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Olvidese y pierda la esperanza. Alto el fuego no va a haber. La pregunta sin responder es y despues del Donbass ¿que?.
> Esa es la única duda y creo que todo depende del derrumbamiento en el Donbass. Si como cada vez parece que la moral nazi está muy dañada y esto va mas rápido de lo previsto ¿que pasa entonces?. Lo de Azovstal ha sido muy patético. Han construido un relato de héroes y princesas y la princesa tenía rabo.



Tuvieron su oportunidad para un alto el fuego.
Pero como el payaso y sus chads estrogenizados le hicieron casito a sleepy Joe... aaaaaah, tururú...


----------



## magufone (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto será coña ¿no?. Joder no se puede ser mas zopenco. Es decir, Alemania crece un 0,2% que huele a tongo que apesta, pero vamos a darlo por bueno y los rusos crecen un 3,5% y ¿entran en recesión?. Esto ni Mortadelo y Filemón.



Es la neolengua woke, es decir, "digo lo me sale del ojal y mi fuente son mis cojones morenos superiormente morales"
"Y si no, me marcho a casa con la pelota, ea"


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si como iba a caer Kiev, Jarkov etc, asumid que el plan a fallado y no teníais plan B ,y ahora es todo una improvisación con pésimos resultados.



Los nazis serán aplastados como lo fueron en 1945, JODETE.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

Veo a la OTAN un poco suplicando tiempo muerto…ya es el segundo militar yankee llamando a los rusos para pastelear…
Washington espera que, después de una conversación telefónica entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Valery Gerasimov y el Presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, el General Mark Millie, las partes puedan llegar a un resultado de la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible. Así lo anunció el jueves 19 de mayo por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas Conjuntas de la OTAN en Europa, el general estadounidense Tod Walter.








В США выразили надежду на приближение развязки по Украине после беседы Милли и Герасимова


Вашингтон надеется, что после телефонного разговора главы Генштаба Вооруженных сил России Валерия Герасимова и председателя комитета начальников штабов ВС США генерала Марка Милли стороны смогут как можно быстрее прийти к развязке ситуации вокруг Украины. Об этом в четверг, 19 мая, сообщил...




iz.ru


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis serán aplastados como lo fueron en 1945, JODETE.



Los comunistas serán aplastados como en el 36, ves yo también se decir subnormalidades


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los comunistas serán aplastados como en el 36, ves yo también se decir subnormalidades



5º Puesto en el Mundial, Berlin 1945.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*El subcomandante del regimiento Azov de Ucrania desmiente haberse rendido a Rusia.*
Sviatoslav Palamar, subjefe del Regimiento Azov, también conocido como Kalina, ha publicado *un vídeo de 18 segundos este jueves para decir que él y otros comandantes todavía estaban en la acería Azovstal de Mariupol*.

"Se está llevando a cabo cierta operación, cuyos detalles no revelaré. Gracias a todo el mundo y gracias a Ucrania por (su) apoyo", ha dicho Palamar, que con este vídeo -del que no se conocen detalles sobre su grabación- desmiente haberse rendido.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 May 2022)

Cuando consumes tus reservas de farlopa antes de salir corriendo:


----------



## magufone (19 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Veo a la OTAN un poco suplicando tiempo muerto…ya es el segundo militar yankee llamando a los rusos para pastelear…
> Washington espera que, después de una conversación telefónica entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Valery Gerasimov y el Presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, el General Mark Millie, las partes puedan llegar a un resultado de la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible. Así lo anunció el jueves 19 de mayo por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas Conjuntas de la OTAN en Europa, el general estadounidense Tod Walter.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo es que no pueden ni desplazar las armas "prestadas" por la otan al frente.
Los estan ahogando.


----------



## magufone (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando consumes tus reservas de farlopa antes de salir corriendo:



Esto es un ridiculo detras de otro...
Que las fuerzas de inteligencia les digan de una vez a los azovitas que no se monten en los buses rusos, que por ahi no es...


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El subcomandante del regimiento Azov de Ucrania desmiente haberse rendido a Rusia.*
> Sviatoslav Palamar, subjefe del Regimiento Azov, también conocido como Kalina, ha publicado *un vídeo de 18 segundos este jueves para decir que él y otros comandantes todavía estaban en la acería Azovstal de Mariupol*.
> 
> "Se está llevando a cabo cierta operación, cuyos detalles no revelaré. Gracias a todo el mundo y gracias a Ucrania por (su) apoyo", ha dicho Palamar, que con este vídeo -del que no se conocen detalles sobre su grabación- desmiente haberse rendido.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (19 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Después de la demora, el Congreso envía un paquete de ayuda de Ucrania de $ 40 mil millones a Biden.*

WASHINGTON, May 19 (Reuters) - The U.S. Senate approved nearly $40 billion in aid for Ukraine on Thursday sending the bill to the White House for President Joe Biden to sign into law as Washington races to keep military assistance flowing nearly three months after Russia's invasion.

The Senate voted 86-11 in favor of the package of military, economic and humanitarian assistance, by far the largest U.S. aid package for Ukraine to date. All 11 no votes were from Republicans.

"This is a large package, and it will meet the large needs of the Ukrainian people as they fight for their survival," Democratic Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer said, urging support for the emergency supplemental spending bill before the vote.

https://www.reuters.com/world/us/aft...en-2022-05-19/


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> como que nada mamon, te suenan los 10.000 soldados que prometio putin a cocomocho?



Los 10k de Putin son los más de 100 diputados del PSOE, el verdadero enemigo de España.

PD: a lo mejor si nos preocupáramos por tener buenas relaciones con Rusia y ser neutrales, nos iría mejor que siendo una colonia americana.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo que sucede , es que los rusos cada vez dan el bocado más pequeño, que llevan con la ofensiva del donbas más de un mes y solo han conquistado algunas aldeas, que los Ukras han limpiado cientos de km en jarkiv, que presentan como una gran victoria Azovstal cuando hace una semana decían que eso era insignificante, ahora dime de todo lo que he dicho que es mentira.




Y de que fuentes sacas todo eso.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y de que fuentes sacas todo eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Dime qué es mentira de todo y busco la fuente.


----------



## piru (19 May 2022)

Caza de drones ucranianos. La DNR ha desarrollado un arma contra los drones Un soldado de la 100ª brigada de la Milicia Popular de la DNR ha mostrado un arma única: una escopeta contra los drones. Hasta ahora es el único de su tipo. El desarrollo de los "artesanos" del Donbass ya está golpeando y capturando con éxito los drones ucranianos. Los detalles del diseño son un secreto militar. Pero su eficacia ya ha sido probada en el campo de batalla.






t.me/wargonzo/6990


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Dime qué es mentira de todo y busco la fuente.




Te pregunto por las fuentes de tus afirmaciones, si quieres la pones y si no pues no las pones, allá tú.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomateix (19 May 2022)

"Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky también dijo que «se están repartiendo folletos por todas partes» en las zonas ocupadas,

En los últimos días, han comenzado a aparecer carteles gráficos que representan soldados rusos asesinados por partisanos en las partes ocupadas de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson."


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Te pregunto por las fuentes de tus afirmaciones, si quieres la pones y si no pues no las pones, allá tú.
> 
> Saludos.



Y yo te digo que elijas una y busco la fuente, no voy a buscarlas todas.


----------



## Yomateix (19 May 2022)

Y esto es lo que pasa cuando intentas evitar al mínimo las bajas en el bando contrario para evitarte las críticas. Tu les das opciones a los nazis para rendirse una y otra vez....y ellos las aprovechan para reorganizarse.

*El subcomandante del regimiento Azov de Ucrania desmiente haberse rendido a Rusia*
Sviatoslav Palamar, subjefe del Regimiento Azov, también conocido como Kalina, ha publicado *un vídeo de 18 segundos este jueves para decir que él y otros comandantes todavía estaban en la acería Azovstal de Mariupol*.

*"Se está llevando a cabo cierta operación, cuyos detalles no revelaré."*


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Lo que nadie sabe es hasta dónde llegará Nueva Rusia.
Solo lo saben Putin, Shoigu y Guerasimov.


----------



## SanRu (19 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Soltare una burrada y agradecere que me ilustreis, he estado en Croacia dos veces, en la primera ocasion con la guia salio varias veces el temita, al final la chica cansada lo simplifico bastante pero aquello se me quedo grabado.....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio



No encontraras ningún serbobosnio decir que es Bosnio. Bosnio es igual que decir musulmán. Es totalmente cierto la simplificación.


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> El problema es que por mucho que quieran los rusos no tienen forma de abastecer a Serbia por ningún lado.
> Sin salida al mar y cercados por la OTAN los serbios no tienen buenas cartas en ese juego.
> Tras la amputación de Montenegro están mucho peor que en los 90



Hay muchas fórmulas.
Firmas un acuerdo de que vas a nukear a cualquiera que nukee a Serbia, y no se mueve ni Dios.

Rusia no necesita meter su infantería en Belgrado para meter miedo.


----------



## SanRu (19 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La primera vez que dejaron caer ese tema fue... a finales de los 60. Incluso Milosevic y Tudjman se reunieron en un par de ocasiones para hablar de ello.
> 
> Bosnia es la gran contradicción de la ex-Yugoslavia, que pone de manifiesto el doble rasero existente en geopolítica. Los mal llamados expertos siempre cuentan que Yugoslavia era un país insostenible por culpa de las diferentes etnias que lo componían, pero por alguna razón que se nos escapa una Bosnia multiétnica sí es viable...



Realmente, en los acuerdos de Dayton dejaron claro que una *Bosnia multiétnica no era viable* y por eso Bosnia está dividida en dos entidades políticas distitnas y una de ellas es la República Srpska, que es donde viven la mayoría de los serbobosnios.


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> @Seronoser
> Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
> *La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*
> 
> ...



¡¡Hooombre!! si hay un medio antirruso a machamartillo ese es el Pravda ucraniano. Es lo suyo.


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y yo te digo que elijas una y busco la fuente, no voy a buscarlas todas.




La que más rabia te de.

Saludos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Iría en el jilo del diésel, pero queda aquí, que viene a cuento


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto será coña ¿no?. Joder no se puede ser mas zopenco. Es decir, Alemania crece un 0,2% que huele a tongo que apesta, pero vamos a darlo por bueno y los rusos crecen un 3,5% y ¿entran en recesión?. Esto ni Mortadelo y Filemón.



De hecho para entrar en recesión oficialmente, necesitas dos trimestres seguidos en negativo.
Usa ya está en negativo en un trimestre, así que lo mismo en junio ya está en recesión.

Para que Rusia entre en recesión, hay que esperar, por lo menos, hasta OCTUBRE.
Y ojo, que yo creo que Rusia entrará en recesión, y perderá PIB este año, probablemente entorno a un 5%.

Pero es que USA y Europa también van a caer...y no están en guerra


----------



## kraker (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Fiscalía de Ucrania pide cadena perpetua para el soldado ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra.*
> La Fiscalía ucraniana ha solicitado este jueves cadena perpetua para *Vadim Shishimarin*, el primer militar ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra, ante el tribunal de Kiev en el que se le juzga desde el pasado 13 de mayo. *"Pido a la Corte que declare culpable a Shishimarin del delito y lo condene a cadena perpetua"*, ha señalado el fiscal ante el Tribunal del Distrito de Solomianski de Kiev, informa la agencia Ukrinform. Solomianski* está acusado del asesinato de un civil desarmado, Alexander Shelipov, de 62 años, que iba en bicicleta* en la región de Sumi. Unos hechos de los que se ha declaró culpable este miércoles 18 de mayo.
> 
> La Fiscalía también pide que se le mantenga en prisión preventiva y haga frente a los costes del juicio y de todo el proceso anterior relacionado con los exámenes forenses, que ascienden a unos 24.917 (cerca de 800 euros).



pues ahora Rusia hará lo mismo con los soldados ucranianos que capture


----------



## bigmaller (19 May 2022)

[QUOTE


rejon dijo:


> Turquía es un país bastante reciente construido en base a crímenes de lesa humanidad. Tienen invadido medio Chipre, y y no te quepa duda de que el día que Europa flojee, le declarará la guerra a Grecia como ya estuvo a puntito de hacer hace 1 año.
> 
> De todas formas, es solo un hablar, aquí los que atacan otros países cuando les viene en gana son Rusia y Turquía.



Porque usa no ataca otros paises.. Ni francia..ni arabia Saudí... Ni marruecos... 

Que jeta tienes.


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Veo a la OTAN un poco suplicando tiempo muerto…ya es el segundo militar yankee llamando a los rusos para pastelear…
> Washington espera que, después de una conversación telefónica entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Valery Gerasimov y el Presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, el General Mark Millie, las partes puedan llegar a un resultado de la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible. Así lo anunció el jueves 19 de mayo por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas Conjuntas de la OTAN en Europa, el general estadounidense Tod Walter.
> 
> 
> ...



No dirán de lo que verdaderamente han hablado- cuestiones técnicas, supongo- 
pero que EEUU no va a soltar la pieza rusa, eso es de cajón de tabla de madera....


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Caza de drones ucranianos. La DNR ha desarrollado un arma contra los drones Un soldado de la 100ª brigada de la Milicia Popular de la DNR ha mostrado un arma única: una escopeta contra los drones. Hasta ahora es el único de su tipo. El desarrollo de los "artesanos" del Donbass ya está golpeando y capturando con éxito los drones ucranianos. Los detalles del diseño son un secreto militar. Pero su eficacia ya ha sido probada en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063730
> 
> ...



Simplemente es una emisora de radio, la frecuencia debe estar en el orden de 700MHz - 1GHz, ciega la emisión que controla el dron, la doy un alcance de unos 100 metros, poco más.


----------



## bigmaller (19 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Polonia se pasó décadas bajo la bota soviética, y Pacto de Varsovia, bastante ha hecho siendo ahora miembro de la UE y de la OTAN para evitar que los rusos puedan someterlos de nuevo.
> 
> Polonia tampoco invade países causando la muerte de miles de inocentes, entre otras muchas cosas.



Polonia ha invadido mas veces rusia que viceversa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No dirán de lo que verdaderamente han hablado- cuestiones técnicas, supongo-
> pero que EEUU no va a soltar la pieza rusa, eso es de cajón de tabla de madera....



Después de la expulsión a gorrazos de Afganistán es la tabla de salvación de la OTAN…solo hay que ver que han vuelto a invadir Somalia…


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando consumes tus reservas de farlopa antes de salir corriendo:



Joderse


----------



## cobasy (19 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Quién decía que la tecnología rusa estaba anticuada?
> De aquí a unos años van a ser otra china y nosotros emigrando allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063347
> ...



Yo creo que ellos mismos reconocen que no empezaron su operación especial con suficiente operativa de drones.
En ese campo los americanos van francamente avanzados...
He leído que algunos de los drones rusos dependían de motores alemanes ahora bloqueados.


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

n


piru dijo:


> Caza de drones ucranianos. La DNR ha desarrollado un arma contra los drones Un soldado de la 100ª brigada de la Milicia Popular de la DNR ha mostrado un arma única: una escopeta contra los drones. Hasta ahora es el único de su tipo. El desarrollo de los "artesanos" del Donbass ya está golpeando y capturando con éxito los drones ucranianos. Los detalles del diseño son un secreto militar. Pero su eficacia ya ha sido probada en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063730
> 
> ...



Algunas cosas de éstas serán propaganda pero bueno. Inshallah


----------



## orcblin (19 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No dirán de lo que verdaderamente han hablado- cuestiones técnicas, supongo-
> pero que EEUU no va a soltar la pieza rusa, eso es de cajón de tabla de madera....



Y no crees que están llamando por algunos personajes que están siendo evacuados' de algún sitio?


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*La UE propone varias medidas en cuanto al consumo y uso de las energías en el viejo continente. Por un lado proponen un "incremento del ahorro de energía", así como la diversificación de los suministros y la puesta en operación de nuevas renovables con la intención de reducir los 100.000 millones de euros anuales que la Unión Europea paga a Rusia por sus servicios energéticos.*

Así han detallado una serie de comportamientos que los ciudadanos deberán de asumir para reducir la demanda de gas y petróleo en un 5%. Un ejemplo es reducir la velocidad de las carreteras. Otras medidas van encaminadas a la promoción de las energías limpias en las casas.

Por otra parte la UE en sus medidas, incluye la ampliación de la vida de las centrales nucleares belgas y francesas, lo que requerirá 5.000 millones de inversión para alcanzar un ahorro de 7 bcm. Asimismo, se incrementarán las horas de producción con las centrales de carbón pese a que en muchos países como España, durante estos últimos años se han ido cerrando varias centrales térmicas y minas de carbón debido a las políticas de descarbonización impuestas en Bruselas.

@ ENTRE_GUERRAS


----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

En el frente oriental, las fuerzas de la #LPR lograron capturar el resto de la ciudad de Toshkivka/Тошківка y comenzaron el asalto de Zolote/Золоте desde el sur, mientras que otras tropas avanzan hacia la parte oriental de la ciudad de Komyshuvakha/Комишуваха. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.72098471720118%2C38.515561038446144&z=12 … ]
**


----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

Además , #LPR logró romper las defensas #ucranianas al oeste de Popasna y tomó el control de Druzhba, Trypillya, Volodymyrivka, Stryapivka y Nova Kamyanka. También las fuerzas avanzaron hacia el sur y tomaron el control de Troitske, lo que obligó a las fuerzas ucranianas a retirarse de muchas posiciones defensivas.


----------



## terro6666 (19 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La que más rabia te de.
> 
> Saludos.



Vaya, parece que no tienes un candidato para verificar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Y no crees que están llamando por algunos personajes que están siendo evacuados' de algún sitio?



De esos también, muy seguidas las llamadas de los dos militares yankees a los rusos…necesitan pastelear un intercambio que no salga a la luz pública. Hay elecciones pronto en USA.


----------



## ferrys (19 May 2022)

Los enterados por aquí se reían de los rusos. 
El que compra exige decían. Vaya ostia tu. 

⚡According to Gazprom, half of the 54 European companies have already opened ruble accounts with Gazprombank. Last week there were 20 such companies, according to Bloomberg.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

La moral de la infanteria rusa "_por los suelos"_


----------



## ccartech (19 May 2022)

Gorlovka dirección #Las tropas rusas golpean la posición de su enemigo con su propia arma! Soldados del #DNR con la ayuda de un #ATGM #ucraniano Stugna-P capturado disparan un tiro a una posición de la brigada 30 de las Fuerzas Armadas de #Ucrania️


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

_Los soldados rusos, hambrientos y con la moral baja (recuperándose de la congelación), se ven reducidos a pescar para alimentarse._


----------



## Archimanguina (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el método Haber-Bosch produce amoniaco a partir de nitrógeno del aire e hidrógeno. No usa gasnatural que es metano para nada.
> 
> El amoniaco se usa entre otras cosas para fabricar urea.
> 
> ...



La putada es que la reaccion necesita un ambiente de 200 gradetes celsius para funcionar....¿cómo calentamos la mezcla de n2 e h,...¿con una lupa?


----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Y no crees que están llamando por algunos personajes que están siendo evacuados' de algún sitio?



Podría ser... pero teniendo en cuenta que, tras la llamada del Austin a Shoygu,
comenzó la denominada "evacuación " de la acería, supongo que de esta recién
llamada nos enteraremos estos próximos días ¿Tendrá qué ver con los 'patanegra'
qué quedan?¡¡Qué sabe nadie, maestro!!


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Iría en el jilo del diésel, pero queda aquí, que viene a cuento



Vaya, vaya, que casualidad...


----------



## zapatitos (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vaya, parece que no tienes un candidato para verificar.




Lo que parece es que sueltas afirmaciones sin ningún tipo de fundamento.

Saludos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Los socios de Putin dan la espalda a Rusia y se niegan a apoyar la invasión de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> *Los presidentes de Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán se reunieron en el Kremlin junto a Vladimir Putin en el marco de la invasión a Ucrania. En la conversación, aseguraron que no están dispuestos a acompañar a Rusia en la guerra en territorio ucraniano.*
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJA Entraron por Bielorrusia pero no apoyan, solo abren la puerta.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Para fabricar amoniaco lo único imprescindible es nitrógeno e hidrógeno.
> 
> Esta es la reacción de Haber-Bosch:
> 
> ...



Si eso fuera asi la atmosfera seria todo nh3....


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Claro, porque durante tu vida no pagas casi impuestos. 
Si luego la gente llega sin un duro a la jubilación no es culpa de Papá Estado.


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

*Ah,no! Esto si que no. 

Apartad vuestras sucias pezuñas de Tintín.*


----------



## coscorron (19 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ¡Cassad informa que Troitske ha caído! (al sur de Popasnaya)
> 
> 
> 
> Ejes de avance



El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.


----------



## Octubrista (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los soldados rusos, hambrientos y con la moral baja (recuperándose de la congelación), se ven reducidos a pescar para alimentarse._



La mayoría de sus homólogos occidentales tendrían serios problemas sin latas, ni botes para abrir.


----------



## Julc (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Ah,no! Esto si que no.
> 
> Apartad vuestras sucias pezuñas de Tintín.*



Pero si los malos en Tintín son así:


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La mayoría de sus homólogos occidentales tendrían serios problemas sin latas, ni botes para abrir.



Sin hamburguesas, ni coke, se rinden en minutos.


----------



## Martok (19 May 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> El Yago ese es como el Fernando Simón de la guerra, no da ni una pero allí está en todos los lados.



En uno de sus vídeos soltó tan pancho que Rusia habría perdido el 50% de sus efectivos citando un blogero yanki, de ser a si los ucranianos ya estarían sitiando Crimea. Es que esta gente es asi, cuñadismo de internet, hoy he leido que gran Lidl Xi se va y el medio que da noticia su fuente es un blogero de anda a dar por culo de Canadá.

Este es el nivel.


----------



## Salamandra (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.



No sé si es la zona pero alguien por ahí rompió una presa y ahora hay terrenos inundados. Si no son estos soldados ucras son otros pero en medios prorusos se reían de los que hacían daño a los civiles y fastidiaban más a sus propios compañeros que no iban a poder replegar..


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Polonia ha invadido mas veces rusia que viceversa



Rusia no ha invadido Polonia

en 1939 solo retorno sus territorios de Ucrania Occidental y Bielorusia occidental arrebatrados en 1919, una vez que el estado Polaco dejo de existir y el gobierno huyo despues de la invasion nazi

en 1944 la URSS estaba en guerra contra el III Reich y libero Polonia de este con cientos de miles de polacos en sus filas incluyendo un Mariscal de la URSS,, Konstantin Rokossovsky


----------



## Castellano (19 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No encontraras ningún serbobosnio decir que es Bosnio. Bosnio es igual que decir musulmán. Es totalmente cierto la simplificación.



No es exactamente así.
Los musulmanes se autodenominan bosniacos (bosnjak)
Los serbios, srpski, y los croatas, hrvatski.

Pero tanto bosniacos, como serbios, como croatas, a la vez también se consideraban bosnios (bosanski)

Al menos era así antes de la guerra. Ahora el problema es la identificación del gobierno/estado bosnio con los bosniacos, de ahí que muchos serbios y croatas renieguen de Bosnia


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

En exclusiva para el hilo.

Primeras reacciones a la manipulación de la imagen de Tintín.


----------



## DCD (19 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.



Desde que tomaron Popasna se veía. Lo dije ayer. Es el terreno elevado que controla toda la zona. Quedaban 2 carreteras principales a Severodonetsk. Ahora sólo 1

Y una vez caiga ese frente la cosa cambia. El frente del Donbass es uno de los puntos más fuertemente militarizados del mundo. Las trincheras, almacenes logísticos y búnkeres ya estaban ahí. El resto de Ucrania no está tan preparado


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Ah,no! Esto si que no.
> 
> Apartad vuestras sucias pezuñas de Tintín.*



No progres, no toquen un culto del cómic, si odias tintin en el Congo también deberías odiar esto.


----------



## piru (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los soldados rusos, hambrientos y con la moral baja (recuperándose de la congelación), se ven reducidos a pescar para alimentarse._



Qué cabrones, han tirado un granada al rio. Ya tienen pescado a la parrilla para cenar.


----------



## LIRDISM (19 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué mundo loco de mierda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





coscorron dijo:


> El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.



Choca que se estén esparciendo las tropas rusas por todos lados en vez de concentrarse en Zolote, por ejemplo, pero que Popasna haya caído (hay que recordar que de un día a otro los rusos tomaron la mitad de la ciudad que les faltaba) es un indicador de que los ucranianos se quedaron sin reservas y están trasladando tropas del frente de Járkov, por lo que parece que hay un agujero grande y con pocas tropas se pueden ir tomando pueblo a pueblo hasta la ofensiva en Hirse-Zolote o Artemivsk-Soledar.


----------



## Martok (19 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El tiempo dirá si tuvo razón o no.
> 
> Pero que diariamente no se resista a repetir una y otra vez su postura nos hace ver que desea con todas sus fuerzas tener razón y decir..."os lo dije". Desea con tal afán la perdida de ejercito Ruso que se alegra de cualquier noticia para repetir una y otra vez su credo.
> 
> ...



No le des mucho carrete a MiguelLacano , no es normal la deriva que tiene los dos últimos años, me atrevería a decir que no es la misma persona que escribia en el hilo de Siria.


----------



## Remequilox (19 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Hooombre!! si hay un medio antirruso a machamartillo ese es el Pravda ucraniano. Es lo suyo.



Por eso me gusta seguirlo, como fuente "veraz" de como van las cosas internas en Ucrania. Porque claro, los medios nos tienen saturados con que si Rusia tal o Rusia pascual, pero.... ¿y en Ucrania?

Hoy leía dos noticias en ese medio:
NUEVOS YACIMIENTOS LABORALES EN UCRANIA:
.- Hacer cola para poder cargar algo de gasolina, al cambio, unos 10 € (dado que el salario medio mensual son unos 500 €, no está nada mal).
.- "Pasafronteras clandestino" del oblast de Odesa hacia Moldavia, 2.500 lereles por operación.

También salía en ese medio que la gasolina (el gasoil ya no se encuentra), en la realidad real a unos 3 € el litro (recordemos, 500 € salario medio)


----------



## hartman (19 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No es exactamente así.
> Los musulmanes se autodenominan bosniacos (bosnjak)
> Los serbios, srpski, y los croatas, hrvatski.
> 
> ...



estuve hace 4 años alli en la zona croata y te lo confirmo en medjugorje.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> valor





Remequilox dijo:


> @Seronoser
> Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
> *La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*
> 
> ...



Terrible ... es el fin...


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 19/05/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 19/05/2022


1. Mariúpol.*
Continúa la rendición de los restos del grupo Mariupol en Azovstal. Para la noche del 19 de mayo, se habían rendido más de 1.800 soldados y oficiales enemigos. Esta es la mayor pérdida de prisioneros para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde 2014. El proceso continúa. Ya se está preparando un tribunal para los criminales de guerra.

*2. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka sin cambios significativos. Luchas posicionales.

*3. Ugledar.*
Luchando en el área de Novomikhailovka y Ugledar. No hay avances significativos en esta dirección.

*4. Marinka.*
Las batallas posicionales en el pueblo continúan. No hay avances significativos en el pueblo.

*5. Avdiivka.*
Luchando en el área de Novoselka-2 y Novobakhmutovka, así como en las afueras de Nueva York. El enemigo está bombardeando intensamente Yasinovataya.

*6. LPR.*
La ofensiva en el área de Popasna se desarrolla con éxito.
Las tropas tomaron Troitskoe al norte de Svetlodarsk.
Al oeste de Popasnaya, se libran batallas por Pilipchatino.
PMC "Wagner" tomó Trypillya y los paracaidistas - Vladimirovka, acercándose casi a Soledar.
También se tomaron las aldeas de Druzhba y parte de Novaya Kamenka.
La carretera Soledar-Lysichansk ya está bajo fuego desde esta dirección.
La amenaza del cerco operativo de toda la agrupación de Severodonetsk está creciendo. Severodonetsk mismo está siendo asaltado desde tres lados.
Se confirmó la captura del pueblo de Shchedrishchevo en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

*7. Izyum.*
Luchando en el área de Krasny Liman, donde hasta 1200-1500 soldados enemigos están bajo la amenaza de cerco. También se están librando intensos combates en el bosque cerca de Dolgenkiy. El enemigo está oponiendo una tenaz resistencia en la región de Privolye y Svetlogorsk.

*8. Járkov.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF empujaron al enemigo hacia atrás desde la frontera cerca del pueblo de Ternovoe y lo volvieron a controlar. Hay informes de batallas por el pueblo de Rubezhnoye al suroeste de Volchansk. Además, se intensificaron los ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las regiones de Kharkiv y Sumy como respuesta al bombardeo de las aldeas fronterizas en las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk.

*9. Nikolaev.*
Sin cambios significativos en las direcciones Nikolaev, Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.

*10. Odessa.*
Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo continúa hablando de la amenaza de desembarco y realiza un reconocimiento en dirección a la Isla de la Serpiente.
Se están realizando trabajos de restauración en el puente ferroviario dañado en Zatoka, que es de importancia estratégica.


----------



## Castellano (19 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> estuve hace 4 años alli en la zona croata y te lo confirmo en medjugorje.



Vaya cuelgue tienen los croatas con la aparición de la virgen alli, Lourdes o Fátima se quedan en nada a lado de la devoción croata.

Y por cierto se me olvidaba que también hay quien se siente aún yugoslavo, casi todos bosniacos, que incluso a ellos les parece una soberana mierda el estado bosnio, y añoran a Tito, cuando recuerdan eran todos hermanos


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> @Seronoser
> Lo que decíamos ayer: NEGATIFO; SIEMPRE NEGATIFO!!!!
> *La economía de Rusia se desaceleró más de lo esperado en el primer trimestre*
> 
> ...



Honestamete, no me lo creo, Rusia se está pegando una buena hostia, pero mucho menos de lo que quiere occidente, y de paso nosotros también estamos dándonos otra buena hstia.

Es un win win para europa


----------



## vettonio (19 May 2022)

_Comenzarán a fabricar en masa el avión de combate Checkmate en 2027 - Cuerpo de Estado. Rostec durante su reunión con #PUTIN

_


----------



## MiguelLacano (19 May 2022)

Lamentable. Mire los “avances” en otros frentes. Valore la ausencia de apoyo aéreo y los duelos artilleros, algo impensable en una guerra que deberías haber sentenciado ya, co el enemigo ko y pidiendo alto el fuego. Luego calcule y recuerde la Primera Guerra Mundial. A lo mejor le cuadra algo y se pone a meditar.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> La putada es que la reaccion necesita un ambiente de 200 gradetes celsius para funcionar....¿cómo calentamos la mezcla de n2 e h,...¿con una lupa?




Que necesites calentar no quiere decir que solo lo puedas hacer con gas natural. Puedes calentar con carbón, por ej.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 May 2022)

A los polacos les va la marcha.

Tanques polacos entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avistados en la región de #Kharkiv


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (19 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Caza de drones ucranianos. La DNR ha desarrollado un arma contra los drones Un soldado de la 100ª brigada de la Milicia Popular de la DNR ha mostrado un arma única: una escopeta contra los drones. Hasta ahora es el único de su tipo. El desarrollo de los "artesanos" del Donbass ya está golpeando y capturando con éxito los drones ucranianos. Los detalles del diseño son un secreto militar. Pero su eficacia ya ha sido probada en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063730
> 
> ...



la torre Eifel esa del final parece una antena. Lo mismo les enchufan un shock electromagnético que los dejan fritos


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Si eso fuera asi la atmosfera seria todo nh3....




Borra el mensaje, anda.

Puede que hayas escrito la mayor gilipollez del foro.


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 May 2022)

Algunos se lamentan que Rusia no esté ganando la guerra propagandística en el mundo " occidental ".
Sin embargo, las potencias de la OTAN, están perdiendo la guerra económica desatada contra Rusia 
porque, precisamente se creen esa; su propia propaganda sobre que la malvada Rusia está enredada
en una larga guerra que no puede ganar.

Es Europa- y sus amos- quienes parece van a sufrir las peores consecuencias de la guerra económica
que iniciaron.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (19 May 2022)

Llegada de los soldados #UkrainianArmy capturados en #Azovstal a una antigua cárcel de #Donetsk#Ukraine️


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)

La artillería de la brigada 100 del ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk, corrigiendo el fuego con la ayuda de un dron recibido de Veche, destruye y pone en fuga tanques e infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Avdiivka.


----------



## Caracalla (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que nadie sabe es hasta dónde llegará Nueva Rusia.
> Solo lo saben Putin, Shoigu y Guerasimov.



Hasta la frontera cpn Hungría y Polonia, más allá de Lviv.

Nadie se lo puede impedir.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)

Video del oficial militar Sladkov sobre la liberación de militantes de Azovstal: MARIUPOL. LA GENTE PREGUNTA CUÁN PRONTO COMENZARÁN LA RECUPERACIÓN DE LA CIUDAD LOS CIUDADANOS DE AZOV CAPTURADOS. ¿Para qué? Ahora la comunidad de inteligencia de Rusia ha comenzado a trabajar con los prisioneros. Toma de huellas dactilares, aclaración de antecedentes personales,



sus detalles más pequeños. Interrogatorios, doble verificación de información emergente, confrontaciones cara a cara. Y quieres sacar a relucir este almacén de secretos para recolectar ladrillos, ¿por qué? Alguien corre, alguien será aplastado por un trozo de hormigón y un testigo importante ha desaparecido. Y luego Themis se pondrá manos a la obra, 

 

investigadores, jueces, fiscales. ... Y ahí está el proceso. Y luego, lo exigido por la ley, se imputará a todos. Y dices recuperación. Rastrillaremos Mariupol con palas durante años. Y ahora tenemos que vivir en una ciudad hermosa y moderna. 

"Las terminaciones nerviosas están rotas. Hace unos dos meses, aproximadamente". ¿Por qué no organizaron antes el traslado de los heridos? "No depende de mí, lo entiendes". - ¿Cuánto tiempo estuviste ahí en la planta, qué sientes al salir? "Poco más de un mes. Sentimientos encontrados". 

"Bueno, como nos dijeron: espera ayuda. Eso es todo". "¿El nombre de? - A quién le importa. No quiero responder a sus preguntas".


----------



## amcxxl (19 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)

Samsung presentará su tecnología de 3nm al presidente de Estados Unidos


Samsung mostraría esta misma semana su proceso de fabricación más avanzado, los 3nm GAE, al presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.




elchapuzasinformatico.com




*Samsung presentará su tecnología de 3nm al presidente de Estados Unidos*
POR BORJA RODRÍGUEZ19/05/2022MARCAS

Samsung mostraría esta misma semana su proceso de fabricación más avanzado, los 3nm GAE, al presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. Según se indica, será esta semana cuando el presidente visite el campus del gigante coreano en la ciudad de Pyeongtaek, y en un momento donde toda la industria está falta de chips, Samsung quiere intentar ganarse a un poderoso aliado, y cliente, que de salida a su proceso de fabricación más avanzado, del cual, hasta ahora, no hay ningún informe oficial que revele qué compañías están interesadas o han cerrado ya un acuerdo para su utilización.

Al parecer, el presidente de Estados Unidos llegará a Seúl para una visita de tres días y, según el medio local de Corea del Sur, Yonhap, esa visita incluirá un recorrido por las instalaciones de Samsung en Pyeongtaek, que también son las más grandes del mundo y están situadas a unos 70 kilómetros al sur de Seúl. Además de Biden, se dice que el vicepresidente de Samsung, Lee Jae-yong, le acompañará en la visita para mostrar el proceso de producción en masa de su proceso de fabricación de nueva generación.






Obla de Samsung Foundry

Desde hace varios meses, se informa de que Samsung va a iniciar la producción en masa de su tecnología Gate-All-Around (GAA) de 3nm. Justo el pasado mes de abril la compañía indicó iniciará el proceso de fabricación en masa de 3GAE (3 nm) durante este trimestre. Con esto la compañía conseguirá dos hitos: ser la primera en ofrecer un procesado de fabricación de 3nm de la industria (al menos bajo el papel, no se habla de densidades), además de también ser la primera que emplea un proceso de fabricación con un diseño GAAFET (FET Gate All Around). 3GAE = a 3nm GAAFET.

Según indica Samsung, su proceso de fabricación de 3nm reduce el tamaño total del silicio en un 35 por ciento respecto al proceso de fabricación de 5nm FinFET. Además de ser más pequeño, promete una disminución del consumo energético entorno a un 50 por ciento, mientras que el rendimiento aumenta en un 33 por ciento y la densidad de transistores crece en un 80%.










Foxconn construiría en Malasia una fábrica de semiconductores


Foxconn parece que ha visto que es el momento idóneo para entrar en el negocio de los semiconductores, y Malasia será la puerta de entrada.




elchapuzasinformatico.com




*Foxconn construiría en Malasia una fábrica de semiconductores*
POR BORJA RODRÍGUEZ
19/05/2022
MARCAS
*Foxconn* parece que ha visto que es el momento idóneo *para entrar en el negocio de los semiconductores*, y para ello, se espera que la compañía anuncie una empresa conjunta en Malasia. Hay que recordar que la compañía es propietaria de fábricas de semiconductores desde el año 2016, cuando adquirió a Sharp y terminó con una fábrica de obleas de 8 pulgadas en la ciudad japonesa de Fukuyama.
Foxconn también intentó comprar otra fábrica de 8 pulgadas en Malasia en 2020, aunque en agosto del pasado año consiguió comprar al fabricante taiwanés de memoria no volátil Macronix, lo que le otorgó acceso a una producción en masa de obleas de 6 pulgadas.







Según fuentes locales, Foxconn habría firmado un memorando de entendimiento (MOU) con la compañía Big Innovation Holding Limited (BIH). El MOU se refiere *a la construcción de una fábrica de 12 pulgadas*, lo que le permitirá centrarse en la fabricación de chips empleando *procesos de fabricación de 40 a 28 nm*.

Es posible que estos chips se destine* a los diversos proyectos de vehículos eléctricos* en los que participa Foxconn y sería una forma menos arriesgada de entrar en el mercado de los semiconductores para la compañía, la cual se espera que arranque las operaciones con una producción de *40.000 obleas al mes*. Ahora simplemente tocará esperar a que este acuerdo vea la luz y se revelen todos los detalles sobre el coste, el tiempo de fabricación, y el uso de la obleas.

vía: Focus Taiwan | TechPowerUp


----------



## Salgado Solitario (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hay muchas fórmulas.
> Firmas un acuerdo de que vas a nukear a cualquiera que nukee a Serbia, y no se mueve ni Dios.
> 
> Rusia no necesita meter su infantería en Belgrado para meter miedo.



La OTAN tampoco necesita meter infantería regular para joder a Serbia, puede remover varios avisperos étnicos con tropas tipo guerrilla y venderlos como locales (húngaros al norte, moritos al sur , etc) oprimidos por Belgrado. 

Lo del pacto nuclear es imposible, significaría dejar a Rusia rehén de e cualquier majadero con ganas de liarla que tome el poder en Serbia. 
Lo único integrar a Serbia como una República más de la Federación, y tampoco lo veo fácil. 

Serbia está jodida, bastante tienen con ir salvando los muebles.


----------



## Gotthard (19 May 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> la torre Eifel esa del final parece una antena. Lo mismo les enchufan un shock electromagnético que los dejan fritos



Es una antena compuesta yagi. Lanza un haz frontal que puede llegar a varios kilometros, pero no los frie por falta de potencia, lo que hace es interferir con su control (la mayoria de lo que usan en Ucrania son drones comerciales paco). 

Hay tropecientos modelos basados en el mismo principio.


----------



## Zhukov (19 May 2022)

*Parte de guerra 19/05/2022 – informe especial: ofensiva de Popasnaya*

por fin se puede hablar de éxitos detallado resumen de los acontecimientos de hoy y otros informes sobre la campaña 









Parte de guerra 19/05/2022 – informe especial: ofensiva de Popasnaya


Mapa de situación general en el saliente de Donbass Situación hacia las 20:30 horas Analizamos los informes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Federación de Rusia. Presumiblemente la sit…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Remequilox (19 May 2022)

WINTER IS COMING









¿Cómo ha acabado EEUU teniendo el clásico problema que tienen Cuba y Venezuela?


La escasez de leche de fórmula pone EEUU ante el peor espejo posible. Los motivos son un viaje a todo lo que está fallando en el país... pero también una enmienda a las recetas de moda para enderezarlo




www.elconfidencial.com





"_... *los padres, desesperados porque son incapaces de alimentar a sus bebés*. Ni en los supermercados, ni en Internet, ni en ningún sitio encuentran lo que necesitan sin sobresaltos. El desabastecimiento es tan grave que afecta al 40% del total._ "

_" ... *cientos de miles de jóvenes madres dicen sentirse abandonadas y desesperadas*. Hay grupos organizándose para hacer compras masivas porque han dejado de confiar en que las autoridades sean capaces de hacer algo.... "_


----------



## alnitak (19 May 2022)

EE.UU. pide prestado dinero a China para financiar a Ucrania: Senador Rand Paul


Estados Unidos no puede permitirse enviar dinero a Ucrania sin pedir prestado a China y asumir más deuda ...




es-mb.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> A los polacos les va la marcha.
> 
> Tanques polacos entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avistados en la región de #Kharkiv



Uno de los vehículos de este conflicto es el MTLB, una lata de sardinas que no aguanta ni un 7.62 y usan ampliamente ambos bandos.


----------



## Remequilox (19 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> EE.UU. pide prestado dinero a China para financiar a Ucrania: Senador Rand Paul
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos no puede permitirse enviar dinero a Ucrania sin pedir prestado a China y asumir más deuda ...
> ...



Rand Paul tiene razón.
La FED está en proceso de "UNWIND" la economía hiperdolarizada (hiperendeudada), y va a reducir balance vigorosamente ya este año.
Así que la FED ya no va a ser el comprador de último recurso de esas emisiones de deuda.
¿Quién puede hacerlo entonces?
Países que tengan unos potentes superávits comerciales, tal como Rusia (Uy no, que les congelan activos), o China (creo que se lo están pensando.....). Tradicionalmente podría haber sido Arabia también, pero dada su "exitosa" campaña en Yemen, creo que no están muy sobrados.


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Ah,no! Esto si que no.
> 
> Apartad vuestras sucias pezuñas de Tintín.*



La inspiración deTintín fue un señor que llegó a dirigir una unidad de las SS, así que es apropiado


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Asesor del presidente ruso, Maxim Oreshkin: Rusia comenzó a prepararse para la hambruna mundial a finales de 2021 El asesor económico del presidente de Rusia pronosticó una hambruna mundial para fines de 2022. Según él, es importante "que Rusia no la sufra".



Los rots lo tienen todo muy calculado, provocar una guerra (en realidad ya llevan 8 anos) contra rusia para ...despues echar la culpa de la crisis energética, el granero de ucrania, etc, a rusia y china despues, quieren provocar jodiendas por todos los frentes para muestra un boton


Los mismo que "pronosticaron" la pandemia de marzo 2020 con su bozal para el hombre y el perrito y su correa


----------



## El Mercader (19 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Los rots lo tienen todo muy calculado, provocar una guerra (en realidad ya llevan 8 anos) contra rusia para ...despues echar la culpa de la crisis energética, el granero de ucrania, etc, quieren provocar jodiendas por todos los frentes para muestra un boton
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063846
> 
> Los mismo que "pronosticaron" la pandemia de marzo 2020 con su bozal para el hombre y el perrito y su correa



Luego, cuando la gente esté medio muerta de hambre, guerras y nuevas enfermedades... surgirá un líder que animará a todas las naciones a sumarse a un gobierno mundial y les mostrará el falso camino de la paz.... ¿Alguien ha leido el Apocalipsis?


----------



## kelden (19 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si como iba a caer Kiev, Jarkov etc, asumid que el plan a fallado y no teníais plan B ,y ahora es todo una improvisación con pésimos resultados.



Palabras textuales de Putin. Queremos:

1.- Recuperar Dombass a sus frnteras de 2014
2.- Convertir el ejercito ukro en una banda de lisiados y su industria militar en el taller de un herrero del siglo XII
3.- Cazar a los nazis y matarlos o llevarlos a picar hielo a Magadán.
4.- Nada más. Todo lo que añadas a eso es imaginación tuya.

Lo que se ve hasta ahora es que se va a salir con la suya y algo más.


----------



## alexforum (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, porque durante tu vida no pagas casi impuestos.
> Si luego la gente llega sin un duro a la jubilación no es culpa de Papá Estado.



Los típicos retrasados anti rusos que se creen que el comunismo todavía vive (que todavía hay muchos por Espana ) se quedan a cuadros cuando les digo que el IRPF es un tramo fijo del 13%… mientras que en is-pain te esquilman a impuestos…

Les cuesta asimilarlo, por unos segundos se quedan sin palabras y recurren a enseñarte una bandera roja para intentar no asumir que los que viven en un país de rojos son ellos…


----------



## Von Rudel (19 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Choca que se estén esparciendo las tropas rusas por todos lados en vez de concentrarse en Zolote, por ejemplo, pero que Popasna haya caído (hay que recordar que de un día a otro los rusos tomaron la mitad de la ciudad que les faltaba) es un indicador de que los ucranianos se quedaron sin reservas y están trasladando tropas del frente de Járkov, por lo que parece que hay un agujero grande y con pocas tropas se pueden ir tomando pueblo a pueblo hasta la ofensiva en Hirse-Zolote o Artemivsk-Soledar.




Ir perdiendo las mejores unidades de forma continua es muy doloroso. Y por mucho que nos vendan los Willy Pulidos. Los hombres que los sutituyen no son igual de buenos, de hecho dudo que tengan ni 3 meses de entrenamiento. Mas el fiasco de las tropas internacionales que solo quedo en propaganda, les han hecho un daño tremendo a Ucrania.


No nos dan cifras de bajas pero deben ser muy tremendas. Y no se pueden reponer con tropas de primera linea así como así. 


Veremos si son capaces de reponer las tropas de formas exitosas y capaces de parar la ofensiva. Pero me temo que va a ser muy difícil. Rusia cuenta con muchas mas reservas y tropas de choque en retaguardia como los Chechenos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (19 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (19 May 2022)

¿Cómo ha acabado EEUU teniendo el clásico problema que tienen Cuba y Venezuela?


La escasez de leche de fórmula pone EEUU ante el peor espejo posible. Los motivos son un viaje a todo lo que está fallando en el país... pero también una enmienda a las recetas de moda para enderezarlo




www.elconfidencial.com





Las fotos de estanterías vacías en tiendas y supermercados han sido durante décadas el espantajo preferido para advertir contra las economías intervenidas. *Una de esas cosas terribles que pasan en Cuba y Venezuela*. Da igual el dinero que tengas o las promesas que hagan tus políticos. Sencillamente, no vas a poder comprar lo que no existe. En la lección hay también categorías y una de las más extremas es la de leche infantil.

Con la salvedad de que USA no esta siendo atacada en los mercados ni es victima de boicots o sanciones.


----------



## Atalaya (19 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no ha invadido Polonia
> 
> en 1939 solo retorno sus territorios de Ucrania Occidental y Bielorusia occidental arrebatrados en 1919, una vez que el estado Polaco dejo de existir y el gobierno huyo despues de la invasion nazi
> 
> en 1944 la URSS estaba en guerra contra el III Reich y libero Polonia de este con cientos de miles de polacos en sus filas incluyendo un Mariscal de la URSS,, Konstantin Rokossovsky



En realidad habían sido ocupados por Polonia en la guerra Polaco-Sovietica de 1920 pero Polonia no los devolvió pese a lo establecido en el dictamen que fijaba la línea Curzon, la URSS en 1939 recuperó sus territorios, las actuales fronteras polacas siguen estando en donde se detuvo la URSS en 1939 y ahora nadie reclama nada.


----------



## Arraki (19 May 2022)

Este es el pancetas o el rubio de bote?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 May 2022)

Esto ha sido el mayor avance de las fuerzas rusas y aliados desde principios de Abril....sobre todo la progresión hacia el oeste desde Popasna en el mapa de abajo parece una explotación del éxito de manual.


----------



## alfonbass (19 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los típicos retrasados anti rusos que se creen que el comunismo todavía vive (que todavía hay muchos por Espana ) se quedan a cuadros cuando les digo que el IRPF es un tramo fijo del 13%… mientras que en is-pain te esquilman a impuestos…
> 
> Les cuesta asimilarlo, por unos segundos se quedan sin palabras y recurren a enseñarte una bandera roja para intentar no asumir que los que viven en un país de rojos son ellos…



El problema no es ese, el verdadero problema son los que van de rojos y apoyan cualquier causa y que, además firmarían un 90% de IRPF en España con tal de que "se jodan los ricos"
Y es que hay muchos de esos que van ahora de "prorusos" cuando la realidad es que casi casi, no saben ni donde está Jarkov hasta hace 2 meses
Caer en la tontería de "pro" o "anti" es eso, tontería
A mi que me odien todos, yo seguiré llamando imbécil al que quiere impuestos abusivos en España y metiéndome con el que te dice que "ainsss, ojalá Putin lanze misiles nuclearez y acabe con el capitalizmo"


----------



## crocodile (19 May 2022)

❗ Kiev prepara provocación con "morteros errantes" en la región de Sumy

El régimen de Kiev está preparando una provocación con el uso de morteros errantes en la ciudad de Seredina Buda, región de Sumy, para devolver el fuego contra los edificios residenciales, afirmó este jueves el jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de Defensa de Rusia, el coronel general, Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

"Según la información operativa confiable, en la ciudad de Seredina Buda, región de Sumy, el régimen de Kiev está preparando otra provocación sofisticada con el uso de los llamados morteros errantes. Los militantes de los batallones nacionalistas planean bombardear el territorio fronterizo de Rusia desde áreas de hogares privados para que respondan abriendo fuego contra los edificios residenciales con los detenidos en ellos", dijo este alto funcionario.
Afirmó que las autoridades de Kiev planean utilizar esta acción cínica en un futuro próximo para acusar a los militares rusos de ataques supuestamente indiscriminados contra civiles, seguido de una amplia cobertura en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales, así como en los recursos de Internet.

Mizíntsev enfatizó que durante la operación militar especial las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, a diferencia de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania, cumplen estrictamente todas las normas del derecho internacional humanitario, tratan a la población local exclusivamente con humanidad y no atacan instalaciones civiles.

"Tales actos criminales y provocaciones del régimen de Kiev demuestran una vez más la actitud inhumana de Kiev hacia el destino de sus ciudadanos y reflejan el total desprecio por las normas y principios del derecho internacional humanitario", declaró el jefe del Centro Nacional de Control de Defensa de Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (19 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Ir perdiendo las mejores unidades de forma continua es muy doloroso. Y por mucho que nos vendan los Willy Pulidos. Los hombres que los sutituyen no son igual de buenos, de hecho dudo que tengan ni 3 meses de entrenamiento. Mas el fiasco de las tropas internacionales que solo quedo en propaganda, les han hecho un daño tremendo a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> No nos dan cifras de bajas pero deben ser muy tremendas. Y no se pueden reponer con tropas de primera linea así como así.
> ...



Como los 40k millones de Biden no funcionen más vale que se rindan los ucras antes de que esto se convierta en un tiro al pato.


----------



## alfonbass (19 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Palabras textuales de Putin. Queremos:
> 
> 1.- Recuperar Dombass a sus frnteras de 2014
> 2.- Convertir el ejercito ukro en una banda de lisiados y su industria militar en el taller de un herrero del siglo XII
> ...



Los que decían que iba a caer Kiev en 48 horas están por el foro...
Putin no está, deja que nos metamos con ellos, que es gracioso...no va a cambiar nada por eso, no sufras....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

Saber no se podía

_*India*, el tercer importador de petróleo del mundo, *impulsó las importaciones de petróleo ruso en abril a unos 277.000 barriles por día, frente a los 66.000 bpd de marzo*, ya que las refinerías se hicieron con el petróleo más barato rechazado por muchos países y empresas occidentales. China también está recogiendo petróleo ruso con descuento_

(cita)

_*Los esfuerzos chinos para reponer las reservas con petróleo ruso no violarían las sanciones de EE. UU.: Casa Blanca* - Reuters _


----------



## alfonbass (19 May 2022)

U


John Nash dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha acabado EEUU teniendo el clásico problema que tienen Cuba y Venezuela?
> 
> 
> La escasez de leche de fórmula pone EEUU ante el peor espejo posible. Los motivos son un viaje a todo lo que está fallando en el país... pero también una enmienda a las recetas de moda para enderezarlo
> ...



SA lleva décadas con la economía intervenida


----------



## Impresionante (19 May 2022)

. Harley-Davidson detendrá el ensamblaje y envío de la mayoría de sus motocicletas por dos semanas


----------



## alexforum (19 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los que decían que iba a caer Kiev en 48 horas están por el foro...
> Putin no está, deja que nos metamos con ellos, que es gracioso...no va a cambiar nada por eso, no sufras....



aqui hay de todo los de tomar Kiev en 48h y los de los rusos sólo tienen comida y agua para tres dias


----------



## Marchamaliano (19 May 2022)

Despacito, pero como un martillo sin pausa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 May 2022)

No estoy seguro, pero creo que están matizando esto…

lo que decían hace unos días:


lo que dicen ahora:


En su momento congelaron dos tipos de activos rusos:



Me alegro del matiz, todo sea dicho, porque lo contrario sería muy gordo.

Si se lo sumamos a los del embargo de petróleo y al de no comprar gas en cuentas K, la UE parece que se la está envainando a tope.


----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (19 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1063583



jajajajajaja


----------



## HDR (19 May 2022)

Hay que decirle a Putin que invada rápido Finlandia. Ya. Pero ya de ya.

Él nos salvó del covid, y de su ponzoña. Por tanto, solo Él puede salvarnos de la viruela del nigga.

En serio, ahora están dramatizando mediáticamente con esa mierda... Tú verás... Yo no tengo ganas de empezar otra vez con lo mismo, qué queréis que os diga. La guerra al menos tiene mejores efectos especiales.


----------



## rejon (19 May 2022)

*Blinken acusa a Rusia de usar el hambre como arma de guerra en Ucrania.*
El secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, acusó este jueves a *Rusia* de estar usando el hambre como un arma de guerra contra *Ucrania* y de poner en peligro a otros países por su bloqueo a las exportaciones agrícolas ucranianas.

"El suministro de alimentos de millones de ucranianos y de millones de personas más alrededor del mundo literalmente es ahora rehén del Ejército ruso", denunció durante una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Blinken acusó a Moscú de bloquear repetidamente el suministro de comida y otros productos básicos a los civiles atrapados en ciudades asediadas con el fin de "lograr lo que su invasión no ha podido: romper el espíritu de los ucranianos", además de destruir almacenes de alimentos y de robar cereal y otros productos.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 May 2022)

*De la frase "Éramos pocos y pario la abuela" a:*





Y la temporada de Huracanes empieza en Junio, con dos años tranquilos 2020/21, puede tocar uno fuerte.









National Hurricane Center Issues First Tropical Weather Outlook of 2022 Season


The National Hurricane Center issued its first tropical weather outlook on Sunday regarding weather conditions in the Atlantic basin before the start of the hurricane season. According to the outlook, the formation of tropical cyclones is not expected for the North Atlantic, the Caribbean Sea or...




www.nbcmiami.com




...
According to the annual extended-range forecast released in April by Colorado State University, the next hurricane season in the Atlantic will have "above-normal activity" and will record four major (category 3-5) hurricanes 
...

A la espera del informe del NHC del 24 de Mayo.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> hasta los 2.000 de azovstal en solo 2 dias imaginate lo que queda



Deben obligarlos a salir con un cartelito de su pais, después su nomnre y su bandera .

Harán un desfile olímpico


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> hombre ,el objetivo de un laser en el espacio es derribar otros satelites, alli no hay atmosfera y el laser es ideal ,no pierde fuerza , es para cargarse otros satelites , como lo que ayudan a los ukros, que son de una empresa privada, ahi si que la pueden liar los rusos, pienso que los americanos tambien los tienen aunque no lo digan
> 
> saludos



A estas alturas puede que hasta Elon Musk esté pensando en lanzar satélites dotados con láser para decirle a los rusos que por cada uno que le rompan, él rompe otro ruso.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No basta con el trigo Ucraniano. Hace falta también el ruso y bieloruso.
> 
> Propaganda



No se puede sancionar a quien vende productos de primera necesidad, es imposible. Habrá resolución en contra de las sanciones a Rusia, los gobiernos occidentales prohibirán a sus empresas comprar productos rusos, pero ya buscarán esas mismas empresas "procedimientos" para saltarse las restricciones.


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> hostia, qué curioso esto!
> 
> 
> Anda el campechano sobrevolando siria



Y tendría cojones a hacer una escala en Moscú y tomarse un café con Putin.


----------



## BHAN83 (20 May 2022)

Hilo para recordar quien es la OTAN


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accidente_a%C3%A9reo_de_la_Base_A%C3%A9rea_de_Los_Llanos_de_2015 https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexis_Tsipras A la misma hora y minuto de la investidura de Alexis Tsipras en Grecia, lider de Syriza, agrupación de partidos de izquierda radical, un F16 griego se...




www.burbuja.info










Hilo para recordar quien es Rusia


Para los que piden sanciones como si Rusia fuera un pais de follacabras zarraspastrosos del que abusar impunemente como Afganistán. Rusia es el país dueño de esto: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-30_Bulava Vease el video con esta cancion de fondo:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## John Nash (20 May 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine, en direct : cinq pays occidentaux soutiennent l’action judiciaire de l’Ukraine pour crimes de guerre


Le parquet ukrainien a requis, jeudi, la prison à perpétuité, la peine maximale, contre le premier soldat russe jugé pour crime de guerre à Kiev. Vadim Chichimarine, un sous-officier de 21 ans, est accusé d’avoir abattu un civil à la fin du mois de février.




www.lemonde.fr





A ver si lo pillo. USA acusa a Rusia de provocar hambrunas por culpa de las sanciones impuestas por occidente a Rusia. Es eso?? 

* les Etats-Unis accusent la Russie de se servir de la nourriture comme d’une « arme » dans le conflit.*

Bueno si eso ya les acusan de la escasez de leche de sustitucion para bebés, de la sequia y de Manolete.


----------



## Bartleby (20 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (20 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerre en Ukraine, en direct : cinq pays occidentaux soutiennent l’action judiciaire de l’Ukraine pour crimes de guerre
> 
> 
> Le parquet ukrainien a requis, jeudi, la prison à perpétuité, la peine maximale, contre le premier soldat russe jugé pour crime de guerre à Kiev. Vadim Chichimarine, un sous-officier de 21 ans, est accusé d’avoir abattu un civil à la fin du mois de février.
> ...


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> hasta los 2.000 de azovstal en solo 2 dias imaginate lo que queda



Deben obligarlos a salir con un cartelito de su pais, después su nomnre y su bandera .

Harán un desfile olímpico


----------



## LIRDISM (20 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esto ha sido el mayor avance de las fuerzas rusas y aliados desde principios de Abril....sobre todo la progresión hacia el oeste desde Popasna en el mapa de abajo parece una explotación del éxito de manual.



Han llegado a Bakhmut rapidísimo, la toma de Popasna ha dejado mucho territorio libre ahora toca asalto a esa ciudad o Hirske-Zolote que se volverán a ver combates serios.


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha acabado EEUU teniendo el clásico problema que tienen Cuba y Venezuela?
> 
> 
> La escasez de leche de fórmula pone EEUU ante el peor espejo posible. Los motivos son un viaje a todo lo que está fallando en el país... pero también una enmienda a las recetas de moda para enderezarlo
> ...



Pero pasa porque no quieren comprar a los europeos (que para ellos no generamos leche de formula de suficiente calidad para los bebes americanos. Y para solucionar el problema en vez de comprarnos, perfiere militarizar la producción que comprarnos a los exclavos. Lo explica Rallo en el video.


----------



## John Nash (20 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Pero pasa porque no quieren comprar a los europeos (que para ellos no generamos leche de formula de suficiente calidad para los bebes americanos. Y para solucionar el problema en vez de comprarnos, perfiere militarizar la producción que comprarnos a los exclavos. Lo explica Rallo en el video.



Cuando Rallo lea El Capital yo miraré alguno de sus video-panfletos. Sus explicaciones sobre contingencias económicas suelen ser incompletas y mediocres, sesgadas de ideología.
En el caso presente USA es victima de las estructuras de su capitalismo obsesionado con las rentas financieras desconectadas de la economía real y básica.


----------



## SanRu (20 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No es exactamente así.
> Los musulmanes se autodenominan bosniacos (bosnjak)
> Los serbios, srpski, y los croatas, hrvatski.
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que renieguen de Bosnia, he dicho que nunca dicen "soy bosnio" pero sí dicen que "son de Bosnia y Herzegovina.

Supongo que has entendido mal mi comentario por no añadir lo de que sí dicen que son de Bosnia, ya que tú mismo estás diciendo como se autodenominan cada una de las etnias.


----------



## pepinox (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Azovitas "jamás-nos-rendiremos" rindiéndose, azovitas "lucharemos-hasta-el-último-hombre" entregando las armas.

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.

Putin, machácalos (a todos los que no se rindan).


----------



## SanRu (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.



Pospana era una de las tres ciudades fortificadas en las que se apoyaba el ejército Ukro en el Dombass. Es normal que al caer, esa zona se convierta en un coladero.

Si finalmente cae Sievierodonetsk se verá un agujero incluso mayor porque Pospana era de las tres la menos fortificada.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

Ucrania se siente fuerte ,aupada por sus exitos militares ,minuto 7 10


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema no es ese, el verdadero problema son los que van de rojos y apoyan cualquier causa y que, además firmarían un 90% de IRPF en España con tal de que "se jodan los ricos"
> Y es que hay muchos de esos que van ahora de "prorusos" cuando la realidad es que casi casi, no saben ni donde está Jarkov hasta hace 2 meses
> Caer en la tontería de "pro" o "anti" es eso, tontería
> A mi que me odien todos, yo seguiré llamando imbécil al que quiere impuestos abusivos en España y metiéndome con el que te dice que "ainsss, ojalá Putin lanze misiles nuclearez y acabe con el capitalizmo"



Falacia del hombre de paja. No crítico lo que dices, sino la caricatura que hago de ti, o lo que digo que piensas.


----------



## SanRu (20 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Choca que se estén esparciendo las tropas rusas por todos lados en vez de concentrarse en Zolote, por ejemplo, pero que Popasna haya caído (hay que recordar que de un día a otro los rusos tomaron la mitad de la ciudad que les faltaba) es un indicador de que los ucranianos se quedaron sin reservas y están trasladando tropas del frente de Járkov, por lo que parece que hay un agujero grande y con pocas tropas se pueden ir tomando pueblo a pueblo hasta la ofensiva en Hirse-Zolote o Artemivsk-Soledar.



Aún es pronto para poder afirmarlo, pero creo que desde Pospana los rusos estás lanzando tres columnas hacia tres objetivos distintos:

1) Hacia el SO y tomar Gorlovka para igualar la línea del frente con los avances de Avdivka y Marinka.

2) Hacia NO para tomar Artemivsk como paso previo para atacar Kramatorsk, convirtiéndose en una de las tres columnas que van a confluir en dicha ciudad, junto con la que avanza desde Izium y la que avanza desde Liman (pero para ver eso aun queda mucho tiempo).

3) Hacia el NE para crear la bolsa de Sievieredonetsk.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

Vincent UM Kennedy reposted 




* Boooo BooBoo * @Boooo  16 hours ago 
AZ OSINT@AZmilitary1
Representatives of the Red Cross and Ukraine visited one of the penal colonies where militants who surrendered from the Azovstal plant are kept.


2:51 AM · May 19, 2022
THE WEST MAINSTREAM MEDIA WILL NOT SHOW YOU THIS HOW WELL PRISONERS FROM "AZOVSTAL" ARE TREATED https://anonup.com/upload/videos/20...f36fe5a84c7ee933b5148d9f08_video_original.mp4​ 
* LOS PRISIONEROS DEL BUNKER DE AZOVSTAL *
 


​


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

Trufa no trabaja para la secta ,Yago es irrecuperable


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> A ver si el que vive en un mundo alternativo eres tú.




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza....


----------



## manodura79 (20 May 2022)

¿Está colapsando el frente o solo me lo parece?


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> No, es más complejo. Incluso los EEUU tienen carencias en el tema de la fabricación, imagina Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Jajaja_ *Que analisis mas estupido....!!* Decir que: _"las tropas rusas andan usando chips de lavadoras en el campo de batalla..."_ con eso ya está dicho todo... limpiate las comisuras de los labios... jaja *que analisis mas imbecil...!!!*


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 May 2022)

Pues no parece importarle mucho a Rusia la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN.
O lo dice para disimular la encerrona que le han hecho esos rastreros nórdicos, o es una noticia fake, o esto no hay quien lo entienda, creo que Rusia cálculo mal la respuesta de EEUU, pensaban que no la iban a desafiar adi, como si fuera una República bananera.
A ver qué salida o que estrategia puede tomar Rusia ante esta amenaza, es tan grande como lo de ucrania, toda la frontera este de Finlandia puede ser utilizada para construir bases de misiles.
Rusia pensó que los EEUU no se atreverían a sacrificar a Europa y desde luego que estos últimos no iban a ser unos soberanos comemierdas, pero la realidad a superado todas las previsiones más pesimistas.
Y todo un continente dejándose llevar al matadero.
Europa está muerta y como rusia no reaccione con todo va a seguir sus pasos.


----------



## Besarionis (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En Alemania hay mucho que apoya a Hitler pero no se atreve a decirlo en público. Donde yo trabajaba con alemanes se hacían bromas entre ellos de meine fhūrer y cosas así, pero tienen que tener confianza ya que se lo han inculcado de pequeños.



Yo llevo tiempo pensando en lo sabios que fueron los romanos cuando vencieron finalmente a Cartago.
A ver si lo de la "tercera Roma" se cumple y hace lo propio...


----------



## clapham5 (20 May 2022)

Hablando de Elon Musk 
Hoy salio un articulo ( bastante interesante ) en DDC un panfleto parecido al " THE SUN " pero con sabor gusano . Bueno , en el articulo se especula sobre " CUANTO " podria " VALER " Cuba en caso de que Musk quisiera comprarla ...
Segun DDC , Cuba , pais de 110 000 Km2 y 11.4 millones ... sorry , 11.3 millones  de habitantes es de 910 mil millones de dolares .

¿Cuánto le costaría a Elon Musk comprar Cuba? 

Una aclaracion : CUBA NO ESTA EN VENTA , pero refleja lo que ya el clapham viene diciendo desde el siglo XIII : son los territorios , estupido 
El objetivo de esta " Operacion Especial " es la conquista y anexion de territorios . Ya lo dijo el clapham : 8 Oblasts 
Odesa , Nikolayev , Kerson , Zaporize , Dnipro , Donetsk Lugansk y...Jarkov 
Y el clapham pregunta , nah ...solo por joder porque la respuesta ya la sabe . " CUANTO " podrian valer esos territorios que suponen 200 mil Km2 y + 10 millones de personas ? Si Cuba " vale " 910 mil dolares , como minimo Novorusia valdria 1.8 trillones .
Alguien cree que El Zar este preocupado de que le hayan hundido el Moskva o le hayan destruido varios miles de millones de dolares en chatarra de los siglos XX y XIX ? Pues no . Occidente le " congela " 300 mil millones de dolares 
Rusia le " congela " a Occidente cientos de miles de millones en activos tangibles de empresas occidentales en Rusia ademas de los 1.8 trillones que ganara con la anexion de Novorusia . 1 dolar = 62 rublos . Pero hay mas ...OH YEAH 
El PIB de Rusia en 2021 fue de 1.5 trillones de EUROS . La cotizacion media era de 78 rublos x 1 EURO 
Eso significa que el PIB de Rusia fue de 117 trillones de rublos . 
Bueno , pues con el rublo en 62 x 1 si el PIB de Rusia cayera un - 15 % ( en rublos ) a 100 trillones , el PIB ruso ( en EUROS ) seria de 1.61 trillones de rublos . EL PIB DE RUSIA AUMENTARIA ....
PIB de 2021 ( 1.5 trillones EUROS )
PIB de 2022 ( 1.6 trillones EUROS ) 

ДУМАЙТЕ БОЛЬШЕ


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> No le des mucho carrete a MiguelLacano , no es normal la deriva que tiene los dos últimos años, me atrevería a decir que no es la misma persona que escribia en el hilo de Siria.



Lo secundo no es la misma persona, antes en el foro de Siria era entretenido leerlo, articulaba muy bien sus argumentos, ahora no pasa de escribir unos párrafos con conceptos repetidos hasta el cansancio.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ucrania se siente fuerte ,aupada por sus exitos militares ,minuto 7 10



Yo ya le puse mi comentario.
Pero he de decir q se ha moderado un poco. Ya no se burla de los rusos. Hasta le da algunos méritos.


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No es vandalismo, es ignorancia. El vandalismo es el resultado, no la causa.
> Y la ignorancia solo se consigue vencer leyendo y estudiando durante años, toda la vida, y me temo que el que hizo eso, ya dejó pasar ese tren.




*Alguien comentaba* que este tipo de acciones son propias de los refugiados ukronazis...


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> *Parte de guerra 19/05/2022 – informe especial: ofensiva de Popasnaya*
> 
> por fin se puede hablar de éxitos detallado resumen de los acontecimientos de hoy y otros informes sobre la campaña
> 
> ...



Mil gracias por el resumen.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha acabado EEUU teniendo el clásico problema que tienen Cuba y Venezuela?
> 
> 
> La escasez de leche de fórmula pone EEUU ante el peor espejo posible. Los motivos son un viaje a todo lo que está fallando en el país... pero también una enmienda a las recetas de moda para enderezarlo
> ...



Al parecer EEUU va a caer como la URSS, por implosión.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Me acaba de saltar un anuncio de DIEZ MINUTOS, de lo malos que son los rusos, con una edición de la hostia. Hasta con un gato cojo en cámara lenta, todos con las manitas muy sucias y roña en las uñas, viejecitas con pañuelo y todas las cosas que emocionan a Spielberg. Tanques destrozados, soldados rusos cobardes asesinando niños y ucropitecos muy juapos y fortachones.

Me alegra que tiren el dinero en eso, significa que les va mal a esos nazis de mierda.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso esta claro, a la RFA fagocitar los 15 millones de alemanes del este de la RDA, se les hizo cuesta arriba, 30 millones asi de sopeton es demasiado para digerir, la Union Europea *terminara cerrando las fronteras a los refugiados civiles ucranianos, al tiempo !!!.*



LA RFA mando al paro a los de la RDA para mantener los dividendos de sus compañías, el desmantelamianto de la industria de la RDA lo seguimos pagando el resto de europa y la clase trabajadora alemana.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando Rallo lea El Capital yo miraré alguno de sus videos. Sus explicaciones sobre contingencias económicas suelen ser incompletas y mediocres, sesgadas de ideología.
> En el caso presente USA es victima de las estructuras de su capitalismo obsesionado con las rentas financieras desconectadas de la economía real y básica.



Discrepo en alguno temas con Juan Ramón Rallo, pero acusarlo de no haber leído El Capital creo que exageras.


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Los gusanos reconocen que llevan preparando el camino desde hace años

_El general de brigada Joseph E. Hilbert, jefe del Séptimo Mando de Entrenamiento del Ejército estadounidense en Europa, informó que entre 2015 y enero de 2022 EE.UU. entrenó a más de 23.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania _


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

Imperdible:


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Comenzarán a fabricar en masa el avión de combate Checkmate en 2027 - Cuerpo de Estado. Rostec durante su reunión con #PUTIN
> 
> _




*Como están las cosas...* yo creo que lo tendrán en sus fuerzas armadas un par de años antes... (ahhh.. y si es como lo pintan... es una chulada de avión...!!)


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lamentable. Mire los “avances” en otros frentes. Valore la ausencia de apoyo aéreo y los duelos artilleros, algo impensable en una guerra que deberías haber sentenciado ya, co el enemigo ko y pidiendo alto el fuego. Luego calcule y recuerde la Primera Guerra Mundial. A lo mejor le cuadra algo y se pone a meditar.




_Jaja_ *Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

Al tiempo!


----------



## Artedi (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> A ver que país del mundo va a dejar sus reservas en el Banco de Inglaterra a partir de ahora. Menudos piratas. Hasta QEII sacará su pasta de ahí.



Blas de Lezo sí sabía cómo resolver estos temas (cogido de la Wikipedia):

"Al demorarse los genoveses en devolver los dos millones de pesos pertenecientes a la Hacienda española que se hallaban depositados en el Banco de San Jorge, Patiño ordenó a Lezo partir a la capital de la república para reclamarlos. Lezo ancló en aquel puerto con seis navíos y exigió un inaudito homenaje a la bandera real de España y la devolución inmediata del dinero. Sus seis buques apuntaban los cañones al palacio Doria, como amenaza al Senado de la ciudad. Mostrando el reloj de las guardias a los comisionados de la ciudad, que buscaban el modo de eludir la cuestión del pago, fijó un plazo, transcurrido el cual la escuadra rompería el fuego contra la ciudad. De los dos millones de pesos recibidos, medio millón fue entregado al infante don Carlos y el resto fue remitido a Alicante para sufragar los gastos de la expedición que se alistaba para la conquista de Orán."


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Simplemente es una emisora de radio, la frecuencia debe estar en el orden de 700MHz - 1GHz, ciega la emisión que controla el dron, la doy un alcance de unos 100 metros, poco más.



Los drones comerciales llevan emisoras de 2,4 Ghz y los mas nuevos de 5,8 Ghz, y las antenas tipo Yaggi como la de la foto se pueden fabricar para cualquier frecuencia.
Por lo tanto, no tienes ni idea de lo que estas hablando.


----------



## kikepm (20 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo secundo no es la misma persona, antes en el foro de Siria era leerlo, articulaba muy bien sus argumentos, ahora no pasa de escribir unos párrafos con conceptos repetidos hasta el cansancio.



En el hilo del COVID se le apelaba afectuosamente LACAYO. Se limitaba a enlazar bombardear con twits de sanitarios y otros borregos lobotomizados que invariablemente apòyaban las tesis oficiales, insultaba a todo aquel que no comulgara con estas ideas, negaba que la mentira fuera una práctica habitual de los medios, y veía con buenos ojos el machaque al "negacionista antivacunas".

Decía ser un médico intensivista, pero confundía ng/ml (una medida de concentración de una disolución, usada para medir concentración de vitamina D, u otras, en sangre) con mini mol (una medida de cantidad de sustancia, un número de cosas, que también se usa, pero no sola, para medidas de concentraciones).

No lo conocí en el hilo de Siria, pero por lo evidente, me pareció muy probable que fuera un simple CM a sueldo con una agenda que defender. 

Ahora, en el hilo de Ucrania, hace unos meses cambió la agenda, alguien le dio nuevas instrucciones, y de una postura anti OTAN ha pasado de forma suave al pesimismo anti ruso. Como el cambio debe ser gradual para aparentar realismo, veremos en los próximos tiempos como su postura anti rusa se radicaliza.


----------



## kikepm (20 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Rand Paul tiene razón.
> La FED está en proceso de "UNWIND" la economía hiperdolarizada (hiperendeudada), y va a reducir balance vigorosamente ya este año.



El balance de un banco central crece cuando "compra" activos (como bonos del Tesoro u otros títulos, que pueden ser corporativos como los inmobiliarios), normalmente a bancos comerciales, y "paga" dicha compra con un cheque que el vendedor deposita en su cuenta del banco central (para el banco comercial es una forma de obtener liquidez). 

Esta es la forma en que la deuda se monetiza (en el argot hasta 2007, ahora se llama QE y otras siglas incomprensibles) y se expande la cantidad de dinero y de crédito,


Reducir el balance es la operación inversa. Es decir, vender en el mercado los activos previamente comprados (reduciendo de paso el dinero en circulación).

Pues bien, si la FED vende una cantidad significativa de activos, deuda pública, inmobiliaria, etc., entraremos en un proceso deflacionario por reducción del dinero y el crédito y un severo ajuste de los precios de dichos activos.

Cuando la reducción del balance empiece a afectar a la contracción del crédito y al precio de los activos, la FED se asustará y volverá a la impresión monetaria mediante la recompra, lo que retomará la senda a la inflación de precios.


La situación es muy grave, y no existe alternativa a una crisis inflacionaria y la eliminación del dólar como reserva de valor, o a una crisis deflacionaria y el apoyo al dólar. Ambas situaciones van a dejar la economía en un estado lamentable de paro, depresión y quiebras.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Después de esto se pondrán las pilas ya lo verás, invertirán más en su tecnología e ignorarán la europea. Ya podemos darle gracias a Biden y Antonio Sánchez



A los rusos no les faltan científicos, ingenieros, técnicos ni filósofos. Y todos con bastante nivel históricamente hablando, los cohetes de fases ya se le habían ocurrido a un ruso a principios del XX


Eslacaña dijo:


> No es vandalismo, es ignorancia. El vandalismo es el resultado, no la causa.
> Y la ignorancia solo se consigue vencer leyendo y estudiando durante años, toda la vida, y me temo que el que hizo eso, ya dejó pasar ese tren.



Es el mundo en el que vivimos, nos han hecho creer que el continente y el contenido son la misma cosa. Siento un odio cordial hacia los gobernantes ingleses, pero estoy dispuesto a partirme la cara con cualquiera que se atreva a afirmar que Shakespeare no merece un lugar de honor en la historia de la Literatura.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La situación es muy grave, y no existe alternativa a una crisis inflacionaria y la eliminación del dólar como reserva de valor, o a una crisis deflacionaria y el apoyo al dólar. Ambas situaciones van a dejar la economía en un estado lamentable de paro, depresión y quiebras.



El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que el dólar se hunde mañana. Pero nunca se hunde. Se os llama la atención y respondéis "pero mañana si". Resulta hasta cómico.

El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que china va a desbancar a usa. Cuando se os dice que los datos de china (empezando por su población) son falsos a lo bestia, que china está cada vez más atrás de usa, cuando se os habla de economía en los términos más sencillos posibles "si china tiene unos costes de 95 y unos ingresos de 100 y usa tiene unos costes de 15 y unos ingresos de 95 ¿quien es más rico de los dos?" vosotros seguís con la matraca de que usa se cae a pedazos.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Acabo de leer a un julai tres paginas atrás diciendo que EEUU presenta los tanques mas limpios y por eso son mejores.
> El nivel argumental de la borregada tras la caída de Azovstal ha caído en picado.
> Ya solo hay que esperar a que abran hilo del virus del mono marica para que desaparezcan engañados y humillados por los media, como hicieron en el hilo Coviz.



nos faltan fotos de combatientes femeninas y enfermeras buenorras y perritos y gatitos mascotas del regimiento para que quede en para nuevo orden soros y tal.

de todos modos deberíamos cargarnos a la mente maestra que esta detrás de PANDEMIAS SL


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Palabras textuales de Putin. Queremos:
> 
> 1.- Recuperar Dombass a sus frnteras de 2014
> 2.- Convertir el ejercito ukro en una banda de lisiados y su industria militar en el taller de un herrero del siglo XII
> ...



Bueno, también repitió por activa y por pasiva que no iba a invadir ukrania, la realidad es que el plan era hacerse con todo, de ahí el fisaco de Kiev.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064050



Vamos que según los rusos la mitad de los de azovstal se han rendido, unos dos mil, eso significa que aún quedan 2000 dentro, pero no había conquistado ya Azovstal?


----------



## NPI (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En el hilo del COVID se le apelaba afectuosamente LACAYO. Se limitaba a enlazar bombardear con twits de sanitarios y otros borregos lobotomizados que invariablemente apòyaban las tesis oficiales, insultaba a todo aquel que no comulgara con estas ideas, negaba que la mentira fuera una práctica habitual de los medios, y veía con buenos ojos el machaque al "negacionista antivacunas".
> 
> Decía ser un médico intensivista, pero confundía ng/ml (una medida de concentración de una disolución, usada para medir concentración de vitamina D, u otras, en sangre) con mini mol (una medida de cantidad de sustancia, un número de cosas, que también se usa, pero no sola, para medidas de concentraciones).
> 
> ...



@kikepm 
2015-2016-2017-2018-2019 = *"*PROSIRIO*"* remarco las comillas
2020-2021 y principios de 2022 = PROCIRCO
2022-2023-... = PROOTANERO
...-... = ...
Es un @rejon más del foro, pero al principio como tu bien dices era más sibilino, pero si le tiras de la lengua, en este caso de los dedos muestra su verdadero ser que es el de un CM más de este foro y un PARÁSITO que vive de NOSOTROS los contribuyentes españoles.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

Sobre el posible ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, hay recordar el caso de Noruega. 
Entró a la alianza en 1949, Stalin pudo haberlo impedido, pero como su ingreso no incluía 
armas ofensivas o bases extranjeras, decidió aceptarlo. De ahí parte Putin.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 May 2022)

Representación visual de la "Flor de Popasnaya", como los blogueros rusos han llamado a la ofensiva. No incluye algunas de las ganancias de hoy que aún no se han confirmado visualmente.


----------



## alexforum (20 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me acaba de saltar un anuncio de DIEZ MINUTOS, de lo malos que son los rusos, con una edición de la hostia. Hasta con un gato cojo en cámara lenta, todos con las manitas muy sucias y roña en las uñas, viejecitas con pañuelo y todas las cosas que emocionan a Spielberg. Tanques destrozados, soldados rusos cobardes asesinando niños y ucropitecos muy juapos y fortachones.
> 
> Me alegra que tiren el dinero en eso, significa que les va mal a esos nazis de mierda.



hay que vender Que El empoderamiento de la mujer == apoyar a Ucrania.


----------



## John Nash (20 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Al parecer EEUU va a caer como la URSS, por implosión.



Y con EEUU todo occidente.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los gusanos reconocen que llevan preparando el camino desde hace años
> 
> _El general de brigada Joseph E. Hilbert, jefe del Séptimo Mando de Entrenamiento del Ejército estadounidense en Europa, informó que entre 2015 y enero de 2022 EE.UU. entrenó a más de 23.000 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania _



El enlace?


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ya sólo gobiernan payasos



para nada meros zombies teledirigidos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Bueno, también repitió por activa y por pasiva que no iba a invadir ukrania, la realidad es que el plan era hacerse con todo, de ahí el fisaco de Kiev.



Joder, y dale con lo de Kiev me cago en mi puta vida menudo sinvivir.


----------



## Von Rudel (20 May 2022)

Como se nota estos periodistas que no conocen la historia de Rusia y dan pábulo a cualquier chorrada



*las mujeres rusas en los “batallones de la muerte” en la Primera Guerra Mundial*





Aquí cualquier estúpido suelta cualquier chorrada.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que el dólar se hunde mañana. Pero nunca se hunde. Se os llama la atención y respondéis "pero mañana si". Resulta hasta cómico.
> 
> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que china va a desbancar a usa. Cuando se os dice que los datos de china (empezando por su población) son falsos a lo bestia, que china está cada vez más atrás de usa, cuando se os habla de economía en los términos más sencillos posibles "si china tiene unos costes de 95 y unos ingresos de 100 y usa tiene unos costes de 15 y unos ingresos de 95 ¿quien es más rico de los dos?" vosotros seguís con la matraca de que usa se cae a pedazos.



Los movimientos tectónicos son a mediano largo plazo, USA esta quebrado desde Vietnam.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (20 May 2022)

El plan a USA le esta saliendo redondo. Ahora suministran misiles Harpoon y miles de millones dolares, van a arruinar a Rusia al largo plazo para poder montar revoluciones de colores en el Kremlin


----------



## xenofonte (20 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @kikepm
> 2015-2016-2017-2018-2019 = *"*PROSIRIO*"* remarco las comillas
> 2020-2021 y principios de 2022 = PROCIRCO
> 2022-2023-... = PROOTANERO
> ...



Hablo de memoria, pero en el hilo de Siria, si no recuerdo mal, él estaba claramente decantado hacia el bando que respetaba a los cristianos de allí. No era pro-ruso porque le gustasen especialmente sino porque estaban luchando contra los que masacraban a "los suyos".
Yo a eso no le llamaría disimular nada.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Los movimientos tectónicos son a mediano largo plazo, USA esta quebrado desde Vietnam.



Es evidente que estás loco.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ayer salio un político polaco diciendo que la ayuda occidental no llega a manos del ejercito Ukro, que sistematicamente Rusia destruye casi todos los envíos. De tal modo occidente no para de enviar y Rusia destruir.



a eso lo llaman desarme y tal.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El plan a USA le esta saliendo redondo. Ahora suministran misiles Harpoon y miles de millones dolares, van a arruinar a Rusia al largo plazo para poder montar revoluciones de colores en el Kremlin



A los cretinos antivacunas (ahora tengo claro que es un único individuo cm rusky con alguno de comparsa) eso no les llega a su media neurona. Haga lo que haga su amo Putin, es infalible. Si revienta Rusia, estaba en el plan. Si les cuesta un año liberar el Donbas, con miles de muertes y una ruina total, es parte del genial plan, también. Qué se puede esperar de gente que niega una epidemia y la ciencia médica? Pues eso, cretinos a sueldo. Pero la realidad es tozuda y yo converso con gente que guste de la verdad y el raciocinio.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más o menos...
> Cuando viajas a Bosnia, si vas por carretera, vas viendo cómo las casas tienen fuera sus banderas puestas...que si la croata...que si la Serbia...la croata...la serbia...lo que no ves son banderas de Bosnia...
> 
> Aquello es un polvorín. Y antes o después, volverá a estallar.
> Desconozco si Serbia se ha preparado militarmente o no. Pero está claro que ahora Rusia sí está lista para ayudarla en caso de conflicto, algo que hace 20 no era así. Te aseguro que ahora la Otan no podría bombardear Belgrado, porque los rusos saldrían a defender a los serbios.



imagino que los puticlub pondrán la bandera del play boy por allí?


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis serán aplastados como lo fueron en 1945, JODETE.



Y esperemos que los globalistas " de izquierdas" tambien sigan enfurruñados en su rincon...

Nadie desea la vuelta del marxismo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

De los creadores del Fantasma de Kiev y de Wali, llegan ahora The Ucranian SuperMothers.

Se les están agotando los hombres y adolescentes ya sacrificados en el ejército así que han decidido que las madres también sean reventadas en la guerra.


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

Hostia cuanto ha llovido!


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Os acordais de este cacharro con altavoces?
> 
> Aquí lo tenéis, en la línea del frente, apuntando en dirección ukra.
> 
> ...



según me cuentan ponen la discografia de Falete y mojinos escocios, ambas letales


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Joder, y dale con lo de Kiev me cago en mi puta vida menudo sinvivir.



Hombre, un seguidor de la finta, alabada la santa finta.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 May 2022)

Supongo que también está a sueldo del CESID...






Igor Strelkov - 19 May Doomdate - JustPaste.it







justpaste.it


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> No encontraras ningún serbobosnio decir que es Bosnio. Bosnio es igual que decir musulmán. Es totalmente cierto la simplificación.



Y los musulmanes se hacen llamar BOSNIACOS.

Por cierto, ahora todos los musulmanes de ex yugoslavia, se hacen llamar BOSNIACOS...aunque jamas hayan pisado Bosnia...y te hablan del "poble milenari"...
De que me sonara...


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No dirán de lo que verdaderamente han hablado- cuestiones técnicas, supongo-
> pero que EEUU no va a soltar la pieza rusa, eso es de cajón de tabla de madera....



Pues el "amo anglocabron" perdera las manos...en Rusia...lo mismo ya no vuelve a agarrar a nadie mas...


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hombre, un seguidor de la finta, alabada la santa finta.



La fallida invasión de Kiev sin haber realizado el menor intento de entrar en la ciudad... puto soplapollas. Lo único que intentaron tomar fue un puto aerodromo en las afueras. Esa fallida invasión está al nivel de la supuesta evacuación de las ratas de Azovstal. Propaganda otánica de ínfimo nivel.

¿Te suena de algo lo de Anibal a las puertas de Roma? ¿También fue una invasión fallida no?


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El agujero en Popasna es más que preocupante o el ejercito Ucra se retira o van a ir rodeando la línea entera sector a sector. Estrategicamente es un desastre y sorprende que no esten intentando replegarse.



Pueden moverse???
Mantienen aun la libertad de accion y la capacidad de ejecucion???

O estan en defensiva estatica...sin idea de retroceso...


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No sé si es la zona pero alguien por ahí rompió una presa y ahora hay terrenos inundados. Si no son estos soldados ucras son otros pero en medios prorusos se reían de los que hacían daño a los civiles y fastidiaban más a sus propios compañeros que no iban a poder replegar..



En las condiciones pauperrimas en las que se hallan..me temo que el apoyo local hubiera sido vital para los repliegues...

Y no lo deben de tener...por tanto...ESTAN BIEN JODIDOS.

RENDIRSE O MORIR...esa es su unica eleccion ya.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La fallida invasión de Kiev sin haber realizado el menor intento de entrar en la ciudad... puto soplapollas. Lo único que intentaron tomar fue un puto aerodromo en las afueras. Esa fallida invasión está al nivel de la supuesta evacuación de las ratas de Azovstal. Propaganda otánica de ínfimo nivel.
> 
> ¿Te suena de algo lo de Anibal a las puertas de Roma? ¿También fue una invasión fallida no?



Y para que pierdes a tus tropas especiales en un aeródromo si tu plan no es tomarlo como punto de apoya para la toma de Kiev, y porque lanzas decenas de batallones a través de cientos de km para que sean aniquilados? Para que ,? A si la finta.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

*los cabrones de lorenzo ramirez, marc vidal, , cesar vidal, llatzer, gonzalo canete o diego quevedo ( este ultimo es el nuevo payaso ) se pasan el.dia leyendo burbuja para luego repetir lo mismo en youtube de lo que leen aqui para sacar 100.000 euros al mes

todos son exforeros .. al menos el capitan asteriscos se ha quedado con su triste mierda de economia directa*


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y para que pierdes a tus tropas especiales en un aeródromo si tu plan no es tomarlo como punto de apoya para la toma de Kiev, y porque lanzas decenas de batallones a través de cientos de km para que sean aniquilados? Para que ,? A si la finta.



El perrito piloto para ti. Fracasaron en el intento de tomar Kiev sin intentar tomar Kiev en ningún momento. Y con un número de efectivos muy inferior al necesario para intentar tomar una ciudad de casi 3 millones de personas. Los rusos son imbéciles.


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> El enlace?











Washington entrenó desde 2015 a más de 23.000 soldados ucranianos, afirma un general estadounidense – Mundo


Publicado: 4 de mayo de 2022 18:45 GMT Joseph E. Hilbert, jefe del 7º Comando de Entrenamiento del Ejército de




titulares.ar


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El plan a USA le esta saliendo redondo. Ahora suministran misiles Harpoon y miles de millones dolares, van a arruinar a Rusia al largo plazo para poder montar revoluciones de colores en el Kremlin



esas armas las va a pagat la.UE restando de los fondos feder y next generatio europeos el.dinero .. lo comentaron ya ayer... europa se va a volcar a ayudar a ucraniany va a retirar el.dinero de españa portugal e italia y grecia

el objetivo es generar un imperio austrohungaro y abndonar a los piga a su suerte..

el.euro.se va a partir en doa antes de agosto en dos bancos centrales...

el.actual.en francfort y elmsegundo en madrid con luis de guindos al mando

el objetivo es devaluar un 70% los activos de europa del sur y poder aubir tipos de interes 

se acabo lo de viajar... todos a trabajar de limpiabotas a benidorm

por eato cae el.euro pprque se vislumbra su ruptura inminente


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Como se nota estos periodistas que no conocen la historia de Rusia y dan pábulo a cualquier chorrada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064099
> 
> 
> ...



Aún diría mas








The Night Witches: Russia's Female Fighter Pilots of World War II


Marina Raskova personally petitioned Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin to allow her to form an all-female fighter squadron against Nazi Germany.




nationalinterest.org













Valentina Tereshkova - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa no se va a recuperar de ésta.
> Todos los controles financieros por los suelos, más deuda, más déficit, más inflación, más pobreza.
> Deberíais juzgar y colgar a los miembros de la Comisión Europea
> 
> Bruselas mantendrá suspendidos los límites de déficit y deuda en 2023



entonces España se va llenar de putas europeas?


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El plan a USA le esta saliendo redondo. Ahora suministran misiles Harpoon y miles de millones dolares, van a arruinar a Rusia al largo plazo para poder montar revoluciones de colores en el Kremlin



Los harpoon se los compra rusia?  

A rusia no la pueden arruinar a no ser que se queden con sus materias primas. Y ya tuvieron su oportunidad y la cagaron

Por de pronto ya han arruinado a ukrania.

Y a USA no le esta saliendo bien nada. Al estado usano, quizas.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El perrito piloto para ti. Fracasaron en el intento de tomar Kiev sin intentar tomar Kiev en ningún momento. Y con un número de efectivos muy inferior al necesario para intentar tomar una ciudad de casi 3 millones de personas. Los rusos son imbéciles.



Como que no lo intentaron? Y el intento de cercalo? Otra cosas es que fuera un fracaso y tuvieran que salir con el rabo entre las piernas, el problema es que no contaban con tanta resistencia y su plan inicial se frusto, porque si el plan inicial era distraer tropa, porque envían a la crem de la crem de su ejercito? Les hubiera válido con enviar a soldados de segunda, total para lo que hicieron lo paracas con otro tipo de tropa les hubiera servido igual, para que excavan trincheras en la central nuclear si no tienen previstos quedarse? Si es todo parte de la finta?


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> El plan a USA le esta saliendo redondo. Ahora suministran misiles Harpoon y miles de millones dolares, van a arruinar a Rusia al largo plazo para poder montar revoluciones de colores en el Kremlin



Los harpoon se los compra rusia?  

A rusia no la pueden arruinar a no ser que se queden con sus materias primas. Y ya tuvieron su oportunidad y la cagaron

Por de pronto ya han arruinado a ukrania.


alnitak dijo:


> *los cabrones de lorenzo ramirez, marc vidal, , cesar vidal, llatzer, gonzalo canete o diego quevedo ( este ultimo es el nuevo payaso ) se pasan el.dia leyendo burbuja para luego repetir lo mismo en youtube de lo que leen aqui para sacar 100.000 euros al mes
> 
> todos son exforeros .. al menos el capitan asteriscos se ha quedado con su triste mierda de economia directa*



Llatzer.. . .. Ha caido muy bajo llevandl solo a prootanicos a su podcast.

El verá.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los chinos ya tienen todos los planos y toda la tecnología. Te llevas la fábrica y al día siguiente tienes el producto en el mercado con distinto nombre, saltarse una patente es tan sencillo con hacer unos simples retoques. Yo he copiado algunos copyright y hay mil maneras de saltarse la ley.



te digo yo que no, por lo menos las robots sesuales con IA de ultima generación no las tienen


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Trigo, haberlo, haylo

19 MAYO, 23:47
*Rusia puede ofrecer 25 millones de toneladas de granos para exportación a partir del 1 de agosto: enviado de la ONU*
Según Nebenzya, Rusia sigue siendo un proveedor responsable de alimentos y energía.
￼
© Donat Sorokin/TASS
NACIONES UNIDAS, 19 de mayo. /TASS/. Rusia puede ofrecer 25 millones de toneladas de granos para exportar a través del puerto de Novorossiysk a partir del 1 de agosto y hasta finales de este año, dijo el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, hablando en la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre conflictos y seguridad alimentaria el jueves.

Según Nebenzya, Rusia "sigue siendo un proveedor responsable de alimentos y energía".

"Este año, esperamos una cosecha récord de trigo. En este sentido, podemos ofrecer 25 millones de toneladas de grano para exportación desde el puerto de Novorossiysk a partir del 1 de agosto y hasta finales de este año", dijo el enviado.

"También podemos discutir otras compras, incluso considerando que, entre junio y diciembre, la exportación potencial de fertilizantes será de al menos 22 millones de toneladas. Pero, si no tiene intención de retirar las sanciones impuestas por su propia iniciativa, entonces ¿por qué ¿Nos acusan? ¿Por qué las naciones y regiones más pobres tienen que sufrir por sus juegos geopolíticos irresponsables?" subrayó el diplomático, dirigiéndose a los representantes de los estados occidentales.

Según Nebenzya, en las circunstancias actuales, los intentos de "trasladar sin fundamento la responsabilidad" por el deterioro de la situación alimentaria en el mundo a Rusia "no solo son absurdos, son sacrílegos".

Nebenzya dijo que las exportaciones de granos de los puertos ucranianos han sido bloqueadas debido a las acciones de Ucrania, no de Rusia.

“Usted afirma que supuestamente estamos bloqueando la posibilidad de exportar productos agrícolas de Ucrania por mar”, dijo en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre seguridad alimentaria. “Sin embargo, la verdad es que es Ucrania, no Rusia, la que continúa bloqueando 75 barcos extranjeros de 17 estados en los puertos de Nikolayev, Kherson, Chernomorsk, Mariupol, Ochakov, Odessa y Yuzhny, y fue Ucrania la que minó las vías fluviales. "

"Dado eso, ¿cómo podemos hablar de exportación de granos?" él dijo. "Y no importa lo que digan aquí hoy, solo ustedes pueden cambiar esta situación, caballeros".

El grano ucraniano exportado no va a los países que lo necesitan, sino que se carga en los almacenes de la UE, posiblemente como pago por los envíos de armas, dijo Nebenzya.

"Surge una pregunta lógica: ¿adónde van estos envíos [de cereales ucranianos]? ¿Qué tienen que ver con garantizar la seguridad alimentaria en el mundo?". Nebenzya dijo. "Tenemos sospechas justificadas de que el grano no va a ayudar al hambriento Sur global, sino que se carga en los almacenes de grano de los estados europeos. Según entendemos, así es como Ucrania paga las armas que envía Occidente".


----------



## Von Rudel (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El perrito piloto para ti. Fracasaron en el intento de tomar Kiev sin intentar tomar Kiev en ningún momento. Y con un número de efectivos muy inferior al necesario para intentar tomar una ciudad de casi 3 millones de personas. Los rusos son imbéciles.




Fue una operación de distracción con tropas de segunda y con armas anticuadas y fácilmente reparables. las bajas fueron relativamente pocas, en comparación con las que suponemos que tuvieron los Ucranianos, sobre todo en el sur.


Gracias a ella, en vez de las tropas que quedaron en Kiev para defender la capital fueran al Sur, no hubieran tomada ni Kherson, ni el corredor de Crimea, ni sitiado a los 14.000 hombres que defendian Mariupol. Como vemos ahora en la ofensiva del Donbass, los Rusos se lo estan tomando con calma y siendo metodicos. Y utilizando ya material de primera fila para desgastar al ejercito Ucraniano, en donde empezamos a ver resultados. Y donde ya no se ven esas "famosas emboscadas" de los Ucranianos.

Y todo con menos hombres o por lo menos iguales a los que supuestamente tienen los Ucranianos. Por lo que los hechos nos dicen que eso del desastre Rusos, o que eran una horda sin estrategia es un mito. Por lo que vemos, vuelvo a repetir ya que no tengo datos ni estoy allí, es que el ejercito Ruso es una maquina hiperefectiva, que puede luchar de tu a tu con cualquier ejercito de la Otan o tropa que ponga Usa.

Quien no quiera verlo es un ciego o un necio.


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

Un resumen de ayer pero con algunos videos incluidos con explicaciones.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Fue una operación de distracción con tropas de segunda y con armas anticuadas y fácilmente reparables. las bajas fueron relativamente pocas, en comparación con las que suponemos que tuvieron los Ucranianos, sobre todo en el sur.
> 
> 
> Gracias a ella, en vez de las tropas que quedaron en Kiev para defender la capital fueran al Sur, no hubieran tomada ni Kherson, ni el corredor de Crimea, ni sitiado a los 14.000 hombres que defendian Mariupol. Como vemos ahora en la ofensiva del Donbass, los Rusos se lo estan tomando con calma y siendo metodicos. Y utilizando ya material de primera fila para desgastar al ejercito Ucraniano, en donde empezamos a ver resultados. Y donde ya no se ven esas "famosas emboscadas" de los Ucranianos.
> ...



Pero qué resultados, si llevan 3 semanas dándolo todo y solo han ocupado pueblos y aldeas, mientras en el norte han desalojado a los rusos de toda la zona de Jarkov y ya han llegado a la frontera rusa, eso significa que Rusia solo tiene fuerza para lograr pequeños avanzes en una zona muy concreta y pequeña y que ukrania tiene fuerza para resistir en esa zona y ir liberando otras.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

Pero si lees los posts de lo proputin van cambiando el plan según los rusos van perdiendo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Los ucronazis están desesperados.

Siguen indultado delincuentes presos y se piensan que serán buenos luchadores, cuando están absolutamente maleados y son mucho más listos y espabilados, y desde luego no van a ir a palmar al frente como un acto de heroicidad o valentía.

Les damos armas y luego ya si eso...


----------



## Magick (20 May 2022)

Artillería ligera ucraniana:


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero si lees los posts de lo proputin van cambiando el plan según los rusos van perdiendo.



otro gay


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los ucronazis están desesperados.
> 
> Siguen indultado delincuentes presos y se piensan que serán buenos luchadores, cuando están absolutamente maleados y son mucho más listos y espabilados, y desde luego no van a ir a palmar al frente como un acto de heroicidad o valentía.
> 
> Les damos armas y luego ya si eso...




proximamente en vuestras casas y violando a vuestras madres e hijas


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mario no es mal chico, pero esta muy a favor del modo de vida americano, ha viajado varias veces a los USA y solo pone en la balanza lo positivo.
> 
> PD- Como europeos hay que mear siempre en direccion al Reino Unido y los EEUU.



aparte del karma personal según las religiones que manejan el concepto de karma, existe también le karma de las naciones y el karma anglosajón es muy chungo cuando lo paguen tela.


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo ya le puse mi comentario.
> Pero he de decir q se ha moderado un poco. Ya no se burla de los rusos. Hasta le da algunos méritos.




Pues según Miau (gmitu) ya a hecho video de que pasaría, según el si los rusos acaban tomando el dombass. Dice que los rusos van a tener que quedarse desplegados en suelo "extranjero", sin moral y sin ganas... como si aquello fuera un lugar lleno de cabras en la otra pinta del planeta y no tuviese ningún significado para los rusos...

Empieza a vomitar rabia descontrolado, debe de estar viendo ya el colapso parcial del dombass, y luego nada evitará el siguiente colapso del dombass al completo.


----------



## Magick (20 May 2022)

Línea Maginot:


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

cual creéis que va a ser la pandemia de este verano?


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como que no lo intentaron? Y el intento de cercalo? Otra cosas es que fuera un fracaso y tuvieran que salir con el rabo entre las piernas, el problema es que no contaban con tanta resistencia y su plan inicial se frusto, porque si el plan inicial era distraer tropa, porque envían a la crem de la crem de su ejercito? Les hubiera válido con enviar a soldados de segunda, total para lo que hicieron lo paracas con otro tipo de tropa les hubiera servido igual, para que excavan trincheras en la central nuclear si no tienen previstos quedarse? Si es todo parte de la finta?



Cuando entre las afirmaciones imcluyes falsedades obvias tus argumentos pierden credibilidad.
Creo q los rusos intentaron un levantamiento en Kiev q no les funcionó. Creo qandaron paracs de élite... Pero también columnas gigantescas "de paja".
Y estoy convencido de que lo de las trincheras en zona radiactiva se demostró un fake ucro.
Los rusos no son seres de luz, los rusos no son orcos subnormales.
Pensar lo primero es de tontos, pensar lo segundo es de hijos de puta.


----------



## Magick (20 May 2022)

Este parece Kalyna (+18):


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 1 dólar estadounidense equivale a 127,63 yen
> 
> Cosas de un foro de economía…



que produce Japón últimamente que sea apetecible de comprar? cada vez menos cosas, el que cada vez dejen de follar mas japoneses esta produciendo una ruina larvada, en 10 años si no se carga el pais Godzilla, va a ser un pais de turismo sexual para los chinos.


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero si lees los posts de lo proputin van cambiando el plan según los rusos van perdiendo.



Ah, vale, que los rusos van perdiendo.

Pido perdón al foro por hacer caso al troll barato.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (20 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los cretinos antivacunas (ahora tengo claro que es un único individuo cm rusky con alguno de comparsa) eso no les llega a su media neurona. Haga lo que haga su amo Putin, es infalible. Si revienta Rusia, estaba en el plan. Si les cuesta un año liberar el Donbas, con miles de muertes y una ruina total, es parte del genial plan, también. Qué se puede esperar de gente que niega una epidemia y la ciencia médica? Pues eso, cretinos a sueldo. Pero la realidad es tozuda y yo converso con gente que guste de la verdad y el raciocinio.




Te voy a desmontar la supuesta pandemia con dos líneas.

El "diagnóstico" se hacía únicamente con los pcrs, pero:









Roche lanza un test para diferenciar el covid de la gripe


El laboratorio suizo lanza al mercado un test que permitirá 'en 15 minutos' diferenciar la gripe del coronavirus




www.redaccionmedica.com





Vaya, resulta que no son específicos y el virus de la gripe también da positivo.

No voy a contestar nada más. No voy a manchar el hilo.


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

Según intel slava, se a usado el su-57 en la "operacion especial". No os pongo ni enlace porque no se dice nada de nada.

Lo mismo se a usado dentro de las fronteras rusas de cobertura y ya está, o igual aquel video de los primeros dias que parecia verse un su-57 lanzando un bombardero a tierra, era realmente un su-57... 

Ni idea, por ahora solamente es una curiosidad que igual ni es cierta o tiene trampa.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Veo a la OTAN un poco suplicando tiempo muerto…ya es el segundo militar yankee llamando a los rusos para pastelear…
> Washington espera que, después de una conversación telefónica entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Valery Gerasimov y el Presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, el General Mark Millie, las partes puedan llegar a un resultado de la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible. Así lo anunció el jueves 19 de mayo por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas Conjuntas de la OTAN en Europa, el general estadounidense Tod Walter.
> 
> 
> ...



mucho hablar del poderío Usano pero no `pueden mas que invadir paises con ejércitos de tercera y eso con un previo arrase con bombardeo de dos semanas a lo bestia.


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual creéis que va a ser la pandemia de este verano?



La de los gobiernos y lacayos (prensa y etc) dando instrucciones para que gastemos menos energía.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Destrucción y reconstrucción


“En total, contando hoy, han salido 1800 personas”, escribía ayer por la tarde el comandante del batallón Vostok Alexander Jodakovsky, que añadía también que “el flujo ha descendido, pero no se det…




slavyangrad.es











Destrucción y reconstrucción


20/05/2022


“En total, contando hoy, han salido 1800 personas”, escribía ayer por la tarde el comandante del batallón Vostok Alexander Jodakovsky, que añadía también que “el flujo ha descendido, pero no se detiene”. La salida de los soldados del Ejército Ucraniano, el regimiento Azov, la guardia de fronteras y la policía continuó ayer a lo largo del día, pero no hay confirmación oficial de la finalización de este proceso que Ucrania continúa negándose a ver como una rendición. Sin embargo, desarmados y con su misión oficialmente _completa_, ni siquiera Kiev puede seguir alegando que la batalla no ha terminado. La presencia de esos más de 2000 soldados en las instalaciones de la acería Azovstal suponía para Ucrania la posibilidad de mantener la ficción de una resistencia ucraniana que terminó en el momento en el que los soldados quedaron sitiados. Ucrania, que en boca de Mijailo Podoliak afirmaba que los _defensores de Mariupol _serán recordados en una batalla que equiparaba a la de las Termópilas, seguirá manteniendo la idea de una resistencia de 83 días, aunque, en realidad, la batalla por la ciudad finalizó hace semanas.

En este tiempo, Rusia y la RPD han comenzado las labores de limpieza de los escombros y de valoración de los inmensos daños que ha sufrido la ciudad a causa de la batalla. El miércoles, el líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, afirmó que el 80% de los edificios han sufrido daños y gran parte del parque de viviendas de la ciudad, especialmente sus bloques de pisos, habrá de ser derribado. Las autoridades han comenzado ya a tratar de restablecer el suministro eléctrico en la ciudad y el pasado fin de semana pudo verse por primera vez en más de dos meses luz en unos pocos apartamentos de algunos edificios de las afueras de Mariupol. Se intenta también restablecer el suministro de agua corriente, dificultado por la cantidad de tuberías destruidas y que, como recogía esta semana el diario _Strana_, ha causado fugas e incluso inundaciones en algunas calles, con el riesgo de contagio de enfermedades que conllevan las aguas estancadas.

El proceso de valoración de los daños que ha causado la batalla más importante de esta fase de la guerra está en marcha, aunque tendrán que pasar muchas semanas para que los planes de reconstrucción, no solo de la ciudad, sino incluso de sus infraestructuras más básicas, cojan forma. La incertidumbre del momento pasa por resolver cuestiones primarias: qué partes de la ciudad tendrán que ser derruidas, cuál será el proceso de reconstrucción y en qué medida podrá realojarse a la población que no ha abandonado la ciudad, cuya cifra es también indeterminada. Evidentemente, este proceso dependerá de la Federación Rusa, ya que la RPD no cuenta ni con los recursos materiales ni económicos para poner en marcha un plan de reconstrucción integral de una ciudad que, antes del inicio de la batalla, contaba con una población cercana al medio millón. Una parte importante de esa población ha abandonado la ciudad, ya sea hacia Ucrania, Rusia o Donetsk y Denis Pushilin estimaba esta semana que permanecen en la ciudad alrededor de 200.000 personas.

Más claro parece el destino de Azovstal. Tras los comentarios del nuevo alcalde en el inicio del sitio de la fábrica y los evidentes daños que ha sufrido a causa de los bombardeos rusos de estas semanas, Denis Pushilin confirmó nuevamente que la acería no será reconstruida. Se perderá así una industria única y que ya fue reconstruida una vez de sus cenizas tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin embargo, el prioritario interés de la Unión Soviética por la industria pesada no existe en la Rusia actual, a lo que hay que sumar también la dificultad que conlleva el estatus de la RPD de república no reconocida internacionalmente. Incluso en el caso de que se repitiera ahora el escenario de Crimea -un referéndum de acceso a Rusia y la incorporación de la región en la Federación Rusa-, las sanciones internacionales desincentivan la inversión millonaria que requeriría la reconstrucción.

La pérdida de Azovstal, que empleaba a miles de trabajadores y suponía uno de los motores de la economía local, supone un golpe para el estatus de Mariupol como ciudad industrial. Aunque la intención de la RPD es, según Pushilin, crear en el emplazamiento de Azovstal un parque tecnológico, esa posibilidad pasa por la existencia de suficientes inversiones, algo cuestionable teniendo en cuenta la coyuntura política y económica y la competencia que supondría para ciudades rusas cercanas como Krasnodar.

Sin embargo, la RPD no ha renunciado completamente a la industria de Mariupol y la reconstrucción no se plantea totalmente en busca de una _ciudad resort_, opción que igualmente se maneja. Pese a los daños que también han sufrido las instalaciones, Denis Pushilin anunció la intención de reconstruir y poner en funcionamiento la segunda industria más importante de la ciudad: Ilich Azovmash, donde se produjo también una importante batalla que terminó con la derrota de la 36ª Brigada, que fracasó en su intento de huir en dirección a Ucrania.

Las opciones de reconstrucción de Mariupol y la forma en que esa reconstrucción se produzca estarán marcadas por las intenciones de Rusia y también por el desarrollo de la guerra. La rendición de los soldados atrincherados en Azovstal pone fin a toda resistencia ucraniana en la ciudad, pero la guerra continúa. Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares confían en que Azovstal, donde miles de soldados ucranianos quedaron sitiados sin que sus autoridades hicieran nada por rescatarlos, sirva de lección para los soldados del Ejército Ucraniano a punto de quedar embolsados en varias zonas del frente, fundamentalmente en Severodonetsk.

Pese a las numerosas informaciones que afirman que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Valery Zaluzhny ha solicitado repetidamente a Volodymyr Zelensky una retirada de esa zona para reagrupar las tropas en la segunda línea de defensa -Slavyansk y Kramatorsk-, la orden del comando ucraniano sigue siendo mantener a toda costa el control de Severodonetsk. Con avances mucho más rápidos desde la toma de Popasnaya, las tropas rusas y de la República Popular de Lugansk se acercan ya al inicio de la batalla por la ciudad y el riesgo de que quede rodeada y se repita nuevamente el escenario de Mariupol es cada vez más real si Ucrania y los soldados sobre el terreno optan por una estrategia similar. Sin posibilidad alguna de un acuerdo de paz o de alto el fuego, el frente continuará marcando las tendencias y supondrá, como ha ocurrido desde 2014, un freno a las posibilidades de reconstrucción de las ciudades destruidas por la guerra.


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> entonces España se va llenar de putas europeas?



Más bien al contrario. Europa se va a llenar de putas europeas.


----------



## pgas (20 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos pretende armar a Ucrania con misiles antibuque*

*"Un puñado de países estaría dispuesto... pero nadie quiere ser la primera o la única nación en hacerlo"*

Mike Stone






Alcance de 250 km de fabricación noruega

Fuente: *Reuters*

*La Casa Blanca está trabajando para poner misiles antibuque avanzados en manos de combatientes ucranianos* para ayudar a derrotar el bloqueo naval de Rusia, dijeron funcionarios, en medio de preocupaciones de *que armas más poderosas que podrían hundir buques de guerra rusos intensificarían el conflicto.*
Ucrania no ha ocultado que quiere capacidades estadounidenses más avanzadas más allá de su inventario actual de artillería, misiles Javelin y Stinger y otras armas. *La lista de Kiev* , por ejemplo, *incluye misiles que podrían alejar a la armada rusa de sus puertos del Mar Negro*, lo que permitiría reiniciar los envíos de granos y otros productos agrícolas en todo el mundo.
Funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores y fuentes del Congreso han citado obstáculos para enviar armas más poderosas y de mayor alcance a Ucrania que incluyen largos requisitos de entrenamiento, dificultades para mantener el equipo o preocupaciones de que las fuerzas rusas puedan capturar el armamento estadounidense, además del temor a una escalada.
Pero *tres funcionarios estadounidenses y dos fuentes del Congreso dijeron que dos tipos de poderosos misiles antibuque, el Harpoon fabricado por Boeing y el misil de ataque naval fabricado por Kongsberg y Raytheon Technologies, estaban en consideración activa* para su envío directo a Ucrania o a través de una transferencia desde un aliado europeo que tiene los misiles.
En abril, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, hizo un llamamiento a Portugal para que proporcionara arpones al ejército ucraniano, que tienen un alcance de hasta casi 300 km.
Pero *hay varios problemas que impiden que Ucrania reciba los misiles. *Por un lado, hay *una disponibilidad limitada de plataformas para lanzar Harpoons desde la costa*, una solución técnicamente desafiante según varios funcionarios, ya que se trata principalmente de un misil basado en el mar.







Dos funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que Estados Unidos estaba trabajando en posibles soluciones que incluían sacar un lanzador de un barco estadounidense. Ambos misiles cuestan alrededor de 1,5 millones de dólares por ronda, según expertos y ejecutivos de la industria.
Alrededor de 20 buques de la Armada rusa, incluidos submarinos, se encuentran en la zona operativa del Mar Negro, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa británico.
Bryan Clark, un experto naval del Instituto Hudson, dijo que de 12 a 24 misiles antibuque como el Harpoon con un alcance de más de 100 km serían suficientes para amenazar a los barcos rusos y podrían convencer a Moscú de levantar el bloqueo. “Si Putin persiste, Ucrania podría acabar con los barcos rusos más grandes, ya que no tienen dónde esconderse en el Mar Negro”, dijo Clark.
Rusia ya ha sufrido pérdidas en el mar, en particular el hundimiento del crucero Moskva, el buque insignia de su flota en el Mar Negro.
.......

Trad Goo


ha escocido el fracaso de la isla Zmeiny, y lo que les queda


_



Representación visual de la "Flor de Popasnaya", como los blogueros rusos han bautizado la ofensiva. No incluye algunas de las ganancias de hoy que aún no han sido confirmadas visualmente.

Hacer clic para expandir...




_


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

Eje Sur: después de semanas de estancamiento, las fuerzas #rusas han capturado las aldeas de Novodarivka, Pryyutne y Stepove. Las tropas #ucranianas han estado intentando un contraataque cerca de Neskuchne recientemente, pero han sido repelidas por las fuerzas #rusas.


Capturamos un gran pez occidental tratando de escapar del #Azovstal
Todavía hay muchos peces occidentales y con ellos 4 tiburones muy grandes y muy importantes de alto valor.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Ya están los rusos a unos 30 kms de la última carretera que le queda a los ucranianos conectando el frente de Luhansk.
Cualquier mando sensato llamaría a retirada ahora mismo. Van a embolsar una gran parte del ejército ucro. Esa zona es un staúd


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los cretinos antivacunas (ahora tengo claro que es un único individuo cm rusky con alguno de comparsa) eso no les llega a su media neurona. Haga lo que haga su amo Putin, es infalible. Si revienta Rusia, estaba en el plan. Si les cuesta un año liberar el Donbas, con miles de muertes y una ruina total, es parte del genial plan, también. Qué se puede esperar de gente que niega una epidemia y la ciencia médica? Pues eso, cretinos a sueldo. Pero la realidad es tozuda y yo converso con gente que guste de la verdad y el raciocinio.



¿Te has puesto la cuarta dosis o las farmacéuticas ya no representan a la siensia? Todas recomiendan el cuarto booster. ¿O es que ahora un funcionata del estado sabe más de vacunas que el propio fabricante?
Me recuerdas a los comunistas que solo comparten el dinero de los demás.
Dices una cosa y haces otra.
No eres fiable. Ni siquiera eres pauta-completa (4 dosis).


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que nadie sabe es hasta dónde llegará Nueva Rusia.
> Solo lo saben Putin, Shoigu y Guerasimov.



si nos basamos en la historia las bálticas Finlandia y media Polonia han sido rusas


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Veo a la OTAN un poco suplicando tiempo muerto…ya es el segundo militar yankee llamando a los rusos para pastelear…
> Washington espera que, después de una conversación telefónica entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas Valery Gerasimov y el Presidente del Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de los Estados Unidos, el General Mark Millie, las partes puedan llegar a un resultado de la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible. Así lo anunció el jueves 19 de mayo por el Comandante en Jefe Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas Conjuntas de la OTAN en Europa, el general estadounidense Tod Walter.
> 
> 
> ...



Las treguas se pactan cuando a ambas partes les conviene, si Rusia acepta la petición es que algo espera ganar. Obviamente algo tangible e inmediato, ya que los yanquis han demostrado que olvidaron hace décadas los pactos de caballeros como el de Cuba. Felizmente recordado en la serie de vídeos de el otro día.


----------



## risto mejido (20 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo secundo no es la misma persona, antes en el foro de Siria era entretenido leerlo, articulaba muy bien sus argumentos, ahora no pasa de escribir unos párrafos con conceptos repetidos hasta el cansancio.




Yo creo que le han cambiado. ,por lo que sea no le habrian renovado en su empresa y han cambiado de persona que lo interpretaría , eso o que la ponzoña genética está haciendo lo suyo.
El de antes molaba mas, desde aqui pido a la agencia que repongan el anterior


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho para entrar en recesión oficialmente, necesitas dos trimestres seguidos en negativo.
> Usa ya está en negativo en un trimestre, así que lo mismo en junio ya está en recesión.
> 
> Para que Rusia entre en recesión, hay que esperar, por lo menos, hasta OCTUBRE.
> ...



entonces invertir en cerveza a medio plazo allí con algo de inversión en vodka y vino a medio plazo te puede dar beneficios.


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que produce Japón últimamente que sea apetecible de comprar? cada vez menos cosas, el que cada vez dejen de follar mas japoneses esta produciendo una ruina larvada, en 10 años si no se carga el pais Godzilla, va a ser un pais de turismo sexual para los chinos.



Tengo un amigo viviendo en Japón, todavía en fase enamoramiento. Dice que la fortaleza japonesa es inimaginable para Europa. Ancianos que trabajan a media jornada limpiando parques sin cobrar, sólo para sentirse útiles, racismo exagerado pero del estilo de no ponerse cerca de un extranjero, no del tipo tirar piedras (como le pasó a un japo q conozco en Málaga, en teoría confundido con un chino). Le hablaba con horror del uso de vagabundos para limpiar Fukushima... Y para él era lo normal, era darle un sentido a la vida de esos viejos... 
Sé que éste es un foro de economía, al que llegué para aprender una visión distinta (y tanto ) pero creo q no se puede analizar una situación sólo con datos. La antropología, las sociedades, las esteucturas, las creencias, tienen mucho que ver.
De ahí mi crítica a la falta de "ofensiva política" en la invasión rusa. "Política" entendida como social, religiosa, moral... Quizá sí la haya, por lo que empezamos a ver.
A lo que voy: un país no son sólo números. Y reducir una sociedad tan distinta como la japonesa a números aleatorios es no comprender gran parte de la ecuación.
Dicho sea con todo el respeto.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Estados Unidos pretende armar a Ucrania con misiles antibuque*
> 
> *"Un puñado de países estaría dispuesto... pero nadie quiere ser la primera o la única nación en hacerlo"*
> 
> ...



Pues a este paso va a tener que operar los Zelensky en persona. El Donbass se está resquebrajado y no los están sacando de ahí.
Estoy atónito. Pobres, francamente los están mandando a morir.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Honestamete, no me lo creo, Rusia se está pegando una buena hostia, pero mucho menos de lo que quiere occidente, y de paso nosotros también estamos dándonos otra buena hstia.
> 
> Es un win win para europa



El problema es que os pensáis que la economía rusa es la de españa. Turismo paco que es un 20% del PIB y chao.
Rusia tiene una economía hiperdiversificada, donde el petróleo es un 6% del PIB y el gas otro 6%.
Además, Rusia sigue haciendo negocios de manera absolutamente normal, con el resto del mundo.

Aquí en Moscú, que es el motor económico de Rusia, la vida SIGUE ABSOLUTAMENTE IGUAL.
Los extranjeros se han ido, y los rusos ocupan sus lugares.
El paro no existe como tal en Rusia...ni antes ni ahora.

Además se ingresa casi el doble por hidrocarburos que hace unos meses.
Los rusos, que viajaban por europa para dejarse sus dineros, ahora viajan por Rusia.
Prueba a conseguir alojamiento en Crimea, Kamchatka, Sochi o cualquier otra región, verás los precios.

De hecho, los más pobres se van a Turquía o Tailandia. Pero la gente sigue gastando.
Nada ha cambiado de momento aquí. Y eso que no hay economía de guerra, ni absolutamente ningun cambio.

Otro tema es que la economía se agote a mediados de año...pero porque EN TODO EL MUNDO SE ESTÁ AGOTANDO, no es un tema de Rusia únicamente. Por tanto es evidente que Rusia no va a crecer un 3,5% todo el año, y que su PIB caerá, porque los países que le importan, importarán menos por sus crisis respectivas.

Mi previsión es que el PIB ruso caerá sí, pero igual que el americano o el europeo.
De momento Rusia crece 4,9% puntos más que USA, y un 3,3% más que el de Alemania.
Veremos a mitad de año cómo va la cosa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como que no lo intentaron? Y el intento de cercalo? Otra cosas es que fuera un fracaso y tuvieran que salir con el rabo entre las piernas, el problema es que no contaban con tanta resistencia y su plan inicial se frusto, porque si el plan inicial era distraer tropa, porque envían a la crem de la crem de su ejercito? Les hubiera válido con enviar a soldados de segunda, total para lo que hicieron lo paracas con otro tipo de tropa les hubiera servido igual, para que excavan trincheras en la central nuclear si no tienen previstos quedarse? Si es todo parte de la finta?



Ah, que ahora es cercar... y eso de la crem de la crem de su ejército de donde cojones lo sacas? Ya te lo respondo yo: de la prensa occidental. De la misma de la que proviene toda esta historieta que estás narrando.

Invasión fallida de kiev y no tenéis nada, NADA. Ni una sola prueba gráfica de enfrentamientos dentro de la ciudad, o en las mismas puertas. No hay una sola imagen de cadáveres de rusos dentro de Kiev, de blindados rusos destruidos dentro de Kiev. No tenéis nada porque no hubo nada, no hubo intento alguno por entrar en Kiev. De ahí que tengais que inventar historietas ridículas. "Si no tenemos victorias que narrar pues nos las inventamos"

Como ese que dice que el plan original era tomarla en 48 horas... pero que clase de chaladurias son esas? Una ciudad como kiev no se toma en 48 horas con esos efectivos ni habiéndola bombardeado durante un mes al estilo usano, hasta que no quedase un solo edificio en pie.

Es curioso como con la cantidad de expertos militares que pululan por aquí los rusos no aprendan nada.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después de la expulsión a gorrazos de Afganistán es la tabla de salvación de la OTAN…solo hay que ver que han vuelto a invadir Somalia…



lo tienen negro en Somalia


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo tienen negro en Somalia



Humor blanco, supongo.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Rusia tenía que haber atrasado EEUU en esa crisis.
Esperemos que esta guerra sea el fin definitivo de la Horda, que EEUU sea dividida en decenas de países y el pueblo europeo pague por ser tan cobarde y miserable.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Y Putin al troleo. Si fuese él mandaba un barco lleno de leche para bebés a los USA a ver qué hacen


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ah, que ahora es cercar... y eso de la crem de la crem de su ejército de donde cojones lo sacas? Ya te lo respondo yo: de la prensa occidental. De la misma de la que proviene toda esta historieta que estás narrando.
> 
> Invasión fallida de kiev y no tenéis nada, NADA. Ni una sola prueba gráfica de enfrentamientos dentro de la ciudad, o en las mismas puertas. No hay una sola imagen de cadáveres de rusos dentro de Kiev, de blindados rusos destruidos dentro de Kiev. No tenéis nada porque no hubo nada, no hubo intento alguno por entrar en Kiev. De ahí que tengais que inventar historietas ridículas. "Si no tenemos victorias que narrar pues nos las inventamos"
> 
> ...



Tratar de cercar, porque no llegaron a cercarlo por lo tanto si no puedes cercarlo ni en sus sueños más húmedos iban a tomarlo, eso fue un fracaso y si enviaron a sus tropas de élite los paracaidistas a Gostomel para establecer una cabeza de puente para la blitzkrieg Paco que hicieron.


----------



## magufone (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y Putin al troleo. Si fuese él mandaba un barco lleno de leche para bebés a los USA a ver qué hacen



Pero los USA son nuestros amigos... Podemos exportarles leche de fórmula ya que la UE (y Suiza) son los mayores exportadores a nivel mundial...
Ah, espera... que los USA NO NOS DEJAN...


----------



## orcblin (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Ya están los rusos a unos 30 kms de la última carretera que le queda a los ucranianos conectando el frente de Luhansk.
> Cualquier mando sensato llamaría a retirada ahora mismo. Van a embolsar una gran parte del ejército ucro. Esa zona es un staúd



pues lo siento por los ucranianos, a europa y a españa en particular le viene muy muy mal que duro mucho más la guerra.

espero que los embolsen y terminen se rindan y así quede liberado otra "provincia" así estaremos antes del fin de la guerra.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues a este paso va a tener que operar los Zelensky en persona. El Donbass se está resquebrajado y no los están sacando de ahí.
> Estoy atónito. Pobres, francamente los están mandando a morir.




ucrqnia ha colapsado ... muy pronto los tanques rusos batiran records de.velocidad.. los gays usanos creeis que hay miles de soldaditos ukros repartidos por toda ucrania y esos no es asi.. cuando superemos el.tapon arrasaremos el pais y luego a por polonia

jo ta ke irabazi arte


----------



## pgas (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues a este paso va a tener que operar los Zelensky en persona. El Donbass se está resquebrajado y no los están sacando de ahí.
> Estoy atónito. Pobres, francamente los están mandando a morir.




es hora de de hacerle un regalo personal, quirúrgicamente hablando, eh?

_ Rusia golpeó una base militar ucraniana, Desna, 46 millas al noreste de Kiev con un misil que golpeó un cuartel y dejó al menos 250 soldados ucranianos muertos:_





Rusia todavía se anda con rodeos en lugar de borrar la base de Desna de la tierra. ¿Por qué? Es probable que los analistas pro-ucranianos en Occidente afirmen que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles y se está debilitando cada día que pasa. Creo que Rusia está enviando un mensaje letal pero aún no está preparada para masacrar a la fuerza ucraniana. Las tropas de Desman no son el elemento neonazi. Creo que los generales rusos esperan matar lo suficiente como para desmoralizar y mantener con vida a los suficientes para reconstruir finalmente relaciones cordiales con los ucranianos que no se han tragado la propaganda nazi.





__





Desna Is Just One Disaster for the Ukrainian Military







sonar21.com


----------



## Caracalla (20 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues según Miau (gmitu) ya a hecho video de que pasaría, según el si los rusos acaban tomando el dombass. Dice que los rusos van a tener que quedarse desplegados en suelo "extranjero", sin moral y sin ganas... como si aquello fuera un lugar lleno de cabras en la otra pinta del planeta y no tuviese ningún significado para los rusos...
> 
> Empieza a vomitar rabia descontrolado, debe de estar viendo ya el colapso parcial del dombass, y luego nada evitará el siguiente colapso del dombass al completo.



Lo que va a caer es Ucrania entera.

Si no cae... será por que por enésima vez en Moscú paran a su ejercito cuando lo tienen ganado como pasó en 2014.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## risto mejido (20 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *los cabrones de lorenzo ramirez, marc vidal, , cesar vidal, llatzer, gonzalo canete o diego quevedo ( este ultimo es el nuevo payaso ) se pasan el.dia leyendo burbuja para luego repetir lo mismo en youtube de lo que leen aqui para sacar 100.000 euros al mes
> 
> todos son exforeros .. al menos el capitan asteriscos se ha quedado con su triste mierda de economia directa*



cuanta razon, el otro dia estuve a punto de abrir un hilo contandolo, todos esos los escuchas y es como si estuviesen leyendo el foro directamente , apunta a el analista cava , tambien es forero


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Es evidente que estás loco.



Si no conoces uno de los motivos principales para que EEUU rompiera unilateralmente los acuerdos de Brenton Woods, el loco es otro.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pues lo siento por los ucranianos, a europa y a españa en particular le viene muy muy mal que duro mucho más la guerra.
> 
> espero que los embolsen y terminen se rindan y así quede liberado otra "provincia" así estaremos antes del fin de la guerra.



Los Ucros están siendo usados de una forma muy vil. Están luchando como leones. Al César lo que es del César.

Bien haríamos en Europa saliendo de la OTAN y prohibiendo la entrada de ningún capital o medio USA unos años.

Del 2001 para aquí los USA son veneno puro


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues a este paso va a tener que operar los Zelensky en persona. El Donbass se está resquebrajado y no los están sacando de ahí.
> Estoy atónito. Pobres, francamente los están mandando a morir.



No creo que los ucranianos sean tan estúpidos. Lo que nosotros podamos llegar a razonar, también lo pueden hacer ellos.

Yo creo que están intentando aguantar posiciones en espera de algo. Y me parece que ese algo son los 40.000 millones de ayuda militar prometida por Biden.









Senado de EU aprueba 40 mil mdd en ayuda militar y económica a Ucrania


El Senado de Estados Unidos aprobó por abrumadora mayoría una infusión de ayuda militar y económica a Ucrania por valor de 40 mil millones de dólares.




www.elfinanciero.com.mx


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tratar de cercar, porque no llegaron a cercarlo por lo tanto si no puedes cercarlo ni en sus sueños más húmedos iban a tomarlo, eso fue un fracaso y si enviaron a sus tropas de élite los paracaidistas a Gostomel para establecer una cabeza de puente para la blitzkrieg Paco que hicieron.



Prueba a enviarles tu CV al Estado Mayor del ejército ruso. Es una pena lo que se están perdiendo.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cuanta razon, el otro dia estuve a punto de abrir un hilo contandolo, todos esos los escuchas y es como si estuviesen leyendo el foro directamente , apunta a el analista cava , tambien es forero




son la hostia y ojo que estan apareciendo como setas


lo. que jode no es que ganen dinero engañanado a bobos y repitiendo lo que leen en bubuja y twitter , jode eso de quedate hasta el.final, dale a like que eso me ayuda.mucho... no te jode cada like es un euro para ellos

y los directos de dos horas son 20.000 euros de ingresos de media... escuchar los de la.guerra de llatzer es para morir .. repitiendo todo para llegar a las dos horas...

espero que la.gente se de cuenta de que son charlatanes

pero.eso.si el lorenzo ramirez y cesar vidal y ya tienen a un gallego que no sabe hablar un tal.diego quevedo son los mayores hijos de.puta. todas las.noches repiten tal cual lo que se escribe en burbuja... viven de lo que los foreros escriben aqui...podian citar la fuente digo yo.. a ver lorenzo CITA LAS FUENTES !!


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Si no conoces uno de los motivos principales para que EEUU rompiera unilateralmente los acuerdos de Brenton Woods, el loco es otro.



Están quebrados desde entonces y por eso no pueden pagar: los funcionarios yankis no cobran su salario desde entonces y los acreedores tampoco. Imbécil.


----------



## Caracalla (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues a este paso va a tener que operar los Zelensky en persona. El Donbass se está resquebrajado y no los están sacando de ahí.
> Estoy atónito. Pobres, francamente los están mandando a morir.



Que va... les hacen un gran favor, así se podrán rendir en condiciones en pocos días.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ramonmo (20 May 2022)

Mmmmm, habrá entonces que ayudar a Putin para evitar que se extienda el comunismo chino ¿no?

¿Mandamos armas a Rusia?


----------



## orcblin (20 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrqnia ha colapsado ... muy pronto los tanques rusos batiran records de.velocidad.. los gays usanos creeis que hay miles de soldaditos ukros repartidos por toda ucrania y esos no es asi.. cuando superemos el.tapon arrasaremos el pais y luego a por polonia
> 
> jo ta ke irabazi arte



yo es que después creo que están atrincherados en krakov, odesa, kiev y poco más...
no creo que queden tantos soldados preparados en muchos otros sitios...

esto de dividir a las tropas ucranianas y centrarse en unos únicamente (mientras tienen bloqueados a los otros) les está dando muy buenos resultados a los rusos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Lo siento pero no cumple con los requisitos mínimos para que le responda.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

pero desgraciado que rusia puede movilizar 30 millones de soldados si es amenazada ... que no es una banda de trans y gays como tu


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los ucronazis están desesperados.
> 
> Siguen indultado delincuentes presos y se piensan que serán buenos luchadores, cuando están absolutamente maleados y son mucho más listos y espabilados, y desde luego no van a ir a palmar al frente como un acto de heroicidad o valentía.
> 
> Les damos armas y luego ya si eso...



Se les ve buena gente y respetuosos con el convenio de Ginebra ..


----------



## Discordante (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ah, que ahora es cercar... y eso de la crem de la crem de su ejército de donde cojones lo sacas? Ya te lo respondo yo: de la prensa occidental. De la misma de la que proviene toda esta historieta que estás narrando.



¿Estas seguro de que quieres jugar esa carta? Lo digo porque algun forero comento como que habia ya un proyecto para una produccion cinematografica sobre las unidades de elite de Gostomel. A ver si te estas columpiando y te van a dar un toque de atencion desde Moscu...

No estoy muy puesto pero recuerdo a mediados de marzo que esos soldados no solo eran la crem de la crem si no que eran literalmente la elite spartana estilo termopilas:

Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Volodímir Zelenski representado como san Jorge
Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Guerra en Ucrania XVI
Guerra en Ucrania XVI


----------



## Caracalla (20 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es hora de de hacerle un regalo personal, quirúrgicamente hablando, eh?
> 
> _ Rusia golpeó una base militar ucraniana, Desna, 46 millas al noreste de Kiev con un misil que golpeó un cuartel y dejó al menos 250 soldados ucranianos muertos:_
> 
> ...



Los Rusos no quieren exterminar a los que pronto serán miembros de su Ejercito, como es lógico.

Lo triste para Rusia y el éxito Yankee en esta Guerra es que Rusia está luchando contra Rusia.

Ucrania ni existe, ni ha existido nunca.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Te voy a desmontar la supuesta pandemia con dos líneas.
> 
> El "diagnóstico" se hacía únicamente con los pcrs, pero:
> 
> ...



Eso esta más que discutido .. No es como tu lo dices, hay un test PCR covid que dice COVID si o no, este nuevo test dice gripe, covid o nada. No es lo que pensáis y ya te digo yo que de plandemista y vacuñado no tengo nada pero al cesar lo que es del cesar ...


----------



## Ramonmo (20 May 2022)

Ya... también pillaba lejos Vietnam...


----------



## magufone (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se les ve buena gente y respetuosos con el convenio de Ginebra ..



Ademas no solo no son buenos soldados sino que se van a dar el piro a la minima para acabar en sitios como... aqui...


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> yo es que después creo que están atrincherados en krakov, odesa, kiev y poco más...
> no creo que queden tantos soldados preparados en muchos otros sitios...
> 
> esto de dividir a las tropas ucranianas y centrarse en unos únicamente (mientras tienen bloqueados a los otros) les está dando muy buenos resultados a los rusos.




es una tactica tipica rusa... al.principio tenian tres grupos de asalto independientes con tres mandos diferentes .. ahora solo hay un mando que actua de forma rotunda ...

una vez superado azovstal ahora estan en la zona central limpiando de eacoria nazi la.zona.. y practicamente todo son unidades profesionales y operaciones especiales.. losnucrosnademasnya no tienen diesel asi que eatan anclados al terreno

siguiente obnetivo no ss khrakov ya que es posiciin facil pegada a rusia y sin valor eatrategico .. basta con aislarla de kiev ... imagino que lo mas importante estrategicamente es odessa

conqiistar odessa es muy muy importante para el publo.ruso y seria lamculminacion de la victoria

ucrania sin salida al mar.eata muerta y odessa tiene mucho simbolismo en rusia


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Fuente en Twitter...

El _canciller ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, permite el levantamiento de ciertas sanciones contra la Federación Rusa a cambio del bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos para la exportación de alimentos._

Hablé con mi amigo del Reino Unido 
@trussliz
sobre formas de responsabilizar a Rusia por su agresión y desbloquear las exportaciones de alimentos de Ucrania. Rusia tiene toda la responsabilidad no solo por matar, torturar y violar a ucranianos, sino también por matar de hambre a personas en todo el mundo, incluso en África.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

mucho me temo que el.precio se las casas y chalets que no esten en ubanizaciones muy seguras va a caer en picado

en cuanto los ucroa armados con armamento de guerra huyan adivinad a que pais van a ir

el.que viva en zonas aisladas ya puede comprar armas


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No creo que los ucranianos sean tan estúpidos. Lo que nosotros podamos llegar a razonar, también lo pueden hacer ellos.
> 
> Yo creo que están intentando aguantar posiciones en espera de algo. Y me parece que ese algo son los 40.000 millones de ayuda militar prometida por Biden.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, están esperando "más madera" o sea más ayuda que conveniente camuflada como "destruida por los rusos" pasará al mercado negro; ya sean armas ofensivas o defensivas o dólares o cualquier cosa que entre en Ucrania, el nivel de corrupción tienen que ser brutal sobre todo a estas alturas que ya debe ser un "sálvese quien pueda", tiene que haber mucha mafia forrándose.

Aunque sea evidente la superioridad rusa, tampoco es creíble que ya hayan conseguido destruir la ingente cantidad de material enviado desde Europa y USA en tan poco tiempo (que no estamos hablando de poca cosa); por tanto, es de suponer que mucha de esa ayuda (material y económica) ha sido despistada.


----------



## magufone (20 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Efectivamente, están esperando "más madera" o sea más ayuda que conveniente camuflada como "destruida por los rusos" pasará al mercado negro; ya sean armas ofensivas o defensivas o dólares o cualquier cosa que entre en Ucrania, el nivel de corrupción tienen que ser brutal sobre todo a estas alturas que ya debe ser un "sálvese quien pueda", tiene que haber mucha mafia forrándose.
> 
> Aunque sea evidente la superioridad rusa, tampoco es creíble que ya hayan conseguido destruir la ingente cantidad de material enviado desde Europa y USA en tan poco tiempo (que no estamos hablando de poca cosa); por tanto, es de suponer que mucha de esa ayuda (material y económica) ha sido despistada.



Entre lo que extraperlan y lo que les funden los rusos... Hay mas de un congresista usano que echa humo...


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No es exactamente así.
> Los musulmanes se autodenominan bosniacos (bosnjak)
> Los serbios, srpski, y los croatas, hrvatski.
> 
> ...



bueno pero al menos el jenaro es integrador ya que las mujeres independientemente de su etnia so putanskis


----------



## Bulldozerbass (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si nos basamos en la historia las bálticas Finlandia y media Polonia han sido rusas



Si pero antes de que media Polonia fuera parte del Imperio Ruso (que no rusa), parte del Imperio ruso perteneció a Polonia (Reino de las dos Naciones o Mancomunidad polaco lituana). Creo que para basarse en la historia hay que contemplar al menos los últimos 700 años.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los típicos retrasados anti rusos que se creen que el comunismo todavía vive (que todavía hay muchos por Espana ) se quedan a cuadros cuando les digo que el IRPF es un tramo fijo del 13%… mientras que en is-pain te esquilman a impuestos…
> 
> Les cuesta asimilarlo, por unos segundos se quedan sin palabras y recurren a enseñarte una bandera roja para intentar no asumir que los que viven en un país de rojos son ellos…



Cierto.
Yo siempre le cuento a los que me hablan de Sanidad Pública y Educación Pública en España y bla bla bla...que con los impuestos que me ahorro en Rusia anualmente, podría operarme dos veces al año a corazón abierto, y aún me sobraría pasta...

Por otro lado ahora hay dos tramos, un 13% y un 15% para los que ganan más de 60.000 dólares.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Fuente en Twitter...
> 
> El _canciller ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, permite el levantamiento de ciertas sanciones contra la Federación Rusa a cambio del bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos para la exportación de alimentos._
> 
> ...




pero no ibamos.perdiendo.... onsea ocupamos 20 km y matamos a todos los negros.?


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es una antena compuesta yagi. Lanza un haz frontal que puede llegar a varios kilometros, pero no los frie por falta de potencia, lo que hace es interferir con su control (la mayoria de lo que usan en Ucrania son drones comerciales paco).
> 
> Hay tropecientos modelos basados en el mismo principio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063835



por cierto gotard, tu que eres un hombre con inteligencia y tal, en tiempos de guerra en España cuales son las reglas y criterios que aplican para consolar viudas y huérfanas? que no encuentro nada en la intelnet.


----------



## Yomateix (20 May 2022)

Zelenski finalmente anunció que después de la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra, "*habrá un enfoque justo de los salarios para cualquier profesió*n". 

Es decir que antes además de nazis, tampoco pagaban salarios justos. Eso o quiere decir que se pasarán a pagar los salarios que el considere "justos" a partir de ahora (los considere justos o no la gente, como buen dictador como lo tildaban los medios antes de la guerra) ya que ha cerrado los partidos opositores y todo aquel que no era de su cuerda era considerado un traidor y por tanto podrá hacer lo que quiera, quiera la gente o no. Mientras eso si, el sigue engordando su cuenta corriente por lo que se rumorea.


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El secretario general de la OTAN confía en que el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia se lleve a cabo "en semanas"*
> El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, se ha mostrado este jueves confiado en que las negociaciones para *el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia* en la Alianza se podrán terminar en unas semanas y en que* la oposición de Turquía a su entrada es un problema que se puede solucionar a través del diálogo*.
> 
> "Queremos que se solucione tan rápido como sea posible. En anteriores ocasiones he hablado de semanas y ese sigue siendo mi objetivo", ha afirmado Stoltenberg en una rueda de prensa conjunta en Copenhague con la primera ministra danesa, *Mette Frederiksen*.
> ...




Como alguien diría "arrieritos somos..."... Finlandia tiene pasta, al menos bastante más que Turquía y estos necesidades, bastantes más que los finlandeses, es sencillo y simple de entender si se quiere.

Suecia tiene tecnologías aviónicas interesantísimas y de diversa índole... Turquía quiere ser potencia en drones...

Suecia y Finlandia apoyaron a los Kurdos, Turquía agachó la cabeza... hoy los tiempos han cambiado y...

Turquía tiene también cuentas pendientes con la UE, recordemos que tanto Francia como Alemania no han dejado de poner PIEDRAS en su camino... nada de ingresos... y para más desastre intentan no permitirle ser el nodo de conexión gasista por excelencia de Iran, Qatar y Rusia, porque temen que use esa posición para desestabilizar Europa e IMPONER condiciones específicas en diversos escenarios, aspiran los Turcos a recuperar la gran Turquía.... je...

Los Turcos de siempre son como son y aceptarán a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, pero... son como son... y de estos lodos vendran lamentos, no te quepa duda... pero como somos cortoplacistas, pues el GRAN STOLTENBERG compondrá arreglos para HOY... MAÑANA, PUES SERÁ MAÑANA...

Erdogan, Putin, Xi... y STOLTENBERG, BIDEN, VON DER LEYEN, BORREL, SHOLZ...

Qué podría salir mal...


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es hora de de hacerle un regalo personal, quirúrgicamente hablando, eh?
> 
> _ Rusia golpeó una base militar ucraniana, Desna, 46 millas al noreste de Kiev con un misil que golpeó un cuartel y dejó al menos 250 soldados ucranianos muertos:_
> 
> ...



Recuerdas cuando reventaron el centro de entrenamiento en Lviv al principio de la guerra?
Salía un español que se volvió por patas. Le preguntaron si creía que Rusia estaba mandando un mensaje
Respondió que con unos misiles más habrían matado a miles. Sabían dónde estaban. Podrían haberlo hecho fácilmente.

La política de Putin con sus adversarios siempre ha sido así. Primero te muestro quién manda y luego te ofrezco un cordial abrazo. Mira el caso de Chechenia. Quién lo iba a pensar 

El siempre dice que los adversarios de hoy pueden ser los amigos de mañana. Y eso es política de adultos, no la mierda hipersensible y moralista que tenemos nosotros 

Lo siguiente creo será regar la zona con mucha pasta. Como hicieron con Chechenia. Lo que quede de Ucrania va a flipar con cómo se va a desarrollar el lado ruso.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Confinamiento cartujo indefinido por tendencia incontenible a la estulticia.

Hasta nunca, infusorio.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Rand Paul tiene razón.
> La FED está en proceso de "UNWIND" la economía hiperdolarizada (hiperendeudada), y va a reducir balance vigorosamente ya este año.
> Así que la FED ya no va a ser el comprador de último recurso de esas emisiones de deuda.
> ¿Quién puede hacerlo entonces?
> Países que tengan unos potentes superávits comerciales, tal como Rusia (Uy no, que les congelan activos), o China (creo que se lo están pensando.....). Tradicionalmente podría haber sido Arabia también, pero dada su "exitosa" campaña en Yemen, creo que no están muy sobrados.



la alternativa mas Clara es Andorra pais con gran liquidez seguida de San Marino e Islas caimán previas amenazas USA de que compra deuda o te invado.


----------



## Octubrista (20 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es hora de de hacerle un regalo personal, quirúrgicamente hablando, eh?
> 
> _ Rusia golpeó una base militar ucraniana, Desna, 46 millas al noreste de Kiev con un misil que golpeó un cuartel y dejó al menos 250 soldados ucranianos muertos:_
> 
> ...



En realidad sucede como en el ajedrez, el paso del tiempo va a favor del que ha conseguido ventaja, en este caso Rusia. Solamente cometer un error equilibra la partida.

Supongo que Rusia espera rendiciones y heredar también infraestructuras, equipamientos, y quizá también militares ucranianos, de ahí que no esté arrasando como EEUU en Iraq, e invasiones similares.

En el Ejército ucraniano habrá habido limpieza de mandos profesionales mediante purgas políticas desde 2014, eso debilita la estructura jerárquica de esa institución, pero aún así habrá muchos mandos que son conscientes de que su situación militar no tiene futuro, y rendirse es la solución tan respetable como combatir.

Seguramente, el miedo a un tiro en la nuca, ejecutado por un comisario político, es lo que impide a los militares profesionales ucranianos tomar decisiones adecuadas.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues no parece importarle mucho a Rusia la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN.
> O lo dice para disimular la encerrona que le han hecho esos rastreros nórdicos, o es una noticia fake, o esto no hay quien lo entienda, creo que Rusia cálculo mal la respuesta de EEUU, pensaban que no la iban a desafiar adi, como si fuera una República bananera.
> A ver qué salida o que estrategia puede tomar Rusia ante esta amenaza, es tan grande como lo de ucrania, toda la frontera este de Finlandia puede ser utilizada para construir bases de misiles.
> Rusia pensó que los EEUU no se atreverían a sacrificar a Europa y desde luego que estos últimos no iban a ser unos soberanos comemierdas, pero la realidad a superado todas las previsiones más pesimistas.
> ...



Al revés, todo esto ha servido para que los "neutrales" se quiten la careta.
Rusia aplastaría FInlandia y Suecia en dos telediarios. A la primera además, económicamente, no necesita ni poner un soldado en esa tierra.

Ucrania es diferente. Un país nazi, anti ruso, con un ejército grande y bien entrenado y con mucha experiencia de guerra.
Con la OTAN entrenando a su ejército desde hace años.

Son dos realidades bien diferentes. Los fineses no odian a los rusos, al revés, hay muy buenas relaciones, más allá de lo que os cuenten en las noticias de Occidente.


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski finalmente anunció que después de la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra, "*habrá un enfoque justo de los salarios para cualquier profesió*n".
> 
> Es decir que antes además de nazis, tampoco pagaban salarios justos. Eso o quiere decir que se pasarán a pagar los salarios que el considere "justos" a partir de ahora (los considere justos o no la gente, como buen dictador como lo tildaban los medios antes de la guerra) ya que ha cerrado los partidos opositores y todo aquel que no era de su cuerda era considerado un traidor y por tanto podrá hacer lo que quiera, quiera la gente o no. Mientras eso si, el sigue engordando su cuenta corriente por lo que se rumorea.



Mentir no miente... "enfoque justo para los salarios para cualquier profesión"; tras la victoria en la guerra...

A ver, pueden mirar a Irak, por poner un caso, o Afganistan por poner otro... que es lo mejor que encontrarían tras una victoria en la guerra... a partir de ahí pueden enjuiciar lo que es un "enfoque justo"...

De verdad que los políticos son unos grandísimos hijo la gran puta en todos lados...


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No creo que los ucranianos sean tan estúpidos. Lo que nosotros podamos llegar a razonar, también lo pueden hacer ellos.
> 
> Yo creo que están intentando aguantar posiciones en espera de algo. Y me parece que ese algo son los 40.000 millones de ayuda militar prometida por Biden.
> 
> ...



Espero que no sean tan imbéciles.

Lo de los 40000 millones veremos qué efecto tiene. Yo no las tengo todas conmigo. Gran parte va a ir a sueldos de soldado. Otra gran parte a contratos con sobrecoste de la industria militar yanki

Veremos pero a los otánicos les recomendaría que no se esperen mucho


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

señores

Francia
Alemania
Austria
Italia
Inglaterra
Holanda

De que pais vendran mas putas a España a trabajar cuando se hunda la economía?


----------



## Honkler (20 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ademas no solo no son buenos soldados sino que se van a dar el piro a la minima para acabar en sitios como... aqui...



Bajo el paraguas de “refugiado”. Y algún gilipollas los meterá en su casa


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

odessa.va a ser sencillo de.conquistar y es el.sitio mas estrtaegico de ucrania

odessa es muuuy prorrusa .. una vez culminadas las.operaciones en el.centro sera el.proximo objetivo... el problema.es que rusia siempre tiene solo a 100.000 tios que es a los que va moviendon de aqui para alla.. pronto nos vemos en las.escaleras de odessa ...

sin mar ucrania esta acabado como pais


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad sucede como en el ajedrez, el paso del tiempo va a favor del que ha conseguido ventaja, en este caso Rusia. Solamente cometer un error equilibra la partida.
> 
> Supongo que Rusia espera rendiciones y heredar también infraestructuras, equipamientos, y quizá también militares ucranianos, de ahí que no esté arrasando como EEUU en Iraq, e invasiones similares.
> 
> ...



El enfoque RUSO te lo digo yo y lo he venido diciendo por activa y pasiva...

Se quedan con el sur y el este, la parte más rica, a la par que prorusa y probablemente querrán interconexión con Transnitria, sino quedarse con Odesa, que esto lo tengo poco claro... militarmente van a dejar Ucrania sin ejército o casi... a partir de ahí que EUROPA se haga cargo de lo que quede y TENIENDO en cuenta que no ha destrozado DEMASIADO tampoco es para ser muy crítico...

Rusia la parte rica y unos 10 millones más o menos... Europa la parte más pobre a la par que extremista, sin ejército y con más de 30 millones de almas...

Y cuidado, Rusia no va a dar pasos en dirección a quedarse con la parte oeste, eso SALVO QUE VAYAN de rodillas los propios Ucranianos, después que Europa los deje tirados no va a suceder... 

Quienes no sigan la economía entenderán poco o nada de lo que digo... pero quienes hayan seguido a Rusia y su economía entenderán que estos desde hace ya unos lustros PRIMAN notoriamente la economía sobre cualquier otro supuesto, SON CONSCIENTES de que fue esto lo que destruyó la URSS y aprendieron que por encima de todo mantener una economía eficiente, eficaz y saneada, a la par que una economía lo más AUTOSUFICIENTE posible es VITAL.... y tanto es así, que a nivel militar siguen esa máxima a rajatabla, sin moverse ni un milímetro de ella...


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es hora de de hacerle un regalo personal, quirúrgicamente hablando, eh?
> 
> _ Rusia golpeó una base militar ucraniana, Desna, 46 millas al noreste de Kiev con un misil que golpeó un cuartel y dejó al menos 250 soldados ucranianos muertos:_
> 
> ...



Sí, peromientras tanto muchos perciben eso como debilidad (y algunos alientan esa percepción). ¿Merece la pena andarse con miramientos a estas alturas? Para los rusos parece que sí. O al menos para Putin.


----------



## Octubrista (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al revés, todo esto ha servido para que los "neutrales" se quiten la careta.
> Rusia aplastaría FInlandia y Suecia en dos telediarios. A la primera además, económicamente, no necesita ni poner un soldado en esa tierra.
> 
> Ucrania es diferente. Un país nazi, anti ruso, con un ejército grande y bien entrenado y con mucha experiencia de guerra.
> ...



Hay "neutrales" que han vivido y enriquecido de esa situación, es el caso de Finlandia que desde la IIª Guerra mundial vivió de hacer bisagra comercial entre la URSS y occidente. Lo mismo que Austria.

Era una posición de conveniencia en aquellos tiempos, de la que sacaban beneficio.

Lo que sucede ahora en occidente es que hay toda una camada de políticos, desde NZ, Australia, Finlandia, España, Canadá, etc, que vienen paridos y apadrinados por organizaciones de poder en la sombra, y están al servicio de esas organizaciones, y no de sus países.

Lo de Finlandia es el ejemplo más claro. Podían haber seguido en su estatus, y beneficiarse del comercio, infraestructuras (compartidas con Rusia, como el transporte fluvial), ser el gran centro aéreo de intercambio de vuelos entre Europa, Norteamérica, y Asia, etc, pero sus dirigentes prefieren entregar su país a los intereses extranjeros.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Como se nota estos periodistas que no conocen la historia de Rusia y dan pábulo a cualquier chorrada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064099
> 
> 
> ...



incluso en la segunda Guerra mundial hubo tropas femeninas rusas que entraron en duros combates y que violaban y mataban alemanes y tal según cuentan y tal


----------



## K0laps0 (20 May 2022)

El rublo ya hoy a 1USD-58RUB , en máximos desde 2018 comprar el gas en rublos cada vez mas caro para la UE, plan sin fisuras el seguir con sanciones y enemistandose a Rusia


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> De los creadores del Fantasma de Kiev y de Wali, llegan ahora The Ucranian SuperMothers.
> 
> Se les están agotando los hombres y adolescentes ya sacrificados en el ejército así que han decidido que las madres también sean reventadas en la guerra.



Terminaran la serie con travestis y lesbianas suicidas retratados con gran heroísmo.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (20 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es una antena compuesta yagi. Lanza un haz frontal que puede llegar a varios kilometros, pero no los frie por falta de potencia, lo que hace es interferir con su control (la mayoria de lo que usan en Ucrania son drones comerciales paco).
> 
> Hay tropecientos modelos basados en el mismo principio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1063835



Excelente información, muchas gracias.


----------



## kelden (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y para que pierdes a tus tropas especiales en un aeródromo si tu plan no es tomarlo como punto de apoya para la toma de Kiev, y porque lanzas *decenas de batallones a través de cientos de km para que sean aniquilados?* Para que ,? A si la finta.



Nadie ha aniquilado nada. La prueba la tienes en que han estado donde han querido estar hasta que han querido y luego se han ido también cuando han querido. No los han echado de ninguna parte. Es lo que hay.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y los musulmanes se hacen llamar BOSNIACOS.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora todos los musulmanes de ex yugoslavia, se hacen llamar BOSNIACOS...aunque jamas hayan pisado Bosnia...y te hablan del "poble milenari"...
> De que me sonara...



1 - tienen puticlubs?

" como se llaman las putas y cuanto cobran la hora?


----------



## kelden (20 May 2022)

Ni eso .... el objetivo era ver si se cagaban por las patas y se rendían al primer empujón. Como no se rindieron, ya que estaban allí, se dedicaron a destruir infraestructura militar y al propio ejército. De paso era una baza para presionar en las negociaciones.


----------



## rober713 (20 May 2022)

Opiniones vs Datos

Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra...lease con voz de tertuliano made in Sexta




USD/RUB58.92158.931-3.067-4.9511:10:04EUR/RUB61.25361.303-3.115-4.8411:10:04


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

Creo recordar dos que yo sepa...uno en Sarajevo y otro en Tuzla...

Pero son contados...se estilan mas "las señoras y señoritas " que te abren de par en par las...puertas de su casa.

Puta: kurva

Del precio ...ni idea...vas a una casa que se sepa que recibe...y le preguntas.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> proximamente en vuestras casas y violando a vuestras madres e hijas



dile a tu mujer que ya voy si eso


----------



## chicodelmaiz (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando reventaron el centro de entrenamiento en Lviv al principio de la guerra?
> Salía un español que se volvió por patas. Le preguntaron si creía que Rusia estaba mandando un mensaje
> Respondió que con unos misiles más habrían matado a miles. Sabían dónde estaban. Podrían haberlo hecho fácilmente.
> 
> ...



"Lo que quede de Ucrania va a flipar con cómo se va a desarrollar el lado ruso"   El lado ruso no tiene ni retretes en sus chabolas y se las roban a los ucranianos porque no saben ni que necesitan un sistema de alcantarillado para funcionar


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dile a tu mujer que ya voy si eso



Espera que llamo a tu madre...ella te recibe...


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Espera que llamo a tu madre...ella te recibe...



era la del alnitack la tuya es tuya ojo


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y EEUU se queda sin Iphones de los cojones o algo aún peor, gente lo de que van a trasladar fabricas de chips a EEUU es una tomadura de pelo muy jodida.
> 
> No ha habido tecnicos que hemigren a EEUU en las cantidades necesarias para hacer eso que dicen, liquidar las fabricas también liquido a los tecnicos que allí trabajaban, no va ha haber suficientes ingenieros para poner en marcha tanta fabrica.
> 
> Os dejo a alguien que sabe algo al respecto:



No es cuestión de personal... es cuestión de know-how... se puede conseguir personal, incluso traerlo de lejanas tierras, se pueden tener tecnologías propias, se puede incluso conocer el proceso productivo... todo se puede llegar a hacer... el problema es que OTROS ya lo hacen y SON EFICIENTES, con lo cual tu tienes que REALIZAR una inversión con un ENORME RIESGO y ello FINANCIERAMENTE te castiga, ya que quienes pongan el dinero, no sólo querran un retorno vía intereses coherentes, querrán además asegurarse contra ese riesgo y ello pone un sobrecoste a esa financiación y sus intereses...

El resultado es que no sólo tienes que ser más eficiente, sino tienes que ser capaz de rascar más rentabilidad...

Y si todo eso era poco: EL ENTORNO PRODUCTIVO... eso supone que un país como China y a través de tecnologías de escala accede a infinidad de materias primas y comparte infinidad de gastos entre unos emporios empresariales y otros...

Los LIBEGALES globalizadores se cubrieron de gloria con aquellas PAYASADAS de lo barato y lo caro y el mercado... la misma memez que con la ALIMENTACIÓN... 

Eran cuestiones ESTRATEGICAS... hoy están en poder de un tercero y competir y pelear con él es no sólo algo imposible, sino que es competir en INFERIORIDAD de condiciones y sobre todo con mercados más caros e ineficientes...

Deberíamos colgarlos a todos... pero... 

En todo caso, aún recuerdo aquello de que el vago trabajador occidental... en fin... y el eficiente cuencoarrocista chino...

Ajo y agua... la vuelta de la producción a "occidente" requeriría en el mejor de los casos un colapso de China y su producción, a la par que sus capacidades de compra de materias primas... un colapso de su mercado interior, a la par que un colapso de las rutas mercantiles, etc, etc, etc... o bien que los LIBEGALES GILIPOLLAS que nos entregaron en manos chinas fuesen convertidos en los gobernantes chinos, que va a ser que eso NI DE COÑA...

En fin... ajo y agua y...


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Por eso los chinos mandaban material y hombres.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando reventaron el centro de entrenamiento en Lviv al principio de la guerra?
> Salía un español que se volvió por patas. Le preguntaron si creía que Rusia estaba mandando un mensaje
> Respondió que con unos misiles más habrían matado a miles. Sabían dónde estaban. Podrían haberlo hecho fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Depende de quien sea el enemigo. Hay naciones que son irrecuperables a menos que se extermine minuciosamente a toda su clase dirigente hasta la cuarta generación.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (20 May 2022)

No he visto a ningun ejercito de la OTAN enfrentarse a un ejercito "de verdad" desde la guerra del Golfo de 1991. Alli perdieron 77 aviones de combate contra una defensa aerea "floja", que jamas pudo parar a la debil aviacion irani en 8 años de guerra previa. 

Sólo atacaron tras una campaña aerea brutal de semanas y se enfrentaron a un ejercito iraki con material obsoleto. Porque conviene recordar que Rusia entonces se puso de perfil y no apoyo a Irak

En Yugoslavia sólo se atrevieron a atacar cuando confirmaron que no tenían ni una sola batería de S300, y sólo fueron capaces de destruir menos del 5% del material de guerra enemigo. Incluso las defensas aéreas siguieron operativas todo el ataque y eso que lanzaron mas de 1000 ARM para destruir una pequeña porción de los radares enemigos. 
Los Ucros tienen decenas de baterias de s300 y Buk, algunas aun operativas, y la aviacion rusa sigue operativa y sin bajas significativas

La OTAN sirve para lo que sirve. Para masacrar paises del 3ª mundo y milicianos armados con armas ligeras
La OTAN jamás se hubiera atrevido a enfrentarse a Ucrania, y de haber entrado hubiéramos visto cientos de carros Otanicos destruidos, como vimos 50 carros israelíes alcanzados en Líbano hace años, o leopard 2 turcos sin torreta en siria. No quiero pensar como hubieran sido las ocupaciones de irak o afganistan si Rusia les hubieran facilitados miles de At14 y decenas de miles de RPG29. O como será la seguridad de los mares para la Armada de EEUU si Rusia facilita misiles antibuque a quien los desee usar en su contra. 

Los rusos han cometido muchos errores y tienen graves deficiencias técnicas y operativas, pero aun asi están logrando destruir a un ejercito que tenia miles de carros y vehículos blindados y piezas de artillería, la mayor parte de las cuales ya son chatarra. 
Ademas, la OTAN esta vaciando sus muy limitados stock de armas inteligentes para apoyar a Ucrania, pero apenas vemos videos de los exitos de estas armas. Los NLAW y Javelin fueron un fracaso tal y como predije.









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Comenzarán a fabricar en masa el avión de combate Checkmate en 2027 - Cuerpo de Estado. Rostec durante su reunión con #PUTIN
> 
> _



30 millones de dólares por unidad...vs los 160 millones que cuesta el F35


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Jojojojo Rublo a 57 dolares.
Euro a 61.

El petróleo y el gas, un 50% más caro solo por diferencias cambiarias, respecto a Abril


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En realidad sucede como en el ajedrez, el paso del tiempo va a favor del que ha conseguido ventaja, en este caso Rusia. Solamente cometer un error equilibra la partida.
> 
> Supongo que Rusia espera rendiciones y heredar también infraestructuras, equipamientos, y quizá también militares ucranianos, de ahí que no esté arrasando como EEUU en Iraq, e invasiones similares.
> 
> ...



Si destruyes un país luego lo tienes que reconstruir o te vas a encontrar con un grave problema pasados un par de décadas como pasó tras la Gran Guerra.


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

Estados Unidos se ve obligado a pedir dinero prestado a China para darle a Ucrania un paquete de ayuda récord de $40 mil millones 

Así lo afirmó el senador estadounidense Rand Paul. Según él, el presupuesto de los Estados Unidos no tiene los fondos necesarios para cumplir con las obligaciones prometidas a Kiev.

“Es importante saber que no tenemos dinero para enviar, tenemos que pedir prestado a China para enviar fondos a Ucrania”, dijo Paul.


----------



## Artedi (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Los Ucros están siendo usados de una forma muy vil. Están luchando como leones. Al César lo que es del César.



_"Dios, qué buenos vassallos, se oviessen buen señor!"_


----------



## Sinjar (20 May 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> El rublo ya hoy a 1USD-58RUB , en máximos desde 2018 comprar el gas en rublos cada vez mas caro para la UE, plan sin fisuras el seguir con sanciones y enemistandose a Rusia



Grande!!!


Rusia por otro lado sigue avanzando en su camino hacia Kramatorsk


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Rusia tenía que haber atrasado EEUU en esa crisis.
> Esperemos que esta guerra sea el fin definitivo de la Horda, que EEUU sea dividida en decenas de países y el pueblo europeo pague por ser tan cobarde y miserable.



de todos modos que USA se fraccione en minipaises y les saqueemos salvajemente ssus recursos nos pone palotes

pero aun no se como implementar el plan de hundir inglaterra, en una primera fase gales y escocia independientes el ulster de vuelta a irlanda, que les quedara a los ingleses para vivir?


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Los Ucros están siendo usados de una forma muy vil. Están luchando como leones. Al César lo que es del César.
> 
> Bien haríamos en Europa saliendo de la OTAN y prohibiendo la entrada de ningún capital o medio USA unos años.
> 
> Del 2001 para aquí los USA son veneno puro



Cuando china quiera destruye a USA, tal vez sea ese el motivo de querer debilitar a Rusia, para así poder seguir dominando el mundo como hasta ahora.
Pero creo que ahora lo van a tener difícil, solo falta que los chinos dejen de usar el dólar para acabar con ellos.


----------



## pgas (20 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Sí, peromientras tanto muchos perciben eso como debilidad (y algunos alientan esa percepción). ¿Merece la pena andarse con miramientos a estas alturas? Para los rusos parece que sí. O al menos para Putin.



la percepción que tengo de algún medio ruso es que desde lo de Bucha en el Jremlin han comprendido que la partición de Ucrania es un proceso inevitable que necesitará años para separar a los territorios gallegos del resto, el cual se asociará a Rusia de algún modo .. y por eso van paso a paso, tratando de no convertir el linde novoruso en un paralelo 38


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

Jajajajaaa... y tú hombre de qué paraiso provienes, que me voy para ahí contigo... EE.UU.... Alemania... Turquía quizás... jajajajaaa... no me digas Inglaterra... a España no la menciono, porque ni siquiera los rusos llegan a lo de aquí, lo cual no es de extrañar si conoces mínimamente lo de Carcañoso, oso y mastroso, pero... por favor... jajajajajaaa... que esto es un foro de economía CHAVALIN, que esto ni es un foro de política, ni de chuchainas militares, de ECONOMÍA y estamos curados de espanto...

Se viene aprendido de casa hombre...


----------



## alexforum (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cierto.
> Yo siempre le cuento a los que me hablan de Sanidad Pública y Educación Pública en España y bla bla bla...que con los impuestos que me ahorro en Rusia anualmente, podría operarme dos veces al año a corazón abierto, y aún me sobraría pasta...
> 
> Por otro lado ahora hay dos tramos, un 13% y un 15% para los que ganan más de 60.000 dólares.



Y bueno cuando me contó mi novia que el aparato dental que tuvo se lo pusieron por el sistema público de Salud ruso, flipé. Aquí te lo pagas tú. Los fondos mejor para operaciones de cambio de sexo …


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Pero si apenas se han visto mujeres en uno u otro bando que no fuese para una sesión de fotos.
Qué asco dan las pelomorado.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

El dólar a 58 rublos. Repetid fuerte.: Vamos ganando!!!!!


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cierto.
> Yo siempre le cuento a los que me hablan de Sanidad Pública y Educación Pública en España y bla bla bla...que con los impuestos que me ahorro en Rusia anualmente, podría operarme dos veces al año a corazón abierto, y aún me sobraría pasta...
> 
> Por otro lado ahora hay dos tramos, un 13% y un 15% para los que ganan más de 60.000 dólares.



vamos que llevas ya una lipoescultura y un mejoramiento de pene eh..........


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como que no lo intentaron? Y el intento de cercalo? Otra cosas es que fuera un fracaso y tuvieran que salir con el rabo entre las piernas, el problema es que no contaban con tanta resistencia y su plan inicial se frusto, porque si el plan inicial era distraer tropa, porque envían a la crem de la crem de su ejercito? Les hubiera válido con enviar a soldados de segunda, total para lo que hicieron lo paracas con otro tipo de tropa les hubiera servido igual, para que excavan trincheras en la central nuclear si no tienen previstos quedarse? Si es todo parte de la finta?




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza... jaja


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## K0laps0 (20 May 2022)

Voy a poner mi opinión por aquí despues de mucho tiempo leyendo este hilo, independientemente de que uno este a favor de Rusia o de Ucrania se ha cometido un error mayúsculo por parte de Europa, todo empezando por el famosos Nord stream 2, EEUU estaba emperrado en no ponerlo en marcha simplemente para proteger sus millonarios intereses en el gas que pasa por Ucrania, los europeos les importamos una mierda y era una fuente estrategica de energia.

Luego viene la guerra, si tienes un socio comercial estratégico como Rusia, porque la energia y las materias primas son recursos estrategicos NO puedes ponerte en su contra sancionandole cuando entra en una guerra que seamos sinceros ni nos va ni nos viene. Simplemente mostrando nuestra disconformidad y poniendonos de perfil ya habria sido suficiente, que por otro lado y en silencio fueramos poco a poco preparandonos para una transición en la que comprar recursos energeticos a otras paises, pues vale, pero a ver donde les encuentras al precio y cantidad que pueden llegar desde Rusia. Nos estamos cavando nuestra propia tumba, Rusia sabe que no podemos renunciiar ya a sus recursos y para cuando podamos hacerlo ya tendrá listos los gasoductos a China e India y le importará una mierda lo que hagamos en Europa.

Mandar armas y recursos a Ucrania, para que? para seguir haciendole el juego a EEUU y subir el gasto militar comprando sus juguetes para reponer? para alargar una guerra y que haya todavia mas muertes? para que nuestras economias sufran todavia mas con una inflacción galopante y una escasez de recursos?

Nos gobiernan unos politicos populistas con una vision estrategica y global nula y sin la capacidad necesaria para ver un poco mas alla de lo que les dice el amo americano y tener una opinión própia y de futuro que nos haga avanzar. Europa se esta sumiendo en una decadencia que miedo me da como va a quedar en los próximos lustros


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Fuente ucra, por lo que seguramente los avances de RF serán mucho mayores


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al revés, todo esto ha servido para que los "neutrales" se quiten la careta.
> Rusia aplastaría FInlandia y Suecia en dos telediarios. A la primera además, económicamente, no necesita ni poner un soldado en esa tierra.
> 
> Ucrania es diferente. Un país nazi, anti ruso, con un ejército grande y bien entrenado y con mucha experiencia de guerra.
> ...



tu qué te conoces todas esas zonas una curiosidad tengo cual es la zona o pais donde has visto mas vio putiferio y golferio de allí del este


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (20 May 2022)

Un pais que no logró derrotar al Iran embargado de los 80
Un ejercito corrupto y nepotista del 3ª mundo 
Un país donde la mayoria de la poblacion era chiita y oprimida por la elite sunita.
Un pais dotado con material militar de exportacion sovietico, es decir degradado tecnologicamente
Sin el apoyo de nadie
Con una coalición de paises no vista desde la SGM
Después de una campaña aérea de semanas con 117000 misiones de combate 
En un terreno desertico








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

No estoy para nada de acuerdo contigo... mira a Turquía y sus decisiones en los últimos años...

Hoy Turquía va a sangrar a Finlandia y a Suecia y como complemento querrá acuerdos con Alemanes y Franceses... 

Míralo de esta forma... fuera, tienes mucha libertad... dentro, pues tienes mucho que PEDIR.... JE... depende...

La cuestión como siempre es IR A LO TUYO, que es lo que hay siempre...


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Creo recordar dos que yo sepa...uno en Sarajevo y otro en Tuzla...
> 
> Pero son contados...se estilan mas "las señoras y señoritas " que te abren de par en par las...puertas de su casa.
> 
> ...



la verdad para cuando me jubile si eso el alquilar la casa de una con servicios sexuales comida y demás no estaria mal.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 30 millones de dólares por unidad...vs los 160 millones que cuesta el F35



y de siempre mas bonito y reshulon


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Por lo que he leído en telegram, afirma que no solo no se ha rendido sino que hay una operación en marcha.


----------



## bigplac (20 May 2022)

Por eso Rusia solo se va a quedar con los 10 Millones de ucranianos ricos, los otros 30 millones sin oficio ni beneficio los va a tener que mantener Europa. En cuanto Rusia llegue a transnitia y se asegure que la otan no puede contratacar fin de la guerra, y nosotros a pagar la gasolina a 3€.

Ese es el plan mas probable, luego las cosas pueden cambiar sobre la marcha obvio.



Mabuse dijo:


> Si destruyes un país luego lo tienes que reconstruir o te vas a encontrar con un grave problema pasados un par de décadas como pasó tras la Gran Guerra.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

den todos modos los videos de la operación militar son interesantes primero sacas la conclusión es que lo mejor es ir en tanqueta hasta llegar a zona de antitanques, que los desplazamientos son muy peligrosos, en el tipo de terreno que es los desplazamientos son letales no te puedes esconder fácil.

por otro lado para guerra urbana se necesitan muchos RPG despeja dificultades y muchas granadas para los huecos y sótanos.

par todo lo demás usar Chechenos


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Azovitas "jamás-nos-rendiremos" rindiéndose, azovitas "lucharemos-hasta-el-último-hombre" entregando las armas.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> 
> Putin, machácalos (a todos los que no se rindan).



Dos curiosidades:

Muchos salen correctamente afeitados y aparentemente aseados, no salen en un mal estado físico.

Muy radicales pero todos entienden ruso.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## golden graham (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Por lo que he leído en telegram, afirma que no solo no se ha rendido sino que hay una operación en marcha.



Una operacion de que? De hacerse pajas?


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

"A miles de km de su país".







Hay más McDonalds ahí que en Teruel.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Y bueno cuando me contó mi novia que el aparato dental que tuvo se lo pusieron por el sistema público de Salud ruso, flipé. Aquí te lo pagas tú. Los fondos mejor para operaciones de cambio de sexo …



Yo he entrado dos veces en quirófano en toda mi vida.
La segunda, hace unos años, en Moscú.
Me empecé a sentir mal y me fui corriendo a un Hospital, el Lokomotiv, semi privado.

Me hicieron pruebas, y me contaron que tenían que hacerme una laparoscopia y quitarme la vesícula biliar, y quedarme ingresado.
Finalmente me operaron. Estuve 7 noches en una habitación para mí solo. Sin lujos, pero con enfermera dedicada, televisión, wifi, etc.
1200 dólares me costó (bueno, le costó al seguro). También le regalé un whisky caro de cojones al cirujano, un tipo de Georgia.

Ahora compara lo que paga un español de salario medio en impuestos para su sanidad pública...sin pisar un Hospital.
Además de que probablemente, en España no me habrían operado a los dos días, y habría tenido que engrosar una lista de espera, y con suerte, no morir en el intento.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Está colapsando el frente o solo me lo parece?



Lo han roto y aparentemente las líneas se desmoronan.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Hay paracaidistas polacos en Popasna?


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

*Hasta aquí llegaste....* te esperan con ansias en el "ignore...." pues que se meteria tu m@m@ cuando te concibió...??


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> A los polacos les va la marcha.
> 
> Tanques polacos entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avistados en la región de #Kharkiv



Los polacos ha vaciado los almacenes de mierda, esos T72 estuvieron una temporada revisando y reparando prácticamente abandonados, dicen que ni pudieron enviar todos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 May 2022)

Por lo que parece, las defensas ucranianas en el Donbass se están desmoronando ahora mismo ante nuestros ojos.


----------



## alexforum (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jojojojo Rublo a 57 dolares.
> Euro a 61.
> 
> El petróleo y el gas, un 50% más caro solo por diferencias cambiarias, respecto a Abril



Apadriname, apadrina un europeo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

de que te sirve un rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar plasticos en el aliexpress?
para lo unico que les va a servir es para hacer aun menos competitiva su hindustria demierd y comprarselo todo a china, se van a descapitalizar rapido rapido, las exportaciones rusas siendo mugre se venderan a precio caviar.

ok vale, ahora tienen buen fondo para financiar el terrorismo internacional y contratar mercenarios, actividades productivas ellas.



DCD dijo:


> El dólar a 58 rublos. Repetid fuerte.: Vamos ganando!!!!!


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cuando entre las afirmaciones imcluyes falsedades obvias tus argumentos pierden credibilidad.
> Creo q los rusos intentaron un levantamiento en Kiev q no les funcionó. Creo qandaron paracs de élite... Pero también columnas gigantescas "de paja".
> Y estoy convencido de que lo de las trincheras en zona radiactiva se demostró un fake ucro.
> Los rusos no son seres de luz, los rusos no son orcos subnormales.
> Pensar lo primero es de tontos, pensar lo segundo es de hijos de puta.





Xan Solo dijo:


> Ah, vale, que los rusos van perdiendo.
> 
> Pido perdón al foro por hacer caso al troll barato.



Haz rembember en el hilo ha febrero y verás a ilustres prorusos hablado de la toma de Kiev en 48h, después que solo la iban a cercar y dejarlos morir de hambre, después la famosa finta, después que solo quieren todo el Donbas, ahora están con que solo aspiraban a una parte del Donbas, o creisteis mierda y no llevabais ni a pedo.


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

Solo?


----------



## Zepequenhô (20 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Está colapsando el frente o solo me lo parece?



Lo estoy siguiendo en varios canales y parece que se está desmoronando.


----------



## golden graham (20 May 2022)

El ejercit ucro se deshace como un azucarillo


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Con esas bajas ya no habría ofensiva ahora mismo.
Los números no se sabrán hasta el final de la guerra. Y llevo viendo los 20000 muertos desde hace un mes. Con pinzas lo cojo.

La OTAN debería escribir su propio "arte de la guerra"
Algo así:"infravalora a tu enemigo, sobrevalora tus fuerzas"


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

Como tu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

se deshace como 2 BTGs solo biolhorizka



golden graham dijo:


> El ejercit ucro se deshace como un azucarillo


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Una operacion de que? De hacerse pajas?



Me imagino que de comerse todas las latas de comida de perro que les quedan antes de entregarse


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Con esas bajas ya no habría ofensiva ahora mismo.
> Los números no se sabrán hasta el final de la guerra. Y llevo viendo los 20000 muertos desde hace un mes. Con pinzas lo cojo.
> 
> La OTAN debería escribir su propio "arte de la guerra"
> Algo así:"infravalora a tu enemigo, sobrevalora tus fuerzas"



La OTAN (mas bien su tentaculo politico)solo infravalora a su poblacion civil.

Los datos empiricos los controla muy bien, pero no se le puede decir la verdad a extremero.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> de que te sirve un rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar plasticos en el aliexpress?
> para lo unico que les va a servir es para hacer aun menos competitiva su hindustria demierd y comprarselo todo a china, se van a descapitalizar rapido rapido, las exportaciones rusas siendo mugre se venderan a precio caviar.
> 
> ok vale, ahora tienen buen fondo para financiar el terrorismo internacional y contratar mercenarios, actividades productivas ellas.



Puede ser. Pero te olvidas de las principales exportaciones rusas. Petróleo, gas, carbón, Níquel, platino y un largo etc. Todas ellas por las nubes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

parece que todo el frente orco esta agotado salvo el saliente de popasna, que tiene toda la pinta de ser la ultima antes de agotarse definitivamente el ejercito orco. Pueden conseguir avances, es verdad, pero está tambien se agotará sobretodo si tienen que realizar asaltos sobre lichianls y severodonets.

¿y que viene despues de eso? pues una larga ocupacion en donde ucrania les causa 200 KIA al dia y chatarras del orco en fallas dia si y dia tambien. Es decir, estan tomando un infierno.


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

A ver... no creo sea eso, pero te lo compro, ok?

Ahora, hablemos de economía, que estamos en tal foro...

Quíen paga el gasoil que consume el "pais más pobre de europa"... la moneda Ucraniana cúanto vale ahora y valiendo lo que vale, cómo es posible comprar con ella nada?... vamos a seguir pagando los europeos el gas en rublos y al coste DESPROPORCIONADO que lo hacemos y que según las subidas del rublo va en constante aumento??... si no es así, qué energía y dónde la compraremos...

El grano de trigo, que se ha disparado, cómo lo vamos a subvencionar para que no suponga un desastre inflacionario y el resto de la alimentación???

Esto que te cuento es parte de la guerra y por cierto una parte que PUEDES PERFECTAMENTE ver en cualquier supermercado, no precisas ver datos creíbles, ni siquiera tienes que ir a períodicos rosa... en el mismo supermercado lo ves...

La guerra no la ganas en el campo de batalla, ni la pierdes... la ganas y la pierdes SI PUEDES o NO PUEDES FINANCIARLA...

Y Europa y EE.UU. para bien o para mal, NO PUEDEN FINANCIAR ESTA GUERRA...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Si claro, pero eso afecta a cualquier republica bananera que venda materias primas.
No se si tu te has enterado de la guerra de divisas, que buscaba tener una divisa debil (de esto se ha acusado a china) como guerra industrial. Ahora imaginate lo que va a pasar con la industria rusa, cuando su rublo está coheteando sencillamente por la balanza comercial que no les dejan comprar bienes en occidente.

La descapitalizacion industrial va a ser brutal, todo comprado a china



DCD dijo:


> Puede ser. Pero te olvidas de las principales exportaciones rusas. Petróleo, gas, carbón, Níquel, platino y un largo etc. Todas ellas por las nubes.


----------



## golden graham (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



hombre severodonest tiene 100.000 habitantes tampoco creo que caiga en 48h salvo que salgan huyendo


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 May 2022)

Mapa actualizado de hace un par de horas


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Aún tenían civiles los alfotas azov Chad de mierda
_
177 civiles han sido evacuados de la planta siderúrgica de Mariúpol._


----------



## alexforum (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> de que te sirve un rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar plasticos en el aliexpress?
> para lo unico que les va a servir es para hacer aun menos competitiva su hindustria demierd y comprarselo todo a china, se van a descapitalizar rapido rapido, las exportaciones rusas siendo mugre se venderan a precio caviar.
> 
> ok vale, ahora tienen buen fondo para financiar el terrorismo internacional y contratar mercenarios, actividades productivas ellas.



Otanico con el culo en llamas. Si sube mal, si baja mal también.
Digamos cuál es el valor Justo del Rublo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Bueno cuento empezais los follaorcos a pedir un altoelfuego?


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Me temo que Finlandia va a perder un trocito antes de final de año. Ojalá me equivoque

Pero a cambio ganarán Eurovisión. Negocio redondo


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En este caso los chinos han estado mandando transportes militares a Serbia. El contenido nadie lo sabe



Si se sabe, copias del S400


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

El rublo sube porque se demanda para comprar materias primas, y el euro baja porque los rusos ya no pueden demandarlo dado que no les dejan comprar las maquinas top que les vendiamos. Es normal.

Deja de pensar en papelitos, lo que esta pasando es que rusia se esta descapitalizando, exporta materias primas a cambio de CHATARRA Y PLASTICOS del aliexpress. Ya no llegan chipes ni nada TOP, la gente va a comprar aliexpress a saco porque la industria vladimir vende a precio puta material postsovietico de escasa calidad. Eso si, puedes mantener a mas gente viviendo de la sopa boba, pero eso tampoco es bueno para la sociedad.

Todo lo contrario pasa en europa, cuya industra que es buena y TOP se vuelve competitiva con la usana y con la nipona. Sobre todo la de alto valor añadido que no depende tanto del coste de los materiales implicados.

Ojo soy de la opinion que no habria que cascarle a rusia sanciones a las materias primas y elementales porque ese ipmerio de mierda quema las divisas en yates y mariconadas de dachas y cuentas trillonarias en suiza, mientras que en europa nos sirven para cohetear.



alexforum dijo:


> Otanico con el culo en llamas. Si sube mal, si baja mal también.
> Digamos cuál es el valor Justo del Rublo


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

El Tio Sam enviará eso al ejército Ucraniano, no les va a llegar para mucho, y NO LO TIENE TAMPOCO, pero... me jode repetirme y lo expliqué ya...

40.000 millones del ala, dan para mucho material, no tanto si es del Tio Sam, pero dan para bastante, convendremos eso... hay un problema, ya que habrá que reponer ese material y eso supone consumo de materias primas y energía, esas materias primas están DISPARADAS, dado el nivel de inflación existente, con lo cual vamos a aumentar SU DEMANDA y consecuentemente su PRECIO...

Quien es un proveedor de infinidad de materias primas y energía y es su principal fuente de ingresos: RUSIA...

Lo mejor del asunto: ¿ A DONDE ENVIAMOS ESOS CHUCHINAS MILITARES?, al ejército Ucraniano, que lo llevará al frente para que los rusos lo destruyan, cuanto MAS DESTRUYAN más habrá que REPONER y por ENDE LOS RUSOS:

- GANARAN MAS...

Esto que te explico es ECONOMÍA CIRCULAR...


----------



## golden graham (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Aún tenían civiles los alfotas azov Chad de mierda
> 
> _177 civiles han sido evacuados de la planta siderúrgica de Mariúpol._



pero cuanta gente hay ahi? al final habia 50.000 personas en la aceria


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Otanico con el culo en llamas. Si sube mal, si baja mal también.
> Digamos cuál es el valor Justo del Rublo



Sobre unos 80 por dólar, más o menos.

El yen japonés está sobre 120 por dólar…


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

Deben estar muy jodidos los globalistas de mierda

. Shoigú: "EE.UU. y la OTAN aumentan la tensión cerca de las fronteras rusas con bombarderos estratégicos, buques de misiles y maniobras a gran escala"


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos considera oferta a Bielorrusia: medios Se puede otorgar a Minsk una exención a cambio del envío de grano ucraniano, según se informa, dijo un funcionario de EE. UU.*

Estados Unidos considera oferta a Bielorrusia: medios FOTO DE ARCHIVO. Una vista general de las minas de potasa de Belaruskali cerca de la ciudad de Soligorsk. ©VIKTOR DRACHEV / AFP Estados Unidos está considerando otorgar a Bielorrusia una exención de seis meses de las sanciones impuestas a su industria de potasa el año pasado, a cambio de abrir los ferrocarriles para comenzar a enviar granos de Ucrania a Lituania, informó el Wall Street Journal, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses anónimos. Las sanciones se impusieron a Minsk por las protestas de la oposición en el país y una crisis fronteriza que involucró a cientos de solicitantes de asilo de Medio Oriente que intentaban llegar a Polonia y Lituania a través de su territorio. La UE y EE. UU. acusaron al presidente Alexander Lukashenko de orquestar la situación e impusieron restricciones a la exportación de fertilizantes, una fuente importante de ingresos de divisas para Bielorrusia. Minsk negó haber dirigido refugiados a sus vecinos. Según se informa, Washington quiere levantar temporalmente las sanciones tanto para aumentar el suministro de fertilizantes en el mercado mundial como para incentivar a Minsk a ayudar a Occidente a transportar el grano ucraniano. Los envíos irían al puerto lituano de Klaipeda. Las rutas de navegación ucranianas fueron cortadas debido a la ofensiva militar rusa, que comenzó en febrero. Estados Unidos ha acusado a Moscú de causar una escasez mundial de alimentos a través de su bloqueo naval en el Mar Negro, y quiere que permita que los buques de carga utilicen el puerto de Odessa, controlado por Kiev, para exportar reservas de cereales. Rusia ha negado las acusaciones, diciendo que la escasez se predijo hace años debido a los efectos de la pandemia de covid-19 y la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro causada por los cierres.








US considers offer to Belarus – media


The US wants Belarus to ship Ukrainian grain and is offering a sanctions waiver as incentive, the WSJ reported




www.rt.com


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> hombre severodonest tiene 100.000 habitantes tampoco creo que caiga en 48h salvo que salgan huyendo



Los tiros irán por aquí


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Por lo menos estamos descubriendo la nueva línea editorial en Europa: la subida del rublo perjudica la economía rusa

Tienen salidas para todo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ucrania se siente fuerte ,aupada por sus exitos militares ,minuto 7 10



El otanico pro yankee Yago, cada vez hace mas el ridículo , no sé si le compensa lo que le paga el gordo Ferreras de la secta, al final va a quedar como un embustero. patológico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

bueno follaorcos, pongamonos en la muy improbable escenario de que el orco consigue todo el dombass a precio caviar beluga. habeis pensado en el coste de la ocupacion?, todos los dias estan saltando por los aires chatarras, 200 KIAs es decir 1000 bajas entre zipi y zape. 400.000 al año, son cifras de escandalo. ·3 meses de guerra ya han dejado al ejercito orco en una situacion que puede avanzar en la celeberrima popasna E YA.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2022)

...


CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los drones comerciales llevan emisoras de 2,4 Ghz y los mas nuevos de 5,8 Ghz, y las antenas tipo Yaggi como la de la foto se pueden fabricar para cualquier frecuencia.
> Por lo tanto, no tienes ni idea de lo que estas hablando.



Puede que si pero estuve trabajando en un empresas de antenas, utilizando un programa existente diseñe alguna antena tipo yagi, anteriormente tuve una empresa de telecos, telecomunicaciones industriales, donde era frecuente hacer radioenlaces, era la época de Sintel con la que teníamos un acuerdo.

Ayer estuve mirando las RF de los drones, para usos comerciales, particulares se quiere establecer una norma Europea que use una frecuencia determinada pero para usos militares y drones no estrictamente comerciales se usan diferentes frecuencias de comando para un dron.

Piensa que cuando la frecuencia es más alta menos obstáculos puede atravesar, así las torres de comunicación para señales de TV han de estar a la vista de la antena de recepción ya la señal no puede atravesar objetos grandes y eso que hablamos de frecuencias inferiores a 1GHz.

En un dron tienes que tener en cuenta 3 señales, las de comando, las de emisión de imágenes, las del GPS o posicionamiento. Las de comando son las más importante y tiende a ser para drones militares de menor frecuencia por tener más alcance y poder atravesar mejor los obstáculos, no te extrañe encontrar drones de uso no civil comandado en frecuencia de 430 MHz.

Así y sin pasar a drones militares, los drones comerciales usan diferentes frecuencias, en la mezcla de drones que hay en Ucrania es un aspecto a tener en cuenta.

La frecuencia reservada para drones no militares en España esta en *2380 a 2390 MHz* por ahora y a la espera de las normas UE sobre el tema, pero aun se usa la banda libre o ISM.









Los drones podrán usar 2380-2390 MHz


#u-space #spacefactory #innovation #management #digitalmarketing #creativity #technology #future #futurism #futurism #startups #personaldevelopment #productivity #airtravel #consultants #operationsmanagement #drone @dron #ai #artificialintelligence #rpa #iot Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuen




es.linkedin.com




.
...
Sin embargo, una cosa importante a tener en cuenta es que un dispositivo de radio puede funcionar en la banda ISM, aunque no sea un "dispositivo ISM". Un “dispositivo ISM” se define en el Reglamento ITU RRS1. 15 como “equipos o aparatos diseñados para generar y utilizar localmente energía de radiofrecuencia con fines industriales, científicos, médicos, domésticos o similares, excluidas las aplicaciones en el campo de las telecomunicaciones”. ¡Pero no te preocupes! A fines del siglo pasado, la FCC *extendió* el equipo ISM a fines de comunicaciones, dedicando las *bandas de 902-928 MHz*, 2400-2483.5 MHz y 5725-5875 MHz para su uso en dispositivos de comunicación sin licencia.
...
En cuanto a las bandas más utilizadas en drones, la más conocida es la banda ISM de 2,4 GHz (ISM mundial), *pero también la banda ISM de 433 MHz en la UE (en EE. UU, se requiere licencia de Radioaficionado), 915 MHz en EE. UU.*, o 5.8 GHz (otra banda ISM mundial).

El tema no es tan sencillo ya que simplemente cambiando una bobina y/o condensador y antena puedes cambiar la RF de comando tanto en emisión como en recepción (ver nota).

Resumiendo, para saber si alguien sabe de RF pregunta si ha tenido que utilizar estos 2 aparatos esenciales, yo los he utilizado:

*Analizador de red RF*






*Analizador de espectro*






Si los ha usado entonces sabe.

Nota: El cambio de RF en un aparato requiere que la impedancias estén equilibradas entre antena y amplificador o emisor de señal para ello es necesario usar un analizador de red o un simple medidor de ROE con los cambios realizados.

@CEMENTITOS no te metas en berenjenales que no conoces y sobre todo no descalifiques sin tener conocimientos tanto del posteador como de la materia.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Pues parece que hay hostias en la acería. Igual es a lo que se refería el pancetas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

ah pero es asi?
para que te sirve el rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar cortinas en el aliexpress?



DCD dijo:


> Por lo menos estamos descubriendo la nueva línea editorial en Europa: la subida del rublo perjudica la economía rusa
> 
> Tienen salidas para todo.


----------



## arriondas (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno follaorcos, pongamonos en la muy improbable escenario de que el orco consigue todo el dombass a precio caviar beluga. habeis pensado en el coste de la ocupacion?, todos los dias estan saltando por los aires chatarras, 200 KIAs es decir 1000 bajas entre zipi y zape. 400.000 al año, son cifras de escandalo. ·3 meses de guerra ya han dejado al ejercito orco en una situacion que puede avanzar en la celeberrima popasna E YA.



Si te crees esas cifras... Queda todo claro.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Cuando veo a este tipo me inspira un pelín más de marcialidad que los ministros de defensa de la UE


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (20 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Lo estoy siguiendo en varios canales y parece que se está desmoronando.



Es que un ejército que tiene diariamente rendiciones masivas de 300 a 600 hombres muy sólido no parece. Mientras del otro lado vemos cada día menos videos de los drones Turcos o de tanques rusos con la torreta volatilizada. 
No se, simple sentido común.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

el imperio orco podria dar paguitas a la gente y ahondar en el socialismo, que se mantendria consumiento aliexpress
podria emprender obra publica, pero dada la corrupcion y la falta de insumos occidentales tendria poco alcance
o podria encargar a los chinos que les fabriquen las infraestructuras como hacen en las republicas bananeras,


----------



## Snowball (20 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es que un ejército que tiene diariamente rendiciones masivas de 300 a 600 hombres muy sólido no parece. Mientras del otro lado vemos cada día menos videos de los drones Turcos o de tanques rusos con la torreta volatilizada.
> *No se, simple sentido común.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Ufff mucho pides tú....


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que en los últimos días están entrando y hacerse notar más que nunca los amigos de la OTAN y que están continuamente buscando la confrontación.

Me encanta el debate, soy un apasionado pero tengo la sensación que junto al derrumbe de las defensas ucranianas han llegado muchos paracaidistas con la intención de embarrar el foro y que se vuelva farragoso y que la información se diluya.

Igual cuando el debate se vuelve una carga de insultos y mensajes insulsos y sin sentido es mejor dejarlo y centrarse en buscar y compartir información.

Llevo dos días en los que no encuentro información sino enfrentamientos entre foreros, algunos que aprecio y otros que no tengo ni puta idea de quiénes son, pero no hay manera de informarse


----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

A la nevera por publicidad venenosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

que pasa os rompo aqui el rollito guay follaorco que os traeis malditos pervertidos?


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ah pero es asi?
> para que te sirve el rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar cortinas en el aliexpress?



A ver si te lo explico de un modo sencillo y dejas de preguntar sandeces...

El rublo es la moneda rusa, representa su economía... tras iniciar la guerra la economía rusa CONVENDREMOS que no está mejor que antes de la guerra...

Pero el rublo sube... en realidad NO, lo que ACONTECE es que el dolar baja con respeto del rublo y eso no SUPONE que la economía rusa esté mejor que antes, SINO y simplemente que la economía rusa para los MERCADOS es más CREIBLE hoy que la economía del Tio Sam y ello con respeto a hace más de 3 meses y en las dinámicas en las que estamos es consecuente con lo que acontece...

Sigue si no me crees y te interesa mínimamente lo que está aconteciendo con el puñetero grano ucraniano y la que se nos viene encima...

Esto es lo de Einstein con la relatividad... bien o mal depende de dónde se mire...


----------



## EGO (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Cuando china quiera destruye a USA



Los chinos saben bien que con el imperio hay que llevar mucho cuidado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

Ya te digo que en lo material lo que pasa es que en rusia ya no entra material tecnologico y se está descapitalizando a velocidad hipersonica. ¿que acumula rublo revalorizado? ok, y? a parte de para financiar el terrorismo internacional no vale para una mierda en la actual situacion.
Lo del grano bueno la hambruna es el chantaje de ese imperio diabolico al mundo, a ti te hace mucha gracia el asunto y una buena estrategia; tal tienes la cabeza metida en la palangana de satanas. Al parecer USA va a darles misiles antibuque de largo alcance a los ucros para romper el bloqueo de sus puertos. Es posible que veamos barcos del orco hundirse como el moskva, quiero decir como moscas.






vil. dijo:


> A ver si te lo explico de un modo sencillo y dejas de preguntar sandeces...
> 
> El rublo es la moneda rusa, representa su economía... tras iniciar la guerra la economía rusa CONVENDREMOS que no está mejor que antes de la guerra...
> 
> ...


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Se esperan precipitaciones en forma de casquetas y lloriqueos


----------



## Trajanillo (20 May 2022)

En papelitos de colores, porque dime tu a mi que respalda todos esos miles de millones.


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)




----------



## Roscodevino (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que el dólar se hunde mañana. Pero nunca se hunde. Se os llama la atención y respondéis "pero mañana si". Resulta hasta cómico.
> 
> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que china va a desbancar a usa. Cuando se os dice que los datos de china (empezando por su población) son falsos a lo bestia, que china está cada vez más atrás de usa, cuando se os habla de economía en los términos más sencillos posibles "si china tiene unos costes de 95 y unos ingresos de 100 y usa tiene unos costes de 15 y unos ingresos de 95 ¿quien es más rico de los dos?" vosotros seguís con la matraca de que usa se cae a pedazos.



Con ese comentario dejas a las claras que eres un IGNORANTE semianalfabeto, no creo que estés tonto del todo, porque te cagarias encima y no sabrías postear, ese es el nivel


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya te digo que en lo material lo que pasa es que en rusia ya no entra material tecnologico y se está descapitalizando a velocidad hipersonica. ¿que acumula rublo revalorizado? ok, y? a parte de para financiar el terrorismo internacional no vale para una mierda en la actual situacion.
> Lo del grano bueno la hambruna es el chantaje de ese imperio diabolico al mundo, a ti te hace mucha gracia el asunto y una buena estrategia tal tienes la cabeza metida en la palangana de satanas. Al parecer USA va a darles misiles antibuque de largo alcance a los ucros para romper el bloqueo de sus puertos. Es posible que veamos barcos del orco hundirse como el moskva, quiero decir como moscas.



A mí lo que me preocupan son mis ahorros y mis finanzas, por eso estoy en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... me la suda la razón, eso está bien para las PERSONAS INMADURAS, que creen que la vida va de buenos o malos o altos o bajos...

La vida va de quíen puede y quíen no puede... y a partir de ahí tienes que ver cómo te posicionas...

Los rusos, PORQUE PUEDEN tienen el grano UCRANIANO bajo su bota... y pueden y lo hacen jodernos a todos... ¿me gusta, no me gusta?: ES.

A partir de aquí tengo mi campo de acción, es lo que hay...

Cuidado, el Tio Sam igual... en el caso de España, hasta tenemos que soportar que los ingleses se equivoquen de playa en sus ejercicios militares e invadan por error una playa nuestra... es lo que hay...

MADURA...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Puede que si pero estuve trabajando en un empresas de antenas, utilizando un programa existente diseñe alguna antena tipo yagi, anteriormente tuve una empresa de telecos, telecomunicaciones industriales, donde era frecuente hacer radioenlaces, era la época de Sintel con la que teníamos un acuerdo.
> ...



El momento de demostrar lo que supuestamente sabías era hace 4 páginas, antes de quedar como el capullo que ha dicho que un DJI que funciona en las bandas 2,4Ghz y 5,8Ghz se puede jammear con una antena GSM de 900Mhz.
Y eso lo hemos visto todos.
Que ahora hagas un copia pega de otra web haciendo como que sabes mucho (lo de siempre) solo demuestra que no sabes cuando tienes que callar.
El Todólogo. Ejperto en todo maestro de nada.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Erwin (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ah pero es asi?
> para que te sirve el rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar cortinas en el aliexpress?



Y señores, este es el resumen perfecto de la ARROGANCIA OCCIDENTAL... infravalorar y despreciar al contrario en base a prejuicios trasnochados. En fín... el despertar para muchos será un batacazo de aúpa.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (20 May 2022)

Bueno no es mandar, se queda en casa...de lo que han presupuestado... van a trincar todas las agencias, a saber al final lo que llegue realmente a Ucrania...

House Passes $40 Billion More in Ukraine Aid, With Few Questions Asked

El proyecto de ley, que será considerado por el Senado esta semana, asignará *alrededor de $ 20 mil millones al Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.* e incluye: 

- $ 17 mil millones para operaciones militares de EE. UU., incluida la Iniciativa de Asistencia de Seguridad de Ucrania y para reemplazar el equipo militar de EE. UU. enviado a Ucrania. . 
- 1.800 millones de dólares para equipo militar estadounidense para Ucrania. 
- $414 millones para investigación, desarrollo, pruebas y evaluación relacionados con la guerra en Ucrania 
- $15 millones para pagos militares estadounidenses relacionados con la guerra. 
- $13.9 millones para programas de salud del Departamento de Defensa.

*Se destinan aproximadamente $ 20 mil millones adicionales para asistencia bilateral a Ucrania, el Departamento de Estado, organizaciones internacionales y otras agencias:*
- $ 8,77 mil millones en asistencia económica a Ucrania 
- $ 4,35 mil millones en asistencia humanitaria a Ucrania 
- $ 4 mil millones en programas de financiación militar extranjera a disposición del Departamento de Estado. 
- $900 millones para la Administración de Niños y Familias para ayudar a refugiados y solicitantes; 
- $500 millones para el Banco Europeo de Reconstrucción y Fomento. 
- $400 millones para control internacional de drogas, aplicación de la ley para combatir la trata de personas y recopilar pruebas de crímenes de guerra.
- $350 millones para la Oficina de Migración y Asistencia a Refugiados del Departamento de Estado. 
- $190 millones para la gestión de programas diplomáticos del Departamento de Estado. 
- $150 millones para el Programa Global de Agricultura y Seguridad Alimentaria 
- $110 millones para el Departamento de Estado para la seguridad, construcción y mantenimiento de la embajada. 
- $100 millones para el Departamento de Estado para combatir el terrorismo y eliminar sus consecuencias. 
- $67 millones para el Departamento de Justicia. 
- $54 millones para los Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades, Salud Pública y violaciones relacionadas con Ucrania. 
- $17 millones para USAID. 
- $10 millones para el Fondo de Inversiones de Capital del Departamento de Estado.
- $4 millones para la Oficina del Inspector General del Departamento de Estado. 
- $2 millones en nómina y gastos para brindar soporte regulatorio y técnico. 
- $1 millón para la Oficina del Inspector General de USAIDS. 

Los 40.000 millones de dólares se sumarán a los 13.600 millones de dólares de ayuda aprobados por el Congreso en marzo, para un total de unos 53.000 millones de dólares en dos meses, el mayor paquete de ayuda exterior aprobado por el Congreso en al menos dos décadas.


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Por eso Rusia solo se va a quedar con los 10 Millones de ucranianos ricos, los otros 30 millones sin oficio ni beneficio los va a tener que mantener Europa. En cuanto Rusia llegue a transnitia y se asegure que la otan no puede contratacar fin de la guerra, y nosotros a pagar la gasolina a 3€.
> 
> Ese es el plan mas probable, luego las cosas pueden cambiar sobre la marcha obvio.



Eso no arregla el problema de base, sólo lo aleja un poco y sin grandes barreras naturales Ucrania no sirve como país fronterizo. Pareciera que el asunto va a ir por convertir Ucrania en algo como Bielorusia pero con un presidente que recoge trigo en vez de patatas.
Queda por ver qué van a hacer con los eslavos que se creen alemanes, es un problema muy similar al a qué hacer con los morenazis, esa gente está abducida y habrá que reeducarla con mucho tiento. Los chinos tienen un método, pero es bastante bruto y no sé si gustará Putin de usarlo en estas circunstancias, pero funciona al 100%, mire hustec a Pu-yi, que terminó mas comunista que Lenin.


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Pregunto en serio: ¿qué parte de la solidez del rublo se debe a la credibilidad que dan sus fuerzas militares?
O sea, si los mercados percibiesen un desastre militar ruso, el rublo sería una filfa?
La bajada del euro la podemos interpretar en esa línea?
Existe algún análisis histórico que asocie credibilidad de una moneda con situación militar?

Voy más lejos: ¿o en realidad las guerras no son más que la prolongación de la economía por otros medios?


----------



## cryfar74 (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues parece que hay hostias en la acería. Igual es a lo que se refería el pancetas.



Bueno lo esperado tal vez algunos con lo de la evaciuacion habian decidido salir por otro lado sin que se dieran cuenta los Rusos, ya veremos que fin tuvieron.


----------



## bigplac (20 May 2022)

Entra la coca, no van a entrar chips. Todo depende del precio. Reetiquetar tiene un coste, pero no es excesivo. Más nos cuenta a nosotros reetiquetar el petróleo ruso, mezclado al 49 por ciento con petróleo legal, que a ellos los chips

Esta claro que la economía se está destruyendo, todo hace pensar que la nuestra más, aunque eso importa poco, quién está perdiendo más es de adolescentes.

La única realidad que importa es que nosotros nos estamos arruinado




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya te digo que en lo material lo que pasa es que en rusia ya no entra material tecnologico y se está descapitalizando a velocidad hipersonica. ¿que acumula rublo revalorizado? ok, y? a parte de para financiar el terrorismo internacional no vale para una mierda en la actual situacion.
> Lo del grano bueno la hambruna es el chantaje de ese imperio diabolico al mundo, a ti te hace mucha gracia el asunto y una buena estrategia; tal tienes la cabeza metida en la palangana de satanas. Al parecer USA va a darles misiles antibuque de largo alcance a los ucros para romper el bloqueo de sus puertos. Es posible que veamos barcos del orco hundirse como el moskva, quiero decir como moscas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064274


----------



## pegaso (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio orco podria dar paguitas a la gente y ahondar en el socialismo, que se mantendria consumiento aliexpress
> podria emprender obra publica, pero dada la corrupcion y la falta de insumos occidentales tendria poco alcance
> o podria encargar a los chinos que les fabriquen las infraestructuras como hacen en las republicas bananeras,



Al ignore por imbécil.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En papelitos de colores, porque dime tu a mi que respalda todos esos miles de millones.



Básicamente no hay ese dinero en la tesorería. Lo van a emitir como deuda.
Pretenden que pague china


A nadie más que a mí le parece delirante este tinglado?


----------



## Roscodevino (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué resultados, si llevan 3 semanas dándolo todo y solo han ocupado pueblos y aldeas, mientras en el norte han desalojado a los rusos de toda la zona de Jarkov y ya han llegado a la frontera rusa, eso significa que Rusia solo tiene fuerza para lograr pequeños avanzes en una zona muy concreta y pequeña y que ukrania tiene fuerza para resistir en esa zona y ir liberando otras.



Te apuestas comerte un par de pollas negras y gordas si ukrania se desmorona?


----------



## chemarin (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando reventaron el centro de entrenamiento en Lviv al principio de la guerra?
> Salía un español que se volvió por patas. Le preguntaron si creía que Rusia estaba mandando un mensaje
> Respondió que con unos misiles más habrían matado a miles. Sabían dónde estaban. Podrían haberlo hecho fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Interesante, pero francamente política muy peligrosa, por ejemplo los chechenos, yo no creo que sean fiables para nadie, más o menos cada 70 años la lían, ahora se están recuperando. No creo yo que alguien a quien has machacado llegue nunca a quererte, puede respetarte, temerte, eso sí, pero quererte, lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

Estos follabidens se cortarían en decir las cosas a la cara, pero como en los foros les ampara la privacidad se creen libres.


----------



## Nicors (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Se te ve proruso, y por el hilo del atasco no has ido....


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ah pero es asi?
> para que te sirve el rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar cortinas en el aliexpress?



El problema para USA no es que ahora mismo el rublo esté fuerte, que lo único que demuestra es que las sanciones no funcionan; es más: con países como Rusia no les vale la democratización Iraq and Lybia style para que no abandonen el dólar, o sea, la diplomacia de los portaaviones.

El problema real para USA es que el resto de países que pueden ser objeto de sanciones se están dando cuenta de que USA realmente no puede hacer nada economicamente hablando (el rey está desnudo en ese aspecto) y que, por tanto, la amenaza de sanciones se la pueden meter por donde le quepan junto con su sistema SWIFT y sus mierdas, eso sin tener en cuenta que además ya saben a qué atenerse con los activos que tengan depositados en bancos de la órbita de la OTAN.

El problema para el resto del mundo es que, no sirviendo a USA ya ni las sanciones económicas ni la diplomacia de los portaaviones, se les ocurra escalar al nivel nuclear.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Interesante, pero francamente política muy peligrosa, por ejemplo los chechenos, yo no creo que sean fiables para nadie, más o menos cada 70 años la lían, ahora se están recuperando. No creo yo que alguien a quien has machacado llegue nunca a quererte, puede respetarte, temerte, eso sí, pero quererte, lo dudo mucho.



Fue Kadirov, un Chechens, el que hizo el trabajo sucio. Su padre Akhmat empezó la primera guerra con apoyo OTAN. Le llenaron la zona de jihadistas. Al ver la gentuza que se la OTAN le había metido ahí decidió aliarse con Putin
Los Chechenos antirrusos los tenemos repartidos por toda Europa. Ahora mismo estás viendo que, al igual que en Siria, están siendo la punta de lanza de las ofensivas rusas.

Sí la alianza durará tiempo depende de cuanta influencia sea capaz de ejercer la OTAN en la zona. Pero por de pronto los imames saudíes no son bienvenidos en Rusia. Como bien se sabe la táctica siempre ha sido:
1.- llegan los imames predicando guerra santa
2.- llegan las armas
3.- la prensa occidental clama contra lo mal que se porta Xpaís con la minoría musulmana


----------



## cryfar74 (20 May 2022)

Uno de los flipados que aun quedaban en Azostal publico un nuevo Twit despidiéndose.... que nombre vida y muerte puede ser un indicio intentaría salir sin rendirse.

Luego mando mas fotos diciendo merecían un premio de fotografía.

Solo un loco y degenerado ve belleza en la destrucción.



*Bueno eso es todo. Gracias desde los refugios de Azovstal - el lugar de mi muerte y mi vida.*


----------



## Trajanillo (20 May 2022)

Ese que tiene la deuda americana, lo mismo llega un momento que le sale mejor desprenderse de ella que tenerla en sus balances y es algo que China no creo que tarde en hacer.


----------



## orcblin (20 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El problema para USA no es que ahora mismo el rublo esté fuerte, que lo único que demuestra es que las sanciones no funcionan; es más: con países como Rusia no les vale la democratización Iraq and Lybia style para que no abandonen el dólar, o sea, la diplomacia de los portaaviones.
> 
> El problema real para USA es que el resto de países que pueden ser objeto de sanciones se están dando cuenta de que USA realmente no puede hacer nada economicamente hablando (el rey está desnudo en ese aspecto) y que, por tanto, la amenaza de sanciones se la pueden meter por donde le quepan junto con su sistema SWIFT y sus mierdas, eso sin tener en cuenta que además ya saben a qué atenerse con los activos que tengan depositados en bancos de la órbita de la OTAN.
> 
> El problema para el resto del mundo es que, no sirviendo a USA ya ni las sanciones económicas ni la diplomacia de los portaaviones, se les ocurra escalar al nivel nuclear.



y el otro problema, que aunque un pais quiera usar dólares usanos, por ejemplo españa, se puede encontrar que para comprar a rusia, y china no lo pueda hacer. y tenga que usar rublos, yenes....

y esos páises son de los más importantes exportadores.


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Empieza la fiesta


----------



## computer_malfuction (20 May 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Zelenski advierte de «una mayor actividad hostil» rusa ante una «semana histórica»


Zelenski visita el sur de Ucrania | Bruselas acepta la candidatura de Ucrania a entrar en la UE, pero exige grandes reformas




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se te ve proruso, y por el hilo del atasco no has ido....



Se te ve en el ignore


----------



## pepetemete (20 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> y el otro problema, que aunque un pais quiera usar dólares usanos, por ejemplo españa, se puede encontrar que para comprar a rusia, y china no lo pueda hacer. y tenga que usar rublos, yenes....
> 
> y esos páises son de los más importantes exportadores.



Hay gente que sigue en la inopia, por mucho que les expliques que quienes tienen los recursos van a empezar a rechazar el humo, o sea, el dólar, seguirán con su cerebrito de mierda creyéndose las historias Hollywood o la basura que les cuenten en los mass mierda, y si se mueren de hambre será la culpa de los rusos o de quienes no llevan bien puesta la mascarilla


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Draghi: "Le pedí paz a Putin y encontré un muro"*
"Los que atacan con violencia siempre se equivocan. *Ucrania* se está resguardando de los golpes que le está dando *Rusia*" pero de "pequeñita ha crecido" porque ha sido "ayudada por amigos", ha asegurado el primer minsitro italiano Mario Drggahi "Se defiende por una razón: la libertad", afirmó en una charla en la escuela _Dante Alighieri_ en Sommacampagna.

Draghi reveló que "le pedí paz a *Putin*, y encontré un muro. Tuve mejor suerte con Biden. Los rusos no son culpables de lo que está haciendo *Putin"*.

Los italianos estamos viviendo esta guerra «por reflejo, desde lejos y me pregunto qué se puede hacer además de ayudar a un amigo. Lo que hay que hacer es buscar la paz, que los dos dejen de disparar y empiecen a hablar. *Queremos que Moscú y Kiev hablen entre ellos*".


----------



## ferrys (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta



5 y 12 de máxima hoy en Helsinki. No se yo para cuanto tendrán.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que 8.700 soldados rusos han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra.*
Al menos 28.700 soldados rusos han muerto en *Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *guerra*, según el ejército de *Kiev*.

En su actualización sobre las pérdidas sufridas por *Moscú *hasta el momento, el ejército ucraniano indica que 204 cazas, 168 helicópteros y 460 drones han sido derribados tras 85 días de conflicto.

Además, las fuerzas de* Kiev* afirman haber destruido 1.263 tanques rusos, 596 piezas de artillería, 3.090 vehículos blindados para el transporte de tropas, 103 misiles de crucero, 20 lanzacohetes, 13 barcos, 2.162 vehículos y camiones cisterna para el transporte de combustible, 93 anti- unidades de defensa aérea y 43 unidades de equipos especiales.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno lo esperado tal vez algunos con lo de la evaciuacion habian decidido salir por otro lado sin que se dieran cuenta los Rusos, ya veremos que fin tuvieron.



A los más azovitas no les espera un futuro bueno rindiéndose. No me extrañaría que su fanatismo les condujera a morir a lo banzai.

Me parecería mal, me hubiera gustado ver al dúo sacapuntas confesando en un vídeo.


----------



## ATDTn (20 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> 5 y 12 de máxima hoy en Helsinki. No se yo para cuanto tendrán.



El mejor momento para cortar el gas, llega el veranito. Se podrán quejar los fineses. 
La industria ya si eso.


----------



## arriondas (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania asegura que 8.700 soldados rusos han muerto desde el comienzo de la guerra.*
> Al menos 28.700 soldados rusos han muerto en *Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *guerra*, según el ejército de *Kiev*.
> 
> En su actualización sobre las pérdidas sufridas por *Moscú *hasta el momento, el ejército ucraniano indica que 204 cazas, 168 helicópteros y 460 drones han sido derribados tras 85 días de conflicto.
> ...



Joder, que no ponga un sobresaliente en las notas, que sus padres no le han visto coger un libro este trimestre. No cuela, hohly.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Ojo que parece que la gente empieza a hartarse.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 May 2022)

Pues no lo parece, están más preocupados por los EEUU y demás que de Rusia, pero vamos que los que pensais que Occidente es todopoderoso e inmortal os vais a llevar una buena ostia de realidad que al final vamos a sufrir todos por nuestra soberbia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Los chinos nos comen


----------



## Remequilox (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El balance de un banco central crece cuando "compra" activos (como bonos del Tesoro u otros títulos, que pueden ser corporativos como los inmobiliarios), normalmente a bancos comerciales, y "paga" dicha compra con un cheque que el vendedor deposita en su cuenta del banco central (para el banco comercial es una forma de obtener liquidez).
> 
> Esta es la forma en que la deuda se monetiza (en el argot hasta 2007, ahora se llama QE y otras siglas incomprensibles) y se expande la cantidad de dinero y de crédito,
> 
> ...



Sí, solo que en este caso, de momento y por ahora, la FED y su GREAT UNWIND no lo piensan armar mediante la vía clásica, venta de títulos de deuda acumulados, sino simplemente dejando que lleguen a vencimiento y no renovando adquisiciones.
Algo similar pero aun más moderado ha insinuado el BCE (que remedio).

Los estados, ante esta ausencia de comprador final de deuda pública (por tanto, incapacidad inicial de funcionar a déficit), pueden implementar mediante vehículos de propósito especial cosas tipo los Bonos MEFO de Hjalmar Schacht.


----------



## aurariola (20 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Entra la coca, no van a entrar chips. Todo depende del precio. Reetiquetar tiene un coste, pero no es excesivo. Más nos cuenta a nosotros reetiquetar el petróleo ruso, mezclado al 49 por ciento con petróleo legal, que a ellos los chips
> 
> Esta claro que la economía se está destruyendo, todo hace pensar que la nuestra más, aunque eso importa poco, quién está perdiendo más es de adolescentes.
> 
> La única realidad que importa es que nosotros nos estamos arruinado



la ruina la tengo por descontada, nunca volveremos a ver el mundo con la confianza del mundo que conocimos en el que nuestros hijos vivirian mejor que nosotros, es que ademas me temo que los americanos estan dispuestos a luchar asta el ultimo ucraniano y estan empezando a sopesar que puedan hacerlo asta el ultimo europeo................. cositas como la de dar misiles antibuque y demas son una escalada clara y de nuestros gobernantes me espero lo peor , no por ineptitud si no por maldad.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*La historia de los líderes del Batallón Azov: "Estamos en Azovstal, seguimos peleando"*
Mykhailo Podolyak, jefe de la delegación del presidente *Zelenski*, los comparó con los espartanos en las Termópilas. Para los rusos son nazis que deben ser juzgados como criminales de guerra. Para la Cruz Roja Internacional son o serán prisioneros de *guerra*. En primera plana de diarios de todo el mundo,* los intransigentes de Azov*,* el batallón simbólico del nacionalismo ucraniano* formado en 2014 como milicia voluntaria para combatir a las fuerzas apoyadas por *Rusia* en el Donbás, integrado luego en las filas del ejército. Pero ahora el destino de los líderes del batallón está lejos de ser claro.

Comenzando por el número dos. Ayer por la mañana, incluso los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron que había abandonado la acería de Azovstal a las 21.00 horas del miércoles por la noche. Después por la tarde aparece en un video en el que él mismo lo niega: "Hoy es el día 85 de la* guerra*, el comando sigue dentro del territorio de Azovstal, *hay una operación continua, hay detalles que no puedo revelar. Hasta pronto"*. Una incógnita que da buena idea de lo complicada que es la negociación para su salida.









La historia de los líderes del Batallón Azov: "Estamos en Azovstal, seguimos peleando"


Mykhailo Podolyak, jefe de la delegación del presidente Zelenski, los comparó con los espartanos en las Termópilas. Para los rusos son nazis que deben ser juzgados como...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Mabuse (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Uno de los flipados que aun quedaban en Azostal publico un nuevo Twit despidiéndose.... que nombre vida y muerte puede ser un indicio intentaría salir sin rendirse.
> 
> Luego mando mas fotos diciendo merecían un premio de fotografía.
> 
> ...



Las fotos son muy buenas. Recordemos que Celini y Caravaggio eran unos putos chalados, especialmente Caravaggio que los mataba callando.


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> vamos que llevas ya una lipoescultura y un mejoramiento de pene eh..........



Mamon...dicese del que mama...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

Papel, tened ojito con el papel que se va a disparar de precio cosa mala.
Vamos a escribir en ordeñador por que como escribas en un folio no comes ese mes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

En 1113, Vladimir Monomakh se convirtió en el Gran Príncipe de Rus en un momento en que enfrentaba numerosas amenazas tanto desde el exterior (la Gran Estepa) como desde el interior (desunión feudal). Afortunadamente, la sabiduría de Monomakh lo ayudó a asegurar las fronteras del país y fortalecer el estado de derecho.












En 1221, hace 801 años, nació el héroe nacional de Rusia, el príncipe Alexander Nevsky. Repelió las invasiones suecas y alemanas a los principados rusos en el siglo XIII, convirtiéndose en una de las figuras clave en la historia de la Rus medieval.








En 1389 falleció el Gran Príncipe Dmitry Donskoy, héroe nacional ruso. Derrotó a los ejércitos de la Horda Dorada bajo el mando de Mamai en la Batalla de Kulikovo en 1380. Esta victoria se convirtió en un paso importante para la reunificación de Rusia y la independencia total de la Horda Dorada.


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Te apuestas comerte un par de pollas negras y gordas si ukrania se desmorona?



Comerle la polla a tu padre y a tu madre, no gracias.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Zelenski: "La fase más sangrienta de la guerra ha comenzado"*
"La etapa final de la* guerra* es la más dura y sangrienta. No podemos darnos el lujo de decir que la *guerra* ha terminado", es lo queha trasladado el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en una conversación con algunos estudiantes ucranianos, según el diario _Kiev Independent_.

"No puedo gritar 'vuelvan a casa hoy' a todos los que huyeron al extranjero, porque la *guerra *no ha terminado", dijo Zelenski. Al mismo tiempo, aseguró que, después de que termine la *guerra*, *Ucrania* prestará mucha atención a la seguridad.

"Construiremos el país, y en particular las mejores infraestructuras y tecnologías para garantizar la seguridad, al nivel de Israel y otros países punteros", garantizó. Zelenski finalmente anunció que después de la victoria de *Ucrania* en la *guerra*, "habrá un enfoque justo de los salarios para cualquier profesión".


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

En 1944, hace 78 años, #Crimea se liberó por completo de la ocupación nazi. El Ejército Rojo derrotó a más de 450 000 soldados de la Wehrmacht durante la Ofensiva de Crimea. Como resultado, la URSS recuperó el acceso al Mar Negro al restaurar su base naval clave en la región: la ciudad de Sebastopol.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 May 2022)

¿Vas a aportar algo que no sea tu opinión de _hejperto_? Una foto, un tweet... cualquier cosa tendrá mas valor.


----------



## rober713 (20 May 2022)

Several boilers for the Armed Forces of Ukraine are being created in Donbass at once.
According to “Come and See”, the Russian army has changed the tactics of military operations in the Donbass. Instead of trying to create one big cauldron for the entire 40,000-strong group of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, now the enemy forces are dismembered, deprived of supplies and beaten in parts.
So, the largest boiler is being created in Lisichansk - there the catch can significantly beat the record of Azovstal. Nearly 10,000 Ukrainian soldiers will be surrounded. If the cauldron takes place, it will be not only a major military, but also a moral victory.12,7K12:47

Se están creando varias calderas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass a la vez.
Según “Come and See”, el ejército ruso ha cambiado las tácticas de las operaciones militares en el Donbass. En lugar de tratar de crear un gran caldero para todo el grupo de 40.000 efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora las fuerzas enemigas son desmembradas, privadas de suministros y golpeadas en partes.
Entonces, la caldera más grande se está creando en Lisichansk; allí, la captura puede superar significativamente el récord de Azovstal. Cerca de 10.000 soldados ucranianos estarán rodeados. Si el caldero se lleva a cabo, no solo será una gran victoria militar, sino también moral.

t.me/intelslava/29357


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Ostiá, que me he equivocado de hilo al ponerla... 



Tenéis que leerlo, pongo la primera parte.


Hay mucho barullo con la petición de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. Como siempre, hay que mirar más allá, mucho más allá porque Ucrania no es la razón sino la excusa. Porque la decisión de ampliar la OTAN por el hielo no tiene nada que ver con la estepa. Viene de mucho antes, y tiene una palabra que lo explica: Ártico.

Me sorprende que los anti-OTAN no se hayan dado cuenta. Por supuesto que los pro-OTAN lo ocultan. *Pero el control del Ártico, donde Rusia está trabajando muy denodadamente y tiene grandes infraestructuras, sobre todo gasísticas, lleva años siendo un "dolor de cabeza" para la OTAN e, implícitamente, así lo ha reconocido el presidente de Finlandia al afirmar que Rusia no tiene ningún plan para atacar a su país, pero que "hay otras cosas". Esas otras cosas son monetarias. Porque desde hace años EEUU viene protestando ante Finlandia porque este país (sorpresas te da la vida) es donde se construye una parte de los rompehielos que tiene Rusia en funcionamiento para trabajar en el Ártico. Por lo tanto, Finlandia no entra en la OTAN por ideología, sino por cartera. Porque se asegura, y pronto lo veremos, un suculento contrato para la construcción de la flota de rompehielos de la OTAN, que ahora es inexistente.*

Ucrania es la excusa de lo que la OTAN (léase EEUU) lleva años pretendiendo, y ahora es el momento. Entretenidos con los nazis, una parte, olvidamos otra o el todo. Pero ellos no. Ya en 2018 estos dos países, supuestamente neutrales, solicitaron participar en las primeras maniobras que la OTAN hizo en Noruega para "lanzar un potente mensaje a cualquier enemigo potencial" en la zona. Bonita neolengua, como la de los "evacuados", que no rendidos, nazis de Azovstal. Porque da la casualidad que los países que se reparten el Ártico son Noruega, Dinamarca, Canadá, EEUU y Rusia. Es decir, cuatro de la OTAN y uno que no. Luego lo de "enemigo potencial" tenía, y tiene, un nombre: Rusia. En 2019 se lanzó otra historieta parecida al nombre de "libertad de navegación". Curiosamente, cuando China comenzó a colaborar con Rusia en el Ártico en lo que se denominó la Ruta de la Seda Polar.

Y aprovechando que la gente miraba para otro lado, este mes de marzo, el 3, más concretamente, los dos "neutrales", Suecia y Finlandia, participaron con la OTAN en otras maniobras en el Ártico. Así que los de siempre ya pueden acusar a Rusia de haber provocado su incorporación oficial a la OTAN. Es como lo de Ucrania, malo si no lo haces, malo si lo haces. En este caso se iba a hacer de todas todas, aunque Ucrania proporciona la cobertura adecuada.

Menos mal que tenemos a Turquía, que lo está parando. Por cuanto tiempo, no lo sé, pero* los turcos van a vender caro su sí final. Y pagarán los kurdos* (que se lo merecen, por ignorantes geopolíticos y sumisos vasallos estadounidenses) y entonces los veremos correr asustados hacia algún trato con Assad. Pero esa es otra historia. Simplemente os recuerdo que Grecia paró durante un par de años el ingreso de Macedonia del Norte en la OTAN por una cuestión del nombre del país. Solo que ahora a la OTAN le corre mucha prisa y no puede permitirse el lujo de dilatar en el tiempo el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia. Por lo tanto, tendrá que hacer concesiones a Turquía, y rápidamente.

*La OTAN tiene que darse prisa porque está perdiendo la guerra en Ucrania* (ver la post data) y necesita un refuerzo político y moral. La rendición de los nazis del Azov (1.908 hasta la fecha, y hasta la Cruz Roja ha reconocido que "la cifra es mayor de la que se esperaba") deja aún más desnuda su estrategia, y aún está por descubrirse quiénes están realmente aún dentro de la acería porque no todos se han rendido, especialmente los cabecillas, y desde hace tiempo se rumorea que hay asesores de la OTAN allí. Si es cierto y caen en manos rusas, el golpe será demoledor.

Es de El territorio del lince
El resto del artículo es muy intersante, también, estés o no de acuerdo, creo que merece la pena leerlo.
*El territorio del Lince*





elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

Solo en Mariupol los ucranianos muertos ascienden a 20000…la resistencia numantina tiene su precio…








До 20 тысяч украинских солдат погибли только в Мариуполе - Свободная Пресса - Новости Украины. Потери Украины. Потери Украины на сегодня. Обстановка на Украине. Потери армии Украины. Потери Украины. Украина новости. Новости Украина. Список погибших.


Генштаб ВСУ предупредил «Зе-команду» о новых пяти «котлах», но киношникам во власти нужны символы сопротивления




svpressa.ru


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Rusia cortará el flujo de gas a Finlandia el sábado.*
Gazprom ha informado a Finlandia que detendrá los flujos de gas natural a partir del sábado por la mañana, dijo el mayorista de gas estatal finlandés Gasum.

Gasum se ha negado a pagar a Gazprom Export en rublos como *Rusia* ha solicitado a los países europeos.

"Es muy lamentable que ahora se detengan los suministros de gas natural en virtud de nuestro contrato de suministro", dijo el presidente ejecutivo de Gasum, Mika Wiljanen, en un comunicado.

"Sin embargo, nos hemos estado preparando cuidadosamente para esta situación y, siempre que no haya interrupciones en la red de transmisión de gas, podremos suministrar gas a todos nuestros clientes en los próximos meses", dijo. El corte está programado para las 04.00 GMT del 21 de mayo.

Gasum dijo que continuará suministrando gas a los clientes finlandeses desde otras fuentes a través del gasoducto Balticconnector que conecta Finlandia con Estonia.


----------



## piru (20 May 2022)

Parece que son los que fueron con el poste fronterizo a hacerse la fotito. Los han pillado en el camino de vuelta. Estaría bien una foto de los ruskis con el palo azul y amarillo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Le dejo más carnaza a los dos "tarados" (con cariño) que llevan al menos un par de días hablando entre ellos, en chino, sobre frecuencias y ondas de choque...

Esto se acaba de ver en Ucrania, lo describen como un sistema casero anti-UAV.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

estan faltas de dominacion via sexo anal mode hetero off


----------



## Adriano II (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Le dejo más carnaza a los dos "tarados" (con cariño) que llevan al menos un par de días hablando entre ellos, en chino, sobre frecuencias y ondas de choque...
> 
> Esto se acaba de ver en Ucrania, lo describen como un sistema casero anti-UAV.



Guerra electrónica Paco

Me extraña que no tengan algo más digamos "serio/profesional" para cortar las señales de los drones aunque quien sabe seguramente habrán infravalorado el papel de los drones en el campo de batalla del siglo XXI y ahora les tocará ponerse las pilas


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Milicianos en Severodonetsk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

La coca no se produce con números de serie y con destino perfectamente trazable y aun asi algo que no es mas que polvo de hierbamala sale a caviar beluga entrando apenas toneladas. Imaginate los chips y las miles de toneladas de alta tecnologia como maquina herramienta equipos medicos que no van a poder pasar la frontera metidos en el culo de un orco.









La economía rusa se contraerá este año hasta un 10% por las sanciones | DW | 29.04.2022


El Banco Central de Rusia bajó los tipos de interés del 17% al 14% al considerar controlada la espiral inflacionista. La economía del país volvería a crecer en 2024.




www.dw.com





Se prevé que el crecimiento del PIB real tanto en la UE como en la *zona* del *euro* se sitúe en el 2,7 % en 2022 y el 2,3 % en 2023 

ya se que los follaorcos soys anumericos pero un numero positivo es mayor que uno de 2 cifras negativo



bigplac dijo:


> Entra la coca, no van a entrar chips. Todo depende del precio. Reetiquetar tiene un coste, pero no es excesivo. Más nos cuenta a nosotros reetiquetar el petróleo ruso, mezclado al 49 por ciento con petróleo legal, que a ellos los chips
> 
> Esta claro que la economía se está destruyendo, todo hace pensar que la nuestra más, aunque eso importa poco, quién está perdiendo más es de adolescentes.
> 
> La única realidad que importa es que nosotros nos estamos arruinado


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sobre unos 80 por dólar, más o menos.
> 
> El yen japonés está sobre 120 por dólar…



y 1 dólar esta a 43773 IRR


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Rusia camina hacia algo parecido a la Alemania nazi, simbología Z, racismo, estética, militarismo, una elite política iluminada, juventud adoctrinada en los colegios, propaganda, bajo nivel de cultura en la mayoría de Rusia, pobreza en casi todo el país. Un coctel muy peligroso que si se hace fuerte ahora en unos años vamos a tener un problema serio, tampoco tengo claro como se podría parar si no es desde dentro.  

Putin emula a Lenin y funda unas nuevas juventudes “patrióticas”


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

y porque te preocupa la economia estas a favor de una invasion que ha trastornado el flujo de mercancias mundial verdad soplapollas?

lo bueno es que si llegan misiles antibuque de larga distancia se van a desbloquear los puertos ucranianos, alegrate.



vil. dijo:


> A mí lo que me preocupan son mis ahorros y mis finanzas, por eso estoy en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... me la suda la razón, eso está bien para las PERSONAS INMADURAS, que creen que la vida va de buenos o malos o altos o bajos...
> 
> La vida va de quíen puede y quíen no puede... y a partir de ahí tienes que ver cómo te posicionas...
> 
> ...


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Que hará Zelensky permitira la retirada o convertira las ciudades en fortalezas?? Tiene pinta de lo segundo ... Ahora mismo una retirada puede ser ya muy comprometida.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Los militares ucranianos de Azovstal recibieron la orden de Kiev de dejar de combatir.*
Los últimos soldados ucranianos atrincherados en la *acería de Azovstal*, en *Mariupol*, han recibido la orden de Kiev de "dejar de defender la ciudad", ha dicho uno de los comandantes en un mensaje en vídeo este viernes.

"El mando militar superior dio la orden de salvar las vidas de los militares de nuestra guarnición y de dejar de defender la ciudad", ha declarado Dionisio Prokopenko, comandante del regimiento Azov, una de las unidades ucranianas presentes en la acería.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Puede que si pero estuve trabajando en un empresas de antenas, utilizando un programa existente diseñe alguna antena tipo yagi, anteriormente tuve una empresa de telecos, telecomunicaciones industriales, donde era frecuente hacer radioenlaces, era la época de Sintel con la que teníamos un acuerdo.
> ...



todo eso esta muy bien y alabo tu capacidad técnica y trayectoria profesional pero los hechos son tozudos y a día de hoy no has desarrollado la pistola de ondas que genere orgasmos y eso es duro


----------



## Adriano II (20 May 2022)

Para los "esjpertos" en tecnología militar :

¿Qué se sabe de los rádares contrabatería?

En teoría la idea es cojonuda, sabiendo la trayectoria balística del proyectil puedes calcular automáticamente la posición de la batería y si lo comunicas con una calculadora de tiro y con los servos del cañón hacer fuego de contrabatería de manera cuasinstantanea y precisa ¿no?

Tienen pegas?

Los rusos tienen de eso?


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Mapa de territorios históricos y su incorporación a la entidad ucraniana y para que comprendais su actual despiece y regreso a Rusia de las partes que corresponden. Han querido jugar a demonizar a los rusos que habitan en sus propios territorios sin entender la historia.


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A mí lo que me preocupan son mis ahorros y mis finanzas, por eso estoy en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA... me la suda la razón, eso está bien para las PERSONAS INMADURAS, que creen que la vida va de buenos o malos o altos o bajos...
> 
> La vida va de quíen puede y quíen no puede... y a partir de ahí tienes que ver cómo te posicionas...
> 
> ...



básicamente si aun no estas arruinado pronto lo estarás.


----------



## Adriano II (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que hará Zelensky permitira la retirada o convertira las ciudades en fortalezas?? Tiene pinta de lo segundo ... Ahora mismo una retirada puede ser ya muy comprometida.



Hombre si pones a un cómico a dirigir una guerra y encima está más preocupado del twitter y la propaganda que de la realidad tomará la peor decisión posible

Dejará que sus tropas queden embolsadas y luego para rematar la faena montará una "contraofensiva" (que vende un huevo) para liberar a las "ciudades mártires" la cual será convenientemente destrozada por los rusos ...


----------



## John Nash (20 May 2022)

Así se ha vivido el día 86 del conflicto en Ucrania: información del 21 de mayo


Moscú intensificó los ataques en el Donbás, donde la situación es equiparable a "un infierno", según Zelenski




www.elconfidencial.com





*Moscú cifra en 1.908 los militares que se han rendido en Azovstal.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (20 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las fotos son muy buenas. Recordemos que Celini y Caravaggio eran unos putos chalados, especialmente Caravaggio que los mataba callando.



empieza a calentar los protocolos de consolar viudas y huérfanas que ya nos queda poco.


----------



## Pepillo (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Cuando veo a este tipo me inspira un pelín más de marcialidad que los ministros de defensa de la UE



Qué dices, hombre!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para los "esjpertos" en tecnología militar :
> 
> ¿Qué se sabe de los rádares contrabatería?
> 
> ...



Uno de los rusos es este…





Aistyonok Ver tambiényReferencias


Aistyonok ( Ruso : Аистёнок , Stork ; designación GRAU 1L271 ) es un sistema de radar de contrabatería desarrollado y producido por Almaz-Antey para las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia . Es un radar móvil con el propósito de detectar la posición de armas de fuego como artillería de campaña y armas...




hmong.es


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

La esperanza de toda Europa la estan destruyendo las bombas del hijoPutin, casi a tanta velocidad como destruyen todo a su paso en Ucrania, empezando por la vida de los ucranianos.


----------



## piru (20 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los drones comerciales llevan emisoras de 2,4 Ghz y los mas nuevos de 5,8 Ghz, y las antenas tipo Yaggi como la de la foto se pueden fabricar para cualquier frecuencia.
> Por lo tanto, no tienes ni idea de lo que estas hablando.



Pero cual es efecto de esas antenas? Volver loco al dron para que caiga al suelo como una piedra y se rompa?
En el video se ve que el dron ukra está aparentemente intacto, como si la diferencia de ese apaño rusky fuese poder bajar al dron con suavidad y reutilizarlo.

Pregunto a los que saben.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

se han fundido a los Wagner? eso si es una autentica desnazificacion



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## visaman (20 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Papel, tened ojito con el papel que se va a disparar de precio cosa mala.
> Vamos a escribir en ordeñador por que como escribas en un folio no comes ese mes.



   Pakete de tabaco con 20 cigarritos 150€ librillo de papel de fumar 60 €

rollo papel de cocina !00€ rollo papel higiénico 60€

son inflaciones sanas


----------



## terro6666 (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Uno de los flipados que aun quedaban en Azostal publico un nuevo Twit despidiéndose.... que nombre vida y muerte puede ser un indicio intentaría salir sin rendirse.
> 
> Luego mando mas fotos diciendo merecían un premio de fotografía.
> 
> ...



Pero azovstal no había caido, esta vez de verdad de la buena?


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los tiros irán por aquí



En la segunda guerra mundial y hasta el final de la misma los alemanes mantuvieron tropas cercadas en los países bálticos, no recuerdo en que peninsula, unos 300.000 soldados y ni siquiera hicieron el intento de evacuarlas como hicieron los ingleses en Dunkerque .. Directamente fue una perdida incluso mayor que la de Stalingrado, porque las bajas rusas durante la batalla de Stalingrado fueron enormes también pero aquí directamente se perdieron en nada.


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

¿Alquien sabe por qué empezó la guerra de Vietnam?

*Después de que los franceses abandonaran Indochina tras ser derrotados en 1954, en la Conferencia de Ginebra se decidió el abandono de la colonia asiática, la separación de Vietnam en dos estados soberanos (Vietnam del Norte y Vietnam del Sur) y la celebración de un referéndum un año después donde los vietnamitas decidirían su reunificación o su separación definitiva. 

Los dirigentes del Sur optaron por dar un golpe de estado y no celebrar este referéndum para evitar que ganara la reunificación. *

Los aladides de la democracia incumpliendo un tratado y dando un golpe de estado (que raro)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

_Kiev ha ordenado a las últimas tropas ucranianas en Azovstal que dejen de luchar, según un comandante del batallón de Azov_


----------



## risto mejido (20 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero cual es efecto de esas antenas? Volver loco al dron para que caiga al suelo como una piedra y se rompa?
> En el video se ve que el dron ukra está aparentemente intacto, como si la diferencia del ese apaño rusky fuese poder bajar al dron con suavidad y reutilizarlo.
> 
> Pregunto a los que saben.
> ...











Irán muestra varios drones británicos y de EEUU que entraron en su espacio aéreo


La Guardia Revolucionaria iraní ha presentado este sábado varios drones británicos y estadounidenses...




www.europapress.es




con el peso que tienen aunque caigan a plomo no se rompen, otra cosa es como hicieron aterrizar los iranies a un dron americano, eso molaria saber la historia real del suceso, porque no solo le confundieron, le hicieron aterrizar


----------



## risto mejido (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Kiev ha ordenado a las últimas tropas ucranianas en Azovstal que dejen de luchar, según un comandante del batallón de Azov_



pues menos mal


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

HOY.


----------



## risto mejido (20 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



a este siempre le vi buena gente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 May 2022)

a ver rusia puede haber perdido la mitad de su ejercito y eso no da mas que penas, pero al menos os queda el consuelo moral de estar en el bando de los buenos


----------



## manodura79 (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno lo esperado tal vez algunos con lo de la evaciuacion habian decidido salir por otro lado sin que se dieran cuenta los Rusos, ya veremos que fin tuvieron.



Muy locos tienen que estar sí pretenden salir a la luz del día. Muy locos o simplemente se están cayendo a tiros entre ellos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Remequilox (20 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver si te lo explico de un modo sencillo y dejas de preguntar sandeces...
> 
> El rublo es la moneda rusa, representa su economía... tras iniciar la guerra la economía rusa CONVENDREMOS que no está mejor que antes de la guerra...
> 
> ...



Correcto, no es que el rublo suba, sino que el dólar (y resto de divisas vinculadas) está bajando.

En la práctica, dado que el rublo es demandado y necesario para ciertas adquisiciones inelásticas estratégicas, quiere decir que por la misma cantidad de rublos, la economía rusa está consiguiente MUCHOS más euros y dólares.
Y euros y dólares "libres", transferidos al sistema financiero ruso que a su vez los puede usar libremente donde quiera y pueda (depositarlos en China o India por ejemplo).
Esos muchos más euros y dólares que están consiguiendo sirven entre otras cosas, para adquirir y pagar todo tipo de sobreprecios (sobre mano o bajo mano), que puedan estar teniendo por importar las cosas que necesitan y que formalmente no pueden importar.
O sea, vía la política monetaria de defensa del rublo (y la ausencia de política sólida de occidente y depreciación del dólar), les estamos entregando una generosa sobrecantidad de divisa occidental para que puedan capear sin mayor problema los boicots impuestos a la importación de determinados bienes.

Occidente, mediante una política de sanciones ineficaz y contradictoria, no solo está financiando a Rusia, generosamente, la guerra en Ucrania, sino que incluso le facilita amplios recursos financieros para que puedan eludir los daños y costes temporales de las restricciones de bienes y servicios.


----------



## pirivi-parava (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Cuando veo a este tipo me inspira un pelín más de marcialidad que los ministros de defensa de la UE



Na, un chiquilicuatre fanboy de las juventudes del partido como tantos otros.

Pero bueno, además de General del Ejército, Ministro de Defensa de Rusia y Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Defensa de la CEI, ha sido 
Ministro de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia
Gobernador del Óblast de Moscú
Vicepresidente del Gobierno Federal de Rusia

Habla nueve idiomas con fluidez, incluidos inglés, japonés, chino y turco, además del ruso.
Como las niñas de cuota que ponen algunos gobiernos de guapitas


----------



## manodura79 (20 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> 5 y 12 de máxima hoy en Helsinki. No se yo para cuanto tendrán.



Europa proveerá...O no.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hombre si pones a un cómico a dirigir una guerra y encima está más preocupado del twitter y la propaganda que de la realidad tomará la peor decisión posible
> 
> Dejará que sus tropas queden embolsadas y luego para rematar la faena montará una "contraofensiva" (que vende un huevo) para liberar a las "ciudades mártires" la cual será convenientemente destrozada por los rusos ...



Zelensky es un cómico y se ha desempeñado de forma sobresaliente en la materia que domina, que es la comunicación y la propaganda. Desgraciadamente para él esa apabullante victoria se ve ensombrecida por derrotas en el terreno militar.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero cual es efecto de esas antenas? Volver loco al dron para que caiga al suelo como una piedra y se rompa?
> En el video se ve que el dron ukra está aparentemente intacto, como si la diferencia del ese apaño rusky fuese poder bajar al dron con suavidad y reutilizarlo.
> 
> Pregunto a los que saben.
> ...



Lo suyo es saturar la banda de control en los 2,4Ghz para que el dron vuelva automaticamente a su destino por RTH (vuelta automatica tras pérdida de señal) y de estar forma el propio dron te guia hasta donde está el piloto.
Las pistolas buenas que tienen las FFCCSE envian señales falsas de GPS en los 1,5Ghz para engañar al dron con una posición falsa, tomar el control y hacerlo ir a donde ellos quieran. Evidentemente no es el caso de esa foto.
Seguramente sea un jammer de GPS + control que hace que el dron pierda conexion satelite, pierda señal radio, y automaticamente descienda, sin florituras.
Y si, se puede hacer con piezas de aliexpress por 600 euros.


Edito:
Efectivamente, ahi tienes la version barata, jammer mixto de gps y de señal de control en 2,4 y 5,8









[Hot Item] Handheld Anti-Drone Defence System GPS, 2.4GHz, 5.8GHz Jammer


Application:Conference Center,Frequency:0.9/1.6/2.4/5.8GHz,Jamming Distance:2000m,Specification:752x65x295mm,




m.made-in-china.com


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y porque te preocupa la economia estas a favor de una invasion que ha trastornado el flujo de mercancias mundial verdad soplapollas?
> 
> lo bueno es que si llegan misiles antibuque de larga distancia se van a desbloquear los puertos ucranianos, alegrate.




_Mi opinión es que no debería haber armas y no deberíamos pelearnos y deberíamos amarnos todos mucho..._ MI OPINIÓN... 

Deja las niñerías de chichinabo...

MADURA HOSTIA... 

Esto, indigente intelectual, es UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... aquí se viene LLORADO DE CASA...

Rusia ha hecho esto porque puede hacerlo... y el Tio Sam hace lo que hace porque puede... 

Y siendo así la cosa, si quieres FINANCIAR a los Ucranianos, estás en tu perfecto DERECHO, pero dudo tengas un centavo... si quieres hacer justicia, te aceptarán allí...

Si quieres JODER MIS AHORROS, VETE A TOMAR POR CULO... 

Lo entendemos bien???... o precisas más explicación indigente intelectual...


----------



## kikepm (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que el dólar se hunde mañana. Pero nunca se hunde. Se os llama la atención y respondéis "pero mañana si". Resulta hasta cómico.



Creo que nunca he hablado del hundimiento del dólar como un evento de un solo día. El dólar, y todas las otras monedas fiat, llevan hundiéndose desde su misma creación.

Aunque para los que defendéis que el dólar es una gran moneda, la pérdida del 98% de la capacidad de compra sea sólo un pequeño inconveniente... 




Como se te ve un tipo espabilado y conocedor en materia económica ,lanzo la siguiente pregunta, que seguro que podrás responder sin mayor problema:

¿Qué acciones puede tomar el banco central para evitar el colapso final de la moneda, y en caso de tomarlas, que ocurrirá con la economía?





autsaider dijo:


> El problema es que lleváis ya 20 años (o más) diciendo que china va a desbancar a usa. Cuando se os dice que los datos de china (empezando por su población) son falsos a lo bestia, que china está cada vez más atrás de usa, cuando se os habla de economía en los términos más sencillos posibles "si china tiene unos costes de 95 y unos ingresos de 100 y usa tiene unos costes de 15 y unos ingresos de 95 ¿quien es más rico de los dos?" vosotros seguís con la matraca de que usa se cae a pedazos.



Hombre de paja. 

Nunca he dicho nada sobre China, diría que jamás he hablado de este país, no está entre mis intereses. Mucho menos he afirmado que vaya a desbancar a nadie. Eso entra dentro de la política ficción.


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que en los últimos días están entrando y hacerse notar más que nunca los amigos de la OTAN y que están continuamente buscando la confrontación.
> 
> Me encanta el debate, soy un apasionado pero tengo la sensación que junto al derrumbe de las defensas ucranianas han llegado muchos paracaidistas con la intención de embarrar el foro y que se vuelva farragoso y que la información se diluya.
> 
> ...



El ignore es tu amigo, tengo a más de 200 folla OTAN en el


----------



## belwar (20 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aún diría mas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran canción de sabaton narrando sus hazañas.


----------



## vil. (20 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Correcto, no es que el rublo suba, sino que el dólar (y resto de divisas vinculadas) está bajando.
> 
> En la práctica, dado que el rublo es demandado y necesario para ciertas adquisiciones inelásticas estratégicas, quiere decir que por la misma cantidad de rublos, la economía rusa está consiguiente MUCHOS más euros y dólares.
> Y euros y dólares "libres", transferidos al sistema financiero ruso que a su vez los puede usar libremente donde quiera y pueda (depositarlos en China o India por ejemplo).
> ...



Se podría simplificar...

Una planificación NEFASTA por parte de la OTAN nos está llevando a todos a la ruína... 









La gasolina a US$ 6 el galón en California podría extenderse a todo el país, advierte JPMorgan


La gasolina en California alcanzó los US$ 6 por galón, y analistas de JPMorgan advierten que este precio podría convertirse la media nacional.




cnnespanol.cnn.com





Zelenski ya se pulió a alguno, pero por aquí vamos algo lentos, LA ECONOMÍA, sin embargo No...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 May 2022)

Un obús de artillería con trayectoria corregida por drone cae directamente sobre un carro de combate ruso destrozándolo. No se aprecia pero la fuente dice que es un vetusto T-64, varios ruskis logran huir del vehículo antes de que arda completamente, a uno de ellos le cae otro obús a 5 metros.




La artillería machaca esta vez lo que parece un convoy logístico de los ruskies. La aventura militar rusa en ucrania se asemeja cada vez más a la operación barbaroja.






Otro puesto avanzado ruskie demolido por la artillería de los malvados ucras.





Otro vehículo ruskie que estalla con una masiva explosión secundaria tras ser penetrado por un ATGM.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 May 2022)

*Ucrania bloqueó barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa - Edición turca de Aydinlik
*
_Como se supo a la publicación, Ucrania no permite que 21 barcos turcos abandonen el puerto y los utiliza como escudos humanos para crear un obstáculo a la ofensiva en Odessa.
_
La operación militar especial de Rusia en el territorio de Ucrania continúa. Mientras que en Mariupol las unidades neonazis bloqueadas en una rendición de una fábrica de acero,* Ucrania está impidiendo que los barcos extranjeros salgan de los puertos para frustrar una ofensiva en Odessa.
*
Según la publicación "Aydinlik", entre los barcos bloqueados hay 21 buques turcos. Cuatro barcos bajo la bandera de Turquía, el resto, aunque navegan bajo las banderas de otros estados, también pertenecen a la República de Turquía.
La fuente informa: "Ucrania no da permiso a estos buques para salir bajo el pretexto de "la presencia de peligro", lo que justifica el hecho de que "minaron el área de agua". *Rusia ha abierto un corredor de seguridad, pero de nuevo no están dando permiso.
*
La razón es otra. Si los barcos extranjeros se hacen a la mar, los ucranianos perderán cobertura y Odessa caerá en poco tiempo. Por lo tanto, no dan permiso a los barcos extranjeros, incluidos 21 barcos turcos. Una de las razones de la espera forzada de los barcos turcos es la siguiente: *se calcula que los rusos lanzarán una operación en Odessa, y en caso de un golpe en un buque turco, surgirán tensiones en las relaciones ruso-turcas".

t.me/rusvesnasu/18934*


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> todo eso esta muy bien y alabo tu capacidad técnica y trayectoria profesional pero los hechos son tozudos y a día de hoy no has desarrollado la pistola de ondas que genere orgasmos y eso es duro



*Off-topic *
¿Y tu como lo sabes, a lo mejor es solo para uso personal? Aunque un par de rusitas creo que son más eficiente. 



Spoiler


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

A bordo del "SAM "Buk-M3" ( disponibili oltre 8 mila unità ) Gli Usa parita di modello ne hanno 2500. Questo Modello ANCORA NON è ENTRATO IN GIOCO Al momento solo il 8% delle forze russe sono in azione per l'Operazione Militare. 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## ZARGON (20 May 2022)

Los rusos le comprarian drones a Iran a traves de Taykistan.
Es un hecho que en el tema drones en Rusia están en el debe. A pesar de los avances en los últimos desarrollos todavía no los producen masivamente.
Esto seria un salto en la cooperación rusa iraní. Incluso a un futuro cercano trueque de drones por aviones, tan necesarios para la fuerza aerea iraní.
Seria un verdadero wing to wing


*Los persas, disfrazados de tayikos, a pesar de los Estados Unidos, agregarán poder de ataque a nuestro ejército.*
*El "paquete" iraní, producido en Dushanbe, hará lo que la industria de defensa rusa no pudo hacer, a pesar de los miles de millones gastados por ella.*

sergey ischenko


Por una vez, tuvo lugar un evento en Tayikistán, que definitivamente atraerá la atención de todas las principales agencias de inteligencia del mundo durante mucho tiempo. En primer lugar, los Estados Unidos. ¿Qué pasa?

El pasado miércoles en Dushanbe, el Jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas iraníes, Mayor General *Muhammad Hussein Boqiri* y la Ministra de Defensa de Tayikistán, General *Sherali Mirzo* , inauguraron una planta para la producción de alta tecnología de drones persas de reconocimiento y ataque de la Ababil. 2 series (traducido del árabe como "Rebaño").

Naturalmente, cualquier persona en su sano juicio simplemente no podía evitar tener una pregunta: ¿por qué un país cuyo ejército (según el Índice de potencia de fuego global) a principios de 2022 contaba con solo 8800 personas, una fábrica completa para la producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados obviamente con fines militares? ? ¿No es más fácil comprar en el mercado mundial esa pequeña cantidad de drones modernos, que por sí solos pueden ser útiles para la defensa de Tayikistán?


Probablemente, la respuesta esté contenida en los comentarios del distinguido invitado de Teherán con motivo de lo sucedido. Hablando en la ceremonia de apertura, el general Boqiri dijo que Irán, gracias a los esfuerzos de sus especialistas y científicos y utilizando sus capacidades internas, pudo lograr un progreso significativo en la producción de armas. Por eso, dijo, “hoy podemos exportar equipos militares a países aliados y amigos además de satisfacer las necesidades internas para mejorar la seguridad y una paz duradera”.

Creo que hay buenas razones para creer que pronto Rusia se convertirá en el principal receptor y consumidor de los productos esencialmente iraníes de la planta Dushanbe Ababil 2. El retraso crítico del cual en esta área de armas se manifestó especialmente claramente en el curso de la operación especial en curso en Ucrania.

Recientemente, esto fue reconocido indirectamente por el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Mostraba un video que mostraba el uso en combate del UAV de reconocimiento Orlan-10, el más masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, convertido semiartesanalmente por nuestros artesanos en un dron de ataque.

Las imágenes muestran cómo Orlan-10 parte de una catapulta con dos contenedores casi diminutos suspendidos debajo de la sección central. Cada contenedor contiene dos cargas de fragmentación altamente explosivas, similares a una granada de mano. Cada carga pesa poco más de un kilogramo.

Según los expertos, el radio de destrucción de cada una de estas municiones es de solo 10 metros. En otras palabras, es la mitad de la granada ofensiva RGD-5, que ha estado en servicio con nuestro ejército desde 1954. Y cinco veces menos que incluso el legendario "limón" de infantería (F-1).

Resulta que para golpear un automóvil, infantería o artillería del Orlan-10 de esta manera, es necesario que su "carga" explosiva caiga casi sobre la cabeza del enemigo. Para lograr tal precisión, usted mismo lo entiende ... Especialmente si se bombardea desde una altura de aproximadamente un par de kilómetros, en la que este dron suele funcionar en el campo de batalla.


Entonces, ¿por qué las capacidades de ataque recién adquiridas de Orlan-10 son tan modestas? ¿Y qué quiere hacer si el peso máximo de todo el aparato es de solo 18 kilogramos y su carga de combate en total no puede exceder los cinco kilogramos? Reste el peso de los contenedores colgantes. ¿Cuánto queda para cada una de las cuatro granadas de fragmentación de alto poder explosivo?

En una palabra, emprendimos una transformación tan exótica de un UAV de reconocimiento probado durante mucho tiempo, no de una buena vida. Como lo demostraron los combates en Ucrania, en la retaguardia cercana del enemigo, nuestra infantería no tiene nada especial para influir en el enemigo. Y para golpear cada camión cisterna o camión de combustible con nuestro realmente excelente "Calibre" e "Iskander", el dinero no es suficiente.

Debemos admitir honestamente que el ejército ucraniano aquí tiene una ventaja tecnológica significativa sobre el grupo ruso. Lo cual lograron, por supuesto, no solos. Y lo recibieron del Oeste aliado.

FUENTE
Персы, маскируясь под таджиков, назло США добавят нашей армии ударной мощи - Свободная Пресса - Таджикистан. Россия. Новости. Новости России. Новости Таджикистана. Таджикистан новости. Россия новости. Новости Россия. Новости Таджикистан.


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *Ucrania bloqueó barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa - Edición turca de Aydinlik*
> 
> _Como se supo a la publicación, Ucrania no permite que 21 barcos turcos abandonen el puerto y los utiliza como escudos humanos para crear un obstáculo a la ofensiva en Odessa._
> 
> ...



Una década de entrenamiento otánico y de coger rehenes no pasan.


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

TODA AYUDA PARA RUSIA 

Hecho interesante. La asistencia británica de préstamo y arrendamiento a la URSS se marcó con la letra V.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Písale, písale, Boris...


----------



## Artedi (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Fue Kadirov, un Chechens, el que hizo el trabajo sucio. Su padre Akhmat empezó la primera guerra con apoyo OTAN. Le llenaron la zona de jihadistas. Al ver la gentuza que se la OTAN le había metido ahí decidió aliarse con Putin
> Los Chechenos antirrusos los tenemos repartidos por toda Europa. Ahora mismo estás viendo que, al igual que en Siria, están siendo la punta de lanza de las ofensivas rusas.
> 
> Sí la alianza durará tiempo depende de cuanta influencia sea capaz de ejercer la OTAN en la zona. Pero por de pronto los imames saudíes no son bienvenidos en Rusia. Como bien se sabe la táctica siempre ha sido:
> ...



Añadir que a Ahmat Kadyrov lo liquidaron en un atentado (o "atentado") en 2004. Observad que el lema de los chechenos ahora es "Ahmat sila!" (Ahmat, fuerza!). Qué hay detrás de esto? Puede ser que resulte que al padre de Kadyrov se lo cargaran con la ayuda, mayor o menor, de los servicios secretos USA infiltrados en el Cáucaso norte, y que su hijo, ahora, esté "ajustando cuentas"? No lo afirmo, lo pregunto por si alguien que sepa más que yo puede confirmarlo o desmentirlo.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

Ya basta de contestar a Ariki Mau y Exremero.

Están aquí para sabotear el hilo. Enviadlos al ignore de una puta vez y no enguarréis el hilo por favor.

Y Tero 666


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya basta de contestar a Ariki Mau y Exremero.
> 
> Están aquí para sabotear el hilo. Enviadlos al ignore de una puta vez y no enguarréis el hilo por favor.
> 
> Y Tero 666



De acuerdo con todo

el arraki maru ese es el psicópata premium número 1 del foro.

Una labor humanitaria sería encerrarlo en un centro psiquiatrico penitenciario de por vida.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## vitrubio (20 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero cual es efecto de esas antenas? Volver loco al dron para que caiga al suelo como una piedra y se rompa?
> En el video se ve que el dron ukra está aparentemente intacto, como si la diferencia de ese apaño rusky fuese poder bajar al dron con suavidad y reutilizarlo.
> 
> Pregunto a los que saben.
> ...



Los drones tienen un sistema de seguridad que cuando pierdes la señal de mando por cualquier motivo ( interferencias , distancia ) hacen un "return home"automático para que regrese a casa . Si metes una buena portadora en el sistema de mando y otra en el GPS , el dron como no sabe "volver a casa" ya que no tiene señal GPS , se queda parado y en cuanto las baterias estén casi agotadas solo hay que esperar a que el drone se pose


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Putin firmó un decreto por el que se concedía a título póstumo a uno de los héroes de Donbás, Arsen Sergeyevich Pavlov - Motorola (fallecido en 2016), comandante del "Batallón Esparta", la Orden del Valor.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El ignore es tu amigo, tengo a más de 200 folla OTAN en el



El problema es que la gente contesta a mis ignorados y me encuentro con un montón de mensajes sin sentido flotando por el foro, de ahí mi llamamiento a mantener unos mínimos


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Occidente está tratando de aislar a la Federación Rusa de la economía mundial, pero no lo logrará - Mishustin

El Primer Ministro señaló que el dólar y el euro se utilizan cada vez más como instrumento de chantaje político, por lo que la desdolarización de la economía rusa sigue siendo una prioridad. Mishustin también pidió a los bancos de los países de la CEI que se conecten al Sistema de Transmisión de Mensajes Financieros del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa.

¿Qué más dijo Mishustin:

- Las sanciones son un intento de mantener la ilusión del dominio de los Estados Unidos y de todo Occidente en el mundo;

- Las sanciones contra Rusia, teniendo en cuenta las medidas de respuesta de la Federación Rusa, golpearon a Occidente como un boomerang y pusieron al mundo al borde de una crisis a gran escala.


----------



## Decimus (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En la segunda guerra mundial y hasta el final de la misma los alemanes mantuvieron tropas cercadas en los países bálticos, no recuerdo en que peninsula, unos 300.000 soldados y ni siquiera hicieron el intento de evacuarlas como hicieron los ingleses en Dunkerque .. Directamente fue una perdida incluso mayor que la de Stalingrado, porque las bajas rusas durante la batalla de Stalingrado fueron enormes también pero aquí directamente se perdieron en nada.



la conocida como Bolsa de Curlandia.









Bolsa de Curlandia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La HORDA asiatica se desangró pata reducirla.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

Tal y como está el asunto (los 40.000 millones de marras dan para mucho), el imperio
puede seguir quemando mercenarios y armas a Ucrania a fin de desangrar a los rusos,
junto con la posición de cocción lenta por parte de Rusia, como una estrategia maestra
para desangrar a Occidente en su talón de Aquiles económico en términos de hardware
militar. Por lo que tenemos la imagen ambos tratando de imponerse y superar a la otra,
en un toma y daca de desgaste mutuo, con cada parte esperando durar más que el otro
hasta el colapso de uno de los dos.
Se supone que este es el planteamiento imperante ante la alternativa de la guerra nuclear.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 May 2022)

* Rusia cortará el gas a Finlandia mañana*










Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Rusia y Ucrania intercambian más de 80 cuerpos de soldados muertos


Muere un miliciano de Mallorca en la guerra de Ucrania | Zelenski hablará por videoconferencia en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid




www.elcorreo.com





Tendrán que agradecérselo a sus autoridades igual terminan calentándose por medios mas energéticos


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Irina en Telegram

Las declaraciones de Shoigu hoy:

_*♦*_La liberación de la RPL está a punto de completarse;

_*♦*_1908 personas se rindieron en Azovstal;

_*♦*_En el contexto de la intención de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN, se formarán 12 unidades y subunidades militares en el distrito militar occidental para fines de año. Llamó a las solicitudes de los países para unirse a la OTAN una amenaza para Rusia;

_*♦*_Desde el comienzo de las hostilidades en Ucrania, más de 1 millón 377 mil personas han sido evacuadas a Rusia;

_*♦*_ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, la RPD y la RPL continúan expandiendo el control sobre los territorios de Donbass;

_*♦*_A corto plazo se espera la entrega de drones estratégicos a las tropas, dijo Shoigu.
2.0KviewsIrina, 13:42


----------



## Salamandra (20 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerre en Ukraine, en direct : cinq pays occidentaux soutiennent l’action judiciaire de l’Ukraine pour crimes de guerre
> 
> 
> Le parquet ukrainien a requis, jeudi, la prison à perpétuité, la peine maximale, contre le premier soldat russe jugé pour crime de guerre à Kiev. Vadim Chichimarine, un sous-officier de 21 ans, est accusé d’avoir abattu un civil à la fin du mois de février.
> ...



No. no. no sé porque no me deja acceder bien a la página pero las acusaciones vienen de:

Hombre que tergiversan porque para asegurar los cereales de los ucranianos más bien quieren sacar de Ucrania los cereales y disponer de ellos con lo que ni aseguramos los suficientes para ellos, para la siembra y dado el largo periodo de conservación tampoco les garantizamos el mejor precio cuando todos los prodectores con preoblemas varios como sequías los están reteniendo para su gente.

Ucrania sería uno de ellos por las dificultades de siembra por el conflicto. Los cereales no tiene ninguna prisa para


Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *Ucrania bloqueó barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa - Edición turca de Aydinlik*
> 
> _Como se supo a la publicación, Ucrania no permite que 21 barcos turcos abandonen el puerto y los utiliza como escudos humanos para crear un obstáculo a la ofensiva en Odessa._
> 
> ...



Cuestión de mucho calado a lo que entiendo, las protestas de Turquía se hubiesen tenido que oir hasta aquí, el silencio será cómplice porque su deterioro obligaría a un conflicto diplomático con Turquía, así que no es baladí.


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 May 2022)

⚡Se están creando varias calderas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass a la vez.

Según “Come and See”, el ejército ruso ha cambiado las tácticas de las operaciones militares en el Donbass. En lugar de tratar de crear un gran caldero para todo el grupo de 40.000 efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ahora las fuerzas enemigas son desmembradas, privadas de suministros y golpeadas en partes.

Entonces, la caldera más grande se está creando en Lisichansk; allí, la captura puede superar significativamente el récord de Azovstal. Cerca de 10.000 soldados ucranianos estarán rodeados. Si el caldero se lleva a cabo, no solo será una gran victoria militar, sino también moral.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Irina en Telegram

*Más sobre los ucranianos.*
_
Al comienzo de la operación especial, nuestro avión fue derribado por los ucros.
La tripulación se catapultó de manera segura, pero aterrizó detrás de las líneas enemigas y, además, también se dispersaron a bastante distancia unos de otros.
Hay enemigos por todas partes, no hay conexión, el apoyo aéreo definitivamente no volará aquí, pero los ucros, por el contrario, ya están llegando de todos lados. Por lo tanto, nuestros muchachos corrieron, se buscaron unos a otros y al final se fueron cada uno por su cuenta.

El navegador solo tenía una brújula antigua de los medios de navegación. Así que la siguió.

Huyó de la persecución a través de la nieve y los bosques, se escondió de las patrullas, cruzó los ríos que acababan de abrirse del hielo y siguió adelante. Al norte. Hacia los suyos.
Caminó durante mucho tiempo.
Estoy seguro que la historia de este heroico navegador quedará reflejada en el guión de la película o en el libro, porque tiene algo que contar y algo que mostrar. Pero ahora quería hablar no de este heroico navegador.
Sino sobre los ucranianos.
Cuando el piloto militar, después de cruzar el siguiente río, se encontraba completamente mal, entraba en la aldea ucraniana y llamaba a la primera casa a las afueras.

Y en todas partes lo alimentaron, lo secaron, le dieron un techo y le ayudaron.

Nadie le negó el techo. Nadie lo entregó a los ucros, nadie lo envenenó ni lo ofendió. Ni con palabras, ni con hechos. Ni un solo ucraniano.
Y de nuevo se iba hacia adelante.

Al tercer día en otro pueblo, también llamó a la puerta y la anfitriona le abrió. Vio a un piloto militar armado, sucio, mojado y congelado con un uniforme ruso, y tomándolo en brazos, lo arrastró a la cabaña sin hacer ninguna pregunta.
Inmediatamente se puso en contacto con su marido, que estaba recibiendo ayuda humanitaria de los militares rusos en un pueblo vecino. Bueno, de allí fue solo la cuestión de tiempo.
Después de pedirle al hombre que le pasara el teléfono al oficial militar ruso más cercano, el piloto militar describió el estado de cosas en dos frases, y quince minutos después, nuestros soldados corrieron al pueblo por el piloto militar.
Fueron los 15 minutos más largos de su vida.

Durante estos tres días, recorrió casi cien kilómetros a lo largo de la profunda retaguardia del enemigo.
Hijo de las estepas, lo consiguió.

Así que hay ucros y hay ucranianos.
No los confundamos.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. _


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

A esta hora bombardeos de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas sobre instalaciones militares en Kharkov, Odessa, Kiev y Dnipropetrovsk.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Añadir que a Ahmat Kadyrov lo liquidaron en un atentado (o "atentado") en 2004. Observad que el lema de los chechenos ahora es "Ahmat sila!" (Ahmat, fuerza!). Qué hay detrás de esto? Puede ser que resulte que al padre de Kadyrov se lo cargaran con la ayuda, mayor o menor, de los servicios secretos USA infiltrados en el Cáucaso norte, y que su hijo, ahora, esté "ajustando cuentas"? No lo afirmo, lo pregunto por si alguien que sepa más que yo puede confirmarlo o desmentirlo.



Tras el asesinato de su padre Putin fue muy habilidoso pues le invitó al Kremlin para darle su pésame en persona. En aquella reunión (de la cual aún recuerdo a un Kadyrov lloroso siendo consolado por Putin) surgió el germen de la política rusa hacia Chechenia de barra libre y autogobierno y la universidad de las fuerzas especiales en Chechenia entre otras. En la práctica unas fuerzas espartanas al servicio de Rusia.


----------



## computer_malfuction (20 May 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (20 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Ucrania. Noticias del otro lado.

@UcraniaOtro
·
53min

Hay rumores de que pueden estar planeando detonar explosivos dentro de los túneles de la planta si entran los militares rusos a limpiar la zona, vendiéndolo como una victoria final.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Sobre la situación de la iglesia en Ucrania.

Muchos medios rusos han publicado previamente noticias de que en el último Sínodo de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana (UOC) se tomó la decisión de convocar un Consejo en un futuro próximo. La razón es la operación militar especial en curso de Rusia y los problemas que causó.

La redacción sobre el “Sobor” fue lanzada originalmente por el canal de la diócesis de Odessa, que fue uno de los primeros en publicar la noticia, utilizando esta misma palabra, que fue citada por otros medios. Pero en la decisión misma del Sínodo no existe tal redacción: se usa la palabra "elección" o "asamblea". “En un futuro próximo, se organizará una reunión con la participación de obispos, sacerdotes y laicos para discutir los problemas de la vida de la iglesia que han surgido como resultado de la guerra y que nos preocupan a todos”, dice la decisión del Sínodo.

Por otra parte, se señaló que la discusión no debería dar lugar a nuevas divisiones. Cabe señalar que, quizás, la asamblea no tiene la condición de Consejo, no puede tomar decisiones sobre las relaciones entre la UOC y la ROC. Además, no puede considerar el tema de la autocefalia, es decir, la independencia total y la separación de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, que tanto las autoridades ucranianas como algunos obispos quieren.

Sin embargo, según la información disponible, la dirección de la UOC está bajo fuerte presión para declarar públicamente su salida de la jurisdicción de la República de China. Particularmente preocupante es la participación de algunos "laicos" en este encuentro. Ya a finales de abril, uno de los personajes más rusofóbicos de la dirección de Ucrania, el jefe del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional, Oleksiy Danilov, afirmó que por iniciativa de los laicos cesaría la actividad de la UOC.

Es muy posible hablar del escenario de Minsk de 1942, cuando la Iglesia bielorrusa, bajo la presión de los colaboradores y las autoridades de ocupación, celebró un Concilio y discutió la autocefalia. Adoptó el estatuto de la "Iglesia Nacional Ortodoxa Autocéfala de Bielorrusia". Dijo que la autocefalia "vendrá después de su reconocimiento por parte de todas las iglesias autocéfalas". Sin embargo, en 1943, gracias al Ejército Rojo, el tema de la Iglesia bielorrusa no preocupaba mucho a los alemanes. El tema de la autocefalia fue enterrado.

Al mismo tiempo, están recogiendo su posición escrita sobre las relaciones con la República de China de los abades y rectores de la UOC. Dado que la recopilación de "cartas" se lleva a cabo claramente con la participación de las autoridades ucranianas, una expresión abierta de apoyo a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa puede amenazar con consecuencias reales. Sin embargo, queremos señalar que hay quienes esto no detiene.

Al mismo tiempo, las señales de la metrópoli de Kiev no son nada optimistas. Teniendo en cuenta que desde los tiempos de la URSS, era costumbre de poner los funcionarios, y no particularmente creyentes, en las posiciones más altas de la iglesia, el escenario que la parte ucraniana así lo desea.


----------



## npintos (20 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> * Rusia cortará el gas a Finlandia mañana*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les empoderades que gobiernan ya les van a explicar que el gas ruso es hetero patriarcal y que no merece la pena calentarse con ese producto machista.


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:_ Con esas ideas de Zelensky la guerra va para largo (salvo que Occidente le obligue._

*Zelenskyy: la etapa final de la guerra es la más sangrienta, no puedo llamar a los ucranianos a volver del extranjero*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - JUEVES, 19 MAYO 2022, 21: 41

El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy señaló que la etapa final de la guerra es la más difícil y sangrienta, y aún no puede llamar a los ucranianos a regresar del extranjero.

Fuente: Zelenskyy durante un discurso ante estudiantes ucranianos el jueves.

Cita: *"La etapa final es la más difícil, la más sangrienta, realmente lo es. No podemos desentendernos y decir 'ya está, la guerra ha terminado'.* Les diré con franqueza que en Kiev, desde el final de la ocupación del óblast de Kiev, existe la sensación de que ya está, no hay guerra. Hasta el momento en que los misiles no vuelan".

Detalles: Al mismo tiempo, el presidente subrayó que la gente ve que el país está cobrando vida y prometió que "así será".

*"Hoy no puedo gritar 'volved a casa' a todos los que están en el extranjero, porque la guerra no ha terminado. Sigue siendo una decisión de cada persona"*, subrayó Zelenskyi.

Al mismo tiempo, aseguró que tras el fin de la guerra, Ucrania prestará mucha atención a la cuestión de la seguridad.

*"El país, y especialmente la infraestructura de seguridad, la construiremos al nivel de Israel y otros países líderes. En los países en los que la gente se da cuenta de que hay alguien que vive al lado y del que puede haber problemas en cualquier momento"*, dijo el presidente.

*"Reconstruiremos el país con las mejores tecnologías de seguridad"*, añadió.

Zelenskyy también anunció que, tras la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra, *"habrá un enfoque justo de los salarios en cualquier profesión".*

"Estoy seguro de que habrá una revisión general de los salarios justos", dijo.


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los chinos nos comen



Solo necesitan petroleo y se lo estamos dejando en bandeja


----------



## Armando la Gorda (20 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El otanico pro yankee Yago, cada vez hace mas el ridículo , no sé si le compensa lo que le paga el gordo Ferreras de la secta, al final va a quedar como un embustero. patológico.



Da vergüenza ajena. Dice que los ucros retrasan su contraofensiva al verano y que el ejercito español esta mejor preparado que el ruso.


----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



#EEUU afirma estar "preparado para disuadir y responder" a una posible agresión rusa a ambos países./cc


----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

. Putin: "Se ha desatado una guerra contra Rusia en el ciberespacio"


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

Turquia sigue presionando a Suecia.

*Suecia no coopera con Turquía en la lucha contra el terrorismo: Informe*
POR DAILY SABAH CON AA
ESTAMBUL 20 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 10:30 AM GMT+3

*Suecia opta por "proteger" a los terroristas con su enfoque, ya que ha rechazado o no ha respondido a las peticiones de Turquía para extraditar a miembros fugitivos de grupos terroristas, ha informado la Agencia Anadolu (AA).*

Según las fuentes, *Suecia rechazó la extradición y concedió la ciudadanía a Mehmet Sıraç Bilgin, Aysel Alhan, Aziz Turan, Ragıp Zarakolu y Halef Tak, todos ellos afiliados al grupo terrorista PKK.*

Las autoridades suecas tampoco respondieron a las solicitudes de extradición de miembros del Grupo Terrorista Gülenista (FETÖ), entre ellos Harun Tokak, un operativo de alto nivel y el llamado representante del grupo en Israel, así como Bülent Keneş, antiguo editor del periódico en lengua inglesa de FETÖ, Today's Zaman.

Del mismo modo, *Estocolmo no respondió cuando Turquía exigió la extradición de los miembros de FETÖ Levent Kenez y Yılmaz Ayten, a los que se concedió asilo en Suecia *tras vivir durante años en Afganistán.

En su campaña de terror de más de 40 años contra Turquía, el* PKK -que figura en la lista de organizaciones terroristas de Turquía, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea- ha sido responsable de la muerte de más de 40.000 personas, entre ellas mujeres, niños y bebés*. El YPG es la rama siria del PKK.

FETÖ y su líder Fetullah Gülen, radicado en Estados Unidos, orquestaron el golpe de Estado derrotado del 15 de julio de 2016 en Turquía, en el que murieron 251 personas y 2.734 resultaron heridas.

FETÖ también estuvo detrás de una larga campaña para derrocar al Estado mediante la infiltración en las instituciones turcas, especialmente en el ejército, la policía y el poder judicial.

El grupo terrorista PKK utiliza cohetes AT4, producidos por Suecia, país que ha solicitado el ingreso en la OTAN, en los ataques contra el ejército turco, informó también AA.

Según fuentes de seguridad, los cohetes han sido ampliamente utilizados por el PKK en sus numerosos ataques contra las fuerzas turcas, tanto dentro como fuera de las fronteras del país.

*Recientemente, las fuerzas turcas se incautaron de misiles AT4 en un escondite del PKK en el norte de Irak.*

Del mismo modo, hasta 17 misiles AT4 fueron encontrados por las fuerzas de seguridad en 2020 y 2021 en siete incidentes separados de varios lugares en la provincia sudoriental de Hakkari.

En el sureste de la provincia de Şırnak, las fuerzas de seguridad encontraron cinco misiles AT4 en cuatro ocasiones diferentes entre 2019 y 2021.

Mientras tanto, en diferentes partes del norte de Irak, incluyendo Hakurk, y Avashin-Basyan, se descubrieron 13 armas AT4 entre 2018 y 2021 en cuatro incidentes diferentes.

Este sistema de armas, que cuenta con una amplia familia de productos, es una de las armas antitanque ligeras más comunes en el mundo. El alcance efectivo de esta arma portátil de un solo disparo es de 200 a 1.000 metros (660 a 3.300 pies).

Fue diseñada para destruir o inutilizar vehículos blindados y fortificaciones.

Por otra parte, *el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores sueco rechazó el viernes la "desinformación" sobre Suecia y el PKK, después de que Turquía acusara al país nórdico de dar apoyo al grupo militante,* complicando la ampliación de la OTAN.

"Debido a la gran difusión de #desinformación sobre (Suecia) y el PKK, nos gustaría recordar que el gobierno (sueco) de Olof Palme fue el primero después (de Turquía) en incluir al PKK en la lista de organizaciones terroristas, ya en 1984", dijo la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores Ann Linde en Twitter.

"La UE siguió su ejemplo en 2002... Esta posición no ha cambiado", dijo.

Turquía, miembro de la OTAN desde hace mucho tiempo, ha puesto objeciones a las candidaturas de Finlandia y Suecia, criticando a estos países por tolerar e incluso apoyar a grupos terroristas, como el PKK y su filial siria.

*En los últimos cinco años, tanto Helsinki como Estocolmo no han accedido a las peticiones de Ankara de extradición de docenas de terroristas, incluidos miembros del PKK y de FETÖ.*

Altos representantes de Finlandia y Suecia visitarán Ankara en los próximos días para discutir sus procesos de adhesión.


----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Es que es imposible ser màs tarugos, imposible.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En 1944, hace 78 años, #Crimea se liberó por completo de la ocupación nazi. El Ejército Rojo derrotó a más de 450 000 soldados de la Wehrmacht durante la Ofensiva de Crimea. Como resultado, la URSS recuperó el acceso al Mar Negro al restaurar su base naval clave en la región: la ciudad de Sebastopol.



Y luego el hijo puta de Stalin echaría de Crimea destino Uzbekistán, a cientos de miles de rusos, griegos y demás.


----------



## Truki (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y luego el hijo puta de Stalin echaría de Crimea destino Uzbekistán, a cientos de miles de rusos, griegos y demás.



¿ Pero no eran tártaros los expulsados de Crimea ?


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

❗Finlandia recibió un mensaje de Gazprom sobre la terminación del suministro de gas desde la mañana del sábado 21 de mayo debido a la negativa a pagar el gas en rublos.

Reuters.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto sobre la concesión póstuma de la Orden del Valor al comandante del batallón "Esparta" de la RPD, Arsen Pavlov (Motorola), fallecido en 2016.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 May 2022)

Gazprom esta incumpliendo sus contratos de suministro de crudo. 

Sonara a gilipollez si la estrategia es perder la clientela occidental para siempre. Pero como la estrategia es mantener el negocio energetico sacando de la ecuacion a Ucrania, los incumplimientos de hoy acaban siendo las indemnizaciones de mañana. 

Que aprovechen en Holanda y vuelvan a calcular la multa a Gazprom y a Putin por el caso YUKOS.


----------



## crocodile (20 May 2022)

Centro administrativo de Lizovaya , región de Kharkov destruido


----------



## El Lonchafinista (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Písale, písale, Boris...



The prodigy MANDA


----------



## delhierro (20 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero cual es efecto de esas antenas? Volver loco al dron para que caiga al suelo como una piedra y se rompa?
> En el video se ve que el dron ukra está aparentemente intacto, como si la diferencia de ese apaño rusky fuese poder bajar al dron con suavidad y reutilizarlo.
> 
> Pregunto a los que saben.
> ...



Dependera del dron, hay muchos que tiene una función de aterrizaje si pierden señal. Esos si quedarian reutilizales, el resto sufrira desperfectos en función de la altura de vuelo y la zona de caida.

Realemente son las interferencias la clave para la denegación de vuelo de estos aparatos, para los comerciales no deberia ser dificil montar una en cualquier vehiculo. ¿ alcance ? 1 o 2 Km de radio no dederia ser complejo de hacer. Los militares ya son otra cosa.


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 May 2022)

¿Que tratado sobre suministro de gas con Gazprom ha incumplido "Occidente"?


----------



## chemarin (20 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064445
> 
> 
> ⚡Se están creando varias calderas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbass a la vez.
> ...



Sin entender ruso, por el color azul, los números, y las cabezas de cerdito, uno puede imaginarse de qué caldero se trata, y a quién van a cocer.


----------



## Martok (20 May 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Voy a poner mi opinión por aquí despues de mucho tiempo leyendo este hilo, independientemente de que uno este a favor de Rusia o de Ucrania se ha cometido un error mayúsculo por parte de Europa, todo empezando por el famosos Nord stream 2, EEUU estaba emperrado en no ponerlo en marcha simplemente para proteger sus millonarios intereses en el gas que pasa por Ucrania, los europeos les importamos una mierda y era una fuente estrategica de energia.
> 
> Luego viene la guerra, si tienes un socio comercial estratégico como Rusia, porque la energia y las materias primas son recursos estrategicos NO puedes ponerte en su contra sancionandole cuando entra en una guerra que seamos sinceros ni nos va ni nos viene. Simplemente mostrando nuestra disconformidad y poniendonos de perfil ya habria sido suficiente, que por otro lado y en silencio fueramos poco a poco preparandonos para una transición en la que comprar recursos energeticos a otras paises, pues vale, pero a ver donde les encuentras al precio y cantidad que pueden llegar desde Rusia. Nos estamos cavando nuestra propia tumba, Rusia sabe que no podemos renunciiar ya a sus recursos y para cuando podamos hacerlo ya tendrá listos los gasoductos a China e India y le importará una mierda lo que hagamos en Europa.
> 
> ...



Con solo decir que la solución que proponen es que corramos las cortinas para que no entre frio en las casas. Este es el nivel maribel


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para los "esjpertos" en tecnología militar :
> 
> ¿Qué se sabe de los rádares contrabatería?
> 
> ...



Los radares contrabatería detectan los proyectiles y calculan la posición de lanzamiento, hace muchos anos que existen, desde los años 70 al menos, anteriormente se usaban sensores acústicos (como unas grandes orejas) y sísmicos que permitían conocer una posición aproximada de las posiciones artilleras enemigas.

Funciona como dices pero no tienen porque estar al lado de las baterías propias, más bien es al contrario, no tiene sentido poner un radar contrabatería pegadito a tu artillería por razones obvias.

¿Pegas? Es un radar, por tanto es un sensor activo que puede ser detectado en el campo de batalla (ESM) y logicamente destruido.

Por supuesto que los Rusos disponen de radares de contrabatería, desde los años 70 incluso. Aquí tienes un artículo que habla de ellos.

https://en.topwar.ru/180040-ot-rysi-k-jastrebu-otechestvennye-rls-kontrbatarejnoj-borby.html

Y no se si algún veterano del hilo lo recordará pero en la ofensiva de Debaltsevo los milicianos de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk se incautaron de varios de ellos proporcionados por el tio SAM, en su caja sin abrir.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Serhiy Volynskiy "Volyn", comandante de una unidad de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU abandonó Azovstal y salió a rendirse









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 May 2022)

¿Que contrato han incumplido las empresas de gas finlandesas o bulgaras con la empresa de gas, Gazprom?

Que pais ha agredido a su vecino precipitando las sanciones internacionales? Bulgaria? Finlandia? 

No es tan dificil entender la accion-reaccion y separar lo legal de lo arbitrario. Moscu como Madrid pueden sancionar lo que quieran. Gazprom solo esta incumpliendo un contrato y cuando reanude el suministro tendra que indemnizar. No es tan dificil de entender. Ya ha ocurrido anteriormente solo que los progres de bruselas trabajaban para el Kremlim y Gazprom. Ahora va a ser mas gracioso justificar que Gazprom vuelva a follarse las leyes europeas y de competencia y que la UE aplauda como siempre ha hecho con los atropellos turcochinos.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Buena llegada al puesto de mando de las AFU en Lozova.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Grad ruso trabajando en las posiciones de las AFU. Izyum frente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pgas (20 May 2022)

*Los satélites militares que sobrevuelan Ucrania han comenzado a estrellarse*


*




*

20.05.2022 

Los sistemas comerciales siguen siendo el único canal de recepción de datos para el Pentágono y las AFU, pero es posible que pronto se "apaguen".

*Láseres de combate*

El 18 de mayo, Yury Borisov, viceprimer ministro del gobierno y supervisor de la industria de defensa rusa, anunció que el sistema láser de combate Peresvet ya ha sido suministrado a las tropas rusas en serie. Según el viceprimer ministro, el láser puede inutilizar satélites en órbitas de hasta 1.500 kilómetros de altura. Hasta ahora se creía que esta tecnología era imposible. Las dos superpotencias del mundo llevaron a cabo un gran número de experimentos en este ámbito.

Varios programas similares estuvieron activos en Estados Unidos durante algún tiempo. Uno de los más prometedores fue el trabajo de desarrollo experimental de un "láser volador" YAL-1 basado en un avión Boeing 747. Como resultado, se gastaron 12.000 millones de dólares en el programa de armas de alta energía para la interceptación de ojivas de misiles balísticos, y los trabajos terminaron de forma inconclusa.

La Unión Soviética siguió un camino diferente. Pocos lo saben, pero fue la maqueta del sistema láser de combate Skif-DM, o Izdeliye 17F19DM, más conocido como Polus, el primer pasajero del cohete superpesado Energia en 1987. Al igual que las armas antisatélite modernas, su principio se basaba en golpear los elementos ópticos de los satélites enemigos: visores y lentes. El segundo proyecto, más barato y sencillo en este sentido, es el láser químico A-60 basado en el avión de transporte Il-76.

*El láser "Peresvet" y el láser secreto "Zadira"*

Los trabajos del sistema láser de combate Peresvet fueron anunciados por primera vez por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. No se ha revelado la composición exacta de los equipos del complejo, pero se sabe que el Peresvet es un láser de alta energía en versión móvil: varias secciones contienen un generador y un sistema de mantenimiento de preparación para el combate, un transmisor y un sistema de vigilancia. Según algunos informes, el complejo es eficaz contra todos los equipos de vigilancia, incluidos los vehículos aéreos no tripulados RQ-4 Global Hawk, así como la mayoría de las naves espaciales del sistema de vigilancia IMINT estadounidense. Al parecer, también es utilizado ocasionalmente por entidades comerciales. El ejemplo más conocido es MAXAR, que proporciona inteligencia de alta resolución al ejército estadounidense. Los otros dos participantes en el programa son menos conocidos, pero Planet Labs y SkyBox son los más avanzados tecnológicamente.

Ya en 2014, Skybox fue capaz de lograr un rendimiento extraordinario utilizando sofisticados circuitos ópticos, sensores ultrasensibles y procesamiento de software. Desde una altura de 600 km, sus instrumentos pueden captar la superficie del planeta con alrededor de 1 metro de detalle, y no se trata sólo de fotos, sino también de vídeo. El proyecto fue tan impresionante que toda la empresa fue comprada por el gigante informático Google y los satélites constituyen la base del sistema de vigilancia Terra Bella. Otra empresa, Planet Labs, recibió su primera "subvención de espionaje" allá por 2016, y desde entonces son entidades comerciales las que espían los objetivos más importantes de los potenciales adversarios, incluida Rusia.

Las capacidades del láser Peresvet están diseñadas precisamente para estos medios de reconocimiento. El principio de funcionamiento del arma no se ha revelado, pero se sabe que los anteriores complejos diseñados en la URSS y en Rusia podían funcionar en varios modos. Los dos más importantes eran el modo de "impacto local" para un vehículo específico que sobrevolaba una zona restringida y el modo de "destrucción total", cuando se establecía una llamada cortina láser sobre una zona determinada (un cuadrado de varios cientos de kilómetros).

*Imágenes por satélite de Ucrania y la "Operación Z"*

No hay datos detallados sobre el despliegue de combate de los complejos Peresvet durante una operación militar especial en Ucrania, pero a principios de marzo la publicación Wired informó de que los satélites estadounidenses "tienen dificultades" de funcionamiento cuando sobrevuelan las regiones fronterizas de Rusia y Ucrania. Según Wired, la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa de Estados Unidos no pudo obtener ninguna imagen del terreno deseado antes del inicio de las hostilidades, y las unidades de avanzada de las tropas rusas en territorio ucraniano fueron vistas desde el espacio sólo horas después del inicio de la "Operación Z". Ni los analistas civiles ni los funcionarios del Pentágono especificaron por qué ocurrió esto.

Y el 28 de febrero, cuatro días después del inicio de la USO en Ucrania, los satélites de Google "se cayeron". La compañía tuvo incluso que emitir un comunicado informando a los usuarios de la "desconexión temporal" de las actualizaciones de imágenes en zonas de concentración y movimiento de tropas rusas. En total, según el profesor de la Universidad de Texas Todd Humphreys, se han desplegado sobre Ucrania al menos 50 satélites diferentes de imágenes de radar de apertura sintética (SAR), de inteligencia óptico-electrónica y radiotécnica desde que el ejército ruso comenzó la defensa aérea.

Curiosamente, no sólo las tropas de guerra electrónica y las unidades de defensa aérea, sino también los láseres de combate Zadira participan activamente en la vigilancia de instalaciones como el láser de Peresvet. Este complejo se desarrolló en el Centro Nuclear Federal Ruso (RFNC-VNIIEF) de Sarov. No se ha revelado la potencia del arma, pero, según algunos informes, unos pocos segundos de radiación son suficientes para "cortar" un pequeño dron de reconocimiento en dos partes.

*Starlink en Ucrania*

Según algunos informes, los militares estadounidenses y ucranianos tienen varios problemas graves a la vez.

En primer lugar, una parte importante del equipo de satélites de reconocimiento de imágenes de Estados Unidos "funcionó mal" durante los primeros días de la operación especial en Ucrania. Los Estados Unidos no revelan las razones por las que esto ocurrió, ni Rusia se pronuncia sobre la aplicación de combate de los láseres Peresvet, que pueden quemar la potente óptica de los satélites en órbitas de hasta 1.500 kilómetros de altura.

En segundo lugar, la transferencia de datos desde los satélites WorldView-2 de la empresa Maxar Technologies hasta las estaciones ucranianas fue difícil, ya que estas últimas no estaban diseñadas para un volumen de información semejante. La sobrecarga de datos hizo que una parte importante de los satélites de telecomunicaciones quedaran fuera de servicio. Su funcionalidad no puede ser restaurada por el momento, por lo que las naves espaciales simplemente se quedan en órbita como si fueran basura.

Por esta razón, Elon Musk fue traído urgentemente al ruedo. Los satélites de comunicaciones Starlink, probados previamente en ejercicios militares del Ejército y el Mando Estratégico de Estados Unidos, demostraron ser el canal más conveniente para la transmisión de datos. Si no fuera por la red de transmisión de datos desplegada en órbita por SpaceX, las AFU se habrían visto privadas de toda la información de inteligencia, tanto la propia como la que le transmitía la inteligencia estadounidense.

*Sergey Andreev*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Jajaja_ *Que analisis mas estupido....!!* Decir que: _"las tropas rusas andan usando chips de lavadoras en el campo de batalla..."_ con eso ya está dicho todo... limpiate las comisuras de los labios... jaja *que analisis mas imbecil...!!!*



Por lo menos los rusos tienen chips de lavadora, algo es algo. Los panchitos vais en taparrabos oliendo a mierda.


----------



## pirivi-parava (20 May 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Voy a poner mi opinión por aquí despues de mucho tiempo leyendo este hilo, independientemente de que uno este a favor de Rusia o de Ucrania se ha cometido un error mayúsculo por parte de Europa, todo empezando por el famosos Nord stream 2, EEUU estaba emperrado en no ponerlo en marcha simplemente para proteger sus millonarios intereses en el gas que pasa por Ucrania, los europeos les importamos una mierda y era una fuente estrategica de energia.
> 
> Luego viene la guerra, si tienes un socio comercial estratégico como Rusia, porque la energia y las materias primas son recursos estrategicos NO puedes ponerte en su contra sancionandole cuando entra en una guerra que seamos sinceros ni nos va ni nos viene. Simplemente mostrando nuestra disconformidad y poniendonos de perfil ya habria sido suficiente, que por otro lado y en silencio fueramos poco a poco preparandonos para una transición en la que comprar recursos energeticos a otras paises, pues vale, pero a ver donde les encuentras al precio y cantidad que pueden llegar desde Rusia. Nos estamos cavando nuestra propia tumba, Rusia sabe que no podemos renunciiar ya a sus recursos y para cuando podamos hacerlo ya tendrá listos los gasoductos a China e India y le importará una mierda lo que hagamos en Europa.
> 
> ...



Aaaaaamén


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En la segunda guerra mundial y hasta el final de la misma los alemanes mantuvieron tropas cercadas en los países bálticos, no recuerdo en que peninsula, unos 300.000 soldados y ni siquiera hicieron el intento de evacuarlas como hicieron los ingleses en Dunkerque .. Directamente fue una perdida incluso mayor que la de Stalingrado, porque las bajas rusas durante la batalla de Stalingrado fueron enormes también pero aquí directamente se perdieron en nada.



Curlandia (estados balticos)


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

"Sí, trabajamos a partir de una plantilla. ¿Y qué vas a hacer con nosotros?" 

De hecho, todo es tan torpe y primitivo que resulta hasta risible. No soy en absoluto fan de Musk, pero es bastante obvio que si nos estaba contando lo buen presidente que es Biden y lo contento que está con el Green Deal, hay un 99% de posibilidades de que ninguna historia de "acoso" estuviera siquiera cerca.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Una vez que Musk dijo que ya no apoyaba al Partido Demócrata, desilusionado con él, sus métodos, su manipulación de la opinión pública y otras obscenidades, fue desairado:​​Business Insider, 19 de mayo​​"Una empleada de SpaceX afirma que Elon Musk se desnudó delante de ella y le ofreció sexo, luego la empresa le pagó 250.000 dólares para que guardara silencio".​​Clásico​​







Русская армия ZOV


Военно - политический вестник. Обратная связь: @RusArmAdmin Рекламу продаём, дорого. Берем не всех. Вырученные средства идут на гуманитарную помощь жителям Донбасса.




t.me



​​


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Truki dijo:


> ¿ Pero no eran tártaros los expulsados de Crimea ?



No solo. 
Tártaros, judíos, griegos y otros rusos fueron expulsados.


----------



## otroyomismo (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064436
> 
> TODA AYUDA PARA RUSIA
> 
> Hecho interesante. La asistencia británica de préstamo y arrendamiento a la URSS se marcó con la letra V.




Los brits tambien les enviaron mierdas acorazadas: Valentines y alguna cosa mas


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Un nuevo tema de los sótanos de Azovstal (aunque...)

Cabe destacar que ayer mismo los medios de comunicación estadounidenses comenzaron a escribir sobre las "rendiciones" y la necesidad de respetar los derechos de los prisioneros de guerra.
Lo que deja entrever que no hay intercambio de sanos a la vista. A juzgar por el énfasis en el posible intercambio de los heridos, parece que pueden continuar las negociaciones sobre este tema.

En cuanto al intercambio/traslado de cadáveres, aquí no hay ningún problema en particular: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han ofrecido repetidamente a las AFU llevarse sus cadáveres en varias direcciones, y las AFU casi siempre se niegan. Si llevan los cadáveres a territorio ucraniano y los entierran ellos mismos, no veo un gran problema.

Y, por supuesto, observamos la frase "recibió una orden de dejar de resistirse".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El brigadista de Azov Prokopenko desde un lugar oscuro (lo más probable es que haya escapado de la planta al principio) grabó un video donde dice que "los heridos fueron evacuados" Ni una palabra sobre los no heridos​​La realidad paralela de estos payasos se sale de lo normal. Entonces, ¿qué son las multitudes que en el vídeo deambulan abatidas hacia el cautiverio? ¿Una producción?​​







МИГ


Прогресс, справедливость, созидание! Обратная связь: @MiG_2connect_bot Резерв: https://t.me/Generalnote Резерв в ВК: https://vk.com/mig2050




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## dabuti (20 May 2022)

Aunque UCRANIA está ganando la guerra es hora de firmar la PAZ.

Palmero OTÁNico de GEORGETOWN y sus CHORRADAS.











"Putin y Zelenski están en condiciones de convencer a sus pueblos de que es hora de la paz"


Ucrania haría bien en negociar “más pronto que tarde” un alto el fuego con Rusia, “embolarse” lo ganado hasta la fecha y no dejarse llevar por la idea de que




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

Petroleo Ruso.

*Grecia se convierte en un nuevo centro de exportación de fuel ruso entre barcos*
POR REUTERS
LONDRES - ATENAS 20 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 10:41 AM GMT+3

A medida que las sanciones impuestas a Moscú impulsan a los comerciantes a encontrar nuevas formas de exportar petróleo ruso a través de los cargamentos de barco a barco (STS), las llegadas de fuel-oil a las costas de Grecia se dispararon a niveles récord en abril, según los datos y las fuentes.

El comercio de crudo y productos petrolíferos rusos sigue siendo legal por ahora, ya que la Unión Europea aún no ha llegado a un acuerdo total sobre el embargo propuesto, pero las sanciones bancarias y financieras impuestas a Rusia tras su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero han hecho que sea cada vez más difícil hacerlo.

*En abril, los envíos de fueloil ruso con destino a Grecia alcanzaron casi 0,9 millones de toneladas, aproximadamente el doble que en marzo, y podrían alcanzar nuevos récords en mayo, según datos de Refinitiv Eikon.*

La mayor parte se envió desde puertos rusos al puerto griego de Kalamata, según los datos.

El Ministerio de Energía griego declinó hacer comentarios sobre lo que, según dijo, era un negocio de empresas privadas.

*Los comerciantes afirmaron que el fuel-oil -un subproducto del refinado del crudo en productos más ligeros y limpios, como los carburantes para automóviles- se almacena y se mezcla en alta mar a bordo de buques cisterna y se carga mediante transferencia de barco a barco para su reexportación.*

Aunque no es raro que el fuel se cargue en alta mar en Grecia para ser exportado a otros destinos, el nivel de actividad fue muy alto en comparación con los niveles normales de abril, dijo una fuente de la industria.

El petrolero Evridiki, con capacidad para cargar 130.000 toneladas, cargó un cargamento de fuel ruso a mediados de abril frente a Kalamata, según dos fuentes del sector.

El petrolero se dirigió entonces al centro petrolero de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Fjairah, según datos de Refinitiv. *Rusia ha incrementado las exportaciones de combustible a este centro, con unas llegadas que ascenderán a unos 2,5 millones de barriles, según datos de la empresa de análisis petrolero Vortexa.*

Otro petrolero, el Okeanos, con la misma capacidad, cargó fueloil a través de STS frente a Kalamata a principios de este mes y se dirige actualmente a la India, según los datos.

El Kriti King, que cargó 130.000 toneladas de fuel frente a las costas de Kalamata a principios de mayo, se dirige actualmente a China, según los datos de Refinitiv.

Fuentes navieras dijeron a Reuters que *los vendedores de petróleo rusos han restablecido las operaciones de STS en Rotterdam y cerca de la ciudad española de Ceuta, *después de que las sanciones de la UE y las protestas de los activistas hicieran descarrilar dichas operaciones en Dinamarca.

Moscú califica su invasión de Ucrania de "operación militar especial" para librar al país de fascistas, una afirmación que Kiev y sus aliados dicen que es un pretexto sin fundamento para una guerra no provocada.

El fueloil se utiliza como combustible para el transporte marítimo, en la generación de energía o como materia prima para algunas unidades de refinado que lo transforman en otros combustibles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para los "esjpertos" en tecnología militar :
> 
> ¿Qué se sabe de los rádares contrabatería?
> 
> ...



Si, ya lo creo que tienen pegas.

Son unos trastos cojonudos que en cuanto los pones en marcha detectan cuanto tiempo tienes para salir corriendo del radar de los huevos.

Son putos imanes para la contrabatería.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>





espera un momento… Con el follón que hay con los fertilizantes desde hace bastantes meses,
¿Habíamos sancionado las exportaciones de fertilizantes bielorrusos? 
¿Les ofrecemos seis meses de exención de sanciones si dejan pasar el grano que necesitamos?
¿Estamos de coña o qué?


----------



## waukegan (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A Turquía se le va a cumplir un deseo, ¿Cuál será?



¿kurdos o armenios?


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Informan sobre la llegada a la posición de defensa aérea de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en la región de Odessa.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Posiciones de las AFU cerca de Avdiivka desde un dron

Todas estas trincheras son literalmente la punta del iceberg, ni siquiera muy impresionantes en la superficie. Todo lo más importante está bajo tierra. Metros de hormigón armado y todo un sistema de comunicaciones subterráneas. 









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Gazprom esta incumpliendo sus contratos de suministro de crudo.
> 
> Sonara a gilipollez si la estrategia es perder la clientela occidental para siempre. Pero como la estrategia es mantener el negocio energetico sacando de la ecuacion a Ucrania, los incumplimientos de hoy acaban siendo las indemnizaciones de mañana.
> 
> Que aprovechen en Holanda y vuelvan a calcular la multa a Gazprom y a Putin por el caso YUKOS.



Suena a gilipollez sí.
Tu comentario digo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> 2/2




Verdaderamente curiosa e interesante la composición de esa batería Buk, se usan misiles del Buk M2 y del Buk M3, la versión más nueva con mayor alcance.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Que contrato han incumplido las empresas de gas finlandesas o bulgaras con la empresa de gas, Gazprom?
> 
> Que pais ha agredido a su vecino precipitando las sanciones internacionales? Bulgaria? Finlandia?
> 
> No es tan dificil entender la accion-reaccion y separar lo legal de lo arbitrario. Moscu como Madrid pueden sancionar lo que quieran. Gazprom solo esta incumpliendo un contrato y cuando reanude el suministro tendra que indemnizar. No es tan dificil de entender. Ya ha ocurrido anteriormente solo que los progres de bruselas trabajaban para el Kremlim y Gazprom. Ahora va a ser mas gracioso justificar que Gazprom vuelva a follarse las leyes europeas y de competencia y que la UE aplauda como siempre ha hecho con los atropellos turcochinos.



Uyyyyy aquí huele a otanista con el ass on fire!!!!
     

Así que Alemania expropia GAZPROM en su país, pero NO PASA NAAAAAAAA, que son occidentales 
Parguela, tus discursos huecos nos comen los huevos por delante y por detrás


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Los cajeros automáticos de la DNR y la LNR ya pueden retirar dinero de las tarjetas bancarias rusas

¡Buenas noticias para los residentes de las repúblicas del Donbás! Ahora se puede retirar dinero en efectivo de las tarjetas emitidas por los bancos rusos, a excepción de las tarjetas de los sistemas de pago Visa y Mastercard. El nuevo servicio lo presta el Banco Internacional de Pagos.

Los lugareños escriben que ya han probado a retirar dinero de una tarjeta Mir, y que ha funcionado.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Que tratado sobre suministro de gas con Gazprom ha incumplido "Occidente"?




Los cortes de gas a Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia se producen a fecha de vencimiento, según tengo entendido.
Simplemente no se renuevan porque una parte no acepta alguna condición de la contraparte. 


Si me equivoco, se agradece fuente que diga claramente que Gazprom incumple sus contratos de suministro de gas a X país europeo.

Por poner un ejemplo que conozco bien, todos esos días, en los últimos meses, en que el Yamal estaba en inverso, no era porque Gazprom no enviara el gas comprometido, sino porque no había demanda de los clientes (y los daneses estaban revendiendo el gas, jugando con los futuros y ganando un buen dinerito).


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Los payasos de Zelensky han reducido la población del país en otros 10 millones con un toque ligero. Pronto no quedarán ni los ciudadanos suficientes.

El proyecto de ley ha sido presentado a la Rada Suprema. La ciudadanía será revocada:

- Todos los que salieron de Ucrania hacia Rusia tras el inicio de las hostilidades y no han regresado en 30 días.

- Personal militar que abandonó el país tras el inicio de las hostilidades sin una razón válida y no regresó en un plazo de 30 días.

- Los autores del proyecto de ley también proponen prohibir que los reclutas cambien su lugar de residencia sin una notificación por escrito después de recibir una citación.

Tales son las dificultades de la movilización en un "país europeo libre"...









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> espera un momento… Con el follón que hay con los fertilizantes desde hace bastantes meses,
> ¿Habíamos sancionado las exportaciones de fertilizantes bielorrusos?
> ¿Les ofrecemos seis meses de exención de sanciones si dejan pasar el grano que necesitamos?
> ¿Estamos de coña o qué?



Yo solo espero que el pichadura bieloruso los ponga a bailar la polca en la plaza roja.

Y que pongan sentimiento.

Últimamente Occidente deja mucho que desear.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

Se habla de rendiciones masivas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> ¿kurdos o armenios?




O quizás jurisdicción en el mar, recordemos los piques que tienen con los griegos para trincar gas. Hay varias bazas que jugar.


----------



## Azrael_II (20 May 2022)

1. Alguna novedad en las últimas 24 h?

2. Por qué no inventan un sistema (por ejemplo poner una varilla de metal en la punta de 1 m y que se accione cuando golpee el suelo) para que las bombas detonen a ras de suelo? Esta bien como son ahora para penetrar en edificios, pero en casetas o campo, que la bomba se hunda 1 metro y reviente hace perder muchísimo poder a la explosión ya que la mayor parte de la onda y metralla al tener forma de "medusa" se la come el suelo y levanta kilos de tierra ... Si revienta a 50cm , los alrededores se comen la explosión


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

Las palabras de Erdogan.

*Erdoğan hablará con Finlandia y los aliados de la OTAN para abordar las preocupaciones de Turquía
POR DAILY SABAH*
ESTAMBUL 20 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 2:20 PM GMT+3

El presidente Recep Tayyip Erdoğan declaró el viernes que está llevando a cabo una "diplomacia telefónica" con sus homólogos extranjeros sobre las candidaturas de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.

Reiteró que *Turquía se mantiene firme en que no aprobará la candidatura de países acusados por Ankara de apoyar a "organizaciones terroristas."*

Erdoğan ha puesto un obstáculo a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la alianza. Acusa a Estocolmo, y en menor medida a Helsinki, de apoyar al PKK y a otros grupos que Ankara considera terroristas y una amenaza para la seguridad nacional.

Turquía, que tiene el segundo ejército más grande de la OTAN, *también acusa a los dos países nórdicos de imponer restricciones a las exportaciones de equipos de la industria de defensa a Turquía y de no extraditar a los sospechosos buscados por las autoridades turcas.*

Erdoğan dijo a los periodistas en Estambul que el viernes habló con el primer ministro holandés, Mark Rutte, y que el sábado mantendría nuevas conversaciones con los dirigentes británicos y finlandeses.

*"Ellos (los terroristas) están haciendo todo tipo de marchas en Finlandia, en Suecia, especialmente en Alemania. Cuando decimos que se extradite a estos terroristas, no lo hacen",* dijo también.

Suecia y Finlandia solicitaron formalmente su ingreso en la alianza militar esta semana. Los 30 miembros de la OTAN tienen que aprobar la entrada de nuevos miembros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> O quizás jurisdicción en el mar, recordemos los piques que tienen con los griegos para trincar gas. Hay varias bazas que jugar.



No, hay están los israelies metidos, dudo mucho que erdo se venda tan barato.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

China esquiva la ayuda económica y militar a Rusia


Hace tiempo que la guerra en Ucrania pasó a ser un tema intrascendente dentro de China. No fluye en las conversaciones a pie de calle. En Weibo, el hermano chino de Twitter, los...




www.elmundo.es




*China esquiva la ayuda económica y militar a Rusia*

LUCAS DE LA CAL
Corresponsal
@LucasdelaCal
Pekín
Actualizado Viernes, 20 mayo 2022 - 01:32
Xi Jinping mantiene su postura ambigua, aunque respalda la propaganda del Kremlin



Un hombre lee con lupa su móvil, en Pekín.WANG ZHAOAFP

Hace tiempo que la guerra en Ucrania pasó a ser un tema intrascendente dentro de *China*. No fluye en las conversaciones a pie de calle. En Weibo, el hermano chino de Twitter, los hashtags que hacen referencia a la situación en Europa del Este apenas...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1. Alguna novedad en las últimas 24 h?
> 
> 2. Por qué no inventan un sistema (por ejemplo poner una varilla de metal en la punta de 1 m y que se accione cuando golpee el suelo) para que las bombas detonen a ras de suelo? Esta bien como son ahora para penetrar en edificios, pero en casetas o campo, que la bomba se hunda 1 metro y reviente hace perder muchísimo poder a la explosión ya que la mayor parte de la onda y metralla al tener forma de "medusa" se la come el suelo y levanta kilos de tierra ... Si revienta a 50cm , los alrededores se comen la explosión



Requiere un trabajo inmenso de ingenieros y medios industriales.

Mira que seguro que se ha pensado pero luego miraron la factura y a correr que se hace tarde.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Las palabras de Erdogan.
> 
> *Erdoğan hablará con Finlandia y los aliados de la OTAN para abordar las preocupaciones de Turquía
> POR DAILY SABAH*
> ...



Este es un máquina, "Payo, que hay de lo mío" nivel DIOS.


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

Todos a dar pedales chavales!!!!
Con 40 a la sombra en verano, o a -5 grados

La UE quiere incentivar la adquisición de bicicletas para ahorrar energía


Europa está peor de lo que pensaba.
Se viene una catástrofe que será recordada durante décadas.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (20 May 2022)

Asi de claro, los chechenos han demostrado que sus tácticas de guerra conquistan ciudades fortificadas. Los americanos y sus bufonadas de patadon en la puerta, manitas en la espalda del compañero y go go no han demostrado aún nada. Estaria por ver que hacen los marines en un escenario como el de Ucrania.


----------



## ccartech (20 May 2022)

Masacre en Bucha: una investigación del New York Times documentó un brutal crimen de guerra de las tropas de Putin


Testimonios y videos detallan cómo paracaidistas rusos ejecutaron al menos a ocho hombres ucranianos en un suburbio de Kiev el 4 de marzo. Un fusilado que sobrevivió contó cómo fue la matanza. IMÁGENES SENSIBLES




www.infobae.com


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

"Somos como una herramienta que se utiliza esencialmente" - Entrevista exclusiva de Readovka con un prisionero de guerra de Azov que se rindió en Azovstal

El corresponsal especial de Readovka, Kirill Imashev, visitó el hospital de Donetsk, que alberga a los prisioneros de guerra gravemente heridos que se entregaron a Azovstal, y habló con el prisionero de guerra de Azov, Aleksandr Sharko.

"Somos como una herramienta que se utiliza esencialmente", dijo el hombre de Azov, añadiendo que "no era consciente personalmente" del bombardeo de zonas pacíficas de la LNRD y que "no estaba presente" cuando ocurrió.

Al entregarse, dijo Sharko, "esperaba un trato normal, pero obtuvo incluso más de lo que esperaba". También admitió que "sólo quiere ver a sus padres".

Tras la comunicación con el hombre de Azov quedó claro que los combatientes del notorio regimiento nacionalista no son ni mucho menos "guerreros formidables", sino jóvenes corrientes con opiniones radicales que, tras haber visto la guerra de verdad, han hecho un desastre, han perdido el valor y simplemente quieren volver a casa. Pero todo lo que se haga tendrá que ser contabilizado.





Por alguna razón no le creo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me













Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los cortes de gas a Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia se producen a fecha de vencimiento, según tengo entendido.
> Simplemente no se renuevan porque una parte no acepta alguna condición de la contraparte.
> 
> 
> ...



*Fuente turca. Solo Dragui cree que incumple.*

Rusia detendrá los flujos de gas a *Finlandia*, según ha anunciado este viernes su compañía energética estatal, en una medida que se produce después de que el país nórdico solicitara esta semana su ingreso en la OTAN y r*echazara la exigencia del presidente Vladimir Putin de pagar en rublos.*

La interrupción marca la última escalada sobre la energía europea en medio de la guerra en Ucrania y Finlandia es el último país que se ha quedado sin un suministro de energía que se utiliza para generar electricidad y alimentar la industria tras rechazar el decreto de Rusia.

Polonia y Bulgaria se quedaron sin suministro a finales del mes pasado, pero se habían preparado para la pérdida de gas o se están abasteciendo de otros países.

Putin ha declarado que los "compradores extranjeros no amistosos" abran dos cuentas en el banco estatal Gazprombank, una para pagar en euros y dólares, como se especifica en los contratos, y otra en rublos. La empresa energética italiana Eni dijo esta semana que estaba "iniciando los trámites" para abrir una cuenta en euros y otra en rublos.

*La Comisión Europea, brazo ejecutivo de la Unión Europea, ha dicho que los países que realizan un pago en la moneda que figura en sus contratos y señalan formalmente que el proceso de pago ha concluido es aceptable en virtud de las sanciones de la UE. *Pero dice que abrir una segunda cuenta en rublos las infringiría.

Eso ha dejado a los países en apuros para decidir qué hacer a continuación. *Finlandia rechazó el nuevo sistema de pago, y la empresa energética Gasum dijo que su suministro se interrumpiría el sábado.*

Su director general, Mika Wiljanen, calificó el corte de "muy lamentable".

Pero "siempre que no haya interrupciones en la red de transporte de gas, podremos suministrar gas a todos nuestros clientes en los próximos meses", dijo Wiljanen.

El gas natural representó sólo el 6% del consumo total de energía de Finlandia en 2020, según la cadena finlandesa YLE. Casi todo se importa de Rusia. Eso palidece en comparación con grandes clientes como Italia y Alemania, que obtienen el 40% y el 35% de su gas de Rusia, respectivamente.

Según Gasum,* el gigante energético estatal ruso Gazprom dijo en abril que los futuros pagos del contrato de suministro se harían en rublos en lugar de en euros.*

Esto se produce después de que Finlandia, junto con Suecia, solicitara su ingreso en la organización militar de la OTAN, marcando una de las mayores ramificaciones geopolíticas de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania que podría reescribir el mapa de seguridad de Europa.

Mientras tanto, l*a empresa italiana Eni dijo el martes que se estaba moviendo para seguir el decreto de Putin* "en vista del inminente pago que debe hacerse en los próximos días", pero no estaba de acuerdo con los cambios.

El primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi, ha dicho que cree que es una violación del contrato* y ha pedido a la Comisión Europea que se pronuncie para que las empresas sepan si el cumplimiento viola las sanciones.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

"Flor de Popasna": las fuerzas rusas avanzan en dirección norte y oeste

Las fuerzas aliadas están aprovechando su éxito en torno a Popasna mientras continúan su ofensiva en varias direcciones. Simultáneamente con el despeje de la aldea de Vladimirovka, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rodearon Stryapovka y se desplazaron hacia el norte sin entrar en la propia aldea, que actualmente está bajo el control de las AFU. Los preparativos están en marcha para avanzar hacia el Pilipchatino.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## LIRDISM (20 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El otanico pro yankee Yago, cada vez hace mas el ridículo , no sé si le compensa lo que le paga el gordo Ferreras de la secta, al final va a quedar como un embustero. patológico.



Creo que es porque si apoyan a Rusia o hacen comentarios favorables a Rusia, youtube los desmonetizan. Lo contara Lorenzo Ramírez el del programa de Cesar Vidal


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Los Ucranios siguen matando rusos, un día sí y otro también, con armas entregadas por los británicos a tal efecto.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Putin firmó un decreto por el que se concedía a título póstumo a uno de los héroes de Donbás, Arsen Sergeyevich Pavlov - Motorola (fallecido en 2016), comandante del "Batallón Esparta", la Orden del Valor.



Hace años que se tenía que haber hecho. Bien.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

El ataque aéreo en la región de Odessa continúa durante una segunda hora

En varias partes de Odessa se escuchan potentes explosiones.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Azrael_II (20 May 2022)

Yo si fuera Rusia haría que algún conocido del batallón Azov grabara un video en donde dijera:

"Putos rusos no me han quitado el móvil, gloria a Ucrania, puto Putin y soldados hermano!! El gobierno (de Zelenski) no nos trato bien, no nos ayudó y dio armas y no pudimos hacer otra cosa más que rendirnos. El pueblo ruso no es como el ejército o Putin, aquí estamos bien nos ayudan y curan.. somos más útiles aquí que muertos"

Así otros se rendirán con este fake


----------



## ZARGON (20 May 2022)




----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Creo que nunca he hablado del hundimiento del dólar como un evento de un solo día. El dólar, y todas las otras monedas fiat, llevan hundiéndose desde su misma creación.
> 
> Aunque para los que defendéis que el dólar es una gran moneda, la pérdida del 98% de la capacidad de compra sea sólo un pequeño inconveniente...



O eres tonto o te lo haces. Un ejemplo entre un millón. Ahora con una cantidad de dólares que está al alcance del que tenga un trabajo a tiempo parcial, compras más potencia computacional de la que había en todo el planeta en el año 73, el año en que según vosotros empezó el derrumbe definitivo del dólar porque abandonaron el oro. O sea fíjate hasta que punto ahora el dólar te permite comprar más que antes. Te podría poner infínitos ejemplos como que un avión de guerra de ahora hace lo que en el 73 no podrías hacer ni juntando cientos de aviones.

Pero es que creo que eres tonto perdido y que la evidencia te da igual. Que tonto eres gilipollas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ...
> 
> Según Gasum,* el gigante energético estatal ruso Gazprom dijo en abril que los futuros pagos del contrato de suministro se harían en rublos en lugar de en euros.*



Ahí está la copla, “futuros pagos”, se entiende que a la hora de renegociar las prórrogas.
Me suena haber leído que un buen mogollón de contratos europeos vencen a lo largo de mayo.

Europa lleva siendo ambigua en su relación con Gazprom desde finales del año pasado, pero yo que he andado bastante atento al tema afirmo que nunca me he encontrado noticia alguna de denuncia a la empresa Gazprom por incumplimiento, solamente declaraciones vacías y no vinculantes como la de Mario Draghi.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Con ese comentario dejas a las claras que eres un IGNORANTE semianalfabeto, no creo que estés tonto del todo, porque te cagarias encima y no sabrías postear, ese es el nivel



Obviamente no sé cual es tu argumento, pero si es el mismo que el de kikepm te contesto lo mismo que le he puesto a él:

O eres tonto o te lo haces. Un ejemplo entre un millón. Ahora con una cantidad de dólares que está al alcance del que tenga un trabajo a tiempo parcial, compras más potencia computacional de la que había en todo el planeta en el año 73, el año en que según vosotros empezó el derrumbe definitivo del dólar porque abandonaron el oro. O sea fíjate hasta que punto ahora el dólar te permite comprar más que antes. Te podría poner infínitos ejemplos como que un avión de guerra de ahora hace lo que en el 73 no podrías hacer ni juntando cientos de aviones.

Pero es que creo que eres tonto perdido y que la evidencia te da igual. Que tonto eres gilipollas.


----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Trigo, haberlo, haylo
> 
> 19 MAYO, 23:47
> *Rusia puede ofrecer 25 millones de toneladas de granos para exportación a partir del 1 de agosto: enviado de la ONU*
> ...



Lo que hay es especulación y muy poca vergüenza.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1. Alguna novedad en las últimas 24 h?
> 
> 2. Por qué no inventan un sistema (por ejemplo poner una varilla de metal en la punta de 1 m y que se accione cuando golpee el suelo) para que las bombas detonen a ras de suelo? Esta bien como son ahora para penetrar en edificios, pero en casetas o campo, que la bomba se hunda 1 metro y reviente hace perder muchísimo poder a la explosión ya que la mayor parte de la onda y metralla al tener forma de "medusa" se la come el suelo y levanta kilos de tierra ... Si revienta a 50cm , los alrededores se comen la explosión



Eso ya está inventado. Se llama espoleta de proximidad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todos a dar pedales chavales!!!!
> Con 40 a la sombra en verano, o a -5 grados
> 
> La UE quiere incentivar la adquisición de bicicletas para ahorrar energía
> ...



Yo recomendadolo como picolero y al final Uropa lo pondrá como obligación.


----------



## Sinjar (20 May 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (20 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta es una de las cosas sobre las que no sé lo que hay, yo siempre había pensado que los rusos iban atrasados en guerra electrónica, pero parece que no.



Esta información sobre capacidades en guerra electrónica de Rusia la colgué en el hilo de Siria en 2018. Probablemente tengan nuevos juguetitos. Lo refloto por si te interesa 

*Tema mítico* : - Guerra en Siria XXXIX - Primavera 2018/2


----------



## alfonbass (20 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Falacia del hombre de paja. No crítico lo que dices, sino la caricatura que hago de ti, o lo que digo que piensas.



Hombre, es infantil y cuanto menos, estupido pensar que no a través de la libertad individual, que es lo único que lleva a la cooperación libre, cualquier sociedad no va a crecer, de hecho, el tiempo ha demostrado que es la única viable

Rusia, hace mucho que dejó el comunismo atrás y la única razón por la que se pueden ver simbología, es más histórica y nacionalista que otra cosa, el nacionalismo ruso ha sabido conjugar ese "glorioso pasado comunista" como podía haber sido "fascista" o "capitalista" de la misma manera
Tratar de igualar a Rusia con algún tipo de "postcomunismo" es para reirse...no se puede hacer otra cosa

A partir de ahí podemos pensar en lo que quieras, pero esto no es una lucha "contra el capitalismo", si así lo entiende alguien, le hace falta leer otra cosa antes de e+este foro


----------



## la mano negra (20 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Posiciones de las AFU cerca de Avdiivka desde un dron
> 
> Todas estas trincheras son literalmente la punta del iceberg, ni siquiera muy impresionantes en la superficie. Todo lo más importante está bajo tierra. Metros de hormigón armado y todo un sistema de comunicaciones subterráneas.
> 
> ...



En ese lugar veo muy difícil poder ahondar mucho en el terreno. Eso tiene que tener metros y metros de material aluvial de profundidad con gran presencia de agua subterránea. Ahí tiene que haber un acuífero muy potente . Meterse a escarbar ahí es buscarse problemas muy gordos y correr el peligro de se te inunde todo en cuanto que dejes de achicar agua de los sótanos. Y eso no hay manera de impermeabilizarlo , por mucho hormigón que se eche.


----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Rusia tenía que haber atrasado EEUU en esa crisis.
> Esperemos que esta guerra sea el fin definitivo de la Horda, que EEUU sea dividida en decenas de países y el pueblo europeo pague por ser tan cobarde y miserable.



Deberíamos llamar a Estados Unidos la Horda anglo-puritana o algo así. Algún forero ingenioso que acuñe un neologismo para la historia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Super héroe Zelensky, el lider de un pueblo libre en su lucha contra el mal ruso


----------



## Remequilox (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahí está la copla, “futuros pagos”, se entiende que a la hora de renegociar las prórrogas.
> Me suena haber leído que un buen mogollón de contratos europeos vencen a lo largo de mayo.
> 
> Europa lleva siendo ambigua en su relación con Gazprom desde finales del año pasado, pero yo que he andado bastante atento al tema afirmo que nunca me he encontrado noticia alguna de denuncia a la empresa Gazprom por incumplimiento, solamente declaraciones vacías y no vinculantes como la de Mario Draghi.



Es que mucho bla bla bla, pero en derecho existe eso que se llama "_rebus sic stantibus_", que vendría a ser que las cosas son lo que son mientras las condiciones sean las que sean. Si varían las condiciones (por sanciones occidentales, por ejemplo), , TODO se puede replantear, siempre y cuando sea para llegar a un punto justo y equilibrado.
Y claro, el decreto Putin dice que el gas se entiende pagado si y solo si el vendedor ha cobrado. Y eso no hay juez que se lo salte.
Los que se han puesto "estupendísimos" y actúan en plan dignidad insultada (Polonia, Bulgaria, Baltolandia, Finlandia...), solo fingen dignidad cuando lo que pretenden es algo tan MISERABLE como que les vendan algo de gratis. Y eso se llama ROBAR. Se hacen los ofendidos cuando sus pretensión no es más que la de vulgares ladrones.
Si quieres algo porque necesitas ese algo, paga y calla.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Por desgracia, los éxitos en el frente siempre conllevan la creencia en la propia infalibilidad e invulnerabilidad.

Las imágenes muestran un convoy de equipo militar ruso en llamas, atrapado en la carretera en el centro de Kamyshevakha. Unos 7 equipos militares han sido alcanzados: el humo muestra que se trata de un convoy de retaguardia con municiones.

Al parecer, la columna se dirigía a la estación de ferrocarril de Kamyshevakha para entregar municiones y fue alcanzada a mitad de camino. Por la noche, varios grupos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 fueron trasladados a este sector del frente: lo más probable es que los "pájaros" turcos proporcionaran reconocimiento y designación de objetivos, dirigiendo los ataques de artillería.

Ayer analizamos la situación cerca de Popasna: desde hace veinticuatro horas se están produciendo feroces combates en Kamyshevakha. Y sería muy extraño creer que los ucranianos amasados en el "caldero" entre Kamyshevakha, Zolote y Gorsky van a poner las patas arriba y dejar de luchar por sus vidas.

Todo el mundo conoce el comportamiento de las ratas acorraladas, ¿no?

Coordenadas: 48.694369, 38.384251 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si pero antes de que media Polonia fuera parte del Imperio Ruso (que no rusa), parte del Imperio ruso perteneció a Polonia (Reino de las dos Naciones o Mancomunidad polaco lituana). Creo que para basarse en la historia hay que contemplar al menos los últimos 700 años.



De hecho los polacos llegaron a Moscú y su posterior derrota dejó a Rusia preparada para las reformas y esplendor de Pedro.


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No se podía saber



Es que el nivel de los políticos que tenemos en España, roza el ridículo.
Mira el Cerdogán lo que ha conseguido en unas semanas.


----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando reventaron el centro de entrenamiento en Lviv al principio de la guerra?
> Salía un español que se volvió por patas. Le preguntaron si creía que Rusia estaba mandando un mensaje
> Respondió que con unos misiles más habrían matado a miles. Sabían dónde estaban. Podrían haberlo hecho fácilmente.
> 
> ...



Mucha gente que no sigue mucho la política internacional flipa con los chechenos. La tropa de élite de Rusia después de haber sido sus enemigos más sañudos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Draghi: "Le pedí paz a Putin y encontré un muro"*
> "Los que atacan con violencia siempre se equivocan. *Ucrania* se está resguardando de los golpes que le está dando *Rusia*" pero de "pequeñita ha crecido" porque ha sido "ayudada por amigos", ha asegurado el primer minsitro italiano Mario Drggahi "Se defiende por una razón: la libertad", afirmó en una charla en la escuela _Dante Alighieri_ en Sommacampagna.
> 
> Draghi reveló que "le pedí paz a *Putin*, y encontré un muro. Tuve mejor suerte con Biden. Los rusos no son culpables de lo que está haciendo *Putin"*.
> ...



eso donde lo dice? he visto enlaces en las que le entrevista sobre putin que dice cosas parecidas, de todos modos tu como para saber...eso de "Los italianos _*estamos viviendo esta guerra «por reflejo, desde lejos*_ y me pregunto(...)." Lo que estamos viviendo en mi pais por culpa del puto draghi es destrucción económica y pobreza cada vez mas generalizada via pandemia o via guerra ucrania, a ver si te crees que la mayoria (los crédulos, que los habrá, son minoria) de los italianos no tragan con estas excusas, estamos bien informados y en contra de mandar armas a un pais lleno de nazis y gobernados por nazis y en contra de nuestra voluntad y con nuestros impuestos. Vas a desinformar tu a otra parte tontolaba.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

Putin, desesperado, busca carne de cañón. ¿Alguna cheerleader de la babushka interesada?. 
*¡¡Venga, demostrad vuestra lealtad al zar!!*









Rusia abrirá 10 bases junto a Finlandia y busca más soldados para Ucrania


Rusia colocará más de una decena de bases militares en el oeste del país ante el "aumento de la tensión" por la decisión de Suecia y Finlandia de reclamar su...




www.elmundo.es






*Rusia abrirá 10 bases junto a Finlandia y busca más soldados para Ucrania*
*El parlamento debatirá un proyecto de ley para permitir que los rusos mayores de 40 años y los extranjeros mayores de 30 años se inscriban en el ejército.*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

16:46
*Berlín entregará los primeros 15 tanques Gepard a Ucrania en julio*
*Alemania entregará los primeros 15 tanques Gepard a Ucrania en julio*, ha admitido este viernes un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa en Berlín, confirmando un informe de los medios.
La ministra de Defensa alemana, *Christine Lambrecht*, había acordado esto en una conversación con su homólogo ucraniano, *Oleksii Reznikov*. A finales de abril, Alemania anunció que por primera vez suministraría a Kiev armas pesadas (tanques de defensa aérea Gepard), después de que los críticos acusaran a Berlín de demorarse.
Desde entonces, *Alemania también ha prometido siete obuses autopropulsados a Kiev y ha comenzado a entrenar a las tropas ucranianas con estas armas*. Según una fuente del gobierno, los tanques Gepard serán abastecidos con municiones "suficientes".


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Se confirma que el ejército ucranio ha cruzado el Donets en la zona de Jarkov y ya están matando rusos al otro lado del río


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

El sistema S-500 "Prometheus" comenzó a entrar en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de RF 

Es significativamente superior a los análogos de los últimos desarrollos estadounidenses: el complejo THAAD y Patriot, que están en servicio con los países de la OTAN.

• "Prometheus" es capaz de golpear no solo misiles de mediano alcance, sino también misiles y satélites en el espacio cercano.

• El S-500 puede derribar cualquier avión o misil (10 misiles al mismo tiempo), incluso si su velocidad supera la velocidad del sonido.

• El S-500 es altamente móvil y se puede implementar rápidamente en solo unos minutos.


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1. Alguna novedad en las últimas 24 h?
> 
> 2. *Por qué no inventan un sistema (por ejemplo poner una varilla de metal en la punta de 1 m y que se accione cuando golpee el suelo) para que las bombas detonen a ras de suelo? Esta bien como son ahora para penetrar en edificios, pero en casetas o campo, que la bomba se hunda 1 metro y reviente hace perder muchísimo poder a la explosión ya que la mayor parte de la onda y metralla al tener forma de "medusa" se la come el suelo y levanta kilos de tierra ... Si revienta a 50cm , los alrededores se comen la explosión*



Espoleta de proximidad.
Hay muchos modelos.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Que tratado sobre suministro de gas con Gazprom ha incumplido "Occidente"?




A ver... ¿ según tu criterio Occidente puede aplicar todas las sanciones que se le ocurran, incumpliendo TODOS LOS CONTRATOS que quiera y Rusia no puede realizar ninguna acción de equivalencia y retribución ?

¿ Occidente puede cerrar a su aire las exportaciones, las importaciones, incautar fondos rusos, prohibir el uso del espacio aéreo y toda las virguerías que se le ocurran pero "está bien" ?

Por lo visto en tu cole no enseñaban lógica ¿verdad?


----------



## Roscodevino (20 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Comerle la polla a tu padre y a tu madre, no gracias.



Ah, que no, que no te lo apostarias


autsaider dijo:


> Obviamente no sé cual es tu argumento, pero si es el mismo que el de kikepm te contesto lo mismo que le he puesto a él:
> 
> O eres tonto o te lo haces. Un ejemplo entre un millón. Ahora con una cantidad de dólares que está al alcance del que tenga un trabajo a tiempo parcial, compras más potencia computacional de la que había en todo el planeta en el año 73, el año en que según vosotros empezó el derrumbe definitivo del dólar porque abandonaron el oro. O sea fíjate hasta que punto ahora el dólar te permite comprar más que antes. Te podría poner infínitos ejemplos como que un avión de guerra de ahora hace lo que en el 73 no podrías hacer ni juntando cientos de aviones.
> 
> Pero es que creo que eres tonto perdido y que la evidencia te da igual. Que tonto eres gilipollas.



Roma no paga traidores mongolico


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ¿Que contrato han incumplido las empresas de gas finlandesas o bulgaras con la empresa de gas, Gazprom?
> 
> Que pais ha agredido a su vecino precipitando las sanciones internacionales? Bulgaria? Finlandia?
> 
> No es tan dificil entender la accion-reaccion y separar lo legal de lo arbitrario. Moscu como Madrid pueden sancionar lo que quieran. Gazprom solo esta incumpliendo un contrato y cuando reanude el suministro tendra que indemnizar. No es tan dificil de entender. Ya ha ocurrido anteriormente solo que los progres de bruselas trabajaban para el Kremlim y Gazprom. Ahora va a ser mas gracioso justificar que Gazprom vuelva a follarse las leyes europeas y de competencia y que la UE aplauda como siempre ha hecho con los atropellos turcochinos.



Si es que no le entendeis por mucho que lo explique Tele5...

Vamos a ver que si lo hace Occidente esta bien y que si lo hace Rusia esta mal.Mira que es facil de entender. Teneis que ver mas la tele. Es mas yoos la pondria como obligatoria a todos los prorusos o simplemente neutrales...


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

Dicen por ahí que se acaba de reunir por un lado la casa blanca y por otro lado la OMS porque están aparentemente acojonados con la Viruela del Mono....

¿Falso ataque de bandera para inculpar a Rusia? Tick, tack....


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es que mucho bla bla bla, pero el derecho existe eso que se llama "_rebus sic stantibus_", que vendría a ser que las cosas son lo que son mientras las condiciones sean las que sean. Si varían las condiciones (por sanciones occidentales, por ejemplo)



O como cuando se invade un país a lo chorromorro. Entonces se aplica el "_rebus sic stantibus_" y ya se pueden intervenir todos sus bienes en el extranjero. No sé de que se quejan los cochinorrusos.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Obviamente no sé cual es tu argumento, pero si es el mismo que el de kikepm te contesto lo mismo que le he puesto a él:
> 
> O eres tonto o te lo haces. Un ejemplo entre un millón. Ahora con una cantidad de dólares que está al alcance del que tenga un trabajo a tiempo parcial, compras más potencia computacional de la que había en todo el planeta en el año 73, el año en que según vosotros empezó el derrumbe definitivo del dólar porque abandonaron el oro. O sea fíjate hasta que punto ahora el dólar te permite comprar más que antes. Te podría poner infínitos ejemplos como que un avión de guerra de ahora hace lo que en el 73 no podrías hacer ni juntando cientos de aviones.
> 
> Pero es que creo que eres tonto perdido y que la evidencia te da igual. Que tonto eres gilipollas.



Estas confundiendo valor del dolar -que ha inflacionado- a abaratamiento de costes en la computación...
Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.
Además si lo que dices fuera cierto habría vuelos directos a la Luna ya que en los años 70 se podía poner a dos hombres en la superficie de la Luna y hoy pues como que no...


----------



## torque_200bc (20 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Espoleta de proximidad.
> Hay muchos modelos.




Hace tiempo Curious Droid saco un video donde explica como funcionan, para el que tenga curiosidad.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

En la ofensiva cerca de Popasna.

Hay combates cerca de Pilipchatino.
En Kamyshevakha - combates dentro del pueblo (control de las afueras del pueblo).
En Toshkivka - combates dentro del asentamiento (control del 50%).
Viktorovka - tomada.
Lipovoye - tomada
Vrubovka - en poder del enemigo
Vasilievka - en poder del enemigo

PS. Al sur de Popasna hay una ofensiva sobre Vozdvizhenka desde el lado de Troitskoye.
Vyskriva (sureste de Pilipchatino) - tomada









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (20 May 2022)

Debe ser fake pero es muy simbolico


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

*Falso:* Militares rusos dispersan brutalmente a bomberos y médicos que protestan en Energodar

*Verdadero:* Las noticias utilizan vídeos de las protestas de 2021 en Grecia con una banda sonora superpuesta. El vídeo con la banda sonora original puede verse aquí.

Ya hemos escrito anteriormente que en Energodar se celebró una revisión de equipos para el inicio de la temporada de incendios, y las declaraciones sobre la concentración difundidas por los medios de comunicación ucranianos y los canales de Telegram no son información fiable.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Estas confundiendo valor del dolar -que ha inflacionado- a abaratamiento de costes en la computación...
> Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.
> Además si lo que dices fuera cierto habría vuelos directos a la Luna ya que en los años 70 se podía poner a dos hombres en la superficie de la Luna y hoy pues como que no...



Es que solo ha avanzado la electrónica este medio siglo. La tragedia es que energeticamente no estamos mejor que entonces . Mi abuelo nació en 1905, casi con el avión, voló por primera ve en los años 20 en carracas de tela, cable y madera que corrían menos que un utilitario de hoy. Luego en los Ju-52 de aluminio corrugado que casi rozaban las montañas en vuelos a según que zonas. Cuando murió en 1995 ya había volado (y desde hacia dos décadas y media) en los mismos 747 que hoy se están retirando más por motivos económicos que de capacidades operativas.

El estancamiento energético (tener que andar quemando cosas a estas alturas nadie en 1950 lo habría imaginado) es la mayor tragedia de la humanidad ,y esta guerra tiene mucho que ver con eso.


----------



## alfonbass (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La fallida invasión de Kiev sin haber realizado el menor intento de entrar en la ciudad... puto soplapollas. Lo único que intentaron tomar fue un puto aerodromo en las afueras. Esa fallida invasión está al nivel de la supuesta evacuación de las ratas de Azovstal. Propaganda otánica de ínfimo nivel.
> 
> ¿Te suena de algo lo de Anibal a las puertas de Roma? ¿También fue una invasión fallida no?



Pues ya hay que ser cabrito para sacrificar a soldados para "hacer una finta"....
Si el relato que mejor le conviene a los rusos es que ese plan fracasó...qué mania de darle vueltas, como si aquí tuviera que haber alguien infalible....


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Hace tiempo Curious Droid saco un video donde explica como funcionan, para el que tenga curiosidad.



No recuerdo en qué película, explicaban como lo implementaron en los cañones automáticos de los buques de la IIWW.
Hasta entonces, había que acertar de pleno al avión.
Con la espoleta acústica o barométrica (no me acuerdo), el proyectil explotaba cerca del avión regándolo con metralla.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Ataque con cohetes a la planta portuaria de Odessa (OPZ)

Se trata de una empresa estatal de la industria química ucraniana. Está en la lista de empresas de importancia estratégica para la economía y la seguridad de Ucrania.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> O eres tonto o te lo haces. Un ejemplo entre un millón. Ahora con una cantidad de dólares que está al alcance del que tenga un trabajo a tiempo parcial, compras más potencia computacional de la que había en todo el planeta en el año 73, el año en que según vosotros empezó el derrumbe definitivo del dólar porque abandonaron el oro. O sea fíjate hasta que punto ahora el dólar te permite comprar más que antes. Te podría poner infínitos ejemplos como que un avión de guerra de ahora hace lo que en el 73 no podrías hacer ni juntando cientos de aviones.
> 
> Pero es que creo que eres tonto perdido y que la evidencia te da igual. Que tonto eres gilipollas.




El problema es que no puedes tomar UN rubro, compara ahora el valor del dólar en:

- Alimentos
- Combustibles
- Vivienda

Dime ahora lo que ves...  

Es cierto que compras "más poder computacional"... pero menos metros cuadrados de vivienda, litros de gasolina y kilo de carne.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Estas confundiendo valor del dolar -que ha inflacionado- a abaratamiento de costes en la computación...
> Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra.
> Además si lo que dices fuera cierto habría vuelos directos a la Luna ya que en los años 70 se podía poner a dos hombres en la superficie de la Luna y hoy pues como que no...



Las naciones del mundo han decidido que el 60% de sus reservas estén en dólares, esa moneda sin respaldo de oro que ha perdido el 98% de su valor. Lo han hecho porque son tontos, porque no tienen tus grandes conocimientos, porque creen absurdamente que el dólar es una moneda que a cada año que pasa te permite comprar más cosas y por tanto es una opción idonea como moneda de reserva. Que tontos que son. Que tontos que son. Incluso países como rusia o china han caido en el absurdo de almacenar montones de reservas en dólares. El mundo está lleno de tontos. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para denunciar las idioteces.

Yo creía que mandar gente a la luna (o a marte) no obedece a motivos económicos sino políticos. Soy un pobre ignorante como casi todos los habitantes de este planeta. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para que nos ilumines.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que solo ha avanzado la electrónica este medio siglo. La tragedia es que energeticamente no estamos mejor que entonces . Mi abuelo nació en 1905, casi con el avión, voló por primera ve en lso años 20 en caracas de tela, cable y madera que corrían menos que un utilitario de hoy. Luego en los Ju-52 de aluminio corrugado que casi rozaban las montañas en vuelos a según que zonas. Cuando murió en 1995 ya había volando en los mismos 747 que hoy se están retirando más por motivos económicos que de capacidades operativas.
> 
> El estancamiento energético (tener que andar quemando cosas a estas alturas nadie en 1950 lo habría imaginado) es la mayor tragedia de la humanidad ,y esta guerra tiene mucho que ver con eso.



Sí, de hecho todo lo que es automoción, aviación, navegación, astronáutica se ha beneficiado directamente de la electrónica. Si no tenemos en cuenta el impulso iónico -que solo puede aprovecharse en el espacio con equipos miniaturizados- en todo lo demás no es que hayamos avanzado tanto.
Hemos avanzado en aprovechar más el combustible, pero ¿hoy hay Concordes para ir a cualquier sitio superando la velocidad del sonido? No.
¿Hoy podemos ir a Australia en vuelo hipersónico? No...


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Un poco de música que ya es viernes y el gran ejército rojo sigue avanzando, lentamente pero con puño de hierro y fuerza abrumadora.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema es que no puedes tomar UN rubro, compara ahora el valor del dólar en:
> 
> - Alimentos
> - Combustibles
> ...



Veo socialismo. Allí donde los estados meten sus zarpas el resultado es escasez, ineficiencia y problemas para la gente.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Las naciones del mundo han decidido que el 60% de sus reservas estén en dólares, esa moneda sin respaldo de oro que ha perdido el 98% de su valor. Lo han hecho porque son tontos, porque no tienen tus grandes conocimientos, porque creen absurdamente que el dólar es una moneda que a cada año que pasa te permite comprar más cosas y por tanto es una opción idonea como moneda de reserva. Que tontos que son. Que tontos que son. Incluso países como rusia o china han caido en el absurdo de almacenar montones de reservas en dólares. El mundo está lleno de tontos. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para denunciar las idioteces.
> 
> Yo creía que mandar gente a la luna (o a marte) no obedece a motivos económicos sino políticos. Soy un pobre ignorante como casi todos los habitantes de este planeta. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para que nos ilumines.



Hoy en dia las monedas no estan respadadas en nada... solo en la confianza... y esta se puede convertir en humo de un dia para otro...


----------



## torque_200bc (20 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No recuerdo en qué película, explicaban como lo implementaron en los cañones automáticos de los buques de la IIWW.
> Hasta entonces, había que acertar de pleno al avión.
> Con la espoleta acústica o barométrica (no me acuerdo), el proyectil explotaba cerca del avión regándolo con metralla.




Las AAA de las que habla en el video son acústicas de radiofrecuencia; hasta donde yo se las barométricas se usaban en bombas de caída libre solo. En cualquier caso este tio tiene cientos de videos sobre ingeniería en general y armamentos en particular.

EDIT: Lo acabo de mirar y existe algún modelo de minas submarinas por presión tambien. Deben de ser modelos arcaicos porque no me suenan de nada.


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Sí, de hecho todo lo que es automoción, aviación, navegación, astronáutica se ha beneficiado directamente de la electrónica. Si no tenemos en cuenta el impulso iónico -que solo puede aprovecharse en el espacio con equipos miniaturizados- en todo lo demás no es que hayamos avanzado tanto.
> Hemos avanzado en aprovechar más el combustible, pero ¿hoy hay Concordes para ir a cualquier sitio superando la velocidad del sonido? No.
> ¿Hoy podemos ir a Australia en vuelo hipersónico? No...



Y un coche de hoy, salvo los emergentes eléctricos aún poco maduros, se diferencia muy poco, que no sean las pantallas y el cambio automático moderno, de uno de los años 80, es un poco triste que en muchos aspectos estemos corriendo por una asíntota y sin perspectivas de mejora. Si ahora se diera con un medio para vivir 200 años habría que archivarlo porque energeticamente no nos podemos permitir ni lo que duramos ahora, que en realidad es lo mismo (eso si, para la mayoria ) que vivían los más afortunados de generaciones anteriores.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> O como cuando se invade un país a lo chorromorro. Entonces se aplica el "_rebus sic stantibus_" y ya se pueden intervenir todos sus bienes en el extranjero. No sé de que se quejan los cochinorrusos.




Tu dices -por caso- ¿ el incumplimiento de Ucrania de los Acuerdos Minsk I y II ?  
¿O el acuerdo de no expandir la NATO hasta las fronteras rusas ? 

Claro, claro...


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Entren al enlace para ver todo el contenido. (1/5)


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es que es imposible ser màs tarugos, imposible.



Asi que le piden que deje pasar el trigo y a cambio le quitan a Lukashenko las sanciones de fertilizantes ... Se piensan que son tontos los bielorrusos?? Eso es un win - win para la OTAN, consiguen trigo y fertilizantes dos cosas de las que andan escasos.


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Con solo decir que la solución que proponen es que corramos las cortinas para que no entre frio en las casas. Este es el nivel maribel



Y no hay que decir eso de "Toma eso, Putín" cuando las corres ... hace el mismo efecto sin decirlo??


----------



## Eneko Aritza (20 May 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (20 May 2022)

Salí a fumar a la puerta del bar. El viento, el ardiente "solano" tan típico de La Mancha, corría con toda la fuerza de un nuevo amanecer; un poco más tarde, cuando el sol empezara a remontar el cielo, se calmaría. O no. Hay días en los que no deja de soplar, como ayer, y entonces la gente, sobretodo las mujeres, se quejan de dolor de cabeza. 

La chavalería pasaba de camino a los institutos cargados con sus mochilas, ellas en grupo o en parejas y animadas charlas y ellos no tanto, algunos solos, los auriculares puestos, el móvil en la mano, la mirada dubitativa. Me fijé en uno que cruzaba solo el paso de cebra del otro lado de la avenida. Andaba cabizbajo, sin teléfono en la mano. Ya en el que da acceso a nuestro bar vi que tampoco llevaba auriculares. Pasó a mi lado, la mirada fija en el suelo, el semblante serio, tenso, reconcentrado...tenía las mejillas llenas de granos.

Una infinita ternura conmovió todo mi ser mientras le vi alejarse calle abajo. Era guapo, de buena estatura, pelo fuerte, complexión atlética pero...le esperaba otro día en el infierno. Las chicas no quieren besar a quien tiene esas mejillas. Las chicas ven eso con ojos de asco o, en el mejor de los casos, miran hacia otro lado; y los chicos...bueno, te humillarán todo lo que puedan, se vengarán en ti de sus miserias.

La enfermedad visible pasará y después, si todo va bien, no será más que otro borroso archivo de la mente. Eso es fácil decirlo. Todo recuerdo se torna llevadero porque la memoria es la fotografía de un molino de viento. Y si te ha tocado empezar a subir hasta él por el pedregoso sendero de las cabras, fuera del camino asfaltado, no te quedes abajo por ello. Sube, camina, siente el dolor en tus pies, aplasta a las piedras que sólo creen en pezuñas y luego, cuando dolorido, bufando y sudoroso alcances la cima del viejo molino, atado de pies y manos desde hace mucho tiempo cual monstruo de feria, sonríe; sonríele al sol, sonríele al viento, sonríele a la vida, sonríele a las piedras, sonríele a las cabras, sonríele a los granos.


Y entonces, chaval, sentirás como el viejo molino te sonríe sólo a ti.


----------



## cryfar74 (20 May 2022)

Mapa del conflicto...Actualizado.









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y Putin al troleo. Si fuese él mandaba un barco lleno de leche para bebés a los USA a ver qué hacen



Nos venden que el capitalismo es la mejor forma económica, pero tiene unas contradicciones y "paradojas" increibles. Si hay algo que sobra en el mundo es leche ...


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pero los USA son nuestros amigos... Podemos exportarles leche de fórmula ya que la UE (y Suiza) son los mayores exportadores a nivel mundial...
> Ah, espera... que los USA NO NOS DEJAN...



Cosas de los aranceles y los lobbies "vacunos". Parece que tienen bastante poder en EEUU, y no digamos en Europa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Centro administrativo de Lizovaya , región de Kharkov destruido


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es que es imposible ser màs tarugos, imposible.



Esto se llama desesperación alimentaria, ahora sí que van a subir los precios sabiendo que la demanda (EEUU, ONU) casi que va a aceptar cualquier contraoferta.

Voy a ir comprando rublos bielorrusos porque me veo la jugada. 

Aunque tratándose de "morirse de hambre" igual entonces acabamos pagando en "vírgenes menores de 16" y lo que quiera Lukashenko.


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

¿China lejos?. Recuerda que Gengis Khan se quedó llamando a las puestas de Alemania. En caso de alianza Chino-Rusa y posterior absorción de Rusia por parte de China lo que estoy seguro que bajo ningún caso Polonia iba a tener frontera con China.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mapa del conflicto...Actualizado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excelente mapa por cierto !!


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Visionado obligado


----------



## Elimina (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para nada meros zombies teledirigidos.



Sí sí, cierto... pero el caso de los Bush queda un poco por encima de estos.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

Que dejen de luchar,que escombrera este medio


----------



## DCD (20 May 2022)

Hoy en grandes negociadores :



Básicamente hemos sancionado vuestra exportación de grano y fertilizantes. Ucrania ha minado la salida de los puertos. Ahora vemos que la hemos cagado. 

Un trato, si dejáis pasar el trigo ucraniano, os dejamos vendernos fertilizantes... OK?? 

Las risas de Putin y Lavrov se tienen que estar oyendo en la Luna. 

Mi madre qué nivel


----------



## kelden (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Las naciones del mundo han decidido que el 60% de sus reservas estén en dólares, esa moneda sin respaldo de oro que ha perdido el 98% de su valor. *Lo han hecho porque son tontos,* porque no tienen tus grandes conocimientos, porque creen absurdamente que el dólar es una moneda que a cada año que pasa te permite comprar más cosas y por tanto es una opción idonea como moneda de reserva. Que tontos que son. Que tontos que son. Incluso países como rusia o china han caido en el absurdo de almacenar montones de reservas en dólares. El mundo está lleno de tontos. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para denunciar las idioteces.
> 
> Yo creía que mandar gente a la luna (o a marte) no obedece a motivos económicos sino políticos. Soy un pobre ignorante como casi todos los habitantes de este planeta. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para que nos ilumines.



El dolar es un acto de fe y como todo acto de fe se defiende eliminando a los herejes a cañonazos. En el momento en que el primer hereje consiga salirse con la suya sin mayor perjuicio, se acabó el dolar.


----------



## Elimina (20 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vergüenza de país de catetos cejijuntos.



Espero que no lo limpien, así se sabrá siempre quién vive aquí


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Cuando china quiera destruye a USA, tal vez sea ese el motivo de querer debilitar a Rusia, para así poder seguir dominando el mundo como hasta ahora.
> Pero creo que ahora lo van a tener difícil, solo falta que los chinos dejen de usar el dólar para acabar con ellos.



China ahora mismo está en "simbiosis" con EEUU/UE. En caso de recesión de estos en China aumentaría el paro y el descontento social. Puede que en China esté "todo bien atado", pero eso podría cambiar en cuestión de días si la economía va mal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

El último túnel de Azovstal antes de la rendición en masa. Lo tenían localizado y estaban a la espera de que asomasen la cabeza.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Un trato, si dejáis pasar el trigo ucraniano, os dejamos vendernos fertilizantes... OK??




Buena propuesta. Es equivalente a: "_Rubia, si te dejas follar te permito pagar la cena esta noche_"  

No se puede negar el ingenio de la propuesta. De los autores de "_Cumplida la misión de la Brigada Azov, inician una evacuación controlada al mando de sus oficiales_"


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

En Julio llegan las castañas alemanas


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Voy a poner mi opinión por aquí despues de mucho tiempo leyendo este hilo, independientemente de que uno este a favor de Rusia o de Ucrania se ha cometido un error mayúsculo por parte de Europa, todo empezando por el famosos Nord stream 2, EEUU estaba emperrado en no ponerlo en marcha simplemente para proteger sus millonarios intereses en el gas que pasa por Ucrania, los europeos les importamos una mierda y era una fuente estrategica de energia.
> 
> Luego viene la guerra, si tienes un socio comercial estratégico como Rusia, porque la energia y las materias primas son recursos estrategicos NO puedes ponerte en su contra sancionandole cuando entra en una guerra que seamos sinceros ni nos va ni nos viene. Simplemente mostrando nuestra disconformidad y poniendonos de perfil ya habria sido suficiente, que por otro lado y en silencio fueramos poco a poco preparandonos para una transición en la que comprar recursos energeticos a otras paises, pues vale, pero a ver donde les encuentras al precio y cantidad que pueden llegar desde Rusia. Nos estamos cavando nuestra propia tumba, Rusia sabe que no podemos renunciiar ya a sus recursos y para cuando podamos hacerlo ya tendrá listos los gasoductos a China e India y le importará una mierda lo que hagamos en Europa.
> 
> ...



Pues es muy sencillo, porque si Rusia hubiera invadido Ucrania sin mayores problemas, en un par de meses te está invadiendo otro país. Cuando haces pop-no-hay-stop.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> *Las naciones del mundo han decidido que el 60% de sus reservas estén en dólares, esa moneda sin respaldo de oro que ha perdido el 98% de su valor. Lo han hecho porque son tontos, porque no tienen tus grandes conocimientos, porque creen absurdamente que el dólar es una moneda que a cada año que pasa te permite comprar más cosas y por tanto es una opción idonea como moneda de reserva. Que tontos que son.* Que tontos que son. Incluso países como rusia o china han caido en el absurdo de almacenar montones de reservas en dólares. El mundo está lleno de tontos. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para denunciar las idioteces.
> 
> Yo creía que mandar gente a la luna (o a marte) no obedece a motivos económicos sino políticos. Soy un pobre ignorante como casi todos los habitantes de este planeta. Menos mal que te tenemos a ti para que nos ilumines.



Uy, te has picado...

*El mundo no decidió NADA.* Todo vino por que cierto continente llamado Europa se metió en una guerra fratricida impulsada por la carrera de armamentos entre Ingleses y alemanes en el que se perdió la hegemonía (por que fueron imbéciles y se arruinaron completamente) -la primera guerra mundial-. Y ya ahí llegó el dolar con los _felices 20_ y el hostión del 29 -la gran depresión de los años 30-.
*Luego vinieron las consecuencias de la segunda guerra mundial en el que gracias a los acuerdos de Bretton Woods se instituyo el sistema en el que el **dólar** es el rey como moneda de reserva "por que los EEUU ganaron la guerra". EEUU por aquella época tenía la capacidad industrial intacta, Europa estaba destruida y **Suramérica** estaba tocándose los cojones esperando que EEUU le dieran por el culo...*

Por eso el mundo no decidió nada, ni tan siquiera cuando Nixon decidió abandonar el patrón oro en el año 73 y se implementó la basura del petrodólar -relacionando dólar y petróleo- que esta muriéndose hoy...

Con lo de la Luna te planteaba un paralelismo, de hecho cuando se comparaba antes lo que se había desarrollado la electrónica y la computación con otros campos y otras actividades industriales te salía que en estos momento podríamos haber llegado a Júpiter si los cohetes hubieran desarrollado de igual manera su potencial...

Parece que te he llamado subnormal en el anterior comentario cuando crees que te he llamado ignorante y que te voy a _iluminar_.

Observo que eres una cuenta del 2007, estas cosas ya deberías de haberlas leído antes.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> En Julio llegan las castañas alemanas



Más chatarra de los años 70.


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nos venden que el capitalismo es la mejor forma económica, pero tiene unas contradicciones y "paradojas" increibles. Si hay algo que sobra en el mundo es leche ...



Pero en USA tienen leyes que impiden usar leche que no sea la producida por tres compañias oligopolisticas de allí ypor eso estan teniendo ese problema ... Medio mundo les puede abastecer pero no le van a quitar un monopolio a una compañia porque si.


----------



## Teuro (20 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> de que te sirve un rublo fuerte si solo puedes comprar plasticos en el aliexpress?
> para lo unico que les va a servir es para hacer aun menos competitiva su hindustria demierd y comprarselo todo a china, se van a descapitalizar rapido rapido, las exportaciones rusas siendo mugre se venderan a precio caviar.
> 
> ok vale, ahora tienen buen fondo para financiar el terrorismo internacional y contratar mercenarios, actividades productivas ellas.



La exuberante irracionalidad de la riqueza es peligrosa, puesto que al final se sale más barato comprarlo todo. Esto es una forma para desindustrializar a Rusia, empobrecer aun más a los países del tercer mundo y enriquecer a China.

De hecho China no para de "intervernir" su moneda para que se mantenga anormalmente baja frente al Euro y el Dolar. Si la moneda china fluctuara libremente valdría mucho más de lo que se cotiza actualmente.


----------



## autsaider (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Uy, te has picado...
> 
> *El mundo no decidió NADA.* Todo vino por que cierto continente llamado Europa se metió en una guerra fratricida impulsada por la carrera de armamentos entre Ingleses y alemanes en el que se perdió la hegemonía (por que fueron imbéciles y se arruinaron completamente) -la primera guerra mundial-. Y ya ahí llegó el dolar con los _felices 20_ y el hostión del 29 -la gran depresión de los años 30-.
> *Luego vinieron las consecuencias de la segunda guerra mundial en el que gracias a los acuerdos de Bretton Woods se instituyo el sistema en el que el **dólar** es el rey como moneda de reserva "por que los EEUU ganaron la guerra". EEUU por aquella época tenía la capacidad industrial intacta, Europa estaba destruida y **Suramérica** estaba tocándose los cojones esperando que EEUU le dieran por el culo...*
> ...



Otro imbécil que vive en su mundo paralelo.

Si, estás cosas ya las he leido antes. Por eso mi lista de ignorados llega a 1000. Y no tengo más porque estoy a la espera de que calopez amplie el número.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> China ahora mismo está en "simbiosis" con EEUU/UE. En caso de recesión de estos en China aumentaría el paro y el descontento social. Puede que en China esté "todo bien atado", pero eso podría cambiar en cuestión de días* si la economía va mal.*



Es que la economía ya va mal. China sabe que está intercambiando sus materias primas y productos por papelitos que puede amontonar, y que precisamente, cuantos mas papelitos amontone, menos valor tienen y menos les van a dar por ellos. China sabe que el amontonamiento de esos papelitos es inversamente proporcional a su valor, por ello también se encuentran en una encrucijada: o patadón palante y acumular papelitos entregando su riqueza a cambio de casi nada o buscar otros mercados cuya moneda tenga un respaldo más realista en materias primas o productos que los chinos necesiten.


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es que la economía ya va mal. China sabe que está intercambiando sus materias primas y productos por papelitos que puede amontonar, y que precisamente, cuantos mas papelitos amontone, menos valor tienen y menos les van a dar por ellos. China sabe que el amontonamiento de esos papelitos es inversamente proporcional a su valor, por ello también se encuentran en una encrucijada: o patadón palante y acumular papelitos entregando su riqueza a cambio de casi nada o buscar otros mercados cuya moneda tenga un respaldo más realista en materias primas o productos que los chinos necesiten.



Los chinos llevan cinco años comprando oro a saco, así que creo que ya tienen un plan.


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Otro imbécil que vive en su mundo paralelo.
> 
> Si, estás cosas ya las he leido antes. Por eso mi lista de ignorados llega a 1000. Y no tengo más porque estoy a la espera de que calopez amplie el número.



Si te queda un hueco puedes meterme porque hay que ser gilipollas para venir a un foro a tener mil ignorados ... Yo no tengo ni uno ni voy a tenerlo nunca porque lo divertido de burbuja es leer a todos y aprender de todos y si no lo sabes es que eres gilipollas y encimas presumes de eso.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

> "autsaider, post: 40713037, member: 3613"]
> Las naciones del mundo han decidido que el 60% de sus reservas estén en dólares, ..



Y los que decidieron que no, fueron asesinados y sus países destruidos,
por los santos y venéficos designios de los dueños del dólar ¿Qué tal?


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero en USA* tienen leyes que impiden usar leche que no sea la producida por tres compañias oligopolisticas de allí *ypor eso estan teniendo ese problema ... Medio mundo les puede abastecer pero no le van a quitar un monopolio a una compañia porque si.



Uy... ¿pero eso no era _socialijmo..._?


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todos a dar pedales chavales!!!!
> Con 40 a la sombra en verano, o a -5 grados
> 
> La UE quiere incentivar la adquisición de bicicletas para ahorrar energía
> ...




Me veo los balcones llenos de gente aplaudiendo a los ciclistas que van por la calle a las 20:00...

Saldremos mas fuertes, de piernas y culo, eso si.


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Uy... ¿pero eso no era _socialijmo..._?



Les ha preocupado una puta mierda hasta que la cosa ha llegado a ser ya escandalosa y ahora de prisa y corriendo a traer suministros de fuera saltandose sus propias reglas pero al haber escandalo la gente ha caido ya y no creo que les permitan volver a la situación inicial. Cuando los americanos descubran que en el resto del mudo los medicamentos son asequibles entonces será ya la hostia pero curiosamente traer medicamentos de Canada a USA esta prohibido.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Otro imbécil que vive en su mundo paralelo.
> 
> Si, estás cosas ya las he leido antes. Por eso mi lista de ignorados llega a 1000. Y no tengo más porque *estoy a la espera de que calopez amplie el número.*



Ve a Ikea a comprarte un sofá nuevo...
Lo vas a necesitar.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (20 May 2022)

Of topic supongo......


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Of topic supongo......



O no...


----------



## Elimina (20 May 2022)

En Azovstal había unos 1 700 soldados ucranianos ‎y 800 banderistas


Las informaciones recogidas por el ejército ruso entre las personas que se hallaban en el complejo ‎siderúrgico Azovstal hacen pensar que allí había 2 500 miembros del ejército ucraniano, entre ‎los cuales se contaban al menos 804 banderistas del regimiento Azov. ‎ Los 1 800 elementos armados...




www.voltairenet.org





*En Azovstal había unos 1 700 soldados ucranianos ‎y 800 banderistas*

Red Voltaire _|_ 20 de mayo de 2022

Deutsch English français






Las informaciones recogidas por el ejército ruso entre las personas que se hallaban en el complejo ‎siderúrgico Azovstal hacen pensar que allí había 2 500 miembros del ejército ucraniano, entre ‎los cuales se contaban al menos 804 banderistas del regimiento Azov. ‎
Los 1 800 elementos armados ucranianos que aún estaban atrincherados en Azovstal se rindieron a las ‎fuerzas rusas el 16 de mayo. ‎
Por su parte, los civiles ucranianos que ya habían salido del complejo siderúrgico aseguraron a los ‎entrevistadores rusos que los banderistas los utilizaron como escudos humanos. ‎
Las autoridades rusas se han comprometido a liberar los soldados ucranianos pero consideran que ‎los banderistas –así llamados porque pertenecen al movimiento creado en Ucrania por Stepan Bandera ‎‎(1909-1959), activo colaborador de los nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial–, son ‎terroristas que tendrán que ser juzgados por los crímenes que han cometido ‎desde 2014. ‎
El presidente del parlamento ruso, Viacheslav Volodin, ha expresado su intención de solicitar la ‎adopción de un proyecto de ley que prohíba incluir a los banderistas del regimiento Azov en los ‎intercambios de prisioneros entre Rusia y Ucrania. ‎


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

A este aun se lo van a cargar cuando regrese a Kiev por prorruso...


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Of topic supongo......



Si, off-topic.


María Suescun
@69Robertt
·7m

Replying to 
@MundoEConflicto
Es un incendio en unas obras cerca a la pista de aterrizaje, ya lo están apagando. Fuente: La tribune de Genève.


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Me veo los balcones llenos de gente aplaudiendo a los ciclistas que van por la calle a las 20:00...
> 
> Saldremos mas fuertes, de piernas y culo, eso si.



De 10 a 4 de la tarde será deporte extremo...


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Este conflicto no da para más. La guerra se estancará como otros muchos más conflictos que hay en el mundo y Rusia irá poco a poco ocupando nuevos territorios hasta que haya conseguido lo que llaman Nueva Rusia.

Ahora ya nos empiezan a ofrecer el "directo" sobre la viruela del mono.....hay que cambiar la atención de la gente.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

Deje de decir estupideces, la República Popular China no necesita invadir a nadie, y menos a un aliado, en todo caso, darán por culo a las ratgas traidoras taiwanesas, chupapollas de los yanquis, (ellas y usted).


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> O no...



Es el LHC abriendo un portal dimensional a base de combustión de hidrocarburos.

En realidad el área está muy urbanizada y puede ser cualquier incendio, no se exactamente donde es , hay un terminal grande de aviación corporativa por el lado cercano a Francia, el lado de las terminales es directamente una zona urbana. Creo que es más bien por el lado francés.


----------



## Arraki (20 May 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (20 May 2022)

- Que ha sido ? nino o nina ? 
- nina 
- Que nombre le han puesto ? 
- Popasna 
- Y ese nombre quien se lo puso ? 
- Su padre , que es un forofo de burbuja.info
- Ahhh ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿O el acuerdo de no expandir la NATO hasta las fronteras rusas ?



Ese famoso acuerdo del que nadie jamás ha visto una copia (ni siquiera los rusos, claro)


----------



## Yomateix (20 May 2022)

*Eslovaquia pagará en rublos el gas de Rusia*

_La compañía encargada de suministrar gas a Eslovaquia, Slovensky Plynarensky Priemysel (SPP), ha anunciado este viernes que comenzará a pagar en rublos por la energía proveniente de Rusia._



Es curioso ver como los políticos de repente se han dado cuenta de que es un problema el desabastecimiento alimentario y piden a Rusia que desbloquee el puerto (más el problema de las minas colocadas por los Ucraniano) La guerra ha ido a más debido al armamento y a los millones enviados por Europa y la Otan....y ahora es cuando se dan cuenta de que alargar la guerra es un problema, entre otros por falta del cereal.

_"Borrell ha añadido que "esto va a hacer que se agudice la pobreza y la desigualdad. Los más afectados van a ser los países más vulnerables"_


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Los que desean una guerra larga y absurda tendrán éxito, este verano la contemplarán desde la distancia y una cómoda tumbona junto al mediterráneo, mientras otros morirán a diario defendiendo ideales que se evaporaran junto a sus vidas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Mundo ruso:


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



¿No se puede hacer una colecta para enviar a este gilipollas y al de cosas militares al frente de batalla?

Por cierto, cuando veo al de cosas militares me acuerdo del hilo de la ofensiva rusa atascada y la fauna que allí habita.... me los imagino a todos mas o menos como el.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2022)

Vaya lo que se ha incendiado en Suiza son los nuevos centros - en construcción - de la Interpol y el Centro Federal de acogida a Refugiados


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Los rusos bombardean un río, subnormalidad? maldad?


----------



## Yomateix (20 May 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas han reconocido que cerca de* 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados del país *--algo menos de la mitad del territorio nacional-- deberá ser desminado tras la guerra. "La guerra en Ucrania aún no ha terminado, pero ya tenemos alrededor de *300.000 kilómetros cuadrados para desminar*", ha informado la viceministra del Interior, Mari Hakobian, según recoge la agencia Ukrinform.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Putin nunca ha perdido una guerra y esta tampoco!...puede estar asi 10 años porque mientras la industria rusa repone armamento...la Ucraniana vive de la limosna de la OTAN y su economía esta colapsada!..300 puentes destruidos, los mares y el espacio aéreo bloqueados, las fabricas y depósitos de combustible destruidos, los campos sin cultivar...etc..


----------



## manodura79 (20 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues es muy sencillo, porque si Rusia hubiera invadido Ucrania sin mayores problemas, en un par de meses te está invadiendo otro país. Cuando haces pop-no-hay-stop.



Estaría bien argumentar esa teoría porque si la sueltas así, en crudo, parecería que careces de capacidad de análisis.
Para que Rusia invadiera otro país una vez ocupada Ucrania necesitaría una fuerza colozal. De hecho no tengo claro que termine ocupando toda Ucrania. Ni de broma. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya lo que se ha incendiado en Suiza son los nuevos centros - en construcción - de la Interpol y el Centro Federal de acogida a Refugiados



Será casualidad. Veo que es muy cerca de la cabecera 23, por la parte NE del aeropuerto.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Es que, más que experto en armamento ligero, realmente es experto en raciones de comida pesada.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

La corresponsal Iryna Kuksenkova informa que tras Volyn, Kalyna también se rindió. Ahora están juntos de nuevo.
Queda "Redis" y luego toda la combinación ganadora se reunirá en el centro de detención preventiva de Taganrog o en Rostov. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Hoy a las 18:12, nuestro Su-35 ha derribado un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana sobre el pueblo de Kuleshovka en un combate aéreo.Hoy a las 18:12, nuestro Su-35 ha derribado un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana sobre el pueblo de Kuleshovka en un combate aéreo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los que desean una guerra larga y absurda tendrán éxito, este verano la contemplarán desde la distancia y una cómoda tumbona junto al mediterráneo, mientras otros morirán a diario defendiendo ideales que se evaporaran junto a sus vidas.



Miraran al Atlántico y al pacifico. Segun en que orilla se encuentren.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Un gran número de ambulancias con las sirenas encendidas se dirigieron a la ciudad de Chornomorske tras una nueva llegada.
Anteriormente, la planta portuaria de Odessa también fue afectada.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## kikepm (20 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, solo que en este caso, de momento y por ahora, la FED y su GREAT UNWIND no lo piensan armar mediante la vía clásica, venta de títulos de deuda acumulados, sino simplemente dejando que lleguen a vencimiento y no renovando adquisiciones.
> Algo similar pero aun más moderado ha insinuado el BCE (que remedio).
> 
> Los estados, ante esta ausencia de comprador final de deuda pública (por tanto, incapacidad inicial de funcionar a déficit), pueden implementar mediante vehículos de propósito especial cosas tipo los Bonos MEFO de Hjalmar Schacht.



Para los que no lo entiendan, el resultado neto de vender deuda y de no renovar deuda es equivalente en términos de masa monetaria.

En el primer caso, el banco central retira dinero en circulación al vender sus bonos (alguien paga dinero por ellos al B.C.), mientras que en el segundo el Tesoro debe devolver el nominal del bono (ya que es un préstamo, toda compra de deuda lo es) al tenedor del bono, esto es a la FED, con lo que se retira esa cantidad de circulación.

La única diferencia es que la venta del bono puede darse antes de su vencimiento.


En todo caso, si es verdad que la FED planea reducir su balance y eliminar masa monetaria según vencimientos, vamos a asistir a una interesante crisis deflacionaria, veremos quiebras por doquier antes de la implosión final.

Muchos van a aprender de economía hasta la próxima crisis monetaria, allá por 2094, que se producirá inmediatamente después de la burbuja de los vehículos tripulados a Venus (no podrá ser de ladrillo, ya que las casas se empezaron a construir mediante campos de energía desde 2063).

La naturaleza humana y de la casta política, que no cambia en milenios.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

"Los sueños "húmedos" de Kiev de una evacuación preparada de los nazis de Azov se han convertido en un banal prisionero de guerra para estos cabrones criados en las catacumbas. Y para todos los ucranianos, otra falsedad, que sin duda creerán.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Ucrania está "estudiando" la propuesta italiana para un plan de paz.*
El Gobierno ucraniano está "estudiando" *la propuesta italiana para lograr la paz en la guerra con Rusia*, ha afirmado este viernes un portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Kiev, Oleg Nikolenko."La parte italiana ha compartido su visión sobre las maneras de poner fin a la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania. Las propuestas relevantes están siendo estudiadas," dice el portavoz, en declaraciones citadas por la agencia Interfax.

Añade que su Ministerio da la bienvenida a todos y cada uno de los esfuerzos internacionales para restaurar la paz en suelo ucraniano. "*Al mismo tiempo, toda decisión política debe pasarse en el respeto a la soberanía e integridad territorial de Ucrania en sus fronteras reconocidas internacionalmente",* ha subrayado Nikolenko.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

Los descuartizadores van a tener que cortar mucha leña...


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*China limita a las palabras su apoyo a Rusia.*
"Hace tiempo que la guerra en Ucrania pasó a ser un tema intrascendente dentro de China. No fluye en las conversaciones a pie de calle. En Weibo, el hermano chino de Twitter, los hashtags que hacen referencia a la situación en Europa del Este apenas tienen impacto."









China esquiva la ayuda económica y militar a Rusia


Hace tiempo que la guerra en Ucrania pasó a ser un tema intrascendente dentro de China. No fluye en las conversaciones a pie de calle. En Weibo, el hermano chino de Twitter, los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy a las 18:12, nuestro Su-35 ha derribado un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana sobre el pueblo de Kuleshovka en un combate aéreo.Hoy a las 18:12, nuestro Su-35 ha derribado un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana sobre el pueblo de Kuleshovka en un combate aéreo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parten de una base tecnológica idéntica, Ucrania cuenta con la ayuda de Inteligencia de la OTAN, pero no ha ganado ni un sólo combate aire-aire. Está claro que la idea de piloto solitario estilo Barón Rojo o Top Gun no funciona, no es un arma contra un arma en duelo singular, sino un enfrentamiento en equipo, donde el piloto puede ser un delantero estrella... Pero no ouede nada sin los otros 10 jugadores... Y el utillero, jardinero, entrenador...


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

George W. Bush a Vovan & Lexus sobre las ONG y los medios respaldados por Estados Unidos en Rusia:
“Obviamente, la guerra de información es muy importante” para poner a los rusos en contra de Putin. "Tenemos expertos en nuestro personal... Obviamente, tienen que conectar los apagones rusos".


*Bernie Sanders acaba de votar SÍ a la financiación de la guerra de poder de EE. UU. en Ucrania *por una suma de $ 40 mil millones. 
Así que ahora está oficialmente registrado que todos los políticos nacionales asociados con el activista de "izquierda" están completamente de acuerdo con la escalada de la guerra. Así es la "Izquierda" ahora


Ataque con misiles rusos a una instalación militar ucraniana en Lozova.. Región de #Járkov.


Devastador. Supongamos que estaba siendo utilizado como cuartel. ¿Otros 100?


----------



## Salamandra (20 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> *Ucrania bloqueó barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa - Edición turca de Aydinlik*
> 
> _Como se supo a la publicación, Ucrania no permite que 21 barcos turcos abandonen el puerto y los utiliza como escudos humanos para crear un obstáculo a la ofensiva en Odessa._
> 
> ...



Y nos chupamos el dedo, Turquía que es OTAN no protesta por sus barcos retenidos ¿no? Pues Turquía, cuando quiere, ya protesta y sabe defender sus derechos.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 May 2022)

Eso es un problema que se lo han buscado ellos mismos, no se si para proteger a sus empresas o porque son "idiotas" textualmente o ambas cosas pero no tiene nada que ver con la carestía de alimentos.
Creo que México es la única autorizada a importar leche maternizada y en una cantidad pequeña, los EU y Suiza no pasamos el corte de lo que FDA pedía, entre otras cosas que en el etiquetado se pusieran los componentes que la forman en un orden predeterminado por la FDA.
Eso lo vi en video que se posteo en este hilo creo que por pifiado


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Putin, que te duermes, que ya nos están colando otro virus.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Ucranios derriban cochinodrone con antiaéreo portátil donado por Polonia


----------



## Galiciaverde (20 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me has dejado acojonado.
> Ahora estudia radiación coherente, te paso el enlace.
> 
> 
> ...



Y a mí me han dejado acojonada tus ecuaciones. Muy interesantes. Gracias


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

Ucranios les muestran a los rusos quien manda, rusos a callar e incendiarse


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Putin, que te duermes, que ya nos están colando otro virus.



Jooder, que lejos han llegado las aves migratorias que soltaron en los laboratorios yanquis en Ucrania:

"¿Pero qué son los pájaros numerados?!


Después de estudiar la migración de las aves y observarlas a lo largo de las estaciones, los especialistas ambientales y los zoólogos podrán conocer el camino que toman cada año estas aves en su viaje estacional, incluidas, las que viajan de un país a otro o incluso de un continente a otros.


Aquí entra el papel de la inteligencia de las partes que llevan un plan malévolo, un grupo de estas aves migratorias son «arrestadas», digitalizadas y provistas de una cápsula de gérmenes que llevan un chip para ser controlados a través de computadoras, luego son liberadas de nuevo para unirse a las aves migratorias a los países donde se planea el daño".


https://www.cubaperiodistas.cu/index.php/2022/04/mensaje-urgente-de-ignacio-ramonet/


----------



## .Kaikus (20 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Dos curiosidades:
> 
> Muchos salen correctamente afeitados y aparentemente aseados, no salen en un mal estado físico.
> 
> Muy radicales pero todos entienden ruso.



Lo que les enseñan en las escuelas ucranianas es que los ukros son proto-germanos y descendientes de varegos nordicos, pero ahora se dan cuenta que solo son un monton de paletos, de mujiks manipulables.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

A día de hoy, el número de prisioneros de Azovstal ha superado con creces los 2.000. Creo que mañana el Ministerio de Defensa ruso especificará el número total de los que ya se han rendido. Entre los que se rindieron están el "Kalyna" y el "Volyn". También hay informes hasta ahora no confirmados de que el "Redis" también se rindió (la corresponsal Irina Kuksenkova escribe que se rindió).
Los que permanecen en la planta siguen destruyendo materiales comprometedores, explosivos y equipos valiosos.
En resumen, el drama de Azovstal terminó en una farsa ridícula. O, como lo llaman ahora los especialmente adictos, "extracción".

La extracción es cuando se capitula pero se pretende tener el control de la situación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

La forma de agarrarse bien las calandracas debería ser de lo primero que le enseñan a un spetsnaz, aun así estos se fuero a Ucrania a lo loco, sin tenerlas bien agarradas y pasó lo que tenía que pasar.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Se harán películas sobre la batalla por Mariupol. Se estudiará en las academias y escuelas militares, por supuesto, porque, según todos los cánones de la ciencia militar, el enemigo podría y debería haber defendido el nodo de defensa de Mariupol durante al menos un mes y medio más, según el plan del Estado Mayor Conjunto estadounidense. Durante ese tiempo, Ucrania se iba a llenar de armas y municiones, creando una agrupación lo suficientemente grande como para desalojar la guarnición de Mariupol.

Pero los rusos no lo pospusieron y, utilizando la aviación y la artillería, asaltaron la ciudad, desalojando de las zonas residenciales a las AFU, a la policía de Bandera y a los nacionalistas allí atrincherados y conduciendo al enemigo al subsuelo de la planta de Azovstal. Los túneles tienen 26 km de longitud. Podrían haber estado sentados allí durante mucho tiempo, pero se rindieron porque se les advirtió - de lo contrario, la muerte.

Pero los rusos ganaron a pesar de, no gracias a, el hecho de que las fuerzas aliadas de la Federación Rusa y la DNR no tenían una superioridad de seis o incluso tres veces de la mano de obra necesaria para las acciones ofensivas en la ciudad.
Además, la relación de fuerzas era aproximadamente de 1 a 1, si no menos en el lado de avance. Esto es el saber hacer en el arte de la guerra. Lo digo sin ningún tipo de sarcasmo o ironía. Esto no ha ocurrido nunca antes en la historia.

Dado que la agrupación ucraniana en Mariupol contaba con unos 25.000 hombres, aproximadamente el mismo número (en realidad, algo menos) fue concentrado por Rusia en esta dirección. Se puede prescindir de la charla de los aficionados en Kiev. Allí gritaban que 50 mil personas asaltaban Mariupol. Pero si el miedo tiene muchos ojos, o si las peculiaridades de la autoconciencia sueca - para inflarse a sí mismo reclamando importancia y heroísmo, aunque no había ninguno.

Y brevemente sobre las pérdidas del enemigo. En el sector de Mariupol se rindieron de 5 a 7 mil personas. Pero no es necesario afirmar (lo que, por desgracia, hacen los expertos que no han combatido) que el grupo restante de 20 mil está completamente destruido físicamente y lisiado. Por supuesto, allí no hay tales pérdidas.

También deberíamos tomarnos con calma la información de que la mayoría de las unidades de las AFU que defendían la fortificación de Mariupol se retiraron y huyeron hacia el noroeste, abandonando la zona antes del golpe final de la tapa de la caldera.

Según esto, las pérdidas del enemigo en Mariupol pueden ascender a unos 10.000 heridos, muertos y desertores, lo que es una buena cifra para el Ejército ruso y los combatientes movilizados del
Donbass.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los descuartizadores van a tener que cortar mucha leña...



Están ellos preocupaos? No, pues no te preocupes tu tampoco!


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jooder, que lejos han llegado las aves migratorias que soltaron en los laboratorios yanquis en Ucrania:
> 
> "¿Pero qué son los pájaros numerados?!
> 
> ...





En Egipto les van a caer las siete plagas y alguna más de propina.y turcos y golfos también tendrán lo suyo


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Esta es una ilustración de un artículo del Washington Post que muestra cómo trabaja el futuro jefe de la Junta de Gobierno de Desinformación del Departamento de Seguridad Nacional (el departamento del Servicio de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU. para combatir la "desinformación") en el cuartel general de la campaña de Vladimir Zelenski.

Sí, así de fácil.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca el cuartel general de las AFU en Donbass y destruye el equipamiento cercano









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Tras Odessa y Lozovy, se añadieron por la noche las regiones de Kharkiv y Mykolaiv.
Cerca de Kherson, la defensa aérea estaba trabajando, derribando misiles o drones ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

Dineros regalo; para mi no tengo.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los descuartizadores van a tener que cortar mucha leña...




Lo importante es hacerle caso a la UE


----------



## lapetus (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La naturaleza humana y de la casta política, que no cambia en milenios.



Mientras no se prohiba la impresora del banco central y el multiplicador bancario, seguirá el robo.


----------



## No al NOM (20 May 2022)

Calopez payaso ya ni se puede cerrar la publi sin que al pinchar acabes entrando en la publi, en serio que desgraciado eres


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

La version oficial es que es un virus que se contagia por el contacto (como la lepra) lo cual no encaja en la súbita aparición simultanea de varios puntos de contagio, ¿o acaso como diria el Señor Spock "han resuelto el problema"?


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

*Los líderes de la UE: Señor Vladimir, ¿a dónde va?*

*Zelensky: después de la exitosa evacuación de nuestros combatientes de Azovstal, es hora de que yo también evacúe*


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

La rendición de los nazis en Azovstal llega a su fin.

1. La corresponsal militar Iryna Kuksenkova informa que el "Kalyna" y el "Volyn" se han rendido durante el día de hoy. Y más recientemente, informó de que los "Redis" también se rindieron (a la espera de confirmar las fotos o el vídeo)
2) El número total de soldados y oficiales enemigos rendidos hoy supera con seguridad los 2000. El número exacto se conocerá probablemente mañana.
3. todavía hay un número de nazis en la planta, que están destruyendo equipos valiosos y diversas propiedades antes de rendirse.
4. El proceso de rendición continuará mañana. Khodakovsky afirma que en el momento de la rendición había más personas sentadas en Azovstal que las que bloqueaban en Mariupol.
5. Una vez finalizada la rendición, cabe esperar un proceso de limpieza de la zona e interesantes visitas a los sótanos de Azovstal,
6. Militarmente hablando, la historia está casi terminada. Sólo queda la cuestión de la entrega de los sótanos restantes y la cuestión de los diversos intercambios que Ucrania está pidiendo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

Ucranianos, dos palabras, tres mentiras:


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Convoy ruso de 11 km camino del Donbass


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Calopez payaso ya ni se puede cerrar la publi sin que al pinchar acabes entrando en la publi, en serio que desgraciado eres



Yo estoy hasta los huevos de propaganda de sofás Natuzzi. Me he juramentado que moriré sin comprar nada ahi.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)




----------



## kikepm (20 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Mientras no se prohiba la impresora del banco central y el multiplicador bancario, seguirá el robo.



Los bancos centrales son una gran desgracia que convendría abolir, pero el multiplicador bancario en si mismo no es la fuente del mal.

El problema existe porque los gobiernos que viven felices en sistemas fiat con banco central, impiden por medio de leyes, es decir mediante la violencia o amenaza de ejercerla, la competencia de otras formas de dinero.

Con dinero en competencia es imposible inflactar en la forma que vemos actualmente, el dinero malo (aquel que puede ser inflactado infinitamente a voluntad del emisor) es expulsado del mercado una vez cruzada una determinada cantidad de emisión sin respaldo en exceso.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Un convoy de autobuses que transportaba a los trabajadores de Azov y a otras personas que habían abandonado el territorio de Azovstal y estaban siendo trasladados desde Mariupol. Uno de los últimos, probablemente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dineros regalo; para mi no tengo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1064821




¿Sabemos algo de la leche para bebés?

Ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Seguimos para bingo...
hace 45 m

España apoya la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea y está a la espera del informe de junio de la Comisión Europea, - dijo el ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albarez.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (20 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se harán películas sobre la batalla por Mariupol. Se estudiará en las academias y escuelas militares, por supuesto, porque, según todos los cánones de la ciencia militar, el enemigo podría y debería haber defendido el nodo de defensa de Mariupol durante al menos un mes y medio más, según el plan del Estado Mayor Conjunto estadounidense. Durante ese tiempo, Ucrania se iba a llenar de armas y municiones, creando una agrupación lo suficientemente grande como para desalojar la guarnición de Mariupol.
> 
> Pero los rusos no lo pospusieron y, utilizando la aviación y la artillería, asaltaron la ciudad, desalojando de las zonas residenciales a las AFU, a la policía de Bandera y a los nacionalistas allí atrincherados y conduciendo al enemigo al subsuelo de la planta de Azovstal. Los túneles tienen 26 km de longitud. Podrían haber estado sentados allí durante mucho tiempo, pero se rindieron porque se les advirtió - de lo contrario, la muerte.
> 
> ...



Hablar en términos de infantería (1:1) es engañoso.
La técnica y táctica rusa es muy superior a la ucraniana.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 May 2022)

Dámelo todo papito 

_El embajador sueco de Turquía quiere que la parlamentaria Amineh Kakabaveh sea extraditada a Turquía, escribe TT
_


----------



## Salamandra (20 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La rendición de los nazis en Azovstal llega a su fin.
> 
> 1. La corresponsal militar Iryna Kuksenkova informa que el "Kalyna" y el "Volyn" se han rendido durante el día de hoy. Y más recientemente, informó de que los "Redis" también se rindieron (a la espera de confirmar las fotos o el vídeo)
> 2) El número total de soldados y oficiales enemigos rendidos hoy supera con seguridad los 2000. El número exacto se conocerá probablemente mañana.
> ...



¿Sabéis si siguen bombardeando ymetiéndose más adentro en la fábrica? Porque ahora era el momento...para sacar todas las cosas posibles, aunque quizás ya les da igual porque ya saben lo que hay que saber.

Pero ¡leñe! Es la parte de novela de ésta historia.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Hace 50 min

Jefe de la LPR: Como parte de la ayuda económica a la República Popular de Lugansk, Rusia ha decidido construir una moderna planta de asfalto en Lugansk


----------



## No al NOM (20 May 2022)

Los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo se han pegado un buen tiro y todos lo hemos visto, la poca credibilidad que podían tener ya ni la tienen.

Lo mismo digo de los políticos


----------



## capitán almeida (20 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Están ellos preocupaos? No, pues no te preocupes tu tampoco!



Aplícate el cuento con la operación especial, los rusos están preocupaos? Pues tú tampoco campeón


----------



## capitán almeida (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dámelo todo papito
> 
> _El embajador sueco de Turquía quiere que la parlamentaria Amineh Kakabaveh sea extraditada a Turquía, escribe TT
> _



y la entregarán, vaya si la entregarán, será por derechos humanos...


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Momento del impacto en la planta de Odessa


----------



## Seronoser (20 May 2022)

No sé si lo habéis comentado, pero los políticos suecos empiezan a enseñar la patita.
Han amenazado directamente a Croacia, por su no, a la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN.

Un país, el sueco, con el PIB PPA DE UCRANIA!!!, diciendo que ellos les dan mucha pasta a Croacia y tal    


Aquí tenéis a un eurodiputado sueco, nada menos!!!, amenazando a Croacia:



Suecia no merecía estar tan nerviosa...
Dentro de poco, lo estará más.
Decisión histórica que tendrá consecuencias la próxima década, entren o no en la Otan.


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si siguen bombardeando ymetiéndose más adentro en la fábrica? Porque ahora era el momento...para sacar todas las cosas posibles, aunque quizás ya les da igual porque ya saben lo que hay que saber.
> 
> Pero ¡leñe! Es la parte de novela de ésta historia.




No, no están bombardeando.


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

TASS: Las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas *utilizan cazas Su-57 de quinta generación *durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania


Se informa que las tropas aliadas entraron en *Viktorovka*, lo que significa el colapso total del grupo ucraniano cerca de Popasna.


❗Las unidades aliadas, según informes no confirmados, entraron en el pueblo de Viktorovka el día anterior, completando la derrota de la agrupación AFU en el sector de Popasnaya.
*La ciudad en sí está bajo el control del lado ruso.
*

*Video de Severodonetsk, hay combates en la ciudad*


Un nuevo complejo ruso anti-UAV fue visto en Ucrania


Uno de los mercenarios surcoreanos que luchan del lado de Kiev resultó gravemente herido en una zona de combate en el este de Ucrania.


‼El propietario de Azovstal, Rinat Akhmetov, decidió vender el superyate debido a "las circunstancias". Y - sí, ¡está prácticamente arruinado!


----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

El comandante del batallón Vostok de la DNR, Oleksandr Khodakovskyy, dijo que los nazis en Azovstal posiblemente estaban destruyendo algún material comprometedor o algo de valor

"Los últimos grupos enemigos están destruyendo algo valioso para ellos con explosivos antes de irse. Oímos los sonidos de las explosiones y vemos los destellos y el humo: no quieren que llegue a nuestras manos".









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis comentado, pero los políticos suecos empiezan a enseñar la patita.
> Han amenazado directamente a Croacia, por su no, a la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN.
> 
> Un país, el sueco, con el PIB PPA DE UCRANIA!!!, diciendo que ellos les dan mucha pasta a Croacia y tal
> ...



Yo no me creo que todos los políticos de la UE sean idiotas, ni los de Suecia ni los de Finlandia (alguno habrá con algo de cerebro ).

Lo que creo es que las voluntades tienen un precio y que hay demanda de voluntades, sobre todo desde USA.


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Hablar en términos de infantería (1:1) es engañoso.
> La superioridad técnica y táctica rusa es muy superior a la ucraniana.



¿Cómo? ¿Pero no te has enterado de que los rusos fracasaron y se quedaron sin combustible hace semanas? Y sin munición, tanques, aviones, misiles...

Y, coñas aparte, no hay q quitar mérito a un ejército diseñado sólo para matr rusos sin importar bajas propias, un ejército proxy mandado por la OTAN. Yo sí creo q los rusos tienen mérito militar. Es una operación difícil y, además, hay restricciones en el uso de armamento y objetivos.
No es fácil, pardiez!


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Yo no me creo que todos los políticos de la UE sean idiotas, ni los de Suecia ni los de Finlandia (alguno habrá con algo de cerebro ).
> 
> Lo que creo es que las voluntades tienen un precio y que hay demanda de voluntades, sobre todo desde USA.



En el artículo q colgué de El territorio del Lince, mencionaba q Finlandia va a convertirse en el fabricante de rompehoelos par la OTAN en la disputa por el Ártico.
Es una lectura interesante.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

Sobre la llamada del Milley a Gerasimov, aventura Andei Martyanov, que está relacionada con el "eje"
Severodonetsk-Lisichansk que está para rematar y se espera otra gran "captura" de miles del VSU 
y de los nazis, así como de mercenarios de la OTAN. Por eso llamó a Gerasimov y que, además,
ningún ATACMS (Army Tactical Missile System) será transferido a la VSU, entre otras muchas cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dámelo todo papito
> 
> _El embajador sueco de Turquía quiere que la parlamentaria Amineh Kakabaveh sea extraditada a Turquía, escribe TT
> _



Poco es. Seguro que bajo cuerda se entregarán 100 donce3llas y 100 donceles, doncelos o doncellos... Peste a decadencia, caspa y moho.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo...
> hace 45 m
> 
> España apoya la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea y está a la espera del informe de junio de la Comisión Europea, - dijo el ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albarez.



Es lo peor de los españoles , aplauden con las orejas y nunca hay que negociar nada.

El peor era Zapatero,

1. Compró los leopard que Aznar les estaba puteando.De hecho Aznar alquilaba o le.dejaban unos cuantos para el desfile anual.

2.Fue el primero en reunirse con Bulgaria y Rumanía y declaró su firme propuesta de que entraran en la UE.

3.Y lo peor, aplaudió la nueva constitución europea, hecha por alguien que nos odiaba Giscard D'Estein . Antes de ella, tratado de Niza negociado por Aznar, Alemania tenía 29 votos, los mismos que Francia,UK e Italia. España y Polonia 27. Con la constitución nos ha bajado , confirmen por favor , a la mitad que Alemania. España fue la primera nación en aprobar la Constitución de marras.

Después , un año o dos después hubo un finde europeo a cara de perro por los fondos europeos , feder,cheque británico etc. Cuando terminó entrevistaron a Blair, UK había perdido en la negociación 100.000 millones de euros ( para un período ).Saben que contestó ? Que eso era un éxito , que por ejemplo España había perdido 1.100.000 millones. Se había quedado por encima del 80% de la renta media.

Siempre hacen lo mismo , entegamos nuestros comodines gratis y después no tenemos nada con que negociar.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (20 May 2022)

Viendo la columna de 11 Km de blindados rusa, solo podemos dar gracias a Putin por ser un hombre moderado, inteligente, calmado y ponderado. *Dios nos lo guarde muchos años.*
Por contra, viendo infraseres estrogenados como el sueco, amenazando a socios (Serbia) por tweeter  , nos damos cuenta de que los traidores socialistas, izquierdistas y progresistas han destrozado la idea de lo que un día fue una unión Europea.
LOS DIRIGENTES EUROPEOS NOS ESTÁN TRAICIONANDO


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 May 2022)

Vídeo de confirmación de Troitskoye tomado por nuestros marines.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## lapetus (20 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> el multiplicador bancario en si mismo no es la fuente del mal



Toda forma de impresora es el mal.
El que imprime de la nada está robando.

El robo de los bancos comerciales es un ataque directo al poder económico del pueblo. Cuanto más ahorra el pueblo, más dinero inventado acaba circulando, y menos valen los ahorros. Cada vez que el banco, mediante el multiplicador, se imprime dinero de la nada, está devaluando un poco el dinero de la sociedad.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 May 2022)

Hay q cerrar la frontera de Gibraltar con la escusa. Allí hay muchos monos.

Y también hay unos monitos pequñitos en el peñón.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Aplícate el cuento con la operación especial, los rusos están preocupaos? Pues tú tampoco campeón



A mi los rusos no me importan una mierda. Me preocupan los ucranios, que están siendo agredidos por un país abusón, imperialista y perverso.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Parece ser que el Sukhoi 57 habría recibido ya su bautismo de fuego en Ucrania.


----------



## Elimina (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucranianos, dos palabras, tres mentiras:



Ya en 2014, cuando la turba quemó vivas a 40 personas en el edificio de los sindicatos de Odessa, nuestros voceros llegaron a decir que los cócteles molotov se les habían caído a ellos mismos dentro del edificio. Desde luego conocen bien su profesión.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*El Presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, dijo que consideraría la victoria de Ucrania con la restauración total de la integridad territorial como el mejor final para la guerra de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania..*

Cuando se le preguntó cómo, en su opinión, terminaría la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, el Presidente respondió que “me gustaría que terminara con Ucrania devolviendo todos sus territorios a fronteras reconocidas internacionalmente”.

"Esto es muy importante para mí, para la seguridad de Polonia y para el futuro, porque en el sentido político significará la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra", subrayó Andrzej Duda.

Agregó que Polonia tiene muchas esperanzas en este escenario positivo porque será el más justo y brindará todo el apoyo posible a Ucrania.

El Presidente polaco también dijo que considera improbable que Rusia ataque a algún país de la OTAN.

UN.


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Por eso mi lista de ignorados llega a 1000. Y no tengo más porque estoy a la espera de que calopez amplie el número.



Tienen pensado ampliarlo algun dia? Hace tiempo que la tengo llena con 1.000 y tenia pensado borrarlos todos de ahi y volver a empezar ya que la mayoria de esos 1.000 ni esten activos ya, seran cuentas quemadas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Se encontró un cuaderno muy interesante en las posiciones recientemente "despejadas" de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Presuntamente, un sargento mantuvo registros desde el 2018. 

El ucro escribió sobre las clases de entrenamiento táctico, sobre cómo restaurar adecuadamente el orden entre el personal. Pero también sobre las armas que ellos recibieron.

Como se puede ver, los lanzagranadas de fabricación extranjera han estado en servicio durante mucho tiempo y hay suficientes en cada unidad, lo que sugiere que Estados Unidos y Europa no querían la paz en el territorio de Ucrania y prepararon el terreno para la ofensiva, suministrando a los militares y a los nazis sus armas.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

Conozco poco Portugal (tienen una pomada anti hemorroidal estupenda ) pero no se yo que anden dando besos tornillos cada dos por tres.


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Hablar en términos de infantería (1:1) es engañoso.
> La técnica y táctica rusa es muy superior a la ucraniana.



Si la técnica y táctica rusas son superiores, pero lo que han conseguido hasta ahora es una mierda, qué ha fallado?
y no me vengáis con panplinas, miles de rusos calcinados en sus T72, es conseguir una mierda


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Fotos atmosféricas del último bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Regimiento nazi Azov en Mariupol - la planta Azovstal.


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si te queda un hueco puedes meterme porque hay que ser gilipollas para venir a un foro a tener mil ignorados ... Yo no tengo ni uno ni voy a tenerlo nunca porque lo divertido de burbuja es leer a todos y aprender de todos y si no lo sabes es que eres gilipollas y encimas presumes de eso.



Pues no llegan ni a 100 por año, es decir ni dos a la semana, con la cantidad de mierda que se registra en el foro. La lista de ignorados le ahorra a uno mucho tiempo de vida y sobretodo es fundamental, para poder seguir hilos como estos sin saltarte montones de paginas por estar llenas de mierda haciendo eco de lo que ya propagan por la TV.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)




----------



## Atonito (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Se encontró un cuaderno muy interesante en las posiciones recientemente "despejadas" de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Presuntamente, un sargento mantuvo registros desde el 2018.
> 
> El ucro escribió sobre las clases de entrenamiento táctico, sobre cómo restaurar adecuadamente el orden entre el personal. Pero también sobre las armas que ellos recibieron.
> 
> Como se puede ver, los lanzagranadas de fabricación extranjera han estado en servicio durante mucho tiempo y hay suficientes en cada unidad, lo que sugiere que Estados Unidos y Europa no querían la paz en el territorio de Ucrania y prepararon el terreno para la ofensiva, suministrando a los militares y a los nazis sus armas.



Ni cotiza que la OTAN quería recuperar Crimea en 2022-23, siempre he dicho que lo de Crimea les escoció a los yankies del pentágono y Langley cosa mala, y llevan años preparando a los Ukros para recuperarla, el monje se les adelanto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Primero fueron las motos eléctricas














Y ahora nos sorprenden con esto:


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Una mujer denuncia las violaciones rusas en Ucrania en la alfombra roja de Cannes.*
Una mujer con el torso desnudo pintado con los colores de la bandera ucraniana y las palabras "dejen de violarnos", y con bragas de color rojo sangre, ha irrumpido este viernes en la alfombra roja del 75° Festival de Cine de Cannes. Los servicios de seguridad la han apartado rápidamente, según informa la agencia AFP.



El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, había denunciado a mediados de abril "cientos de casos de violación" observados en áreas previamente ocupadas por el ejército ruso, "incluyendo niñas menores de edad y niños muy pequeños". *Los testimonios recogidos por los medios corroboran desde mediados de abril los temores de las ONG que revelan indicios del uso de la violación como "arma de guerra".*


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

Fuentes locales informan llegadas a la región de Poltava.


Fuentes locales publican video de las consecuencias de las llegadas a la región de Kharkiv


En la alerta de ataque aéreo de la región de Nikolevsky. Los residentes locales publican videos de las secuelas de las llegadas.


⚡ Como resultado del bombardeo del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Vladimirovka (distrito de Volnovakha), *cinco civiles murieron, otra mujer resultó herida.*


En los cajeros automáticos ubicados en los territorios de LPR y DPR, ahora puede retirar efectivo de las tarjetas bancarias rusas.
El nuevo servicio es proporcionado por el International Settlement Bank.
Se puede retirar efectivo de tarjetas emitidas por bancos rusos, con la excepción de Visa y Mastercard.


Soldados de NM LPR salvaron a una madre y siete niños en los suburbios de Severodonetsk
Los soldados ucranianos en retirada encerraron a la familia en el sótano de la casa destruida, después de lo cual instalaron varios cables trampa. Los militares de Lugansk lograron despejar la casa y sacar a la gente.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



A falta de recursos bélicos convencionales, van a fundir al personal con enfermedades elaboradas.
¿También será "necesario· forzar el aislamiento social, o simplemente acojonar?


----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Es lo peor de los españoles , aplauden con las orejas y nunca hay que negociar nada.
> 
> El peor era Zapatero,
> 
> ...



Nos salió tan caro el supuesto desplante a la bandera yanqui que tanto le gusta recordar a la derechita otanista a la mínima ocasión....


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)




----------



## Honkler (20 May 2022)

Espero que los rusos (mejor chechenos) repartan estopa de la buena entre los responsables. Quiero ver ejecuciones


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A falta de recursos bélicos convencionales, van a fundir al personal con enfermedades elaboradas.
> ¿También será "necesario· forzar el aislamiento social, o simplemente acojonar?



Como dijo el Gran Filósofo granaino: "Semos munchos, tie que vení una enfermeá"


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)

Ahora toca que despejen el Donbass por completo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (20 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Deberíamos llamar a Estados Unidos la Horda anglo-puritana o algo así. Algún forero ingenioso que acuñe un neologismo para la historia.



Horda negra satanica


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (20 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y nos chupamos el dedo, Turquía que es OTAN no protesta por sus barcos retenidos ¿no? Pues Turquía, cuando quiere, ya protesta y sabe defender sus derechos.



¿Porqué iban a protestar, porque no dejan que sus barcos naveguen por una zona de guerra?....¿ y en caso de que los dejaran salir las tripulaciones se arriesgarían?....¿y el dueño del barco?.

Yo soy el capitán de uno de esos barcos y no me echan del puerto ni con agua hirviendo, lo tendría clarísimo..


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como dijo el Gran Filósofo granaino: "Semos munchos, tie que vení una enfermeá"



¿Spiriman?


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

El eje Polonia-UK-USA es la mayor esperanza para Ucrania y los que en mejor posición estarán cuando esto acabe. Apostar por ese eje es menos arriesgado de lo que pueda parecer y saldría MUY rentable, especialmente para países como España.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

spriteer

Francia teme que el conflicto ucraniano se extienda a otros países

Así lo afirmó el jueves el presidente francés Emanuel Macron en una reunión con el presidente moldavo Maya Sandu.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

La movida de Ucrania, a pesar de lo trágica que es, no es más que el cebo de algo más grande, 
aunque todavía ando en albis. Que los nazis y pringaos de Ucrania occidental crean que pueden
 "aguantar" la derrota es pura estupidez. Que el gobierno de EEUU esté dispuesto a pulirse 
40.000.000.000 de dólares para enviar armas obsoletas y carne de cañón a la casquería, estupidez
supina.

La cosa mas probable es que este otoño se produzca el cenit visual burbujero de "será en octubre":
La peor depresión que jamás haya visto EEEUU y nosotros. Algo extraño se vislumbra en el horizonte.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 May 2022)

*Shoigú: más de 1.900 combatientes de Azovstal se han rendido a las fuerzas rusas*






© Sputnik / Servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Aumentó a más de 1.900 la cifra de combatientes bloqueados en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariúpol que se entregaron prisioneros a las fuerzas de Rusia desde el 16 de mayo, declaró el ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú.

"Los nacionalistas bloqueados en la planta han comenzado a rendirse. Hasta ahora 1.908 personas han depuesto las armas", dijo Shoigú en una reunión del Ministerio de Defensa.
Agregó que *177 civiles, incluidos 85 mujeres y 47 menores*, fueron evacuados de la acería. Todos los evacuados, añadió, recibieron la ayuda médica y psicológica necesaria.

La planta Azovstal es el último lugar de concentración de las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariúpol, ciudad situada en la costa del mar de Azov, en el sureste de Ucrania, liberada por los militares de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk en abril.

El 16 de mayo el Ministerio castrense ruso anunció haber alcanzado un acuerdo con los militares ucranianos para la evacuación de los heridos de la planta.

*La próxima liberación de la república de Lugansk*
Shoigú destacó que las tropas ucranianas serán expulsadas pronto de la República Popular de Lugansk, proclamada en 2014 en los límites administrativos de la provincia homónima de Ucrania.

El ministro aseguró que las tropas rusas, junto con las milicias de Lugansk y Donetsk, "siguen extendiendo su control sobre los territorios del Donbás".

"Próximamente completarán la liberación de la República Popular de Lugansk", prometió.
El ministro supuso que Kiev infla la importancia de ciertos avances locales, que no serán duraderos.

"El régimen de Kiev sufre una derrota sobre el terreno y busca éxitos al menos a corto plazo en ciertas áreas, presentándolos como importantes", dijo.

Asimismo, Shoigú acusó al Ejército ucraniano de usar a civiles como escudo humano.

"Tratan de frenar el avance de las tropas rusas, no dejan salir a los habitantes de ciudades y pueblos, los usan como escudo humano", denunció.

Aún así, según Shoigú, las fuerzas rusas *hacen lo posible por evitar víctimas civiles*.

"A tales efectos hay corredores humanitarios que funcionan continuamente. Desde que [el 24 de febrero]empezó la operación militar especial, más de un millón 377 mil personas fueron evacuadas a Rusia desde zonas peligrosas en las repúblicas populares [de Donetsk y Lugansk], así como desde Ucrania", apuntó el ministro.

*Сontramedidas por los planes de Suecia y Finlandia*
Además, Shoigú informó que Rusia formará 12 unidades militares en el oeste del país en lo que resta de año ante los planes de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).

"Estamos tomando las contramedidas adecuadas. Bajo estas condiciones, mejoramos activamente la composición de combate de las tropas. Para fin de año, se formarán 12 unidades militares en el Distrito Militar Occidental", afirmó.
El también general del Ejército señaló que últimamente los vuelos de la aviación militar de Estados Unidos en Europa aumentaron de tres a 45 por año y la navegación de los barcos estadounidenses en el mar Báltico se ha vuelto sistemática.

"La situación en el distrito estratégico occidental se caracteriza por un incremento de las amenazas militares cerca de las fronteras rusas. En los últimos ocho años, la intensidad de los vuelos de superbombarderos estadounidenses en Europa se ha multiplicado por 15", resaltó Shoigú.

Además solo este año, indicó, los barcos de EEUU con misiles tácticos "realizaron tareas seis veces" cerca de la región rusa de Kaliningrado, y que "desde 2016, el sistema de control de objetivos detectó 24 acciones similares".

Según el titular de Defensa, las contramedidas rusas "están sincronizadas con el suministro de armas modernas y equipos militares a las tropas", y precisó que "este año se está previsto recibir más de 2.000 unidades de este tipo".
Además, Shoigú recordó que en este momento, EEUU y la OTAN están llevando a cabo los ejercicios Defensor de Europa cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y Bielorrusia "con la participación de hasta 40.000 militares de 30 países del bloque".

"La característica principal de las maniobras es el traslado de una división completa de EEUU al continente europeo, así como el despliegue de tropas en tres direcciones estratégicas: el Ártico, el oeste y el suroeste", explicó y agregó que "la tensión sigue creciendo en la zona del Distrito Militar Oeste".

La Alianza Atlántica organizó del 1 al 27 de mayo los ejercicios multinacionales de gran magnitud Defensor de Europa 2022 que se realizan en el territorio y en el espacio aéreo de 19 países de Europa Central y del Este, así como en los mares Báltico y del Norte.

Las maniobras más importantes se desarrollan en áreas limítrofes con Bielorrusia.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia declaró anteriormente que ese ejercicio de gran envergadura es una prueba de que la OTAN enfoca a Europa del Este como el más probable teatro de operaciones militares.

*Uso de drones*
El ministro de Defensa añadió que los militares rusos incrementaron siete veces el uso de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados en los últimos 10 años.

"En los últimos 10 años, la intensidad de sus vuelos se ha multiplicado por siete y el tiempo que pasan en vuelo al año creció 23 veces", dijo.
Shoigú precisó que desde el año 2015, los aparatos aéreos no tripulados vigilan las 24 horas del día casi todo el territorio de Siria donde Moscú se desempeña como mediador del conflicto entre las autoridades y la oposición.
Además, en lo que va de la operación ne Ucrania, los drones rusos se emplearon *durante 25.000 horas*, declaró el titular del organismo militar.
Detalló que esos aparatos se usan para el reconocimiento y realizan ataques puntuales contra objetivos enemigos en zonas urbanas densamente pobladas, sin dañar la infraestructura civil ni afectar a los civiles.

"La información de los drones se transmite a los usuarios en tiempo real lo que permite a las tropas reaccionar enseguida a los cambios de la situación y actuar con la mayor eficacia posible", añadió el ministro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Hay q cerrar la frontera de Gibraltar con la escusa. Allí hay muchos monos.
> 
> Y también hay unos monitos pequñitos en el peñón.



tambien a los monos como jagger, el simo hayha (aka antonio barcelo), rejon etc....contagian con su mierda en el forillo de Kalopez, estos hay que encerrarlos en una caja negra y mandarlos de viaje eterno por el universo y que no vuelvan mas


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

El comandante de Azov, Denis Prokopenko, abandonó Azovstal y se rindió.

La corresponsal del Primer
canal Irina Kuksenkova.

Todavía no hay confirmación oficial de esta información.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 May 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Están quebrados desde entonces y por eso no pueden pagar: los funcionarios yankis no cobran su salario desde entonces y los acreedores tampoco. Imbécil.



Otro troll al ignore.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

A los genocidas y asesinos rusos parece que tambien les estorban los palacios de cultura, no habia soldados dentro, por eso digo que les estorba el palacio de cultura en si. 7 civiles heridos incluido un niño.


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La movida de Ucrania, a pesar de lo trágica que es, no es más que el cebo de algo más grande,
> aunque todavía ando en albis. Que los nazis y pringaos de Ucrania occidental crean que pueden
> "aguantar" la derrota es pura estupidez. Que el gobierno de EEUU esté dispuesto a pulirse
> 40.000.000.000 de dólares para enviar armas obsoletas y carne de cañón a la casquería, estupidez
> ...



Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Algo muy raro se vislumbra en el horizonte y no va a ser bueno.

Yo tengo la costumbre de estar todo el día leyendo todo tipo de información (oficial y alternativa) y al igual que intuí y dije que el Covid iba a ser un evento catastrófico (cuando empezaba a haber solo unos pocos casos en China) mi intuición me dice que vamos hacía algo muy, pero que muy chungo.

La intuición no es más que tu cerebro advirtiéndote de una conclusión a la que él mismo ha llegado de forma inconsciente en base de la información que le has proporcionado... y mi cerebro me manda señales de acojone...


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)




----------



## Saturnin (20 May 2022)

*Rusia denuncia que Ucrania prepara nueva provocación en región de Sumy*

*La autoridad aclaró que el objetivo es que, en un futuro, se pueda acusar a los militares rusos de los supuestos ataques indiscriminados contra los civiles.*

El jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mizíntsev, denunció este jueves que Ucrania prepara una nueva provocación para culpar a las fuerzas de Moscú en la región de Sumy.

Además, detalló que militantes de batallones nacionalistas también planean disparar contra territorio fronterizo de Rusia, desde zonas con edificios residenciales, para "provocar fuego de respuesta contra edificios residenciales con lugareños retenidos en ellos".

"Seguido de una amplia cobertura en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales"

"Las formaciones armadas de Ucrania siguen utilizando amplias instituciones sanitarias y culturales, residenciales, iglesias, jardines de infancia y escuelas, y otras instalaciones civiles para albergar unidades militares y desplegar armas, mientras que no se trata de evacuar a los civiles de estas instalaciones", alertó Mizíntsev.









Rusia denuncia que Ucrania prepara nueva provocación en región de Sumy


La autoridad aclaró que el objetivo es que, en un futuro, se pueda acusar a los militares rusos de los supuestos ataques indiscriminados contra los civiles.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tambien a los monos como jagger, el simo hayha (aka antonio barcelo), rejon etc....contagian con su mierda en el forillo de Kalopez, estos hay que encerrarlos en una caja negra y mandarlos de viaje eterno por el universo y que no vuelvan mas



Y a ti basura inmunda habria que encerrarte en una caja llena de mierda y tirarla en una escombrera....rata de cloaca......


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Moscú anuncia la rendición de los últimos resistentes de Ucrania en Azovstal


Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia, anuncia Lituania Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia a partir




www.elmundo.es




*Putin ordena que Rusia rompa su dependencia tecnológica del extranjero*

La *guerra en Ucrania* está a punto de cumplir tres meses y algunas señales apuntan al desgaste que también está sufriendo *Rusia*. Su presidente, *Vladimir Putin*, ha ordenado romper la dependencia tecnológica del extranjero, lo que puede acentuar el aislamiento de su país. Este viernes se ha conocido además un proyecto de ley que le permitiría *reclutar más combatientes* para una contienda que se prolonga.

También van difundiéndose gestos de oposición contra *la invasión de Ucrania* dentro y fuera del territorio ruso. Un conocido rockero va a ser juzgado en San Petersburgo por sus criticas a la actuación de las Fuerzas Armadas. Las protestas han llegado, además, a la alfombra roja de Cannes, donde una mujer ha irrumpido con el torso desnudo para denunciar *las violaciones de Rusia* sobre *la población civil de Ucrania*.


----------



## Caracalla (20 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Es lo peor de los españoles , aplauden con las orejas y nunca hay que negociar nada.
> 
> El peor era Zapatero,
> 
> ...



Son traidores y merecen ser ahorcados.

No es tan difícil de entender.

El día que los Españoles comprendan esto, daremos el primer paso para la reconstrucción nacional.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y a ti basura inmunda habria que encerrarte en una caja llena de mierda y tirarla en una escombrera....rata de cloaca......



Lo de azovstal como va, hoyga? cuantos conejos han salido a las carceles rusas y pagaran sus crimenes joputa? Tu deberias de estar con ellos a animarlos que están decaidos


----------



## ZHU DE (20 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

La Duma rusa se propone eliminar las restricciones de edad para el servicio militar en virtud del contrato.


Esto incluye a mayores de 40 años y extranjeros mayores de 30. Atención: El enlace es del boletín oficial del parlamento ruso.


http://duma.gov.ru/Neus/54341/


En pocas palabras y para resumir. Se están quedando sin gente y necesitan más soldados profesionales, como también de carne de cañón. Incluidos extranjeros de NO nacionalidad rusa, para servir en el ejército.


Podríamos ver pronto soldados de muchos países en el ejército ruso. Pero no como voluntarios internacionales, sino como soldados dentro de la propia plantilla militar. Los soldados extranjeros obtendrán la nacionalidad rusa mientras estén en el proceso de adiestramiento.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)

*MARIUPOL LIBERADA!!!*


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Lo de azovstal como va, hoyga? cuantos conejos han salido a las carceles rusas y pagaran sus crimenes joputa? Tu deberias de estar con ellos a animarlos que están decaidos



Se nota que tus padres son hermanos….subnormal profunda....y encima HijaDLGP......


----------



## Elimina (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se nota que tus padres son hermanos….subnormal profunda....y encima HijaDLGP......



Das pena hasta a los nazis del azov. Anda, desconéctate y lárgate ya, que nohaces bien tu trabajo.


----------



## orcblin (20 May 2022)

hay muchas noticias que los ucranianos esperan repetir lo de Azovstal en otras ciudades..
pero la duda, quien se va a prestar a ello?
está muy bien para la publicidad del payaso de zelesky...
pero para el que se tiene que encerrar unos meses sin comida, bebida, luz, sol... ni esperanza para conseguir nada, no se que aliciente tiene..

si me dices, que después tendrán un plan de evacuación o lo que sea.. pero se ha visto que no hay nada, si no lo han echo por la creme de los azov y unos cuantos tops de la otan... que coño van a hacer por unos "pringados" ucranianos?


----------



## Billy Ray (20 May 2022)

_¡Azovstal ha terminado!
Todos los militantes se han rendido. 
Después de ver la cantidad de militantes que estaban dentro de Azovstal me gustaría señalar la decisión de Putin de no asaltar la planta. 
¡Fue la decisión correcta!_


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Noticia de la agencia de Rusia Interfax.

*RUSIA SE FORTIFICA

Rusia abrirá más de 10 bases militares ante el intento de Suecia y Finlandia de entrar en la OTAN*

"Nuestros vecinos más cercanos, Finlandia y Suecia, han pedido entrar en la OTAN. La tensión sigue creciendo en la zona de responsabilidad del Distrito Militar Oeste", ha explicado el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu.

Así, ha manifestado que estas doce "unidades" y "subunidades" serán creadas antes de final de 2022 y ha subrayado que las tropas recibirán más de 2.000 armas modernas y equipamiento militar, tal y como ha recogido la agencia rusa de noticias Interfax.

"La situación en la dirección estratégica oeste se caracteriza por el aumento de las amenazas militares cerca de las fronteras rusas", ha insistido Shoigu.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 May 2022)

No he podido leer nada.

Mañana corta Rusia gas a Finlandia.

Buenas noches


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Das pena hasta a los nazis del azov. Anda, desconéctate y lárgate ya, que nohaces bien tu trabajo.



Y eso quien lo dice????el tio mas gilipollas del foro---anda y vete a tomar porculo malafollá.....


----------



## orcblin (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> spriteer
> 
> Francia teme que el conflicto ucraniano se extienda a otros países
> 
> Así lo afirmó el jueves el presidente francés Emanuel Macron en una reunión con el presidente moldavo Maya Sandu.



pues claro que se va a extender a muchos sitios.

cuando países no puedan comer ni calentarse por el bloquea occidental a rusia, ya verás las revueltas ya...


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esto ya es descojonante: Los gringos pretenden decirle a Rusia a que precio tienen que vender su petróleo.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

❗ #Breaking
El territorio de "Azovstal" está completamente liberado - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Intel Slava Z, [20/05/2022 19:44]
❗Las instalaciones subterráneas de Azovstal, donde se escondían los militantes, 
quedaron bajo el control total de las fuerzas armadas rusas - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

Intel Slava Z, [20/05/2022 19:44]
❗El llamado "comandante" de "Azov" fue sacado en coche blindado especial por el odio 
de los habitantes de Mariupol y el deseo de represalias contra él - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Intel Slava Z, [20/05/2022 19:46]
⚡Shoigu informó a Putin sobre la finalización de la operación y la liberación completa
de la planta de Azovstal y Mariupol de los militantes ucranianos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Ostiá, que me he equivocado de hilo al ponerla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llegas un poco tarde…como la OTAN…


----------



## la mano negra (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. Algo muy raro se vislumbra en el horizonte y no va a ser bueno.
> 
> Yo tengo la costumbre de estar todo el día leyendo todo tipo de información (oficial y alternativa) y al igual que intuí y dije que el Covid iba a ser un evento catastrófico (cuando empezaba a haber solo unos pocos casos en China) mi intuición me dice que vamos hacía algo muy, pero que muy chungo.
> 
> La intuición no es más que tu cerebro advirtiéndote de una conclusión a la que él mismo ha llegado de forma inconsciente en base de la información que le has proporcionado... y mi cerebro me manda señales de acojone...



A mí también me está mandando señales de acojone desde hace tiempo , el mío . Especialmente por el asunto de los efectos secundarios de las mal llamadas vacunas. Lo quieren llamar , a dichos efectos secundarios , con otros nombres de forma desesperada y apurada pero está claro por lo que es , por muchas cortinas de humo que quieran tender. Las " vacunas" están generando un verdadero genocidio a nivel planetario y cada vez va a ser más patente y claro.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

*Google dejará de funcionar en Rusia tras declararse en bancarrota.*

Algunos servicios de Google dejarán de estar disponibles en Rusia. Aunque la empresa matriz, Alphabet, ya había anunciado sus intenciones de dejar de operar en el país del Este por la guerra, los motivos son otros: no puede seguir pagando a sus empleados y proveedores rusos.

“La incautación de la cuenta bancaria de Google Rusia por parte de las autoridades rusas ha hecho imposible que la oficina en este país funcione, incluyendo el pago a sus empleados en rusia y a los proveedores y vendedores, así como otras obligaciones financieras”, ha explicado un portavoz de la firma tecnológica a Reuters.

https://www.20minutos.es/tecnologia/...rrota-5002812/


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Possibly from a Kh-22 missile launched by a Russian Tu-22M3 bomber


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (20 May 2022)

Russian soldier with a Silok C-UAS system in Ukraine.








Better picture, hemispherical antennas in the background and the usual "array" of antennas in foreground. Looks a bit clumsy but the compenent parts are there.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Lo de azovstal como va, hoyga? cuantos conejos han salido a las carceles rusas y pagaran sus crimenes?



La mayor preocupación de Putin es la seguridad y la integridad física de los nazis. ¿Por qué no había ningún checheno en Mariúpol cacheando a los nazis?, ¿no se fía ya ni de Kadyrov, porque sabe que el checheno le ha visto el plumero a la babushka?.



mazuste dijo:


> Intel Slava Z, [20/05/2022 19:44]
> ❗El llamado "comandante" de "Azov" fue sacado en coche blindado especial por el odio
> de los habitantes de Mariupol y el deseo de represalias contra él - Ministerio de Defensa ruso



El intercambio es seguro, una vez se calmen las aguas. Y no por prisioneros rusos, si no a cambio del papelito firmado "con garantías".
Putin está desesperado por un "acuerdo de paz" para salvar la cara, ahora tiene que andar reclutando viejos y mercenarios extranjeros como carne de cañón (si activa la conscripción forzosa de jóvenes se lía parda en Moscú) y ordenando "finalizar la dependencia tecnológica de occidente" como si eso fuera igual que mover una división de soldaditos de plomo en el campo de batalla  
Eso ya no es mentalidad decimonónica, es que es medieval, propio de un subnormal que no entiende como funciona el mundo desde hace por lo menos 2 siglos. 
Las repúblicas lo tienen jodido, y a ver cuanto dura el Lukashenko, otro que tal baila...


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

El numero de rendidos en Azovstal es de 2439
a eso hay que sumar los 1389 rendidos de la infanteria de marina previamente

*entonces han quedado 3828 prisioneros del grupo total de la guarnicion de Mariupol, los demas muertos o "desaparecidos"*



















General del NKVD en Melitopol


----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Como veo que sois gente de poca fe, y no podré estar con vosotros en finde, os dejo una oración para que alcancéis la salvación...

*Padre Nuestro que estás en la Blanca Casa*
*avalado sea tu dólar
venga a nosotros tu imperio
hágase tu voluntad
así en América como en Eurasia
El IPC creciente de cada día
dánoslo hoy
y endósanos tu déficit
para que vivamos peor con alegria.
No nos dejes caer en la tentación
de comerciar con Rusia
y líbranos del Eje del Mal*
*y de pensar por nosotros mismos también.*

Reflexionad, hermanos, todavía estáis a tiempo.
Palabra de Biden. Te avalamos, señor...


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Possibly from a Kh-22 missile launched by a Russian Tu-22M3 bomber


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2022)

Oficialmente Mariupol ya es rusa completamente…mal día para la OTAN…


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14689499


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (20 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Oficialmente Mariupol ya es rusa completamente…mal día para la OTAN…
> 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/14689499



Lo era desde hace días. Lo que sí es espectacular es la resistencia tipo Termópilas de estos nuevos espartanos.

Y magnífica la astucia de Zelensky que ha conseguido que cumplan su misión, en vez de una rendición.

No se consuela quien no quiere, decían las viejas por mi zona.

EDITO porque puse cunplan en vez de cumplan, y temo más a TALIBÁN HORTOGRÁFICO que a un comando azovita...


----------



## Peineto (20 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues no llegan ni a 100 por año, es decir ni dos a la semana, con la cantidad de mierda que se registra en el foro. La lista de ignorados le ahorra a uno mucho tiempo de vida y sobretodo es fundamental, para poder seguir hilos como estos sin saltarte montones de paginas por estar llenas de mierda haciendo eco de lo que ya propagan por la TV.



Hay que ser muy osado y engreido para tachar a uno de gilipollas por el hecho de meter imbéciles, soplapollas, fascistas, lumpens mentales y derivados en el ignore. Yo también soy gilipollas por tener 1.000 impresentables en ignore.
Hace muchos años que aprendí que fascistas de derecha y fascistas de izquierda, en consecuencia de las aguas mansas me libre Dios que de las turbias me libro yo.


----------



## Zhukov (20 May 2022)

Informe de hoy: muy extenso porque cubre la situación general, un informe de Marina Kharkova, y otros de distintos sectores, y varios enlaces sobre tácticas y armas, 

*Noticias de la guerra 20/05/2022 – Informes, tácticas y armas*










Noticias de la guerra 20/05/2022 – Informes, tácticas y armas


Situación general: informe de Marina Kharkova «La espada de Damocles sobre el Donbass pronto será destruida» La situación es diferente en cada sector del frente. La situación más difícil y casi sin…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## amcxxl (20 May 2022)

ç



1918 , en la guerra de Ucrania, los alemanes sacan trenes con grano

1942 , en la guerra de Ucrania, los alemanes sacan trenes con grano

2022 , en la guerra de Ucrania, los alemanes sacan trenes con grano

alguien, obviamente es analfabeto













En Ucrania continúan los disturbios de los combatientes de la defensa, que fueron enviados al frente en el Donbass. Esta vez, las esposas de los combatientes en la región de Lviv también se están rebelando.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

2 empleados del Servicio Secreto son enviados a casa desde Corea del Sur antes de la llegada de Biden tras un supuesto incidente: Fuentes - ABC News - 2 Secret Service employees being sent home from South Korea ahead of Biden's arrival after alleged incident: Sources a través de 
@abc




Por último y aunque por repetida, deja de ser noticia: última ida de olla de Sleepy Joe

Ha llamado al actual presidente de Corea del Sur con el nombre del anterior, en el cargo hasta hace 10 dias.


----------



## Julc (20 May 2022)

Por primera vez en la historia (que yo sepa) los sitiados superan en número a los atacantes...y se rinden.


----------



## Salamandra (20 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]
El problema va a ser que se puedan escapar antes del asedio y supongo que a´hí hay dos problemas


El Mercader dijo:


> Esto ya es descojonante: Los gringos pretenden decirle a Rusia a que precio tienen que vender su petróleo.



Pero si no querían que lo vendiese... como sea para decir que lo bajen ya no es de risa, es de estupor su inoperancia. Se puede ser chalado pero mucho más chalado hay que estar para pensar que, de un día para otro, montas una expansión para la extracción de petróleo y que el petróleo será más barato si sacas del mercado un buen pellizco. Estos se piensan que se tira el que sobra como en la UE, en otro tiempo, la leche.

Estos listos pensaban que bahhh ahora chantajeamos a otros para que abran más pozos y los otros ya les han ido diciendo que ésas cosas se negocian a largo plazo y que hay que medir bien que es una pasta y hay que amortizar. Al margen de que son pocos y mañana le toca a otro.

No hace falta ser muy vivo que si no te montas tu el pozo de extracción y pagas lo que toca que sabemos que te hace mucha falta o no te lo monta ni el tato.

Y hala vete a montar pozos en Irán o Venezuela, que no sé que es peor que te dejen que que no.


----------



## NS 4 (20 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El momento de demostrar lo que supuestamente sabías era hace 4 páginas, antes de quedar como el capullo que ha dicho que un DJI que funciona en las bandas 2,4Ghz y 5,8Ghz se puede jammear con una antena GSM de 900Mhz.
> Y eso lo hemos visto todos.
> Que ahora hagas un copia pega de otra web haciendo como que sabes mucho (lo de siempre) solo demuestra que no sabes cuando tienes que callar.
> El Todólogo. Ejperto en todo maestro de nada.
> ...



Por eso...por que me joden los todologos...


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Coronel Cassad (Borís Rozhin) en Telegram

*Sobre los vivos y los caídos.*
_
En este día, también vale la pena recordar a todos aquellos que no vivieron para ver la derrota completa del enemigo cerca de Mariupol. Aquellos que murieron rompiendo las áreas fortificadas en las afueras de Mariupol, que cayeron en las batallas por el sector privado, los rascacielos, las zonas industriales y el centro de la ciudad allanando el camino para nuestra victoria._
_
Estoy seguro de que su memoria será dignamente inmortalizada en Mariupol, como la memoria de aquellos que liberaron a Mariupol de los nazis durante la Gran Guerra Patria.

Y, por supuesto, gracias a aquellos que llevaron el asalto a Mariupol y Azovstal a una conclusión victoriosa lógica. No todo fue perfecto durante el asalto, pero ganaron sin importar qué.
_
_Cuando dicen que nuestras generaciones no son capaces de dar a luz a héroes, basta con mirar a esos hombres comunes que tomaron Mariupol. _


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, es infantil y cuanto menos, estupido pensar que no a través de la libertad individual, que es lo único que lleva a la cooperación libre, cualquier sociedad no va a crecer, de hecho, el tiempo ha demostrado que es la única viable
> 
> Rusia, hace mucho que dejó el comunismo atrás y la única razón por la que se pueden ver simbología, es más histórica y nacionalista que otra cosa, el nacionalismo ruso ha sabido conjugar ese "glorioso pasado comunista" como podía haber sido "fascista" o "capitalista" de la misma manera
> Tratar de igualar a Rusia con algún tipo de "postcomunismo" es para reirse...no se puede hacer otra cosa
> ...



¿Y cuándo he dicho yo que la Rusia actual es comunista?


----------



## Top5 (20 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo...
> hace 45 m
> 
> España apoya la adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea y está a la espera del informe de junio de la Comisión Europea, - dijo el ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albarez.



José Manuel tendría que llevar una palangana, ya de paso.


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Coronel Cassad (Borís Rozhin) en Telegram


Primer interrogatorio de
Volyn
– ¿Están saliendo todos?
- Sí
– ¿Alguien más permanece en el territorio de la planta?
"Toda la 36ª Brigada y sus representantes están ahora aquí conmigo. No hay más marines en el territorio de la planta.
– ¿Hay extranjeros en el territorio de la planta?
- ¿Hubo
algún funcionario de alto rango?
- No soy consciente de eso.
- ¿Y quién estaba, dónde estaba?
–Hay extranjeros en las subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas
de Ucrania–¿Y los curadores son extranjeros?
– No conozco a ningún curador extranjero que dé instrucciones.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

Chinese firms ‘told to stop work on Russian Arctic LNG 2 project’


Fabricators received notifications to halt work on modules by the end of this month, according to industry publication.




www.scmp.com





* Alexander Sergeev, presidente de la Academia de Ciencias de Rusia, señala que “desafortunadamente” los científicos chinos han detenido la cooperación “sin explicación”. “Durante el último mes no hemos podido entablar discusiones serias”, informa Sergeev. *

*Chinese firms ‘told to stop work on Russian Arctic LNG 2 project’ due to EU sanctions*


----------



## vettonio (20 May 2022)

Por dar ideas...


----------



## delhierro (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La Duma rusa se propone eliminar las restricciones de edad para el servicio militar en virtud del contrato.
> 
> 
> Esto incluye a mayores de 40 años y extranjeros mayores de 30. Atención: El enlace es del boletín oficial del parlamento ruso.
> ...



Hacen bien. La gente de 40 años de ahora no es la de 1945. En cuanto a alistar gente de fuera, me imagino que se les va a llenar de ucranianos prorrusos....

No se estan quedando sin gente, las bajas para el tamaño de Rusia, y luchando contra todo occidente son minimas. Lo que ocurre es que Putin esta guerreando contra la OTAN sin afectar a la vida cotidiana, y sin movilizar. Eso no quiere decir que no lo vaya a hacer si la cosa escala.

¿ como van los heroes esos que salian por las alcantarilla a acosar a los de la republica de Doneskt ? 

Suerte que Putin es Putin, le poneis verde pero si fuera otro ahora una vez fuera cambiaria los guardias rusos por chechenos, o por los familiares de los asesinados estos 8 años.


----------



## El Exterminador (20 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> La mayor preocupación de Putin es la seguridad y la integridad física de los nazis. ¿Por qué no había ningún checheno en Mariúpol cacheando a los nazis?, ¿no se fía ya ni de Kadyrov, porque sabe que el checheno le ha visto el plumero a la babushka?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No confundas fantasía con la dura realidad, la Duma ha confirmado que no habrá intercambio ninguno(y los acuerdos de paz se han roto) y les espera a los de azov una dura condena.

Lo demás es un cuento para lavar algo la cara tras el enorme fracaso de perder una ciudad como mariupol. Rusia ya va preparando el traje para el entierro de ucrania, el famoso dicho "vísteme despacio que tengo prisa"


----------



## rober713 (20 May 2022)

me/intelslava/29401

The first interrogation of "Volyn" commander of so called 36th Marine Brigade 

-Are you all going out?
-Yes
– Is there anyone else on the territory of the plant?
– The entire 36th brigade and its representatives are now here with me. There are no more marines on the territory of the plant.
– Are there foreigners on the territory of the plant?
- Generally there were
- VIPs?
– I don't know about it.
-Who was, where was he?
– There are foreigners in the units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine
– Are the curators foreign?
– I don’t know any foreign curators who would give any instructions

Parece ser que a Prokopenko no les vamos a ver, lastima ... por cierto, la rata esta habla un ruso perfecto, el mismo que prohibe hablar en su pais


----------



## Sergei Mamani (20 May 2022)

off topic Leon S Kennedy al ignore por esquizofrénico jugador a 2 bandos

uff que agrado leer limpio el hilo


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

3 meses escuchando que Ucrania está ganando la guerra, por parte de los occidentales...
Y ahora es cuando, la misma dirigencia ucraniana ruega incesante por un cese al fuego.
Ya no queda gente seria. Adonde vamos a ir a parar...


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto ya es descojonante: Los gringos pretenden decirle a Rusia a que precio tienen que vender su petróleo.



Es peor, quieren hacer un cartel de compradores para hacer fuerza frente a la OPEP, así que al final todo esto iba de lo de siempre, la lucha por conseguir los recursos de los demás al precio que a mi me conviene ...Colonialismo new age.


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

Tomo el enlace del blog de zhukov sobre el cruce del rio de hace unos dias. Lo copio desde el móvil, espero que salga bien, usad el traductor que querais.









Разгром под Белогоровкой: Что произошло на самом деле


В четверг, 13 мая, в соцсетях начала распространяться информация о больших потерях союзных сил (Российской армии и войск ЛНР) на переправе через реку – Самые лучшие и интересные антифишки по теме: ВС РФ, ВСУ, Украина Росссия война на развлекательном портале Fishki.net




m.fishki.net


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es peor, quieren hacer un cartel de compradores para hacer fuerza frente a la OPEP,



Y déjame adivinar.... ¿A que en ese cartel no están ni China, ni Rusia, ni la India, Ni indonesia, ni Vietnam, ni los paises africanos,....? Pues nada, solo se han dejado "fuera" a 4.500 millones de personas


----------



## coscorron (20 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y déjame adivinar.... ¿A que en ese cartel no están ni China, ni Rusia, ni la India, Ni indonesia, ni Vietnam, ni los paises africanos,....? Pues nada, solo se han dejado "fuera" a 4.500 millones de personas



Pero esos 45000 millones consumen menos de la mitad que la UE + G7.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es peor, quieren hacer un cartel de compradores para hacer fuerza frente a la OPEP, así que al final todo esto iba de lo de siempre, la lucha por conseguir los recursos de los demás al precio que a mi me conviene ...Colonialismo new age.



El cártel se llamará OTAN y a que te adivino en qué moneda va a querer comprar el cártel......!!


----------



## pemebe (20 May 2022)

*Ucrania ha minado practicamente todo el territorio si excluimos carreteras y ferrocarriles, ciudades y pueblos. Tiene que tener minado tanto el Este como el Oeste. Crimea, Lugansk y Doneskt antes de empezar la guerra tenian unos 50.000 km2 (y esos salvo la frontera no están minados)

Las autoridades ucranianas han reconocido que cerca de 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados del país --algo menos de la mitad del territorio nacional-- deberá ser desminado tras la guerra.*

MADRID, 20 (EUROPA PRESS)

"La guerra en Ucrania aún no ha terminado, pero ya tenemos alrededor de 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados para desminar", ha informado la viceministra del Interior, Mari Hakobian, según recoge la agencia Ukrinform.

En este sentido, desde el Servicio de Emergencia de Ucrania (SES) se ha profundizado la información y se ha señalado que del total del territorio por desminar, unos 19.000 kilómetros cuadrados pertenecen a ríos o embalses, así como las aguas del mar Negro y de Azov.

En esta línea, la funcionaria ucraniana ha detallado que el Gobierno está perfilando la estrategia de desminado, que podría prolongarse por entre cinco y siete años. Así, ha confirmado que Ucrania cuenta con la cooperación de socios internacionales para este fin.

Hakobian ha hecho referencia al Departamento de Desminado Humanitario, cuyas principales objetivos pasan desde la planificación y coordinación, hasta las propias labores de retirada de minas, así como la puesta en marcha de investigaciones sobre incidentes con estos explosivos.

Por su parte, el director adjunto de la Oficina Presidencial, Igor Zhovkva, ha dado su visto bueno a la propuesta del Ministerio del Interior de impulsar este Departamento, pues considera que para Ucrania sería difícil afrontar las labores de desminado sin la ayuda de socios internacionales.

De igual modo, *el 'número dos' del SES, Dmitro Bondar, ha asegurado que, según datos de Naciones Unidas, lo ocurrido en Ucrania representa el mayor despliegue de minas desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*

"En promedio, cerca de 5.000 artefactos explosivos son eliminados y neutralizados por nuestros servicios de pirotecnia todos los días", ha detallado el funcionario.


----------



## El Mercader (20 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero esos 45000 millones consumen menos de la mitad que la UE + G7.



Ya, a ver que pasa en cinco años.


----------



## mazuste (20 May 2022)

No hay respiro para la plebe, con el imperio soltando más caballos del Apocalipsis
pronosticando hambre y ruina. No hay ganadores, esa es su apuesta; quieren todo 
o la ruina para todos.


----------



## ryder87 (20 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Google dejará de funcionar en Rusia tras declararse en bancarrota.*
> 
> Algunos servicios de Google dejarán de estar disponibles en Rusia. Aunque la empresa matriz, Alphabet, ya había anunciado sus intenciones de dejar de operar en el país del Este por la guerra, los motivos son otros: no puede seguir pagando a sus empleados y proveedores rusos.
> 
> ...



Joder tio,cada vez que entro aca estas tu,subnormal enfermo...búscate una vida,encuentra una tia..bueno eso imposible,que enfermo que estas ,tratate tio..


----------



## Nefersen (20 May 2022)

Tras el éxito de la operación de evacuación de Mariupol, Zelensky está planteando un operación de evacuación en el Donbass que garantice otro éxito estratégico al bando ucraniano.


----------



## Nico (20 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ese famoso acuerdo del que nadie jamás ha visto una copia (ni siquiera los rusos, claro)



No dije "Tratado" dije "Acuerdo". Del mismo nivel con el que Kennedy y Kruschev *dieron por terminado el tema de los misiles en Cuba* (Rusia los retiró de Cuba y seis meses después EE.UU. los retiró de Turquía).


----------



## El-Mano (20 May 2022)

El de "eureka news" aparte de un resumen diario en video, hace opiniones/artículos en telegram. El de ayer o esta mañana era este, espero que copie bien el enlace. Son amplios y habla de varios asuntos.









Opiniones de la guerra: Fidelista por siempre


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 85, 19/05/2022. "Melodías de Dunayevsky". Leonid Ósipovich Utiósov, cantante y actor. Premio Artista del Pueblo de la URSS en 1965. Hoy hablaremos de algunos aspectos poco conocidos o tratados. Porque nunca está demás recordarles, viene al caso, "que la...




te.legra.ph


----------



## No al NOM (20 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> La mayor preocupación de Putin es la seguridad y la integridad física de los nazis. ¿Por qué no había ningún checheno en Mariúpol cacheando a los nazis?, ¿no se fía ya ni de Kadyrov, porque sabe que el checheno le ha visto el plumero a la babushka?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La virgen si que estás ardido


----------



## UsufructO (20 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La movida de Ucrania, a pesar de lo trágica que es, no es más que el cebo de algo más grande,
> aunque todavía ando en albis. Que los nazis y pringaos de Ucrania occidental crean que pueden
> "aguantar" la derrota es pura estupidez. *Que el gobierno de EEUU esté dispuesto a pulirse
> 40.000.000.000 de dólares para enviar armas obsoletas y carne de cañón a la casquería, estupidez
> ...



Pues creo que no es más que un QE encubierto a su economía, vende chatarra y compra nuevo... todo eso activa la industria, desde la del acero asta las fabricas de cables etc...etc...etc... Y es que su economía necesita un chute."Pata palante".

Por cierto, gracias a todos por el hilo... grandes foreros.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (20 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Por primera vez en la historia (que yo sepa) los sitiados superan en número a los atacantes...y se rinden.



El divino Julio tuvo que bregar con una situacion parecida (no exactamente igual) en Alesia


----------



## frangelico (20 May 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Pues creo que no es más que un QE encubierto a su economía, vende chatarra y compra nuevo... todo eso activa la industria, desde la del acero asta las fabricas de cables etc...etc...etc... Y es que su economía necesita un chute."Pata palante".
> 
> Por cierto, gracias a todos por el hilo... grandes foreros.



Aparte de un desvergonzado préstamo en el qje el usurero decide el valor de lo que entrega en especie y los activos con que se cobrará ("reconstrucción " a la iraquí, concesiones mineras, energéticas...).


----------



## jimmyjump (20 May 2022)

¿Por qué pones videos del canal oficial de los mormones?


----------



## No al NOM (20 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Joder tio,cada vez que entro aca estas tu,subnormal enfermo...búscate una vida,encuentra una tia..bueno eso imposible,que enfermo que estas ,tratate tio..



Jajajjaja eso os pasa por no meterlo en el ignore


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (20 May 2022)

*Boeing successfully launches Starliner, spacecraft that will take astronauts to ISS*
After a botched launch in 2019, Boeing successfully test launched their Starliner spacecraft that it developed to take NASA astronauts to the International Space Station.







LIVE:
*See Boeing Starliner Autonomously Rendezvous and Dock with the International Space Station*


LANZAMIENTO:
*Boeing Starliner OFT-2 Launch (Official NASA Broadcast)*


----------



## Jotagb (20 May 2022)

El frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Popasna-Zolotiy comienza a “desmoronarse” 

Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no realizan grandes esfuerzos en un futuro muy cercano, entonces un nuevo gran caldero en el Donbass (Severodonetsko-Lisichansky) puede convertirse en realidad la próxima semana.


----------



## Zhukov (20 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1064937



Joer yo dije hace unos días que los puentes de Severodonetsk estaban a tiro de mortero, pero no pensé que los rusos fueran tan literales y no se limitaran a bombardear el puente para que no escaparan 
¡si no que sacaran esos pepinacos para volarlo!

Gracias por compartirlo, los Tyulpan se han visto por primera vez en Azovstal, que yo sepa. Ahora que los usen contra Avdeyevka o Maryinka, a ver si acaban de una vez.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

a los compañeros no LGBT del.foro queria deciros que estoy muy muy orgulloso de nuestros avances

VIVA LA FEDERECION RUSA


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Parten de una base tecnológica idéntica, Ucrania cuenta con la ayuda de Inteligencia de la OTAN, pero no ha ganado ni un sólo combate aire-aire. Está claro que la idea de piloto solitario estilo Barón Rojo o Top Gun no funciona, no es un arma contra un arma en duelo singular, sino un enfrentamiento en equipo, donde el piloto puede ser un delantero estrella... Pero no ouede nada sin los otros 10 jugadores... Y el utillero, jardinero, entrenador...



Hombre misma base tecnológica, uno es un desarrollo del otro pero comparar un Su-27P Flanker B de tiempos de la URSS con un Su-35S Super Flanker es muy osado.

Hay 40 años de diferencia, avances en electrónica, radares, IRST, RWR, ECM y ECCM, materiales compuestos, reducción de RCS, misiles aire-aire de guía radar activa, datalink, etc...

No es cuestión de pilotos, que también, el entrenamiento influye ,pero la principal diferencia es que los Ucranianos estan en inferioridad númerica y tecnólogica, en estos momentos son como la Fuerza Aerea del Iraq de la 2a Guerra del Golfo.

Una de las limitaciones que tienen más grandes los Su-27P son el alcance de su radar si lo comparamos con el del Su-35 y sobre todo el disponer de misiles aire-aire antiguos, que no son malos pero si antiguos y que los Rusos conocen al dedillo ambas cosas. 

Otra gran diferencia es el tema de los misiles aire-aire BVR (más alla del alcance visual) es decir, medio y largo alcance, el Su-27P o las variantes Mig-29 A 9.12 y 9.13 que tiene Ucrania emplean misiles AA-10 Alamo en sus variantes R-27 R (guía radar semiactiva) y R-27 T (guía infrarroja).

En primer plano misil R-27 R, en segundo plano R-27 T.






Para usar el misil R-27 R el Su-27P tiene que mantener blocado en su radar al blanco en todo momento desde que lance el misil hasta que este haga impacto. Si rompe el blocaje por que el blanco no colabore, por interferencias (Jamming/ECMs) o si efectua una maniobra evasiva para huir de un posible ataque el su misil R-27R perderá el blanco.

El misil R-27 T si es un "misil dispara y olvida", se puede lanzar el misil si se está dentro de parametros de tiro y efectuar maniobras evasivas retirandose a territorio amigo. El problema es que este misil tiene un alcance menor que el R-27R.

El Su-35 puede montar ambos misiles también pero no se ha visto que monten este tipo de misiles en sus salidas. Si lo hiciera entonces podría montar versiones más modernas del AA-10 Alamo con casí el doble de alcance, en este caso los R-27 RE y TE.

Pero el arma que parece esta siendo utilizada es el misil equivalente al AMRAAM Norteamericano, el misil AA-12 Adder (R-77) de guía radar activa. Por las fotos y vídeos públicos la VKS está montando en sus Su-35S la versión inicial R-77 y la actualizada R-77-1.







La principal ventaja que tienen los Su-35S. Su-30SM y Su-34 (el Su-34 tambíen puede ser utlizado en misiones aire-aire) es que aparte de tener más conciencia situacional de lo que pasa (tienen más medios de detección a su disposición como AWACS, radares en tierra, etc..), sus propios radares son más potentes y con mayor alcance que cualquiera de los aviones Ucranianos pero es que además cuentan con misiles aire-aire con mayor alcance y que encima son de guía radar activa.

¿Que significa esto? Pues que estos aviones pueden disparar primero y desde distancia de seguridad, incluso se pueden permitir aumentar la Pk (probability of kill) dado que conocen muy bien la envolvente de tiro de los R-27, y una vez lancen su R-77 pueden retirarse a distancia de seguridad. 

Es más como he explicado muchas veces el uso de AWACs permite no encender el radar propio, el AWACs le pasa al caza mediante datalink en su pantalla la posición del contacto radar identificado como enemigo y el interceptor solo tiene que acercarse al blanco hasta que esté dentro de parametros de tiro de su misil R-77 para lanzarlo. 

El misil se dirigirá al blanco automaticamente mediante su inercial recibiendo actualizaciones intermedias mediante datalink de la posición y altura del blanco y llegará con su radar activo apagado hasta que esté a una distancia de entre 15-20 kms del blanco donde encenderá su radar activo y bloqueara el blanco hasta el impacto. Esto deja muy pocos segundos de respuesta para una posible maniobra evasiva del blanco.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ç
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065005
> 
> 
> ...



Joderos putas que bien que agitabais las banderinas y eructabais vuestros slava ukraina i geroiam slava cuando los niños del dombas estaban en sótanos mientras los vuestros iban a clase


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Por lo menos los rusos tienen chips de lavadora, algo es algo. Los panchitos vais en taparrabos oliendo a mierda.




_Jaja_ *mierd@..*. la que le sacó a tu m@m@... _jaja _Si sabes para que se usan las VPN verdad..??


----------



## Armando la Gorda (20 May 2022)

El frente de Zorrensky se está desmoronando. Este ira cayendo como castillo de naipes, si en los próximo dias se dan las rendiciones masivas que están en marcha, a Zorrensky no le quedará otra que salir corriendo, porque sera la señal de que los ucrosnazis ya no resisten más. LaRendicion de los azivitas ha sido el principio del fin. 

Es lógico, para un ucro corriente y molinte cuando ve a sus Alpha rendirse se queda sin referentes para la lucha, como consecuencia la masa y el hechizo se disuelve. Vamos a ver cómo Zorrensky consigue mantener la moral tras quedarse sin sus chicos


----------



## Azrael_II (20 May 2022)

Me dan hasta pena los nazis de Azovstal, por mucho que sean Nancys gilipollas, que trabajan para judíos y la OTAN, por mucho que tuvieran miles de civiles, han luchado durante muchos días, han sido valientes y si la maricona mala del Farlopensky no les hubiera traicionado y en vez de evacuar a otanistas (que estoy seguro que Rusia ha mentido y se han ido decenas) les hubiera dado armsd y comida hubieran agusntado hasta el final o casi.

Son jóvenes, algunos criminales, la mayoría prepotentes e idiotas, pero seguro que el 90% no son muy diferentes a nosotros han nacido en lugar equivocado y por su mierda de vida han utilizado más la testosterona y la genética (para los que estén fuertes) que el cerebro.

Yo soy Rusia y les hago un curso de meses:

1. Les hago un curso intensivo de lo idiotas que han sido

2. Les recalco que muy nazis pero trabajan para judíos millonarios que los consideren goyims prescindibles peores que cerdos. Trabajan para nazis de verdad pero degenerados en todos los aspectos.

3. Les hablo del nazionalismo Ucraniano y de la sumisión a USA desde 2003

4. Les hablo de todos los asesinatos, crímenes , judiadas, anglosajonadas y traicione, matanzas de débiles por parte de EEUU.

Empieza a acabar el curso

5. Les hablo de la casta corrupta de Ucrania y de Zelenski.

6. Hablo bien de Rusia pero sin pasarme.

7. Les digo que son pueblos primos hermanos .

8. Destacó cosas positivas de Ucrania.

9. Les vuelvo a repetir toda su historia de imbécilidad.

10. Les digo que son valientes y hay que liderar una Ucrania orgullosa, neutral y prima de Rusia si los ucranianos quieren.

11. Les ofrezco la posibilidad de liderar la nueva Ucrania.

12. Monto batallones de 100 y la pruebo en el campo de batalla . Analizó todas sus conversaciones y movimientos

Seguramente de 3 dos salen traidores... No pasa nada recalco lo bueno de los héroes de los 100. Como quedaren vivos unos 20 los devuelvo a Ucrania (la parte rusa) y que den charlas a los niños nuevos reclutas.

13. Formo un regimiento bien armado y la lian parda contra los soldados inexpertos ucranianos.

14. Los más leales e inteligentes los hago hacer tik toks, Instagram etc para llegar a más ucranianos.

15. Pongo a uno de alcalde de una pequeña región...

16. Los más listos si colapsa Ucrania los pongo de políticos, no super importantes pero carismáticos


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a los compañeros no LGBT del.foro queria deciros que estoy muy muy orgulloso de nuestros avances
> 
> VIVA LA FEDERECION RUSA



haha


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

por lo que voy leyendondeben quedar no mas 30.000 soldadossen ucrania

esto se acaba


----------



## willbeend (20 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ya en 2014, cuando la turba quemó vivas a 40 personas en el edificio de los sindicatos de Odessa, nuestros voceros llegaron a decir que los cócteles molotov se les habían caído a ellos mismos dentro del edificio. Desde luego conocen bien su profesión.



"Invetigando" el asunto, lo de 40 fueron los cuerpos que encontraron.

El edificio estuvo un par de dias precintado mientras los servicios de "inteligencia" ukra hacian viajes con furgonetas. Los desaprecidos creo que fueron unos 160. Lo que hicieron en el sotano con las mujeres y sus hijos lo dejaron bien limpio. Supongo que dejarian esos 40 para atribuirlos a una muerte "accidental" a causa del incendio.


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dile a tu mujer que ya voy si eso




tu madre ya esta en ello.. pero tu obviamente no lo sabes


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No he visto a ningun ejercito de la OTAN enfrentarse a un ejercito "de verdad" desde la guerra del Golfo de 1991. Alli perdieron 77 aviones de combate contra una defensa aerea "floja", que jamas pudo parar a la debil aviacion irani en 8 años de guerra previa.
> 
> Sólo atacaron tras una campaña aerea brutal de semanas y se enfrentaron a un ejercito iraki con material obsoleto. Porque conviene recordar que Rusia entonces se puso de perfil y no apoyo a Irak
> 
> ...



desde cuba no he visto a yankis haciendo nada


----------



## raptors (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y luego el hijo puta de Stalin echaría de Crimea destino Uzbekistán, a cientos de miles de rusos, griegos y demás.




*Mas bien echaria de crimea *a los que colaboraron con el régimen nazi....

y como menciono:


Truki dijo:


> "Truki"



que no también expulsó a los tártaros de Crimea ?


----------



## alnitak (20 May 2022)

a ver colegas del FSB

⚡Germany to send 15 anti-aircraft guns to Ukraine in July. 

A German Defense Ministry spokesperson said on May 20 that Ukraine will receive 15 Gepard self-propelled anti-aircraft guns, as well as 60,000 rounds of ammunition, from Germany in July.


----------



## Adriano II (20 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Por primera vez en la historia (que yo sepa) los sitiados superan en número a los atacantes...y se rinden.



Y eso que se supone que los sitiados eran la élite, lo mejor de lo mejor que tenía Ucrania (Azov, marines, etc)

Cuando los sitiados sean cuarentones barrigudos con 5 días de instrucción verás tú ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> En el artículo q colgué de El territorio del Lince, mencionaba q Finlandia va a convertirse en el fabricante de rompehoelos par la OTAN en la disputa por el Ártico.
> Es una lectura interesante.



Hasta donde yo se los rompehielos a Rusia no se los fabricaba ningún país, de hecho Rusia incluso desde tiempos de la URSS es el único país que utiliza rompehielos de propulsión nuclear.

7 gigantescos rompehielos nucleares soviéticos, del Lenin al Leonid Brézhnev


----------



## Roedr (20 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me dan hasta pena los nazis de Azovstal, por mucho que sean Nancys gilipollas, que trabajan para judíos y la OTAN, por mucho que tuvieran miles de civiles, han luchado durante muchos días, han sido valientes y si la maricona mala del Farlopensky no les hubiera traicionado y en vez de evacuar a otanistas (que estoy seguro que Rusia ha mentido y se han ido decenas) les hubiera dado armsd y comida hubieran agusntado hasta el final o casi.
> 
> Son jóvenes, algunos criminales, la mayoría prepotentes e idiotas, pero seguro que el 90% no son muy diferentes a nosotros han nacido en lugar equivocado y por su mierda de vida han utilizado más la testosterona y la genética (para los que estén fuertes) que el cerebro.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hacen falta unos buenos interrogatorios para que no se escape ningún mal bicho. Los criminales y torturadores han de ser juzgados por razones obvias. Y al resto soltarlos cuando acabe la guerra tras alguna reeducación.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

Corrupción en Rusia.

Todos lo hemos visto
Las imágenes de Ucrania muestran que los soldados rusos llevaban raciones secas caducadas, que expiraron en 2015.
Las raciones alimenticias son producidas por la empresa Voentorg. El caso de Viacheslav Zabaluev(Вячеслав Забалуев ) condenado a cinco años de prisión por un tribunal de Rostov del Don en diciembre de 2021 por sobornos, puede ser una prueba de cómo se suministran los productos de la empresa a los militares. Su empresa ( Technologiya Ltd, con sede en San Petersburgo) fue contratada por Voentorg para suministrar alimentos a los soldados rusos en las autoproclamadas República Popular de Donetsk y República Popular de Lugansk (las autoridades rusas siempre han insistido oficialmente en que nunca hubo soldados en estas repúblicas separatistas).

Подтвердил ли ростовский суд присутствие российских военных в Донбассе? Отвечают юристы - BBC News Русская служба

En una página rusa tipo ebay/ wallapop se puede comprar ropa ,botas, chándal, etc, todo de ejército ruso.


----------



## Egam (20 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo he entrado dos veces en quirófano en toda mi vida.
> La segunda, hace unos años, en Moscú.
> Me empecé a sentir mal y me fui corriendo a un Hospital, el Lokomotiv, semi privado.
> 
> ...



No hace falta irse a cirugía.
Hace 5 años me hice una corona (muela) en Rusia por 120€. En Madrid me pedían 650€, en UK 2000€.


----------



## rejon (20 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Joder tio,cada vez que entro aca estas tu,subnormal enfermo...búscate una vida,encuentra una tia..bueno eso imposible,que enfermo que estas ,tratate tio..



La única que falta es tu puta madre......GILIPOLLAS de mierda


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

Claramente.
El rublo no para de fortalecerse, el mecanismo es odvio, se demandan rublos para comprar petroleo pero rusia no demanda euros porque no tiene nada que comprar.
Ademas está sufriendo una inflacion interna del 18%.
En resumen se está volviendo realmente incompetente para competir con ningun pais BRIC y el resultado es su completa descapitalizacion manufacturera y convertirse en una economia puramente extractiva basada en la exportacion de materias primas. El paro se va a poner por las nubes y el estado que navega en divisa implementará una sociedad subsidiarizada como en la URSS. En fin, vuelta a los origenes.



Teuro dijo:


> La exuberante irracionalidad de la riqueza es peligrosa, puesto que al final se sale más barato comprarlo todo. Esto es una forma para desindustrializar a Rusia, empobrecer aun más a los países del tercer mundo y enriquecer a China.
> 
> De hecho China no para de "intervernir" su moneda para que se mantenga anormalmente baja frente al Euro y el Dolar. Si la moneda china fluctuara libremente valdría mucho más de lo que se cotiza actualmente.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Rusia incluye a Jodorkovski y Kaspárov en la lista de agentes extranjeros.*
El Ministerio de Justicia de Rusia ha incluido este viernes en la lista de agentes extranjeros a dos opositores al Kremlin y a *la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania,* el oligarca *Mijaíl Jodorkovski* y el ajedrecista *Garri Kaspárov*. La inclusión en la lista de Jodorkovski y Kaspárov, ambos en el exilio, se debe a que realizaron actividades políticas con financiación exterior, de Estados Unidos y Ucrania, según el comunicado oficial.

Jodorkovski, otrora el hombre más rico de Rusia cuando presidía la petrolera Yukos, fue indultado en 2013 por el jefe del Kremlin, Vladimir Putin, tras cumplir diez años de cárcel y desde entonces se dedica a apoyar a la oposición democrática. Uno de sus principales miembros era Kaspárov, que aparcó el ajedrez para participar en el movimiento de protesta, aunque se exilió hace diez años tras ser detenido por morder a un policía.

Ambos *han ofrecido en los últimos tres meses numerosas entrevistas en medios occidentales para condenar la "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania y llamar a Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea a aprobar sanciones* contra Moscú.


----------



## Xan Solo (21 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hombre misma base tecnológica, uno es un desarrollo del otro pero comparar un Su-27P Flanker B de tiempos de la URSS con un Su-35S Super Flanker es muy osado.
> 
> Hay 40 años de diferencia, avances en electrónica, radares, IRST, RWR, ECM y ECCM, materiales compuestos, reducción de RCS, misiles aire-aire de guía radar activa, datalink, etc...
> 
> ...



Miy buena explicación, pero yo he dicho que parten de idéntica tecnología: la Soviética. Te recuerdo q Ucrania no era un país atrasado, era una de las repúblicas con más tecnología de la URSS.
Y sobre el uso actual... Verás, los rusos tienen pocos AWACS y deben estar acojonafos conque les bajen uno. Los ucros tienen AWACS casi permanentemente en el aire y fueea del alcalce de las armas rusas... Porque no son ucranianos ni están en espacio aéreo ucraniano.

O sea que sí, he hecho una pequeña trampa en la comparación... Pero tú también. Hay circunstancias en este conflicto que juegan en favor de Ucrania. Entre otros, q parten de la misma base tecnológica y que cuentan con apoyo de occidente.
No les faltarían chips, por ejemplo...
Y llevan 8 años, como dijo Poroshenko, preparándose, q para eso firmaron Minsk, para preparar a su ejército para esta guerra.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 May 2022)

Cazas turcos violan el espacio aéreo de Grecia por segunda vez en una semana


Varios cazas de la Fuerza Aérea de Turquía han violado este miércoles el espacio aéreo de Grecia tan solo...




www.europapress.es





Ya sabemos a quién quieren joder los turcos a cambio de admitir nuevos socios en la otan.


----------



## Xan Solo (21 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se los rompehielos a Rusia no se los fabricaba ningún país, de hecho Rusia incluso desde tiempos de la URSS es el único país que utiliza rompehielos de propulsión nuclear.
> 
> 7 gigantescos rompehielos nucleares soviéticos, del Lenin al Leonid Brézhnev



Los grandes sí, pero hay muchis pequeños fabricados en astilleros finlandeses. Tienen fama los astilleros finlandeses. Incluso habían diseñado un mercante para el hielo que navegaba en una dirección u otra, como normal o rompehielos... Tebían soluciones chulas.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Viendo la columna de 11 Km de blindados rusa, solo podemos dar gracias a Putin por ser un hombre moderado, inteligente, calmado y ponderado. *Dios nos lo guarde muchos años.*
> Por contra, viendo infraseres estrogenados como el sueco, amenazando a socios (Serbia) por tweeter  , nos damos cuenta de que los traidores socialistas, izquierdistas y progresistas han destrozado la idea de lo que un día fue una unión Europea.
> LOS DIRIGENTES EUROPEOS NOS HAN TRAICIONADO




Sinceramente ?

Putin, por tener una confianza en Occidente ha sido engañado cuando obligó parar la guerra en 2014 y 2015 cuando los estaban vapuleando a los ucranianos.

Pudo aquellos años, incluso antes en el Maidán, enviar tropas y acabar con aquellos nazis que dominaban en esa plaza.

Fue engañado de forma premeditada, lo acaba de decir Poroshenko, firmaron Minsk solo para ganar tiempo y armar un gran ejército.

Si ha sido algo es inocente, casi infantil. También se podría incluso acusarle de inútil por permitir eso.

Ahora en la guerra, el respetar puentes, túneles , FFCC, refinerías y aeropuertos. Ojo no están a dia de hoy destruidos solo hay pequeños daños, está permitiendo el aprovisionamiento del ejército ukra. Esto ocasiona múltiples pérdidas de equipo y loq es peor vidas humanas y de ambos bandos.

Todo lo q no sea conquistar Ucrania entera será un error y será que le engañen y vuelvan otro año más fuerte y con nukes si hace falta. Después de conquistar le regalas parte a Polonia, su parte. Tb la suya a Hungría y Rumanía.

Así lo dijo Zhukov al principio y yo pensé que exagerado. Pero ahora me doy cuenta que 100% acertado.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me dan hasta pena los nazis de Azovstal, por mucho que sean Nancys gilipollas, que trabajan para judíos y la OTAN, por mucho que tuvieran miles de civiles, han luchado durante muchos días, han sido valientes y si la maricona mala del Farlopensky no les hubiera traicionado y en vez de evacuar a otanistas (que estoy seguro que Rusia ha mentido y se han ido decenas) les hubiera dado armsd y comida hubieran agusntado hasta el final o casi.
> 
> Son jóvenes, algunos criminales, la mayoría prepotentes e idiotas, pero seguro que el 90% no son muy diferentes a nosotros han nacido en lugar equivocado y por su mierda de vida han utilizado más la testosterona y la genética (para los que estén fuertes) que el cerebro.
> 
> ...



Todo esto está muy bien tío, pero yo creo que la realidad se impone y es preferible mano dura y fusilamientos a los criminales de guerra (y que den gracias de no ser torturados ni machacar y violar a sus familias), sean los que sean, 3 , 30 o 30.000. Ellos son responsables de sus actos y no es tan fácil Reeducarles... Con el miedo serán como corderitos al principio pero con el tiempo se reactiva sus anteriores posicionamientos y aún mayor resentimiento. Contra los que no han cometido crímenes de guerra ya es otra cosa, pero igualmente deben cumplir penas duras y largas... Yo lo de la mano blanda no lo veo en estas situaciones... Con la población civil (entre los cuales también hay torturadores y criminales no olvidemos, véase masacre de Odessa) se podría hacer algún tipo de reeducación, y por supuesto a los niños hay que corregirles esa educación de odio nacionalista e historia inventada, a mi ellos si me dan pena... Los de AZOV, AIDAR y derivados ninguna... A un pelotón de fusilamiento después de un juicio y una larga espera en un lugar muy oscuro... Es la consecuencia última de la derrota y justica, sin más.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claramente.
> El rublo no para de fortalecerse, el mecanismo es odvio, se demandan rublos para comprar petroleo pero rusia no demanda euros porque no tiene nada que comprar.
> Ademas está sufriendo una inflacion interna del 18%.
> En resumen se está volviendo realmente incompetente para competir con ningun pais BRIC y el resultado es su completa descapitalizacion manufacturera y convertirse en una economia puramente extractiva basada en la exportacion de materias primas. El paro se va a poner por las nubes y el estado que navega en divisa implementará una sociedad subsidiarizada como en la URSS. En fin, vuelta a los origenes.



La inflación la están controlando a base de bien, si la inflación anual (Mayo 21-Abril 22) esta 18,7% debido al salto que pego en Marzo del 9,2% al 16,7%, este mes solo ha subido un 1,6%, si sigue así con una reducción de casi 7% intermensual el próximo mes Junio dará un incremento mensual del 0% o incluso negativo.
Podemos ver sorpresas y acabar el año en unos márgenes del 10-12% para el 2022 y prácticamente cero para el 2023, la inflación intermensual de Mayo indicara el camino.





__





Russia Inflation Rate - June 2022 Data - 1991-2021 Historical - July Forecast


The annual inflation rate in Russia fell to 15.9 percent in June of 2022, from 17.8 percent in the previous month and lower than market expectations of 16.1 percent. It was the lowest inflation rate since entering double-digit territory in March. Still, food prices continued to rise sharply...




tradingeconomics.com






Monetary Policy | Bank of Russia


.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Dirán que el video que ha sacado el NY times masacrando civiles será mentira o algo, los putinianos son basura humana sin capacidad critica  

Nuevas pruebas muestran cómo unos soldados rusos ejecutaron hombres en Bucha


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> por lo que voy leyendondeben quedar no mas 30.000 soldadossen ucrania
> 
> esto se acaba



Quedan muchos mas, pero la moral está hundida...


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Curlandia (estados balticos)




Me parece que el grueso de la tropa alemana estaba en letonia... y el comandabte sovietico


coscorron dijo:


> En la segunda guerra mundial y hasta el final de la misma los alemanes mantuvieron tropas cercadas en los países bálticos, no recuerdo en que peninsula, unos 300.000 soldados y ni siquiera hicieron el intento de evacuarlas como hicieron los ingleses en Dunkerque .. Directamente fue una perdida incluso mayor que la de Stalingrado, porque las bajas rusas durante la batalla de Stalingrado fueron enormes también pero aquí directamente se perdieron en nada.




*Me parece que el grueso del ejército alemán estaba en letonia* y el comandante soviético govorov únicamente se dedicó a contenerlos... es decir nunca entraron en combate abierto... 

Sobra decir que en letonia se cometieron los peores asesinatos a la población civil... Donde los mismos letones se comportaron más bestias que los propios nazis... Y a decir de un general nazi.. primero letonia y luego ucrania estaban los nazis mas retrogrados...

De ahí porque en la actualidad los países bálticos apoyan con todo a ucrania...


pd: el sitio a los nazis se llamó: _"Bolsa de Courtland"...._


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

Esto va para largo. La demolición de Rusia ya está decidida. 
Alemania ya considera a Putin como un Hitler y va a mandar armamento pesado.

Es un hecho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Putin, desesperado, busca carne de cañón. ¿Alguna cheerleader de la babushka interesada?.
> *¡¡Venga, demostrad vuestra lealtad al zar!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Tu que estás queriendo decir con este post? Finlandia hasta hace poco era neutral, no representaba una amenaza ha sido solicitar su ingreso en la Otanazi y provocar la reacción del Kremlim de asegurar las fronteras con ese pais para no dejar desprotegida esta parte de rusia. Si no te gusta la respuesta de Rusia, que solución propones para esto?


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Si Ucrania se quiere rendir que lo hagan pero su decisión no la vuestra. Y si Ucrania quiere luchar y nos pide armas mientras ellos ponen los muertos, nosotros ayudamos en lo que podamos. 


Ucrania es el invadido y Rusia es el invasor. Si Rusia quiere puede acabar con esta guerra en una tarde declarando un alto el fuego y un repliegue de todas sus fuerzas. Pero no, aquí el que tiene que acabar rápido la guerra es el que se defiende agachando la cabeza y dándole al agresor todo lo que pide. De locos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto va para largo. La demolición de Rusia ya está decidida.
> Alemania ya considera a Putin como un Hitler y va a mandar armamento pesado.
> 
> Es un hecho.



cambia la bolita de cristal tontopollas y ponte las gafas! sionazi


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Y el rublo.sigue al alza


----------



## ZARGON (21 May 2022)

Mar de Azov, mar interior de Rusia


----------



## Guanotopía (21 May 2022)

Rublo salta a máximo de 7 años; compradores de gas se pliegan a voluntad de Putin


La moneda rusa es la que mejor rendimiento ha tenido frente al dólar y el euro a nivel mundial este año




www.bloomberglinea.com





Come sanción, Putin, Rusia se desmorona.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Quiza no quiera tener "hombrecillos verdes" pro serbios...



Entiendo por dónde van los TIROS...


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto va para largo. La demolición de Rusia ya está decidida.
> Alemania ya considera a Putin como un Hitler y va a mandar armamento pesado.
> 
> Es un hecho.



Armamento pesado que será destruido nada más pise suelo ucraniano, ningún problema para Rusia... Enviar más armas ya es que no hay ni por dónde cogerlo, podía venderse como q hay que ayudar y demás, pero si no es efectivo, sino que acaba destruido o en las manos del enemigo (o en el mercado negro... Etc) , el único sentido que tiene es agrandar las cuentas bancarias de las empresas armamentisticas. Los americanos ya han conseguido lo que querían que era separar a Rusia de Alemania (y por ende de Europa) y tenernos como rehenes. Lo que yo no sé es a qué precio a medio-largo plazo para la estabilidad misma de la UE y la OTAN, porque los políticos que tenemos son unos cobardes, unos serviles, unos vendepatrias y unos rastreros... Pero la gente puede ser muy gilipollas y estar muy alienada, pero cuando ya el tema se ponga serio de tener a una masa ya muy importante de población en condiciones muy complicadas y muy serias no se yo. Ese no se cura con la TV, la gente cuando ya ve y comparte miseria con toda su gente eso ya cambian las cosas. Y hay gente mucha en la mierda ahora y de antes, pero yo hablo ya de algo mucho más gordo, que es lo que vamos a comprobar desgraciadamente.


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> cambia la bolita de cristal tontopollas y ponte las gafas! sionazi



Jajajaja, otra vez la burra.
Alemania considera a Rusia como una amenaza existencial. Esto es nuevo, ya está decidida la demolición.
Sé perfectamente lo que digo.

Ahora si alguien cree que Rusia puede con una Alemania puesta en economía de guerra y se pone a fabricar armamento del conocido y del por conocer a nivel industrial, está en su derecho. Pero ya van a ver de aquí a un año cómo queda Rusia y su chulería.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 May 2022)

yaya









La inflación rusa alcanza en abril un récord de 20 años por la guerra y las sanciones


El aumento de los precios fue de 17,8% en abril respecto al año anterior. Estuvo por debajo de las estimaciones de analistas de 18%




www.larepublica.co





El Banco de Rusia espera que el aumento de los precios sea de 18% a 23% en diciembre con respecto al año anterior.

Y los tipos de interes al 16% en una moneda que se revaloriza con respecto al dolar y al euro y que seguirá haciendolo, seguramente vladimir este deseando pedir un credito para montar un negocio ruinoso que no va a poder competir con un BRIC random.

Es una catastrofe para el sector productivo pero tranquilos, es parte del plan.



Alvin Red dijo:


> La inflación la están controlando a base de bien, si la inflación anual (Mayo 21-Abril 22) esta 18,7% debido al salto que pego en Marzo del 9,2% al 16,7%, este mes solo ha subido un 1,6%, si sigue así con una reducción de casi 7% intermensual el próximo mes Junio dará un incremento mensual del 0% o incluso negativo.
> Podemos ver sorpresas y acabar el año en unos márgenes del 10-12% para el 2022 y prácticamente cero para el 2023, la inflación intermensual de Mayo indicara el camino.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Armamento pesado que será destruido nada más pise suelo ucraniano, ningún problema para Rusia... Enviar más armas ya es que no hay ni por dónde cogerlo, podía venderse como q hay que ayudar y demás, pero si no es efectivo, sino que acaba destruido o en las manos del enemigo (o en el mercado negro... Etc) , el único sentido que tiene es agrandar las cuentas bancarias de las empresas armamentisticas. Los americanos ya han conseguido lo que querían que era separar a Rusia de Alemania (y por ende de Europa) y tenernos como rehenes. Lo que yo no sé es a qué precio a medio-largo plazo para la estabilidad misma de la UE y la OTAN, porque los políticos que tenemos son unos cobardes, unos serviles, unos vendepatrias y unos rastreros... Pero la gente puede ser muy gilipollas y estar muy alienada, pero cuando ya el tema se ponga serio de tener a una masa ya muy importante de población en condiciones muy complicadas y muy serias no se yo. Ese no se cura con la TV, la gente cuando ya ve y comparte miseria con toda su gente eso ya cambian las cosas. Y hay gente mucha en la mierda ahora y de antes, pero yo hablo ya de algo mucho más gordo, que es lo que vamos a comprobar desgraciadamente.



eso es exactamente lo que está pasando entre otras cosas, de todos modos explicarle esto a un tontolaba premium al sionazi este es perder tu tiempo. Simplemente riete de sus estupideces y ya está es un bufón que se las da de judio que ni es judio ni na, es un hooligan de isisrahell que vive en argentina la pampa no es lo suyo le queda grande para un mono como el.

@JAGGER Tontopollas sigue la linde anormal!


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Armamento pesado que será destruido nada más pise suelo ucraniano,



Deje de insultar la inteligencia ajena.
Alemania va a pisar el acelerador y obviamente que no va a ser para que le destruyan el material.
Está decidido.


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Moscú anuncia la rendición de los últimos resistentes de Ucrania en Azovstal
> 
> 
> Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia, anuncia Lituania Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia a partir
> ...




*Ladren perros...!!*! poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

Acabo de traducir un impresionante tocho que podría ser más falso que Judas, pero a mí, sinceramente, me parece demasiado trabajado para ser un montaje. 

Resumiendo, que China podría estar preparando una operación militar de tres pares de cojones. Si no os asusta leer quince minutos seguidos, es buena lectura:





__





Supuesta filtración sobre Guangdong en estado de guerra


edito: RESUMEN PARA GENTE SIN TIEMPO, SIN PACIENCIA O DISLÉXICA: El mando militar de China se está preparando para la guerra? Según una grabación de audio, supuestamente filtrada de una reciente reunión de alto nivel que tuvo lugar en Beijing, China, entre oficiales superiores de la Región...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Deje de insultar la inteligencia ajena.
> Alemania va a pisar el acelerador y obviamente que no va a ser para que le destruyan el material.
> Está decidido.



Alemania tiene un ejército de Risa. Mismamente el nuestro está por encima... Y no entro más al trapo contigo porque efectivamente eres un Retrasado y un NiñoRata Pajillero.


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Alemania tiene un ejército de Risa. Mismamente el nuestro está por encima... Y no entro más al trapo contigo porque efectivamente eres un Retrasado y un NiñoRata Pajillero.



Pompero de mierda ni leer sabes. 120 mensajes.


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Armamento pesado que será destruido nada más pise suelo ucraniano, ningún problema para Rusia... Enviar más armas ya es que no hay ni por dónde cogerlo, podía venderse como q hay que ayudar y demás, pero si no es efectivo, sino que acaba destruido o en las manos del enemigo (o en el mercado negro... Etc) , el único sentido que tiene es agrandar las cuentas bancarias de las empresas armamentisticas. Los americanos ya han conseguido lo que querían que era separar a Rusia de Alemania (y por ende de Europa) y tenernos como rehenes. Lo que yo no sé es a qué precio a medio-largo plazo para la estabilidad misma de la UE y la OTAN, porque los políticos que tenemos son unos cobardes, unos serviles, unos vendepatrias y unos rastreros... Pero la gente puede ser muy gilipollas y estar muy alienada, pero cuando ya el tema se ponga serio de tener a una masa ya muy importante de población en condiciones muy complicadas y muy serias no se yo. Ese no se cura con la TV, la gente cuando ya ve y comparte miseria con toda su gente eso ya cambian las cosas. Y hay gente mucha en la mierda ahora y de antes, pero yo hablo ya de algo mucho más gordo, que es lo que vamos a comprobar desgraciadamente.




*El único fin para el que fue creado* el usuario _"@_Jagger"_ es para enmierdar el hilo y defender el punto de vista gUSAno...


----------



## pemebe (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dirán que el video que ha sacado el NY times masacrando civiles será mentira o algo, los putinianos son basura humana sin capacidad critica
> 
> Nuevas pruebas muestran cómo unos soldados rusos ejecutaron hombres en Bucha



Voy a mirar el video y el video de NY times no muestra que hayan masacrado civiles (NO digo que no puedan haberlos masacrado).

Lo que se ve:

1.- Unos rusos (parece) conduciendo prisioneros (Civiles?) de un lado a otro.

_*El video termina. *Pero ocho testigos relataron a The New York Times lo que ocurrió a continuación. Los soldados llevaron a los hombres detrás de un edificio de oficinas cercano que los rusos habían convertido en una base improvisada. Hubo disparos. Los cautivos no volvieron._

*Todavia no hemos visto esos ocho testigos (alguno como los miles que dicen que mienten en Mariupol)*

3.- Un vuelo de un dron (que se ve cojomudamente hasta que enfoca donde supuestamente los mataron y se ve una mancha azul (que dicen que es un tipo de los del primer video y unas manchas marrones (que dicen que son soldados rusos).

*Luego muestran una foto tomada el 3 de abril (pero ninguna información de una autopsia indicando cuando murieron).*

PD: Hasta ahora las unicas autopsias independientes que se han hecho de Bucha dice que los muertos son por bombardeos (¿Y quienes han bombardeado bucha?)


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Acabo de traducir un impresionante tocho que podría ser más falso que Judas, pero a mí, sinceramente, me parece demasiado trabajado para ser un montaje.
> 
> Resumiendo, que China podría estar preparando una operación militar de tres pares de cojones. Si no os asusta leer quince minutos seguidos, es buena lectura:
> 
> ...



Será por eso que parece que en USA preocupa más Asia que Europa. Habrá que ir viendo lo que sale de San Diego próximamente.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Miy buena explicación, pero yo he dicho que parten de idéntica tecnología: la Soviética. Te recuerdo q Ucrania no era un país atrasado, era una de las repúblicas con más tecnología de la URSS.
> Y sobre el uso actual... Verás, los rusos tienen pocos AWACS y deben estar acojonafos conque les bajen uno. Los ucros tienen AWACS casi permanentemente en el aire y fueea del alcalce de las armas rusas... Porque no son ucranianos ni están en espacio aéreo ucraniano.
> 
> O sea que sí, he hecho una pequeña trampa en la comparación... Pero tú también. Hay circunstancias en este conflicto que juegan en favor de Ucrania. Entre otros, q parten de la misma base tecnológica y que cuentan con apoyo de occidente.
> ...



Que parten de la misma base por supuesto, pero como he comentado han pasado decadas entre el Su-27 y el Su-35 actual (no el proyecto de la URSS) y eso se nota en una evolución en todo, aunque basado en el Su-27 el Su-35 es un avión completamente nuevo, incluso aerodinamicamente tiene sus diferencias y donde si hay mucha diferencia es en el uso de materiales compuestos, aleaciones y diferentes sensores.

En lo de los AWACs estás más o menos en lo cierto, Rusia solo dispone 7 A-50U, 2 A-50 operativos y un A-100 (en pruebas) junto con 14 A-50 más en reserva basados todos en Ivanovo. De esos 14 en reserva seguramente hayan reactivado ya alguno o esten en ello.

Con respecto al uso de los AWACs para realizar interceptaciones totalmente pasivas por parte del avión interceptor Ruso por supuesto esto esta sujeto a que dispongan en ese momento de un AWACS operando en esa zona, y como bien dices con ese número de AWACs es dificil que lo mantengan 24x7 vigilando Ucrania desde la frontera Rusa o Bielorrusa.

Se me ha pasado indicar que ese uso es posible en esas condiciones pero en multitud de ocasiones el interceptor Ruso simplemente tomará ventaja del mayor alcance de su radar o recibirá la posición del blanco aproximada de un radar de tierra. El método de interceptación tampoco varía mucho, una vez el caza sabe la posición del blanco puede acercar hasta distancia de tiro encendiendo su radar brevemente para localizar el blanco utilizando el modo de radar que el piloto desee, normalmente usará uno lo más discreto posible y lanzará el misil.

Esto es asi porque se intenta no alertar al blanco de que va a recibir un misil, el avión Ucraniano con suerte comprobará en su RWR (avisador de alerta radar) que estará lleno de avisos de otras amenazas (radares en tierra, AWACs, SAMs, buques de guerra, etc..) que aparte de lo que ya tenía, de repente le aparece por unos breves instantes en la simbología de su RWR Beryoza que hay un radar aéreo tipo doppler en sus 12, 11, 6, etc... pero que esta bastante lejos y de momento no le esta blocando directamente a él.

Algo como esto es lo que podría ver en su RWR SPO-15 Beryoza.















Pd. Gráficos sacados del simulador DCS donde se puede volar el Su-27, Su-25 y Mig-29.

Con respecto al empleo de AWACs de la OTAN desde la frontera estás en lo cierto, pero tampoco te creas que el alcance de un E-3 Sentry es infinito, 500-600 Kms y ya es mucho. Aparte, estamos en las mismas, aunque la OTAN disponga de un mayor número de AWACs que Rusia es muy dificil que existan 2 AWACS simultaneamente 24/7 en la frontera Polaca y en el Sur sobre Rumanía.

Lo de los chips no se a que te refieres francamente.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Moscú anuncia la rendición de los últimos resistentes de Ucrania en Azovstal
> 
> 
> Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia, anuncia Lituania Los países bálticos dejarán de importar electricidad de Rusia a partir
> ...



Performances erotico festivas en Cannes que ponen en Jaque a Rusia. Jajajaja
Dentro de la gran crisis económica que vamos a sufrir al menos todas estas bazofias burguesas que ya solo calan en gente emocionalmente estúpidas pasarán a mejor vida y todas estas mierdas que hemos tenido que soportar con personajes infames de intelectualoides y personajillos de TV infames también... En retrospectiva veremos históricamente que el primer cuarto de siglo XX fue un siglo en occidente con claros síntomas de decadencia sistémica a todos los niveles.


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El único fin para el que fue creado* el usuario @JAGGER es para enmierdar el hilo y defender el punto de vista gUSAno...



Te equivocas. En esto USA no tiene nada que ver. Al contrario, las cúpulas militares de USA y Rusia están tratando el tema y la escalada que iremos viendo *por parte de Alemania*.

Dentro de todo bastante lógico, ya que tiene la oportunidad de mostrar músculo, terminar con las chulerías de Moscú y reposicionarse como potencia militar.

Es cuestión de tiempo. Poco tiempo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declara sobre el control total sobre Azovstal en Mariupol, en total se rindieron 2439 militares, según su peaje. Los medios rusos ahora transmiten videos con prominentes prisioneros de guerra ucranianos

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Liveumap


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Acabo de traducir un impresionante tocho que podría ser más falso que Judas, pero a mí, sinceramente, me parece demasiado trabajado para ser un montaje.
> 
> Resumiendo, que China podría estar preparando una operación militar de tres pares de cojones. Si no os asusta leer quince minutos seguidos, es buena lectura:
> 
> ...





Dejo una noticia yanki bastante rancia al respecto, “de oídas”, porque se escribió antes de la traducción íntegra del audio supuestamente filtrado.
Lo ideal sería leerse la traducción, pero ahí queda eso (será en OCTUBRE!)

*¿El mando militar de China se está preparando para la guerra?*

Según una grabación de audio, *supuestamente filtrada* de una reciente reunión de alto nivel que tuvo lugar en Beijing, China, entre oficiales superiores de la Región Militar de Guangdong del Ejército Popular de Liberación (EPL) del Comando Sur, así como funcionarios del Partido Comunista Chino (PCCh), *la República Popular China (RPC) se está preparando activamente para poner al país en pie de guerra.

Los planes* discutidos en la reunión de principios de mayo *se centraron en un ataque militar sorpresa contra Taiwán y la toma de la primera cadena insular de archipiélagos desde el continente de Asia Oriental que incluye territorio perteneciente a Indonesia, Japón, Filipinas y Rusia (las disputadas Islas Kuriles).*

Gran parte del área dentro de la primera cadena de islas es reclamada por la República Popular China, por ejemplo, dentro de su llamada "Línea de Nueve Bandas". The Gateway Pundit publicó un informe sobre la reunión conjunta del PCCh y el EPL el 16 de mayo.

*El objetivo principal de la reunión* del PCCh y el EPL *fue la preparación para construir un "sistema de mando y control de movilización conjunta militar-civil", "establecer procedimientos en tiempo de guerra" y "prepararse para el mando y control en tiempo de guerra".*

El objetivo militar inmediato de China es la conquista de Taiwán junto con el logro de un amplio control completo del Mar de China Meridional. Ese objetivo incluye aferrarse a las islas artificiales que China ha construido en el Mar del Sur de China y eliminar toda la presencia aliada de Estados Unidos y Occidente de la primera cadena de islas.

*Estos objetivos aparentemente extensos de campaña militar necesariamente llevarían al EPL a un conflicto militar directo con las fuerzas navales occidentales japonesas, estadounidenses y otras fuerzas navales aliadas que operan en el área del Mar de China Meridional, incluyendo explícitamente Australia y Japón, entre otros.*

Los agentes internos pertenecientes a la red Lude Media sacaron de contrabando tanto el audio como una foto fija de la reunión. Se está preparando una traducción al inglés de la transcripción de la reunión.

*Los detalles discutidos en la reunión de Beijing a principios de mayo incluyeron el empleo de todo el espectro de capacidades de "guerra sin restricciones".*

Por ejemplo, *el mando militar del EPL planea inundar el Mar de China Meridional con buques aparentemente "civiles", como embarcaciones de pesca, cuando, de hecho, dichos buques serán buques de guerra navales del EPL completamente armados*. En caso de que Estados Unidos u otros buques de guerra se les acerquen o los contrarresten, Pekín planteará un clamor de desinformación sobre el "acoso" de los pescadores civiles.

*Las campañas de desinformación internas e internacionales del PCCh trabajarán para retratar a China como el partido inocente. *Los medios de comunicación cooptados de todo Estados Unidos y Occidente en general ya han sido reclutados para el esfuerzo de propaganda del PCCh, según informó el _National Pulse _en diciembre de 2020.

La liberación de otro agente de Guerra Biológica (BW) con la intención de desencadenar otra pandemia mundial también podría formar parte del plan de guerra.

*Además, según se informa, las capacidades de fabricación, construcción naval y reconfiguración naval de la provincia de Guangdong incluyen unas 90 empresas a lo largo de la costa que pueden reacondicionar hasta 113 buques civiles simultáneamente como buques navales disfrazados, con una capacidad total para unos 280 barcos al mes.*

Los transbordadores roll-on y roll-off se están convirtiendo en portaequipajes y los buques no tripulados también se pueden producir a razón de unos 90 al mes. La provincia de Guangdong también ha puesto en órbita 16 satélites con 4 estaciones terrestres en funcionamiento para controlarlos.

Las cuatro estaciones terrestres se encuentran en Zhuhal (provincia de Guangdong), Mohe (provincia de Heilongjiang), Wusu (provincia de Xinjian) y Gaomi (provincia de Shandong).

Mientras que los aliados de Estados Unidos y Occidente/OTAN se centran en derrotar la invasión rusa de Ucrania y tal vez esperar que cualquier ataque militar chino contra Taiwán se retrase hasta después de las elecciones del PCCh de noviembre de 2022, donde Xi Jinping espera ganar un tercer mandato como presidente del Partido, de hecho, *los chinos en su lugar pueden estar planeando una campaña sorpresa de octubre.*

Y si bien las fuerzas rusas pueden estar demasiado extendidas en el teatro de operaciones de Ucrania para proporcionar una asistencia significativa a la ofensiva china, el análisis de las intenciones de Moscú, así como los informes anteriores de desertores rusos como el GRU Col. Stanislav Lunev, indica que Rusia sigue comprometida con operaciones ofensivas conjuntas contra EE. UU.

De hecho, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin visitó Pekín a principios de febrero para reunirse con Xi Jinping antes de su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Después, *Putin y Xi emitieron una declaración conjunta que atestiguaba su oposición compartida a la independencia taiwanesa y su oposición a la ampliación de la OTAN, e incluyeron una promesa de "amistad" "sin límites".*

También incluyeron ridículamente una expresión de preocupación por el "cumplimiento de la Convención sobre las armas biológicas [Convención sobre las armas biológicas]" y un compromiso con la Convención sobre las armas químicas.

En el momento de escribir este artículo, no está claro si la transcripción original en audio en mandarín de la reunión de Beijing ha sido anotada por los gobiernos de Estados Unidos, Japón u otros gobiernos aliados. Sin embargo, como se mencionó anteriormente, actualmente se está llevando a cabo una traducción al inglés de la transcripción de la reunión.

*Clare M. López es el fundador/presidente de Lopez Liberty LLC, con la misión de alertar a los estadounidenses sobre las amenazas a la seguridad nacional, tanto internacionales como del Movimiento Islámico/Hermandad Musulmana y sus colaboradores marxistas/comunistas en los EE. UU. De 2014 a 2020, López se desempeñó como vicepresidente de Investigación y Análisis en el Centro de Política de Seguridad. Leer informes de Clare M. López --- Más aquí.*


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El único fin para el que fue creado* el usuario _"@_Jagger"_ es para enmierdar el hilo y defender el punto de vista gUSAno...



No si ya... Un pajillero más con los dedos muy largos al teclado, pero en persona los nudillos blanditos y los 100 metros lisos que ni Usain Bolt... Ya he ofrecido quedar con algún soplapollas y en privado comprobarlo y aún espero respuesta... 

Al final detrás de estos comerabos tenemos a pringaos vírgenes y sin amigos, y si los tienen son igual de retrasados y sin echar un polvo en su vida.


----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pompero de mierda ni leer sabes. 120 mensajes.



Jajaja, que tonto la polla eres. 120 mensajes si, porque tengo vida social, no como tú que solo sales de tu cuarto cuando mamá te llama para cenar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

_En caso de que los señaleros de la virtud tuvieran curiosidad

El rublo es, con mucho, la moneda más fuerte del planeta en la actualidad.

Toda esta debacle es una farsa para promover la bifurcación este/oeste de los productos básicos y los flujos comerciales.

Los mayores ganadores son Rusia y China.

_


----------



## Teuro (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Es que la economía ya va mal. China sabe que está intercambiando sus materias primas y productos por papelitos que puede amontonar, y que precisamente, cuantos mas papelitos amontone, menos valor tienen y menos les van a dar por ellos. China sabe que el amontonamiento de esos papelitos es inversamente proporcional a su valor, por ello también se encuentran en una encrucijada: o patadón palante y acumular papelitos entregando su riqueza a cambio de casi nada o buscar otros mercados cuya moneda tenga un respaldo más realista en materias primas o productos que los chinos necesiten.



China no está entregando (casi) nada, es más, se está beneficiando. Lo que más aporta China al mundo son horas trabajadas. Es el resto del mundo el que da a China recursos naturales, alimentos y papelitos. El cambio son todo ventajas para ellos porque obtienen puestos de trabajo, salarios, desarrollo social, expansión económica, etc: Mientras que los deudores obtienen manufacturas a costa de endeudarse. La deuda es mejor no ejecutarla porque sería astixiar a la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## Teuro (21 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Estaría bien argumentar esa teoría porque si la sueltas así, en crudo, parecería que careces de capacidad de análisis.
> Para que Rusia invadiera otro país una vez ocupada Ucrania necesitaría una fuerza colozal. De hecho no tengo claro que termine ocupando toda Ucrania. Ni de broma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Antes de la invasión ya había "análisis" que decían que dejar que Rusia se apoderara del Dombas por las buenas era un error, que hacer una concesión a Rusia era eso, un error mayúsculo, porque no sería la última concesión que habría que hacerle. En la lisa de invadibles está Moldavia.


----------



## Teuro (21 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Putin, que te duermes, que ya nos están colando otro virus.



Y a diferencia del covid, donde los jóvenes pasaban de llevar mascarilla y de vacunarse, en este se van a dar hostias por inocularse la vacuna: Si bien "dicen" que la viruela del mono cursa como leve, pero puede dejar cicatrices y secuelas en la cara, y con el hedonismo y narcisismo que se gasta la juventud de hoy día no dudo que más de uno se tiraría por la ventana. Así que harán cola para vacunarse.

PD: ¿Y como sabe que el virus no lo ha soltado Putin?. A ver si tanto llamar "orcos" a los rusos estos han dicho eso de "¿No quereis orcos?, virus orquizante".


----------



## Trilerotrolero (21 May 2022)

El Dombass Español! Hijos de puta apatridas.


----------



## amcxxl (21 May 2022)




----------



## España1 (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto va para largo. La demolición de Rusia ya está decidida.
> Alemania ya considera a Putin como un Hitler y va a mandar armamento pesado.
> 
> Es un hecho.



Hitler no tenía nukes


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (21 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Al parecer EEUU va a caer como la URSS, por implosión.



Por conspiración. Comenzó con N. Kruschov y su desestalinización. Cuando se preguntó a la gente si quería la eliminación de la URSS a inicios de los 90 la mayoría se opuso; pero siguieron adelante los capitostes del partido, no iban a abandonar casi 40 años de trabajo. Nada es casual en política, cuando sucede algo es porque así se planificó. 
EEUU no caerá; su clase media renunciará a sus lujos y tendrá que trabajar, como lo hacía en los 50 y 60.


----------



## amcxxl (21 May 2022)




----------



## Atonito (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Te equivocas. En esto USA no tiene nada que ver. Al contrario, las cúpulas militares de USA y Rusia están tratando el tema y la escalada que iremos viendo *por parte de Alemania*.
> 
> Dentro de todo bastante lógico, ya que tiene la oportunidad de mostrar músculo, terminar con las chulerías de Moscú y reposicionarse como potencia militar.
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo. Poco tiempo.



Que un judío (eso dices) se alegre, se enorgullezca, se vanaglorie del rearme de Alemania, con los antecedentes que todos conocemos, es lo mas obsceno repugnante y vil que he leído en mi puta vida.

Tu no eres judío, tu eres un mierdas, escoria con patas y una vergüenza para la raza humana.

Al ignore vas rata asquerosa.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (21 May 2022)

Pudieron eliminarlos en minutos; pero hubieran muerto los civiles además de los enviados por occidente, a los cuales tiene mucho interés Moscú de conservarles la vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2022)




----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (21 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Bueno, también repitió por activa y por pasiva que no iba a invadir ukrania, la realidad es que el plan era hacerse con todo, de ahí el fisaco de Kiev.



¿Tomar 600.000 km2 con cien mil hombres? Les han repetido tantas veces que los rusos son brutos, que Uds. ya lo tienen integrado en su mente.


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo he dicho yo que la Rusia actual es comunista?



Yo no sé si lo has dicho o no..yo sólo critiqué a los que creen que Rusia va a "cambiar el mundo y la economía"...


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Que un judío (eso dices) se alegre, se enorgullezca, se vanaglorie del rearme de Alemania, con los antecedentes que todos conocemos, es lo mas obsceno repugnante y vil que he leído en mi puta vida.
> 
> Tu no eres judío, tu eres un mierdas, escoria con patas y una vergüenza para la raza humana.
> 
> Al ignore vas rata asquerosa.



Vergüenza es lo que están haciendo los rusos ahora.


----------



## Magick (21 May 2022)

Katjuša en 40 lenguas:


----------



## España1 (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Muy melafo


----------



## Egam (21 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> A mí también me está mandando señales de acojone desde hace tiempo , el mío . Especialmente por el asunto de los efectos secundarios de las mal llamadas vacunas. Lo quieren llamar , a dichos efectos secundarios , con otros nombres de forma desesperada y apurada pero está claro por lo que es , por muchas cortinas de humo que quieran tender. Las " vacunas" están generando un verdadero genocidio a nivel planetario y cada vez va a ser más patente y claro.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
En mi entorno cercano, en el pasado mes y medio: dos muertes repentinas (12+45) + 1 ictus (52).


----------



## Magick (21 May 2022)

NÚMEROS LOCOS DE ALEMANIA

LA INFLACIÓN (PPI) SUBE UN 33,5 % INTERANUAL (EL MÁS ALTO DE LA HISTORIA)

LOS PRECIOS DE LA ENERGÍA AUMENTAN UN 87,3% INTERANUAL


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Me dan hasta pena los nazis de Azovstal, por mucho que sean Nancys gilipollas, que trabajan para judíos y la OTAN, por mucho que tuvieran miles de civiles, han luchado durante muchos días, han sido valientes y si la maricona mala del Farlopensky no les hubiera traicionado y en vez de evacuar a otanistas (que estoy seguro que Rusia ha mentido y se han ido decenas) les hubiera dado armsd y comida hubieran agusntado hasta el final o casi.
> 
> Son jóvenes, algunos criminales, la mayoría prepotentes e idiotas, pero seguro que el 90% no son muy diferentes a nosotros han nacido en lugar equivocado y por su mierda de vida han utilizado más la testosterona y la genética (para los que estén fuertes) que el cerebro.
> 
> ...




*No pues si se necesita mucho valor* para esconderse detrás de los civiles...!! a pesar que dices cosas ciertas.. no dejas de tener cierto tufillo gUSAno....


----------



## Magick (21 May 2022)

Primer día de la pesadilla que durará el resto de su vida:


----------



## Magick (21 May 2022)

LA ARTILLERÍA PESADA AUTOPROPULSADA DE 203 MM 'MALKA' RUSA 2S7 ESTÁ AHORA EN LA LÍNEA DEL FRENTE DE SEVERODONETSK


----------



## Magick (21 May 2022)

Volyna sobre las tropas extranjeras:


----------



## dedalo00 (21 May 2022)

En la red rusa Ok.ru se encuentran cositas...









Наш ответ НАТО


Наш ответ НАТО




ok.ru













Этот народ непобедить! 9 мая День Победы в Норильске ❤️


Этот народ непобедить! 9 мая День Победы в Норильске ❤️




ok.ru


----------



## apocalippsis (21 May 2022)

¡COSACOS de Kuban EN APOYO AL PRESIDENTE DE RUSIA Vladimir Putin y al ejército ruso!









Кубанские КАЗАКИ в ПОДДЕРЖКУ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА России Владимира Путина и Армии России!


Кубанские КАЗАКИ в ПОДДЕРЖКУ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА России Владимира Путина и Армии России!




ok.ru





desfile en Prilepy, región de Belgorod 









парад в Прилепах Белгородской области


парад в Прилепах Белгородской области




ok.ru


----------



## cryfar74 (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo. Poco tiempo.



En fin jager, cómo decía él Quijote "quién no te conozca que te compre".

La de veces que habrás dicho que a Assad le quedaban tres telediarios.

Eres cómo el Fernando Simón de los pronósticos.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAG63 (21 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Primer día de la pesadilla que durará el resto de su vida:



Os lo traduzco del ruso y ucraniano que he aprendido por el foro:

"Estos tatus me los hice cuando era joven y tonto, ahora soy mayor y listo y amo todo lo que estos simbolos odiaban y los mantengo para no olvidarme de estos valores.... si, asi es hermano."


----------



## Ardilla Roja (21 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *El único fin para el que fue creado* el usuario _"@_Jagger"_ es para enmierdar el hilo y defender el punto de vista gUSAno...



Es de los pocos gUsanos que no tengo en ignorados, me sirve para medir la temperatura de cabreo del enemigo y de paso para reírme, claro.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tengo un amigo viviendo en Japón, todavía en fase enamoramiento. Dice que la fortaleza japonesa es inimaginable para Europa. Ancianos que trabajan a media jornada limpiando parques sin cobrar, sólo para sentirse útiles, racismo exagerado pero del estilo de no ponerse cerca de un extranjero, no del tipo tirar piedras (como le pasó a un japo q conozco en Málaga, en teoría confundido con un chino). Le hablaba con horror del uso de vagabundos para limpiar Fukushima... Y para él era lo normal, era darle un sentido a la vida de esos viejos...
> Sé que éste es un foro de economía, al que llegué para aprender una visión distinta (y tanto ) pero creo q no se puede analizar una situación sólo con datos. La antropología, las sociedades, las esteucturas, las creencias, tienen mucho que ver.
> De ahí mi crítica a la falta de "ofensiva política" en la invasión rusa. "Política" entendida como social, religiosa, moral... Quizá sí la haya, por lo que empezamos a ver.
> A lo que voy: un país no son sólo números. Y reducir una sociedad tan distinta como la japonesa a números aleatorios es no comprender gran parte de la ecuación.
> Dicho sea con todo el respeto.



En Japón hay un dicho que encanta repetir a los Tanakas, "Al clavo que sobresale se le golpea más fuerte", asumiendo que es natural golpear a los clavos y que la gente sólo son instrumentos. Aquí a los Tanakas les llamamos cuñaos. Son gente que admira a Oda Nobunaga y se ríen de Mishima.

Es un país raro, donde la novela más vendida es la de este señor, suicida recurrente y bastante torpe.








Osamu Dazai - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Labrador (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Acabo de traducir un impresionante tocho que podría ser más falso que Judas, pero a mí, sinceramente, me parece demasiado trabajado para ser un montaje.
> 
> Resumiendo, que China podría estar preparando una operación militar de tres pares de cojones. Si no os asusta leer quince minutos seguidos, es buena lectura:
> 
> ...



Bio de la autora del informe, Clare. M. Lopez:

Clare M. Lopez is the Founder/President of Lopez Liberty LLC, with a mission to alert & educate Americans on a range of national security threats, international as well as from the Islamic Movement/Muslim Brotherhood & collaborators among the ranks of Marxists/communists in this country. 

In 2020, Lopez was named a Senior Analyst for Ravenna Associates, a strategic corporate communications firm based in Virginia. She also works with Bishop E.W. Jackson & his STAND organization. From 2014-2020, Lopez served as VP for Research & Analysis at the Center for Security Policy. She has been a Senior Fellow at the London Center for Policy Research & a member of the Board of Advisors for the Canadian Mackenzie Institute. 

In 2016, she was named to Senator Ted Cruz’s presidential campaign national security advisory team. Lopez has been an instructor on Iran, Hizballah, & the Red-Black-Green Axis for Understanding the Threat, a nationwide training program on the Global Islamic Movement and jihadi networks. Most recently, Lopez acted as advisor/mentor to Special Forces students in a fall 2020 DoD course, run by Reservoir International.

From 2013-2016, Lopez served as a member of the Citizens’ Commission on Benghazi & continues as a member of the Citizens’ Commission on National Security. Formerly VP of the Intelligence Summit, she was a career operations officer with the CIA, a professor at the Centre for Counterintelligence & Security Studies, Executive Director of the Iran Policy Committee from 2005-2006 & has served as a consultant, instructor, intelligence analyst, and researcher for a variety of defense firms. She was named a 2011 Lincoln Fellow at the Claremont Institute. 

In February 2012, Ms. Lopez was named a member of the Congressional Task Force on National and Homeland Security, which focuses on the Electro-Magnetic Pulse (EMP) threat to the nation & serves as its Director for Counterterrorism. She has served as a member of the Boards of Advisors/Directors for the Center for Democracy & Human Rights in Saudi Arabia, the United West, & Voice of the Copts. She has been a Visiting Researcher & guest lecturer on counterterrorism, national defense & international relations at Georgetown University. Ms. Lopez is a regular contributor to a range of media on subjects related to Iran & the Middle East & the co-author of two published books on Iran. 

She is the author of The Rise of the Iran Lobby and co-author/editor of the Center’s Team B II study, “Shariah: The Threat to America” as well as The Tiger Team’s “The Secure Freedom Strategy: A Plan for Victory Over the Global Jihad Movement.” She co-authored “Gulen & the Gulenist Movement” with CSP’s Vice President for Outreach, Christopher Holton, “See No Shariah: "Countering Violent Extremism’ & the Disarming of America’s First Line of Defense” with Frank Gaffney, CSP President & is both editor & co-author of the Center’s “Ally No More: Erdogan’s New Turkish Caliphate & the Rising Jihadist Threat to the West”. Lopez received a B.A. in Communications & French from Notre Dame College of Ohio & an M.A. in International Relations from the Maxwell School of Syracuse University. She completed Marine Corps Officer Candidate School (OCS) in Quantico, Virginia before declining a military commission to join the CIA.



s2


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Visionado obligado



Que sienten los globalistas DE IZQUIERDA al leer esto???
Porqueeee...NO QUEDAMOS EN QUE ERAN TAMBIEN GLOBALISTAS???

SABEN POR DONDE LES DA EL AIRE...O LOS DOBLEPENSARES ORWELLIANOS LES HAN DEJADO EL CEREBRO CUAL QUESO DE GRUYERE???


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 May 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ese que tiene la deuda americana, lo mismo llega un momento que le sale mejor desprenderse de ella que tenerla en sus balances y es algo que China no creo que tarde en hacer.



China está mucho más integrada con la economía mundial que Rusia. A Beijing no le interesan sanciones a su economía. Mejor hacer un farol con Rusia y que Kremlin se lo crea y de esta manera, ir testando reacción del Occidente cobre Rusia, mientras China se aprovecha de la situación y compra materias primas y hidrocarburos de Rusia con grandes descuentos, avisando al mismo tiempo a Kremlin que no se acerque demasiado a India.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (21 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (21 May 2022)

Se acabó el gas ruso para Finlandia está mañana.

Finnish Gasum has confirmed that the supply of Russian gas has been suspended.

The company refused to pay for natural gas in rubles and did not pay for deliveries for April.


----------



## willbeend (21 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Joder que foto. Todas las caras que se ven en esta foto son muy delatadoras... mal, pinta muy mal para ellos.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 May 2022)

Si se refieren al pesao de Jagger, sí es posible que sea judío. Lo que es seguro es argentino, y muy boludo.


----------



## willbeend (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se acabó el gas ruso para Finlandia está mañana.
> 
> Finnish Gasum has confirmed that the supply of Russian gas has been suspended.
> 
> The company refused to pay for natural gas in rubles and did not pay for deliveries for April.



Sera el Fin, de Fin Landia?

Ahhhhh

Si es que con ese nombre esta pidiendo que acaben con ella de una vez por favor...


----------



## crocodile (21 May 2022)

Ojo. la organización TERRORISTA criminal OTAN suministrará armas a Moldavia.

Creo que van a por Transnistria.

The British Foreign Minister said that NATO is discussing the possibility of arms supplies to Moldova.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (21 May 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo. la organización TERRORISTA criminal OTAN suministrará armas a Moldavia.
> 
> Creo que van a por Transnistria.
> 
> The British Foreign Minister said that NATO is discussing the possibility of arms supplies to Moldova.



Los comerciales de armas venden lo que haga falta y a quien sea, ¡¡qué mas dá!!.

Dentro de poco dirán que Andorra también está amenazada por Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (21 May 2022)

Europa debe convencer a Ucrania de que acepte las propuestas de asentamiento de Rusia - Berlusconi

Silvio Berlusconi, ex primer ministro italiano y líder del partido Forward Italia, expresó la opinión de que Europa debería persuadir a Kiev para que acepte las demandas de Rusia para resolver la crisis de Ucrania.


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Han llegado a la carretera. El que siga en la zona lo va a tener muy difícil para salir. Suministros cortados. 
Lo que queda de Luhansk Ucraniano es ahora una ratonera


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se acabó el gas ruso para Finlandia está mañana.
> 
> Finnish Gasum has confirmed that the supply of Russian gas has been suspended.
> 
> The company refused to pay for natural gas in rubles and did not pay for deliveries for April.



Kremlin sabía desde diciembre que Finlandia iba a entrar en la OTAN si Rusia atacase a Ucrania. Los muy pragmáticos kremlinistas, optaron por atacar a Ucrania, aceptando 1346km de la frontera con OTAN como consecuencia de sus actos. Que no sena tan ingenuos en Kremlin.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## willbeend (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Europa debe convencer a Ucrania de que acepte las propuestas de asentamiento de Rusia - Berlusconi
> 
> Silvio Berlusconi, ex primer ministro italiano y líder del partido Forward Italia, expresó la opinión de que Europa debería persuadir a Kiev para que acepte las demandas de Rusia para resolver la crisis de Ucrania.




Libia.- Berlusconi asegura que es contrario a la misión de la OTAN en Libia pero que se vio con "las manos atadas"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 May 2022)

Derivada económica…pues la verdad que esto pinta mal para nosotros, muy mal…la gasolina seguirá subiendo…


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 May 2022)

Salón de tatuajes


----------



## Hal8995 (21 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Antes de la invasión ya había "análisis" que decían que dejar que Rusia se apoderara del Dombas por las buenas era un error, que hacer una concesión a Rusia era eso, un error mayúsculo, porque no sería la última concesión que habría que hacerle. En la lisa de invadibles está Moldavia.



Vaya " análisis ". De quien era , de Yago ?


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

La amenaza de un nuevo Minsk


“Una victoria militar de Ucrania sobre Rusia, en la que Ucrania recupere todo el territorio que Rusia ha tomado desde 2014, no es un objetivo realista”, afirma un editorial de The New York Times pu…




slavyangrad.es











La amenaza de un nuevo Minsk


21/05/2022


“Una victoria militar de Ucrania sobre Rusia, en la que Ucrania recupere todo el territorio que Rusia ha tomado desde 2014, no es un objetivo realista”, afirma un editorial de _The New York Times _publicado ayer en el que pide a la administración Biden que marque claramente los objetivos de una guerra que “se está convirtiendo en complicada” y en la que Estados Unidos corre el riesgo de verse excesivamente comprometido en una lucha contra una Rusia que califica de “maltrecha e inepta”, pero “aún potencia nuclear”. “Al final, serán los ucranianos los que tendrán que tomar decisiones difíciles: ellos son los que están luchando, muriendo y perdiendo sus hogares ante la agresión rusa y son ellos quienes deben decidir qué imagen tendrá el final de la guerra”, añade el editorial, que pese a calificar de “impresionantes” los éxitos militares de Ucrania, apela al Gobierno ucraniano a tomar decisiones “basadas en una valoración realista de sus recursos y de cuánta destrucción más puede Ucrania soportar”.

El editorial de _The New York Times _se produce coincidiendo con la rendición de los últimos centenares de soldados ucranianos, entre ellos los oficiales de más alto rango, en la acería Azovstal en Mariupol, lo que supone el final de toda presencia militar ucraniana en el último punto del mar de Azov. Aunque la lucha por la ciudad terminó hace semanas, la rendición de los últimos soldados ucranianos supone un punto final a la batalla por Mariupol incluso para Ucrania, que en este tiempo ha mantenido la ilusión de una resistencia ucraniana que en realidad no era más que atrasar un desenlace inevitable que solo podía pasar por la muerte heroica o la rendición.

El avance ha sido mucho más rápido que en semanas anteriores en otras zonas del frente, especialmente en Lugansk (como se esperaba tras la captura de Popasnaya), hechos que se han visto eclipsados por la situación en Azovstal y el intento ucraniano de presentar una evidente derrota como una “misión completa”. Pese a la importancia que Ucrania le ha dado a la idea de salvar las vidas de los _héroes_, es improbable que los más de 3000 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos capturados en la ciudad vayan a ser entregados a Ucrania a corto plazo. A ello se suma el riesgo de que miles de soldados ucranianos vuelvan a quedar rodeados por las tropas rusas y republicanas, esta vez en Severodonetsk o Lisichansk y sin un Azovstal en el que protegerse. Pese a los artículos que en la prensa occidental se preguntan si “¿Puede Ucrania seguir ganando?” o si “¿Está Ucrania a punto de invadir Rusia?” del que se jactaba incluso el líder espiritual del movimiento Azov, Andriy Biletsky, el triunfalismo no se corresponde con la realidad.

Contrastando con el relato oficial de victorias militares ucranianas, comienzan a hacerse más frecuentes artículos que, como el editorial de _The New York Times_, apelan al realismo y suponen la confirmación de que la guerra se dirige a un final no concluyente. Quizá con más dificultades de las esperadas -no sabemos realmente cuál era el cálculo realizado por Rusia sobre el nivel de resistencia que recibiría en Donbass, aunque Vladimir Putin afirmó en los primeros días de la intervención rusa que tomar el territorio “llevará un tiempo-, Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares avanzan en Donbass y es de esperar que sean capaces de capturar, más temprano que tarde, todo el territorio de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk.

El 2 de abril, uno de los asesores de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, Mijailo Podoliak, afirmaba correctamente que Rusia está dispuesta a abandonar todos los territorios salvo el sudeste. Su interpretación argumentaba que no va a producirse una “afganización” del conflicto ucraniano. Sin embargo, su descripción de un frente estable con una Ucrania dispuesta a luchar hasta el final, como ha mantenido Kiev desde entonces, apunta a la posibilidad de una guerra a largo plazo más similar al escenario de Siria: dos bandos consolidados territorialmente, pero sin perspectivas de resolución militar ante la ausencia de un acuerdo político.

En ese sentido se enmarcan las palabras de Podoliak de esta semana, que no hacen más que reflejar los actos y las declaraciones de Zelensky y su equipo. El jueves, Mijailo Podoliak, miembro del equipo negociador por parte de Ucrania, afirmaba: “No nos ofrezcan un alto el fuego: es imposible sin una retirada completa de las tropas rusas. Ucrania no está interesada en un nuevo _Minsk_ y la reanudación de la guerra en unos años. Mientras Rusia no esté preparada para liberar completamente los territorios ocupados, nuestro equipo de negociación son las armas, las sanciones y el dinero”. Podoliak, que posteriormente añadió que espera que en Jerson, Donetsk y Lugansk la población olvide que existió la palabra “rusos”, reaccionaba a una propuesta de paz presentada por el Gobierno de Italia y cuyos contenidos se han hecho públicos esta semana.

La base de la propuesta de Luigi di Maggio son cuatro puntos que se implementarían paso a paso y bajo la supervisión de potencias occidentales, una de las muchas similitudes con los acuerdos de Minsk. Y como dichos acuerdos de paz -incumplidos durante siete años debido fundamentalmente a las interpretaciones contradictorias que de ellos realizaban Kiev, Berlín, París y Washington por una parte y Donetsk, Lugansk y Moscú por otra- la propuesta italiana es evidentemente inviable.

El plan italiano comenzaría con un alto el fuego y desmilitarización de la línea del frente bajo supervisión de Naciones Unidas para dar paso a las negociaciones sobre el estatus de Ucrania: renuncia al acceso a la OTAN a cambio de la entrada en la Unión Europea. Las dificultades son evidentes: en plena ofensiva, Rusia no va a aceptar ahora mismo un alto el fuego, que rechaza también Ucrania. Kiev, que inicialmente se mostró dispuesta a renunciar al sueño de la OTAN, que había introducido incluso en la Constitución, ha cambiado de parecer ante la llegada de grandes cantidades de armas y financiación de sus socios. La guerra hasta el final se ha convertido en el lema de Ucrania.

El tercero de los puntos es aún menos viable: un acuerdo bilateral entre Rusia y Ucrania sobre Donbass y Crimea. Pese a la experiencia de los acuerdos de Minsk, que garantizaban a Donbass unos derechos que Ucrania consideraba excesivos y la insistencia de estas semanas de Zelensky de que no habrá autonomía, el plan italiano prevé la vuelta de todos esos territorios, incluida Crimea, a soberanía ucraniana con autonomía y el derecho a garantizar su propia seguridad.

Por su parecido con los acuerdos de Minsk y la concesión de más derechos a los territorios perdidos por Ucrania desde 2014, este plan de paz, que como punto final implicaría un acuerdo de seguridad a nivel europeo, podría haber sido una vía de negociación -a excepción de la inclusión de Crimea- en el pasado. Son muchos los analistas y expertos que han planteado en los últimos siete años, y especialmente en los últimos tres meses, la idea de acceso rápido a la Unión Europea, renuncia a la OTAN e implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk como base de un compromiso en busca de la paz, una opción que habría sido viable como forma de evitar la guerra, oferta que Scholtz planteó a Zelensky días antes de la intervención rusa, pero que el presidente ucraniano rechazó.

Casi noventa días después de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, las posiciones iniciales han cambiado: Rusia no está ya dispuesta a abandonar todos los territorios a excepción de Donbass y comienza a integrar a Jerson en la vida económica y política doméstica mientras que Ucrania, inicialmente dispuesta a renunciar a la OTAN a cambio de garantías de seguridad similares a las del Artículo V de la Alianza, habla ahora de buscar una victoria final que incluya la recuperación de todos los territorios “ocupados por Rusia”, incluidos Crimea y Donbass, reparaciones de guerra, juicios por crímenes de guerra rusos e integración europea. Entre todos los desacuerdos, hay algo en lo que Kiev y Moscú están de acuerdo: ninguno de los dos países quiere un nuevo Minsk.

Perdida la ocasión de un acuerdo de compromiso a lo largo de las primeras semanas y perdida la posibilidad de evitar la intervención rusa por medio de la implementación de los acuerdos de paz firmados en 2015, las opciones de prosperar de un plan de paz en las condiciones actuales, sin ninguna de las partes militarmente derrotadas, son nulas. Rusia no puede renunciar a Crimea ni a Donbass y es discutible que pueda renunciar voluntariamente a Jerson, mientras que Ucrania, ambigua en ocasiones en referencia a Crimea, se niega a aceptar la pérdida de Donbass (incluso en sus fronteras del 23 de febrero) y espera más armas con las que _liberar_ esos territorios. Ese es, al menos, el relato que presenta públicamente y que incluso los medios occidentales comienzan a calificar abiertamente de poco realista. Sin embargo, con un constante flujo de armas y financiación y el apoyo político y diplomático aparentemente sin límites de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, esta postura de guerra hasta el final condena a Ucrania a prolongar una guerra que debió haberse evitado y que dejará cada vez más muertos, más destrucción, desincentivará el retorno de los refugiados y hará cada vez más difícil la recuperación económica.


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo. la organización TERRORISTA criminal OTAN suministrará armas a Moldavia.
> 
> Creo que van a por Transnistria.
> 
> The British Foreign Minister said that NATO is discussing the possibility of arms supplies to Moldova.




*Moldavia no es ucrania...* aunque moldavia no es tan prorusa como la parte este de ucrania... tampoco es tan antirusa como la parte oeste de ucrania... de hecho en moldavia la mayoría de su gente es gente noble y busca no meterse en problemas...

En un hipotético escenario como el de ucrania... creo que hay más posibilidades de que moldavia se decante por rusia...


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo. la organización TERRORISTA criminal OTAN suministrará armas a Moldavia.
> 
> Creo que van a por Transnistria.
> 
> The British Foreign Minister said that NATO is discussing the possibility of arms supplies to Moldova.



Moldavia no va a mover un dedo


----------



## Prophet (21 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Miy buena explicación, pero yo he dicho que parten de idéntica tecnología: la Soviética. Te recuerdo q Ucrania no era un país atrasado, era una de las repúblicas con más tecnología de la URSS.
> Y sobre el uso actual... Verás, los rusos tienen pocos AWACS y deben estar acojonafos conque les bajen uno. Los ucros tienen AWACS casi permanentemente en el aire y fueea del alcalce de las armas rusas... Porque no son ucranianos ni están en espacio aéreo ucraniano.
> 
> O sea que sí, he hecho una pequeña trampa en la comparación... Pero tú también. Hay circunstancias en este conflicto que juegan en favor de Ucrania. Entre otros, q parten de la misma base tecnológica y que cuentan con apoyo de occidente.
> ...



Creo que no entiendes la diferencia tecnológica que te explica el forero. Venezuela tiene F-16 y no por ello están al mismo nivel que los F-16 que puede emplear Israel o EEUU. Irán también utiliza cazas americanos como el F-14 pero no son comparables a día de hoy a lo que utiliza EEUU. 

Aparte que los pilotos ucranianos tienen muchísimo menos entrenamiento que los rusos por no hablar de la inferiorifad numérica y que siempre van a estar expuestos además de a los cazas rusos a la red de antiaéreos de varias capas rusa. 

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Moldavia no va a mover un dedo



Después de ver como está quedando Ucrania, mejor no moverse…no está el horno para bollos…


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Kremlin sabía desde diciembre que Finlandia iba a entrar en la OTAN si Rusia atacase a Ucrania. Los muy pragmáticos kremlinistas, optaron por atacar a Ucrania, aceptando 1346km de la frontera con OTAN como consecuencia de sus actos. Que no sena tan ingenuos en Kremlin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



La adhesión va a llevar un tiempo. El Kremlin tiene 2 bazas para que no pase
1.- la preferible, se llama Erdogan
2.- la bruta, quitarle un trocito de país antes de la adhesión. Ningún país con disputas fronterizas puede entrar en la OTAN

Hagan sus apuestas señores


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Kremlin sabía desde diciembre que Finlandia iba a entrar en la OTAN si Rusia atacase a Ucrania. Los muy pragmáticos kremlinistas, optaron por atacar a Ucrania, aceptando 1346km de la frontera con OTAN como consecuencia de sus actos. Que no sena tan ingenuos en Kremlin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




*Rusia no ataco a ucrania...!!* rusia entró a desmilitarizar y desnazificar...
Entonces rusia se equivocó y no tenía que hacer nada...!!?? y dejar que estos grupos ukronazis masacraran a la población del donbass..?? 

Dejar que ucrania siguiera acumulando tropas, en una invasión inminente en contra de la región del donbass...??


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> La adhesión va a llevar un tiempo. El Kremlin tiene 2 bazas para que no pase
> 1.- la preferible, se llama Erdogan
> 2.- la bruta, quitarle un trocito de país antes de la adhesión. Ningún país con disputas fronterizas puede entrar en la OTAN
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas señores



Claro y por eso Rusia asustaba en su discurso con la posibilidad de la entrada en la OTAN, estando Ucrania en guerra allí desde 2014. ¿Pero Erdogan no era Cerdogan? Erdogan ganando enteros en burbuja por posible veto. ¿Cambiáis así de rápido el criterio o son directrices de Kremlin?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (21 May 2022)

Ayer en los medios:

"_*Sviatoslav Palamar*, en un vídeo que ha recibido *RNE*.

*“Mis comandantes y yo estamos en la planta Azovstal.* *Hay una operación que no voy a comentar*. Agradezco a Ucrania y a todo el mundo el apoyo”, dice Palamar en un vídeo que solo dura 18 segundos y en el que no aclara si esa operación implica su rendición o si, por el contrario, mantienen su resistencia y se inmolan."_


Hoy en los medios (aunque no mencionan a Sviatoslav Palamar) aunque tendrán que tener cuidado quienes entren a la planta Azovstal, ya sabemos que los nazis han minado media Ucrania y que no les importan las bajas civiles. Es curioso el empeño en no mencionar que son nazis, de estar en el otro bando lo tendríamos cada media frase:

_"Entre los últimos en entregarse en la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol figuran *los comandantes del batallón nacionalista* ucraniano Azov, que Moscú considera "criminales de guerra", según informó el general Ígor Konashénkov, portavoz militar."_


Y mientras los propietarios de la Acería pensando en cuanto dinero pueden sacar a Rusia. Mientras piden que nadie compre los productos que se puedan vender, hasta que sean ellos quienes se lleven el beneficio, las muertes sucedidas no les importan en absoluto.


*Los propietarios de la acería de Azovstal: "Demandaremos a Moscú por decenas de miles de millones"*
_Pedimos a los europeos y a otros clientes que no compren productos de las plantas de Mariupol hasta que nosotros, los únicos propietarios, hayamos recuperado el control"._


----------



## Martok (21 May 2022)

Buenos días

Preparaos que bien tocho, que estoy inspirada.

Desde enero de 2020 lo vi, hasta hoy los hechos me lo han confirmado. El covi fue un ataque biológico contra China y sus aliados y como objetivo secundario la población occidental usando Italia y España como cabeza de playas. La elite globalita empezó la tercera guerra mundial.

El plan se va a la mierda porque China se bunkeriza, Rusia ….. bueno Rusia lo hace como lo hacen los rusos, en la segunda perdieron más 20 millones de personas y ganaron la guerra, 2 o tres son calderilla. Irán, Venezuela y nuestra amada Republica popular de corea del norte aguantaron como lo hacen siempre.

Total, el plan es un asco, la elite centra en su objetivo secundario, pero este también se va a la mierda por que el sistema inmunitario destroza al bicho, si, muere gente, pero así lo ha hecho en millones de años de evolución y una mierda creada tras un siglo de investigación en guerra biológica y los últimos 20 años en este patógeno n lo va tumbar.

La elite decide cargarse el sistema inmunitario de los cojones, se sacan las vacunas, que son eso, una mierda detrás de otra, a pesar de apartheid y la campaña del terror, el plan se va a tomar por saco por que los dos pinchazos no pueden con el sistema inmunitario y tercero es un total fracaso, o lo quieren ni los abuelos.

Eso sí miles de personas infartadas con problemas vasculares graves, muertas por cualquier cáncer o por un catarro porque en ellas si han conseguido destrozar su sistema inmunitario, el resto de los pinchado que seguís vivos podéis dar gracias a la genética que os han dado vuestros padres y ancestros.

Hay un momento de indefinición, unos (en la elite) insiste en el plan, se fuerza más el apartheid, se extiende la campaña del terror los niños, se programa cuatro pinchazos más, pero otros como el “VENTANAS” ya en noviembre ya propone otro plan, avisa de los ataques biológicos de la viruela, hasta nuestra querida Jarella que todo lo ve, NOS AVISA.

Los rusos que no son tontos se coscan del plan y en diciembre dicen que hasta aquí y lanzan un ULTIMATUM. Nada todo el mes las conversaciones son un vacile y se usa el posible terror ruso para despistar el fracaso pandémico, porque el volcán duro lo que duro.

La elite cree que los rusos van de farol, que no tiene huevos, que la pela es la pela. Como lo de la viruela les da miedo que también salga mal, activan el plan de exterminar a los proruso separatistas, meter a Ucrania en la OTAN y petarla con armas nucleares. Tan de sobrados van que ya en Chernóbil empiezan acumular material para crear bombas nucleares sucias y las siete plagas bíblicas contra rusia como otra vez nos avisó Jarella.

Los rusos dicen que se a cabo, Vladímir Vladímirovich ordena una contra ofensiva (no una invasión) pero una de verdad con tanques y bombas. Al primer sitio que van es a por Chernóbil, se llevan el material radiactivo para las bombas y se cargan todos los laboratorios que tienen a su alcance y ya de paso prepara un dossier para la ONU y de paso recuperamos tierras Rusas.

A la elite se pone los ojos chiribitas y manda a tomar por culo la pandemia que solo da problemas, ni partheid ni más pinchazos y terror televisivo que para eso están los rusos.

Esos si las olas se suceden, aunque no se vean y los vacunados por una cosa u otra siguen cayendo como moscas, no la mayoría, pero si unos buenos cuantos, hasta de hepatitis que nadie se explica.

Se declara la guerra económica contra Rusia, Europa se suma, aunque es un suicido, se le intimida China, esta dice que tururú. La elite se pica ¿y? ¡¡¡¡¡Sorpresa!!!!! Lo que no pasa en dos años pasa ahora, brote brutal en Honkong y Shangai. China responde como hace los chinos, con firmeza y disciplina, pero con tranquilidad, Covi cero a saco, cerramos la cadena de sumisitos con occidente y hacemos más negocios con Rusia.

La propaganda a lo suyo, que Vladímir Vladímirovich está loco y se va morir, que los rusos comen niños, que los tanques caen como chinches, que el ejército es el pancho villa, que los libertadores de azov llegara a Moscú, el rublo y la economía Rusa se ira a tomar por culo.

Todo Blablablá…… , al mes ya se han dado cuenta que no van bien, meten armamento y dinero por un tubo a Ucrania, la OTAN interviene ayudando a tope y que los Europeos no nos preocupemos, que con hacer dieta, ducharnos menos y corriendo las cortinas nos apañamos.

Nada, todo va mal, se sacan Bucha, que duro lo que tarda los forenses en ver los cuerpos y darse cuenta quien ha sido, mientras los rusos presentan el dossier a los Chinos y a la ONU, EEUU y Occidente como que ven llover. Pero se ponen nerviosos, activan otro plan.

Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN, 80 años de neutralidad a tomar por culo, que en esos años la Unión Soviética con dos millones de soldados pudiera llegar hasta Copenhague en un mes y ni se asomaron ni a dar buenos días no fuera aval suficiente, ahora les entra el acojone.

Otro plan que se va a la mierda, que Rusia se la sopla, pero bromas las justas porque tendrá iskanders con sorpresa para todos. Croacia y Turquía que tururú que mariconadas las justas, que o les satisfacen o los nórdicos se van con viento fresco.

Total, llegamos a mayo, todo es un desastre, la economía rusa le va de cojones, el rublo que cada día más fuerte y Rusia se anexiona más territorio, el dinero a la OTAN y a EEUU en particular se le acaba, no tienen ni leche para bebes, Europa a verlas venir, que correr las cortinas da lo que da, declarando el carbón y la nuclear energía ecológica. El ejército ucraniano con síntomas de pre colapso, Lloyd Austin pidiendo por favor a Sergei Shoigu un alto el fuego (por cierto, a este también le daban por muerto infartado), nada.

Es todo un fracaso, lo único que ha ganado la elite es Eurovisión.

No hay más cojones, llaman al “Ventanas” y le dan luz verde, ya tenemos la viruela en la mayoría de los países de OTAN, ya están tardando en echarle la culpa a los rusos.

A ver si os enteráis, que vamos ya por el tercer año de guerra mundial y que los reyes son los padres.



PD: Jarella sigue desaparecida, bunkeriza, no se si en Francia o en Moscu, pero avisados estabais……… por ella.

“Nada que hoy estaba con ganas.”


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro y por eso Rusia asustaba en su discurso con la posibilidad de la entrada en la OTAN, estando Ucrania en guerra allí desde 2014. ¿Pero Erdogan no era Cerdogan? Erdogan ganando enteros en burbuja por posible veto. ¿Cambiáis así de rápido el criterio o son directrices de Kremlin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Que yo sepa no he dicho nada bueno de Erdogan. Bueno. Tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## El-Mano (21 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ayer en los medios:
> 
> "_*Sviatoslav Palamar*, en un vídeo que ha recibido *RNE*.
> 
> ...



Pues creo que los planes de los rusos para la acería pasan por demolerla y hacer algo diferente.


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ayer en los medios:
> 
> "_*Sviatoslav Palamar*, en un vídeo que ha recibido *RNE*.
> 
> ...



Curiosa esa justicia a la que apelan. Estos robaron una planta soviética y se ve que no han invertido nada en mejorarla pero la valoran más que todas las empresas de acero del mundo juntas.


----------



## El-Mano (21 May 2022)

¿Qué pasa con los 40.000 millones que EEUU aprobó para ayudas a Ucrania?


Fuentes ucranianas informan que por los 40.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar aprobados por el Congreso de EE. UU., Washington exige tácitamente, como requisito previo, que pasen a la ofensiva. Es muy importante que los cabilderos de esta decisión de la cámara baja del Parlamento...




te.legra.ph













Ministro de Defensa de Rusia, General del Ejército, Sergei Shoigu


La liberación de la LPR está a punto de completarse. Ya 1908 los nacionalistas se han rendido en Azovstal, antes de eso 1387 infantes de marina depusieron las armas allí. Los civiles que fueron retenidos allí por los nacionalistas ucranianos también fueron evacuados de la planta: se salvaron...




te.legra.ph





*Ministro de Defensa de Rusia, General del Ejército, Sergei Shoigu* 

La liberación de la LPR está a punto de completarse.

Ya 1908 los nacionalistas se han rendido en Azovstal, antes de eso 1387 infantes de marina depusieron las armas allí.

Los civiles que fueron retenidos allí por los nacionalistas ucranianos también fueron evacuados de la planta: se salvaron 177 personas, incluidas 85 mujeres y 47 niños.

El ejército ruso (en la Isla de las Serpientes) eliminó a más de 50 combatientes de unidades de élite ucranianas, 4 aviones enemigos, 10 helicópteros, 30 drones y 3 barcos fueron destruidos en tres días.

En un futuro cercano, se espera que se entreguen drones estratégicos a las tropas.

En el contexto de la intención de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN, se formarán 12 unidades y subunidades militares en el Distrito Militar Occidental para finales de año.

Durante los últimos 8 años, la intensidad de los vuelos de bombarderos estratégicos estadounidenses en Europa se ha multiplicado por 15.

Las visitas al mar Báltico de barcos estadounidenses con misiles guiados se han vuelto sistemáticas. Solo este año, cerca de la región de Kaliningrado, realizaron tareas 6 veces con acceso a las áreas propuestas para lanzar misiles de crucero.

Estados Unidos y la OTAN están intensificando el entrenamiento operativo y de combate a lo largo de nuestras fronteras. Actualmente, se está realizando una serie de ejercicios "Defensor de Europa" con la participación de hasta 40 mil militares de 30 países del bloque. Al mismo tiempo, se está transfiriendo una división completa de los EE. UU. al continente europeo;

El Ministerio de Defensa tomará las contramedidas adecuadas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

Los propietarios de la acería Azovstal se van a comer un mojón.

En un Ucrania se ha creado una clase dirigente que de tanto comer canapes y jugar al golf y al tenis con los americanos se creen americanos, sobre todo en su prepotencia.

Para empezar, no hay "propietarios", sino propietario; el propietario es este carapolla de aquí abajo, que entre otras cosas es musulmán sunni (para los otaneros identitarios que piensan que los ucranianos son escandinavos, como ellos):




Este tío es heredero del líder de la mafia de Donestk, otro tártaro del Volga, apellidado Bragin. Lleva robando al pais a manos llenas desde finales de los 90, como por ejemplo con la compraventa de Kryvorizhstal a Mittal. El gánster tártaro y su compiyogui Pinchuk la compraron por 1k millones en el 2004 y un año mas tarde la vendieron por 5k a Mittal que ya había mostrado interés por comprarla durante el proceso de privatización, llegando a ofrecer algo mas de 4k millones por ella. Básicamente, el estado ucraniano perdió mas de 3k millones en la jugada.

Siendo un gangster, debería tener en cuenta cual es la ley en su gremio y que puede pasar si da mucho el coñazo.

PS1: a Pinchuk ya le conoceis.

PS2: casi se me olvida; fuck Putin, joder...


----------



## Zhukov (21 May 2022)

las autoridades republicanas de la RPD informaron sobre las pérdidas



La comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la RPD, Daria Morozova, habló sobre las pérdidas de las fuerzas republicanas durante la operación militar especial

En el período comprendido entre el 13 y el 19 de mayo, 108 milicianos y 10 civiles muertos

El número de heridos fue de 516 y 44, respectivamente.

Desde principios de año, 1.821 soldados han muerto en la RPD, 7.586 han resultado heridos. Además, *580 civiles murieron, 1740 resultaron heridos.*

- Estoy desolado, y esto a pesar de que la fabulosa antiaérea derriba casi todos los misiles Tochka y algunos de los cohetes pesados.

- Y me temo que no se cuentan las víctimas civiles ni en Volnovakha ni Mariupol.




t.me/s/ZradaXXII


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que hacen falta unos buenos interrogatorios para que no se escape ningún mal bicho. Los criminales y torturadores han de ser juzgados por razones obvias. Y al resto soltarlos cuando acabe la guerra tras alguna reeducación.



Les hacen contar toda su vida, su carrera en el ejercito, quienes eran sus instructores y compañeros, cruzan toda esa informacion y *ninguno de los criminales detenidos evita su enjuiciamiento.*

PD- Aunque algunos omitan datos o mientan, no hace falta recurrir a la tortura fisica para encontrar a los delincuentes, es una labor policial.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Les hacen contar toda su vida, su carrera en el ejercito, quienes eran sus instructores y compañeros, cruzan toda esa informacion y *ninguno de los criminales detenidos evita su enjuiciamiento.*
> 
> PD- Aunque algunos omitan datos o mientan, no hace falta recurrir a la tortura fisica para encontrar a los delincuentes, es una labor policial.



ok, pero hay un problema con *ninguno de los criminales detenidos. *Digo yo que entre los detenidos aparte de los malos bichos habrá mucho gilipollas sin delitos asquerosos. La tarea que tienen ahora los rusos es separar unos de los otros.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Mar de Azov, mar interior de Rusia



Ahora la federacion deberia declararlo oficialmente como lago y asi nadie tendria derecho, segun las leyes internacionales, a navegar en el sin permiso.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ahora la federacion deberia declararlo oficalmente como lago y asi nadie tendria derecho, segun las leyes internacionales, a navegar en el sin permiso.



Los gringos salieron a todo vapor del Mar Negro cuando comenzó el conflicto, no?


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por ejemplo, *el mando militar del EPL planea inundar el Mar de China Meridional con buques aparentemente "civiles", como embarcaciones de pesca, cuando, de hecho, dichos buques serán buques de guerra navales del EPL completamente armados*. En caso de que Estados Unidos u otros buques de guerra se les acerquen o los contrarresten, Pekín planteará un clamor de desinformación sobre el "acoso" de los pescadores civiles.



Cientos de buques corsarios chinos, armados con misiles antibuque y veremos los mares limpios de buques de guerra de la Nato... Jojojo !!!.









German auxiliary cruiser Kormoran - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no sé si lo has dicho o no..yo sólo critiqué a los que creen que Rusia va a "cambiar el mundo y la economía"...



Pero hablabas conmigo, no con esos que creen tal cosa. La realidad es que el mundo y la economía son diferentes desde que se ha puesto de manifiesto que ya hemos pasado el peak-oil, pero no es por culpa de Rusia; esta guerra solo ha sido el detonante, como podía haber sido otra cosa.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> China está mucho más integrada con la economía mundial que Rusia. A Beijing no le interesan sanciones a su economía. Mejor hacer un farol con Rusia y que Kremlin se lo crea y de esta manera, ir testando reacción del Occidente cobre Rusia, mientras China se aprovecha de la situación y compra materias primas y hidrocarburos de Rusia con grandes descuentos, avisando al mismo tiempo a Kremlin que no se acerque demasiado a India.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



China es el siguiente objetivo militar de los EEUU y ellos lo saben. 

PD- Lo que les interese a los chinos, al Tio Sam le importa muy poco...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Es todo un fracaso, lo único que ha ganado la elite es Eurovisión.



Y twitter por lo de la propaganda nazi que dicen que estan ganando la guerra


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Creo que no entiendes la diferencia tecnológica que te explica el forero. Venezuela tiene F-16 y no por ello están al mismo nivel que los F-16 que puede emplear Israel o EEUU. Irán también utiliza cazas americanos como el F-14 pero no son comparables a día de hoy a lo que utiliza EEUU.
> 
> Aparte que los pilotos ucranianos tienen muchísimo menos entrenamiento que los rusos por no hablar de la inferiorifad numérica y que siempre van a estar expuestos además de a los cazas rusos a la red de antiaéreos de varias capas rusa.
> 
> Saludos.



Los iranies recibieron del venezolano Chavez un par de F-16A y luego se comenta que los persas enviaron uno de ellos a Rusia.

PD- Algo informados si que estan.


----------



## Prophet (21 May 2022)

Los F-16 van por la versión V si no recuerdo mal. 



.Kaikus dijo:


> Los iranies recibieron del venezolano Chavez un par de F-16A y luego se comenta que los persas enviaron uno de ellos a Rusia.
> 
> PD- Algo informados si que estan.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Los F-16 van por la versión V si no recuerdo mal.



Cada vez que se derriba un F-16, los chinos, los iranies, los rusos, compiten por la compra de esos siniestros, todo se analiza e investiga, saber para vencer...


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> La adhesión va a llevar un tiempo. El Kremlin tiene 2 bazas para que no pase
> 1.- la preferible, se llama Erdogan
> 2.- *la bruta, quitarle un trocito de país antes de la adhesión. Ningún país con disputas fronterizas puede entrar en la OTAN*
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas señores



Cada vez me da más la impresión de que harán eso los rusos. NPI de Finlandia, pero es tan grande y deshabitado que a lo mejor pueden hacer una zona muy ancha de exclusión militar.


----------



## magufone (21 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todos a dar pedales chavales!!!!
> Con 40 a la sombra en verano, o a -5 grados
> 
> La UE quiere incentivar la adquisición de bicicletas para ahorrar energía
> ...



Para colmo el burbujeadisimo mercado de las bicis...


----------



## El amigo (21 May 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> En mi entorno cercano, en el pasado mes y medio: dos muertes repentinas (12+45) + 1 ictus (52).



Como eso nunca ha pasado...
Estáis todo el día con el rollo de las vacunas.


----------



## El amigo (21 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cada vez que se derriba un F-16, los chinos, los iranies, los rusos, compiten por la compra de esos siniestros, todo se analiza e investiga, saber para vencer...



Pues estoy yo por la labor de vender unos restos.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

A esa gente es mejor ignorarlos. Tanto en la vida real como en un simple foro.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _¡Azovstal ha terminado!
> Todos los militantes se han rendido.
> Después de ver la cantidad de militantes que estaban dentro de Azovstal me gustaría señalar la decisión de Putin de no asaltar la planta.
> ¡Fue la decisión correcta!_



Todavía quedaran incrédulos que digan que no es verdad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vergüenza es lo que están haciendo los rusos ahora.



si, si verguenza, verguenza de que? si han matado hasta a su propia gente en los campos de concentración (y no eran 6 millones eran menos los asesinados por tus amigos sionazis, pero asesinados) los putos sionazis a los que tanto adoras.








Acuerdo de Haavara: Nazis y Sionistas con un mismo y único objetivo en común -- Sott.net


Cuando se piensa en el Holocausto, irremediablemente la mente trae a primer plano la muerte de millones de personas, víctimas de la barbarie más extrema jamás conocida, caídas bajo el yugo sanguinario e intolerante de la maquinaria bélica nazi....




es.sott.net







Billy Ray dijo:


> Si se refieren al pesao de Jagger, sí es posible que sea judío. Lo que es seguro es argentino, y muy boludo.



No, no lo es, farda mucho, no sabe ni leer lo que pone cuando postea ya le he visto anos atrás en el hilo de siria decir tonterias, solo es gilipollas milenario. Eso si lo que si me creo es que es un auténtico gilipollas, argentino, cateto, no sabe de geografia (lo justo, israhell si sabe donde está eso si, sin ir alli a darse cabezazos), es milenario, vive en la pampa, que es un hooligan (que no es lo mismo que judio, a ver si dejamos de usar como si fuera la misma cosa judio y sionista que no todos son sionazis y muchos no viven en isisrahell) prosionazi. Y se habrá comido a Antonia Barcelo o parece que no estan en la misma cama...


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)




----------



## JAG63 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Nuestro amigo Phantom dejando la cara bien roja al OTANero de referencia de los pinguinos y caras pochas del foro.


----------



## brus (21 May 2022)

No paro de pensar que las consecuencias de la guerra económica las vamos a tener en Occidente cuando empiece el frío. Este verano lo voy a disfrutar y me voy a dar unas buenas vacaciones pero a partir de noviembre a ahorrar como un loco porque la guerra contra Rusia nos va a pasar factura de verdad. Esta cosechas se recoge pero la próxima va a ser un desastre a nivel mundial para verano de 2023 tenemos miles de moronegros más de lo habitual a nuestras puertas.

Por lo demás veo que la guerra va para largo y eso de que Rusia no puede renovar su armamento por si misma creo que cae por su propio peso. De momento venden el petróleo de tapadillo a Occidente. Pues no me quiero ni imaginar las piezas y recambios que les llegará también de tapadillo.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Gas supone 6% del consumo energético de Finlandia. 1.5 billón m3 al año.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

brus dijo:


> No paro de pensar que las consecuencias de la guerra económica las vamos a tener en Occidente cuando empiece el frío. Este verano lo voy a disfrutar y me voy a dar unas buenas vacaciones pero a partir de noviembre a ahorrar como un loco porque la guerra contra Rusia nos va a pasar factura de verdad. Esta cosechas se recoge pero la próxima va a ser un desastre a nivel mundial para verano de 2023 tenemos miles de moronegros más de lo habitual a nuestras puertas.
> 
> Por lo demás veo que la guerra va para largo y eso de que Rusia no puede renovar su armamento por si misma creo que cae por su propio peso. De momento venden el petróleo de tapadillo a Occidente. Pues no me quiero ni imaginar las piezas y recambios que les llegará también de tapadillo.



Ahorrar? Si los euros ya valen un 20% menos que hace 6 meses.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

*el lorenzo ramirez lee burbuja y a ganar pasta 200.000 euros mes*
*
por cierto lorenzo ramirez y cesar vidal van a romper en breve...

lorenzo ramirez se lo monta por su cuenta con jordi llatzer 
*
*money is money*


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

⚡Russian missile hits military infrastructure object in Rivne Oblast.

Rivne Oblast Governor Vitaliy Koval reported that the number of victims and the extent of destruction are being clarified.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Nuestro amigo Phantom dejando la cara bien roja al OTANero de referencia de los pinguinos y caras pochas del foro.



Phantom es un crack! Siendo tan joven es increíble los conocimientos que tiene.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

La situación en Lyman se deterioró de la noche a la mañana. Estoy con las fuerzas ucranianas, la policía, los médicos evacuando a los civiles y los duelos de artillería son casi constantes. Obuses estadounidenses M777 trabajando cerca, dicen las tropas. Las personas que huyen están angustiadas, describen desesperación. Más de 100 evacuados hasta ahora hoy.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

brus dijo:


> No paro de pensar que las consecuencias de la guerra económica las vamos a tener en Occidente cuando empiece el frío. Este verano lo voy a disfrutar y me voy a dar unas buenas vacaciones pero a partir de noviembre a ahorrar como un loco porque la guerra contra Rusia nos va a pasar factura de verdad. Esta cosechas se recoge pero la próxima va a ser un desastre a nivel mundial para verano de 2023 tenemos miles de moronegros más de lo habitual a nuestras puertas.
> 
> Por lo demás veo que la guerra va para largo y eso de que Rusia no puede renovar su armamento por si misma creo que cae por su propio peso. De momento venden el petróleo de tapadillo a Occidente. Pues no me quiero ni imaginar las piezas y recambios que les llegará también de tapadillo.



Osea vas a empezar a ahorrar en noviembre pudiendo prevenir antes?


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 May 2022)

Le veo la apuesta y seguro, por desgracia, que gano. 

1.- Rusia apenas va a ser capaz de tomar el Donbas. 
2.- Putin intentará vender esto como triunfo en la “operación especial” y buscará un acuerdo cediendo lo menos posible 
3./ Ucronazilandia, dotada por la OTAN, creo que no va a ceder y continuará los combates, a bajo nivel.
4.- Los ucros retomarán partes del territorio adquirido por Rusia y buscará un acuerdo en el que se reconozca la soberanía ucra del Donbas, cediendo autonomía (de facto indepe), y prometiendo no entrar en la OTAN como cesión... (ridículamente cesión).
4.- No habrá acuerdo, sino situación de facto, a la coreana.

Resumen, una derrota sin paliativos rusa en el campo militar.

PD. Entre tanto los fanáticos putinescos esperando el “gran caldero” que no es otro sino la pota con el Guiso que les está preparando su madre en casa, cuando dejen de aporrear la tecla del ordenador. Los cms ruskis a cobrar su miseria y seguir dando por el culo con la milonga que toque, a la sazón, sin decir ni Mu de todas las sandeces que han vertido desde el inicio de esta “operación”, vamos, cómo aquello de los millones de muertos por la Fizer y otros encantos.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Phantom es un crack! Siendo tan joven es increíble los conocimientos que tiene.



Y las ideas tan claras!

Un crack


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya estoy viendo al Juxti y al Alvin corriendo brazo en ristre al matadero mas cercano...

A por su dosis de bio-ware.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le veo la apuesta y seguro, por desgracia, que gano.
> 
> 1.- Rusia apenas va a ser capaz de tomar el Donbas.
> 2.- Putin intentará vender esto como triunfo en la “operación especial” y buscará un acuerdo cediendo lo menos posible
> ...



Te pongo un resumen de la batalla de Mariupol...







Es cortito, pero creo que perfecto.

Eso mismo pasara con el territorio de las republicas. Eso si, les llevara tiempo. Tiempo X menos muertos. No es una mala ecuación, porque se esta viendo que las sanciones hacen más daño aquí que en Rusia.

Si se quedan con las republicas y no sueltan lo conquistado, hay que ser justos Putin habra sacado una victoria menor, no una derrota. De todas formas mi apuesta, es que occidente seguira chinchando y no le dejara otra opción que llegar al menos al Dnieper.

La parte economica de transformacion de la economia rusa, esta dando algun pasito. Como no, obligado, pero da igual los pasos se estan dando. Sus ingenieros y sus fabricas tendran mucho trabajo, el talento podra desarrollarse. Al bloquear occidente las exportaciones les estan haciendo un favor que dara muy buenos frutos en breve.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Ese fue el último reporte hasta hoy, cuando múltiples #Russian fuentes informaron que las tropas #UAF todavía están en el área. Además, expresaron su frustración e incredulidad de que la UAF, que probablemente consista en un BTG menos o una compañía más, aún no haya sido derrotada o capturada. 

El informe original fue verificado a través de más de 10 fuentes altamente confiables. Este nuevo informe, por otro lado, no lo era. Sin embargo, no hemos recibido nuevas actualizaciones en 13 días y esta es la mejor información que tenemos disponible. Continuaremos rastreando esta situación para obtener actualizaciones.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Rusia tiene a tiro de piedra Zaporiyia (6º ciudad) y Mykolaiv (9º ciudad). De conseguir esta ultima, quedaría cerquísima de Odessa (3º ciudad).

En el Dombás a cada vez mas cerca de Kramatorsk, clave para ganar esa batalla.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 1.- Rusia apenas va a ser capaz de tomar el Donbas.



Con la liberacion de Mariupol, los rusos pasaran la administracion de la ciudad a la autoridades civiles y militares de la RPD, eso como minimo supone el envio de mas de 3 regimientos fogueados y completos al frente de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Informes sobre explosiones en la región de Rivne (zona occidental)

¿Armamento otanita? ¿Logistica?


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Por esto no habrá tanta propaganda como con el Moskvá..


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Por conspiración. Comenzó con N. Kruschov y su desestalinización. Cuando se preguntó a la gente si quería la eliminación de la URSS a inicios de los 90 la mayoría se opuso; pero siguieron adelante los capitostes del partido, no iban a abandonar casi 40 años de trabajo. Nada es casual en política, cuando sucede algo es porque así se planificó.
> EEUU no caerá; su clase media renunciará a sus lujos y tendrá que trabajar, como lo hacía en los 50 y 60.



Antes te despellejan vivo...

"AWoL...is out of the question"


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Llevando la palabra "voluntario" y siendo Polonia cada vez mas europeizada, a diferencia de Hungría que es el único Europeo que se mantiene realmente soberano "dentro de lo que puede", no lo veo tan amenazante.


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te pongo un resumen de la batalla de Mariupol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo compro. Pero recuerde el conjunto ese planos “finales” de Ucrania que valorábamos hace unas semanas (o mes) . Estábamos de acuerdo en lo que significaban. Intentaré buscarlo, aunque me da pereza. Yo creo que la situación que describes (la mejor posible ahora dadas las idiocias cometidas por Putin en estos meses) entra de lleno en lo que decíamos era “derrota militar” rusa. Insisto qué militar, la economía es otra cosa y no acierto a qué nadie me diga nada claro en ese campo.


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Me invade Rusia y les pongo alfombra roja, vamos no me jodas.


----------



## Mr. VULT (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los cortes de gas a Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia se producen a fecha de vencimiento, según tengo entendido.
> Simplemente no se renuevan porque una parte no acepta alguna condición de la contraparte.
> 
> 
> ...



La fuente son las empresas bulgaras y finlandesas alegando ruptura contractual al querer la empresa del kremlim imponer una novacion de contrato por sus pelotas turcochinas. De igual manera que han invadido al pais vecino siguiendo el criterio de sus pelotas turcochinas. La fuente es que la propia Gazprom ya ha hecho lo mismo en los ultimos años y ya se ha comido una sancion del regulador europeo. Eso si, sancioncita pequeñita y simbolica que ya sabemos quien paga los sobresueldos en bruselas. 


Lo segundo que dices, es mas interesante. Porque es otra de las claves que precipitan la matanza de Ucranianos llevada a cabo por el enanito de las estepas.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## xFuckoffx (21 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Me invade Rusia y les pongo alfombra roja, vamos no me jodas.



Entre defender los intereses económicos, particulares y vicios de banqueros, políticos, periodistas y demás gentuza, sin dudarlo una quinta columna Rusa por supuesto.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que tardará entre 5 y 7 años para eliminar todas las minas del territorio ucraniano.*
"Según las previsiones más optimistas, *Ucrania* necesita de 5 a 7 años para limpiar todo el territorio". Así lo afirmó la viceministra de Asuntos Internos de Ucrania, *Mary Hakobyan*.

"Actualmente estimamos que *se han minado alrededor de 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados*. Esto es diez veces más que la experiencia internacional. Basado en el hecho de que un día de hostilidades activas equivale a 30 días de desminado, según los pronósticos más optimistas, se necesitan de 5 a 7 años antes del desminado completo", dijo Hakobyan. El viceministro indicó que varios equipos extranjeros ya llegaron a *Ucrania* y comenzarán a trabajar la próxima semana.


----------



## Mr. VULT (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahí está la copla, “*futuros pagos”, se entiende que a la hora de renegociar las prórrogas.*
> Me suena haber leído que un buen mogollón de contratos europeos vencen a lo largo de mayo.
> 
> Europa lleva siendo ambigua en su relación con Gazprom desde finales del año pasado, pero yo que he andado bastante atento al tema afirmo que nunca me he encontrado noticia alguna de denuncia a la empresa Gazprom por incumplimiento, solamente declaraciones vacías y no vinculantes como la de Mario Draghi.



Ah si? eso es lo que se entiende? 

Si dice futuros pagos lo que quiere decir es que exige una variacion del habitual pago de un contrato a largo plazo. 

Si dice que en el futuro acuerdo de suministro va a solicitar el pago en rublos de su gas, entonces sí podriamos entender eso que las putinas estais alegando. 

Si ademas hablaramos de "prorrogas" y no de un nuevo contrato, probablemente tb seria un incumplimiento contractual si tenemos en mente las habituales clausulas que se redactan y firman en los contratos de gas o petroleo. Y eso sin hablar de la interpretacion contractual y la buena fe que en un juzgado de moscu o helsinki funciona a veces, pero en un arbitraje internacional determina siempre el fondo de la cuestion.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Se declara un incendio en el mayor centro aeroespacial de Rusia.*
Las llamas se han desarrollado en una subestación de transformación en las instalaciones del *Instituto Central de Aerohidrodinámica de Zhukovsky* (TsAGI) en la región de *Moscú*, el centro más importante del sector aeroespacial ruso.

"La transformación está en llamas en un área de 30 kilómetros cuadrados en el número 1", dijo una fuente rusa al diario _Corriere della Sera_. Posteriormente la misma fuente explicó que *el fuego fue extinguido y no se reportaron víctimas. *Entre los desarrollos del TsAGI se encuentran la participación en los proyectos del cohete Energy y el transbordador espacial Buran.


El incendio de hoy en el Instituto Central de Aerohidrodinámica de Zhukovsky no es el primer incendio que se produce en la Federación Rusa desde que comenzó la* guerra en Ucrania*.

Entre otros, *el 21 de abril* se declaró un incendio en Tver, 150 kilómetros al noroeste de Moscú, en el Instituto Central de Investigación de las Fuerzas de Defensa Aeroespacial de la ciudad, considerada el Cabo Cañaveral ruso, que también se ocupa del lanzamiento de misiles y sistemas de defensa.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

"Esperaban que mantendrían su promesa y lucharían hasta el final" - estuvimos en Azovstal, donde hace unas horas se completó la extracción de Azov en ruso, junto con las fuerzas especiales del Ministerio del Interior de la DPR.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

A un asesor de la oficina del presidente Zelensky, Arestovich, también se le recordaron sus recientes promesas: "¡No entregaremos Mariupol! En palabras: ¡No entregaremos Mariupol!"


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Madre que la parió.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Popasna fue una gran ganancia estratégica para Rusia, pero muchos lo minimizaron o lo ignoraron por completo, desde fanáticos de Ucrania al azar hasta ISW. Esto es realmente una estrategia militar básica, pero todavía teníamos gente saludando a Popasna porque era una ciudad pequeña con una población pequeña.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> La fuente son las empresas bulgaras y finlandesas alegando ruptura contractual al querer la empresa del kremlim imponer una novacion de contrato por sus pelotas turcochinas. De igual manera que han invadido al pais vecino siguiendo el criterio de sus pelotas turcochinas. La fuente es que la propia Gazprom ya ha hecho lo mismo en los ultimos años y ya se ha comido una sancion del regulador europeo. Eso si, sancioncita pequeñita y simbolica que ya sabemos quien paga los sobresueldos en bruselas.
> 
> 
> Lo segundo que dices, es mas interesante. Porque es otra de las claves que precipitan la matanza de Ucranianos llevada a cabo por el enanito de las estepas.



Para ser un enredador, usted parece bastante torpe. Se lo voy a dibujar:
-Finaliza el contrato 
¿Quieres renovar?
Ahora el pago se hace en rublos ¿Ok? ¿Qué no? hasta luego, Lucas...

Pagar en euros o dólares, supone confiscarlos ellos mismos...
"No damos gasofa gratis ¿Entendió? Pos eso...


----------



## Mr. VULT (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para ser un enredador, usted parece bastante torpe. Se lo voy a dibujar:
> -Finaliza el contrato
> ¿Quieres renovar?
> Ahora el pago se hace en rublos ¿Ok? ¿Qué no? hasta luego, Lucas...
> ...



Ya se lo he desarrollado al otro fulano que parece un poco mas listo que usted.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Viaje a la pesadilla rusa en Chernóbil

El señor Verbytsky se acerca con cautela a una zona marcada con una señal de peligro amarilla por contaminación nuclear. La tierra ha sido removida en el lugar. El dosímetro, que marca 0,24 sieverts en medio de la carretera, se acelera a cada paso y llega a 15,6 sieverts mientras comienza a sonar una ruidosa alarma en el aparato.

- ¿Ves? ¿A quién se le ocurre acampar aquí y cavar trincheras?

- ¿Aquí estuvieron los ocupantes rusos?

- Aquí pusieron uno de sus controles militares. Mira los casquillos de bala del suelo. Dispararon a alguien en este punto.

Este periodista toma del suelo algunos de esos casquillos. El señor Verbytsky reacciona al instante:

- Yo que tú tiraría eso. Están contaminados. Y no se te ocurra meterlos en los bolsillos de tu pantalón si no quieres quedarte estéril.

El coche da la vuelta, y por una carretera desierta, como todas las de la zona de exclusión tras la ocupación rusa, llegamos al llamado bosque rojo, uno de los lugares más contaminados de radiación desde el accidente de la enorme central nuclear que se extiende a menos de un kilómetro de distancia. De nuevo, el dosímetro se dispara y comienza a pitar en los bordes de este bosque de coníferas muerto y enterrado. Alcanzamos el triple de radiación que en el checkpoint anterior sin bajar del vehículo.

La exposición aquí ya es demasiado alta, como el riesgo de pisar alguna de las minas que los rusos han dejado por toda la zona al retirarse tras su ofensiva fallida sobre Kiev. "Los coroneles rusos que entraron en Chernóbil tenían dosímetros profesionales y sabían que todo esto está contaminado. Dejar que la tropa cavara trincheras aquí para ellos y sus vehículos es una condena para esos soldados. Los usan como carne de cañón sin importarles sus vidas", dice Verbytsky, que en esto no es un cualquiera: trabajó en la central como responsable de mecánica y estaba a tres kilómetros durante la fatídica noche de la explosión del reactor 4 el 25 de abril del año 1986.

- ¿Qué puede pasarles a los soldados rusos que acamparon aquí?

- Algunos ya han muerto. Tengo información muy fiable de mis colegas en Bielorrusia. Otros ya tienen el síndrome de exposición atómica y la mayoría puede desarrollar enfermedades graves que los hagan morir muy jóvenes. Es que incluso ocuparon una granja abandonada tres días después de la explosión del reactor. Tú ahora llevas radioactividad en las suelas de tus zapatillas porque vas de pie. La radioactividad se mantiene en la tierra y el subsuelo, pero si pasas días tumbado sobre esa misma tierra tus pulmones, tu corazón y el resto de tus órganos se contaminarán.

- ¿Qué querían hacer los rusos en Chernóbil?

Viaje a la pesadilla rusa en Chernóbil


Viaje a la pesadilla rusa en Chernóbil
Moscú provocó una subida de la radiación en toda el área que ya afecta a la salud de sus militares

Volodimir Verbytsky, con el dosímetro junto al sarcófago del reactor 4 tras la ocupación rusa.

ALBERTO ROJAS

PREMIUM
ALBERTO ROJAS
Enviado especial
Chernóbil
Actualizado Sábado, 21 mayo 2022 - 06:55
Directo Guerra en Ucrania, últimas noticias
Guerra de Ucrania Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski
Guerra de Ucrania La otra guerra de las madres ucranianas: "Nosotras no somos como las rusas; ellas jamás cogerían las armas para luchar"
El señor Verbytsky se acerca con cautela a una zona marcada con una señal de peligro amarilla por contaminación nuclear. La tierra ha sido removida en el lugar. El dosímetro, que marca 0,24 sieverts en medio de la carretera, se acelera a cada paso y llega a 15,6 sieverts mientras comienza a sonar una ruidosa alarma en el aparato.

- ¿Ves? ¿A quién se le ocurre acampar aquí y cavar trincheras?

- ¿Aquí estuvieron los ocupantes rusos?


- Aquí pusieron uno de sus controles militares. Mira los casquillos de bala del suelo. Dispararon a alguien en este punto.

Este periodista toma del suelo algunos de esos casquillos. El señor Verbytsky reacciona al instante:

- Yo que tú tiraría eso. Están contaminados. Y no se te ocurra meterlos en los bolsillos de tu pantalón si no quieres quedarte estéril.

El coche da la vuelta, y por una carretera desierta, como todas las de la zona de exclusión tras la ocupación rusa, llegamos al llamado bosque rojo, uno de los lugares más contaminados de radiación desde el accidente de la enorme central nuclear que se extiende a menos de un kilómetro de distancia. De nuevo, el dosímetro se dispara y comienza a pitar en los bordes de este bosque de coníferas muerto y enterrado. Alcanzamos el triple de radiación que en el checkpoint anterior sin bajar del vehículo.

La exposición aquí ya es demasiado alta, como el riesgo de pisar alguna de las minas que los rusos han dejado por toda la zona al retirarse tras su ofensiva fallida sobre Kiev. "Los coroneles rusos que entraron en Chernóbil tenían dosímetros profesionales y sabían que todo esto está contaminado. Dejar que la tropa cavara trincheras aquí para ellos y sus vehículos es una condena para esos soldados. Los usan como carne de cañón sin importarles sus vidas", dice Verbytsky, que en esto no es un cualquiera: trabajó en la central como responsable de mecánica y estaba a tres kilómetros durante la fatídica noche de la explosión del reactor 4 el 25 de abril del año 1986.


- ¿Qué puede pasarles a los soldados rusos que acamparon aquí?

- Algunos ya han muerto. Tengo información muy fiable de mis colegas en Bielorrusia. Otros ya tienen el síndrome de exposición atómica y la mayoría puede desarrollar enfermedades graves que los hagan morir muy jóvenes. Es que incluso ocuparon una granja abandonada tres días después de la explosión del reactor. Tú ahora llevas radioactividad en las suelas de tus zapatillas porque vas de pie. La radioactividad se mantiene en la tierra y el subsuelo, pero si pasas días tumbado sobre esa misma tierra tus pulmones, tu corazón y el resto de tus órganos se contaminarán.

Zona ocupada por los rusos y altamente contaminada de radioactividad.
Zona ocupada por los rusos y altamente contaminada de radioactividad.ALBERTO ROJAS
- ¿Qué querían hacer los rusos en Chernóbil?


- Un chantaje nuclear a Ucrania.

El señor Verbytsky nos conduce ahora hasta las puertas de la central nuclear, cuyo reactor 4 está protegido por el carísimo sarcófago nuclear pagado, entre otros, por la Unión Europea. A pocos metros de la puerta le preguntamos si podemos entrar a la sala de control, abierta a los turistas antes de la guerra. La respuesta es "no" y da una razón de peso. Saca de nuevo su dosímetro del bolsillo y hace una comprobación. El aparato lanza su pitido de alerta. Más de 4 sieverts. "Es una medición inusual para este lugar. Está muy alta. Desde que entraron los rusos aquí alteraron todos los equilibrios y pusieron Chernóbil ante un enorme riesgo. Primero, con el paso de sus enormes columnas blindadas hacia Kiev, de 60 kilómetros de largo. Eso contribuye a que se remueva la contaminación en toda la zona. Aquí normalmente no pasan ni camiones. Después, al mover la tierra del cementerio nuclear del bosque rojo, donde acamparon. Además nos robaron los 35 medidores de radioactividad fijos que teníamos en la zona. Es decir, creemos que tenemos una subida general de los valores de radioactividad, pero tampoco podemos asegurarlo porque no tenemos con qué medirlo al margen de dosímetros y laboratorios móviles", dice el viejo operario de Chernóbil que después del accidente tuvo que trabajar como liquidador.

ROBO Y DESTROZO
Cerca de la aldea del mismo nombre hay un museo sobre el accidente. O mejor dicho, había. "No entiendo qué interés puede tener robar y destrozar toda la exposición", cuenta Alexander Skirta, el funcionario jefe ucraniano responsable de la zona de exclusión: "Esta ocupación de la central sólo obedece a las ambiciones enfermas de un tipo como Vladimir Putin. Los rusos entraron en la planta y exigieron gestionarlo todo sin conocer ninguno de los protocolos de seguridad".

Dejamos atrás la gigantesca bóveda nuclear sobre el reactor 4 y enfilamos hacia la fantasmal Pripiat, la ciudad que fue orgullo de la Unión Soviética, símbolo de los sueños sociales de un sistema que acabó colapsando, en parte, por el accidente nuclear. Son tres kilómetros en los que no nos cruzaremos con nadie, igual que en el resto del territorio. "Aquí sólo viven perros salvajes porque la tierra está muy contaminada aquí. En cuanto abandonas el asfalto el dosímetro se vuelve loco", dice Verbytsky, quien vivió en un apartamento en la ciudad hasta su evacuación. Y es cierto. Una visita por la casa de cultura, el hotel o el restaurante, hoy tomados por la vegetación, lo confirman. "En otras áreas de la zona de exclusión si hubo gente que se quedó a vivir, pero esta ciudad fue evacuada tres días después del accidente y permanece como detenida en el tiempo".

Una manada de seis perros salvajes nos rodea, aunque con actitud sumisa y amigable. "Este año no ha habido muchos lobos por aquí, porque los lobos se comen a los perros y este año hay demasiados perros", dice el viejo liquidador. La gran noria de Pripiat y los coches de choque, cuya inauguración estaba prevista para el 1 de mayo de 1986, día del trabajador en la URSS, siguen cogiendo óxido sin que ningún niño haya subido jamás en ellos por el accidente de la central varios días antes

"A Pripiat vinieron los oficiales rusos de alto rango a dar una vuelta durante los primeros días de la ocupación, como si estuvieran en una visita turística", comenta Verbytsky mientras ahuyenta a los perros de Pripiat: "Están cargados de radioactividad", dice, "Igual que los árboles. Los castaños viejos o murieron o apenas han crecido desde 1986. Pero los árboles que han surgido de forma salvaje tienen gigantismo por la radiación y pronto serán más altos que los edificios". Y lleva razón, porque la gran mayoría de construcciones ya no se ve desde la avenida principal. Tal vez en invierno, con las hojas caídas de los árboles, la vegetación permita ver lo que fue la ciudad más moderna de la Unión Soviética y hoy es el símbolo más poderoso de su decadencia.









Viaje a la pesadilla rusa en Chernóbil


El señor Verbytsky se acerca con cautela a una zona marcada con una señal de peligro amarilla por contaminación nuclear. La tierra ha sido removida en el lugar. El dosímetro,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

De mientras China comiéndose al mundo

Damos una calurosa bienvenida a Kazajstán, Arabia Saudita, Argentina, Egipto, Indonesia, Nigeria, Senegal, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Tailandia para unirse al Diálogo BRICS+. Una reunión oportuna. La solidaridad y cooperación de los mercados emergentes y los países en desarrollo es de gran importancia para abordar los desafíos globales de hoy.


----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Se lo compro. Pero recuerde el conjunto ese planos “finales” de Ucrania que valorábamos hace unas semanas (o mes) . Estábamos de acuerdo en lo que significaban. Intentaré buscarlo, aunque me da pereza. Yo creo que la situación que describes (la mejor posible ahora dadas las idiocias cometidas por Putin en estos meses) entra de lleno en lo que decíamos era “derrota militar” rusa. Insisto qué militar, la economía es otra cosa y no acierto a qué nadie me diga nada claro en ese campo.





delhierro dijo:


> ¿ por ? El resultado se vera cuando callen las armas.
> 
> Si Rusia llega al rio, Incuyendo Jarkov sera una victoria épica.
> 
> ...



Me deje la victoria total, tomar toda Ucrania. Pero más que nada porque no creo que eso sea o haya sido nunca la intención de Putin.

Ten en cuenta, que yo ni contaba con que atacara primero, me daba con un canto en los dientes si defendia a lo que quedaba de las republicas. No me fio un pelo de Putin desde que los dejo colgados en el 2014. Pero intento ser justo. 

Las dos republicas y el corredor, una victoria importante. 

Ucrania era una parte industrializada y potente de la misma URSS de la que parte Rusia. Su ejercito era de hecho el mismo. Esto no es una coalición mundial contra un pais del 3º mundo, convenientemente aislado por sanciones e infiltrado durante los 10 años previos. Ademas esta soportada por todo occidente.

Ojo sigo sin entender una mierda porque no vuela los puentes, la unica explicación es politica. Quiero pensar que si Ucrania lograra algun exito significativo, se darian los pasos en ese sentido.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Luego que si mongoliodes y demas terminos despectivos. Te ponen una eslava así delante de la típica española apantojada y se te caen los huevos al suelo. Por no hablar de la cultura charo y el feminismo entre otras cosas.


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

xFuckoffx dijo:


> Entre defender los intereses económicos, particulares y vicios de banqueros, políticos, periodistas y demás gentuza, sin dudarlo una quinta columna Rusa por supuesto.



Por no hablar de una sociedad degenerada por el feminazismo, el homosexualismo y el inmigracionismo endófobo.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Ya se lo he desarrollado al otro fulano que parece un poco mas listo que usted.



El que es corto es usted, la gasofa es mía y te la vendo como y a cuanto me salga de los cojones, sino vienes a por ella, capicci?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

@Mr. VULT 

Has leído el contrato? Si no lo has leído, estas simplemente aventurando.

Con el contrato en la mano, seria interesante compararlo con lo que se dirimió en los arbitrajes Naftogaz-Gazprom en Estocolmo.

Habría que ver como se interpreta la clausula de fuerza mayor en este caso, porque no nos olvidemos de que las empresas rusas se están viendo obligadas a cobrar en rublos por ley rusa. Nos guste o no nos guste, Rusia es un pais soberano y sus empresas se ven afectadas por sus leyes, no por las leyes de Finlandia.

Esto es como los arbitrajes sobre primas a la energía solar en España. Se arbitraba (con los consiguientes laudos que hubiesen condenado a España a pagar compensaciones de entre 8 y 10k millones de euros), hasta que a Leyen y cia se les puso en la seta que se dejaba de arbitrar el asunto este de los tratados bilaterales de inversion cuando el inversor es comunitario. Al final, si no puedes trincar del contrario, tengas o no razón, te quedas como al principio, sin mas.

El tema de sanciones por posición dominante de mercado (derecho de la competencia) es otro asunto totalmente diferente.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*El Reino Unido propone armar a Moldavia ante una posible agresión rusa,*
La ministra británica de Exteriores, Liz Truss, quiere equipar con armamento moderno "del estándar de la OTAN" a *Moldavia*, vecina de *Ucrania*, en previsión de un posible ataque por parte de *Rusia*, publica _The Daily Telegraph_.

En una entrevista con el rotativo, Truss indicó que estos planes están siendo analizados dentro de la Alianza Atlántica, de modo que, si fueran aceptados, los países miembros podrían facilitar armamento de defensa a la exrepública soviética.

"Me gustaría ver a *Moldavia* equipada según los estándares de la OTAN. Es una conversación que estamos teniendo con nuestros aliados", afirmó. [Lee aquí la información completa]

"(El presidente ruso, Vladimir) *Putin* ha dejado claras sus ambiciones de crear una *Rusia* más grande y, el hecho de que sus intentos por tomar Kiev no tuvieran éxito, no significa que haya abandonado esas ambiciones", apunta.

Al igual que *Ucrania*, *Moldavia*, al suroeste de ese país, no es miembro de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) y se teme que pudiera ser el próximo objetivo de Putin en su plan de expansión territorial.


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Espero que lo encuentren los chechenos. Y que no se sepa...


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Rusia tiene a tiro de piedra Zaporiyia (6º ciudad) y Mykolaiv (9º ciudad). De conseguir esta ultima, quedaría cerquísima de Odessa (3º ciudad).
> 
> En el Dombás a cada vez mas cerca de Kramatorsk, clave para ganar esa batalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065505




hay reportes de rendiciones masivaa de tropas ukras

la rendicion de los nazis de azov ha dejado al.resto del.ejercito bajo de moral


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El que es corto es usted, la gasofa es mía y te la vendo como y a cuanto me salga de los cojones, sino vienes a por ella, capicci?



No, hombre  no es tan sencillo. Pero sin ver el contrato, solo se produce blablablabla. Habría que ver para empezar cual es la ley sustantiva que se aplica al contrato, para entender como se va a interpretar cualquier acto legislativo que afecte a las prestaciones de las partes, por ejemplo. En Naftogaz-Gazprom, la ley aplicable era la sueca.

En cualquier caso, este tema se va a arbitrar. A partir de ahi, se suele llegar a una solución negociada porque en el ámbito internacional es difícil coger a la otra parte por los huevos, sobre todo si hay una guerra de por medio.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Los que se quieran suicidar, que se suiciden. Quien es Rusia para impedírselo.

* ... Hasta la semana pasada, 20 empresas de la UE habían abierto cuentas en Gazprombank, *
_*mientras que otras 14 habían solicitado los trámites necesarios para abrirlas. La alemana VNG 
ya había abierto una cuenta en Gazprombank. Con la aclaración de la UE de que tal acuerdo
no violaría las sanciones, se espera que otras empresas presenten la documentación para abrir 
cuentas en rublos. Pero hasta ahora, Bulgaria, Finlandia y Polonia se han negado a pagar con *_
*cuentas en rublos. Rusia ya ha cortado el suministro a Bulgaria y Polonia, y ha dicho que corta 
el suministro de gas a Finlandia el sábado..."*

EU Gives OK To Pay For Russian Gas In Rubles | OilPrice.com


----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Joder es un zasca nivel nebulosa.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



¡¡Menamorao!!


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> A un asesor de la oficina del presidente Zelensky, Arestovich, también se le recordaron sus recientes promesas: "¡No entregaremos Mariupol! En palabras: ¡No entregaremos Mariupol!"



El bocachanclas supremo de la corte de Volodomyr. Volodomyr es un pobre hombre que se ha venido arriba, creyéndose el papel. Arestovich es simplemente un hdlgp que se cree un semi dios...


----------



## capitán almeida (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> No, hombre  no es tan sencillo. Pero sin ver el contrato, solo se produce blablablabla. Habría que ver para empezar cual es la ley sustantiva que se aplica al contrato, para entender como se va a interpretar cualquier acto legislativo que afecte a las prestaciones de las partes, por ejemplo. En Naftogaz-Gazprom, la ley aplicable era la sueca.
> 
> En cualquier caso, este tema se va a arbitrar. A partir de ahi, se suele llegar a una solución negociada porque en el ámbito internacional es difícil coger a la otra parte por los huevos, sobre todo si hay una guerra de por medio.



Se va a arbitrar los cojones, los rusos se han cansado ya de arbitrajes, tratados y demás zarandajas, quereis guerra pues la vais a tener, el culo se limpian con contratos, tratados y hostias en vinagre


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> De mientras China comiéndose al mundo
> 
> Damos una calurosa bienvenida a Kazajstán, Arabia Saudita, Argentina, Egipto, Indonesia, Nigeria, Senegal, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Tailandia para unirse al Diálogo BRICS+. Una reunión oportuna. La solidaridad y cooperación de los mercados emergentes y los países en desarrollo es de gran importancia para abordar los desafíos globales de hoy.



Me parece brutal que el BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudafrica) incluyan en sus planes globales a;

Kazajastan: Es clave alejarlos de Occidente. Ya vimos en enero la pseudo revolución de color financiada por occidente que sufrieron y que fue eficazmente subsanada por las fuerzas de la OTSC. Kazajastan es clave por ser el mayor productor de uranio del mundo, tambien por su petroleo gas, zinc, aluminio, cobre y sus reservas de plata, oro y plomo.

Emiratos Arabes Unidos y Arabia Saudi: Poco hay que decir de estos paises y lo que supoindria a EEUU y occidente que se acercaran al BRICS.

Indonesia: 4º país del mundo en población y 3º de Asia. Importante que China lo tenga de aliado para su egemonia del pacifico.

Nigeria, Egipto, Senegal (añado a Argelia aunque no este listado): El BRICS si quiere superar a occidente, debe hacerse con las potencias africanas, y son estas, a excepción de Marruecos, que es aliado yankee/israelí.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hay reportes de rendiciones masivaa de tropas ukras
> 
> la rendicion de los nazis de azov ha dejado al.resto del.ejercito bajo de moral



Se acerca el fin de la guerra. Rusia cada vez lo tiene mas a mano. Otra cosa es lo que puede suponer el ingreso finés en la OTAN, o el desarrollo de la economia, para las aspiraciones rusas. Pero lo que es la guerra en Ucrania, pinta bien para los intereses rusos.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Espero que lo encuentren los chechenos. Y que no se sepa...



au contraire, que se grabe, se difunda y se sepa, para que tomen nota


----------



## porconsiguiente (21 May 2022)

Veo tus cinco reales y subo a un real de a ocho.
Estás viendo sólo el principio.

«Tiempos oscuros y difíciles nos aguardan. Pronto deberemos elegir entre lo que es correcto y lo que es fácil»


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Los propietarios de la acería de Azovstal: "Demandaremos a Moscú por decenas de miles de millones"*
> _Pedimos a los europeos y a otros clientes que no compren productos de las plantas de Mariupol hasta que nosotros, los únicos propietarios, hayamos recuperado el control"._



Que fuma esta gente?


----------



## Mr. VULT (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @Mr. VULT
> 
> Has leído el contrato? Si no lo has leído, estas simplemente aventurando.
> 
> ...



Es que en ningun caso he dicho que A es A y punto, porque no me he leido los contratos. Solo he desarrollado los supuestos a partir de las declaraciones de ambas partes y el contenido habitual de los contratos de suministro energetico. Y el inicio de mi intervencion en este asunto no iba de otorgar "mejor derecho" a unos y a otros, sino señalar que si Gazprom pretendia continuar suministrando gas a Occidente, se iba a comer unas indemnizaciones guapas. Si o si. 

Si hablas de fuerza mayor hablas de novacion de contrato. Y entonces tampoco podriamos hablar de que unilateralmente Gazprom exige el nuevo pago en rublos. Deberian acudir a un arbitraje. Si encima por via de hecho ( corte de suministro) estan forzando a un cambio de las clausulas cuando quieren alegar fuerza mayor, aqui ya hablamos de practica mafiosa y de ausencia de buena fe. El primer requisito para alegar la fuerza mayor que tu citas.


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Ya los van identificando . Espero ejecuciones!


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Me parece brutal que el BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudafrica) incluyan en sus planes globales a;
> 
> Kazajastan: Es clave alejarlos de Occidente. Ya vimos en enero la pseudo revolución de color financiada por occidente que sufrieron y que fue eficazmente subsanada por las fuerzas de la OTSC. Kazajastan es clave por ser el mayor productor de uranio del mundo, tambien por su petroleo gas, zinc, aluminio, cobre y sus reservas de plata, oro y plomo.
> 
> ...



Y de mientras en Europa dejándose llevar al desastre por los intereses de anglosajones y mercenarios del dinero. Todos y cada uno de los miembros de los poderes europeos están haciendo traición


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Pedazo mujer


----------



## Adriano II (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Emiratos Arabes Unidos y Arabia Saudi: Poco hay que decir de estos paises y lo que supoindria a EEUU y occidente que se acercaran al BRICS.



Ese es el punto clave

A Arabia Saudita se la ve jijijeando mucho con los chinos últimamente no???


----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No cuelgues mentiras rejon, esos no pueden ser rusos por al menos dos motivos.

1.- Hace un mes que no tienen combustible.

2.- Hace 1 semana se les acabaron los tanques.



Veo que tienes remedio , ya no te crees ni la propaganda que nos cuentas.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ya los van identificando . Espero ejecuciones!



Para que quieres ejecuciones con lo bien que se lo van a pasar en el Delfín Negro para el resto de sus vidas? Las ejecuciones lo único que dan es una muerte rápida y mucho desprestigio que se puede usar como propaganda. En el delfín no hay propaganda porque simplemente no entra el sol y nada sale.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ese es el punto clave
> 
> A Arabia Saudita se la ve jijijeando mucho con los chinos últimamente no???



Así es.

Lo que más teme EEUU, es que empiece a comerciarse el petroleo saudi en yuanes/rublos. El dolar dejaria de ser una moneda fiat de reserva y referencia global.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Lo que esta claro es que el mundo vuelve a polarizarse. Era necesario un contrapeso al NOM. Es evidente.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que en ningun caso he dicho que A es A y punto, porque no me he leido los contratos. Solo he desarrollado los supuestos a partir de las declaraciones de ambas partes y el contenido habitual de los contratos de suministro energetico. Y el inicio de mi intervencion en este asunto no iba de otorgar "mejor derecho" a unos y a otros, sino señalar que si Gazprom pretendia continuar suministrando gas a Occidente, se iba a comer unas indemnizaciones guapas. Si o si.
> 
> Si hablas de fuerza mayor hablas de novacion de contrato. Y entonces tampoco podriamos hablar de que unilateralmente Gazprom exige el nuevo pago en rublos. Deberian acudir a un arbitraje. Si encima por via de hecho ( corte de suministro) estan forzando a un cambio de las clausulas cuando quieren alegar fuerza mayor, aqui ya hablamos de practica mafiosa y de ausencia de buena fe. El primer requisito para alegar la fuerza mayor que tu citas.




Acudió España a arbitraje al cambiar la legislación sobre primas a la energía solar? No. Se llevo a arbitraje? Si. Estaban los laudos hostiando a España a 2 manos? Si. En base a que? Tratados bilaterales de inversion. Y de ahi todo el pollo de las famosas 4 sentencias del TJUE sobre el arbitraje en los famosos tratados. La Comision decidio que no se arbitraba y que cualquier laudo condenatorio pagado seria ayuda estatal ilegal y punto. Con el chocho de la Leyen no se juega... Practicas mafiosas hay por todas partes pero solo parecemos ver las rusas.

Como bien dices, aquí el quid de la cuestión es entender si Gazprom se va a ver comprometido tangiblemente por el resultado de un arbitraje. Si no, se lo van a pasar por el forro de los cojones y no hay nadie que les pueda obligar. Ese es el problema de los contratos internacionales. Si no ves futuro a la relacion comercial, te da igual.

Y repito: Naftagaz - Gazprom y con el contrato con los finlandeses en la mano.

Y finamente te dejo esto sobre cambios legislativos como fuerza mayor (con el Cobinch de por medio): Change in Law Clauses and Force Majeure in COVID-19 | Publications | Insights & Events | Squire Patton Boggs.


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con la liberacion de Mariupol, los rusos pasaran la administracion de la ciudad a la autoridades civiles y militares de la RPD, eso como minimo supone el envio de mas de 3 regimientos fogueados y completos al frente de *Severodonetsk*.



En una semana habrá mas lloros. Ya se notan los movimientos en Severodonetsk.

VIA: @PhantomRE6


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Esto pasa cuando le das un arma a un albañil.


----------



## Remequilox (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> ... si Gazprom pretendia continuar suministrando gas a Occidente, se iba a comer unas indemnizaciones guapas. Si o si.



Hay quien aun vive en los tiempos del yeltsinato.

O sea, si el bar de la esquina pretende que yo siga bajando a tomarme una caña de vez en cuando, o me invita a tapilla de gambas cada vez, o no me tomo cañas....

Además, manda huevos que precisamente haya sido la Rusia de Putin quien durante años y años ha pretendido firmar contratos de suministro estable, garantizado y a largo plazo, y occidente lo haya bloqueado continuamente sí o sí (lo que ha habido es un mero contrato marco de renovación tácita sin compromiso ni de suministro ni de adquisición), y ahora todo el mundo se rasga las vestiduras con un supuesto incumplimiento de contratos a largo plazo....


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Espero que lo encuentren los chechenos. Y que no se sepa...



Para los comandantes ucronazis que ordenaron ejecutar POW, el tratamiento adecuado es el conocido como "sicario mexicano al cártel de Jalisco".

La motosierra en vida es el aperitivo ...


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No cuelgues mentiras rejon, esos no pueden ser rusos por al menos dos motivos.
> 
> 1.- Hace un mes que no tienen combustible.
> 
> ...



Eso se lo cuentas al que dá esa información y es revista ejercitos ....crak que a veces vas de listillo y metes la gamba...joio


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Mas bien echaria de crimea *a los que colaboraron con el régimen nazi....



No digas polladas. Echó de Crimea a gente que no tenía nada que ver con los nazis. Los nazis no existían a principio de siglo, no seamos paletos.
De hecho muchos griegos huyeron de Grecia y del golpe militar de principios de siglo XX, así que eran de todo menos nazis.

Stalin fue un hjjo de Puta. Tenía cojones, pero también muchos complejos.
Y los pagaba con sus purgas.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, otro gran lote de armas y municiones de la OTAN recientemente entregadas se desvaneció...


----------



## pepetemete (21 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Que fuma esta gente?



Propaganda.
Denunciarán ante una autoridad de su bando, harán un juicio teatro en el que se condenará a Rusia a pagar una indemnización a los dueños de Azovstal ... los rusos se partirán el pecho con el espectáculo y el sol seguirá saliendo al día siguiente.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso se lo cuentas al que dá esa información y es revista ejercitos ....crak que a veces vas de listillo y metes la gamba...joio



Yo nunca cuelgo lo que no me creo, sin dejarlo claro.

De todas formas te lo puedo preguntar de forma directa. ¿ crees que esos refuerzos son rusos ?


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, otro gran lote de armas y municiones de la OTAN recientemente entregadas se desvaneció...



Esto no quedará así:


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## porconsiguiente (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:




Te reto, a ver si encuentras las 40 diferencias:


----------



## SturmGrazSK (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



No parece que sea cierto.









The Estonian president’s son is not present in the photo


A status appeared on Facebook, which drew considerable attention and which contained text with the words "The President of Estonia and her son. #LiberalPigsFuckOff!” And together with it there is a photo of three people - two men and a woman in




truthmeter.mk





Que no quita que si fuera cierto estaría orgullosisisima del degenerado de su hijo.

Un saludo


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Mas videos de la ejecucion de los 8 ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Ni Tesla, ni mercedes ni volkswagen, ni BMW...
Shangai: ni un solo coche vendido en abril.

Quien dijo que no había simbiosis...? Los alemanes se están cagando.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, otro gran lote de armas y municiones de la OTAN recientemente entregadas se desvaneció...



Pero los fabricantes han cobrado o no?

Pues eso. A llorar a llorería.


----------



## Adriano II (21 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Pero los fabricantes han cobrado o no?
> 
> Pues eso. A llorar a llorería.



Han cobrado y volverán a cobrar pq habrá que reponer lo destruido ¿no?


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Increíble la de putinianos que se tragan la propaganda rusa .


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Madre que la parió.



¡Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos!


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Moldavia no es ucrania...* aunque moldavia no es tan prorusa como la parte este de ucrania... tampoco es tan antirusa como la parte oeste de ucrania... de hecho en moldavia la mayoría de su gente es gente noble y busca no meterse en problemas...
> 
> En un hipotético escenario como el de ucrania... creo que hay más posibilidades de que moldavia se decante por rusia...



Sobre todo si Rusia ofrece a cambio, a Moldavia, una salida al mar de 50 km de costa. Cosa que Ucrania siempre negó a Moldavia.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra: *Rusia podría exagerar el número de soldados ucranianos evacuados de Azovstal.*

El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo que Rusia podría estar inflando las cifras para maximizar la cantidad de prisioneros de guerra rusos recibidos en el próximo intercambio o para evitar la vergüenza de admitir haber emprendido un asedio de meses contra simplemente "cientos" de ucranianos soldados.

The Kyiv Insependient.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

A este escandinavo le comíais el culo, lo sabéis. No seáis tímidos, que es sábado...

Tedascuen? El enemigo nos rompe las armas. A saber de que programa de FP sacaron a este fenomeno.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le veo la apuesta y seguro, por desgracia, que gano.
> 
> 1.- Rusia apenas va a ser capaz de tomar el Donbas.
> 2.- Putin intentará vender esto como triunfo en la “operación especial” y buscará un acuerdo cediendo lo menos posible
> ...



Me jode mucho la gente que dice ser una cosa y demuestra que es otra por lo que dice y como se comporta. Y tu eres de esos. Te vendes como cercano a Rusia y tus palabras dicen que eres todo lo contrario... Que estás en todo tu derecho en pensar como quieras faltaría más, pero no hace falta disfrazarlo, si piensas algo ves de cara no te posiciones en algo en en lo que realmente estas en contra.


----------



## pepinox (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro y por eso Rusia asustaba en su discurso con la posibilidad de la entrada en la OTAN, estando Ucrania en guerra allí desde 2014. ¿Pero Erdogan no era Cerdogan? Erdogan ganando enteros en burbuja por posible veto. ¿Cambiáis así de rápido el criterio o son directrices de Kremlin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Si Erdogan, por muy en la OTAN que esté, no se plega a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA si son contrarios a su interés nacional, entonces Erdogan es un patriota, un héroe y un aliado contra el NWO sorosiano.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Me parece brutal que el BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudafrica) incluyan en sus planes globales a;
> 
> Kazajastan: Es clave alejarlos de Occidente. Ya vimos en enero la pseudo revolución de color financiada por occidente que sufrieron y que fue eficazmente subsanada por las fuerzas de la OTSC. Kazajastan es clave por ser el mayor productor de uranio del mundo, tambien por su petroleo gas, zinc, aluminio, cobre y sus reservas de plata, oro y plomo.
> 
> ...



África es el futuro y lo digo Isabel la Católica en su lecho de muerte.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra: *Rusia podría exagerar el número de soldados ucranianos evacuados de Azovstal.*
> 
> El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo que Rusia podría estar inflando las cifras para maximizar la cantidad de prisioneros de guerra rusos recibidos en el próximo intercambio o para evitar la vergüenza de admitir haber emprendido un asedio de meses contra simplemente "cientos" de ucranianos soldados.
> 
> The Kyiv Insependient.



En realidad, han salido uno o ninguno. El resto son extras.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

*Números de locura en Alemania*
_*LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5% ( LA MÁS ALTA DE LA HISTORIA)*_
*Los precios de la energia han subido un UN 87,3%.*


----------



## pepetemete (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Si os fijáis en la última foto donde aparece la cabra satánica, tuvimos algo parecido (con ceremonia incluida) en la inauguración del tunel del Gotthard


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> En realidad, han salido uno o ninguno. El resto son extras.



Ni cotiza que 600 tíos los han mantenido ahí 3 meses


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Manden felicitaciones a la embajada, que hoy es el cumpleaños del tuvano.
Alguna indulgencia ya se ganarán...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Números de locura en Alemania*
> _*LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5% ( LA MÁS ALTA DE LA HISTORIA)*_
> *Los precios de la energia han subido un UN 87,3%.*



Los alemanes destrozan su economía. AL final nos viene bien, ya que habrá hiperinflación y nuestra deuda se evaporará. Pero vaya inútiles los Alemanes, sólo tenían que abrir el NorthStream2 y dejar a los Ucranianos a los pies de los caballos.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> A este escandinavo le comíais el culo, lo sabéis. No seáis tímidos, que es sábado...
> 
> Tedascuen? El enemigo nos rompe las armas. A saber de que programa de FP sacaron a este fenomeno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065604



Lo de ese país y no quiero herir sensibilidades ¡es de traca!
Dicen oponerse al globalismo y son los más fervientes seguidores de su brazo armado, los más fieles a la Horda angloglobalista.
Como sus primos los cejijuntos hispanos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 May 2022)

De los 30-40 tíos del Azov que han mantenido en vilo a 100-200k rusos en la acería, cuantos son nazis de verdad y cuantos son simplemente tontos del culo?

Porque no veo tan claro que un nazi hard core se rinda, se deje registrar y marche como un cordero vigilado por solo 2-3 tíos.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Números de locura en Alemania*
> _*LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5% ( LA MÁS ALTA DE LA HISTORIA)*_
> *Los precios de la energia han subido un UN 87,3%.*



no puedo creerlo, 33%? eso es nivel Zimbawe


----------



## Impresionante (21 May 2022)

44 mujeres se rindieron en Azovstal, de las cuales 37 eran locales. El análisis de cadáveres comenzará mañana en los sótanos, dijeron 200 muertos de Azov, pero dicen más ... contarán a todos.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, otro gran lote de armas y municiones de la OTAN recientemente entregadas se desvaneció...


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Rusia prohíbe la entrada en el país a 963 estadounidenses, incluidos Biden y Blinken.*
*Rusia *ha informado de la prohibición de entrada en el país a 963 estadounidenses, incluidos el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, el secretario de Estado Antony Blinken y el jefe de la CIA William Burns.

Las prohibiciones de viaje solo tienen un impacto simbólico, pero forman parte de una espiral descendente constante en las relaciones de *Rusia* con Estados Unidos y sus aliados desde la *invasión* de* Ucrania* el 24 de febrero.


----------



## anestesia (21 May 2022)

*Otra consecuencia de que gobiernen corporaciones: las armas fluyen de Ucrania a mercados negros=beneficios sin fin para la industria armamentistica*





__





Otra consecuencia de que gobiernen corporaciones: las armas fluyen de Ucrania a mercados negros=beneficios sin fin para la industria armamentistica


Un ejemplo de las consecuencias de que gobiernen las corporaciones en lugar de los Estados. Y ahora en EEUU, como Einshower advirtió, en realidad gobierna el complejo armamentistico-militar; Biden no es más que una marioneta de papel...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Moscú insiste en que las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia desestabilizan la economía mundial.*
El ministro de Desarrollo Económico de Rusia, Maxim Reshetnikov, ha insistido una vez más en la teoría de *Moscú* de que las sanciones impuestas por gran parte de la comunidad internacional como respuesta a la *invasión* de *Ucrania* realmente desestabilizan la economía mundial.

Así, Reshetnikov apuntó que la prohibición de realizar comercio con *Rusia*, las restricciones en las transacciones financieras o la suspensión de comunicaciones aéreas y terrestres, entre otras medidas, no cumplen con su verdadero propósito.

"Todo esto tenía como objetivo socavar a la economía rusa, pero, de hecho, desestabiliza toda la economía mundial", ha explicado el funcionario ruso en el marco del foro de la Cooperación Económica Asia-Pacífico (APEC), según recoge el agencia de noticias TASS.


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Rusia tiene a tiro de piedra Zaporiyia (6º ciudad) y Mykolaiv (9º ciudad). De conseguir esta ultima, quedaría cerquísima de Odessa (3º ciudad).
> 
> En el Dombás a cada vez mas cerca de Kramatorsk, clave para ganar esa batalla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065505



No hay prisa.
Pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito.
Hasta el último ucraniano...


----------



## kasperle1966 (21 May 2022)

*Rusia reescribe el arte de la guerra híbrida*

_La Guerra Híbrida se está librando predominantemente en el campo de batalla económico/financiero, y el dial de dolor para el Occidente colectivo solo aumentará. _
*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicado. *

La férrea “narrativa” ficticia impuesta en todo OTANstan es que Ucrania está “ganando”.
Entonces, ¿por qué el vendedor de armas modernizado como jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd “Raytheon” Austin, literalmente rogó desde finales de febrero que el ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, respondiera sus llamadas telefónicas, solo para que finalmente se le concediera su deseo?
Ahora está confirmado por una de mis principales fuentes de inteligencia. La llamada fue consecuencia directa del pánico. El gobierno de los Estados Unidos (USG) por todos los medios quiere frustrar la investigación rusa detallada, y la acumulación de evidencia, sobre los laboratorios de armas biológicas de los EE. UU. en Ucrania, como describí en una columna anterior .
Esta llamada telefónica se produjo exactamente después de una declaración oficial rusa ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 13 de mayo: utilizaremos los artículos 5 y 6 de la Convención sobre la Prohibición de las Armas Biológicas para investigar los “experimentos” biológicos del Pentágono en Ucrania.
Eso fue reiterado por el Secretario General Adjunto de la ONU a cargo del desarme, Thomas Markram, incluso cuando todos los embajadores de los países miembros de la OTAN, como era de esperar, negaron la evidencia recopilada como “desinformación rusa”.
Shoigu vio la llamada venir eones de distancia. Reuters, simplemente citando al proverbial "funcionario del Pentágono", hizo girar que la supuesta llamada de una hora no condujo a nada. Disparates. Austin, según los estadounidenses, exigió un "alto el fuego", lo que debe haber originado una sonrisa de gato siberiano en el rostro de Shoigu.
Shoigu sabe exactamente en qué dirección sopla el viento en el suelo, tanto para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como para los UkroNazis. No es solo la debacle de Azovstal, y el colapso total del ejército .
Después de la caída de Popasnaya, el bastión ucraniano crucial y más fortificado en Donbass, las fuerzas rusas y de Donetsk/Lugansk han violado las defensas a lo largo de cuatro vectores diferentes al norte, noroeste, oeste y sur. Lo que queda del frente ucraniano se está desmoronando, rápido, con un enorme caldero subdividido en un laberinto de mini-calderos: un desastre militar que el Gobierno de los EE. UU. posiblemente no puede inventar.
Ahora, en paralelo, también podemos esperar una exposición completa, a toda marcha, de la raqueta de armas biológicas del Pentágono. La única “oferta que no puede rechazar” que le queda al USG sería presentar algo tangible a los rusos para evitar una investigación completa.
Eso no va a pasar. Moscú es plenamente consciente de que hacer público el trabajo ilegal sobre armas biológicas prohibidas es una amenaza existencial para el Estado Profundo de EE. UU. Especialmente cuando los documentos incautados por los rusos muestran que Big Pharma, a través de Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead, participó en varios "experimentos". Exponer completamente todo el laberinto, desde el principio, fue uno de los objetivos declarados de Putin.
¿Más “medidas técnico-militares”?
Tres días después de la presentación en la ONU, la junta del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia celebró una sesión especial para discutir “las realidades geopolíticas radicalmente cambiadas que se han desarrollado como resultado de la guerra híbrida contra nuestro país desatada por Occidente, con el pretexto de la situación. en Ucrania, sin precedentes en escala y ferocidad, incluido el renacimiento en Europa de una cosmovisión racista en forma de rusofobia cavernícola, un curso abierto para la 'abolición' de Rusia y todo lo ruso”.
Así que no es de extrañar que “el curso revisionista agresivo de Occidente requiera una revisión radical de las relaciones de Rusia con los estados hostiles”.
Deberíamos esperar que pronto salga “una nueva edición del Concepto de Política Exterior de la Federación Rusa”.
Este nuevo Concepto de Política Exterior profundizará en lo que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov enfatizó una vez más en una reunión en honor a la 30ª Asamblea del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa: Estados Unidos ha declarado una Guerra Híbrida integral contra Rusia. Lo único que falta, tal como está, es una declaración formal de guerra.
Más allá de la niebla de desinformación que vela la solicitud de Finlandia y Suecia –llamémosles los países nórdicos de dos tontos muy tontos– para unirse a la OTAN, lo que realmente importa es otro ejemplo de declaración de guerra: la perspectiva de misiles con ojivas nucleares estacionados muy cerca de las fronteras rusas. Moscú ya advirtió a los finlandeses y suecos, cortésmente, que esto se resolvería a través de "medidas técnico-militares". Eso es exactamente lo que se les dijo a Washington, y a los secuaces de la OTAN, que sucedería antes del inicio de la Operación Z.
Y, por supuesto, esto va mucho más allá, involucrando también a Rumanía y Polonia. Bucarest ya tiene lanzadores de misiles Aegis Ashore capaces de enviar Tomahawks con ojivas nucleares a Rusia, mientras que Varsovia está recibiendo los mismos sistemas. Para ir al grano, si no hay desescalada, eventualmente todos terminarán recibiendo la tarjeta de presentación hipersónica del Sr. Khinzal.
Mientras tanto, Turquía, miembro de la OTAN, juega un juego hábil, emitiendo su propia lista de demandas incluso antes de considerar la apuesta de los nórdicos. Ankara no quiere más sanciones por su compra de S-400 y, además, si se vuelve a incluir en el programa F-35. Será fascinante ver lo que se le ocurrirá a la Voz de Su Maestro para seducir al Sultán. Que los nórdicos se comprometieran en una “postura clara e inequívoca” de autocorrección contra el PKK y el PYD claramente no es suficiente para el sultán, quien disfrutó enturbiando las aguas aún más al enfatizar que comprar energía rusa es un tema “estratégico” para Turquía.
*Contrarrestar el Shock'n Awe financiero *
A estas alturas, es evidente que la Operación Z abierta tiene como objetivo el poder hegemónico unipolar, la expansión infinita de la OTAN vasallada y la arquitectura financiera mundial, un combo entrelazado que trasciende en gran medida el campo de batalla de Ucrania.
La histeria del paquete de sanciones occidentales en serie terminó desencadenando los movimientos contrafinancieros de Rusia hasta ahora bastante exitosos. La Guerra Híbrida se libra predominantemente en el campo de batalla económico/financiero, y el indicador de dolor para el Occidente colectivo solo aumentará: inflación, precios más altos de las materias primas, ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, costo de vida explosivo, empobrecimiento de las clases medias y, lamentablemente, para grandes franjas del Sur Global, absoluta pobreza y hambre.
En un futuro próximo, a medida que surjan pruebas internas, se presentará un caso convincente de que los líderes rusos incluso jugaron con la apuesta financiera occidental/robo descarado de más de $300 mil millones en reservas rusas.
Esto implica que ya hace años, digamos, al menos desde 2016, según los análisis de Sergey Glazyev, el Kremlin sabía que esto inevitablemente sucedería. Dado que la confianza sigue siendo una base rígida de un sistema monetario, los líderes rusos pueden haber calculado que los estadounidenses y sus vasallos, impulsados por la rusofobia ciega, jugarían todas sus cartas a la vez cuando llegara el momento, demoliendo por completo la confianza global en "su" sistema.
Debido a los infinitos recursos naturales de Rusia, el Kremlin puede haber tenido en cuenta que la nación eventualmente sobreviviría al Shock'n Awe financiero, e incluso se beneficiaría de él (incluida la apreciación del rublo). La recompensa es demasiado dulce: abrir el camino a The Doomed Dollar, sin tener que pedirle al Sr. Sarmat que presente su tarjeta de presentación nuclear.
Rusia podría incluso considerar la hipótesis de obtener un gran rendimiento de esos fondos robados. Una gran cantidad de activos occidentales, por un total de $ 500 mil millones, pueden ser nacionalizados si el Kremlin así lo decide.
Por lo tanto, Rusia está ganando no solo militarmente, sino también en gran medida geopolíticamente (el 88 % del planeta no se alinea con la histeria de la OTAN) y, por supuesto, en el ámbito económico/financiero.
Este es, de hecho, el campo de batalla clave de la Guerra Híbrida donde el Oeste colectivo está siendo jaque mate. Uno de los próximos pasos clave será un BRICS ampliado coordine su estrategia de elusión del dólar.
Nada de lo anterior debería eclipsar las repercusiones interconectadas aún por medir de la rendición masiva de los neonazis de Azov en UkroNazistan Central en Azovstal.
La mítica “narrativa” occidental sobre los héroes que luchan por la libertad impuesta desde febrero por los medios de comunicación de la OTAN se derrumbó de un solo golpe. Señal del silencio atronador en todo el frente de la guerra de información occidental, donde ningún perro callejero intentó cantar esa canción de Eurovisión "ganadora" de mierda.
Lo que sucedió, en esencia, es que la flor y nata de los neonazis entrenados por la OTAN, "asesorados" por los principales expertos occidentales, armados hasta la muerte, atrincherados en profundos búnkeres antinucleares de hormigón en las entrañas de Azovstal, fue pulverizado u obligados a rendirse como ratas acorraladas.
*Novorossiya como un cambio de juego *
El Estado Mayor ruso ajustará sus tácticas para el seguimiento principal en Donbass, como debaten incesantemente los mejores analistas y corresponsales de guerra rusos. Tendrán que enfrentarse a un problema ineludible: por mucho que los rusos reduzcan metódicamente al ejército ucraniano, desagregado, en Donbass, un nuevo ejército de la OTAN está siendo entrenado y armado en el oeste de Ucrania.
Por lo tanto, existe un peligro real de que, dependiendo de los objetivos finales a largo plazo de la Operación Z, que solo son compartidos por el liderazgo militar ruso, Moscú corre el riesgo de encontrarse, en unos pocos meses, con una encarnación móvil y mejor armada de los desmoralizados. ejército que ahora está destruyendo. Y esto es exactamente lo que los estadounidenses quieren decir con "debilitar" a Rusia.
Tal como está, hay varias razones por las que una nueva realidad de Novorossiya puede convertirse en un cambio de juego positivo para Rusia. Entre ellos:

El complejo económico/logístico de Kharkov a Odessa, a lo largo de Donetsk, Luhansk, Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye, Kherson, Nikolaev, está íntimamente relacionado con la industria rusa.
Al controlar el Mar de Azov, que ya es un “lago ruso” de facto, y posteriormente el Mar Negro, Rusia tendrá el control total de las rutas de exportación para la producción de granos de clase mundial de la región. Bono extra: exclusión total de la OTAN.
Todo lo anterior sugiere un impulso concertado para el desarrollo de un complejo integrado de la industria agropecuaria , con la ventaja adicional de un gran potencial turístico.
Bajo este escenario, una Ucrania remanente de Kiev-Lviv, no incorporada a Rusia y, por supuesto, no reconstruida, estaría en el mejor de los casos sujeta a una zona de exclusión aérea más ataques seleccionados de artillería/misiles/aviones no tripulados en caso de que la OTAN continúe considerando ideas divertidas. .
Esta sería una conclusión lógica para una Operación Militar Especial centrada en ataques de precisión y un énfasis deliberado en salvar vidas civiles e infraestructura mientras inhabilita metódicamente el espectro militar/logístico de Ucrania. Todo eso lleva tiempo. Sin embargo, Rusia puede tener todo el tiempo del mundo, ya que todos seguimos escuchando el sonido del Occidente colectivo cayendo en espiral.

*Russia Rewrites the Art of Hybrid War | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## MiguelLacano (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me jode mucho la gente que dice ser una cosa y demuestra que es otra por lo que dice y como se comporta. Y tu eres de esos. Te vendes como cercano a Rusia y tus palabras dicen que eres todo lo contrario... Que estás en todo tu derecho en pensar como quieras faltaría más, pero no hace falta disfrazarlo, si piensas algo ves de cara no te posiciones en algo en en lo que realmente estas en contra.



Le contesto pero sin esperanza de que lo entienda. Mis ideas son conocidas como de quienes hayan tenido la paciencia de leer mis aportes a lo largo de bastantes años ya. He defendido cosas, pero sobre todo he intentado no decir falsedades ni seguir el juego a la propaganda barata, de ningún lado. En este asunto puede usted releer lo que yo he dicho. Cuando me han explicado la situación militar y sus eventuales causas, me he sentido bastante decepcionado. Y preocupado, porque ha sido una oportunidad histórica desperdiciada por una equívoca y hasta pueril decisión política que, a mi juicio que es el de muchos en quienes confío y me dan argumentos razonables, conduce a la derrota. Con todos los matices y variables que, por ejemplo, el señor Del Hierro formula y nos ofrece, y que me aportan bastante luz. Rusia y el mundo no ganando con claridad, pierden/perdemos. Yo solo lo expongo, porque no soy un fanatico acéfalo como los antivacunas por ignorancia ni un cm a sueldo como el Pgas (y millón de nicks más), que son antivacunas porque les pagan y tratan de gelipoyas a sus congéneres, a los que no dudan en condenar a sufrir o morir por una enfermedad pudiendo rebajar bastante la posibilidad de hacerlo. Este último, obvio es decirlo, representa para mi escoria antropomorfa, lo peor de lo peor.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 May 2022)

Los ukronazis están más preocupados de sacar buenas tomas que de ganar la guerra, así les va. Da igual si cada día tienen menos territorio o que estén muriendo ucranianos a punta pala, lo importante es que Farlopenski tenga vídeos que ponga contentos a la otan y a los borregos que estamos remando para regalar armas a Ucrania.


----------



## pemebe (21 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *700.000 contra 100.000 y van perdiendo ???*

Zelenskyy: 700.000 soldados defienden hoy Ucrania
IRYNA BALACHUK - SÁBADO, 21 MAYO 2022, 11:12

*El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy dijo que hoy Ucrania es defendida en la guerra por 700.000 militares.*

Fuente: *Zelensky en una entrevista para periodistas ucranianos*

Cita del presidente:* "A día de hoy son 700.000 - aquí se puede ver el resultado del trabajo de 700.000 personas que están luchando. 700,000. Esto es en tiempos de guerra".*

Fuente: Zelenskyy añadió que este número de personas y equipos está repartido por todo el país. 

Según el presidente, *un país como Ucrania necesita un ejército no de 250.000 o 260.000 personas (y allí había 120.000 soldados de combate, dijo Zelensky), sino uno significativamente mayor. Por ello, a principios de 2022, firmó un decreto sobre el aumento de las fuerzas armadas en 100.000 efectivos para el año siguiente.*

Al mismo tiempo, *el presidente cree que incluso estos más 100.000 no habrían sido capaces de detener un ataque a gran escala por parte de Rusia.*



Cita de Zelenskyy: *"Desde el punto de vista de las fuerzas que la Federación Rusa ha aplicado, utilizando absolutamente todo, utilizando incluso las reservas, utilizando esta especie de "movilización silenciosa" ("silenciosa" porque la movilización es cuando hay una guerra, y ellos no podían declararnos la guerra, la llamaron "operación especial"). Redistribuyeron las tropas, y hubo un aumento tanto en Crimea como en Bielorrusia, en diferentes frentes. Este es un volumen realmente grande. No creo que ningún país europeo pueda hoy en día hacer frente a este tipo de volumen."*

Detalles: Al mismo tiempo, el presidente recordó que l*os países de la OTAN disponen de armas adecuadas, tienen Patriot (un sistema de misiles tierra-aire), tienen sistemas de defensa aérea serios que son capaces de proteger el cielo de los ataques iniciales que se infligieron a Ucrania en los primeros días.*

Zelenskyy cree que Ucrania estaba bien preparada para la guerra -había muchas cosas que Rusia desconocía- y esta preparación hizo que Ucrania no fuera tomada en los primeros días, como habían previsto los analistas militares y de inteligencia. 

El presidente recordó que Ucrania vive en estado de guerra desde hace mucho tiempo, y no se trataba solo de la guerra en Donbás: había ciberataques, había medidas económicas y financieras, bloqueo y reducción del volumen de suministros energéticos, escasez de gasolina, etc. Por lo tanto,* el hecho de que Rusia lanzaría una ofensiva a gran escala se conocía desde octubre, y quizás incluso desde septiembre.*

Pero, a pesar de este conocimiento y de los datos de las distintas agencias de inteligencia, en realidad nadie sabía qué tipo de guerra sería, porque "el diablo está en los detalles": se luchará contra las fuerzas y el equipo que están en el territorio de Bielorrusia, o contra los que cruzan el territorio de Bielorrusia y entran en Ucrania; saldrán de Bielorrusia en tanques, o se lanzarán misiles desde Bielorrusia; se luchará con un país o, de hecho, con dos.


----------



## thanos2 (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y mientras los propietarios de la Acería pensando en cuanto dinero pueden sacar a Rusia. Mientras piden que nadie compre los productos que se puedan vender, hasta que sean ellos quienes se lleven el beneficio, las muertes sucedidas no les importan en absoluto.
> 
> 
> *Los propietarios de la acería de Azovstal: "Demandaremos a Moscú por decenas de miles de millones"*
> _Pedimos a los europeos y a otros clientes que no compren productos de las plantas de Mariupol hasta que nosotros, los únicos propietarios, hayamos recuperado el control"._



Estos propietarios son sucnormales. Esto se soluciona con un colacao con polonio


----------



## Zhukov (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



¿quién es la chica? ¡Más, queremos más!  ¿hay otros vídeos en la red?


----------



## Caracalla (21 May 2022)

brus dijo:


> No paro de pensar que las consecuencias de la guerra económica las vamos a tener en Occidente cuando empiece el frío. Este verano lo voy a disfrutar y me voy a dar unas buenas vacaciones pero a partir de noviembre a ahorrar como un loco porque la guerra contra Rusia nos va a pasar factura de verdad. Esta cosechas se recoge pero la próxima va a ser un desastre a nivel mundial para verano de 2023 tenemos miles de moronegros más de lo habitual a nuestras puertas.
> 
> Por lo demás veo que la guerra va para largo y eso de que Rusia no puede renovar su armamento por si misma creo que cae por su propio peso. De momento venden el petróleo de tapadillo a Occidente. Pues no me quiero ni imaginar las piezas y recambios que les llegará también de tapadillo.



Tanto Irán, como China, como India están deseando que Occidente se lleve una buena hostia en esta guerra.

Todo lo que necesite Rusia, lo tendrá a un módico precio, pero lo tendrá.

Es bueno para todos que así sea.


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> De mientras China comiéndose al mundo
> 
> Damos una calurosa bienvenida a Kazajstán, Arabia Saudita, Argentina, Egipto, Indonesia, Nigeria, Senegal, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Tailandia para unirse al Diálogo BRICS+. Una reunión oportuna. La solidaridad y cooperación de los mercados emergentes y los países en desarrollo es de gran importancia para abordar los desafíos globales de hoy.



China, India, Rusia e Indonesia, son 4 miembros REALES del G7, por PIB.

Canadá, Italia, Reino Unido y Francia, son impostores, y no están entre las 7 mayores economias del mundo.
Son IMPOSTORES.


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni cotiza que 600 tíos los han mantenido ahí 3 meses



Y porque han "evacuado", que si no.


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¡Eterna unión de pueblos hermanos!



La chica es arrebatadora, tres veces he visto el video, menamorao.


----------



## pemebe (21 May 2022)

Fuente turca:

Rusia reclama la toma de Mariupol, Ucrania termina la defensa: Informes
POR AGENCIAS
KYIV 21 DE MAYO DE 2022 - 12:33 AM GMT+3

Rusia afirmó haber capturado Mariupol el viernes después de un asedio de casi tres meses que redujo gran parte de la estratégica ciudad portuaria a ruinas, y se teme que más de 20.000 civiles hayan muerto, mientras que Ucrania ordenó el mismo día a sus últimas tropas atrincheradas en la acería Azovstal de Mariupol que depusieran las armas, indican los informes.

No hubo confirmación inmediata por parte de Ucrania.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, informó al presidente Vladimir Putin de la "completa liberación" de la acería Azovstal de Mariupol -el último bastión de la resistencia ucraniana- y de la ciudad en su conjunto, dijo el portavoz Igor Konashenkov.

*La agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA Novosti citó al ministerio diciendo que un total de 2.439 combatientes ucranianos que se habían refugiado en la acería se habían rendido desde el lunes, incluyendo más de 500 el viernes.*

Un vídeo del Ministerio de Defensa, que supuestamente muestra la rendición, muestra una fila de hombres desarmados que se acercan a los soldados rusos fuera de la planta y dan sus nombres. A continuación, los rusos registraron cuidadosamente a cada uno de los hombres y sus pertenencias y también parecían pedir a los defensores que mostraran sus tatuajes

*El comandante del regimiento ucraniano Azov, Denys Prokopenko, había dicho antes que sólo quedaban los muertos.*

"El mando militar superior ha dado la orden de salvar las vidas de los soldados de nuestra guarnición y de dejar de defender la ciudad", dijo en un vídeo en Telegram.

"Ahora espero que pronto las familias y toda Ucrania puedan enterrar a sus combatientes con honores".

*Ucrania quiere intercambiar a los soldados de Azovstal que se rindan por prisioneros rusos. Pero en Donetsk, las autoridades pro-Kremlin amenazan a su vez con llevar a algunos de ellos a juicio.

El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja instó a ambas partes a concederle acceso a los prisioneros de guerra y a los civiles internados, "dondequiera que se encuentren".*

"Muchas más familias necesitan respuestas", dijo en un comunicado.

En Washington,* el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, dijo que todos los prisioneros de guerra deben "ser tratados de acuerdo con la Convención de Ginebra y el derecho de la guerra."*

Los ataques rusos a Mariupol, en el sureste de Ucrania, comenzaron poco después de que se iniciara la guerra a finales de febrero.

Mientras las tropas rusas se hacían gradualmente con el control de la estratégica ciudad del Mar de Azov mediante incesantes bombardeos aéreos y un bloqueo, los últimos defensores ucranianos de Mariupol se refugiaron en el emplazamiento de Azovstal, que cuenta con una red subterránea de búnkeres y túneles. El agua, los alimentos, las medicinas y las municiones escaseaban.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, declaró a principios de esta semana el fin de la batalla de dos meses por el último pedazo de Mariupol, allanando el camino para que las tropas ucranianas fueran tomadas como prisioneras por los rusos.

El lunes se rindieron los primeros 264 soldados, entre ellos más de 50 heridos graves. Según Rusia, el jueves se capturaron más, pero los comandantes y algunos combatientes siguieron resistiendo.

Pero a primera hora del viernes, los defensores ucranianos que quedaban en la planta siderúrgica habían decidido que no veían sentido a seguir adelante, según un mensaje de vídeo publicado por Prokopenko, comandante del Regimiento Azov.

"La dirección del ejército ha dado la orden de dejar de defender la ciudad", dijo Prokopenko, añadiendo que la decisión se tomó para proteger la vida y la salud de los soldados.

Un total de 2.439 combatientes ucranianos han sido llevados al cautiverio ruso en la acería desde el 16 de mayo, según el ministerio.

*Moscú siempre había dicho que suponía que había unos 2.500 combatientes ucranianos en el lugar. El gobierno de Kiev, en cambio, había dado su número como sólo 1.000.*

El Kremlin no ha aclarado lo que sigue. Kiev ha sugerido que podrían ser intercambiados por rusos retenidos por Ucrania, aunque algunos en Moscú han pedido que las fuerzas ucranianas sean tratadas como criminales y llevadas a juicio.

La mayor parte de los 400.000 habitantes de la ciudad devastada antes de la guerra han huido en las últimas semanas.

*Rusia se centró en Mariupol porque la conquista de la ciudad ayudaría a crear un corredor entre la península de Crimea y las regiones separatistas prorrusas del este de Ucrania.*

Moscú se atribuyó el éxito también en esa parte de Ucrania.

*El ministro de Defensa, Shoigu, dijo a primera hora del día que las tropas rusas seguían avanzando por la región oriental del Donbass y que la "liberación" de la República Popular de Luhansk estaba cerca,*

En el Donbass, donde los combates se han intensificado en las últimas semanas, se encuentran las dos "repúblicas populares" autoproclamadas de Donetsk y Luhansk, formadas por separatistas prorrusos en 2014.

Putin había anunciado que Rusia reconocería las regiones escindidas como independientes de Ucrania poco antes de lanzar su invasión el 24 de febrero.

Mientras tanto, la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) dijo ampliar su investigación sobre las violaciones de los derechos humanos cometidas durante la guerra de Rusia.

Se han enviado observadores a Ucrania para entrevistar a testigos y supervivientes, según la Oficina para la Democracia y los Derechos Humanos de la OSCE.

La oficina también ha entrevistado a personas que huyeron a países vecinos antes de que comenzara la invasión de Moscú.

La OSCE se está centrando en la población civil y en los prisioneros de guerra, siendo los ataques a civiles, los asesinatos, los secuestros y las torturas los temas más urgentes. Es probable que pasen meses antes de que esté listo un informe.

Sólo un pequeño número de las presuntas atrocidades contra la población civil en Ucrania de las que se acusa a los soldados rusos son siquiera denunciadas, según los funcionarios ucranianos.

"Hemos encontrado pruebas de muchos delitos, incluidos los sexuales, que a menudo no se denuncian", declaró la viceprimera ministra ucraniana Olha Stefanishyna al periódico italiano La Repubblica. Dijo que se trataba de una táctica rusa para quebrar la moral de la población ucraniana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 May 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania a finales del 20 de mayo de 2022

La situación en el norte de la región de Jarkov:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zolochiv, Dergachi y Tsirkuny. El puesto de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lozova fue atacado.

▪ Al sur de Chepel las unidades ucranianas están tratando de establecer un cruce permanente y cruzar el Seversky Donets.

La ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas se desarrolla con éxito en el Donbass.

▪Hasta mil militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania terminaron en una bolsa de fuego en las cercanías de Liman. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF nivelaron el frente al norte de Svyatogorsk: se tomaron Studenok y Yaremovka, se está construyendo un cruce desde la dirección de Sukha Kamenka.

▪La lucha continúa en las afueras de Severodonetsk.

▪Las batallas más feroces se desarrollaron al norte, oeste y suroeste de Popasna.

Una columna de suministros de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF fue parcialmente destruida en el centro de Kamyshevakhi. Se amplió la zona de control cerca de Viktorovka: se tomó el asentamiento de Lipovoye. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas y el "PMC Wagner" ocuparon las alturas dominantes al norte de Stryapovka. El asentamiento de Vyskriva fue llevado al suroeste de Popasnaya.

▪Los intensos combates continúan en Avdiivka y Novomikhailovka.

▪El alto el fuego se anunció oficialmente en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol. Cayó el último bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Se rindieron los comandantes de Azov, Svyatoslav Palamar y Denis Prokopenko, así como el comandante de la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Sergei Volynsky. En total, se rindieron 2439 nacionalistas y militares ucranianos.

#digest #Donetsk #Izyum #mapa #Liman #Lugansk #Popasnaya #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## JAGGER (21 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, si verguenza, verguenza de que? si han matado hasta a su propia gente en los campos de concentración (y no eran 6 millones eran menos los asesinados por tus amigos sionazis, pero asesinados) los putos sionazis a los que tanto adoras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hemorroides?


----------



## bigplac (21 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Madre que la parió.



Pues como todos los idiomas los cante como el español yo se cantar el himno nacional en 800 lenguas


----------



## pgas (21 May 2022)

mapita ukro primero



*Resumen del combate del 20 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny*



*El caldero de Mariupol está terminado: los restos de la guarnición se rindieron. Un total de 2.439 militantes se rindieron.*









Spoiler: @Menguel Lacayo



tómese la pastilla, matasanos del demonio












mRNA Vaccines Significantly Associated With Deadly Blood Clots, Major Study Finds


Blood-clotting condition cerebral venous thrombosis (CVT), which can cause serious neurological damage, is significantly associated with mRNA Covid vaccination, a




dailysceptic.org


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Los alemanes destrozan su economía. AL final nos viene bien, ya que habrá hiperinflación y nuestra deuda se evaporará. Pero vaya inútiles los Alemanes, sólo tenían que abrir el NorthStream2 y dejar a los Ucranianos a los pies de los caballos.



Lo que no te cuentan de la hiperinflación es que:

1. Tú eres más pobre, y tendrás menos dinero cada día, haciendo lo mismo que el día anterior.
2. Las empresas son más pobres, y tendrán menos dinero cada día...y también para tí. Por tanto probablemente te largarán del trabajo, porque no tendrán para pagarte.
3. El Estado tendrá más ingresos en euros, porque te van a sablear más, pero la realidad es que ese dinero vale menos que el de hace un año, y por tanto habrá recortes y más subidas de impuestos.

Y entonces esos 1000 euros del paro, o de la Rai, o la ayuda a mayores de 53, e incluso las pensiones medias, que hoy te parecen una bicoca...verás que con hiperinflación es puta basura.

Y tú tal vez te quejes, pero intentes adaptarte o llorar en Tuiter.
Pero mucha gente a tu alrededor no lo hará, y empezará a robar, porque no tiene para comer.
Y la inseguridad aumentará. Y la Justicia petará, y con las leyes españolas los delincuentes camparán a sus anchas, y vendrán delincuentes de otros lugares, como Ucrania, bien armados y que han conocido la guerra de verdad, a hacerte la vida más dificil.

Y se restringirán libertades por el bien común...de los políticos gobernantes.

Eso es la hiperinflación que no te cuentan.
Es la hiperinflación que ya existe o ha existido en otros países;

Yo estuve en la Caracas de 2016. Y me cagué en los pantalones varias veces, y eso que sólo estuve dos días y con seguridad privada.
Y vivía en un lugar inmundo y también peligroso, como Santo Domingo, vamos, que no vivía en el barrio de Salamanca de Madrid.

Eso es la hiperinflación: Hambre, miedo, inseguridad, violencia.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides?



hemoal?


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Mira el hilo de ese tweet. Menudo enfermo con esos tattoos satanicos. Que asco..


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Los alemanes destrozan su economía. AL final nos viene bien, ya que habrá hiperinflación y nuestra deuda se evaporará. Pero vaya inútiles los Alemanes, sólo tenían que abrir el NorthStream2 y dejar a los Ucranianos a los pies de los caballos.



Me da que los alemanes ven (sus elites) mas allá de Ucrania que, al fin y a la postre
no es mas que un decorado; el escenario que esconde la madre del cordero que viene.
El que tenga los recursos, los alimentos y la energía ganará al final de la partida.
Europa, desde luego que no.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



A ese le harán el trenecito .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tanto Irán, como China, como India están deseando que Occidente se lleve una buena hostia en esta guerra.
> 
> Todo lo que necesite Rusia, lo tendrá a un módico precio, pero lo tendrá.
> 
> Es bueno para todos que así sea.



Irán, China, Africa, Oriente Medio (salvo Israel), Lejano Oriente, Asia (salvo japón, taiwan y corea), Sudamérica...el 80% de los países del mundo.


----------



## NoRTH (21 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Si Erdogan, por muy en la OTAN que esté, no se plega a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA si son contrarios a su interés nacional, entonces Erdogan es un patriota, un héroe y un aliado contra el NWO sorosiano.



además tiene algo a su favor: el Islam 
tiene ya el caballo de troya dentro de Europa


----------



## risto mejido (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para ser un enredador, usted parece bastante torpe. Se lo voy a dibujar:
> -Finaliza el contrato
> ¿Quieres renovar?
> Ahora el pago se hace en rublos ¿Ok? ¿Qué no? hasta luego, Lucas...
> ...



aparte hay una cosa que no entiendo, y es que dice finlandia que se va a abastecer a traves de letonia , pero lo que le llega a letonia es de un oleoducti que viene rusia, no entiendo nada.

lo mismo le dicen a letonia que atpc y a ver que hacen, el gas es imprescindible para la industria mas que las calefacciones


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> No, hombre  no es tan sencillo. Pero sin ver el contrato, solo se produce blablablabla. Habría que ver para empezar cual es la ley sustantiva que se aplica al contrato, para entender como se va a interpretar cualquier acto legislativo que afecte a las prestaciones de las partes, por ejemplo. En Naftogaz-Gazprom, la ley aplicable era la sueca.
> 
> En cualquier caso, este tema se va a arbitrar. A partir de ahi, se suele llegar a una solución negociada porque en el ámbito internacional es difícil coger a la otra parte por los huevos, sobre todo si hay una guerra de por medio.



Los rusos ya no se va a dejar tomar por tontos como con los Acuerdos de Minsk.

En los Acuerdos de Minsk aceptaron unas condiciones que la otra parte nunca cumplió; pues ahora no nos van a quedar más huevos que aceptar la que los rusos nos impongan.

Y realmente, con todo esto, no ganamos ni los rusos ni Europa, ganan los USA, que por otra parte, han estado esperando a que Merkel dejará de estar en el gobierno.

Merkel era el auténtico eslabón que fue cerrando una cada vez mayor cercanía de Europa y Asia, y eso a USA le traía de cabeza.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Números de locura en Alemania*
> _*LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5% ( LA MÁS ALTA DE LA HISTORIA)*_
> *Los precios de la energia han subido un UN 87,3%.*




*Creo *que “_LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5%” _es incorrecto.

_There are two inflationary measures in our economy, the Consumer Price Index (CPI) and the Producer Price Index (PPI). *CPI is a measure of the total value of goods and services consumers have bought over a specified period, while PPI is a measure of inflation from the perspective of producers*._


Y por cierto, el dato es del 30 de abril.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Al parecer, Polonia ha entregado prácticamente todo su arsenal de cazas MiG-29 a las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas. Esto se debe a la pregunta de por qué algo más está volando.
Es importante entender que, aparte de unos 200 aviones que ya estaban en Ucrania el 24 de febrero, Ucrania tenía un número importante de aviones técnicamente no aptos, que la propia Ucrania era físicamente incapaz de reparar, incluso debido a la falta de piezas de repuesto, lo que dio lugar al fenómeno de la canibalización, cuando algunos aviones fueron desmontados para reparar otros.

Por poner un ejemplo, cuando en 2014 nuestras fuerzas tomaron el aeródromo de Belbek, de los 45 cazas que había en el aeródromo, solo cuatro estaban preparados para el combate. Y este problema no desapareció después de 2014, aunque intentaron solucionarlo en la medida de sus posibilidades aumentando el número de aviones preparados para el combate.
Ahora, para compensar las pérdidas de material y mano de obra, Ucrania está formando apresuradamente a nuevos pilotos (como ha escrito Rybar en repetidas ocasiones: la formación se está llevando a cabo en el oeste de Ucrania y en los países de la OTAN) y está trabajando para restaurar lo que se pueda de los diversos elementos no comercializables que quedaron de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética. Además, bajo esta tienda puede haber transferencias ocultas de aviones individuales desde el territorio de Polonia y Rumanía, después de ser repintados con camuflaje ucraniano y provistos de pilotos ucranianos o mercenarios. El principal problema es que estos aviones son, en cualquier caso, inferiores a los modernos cazas rusos, y un buen piloto no puede formarse rápidamente. De ahí la cuestión de los pilotos mercenarios que pueden realizar salidas de combate ahora que las tropas solicitan regularmente apoyo artillero y aéreo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Otro golpe al Partido Comunista

El Partido Comunista de Ucrania ha sido prohibido de nuevo. La propaganda nacionalista afirma que esta vez se ha prohibido definitivamente. Pero los comunistas ucranianos están muy en desacuerdo. Y la afición a las mentiras hipócritas, a la distorsión de los hechos y a la producción de falsificaciones sin disculpa se ha convertido en una marca registrada de los propagandistas oficiosos de Kiev en los últimos meses. Por lo tanto, pasemos a los hechos escuetos.

En abril de 2015, la Rada Suprema de Ucrania aprobó una "ley de descomunización" inconstitucional. Prohibió la propaganda de símbolos comunistas y también declaró la prohibición de las actividades del Partido Comunista en Ucrania. Pero la cuestión de la prohibición del Partido Comunista sólo podía decidirse en los tribunales.

El Tribunal Administrativo de Distrito de Kiev, mediante su sentencia de 16 de diciembre de 2015 en el asunto nº 826/15408/15, puso fin a las actividades de la CPU. Pero esta decisión fue recurrida por los comunistas ucranianos y no entró en vigor hasta la primavera de 2022. Aunque el Partido Comunista de Ucrania fue suspendido del proceso electoral, siguió existiendo todo este tiempo, llevando a cabo con éxito sus actividades partidistas y públicas, celebrando actos de masas e incluso cobrando cuotas de afiliación. Varias composiciones del Tribunal de Apelación han aplazado una y otra vez, año tras año, el examen del recurso de la CPU contra la decisión de suspender al partido, porque entendían que no había motivos para tal decisión, pero no se oponían a las instrucciones del Ministerio de Justicia, la SSU y la oficina del Presidente de Ucrania.

Pero el 16 de mayo de este año, el Sexto Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación de Kiev, en el marco de una creciente ola de histeria antirrusa y anticomunista, ha terminado de examinar el recurso en este caso y lo ha desestimado. Esto significa que la decisión del tribunal de prohibir el Partido Comunista de Ucrania de diciembre de 2015 ha entrado en vigor legal.

Leonid Andreev, Kiev

https://gazeta-pravda.ru/issue/53-31256-2023-maya-2022-goda/eshchye-odin-udar-po-kompartii/ 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Durante las medidas de verificación en la región de Kharkiv, los agentes de Rosgvardiya detuvieron a nueve partidarios de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y se incautaron de un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas y dos piezas de artillería, así como de diversas armas pequeñas y munición.
El trabajo en los territorios liberados en Ucrania es, de hecho, similar a la operación antiterrorista en el Cáucaso. Las fuerzas del orden tienen experiencia en este tipo de trabajo, con ajustes para las especificidades locales, por supuesto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> ¿quién es la chica? ¡Más, queremos más!  ¿hay otros vídeos en la red?


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Pero hablabas conmigo, no con esos que creen tal cosa. La realidad es que el mundo y la economía son diferentes desde que se ha puesto de manifiesto que ya hemos pasado el peak-oil, pero no es por culpa de Rusia; esta guerra solo ha sido el detonante, como podía haber sido otra cosa.



No, yo solo contestaba a otro forero que hablaba de que mucha gente identifica erronea a Rusia con el comunismo.
No sé de donde os sacáis esas cosas, pero es la cantinela de siempre, por mucho que pase, solo hay una manera de crecer, que es producir, una sociedad lo hace cuando lo tiene más sencillo y es más libre, punto, el agua moja, no sé qué hay que decir como contrario
Yo no tengo una bola de cristal, no sé lo que va a pasar en el mundo, pero si sé eso, más libertad de comercio en un país = mejor desarrollo


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

El asesor de Erdogan dijo que la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN tiene como objetivo continuar la guerra en Ucrania, lo que a su vez es un crimen contra la humanidad.
Turquía sigue insistiendo, exigiendo grandes concesiones a Estados Unidos y a la OTAN por aceptar a Suecia y Finlandia.

La irritación ante este comportamiento del "amigo de Recep" ya ha dado lugar a declaraciones y publicaciones en las que se afirma que Erdogan debería ser disciplinado y expulsado de la OTAN por completo, si se comporta así. Por supuesto, Turquía no será expulsada de la OTAN y Erdogan lo sabe muy bien, así que sólo espera que Washington y Bruselas se dobleguen ante él y hagan concesiones.

Cabe destacar que desde 2016, Erdogan sólo fue doblegado seriamente por Putin a través de sanciones de tomate (después de que los turcos derribaran nuestro Su-24 en otoño de 2015) y por Trump, que le torció el brazo a Erdogan con sanciones económicas y obligó a liberar al pastor Brunson que estaba involucrado en la red de agentes de la CIA detrás del fallido intento de golpe militar de 2016.

Los europeos, en cuanto a torcer el brazo de Erdogan, han fracasado en general. Veamos qué ofrece la administración Biden.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Los rusos ya no se va a dejar tomar por tontos como con los Acuerdos de Minsk.
> 
> En los Acuerdos de Minsk aceptaron unas condiciones que la otra parte nunca cumplió; pues ahora no nos van a quedar más huevos que aceptar la que los rusos nos impongan.
> 
> ...



Ese mensaje no tiene sentido...si "tenemos que aceptar las condiciones que nos impongan los rusos", la única conclusión posible es (bueno, son 2) A: Los USA no salen ganando y B) Si los rusos tienen que dictar condiciones, es que, tan buenos no son y tanta razón no llevan


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Como eso nunca ha pasado...
> Estáis todo el día con el rollo de las vacunas.



Se niegan a salir de casa y así les va....


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)

Dedico esto al forero subnormal que me cito el lunes o el martes, poniendo en duda que Azovstal no había caído porque no había banderas rusas izadas en ninguna parte del complejo. Paso de buscarlo, si lo lee, el sabrá quien es y se dará por aludido.

Aquí lo llevas otanita subnormal.


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Si, en 48 horas..........


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Lucha por Kamyshevaha (que está cerca de Zolote, al norte de Popasna).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El corresponsal de Izvestia, Denis kulaga, mostró un asalto a las afueras de Kamyshevahi por las fuerzas de la infantería de Marina rusa. Informó que continúan los combates en los accesos a la localidad.​​







WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Спецоперация Z на Украине


WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Война на Украине. Спецоперация Z. Оперативная информация по военному конфликту на Донбассе и на Украине. Карты, сводки, история военных операций. По всем вопросам director@cigr.net или @Ispanecw




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Sinjar (21 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Kuleba dijo: "Rusia está poniendo a millones de personas en riesgo de hambre al bloquear nuestros puertos. Junto con sus socios, Ucrania ha establecido dos rutas terrestres alternativas para entregar las exportaciones de alimentos y salvar a África y otras regiones de la hambruna". Mientras él y otros nazis acusan a nuestro país de "organizar una hambruna en el mundo", la hambruna se está convirtiendo en una realidad cercana para la propia Ucrania, principalmente debido a las exportaciones de grano. Así, los medios ucranianos también informan de que la oficina de Zelensky se está preparando para introducir "cupones sociales para el pan" ya en otoño, "principalmente para los estratos desprotegidos de la población, debido a la posible hambruna". @WarDonbass









WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Спецоперация Z на Украине


WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Война на Украине. Спецоперация Z. Оперативная информация по военному конфликту на Донбассе и на Украине. Карты, сводки, история военных операций. По всем вопросам director@cigr.net или @Ispanecw




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

El portavoz de defensa ucraniano se queja en algún lugar de Popasna de que el 80% de las tropas no saben disparar

Según los militares ucranianos, la situación en la dirección clave para el régimen de Kiev es desastrosa.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

El nazi ucraniano Anton Herashchenko cuenta cómo expulsar a los rusos de suelo ucraniano

"Ucrania tiene todas las posibilidades de expulsar por la fuerza de las armas a los ocupantes rusos de los territorios ocupados de Ucrania: las regiones de Donetsk, Luhansk, Zaporizhzhya y Kherson. Y ahora la ofensiva en Kharkiv ha demostrado que podemos dar un golpe de efecto".

Gerashenko es tan imaginativo como Arestovich.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





Video en el enlace


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Zelensky se hace el tímido, fingiendo que busca la paz de nuevo

La retórica de Zelensky se está suavizando un poco, ya que ahora dice que es casi imposible devolver los territorios fuera del control de Ucrania antes del 24 de febrero por medios militares, y que la victoria se logrará al llegar a los límites de este día. También habla de paz negociada. Este "debilitamiento de la posición" se debe, al parecer, a que, tras la caída de Azovstal y el deterioro de la situación para los nazis en Donbás, Occidente tiene muy pocas posibilidades de que los banderistas aguanten incluso seis meses. Por eso se ha planteado la cuestión de reanudar las negociaciones y buscar un compromiso para dar a los nazis una pausa para rearmarse y crear nuevas formaciones que sustituyan a las que han sido derrotadas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

*“Esto no es cíclico, es sísmico. Es un acontecimiento único en una generación que puede remodelar drásticamente la era geopolítica".*

Tremenda cita, hablando de alimentos mundiales.


*Al mundo solo le quedan diez semanas de trigo después de la guerra de Ucrania*


Spoiler: ARTICULO



Los suministros de alimentos se ven sacudidos por la invasión rusa de la "cesta de pan de Europa"

El mundo tiene solo 10 semanas de trigo almacenado después de que la invasión de Ucrania por Vladimir Putin interrumpiera los suministros de la "cesta de pan de Europa".

Se ha advertido a la ONU que *los inventarios mundiales de trigo han caído a su nivel más bajo desde 2008, ya que los suministros de alimentos se ven sacudidos por un "ocurrencia única en una generación".

Las estimaciones oficiales del gobierno sitúan los inventarios mundiales de trigo en 33pc del consumo anual, pero las existencias pueden haberse desplomado a tan solo 20pc, según la firma de datos agrícolas Gro Intelligence*. Estima que solo quedan 10 semanas de suministro mundial de trigo en las existencias.

Rusia y Ucrania representan alrededor de una cuarta parte de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo y Occidente teme que el Sr. Putin esté tratando de armar los suministros de alimentos. *Rusia está en camino de una fuerte cosecha de trigo este año*, consolidando el control del Sr. Putin sobre el grano básico, ya que *el mal tiempo estropea la producción en Europa y los Estados Unidos.

La directora ejecutiva de Gro Intelligence*, Sara Menker, *advirtió que los suministros mundiales de alimentos se están viendo afectados por una serie de desafíos "extraordinarios", incluida la escasez de fertilizantes, las interrupciones climáticas y los bajos inventarios históricos de aceites y granos de cocina.

Le dijo al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU: "Sin sustanciales acciones globales coordinadas inmediatas y agresivas, corremos el riesgo de una cantidad extraordinaria tanto de sufrimiento humano como de daños económicos.

“Esto no es cíclico, es sísmico. Es un acontecimiento único en una generación que puede remodelar drásticamente la era geopolítica".*

La guerra ha perturbado la producción agrícola en la región y ha hecho que los precios mundiales de los alimentos se eleñen a un máximo histórico, avivando los temores de disturbios en los países en desarrollo. *La crisis del trigo se ha visto agravada por la India, el segundo mayor productor del mundo, prohibiendo las exportaciones de cereales y los mayores costos para los agricultores de fertilizantes, piensos y combustible.*

Los funcionarios occidentales también temen que el presidente ruso esté tratando deliberadamente de dañar los suministros mundiales de alimentos destruyendo equipos y robando granos en Ucrania.

A principios de esta semana, el gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, Andrew Bailey, advirtió de los aumentos "apocalípticos" de los precios de los alimentos a medida que Ucrania lucha por exportar productos.

"*Ucrania tiene comida reservada, pero no puede sacarla en este momento*", dijo a los parlamentarios del Comité del Tesoro.

“*Esa es una gran preocupación. No es solo una gran preocupación para este país, es una gran preocupación para el mundo en desarrollo*".

El secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, dijo el jueves que el Sr. Putin está "utilizando alimentos como arma".

"El suministro de alimentos para millones de ucranianos y millones más en todo el mundo ha sido literalmente tomado como rehén".

Añadió: "*Unas 20 millones de toneladas de grano no se utilizan en los silos ucranianos a medida que el suministro mundial de alimentos disminuye (y) los precios se disparan*".

Mientras tanto, el Kremlin está reforzando su control sobre los suministros de trigo después de una cosecha más fuerte. Carlos Mera, jefe de investigación de productos básicos agrícolas de Rabobank, dijo que *las condiciones leves en Rusia, que representan alrededor de una quinta parte de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo, lo habían puesto en camino de producir 84,9 millones de toneladas métricas del grano básico este año.

Las condiciones de los productores occidentales han sido malas debido a las condiciones secas.

La región de las llanuras del sur de Estados Unidos, como fondo del "Cinturón de Trigo" que atraviesa el centro del país, ha estado experimentando condiciones de sequía sostenidas.*

En un informe a principios de este mes, *el Departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos pronosticó una importante disminución de las existencias de trigo*, diciendo que caerán 6pc a un mínimo de nueve años de 16,8 millones de toneladas para finales de 2022/23.










World has just 10 weeks' worth of wheat left after Ukraine war


Food supplies are being rocked by Russia's invasion of the 'breadbasket of Europe'




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *“Esto no es cíclico, es sísmico. Es un acontecimiento único en una generación que puede remodelar drásticamente la era geopolítica".*
> 
> Tremenda cita, hablando de alimentos mundiales.
> 
> ...




¿alguien sabe por qué me salen dos spoilers al ponerlo así?


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe por qué me salen dos spoilers al ponerlo así?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065746



Esto es muy exagerado. Europa es excedentaria en trigo. Si hay una crisis alimentaria es artificial


----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> De los 30-40 tíos del Azov que han mantenido en vilo a 100-200k rusos en la acería, cuantos son nazis de verdad y cuantos son simplemente tontos del culo?
> 
> Porque no veo tan claro que un nazi hard core se rinda, se deje registrar y marche como un cordero vigilado por solo 2-3 tíos.



Los disfraces, y las pintas de malo de gimnasio no paran las balas. Al final como en el 45, ha resultado que los sovieticos simplemente luchaban más y mejor.

En cuanto a los números, solo tienes que contarlos, hay videos muy largos. . 2500 la mayor rendición de mometno, pero seguramente sera superada por otras aún más masivas en breve.


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 May 2022)

Esta exdiputada noruega se ha unido a las tropas ucranianas. Animaos burbumoris!!


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Sloviansk es hoy más ruidosa que de costumbre. Más potente e intenso por todos lados. Artillería, granadas, aviones, vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Saliente, entrante en Nikolaevka. Es constante y muy potente. Esto sólo indica una cosa: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya se están acercando a los nazis de las AFU y la TrO en Sloviansk y Kramatorsk.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Esta exdiputada noruega se ha unido a las tropas ucranianas. Animaos burbumoris!!



Juraría que la primera foto, es una en la que aparecía Wali


----------



## chemarin (21 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esto no quedará así:



@Cosmopolita ¿será por cosas como esta que hace décadas en los EEUU se consideraba a los polacos como uno de los grupos de inmigrantes más tontos?


----------



## Salamandra (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky se hace el tímido, fingiendo que busca la paz de nuevo
> 
> La retórica de Zelensky se está suavizando un poco, ya que ahora dice que es casi imposible devolver los territorios fuera del control de Ucrania antes del 24 de febrero por medios militares, y que la victoria se logrará al llegar a los límites de este día. También habla de paz negociada. Este "debilitamiento de la posición" se debe, al parecer, a que, tras la caída de Azovstal y el deterioro de la situación para los nazis en Donbás, Occidente tiene muy pocas posibilidades de que los banderistas aguanten incluso seis meses. Por eso se ha planteado la cuestión de reanudar las negociaciones y buscar un compromiso para dar a los nazis una pausa para rearmarse y crear nuevas formaciones que sustituyan a las que han sido derrotadas.
> 
> ...



A saber que está pretendiendo el amigo. Lo mismo es ganar tiempo hasta la cumbre de Madrid y evaluar los aliados y después se actúa dependiendo de ésto.

Bueno, esas cosas, si las sabemos deducir nosotro,s los implicados con más datos también.

Pero para acabar negociando muchas cosas se están repartiendo en la OTAN. Así que lo único que puede cambiar es que vayan los vientos por la zona del Artico que también hay algo que saquear y goloso de trocear. Todavía más goloso.


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

Los rusos pueden tener un día libre adicional por trabajar bajo estrés. Chernyshov, vicepresidente de la Duma estatal, sugirió considerar esta idea.
Eso sí es igualdad y no la mierda de igualdad que tenemos en España con la rata montero.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe por qué me salen dos spoilers al ponerlo así?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065746



Por que has puesto un cierre de Spoiler justo antes de "spoiler=ARTICULO"


...* de trigo después de la guerra de Ucrania[/spoiler]*​


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Reacciones recomendadas por la banda de Zelensky a los medios de comunicación ucranianos al cubrir la rendición de los restos del grupo de las AFU de Mariupol en Azvostali.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es muy exagerado. Europa es excedentaria en trigo. Si hay una crisis alimentaria es artificial



Es exagerado si entiendes que hablan de Europa, pero realmente habla del mundo. 
Si hay escasez global, o incluso si simplemente está apretado (que ahora mismo lo está), los del G7 y sus satélites comerán caro, pero una multitud de países del planeta no tendrán capacidad para conseguir lo que necesitan (de ahí que hable el artículo de terremoto geopolítico). 
Tristemente, la “destrucción de demanda”, cuando hablamos de grano, implica que muera gente y caigan gobiernos (que ya veremos cuáles), no sólo que pongamos los ojos como platos cuando nos toque pasar por caja del Mercadona.


----------



## Salamandra (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es muy exagerado. Europa es excedentaria en trigo. Si hay una crisis alimentaria es artificial











España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume


Tanto Rusia como Ucrania son el granero mundial de trigo y maíz. España importa de allí buena parte del trigo y maíz que necesita por lo que se...




www.telemadrid.es





*España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume*

Tanto Rusia como Ucrania son el granero mundial de trigo y maíz y se prevé incrementos de precios en estas materias primas que pueden afectar a la inflación
Rusia tuvo hace unos años una política de ceder tierras, incluso a granjeros extranjeros, durante determinado tiempo para conseguir la autosuficiencia y le ha debido ir bien, pero a nosotros, no sé por qué, si es por la industria alimentaria que usa y exporta o porque las tierras han ido a manos de especuladores y no agricultores, o mezcla de esos u otros factores, ya no es así.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Los precios del trigo suben porque Ucrania paga con grano su llamado préstamo. Occidente está provocando una hambruna mundial, de la que culpa a Rusia.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por que has puesto un cierre de Spoiler justo antes de "spoiler=ARTICULO"
> 
> 
> ...* de trigo después de la guerra de Ucrania[/spoiler]*​




Hostias, es verdad. La movida es que solo escribí ]spoiler=articulo[, y se lió todo eso. Ahora edité el mensaje, dejando eso mismo y el cierre de spoiler al final del mensaje, pero al guardar se queda igual… En fin, era curiosidad.

Graciñas


(arreglao)


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 May 2022)

El satélite espía ruso Kosmos-2555, marcado con una "Z", arde en la atmósfera menos de un mes después del lanzamiento


https://thebarentsobserver.com/en/security/2022/05/military-satellite-marked-z-launched-north-russian-cosmodrome-plesetsk-lost The military satellite marked with a "Z" launched from North Russian Cosmodrome Plesetsk is lost The Cosmos-2555 got out of orbit and perished as it entered the...




www.burbuja.info




*El satélite espía ruso Kosmos-2555, marcado con una "Z", arde en la atmósfera menos de un mes después del lanzamiento




*


----------



## El_Suave (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es muy exagerado. Europa es excedentaria en trigo. Si hay una crisis alimentaria es artificial



Lo dudo muy seriamente, lo de que Europa sea excedentaria en trigo digo. Podría usted ampliar la información.

Me suena a cuentas muy mal hechas, del estilo de las cuentas de quienes dicen que Europa no contamina, que la que contamina es China.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Imágenes brutales: las fuerzas especiales "Daredevils" destruyeron al enemigo y tomaron un bastión de las AFU (FOTO 18+)

Lo dice un nuevo informe de los corresponsales de guerra de Russkaya Vesna desde la zona de operaciones especiales.
El grupo O sigue desalojando al enemigo del distrito de Liman del DNR. En el curso de la ofensiva sobre Liman, el grupo de fuerzas especiales destruyó otra de las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Los cadáveres y trofeos de los enemigos están disponibles.

Esta vez, los países occidentales suministraron al ejército ruso munición de 122 mm de fabricación extranjera para el obús D-30 y la unidad de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 "Gvozdika". Gracias, todavía tenemos exactamente esos en servicio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler: +18


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Camión blindado mediano Oshkosh FMTV M1083 y obús ligero remolcado de la serie M777 entregados a Ucrania por los Estados Unidos en la región de Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los precios del trigo suben porque Ucrania paga con grano su llamado préstamo. Occidente está provocando una hambruna mundial, de la que culpa a Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le veo el sentido a esa conclusión, salvo que sea que exportamos más porque nos hemos endeurado mucho y nos exigen.

Mayor problema le veo a que a consecuencia de la guerra se habrán estropeado cultivos (recordad las minas), algunos quizás han salido del país temporalmente, por los problemas de combustible, los muertos y la movilización de los hombres.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Los dioses de la guerra del Cuerpo de Milicias Populares de Luhansk utilizan obuses Hyacinth-B para desmilitarizar las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Severodonetsk, apoyando una ofensiva de infantería.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 May 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Se declara un incendio en el mayor centro aeroespacial de Rusia


La guerra en Ucrania ha despertado los peores temores, que Vladimir Putin no se detenga sólo en Ucrania. Por ello, la ministra británica de Exteriores




www.elmundo.es





*DIRECTO*
*Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Se declara un incendio en el mayor centro aeroespacial de Rusia*

Rusia prohíbe la entrada en el país a 963 estadounidenses, incluidos Biden y Blinken por la guerra en Ucrania






Columna del humo en el incendio del mayor centro aeroespacial de Rusia.@TpyxaNews


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

Ojalá esto se hubiera dicho cuando andaban a vueltas con los papeles, entre diciembre y finales de febrero…


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

LA CIUDADELA IDEOLÓGICA DE AZOVSTAL, CREADA EN LAS OFICINAS DE PR DE LAS AUTORIDADES UCRANIANAS, HA CAÍDO...

Ayer finalizó una brillante operación militar del GRU de las fuerzas armadas rusas, que tuvo lugar con la participación directa de un grupo de las fuerzas armadas rusas que realizaban tareas en la DNR.

Terminó con la colocación de una bandera simbólica en el edificio que se alzaba sobre el lugar donde el regimiento Azov (reconocido como organización terrorista en Rusia) y las formaciones armadas ucranianas habían depuesto sus armas.

La bandera fue izada por Valentin Viktorovich Kryzhanovskiy, coronel de la reserva, veterano de los servicios especiales rusos y participante directo en las negociaciones y el proceso de retirada de los prisioneros de guerra.

Fue uno de los participantes en la legendaria operación. Podemos hablar de él.
Sobre otros participantes, generales, oficiales superiores, no será posible hablar durante los próximos años, o incluso décadas.

Haremos un documental sobre esta operación y mostraremos "la punta del iceberg"...

Me alegro de haber visto muchas cosas con mis propios ojos...
Continuará...









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo dudo muy seriamente, lo de que Europa sea excedentaria en trigo digo. Podría usted ampliar la información.
> 
> Me suena a cuentas muy mal hechas, del estilo de las cuentas de quienes dicen que Europa no contamina, que la que contamina es China.



Gracias a Francia, Alemania , Bulgaria y Rumania, Europa es excedentaria en trigo y gracias a la PAC solo somos deficitarios en maíz para ganado y sobre todo por la cantidad de cerdos que hay en España y Holanda. En general Europa es exportadora neta de alimentos. El problema es que países vecinos y otros africanos más lejanos dependen mucho del trigo francés y del Este


----------



## Epicii (21 May 2022)

*Mislav Kolakusic,
Miembro del Parlamento Europeo, Croacia:*

“Queridos colegas, queridos ciudadanos. Es una increíble mentira e hipocresía (afirmar) que estas sanciones y la prohibición de importar petróleo y gas rusos son, de hecho, sanciones contra Rusia.

Las sanciones están dirigidas contra 500 millones de residentes de la UE y millones de ciudadanos de otros estados... 
Impondríamos las mismas sanciones contra Arabia Saudita? que ha estado librando una guerra en Yemen durante varios años

No importaríamos petróleo a partir del gas de EE. UU? que ha estado involucrado en más conflictos militares en las últimas décadas que cualquier otro país de Europa y del mundo. 
Los únicos que sufrirán son los ciudadanos de la UE. Dejemos de tomar estas decisiones locas. Gracias"

*No todos en Europa se han vuelto idiotas...solo es tiempo que se hagan oir en las calles*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué porcentaje de tropa ukra se alistó forzosamente?

Que te recluten so pena de cárcel, te den formación escasa o nula y te manden a posiciones de carne de cañón es triste de la hostia.


----------



## El-Mano (21 May 2022)

Opiniones de la guerra: Fidelista por siempre


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 86, 20/05/2022. "Masacre (ven y mira) (Idi i smotri, 1985), de Elem Klimov. Debo reconocerlo, le tengo una especial aversión a todos esos pseudos nazistas del batallón Azov, a muchos del ejército ucraniano, pero también le tengo lástima a ciertos...




te.legra.ph


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojalá esto se hubiera dicho cuando andaban a vueltas con los papeles, entre diciembre y finales de febrero…



Pero si va ganando, me lo ha dicho un pingüino.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Los primeros informes del territorio de Azovstal están llegando.
Teléfonos destruidos, documentos abandonados o rotos, objetos personales diversos y similares. Lo más interesante, por supuesto, se buscará en las bodegas de la planta. Recuerda a la liberación de Ghouta Oriental en Siria, cuando tras la capitulación de los restos de combatientes en Duma, pasaron semanas allí investigando las ruinas de las zonas residenciales y los túneles subterráneos, donde encontraron un montón de cosas, incluyendo incluso un laboratorio químico para la producción de armas químicas caseras, una prisión subterránea, zonas de recreo, etc. Esperamos con interés los informes del Azovstal subterráneo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Cómo se rindió Azov: el camino hacia el cautiverio. RT⚡ exclusivo​​En el camino, se destrozaron los teléfonos y los ordenadores portátiles, y se destruyeron los documentos y cualquier información sobre ellos. Es cierto que se olvidaron de las memorias en sus teléfonos, pero las recogimos. Serán muy útiles.​​RT es el primer y hasta ahora único medio de comunicación con un acceso tan serio al territorio de Azovstal. Y sí, filmamos muchos contenidos.​​







ZERGULIO


Колясников Сергей. Для связи zergulio@yandex.ru Чур чего, искать здесь: http://vk.com/zergulio




t.me



​​​


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

La que estará cayendo en el frente del Donbass para que venga con estas. Dios mío.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, con la ayuda de la ONG Veche y de la Fundación Geografía del Corazón, rescatan a los animales domésticos que se han visto privados de cuidados y atención en las ciudades devastadas a causa de las hostilidades. Vídeo









МОО Вече


Официальный канал Межрегиональной общественной организации Вече Председатель Владимир Орлов - https://t.me/npo_dvina Информация для помощи - https://t.me/MOOVeche/4




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (21 May 2022)

Vaya mensaje estarías enviando. Nosotros podemos atacar a cualquier país (bueno, nosotros no, EEUU) sin consecuencias, pero cualquier país que ataque a otro y que no nos parezca bien que lo haga (si nos va bien dicho ataque no diremos nada) aunque no sea de la Otan, podemos decir no ya de quedarnos con los activos de ese país, si no quedarnos con cualquier activo de cualquier persona que consideremos que pueda ser afín a ese país. Por cierto, consideran la decisión cuestionable porque no se han declarado la guerra ambas partes, de haberlo hecho....

Si puedes quedarte con cualquier activo que esté fuera de ese país...con decir que es pro x país.....para fiarse de hacer negocios en paises de la UE o de la Otan. Y mientras estás pensando en como quedarte todos esos activos....les piden que permitan el envio de cereal, no solo el cereal Ucraniano, también cereal Ruso, que llegado el momento puede que te quedes sin pagar un céntimo.

*El dinero que Ucrania ha perdido por la invasión de Rusia: más de medio billón de dólares*

Para Zelenski, el dinero de la reconstrucción debe de salir de un solo lugar: los fondos y propiedades rusos bajo la jurisdicción de los países socios deben ser *incautados o congelados*. Los activos rusos congelados en occidente alcanzan los *300.000 millones de dólares*, algo que la Unión Europea cree que podría ser una opción viable, aunque los grandes expertos en economía internacional no lo ven claro.

Hablan de *una decisión legalmente cuestionable*, al no existir una declaración de guerra entre ambas partes, y muy arriesgada, porque podría poner *en jaque el sistema financiero mundial*.


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya mensaje estarías enviando. Nosotros podemos atacar a cualquier país (bueno, nosotros no, EEUU) sin consecuencias, pero cualquier país que ataque a otro y que no nos parezca bien que lo haga (si nos va bien dicho ataque no diremos nada) aunque no sea de la Otan, podemos decir no ya de quedarnos con los activos de ese país, si no quedarnos con cualquier activo de cualquier persona que consideremos que pueda ser afín a ese país.
> 
> Si puedes quedarte con cualquier activo que esté fuera de ese país...con decir que es pro x país.....para fiarse de hacer negocios en paises de la UE o de la Otan.
> 
> ...



Anda. Han perdido tres veces el PIB anual en dos meses. El Gran Capitan Farlopensky y sus cuentas.


----------



## Top5 (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ojalá esto se hubiera dicho cuando andaban a vueltas con los papeles, entre diciembre y finales de febrero…



Los rusos tendrían que recordarle a este discapacitado que todos los muertos del conflicto a partir de que se pasasen por los huevos Minsk 1 y Minsk 2 son culpa exclusiva de él.
Ahora que llore.


----------



## nomecreoná (21 May 2022)

El anglo-sionismo y la satánica Unión Europea son el mal sobre el planeta ................................... Putin, líbranos del mal .......................... AMEN ...............


----------



## Yomateix (21 May 2022)

Lo de las minas ya lo puse ayer, pero es interesante. Minas que ellos mismos han ido colocando (tema aparte los artefactos sin detonar, que eso incluye a ambas partes) incluso en el mar. Imagino que cualquier mina que explote y cause bajas civiles, las contabilizarán como muertes realizadas por los Rusos para engordar estadísticas y no como muertes causadas por quienes colocaron las minas.


*Ucrania necesitará entre 5 y 7 años para desminar su territorio*

La viceministra del Interior ucraniana, Meri Akopyan, ha asegurado que Ucrania necesitará entre cinco y siete años, según las previsiones más optimistas, para limpiar todo su territorio de minas y artefactos sin detonar.


----------



## Salamandra (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya mensaje estarías enviando. Nosotros podemos atacar a cualquier país (bueno, nosotros no, EEUU) sin consecuencias, pero cualquier país que ataque a otro y que no nos parezca bien que lo haga (si nos va bien dicho ataque no diremos nada) aunque no sea de la Otan, podemos decir no ya de quedarnos con los activos de ese país, si no quedarnos con cualquier activo de cualquier persona que consideremos que pueda ser afín a ese país. Por cierto, consideran la decisión cuestionable porque no se han declarado la guerra ambas partes, de haberlo hecho....
> 
> Si puedes quedarte con cualquier activo que esté fuera de ese país...con decir que es pro x país.....para fiarse de hacer negocios en paises de la UE o de la Otan. Y mientras estás pensando en como quedarte todos esos activos....les piden que permitan el envio de cereal, no solo el cereal Ucraniano, también cereal Ruso, que llegado el momento puede que te quedes sin pagar un céntimo.
> 
> ...



Y éso vale¿ sólo para ese conflicto? ¿Quien paga lo de Siria?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ese mensaje no tiene sentido...si "tenemos que aceptar las condiciones que nos impongan los rusos", la única conclusión posible es (bueno, son 2) A: Los USA no salen ganando y B) Si los rusos tienen que dictar condiciones, es que, tan buenos no son y tanta razón no llevan



USA sale ganando en que consigue su objetivo principal: volver a traer a la órbita de OTAN (o sea de USA) a todos los países Europeos poniéndolos frente a Rusia, rompiendo así una cada vez mejor relación comercial entre Europa y Rusia.

Rusia evidentemente pierde en las relaciones comerciales con Europa y buscará otros mercados para sus materias primas (China, India, etc). Con lo que una vez rotas las relaciones comerciales, si volvemos a querer sus productos será con otras condiciones y la más importante: la moneda en la que ellos quieran comerciar.

¿Ahora sí??.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

"Consideramos el ingreso de estos dos países en la OTAN como un hecho inoportuno, injustificado e innecesario" (c) Bahçeli

Cabe señalar que el partido de Bahçeli es un socio menor en la coalición gobernante con el partido de Erdoğan, debido a lo cual Bahçeli tiene una influencia significativa en la configuración de la política exterior y de defensa turca, siendo Bahçeli considerado incluso más halcón que el gran oportunista y pragmático Erdoğan.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

Mientras Zelensky hace el papel de víctima, sus padres se revuelven como queso en mantequilla. Los medios escriben que recibieron la ciudadanía israelí y compraron una casa enorme por $ 8 millones en Rishpon. Me pregunto dónde ese dinero loco de los jubilados?

Pero el gasto no termina ahí. Zelensky contrató a cuatro guardaespaldas para sus padres. Los guardaespaldas le cuestan 12 mil libras esterlinas (!) por mes, eso es casi un millón de rublos. Y se mueven solo en Lexus blindados.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065833
> 
> Mientras Zelensky hace el papel de víctima, sus padres se revuelven como queso en mantequilla. Los medios escriben que recibieron la ciudadanía israelí y compraron una casa enorme por $ 8 millones en Rishpon. Me pregunto dónde ese dinero loco de los jubilados?
> 
> Pero el gasto no termina ahí. Zelensky contrató a cuatro guardaespaldas para sus padres. Los guardaespaldas le cuestan 12 mil libras esterlinas (!) por mes, eso es casi un millón de rublos. Y se mueven solo en Lexus blindados.



Lo que da de si el sueldo de actor de tercera y malo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marx lo dijo (21 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no te cuentan de la hiperinflación es que:
> 
> 1. Tú eres más pobre, y tendrás menos dinero cada día, haciendo lo mismo que el día anterior.
> 2. Las empresas son más pobres, y tendrán menos dinero cada día...y también para tí. Por tanto probablemente te largarán del trabajo, porque no tendrán para pagarte.
> ...



Si hay un 50% de los votantes que están tan empufados que les beneficie la hiperinflación habrá hiperinflación, no lo dudes. Que lo hayas pasado mal en venezuela en 2016 no quiere decir que no hubiese gente que le benefició si tenía deudas en bolívares. 

Hablo en promedio, y España tiene mucha deuda externa en Euros. En promedio no perderíamos tanto como Alemania o Países Bajos durante una hiperinflación.

Tampoco defiendo activamente que se implemente una política de hiperinflación en Europa, pero oye, sería justicia poética después de lo de la crisis del Euro.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

*El tren de ayuda del Donbass llega a Ucrania*

El primer tren humanitario en ocho años entregó alimentos, productos de higiene, medicamentos, ropa, artículos de papelería, productos químicos de uso doméstico, materiales y equipos de construcción, generadores, fertilizantes y otros artículos al Donbás.

Sesenta regiones rusas participaron en la campaña del Frente Popular y los ferrocarriles rusos "Tren de ayuda a Donbass". Cada uno de ellos envió uno o más carros llenos de ayuda humanitaria.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Galiciaverde (21 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Ucrania ha minado practicamente todo el territorio si excluimos carreteras y ferrocarriles, ciudades y pueblos. Tiene que tener minado tanto el Este como el Oeste. Crimea, Lugansk y Doneskt antes de empezar la guerra tenian unos 50.000 km2 (y esos salvo la frontera no están minados)
> 
> Las autoridades ucranianas han reconocido que cerca de 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados del país --algo menos de la mitad del territorio nacional-- deberá ser desminado tras la guerra.*
> 
> ...




Soy muy ignorante en temas bélicos porque no he hecho la mili, pero se me ocurre: ¿No podrían colaborar en el desminado los de Azov? Me refiero que Azov, al ser soldados de élite [edito:* eran*]tienen que tener mucha gente especializada en poner minas y también quitarlas.
Ante la alternativa de pasar en invierno en Siberia yo creo que incluso habría voluntarios dispuestos.
Además me parece justo que quienes pusieron las minas las retiren, todos hemos de asumir las consecuencias de nuestros actos.


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

La bandera de la URSS ondea sobre Azovstal, ya el antiguo bastión de Azov. El Coronel de la Reserva, un veterano de los servicios especiales de la Federación Rusa, un participante directo en las negociaciones y el proceso de retiro de los prisioneros de guerra, Valentin Kryzhanovsky, izó la Bandera.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

¡El primero se ha ido! Uno de los tres puentes que conectaban Severodonetsk con Lysychansk fue destruido. La perspectiva de la "evacuación" se cernía sobre la guarnición de Severodonetsk.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер: @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Creo *que “_LA INFLACIÓN (IPC) HA SUBIDO UN 33,5%” _es incorrecto.
> 
> _There are two inflationary measures in our economy, the Consumer Price Index (CPI) and the Producer Price Index (PPI). *CPI is a measure of the total value of goods and services consumers have bought over a specified period, while PPI is a measure of inflation from the perspective of producers*._
> 
> ...



Cierto, la inflación armonizada año a año o YoY es de un 7,80% en Alemania.

Los siguientes dos gráficos muestran la inflación mes a mes o MoM de Alemania y Rusia, se puede ver que la alemana no ha bajado tanto como debiera mientras la rusa aun alta a descendido notablemente, lo que indica que Rusia esta controlando mejor la inflación pero aun les queda camino, pudiendo haber sorpresas a final de año.

*Alemania*



*Rusia*



fuente: TRADING ECONOMICS | 20 million INDICATORS FROM 196 COUNTRIES


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡El primero se ha ido! Uno de los tres puentes que conectaban Severodonetsk con Lysychansk fue destruido. La perspectiva de la "evacuación" se cernía sobre la guarnición de Severodonetsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuevo Azovstal? Esa zona debía haber sido evacuada desde que tomaron Popasna (en mi humilde opinión) . Medio ejército Ucro está metido ahí


----------



## ccartech (21 May 2022)

OT
Cómo el Ejército de EE. UU. difunde la democracia en Somalia


----------



## dabuti (21 May 2022)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02srPMGsd675Y2bJFNHnPHpY9koi7qafcsYD7m4iSe19C7YJzHt44gUfrPgS17Z9zUl&id=100009389347540


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Las minas alemanas ahora funcionarán contra los vehículos blindados ucranianos

Valientes soldados han desactivado varias minas guiadas antitanque PARM-DM 12 desarrolladas por la empresa alemana Messerschrrtitt









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

Claro, los polacos queremos desfilar en la Plaza Roja. Polonia debería de tener armamento nuclear.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

PA mear y no echar gota. Acaban de reventar su status de neutralidad, les cortan el gas y probablemente ni entren en la OTAN

Creo que son demasiados años de prosperidad y pijerío. En sus mentes no cabe que la cosa se pueda torcer. Creen que las cosas les van bien porque son lo más y siempre será así


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las minas alemanas ahora funcionarán contra los vehículos blindados ucranianos
> 
> Valientes soldados han desactivado varias minas guiadas antitanque PARM-DM 12 desarrolladas por la empresa alemana Messerschrrtitt
> 
> ...



Messerschmitt-Bölkow-Blohm al principio y después Daimler-Benz hasta 1998.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Se declara un incendio en el mayor centro aeroespacial de Rusia
> 
> 
> La guerra en Ucrania ha despertado los peores temores, que Vladimir Putin no se detenga sólo en Ucrania. Por ello, la ministra británica de Exteriores
> ...



Te hice una pregunta a un post tuyo criticando una decision del kremlim sobre finlandia y das la callada por respuesta. Dime que no eres otro troll


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de las minas ya lo puse ayer, pero es interesante. Minas que ellos mismos han ido colocando (tema aparte los artefactos sin detonar, que eso incluye a ambas partes) incluso en el mar. Imagino que cualquier mina que explote y cause bajas civiles, las contabilizarán como muertes realizadas por los Rusos para engordar estadísticas y no como muertes causadas por quienes colocaron las minas.
> 
> 
> *Ucrania necesitará entre 5 y 7 años para desminar su territorio*
> ...



que pesaditos,... ucranianya no existe ... es una provincia mas de la federacion rusa


----------



## Charidemo (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro, los polacos queremos desfilar en la Plaza Roja. Polonia debería de tener armamento nuclear.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Tiene Polonia uranio propio, minas de uranio?


----------



## la mano negra (21 May 2022)

Ahora pide negociaciones , el muy canalla . Cuando Rusia clamaba al cielo pidiendo que dejara de bombardear a la población civil del Dombás , no escuchaba nada ni había nada que negociar . Bombazos a cascaporro .
¿ Y ahora quiere negociaciones , no ? Estaría bien que los suyos mismos lo cogieran y lo colgaran de los huevos . Su fanatismo ha llevado a Ucrania al borde de la desaparición como ente político y territorial.


----------



## Peineto (21 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1065833
> 
> Mientras Zelensky hace el papel de víctima, sus padres se revuelven como queso en mantequilla. Los medios escriben que recibieron la ciudadanía israelí y compraron una casa enorme por $ 8 millones en Rishpon. Me pregunto dónde ese dinero loco de los jubilados?
> 
> Pero el gasto no termina ahí. Zelensky contrató a cuatro guardaespaldas para sus padres. Los guardaespaldas le cuestan 12 mil libras esterlinas (!) por mes, eso es casi un millón de rublos. Y se mueven solo en Lexus blindados.



Antisemita, antivacunas, antianti.  Cosas del pueblo elegido. A los demás que nos zurzan.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Atrocidades cometen los rusos, que son los invasores y genocidas asesinos de civiles y niños. Los ucranianos defienden su país de un ejército invasor genocida, que es distinto.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es muy exagerado. Europa es excedentaria en trigo. Si hay una crisis alimentaria es artificial



Evidentemente. Mienten para culpar a otros. La crisis alimentaria tiene sus causas
en la movida plandémica; al menos desde el año pasado. Ni es Rusia quien retiene
el grano ucraniano o corta sus puertos marítimos. Ucrania es quien lo hace a propos:

Statement of the Joint Coordination Headquarters for Humanitarian Response in Ukraine : Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation

Esta cuestión la trata hoy Moon of Alabama' :

No, la guerra de Ucrania no ha provocado una crisis alimentaria mundial.


----------



## Impresionante (21 May 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (21 May 2022)

Ya lo dijo el clapham hace tres meses y " parece " que Don Pepe Escobar piensa lo mismo ( hola Pepe  ) en su ultimo articulo .
Rusia va a por Novorossiya , que traducido al arameo cirilico significan :
Odesa , Niyolayev , Kerson , Zaporize , Dnipro ,Donetsk , Lugansk y Jarkov
en total 200 mil Km2 de territorio . Eso es mucho o poco ? Bueno ...Cisjordania + Golan + Gaza + Al-Quds miden 2000 Km2
Ya lo dijo el clapham hace semanas atras en un post titulado " que fue lo primero , el huevo o la gallina ?




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


La OTAN parece estar en estos momentos muy interesada en la flota rusa del mar negro y tiene 4 aviones de reconocimiento sobrevolándola. Bye Bye Makarov? Después de que EEUU dijera que el barco "moscu" fue hundido con información de inteligencia, Seria legitimo que Rusia se cargue esos drones.




www.burbuja.info




donde esbozaba la tesis de que tal vez , quizas , maybe Rusia queria ser " invadida " ( lease "sancionada " ) para tener la excusa perfecta para iniciar su "DESDOLARIZACION " ....1 dolar = 62 rublos y lo demas ...son comentarios
Segun la " tesis " del clapham , que conste en acta que es mitad celta mitad del pueblo elegido + 0.00002 % ruso , las ganancias territoriales de Rusia en Ucrania son la "propina " o guinda del pastel . Esta " guerra higrida , sorry hibrida " no se planea en dos dias ...
El Zar lleva 20 anos preparandose para esto . El frente ukro se esta desmoronando porque claro , por mucho que te " escondas " dentro de la cueva del oso , mas tarde o mas temprano tendras que salir y el oso te " abra Z ara . 
La cuestion que mas preocupa al clapham es saber si Rusia ira mas lejos de su plan inicial ( desdolarizacion + Novorossiya 8.0 )
Las posibilidades son infinitas , incluso existe el borrador de la "Declaracion Balfour Lavrov prometiendo un " hogar " para el pueblo palestino en la zona que esta al sur del Itsmo de Palanca . 10 mil Km2 de territorio fertil para ellos
Si es cierto ( o no ) ya se lo confirmara la contacto armenia al clapham via mensaje encryptado .
El exito son metas : lo dijo Napoleon Hill . Si el objetivo de Rusia fuera la toma de Vallecas , pues oye , ha fracasado estrepitosamente
Pero si el objetivo no es la toma de Vallecas ( o de Vigo ) y si la toma de Novorrossiya + desdolarizacion 1 dolar = 62 ( y bajando ) rublos , pues oye mision cumplida . Por otro lado , puede que , tal vez , quizas todo no sea tan sencillo y Occidente sepa que Rusia sabia ...
La inflacion ( de dos digitos ) gracias al COVID ( China ) y la Guerra en Ucrania ( Rusia ) esta convirtiendo los ahorros de los occidentales en mierda de gallina , en cambio las deudas de gobiernos , bancos y corporaciones chupopteras se evapora ...
La Guerra en Ucrania , sorry ...los " efectos " de la Guerra " en " Ucrania convertira a los occidentales en escoria ambulante .
No es eso lo que quiere el castrismo , sorry ...el NWO ? . YOU WILL OWN NOTHING ( AND BE HAPPY ) , bueno , pues se esta cumpliendo
Parece que el sueno de Alemania de reconstruir su Lebensraum tendra que esperar .
UK se escabullo , Ucrania se le escapa de las manos , el EURO se hunde , Weimar vuelve
No es por ser conspiranoico , pero que de 7 astronautas , sorry ...cosmonautas ( o se dice taikonauta ?  ) en la ISS 1 sea indio , el otro aleman , 3 norteamericanos y 2 rusos dice mucho de quienes cortan el bacalao 400 kms debajo de ellos .


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Atrocidades cometen los rusos, que son los invasores y genocidas asesinos de civiles y niños. Los ucranianos defienden su país de un ejército invasor genocida, que es distinto.



comete esto tontopolla para cuando digieras lo de azovstal, mariupol es para siempre rusa, que bien eh? eh? XD
https://"t".me/vicktop55/4001


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Cosmopolita ¿será por cosas como esta que hace décadas en los EEUU se consideraba a los polacos como uno de los grupos de inmigrantes más tontos?



Y no solo en EEUU…


----------



## capitán almeida (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Atrocidades cometen los rusos, que son los invasores y genocidas asesinos de civiles y niños. Los ucranianos defienden su país de un ejército invasor genocida, que es distinto.


----------



## Impresionante (21 May 2022)

*"Nos arrasará una ola de migrantes que quiere sobrevivir": Primer ministro húngaro alerta de escasez de alimentos provocada por sanciones antirrusas*

RT._ Viktor Orbán criticó la introducción de sanciones contra Rusia, las que comparó con "una bomba atómica" que podría llevar "a que no podamos alimentar a nuestro pueblo".





Descargar video
El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor OrbánFoto: JP Black / LightRocket / Gettyimages.ru
Las sanciones contra Rusia pueden provocar una hambruna en el mundo y una migración masiva sin precedentes, aseguró el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orbán, en una rueda de prensa conjunta este sábado con el presidente serbio, Aleksander Vucic.
"Tenemos 10 millones de personas, y si nos manejamos bien, podemos ganar 20 millones. Por eso no nos conviene la introducción de sanciones contra Rusia, que son igual que una bomba atómica, y llevaría a que no podamos alimentar a nuestro pueblo", indicó Orbán, que alertó que el próximo invierno será "más duro de lo que muchos piensan".
Según el primer ministro húngaro, la hambruna podría desencadenar una ola migratoria que arrasaría los países a su paso: "Si no conseguimos dar pan a todo el mundo, en Europa nos arrasará una ola de migrantes que quieren sobrevivir. Esta migración no tendrá en cuenta ni a Serbia ni a Hungría, sino que nos desbordará. Si queremos evitarlo, tenemos que proveer de comida a esa gente", agregó.

"Nuestros héroes en 2021 fueron los médicos, y creo que este año y el próximo los héroes serán nuestros agricultores, que tienen que trabajar en circunstancias muy difíciles y que cambian constantemente", señaló el jefe de Gobierno. "De ustedes depende que tengamos pan en la mesa y que haya hambre", concluyó. 
Asimismo, el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, advirtió esta semana que la escasez mundial de alimentos podría golpear el planeta en los próximos meses y señaló que una hambruna global no podría paliarse sin el acceso a alimentos y fertilizantes rusos y bielorrusos, así como al grano ucraniano.
"Seamos claros: no hay una solución efectiva a la crisis alimentaria sin reintegrar la producción de alimentos de Ucrania, así como los alimentos y fertilizantes producidos por Rusia y Bielorrusia, en los mercados mundiales, a pesar de la guerra", declaró Guterres.


----------



## Clavisto (21 May 2022)

- Escucha, hermano -susurró Kámel acercándose otra vez a la barra- Ya no tengo...
- ¿Chupito? -respondí sin esperar más explicaciones-
- Ja, chupito.

Le puse el cuarto chupito de J/B, más las dos cañas de cerveza que ya llevaba puestas.

- Gracias, hermano. Apúntalo. Está mal la cosa. No tengo pero pago...Todos somos humanos...Gracias, hermano.

No lo apunté en su pequeña cuenta al debe. Ese último iría por el bote que casi siempre deja. Creo que es el cliente que más propina da. Creo no, seguro. El cliente que más propina deja en nuestro en bar es un pobre de iglesia. Literal. ¿Qué bar puede vanagloriarse de algo así? El nuestro.

Cogió el chupito y lo bebió como siempre, de un trago. Pasé a la cocina para fregar los últimos platos mientras él se embadurnaba hasta los antebrazos de gel hidroalcohólico.

- ¡Adiós, hermano! 
- Adiós.

Salí a fumar. Kámel andaba por el segundo paso de cebra con una pequeña bolsa al hombro. Así que hoy no había venido con la bici. A veces pasa, no creo que se la hayan robado. Tal vez la tenga pinchada, o puede que no se fíe con este calor. Una caída, te rompes algo ¿y luego qué? Caminaba errático sin llegar a hacer eses. Alcanzó los bancos de enfrente y por un instante lo vi dudar. Pero la tarde era tan bochornosa que lo pensó mejor y dejó para otro momento el petardo de marihuana. Siguió adelante y de repente hizo un giro extraño, retrocedió y pasó por la calzada, detrás de los coches aparcados. Pronto vi la razón. Una pareja venía de frente y Kámel no quiso cruzarse con ellos. Es un ilegal en tierra extraña, un ex-presidiario de la sección psiquiátrica de Herrera de La Mancha, un hombre alerta que prefiere evitar los problemas. Tiene una navaja, me la enseñó una tarde que nos quedamos solos en el bar. Sólo me habla cuando nos quedamos solos. Entonces me cuenta historias de su vida, de su llegada a España hace once años, de la hija que tiene con una rumana que le amenaza. El resto del tiempo lo pasa callado, sentado en una mesita leyendo el periódico deportivo, ajeno a todo. Ya irá para un año que lo tenemos de cliente. 

Recuerdo verle a la puerta de la iglesia cuando volvía de mis paseos. Un asco indecible se apoderaba de mi mientras le veía abrir solícito la puerta de entrada a las viejas que iban llegando. Yo caminaba escuchando el Zaratustra, venía de los molinos, fuerte como un sol matinal que viene de oscuras montañas, y veía eso y se me ponían los pelos de punta. Un par de veces estuve a punto de irme a él al ver que mantenía mi mirada. Tenía una cara toda arrugada, quemada, casi negra sin serlo, el pelo ensortijado, la boca grande de todos los mentirosos...¡Dios, qué puto odio me daba!

Kámel siguió caminando por la calzada y justo cuando iba a perderle de vista volvió a hacer otro giro extraño al ver que un coche de la Guardia Civil venía por detrás. El coche siguió su marcha hacia el cuartel adyacente y Kámel subió por la misma calle. Y allí lo perdí de vista.

Una pareja cruzaba el paso de cebra mientras apuraba el cigarrillo. Todavía pensando en Kámel casi no me di cuenta cuando se plantaron en la puerta del bar. Me hice a un lado, les saludé y entraron. Creí reconocer a la chica y un poco a él. Pasé adentro.

En el bar no quedaban más que dos busconas medio ajadas, dos de esas en las que sólo puedes pensar con la polla resacosa, que habían llegado media hora antes, cuando todavía estaban allí esos que mueven miles de euros como tú las decenas, una pequeña cuadrilla de nuncafollistas, una extraña pareja y Kámel. 

La verdad es que me alegré de su venida. No me apetecía nada quedarme solo con esas dos. Ya al llevarles la segunda consumición una de ellas, la rubia con el rostro lleno de maquillaje, la amiga de la clienta habitual, me había jijeado. Sí, daba asco verla, pero llevaba un vestido ajustado que le marcaba todo y hoy yo andaba con esa resaca amable, esa resaca tipo zen, que te da el haberte retirado a tiempo la noche anterior. Las jodidas son peores porque entonces estás más salido que los picos de mil puertas y se nota. 

Tan llevadera había sido la dulce resaca que a eso de las dos y media me había servido la primera cerveza, algo que evito desde hace tiempo; pero toda la mañana había pasado tan fácil como una partida de Capablanca y yo me sentía bien, tan despejado como un cielo por el que las nubecillas pasan como con miedo. Sí, afuera el cielo estaba cargadísimo, todo él hecho una nube baja, pesada pero blanca, una especie de olla mal tapada, pero yo me sentí ligero durante toda la mañana, tan ligero como el sueño que había tenido durante la madrugada. 

Las chicas pagaron y se fueron y la pareja pidió otra ronda de lo mismo. Yo conocía a la chica, bueno, a la mujer, pues ya no cumplirá los cuarenta años. Siempre ha sido feúcha, aún hace veinte años, cuando uno de mis hermanos, el follador, todavía estaba aquí, en el bar. El tío era un tío grande, de mi edad, de corta barba sin peluquería, buena gente. Enseguida alabó mi gusto musical, que no era sino una emisora del Spotyfi que había puesto unas horas antes a petición de un amiguete muy cansino por una canción de los Clash. Pronto llegaron los recuerdos de juventud y todo lo demás. Una conversación agradable. A su pasión por los Radiohead saqué a colación a mi hermano Marcos, el follador, y vi como a la chica se le encendía la mirada. Él no hacía más que hablar de bandas de los noventa, de los festivales, de la que se supone también tuvo que ser mi década, pero yo, aún conociéndolas a todas no había oído a ninguna. Sí, claro, conocía sus éxitos, ¡quien no!, pero mis bandas son otras más viejas. Y aquellos años, los años de mi juventud, los pasé de otra manera.

Jamás en la vida pensé, cuando era un adolescente que leía a Dostoyevski en la cocina del viejo bar mientras esperaba la voz de mi padre por una ración de calamares, jamás en la vida pensé, repito, que mi futuro estaría en un bar. No sé lo qué quería, no lo recuerdo, tampoco creo que entonces lo supiera, ya tempranamente fuera de los estudios y todo eso, pero seguro, seguro, no era esto.

Pero ahora, a mis casi cincuenta años, sin un duro en el banco y solo desde hace muchos años, algo que siempre me busqué, miro atrás, miro adelante, miro los coches que pasan por mi camino y los doy por buenos y sigo calle arriba. 


Estoy escribiendo mi vida. ¿No sería eso lo que deseabas cuando leías a Dostoyevski en la cocina del viejo bar?


¿Y qué mejor sitio que un puto bar en el que tu mejor limosnero es uno que pide limosna?


----------



## golden graham (21 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *"Nos arrasará una ola de migrantes que quiere sobrevivir": Primer ministro húngaro alerta de escasez de alimentos provocada por sanciones antirrusas*
> 
> RT._ Viktor Orbán criticó la introducción de sanciones contra Rusia, las que comparó con "una bomba atómica" que podría llevar "a que no podamos alimentar a nuestro pueblo".
> 
> ...



Tito Vik deberia pensar en salir de la dictadura de cleptocrata de judios y aliarse con la Federacion y China


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esto tontopolla para cuando digieras lo de azovstal, mariupol es para siempre rusa, que bien eh? eh? XD
> https://"t".me/vicktop55/4001



Vamos a ver cacho puta,cada vez escribes mas paridas, no se yo para que te pago........rata...


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *“Esto no es cíclico, es sísmico. Es un acontecimiento único en una generación que puede remodelar drásticamente la era geopolítica".*
> 
> Tremenda cita, hablando de alimentos mundiales.
> 
> ...



Hombre, creo que exagera.

Ucrania ha vendido solo una parte de su trigo.
India que esperaba un aumento de la producción debido al tiempo que ha hecho ha reducido las expectativas y mientras prohibe la exportación.
USA tiene una sequia impresionante en el Oeste.

Pero hay más productores como China que es el primer productor, Rusia, etc. Ucrania es el noveno productor por debajo de Francia que es el octavo, nosotros somos el 30 productor (datos 2017).

Si nos fijamos en el FAO cereal Supply y el FAO prices index vemos que aunque pueda haber hambrunas son más por el precio que por la cantidad producida.

*FAO general supply*



*FAO Prices index Release date: 06/05/2022 *



El articulista supongo que solo ha tenido en cuenta las reservas sin que nadie en el mundo produjera más trigo.

fuente:




__





FAO Cereal Supply and Demand Brief | World Food Situation | Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations







www.fao.org








__





FAO Food Price Index | World Food Situation | Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations







www.fao.org


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Si hay un 50% de los votantes que están tan empufados que les beneficie la hiperinflación habrá hiperinflación, no lo dudes. Que lo hayas pasado mal en venezuela en 2016 no quiere decir que no hubiese gente que le benefició si tenía deudas en bolívares.
> 
> Hablo en promedio, y España tiene mucha deuda externa en Euros. En promedio no perderíamos tanto como Alemania o Países Bajos durante una hiperinflación.
> 
> Tampoco defiendo activamente que se implemente una política de hiperinflación en Europa, pero oye, sería justicia poética después de lo de la crisis del Euro.



La situación de Venezuela solo benefició a las jerarquías, sobre todo a Diosdado Cabello y su cuadrilla.
Pero seguro que tú conoces más sobre hiperinflación que yo, no me cabe duda.
Y Venezuela y el 50% de su población, salió beneficiada


----------



## Seronoser (21 May 2022)

Yo si fuera Rusia pediría su cabeza en la próxima reunión "por la paz".
Zelensky debe ser juzgado por crímenes de guerra, y os dejamos Kiev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> PA mear y no echar gota. Acaban de reventar su status de neutralidad, les cortan el gas y probablemente ni entren en la OTAN
> 
> Creo que son demasiados años de prosperidad y pijerío. En sus mentes no cabe que la cosa se pueda torcer. Creen que las cosas les van bien porque son lo más y siempre será así



La superioridad moral progre es infinita


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene invadir un pais, que los soldados heroes defensores de su pais frente a un ejercito genocida esta claro que solo van a poder matar soldados asesinos que han ido a invadir y arrasar con todo. Los civiles a los que podrian matar los defensores del pais invadido estan tranquilamente en su pais ajenos a toda guerra y libres de todo problema.

Quien habla de civiles asesinados habla tambien de niños asesinados, niñas violadas, fosas comunes, crematorios portatiles... etc etc


----------



## Satori (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro, los polacos queremos desfilar en la Plaza Roja. Polonia debería de tener armamento nuclear.



De verdad que no se puede ser más imbécil. Al final los chistes sobre los polacos van a ser ciertos.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Cambiar a Medvedchuk por uno de los jefes nazis capturados sería un error catastrófico. Sin embargo, he escrito sobre este tema muchas veces desde el último estallido de conversaciones sobre el intercambio de Medvedchuk.
Medvedchuk no es necesario. Al menos hasta que nuestro último prisionero de guerra sea liberado. Y después de eso tampoco sirve para nada. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Nos parece que las actuales élites rusas deberían tener al menos un sentido básico de autoconservación para que las cuestiones sobre el intercambio de Medvedchuk por "gente de Azov" no sólo no se decidan sino que ni siquiera se estudien.​​







МИГ


Прогресс, справедливость, созидание! Обратная связь: @MiG_2connect_bot Резерв: https://t.me/Generalnote Резерв в ВК: https://vk.com/mig2050




t.me



​​


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 May 2022)

Caliber M, nuevo misil de crucero de largo alcance (actualizado)


Noticias Armada Rusa Según anuncia la agencia TASS, Rusia estaría desarrollando un nuevo misil de crucero para el sistema Caliber ... И...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 May 2022)

Biden signs $40 billion Ukraine aid bill


President Biden on Saturday signed legislation authorizing $40 billion in military and humanitarian aid for Ukraine while on his first trip to Asia.




www.washingtontimes.com




*Biden signs $40 billion Ukraine aid bill*





In this file photo, U.S. President Joe Biden speaks during a news conference with South Korean President Yoon Suk Yeol at the People’s House inside the Ministry of National Defense, Saturday, May 21, 2022, in Seoul, South Korea. (AP Photo/Evan ... more >

By Joseph Clark - The Washington Times - Saturday, May 21, 2022


President Biden on Saturday signed legislation authorizing $40 billion in military and humanitarian aid for Ukraine while on his first trip to Asia.

The White House said an aide carried a physical copy of the bill on a commercial flight to Seoul where Mr. Biden is meeting with South Korean President Yoon Suk Yeol.


Congress passed the package on Thursday after overcoming a series of partisan hurdles that held up the measure for weeks.

Almost immediately after the aid was announced, Mr. Biden approved an additional $100 million weapons package for Ukraine including additional artillery, radars, spare parts, and the equipment. The latest package brings total U.S. lethal aid to $3.9 billion since Russia’s invasion in February.

“Under President Biden’s leadership and with the support of Congress, the United States has worked alongside allies and partners to deliver significant aid to the Ukrainian military at the most critical moments of this conflict thus far,” House Armed Committee Services Chairman Adam Smith, Washington Democrat, said Saturday.


The $40 billion package approved by Congress on Thursday is $7 billion more than the White House Requested from Congress in late April.

The package includes $11 billion in funds for the Department of Defense to send weapons from its stockpile to Ukraine and another $9 billion to backfill the Pentagon’s own arsenal.

As Congress neared its final passage of the aid, the Pentagon warned publicly that it was nearing its full capacity to deliver weapons and aid to Ukraine.

Thursday’s $40 billion package is over and above the $13.6 billion aid bill approved by Congress in March.

_• Joseph Clark can be reached at jclark@washingtontimes.com._


----------



## llabiegu (21 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> África es el futuro y lo digo Isabel la Católica en su lecho de muerte.



El gran error de España. Tirar el dinero en Flandes, Italia, Filipinas, Micronesia...y no colonizar el Magreb hasta Tombuctú


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cambiar a Medvedchuk por uno de los jefes nazis capturados sería un error catastrófico. Sin embargo, he escrito sobre este tema muchas veces desde el último estallido de conversaciones sobre el intercambio de Medvedchuk.
> Medvedchuk no es necesario. Al menos hasta que nuestro último prisionero de guerra sea liberado. Y después de eso tampoco sirve para nada.
> 
> 
> ...



*Los líderes nazis serán recibidos como héroes en Kiev y por el Papa en el Vaticano para que la babushka Putin pueda salvar la cara y seguir hundiendo a Rusia según lo planeado. Además, ahora tendrán a otro agente occidental metido en la madriguera del Kremlin: Medvedchuk, que reportará diariamente a sus superiores en Langley, Virginia    

Los panchitos evangélicos y demás retrasados mentales seguirán diciendo que es una finta de ajedrez mezclada con un movimiento magistral de judo por parte del estudioso del Sun Tzu y putero mayor de Rusia.






Tengo línea directa con el zar, trabaja para nosotros, no sus preocupéis*


----------



## Marx lo dijo (21 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La situación de Venezuela solo benefició a las jerarquías, sobre todo a Diosdado Cabello y su cuadrilla.
> Pero seguro que tú conoces más sobre hiperinflación que yo, no me cabe duda.
> Y Venezuela y el 50% de su población, salió beneficiada



Pero Venezuela no está en unión monetaria con otros países, y con deudas cruzadas entre ellos. Y Venezuela no se autoimpuso sanciones, como sí hizo Alemania, la comparación no es inmediata. Y mira tú que ya has encontrado a unos cuantos que se han forrado con el tema venezolano. Igual en el barrio de Salamanca encuentras otros tantos, chavistas y opositores.


----------



## dabuti (21 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Los rusos están demostrando ser una banda de asesinos. Un soldado puede ser sanguinario y torturador con otro soldado enemigo invasor, a fin de cuentas viene a matarle, pero un soldado sanguinario con civiles y niños no se soldado es un asesino genocida.

Y eso es lo que está mandando Putin a Ucrania, asesinos y genocidas con la población civil como primer objetivo de guerra.

Como Hitler cuando siempre se dijo que para el la guerra era secundaria, lo primero era matar judíos.


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

El centro de detención preventiva en Rostov se prepara para recibir a un visitante VIP

Está prevista una reunión personal entre Ramzan Kadyrov y el militante detenido David Kasatkin.

Anteriormente, David amenazó con matar a los comandantes chechenos, personalmente a Kadyrov y sus hijos, insultó a su madre y amenazó con violar a sus hijas.

Además, David fue identificado por tatuajes, torturó a soldados rusos.
Entre los tatuajes en el cuerpo hay muchas esvásticas y símbolos nazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La superioridad moral progre es infinita



Los discos duros de la NSA tiene que tener terabytes de vergüenzas de los políticos uropedos, mas que suficiente para tenerlos cogidos por los huevos, solo eso explicaría la actitud suicida de estos tribunos.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Rusia no puede soportar una guerra a largo plazo contra Ucrania a la que llega todo tipo de armamento de varios paises.

Tendría que movilizar a muchos más soldados, este avance poco a poco no le sirve de nada.

Creo que los ucranianos hacen bien en ir desgastandolos poco a poco en vez de lanzarse a una ofensiva que les costaría muchas bajas.


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le veo la apuesta y seguro, por desgracia, que gano.
> 
> 1.- Rusia apenas va a ser capaz de tomar el Donbas.
> 2.- Putin intentará vender esto como triunfo en la “operación especial” y buscará un acuerdo cediendo lo menos posible
> ...


----------



## pegaso (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver cacho puta,cada vez escribes mas paridas, no se yo para que te pago........rata...



Cansado de tonterías al ignore.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Tengo línea directa con el zar, trabaja para nosotros, no sus preocupéis*



Entonces sabes o no porque han abierto bases cerca de finlandia nada mas saberse que ha pedido unirse a la otan, ya que dices tener conexion directa con el zar, que bien que nos cuida que no nos preocupemos, menudo tontopollas estas hecho


----------



## El_Suave (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gracias a Francia, Alemania , Bulgaria y Rumania, Europa es excedentaria en trigo y gracias a la PAC solo somos deficitarios en maíz para ganado y sobre todo por la cantidad de cerdos que hay en España y Holanda. En general Europa es exportadora neta de alimentos. El problema es que países vecinos y otros africanos más lejanos dependen mucho del trigo francés y del Este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065781
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065795



Sigo pensando que en algún lugar está la trampa, aunque no tengo el tema estudiado ni una respuesta elaborada


----------



## keylargof (21 May 2022)

Han sacado a Soros ya de Azovstal? Han encontrado a algún alíen en los biolaboratorios? 

Queremos de saber!


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> La fuente son las empresas bulgaras y finlandesas alegando ruptura contractual al querer la empresa del kremlim imponer una novacion de contrato por sus pelotas turcochinas. De igual manera que han invadido al pais vecino siguiendo el criterio de sus pelotas turcochinas. La fuente es que la propia Gazprom ya ha hecho lo mismo en los ultimos años y ya se ha comido una sancion del regulador europeo. Eso si, sancioncita pequeñita y simbolica que ya sabemos quien paga los sobresueldos en bruselas.
> 
> 
> Lo segundo que dices, es mas interesante. Porque es otra de las claves que precipitan la matanza de Ucranianos llevada a cabo por el enanito de las estepas.


----------



## clapham5 (21 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hombre, creo que exagera.
> 
> *NIET *
> 
> ...



Es un error muy comun confundir ingreso bruto con ingreso neto . El ingreso neto es lo que te queda despues de descontar gastos .
Tampoco puede confundirse PRODUCCION con EXPORTACION .
La produccion de trigo es una cosa y la exportacion de trigo es otra . clapham , explicalo anda y no te enrolles 
Rusia y Ucrania producen el 14 % del trigo cosechado en el mundo , pero ambos paises son responsables del 30 % del trigo exportable . Ese trigo que no se consume en el mercado interno y se exporta . BUENO ...Rusia + Ucrania = 30 %
Hay DOS COSECHAS al ano ;
El trigo para Invierno se planta en Otono y se cosecha en Mayo .
El trigo de Primavera se planta en Primavera ( Abril / Mayo ) y se cosecha en Otono ( Sept / Oct )
Aunque se producen anualmente cientos de millones de Tn de trigo , la cantidad disponible para su exportacion es de apenas 150 millones
o incluso menos ( 6 paises exportan 128 millones , de los cuales Rusia + Ucrania exportan 42 millones .
En total el 30 % del trigo exportado del mundo proviene de Rusia y de Ucrania .
Si Rusia no puede ( o no quiere ) exportar su trigo y Ucrania ( por cuestiones de logistica maritima ) tampoco eso significa que 42 millones de Tn de trigo no pueden ser exportadas . Pero esto es la punta del ICEBERG ...
En MAYO 2022 gran parte de la cosecha ucraniana de Invierno no ha podido recogerse por falta de personal , combustible , etc ) por lo que este ano la cantidad disponible de trigo ucraniano sera menor . Pero hay mas ...en Abril y Mayo 2022 , a causa de la guerra y la falta de fertilizantes la cosecha que debe recogerse en Otono 2022 no se ha sembrado o solo se ha sembrado una parte .
Si el trigo ucraniano no se cosecha ni se siembra , entonces no se produce ni se exporta . Rusia no exporta trigo
Pero hay mas ...a causa de la falta de fertilizantes rusos y bielorrusos , los agreicultores de otros paises no podran sembrar tanto como otros anos asi que la cosecha de 2022 en EE UU , UE , Asutralia sera mucho menor y claro , la exportacion menor
Y eso que significa : Bueno ,que la cosecha de Otono 2022 sera muy pobre y la de primavera de 2023 sera aun peor ...
Pero hay mas . Los fertilizantes rusos no solo se usan para el cultivo de trigo , sino para otros cultivos ( maiz , soya , centeno , etc ) lo cual significa menos cosechas . Pero hay mas ...JOER CLAPHAM ...me tienes aterrorizado 
TAMPOCO HAY DIESEL . A causa de las sanciones Rusia no exporta oil a Occidente , por tanto , Occidente tiene menos diesel que es el combustible que se usa en la maquinaria agricola ...
En resumen : HAMBRUNA . You will own nothing and ... hungry


----------



## El_Suave (21 May 2022)

Son tan tontos que consiguieron que les invadieran a la vez Hitler y Stalin.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

El ex embajador de EE.UU. en Rusia y actual miembro del grupo de presión ucraniano, Michael McFaul, respondió a la pregunta: "Llevamos todo el año 2021 hablándole a Ucrania de entrar en la OTAN una y otra vez. ¿Nuestros diplomáticos les mintieron?" respondió "¡Naturalmente, así es el mundo real!" y se rió









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




 t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sigo pensando que en algún lugar está la trampa, aunque no tengo el tema estudiado ni una respuesta elaborada



No creo. Europa produce muchas cosas. Todo el superávit comercial chino con la UE equivale a menos de 1/3 del PIB industrial alemán. Europa sigue siendo importante en industria y agricultura.

España es una cosa rara dentro de la UE porque la altitud media y la falta de agua hacen poco productivos los cultivos de cereales y aún así nos apañamos importando algo sobre todo de la UE. Pero hasta Alemania es exportador neto de trigo y otros cereales. Solo nos falta de manera destacada el maíz. La PAC es muy potente a la hora de fijar población agraria al terreno y mantener elevados niveles de producción. Francia en cambio es una máquina de producir de todo, trigo, carne, lácteos...


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Comienza el estreno de starfall

*El primer líder del Occidente colectivo que ha sido barrido en las elecciones desde el inicio de la crisis de Ucrania* no ha sido Macron, ni siquiera Boris Johnson, *sino el primer ministro australiano Morrison, que ha perdido inesperadamente las elecciones parlamentarias.* Su partido liberal se encontrará en la oposición por primera vez en nueve años.

El corto reinado de Morrison se hizo famoso por el comportamiento cada vez más militarista del establishment australiano. Intentó contrarrestar el ascenso de China en Papúa Nueva Guinea y las Islas Salomón. Y participó en la creación de la alianza AUKUS, que recientemente ha sido reclasificada como hipersónica, tras el éxito del uso de misiles rusos en Ucrania.

Mientras tanto, la situación en el país se está volviendo desesperada. Australia está empezando a sentir los efectos de un éxodo de inversores chinos que han sostenido el mercado inmobiliario durante décadas. En un contexto de aumento de los tipos de interés debido a una inflación galopante, el país se prepara moralmente para el colapso de la burbuja hipotecaria.

Los precios récord del combustible -por encima de los 2,2 dólares el litro- están obligando a muchos australianos de bajos ingresos a escatimar incluso en alimentos, eligiendo entre la comida y el combustible. Los camioneros están subiendo mucho los precios de los servicios de transporte, lo que hace que aumente la inflación de los alimentos, que ya es galopante.

En este contexto, es de esperar que la izquierda -que promete aumentar el salario mínimo y elevar los costes de la sanidad- se haya impuesto. El nuevo Primer Ministro de Australia, Anthony Elbany, intenta no extenderse en política exterior, centrándose en los problemas internos de Australia.

Es poco probable que se produzca un cambio de rumbo repentino, aunque los laboristas, al igual que sus homólogos de Nueva Zelanda, se muestran más negativos a la hora de desplegar armas estratégicas en Australia. Pero es una llamada de atención para los políticos occidentales: en la actual crisis muchos más quedarán al margen. Y entonces el "consenso" en política exterior será mucho más difícil de mantener.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (21 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es un error muy comun confundir ingreso bruto con ingreso neto . El ingreso neto es lo que te queda despues de descontar gastos .
> Tampoco puede confundirse PRODUCCION con EXPORTACION .
> La produccion de trigo es una cosa y la exportacion de trigo es otra . clapham , explicalo anda y no te enrolles
> Rusia y Ucrania producen el 14 % del trigo cosechado en el mundo , pero ambos paises son responsables del 30 % del trigo exportable . Ese trigo que no se consume en el mercado interno y se exporta . BUENO ...Rusia + Ucrania = 30 %
> ...


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Ahí es donde puede haber problemas. En caso de haber escasez entiendo que se racionaría el diésel a los urbanitas
La agricultura no consume más del 8% del gasóleo, el resto son coches y transporte. Luego, con el gas, lo mismo, si hay estrangulamiento se racionarían los usos. No deja de ser un desastre pero es lo que nos hemos buscado, Europa tiene de todo excepto energia y armas y Rusia,.que podría ser el complemento ideal, ha sido convertida en enemigo por orden de Washington. Si hay problemas serán causados por los EEUU.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

En relación con el puente destruido en Severodonetsk.
Esto reduce la capacidad de las AFU para abastecer a la agrupación que defiende la ciudad e insinúa de forma transparente que las AFU no se oponen en realidad a que la agrupación no se retire a una posición más cómoda en Lisichansk, sino que se repliegue por separado en Severodonetsk, como ya ha ocurrido con la agrupación de Mariupol.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que en ningun caso he dicho que A es A y punto, porque no me he leido los contratos. Solo he desarrollado los supuestos a partir de las declaraciones de ambas partes y el contenido habitual de los contratos de suministro energetico. Y el inicio de mi intervencion en este asunto no iba de otorgar "mejor derecho" a unos y a otros, sino señalar que si Gazprom pretendia continuar suministrando gas a Occidente, se iba a comer unas indemnizaciones guapas. Si o si.
> 
> Si hablas de fuerza mayor hablas de novacion de contrato. Y entonces tampoco podriamos hablar de que unilateralmente Gazprom exige el nuevo pago en rublos. Deberian acudir a un arbitraje. Si encima por via de hecho ( corte de suministro) estan forzando a un cambio de las clausulas cuando quieren alegar fuerza mayor, aqui ya hablamos de practica mafiosa y de ausencia de buena fe. El primer requisito para alegar la fuerza mayor que tu citas.



Y aquí tenemos a otra cuenta secundaria al igual que su clon @Jim-Bo Pellegrini


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Los rusos tendrían que recordarle a este discapacitado que todos los muertos del conflicto a partir de que se pasasen por los huevos Minsk 1 y Minsk 2 son culpa exclusiva de él.
> Ahora que llore.



El problema es que para los lerdos será una víctima que siempre quiso la paz.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Ocheretino.
Equipo militar de las AFU en la rampa y en el astillero de Ocheretino (foto de un dron)

Más lloriqueos de la Administración Militar Regional de Donetsk de Ucrania para su débil público:
Sobre el ataque aéreo del 20.05.2022 de los malvados rusos a una dependencia en Ocheretino
Distrito de Yasinovatskiy.

De hecho, el edificio de la granja es una rampa de carga y descarga de la estación de ferrocarril de Ocheretino.
Está ahí desde el año 2014.
t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/13819
Las AFU también descargaban allí equipos militares, municiones y almacenes.
Ps
Una pregunta muy interesante surge a la NM, ¿por qué durante todo este tiempo no ha llegado nada a esta rampa?
¿Por qué sólo en 2022 las Fuerzas de Defensa Aérea han trabajado en esa rampa?
El alcance del NM Pion cubre el doble de la distancia a Ochertino.
¿O es que Putin prohibió personalmente destruir este almacén que lleva años abasteciendo a todo el frente de las AFU, que lleva ocho años bombardeando sin piedad Donetsk y Yasinovataya y las posiciones de los combatientes?









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El centro de detención preventiva en Rostov se prepara para recibir a un visitante VIP
> 
> Está prevista una reunión personal entre Ramzan Kadyrov y el militante detenido David Kasatkin.
> 
> ...



Alguien se va a divertir mucho, mucho, mucho


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no te cuentan de la hiperinflación es que:
> 
> 1. Tú eres más pobre, y tendrás menos dinero cada día, haciendo lo mismo que el día anterior.
> 2. Las empresas son más pobres, y tendrán menos dinero cada día...y también para tí. Por tanto probablemente te largarán del trabajo, porque no tendrán para pagarte.
> ...



Solo hay que ver lo que ocurre desde hace varios meses en países de América Central y América del Sur en lo que tu comentas


> Inseguridad ciudadana, restricciones férreas, desabastecimiento artificial alimentario, etc...


----------



## clapham5 (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No creo. Europa produce muchas cosas. Todo el superávit comercial chino con la UE equivale a menos de 1/3 del PIB industrial alemán. Europa sigue siendo importante en industria y agricultura.
> 
> España es una cosa rara dentro de la UE porque la altitud media y la falta de agua hacen poco productivos los cultivos de cereales y aún así nos apañamos importando algo sobre todo de la UE. Solo nos falta de manera destacada el maíz. La PAC es muy potente a la hora de fijar población agraria al terreno y mantener elevados niveles de producción. Francia en cambio es una máquina de producir de todo, trigo, carne, lácteos...



La " Bendicion " de Europa se llama " energia barata rusa " + dinero fiat + I & D
Sin la energia barata rusa , los productos MADE IN UE seran caros de cohones y no seran competitivos en un mercado global .
Si la UE deja de exportar porque el MADE IN EU ya no es rentable ( productos caros de cohones ) y el coste de las importaciones ( energia ) aumenta ( 40 % gas yankee liquado , gas ruso en rublos ) su deficit comercial aumentara lo que hara que el EURO caiga y los bancos centrales huyan del euro como del pivx .
Francia es el unico pais que puede ser autosuficiente , pero es un pais acomplejado desde que murio De Gaulle
Europa debe volver a 1989 .


----------



## NoRTH (21 May 2022)

Yaguito solo quiere su Paguita ...su minutico de gloria 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

Rusia avanza una mierda a base de perder muchos efectivos y material... Tienen un caos de invasión que ni la de Irak fue tan mala. No tienen metodología militar ninguna, no son un ejército moderno y se les notan en la cantidad de bajas que estàn sufriendo.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Los Combatientes Valientes encontraron el libro de texto de historia utilizado por el sargento capturado de la Brigada del 79º Batallón. Le mostraremos una pequeña parte, el periodo comprendido entre 1938 y 1990.

Intenta encontrar una mención a la Gran Guerra Patriótica en ella. No había ninguno. En el 41 Ucrania luchó contra los polacos, del 41 al 43 los héroes del UPA lucharon en tres frentes, y del 44 al 54 hubo una guerra partisana en Ucrania.

Y del 54 al 90 hubo una fase de resurgimiento cultural y civil, durante la cual se exoneró a todos los que habían servido del lado de la Alemania nazi entre 1941 y 1945.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## Ultimate (21 May 2022)

_





Russia Rewrites the Art of Hybrid War | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




__*Rusia reescribe el arte de la guerra híbrida*_
_*20 de mayo de 2022 

La Guerra Híbrida se está librando predominantemente en el campo de batalla económico/financiero, y el dial de dolor para el Occidente colectivo solo aumentará.

Por Pepe Escobar

La férrea “narrativa” ficticia impuesta en todo OTANstan es que Ucrania está “ganando”.*

Entonces, ¿por qué el vendedor de armas modernizado como el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd “Raytheon” Austin, literalmente rogó desde finales de febrero que el ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, respondiera sus llamadas telefónicas, solo para que finalmente se le concediera su deseo?

Ahora está confirmado por una de mis principales fuentes de inteligencia. La llamada fue consecuencia directa del pánico. El gobierno de los Estados Unidos (USG) por todos los medios quiere frustrar la investigación rusa detallada, y la acumulación de evidencia, sobre los laboratorios de armas biológicas de los EE. UU. en Ucrania, como describí en una columna anterior .

Esta llamada telefónica se produjo exactamente después de una declaración oficial rusa ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 13 de mayo: utilizaremos los artículos 5 y 6 de la Convención sobre la Prohibición de las Armas Biológicas para investigar los “experimentos” biológicos del Pentágono en Ucrania.

Eso fue reiterado por el Secretario General Adjunto de la ONU a cargo del desarme, Thomas Markram, incluso cuando todos los embajadores de los países miembros de la OTAN, como era de esperar, negaron la evidencia recopilada como “desinformación rusa”.

Shoigu vio la llamada venir eones de distancia. Reuters, simplemente citando al proverbial "funcionario del Pentágono", hizo girar que la supuesta llamada de una hora no condujo a nada. Disparates. Austin, según los estadounidenses, exigió un "alto el fuego", lo que debe haber originado una sonrisa de gato siberiano en el rostro de Shoigu.

Shoigu sabe exactamente en qué dirección sopla el viento en el suelo, tanto para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como para los UkroNazis. No es solo la debacle de Azovstal, y el colapso total del ejército de Kiev .

Después de la caída de Popasnaya, el bastión ucraniano crucial y más fortificado en Donbass, las fuerzas rusas y de Donetsk/Lugansk han violado las defensas a lo largo de cuatro vectores diferentes al norte, noroeste, oeste y sur. Lo que queda del frente ucraniano se está desmoronando, rápido, con un enorme caldero subdividido en un laberinto de mini-calderos: un desastre militar que el Gobierno de los EE. UU. posiblemente no puede inventar.

Ahora, en paralelo, también podemos esperar una exposición completa, a toda marcha, de la raqueta de armas biológicas del Pentágono. La única “oferta que no puede rechazar” que le queda al USG sería presentar algo tangible a los rusos para evitar una investigación completa.

Eso no va a pasar. Moscú es plenamente consciente de que hacer público el trabajo ilegal sobre armas biológicas prohibidas es una amenaza existencial para el Estado Profundo de EE. UU. Especialmente cuando los documentos incautados por los rusos muestran que Big Pharma, a través de Pfizer, Moderna, Merck y Gilead, participó en varios "experimentos". Exponer completamente todo el laberinto, desde el principio, fue uno de los objetivos declarados de Putin.

¿Más “medidas técnico-militares”?

Tres días después de la presentación en la ONU, la junta del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia celebró una sesión especial para discutir “las realidades geopolíticas radicalmente cambiadas que se han desarrollado como resultado de la guerra híbrida contra nuestro país desatada por Occidente, con el pretexto de la situación. en Ucrania, sin precedentes en escala y ferocidad, incluido el renacimiento en Europa de una cosmovisión racista en forma de rusofobia cavernícola, un curso abierto para la 'abolición' de Rusia y todo lo ruso”.

Así que no es de extrañar que “el curso revisionista agresivo de Occidente requiera una revisión radical de las relaciones de Rusia con los estados hostiles”.

Deberíamos esperar que pronto salga “una nueva edición del Concepto de Política Exterior de la Federación Rusa”.

Este nuevo Concepto de Política Exterior profundizará en lo que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov enfatizó una vez más en una reunión en honor a la 30ª Asamblea del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa: Estados Unidos ha declarado una Guerra Híbrida integral contra Rusia. Lo único que falta, tal como está, es una declaración formal de guerra.

Más allá de la niebla de desinformación que vela la solicitud de Finlandia y Suecia –llamémosles los países nórdicos de dos tontos muy tontos– para unirse a la OTAN, lo que realmente importa es otro ejemplo de declaración de guerra: la perspectiva de misiles con ojivas nucleares estacionados muy cerca de las fronteras rusas. Moscú ya advirtió a los finlandeses y suecos, cortésmente, que esto se resolvería a través de "medidas técnico-militares". Eso es exactamente lo que se les dijo a Washington, y a los secuaces de la OTAN, que sucedería antes del inicio de la Operación Z.

Y, por supuesto, esto va mucho más allá, involucrando también a Rumanía y Polonia. Bucarest ya tiene lanzadores de misiles Aegis Ashore capaces de enviar Tomahawks con ojivas nucleares a Rusia, mientras que Varsovia está recibiendo los mismos sistemas. Para ir al grano, si no hay desescalada, eventualmente todos terminarán recibiendo la tarjeta de presentación hipersónica del Sr. Khinzal.

Mientras tanto, Turquía, miembro de la OTAN, juega un juego hábil, emitiendo su propia lista de demandas incluso antes de considerar la apuesta de los nórdicos. Ankara no quiere más sanciones por su compra de S-400 y, además, si se vuelve a incluir en el programa F-35. Será fascinante ver lo que se le ocurrirá a la Voz de Su Maestro para seducir al Sultán. Que los nórdicos se comprometieran en una “postura clara e inequívoca” de autocorrección contra el PKK y el PYD claramente no es suficiente para el sultán, quien disfrutó enturbiando las aguas aún más al enfatizar que comprar energía rusa es un tema “estratégico” para Turquía.

*Contrarrestar el Shock'n Awe financiero*

A estas alturas, es evidente que la Operación Z abierta tiene como objetivo el poder hegemónico unipolar, la expansión infinita de la OTAN vasalizada y la arquitectura financiera mundial, un combo entrelazado que trasciende en gran medida el campo de batalla de Ucrania.

La histeria del paquete de sanciones occidentales en serie terminó desencadenando los movimientos contrafinancieros de Rusia hasta ahora bastante exitosos. La Guerra Híbrida se libra predominantemente en el campo de batalla económico/financiero, y el indicador de dolor para el Occidente colectivo solo aumentará: inflación, precios más altos de las materias primas, ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, costo de vida explosivo, empobrecimiento de las clases medias y, lamentablemente, para grandes franjas del Sur Global, absoluta pobreza y hambre.

En un futuro próximo, a medida que surjan pruebas internas, se presentará un caso convincente de que los líderes rusos incluso jugaron con la apuesta financiera occidental/robo descarado de más de $300 mil millones en reservas rusas.

Esto implica que ya hace años, digamos, al menos desde 2016, según los análisis de Sergey Glazyev, el Kremlin sabía que esto inevitablemente sucedería. Dado que la confianza sigue siendo una base rígida de un sistema monetario, los líderes rusos pueden haber calculado que los estadounidenses y sus vasallos, impulsados por la rusofobia ciega, jugarían todas sus cartas a la vez cuando llegara el momento, demoliendo por completo la confianza global en "su" sistema.

Debido a los infinitos recursos naturales de Rusia, el Kremlin puede haber tenido en cuenta que la nación eventualmente sobreviviría al Shock'n Awe financiero, e incluso se beneficiaría de él (incluida la apreciación del rublo). La recompensa es demasiado dulce: abrir el camino a The Doomed Dollar, sin tener que pedirle al Sr. Sarmat que presente su tarjeta de presentación nuclear.

Rusia podría incluso considerar la hipótesis de obtener un gran rendimiento de esos fondos robados. Una gran cantidad de activos occidentales, por un total de $ 500 mil millones, pueden ser nacionalizados si el Kremlin así lo decide.

Por lo tanto, Rusia está ganando no solo militarmente, sino también en gran medida geopolíticamente (el 88 % del planeta no se alinea con la histeria de la OTAN) y, por supuesto, en el ámbito económico/financiero.

Este es, de hecho, el campo de batalla clave de la Guerra Híbrida donde el Oeste colectivo está siendo jaque mate. Uno de los próximos pasos clave será un BRICS ampliado que coordine su estrategia de elusión del dólar.

Nada de lo anterior debería eclipsar las repercusiones interconectadas aún por medir de la rendición masiva de los neonazis de Azov en UkroNazistan Central en Azovstal.

La mítica “narrativa” occidental sobre los héroes que luchan por la libertad impuesta desde febrero por los medios de comunicación de la OTAN se derrumbó de un solo golpe. Señal del silencio atronador en todo el frente de la guerra de información occidental, donde ningún perro callejero intentó cantar esa canción de Eurovisión "ganadora" de mierda.

Lo que sucedió, en esencia, es que la flor y nata de los neonazis entrenados por la OTAN, "asesorados" por los principales expertos occidentales, armados hasta la muerte, atrincherados en profundos búnkeres antinucleares de hormigón en las entrañas de Azovstal, fue pulverizado u obligados a rendirse como ratas acorraladas.

*Novorossiya como un cambio de juego*

El Estado Mayor ruso ajustará sus tácticas para el seguimiento principal en Donbass, como debaten incesantemente los mejores analistas y corresponsales de guerra rusos. Tendrán que enfrentarse a un problema ineludible: por mucho que los rusos reduzcan metódicamente al ejército ucraniano, desagregado, en Donbass, un nuevo ejército de la OTAN está siendo entrenado y armado en el oeste de Ucrania.

Por lo tanto, existe un peligro real de que, dependiendo de los objetivos finales a largo plazo de la Operación Z, que solo son compartidos por el liderazgo militar ruso, Moscú corre el riesgo de encontrarse, en unos pocos meses, con una encarnación móvil y mejor armada de los desmoralizados. ejército que ahora está destruyendo. Y esto es exactamente lo que los estadounidenses quieren decir con "debilitar" a Rusia.

Tal como está, hay varias razones por las que una nueva realidad de Novorossiya puede convertirse en un cambio de juego positivo para Rusia. Entre ellas:

1- El complejo económico/logístico de Kharkov a Odessa, a lo largo de Donetsk, Luhansk, Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye, Kherson, Nikolaev, está íntimamente relacionado con la industria rusa.
2- Al controlar el Mar de Azov, que ya es un “lago ruso” de facto, y posteriormente el Mar Negro, Rusia tendrá el control total de las rutas de exportación para la producción de granos de clase mundial de la región. Bono extra: exclusión total de la OTAN.
3- Todo lo anterior sugiere un impulso concertado para el desarrollo de un complejo integrado de la industria agropecuaria , con la ventaja adicional de un gran potencial turístico.

Bajo este escenario, una Ucrania remanente de Kiev-Lviv, no incorporada a Rusia y, por supuesto, no reconstruida, estaría en el mejor de los casos sujeta a una zona de exclusión aérea más ataques seleccionados de artillería/misiles/aviones no tripulados en caso de que la OTAN continúe considerando ideas divertidas. .

Esta sería una conclusión lógica para una Operación Militar Especial centrada en ataques de precisión y un énfasis deliberado en salvar vidas civiles e infraestructura mientras inhabilita metódicamente el espectro militar/logístico de Ucrania. Todo eso lleva tiempo. Sin embargo, Rusia puede tener todo el tiempo del mundo, ya que todos seguimos escuchando el sonido del Occidente colectivo cayendo en espiral. _


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Portugal dará a Ucrania 250 millones de euros de apoyo financiero.*
El primer ministro de Portugal, *António Costa*, ha anunciado este sábado que *Portugal *dará a *Ucrania *250 millones de euros de apoyo financiero, de los cuales 100 millones se entregarán este año y 150 en los próximos tres años.

Costa, que se encuentra de visita oficial en Kiev, ha explicado a periodistas portugueses que el monto irá destinado a las "necesidades financieras del presupuesto ucraniano". Ha aclarado que ese dinero será canalizado a través de la cuenta nacional de Ucrania en el Fondo Monetario Internacional o través de "canales de la Unión Europea que se abran para financiación directa".


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Destrucción de posiciones ucranianas bajo un paso elevado cerca de Novoselovka II por combatientes de la 100ª Brigada del Ejército de la DNR. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> @Cosmopolita ¿será por cosas como esta que hace décadas en los EEUU se consideraba a los polacos como uno de los grupos de inmigrantes más tontos?



A *Polonia *se la *conoce *como las *HIENAS *de *Europa* por algo será.


----------



## Deitano (21 May 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> además tiene algo a su favor: el Islam
> tiene ya el caballo de troya dentro de Europa



Alguien tendrá que preguntarse por qué el NWO está empeñado en expandir el Islam.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Erdogan pide a Suecia que se aleje de los terroristas si quiere entrar en la OTAN.*
El presidente de Turquía, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, ha reafirmado este sábado su veto la entrada en la *OTAN *de Suecia, durante una conversación telefónica con su primera ministra, Magdalena Andersson, a quien reclama que deje de apoyar a grupos kurdos que Ankara considera terroristas.

Durante la conversación, la primera al más alto nivel político desde el anuncio del veto turco, Erdogan dijo que Suecia debe poner fin a lo que él cree es un apoyo financiero y político a la guerrilla kurda activa en Turquía, el PKK, y a la milicia siria de las YPG, informó la Dirección de Comunicación del presidente.

El PKK es considerada terrorista por la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos y Erdogan identifica con ese grupo también a las milicias kurdas de Siria que, sin embargo, son apoyadas por Washington en su lucha contra el yihadismo.

Erdogan negó hoy a Andersson que el PKK-YPG, como lo denomina Turquía sin hacer distinciones, luche contra los yihadistas, y manifestó que espera que "Suecia tome medidas concretas y serias que demuestren que comparte las preocupaciones de Turquía con respecto a la organización terrorista PKK y sus extensiones en Siria e Irak".


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es un error muy comun confundir ingreso bruto con ingreso neto . El ingreso neto es lo que te queda despues de descontar gastos .
> Tampoco puede confundirse PRODUCCION con EXPORTACION .
> La produccion de trigo es una cosa y la exportacion de trigo es otra . clapham , explicalo anda y no te enrolles
> Rusia y Ucrania producen el 14 % del trigo cosechado en el mundo , pero ambos paises son responsables del 30 % del trigo exportable . Ese trigo que no se consume en el mercado interno y se exporta . BUENO ...Rusia + Ucrania = 30 %
> ...



Entiendo lo que dices pero de eso a decir que tenemos trigo para 5 semanas, hay un largo trecho.

Rusia ya ha puesto a disposición de la ONU unos 20 millones de toneladas para países en apuros ya que ha tenido una cosecha excelente, respecto a los fertilizantes pues el tema es que occidente se esta pegando un tiro en su pie e indirectamente rebotara en otros países.
Que los mercados anticipan una falta pues si por eso el precio sube, acaparar para luego vender, insinuar que hay una carestía de cereales porque Ucrania no puede exportar por culpa de Rusia no.

Independientemente de la sostenibilidad o no del actual sistema agrario es más una cuestión de precios que de cantidades.


----------



## dedalo00 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Yo conocí un “genio” en la mili que´para quitarse un tatuaje calentó una bayoneta y se la estampó en el hombro.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cambiar a Medvedchuk por uno de los jefes nazis capturados sería un error catastrófico. Sin embargo, he escrito sobre este tema muchas veces desde el último estallido de conversaciones sobre el intercambio de Medvedchuk.
> Medvedchuk no es necesario. Al menos hasta que nuestro último prisionero de guerra sea liberado. Y después de eso tampoco sirve para nada.
> 
> 
> ...



Me recuerda al asunto del hijo de Stan Lee. En las guerras eugenésicas contra los mutantes, el hijo de Charles Xavier y Stan Lee fue capturado por las tropas de Genosha, pretendían intercambiarlo por varios de sus comandantes antimutantes. Pero Stan Lee, que sabía que un gran poder conlleva un gran carallo, decidió que era más digno y edificante para la tropa no ceder a las debilidades de la genética y se negó al intercambio arrojando un puñal por la ventana. Ese puñal estaba encantado y era en realidad una de las siete espadas divinas, pero esa es otra historia.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

En cuanto a las quejas sobre la música de algunos vídeos. En la mayoría de los casos, los vídeos son editados por los propios combatientes en primera línea. Y no se guían por los gustos musicales de otra persona, sino por los suyos propios, que pueden diferir significativamente de los suyos o de los de cualquier otra persona.
Los que quieran ver el vídeo con la música que les gusta personalmente, pueden encargarse de la grabación y posterior edición del vídeo al frente, o exigir a los luchadores al frente que reproduzcan temas de una lista predeterminada.
O pueden volver a la realidad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron a los observadores de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de Zakarpattia de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de Polohy, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, Ucrania.

Vídeo 18+









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## dabuti (21 May 2022)

RUSIA te tiene calado, PAYASO MENTIROSO.

RENDICIÓN INCONDICIONAL YA.


----------



## Harman (21 May 2022)

Anexo el vídeo sobre el pánico de los tanquistas ucranianos cerca de Avdeevka que se vieron sometidos al fuego de artillería de la 100ª brigada del ejército de la DNR. Lo mismo, pero con una perspectiva diferente para aquellos a los que les faltaban detalles.

Drone cortesía de MMO Veche t.me/MOOVeche/554 (también hay un informe reciente sobre el suministro de ópticas a la primera línea)









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Excelente análisis, y estoy de acuerdo con el estado final previsto por Pepe. Dejar un estado ucraniano en los balances de la UE sería justicia poética.


Harman dijo:


> Comienza el estreno de starfall
> 
> *El primer líder del Occidente colectivo que ha sido barrido en las elecciones desde el inicio de la crisis de Ucrania* no ha sido Macron, ni siquiera Boris Johnson, *sino el primer ministro australiano Morrison, que ha perdido inesperadamente las elecciones parlamentarias.* Su partido liberal se encontrará en la oposición por primera vez en nueve años.
> 
> ...



Menos da una piedra, y puede dar lugar al optimismo que el caniche Morrison haya sido lapidado electoralmente.
Sin embargo, hay características en Australia que no dan mucho margen al optimismo electoral que ha ocurrido.
Y es que, en Australia, el jefe del Estado es "su graciosa majestad" y la reina británica es la que tiene postestad
-por medio de un gobernador que nombra ella- sobre sus súbditos australes. Al igual que en Escocia o en Canadá, 
por ejemplo.
Esto lo digo porque hay precedentes de expulsar del gobierno a primeros ministros elegidos. Lo comento.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> A *Polonia *se la *conoce *como las *HIENAS *de *Europa* por algo será.



Las hienas son animales nobles capaces de enfrentarse a una manada de leones para defender al omega de su propia manada. No quedan países así, y cada vez menos humanos.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski.*

Natalia Petrichenko, la directora de la guardería, camina mirando el suelo con cuidado mientras sus zapatillas pisan crujientes cristales rotos como si fueran pan tostado.

- Tened cuidado. No toquéis nada. Esta zona del edificio no ha sido desminada.

Es el primer día que Natalia y Olga Yermuraki, una de sus profesoras, entran en la escuela Liceo 2 de Hostomel. La lepra de la guerra ha agujereado sus fachadas y dentro los soldados rusos han movido mesas, estanterías y armarios hacia las puertas para sellarlas. *El suelo es un caos de heces humanas, ropa militar hecha jirones, libros escolares, cajas de munición y casquillos de bala*. Es el escenario perfecto de un apocalipsis zombie. Hay que gastar mucha energía para destruir aula por aula, mesa por mesa, ventana por ventana.









Hostomel, la ciudad que impidió que Putin tumbara a Zelenski


Natalia Petrichenko, la directora de la guardería, camina mirando el suelo con cuidado mientras sus zapatillas pisan crujientes cristales rotos como si fueran pan tostado....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las hienas son animales nobles que son capaces de enfrentarse a una manada de leones para defender al omega de su propia manada. No quedan países así, y cada vez menos humanos.



Curiosamente las hienas son del orden de los félidos, no de los cánidos, es decir, son gatos con apariencia de perros.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (21 May 2022)

Los ruskis están aún a algo así como 20 galaxias de tomar las provincias seccesionistas de Luhansk y Donestk. Tomar Sloviansk y Kramatorsk, en el corazón de las provincias seccesionistas con el eje de avance de Izium totalmente colapsado se antoja ahora mismo como algo utópico. Quien iba a haber dicho esto el 24 de febrero.


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Aquí el potencial desastre en África si alguien intenta evitar que les llegue el trigo ruso.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Popasna fue una gran ganancia estratégica para Rusia, pero muchos lo minimizaron o lo ignoraron por completo, desde fanáticos de Ucrania al azar hasta ISW. Esto es realmente una estrategia militar básica, pero todavía teníamos gente saludando a Popasna porque era una ciudad pequeña con una población pequeña.



Por fin un mapa con los accidentes geográficos.


----------



## rejon (21 May 2022)

*Ucrania necesitará entre cinco y siete años para desminar su territorio.*
*Ucrania* necesitará entre cinco y siete años, según las previsiones más optimistas, para limpiar todo su territorio de minas y artefactos sin detonar, según ha afirmado este sábado la viceministra del Interior del país, Meri Akopyan.

"Ahora estimamos que unos 300.000 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio están contaminados. Esto es decenas de veces más que la experiencia internacional. Si nos basamos en que un día de combates activos equivale a 30 días de desminado, según las previsiones más optimistas, necesitamos entre 5 y 7 años para el desminado total", ha dicho.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Espero que de esos miserables no quede ninguno, pero temo que alguno se escapará.


----------



## Peineto (21 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me recuerda al asunto del hijo de Stan Lee. En las guerras eugenésicas contra los mutantes, el hijo de Charles Xavier y Stan Lee fue capturado por las tropas de Genosha, pretendían intercambiarlo por varios de sus comandantes antimutantes. Pero Stan Lee, que sabía que un gran poder conlleva un gran carallo, decidió que era más digno y edificante para la tropa no ceder a las debilidades de la genética y se negó al intercambio arrojando un puñal por la ventana. Ese puñal estaba encantado y era en realidad una de las siete espadas divinas, pero esa es otra historia.



Me parece que está copiado de un tal Alfonso Pérez de Guzmán...


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me parece que está copiado de un tal Alfonso Pérez de Guzmán...



Stan Lee era un tío muy leído y sabía mucha historia, de hecho su superpoder mutante era ese, podía leer un libro sólo con mirarlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

*Off-topic total*

Vaya se han caído dos gatos desde el tercero a mi patio, no he podido comprobar el rebote del gato muerto porque han caído sobre el toldo que tenemos en el jardín, ya los han recogido.

Aprovecho y pongo una canción de "Ladilla rusa" para empezar la noche  


Pido perdón por el off-topic pero no todos los días son "It's raining cats".


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Tiene Polonia uranio propio, minas de uranio?



Los yacimientos confirmados son aprox. 7mil toneladas.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aquí el potencial desastre en África si alguien intenta evitar que les llegue el trigo ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065985



Si no llega el trigo ruso son cinco guerras y diez millones de muertes más como poco.


----------



## aserejee (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro, los polacos queremos desfilar en la Plaza Roja. Polonia debería de tener armamento nuclear.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ya desfilasteis en el 45.
Si quieres repetir ya sabes que bando escoger.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Los yacimientos confirmados son aprox. 7mil toneladas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Dicen que cuando encontraron diamantes y oro en Sudáfrica Krüger se quedó como un fumador de rubio dando una calada a uno de sus cigarrillos por error. Si ven un inglés o francés cerca de los yacimientos hagan que parezca un accidente, y luego devuelvan el cadáver con una cabeza de caballo adjunta.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (21 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente turca:
> 
> Rusia reclama la toma de Mariupol, Ucrania termina la defensa: Informes
> POR AGENCIAS
> ...



¿Podrían redimir los soldados ucranianos que no sean nazis su pena sirviendo en el ER o en las milicias?


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Soy muy ignorante en temas bélicos porque no he hecho la mili, pero se me ocurre: ¿No podrían colaborar en el desminado los de Azov? Me refiero que Azov, al ser soldados de élite [edito:* eran*]tienen que tener mucha gente especializada en poner minas y también quitarlas.
> Ante la alternativa de pasar en invierno en Siberia yo creo que incluso habría voluntarios dispuestos.
> Además me parece justo que quienes pusieron las minas las retiren, todos hemos de asumir las consecuencias de nuestros actos.



En la 2GM desminar a mano desnuda campos enormes en la URSS era la actividad principal en el menú de los trabajos forzados de los soldados alemanes capturados. Solo sobrevivió el 8% de los prisioneros que participaron.


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Primero que devuelva el dinero de Megaupload a sus clientes y luego que se dedique a esparcir basura por el pájaro azul.


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> USA sale ganando en que consigue su objetivo principal: volver a traer a la órbita de OTAN (o sea de USA) a todos los países Europeos poniéndolos frente a Rusia, rompiendo así una cada vez mejor relación comercial entre Europa y Rusia.
> 
> Rusia evidentemente pierde en las relaciones comerciales con Europa y buscará otros mercados para sus materias primas (China, India, etc). Con lo que una vez rotas las relaciones comerciales, si volvemos a querer sus productos será con otras condiciones y la más importante: la moneda en la que ellos quieran comerciar.
> 
> ¿Ahora sí??.



Europa y Rusia han tenido la relación comercial que ha querido siempre Rusia, si no ha ido a más, únicamente ha sido por la parte rusa
Sigo sin ver las ventajas en ese supuesto, a Rusia le interesaría una relación comercial fuerte con Europa, China es un mercado muy cerrado en lo interior (Y la persona china media mira más a occidente que a convertirse en un "forajido de Siberia", te lo garantizo
Lo basais todo en las materias primas cuando es circunstancial y no lo es todo en las relaciones comerciales
Pero es que, insisto, si lo que hace Rusia es alejarse del mercado europeo por una cuestión ideológica....es que razón con su política no tiene


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

Esto es la debacle si es cierto


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Si Rusia conquistara rápidamente toda Ucrania, que podría haberlo hecho
si fueran como el imperio, las podridas mentes del fascismo ucronazi habrían
permanecido intactas, incluso mucho mas resentidas si cabe y el problema 
volvería a surgir con total seguridad en el futuro.

No se hace sangrienta, por rápida y veloz, porque ese no es el plan.
Me parece que en Siria se ha guiado por ese mismo patrón. Es algo ya comprobado.

¿Por qué? es un ritmo lento, pero necesario cuando hay convicción en los objetivos.
Los objetivos NO son el matar y destruir mucho (eso sí se puede hacer rápidamente),
sino erradicar los trastornos que conlleva una ideología supremacista.
Así que, el verdadero campo de batalla está en las cabezas, la lucha técnica de campo
es sólo el medio para resquebrajar la arrogancia occidental y abrir hueco para alcanzar
las mentes. Y el tiempo es necesario, ya que las mentes intoxicadas necesitan tiempo
para ir aceptando las nuevas realidades.

Desnazificar y desmilitarizar= bajar los humos y entender que perdieron por trastornaos.


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Tito Vik deberia pensar en salir de la dictadura de cleptocrata de judios y aliarse con la Federacion y China



Tan mal quieres que les vaya a los hungaros?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Esto es la debacle si es cierto



Quién lo afirma/confirma?

Es tropa "valiosa" o son meros reclutas?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Cuando eres puta y pagas la cama:


----------



## Adriano II (21 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Podrían redimir los soldados ucranianos que no sean nazis su pena sirviendo en el ER o en las milicias?



Los soldados ucranianos no nazis no tienen ninguna pena que redimir porque no han cometido ningún delito

Solo se les retiene para debilitar al ejército enemigo obviamente cuando acaba la guerra a casa


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Podrían redimir los soldados ucranianos que no sean nazis su pena sirviendo en el ER o en las milicias?



Estos lo único que tienen que hacer es colaborar con la justicia rusa y esperar a que la guerra se acabe. Luego los soltarán.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En la 2GM desminar a mano desnuda campos enormes en la URSS era la actividad principal en el menú de los trabajos forzados de los soldados alemanes capturados. Solo sobrevivió el 8% de los prisioneros que participaron.



La leche...


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando eres puta y pagas la cama:



He estado en los dos sitios. En Hiroshima la tiraron encima de un peligrosísimo centro de convenciones, en la mitad de la ciudad. En Nagasaki también la tiraron por el centro. Los japoneses han interiorizado su papel de perdedores, y es un tema en el que jamás entran.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si no llega el trigo ruso son cinco guerras y diez millones de muertes más como poco.



Y la consiguiente estampida migratoria hacía Europa, que no sería moco de pavo---


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando eres puta y pagas la cama:



Síndrome de Estocolmo nipón


----------



## delhierro (21 May 2022)

Народная милиция ЛНР отбила большой укрепрайон ВСУ под Попасной


Народная милиция Луганской Народной Республики отбила большой укрепрайон украинских силовиков к югу от Попасной. Позиции были укреплены бетонными плитами, которые смогла уничтожить только артиллерия. Отходя, бойцы ВСУ оставили боеприпасы и большое количество иностранного вооружения. «Когда зашли...




anna-news.info





En el video minuto 3:10

La estructura de hormigon con puerta blindada de la trinchera, explica porque se tardo en romper el frente. Ademas luego esta cubierta de tierra y troncos.


----------



## Clavisto (21 May 2022)

- Escucha, hermano -susurró Kámel acercándose otra vez a la barra- Ya no tengo...
- ¿Chupito? -respondí sin esperar más explicaciones-
- Ja, chupito.

Le puse el cuarto chupito de J/B, más las dos cañas de cerveza que ya llevaba puestas.

- Gracias, hermano. Apúntalo. Está mal la cosa. No tengo pero pago...Todos somos humanos...Gracias, hermano.

No lo apunté en su pequeña cuenta al debe. Ese último iría por el bote que casi siempre deja. Creo que es el cliente que más propina da. Creo no, seguro. El cliente que más propina deja en nuestro en bar es un pobre de iglesia. Literal. ¿Qué bar puede vanagloriarse de algo así? El nuestro.

Cogió el chupito y lo bebió como siempre, de un trago. Pasé a la cocina para fregar los últimos platos mientras él se embadurnaba hasta los antebrazos de gel hidroalcohólico.

- ¡Adiós, hermano! 
- Adiós.

Salí a fumar. Kámel andaba por el segundo paso de cebra con una pequeña bolsa al hombro. Así que hoy no había venido con la bici. A veces pasa, no creo que se la hayan robado. Tal vez la tenga pinchada, o puede que no se fíe con este calor. Una caída, te rompes algo ¿y luego qué? Caminaba errático sin llegar a hacer eses. Alcanzó los bancos de enfrente y por un instante lo vi dudar. Pero la tarde era tan bochornosa que lo pensó mejor y dejó para otro momento el petardo de marihuana. Siguió adelante y de repente hizo un giro extraño, retrocedió y pasó por la calzada, detrás de los coches aparcados. Pronto vi la razón. Una pareja venía de frente y Kámel no quiso cruzarse con ellos. Es un ilegal en tierra extraña, un ex-presidiario de la sección psiquiátrica de Herrera de La Mancha, un hombre alerta que prefiere evitar los problemas. Tiene una navaja, me la enseñó una tarde que nos quedamos solos en el bar. Sólo me habla cuando nos quedamos solos. Entonces me cuenta historias de su vida, de su llegada a España hace once años, de la hija que tiene con una rumana que le amenaza. El resto del tiempo lo pasa callado, sentado en una mesita leyendo el periódico deportivo, ajeno a todo. Ya irá para un año que lo tenemos de cliente. 

Recuerdo verle a la puerta de la iglesia cuando volvía de mis paseos. Un asco indecible se apoderaba de mi mientras le veía abrir solícito la puerta de entrada a las viejas que iban llegando. Yo caminaba escuchando el Zaratustra, venía de los molinos, fuerte como un sol matinal que viene de oscuras montañas, y veía eso y se me ponían los pelos de punta. Un par de veces estuve a punto de irme a él al ver que mantenía mi mirada. Tenía una cara toda arrugada, quemada, casi negra sin serlo, el pelo ensortijado, la boca grande de todos los mentirosos...¡Dios, qué puto odio me daba!

Kámel siguió caminando por la calzada y justo cuando iba a perderle de vista volvió a hacer otro giro extraño al ver que un coche de la Guardia Civil venía por detrás. El coche siguió su marcha hacia el cuartel adyacente y Kámel subió por la misma calle. Y allí lo perdí de vista.

Una pareja cruzaba el paso de cebra mientras apuraba el cigarrillo. Todavía pensando en Kámel casi no me di cuenta cuando se plantaron en la puerta del bar. Me hice a un lado, les saludé y entraron. Creí reconocer a la chica y un poco a él. Pasé adentro.

En el bar no quedaban más que dos busconas medio ajadas, dos de esas en las que sólo puedes pensar con la polla resacosa, que habían llegado media hora antes, cuando todavía estaban allí esos que mueven miles de euros como tú las decenas, una pequeña cuadrilla de nuncafollistas, una extraña pareja y Kámel. 

La verdad es que me alegré de su venida. No me apetecía nada quedarme solo con esas dos. Ya al llevarles la segunda consumición una de ellas, la rubia con el rostro lleno de maquillaje, la amiga de la clienta habitual, me había jijeado. Sí, daba asco verla, pero llevaba un vestido ajustado que le marcaba todo y hoy yo andaba con esa resaca amable, esa resaca tipo zen, que te da el haberte retirado a tiempo la noche anterior. Las jodidas son peores porque entonces estás más salido que los picos de mil puertas y se nota. 

Tan llevadera había sido la dulce resaca que a eso de las dos y media me había servido la primera cerveza, algo que evito desde hace tiempo; pero toda la mañana había pasado tan fácil como una partida de Capablanca y yo me sentía bien, tan despejado como un cielo por el que las nubecillas pasan como con miedo. Sí, afuera el cielo estaba cargadísimo, todo él hecho una nube baja, pesada pero blanca, una especie de olla mal tapada, pero yo me sentí ligero durante toda la mañana, tan ligero como el sueño que había tenido durante la madrugada. 

Las chicas pagaron y se fueron y la pareja pidió otra ronda de lo mismo. Yo conocía a la chica, bueno, a la mujer, pues ya no cumplirá los cuarenta años. Siempre ha sido feúcha, aún hace veinte años, cuando uno de mis hermanos, el follador, todavía estaba aquí, en el bar. El tío era un tío grande, de mi edad, de corta barba sin peluquería, buena gente. Enseguida alabó mi gusto musical, que no era sino una emisora del Spotyfi que había puesto unas horas antes a petición de un amiguete muy cansino por una canción de los Clash. Pronto llegaron los recuerdos de juventud y todo lo demás. Una conversación agradable. A su pasión por los Radiohead saqué a colación a mi hermano Marcos, el follador, y vi como a la chica se le encendía la mirada. Él no hacía más que hablar de bandas de los noventa, de los festivales, de la que se supone también tuvo que ser mi década, pero yo, aún conociéndolas a todas no había oído a ninguna. Sí, claro, conocía sus éxitos, ¡quien no!, pero mis bandas son otras más viejas. Y aquellos años, los años de mi juventud, los pasé de otra manera.

Jamás en la vida pensé, cuando era un adolescente que leía a Dostoyevski en la cocina del viejo bar mientras esperaba la voz de mi padre por una ración de calamares, jamás en la vida pensé, repito, que mi futuro estaría en un bar. No sé lo qué quería, no lo recuerdo, tampoco creo que entonces lo supiera, ya tempranamente fuera de los estudios y todo eso, pero seguro, seguro, no era esto.

Pero ahora, a mis casi cincuenta años, sin un duro en el banco y solo desde hace muchos años, algo que siempre me busqué, miro atrás, miro adelante, miro los coches que pasan por mi camino y los doy por buenos y sigo calle arriba. 


Estoy escribiendo mi vida. ¿No sería eso lo que deseabas cuando leías a Dostoyevski en la cocina del viejo bar?


¿Y qué mejor sitio que un puto bar en el que tu mejor limosnero es uno que pide limosna?


----------



## dedalo00 (21 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Katjuša en 40 lenguas:



Definitivamente, con ella ayudaría a repoblar Rusia... El problema, es que mi pareja no cree que le guste mi idea


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Europa y Rusia han tenido la relación comercial que ha querido siempre Rusia, si no ha ido a más, únicamente ha sido por la parte rusa
> Sigo sin ver las ventajas en ese supuesto, a Rusia le interesaría una relación comercial fuerte con Europa, China es un mercado muy cerrado en lo interior (Y la persona china media mira más a occidente que a convertirse en un "forajido de Siberia", te lo garantizo
> Lo basais todo en las materias primas cuando es circunstancial y no lo es todo en las relaciones comerciales
> Pero es que, insisto, *si lo que hace Rusia es alejarse del mercado europeo por una cuestión ideológica*....es que razón con su política no tiene



¡¡A ver!!: que no es Rusia la que se aleja, que es Europa la que se aleja poniendo sanciones sin sentido (ordenadas por USA) a Rusia.

No tienes más que ver la liquidación por Alemania del NordStream II.


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

__





“Carbón” la francotiradora ucraniana comparada con la leyenda de la Segunda Guerra Mundial “Lady Muerte”: La nueva heroína del conflicto Rusia-Ucrania es letal con sus disparos | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


La tiradora leyenda nació en Ucrania en 1916, y pelió con el Ejército Rojo. En su haber está la cifra de 309 personas alcanzadas en sus misiones




www.eluniverso.com





Los ucranianos tienen una francotiradora con un culo tan prieto que abre botellines.




Porque lo que viene a ser usar un periscopio de trinchera, pues no se lo han enseñado.

No va a durar mucho exponiendose así. Aunque con el rifle que lleva creo que poco va a hacer a más de 500 metros, es un subfusil AK-45 estandar, solo que lleva bochacha apagallamas. Supongo que le pones un visor paco e igual le das a un barril de cerveza a 300 metros, pero poco mas.




Respecto al rifle, aqui podemos ver que la culata no es una culata para markmanship, es una culata táctica.
Ideal tener una culata ajustable con holguras para tiro de precisión.




Y ese pelo negro largo tan sexy.... tan sexy que es ideal para que se te enganche con el mecanismo del AK.




Posturea que algo queda.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Un chiste de los gabachos: 
Macron tuvo un accidente que lo dejó en coma.
Despertó después de veinte años y salió a tomar un café. 
Le preguntó al camarero "¿Cómo terminó la guerra de Ucrania?".
Camarero: "Terminó bien". 
Macron se alegró y preguntó: "¿Cuánto cuesta el café?" 
Camarero: ¡3 rublos!


----------



## clapham5 (21 May 2022)

Se viene una hambruna catastrofica . En serio . 
Comprad galones de polipropileno grado 5 con tapa hermetica , hojas de laurel y bolsas absorbentes de oxigeno y guardad comida para VARIOS anos ...
Cuando se acaben las reservas de comida , ireis de cabeza al Periodo Especial y descubrireis que el fiat , las cryptos y los metales no se pueden comer y el hambre es mala . La harina de trigo esta a 2 $ la libra . Haced calculos ...
El problema es gordo , gordo porque ya hay gente que esta acaparando y 1 acaparador = 10 personas ( o 100 ) que se quedaran asi 
Hay Jesus ...y donde se mete todo ? cafe , trigo , arroz , avena , aceite de girasol ....
Porque el oro cabe en cualquier lado , las cryptos buah ...pero la comida ....Y las medicinas ? 
Habra que visitar los hilos de @AYN RANDiano3 y @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Gotthard (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> He estado en los dos sitios. En Hiroshima la tiraron encima de un peligrosísimo centro de convenciones, en la mitad de la ciudad. En Nagasaki también la tiraron por el centro. Los japoneses han interiorizado su papel de perdedores, y es un tema en el que jamás entran.



No todos....









Tatenokai - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Defensores dice, y luego a los okupas les llaman de todo cuando están en el zulo de un banco.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Definitivamente, con ella ayudaría a repoblar Rusia... El problema, es que mi pareja no cree que le guste mi idea



ohhhh dónde las venden?


----------



## Baubens2 (21 May 2022)

Que haya paz de una dichosa vez quienes más sufren son los niños y ancianos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (21 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los soldados ucranianos no nazis no tienen ninguna pena que redimir porque no han cometido ningún delito
> 
> Solo se les retiene para debilitar al ejército enemigo obviamente cuando acaba la guerra a casa



Por lo que hemos podido ir viendo en este foro los nazis ya se han encargado durante ocho años de que todos los soldados ucranianos que han pasado por el Dombas estén salpicados de salvajadas de un modo u otro.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> España, deficitaria en cereales, importa de Ucrania y Rusia buena parte del trigo y maíz que consume
> 
> 
> Tanto Rusia como Ucrania son el granero mundial de trigo y maíz. España importa de allí buena parte del trigo y maíz que necesita por lo que se...
> ...



Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

Un mapa de la intensidad de los vuelos de reconocimiento de la OTAN y Suecia en Europa del Este durante las últimas tres semanas, del 28 de abril al 18 de mayo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

Os dejo el mensaje final de este hilo no muy interesante que digamos.
Made in Virginia 




_Finalmente, *la lucha de Ucrania ha preservado por sí sola el orden posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial que permitió la prosperidad de Estados Unidos.* Es impactante ver a la junta abogar por otorgarle a Rusia una victoria basada en evaluaciones fundamentalmente defectuosas._


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)

El agente SBU fue liquidado en la región de Kherson. Según la información disponible, transmitió datos sobre la ubicación del personal militar ruso y también planeó ataques.



Un saboteador ucraniano fue liquidado en la región de Kherson Transmitió las coordenadas para lanzar misiles Tochka-U a través del territorio de la región de Kherson. Abrió fuego cuando estaba siendo controlado.


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Manden felicitaciones a la embajada, que hoy es el cumpleaños del tuvano.
> Alguna indulgencia ya se ganarán...



Pues dalo por hecho!!!
Aunque Dvornikov me parece operativamente mejor preparado para el escenario de guerra hibrida que se les presenta...la decision sobre que hacer en Azovstal era compleja...y han acertado plenamente.

El descredito del adicto es, como diria un anglocabron...PANTAGRUELICO...

Asi ven que muchos españoles somos dignos herederos del Cojo Cabron...Don Blas de Lezo!!!


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.




Así está la copla 









Desde julio de 2020, España ha importado 4,6 millones de toneladas de maíz


La Asociación de Comercio de Cereal y Oleaginosas de España ha elaborado un informe, sobre la base de los datos ofrecidos por la Comisión Europea, en el que se muestra como, entre julio de 2020 y febrero de 2021, la UE ha importado 13,2 millones de toneladas de cereal, de las que 4,6...




www.agronewscastillayleon.com


----------



## Homero+10 (21 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Que haya paz de una dichosa vez quienes más sufren son los niños y ancianos.



¿Los ucranianos tienen un regimiento de curas católicos violadores?


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza el estreno de starfall
> 
> *El primer líder del Occidente colectivo que ha sido barrido en las elecciones desde el inicio de la crisis de Ucrania* no ha sido Macron, ni siquiera Boris Johnson, *sino el primer ministro australiano Morrison, que ha perdido inesperadamente las elecciones parlamentarias.* Su partido liberal se encontrará en la oposición por primera vez en nueve años.
> 
> ...



Un Nazi confinador menos....


----------



## Homero+10 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Son verdadera escoria, lumpen puro y duro.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



El precio por entrar en Europa: Las Castillas y Extremadura eran una enorme extensión de cereal antes de entrar en Europa. El grano de CentroEuropa no habría podido competir en precio con el de estas zonas y había que elegir. Entonces surgió el tan criticado P.E.R. para toda esta gente que se quedó sin trabajo en esas zonas. Yo provengo de esas zonas y de pequeño veía hileras de enormes segadoras bajar desde el norte a la siega del cereal y me hacía amigo de los conductores y me montaban en ellas. Todo eso desapareció con la entrada en Europa.

España ganó en otras cosas, como por ejemplo la regulación de los viñedos y la PAC.


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Los ucranianos tienen un regimiento de curas católicos violadores?



A ti te violó un cura maricón de niño. Estás obsesionado con los pobres curas.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El precio por entrar en Europa: Las Castillas y Extremadura eran una enorme extensión de cereal antes de entrar en Europa. El grano de CentroEuropa no habría podido competir en precio con el de estas zonas y había que elegir. Entonces surgió el tan criticado P.E.R. para toda esta gente que se quedó sin trabajo en esas zonas. Yo provengo de esas zonas y de pequeño veía hileras de enormes segadoras bajar desde el norte a la siega del cereal y me hacía amigo de los conductores y me montaban en ellas. Todo eso desapareció con la entrada en Europa.
> 
> España ganó en otras cosas, como por ejemplo la regulación de los viñedos.



eso y la desindustrialización de España.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Ya desfilasteis en el 45.
> Si quieres repetir ya sabes que bando escoger.



Y Leópolis de propina.... Pero... Los amos mandan.


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

... Y seguimos para Bingo. Ahora Lituania



A pagar en rublos


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y Leópolis de propina.... Pero... Los amos mandan.



¿De donde coño se han sacado el nombrecito? es Lemberg de toda la vida, coño.


----------



## Zepequenhô (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y la consiguiente estampida migratoria hacía Europa, que no sería moco de pavo---



Que Dios nos pille confesados como el Magreb salte por los aires.


----------



## Jotagb (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



Será por el agua tal vez, para hacer un kilo de cereal veo que hacen 1700 litros, en esos países del norte suele hacer lloviznas muy a menudo y tienen agua de sobra.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Amnesia Interpollal llorando por los pobrecitos nazis satanistas.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> eso y la desindustrialización de España.



Hace no mucho gran parte de la provincia de Cuenca era una enorme extensión de girasoles.... Lo recuerdo perfectamente yendo a algún lugar de la costa levantina de vacaciones. 
Y ahora a comprar girasol a Ucrania.


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> ... Y seguimos para Bingo. Ahora Lituania
> 
> 
> 
> A pagar en rublos



Lituania no puede sobrevivir sin gas ruso

seria un colapso totalmdel,pais

es imposible


----------



## Trajanillo (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no puede soportar una guerra a largo plazo contra Ucrania a la que llega todo tipo de armamento de varios paises.
> 
> Tendría que movilizar a muchos más soldados, este avance poco a poco no le sirve de nada.
> 
> Creo que los ucranianos hacen bien en ir desgastandolos poco a poco en vez de lanzarse a una ofensiva que les costaría muchas bajas.



"Así habló Zaratrustra", perdón "Así hablo rejón" que no tiene ni puta idea pero es nuestro bufón.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Es un fake. Foto sacada en 2020 en el que aparecen 3 personas:
-La anterior Presidenta de Estonia, Kersti Kaljulaid
-El Ministro de Justicia de Estonia, Raivo Aeg. 
-El hombre del vestido es el escritor Mikk Pärnits. 
Con esa ropa acudió a la ceremonia de premiación a las personas que han contribuido a la prevención de la violencia. La ceremonia en sí tuvo lugar el 18 de agosto en Tallin, donde se tomó la foto.

www.stopfake.org/ru/fotofejk-semejnoe-foto-prezident-estonii-ee-muzh-i-syn-odetyj-v-plate/


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



La masonada otanista es luciferina y quiere una España pobre y dependiente del exterior, de ahú el dinamitar su industria, sector energético y la agricultura y ganadería que no sea de exportación (aceite, vino, jamoncito, hortalizas).

Lácteos y cereales a importarlos a precio de pelo de conejo para que se forren los marranos jázaros y los gabachos.

Y el aceite y el vino a venderlo a granel para que los mafiosos narigudos espaguetinis los revendan como suyo al triple de precio.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Lituania no puede sobrevivir sin gas ruso
> 
> seria un colapso totalmdel,pais
> 
> es imposible



Si hay que morir por Ucrania, ¡se muere!.


----------



## kraker (21 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Portugal dará a Ucrania 250 millones de euros de apoyo financiero.*
> El primer ministro de Portugal, *António Costa*, ha anunciado este sábado que *Portugal *dará a *Ucrania *250 millones de euros de apoyo financiero, de los cuales 100 millones se entregarán este año y 150 en los próximos tres años.
> 
> Costa, que se encuentra de visita oficial en Kiev, ha explicado a periodistas portugueses que el monto irá destinado a las "necesidades financieras del presupuesto ucraniano". Ha aclarado que ese dinero será canalizado a través de la cuenta nacional de Ucrania en el Fondo Monetario Internacional o través de "canales de la Unión Europea que se abran para financiación directa".



se llama prestar, no dar. Lo mismo que está haciendo EEUU


----------



## kelden (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El precio por entrar en Europa: Las Castillas y Extremadura eran una enorme extensión de cereal antes de entrar en Europa. El grano de CentroEuropa *no habría podido competir en precio con el de estas zonas y había que elegir.* Entonces surgió el tan criticado P.E.R. para toda esta gente que se quedó sin trabajo en esas zonas. Yo provengo de esas zonas y de pequeño veía hileras de enormes segadoras bajar desde el norte a la siega del cereal y me hacía amigo de los conductores y me montaban en ellas. Todo eso desapareció con la entrada en Europa.
> 
> España ganó en otras cosas, como por ejemplo la regulación de los viñedos y la PAC.



No digas cosas raras anda .... en España el rendimiento medio del cereal por hectárea es 4.000 Kg. En Francia 7.000.

Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - Spain | Data

Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - France | Data


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Definitivamente, con ella ayudaría a repoblar Rusia... El problema, es que mi pareja no cree que le guste mi idea



Cretinos de la Horda Cateto Cejijunta lefando la pantalla....


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

Rusia esta atacando aviones israelis sobre siria con sus pantsir y s300

se va a liar


----------



## Roedr (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia esta atacando aviones israelis sobre siria con sus pantsir y s300
> 
> se va a liar



Han tirado alguno?. 

No entiendo lo de Israel con Rusia, más allá de hacer lo mínimo para complacer a Rusia. Es un escenario en el que sólo puede perder.


----------



## dedalo00 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Top5 (21 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza el estreno de starfall
> 
> *El primer líder del Occidente colectivo que ha sido barrido en las elecciones desde el inicio de la crisis de Ucrania* no ha sido Macron, ni siquiera Boris Johnson, *sino el primer ministro australiano Morrison, que ha perdido inesperadamente las elecciones parlamentarias.* Su partido liberal se encontrará en la oposición por primera vez en nueve años.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digas cosas raras anda .... en España el rendimiento medio del cereal por hectárea es 4.000 Kg. En Francia 7.000.
> 
> Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - Spain | Data
> 
> Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - France | Data



Estamos hablando de principios de los 80, nuestro nivel de vida era mucho menor aunque el rendimiento en centroeuropa fuera mayor. Éramos (sobre todo en esas zonas) mucho mas pobres.


----------



## Zhukov (21 May 2022)

Hoy no hay informe no ha pasado nada, un día de pausa en las operaciones, siguiendo el patrón de consolidación tras la ruptura y los inevitables contraataques. También relevos y redespliegue.


El experto militar Boris Rozhin 22.00 horas del 21 de mayo de 2022,

1. Mariupol.
Los restos del grupo Mariupol se rindieron. La planta está siendo peinada. Esta es la última mención de Mariupol en los informes militares.

2. Nikolaev.
Sin cambios significativos. Las batallas de posición se están llevando a cabo en las direcciones de Mykolaiv y Nikopol.

3. Odessa.
Sin cambios significativos. Ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y medidas anti desmebarco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

4. Zaporozhye.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyai-Pole-Velikaya Novoselka, no hay cambios significativos, las batallas de posición están en curso.

5. Ugledar.
En la línea Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velikaya Novoselovka hay batallas de posición. No hay cambios significativos.

6. Maryinka.
Las batallas de posición continúan en el pueblo. No hay cambios significativos.

7. Avdiivka.
Intensos combates en el área de Novobakhmutovka, Novoselka-2 y Nueva York. El enemigo obstaculiza los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de apoderarse de Nueva York, y también retiene el control de la carretera Orlovka—Avdiivka.

8. Izyum.
Luchando en el área de Kurulka, Kamyshevakha, Dolgenky. La lucha continúa rodeando al grupo que sostiene a Krasny Liman.* El frente se acerca a Slavyansk.*

9. Lugansk
Combates en las afueras de Severodonetsk. La situación del grupo Ucrania en la ciudad está empeorando, uno de los puentes de suministro fue volado. Se está desarrollando una ofensiva desde Popasnaya en dirección a Vozdvizhenka, que amenaza la carretera Artemovsk—Svetlodarsk.
Se está llevando a cabo una ofensiva a lo largo de la carretera Soledar-Lisichansk al oeste de Gorsky y Zolotoye. Los combates tienen lugar en Viktorovka, Kamyshevakha y en las afueras de Vrubovka. Los combates continúan cerca de Pilipchatino.
El asalto a Toshkovka continúa.

10. Kharkov.
Combates de intensidad media al norte de la ciudad en el área del pueblo de Liptsy, así como Rubezhnoye.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 May 2022)

Que cabrón es el Karma


----------



## alfonbass (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡A ver!!: que no es Rusia la que se aleja, que es Europa la que se aleja poniendo sanciones sin sentido (ordenadas por USA) a Rusia.
> 
> No tienes más que ver la liquidación por Alemania del NordStream II.



Hasta donde yo sé, los tanques en Ucrania son rusos....si eso no es alejarse....


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿De donde coño se han sacado el nombrecito? es Lemberg de toda la vida, coño.



Yo si existe un topónimo en español, lo procuro utilizar. 
Desde luego jamás me leerás usar los topónimos en Pequeño Ruso que tanto gustan en el País y la Vanguardia. 
Diré y escribiré Kiev, Járkov, Odessa....


----------



## cebollin-o (21 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Rusia esta atacando aviones israelis sobre siria con sus pantsir y s300
> 
> se va a liar



Esto... supongo que es fina ironía.
Los pantsir y S300 son armas antiaéreas defensivas.
Quienes atacan Siria son los Israelíes.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Que Dios nos pille confesados como el Magreb salte por los aires.



Yo creo que Argelia, que es deficitaria, tendrá el suministro granantizado por Rusia. 
Marruecos no tanto.... No conozco si es muy dependiente o no. Tienen buena fruta y verdura, doy fe.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Dicen que cuando encontraron diamantes y oro en Sudáfrica Krüger se quedó como un fumador de rubio dando una calada a uno de sus cigarrillos por error. Si ven un inglés o francés cerca de los yacimientos hagan que parezca un accidente, y luego devuelvan el cadáver con una cabeza de caballo adjunta.



Cuando descubrieron los yacimientos de oro y diamantes, Krüger dijo que era un motivo para llorar mas que para alegrarse, porque tenía claro que los british se irían de cabeza a conquistar la república del Transvaal como así fué..., de hecho las dos guerras boers coinciden con el descubrimiento de diamantes primero y después de oro.

En Kimberley por lo visto empezaron a encontrar diamantes tirados por todas partes como si fueran cuarzos, luego fué el principal yacimiento pero creo que lo cerraron poco despues del 2000.


----------



## Malevich (21 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Cuando descubrieron los yacimientos de oro y diamantes, Krüger dijo que era un motivo para llorar mas que para alegrarse, porque tenía claro que los british se irían de cabeza a conquistar la república del Transvaal como así fué..., de hecho las dos guerras boers coinciden con el descubrimiento de diamantes primero y después de oro.
> 
> En Kimberley por lo visto empezaron a encontrar diamantes tirados por todas partes como si fueran cuarzos, luego fué el principal yacimiento pero creo que lo cerraron poco despues del 2000.



Recuerdo a iraquies decir que el petróleo había sido una maldición para su país.


----------



## kelden (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Estamos hablando de principios de los 80, nuestro nivel de vida era mucho menor aunque el rendimiento en centroeuropa fuera mayor. Éramos (sobre todo en esas zonas) mucho mas pobres.



Lo que te quiero decir es que la tierra en españa es mucho peor para el cultivo. Por ejemplo, en las landas (Francia) con una mulilla mecanica labras el campo. En Castilla necesitas un tractor de 400 CV.

La tierra aquí es de peor calidad, nunca podremos competir con Francia, por ejemplo. Ellos tienen mejor tierra para esos cultivos.


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

No me interesan los TONTUBERS, ni sus vídeos, pero de todos modos gracias @Jubilación a los 80


----------



## alnitak (21 May 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Esto... supongo que es fina ironía.
> Los pantsir son armas antiaéreas defensivas.
> Quienes atacan Siria son los Israelíes.



El tema es que es la primera vez que rusia ataca aviones isrealies que se adentran en espacio aereo sirio


----------



## Julc (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que cabrón es el Karma



Buf, teniendo el bosque al lado donde construir refugios, se meten en un coche y van a la carretera.


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un NUEVO ACTOR que reclutan, los demás ya están muy quemados.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que te quiero decir es que la tierra en españa es mucho peor para el cultivo. Por ejemplo, en las landas (Francia) con una mulilla mecanica labras el campo. En Castilla necesitas un tractor de 400 CV.
> 
> La tierra aquí es de peor calidad, nunca podremos competir con Francia, por ejemplo. Ellos tienen mejor tierra para esos cultivos.



Mi desconocimiento en cómo son las tierras de Francia hace que no pueda hacer otra cosa que darte la razón.


----------



## kelden (21 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Mi desconocimiento en cómo son las tierras de Francia hace que no pueda hacer otra cosa que darte la razón.



Pues éso ... que no hay ninguna conspiración para jodernos y que no produzcamos cereal. Simplemente, con la tierra que tenemos, producimos lo que podemos. El terreno da de si lo que da de si, no más.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues éso ... que no hay ninguna conspiración para jodernos y que no produzcamos cereal. Simplemente, con la tierra que tenemos, producimos lo que podemos. El terreno da de si lo que da de si, no más.



Nunca he pensado que Europa tuviera una conspiración en contra de nosotros, ni tampoco en el cereal, es más, creo que nos ha beneficiado mucho y que lo único que nos ha perjudicado han sido los gobiernos españoles que gestionaron el dinero de Europa.


----------



## Arraki (21 May 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que Argelia, que es deficitaria, tendrá el suministro granantizado por Rusia.
> Marruecos no tanto.... No conozco si es muy dependiente o no. Tienen buena fruta y verdura, doy fe.



Túnez es el que dependía mucho de Ucrania . Y Egipto de Rusia.

Marruecos es gran importador de trigo, 4-5 MTm por año. Demasiada población para un país con muchas áreas no cultivable, aunque tie e algunas zonas agrícolas de primera pero ahí se planta verdura y fruta de la que parte se exporta.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues éso ... que no hay ninguna conspiración para jodernos y que no produzcamos cereal. Simplemente, con la tierra que tenemos, producimos lo que podemos. El terreno da de si lo que da de si, no más.



En Segovia se planta bastante trigo.






Ahora es solo una parte de la provincia, no medio país.


----------



## risto mejido (21 May 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hace décadas nos copiaban los japoneses (los jovenunos no se acordarán) y tiempo después les copiamos a ellos, comenzando por los métodos de trabajo. Con China va a ser más descarado.
> 
> Tomad nota, burbujistas emprendedores.
> 
> ...





Alvin Red dijo:


> Hombre, creo que exagera.
> 
> Ucrania ha vendido solo una parte de su trigo.
> India que esperaba un aumento de la producción debido al tiempo que ha hecho ha reducido las expectativas y mientras prohibe la exportación.
> ...



este año en españa donde vivo han puesto trigo en todos los sitios, solo les ha faltado sembrar trigo en las rotondas


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (21 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> ... Y seguimos para Bingo. Ahora Lituania
> 
> 
> 
> A pagar en rublos



Interesante. Se supone que los Lituanos ya no necesitaban el gas ruso:








Weekly data: Lithuania becomes the first European country to ditch Russian gas


Lithuania’s Klaipėda LNG terminal has helped the country get off Russian gas and could make Lithuania a gas exporter.




www.energymonitor.ai


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 May 2022)

El Camarada Stalin se va desnazificar Ucrania.


----------



## kikepm (21 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no te cuentan de la hiperinflación es que:
> 
> 1. Tú eres más pobre, y tendrás menos dinero cada día, haciendo lo mismo que el día anterior.
> 2. Las empresas son más pobres, y tendrán menos dinero cada día...y también para tí. Por tanto probablemente te largarán del trabajo, porque no tendrán para pagarte.
> ...



Me asombra que sigue habiendo gente de izquierdas que cree en la idea suicida de la buena inflación, aquella según la cual una inflación reducida sirve para remover y obligar a los ahorradores a "no parar" de consumir, de forma que el dinero cambie de manos para supuestamente favorecer a la sociedad, mientras que los pobres y desheredados por alguna razón mágica no sufren por la pérdida del poder de compre de sus miserables ahorros y salarios.

Estas ideas surrealistas no confrontan bien con la inflación real, que es aquella que ocurre cuando la credibilidad del emisor monetario se hunde por el retrete.

Los principales perdedores de la inflación son los pobres y desheredados, aquellos que viven de la beneficencia o de las subvenciones, los empleados públicos, los asalariados, y las clases medias con ahorros bancarios.

Todos aquellos que producen bienes y servicios considerados de lujo cuando llegue el momento de tener que elegir para poder comer, como el arte o la educación, tendrán un problema muy serio si los bancos centrales no suben los tipos de interés a tasas de doble dígito.

La inflación actual es GLOBAL y contamina todos los sectores, todos los bienes y servicios.

Van a necesitarse grandes remedios que por el momento no están al alcance de los países "civilizados".


----------



## frangelico (21 May 2022)

Francia es muy rica en agua y es un país plano y bajo. Además tiene tierras de loess, que es la causa de la fertilidad de la tierra de Ucrania, Rumanía, parte importante de la Rusia europea, Alemania o Hungría.






Loess PropiedadesyEtimología


Loess ( Estados Unidos : / l ɛ s , l oʊ . Ə s , l ʌ s / , UK : / l ɜː s / ; de alemán pérdida [Loes] ) es un clástico , predominantemente limo -sized sedimento que se forma por la acumulación de polvo por el viento. [1] El diez por ciento de la superficie terrestre de la Tierra está cubierto por...




hmong.es




.








Por eso produce mucho de cualquier cosa


----------



## Galiciaverde (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Amnesia Interpollal llorando por los pobrecitos nazis satanistas.




Amistía Internacional, desde que tengo memoria ha apoyado la política exterior de USA. Aún recuerdo los anuncios que publicaban en prensa (entonces escrita) cuando la guerra del Golfo (Irak) hace algo más de 30 años, hacia 1990. Obviamente el malo era Sadam Hussein, ponían imágenes de hombres supuestamente torturados por el gobierno iraquí. Si eras buena persona por supuesto estabas en contra de la tortura y en consecuencia contra Sadam y estaba bien que el ejército de la OTAN invadiese los pozos petrolíferos.

Pasados tantos años me pregunto: ¿de dónde salía ese pastón para pagar esos anuncios a página completa en periódicos como El Mundo. Me llamó tanto la atención que aún conservo la imagen en la mente

Me imagino que siguen en la misma onda.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¿No era condicional o han metido un barbarismo en la RAE?


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Creo que anda el personal errado, en este debate sobre cereales /producción y tal y cual.
¿No recuerdan que dijo Kissinger, "controlar los alimentos, y controlar a la gente"?
¿Tampoco que el zombie Biden dijo hace dos años que habría escasez en un futuro cercano?
¿De la cantidad exagerada de incendios en plantas de procesamiento de alimentos en EEUU?
Osease: que eso está en el 'pack'... Están planeando estrangular las lineas de suministros,
logística. distribución, producción...para mayor gloria del famoso 'reset' ¿Será?


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los discos duros de la NSA tiene que tener terabytes de vergüenzas de los políticos uropedos, mas que suficiente para tenerlos cogidos por los huevos, solo eso explicaría la actitud suicida de estos tribunos.



Que va hombreeeee...hacen cosas chulisimas...

Ademas: ES LA YOLI O LA GUERRA...tu dirasss...


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Para que quieres ejecuciones con lo bien que se lo van a pasar en el Delfín Negro para el resto de sus vidas? Las ejecuciones lo único que dan es una muerte rápida y mucho desprestigio que se puede usar como propaganda. En el delfín no hay propaganda porque simplemente no entra el sol y nada sale.




Por cierto... nada que ver, *pero se sabe algo del tal Navalni..(el delfín empinado de los gUSAnos)...??* y cuales son las perspectivas... de navalni... que cambiaron me imagino a raíz del conflicto...


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digas cosas raras anda .... en España el rendimiento medio del cereal por hectárea es 4.000 Kg. En Francia 7.000.
> 
> Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - Spain | Data
> 
> Rendimiento de los cereales (kg por hectárea) - France | Data



¿Y el precio?


----------



## DCD (21 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los discos duros de la NSA tiene que tener terabytes de vergüenzas de los políticos uropedos, mas que suficiente para tenerlos cogidos por los huevos, solo eso explicaría la actitud suicida de estos tribunos.



Es más. Probablemente nadie del que no tengan esa información llegará nunca a presidente

Del Zelensky deben tener un buen dossier


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Cuando descubrieron los yacimientos de oro y diamantes, Krüger dijo que era un motivo para llorar mas que para alegrarse, porque tenía claro que los british se irían de cabeza a conquistar la república del Transvaal como así fué..., de hecho las dos guerras boers coinciden con el descubrimiento de diamantes primero y después de oro.
> 
> En Kimberley por lo visto empezaron a encontrar diamantes tirados por todas partes como si fueran cuarzos, luego fué el principal yacimiento pero creo que lo cerraron poco despues del 2000.



Como fabricante de tabaco un auténtico sádico, como estadista un ejemplo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 May 2022)

hay por ahí un video de uno de azovstal muy fuerte y que no voy a compartir fumándose el último cigarro y luego volándose la cabeza con un fusil de asalto. Una pena la verdad. Nadie merece un final así.

Entiendo que será uno de los que decidió "no rendirse" pero acaso no es esa otra forma de rendición? Si te entregas la vida la conservas (salvo casos muy puntuales que puedan ejecutar en las provincias del Donbass donde sí tienen pena capital, y está por ver) y quizás incluso en un tiempo puedas luchar de nuevo.

Los soldados regulares tienen altas posibilidades de ser intercambiados y regresar a casa. Y los banderistas si no están muy fichados y con causas penales pendientes lo mismo, aunque estos quizás tarden más años. Pero el del video era un chaval, con toda la vida por delante.


----------



## mazuste (21 May 2022)

Como dice el mediático economista, Michael Hudson, que se está diseñando deliberadamente
una hambruna mundial este año con la intención de subyugar aún más a las naciones deudoras
bajo la bota financiera imperial y también afirma que la misión del Banco Mundial es específica
en impedir que los países cultiven sus propios alimentos...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-parasitism/&usg=AOvVaw2fj6VGPhyIiOHkIw9AENvB


----------



## EUROPIA (21 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿No era condicional o han metido un barbarismo en la RAE?



Aunque sea hilar fino, le falta la condición, una terminación potencial o condicional, ambos términos son correctos, ha de ir seguida de una condición p.e:

Zelensky *habría* podido poner paz *si* no fuera siempre encocado.


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Creo que anda el personal errado, en este debate sobre cereales /producción y tal y cual.
> ¿No recuerdan que dijo Kissinger, "controlar los alimentos, y controlar a la gente"?
> ¿Tampoco que el zombie Biden dijo hace dos años que habría escasez en un futuro cercano?
> ¿De la cantidad exagerada de incendios en plantas de procesamiento de alimentos en EEUU?
> ...



La economía moderna es la gestión de la escasez, y si no hay, pues se inventa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 May 2022)

el hiper tatuado de gallumbos verdes que ya todos hemos visto parece que los tatuajes le van a pasar más factura de la esperada.

asesino de prisioneros rusos


----------



## Honkler (21 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> hay por ahí un video de uno de azovstal muy fuerte y que no voy a compartir fumándose el último cigarro y luego volándose la cabeza con un fusil de asalto. Una pena la verdad. Nadie merece un final así.
> 
> Entiendo que será uno de los que decidió "no rendirse" pero acaso no es esa otra forma de rendición? Si te entregas la vida la conservas (salvo casos muy puntuales que puedan ejecutar en las provincias del Donbass donde sí tienen pena capital, y está por ver) y quizás incluso en un tiempo puedas luchar de nuevo.
> 
> Los soldados regulares tienen altas posibilidades de ser intercambiados y regresar a casa. Y los banderistas si no están muy fichados y con causas penales pendientes lo mismo, aunque estos quizás tarden más años. Pero el del video era un chaval, con toda la vida por delante.



A saber que tenía en la conciencia y saber lo que le esperaba.


----------



## crocodile (21 May 2022)

Continúa la presión sobre Alemania con respecto al suministro de equipo pesado para armar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En el contexto de las declaraciones de la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christina Lambrecht, de que el gobierno alemán no puede suministrar el Marder BMP a Ucrania debido al hecho de que la propia Bundeswehr necesitará los 343 vehículos, el periódico Bild encontró accidentalmente un nuevo documento secreto que refuta este .

Según el periódico, un informe interno de la Bundeswehr que recibieron contiene información de que el ejército alemán tiene 62 Marders que ya no están en uso. El periódico cita un documento de mediados de mayo: "De estos, 32 automóviles pueden repararse si es necesario y luego reutilizarse". Por lo tanto, otros 30 vehículos de combate de infantería son "solo aptos para repuestos".

Según el documento, las reparaciones por parte de la Bundeswehr pueden llevar mucho tiempo, de nueve a doce meses. El periódico "Bild" saca una conclusión independiente de que este proceso puede completarse más rápido si la industria militar alemana está involucrada en él.

Además de la "oportunidad" de la aparición de este documento secreto a disposición de los medios, no sorprende en absoluto que el canal de filtración de información, que resultó ser el odioso propagandista Julian Röpke, que se opuso sistemáticamente a la anterior El gobierno alemán encabezado por Angela Merkel, las autoridades rusas y sirias, y también simpatizó francamente con el, en este contexto, los grupos yihadistas en Siria y el recientemente derrotado regimiento Azov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (21 May 2022)

soldados rusos con gatitos volumen desconocido


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Como fabricante de tabaco un auténtico sádico, como estadista un ejemplo.



A mí nunca me han tirado gases lacrimógenos, pero sí le he dado una calada a un Krüger


----------



## crocodile (21 May 2022)

Polonia le dio a Ucrania casi 250 tanques reparables T-72M / M1 y quiere compensarlos con Leopard 2, pero los alemanes no pueden dar tal cantidad de tanques reparables "agotados", y no pueden capitalizarlos políticamente (especialmente hacer nuevos). ) - ellos mismos tienen tantos No hay Leos recién capitalizados, y mucho menos nuevos.

Polonia, por supuesto, está molesta: su número de tanques es en realidad un fetiche nacional, es imperativo que haya más que los alemanes y más que los rusos en Kaliningrado, y ahora el solitario no cuadra. Pero los alemanes, teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que su asistencia a Ucrania ya está causando una gran sensación política, es casi poco realista criar ahora también para apoyar a los polacos (y el costo total de Leopard Polonia será estrangulado para pagar).

¿Lo que queda? Queda esperanza para los Estados Unidos, y es posible que veamos el reemplazo del T-72M1 polaco con Abrams en el ejército. Es poco probable que se proporcionen las actualizaciones más recientes de M1A2, pero el M1A1 actualizado sí puede. Aunque, si lo gasta a crédito y cuelga el préstamo en Varsovia en el porcentaje adecuado, entonces pueden hacer cualquier cosa.

En general, si alguien tiene algo que ganar con el lío que se está produciendo en Europa bajo el nombre de "ayuda a Ucrania y sus consecuencias", es la industria de defensa y los financieros estadounidenses: los primeros ahora recibirán muchos pedidos, y los segundos cortar una comisión sólida de estos pedidos.


----------



## ussser (21 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> hay por ahí un video de uno de azovstal muy fuerte y que no voy a compartir fumándose el último cigarro y luego volándose la cabeza con un fusil de asalto. Una pena la verdad. Nadie merece un final así.
> 
> Entiendo que será uno de los que decidió "no rendirse" pero acaso no es esa otra forma de rendición? Si te entregas la vida la conservas (salvo casos muy puntuales que puedan ejecutar en las provincias del Donbass donde sí tienen pena capital, y está por ver) y quizás incluso en un tiempo puedas luchar de nuevo.
> 
> Los soldados regulares tienen altas posibilidades de ser intercambiados y regresar a casa. Y los banderistas si no están muy fichados y con causas penales pendientes lo mismo, aunque estos quizás tarden más años. Pero el del video era un chaval, con toda la vida por delante.



Les han metido el fanatismo tan adentro que a este pobre hombre lo han llevado a una situación imposible.

Espero que los ideólogos de toda esta mierda acaben sus días probando el odio que han sembrado.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aunque sea hilar fino, le falta la condición, una terminación potencial o condicional, ambos términos son correctos, ha de ir seguida de una condición p.e:
> 
> Zelensky *habría* podido poner paz *si* no fuera siempre encocado.



No, no, no, te equivocas.

Si no fuera siempre encocado no sería Zelensky...sería otro personaje.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí nunca me han tirado gases lacrimógenos, pero sí le he dado una calada a un Krüger



Eso es gloria comparado con "El mecánico azul" creo que también fabricado en su tiempo en Canarias.







Añado a la lista de peores que el Kruger "El Progreso".


----------



## Mabuse (21 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí nunca me han tirado gases lacrimógenos, pero sí le he dado una calada a un Krüger



Yo a las manifestaciones voy con un paquete de Krüger, cuanso la pasma apunta para lanzar los botes levanto el paquete mirando amenazantemente y rápidamente bajan las armas.


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Se viene una hambruna catastrofica . En serio .
> Comprad galones de polipropileno grado 5 con tapa hermetica , hojas de laurel y bolsas absorbentes de oxigeno y guardad comida para VARIOS anos ...
> Cuando se acaben las reservas de comida , ireis de cabeza al Periodo Especial y descubrireis que el fiat , las cryptos y los metales no se pueden comer y el hambre es mala . La harina de trigo esta a 2 $ la libra . Haced calculos ...
> El problema es gordo , gordo porque ya hay gente que esta acaparando y 1 acaparador = 10 personas ( o 100 ) que se quedaran asi
> ...



Tengo suficiente plomo para salir de caza...

...y si...soy capaz de matar.


----------



## raptors (21 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Será por el agua tal vez, para hacer un kilo de cereal veo que hacen 1700 litros, en esos países del norte suele hacer lloviznas muy a menudo y tienen agua de sobra.




Aparte de que españa no produce fertilizantes de calidad....


----------



## NPI (21 May 2022)

pachi eol es un nido OTANERO, te aconsejo prudencia y mano izquierda.


----------



## Bartleby (21 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (21 May 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (21 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Francia es muy rica en agua y es un país plano y bajo. Además tiene tierras de loess, que es la causa de la fertilidad de la tierra de Ucrania, Rumanía, parte importante de la Rusia europea, Alemania o Hungría.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo una puntualizacion off-topic. Loess no es tierra estrictamente dicho. Tierra es lo que está encima del loess.


----------



## dabuti (21 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Será por el agua tal vez, para hacer un kilo de cereal veo que hacen 1700 litros, en esos países del norte suele hacer lloviznas muy a menudo y tienen agua de sobra.



Ucrania tiene suelo superfértil, llanuras y ríos muy caudalosos de los que obtener agua.
El Kiev caen 618 litros al año, poco más que Madrid.

Son zonas muy continentales y las lluvias no llegan al estar lejos del mar.


----------



## Martok (21 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te pongo un resumen de la batalla de Mariupol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo estoy convencida que Odessa se la volvera a rusia, no se puede permitir misiles alli amezando a la flota del mal negro.


----------



## Peineto (22 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Aparte de que españa no produce fertilizantes de calidad....



Ni de esa cantidad de agua.


----------



## chemarin (22 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aquí el potencial desastre en África si alguien intenta evitar que les llegue el trigo ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065985



El desastre se puede producir en los países con mucha línea azul, si el trigo ucraniano no llega a esos países, deberá ser el ruso. Este año parece que Rusia tendrá una buena cosecha, así que no creo que vaya a haber hambre, salvo que haya especulación y almacenamiento y se corte el flujo habitual.


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿No era condicional o han metido un barbarismo en la RAE?



Se llama de las dos maneras. Potencial ha caído en desuso al menos en España.


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Isabel lo dijo en Medina.


----------



## Mr. VULT (22 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Acudió España a arbitraje al cambiar la legislación sobre primas a la energía solar? No. Se llevo a arbitraje? Si. Estaban los laudos hostiando a España a 2 manos? Si. En base a que? Tratados bilaterales de inversion. Y de ahi todo el pollo de las famosas 4 sentencias del TJUE sobre el arbitraje en los famosos tratados. La Comision decidio que no se arbitraba y que cualquier laudo condenatorio pagado seria ayuda estatal ilegal y punto. Con el chocho de la Leyen no se juega... *Practicas mafiosas hay por todas partes pero solo parecemos ver las rusas.*
> 
> Como bien dices, aquí el quid de la cuestión es entender si Gazprom se va a ver comprometido tangiblemente por el resultado de un arbitraje. Si no, se lo van a pasar por el forro de los cojones y no hay nadie que les pueda obligar. Ese es el problema de los contratos internacionales. Si no ves futuro a la relacion comercial, te da igual.
> 
> ...



Es que las practicas mafiosas rusas las posibilitan los mafiosos de Bruselas. La UE es la que impone sanciones a Google por anti-trust pero en cambio pacta una indemnizacion SIN SANCIONES con Gazprom, cuando estaba mas clara no solo la posicion dominante sino tb las practicas mafiosas dictadas por el gobierno de Putin. Ejemplo caso Polskie Gornictwo. Igual que el gobierno holandes presiona para aflojar en las indemnizaciones a los stockholders en el caso Yukos. 
Llevan tantos años mirando hacia otro lado incluyendo las invasiones de Georgia, Ucrania y Moldavia y todas las practicas de terrorismo mercantil y politico de Putin sobre los paises del este, que le han dado la seguridad total al sátrapa enanito de que esta nueva "operacion especial" tb se iba a saldar con un azotito en el culito por malo y pelillos a la mar. Solo que Ucrania es absolutamente estrategica para la UE, UK y todos los de la agenda 2030 de molinillos y placas solares. 

No es incompatible criticar los esquemas de corrupcion y abuso del gobierno de beijing y de moscu sobre los mercados y ciudadanos europeos y al mismo tiempo recordar que esas practicas mafiosas las posibilita la europa de paguiteros de Merkel, Sanchez y Von der Leyen. Pero que nuestros parasitos sean hipocritas y comisionistas de china y rusia no cambia el hecho de que china y rusia sean dos paises de mierda hostiles a occidente. Y eso es lo que hay que criticar en esta guerra de Putin bien pactada por los que mandan.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El desastre se puede producir en los países con mucha línea azul, si el trigo ucraniano no llega a esos países, deberá ser el ruso. Este año parece que Rusia tendrá una buena cosecha, así que no creo que vaya a haber hambre, salvo que haya especulación y almacenamiento y se corte el flujo habitual.



Rusia buena cosecha, Ucrania mala. Subida de precios ? 
Otro win para Rusia ?


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

alimentando gatitos


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Les han metido el fanatismo tan adentro que a este pobre hombre lo han llevado a una situación imposible.
> 
> Espero que los ideólogos de toda esta mierda acaben sus días probando el odio que han sembrado.



Los ideólogos se irán de rositas, como siempre ha sido en la historia. Salvo que los propios les corten la cabeza, que tampoco es imposible.


----------



## la mano negra (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Toda una declaración de intenciones : tatuajes envileciendo la imagen de Cristo y de la Virgen María , soles negros nazis , lobos sanguinarios y la cabeza de un macho cabrío , imagen aceptada comunmente como el símbolo de Satanás , enorme en la espalda. Los tatuajes de ese individuo producen bastante grima. Seguro que tiene muchas cuentecillas pendientes por ahí desperdigadas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



El clima de la mayor parte España, con su sequía estival prolongada, no es demasiado productivo. De hecho, Ucrania es igual más o menos de productivo por hectárea, en cereal digo. Es mucho más productiva Europa central. En Ucrania lo que pasa es que tienen muchas hectáreas. El clima en cultivos de secano es más importante que el suelo, especialmente hoy día en que se usan abonos a mansalva. Las tierras negras son muy productivas, por ejemplo las ucranianas y las andaluzas, pero siempre y cuando tengan lluvia suficiente. Por eso en los climas de estepa del sur de Ucrania se produce menos que algo más al norte, tanto en Ucrania como en Rusia, con más lluvia, en tierras que fueron ganadas ya al bosque, no a la estepa.


----------



## la mano negra (22 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Rusia buena cosecha, Ucrania mala. Subida de precios ?
> Otro win para Rusia ?



Ucrania no ha sembrado trigo en sus campos como Rusia . Ucrania ha sembrado minas . Que ahora recoja el fruto de su siembra.


----------



## la mano negra (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Ja, ja, jaaaa...... Este meme es genial.


----------



## Sinjar (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Ojala con un S-500. Los S-300 ni los han rozado.


----------



## Sinjar (22 May 2022)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Toda una declaración de intenciones : tatuajes envileciendo la imagen de Cristo y de la Virgen María , soles negros nazis , lobos sanguinarios y la cabeza de un macho cabrío , imagen aceptada comunmente como el símbolo de Satanás , enorme en la espalda. Los tatuajes de ese individuo producen bastante grima. Seguro que tiene muchas cuentecillas pendientes por ahí desperdigadas.



No recuerdo quién, pero alguien decía que no son nazis, son satanistas.


----------



## la mano negra (22 May 2022)

Al de los gallumbos verdes lo han pillado con el carrillo de los helados . Es el mismo símbolo en el pulgar izquierdo en una y otra fotografía. Ya me parecía a mí que esa criaturita no era trigo limpio. El que se haya dado cuenta de la coincidencia de ambas fotografías es un hacha . No se le escapa ni un solo detalle .


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Toda una declaración de intenciones : tatuajes envileciendo la imagen de Cristo y de la Virgen María , soles negros nazis , lobos sanguinarios y la cabeza de un macho cabrío , imagen aceptada comunmente como el símbolo de Satanás , enorme en la espalda. Los tatuajes de ese individuo producen bastante grima. Seguro que tiene muchas cuentecillas pendientes por ahí desperdigadas.



Esa gente ha nacido para ser carne de horca. Deben tenerlo ya asumido desde el día que vinieron al mundo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



Somos el granero de Europa, pero en frutas y verduras, sobre todo. En cualquier caso , en tiempos de apuros, dejaremos de fabricar galletas , magdalenas , pasteles y bollitos y nos centraremos en la producción de pan. 

Eso sí , integral. Lo que en la postguerra llamaban pan negro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



Somos el granero de Europa, pero en frutas y verduras, sobre todo. En cualquier caso , en tiempos de apuros, dejaremos de fabricar galletas , magdalenas , pasteles y bollitos y nos centraremos en la producción de pan. 

Eso sí , integral. Lo que en la postguerra llamaban pan negro.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

El problema no va ser el pan, a la postre el mayor problema será la carne por y los huevos que también comen grano, pienso yo que no soy de campo.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pero si les intervinieron raciones de combate americanas ,


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Leyendo el hilo de Chusky, es un flipe, la visión que tienen es del frente ruso a punto de colapsar, justo ahora que los rusos han terminado con la resistencia en la acería, que se han rendido varios miles, y que son los rusos los que avanzan.

Pero lo más curioso es que no se leen muchos partes de guerra, sean de un bando u otro, sino sólo opiniones de foreros, algunas son interesantes de leer, pero la mayoría son simple autobombo y darse la razón unos a otros en bucle.


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Yo cada varios días paso a leer por puro entretenimiento y, por que no, para ver otra versión de los hechos, y no veo mucho más que fanatismo y odio anti ruso.

La peña está mal de la cabeza.


----------



## NEKRO (22 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Aquí el potencial desastre en África si alguien intenta evitar que les llegue el trigo ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065985



En Somalia ya estan los yankees, próxima revolución de colores en Túnez.


----------



## amcxxl (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> para ver otra versión de los hechos,



los hechos son hechos, no hay varias versiones
las cosas suceden o no suceden

otra cosa es que a la gente le guste engañarse a si mismo


----------



## imaginARIO (22 May 2022)




----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Yo a los de la casquería de aquí y de allí los ignoré por la vía rápida. No entro en los hilos para ver escenas morbosas o de muerte del "enemigo".

Este hilo con una limpia adecuada es mucho más legible y, bajo mi punto de vista, mucho más informador y objetivo, que no quita que hay un sesgo prorruso, pero siempre desde un punto de vista argumentado, lo que es de agradecer.

En el hilo de Chusky el odio rezuma en el ambiente, insultan y jalean cada muerte rusa, se deleitan en ello.

Y eso es algo que no entiendo fácilmente. Uno puede tener sus afinidades, y gustos, pero hay hechos objetivos que no deberían enturbiar el razonamiento. No somos hooligans de un equipo de futbol, o no deberíamos. Por ejemplo, flipan con la ayuda occidental de la información satelital que USA y otros darán a los ucranianos, pero no parecen imaginar que ese mismo tipo de información la obtendrán los rusos directamente, y la usarán en la misma medida al menos.


Pareciera que por el hecho de considerar que pertenecemos a la civilización occidental, uno debería apoyar siempre a su bando. Pero es claro que "nuestro" bando está haciendo cosas muy feas, empezando por la mentira sistemática en los medios y la censura, que sigue a dos años de mentiras y censura COVID, cosa que debería poner sobre aviso a cualquiera que quisiera encontrar la verdad.

Gente de derechas y nazis españoles que apoyan destruir a Rusia como parte de una política de izquierdas, o alentada por gran parte de la izquierda occidental, es todo un sinsentido.


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> los hechos son hechos, no hay varias versiones
> las cosas suceden o no suceden
> 
> otra cosa es que a la gente le guste engañarse a si mismo



Si, por eso digo "otra versión" de los hechos.

Como desconozco los hechos, no estoy allí, debo basarme en fuentes, lo más cercanas posibles, y detectar cualquier incongruencia en el mensaje, para determinar la CREDIBILIDAD.

La credibilidad lo es todo en este mundo plagado de mentiras y desinformación.


----------



## amcxxl (22 May 2022)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 May 2022)

Goele a embolsamiento.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El desastre se puede producir en los países con mucha línea azul, si el trigo ucraniano no llega a esos países, deberá ser el ruso. Este año parece que Rusia tendrá una buena cosecha, así que no creo que vaya a haber hambre, salvo que haya especulación y almacenamiento y se corte el flujo habitual.



Países superpoblados con una dependencia del 100% de alimentos de naciones extranjeras, en algunos casos no "muy seguras" según su historia y lo que vemos hoy día. ¡Qué podría salir mal!. ¿Acaso en esos países no hay ni medio cerebro gobernando?


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no te cuentan de la hiperinflación es que:
> 
> 1. Tú eres más pobre, y tendrás menos dinero cada día, haciendo lo mismo que el día anterior.
> 2. Las empresas son más pobres, y tendrán menos dinero cada día...y también para tí. Por tanto probablemente te largarán del trabajo, porque no tendrán para pagarte.
> ...



Y si sumas a eso que se aviven las llamas de los movimientos terroristas (independentistas varios, religiosos otros, etc.), y comiencen a volar coches bombas en cada calle, secuestros y asesinatos de autoridades, con el consecuente aumento de la violencia policial y militar y el surgimiento de movimientos contrarios.... Una cosa es que te lo cuenten otra es vivirlo y te juro que no desearas vivir ahí.


----------



## Sinjar (22 May 2022)

Llevan mintiendo desde el Euromaidan de 2014


----------



## zapatitos (22 May 2022)

Viendo como están vendiendo lo de Azovstag como una evacuación después de haber cumplido su misión en Mariupol pues ya te puedes esperar cualquier cosa de estos panolis.

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (22 May 2022)

Vamos que entre pitos y fláutas había una brigada al completo. Boa noite Coco.


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Es un fake. Foto sacada en 2020 en el que aparecen 3 personas:
> -La anterior Presidenta de Estonia, Kersti Kaljulaid
> -El Ministro de Justicia de Estonia, Raivo Aeg.
> -El hombre del vestido es el escritor Mikk Pärnits.
> ...




*Que bueno que es una ceremonia* para prevenir la violencia.... porque al ver al escritor Mikk Pärnits vestido así... dan ganas de soltarle unos guantazos...


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Amnesia Interpollal llorando por los pobrecitos nazis satanistas.




Son prisioneros de guerra y se van a tener que acostumbrar al frio ,cosas que pasan


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (22 May 2022)

Prensa rusa: Giro en el guión, Erdogan apoyará la membresía de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN | Burbuja.info


----------



## Magick (22 May 2022)




----------



## ussser (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los ideólogos se irán de rositas, como siempre ha sido en la historia. Salvo que los propios les corten la cabeza, que tampoco es imposible.



Eso lo tengo asumido, me refería a algo en plan karma .


----------



## Magick (22 May 2022)

Y esta vez si, será en octubre…


_@zerohedge
El principal asistente de Putin predice la "hambruna global" para finales de este año

_


----------



## Magick (22 May 2022)

@ChuckPfarrer
CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).


----------



## willbeend (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> el hiper tatuado de gallumbos verdes que ya todos hemos visto parece que los tatuajes le van a pasar más factura de la esperada.
> 
> asesino de prisioneros rusos



Buahhhh.... aqui si que cabria decir un "Allahu akbar"

No se va a hacer publico lo que le va a pasar a este cobarde hijo de la gran puta. Pero ahora sabemos que se va a llevar su merecido, antes, mientras y despues de delatar a sus compañeros de torturas.


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




*Si se confirma esta nota...* creo que es un parteaguas en el conflicto sirio... creo que rusia cada vez tiene menos tolerancia hacia ISISrael... aun que buena parte de la población israelí es de origen ruso... No espero el dia que les caigan unas buenas bombas a ciudades israelíes...


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y esa gente esta siendo recibida en España como refugiados.
Me parto de la risa la que se va a armar en unos años.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @ChuckPfarrer
> CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).



Nuevos envíos para las repúblicas del Donbass


----------



## Magick (22 May 2022)

_“Mira estos precios detrás de mí. ¡No es una broma! Estos son los precios reales de la gasolina. ¡Más de $7 el galón! Nos estafaron con esta gasolina sucia de Biden. Miren amigos, esto no es broma, ¡estos son nuestros precios reales de gasolina! Biden inflación. ¿Adónde va todo este dinero? ¡En Ucrania! ¡Pagado por el silencio, por Hunter! ¡7 dólares el galón! ¡Sí, es como la matrícula universitaria! Ya no puedo permitirme pagar esos malditos precios de Biden. Biden nos engañó severamente. ¡Mira estos precios! ¡En serio! ¿A dónde va este dinero? ¡En Ucrania! ¿Dónde está nuestro gas Trump? ¡Costaba un dólar el galón! Vivíamos libremente con gasolina Trump barata, abundante y buena. Ahora mira estos precios, inflación: Biden necesita dinero sucio de gasolina para dárselo a la puta Ucrania para callar a Hunter: los estadounidenses de la America profunda están perdiendo la paciencia poco a poco ".

vídeo:

t.me/LombardiaRussiaGeN/10693_


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ucrania tiene suelo superfértil, llanuras y ríos muy caudalosos de los que obtener agua.
> El Kiev caen 618 litros al año, poco más que Madrid.
> 
> Son zonas muy continentales y las lluvias no llegan al estar lejos del mar.




*Ahora la pregunta es.*. de ese suelo superfértil cuanta ya no controla ukrania...??


----------



## willbeend (22 May 2022)

Esos cobardes se alistaron al "Batallon Azov" para ser los putos amos de la region y que nadie les tosiera, no para morir en el intento.


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es que las practicas mafiosas rusas las posibilitan los mafiosos de Bruselas. La UE es la que impone sanciones a Google por anti-trust pero en cambio pacta una indemnizacion SIN SANCIONES con Gazprom, cuando estaba mas clara no solo la posicion dominante sino tb las practicas mafiosas dictadas por el gobierno de Putin. Ejemplo caso Polskie Gornictwo. Igual que el gobierno holandes presiona para aflojar en las indemnizaciones a los stockholders en el caso Yukos.
> Llevan tantos años mirando hacia otro lado incluyendo las invasiones de Georgia, Ucrania y Moldavia y todas las practicas de terrorismo mercantil y politico de Putin sobre los paises del este, que le han dado la seguridad total al sátrapa enanito de que esta nueva "operacion especial" tb se iba a saldar con un azotito en el culito por malo y pelillos a la mar. Solo que Ucrania es absolutamente estrategica para la UE, UK y todos los de la agenda 2030 de molinillos y placas solares.
> 
> No es incompatible criticar los esquemas de corrupcion y abuso del gobierno de beijing y de moscu sobre los mercados y ciudadanos europeos y al mismo tiempo recordar que esas practicas mafiosas las posibilita la europa de paguiteros de Merkel, Sanchez y Von der Leyen. Pero que nuestros parasitos sean hipocritas y comisionistas de china y rusia no cambia el hecho de que china y rusia sean dos paises de mierda hostiles a occidente. Y eso es lo que hay que criticar en esta guerra de Putin bien pactada por los que mandan.




*Jaja Ladren perros...!*! Como les duele que rusia avance...


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @ChuckPfarrer
> CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).




*NO espero el dia que con estas acciones* de los gUSAnos.... rusia les corresponda la cortesía y arme bien y bonito a siria para que los echen de la base de al-tanaf.... que los gUSAnos tienen en siria...


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

*Debemos salvar millones de vidas. No es el momento de usar el hambre como arma de guerra. 
Venezuela exige la eliminación inmediata de las medidas coercitivas ilegales de EEUU como parte 
esencial del plan global de seguridad alimentaria que necesita el mundo
*


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

A la "comunidad Internacional", osease: a las elites occidentales
no les preocupa el hambre en el mundo. A Occidente le preocupa
el hambre en Occidente porque, esta vez si, es una posibilidad real.


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

Los 6 principales exportadores de trigo por país:

Rusia: 7.300 millones de dólares (13,1% del total de las exportaciones de trigo)
Estados Unidos: 7.290 millones de dólares (13,1%)
Australia: 7.200 millones de dólares (13%)
Canadá: 6.600 millones de dólares (11,9%)
Ucrania: 4.700 millones de dólares (8,5%)
Francia: 4.600 millones de dólares (8,2%)


----------



## Honkler (22 May 2022)

Pues si lees el hilo de forocoches…


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No creo. Europa produce muchas cosas. Todo el superávit comercial chino con la UE equivale a menos de 1/3 del PIB industrial alemán. Europa sigue siendo importante en industria y agricultura.
> 
> España es una cosa rara dentro de la UE porque la altitud media y la falta de agua hacen poco productivos los cultivos de cereales y aún así nos apañamos importando algo sobre todo de la UE. Pero hasta Alemania es exportador neto de trigo y otros cereales. Solo nos falta de manera destacada el maíz. La PAC es muy potente a la hora de fijar población agraria al terreno y mantener elevados niveles de producción. Francia en cambio es una máquina de producir de todo, trigo, carne, lácteos...



Igual la información que brindas no es de toda correcta, Alemania y Europa exportan excedentes que realmente son mínimos, por ejemplo el trigo Alemania en año 2020 exporto trigo por un valor de $2.2 MM pero importo $905 M, no encuentro datos de los volúmenes del 2020 ya que eso es lo que debemos tener en cuenta y no los valores, pero si los del 2019: Las exportaciones de trigo fueron de 5.2 millones de toneladas, con importaciones de 3.7 millones. Es decir solo exporto neto 1.5 millones de toneladas. Es decir si las cosechas caen Alemania puede volverse deficitaria en la producción de trigo y otros cereales.

Otro caso curioso y es lo que con el tiempo va a cambiar conforme Europa consuma cada día más energía cara es el caso de los productos que no produce pero si exporta, ya que realizan el proceso de maquila de diferentes granos como el café, que se produce principalmente en Sudamérica, América Central, Asia y Etiopia.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 May 2022)

Deja de entorpecer el hilo. O pones cosas del tema o mejor no escribas.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Que haya paz de una dichosa vez quienes más sufren son los niños y ancianos.



Una mala paz solo traerá más sufrimiento.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A la "comunidad Internacional", osease: a las elites occidentales
> no les preocupa el hambre en el mundo. A Occidente le preocupa
> el hambre en Occidente porque, esta vez si, es una posibilidad real.



Al final va a ser verdad que la avaricia rompe el saco. Llevamos décadas tirando alimentos en vez de donarlos para mantener los precios, ahora a comer billetes. Y lo lógico sería aderezarlos con pernil de financiero, y lomo de político.


----------



## rascachapas (22 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> PA mear y no echar gota. Acaban de reventar su status de neutralidad, les cortan el gas y probablemente ni entren en la OTAN
> 
> Creo que son demasiados años de prosperidad y pijerío. En sus mentes no cabe que la cosa se pueda torcer. Creen que las cosas les van bien porque son lo más y siempre será así



Los finlandeses le quieren quitar el puesto a los polacos como los más tontos de Europa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 May 2022)

*Prensa turca: Ucrania utiliza barcos bajo bandera turca como escudo para el puerto de Odessa

Rusia continúa la operación especial lanzada el 24 de febrero en territorio ucraniano. Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades ucranianas bloquearon 21 barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa y otros puertos marítimos, convirtiéndolos, junto con sus tripulaciones, en una especie de escudo para evitar ataques rusos desde el mar. El periódico turco Aydınlık escribió sobre esto el 20 de mayo *

La publicación señala que Ucrania no permitió que los barcos mencionados (4 de ellos navegan bajo bandera turca, y los 17 restantes pertenecen a ciudadanos o empresas turcas, aunque llevan banderas de otros países) para salir al mar.

Ucrania no quiere que estos barcos se vayan alegando que “hay peligro”, refiriéndose a las minas dejadas en el mar. Los rusos han abierto un corredor de seguridad para la salida, pero los ucranianos siguen sin dejar pasar a los barcos, ya que su principal objetivo es otro

– informó el medio.

Según la publicación, si los barcos extranjeros abandonan los puertos de la región de Odessa, la costa se abrirá y los rusos podrán iniciar una operación de desembarco.

Si los rusos lanzan una operación en Odessa y atacan barcos turcos, pueden surgir tensiones en las relaciones turco-rusas. este es el calculo

- la prensa turca explica la intención de los ucranianos.

Por ejemplo, el barco turco Rahmi Yağcı, junto con otros, solicitaron salir del puerto el 26 de febrero, pero no fueron liberados. El 23 de marzo, el ejército ucraniano se apoderó del barco e intentó confiscar el cargamento. Luego de eso, el capitán del barco pidió ayuda grabando un video, resumió el medio.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (22 May 2022)

Cada vez tengo más claro que a este conflicto le quedan escasos meses, hasta que la OTAN corte el riego de armamento y millones a "fondo perdido". Ese plazo de tiempo tiene mucho que ver con el irreemplazable gas natural orco. La verdad es que no se puede estar financiando a los dos bandos al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene lógica posible. Tampoco se puede pretender que Ucrania se lance a la ofensiva con la superioridad de medios y combatientes que eso requiere. Editoriales como este nos indican por donde van a ir los tiros


----------



## Arraki (22 May 2022)

Según el cara de cerdito con rayban los ucranianos preparan la madre de todas las ofensivas con nada menos que 32 BTG.


----------



## Arraki (22 May 2022)

Por mucho lavado de cerebro que hagan los medios, en Europa la solidaridad es proporcional al agujero que deje en el bolsillo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 May 2022)

No toda la guarnición de Azovstal eran del regimiento Azov. Había restos de la 36° brigada y otras unidades ucranianas.


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> No recuerdo quién, pero alguien decía que no son nazis, son satanistas.



Los nazis tenían bastante de ocultistas y esotéricos. No era precisamente una ideología cristiana. Eso por no hablar de homosexualidad o drogas.


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

Sobre prioridades. El Senado de los Estados Unidos ha bloqueado un paquete de ayuda de $48 mil millones para restaurantes y pequeñas empresas estadounidenses afectadas por la pandemia de COVID-19.

The Hill escribe sobre esto en un artículo fechado el 19 de mayo.

El mismo Senado de los EE. UU. aprobó la asignación de $ 40 mil millones para armas para Ucrania. También el 19 de mayo.

La publicación señala que tal resultado de la votación probablemente signifique la muerte del proyecto de ley sobre asistencia a las empresas estadounidenses. Se necesitaban fondos adicionales para evitar el cierre de "muchas pequeñas empresas cargadas de deudas".


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo cada varios días paso a leer por puro entretenimiento y, por que no, para ver otra versión de los hechos, y no veo mucho más que fanatismo y odio anti ruso.
> 
> La peña está mal de la cabeza.



Pues cuando Zelensky salga del país por patas....


----------



## Arraki (22 May 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre la historia de Azov y otros grupos nazis similares


----------



## John Nash (22 May 2022)

Eric Maskin: “Occidente debería haber abrazado a Rusia en los noventa”


El Nobel de Economía y el académico de Harvard cree que el riesgo de la estanflación aún es real




www.lavanguardia.com





USA temía una Europa unida y soberana con los recursos infinitos de una Rusia aliada.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

Es la idiosincrasia española, la gente no vota por una opción política, la gente "ficha" por una opción política sin cuestionarse nada en absoluto, ni aunque tu opción política lo haga como el culo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Probablemente eres más joven que yo, por esa expresión tuya de los "putos jipis" y me explico

Después de ponerte el zank, que te lo he puesto por estar de acuerdo en que ahora los de Greenpeace ya no son lo que eran, quiero recordar que a los verdes del arco iris les volaron su barco porque hubo un tiempo en que sí protestaban contra todo lo que suponía una amenaza al planeta. Un miembro de Greenpeace murió en el ataque. El resto de los de Greenpeace que estaban en el barco lograron huir y ponerse a salvo. Pudieron haber muerto muchos más.

Esto ocurrió en 1985, hace casi 40 años. Nada menos que 12 agentes franceses llevaron a cabo el ataque. Como contó uno de los agentes secretos que llevaron a cabo la misión:_ "Había una *voluntad de alto nivel* de decir 'no, no, _*hace falta que esto cese definitivamente, hace falta una medida más radical'*. Se nos dijo: _'Hay que hundirlo'._ Para hundir un barco hay que hacerle un agujero. Enlace: Un agente que hundió el Rainbow Warrior de Greenpeace en 1985 se disculpa

Cuelgo fotos, porque me parece importante no olvidar la historia y lo que realmente ocurrió. Greenpeace, a partir de ese momento, también cambió su deriva. Alguien se encargó de, además de hundirles el barco, infiltrar gente para que a partir de ese momento ya protestasen por lo que "había que protestar" o mejor aún, por lo que interesa que se proteste. Me parece injusto demonizar aquellos primeros años de Greenpeace que, en mi memoria, sí que fueron sinceros. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que Greenpeace de ahora es otra cosa y tienen una visión muy particular de la ecología, unas cosas sí y otras no.

En su momento, defender el planeta suponía frenar la guerra comercial y real por el petróleo. No estaríamos ahora delante de un abismo energético y de hambre por estas guerras por el control del petróleo y gas. Hemos tenido más de 50 años, desde 1971 que se fundó Greenpeace en Vancuver para haber hecho una transición energética sostenible. Ahora ya es tarde y nos toca sufrir todo el Apocalipsis: guerra, hambre, peste y muerte. Greenpeace, en su momento, tenía razón nos guste o no. Después se han encargado de reconducirlo y que resultase ineficaz, mientras los amos del petróleo se han forrado con los combustibles, con las guerras y con todo lo demás.

Por si alguien más está interesado en el hundimiento del Rainbow Warrior: Greenpeace, espías y bombas: el día que hundieron el “Rainbow Warrior”
Otra cita: " _Las autoridades confirmaron que *el buque presentaba un boquete de dos metros de diámetro en uno de sus costados.* "Al examinar el boquete, nos convencimos de que se trataba de un caso de sabotaje", indicó el superintendente de Detectives, Alan Galbralth. Hasta el momento, ninguna organización ha reivindicado la autoría del hecho._


----------



## kikepm (22 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Deja de entorpecer el hilo. O pones cosas del tema o mejor no escribas.



¿Por que no lo ignoras de una vez y nos ahorras a los demás tu respuesta? Esto aliviaría el hilo de mensajes inservibles.


----------



## John Nash (22 May 2022)

Los rusos combaten distinto en la ofensiva del Donbass


Los soldados ucranianos en primera línea detectan cambios en el enemigo




www.lavanguardia.com





Si al comienzo de la guerra la táctica del ejército ruso fue avanzar con largas caravanas de tanques –todavía los utilizan, aunque no en la misma escala–, ahora se centran en ataques interminables con artillería, además de desplegar pequeñas unidades de ataque. Su misión es bombardear sin cansarse para luego, una vez arrasada la población, tomar su control.


----------



## Arraki (22 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo cada varios días paso a leer por puro entretenimiento y, por que no, para ver otra versión de los hechos, y no veo mucho más que fanatismo y odio anti ruso.
> 
> La peña está mal de la cabeza.



Demasiado resentido se ve por estos lares. Lo de subir fotos de casquería es propio de gente tarada.


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Probablemente eres más joven que yo, por esa expresión tuya de los "putos jipis" y me explico
> 
> Después de ponerte el zank, que te lo he puesto por estar de acuerdo en que ahora los de Greenpeace ya no son lo que eran, quiero recordar que a los verdes del arco iris les volaron su barco porque hubo un tiempo en que sí protestaban contra todo lo que suponía una amenaza al planeta. Un miembro de Greenpeace murió en el ataque. El resto de los de Greenpeace que estaban en el barco lograron huir y ponerse a salvo. Pudieron haber muerto muchos más.
> 
> ...



Greenpeace igual que todas las ONG sirven al NWO y deberían estar prohibidas todas, excepto las que sean de pura y dura beneficencia. 

Cualquier atisvo de activismo político por parte de una ONG debería suponer su cese fulminante en la medida que son utilizadas por fuerzas externas para subvertir paises y modelar la opinión pública.

En resumen... son herramientas de Soros $
& Co eso nos perjudican y debemos combatirlas.

Buen trabajo por parte de Francia evitar que el ataque a la energía nuclear organizado desde Langley les jodiera la seguridad energética y su capacidad de producir Bombas atómicas disuasorias. Buen trabajo sin duda.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En la 2GM desminar a mano desnuda campos enormes en la URSS era la actividad principal en el menú de los trabajos forzados de los soldados alemanes capturados. Solo sobrevivió el 8% de los prisioneros que participaron.





Me parece justo que retiren las minas los mismos que las han puesto, aunque yo les hubiese puesto protección. 
Y ahora, en el caso del desminado de Ucrania también estoy de acuerdo en que desminen quienes las han colocado y con protección, así tendrán más tiempo para reflexionar en las consecuencias de sus actos. 

Hay vídeos muy salvajes de los de Azov causando un sufrimiento brutal e innecesario y creo que necesitan mucho tiempo de reflexión, muchísimo, cuanto más mejor. Además hay vídeos de algún miembro de Azov autoinmolándose y hacerlo con una mina no deja de ser una tentación. Así que en mi opinión, protección y muuuuuchos años de desminado.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Un toque de realismo


La pérdida de casi 2500 soldados en tan solo cuatro días con la rendición de las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano y el regimiento Azov que se encontraban atrincheradas en la fábrica Azovstal de Mari…




slavyangrad.es











Un toque de realismo


22/05/2022


La pérdida de casi 2500 soldados en tan solo cuatro días con la rendición de las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano y el regimiento Azov que se encontraban atrincheradas en la fábrica Azovstal de Mariupol ha supuesto un choque con la realidad que Kiev, con su hábil manejo lleva semanas tratando de evitar. Ucrania intenta centrar el discurso en la retirada rusa de la frontera norte y los avances ucranianos en el norte de Járkov, que le han permitido atacar con artillería zonas al otro lado de la frontera rusa, con el objetivo de eclipsar el hecho de que ha perdido el control de la región de Jerson, la parte sur de la RPD, prácticamente toda la antigua región de Lugansk (a excepción de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, donde la situación de los militares ucranianos se complica por momentos) y solo aguanta el frente en las zonas del norte de Zaporozhie y al sur de Donetsk. Una situación que algunos medios, como el español _La Vanguardia,_ califican de “tablas” que puede consolidarse en las próximas semanas.

La pérdida de Azovstal supone una victoria para Rusia y la RPD, ya que, además de consolidar la posición rusa en el mar de Azov, ahora mismo un mar interior bajo control ruso en su totalidad, supone una advertencia para las tropas ucranianas en otras zonas en riesgo de quedar sitiadas. Sin embargo, uno de los motivos para mantener durante prácticamente un mes la presencia militar ucraniana en Azovstal era precisamente restar valor a esa victoria rusa, la más importante de esta fase de la guerra al tratarse de una ciudad de prácticamente medio millón de habitantes. Ucrania buscaba así difuminar el efecto que sobre sus tropas tuviera, no solo la derrota, sino la forma en que se ha producido: Kiev no ha sido capaz de negociar una salida ni enviar suministros ni refuerzos a unas tropas que han pasado cuatro semanas sitiadas, con escasez de medicamentos y en condiciones de debilidad pese a ser, en número, superiores a las tropas de la RPD que sitiaban el recinto.

En este tiempo, Ucrania ha alegado que seguía existiendo una resistencia ucraniana en la ciudad, por lo que negaba que Rusia controlara la ciudad. Es más, el alcalde ucraniano de Mariupol, que huyó de la ciudad en los primeros días de la guerra, se sigue siendo considerado, no solo el regidor de la ciudad, sino una fuente fiable para la prensa ucraniana y occidental. Negar la realidad suponía negar la victoria rusa, aún parcial a causa de la existencia de esa supuesta resistencia en Azovstal. Rendida _la guarnición de Mariupol, _Ucrania y sus medios afines intentan argumentar que no se trata de una victoria estratégica, desvinculándola de la victoria en la ciudad, fundamentalmente con el objetivo de no causar pánico entre las tropas en las posiciones más comprometidas del frente.

Se repite ahora el mismo discurso que se usara a finales de abril, cuando un sonriente Denis Prokopenko, comandante del regimiento Azov, explicaba al periodista Dmitry Gordon que la resistencia en Azovstal mantendría ocupadas a las tropas rusas y liberaría a las tropas ucranianas en otras zonas. Entonces, Ucrania lanzaría su contraofensiva y acabaría con la presencia rusa en Mariupol. Con la confianza que dan los 40.000 millones de dólares comprometidos por Estados Unidos y la promesa de la llegada de armamento pesado occidental en los próximos meses, la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, fundamentalmente por medio de Mijailo Podoliak, continúa presentando el escenario de victoria ucraniana con esa contraofensiva que se planea para los próximos meses y que derrotaría a Rusia, que se vería obligada a abandonar los territorios capturados en estos tres meses de guerra. Ayer, Podoliak afirmaba que la guerra se dirige a su sangrienta fase final, en la que Rusia se atrincherará en busca de una guerra posicional, pero en la que Ucrania debe contraatacar para expulsar a esos “extranjeros” de los territorios. Como hiciera Zelensky dos días antes, Podoliak admitía que esa guerra causará un gran número de bajas en el bando ucraniano, “pero tendremos que vivir esa fase sangrienta de la liberación de nuestros territorios en cualquier caso”. En las últimas horas, Andriy Ermak ha añadido que, con la entrega de nuevas armas occidentales, el Ejército Ucraniano estará al máximo de sus capacidades de combate en un mes y medio o dos meses.

Pese al triunfalismo del discurso oficial y la protección que supone para Ucrania que no haya en la prensa voluntad alguna de preguntarse cuáles son las pérdidas reales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania -a pesar de las evidencias de grandes bajas, por ejemplo, en el contraataque de Járkov-, Kiev es consciente de haber perdido, solo en Mariupol y solo teniendo en cuenta a los efectivos capturados, a más de 4000 soldados. A ello se suma el riesgo de que algunas de las mejores unidades ucranianas queden sitiadas en lugares como Lisichansk, Severodonetsk o Artyomovsk, razón por la que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, haya tratado sin éxito de retirar a las tropas de la primera línea de defensa para equilibrar el frente en la segunda línea, Kramatorsk-Slavyansk, y poder resistir el ataque ruso como las tropas ucranianas han logrado en la zona de Guliaipole hasta disponer de esas armas extranjeras que Ucrania espera recibir en el futuro cercano. Temeroso de un efecto psicológico que destruya la moral de las tropas con una retirada similar a las de Ilovaisk o Debaltsevo, el equipo de Zelensky ha rechazado de momento esa opción, lo que condena a las últimas ciudades de Lugansk bajo control ucraniano a una lucha hasta el final, esta vez sin la protección que ha supuesto el fortín de Azovstal. Destruido ayer en un ataque ruso uno de los dos últimos puentes en dirección a Artyomovsk, cualquier posibilidad de repliegue queda notablemente dificultada.

Sin embargo, son evidentes las contradicciones entre el discurso triunfalista y las dosis de realismo que comienzan a aparecer al más alto nivel. En línea con los argumentos del editorial publicado por _The New York Times _esta semana, Volodymyr Zelensky, se refirió ayer a las perspectivas de victoria ucraniana. Zelensky, que sigue alegando que sus socios occidentales han participado en la _evacuación_ de Azovstal y se jacta de disponer de 700.000 personas luchando de su parte (incluye en ellas, no solo al ejército, sino al SBU, la policía y las diferentes defensas territoriales, escasamente preparadas, carne de cañón en caso de ser enviadas a la primera línea del frente, como se ha podido ver en estas semanas en Járkov), moderó notablemente las aspiraciones ucranianas, al menos en términos militares. Según afirmó ayer, sería una victoria para Ucrania regresar a las fronteras anteriores al 24 de febrero, es decir, recuperar la región de Jerson, el sur de Zaporozhie, el sur de Járkov, grandes zonas de Lugansk y Mariupol y sus alrededores.

Aunque en apariencia el presidente ucraniano modera las aspiraciones del país a recuperar sus fronteras según han existido desde 2015, siguiendo así la petición de realismo que comienza a aparecer en ciertos sectores occidentales, Zelensky no renuncia ni a Donbass ni a Crimea, aunque parece comprender que no es posible recuperar esos territorios por la vía militar. “Ucrania y solo Ucrania definirá cuándo y cómo termina la guerra”, escribió ayer el ministro de Exteriores Dmitro Kuleba para explicar las palabras del presidente. “Zelensky ha sido claro. No queremos tierra de otros, pero no renunciamos a lo que es nuestro”, sentenció el ministro que hace solo unas semanas mostraba a Anthony Blinken un mapa de Ucrania en el que se incluían regiones rusas como Kuban.

Sin explicar por qué Ucrania será capaz de recuperar por la vía militar todos los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero, pero no los perdidos en 2014, Zelensky plantea el retorno a las fronteras anteriores a la intervención rusa como punto de inflexión. Acabaría ahí la fase militar de la guerra para pasar a una fase diplomática que, en realidad, no sería más que regresar a la mesa de Minsk, aunque con una Rusia mucho más debilitada y aún más apoyo occidental para Kiev para imponer su visión de la resolución del conflicto. Sin respuesta, posiblemente porque nadie espera que este escenario sea posible, queda la pregunta de cómo resolvería entonces Ucrania la cuestión de Donbass o cómo convencería a Crimea de volver bajo control ucraniano.

Los comentarios de Zelensky al respecto evidencian que no hay cambio de postura alguno en Ucrania. “Creía que sería posible terminarlo solo con la diplomacia”, alegó el presidente ucraniano en referencia a la cuestión de Donbass antes de la intervención rusa, olvidando, como es habitual, que fue la negativa ucraniana a cumplir con los acuerdos firmados la que hizo imposible que el proceso de Minsk avanzara. “Ahora es como un coche: no es de gasolina, ni es eléctrico, porque la guerra es así, es híbrido. Ya la victoria será muy difícil, será sangrienta, definitivamente habrá combate, pero el final definitivamente estará en la diplomacia”, añadió para admitir las dificultades: “Queremos todo de vuelta y la Federación Rusa no quiere devolver nada”.

Al final, todas las guerras acaban y el avance final solo puede producirse por medio de la diplomacia, alegó Zelensky. Sin embargo, ambas partes son conscientes de que las contradicciones existentes en las posturas de negociación -evidentemente, Rusia no puede permitirse poner sobre la mesa la soberanía de Crimea- hacen inviable un proceso de negociación a corto plazo. Las palabras de Zelensky no buscan reiniciar un proceso de negociación que existió durante algunas semanas, pero que quedó completamente paralizado en abril, sino rebajar ligeramente las expectativas militares de Ucrania, aunque no las políticas, para dar el toque de realismo que se le empieza a pedir desde el otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

El alcalde de Kiev, Klitschko, admite que #Ukraine distribuyó enormes cantidades de armas a voluntarios civiles que se suponía que iban a servir en batallones organizados, pero: "Para ser honesto, no tenemos el 100% de control [sobre ellos]". Gran trabajo de Biden y zelenski:
Las tasas de asesinatos y delitos se dispararán


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Aparte de que españa no produce fertilizantes de calidad....



Aquellos tiempos de los fosfatos del Sahara....
A saber si tuvieron alguna relación con la visita de Sanchez a Marruecos reconociendo al Sahara como marroquí.
En realidad, un 2 x 1. Esos fosfatos también contienen uranio que en tiempos se extraía en Huelva...
Fertilizantes y uranio, no está mal, ahora en manos de Marruecos y las alianzas de Marruecos..

¡Vaya casualidad! Acabo de ver que Marruecos participa en la cumbre militar de la OTAN sobre Ucrania....: Marruecos participa en la cumbre militar de la OTAN sobre Ucrania
Marruecos en la OTAN en 3, 2, 1...

Os dejo hasta la tarde-noche, cosas que hacer y tal, saludos a todos


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 May 2022)

Los Ucranianos andan tirando algunos misiles en Belgorod, parece que ya hay respuesta

Enlace del artículo: https://zpr.io/urStgsDr2czq Estado  Mayor: Rusia despliega sistemas de misiles balísticos Iskander en su región de Belgorod Síganos para ayudar al pueblo de Ucrania


----------



## rascachapas (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el cara de cerdito con rayban los ucranianos preparan la madre de todas las ofensivas con nada menos que 32 BTG.



Dirigidos por Steiner, supongo


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

*presidente serbio promete resistir a las sanciones contra Rusia el mayor tiempo posible*







BELGRADO (Sputnik) — El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, aseguró que Belgrado evitará alinearse con las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia por su operación militar especial en Ucrania mientras pueda.

"Nuestro deber es luchar por nuestro país, apegarnos a las decisiones escritas por el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, tanto como podamos y mientras podamos", dijo Vucic a la cadena _TV Pink_.
Asimismo, el mandatario agregó que espera discutir el suministro de gas con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, la semana que viene.
"Espero una conversación buena y decente, como siempre; pero también espero tres aspectos de un posible acuerdo: lo más importante para nosotros es el volumen, el número dos es el precio, el número tres es la fiabilidad del suministro, con el que hasta ahora no hemos tenido problemas", indicó.
El mes pasado Serbia votó con la mayoría del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU para suspender a Rusia del grupo por su operación militar especial en Ucrania. A cambio, la Unión Europea eximió a Serbia de sus sanciones sobre las importaciones rusas de petróleo y gas.

Asimismo, recordó que su administración respaldó parcialmente las sanciones europeas a Bielorrusia, al aprobar nueve de las 25 medidas presentadas por el Consejo de la Unión Europea el 8 de abril.
El 5 de mayo, Vucic reafirmó el compromiso de Serbia con el estatus de Estado neutral después de una reunión con el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz.
El proveedor estatal de gas natural de Serbia, Srbijagas, tiene un contrato activo con el gigante energético ruso Gazprom por seis millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día. El contrato expira el 31 de mayo, pero Serbia planea firmar un nuevo acuerdo con Rusia por 10 años.


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se preparan para una ofensiva en las regiones de Nikolaev y Zaporozhye 

El Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra observa la intensificación de la actividad de combate en el área fronteriza de la región de Kherson-Nikolaev.


----------



## Octubrista (22 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ...
> Greenpeace ya no son lo que eran, quiero recordar que a los verdes del arco iris les volaron su barco porque hubo un tiempo en que sí protestaban contra todo lo que suponía una amenaza al planeta.
> ...



Greenpeace carga contra todo aquello que pone en peligro la hegemonía de la anglosfera en cualquier campo que puedan relacionar con el "medio ambiente".

Como organización al servicio de la anglosfera se dedicó a incordiar el desarrollo de armas nucleares de Francia, lo que nunca hicieron contra EEUU, ni GB. 

Greenpeace es una de tantas organizaciones de la anglosfera que trata de atacar los intereses y la soberanía de los demás.

Tienes otras como Amnistía Internacional (ahora preocupada y censurando a quienes llaman nazis a los nazis de Azoz).

No encontrarás movimientos en esas organizaciones que planten cara a los intereses de la anglosfera.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que a este conflicto le quedan escasos meses, hasta que la OTAN corte el riego de armamento y millones a "fondo perdido". Ese plazo de tiempo tiene mucho que ver con el irreemplazable gas natural orco. La verdad es que no se puede estar financiando a los dos bandos al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene lógica posible. Tampoco se puede pretender que Ucrania se lance a la ofensiva con la superioridad de medios y combatientes que eso requiere. Editoriales como este nos indican por donde van a ir los tiros



Considero que sería un error aceptar una partición, EEUU no está en condiciones de mantener una partición al estilo coreano en Europa, y Europa mucho menos. Eso llevaría el caos a la Ucrania "buena", el nazismo, ya enraiazado obviamente echaría la culpa a los rusos, se haría más fuerte y nos meteríamos de lleno en otra guerra en menos de una década. Toda la zona ha de pasar a un control claro de una de las dos partes, personalmente prefiero la rusa, que parecen más civilizados y prácticos.
El resto de las repúblicas bálticas que se vayan despoblando y ya se verá. Y si Finlandia o Suecia no se ponen las pilas y se hacen neutrales les auguro una vuelta a principios del SXX, recomiendo ver pelis de Ingmar Bergman para hacerse una idea de cuales eran las condiciones de vida de los seres de luz en aquella época.


----------



## coscorron (22 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Dirigidos por Steiner, supongo



La mayoría de los foreros no van a entenderlo ...


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Soldados ucranianos "evacuando" sus cosas de la base destruida dentro del jardín de infantes para poder filmarlo y afirmar que "los rusos apuntan a nuestro futuro: los niños".


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Interesante hilo sobre la historia de Azov y otros grupos nazis similares



Hay algo muy curioso en el movimiento hooligan a partir de mediados de los noventa. Hasta entonces había de todos los colores, incluso en Inglaterra, pero a partir de esa época todos los grupos de hinchas se fueron virando hacia el nazismo, que no fascismo terminando en que actualmente un hincha radical es sinónimo de nazi en el 99% de los casos. No puede ser casual.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Greenpeace carga contra todo aquello que pone en peligro la hegemonía de la anglosfera en cualquier campo que puedan relacionar con el "medio ambiente".
> 
> Como organización al servicio de la anglosfera se dedicó a incordiar el desarrollo de armas nucleares de Francia, lo que nunca hicieron contra EEUU, ni GB.
> 
> ...



Joder es verdad, que tonto soy, nunca lo había visto así, y es como dices.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el cara de cerdito con rayban los ucranianos preparan la madre de todas las ofensivas con nada menos que 32 BTG.



La ofensiva del general Steinerov.


----------



## Octubrista (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Considero que sería un error aceptar una partición, EEUU no está en condiciones de mantener una partición al estilo coreano en Europa, y Europa mucho menos. Eso llevaría el caos a la Ucrania "buena", el nazismo, ya enraiazado obviamente echaría la culpa a los rusos, se haría más fuerte y nos meteríamos de lleno en otra guerra en menos de una década. Toda la zona ha de pasar a un control claro de una de las dos partes, personalmente prefiero la rusa, que parecen más civilizados y prácticos.
> El resto de las repúblicas bálticas que se vayan despoblando y ya se verá. Y si Finlandia o Suecia no se ponen las pilas y se hacen neutrales les auguro una vuelta a principios del SXX, recomiendo ver pelis de Ingmar Bergman para hacerse una idea de cuales eran las condiciones de vida de los seres de luz en aquella época.



Pienso que habrá una solución de hechos consumados, es decir:

- Unos territorios formalmente controlados por Rusia, que la propia Rusia integre como suyos ( y que no se lo reconozcan Internacionalmente).

- Otros territorios también controlados por Rusia, y no formalmente integrados, a modo de cinturón de seguridad, y control de infraestructuras (acceso a puertos, quizá el de Odessa también).

- Territorios controlados por el régimen ucraniano actual (un agujero sin fondo en la economía europea).

Habrá enfrentamientos aislados (may o menos intensos ocasionalmente), y terrorismo.

Y así durante años hasta llegar a una situación coreana.


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

Zelensky de Ali Express en chatroulette.
Menudo personaje el Zelensky este, y nosotros nos quejamos de Antonio


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

lo mas graciosos de estos nuevos youtubers economistas es que hacen creer a la gente que los tienen enteetenidos en youtube gratis cuando eatan sacando pasta a saco ....

son tan ladrones como a loa que critican

ah y no paran de meterse con las monedas fiat pero estoy seguro que no paran de mirar sus ingresos en el.dashborad de youtube.. ingresoa en euros...


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los Ucranianos andan tirando algunos misiles en Belgorod, parece que ya hay respuesta
> 
> Enlace del artículo: https://zpr.io/urStgsDr2czq Estado  Mayor: Rusia despliega sistemas de misiles balísticos Iskander en su región de Belgorod Síganos para ayudar al pueblo de Ucrania



A nivel militar lo que me está sorprendiendo de los rusos son sus misiles. Es lo mejor que tienen y les funcionan muy bien.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




por mi se puede meter su podcast por el.culo... no para de cobrar de youtube en ivoox de todas partes y crean su crowdfunding para sacar mas y mas dinero fiat de ese que critican.. gracias a dios que la.avaricia.mata a esta gente y el lorenzo ramirez se va a montarselo con llatzer ... a ver cuanto duran...


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

rusia esta colocando lanzaderas de iskander al otro lado de la frontera enfrente de kharkov.. parece que van a limpiar l os suburbios de kharkov de escoria orconazi


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> lo mas graciosos de estos nuevos youtubers economistas es que hacen creer a la gente que los tienen enteetenidos en youtube gratis cuando eatan sacando pasta a saco ....
> 
> son tan ladrones como a loa que critican
> 
> ah y no paran de meterse con las monedas fiat pero estoy seguro que no paran de mirar sus ingresos en el.dashborad de youtube.. ingresoa en euros...



Yo uso Brave, de mí no huelen un can. Aunque en youtube la verdad es que sólo veo música (si tienen pago con bat les suelto argo) y videos de DIY. A veces videobuck.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

puto payaso eres ensuciando hiloa


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el cara de cerdito con rayban los ucranianos preparan la madre de todas las ofensivas con nada menos que 32 BTG.



El de las rayban se calla que esos 32 BTG están formados por unidades de la defensa territorial y reservistas...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Prensa turca: Ucrania utiliza barcos bajo bandera turca como escudo para el puerto de Odessa
> 
> Rusia continúa la operación especial lanzada el 24 de febrero en territorio ucraniano. Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades ucranianas bloquearon 21 barcos turcos en el puerto de Odessa y otros puertos marítimos, convirtiéndolos, junto con sus tripulaciones, en una especie de escudo para evitar ataques rusos desde el mar. El periódico turco Aydınlık escribió sobre esto el 20 de mayo *
> 
> ...




parece cuestion de tiempo


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los rusos combaten distinto en la ofensiva del Donbass
> 
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos en primera línea detectan cambios en el enemigo
> ...




de ahi la.acumulacion de iskander cerca de kharkov... parece que ese es el proximo objetivo... van a lanzar una lluvia de fuego


----------



## Erwin (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El alcalde de Kiev, Klitschko, admite que #Ukraine distribuyó enormes cantidades de armas a voluntarios civiles que se suponía que iban a servir en batallones organizados, pero: "Para ser honesto, no tenemos el 100% de control [sobre ellos]". Gran trabajo de Biden y zelenski:
> Las tasas de asesinatos y delitos se dispararán




se van a amatar entre ellos .... han cometido todos los errores de losmpayasos de la republica en la guerra civil.. golpe.de estado inminente en ucrania


----------



## Ulisses (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo uso Brave, de mí no huelen un can. Aunque en youtube la verdad es que sólo veo música (si tienen pago con bat les suelto argo) y videos de DIY. A veces videobuck.



Eres del pueblo de Lemavos?


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que a este conflicto le quedan escasos meses, hasta que la OTAN corte el riego de armamento y millones a "fondo perdido". Ese plazo de tiempo tiene mucho que ver con el irreemplazable gas natural orco. La verdad es que no se puede estar financiando a los dos bandos al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene lógica posible. Tampoco se puede pretender que Ucrania se lance a la ofensiva con la superioridad de medios y combatientes que eso requiere. Editoriales como este nos indican por donde van a ir los tiros



Le queda mucho más tiempo. Cuando lo de Ucrania termine, y ya no queda mucho que gastar del lado otánico, Rusia pasará con la siguiente de sus exigencias del documento de diciembre del 2021: desmantelar todas las instalaciones militares otánicas al este del Elba instaladas desde 1991. Por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que a este conflicto le quedan escasos meses, hasta que la OTAN corte el riego de armamento y millones a "fondo perdido". Ese plazo de tiempo tiene mucho que ver con el irreemplazable gas natural orco. La verdad es que no se puede estar financiando a los dos bandos al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene lógica posible. Tampoco se puede pretender que Ucrania se lance a la ofensiva con la superioridad de medios y combatientes que eso requiere. Editoriales como este nos indican por donde van a ir los tiros




LOS satanicos ya admiten la derrota y solo estamos en mayo... a rusia le interesa que este conflicto se extienda en el tiempo hasta noviembre para que europa muera de frio..

la forma de pensar del.este es tranquila y sin prisa.. occidente no aabe lidiar con grandes guerras...

no pueden financiar mas a ucrania y mnoe cuano gent muee de hambre en polonia o rumania o españa...

rusia gana y solo movirndo 100.000 soldados


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El de las rayban se calla que esos 32 BTG están formados por unidades de la defensa territorial y reservistas...



Asi nos va .... Un tio dice que tienen 1000 divisiones y lo das por bueno.   Que no entreis en twitter, cojones ....


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Zelensky de Ali Express en chatroulette.
> Menudo personaje el Zelensky este, y nosotros nos quejamos de Antonio




os lafo ??? a la que sale en lamparodia me.refiero.... jeje kiev rossiya... haha


----------



## Adriano II (22 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según el cara de cerdito con rayban los ucranianos preparan la madre de todas las ofensivas con nada menos que 32 BTG.



El fantasma de Kiev :


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 May 2022)

Este vídeo puede dar una idea de las bajas ucranianas y mercenarios de la OTAN…las posiciones quedan con muy pocos supervivientes.


La ventaja es que si no desescombras pues puedes fácilmente ocultar las bajas…


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Erwin dijo:


>




coño este payaso de rallo sigue monetizando dinero en youtube..
se me habia olvidado este imbecil.. 

me encanta cuando cortan y corran diciendo no olvides darme un like.. no olvides subcribirte etc etc .. y ocultan que eso les ayuda si a forrarse no te jode...


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Eres del pueblo de Lemavos?



Pues no le voy a decir una cosa, porque le puedo decir la otra.


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

El tipo de cambio se fijará en el DPR, según el cual, a partir del 23 de mayo, 1 hryvnia será equivalente a 2 rublos (según el decreto del 26 de marzo, hryvnia equivaldrá a 2,5 rublos). Anteriormente, se tomó una decisión similar en la LPR.


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El clima de la mayor parte España, con su sequía estival prolongada, no es demasiado productivo. De hecho, Ucrania es igual más o menos de productivo por hectárea, en cereal digo. Es mucho más productiva Europa central. En Ucrania lo que pasa es que tienen muchas hectáreas. El clima en cultivos de secano es más importante que el suelo, especialmente hoy día en que se usan abonos a mansalva. Las tierras negras son muy productivas, por ejemplo las ucranianas y las andaluzas, pero siempre y cuando tengan lluvia suficiente. Por eso en los climas de estepa del sur de Ucrania se produce menos que algo más al norte, tanto en Ucrania como en Rusia, con más lluvia, en tierras que fueron ganadas ya al bosque, no a la estepa.



Producen menos por hectarea que en España ...cosechando dos veces al año???
No se, Rick...


----------



## Adriano II (22 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La ventaja es que si no desescombras pues puedes fácilmente ocultar las bajas…



Ya pero desescombrado o no ese soldadito muerto ya no lucha

Ahora si resulta que las guerras se ganan en twitter y no en el campo de batalla pues vale


----------



## Bartleby (22 May 2022)

Algunos de los héroes que representaban los valores de occidente en el cerco de Azovstal


----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los rusos combaten distinto en la ofensiva del Donbass
> 
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos en primera línea detectan cambios en el enemigo
> ...





Como dije la táctica Rusa del principio de la guerra es la típica Rusa de guerra en profundidad. Asalto masivo y por sorpresa de una masa acorazada, toma de aeropuertos por tropas paracaidistas o aerotransportadas. Y colapsar al enemigo por un abrumador numero, potencia de fuego y sopresa. Esta táctica permitio derrotar al mayor ejercito de Japon(1 millon de hombres)en una semana. Siendo la mayor derrota militar de la historia, nunca en tampoco tiempo se derroto a tantos.


Pero es lo que hicieron pero en el sur hacia el mar de Azov que era el objetivo principal, y con una exito enorme, tomando el equivalente al Levante Español en una semana o menos, cercando a una guarnición de 14.000 en Mariupol. También avanzando hasta Kherson y logrando los objetivos de la primera oleada. Mientras en Kiev fue una operación de distracción para fijar allí las tropas que deberían haber ido a combatir en el sur y evitar el desastre de Mariupol. Tras confirmarse que tenían seguro el sur retirarón las tropas como tenían previsto, no vimos nada de esa supuesta desbandada porque estaba programado. Si fuera una fracaso lo de Kiev el ejercito Ucraniano los hubiera ido a perseguir en masa pero no hemos visto nada de eso. Y como vimos del material utilizado en Kiev eran unidades de 2, con material perdible y soldados de remplazo en su mayoria. Y aqui donde la propaganda Ucraniana hizo de las suyas, multiplicando las bajas Rusas como los panes y los peces. Dando la impresión de que aquello fue un Berlin o Stalingrado. Cuando con suerte no llegarían ni a las mil bajas con 500 muertos rusos como mucho.


Mientras en el sur entraban hasta la cocina y utilizando a mejores unidades. Porque el objetivo era el sur. Los Chechenos fueron al sur, no ha Kiev, que si era el objetivo, que no lo era, hubieran ido las fuerzas de choque chechenas. Le pese a los anti Rusos, pro Ucranianos, Pro Rusos o lo que os guste etiquetar.


Y ahora estan en otra fase de la guerra que es ir desgastando al ejercito Ucraniano atrincherado a potencia de fuego de artilleria y bombardeo aereo. Y por muy atrincherado que este, con las armas modernas de artilleria, con paciencia y poco a poco te van acabar destruyendo las trincheras



Porque el objetivo de Rusia no era invadir todo el país en 3 días con solo 100.000 hombres por mucho que te lo venda la Otan y sus medios. Todo analista militar serío sabe que con eso no te da para invadir una país como Ucrania. Sino lo que se lanzo es para operaciones mas pequeñas y de otras zonas.


Usa mas aliados utilizarón 300.000 hombres para tomar una país que no tenía nada para defenderse y que estaba bloqueado desde mas de una decada. No utilizaron 30.000 hombres sino 300.000 para tomar un país que no tenía nada. Los numeros hablan por si solos. Y nos dicen mucho de lo que pasa y esta pasando en Ucrania.


Y no es como nos cuenta la Otan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

El ejército ruso comenzó a utilizar el sistema antidron manual Harpoon-2M en las operaciones, el complejo apuntaba al objetivo visualmente y dentro de la línea de visión. La interferencia de baja frecuencia se "lanza" hasta un rango de 3,5 km y la de alta frecuencia hasta 2 km. Esto es suficiente para contrarrestar eficazmente los drones comerciales ligeros y ultraligeros. Todas las operaciones básicas se llevan a cabo bajo el control del software del complejo. La memoria del "arma" almacena información sobre varios drones comerciales, así como datos sobre cómo combatirlos.


----------



## circodelia2 (22 May 2022)

Según el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, el Ejército ruso ha destruido misiles de largo alcance modelo Kalibr cerca de la estación de tren de la ciudad de Malin, en la región de Yimotir, en el noroeste de Ucrania.






__





Golpe de Rusia a Ucrania y los países aliados






www.msn.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (22 May 2022)

Esto se debería de saber desde un principio. Ucrania a occidente le importa una mierda, si se han creído que les iban a apoyar hasta la victoria, se han equivocado desde el primer minuto, pronto, empezaremos a ver a ucranianos llorando diciendo que les han destruido el país y les han olvidado, era lo que cabía esperar desde el primer momento.









Los líderes europeos relajan su discurso sobre Ucrania y se centran en la reconstrucción


Italia presenta en la ONU un plan de paz basado en cuatro fases mientras los europeos comienzan a preguntarse cómo asentar los pilares para la etapa post-guerra.




www.publico.es


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia presentó en la madrugada de este domingo un informe ordinario sobre el avance de su operativo militar en Ucrania. De acuerdo al reporte, en las últimas 24 horas:


Misiles aire-tierra rusas impactaron contra 3 puntos de mando y 13 áreas de concentración de las tropas, así como cuatro almacenes de municiones ucranianos en Donbass.
La defensa aérea interceptó 11 drones ucranianos en Donbass y en la provincia de Járkov.
En la provincia de Járkov, fueron derribados dos misiles de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples.
Un total de 583 áreas de concentración de tropas, 41 puntos de mando, 76 baterías de artillería y morteros, tres baterías de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples Grad y una estación de guerra electrónica de Ucrania fueron atacados con misiles y artillería rusos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Asi nos va .... Un tio dice que tienen 1000 divisiones y lo das por bueno.   Que no entreis en twitter, cojones ....



Voy a entrar donde ustec diga,...y si ahora resulta que poner en duda una opinión de twitter es "darla por buena", sólo puede ser por buscar polémica de forma infantil o por analfabetismo funcional...


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Pongo en duda la veracidad de esta noticia pero ya la he visto en diferentes sitios. Pendiente de confirmar. Hacen referencia a que se prepara un recibimiento VIP en la prisión de Rostov. Está prevista una reunión personal entre Kadyrov y el nazi detenido David Kasatkin quien amenazó con matar a los comandantes chechenos, al propio Kadyrov y a sus hijos pequeños.

De ser cierto se va abe un follón que no sabe ni doooonde sa metio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 May 2022)

Los drones hacen que uno tenga otra visión de un asalto a las posiciones del contrario, curioso vídeo…


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El fantasma de Kiev :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066595



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA Tal cual, dedicada a la banda del pingüigili


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Qué disparate, una hoja sin post.
Me parece que me he pasado "un poquito" con los ignores ...


----------



## Charidemo (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Greenpeace igual que todas las ONG sirven al NWO y deberían estar prohibidas todas, excepto las que sean de pura y dura beneficencia.
> 
> Cualquier atisvo de activismo político por parte de una ONG debería suponer su cese fulminante en la medida que son utilizadas por fuerzas externas para subvertir paises y modelar la opinión pública.
> 
> ...



Le recuerdo que lanchas de Greenpeace se ponian debajo de los barriles con residuos nucleares que los ingleses lanzaban frente a las costas de Galicia. Quizás lo que deberían haber hecho aquellos años es recoger los residuos nucleares y colocarlos debajo de sus gónadas.


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eric Maskin: “Occidente debería haber abrazado a Rusia en los noventa”
> 
> 
> El Nobel de Economía y el académico de Harvard cree que el riesgo de la estanflación aún es real
> ...



HEARTLAND


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pongo en duda la veracidad de esta noticia pero ya la he visto en diferentes sitios. Pendiente de confirmar. Hacen referencia a que se prepara un recibimiento VIP en la prisión de Rostov. Está prevista una reunión personal entre Kadyrov y el nazi detenido David Kasatkin quien amenazó con matar a los comandantes chechenos, al propio Kadyrov y a sus hijos pequeños.
> 
> De ser cierto se va abe un follón que no sabe ni doooonde sa metio.



Hay gente a la que si los amenazas, insultas o golpeas les resbala, pero como sólo mires mal a uno de los suyos te caga el alma. Como Kadirov sea uno de esos y la noticia sea cierta el nancy se va a arrepentir de haber nacido.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad que la avaricia rompe el saco. Llevamos décadas tirando alimentos en vez de donarlos para mantener los precios, ahora a comer billetes. Y lo lógico sería aderezarlos con pernil de financiero, y lomo de político.



Lo vimos al inicio de la pandemia, lo estamos viendo ahora con la Guerra de Ucrania. La humanidad en su conjunto no es consciente de la extrema debilidad de nuestra economía en el sector primario. Hay una dependencia brutal de la producción, no hay producción redundante en exceso, estamos vendidos ante un cataclismo improbable, pero no imposible, que nos llevaría a una situación de hambre en el mundo con conflictos y guerras. Ese cataclismo podría ser la erupción de un volcan que baje la temperatura media planetaria 3 grados y haga que se pudran cosechas en Rusia, Ucrania y EEUU, incendios, plagas, conflictos, etc.

Que hayan países africanos que dependan para su alimentación en un 100% de la producción agrícola de naciones que están a miles de kilómetros me parece un auténtico disparate.


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Voy a entrar donde ustec diga,...y si ahora resulta que poner en duda una opinión de twitter es "darla por buena", sólo puede ser por buscar polémica de forma infantil o por analfabetismo funcional...



Estas dando por hecho que los 32 BTG existen solo porque lo dice fulanito de tal. Eso si, según tu son 32 BTG de vagabundos secuestrados por la calle ...


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Los finlandeses le quieren quitar el puesto a los polacos como los más tontos de Europa.



Pues nada más lejos de la realidad, según los informes y estudios actuales son los más listos de Europa:


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eric Maskin: “Occidente debería haber abrazado a Rusia en los noventa”
> 
> 
> El Nobel de Economía y el académico de Harvard cree que el riesgo de la estanflación aún es real
> ...



Siempre fue un matrimonio complicado. A ver, solo hay que echarle un vistazo a la historia y ver que una Europa unida bajo la tutela de una sola nación jamás ha funcionado y dudo que vaya a funcionar. En el pasado son numerosas las "naciones" que han intentado reinstaurar el "Imperio Romano": España, Francia, Alemania, Rusia y supongo que en cierta medida también los británicos y quizás a su modo los turcos.

Una unión EU-Rusia con supremacía rusa no hubiera funcionado nunca. Es demasiado grande como para que la UE pueda tragarse a Rusia sin convertirse la EU en parte de Rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues nada más lejos de la realidad, según los informes y estudios actuales son los más listos de Europa:



Pues no lo parece.


----------



## Bartleby (22 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Greenpeace carga contra todo aquello que pone en peligro la hegemonía de la anglosfera en cualquier campo que puedan relacionar con el "medio ambiente".
> 
> Como organización al servicio de la anglosfera se dedicó a incordiar el desarrollo de armas nucleares de Francia, lo que nunca hicieron contra EEUU, ni GB.
> 
> ...



Pero es que es muy sencillo: Quien paga, manda. ¿Quiénes financian a esas organizaciones?, pues eso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @ChuckPfarrer
> CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).



Me parece un farol, es un paso peligroso hacia una mayor escalada, y viniendo del WP, lo cojo con pinzas (se dice que esta dentro de los 40 millones de dolares que Biden y su amigo imaginario quiere mandar a ucrania).


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pienso que habrá una solución de hechos consumados, es decir:
> 
> - Unos territorios formalmente controlados por Rusia, que la propia Rusia integre como suyos ( y que no se lo reconozcan Internacionalmente).
> 
> ...



Es una apuesta muy arriesgada para Rusia, su aislamiento contra "occidente" puede ser letal economica, industrial y tecnológicamente a medio plazo si no se las ingenia para romper tal aislamiento. El apoyo chino se lo van a cobrar bien cobrado y nada les asegura que China en un momento dado no les vaya a dar alguna puñalada trapera.


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los drones hacen que uno tenga otra visión de un asalto a las posiciones del contrario, curioso vídeo…



Menuda ratonera


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A nivel militar lo que me está sorprendiendo de los rusos son sus misiles. Es lo mejor que tienen y les funcionan muy bien.



República misilera y enriquecedora de Uranio, además de tener hidrocarburos, plantar trigo y financiar contrainformación para el resto del mundo ¿se le conoce alguna otra "virtud"?.


----------



## rascachapas (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando eres puta y pagas la cama:



Japón es una colonia de EEUU desde 1945.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Le queda mucho más tiempo. Cuando lo de Ucrania termine, y ya no queda mucho que gastar del lado otánico, Rusia pasará con la siguiente de sus exigencias del documento de diciembre del 2021: desmantelar todas las instalaciones militares otánicas al este del Elba instaladas desde 1991. Por las buenas o por las malas.



Desnuclearizar el este del Elba sería justo si a cambio también se desnucleriza todo lo que haya al oeste del Volga. Si Berlin está con las patas abiertas y las bragas en los tobillos, lo justo es que Moscú también.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> República misilera y enriquecedora de Uranio, además de tener hidrocarburos, plantar trigo y financiar contrainformación para el resto del mundo ¿se le conoce alguna otra "virtud"?.



Número de laureados de los Premios Nobel por país





Pues para ser una mierda de republica es el 4 país de premios Nobel.


*Vitali Lázarevich Guínzburg* (en ruso, Виталий Лазаревич Гинзбург; Moscú, Rusia, 21 de septiembrejul./ 4 de octubre de 1916greg. – ibídem, 8 de noviembre de 2009) fue un físico teórico y astrofísico soviético. Obtuvo el Premio Nobel de Física en 2003 por sus contribuciones pioneras a la teoría de los superconductores y de los superfluidos. Fue un declarado activista ateísta.1 



Así solo de primeras en este siglo.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues nada más lejos de la realidad, según los informes y estudios actuales son los más listos de Europa:



Estos tres últimos años han servido para comprobar que esas estadísticas no valen para nada.


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desnuclearizar el este del Elba sería justo si a cambio también se desnucleriza todo lo que haya al oeste del Volga. Si Berlin está con las patas abiertas y las bragas en los tobillos, lo justo es que Moscú también.



No entiendes nada. Básicamente los rusos dicen que los yankis se lleven toda su chatarra de vuelta p'a casa. Los rusos no dicen nada de que los* ALEMANES* o los *POLACOS* se armen hasta los dientes o no. Allá ellos


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @ChuckPfarrer
> CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).



Creo recordar que los desplegaron en la guerra del golfo para proteger a Israel de los misiles Scud y no hicieron muy buen trabajo.


----------



## rascachapas (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho del sector primario en España, pero con lo ancha que es Castilla y esos terrenos tan extensos no me puedo creer que España no sea el granero de Europa. Algo se me escapa.



Ese algo se llama UE. 

Cuando entramos en la UE desde Bruselas se les pagaba a los agricultores españoles por arrancar sus cultivos.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> República misilera y enriquecedora de Uranio, además de tener hidrocarburos, plantar trigo y financiar contrainformación para el resto del mundo ¿se le conoce alguna otra "virtud"?.



¿Y te parece poco?. Tampoco es que haya mucho más entre cielo y tierra. Además se te olvidan las virtudes humanistas porque quieres. Siguen teniendo grandes músicos, intelectuales, científicos e ingenieros. Además de tías buenas.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

los nazis estos.son una banda de niñatos.. no apto para ojos sensibles
NO VEAIS EL.FINAL.DEL VIDEO


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Esto se debería de saber desde un principio. Ucrania a occidente le importa una mierda, si se han creído que les iban a apoyar hasta la victoria, se han equivocado desde el primer minuto, pronto, empezaremos a ver a ucranianos llorando diciendo que les han destruido el país y les han olvidado, era lo que cabía esperar desde el primer momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué más puede hacer la OTAN/UE/EEUU para ayudarlos? ¿Comenzar a derribar aviones rusos? ¿Lanzar misiles a bases rusas desde Polonia y Rumanía? ¿Regalarles unos cientos de nukes a los ucranianos?. Todo eso lleva a la IIIGM. Lo único que pueden hacer es enviarle dinero y armas, como eso por si solo no sirve de mucho, llegado el caso, recortarán los envíos. Ya solo les queda acoger a todo ucraniano que pretenda huir de la dictadura y represión rusa sobre los territorios ucranianos y sancionar económicamente a Rusia. Como en vista de que las sanciones no están sirviendo de nada lo único que les queda es mantenerlas a largo plazo. El trabajo ruso por su parte sería ir desmontando esas sanciones una vez que finalice la guerra.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pongo en duda la veracidad de esta noticia pero ya la he visto en diferentes sitios. Pendiente de confirmar. Hacen referencia a que se prepara un recibimiento VIP en la prisión de Rostov. Está prevista una reunión personal entre Kadyrov y el nazi detenido David Kasatkin quien amenazó con matar a los comandantes chechenos, al propio Kadyrov y a sus hijos pequeños.
> 
> De ser cierto se va abe un follón que no sabe ni doooonde sa metio.



¿En un vis-a-vis? ¿Habrán condones?


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Número de laureados de los Premios Nobel por país
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066700
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066701
> 
> ...



Fliparías con la cantidad de rusos que hay en las mejores universidades americanas. Habría que ver cuantos nobel USA son de origen Ruso (o Alemán).

Edito: Extiendo mi comentario anterior a Israel.


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Como dije la táctica Rusa del principio de la guerra es la típica Rusa de guerra en profundidad. Asalto masivo y por sorpresa de una masa acorazada, toma de aeropuertos por tropas paracaidistas o aerotransportadas. Y colapsar al enemigo por un abrumador numero, potencia de fuego y sopresa. Esta táctica permitio derrotar al mayor ejercito de Japon(1 millon de hombres)en una semana. Siendo la mayor derrota militar de la historia, nunca en tampoco tiempo se derroto a tantos.
> 
> 
> Pero es lo que hicieron pero en el sur hacia el mar de Azov que era el objetivo principal, y con una exito enorme, tomando el equivalente al Levante Español en una semana o menos, cercando a una guarnición de 14.000 en Mariupol. También avanzando hasta Kherson y logrando los objetivos de la primera oleada. Mientras en Kiev fue una operación de distracción para fijar allí las tropas que deberían haber ido a combatir en el sur y evitar el desastre de Mariupol. Tras confirmarse que tenían seguro el sur retirarón las tropas como tenían previsto, no vimos nada de esa supuesta desbandada porque estaba programado. Si fuera una fracaso lo de Kiev el ejercito Ucraniano los hubiera ido a perseguir en masa pero no hemos visto nada de eso. Y como vimos del material utilizado en Kiev eran unidades de 2, con material perdible y soldados de remplazo en su mayoria. Y aqui donde la propaganda Ucraniana hizo de las suyas, multiplicando las bajas Rusas como los panes y los peces. Dando la impresión de que aquello fue un Berlin o Stalingrado. Cuando con suerte no llegarían ni a las mil bajas con 500 muertos rusos como mucho.
> ...



Discrepo un poco en lo de kiev. No era de distracción exactamente, aunque el objetivo no era entrar a kiev si o sí, como dicen muchos.

La entrada a kiev solamente era posible ante un colapso ucraniano, al no darse el caso se quedarón por ahí fijándo tropas. Mi duda es si intentaron sitiar a kiev en su totalidad o no, y para eso parece que les faltaron tropas. También es cierto que en acabarse las negociaciones se retiraron, porque esa posibilidad política de acabar pronto la guerra, se acabó.

Entonces no consiguieron el objetivo de rendir o forzar un acuerdo a ucrania, aunque sí distrajeron/fijarón tropas mientras estuvieron. También es verdad que no fueron expulsados, se retiraron.
Rusia logró avances en el sur de ucrania, dejando el dombass donde estaba -ya que la situación del dombas no iba a cambiar- y acabó pasando de la "fase 1" a la "fase 2"... "si no hay rendición/acuerdo (1), pues a una guerra convencional limitada (2)".


Eso opino desde el sofá, claro.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿En un vis-a-vis? ¿Habrán condones?



El Kadyrov es un carnicero que da bastante ascazo. No me extraña que los rusos usen a los chechenos como carne de cañón.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues no lo parece.



O no somos los suficientemente inteligentes para entenderlos.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Qué más puede hacer la OTAN/UE/EEUU para ayudarlos? ¿Comenzar a derribar aviones rusos? ¿Lanzar misiles a bases rusas desde Polonia y Rumanía? ¿Regalarles unos cientos de nukes a los ucranianos?. Todo eso lleva a la IIIGM. Lo único que pueden hacer es enviarle dinero y armas, como eso por si solo no sirve de mucho, llegado el caso, recortarán los envíos. Ya solo les queda acoger a todo ucraniano que pretenda huir de la dictadura y represión rusa sobre los territorios ucranianos y sancionar económicamente a Rusia. Como en vista de que las sanciones no están sirviendo de nada lo único que les queda es mantenerlas a largo plazo. El trabajo ruso por su parte sería ir desmontando esas sanciones una vez que finalice la guerra.



*LO VA A PAGAR SU PUTA MADRE.. UCRANIA ES UNA BANDA DE ASESINOS Y LADRONES.... UCRANIA ES LA LLAVE DE LA.DESTRUCCION DE EUROPA

En la capital comunitaria asumen que la UE pagará la mayor parte de la factura de la reconstrucción. Ucrania tiene que levantar desde cero colegios, residencias, puentes o carreteras. No se sabe a cuánto ascenderá el monto, pero las primeras estimaciones ya hablan de cientos de miles de millones de euros.*


----------



## brunstark (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Kadyrov es un carnicero que da bastante ascazo. No me extraña que los rusos usen a los chechenos como carne de cañón.



El otro es un buen chaval, claro....


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Qué más puede hacer la OTAN/UE/EEUU para ayudarlos? ¿Comenzar a derribar aviones rusos? ¿Lanzar misiles a bases rusas desde Polonia y Rumanía? ¿Regalarles unos cientos de nukes a los ucranianos?. Todo eso lleva a la IIIGM. Lo único que pueden hacer es enviarle dinero y armas, como eso por si solo no sirve de mucho, llegado el caso, recortarán los envíos. Ya solo les queda acoger a todo ucraniano que pretenda huir de la dictadura y represión rusa sobre los territorios ucranianos y sancionar económicamente a Rusia. Como en vista de que las sanciones no están sirviendo de nada lo único que les queda es mantenerlas a largo plazo. El trabajo ruso por su parte sería ir desmontando esas sanciones una vez que finalice la guerra.



La OTAN/UE/EEUU no está ayudando a Ucrania. Los está usando. Y los usará mientras salgan las cuentas. Después ya no.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una apuesta muy arriesgada para Rusia, su aislamiento contra "occidente" puede ser letal economica, industrial y tecnológicamente a medio plazo si no se las ingenia para romper tal aislamiento. El apoyo chino se lo van a cobrar bien cobrado y nada les asegura que China en un momento dado no les vaya a dar alguna puñalada trapera.



El intento de bloqueo a Rusia lo están llevando a cabo EEUU, Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y Europa con fisuras.

Queda mucho mundo para comerciar y para que las empresas de los países que intentan el bloqueo se lo salten mediante empresas interpuestas en terceros países.

Veremos.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Y te parece poco?. Tampoco es que haya mucho más entre cielo y tierra. Además se te olvidan las virtudes humanistas porque quieres. Siguen teniendo grandes músicos, intelectuales, científicos e ingenieros. Además de tías buenas.



La aportación rusa a las artes y la cultura es bestial. Ahora, inmersos en la "cultura de la cancelación", es algo que se intenta ocultar. Pero el legado está ahí.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> El otro es un buen chaval, claro....



Una cosa no quita la otra, no hay que ser tan idiotas como para no ver lo que es evidente.


----------



## Seronoser (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo de Chusky, es un flipe, la visión que tienen es del frente ruso a punto de colapsar, justo ahora que los rusos han terminado con la resistencia en la acería, que se han rendido varios miles, y que son los rusos los que avanzan.
> 
> Pero lo más curioso es que no se leen muchos partes de guerra, sean de un bando u otro, sino sólo opiniones de foreros, algunas son interesantes de leer, pero la mayoría son simple autobombo y darse la razón unos a otros en bucle.



Me apuesto las dos manos que les pones un mapa del mundo, y el 99% de los foreros de ese hilo, no sabe pintar donde está



Impresionante dijo:


> *presidente serbio promete resistir a las sanciones contra Rusia el mayor tiempo posible*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los políticos serbios están jugando a algo peligroso: la equidistancia.
Y no es momento de jugar. Es momento de posicionarse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Uno de los prisioneros de guerra que se rindió de Azovstal resultó ser un hombre de Azov que amenazó con matar a Kadyrov y "dejar que sus hijas anden por ahí". El nombre del "intrépido guerrero ucraniano" es David Georgievich Kasatkin.

Al comienzo de la operación especial, un nativo de Mariupol nacido en 1996 con educación secundaria ya figuraba en el regimiento de Azov.

En los primeros días de las hostilidades, se encontró con un coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, responsable de la defensa de la costa: Kasatkin le disparó. Más tarde, mientras estaba sentado en los sótanos de Azovstal, David escribió un llamamiento a "Kadyrov y sus perros", en el que prometió matar al jefe de Chechenia y "su camada de lechones", y "dejar que sus hijas anden".

Después de ser hecho prisionero, se le pidió al hombre de Azov que se quitara la ropa y mostrara sus tatuajes. En su cuerpo había un lugar para las citas de Leonid de la película "300 Spartans" y para la cabeza del demonio Baphomet, y para la frase que afirmaba la vida: "matar a todos".


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los nazis estos.son una banda de niñatos.. no apto para ojos sensibles
> NO VEAIS EL.FINAL.DEL VIDEO



Se podía haber terminado el segarro, o habérselo pasado a algún compañero.
Qué egoista.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Número de laureados de los Premios Nobel por país
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066700
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066701
> 
> ...



Población Finlandia ~ 5 millones de personas. Población Rusia actual 144 millones, población de la URSS 1989: 280 millones. Las comparaciones hay que hacerlas con cosas comparables entre sí. También podríamos decir que Rusia necesita una "desnazificación" más urgente que Ucrania, puesto que hay bastantes más nazis en Rusia que en Ucrania por una razón puramente numérica.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No entiendes nada. Básicamente los rusos dicen que los yankis se lleven toda su chatarra de vuelta p'a casa. Los rusos no dicen nada de que los* ALEMANES* o los *POLACOS* se armen hasta los dientes o no. Allá ellos



Si los EEUU se llevan su chatarra a América a los Alemanes y Polacos nos le queda otra que montarse un arsenal de miles de cabezas nucleares apuntando a Moscú y cualquier ciudad de más de 50.000 habitantes rusa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Producen menos por hectarea que en España ...cosechando dos veces al año???
> No se, Rick...



Poco más o menos como los secanos de España, eso es lo que he dicho. Producen más en Francia e Inglaterra, por ejemplo. Lo de las dos cosechas (de secano) no sé de dónde lo sacas. La agricultura de secano de las estepas ucranianas no se diferencia gran cosa de la meseteña ibérica, salvo por los suelos negros, que no son la panacea contrariamente a lo que están diciendo muchos "geoestrategas" (en clima de estepa, insisto, si te metes más al norte la cosa cambia, hacia centroeuropa):






El mapa es de producción de trigo por Ha. En maíz son más productivos, por el suelo, pero eso ya es regadío.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *LO VA A PAGAR SU PUTA MADRE.. UCRANIA ES UNA BANDA DE ASESINOS Y LADRONES.... UCRANIA ES LA LLAVE DE LA.DESTRUCCION DE EUROPA*



Joder con las histéricas follarusos, son como las gitanas esas que cuando se ven agobiadas salen chillando y dando palos.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El intento de bloqueo a Rusia lo están llevando a cabo EEUU, Canadá, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y Europa con fisuras.
> 
> Queda mucho mundo para comerciar y para que las empresas de los países que intentan el bloqueo se lo salten mediante empresas interpuestas en terceros países.
> 
> Veremos.



Evidentemente es lo que van a hacer. El capitalismo es inherentemente corrupto, así que si a las empresas occidentales no les dejan comprar materias primas en Rusia lo harán de forma indirecta por intermediarios.


----------



## El Promotor (22 May 2022)

Hilo de descanso para los guerreros del teclado:

*PARA HACER FRENTE A LA GUERRA, A LA CRISIS ENERGÉTICA, A LA INFLACIÓN, AL COVID, A LA VIRUELA DEL MONO Y DEMÁS APOCALIPSIS SOLO NOS QUEDA...*

Broootaaal. *




*

@Von Rudel @Teuro @alnitak @Tails @HDR @Roedr @kelden @pifiado @Demócrata y cristiano @arriondas @Eneko Aritza


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Población Finlandia ~ 5 millones de personas. Población Rusia actual 144 millones, población de la URSS 1989: 280 millones. Las comparaciones hay que hacerlas con cosas comparables entre sí. También podríamos decir que Rusia necesita una "desnazificación" más urgente que Ucrania, puesto que hay bastantes más nazis en Rusia que en Ucrania por una razón puramente numérica.



A Finlandia le ha ido muy bien estos 80 años mamando de la teta de la URSS primero y Rusia después. A Rusia le interesa, como a todo el mundo, tener un vecindario tranquilo y estable, a diferencia de otras geopolíticas pirómanas. Energía barata y contratos momio que quien los pudiera pillar, a Finlandia le han prometido que toda la construcción naval que le encargaba Rusia, se la van a multiplicar los otánicos para la conquista otánica del polo Norte.   Si alguien tiene acciones en los astilleros finlandeses, ya las puede ir vendiendo cagando hostias, la OTAN no les va a encargar nada ....  Por no hablar de las 4 centrales nucleares que los rusos les montaron a precio de amigo y que hay que mantener y alimentar de combustible ruso.

Finlandia se va a ir a la mierda y va a pasar de un país cagarro, con la economía que le cuadra para 5 millones de habitantes con un tercio al norte del círculo polar, a exportar putas y braceros como sus vecinos de baltikistán.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si los EEUU se llevan su chatarra a América a los Alemanes y Polacos nos le queda otra que montarse un arsenal de miles de cabezas nucleares apuntando a Moscú y cualquier ciudad de más de 50.000 habitantes rusa.



no os hagais pajas

la.mayor potencia nuclear es LA FEDERACION RUSA con 6000 ojivas

el pais maa grande de la.tierra es la FEDERACION RUSA

el.40% de los recursos del muundo son de la FEDERACION RUSA

solo el 3% de la poblacion mundial vive en la FEDERACION RUSA

creo que esta clarisimo el futuro... no se si lo.veremos noaotros pero esta clarisimo


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si los EEUU se llevan su chatarra a América a los Alemanes y Polacos nos le queda otra que montarse un arsenal de miles de cabezas nucleares apuntando a Moscú y cualquier ciudad de más de 50.000 habitantes rusa.



No creo que los rusos tuvieran excesivos problemas para lograr un acuerdo de seguridad europeo si no estuvieran los yankis por ahí jodiendo. Lo llevan proponiendo 30 años.


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de los foreros no van a entenderlo ...











Felix Steiner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## John Nash (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Siempre fue un matrimonio complicado. A ver, solo hay que echarle un vistazo a la historia y ver que una Europa unida bajo la tutela de una sola nación jamás ha funcionado y dudo que vaya a funcionar. En el pasado son numerosas las "naciones" que han intentado reinstaurar el "Imperio Romano": España, Francia, Alemania, Rusia y supongo que en cierta medida también los británicos y quizás a su modo los turcos.
> 
> Una unión EU-Rusia con supremacía rusa no hubiera funcionado nunca. Es demasiado grande como para que la UE pueda tragarse a Rusia sin convertirse la EU en parte de Rusia.



Como manipulas el discurso. Nadie ha hablado de supremacía rusa ni de matrimonios. En cambio nos tragamos _ad eternam_ una supremacía bastarda usana cuyo fin es el interés material de sus élites del S&P 500 y su sistema financiero.


----------



## rascachapas (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues nada más lejos de la realidad, según los informes y estudios actuales son los más listos de Europa:



Pues acaban de colocar una diana en Helsinki con una docena de misiles nucleares apuntándoles solo por el postureo.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Discrepo un poco en lo de kiev. No era de distracción exactamente, aunque el objetivo no era entrar a kiev si o sí, como dicen muchos.
> 
> La entrada a kiev solamente era posible ante un colapso ucraniano, al no darse el caso se quedarón por ahí fijándo tropas. Mi duda es si intentaron sitiar a kiev en su totalidad o no, y para eso parece que les faltaron tropas. También es cierto que en acabarse las negociaciones se retiraron, porque esa posibilidad política de acabar pronto la guerra, se acabó.
> 
> ...



Aquí solo podemos especular porque claro, ni estoy allí, ni se las cifras, movimientos, etc.... para dar una opinión valida al 100%.



Claro que si le regalanban Kiev ellos iban a entrar, no son tontos, pero el objetivo no era Kiev, eso ya lo sabemos con el paso del tiempo. El objetivo era el Sur, realmente pro-Ruso, como vemos que no existen ni manifestaciones en contra(de esas Masivas que no vendian, ni esa guerrilla de Tito),Kiev era un objetivo de distracción que para que el enemigo no lo vea venir tienes que planteartelo como si fuer en serio. Pero como demostre: a Kiev no se llevaron ni los Chechenos, ni Terminators, ni T-90, ni la artilleria pesada, ni las ultimas armas de Rusia(Como si empezamos a ver en el Donbass).

Se utilizaron tropas de reserva con material perdible y mas viejo, T72 o BMG de periodo mas sovietico. Porque se aceptaba que iban a haber bajas pero eran aceptables(la guerra es así de puta). Pero el bien era mayor, sobre todo anulando así la superioridad numerica de Ucrania, recordemos tenía 200.000 soldados profesionales, mas mercenarios de la Otan , mas milicias y policia local vs Rusia solo envio a 100.000 soldados. Con ese numero de soldados es imposible tomar un país como Ucrania en una semana , como nos vendian los propagandistas de la Otan. Ningun alto mando o Oberkomando se toma eso en serio. Y el alto mando Ruso lo sabía por eso utilizo el ordago de Kiev, para anular las reservas estrategicas de Ucrania.

En teoría avisados, preparados y atrincherados los ucranianos ya de hacia meses, no deberían haber perdido la cantidad de territorio en tan poco tiempo. Y menos aun que casí les tomen la capital en una semana. Para mí es una cagada del alto mando Ucraniano/OTan/Usa. Lo normal es que Rusia avanzara como ahora en Ucrania a ese ritmo. Pero el golpe audaz de Rusia tomo por sorpresa a las intenciones de defensa de la Otan. Lo normal esperando el ataque, atrincherados y viendo por donde estaban las tropas(Usa pasaba información al segundo). La punta de lanza de Kiev no debía ni haberse acercado a Kiev. Y Rusia no debía de haber tomado toda la fachada maritima Oriental en tan poco tiempo.


Para mi o es una cagada de ucrania/Otan o es una brillantez de los Rusos.



Pero lo normal es que sabíendo de antemano que te van atacar, que te coman todo ese terreno en tan poco tiempo.

Esto es de donde partieron los Rusos y como vemos nos muestran donde se concentraban las tropas Rusas, así que sabemos donde pueden atacar. Aun así vemos que en Crimea era un frente "fácilmente defendible"



En Este otro vemos un ejemplo de lo que tomarón. Como pudieron los Rusos tomar tal cantidad de territorio desde Crimea y el Donbass que estaban fortificados. Es que me parece increible




Pues fue por una razón simple, el avance programado he importante era por el sur.


----------



## Pato Sentado (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los rusos combaten distinto en la ofensiva del Donbass
> 
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos en primera línea detectan cambios en el enemigo
> ...



Eso es lo que pone en su manual, eso y hacer bolsas. Es que hace apenas 2 semanas que están en guerra


----------



## keylargof (22 May 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (22 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me apuesto las dos manos que les pones un mapa del mundo, y el 99% de los foreros de ese hilo, no sabe pintar donde está
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que hizo Yugoeslavia durante la Guerra Fría, intentando preservar su neutralidad a toda costa, y ya vimos como se lo agredecieron los anglo-germánicos en cuanto desapareció la URSS y tuvieron la oportunidad.


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Le recuerdo que lanchas de Greenpeace se ponian debajo de los barriles con residuos nucleares que los ingleses lanzaban frente a las costas de Galicia. Quizás lo que deberían haber hecho aquellos años es recoger los residuos nucleares y colocarlos debajo de sus gónadas.



Lo que debía hacer nuestra Armada es capturar esos barcos de hijos de puta anglos y hundirlos delante de la desembocadura del Támesis.


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es lo mismo que hizo Yugoeslavia durante la Guerra Fría, intentando preservar su neutralidad a toda costa, y ya vimos como se lo agredecieron los anglo-germánicos en cuanto desapareció la URSS y tuvieron la oportunidad.



La neutralidad es un ejercicio de poder real. Sólo los países fuertes pueden permitirse tal privilegio. Por eso es tan importante que las clases dirigentes aspiren a ese ideal, porque te lleva a tomar decisiones que te hacen más fuerte como país. 

En España, el último que se permitió tener una dosis de neutralidad fue Franco. Lo tenía clarísimo todo, y aún así tuvo que hacer concesiones a USA para que no nos escoñaran.


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A Finlandia le ha ido muy bien estos 80 años mamando de la teta de la URSS primero y Rusia después. A Rusia le interesa, como a todo el mundo, tener un vecindario tranquilo y estable, a diferencia de otras geopolíticas pirómanas. Energía barata y contratos momio que quien los pudiera pillar, a Finlandia le han prometido que toda la construcción naval que le encargaba Rusia, se la van a multiplicar los otánicos para la conquista otánica del polo Norte.   Si alguien tiene acciones en los astilleros finlandeses, ya las puede ir vendiendo cagando hostias, la OTAN no les va a encargar nada ....  Por no hablar de las 4 centrales nucleares que los rusos les montaron a precio de amigo y que hay que mantener y alimentar de combustible ruso.
> 
> Finlandia se va a ir a la mierda y va a pasar de un país cagarro, con la economía que le cuadra para 5 millones de habitantes con un tercio al norte del círculo polar, a exportar putas y braceros como sus vecinos de baltikistán.



Claro claro Finlandia es rica gracias a la generosidad rusa     

El nivel de retraso y pensamiento mágico de los follarusos es digno de admiración


----------



## LIRDISM (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A Finlandia le ha ido muy bien estos 80 años mamando de la teta de la URSS primero y Rusia después. A Rusia le interesa, como a todo el mundo, tener un vecindario tranquilo y estable, a diferencia de otras geopolíticas pirómanas. Energía barata y contratos momio que quien los pudiera pillar, a Finlandia le han prometido que toda la construcción naval que le encargaba Rusia, se la van a multiplicar los otánicos para la conquista otánica del polo Norte.   Si alguien tiene acciones en los astilleros finlandeses, ya las puede ir vendiendo cagando hostias, la OTAN no les va a encargar nada ....  Por no hablar de las 4 centrales nucleares que los rusos les montaron a precio de amigo y que hay que mantener y alimentar de combustible ruso.
> 
> Finlandia se va a ir a la mierda y va a pasar de un país cagarro, con la economía que le cuadra para 5 millones de habitantes con un tercio al norte del círculo polar, a exportar putas y braceros como sus vecinos de baltikistán.



Han estrenado la Olkiluoto un reactor nuclear fabricado por Francia por el grupo aveva y con ayuda alemana también, que ha sido una pesadilla en sobrecostes y se ha retrasado una década pero resulta que ahora que va a estrenarse es cuando intentan dejar de depender de los rusos, no se sabe como saldrá la jugada pero los sobrecostes ya los tienen encima.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 May 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que a este conflicto le quedan escasos meses, hasta que la OTAN corte el riego de armamento y millones a "fondo perdido". Ese plazo de tiempo tiene mucho que ver con el irreemplazable gas natural orco. La verdad es que no se puede estar financiando a los dos bandos al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene lógica posible. Tampoco se puede pretender que Ucrania se lance a la ofensiva con la superioridad de medios y combatientes que eso requiere. Editoriales como este nos indican por donde van a ir los tiros



Los EEUU quieren alargar el conflicto todo lo posible, a rio revuelto, ganancia de pescadores, a fecha de hoy los ucranianos lo maximo que han lanzado al ataque simultaneamente han sido tres batallones, estan muy verdes, solo funcionan a nivel de peloton como cazadores de carros...


----------



## alexforum (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Qué más puede hacer la OTAN/UE/EEUU para ayudarlos? ¿Comenzar a derribar aviones rusos? ¿Lanzar misiles a bases rusas desde Polonia y Rumanía? ¿Regalarles unos cientos de nukes a los ucranianos?. Todo eso lleva a la IIIGM. Lo único que pueden hacer es enviarle dinero y armas, como eso por si solo no sirve de mucho, llegado el caso, recortarán los envíos. Ya solo les queda acoger a todo ucraniano que pretenda huir de la dictadura y represión rusa sobre los territorios ucranianos y sancionar económicamente a Rusia. Como en vista de que las sanciones no están sirviendo de nada lo único que les queda es mantenerlas a largo plazo. El trabajo ruso por su parte sería ir desmontando esas sanciones una vez que finalice la guerra.



No se puede hacer más. Ya han cumplido su misión. Desgastar algo más a Rusia y aislarla de Europa.

En unos meses a cambiar el discurso y ya…


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una unión EU-Rusia con supremacía rusa no hubiera funcionado nunca. Es demasiado grande como para que la UE pueda tragarse a Rusia sin convertirse la EU en parte de Rusia.



Ese precisamente era el rol histórico que le tocaba cumplir a Ucrania, lo suficientemente rusa como para entenderse con Rusia, y lo suficientemente pequeña y "europea" como para entenderse y ser asimilable con la UE.
El papel político a desarrollar NO era ser pro-europea para ser antirrusa, o pro-rusa para ser antiatlántica, sino hacer de puente, de "limes comunicante".
Pero en lugar de aceptar ese rol de puente de comunicación y entendimiento, decidieron hacer la aventura de Turquía, estado-nación de base étnica, definido por el genocidio de lo que a su entender no era ucraniano.

Cuando el Imperio Otomano colapsó, y solo quedó la península anatólica y poco más, la mayoría étnica decidió iniciar un proceso de construcción de un estado-nación de base étnica (una Turquía para los turcos).
Simplemente exterminaron a las minorías armenias (cristianos), griegas (cristianos) y asirias (cristianos), con la entusíastica participación de las minorías kurdas (musulmanes). (Los kurdos se encuentran ahora que aunque sean musulmanes, no son turcos, así que son los siguientes de la lista en tener que ser asimilados o exterminados)
Ahora vemos muy normal y "de toda la vida" la existencia de una Turquía de los turcos de base étnica casi exclusivamente turca. Pero en su origen fue sangrante y genocida.

Y es la base del actual conflicto, el intento de convertir una Ucrania (territorio y administración) en una Ucranistán, donde quien no sea ucrano-étnico no tiene cabida.


----------



## John Nash (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La neutralidad es un ejercicio de poder real. Sólo los países fuertes pueden permitirse tal privilegio. Por eso es tan importante que las clases dirigentes aspiren a ese ideal, porque te lleva a tomar decisiones que te hacen más fuerte como país.
> 
> En España, el último que se permitió tener una dosis de neutralidad fue Franco. Lo tenía clarísimo todo, y aún así tuvo que hacer concesiones a USA para que no nos escoñaran.



La guerra civil no fue muy neutral. Sólo es comparable la neutralidad de España en la WWI. Por lo demás, Franco era militar y dejó en manos de sus patrocinadores la geopolítica y la gestión de la economía desde el fin de la autarquía a principios de los 50.


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me apuesto las dos manos que les pones un mapa del mundo, y el 99% de los foreros de ese hilo, no sabe pintar donde está
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este baboso ya se ve que es material Otanico.

Es del mismo molde que Morrison el Australiano. Gente débil y moldeada al estilo Lanlgey.


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Pongo en duda la veracidad de esta noticia pero ya la he visto en diferentes sitios. Pendiente de confirmar. Hacen referencia a que se prepara un recibimiento VIP en la prisión de Rostov. Está prevista una reunión personal entre Kadyrov y el nazi detenido David Kasatkin quien amenazó con matar a los comandantes chechenos, al propio Kadyrov y a sus hijos pequeños.
> 
> De ser cierto se va abe un follón que no sabe ni doooonde sa metio.



El Nazi llorará temblando y murmurando AKHMAT SILA..


----------



## .Kaikus (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El alcalde de Kiev, Klitschko, admite que #Ukraine distribuyó enormes cantidades de armas a voluntarios civiles que se suponía que iban a servir en batallones organizados, pero: "Para ser honesto, no tenemos el 100% de control [sobre ellos]". Gran trabajo de Biden y zelenski:
> Las tasas de asesinatos y delitos se dispararán



Armas entregadas a civiles, armas que desaparecen, creo recordar que en Kiev repartieron mas de *45.000 fusiles kalashnikov...*


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una apuesta muy arriesgada para Rusia, su aislamiento contra "occidente" puede ser letal economica, industrial y tecnológicamente a medio plazo si no se las ingenia para romper tal aislamiento. El apoyo chino se lo van a cobrar bien cobrado y nada les asegura que China en un momento dado no les vaya a dar alguna puñalada trapera.



Estamos muy contaminados por el modo en que las relaciones internacionales son llevadas en el último siglo. Pero esa no ha sido siempre la norma, cierto que ha habido siempre países piratas que no fueron jamás debidamente reprendidos, pero la mayoría cumplían sus tratados porque sabían que era más rentable.


----------



## Satori (22 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es lo mismo que hizo Yugoeslavia durante la Guerra Fría, intentando preservar su neutralidad a toda costa, y ya vimos como se lo agredecieron los anglo-germánicos en cuanto desapareció la URSS y tuvieron la oportunidad.



La responsabilidad del origen de lo que pasó en Yugoslavia, aparte del odio larvado que se tenían dentro del país, hay que apuntársela a Alemania y en menor medida, al Vaticano. 

Los eeuu se limitaron a sacar ventaja luego con el conflicto, pero por esta vez no lo originaron, ni ellos ni los putos británicos.


----------



## Satori (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra civil no fue muy neutral. Sólo es comparable la neutralidad de España en la WWI. *Por lo demás, Franco era militar y dejó en manos de sus patrocinadores la geopolítica y la gestión de la economía desde el fin de la autarquía a principios de los 50.*



Falso de toda falsedad.


----------



## DCD (22 May 2022)

Que los oficiales de la OTAN en Azovstal estaban en misión humanitaria. Dirigiendo la evacuación y tal



Que no había oficiales de la OTAN ahí decían

Ahora ya me creo más lo de los laboratorios


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Aquí solo podemos especular porque claro, ni estoy allí, ni se las cifras, movimientos, etc.... para dar una opinión valida al 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quizás se sepa en un futuro. Yo creo como dije, que tenian como opciónes en kiev:

AA - colapso de ucrania.
A - rendición/negociación, y mi duda es si con sitio a kiev o sin el.
B - fijar tropas hasta cuando considerasen necesario, para dividir tropas y meter presión.

Ninguna de las primeras funcionó, la AA casi imposible, la A complicada pero entraba en lo posible, y la B un mínimo objetivo razonable que ayudaría en los avances al sur de ucrania. Si la única opción inicial fuese la B, creo que se hubieran ahorrado lo de hostomel y tomar irpin y etc, y se hubieran quedado por chernovil y poco más.
Para mí el plan inicial era el A, AA con suerte y B como resultado de una resistencia mayor a la esperada y falta de tropas.

El norte de crimea era el primer objetivo, al 100% pasase lo que pasase, otro punto más a favor para operar en kiev, independientemente de que plan fuese el utilizado. Lo que no vendería como una victoria el tema de kiev, aunque tampoco una derrota. No lo vendería como una operación de distracción. Fué un objetivo político que no pudieron lograr, aunque lograron el valor militar de dividir a las fuerzas de ucrania, que ya consiguieron buenos avances gracias a ello.

Creo que opinamos lo mismo, simplemente yo considero que por circustancias acabó con el resultado de una "maniobra de distracción", pero tenian más planes en mente.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los nazis estos.son una banda de niñatos.. no apto para ojos sensibles
> NO VEAIS EL.FINAL.DEL VIDEO



¿A qué estaban jugando?


----------



## kasperle1966 (22 May 2022)

*Grifo de uranio*






En Europa se habla mucho del embargo sobre el petróleo y el gas rusos, pero por olvido o deliberadamente guardan silencio sobre el uranio enriquecido, informa N-TV. Pero la UE depende de ello más que del combustible azul. Al mismo tiempo, también estamos hablando de dependencia tecnológica, que las centrales nucleares europeas no podrán superar sin dañar seriamente la producción. Cerrar el "grifo de uranio" amenaza con socavar el suministro de energía en países enteros, advierten los expertos.

La UE está ahora en pleno debate sobre cómo abandonar el petróleo y el gas rusos, según N-TV. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, insiste en que esto debe hacerse "lo antes posible". Pero por olvido o intencionalmente, los políticos europeos guardan silencio sobre el suministro de otras materias primas rusas, a saber, el uranio enriquecido, que, en el contexto de todas las discusiones recientes, se encuentra en una especie de “zona ciega”. Al mismo tiempo, la UE depende de él mucho más que del gas natural, pues, según la Comunidad Europea de la Energía Atómica, compra a Rusia y Kazajistán cerca del 40% del uranio enriquecido necesario para el funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares. al Kremlin”, explican los expertos.

Al mismo tiempo, el sindicato adquiere de Moscú no solo materias primas, sino también tecnologías, continúa N-TV. A lo largo de los años, el Kremlin ha invertido miles de millones en mejorar el proceso tecnológico de enriquecimiento de uranio y ha podido lograr el éxito: las instalaciones rusas están consideradas entre las mejores del mundo. Además, hay 18 países de la UE donde se encuentran los reactores nucleares rusos: dos en Bulgaria, seis en la República Checa, dos en Finlandia, cuatro en Hungría y cuatro en Eslovaquia.

La Comunidad Europea de la Energía Atómica destaca que en este ámbito Europa es muy dependiente de Rusia y “extremadamente vulnerable”. Después de todo, los reactores de agua a presión deben reemplazarse periódicamente. Al mismo tiempo, solo funcionan con varillas hexagonales de fabricación rusa. Los fabricantes occidentales tienen poca o ninguna experiencia con estos elementos combustibles, lo que hace imposible que los operadores de centrales nucleares europeas reduzcan su dependencia de Rusia sin dañar gravemente la producción.

La estrategia del Kremlin era empezar a suministrar a Occidente uranio barato y tecnología nuclear, explica N-TV. Y ella trabajó. A pesar de las hostilidades en Ucrania, la cooperación en esta área continúa. Rusia no gana tanto dinero con esto como con la venta de gas y petróleo, pero aun así van a cubrir los gastos militares. Además, los acontecimientos en Ucrania, en cierto sentido, jugaron a favor del jefe del Kremlin, Vladimir Putin. Gracias a ellos, el precio del uranio en el mercado mundial aumentó un 30%, alcanzando el valor más alto de los últimos 11 años.

Muchos operadores de plantas de energía nuclear temen que el presidente ruso les cierre el "grifo de uranio". Esto tendrá consecuencias catastróficas para Occidente, advierten los expertos, porque durante todo este tiempo no han tomado ninguna medida para diversificar los suministros en esta zona. Hay muy pocos vendedores de esta materia prima, y los tiempos de entrega son muy largos. Detener la venta de uranio enriquecido dañaría gravemente el funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares y socavaría el suministro de energía de países enteros, como Eslovaquia y Hungría, que reciben la mitad de su electricidad de la energía nuclear civil.

El grado de dependencia de estos estados de Rusia se evidencia en un episodio significativo cuando, a pesar de la prohibición de las sanciones, se permitió que los aviones de transporte rusos aterrizaran en Eslovaquia y Hungría en la primavera para entregar elementos combustibles. Gracias al abandono de la energía nuclear, Alemania es, por supuesto, menos dependiente de los suministros de uranio. Pero la empresa rusa Rosatom también gana dinero allí: en el almacenamiento de desechos radiactivos y el desmantelamiento de centrales nucleares. Además, la interrupción del suministro eléctrico en varios países europeos dará lugar a un aumento imprevisto de los precios en el mercado eléctrico europeo, que inevitablemente sufrirán los alemanes.

Para evitar tal situación, los operadores de plantas nucleares estadounidenses pidieron a su gobierno que continuara con las entregas de uranio ruso a pesar de los combates en Ucrania. Hasta el día de hoy, Estados Unidos no ha impuesto ninguna sanción contra Rosatom, aunque esta empresa estatal es el objetivo más adecuado para las medidas punitivas, aunque solo sea por la posición dominante que ocupa en el mundo, concluye N-TV.

https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2022-05-22/N-TV-Evrope-stoit-bolshe-opasatsya - cink 
https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Wir-haengen-auch-an-Russlands-Atomtropf-article23343954.html - original en alemán 

Урановый кран


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿A qué estaban jugando?



Pues no se ha cepillao al que le estaba grabando de puto globo ...


----------



## Yomateix (22 May 2022)

A los líderes Europeos los menosprecía a la mínima que tiene ocasión, pero a su amo está muy agradecido como no para de recordar.

"Zelenski tilda de "extremadamente difícil" la situación en el Donbás y reitera su agradecimiento a EEUU"


*Serbia evita imponer sanciones contra Rusia*

El presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, ha afirmado este sábado que Belgrado evitará alinearse con las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia mientras pueda y dialogará con el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, para firmar un nuevo acuerdo de suministro de gas.


El ministro de Desarrollo Económico de Rusia, Maxim Reshetnikov, ha asegurado este domingo que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia están creando oportunidades para que varias naciones asiáticas, entre ellas Tailandia, entren en el mercado ruso.


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿A qué estaban jugando?



A la ruleta rusa, con un fusil.


----------



## Discordante (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A los líderes Europeos los menosprecía a la mínima que tiene ocasión, pero a su amo está muy agradecido como no para de recordar.
> 
> "Zelenski tilda de "extremadamente difícil" la situación en el Donbás y reitera su agradecimiento a EEUU"
> 
> ...



Les acaban de aprobar un programa de prestamo y arriendo de 40.000 millones. El 25% del PIB de Ucrania de antes del conflicto.

Si no esta agradecido me lo haria mirar.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> @ChuckPfarrer
> CAMBIO DE JUEGO: EE. UU. anunció que está enviando sistemas antimisiles antiaéreos MIM-104 Patriot a Ucrania. Las baterías Patriot pueden interceptar aviones y misiles balísticos a distancias > 31 millas (50 km) y altitudes de hasta 79.000 pies (24.000 metros).



Mas que cambio de juego es el siguiente nivel en el juego, hasta el último nivel, el nuclear, ¿sabe alguien qué mas armas puede suministrar USA a Ucrania??.

Porque después de los Patriot ya no debe quedar mucho más.


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066566
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se preparan para una ofensiva en las regiones de Nikolaev y Zaporozhye
> 
> El Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra observa la intensificación de la actividad de combate en el área fronteriza de la región de Kherson-Nikolaev.



Sobre esta fuente, ISW: pertenece a lo mas neocons (Khagan/Nulands)
del belicismo PNAC... Había que decirlo, que luego pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿A qué estaban jugando?



Aqui están, estos sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
los héroes del gaviotónnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Yomateix (22 May 2022)

"*EEUU acusa a Rusia* de usar el hambre como arma"

Pero si no les permitias traer cereal ni productos Rusos de ningún tipo porque estaba vetado todo comercio y todo barco Ruso.....Ahora resulta que con todo minado (por los propios Ucranianos) el único responsable es Rusia porque ahora te entran urgencias por la necesidad del ceral Ucraniano y el Ruso. Si EEUU no llevase años entrenando al ejército Ucraniano, enviandoles armas e intentando meterlo en la UE sabiendo que iba a desencadenar esto (y que quienes lo pagarían serían la UE, los Rusos y Ucrania mientras EEUU vende el gas más caro y se aprovecha para hacer negocios con venta de armas) quizás no estaríamos en toda esta situación. Las acusaciones de un EEUU que no tiene problemas en atacar otros paises cuando le ha interesado....pero que malos son el resto cuando hacen lo mismo que ellos, eso si, a EEUU nadie se atreve a sancionarlo.


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Poco más o menos como los secanos de España, eso es lo que he dicho. Producen más en Francia e Inglaterra, por ejemplo. Lo de las dos cosechas (de secano) no sé de dónde lo sacas. La agricultura de secano de las estepas ucranianas no se diferencia gran cosa de la meseteña ibérica, salvo por los suelos negros, que no son la panacea contrariamente a lo que están diciendo muchos "geoestrategas" (en clima de estepa, insisto, si te metes más al norte la cosa cambia, hacia centroeuropa):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Ucrania hay trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera...

Hasta mi abuelo, bien pasiego el, me hablaba de las tierras negras de Ucrania y de las dos cosechas al año...

Me rompes los esquemas, eso es todo...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Uno de los prisioneros de guerra que se rindió de Azovstal resultó ser un hombre de Azov que amenazó con matar a Kadyrov y "dejar que sus hijas anden por ahí". El nombre del "intrépido guerrero ucraniano" es David Georgievich Kasatkin.
> 
> Al comienzo de la operación especial, un nativo de Mariupol nacido en 1996 con educación secundaria ya figuraba en el regimiento de Azov.
> 
> ...



Esos tatuajes también dan idea de la impunidad con la que se creían.

No calculaban ni siquiera la posibilidad de acabar en manos de los rusos y que los mismos tatuajes les delataran.


----------



## Octubrista (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> "*EEUU acusa a Rusia* de usar el hambre como arma"
> 
> Pero si no les permitias traer cereal ni productos Rusos de ningún tipo porque estaba vetado todo comercio y todo barco Ruso.....Ahora resulta que con todo minado (por los propios Ucranianos) el único responsable es Rusia porque ahora te entran urgencias por la necesidad del ceral Ucraniano y el Ruso. Si EEUU no llevase años entrenando al ejército Ucraniano, enviandoles armas e intentando meterlo en la UE sabiendo que iba a desencadenar esto (y que quienes lo pagarían serían la UE, los Rusos y Ucrania mientras EEUU vende el gas más caro y se aprovecha para hacer negocios con venta de armas) quizás no estaríamos en toda esta situación. Las acusaciones de un EEUU que no tiene problemas en atacar otros paises cuando le ha interesado....pero que malos son el resto cuando hacen lo mismo que ellos, eso si, a EEUU nadie se atreve a sancionarlo.



A EEUU le interesa escasez y subida de precios del grano (y otros alimentos, en general).

No es casualidad lo que está sucediendo ( y pueda suceder) con la escasez de alimentos. Ya tienen más leña para demonizar a Rusia.

EEUU es productor y exportador, y sería una forma más de soportar su dólar, y exportar inflación, le interesa la subida de precios internacionales de los alimentos.

Y también le interesa que otros países deban endeudarse para adquirir grano, así los controlan mediante la deuda. Es la historia de siempre.


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra civil no fue muy neutral. Sólo es comparable la neutralidad de España en la WWI. Por lo demás, Franco era militar y dejó en manos de sus patrocinadores la geopolítica y la gestión de la economía desde el fin de la autarquía a principios de los 50.



El pais se partio en dos...hasta las familias se partieron en dos...

La España de Franco permitio una Division de Voluntarios, que ahora criticais, pero que no solo estuvo formada por fascistas...habia republicanos e incluso socialistas no estalinistas...ya sabemos porque...

De acuerdo en lo segundo...nuestros problemas geopoliticos de hoy hunden su raiz en el tardofranquismo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 May 2022)

El jefe del Estado Mayor de EE.UU. advierte que "aumenta el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo entre las grandes potencias"


"Nos enfrentamos, en este momento, a dos potencias globales: China y Rusia, cada una con capacidades militares significativas, y ambas tienen la intención de cambiar el orden actual basado en reglas", dijo Mark Milley.




actualidad.rt.com




El hijo de puta ese, se le olvido un pronombre, NUESTRAS reglas.



El jefe del Estado Mayor de EE.UU. advierte que "aumenta el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo entre las grandes potencias"



El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto estadounidense, Mark Milley, actuó este sábado como orador principal en la ceremonia de graduación de la Academia Militar de EE.UU., en West Point, Nueva York, y advirtió a la nueva generación de soldados del Ejército de que el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo entre las grandes potencias "está aumentando".

"Nos enfrentamos, en este momento, a dos potencias globales: China y Rusia, cada una con capacidades militares significativas, y ambas tienen la intención de cambiar el orden actual basado en reglas", dijo el alto cargo militar durante su discurso.


Milley también instruyó a los cadetes a estar preparados para un mundo que se vuelve más inestable y que "tiene el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo entre las grandes potencias". *"Y ese potencial está aumentando, no disminuyendo"*, aseveró, agregando que, a día de hoy, EE.UU. "enfrenta desafíos" en Europa, Asia, Medio Oriente y África.

Según precisó, el país norteamericano ve "una Rusia revanchista" que ha iniciado su operación militar en Ucrania, mientras en Asia observa a China, que rápidamente se ha convertido en "una gran potencia con una política exterior revisionista respaldada por un Ejército cada vez más capaz".

Por otra parte, señaló a los graduados que EE.UU. también se enfrenta en la zona asiática a Corea del Norte, que aumenta su arsenal de misiles y armas nucleares entregables, a la vez que en el Medio Oriente y en partes de África continúa la inestabilidad a causa del terrorismo.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El jefe del Estado Mayor de EE.UU. advierte que "aumenta el potencial de un conflicto internacional significativo entre las grandes potencias"
> 
> 
> "Nos enfrentamos, en este momento, a dos potencias globales: China y Rusia, cada una con capacidades militares significativas, y ambas tienen la intención de cambiar el orden actual basado en reglas", dijo Mark Milley.
> ...



Error....cambiar el orden actual basado en NUESTRAS reglas, a joderse piratón


----------



## EGO (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Aquí solo podemos especular porque claro, ni estoy allí, ni se las cifras, movimientos, etc.... para dar una opinión valida al 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos han avanzado...por donde les han dejado avanzar.Esa es la razon simple.

En el sur no hay nada defendible y son todo campos de cultivo.

En cuanto han llegado a sitios urbanizados se han parado y hasta han cedido terreno porque los ucranianos les han empezado a dar buenas ostias desde las posiciones defensivas.

De todas maneras el sur va a ser recuperado este verano como ha sido recuperado todo el norte de Jarkov.Ya hay 35 BTG ucranianos listos para entrar en combate en la zona de Kherson.

Ucrania simplemente esta usando la defensa elastica a la espera de que los BTG en formacion esten listos para entrar a funcionar.Como es occidente quien asesora y pone el cash no va a pasar como pasa del lado ruso,que con tal de que lleves las botas puestas ya consideran que estas listo para ir a la picadora.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 May 2022)

*El espectáculo y la propaganda deben continuar.

Detener a los violadores rusos*

Las violaciones por parte de las tropas rusas se cuentan ya por miles en Ucrania mientras crecen las denuncias y la indignación internacional por su uso como arma de guerra por parte de Putin.






Decenas de mujeres protestan en Vilna (Lituania) contra las violaciones de los soldados rusos en Ucrania.










Violaciones en Ucrania. Arma de guerra de Putin | XLSemanal


Las violaciones por parte de las tropas rusas se cuentan ya por miles en Ucrania mientras crecen las denuncias y la indignación internacional por su uso como arma de guerra por parte de Putin.




www.elcorreo.com







No cabe duda que están desatados.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

@delhierro 

Aquí en el foro dicen que los números de rendidos son un bluff, propaganda soviética para que la población se venga arriba. Yo voy mas allá: mis fuentes me han confirmado que en Azovstal había como máximo 100 con tremenda movilidad y armados hasta los dientes con armas de ultimísima generación. De esos 100 escaparon 95 por unos pasadizos secretos. Los otros 5 se han dejado coger prisioneros para iniciar una rebelión cuando los trasladen a Rusia.

Lo que han estado paseando los soviéticos son extras. Se ve a un supuesto herido, con el cuello destrozado y con la lengua siempre fuera, morada. Esta claro que es un maniqui. No se mueve.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

La sami noruega esa se va a hartar a cocinar sopa y a hacer pajas a los guerreros escandinavos de la OTAN en Ucrania.

Una postura valiente, cierto.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Mas que cambio de juego es el siguiente nivel en el juego, hasta el último nivel, el nuclear, ¿sabe alguien qué mas armas puede suministrar USA a Ucrania??.
> 
> Porque después de los Patriot ya no debe quedar mucho más.



¿El escudo antimisiles de Israel que debe ser de lo mejor? Si, si, eso no es americano pero como estamos en la alianza hay muchas formas de proporcionar y en alguna de ellas a mi se me ocurre que cabe éso.


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En Ucrania hay trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera...
> 
> Hasta mi abuelo, bien pasiego el, me hablaba de las tierras negras de Ucrania y de las dos cosechas al año...
> 
> Me rompes los esquemas, eso es todo...



Eso me suena a imposible. Las plantas por debajo de 0 grados suelen morir y en un suelo congelado, veo imposible que puedan medrar.


----------



## manodura79 (22 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Mas que cambio de juego es el siguiente nivel en el juego, hasta el último nivel, el nuclear, ¿sabe alguien qué mas armas puede suministrar USA a Ucrania??.
> 
> Porque después de los Patriot ya no debe quedar mucho más.



Todo dependerá del "nivel de amenaza" que sientan los rusos. Sí ven que pueden volatilizar esa batería deisiled sin problema pues la cosa no escalará. Sí a Ucrania se le ocurre utilizar algún material para dar un "golpe de efecto" por ejemplo un bombardeo de Moscú entonces ya hablamos de otro escenario.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El espectáculo y la propaganda deben continuar.
> 
> Detener a los violadores rusos*
> 
> ...



La cuestión, es zorrear.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Por que no lo ignoras de una vez y nos ahorras a los demás tu respuesta? Esto aliviaría el hilo de mensajes inservibles.



Cierto. Ya lo hice. Mis disculpas


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

@Caracalla 

El trigo ucraniano joldea con cojones en invierno.






Crop Explorer for Major Crop Regions - United States Department of Agriculture







ipad.fas.usda.gov




).





__





Ukraine Agricultural Overview


The climate of Ukraine is roughly similar to that of Kansas: slightly drier and cooler during the summer and colder and wetter during the winter, but close enough for comparison.



beef2live.com





Si Rusia y Ucrania son lo que son en el tema de los cereales es porque pueden sacar el famoso "trigo de invierno", lo mismo que los americanos. Es lo que da de comer a los pofres del mundo, básicamente. Luego esta el punto temporal en el que empieza a moverse, pero eso tiene mucho que ver con reservas, almacenamiento, etc.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

Menuda puta mierda de bragas; ya no hay ni autorespeto. Yo cuando intuyo que voy a acabar en calzoncillos a la vista de terceras personas, me pongo los buenos.

Lo de ponerse una bolsa en la cabeza no es mala idea; luchando por la gambizacion de la mujer

Ojo: bolsas de plástico; todos sabemos que no es ecologico.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

@alnitak 

Te hacen precio especial en Riga por ser pro ruso? Porque joder, estas poniendo toda la carne en el asador.

Como te portes mal, los del VVD, después de la sesión de waterboarding, igual te usan de culo de gallina:









Additional 41 foreigner blacklisted — State Security Service


Official website of Latvian State Security Service




vdd.gov.lv


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Según el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, el Ejército ruso ha destruido misiles de largo alcance modelo Kalibr cerca de la estación de tren de la ciudad de Malin, en la región de Yimotir, en el noroeste de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la noticia le falta un "con".

..._el Ejército ruso ha destruido_ *con* _misiles de largo alcance_ _modelo Kalibr_...

De momento el Kalibr no se ha exportado a ningún país.


----------



## El_Suave (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El pais se partio en dos...hasta las familias se partieron en dos...
> 
> La España de Franco permitio una Division de Voluntarios, que ahora criticais, pero que no solo estuvo formada por fascistas...habia republicanos e incluso socialistas no estalinistas...ya sabemos porque...
> 
> De acuerdo en lo segundo...nuestros problemas geopoliticos de hoy hunden su raiz en el tardofranquismo.



No sólo la División Azul, Franco ofreció a los americanos algo similar para combatir a los japoneses en Filipinas, que los americanos rechazaron.

La España de Franco no era neutral, no pertenecía formalmente a la OTAN pero era de facto territorio OTAN a través de los tratados bilaterales con USA.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

*2S4 Tyulpan ruso reventado por ucros*


----------



## Plutarko (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los nazis estos.son una banda de niñatos.. no apto para ojos sensibles
> NO VEAIS EL.FINAL.DEL VIDEO



Ese video tiene años. Me suena haberlo visto en un hilo anterior de guerra en Ucrania cuando a nadie le importaba nada de esa zona y/o en veteranos. 

Por otra parte no me congratula ver como un soldado (sea del bando que sea) se suicidia. Eso es solo síntoma de la enfermedad mental generada por sus mandos. Un soldado debería morir en el campo de batalla luchando por sus creencias. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

*How Russia Stole and Ruined its Only Aircraft Carrier*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estas dando por hecho que los 32 BTG existen solo porque lo dice fulanito de tal. Eso si, según tu son 32 BTG de vagabundos secuestrados por la calle ...



A ver que no se entera ustec de nada....el gordo de las Rayban, que es pro-Otan, dice que hay 32 BTG en el sur y los rusos en el Telegram también lo dicen....luego ya "no lo dice fulanito de tal".... 

Que la composición de esos batallones sean "vagabundos secuestrados por la calle" lo dice ustec que es un bocazas, no lo digo yo...; si es pro-ucro debería caersele la cara de vergüenza por insultar a los soldados de su propio bando y si es pro-ruso debería informarse mejor porque en los canales de Telegram estan diciendo que la composicion de esos BTG son "teroborona" y reservistas del oeste de Ucrania que es muy distinto a vagabundos... pero está claro que tampoco son lo mismo que el regimiento Azov, o los infantes de marina......¿que los rusos pueden mentir?, es posible pero no tanto como Tele-Circo o la Secta y aparte si esos BTG fueran fuerzas de élite ¿porqué los han tenido guardados en conserva tres meses?  

Y ahora puede seguir con discusiones tontas y sus chorradas de cantamañanas con su prima la del pueblo porque se va al ignore de cabeza; aquí aunque no lo crea algunos estamos para informarnos y compartir la información de un tema que es demasiado serio para tomarselo a chufla...como no madure ustec un poco me temo va a seguir cayendo en estos ridículos ....lo que lamento es que no voy a poder leerlo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *2S4 Tyulpan ruso reventado por ucros*



Este es el 2S4 Tyulpan ruso que han reventado los ucros:


----------



## Zhukov (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso me suena a imposible. Las plantas por debajo de 0 grados suelen morir y en un suelo congelado, veo imposible que puedan medrar.



Nunca has leído lo del manto de nieve que impide que las plantas se congelen ¿verdad?

Ya sé que en España cuesta entender esto, porque en el altiplano castellano vivimos en un secarral en el que apenas llueve y rara vez nieva.

Sin entender de agricultura he leído lo de las dos cosechas de cereal al año, una que se recoge en primavera y otra en otoño. No cuesta mucho comprobarlo.


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

El foro del FEM de este año destaca porque Rusia y China no recibieron invitaciones.
¿Les duele o no les duele qué les esten jodiendo el plan?


----------



## Bartleby (22 May 2022)

*Casa Blanca dice que China al reponer reservas con petróleo ruso no violaría sanciones*










Casa Blanca dice que China al reponer reservas con petróleo ruso no violaría sanciones


China está en conversaciones con Rusia para comprar mayores suministros de crudo para añadirlos a sus inventarios estratégicos




www.larepublica.co


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se ha cepillao al que le estaba grabando de puto globo ...




es un ejercito de drogatas.. desde el comandante hasta el.ultimo payaso .. drogatas lgbt como todo occidente


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El espectáculo y la propaganda deben continuar.
> 
> Detener a los violadores rusos*
> 
> ...



Es la nueva moda tras los estrepitosos fracasos de Bucha y la estación de tren de Kramatorsk.
Supongo que de ser cierto habrá cientos o miles de testimonios de mujeres ucranianas....


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Un destacamento de infantería de la 93ª Brigada de las AFU en la región de Kharkiv es alcanzado por fuego de artillería de precisión









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Alexander Volfovich, Secretario de Estado del Consejo de Seguridad de Bielorrusia: Se han registrado intentos de entrada en el territorio de Bielorrusia por parte de los DRG ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Julc (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es la nueva moda tras los estrepitosos fracasos de Bucha y la estación de tren de Kramatorsk.
> Supongo que de ser cierto habrá cientos o miles de testimonios de mujeres ucranianas....



Creo recordar que a una la habían preñado en una semana, cuando no puede saberse hasta pasados 10 días.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

“¡No me rendiré hasta que Ucrania se convierta en miembro de pleno derecho de la UE, porque Ucrania es la cara de Europa! ¡El defensor de la gran familia europea!”, dijo hoy el presidente polaco Duda.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

pillar kramatorsk y a por odessa y kharkov y,,, mucho mas alla no se si tiene sentido

rusia tiene cogido a todo occidente por los huevos

sin rusia no hay gas ni hay petroleo y no hay uranio, ni trigo

solo llevamos 3 meses... europa no puede aguantar 6 meses.. rusia solo tiene que ir muuuuy despacio


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Brevemente sobre el equilibrio de poder en el Ártico en términos de geografía.

Hay muchos y Rusia es uno de ellos. Sin embargo, hay tanta Rusia en el Ártico que no se puede hacer la vista gorda.

Así, por ejemplo, cualquier "Consejo Ártico menos Rusia" híbrido, del que los occidentales hablan de su necesidad, se perderá aproximadamente la mitad del Ártico.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *2S4 Tyulpan ruso reventado por ucros*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hay gente a la que si los amenazas, insultas o golpeas les resbala, pero como sólo mires mal a uno de los suyos te caga el alma. Como Kadirov sea uno de esos y la noticia sea cierta el nancy se va a arrepentir de haber nacido.



Yo creo que van a ser una herramienta excelente para crear propaganda.

Y cuando ya no sirva como propaganda a un agujero y tirarán la llave. Me ha recordado a este trozo de la series fundación.

ya lo siento pero no lo he encontrado en castellano.


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sólo la División Azul, Franco ofreció a los americanos algo similar para combatir a los japoneses en Filipinas, que los americanos rechazaron.
> 
> La España de Franco no era neutral, no pertenecía formalmente a la OTAN pero era de facto territorio OTAN a través de los tratados bilaterales con USA.



Franco alguna vez esbozó la teoría de las tres guerras y así jugó al equilibrio entre los dos bandos
-Guerra del eje contra los aliados occidentales. España, neutral.
-Guerra del eje contra la URSS. España, aliada del eje. El bolchevismo, la Horda, etc. 
-Guerra del Pacífico. España, aliada de Estados Unidos. Estuvo cerca de declararse la guerra al Japón después de vejaciones a religiosos españoles en Manila.... el genocidio contra la población de lengua española después de la expulsión de España en el 98.... YA TAL.

Churchill elogió en los Comunes la postura de España al acabar la guerra. Realmente hubo un cambio en torno al 42 en cuanto se olió el punto de inflexión. Falangistas fuera del gobierno con el Cuñadísimo a la cabeza etc.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Casa Blanca dice que China al reponer reservas con petróleo ruso no violaría sanciones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era se una vez una zorrita que vió unas uvas en lo alto..........................


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

Raciones de combate: así comen los soldados rusos y los ucranianos en el frente


Los rusos abandonaron en su derrota de Kiev toneladas de chatarra bélica. Entre ese material los ucranianos encontraron muchas cajas con raciones de combate rusas. Una de ellas...




www.elmundo.es





*Raciones de combate: así comen los soldados rusos y los ucranianos en el frente*
Probamos la comida que Moscú y Kiev sirven a sus soldados





Caja rusa frente a bolsa ucraniana.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

En la dirección de Izyum, la parte ucraniana está utilizando activamente el transporte civil para entregar BKs, MANPADs y MANPADs. En un vehículo se colocan de cuatro a seis misiles en contenedores de transporte.

Estas entregas son mucho más difíciles de rastrear que las entregas centralizadas. Y si el transporte falla y es destruido, siempre se puede acusar a la Federación Rusa de "bombardeo intencionado de vehículos civiles" y de obstaculizar la evacuación de civiles.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> “¡No me rendiré hasta que Ucrania se convierta en miembro de pleno derecho de la UE, porque Ucrania es la cara de Europa! ¡El defensor de la gran familia europea!”, dijo hoy el presidente polaco Duda.



Es que Duda es más imbecil y no nace. 
Si Ucrania es la cara de Europa... Así está su alma....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

va a ser fascinante observar a los mismos que se felicitan por causar una hambruna en los paises más dependientes de alimentos de la tierra (la UE es exportadora neta de alimentos, son otros los afectados) llorar amargamente cuando la flota del negro se hunda al completo como moscas, que no hay derecho, que puding ha pedido un alto el fuego.

Atajo de malvados



alnitak dijo:


> pillar kramatorsk y a por dessa y kharkov y,,, mucho mas alla no se si tiene sentido
> 
> rusia tiene cogido a todo occidente por loa huevos
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

La artillería de cohetes es algo que da miedo. Y en un complejo de ataque y reconocimiento también es muy eficaz.

Cuando la división del ejército del LNR trabaja en tándem con un dron, la eficacia aumenta en un orden de magnitud y se descarta el ataque a objetos civiles.

Pero en el Donbás lo principal es cambiar de posición rápidamente. El enemigo reacciona rápidamente y, hay que reconocerlo, con bastante precisión.

Por cierto, según nuestra información, los artilleros de las formaciones del régimen se quejan de los obuses americanos M777 de 155 mm. Dicen que llegaron sin un kit de carrocería digital, que convierte las armas no más exitosas en artillería demoledora. Pero en el rendimiento para los pobres, estos obuses son peores que los cañones soviéticos de 152 mm. Su vida útil es baja y son caprichosos. Los estadounidenses suministraron armamento moderno a Afganistán, Ucrania es menos querida y respetada en Washington que Afganistán. Así son las cosas, chicos. 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

China esquiva la ayuda económica y militar a Rusia


Hace tiempo que la guerra en Ucrania pasó a ser un tema intrascendente dentro de China. No fluye en las conversaciones a pie de calle. En Weibo, el hermano chino de Twitter, los...




www.elmundo.es





Si china no tuviera cierta dependencia de de materias primas del imperio pederasta hace tiempo hubiera mandado ATPC al enano ajedrecista. No obstante las nuevas fuentes de suministros que obtiene del africa solo van a debilitar aun mas los escasos reparos del PCCh con la heredera de las hordas mongolas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La artillería de cohetes es algo que da miedo. Y en un complejo de ataque y reconocimiento también es muy eficaz.
> 
> Cuando la división del ejército del LNR trabaja en tándem con un dron, la eficacia aumenta en un orden de magnitud y se descarta el ataque a objetos civiles.
> 
> ...



Forma parte de la estrategia de los EEUU para meter a Rusia en una guerra larga de desgaste brutal y lo están consiguiendo. No quieren que los ucros tengan una ventaja demasiado grande en un momento dado.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

El Donbass es el primero en reaccionar a la depreciación de la moneda ucraniana

Esta imagen puede verse hoy en día en muchos centros comerciales del DNR. No, no es por la crisis ni por la subida de precios: la gente simplemente se deshace de la hryvnia, que mañana tendrá aún menos valor que ahora.

El 23 de mayo, el gobierno de la DNR fijará el tipo de cambio en el que una hryvnia equivale a dos rublos (según el decreto del 26 de marzo, la hryvnia equivale a 2,5 rublos). La caída es muy grave. La moneda ucraniana en el Donbass ya se utiliza cada día menos, y ahora su desaparición no hará más que acelerarse.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (22 May 2022)

Gran idea !!!



Después de haber visto hace una semana a un soldado u oficial ucranio vender un tanque creo q este tipo de iniciativas funcionarán bien.

Proporcionan datos del enemigo y te ingresan el dinero en la cuenta de un familiar en Donetsk o Kherson. Les van a hacer falta rublos en el futuro !!!


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Eliminación de artefactos explosivos de las zonas liberadas de la República Popular de Luhansk⚡

Se está prestando especial atención a las carreteras, a las zonas adyacentes a importantes instalaciones de apoyo a la vida de la República, así como a las tierras agrícolas.

Los ingenieros señalan que las zonas minadas por los nacionalistas ucranianos están protegidas por numerosas trampas y cables trampa









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (22 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (22 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



lo de kadyrov ahi, eso es un montaje no?


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

❗Casi el 40% de las familias británicas vivirán en "pobreza de combustible" si el gobierno no toma medidas para reducir los precios de la energía, escribe el periódico Independent, citando al responsable de la empresa energética E.ON.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

Entiendo que girkin y demas visionarios ajedrecistas estan felicitandose su astucia ahora que estan desplegando chechenos y wagners en el donbass, autenticos SERES DE LUXs. Aparte de conscripcion forzosa y demas.

Lo normal es que fueran juzgados por alta traicion pero a escala de oblast quiero decir, entre los propios rusofonos que digo, por haberlos sometido a una situacion de extrema putapenia


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

El proceso de adhesión posible de Ucrania a la UE probablemente tomará "15 o 20 años" - Ministro delegado del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés


----------



## Plutarko (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066892
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con ese titular ya me espero una revisión totalmente independiente, bien informada y sin sesgo político....

IRONIC MODE = OFF

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## .Kaikus (22 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Esos tatuajes también dan idea de la impunidad con la que se creían.
> 
> No calculaban ni siquiera la posibilidad de acabar en manos de los rusos y que los mismos tatuajes les delataran.



Tatuajes satanicos ganan a los tatuajes ultranacionalistas, en la fotografia de los mercenarios usanos y britanicos en Leopolis, mostraban una bandera con el diablo con tridente...

PD- Muchos hijos de pvta, diciendo que no son luciferinos y que son patriotas, jojojo !!!.


----------



## LIRDISM (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066892
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La raciones de comida rusas son muy buenas, lo dicen porque viene la comida en envases iguales de la comida de perro solo es por esa tontería, en cambio las raciones ucranianos, y es normal, por el gasto de la guerra son de malísima calidad.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ese video tiene años. Me suena haberlo visto en un hilo anterior de guerra en Ucrania cuando a nadie le importaba nada de esa zona y/o en veteranos.
> 
> Por otra parte no me congratula ver como un soldado (sea del bando que sea) se suicidia. Eso es solo síntoma de la enfermedad mental generada por sus mandos. Un soldado debería morir en el campo de batalla luchando por sus creencias.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Ese video es antiguo y no tiene nada que ver con Ucrania, solo es el suicidio de un recluta.


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es la nueva moda tras los estrepitosos fracasos de Bucha y la estación de tren de Kramatorsk.
> Supongo que de ser cierto habrá cientos o miles de testimonios de mujeres ucranianas....



Si te pones a analizar hechos y a rascar por encima de la costra de propaganda

1º La peli de terror de Bucha con cientos de civiles asesinados es un cuento para retrasados. Muchos civiles murieron por bombardeos, lo están determinando las autopsias. Unos fueron enterrados en fosas (los combates siguen, las semanas pasan, los cuerpos se pudren y dan lugar a enfermedades), otros no (los de la calle Yablunska que se veían en las imágenes satélite; se quedaron ahí seguramente porque era peligroso retirar los cuerpos: los rusos ubicaron su artillería en esa calle). Probablemente hubo crímenes de guerra rusos pero a una escala reducida. De los crímenes de guerra ucranianos en las tareas de limpieza tras retomar Bucha jamás sabremos nada, pero hay indicios de que los hubo

2º El bombardeo de la estación de Kramatorsk apunta a una autoría ucraniana (nº de serie del misil). Aparte de que los Tochka-U los había retirado ya el ejército ruso. Quedaba alguna brigada (de la zona de Rostov, creo recordar) donde aún no habían sido sustituidos por los Iskander. Quizá tuvieran alguna unidad capturada. Lo que no se entiende es porqué los rusos iban a usar un misil con una precisión de 75-90 m. cuando tienen misiles de precisión de 1-2 m.

Súmale otras mentiras, exageraciones y medias verdades de la propaganda, como los cientos de muertos del Teatro de Mariupol, los bombardeos de colegios (objetivos militares)...

Lo de las violaciones masivas, por lo exagerado de la acusación, es seguramente una trola más basada en testimonios falsos


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

Poco a poco Rusia va recuperando lo que le fue robado por los bolcheviques y posteriormente en 1991.


Precios en el supermercado Mere en Dniprorudne (región de Zaporizhia). Ahora también en rublos.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

pues burbuja se va a quedar sin foreros satanicos


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En Ucrania hay trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera...
> 
> Hasta mi abuelo, bien pasiego el, me hablaba de las tierras negras de Ucrania y de las dos cosechas al año...
> 
> Me rompes los esquemas, eso es todo...



Pero hay relativamente poca agua . Son varios factores los que determinan la productividad agraria. En Francia solo con el agua de lluvia les alcanza, ni tienen que embalsar. Otros funcionamos de otra manera y a España la castiga la altitud de la meseta y el relieve en las zonas costeras, que dejan sólo.algunos valles aptos para cultivos comercialmente viables.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

El SBU ha declarado en rebeldía a un residente de Izyum sospechoso de "actividades de colaboración" (artículo 111-1 del Código Penal ucraniano).

Según el servicio especial, el médico de 42 años, Volodymyr Sukhanov, es culpable de haber aceptado el puesto de jefe del servicio médico bajo el nuevo gobierno.

En este puesto, el hombre era responsable del registro y la distribución de medicamentos y ayuda humanitaria de los representantes de Rusia.

La locura es cada vez mayor.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pues burbuja se va a quedar sin foreros satanicos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066911



Hace falta una para rojos. El mundo cada vez es más bárbaro.


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Brevemente sobre el equilibrio de poder en el Ártico en términos de geografía.
> 
> Hay muchos y Rusia es uno de ellos. Sin embargo, hay tanta Rusia en el Ártico que no se puede hacer la vista gorda.
> 
> ...



Ahí estaba Trump queriendo comprar Groenlandia para repetir timos como los de Louisiana, Florida o Alaska. GROENLANDIA no la vendía yo por menos de $500MM. El Ártico vale mucho y evidentemente es absurdo tratar de el sin Rusia.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay poca agua . Son varios factores los que determinan la productividad agraria. En Francia sólo con el agua de lluvia les alcanza, ni tienen que embalsar. Otros funcionamos de otra manera y a España la castiga la altitud de la meseta y el relieve en las zonas costeras, que dejan sólo.algunos valles aptos para cultivos comercialmente viables.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066913



Y la deforestación que influye muchísimo en los microclimas porque la vegetación atrae lluvias.


----------



## Plutarko (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pues burbuja se va a quedar sin foreros satanicos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066911



Lo llaman "progreso" 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Ucrania utiliza las escandalosas flechas antipersona Arrow/Dart contra los civiles en Donbass⚡
Acabo de regresar del frente en Donbass. Se nos pinchó una rueda del coche, perforada por las flechas antipersona disparadas por Ucrania. Una fléchette es un proyectil de acero puntiagudo con un plumaje en forma de pala para un vuelo estable. El nombre viene del francés fléchette, "pequeña flecha" o "dardo". Se han utilizado como armas balísticas desde la Primera Guerra Mundial. Los sistemas de entrega y los métodos de lanzamiento de las fléchettes van desde un solo disparo hasta miles en un solo proyectil explosivo. El uso de las flechas como armas antipersona es controvertido. Ucrania afirma que no las usa, pero yo he visto personalmente muchos ejemplos de Ucrania usando flechas antipersonales contra civiles en Donbas durante los últimos 8 años.
MI INFORME COMPLETO DESDE LA PRIMERA LÍNEA PRONTO









Патрик Ланкастер Новости сегодня (Patrick Lancaster News Today)


Все это снято Патриком Ланкастером - ветераном ВМС США, гражданином США, ДНР, и скоро РФ. Я независимый журналист, финансируемый только за счет пожертвований моих зрителей Вы можете поддержать мою работу через Сбербанк, номер карты 4817760356637581




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Esto va a terminar siendo un tiro al pato. Zelensky siempre pide armas y dinero, los muertos ya los pone él.


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esto va a terminar siendo un tiro al pato. Zelensky siempre pide armas y dinero, los muertos ya los pone él.



Si Cerdensky fuera un CEO uno diría que tiene ligado el bonus a la cantidad de carne ucraniana que ponga sobre el mostrador. Es ya vicio lo suyo.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Los globalistas haciendo el ridi cuando son responsables


----------



## Plutarko (22 May 2022)

Así es la puta guerra. Vamos a ella escuchando los cantos de sirena que nos venden unos y otros. Unos terminan muertos y otros lisiados. Es difícil decidir que es mejor o peor. Pero como decía Platon "solo los muertos ven el final de la guerra". 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Epicii (22 May 2022)

La propaganda es de cada vez peor calidad, solo funciona por saturacion, y en personas poco educadas o ideologicamente propensas a aceptarla...

Putin es malo, malo, malo...


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

En Agosto de 1914, el VIII Ejército Aleman avanzó hacia los lagos Masurianos para enfrentarse al I Ejercito Ruso mandado por el general Renenkampf, el primero en chocar con la vanguardia rusa fué el ICE del general von Francois, von Francois tenia fama de ser un echo pa' lante asi que atacó sin vacilar son su infanteria en campo abierto para encontrarse bajo el fuego de la artilleria pesada rusa, era la primera vez que tal cosa ocurria en la recien iniciada guerra, las perdidas alemanas fueron devastadores y von Francois tuvo que esperar la llegada del resto de los CE para estabilizar la situación.
Observo que el Monje ha vuelto a las sagradas tradiciones del ejército ruso; el uso de la artilleria pesada en concentraciones masivas, y como siempre, el resultado es devastador para el enemigo, me congratula.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Juas, juas, los holandeses se mosquean:


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso me suena a imposible. Las plantas por debajo de 0 grados suelen morir y en un suelo congelado, veo imposible que puedan medrar.



El trigo de invierno se planta en Octubre, Septiembre y se recoge en Mayo y Abril, unas semanas después (2 a 4) se realiza la segunda siembra, la de verano qu8e se recolectara en Septiembre. Octubre.
_*Fechas aproximadas, lo digo así de memoria ya que no consultado nada pero más o menos son así los ciclos de 2 cosechas.*_


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 May 2022)

OT 



Curioso coche para un coronel.


Dicen tener detenidos


----------



## Fabs (22 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Yo a los de la casquería de aquí y de allí los ignoré por la vía rápida. No entro en los hilos para ver escenas morbosas o de muerte del "enemigo".
> 
> Este hilo con una limpia adecuada es mucho más legible y, bajo mi punto de vista, mucho más informador y objetivo, que no quita que hay un sesgo prorruso, pero siempre desde un punto de vista argumentado, lo que es de agradecer.
> 
> ...



Son los hijos de Pfizerico, gente de su misma talla.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Ucrania se retiró del acuerdo sobre la perpetuación de la memoria del valor y el heroísmo de los pueblos de la CEI en la Gran Guerra Patria

Ahora van a demoler definitivamente todos los monumentos... Son más fáciles de combatir que el bandolerismo y la pobreza.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Jooder, el payaso acaba de vender Ucrania a los meapilas polacos:
El presidente ucraniano Zelensky ha anunciado que en breve se presentará al Parlamento un proyecto de ley sobre el estatuto jurídico especial de los ciudadanos polacos. La ley prevé que los polacos reciban derechos civiles y políticos.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los rusos han avanzado...por donde les han dejado avanzar.Esa es la razon simple.
> 
> En el sur no hay nada defendible y son todo campos de cultivo.
> 
> ...




No se la estrategia de Ucrania.


Pero unidades operativas a alto nivel requieren mas de 6 meses de entrenamiento. Así que pondran el numero no la calidad porque eso por el momento con tiempo es imposible. Ya que las mejores unidades operativas las tiene Ucrania en el frente. Aun así tendran que ser de las últimas ofensivas desesperadas porque apesar de los 40.000 millones, Ucrania esta perdiendo PIB cada día y no le interesa que se alargue esto.


Aun así 35.000 hombres me parece poco para una ofensiva de este tipo sino son todos fuerzas de tanques y acorazadas Ultimo modelo para la tarea de reconquistar todos el sur.


Sobre todo cuando Ucrania esta quemando hombres a una proporción muy alta.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Ciencia ficción. Estas previsiones tienen el mismo valor que anticipar el valor de la bolsa en 4 meses.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jooder, el payaso acaba de vender Ucrania a los meapilas polacos:
> El presidente ucraniano Zelensky ha anunciado que en breve se presentará al Parlamento un proyecto de ley sobre el estatuto jurídico especial de los ciudadanos polacos. La ley prevé que los polacos reciban derechos civiles y políticos.



Coño, como en la Unión de Lublin. Un poco más y Zelensky se convierte al catolicismo y aprende polaco...


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los rusos han avanzado...por donde les han dejado avanzar.Esa es la razon simple.
> 
> En el sur no hay nada defendible y son todo campos de cultivo.
> 
> ...



35 batallones nada más y nada menos… Entiendo y seguro que son tropas de élite


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Khodakovsky, comandante del Batallón Vostok de la RPD, afirma que este teléfono satelital de la OSCE fue encontrado en uno de los prisioneros tomados en Azovstal. Dice que esto confirma las sospechas de la RPD de que la OSCE estaba brindando apoyo al ejército ucraniano todos estos años.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Como las autoridades de Kiev se niegan a recuperar los cuerpos de sus soldados abatidos, los combatientes de las Fuerzas Aliadas decidieron realizar ellos mismos el entierro según las tradiciones ortodoxas. Redkodub, una parte liberada del DNR.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me






Spoiler


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)




----------



## Satori (22 May 2022)

este foro se caracteriza por no tener moderación apenas, lo cual tiene sus ventajas (libertad de expresión, enterarte aquí de cosas que no sabrías por ningún otro foro en España -que yo sepa-), y tambien sus inconvenientes, como los hilos abiertos de cualquier manera y en subforos incorrectos, la cantidad de respuestas que no aportan nada, y por supuesto que aquí vienen a parar todos los raritos y rebotados de otros foros, incluyendo a muchos (y muchas) con verdaderos problemas mentales.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Coño, como en la Unión de Lublin. Un poco más y Zelensky se convierte al catolicismo y aprende polaco...



Bueno igual están anticipando lo que hubiese sido posiblemente el tratado de paz hace un siglo.

El este de Ucrania para Rusia y el oeste para Polonia.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No se la estrategia de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Pero unidades operativas a alto nivel requieren mas de 6 meses de entrenamiento. Así que pondran el numero no la calidad porque eso por el momento con tiempo es imposible. Ya que las mejores unidades operativas las tiene Ucrania en el frente. Aun así tendran que ser de las últimas ofensivas desesperadas porque apesar de los 40.000 millones, Ucrania esta perdiendo PIB cada día y no le interesa que se alargue esto.
> ...



Pero que ofensiva ni niño muerto, si en cuanto salen a cambo abierto son carne de cañón, una cosa es parapetarse detrás de civiles en una ciudad y otra intentar atacar a los rusos que están parapetados y esperándolos.
Y ya no hablamos de con qué hacerla si el grueso de las tropas entrenadas y preparadas estaba en el dombás y las que quedan están rodeadas.
Cuanto más ukropiteco sea enviado al matadero más excedente de divchina pal puticlub


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

El PIB PPP tiene un trampa, y es que si Rusia está por encima de Alemania ¿por qué razon Rusia no exporta más que Alemania?, pues muy sencillo, tienen industria que mantienen mediante medidas proteccionistas y que apenas venden al extranjero ¿Por qué?, pues porque NO SON COMPETITIVOS. De que vale hacer coches que consumen 6l a los 100km cuando la tecnología top japo los hacen consumiendo 4l a los 100.

Respecto a ser potencia mundial tienen un problema: No tienen población suficiente, les falsta "masa crítica". Japón con algo menos de población está tecnológicamente muy por encima de Rusia. Dejaros de haceros pajas sobre una Rusia como superpotencia dominante del mundo. Aspiran, como mucho, a ser algo más que 3 veces Canada, que por cierto, no sería moco de pavo. Cuando Putin habla de "multilateralismo" entre China, EEUU ¿y?, Rusia no está en esa liga, en esa podrían estar La India y la UE, pero no Rusia.

¿Fórmula para ser potencia mundial? La hay: importar población, preferentemente talento, al estilo Australiano, que es lo que hizo EEUU en el siglo XIX y principios de XX.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Haciendo amigos:


----------



## Papo de luz (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El PIB PPP tiene un trampa, y es que si Rusia está por encima de Alemania ¿por qué razon Rusia no exporta más que Alemania?, pues muy sencillo, tienen industria que mantienen mediante medidas proteccionistas y que apenas venden al extranjero ¿Por qué?, pues porque NO SON COMPETITIVOS. De que vale hacer coches que consumen 6l a los 100km cuando la tecnología top japo los hacen consumiendo 4l a los 100.
> 
> Respecto a ser potencia mundial tienen un problema: No tienen población suficiente, les falsta "masa crítica". Japón con algo menos de población está tecnológicamente muy por encima de Rusia. Dejaros de haceros pajas sobre una Rusia como superpotencia dominante del mundo. Aspiran, como mucho, a ser algo más que 3 veces Canada, que por cierto, no sería moco de pavo. Cuando Putin habla de "multilateralismo" entre China, EEUU ¿y?, Rusia no está en esa liga, en esa podrían estar La India y la UE, pero no Rusia.
> 
> ¿Fórmula para ser potencia mundial? La hay: importar población, preferentemente talento, al estilo Australiano, que es lo que hizo EEUU en el siglo XIX y principios de XX.



Bueno, con la anexion de Ucrania seran 40 millones mas.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No creo que los rusos tuvieran excesivos problemas para lograr un acuerdo de seguridad europeo si no estuvieran los yankis por ahí jodiendo. Lo llevan proponiendo 30 años.



Si claro, "históricamente Rusia se caracteriza por respetar los tratados internacionales". Seguro que polacos y alemanes dormirían tranquilos con un papelote firmado por Rusia.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¡¡Qué juego más divertido!!, sobre todo para los 20000 o 30000 muertos y toda la gente mutilada de por vida y herida más los que se quedan sin casa.

Se tienen que estar partiendo de risa con las bromas diplomáticas.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Pues acaban de colocar una diana en Helsinki con una docena de misiles nucleares apuntándoles solo por el postureo.



Hensilki está a tiro de catapulta de San Petersburgo. Seguro que para allá no apunta ningun "Sarmat" ni Topol.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Qué juego más divertido!!, sobre todo para los 20000 o 30000 muertos y toda la gente mutilada de por vida y herida más los que se quedan sin casa.
> 
> Se tienen que estar partiendo de risa con las bromas diplomáticas.



Son los buenos, los jefes de la "Comunidad Internacional", los emisores de carnets democráticos, ¿que puede ir mal?


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 May 2022)

Parte de guerra: Tras la liberación de Mariupol, el ejército de la OTAN ucraniano empieza a dar síntomas de colapso y se multiplican las rendiciones


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La neutralidad es un ejercicio de poder real. Sólo los países fuertes pueden permitirse tal privilegio. Por eso es tan importante que las clases dirigentes aspiren a ese ideal, porque te lleva a tomar decisiones que te hacen más fuerte como país.
> 
> En España, el último que se permitió tener una dosis de neutralidad fue Franco. Lo tenía clarísimo todo, y aún así tuvo que hacer concesiones a USA para que no nos escoñaran.



Más o menos es lo que dices. La neutraliad en si es un ejercicio de soberanía. Pero tiene una paradoja: Si una nación es lo suficientemente soberana, entiéndase como fuerte, para ser neutral es seguro que tiene intereses fuera de sus fronteras que les lleva precisamente a no ser neutrales. La "neutralidad" normalmente ha sido impuesta por la fuerza como es el caso de Finlandia o Austria. Solo países como Suiza e Irlanda se puede decir que son más o menos "neutrales" por decisión propia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Con Fe y Acción la lucha por lo bueno y verdadero continúa.


----------



## Seronoser (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Claro claro Finlandia es rica gracias a la generosidad rusa
> 
> El nivel de retraso y pensamiento mágico de los follarusos es digno de admiración



Kenia te parece un país rico?
Y Uzbekistán?
Y Sri Lanka?

Pues los tres tienen mayor PIB PPA que Finlandia


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El Ejercito del Basileos.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ese precisamente era el rol histórico que le tocaba cumplir a Ucrania, lo suficientemente rusa como para entenderse con Rusia, y lo suficientemente pequeña y "europea" como para entenderse y ser asimilable con la UE.
> El papel político a desarrollar NO era ser pro-europea para ser antirrusa, o pro-rusa para ser antiatlántica, sino hacer de puente, de "limes comunicante".
> Pero en lugar de aceptar ese rol de puente de comunicación y entendimiento, decidieron hacer la aventura de Turquía, estado-nación de base étnica, definido por el genocidio de lo que a su entender no era ucraniano.
> 
> ...



No niego que la política ucraniana de los últimos 30 años que les ha llevado a ser invadidos por Rusia no haya sido nefasta, precisamente por no haber impedido la guerra. No es ser un estado vasallo ruso de forma eterna, sino que si el objetivo es construir un estado-nación este debería haberse hecho más lentamente, a base de hechos consumados, poquito a poquito. Podríamos haberles exportado a todos los políticos de CiU para hacerlo en 40 años en vez de 30. 

También es cierto lo que dices acerca del Imperio Otomano. Es paradójico, pero todos los imperios "multicultuales" terminan desguazados a largo plazo (Imperios español, Austro-Hungaro, Otomano y demás Califatos Islámicos históricos , URSS, ...), solo los "homogéneamente étnicos" perviven a largo plazo (Canada, Australia, EEUU). Que tome nota Rusia, que es un "imperio multicultural".


----------



## amcxxl (22 May 2022)

La entrega del país está en pleno apogeo!! 
Si no quieren vivir en paz con Rusia, que trabajen como esclavos para los polacos..


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

*¿Las CLO son las subprime de las empresas?*
Muchos lo califican así ya que comparten similitudes con las CDO (collateralized debt obligation, en sus siglas en inglés), el producto financiero de deuda, generalmente hipotecaria, que contribuyó a la burbuja que explotó en 2007, con la posterior crisis financiera. Si bien en su momento el alto grado de sobre apalancamiento de los hogares fue un desencadenante; el endeudamiento de las empresas en la actualidad está llevando a activar todas las alteras.


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Estamos muy contaminados por el modo en que las relaciones internacionales son llevadas en el último siglo. Pero esa no ha sido siempre la norma, cierto que ha habido siempre países piratas que no fueron jamás debidamente reprendidos, pero la mayoría cumplían sus tratados porque sabían que era más rentable.



Si en vez de estar en el siglo XXI Rusia con 6.000 nukes, estamos en el inicio del XX, estando las actuales potencias mundiales como están: EEUU dominando (por ahora) y China candidata a ser potencia dominante no tengo ninguna duda de que sobre las mesa de los planes chinos estaría ahora mismo una invasión de Siberia y dejar a Rusia reducida a su parte europea de los Urales hacia el oeste. Es una operación lógiga y con todo fundamento demográfico, militar y económico: China a día de hoy iba a hacer mejor uso de los recursos naturales siberianos de lo que lo está haciendo Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (22 May 2022)

Fuente turca:

*Con nuevos nombres, las marcas occidentales renacen en Rusia*

Decenas de marcas occidentales se han retirado de Rusia, evitando asociarse con la campaña militar a gran escala de Moscú en la vecina Ucrania.

McDonald's Corp. anunció la semana pasada que vendía sus restaurantes en Rusia a uno de sus actuales licenciatarios locales, que reabrirá las sucursales con un nuevo nombre aún por decidir: el cambio de marca más destacado hasta ahora de las empresas que se retiran de Rusia.

Estos son algunos de los nuevos nombres que han aparecido:

Contabilidad y consultoría
Las "Cuatro Grandes" empresas de contabilidad y consultoría del mundo han roto sus vínculos con Rusia. En tres casos, la unidad rusa ya ha cambiado de nombre.

*PricewaterhouseCoopers LLP (PwC) dijo que la sucesora de su rama rusa se llamaría Technologies of Trust.*

"Aunque puede llevar años crear confianza y desarrollar una reputación impecable, ésta puede ser socavada de la noche a la mañana", dijo Technologies of Trust.

*El antiguo negocio ruso de Deloitte se convertirá en "Business Solutions and Technologies",* según una presentación regulatoria del 18 de mayo de uno de sus principales clientes rusos, el operador de telefonía móvil MTS.

*La antigua unidad rusa de EY ha sido relanzada como Centro de Tecnologías y Soluciones de Auditoría - Servicios de Auditoría*, según su página web.

KPMG dijo en marzo que sus 4.500 socios y personal en Rusia y Bielorrusia dejarían la red de KPMG.

"Todos los aspectos formales de la interacción se resolverán con cada cliente individualmente", dijo el 7 de marzo, sin decir si el negocio se relanzará bajo propiedad rusa.

Despachos de abogados y aseguradoras
Zurich Insurance dijo el 20 de mayo que había acordado la venta de su negocio ruso a miembros del equipo local, que operarían el negocio bajo una marca diferente, pero no reveló el nuevo nombre.

*La unidad rusa del bufete de abogados Bryan Cave Leighton Paisner se relanzó bajo gestión rusa el 6 de abril como ALUMNI Partners.*

Inmobiliario
El gigante inmobiliario comercial CBRE abandonó Rusia, poniendo fin a su asociación con dos empresas afiliadas en ese país. La antigua unidad rusa de CBRE dijo que los actuales gestores se harían cargo del negocio, que operaría como CORE:XP.

Coches
El fabricante de automóviles francés Renault venderá su participación mayoritaria en el fabricante de automóviles Avtovaz tCon nuevos nombres, las marcas occidentales renacen en Rusia

Inmobiliario
El gigante inmobiliario comercial CBRE abandona Rusia, poniendo fin a su asociación con dos empresas afiliadas en ese país. La antigua unidad rusa de CBRE dijo que los actuales gestores se harían cargo del negocio, que operaría como CORE:XP.

Coches
El fabricante de automóviles francés Renault va a vender su participación mayoritaria en el fabricante de automóviles Avtovaz a un instituto científico ruso, al parecer por un solo rublo, con una opción de compra de seis años, lo que deja la puerta abierta a un retorno.

La planta de Renault Rusia en Moscú dejará de fabricar Renault y pasará a llamarse Moscow Automobile Factory Moskvich, resucitando la marca Moskvich (moscovita), que apareció por última vez en los coches nuevos rusos hace dos décadas.

Ropa
La empresa polaca de venta al por menor LPP declaró el 19 de mayo que había decidido vender su empresa rusa, RE Trading, a un consorcio chino, sin "ningún derecho a utilizar los nombres comerciales y las marcas de ropa propiedad de LPP".

La agencia de noticias TASS informó de que la señalización anterior sería sustituida gradualmente por nuevos logotipos. Imágenes en las redes sociales el 20 de mayo mostraron que una de las tiendas Sinsay de LPP ya mostraba la nueva marca -Sin.o un instituto científico ruso, según se informa, por sólo un rublo, con una opción de compra de seis años-, lo que deja la puerta abierta a un retorno.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Esos momentos inolvidables en el frente...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

putos satanicos esto se acaba pronto

VIVA LA FEDERACION RUSA


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A EEUU le interesa escasez y subida de precios del grano (y otros alimentos, en general).
> 
> No es casualidad lo que está sucediendo ( y pueda suceder) con la escasez de alimentos. Ya tienen más leña para demonizar a Rusia.
> 
> ...



No queríamos transgénicos y vamos a tener dos tazas. En un futuro cercano habrá que pagar patentes por sembrar tu propio grano.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si en vez de estar en el siglo XXI Rusia con 6.000 nukes, estamos en el inicio del XX, estando las actuales potencias mundiales como están: EEUU dominando (por ahora) y China candidata a ser potencia dominante no tengo ninguna duda de que sobre las mesa de los planes chinos estaría ahora mismo una invasión de Siberia y dejar a Rusia reducida a su parte europea de los Urales hacia el oeste. Es una operación lógiga y con todo fundamento demográfico, militar y económico: China a día de hoy iba a hacer mejor uso de los recursos naturales siberianos de lo que lo está haciendo Rusia.



O no.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Nunca has leído lo del manto de nieve que impide que las plantas se congelen ¿verdad?
> 
> Ya sé que en España cuesta entender esto, porque en el altiplano castellano vivimos en un secarral en el que apenas llueve y rara vez nieva.
> 
> Sin entender de agricultura he leído lo de las dos cosechas de cereal al año, una que se recoge en primavera y otra en otoño. No cuesta mucho comprobarlo.



Correcto.

La nieve permite que la planta esté a 0 grados como poco, no tiene que enfrentarse a temperaturas bajo cero.

No es que la nieve sea buena, pero la nieve no criogeniza a las plantas como sí hace un viento gélido a -10º


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si claro, "históricamente Rusia se caracteriza por respetar los tratados internacionales". Seguro que polacos y alemanes dormirían tranquilos con un papelote firmado por Rusia.



Con la misma tranquilidad que duermen los rusos con los papelotes firmados por los piratas


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No queríamos transgénicos y vamos a tener dos tazas. En un futuro cercano habrá que pagar patentes por sembrar tu propio grano.



Ya se ha emponzoñado la mayoría, ya no hace falta comer nada con el gen cambiado, los transgénicos somos los occidentales (los vacuñados)


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

Pronto nos dimos cuenta que la trama del coronavirus era la imposición de una secta sanitaria que venía a reemplazar el cristianismo y llegaba para quedarse.

Lo que no me esperaba es que el guión exactamente igual en países tan alejados entre sí como Estados Unidos - Argentina - España - Australia ... que lo único que tienen en común es que son " occidentales " antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas ... fuese a seguir con esta delirante nueva pantomima.

Casualmente los mismos países en los que empiezan a aparecer casos de la viruela del mono son los que se han posicionado en contra de Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania y los que están enviando armas allí.

Es indudable que estamos siendo atacados . Lo que hay que determinar es el grado de colaboración que tienen los sicarios criminales que nos gobiernan.

Bill Gates es consuegro de un multimillonario islamista.

No cabe duda que en esa casa se ha hablado mucho de ISLAM.

Me extrañaría mucho que su hija que se casó con un musulmán rechace las creencias de su marido .

Puesto que no se casó con él por su dinero ni por lo guapo que es ...

¿ por qué se casó la hija de Bill con un islamista ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

Un país no son los inquilinos que viven encima sino el territorio.

Desde tiempo inmemorial cuando llegaba un ejército de una civilización superior , aniquilaba a los habitantes y ocupaban sus tierras ( por eso los países tienen ejércitos e intentan defenderse de los invasores )

De la misma manera que el territorio de Palestina fue regalado a los judíos...el territorio de España ha sido cedido al islam . Aunque nosotros no seamos capaces de percibirlo porque estamos abducidos , nos gobiernan sicarios de los enemigos a los que les están haciendo el trabajo.

Pistas como el recibimiento tan apoteósico del Emir de Qatar indica que es uno de los grandes jefes . No en vano está allí el traidor de Juan Carlos que probablemente ha trabajado para ellos desde que tocó el poder.

Para evitar la incómoda presencia de los anteriores habitantes como sucede en Israel , han decidido castrar a todos los españoles a través de la ingeniería social. El llamado feminismo , que es una chaladura criminal sólo impuesta en países atacados como España , es el arma de destrucción masiva más eficaz. Ya quisieran los judíos que hubiese funcionado con los palestinos pero ellos bien se cuidan de aceptar esas imposiciones satánicas.

Sólo se llega a las armas cuando han fallado todos los métodos anteriores .

Ya decía el general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años :

EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO. EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya se ha emponzoñado la mayoría, ya no hace falta comer nada con el gen cambiado, los transgénicos somos los occidentales (los vacuñados)



Me pregunto que efecto puede tener una epidemia de viruela clásica (lo del mono no me la creo) sobre una población con el sistema inmunológico por los suelos a causa de la trivacunación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 May 2022)

A biotech firm made a smallpox-like virus on purpose. Nobody seems to care


For the second time in recent years, a biotech firm produced a new synthetic virus related to the one that causes smallpox. In 2017, the researchers behind the work were widely criticized. When they did again, no one seemed to care.




thebulletin.org




_ y que se habla de que esto está relacionado de alguna manera con los cargos de Moscú 
contra las actividades biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania.>
>_














⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : ☣ VIRUELA DEL MONO 2022 ☣ (Autoatentado con Arma Biológica)


Todos sabemos que los ruskis y chinos siempre dicen la verdad, y es imposible que se les escape nada, de sus laboratorios biológicos. https://es.gizmodo.com/cientificos-descifran-el-misterio-del-arma-biologica-qu-1789035937 https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuga_de_carbunco_de_Sverdlovsk Lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ProfePaco (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Esos momentos inolvidables en el frente...



Y que manía aparcar todo tan junto.

Con dar a un carro se queman todos


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

Un misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat es suficiente para que Rusia destruya toda Gran Bretaña en dos minutos. Yury Shvytkin, vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, le dijo al canal de televisión Al Jazeera sobre esto.

Rusia está por delante de la OTAN en el desarrollo de armas estratégicas por 10 a 15 años, dijo el diputado.

“No perdimos tiempo, los miembros de la OTAN se quedaron dormidos”, dijo Shvytkin.


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A EEUU le interesa escasez y subida de precios del grano (y otros alimentos, en general).
> 
> No es casualidad lo que está sucediendo ( y pueda suceder) con la escasez de alimentos. Ya tienen más leña para demonizar a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Ah vale que ahora es EEUU la que está obligando a Rusia a bloquear los envios de trigo del Mar Negro    

Los follarusos sois escoria intelectual de la más bajísima estofa


----------



## Eslacaña (22 May 2022)

Rusia está alcanzando uno de la mayores superávits comerciales de los últimos años, pero según algunos, Rusia está perdiendo la guerra.
Rusia se ha hecho con poco más de 100.000 tropas, una extensión equivalente a Gran Bretaña y continua su avance, pero según algunos Rusia está perdiendo la guerra. 
Rusia tiene los lineales de sus supermercados llenos de productos (otros ni leche infantil), pero según algunos Rusia está en la ruina y perdiendo la guerra. 
Rusia ha revalorizado su moneda desde que inició la guerra, pero según algunos, Rusia está perdiendo la guerra.
Rusia ha ofrecido a la ONU 20 millones de toneladas de trigo para la hambruna que se avecina, pero según algunos, Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra. 
Rusia llevando a la UE de sus mayores crisis económica, y quizás existencial, pero según algunos, está perdiendo la guerra.
Rusia llevará ante los tribunales a unos individuos que presumían de nazis (menudo papelón el de Israel), pero según algunos, Rusía está perdiendo la guerra. 
Rusia se reunirá, junto a otros países BRIC, con países como Indonesia, Azerbayan, Nigeria o Senegal, entre otros, pero según algunos, Rusia estaba sola y perdiendo la guerra. 

Repito: se puede engañar a todos durante un tiempo, o se pueden engañar a unos pocos durante mucho tiempo, pero lo que no se puede es engañar a todos durante todo el tiempo.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que ahora es EEUU la que está obligando a Rusia a bloquear los envios de trigo del Mar Negro
> 
> Los follarusos sois escoria intelectual de la más bajísima estofa



Creo que hay unas sanciones que impiden a Rusia comerciar con el resto y los puertos que le quedan a Ucrania no están bloqueados para la exportación de trigo o alimentos de hecho se está haciendo por el Danubio,

Por cierto , últimamente se te nota falton y nerviosete contigo se puede discutir pero creo que estas perd un poco los papeles


----------



## boyra (22 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, con la anexion de Ucrania seran 40 millones mas.



Eso contando que pare en Ukrania y no se coma Moldavia, Transnitria, Lituania, Bulgaria...

Parece que aún hay gente no tiene claro con quién nos estamos jugando los cuartos...ya lloraremos


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Para los que dudan de nuestras predicciones:

Los polacos en Ucrania tienen derechos especiales:
1) podrán ocupar cargos de elección popular,
2) ser nombrados en organismos gubernamentales, en puestos de responsabilidad en empresas de defensa;
3) tener acceso a datos secretos,
4) ser jueces,
5) la policía polaca tendrá derecho a controlar el orden público en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

El ejército del LNR liberó la aldea de Novoselovka cerca de Troitske (al sur de Nueva York).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Greetings from the elite #RussianArmy bravery "O" groups, in day's all #LPR will be liberated from #Ukraine nationalist's and those neo NAZI'S #Azov 


























y el grupo Wagner de camino hacia Nikolaev







Russia is coming...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 May 2022)

la guerra de Ucrania indudablemente está vinculada con el coronavirus y ahora la viruela del mono. 
Están tramando algo devastador contra los países de Europa occidental con la implicación de sus dirigentes que son sicarios de los enemigos.


Estas tramas de ingeniería financiera disfrazadas de epidemias ya se intentó con el ébola a finales de 2014.

De la misma manera que ahora ... de forma simultánea en España y la metrópoli montaron una pantomima relacionada con esa terrible enfermedad que doy por hecho que pretendían hacer lo mismo que con el coronavirus. 

Quizás se dieron cuenta que se les podría escapar de las manos y decidieron inventarse otro virus. 









La situación del religioso español con ébola es “grave”, según los médicos


García Viejo sufre "una importante deshidratación" y tiene el hígado y los riñones muy afectados




elpais.com













La segunda enfermera infectada de ébola viajó en avión a Dallas antes de comunicar los síntomas


Los Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC) de Estados Unidos han revelado este miércoles que la segunda mujer que se ha contagiado del virus del ébola en Dal




www.elmundo.es













Ébola en Estados Unidos y Europa | El Estímulo


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, autorizó hoy la movilización de los miembros de la Guardia Nacional y reservistas para ayudar en las labores de combate contra el virus del Ébola en África Occidental. Sin embargo, tanto en su país como en varios países europeos, la enfermedad...




elestimulo.com


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Zelenskyy ha reaccionado a una petición con 25.000 votos para que los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años puedan abandonar Ucrania

"No entiendo muy bien a quién va dirigida esta petición: ¿a mí esta petición, quizá a los padres de aquellos soldados que dieron su vida por Ucrania? Cuando a día de hoy están muriendo entre 50 y 100 personas en la zona más difícil del este de nuestro estado".

¿Por qué no iba a ir Zelensky al frente entonces? Al líder del país le importan un bledo los hombres ucranianos, y además culpa a Rusia del genocidio. Y algo que está moviendo de nuevo de una manera extraña...









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

El presidente ucraniano Zelensky ha anunciado que en breve se presentará al parlamento un proyecto de ley sobre el estatus legal especial de los ciudadanos polacos. La ley prevé que los polacos reciban derechos civiles y políticos.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

jajjajajajaja no me jodas

jjjjjaaaaaaaa

Norway makes huge profits from oil and gas exports and should share their income - PM of Poland Mateusz Morawiecki


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Rusia se reunirá, junto a otros países BRIC, con países como Indonesia, Azerbayan, Nigeria o Senegal, entre otros, pero según algunos, Rusia estaba sola y perdiendo la guerra.
> 
> Repito: se puede engañar a todos durante un tiempo, o se pueden engañar a unos pocos durante mucho tiempo, pero lo que no se puede es engañar a todos durante todo el tiempo.



¿Dónde hay que firmar para que Rusia se quede a partir de ahora con la inmigración de Nigeria, Senegal y el resto de África en vista de que ahora son sus amigos?. Fíjate, hasta merecería la pena pagar el precio de la inflación si conseguimos eso.


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No niego que la política ucraniana de los últimos 30 años que les ha llevado a ser invadidos por Rusia no haya sido nefasta, precisamente por no haber impedido la guerra. No es ser un estado vasallo ruso de forma eterna, sino que si el objetivo es construir un estado-nación este debería haberse hecho más lentamente, a base de hechos consumados, poquito a poquito. Podríamos haberles exportado a todos los políticos de CiU para hacerlo en 40 años en vez de 30.
> 
> También es cierto lo que dices acerca del Imperio Otomano. Es paradójico, pero todos los imperios "multicultuales" terminan desguazados a largo plazo (Imperios español, Austro-Hungaro, Otomano y demás Califatos Islámicos históricos , URSS, ...), solo los "homogéneamente étnicos" perviven a largo plazo (Canada, Australia, EEUU). Que tome nota Rusia, que es un "imperio multicultural".



¿Estados Unidos un imperio homogéneamente étnico?
Me gustaría que me ilustrases con alguna imagen de un "estadounidense étnicamente típico"

La historia es dinámica, y de todo menos determinista (aunque existan corrientes de fondo).
Todos los imperios, hasta ahora, han caído en uno u otro momento, al igual que todos los estados de base étnica pura, en uno u otro momento de la historia, han pasado a formar parte de uno u otro imperio.

Es curioso que este conflicto realmente va de la lucha entre "entes plurinacionales", a cuenta, con el pretexto y en el territorio de un proyecto de estado-nación étnicamente puro.
Los contendientes:
De la parte de "los buenos": USA, imperio multinacional por definición, + UK, reino plurinacional, + UE, proyecto de confederación de estados-nación (más Estados-Administración que no otra cosa) de base étnica muy laxa
De otra parte, "los malos": La Federación Rusa, de una riqueza étno-nacional que aunque sea con intención de descrédito, pero muy ilustrativo, es definida incluso como "horda turco-china" por ejemplo, y donde la mención de "ser ruso" es ya simplemente una forma de decir "habitante de la Federación Rusa" (traspasando la mera adscripción étnica)

El teatro-pretexto: El territorio conocido como Ucrania, y el proyecto de estado-nación étnicamente puro de los galitzianos-volinios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Para los que dudan de nuestras predicciones:
> 
> Los polacos en Ucrania tienen derechos especiales:
> 1) podrán ocupar cargos de elección popular,
> ...



Y en poco servir en el ejército ukra


----------



## Teuro (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Estados Unidos un imperio homogéneamente étnico?
> Me gustaría que me ilustrases con alguna imagen de un "estadounidense étnicamente típico"



Hoy no, pero originalmente si que lo era.


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Vídeo grabado por los habitantes del pueblo de Tetkino, distrito de Glushkovsky, región de Kursk, durante el bombardeo de territorio ruso por parte de Ucrania el 19 de mayo.

Como resultado del bombardeo, resultaron dañados un jardín de infancia, 9 edificios de apartamentos y 23 casas particulares. Los edificios e instalaciones de una fábrica de azúcar y una destilería resultaron dañados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## delhierro (22 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @delhierro
> 
> Aquí en el foro dicen que los números de rendidos son un bluff, propaganda soviética para que la población se venga arriba. Yo voy mas allá: mis fuentes me han confirmado que en Azovstal había como máximo 100 con tremenda movilidad y armados hasta los dientes con armas de ultimísima generación. De esos 100 escaparon 95 por unos pasadizos secretos. Los otros 5 se han dejado coger prisioneros para iniciar una rebelión cuando los trasladen a Rusia.
> 
> Lo que han estado paseando los soviéticos son extras. Se ve a un supuesto herido, con el cuello destrozado y con la lengua siempre fuera, morada. Esta claro que es un maniqui. No se mueve.



Se han rendido en vivo, en directo, con camaras hasta desde drones. Ademas los tienes numerados y con nombre, no los han torturado y los visita la cruz roja.

El fanatismo debería tener un limite razonable ¿ no crees ? No se quien puede decir semejantes cosas, pero hay mucho fanatico pirado por aquí , lo que pasa es que procuro meter a todos los que puedo en el ignore. El ignore mantiene el foro sano, cosa que no hace el propietario.


----------



## delhierro (22 May 2022)

Lo que han reportado son sus tanques, que claro como hay puentes lograron llegar al frente. Te hecho he visto uno destruido por algun video. Pero no son tropas polacas, al menos de momento.


----------



## Papo de luz (22 May 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Eso contando que pare en Ukrania y no se coma Moldavia, Transnitria, Lituania, Bulgaria...
> 
> Parece que aún hay gente no tiene claro con quién nos estamos jugando los cuartos...ya lloraremos



Ojala.


----------



## Bartleby (22 May 2022)

Estaremos ante los últimos días de la guerra de ucrania??


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Coño, como en la Unión de Lublin. Un poco más y Zelensky se convierte al catolicismo y aprende polaco...



Lo que quede de Ucrania se lo comerá Polonia de iure o de facto. Una ruina y una deuda inmensa. Peor que para Alemania la reunificación. 
Pero seguramente se lo pagaremos los europeos, ya son los que más fondos de cohesión reciben, la niña bonita de Bruselas por orden de los Anglos.


----------



## pemebe (22 May 2022)

Encuesta de hoy.

*Más de dos tercios en una nueva encuesta dicen que la economía es "mala*
POR BRAD DRESS - 22/05/22 12:06 PM ET


*Una nueva encuesta muestra que el 69% de los estadounidenses se refiere a la economía como "mala", frente al 46% de la primavera.*

La encuesta de CBS/YouGov, realizada entre el 18 y el 20 de mayo, también muestra que más del 60 por ciento de los estadounidenses están de acuerdo en que el estado de la nación es "incómodo", así como "preocupante" y "frustrante".

La inflación alcanzó en marzo su nivel más alto en 40 años y se ha mantenido cerca de esos niveles. Mientras tanto, los precios de la gasolina siguen subiendo en todo el país. El gobierno de Biden ha sido criticado por los problemas económicos, que se espera que sean un tema importante en las elecciones de noviembre.

Los republicanos han aprovechado la inflación como tema de conversación para sus campañas, lo que esperan que les beneficie el día de las elecciones.

Los demócratas prometen que siguen siendo el mejor partido para arreglar la subida de los precios, al tiempo que movilizan a los votantes en otras cuestiones como el derecho al aborto y la lucha contra el auge de la supremacía blanca, tras un tiroteo masivo en Buffalo que dejó 10 muertos, la mayoría de ellos negros.

En la nueva encuesta, una ligera mayoría, el 51 por ciento, de los estadounidenses está de acuerdo con la etiqueta de "débil" para el Partido Demócrata, mientras que el 49 por ciento está de acuerdo con la descripción de los demócratas como "extremos". Más del 30 por ciento de los estadounidenses dijo que los demócratas están "en contacto" y son "eficaces".

Alrededor del 54 por ciento de los estadounidenses, por su parte, dijo que los republicanos son "extremos", según la encuesta, mientras que la mitad de todos los estadounidenses dijo que el GOP es "odioso".

Sin embargo, los republicanos obtienen una mayor puntuación por ser "fuertes", ya que el 46 por ciento de los estadounidenses está de acuerdo con esa expresión para el GOP. Un 41 por ciento dijo que los republicanos eran "débiles" y un 37 por ciento dijo que eran "cariñosos".

La encuesta de CBS/YouGov, realizada a más de 2.000 residentes adultos, tiene un margen de error de 2,5 puntos porcentuales.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

No hay guerra, es una operación especial...


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

En Israel se celebró una concentración en apoyo de quienes tienen los escritos de Hitler como manual y el neonazismo como núcleo de su ideología

El surrealismo del siglo XXI.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

hiy ha pasado esta basura de la otan ... 8 de estos por la.carretera de riga a moscu ... en letonia

parece basura de la otan..

la foto es de un video que les he hechő


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si en vez de estar en el siglo XXI Rusia con 6.000 nukes, estamos en el inicio del XX, estando las actuales potencias mundiales como están: EEUU dominando (por ahora) y China candidata a ser potencia dominante no tengo ninguna duda de que sobre las mesa de los planes chinos estaría ahora mismo una invasión de Siberia y dejar a Rusia reducida a su parte europea de los Urales hacia el oeste. Es una operación lógiga y con todo fundamento demográfico, militar y económico: China a día de hoy iba a hacer mejor uso de los recursos naturales siberianos de lo que lo está haciendo Rusia.



Precisamente todos los chinos emigran a la costa del pais y huyen del norte y del interior como de la peste. Como para obligarles a colonizar Siberia ....


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

el rublo se ira a las nubes

mas dinero para rusia









Germany and Italy approved Russian gas payments after nod from Brussels


Germany and Italy told companies they could open ruble accounts to keep buying Russian gas without breaching sanctions against Moscow following discussions with the European Union, sources said.




www.euractiv.com


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero hay relativamente poca agua . Son varios factores los que determinan la productividad agraria. En Francia solo con el agua de lluvia les alcanza, ni tienen que embalsar. Otros funcionamos de otra manera y a España la castiga la altitud de la meseta y el relieve en las zonas costeras, que dejan sólo.algunos valles aptos para cultivos comercialmente viables.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066913



Vamos que la superproductividad de las tierras negras me quereis decir que es mas un mito que otra cosa???


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y en poco servir en el ejército ukra



Ojo al último punto.


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah vale que ahora es EEUU la que está obligando a Rusia a bloquear los envios de trigo del Mar Negro
> 
> Los follarusos sois escoria intelectual de la más bajísima estofa



No son los rusos los que han llenado los puertos ucranianos de minas y se niegan a retirarlas. Ahora mismo Ucrania retiene en sus puertos ( Odessa, Nikolaiev, etc...etc...) 74 barcos. Los rusos, a la media docena que tenian los ucros secuestrados en Mariupol, los dejaron irse nada más conquistar el puerto.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pues burbuja se va a quedar sin foreros satanicos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066911



Joder, pero qué distopía tan resultona está quedando. Al menos María Antonieta quería dar pasteles.









¿Canadá usa la ley de eutanasia para acabar con sus pobres?: debate nacional por dos mujeres sin hogar que pidieron el suicidio asistido


Una de ellas ya lo logró. La otra está a punto de obtener la autorización. Los casos despertaron indignación y abrieron una polémica sobre cómo se utiliza la legislación con los más vulnerables




www.infobae.com


----------



## Gonzalor (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hiy ha pasado esta basura de la otan ... 8 de estos por la.carretera de riga a moscu ... en letonia
> 
> parece basura de la otan..
> 
> ...



No es basura... todavía, lo será dentro de poco.


----------



## pemebe (22 May 2022)

*Rusia y Europa intensifican su enfrentamiento energético*
POR ZACK BUDRYK Y RACHEL FRAZIN - 20/05/22 6:00 AM ET

Los miembros del Grupo de los Siete (G-7) declararon este mes que eliminarían progresivamente el petróleo ruso, mientras que la Unión Europea está sopesando por separado su propia prohibición del petróleo ruso.

Pero Rusia está contraatacando, cortando el gas natural a Polonia y Bulgaria y, más recientemente, cortando la electricidad a Finlandia. 

Los expertos afirman que los esfuerzos energéticos de Occidente pueden perjudicar a la economía rusa, pero tendrán un coste.

"No hay ganadores en esta situación", dijo Samantha Gross, que trabajó en asuntos internacionales en el Departamento de Energía durante la administración Obama.

"Lo que se está viendo es que los europeos quieren embargar el petróleo ruso para castigar a los rusos, mientras que los rusos están retirando los suministros de gas para castigar a los europeos porque esos son los combustibles en los que cada uno tiene la ventaja", añadió Gross, que ahora es directora de la Iniciativa de Seguridad Energética y Clima de la Institución Brookings.

Al principio del conflicto, los países occidentales tomaron medidas para frenar su dependencia de los combustibles rusos, que son la mayor exportación del país. 

En las últimas semanas se han intensificado esas medidas. La UE propuso prohibir el petróleo ruso y el G-7 también dijo recientemente que eliminaría el petróleo ruso.

Pero no está claro si la presión de la UE tendrá éxito, ya que se enfrenta a la resistencia de Hungría. Las sanciones de la UE requieren el acuerdo de todos los países miembros.

A finales del mes pasado, Rusia cortó las exportaciones de gas natural a Polonia y Bulgaria tras la propuesta de la UE.

Más recientemente, el proveedor de energía ruso RAO Nordic Oy dejó de enviar electricidad a Finlandia. Rusia alegó que el país no pagaba sus facturas, pero la medida se produjo cuando Finlandia solicitó el ingreso en la OTAN.

La empresa energética nórdica Gasum dijo el martes que en los próximos días Rusia podría cortar también el gas natural a Finlandia. 

*"Siempre he sentido que tenemos... una visión muy eurocéntrica y egoísta de estas cosas en las que siempre decimos: 'Oh, bueno, vamos a cortarles el paso'", dijo Robbie Diamond, presidente del grupo de expertos en seguridad energética SAFE. "Y yo siempre me he preguntado qué pasa si ellos deciden cortarnos el paso".

Gross dijo que considera las acciones de Rusia hasta ahora como una especie de disparo de advertencia,* dados los esfuerzos existentes de Polonia para salir del gas ruso. Finlandia, por su parte, sólo obtiene el 10% de su electricidad de Rusia. 

"Empezar con Polonia fue algo simbólico", dijo. "Se trataba de hacer una observación sin dispararse totalmente en el pie".

Pero advirtió que, de continuar la escalada, Rusia podría cortar el gas a más países y que los mayores consumidores de gas ruso, como Alemania, tienen más que perder. 

Rusia podría ampliar la lista de países a los que corta la energía, añadió Diamond, y las naciones europeas "claramente van a tratar de moverse tan rápido como puedan para solucionarlo, pero *si Rusia corta [las exportaciones] mañana, habrá una profunda recesión*" que repercutirá en todo el continente, dijo.

Diamond dijo que Estados Unidos y Europa pueden contrarrestar la influencia de Putin en materia de energía tomando como ejemplo la estrategia de los Aliados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Como parte de un enfoque de "arsenal de la democracia", "Estados Unidos convirtió su fase industrial en el suministro de Europa con todas las armas que necesitaban y el envío de energía, el petróleo para hacer funcionar los ejércitos donde Alemania comenzó a quedarse sin petróleo para su ejército", dijo, lo que finalmente obligó a Alemania a hacer un intento fallido de capturar los campos de petróleo de Bakú, Azerbaiyán.

"Lo que tenemos que hacer ahora es ser el arsenal de energía", dijo Diamond. "Ahí es donde realmente tenemos que alinear nuestro sistema político. No sólo tenemos que hacer la transición a la electrificación y asegurarnos de que las baterías no se construyan en China, sino también aumentar nuestra producción" de gas natural. "Así que hay que acelerar la transición mientras se utiliza la energía con la que estamos bendecidos aquí en Estados Unidos y que podríamos compartir con nuestros aliados".

Mientras tanto, los precios del petróleo y de la gasolina en Estados Unidos se han mantenido altos. 

Claudio Galimberti, vicepresidente senior de análisis de Rystad Energy, dijo que *el impacto en Estados Unidos de una prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso sería más o menos "un lavado".*

*"Va a tener una inflación más alta", dijo, pero añadió que, como mayor productor de petróleo del mundo, Estados Unidos se "beneficiaría" de la expulsión de uno de sus principales competidores.*

Aunque el conflicto energético entre Rusia, Estados Unidos y Europa Occidental continúa, dos de los mayores mercados energéticos del mundo, China e India, siguen siendo comodines, según Ben Cahill, miembro del Programa de Seguridad Energética y Cambio Climático del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales.

Cahill señaló que si Rusia puede vender a estos países el petróleo que normalmente habría vendido a Europa, podría socavar los esfuerzos de la UE y Estados Unidos para debilitar al Kremlin.

"Para mí, en esta situación, *el salvavidas de Rusia son China e India. Si el mercado europeo se cierra a Rusia, eso significa realmente que tienen que competir para vender en Asia. Y ya había una intensa competencia por la cuota de mercado. India y China, porque son los grandes centros de demanda en crecimiento"*, dijo. "Pero Estados Unidos se ha cerrado al petróleo ruso. La UE, sin duda, está tratando de hacerlo lo más rápido posible. Así que [Rusia] tendrá que vender más en Asia".

*Si Rusia consigue atraer a esas naciones, es probable que "se convierta en un problema" en el futuro,* añadió Cahill.

"Si Rusia consigue enviar más crudo a la India y China, y eso atenúa el impacto de las sanciones, la Casa Blanca y la UE se preocuparán por ello", dijo.

Sin embargo, añadió, un vínculo más estrecho entre Rusia y las naciones asiáticas también podría suponer un problema para Rusia al tensar la relación del Kremlin con los exportadores de petróleo de Oriente Medio y el bloque OPEP-Plus, que hasta ahora se ha negado a tomar partido contra Rusia.

"Si Rusia se cierra a Europa, tendrá que vender más a Asia y eso la pondrá en competencia directa con los productores de Oriente Medio, y eso será más difícil de gestionar para la OPEP-Plus", dijo Cahill.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Haciendo amigos:



De hecho, la bandera de los zares rusos, que es la oficial actual de Rusia, tiene un origen próximo a la holandesa; no queda claro cuál se inspiró en cual, Pedro I era gran admirador de los Países Bajos, pero está claro que una deriva de la otra. Ambas son de las más antiguas de Europa todavía vigentes, del siglo XVII.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No son los rusos los que han llenado los puertos ucranianos de minas y se niegan a retirarlas. Ahora mismo Ucrania retiene en sus puertos ( Odessa, Nikolaiev, etc...etc...) 74 barcos. Los rusos, a la media docena que tenian los ucros secuestrados en Mariupol, los dejaron irse nada más conquistar el puerto.




muy pronto.. esta semana .. zelensky empezara a gritar con el.rollo de que occidente , no polonia ayuda a rusia bla bla bla.. zelensky es un anglo judio ... ni mas ni menos.. y esta para destruir la UE no Rusia


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos que la superproductividad de las tierras negras me quereis decir que es mas un mito que otra cosa???



Supongo que tiene que ver con que necesitan menor cantidad de fertilizantes y por eso han sido tierras productoras y exportadoras desde hace muchotiempo (comprar trigo en el Este europeo y maderas en el Norte es un clásico ya desde la Edad Media, eso quiza es porque los rendimientos en esa epoca eran relativamente mayores). Alguien que sepa del tema nos lo podría explicar. Yo creo que se tienen que dar factores diversos para la productividad agraria y entre ellos está la calidad de la tierra y la abundancia agua (no silo en agregado anual sino en distribución a lo largo del año), también una superficie llana ayuda mucho (a trabajar los campos y luego al transporte, el transporte terrestre fue muy caro y lento hasta hace siglo y medio) , pero seguro que alguien aquí conoce bien esos temas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Si.. no van a ninguna parte con una ofensiva así, ni aunque tuvieran buenas tropas en el sur, que tampoco creo que las tengan porque de lo contrario habrían intentado algo antes de la caída de Azovstal.

En un canal ruso de Telegram me suena haber leído que el ejército ucraniano puede tener en el sector sur cierto número de los tanques T-72 que les ha regalado Polonia y quizás ésto haya hecho que se "vengan arriba"...en caso de confirmarse ésto puede ser descacharrante leer lo que digan por aquí los hooligans pro-Biden y los Yago y Epaminondas García de turno... que se han cansado de repetir ad nauseam que los carros de combate están obsoletos gracias a las "superarmas" occidentaleh, a ver como le dan la vuelta a esa tortilla... 

Tampoco hay descartar que los ukros tengan planeada otra operación propagandística de las suyas, basada en inventarse un ataque ruso al que atribuyen falsas conquistas de x pueblos en el Twitter que después ellos "recuperan" en una " brillante contraofensiva"tambien en el Twitter...de hecho el gordo de las rayban ya está dejando caer que los rusos preparan una ofensiva por el sur...


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

Novoselovka hoy. Las fuerzas especiales del DNR están limpiando el asentamiento. Los ucranianos están tirando los cuerpos de sus muertos como siempre.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Creo que hay unas sanciones que impiden a Rusia comerciar con el resto y los puertos que le quedan a Ucrania no están bloqueados para la exportación de trigo o alimentos de hecho se está haciendo por el Danubio,
> 
> Por cierto , últimamente se te nota falton y nerviosete contigo se puede discutir pero creo que estas perd un poco los papeles



Lo que queda de la flota rusa está bloqueando los puertos ucranianos y evitando el envío de trigo, por no hablar de las toneladas robadas por los robagallinas del khanato.

Afortunadamente la flota rusa va a empezar a unirse al Moska en breve.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No son los rusos los que han llenado los puertos ucranianos de minas y se niegan a retirarlas. Ahora mismo Ucrania retiene en sus puertos ( Odessa, Nikolaiev, etc...etc...) 74 barcos. Los rusos, a la media docena que tenian los ucros secuestrados en Mariupol, los dejaron irse nada más conquistar el puerto.



Con suerte están ahora en Odessa.

Los barcos mercantes de un país neutral debieran poder salir del país y si no salen y no reclaman su salida de neutrales nada porque es muy caro tener parado un buque y además las actividades newtrales de los buques civiles no son los de ayuda a la guerra de otros países.

Con suerte podían hasta transportar grano, aunque supongo que estas actividades serán especializadas y no valdrá cualquier buque.


----------



## NPI (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Memoria de pez a propósito.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si.. no van a ninguna parte con una ofensiva así, ni aunque tuvieran buenas tropas en el sur, que tampoco creo que las tengan porque de lo contrario habrían intentado algo antes de la caída de Azovstal.
> 
> En un canal ruso de Telegram me suena haber leído que el ejército ucraniano puede tener en el sector sur cierto número de los tanques T-72 que les ha regalado Polonia y quizás ésto haya hecho que se "vengan arriba"...en caso de confirmarse ésto puede ser descacharrante leer lo que digan por aquí los hooligans pro-Biden y los Yago y Epaminondas García de turno... que se han cansado de repetir ad nauseam que los carros de combate están obsoletos gracias a las "superarmas" occidentaleh, a ver como le dan la vuelta a esa tortilla...
> 
> Tampoco hay descartar que los ukros tengan planeada otra operación propagandística de las suyas, basada en inventarse un ataque ruso al que atribuyen falsas conquistas de x pueblos en el Twitter que después ellos "recuperan" en una " brillante contraofensiva"tambien en el Twitter...de hecho el gordo de las rayban ya está dejando caer que los rusos preparan una ofensiva por el sur...




Rusia a por odessa que eso es clave... una vez ganada Odessa que le resto de ucrania se lonqueden loa ingleses y los polacos


----------



## Adriano II (22 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si.. no van a ninguna parte con una ofensiva así, ni aunque tuvieran buenas tropas en el sur, que tampoco creo que las tengan porque de lo contrario habrían intentado algo antes de la caída de Azovstal.
> 
> En un canal ruso de Telegram me suena haber leído que el ejército ucraniano puede tener en el sector sur cierto número de los tanques T-72 que les ha regalado Polonia y quizás ésto haya hecho que se "vengan arriba"...en caso de confirmarse ésto puede ser descacharrante leer lo que digan por aquí los hooligans pro-Biden y los Yago y Epaminondas García de turno... que se han cansado de repetir ad nauseam que los carros de combate están obsoletos gracias a las "superarmas" occidentaleh, a ver como le dan la vuelta a esa tortilla...
> 
> Tampoco hay descartar que los ukros tengan planeada otra operación propagandística de las suyas, basada en inventarse un ataque ruso al que atribuyen falsas conquistas de x pueblos en el Twitter que después ellos "recuperan" en una " brillante contraofensiva"tambien en el Twitter...de hecho el gordo de las rayban ya está dejando caer que los rusos preparan una ofensiva por el sur...



Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad

Cualquier ofensiva (y más en un terreno abierto/planicie) como Ucrania es un suicidio sin superioridad aérea, y no digamos nada cuando el enemigo tiene un dominio del aire total y absoluto

Si esos T-72 y esas brigadas salen a campo abierto van a ser dianas de un tiro al plato para los Su-35, ka-52 etc ...

Si el enemigo domina el aire no puedes aspirar a nada más allá de algún contrataque muy puntual


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

?Dos tontos y un destino?


----------



## urano (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> muy pronto.. esta semana .. zelensky empezara a gritar con el.rollo de que occidente , no polonia ayuda a rusia bla bla bla.. zelensky es un anglo judio ... ni mas ni menos.. y esta para destruir la UE no Rusia



Comame los huevos engendro incel nazi


----------



## Yomateix (22 May 2022)

Zelenski afirmó que Ucrania pertenece a la comunidad europea desde hace mucho tiempo, pero que para entrar en la UE *necesita "embajadores y amigos poderosos"*. "Creemos que esto ocurrirá y contamos con el estatus de país *candidato a la UE en junio*. Contamos con el poderoso apoyo de Andrzej en esta cuestión", ha dicho. 

*La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE tardará "15 o 20 años", según Francia*

El ministro delegado francés para Asuntos europeos, Clément Beaune, ha asegurado en una entrevista que la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE "tardará probablemente 15 o 20 años". "Hay que ser honestos. Si decimos que Ucrania entrará en la UE *en 6 meses, 1 año o 2 años, mentimos*. No es verdad. Es probablemente en 10 o 20 años", ha afirmado Beaune.
"Mientras tanto debemos a los ucranianos un proyecto político en el cual puedan entrar", continuó. Macron propuso a principios de mayo crear una "comunidad política europea" como "complemento" al proceso de adhesión.
Pero el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, criticó la propuesta el sábado e insistió en el inicio inmediato del proceso hacia la plena adhesión a la UE. Beaune ha subrayado que la propuesta de Macron no era "una alternativa a la adhesión a la comunidad política europea. No impide la adhesión más adelante".


----------



## Harman (22 May 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania.
Mapa en línea actualizado https://geoworld.space/ukraine/

Blog del autor kot_ivanov
Aquellos que siguieron los acontecimientos de 2014 en Donbas, deberían recordar al autor, cuyos mapas estuvieron constantemente en el top 2 de las mejores series de mapas sobre Donbas en 2014









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski afirmó que Ucrania pertenece a la comunidad europea desde hace mucho tiempo, pero que para entrar en la UE *necesita "embajadores y amigos poderosos"*. "Creemos que esto ocurrirá y contamos con el estatus de país *candidato a la UE en junio*. Contamos con el poderoso apoyo de Andrzej en esta cuestión", ha dicho.
> 
> *La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE tardará "15 o 20 años", según Francia*
> 
> ...



Le han prometido el oro y el moro cuando hasta la misma Comisión Europea no tiene claro si la UE existirá en 15 años...


----------



## urano (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Novoselovka hoy. Las fuerzas especiales del DNR están limpiando el asentamiento. Los ucranianos están tirando los cuerpos de sus muertos como siempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tales. dijo:


> Lo que queda de la flota rusa está bloqueando los puertos ucranianos y evitando el envío de trigo, por no hablar de las toneladas robadas por los robagallinas del khanato.
> 
> Afortunadamente la flota rusa va a empezar a unirse al Moska en breve.



Cree que el ejército Ucraniano logrará expulsar a los borrachos turcochinos?


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)

¿Qué pasa con las fuerzas aéreas Ucranianas?


Durante la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, se destruyeron 174 unidades de aviones, incluidos cazas y aviones de ataque, lo que indica la baja eficiencia de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la aviación realiza hasta 10 vuelos a áreas de combate todos los días desde el mismo...




te.legra.ph


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Memoria de pez a propósito.





*Javier Hurtado Domínguez* (PSE-EE PSOE) Consejero de Turismo, Comercio y Consumo de la CAPV


----------



## DCD (22 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Con suerte están ahora en Odessa.
> 
> Los barcos mercantes de un país neutral debieran poder salir del país y si no salen y no reclaman su salida de neutrales nada porque es muy caro tener parado un buque y además las actividades newtrales de los buques civiles no son los de ayuda a la guerra de otros países.
> 
> Con suerte podían hasta transportar grano, aunque supongo que estas actividades serán especializadas y no valdrá cualquier buque.



Los ucros minaron los puertos. Poco barco puede entrar ahí sin un cazaminas


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski afirmó que Ucrania pertenece a la comunidad europea desde hace mucho tiempo, pero que para entrar en la UE *necesita "embajadores y amigos poderosos"*. "Creemos que esto ocurrirá y contamos con el estatus de país *candidato a la UE en junio*. Contamos con el poderoso apoyo de Andrzej en esta cuestión", ha dicho.
> 
> *La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE tardará "15 o 20 años", según Francia*
> 
> ...


----------



## Yomateix (22 May 2022)

Hay que tener la cara dura como el cemento para soltar esto. Critican que Zelensky obligue a ir a civiles a la guerra y aún es capaz de soltar sin sonrojarse que esa propuesta no deberían hacersela a el, si no a los padres que han perdido a sus hijos luchando en ciudades en que ni nacieron.....hijos que han ido a esas ciudades a morir en muchos casos obligados por Zelenky para no ser detenidos y acusados de traidores (y ya sabemos lo que les hace a los que considera traidores) Pues si no se le debe hacer la propuesta a quien los obliga a ir al frente siendo civiles, apaga y vámonos.


El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este domingo que "entre 50 y 100 personas" están muriendo cada día en la región de Donbás, "defendiendo nuestro estado y nuestra independencia", según ha registrado el diario _Ukrainska Pravda_. Zelenski ha hecho esa afirmación durante la rueda de prensa conjunta con el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, *en respuesta a la propuesta hecha en la página web de la presidencia de levantar la prohibición de salir del país de los hombres en edad militar*, en vigor desde el inicio de la guerra.

"*No sé si deberían dirigirme esa propuesta a mí*", ha afirmado Zelenski. "*Quizás deberían dirigírsela a los padres que han perdido a sus hijos*, que han defendido esa ciudad, esa región, lo que les ha costado la vida. *La mayoría de ellos no habían nacido en las ciudades en las que han muerto*". Ucrania afirma que tiene 700.000 soldados movilizados en esta guerra.


----------



## urano (22 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Menuda mierda de tecnología..parece un videojuego del 1993


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si en vez de estar en el siglo XXI Rusia con 6.000 nukes, estamos en el inicio del XX, estando las actuales potencias mundiales como están: EEUU dominando (por ahora) y China candidata a ser potencia dominante no tengo ninguna duda de que sobre las mesa de los planes chinos estaría ahora mismo una invasión de Siberia y dejar a Rusia reducida a su parte europea de los Urales hacia el oeste. Es una operación lógiga y con todo fundamento demográfico, militar y económico: China a día de hoy iba a hacer mejor uso de los recursos naturales siberianos de lo que lo está haciendo Rusia.



Piensa usted como un anglo, gente que cree ser capaz de ganar al tres en raya.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

Todo es una oportunidad perdida, una guerra que perjudica a los Europeos , Rusos incluidos donde solo ganan los anglosajones.


Lo ideas era unir los 3 grandes pilares del occidente Europeo.


1- Con las Rusias con su basto territorio y materias primas.

2-Alemania con su industria como musculo.

3-Las Españas(Incluidas las de america) como plataforma para no ser una potencia Telurica.


Pero vamos a tener americanos para rato mientras nosotros sus colonias somos cada vez mas pobres.


----------



## NPI (22 May 2022)

Dejar de llenar el hilo y de responder al gaviotón @Teuro


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad
> 
> Cualquier ofensiva (y más en un terreno abierto/planicie) como Ucrania es un suicidio sin superioridad aérea, y no digamos nada cuando el enemigo tiene un dominio del aire total y absoluto
> 
> ...



Entonces para qué les ha regalado Polonia los 200 y pico T-72 ¿para tenerlos en un garaje?.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy ha reaccionado a una petición con 25.000 votos para que los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años puedan abandonar Ucrania
> 
> "No entiendo muy bien a quién va dirigida esta petición: ¿a mí esta petición, quizá a los padres de aquellos soldados que dieron su vida por Ucrania? Cuando a día de hoy están muriendo entre 50 y 100 personas en la zona más difícil del este de nuestro estado".
> 
> ...




Si admite de 50 a 100 es porque estan muriendo el doble o triple así que las cifras que da Rusia sobre 150 a 300 Ucranianos muertos por día son ciertas.


Vemos que las cifras y datos del alto mando Ruso son mejores o por lo menos son las mas fiables.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En Ucrania hay trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera...
> 
> Hasta mi abuelo, bien pasiego el, me hablaba de las tierras negras de Ucrania y de las dos cosechas al año...
> 
> Me rompes los esquemas, eso es todo...



Trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera también hay en España. Son simplemente dos variedades distintas. Pero creo que los nombres te han llevado a confusión. Se refiere al ciclo que tienen, uno se siembra al final del otoño (y se recoge al principio del verano) y el otro se siembra al principio de la primavera o más bien al final del invierno (y se recoge bien entrado el verano, hacia agosto). Pero no se siembran los dos consecutivamente en un mismo terreno, ese es el error. Hoy, en España, e imagino que también en Ucrania, se tienden a sembrar más bien variedades de invierno. Que son un invento ruso, por cierto, soviético más concretamente.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que queda de la flota rusa está bloqueando los puertos ucranianos y evitando el envío de trigo, por no hablar de las toneladas robadas por los robagallinas del khanato.
> 
> Afortunadamente la flota rusa va a empezar a unirse al Moska en breve.



Bueno eso serán según tus fuentes que has leido en el Mortadelo y Filemón, la realidad es que quien tiene bloqueados los barcos son los ucranianos en los puertos que todavía controlan.

Por cierto eso de la flota rusa, lo has jugado en War of Warship, o de repente le van a salir buques de guerra por generación espontanea.


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Greenpeace igual que todas las ONG sirven al NWO y deberían estar prohibidas todas, excepto las que sean de pura y dura beneficencia.
> 
> Cualquier atisvo de activismo político por parte de una ONG debería suponer su cese fulminante en la medida que son utilizadas por fuerzas externas para subvertir paises y modelar la opinión pública.
> 
> ...




Entiendo que Cáritas, Mensajeros de la Paz del Padre Ángel, la Cruz Roja, etc también deberían estar prohibidas, según tu?
Por favor, aclara si estas ONGs que he mencionado también deberían prohibirse, me interesa tu opinión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

habia un zeppelin nazi alli?



Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Pa chulos nosotros, que nunca ganamos ni una guerra ni una batalla y mantuvismos un imperio casi cuatrocientos años.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066935
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066937
> ...



Esos quieren Galicia, y de ahí no van a pasar. Judas también era un tío que abrazaba y besaba a todo el mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 May 2022)

son tanques orcos, lo puedes ver aqui en el video extendido a partir del seguno 50 la Z de zombie sobre la chatarra



no se que de tanques entre poblacion civil...





Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## otroyomismo (22 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de los foreros no van a entenderlo ...




Aqui hay de todo 

Steiner, Busse, Wenck. Joder como molaria una pelicula con sus ultimos movimientos.

Como loco esperando que alguien traduzca las memorias de Wenck aunque sea al ingles.
Aunque como son cortitas igual con la web de deepl en 3 partes las cuelo.


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno eso serán según tus fuentes que has leido en el Mortadelo y Filemón, la realidad es que quien tiene bloqueados los barcos son los ucranianos en los puertos que todavía controlan.
> 
> Por cierto eso de la flota rusa, lo has jugado en War of Warship, o de repente le van a salir buques de guerra por generación espontanea.



Perdona, luego leo a ver qué dicen el Pravda y Russia Today al respecto. 

Barcos no, pero mañana te adelanto que la OTAN va a anunciar que le manda este juguete nuevo a los ucros: 

Harpoon - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

Veremos un refuerzo considerable en las capacidades submarinas del khanato.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Forma parte de la estrategia de los EEUU para meter a Rusia en una guerra larga de desgaste brutal y lo están consiguiendo. No quieren que los ucros tengan una ventaja demasiado grande en un momento dado.



El desgaste ruso es mas que notable ya, se han visto miles de soldados del batallon de elite Azov en Rostov... al tiempo.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Socom (22 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¿Eres el mismo que el de FC?


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hay que tener la cara dura como el cemento para soltar esto. Critican que Zelensky obligue a ir a civiles a la guerra y aún es capaz de soltar sin sonrojarse que esa propuesta no deberían hacersela a el, si no a los padres que han perdido a sus hijos luchando en ciudades en que ni nacieron.....hijos que han ido a esas ciudades a morir en muchos casos obligados por Zelenky para no ser detenidos y acusados de traidores (y ya sabemos lo que les hace a los que considera traidores) Pues si no se le debe hacer la propuesta a quien los obliga a ir al frente siendo civiles, apaga y vámonos.
> 
> 
> El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este domingo que "entre 50 y 100 personas" están muriendo cada día en la región de Donbás, "defendiendo nuestro estado y nuestra independencia", según ha registrado el diario _Ukrainska Pravda_. Zelenski ha hecho esa afirmación durante la rueda de prensa conjunta con el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, *en respuesta a la propuesta hecha en la página web de la presidencia de levantar la prohibición de salir del país de los hombres en edad militar*, en vigor desde el inicio de la guerra.
> ...




cada vez grita mas zelensky y reconoce bajas a las que habra que aumar un cero.... 

se hunden


----------



## Socom (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno eso serán según tus fuentes que has leido en el Mortadelo y Filemón, la realidad es que quien tiene bloqueados los barcos son los ucranianos en los puertos que todavía controlan.
> 
> Por cierto eso de la flota rusa, lo has jugado en War of Warship, o de repente le van a salir buques de guerra por generación espontanea.



El Soyuz anda por ahí bloqueando y tal.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




los ukros son unos hijos de puta

destruyen su propio pais

menuda banda.....

voy a invertir en constructoras rusas y chinas


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Con suerte están ahora en Odessa.
> 
> Los barcos mercantes de un país neutral debieran poder salir del país y si no salen y no reclaman su salida de neutrales nada porque es muy caro tener parado un buque y además las actividades newtrales de los buques civiles no son los de ayuda a la guerra de otros países.
> 
> Con suerte podían hasta transportar grano, aunque supongo que estas actividades serán especializadas y no valdrá cualquier buque.



Está el problema de las minas. Los ucros minaron los puertos y muchas de las minas que pusieron se han soltado de sus anclajes y ahora unas 400 andan a la deriva por el mar negro. Aunque les dejaran irse, que no es el caso, no creo que quisieran.


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Greenpeace carga contra todo aquello que pone en peligro la hegemonía de la anglosfera en cualquier campo que puedan relacionar con el "medio ambiente".
> 
> Como organización al servicio de la anglosfera se dedicó a incordiar el desarrollo de armas nucleares de Francia, lo que nunca hicieron contra EEUU, ni GB.
> 
> ...




Falso. Greenpeace al principio de su andadura se enfrentó a las pruebas nucleares usanas, concretamente en Alaska. Pongo enlace y cita: Historia de Greenpeace | Greenpeace España

_"E*n 1971, un grupo de activistas antinucleares canadienses se embarcaron a bordo del viejo pesquero Phyllis Cormack para protestar contra las pruebas nucleares que Estados Unidos estaba llevando a cabo en el archipiélago de Amchitka, en Alaska. Su objetivo: impedir que la bomba fuese detonada colocándose en el centro de la zona de pruebas.*
Como acción directa, la expedición a Amchitka no salió como se esperaba. Sin embargo, como estrategia de campaña resultó un éxito extraordinario. *Un año después, Estados Unidos se vio forzado a anunciar que detendría las pruebas nucleares en la zona*. Amchitka es desde entonces una reserva ornitológica._

Y aquí cuelgo foto de las *protestas de Greenpeace frente a la Casa Blanca *en tiempos del mandato de Bush padre. Como he dicho, en sus comienzos Greenpeace fue una organización honrada que protestó allí donde se ponía en peligro al planeta. Alertó avisando de que los combustibles fósiles se irían agotando, y que su escasez futura nos abocaría a guerras por el control de los pozos de gas y petróleo ¿os suena de algo? y que además su quema nos llevaría a un calentamiento global.

No quiero desviar el tema del hilo, pero la situación apocalíptica de guerra, hambre, peste, etc que tenemos envima y estamos empezando a padecer ya la avisó Greenpeace, pero entonces, los voceros no paraban de decir que el petróleo y el gas eran poco menos que inacabables y los de Greenpeace unos alarmistas y unos jipis sin cabeza.
Pues vale, por desgracia tenían razón. Así nos va por no pensar con lógica


----------



## Honkler (22 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Para los que dudan de nuestras predicciones:
> 
> Los polacos en Ucrania tienen derechos especiales:
> 1) podrán ocupar cargos de elección popular,
> ...



Una anexión de facto, no?


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)

Entre muchas otras cosas, comenta que en la operación de kiev eran unos 40.000 tropas, desconozco si se refiere solo al norte o norte+noreste.









Opiniones de la guerra: Fidelista por siempre


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 87, 21/05/2022. Anna Pávlova una de las primeras bailarinas del prestigioso ballet ruso. El mismo fallo, pero desde dos ángulos diferentes. Mucho se ha dicho, y muchos también se lo han creído, pero porque se los dijeron y aquello cuadraba con lo que...




te.legra.ph


----------



## NS 4 (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera también hay en España. Son simplemente dos variedades distintas. Pero creo que los nombres te han llevado a confusión. Se refiere al ciclo que tienen, uno se siembra al final del otoño (y se recoge al principio del verano) y el otro se siembra al principio de la primavera o más bien al final del invierno (y se recoge bien entrado el verano, hacia agosto). Pero no se siembran los dos consecutivamente en un mismo terreno, ese es el error. Hoy, en España, e imagino que también en Ucrania, se tienden a sembrar más bien variedades de invierno. Que son un invento ruso, por cierto, soviético más concretamente.



Entonces, no quiero ser pesado ehh...no hay dos cosechas consecutivas...dado que hay rotacion de las parcelas entiendo.


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Una anexión de facto, no?



Policías ucranianos que pueden ser reciclados en el ejército. Quizás ni éso, los polis hacen guerra y guerrilla con escudos civiles en la ciudades.

Guerra de ciudades ,que es lo que se está haciendo, permite armar a polacos sin que se les pueda aplicar la ley militar porque la policía no es ejército ¿no?

Otra forma de meterse la OTAN gente si que parezca que los metamos Con suerte y de casualidad los nuevos policías serán antiguos militares polacos. Así no vienen como mercenarios que esa ley en tiempos de guerra no mola nada si te pilla el enemigo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066935
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066937
> ...



Parece el abrazo de Bolonia donde se acordó el 2º Triunvirato en la antigua Roma (43 a.C), según cuentan Marco Antonio y Cayo Octavio se abrazaron de forma tan efusiva y teatral que según las malas lenguas de la época en realidad se estaban cacheando mutuamente buscando puñales ocultos entre las ropas del otro... 

Ese acuerdo fué entre tres partes que tenían poder militar, pero además Octavio tenía otro acuerdo con los republicanos y ciceronianos que controlaban el Senado a los que traicionó porque no se fiaba de ellos y por carecer de poder militar....en cuanto Ucrania se quede sin poder militar el polaco ese va a hacer el papel de Octavio si o si...tiene una cara de falso que tira para atrás...


----------



## Roedr (22 May 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Una anexión de facto, no?



¿Y a nosotros nos conviene o nos jode?. Ya sé que con el cáncer PSOE en el poder da igual, pero en los brevísimos períodos de tiempo que no abusa del poder es posible defender los intereses internacionales de España. Si Polonia se come el lado occidental de Ucrania, significa que su peso en la UE será mayor que el nuestro, y seremos aún más mierda de lo que somos. 

Creo que a nosotros nos conviene más una Ucrania occidental independiente que anexionada a Polonia.


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

Los kazajos comenzaron a desgarrar masivamente a sus pasaportes extranjeros.

El caso es que apareció info en tiktok, supuestamente en los extranjeros los kazajos tienen un chip que los vigila, como Bill Gates para la gente con chip. De hecho, los datos personales del propietario simplemente se almacenan allí para simplificar el procedimiento de paso por el control de pasaportes, y el signo de la presencia de un microchip en el pasaporte está impreso en la cubierta.


----------



## EGO (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 35 batallones nada más y nada menos… Entiendo y seguro que son tropas de élite



Esta tomando su tiempo.Minimo 3 meses para tener gente que sepa apuntar,interpretar un mapa,usar una radio,etc...

Vais a ver cosas chulis en las proximas semanas.

Mas o menos como en Irak.Cogieron a un monton de reclutas chiitas y al cabo del tiempo tenian una division de gente polluda....Bueno,todo lo polludo que puede ser un iraki,que tampoco esque sean Bersekers.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 May 2022)

_Ucrania descartó un alto el fuego o cualquier concesión territorial a Moscú, ya que Rusia intensificó su ataque en el este y el sur del país, golpeando las regiones de Donbas y Mykolaiv con ataques aéreos y fuego de artillería.
_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 May 2022)

_En la ciudad de Stryi, región de Lviv, los activistas realizaron un "trabajo educativo" con los sacerdotes de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú._


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 May 2022)

El T-64B1M el africano, anteriormente en servicio con el batallón Azov, también se rindió a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y cambió de bando.

¿Por qué "africano"? Este vehículo tuvo un destino interesante. Al ser una versión simplificada de la actualización del T-64B1 se suponía que éstos serían los primeros vehículos de la familia T-64 exportados oficialmente al extranjero.

Sin embargo, el destino tenía sus propios planes y con el inicio de la ATO en 2014, los tanques T-64B1M destinados a la República Democrática del Congo se distribuyeron apresuradamente a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania recién formada, entre ellos el batallón Azov.

@milinfolive


----------



## otroyomismo (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esta tomando su tiempo.Minimo 3 meses para tener gente que sepa apuntar,interpretar un mapa,usar una radio,etc...
> 
> Vais a ver cosas chulis en las proximas semanas.
> 
> Mas o menos como en Irak.Cogieron a un monton de reclutas chiitas y al cabo del tiempo tenian una division de gente polluda....Bueno,todo lo polludo que puede ser un iraki,que tampoco esque sean Bersekers.




me encanto esta pelicula


----------



## seven up (22 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No niego que la política ucraniana de los últimos 30 años que les ha llevado a ser invadidos por Rusia no haya sido nefasta, precisamente por no haber impedido la guerra. No es ser un estado vasallo ruso de forma eterna, sino que si el objetivo es construir un estado-nación este debería haberse hecho más lentamente, a base de hechos consumados, poquito a poquito. Podríamos haberles exportado a todos los políticos de CiU para hacerlo en 40 años en vez de 30.
> 
> También es cierto lo que dices acerca del Imperio Otomano. Es paradójico, pero todos los imperios "multicultuales" terminan desguazados a largo plazo (Imperios español, Austro-Hungaro, Otomano y demás Califatos Islámicos históricos , URSS, ...), solo los "homogéneamente étnicos" perviven a largo plazo (Canada, Australia, EEUU). Que tome nota Rusia, que es un "imperio multicultural".



Lo de "homogéneamente étnicos" en EEUU, Canadá o Australia lo dirá usted de coña. Población aborigen, afroamericana, asiática y en EEUU latina a cascoporro todo ello muy mezclado.


----------



## Octubrista (22 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _En la ciudad de Stryi, región de Lviv, los activistas realizaron un "trabajo educativo" con los sacerdotes de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú._



Lo de utilizar tinta de tatuajes para rociar a mujeres, sacerdotes, etc, es ya marca de la casa de los nacionalistas ucranianos, como lo de atar con cintas y cuerdas, en postes y árboles, a otros ciudadanos.

Ejemplos de civilización.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo de utilizar tinta de tatuajes para rociar a mujeres, sacerdotes, etc, es ya marca de la casa de los nacionalistas ucranianos, como lo de atar con cintas y cuerdas, en postes y árboles, a otros ciudadanos.
> 
> Ejemplos de civilización.



El ISIS rubio.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

creo que ya son 2700 efectivos ukros cerca de la carcel.de rostov...habra que pedir ayuda a la.UE para darles de comer y limpiarles los tatuajes...

creo que kadyrov ha comentado que les va a hacer unos nuevos


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Ucrania descartó un alto el fuego o cualquier concesión territorial a Moscú, ya que Rusia intensificó su ataque en el este y el sur del país, golpeando las regiones de Donbas y Mykolaiv con ataques aéreos y fuego de artillería.
> _




estos orconazis son gilipollas ??? cuanto mas ataque rusia menos posibilidsdes tienen de seguir existiendo... no estan bien de la.cabeza ... y europa como un aveztruz hablando de reconstruccion... piensan tb pagar en rublos.la.reconstruccion ??


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Lo que queda de la flota rusa está bloqueando los puertos ucranianos y evitando el envío de trigo, por no hablar de las toneladas robadas por los robagallinas del khanato.
> 
> Afortunadamente la flota rusa va a empezar a unirse al Moska en breve.



No, esos barcos en Odesa están siendo bloqueados por los ucranianos. Informe de la Organización Marítima Internacional (IMO):

"Al comienzo del conflicto, aproximadamente 2000 marinos quedaron varados a bordo de 94 buques en puertos ucranianos. Posteriormente, 10 buques han partido con seguridad del mar de Azov y quedan 84 buques mercantes, con casi 450 marinos a bordo. Este número continúa reduciéndose constantemente. Muchos barcos han empleado a los guardianes de barcos locales para reemplazar a la tripulación, y algunos barcos han entrado en frío, sin tripulación restante a bordo. En algunas situaciones, la tripulación ha optado por permanecer a bordo. Esto crea una imagen compleja y en continuo cambio, que se hace más compleja por los desafíos de comunicarse con los barcos en algunos lugares."

................


"Los días 10 y 11 de marzo, el Consejo (C/ES.35) convino en alentar el establecimiento, como medida provisional y urgente, de un corredor marítimo azul seguro que permita la evacuación segura de la gente de mar y los buques de las zonas de alto riesgo y afectadas del Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov a un lugar seguro a fin de proteger la vida de la gente de mar. y garantizar la movilización y la navegación comercial de los buques que tengan la intención de utilizar este corredor evitando ataques militares y protegiendo y asegurando el dominio marítimo. A este respecto, el Consejo, teniendo en cuenta las sensibilidades de la cuestión, invitó al Secretario General de la OMI a que colaborara con las partes pertinentes y adoptara las medidas inmediatas necesarias para iniciar el establecimiento y apoyar la aplicación de un corredor marítimo azul seguro en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov y mantener informados a los Estados Miembros de la evolución de la situación e informar al Consejo en su próximo período de sesiones.

*La Federación de Rusia ha informado a la OMI de que ha establecido un corredor humanitario para garantizar la evacuación segura de los buques una vez fuera de las aguas territoriales de Ucrania. A pesar de esta iniciativa, siguen existiendo muchos problemas de seguridad que dificultan el acceso al corredor y la capacidad de los buques para salir de su atraque en los puertos ucranianos*.

*Los puertos de Ucrania se encuentran en el nivel 3 de MARSEC (seguridad marítima) y permanecen cerrados para la entrada y salida. Se han colocado minas marinas en los accesos portuarios y algunas salidas portuarias están bloqueadas por barcazas y grúas hundidas. Muchos barcos ya no tienen suficiente tripulación a bordo para navegar.*

*Ucrania también indicó sus condiciones previas para la evacuación segura de los buques de sus puertos. Estos incluyen el fin de las hostilidades, la retirada de las tropas y la garantía de la libertad de navegación en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov, incluida la realización de actividades de barrido de minas con la participación de los estados litorales del Mar Negro.*

Teniendo esto en cuenta, la prioridad de la OMI ha sido apoyar a la gente de mar varada en Ucrania."

Seguridad marítima en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov (imo.org)


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Cuando no pude venir al desfile del 9 de mayo... EL DESFILE LLEGA A TI


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Entonces, no quiero ser pesado ehh...no hay dos cosechas consecutivas...dado que hay rotacion de las parcelas entiendo.



Simplemente en unas parcelas se plantará cereal "de invierno" y en otras "de primavera", en un solo ciclo anual no caben las dos, ambas tienen varios meses de desarrollo y ambas se cosechan en verano con pocas semanas de diferencia. No creo que haya muchas diferencia entre el secano ucraniano y el ibérico, además allí hace más frio en principio, que también limita algo el crecimiento (Odessa está en la latitud del centro de Francia, y de ahí para arriba el resto del país, pero con la misma precipitación anual en el sur del país que la meseta española). No creo que haya ningún sitio en el mundo en el que haya dos cosechas de secano en un solo año, pero tampoco soy agricultor, hablo por lo que les oigo a agricultores conocidos, quizá alguien pueda decir más cosas. Bueno, en los trópicos húmedos todo crece a lo bestia, pero no sé si llamar "secano" a climas donde caen 3 o 5 mil milímetros de lluvia anuales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Informaciones por verificar, canales rusos señalan el avance desde Kiev hacia el Donbass de dos batallones de efectivos polacos sin precisar si son "voluntarios" o tropas regulares, que estarían dotados con las con armas de la OTAN... ¡Polonia entraría en la Guerra!


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Informaciones por verificar, canales rusos señalan el avance desde Kiev hacia el Donbass de dos batallones de efectivos polacos sin precisar si son "voluntarios" o tropas regulares, que estarían dotados con las con armas de la OTAN... ¡Polonia entraría en la Guerra!




ya os dije que procureis no ir a varsovia en julio... va a ser el.siguiente nagasaki


----------



## EGO (22 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me encanto esta pelicula



¿A que mola?

En la television rusa ya estan avisando al khan de la que se avecina.



El final de esta pelicula ya lo sabemos los que tenemos dos dedos de frente.



​


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Perdona, luego leo a ver qué dicen el Pravda y Russia Today al respecto.
> 
> Barcos no, pero mañana te adelanto que la OTAN va a anunciar que le manda este juguete nuevo a los ucros:
> 
> ...



No se lo que dice el Pravda o el Russia Today... Cuentamelo mañana si eso.

Coño ya sabes lo que va a anunciar la OTAN. Foreros todos tenemos un insider de la OTAN en Burbuja, si es que no nos falta de ná..

Pues está bien, que lo manden, lo mismo se le acaba la paciencia a los rusos y hunden algún navio de la OTAN, mientras no sea americano no pasará nada.


----------



## Expected (22 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Los Ucranianos andan tirando algunos misiles en Belgorod, parece que ya hay respuesta
> 
> Enlace del artículo: https://zpr.io/urStgsDr2czq Estado  Mayor: Rusia despliega sistemas de misiles balísticos Iskander en su región de Belgorod Síganos para ayudar al pueblo de Ucrania



Lo que vienen a ser unos pepinacos.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

*Der Spiegel: Las relaciones entre Alemania y Polonia se agudizaron por el suministro de tanques a Ucrania*

Varsovia espera que Berlín le entregue carros de combate para compensar la escasez en su arsenal provocada por el envío de blindados a Kiev, pero las autoridades alemanas no tienen la cantidad necesaria de Leopard, según la revista.





Mariusz Burcz / Legion-Media
Las relaciones entre Alemania y Polonia "se agudizaron" mientras sus negociaciones respecto al suministro de tanques a Ucrania se estancaron, reporta este sábado Der Spiegel.
De acuerdo con la información de la revista, desde el inicio del conflicto militar en Ucrania, Varsovia le entregó a Kiev casi todos los 240 tanques que tenía de fabricación soviética. En respuesta, esperaba que Berlín compensara su escasez con carros de combate Leopard.

Der Spiegel señala que las autoridades alemanas usaron un esquema semejante con la República Checa, pero, a diferencia de Praga, Varsovia no quiere recibir tanques viejos y solicitó que le entregaran los blindados nuevos.
Sin embargo, surgió un problema al respecto al conocerse que Berlín no dispone de la cantidad necesaria de los nuevos Leopard. En estas circunstancias, la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, admitió el pasado 16 de mayo, durante una reunión confidencial, que no tiene mucha esperanza de poder alcanzar un acuerdo con Polonia, continúa Der Spiegel.
Por su parte, el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores polaco, Szymon Szynkowski vel Sek, declaró esta semana durante una entrevista con la revista que "Alemania ha prometido llenar nuestras reservas, pero no ha hecho nada".
Este viernes se dio a conocer que Alemania suministrará a Ucrania los primeros 15 blindados Gepard en julio. Lo acordaron, durante una conversación, la ministra de Defensa alemana y su homólogo ucraniano, Alexéi Réznikov.
Este viernes, el embajador ucraniano en Berlín, Andréi Mélnik, volvió a arremeter contra el Gobierno alemán y el canciller, Olaf Scholz, por su falta de decisión en cuanto al envío de armas pesadas a Ucrania. A pesar de que el Bundestag lleva tres semanas decidiendo sobre el suministro de este material bélico a Kiev, no ha pasado nada, indicó Mélnik. *"Tenemos la impresión de que el canciller no quiere entregar" estas armas*, destacó.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En Ucrania hay trigo de invierno y trigo de primavera...
> 
> Hasta mi abuelo, bien pasiego el, me hablaba de las tierras negras de Ucrania y de las dos cosechas al año...
> 
> Me rompes los esquemas, eso es todo...



Trigo de invierno es trigo que se siembra en otoño/ principios de invierno y trigo de primavera es trigo que se siembra en primavera o muy finales de invierno. 
Ambos se cosechan en el verano. 
Pero no son dos cosechas consecutivas.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿A que mola?
> 
> En la television rusa ya estan avisando al khan de la que se avecina.
> 
> ...



Que pena que la ley de censura, digo contra la propaganda, no nos permita ver el programa entero ni verificarlo. Ni podemos ver el contexto, ni tan siquiera si es real y después de las que nos colaron antes de censurar los canales rusos como que ya no nos creemos nada que no podamos acceder a la fuente.

Después de la juerga de los videojuegos con la Griso tralará.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esta tomando su tiempo.Minimo 3 meses para tener gente que sepa apuntar,interpretar un mapa,usar una radio,etc...
> 
> Vais a ver cosas chulis en las proximas semanas.
> 
> Mas o menos como en Irak.Cogieron a un monton de reclutas chiitas y al cabo del tiempo tenian una division de gente polluda....Bueno,todo lo polludo que puede ser un iraki,que tampoco esque sean Bersekers.



Bueno, veremos a ver, la verdad es que ya te digo que Rusia no va a perder esta guerra, usará todos los medios para no perderla. Es lo que pienso, no creo que me equivoque.


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

*Entrevista de Zelensky con su esposa: "Nada me aparta de mi marido ni siquiera la guerra"*
La primera dama de Ucrania, Olena Zelenska, ha sido entrevistada en televisión por la BBC junto a su marido, Volodymyr Zelensky. Esta ha sido la segunda ocasión en la que se les ha podido ver juntos desde el inicio de la guerra el pasado 24 de febrero.

*"Nada me aparta de mi marido ni siquiera la guerra"*, dice sonriendo Zelenska, que fue llevada a un lugar secreto por motivos de seguridad al inicio de la invasión.

"Hemos estado separados, como la mayoría de las familias ucranianas. *No le hemos visto durante casi dos meses y medio*. Sólo hablábamos por teléfono. Pero ahora podemos vernos de vez en cuando, como gracias a esta entrevista".

La primera dama recuerda como la noche de la invasión escuchó ruidos, se levantó y vio que su marido no estaba con ella. Estaba en otra habitación sin terminar de vestirse y tuvo que marcharse rápido: "Después de eso no nos volvimos a ver en persona durante mucho tiempo".


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esta tomando su tiempo.Minimo 3 meses para tener gente que sepa apuntar,interpretar un mapa,usar una radio,etc...
> 
> Vais a ver cosas chulis en las proximas semanas.
> 
> Mas o menos como en Irak.Cogieron a un monton de reclutas chiitas y al cabo del tiempo tenian una division de gente polluda....Bueno,todo lo polludo que puede ser un iraki,que tampoco esque sean Bersekers.



Rusia ha enviado a Ucrania 120-125 BTGs de 170 en total.

En 3 meses estará finiquitado el caldero de Severodonetsk y quizá alguno más. Es decir, se liberarán fuerzas

En Rusia ya están formando gente en academias militares. Esto es Gudermés en Chechenia
Vídeos de Informador Militar (vk.com)

La Rovsgardia son 400.000 efectivos, si sumas OMON y otros, tienes más de medio millón de personas que ya tienen formación militar aunque sea básica

Y eso sin movilizar reservistas

Aunque no me parece que vaya a ocurrir, supón que pese a ello los ucranianos logran recuperar terreno en su contraofensiva, ¿crees que Rusia no va a escalar usando armas más devastadoras?


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Informaciones por verificar, canales rusos señalan el avance desde Kiev hacia el Donbass de dos batallones de efectivos polacos sin precisar si son "voluntarios" o tropas regulares, que estarían dotados con las con armas de la OTAN... ¡Polonia entraría en la Guerra!



Esto es como las nukes que iban a tirar y tal, no se tio pero tienes muy poca credibilidad.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 May 2022)

Ojo gavi comieza el turno de tarde noche


----------



## delhierro (22 May 2022)

Es un montaje cachondo.


----------



## pgas (22 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Que pena que la ley de censura, digo contra la propaganda, no nos permita ver el programa entero ni verificarlo. Ni podemos ver el contexto, ni tan siquiera si es real y después de las que nos colaron antes de censurar los canales rusos como que ya no nos creemos nada que no podamos acceder a la fuente.
> 
> Después de la juerga de los videojuegos con la Griso tralará.




es real pero el jombre está muy desconectado de la vida militar y ya ha rectificado




ni caso a las sabandijas









Ah, The "Backtracking" By Khodaryonok.


I seldom post here anything from a human brothel of CNN, but I do now because it is symptomatic. Make no mistake, no person of basic ethics...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com


----------



## kelden (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Entrevista de Zelensky con su esposa: "Nada me aparta de mi marido ni siquiera la guerra"*
> La primera dama de Ucrania, Olena Zelenska, ha sido entrevistada en televisión por la BBC junto a su marido, Volodymyr Zelensky. Esta ha sido la segunda ocasión en la que se les ha podido ver juntos desde el inicio de la guerra el pasado 24 de febrero.
> 
> *"Nada me aparta de mi marido ni siquiera la guerra"*, dice sonriendo Zelenska, que fue llevada a un lugar secreto por motivos de seguridad al inicio de la invasión.
> ...



Joer rejón .... eres un moñas ....


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ojo gavi comieza el turno de tarde noche


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

Polish PM Calls on Norway to Share Oil and Gas Profits Windfall


Norway should share the “gigantic” profits it’s recently made as a result of higher oil and gas prices, especially with Ukraine, said Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki.




www.bloomberg.com





Brillante idea polaca (una más, y ya van......), dado que le vamos a comprar mucho gas a Noruega, y Noruega va a ganar mucho dinero, eso es injusto, y Noruega debería pagar una importante cantidad para la reconstrucción ucraniana.

Pues nada, si al gobierno polaco le parece injusto que Noruega gane dinero vendiendo gas, tan sencillo como dejar de comprarles gas.

No se que haríamos en la UE sin los polacos.....


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

Hoy, en la ciudad de Stryi, región de Lviv, neonazis que irrumpieron en el templo durante un servicio vertieron pintura verde en el rostro del sacerdote de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú, el padre Vladimir



.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (22 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hoy, en la ciudad de Stryi, región de Lviv, neonazis que irrumpieron en el templo durante un servicio vertieron pintura verde en el rostro del sacerdote de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú, el padre Vladimir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067184
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067185
> .



Y qué cojones hacían los "fieles"?


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (22 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (22 May 2022)

Explota en Moscú un lanzacohetes sueco enviado a Ucrania - mpr21


¿Qué está pasando con los enormes alijos de armas enviados por los países de la OTAN a Ucrania? No se sabe. Lo único cierto es que al frente ya no llega nada, desde hace algunas semanas. Algunas fuentes sospechan que las armas están engordando el mercado negro y recientemente Moscú ha visto un...



mpr21.info


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hoy, en la ciudad de Stryi, región de Lviv, neonazis que irrumpieron en el templo durante un servicio vertieron pintura verde en el rostro del sacerdote de la UOC del Patriarcado de Moscú, el padre Vladimir
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067184
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067185
> .



¿El tuerto es cura ortodoxo?


----------



## mazuste (22 May 2022)

De Pepe Escobar:


DR. ¡MALVADO ALERTA ROJA!

Hoy ha vuelto a Davos.

El FT "explica" que el FEM "define su misión como la mejora del estado del planeta".



https://www.ft.com/content/cb2a937a-7425-4892-996a-12


..

Y se vuelve positivamente espeluznante cuando el propio Dr. Maligno dice que 
"esta es la reunión anual más consecuente desde la creación del FEM en 1971".

El tema principal es "Reconstrucción de Ucrania". El cómico cocainómano Elensky 
se dirigirá a Davos mañana. A cualquier ruso se le ha prohibido, si no, la entrada.

Prepárense para una carcajada incontrolable cuando Christine "Hermes" Lagarde 
presente "nuevas soluciones" contra la inflación y la recesión.

Se hablará mucho de la "preparación" para las próximas pandemias. Habrá que esperar
"anuncios sobre nuevos sistemas de vigilancia".

Y preguntas sobre "la dirección que tomará el capitalismo".

JP Morgan y McKinsey NO harán grandes fiestas.

Ante cualquier duda, mantenga la calma y escuche al Dr. Maligno:

Davos "es el lugar para entender el mundo en su complejidad sistémica".

Por supuesto, él lo sabe mejor.


----------



## bigmaller (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jajajjaaj muy bueno!

Y te imaginas que se quede con el kurdistan usa?

Que les de nacionalidad norteamericana e instaure el doler y se quede conm sus recursos y sea oficialmente suelo norteamericano?? 

No queda un tonto mas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Explota en Moscú un lanzacohetes sueco enviado a Ucrania - mpr21
> 
> 
> ¿Qué está pasando con los enormes alijos de armas enviados por los países de la OTAN a Ucrania? No se sabe. Lo único cierto es que al frente ya no llega nada, desde hace algunas semanas. Algunas fuentes sospechan que las armas están engordando el mercado negro y recientemente Moscú ha visto un...
> ...



¡¡Qué bien nos lo vamos a pasar esquivando cohetes en las ciudades europeas, va a ser como un videojuego!!


----------



## Adriano II (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Polish PM Calls on Norway to Share Oil and Gas Profits Windfall
> 
> 
> Norway should share the “gigantic” profits it’s recently made as a result of higher oil and gas prices, especially with Ukraine, said Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki.
> ...




Es que los rusos les han tenido que atacar con algun arma secreta que te devora las neuronas o así sino no se entiende las declaraciones de retrasados profundos de los últimos días :

1/ Los rusos son muy malos porque destruyen el material de guerra que les pasamos a los ucranianos
2/ Los alemanes son muy malos porque no nos quieren dar Leopard 2 de esos tó guapos
3/ Los noruegos son muy malos porque no quieren repartir con nosotros los que ganan con SU petróleo y SU gas ...

Yo investigaría ... los rusos tienen alguna nueva arma secreta ...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Qué bien nos lo vamos a pasar esquivando cohetes en las ciudades europeas, va a ser como un videojuego!!




los que van falcon y helicoptero deberian empezar a acojonarse....


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

Es para preocuparse, hace días que el régimen ruso no amenaza a Europa con arsenal nuclear. 



Algo pasa.


----------



## Le Truhan (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Polish PM Calls on Norway to Share Oil and Gas Profits Windfall
> 
> 
> Norway should share the “gigantic” profits it’s recently made as a result of higher oil and gas prices, especially with Ukraine, said Polish Prime Minister Mateusz Morawiecki.
> ...



No se que es más gilipollez esto o que hay que desnazificar Polonia y vanagloriar a Stalin


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que los rusos les han tenido que atacar con algun arma secreta que te devora las neuronas o así sino no se entiende las declaraciones de retrasados profundos de los últimos días :
> 
> 1/ Los rusos son muy malos porque destruyen el material de guerra que les pasamos a los ucranianos
> 2/ Los alemanes son muy malos porque no nos quieren dar Leopard 2 de esos tó guapos
> ...




y no te olvides de los malvados rusos han minado el puerto de odessa para no poder desembarcar...


----------



## willbeend (22 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Prepárense para una carcajada incontrolable cuando Christine "Hermes" Lagarde
> presente "nuevas soluciones" contra la inflación y la recesión.



La lagarta entre carcajadas dira... "Pero si ya os lo habia dicho! que hay demasiados pensionistas y no va a haber pan para todos!"


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Polonia prepara el terreno para un posible despliegue de tropas en el oeste de Ucrania 

Volodymyr Zelenski se ha reunido hoy en Kiev con el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, que también ha intervenido en la Rada Suprema. Ambos políticos hicieron varias declaraciones importantes:


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Polonia prepara el terreno para un posible despliegue de tropas en el oeste de Ucrania
> 
> Volodymyr Zelenski se ha reunido hoy en Kiev con el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, que también ha intervenido en la Rada Suprema. Ambos políticos hicieron varias declaraciones importantes:



Doña Rogelia entregando el oeste de Ucrania a los polacos...


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

*Moscú canjeará presos del Batallón Azov por el amigo millonario de Putin.*
*Moscú* considerará canjear prisioneros del batallón ucraniano *Azov* por *Viktor Medvedchuk*, un acaudalado empresario cercano a* Vladimir Putin*, ha asegurado un negociador ruso.

"Vamos a estudiar la posibilidad", indicó Leonid Slutsky, miembro del equipo negociador ruso con *Ucrania* en la ciudad separatista de *Donetsk*, en el sureste ucraniano, informó la agencia noticiosa RIA Novosti.

*Medvedchuk*, de 67 años, es un político y uno de los hombres más ricos de Ucrania, y se le conoce por su cercanía con *Putin*. Escapó de arresto domiciliario luego de la* invasión rusa* a *Ucrania* en febrero, pero fue detenido de nuevo en abril.

El ejército ruso anunció el viernes que los últimos defensores de la ciudad de *Mariupol*, en el sureste de *Ucrania*, se habían rendido después de resistir durante semanas en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.


----------



## ussser (22 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Algunos de los héroes que representaban los valores de occidente en el cerco de Azovstal



La pasta para tanta tinta vendrá de yankielandia?

Se han visto litros y litros en las imágenes y vídeos, tanto tatuaje vale una pasta.


----------



## golden graham (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Moscú canjeará presos del Batallón Azov por el amigo millonario de Putin.*
> *Moscú* considerará canjear prisioneros del batallón ucraniano *Azov* por *Viktor Medvedchuk*, un acaudalado empresario cercano a* Vladimir Putin*, ha asegurado un negociador ruso.
> 
> "Vamos a estudiar la posibilidad", indicó Leonid Slutsky, miembro del equipo negociador ruso con *Ucrania* en la ciudad separatista de *Donetsk*, en el sureste ucraniano, informó la agencia noticiosa RIA Novosti.
> ...



Amigo millonario de putin si es el jefe del partido de la oposicion


----------



## bigmaller (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Moscú canjeará presos del Batallón Azov por el amigo millonario de Putin.*
> *Moscú* considerará canjear prisioneros del batallón ucraniano *Azov* por *Viktor Medvedchuk*, un acaudalado empresario cercano a* Vladimir Putin*, ha asegurado un negociador ruso.
> 
> "Vamos a estudiar la posibilidad", indicó Leonid Slutsky, miembro del equipo negociador ruso con *Ucrania* en la ciudad separatista de *Donetsk*, en el sureste ucraniano, informó la agencia noticiosa RIA Novosti.
> ...



Te falta el link, crack!


----------



## kasperle1966 (22 May 2022)

*El hielo de la estepa*

Hay mucho barullo con la petición de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. Como siempre, hay que mirar más allá, mucho más allá porque Ucrania no es la razón sino la excusa. Porque la decisión de ampliar la OTAN por el hielo no tiene nada que ver con la estepa. Viene de mucho antes, y tiene una palabra que lo explica: Ártico.

Me sorprende que los anti-OTAN no se hayan dado cuenta. Por supuesto que los pro-OTAN lo ocultan. Pero el control del Ártico, donde Rusia está trabajando muy denodadamente y tiene grandes infraestructuras, sobre todo gasísticas, lleva años siendo un "dolor de cabeza" para la OTAN e, implícitamente, así lo ha reconocido el presidente de Finlandia al afirmar que Rusia no tiene ningún plan para atacar a su país, pero que "hay otras cosas". Esas otras cosas son monetarias. Porque desde hace años EEUU viene protestando ante Finlandia porque este país (sorpresas te da la vida) es donde se construye una parte de los rompehielos que tiene Rusia en funcionamiento para trabajar en el Ártico. Por lo tanto, Finlandia no entra en la OTAN por ideología, sino por cartera. Porque se asegura, y pronto lo veremos, un suculento contrato para la construcción de la flota de rompehielos de la OTAN, que ahora es inexistente.

Ucrania es la excusa de lo que la OTAN (léase EEUU) lleva años pretendiendo, y ahora es el momento. Entretenidos con los nazis, una parte, olvidamos otra o el todo. Pero ellos no. Ya en 2018 estos dos países, supuestamente neutrales, solicitaron participar en las primeras maniobras que la OTAN hizo en Noruega para "lanzar un potente mensaje a cualquier enemigo potencial" en la zona. Bonita neolengua, como la de los "evacuados", que no rendidos, nazis de Azovstal. Porque da la casualidad que los países que se reparten el Ártico son Noruega, Dinamarca, Canadá, EEUU y Rusia. Es decir, cuatro de la OTAN y uno que no. Luego lo de "enemigo potencial" tenía, y tiene, un nombre: Rusia. En 2019 se lanzó otra historieta parecida al nombre de "libertad de navegación". Curiosamente, cuando China comenzó a colaborar con Rusia en el Ártico en lo que se denominó la Ruta de la Seda Polar.

Y aprovechando que la gente miraba para otro lado, este mes de marzo, el 3, más concretamente, los dos "neutrales", Suecia y Finlandia, participaron con la OTAN en otras maniobras en el Ártico. Así que los de siempre ya pueden acusar a Rusia de haber provocado su incorporación oficial a la OTAN. Es como lo de Ucrania, malo si no lo haces, malo si lo haces. En este caso se iba a hacer de todas todas, aunque Ucrania proporciona la cobertura adecuada.

Menos mal que tenemos a Turquía, que lo está parando. Por cuanto tiempo, no lo sé, pero los turcos van a vender caro su sí final. Y pagarán los kurdos (que se lo merecen, por ignorantes geopolíticos y sumisos vasallos estadounidenses) y entonces los veremos correr asustados hacia algún trato con Assad. Pero esa es otra historia. Simplemente os recuerdo que Grecia paró durante un par de años el ingreso de Macedonia del Norte en la OTAN por una cuestión del nombre del país. Solo que ahora a la OTAN le corre mucha prisa y no puede permitirse el lujo de dilatar en el tiempo el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia. Por lo tanto, tendrá que hacer concesiones a Turquía, y rápidamente.

La OTAN tiene que darse prisa porque está perdiendo la guerra en Ucrania (ver la post data) y necesita un refuerzo político y moral. La rendición de los nazis del Azov (1.908 hasta la fecha, y hasta la Cruz Roja ha reconocido que "la cifra es mayor de la que se esperaba") deja aún más desnuda su estrategia, y aún está por descubrirse quiénes están realmente aún dentro de la acería porque no todos se han rendido, especialmente los cabecillas, y desde hace tiempo se rumorea que hay asesores de la OTAN allí. Si es cierto y caen en manos rusas, el golpe será demoledor.
(...)

Es por eso que la OTAN teme tanto la derrota militar, por eso se multiplican las afirmaciones (el alemán Scholz ha sido el penúltimo en decirlo) de que "no podemos permitir que Rusia gane en Ucrania", porque una victoria rusa significa el fin de la supremacía de Occidente en todos los aspectos, incluido el militar y pone al desnudo la incapacidad de la OTAN por muchos miembros que tenga.

Hasta ahora algunos países habían hecho frente a EEUU, le habían perdido el miedo (el caso de Irán al atacar una base de EEUU en Irak es el más claro, aunque fuese un poco pantomima), pero ha sido más en una táctica defensiva que ofensiva. Rusia ha convertido lo defensivo en ofensivo. Este es el desafío. Si Rusia gana, y lo está haciendo, el mundo verá que EEUU es impotente política, económica y militarmente. Y entonces los desafios a EEUU (y, por defecto, a sus vasallos, es decir, a Occidente) se convertirán en norma y terminará la dominación occidental del mundo. Eso es lo que está en juego en Ucrania, y eso es lo que se intenta parar y/o retrasar con cosas como el ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia, reforzar el flanco occidental y poner a estos países bajo el control absoluto de EEUU.

Por eso no hay que fijarse en la OTAN sino en su jefe, EEUU. Hurgando un poco por ahí he encontrado que desde 2019, precisamente, cuando aparece en escena China, existe una estrategia militar estadounidense que se denomina "Recuperar el dominio del Ártico". El nombre lo dice todo, y eso es lo que hay detrás de toda esta historia de Suecia, Finlandia y la OTAN.

No solo es Rusia, es también China. El zombi de la UE se mueve solo a impulsos de la OTAN, y estos impulsos los proporciona el patrón, EEUU, y la contención de China tiene que ser total y el Ártico le proporciona una buena vía de escape al estrangulamiento del estrecho de Malaca, donde EEUU acaba de meter en vereda a Japón con una declaración conjunta sobre "disuadir militarmente a China". Esto es una consecuencia directa de la debilidad de la moneda japonesa, el yen, ya ampliamente superada por el renminbi chino como moneda en la que trabaja el FMI.

EEUU quiere cerrar a China esa vía de escape marítima y Noruega no es suficiente para esta estrategia, por lo que hay que "ayudarla" con el resto de países escandinavos, sobre todo con Finlandia, que es quien tiene más frontera con Rusia, terrestre y marítima. Para EEUU, así se refuerza su papel en el Ártico y se cierra la ruta China.

La estepa ucraniana ha sido un buen escudo para tapar todo esto, añadiendo, además, la anestesia de una "opinión pública" (?) que va a dejar pasar todo esto por emotividad: si enseñamos lo malos que son los rusos, todo esto pasará mucho mejor.

¿Todo esto estaba en la mente de EEUU cuando despreció las propuestas rusas antes de la crisis? A posteriori, no me cabe ninguna duda. Con ello, el Mar Báltico pasa a ser un mar de la OTAN, pero eso reforzará aún más la decisión rusa de convertir al Mar Azov en el mar interior de Rusia.

Os apuesto un par de cervezas a que el tema del Ártico sale a relucir en la reunión de la OTAN del mes que viene en Madrid. Y entonces sí se podrá decir, sin presunciones, que asistimos a los preludios de una Tercera Guerra Mundial, aunque ya se está librando a través de medios híbridos (sanciones, "informaciones", de poder como en Ucrania...). Porque por mucho que veamos sonrisas en unos y miedo en otros (los pusilánimes de siempre), la realidad es que la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN es como realizar una transfusión de sangre a un moribundo: se alarga el declive, pero no se para. Por eso lo que pase en Ucrania es determinante, y lo que está pasando no es alentador para la OTAN ni para Occidente.

P.D.- Que la OTAN está perdiendo en Ucrania se pone de relieve con la iniciativa de paz que acaba de proponer Italia en la ONU. Que sea esquizofrénica es otra cosa, pero indica el nerviosismo existente.

Este plan consiste en lo siguiente: alto el fuego, conferencia de paz con mediadores, Ucrania no ingresará en la OTAN pero sí en la UE, Crimea y el Donbás tendrán "plena autonomía" como parte de Ucrania. Cuando todo ello se haya pactado, Rusia retirará sus tropas y se levantarán "gradualmente" las sanciones. Una vez hecho todo, se firmará un acuerdo multilateral sobre la paz y la seguridad en Europa.

Es decir, si Europa se hubiese tomado en serio su "mediación" con los Acuerdos de Minks de 2015 (Alemania y Francia miraron siempre para otro lado y no presionaron a Ucrania para que los cumpliese) se habría evitado todo esto. Pero lo interesante es que se ve que las sanciones (ilegales, según el derecho internacional), están para quedarse y por eso, como con Irán, se habla de que se levantarán "gradualmente".

No obstante, es una negación de todo lo que están diciendo, que Ucrania gana y que Rusia pierde. Pero encubre la derrota militar no solo de Ucrania sino de la propia OTAN. Que sea una iniciativa italiana está por ver, puesto que el 10 de mayo Draghi fue a Washington a rendir pleitesía a Biden. Que este movimiento se haga una semana más tarde de eso indica cómo es la realidad que se oculta y que eso de "victoria en el campo de batalla" y que "Rusia no puede ganar" no son más que cuentos para niños.

Como vengo diciendo, en lo único que es bueno Occidente es en la propaganda, y todavía hay mucha gente que se la cree.

El Lince

*El territorio del Lince*


----------



## coscorron (22 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, pero qué distopía tan resultona está quedando. Al menos María Antonieta quería dar pasteles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trudeau el progre quería obligar a vacunar a todo Cristo pero les da libertad para eutanasiarse si son pobres ...


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Sería un desenlace lógico y deseable. 
Una Bielorrusia del sur, como estado tapón y miembro del pacto de defensa y del estado de la Unión. 
Pero para ello los banderistas deben salir.... Rumbo a Europa.


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

*¿Qué llevó a Zelenski a ceder en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería.*
"Probemos con los turcos". Abrumados por la pesadilla de la acería, presionados por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que *Volodimir Zelenski* no dormía noches enteras. *En Chernihov habían impreso las vallas publicitarias: "Esperemos a nuestros héroes en casa". *En _Change.org_ había comenzado una petición de las esposas de los soldados de Azov, un millón de firmas, para que "una figura internacional" interviniera para mediar. Pero hacía semanas que no había ni una sola luz en esos sótanos: *"Era imposible desbloquear la situación por medios militares* -explica Zelensky-, había que apoyarse en la diplomacia".

¿Cual? La primera apertura, explica una fuente diplomática europea, se produjo con una llamada telefónica en la mañana del 8 de mayo. *Los rusos habían dicho finalmente que sí al corredor de la ONU y a la Cruz Roja*, para sacar al menos a las mujeres, los niños y los ancianos del *Azovstal*.









¿Qué llevó a Zelenski a ceder en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería


"Probemos con los turcos". Abrumado por la pesadilla de la acería, presionado por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que Volodimir Zelenski no dormía noches enteras. En...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No, esos barcos en Odesa están siendo bloqueados por los ucranianos. Informe de la Organización Marítima Internacional (IMO):
> 
> "Al comienzo del conflicto, aproximadamente 2000 marinos quedaron varados a bordo de 94 buques en puertos ucranianos. Posteriormente, 10 buques han partido con seguridad del mar de Azov y quedan 84 buques mercantes, con casi 450 marinos a bordo. Este número continúa reduciéndose constantemente. Muchos barcos han empleado a los guardianes de barcos locales para reemplazar a la tripulación, y algunos barcos han entrado en frío, sin tripulación restante a bordo. En algunas situaciones, la tripulación ha optado por permanecer a bordo. Esto crea una imagen compleja y en continuo cambio, que se hace más compleja por los desafíos de comunicarse con los barcos en algunos lugares."
> 
> ...



Ah claro, Rusia no levanta el bloqueo pero establece "corredores de evacuación" como los que estableció en Mariupol y luego bombardeó. 

Está la propia ONU diciendo a Rusia que levante el bloqueo WSJ News Exclusive | U.N. Seeks to Ease Russian Blockade of Ukraine Grain Shipping to Avert Food Shortages


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Trudeau el progre quería obligar a vacunar a todo Cristo pero les da libertad para eutanasiarse si son pobres ...



del hijo bastardo de fidel castro solo se podian esperar cosas de bastardos

no deberia de ser sorpresa lo de justina


----------



## Tales. (22 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se lo que dice el Pravda o el Russia Today... Cuentamelo mañana si eso.
> 
> Coño ya sabes lo que va a anunciar la OTAN. Foreros todos tenemos un insider de la OTAN en Burbuja, si es que no nos falta de ná..
> 
> Pues está bien, que lo manden, lo mismo se le acaba la paciencia a los rusos y hunden algún navio de la OTAN, mientras no sea americano no pasará nada.



Seguro que en nada los rusos se ponen a hundir navíos de la OTAN, sí.


----------



## rejon (22 May 2022)

*La guerra por satélite: cómo las empresas privadas ayudan a la defensa de Ucrania frente a Rusia.*
Fuera de los países beligerantes, Rusia y Ucrania, la guerra se ha convertido en un juego de tablero.

No es solo que quienes hace apenas tres meses no eran capaces de decir con qué países linda Ucrania ahora hablen de Limán, Jersón o Zaporiyia con la misma familiaridad con la que mencionan estaciones de metro. Es que es posible ver en redes sociales -en especial en Twitter- cómo evoluciona la guerra. Hay mapas en los que se ve cómo avanzan o retroceden los frentes casi en tiempo real y con una precisión espectacular.

Todo, *gracias a las imágenes de los satélites comerciales que sobrevuelan la Tierra* a cientos de kilómetros de altura en el espacio. La empresa Maxar, con sede en el estado de Colorado, en Estados Unidos, afirma que puede lograr imágenes tan precisas que en ellas se detectan objetos de 30 centímetros. Si en 1962 Estados Unidos necesitó vuelos de aviones-espía U-2 sobre Cuba para detectar cómo la Unión Soviética estaba emplazando misiles con bombas atómicas a las puertas de Estados Unidos, *hoy los satélites de empresas comerciales nos cuentan, gracias a Google, por dónde van los tanques en Donbás*, qué tipo de maniobras están haciendo los submarinos chinos (aparentemente, están ensayando un bombardeo de Taiwán y de la base estadounidense de Guam, en el Pacifico) o cuántos pozos de petróleo han dejado de funcionar en Rusia debido a las sanciones.









La guerra por satélite: cómo las empresas privadas ayudan a la defensa de Ucrania frente a Rusia


Fuera de los países beligerantes, Rusia y Ucrania, la guerra se ha convertido en un juego de tablero. No es solo que quienes hace apenas tres meses no eran capaces de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿A que mola?
> 
> En la television rusa ya estan avisando al khan de la que se avecina.
> 
> ...



Lo que tenemos dos dedos de frente sabemos que, si los psicópatas de la OTAN y sus caniches llevan la película demasiado lejos, la película acaba con Rusia aniquilando dos o tres posiciones fortificadas con termobáricas tochas o nukes tácticas seguidas de bombardeos aéreos intensivos

¿Qué no es suficiente? Se revientan otras 15... Con los correspondientes avances territoriales, rápidos y en poco tiempo. Rendiciones masivas de soldados que saben que van a ser exterminados

Así hasta que Ze se siente en la mesa de negociaciones o se lo coman los ultras. Y si se lo comen los ultras, pues hasta el Dniéper

Rusia no puede permitirse perder en Ucrania y si se la empuja a una guerra de devastación, no creo que a Putin le tiemble el pulso. Y si le tiembla, llegará otro que le convierta en el santo Job

EEUU y sus putitas se pondrán más histéricas aún pero se la van a envainar porque no les queda otra.

China se va a poner de perfil. Los escrúpulos morales por la devastación durarán poco entre los países que no han apoyado las sanciones


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El hielo de la estepa*
> 
> Hay mucho barullo con la petición de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. Como siempre, hay que mirar más allá, mucho más allá porque Ucrania no es la razón sino la excusa. Porque la decisión de ampliar la OTAN por el hielo no tiene nada que ver con la estepa. Viene de mucho antes, y tiene una palabra que lo explica: Ártico.
> 
> ...



Una pequeña apostilla, ni Finlandia ni Suecia tienen salida al Artico, gracias a la visión del Tio Pepe, la frontera noruega llega hasta Rusia, la franja finlandesa (Puerto Petsamo) que tenía desde 1918 a 1940 la perdió definitivamente en 1947, así que salvo ondear sus banderitas de colores a la vista de Petsamo, no se que cohones iban a pintar los qeers y los despellejadores en ese entierro.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

Os tomais las chorradas del foro demasiado en serio, los de los 2 bandos. Ojo, porque pienso que los otaneros han tocado fondo hace mucho tiempo, contando entre sus filas a gente que tiene claramente problemas mentales, lumpen pancho que en teoría debería estar haciendo cola para conseguir comida en sus paises de origen y gente que no entiende, por ejemplo, las razones por las cuales Turquia pudiera tener algún interés en "ayudar" a Rusia, ya que, cito literalmente, "Turquia y Rusia están muy lejos una de la otra".

Pero en el otro bando se empiezan también a notar posturas bastante religiosas en torno a todo lo que es la guerra...

A estas alturas yo me informo en Telegram y en ciertos canales de Youtube de gente experta de paises "neutrales", con experiencia militar "real", no como los comepollas Youtubers españoles, que simplemente son pajeros semi-autistas (el famoso Yago) que se han pasado toda su adolescencia ojeando revistas militares ilustradas como mayor afición y ahora ven en todo esto una forma de ganarse un sueldo, a ser posible Nescafe, y cierta familla que esperan que los saque de virgenes.

En fin, Dios salve al ignore.



delhierro dijo:


> Se han rendido en vivo, en directo, con camaras hasta desde drones. Ademas los tienes numerados y con nombre, no los han torturado y los visita la cruz roja.
> 
> El fanatismo debería tener un limite razonable ¿ no crees ? No se quien puede decir semejantes cosas, pero hay mucho fanatico pirado por aquí , lo que pasa es que procuro meter a todos los que puedo en el ignore. El ignore mantiene el foro sano, cosa que no hace el propietario.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es real pero el jombre está muy desconectado de la vida militar y ya ha rectificado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067172
> 
> ...



Ya, ya. además alguno debe estar en contra... o unos cuantos. Aquí tampoco somos libres de decir todo lo que opinamos y de hecho hay unas lista para los que tienen memoria. Tampoco vamos a ser tan ilusos de pensar que en el otro bando todo sea libertad y flores.

Pero yo reivindicaré siempre la libertad de expresión y estaré en contra de todas las leyes que la limiten y además soy consciente que cuando se hace una ley contra la libertad de expresión es porque ese es el efecto que produce, nunca llegan diciendo hacemos unas ley contra libertad de expresión, todos tienen muchos motivos pero en general los válidos son los que ocultan.

Así que cuando me troceen medios de comunicación que a mi me restringen, no pienso entrar en su contenido... ya se sabe cada loco con su tema y el mío será libertad de expresión, lo que diga ese pollo es secundario.

Seguro que en medios rusos estatales es mayoritariamente el si a lo que se hace, faltaría más, con razón y sin ella, ya lo descontamos. Pero después de poder accededer a todos los ppuntos de vista será cuando podamos forjar nuestra opinión de forma libre.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Der Spiegel: Las relaciones entre Alemania y Polonia se agudizaron por el suministro de tanques a Ucrania*
> 
> Varsovia espera que Berlín le entregue carros de combate para compensar la escasez en su arsenal provocada por el envío de blindados a Kiev, pero las autoridades alemanas no tienen la cantidad necesaria de Leopard, según la revista.
> 
> ...




"Las relaciones se agudizaron"

¿Qué mierda de redacción es esa? Todos los días una patada al diccionario. Si no no te ponen a redactar titulares.


----------



## bigmaller (22 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *¿Qué llevó a Zelenski** a ceder** en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería.*
> "Probemos con los turcos". Abrumados por la pesadilla de la acería, presionados por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que *Volodimir Zelenski* no dormía noches enteras. *En Chernihov habían impreso las vallas publicitarias: "Esperemos a nuestros héroes en casa". *En _Change.org_ había comenzado una petición de las esposas de los soldados de Azov, un millón de firmas, para que "una figura internacional" interviniera para mediar. Pero hacía semanas que no había ni una sola luz en esos sótanos: *"Era imposible desbloquear la situación por medios militares* -explica Zelensky-, había que apoyarse en la diplomacia".
> 
> ¿Cual? La primera apertura, explica una fuente diplomática europea, se produjo con una llamada telefónica en la mañana del 8 de mayo. *Los rusos habían dicho finalmente que sí al corredor de la ONU y a la Cruz Roja*, para sacar al menos a las mujeres, los niños y los ancianos del *Azovstal*.
> ...



De verdad!!?? ? De verdad?? ! ? ! Pedazo de subnormal con ojos!


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que tenemos dos dedos de frente sabemos que, si los psicópatas de la OTAN y sus caniches llevan la película demasiado lejos, la película acaba con Rusia aniquilando dos o tres posiciones fortificadas con termobáricas tochas o nukes tácticas seguidas de bombardeos aéreos intensivos
> 
> ¿Qué no es suficiente? Se revientan otras 15... Con los correspondientes avances territoriales, rápidos y en poco tiempo. Rendiciones masivas de soldados que saben que van a ser exterminados
> 
> ...



Los Estados del Oeste ya están reculando, el plan de paz italiano, Macron diciendo que Ucrania en la UE si eso en 15 o 20 años. Alemania guarda silencio.... Austria con su canciller visitando Moscú y seguramente pactando con Rusia los suministros... Hungría ya sabemos y Orban por ahora aguanta las presiones. 
Quizá esto explique los delirios de los leperos del este.


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una pequeña apostilla, ni Finlandia ni Suecia tienen salida al Artico, gracias a la visión del Tio Pepe, la frontera noruega llega hasta Rusia, la franja finlandesa (Puerto Petsamo) que tenía desde 1918 a 1940 la perdió definitivamente en 1947, así que salvo ondear sus banderitas de colores a la vista de Petsamo, no se que cohones iban a pintar los qeers y los despellejadores en ese entierro.



Por lo visto la idea es que las relaciones de Rusia con Finlandia eran lo bastante buenas para que les compraran algunos barcos árticos los rusos. Finlandia tiene una buena industria naval que lo mismo hace cruceros que rompehielos. Aunque Rusia tiene hace años un programa enorme para construir grandes rompehielos nucleares, algo de esos contratos los tienen con astilleros fineses, quizá la OTAN quiera entorpecer el curso de esas construcciones para que Rusia no les lleve la delantera en el Ártico.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

los americanos con zelensky van a ameter tropas polacas ya en ucrania... muchas rropas polacas a las que van a dar nacionalidad ukra...

rusia no tendra mas remedio que usar armas nuclesres tacticas sobre el oeste de ucrania


asi usa podra entrar a saco en ucrania

siento deciros.que eso va a suceder ....no vayais de vacaciones a polonia este verano


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


>



Grandísimo texto.

Ya dije hace unos días que el postureo de suecos y finlandeses no me lo creo. Uh, que susto con la invasion rusa, uh, necesitamos protección, así de repente. Que los suecos estaban esperando cualquier ocasión para entrar en la OTAN es algo obvio, ya que llevan siendo miembros de facto desde que Franco era corneta. Es con la OTAN donde dan rienda suelta a sus operadores especiales y donde ensayan su armamento. Ni Bofors ni Saab construyen muñecas hinchables...

Lo de Finlandia no me lo esperaba tan súbito, pero la lideresa cuqui seguro que tiene planes parecidos a los de Antonio Sanchez y la ocasión la pintan calva. Lo de los buques rompe-hielos, probablemente a la altura de ciertas maniobras de ciertas empresas finlandesas por vender cachivaches de doble uso. Pensaran que si los suecos están haciendo caja con el armamento, ellos también tienen derecho a explorar ese mercado, aunque de forma menos directa.

A veces se olvida que las poblaciones de los nórdicos NO son progretas, sino acomodaticias; mientras se les ofrezca cierto nivel de vida, lo que pase en el mundo se la sopla totalmente (es conocida la política en lo concerniente a sobornos que uso Ericsson en su entrada en el mercado chino) y lo que hagan sus gobernantes con los paises, siempre que se disfrace de forma que no les inquiete, también. Lo demás, propaganda para enchufar a su muchachada en multitud de organizaciones internacionales, con sueldos astronómicos y viajes a todas partes.

Fuck Putin, cohoneh...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Lo que tenemos dos dedos de frente sabemos que, si los psicópatas de la OTAN y sus caniches llevan la película demasiado lejos, la película acaba con Rusia aniquilando dos o tres posiciones fortificadas con termobáricas tochas o nukes tácticas seguidas de bombardeos aéreos intensivos
> 
> ¿Qué no es suficiente? Se revientan otras 15... Con los correspondientes avances territoriales, rápidos y en poco tiempo. Rendiciones masivas de soldados que saben que van a ser exterminados
> 
> ...




totalm3nte de acuerdo compañero.. es una de esas cosas que piensas nunca vas a a ver .. pero vamos a verlo... el.desencadenante es la entrada de tropas polacas en ucrania... es acto de guerra y conlleva la destruccion de alguna ciudad polaca ... 

y a cruzar los dedos


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah claro, Rusia no levanta el bloqueo pero establece "corredores de evacuación" como los que estableció en Mariupol y luego bombardeó.
> 
> Está la propia ONU diciendo a Rusia que levante el bloqueo WSJ News Exclusive | U.N. Seeks to Ease Russian Blockade of Ukraine Grain Shipping to Avert Food Shortages



El texto de la IMO es claro y contundente, si no entiendes lo que lees o no te gusta lo que lees, es cosa tuya

El titular del NYT habla de bloqueo ruso pero luego la noticia (que no puedo leer entera) dice:

"United Nations Secretary-General António Guterres is pursuing a high-stakes deal with *Russia, Turkey and other nations* to open up Ukrainian food exports to world markets"

Y si lees esta noticia, que cita sus palabras, verás que Guterres no responsabiliza del bloqueo a Rusia

Russia ′weaponizes′ food security, US tells UN meeting | News | DW | 19.05.2022


----------



## Marx lo dijo (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los Estados del Oeste ya están reculando, el plan de paz italiano, Macron diciendo que Ucrania en la UE si eso en 15 o 20 años. Alemania guarda silencio.... Austria con su canciller visitando Moscú y seguramente pactando con Rusia los suministros... Hungría ya sabemos y Orban por ahora aguanta las presiones.
> Quizá esto explique los delirios de los leperos del este.



Austria-Hungría ha vuelto. The Empire is back!!!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los americanos con zelensky van a ameter tropas polacas ya en ucrania... muchas rropas polacas a las que van a dar nacionalidad ukra...
> 
> rusia no tendra mas remedio que usar armas nuclesres tacticas sobre el oeste de ucrania
> 
> ...



¿ Por qué, los polacos los van a arrasar ?


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> China se va a poner de perfil. Los escrúpulos morales por la devastación durarán poco entre los países que no han apoyado las sanciones



De perfil, pero no neutral ni indiferente. China tiene su propia opinión (y no es favorable a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA&Cia.)

*Unilateral sanctions add to evidence that it’s no longer safe to hold assets in US*








Unilateral sanctions add to evidence that it’s no longer safe to hold assets in US - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





"_This adds to the evidence that the US is no longer a safe place to store reserves. The US has global financial hegemony, but such hegemony is two-way. The US needs to provide services to the world, and depends on the world's support. If the US abuses its position to use sanctions as a geopolitical tool against rivals, it will be the death knell for its financial hegemony. Sanctions on Russia's financial system, such as the freezing of the central bank's reserves, will probably become a turning-point for US financial hegemony._"

Para lo discretos que son los chinos en asuntos de dinero, esto es MUY fuerte.
En castizo cuñadil, equivale a un "Macho, l'has cagao con lo del robo de reservas rusas!"

Nota: Global Times ES (entre otros) LA opinión cuasi-oficial del gobierno chino.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

ucrania se ha quedado sin soldados profesionales y el.frente esta a punto de caer..

usa solo puede ganar si manda a la nato para ellomcomo hace siempre hara una provocacion

la.provocacion es la.entrada masiva de fuerzas polacas a las que se las concede la nacionalidad ucraniana 

usa sabe que es una gran provocacion pero necesita que rusia ataque polonia.. asi lo consigue y ya puede escalar el tema a guerra mundial

usa siempre provoca a todos para que se tiren piedras ... siempre...

lo bueno es que usa no quiere una guerra nuclear total que afecte a su territorio

los sitios mas.peligrosos son polonia y uk...


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Que los oficiales de la OTAN en Azovstal estaban en misión humanitaria. Dirigiendo la evacuación y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Y cómo habían entrado esos santos oficiales de la NATO en Azovstal para negociar la evacuación, si el polígono estaba rodeado por los rusos? ¿Teletransportación?
Pues podían haber utilizado esa misma teletransportación para salir...
Nos están contando una peli de Star Trek y pretenden que nos la creamos 
Y habrá idiotas que se la crean...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

@Remequilox 

Lo mas acojonante del asunto es que la legislación americana no permite trincar los activos del gobierno ruso. Y los activos privados (loh oligarcah) son el chocolate del loro.

Los americanos creo que han lanzado esa historia para dar cuerda a papanatas como la Leyen y nuestro Borrell, que esta claro que por ganarse el sueldo "real" serian capaces de decir las mayores tonterias si les llegasen con el sello del "gobierno adecuado".

Llevo semanas preguntándome como conseguimos los europeos caer en manos de gente tan patanesca, tan incompetente y tan corrupta. Porque lo que hacen, lo hacen casi a la vista de todo el mundo.


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> De perfil, pero no neutral ni indiferente. China tiene su propia opinión (y no es favorable a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA&Cia.)
> 
> *Unilateral sanctions add to evidence that it’s no longer safe to hold assets in US*
> 
> ...



Sí, lo sé. Lo que trataba de decir que si se produjera un ataque ruso devastador en Ucrania, los chinos lo condenarían, habría una llamada urgente al fin de unas hostilidades que sitúan al mundo a un paso de la escalada nuclear (es lo que ocurriría si la OTAN interviene), darían un tironcillo de orejas a Putin, etc... poco más

Pero su alianza estratégica con Rusia no se alteraría lo más mínimo. Saben que es clave para ser potencia hegemónica el día de mañana

Mira lo que escribió en Weibo Hu Xijin, que fue director del Global Times durante años, hasta 2021


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

encantado de haberos conocido.. cuando los halcones de washington lo dan por hecho.... los polacos ya estan en ucrania y les dan pasaporte ukronazi...









Sen. Mitt Romney suggests 'NATO could engage' in Ukraine, 'potentially obliterating Russia's struggling military' if Putin used nuclear weapons


The Utah senator also said the West could confront Russian-allied nations with an ultimatum: "You are either with us, or you are with Russia."




www.businessinsider.com






El senador republicano Mitt Romney sugirió en un ensayo del New York Times que "la OTAN podría involucrarse" en Ucrania, "potencialmente eliminando a las fuerzas armadas de Rusia en apuros" como una opción contra el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en caso de que desplegara armas nucleares.

El senador de Utah también sugirió que Occidente confronte a China y otras naciones aliadas de Rusia con un ultimátum.

"O estás con nosotros o estás con Rusia, no puedes estar con ambos", escribió Romney.

"El uso de Rusia de un arma nuclear sería indiscutiblemente un evento geopolítico de redefinición y reorientación", continuó Romney. “Cualquier nación que decidiera mantener los lazos con Rusia después de tal atentado también se convertiría en un paria mundial”.


Romney advirtió que una "acorralado y delirante" Putin podría utilizar armas nucleares en la guerra contra Ucrania, citando las advertencias de los ex secretario de Estado Henry Kissinger, embajador de Rusia en los EE.UU., Anatoly Antonov, y el director de la CIA, William Burns.

Quemaduras advirtió en abril que "la desesperación" de Putin podría resultar en el uso de "armas nucleares tácticas o armas nucleares de bajo rendimiento."

Romney también alentó a los EE.UU. a seguir apoyando los esfuerzos de guerra de Ucrania contra Rusia. Si los EE.UU. dejó de enviar armas y presionados presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy a conceder a Rusia, Romney escribió, Putin continuaría "invadir y someter a" otras naciones.

Presidente Joe Biden firmó un paquete de ayuda de $ 40 billón sábado para ayudar a Ucrania; $ 20 mil millones se destinarán a la asistencia militar.


Romney ha sido vocal sobre su desdén de Putin desde el inicio de la guerra, en referencia al presidente ruso en febrero como una "pequeña, mal, el hombre salvaje de ojos" tratando de dar forma a Rusia en un "imperio". También ha llamado GOP miembros pro-Putin "traidor".

Esta semana, el ruso Alexei Fenenko politólogo dijo a "60 minutos" que la invasión de Ucrania de Putin era un "ensayo" para un conflicto más grande y que estaban usando la guerra de "prueba y van en contra de las" armas de la OTAN.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Por qué, los polacos los van a arrasar ?




acto de guerra .. ya aviso tio putin... si te metes en ucrania la respuesta sera poderosa e inimaginable ....


----------



## pgas (22 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ya. además alguno debe estar en contra... o unos cuantos. Aquí tampoco somos libres de decir todo lo que opinamos y de hecho hay unas lista para los que tienen memoria. Tampoco vamos a ser tan ilusos de pensar que en el otro bando todo sea libertad y flores.
> 
> Pero yo reivindicaré siempre la libertad de expresión y estaré en contra de todas las leyes que la limiten y además soy consciente que cuando se hace una ley contra la libertad de expresión es porque ese es el efecto que produce, nunca llegan diciendo hacemos unas ley contra libertad de expresión, todos tienen muchos motivos pero en general los válidos son los que ocultan.
> 
> ...




no se que he hecho para merecer su filipica, aquí hay dos hechos relevantes

A un periodista y ex-coronel (desde hace 22 años) ha rectificado
B Ego y otros de su calaña son sabandijas tóxicas

y la sensación de que para las presstitutes la libertad de expresión ni está ni se le espera, ya se la descuento yo, aquí y en pernambuco


----------



## Remequilox (22 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @Remequilox
> 
> Lo mas acojonante del asunto es que la legislación americana no permite trincar los activos del gobierno ruso. Y los activos privados (loh oligarcah) son el chocolate del loro.
> 
> ...



Ninguna legislación de ningún país soberano permite embargar y/o ejecutar bienes de otro país soberano.
Ningún "igual" puede realizar un acto de apropiación sobre bienes de otro "igual".

Bienes de ciudadanos particulares, eso ya es otra cosa, pues un ciudadano está en clara inferioridad jurídica frente a un poder estatal. Pero entre estados.....

Y claro, en bienes de ciudadanos concretos, está eso del debido proceso, los justiprecios, etc etc. Es muy cuestionable, pero legalmente es posible. Pero respecto de bienes soberanos.....


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Exacto.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abstenuto (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> totalm3nte de acuerdo compañero.. es una de esas cosas que piensas nunca vas a a ver .. pero vamos a verlo... el.desencadenante es la entrada de tropas polacas en ucrania... es acto de guerra y conlleva la destruccion de alguna ciudad polaca ...
> 
> y a cruzar los dedos



Son "voluntarios", no creo que ataquen a territorio polaco. Para llegar al caso que planteo (guerra de devastación para forzar la rendición de Ucrania) quedarían unos meses aún y la condición para que suceda es que Rusia se viera superada. Tienen que llegar los nuevos contingentes ucros que está formando la OTAN. A ver qué pasa ahí, seguramente los rusos puedan frenarles. Putiniano no se va a volver loco si ve que con una guerra de desgaste puede lograr sus objetivos, aunque tarde dos años


----------



## piru (22 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066892
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues uno que ha probado la de Ucrania casi vomita:



Min16: "Parece que las latas del ejército de Ucrania se las provee Rusia..."


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2022)

Creo que Polonia juega en tercera y Rusia en armamento convencional en Champios aparte del nuclear, o Polonia esta dispuesta a luchar hasta el ultimo polaco o lo que envíe de tropas será masacrado sin que Rusia se despeine, no hacen falta nukes.

Rusia esta usando por lo que se ve lo mínimo, procura no pisar el acelerador pero cuando le hace falta suelta su potencia.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

opinion | We must prepare for Putin's worst weapons - Windobi


The Russian foreign minister and his ambassador to the United States have both indicated that the Russian debacle in Ukraine could lead to a nuclear attack.



windobi.com


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Falso. Greenpeace al principio de su andadura se enfrentó a las pruebas nucleares usanas, concretamente en Alaska. Pongo enlace y cita: Historia de Greenpeace | Greenpeace España
> 
> _"E*n 1971, un grupo de activistas antinucleares canadienses se embarcaron a bordo del viejo pesquero Phyllis Cormack para protestar contra las pruebas nucleares que Estados Unidos estaba llevando a cabo en el archipiélago de Amchitka, en Alaska. Su objetivo: impedir que la bomba fuese detonada colocándose en el centro de la zona de pruebas.*
> Como acción directa, la expedición a Amchitka no salió como se esperaba. Sin embargo, como estrategia de campaña resultó un éxito extraordinario. *Un año después, Estados Unidos se vio forzado a anunciar que detendría las pruebas nucleares en la zona*. Amchitka es desde entonces una reserva ornitológica._
> ...



En esa epoca se ponian las botas con el dinero de Exxon y los Rockefellers.

El ecologismo es una arma de guerra contra la población civil de occidente y como tal debe ser tratado.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no se que he hecho para merecer su filipica, aquí hay dos hechos relevantes
> 
> A un periodista y ex-coronel (desde hace 22 años) ha rectificado
> B Ego y otros de su calaña son sabandijas tóxicas
> ...



Que me has fastidiado el post reivindicando la libertad de expresión.

Que me ha llegado al alma que no me dejen ver ni leer medios rusos y que luego me los diseccionen o elijan a su gusto. No tolero, lo llevo muy mal que me restrinjan los docus de RT pero sobre todo que luego me seleccionen en la tele a su gusto lo que yo no puedo ver.

Te ha tocado, pues nada más que pòrque te ha tocado, supongo que por contestar con tu mejor voluntad. Pero seamos serios, el mensaje sublimal del programa de que hasta en la tele rusa sale que son malos pues no se sostiene Aquí son malos los rusos aún sin intervenir directamente, pues en los medios rusos seguro que mayoritariamente ellos son los buenos.

Meterme contigo no es personal, es argumentativo. Mis disculpas si te ha incomodado.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que Polonia juega en tercera y Rusia en armamento convencional en Champios aparte del nuclear, o Polonia esta dispuesta a luchar hasta el ultimo polaco o lo que envíe de tropas será masacrado sin que Rusia se despeine, no hacen falta nukes.
> 
> Rusia esta usando por lo que se ve lo mínimo, procura no pisar el acelerador pero cuando le hace falta suelta su potencia.



de acuerdo con vosotros en todo, Rusia no quiere correr y no tiene prisa.. este conflicto la esta colocando al.frente del nuevo orden mundial y europa y uk estan quedando fatal... pero por.ello creo que USA podria obligara a polonia a una maniobra desesperada como ya obligo a ucrania.... 

hay muchos rumores sobre tres batallones polacos ya en lvov... y lomde zelensky hoy dando pasaportes ukros a los polacos.... el dia de la vista del presidente polaco a kiev ....


----------



## alfonbass (22 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El hielo de la estepa*
> 
> Hay mucho barullo con la petición de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. Como siempre, hay que mirar más allá, mucho más allá porque Ucrania no es la razón sino la excusa. Porque la decisión de ampliar la OTAN por el hielo no tiene nada que ver con la estepa. Viene de mucho antes, y tiene una palabra que lo explica: Ártico.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé para qué sirven los foros y para qué buscar información, si aquí todo os lo vais a inventar directamente..


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

medios occidentales piden a ucrania wue se rinda...


----------



## alfonbass (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> de acuerdo con vosotros en todo, Rusia no quiere correr y no tiene prisa.. este conflicto la esta colocando al.frente del nuevo orden mundial y europa y uk estan quedando fatal... pero por.ello creo que USA podria obligara a polonia a una maniobra desesperada como ya obligo a ucrania....
> 
> hay muchos rumores sobre tres batallones polacos ya en lvov... y lomde zelensky hoy dando pasaportes ukros a los polacos.... el dia de la vista del presidente polaco a kiev ....



y las galletas de la noche? que hay que merendar bien para cuando sepas mayor...


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> de acuerdo con vosotros en todo, Rusia no quiere correr y no tiene prisa.. este conflicto la esta colocando al.frente del nuevo orden mundial y europa y uk estan quedando fatal... pero por.ello creo que USA podria obligara a polonia a una maniobra desesperada como ya obligo a ucrania....
> 
> hay muchos rumores sobre tres batallones polacos ya en lvov... y lomde zelensky hoy dando pasaportes ukros a los polacos.... el dia de la vista del presidente polaco a kiev ....



Cuando empiecen a caer va a ser divertido, en la red hasta que nos callen. Carnet renovado en mayo de 2022...cuando haya unos cuantos pitorreos llegará el carnet ucraniano renovado en 2021 y en esa fecha ejerciendo de soldado polaco.

Mucha tela cobrará cada polaco de ésos porque éso no va en el sueldo.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

por si quereis comprar armas para la.que se avecina... 









Azov Battalion members sell weapons in the black market | BLiTZ


Members of the Azov Battalion, which is seen as tomorrow’s Nazi Al Qaeda are widening their network of selling American weapons that Ukraine is receiving from the US to terrorist entities. Back in 2015 members of Azov Battalion were facing shortage of weapons. But not today. This fascist Nazi...




www.weeklyblitz.net


----------



## cryfar74 (22 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Son "voluntarios", no creo que ataquen a territorio polaco. Para llegar al caso que planteo (guerra de devastación para forzar la rendición de Ucrania) quedarían unos meses aún y la condición para que suceda es que Rusia se viera superada. Tienen que llegar los nuevos contingentes ucros que está formando la OTAN. A ver qué pasa ahí, seguramente los rusos puedan frenarles. Putiniano no se va a volver loco si ve que con una guerra de desgaste puede lograr sus objetivos, aunque tarde dos años



Si es cierto esto, que haya "voluntarios" Polacos a los que se le vaya a dar doble nacionalidad para justificar su presencia, significa que la picadora de carne de los Rusos a los Ucros funciona, que tengan que venir Polacos a cubrir huecos es que el ejercito Ucro debe tener carencias de personal.


----------



## ussser (22 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El espectáculo y la propaganda deben continuar.
> 
> Detener a los violadores rusos*
> 
> ...



A base de repetirlo se fijará en la mente del público.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

Vimeo


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> por si quereis comprar armas para la.que se avecina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LLegas ahí, con tu pickup to´reshulona y tus esvásticas tatuadas, bajas la trampilla trasera y gritas: "¡¡Venga, María, que me las quitan de las manos....!!"


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Las relaciones se agudizaron"
> 
> ¿Qué mierda de redacción es esa? Todos los días una patada al diccionario. Si no no te ponen a redactar titulares.



Todo empezó con el furgol, perdón fúmbol.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los Estados del Oeste ya están reculando, el plan de paz italiano, Macron diciendo que Ucrania en la UE si eso en 15 o 20 años. Alemania guarda silencio.... Austria con su canciller visitando Moscú y seguramente pactando con Rusia los suministros... Hungría ya sabemos y Orban por ahora aguanta las presiones.
> Quizá esto explique los delirios de los leperos del este.



Eso no va a devolver a la vida a las víctimas de los ucronazis, como el petróleo de Libia no lo ha hecho con las de los follacabras.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si es cierto esto, que haya "voluntarios" Polacos a los que se le vaya a dar doble nacionalidad para justificar su presencia, significa que la picadora de carne de los Rusos a los Ucros funciona, que tengan que venir Polacos a cubrir huecos es que el ejercito Ucro debe tener carencias de personal.



Como lo apliquen los Rusos en Siria ...a alguno le da un mal, malísimo. Hablo de los de arriba que algún otro país cercano.


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si es cierto esto, que haya "voluntarios" Polacos a los que se le vaya a dar doble nacionalidad para justificar su presencia, significa que la picadora de carne de los Rusos a los Ucros funciona, que tengan que venir Polacos a cubrir huecos es que el ejercito Ucro debe tener carencias de personal.



Hace casi una semana +-, Yuri Podolyak afirmaba que ucrania había enviado 15.000 tropas al dombass para reforzar y reemplazar bajas principalmente (de unas dos semanas), y muchas venian desde jerson y por eso los rusos lanzaron un pequeño contraataque allí y recuperaron algo de terreno.


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

las fuerzas aliadas dan un ultimatum a los soldados ukros en severodonetsk para que se rindan antes de ser aniquilados


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

Romney: you are either with us or with Russia.

Mormon, cierta la boquita, anda. Coñazo de tío, el amigo Romney. La plasta que dio durante la campaña y reinado de MAGA Trump...

75 palos. Estos hdlgp americanos cuando se retiran? Prácticamente se mueren en el cargo.


----------



## unicornioazul (22 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es real pero el jombre está muy desconectado de la vida militar y ya ha rectificado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067172
> 
> ...



Ese ex-_colonel ruso _no es sólo que lleve décadas apartado de la vida militar, es que cuando le tomaron la medida y le dieron la patada, encontró su vocación de charlatán bien pagado en tertulias televisivas.

Al estilo de nuestro urgenciólogo-vulcanólogo favorito que hizo fortuna saliendo en la tele con un gorrito a colorines diciendo si no nos kakunábamos moriríamos cienes de veces. Pues este lo mismo pero desde posiciones otaneras.

Pero lo que me ha llamado la atención de ese enlace son algunos de los comentarios al artículo:

_- Esta guerra es contra la OTAN. Putin ha querido romper la OTAN.

El ejército ruso fue construido para derrotar a la OTAN.

Lo que se está desarrollando es que Rusia está sacando a Ucrania del tablero (Go Stones) y atrapando a la OTAN en una pelea que acaba con Bruselas o se estremece y muere en una retirada y un desastre geopolítico y económico, una humillación.

Habrá un momento para que los generales de la OTAN (dirigidos por generales estadounidenses) se den cuenta de que Ucrania se ha ido, no hay esperanza de salvarla, y si la OTAN continúa, tendrá que entrar en el cementerio donde dominan las armas de Rusia.
Cualquier primer movimiento de los sospechosos habituales, P+3B, será una pérdida terrible.

*Todo el resto de la Alianza es muy consciente de que si se inicia realmente una guerra del Artículo 5, unos 15 minutos después, las capitales de Europa serán destruidas. No hay escenario de victoria para la OTAN, guerra limitada o total con Rusia.*

Occidente perdió esta guerra en 2007. Perdió Ucrania en 2014. Rusia simplemente está recogiendo todas las fichas del juego de póquer que Estados Unidos perdió cuando dio su visto bueno al golpe nazi en Kiev. Rusia nunca iba a vivir con un gobierno banderita al lado. Rusia nunca iba a permitir que misiles con ojivas nucleares estuvieran a minutos de distancia de San Petersburgo y Moscú.

Cualquier 'análisis' de la guerra en Ucrania que no comience con entender quién es el enemigo y que Ucrania es simplemente un representante, no tiene el entendimiento para continuar describiendo el flujo y el progreso de la guerra, y por qué se libra de esa manera. Rusia lo está combatiendo.

Hay algo en sí mismo en la guerra (diría Kant). No es la realidad objetiva lo que vemos. La guerra siendo la última realidad sensorial es sin embargo más. Existe un noúmeno. Putin lo construyó y destruirá las amenazas existenciales a Rusia.

*Occidente no tiene idea de lo que enfrenta.*

- Putin estudió lo que sucedió geopolíticamente en todo el mundo y vio que después de Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia y Siria, Rusia era el siguiente y trabajó para encontrar un terreno común con países de ideas afines que promueven un mundo multipolar.

Aquellos que creen que esto se trata solo de Ucrania son ingenuos y gran parte de las últimas décadas se ha dedicado a aumentar las capacidades de Rusia para derrotar a la OTAN, como lo demuestran los avances en las capacidades nucleares, el armamento hipersónico y la modernización del hardware de la era soviética que resultó decisivo en Siria y Ucrania hoy. ¡Sin mencionar la logística y la planificación donde Rusia no tiene pares!

Rusia ha demostrado una resiliencia increíble y una unidad colectiva para resistir la agresión sin precedentes y las sanciones de Occidente, que están acostumbrados a intimidar a las naciones del tercer mundo para que se sometan, sin embargo, esta vez han mordido más de lo que pueden masticar y el hecho de que Rusia se contenta con limitar su Las acciones hacia Ucrania tienen a Occidente preocupado, ya que una escalada dará como resultado una respuesta invisible, como afirmó Putin en su discurso de justificación.

- Filosófica, espiritual y patrióticamente, todos los rusos que aman verdaderamente a la Patria entienden que esto es por la existencia de Rusia. Tienen pruebas suficientes de que EE. UU. y el Reino Unido tienen la intención de destruir la nación, matarlos a todos y robar todos los recursos de Rusia. Putin se quitó el velo de color rosa.

No depende de los actores del otro lado. Mariupol era simbólico. Las fuerzas rusas lo limpiaron y salvaron a la gente. Esto es lo que está pasando en el Donbass. Será lo que suceda en toda Ucrania.

Rusia está en una gran misión humanitaria. Liberando a decenas de millones de un nacionalismo fascista, un poder militar satánico, criminales que han oprimido a hombres, mujeres y niños con actos bestiales de depravación.
Sin dejar de salvaguardar a su propio pueblo en la nación y en el extranjero cercano.

*Es verdaderamente una guerra sagrada.*_


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 May 2022)

*elensky esta preparando su discurso para el momento de la accesión de Ucrania en la UE. Empieza así:

Mas que socios, hermanos europeos, hace años que tengo canas en los huevos...


----------



## El-Mano (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

ay ay ay francia que se nos caen los aviones en las demos.....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> acto de guerra .. ya aviso tio putin... si te metes en ucrania la respuesta sera poderosa e inimaginable ....



Putin ya ha perdido toda credibilidad. Entran Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y no pasa nada.. Al matón del patio del colegio se le ha perdido el miedo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si es cierto esto, que haya "voluntarios" Polacos a los que se le vaya a dar doble nacionalidad para justificar su presencia, significa que la picadora de carne de los Rusos a los Ucros funciona, que tengan que venir Polacos a cubrir huecos es que el ejercito Ucro debe tener carencias de personal.



Pues igual que los coreanos o los centroafricanos que se trae putin...


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Putin ya ha perdido toda credibilidad. Entran Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y no pasa nada.. Al matón del patio del colegio se le ha perdido el miedo.



Primero tienen que entrar, el Joven Turco no está por la labor, ni los croatas tampoco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Hijos de puta lo que les hacen a gente como el.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El hielo de la estepa*
> 
> Hay mucho barullo con la petición de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN. Como siempre, hay que mirar más allá, mucho más allá porque Ucrania no es la razón sino la excusa. Porque la decisión de ampliar la OTAN por el hielo no tiene nada que ver con la estepa. Viene de mucho antes, y tiene una palabra que lo explica: Ártico.
> 
> ...



Rusia había encargado unos cuantos rompehielos a Finlandia, contratos perdidos y menos aun con Rosatom para construir uno nuclear. 

Rusia ya posee astilleros y tecnología propia, supongo que el pedido a Finlandia lo veían como cooperación y amistad, ahora todo debe de estar parado.









Russian Navy builds more icebreakers


Both the Northern Fleet and the Pacific Fleet will over the next years get new powerful icebreaking vessels. They are needed for our "active development of the Arctic," the Navy argues.




thebarentsobserver.com


















Finnish shipbuilders contract powerful icebreaker for Russian Arctic


It is the most powerful icebreaker ever built in Finland.




thebarentsobserver.com


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Primero tienen que entrar, el Joven Turco no está por la labor, ni los croatas tampoco.



Solo quieren mas dinero o armas modernas...


----------



## ZHU DE (22 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Solo quieren mas dinero o armas modernas...



Si eso le consuela....por ahora de entrada, no.


----------



## dabuti (22 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

vaya.. como no quieren subir los.tipos de.interes tienen que hacer esto

ojo españa primer pais a nivel mundial.. lo que se podria correlacionar con el numero de maricones...


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski afirmó que Ucrania pertenece a la comunidad europea desde hace mucho tiempo, pero que para entrar en la UE *necesita "embajadores y amigos poderosos"*. "Creemos que esto ocurrirá y contamos con el estatus de país *candidato a la UE en junio*. Contamos con el poderoso apoyo de Andrzej en esta cuestión", ha dicho.
> 
> *La adhesión de Ucrania a la UE tardará "15 o 20 años", según Francia*
> 
> ...




La UE no va a cargar con la reconstrucción de Ucrania, como quisiera Zelenski, porque no puede. Una Europa en recesión esperará, 10-20 años o eternamente antes de aceptar su ingreso. 
¿Qué esperaba Zelenski? Todo el tiempo mandando luchar a su pueblo hasta el último ucraniano en vez de negociar. No es lo mismo ofertar el ingreso a un país más o menos próspero que a otro en ruinas.
Yo no sé si Zelenski consigue sintonizar 2 neuronas a la vez.
Y suerte tienen los ucranianos si Rusia carga con la reconstrucción de la zona que ocupen...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Putin ya ha perdido toda credibilidad. Entran Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN y no pasa nada.. Al matón del patio del colegio se le ha perdido el miedo.



ha dicho turquia esta noche que si entran esos ellos se van... ojl que en turquia hay armas nuclearea de.la.otan.....


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Austria-Hungría ha vuelto. The Empire is back!!!!!



Y próximo o no hostil a Rusia. 
Santa Alianza y Congreso de Viena.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 May 2022)

Un poco de humor.

*Francia afirma que ve a Ucrania como miembro de la UE en "entre 15 y 20 años"*

El ministro francés de Asuntos Europeos, Clément Beaune, ha afirmado este domingo a la cadena de radio Europe 1 que el proceso de adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea tardará "sin duda" entre 15 o 20 años. "Hay que ser honestos", ha indicado. "Si decimos que Ucrania va a entrar en la UE en seis meses, uno o dos años, estamos mintiendo. No es cierto". La posición de París con respecto a la adhesión de Kiev a la UE es uno de los principales puntos de fricción entre ambos países. El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha propuesto una "comunidad política europea" a la que podría unirse Ucrania mientras avanza el proceso de adhesión. El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha respondido a la propuesta insistiendo en que "no hay alternativa" a una adhesión rápida de su país a la UE. 









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania | Zelenski afirma que Kiev pierde cada día entre 50 y 100 soldados en Donbás


Moscú intensifica su ofensiva en el este, donde trata de tomar Severodonetsk | La inteligencia británica cree que conquistar la ciudad es una de las prioridades de Rusia | El ejército ucranio afirma que el Kremlin está reforzando su fuerza aérea “para destruir infraestructuras cruciales”




elpais.com





*En esa fecha Ucrania llevara mas de una década siendo Rusa.*


----------



## Trajanillo (22 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Seguro que en nada los rusos se ponen a hundir navíos de la OTAN, sí.



Bueno tan creíble como los Harpoon, a ver si nos creemos que los rusos se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados si les empiezan a hundir barcos, porque uno puede pasar pero más, lo dudo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Photos of SSO and FSB Special Purpose Center equipment being used in Ukraine at a museum in Tula. The first FLAK has the patch of SSO's Kubinka-2 unit as well as AK-74M, AK-12, AK-205, and AK-105 rifles. 1/2


----------



## unicornioazul (22 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que los rusos les han tenido que atacar con algun arma secreta que te devora las neuronas o así sino no se entiende las declaraciones de retrasados profundos de los últimos días :
> 
> 1/ Los rusos son muy malos porque destruyen el material de guerra que les pasamos a los ucranianos
> 2/ Los alemanes son muy malos porque no nos quieren dar Leopard 2 de esos tó guapos
> ...



jajaja si hubiese sido la prensa rusa quien hubiesen publicado esas declaraciones propias de un retrasado, pensaría que se trata de una vulgar caricaturización del gobierno polaco. Pero coño, leerlas en la _prensa occidental seria_  no puede ser más descojonante.

No creo que sea otra nueva arma secreta rusa. Es lo que pasa cuando los anglos necesitan tener a retrasados mentales, eso sí bien untados, dirigiendo los países de la UE. Que no sólo dicen cosas de retrasados mentales, también las hacen.

Lo jodido es cuando su población les aplaude tomándolos por listos y pensando que todo es por su bien (como lo de kakunarse).


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

2/2


----------



## Malevich (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



¿Alguien sabe qué representa el escudo de Ucrania? 
Da bastante grima.


----------



## Zhukov (22 May 2022)

Parte de guerra de ayer y hoy, no hay mucho que contar porque hay una pausa en las operaciones y seguramente la censura militar ha intervenido porque se cuece algo, no hay casi información de ninguna fuente, pero no significa que no haya combates la bolsa de Severodonetsk va cerrándose









Noticias de la guerra 22/05/2022


Mapas Frente Norte – Saliente de Donbass Frente Central Zaporozhe-Donetsk Frente Sur – Kherson Mapa interactivo: AYER 21 Mayo: Un día de pausa en las operaciones, s…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





y para los que les gusten los temas técnicos de armamento









Armas occidentales para Ucrania: artillería mejorada


Preocupación por el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania En medios rusos hay preocupación, si la guerra se alarga, que Ucrania sea rearmada con armamento y munición occidentales que en alguno…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## crocodile (22 May 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y qué cojones hacían los "fieles"?



Rezar para que los nazis no los mataran.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> "Las relaciones se agudizaron"
> 
> ¿Qué mierda de redacción es esa? Todos los días una patada al diccionario. Si no no te ponen a redactar titulares.



Puede ser, es Rusia today.

Mira este otro

. Raciones de combate: así comen los soldados rusos y los ucranianos en el frente. Raciones de combate rusas: "Comida de perros para carne de cañón"


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Crowdfunded equipment being sent to DNR figthers, including Holosun and VOMZ optics, Hikmicro Thermal Monocular scopes, a Yukon Sightline night scopes, X TERRA 705 metal detectors, MeteoScan 937 pro weather systems, and DJI Mavic UAVs.


----------



## Zhukov (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué representa el escudo de Ucrania?
> Da bastante grima.



No lo creo así, es un símbolo bonito, y tiene una larga historia, es una pena que el régimen de Ucrania lo haya mancillado y ahora sea un símbolo odioso. Lo llaman "el tridente" por la forma pero en realidad es un halcón estilizado en picado, era la runa o sello de un rey de la Rusia de Kiev.


----------



## hartman (22 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué representa el escudo de Ucrania?
> Da bastante grima.



simbolo kazaro?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ha dicho turquia esta noche que si entran esos ellos se van... ojl que en turquia hay armas nuclearea de.la.otan.....



No tiene huevos de irse. España ha tenido destacados en Turkía misiles patriot para defenderla de los rusos cuando lo de Siria.


----------



## seven up (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En esa epoca se ponian las botas con el dinero de Exxon y los Rockefellers.
> 
> El ecologismo es una arma de guerra contra la población civil de occidente y como tal debe ser tratado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



De momento ha habido tres grandes accidentes nucleares. El primero en Pensilvania, el segundo en Chernovil y el tercero en Fukushima. Del tercero que es muy reciente no hace falta hablar mucho. Del segundo tampoco por lo cerrada que estaba la URSS, las movilizaciones de Greenpeace fueron curiosamente en Europa Occidental, sobre todo en Alemania. Pero lo de la primera en 1979, Three Mile Island no existe constancia de lucha de esta organización, cuidado que hubo protestas y movilización de numerosos colectivos pero GP en su casa pasó muy desapercibida. Recuerdo lo mencionado en post anteriores con lo de Francia y el Rainbow Warrior, luego con la guerra de Irak nos estuvieron bombardeando con los incendios provocados por los iraquies en los campos de petróleo, como si los USA no hubieran tenido nada que ver. Estos son los que montan los follones cuando los holandeses perforando en el ártico pero no pasa nada cuando se llevan 50 años explotando las reservas de Alaska.Todavía me acuerdo del follón que montaron en Canarias con las prospecciones españolas y me pregunto donde están ahora, cuando los moros desde abril están afueracando el Océano.

En los 80 pensaba que Greenpeace era la clásica organización manejada por los soviéticos y esta les había estallado con lo de Chernovil pero según pasan los años te vas dando cuenta de que GP no deja de ser un caballo de Troya de la CIA para manipular el infantilismo de la izquierda europea. Sólo atacan los interés opuestos a los de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Impresionante (22 May 2022)

Los yankees, menos, pero sufren

. El precio promedio de la gasolina en EE.UU. alcanza los 4,71 dólares por galón, 1,24 $/l


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No lo creo así, es un símbolo bonito, y tiene una larga historia, es una pena que el régimen de Ucrania lo haya mancillado y ahora sea un símbolo odioso. Lo llaman "el tridente" por la forma pero en realidad es un halcón estilizado en picado, era la runa o sello de un rey de la Rusia de Kiev.



A mi no me gusta nada. Coincido con el otro forero. Da mal rollo. Tiene algo que no se como explicarlo pero no mola.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Que los suecos estaban esperando cualquier ocasión para entrar en la OTAN es algo obvio, ya que llevan siendo miembros de facto desde que Franco era corneta. Es con la OTAN donde dan rienda suelta a sus operadores especiales y donde ensayan su armamento. Ni Bofors ni Saab construyen muñecas hinchables...



Ojo que en los 70-80 la Suecia de Olof Palme no era para nada pro-OTAN y el país había seguido una política de neutralidad estricta desde que dejaron de ser una gran potencia en 1708...excepto cuando se unieron a la Sexta Coalición en 1812 contra el enano Bonaparte. 

Si Suecia tiene una industria armamentística tan desarrollada es precisamente por haber sido tradicionalmente un país neutral...


----------



## Oso Polar (22 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> No toda la guarnición de Azovstal eran del regimiento Azov. Había restos de la 36° brigada y otras unidades ucranianas.



Según mal no recuerdo se han perdido en el cerco de Mariupol las siguientes unidades:

- 36ta Brigada de Marines
- Batallón Azov
- 10ma Brigada de Asalto de Montaña
- 56va Brigada Motorizada

Estoy casi seguro que de las tres primeras entre KIA, MIA y POW se perdió el +90% de unidades, es decir dejaron de existir como unidades de combate activas.


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Número de laureados de los Premios Nobel por país
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066700
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066701
> 
> ...




*Esta premiación es uno de los muchos evento*s donde los gUSAnos intervienen de manera descarada... Ni vale la pena tomar esta lista como un reflejo de la realidad... basta como ejemplo saber que a _obama_ le dieron el nobel....

Todos los científicos de USA o de reino unido ya con una investigación medianamente buena ya tiene asegurado el nobel...

Caso contrario china.... en sus investigaciones así como el número de patentes... china va a la cabeza ( varía según la fuente)... Aun con todo este trabajo que hace china... batallan por que les den un nobel....


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> De momento ha habido tres grandes accidentes nucleares. El primero en Pensilvania, el segundo en Chernovil y el tercero en Fukushima. Del tercero que es muy reciente no hace falta hablar mucho. Del segundo tampoco por lo cerrada que estaba la URSS, las movilizaciones de Greenpeace fueron curiosamente en Europa Occidental, sobre todo en Alemania. Pero lo de la primera en 1979, Three Mile Island no existe constancia de lucha de esta organización, cuidado que hubo protestas y movilización de numerosos colectivos pero GP en su casa pasó muy desapercibida. Recuerdo lo mencionado en post anteriores con lo de Francia y el Rainbow Warrior, luego con la guerra de Irak nos estuvieron bombardeando con los incendios provocados por los iraquies en los campos de petróleo, como si los USA no hubieran tenido nada que ver. Estos son los que montan los follones cuando los holandeses perforando en el ártico pero no pasa nada cuando se llevan 50 años explotando las reservas de Alaska.Todavía me acuerdo del follón que montaron en Canarias con las prospecciones españolas y me pregunto donde están ahora, cuando los moros desde abril están afueracando el Océano.
> 
> En los 80 pensaba que Greenpeace era la clásica organización manejada por los soviéticos y esta les había estallado con lo de Chernovil pero según pasan los años te vas dando cuenta de que GP no deja de ser un caballo de Troya de la CIA para manipular el infantilismo de la izquierda europea. Sólo atacan los interés opuestos a los de los Estados Unidos.



Es un poco como la lista de grupos terroristas, entran en ella solo si sus intereses no están alineados con los de USA. Se entra y se sale a conveniencia.


----------



## Plutarko (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Crowdfunded equipment being sent to DNR figthers, including Holosun and VOMZ optics, Hikmicro Thermal Monocular scopes, a Yukon Sightline night scopes, X TERRA 705 metal detectors, MeteoScan 937 pro weather systems, and DJI Mavic UAVs.



Yo no usaría un visor nocturno de esos de primera generación con iluminación ir si quisiera conservar mi vida. Eso para cazar bien, para guerra es como ponerse una diana.

El resto de cosas, bien, aunque un poco cutre que se tenga que recurrir a aliexpress para el material. Se ve que " la ruta de la seda" les funciona bien aún  

Edito. Que he visto que son visores térmicos. Así a primera vista me parecieron visores nocturno

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Creo recordar que los desplegaron en la guerra del golfo para proteger a Israel de los misiles Scud y no hicieron muy buen trabajo.




*Eso sin mencionar a Arabia Saudita* donde los patriots fueron un total fracaso en su lucha contra los hutíes.... y según analistas expertos... esa fue una de las razones por las que arabia saudita a _volteado_ hacia rusia y demas paises orientales...


----------



## frangelico (22 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Esta premiación es uno de los muchos evento*s donde los gUSAnos intervienen de manera descarada... Ni vale la pena tomar esta lista como un reflejo de la realidad... basta como ejemplo saber que a _obama_ le dieron el nobel....
> 
> Todos los científicos de USA o de reino unido ya con una investigación medianamente buena ya tiene asegurado el nobel...
> 
> Caso contrario china.... en sus investigaciones así como el número de patentes... china va a la cabeza ( varía según la fuente)... Aun con todo este trabajo que hace china... batallan por que les den un nobel....



En términos per capita USA esta muy lejos de ser el mejor. Gana Suiza y hay varios más importantes como Alemania, que tiene 112 y 83M de habitantes. USA además absorbió una enorme población judía askenazi de la que salieron muchos Nobel del último medio siglo largo. Si la lista de Nobel fuera por nacionalidad de los padres se movería bastante. Incluso por lugar de nacimiento habría movimientos.

Como es fruto de un acumulado histórico y se suelen premiar artículos con décadas de antigüedad, seguramente China elevará sus números pero falta tiempo, hoy se están premiando muchos descubrimientos de hace 20 y más años.

Una cosa curiosa es que en literatura en lengua inglesa el récord de Nobel per capita con enorme distancia lo tiene Irlanda, también en el ridículo de la Paz tienen el récord con nada menos que cinco de ppco más de 100 que habrá.


----------



## dabuti (22 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Yo no usaría un visor nocturno de esos de primera generación con iluminación ir si quisiera conservar mi vida. Eso para cazar bien, para guerra es como ponerse una diana.
> 
> El resto de cosas, bien, aunque un poco cutre que se tenga que recurrir a aliexpress para el material. Se ve que " la ruta de la seda" les funciona bien aún
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Son donaciones de rusos a los milicianos del Donbass. Toda ayuda es bienvenida.


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ojo que en los 70-80 la Suecia de Olof Palme no era para nada pro-OTAN y el país había seguido una política de neutralidad estricta desde que dejaron de ser una gran potencia en 1708...excepto cuando se unieron a la Sexta Coalición en 1812 contra el enano Bonaparte.
> 
> Si Suecia tiene una industria armamentística tan desarrollada es precisamente por haber sido tradicionalmente un país neutral...



Por eso no murió en su cama..


----------



## Mabuse (22 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Son donaciones de rusos a los milicianos del Donbass. Toda ayuda es bienvenida.



Lo del visor nocturno debe ser de algún ucro infiltrao.


----------



## alexforum (22 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La UE no va a cargar con la reconstrucción de Ucrania, como quisiera Zelenski, porque no puede. Una Europa en recesión esperará, 10-20 años o eternamente antes de aceptar su ingreso.
> ¿Qué esperaba Zelenski? Todo el tiempo mandando luchar a su pueblo hasta el último ucraniano en vez de negociar. No es lo mismo ofertar el ingreso a un país más o menos próspero que a otro en ruinas.
> Yo no sé si Zelenski consigue sintonizar 2 neuronas a la vez.
> Y suerte tienen los ucranianos si Rusia carga con la reconstrucción de la zona que ocupen...



La reconstrucción que la paguen los gUSAnos que son los que más se han beneficiado


----------



## Caracalla (22 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La UE no va a cargar con la reconstrucción de Ucrania, como quisiera Zelenski, porque no puede. Una Europa en recesión esperará, 10-20 años o eternamente antes de aceptar su ingreso.
> ¿Qué esperaba Zelenski? Todo el tiempo mandando luchar a su pueblo hasta el último ucraniano en vez de negociar. No es lo mismo ofertar el ingreso a un país más o menos próspero que a otro en ruinas.
> Yo no sé si Zelenski consigue sintonizar 2 neuronas a la vez.
> Y suerte tienen los ucranianos si Rusia carga con la reconstrucción de la zona que ocupen...



A Falopensky le importa una puta mierda Ucrania y los Ucranianos. El trabaja para EEUU.


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La aportación rusa a las artes y la cultura es bestial. Ahora, inmersos en la "cultura de la cancelación", es algo que se intenta ocultar. Pero el legado está ahí.




*No se si valga el comentario...* pero hablando de artes y cultura... El himno de rusia, antes soviético, para mi es el mejor de todos...


----------



## unicornioazul (22 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Si es cierto esto, que haya "voluntarios" Polacos a los que se le vaya a dar doble nacionalidad para justificar su presencia, significa que la picadora de carne de los Rusos a los Ucros funciona, que tengan que venir Polacos a cubrir huecos es que el ejercito Ucro debe tener carencias de personal.



También puede significar que Rusia ya ha hecho prisioneros a bastantes de esos militares "voluntarios" polacos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Gracias por dar tu opinión aunque no la comparta


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk




Muchas gracias por responder a mi pregunta


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No lo creo así, es un símbolo bonito, y tiene una larga historia, es una pena que el régimen de Ucrania lo haya mancillado y ahora sea un símbolo odioso. Lo llaman "el tridente" por la forma pero en realidad es un halcón estilizado en picado, era la runa o sello de un rey de la Rusia de Kiev.



Según dice la wikipedia está basado en el escudo de armas de Vladimir I que reinó en la Rus de Kiev a finales del siglo X, curiosamente el escudo de su padre Sviatoslav I es casi igual pero con sólo dos puntas, podría ser un símbolo de origen nórdico de la dinastía Ruríkida y por eso lo escogieron los banderistas pero a saber...


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

alguien tiene cacheadas las graficas dd poblacion para 2025 de deagel.com ??

gracias


----------



## seven up (22 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> A Falopensky le importa una puta mierda Ucrania y los Ucranianos. El trabaja para EEUU.



De acuerdo en lo primero pero discrepo de 'trabaja para EEUU', Zelensky trabaja en exclusiva para la estrella de David, los USA no dejan de ser su brazo fuerte y los europeos los tontos utiles. Lo que quieren son los recursos naturales rusos y Puttin es su principal obstáculo. Mientras, su principal competidor está ocupando todo el espacio de que dejamos atrás los europeos. Los oligarcas judios han caído en desgracia y son prescindibles por que Puttin funciona perfectamente sin ellos.


----------



## Salamandra (22 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> De momento ha habido tres grandes accidentes nucleares. El primero en Pensilvania, el segundo en Chernovil y el tercero en Fukushima. Del tercero que es muy reciente no hace falta hablar mucho. Del segundo tampoco por lo cerrada que estaba la URSS, las movilizaciones de Greenpeace fueron curiosamente en Europa Occidental, sobre todo en Alemania. Pero lo de la primera en 1979, Three Mile Island no existe constancia de lucha de esta organización, cuidado que hubo protestas y movilización de numerosos colectivos pero GP en su casa pasó muy desapercibida. Recuerdo lo mencionado en post anteriores con lo de Francia y el Rainbow Warrior, luego con la guerra de Irak nos estuvieron bombardeando con los incendios provocados por los iraquies en los campos de petróleo, como si los USA no hubieran tenido nada que ver. Estos son los que montan los follones cuando los holandeses perforando en el ártico pero no pasa nada cuando se llevan 50 años explotando las reservas de Alaska.Todavía me acuerdo del follón que montaron en Canarias con las prospecciones españolas y me pregunto donde están ahora, cuando los moros desde abril están afueracando el Océano.
> 
> En los 80 pensaba que Greenpeace era la clásica organización manejada por los soviéticos y esta les había estallado con lo de Chernovil pero según pasan los años te vas dando cuenta de que GP no deja de ser un caballo de Troya de la CIA para manipular el infantilismo de la izquierda europea. Sólo atacan los interés opuestos a los de los Estados Unidos.



La única referencia, en tiempo real que he visto de esa organización es la de un foro profesional que para resolver un problema referente a su actividad que si que tocaba el tema pero solo la manipulación lo convertía en tema medioambiental, dijeron hay que llamar a Gr... para que metan bulla, yo conozco uno y me encargo... pues si lo conoces él también te conocerá y tus intereses pero a los 3 días gr... dando la lata.

Tontos o vendidos basta. Pero donde hay subvenciones y contabilidad que pueda ser laxa pues siempre hay espabilados.

Si en negocios dentro del país hay dinero en B imaginaros la porquería que puede haber en actividades internacionales manejadas por mindunguis, porque se la cuelen o porque ellos la cuelen. Puede haber de todo.

Vete a verificar facturas de Camerún, Suecia o Haití desde España sobre todo si quien lo hace igual es un chófer, un anestesista o cualquier profesión que no trabaja con contabilidad. Ni puedes ver si son reales las facturas, si es el precio normal en el país, ni si se ha hecho lo que dice la factura.

¿Que auditorías pasan las oenegés, todas en general?


----------



## alnitak (22 May 2022)

Russia's Pacific Fleet will receive Two nuclear submarines and One diesel electric submarine in 2022.

rusia saca tres submarinos mas... dos nuclearea para defender a china


----------



## bigplac (22 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *No se si valga el comentario...* pero hablando de artes y cultura... El himno de rusia para mi es el mejor de todos...



Sin duda, pero es trampa porque se compuso hace 4 días, no compares un himno del siglo XX con el de España. Cuando se compuso el español Rusia no existía y quedaban varios siglos para que existiese


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 May 2022)

Una curiosidad que acabo de descubrir es que en las runas nórdicas mas antiguas ( idioma proto-nórdico) el símbolo del tridente equivalía a la letra Z... 

Algiz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## raptors (22 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Felix Steiner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*A Steiner lo ubico por su mención* en la película _"el hundimiento...."_ cuando en el búnker le mencionan a hitler que hay problemas y él contesta: _" -Con la ofensiva de Steiner podemos recuperar el control...- " _y sus secuaces no saben como decirle que "Steiner..." ha sido derrotado... jaja


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin duda, pero es trampa porque se compuso hace 4 días, no compares un himno del siglo XX con el de España. Cuando se compuso el español Rusia no existía y quedaban varios siglos para que existiese



Lo malo del español es que es de origen extranjero (marcha de granaderos prusianos)…, es una marcha y no un himno y para colmo no tiene letra.


----------



## Caracalla (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo malo del español es que es de origen extranjero (marcha de granaderos prusianos)…, es una marcha y no un himno y para colmo no tiene letra.



Si que tiene letra, pero los enemigos de nuestro país nos han negado el derecho a cantarla para dañar el patriotismo.


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si que tiene letra, pero los enemigos de nuestro país nos han negado el derecho a cantarla para dañar el patriotismo.



¿Qué versión....? ¿Marquina, Pemán...? 
Nunca se ponen de acuerdo. 
Y es más, creo que ni con Franco tuvo letra oficial, que me corrijan si me equivoco.


----------



## ksa100 (23 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> De perfil, pero no neutral ni indiferente. China tiene su propia opinión (y no es favorable a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA&Cia.)
> 
> *Unilateral sanctions add to evidence that it’s no longer safe to hold assets in US*
> 
> ...



Normal, fuga de capitales de China brutal y unos medios de mierda estatales, ¿qué quieres que hagan, animar a la gente a sacar todo su dinero de la mierda que es China?


----------



## Adriano II (23 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Lo que es acojonante es que la capital Donetsk está en primera línea, en el mismo frente


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Lo que es acojonante es que la capital Donetsk está en primera línea, en el mismo frente



Y casi 8 años....


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ojo que en los 70-80 la Suecia de Olof Palme no era para nada pro-OTAN y el país había seguido una política de neutralidad estricta desde que dejaron de ser una gran potencia en 1708...excepto cuando se unieron a la Sexta Coalición en 1812 contra el enano Bonaparte.
> 
> Si Suecia tiene una industria armamentística tan desarrollada es precisamente por haber sido tradicionalmente un país neutral...



Suecia tendrá una industria armamentística muy potente, pero tiene 500.000 millones de dólares de PIB PPA menos que el de potencias mundiales como Bangladesh o Filipinas...  

Yo creo que en Europa se os va la pinza, pensando que los países Europeos son la polla económicamente y que especialmente los nórdicos, son realmente seres de luz. Solo hay 5 países europeos en el Top 20 mundial a día de hoy.


----------



## Caracalla (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Qué versión....? ¿Marquina, Pemán...?
> Nunca se ponen de acuerdo.
> Y es más, creo que ni con Franco tuvo letra oficial, que me corrijan si me equivoco.



La letra de Pemán original sin la modificación franquista es impecable. Gloria a España!!! Alzad la frente hijos del pueblo Español que vuelve a resurgir. Gloria a la patria que supo seguir sobre el azul del mar el caminar del sol. 

Pero lo dicho... nada temen más los Ukanos que un resurgir el patriotismo del gran monstruo Español que les cagó el alma durante 3 siglos y no le faltan tontos útiles que les hagan el trabajo sucio de sabotaje y destrucción del espíritu nacional.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin duda, pero es trampa porque se compuso hace 4 días, no compares un himno del siglo XX con el de España. Cuando se compuso el español Rusia no existía y quedaban varios siglos para que existiese



Cuéntanos más sobre eso de que Rusia no existía en el siglo XVIII


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> La letra de Pemán original sin la modificación franquista es impecable. Gloria a España!!! Alzad la frente hijos del pueblo Español que vuelve a resurgir. Gloria a la patria que supo seguir sobre el azul del mar el caminar del sol.
> 
> Pero lo dicho... nada temen más los Ukanos que un resurgir el patriotismo del gran monstruo Español que les cagó el alma durante 3 siglos y no le faltan tontos útiles que les hagan el trabajo sucio de sabotaje y destrucción del espíritu nacional.



¿Cuál es más antigua? Leo que la de Marquina es del 27.


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo malo del español es que es de origen extranjero (marcha de granaderos prusianos)…, es una marcha y no un himno y para colmo no tiene letra.



Hay un ruso que hizo un arreglo muy bueno para el himno español. Pero está libre de derechos y eso aquí no interesa a nadie.


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si que tiene letra, pero los enemigos de nuestro país nos han negado el derecho a cantarla para dañar el patriotismo.



El autor de la letra original es el tatarabuelo de Chimo Bayo. Chuntas chuntas se llamaba el poema.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

Muy interesante esto. Supongo que en ese 35% de carga marítima podría entrar la destinada a la “mezcla letona”, aunque ni puta idea. 



_¿El punto de datos más importante en el petróleo?
Respuesta: Destinos desconocidos de las exportaciones rusas de crudo y condensado por vía marítima.
¡Un enorme 1.6mbpd o el 35% de todas las cargas tienen un destino desconocido en mayo hasta ahora!_


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

USA esta haciendo fuertes preaiones sobre turquia para que abra el bosforo

esto cada vez va a peor

soldados otan polacos ya en ucrania

esta claro que la guerra pinta mal para ucrania 

se va cumpliendo mi advertencia sobre varsovia

putos ya kis de mierda...


----------



## piru (23 May 2022)

Impresionante. Está en italiano y se entiende casi todo pero estaría bien que alguien se currase uno subtítulos.











Son sólo 4 minuto de un video que merece la pena ver. Lo han hecho unos italianos.

t.me/EmbajadaRusaEs/570


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

putin lo dejo claro... muy clarito

si entraban fuerzas exteriores la.respuesta seria durisima y nunca vista antes

los usanos y anglos siempre provocando....y los polacos como pyasos


----------



## circodelia2 (23 May 2022)

Los polacos como siempre haciendo el mongolo. 
....


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

#️⃣ #AHORA | Estalla un gran incendio en la refinería Paraguaná de Punta Cardón, en Venezuela. https://t.co/kwBN3cgNCY


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Suecia tendrá una industria armamentística muy potente, pero tiene 500.000 millones de dólares de PIB PPA menos que el de potencias mundiales como Bangladesh o Filipinas...
> 
> Yo creo que en Europa se os va la pinza, pensando que los países Europeos son la polla económicamente y que especialmente los nórdicos, son realmente seres de luz. Solo hay 5 países europeos en el Top 20 mundial a día de hoy.



He puesto "tienen" en presente pero estaba pensando mas bien en los años 80. En ese momento creo que no se puede negar que la industria sueca de armamento aparte de potente, se basaba unos criterios de defensa de su neutralidad que ahora no tiene y que su economía entonces estaba bastante por encima respecto a Bangla Desh o Filipinas.

En cuanto a los mitos nórdicos a mi particularmente se me derrumbaron el día que Volvo fué comprada por la Ford...desde entonces me limito a la "mitología" alemana o japonesa


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> He puesto "tienen" en presente pero estaba pensando mas bien en los años 80. En ese momento creo que no se puede negar que la industria sueca de armamento aparte de potente, se basaba unos criterios de defensa de su neutralidad que ahora no tiene y que su economía entonces estaba bastante por encima respecto a Bangla Desh o Filipinas.
> 
> En cuanto a los mitos nórdicos a mi particularmente se me derrumbaron el día que Volvo fué comprada por la Ford...desde entonces me limito a la "mitología" alemana o japonesa



Parece que los chinos la han comprado a Ford.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues no lo parece, están más preocupados por los EEUU y demás que de Rusia, pero vamos que los que pensais que Occidente es todopoderoso e inmortal os vais a llevar una buena ostia de realidad que al final vamos a sufrir todos por nuestra soberbia.



Aquí no será por soberbia sino por servilismo.
Somos la chacha de la chacha de los anglocabrones.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 May 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> la ruina la tengo por descontada, nunca volveremos a ver el mundo con la confianza del mundo que conocimos en el que nuestros hijos vivirian mejor que nosotros, es que ademas me temo que los americanos estan dispuestos a luchar asta el ultimo ucraniano y estan empezando a sopesar que puedan hacerlo asta el ultimo europeo................. cositas como la de dar misiles antibuque y demas son una escalada clara y de nuestros gobernantes me espero lo peor , no por ineptitud si no por maldad.



Si los angloamericanos encuentran una manera de que Europa entre en la guerra sin que les salpiquen a ellos los misiles nucleares... estamos muertos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hay un ruso que hizo un arreglo muy bueno para el himno español. Pero está libre de derechos y eso aquí no interesa a nadie.



Más que un arreglo, casi una sinfonia (breve):


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Ya desfilasteis en el 45.
> Si quieres repetir ya sabes que bando escoger.



En 1945 nos impusieron el comunismo por fuerza los mismo que ente 1939-1941 eran aliados de Hitler.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué representa el escudo de Ucrania?
> Da bastante grima.



Estoy de acuerdo en que da grima. A mí me sugiere algún emblema de alguna peli o serie de esas de superhéroes con organizaciones de malvados maléficos, tipo Hydra de la Marvel o algo por el estilo. Será el subconsciente.

Ejemplos de organizaciones de ficción de malvados maléficos o similar:









Republic Clone (Phoenix)


Republic Clones were the central menial and heavy labor workforce of the Galactic Republic and later through an orchestrated revolution and violent rebellion against the Republic became the one of the main hostile combatant factions during the early mid Galactic Conflict Era of the Galaxy's...




swfanon.fandom.com














Hutt Clan


The Hutt Clan, also known as the Hutt Families, and the Hutt Cartel or just the Hutt clans, was a Hutt crime family, and was governed by the Grand Hutt Council, a council of elder Hutts located on Nal Hutta. The Hutt Clan made its riches through smuggling and myriad illegal businesses across...




starwars.fandom.com














Decepticons (Transformers)


The Decepticons are an organization of evil Cybertronians and the main antagonistic faction of the Transformers franchise, in some continuities like the G1 cartoon and comic, they are a separate race in their own right. They wage war against the Autobots and seek to conquer the universe. They...




villains.fandom.com








__





The Klingon insignia


The Klingon insignia - symbol description, layout, design and history from Symbols.com




www.symbols.com







El emblema de Djibouti también es un "tridente":


----------



## Papo de luz (23 May 2022)

Despues de Ucrania a por Polonia.


----------



## Abstenuto (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> encantado de haberos conocido.. cuando los halcones de washington lo dan por hecho.... los polacos ya estan en ucrania y les dan pasaporte ukronazi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son el puto cáncer de la humanidad


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Despues de Ucrania a por Polonia.



No pueden ni con Ucrania..


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> #️⃣ #AHORA | Estalla un gran incendio en la refinería Paraguaná de Punta Cardón, en Venezuela. https://t.co/kwBN3cgNCY



Las maravillas del socialismo


----------



## clapham5 (23 May 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . 
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que esta en Stryapivka , en mision de espionaje . Le ha dicho al clapham que puede ver con unos SkyMaster a las tropas ukras atrincheradas enfrente , en Soledad , sorry ...Soledar 
Su marido , el James , quiere hacerse ruso y se ha alistado con las tropas rusas . 
Le ha dicho al clapham que el corte de la carretera T1302 es inminente , pero que hay muchas minas . 
El James , su marido , ex diputado tory se hizo zapador y ha removido el solo , con sus manos , 29 Tofmines y 14 Minas-S o Schrapnellmines 
y 5 minas POMZ2 sovieticas . El Shoigu le ha pedido al batallon de James cortar la T1302 e impedir que lleguen suministros a Lysychank y Severodonetsk . Soledar - Prokovske y luego Paraskoviivka . Bahkmut la van a sitiar . 
Luego cogeran la M03 hasta Minkivka - Malynivka - Nykanorivka y la batalla final en Slovyansk . 
Si toman Slovyansk se acabo . Habran embolsado a los ukros en una bolsa de 3500 Km2 ( mas o menos el tamano de La Rioja ) 
Ay Jesus ...el ukranicidio sera EPIC ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe . 
La idea es tomar Slovyansk el dia de Santa Margarita de Escocia , que fue una antepasada del James .
La toma de Kramatorsk la veran por Rossiya 1 .


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Aquí no será por soberbia sino por servilismo.
> Somos la chacha de la chacha de los anglocabrones.



Lo malo es que queréis cambiar de chacha..eso y no entender el concepto de libertad individual..eso es lo que lleva al resultado obvio


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

Una cita interesante que trinqué por Reddit:




(…) 
Suena como la idea de Timothy Snyder del "relativismo estratégico". De su libro de 2018 _El camino a la libertad:_



> “_La lógica subyacente de la guerra rusa contra Ucrania, Europa y Estados Unidos era el relativismo estratégico. Dada la cleptocracia nativa y la dependencia de las exportaciones de productos básicos, el poder estatal ruso no pudo aumentar, ni la tecnología rusa cerró la brecha con Europa o América. Sin embargo, se podría ganar poder relativo debilitando a otros: invadiendo Ucrania para mantenerla alejada de Europa, por ejemplo. La guerra de información simultánea estaba destinada a debilitar a la UE y a los Estados Unidos. *Lo que tenían los europeos y los estadounidenses de lo que carecían los rusos eran zonas comerciales integradas y una política predecible con principios respetados de sucesión.* Si estos pudieran dañarse, las pérdidas rusas serían aceptables, ya que las pérdidas enemigas serían aún mayores. *En el relativismo estratégico, el punto es transformar la política internacional en un juego de suma negativa, donde un jugador hábil perderá menos que todos los demás*_".


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 May 2022)

Nacionalistas ucranianos embadurnan de verde la cara de un sacerdote del patriarcado de Moscú en la región de Lvov.

t.me/intelslava/29572?single


----------



## bigplac (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuéntanos más sobre eso de que Rusia no existía en el siglo XVIII



Estáis un poq
Estáis un poquito nerviosos, era solo un comentario sin demasiada importancia. El himno español es del siglo xiii, aunque se oficializará entonces. Aún así, aunque fuera de 1721 seguiría siendo 200 anón anterior. Pero bueno, que nada oye, que si de eso depende la guerra de Ucrania pues nada. Que paliza de gente


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Según mal no recuerdo se han perdido en el cerco de Mariupol las siguientes unidades:
> 
> - 36ta Brigada de Marines
> - Batallón Azov
> ...



No estaban completas en Mariupol, habia elementos de las mismas en otros lugares. 

Pero ciertamente su núcleo original ha quedado destruido. Intentaran recomponerlas con nuevos reclutas, imagino.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una cita interesante que trinqué por Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Os gustan los tochos? Este está interesante (la cita viene del hilo). Escrito hace dos meses, por cierto.


Spoiler: 1/2



La invasión rusa de Ucrania podría describirse como un momento decisivo en la historia moderna, un punto de inflexión comparable en importancia a la caída del Muro de Berlín en 1989, e incluso al brote y la consiguiente reorganización internacional de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Si esta visión ominosa de la guerra resulta estar justificada, solo el tiempo y los futuros historiadores lo dirán. Pero no hay duda de que en los días violentos y tumultuosos posteriores al 24 de febrero, el orden internacional establecido se ha visto sacudido y, en algunos aspectos, trastornado de maneras extraordinarias, inesperadas y a menudo no deseadas. Y muy posiblemente a propósito.

No pasó mucho tiempo antes de esta guerra, que las naciones de Rusia y China emitieron una declaración bastante interesante sobre una nueva cooperación hacia el objetivo de crear una "nueva era" en el mundo, un nuevo orden dominado no por la hegemonía occidental, sino por ellas mismas.

El conflicto en Ucrania se ha convertido en el catalizador de un nuevo orden mundial, un desencadenante de una agitación radical. Ha creado una bomba en el escenario mundial que podría crear una nueva batalla geopolítica global y dar lugar a un futuro muy alterado para todos.

Al tratar de encontrar un significado detrás de la repentina prensa sobre el impulso de Vladimir Putin por Ucrania, la mayoría de la gente se está quedando vacía en la columna del "por qué". Hay, por supuesto, muchas razones expuestas en la propaganda de ambas partes, algunas de las cuales suenan bastante bien, pero todas fracasan cuando se mira el panorama general.

Porque todos asumen que se trata de Ucrania, y solo de Ucrania. La invasión de la OTAN, la defensa de las personas de habla rusa, los deseos de reclamar tierras ancestrales, los temores de ser cortados, todo esto suena bien. Sorta. Pero la realidad es que ninguna de esas razones vale las consecuencias de lo que hemos estado viendo desarrollarse.

¿Alguien aquí ha jugado alguna vez a Monopoly? ¿Cuál es la posición menos divertida? Es el del jugador que, al principio del juego, se da cuenta de que ya está condenado. Los dados no fueron a su favor demasiadas veces, y sabe que, tal como está el tablero, no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar en absoluto. Sucede, y los otros jugadores todavía se divierten mucho, porque todavía están realmente compitiendo entre sí, mientras que el perdedor se aburre y se molesta.

La frase operativa de esa declaración es "tal como está la junta". Pero, ¿y si hubiera un accidente? ¡Oh, no! ¡Derramé mi plato de cena por todos los ámbitos! ¡El perro acaba de saltar sobre todo! ¡Ese tipo tiene su mantequilla de cacahuete por todo mi chocolate!

¿Y ahora qué? Joder, parece que todos tenemos que empezar de nuevo. Y ese jugador perdedor, bueno, ahora está de vuelta en el juego.

Una analogía muy simplificada, pero relevante.

Porque creo que todo esto tiene muy poco que ver con apoderarse de Ucrania, una nación muy grande que Rusia sabe que sería muy difícil ocupar y gobernar de forma permanente.

Lo que creo es que esto es solo una táctica de apertura en una operación mucho más grande para desestabilizar la hegemonía occidental, enviar a la economía global a una crisis y reescribir la arquitectura de seguridad global lejos del sistema de orden basado en reglas actualmente impuesto y más cerca de la forma en que eran las cosas cuando las guerras de conquista eran más comunes. Cuándo se podría hacer bien.

Alterar el tablero de juego, por así decirlo, ayuda a acercar a todos de nuevo a la igualdad de condiciones.

Rusia nunca iba a ganar. Ni económica, ni políticamente ni militarmente. Simplemente no era posible. El juego estaba rancio para ellos, y lo mejor que realmente podían esperar era mantener su posición, mientras que otros competían por los primeros puestos. ¿Qué se hace? Si el objetivo es convertirse en un actor dominante en la escena global, tendría que suceder algo drástico incluso para hacer de eso una posibilidad en la vida restante de Putin.

Ahora, toma China. Son todo un jugador en el juego, pero ponerse al día con el líder es tan lento y tan agotador, y a Jinping tampoco le queda tanta línea de tiempo para tener éxito. Les vendría bien un impulso.

China está muy bien posicionada para superar las olas económicas, especialmente si estas olas tienen lugar principalmente dentro de la moneda de reserva del dólar estadounidense y de aquellas naciones que dependen de él y están envueltas con él.

Rusia, por otro lado, va a ser martillada bastante. Pero no tan mal como lo hará el resto del mundo al final. Y con un nuevo amigo como China...

Básicamente, mi teoría es que el resto del mundo se verá perjudicado mucho más que China y Rusia combinadas por un colapso. Estados Unidos y Europa podrían verse derribados por una o dos clavijas por las consecuencias de esta guerra y las sanciones que ellos mismos impusieron. Si tú y yo perdimos todo nuestro dinero, bueno, ahora los dos estamos en quiebra. Pero si yo tuviera mil dólares y tú tuvieras un millón, bueno, ¿quién sufrió la peor pérdida? Odio decirlo, pero Rusia no tiene mucho que caer.

¿Tantas cosas van mal para Rusia a corto plazo, pero a largo plazo? Muchos otros tienen mucho más que perder.

Una próxima crisis energética extrema, una inflación desenfrenada de la moneda número uno del mundo, lucha y disturbios sociales y políticos en lugares donde así está permitido, una crisis alimentaria mundial que podría resultar en millones de muertes por hambruna, trastornos económicos en mercados de todo el mundo... todo justo después (¿durante?) la peor pandemia de la historia moderna, y también justo en la cúspide de los próximos efectos de desastre del cambio climático.

Si ibas a tirar una llave inglesa a las obras del mundo, ahora es el momento. Y eso es exactamente lo que creo que el "por qué" está aquí.

Elimina tus pensamientos, solo por un momento, de los horribles efectos de la guerra en la propia Ucrania. Los efectos inmediatos y televisados. Veamos otras cositas de todo el mundo. Es allí donde veremos aparecer las grietas en el orden mundial que hemos conocido durante tanto tiempo.

La amenaza mal disfrazada de Vladimir Putin de volverse nuclear si Occidente interviene para detener la invasión ha estado ominosamente cerca de romper un tabú posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin duda, ha inhibido la respuesta de EE. UU. y Gran Bretaña, con temores expresados sobre una "tercera guerra mundial". Se ha sentado un precedente peligroso. ¿Qué puede hacer realmente el mundo para enfrentarse a un matón que también tiene la capacidad de iniciar un holocausto nuclear? Saddam no tenía esa habilidad, por lo que colgó de una cuerda. Pero no se puede atacar a una superpotencia nuclear.

A pesar de algunas mejoras en las encuestas recientes, el mandato de Joe Biden como presidente de los Estados Unidos puede verse fatalmente socavado por la guerra. Se le elogia por evitar la confrontación militar directa con Rusia. Pero como en Afganistán el año pasado, no ha logrado evitar un desastre humanitario ni detener a Putin. La ira por los aumentos de los precios de la energía interna resultantes y la inflación minorista podría ser su perdición. Y los votantes estadounidenses son cosas muy volubles. Biden es todo lo que está ante una ola roja que podría barrer de lado todo lo que viene en 2024... tal vez incluso con un poco de ayuda de alguien de afuera...

China será el gran ganador estratégico si, como parece probable, Ucrania se convierte en una prolongada prueba de fuerza entre Rusia y Occidente. Su presidente, Xi Jinping, parece haber dado luz verde a Putin cuando se reunieron justo antes de la invasión. Es muy poco probable que un evento tan significativo no se hubiera discutido, ya que, independientemente de nuestra "sorpresa" por su ocurrencia, esta cosa se había estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo. Ahora Jinping respalda los esfuerzos de paz. La economía de China se ha visto perjudicada por el aumento de los costos de los productos básicos, pero no casi en la medida en que todo Occidente lo será, y ese es un pequeño precio a pagar por el aumento del dominio global.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

Segunda parte.



Spoiler: 2/2



La desinformación utilizada como arma de guerra, particularmente en forma de operaciones de "bandera falsa", "hechos" inventados en las redes sociales por todas las partes y el uso de bots de Internet, realmente ha alcanzado la mayoría de edad en el conflicto de Ucrania. Cuando se combina con la guerra cibernética, la propaganda, la manipulación de los medios de comunicación y la censura rígida, como en Rusia, es un potente medio de sembrar la duda, la división y el derrotismo. Y, en general, ha logrado crear puntos de vista más variados de lo que realmente está sucediendo que de cualquier otra guerra de la historia. El potencial de influir en los procesos electorales políticos en todo el mundo es asombroso. Rusia y China son las chamos de estas cosas, pero Estados Unidos es un finalista muy cercano. En resumen, en términos que a menudo se tratan con respecto a los mercados financieros, nadie sabe realmente "mierda sobre la mierda" en esta guerra.

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, el impopular presidente autoritario de Turquía e invasor en serie de Siria e Irak, es uno de los varios posibles pacificadores improbables. Erdoğan ha comprado armamento a Rusia, ha vendido drones a Ucrania y su país pertenece a la OTAN. ¿Es de extrañar por qué nadie confía en él? Las conversaciones de alto nivel hace un tiempo en Turquía eran un ejercicio ruso de pérdida de tiempo. Pero al acogerlos, Erdoğan espera un impulso antes de las difíciles elecciones del próximo año. De alguna manera, creo que lo conseguirá.

El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, conmocionó tanto a aliados como a enemigos poco después de la invasión al suspender el preciado gasoducto Nord Stream 2 de Rusia y crear un fondo de 100 000 millones de euros para impulsar las fuerzas armadas del país. Eso los convertirá en los 3 que gastan más en defensa mundial. Por primera vez desde la era nazi, Alemania ha empezado a rearmarse... y Europa está animando. Imagínate eso.

La hambruna y los disturbios políticos y civiles resultantes, que afectan a los países más pobres de Oriente Medio, África y Asia, es un temor creciente a medida que se cortan las exportaciones de trigo, cereales y aceite vegetal de Ucrania y Rusia. Esto al comienzo de una mala racha en los croos alimentarios debido a los efectos del cambio climático. En Túnez, lugar de nacimiento simbólico de las revueltas árabes de primavera, los precios del pan alcanzaron recientemente un máximo insostenible de 14 años. En las naciones desarrolladas también se sentirá el dolor. Y sin pan, todo lo que tendremos son circos.

Israel está decepcionando a sus amigos con su valla de invasión, aparentemente justificada por la necesidad de mantener los términos con Rusia en Siria. Pero su gobierno de derecha estará feliz si la guerra destruye el acuerdo nuclear revivido propuesto por Occidente con Irán, al que el siempre tortuoso Putin ha planteado de repente nuevas y convenientes objeciones.

Boris Johnson, el primer ministro de Gran Bretaña, estaba con las cuerdas y casi abajo para el conteo en los días anteriores a la invasión, satanizado por su fiesta ilegal en Downing Street en violación de las reglas de confinamiento por Covid. Pero la guerra, que le permite jugar a ser un hombre de estado internacional, ha proporcionado una nueva oportunidad para la vida política... por ahora. Y, no para ser insultante, pero Churchill no lo es.

Kaliningrado, el pequeño enclave ruso exprimido entre Polonia y Lituania, y las tres antiguas repúblicas bálticas soviéticas están emergiendo como posibles nuevos focos de inflamación para el futuro próximo. Los temores inventados sobre el bienestar de las personas de etnia rusa en Estonia, por ejemplo, se han utilizado en el pasado para justificar las amenazas de Putin, al igual que en Ucrania. Ahora están siendo azutados de nuevo. Nada más salir del libro de jugadas.

El derecho internacional y el "orden basado en normas" que mantuvieron las guerras al mínimo durante tanto tiempo han recibido una paliza de la que puede que no se recupere. Con sus acciones, Rusia ha destrozado la carta de la ONU. Y el consejo de seguridad de la ONU no tiene poder actuar frente al poder de veto permanente de Moscú, que ya utilizó para bloquear una resolución que condenaba la invasión. Rusia también boicoteó una audiencia sobre Ucrania en el tribunal más alto de la ONU, el tribunal internacional de justicia de La Haya. La ONU se ha revelado como ineficaz, y todo trae a la mente a la antigua Sociedad de Naciones. Todos sabemos cómo se desarrolló eso.

La guerra ha dado un buen impulso a la visión a menudo de Emmanuel Macron de una Europa soberana que mantenga la autonomía estratégica y sus propias capacidades militares y de seguridad independientes de los Estados Unidos. Los líderes de la UE temerizados y temerosos reunidos en la reciente cumbre de Versalles acordaron que Europa necesitaba urgentemente estar en mejores condiciones de defenderse. Mo' militares, mo' problemas. Justo lo que el mundo necesita, ¿verdad?

La OTAN ha surgido unida y más fuerte, hasta ahora, y se habla de que Finlandia y Suecia se unan (aunque no Ucrania). Pero no se debe celebrar una remisión del cáncer demasiado rápido, ya que los primeros signos de mejora a menudo presagian un resurgimiento de la enfermedad. Actualmente, la alianza liderada por Estados Unidos se enfrenta a críticas por no hacer más para ayudar a Kiev. Y la guerra ha revivido el debate sobre si la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este después del colapso soviético fue un error que contribuyó a la crisis actual. Las críticas conducen a la insatisfacción y eso tiene un impacto en las elecciones políticas. Puede que Putin tenga que resolver las cosas durante unos años y esperar a que las mareas pasen. Quién sabe qué podría estar reservado en los EE. UU. para 2024.

El petróleo y el gas son grietas fatales en la armadura occidental cuando se trata de enfrentarse a Rusia. EE. UU. y Gran Bretaña decidieron la semana pasada prohibir todas las importaciones de petróleo para finales de año. Básicamente, sacar parte de la mordedura de los dientes de las sanciones inmediatas. La UE, muy dependiente, necesita más tiempo. Convenientemente, también lo hace Rusia. Pero el aumento vertiginoso de los precios, afectando a las empresas y a los consumidores, ha dramatizado lo poderosa que es una energía armada para Putin. Ha comenzado una carrera para encontrar alternativas "verdes" y nucleares muy necesarias. Pero mientras tanto, los combustibles fósiles serán los grandes ganadores, ya que todo el mundo lucha por más, y las preocupaciones climáticas se quedarán en el camino.

Incluso jugar y ver deportes internacionales se ha vuelto mucho más difícil, especialmente si eres ruso. Los atletas y pilotos de carreras del país se encuentran entre los deportistas prohibidos en las competiciones europeas y mundiales. Los boicots también tienen un aspecto cultural, que implica cosas como ballet, teatro, orquestas y más. Tal "señalización de virtud" sin precedentes puede ser contraproducente, al convencer a los rusos comunes de que ellos, no solo su gobierno, están siendo atacados. Lo mismo puede decirse de las sanciones, que golpearon a la gente directamente a nivel existencial mucho antes de que golpearan a los gobiernos responsables. Eventualmente, uno comienza a odiar la mano que agita el látigo en lugar de la que invitó al castigo.

La búsqueda de la verdad, que se supone que es el propósito fundamental de los medios de comunicación libres e independientes, se ha visto aún más relatada por la guerra. Rusia ha perseguido durante mucho tiempo a los corresponsales occidentales. Ahora les amenaza con la cárcel si informan abiertamente sobre la invasión. Facebook y Twitter han sido bloqueados. La UE, a su vez, ha prohibido los canales de medios de comunicación respaldados por el Estado ruso, considerándolos meros medios de propaganda. El concepto de libertad de prensa está sitiado. Y la prensa, a su vez, contribuye a su propia desaparición participando en el espectáculo.

Las salidas récord de refugiados, y una crisis humanitaria que la acompaña, pueden abrumar la capacidad de los gobiernos de la UE y las agencias de ayuda para hacer frente a la situación. Y esto se produce antes de que la crisis de refugiados migratorios se produzca como resultado del cambio climático. Más de dos millones y medio de ucranianos han huido hasta ahora, de una población de 44 millones. Y se espera que siga creciendo. Europa abrió sus fronteras en medio de una admirable efusión de apoyo público. Pero la falta de larga data de la UE de una política de refugiados colectiva acordada, y la vergonzosa respuesta de Gran Bretaña, sugieren problemas por delante a medida que crece el número. ¿Qué les va a pasar exactamente? ¿Qué tipo de carga económica representarán y cuánto tiempo pasará hasta que ese apoyo público se convierta en resentimiento hirviente?

Las sanciones a Rusia son las más amplias y punitivas jamás impuestas. Y también fueron despedidos bastante rápido, probablemente demasiado rápido para pensar realmente en los efectos a largo plazo. Por no mencionar el hecho de que la OTAN ha arruinado casi todo su arsenal no militar en la salva inicial. ¿Con qué amenazarán más adelante? ¿Llenguaje duro? Sin duda, los bancos, incluido el banco central de Rusia, las empresas y los oligarcas se han visto muy afectados. El rublo se ha desplomado. Numerosas marcas y empresas occidentales como Shell se han retirado. Hasta ahora, Putin se ha encogido de hombros, y eso podría ser un farol. O bien, podría ser la reacción de alguien que sabe que hay un plan de mayor alcance y esto es algo que solo se va a desgastar por un tiempo. Ya sabes el dicho, a veces las cosas tienen que empeorar antes de mejorar. Y no es como si el marco detrás de las sanciones fuera un gran secreto. Averiguar lo que Occidente podría hacer de antemano sería bastante fácil y, por lo tanto, planificar compensarlo se vuelve viable. No importa lo fuerte que sea tu enemigo, si sabes lo que hará temprano, entonces puedes ser proactivo en su lucha. Si Rusia incumple o toma represalias cortando el suministro de gas a Europa, el resultado puede ser un colapso económico general, grandes pérdidas de puestos de trabajo y una caída drástica de los niveles de vida en el Reino Unido y en otros lugares. Las posibilidades de un colapso económico mundial crecen con cada gota que seguimos colocando sobre la espalda de ese camello en particular.

Taiwán ha estado viendo los acontecimientos en Ucrania con profunda inquietud. Muy profundo. La negativa de Estados Unidos a acudir en ayuda de Kiev con apoyo militar directo es especialmente escalofriante, dada la amenaza de invasión a la que se enfrenta la isla desde Pekín. Al igual que con Ucrania, Washington no tiene ninguna obligación legal o convencional de luchar por Taiwán. Su posición es deliberadamente ambigua e inherentemente poco fiable. China también está observando. Y el silencio de Pekín es ensordecedor.

Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos se encuentran entre varios aliados occidentales de Oriente Medio y Asia que no han demostrado el tipo de solidaridad que se esperaba. Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos no han condenado la invasión ni han adoptado sanciones contra Rusia, con la que tiene estrechos vínculos económicos. La "democracia más grande del mundo" de Shifty Narendra Modi, de la India, es otra gran decepción, al igual que Egipto. Estos abandonos no se olvidarán y pueden afectar a futuros lazos en Occidente. Además, ambos tienen un vecino propio con el que tienen problemas, en Pakistán y Etiopía, por lo que ver la falta de oposición a una conquista es algo muy interesante para ambos.

El gobierno de extrema izquierda de Venezuela ha estado en la lista de traviesos de Estados Unidos durante años. Pero cuando los funcionarios estadounidenses visitaron recientemente para discutir la reanudación de los suministros de petróleo a cambio de una relajación de las sanciones, encontraron una audiencia no sorprendentemente receptiva. Por el contrario, cuando Biden llamó por teléfono al príncipe heredero saudí, Mohammed bin Salman, él mismo un ávido fanático de Putin, solicitando un aumento de la producción de petróleo para compensar las exportaciones rusas prohibidas, el príncipe se negó a aceptar la llamada del presidente. Las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Arabia Saudí han estado dando vueltas por el desagüe desde el asesinato de Jamal Khashoggi en 2018. Este incidente empeorará las cosas.

Los investigadores de crímenes de guerra se enfrentan a una prueba interesante a medida que aumenta la evidencia de múltiples atrocidades por parte de las fuerzas rusas, ejemplificadas por los recientes bombardeos escolares y hospitalarios. Los llamados enjuiciamientos de "jurisdicción universal" se contemplan en los tribunales nacionales. Y la corte penal internacional ha iniciado investigaciones. Pero, al igual que EE. UU. y China, Rusia no reconoce la autoridad de la CPI. Y si las tres superpotencias más grandes del mundo no lo reconocen, ¿existe realmente? O, ¿solo hace de esa corte una herramienta utilizada por ellos cuando es conveniente, pero se burla cuando son objeto? Ciertamente no he visto a los EE. UU. presentar cargos por tantos bombardeos más en Irak o Afganistán. Los crímenes de guerra solo son castigados por los vencedores sobre los derrotados, y no hasta que la guerra se decida de todos modos.

Xinjiang, hogar de la perseguida minoría musulmana uigur de China, es uno de los muchos puntos conflictivos globales cuyos problemas urgentes han sido eclipsados por Ucrania y cepillados bajo la alfombra por los medios de comunicación, sin duda para deleite de Jinping. Millones de afganos que soportan un invierno de terror e inanición bajo el dominio talibán también parecen olvidados de repente. La difícil situación de las personas atrapadas en la guerra civil de Etiopía es otro punto ciego evidente. ¿Y a alguien le importa lo que está pasando en Yemen?

Las generaciones más jóvenes de todo el mundo tienen buenas razones para confundirse y preguntarse qué demonios está pasando. Primero heredaron la crisis climática, luego la pandemia y las prohibiciones resultantes de estudiar y viajar. Ahora se enfrentan a algo que las generaciones mayores dijeron que nunca volvería a suceder: una guerra a gran escala en Europa. Esta vez, por primera vez, se desarrolla con sórdido detalle en todas las redes sociales. Literalmente están viendo cuerpos en el suelo antes de que los cadáveres estén incluso fríos donde yacen. Y ven cómo ambos lados del conflicto lo sensacionalizan todo. Algunas redes sociales han anunciado recientemente que ahora se considera que está bien odiar a la gente, siempre y cuando esas personas sean rusas.

Se podría hablar de muchas más cosas, y hay tantas más ollas de estofado hirviendo para revolver, cada una por sí sola cerca de hervir con cada vez más consecuencias para el mundo.

Lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania es terrible y desmesurado. Pero el hecho es que no se trata solo de Ucrania. Esta es una guerra contra el mundo mismo. El primero de todo tipo. Y solo está empezando. Puede que haya comenzado en Ucrania, y el pueblo ucraniano va a soportar un coste enorme.

Pero no terminará en Ucrania. Y los costes globales ni siquiera han empezado a contarse. Abrid vuestros ojos y vuestras mentes a algo más que lo que cuelga delante de vosotros.

Esto no es solo un acaparamiento de tierras por parte de algún envejecido aspirante a dictador. Esto es Breaking Bad, escrito a gran escala global, y nada será igual para nadie al final.

TL;DR. Algunas personas quieren estrellar el mundo para restablecer el tablero.

Spoiler: Probablemente me equivoque, pero así es como me parece





Spoiler: fuente Reddit


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Os gustan los tochos? Este está interesante (la cita viene del hilo). Escrito hace dos meses, por cierto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1/2
> ...



Partiendo de la base de que EEUU no es el que está perdiendo hasta la camisa desde hace un par de lustros y es el que realmente está ganando algo en el corto plazo, como siempre juegan. Juega con una premisa falsa para justificar todas las acciones yanquis como defensivas e ignora completamente las cuatro últimas décadas en zentropa.


----------



## clapham5 (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



MUY POCO PROBABLE
La entrada de Polonia en Ucrania es ( muy ) improbable y la razon es muy simple
Si Polonia entra en Ucrania , Rusia responderia atacando ( destruyendo ) las infraestructuras del OESTE de Ucrania , la zona que a Rusia no le interesa y que tacitamente ha " cedido " a Occidente a cambio de que " Occidente " no se inmiscuya en su zona de interes
El clapham sospecha que Alemania y Rusia ya han pactado ( tacitamente ) la division de Ucrania ( Odesa + Nykolayev + Kerson + Zaporize + Dnipro + Donetsk + Luganks + Jarkov + Crimea para Rusia ) a cambio de que Alemania se " quede " con el resto mas o menos intacto
Este acuerdo beneficia a la UE , pero no a la OTAN . Si Polonia entra , Bielorrusia entra
Y entonces el OESTE de Ucrania , " cedido " tacitamente por Moscu a Berlin , se convertiria en un campo de batalla .
Rusia entonces romperia su acuerdo Molotov / Ribbentrop y tomaria mas territorio de Ucrania occidental . Y el territorio que no pudiera controlar lo destruiria como si fuera Grozni . La UE pierde y Rusia gana . Ese es el Plan B


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que EEUU no es el que está perdiendo hasta la camisa desde hace un par de lustros y es el que realmente está ganando algo en el corto plazo, como siempre juegan. Juega con una premisa falsa para justificar todas las acciones yanquis como defensivas e ignora completamente las cuatro últimas décadas en zentropa.



A ver, el tocho lo ha escrito un americano, pero bastante lúcido. Repito que es de hace dos meses:

_El conflicto en Ucrania se ha convertido en el catalizador de un nuevo orden mundial, un desencadenante de una agitación radical. Ha creado una bomba en el escenario mundial que podría crear una nueva batalla geopolítica global y dar lugar a un futuro muy alterado para todos.
Al tratar de encontrar un significado detrás de la repentina prensa sobre el impulso de Vladimir Putin por Ucrania, la mayoría de la gente se está quedando vacía en la columna del "por qué". Hay, por supuesto, muchas razones expuestas en la propaganda de ambas partes, algunas de las cuales suenan bastante bien, pero todas fracasan cuando se mira el panorama general.
Porque todos asumen que se trata de Ucrania, y solo de Ucrania. La invasión de la OTAN, la defensa de las personas de habla rusa, los deseos de reclamar tierras ancestrales, los temores de ser cortados, todo esto suena bien. Sorta. Pero la realidad es que ninguna de esas razones vale las consecuencias de lo que hemos estado viendo desarrollarse

…

Boris Johnson, el primer ministro de Gran Bretaña, estaba con las cuerdas y casi abajo para el conteo en los días anteriores a la invasión, satanizado por su fiesta ilegal en Downing Street en violación de las reglas de confinamiento por Covid. Pero la guerra, que le permite jugar a ser un hombre de estado internacional, ha proporcionado una nueva oportunidad para la vida política... por ahora. Y, no para ser insultante, pero Churchill no lo es._

…

_Los investigadores de crímenes de guerra se enfrentan a una prueba interesante a medida que aumenta la evidencia de múltiples atrocidades por parte de las fuerzas rusas, ejemplificadas por los recientes bombardeos escolares y hospitalarios. Los llamados enjuiciamientos de "jurisdicción universal" se contemplan en los tribunales nacionales. Y la corte penal internacional ha iniciado investigaciones. Pero, al igual que EE. UU. y China, Rusia no reconoce la autoridad de la CPI. Y si las tres superpotencias más grandes del mundo no lo reconocen, ¿existe realmente? O, ¿solo hace de esa corte una herramienta utilizada por ellos cuando es conveniente, pero se burla cuando son objeto? Ciertamente no he visto a los EE. UU. presentar cargos por tantos bombardeos más en Irak o Afganistán. Los crímenes de guerra solo son castigados por los vencedores sobre los derrotados, y no hasta que la guerra se decida de todos modos._


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una pequeña apostilla, ni Finlandia ni Suecia tienen salida al Artico, gracias a la visión del Tio Pepe, la frontera noruega llega hasta Rusia, la franja finlandesa (Puerto Petsamo) que tenía desde 1918 a 1940 la perdió definitivamente en 1947, así que salvo ondear sus banderitas de colores a la vista de Petsamo, no se que cohones iban a pintar los qeers y los despellejadores en ese entierro.



Finlandia no tiene nada que reclamar en el Ártico, aquí los jugadores son:

- Noruega (UNCLOS 1996- Presentación de expediente de reclamación 2006)
- Rusia (UNCLOS 1997- Presentación de expediente de reclamación 2007)
- Canadá (UNCLOS 2003 - Presentación de expediente de reclamación ?) * 
- Dinamarca (UNCLOS 2004 - Presentación de expediente de reclamación 2014)
- EEUU no ha firmado aún el Convención sobre el Derecho del Mar (UNCLOS), sin embargo al ser la potencia militar Nro. 1 no se le puede dejar en el camino. 

*Tenia plazo para presentar su expediente de reclamación hasta el 2013


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> No estaban completas en Mariupol, habia elementos de las mismas en otros lugares.
> 
> Pero ciertamente su núcleo original ha quedado destruido. Intentaran recomponerlas con nuevos reclutas, imagino.



Entiendo que hablas del Batallón Azov, ya que es una organización político-militar y su base principal esta en Kiev.


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

Vladimirovka queda bajo el control del ejército ruso según fuentes ucranianas en la zona, a medida que colapsa la defensa ucraniana en todos los frentes...


----------



## Nico (23 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A ver, el tocho lo ha escrito un americano, pero bastante lúcido. Repito que es de hace dos meses:




Acrata, tiene una visión "norteamericano-céntrica" que te cagas.

Fíjate un detalle:



ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> China será el gran ganador estratégico si, como parece probable, Ucrania se convierte en una prolongada prueba de fuerza entre Rusia y Occidente. Su presidente, Xi Jinping, *parece haber dado luz verde a Putin cuando se reunieron justo antes de la invasión*. Es muy poco probable que un evento tan significativo no se hubiera discutido, ya que, *independientemente de nuestra "sorpresa" por su ocurrencia, esta cosa se había estado haciendo durante mucho tiempo.*



¿Cuánto hace que Europa se prepara para un "gran apagón" ?  

Y todos nos preguntábamos: "¿Por qué se preparan para un "gran apagón"? ¿Qué carajos pasa?"

Y resulta que era porque YA SABIAN que Ucrania iniciaría el ataque contra el Donbass (y posiblemente Crimea) e iban a generar algún tipo de respuesta rusa que posiblemente importara el cierre del gas y el petróleo (o las "sanciones" que aplicarían daría ese resultado).

Lo que tenían el ataque armado eran los norteamericanos y Ucrania !!, no los rusos y los chinos !!

Con ese elemento de arranque, ya tienes que TODO el resto de su análisis es pura paja. Equivoca y desconoce las premisas iniciales, y por lo tanto la totalidad de sus conclusiones son erradas.

Lo que estamos viendo no es "_el jugador débil dando vuelta el tablero_" como asume ese muchacho... estamos viendo *al JUGADOR FUERTE (EE.UU.)* que quería *COMERSE UN JUGADOR INTERMEDIO (Rusia)* para dejarse libre el camino para atacar a su verdadero "enemigo" *(CHINA)*

Cancelaban estratégicamente a Rusia con el problema de Ucrania y con eso quedaban liberados para ir contra China.

Lo que pasó es que Putin les ganó de mano y les cambió el eje del juego. Ahora los chinos ven CONFIRMADA la maniobra y tienen unos cuantos meses valiosos para prepararse. *En el camino EE.UU. pierde fichas tratando de evitar que Ucrania "pierda" y eso los debilita y demora en su maniobra contra China*.

El problema de los norteamericanos ahora es parecido al de los alemanes en 1941... tuvieron que gastar fuerzas y tiempo en ir a arreglar los desaguisados italianos en Grecia y esas semanas (y recursos) perdidos, debilitaron la operación Barbarroja. 

Si los norteamericanos siguen adelante contra China (cosa que probablemente hagan), el tiempo y recursos perdidos con Ucrania les puede costar la jugada de fondo. La diferencia aquí es que lo alemanes tuvieron que arreglar un desaguisado italiano, en cambio Putin les dio un golpe de mano estratégico adelantando una situación en la que IGUAL la hubieran golpeado a Rusia (con el ataque ucraniano al Donbass y las sanciones a Rusia que se "metía" en una cuestión interna de Ucrania).


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

ksa100 dijo:


> Normal, fuga de capitales de China brutal y unos medios de mierda estatales, ¿qué quieres que hagan, animar a la gente a sacar todo su dinero de la mierda que es China?


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (23 May 2022)

Acabo de leer una entrevista a Javier Ruperez (exembajador en la OTAN): vomitivo.









Entrevista | Javier Rupérez: "Si no hay una retirada total de Rusia, vamos a acabar con una guerra generalizada como en 1939"


Conocer el devenir de un conflicto armado y las consecuencias inmediatas en el mundo no es una tarea sencilla; y más cuando el agresor es miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas. Esto lo sabe bien Javier Rupérez, uno de los más ilustres diplomáticos españoles, que fue...




www.20minutos.es






Ya lo ponen en su sitio en la mayoria de comentarios. No todo esta perdido.


----------



## NS 4 (23 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> De momento ha habido tres grandes accidentes nucleares. El primero en Pensilvania, el segundo en Chernovil y el tercero en Fukushima. Del tercero que es muy reciente no hace falta hablar mucho. Del segundo tampoco por lo cerrada que estaba la URSS, las movilizaciones de Greenpeace fueron curiosamente en Europa Occidental, sobre todo en Alemania. Pero lo de la primera en 1979, Three Mile Island no existe constancia de lucha de esta organización, cuidado que hubo protestas y movilización de numerosos colectivos pero GP en su casa pasó muy desapercibida. Recuerdo lo mencionado en post anteriores con lo de Francia y el Rainbow Warrior, luego con la guerra de Irak nos estuvieron bombardeando con los incendios provocados por los iraquies en los campos de petróleo, como si los USA no hubieran tenido nada que ver. Estos son los que montan los follones cuando los holandeses perforando en el ártico pero no pasa nada cuando se llevan 50 años explotando las reservas de Alaska.Todavía me acuerdo del follón que montaron en Canarias con las prospecciones españolas y me pregunto donde están ahora, cuando los moros desde abril están afueracando el Océano.
> 
> En los 80 pensaba que Greenpeace era la clásica organización manejada por los soviéticos y esta les había estallado con lo de Chernovil pero según pasan los años te vas dando cuenta de que GP no deja de ser un caballo de Troya de la CIA para manipular el infantilismo de la izquierda europea. Sólo atacan los interés opuestos a los de los Estados Unidos.



Oligofrenia infantil...el juguete es mio...y tu eres muy malo...


----------



## Magick (23 May 2022)

Krivoy Rog:


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

Dicen que en la Ucrania occidental quedan unos 5-7 millones de habitantes,
que suman entre niños y pensionistas, porque el resto se ha pirado de allí.
Pero dicen que están formando todo un ejercito de un millón de hombres.
Desde luego, ucros no van a ser.
Estos son los barracones de Desna en los que quedaban muy pocos reclutas
Un par de un par de Kalibrs después, quedan menos:


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

flojillo, faltan cortes de gas, guerra civil usa, guerra mundial en europa etc...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2022)

Esto es de ayer por la noche, pero para mí parecía tan previsible, todavía no está aprobado:


*Los polacos comienzan a tomar el poder en Ucrania en sus propias manos*
ayer, 22:29
17

El 22 de mayo, el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, visitó Ucrania y pronunció un discurso en la Verkhovna Rada. Antes que él, subió al podio su colega Volodymyr Zelensky, quien anunció la presentación de un proyecto de ley en un futuro próximo en el Parlamento sobre el estatus legal especial de los ciudadanos polacos en territorio ucraniano.

https://an.yandex.ru/count/W_KejI_zOF83NHy0b3KyF9dHManTrWK0yWGnp1kBOW00000uj9ASljsAs8VErSC1W075igHKY062hhZMZm6G0TJ-meZQW8200fW1rFx2Y5gW0TAe0TAu0Qo7lC8am042s07sllMb0U01zhNDeG7e0R03-06yaTw-0OW25A02d8MM6Ra2quQ_hvyWvDVm0j_1sia7q6AO0y24FU0n-0JbsW681Q740P05vTe1e0MiMwW5h5km1QnRk0MiMy05mUm5hXVW1J3m1G6O1hxVu9y1e0QO0wW6c0F91Z4168yYYwWQgGVxyeYkmSUx9hW7j0Qa3yA0W0RW2Cw2ompe2V0_oGe2rW6v9rlRFuWBAAeB407snORxyW00Hkhb8AVVw0kXn07m2mQ83AJsthu1gGmQVWFM1kZbl-WCcmQO3Q7cAk0DWeA1WO20W8W4Fv0EWEemc0wnWk3ugEIYr1gW3ftX6_lbWw-R-F7T9jaFW7TRm4vYrp-04BkTeoEG4A39gSJpafZZHn6O4SYz8y20p-S9u16rcOC6w17pvy_urAd5kSf9GE-acM69Qxq4g1FhWChjbSIlfE0Jxcg05820W0I85DFMvOEte_wcWG6W5Evgg1Jw_m7850UMwFAJ1k0K0UWKZ0BG5PReyfC6s1N1YlRieu-y_6Fmc1QGt_sJ1g0Ma8wOb0Qm5f06oHRG5gJsthu1s1Q15vWNzAc7BgWN2RWN0S0NjPO1s1V0X3te5mAP6A0O3x0OowAib0Qu60NG627u6DgEifR6wVl27O0Pg9QigVECeP1TYHapQw0Pc0Em6RWPmD8P4dbXOdDVSsLoTcLoBt8sDZGjDE0P2kWPj0Rm6O320u4Q__yJdV5Aqhs86i24FP0QW42O6lEaAg0QcDEeeeVGklwd0R0QvEU9YxZqhU1kzHe10000c1llgo-m6owu6mA270qrOaCwDMLIQKTwKreteHm00020CUF3lwaS00Z0iHnx5Av7uNg4lxb0s1pBvG7W7Fh_0UaSyHm0000CrnJ4lu0T_t-P7V0_s1stgmdW7Q3aE8aUy3-H7gWU0T0UuuFoyF6nyyMy0TWU_DeUY1____y1e1-xdQCZi1y1o1-xt_fIqXy6DJWqD3Ovy1y1W22YW80GY203i224W23O8F__0U0W0ImWSGJ6EAGKSb3H3CS1jvOBv8Qm8naFfSGWrSb9n97lHB-mUuOUMsaBAcvS_KjHYejHDa3m5saqNoHu9tTlongWCddQnyn0eRV_JeAXUKLhcrGl-08nh1P7YS1erJtibhTEyakzHrWyNlKdfm4C0pIIxsp1n34HCj4dHl4rqcT4M6E-EnwQC7QqaXHShHa_7W00~1?stat-id=20&test-tag=433757337213489&banner-sizes=eyI3MjA1NzYwNjEyNjQ2MDg0MiI6IjI3MHg0MDAifQ%3D%3D&format-type=118&actual-format=14&pcodever=584469&banner-test-tags=eyI3MjA1NzYwNjEyNjQ2MDg0MiI6IjQyNTE2NjUifQ%3D%3D&pcode-active-testids=580148%2C0%2C56%3B574104%2C0%2C-1%3B406668%2C0%2C58&width=820&height=400


Zelensky agradeció a los polacos por la adopción de la ley de asistencia a los ciudadanos de Ucrania. Llamó a esta decisión sin precedentes, ya que a los ucranianos en Polonia se les otorgaron casi los mismos derechos y oportunidades que a los polacos.

En un futuro próximo, presentaré a la Verkhovna Rada de Ucrania un proyecto similar, espejo.
dijo Zelensky, expresando la esperanza de que todos los diputados lo apoyen.

Después de eso, surgieron preguntas legítimas entre el público local y los medios de comunicación, y varios funcionarios cercanos al jefe de Estado ucraniano se apresuraron a explicar lo que dijo el presidente, pero solo confundieron todo aún más. Las explicaciones se reducían a que la iniciativa del presidente es adoptar una ley similar a la polaca, y punto.

Anteriormente en Polonia, se adoptó una ley que se refiere a las personas desplazadas temporalmente de Ucrania, es decir, refugiados. Prácticamente equiparó a los ciudadanos ucranianos con los polacos, pero sin derecho a voto. Ahora, supuestamente, Kiev quiere hacer un gesto contrario, y el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania está desarrollando un documento. Al mismo tiempo, no se revelaron detalles sobre el contenido del documento. Este es el punto central de la situación.

El caso es que los canales TG, cercanos a varios departamentos de Ucrania, comenzaron a distribuir información privilegiada hace algún tiempo. Las publicaciones hablan de numerosas violaciones de la Constitución de Ucrania, que pueden consagrarse en la nueva ley si se aprueba. Por lo tanto, muchos ucranianos sospecharon que el proyecto de ley no sería del todo "espejo", ya que los polacos comienzan a tomar el poder en Ucrania en sus propias manos, para eventualmente anexarlo a Polonia.

Por ejemplo, los ciudadanos polacos podrán ocupar cargos electivos, ser designados para autoridades públicas, para puestos de alto nivel en empresas de defensa, obtener acceso a datos clasificados e incluso ser jueces. Los policías polacos tendrán derecho a vigilar la ley y el orden en Ucrania,* y el personal militar polaco se convertirá en "refugiado" en suelo ucraniano y podrá servir en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania si así lo desean.* Las sospechas de los ucranianos quedarán claras cuando el proyecto de ley llegue a la Verkhovna Rada. Por ahora, debemos ser pacientes y esperar un poco, porque es poco probable que los integradores europeos del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania retrasen un giro tan histórico en el destino de su país.



(Esta es la jugada de USA para provocar que Rusia pare la guerra. Decir que Ucraina pertenece a la OTAN sin tener una adhesión completa a ella, y saltarse los vetos de países pertenecientes a la OTAN.
Rusia no se va a detener a pesar de los inventos legalistas de USA y aceptados por EU de parar una guerra total bajo coacción de guerra convencional, cuando son ellos son los que se saltan todas las normas de la diplomacia sobre guerra embargando economía y bienes a ciudadanos rusos que no tienen nada que ver en ella.

Se necesitan incorporar soldados polacos porque el ejército ukra se queda sin soldados que aguanten las líneas y se van a ver incrementos de insumisión entre población ukra que van a ser fuertemente reprimidos.

El ejército puede ir reponiendo y dando descanso a sus soldados, pero 6 meses seguidos para un ejército ukra sin reposición de efectivos debe ser una locura, no, los civiles no soportamos más de eso en el frente.

La grandes pérdidas presente/futuras en el ejército ukra en el Donbas urge incorporar soldados de donde sea.

Las grandes ciudades limítrofes con el Dniepper son un punto de inflexión en la guerra. Dnipro y Odessa....o amago hacia Odessa que va está fuertemente protegida para atacar Dnipro. Zaporiya si no rinde más adelante quedará como Mariupol.

Creo que vamos a ver aviones polacos en Ucraina.

Problema para UE es que la producción de armamento no va a ir al ritmo de destrucción que provoca Rusia que debe tener toda su industria de guerra al 100% y le va a reportar beneficios si consigue distribuir el gas, petróleo y exportaciones hacia Asia, África y sudamérica.

Vamos a un Otoño-Invierno interesante.....y a ver que nos preparan a nosotros para distraernos.)


----------



## Magick (23 May 2022)

*MÁS IMÁGENES: RENDICIONES FINALES - VISTAS AÉREAS DE AZOVSTAL Y CATACUMBAS DEBAJO FINALMENTE MOSTRADAS*


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Kenia te parece un país rico?
> Y Uzbekistán?
> Y Sri Lanka?
> 
> Pues los tres tienen mayor PIB PPA que Finlandia



es que la principal producción de Finlandia son bunkeres para la población


----------



## NS 4 (23 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MUY POCO PROBABLE
> La entrada de Polonia en Ucrania es ( muy ) improbable y la razon es muy simple
> Si Polonia entra en Ucrania , Rusia responderia atacando ( destruyendo ) las infraestructuras del OESTE de Ucrania , la zona que a Rusia no le interesa y que tacitamente ha " cedido " a Occidente a cambio de que " Occidente " no se inmiscuya en su zona de interes
> El clapham sospecha que Alemania y Rusia ya han pactado ( tacitamente ) la division de Ucrania ( Odesa + Nykolayev + Kerson + Zaporize + Dnipro + Donetsk + Luganks + Jarkov + Crimea para Rusia ) a cambio de que Alemania se " quede " con el resto mas o menos intacto
> ...



Que pasa con Kiev???
Gana el Pope...o Putin impone su ley???


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

la caida de la bolsa de severonodostsk es inminenete

las fuerzas rusas deben reforzar lo conseguido.. 

los cerdos ukros se estan atrincherando en dnipro, zaporizha, poltava y nikolay ...o como se escriban...

bien el objetivo de FR es ODESSA !!!!!!


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que en la Ucrania occidental quedan unos 5-7 millones de habitantes,
> que suman entre niños y pensionistas, porque el resto se ha pirado de allí.
> Pero dicen que están formando todo un ejercito de un millón de hombres.
> Desde luego, ucros no van a ser.
> ...



Lazo negro en mi bacinilla, descansen en el infierno


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Un misil balístico intercontinental Sarmat es suficiente para que Rusia destruya toda Gran Bretaña en dos minutos. Yury Shvytkin, vicepresidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal, le dijo al canal de televisión Al Jazeera sobre esto.
> 
> Rusia está por delante de la OTAN en el desarrollo de armas estratégicas por 10 a 15 años, dijo el diputado.
> 
> “No perdimos tiempo, los miembros de la OTAN se quedaron dormidos”, dijo Shvytkin.



bueno imagino que los submarinos nucelares de los perfidos también soltaran pepinos


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El final de Azovstal


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda ¿Por qué empezó la rendición de Azovstal el 16 de mayo? Hay muchas razones. La más importante es que los defensores de Azovstal habían perdi…




slavyangrad.es











El final de Azovstal


23/05/2022


¿Por qué empezó la rendición de Azovstal el 16 de mayo? Hay muchas razones. La más importante es que los _defensores de Azovstal_ habían perdido toda posibilidad de realizar operaciones de combate. Vi con mis propios ojos cómo se produjo. En el puesto de mando del batallón Vostok hay una enorme pantalla de plasma en la que se emiten las imágenes de los drones. Nuestros drones volaban continuamente: si uno aterrizaba para cargar las baterías y retirar la tarjeta de memoria, otro despegaba inmediatamente. Un observador experimentado estaba sentado frente a la pantalla viendo lo que otros muchos podían no notar. El observador informa: “Hay movimiento de un grupo enemigo de 5 personas cerca del edificio 53”. En un segundo, la batería de mortero recibe las coordenadas y, 20 segundos después, abre fuego. No puedo decir con seguridad cuántos drones controlaban el territorio de la planta al mismo tiempo, pero eran docenas. Podía escuchar su zumbido perfectamente.

Además de para acabar con los objetivos identificados, Azovstal era constantemente golpeado por nuestra artillería, lanzacohetes múltiples, sistemas lanzafuegos Cheburashka y aviación. De hecho, el movimiento de los _ocupas de Azovstal_ alrededor del recinto solo era posible en los periodos de negociaciones y alto el fuego para la salida de los civiles y trabajadores del último turno de la fábrica.

En el momento de la salida de los primeros grupos que se rindieron el 16 de mayo, según los _azovtsi_, llevaban ya nueve días sin comida. Intentaron desmantelar el colapsado almacén con ayuda de uno de sus últimos tanques, pero nuestra artillería se lo impidió.

Otro importante motivo para la rendición es la fractura psicológica. Como uno de los fundadores de Azov, _Aspid_, comentó a este corresponsal de _KP_, confiaban en que podrían ser desbloqueados con ayuda de algún acuerdo político o por medio de una operación militar. En Azovstal, les gustaba dibujar mapas con flechas rojas con planes sobre cómo iban a atacar desde la fábrica para romper el cerco. Kiev ponía los _desayunos_, promesas y regularmente aumentaba los salarios con algún bonus “por el cerco y el coraje”. _Aspid_ llegó a mostrar un extracto bancario en su teléfono: por 80 días en Azovstal, había recibido 190.000 grivnas [algo más de 6400$]. Sin embargo, romper el cerco era imposible. Ni siquiera era posible hacerles llegar las medicinas necesarias. Aproximadamente 600 heridos estaban agonizando en la planta, hundiendo hasta el fondo el ya dañado espíritu militar.

Al mismo tiempo el grupo negociador ruso ya había establecido contactos confidenciales con parte de la élite militar de los _defensores_ desde hace un mes. Se les leyeron las condiciones de la rendición voluntaria y se les explicó que “Kiev solo quiere héroes muertos en Azovstal”. En la fábrica se dieron cuenta de ello. Las relaciones entre Azov y los políticos de Kiev siempre ha estado en los márgenes de la hostilidad. Todos estos componentes ejercieron su influencia.

¿Cuántos se han rendido? A 22 de mayo de 2022, 2439 neonazis de Azov, soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, agentes de fronteras y oficiales del SBU se han rendido en Azovstal. La composición de este grupo aún es algo clasificado por los intereses de los servicios especiales e investigadores. No se nos han mostrado ni mercenarios occidentales ni asesores extranjeros. El destino de todos es algo clasificado.

Había 78 mujeres entre el grupo, la mayoría doctoras, enfermeras, empleadas de los departamentos financieros de las unidades militares. Aunque hay cierta certeza de que la francotiradora Ekaterina Polischuk, que se unió a Azov a los 13 años, estaba en Azovstal. Aún no se ha confirmado al público, pero según los expertos, no hay muchos francotiradores y menos aún francotiradoras.

El número, según el comandante del batallón Vostok, que está participando en el barrido de la planta y la zona industrial, no es final. Son posibles las sorpresas en forma de grupos ocultos de quienes no quieren caer en manos de nuestros servicios secretos bajo ningún concepto. Según Jodakovsky, el batallón espera ya poder terminar el barrido y que solo unas docenas de policías y reservistas queden en los puestos de control de Azovstal. Esperamos los resultados del barrido de Azovstal, donde trabajan ahora los zapadores.

¿Qué será de los prisioneros? En primer lugar, la composición del grupo es heterogénea. La mayoría está protegida por la Convención de Ginebra de Protección de los Prisioneros de Guerra y serán reconocidos como combatientes. Su destino será determinado en el futuro cercano y puede que sean intercambiados. Siempre que no hayan cometido crímenes de guerra. Aún no se sabe cuántos _azovtsi_ se encuentran entre los prisioneros. Según el comandante del batallón Vostok de la RPD, Alexander Jodakovsky, ni una sola persona entre los prisioneros podía ser inmediatamente identificado como miembro del regimiento Azov. Antes de entregarse, todos se quitaron los emblemas y destruyeron sus teléfonos, tabletas y portátiles. Los investigadores se enfrentan a una larga tarea. Es posible que los más odiados sean juzgados por tribunales de la RPD (que ahora se están formando) y hay que recordar que las Repúblicas Populares mantienen la pena de muerte [que nunca se ha aplicado]. Es posible que a algunos les esperen largas horas de trabajo y reparación de las carreteras e infraestructuras destruidas, como les ocurriera a los alemanes tras la Gran Guerra Patria.

En estos momentos, los prisioneros están siendo distribuido de la siguientes manera. Los heridos han sido trasladados al hospital de Novoazovsk (el centro de distrito más cercano a Mariupol), ya que los más graves simplemente no podían ser trasladados a Donetsk. Pero en Donetsk sí se han preparado varios hospitales para recibir heridos. El resto de los prisioneros ha sido enviado a la zona de Elenovka, cerca de Donetsk. Lo más curioso es que esa localidad lleva bajo el fuego de la artillería ucraniana desde que empezó la guerra. Puede que la presencia de cientos de los suyos vaya a moderar a los artilleros ucranianos. O puede que sea al revés. Según se cuenta, algunos de los prisioneros _más interesantes_ ya están en instituciones especiales en Rostov y Taganrov para prestar declaración allí.

*Una victoria que se convirtió en una derrota*

La caída de Mariupol es un gran golpe para Kiev. La agrupación de 20.000 efectivos, bien equipados, motivados y entrenados, en superioridad numérica, fue derrotado y parcialmente capturado. Es más, las condiciones de quienes les atacaban eran las más difíciles: en un entorno urbano e industrial.

Otro gran fracaso se produjo en el circuito de política exterior. Occidente no ha dado ningún paso para rescatar a la _guarnición de Mariupol_ ni a los _prisioneros de Azovstal_. Y Rusia simplemente no prestó atención a las amenazas ni a la presión económica y política. Las plegarias al papa y al jurado de Eurovisión mostraron que nada de eso tiene influencia en los procesos políticos, algo que era evidente para cualquiera en su sano juicio.

En mi opinión, la _historia de Azovstal_ ha mostrado por primera vez un trabajo positivo de la ONU, OSCE y Cruz Roja, que han ayudado a liberar al escudo humano formado por residentes locales y mostraron a los combatientes que su rendición se produciría en el marco del derecho internacional y las normas universales de la moral. No tenía sentido luchar hasta el último soldado. Es difícil imaginar cuántas vidas de nuestros soldados se han salvado gracias a ello. Y también se ha demostrado a todo el mundo contra quién luchan los soldados rusos y de la RPD: ha quedado claramente demostrado con las cruces gamadas, runas y citas de Hitler en las pieles de los prisioneros.

Ucrania aún no ha comprendido completamente qué ha pasado. Allí, la maquinaria de propaganda ya se ha disparado e intenta probar a toda Ucrania que esto no ha sido una rendición sino una _evacuación_, o una _operación especial para extraer a nuestros soldados del cerco. _Todas estas ilusiones desaparecerán en los próximos días, cuando comiencen a hablar los prisioneros de Azovstal, que tendrán algo que decir a Ucrania y al mundo.


----------



## alnitak (23 May 2022)

muy muy bueno....


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)

. Biden afirma estar dispuesto a usar la fuerza para defender Taiwán


El mandatario reafirmó su compromiso de garantizar la seguridad del estrecho de Taiwán y evitar un "cambio en el statu quo" unilateral.





El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, durante una rueda de prensa en Tokio, Japón, el 23 de mayo de 2022.Evan Vucci / AP 
El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha manifestado su disposición a usar la fuerza para defender Taiwán, así como el apoyo de Washington a otras naciones ante una posible amenaza por parte de China.
"Estuvimos de acuerdo con la política de una sola China y la firmamos. Pero la idea de que puede tomarse por la fuerza, sencillamente, no es apropiada", dijo este lunes el inquilino de la Casa Blanca durante una rueda de prensa en Tokio, donde se encuentra de visita oficial.


Al mismo tiempo que subrayó que su país responderá militarmente en caso de que Pekín invada Taiwán.
Biden reafirmó su compromiso de garantizar la seguridad del estrecho de Taiwán y de evitar un "cambio en el statu quo" unilateral.
*China "coquetea con el peligro"*
Asimismo, Biden dijo que China "coquetea con el peligro", en referencia a los supuestos planes para invadir la isla. La responsabilidad de proteger Taiwán es "aún más fuerte", después de la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania, señaló el presidente estadounidense.
Las declaraciones de Joe Biden tienen lugar en medio de la escalada de tensiones entre Taiwán y China.

Pekín considera a Taiwán como parte irrenunciable de su territorio e insiste en que cualquier negociación con la isla que pase por encima del Gobierno central viola el principio clave de su política de una sola China
Aunque Washington no reconoce a Taiwán —que se autogobierna con una administración propia—, mantiene una política de ambigüedad estratégica hacia la isla, reservándose el derecho a mantener relaciones especiales con Taipéi, que, en su opinión, toma sus propias decisiones. La mayoría de los países, incluida Rusia, reconocen a Taiwán como parte integral de la República Popular China.


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que en la Ucrania occidental quedan unos 5-7 millones de habitantes,
> que suman entre niños y pensionistas, porque el resto se ha pirado de allí.
> Pero dicen que están formando todo un ejercito de un millón de hombres.
> Desde luego, ucros no van a ser.
> ...



Decía que ucros no serán pero que, conociendo a Polonia, hay que estar atentos
a las 'tonterías' de Varsovia, porque como se decida a hacer las cosas estúpidas
que estoy pensando, descubrirán la razón por la que Rusia sólo utiliza un pequeño
muestrario de sus capacidades en Ucrania y mantiene la mayoría en la reserva.

A juzgar por la rajada del Morawecki hacia Noruega, parece que no se puede excluir
que llos caniches de Varsovia sigan el destino de Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo que quede de Ucrania se lo comerá Polonia de iure o de facto. Una ruina y una deuda inmensa. Peor que para Alemania la reunificación.
> Pero seguramente se lo pagaremos los europeos, ya son los que más fondos de cohesión reciben, la niña bonita de Bruselas por orden de los Anglos.



a los anglos les interesa tener Europa endeudada hasta las cejas y Polonia es el tonto útil que se lo facilitara


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, pero qué distopía tan resultona está quedando. Al menos María Antonieta quería dar pasteles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nada nuevo allí en el siglo pasado se aplico una ley de Eugenesia muy duramente


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



buena manta zamorana y se le nota trauma a la chica


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esto es de ayer por la noche, pero para mí parecía tan previsible, todavía no está aprobado:
> 
> 
> *Los polacos comienzan a tomar el poder en Ucrania en sus propias manos*
> ...



En definitiva: que por arte del birlibirloque la ganadería polaca,con marca ucro,
será la siguiente protagonista del 2º acto de la guerra de EEUU contra Rusia.
Voy a pillar billete sol y sombra...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (23 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Acabo de leer una entrevista a Javier Ruperez (exembajador en la OTAN): vomitivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ni me molestó en leerlo porque eso es como preguntarle a un fabricante de agujas qué opina de la acupuntura. Sabes de antemano lo que te va a contestar.


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)

Khodakovsky, comandante del Batallón Vostok de la RPD, afirma que este teléfono satelital de la OSCE se encontró en uno de los prisioneros capturados en Azovstal. Él dice que esto confirma las sospechas de la RPD de que la OSCE estuvo brindando apoyo al ejército ucraniano todos estos años.


----------



## Triyuga (23 May 2022)

Los Rotschild predicando para su parroquia, como todo hijo de vecino:

*La familia Rothschild profetiza una “catástrofe alimentaria global” y propone una “intervención armada de una amplia coalición”*





Por Fausto Frank.-
La revista internacional The Economist, propiedad de las poderosas familias Rothschild y Agnelli, vuelve a sorprender con una de sus agoreras predicciones, acompañada por otra de sus ingeniosas tapas. En esta ocasión, la edición del 19 de mayo de 2022 muestra de manera sugerente tres espigas de trigo, cuyos granos son en realidad pequeñas calaveras, con el título: “La catástrofe alimentaria que se avecina”, en la bajada de la nota se expresa: “La guerra está inclinando a un mundo frágil hacia el hambre masiva”.
El editorial de la revista de la familia Rothschild comienza responsabilizando a Vladimir Putin por la situación que vive el mundo: “Al invadir ucrania, Vladimir Putin destruirá la vida de las personas que se encuentran lejos del campo de batalla, y en una escala que incluso él puede lamentar. La guerra está golpeando un sistema alimentario global debilitado por el Covid-19, el cambio climático y el shock energético. Las exportaciones de cereales y semillas oleaginosas de Ucrania se han detenido en su mayoría y las de Rusia están amenazadas. Juntos, los dos países suministran el 12% de las calorías comercializadas. Los precios del trigo, que subieron un 53 % desde principios de año, subieron otro 6 % el 16 de mayo, después de que India dijera que suspendería las exportaciones debido a una alarmante ola de calor”.
Luego plantea que la nueva crisis que azotará al mundo “podría durar años”: “La idea ampliamente aceptada de una crisis del costo de vida no comienza a captar la gravedad de lo que se avecina. António Guterres, el secretario general de la ONU, advirtió el 18 de mayo que los próximos meses amenazan con “el espectro de una escasez mundial de alimentos” que podría durar años”.
Pasa después a cuantificar las vidas humanas que sufrirán el hambre: “El alto costo de los alimentos básicos ya ha elevado el número de personas que no pueden estar seguras de obtener lo suficiente para comer en 440 millones, a 1600 millones. Casi 250 millones están al borde de la hambruna. Si, como es probable, la guerra se prolonga y los suministros de Rusia y Ucrania son limitados, cientos de millones de personas más podrían caer en la pobreza. El malestar político se extenderá, los niños sufrirán retrasos en el crecimiento y la gente morirá de hambre”.
La publicación de la tricentenaria dinastía financiera Rothschild vuelve a cargar sus tintas sobre el presidente ruso: “Putin no debe usar la comida como arma”.
Sin embargo, plantea que el problema, cómo no, “requiere una solución global”: “La escasez no es el resultado inevitable de la guerra. Los líderes mundiales deberían ver el hambre como un problema global que requiere urgentemente una solución global”.
Luego detalla la incidencia mundial de las consecuencias que emanan de la zona de conflicto: “Rusia y Ucrania suministran el 28 % del trigo comercializado a nivel mundial, el 29 % de la cebada, el 15 % del maíz y el 75 % del aceite de girasol. Rusia y Ucrania aportan alrededor de la mitad de los cereales importados por Líbano y Túnez; para Libia y Egipto la cifra es de dos tercios. Las exportaciones de alimentos de Ucrania proporcionan las calorías para alimentar a 400 millones de personas. La guerra está interrumpiendo estos suministros porque Ucrania ha minado sus aguas para disuadir un asalto y Rusia está bloqueando el puerto de Odessa”.
Pero para The Economist, las causas de una hambruna global también venían de antes, cómo no: a causa del “cambio climático”: “Incluso antes de la invasión, el Programa Mundial de Alimentos había advertido que 2022 sería un año terrible. China, el mayor productor de trigo, ha dicho que, después de que las lluvias retrasaran la siembra el año pasado, esta cosecha podría ser la peor de su historia. Ahora, además de las temperaturas extremas en India, el segundo mayor productor mundial, la falta de lluvia amenaza con socavar los rendimientos en otros graneros, desde el cinturón de trigo de Estados Unidos hasta la región francesa de Beauce. El Cuerno de África está siendo devastado por su peor sequía en cuatro décadas. Bienvenidos a la era del cambio climático”.









La familia Rothschild profetiza una “catástrofe alimentaria global” y propone una “intervención armada de una amplia coalición”







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Jotagb (23 May 2022)

Biden anunció su disposición a entrar en un conflicto militar con China, "en caso de una invasión" de Taiwán.

Abuelo, tómese las pastillas y vaya rápidamente a la cama.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Decía que ucros no serán pero que, conociendo a Polonia, hay que estar atentos
> a las 'tonterías' de Varsovia, porque como se decida a hacer las cosas estúpidas
> que estoy pensando, descubrirán la razón por la que Rusia sólo utiliza un pequeño
> muestrario de sus capacidades en Ucrania y mantiene la mayoría en la reserva.
> ...



Esperemos que no, pero el baño de multitudes de Duda ayer en la Rada y las declaraciones de Morawiecki estan poniendo a Polonia enuna posición muy delicada.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ha dicho turquia esta noche que si entran esos ellos se van... ojl que en turquia hay armas nuclearea de.la.otan.....



Los turcos son turcos... NEGOCIARAN...

A ver, Suecia tiene tecnologías punta, en aviónica especialmente y tienen mucha pasta con la que comprar bonos turcos...

Los Finlandeses tienen, parece ser, capacidad para construir rompehielos de gran porte y TURQUIA tiene capacidad para construir barcos (gran jugada por cierto la de Finlandia, que se queda sin el mercado ruso y muy bien podría quedarse sin la construcción del Tio Sam) y además puede pedir pasta para bonos turcos...

Francia... ah, esa nación!!!!!, recordemos como mandó un barco en apoyo de los griegos, que a cambio han comprado chuchinas francesas para su ejército... qué no habría de ofertar Francia al bueno de Erdogan...

Alemania... esa nación que no quiere que nadie ponga la mano en el Euro... a ver, también tiene, o dicen que tiene fondos suficientes para comprar bonos turcos... lo de entrar hoy en la UE, pues ya se verá, pero alguien debería hacer un esfuerzo enorme para contentar a los turcos...

¿Y los griegos que dirán a todo esto?... pues imagino que le podrán decir a los franceses que... a ver... qué...

El Tio Sam no quiere que pongan las manos en los aviones ultramodernos, que se teme que el S-400 que compraron a Rusia tenga algún tipo de tecnología que envíe conocimientos a los rusos y les chafen el invento... a ver...

No olvidemos los enormes esfuerzos de contención de los turcos para con los "refugiados" sirios... que...

En fin, Turquía puede y quiere ser... y parece ser que lo va a conseguir a expensas de... quíen sea... en fin, lo que hay...

A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 May 2022)

Una de las cosas que ya ha conseguido Putin, y no creo que ceda ya…
el estatuto del Mar de Azov cambió durante la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania








Постпред Крыма Мурадов: статус Азовского моря изменился в ходе спецоперации России на Украине


ДНР обеспечила себе выход к Азовскому морю в результате военной операции России на Украине. Такое заявление сделал постпред Крыма при президенте РФ Георгий Мурадов.




politexpert.net





La OTAN primero pierde Crimea y ahora el acceso al mar de Azov…


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Fliparías con la cantidad de rusos que hay en las mejores universidades americanas. Habría que ver cuantos nobel USA son de origen Ruso (o Alemán).
> 
> Edito: Extiendo mi comentario anterior a Israel.



Por algo están fuera


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

La cosa no va de salvar a Ucrania, sino de mantener a los rusos en constante estado de tensión.
La narrativa puede cambiar, pero las acciones no lo harán.

Hasta que la oligarquía imperial se quede sin margen.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que los rusos les han tenido que atacar con algun arma secreta que te devora las neuronas o así sino no se entiende las declaraciones de retrasados profundos de los últimos días :
> 
> 1/ Los rusos son muy malos porque destruyen el material de guerra que les pasamos a los ucranianos
> 2/ Los alemanes son muy malos porque no nos quieren dar Leopard 2 de esos tó guapos
> ...



se sospecha de uso de agente tontolinov en los pierogi


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Estados Unidos aumenta sus importaciones de petróleo de América Latina

Las refinerías en los Estados Unidos han aumentado significativamente las importaciones de petróleo crudo y productos derivados del petróleo de los países de América Latina.

Según la aduana de Estados Unidos, las refinerías del país importan de México, Colombia y Argentina unos 1,3 millones de barriles diarios de petróleo, su nivel más alto en siete meses.

Los envíos de Argentina rompieron récords de cuatro años y las importaciones de Colombia alcanzaron su nivel más alto desde septiembre de 2020.

Las importaciones de fuel Oil de América Latina promediaron 200, 000 bpd en marzo y abril, un 49% más que en los 12 meses anteriores. La participación de México en las importaciones de fuel Oil de Estados Unidos aumentó a 27% en este período, 19% más que el año pasado.

En marzo, Estados Unidos impuso una prohibición al suministro de energía rusa. La ministra de finanzas, Janet Yellen, instó a las empresas a implementar cadenas de suministro de petróleo "amigables" o comprarlas en países confiables. En este momento, el país está negociando con el gobierno venezolano sobre el levantamiento completo de las sanciones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los yankees, menos, pero sufren
> 
> . El precio promedio de la gasolina en EE.UU. alcanza los 4,71 dólares por galón, 1,24 $/l



Las previsiones para el promedio del verano son 6 dólares... ya en alguna región del país es el precio estandar... eso teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vehículos que conducen los americanos es algo brutal...


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los turcos son turcos... NEGOCIARAN...
> 
> A ver, Suecia tiene tecnologías punta, en aviónica especialmente y tienen mucha pasta con la que comprar bonos turcos...
> 
> ...




La cosa es que, Francia va a marcar un giro en política exterior 
y por eso ha cambiado responsable de exteriores y pone a' chica'
de Chirac en el 'candelabro'. Veremos por donde caza la perrita...

Y Grecia, ha concedido varias bases a EEUU en los Dardanelos
confiando en que los USAnos le arregle su papeleta con los turcos.

La cosa va...


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las previsiones para el promedio del verano son 6 dólares... ya en alguna región del país es el precio estandar... eso teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vehículos que conducen los americanos es algo brutal...



Todavía tiene recorrido, sigue siendo mas barato que en Europa.
El galón son casi cuatro litros.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania se ha quedado sin soldados profesionales y el.frente esta a punto de caer..
> 
> usa solo puede ganar si manda a la nato para ellomcomo hace siempre hara una provocacion
> 
> ...



si mandan los marinea a tu casa y la bombardean también es guerra mundial eh


----------



## otroyomismo (23 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ni me molestó en leerlo porque eso es como preguntarle a un fabricante de agujas qué opina de la acupuntura. Sabes de antemano lo que te va a contestar.



lo he leido de puñetera chiripa en la version papel mientras iba en bus al trabajo. Ni me imaginaba que podia llegar a tal nivel.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Son "voluntarios", no creo que ataquen a territorio polaco. Para llegar al caso que planteo (guerra de devastación para forzar la rendición de Ucrania) quedarían unos meses aún y la condición para que suceda es que Rusia se viera superada. Tienen que llegar los nuevos contingentes ucros que está formando la OTAN. A ver qué pasa ahí, seguramente los rusos puedan frenarles. Putiniano no se va a volver loco si ve que con una guerra de desgaste puede lograr sus objetivos, aunque tarde dos años



si eso ocurro y los rusos se ponen fortificados con superioridad aérea, una carnicería de las buenas de ukros


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Despues de Ucrania a por Polonia.



¡Qué valiente!

¿Qué razones tienes? 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En definitiva: que por arte del birlibirloque la ganadería polaca,con marca ucro,
> será la siguiente protagonista del 2º acto de la guerra de EEUU contra Rusia.
> Voy a pillar billete sol y sombra...



¿Pero qué obsesión tenéis con Polonia?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Decía que ucros no serán pero que, conociendo a Polonia, hay que estar atentos
> a las 'tonterías' de Varsovia, porque como se decida a hacer las cosas estúpidas
> que estoy pensando, descubrirán la razón por la que Rusia sólo utiliza un pequeño
> muestrario de sus capacidades en Ucrania y mantiene la mayoría en la reserva.
> ...



¿Y cuáles son "tonterías" de Varsovia? El mayor fuente de ayudas viene de EEUU, así ya sabéis en Kremlin: a desembarcar en Alaska.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo malo es que queréis cambiar de chacha..eso y no entender el concepto de libertad individual..eso es lo que lleva al resultado obvio



GENIAL... jajajajajajajajjaa... tú lees algo más que a tí... una chacha que quiere cambiar de chacha, estamos mal, pero mal, mal... y habrá chachas con chacha, pero... genial...

En cuanto a lo de la libertad individual... es que hay gente que no APRENDE ni a leches... ¿tú trabajas?, seguro que no...

Si trabajas y tienes un salario y no sabes lo que es la libertad individual... jajajjaaaa...

Deberías ver algo de cine del bueno, te cultivaría el intelecto y divertiría la mismo tiempo:

- UNA OFERTA QUE NO PUDO RECHAZAR... jajajajajajajaaa... 

Sabes lo malo de gente como tú, vivís en los mundos de yupi Y NO LEEIS o ni siquiera entendeis lo que LEEIS y así os luce el pelo, diciendo PAYASADA VA, PAYASADA VIENE... 

Tú has leido algo de Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso... seguro que no, no dirías según que INFANTILISMOS...

MADURAR, HODER, madurar, que ya sois mayorcitos leches...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (23 May 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Veo que nadie aún ha citado lo más grave que ha dicho Morawiecki y muy pero muy fiera de lugar.


alnitak dijo:


> jajjajajajaja no me jodas
> 
> jjjjjaaaaaaaa
> 
> Norway makes huge profits from oil and gas exports and should share their income - PM of Poland Mateusz Morawiecki



Lea pagamos tanto para hagan contrapeso a Rusia en el Ártico.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

Por si aun no estaba claro de quienes se enfrentan en este conflicto:









De la Casa Rusia a la Casa de los Crímenes de Guerra de Rusia: Ucrania redobla su presencia en Davos


El Foro Económico Mundial inaugura su primera reunión de primavera con la geopolítica entre las principales preocupaciones




elpais.com





La propaganda es un arma más en la guerra, en todas las guerras. Y la de Ucrania no es una excepción. El Gobierno de Kiev aprovecha la reunión anual del Foro Económico Mundial.









Davos borra todo rastro de Rusia en su primera reunión presencial en dos años


Pedro Sánchez acudirá al encuentro del Foro Económico Mundial, que estará dominado por la guerra en Ucrania y en el que Zelenski dará el discurso inaugural




elpais.com





Quieren borrar del mapa a todo país soberano y con recursos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Supuestamente el número exacto es de 232 ejemplares.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

China llena su reserva estratégica de petróleo gracias al crudo ruso


China está buscando reponer sus reservas estratégicas de crudo con petróleo ruso barato, una señal de que Pekín está fortaleciendo sus lazos energéticos con Moscú justo cuando Europa trabaja para prohibir las importaciones debido a la guerra en Ucrania, según revela Bloomberg News.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 May 2022)

Ha caido ya el misil en Londres o Paris ?


----------



## chemarin (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin duda, pero es trampa porque se compuso hace 4 días, no compares un himno del siglo XX con el de España. Cuando se compuso el español Rusia no existía y quedaban varios siglos para que existiese



Supongo que quieres decir que cuando se compuso el himno español aún no existía el himno ruso, porque si hemos de creer lo que has escrito te mereces volver a la escuela.


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las previsiones para el promedio del verano son 6 dólares... ya en alguna región del país es el precio estandar... eso teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vehículos que conducen los americanos es algo brutal...



Y los kilómetros que hacen todos los días para ir a trabajar. Una hora para ir y otra para volver es un chollo.


----------



## Ramonmo (23 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ni me molestó en leerlo porque eso es como preguntarle a un fabricante de agujas qué opina de la acupuntura. Sabes de antemano lo que te va a contestar.



Lo que yo hago en estos artículos de análisis de la guerra es darle a Crl+F y teclear "Donbas". Si la palabra no aparece en el cuerpo del artículo paso de leerlo.


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

Lo mejor está por venir de ese polaco. Después que Rusia acabe con los polacos
en Ucrania, Kaliningrado va a engordar como nueva república rusa.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todavía tiene recorrido, sigue siendo mas barato que en Europa.
> El galón son casi cuatro litros.




Cuando hablamos de precios de gasofa siempre nos olvidamos que en Europa más de la mitad son impuestos.


----------



## McRotor (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo mejor está por venir de ese polaco. Después que Rusia acabe con los polacos
> en Ucrania, Kaliningrado va a engordar como nueva república rusa.




Si Polonia entra no descartaria que kaliningrado tenga acceso rodado y que bielorusa por fin tenga salida al mar...


----------



## Yomateix (23 May 2022)

Los tanques o aviones que envien los polacos, después serán sufragados por Europa o EEUU le enviará unos nuevos a cambio (que evidentemente de todos modos terminarán cobrando a Europa) Así ellos renuevan su armamento a costa de la UE. Más ayudas, más reconstrucción que ya dijo algún político que pagaría la UE (pensando en que entre en esta) Es decir te vas a gastar miles de millones en Ucrania, vas a entrar en recesión y quienes ganan son....polacos que renuevan su armamento y EEUU que ya ha firmado un acuerdo para venderte lo que te vendia Rusia pero un 40-50% más caro y que además se va a hinchar a vender armas con el aumento del presupuesto en defensa.

A EEUU le ha salido la jugada redonda, lo incomprensible es como la UE ha tragado con todo. Supongo que por miedo a decirle a EEUU que no, que parece que la UE su función se limita a hacer lo que le ordenen desde EEUU. Y si en España falta gas o petroleo....no pasa nada, lo importante es que se le envie a Alemania...porque aquí importan Alemania y Reino Unido (pese a no ser ya miembro de la UE)


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Estáis un poq
> 
> Estáis un poquito nerviosos, era solo un comentario sin demasiada importancia. El himno español es del siglo xiii, aunque se oficializará entonces. Aún así, aunque fuera de 1721 seguiría siendo 200 anón anterior. Pero bueno, que nada oye, que si de eso depende la guerra de Ucrania pues nada. Que paliza de gente



Decir polladas solo define a quienes las escriben.
Háztelo mirar.


----------



## chemarin (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los Rotschild predicando para su parroquia, como todo hijo der vecino:
> 
> *La familia Rothschild profetiza una “catástrofe alimentaria global” y propone una “intervención armada de una amplia coalición”*
> 
> ...



No dice explícitamente lo de una intervención armada, dice que la previsible hambruna “requiere una solución global” . Ahí cada cual puede entender lo que quiera sobre el significado de la frase.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> .... No todo esta perdido.



Pues con gente como esta yo estoy seguro que está todo perdido...

El problema no es que están haciendo PROPAGANDA, es que se lo creen, son en su mayoría PERSONAS con claros signos de INDIGENCIA INTELECTUAL, personas fácilmente manipulables y que se han entregado ABORREGADAMENTE a una causa...

Es lo que cualquier seguidor en una SECTA hace, se cree hasta la última coma y cuando le quieres hacer ver sus MULTIPLES deficiencias interpretativas, lo UNICO que ven es que les estás atacando y les odias y... 

Es deprimente pensar que estas personas tengan un mínimo de poder o de significancia... DA PAVOR COMO POCO...

Y me temo que en la OTAN, jamás aceptarían un espíritu crítico... son SECTARIOS y necesitan ADEPTOS... da mucho miedo...

De haber tenido un mínimo de espíritu crítico, muchos advertimos por aquí a lo que se enfrentaban... pero no sólo por aquí, ha habido y hay desde militares a diplomáticos que simplemente estaban diciendo cosas con sentido común y... y... 

NO ESCUCHAN... da mucho miedo la DIRIGENCIA de la OTAN... pavor diría yo... y este tipo de entrevistas debiera hacernos reflexionar profundamente sobre esos personajes y su SECTA... PAVOR...


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Sí, y el Sevilla Club de Futbol, se fundó en el 3000 a.c.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Suecia tendrá una industria armamentística muy potente, pero tiene 500.000 millones de dólares de PIB PPA menos que el de potencias mundiales como Bangladesh o Filipinas...
> 
> Yo creo que en Europa se os va la pinza, pensando que los países Europeos son la polla económicamente y que especialmente los nórdicos, son realmente seres de luz. Solo hay 5 países europeos en el Top 20 mundial a día de hoy.



andorra, san marino, monaco, alemania y el vaticano por que los demás no están en el top 20


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ha caido ya el misil en Londres o Paris ?



Más mensajes que thanks, indican el tipo de miseria humana que eres, hasta en un foro como éste


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Si los angloamericanos encuentran una manera de que Europa entre en la guerra sin que les salpiquen a ellos los misiles nucleares... estamos muertos.



lo están buscando con ahínco créeme


----------



## El-Mano (23 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ..*.A EEUU le ha salido la jugada redonda*, lo incomprensible es como la UE ha tragado con todo. Supongo que por miedo a decirle a EEUU que no, que parece que la UE su función se limita a hacer lo que le ordenen desde EEUU. Y si en España falta gas o petroleo....no pasa nada, lo importante es que se le envie a Alemania...porque aquí importan Alemania y Reino Unido (pese a no ser ya miembro de la UE)



De eso nada... ni en sus peores sueños imaginó quíen montón todo este berengenal con Rusia que iba a tener que estar el Tio Sam buscando acomodo y protección ante todo lo que se le venía encima... digo más, yo tampoco hubiese imaginado que le afectase tan profundamente pero todo suena a que el DOLAR está y muy mucho en un riesgo sistémico incalculable y de órdenes de magnitud muy brutales...

Sólo pensar la inflación que tienen, la que provocaría un aumento de los presupuestos en defensa y el coste del aumento de la deuda da pánico... y esta vez la IMPRESORA provocará caos y del grande, cuidado...

EE.UU. en estos momentos está en una posición MUY DELICADA, pero hodidamente delicada y no se vislumbra una estrategia viable y sencilla...


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Datos "curiosos" que se encuentra uno:
70% de los billetes de avión al extranjero que se venden ahora en Rusia son billetes de ida sin vuelta. En 2019 eran un 30%.

Pero la "patria" y "la otan" y tal......


----------



## Yomateix (23 May 2022)

Que fácil es decir esto cuando no te importa enviar civiles a morir hasta el último hombre (como el mismo decía) el armamento te lo pagan otros y la reconstrucción esperas que también te la paguen otros. Lo de poner de víctimas al matrimonio Zelensky por no poder verse en dos meses es de chiste....cuando Zelensky está muy lejos del frente y la mujer se podría haber quedado con el de haber querido. Pena dan las familias a las que obliga al marido a ir a luchar siendo civiles y el resto de la familia ha de buscarse la vida para mantenerse porque no tienen los recursos económicos que tiene la famila Zelensky (que irónicamente cada vez parece tener más dinero por mucho que gasten los padres que se han comprado una villa de 8 millones en Israel y se gastan 12 libras al mes solo en guardaespaldas más el coste de los lexus blindados)

*Ucrania se niega a hacer concesiones y reclama más armamento occidental en la guerra en Ucrania*

*La guerra mantiene separados a los Zelenski más de dos meses y medio*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, y su esposa *Olena*, han estado separados, sin poder verse, más de dos meses y medio debido la *invasión* de su país por parte de *Rusia*, que se inició el pasado 24 de febrero.


_Y esto no va solo de Rusia. EEUU quiere debilitar a todos sus posibles rivales, la UE, Rusia....y si todo le fuese bien el siguiente sería China._


*Biden: "Rusia tiene que pagar un precio a largo plazo por su barbarie en Ucrania"*

"No se trata solo de *Ucrania*", dijo Biden. Porque si "las sanciones no se mantuvieran en muchos aspectos, entonces, *¿qué señal enviaría eso a China sobre el coste de un intento de tomar Taiwán por la fuerza?"*, se preguntó.


----------



## Martok (23 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Acabo de leer una entrevista a Javier Ruperez (exembajador en la OTAN): vomitivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Fan boy de la OTAN, toda su entrevista es una secuencia de consignas proOTAN.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero qué obsesión tenéis con Polonia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Quizá por esto?





__





¿Guerra nuclear?Anglocabrones usarán a Polonia para tantear?


Los angloamericanos son expertos en manipular sociedades, desestabilizar, fracturar... Tienen los mejores servicios de propaganda del planeta, así como sus servicios secretos controlan medio mundo. Llevan un tiempo fomentando la tradicional animadversión Polaca contra Rusia y promocionando a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (23 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Piensa usted como un anglo, gente que cree ser capaz de ganar al tres en raya.



Lo hizo EEUU con México, también con Filipinas y Puerto Rico, lo intentó la URSS con Finlandia, lo hizo con las Repúblicas Bálticas y el este de Europa, lo Intentó Alemania con ¿El resto de Europa?, lo hizo China con el Tibet, es justo lo que está haciendo Rusia ahora con Ucrania. ¿En serio cree que eso de invadir y anexionarse es solo cosa de anglos?


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa es que, Francia va a marcar un giro en política exterior
> y por eso ha cambiado responsable de exteriores y pone a' chica'
> de Chirac en el 'candelabro'. Veremos por donde caza la perrita...
> 
> ...



Francia desde hace ya más de un lustro es un pollo sin cabeza, que van dando tumbos entre diversas y diferentes estrategias... ninguna de ellas tiene en el fondo una política firme y sobre todo REALISTA, pero además la propia Francia juega con una economía que no apoya en realidad sus pretensiones como potencia...

Con Trump, que no quería la OTAN, tuvieron su momento, pero aceptaron la política de Merkel y con ello arruinaron su liderazgo militar en Europa, que hubiese sido complejo, pero fuera de OTAN sería vital... dado además que jamás nadie va a aceptar una alemania con un ejército poderoso...

En fin, si ahora quieren dar nuevos bandazos lo que provocarán es más y más falta de credibilidad y sobre todo mostrarán más y más debilidad... 

En cuanto a Grecia... yo te diría que lo que quiere ERDOGAN sobre todo es CHIPRE y más que eso que Francia mire para otro lado cuando Turquía se dedique a tocarle los huevos a Grecia con sus prospecciones y demás... y CUIDADIN que eso para Turquía es ESTRATÉGICO, muy por encima de todo lo que yo escribí sobre armas y economía... ya veremos a dónde quiere llegar Erdogan, pero tiene infinidad de cartas a su favor y el resto tendrá que OFRECERLE


----------



## Argentium (23 May 2022)

*Se interrumpen las **exportaciones** de electricidad rusa a otro país de la UE: Lituania*
23/05/2022

Lituania se ha convertido en el segundo país europeo en un mes en el que se interrumpe el suministro de electricidad procedente de Rusia.
Inter RAO, el único importador de electricidad de Rusia a Lituania, confirmó que la suspensión de los suministros comenzaría el domingo, según la agencia de noticias estatal rusa Tass. A principios de este mes, la rama nórdica de Inter RAO dejó de enviar energía a Finlandia tras solicitar formalmente su ingreso en la OTAN.
“De acuerdo con la decisión del operador de intercambio de electricidad Nord Pool, el comercio de electricidad generada en Rusia, que era llevado a cabo por Inter RAO (a través de su filial Inter RAO Lietuva), se termina” a partir del 22 de mayo, dijo el Ministerio de Energía de Lituania en un comunicado.
No está claro por qué se ha interrumpido el comercio de energía entre ambos países, aunque se produce cuando el país báltico (y miembro de la OTAN) fue el primer miembro de la Unión Europea en recortar las importaciones de gas natural de Rusia el mes pasado.
El ministro lituano de Energía, Dainius Kreivys, dijo el viernes que la reducción de las importaciones de suministros energéticos rusos, incluidos el petróleo, la electricidad y el gas natural, le ha permitido ser “energéticamente independiente”.  
Mientras Lituania dice que el cese de las importaciones de energía rusa es un paso hacia la libertad energética, *Inter RAO explicó que el país no podía pagar la electricidad (una cosa es NO querer y otra muy distinta NO PODER)* .
*“Inter RAO ha recibido avisos de [el operador de la bolsa] Nord Pool sobre la suspensión del comercio de las filiales debido al riesgo de no poder pagar la electricidad rusa”, dijo la empresa a TASS.*
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, declaró recientemente que los países “no amigos” deben pagar los productos energéticos en rublos. Dijo que si algún país se niega a pagar en moneda rusa, “se suspenderán los contratos existentes”.
A partir del domingo, Lituania aumentará la generación nacional de electricidad e incrementará las importaciones de otros países de la UE. Las últimas cifras muestran que Lituania, en 2021, importó de Rusia el 17% de toda su demanda nacional de electricidad.
Lo que resulta evidente es que los suministros de energía rusa se están reduciendo hacia los países de la OTAN o los que intentan ingresar en ella, junto con los que se niegan a pagar los rublos.


----------



## Teuro (23 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Todo es una oportunidad perdida, una guerra que perjudica a los Europeos , Rusos incluidos donde solo ganan los anglosajones.
> 
> 
> Lo ideas era unir los 3 grandes pilares del occidente Europeo.
> ...



Es por desméritos propios más que por méritos anglos. Rusia juega al imperialismo, "Lebensraum" y "Anschluss", Europa es un ente político absolutamente ineficiente donde impera eso de que cada perro se lama su pijo y América Latina es una nulidad irrelevante donde las potencias extranjeras pastorean desde el minuto cero de su independencia. No se puede construir nada con el ganado que hay en Rusia-UE-AL.

Por cierto, Rusia acaece de los mismos males que la UE: Envejecimiento, falta de natalidad, reducción de la población. Rusia es Europa y está atada a ella. ¿Lo entenderá el Zar o sigue pensando que vive en una nación asiática?


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Francia desde hace ya más de un lustro es un pollo sin cabeza, que van dando tumbos entre diversas y diferentes estrategias... ninguna de ellas tiene en el fondo una política firme y sobre todo REALISTA, pero además la propia Francia juega con una economía que no apoya en realidad sus pretensiones como potencia...
> 
> Con Trump, que no quería la OTAN, tuvieron su momento, pero aceptaron la política de Merkel y con ello arruinaron su liderazgo militar en Europa, que hubiese sido complejo, pero fuera de OTAN sería vital... dado además que jamás nadie va a aceptar una alemania con un ejército poderoso...
> 
> ...



El problema ahí es que el Derecho está con Grecia, las pretensiones turcas son absurdas y, si se consuman, cualquier país podrá abrir reclamaciones sobre aguas ajenas. Grecia no puede ceder porque ese gas es su única posibilidad de supervivencia a medio plazo, dado el peso enorme de la deuda.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es por desméritos propios más que por méritos anglos. Rusia juega al imperialismo, "Lebensraum" y "Anschluss", Europa es un ente político absolutamente ineficiente donde impera eso de que cada perro se lama su pijo y América Latina es una nulidad irrelevante donde las potencias extranjeras pastorean desde el minuto cero de su independencia. No se puede construir nada con el ganado que hay en Rusia-UE-AL.
> 
> Por cierto, Rusia acaece de los mismos males que la UE: Envejecimiento, falta de natalidad, reducción de la población. Rusia es Europa y está atada a ella. ¿Lo entenderá el Zar o sigue pensando que vive en una nación asiática?



Al zar no le cuentan nada, ha perdido todo contacto con la realidad y le han acostumbrado a que lo normal sea darle la razón o temerle...Eso es horrible para cualquier ser humano


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Si Polonia entra no descartaria que kaliningrado tenga acceso rodado y que bielorusa por fin tenga salida al mar...



Pues como sea como lo de "tomar Kiev en 48 horas".....


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Quizá por esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo hizo URSS durante 30 años, así estamos acostumbrados.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Biden afirma estar dispuesto a usar la fuerza para defender Taiwán
> 
> 
> El mandatario reafirmó su compromiso de garantizar la seguridad del estrecho de Taiwán y evitar un "cambio en el statu quo" unilateral.
> ...



los chinos hace rato que se han enterado de que van a por ellos y están tomando medidas, de entrada ningún chino en edad militar sale del pais, imagino que abran intensificado el entrenamiento de sus tropas, preparado los equipamientos para la reserva, campos de entrenamiento de nuevos reclutas etc..


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema ahí es que el Derecho está con Grecia, las pretensiones turcas son absurdas y, si se consuman, cualquier país podrá abrir reclamaciones sobre aguas ajenas. Grecia no puede ceder porque ese gas es su única posibilidad de supervivencia a medio plazo, dado el peso enorme de la deuda.



En realidad eso de las PRETENSIONES y lo del DERECHO... 

Suecia y Finlandia cuando apoyaron a los kurdos, no sabían que eso atentaba contra el estado Turco, no eran conscientes del daño que le causaban o simplemente se sentían tan fuera de la órbita Turca que no les importó o no consideraron que Turquía les importase...

Turquía hoy tiene más que sobrados motivos para decir NO a fineses y suecos... ¿o no?, yo creo que sí...

Pero son turcos y lo NEGOCIARAN...

Y Grecia, pues... es Grecia... y pasa por allí y... sus pretensiones y el derecho, ¿tú crees que va a ser más importante que la entrada de fineses y suecos después de tanto bombo y platillo?... no sé yo si siendo griego estaría seguro de que el derecho me protegiese... y Francia que lo hizo, pues... 

Pero... se andará y se verá...


----------



## DCD (23 May 2022)

Y el rublo sigue subiendo.


----------



## arriondas (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Datos "curiosos" que se encuentra uno:
> 70% de los billetes de avión al extranjero que se venden ahora en Rusia son billetes de ida sin vuelta. En 2019 eran un 30%.
> 
> Pero la "patria" y "la otan" y tal......



Dada la situación tan cambiante respecto a los vuelos, es lo más recomendable ahora mismo si uno tiene que viajar. De hecho, a mi me toca ir este verano a España por temas de papeleos varios, y voy a hacer precisamente eso.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Ya lo hizo URSS durante 30 años, así estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Al pozo donde los anglos están llevando a Polonia, no se ha visto nunca. A ver como acaba la cosa.


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los Rotschild predicando para su parroquia, como todo hijo der vecino:
> 
> *La familia Rothschild profetiza una “catástrofe alimentaria global” y propone una “intervención armada de una amplia coalición”*
> 
> ...



A calzón quitado, no hacían algo así desde Waterloo. Espero que Putin les reserve el mismo trato que Quirlos Canto le dio a su banquero de cabecera.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, y el Sevilla Club de Futbol, se fundó en el 3000 a.c.



no me temo que te confundes ese fue el Alcoyano FC
el sevilla creo que fue por el 1500


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Al zar no le cuentan nada, ha perdido todo contacto con la realidad y le han acostumbrado a que lo normal sea darle la razón o temerle...Eso es horrible para cualquier ser humano



Sí, y también dentro de 2 semanas morirá porque tiene no uno, sino 2 o 3 cánceres destruyendo su cuerpo. Si es que no decís más tonterías porque no se puede. Todavía estoy esperando al colapso de la economía rusa en 2 semanas que iba a ocurrir, luego que se iban a quedar sin gasolina y comida el siguiente fin de semana, etc...

¿Pero no os cansáis de hacer el ridículo? ¿Me estás diciendo que le capan internet, y que no le dejan ni encender una TV o coger un periódico si a él le da la gana?

A estas alturas, viendo cómo han ido las cosas y que no se ha cumplido ni una de las famosas profecías que habéis hecho, lo normal sería al menos callar y ver cómo se desarrolla el tema. Dar alguna opinión sencilla y a corto-medio plazo sobre qué puede pasar, pero no, seguís con estas tonterías.

Entre la pandemia y esta guerra, en 2 años he metido en el ignore 30 veces más gente que en los primeros 13 años en el foro. Burbuja, quién te ha visto y quién te ve...


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En realidad eso de las PRETENSIONES y lo del DERECHO...
> 
> Suecia y Finlandia cuando apoyaron a los kurdos, no sabían que eso atentaba contra el estado Turco, no eran conscientes del daño que le causaban o simplemente se sentían tan fuera de la órbita Turca que no les importó o no consideraron que Turquía les importase...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que a Grecia le interesa la guerra antes que perder su único recuros natural y posibilidad de supervivencia. Además, quedaría condenada a más invasiones turcas a medio plazo si cede ahora.


----------



## aurariola (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema ahí es que el Derecho está con Grecia, las pretensiones turcas son absurdas y, si se consuman, cualquier país podrá abrir reclamaciones sobre aguas ajenas. Grecia no puede ceder porque ese gas es su única posibilidad de supervivencia a medio plazo, dado el peso enorme de la deuda.



el derecho esta con el poderoso que puede imponer sus normas,(lo acabamos de ver en el sahara) son politicas de hechos consumados............. y vinieron los moros y nos molieron a palos , que dios esta con los malos cuando son mas que los buenos.........


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa es que, Francia va a marcar un giro en política exterior
> y por eso ha cambiado responsable de exteriores y pone a' chica'
> de Chirac en el 'candelabro'. Veremos por donde caza la perrita...
> 
> ...



Los griegos siempre se meten en el embolao más complicado y les caen de todos laos.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y el rublo sigue subiendo.



El rublo está mostrando una enorme fortaleza.... y CUIDADO, que puede ir en aumento su credibilidad como moneda refugio... está todo MUY MAL, bastante peor de lo que la gente imagina y la búsqueda de seguridades puede acabar AUPANDO a Rusia a refugio de valor y ello sería algo terrorífico y con consecuencias muy diversas y de complejo análisis... 

Es sencillo de entender... la economía rusa es la que menos dependencia casi del mundo tiene del consumo propio y a mayores de la industria y de la necesidad que esta tiene de que ese consumo se sostenga... no precisa apenas materias primas y donde las precisa puede intercambiar, tiene la capacidad de vender gas, sobre todo más barato que nadie, no tiene problemas en el rubro alimentario de gran calado, no depende de economías de escala externas para sostener mayormente su producción, su deuda es baja o muy baja y puede soportar BIEN las tensiones externas...

Siempre hablando en comparación al resto...

El resto, China incluida están enormemente expuestos al consumo, que dado el nivel de inflación y de caída de economías de escala amenazan con colapsar... 

Es algo inaudito de esta guerra, las peores perspectivas se van haciendo a cada paso más viables e inevitables... 

La solidez del rublo está marcando una lectura muy simple, si se quiere ver... y si no se quiere ver, pues lo mismo da...


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo hizo EEUU con México, también con Filipinas y Puerto Rico, lo intentó la URSS con Finlandia, lo hizo con las Repúblicas Bálticas y el este de Europa, lo Intentó Alemania con ¿El resto de Europa?, lo hizo China con el Tibet, es justo lo que está haciendo Rusia ahora con Ucrania. ¿En serio cree que eso de invadir y anexionarse es solo cosa de anglos?



¿Sería invasión recuperar Zamora si se independizase?


----------



## Don Pascual (23 May 2022)

La diputada ucraniana Kira Rudyk, que juró defender el país "con un kalashnikov ", fue vista huyendo al extranjero en avión


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que a Grecia le interesa la guerra antes que perder su único recuros natural y posibilidad de supervivencia. Además, quedaría condenada a más invasiones turcas a medio plazo si cede ahora.



Grecia dependió de Francia no hace apenas unos meses... esa es su realidad... y si Turquía fuerza la máquina me temo que no va a quedar nada que Grecia pueda hacer... 

Tuquía tiene muchas bazas que jugar y... Suecia y Finlandia le han dado razones más que suficientes para forzar esencialmente ese juego... y son turcos y llevan ya más de un lustro haciendo lo que consideran oportuno... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## rober713 (23 May 2022)

LVIV AT FIRST SIGHT
*I took in a Ukrainian refugee to live with my wife and me… then ran off with her after ten days. We’re in love*

*LVIV A PRIMERA VISTA Acogí a una refugiada ucraniana para que viviera con mi esposa y conmigo... luego me escapé con ella después de diez días. Estaban enamorados









I dumped partner for Ukrainian refugee days after she moved in with us


A DAD of two has run off with a Ukrainian refugee just ten days after he and his partner welcomed her into their home. Security guard Tony Garnett, 29, walked out on Lorna, 28, after falling head o…




www.thesun.co.uk





No se podia saber *

Por cierto, para mi la ex esta cien millones de veces mejor


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La diputada ucraniana Kira Rudyk, que juró defender el país "con un kalashnikov ", fue vista huyendo al extranjero en avión



Estamos en la era del postureo, de las falsas apariencias, del borreguismo. 

Batallas ganadas en internet y perdidas en la realidad, algunos viven ya en Matrix y no lo saben.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> LVIV AT FIRST SIGHT
> *I took in a Ukrainian refugee to live with my wife and me… then ran off with her after ten days. We’re in love*
> 
> *LVIV A PRIMERA VISTA Acogí a una refugiada ucraniana para que viviera con mi esposa y conmigo... luego me escapé con ella después de diez días. Estaban enamorados
> ...



Me despollo, el amor que surgió del frio... coño ya tienen para una miniserie rosa.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me despollo, el amor que surgió del frio... coño ya tienen para una miniserie rosa.



Es puta propaganda... acoje a UCRANIANAS que tendrás...

Al final recibirás de Ucrania a algunos de sus ciudadanos femininos probablemente con cría a bordo o algo más y... en fin...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Una prueba directa para medir fuerzas entre la OTAN y Rusia.


----------



## circodelia2 (23 May 2022)

Y qué será de aquella señora ucra con su escopeta en su cocina dimitri? 
....


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es puta propaganda... acoje a UCRANIANAS que tendrás...
> 
> Al final recibirás de Ucrania a algunos de sus ciudadanos femininos probablemente con cría a bordo o algo más y... en fin...



Correcto, pero quien se coma esa propaganda es gilipollas.


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que a Grecia le interesa la guerra antes que perder su único recuros natural y posibilidad de supervivencia. Además, quedaría condenada a más invasiones turcas a medio plazo si cede ahora.



Pero Grecia tiene el mismo problema que España: no es dueña de su destino. Si se pone dura con su ejército, va a recibir un toque de atención muy serio. Apenas podrá usar su arsenal, por ejemplo.

Hay que ser realista: nuestra función en el Imperio es de meras legiones auxiliares, a las órdenes directas de Roma, digo... de Washington.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



No creo que estén agotadas.

Creo que es una excusa para incrementar el gasto militar en Europa.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Al pozo donde los anglos están llevando a Polonia, no se ha visto nunca. A ver como acaba la cosa.



Si habrá que matar a los soldados rusos en Polonia, si Rusia invade a Polonia...pues se hará.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pero Grecia tiene el mismo problema que España: no es dueña de su destino. Si se pone dura con su ejército, va a recibir un toque de atención muy serio. Apenas podrá usar su arsenal, por ejemplo.
> 
> Hay que ser realista: nuestra función en el Imperio es de meras legiones auxiliares, a las órdenes directas de Roma, digo... de Washington.



Pues tendrán que ver los americanos si necesitan más en la OTAN a uno o al otro. Y ojo al lobby griego en USA que algún congresista y senador mueve y suele trabajar en sincronía con el lobby judío. Habrá que ver como se resuelve el triangulo de relaciones entre Grecia, Turquía e Israel, que tiene ya campos de gas en explotación por la zona. Las reclamaciones turcas afectan tanto al Chipre griego (dicen que als aguas al sur de Chipre son turcas!) Como a Grecia, a la que quieren quitarle todo lo qje hay desde 12NM al Este de Rodas . Son absurdas a la luz del derecho y hasta de la geometría.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

De hecho si lo miramos de manera correcta fue una decisión ACERTADA... de no ser por ello, hoy dependerían del combustible nuclear de Rusia y la cosa estaría bastante peor... 

Ahora en todo caso tienen un problema, dado que si hay más países que renuncian a la energía rusa habrá que intentar compartir energía del resto... je... a Francia se le han caído la mitad de sus centrales, qué cosa más curiosa...

Cual es el precio FIJO para compartir energía???... a ver si va a resultar que es mejor pagar la energía de España, que la que envía Rusia y MIENTRAS los españoles de a pié tenemos que comer menos y cocinar menos... es DEMASIADO TODO...


----------



## Charidemo (23 May 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> La diputada ucraniana Kira Rudyk, que juró defender el país "con un kalashnikov ", fue vista huyendo al extranjero en avión



La de los "pieses". Ya lleva un tiempo sin enseñar los pieses por Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2022)

*¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
Hoy, 10:38
nueve

En nuestras publicaciones, a menudo consideramos posibles opciones para la reconstrucción de Ucrania después de la guerra. A esto, algunos de nuestros lectores, que hace tres meses se regocijaron con el silbido del "Calibre" volador, ahora declaran sabiamente que es demasiado pronto para compartir la piel de un oso no matado. De acuerdo con la opinión personal del autor de estas líneas, debe ir a cazar solo cuando comprenda claramente cómo derribará a este oso y, lo que es más importante, cómo compartirá exactamente los trofeos con otros cazadores, de lo contrario, habrá grandes problemas más adelante. .






El caso es que Rusia no es la única en entrar en el “cazadero”. Polonia también tomó una posición, por cierto, que tiene algunos derechos históricos sobre los territorios ucranianos, si de repente tienen que compartirlos con alguien. Y mientras el Kremlin sigue saliendo impune con formulaciones lacónicas e incomprensibles sobre la “desmilitarización” y la “desnazificación”, sin decir nada concreto a ucranianos y rusos sobre el destino futuro de la antigua plaza, Varsovia actúa de manera consecuente y decisiva.

*"Rzeczpospolita 3.0"*

Polonia fue la primera después del inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania en plantear la cuestión de traer fuerzas de paz de la OTAN a su territorio. Bruselas evadió esto, pero el consenso tácito fue la decisión de que Varsovia podría continuar actuando directamente a su discreción, sin afectar a toda la alianza del Atlántico Norte. Y comenzó a actuar mientras el "Colectivo Medinsky" estaba tratando de negociar con el Occidente colectivo sobre los términos de una rendición honorable.

El presidente Andrzej Duda hizo recientemente una declaración extremadamente significativa:

Durante décadas, y Dios no lo quiera, durante siglos. Ucrania es un estado hermano para Polonia y, como espero, dijo proféticamente Vladimir Zelensky, no habrá más fronteras entre nuestros países, Polonia y Ucrania. ¡Esta frontera ya no existirá! Para que vivamos juntos en esta tierra, construyendo y reconstruyendo juntos nuestra felicidad común y nuestra fuerza común, que nos permitirá repeler cualquier peligro y cualquier posible amenaza.
Lo anterior nos dio motivos para plantear la hipótesis de que, bajo la amenaza de una derrota militar por parte de Rusia, si se niega a ser aceptado en el bloque de la OTAN, Ucrania puede tratar de unirse con la vecina Polonia en una especie de "Rzeczpospolita", una nuevo estado confederado. Sería muy apropiado citarte a ti mismo:

Como parte de la propuesta del presidente Duda de eliminar las fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania, los dos países bien pueden unirse en una unión confederal (unión), donde las tropas polacas (OTAN) pueden estar estacionadas en el territorio de Nezalezhnaya.
Algunos de nuestros lectores habituales, como "expertos", inmediatamente declararon que todo esto era una tontería, una tontería, una fantasía, y que esto nunca podría ser. Por desgracia, tal vez.

Recordemos que anteriormente Varsovia adoptó un proyecto de ley que simplificaba la situación de numerosos refugiados ucranianos, que les otorgaba los mismos derechos que a los polacos, con la excepción del derecho al voto. El día anterior, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky anunció la adopción de un proyecto de ley “espejo” para los ciudadanos de la República de Polonia que se encuentran en el territorio de Ucrania, comentando lo siguiente:

Hoy, Andrzej y yo nos entendemos perfectamente. Nuestros parlamentos, gobiernos y, en general, nuestros pueblos se entienden como nunca. Y no importa si es cirílico o latino, no importa cómo escribamos “voluntad” e “independencia”. Es importante que los ucranianos y los polacos digan estas cosas de la misma manera. E igualmente dispuestos a protegerlos. Ucrania ya lo está haciendo. A la vanguardia. No solo se protege a sí mismo, sino a toda Europa...

Casi todas nuestras ciudades son ciudades gemelas de Polonia. Nuestros pueblos también son hermanos. Nuestros países son hermanos. Somos parientes. Y no hay fronteras ni barreras entre nosotros. Mentalmente, no han separado a los pueblos ucraniano y polaco durante mucho tiempo. Por lo tanto, hemos llegado a un acuerdo para traducir esto en un acuerdo bilateral apropiado en un futuro próximo. Primero, en relación con el control fronterizo y aduanero conjunto, y más tarde sobre una única frontera condicional, cuando Ucrania se convierta en miembro de la Unión Europea.
¿Qué significa esto en la práctica?

*"Dos mares"*

Esto significa lo siguiente. Si bien hay una disputa en el Kremlin entre sus "torres" sobre si llevar o no el Mar de Azov y Donbass a la Federación Rusa después de la liberación y si ir más allá, Varsovia y Kiev han tomado la primera y absolutamente real. paso hacia la unión de Polonia y toda Ucrania en una unión, "Discurso Commonwealth 3.0". El sueño de larga data de Jozef Pilsudski de la aparición del Intermarium, que tiene acceso no solo al Báltico, sino también al Mar Negro a través de Odessa y Nikolaev, comenzará a hacerse realidad.

Ahora, en el territorio ocupado de la RPD y la LPR, la agrupación más lista para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está dejando de existir gradualmente. Muchos se preguntan por qué el presidente Zelensky está enviando más y más refuerzos allí para que los maten y cómo va a pelear con Rusia más tarde. A la luz del proceso inicial de unificación de Ucrania y Polonia, se sugiere una respuesta bastante lógica. Los soldados y miembros de la Guardia Nacional ucranianos muertos serán reemplazados por voluntarios de entre los "vacacionistas" polacos, que se encargarán de la defensa del Mar Negro y Kiev.

Mientras que el “Colectivo Medinsky” está tratando de negociar con el Occidente colectivo, sin tener un plan sensato sobre qué hacer a continuación con Ucrania o sus regiones individuales, Varsovia está comenzando sistemáticamente a tomar lo que considera que le corresponde. En el mejor de los casos, Polonia podrá tomar la Margen Derecha, en el peor, se quedará con Ucrania occidental.

Permanecerá así hasta que el Kremlin declare clara e inequívocamente sus reclamos sobre la antigua plaza y explique a sus residentes qué es exactamente lo que tiene reservado para ella.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Pero si sólo les han enviado morralla.
Eso sí, sin cohetes anticarro seguro que se han quedado.


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si habrá que matar a los soldados rusos en Polonia, si Rusia invade a Polonia...pues se hará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Si los polacos van a Ucrania a luchar con los rusos pues tendrán su buena ración de plomo por meterse donde no les llaman .


----------



## manodura79 (23 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si sólo les han enviado morralla.
> Eso sí, sin cohetes anticarro seguro que se han quedado.



Estoy deseoso por saber las cifras reales de todo el material que se ha mandado y su localización. Sólo la cantidad de material anticarro tiene que ser obsena. Luego una simple regla de tres: ¿Cuántos NLAW, se han necesitado para destruir un tanque? Tiene que ser un número curioso. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues tendrán que ver los americanos si necesitan más en la OTAN a uno o al otro. Y ojo al lobby griego en USA que algún congresista y senador mueve y suele trabajar en sincronía con el lobby judío. Habrá que ver como se resuelve el triangulo de relaciones entre Grecia, Turquía e Israel, que tiene ya campos de gas en explotación por la zona. Las reclamaciones turcas afectan tanto al Chipre griego (dicen que als aguas al sur de Chipre son turcas!) Como a Grecia, a la que quieren quitarle todo lo qje hay desde 12NM al Este de Rodas . Son absurdas a la luz del derecho y hasta de la geometría.



Ya... absurdas a la luz del derecho y de la geometría... pero como nos ha muy bien enseñado nuestro diplomático de cabecera: la realidad no es moralidad.

Comparto tus argumentos, pero seamos realistas: hace unos años un partido llegó al poder en Grecia para cambiarlo todo... recibió la visita de unos pocos hombres de negro de Bruselas -o de Berlín, no sé bien de dónde venían- y el gobierno revolucionario no cambió ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Bueno, sí, dimitió un ministro. Al menos demostró más dignidad que otros...

No pretendo ser pesimista, sólo pretendo estar bien informado


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si habrá que matar a los soldados rusos en Polonia, si Rusia invade a Polonia...pues se hará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lucharás tu?


----------



## Hippy Lollas (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Pueden hacer barrera para que no pase nadie, como en el parchís.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 May 2022)

Sobre los biolabs. Vídeo en turco y subtitulado en turco y únicamente algunos fragmentos se pueden leer subtitulados en inglés.


Spoiler



*21.05.2022

Pentagon'un Ukrayna'daki Biyolojik Silah Hücreleri, dTrA ©2022*


Spoiler










Aquí un vídeo (de mierda) de la *DTRA* subido recientemente a Youtube donde pretenden desmentir los vínculos que han establecido Rusia y China entre esta agencia y el desarrollo de un hipotético programa de guerra biológica en países como Ucrania.


Spoiler






Aquí el perfil de la DTRA en Yotube.



https://www.youtube.com/user/doddtra/videos


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
> Hoy, 10:38
> nueve
> 
> ...



Una unión así, haciendo las cosas bien es el escenario perfecto para empezar a ver "inmigrantes del antiguo este..."eejjjj que aquí se gana mejor y claro....."


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dada la situación tan cambiante respecto a los vuelos, es lo más recomendable ahora mismo si uno tiene que viajar. De hecho, a mi me toca ir este verano a España por temas de papeleos varios, y voy a hacer precisamente eso.



No lo juzgo, cada uno y las circunstancias son un conjunto de muchos factores...pero no deja de parecerme curioso


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
> Hoy, 10:38
> nueve
> 
> ...




Interesante... entonces los rusos tendrán motivos de sobra para anexionarse Odessa. Motivos geoestratégicos. Este artículo, en realidad, será uno de los que la prensa rusa airee... Por otra parte, está por ver que opinan los ucranianos de ser anexionados por Polonia... quizá tampoco les guste. Porque se trataba de ser ucraniano, no de ser polaco. 

Hasta los de Azov podrían salir de la cárcel para luchar contra el invasor Polaco... sería de coña.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si los polacos van a Ucrania a luchar con los rusos pues tendrán su buena ración de plomo por meterse donde no les llaman .



Si los chechenos follacabras van a Ucrania...

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lucharás tu?



Por supuesto. Cómo lo hicieron mis antepasados desde 1863.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Ya... absurdas a la luz del derecho y de la geometría... pero como nos ha muy bien enseñado nuestro diplomático de cabecera: la realidad no es moralidad.
> 
> Comparto tus argumentos, pero seamos realistas: hace unos años un partido llegó al poder en Grecia para cambiarlo todo... recibió la visita de unos pocos hombres de negro de Bruselas -o de Berlín, no sé bien de dónde venían- y el gobierno revolucionario no cambió ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. Bueno, sí, dimitió un ministro. Al menos demostró más dignidad que otros...
> 
> No pretendo ser pesimista, sólo pretendo estar bien informado



Pero es que también se comen a Chipre y esto sin justificación alguna. Y ojo que lo de Grecia cogida por la deuda puede ser perfectamente para obligarles a pagar con su gas, en ese caso Alemania estaría interesada en que Grecia y Chipre conserven su mar. Esto es lo más grotesco, la pretensión sobre todas las aguas chipriotas.





Hay que ver que gran parte del crecimiento económico turco los últimos 20 años procede del saqueo de petróleo en Irak y tambien en Siria. Ahora han descubierto gas en el Mar Negro pero siguen queriendo el griego y chipriota. Demasiado pedir para lo que ofrece. Porque USA ya no está para librar una guerra en la zona, Irán es demasiado enemigo y AS se les puede salir del dólar y no es fácil justificar o montar una guerra de ese volumen ahí.

Y últimamente a los turcos les va mal, -30% de PIB en unos pocos años


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto. Cómo lo hicieron mis antepasados desde 1863.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pues suerte, espero que los españoles no tengan que ir, no se nos ha perdido nada en tu país, ni en Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si habrá que matar a los soldados rusos en Polonia, si Rusia invade a Polonia...pues se hará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Sí, y también dentro de 2 semanas morirá porque tiene no uno, sino 2 o 3 cánceres destruyendo su cuerpo. Si es que no decís más tonterías porque no se puede. Todavía estoy esperando al colapso de la economía rusa en 2 semanas que iba a ocurrir, luego que se iban a quedar sin gasolina y comida el siguiente fin de semana, etc...
> 
> ¿Pero no os cansáis de hacer el ridículo? ¿Me estás diciendo que le capan internet, y que no le dejan ni encender una TV o coger un periódico si a él le da la gana?
> 
> ...



Yo profecías no hago, eso se lo dejo a otros...
Lo que sigo diciendo es que la economía no se mejora porque des un par de ordenes y te vayas a hacer trucos falseando el valor (de una moneda o de cualquier cosa), eso lo determina el mercado, cuando no es así, es falso, no hay otra

Putin, a juzgar por los hechos, no es muy consciente de lo que se le ha venido encima, la primera estrategia falló, no cabe otra interpretación que pensaba tomar Kiev al principio y negociar un cambio de gobierno, incluso mandó a Yanukovich a Bielorrusia para eso (es curioso, esa noticia se comento durante esos días y no se volvió a saber...

Aquí hay dos elecciones posibles, apoyar una idea que cree que el estado debe ser algo superior o no hacerlo, y aunque la UE no sea la leche precisamente en ese sentido, creo que la clave para una mejor vida está en donde se acerque más la libertad, es fácil hacer cuentas sobre ello, revisar la historia

Como curiosidad personal, me he bajado este fin de semana a Gibraltar, ya que no lo conocía y me animé...he vuelto con la sensación de que los estados pequeños están mejor organizados de calle...además, la calidad de vida que se nota en uno y otro lugar después de cruzar la frontera clama al cielo


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Estoy deseoso por saber las cifras reales de todo el material que se ha mandado y su localización. Sólo la cantidad de material anticarro tiene que ser obsena. Luego una simple regla de tres: ¿Cuántos NLAW, se han necesitado para destruir un tanque? Tiene que ser un número curioso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Hay por ahí un vídeo donde los ucros fallan 2 ó 3 veces y cuando aciertan, el tanque sigue operativo, dando acelerones y girando bruscamente mientras dispara.
Es lo que tienen las guerras, al principio caen como moscas, pero los que sobreviven, espabilan muy rápido.

Incluso aquí se ve a uno recibiendo a bocajarro y ni se inmuta:


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Al pozo donde los anglos están llevando a Polonia, no se ha visto nunca. A ver como acaba la cosa.



Hombre...hubo otros que les metieron en una distopia comunista que riete de "laj vacunah der covi ke matah y me oblijan...."


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

¿Fin a tres décadas de globalización? El libre comercio y la idea de que la tierra es plana podrían tener los días contados


Tres décadas de profunda globalización podrían estar a punto de comenzar a revertirse de forma dramática, según varios ejecutivos de empresas importantes e inversores, mientras los líderes mundiales se preparan para reunirse en la ciudad suiza de Davos por primera vez desde que comenzó la...



www.eleconomista.es





Cómo decirlo de forma simple. _*It's only the usual fucking capitalism, stupid!

Lo del libre comercio y las libertades individuales *_era solo un cuento para dummies lunpen aplicable al expolio de los de abajo.

En Rusia (sí, sí, no es Ucrania), el globalismo lucha por su supervivencia en el sector de los commodities.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
> Hoy, 10:38
> nueve
> 
> ...



La propuesta oficial de Duma enviada al parlamento de Polonia (Sejm) en 2014, fue rechazada. Rusia no busca "solución", sino más bien a enfrentar a medio largo plazo a Polonia y Ucrania. Quieren plantar esa semilla para cosechar un giro en el futuro.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto. Cómo lo hicieron mis antepasados desde 1863.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo vuestro es delirante, pero delirante y es decir poco...

Mira, los españoles, mes sí, mes no, nos vemos obligados a tragar sapos tanto de ingleses como no menos de marroquíes... y así llevamos décadas... y NO CREO existan ni un 1% de españoles que digan sandeces sobre matar a ingleses o marroquies...

Y mucho menos que crean que nadie va a venir o esperamos que vengan a PROTEGERNOS y APARARNOS...

Vivir en paz y saber el valor de la misma es importante, VITAL DIRIA YO... 

Lo que siento es que mi país esté amparando al tuyo en la misma organización militar... 

Lo que los españoles intentamos evitar para vivir en paz, lo tenemos que apuntalar de unos locos con ínfulas... amos no me hodas...


----------



## Abstenuto (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Ya lo hizo URSS durante 30 años, así estamos acostumbrados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Entiendo que estás orgulloso de que tu país se comporte y sea tratado como una prostituta
El ministro de Exteriores polaco califica de "mamada" la relación de Polonia con Estados Unidos (20minutos.es)


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> GENIAL... jajajajajajajajjaa... tú lees algo más que a tí... una chacha que quiere cambiar de chacha, estamos mal, pero mal, mal... y habrá chachas con chacha, pero... genial...
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la libertad individual... es que hay gente que no APRENDE ni a leches... ¿tú trabajas?, seguro que no...
> 
> ...



Soy autónomo, te pago tu subvención...no a gusto, precisamente....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2022)

Polonia antes de lo previsto rompe el acuerdo intergubernamental sobre el suministro de gas ruso. Así lo afirmó el Comisionado del Gobierno para Infraestructura Energética Estratégica, Petr Naimsky, el 23 de mayo.



“El 13 de mayo, el gobierno de Mateusz Morawiecki adoptó una resolución para romper el acuerdo entre el gobierno de Polonia y el gobierno de la Federación Rusa, el acuerdo que se llama el “acuerdo de Yamal”, que se firmó en 1993”, dijo. en Polskie Radio 24 .

Naimsky también agregó que después de casi 30 años, se puede afirmar que las relaciones gasíferas entre los dos países dejan de existir por completo. El acuerdo entre Rusia y Polonia, que tiene vigencia hasta finales de 2022, supuso que la parte europea recibiría hasta 10 millones de metros cúbicos de la Federación Rusa. m de gas al año.


https://an.yandex.ru/count/W-yejI_zOF43BHy0L3KT4Swfn7fyJWK0yGGn25cBOW00000ujDQ8wvlJuP27huy1W041Y06pvAR4a06G0VA_fhFQW8200fW1yh-cirgW0V2e0V2u0Oh9uCiam042s07Yuw6c0U01gAQIcG7e0Om1-06yaTw-0OW24w02feIQ5ha21tti179fJG700Wlm0e7IfzC8natu18kP1OW5qeC5a0MBcGMW1TQL0gW5rfK2i0NMbGAu1TQL0i05mUm5qKFW1PIk_OM42Q06c0Ee1fW3oGOn0HYF8eke6ga7-_AyOcLXoYQu1xGGu0Ua3yA2W0RW29E2ZGle2GV92fTNd3zLnV4_Y0icgWiG37w2rllo000erqx7gj_e2zA31V0B1eWCfFRUlW6f3EYA9UWclC2_w0oR1fWDfS0su0s2We61W820Y0G_a0w0wZ2O3h62uFYevABK6g0EbPRxvQFBrgoOvIRP3u0GyQ-v8v0GtT2Pq8dnxVOF4PWHoBqZew2NXmdW4SYTbmRe4OMyteJzkiAfuu2_t40Y13utUoYl1AWJcBl3sFZWf_0Mu1FMbGA0582WW0I859QxX_RJaBYlQQ0KrfK2g1IBcGN850U3iesK1k0K0UWKZ0B85QFGqFOSq1M3iesK1jWLmOhsxAEFlFnZy80MXO2GW8Q0OvWMaD_zamQW5f2Ec9G6i1QG1iaMq1Qazjw-0TWMWHUO5yIJhooe5mcu5m705xMM0TWNm8Gzw1S1cHYW60Mm6Ag5hPG6k1WIq1WX-1ZQZhAMnkdxmXs06PIZhuU6jxMhIOaPKCEW6PW3i1cu6S3I6H9vOM9pNtDbSdPbSYzoDZOqBJJW6G7e6PG5y1cY0lWPrj2G7e4Q___hPGInFzA86i24FP0QW42O6lEaAg0QgAQKZBIuZP9ni1gxik7iYkZo_Ay1zHe10000c1kueZom6owu6mBO6u08WXmDDM93EaTKPsLEHrHQDw4S000007jppp-f7008mB4SUnIkH-5wXB-vGDWSqeC5u1oBcGNfy3_n7000082RDOY_W1t_VvaTu1sD-H2H7gWU0T0Umf3yegZMdhXrs1xysXw87____m6W7_6lkIEm7m787_7na5FI7mOrE3KqEJQ080A8806m88I08DWW__y1u201Ao1n1COuPnWp3ja4tG61pYNUk2V85YU4Tx9AJYxq3xi7wR6LMv1dO_DVYcfSHja0mL_IYg380XR9zjZ8_eTCMYP77r3Estet8SQShA5DgXSimHq6YwD4ADNrbJ7XmuyFgoDTARi9g-Azph4B8lfbvretrJv6B9yzNjTSGqiPYRa0HOMA6uQAI05CWQ7Y0G00~1?stat-id=19&test-tag=435406605179409&banner-sizes=eyI3MjA1NzYwNjE3MTMxNjIxNyI6IjY2MHgyOTAifQ%3D%3D&format-type=118&actual-format=10&pcodever=585496&pcode-test-ids-from-count=580227%2C0%2C80%3B579746%2C0%2C25%3B573668%2C0%2C49%3B584958%2C0%2C93%3B585619%2C0%2C58%3B580148%2C0%2C56%3B406668%2C0%2C58%3B585496%2C0%2C19%3B574104%2C0%2C-1%3B204294%2C0%2C30&banner-test-tags=eyI3MjA1NzYwNjE3MTMxNjIxNyI6IjQyNTE2NjUifQ%3D%3D&pcode-active-testids=580148%2C0%2C56%3B574104%2C0%2C-1%3B406668%2C0%2C58&width=660&height=290

“Físicamente, la sección polaca del gasoducto, por supuesto, existe. Este tramo de la infraestructura de transporte de gas es propiedad de EuroPolGaz. El operador de este tramo, así como de todo el sistema de transporte de gas en Polonia, es GAZ-Sistem”, añadió el político, subrayando que el tramo polaco del gasoducto Yamal-Europa puede utilizarse para suministrar gas desde Alemania.

iz.ru


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> (comprar trigo en el Este europeo y maderas en el Norte es un clásico ya desde la Edad Media, eso quiza es porque los rendimientos en esa epoca eran relativamente mayores).



El trigo de Ucrania ya se exportaba en el neolitico hacia el peloponeso, la famosa guerra de Troya, fue debida a los aranceles que cobraba la ciudad troyana, a todos los barcos que cruzaban el estrecho de los Dardanelos...


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Rublo en máximos desde 2018.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 May 2022)

Los eurocomunistas siempre la cagan:


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto. Cómo lo hicieron mis antepasados desde 1863.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si los chechenos follacabras van a Ucrania...
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los chechenos son Rusia , los polacos no pintan nada en Ucrania, está claro que os encanta meteros en Lios, luego no lloréis.


----------



## Caracalla (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Decía que ucros no serán pero que, conociendo a Polonia, hay que estar atentos
> a las 'tonterías' de Varsovia, porque como se decida a hacer las cosas estúpidas
> que estoy pensando, descubrirán la razón por la que Rusia sólo utiliza un pequeño
> muestrario de sus capacidades en Ucrania y mantiene la mayoría en la reserva.
> ...



Sinceramente... la actitud de sumisión Polaca a los intereses de Washington hacen que sean un problema para Europa. 

Son una molestia que impide la alianza Franco-Germana-Rusa.

Igual hay que volver a repartir ese país entre Rusos y Alemanes por el bien de Europa.

No podemos tener topos de la angloesfera saboteando la paz y la prosperidad continentales.

Y si algún Polaco del hilo se enfada, que conteste que nos ofrece Polonia al resto de europeos y en que nos beneficia su existencia si solo va a estar malmetiendo todo lo que pueda para impedir que hagamos buenos negocios con los Rusos y podamos hacer frente economicamente a Usa y China.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los eurocomunistas siempre la cagan:



Porque son la CIA. En occidente no hay comunismo.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Soy autónomo, te pago tu subvención...no a gusto, precisamente....



Autónomo en España, imagino, que yo soy de aquí... 

Entonces te pagamos por los servicios que prestes... en realidad tú no tienes un jefe, nos tienes a todos aquellos que contratemos tus servicios y PAGAMOS tu minuta, ¿no crees?... 

Por favor me explicas tu libertad... o quizás es que en realidad estoy hablando con un rico sin oficio... no sé yo... más me suena a que hablo con un tirado sin un chavo e ínfulas y muchas...

Mi subvención.. jajajajajjaaa... genial chavalín... jajajajaa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 May 2022)

El día que el líder estadounidense llegó a Tokio, cientos de manifestantes tomaron las calles de la ciudad. En su opinión, la llegada de Biden a la capital japonesa provocará un aumento de las tensiones con China, ya que la cumbre forma parte de una estrategia para reducir la influencia de Pekín en la región.

Mientras tanto, el mismo día, el EPL realizó ejercicios en el área de la provincia de Fujian, durante los cuales la brigada de desembarco del 73º Ejército de las fuerzas terrestres del Comando Oriental cargó equipo militar en barcos y aterrizó en la costa de un enemigo simulado. También hubo tiros prácticos. En las maniobras participaron barcos de desembarco y tanques anfibios ZLT-05.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Porque son la CIA. En occidente no hay comunismo.



Y eso que estos van de puristas, que jodida es la realidad.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Sinceramente... la actitud de sumisión Polaca a los intereses de Washington hacen que sean un problema para Europa.
> 
> Son una molestia que impide la alianza Franco-Germana-Rusa.
> 
> ...



Sobreviviremos, igual que lo hicimos entre 1795-1918.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (23 May 2022)

Habla de una "SuperPox" diseñada aquí en Ginebra. Una viruela del mono aerosolizada es un proyecto de la OTAN, pero no creo que funcione. Pero un aditivo del VIH a la viruela del mono como con el SARS-COV-2 de Odessa sería interesante. ¿Veremos un inserto GP120?


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ..*subrayando que el tramo polaco del gasoducto Yamal-Europa puede utilizarse para suministrar gas desde Alemania*.
> 
> iz.ru




Que es el mayor productor de Europa y el mundo... y si además lo subvenciona, será más barato que pagar en RUBLOS... 

Así debió rematar lo dicho...

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAA... JAJAJAAAAJJAJA..

Luego alguien dirá que a los franceses el OXIDO les está tumbando las nucleares... jajajjajajaa... es criminal todo lo que está pasando...

Me parece que todos son una panda de fulleros y vividores... madre que los parió....

Alemania prepárate que tienes gas y debes repartir... 

España, cocina menos, que hay exceso de obesidad.... jajajajajaa


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Soy autónomo, te pago tu subvención...no a gusto, precisamente....



También lo soy yo y hasta los huevos de pagar impuestos para los piratas tuyos defensores de la libertad indivual que apologizas sin parar.
Libertad de jugar con las cartas marcadas eso es vuestra democracia angloccidental


----------



## ZHU DE (23 May 2022)

¿Quieres saber si la viruela/viruela del mono fue armada? Pregúntele a Jens Kuhn y Sina Bavaria sobre cuántos de los ingenieros de armas biológicas de la viruela del Instituto Ivanovsky en Moscú fueron contratados en Odessa. Sigue los movimientos de Paul Whelan en Moscú.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chechenos son Rusia , los polacos no pintan nada en Ucrania, está claro que os encanta meteros en Lios, luego no lloréis.



La postura de Rusia respecto a Polonia antes de la guerra era prácticamente la misma: no sois socio para nosotros.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Autónomo en España, imagino, que yo soy de aquí...
> 
> Entonces te pagamos por los servicios que prestes... en realidad tú no tienes un jefe, nos tienes a todos aquellos que contratemos tus servicios y PAGAMOS tu minuta, ¿no crees?...
> 
> ...



Hombre, si tratas a la gente así y tratas de prejuzgar sobre lo que no tienes ni idea, es obvio que te van a contestar, supongo que no son cosas que hagas en persona...(más te valdría)
La libertad no es que un estado decida cómo tiene que ser tu bandera o qué idioma tienes que hablar ni donde tienes que vivir
Las personas, eso sí, tenemos unas condiciones, particularidades, llámalo x, eso es algo con lo que tenemos que jugar, no hay otra
Lo que está muy claro es que, cuando, en una sociedad, das por bueno que la gente pueda emprender con facilidad, se pueda arriesgar en mayor parte y dependa menos del estado, es cuando se consiguen mejores resultados, si no lo ves, estás ciego, no hay más
Además, esa definición está mal en realidad, quien contrata los servicios de algo paga por esos servicios, no paga "la minuta" de alguien, puesto que eso no define una contraprestación.

Si nos centramos en el tema, Rusia es un gobierno hipercentrificado que ha acostumbrado a la población a que el estado es dios y no se toca
El resultado es un sueldo medio mejor que el de sus "pares" europeos y en una calidad de vida que, si salimos de las grandes ciudades, es palpable

Cuando alguien argumenta, debe tener en cuenta todas esas cosas y no cacarear que "el rublo ha zubío y eso ej que esta todo vieeeen".
Eso no significa que en los países europeos la cosa sea la polla, precisamente, pero, por simple coherencia, por mucho que no me guste las políticas económicas de la UE, por considerarlas intervencionistas, es lógico que prefiera menos aún un estado como Putinlandia (que no Rusia, ojo, que no es lo mismo)


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Entiendo que estás orgulloso de que tu país se comporte y sea tratado como una prostituta
> El ministro de Exteriores polaco califica de "mamada" la relación de Polonia con Estados Unidos (20minutos.es)



Tampoco me preguntáis mis opiniones sobre asuntos relaciones con Polonia y creo que podría sacar los pro y contra. Pero nada, nunca nadie me pide nada, así que me limito a comentar.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cga (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo profecías no hago, eso se lo dejo a otros...
> Lo que sigo diciendo es que la economía no se mejora porque des un par de ordenes y te vayas a hacer trucos falseando el valor (de una moneda o de cualquier cosa), eso lo determina el mercado, cuando no es así, es falso, no hay otra
> 
> Putin, a juzgar por los hechos, no es muy consciente de lo que se le ha venido encima, la primera estrategia falló, no cabe otra interpretación que pensaba tomar Kiev al principio y negociar un cambio de gobierno, incluso mandó a Yanukovich a Bielorrusia para eso (es curioso, esa noticia se comento durante esos días y no se volvió a saber...
> ...



Protanico anglófilo y satánico. Estaba claro. 

De lo que yo entiendo por "cultura occidental" hay mil veces mal por las calles de San Peterburgo, que en cualquier citi usana, pero tu "cultura occidental" es otra cosa....

Por cierto, son tus amigos satánicos los que quieren un poder público cada vez más poderoso y Corporaciones cada vez más grandes, que se benefician de influir en las regulaciones públicas. Eso ya no es el capitalismo que estudiamos, se parece más a otra cosa. 

Si, pequeños estados corruptos paraísos fiscales, es ideal para los satánicos.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> También lo soy yo y hasta los huevos de pagar impuestos para los piratas tuyos defensores de la libertad indivual que apologizas sin parar.
> Libertad de jugar con las cartas marcadas eso es vuestra democracia angloccidental



Estás obsesionado con "lo anglo" y con que la gente tenga que pensar un patrón muy determinado en su marco de pensamiento, es decir, no comprendes nada que no sean frases clichés "los occidentales", "Crítica a Putin es igual a crítica a Rusia y por tanto, "otanista", etc....
A mi me suda la polla cualquier estado, primero, porque prefiero la gente y segundo, porque lo que me interesa de verdad es vivir bien, no que lo haga "el que me cae mejor"


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Protanico anglófilo y satánico. Estaba claro.
> 
> De lo que yo entiendo por "cultura occidental" hay mil veces mal por las calles de San Peterburgo, que en cualquier citi usana, pero tu "cultura occidental" es otra cosa....
> 
> ...



Yo quiero un poder privado, punto

Las "corporaciones" son cosas que permiten, que alientan y que benefician a vuestros queridos estados


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chechenos son Rusia , los polacos no pintan nada en Ucrania, está claro que os encanta meteros en Lios, luego no lloréis.



Y Ucrania es Rusia como Asturias es España:









Un día como hoy, de 1221, nacía Alexánder Nevski, figura clave de la Rus medieval


Alcanzó un estatus legendario gracias a sus victorias militares sobre los invasores alemanes y suecos. Preservó la condición de estado ruso y la...




es.rbth.com





Alcanzó un estatus legendario gracias a sus victorias militares sobre los invasores alemanes y suecos. Preservó la condición de estado ruso y la ortodoxia rusa, aceptando pagar tributo a la poderosa Horda de Oro. Fue canonizado como santo de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa en 1547. 

Nacido en Pereslavl-Zaleski, Alexánder era el segundo hijo del príncipe Yaroslav Vsevolodovich y Feodosia Igorevna de Riazán. Su abuelo materno fue Igor Glebovich, segundo hijo de Gleb Rostislavich, príncipe de Riazán (fallecido en 1178). *Su abuela materna era Agrafena de Kiev, hija de Rostislav I de Kiev.*


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si tratas a la gente así y tratas de prejuzgar sobre lo que no tienes ni idea, es obvio que te van a contestar, supongo que no son cosas que hagas en persona...(más te valdría)
> La libertad no es que un estado decida cómo tiene que ser tu bandera o qué idioma tienes que hablar ni donde tienes que vivir
> Las personas, eso sí, tenemos unas condiciones, particularidades, llámalo x, eso es algo con lo que tenemos que jugar, no hay otra
> Lo que está muy claro es que, cuando, en una sociedad, das por bueno que la gente pueda emprender con facilidad, se pueda arriesgar en mayor parte y dependa menos del estado, es cuando se consiguen mejores resultados, si no lo ves, estás ciego, no hay más
> ...



A ver, hombrecillo, primero esto es un foro de economía, ENTENDIDO, así que lloradito de casita, ok?

Si no entiendes lo que significa un rublo fuerte con respeto de otras monedas preguntas... pero si no sabes ESO:

- ¿QUE COHONES VAS A SABER de lo que es la libertad individual o de ECONOMÍA???

No seas MEMO, por favor... y te repito ESTO ES UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

Qué cohones tiene que ver el nivel de vida de mierda de una gran capa social del Tio Sam con el valor del dolar... ¿a ver nos lo explicas?...

El valor del DOLAR, chavalín, tiene que ver con su CREDIBILIDAD y por tanto INDEPENDIENTEMENTE de la estructura social y económica, no menos legal o administrativa que tengan su valor ES EL QUE ES... y ello tiene SIGNIFICADOS...

¿Entiendes algo de lo que te hablo, MR LIBERTAD?


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tampoco me preguntáis mis opiniones sobre asuntos relaciones con Polonia y creo que podría sacar los pro y contra. Pero nada, nunca nadie me pide nada, así que me limito a comentar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pensáis que es posible una unión política con Ucrania? qué piensa la gente allí?
Ya que lo pones, estaría bien preguntar, aunque sea algo "obvio" a otra persona...
PD: qué ganas de dar otro paseito por Varsovia, qué ciudad más chula


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Si habrá que matar a los soldados rusos en Polonia, si Rusia invade a Polonia...pues se hará.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Vaya obviedad, sino vaya panda de traidores. Lo que tenéis que tener, es mucho cuidado no os vuelvan a dejar con el culo al aire, como hicieron en 1815, 1939, 1943 o en 1945, poniendo Polonia los muertos, palmando su territorio y perdiendo su independencia.


----------



## workforfood (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pensáis que es posible una unión política con Ucrania? qué piensa la gente allí?
> Ya que lo pones, estaría bien preguntar, aunque sea algo "obvio" a otra persona...
> PD: qué ganas de dar otro paseito por Varsovia, qué ciudad más chula




Un paseo por el malecón del vístula y la ciudad vieja con un heladito.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

Pero si en propia Rusia hay voces que equiparan a "europeismo" con fascismo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero si en propia Rusia hay voces que equiparan a "europeismo" con fascismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El europeismo no existe, el fascismo sí.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, hombrecillo, primero esto es un foro de economía, ENTENDIDO, así que lloradito de casita, ok?
> 
> Si no entiendes lo que significa un rublo fuerte con respeto de otras monedas preguntas... pero si no sabes ESO:
> 
> ...



Credibilidad del rublo es casi cero, han intervenido para impedir la "fuga de capitales" que se hubiera producido cn las sanciones, es lo único que le ha mantenido subiendo el valor, no hay otra

Cuando se habla de credibilidad de una moneda, hay que tener en cuenta los movimientos que se hacen con la misma y saber en qué punto, la gente ajena al país prefiere transacciones con esa moneda porque A) Sabe que es improbable que pierda valor en poco tiempo, con lo que no va a perder dinero y B) sabe hasta donde está dispuesto a pagar otra persona por ese valor, lo que hace que tenga las cuentas claras

Si desde el estado estás "protegiendo" a una moneda, esas circunstancias no se pueden dar, al final, es un número inventado, punto
El dólar es lo que es, porque sabes que si has invertido varios milloncetes, no lo vas a perder al día siguiente, alguien me dijo que la gente no compraba vuelos de vuelta en Rusia por esta situación, lo que tiene mucho sentido, pero que explica muy bien el comportamiento de la gente en momentos de incertidumbre, que es precisamente NO ARRIESGAR

Yo lo que te animo es que veas como funciona el sistema suizo, por ejemplo, con varios cantones posicionándose como los mejores entre ellos, bajando impuestos si hace falta, el resultado es salarios 4 o 5 veces el español, si no es importante eso, yo ya...


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Hasta que no se confirme fotograficamente, no se no se, aunque solo fueran los conductores de los carros, los polacos aun no han pisado Leopolis, no van a cruzar el Dnieper asi tan alegremente...


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Viva Rusia y Viva México cabrones


----------



## John Nash (23 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y eso que estos van de puristas, que jodida es la realidad.



Obviamente unos son topos y otros solo burguesía bohemia metida a comunista por postureo pero sin conciencia de clase.
La primera de las misiones de la OTAN era controlar y pilotar el eurocominismo. Algo que tiene cumplido desde finales de los 60.


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

me pregunto cuantos AK´S llegaran a España y quien los comprara en el mercado negro, yo de vosotros empezaría a ver tutoriales de ''cuerpo a tierra'' en el yotuve


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Credibilidad del rublo es casi cero, han intervenido para impedir la "fuga de capitales" que se hubiera producido cn las sanciones, es lo único que le ha mantenido subiendo el valor, no hay otra
> 
> Cuando se habla de credibilidad de una moneda, hay que tener en cuenta los movimientos que se hacen con la misma y saber en qué punto, la gente ajena al país prefiere transacciones con esa moneda porque A) Sabe que es improbable que pierda valor en poco tiempo, con lo que no va a perder dinero y B) sabe hasta donde está dispuesto a pagar otra persona por ese valor, lo que hace que tenga las cuentas claras
> 
> ...



Mr. libertad.. NO

El valor del DOLAR lo marca que si yo voy a Arabia Saudí y tengo 105 dólares más o menos HOY me llevo un barril de petroleo... ok?...

Si hoy voy a Rusia y tengo X Rublos el tal Putin me envía X gas... 

Así de simple...

Y en tanto esto sea así... ni es lo que tu quieras, ni lo que yo quiera... ES.

A eso se le denomina CREDIBILIDAD.


----------



## bigplac (23 May 2022)

La credibilidad de una moneda es la que le de la gente. Yo se que si tengo rublos podre encender mi calefaccion, si tengo dolares o euros, ya veremos.
Eso de que si tienes varios millones de dolares no los vas a perder, deja que me ria, jajajajajajjajajajajaja, es que ya no necesitas ni ser un gran inversor. Simplemente el pobre boxeador del combate de las vegas que ante ayer le bloquearon 5 millones de dolares del premio. O simplemente si eres un youtuber molesto. A cualquier nivel desde un simple youtuber, un boxeador, un millonario, o un pais perderas tus dolares de la noche a la mañana si a USA le da la gana, que para eso son suyos. Y ya no es una rara excepcion, es lo mas normal del mundo ultimamente



alfonbass dijo:


> Credibilidad del rublo es casi cero, han intervenido para impedir la "fuga de capitales" que se hubiera producido cn las sanciones, es lo único que le ha mantenido subiendo el valor, no hay otra
> 
> Cuando se habla de credibilidad de una moneda, hay que tener en cuenta los movimientos que se hacen con la misma y saber en qué punto, la gente ajena al país prefiere transacciones con esa moneda porque A) Sabe que es improbable que pierda valor en poco tiempo, con lo que no va a perder dinero y B) sabe hasta donde está dispuesto a pagar otra persona por ese valor, lo que hace que tenga las cuentas claras
> 
> ...


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ..Yo lo que te animo es que veas como funciona el sistema suizo, por ejemplo, con varios cantones posicionándose como los mejores entre ellos, bajando impuestos si hace falta, el resultado es salarios 4 o 5 veces el español, si no es importante eso, yo ya...




Por cierto, yo te ANIMO A QUE VENGAS a un FORO DE ECONOMÍA dando por sentado que la gente sabe de economía...

Suiza... jajajajaaaa... en fin... como si me cuentas la aberración que hoy tiene montado Madrid, amos no me hodas Mr. libertad....

Te repito esto es un foro de economía, no nos intentes tratar como al colega del bar en el que empinas el codo, por favor... jajajajajaa


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Los prisoneros azovitas son demasiados para las carceles de la RPD, podrian amotinarse o intentar escapar, si van a Rusia dejan de ser un problema, solo saldran de la carcel cuando las autoridades lo estimen oportuno.


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto cuantos AK´S llegaran a España y quien los comprara en el mercado negro, yo de vosotros empezaría a ver tutoriales de ''cuerpo a tierra'' en el yotuve


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

@PhantomRE6

Cosillas que se encuentran en posiciones ucranianas


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rublo en máximos desde 2018.



el forero seronoser comprando delicias gourtmet a tope por internet.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por cierto, yo te ANIMO A QUE VENGAS a un FORO DE ECONOMÍA dando por sentado que la gente sabe de economía...
> 
> Suiza... jajajajaaaa... en fin... como si me cuentas la aberración que hoy tiene montado Madrid, amos no me hodas Mr. libertad....
> 
> Te repito esto es un foro de economía, no nos intentes tratar como al colega del bar en el que empinas el codo, por favor... jajajajajaa



Ok, demuéstralo


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> La credibilidad de una moneda es la que le de la gente. Yo se que si tengo rublos podre encender mi calefaccion, si tengo dolares o euros, ya veremos.
> Eso de que si tienes varios millones de dolares no los vas a perder, deja que me ria, jajajajajajjajajajajaja, es que ya no necesitas ni ser un gran inversor. Simplemente el pobre boxeador del combate de las vegas que ante ayer le bloquearon 5 millones de dolares del premio. O simplemente si eres un youtuber molesto. A cualquier nivel desde un simple youtuber, un boxeador, un millonario, o un pais perderas tus dolares de la noche a la mañana si a USA le da la gana, que para eso son suyos. Y ya no es una rara excepcion, es lo mas normal del mundo ultimamente



Tu pagas en rublos tu calefacción?


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mr. libertad.. NO
> 
> El valor del DOLAR lo marca que si yo voy a Arabia Saudí y tengo 105 dólares más o menos HOY me llevo un barril de petroleo... ok?...
> 
> ...



Bien, cuantos rublos puedes comprar? y vender? seguro que no tienes límites, a qué si?


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Otros que se niegan a combatir


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu pagas en rublos tu calefacción?



Da igual que tu no pagues rublos directamente a Endesa o quien sea, lo importante es si el importador los paga y eso esta ocurriendo.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu pagas en rublos tu calefacción?



No liberty, no pago en rublos mi calefacción... tú tienes pasta o vives en casa papi... 

Pregúntale a papi si paga la gasolina en dólares???

HODER CON EL NIVEL CHAVAL....


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

El Lince viene con sutilezas:


en poco tiempo he podido escribir dos capítulos de mi muy ponderada obra _*"Elogio de la estupidez"*_ que, como sabéis, está inspirada en el _*"Elogio de la locura"*_ de *Erasmo de Roterdam* y por la que pasaré a la Historia, al igual que mi maestro.

Este quinto capítulo lo he titulado_ "El batallón nazi "Azov" toma posiciones en el centro de detención preventiva ruso"_. La inspiración ha sido muy fácil: cómo los medios de propaganda occidentales, sin excepción, han presentado la rendición de los nazis del Azov que, como sabemos, no ha sido una rendición sino una "evacuación".



No es muy allá, pero tiene humor. Por una vez:




__





El territorio del Lince







elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## Eneko Aritza (23 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Informaciones por verificar, canales rusos señalan el avance desde Kiev hacia el Donbass de dos batallones de efectivos polacos sin precisar si son "voluntarios" o tropas regulares, que estarían dotados con las con armas de la OTAN... ¡Polonia entraría en la Guerra!



De ser eso cierto, serian el objetivo a destruir numero 1 por las fuerzas rusas, sin apoyo aereo y escudo antimisiles, solo son carne para picar !!!.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bien, cuantos rublos puedes comprar? y vender? seguro que no tienes límites, a qué si?



Es una buena pregunta, recompongámosla... si yo voy a Arabia con 1500 dólares y les pido unos barriles de petroleo:

- Tú crees que no me mandan a tomar por culo???...

jajajaajajaaa... podría muy bien deducir que el dolar no tiene sustento, lo mismo era una presunción coherente... jajajajaaa... si no me dan mis barriles, pues es que no vale la moneda con la que pago... jajajajajajaa... por favor liberty... jajjajajajaaja

Hostia, que es un FORO DE PUTA ECONOMIA HODER


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No liberty, no pago en rublos mi calefacción... tú tienes pasta o vives en casa papi...
> 
> Pregúntale a papi si paga la gasolina en dólares???
> 
> HODER CON EL NIVEL CHAVAL....



Aaaandaaaaa...qué estás supeditado a un estado...

Muerto me quedo, oye.....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (23 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Zelenski pide a Davos sanciones "máximas" contra Rusia.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha pedido en Davos más armas y sanciones "máximas" contra *Moscú*, incluida la suspensión total del comercio con *Rusia*, que invadió su país hace tres meses.

"Las sanciones (...) deben ser máximas, para que *Rusia* y cualquier otro potencial agresor que quiera librar una *guerra* brutal contra su vecino tenga claro las consecuencias inmediatas de sus acciones", dijo durante una videoconferencia en la reunión anual de el Foro Económico Mundial (FEM).

"No debería haber comercio con *Rusia*", insistió, pidiendo entre otras cosas "un embargo sobre el petróleo ruso" y medidas contra "todos los bancos rusos, sin excepción" y pidiendo "crear un precedente para la retirada total de todos los empresas del mercado ruso".

Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido han renunciado a importar petróleo ruso. Pero la Unión Europea, de la que algunos países dependen en gran medida de los hidrocarburos rusos, lucha por llegar a un acuerdo.


----------



## manodura79 (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Otros que se niegan a combatir



El problema de Ucrania será cuando todos esos "desertores" se conviertan en señores de la guerra. Se vienen cosas chulísimas.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es una buena pregunta, recompongámosla... si yo voy a Arabia con 1500 dólares y les pido unos barriles de petroleo:
> 
> - Tú crees que no me mandan a tomar por culo???...
> 
> ...



Si acudes con rublos te va a pasar lo mismo

Pero es que ese no es el tema, porque ahí estás forzando a que sea así, es como si me dices que tienes una tienda de golosinas, pero que solo aceptas pagos con moneda, nunca en billetes...pues claro que lo puedes hacer, faltaría....
Ahora bien, decir que con eso controlas las monedas o tu economía casera es la leche dista muuuucha distancia

Solo hay una pregunta por hacer u es, tienes una empresa en la que has desembolsado un 70% de tu patrimonio, es el sueño de tu vida y te dan a elegir,lo haces en dólares o en rublos (vives en Espala, eso sí), qué haces?


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Aaaandaaaaa...qué estás supeditado a un estado...
> 
> Muerto me quedo, oye.....



A un estado dices... pues NO, estoy supeditado a lo que se denomina MERCADO... que lo vende en dólares, por cierto, motivo de su credilidad, del dolar quiero decir... y que ha sido impuesto por el Tio Sam con la aquiescencia de los árabes para proteger su STATU-QUO... nadie me preguntó si lo quería, pero ES... 

Y si te quedas muerto o no liberty es lo de menos... ahora cuando entregas una pizza mejor que te paguen en algo creible y no en moneda cursada por el cliente, creo... lo mismo no, pero vamos, creo que sí...


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El problema de Ucrania será cuando todos esos "desertores" se conviertan en señores de la guerra. Se vienen cosas chulísimas.



Y cuando vengan a España e Italia como hicieron los Kosovares.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Rusia estudia el plan presentado por Italia para facilitar diálogo con Ucrania.*
*Rusia* estudia el plan de paz presentado por Italia para "facilitar un diálogo por pasos" entre *Moscú* y *Kiev* y poner fin al conflicto en *Ucrania*, ha declarado el viceministro de Exteriores ruso Andréi Rudenko.

"Lo recibimos recientemente, lo estamos revisando", afirmó el diplomático, citado por Interfax, y señaló que Moscú expresará la opinión sobre estas propuestas después de que las estudien. Según el diplomático ruso en estos momentos *Rusia* e Italia no debaten esta propuesta directamente.

Italia presentó el pasado viernes un plan en la ONU con la finalidad de "facilitar un diálogo por pasos" entre *Ucrani*a y *Rusia* porque "no hay paz impuesta", según anunció el ministro italiano de Exteriores, Luigi di Maio.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si acudes con rublos te va a pasar lo mismo
> 
> Pero es que ese no es el tema, porque ahí estás forzando a que sea así, es como si me dices que tienes una tienda de golosinas, pero que solo aceptas pagos con moneda, nunca en billetes...pues claro que lo puedes hacer, faltaría....
> Ahora bien, decir que con eso controlas las monedas o tu economía casera es la leche dista muuuucha distancia
> ...



Liberty, los árabes van a pasar de mí, porque ellos sólo hablarían por volúmenes... y con 1500 lereles, como que no...

Rehaz la pregunta y pregunta bien.. es interesante y ahí viene el tema de eso que se denomina CREDIBILIDAD y que es lo más chungo de esta guerra y EL MOTIVO por el que no debieras menospreciar el alza del valor del rublo y lo que consecuentemente puede suponer y se empieza a vislumbrar...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (23 May 2022)

*Elinsky PIDE...

Que ofrece a cambio? Porque me parece que el trato de momento es que alguien le llene la cuenta por mantener la guerra funcionando; solo hay un cliente para esa oferta.

En Davos le dirán a todo que si, pero sin compromisos exigibles, mientras piensan que *Elinsky les puede comer los huevos por detrás. En Davos están a otras cosas, pero el pequeño actor no forma parte de ese mundo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Ucrania condena al soldado ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra a cadena perpetua por matar a un civil.*
Un tribunal ucraniano ha condenado a un soldado ruso a cadena perpetua por matar a un civil desarmado en el primer juicio por *crímenes de guerra* derivado de la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero.

Vadim Shishimarin, un comandante de tanque de 21 años, se declaró culpable de matar al hombre de 62 años en la aldea de Chupakhivka, en el noreste de *Ucrania*, el 28 de febrero después de recibir la orden de dispararle desde un automóvil.


----------



## ussser (23 May 2022)

En la secta acaban de hablar sobre democracias y regímenes autoritarios.

Magistral.


----------



## Jotagb (23 May 2022)

El tribunal de payasos de Kiev condenó al soldado ruso Shishimarin a cadena perpetua.

El Tribunal Solomensky de Kiev condenó a cadena perpetua a Vadim Shishimarin, un militar de 21 años de la región de Irkutsk. Esta es la primera frase del artículo sobre la violación de las costumbres de la guerra. Fue acusado de matar a un residente desarmado de Ucrania.


----------



## Jotagb (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania condena al soldado ruso acusado de crímenes de guerra a cadena perpetua por matar a un civil.*
> Un tribunal ucraniano ha condenado a un soldado ruso a cadena perpetua por matar a un civil desarmado en el primer juicio por *crímenes de guerra* derivado de la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero.
> 
> Vadim Shishimarin, un comandante de tanque de 21 años, se declaró culpable de matar al hombre de 62 años en la aldea de Chupakhivka, en el noreste de *Ucrania*, el 28 de febrero después de recibir la orden de dispararle desde un automóvil.



Tu con todo lo que has escrito deseando la muerte a rusos y alegrandote. Como el KGB te tenga rastreado yo de ti no dormiría tranquilo


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tu con todo lo que has escrito deseando la muerte a rusos y alegrandote. Como el KGB te tenga rastreado yo de ti no dormiría tranquilo



Al KGB me lo paso yo por los cojones y claro que deseo la muerte de contra mas rusos ko mejor......


----------



## Jotagb (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al KGB me lo paso yo por los cojones y claro que deseo la muerte de contra mas rusos ko mejor......



Espero que no seas consciente de todo lo que escribes. El hombre es dueño de sus pensamientos y esclavo de sus palabras.
Si algún día te sientan en un tribunal por tus palabras te ibas a hacer caquita, pero no estaría mal que pasaras un tiempo en Siberia junto con Khadirov


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*El alcalde de Mariupol: "Es una Venecia de cadáveres"*
Una "Venecia" macabra, donde las aguas ponen en contacto las sustancias orgánicas de los cadáveres con los sobrevivientes, aumentando dramáticamente el riesgo de epidemias. Es el cuadro pintado por el alcalde de *Mariupol*, Petr Andryushchenko.

Los ocupantes rusos, escribió en Telegram, continúan ignorando los problemas de salud, ocupados como están en crear "hermosas fotos" para mostrar que "la vida ha mejorado".

"Como era de esperar, sin embargo, las lluvias han transformado la ciudad en una Venecia. Las alcantarillas están obstruidas, el agua de lluvia se esparce por toda la ciudad junto con los desechos, provocando su descomposición" y la "tomaina" (un compuesto de sustancias orgánicas derivadas de la descomposición de los cadáveres). "La amenaza de una epidemia se vuelve cada vez más concreta, con cada tormenta".


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con "lo anglo" y con que la gente tenga que pensar un patrón muy determinado en su marco de pensamiento, es decir, no comprendes nada que no sean frases clichés "los occidentales", "Crítica a Putin es igual a crítica a Rusia y por tanto, "otanista", etc....
> A mi me suda la polla cualquier estado, primero, porque prefiero la gente y segundo, porque lo que me interesa de verdad es vivir bien, no que lo haga "el que me cae mejor"



Claro pero como buen "occidental" olvidas que vives bien a costa de otros...


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Mariupol: "Es una Venecia de cadáveres"*
> Una "Venecia" macabra, donde las aguas ponen en contacto las sustancias orgánicas de los cadáveres con los sobrevivientes, aumentando dramáticamente el riesgo de epidemias. Es el cuadro pintado por el alcalde de *Mariupol*, Petr Andryushchenko.
> 
> Los ocupantes rusos, escribió en Telegram, continúan ignorando los problemas de salud, ocupados como están en crear "hermosas fotos" para mostrar que "la vida ha mejorado".
> ...



jajajaja el "alcalde" ese lo habrá visto como tú, desde la sede de génova 13.
Alcalde no, ex recihfürehr


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067718



deme 300 es para un regalo


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Llegan a Madrid 25 heridos de Ucrania, algunos en situación "muy compleja"*
25 personas heridas en* Ucrania* como consecuencia de la guerra han llegado a Madrid esta madrugada para ser tratadas de sus dolencias, algunas "muy complicadas", y han sido distribuidas en diversos hospitales de la Comunidad, que mantiene su ofrecimiento de recibir más heridos.

A las 03.00 horas de la madrugada de este lunes ha aterrizado el avión con los 25 heridos, 11 de ellos con pronóstico menos grave, que han sido trasladados al Hospital de Emergencias Isabel Zendal para continuar con la rehabilitación tras haber recibido atención en *Ucrania*.

Los otros 14, con heridas "muy complicadas" y miembros "en situación catastrófica" en algunos casos, han sido repartidos por distintos hospitales de la región: La Paz, Ramón y Cajal, Gregorio Marañón, Clínico San Carlos, 12 de Octubre, Puerta de Hierro-Majadahonda, Príncipe de Asturias de Alcalá de Henares y Getafe.

El consejero madrileño de Sanidad, Enrique Ruiz Escudero, ha explicado, antes de asistir a un desayuno informativo de Isabel Díaz Ayuso, que la compleja situación clínica de muchos de los heridos ha impedido que viajen a Madrid todos los que estaban previstos (inicialmente se anunció la llegada de 37), pero 12 han tenido que permanecer en *Ucrania* debido a la inestabilidad clínica que presentan.


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Claro que si perfidos ja ja ja ja

Parte de la inteligencia inglesa sobre la guerra en Ucrania:

▪En los primeros tres meses de la invasión, Rusia probablemente ha sufrido un número de muertos similar al experimentado por la URSS durante su guerra de nueve años en Afganistán.

▪Una combinación de malas tácticas, poca cobertura aérea, falta de flexibilidad y poca adaptación a los cambios de los comandantes han llevado a los rusos a sufrir tantas bajas.

▪A medida que aumenten las bajas aumentará también el descontento de la población rusa.

Los militares soviéticos fallecidos en Afganistán rondan los 15.000, se ha de tener en cuenta que la población de la URSS era el doble que la de la Rusia actual.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## visaman (23 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y cuando vengan a España e Italia como hicieron los Kosovares.



según la ley española solo te puedes defender usando una navaja de 5cm contra ellos si van armados hasta los dientes.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

*Los miembros del Batallón Azov venden armas en el mercado negro


*

Miembros del Batallón Azov, que se considera como el nazi Al Qaeda de mañana, están ampliando su red de venta de armas estadounidenses que Ucrania está recibiendo de los Estados Unidos a entidades terroristas. En 2015, miembros del Batallón Azov enfrentaban escasez de armas. Pero no hoy. Este grupo nazi fascista no solo vende armas en el mercado negro, sino que también se está convirtiendo en un importante proveedor de redes transnacionales de tráfico de armas, así como de grupos militantes islamistas. El ambiente turbio en Ucrania alimenta un creciente mercado negro de armas militares que amenaza la seguridad de la vecina Rusia, así como de otras naciones de Europa del Este y del Oeste. Los expertos dijeron que la facilidad con la que se podría traer y vender hardware militar letal en la Ucrania actual, en última instancia, correría el riesgo de que el país tenga un escenario de Somalia.
Dijeron: "Hoy no es solo simple obtener cualquier tipo de arma que desee, es muy simple. En cualquier ciudad ucraniana hay un hombre que puede conseguirte casi cualquier tipo de arma que desees ".

Según informes de los medios, desde 2014, donde alrededor de 500,000 armas habían ingresado al mercado negro de Ucrania (incluidos rifles de asalto, ametralladoras y pistolas), hoy el mismo mercado negro está inundado de armas, mientras que los miembros del Batallón Azov también ofrecen sofisticados equipos militares, incluidos drones y cohetes a posibles clientes.
La venta de armas en el mercado negro se ha convertido en un negocio en auge para los miembros del Batallón Azov, así como para otros grupos neonazis e incluso miembros del ejército de Ucrania, ya que pueden obtener hasta un 500 por ciento de ganancias de tales tratos. En Kiev, por ejemplo, incluso las prostitutas han cambiado su profesión y comenzaron a vender armas estadounidenses y rusas a posibles clientes o miembros de las estafas transnacionales de tráfico de armas.

Buscando el anonimato, dijo una fuente a este corresponsal, el precio actual de un rifle de asalto en el mercado negro ucraniano oscila entre US $ 350-600, mientras que la misma arma se puede revender a raquetas de tráfico de armas por hasta US $ 2,000.
Dijo que, con esta oportunidad en auge, incluso las trabajadoras sexuales ucranianas han cambiado de profesión y han ganado toneladas de efectivo al tratar con armas ilegales.

Las armas dejadas en los campos de batalla al retirarse y matar soldados también terminan en el mercado negro. Esto está girando la calle ucraniana y los carriles estrechos llenos de armas y municiones.
Según otra fuente, la semana pasada una delegación de cinco miembros de palestinos jordanos pertenecientes a Hamas visitó Kiev y se reunió en secreto con los líderes del Batallón Azov discutiendo la posibilidad de comprar drones y otros tipos de hardware militar sofisticado, incluidos sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea y granadas propulsadas por cohetes. lanzadores. Los miembros de grupos neonazis, incluido Azov, están particularmente interesados en ayudar a Hamas a almacenar armas sofisticadas y hardware militar.

Anteriormente, las leyes de Ucrania para la posesión de armas de fuego eran bastante restrictivas, dejando las armas fuera del alcance de la mayoría de los civiles, excepto los cazadores, que generalmente poseen escopetas. El castigo por poseer un arma ilegal en Ucrania es de 5 años a 15 años de prisión.
Pero los batallones de voluntarios civiles de Ucrania son un área gris legal, y no está claro si Kiev exigirá que los grupos entreguen sus armas cuando termine la guerra.

Los batallones voluntarios, ahora hay más de 50 en Ucrania, operan fuera de la cadena de mando y supervisión reguladora de los militares y han desempeñado un papel clave en el esfuerzo de guerra de Ucrania, mientras que los llamados voluntarios civiles de Ucrania y los miembros de los grupos nazis superaron constantemente a los militares. Ejército ucraniano regular.
Principalmente suministrados por donaciones privadas y unidades de suministro en línea, los batallones voluntarios están bien armados y, a menudo, mejor equipados con suministros básicos que las unidades regulares del ejército. Muchos hombres ucranianos reclutados en el servicio militar eligen el servicio en los batallones voluntarios sobre el ejército regular, que es una opción legal.
Con miembros del Batallón Azov y otros grupos neonazis obteniendo armas y sofisticado hardware militar a un volumen desconocido, Ucrania pronto puede representar una gran amenaza para la seguridad regional y global.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Liberty, los árabes van a pasar de mí, porque ellos sólo hablarían por volúmenes... y con 1500 lereles, como que no...
> 
> Rehaz la pregunta y pregunta bien.. es interesante y ahí viene el tema de eso que se denomina CREDIBILIDAD y que es lo más chungo de esta guerra y EL MOTIVO por el que no debieras menospreciar el alza del valor del rublo y lo que consecuentemente puede suponer y se empieza a vislumbrar...



Es lo que a ti te gustaría vislumbrar...o a Putin, pero....

Llevamos décadas con el discursito de que el dolar se va a la mierda y que es "el fin del capitalismo"
No niego que pueda pasar, al final, todo tiene un principio y un final, pero si digo que sería un absoluto desastre
Otra cosa es tratar de comprender el por qué quiere alguien que se convierta en un desastre todo, solo por poner su ideología por encima de todo...eso ya....se me escapa


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (23 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Espero que no seas consciente de todo lo que escribes. El hombre es dueño de sus pensamientos y esclavo de sus palabras.
> Si algún día te sientan en un tribunal por tus palabras te ibas a hacer caquita, pero no estaría mal que pasaras un tiempo en Siberia junto con Khadirov



Vasmos a ver...en Siberia y ante un tribunal??????tú sabes lo que es democracia y libertad de expresión????los putinistas sois asi y no teneis remedio ..


----------



## Ulisses (23 May 2022)

Ningún morito sin su fusilito. Lo que hay detrás de la OTAN sabe muy bien cómo introducir armas militares sofisticadas en la UE y armar hasta los dientes a los millones de amegos en edad militar que estamos criando a nuestros pechos.





.Kaikus dijo:


> *Los miembros del Batallón Azov venden armas en el mercado negro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067780
> *
> ...


----------



## UsufructO (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Al zar no le cuentan nada, ha perdido todo contacto con la realidad y le han acostumbrado a que lo normal sea darle la razón o temerle...Eso es horrible para cualquier ser humano



No te da vergüenza escribir tantas tonterías juntas?.


----------



## El_Suave (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
> Hoy, 10:38
> nueve
> 
> ...



¿Qué pensarán de eso los húngaros?, ...¿y los alemanes?


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro pero como buen "occidental" olvidas que vives bien a costa de otros...



Nombres y apellidos?


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

HOY:







Parece que se está estancando la cosa, no? A Planelles no le gusta esto.


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> No te da vergüenza escribir tantas tonterías juntas?.



Aquí todo el mundo las escribe...allá donde vayas, haz lo que vieres...no es así?


----------



## UsufructO (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto. Cómo lo hicieron mis antepasados desde 1863.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Otro como la diputada ucra... jojojo cuanto keyboard warrior... lol.


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero los batallones de voluntarios civiles de Ucrania son un área gris legal, y no está claro si Kiev exigirá que los grupos entreguen sus armas cuando termine la guerra.



Lo que quede de Ucrania va a tener un problema enorme con esas milicias armadas hasta los dientes.

Posiblemente terminen entrando cascos azules para evitar que lo que quede de Ucrania se consuma en una posterior guerra civil entre el gobierno de Kiev y las bandas armadas.


----------



## vil. (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es lo que a ti te gustaría vislumbrar...o a Putin, pero....
> 
> Llevamos décadas con el discursito de que el dolar se va a la mierda y que es "el fin del capitalismo"
> No niego que pueda pasar, al final, todo tiene un principio y un final, pero si digo que sería un absoluto desastre
> Otra cosa es tratar de comprender el por qué quiere alguien que se convierta en un desastre todo, solo por poner su ideología por encima de todo...eso ya....se me escapa



Anda se bueno y rehaz la pregunta... te doy unas explicaciones sobre economía... a mayores dejamos de PRESUPONER lo que otros opinan o dejan de opinar sobre temas diversos; sabrás tú mi opinión sobre el dolar o el capitalismo; no te líes y rehaz la pregunta...


----------



## Cga (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Credibilidad del rublo es casi cero, han intervenido para impedir la "fuga de capitales" que se hubiera producido cn las sanciones, es lo único que le ha mantenido subiendo el valor, no hay otra
> 
> Cuando se habla de credibilidad de una moneda, hay que tener en cuenta los movimientos que se hacen con la misma y saber en qué punto, la gente ajena al país prefiere transacciones con esa moneda porque A) Sabe que es improbable que pierda valor en poco tiempo, con lo que no va a perder dinero y B) sabe hasta donde está dispuesto a pagar otra persona por ese valor, lo que hace que tenga las cuentas claras
> 
> ...



Hombre, para vivir bien algo ayuda el lavado de dinero de la delincuencia internacional y el empujoncillo del dinerito de los que se quedaron en los campos de concentración, la verdad. Eso da para tener unos jardines preciosísimos y una renta per capital de lujo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Ucrania: sin espacio para enterrar a los muertos.*
Igor, el enterrador del cementerio de Irpín, hace cálculos rápidos, al vuelo, delante de su cuadrilla de trabajadores que han cavado, de golpe, cuatro grandes huecos en la arena mojada por la lluvia. "Nos queda espacio para dos filas más de tumbas, que a esta velocidad las llenamos en pocos días.* No hay tierra para tantos muertos*", dice en voz alta, con cierto fatalismo matemático. En la zona norte de este camposanto unas máquinas ya trabajan talando árboles para agrandar los terrenos que la muerte le come a la vida.

Ante él se extiende un mar de tumbas con coronas de flores de plástico recién colocadas, porque han dejado de llegar flores naturales por culpa de la guerra. *En la cruz colocan una foto del muerto*. A diferencia del resto del cementerio, con instantáneas y grabados de personas mayores, esta parte está ocupada por personas jóvenes, tanto civiles como militares, los primeros asesinados durante los combates en la ciudad, que supuso la posición más avanzada de la ofensiva rusa que trató de tomar *Kiev* en febrero y marzo, los segundos fallecidos en combate aquí o en cualquier otra zona del país, pero enterrados en su ciudad natal.









Ucrania: sin espacio para enterrar a los muertos


Igor, el enterrador del cementerio de Irpín, hace cálculos rápidos, al vuelo, delante de su cuadrilla de trabajadores que han cavado, de golpe, cuatro grandes huecos en la arena...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## lapetus (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hasta que no se confirme fotograficamente, no se no se, aunque solo fueran los conductores de los carros, los polacos aun no han pisado Leopolis, no van a cruzar el Dnieper asi tan alegremente...



Si de buenas a primeras Ucrania aparece con una pila de carros nuevos, estará claro que los carristas son 100% extranjeros.

Porque un tanque destruido lo puedes reponer, pero la tripulación muerta o herida eso no lo repones en mitad de una guerra. Si lo repones con levas entonces el entrenamiento que tienen es tan pobre que al final pierdes otro tanque y otra tripulación.

El tanquismo tiene su miga, no vale cualquier recluta con 3 meses. Eso te vale para un soldado que haga de carne de cañón.


----------



## llabiegu (23 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Qué pensarán de eso los húngaros?, ...¿y los alemanes?



Que los polacos devuelvan Pomerania y Silesia a Alemania...


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)

Las imágenes filmadas por el camarógrafo de RT muestran el trabajo del batallón de reparación ruso, ubicado en la región de Kharkov, a 30 km de la línea de contacto.


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)

Para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la situación es alarmante en dirección a Bajmut, donde las fuerzas aliadas están desarrollando una ofensiva.


----------



## Guaguei (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski pide a Davos sanciones "máximas" contra Rusia.*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha pedido en Davos más armas y sanciones "máximas" contra *Moscú*, incluida la suspensión total del comercio con *Rusia*, que invadió su país hace tres meses.
> 
> "Las sanciones (...) deben ser máximas, para que *Rusia* y cualquier otro potencial agresor que quiera librar una *guerra* brutal contra su vecino tenga claro las consecuencias inmediatas de sus acciones", dijo durante una videoconferencia en la reunión anual de el Foro Económico Mundial (FEM).
> ...



te tiene ignorado todo el hilo, llevas meses hablando al viento
hay otro hilo de los avances ucranianos, vete ahi asi no molestas aqui y alli si te escuchan
a no ser que vengas solo por molestar en el foro


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania: sin espacio para enterrar a los muertos.*
> Igor, el enterrador del cementerio de Irpín, hace cálculos rápidos, al vuelo, delante de su cuadrilla de trabajadores que han cavado, de golpe, cuatro grandes huecos en la arena mojada por la lluvia. "Nos queda espacio para dos filas más de tumbas, que a esta velocidad las llenamos en pocos días.* No hay tierra para tantos muertos*", dice en voz alta, con cierto fatalismo matemático. En la zona norte de este camposanto unas máquinas ya trabajan talando árboles para agrandar los terrenos que la muerte le come a la vida.
> 
> Ante él se extiende un mar de tumbas con coronas de flores de plástico recién colocadas, porque han dejado de llegar flores naturales por culpa de la guerra. *En la cruz colocan una foto del muerto*. A diferencia del resto del cementerio, con instantáneas y grabados de personas mayores, esta parte está ocupada por personas jóvenes, tanto civiles como militares, los primeros asesinados durante los combates en la ciudad, que supuso la posición más avanzada de la ofensiva rusa que trató de tomar *Kiev* en febrero y marzo, los segundos fallecidos en combate aquí o en cualquier otra zona del país, pero enterrados en su ciudad natal.
> ...



Y los muertos caminaran por la tierra. 

Madre mía al final el apocalipsis zombie surgirá en Ucrania....


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Tu no eras hijo de gibraltareño y madre caribeña ???...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> te tiene ignorado todo el hilo, llevas meses hablando al viento
> hay otro hilo de los avances ucranianos, vete ahi asi no molestas aqui y alli si te escuchan



Puede intentar redimirse si pide perdón por desear la muerte al mayor número posible de rusos. Reo por delito de odio y muestra manifiesta de la naturaleza moral de este individuo.


----------



## pgas (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo quiero un poder privado, punto
> 
> Las "corporaciones" son cosas que permiten, que alientan y que benefician a vuestros queridos estados




tu lo que quieres es el cuarto puyazo para ser más cobaya y siervo del estado




no se como aguantáis a este cretino


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Krivoy Rog:



*I'am American Panchi Trainer !!!.*


----------



## El_Suave (23 May 2022)

Mantenerse cabal es la base.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Luego detalla la incidencia mundial de las consecuencias que emanan de la zona de conflicto: “Rusia y Ucrania suministran el 28 % del trigo comercializado a nivel mundial, el 29 % de la cebada, el 15 % del maíz y el 75 % del aceite de girasol. Rusia y Ucrania aportan alrededor de la mitad de los cereales importados por Líbano y Túnez; para Libia y Egipto la cifra es de dos tercios. Las exportaciones de alimentos de Ucrania proporcionan las calorías para alimentar a 400 millones de personas.



Despues de la guerra los cereales de una hipotetica Ucrania independiente (Puede que Ucrania desaparezca como pais), seran mucho menos competitivos, tendran un precio mas alto, sin puerto nacional por el que exportarlos, pagaran tasas y aranceles a sus vecinos.

PD- En el tercer mundo no faltaran los cereales por escasez, faltaran por no poder pagar los precios de mercado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El europeismo no existe, el fascismo sí.



Dícelo a los célebres politólogos rusos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @PhantomRE6
> 
> Cosillas que se encuentran en posiciones ucranianas



Lo mismo se le cayó el jefe del grupo Wagner que tiene tatuados símbolos nazis, ya sabéis de esos que no no molestan a Kremlin.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Honkler (23 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El problema de Ucrania será cuando todos esos "desertores" se conviertan en señores de la guerra. Se vienen cosas chulísimas.



Lo que quede de ucrania como tal va a dar verdadero asco. Otro Kosovo


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¡Qué valiente!
> 
> ¿Qué razones tienes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



La razon es que cuando los rusos lleguen a la frontera polaca, la Nato seguira hostigandolos, la posibilidad de continuar la guerra en suelo polaco es altisima, solo hay que escuchar a vuestros politicos !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Supuestamente el número exacto es de 232 ejemplares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Y cuantos Leopards quiere el gobierno polaco a cambio, lo sabes ???.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

coming soon....iros preparando, os olvidareis de putin y rusia mala cuando el umbral del dolor y del hambre llegue a vuestros hogares, esto lo están provocando adrede los politicuchos de mierda y esto tambien con la crisis artificial del trigo


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En cuanto a Grecia... yo te diría que lo que quiere ERDOGAN sobre todo es CHIPRE y más que eso que Francia mire para otro lado cuando Turquía se dedique a tocarle los huevos a Grecia con sus prospecciones y demás... y CUIDADIN que eso para Turquía es ESTRATÉGICO, muy por encima de todo lo que yo escribí sobre armas y economía... ya veremos a dónde quiere llegar Erdogan, pero tiene infinidad de cartas a su favor y el resto tendrá que OFRECERLE



Turquia en guerra con Grecia, perderia la tracia turca y la Constantinopla europea para siempre !!!.

PD- Solo conseguiria algunas islas en el egeo, lo de Chipre no lo veo, demasiado riesgo para los turcos.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Nombres y apellidos?



Los conoces de sobra, lamecorsarios


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> No te da vergüenza escribir tantas tonterías juntas?.



No, porque lo hace al dictado


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

puto draghi mientras nos desangra economicamente pasan estas manifas contra la otanazi


----------



## Charidemo (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y los muertos caminaran por la tierra.
> 
> Madre mía al final el apocalipsis zombie surgirá en Ucrania....



Igor. Nombre apropiado para un enterrador. Trabajo honrado donde los haya, por supuesto. Que no se me enfade ningún enterrador, por favor.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> LVIV AT FIRST SIGHT
> *I took in a Ukrainian refugee to live with my wife and me… then ran off with her after ten days. We’re in love*
> 
> *LVIV A PRIMERA VISTA Acogí a una refugiada ucraniana para que viviera con mi esposa y conmigo... luego me escapé con ella después de diez días. Estaban enamorados
> ...



Prefiere las tetas como carretas...


----------



## Prophet (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Prefiere las tetas como carretas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067916



Parece travolo taluec


----------



## tomasjos (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero qué obsesión tenéis con Polonia?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Cosmopolita, es sabido que una parte no despreciable del Estado polaco y de su población desea implementar Intermarium como una forma de recuperar la Confederación polaco lituana, y que una parte minoritaria de estos aspiran a conquistar Moscú, como en el siglo XVI-XVII. 
Hay otra parte que no es así, pero la pulsión imperial sigue latiendo en Polonia, como en todo el este en general, no solo Rusia, sino también Hungría. 

La guerra fría y la dominación soviética congelaron esos países de modo que aún están con planteamientos de la primera mitad del siglo XX, e incluso finales del XIX.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lucharás tu?



Cosmopolita tiene 60 años y habla ruso, cuando vea a los soldados ruskies llegar a su pueblo, correra a llevarles el pan y la sal...


----------



## Mitrofán (23 May 2022)

-------
----


tomasjos dijo:


> Cosmopolita, es sabido que una parte no despreciable del Estado polaco y de su población desea implementar Intermarium como una forma de recuperar la Confederación polaco lituana, y que una parte minoritaria de estos aspiran a conquistar Moscú, como en el siglo XVI-XVII.
> Hay otra parte que no es así, pero la pulsión imperial sigue latiendo en Polonia, como en todo el este en general, no solo Rusia, sino también Hungría.
> 
> La guerra fría y la dominación soviética congelaron esos países de modo que aún están con planteamientos de la primera mitad del siglo XX, e incluso finales del XIX.



quedaron congelados mucho más atrás, en algún punto indeterminado de la barbarie tribal


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Prefiere las tetas como carretas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067916



Son tan feos todos que podrían ser ingleses los 3.


----------



## Charidemo (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Prefiere las tetas como carretas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067916



Ojalá le saquen hasta los hígados las dos. Primero la ex y luego la zorra.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como curiosidad personal, me he bajado este fin de semana a Gibraltar, ya que no lo conocía y me animé...he vuelto con la sensación de que los estados pequeños están mejor organizados de calle...además, la calidad de vida que se nota en uno y otro lugar después de cruzar la frontera clama al cielo



Gibraltar vive bien de lo que roba a España, cuando quieras te puedes ir a vivir a la roca de mierda esa !!!.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> LVIV AT FIRST SIGHT
> *I took in a Ukrainian refugee to live with my wife and me… then ran off with her after ten days. We’re in love*
> 
> *LVIV A PRIMERA VISTA Acogí a una refugiada ucraniana para que viviera con mi esposa y conmigo... luego me escapé con ella después de diez días. Estaban enamorados
> ...



mwahahahahaha TIGHT PUSSY BEATS DERROITION PUSSY all the time


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

Siempre he pensado que el Presidente de Polonia es un buen hombre. Un hombre sencillo y decente, un católico de a pie que demostraba su humildad en actos públicos con acciones como la de saltarse el protocolo para impedir que una hostia Consagrada fuera desecrada a causa del viento. No fue un acto gratuito estudiado por un gabinete de relaciones públicas para quedar bien, sino algo realmente espontáneo que demostraba su profunda Fé y amor por Cristo.




Me pregunto hasta qué punto ese buen hombre es consicente de la gravedad de sus acciones y si está plenamente al tanto de que puede estar llevando a su nación y a su país a un conflicto armado con una potencia nuclear.

No sé que aciones emprenderá Rusia, pero no creo que invada Polonia como dicen más arriba al estilo del 39. Supongo o intuyo que las acciones rusas serían directas o indirectas.

Directas podría ser uno o varios ataques quirúrgicos de un arma de gran potencia en las instalaciones del su escudo antimisiles de la OTAN o en otra base. Incluso en alguna fábrica o almacén de su complejo industrial militar en consonancia con lo que Rusia hace en Lvov.

Indirectas podría ser algun tipo de atentado terrorista con uno de esos Javelin que se han entregado sin control a diestro y siniestro, que sea imputado a un error pero que todo el mundo sepa en el fondo que es un mensaje de los rusos.

Dios quiera que no pase nada y que Polonia emprenda el camino de la independencia, la sana diplomacia y el entendimiento con los países que la rodean, no solo con Ucrania. Desgraciadamente las declaraciones de su Presidente ponen en peligro su Nación dado los antecedentes de la IIGM cuando despué de prometerla ayuda, los aliados dejaron a Polonia a su suerte.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Rublo, qué estás haciendo, para. 

Euro - 58.
El dólar está a 57.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## tomasjos (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Datos "curiosos" que se encuentra uno:
> 70% de los billetes de avión al extranjero que se venden ahora en Rusia son billetes de ida sin vuelta. En 2019 eran un 30%.
> 
> Pero la "patria" y "la otan" y tal......



Se van los liberales, los anglofilos. Es de lo que se trata. Ojala pasase en España también, nos quitaríamos el principal problema de este país, porque es esa parte de la población la que funciona como difusor de las perniciosas ideas liberales, progresistas y globalistas. Una vez fuera de España su capacidad para actuar como quinta columna consciente o inconsciente desaparece.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Tampoco me preguntáis mis opiniones sobre asuntos relaciones con Polonia y creo que podría sacar los pro y contra. Pero nada, nunca nadie me pide nada, así que me limito a comentar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No mientas 

PD- Casi nunca contesta.


----------



## Artedi (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Datos "curiosos" que se encuentra uno:
> 70% de los billetes de avión al extranjero que se venden ahora en Rusia son billetes de ida sin vuelta. En 2019 eran un 30%.
> 
> Pero la "patria" y "la otan" y tal......



Por experiencia propia: la dificultad de tarifas hace que sea inviable en la práctica un regreso por el mismo camino, sale más a cuenta examinar cada alternativa (ida y vuelta) por separado y comprar la más económica en cada caso. Es decir, dos billetes de "ida".

Eso, sin desmentir del todo lo tuyo. Es verdad que hay un grupo de gente que quiere salir y está saliendo. Pero no, en Rusia no hay ningún cataclismo económico ni nada que se le parezca. Lo que reporta @Seronoser es absolutamente cierto, y doy fe.


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que el Presidente de Polonia es un buen hombre. Un hombre sencillo y decente, un católico de a pie que demostraba su humildad en actos públicos con acciones como la de saltarse el protocolo para impedir que una hostia Consagrada fuera desecrada a causa del viento. No fue un acto gratuito estudiado por un gabinete de relaciones públicas para quedar bien, sino algo realmente espontáneo que demostraba su profunda Fé y amor por Cristo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No existe el término medio y la equidistancia.

No se puede considerar a alguien como "no mala persona". O se es buena persona o no se es buena persona.

El que está despistado puede ser un hijo de puta, como el drogata que te pega un tiro. Luego tendrá atenuante, pero hijo puta.


----------



## tomasjos (23 May 2022)

Eso no es normal. Podría ser Que estén usando las compras de rublod para perjudicar a Rusia? Haciéndola menos competitiva en los mercados internacionales al ser sus productos más caros


----------



## Galiciaverde (23 May 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Nacionalistas ucranianos embadurnan de verde la cara de un sacerdote del patriarcado de Moscú en la región de Lvov.
> 
> t.me/intelslava/29572?single
> 
> ...




Es una imagen para la historia, como por desgracia muchas otras que estamos viendo.
Este hecho me sugiere las siguientes reflexiones:

1- Acabo de mirar las noticias de ucrania de RTVE, por eso de ser la voz oficial del país y la que debería ser más imparcial y no aparece esta noticia, como no he visto otras de civiles atados a farolas, golpeados, torturados y algunos muertos por congelación al haberles echado agua encima durante las noches a temperaturas bajo cero
Esto es injusto y no nos lo merecemos, nuestras instutuciones públicas no nos están tratando como a ciudadanos.

No he encontrado esta noticia en ninguna otra fuente, lo que nos demuestra el tipo de periodismo que padecemos con periodistas que no merecen tal nombre.
A cambio he encontrado otra notica antigua publicada el 30 de marzo, donde un sacerdote es secuestrado por un grupo de hombres armados en mitad de un servicio religioso (ni eso respetan). En la noticia indican que : " _los legisladores ucranianos presentaron un proyecto de ley al parlamento que pedía la prohibición total del patriarcado de Moscú en el territorio de Ucrania y la incautación de todos sus activos dentro del país_. ...
... _los insurrectos aparentemente lo acusaron de albergar sentimientos prorrusos e invitaron a un grupo de hombres armados a expulsar por la fuerza al padre Vasyl. Algunos de estos “personas con armas Según los informes, todavía «en servicio» cerca del templo._ . "

Se supone que España debería ser una democracia y los ciudadanos ser informados con imparcialidad. A cambio se nos oculta buena parte de esa realidad, es decir, hay CENSURA. Vamos a llamar a las cosas por su nombre: CENSURA.

2- La noticia, este hecho me produce indignación y observando mi mente me doy cuenta que mi reacción instintiva es muy negativa: sentimientos de frustración, impotencia, negatividad hacia quienes ejecutan estas acciones. Resumiendo: despierta al animal que hay en mi y no creo que esto sea casual porque nada en esta guerra es casual.

Los que tuvimos la desgracia de ver en directo los horribles hechos de la plaza Maidan de 2014 tenemos grabadas a fuego varias escenas y el convencimiento, porque lo hemos visto, de que fueron actos premeditados y desarrollados cumpliendo un plan preestablecido.

Por este motivo tampoco creo que sean casuales estas acciones de torturas a civiles, atado de personas a farolas, golpes a ellas, arrojar encima tinta de tatuaje a un religioso que está oficiando un servicio religioso, etc.

No nos engañemos, esto que vemos no son "sus bárbaras costumbres", porque esto ha sido fomentado.
A estas alturas tenemos claro en este foro que la población somos muy manipulables y los medios de comunicación, a través de consignas y de censura nos terminan haciendo creer lo que les conviene.

Ahora están fomentando el odio y *no nos engañemos, no solo lo fomentan en Ucrania, nos lo están generando también en nuestro interior *a los europeos e imagino que a medio mundo al que llegan sus medios de control de masas.

*Esto es serio. De nosotros depende si mantenemos cierta distancia mental y la cabeza lo suficientemente fría como para pensar de forma razonable o nos convertimos en la borregada cabreada por uno u otro bando. Porque a ellos les importa que riñamos entre nosotros y les importa menos en qué bando nos colocamos.*

¿Veis a Putin cabreado lanzando mensajes de odio? No, verdad? Habla de responder a las agresiones pero no se pone agresivo soltando soflamas de odio y siempre deja una puerta abierta a la negociación. Putin sabe de qué va esto. Lo tiene muy claro

Quieren guerra, pero al menos conmigo no la tendrán, no me dejo dominar por el odio ni por la agresividad. A mi no me arrebatan mi paz interior. Yo no me dejo atar por un odio prefabricado, me gusta ser libre

Y por poner un final un poco menos dramático y más lúdico, ya lo decía el maestro Yoda:
" _*«Miedo, ira, agresividad, el lado oscuro ellos son. Si algún día rigen tu vida, para siempre tu destino dominarán» —*_*Maestro Yoda a Luke Skywalker. "*
No lo olvidemos y os dejo el enlace a más frases míticas de la saga: Las mejores frases (y enseñanzas) de Star Wars episodio a episodio
Que tengáis una buena tarde.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Hace siete años, Alexey Mozhovoy fue asesinado.

Uno de aquellos sin los cuales no habría existido la República Popular de Luhansk. Mozgovoy fue uno de los que hizo irrevocable la retirada de la provincia de Luhansk de Ucrania. Y los acontecimientos actuales ilustran perfectamente la irrevocabilidad de la elección que hizo la gente de Luhansk cuando se echó a la calle contra Bandera Ucrania y donde uno de los principales líderes era Oleksiy Mozhovoy, entonces poco conocido por nadie.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @PhantomRE6
> 
> Cosillas que se encuentran en posiciones ucranianas



Ese fusil le quemaba las manos al ucraniano...


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

23 de mayo de 2022. Ataque con cohetes contra un grupo de nacionalistas ucranianos en el centro de Artemivsk (Bakhmut).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Honkler (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que el Presidente de Polonia es un buen hombre. Un hombre sencillo y decente, un católico de a pie que demostraba su humildad en actos públicos con acciones como la de saltarse el protocolo para impedir que una hostia Consagrada fuera desecrada a causa del viento. No fue un acto gratuito estudiado por un gabinete de relaciones públicas para quedar bien, sino algo realmente espontáneo que demostraba su profunda Fé y amor por Cristo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos son especialistas en mandar recados  . Y lo harán, sin duda.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El corresponsal de Izvestiya informa sobre la captura de Zolote. Sin embargo, los informes locales dicen que todavía se trata de romper la zona fortificada y acceder directamente al pueblo de Zolote. No hay vídeo de la propia Zolote, sólo se espera.

Anteriormente también se informó de la captura de Toshkivka (aún no hay vídeo).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El tribunal de payasos de Kiev condenó al soldado ruso Shishimarin a cadena perpetua.
> 
> El Tribunal Solomensky de Kiev condenó a cadena perpetua a Vadim Shishimarin, un militar de 21 años de la región de Irkutsk. Esta es la primera frase del artículo sobre la violación de las costumbres de la guerra. Fue acusado de matar a un residente desarmado de Ucrania.



Ese no es el suboficial que disparo el cañon del carro de combate, contra un ciclista que aparecio de repente cruzando la calle ???, mas que sadismo yo entiendo que fue un disparo instintivo, piso el pedal en medio de la tension del combate urbano.


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la situación es alarmante en dirección a Bajmut, donde las fuerzas aliadas están desarrollando una ofensiva.



Si esto es así, el caldero de Lysychansk y Severodonetsk está a 20 km de cerrarse.


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)

El FBI emite una orden de búsqueda contra Cao de Benós por "conspirar" a favor de Corea del Norte


El documento concreta que habría ayudado al país asiático a eludir unas sanciones impuestas por los Estados Unidos




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

⚡ La posición destruida de las AFU en Severodonetsk. A la derecha se puede ver un GAZ-66 con camuflaje del ejército ucraniano, mientras que en el centro hay un minibús quemado utilizado por militares ucranianos y combatientes del TRO⚡









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso no es normal. Podría ser Que estén usando las compras de rublod para perjudicar a Rusia? Haciéndola menos competitiva en los mercados internacionales al ser sus productos más caros



Vamos a ver...que Rusia no vende iphones, ni servicios, ni turismo de playa, ni coches rusos...
Rusia vende materias primas INELÁSTICAS AL PRECIO, como gas, petróleo, fertilizantes, uranio, trigo, etc.


----------



## Hermericus (23 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Gibraltar vive bien de lo que roba a España, cuando quieras te puedes ir a vivir a la roca de mierda esa !!!.



Tranqui, que me iré a donde yo decida, aquí no mandas tu, alguien te lo tendrá que decir, no?

Además, primero tengo que extender la idea de que en España, el estado, no sirve..Ah! y la independencia de Madrid, por supuesto


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Hay fuego de artillería activo en los alrededores de Krasnyi Liman. Se informa de que continúan los combates en la ciudad, así como de que la artillería ucraniana bombardea los barrios del norte, intentando impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avancen hacia el sur de la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Se van los liberales, los anglofilos. Es de lo que se trata. Ojala pasase en España también, nos quitaríamos el principal problema de este país, porque es esa parte de la población la que funciona como difusor de las perniciosas ideas liberales, progresistas y globalistas. Una vez fuera de España su capacidad para actuar como quinta columna consciente o inconsciente desaparece.



Me pregunto cómo pretenderías comer....del estado? paguitas?


----------



## alfonbass (23 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Por experiencia propia: la dificultad de tarifas hace que sea inviable en la práctica un regreso por el mismo camino, sale más a cuenta examinar cada alternativa (ida y vuelta) por separado y comprar la más económica en cada caso. Es decir, dos billetes de "ida".
> 
> Eso, sin desmentir del todo lo tuyo. Es verdad que hay un grupo de gente que quiere salir y está saliendo. Pero no, en Rusia no hay ningún cataclismo económico ni nada que se le parezca. Lo que reporta @Seronoser es absolutamente cierto, y doy fe.



Yo no digo que allí haya ningún cataclismo, digo que esos datos hablan, nada más
Las cosas, por ir bien o mal, pero no se trata de cataclismos...

Por cierto...funciona alguna línea de autobuses desde Helsinki? o desde algún báltico? lo sabes?


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Zelenski pide al presidente polaco Duda que envíe tropas al oeste de Ucrania

Un informante de la OP ha dicho que "Zielenski pidió a Duda que enviara tropas polacas al oeste de Ucrania para liberar a un grupo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la frontera con Bielorrusia".

Según los medios de comunicación ucranianos, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tiene la intención de utilizar las tropas liberadas para "estabilizar el frente oriental".

Duda dijo anteriormente que no habría más fronteras y que ucranianos y polacos "construirían una felicidad común". Esto parecía una excusa para entrar en Ucrania, y ahora también lo ha pedido.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que el Presidente de Polonia es un buen hombre. Un hombre sencillo y decente, un católico de a pie que demostraba su humildad en actos públicos con acciones como la de saltarse el protocolo para impedir que una hostia Consagrada fuera desecrada a causa del viento. No fue un acto gratuito estudiado por un gabinete de relaciones públicas para quedar bien, sino algo realmente espontáneo que demostraba su profunda Fé y amor por Cristo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que usted cree que ir a misa y correr atras de una ostia hace que un hombre sea decente y buena persona. Pinochet iba a misa 2 veces al día. Era gran padre y mejor abuelo, fue el peor de todos los dictadores sudamericanos.
El catolicismo es la peor de todas las variantes cristianas. Institucionalizó la hipocresía. Una persona puede hacer todas las atrocidades que quiera. Total... va se confiesa y listo... vuelta a empezar


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tranqui, que me iré a donde yo decida, aquí no mandas tu, alguien te lo tendrá que decir, no?
> 
> Además, primero tengo que extender la idea de que en España, el estado, no sirve..Ah! y la independencia de Madrid, por supuesto



Bip Bip Catañordo Detected !!!.


----------



## Argentium (23 May 2022)

Putin, jodete...   

*El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias y se revaloriza más de un 6% en el día hasta los 59 frente al euro, su mayor valor desde junio de 2015*
15:25 || 23/05/2022


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El frente está en ebullición desde Liman hasta Avdiivka. Considera todo el arco del Donbás en movimiento. Ya podemos distinguir el fuego de los obuses soviéticos y americanos por su sonido. Los M777 tardan más en recargarse, o los operadores son estúpidos o el sistema es una mierda. Gracias a Dios. Fuentes ucranianas informan tímidamente sobre la retirada de las tropas de Severodonetsk. Pero aún no puedo confirmarlo. La niebla de la guerra se disipará pronto.

En general, la confianza del Estado Mayor de las AFU en las tropas movilizadas obviamente no funciona. Está claro que el régimen está ahorrando cuadros, forma algunas formaciones de reserva con la vista puesta en varios meses, y para ello lanza al combate a un gran número de personal no preparado. Un enfoque caníbal, que no augura nada bueno. Además, incluso detrás del velo de la propaganda ucraniana total, se puede ver la verdadera actitud de los líderes del régimen hacia el personal. Es brutal. 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 для жалоб на обеспечение в ходе мобилизации: @mobilization_rus_bot военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Ahora, mientras la atención pública está distraída por la captura de los bastardos de Azovstal, me gustaría recordarles el segundo centro del ucronazismo, es decir, la ciudad de Kharkiv. Y mientras los bastardos de Azov ya están declarando en masa, el destacamento Kraken de Kharkiv, sigue esperando el castigo.

Kraken es diferente de Azov. Kraken está formado por los más repugnantes engendros, violadores y criminales. Los responsables del SBU que comandan este destacamento son como ellos.

Ucrania está utilizando las tácticas de los llamados "escuadrones de la muerte" en la región de Kharkiv.
Según testigos presenciales, unidades no identificadas y sin insignias están operando en el pueblo de Stary Saltov, capturando a los residentes locales y llevándolos a un destino desconocido.

Los militares ucranianos capturados que cubren las acciones de estas unidades dicen que están comandadas por oficiales del SBU que hablan ucraniano con acento "occidental". Las unidades operan de noche, irrumpiendo en las casas sin mostrar ningún documento, llevándose a los sospechosos de simpatizar con Rusia.

Según los familiares de los secuestrados, los tatuajes criminales eran visibles en los brazos de los soldados de estos escuadrones.

No hace mucho tiempo hubo un caso así. En Stary Saltov, cinco edificios de apartamentos residenciales fueron "apilados" desde un tanque por orden de oficiales del SBU, sin explicación alguna. No se anunció la evacuación de las casas, los que lograron escapar lo hicieron. En esencia, se trata de un acto de terror directo contra su propia población, un crimen de guerra sin límite de tiempo.

Es bastante obvio qué objetivos persigue el SBU en el sureste de Ucrania. Las tácticas clásicas de los "escuadrones de la muerte" son una copia directa de las de Estados Unidos. Los estadounidenses utilizan activamente esta "innovación" en todos los países a los que llevan los valores democráticos.

En América Latina, estas unidades se convirtieron en la pesadilla de varias generaciones, algo similar se hizo después en Irak y Siria.

Era lo mismo en todas partes: los radicales y los delincuentes eran el núcleo de las unidades. Los condenados por delitos graves siguen siendo el material más prometedor para los servicios de seguridad. Están a su completa merced, no tienen derechos y saben que su futuro, incluida su vida, depende de la ejecución de las órdenes.

Exactamente lo mismo está ocurriendo ahora en el sureste de Ucrania. "Los escuadrones de la muerte operan bajo el control del SBU, compuesto tanto por nazis como por criminales liberados de la cárcel. Estas unidades operan extraoficialmente, no tienen ningún estatus, pero están amparadas por las AFU, y a menudo participan en crímenes.

Definitivamente llegaremos a todos los "kraken" y sus comandantes. Que sean capturados, destruidos o simplemente desaparezcan no es tan importante. Lo importante es saber si el Papa y otros líderes euroatlánticos pedirán clemencia para ellos, o se limitarán a lavarse las manos como si nunca hubieran oído tales cosas.









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenski pide al presidente polaco Duda que envíe tropas al oeste de Ucrania
> 
> Un informante de la OP ha dicho que "Zielenski pidió a Duda que enviara tropas polacas al oeste de Ucrania para liberar a un grupo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la frontera con Bielorrusia".
> 
> ...



Que le ofrezca lo mismo a Rumania, enviar soldados rumanos al oblast, a la ciudad de Odessa y toda la guarnicion ucraniana de la provincia al frente, a disparar a los rusos !!!.


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Los rusos ya están entrando en Krasny Liman

Las fuerzas aliadas liberaron la parte norte de Krasny Liman.

Las fuerzas combinadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la Milicia Popular de la RPD ocuparon la parte norte de la ciudad de Krasny Liman.

Ahora, incluso fuentes ucranianas confirman el control de nuestro ejército en las calles Podstepnaya, Kazatskaya y Yubileynaya.

Sin embargo, las fuerzas aliadas avanzaron aún más. Los residentes de la parte norte de la ciudad informan que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están revisando documentos allí, lo que indica que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsadas más al sur.

Al menos una parte de Krasny Liman todavía está bajo el control del enemigo. Los residentes publican un video filmado cerca de la Iglesia de San Nicolás el Taumaturgo en la parte sur de la ciudad, que aún no ha sido liberada por nuestro ejército.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso no es normal. Podría ser Que estén usando las compras de rublod para perjudicar a Rusia? Haciéndola menos competitiva en los mercados internacionales al ser sus productos más caros



Lo que exporta Rusia es no son bienes de consumo, sino materias primas o bienes de alta tecnología (aviones, cohetes,...) que no se pueden conseguir de otra forma.
En economía son bienes con poca elasticidad, a pesar de que suba el precio su demanda se mantiene o baja solo ligeramente, eso permite aumentar sus beneficios.


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Es una imagen para la historia, como por desgracia muchas otras que estamos viendo.
> Este hecho me sugiere las siguientes reflexiones:
> 
> 1- Acabo de mirar las noticias de ucrania de RTVE, por eso de ser la voz oficial del país y la que debería ser más imparcial y no aparece esta noticia, como no he visto otras de civiles atados a farolas, golpeados, torturados y algunos muertos por congelación al haberles echado agua encima durante las noches a temperaturas bajo cero
> ...



Paso del Luqui y del Chester y del Yoda! Me traen loca a Leia. 
Pero muy acertado comentario.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El asalto a Liman. Según mis informaciones, las tropas rusas se han afianzado en Krasny Liman, el enemigo se ha retirado hacia el oeste, detrás del ferrocarril. "Vamos a pinchar", informan desde el campo.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El problema es que usted cree que ir a misa y correr atras de una ostia hace que un hombre sea decente y buena persona. Pinochet iba a misa 2 veces al día. Era gran padre y mejor abuelo, fue el peor de todos los dictadores sudamericanos.
> El catolicismo es la peor de todas las variantes cristianas. Institucionalizó la hipocresía. Una persona puede hacer todas las atrocidades que quiera. Total... va se confiesa y listo... vuelta a empezar



No hombre, ¿cómo voy a creer eso? No infiera de mi post que correlación es igual a causalidad. Todo el mundo sabe en Polonia que Duda es un buen chico y un poco tontaco, no me lo compare usted al amigo de la Thatcher. Mi post iba por el camino de que incluso un hombre como Duda, que a todas luces es un buenazo y un inocentón romántico, es capaz de causar un perjuicio de consecuencias incalculables debido a su irenismo. Lo que sí me deja con el culo torcido es lo que ha dicho en la Verkhovna Rada de que los invasores seran sentados ante un Tribunal Internacional por sus atentados contra los derechos humanos, y no me puedo creer que ignore el sufrimiento al que el Donbass ha estado sometidos durante 8 años por las bombas de su propio ejército bajo la excusa de una operacion antiterrorisa, la famosa ATO.

Lo de que el catolicismo esuna variante cristiana, mejor dejémoslo para otros subforo. Tan católicos son los romanos como los ortodoxos como los coptos, etc. Ser católico es simplemente ser cristiano universal, aparte de las rencillas de Constantinopla con Roma y la separación de los luteranos, etc.

Se nota que usted no se confiesa, desconoce cómo funciona, no es un legalismo como el que usted describe. Si no hay arrpentimiento del corazón (no solo de la boca y al palabra, y eso solo lo conocoe Dios), sincero propósito de enmienda (y una vez más, eso reside en el corazón y solo Dios lo conoce), por mucha absolución que el confesor imparta queda al Juicio Divino el perdón, asi que cuidado los Católicos con el abuso del Sacramento, que luego puede haber sorpresas.

De acuerdo en lo de la institucionalización de la hipocresía, que es lo que a mí me mantuvo separado de mi Fé durante casi 30 años.


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Un poco más de sótanos azovstali.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Menudos HP cambiando configuración para que ciertos posts no lleguen ya.

De GW Phillips.


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No hombre, ¿cómo voy a creer eso? No infiera de mi post que correlación es igual a causalidad. Todo el mundo sabe en Polonia que Duda es un buen chico y un poco tontaco, no me lo compare usted al amigo de la Thatcher. Mi post iba por el camino de que incluso un hombre como Duda, que a todas luces es un buenazo y un inocentón romántico, es capaz de causar un perjuicio de consecuencias incalculables debido a su irenismo. Lo que sí me deja con el culo torcido es lo que ha dicho en la Verkhovna Rada de que los invasores seran sentados ante un Tribunal Internacional por sus atentados contra los derechos humanos, y no me puedo creer que ignore el sufrimiento al que el Donbass ha estado sometidos durante 8 años por las bombas de su propio ejército bajo la excusa de una operacion antiterrorisa, la famosa ATO.
> 
> Lo de que el catolicismo esuna variante cristiana, mejor dejémoslo para otros subforo. Tan católicos son los romanos como los ortodoxos como los coptos, etc. Ser católico es simplemente ser cristiano universal, aparte de las rencillas de Constantinopla con Roma y la separación de los luteranos, etc.
> 
> ...



Conozco muy bien esa "fe". Me la inculcaron desde chiquito sin preguntarme nada. Pero un día deje de ser una oveja y desperté.
Pero la dejó acá porque este es el hilo de Ucrania
Saludo conforero.


----------



## risto mejido (23 May 2022)

estan locos estos polacos, pensaba que los ucras por querer nuestros tanques tenian morro, pero estos ya nos superan, que peligro madre del amor hermoso


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Nuevo término, captura de la ciudad "entrada de unidad de reconocimiento"


----------



## risto mejido (23 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Menudos HP cambiando configuración para que ciertos posts no lleguen ya.
> 
> De GW Phillips.



haz pantallazo y lo agregas como imagen


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Lucha por Krasny Liman el 23 de mayo. Vista de los incendios desde el espacio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

He visto un ataque del TOS a Krasny Liman. Por supuesto, no sólo el almacén fue alcanzado allí - se puede ver la detonación característica, sino que las casas adyacentes también fueron alcanzadas - tanto por la explosión de la munición del depósito de las AFU como por los misiles TOS que cayeron cerca. Por supuesto, si las AFU no hubieran colocado, como es habitual, instalaciones militares en zonas residenciales, nadie las habría golpeado con el TOS. Pero en cuanto la ciudad sea liberada, veremos las consecuencias del ataque.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Asalto a Liman. Según mi información, las tropas rusas se atrincheraron en Krasny Liman, el enemigo se retiró hacia el oeste, detrás del ferrocarril. “Nos vamos a apretar”, informan desde el campo.


----------



## Cga (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Bip Bip Catañordo Detected !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067965



Yo ya lo había detectado hace tiempo. Es anglo y antiespañol. Un asquete


----------



## Baubens2 (23 May 2022)

Yo en esta guerra no puedo apoyar ni a la otan ni a Rusia. Los únicos que pierden son los de abajo como siempre muriendo por las élites.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Las consecuencias de un ataque a una instalación en Artemivsk. Parece haber sido la ubicación de algún grupo de AFU o Volkssturm.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


Artemivsk, las consecuencias de la llegada de hoy al Inyaz, cuyo edificio fue utilizado por las AFU y la TrO local.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hermericus (23 May 2022)

Mientras Zelensky dice que ha habido 25.000 muertos civiles, la ONU da la cifra de 3.800 a 19 de mayo.

Mientras Zelensky dice que han matado a 25.000 soldados rusos, USA da la cifra de 10.000. Rusia dice 1.400

Mientras Zelensky dice que han muerto 2.500 soldados ucranianos, USA da la cifra de 10.000. Rusia dice 24.000


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

Zelensky anunció el número de soldados ucranianos muertos en un ataque ruso al centro de entrenamiento de Desna en la región de Chernihiv.

"Hoy terminamos el trabajo en Desna. Desafortunadamente, 87 víctimas fueron encontradas bajo los escombros allí. 87 muertos", dijo Zelensky durante un discurso en Davos.


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 May 2022)

*Ucrania, la nueva frontera de Estados Unidos*



«Estados Unidos ha dado más ayuda militar a Ucrania que a cualquier otro país en las últimas dos décadas, y el doble del coste anual de la guerra de Afganistán, incluso cuando las tropas estadounidenses estaban sobre el terreno»

Entre la propaganda y el relato domesticado, entre las narraciones improvisadas y las verdades negadas, en la embriaguez de quienes confunden a los nazis con los irredentistas y la rendición con la evacuación, si hay algo claro en esta guerra por delegación que Estados Unidos está haciendo librar a los ucranianos es que Kiev está completamente supeditada -y no desde hoy- a los intereses estadounidenses. Ha salido a la luz que la influencia total de Washinton en Kiev comenzó antes del golpe de estado del Euro Maidan. Al principio, la actividad de Estados Unidos se dedicó a organizar el golpe de Estado, y luego continuó con una continua y profunda injerencia en los asuntos internos del país, hasta el punto de exhibir una hetero-dirección.

Londres y Washington llenaron los depósitos de armas de Ucrania, y la cantidad de su ejército (330.000 hombres), así como su nivel de armamento, eran, para un análisis neutral, escasamente compatibles con el presupuesto de un país cubierto de deudas y con un PIB nada excitante. Pero eso no es todo: el adiestramiento de sus milicias nazis y de su ejército regular, la formación de sus servicios secretos, el saqueo de sus recursos minerales y la utilización de su territorio para crear laboratorios de guerra bacteriológica -peligrosos en casa, pero excelentes cuando están cerca de Rusia- representaban la dimensión exacta de la presencia estadounidense en Ucrania.

Oligarcas, militares, políticos, militantes neonazis, cada uno jugó su papel. Toda una clase dirigente -si se quiere llamar así- y sus compinches han cedido la soberanía de Ucrania a Estados Unidos, con el que han encontrado identidad política y negocios en común. Kiev se hizo voluntariamente funcional a la estrategia estadounidense, que tenía y tiene dos objetivos: apoderarse de sus considerables riquezas territoriales y del subsuelo y utilizarla como peón clave en la provocación política y militar contra Moscú.

La prueba de este entrelazamiento de intereses también puede verse al medir las inversiones estadounidenses en Kiev. Según la congresista demócrata de Missouri, Cori Bush, «Estados Unidos ha dado más ayuda militar a Ucrania que a cualquier otro país en las últimas dos décadas, y el doble del coste anual de la guerra de Afganistán, incluso cuando las tropas estadounidenses estaban sobre el terreno».

Y como el diablo acecha en los detalles, conviene señalar que uno de los principales beneficiarios de los fondos estadounidenses para Ucrania es Raytheon, de cuyo consejo de administración formaba parte el secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, antes de ser llamado por Biden a la Casa Blanca; o que Hunter Biden (el hijo del presidente) es el principal beneficiario de la minería en Ucrania. Son, por supuesto, meras coincidencias.

Rusia tenía sus propias razones para considerar que el nazismo ucraniano en alianza con Estados Unidos era una amenaza para su seguridad nacional. Los intentos de golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia y Kazajistán (miembros de la OTSC), que en las intenciones de Washington debían cercar a Rusia, y las masivas maniobras militares de la OTAN que tuvieron lugar hasta unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera rusa, fueron la aplicación directa sobre el terreno de la cumbre atlántica de junio de 2021, en la que los gobiernos de Moscú y Pekín fueron definidos explícitamente como enemigos y su alianza como una «influencia creciente a la que hay que oponerse».

*De la neutralidad a la hostilidad*
¿Objetivo que se pretende alcanzar con una nueva ampliación de la Alianza? No cabe duda de que la decisión de Suecia y Finlandia de ingresar en la OTAN, poniendo fin a su historia de neutralidad, altera el equilibrio militar en Europa. Sólo Austria e Irlanda permanecen fuera de la OTAN, pero de nuevo se trata de una cuestión de forma más que de fondo. Aunque Suecia y Finlandia siempre han sido socios de la Alianza Atlántica, con la que han realizado regularmente ejercicios conjuntos y han tenido acceso a suministros militares, el ingreso formal en la OTAN supone el fin de una era que había desembocado en los «Acuerdos de Helsinki».

Se podría especular que con la entrada de Estocolmo y Helsinki en la OTAN, Rusia ha aumentado el número de sus enemigos, pero esto sería una lectura superficial de una coyuntura a corto plazo. Ciertamente, desde el punto de vista militar, no se trata de una decisión trivial, ya que se trata de dos potencias del Ártico que están reforzando su peso estratégico en virtud de los cambios climáticos de los últimos 30 años, que han transformado en parte el Ártico en una salida navegable. Pero, como ya ha declarado Putin, la entrada de los dos países no es un problema en sí mismo, ya que ambos han declarado que no albergarán bases nucleares ni rampas de misiles.

No cabe duda de que la nueva configuración de la OTAN dará a Moscú la oportunidad de aumentar el nivel de equipamiento militar en la zona, con un incremento particular en la base de Kalinigrad. En términos más generales, servirá para producir una profunda revisión y modernización de la doctrina militar rusa y, además, provocará un aumento del dispositivo chino (por ahora esencialmente científico) en el Ártico.

Militarmente, ambos países comparten una frontera de 1.340 kilómetros con Rusia, que, sin embargo, controla el Báltico y el Ártico con su base militar de Kaliningrado. Kaliningrado se encuentra en una posición clave por dos razones: por un lado, el puerto del Mar Báltico que alberga la base de la flota naval rusa está situado en una de las pocas zonas donde el mar no se congela. Alberga los sistemas Iskander, es decir, misiles balísticos tácticos de corto alcance capaces de transportar ojivas nucleares, con un alcance de hasta 500 kilómetros, y los misiles lanzados desde las rampas como desde los submarinos pueden golpear cualquier lugar de Europa. Por otro lado, al controlar el corredor de Suwalki -que conecta el óblast con Bielorrusia y es el único paso terrestre entre Polonia y los países bálticos- Moscú podría aislar a Letonia, 
Estonia y Lituania de un solo golpe e imponerse rápidamente a Varsovia.

Veremos cuáles son las condiciones para que los dos países nórdicos se incorporen a la OTAN, ya que en ausencia de un sentido de la proporción la ventaja de la posición especial podría convertirse en la desventaja de una peligrosa exposición. Por lo que entendemos, Moscú reaccionará modulando su respuesta a lo que parece en todo caso una decisión basada en un principio de hostilidad que sustituye al anterior de neutralidad. Suecia y Finlandia se convertirán a partir de ahora en objetivos militares. Queda por ver si sus poblaciones acogerán con agrado la salida de la neutralidad para convertirse en objetivos.

Por su parte, los europeos occidentales ni siquiera deberían alegrarse de este nuevo plan: Kalinigrad constituye una parte del territorio ruso en medio de la Unión Europea: con una superficie de 15.000 kilómetros cuadrados y enclavada entre Lituania y Polonia, es un importante puesto militar ruso situado a 1.400 kilómetros de París y Londres, 530 de Berlín y 280 de Varsovia. En resumen, en contra de lo que podría sugerir la suma matemática, la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia no representa en absoluto un refuerzo del nivel de seguridad del continente, sino un aumento del riesgo de conflicto, y el nuevo acuerdo balístico de Rusia aumentará la fragilidad militar de Europa.

El nuevo equilibrio militar que se está formando nos devuelve a los bloques, sólo que ahora son tres y ya no dos. Pone fin a una época en la que la idea de distensión y seguridad colectiva se formalizó con acuerdos como los de Helsinki de 1975, los tratados Salt 1 y Salt 2 de 1972 o el acuerdo Safe Skies de 1992, todos ellos formalmente destrozados por Trump y sustancialmente por Biden.

Probablemente esto es lo que quiso decir Estados Unidos cuando aplaudió el fin de la Guerra Fría: el comienzo de la caliente.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> estan locos estos polacos, pensaba que los ucras por querer nuestros tanques tenian morro, pero estos ya nos superan, que peligro madre del amor hermoso



Que cabrones los polacos ... Parece mentira que no recuerden como les dejaron vendidos los anglos en la I y II GM (dos veces en esta) y se dediquen ahora a hacerle el juego.


----------



## tomasjos (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo pretenderías comer....del estado? paguitas?



Que yo sepa para producir cosas no hace falta ser liberal, ni globalista ni progresista. Antes del 80 España y Europa producían y no eran nada de eso, y los liberales eran una minoría en Europa, y en España no existían


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

La limpieza de Kamyshevakha. A pesar de algunas afirmaciones, la aldea aún no ha sido tomada: hay combates callejeros. La captura de Kamyshevakha es un paso importante hacia la eliminación de la fortaleza de Gorsko-Zolotoi, así como la captura de Vrubovka. Los contactos del LNR dijeron que el enemigo había estado enviando refuerzos a Kamyshevakha hace unos días con el fin de mantenerla el mayor tiempo posible.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo dicho, el mar cada vez más perdido. El aire definitivamente perdido. La guerra empezará a visualizarse como perdida para los rusos en no más ya de 3 semanas. La duda es cómo responderán los militares rusos ante esa evidencia dolorosa.



Hoy toca reflote.
Han pasado tres semanas ¿Ya se han rendido los ruskis o les concedes otra prorroga?
¿Verás en tres meses?


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Yo en esta guerra no puedo apoyar ni a la otan ni a Rusia. Los únicos que pierden son los de abajo como siempre muriendo por las élites.



Los de abajo en el Donbas estaban siendo exterminados por las élites ucranianas.
Los equidistantes como tú, sois los primeros que merecéis ser fusilados, y tenéis todo mi desprecio.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

La demencial y negligente actitud rusa de las primeras semanas nos ha conducido a esto. El dopaje de los ucronazis está siendo épico.









Lista completa de la milmillonaria ayuda militar de Estados Unidos a Ucrania


Una detallada nota del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos acaba de informar, con una precisa relación de sistemas e importes, el estado a día...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)




----------



## golden graham (23 May 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mientras Zelensky dice que ha habido 25.000 muertos civiles, la ONU da la cifra de 3.800 a 19 de mayo.
> 
> Mientras Zelensky dice que han matado a 25.000 soldados rusos, USA da la cifra de 10.000. Rusia dice 1.400
> 
> Mientras Zelensky dice que han muerto 2.500 soldados ucranianos, USA da la cifra de 10.000. Rusia dice 24.000



Zelenski "el trolas"


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Cómo empezó vs Cómo va.


----------



## INE (23 May 2022)

Yo cada día alucino más con los embargos. El euro se cotiza ya a 62 rublos y el USD a 58 rublos. Alucinante,
como siga así vamos a llegar a la paridad.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hoy toca reflote.
> Han pasado tres semanas ¿Ya se han rendido los ruskis o les concedes otra prorroga?
> ¿Verás en tres meses?



Estimado..., la cuestión no es si los ucros llegan a Moscú o "se rinden" (porque los ucros no han atacado) sino si los rusos han hecho algún avance importante en estas 3 semanas o si han retrocedido algo. Y la realidad es que han retrocedido (no sólo es Kiev, también en Jarkov) y apenas han tomado alguna aldea en el Dombás, además de terminar (por fin) la captura de una fábrica en Mariupol. Frentes estancados, con rearme y cada vez mayor apoyo político y militar de Occidente. Estancamiento significa derrota rusa, sin paliativos. Porque el que no se rinde es Farlopensky, tampoco se anula al ejercito ucronazi y continua la sangría. Eso es... una puta mierda de "operación especial", una derrota clara que está costando vidas y sufrimiento a montones.
No le "refloto" lo que decían (decíamos al inicio de esta operación, porque me sonrojo y se sonrojaría usted también). A la espera del "caldero"... el de la abuela sustancialmente.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Aparte de dibujitos idiotas... tiene algo que aportar y rebatir con argumentos?


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cómo empezó vs Cómo va.



Aquí tenéis a esta belleza ucraniana de cerca...
Las mejores hace lustros que ejercen como putas en Moscú, con sugar daddies, o cazando en el Tinder.

Lo que quedaba en Ucrania era vomitivo, nivel bigotudas españolas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rublo, qué estás haciendo, para.
> 
> Euro - 58.
> El dólar está a 57.
> ...



jodiendo al dólar, eso es lo que esta haciendo, primero sube y luego baja esa es mi impresión


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)

"El batallón Azov no se rindió, pero obligó a los rusos a tomarlos prisioneros" - Medios italianos


----------



## pirivi-parava (23 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> "El batallón Azov no se rindió, pero obligó a los rusos a tomarlos prisioneros" - Medios italianos


----------



## Azrael_II (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Un reloj trofeo, el antiguo propietario ya no tendrá ningún uso para él.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

La región de Kherson abandonará completamente la zona hryvnya a finales de 2022.

A partir de 2023, en su territorio sólo circulará el rublo ruso. Las pensiones y los salarios ya se pagan a los residentes en rublos.
A partir de ahora, los pagos que no sean en efectivo también podrán realizarse únicamente en rublos.

En general, el esquema de transición de la hryvnia al rublo es muy similar al del DNR y el LNR, con el mismo periodo de transición intermedio cuando las dos monedas están en circulación simultáneamente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (23 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



@JAGGER @rejon alguna explicación a los "centenares de generales muertos"? o es otra accion de propaganda otanesca, menuda panda de desinformadores hay aqui


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Apoyo plenamente la propuesta de erigir monumentos a Pavel Sudoplatov en Moscú y en su Melitopol natal. En estos tiempos será un acto muy simbólico.

Proponemos que se erija un monumento a P. Sudoplatov en Moscú y en su tierra natal, en la ciudad rusa de Melitopol.
El 7 de julio es una fecha memorable: 115 años del nacimiento del legendario chekista.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Azrael_II (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Bien, que recuerden la vergüenza de los nazis

Las autoridades nazis de la región de Lviv quieren construir un monumento a los nazis que se rindieron desde Azovstal.

El monumento está previsto en el territorio de la Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Socorro Inmaculado de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (23 May 2022)

*Recordando el 41: los europeos vuelven a exportar cereales ucranianos *


*Saqueo occidental *
Hasta marzo de 2022, Occidente consideraba exclusivamente los recursos de hidrocarburos -petróleo y gas natural- como motivo digno de guerra. Estas sustancias gobernaron el mundo y se derramaron ríos de sangre por ellas. Pero con el inicio de la operación especial "Z" todo cambió. Según la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Canadá, Melini Jolie,

“millones de toneladas de cereales atascados en ascensores ucranianos”.

Y no dejes que los líderes occidentales duerman en paz. Ahora, el trigo, el maíz, el girasol, la colza y la soja se han convertido en el principal producto básico de importancia estratégica. Rusia ha limitado la exportación de cereales, en India hay un calor sofocante que amenaza con dejar sin pan a mil millones de personas -es hora de pensar en la seguridad alimentaria-, percibieron en Bruselas. La interrupción del suministro ruso de fertilizantes minerales también causa problemas, sin los cuales Europa no podrá mantener los precios del pan dentro de límites razonables. Llegó al punto de que los granjeros recordaron la buena y antigua tradición de introducir heces humanas en los campos agrícolas. En particular, los agricultores holandeses instaron a sus conciudadanos a no ser tímidos y suministrar a los agricultores sus propios desechos. El iniciador de la acción, Wim van den Hengel, está tratando de convencer a los europeos:

“Tiramos valiosos desechos humanos y compramos fertilizantes caros, en su mayoría de Rusia. El excremento humano es en realidad un recurso valioso que tiramos por el desagüe todos los días”.
El jefe de la UNPO, Guterres, ofreció levantar parte de las sanciones contra Rusia y Bielorrusia a cambio del levantamiento de parte de las sanciones, por ejemplo, sobre la venta de alimentos y fertilizantes. En respuesta, cuenta con el desbloqueo de los puertos ucranianos para la exportación del grano acumulado. Resulta una imagen muy interesante: primero, Europa y los Estados Unidos imponen sanciones draconianas contra Rusia y luego, al darse cuenta de que el hambre no es una tía, retroceden. E incluso antes de la finalización de la operación especial militar en Ucrania. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores ya respondió, proponiendo considerar solo el tema del levantamiento de sanciones por el momento. Mientras tanto, los alemanes temían seriamente el hambre en el mundo, que podría afectar a entre 300 y 1.000 millones de personas, y los países de la UE se encuentran entre las posibles víctimas. Aquí en el Reino Unido, la ciudad de Eastbourne declara el estado de emergencia debido a un fuerte aumento en el número de hambrientos y necesitados. Sorprende que los padres ingleses se vean obligados a saltarse comidas solo para alimentar a sus hijos. Uno solo puede simpatizar y aconsejar coordinar con el Gabinete de Ministros la próxima entrega de sistemas de misiles a Ucrania para prolongar aún más el conflicto. Pero los europeos tienen una salida: cambiar el grano ucraniano por arma _ En pocas palabras, aprovechar la impotencia del pueblo de Ucrania y saquear abiertamente. El kush es muy decente: según los EE. UU., Canadá y Europa, se han acumulado en el país al menos 25 millones de toneladas de trigo y alrededor de 10 millones de toneladas de semillas oleaginosas. A modo de comparación, esto sería suficiente para Ucrania durante un año y medio, incluso si los agricultores locales se perdieran la temporada de siembra actual. Además, algunos de los consumidores están ahora en Europa, y algunos están en los territorios liberados por Rusia.


Aquí, francamente, huele a fatiga occidental por el problema ucraniano: ¿por qué no obligar al país a hacer las paces con Rusia con el espectro de una próxima hambruna? Construya, por así decirlo, una derrota controlada de Kiev con una mínima pérdida de prestigio. La Europa ilustrada con los no menos ilustrados Estados Unidos lograron ahuyentar bajo sanciones el 19% del suministro mundial de cebada, el 14% del trigo y el 4% del maíz. Suministran armas pesadas con la esperanza de una pronta derrota del mayor proveedor de trigo del mundo: Rusia. Y junto con Ucrania, nuestro país controla alrededor de un tercio de todos los cultivos agrícolas. Es terrible pensar, pero, probablemente, los europeos se han dado cuenta de un callejón sin salida. Por supuesto, en palabras, los líderes europeos están listos para "luchar" por Kiev hasta la derrota estratégica del Kremlin. Pero no es ningún secreto que las palabras de los jugadores occidentales muy a menudo se apartan de la realidad. Recuerde cuánto chilló la iniciativa de pagar el gas ruso en rublos. Ahora la mayoría de los consumidores de la Unión Europea ya han abierto cuentas especiales con Gazprombank. Sin embargo, a pesar de todo el ingenio de los europeos, el deseo de forzar a Ucrania a una rendición honorable está lejos de ser el único objetivo de exportar una cantidad tan significativa de granos.

*Todo para caballeros respetables *
Los alemanes en 1941 tenían pensamientos bastante racionales cuando exportaron grano de Ucrania en escalones. En primer lugar, para alimentar a los burgueses bien alimentados, y allí, tal vez, los franceses y los checos cercanos obtendrán las sobras. Entonces, en 2022, los europeos ahora consolidados tienen la intención de sacar el grano mal tirado de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, la Unión Europea todavía tiene suficiente grano, aunque a precios inflados, pero Bruselas puede seguir siendo un exportador de excedente de grano. Con una advertencia: si la operación especial termina pronto, la India se enfriará y el coronavirus desaparecerá para siempre. ¿Y si la resistencia de los nacionalistas ucranianos, alimentada por Occidente, continúa durante varios meses más? Ucrania no ha podido sembrar la mitad del plan para 2022 y, muy probablemente, no sembrará. Y el precio del trigo bate todos los récords y se acerca a los 440 euros la tonelada. Esto nunca ha sucedido. ¿Cómo resetear el precio del pan? Así es, sacarlos de Ucrania, que está en llamas. Después de todo, nadie dirá nada en contra, el régimen de Kiev está en la posición equivocada ahora. Y ahora, desde Odessa, bloqueada del mar por los trenes, de lo contrario por los tractores, el grano fluye gradualmente hacia el oeste. Pero no es rápido y es peligroso: ni siquiera es una hora, los transportes caerán bajo el golpe de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales. Desde finales de febrero, las reservas locales de 200 mil toneladas se han sacado urgentemente de Odessa. Por cierto, se suponía que la "calibración" del famoso puente a Rumania detendría este proceso. Los estadounidenses, que recientemente adoptaron tan solemnemente la ley Lend-Lease 2.0, están considerando exportar granos incluso por aire: el precio de los alimentos en los mercados es muy alto. Por lo tanto, los europeos piden organizar un corredor humanitario desde Ucrania para la exportación de cereales por mar. No solo desde el puerto de Odessa, sino también desde Reni con Ishmael. Las negociaciones han estado ocurriendo, según el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, durante más de un día. En cualquier caso, Moscú debería pedir las máximas preferencias para el país. Además, la Unión Europea ni siquiera intenta dar cereales ucranianos al norte de África que sufre. Evaluar a los jesuitas - El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE, Josep Borrell, anunció que Europa

“ayudará a Ucrania a vaciar sus almacenes de granos para dejar espacio para una nueva cosecha”.

En Bruselas, si todo va según lo previsto, sacarán un buen beneficio con la venta de pan ya a precios bastante de mercado. Una excelente manera de recuperar los costos de apoyo a las fuerzas armadas de Kiev. Además, los precios definitivamente no volverán a su nivel anterior: Ucrania (u otra cosa en su lugar) perderá más de la mitad de la cosecha de este año. Recordemos que India, debido al calor anormal de principios de mayo, prohibió la exportación de cereales del país, y este es el segundo productor de trigo del mundo. La hambruna es inevitable, y Bruselas tiene mucho miedo de la migración de africanos a una Europa todavía bien alimentada. El grano ucraniano suavizará parcialmente los disturbios por hambre de los visitantes. Hay un tercer escenario en la mente de los patrones de Bruselas: la formación de una reserva de emergencia para la nación europea "blanca". Nadie piensa en los inmigrantes del sur, especialmente en los ucranianos. La próxima temporada de siembra, bajo cualquier escenario, no será fácil, incluso en el occidente desarrollado agrícolamente. Lo principal es mantener los estómagos europeos llenos, aunque sea a costa del último ucraniano.

*https://topwar.ru/196528-vspominaja-41-j-evropejcy-snova-vyvozjat-ukrainskoe-zerno.html*


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Este creo que es el mismo que hace unos días salía de una comisaría y lo metían en una furgoneta negra


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)

Si lo dice el MI6....será mentira.









"Vladimir Putin está enfermo y será enviado a un sanatorio en 2023", afirma el exjefe del MI6


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, requiere atención médica las 24 horas, Sir Richard Dearlove dice que es probable que el dictador enfermo sea enviado a...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Remequilox (23 May 2022)

Más sobre dimensión económica del conflicto, y materias primas:
Artemsil, la mayor empresa "salinera" de Europa (y quizás del mundo), sede en Soledar, a punto de caer en manos rusas.

*Artemsil dejó de trabajar debido a la guerra: Ucrania tendrá que importar más sal del extranjero*








“Артемсіль” через війну зупинила роботу: Україні доведеться ввозити більше солі з-за кордону


ДП “Артемсіль” - найбільше в Європі підприємство з солевидобутку - через бойові дії зупинило роботу в квітні. Запас готової продукції вивезли ще у квітні.



www.epravda.com.ua




_"El jefe de Artemsil cree que Ucrania ahora tendrá que importar más sal del exterior."
"Éramos la compañía de sal más grande de Europa. Nuestros clientes habituales incluyen Hungría, Polonia, Georgia, Moldavia, Azerbaiyán y Rumania"_









Артемсіль — Вікіпедія







uk.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATDTn (23 May 2022)

Pero no le hagas visitas jejeje
Haces vídeos riendote de él y todo son ventajas.


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Imágenes de la entrega del francotirador Ekaterina de "Azovstal" en cautiverio... Ella será juzgada en DPR... Hubo muchas evidencias de que los francotiradores dispararon contra civiles en Mariupol... Si se prueba, hay una pena de muerte en DPR donde se enfrentarán a la corte...


----------



## ATDTn (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a esta belleza ucraniana de cerca...
> Las mejores hace lustros que ejercen como putas en Moscú, con sugar daddies, o cazando en el Tinder.
> 
> Lo que quedaba en Ucrania era vomitivo, nivel bigotudas españolas.
> ...



¡El horror!


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Todo aquel que lucha contra Rusia resulta que es "nazi" o "neonazi'... Realmente curioso el uso indiscriminado del "nazismo"...


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

"Azovstal" - TODO

Es sorprendente la rapidez con la que los canales de telegram y los chats ucranianos han perdido el interés por el tema del Frente Nacional de Azov desde su rendición.

Tras la agonía mediática de intentar hacer pasar el cautiverio por una "evacuación", la frecuencia de las menciones ha caído en picado, y ha seguido disminuyendo constantemente desde el 20 de mayo, a pesar de la gran cantidad de noticias.

Por ejemplo, la noticia de que iban a ser juzgados en la DNR mereció de alguna manera menos mención que el llamamiento a la liberación del "Azov" del escenario de Eurovisión. Parece que cuantos más prisioneros se sacaban, mensajes había.



¿Quizá la "gente de Azov" dirigía los canales de tg ucranianos...?









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Zelensky está destruyendo sus propias fuerzas armadas.

El régimen de Kiev vuelve a cercar a su propia agrupación. En general, no está muy claro cómo el Estado Mayor de las AFU está de acuerdo con esto. La única explicación es que allí no hay generales que puedan tomar decisiones independientes. Todo lo deciden los asesores militares y políticos occidentales.

Y estos asesores no cuentan las pérdidas. ¿Para qué? 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @JAGGER @rejon alguna explicación a los "centenares de generales muertos"? o es otra accion de propaganda otanesca, menuda panda de desinformadores hay aqui



Ese no era general.
Qué pasó, lo reflotaron como al crucero Mobka?
Jajaja.


----------



## NoRTH (23 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este creo que es el mismo que hace unos días salía de una comisaría y lo metían en una furgoneta negra




que le hagan pasar por lo mismo que sus victimas


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Navalni tacha a Putin de "loco malvado" con armas nucleares y veto en la ONU.*
El encarcelado líder opositor ruso, *Alexéi Navalni*, ha llamado este lunes en un artículo en la revista "Time" al jefe del Kremlin, *Vladimir Putin*, "loco malvado" con armas nucleares y derecho de veto en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

"Los líderes mundiales hablaron hipócritamente durante años sobre el pragmatismo y las ventajas del comercio internacional. Así, se posicionaron para beneficiarse del petróleo y gas rusos, mientras el control del poder de Putin era cada vez más fuerte", ha dicho Navalni en el artículo. Ahora, añade, "la pregunta que se nos plantea, ¿cómo frenar a un loco malvado con un Ejército, armas nucleares y miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU?, aún debe ser respondida. Y somos nosotros quienes debemos hacerlo".

Putin *"nos ha recordado una vez más que el camino que empieza con 'un poco de fraude electoral' siempre desemboca en una dictadura. Y las dictaduras siempre llevan a una guerra. Es una lección que no deberíamos haber olvidado"*, destaca Navalni en su artículo.


----------



## piru (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado..., la cuestión no es si los ucros llegan a Moscú o "se rinden" (porque los ucros no han atacado) sino si los rusos han hecho algún avance importante en estas 3 semanas o si han retrocedido algo. Y la realidad es que han retrocedido (no sólo es Kiev, también en Jarkov) y apenas han tomado alguna aldea en el Dombás, además de terminar (por fin) la captura de una fábrica en Mariupol. Frentes estancados, con rearme y cada vez mayor apoyo político y militar de Occidente. Estancamiento significa derrota rusa, sin paliativos. Porque el que no se rinde es Farlopensky, tampoco se anula al ejercito ucronazi y continua la sangría. Eso es... una puta mierda de "operación especial", una derrota clara que está costando vidas y sufrimiento a montones.
> No le "refloto" lo que decían (decíamos al inicio de esta operación, porque me sonrojo y se sonrojaría usted también). A la espera del "caldero"... el de la abuela sustancialmente.



Qué diccionario más raro manejas. Veamos la RAE:
2. f. Mil. Vencimiento por completo de tropas enemigas, seguido por lo común de fuga desordenada.

A los rusos no les ha pasado nada de eso. Pero los nazis de Azovstal sí que se han rendido por completo.

¿Hay nuevo plazo para la derrota (según la RAE) rusa?


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Ucrania informa de que la mayor instalación de producción de sal de Ucrania y Europa ha sido cerrada como consecuencia de los combates cerca de Soledar y Artemivsk. Como resultado, Ucrania tendrá que comprar sal en el extranjero.

En consecuencia, el DNR se convertirá pronto en el propietario de la mayor instalación de producción de sal de Europa. Y puede incluso considerar la venta de sal a Ucrania. O no considerarlo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Nico (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cómo empezó vs Cómo va.




 

Lo dicho... la guerra en Twitter y Facebook la gana Ucrania de calle... pero en el terreno las cosas son diferentes.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> “Tiramos valiosos desechos humanos y compramos fertilizantes caros, en su mayoría de Rusia. El excremento humano es en realidad un recurso valioso que tiramos por el desagüe todos los días”.



Otra valiosa aportación de nuestra élites como la de la ducha de los adolescentes pero ahora para solucionar el hambre .. Guardamos nuestras mierdas en cubos y cuando las tengamos llenas abonamos el campo con ella?? Habría que tirarselas en la cabeza a los que dicen semejantes gilipolleces.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Una anciana resultó herida durante otro bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Arriesgando su vida, nuestros combatientes la llevan a un lugar seguro para recibir tratamiento médico bajo el estruendo de los disparos y la caída de proyectiles. La abuela pide con lágrimas en los ojos los nombres de los chicos para rezar por ellos, diciéndoles que llevaban ocho años esperando a un soldado ruso.

"¡Nos preguntábamos cuándo vendrías por fin! Esos fascistas ya nos han dominado".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*La mayoría de los heridos de Ucrania recibidos en Madrid están mutilados.*
La mayoría de los 25 heridos de la *guerra en Ucrania* que han llegado a este lunes a la Comunidad de Madrid para recibir asistencia en diferentes hospitales de la región, presentan *mutilaciones de diferentes partes del cuerpo y "una merma emocional importante"*.

En declaraciones a Efe, la supervisora de guardia del Summa 112, Verónica Real Martínez, ha reconocido que la acogida de estos pacientes ha sido una de las situaciones "más impactantes" que ha vivido en su trayectoria profesional, porque "te hace tomar consciencia de que en el mismo mundo hay realidades totalmente diferentes".

Ha explicado que le ha llamado la atención que *algunos de ellos rechazaran el traslado en silla de ruedas y prefirieran utilizar muletas*, y también le ha resultado extraño el escaso equipaje que traían los pacientes y los acompañantes que en ningún caso alcanzaba los 20 kilos que podían transportar en el vuelo.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todavía tiene recorrido, sigue siendo mas barato que en Europa.
> El galón son casi cuatro litros.



El problema no es la Gasolina es el precio del Diesel que es de uso mayúsculo para toda la infraestructura de transporte pesado de EEUU, y es en El Oeste y Centro del Atlántico (carretera) en dónde se encuentran los precios más altos de hasta +USD 6.00:









 Gasoline and Diesel Fuel Update


Gasoline and diesel fuel prices released weekly.




www.eia.gov


----------



## NoRTH (23 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo dicho... la guerra en Twitter y Facebook la gana Ucrania de calle... pero en el terreno las cosas son diferentes.



lol 

esta era la que iba ganando la guerra en twitter


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Otra valiosa aportación de nuestra élites como la de la ducha de los adolescentes pero ahora para solucionar el hambre .. Guardamos nuestras mierdas en cubos y cuando las tengamos llenas abonamos el campo con ella?? Habría que tirarselas en la cabeza a los que dicen semejantes gilipolleces.



Las heces de humanos y omnívoros en general no son muy buenas como abono, incluso pueden servir como herbicida como las de los perros. Para eso las buenas son las de hervíboros. Podemos hacer granjas de veganos.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Kadyrov es un carnicero que da bastante ascazo. No me extraña que los rusos usen a los chechenos como carne de cañón.



Me parece que ha ti se te han subido los humos de chupapollas, kadirov tendria que estar al lado de los grandes generales rusos, y lo estara es seguro, lo que ha vivido ese contra los fanaticos extremistas del islam es demasiado, su padre murio y el es el herederero, a los nancys los trata igual............


----------



## Xan Solo (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Zelensky está destruyendo sus propias fuerzas armadas.*
> 
> El régimen de Kiev vuelve a cercar a su propia agrupación. En general, no está muy claro cómo el Estado Mayor de las AFU está de acuerdo con esto. La única explicación es que allí no hay generales que puedan tomar decisiones independientes. Todo lo deciden los asesores militares y políticos occidentales.
> 
> ...



Y si...? Y si Zelenski fuese un agente ruso? Eso no explicaría muchas cosas? Qué ha hecho Zelenski para sacar a Ucrania del atolladero? 

Ha colocado a los Azov en una situación irrecuperable.

Está soltando paridas continuamente malmetiendo en toda Europa, hasta el punto de que gente está empezando a caer del guindo (temas como "Porcelanosa", como el nazi en Grecia, o como lo de hablar mal de España en los Países Bajos... pensémoslo, ¿realmente no estará hiperactuando?

Hiperactuar es cuando un actor se pasa de frenada, pero éste fulano es actor, y está dirigido por expertos... o sea que lo que muestra es lo que quiere mostrar, dentro de su escasa capacidad de maniobra lo de mostrarse un loco iluminado es, posiblemente, la única forma que tiene de joder a sus amos... o de apoyar la política rusa.

Porque imaginemos por un segundo que Zelenski fuese un tipo honesto, un patriota... ¿no debería salir en su televisión fusilando a sus asesores occidentales? ¿No sería una forma de "ofrecer la paz" con dignidad? ¿Qué otras alternativas tiene? ¿Entregar Ucrania a Polonia? ¿Realmente quiere pasar a la historia como el payaso que logró la desaparición completa de Ucrania? 

Poneos por un momento en la piel del personaje... que sí, que es un drogata, pero sigue siento un hombre de Krivoi Rog, un rusoparlante de origen medio judío, un mil leches como muchos ucros... ¿no tendrá suficiente dignidad como para ver que "la ha liado parda"? ¿De verdad está tan abducido que no se da cuenta de la que ha liado? 

Zelenski parece un activo muy valioso para Rusia, porque es un desastre... por eso pregunto: ¿Será un desastre pactado? 2500 azovitas puede que ahora lo tengan más claro...


----------



## Nico (23 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> El problema no es la Gasolina es el precio del Diesel que es de uso mayúsculo para toda la infraestructura de transporte pesado de EEUU, y es en El Oeste y Centro del Atlántico (carretera) en dónde se encuentran los precios más altos de hasta +USD 6.00:




Brutal. Para la estructura norteamericana estos precios son inasumibles (todo se hace en coche y los camiones son omnipresentes para el transporte de mercaderías).

Se vienen las curvas (ya hay aumentos de precios preocupantes para la gente en alimentos).


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Svetlodarsk, APU explotó la presa de uglegorsk TPP. En las casas vecinas, la gente tiene ventanas abiertas

A juzgar por el resultado, habrá más intentos. La presa sobrevivió.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Julc (23 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Y si...? Y si Zelenski fuese un agente ruso? Eso no explicaría muchas cosas? Qué ha hecho Zelenski para sacar a Ucrania del atolladero?
> 
> Ha colocado a los Azov en una situación irrecuperable.
> 
> ...



Lo que es innegable por muy follaotan que sea la gente, es que es un actor.


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 May 2022)

Antifascistas y anarquistas rusos se alían con el ejército ucranio en su lucha contra el fascismo ruso


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 May 2022)

Derivada económica…los rusos se han pasado de frenada con la guerra económica y necesitan levantar algunos tramites…


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*El comunicado atribuido al diplomático ruso ante la ONU que ha dimitido.*
El diplomático ruso *Boris Bondarev,* consejero en la Misión de Rusia ante la ONU en Ginebra, ha presentado su dimisión y ha manifestado en un comunicado su rechazo a la invasión de su país a Ucrania. El comunicado, publicado por la ONG UNWatch y que fuentes de la diplomacia en Ginebra consideran auténtico, afirma que* la invasión "no sólo es un crimen contra el pueblo ucraniano, sino también contra el ruso".

"En 20 años de carrera diplomática he visto diferentes etapas de la política exterior, pero nunca había estado tan avergonzado de mi país como desde el 24 de febrero"*, añade el texto, aludiendo a la fecha del inicio de la invasión. Según el texto, la diplomacia rusa ha empeorado en las últimas décadas con "un creciente nivel de mentiras y falta de profesionalidad", una degradación de la que el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Serguéi Lavrov "es un claro ejemplo".

"En 18 años ha pasado de ser un intelectual profesional y educado, al que se tenía en gran estima, a ser una persona que constantemente ofrece declaraciones conflictivas y amenaza al mundo, lo que incluye también a Rusia, con el uso de armas nucleares", asegura.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese no era general.
> Qué pasó, lo reflotaron como al crucero Mobka?
> Jajaja.



Ah no, no era general, vaya hombre, entonces que era, "comandante"? A ver si poneis trolls de mas calidad


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 May 2022)

Posiciones cochinorrusas haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer, arder.


----------



## Peineto (23 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> "El batallón Azov no se rindió, pero obligó a los rusos a tomarlos prisioneros" - Medios italianos



La tríada religiosa de católicos, protestantes y ortodoxos forma una extraño trío, que se encornuda mútuamente con los peores socios posibles -en general- en una patética guerra intestina, interminable por lo que se ve., y que responde más a intereses terrenales que celestiales.
A Dios lo suyo y al César lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ese no era general.
> Qué pasó, lo reflotaron como al crucero Mobka?
> Jajaja.



Ni puto caso a la puta loca del coño...


----------



## crocodile (23 May 2022)

Los territorios robados hace un siglo por los bolcheviques y en 1991 por USA/OTAN aprovechando la caída de la URSS vuelven a la madre Rusia.

La región Jerson abandonará por completo el hryvnia y cambiar al rublo a finales de año.

Esta declaración fue hecha por el jefe adjunto de la administración civil y militar-Kirill Stremousov.

Mientras tanto, dos monedas operan oficialmente en la región, a razón de 2 rublos por 1 hryvnia.

Todos los pagos no monetarios son sólo en rublos.


----------



## bigplac (23 May 2022)

Si tienen el rublo disparado y la inflacion mas o menos controlada, lo que tienen que hacer no es frenar, sino imprimir.



Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada económica…los rusos se han pasado de frenada con la guerra económica y necesitan levantar algunos tramites…


----------



## Yomateix (23 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Y si...? Y si Zelenski fuese un agente ruso? Eso no explicaría muchas cosas? Qué ha hecho Zelenski para sacar a Ucrania del atolladero?



La explicación es mucho más sencillo sin montarse conspiraciones. Zelensky es un tio sin muchas luces, pero egocéntrico y con labia. Consiguió el poder después de no ser nada....bueno, un actorcillo. Y se le subió el poder a la cabeza, sobretodo cuando comenzó a hacer negocios con EEUU y el hijo de Biden y vió que le comenzaban a llover millones. Se le subió el poder a la cabeza y comenzó a sancionar a rivales políticos o incluso uno murió en extrañas circunstancias. Y simple y llanamente se volvió un dictador que se pensaba que estaba por encima del bien y del mal, como la propia prensa lo catalogaba antes de la guerra, un dictador, sin más.

Llego la guerra y la prensa hizo el gran lavado de imágen. Le dijeron que era un héroe, EEUU le dijo que lo ayudarían y que pasaría a la historia como el gran héroe de Ucrania, el gran salvador. Y el como buen dictador realmente piensa que el es el gran salvador y que se merece que el resto de paises lo idolatren por ello, que no importa cuantas vidas se pierdan mientras el y solo el mande en Ucrania (por eso está cerrando el resto de partidos políticos y limpiando Ucrania de sus posibles rivales) porque solo el es el héroe elegido que puede salvar Ucrania, sin el Ucrania no vale para nada. Cualquiera que no lo idolatre y piense como el es el enemigo (como el político al que enviaba a las negociaciones....y unos días después hacía que ya detenido le pegasen un tiro)


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 May 2022)

Parece que los Rusos se están empleando a fondo.

Los medios #ucranianos informan que los ocupantes han comenzado a asaltar la ciudad de #Liman en la región de #Donetsk


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 May 2022)

Vehiculos blindados donados por Canadá ya están en Ucrania. Estos vehículos en sí mismos no tienen armas para poder matar invasores rusos, pero pueden transportar gente y armas que puedan matarlos.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Un diplomático de Rusia en Suiza anuncia su renuncia por su desacuerdo con la guerra de Ucrania.*
Un diplomático ruso en *la misión permanente del país ante las Naciones Unidas en Ginebra* ha anunciado este lunes que dejaría su cargo debido a su desacuerdo con la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú, una renuncia política poco habitual.

*Boris Bondarev, *quien se identificó en LinkedIn como consejero de la misión permanente de Rusia ante la ONU que trabajaba en el control de armas, ha dicho a Reuters: "Fui a la misión como cualquier otro lunes por la mañana, envié mi carta de renuncia y me fui. "

*"Empecé a imaginar esto hace unos años, pero la escala de este desastre me llevó a hacerlo",* ha continuado, refiriéndose a la *invasión rusa de Ucrania* que comenzó el 24 de febrero. Ha explicado que había planteado sus preocupaciones sobre la invasión al personal de alto nivel de la embajada en varias ocasiones. "Me dijeron que mantuviera la boca cerrada para evitar ramificaciones", ha explicado. La misión rusa permanente ante la ONU no ha hecho comentarios.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El ejército ruso asalta Liman, ¡más de 500 tropas de las AFU se rinden!

El grupo "Valiente" continúa su asalto al Liman ocupado en el DNR. Avanzando desde las afueras hacia el centro de la ciudad. Nuestras fuerzas informan que más de 500 tropas de las AFU ya se han rendido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Svetlodarsk, APU explotó la presa de uglegorsk TPP. En las casas vecinas, la gente tiene ventanas abiertas
> 
> A juzgar por el resultado, habrá más intentos. La presa sobrevivió.
> 
> ...



Estos hijos de puta como son independentistas prorusos buscan su maldicion, es lo mismo con los que dicen que son muy valientes los ucranianos, pero fuera de su casita claro.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Intento fallido de las AFU de volar la presa de la TPP de Uglegorska

Miedo para los habitantes de Myronivske, Luhaski, Myronivka, Vozdvizhenka. La voladura de la presa podría matar a muchas personas en las comunidades cercanas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Ya he dicho que el uso de los obuses M777 estadounidenses por parte de las AFU ha reducido notablemente la cadencia de fuego en comparación con el uso en combate de los sistemas de artillería soviéticos por parte del régimen de Kiev.

Esto se nota directamente.

Y esto es lo que envió un suscriptor:

"Usted escribió sobre la baja tasa de fuego del M777, hay varios factores ahí:
1) el cerrojo del pistón, que tarda más en abrirse y cerrarse que un cerrojo de cuña moderno convencional;
2) el barril ligero con alta tasa de fuego puede quemarse rápidamente (hubo 3 o 4 casos de ruptura del barril en EE.UU. y la India);
3) Para lograr una cadencia de fuego técnica de 8 rpm, el arma debe estar extremadamente entrenada y bombeada. Por lo general, el promedio de la velocidad máxima de disparo es de 4 a 6 rpm en el primer minuto, y luego desciende a 2 y 1 rpm".

Ese es el tipo de arma de fractura que los americanos tienen para los nativos. Sin "adornos" digitales, sin especialistas formados.

Flops, has elegido el lado oscuro en vano. 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 для жалоб на обеспечение в ходе мобилизации: @mobilization_rus_bot военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине https://t.me/epoddubny https://rutube.ru/channel/23492833/ https://www.youtube.com/epoddubny https://zen.yandex.ru/epoddubny




t.me


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dada la situación tan cambiante respecto a los vuelos, es lo más recomendable ahora mismo si uno tiene que viajar. De hecho, a mi me toca ir este verano a España por temas de papeleos varios, y voy a hacer precisamente eso.



@arriondas fuente la Cibeles o el aplaudidor


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

Entrar en la UE es la MUERTE de una nación que dice ser soberana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 May 2022)

⚡Fuentes ucranianas confirman la pérdida de parte de Krasny Liman, las tropas rusas controlan ya una parte de la ciudad. El combate continúa.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

Pintan cojonudas las cosas para los ukros de severodonetsk, ya se pueden ir rindiendo sino quieren morir a mayor gloria del comediante de los 850 millones...


----------



## Seronoser (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso asalta Liman, ¡más de 500 tropas de las AFU se rinden!
> 
> El grupo "Valiente" continúa su asalto al Liman ocupado en el DNR. Avanzando desde las afueras hacia el centro de la ciudad. Nuestras fuerzas informan que más de 500 tropas de las AFU ya se han rendido.
> 
> ...



Joder, 500 son muchas.
O son todos tiktokeros y polacos del Oeste, o realmente Rusia está pegando con todo lo gordo en la zona.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *¿A qué conducirá la unificación de Ucrania y Polonia en Rzeczpospolita 3.0?*
> Hoy, 10:38
> nueve
> 
> ...



No es tan sencillo como se pinta y hay muchos actores de por medio el más involucrado por el momento es Rusia y en sus intereses una cosa es Finlandia en la OTAN pero sin bases ni tropas de la OTAN en su territorio y otra muy distinta una Polonia con esteroides, asimismo otro actor que se vería involucrado es Alemania que tampoco le interesa ese escenario y por último EEUU, que una cosa es tener un cachorro controlado como Polonia y otra es un perro rabioso en que se convertiría una confederación Polaca-Ucraniana.

Los políticos polacos están llevando a su nación en el camino de una tercer y definitivo desmembramiento.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (23 May 2022)

60 dias de guerra y todavía los rusos no son capaces de tomar un pequeño trozo del Donetsk, contra un ejercito de aldeanos ajajajajajaja


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah no, no era general, vaya hombre, entonces que era, "comandante"? A ver si poneis trolls de mas calidad



Qué tienes en la cabeza?
Vete con tu marido a mamar polla chechena, jajajaja.


----------



## goodbyeSpain (23 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Antifascistas y anarquistas rusos se alían con el ejército ucranio en su lucha contra el fascismo ruso



Pero si son ultras de equipos ucranianos....esas fotos son del inicio de la guerra. Seguramente sean ya abono en el campo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*España ofrece a Ucrania la formación de militares en manejo de carros de combate.*
España ha ofrecido a Ucrania la posibilidad de formar a su personal en el *manejo de carros de combate occidentales que después pudieran utilizar en la guerra contra Rusia*, tanto en alguna de las bases nacionales del Ejército como en otro país báltico, según han apuntado fuentes militares.

*Ucrania, independizada de la Unión Soviética en 1991, opera mucho armamento igual o similar al de Rusia*. Esto hace que sus militares no cuenten con formación para el manejo de medios occidentales en el actual combate contra las fuerzas de Vladimir Putin. De hecho, *España priorizó en el envío de armas a Ucrania que fuera material de fácil uso para el que no se necesitara instrucción previa*, según detalló la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles.

Ahora, algunos países occidentales han ofrecido a Ucrania la formación de sus efectivos en el manejo de carros de combate como los usados por los países de la OTAN, como los Leopard que dispone España. El Gobierno es uno de los países que ha realizado esta oferta, abriendo la posibilidad a la instrucción de ucranianos.









Militares españoles vigilan e interceptan vuelos rusos de inteligencia y transportes sospechosos casi a diario


En primera línea de riesgo. En una de las zonas más calientes del planeta. Donde ningún día es tranquilo. Donde los cazas están 24 horas al día, siete días a la semana en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Sacando la basura I




Sacando la basura II


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Qué diccionario más raro manejas. Veamos la RAE:
> 2. f. Mil. Vencimiento por completo de tropas enemigas, seguido por lo común de fuga desordenada.
> 
> A los rusos no les ha pasado nada de eso. Pero los nazis de Azovstal sí que se han rendido por completo.
> ...



Supongo que para usted, la derrota de los sionistas en la guerra del 2006 contra Hitzbollá, no fue derrota, porque como los israelitas no fueron vencidos por completo ni huyeron desordenadamente pues... Lea algo hombre, lea algo más que la wiki y la propaganda de guerra... Si Rusia no consigue derrocar o neutralizar a Farlopensky y aniquilar el ejército ucro, liberando definitivamente los territorios rusófonos de paso, es un fracaso rotundo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Médicos del Mundo califica de "dramático" el colapso del sistema sanitario en Ucrania.*
El colapso del sistema de salud es una de las consecuencias "más dramáticas" que sufre la población en estos tres meses de conflicto en Ucrania, según alerta este lunes Médicos del Mundo. Esta organización recuerda *las imágenes de mujeres embarazadas y bebés recién nacidos que habían sobrevivido al bombardeo perpetrado contra un hospital materno infantil en la ciudad de Mariúpol* a principios de marzo. Estas imágenes reflejaban la crudeza de la población para recibir atención sanitaria. Además de los ataques contra infraestructuras sanitarias, las líneas de suministro no funcionan y las necesidades de salud de la población se disparan debido al conflicto armado.

Según* la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS)*, el número de ataques contra instalaciones sanitarias en Ucrania desde el inicio del conflicto armado ya ha superado los dos centenares. Del total de los *235 ataques, 167 han afectado a instalaciones sanitarias, 28 al transporte, incluidas las ambulancias, que se han cobrado 75 vidas y han herido a 59 personas*.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni puto caso a la puta loca del coño...



Quieres hemoal? por si te pica la punta de tu sufrido minipene.... lo digo porque no has catado una mujer en tu vida, ninorrata comedorritos


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> puto draghi mientras nos desangra economicamente pasan estas manifas contra la otanazi



Las 2 misiones del satánico Draghi para Italia son: 
- Inyecciones a toda la población (civil/militar)
- "Arreglar" la economía del país

Todo lo demás es secundario/terciario, no os hagáis pajas mentales.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, 500 son muchas.
> O son todos tiktokeros y polacos del Oeste, o realmente Rusia está pegando con todo lo gordo en la zona.



Una opinión,

A partir de ahora cuando queden tropas cercadas en toda la región de Sve.y Lish. se rendirán en pocos dias. Por varios motivos :

1.- No hay tantos comisarios políticos tipo Aydar y Azov como los hay en Adveeka y habia en Mariupol.

2.- Saben que morirán si no lo hacen. No confían ni en rescates ni entrega de armamento.

3.- Usar escudos humanos ya saben que les traerá posiblemente la pena capital.

4.- Realmemte hay agotamiento mental.

5.- No hay constancia de torturas o ejecuciones tras rendirse .


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Es el grupo "O" el que está asaltando Lyman... abandonen toda esperanza y depongan sus armas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué tienes en la cabeza?
> Vete con tu marido a mamar polla chechena, jajajaja.



hemorroides? tengo hemoal para los pollazos quieres?


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Las 2 misiones del satánico Draghi para Italia son:
> - Inyecciones a toda la población (civil/militar)
> - "Arreglar" la economía del país
> 
> Todo lo demás es secundario/terciario, no os hagáis pajas mentales.



a que te refieres con "no os hagais pajas mentales"? obviamente eso es lo que está haciendo draghi


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hemorroides? tengo hemoal para los pollazos quieres?



Me imagino que tienes, jajajaja.
Úsalo a discreción.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)




----------



## Discordante (23 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Si tienen el rublo disparado y la inflacion mas o menos controlada, lo que tienen que hacer no es frenar, sino imprimir.



Es que no tienen la inflacion controlada.

Toda intervencion monetaria es un juego de intercambios. Si fortaleces tu moneda artificialmente (lo que ha hecho Rusia) te comes el problema de la inflacion de los precios locales y las importaciones no te lo alivian (si tu moneda es mas fuerte puedes comprar mas barato pero es que no puedes comprar porque las sanciones son precisamente eso) porque no tienes.

Lo que han visto es que con las divisas que les entran y con el cepo cambiario que tienen impuesto no necesitan medidas tan fuertes para su objetivo de fortalecimiento artificial. Tomaron medidas urgentes y drasticas para parar la "sangria" y como suele ocurrir con toda intervencion planificada desde los estados, se han dado cuenta de que en el corto plazo se pasaron de frenada.

La economia es una "ciencia" que estudia lo que se llaman "trade-offs". No existen milagros. Si manipulas en un sentido te comes unas consecuencias (mas las imprevistas) y si lo haces en el contrario te comes otras (mas las imprevistas).


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado..., la cuestión no es si los ucros llegan a Moscú o "se rinden" (porque los ucros no han atacado) sino si los rusos han hecho algún avance importante en estas 3 semanas o si han retrocedido algo. Y la realidad es que han retrocedido (no sólo es Kiev, también en Jarkov) y apenas han tomado alguna aldea en el Dombás, además de terminar (por fin) la captura de una fábrica en Mariupol. Frentes estancados, con rearme y cada vez mayor apoyo político y militar de Occidente. Estancamiento significa derrota rusa, sin paliativos. Porque el que no se rinde es Farlopensky, tampoco se anula al ejercito ucronazi y continua la sangría. Eso es... una puta mierda de "operación especial", una derrota clara que está costando vidas y sufrimiento a montones.
> No le "refloto" lo que decían (decíamos al inicio de esta operación, porque me sonrojo y se sonrojaría usted también). A la espera del "caldero"... el de la abuela sustancialmente.



Yo creo recordar que dijistes que eres o fuistes militar profesional, pues o te ciega tu partidismo o no tienes ni idea de lo que es una guerra !!!. 

PD- "derrota rusa, sin paliativos", las guerras terminan cuando las tropas alcanzan sus ultimos objetivos militares.


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)

Asalto a Liman.
Según mi información, las tropas rusas se atrincheraron en Krasny Liman, el enemigo se retiró hacia el oeste, detrás del ferrocarril. “Nos vamos a apretar”, informan desde el campo.


Neonazi estadounidense liquidado cerca de Kharkov
El 22 de mayo, el líder de un grupo de neonazis estadounidenses del Movimiento Nacionalsocialista (NSM), Kent "Boneface" McLellan, anunció que su colega Dalton Kennedy murió durante los combates en la región de Járkov.


Mazmorras de Azovstal


Hoy se cumplen 7 años de la muerte del legendario comandante de la brigada Prizrak Alexei Mozgovoy
El 23 de mayo de 2015 murió el comandante de la brigada mecanizada "Prizrak", uno de los líderes de las fuerzas de defensa de la República Popular de Lugansk, Aleksey Mozgovoy.


LPR.
Los residentes de Alchevsk depositaron flores en el monumento al comandante de la brigada "Fantasma" Alexei Mozgovoy en el séptimo aniversario de su muerte.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

jilo


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Bip Bip Catañordo Detected !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067965



Es la otra cuenta del (Sr Julian) un comemierdas catalufo de la red, que en la vida real es un pobre desgraciado.


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No es tan sencillo como se pinta y hay muchos actores de por medio el más involucrado por el momento es Rusia y en sus intereses una cosa es Finlandia en la OTAN pero sin bases ni tropas de la OTAN en su territorio y otra muy distinta una Polonia con esteroides, asimismo otro actor que se vería involucrado es Alemania que tampoco le interesa ese escenario y por último EEUU, que una cosa es tener un cachorro controlado como Polonia y otra es un perro rabioso en que se convertiría una confederación Polaca-Ucraniana.
> 
> Los políticos polacos están llevando a su nación en el camino de una tercer y definitivo desmembramiento.



bueno, a lo mejor a Alemania le da por recuperar de Pomerania Oriental, Brandenburgo oriental y SIlesia


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> jilo



El negro traficante de armas y el nuevo perro loco.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

A mí me ha sorprendido que en España, que siempre ha tenido unos medios que, si bien no exactamente pro-rusos, nunca han tenido problema en amplificar la propaganda del Kremlin, desde que empezó la guerra la cosa ha cambiado bastante. 

Mucha gente a pie de calle no tiene clara la causa de la guerra ni las intenciones genocidas de Rusia, pero salvo cuatro colgados todo el mundo tiene claro que Ucrania son "los buenos", quizá por la tendencia española de apoyar siempre al más débil.


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Las donaciones que vimos ayer a los milicianos en manos de sus nuevos dueños.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Antes de ser obispo de Roma, siendo nuncio apostolico en Munich, los comunistas y judios espartaquistas asaltaron la embajada del Vaticano y mataron a golpes a todo el que encontraron por delante, a Eugenio Pacelli lo golpearon brutalmente y lo dieron por muerto... (En la Wikipedia no sale, mira que casualidad)

PD- El santo padre noto en sus carnes las ventajas del comunismo y del sionismo.


----------



## Charidemo (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mí me ha sorprendido que en España, que siempre ha tenido unos medios que, si bien no exactamente pro-rusos, nunca han tenido problema en amplificar la propaganda del Kremlin, desde que empezó la guerra la cosa ha cambiado bastante.
> 
> Mucha gente a pie de calle no tiene clara la causa de la guerra ni las intenciones genocidas de Rusia, pero salvo cuatro colgados todo el mundo tiene claro que Ucrania son "los buenos", quizá por la tendencia española de apoyar siempre al más débil.



Para mi que va a ser la tendencia española a ser un súbdito en vez de un ciudadano.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Mykolaiv-Kherson a las 20.00 horas del 23 de mayo de 2022*

▪El tan esperado contraataque de las AFU a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson se ha reducido hasta ahora a bombardeos esporádicos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto y al refuerzo de las posiciones.

▪ En lugar de una actividad plena, hasta ahora sólo se han observado GDR: las AFU son más activas en el sondeo de las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Oleksandrivka.

El ejército y la aviación táctica de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania están trabajando sobre las posiciones de la Federación Rusa desde los aeródromos de Voznesensk y Dolhintsevo.

▪ Las unidades de la 80ª Brigada de Armas Combinadas de la División son redesplegadas hacia la dirección de Soledar tras ser reasignadas. Las unidades de defensa territorial entrenadas en el campo de entrenamiento de Shirokiy Lan serán redistribuidas a sus posiciones en la región de Mykolaiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que dijistes que eres o fuistes militar profesional, pues o te ciega tu partidismo o no tienes ni idea de lo que es una guerra !!!.
> 
> PD- "derrota rusa, sin paliativos", las guerras terminan cuando las tropas alcanzan sus ultimos objetivos militares.



Pues sí, derrota, sin paliativos. Como la de los sátrapas y yanquis en Siria, sin paliativos porque no consiguieron su objetivo, destruir Siria y derribar al gobierno de Bashar al Asad, independientemente de que ocupen parte de su territorio y haya estancamiento en los frentes. Y para saber eso no hace falta ser militar profesional, simplemente hace falta no ser un acólito/fanático y/o una víctima de la propaganda de guerra, sea la que sea.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzan nuevos ataques contra Pavlograd.
Hay informes de nuevas llegadas. Lo más probable es que vuelvan a golpear un nudo ferroviario a través del cual se transfieren refuerzos al debilitado frente de Donbass.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El jefe del Pentágono ha dicho que Dinamarca entregará a Ucrania un lote de misiles Harpoon y lanzadores. Las apuestas han vuelto a subir, lo que era de esperar.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

El jefe del Pentágono también dijo que la República Checa había entregado a Ucrania helicópteros de apoyo al fuego, tanques y sistemas de misiles.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Imágenes de la entrega del francotirador Ekaterina de "Azovstal" en cautiverio... Ella será juzgada en DPR... Hubo muchas evidencias de que los francotiradores dispararon contra civiles en Mariupol... Si se prueba, hay una pena de muerte en DPR donde se enfrentarán a la corte...



No han tenido huevos a morir matando, se han entregado como los perdedores que son !!!.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Aparte de dibujitos idiotas... tiene algo que aportar y rebatir con argumentos?



Ponte la cuarta-quinta y vuelve a ForoCoches/Menéame, parásito.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas intentan culpar de la explosión en la presa de la central hidroeléctrica de Uglegorska, al norte de la ciudad de Svitlodarsk, a las fuerzas rusas, que supuestamente están bombardeando la instalación de la infraestructura.

Salvo que las unidades de avanzada del grupo de avance dirigido por la PMC de Wagner hasta ahora sólo han tomado el control de la aldea de Myronovsky, que está mucho más al este, en esta zona, y eso sólo hoy alrededor de las 12 del mediodía.

Y ya el 12 de abril aparecieron fotografías de una excavadora del KRAZ cavando una fosa para rellenar los explosivos, cuando todavía se libraban combates en esta dirección en Popasna.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a esta belleza ucraniana de cerca...
> Las mejores hace lustros que ejercen como putas en Moscú, con sugar daddies, o cazando en el Tinder.
> 
> Lo que quedaba en Ucrania era vomitivo, nivel bigotudas españolas.
> ...



Y tiene 36 años, va con maquillaje y filtros a tope, sin todo eso es un horror.


----------



## piru (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ya he dicho que el uso de los obuses M777 estadounidenses por parte de las AFU ha reducido notablemente la cadencia de fuego en comparación con el uso en combate de los sistemas de artillería soviéticos por parte del régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Esto se nota directamente.
> 
> ...



Para que se entienda mejor:
Barril = cañón


----------



## kelden (23 May 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es que no tienen la inflacion controlada.
> 
> Toda intervencion monetaria es un juego de intercambios. Si fortaleces tu moneda artificialmente (lo que ha hecho Rusia) te comes el problema de la inflacion de los precios locales y las importaciones no te lo alivian (si tu moneda es mas fuerte puedes comprar mas barato pero es que no puedes comprar porque las sanciones son precisamente eso) porque no tienes.
> 
> ...



La economía es una pseudo-ciencia y los economistas son los popes que le cuentan al tipo que se parte la chepa ordeñado vacas o poniendo ladrillos, que la sociedad tiene que funcionar así: unos trabajando y otros rascándosela, porque hay unos dioses llamados Propiedad Privada, Ánimo de Lucro, Acumulación de Capital que son nuestro altar de divinidades. Para que lo entiendas la secta y sus magufos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

El punto 2 y el primer bonus podría decirse que (tal vez) se esté consiguiendo (aunque a un precio que habría que mirar si es el "justo" y si no se podría haber hecho de manera mucho más expeditiva y económica, en vidas y sufrimiento de las propias tropas rusas). Y eso asumiendo que tales conquistas se puedan fijar y no sean objeto de permanente conflicto, de baja o alta intensidad intermitente.
Pero desde luego el punto uno (desnazificar) y el 3 (desmilitarizar) es evidente que lejos de cumplirse se va a peor. El ejército ucro está dando por el culo bastante, rearmándose y engordando, si cabe. Los prorusos están siendo perseguidos impunemente y los servicios secretos y fuerzas represivas ucras hacen escarnios a diario. En cuanto a la neutralidad... ¿cree que necesitan entrar en la OTAN con todo lo que la Otan ya está metiendo? ¿En cuanto paren los tiros, Ucrania no va a poder entrar en la OTAn por la vía rápida? ¿Seguro?

En cualquier caso, gracias por argumentar y razonar, que es de agradecer en un hilo donde no escasean los fanáticos y traga-idioteces propagandísticas, y no sólo ucro-otánicas, sino también putinianas.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Defender es darles algunos pasaportes para poder huir de europa en 1945-46-47, tambien declaro que la guerra civil española era una cruzada, el Santo Padre no es un politico, se dedica a la religion, la ayuda fue moral, mas que material.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Al menos se confirma que hubo un intento de golpe de estado en Rusia.


Hubo un intento de asesinato del presidente de Rusia después del inicio de la guerra contra Ucrania”, dijo Budanov, jefe de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. "Incluso hubo un intento de asesinato contra él a través de, como dicen, representantes del Cáucaso no hace mucho tiempo. Esta es información no pública. Un intento de asesinato absolutamente fallido, pero realmente tuvo lugar ... Fue hace aproximadamente 2 meses "", - dijo Budanov.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta-quinta y vuelve a ForoCoches/Menéame, parásito.



Veo que no, que aparte de sandeces de cretino antivacunas su media neurona fanatizada no da para más. Si por usted fuera, aquí nadie hablaría otra cosa que no fueran las idioteces propagandísticas de su amo.


----------



## Harman (23 May 2022)

Antiguas posiciones de las AFU cerca de Popasna, LNR.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Antifascistas y anarquistas rusos se alían con el ejército ucranio en su lucha contra el fascismo ruso



No hay fotos nuevas de Turbito con su kalashnikov nuevo "de trinca", me tiene el txico preocupado ???...


----------



## arriondas (23 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> "El batallón Azov no se rindió, pero obligó a los rusos a tomarlos prisioneros" - Medios italianos



Vaya que si andan los periodistas desatados con la neolengua. Están obligando a los rusos a ganarles y tal.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Los refugiados de Ucrania pueden cambiar sin comisiones desde este martes en Alemania sus grivnas por euros.*
Los refugiados ucranianos pueden cambiar a partir de este martes en los bancos y cajas de ahorro en Alemania en los que hayan abierto una cuenta hasta un máximo de 10.000 grivnas por persona por euros, a *un tipo de cambio de 1 euro por 33,33 grivnas*, por lo que son 300 euros.

El Bundesbank, el ministerio de Finanzas alemán y la patronal bancaria Deutsche Kreditwirtschaft informan este lunes en un comunicado de que han acordado con el Banco Nacional de Ucrania *el canje de hasta 1.500 millones de grivnas*. Los bancos y cajas de ahorro en Alemania canjearán durante tres meses sin comisiones billetes de 100, 200, 500 y 1.000 grivnas aceptados por el Banco Nacional de Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

Pasteleo en ciernes










Ukraine : la Russie est en train d'examiner le plan de paix proposé par l'Italie


La Russie a reçu le plan de paix proposé par l'Italie et est en train de l'étudier, a déclaré lundi 23 mai le vice-ministre russe des Affaires...




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Armando la Gorda (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



"White hispanic" y los follaotans besandole el culo a los americanos que los consideran panchos


----------



## Adriano II (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, 500 son muchas.
> O son todos tiktokeros y polacos del Oeste, o realmente Rusia está pegando con todo lo gordo en la zona.



Más de 500, bastantes más

Ahí lo dejo


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)

Llegan informes de que los rusos tomaron la ciudad de Liman en un asalto rápido hoy, con la rendición de hasta 500 miembros de la guarnición. Aparentemente ahora controlan al menos la parte de la ciudad al norte del ferrocarril, que es la mayor parte de la ciudad.
(mapa de Liman y contexto más amplio)


Donbass. APU en espera de "evacuación".


El dron ucraniano Bayraktar TB2 encontrado supuestamente en la costa de Rumania.


Otro grupo de soldados ucranianos de la 14.ª Brigada, 6.º Batallón perdió la voluntad de luchar debido a la mala calidad del mando.
Hay informes de deserciones masivas en la región de #Donbass.
Zelensky no les permite retirarse o rendirse. #Severodonetsk


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*EEUU ha reanudado los contactos militares con Rusia para evitar una escalada en Ucrania.*
El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU, *el general Mark Milley*, ha afirmado este lunes que su país ha reanudado los contactos con Rusia, en el ámbito militar, para evitar una escalada entre ambos países. Milley ha hecho esta revelación en una conferencia de prensa conjunta con el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, *Lloyd Austi*n, tras una reunión virtual con responsables de 47 países aliados para hablar de la asistencia militar a Ucrania.

El general ha explicado que tanto él como el jefe del Pentágono están centrados en el manejo de riesgos y en evitar una posible escalada con Rusia. Dentro de estos esfuerzos,* "hemos reabierto las comunicaciones a nivel militar y he llamado a mi homólogo ruso"*, ha dicho Milley, quien no ha querido ofrecer detalles sobre el contenido de la conversación.


----------



## Peineto (23 May 2022)

Sin palabras.


----------



## pemebe (23 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*Los invasores se apoderan de cinco empresas de Ukroboronprom*

LUNES, 23 MAYO 2022, 18:16 - EKONOMICHNA PRAVDA

*Cinco empresas pertenecientes al consorcio estatal Ukroboronprom han sido incautadas por las fuerzas rusas.*

Así lo ha anunciado el servicio de prensa de Ukroboronprom.

A los empleados de estas empresas se les ofrecerá trabajo en otras instalaciones del sector industrial de defensa estatal y se les proporcionará ayuda financiera.

*Se señala que la documentación sobre el personal ha sido completamente destruida o no hay acceso a ella.*

Antecedentes: Durante los primeros días de la invasión a gran escala, Ukroboronprom acordó con el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reparar los equipos capturados.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Yo en esta guerra no puedo apoyar ni a la otan ni a Rusia. Los únicos que pierden son los de abajo como siempre muriendo por las élites.



Si no aportas ni argumentas a la congeladora por tibio.


----------



## Tales. (23 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno tan creíble como los Harpoon, a ver si nos creemos que los rusos se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados si les empiezan a hundir barcos, porque uno puede pasar pero más, lo dudo.



Vaya por dios... 

 

Se vienen nuevos submarinos rusos en el Mar Negro camarada Trajanillo


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Veo que no, que aparte de sandeces de cretino antivacunas su media neurona fanatizada no da para más. Si por usted fuera, aquí nadie hablaría otra cosa que no fueran las idioteces propagandísticas de su amo.



Que vuelvas a ForoCoches/Menéame con tus cuentas secundarias, parásito.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ya he dicho que el uso de los obuses M777 estadounidenses por parte de las AFU ha reducido notablemente la cadencia de fuego en comparación con el uso en combate de los sistemas de artillería soviéticos por parte del régimen de Kiev.
> 
> Esto se nota directamente.
> 
> ...



Hay un dato que depende mucho de las tropas, el tiempo en que se tarda en replegar el cañón y dejarlo listo para el transporte para llevarlo a otro lugar, no creo que Ucrania tenga muchas tropas con artilleros preparados, además cada cañón tiene sus particularidades.

Ese tiempo es vital para que no hagan fuego de contra-batería.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:

1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
3.- Acuerdo bilateral entre Ucrania y Rusia sobre Crimea y Dombas (plena autonomía con derecho a asegurar su propia seguridad, pero estarían bajo la soberanía nominal de Ucrania)
4.- Acuerdo multilateral de paz y de seguridad en Europa, cuyo objetivo es el desarme, el control de armas y la prevención de conflictos...

Y creo que el Putin lo va a firmar... (detalle arriba-abajo).
Pa cagarse...


----------



## pemebe (23 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*Rusia está desplegando dos divisiones S-400 adicionales en la Crimea ocupada*

SVITLANA KIZILOVA - LUNES, 23 MAYO 2022, 19:57

Los invasores rusos están desplegando dos divisiones adicionales de misiles antiaéreos S-400 en la parte noroeste de la Crimea ocupada.

Fuente: *resumen vespertino del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas*

Cita: "*Según la información disponible, con el fin de mejorar su sistema de defensa aérea, el enemigo está desplegando dos divisiones adicionales de misiles antiaéreos S-400 en la parte noroeste de la República Autónoma de Crimea temporalmente ocupada."*

Detalle: Además, los rusos han creado 19 "comandancias" en los territorios ocupados de las provincias de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.


----------



## MiguelLacano (23 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Que vuelvas a ForoCoches/Menéame con tus cuentas secundarias, parásito.



Pierda toda esperanza, cretino, mi vocación es daros palos y dejaros en evidencia, una y otra vez. Se que no vale para mucho, eres cretino sin terapia posible, pero me divierto y quienes nos leen pueden ver tu idiocia.


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pierda toda esperanza, cretino, mi vocación es daros palos y dejaros en evidencia, una y otra vez. Se que no vale para mucho, eres cretino sin terapia posible, pero me divierto y quienes nos leen pueden ver tu idiocia.


----------



## DCD (23 May 2022)

Qué narices está pasando en Ucrania? Mandan ya a los abuelos? Cuánta gente están palmando por Dios???


----------



## hikso (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, 500 son muchas.
> O son todos tiktokeros y polacos del Oeste, o realmente Rusia está pegando con todo lo gordo en la zona.



Ese grupo quedó atrapado cuando los propios ucranianos volaron el único puente por el que podrían retirase. Les dejaron tiradísimos.
A mí me parece normal que se rindan.


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:
> 
> 1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
> 2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
> ...



Te digo yo que el punto 3 ni de broma y menos en lo que concierne a Crimea.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Una veintena de países se comprometen a entregar nueva ayuda militar a Ucrania, según el Pentágono.*
El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, *Lloyd Austin*, ha afirmado que unos 20 países han anunciado nuevos paquetes de asistencia militar a Ucrania durante una reunión virtual con aliados celebrada este lunes que tenía como objetivo coordinar la *entrega de armas a Kiev*. "Muchos países están donando munición de artillería, sistemas de defensa costera y tanques, y otros vehículos blindados, de mucha necesidad", ha dicho.

Los países que anuncian nuevos paquetes de ayuda incluyen a *Italia, Dinamarca, Grecia, Noruega y Polonia,* ha informado Austin a los periodistas luego de una reunión del Grupo de Contacto de Defensa de Ucrania.

"Todos aquí entienden lo que está en juego en esta guerra", ha añadido Austin. El principal mando militar de EEUU, el general Mark Milley, ha dicho en la misma conferencia de prensa que* su país todavía estaba "muy lejos" de cualquier reintroducción de las fuerzas estadounidenses en Ucrania.*


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Te digo yo que el punto 3 ni de broma y menos en lo que concierne a Crimea.



Eso es el timo de la estampita.

Tu en 1 desmilitarizas y después las negociaciones se wstancan en el 2.


----------



## seven up (23 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



No se ve muy bien por que se ponen a dar saltos y dejan de enfocar al monitor pero por lo poco que se ve, parece que el blindado se les escapa.


----------



## clapham5 (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo aquel que *este en contra* de Rusia *es* "nazi" o "neonazi'...



texto corregido


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:
> 
> 1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
> 2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
> ...



A ver , Putin no puede firmar eso. Simplemente porque no esta en su mano. 

Los de Lugansk estan a punto de recuperar el 100% de su republica, y ademas tienen una zona colchon. Estan armados, muy armados de hecho, y movilizados seran 25.000 hombres. No aceptarian volver a Ucrania ni de coña.

Lo mismo Donestk. 

Así que Putin tendria una guerra civil que le costaría la cabeza. Ya no puede retroceder , hay demasiada gente armada poniendo banderas sovieticas, ni siquiera rusas , esto lo gana si o si. Yo creo que la caga en muchas cosas, y que no es ni de lejos el ajedrecista, pero no es tonto. Tira para delante, o le tiran de las murallas del Kremlim.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Qué narices está pasando en Ucrania? Mandan ya a los abuelos? Cuánta gente están palmando por Dios???



Zelensky esta enviando a la quinta del Imserso, para que defiendan a los EEUU y a los oligarcas ukros, no hay farolas suficientes para colgar a tantos hijos de puta !!!.


----------



## McNulty (23 May 2022)

Parece que han puesto el acelerador los rusos. Importante lo de Liman si se confirma, localidad al ladito de Kramatrosk.

Y severodonestk cada vez más asediada. Hay 10000 ucranianos metidos en esa zona. Según fuentes OTAN, les están diciendo que se retiren inmediatamente a slavyansk porque los rusos les van a masacrar.

La moral ucra empieza a tambalearse. Yo aún espero alguna contraofensiva ucra, pero no termina de llegar ninguna digna de tal nombre. Parece un monólogo ruso esta guerra, hay poca iniciativa por parte del mando ucraniano y otan.


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No se ve muy bien por que se ponen a dar saltos y dejan de enfocar al monitor pero por lo poco que se ve, parece que el blindado se les escapa.



Exacto, hay cientos de videos de esos en Siria, solo que con otros gritos. Luego el blindado sigue su camino. No es tan facil darles, incluso cuando se acierta la destrucción no esta asegurada ni contra blindados ligeros. A veces da en angulo, o incluso perfora en una zona no vital.


----------



## @Durruty (23 May 2022)

Por fin la artillería rusa se está comportando como la artillería rusa que es.

Se están comenzando a ver videos de bombardeos artilleros del ejercito ruso brutales!!


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> que le hagan pasar por lo mismo que sus victimas



De ser cierto muerte deshonrosa... La horca.


----------



## JAGGER (23 May 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> "White hispanic" y los follaotans besandole el culo a los americanos que los consideran panchos



Ese tiene el tipo panchi caribe clavado, oiga.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 May 2022)

Asalto a Liman. Según diversas informaciones las tropas rusas se atrincheraron en Krasny Liman mientras que el enemigo se retiró hacia el oeste, detrás del ferrocarril. Informan desde el campo de batalla.


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece que han puesto el acelerador los rusos. Importante lo de Liman si se confirma, localidad al ladito de Kramatrosk.
> 
> Y severodonestk cada vez más asediada. Hay 10000 ucranianos metidos en esa zona. Según fuentes OTAN, les están diciendo que se retiren inmediatamente a slavyansk porque los rusos les van a masacrar.
> 
> La moral ucra empieza a tambalearse. Yo aún espero alguna contraofensiva ucra, pero no termina de llegar ninguna digna de tal nombre. Parece un monólogo ruso esta guerra, hay poca iniciativa por parte del mando ucraniano y otan.



Si queréis contraofensivas iros a las RRSS, ahí las tenéis a cada hora.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Qué narices está pasando en Ucrania? Mandan ya a los abuelos? Cuánta gente están palmando por Dios???



Por Dios pobre gente. Zelensky es un carnicero, ¿cómo envía al frente a personas que están prácticamente jubiladas y a estudiantes? Una vida entera trabajando y esperando poderse retirar para ver crecer a tus nietos y te reclutan a la fuerza y mandan como carne de cañón contra un ejército de una potencia mundial.

No tiene nombre, estas cosas claman al cielo, qué verguenza lo de Occidente.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> "White hispanic" y los follaotans besandole el culo a los americanos que los consideran panchos



Ciento trece kilos para metro setenta y cinco no está mal. Bien lo han acabado de criar los coreanos, al señor Cao de Benós de Les y Pérez - Vega Sicilia de todos los Santos Gil de Biedma y Vega de Seoane. Que tiene el cabrón un nombre más largo que el Conde Duque de Olivares


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

En Kaputt cuenta Malaparte cómo fue a entrevistar a Palevic. Vio encima de la mesa una fuente con unas cosas viscosas y, ante la pregunta de si eran ostras del Adriático, respondió que eran ojos de serbios.


----------



## Elimina (23 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> texto corregido



¿clapham?

Mira a ver, que esta medicación no te está funcionando...


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver , Putin no puede firmar eso. Simplemente porque no esta en su mano.
> 
> Los de Lugansk estan a punto de recuperar el 100% de su republica, y ademas tienen una zona colchon. Estan armados, muy armados de hecho, y movilizados seran 25.000 hombres. No aceptarian volver a Ucrania ni de coña.
> 
> ...



En el improbable caso de que fuera cierto Putin sería destituido.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

Parece que fue ver a los machos alfotas de fraguel rock salir en autobús y que toda la ukropitecada ha gritado aquello de maricón el último


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Brutal. Para la estructura norteamericana estos precios son inasumibles (todo se hace en coche y los camiones son omnipresentes para el transporte de mercaderías).
> 
> Se vienen las curvas (ya hay aumentos de precios preocupantes para la gente en alimentos).



Y los trenes que son la arterias vitales del movimiento de contendores dentro del territorio continental funcional con Diesel.
Aquí en mi país un galón de Diesel esta en USD 3.9 incluido impuestos y este precio se ha logrado mantener por que el gobierno ha tenido que disminuir los impuestos que gravan a este tipo de combustibles. Es decir de seguir la espiral de escases de Diesel el golpe es doble por la inflación que genera y por que el estado para mantener precios "asequibles" tiene que disminuir los impuestos que gravan al mismo.









Why diesel prices are driving up the cost of everything


Diesel prices hit all time highs in March of 2022. Gasoline prices may hit consumers directly, but diesel prices are a significant factor in inflation.




www.cnbc.com






*¿Por qué los precios del diesel están aumentando el costo de todo?*
PUBLICADO JUE, 28 ABR 20228:00 A. M. EDT





Roberto Ferris@EN/ROBERT-FERRIS-A482061/@ROBERTOFERRIS
CUOTACompartir artículo a través de FacebookCompartir artículo a través de TwitterCompartir artículo a través de LinkedInCompartir artículo por correo electrónico
WATCH NOW
VÍDEO 13:45
Por qué los consumidores pueden culpar al combustible diésel por el aumento de los precios

Los consumidores notan aumentos en los precios de la gasolina cada vez que conducen hasta el surtidor. Pero los analistas de la industria energética dicen que el aumento actual en los precios del diesel es histórico y está elevando el costo de todo tipo de bienes.
Los precios del diesel rondan los máximos históricos, forzados al alza por las mismas circunstancias que han impulsado el alza de la gasolina.

“El precio del diesel es probablemente el titular más importante aquí”, dijo Patrick De Haan, jefe de análisis de petróleo de GasBuddy.
Casi todo lo que la gente compra se transporta en algún momento en un vehículo propulsado por un motor diésel. Barcos y barcazas, trenes, camiones e incluso algunos aviones funcionan con combustible diesel.
Diesel alcanzó un máximo histórico de $ 5.135 el 12 de marzo, según AAA. A partir del 27 de abril, el precio fue solo un poco más bajo a $5.093.
Ese aumento está afectando fuertemente los precios al consumidor, dice el economista jefe de Moody’s Analytics, Mark Zandi, quien señala que el diesel ha tenido un factor significativo en el aumento de la inflación.
También está afectando duramente a los camioneros. Los camioneros que solían gastar alrededor de $10,000 a la semana en combustible ahora gastan cerca de $18,000 a la semana.

Los analistas de la industria de carga sospechan que la muy fragmentada y volátil industria del transporte por carretera probablemente experimente otra recesión severa. Algunos incluso lo llaman un “baño de sangre”.
“Vemos cuando el combustible aumenta tanto como lo ha hecho en los últimos meses, generalmente es cuando vemos muchas quiebras de camiones”, dijo Craig Fuller, fundador y director ejecutivo de Freightwaves, un rastreador de datos de la industria.
Eso equivale a malas noticias para los casi 2 millones de empresas de camiones en Estados Unidos, la gran mayoría de las cuales son pequeñas empresas con solo un puñado de camiones.
“Estos pequeños operadores que viven esencialmente del flujo de caja de sus operaciones de camiones no están preparados y no tienen los balances ni la posición de efectivo para absorber estos impactos instantáneos en su flujo de caja”, dijo Fuller.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las heces de humanos y omnívoros en general no son muy buenas como abono, incluso pueden servir como herbicida como las de los perros. Para eso las buenas son las de hervíboros. Podemos hacer granjas de veganos.



Dentro de no mucho todos seremos veganos a este ritmo


----------



## vettonio (23 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí tenéis a esta belleza ucraniana de cerca...
> Las mejores hace lustros que ejercen como putas en Moscú, con sugar daddies, o cazando en el Tinder.
> 
> Lo que quedaba en Ucrania era vomitivo, nivel bigotudas españolas.



Cagondié!! 
Juerrr, utiliza el spoiler, que no está de adorno.
Que cara mas rara, ojos demasiado separados, morros de lamprea...
Llevo meses decapando un mueble recuperado, que tiene menos pintura que esta pava.


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por Dios pobre gente. Zelensky es un carnicero, ¿cómo envía al frente a personas que están prácticamente jubiladas y a estudiantes? Una vida entera trabajando y esperando poderse retirar para ver crecer a tus nietos y te reclutan a la fuerza y mandan como carne de cañón contra un ejército de una potencia mundial.
> 
> No tiene nombre, estas cosas claman al cielo, qué verguenza lo de Occidente.



La gente deberia aprender que cuando se jalean tarados subiendo al poder, al final las consecuencias acaban salpicandole a uno. Vale que la gente no tenga el valor para enfrentarlos, pero no nos engañemos muchos ucranianos compraron el golpe contra el gobierno prorruso del 2014 y luego aplaudieron la persecución de parte de sus compatriotas.

Zelensky puede enviarlos forzados, tiene la sarten por el mango en la retaguardia. Lo que tienen que hacer , es lo que ha hecho este grupo rendirse. Y aquí falta el jodido plan politico. Si Putin tuviera como siempre tienen los anglos un gobierno en el exilio de ucrania , seria mucho más facil que estas cosas estuvieran pasando desde el dia 1. No es lo mismo rendirte, que decir que no apoya un gobierno A y que apoyas el B y que te bajas de la lucha.


----------



## kikepm (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que dijistes que eres o fuistes militar profesional, pues o te ciega tu partidismo o no tienes ni idea de lo que es una guerra !!!.



Es médico intensivista, según decía en el hilo del COVID (aunque no distinguía entre ng/ml y "mini" moles).

En la siguiente fase, de invasión alienígena, probablemente será exobiólogo.

Y en la fase final del asteroide, sin duda, ingeniero mecánico o físico orbital.

Leonardo da Vinci redivivo.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Lituania apunta a una coalición naval para levantar el bloqueo ruso de los puertos ucranianos, el Reino Unido lo apoya.*

El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania, Gabrielius Landsbergis, propuso un plan para una coalición marítima "de los dispuestos" para levantar el bloqueo ruso del Mar Negro a las exportaciones de granos de Ucrania durante las conversaciones con el Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, informó The Guardian.

“Debemos mostrar a los países vulnerables que estamos preparados para dar los pasos necesarios para alimentar al mundo”, dijo. Rusia ignoró hasta ahora las súplicas de poner fin al bloqueo del Mar Negro que impide que Ucrania envíe la mayor parte de su grano a los mercados internacionales.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU ha reanudado los contactos militares con Rusia para evitar una escalada en Ucrania.*
> El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU, *el general Mark Milley*, ha afirmado este lunes que su país ha reanudado los contactos con Rusia, en el ámbito militar, para evitar una escalada entre ambos países. Milley ha hecho esta revelación en una conferencia de prensa conjunta con el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, *Lloyd Austi*n, tras una reunión virtual con responsables de 47 países aliados para hablar de la asistencia militar a Ucrania.
> 
> El general ha explicado que tanto él como el jefe del Pentágono están centrados en el manejo de riesgos y en evitar una posible escalada con Rusia. Dentro de estos esfuerzos,* "hemos reabierto las comunicaciones a nivel militar y he llamado a mi homólogo ruso"*, ha dicho Milley, quien no ha querido ofrecer detalles sobre el contenido de la conversación.



Esto suena a "evacuación"


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del Pentágono ha dicho que Dinamarca entregará a Ucrania un lote de misiles Harpoon y lanzadores. Las apuestas han vuelto a subir, lo que era de esperar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta volar los puentes. Destruir el puerto de odessa. Ven que Putin flojea , y es una putada pero precisamente eso esta alargando la lucha.


----------



## kelden (23 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece que han puesto el acelerador los rusos. Importante lo de Liman si se confirma, localidad al ladito de Kramatrosk.
> 
> Y severodonestk cada vez más asediada. Hay 10000 ucranianos metidos en esa zona. Según fuentes OTAN, les están diciendo que se retiren inmediatamente a slavyansk porque los rusos les van a masacrar.
> 
> La moral ucra empieza a tambalearse. Yo aún espero alguna contraofensiva ucra, pero no termina de llegar ninguna digna de tal nombre. Parece un monólogo ruso esta guerra, *hay poca iniciativa por parte del mando ucraniano y otan.*



Hay la iniciativa que pueden tener: nunguna.

Llevan tres meses machacándolos dia y noche, algún día sabremos las toneladas y toneladas y toneladas de bombas que les han caido encima. Eso al final se nota y se paga. Y el "rearme" otánico no es más que un parche mal puesto que no sirve para casi nada.


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

Ya, pero han llegado al frente. Eso indica falta de liderazgo. Esos cacharor no pueden cruzar el Dnieper si no hay puente grandes operativos. Lo que pasa es que los rusos lo compensan con las tropas de primera linea que se comen todo lo que les mandan, incluso lo capturan. Pero no deberian haber llegado.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que se están investigando 13.000 presuntos crímenes de guerra rusos*
La Fiscal General de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, ha dicho que hasta este lunes se estaban investigando unos 13.000 casos de presuntos crímenes de guerra rusos.* Lo ha afirmado en una entrevista con el medio estadounidense *_*The Washington Post*_*.*

Kiev ha acusado a repetidamente a Rusia de atrocidades y brutalidad contra civiles durante la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Moscú niega haber atacado a civiles o haber participado en crímenes de guerra mientras lleva a cabo lo que llama una "operación militar especial".


----------



## kelden (23 May 2022)

@Durruty dijo:


> Por fin la artillería rusa se está comportando como la artillería rusa que es.
> 
> Se están comenzando a ver videos de bombardeos artilleros del ejercito ruso brutales!!



Lleva igual desde el principio. Lo que pasa que si no recurres a estas (Padre de todas las bombas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre) cuesta machacarles las madrigueras. Se ven videos de trincheras que parecen la cámara acorazada de un banco ...


----------



## Saturnin (23 May 2022)

*Youtube elimina 70000 vídeos que cuestionaban la versión de la OTAN sobre el conflicto de Ucrania. Una clara prueba de que no respeta la libertad de expresión.*









Libertad de (em)presa: Youtube elimina 70.000 videos que cuestionaban la versión de la OTAN de lo que sucede en Ucrania


YouTube anunció que ha eliminado 70 mil videos desde que inició a finales de febrero. la intervención rusa en Ucrania. La compañía



insurgente.org













YouTube elimina más de 70.000 vídeos relacionados con la guerra de Ucrania


De acuerdo con 'The Guardian', la mayoría del contenido iba en línea con los postulados de Moscú sobre la invasión



www.abc.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo aquel que lucha contra Rusia resulta que es "nazi" o "neonazi'... Realmente curioso el uso indiscriminado del "nazismo"...



Si quieres lo cambiamos por "sionazi" o "islamofascista" o "islamonazi" a mi me parece más acorde con la realidad actual, bueno, siempre han sido la misma mierda, como tú mismo. Barrio Sésamo: Encuentre las diferencias entre estos terroristas:













pd: La última fotico es un "encuentro" entre la franquicia isis/alciaeda, la desaparecida jabat al nusrah con nenazas isisrahellitas en la frontera del golan siria
pd2: Hola @Saturnin


----------



## Elimina (23 May 2022)

Pues si nos lo aseguras tú, será cosa de creelo.
Por otro lado, la guerra hace tiempo que empezó, y es precisamente como dice la elocuente imagen.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> que es de agradecer en un hilo donde no escasean los fanáticos y traga-idioteces propagandísticas



EL TRIPLE VACUÑAO HA HABLADO.
3 dosis en un año, señora.
3 dosis se ha puesto porque pensaba que iba a morir tras tocar la puerta del ascensor.
Y viene aqui a hablar de _traga-idioteces de propagandísticas._

*YO QUISIERA TENER TUS COJONAZOS
*


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Youtube elimina 70000 vídeos que cuestionaban la versión de la OTAN sobre el conflicto.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso hay paises que lo vieron a tiempo, y "nacionalizaron" su parte de la red. Es estupido confiar en empresas privadas ciertas cosas, como la información. Más si son empresas privadas con capital del pentagono.


----------



## piru (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:
> 
> 1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
> 2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
> ...




Cuándo dices que será la firma de ese tratado?
Es para el próximo reflote.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya, pero han llegado al frente. Eso indica falta de liderazgo. Esos cacharor no pueden cruzar el Dnieper si no hay puente grandes operativos. Lo que pasa es que los rusos lo compensan con las tropas de primera linea que se comen todo lo que les mandan, incluso lo capturan. Pero no deberian haber llegado.



Desde un punto de vista estrictamente técnico, tienes toda la razón. Se suponía que Rusia podía destruir toda la técnica militar una vez pasada la frontera de la OTAN, pero que ese armamanto pesado haya pasado el Dnieper denota graves carencias.


----------



## NS 4 (23 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los eurocomunistas siempre la cagan:



Cual euro???
Cuales comunistas???


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Si quieres cambiamos por "sionazi" o "islamofascista" o "islamonazi" a mi me parece mas acorde con la realidad actual, bueno, siempre han sido la *misma mierda, como tú mismo*. Barrio Sésamo: Encuentre las diferencias entre estos terroristas:
> 
> 
> pd: La última fotico es un "encuentro" entre la franquicia isis/alciaeda, la desaparecida jabat al nusrah con nenazas isisrahellitas en la frontera del golan siria



Para MIERDA la que tienes tú en las bragas,,,,hedionda que jiedes a 100 metros,,,,,,,,, marrana...


----------



## NS 4 (23 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El europeismo no existe, el fascismo sí.



El marxismo leninista-estalinista, asesino de 100 millones de humanos tambien existe.


----------



## Oso Polar (23 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver , Putin no puede firmar eso. Simplemente porque no esta en su mano.
> 
> Los de Lugansk estan a punto de recuperar el 100% de su republica, y ademas tienen una zona colchon. Estan armados, muy armados de hecho, y movilizados seran 25.000 hombres. No aceptarian volver a Ucrania ni de coña.
> 
> ...



Cada día se le nota mas el rabo de paja y la primera evidencia es que no tiene el don de la palabra escrita como el "real" MiguelLacano, un clon mal gestado desde su inicio.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

....y atención al armamento que pueden obtener si se rinden.

Hasta los 777 de 155 mm


----------



## Honkler (23 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Coño, al Alejandro también


----------



## Elimina (23 May 2022)

No quiero molestar,pero...
Para quien dude de que el desperrejon es un bot, una simple búsqueda de "marrana" nos da algunas claves:




y así sucesivamente. Hasta los puntillos esos tan cutres aparecen en el mismo número.........
¿Está permitido esto en el foro?


----------



## kelden (23 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El marxismo leninista-estalinista, asesino de 100 millones de humanos tambien existe.



101, fueron 101 ....   Has contao los de la iglesia? Seguro que son más .....


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Ni puedo probarlo ni puedo dar las razones...pero algo me huele que podemos estar a punto de ver el desmoronamiento del frente en varios sectores :

1. Liman
2. zona Sveredonesk 
3. Adviika....lo cual podría significar traspasar la linea Maginot creada , envolver por detras y que todo el frente hasta Ugledar deba de retroceder o "evacuar"

Quizá sea el momento de " aplicar " reservas para acelerar o provocar esto q digo caso de no producirse.


----------



## Elimina (23 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El marxismo leninista-estalinista, asesino de 100 millones de humanos tambien existe.



¿Ya son 100 este año? ¡lo que hace la libertad de prensa!


----------



## NS 4 (23 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Ya son 100 este año? ¡lo que hace la libertad de prensa!



EL LIBRO NEGRO DEL COMUNISMO


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Ya son 100 este año? ¡lo que hace la libertad de prensa!



Es como Camarón de la Isla. Después de muerto siguen aumentando sus fans.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Habrá que relativizar el término "ganar" la guerra... ojalá me equivoque, pero lo que Rusia ya se haya casi adueñado de parte del territorio de Ucrania creo que va a ser dificil que lo suelte, tampoco creo que Ucrania tenga capacidad de atacar como para recuperar todos los territorios usurpados.

Poco a poco el tema se irá enfriando, pasará de las portadas a las páginas intermedias de prensa y telediarios, y al final los mandamases de turno preferirán un mal acuerdo y que esto acabe que seguir arruinando medio mundo mientras eeuu y rusia se hartan de reir .


----------



## capitán almeida (23 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> EL TRIPLE VACUÑAO HA HABLADO.
> 3 dosis en un año, señora.
> 3 dosis se ha puesto porque pensaba que iba a morir tras tocar la puerta del ascensor.
> Y viene aqui a hablar de _traga-idioteces de propagandísticas._
> ...



Sin contar con la coherencia de ser antianglo y defensor de pziffer y sus anglovacunas, éste lo que es es un cretino de tomo y lomo y se le ve más el plumero que a gaviotón,,,que ya ye decir


----------



## Alvin Red (23 May 2022)

*Curiosidades artilleras*

En el cuartel te pasas meses montando el cañón para tiro y luego recogiendo para transporte, eso no se improvisa, en maniobras podías saltar en menos de 2 horas a 3 sitios diferentes, recoger aproximadamente se tarda unos 5 minutos, montar 15 minutos, y estas moviendo entre 300 a 400 personas.

El tiro a discreción o sea buscar la máxima cadencia de disparo al cabo de lanzar dos obuses lo difícil es encontrar a quien le has de pasar el obús desde artificieros a pieza, no se ve nada por el humo y el polvo y si es de noche aun más divertido.

El máximo alcance siempre es nominal como la cadencia, si pones el cañón en máximo alcance con carga máxima haces crujir las suspensiones y amortiguadores, nunca se dispara a máximo alcance.

Cuando al disparar un obús no sale por cualquier motivo le toca al suboficial al mando abrir la recamara y ahí puede pasar de todo, al menos no lo abre el pringao que estaba haciendo la mili como soldado o cabo.

La circunferencia no tiene 360º sino que se utiliza la milésima, una circunferencia tiene 6400 milésimas artilleras.








Mil angular - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Armando la Gorda (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista estrictamente técnico, tienes toda la razón. Se suponía que Rusia podía destruir toda la técnica militar una vez pasada la frontera de la OTAN, pero que ese armamanto pesado haya pasado el Dnieper denota graves carencias.



Como las que tuvo Israel en Líbano. Hizbulah tenía misiles antibuque y de crucero en una zona no mucho más grande que Kiev. 

Colar armas en Ucrania no debe ser tarea complicada si los dispersas. Aunque los rusos los detecten no merece la pena usar un iskander para una presa tan pequeña. Imagínate cuando les revientan un envio, allí deben de volar millones de dólares


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

El representante de Rusia en la ONU en Ginebra dimite: "Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país". 

Entre tanto asesino , aún hay personas dignas en Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 May 2022)




----------



## Armando la Gorda (23 May 2022)

Eso es ridículo, se firmará ese pacto cuando Moscú esté a punto de capitular. Algunos se creen que la guerra la tiene Rusia en su casa.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es médico intensivista, según decía en el hilo del COVID (aunque no distinguía entre ng/ml y "mini" moles).
> 
> En la siguiente fase, de invasión alienígena, probablemente será exobiólogo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophet (23 May 2022)

Amegos no sé si se puso en su dia pero brotalérrimo concierto en Crimea hace dos meses con la operación ya comenzada. 

1. Los pelos de punta (por cierto melasfo hasta al del teclado):



2. Super pegadiza (2:12 me he enamorado, parto mañana hacia Simferopol, se me han caído las pelotas al suelo):



3. Un clásico:



Según estos videos se ve que mañana los rusos derrocan a Putin y los ukros toman Vladivostok. 

Taluec.


----------



## vettonio (23 May 2022)

A ver si al Marsupia le vemos algún día en un coche de Prensa como el del vídeo.
Al final, silban. Ostras, Pedrín, como diria González Green.


----------



## Cga (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:
> 
> 1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
> 2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
> ...



Ucrania ha tenido varias oportunidades de mantener la unidad con el Donbas y se han limpiado el culo con ellas. Quien le daría otra? Ese tiempo ya ha pasado. Me parece ya materialmente imposible devolver esas zonas. Solo sería posible exiliando a todos los rusofonos. Imposible.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Desde un punto de vista occidental, se considera aceptable un enquistamiento de la guerra; el suministro de armas a Ucrania no parará y será un desgaste continuo para los rusos.
Lo que se busca es un desgaste económico/militar de Rusia a medio largo plazo; ya que se han convertido en un país agresor, hay que mermar esas capacidades.
Lo están diciendo desde EEUU muy claramente .


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>




Y por donde han cruzado el Dnieper ?

Ah joder se me olvidaba. Después de 80 y pico días los puentes.se.siguen pudiendo usar

Increíble !!!


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Specialists from the Russian Armed Forces' International Anti-Mine Center clearing mines near Mariupol


----------



## JoséBatallas (23 May 2022)

Se va un héroe.


----------



## bigmaller (23 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El representante de Rusia en la ONU en Ginebra dimite: "Nunca me he sentido tan avergonzado de mi país".
> 
> Entre tanto asesino , aún hay personas dignas en Rusia.



Link? Catacrack!


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

Ucrania se ha cargado al sobrino del viceministro de Defensa ruso.
Rusia informa de la muerte en Ucrania del sobrino del viceministro de Defensa.

Las autoridades de Rusia han informado este lunes de la muerte en combate de Adam Jamjoev, sobrino del viceministro de Defensa ruso, Yunus-Bek Yevkurov, destinado a Ucrania en el marco de la "operación especial" iniciada allí por Moscú a finales de febrero.  


Uno menos.


----------



## llabiegu (23 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> 1. Los pelos de punta (por cierto melasfo hasta al del teclado):



Déjame una, melafo...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 May 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas volaron un puente sobre el río Luhan cerca de Svitlodarsk, #Donetsk Oblast. Según algunos informes, las fuerzas ucranianas se están retirando de la zona para evitar el cerco.


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

Tal y como va la apisonadora, Ucrania pronto se quedará sin carne de cañón movilizable
para consumir esos 40.000 millones en armas que USA va a vender a sus cipayos eslavos.
Así que, dado que todos los ucranianos han sido exprimidos, comienza ese momento estelar
en el que otros europeos se incorporen- para mayor gloria imperial- a la picadora de carne, 
que ya predijimos desde el principio: el Imperio USAno luchará contra Rusia hasta el último
ucraniano y luego hasta el último europeo.
No va mas...


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

¿Por qué aquí no tenemos orcas así?.


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> T*al y como va la apisonadora, Ucrania pronto se quedará sin carne de cañón movilizable
> para consumir esos 40.000 millones en armas que USA va a vender a sus cipayos eslavos.*
> Así que, dado que todos los ucranianos han sido exprimidos, comienza ese momento estelar
> en el que otros europeos se incorporen- para mayor gloria imperial- a la picadora de carne,
> ...



Eso mismo he estado pensando, se quedan sin ejército antes de los 40k de USA. Van a tener que meter mucho soldado polaco.


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Link? Catacrack!



Joderrrr ultracrack ,que comodon que eres joio...si está en casi todos los medios.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Zelensky esta enviando a la quinta del Imserso, para que defiendan a los EEUU y a los oligarcas ukros, no hay farolas suficientes para colgar a tantos hijos de puta !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068165



Hasta el último ucraniano.









Zelensky reveals size of Ukrainian force fighting Russia


The Ukrainian military grew from 120,000 to 700,000 amid the conflict with Russia, President Volodymyr Zelensky has said




www.rt.com





Según el actor presidente tiene un ejército de 700.00 hombres.


----------



## Artedi (23 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no digo que allí haya ningún cataclismo, digo que esos datos hablan, nada más
> Las cosas, por ir bien o mal, pero no se trata de cataclismos...
> 
> Por cierto...funciona alguna línea de autobuses desde Helsinki? o desde algún báltico? lo sabes?



La conexión con Tallinn funciona bien, pero en la práctica son 9 horas unir Tallinn con san Petersburgo. Helsinki creo que también va sin problemas, pero lo anterior puedo confirmartelo en persona.


----------



## Roedr (23 May 2022)

Están tonteando mucho, parecen Golum con el anillo.


----------



## mazuste (23 May 2022)

Comentaba páginas atrás que la famosa llamada del jefe militar USAno Austin, a Shoigu 
precedió a la rendición masiva en Azovstal. Dicen algunos que, tal vez, se hizo un trato
que implicaba una rendición pacífica y ordenada a cambio de no publicar los nombres
de los militares extranjeros capturados con el objeto de que no hubiera obstáculos
insalvables a la hora de poder negociar posibles intercambios.
Todo es posible, pero tampoco deja de ser especulación interesada.


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Amegos no sé si se puso en su dia pero brotalérrimo concierto en Crimea hace dos meses con la operación ya comenzada.
> 
> 1. Los pelos de punta (por cierto melasfo hasta al del teclado):
> 
> ...



Antes que Crimea vuelva a Ucrania o lo que sea, Constantinopla volverá a ser capital de los griegos.


----------



## El jaguar (23 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por Dios pobre gente. Zelensky es un carnicero, ¿cómo envía al frente a personas que están prácticamente jubiladas y a estudiantes? Una vida entera trabajando y esperando poderse retirar para ver crecer a tus nietos y te reclutan a la fuerza y mandan como carne de cañón contra un ejército de una potencia mundial.
> 
> No tiene nombre, estas cosas claman al cielo, qué verguenza lo de Occidente.



Estimado forero:
Estoy de acuerdo con su post pero el vídeo puede significar algo diferente a lo que usted piensa, unas páginas atrás se citó un artículo de Pepe Escobar (nada sospechoso de ser pro - Otan) dónde indicaba que el estado mayor ruso contempla el escenario de combates contra un nuevo ejército que está siendo armado y entrenado por la Otan en el oeste de Ucrania (seguramente reforzado con "voluntarios" occidentales), por otro lado están las especulaciones (ridiculizados por varios miembros del foro) de un contraataque ucraniano con 30 BTGs para el verano, todo ello son más que noticias aisladas si le damos una visión de conjunto.
La estrategia de la Otan (permítame especular de lo anterior) da por perdido el ejército ucraniano del Donbass, su único objetivo es que las fuerzas rusas sufran el mayor desgaste y con el añadido de destruir lo más posible la infraestructura del este de Ucrania, de mayoría rusofona, mientras termina de preparar un nuevo ejército, bajo esta óptica se entiende que los "refuerzos" solo sean como las pobres personas que hemos visto en el vídeo.
Sin duda es una estrategia cruel y malvada en sumo grado pero como dijo un funcionario estadounidense la Otan peleará hasta el último ucraniano, solo me resta decir desde el fondo de mi corazón: Dios bendiga y salve a Ucrania.


----------



## ussser (23 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pues uno que ha probado la de Ucrania casi vomita:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067308
> 
> 
> Min16: "Parece que las latas del ejército de Ucrania se las provee Rusia..."



Gracias por traer el vídeo.

Alguien sabe que hay de malo en el óxido de la lata?cuál es el peligro?


----------



## Discordante (23 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hasta el último ucraniano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene ni 60 BTGs. Si se cree que puede ganar una guerra moderna con infanteria con fusiles a pelo ya puede ir preparando 700.000 ataudes.

Supongo que sera propaganda interna o a ver si engaña a suficientes idiotas en occidente para que le sigan enviando cosas con la esperanza de que puedan ganar.


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)

Un centro de entrenamiento del Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU., en el desierto del sur de California, fue cerrado este lunes debido a un informe sobre disparos, dijo un portavoz a la agencia AP.

Según el sargento de artillería, Santiago Colón, vocero del Centro de Combate Aire-Tierra del Cuerpo de Marines en Twentynine Palms, el informe fue anónimo, y no hubo una confirmación inmediata de si realmente se realizaron disparos.

Por el momento no hay reportes de víctimas, según informaron las autoridades del Departamento del Alguacil del Condado de San Bernardino. Sin embargo, se requirió que todo el personal se refugiara en el lugar mientras la fuerza policial de la base realizaba la investigación.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 May 2022)

Entre un nasi y un comunista yo tambien me quedaría con los nazis, *PERO *ni Rusia representa el comunismo, ni Ucrania es un país nazionalsocialista. 
Mercedes, BOSH, Braun, Siemens, Audi, HugoBoss... si son símbolos nacionalsocialistas. El retrasado que se encerró en Azovstal solo es un mongoloide con tatuajes que no se representa ni a sí mismo. Y Putin lo sabe obviamente.
Esto es una guerra proxy cuyo único objetivo era debilitar a Rusia y a la UE, una puta dirigida por *traidores*. 
El fracaso está siendo obvio: han desplazado la balanza económica y global miles de km hacia el Este.
Hoy por hoy pinta más Turquía que Francia. China que USA, y Rusia que todos los demás juntos. Y los hejpertos te lo están queriendo vender como un éxito.
Allá cada cual con lo que se cree, muchos deberíais tener aún fresco el ridículo del año pasado con mascarila en la playa, pero veo que la estupidez se lleva en la sangre y muchos tragarán con todo lo que les digan.
Yo personalmente los doy por perdidos.


----------



## dedalo00 (23 May 2022)

Los chinos no se cortan...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 May 2022)

De la vakuña que ni protege, ni evita el contagio, ni la enfermedad, ni la muerte.......el espectáculo debe continuar

*Colombia entrenará al Ejército ucranio en técnicas de desminado*


Un equipo de militares colombianos viajará a Europa para entrenar a soldados ucranios en técnicas de desminado, ha anunciado este lunes el ministro de Defensa, Diego Molano. La operación se hará por invitación de Estados Unidos. Colombia está clasificado como aliado preferente de la OTAN.

Colombia, que ha enviado ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania,* mandará a 11 ingenieros militares* que entrenarán a las fuerzas ucranias en un país vecino, miembro de la OTAN. “Colombia, como siempre, [está] comprometida con los valores de la libertad y de derechos humanos y, en este caso, [está] haciendo un aporte concreto como miembro y país socio global de la OTAN”, ha afirmado Molano en un comunicado.

Casi 60 años de conflictos internos entre las fuerzas armadas, paramilitares, guerrillas y carteles de la droga han convertido a Colombia en uno de los países con mayor número de minas antipersona del mundo. Desde 1990, 2.342 personas han muerto y casi 10.000 heridas por los artefactos, según el Gobierno. (Reuters)










Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Zelenski afirma que Ucrania ha recuperado 6.000 kilómetros cuadrados desde el inicio de la ofensiva


Decenas de concejales de Moscú y San Petersburgo piden por carta el cese de Putin | Járkov recupera la electricidad en el 80% de la ciudad, según las autoridades locales | Las tropas rusas bombardean instalaciones y dejan sin luz grandes áreas del este y el centro del país




elpais.com


----------



## brus (23 May 2022)

Despues de Lyman está el Donets y una zona de meandros que debe estar fortificadísima pero que es muy bombardeable. Cuando esa zona caiga Slovianks es la siguiente. Si Mandan refuerzos pronto se tomará también Kramatorsk y ahí si que puede cambiar la guerra.


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Preparémonos a comer merde. Plan italiano que tiene toda la pinta de va a tragar con él nuestro inútil del Kremlin:
> 
> 1.- Cese el fuego y desmilitarización de los frentes bajo control de la ONU
> 2.- Negociación sobre el estatuto de Ucrania, que entraría en la UE pero no en la OTAN
> ...



Eres el pro ruso más objetivo del foro. Tus analisis son muy buenos. No descarto que rusia aceptará devolver todo el terreno conquistado en Ucrania a cambio de un estatus especial para crimea y Donbass. Una salida honrosa pero que sería una total derrota rusa. Ucrania ya ha dicho que cualquier acuerdo diplomático dependen de respetar su integridad territorial. Cualquier acuerdo diplomático será una humillación a rusia. La otan y ucrania se sienten fuertes y no aceptarán nada. Que rusia diga que esta estudiando la propuesta italiana es un síntoma de su debilidad


----------



## Zhukov (23 May 2022)

*Parte de guerra 23/05/2022 Liman, Svitlodarsk, Zolotoye*

compilación de informes por orden cronológico, comprobados y confirmados, los ukros pierden terreno y se hacen prisioneros y en general reciben un castigo tremendo en toda la línea









Parte de guerra 23/05/2022 Liman, Svitlodarsk, Zolotoye


AYER 22 Mayo, resumen de Readovka Kharkov, no se notó ningún avance enemigas. Las fuerzas aliadas también han tomado una pausa táctica y reagrupan su artillería. Izyum-Lugansk. La batalla principal…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Bartleby (23 May 2022)

Zelenski reprende a occidente por no haber actuado antes para parar la guerra.

Que se lo diga a Biden y Borrell que estaban como Goebbels con lo de Totalen Krieg









Zelenski reprende a Occidente por no haber actuado antes para evitar la guerra


«Si hubiera existido una unidad total cuando Rusia invadió Crimea, ¿habría lanzado la invasión de febrero?», ha reprochado en el Foro de Davos




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## kikepm (23 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por eso hay paises que lo vieron a tiempo, y "nacionalizaron" su parte de la red. Es estupido confiar en empresas privadas ciertas cosas, como la información. Más si son empresas privadas con capital del pentagono.



¿Y como evitas que las empresas públicas lleven a cabo la censura de la información que no es del gusto del gobierno?

En esta guerra la censura está siendo promovida, alentada y financiada por medios públicos e instituciones, y sólo en segundo lugar secundada por las empresas privadas (que son o serán recompensadas por sus gobiernos si hacen caso, y castigadas en el hipotético caso de no obedecer).

No olvidemos los XX millones de euros con que el gobierno de España subvencionó a los medios de comunicación y TV al inicio de la pandemia. ¿Te parece que esto fue casualidad? Ni menos que los derechos de emisión son licencias otorgadas por los gobiernos.

La única forma que veo de evitar este tipo de cosas es, como la separación iglesia-estado, separar el estado del negocio de la información, en un sentido estricto.

Estamos muy lejos de algo así. Los gobiernos occidentales están muy fuertemente imbricados con los medios de comunicación, y el resultado de la censura y el mensaje monolítico, sea con el COVID o con la guerra, es una consecuencia directa de esto.

Un medio privado, de verdad, no dependiente de gobiernos ni de la financiación a cargo de los PGE, quizás, podría oponerse al bloque de lo políticamente correcto.

¿Pero un medio público? ¿O financiado-licenciado por el gobierno? Nunca se opondrán a sus deseos.


----------



## Caracalla (23 May 2022)

Tu enfócalo desde el punto de vista de que están mandando a morir futuros Rusos a manos de soldados Rusos en beneficio de USA y todo tiene sentido.

La pena para Rusia es que aún ganando, solo está jodiendose a si misma mientras las ratas Yankees se frotan las manos.

Ardo en deseos de ver algún día ver a ese país de los cojones pasar por el sufrimiento que ha provocado a los Sirios, Iranies, Irakies, Libios, Serbios o Rusos. Se lo merecen muchísimo.


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> estan locos estos polacos, pensaba que los ucras por querer nuestros tanques tenian morro, pero estos ya nos superan, que peligro madre del amor hermoso



Dejaron y odian el comunismo...pero a veces les sale la vena.

Son neolibegggggales.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

El jaguar dijo:


> Estimado forero:
> Estoy de acuerdo con su post pero el vídeo puede significar algo diferente a lo que usted piensa, unas páginas atrás se citó un artículo de Pepe Escobar (nada sospechoso de ser pro - Otan) dónde indicaba que el estado mayor ruso contempla el escenario de combates contra un nuevo ejército que está siendo armado y entrenado por la Otan en el oeste de Ucrania (seguramente reforzado con "voluntarios" occidentales), por otro lado están las especulaciones (ridiculizados por varios miembros del foro) de un contraataque ucraniano con 30 BTGs para el verano, todo ello son más que noticias aisladas si le damos una visión de conjunto.
> La estrategia de la Otan (permítame especular de lo anterior) da por perdido el ejército ucraniano del Donbass, su único objetivo es que las fuerzas rusas sufran el mayor desgaste y con el añadido de destruir lo más posible la infraestructura del este de Ucrania, de mayoría rusofona, mientras termina de preparar un nuevo ejército, bajo esta óptica se entiende que los "refuerzos" solo sean como las pobres personas que hemos visto en el vídeo.
> Sin duda es una estrategia cruel y malvada en sumo grado pero como dijo un funcionario estadounidense la Otan peleará hasta el último ucraniano, solo me resta decir desde el fondo de mi corazón: Dios bendiga y salve a Ucrania.



Desde Octubre de 1942 hasta Diciembre de 1942 los rusos se hincharon a enviar carne de cañon a Stalingrado mientras en el otro lado del Volga juntaban un par de ejercitos acorazados con todo para la posterior ofensiva ... Podrían estar haciendo lo mismo pero cual sería el objetivo?? Mucho me temo que será dificil esa contraofensiva sin superioridad aerea.


----------



## coscorron (23 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Dejaron y odian el comunismo...pero a veces les sale la vena.
> 
> Son neolibegggggales.



A partir de Octubre dejaran de depender del gas ruso y dependeran del Baltic pipe.. Supongo que ahora les costará mas barato ... o igual no??? Los noruegos son parte de la OTAN pero no son gilipollas y tampoco malvenden sus recursos.


----------



## workforfood (23 May 2022)

Rusia lucha con las dos manos a la espalda frente a un ejército que está en guerra total. Rusia ya se ha dicho que está haciendo una guerra asimétrica sin prisas pero sin pausa y metiendo lo mínimo. Si Rusia quisiera revienta Ucrania en un momento. Pero le convence más en esta situacion hacer una guerra limitada y de desgaste.


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Con Ucrania perdiendo varias ciudades hoy y saliendo a la luz noticias de rendiciones masivas, Oryx está publicando sobre... la recuperación de un helicóptero ruso a través de un camión de plataforma. Interesante que sea un Mi-2 por cierto. Microenfoque BrOSINT para evitar mirar el desastroso panorama general de Ucrania.


----------



## manodura79 (23 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Anda, hacía tiempo que no teníamos andanadas de videos. Se ve que la moral de la tropa estaba algo baja.


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> EL TRIPLE VACUÑAO HA HABLADO.
> 3 dosis en un año, señora.
> 3 dosis se ha puesto porque pensaba que iba a morir tras tocar la puerta del ascensor.
> Y viene aqui a hablar de _traga-idioteces de propagandísticas._
> ...


----------



## Nefersen (23 May 2022)

Otra victoria para Zelensky: La evacuación del Dobass se está llevando a cabo sin mayores contratiempos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Desde Octubre de 1942 hasta Diciembre de 1942 los rusos se hincharon a enviar carne de cañon a Stalingrado mientras en el otro lado del Volga juntaban un par de ejercitos acorazados con todo para la posterior ofensiva ... Podrían estar haciendo lo mismo pero cual sería el objetivo?? Mucho me temo que será dificil esa contraofensiva sin superioridad aerea.



En 1942 no había satélites.
Ucrania está siendo monitorizada 24/7 y no tienen donde meter a tantos batallones sin que se note. 
Aparte lo que no podemos hacer es decir que Rusia está invadiendo Ucrania para luego reconocer que no tiene interés en rebasar la línea del Dniéper. 
La pregunta es: ¿Si existieran esos 32 batallones en el oeste y Rusia supiera de su existencia, los bombardearía?
La respuesta es: no existen. 
Es propaganda.
Opino que Zelensky es un traidor que debería ser colgado por los ucranianos, a quienes ha llevado a una guerra perdida. El ejército y militares profesionales Ucranianos, pobres desgraciados, se han ganado el cielo con su fiereza y valentía intentando luchar contra un ejercito imparable.
Ojalá Ucrania tenga una segunda oportunidad como país.


----------



## Mabuse (23 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Ensucia la bandera de España con esa anglofilia.


----------



## Malevich (23 May 2022)

De alguno hasta se podría adivinar el medio...


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues sí, derrota, sin paliativos. Como la de los sátrapas y yanquis en Siria, sin paliativos porque no consiguieron su objetivo, destruir Siria y derribar al gobierno de Bashar al Asad, independientemente de que ocupen parte de su territorio y haya estancamiento en los frentes. Y para saber eso no hace falta ser militar profesional, simplemente hace falta no ser un acólito/fanático y/o una víctima de la propaganda de guerra, sea la que sea.



Tu que vas a saber cuales son los objetivos de Rusia…


----------



## juanmanuel (23 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Ya son 100 este año? ¡lo que hace la libertad de prensa!



Yo habia leido 5000 millones pero me parecia mucho.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Vaya por dios...
> 
> 
> 
> Se vienen nuevos submarinos rusos en el Mar Negro camarada Trajanillo



Bueno veremos a ver. Personalmente creo que el próximo barco hundido con armamento extranjero va a llevar asociada reprocidad. Y si son daneses pues una nave danesa.


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Vaya por dios...
> 
> 
> 
> Se vienen nuevos submarinos rusos en el Mar Negro camarada Trajanillo



Ahora es el momento en que Egipto saca su flota mercante y monta "el campamento de los Santos" en cualquier país europeo , que estamos indefensos porque todo nuestro stock de fungibles se lo hemos enviado a Cerdensky.


----------



## Impresionante (23 May 2022)

*Lavrov: Occidente tendrá que admitir que no se puede pisar los intereses vitales de Rusia con impunidad
*
Moscú se apoyará en sí mismo y en los países que "no bailan al son que le tocan", señala el canciller ruso.

Los políticos occidentales que declaran que Rusia debe ser derrotada en el conflicto de Ucrania conocen mal la historia, afirmó el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.
Hablando en el marco del proyecto estudiantil '100 preguntas al líder', el canciller ruso indicó que una vez más Rusia está "pasando por tal periodo de su historia" cuando dicen que "debe ser derrotada" y "perder sobre el campo de batalla".
"Estoy seguro de que ustedes conocen mejor la historia que los políticos occidentales que pronuncian tales 'conjuros'. No habrán estudiado bien en la escuela, ya que sacan conclusiones erróneas de su comprensión del pasado y de lo que es Rusia", dijo Lavrov a los estudiantes.
*"No pueden ni saben vivir según lo establece la Carta de la ONU"*
Los países occidentales, expresó el ministro, se han mostrado incapaces de vivir conforme a la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, dado que una gran parte de la población de Ucrania "se ven privados legalmente de la posibilidad de seguir utilizando su lengua materna y enseñar a sus hijos la cultura rusa y el idioma ruso".
"Debido a esto, tras muchos años de advertencias, y al no tener otra salida, empezamos a proteger los intereses de seguridad de la población rusa en Donbass", dijo.
"Ya ven la reacción de nuestros colegas occidentales. Han mostrado ellos mismos que no pueden ni saben vivir según lo establece la Carta de la ONU, es decir, la organización se basa en la igualdad soberana de los Estados. Para ellos, es solo la soberanía de ellos mismos", agregó Lavrov.


----------



## NPI (23 May 2022)

Y el principal es el asalariado de RE el CUCARACHA (firma)


----------



## Top5 (23 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> De la vakuña que ni protege, ni evita el contagio, ni la enfermedad, ni la muerte.......el espectáculo debe continuar
> 
> *Colombia entrenará al Ejército ucranio en técnicas de desminado*
> 
> ...



Y digo, ¿cómo van a entrenar al ejercito ucraniano en técnicas de desminado, si es el propio ejercito ucraniano el que esta minando todo?


----------



## frangelico (23 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Y digo, ¿cómo van a entrenar al ejercito ucraniano en técnicas de desminado, si es el propio ejercito ucraniano el que esta minando todo?



Es un pretexto para enviar un avión cargado de farlopa y putas, que es lo que produce Colombia. Que Cerdensky tiene muchas necesidades.


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En 1942 no había satélites.
> Ucrania está siendo monitorizada 24/7 y no tienen donde meter a tantos batallones sin que se note.
> Aparte lo que no podemos hacer es decir que Rusia está invadiendo Ucrania para luego reconocer que no tiene interés en rebasar la línea del Dniéper.
> La pregunta es: ¿Si existieran esos 32 batallones en el oeste y Rusia supiera de su existencia, los bombardearía?
> ...



Deberían ahorcarlo, sí, pero en vez de esto será millonario; yo creo que le compensa bastante, y el pueblo ucraniano evidentemente le importa una mierda.


----------



## delhierro (23 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y como evitas que las empresas públicas lleven a cabo la censura de la información que no es del gusto del gobierno?
> 
> En esta guerra la censura está siendo promovida, alentada y financiada por medios públicos e instituciones, y sólo en segundo lugar secundada por las empresas privadas (que son o serán recompensadas por sus gobiernos si hacen caso, y castigadas en el hipotético caso de no obedecer).
> 
> ...



Un medio publico cambia con los votos, los privados son siempre de la misma gente. Por mi parte medios pequeños tambien estarian bien, en manos de grandes capitales, acaban siendo un único medio, que difunde una única idea.

A nivel nacional, nadie dejaria que sus comunicaciones y las de sus ciudadanos estuvieran en manos de una empresa de otro gobierno pero se permite que esten en manos de una empresa, sostenida y formada por otro gobierno.

Es preferible 120 pequeños grandes hermanos que uno solo. Las tecnologicas de los EEUU son en realidad caballos de troya de los anglos. Los que lo vieron a tiempo se han podido librar, europa desde luego no. Tengo claro que todos los que llegan arriba, estan perfectamente filtrados y controlados. Y las comunicaciones, y el control de las mismas en una pieza clave.


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)




----------



## cobasy (23 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski reprende a occidente por no haber actuado antes para parar la guerra.
> 
> Que se lo diga a Biden y Borrell que estaban como Goebbels con lo de Totalen Krieg
> 
> ...



Todos sus discursos se los escriben los que mandan según lo que les interese que nos transmitan los 
"medios" de comunicación o mejor descrito, las agencias globales de propaganda...No tiene mucha validez.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 May 2022)

Más cuerpos de ruskis abonando el suelo de las estepas ucranianas.




Follacabras moderados destripados por la artillería de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.






Y aquí un BTR destripado por una mina anticarro en el frente oriental. Los ruskis aún están a 7 galaxias y media de conquistar la totalidad de las provincias rebeldes de Donestk y Luhansk, con suerte en 2030 conquistan Kiev.


----------



## Remequilox (23 May 2022)

Donbass, visto para sentencia.

Típica y tópica hipérbole sobractuada del _comediante_. Lo que no quita que incluso aunque solo sea cierto la mitad de la mitad, la potencia de fuego desatada en el Donbass sea 5:1
*Zelensky: Los rusos en Donbass tienen 20 veces más equipo que nosotros*








Зеленський: У росіян на Донбасі у 20 разів більше техніки, ніж у нас


Президент Володимир Зеленський заявляє, що на Донбасі у російських військ зараз у 20 разів більше техніки, ніж в українських.




www.pravda.com.ua





Teniendo en cuenta que el suministro de equipos USA-Otan ha sido en plan Amazon Prime, y que los puentes siguen intactos (no así las vías férreas de la zona, que han sido machacadas)
*Región de Dnipropetrovsk: 4 ataques con misiles, infraestructura ferroviaria dañada*









Дніпропетровщина: 4 ракетних удари, пошкоджено залізничну інфраструктуру


Росіяни вдарили чотирма ракетами по Дніпропетровщині, пошкоджено залізничну інфраструктуру в Павлоградському та Синельниківському районах.




www.pravda.com.ua




"_Los misiles alcanzaron la infraestructura ferroviaria en los distritos de Pavlograd y Synelnykiv.
Hay daños graves en la vía férrea y la catenaria"_

Indica que la operación exterminio y eliminación de la capacidad bélica del ejército ucrananiano del Donbass ha sido brutal.

Hay que reconocer que el estilo operativo Dvornikov es imparable. A este ritmo, y si mantienen la presión, a mediados de julio todo Donetsk puede estar limpia "de invasores". Lugansk no creo que logre aguantar más de 2 semanas (y hasta podría acelerarse la caída de Lisichansk).


----------



## Von Rudel (23 May 2022)

No lo van a hacer.

Sabes el dinero que se pierde de lavar el dinero de otros paises o dictaduras.


----------



## Arraki (23 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Más cuerpos de ruskis abonando el suelo de las estepas ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que te crees que no hay carroña ucra todos los días para aburrir? Y ves que el foro se dedique a sacar carroña ucra en cada mensaje?

Debe de ser que al contrario que otros no tienes nada mejor que colgar. No hay avances, no hay victorias, lo único que puedes colgar son cuerpos muertos. Ya sabemos que en las guerras muere gente y no veo a nadie más que a ti y al cara pocha regocijaros por ello.

La falta de respeto delata que sois mala gente.


----------



## ZARGON (23 May 2022)




----------



## kikepm (23 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un medio publico cambia con los votos, los privados son siempre de la misma gente. Por mi parte medios pequeños tambien estarian bien, en manos de grandes capitales, acaban siendo un único medio, que difunde una única idea.
> 
> A nivel nacional, nadie dejaria que sus comunicaciones y las de sus ciudadanos estuvieran en manos de una empresa de otro gobierno pero se permite que esten en manos de una empresa, sostenida y formada por otro gobierno.
> 
> Es preferible 120 pequeños grandes hermanos que uno solo. Las tecnologicas de los EEUU son en realidad caballos de troya de los anglos. Los que lo vieron a tiempo se han podido librar, europa desde luego no. Tengo claro que todos los que llegan arriba, estan perfectamente filtrados y controlados. Y las comunicaciones, y el control de las mismas en una pieza clave.



Ya no es que votando estemos logrando eliminar la censura de los medios propiedad de o licenciados por el estado, es que es justo al contrario, todos los medios sirven al estado en su propagación de mentiras, censura y propaganda.

¿Tu has visto la TV en los últimos años? Porque lo que yo he visto no se acerca ni remotamente a libertad de información o difusión. 

Existe un mensaje monolítico que coincide plenamente con los deseos del gobierno. 

Y esto no es así por una casualidad de mercado, sino porque el estado se ha arrogado con la pretensión de veracidad y no consiente que ningún medio difunda nada más.

El estado subvierte el orden basado en la competencia entre empresas que proveerían de información multipolar. Estas empresas responderían ante su audiencia, que les retiraría su confianza si se dedicaran a mentir o lanzar mensajes contrarios a sus clientes.

Ahora, lo que vemos, es simplemente un sistema de información de propaganda masiva por y para el estado. Que sirve al fin de difundir la ideología de las élites y de gobiernos extranjeros.

¿Qué voto ha conseguido cambiar las mentiras difundidas por la OTAN?

¿Qué medio hace otra cosa que emitir los comunicados de prensa de los voceros militares, elevados al rango de información?

Pues, todo esto, es exactamente el estado en funcionamiento.


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 May 2022)

Lyman está cayendo ahora mismo.

Los rusos, camino de Zaporohyia


----------



## Zepequenhô (23 May 2022)

Severodoneskt también está cayendo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 May 2022)

Tanques iraníes para Ucrania 



_Vi este video que circula en las redes sociales iraníes que afirma ser (en broma, por supuesto) nuevos tanques que se envían a Ucrania. era demasiado bueno para no compartir._


----------



## amcxxl (23 May 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (23 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que te crees que no hay carroña ucra todos los días para aburrir? Y ves que el foro se dedique a sacar carroña ucra en cada mensaje?
> 
> Debe de ser que al contrario que otros no tienes nada mejor que colgar. No hay avances, no hay victorias, lo único que puedes colgar son cuerpos muertos. Ya sabemos que en las guerras muere gente y no veo a nadie más que a ti y al cara pocha regocijaros por ello.
> 
> La falta de respeto delata que sois mala gente.




Es la guerra, hay que sacar lo que no sale en Tv, esto es burbuja no el telediarreo, si hubieran víctimas del lado ucraniano también las sacaría, pero yo al menos no las encuentro.

Decía un famoso naturalista inglés llamado David Attemborough cuando le criticaban por sacar escenas de gran crudeza en los documentales que hay que mostrar la naturaleza cual es, sin recrearnos en el dolor pero tampoco prescindiendo de él. La guerra es igual, sino le gusta váyase de burbuja y ponga el telediarreo donde a buen seguro no verá ruskis destripados.

A Vd no le va la información, le va la propaganda. Zelesnki es un mierda, un títere de lo sionistas como también los es Putin y como lo es la OTAN y la U€, pero los ucranianos que han tomado las armas para expulsar a los invasores merecen todo mi respeto.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que te crees que no hay carroña ucra todos los días para aburrir? Y ves que el foro se dedique a sacar carroña ucra en cada mensaje?
> 
> Debe de ser que al contrario que otros no tienes nada mejor que colgar. No hay avances, no hay victorias, lo único que puedes colgar son cuerpos muertos. Ya sabemos que en las guerras muere gente y no veo a nadie más que a ti y al cara pocha regocijaros por ello.
> 
> La falta de respeto delata que sois mala gente.



Se dedica a la casquería y la burla.
Ignóralo porque enguarra el hilo, tanto sus post como los que respondéis.


----------



## Irene Adler (23 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Yo en esta guerra no puedo apoyar ni a la otan ni a Rusia. Los únicos que pierden son los de abajo como siempre muriendo por las élites.



Si dejar de estar de acuerdo en que los que pierden son siempre los de abajo, no puedo evitar estar en desacuerdo con tu primera frase… 

precisamente porque somos los de abajo tomar partido o apoyar o simpatizar con la opción que nos parece más justa es más que una obligación, es una necesidad 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (23 May 2022)

*Dinamarca enviará misiles Harpoon a Ucrania para desbloquear el puerto de Odessa.*
Dinamarca se ha comprometido a suministrar misiles Harpoon a Ucrania en su intento de contrarrestar el bloqueo de la armada rusa al puerto de Odesa, vital para las exportaciones de trigo de Ucrania, según anunció el lunes el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.

Veinte países se comprometieron a proporcionar armas adicionales a Ucrania para hacer frente a las fuerzas rusas en la segunda reunión del "Grupo de Contacto para la Defensa de Ucrania", según anunció el Secretario de Defensa estadounidense Lloyd Austin.

Entre los equipos que se entregarán a Ucrania, Dinamarca se ha comprometido a enviar un sistema de misiles antibuque Harpoon, uno de los más sofisticados utilizados por las armadas occidentales.

El Harpoon suele llevarse en buques de guerra, submarinos e incluso bombarderos, pero Dinamarca es el único país que ha adquirido una versión modificada del lanzamisiles, que se monta en un camión y se convierte en una batería de defensa costera.


----------



## brus (23 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Ya no es que votando estemos logrando eliminar la censura de los medios propiedad de o licenciados por el estado, es que es justo al contrario, todos los medios sirven al estado en su propagación de mentiras, censura y propaganda.
> 
> ¿Tu has visto la TV en los últimos años? Porque lo que yo he visto no se acerca ni remotamente a libertad de información o difusión.
> 
> ...




Cambia Estado por Elites para que sea 100% correcto y ahí lo tendrías.


----------



## pemebe (23 May 2022)

Le monde.fr

*Varios miles de personas siguen en el cerco parcial de Sievierodonetsk*
Las autoridades ucranianas de la región de Luhansk han informado a la ONU de que un puente que conduce al centro administrativo de la región, la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk, fue destruido el 21 de mayo, anunció el lunes por la noche Stéphane Dujarric, portavoz del Secretario General de la ONU. *La ciudad está ahora parcialmente rodeada y sólo es accesible por una carretera. *Algunos residentes lograron salir de Sievierodonetsk durante el fin de semana, pero Dujarric dijo que las autoridades locales estiman que varios miles de civiles permanecen en la ciudad y necesitan ayuda de emergencia.

*El destino de Sievierodonetsk es similar al de Marioupol.* "En este momento, no voy a decir: 'Salgan, evacúen'. En este punto, les digo que se queden en sus refugios", dijo el gobernador de la región de Luhansk, Sergei Gaidai. Dijo que Rusia había movilizado 12.500 soldados en su ofensiva en la región. En la región de Donetsk, tres personas murieron y seis resultaron heridas en nuevos bombardeos el lunes, según el gobernador Pavlo Kyrylenko, después de que el domingo murieran siete.

*También se produjeron intensos combates cerca de Bakhmut, al sur de Sievierodonetsk y Kramatorsk*, según el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. La presidenta del consejo regional de la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk, en el este de Donbass, también anunció que se habían disparado varios cohetes en la región.


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2022)

JEW TUBE Y FAKE'S BOOK a lo suyo.


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

La situación en los frentes en la tarde del 23 de mayo:

Hoy en día, se están llevando a cabo serias batallas militares desde Avdeevka hasta Liman. Todo el arco de Donbas está en movimiento. Fuentes ucranianas, avergonzadas, informan de la retirada de las tropas de Severodonetsk. Las principales rutas de suministro están bajo el control de fuego de la Artillería Aliada. Pronto tendremos un éxito evidente en las direcciones principales del frente.

⚔ La situación en los frentes hoy ha cobrado un ritmo envidiable:

▫ En el frente de Jarkov hoy, continuaron los combates en la región de Liptsy, Ternovoye y Rubezhnoye.

▫ Frente Izyum-Lugansk. Por la mañana, llegó la noticia de que un puente sobre el río Lugan había sido volado en la región de Svetlodarsk, luego llegó un mensaje de que las Fuerzas Aliadas habían irrumpido en esta dirección. Cerca de la hora del almuerzo, anunciaron el inicio del asalto a Krasny Liman y la toma de casi la mitad de la ciudad por parte de nuestros combatientes. También hay un denso trabajo de aviación y artillería rusa en el área de Soledar y Bajmut (Artemovsk). Desde el frente de Popasnaya informaron del final de las batallas por Toshkovka (a favor de las Fuerzas Aliadas) y éxitos en la región de Zolotoe. El 6º Regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPL ocupó dos calles en Kamyshevaja. Hay un asalto completo en el pueblo. También se hizo una salida a las fronteras de la RPL y la RPD desde Troitsky.

▫ En el Sur, no hubo movimientos significativos en ambos lados.

"Calibración". Esta mañana, se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles por parte de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en la infraestructura ferroviaria en Korosten, región de Zhytomyr. Potentes explosiones retumbaron en Jarkov y Pavlograd: otra instalación militar fue destruida.

Rechazadas las provocaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en nuestros territorios. Un dron ucraniano fue derribado en la región de Rostov. Los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron todos los objetivos aéreos en la región de Kursk. Los misiles antiaéreos despegaron hacia el cielo sobre la región de Belgorod en la noche.

En el mundo. Biden anunció la disposición de Estados Unidos, si es necesario, de entrar en un conflicto militar con China para proteger a Taiwán, y el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China protestó ante Estados Unidos.

De interesante: las formaciones armadas ucranianas usan lanzagranadas estadounidenses Mark 19 mod.3 de 40 mm. Se hizo una comparación lacónica del modelo estadounidense con nuestro AGS-17 soviético; el resultado es muy interesante.


----------



## JAGGER (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esto suena a "evacuación"



Tienen temor del rearme alemán.


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

Tropas rusas entrando en Krasny Lyman.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

En esta fase de la invasión, los rusos van avanzando a golpe de artillería, con todo lo que ello implica en cuanto a destrucción y bajas civiles.

El panorama es muy negro, por el tipo de guerra y lo larga que parece que será su resolución.


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que dijistes que eres o fuistes militar profesional, pues o te ciega tu partidismo o no tienes ni idea de lo que es una guerra !!!.
> 
> PD- "derrota rusa, sin paliativos", las guerras terminan cuando las tropas alcanzan sus ultimos objetivos militares.



Y cautivan y desarman al ejército enemigo.


----------



## JAGGER (24 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Más cuerpos de ruskis abonando el suelo de las estepas ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutalsky


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Existe un mensaje monolítico que coincide plenamente con los deseos del gobierno.



Y lo que es peor : La criminalización del disidente


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Que yo sepa para producir cosas no hace falta ser liberal, ni globalista ni progresista. Antes del 80 España y Europa producían y no eran nada de eso, y los liberales eran una minoría en Europa, y en España no existían



Por desgracia...
De hecho, en España no había, precisamente, la opción de aplicar la frase "economía boyante", ahora vive usted mil, no, 2 000 veces mejor


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Más cuerpos de ruskis abonando el suelo de las estepas ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leemos tus datos..


----------



## Alvin Red (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por desgracia...
> De hecho, en España no había, precisamente, la opción de aplicar la frase "economía boyante", ahora vive usted mil, no, 2 000 veces mejor



Un piso costaba el equivalente a 14 salarios de un oficial, ahora necesitas el salario de 2 personas durante 30 años y eso que yo soy lo más alejado del franquismo, antes no teníamos iPhone, teníamos vida.


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Dinamarca enviará misiles Harpoon a Ucrania para desbloquear el puerto de Odessa.*
> Dinamarca se ha comprometido a suministrar misiles Harpoon a Ucrania en su intento de contrarrestar el bloqueo de la armada rusa al puerto de Odesa, vital para las exportaciones de trigo de Ucrania, según anunció el lunes el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.
> 
> Veinte países se comprometieron a proporcionar armas adicionales a Ucrania para hacer frente a las fuerzas rusas en la segunda reunión del "Grupo de Contacto para la Defensa de Ucrania", según anunció el Secretario de Defensa estadounidense Lloyd Austin.
> ...



Subnormal sigues por acá,no tienes vida fuera de este foro,no ?...joder que triste tu vida!nada,estas enfermito.


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Un piso costaba el equivalente a 14 salarios de un oficial, ahora necesitas el salario de 2 personas durante 30 años y eso que yo soy lo más alejado del franquismo, antes no teníamos iPhone, teníamos vida.



Ahora te puedes conectar con cualquiera, en cualquier parte del mundo, puedes emprender negocios sin la necesidad de meterte en un alquiler de un local, puedes buscarte opciones que antes no las podías ni imaginar.
Sí, también tienes tecnología que ha facilitado la vida, puedes hacer, prácticamente todo, con un aparato que llevas en el bolsillo, tienes acceso a toda la sabiduría del mundo con un par de toques a una tecla....en fin...sigo?


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Irán calienta que sales :


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Parece que el efecto Mariupol está pasando factura a Ucrania. Están desmoralizados y Rusia hoy los está aplastando. Reportan muchos cadáveres por todos lados y mucha huida abandonando equipos. Están escondidos y no quieren luchar. Muchos se entregan. Avances muy rápidos de Rusia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Parece que el efecto Mariupol está pasando factura a Ucrania. Están desmoralizados y Rusia hoy los está aplastando. Reportan muchos cadáveres por todos lados y mucha huida abandonando equipos. Están escondidos y no quieren luchar. Muchos se entregan. Avances muy rápidos de Rusia.



No puede ser, hace un par de semanas en todos los medios decian que rusia estaba perdiendo.

Quizas esos cadaveres son producto de la viruela del mono que se empieza a extender por el mundo.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

mola pensar que varsovia no pasa del verano

es un ciudad de mierda


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

Espero que los rusos espabilen y empiezen a armar a todos los que tengan un conflicto con los satánicos.
A no ser que Putiniano siga creyendo que aún puede hacer negocios con ellos.


----------



## Yomateix (24 May 2022)

Entonces vivir mejor es.....poder usar internet, todo lo demás es irrelevante xD Que haya más gente muriendose de hambre, la imposibilidad de adquirir una vivienda para muchas personas. Edificios que se comienzan a orientar a tener zonas de uso común porque las viviendas en el futuro serán cada vez más pequeñas. Precariedad laboral. Cada vez más enfermedades por la entrada ilegal y sin control de inmigrantes desde otros paises, incluso ahora una variante de la viruela. Bandas que se ponen a pegar tiros y a sacar los machetes dia si, dia no, en las ciudades más importantes de España. Violaciones, agresiones, miedo de ir por la calle en muchos barrios de España en los que ni en sus viviendas pueden estar tranquilas esas personas (inmigración desmedida que nos trae personas con nulo respeto a la mujer y a las normativas, lo que supone ruidos, fiestas y borracheras a cualquier hora del día o de la noche)....da igual, lo único que importa es que ahora se tiene acceso a internet, eso hace que ya todo sea mejor. Pero bueno, eso mejor en otro hilo para no ensuciar este.

Colombia comprometida con los valores de la libertad y los derechos humanos....ejem. Y por otro lado tenemos a Zelensky que es demasiado "guay" como para entrevistarse con nadie que sea Putín....digo yo que con todos los civiles que está enviando a morir obligados...pero si es demasiado esfuerzo pensar en entrevistarse con quien sea necesario....Mientras tanto, el en su mundo aparte, hablando de la posible conquista de Crimea por parte de Ucrania. Pero supongo que cuenta con que EEUU (que es el país que ha metido a Europa en esta guerra por sus propios intereses) "convenza" como sea a medio mundo para que les ayude.

*Colombia entrenará al Ejército ucranio en técnicas de desminado*
Un equipo de militares colombianos viajará a Europa para entrenar a soldados ucranios en técnicas de desminado, ha anunciado este lunes el ministro de Defensa, Diego Molano. *La operación se hará por invitación de Estados Unidos.* Colombia está clasificado como aliado preferente de la OTAN.

“Colombia, como siempre, [está] comprometida con los valores de la libertad y de derechos humanos y, en este caso, [está] haciendo un aporte concreto como miembro y país socio global de la OTAN” 


*Zelenski dice que solo se entrevistará con Putin, pero que "cada vez es más difícil"*
El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este lunes por videoconferencia en una reunión con la delegación ucrania en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos que solo se entrevistaría con un alto cargo ruso: el presidente Vladímir Putin

Zelenski también ha añadido un componente de prudencia a los objetivos militares de la guerra, señalando que *un intento de tomar Crimea *—ocupada y anexionada por Rusia en 2014— por la fuerza costaría "cientos de miles de bajas" por parte ucrania. 


*EE UU anuncia que dará ayuda militar a Ucrania “hasta el final” y arranca un mayor compromiso a otros 20 países*
Anuncio, lanzado por el Pentágono, de que unos 20 países se comprometen a intensificar su ayuda militar a Ucrania. Austin ha subrayado el compromiso de EE UU de ayudar militarmente a Ucrania “hasta el final”.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

menuda mierda

yo quiero lanzarla en warsawa

pero valodya no .. dice que no que hay mucho civil... 

los de lubyanka dicen como yo..

PERO EL NUKE VA A.....


*Rzeszow !!!!*


----------



## Yomateix (24 May 2022)

Parece que siguen intentando vender la moto de la conquista de media Europa (que ya no se cree nadie, es ridículo seguir con ese cuento) y es evidente que hay un enorme empeño por parte de EEUU y su gran aliado Reino Unido, en meter a China como sea.

*Reino Unido y Lituania estrechan su colaboración ante el temor de que Rusia expanda su ofensiva más allá de Ucrania*

Reino Unido y Lituania han firmado una declaración conjunta para impulsar la colaboración en defensa y seguridad, intensificando el apoyo de Londres a las naciones que temen que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, no se detenga en Ucrania y expanda su ofensiva. 

El Reino Unido ha dicho que el acuerdo aumentará la cooperación de defensa que comparten los países como aliados de la OTAN *y también la resistencia a las amenazas, incluidas las de Rusia y China*.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

*HIROSHIMA*
*NAGASAKI*
*Rzeszow*


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

Cierran el Centro de Combate Aéreo y Terrestre del Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU. en California tras informes de disparos


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

*Rzeszow va a desaperecer*


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Erdogan: Turquía no tiene la intención de involucrarse en un "espectáculo sobre Ucrania", las relaciones con Rusia continúan y continuarán por buen camino!!! https://t.co/bjSl4BTxyk


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Frente del Donbass se desmorona día a día.

Medio millar de soldados ucranianos se rinden sin dar batalla. Rusia y Voluntarios avanzan de forma inexorable, combatiendo y liberando territorios


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Unconfirmed reports of a massive surrender by Ukrainian forces in Lyman - big if true


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu que vas a saber cuales son los objetivos de Rusia…



Ilústreme, dígame cuáles son esos objetivos que los simples mortales no conocemos...


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

a fusilar..


----------



## Hal8995 (24 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tropas rusas entrando en Krasny Lyman.




Jajaja

El que filma saluda con el puño en alto . Se ve en la sombra .


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Sinceramente... la actitud de sumisión Polaca a los intereses de Washington hacen que sean un problema para Europa.
> 
> Son una molestia que impide la alianza Franco-Germana-Rusa.
> 
> ...



Amen. 
hagase, ejecutase.
ese no país no debe de existir


----------



## Hal8995 (24 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Espero que los rusos espabilen y empiezen a armar a todos los que tengan un conflicto con los satánicos.
> A no ser que Putiniano siga creyendo que aún puede hacer negocios con ellos.




Eso que dices tb lo he pensado yo:

Vas a Irak ,Siria,Libia, Irán . Te haces con los mejores interlocutores u oradores de la zona.

Se les dá la oportunidad de luchar, tener formación y dinero y prima si muere para la familia.

Se dá la oportunidad de ser luchador o apadrinar a alguien con dinero. 10 apadrinadores o 20 pueden contribuir con dinero a llevar a uno del pueblo equipado. De esa forma hasta los abuelos pueden participar como apadrinadores.

Toda esa gente que han tenido familiares asesinados pueden querer participar para que la historia no se repita.

Imaginemos Irak,Iran, Pakistán, afganos, India, Yemen, Libia, Serbia y por que no Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Perú

Contratos bimensuales. Incluso parte del pago pueden ser becas para estudios y estancias en escuelas o univ. para los hijos.

Estoy seguro que pueden conseguir así 300.000 amigos de los anglos con ganas de corresponder cortesmente a la visita que hicieron a su pais.


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Eres el pro ruso más objetivo del foro. Tus analisis son muy buenos. No descarto que rusia aceptará devolver todo el terreno conquistado en Ucrania a cambio de un estatus especial para crimea y Donbass. Una salida honrosa pero que sería una total derrota rusa. Ucrania ya ha dicho que cualquier acuerdo diplomático dependen de respetar su integridad territorial. Cualquier acuerdo diplomático será una humillación a rusia. La otan y ucrania se sienten fuertes y no aceptarán nada. Que rusia diga que esta estudiando la propuesta italiana es un síntoma de su debilidad



La última frase es la que más me preocupa. El viceprimer ruso ha declarado ayer que están “estudiando” el plan italiano de paz “con detalle”. Se me han puesto los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ilústreme, dígame cuáles son esos objetivos que los simples morrales no conocemos...



La firma de un acuerdo que garantice que Ucrania no se integrará en la OTAN ni en ninguna otra alianza militar. Además incluiría una zona desmilitarizada al este del Dniéper

Y el reconocimiento de la soberanía rusa sobre los territorios conquistados. Algo se podría ceder


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a fusilar..




Yago dijo que el avance ruso se había detenido ,


----------



## MiguelLacano (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La firma de un acuerdo que garantice que Ucrania no se integrará en la OTAN ni en ninguna otra alianza militar. Además incluiría una zona desmilitarizada al este del Dniéper
> 
> Y el reconocimiento de la soberanía rusa sobre los territorios conquistados



Eso no es lo que dijo Putin el primer día. No obstante parece razonable, pero para eso hay que castigar mucho más a los ucro nazis y desmontar la trama Farlopensky.


----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La última frase es la que más me preocupa. El viceprimer ruso ha declarado ayer que están “estudiando” el plan italiano de paz “con detalle”. Se me han puesto los pelos como escarpias.



Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti

Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)

"El documento, elaborado por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores con la participación del Palacio de Gobierno de Chiji, consta de 4 etapas:


ALTO EL FUEGO y eliminación de la línea de hostilidades bajo supervisión de la ONU
La adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea en poco tiempo y su estatus neutral sin unirse a la OTAN
Un acuerdo entre Ucrania y Rusia sobre los "territorios en disputa" de Donbass y Crimea para resolver las contradicciones a lo largo de las fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas.
Un nuevo tratado multilateral sobre la paz y la seguridad en Europa, que debería garantizar el control de armamentos y la prevención de conflictos"


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



*EXCELENTE!*


----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Eso no es lo que dijo Putin el primer día. No obstante parece razonable, pero para eso hay que castigar mucho más a los ucro nazis y desmontar la trama Farlopensky.



Aunque creo que no lo mencionó explícitamente el 24 de febrero (sí más o menos ímplicitamente: desmilitarización), lo de la no integración de Ucrania en la OTAN lo ha repetido hasta la saciedad

Y sí, falta bastante


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

*Se informa que casi toda una Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruida cerca de Tsirkuny ...* por la mañana tenemos que esperar al oficial ... 24/05/2022


Arestovich es un PIDAROK tan dulce, que incluso es repugnante de escuchar, debido a sus tonterías y desvergüenzas, 
*47 mil combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya están en el otro mundo ...*
pero van a ser madres y esposas, orarán por su ídolo


En la mañana también escuché que había alrededor de 500 prisioneros APU en Krasny Liman, ¡ahora se han confirmado HASTA MÁS DE 500 PRISIONEROS! rendidos!!! 23/05/2022


Comenzaron a retirar las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Svetlodarsk, si las centrales térmicas no estuvieran minadas, pueden hacer todo, no les importa un comino Donbass ... 23/05/2022


*Severodonetsk, info LPR-13, La mitad de la ciudad para las FUERZAS DE MANTENIMIENTO DE LA PAZ..*. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se van, no tiene sentido mantener la ciudad... 22/05/2022


----------



## Hal8995 (24 May 2022)

Cualquier tratado que haga con Ucrania, Minsk 3 aunque firme USA también lo van a incumplir. Solo será darse tiempo para armarse más , tratados militares y hasta armas nucleares.

Rusia debe conquistar Ucrania entera , repito, entera. En todo caso pactar con Polonia que parte le cederá a Polonia después de haber conquistado todo y eliminado a los ultranacionalestas.

Sé q eso es duro y costoso tanto en vidas como en dinero. Pero lo contrario sería cerrar una temporada debla serie y al poco comenzar otra temporada peor


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

ç


----------



## Hal8995 (24 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Se informa que casi toda una Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruida cerca de Tsirkuny ...* por la mañana tenemos que esperar al oficial ... 24/05/2022
> 
> 
> Arestovich es un PIDAROK tan dulce, que incluso es repugnante de escuchar, debido a sus tonterías y desvergüenzas,
> ...



Hace unas horas con el rumor de 500 rendidos en Liman ya dije que me olía a desmoronamiento de varios frentes.

Si "evacuan" Sverodonetsk vamos a ver si dan la batalla en Lichiansk , en Soledar o ya se retiran a Kramatarosk.

Desde luego son muy buenas noticias ya que hace muy poco q comenzó la ofensiva desde Popasna.


----------



## raptors (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De hecho si lo miramos de manera correcta fue una decisión ACERTADA... de no ser por ello, hoy dependerían del combustible nuclear de Rusia y la cosa estaría bastante peor...
> 
> Ahora en todo caso tienen un problema, dado que si hay más países que renuncian a la energía rusa habrá que intentar compartir energía del resto... je... a Francia se le han caído la mitad de sus centrales, qué cosa más curiosa...
> 
> Cual es el precio FIJO para compartir energía???... a ver si va a resultar que es mejor pagar la energía de España, que la que envía Rusia y MIENTRAS los españoles de a pié tenemos que comer menos y cocinar menos... es DEMASIADO TODO...




*Cuando lituania tenía la planta de energía nuclear* podría vender el excedente..!! ahora ya sin planta de energía... tiene que importar y pagar el 73% de su energía...

Y este empinado dice que fue una decisión acertada....!!


----------



## Top5 (24 May 2022)

Francamente curioso lo de los polacos.


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Yago dijo que el avance ruso se había detenido ,




Desde que "evacuaron" Azovstag el cerebro del Yago está soltando más chispas que un afilador.

Saludos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Eso no es lo que dijo Putin el primer día. No obstante parece razonable, pero para eso hay que castigar mucho más a los ucro nazis y desmontar la trama Farlopensky.



Lo dijo el primer dia.
Esas son las condiciones de Rusia.
Yo mismo enlacé las declaraciones de Peskov al respecto. Incluso salió en el Marca, que es prensa deportiva 








Las tres condiciones que impone Rusia a Ucrania para poner fin a la guerra


El conflicto tiene solución, aseguran desde Moscú, y para ello han hecho saber tres requisitos que quieren hacer cumplir a Ucrania para que cese la guerra entre los dos países. Dim




www.marca.com





Pero tu estarías con tu mascarilla en la playa esperando por la cuarta dosis sin enterarte de nada.
PD: creías que tu beligerancia te iba a salir gratis? Sin acritud.


----------



## raptors (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ilústreme, dígame cuáles son esos objetivos que los simples mortales no conocemos...




*Hablar muy* seriamente con tu m@m@.... _ja_


----------



## ferrys (24 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> De la vakuña que ni protege, ni evita el contagio, ni la enfermedad, ni la muerte.......el espectáculo debe continuar
> 
> *Colombia entrenará al Ejército ucranio en técnicas de desminado*
> 
> ...



Lo que Colombia enviará con esa ayuda ya lo sabemos. Deben estar agotando el stock de sustancias para recurrir a Colombia.


----------



## ferrys (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



No me jodas que no está todo lleno de atentados y revueltas?. 
Yo había leído por aquí que la situación iba a ser insoportable. Eso decían los expertos. Se acaban las bombas y corralito seguro.


----------



## John Nash (24 May 2022)

Después de la operación rusofobia comienza la operación de propaganda chinofobia:









Miles de documentos secretos ponen rostro a la represión china en Xinjiang: régimen carcelario, niños reclusos y “disparar a matar”


La investigación ‘Los archivos policiales de Xinjiang’, en la que ha participado EL PAÍS junto a otros 13 medios, ofrece una nueva prueba de la magnitud de la persecución de la minoría uigur a través de fotografías del interior de centros de reeducación, fichas policiales y discursos de altos...




elpais.com





Es la cercanía de un nuevo conflicto armado anunciado?


----------



## pepetemete (24 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Cualquier tratado que haga con Ucrania, Minsk 3 aunque firme USA también lo van a incumplir. Solo será darse tiempo para armarse más , tratados militares y hasta armas nucleares.
> 
> Rusia debe conquistar Ucrania entera , repito, entera. En todo caso pactar con Polonia que parte le cederá a Polonia después de haber conquistado todo y eliminado a los ultranacionalestas.
> 
> Sé q eso es duro y costoso tanto en vidas como en dinero. Pero lo contrario sería cerrar una temporada debla serie y al poco comenzar otra temporada peor



Rusia es consciente de eso, a estas alturas se fía de sí misma, y sabe perfectamente que quien manda en Europa son gente de Washington DC.
El presidente Polaco es nazi, así que de Polonia no esperes demasiado.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



Parole, parole, parole....
fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas? jajajajajajajaja van a devolver lo conquistado con sangre hoy no, mañanaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

EEUU investigó los virus del ébola y la viruela en Ucrania, según Irina Yarovaya,
copresidenta de la Comisión Parlamentaria de Investigación de Laboratorios 
Biológicos de EEUU en Ucrania. Rusia insiste en acusar a Washington por los 
"laboratorios biológicos".
Ussanews


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

........Por lo tanto, Kiev continúa las ventas intensivas de cereales a sus "socios" americanos, exportando trigo a través del territorio de Rumania y Polonia. Washington compró un gran lote de granos a través de la oficina de Zelensky y otras estructuras estatales de Ucrania el día anterior y ahora quiere recuperar lo que es suyo.

Al mismo tiempo, Kiev está tratando de destruir las existencias de cereales, que no puede exportar al extranjero. Por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en Rubizhne (distrito de Severodonetsk de la región de Luhansk), como resultado de lo cual se destruyeron alrededor de 30 mil toneladas de granos. Es posible que tales acciones del régimen de Kiev en el futuro conduzcan a una hambruna a gran escala en los territorios controlados por las autoridades ucranianas.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cómo empezó vs Cómo va.



ese modelo de AK se produjo poco tiempo, pero como metralleta funcionaba bastante bien


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

*El fortalecimiento del rublo amenaza a la economía rusa con la "enfermedad holandesa"*
Hoy, 08:24
0


La oleada sin precedentes de sanciones impuestas por Occidente a Rusia requirió una acción decisiva inmediata para contrarrestarla. Con el tiempo, las contramedidas demostraron ser mucho más eficaces que las restricciones impuestas. Esto ha dado lugar a unos resultados positivos inmediatos para la economía , que, sin embargo, a medio plazo tendrán consecuencias dolorosas para la economía si, de nuevo, no se llevan a cabo las reformas adecuadas para eliminar las distorsiones. 

Una de estas consecuencias ambiguas y ambiguas de la lucha con Occidente fue el fortalecimiento excesivo del rublo por encima del umbral de liquidez real. La transición al pago de los recursos energéticos en la moneda nacional condujo a un aumento en el valor del rublo y la transición del sistema financiero y económico de la Federación de Rusia a un período peligroso en el que es posible "infectar" todo el complejo de relaciones con la llamada “enfermedad holandesa”. Este malestar macroeconómico afecta a estados con distorsiones exportadoras y rápido crecimiento de la moneda nacional.

Este fenómeno, también conocido como efecto Groningen, recibe su nombre de la ciudad del mismo nombre en los Países Bajos, donde un gran descubrimiento de hidrocarburos en 1959 provocó un fuerte aumento de los ingresos energéticos y una reducción total de la producción y exportación de todos los demás. tipos de bienes y servicios. Como resultado, hubo un boom de precios, una fuerte reducción de puestos de trabajo, una caída de los ingresos y, como resultado, una crisis y un desempleo a gran escala, un aumento imparable del costo de todo tipo de bienes.

Rusia está experimentando actualmente fenómenos económicos similares, característicos del primer período de la "enfermedad". Los ingresos de exportación del país están aumentando, mientras que otros sectores de la economía (especialmente los de alta tecnología) se están estancando. Ahora el efecto de las medidas del gobierno es impresionante, pero pronto amenaza con consecuencias y problemas negativos, por ejemplo, una inflación galopante.

Hay experiencia en la superación del "efecto Groningen", ya que esos puntos de inflexión en la historia alguna vez ocurrieron en países como Arabia Saudita, Nigeria, México, etc. Lo principal es no dormirnos en los laureles y no creer sin razón que cualquier extremo son buenos. Ahora, el liderazgo del estado debe prestar atención a estimular el desarrollo de industrias rezagadas y el sector económico,tecnologías y exportaciones para minimizar las consecuencias inexorables de la distorsión en las estructuras de la economía.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Son lo que parecen:
Ucranianos piden en Lisboa que se prohíba al Partido Comunista








PORTUGAL. Ucranianos piden en Lisboa que se prohíba al Partido Comunista


Hace unos días la política en Portugal se revolvía. Ucranianos que residen en el país vecino, cuestionaban la existencia del



t.co


----------



## John Nash (24 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Son lo que parecen:
> Ucranianos piden en Lisboa que se prohíba al Partido Comunista
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si la progresía europeda les apoya! 
Parece cada vez más evidente como las masas son pastoreadas y manipuladas para enfrentarlas.
La ausencia de conciencia de clase explica estas aparentes contradicciones. Ninguno es capaz de percibir hasta que punto son ovejas teledirigidas (literalmente dirigidas por teles y mass-panfletos ligados a la finanza estructurada).


----------



## DCD (24 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Después de la operación rusofobia comienza la operación de propaganda chinofobia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo creo. Si China corta el grifo de productos manufacturados nos vamos a la edad media. Eso lo saben. 

Buscan ponerlos como los malos en lo de Taiwán. La gente lee esto y le basta. Es muy fácil. 

Viendo Ucrania, si fuese Taiwán me pensaría muy mucho el cortar con la OTAN. A no ser que quieran ganar Eurovision claro está. 

Y lo siento por los Taiwaneses. A mí tampoco me gustaría ser China y que me pongan el carnet de ciudadano


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 May 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass: situación en el este de Ucrania a finales del 23 de mayo de 2022

Las fuerzas aliadas avanzan con éxito en varias direcciones desde Popasna.

▪La defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Svetlodarsk se está derrumbando. Después de la captura del pueblo de Mironovsky, una unidad de NM de LPR y PMC Wagner se dirigió a las afueras de Lugansk.

Para frenar el avance, los zapadores ucranianos volaron un puente sobre el río Luhanska y también intentaron sin éxito destruir la presa del embalse de Uglegorsk.

▪La limpieza de Kamyshevakhi y la batalla por Vrubovka continúan. En Zolote, destacamentos de las Fuerzas Aliadas expulsaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de las áreas fortificadas, se están produciendo enfrentamientos en los distritos del sur de la ciudad.

▪Grupos de asalto de la "PMC Wagner" avanzan hacia Bakhmut (Artemovsk), han comenzado los enfrentamientos en Pilipchatino.

▪Al noroeste de Popasnaya, hay combates en Vasilievka: la carretera entre Bakhmut y Lisichansk está cortada.

Continúan las batallas obstinadas cerca de Avdiivka.

▪A pesar de los informes anteriores, las unidades del NM DPR aún no han ingresado a la ciudad.

▪La artillería de las Fuerzas Aliadas inflige ataques masivos de artillería en los puestos de tiro de la defensa en profundidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del asentamiento.

Después de despejar el área alrededor de Liman, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas comenzaron a asaltar la ciudad.

▪Los ataques de artillería se llevan a cabo en las posiciones de las formaciones ucranianas en el asentamiento. Hay informes aún no confirmados de combates en las afueras del norte de la ciudad.

▪La información sobre la rendición de varios cientos de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún no ha sido confirmada.

La lucha continúa en Severodonetsk.

#digest #Donetsk #mapa #Liman #Lugansk #Popasnaya #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ilústreme, dígame cuáles son esos objetivos que los simples mortales no conocemos...



Yo tampoco los conozco, ni creo que los conozca nadie fuera de los dirigentes rusos.


----------



## NS 4 (24 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Después de la operación rusofobia comienza la operación de propaganda chinofobia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño!!! Afrancesado!!!

En vuestro diario amigo...hasta hace naaaa...

LO PAIS!!!


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

> *El fortalecimiento del rublo amenaza a la economía rusa con la "enfermedad holandesa"*



Para que se diera ese efecto, supongo, tendrían que darse unas condiciones similares
a las de Holanda. Nigeria, México, Arabia Saudí...Condiciones que no se asemejan
en nada a las de una Rusia bloqueada haciendo agujeros en sancione punitivas
y con graves problemas en el abastecimiento energético mundial.
Definitivamente no son los mismos síntomas.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo dijo el primer dia.
> Esas son las condiciones de Rusia.
> Yo mismo enlacé las declaraciones de Peskov al respecto. Incluso salió en el Marca, que es prensa deportiva
> 
> ...



Esas condiciones quedaron en el pasado, Kherson y Zaporiyia ya no vuelven a Ucrania nunca más.


----------



## aurariola (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



operacion KRAJINA 2.0 3.0 4.0 por los americanos las veces que hagan falta..................los rusos llevan 8 años permitiendola y al fina han tenido que ir a la guerra, si no estirpan el cancer en otros 8 años estaran igual


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

Los enfrentamientos de los últimos 5 días dejas estos movimientos de tropas en la zona de sivierodonetsk

Una Brigada de Tanques Ukra va a ser eliminada completamente y van a quedar miles de prisioneros de esa zona.






Este símbolo de abajo representa a los tank, el segundo con aspas a Infantería mecanizada.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las heces de humanos y omnívoros en general no son muy buenas como abono, incluso pueden servir como herbicida como las de los perros. Para eso las buenas son las de hervíboros. Podemos hacer granjas de veganos.



para lo más que sirven es para generar salitre para pólvora y biogas


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



Eso es papel mojado, pura paparruchas, todo buenas intenciones y que los ukronazis y sus amos otanicos nunca cumplirán.
Los rusos tienen que tomar Kharkov, Odessa y poner la frontera en el Dniéper o eso o están perdidos.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Brutal. Para la estructura norteamericana estos precios son inasumibles (todo se hace en coche y los camiones son omnipresentes para el transporte de mercaderías).
> 
> Se vienen las curvas (ya hay aumentos de precios preocupantes para la gente en alimentos).



bueno no ploblem están muy preparados la FEMA meterá a los hambrientos en los campos de ext... digo reagrupación que tiene por toda USA


----------



## la mano negra (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ........Por lo tanto, Kiev continúa las ventas intensivas de cereales a sus "socios" americanos, exportando trigo a través del territorio de Rumania y Polonia. Washington compró un gran lote de granos a través de la oficina de Zelensky y otras estructuras estatales de Ucrania el día anterior y ahora quiere recuperar lo que es suyo.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, Kiev está tratando de destruir las existencias de cereales, que no puede exportar al extranjero. Por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en Rubizhne (distrito de Severodonetsk de la región de Luhansk), como resultado de lo cual se destruyeron alrededor de 30 mil toneladas de granos. Es posible que tales acciones del régimen de Kiev en el futuro conduzcan a una hambruna a gran escala en los territorios controlados por las autoridades ucranianas.




Los yanquis saqueando los recursos de su marioneta y Zelensky , mientras tanto , pegándole fuego a lo que no se puedan llevar sus amos. Guerra de tierra quemada . Eso es lo que están haciendo los imperialistas.


----------



## DCD (24 May 2022)

_Mira. Como en Stalingrado. Si desertas te dispararán por la espalda. 

_

El frente del Donbass debe ser una carnicería. Hace poco salió un vídeo del DPR quejándose de las bajas y de que necesitan rotación.


----------



## John Nash (24 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso es papel mojado, pura paparruchas, todo buenas intenciones y que los ukronazis y sus amos otanicos nunca cumplirán.
> Los rusos tienen que tomar Kharkov, Odessa y poner la frontera en el Dniéper o eso o están perdidos.



Y asegurar de que lo quede de Ucrania no sea una amenaza otanizable. Hay que restablecer el equilibrio del terror.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Demasiado tarde


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev “Estoy a favor de que Ucrania sea un Estado no alineado. La guerra hasta el último ucraniano, por supuesto, no beneficia a nadie”. Esta conclusión, bastante equilib…




slavyangrad.es











Demasiado tarde


24/05/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev 


“Estoy a favor de que Ucrania sea un Estado no alineado. La guerra hasta el último ucraniano, por supuesto, no beneficia a nadie”. Esta conclusión, bastante equilibrada y razonable, no pertenece a un político de la oposición ucraniana que lleva años abiertamente oponiéndose al camino elegido por las autoridades del país. Es la frase que pronunció voluntaria y conscientemente Vladimir Baranyuk, coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Héroe de Ucrania.

El comandante de la 36ª Brigada, Vladimir Anatolevich Baranyuk, héroe de la defensa de Mariupol, murió, según la versión oficial, la noche del 11 al 12 de abril mientras trataba de huir del territorio de la sitiada fábrica Ilich. Junto a él recibió también una _muerte heroica_ el jefe de personal de la brigada, el coronel Dmitry Kormyankov. Sin embargo, cuatro semanas después, ambos oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania resucitaron, pero no en Kiev, sino presos en manos de Rusia. Reaparecieron y comenzaron a hablar sobre cómo siempre han estado en contra de la guerra y de los nazis, esos de los que han oído hablar, pero con los que no tienen nada que ver. Según Kormyakov: “Veíamos los tatuajes: calaveras, las letras SS. Todo tipo de simbolismo extraño que no entiendo”. La leyenda es tan nueva que es difícil de creer.

Baranyuk y su jefe de personal Kormyankov hablaron mucho sobre los miembros de Azov, con los que han luchado codo con codo en las calles de Mariupol hasta hace poco tiempo. En su opinión, los nacionalistas a menudo abandonan voluntariamente sus posiciones, dejando así expuesta la retaguardia del Ejército Ucraniano. Sorprendentemente, hace no tanto, el 19 de marzo, el nombre de Baranyuk apareció junto al del comandante del regimiento Azov, Denis Prokopenko, en el decreto de Volodymyr Zelensky según el cual se otorgaba el título de Héroe de Ucrania a los comandantes de las dos unidades que defendían Mariupol.

Tras la _heroica caída_ de Baranyuk, su puesto en el espacio mediático fue ocupado por el mayor Serhiy Volinsky, _Volina_, que se proclamó “comandante en funciones de la 36ª Brigada Separada de Marines”. Junto al último Héroe de Ucrania que resistía, Denis Prokopenko, que permaneció en las húmedas catacumbas de Azovstal, calificó de cobardes a quienes se habían rendido y prometió que cumpliría la tarea encomendada a su unidad.

Nadie sabe cómo luchó _Volina_, porque los militantes sitiados en Azovstal, fundamentalmente se quedaron ahí, pero en la prensa pareció un verdadero héroe. Durante el corto periodo de su _comandancia_, se las arregló para pedir ayuda a Joe Biden, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, el papa, Boris Johnson, Volodymyr Zelensky, los líderes de los países de la Unión Europea e incluso Elon Musk, a los que exigió organizar un _procedimiento de extracción_ de los militantes sitiados en los sótanos de la zona industrial y que fueran trasladados al territorio de un tercer país, preferiblemente con mar y palmeras, ya que _se lo merecen_.

Ahora, de la nada, _Volina_ se ha rendido. No fue capturado durante una batalla o intentando romper el cerco, sino que simplemente abandonó el territorio de Azovstal, entregó sus armas, se montó en un autobús con otros prisioneros de guerra y salió en dirección desconocida.

El número de soldados ucranianos y miembros de grupos nacionalistas que se han rendido en el territorio de Mariupol supera ya las 3000 personas. Y hay que decir que no son reservistas sin entrenamiento que fueron forzosamente reclutados al ejército hace una semana quienes se han rendido, sino soldados experimentados que llevan más de un año luchando en Donbass, aunque fuera contra civiles, y que tienen una considerable cantidad de medallas _de combate_.

Ni Vladimir Baranyuk, que ha sido repetidamente acusado de crímenes de guerra en la RPD por dar orden de abrir fuego contra zonas civiles, ni Serhiy Volinsky, que lleva luchando por la _libertad e independencia de Ucrania_ desde 2014, buscaron cubrirse de gloria eterna y abandonar este mundo como héroes, obligando tanto a compañeros como adversarios a respetar sus actos. Simplemente se rindieron para salvar así sus vidas. Como han hecho otros más de 3000 soldados de diferentes marcas y rangos, que han convertido Mariupol en un cúmulo de ruinas manchadas con la sangre de la población civil. Ahora contarán docenas de historias sobre el cobarde e inepto comando, sobre el payaso presidente por el que no vale la pena morir (como tampoco vale la pena caer por los intereses occidentales), sobre la fatal de munición y el completo desastre en la tropa, añadiendo en sus declaraciones todo lo que haya de bueno de estar preso de Rusia y lo bien que se les trata. Después esperarán a saber cuál es su destino, con la esperanza de que su epifanía sea tenida en cuenta durante la investigación o acusación.

La situación debería cambiar radicalmente el punto de vista de aquellos soldados del Ejército Ucraniano que ahora deambulan en algún lugar cerca de Severodonetsk, defendiendo Slavyansk o intentando expulsar a las tropas rusas de la región de Járkov. De hecho, esta guerra ya se ha perdido y es obvio para cualquiera, incluso para los socios occidentales que siguen enviando armas, pero que no lo hacen gratis y ya no se hacen ilusiones. Ahora, las unidades aliadas del Ejército Ruso y las milicias de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass tienen la suficiente experiencia para destruir cualquier unidad del Ejército Ucraniano en cualquier zona fortificada en una ciudad o zona industrial al estilo de los _defensores de Mariupol_. Eso les deja dos opciones: la muerte y la rendición.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que todos los Héroes de Ucrania y todos los comandantes blogueros optarán por la segunda opción, entregarse, mientras dan órdenes a los soldados rasos de aguantar hasta el final y esperar refuerzos. ¿Por qué deben hacer eso reservistas ordinarios que, por motivos de edad, no se mancharon las manos de la sangre de los civiles de Donbass en 2014 y 2015? ¿No es más razonable ahora, viendo el nada glorioso final de los _defensores de Mariupol_, tomar la decisión correcta y terminar esta guerra absurda que no se lucha por los intereses del pueblo de Ucrania?


----------



## John Nash (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Demasiado tarde
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev “Estoy a favor de que Ucrania sea un Estado no alineado. La guerra hasta el último ucraniano, por supuesto, no beneficia a nadie”. Esta conclusión, bastante equilib…
> ...



Es evidente a estas alturas que las decisiones políticas y militares están externalizadas y pilotadas por la OTAN. Quieren acabar con el mundo eslavo y han encontrado y diseñado la subcontrata perfecta sacrificable.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Turquia en guerra con Grecia, perderia la tracia turca y la Constantinopla europea para siempre !!!.
> 
> PD- Solo conseguiria algunas islas en el egeo, lo de Chipre no lo veo, demasiado riesgo para los turcos.



Qué valor!!!!!!!!!!... perdería Turquía... con Grecia?????... creo que has perdido de vista los últimos lustros cuando menos... cuando menos...

Turquía lleva en guerra más o menos un lustro, se ha metido en todo tipo de berengenales y por tanto su preparación frente al combate ya está más que entrenado... tiene el total apoyo de Qatar y esta es vital para europa y su renuncia al gas ruso... jaque y mate...

Grecia, ni tiene preparación para el combate, ni recursos con los que combatir, NI ALIADOS que la apoyasen (Rusia podría, por aquello de la religión, pero Turquía es hoy vital para Rusia en muchos sentidos)... EE.UU. apoyaría sin ambages a Turquía, no le queda otra... Israel lo haría por estrategia y contrapeso a Irán... y Francia no osaría oponerse al Tio Sam en esta cuestión...

Turquía lleva así con esta situación los últimos 10 años como poco... y dado la división que existe en la zona, su vital posición geoestratégica y no menos sus capacidades, pues... es lo que hay...


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Deberían ahorcarlo, sí, pero en vez de esto será millonario; yo creo que le compensa bastante, y el pueblo ucraniano evidentemente le importa una mierda.



Ojalá reciba un castigo en vida, pero no lo creo. En vez de esto vivirá una vida regalada en occidente y le tendremos que aguantar en televisiones, radios y hasta universidades dando charlas sobre "resiliencia" y contando sus días en el bunker de Kiev. 
A menos que su entorno decida liquidarlo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 May 2022)

Por supuesto desde el Gobierno dicen que es todo propaganda rusa para desprestigiar a Polonia y que Polonia no tiene en absoluto la intención de anexionarse nada. Que este tipo de noticias solo sirven para hacerle el juego a Rusia etc.










Łukaszenka mówił Putinowi o Polsce. Media: Powtórzył kuriozalną teorię


Jak twierdzi portal Ukraińska Prawda, Aleksandr Łukaszenka miał przekonywać Władimira Putinem, że Polska chce napaść na Ukrainę.




dorzeczy-pl.translate.goog





*Lukashenka le habló a Putin sobre Polonia. Medios: repitió la extraña teoría*

Según el sitio web ucraniano Pravda, se suponía que Aleksandr Lukashenka convencería a Vladimir Putin de que Polonia quiere atacar a Ucrania.

El lunes 23 de mayo, el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, se reunió en Sochi. Los políticos aparecieron juntos frente a las cámaras. Durante su discurso, Lukashenka dijo que estaba preocupado por los movimientos de Occidente para "desmembrar" Ucrania. El líder bielorruso acusó directamente a Polonia en este asunto.

“Lukashenko le dijo a Putin que Polonia y la OTAN tienen la intención de ocupar el oeste de Ucrania”, informa el portal ucraniano Pravda. "Los ucranianos aún nos pedirán que no permitamos que la parte occidental y otras partes de Ucrania se separen de Ucrania", dijo Lukashenka.

La agencia Reuters añade que Lukashenka no ha aportado ninguna prueba que confirme sus acusaciones.

*Giertych sobre la partición de Ucrania*
Esta no es la primera vez que las teorías sobre la supuesta partición de Ucrania aparecen en el espacio público . Más temprano, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo palabras similares.

Las palabras del socio de Vladimir Putin fueron tomadas en serio por Tomasz Lis (Editor de la revista Newsweek en su versión polaca, furibundo enemigo del Gobierno y del partido en el poder, y palmero de Bruselas). En su opinión, Lavrov hizo creíble la teoría de Roman Giertych, quien anteriormente también había sugerido que el viceprimer ministro Jarosław Kaczyński planea dividir Ucrania bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN.

"Esto es asombroso. Entonces, Lavrov confirma la idea loca de Giertych de que el plan de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN presentado por Kaczyński prevé de facto la participación de Polonia en la partición de Ucrania", escribió Lis en Twitter.

*Rusia ayudará a Bielorrusia*
Lukashenka dijo durante una reunión reciente con representantes de las fuerzas del orden que los eventos en Ucrania mostraron cuán importante es tener tropas con armas y suministros modernos y altamente efectivos. También destacó la importancia de la logística.

Explicó que durante una reunión reciente en el Lejano Oriente ruso , obtuvo el apoyo del presidente Vladimir Putin para que los expertos involucrados en la producción de misiles en Rusia pudieran observar el desarrollo de la situación en Bielorrusia.

- Estamos creando un nuevo misil, muy efectivo, similar al modelo Iskander - dijo Lukashenka. Según el dictador bielorruso, Putin le dijo a Dmitry Rogozin, jefe de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, que brindara a Bielorrusia el apoyo adecuado en la producción de nuevas armas.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Cuando lituania tenía la planta de energía nuclear* podría vender el excedente..!! ahora ya sin planta de energía... tiene que importar y pagar el 73% de su energía...
> 
> Y este empinado dice que fue una decisión acertada....!!



Hombre si quería entrar en la OTAN y no ser aliado de Rusia era la única decisión sabia y correcta...

Otra cosa es que quisiese ser neutral o mantener posiciones equidistantes... que no es lo que quería... por tanto, SI es la decisión correcta...

Es cuestión de estrategia... NO PUEDES DEPENDER DE QUÍEN CONSIDERAS TU ENEMIGO, es simplemente absurdo...

Lo que sí es muy absurdo es que dependan de la electricidad o el gas ruso... lo coherente sería comprar carbón a Polonia y reducir tu factura energética a lo vital, buscando fuentes renovables y en lo no posible buscando fuentes alternativas a un precio lo más barato posible en SOCIOS que le fuesen amigables o que considerase amigables.... que esto SUPONDRIA MALVIVIR, pues uno tiene DERECHO a elegir como quiere vivir... lo que no se puede es PRETENDER TENERLO TODO...

Y es sencillo de entender... hoy Europa no puede estar peleando en Ucrania, porque depende de todo tipo de insumos de Rusia, con lo cual es INVIABLE lo que estamos haciendo y nos va a llevar a la ruína más temprano que tarde... lo COHERENTE es que antes de montar ninguna guerra o conflicto con Rusia HUBIESEMOS eliminado toda dependencia de Rusia... ¿por qué Europa está en una guerra perdida?; justamente por esto...


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Derivada económica…los rusos se han pasado de frenada con la guerra económica y necesitan levantar algunos tramites…



no será que se empieza a ver le Rublo como moneda refugio y al dólar como lo que es una estafa


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué valor!!!!!!!!!!... perdería Turquía... con Grecia?????... creo que has perdido de vista los últimos lustros cuando menos... cuando menos...
> 
> Turquía lleva en guerra más o menos un lustro, se ha metido en todo tipo de berengenales y por tanto su preparación frente al combate ya está más que entrenado... tiene el total apoyo de Qatar y esta es vital para europa y su renuncia al gas ruso... jaque y mate...
> 
> ...



Grecia no podría vencer una guerra con el Turco, perdería gran parte de las islas.
Los aliados occidentales siempre han apoyado a Turquía, recuérdese Crimea. Ya Chateaubriand siendo ministro de estado de la restauración abogaba por la alianza ruso francesa pero por desgracia no le hicieron caso y los anglos y franceses decidieron mantener el moribundo imperio otomano otro siglo más porque era un contrapeso a Rusia. Y sobre todo Inglaterra tenía pánico a que Rusia controlarse los Estrechos. 
Rusia podría apoyar a Grecia pero a día de hoy esto es imposible, Grecia hace muchos años decidió ser esposa occidental antes que amante oriental, en este hilo hay gente muy culta e inteligente para entender lo que digo.
Yo soy el primer filoheleno y me gustaría que Constantinopla volviera a ser Europa, Segunda Roma y cabeza de la ortodoxia, pero no confundamos deseos con realidad.
Eso sí no habrá guerra grecoturca al menos mientras exista la OTAN. Erdogan, como Mohamed VI, está más cómodo chantajeando que haciendo la guerra. Saca mucho más por menos, es el más listo.
Después de Wagram Napoleón firmó un acuerdo con Alejandro para repartirse Europa y Rusia se quedaba con las manos libres para liquidar al Turco y arrojarlo al continente del que no debió salir, pero el corso ya sabemos que no cumplió. El resto es historia y los ingleses inventando y fomentando la rusofobia.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Francamente curioso lo de los polacos.



Y Noruega les va a poner un gasoducto... a ver, a ver, a ver... un país que puso gasoductos a Europa y ahora tiene divesas cuitas que sustanciar... 

Noruega debería ir hacíendose una radiografía muy exacta sobre lo que hace y lo que no hace y dónde podría muy bien reflejarse... menos MAL que el fondo soberano NORUEGO se invierte en fondos, que apuntalan BOLSAS, que de no ser por eso... je...

En todo caso IMAGINO que es una mala interpretación de algún político POLACO... dudo que se atreviesen a poner a los Noruegos en fila... jajajajaaa...


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> No es tan sencillo como se pinta y hay muchos actores de por medio el más involucrado por el momento es Rusia y en sus intereses una cosa es Finlandia en la OTAN pero sin bases ni tropas de la OTAN en su territorio y otra muy distinta una Polonia con esteroides, asimismo otro actor que se vería involucrado es Alemania que tampoco le interesa ese escenario y por último EEUU, que una cosa es tener un cachorro controlado como Polonia y otra es un perro rabioso en que se convertiría una confederación Polaca-Ucraniana.
> 
> Los políticos polacos están llevando a su nación en el camino de una tercer y definitivo desmembramiento.



las implicaciones son obvias para nosotros, las polacas que saben donde tienen mercado con los nativos, buscaran refugio en Italia, España Turquía y Emirates, se va poner esto de rubias hasta arriba


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué valor!!!!!!!!!!... perdería Turquía... con Grecia?????... creo que has perdido de vista los últimos lustros cuando menos... cuando menos...
> 
> Turquía lleva en guerra más o menos un lustro, se ha metido en todo tipo de berengenales y por tanto su preparación frente al combate ya está más que entrenado... tiene el total apoyo de Qatar y esta es vital para europa y su renuncia al gas ruso... jaque y mate...
> 
> ...



Fijate como han hecho rendirse a España con el tema Marruecos que es de menor enjundía estratégica que Turquía así que los griegos pueden ir tomando nota de lo que les pasaría si tienen un problema grave con Turquia ... Llamadita al presidente griego que se encuentre al cargo y vergonzoso cambio de postura inmediato.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (24 May 2022)

Zorrensky y su ejército de 700 millones de soldados pueden ser una amenaza. Esa zona se está poniendo caliente con el suministro de misiles antibuque. Ya es hora de ir tomando esa costa.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> No me jodas que no está todo lleno de atentados y revueltas?.
> Yo había leído por aquí que la situación iba a ser insoportable. Eso decían los expertos. Se acaban las bombas y corralito seguro.



Colombia es un sin sentido, tienen graves problemas con la corrupción, guerrilla, narcotráfico, sociales y económicos y se "compran" un lio a más de 5000 km de distancia.

Madre mía.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Fijate como han hecho rendirse a España con el tema Marruecos que es de menor enjundía estratégica que Turquía así que los griegos pueden ir tomando nota de lo que les pasaría si tienen un problema grave con Turquia ... Llamadita al presidente griego que se encuentre al cargo y vergonzoso cambio de postura inmediato.



1922... Francia y Gran Bretaña abandonaron a Grecia y apoyaron la creación del estado turco actual, fundado sobre un genocidio. Sin medias tintas.
Y Wilson regresando a América, "desencantado".


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Se dedica a la casquería y la burla.
> Ignóralo porque enguarra el hilo, tanto sus post como los que respondéis.



Si pero quería decírselo antes de mandarlo al ignore.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Grecia no podría vencer una guerra con el Turco, perdería gran parte de las islas.
> Los aliados occidentales siempre han apoyado a Turquía, recuérdese Crimea. Ya Chateaubriand siendo ministro de estado de la restauración abogaba por la alianza ruso francesa pero por desgracia no le hicieron caso y los anglos y franceses decidieron mantener el moribundo imperio otomano otro siglo más porque era un contrapeso a Rusia. Y sobre todo Inglaterra tenía pánico a que Rusia controlarse los Estrechos.
> Rusia podría apoyar a Grecia pero a día de hoy esto es imposible, Grecia hace muchos años decidió ser esposa occidental antes que amante oriental, en este hilo hay gente muy culta e inteligente para entender lo que digo.
> Yo soy el primer filoheleno y me gustaría que Constantinopla volviera a ser Europa, Segunda Roma y cabeza de la ortodoxia, pero no confundamos deseos con realidad.
> ...




Erdogan es un genio... para bien o para mal, según se mire... un grano en el culo de todos y por ello un aliado conveniente de todos... lo que hay...

La cosa es sencilla de enteder... tanto fineses como suecos probablemente han sido forzados a entrar en la OTAN, los intereses de EE.UU. en la zona están en juego y por tanto, les guste o no, tendrán que entrar... 

Pero Turquía es lo suficientemente inteligente como para saber que en esas ESTAMOS TODOS y por tanto ella tiene claro cuales son sus INTERESES VITALES y que el Tio Sam tiene que ceder SI ó SI...

Cualquiera sabe qué hará Erdogan, ni siquiera es complicado... FORZARÁ al máximo la GENUFLEXIÓN de suecos y fineses hasta doblegarles e impedirles aceptar las condiciones marcadas, IRA tan lejos como sea posible para que tengan que decir: "así no podemos entrar en la OTAN"... y entonces llorarán al Tio Sam y le dirán: "aunque nos exijas entrar y nosotros estemos dispuestos a ceder, el Turco nos pide demasiado, CONVENCELE TU..."

Y Erdogan estará esperando al Tio Sam... y el Tio Sam tendrá que llevar algo con lo que NEGOCIAR... Erdogan dirá algo como:

- Entendemos los SUPREMOS intereses de EE.UU. señor Biden, pero... esos países han humillado ampliamente a Turquía y nadie entendería que PERMITÍESEMOS su entrada en nuestra organización... ahora bien, Turquía también debe medir sus INTERESES SUPREMOS y no podemos NEGAR que en esas condiciones Sr PRESIDENTE, entendemos la posición de su nación...

Y Biden por muy loco que se haga entenderá perfectamente cual es la estrategia:

- Tus intereses a cambio de los míos...

Tal cual...


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Fijate como han hecho rendirse a España con el tema Marruecos que es de menor enjundía estratégica que Turquía así que los griegos pueden ir tomando nota de lo que les pasaría si tienen un problema grave con Turquia ... Llamadita al presidente griego que se encuentre al cargo y vergonzoso cambio de postura inmediato.



Grecia contó en sus cuitas con los turcos sólo con Francia... ni siquiera tendrán que llamar a Grecia para nada...


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Por Dios pobre gente. Zelensky es un carnicero, ¿cómo envía al frente a personas que están prácticamente jubiladas y a estudiantes? Una vida entera trabajando y esperando poderse retirar para ver crecer a tus nietos y te reclutan a la fuerza y mandan como carne de cañón contra un ejército de una potencia mundial.
> 
> No tiene nombre, estas cosas claman al cielo, qué verguenza lo de Occidente.



Seguro que más de uno va encantado creyendose la versión oficial hasta que llegan al frente. Y la Realidad.


----------



## Impresionante (24 May 2022)

Van a crear un ejército para que la guerra sea eterna

. El Ejército de Nueva Zelanda entrenará a militares ucranianos en el uso de obuses


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los enfrentamientos de los últimos 5 días dejas estos movimientos de tropas en la zona de sivierodonetsk
> 
> Una Brigada de Tanques Ukra va a ser eliminada completamente y van a quedar miles de prisioneros de esa zona.
> 
> ...




parece que caronte tb ya se da cuenta que rusia va a arrasar


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Van a crear un ejército para que la guerra sea eterna
> 
> . El Ejército de Nueva Zelanda entrenará a militares ucranianos en el uso de obuses




tienen que darse prisa.. mucha prisa.. o no quedarsn mas que viejos y mujeres..


----------



## chemarin (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



Eso no vale para nada, el punto 1,2 y 4, pudiera materializarse, no sin muchas dificultades, pero el punto 3 no es negociable, ¿va a ceder Rusia Crimea o el Donbass o las zonas conquistadas en las que ya circula el rublo? Es tan ridículo planteárselo que ni lo considero. Y además, ¿puede Ucrania reconocer, firmando un Tratado con Rusia, la pérdida del territorio conquistado? No es necesario ser un erudito para saber con certeza que esta guerra la ha de ganar Rusia o se enquistará el tema durante años, pero en el frente de batalla, no en salones de negociación.

Ni Rusia puede ceder, ni Ucrania puede renunciar a nada. Será una situación de facto, el sur y el oriente de Ucrania será independiente o se anexionará a Rusia. No hay otra opción viable ahora mismo.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El fortalecimiento del rublo amenaza a la economía rusa con la "enfermedad holandesa"*
> Hoy, 08:24
> 0
> 
> ...



Este tipo de artículos quíen los firma???? madre mía que falta total de mínimo intelectual...

En Holanda se descubren hidrocarburos y fruto de ello el resto de sectores EXPORTADORES y PRODUCTORES sufre un fuerte impacto... esto siempre pasa y es uno de los motivos que lleva a que países como Rusia o productores como Arabia no puedan generar en gran medida productividad en otros sectores... PERO... PERO...

Libia con Gadafi era uno de los países que mejor vivían del planeta... con niveles en diversos rubros que simplemente eran fascinantes... ahora producir, lo que se dice producir... lo mismo acontece con Arabia Saudí...

Es que esa situación YA LA TIENEN... ellos no han descubierto de buenas a primeras un NUEVO SECTOR PRODUCTOR de ingresos... siguen con el mismo y en la misma situación...

Lo que podría acontecer en cierto modo es un desajuste de la balanza de pagos, eso sí, dado un aumento de las importaciones... lo que un día dije, que un PENSIONISTA ruso de buenas a primeras y sin que le suban el ingreso se vuelva rico, que es una exageración, pero su PODER DE COMPRA puede llegar a aumentar indiscriminadamente produciendo una pequeña burbuja...

El problema aquí es algo tan simple de entender como que LA MAYORIA DE LOS RUSOS rozan el humbral de la pobreza y su aumento de consumo en principio es para servicios MUY ESENCIALES, no para COMPRAR UN COCHE o una casa... y en bienes esenciales básicos en muchos caso Rusia es la que va a proveer esos servicios, con lo cual...


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> 1922... Francia y Gran Bretaña abandonaron a Grecia y apoyaron la creación del estado turco actual, fundado sobre un genocidio. Sin medias tintas.
> Y Wilson regresando a América, "desencantado".



La Historia no de de mostrar ejemplos de países que a pesar de haber sido humillados una y otra vez por otros estados... no dejan de ir detrás de ellos como si de perritos falderos se tratase. A Grecia le han dado palos de todos los colores, y cuando sus "aliados" han tenido que elegir, han optado por Turquía, desde la guerra greco-turca hasta Chipre.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (24 May 2022)




----------



## pirivi-parava (24 May 2022)

Alguien presiona a alguien... (eso de comprar crudo barato no se puede permitir )


----------



## orcblin (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Van a crear un ejército para que la guerra sea eterna
> 
> . El Ejército de Nueva Zelanda entrenará a militares ucranianos en el uso de obuses



van a formar ucraniandos en todas las partes del mundo..
cuando hagan ucranianos por el mundo podrán hacer 10000 temporadas...

si la mayor parte de esos no volverán a ucrania, cuando puedan huirán como hacían los atletas cubanos...

ir a ucrania para morir? con que fin?
porque la estrategia de ucrania es fortificarse en las ciudades detrás de civiles y resistir hasta que te rindas / mueras...

hay alguna estrategia?


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada, el punto 1,2 y 4, pudiera materializarse, no sin muchas dificultades, pero el punto 3 no es negociable, ¿va a ceder Rusia Crimea o el Donbass o las zonas conquistadas en las que ya circula el rublo? Es tan ridículo planteárselo que ni lo considero. Y además, ¿puede Ucrania reconocer, firmando un Tratado con Rusia, la pérdida del territorio conquistado? No es necesario ser un erudito para saber con certeza que esta guerra la ha de ganar Rusia o se enquistará el tema durante años, pero en el frente de batalla, no en salones de negociación.
> 
> Ni Rusia puede ceder, ni Ucrania puede renunciar a nada. Será una situación de facto, el sur y el oriente de Ucrania será independiente o se anexionará a Rusia. No hay otra opción viable ahora mismo.



En la vida casi todo es negociable... y a Rusia le puede venir muy bien...

Pongamos que en la negociación Rusia consigue imponer el que no haya ejército, sólo una milicia mínima y con mínimos efectivos... se crea un estado federado o confederado... se reconoce a los territorios el derecho de AUTODETERMINACION y la constitución les asigna un mínimo de representación... salvo Crimea, que eso no va a volver a Ucrania se pongan como se pongan...

¿Tú ves ahí alguna problemática?...

Luego hay flecos importantes como la economía y quíen pagará qué y quíen tendrá qué cosa... pongamos los gasoductos en manos de una empresa ruso-ucraniana...

Al final todo es cuestión de economía y a Rusia le podría salir muy bien la jugada... por otra parte esa negociación tiene que tener contraprestaciones de europa, que no va a salir con bien de todo esto... y Rusia EXIGIRÁ, ahí sí, GARANTIAS y muy amplias en muy diversos rubros... incluso veríamos si Rusia no acaba imponiendo el Rublo como moneda de pago en el futuro y un tiempo de transición a la par que asegura algún tipo de garantías financieras a las transacciones, etc...

Es complejo, pero en el fondo, lo que PRIMARA es aquello menos visible, aquello que determinará qué paga quíen y que deja de pagar o qué sanciones tiene...

Aquí al final en realidad será el Tio Sam quíen determine mayormente si la negociación le es de interés o no... y al Tio Sam le tendrían que estar yendo muy mal las cosas para que aceptase cualquier negociación, máxime si tenemos en consideración esos 40.000 millones que piensa invertir en Ucrania...


----------



## tomasjos (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por desgracia...
> De hecho, en España no había, precisamente, la opción de aplicar la frase "economía boyante", ahora vive usted mil, no, 2 000 veces mejor




Al contrario, yo y el resto de la población vivimos peor, con mucha más precariedad e inestabilidad laboral, social y emocional - sociedad liquida- Y eso es malo siempre y sin excepcion. Esa es una de las características del liberalismo, el caos creativo, y es contrario a la naturaleza humana que busca un orden estable y más o menos inmutable para poder planificar su desarrollo.


----------



## orcblin (24 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada, el punto 1,2 y 4, pudiera materializarse, no sin muchas dificultades, pero el punto 3 no es negociable, ¿va a ceder Rusia Crimea o el Donbass o las zonas conquistadas en las que ya circula el rublo? Es tan ridículo planteárselo que ni lo considero. Y además, ¿puede Ucrania reconocer, firmando un Tratado con Rusia, la pérdida del territorio conquistado? No es necesario ser un erudito para saber con certeza que esta guerra la ha de ganar Rusia o se enquistará el tema durante años, pero en el frente de batalla, no en salones de negociación.
> 
> Ni Rusia puede ceder, ni Ucrania puede renunciar a nada. Será una situación de facto, el sur y el oriente de Ucrania será independiente o se anexionará a Rusia. No hay otra opción viable ahora mismo.



ucrania sólo puede firmar que acepta el resultado de un referendum de autodeterminación en esos lugares, y después rusia puede los ingresará en Rusia, vamos como ha pasado en Crimea, y lo que va a pasar en dombas (Que ya se han declarado independientes y rusia acepta ese estatus).
Es decir, el acuerdo de Rusia será obligar a ucrania a que acepte los status de autodeterminación de todos los territorios que se quiera anexionar ... lo que pasa es que será una desvandada abismal en ucrania, porque también se pedirá la parte de hungría (los polacos no por tontos)


----------



## Nico (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es cuestión de estrategia... NO PUEDES DEPENDER DE QUÍEN CONSIDERAS TU ENEMIGO, es simplemente absurdo...




¿En tu cabecita no entra que Rusia quería y podía ser un miembro de la Unión Europea, plenamente confiable y gran socio para todos?


----------



## Azrael_II (24 May 2022)

Imran Khan , ex presidente de Pakistán, que fue expulsado del poder por un Golpe Light por apoyar a Rusia, lleva meses creando un movimiento, muy pacífico y hegemónico , tranquilo, trabajador y patriota. Se ha entrevistado personalmente con Generales, aunque la mayoría de ellos sirven a intereses anglosajones, líderes civiles, religiosos etc.

*simplemente quieren ir a las elecciones*

Es tan "moderado" que siempre hablan de los impostores , "los de fuera" los impuestos, no nombran para quien trabajan los miembros del nuevo gobierno.

Se han realizado manifestaciones multitudinarias y en cada ciudad importante ya se organizan grupos pro cambio. Esto no es como Sri Lanka no es posible asaltar sin apenas violencia las casas de los generales, el país es grande, organizado en algunos aspectos y bien armado 

De momento:

1. Siguen sin convocar elecciones.
2. Sirven a intereses americanos.
3. Ya han empezado a matar a chinos, el incidente más importante fue el atentado a un autobús de estudiantes.
4. Para disimular dicen que son muy cercanos a China

Pero ahora se están pasando de la raya

Están reprimiendo y agrediendo a manifestantes y líderes del partido del Khan


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Dentro de no mucho todos seremos veganos a este ritmo



mientras haya gatos y mujeres de los gatos lo dudo.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿En tu cabecita no entra que Rusia quería y podía ser un miembro de la Unión Europea, plenamente confiable y gran socio para todos?



jajajajaaa... sí recuerdo bien aquellos tiempos del "banco es tu amigo"...

A ver, dejémonos de tontaaaaasss... Rusia podría ser un socio de Europa, pues sí... Europa, qué cohones es europa ciertamente:

- Polonia...
- Ucrania..
- Italia...
- Alemania...
- Austria...
- Luxemburgo...
- etc, etc, etc, etc... ya no digo a los holandeses, que son...

Europa es un gran conglomerado de intereses... cada cual más o menos va a lo suyo... y en esas pues... a unos sí les parece un socio confiable, específicamente Berlusconi e Italia en su momento y probablemente gran parte de Francia... luego Alemania, pues depende en gran medida de qué pida y qué exija Rusia, porque EUROPA se la FOLLA Alemania que es la que corta y decide aquí y a eso ni Rusia, ni siquiera Turquía se van a plegar...

INTERESES, eso es de lo que va todo, dejémonos de pensar en otras tontaaaaasssss


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

En el contexto de la visita de Andrzej Duda a Kiev ayer, recordaron un hecho que, francamente, pinta los acuerdos celebrados en un tono muy diferente. A saber, un intento de venganza.

El hombre de la antigua foto en blanco y negro es Mykhailo Ivanovych Duda, nacionalista ucraniano y buen amigo de Stepan Bandera. Su sangre corre por las venas de Andrzej Duda porque es su nieto.

Nació en 1921 en el pueblo de Soroki-Lvivske (región de Lviv). Miembro de la UUN desde 1937, en 1939 fue enviado a Alemania para recibir formación subversiva, donde en 1941 se unió al batallón "Roland" (junto con Roman Shukhevich), y tras su disolución en octubre de 1941 hasta finales de 1942 sirvió en la "guardia".

Se incorporó a la UPA en 1943. Y un dato interesante: durante el otoño de 1945-invierno de 1946. Duda participó en batallas con los polacos. También participó en la masacre de Volyn.

Así que abrazar a Zielenski es también un intento de rebobinar el tiempo y recuperar las oportunidades perdidas. Por cierto, la propaganda polaca reacciona siempre de forma asombrosamente histérica a la historia del abuelo de Duda. Así que no está claro.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es médico intensivista, según decía en el hilo del COVID (aunque no distinguía entre ng/ml y "mini" moles).
> 
> En la siguiente fase, de invasión alienígena, probablemente será exobiólogo.
> 
> ...



na la clave del asunto es antes quel meteorito impacte realizar la ascensión cuerpo alma mediante el uso de nuestro merkava creado con técnicas energéticas que solo yo se.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

*Lituania exige la exportación de grano desde Ucrania a través del Mar Negro*

El ministro lituano de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, ha pedido a los Estados miembros de la UE que encuentren una solución a la exportación de grano ucraniano. Así lo informó el canal de televisión Euronews.

En su carta, el diplomático dijo que Ucrania era un importante exportador de productos agrícolas y que el bloqueo de los puertos podría provocar un aumento de los precios o una escasez de alimentos en el mundo. Por ello, pidió a los países de la UE que garanticen el paso seguro de los buques que transportan grano a través del Mar Negro.

"Los países que consideran que la inminente crisis alimentaria mundial es un serio desafío deberían garantizar el paso seguro de los barcos desde Odesa a través del Mar Negro hasta el Bósforo", escribió Landsbergis.

El diplomático también dijo que había que dar a Ucrania misiles de medio alcance para que pudiera seguir defendiendo Odessa. Según Landsbergis, hay otras rutas de exportación desde la "república no independiente": por carretera o por ferrocarril.

Anteriormente, el analista político Andrei Suzdaltsev señaló en una entrevista con MFAN que la posición de Ucrania sobre los cereales no es más que un intento de chantaje a Occidente para presionar aún más a Rusia.

"Vemos que Ucrania presenta que para exportar grano es necesario que Rusia se retire completamente del Mar Negro. Se trata de nuevo de una variante del chantaje del gas. En otras palabras, es necesario expulsar a toda la flota rusa de la cuenca del Mar Negro, y entonces entrará el grano", opina el experto.

Anteriormente, el embajador adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitriy Polyanskiy, comentó la situación de la crisis alimentaria en el mundo. Según él, las sanciones ilegales contra Rusia desempeñaron un papel importante en ello. Los países occidentales están tan enfrascados en tratar de "romper el espinazo de Rusia" que no se dan cuenta del devastador impacto que esto tiene en sus propias economías, dijo el diplomático.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Nico (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> INTERESES, eso es de lo que va todo, dejémonos de pensar en otras tontaaaaasssss




Entonces coincides en que el "enemigo" (al menos de España) no era Rusia, sino alguno de sus otros "amigos".


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Cuando estás en misión hegemónica ¿Por qué lo llaman 'globalismo', si en realidad hablan de hegemonia?
y necesitas que el rebaño conceda su sacrificio sin oponer mucha resistencia, echando la culpa a los otros:
*
"Estados Unidos quiere mantener un orden internacional basado en reglas en el que 
"los poderosos y los grandes no puedan destruir e invadir a los débiles y a los pequeños".*
General Mark A. Milley


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Entonces coincides en que el "enemigo" (al menos de España) no era Rusia, sino alguno de sus otros "amigos".



Pero que perra os ha entrado con eso de "amigos" "enemigos"... INTERESES HODER, intereses...

Rusia exigió a Europa parte de la distribución del gas en Europa y a cambio le daba parte en la producción... a quíen se lo daba, pues a parte de las empresas que forman parte de lo que era North Strean II muy probablemente... ganadores y ¿los perdedores?...

En South Stream los ganadores eran Austria y no menos Italia... y quíen perdía, pues Ucrania y no menos el Tio Sam y ALEMANIA... 

Aquí nadie es un santo, ni es un amigo de nadie... quíen más se vió perjudicado por la caída de South Stream y pusieron el grito en el cielo, sobre todo sabiendo lo del North Stream II eran los austríacos y quíen lo derribó fue la PRESION DE MERKEL y Alemania...

A Francia por su parte todo lo que tiene que ver con el gas le da grima... que ellos quieren la nucelar, mira las interconexiones españolas, que vamos a tener que pasarlas por ITALIA... ya me contarás...

Los rusos aquí pintan, pero QUE COHONES ES EUROPA... ¿AMIGOS????...

Líbrame de los amigos como estos, que de enemigos...

Y Rusia en todo esto también y CON RAZON va a lo suyo...

Mira lo que dijo Erdogan HARTO de los desplantes de Europa... pero claro, qué quería ERDOGAN... 

PUTAS TODAS.... así que menos "amigos" o "enemigos"...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

¡Atención, bombazo! La Grisu acaba de reconocer en Gangrena 3 en vivo y en directo que la viruela del mono es un *ataque biológico, *naturalmente el viropollas expertete se ha apresurado a echar la culpa ¡a las mascotas!.


----------



## Bartleby (24 May 2022)

Henry Kissinger dice que Ucrania debe ceder territorio a Rusia para buscar la paz.









Kissinger tells global elite Ukraine should give Russia territory


The former US secretary of state Henry Kissinger told the global elite that Ukraine should give Russia territory within the next two months and accept terms that fail to meet current war aims.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

Hoy, 10:08

Ahora se están librando feroces batallas cerca de Avdiivka. Según el corresponsal de Izvestia Valentin Trushnin, los defensores de Donbass están disparando activamente con artillería, morteros y MLRS. Se escuchan sonidos de disparos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

Hoy, 09:46

El comando ucraniano se vio obligado a admitir esta mañana que las fuerzas de operaciones especiales habían mejorado su posición táctica en la dirección de Bakhmut, en el área del pueblo de Vasilyevka. Este pueblo está ubicado en el medio de la carretera Lisichansk-Bakhmut, la única ruta a lo largo de la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podían abandonar voluntariamente el Frente de Lugansk


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Entre un nasi y un comunista yo tambien me quedaría con los nazis, *PERO *ni Rusia representa el comunismo, ni Ucrania es un país nazionalsocialista.
> Mercedes, BOSH, Braun, Siemens, Audi, HugoBoss... si son símbolos nacionalsocialistas. El retrasado que se encerró en Azovstal solo es un mongoloide con tatuajes que no se representa ni a sí mismo. Y Putin lo sabe obviamente.
> Esto es una guerra proxy cuyo único objetivo era debilitar a Rusia y a la UE, una puta dirigida por *traidores*.
> El fracaso está siendo obvio: han desplazado la balanza económica y global miles de km hacia el Este.
> ...



recuerda ante la viruela del mono amedio desinféctate tu organo sesual por lo menos tres veces al día con gel hidroalcoholico y ponte mascarilla sexual para evitar el contagio


----------



## orcblin (24 May 2022)

vaya parece que el dombas ya lo dan por perdido los de la otan...
ahora ven que van a perder odessa y ven que la única forma es llevar allí a tropas... O intentar que rusia acepte lo que ya tiene...

Odessa es la joya que queda, el resto caerá cuando más o menos quiera rusia....
... será el desencadenante total?... si rusia coge odessa es game over y a otra cosa mariposa.

yo hasta hace una semana pensaba, gracias a mi master en geopolítica de salon y palillo en boca, que rusia iría primero por dnpro por lo menos hasta la mitad y fortificarse en alguna ciudad, y después desde rusia cerrar otro caldero en krakov.. pero las prisas occidentales por odessa empiezo a tener dudas...

por cierto, permitirá erdogán pasar los buques de la otan? todo esto de querer llevar barcos será forzar a que turquía rompa lazos con rusia?

vamos la misma jugada que hizo hace unas semanas lavrov "metiendo la pata " con israel


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero que perra os ha entrado con eso de "amigos" "enemigos"... INTERESES HODER, intereses...
> 
> Rusia exigió a Europa parte de la distribución del gas en Europa y a cambio le daba parte en la producción... a quíen se lo daba, pues a parte de las empresas que forman parte de lo que era North Strean II muy probablemente... ganadores y ¿los perdedores?...
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he sido de la opinión de que el día que la UE desaparezca que lo hará, volvemos a darnos de ostia como es nuestra tradición.


----------



## Martok (24 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un medio publico cambia con los votos, los privados son siempre de la misma gente. Por mi parte medios pequeños tambien estarian bien, en manos de grandes capitales, acaban siendo un único medio, que difunde una única idea.
> 
> A nivel nacional, nadie dejaria que sus comunicaciones y las de sus ciudadanos estuvieran en manos de una empresa de otro gobierno pero se permite que esten en manos de una empresa, sostenida y formada por otro gobierno.
> 
> Es preferible 120 pequeños grandes hermanos que uno solo. Las tecnologicas de los EEUU son en realidad caballos de troya de los anglos. Los que lo vieron a tiempo se han podido librar, europa desde luego no. Tengo claro que todos los que llegan arriba, estan perfectamente filtrados y controlados. Y las comunicaciones, y el control de las mismas en una pieza clave.



No hay día que varios medios publiquen la mismas noticia, no es que informen del mismo hecho, es que literalmente es el mismo articulo. Luego algunos dramatizan con la censura del caudillo, con la propaganda de la OTAN algo natural, como ver llover.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tu enfócalo desde el punto de vista de que están mandando a morir futuros Rusos a manos de soldados Rusos en beneficio de USA y todo tiene sentido.
> 
> La pena para Rusia es que aún ganando, solo está jodiendose a si misma mientras las ratas Yankees se frotan las manos.
> 
> Ardo en deseos de ver algún día ver a ese país de los cojones pasar por el sufrimiento que ha provocado a los Sirios, Iranies, Irakies, Libios, Serbios o Rusos. Se lo merecen muchísimo.



de todos modos habrá que esperar la respuesta de Rusia mas adelante, la venganza es un plato que se toma frio y hay muchas milicias Usanas armadas hasta los dientes que pueden liarla en wasintonss, si los rusos les untan con armas y les teledirigen.................


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

*Uno de los líderes de Aydar, comandante adjunto Denys Muryha, fue encerrado en Rostov.*
_*
Muryga fue arrestado en abril mientras intentaba ingresar a Rusia como refugiado.

Admitió unirse al batallón Aidar en enero de 2015 y participar en una emboscada en marzo
de ese año. Combatientes del ejército LNR murieron en esa ocasión.

Los nazis ya debieran de saber: todos sus crímenes han sido registrados durante 8 años, 
Putin dijo claramente, todos los nombres y direcciones son conocidos. Aquellos crímenes*_
* tendrán que ser castigados.*


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

Empieza por parte de unos de los periodicos más OTANICOS la criminilización de los chinos. ¿Empezaremos a ver una campaña para hacernos ver los malos que los chinos?


----------



## Martok (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Yago dijo que el avance ruso se había detenido ,



Va ser el nuevo Simon.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Si dejar de estar de acuerdo en que los que pierden son siempre los de abajo, no puedo evitar estar en desacuerdo con tu primera frase…
> 
> precisamente porque somos los de abajo tomar partido o apoyar o simpatizar con la opción que nos parece más justa es más que una obligación, es una necesidad
> 
> ...



si que es una necesidad en un medioambiente hostil de desinformación propaganda e idiotez que supera lo visto hasta ahora, un SEÑOR DAME PACIENCIA O ALGO DE LIBRO


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por desgracia...
> De hecho, en España no había, precisamente, la opción de aplicar la frase "economía boyante", ahora vive usted mil, no, 2 000 veces mejor



*"economía boyerante" cuando estuvo boyer de menistro y mira en que acabo la cosa le toco la china y construyo una villa meona.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 May 2022)

Desminado de la planta industrial y alguna cosilla curiosa…


----------



## Martok (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



Esta propuesta no va a ningun sitio, es paz para hoy guerra para mañana. Rusia ya hizo esta propuesta en diciembre y la mandaron a tomar viento, este tren ya paso. Es evidente que esta propuesta solo pretende detener la ofensiva rusa en un escenario de pre colapso Ucraniano y ganar tiempo.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

señores vayan cogiendo destreza en este movimiento lo van a necesitar mucho próximamente.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La Historia no de de mostrar ejemplos de países que a pesar de haber sido humillados una y otra vez por otros estados... no dejan de ir detrás de ellos como si de perritos falderos se tratase. A Grecia le han dado palos de todos los colores, y cuando sus "aliados" han tenido que elegir, han optado por Turquía, desde la guerra greco-turca hasta Chipre.



A favor de Grecia y en contra de España hay que reconocer que el pueblo griego ha sido menos asimilado y aculturado que el nuestro, totalmente abducido por el angloamericanismo sin casi excepciones. Con la fe, exaltación y fanatismo del converso. A derechas y a izquierdas.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Rusia necesita eliminar la dependencia de los productos occidentales, dice el ministro de Exteriores Lavrov


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo siempre he sido de la opinión de que el día que la UE desaparezca que lo hará, volvemos a darnos de ostia como es nuestra tradición.



A ver, hay que dejarse de sentimentalismos y falsas realidades... España como nación dejó de existir hace más de un siglo, bastante más...

España si se quiere conocer realmente se tiene que leer sobre al mafia italiana y su existir y devenir, presente y pasado... no nos llevemos a engaño...

En España nos gobierna una élite de mafiosos, cuya finalidad única y última es gestionar su COMISIÓN... es en esencia una MAFIA y sin ningún tipo de rubor...

Hay que dejarse de gilipolleces sobre ideologías... una simple mafia y sus COMISIONES...

Qué fue Franco: el rescatador de dicha mafia... que fue la restauración, el BLANQUEAMIENTO de esas mafias... que es todo nuestro proceso de democracia, un MARAVILLOSO transitar por las comisiones...

Ahora, como cualquiera; QUIEN FUESE se atreva ni siquiera a intentar cambiar el rumbo de las cosas... entonces te doy la razón, NOS LIQUIDAN sin dudarlo... y CUIDADO que si se les echa, TIENEN firmes raices como las del sur italiano e INTENTARÁN prevalecer desde la clandestinidad y se volverán violentas...

Siempre lo digo, se debería saber en España quienes son OSO, MASTROSO Y CARCAÑOSO... 

Son nuestra historia más que la de nadie...


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A favor de Grecia y en contra de España hay que reconocer que el pueblo griego ha sido menos asimilado y aculturado que el nuestro, totalmente abducido por el angloamericanismo sin casi excepciones. Con la fe, exaltación y fanatismo del converso. A derechas y a izquierdas.



Lo que pretende Turquía es someter a Grecia y a Chipre a la vez y dejarlos sin aguas territoriales. No sé si a Israel le conviene eso ni como se podría colar algo semejante. La pretensión turca es aberrante, consiste en que Chipre no tiene aguas porque son todas turcas y en que Grecia se queda a unas pocas millas de Creta, perdiendo porque sí gran parte de su ZEE. Si Turquía hace eso no habrá obstáculo para que cualquier país reclame cualquier cosa y se abrirán conflictos en todo el mundo. Turquía ya roba recursos de Iraq y Siria y solo falta que también se lleve los de dos países comunitarios, uno de ellos muy endeudado y dependiente de esos recursos para su futuro.


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que pretende Turquía es someter a Grecia y a Chipre a la vez y dejarlos sin aguas territoriales. No sé si a Israel le conviene eso ni como se podría colar algo semejante. La pretensión turca es aberrante, consiste en que Chipre no tiene aguas porque son todas turcas y en que Grecia se queda a unas pocas millas de Creta, perdiendo porque sí gran parte de su ZEE. Si Turquía hace eso no habrá obstáculo para que cualquier país reclame cualquier cosa y se abrirán conflictos en todo el mundo. Turquía ya roba recursos de Iraq y Siria y solo falta que también se lleve los de dos países comunitarios, uno de ellos muy endeudado y dependiente de esos recursos para su futuro.



Es que a ver... tú pones a Israel... 

No son los ISRAELIES los que ALEGANDO un derecho otorgado por su Dios han decidido recuperar lo que ese DIOS les legó y por tanto quitando las tierras a sus legítimos propietarios para darla a acólitos de ese Dios venidos de lejanas tierras...

Cosas aberrantes hay en cantidades ingentes... pero mientras puedas sostenerlas e imponerlas se harán... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a fusilar..



Van a rodear a 15000 soldados no a 15000 tropas.


----------



## Martok (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Atención, bombazo! La Grisu acaba de reconocer en Gangrena 3 en vivo y en directo que la viruela del mono es un *ataque biológico, *naturalmente el viropollas expertete se ha apresurado a echar la culpa ¡a las mascotas!.



Si lo reconocen abiertamente en breve echaran la culpa a los rusos, ya tendrán la escusa para que la OTAN entre con todo lo gordo con el aplauso del populacho.


----------



## Argentium (24 May 2022)

*Rusia lanza un asalto total para rodear a las tropas de Ucrania en el este.*
10:58 || 24/05/2022


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

*"Nunca había estado en una película como esta antes..."*
_Conseguimos hablar con uno de los participantes en una operación realmente singular para asaltar el aeropuerto de Gostomel y, literalmente, conocer de primera mano cómo fue._

- *Saludos. ¿Puedes decir en términos generales quién eres?*

- Soy un explorador-minero del grupo de Fuerzas Especiales.

- *Dime, ¿cómo empezó todo para ti?*

- Hasta el último momento, no quería creer que volaríamos a algún lado, pero todos estaban listos y listos. El 23 de febrero se recibió una orden, entregamos nuestros teléfonos y documentos, tomamos todas las pertenencias que teníamos que llevar y practicamos la carga y descarga en un helicóptero. No tuvimos abandonos. Todos entendieron que era su deber y que era nuestro trabajo. Después de eso, el comandante del grupo dijo una vez más qué y cómo debemos hacer. Entonces quedó claro para todos que esto ya no era una broma. Aun así, nos acostamos muy animados. Por la mañana abordamos los helicópteros y nos pusimos manos a la obra.

- *¿Qué emociones experimentaste mientras volabas, hubo miedo o emoción?*

- Mientras vuelas, realmente no te das cuenta de nada. Volamos más allá de una ciudad y los platos giratorios comenzaron a disparar trampas. Lo que significa que alguien nos disparó desde el suelo. Por suerte, no lo hicieron. Entonces comencé a darme cuenta de que esto no es una broma.

- *¿Con qué estabas equipado?*

- Del equipo, disponía de casco, platina y cinturón de descarga. 9 cargadores, 4 granadas, AK-12, LPO-97, municion para ella, la mia ozm 72 y mon 50, la segunda municion para la ametralladora estaba en una mochila

¿Cómo fue *el aterrizaje? ¿Hubo una fuerte resistencia del enemigo?*

- Como aterrizó no hubo rechazo duro. Miré a la torre donde están sentados los operadores y un trozo de la pared se desprendió de allí, pensé 'todavía no he actuado en una película así'. Nos acercamos a nuestro objeto, era un edificio pequeño, vimos algo blanco siendo agitado desde la trinchera. Estos eran reclutas, tenían 18,19,22 años. Nos dijeron que a las 5 de la mañana los aviones dispararon contra la parte y todos los oficiales y contratistas se dieron a la fuga. Quedaron reclutas, equipos y guardias.







*- ¿Cómo se desarrollaron otros eventos?*

- Tuvimos la tarea de inspeccionar el edificio y tomar la defensa a lo largo de la cerca.

Después de inspeccionar el edificio, nos estiramos como grupo a lo largo de la cerca y comenzamos a excavar. Noté que cuando la artillería dispara, la velocidad de excavación aumenta varias veces). Hasta la noche estuvo tranquilo, excepto que una vez que el avión sobrevoló y disparó, un par de fragmentos cayeron cerca.

Al anochecer, las posiciones estaban equipadas y todos estaban listos. Los villanos tampoco perdieron el tiempo en vano y se prepararon un poco para la ofensiva. En algún lugar a 150 metros de nuestras posiciones, excavaron debajo de la cerca y cortaron el alambre de púas. Por alguna razón, lanzaron una señal luminosa justo en el lugar por donde pasaban. Pensaron que encenderían las luces nocturnas, pero esto solo hizo que nos resultara más fácil verlos. Todo es como en un guión. Te sientas en una trinchera cómoda y disparas a los objetivos. La imagen completa no era visible y se sentía como si alguien estuviera a nuestro lado toda la noche. Ya sea una fantasía, entonces de verdad alguien pasó. Paralelamente a esto, la artillería retumbó toda la noche. Al principio daba miedo, pero luego, por el disparo, comprendes que no está volando hacia ti y te sientas en silencio más.







Y aquí está la mañana tan esperada. Tomamos una siesta de al menos una hora, comimos y comenzamos a prepararnos. Fuimos y miramos lo que pasó en la noche. Vimos los cadáveres, unas 5 personas, eran soldados ordinarios de las Fuerzas Armadas, decidimos poner dos minas más cerca del lugar donde tenían un hueco. También arrastramos una parte del BC más cerca, reforzamos nuestras posiciones.

Antes de que cayera la oscuridad, los villanos avanzaron. Esta vez sabían exactamente dónde estaban nuestras trincheras, nuestros números. Primero tiraron una granada en nuestra dirección y hubo una ráfaga de ametralladora. Después de eso, silencio durante medio minuto y disparos apresurados. Nada era particularmente visible desde la trinchera, por lo que decidimos retirarnos. Lanzaron lágrimas en su dirección y comenzaron a retirarse a su grupo. Cerca del edificio, nos sentamos en una gran trinchera para tomar aire, el ametrallador nos cubrió y decidimos retirarnos uno por uno detrás del edificio.

Como resultó más tarde en la segunda noche, ya no eran las Fuerzas Armadas ordinarias, sino mercenarios los que nos atacaron. Se llevaron sus cadáveres bajo la supervisión de helicópteros y trataron de no dejar cosas. Mientras que las Fuerzas Armadas yacieron allí varios días más.

*- Hasta donde sabemos, fuiste herido en el transcurso de una misión de combate, cuéntanos ¿cómo sucedió?*

Salí de la trinchera, comencé, me volví detrás de la casa cuando escuché un estallido desde la izquierda y perdí el conocimiento. Inicialmente, pensé que algo explotó, pero luego resultó que 7.62 entraron por el cuello. Después de eso, los muchachos me arrastraron y me cubrieron con fuego y luego me subieron a un automóvil y me llevaron a los médicos donde me brindaron más asistencia.

*- ¡Gracias por las respuestas detalladas e informativas, en nombre de todo nuestro equipo le deseamos una pronta recuperación!*


----------



## Magick (24 May 2022)

*2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*


Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.

Al menos dos batallones de personal militar polaco fueron transferidos al territorio de Ucrania. Estos últimos incluyen cañones antitanque, artillería, vehículos blindados, etc., mientras que el propio ejército ya está ubicado en el territorio de la región de Dnepropetrovsk, es decir, de hecho, en la zona del frente. La información sobre este tema fue expresada por el corresponsal de guerra ruso Evgeny Poddubny.

Según Poddubny, el ejército polaco llegó al territorio de Ucrania hace unos días. Y, al parecer, intentaron hacerlo de forma muy encubierta para evitar una confrontación directa con Rusia.

"Hace un par de días, se supo de la llegada de dos batallones polacos a la región de Pavlogrado de la región de Dnepropetrovsk, equipados con cañones antitanque Rapira, vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y coches blindados estadounidenses. Al mismo tiempo, el reclutamiento para el servicio militar voluntario comenzó en la propia Polonia. Los llamados "picnics militares" han comenzado en varias ciudades polacas ", dijo un corresponsal de guerra ruso.






2 батальона польской армии вошли на территорию Украины


Польша направила в район Днепра два батальона своих военных




avia.pro


----------



## El-Mano (24 May 2022)

Al principio este canal me parecia (no lo llegué a comprobar) que traducia a yuri podolyak y poco más... ahora tras ver varios, veo que tiene mapas propios, pone bastantes videos, y etc... un descubrimiento, y en español.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Atención, bombazo! La Grisu acaba de reconocer en Gangrena 3 en vivo y en directo que la viruela del mono es un *ataque biológico, *naturalmente el viropollas expertete se ha apresurado a echar la culpa ¡a las mascotas!.



tienes el enlace por favor que se lo voy a restregar a unos cuantos?


----------



## Magick (24 May 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 09:46
> 
> El comando ucraniano se vio obligado a admitir esta mañana que las fuerzas de operaciones especiales habían mejorado su posición táctica en la dirección de Bakhmut, en el área del pueblo de Vasilyevka. Este pueblo está ubicado en el medio de la carretera Lisichansk-Bakhmut, la única ruta a lo largo de la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podían abandonar voluntariamente el Frente de Lugansk



Otra victoria táctica de los ucronazis.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068733
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068729



suiza.....


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.
> ...



Pues creo que es una declaración de guerra más que evidente ... Polonia enviando soldados a la zona del frente.


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues creo que es una declaración de guerra más que evidente ... Polonia enviando soldados a la zona del frente.



Que va. Esto lo han pactado con los rusos.

Se están repartiendo Ucrania.


----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Uno de los líderes de Aydar, comandante adjunto Denys Muryha, fue encerrado en Rostov.*
> 
> _*Muryga fue arrestado en abril mientras intentaba ingresar a Rusia como refugiado.
> 
> ...



Estos nazis parecen los rumanos que buscan en la basura.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la Milicia Popular de la RPD han tomado la ciudad de Svetlodarsk bajo control operativo y se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza. Así lo anunció el 24 de mayo en la sede de la defensa territorial de la DPR.

“Svetlodarsk ha pasado bajo el control operativo de nuestras fuerzas, y la limpieza del elemento enemigo continúa”, dice el canal Telegram de la sede.

Según él, el pueblo de Mironovsky en los suburbios de Svetlodarsk está completamente bajo el control de la RPD.

Ese mismo día, el alcalde de la ciudad de Debaltseve, Igor Zakharevich, anunció que se izó la bandera de Rusia en el edificio de la administración de Svetlodar . 

*Svetlodarsk se encuentra a 18 km al norte de Debaltsevo. Desde el verano de 2014, ha sido controlado por Kiev. Svetlodarsk alberga una de las centrales térmicas más grandes de Europa, Uglegorskaya TPP*


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Estos nazis parecen los rumanos que buscan en la basura.



La verdad que para ser los defensores de Europa frente a la Horda, muchos no es que tengan un fenotipo muy nórdico que digamos...

Tienen pintas de lo que son, de quinquis.


----------



## Honkler (24 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Que va. Esto lo han pactado con los rusos.
> 
> Se están repartiendo Ucrania.



Pienso lo mismo. Si se quedan del otro lado del dniepe, claro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

20,7% del territorio de Ucrania según Forbes. Quedó bajo control de Rusia Es decir, 1/5 del territorio de Ucrania


----------



## El_Suave (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo siempre he sido de la opinión de que el día que la UE desaparezca que lo hará, volvemos a darnos de ostia como es nuestra tradición.



Una diferencia, cuando la UE desaparezca Europa ya no será el centro del mundo como lo ha sido en los últimos 4 siglos.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y la Milicia Popular de la RPD han tomado la ciudad de Svetlodarsk bajo control operativo y se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza. Así lo anunció el 24 de mayo en la sede de la defensa territorial de la DPR.
> 
> “Svetlodarsk ha pasado bajo el control operativo de nuestras fuerzas, y la limpieza del elemento enemigo continúa”, dice el canal Telegram de la sede.
> 
> ...



Para situarnos en el mapa, buscar por Svitlodars'k ya que como Svetlodarsk no aparece en ninguna búsqueda


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Ha comenzado el asalto a Avdiivka, hay una batalla de disparos en las afueras de la ciudad 

Tropas de NM y de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF pasaron a la ofensiva en Avdiivka a las 6 am, según una fuente de Readovka. La artillería de la brigada 100 alcanzó más de 40 objetivos. Avdiivka es un punto de control muy importante, ya que es allí donde se encuentra una gran cantidad de mano de obra enemiga.

Para aquellos que han estado inmersos durante mucho tiempo en los problemas de los acontecimientos en el Donbass, su liberación, en términos de importancia, no será menos importante que Mariupol.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Diputados proponen permitir a comandantes usar armas contra sus subordinados 

El partido gobernante ucraniano "Siervo del Pueblo" ha presentado a la Verkhovna Rada un proyecto de ley que prevé enmiendas a los documentos reglamentarios ya existentes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En la nueva redacción, los diputados excluyeron el artículo sobre la seguridad de la vida de un soldado ucraniano. Por lo tanto, si se aprueba el proyecto de ley, los comandantes de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrán disparar para matar a sus subordinados.

Obviamente, el único propósito de este proyecto de ley es evitar la entrega del personal militar ucraniano al cautiverio de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068742
> 
> 20,7% del territorio de Ucrania según Forbes. Quedó bajo control de Rusia Es decir, 1/5 del territorio de Ucrania



Lo importante, es que es el 20% que todos quieren.
El resto, es una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Las unidades rusas están construyendo trincheras y fortificaciones en el área de Posad-Pokrovske, lo que indica que están mucho más cerca de la ciudad de lo que sabíamos anteriormente. 
 

En Svitlodarsk Arc, las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraron de la línea de contacto para evitar el cerco. También volaron un puente y una presa cercana para frenar el avance ruso. 

Las unidades rusas capturaron un puesto de control ucraniano en Zolote, pero la situación en la ciudad no está clara. Es probable que las fuerzas ucranianas se hayan retirado o se retiren en las próximas horas a posiciones más favorables. 
 
Rusia está ejerciendo fuego intenso a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. La situación de lucha más difícil hoy en día se encuentra en Donbas, especialmente en las ciudades de Bakhmut, Popasna y Severodonetsk.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Os recomiendo que leáis este articulo:

Explica de una manera muy grafica como viven los rusos la guerra propagandistica, en serio, entrad por lo menos porque os aseguro que no os vais a arrepentir .  









The Putin Show


How the war in Ukraine appears to Russians




www.economist.com


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os recomiendo que leáis este articulo:
> 
> Explica de una manera muy grafica como viven los rusos la guerra propagandistica, en serio, entrad por lo menos porque os aseguro que no os vais a arrepentir .
> 
> ...



Oye por qué no te vas a luchar a Ucrania a defender su soberanía?
Te lo digo enserio.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068754
> 
> Diputados proponen permitir a comandantes usar armas contra sus subordinados
> 
> ...



Preveo accidentes de fuego amigo hacia los comandantes ucranianos...


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Oye por qué no te vas a luchar a Ucrania a defender su soberanía?
> Te lo digo enserio.



Porque no me sale de los cojones...te lo habré dicho mas de 100 veces.....mira que eres pesaito y respeta las opiniones de los demas... papafritas...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

_Aviones de combate chinos y rusos ingresan a la Zona de Defensa Aérea de Corea del Sur sin previo aviso, informa Yonhap._
(No en el espacio aéreo, ojo, es como la típica “incursión” china en Taiwán)





Lo interesante es quién anda hoy (o estuvo ayer) por allá:


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Porque no me sale de los cojones...te lo habré dicho mas de 100 veces.....mira que eres pesaito y respeta las opiniones de los demas... papafritas...



Podrías subir un vídeo con tu brazo de blandengue sujetando una ak-47 y diciendo que quieres librar a Ucrania del maldito invasor. Quedarías como un héroe.
Es un consejo que te doy.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os recomiendo que leáis este articulo:
> 
> Explica de una manera muy grafica como viven los rusos la guerra propagandistica, en serio, entrad por lo menos porque os aseguro que no os vais a arrepentir .
> 
> ...



Podríamos haberlo visto antes si no estuviese censurado todo lo que llega de Rusia.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Grecia no podría vencer una guerra con el Turco, perdería gran parte de las islas.
> Los aliados occidentales siempre han apoyado a Turquía, recuérdese Crimea. Ya Chateaubriand siendo ministro de estado de la restauración abogaba por la alianza ruso francesa pero por desgracia no le hicieron caso y los anglos y franceses decidieron mantener el moribundo imperio otomano otro siglo más porque era un contrapeso a Rusia. Y sobre todo Inglaterra tenía pánico a que Rusia controlarse los Estrechos.
> Rusia podría apoyar a Grecia pero a día de hoy esto es imposible, Grecia hace muchos años decidió ser esposa occidental antes que amante oriental, en este hilo hay gente muy culta e inteligente para entender lo que digo.
> Yo soy el primer filoheleno y me gustaría que Constantinopla volviera a ser Europa, Segunda Roma y cabeza de la ortodoxia, pero no confundamos deseos con realidad.
> ...



en este foro se habla de grecia como si fuera un país genuinamente heredero de bizancio, el helenismo y la grecia clásica y no una ensoñación balcánica.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Ucrania entra en su cuarto mes de guerra y los rusos buscan "eliminar todo lo que esté vivo"*
La guerra en Ucrania entra el martes a su cuarto mes de combates, ahora concentrados en el este, donde las tropas rusas quieren acabar con las últimas bolsas de resistencia en la región de Lugansk, en la cuenca minera del Donbás.

Tras *alejar a las fuerzas invasoras *de las dos grandes ciudades del país, la capital *Kiev* y la nororiental *Járkov*, los ucranianos reconocen *"dificultades" para contener el avance ruso en el Donbás*, que incluye las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk.

"Las próximas semanas de guerra serán difíciles", advirtió el lunes por la noche el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski.

"Los ocupantes rusos se esfuerzan en demostrar que no abandonarán las zonas ocupadas de la región de Járkov (noreste), que no entregarán la región de Jersón (sur), los territorios ocupados de la región de Zaporiyia (sureste) y el Donbás (este)", insistió.

La situación es "extremadamente difícil" en el Donbás, donde los rusos buscan "eliminar todo lo que esté vivo", dijo Zelenski.


----------



## Mabuse (24 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> _Mira. Como en Stalingrado. Si desertas te dispararán por la espalda.
> 
> _
> 
> El frente del Donbass debe ser una carnicería. Hace poco salió un vídeo del DPR quejándose de las bajas y de que necesitan rotación.



O Verdún.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Afueras de Nikolaev

Es una gasolinera la que se incendió, no un atentado. Todavía con la falta de combustible es bastante catastrófico.


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

AVIONES DE COMBATE DE RUSIA Y CHINA INGRESAN A LA ZONA DE DEFENSA AÉREA DE COREA DEL SUR - YONHAP


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, hay que dejarse de sentimentalismos y falsas realidades... España como nación dejó de existir hace más de un siglo, bastante más...
> 
> España si se quiere conocer realmente se tiene que leer sobre al mafia italiana y su existir y devenir, presente y pasado... no nos llevemos a engaño...
> 
> ...



 La puta realidad, el moderno estado español se fundo en 1814 sobre las ruinas del antiguo régimen feudal la caida del imperio napoleónico, con la llegada al poder de la oligarquia terrateniente y la caida del régimen absolutista, esta oligarquia mantuvo y mantiene una disputa con la oligarquia anglo sajona durante los siglos XIX y XX, con sus diversos avatares, el punto de ruptura producido en 1931 fué rápidamente sofocado por la oligarquia nacional reaccionaria, que tuvo que plegarse rápidamente en los años 50 ante la oligarquia anglosajona mediente la alianza vergonzante con USA, que permitió la sobrevivencia del régimen personal franquista hasta su muerte, sucedida esta, los anglos hicieron valer el tratado e impusieron los intereses de su oligarquia menteniendo eso si, los privilegios intactos de a oligarquia nacional, ese es el motivo por el que dicha oligarquia secular se cuida muy mucho de tocar el statu quo, salvo alguna balandronada demagógica. España es un Vietnam del Sur.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Putin sobrevivió a un atentado hace dos meses, según el jefe de la inteligencia de Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, habría sobrevivido a un atentado hace dos meses, según *Kyrylo Budanov* , jefe de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania*. En una entrevista con el diario _Ukrainska Pravda_, Budanov afirma: "Hubo un intento de asesinar a *Putin*".

Según el jefe de la inteligencia de *Ucrania*, "individuos de las regiones del *Cáucaso*" no identificados atacaron al presidente ruso: "Esta información no es pública. El intento fracasó absolutamente, pero sucedió hace alrededor de dos meses. Repito: fue un ataque fallido. No ha habido información pública pero realmente sucedió".

No hay confirmación por parte de *Moscú *de un posible ataque al presidente ruso, ni Budanov ha ofrecido más pruebas que su palabra.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tienes el enlace por favor que se lo voy a restregar a unos cuantos?



No, solo lo he visto y me he quedado ojioplático, pero estará en la página de la cadena.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> en este foro se habla de grecia como si fuera un país genuinamente heredero de bizancio, el helenismo y la grecia clásica y no una ensoñación balcánica.



Grecia, como la Mitología griega, es lo que nunca fue y lo que siempre será. 
No dejes que la verdad estropee una historia bonita....


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



¿Y entonces dónde están las superarmas occidentales?


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

El oficial del Batallón Vostok Fidel sobre la razón principal de la rendición de las AFU y el Batallón Azov:

_* No se rindieron porque no tenían comida. Encontramos alimentos en cantidades normales, 
había agua potable. Se rindieron simplemente porque la moral estaba en el nivel de "ya basta". *_
*A grandes rasgos, los llevamos al límite.*


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Imágenes de satélite muestran cómo Rusia roba grano a Ucrania.*
Imágenes tomadas por satélites muestran cómo los rusos parecen estar aumentando, a medida que la guerra se prolonga, el robo de grano cultivado en *Ucrania*, uno de los mayores exportadores mundiales de cereales, informa este martes la cadena CNN, que muestra las fotografías obtenidas.

Las imágenes han sido grabadas en el puerto de *Sebastopol*, en la península de *Crimea*, un territorio que *Rusia *invadió y controla desde 2014. Las instantáneas muestran dos buques graneleros con bandera rusa atracando y cargando lo que se cree que es grano ucraniano robado.

El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ya había lanzado acusaciones contra *Rusia *por "robar gradualmente" productos alimenticios ucranianos y tratar de venderlos, aprovechando el conflicto.

Las nuevas imágenes tomadas por la empresa Maxar Technologies y fechadas el 19 y 21 de mayo, muestran a los barcos, el _*Matros Pozynich*_ y el _*Matros Koshka*_, atracados junto a lo que parecen ser silos de grano con el cereal saliendo hacia una bodega abierta, indica la CNN.

Ambos barcos ya han abandonado el puerto, según el sitio de seguimiento de barcos _MarineTraffic.com_, con el _*Matros Pozynich*_ navegando por el *Mar Egeo* de camino a Beirut y el _*Matros Koshka*_ todavía en el *Mar Negro*, asegura la cadena estadounidense. Informa Efe


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Credibilidad del rublo es casi cero, han intervenido para impedir la "fuga de capitales" que se hubiera producido cn las sanciones, es lo único que le ha mantenido subiendo el valor, no hay otra
> 
> Cuando se habla de credibilidad de una moneda, hay que tener en cuenta los movimientos que se hacen con la misma y saber en qué punto, la gente ajena al país prefiere transacciones con esa moneda porque A) Sabe que es improbable que pierda valor en poco tiempo, con lo que no va a perder dinero y B) sabe hasta donde está dispuesto a pagar otra persona por ese valor, lo que hace que tenga las cuentas claras
> 
> ...



Juasjuas así que el rublo tiene ese valor porque "se lo da el estado ruso, pero no vale nada", pero el (petro)dolar que EEUU mantiene a punta de misil, bases militares y portaviones, obligando durante 50 años a todo el planeta a tener que usarlo por cojones en las compras de petróleo aunque los países de la compraventa fueran ajenos al dólar, es libre mercado y si lo vale...

Muy bien chaval. Anglofilo como buen liberal.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si Turquía hace eso no habrá obstáculo para que cualquier país reclame cualquier cosa y se abrirán conflictos en todo el mundo.



este argumento me suena...


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Sánchez ofrece la industria del gas de España como "respuesta" al problema de la UE de dependencia de Rusia.*
El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, presenta a España en Davos como una solución futura al problema de la Unión Europea de dependencia de Rusia. "España y, yo diría, el sur de Europa,* podrán dar una respuesta a esta dependencia energética de la energía fósil de Rusia"*, dijo Sánchez a la cadena estadounidense CNBC al asistir al Foro Económico Mundial de Davos.

El presidente reivindicó que la industria regasificadora de España representa el 37% de la capacidad total de la UE y, casi la mitad de capacidad de almacenamiento del gas natural licuado. Más aún, si incluye a Portugal. El problema es que esta capacidad no ha sido explotada hasta ahora por el rechazo francés y del propio Gobierno de Sánchez a impulsar un nuevo gasoducto por los Pirineos, el llamado Midcat, pero la Comisión Europea considera ya "crucial" recuperar este proyecto.









Sánchez ante el Foro de Davos: "No sé por qué se puede intervenir en el sector financiero y no el energético"


Hasta dos veces lo ha repetido en un debate sobre energía en el Foro de Davos. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ironizó con el desequilibrio que, en su opinión,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Grecia, como la Mitología griega, es lo que nunca fue y lo que siempre será.
> No dejes que la verdad estropee una historia bonita....



grecia, cuánto mal hizo el romanticismo.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os recomiendo que leáis este articulo:
> 
> Explica de una manera muy grafica como viven los rusos la guerra propagandistica, en serio, entrad por lo menos porque os aseguro que no os vais a arrepentir .
> 
> ...



Yo te recomiendo que entres aquí, es más adecuado para tu edad.

▷ Cuentos Cortos para Niños 【 + de 700 Cuentos Infantiles】


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068754
> 
> Diputados proponen permitir a comandantes usar armas contra sus subordinados
> 
> ...




Eso ya lo hacían los "comisarios" de los grupos nazis empotrados en el ejercito.
El problema de ahora es que la mayoría son reclutas llevados al frenrte a la fuerza.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Posible embargo de la UE al petróleo ruso "dentro de unos días"*
Un embargo del petróleo ruso será posible "dentro de unos días", según el ministro alemán de Economía, *Robert Habeck*, en alusión a un asunto que no genera la necesaria unanimidad dentro de la *Unión Europea*.

"Sólo quedan unos cuantos Estados, sobre todo *Hungría*, que han señalado problemas" pero "las discusiones continúan", ha declarado Habeck el lunes por la noche en la televisión pública ZDF. "Creo que lograremos un avance dentro de unos días", ha apuntado.

Los europeos ya anunciaron que a partir del próximo agosto dejarán de importar carbón de *Rusia*. Pero el bloque todavía está negociando si impone un embargo del petróleo ruso antes de que termine el año. "Un embargo está al alcance de la mano", ha dicho Habeck. Informa Afp


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Imágenes de satélite muestran cómo Rusia roba grano a Ucrania.*
> Imágenes tomadas por satélites muestran cómo los rusos parecen estar aumentando, a medida que la guerra se prolonga, el robo de grano cultivado en *Ucrania*, uno de los mayores exportadores mundiales de cereales, informa este martes la cadena CNN, que muestra las fotografías obtenidas.
> 
> Las imágenes han sido grabadas en el puerto de *Sebastopol*, en la península de *Crimea*, un territorio que *Rusia *invadió y controla desde 2014. Las instantáneas muestran dos buques graneleros con bandera rusa atracando y cargando lo que se cree que es grano ucraniano robado.
> ...



Y la foto demuestra que es grano ucraniano porque patatin, patatan ...


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo que entres aquí, es más adecuado para tu edad.
> 
> ▷ Cuentos Cortos para Niños 【 + de 700 Cuentos Infantiles】



Madre mia...no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas...farfollas........


----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Estos nazis parecen los rumanos que buscan en la basura.



ese fenotipo se extiende por los balcanes, EL SUR DE RUSIA y ambas vertientes del cáucaso


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Sánchez ofrece la industria del gas de España como "respuesta" al problema de la UE de dependencia de Rusia.*
> El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, presenta a España en Davos como una solución futura al problema de la Unión Europea de dependencia de Rusia. "España y, yo diría, el sur de Europa,* podrán dar una respuesta a esta dependencia energética de la energía fósil de Rusia"*, dijo Sánchez a la cadena estadounidense CNBC al asistir al Foro Económico Mundial de Davos.
> 
> El presidente reivindicó que la industria regasificadora de España representa el 37% de la capacidad total de la UE y, casi la mitad de capacidad de almacenamiento del gas natural licuado. Más aún, si incluye a Portugal. El problema es que esta capacidad no ha sido explotada hasta ahora por el rechazo francés y del propio Gobierno de Sánchez a impulsar un nuevo gasoducto por los Pirineos, el llamado Midcat, pero la Comisión Europea considera ya "crucial" recuperar este proyecto.
> ...



El famoso HUB del GNL otra vez ...?? Gas caro para siempre es lo que eso significa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Aviones de combate chinos y rusos ingresan a la Zona de Defensa Aérea de Corea del Sur sin previo aviso, informa Yonhap._
> (No en el espacio aéreo, ojo, es como la típica “incursión” china en Taiwán)
> 
> 
> ...




¿También en Japón, o hay un fallo en una de las dos noticias?


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, solo lo he visto y me he quedado ojioplático, pero estará en la página de la cadena.



Vaya, que rabia...ha sido hoy? cómo se llama el programa, espejo público no? Si alguien lo tiene en mp4 o mkv lo agradeceria mucho, estoy buscandolo en su web y no termino de pillarlo....


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La verdad que para ser los defensores de Europa frente a la Horda, muchos no es que tengan un fenotipo muy nórdico que digamos...
> 
> Tienen pintas de lo que son, de quinquis.



no parecen nórdicos, no, pq son los arios primigenios


----------



## keylargof (24 May 2022)

Ha caido ya Jarkov?


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Polonia pedirá seis baterías de misiles Patriot más en su rearme ante la guerra en Ucrania*
*Polonia* tiene la intención de comprar seis baterías de *misiles Patriot* adicionales, ha informado el martes el ministro de Defensa del país, mientras el miembro de la *OTAN *fortalece su ejército después de la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*.

*Varsovia *ha prometido aumentar su gasto en defensa al 3% del producto interno bruto (PIB) y más del doble del tamaño de su ejército para disuadir cualquier posible ataque. "He firmado una carta de solicitud de seis baterías *Patriot* con radares omnidireccionales, lanzadores y un suministro de misiles", ha escrito *Mariusz Blaszczak* en Twitter.

Polonia ya tiene dos baterías Patriot. Informa Reuters


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Vaya, que rabia...ha sido hoy? cómo se llama el programa, espejo público no? Si alguien lo tiene en mp4 o mkv lo agradeceria mucho, estoy buscandolo en su web y no termino de pillarlo....



Si, hoy las 9, suele ir con un dia de retraso.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Ucrania estrena en el frente la artillería suministrada por Occidente: "Es como pasar del tren de vapor al coche eléctrico"*
*Ucrania *ataca las posiciones rusas con los sistemas de artillería occidentales recién incorporados, ha confirmado un portavoz militar ucraniano. Los combates continúan en gran parte del este y el sur de *Ucrania*, y gran parte de los combates se manifiestan en enfrentamientos de artillería de largo alcance entre los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano.

Hasta ahora, *Ucrania *utilizaba en gran medida obuses heredados de la época soviética. Pero en las últimas semanas, los sistemas de artillería de última generación suministrados a *Ucrania *por países extranjeros, incluidos los *M777* estadounidenses, han llegado a la línea del frente.

*Washington *y *Europa *han destinado miles de millones de euros en armamento para ayudar a *Ucrania* a repeler la invasión del ejército ruso, que está mejor equipado que el suyo.

"En nombre de los hombres que ahora usan el *M777*, diría que es como pasar de un tren de vapor a un coche eléctrico", afirma el capitán *Dmytro Pletentchuk*, de la administración militar de *Mykolaiv*. Informa Afp


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, hoy las 9, suele ir con un dia de retraso.



ah ok, entonces lo pillaré mañana, ya saldria publicado...aqui en ireland es una hora menos, gracias!


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

para todos los putos sionazis, islamonazis del forillo este de mierda, recuerden, cada vez que sufráis un fintazo, pollazo, o quejio en vuestra inútil existencia tenéis esto como solución para vuestros sobresaltos:


Cuesta poco, y tragarlo tampoco cuesta, animo!


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El famoso HUB del GNL otra vez ...?? Gas caro para siempre es lo que eso significa.



Ignora a a Rejon, es un bit del PSOE. Ese tío tiene que estar más blanco que la nieve de no salir de casa. Apoya una guerra donde muere gente por el amor al arte de matar, ignoralo por tu salud.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Navalny, sobre la guerra de Ucrania en la corte de apelación: "Esta es una guerra estúpida que comenzó su Putin"*
El líder de la oposición rusa encarcelado, *Alexei Navalny*, ha criticado este martes al presidente *Vladimir Putin* en una audiencia judicial _online_, calificándolo de loco que había iniciado una "guerra estúpida" en *Ucrania *basada en mentiras.

"Esta es una guerra estúpida que comenzó su *Putin*", ha dicho *Navalny* a un tribunal de apelación en *Moscú *desde la prisión donde cumple condena. "Esta guerra se basó en mentiras". "Un loco ha metido sus garras en Ucrania y no sé qué quiere hacer este ladrón loco", ha dicho *Navalny *sobre *Putin*.

El *Kremlin *ha rechazado repetidamente las afirmaciones de *Navalny *sobre *Putin*, quien, según dice, ganó numerosas elecciones justas en *Rusia *desde 2000 y sigue siendo, con mucho, el político más popular del país. Informa Reuters


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Julian no levanta cabeza. Y encima lo llaman agente de Putin!

_ Continúa la retirada masiva de Ucrania en Donbass. Horas atrás, el ejército ucraniano entregó la ciudad de Svitlodarsk (antes 12.000 habitantes) a las fuerzas invasoras rusas. El asentamiento se volvió indefendible después del avance ruso al sur de Popasna.

Y gran sorpresa: las fuerzas de invasión rusas izaron la bandera #Russian en la ciudad. No la república de mierda "DNR" / "LNR". Tanto sobre la "liberación del suelo de la República Popular" ...

 _


----------



## Arraki (24 May 2022)

Ucrania perdió las ciudades de Mariupol, Rubizhne, Liman, Popasna, Myronivsky y Svitlodarsk más 25 aldeas en dos semanas. Siéntase libre de llamarlo "táctico", "inteligente" o "nada serio". Yo lo llamo masivo. Y de nuevo: Esta es una evaluación táctica. No "Rusia ganará la guerra".


----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Esta propuesta no va a ningun sitio, es paz para hoy guerra para mañana. Rusia ya hizo esta propuesta en diciembre y la mandaron a tomar viento, este tren ya paso. Es evidente que esta propuesta solo pretende detener la ofensiva rusa en un escenario de pre colapso Ucraniano y ganar tiempo.



Ya, pero es que ahora la iniciativa no es de Rusia, es de Italia.

Y es un punto de partida para negociar que no tiene mal aspecto. En principio. Como es lógico las negociaciones se llevarían a cabo mientras continúan las operaciones militares. Si los espagueti pretenden que el punto 1 se aplicara de inmediato para negociar el resto Rusia debería decir "¡niet!"


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ha caido ya Jarkov?



No, los rusos están estancados en Mariupol


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ignora a a Rejon, es un bit del PSOE. Ese tío tiene que estar más blanco que la nieve de no salir de casa. Apoya una guerra donde muere gente por el amor al arte de matar, ignoralo por tu salud.



Y porque no lo haces tú?PICHACORTA.....joder ahora soy del psoe...antes del pp y antes de antes de vox......ya es que no me aclaro...


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Dedicado a gaviotón, el pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ya, pero es que ahora la iniciativa no es de Rusia, es de Italia.
> 
> Y es un punto de partida para negociar que no tiene mal aspecto. En principio. Como es lógico las negociaciones se llevarían a cabo mientras continúan las operaciones militares. Si los espagueti pretenden que el punto 1 se aplicara de inmediato para negociar el resto Rusia debería decir "¡niet!"



Como toda negociación, se parte de un punto para llegar a otro. Al final sería más o menos como ha dicho Kissinger, Rusia se quedará con lo conquistado de todas formas.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

HOY:


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La puta realidad, el moderno estado español se fundo en 1814 sobre las ruinas del antiguo régimen feudal la caida del imperio napoleónico, con la llegada al poder de la oligarquia terrateniente y la caida del régimen absolutista, esta oligarquia mantuvo y mantiene una disputa con la oligarquia anglo sajona durante los siglos XIX y XX, con sus diversos avatares, el punto de ruptura producido en 1931 fué rápidamente sofocado por la oligarquia nacional reaccionaria, que tuvo que plegarse rápidamente en los años 50 ante la oligarquia anglosajona mediente la alianza vergonzante con USA, que permitió la sobrevivencia del régimen personal franquista hasta su muerte, sucedida esta, los anglos hicieron valer el tratado e impusieron los intereses de su oligarquia menteniendo eso si, los privilegios intactos de a oligarquia nacional, ese es el motivo por el que dicha oligarquia secular se cuida muy mucho de tocar el statu quo, salvo alguna balandronada demagógica. España es un Vietnam del Sur.



Conociendo España que el 31 fuese un punto de ruptura no lo comparto yo... pero era tal el acohone que les entró que decidieron quemar hasta el último reducto del país con tal de sacar hasta la última rata que les hiciese sombra...

Y con ello, ahí los ves... otros 100 años van a tirarse... visto desde la mafia italiana, piensa que los que mataron en la guerra, se los evitaron matar en la paz... 

MAFIAS...


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Rusia ha disparado contra Ucrania en tres meses 2.200 misiles, según Zelenski.*
El Ejército ruso ha disparado contra *Ucrania *en estos tres meses de guerra un total de 2.275 misiles y ha llevado a cabo más de 3.000 ataques aéreos, ha anunciado este martes el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

"En total, desde el 24 de febrero, (fecha en la que se inició la invasión) el ejército ruso ha lanzado 1.474 ataques con misiles contra *Ucrania*, utilizando 2.275 cohetes de diferente tipo", ha precisado *Zelenski* en un mensaje de vídeo emitido este martes y recogido por las agencias locales.

Agrega que "la gran mayoría (de los misiles) estaba dirigido a objetivos civiles. En menos de tres meses ha habido más de 3.000 ataques aéreos por parte de aviones rusos y de helicópteros", ha agregado. "¿Qué otro país ha resistido tal escala de ataques?", se pregunta el presidente ucraniano. Informa Efe


----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Eso no vale para nada, el punto 1,2 y 4, pudiera materializarse, no sin muchas dificultades, pero el punto 3 no es negociable, ¿va a ceder Rusia Crimea o el Donbass o las zonas conquistadas en las que ya circula el rublo? Es tan ridículo planteárselo que ni lo considero. Y además, ¿puede Ucrania reconocer, firmando un Tratado con Rusia, la pérdida del territorio conquistado? No es necesario ser un erudito para saber con certeza que esta guerra la ha de ganar Rusia o se enquistará el tema durante años, pero en el frente de batalla, no en salones de negociación.
> 
> Ni Rusia puede ceder, ni Ucrania puede renunciar a nada. Será una situación de facto, el sur y el oriente de Ucrania será independiente o se anexionará a Rusia. No hay otra opción viable ahora mismo.



Mmm... Releyendo el punto 3 veo que quizá la interpretación correcta es la tuya: Rusia devuelve los territorios conquistados. Resulta algo ambiguo lo de "resolver las contradicciones a lo largo de las fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas". Lo había interpretado como una negociación abierta sobre los territorios conquistados. Evidentemente si pretenden que Rusia devuelva todo o la mayor parte de lo conquistado, "¡niet!"


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Cuando falsificas las notas, no pongas un 10, sino un cinco o un seis. Que tus padres saben que no estuviste chapando. Estos hohly...


----------



## ZARGON (24 May 2022)

" Los vivos envidiarán a los muertos" Así se habla!!
Nazis de mierda!!


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Sánchez afirma que Suecia y Finlandia acudirán a la cumbre de OTAN en Madrid.*
El presidente del Gobierno *Pedro Sánchez* ha afirmado este martes que los líderes de *Suecia *y *Finlandia*, dos países que han pedido su adhesión a la *OTAN*, estarán presentes en *Madrid *el próximo mes de junio con motivo de la cumbre de la Alianza.

Sánchez ha avanzado esa presencia en su intervención ante el plenario del *Foro Económico Mundial de Davos*, donde resaltó la importancia de fortalecer la *OTAN* ante el desafío de *Rusia *tras la invasión de *Ucrania*.

La próxima cumbre de la *OTAN *se celebrará en *Madrid *los días 29 y 30 de junio, y el jefe del Ejecutivo subrayó que espera que de ella salga una mayor unidad entre la *UE *y la *Alianza Atlántica*.

En ese contexto ha informado de que su Gobierno está organizando una cena informal entre los líderes europeos, pertenezcan o no a la organización militar, y los de la *OTAN*. Informa Efe


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## orcblin (24 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como toda negociación, se parte de un punto para llegar a otro. Al final sería más o menos como ha dicho Kissinger, Rusia se quedará con lo conquistado de todas formas.



es tan evidente que ahora occidente se está poniendo nerviosa por la velocidad de los rusos... 

no quieren que vaya por odessa, ucrania sin salida al mar no interesa


----------



## vil. (24 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como toda negociación, se parte de un punto para llegar a otro. Al final sería más o menos como ha dicho Kissinger, Rusia se quedará con lo conquistado de todas formas.



KISSINGER con casi sus cien años... con lo que él fue y ver lo que ha dejado como legado en su país... 

Debe ser el colmo para él ver lo que queda... quíen te ha visto y quíen te ve EE.UU. un puñetero mal actor dando apretones de manos al aire al mando y el pobre vejete INTENTANDO que le escuchen una última vez...

Ver todo lo que ha sido la obra de una vida tirada por el retrete... es algo que no creo le compense estos últimos años de existencia... pero es lo que hay...

PATETICO...


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*El ex presidente de Moldavia, prorruso, detenido por traición y corrupción.*
El ex presidente de *Moldavia Igor Dodo*, afín al *Kremlin*, ha sido detenido este martes por sospechas de traición y corrupción, ha anunciado la Fiscalía de ese país, donde las divisiones entre prooccidentales y prorrusos se han acentuado a raíz de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"*Igor Dodon* ha sido detenido el martes por la mañana, durante 72 horas", ha anunciado la portavoz de la oficina del fiscal general, *Mariana Chiorpec*. Según ella, está arrestado en el *Centro Nacional de Lucha contra la Corrupción*.

La portavoz ha agregado que están registrando una decena de lugares, oficinas relacionadas con el ex dirigente y su domicilio en *Chisinau*, la capital.

El ex mandatario es objeto de una investigación por "traición de Estado", "corrupción pasiva", "financiación de un partido político por una organización criminal" y "enriquecimiento ilegal". Informa Afp


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

dindindiin


----------



## Artedi (24 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Al contrario, yo y el resto de la población vivimos peor, con mucha más precariedad e inestabilidad laboral, social y emocional - sociedad liquida- Y eso es malo siempre y sin excepcion. Esa es una de las características del liberalismo, el caos creativo, y es contrario a la naturaleza humana que busca un orden estable y más o menos inmutable para poder planificar su desarrollo.



Como nota para meditar, nuestra cojonudísima sociedad, que según @alfonbass vive 2000 veces mejor que antes, está a tope de antidepresivos y ansiolíticos.

Ciertamente, algunas cosas son ahora mejores (más cómodas) que antes, no está claro si gracias a las políticas o pese a ellas. Pero, realmente la gente en conjunto es ahora más feliz que antes? O... no tanto?


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para todos los putos sionazis, islamonazis del forillo este de mierda, recuerden, cada vez que sufráis un fintazo, pollazo, o quejio en vuestra inútil existencia tenéis esto como solución para vuestros sobresaltos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068797
> 
> Cuesta poco, y tragarlo tampoco cuesta, animo!



No lo he soñado, lo tienes en Movistar en Antena 3, buscas hacia atras en la programación y está en el minuto 28 de Espejo Publico.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Von der Leyen: "La artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales" en Ucrania.*
La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea* (*CE*), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha acusado al presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, de estar utilizando "el hambre y el grano" como arma de guerra y pidió colaboración internacional con "urgencia" para aplacar los "crecientes signos de una crisis alimentaria".

"Hoy, la artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales en toda *Ucrania *deliberadamente. Y los buques de guerra rusos en el *Mar Negro* están bloqueando los barcos ucranianos llenos de trigo y semillas de girasol", ha dicho *Von der Leyen* en su intervención ante el *Foro de Davos*.

La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea* ha asegurado que hay "soluciones y un horizonte" si se actúa "con urgencia" para superar "este enorme desafío desde la "cooperación" internacional.

En un discurso absolutamente centrado en la invasión de *Rusia *sobre *Ucrania *y las consecuencias de esa *guerra *en la población ucraniana, las cadenas de suministro o la volatilidad de los precios energéticos,* Von der Leyen* ha dedicado especial atención a la falta de cereales en los mercados globales. Informa Efe


----------



## ferrys (24 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> es tan evidente que ahora occidente se está poniendo nerviosa por la velocidad de los rusos...
> 
> no quieren que vaya por odessa, ucrania sin salida al mar no interesa



Esto no es gradual. En cuanto las tropas con experiencia ucranianas dejen de existir, los frentes se derrumban. Y parece que cada vez estamos mas cerca. Zelenski vende que tiene 700.000 soldados y no es así. Tiene 150.000 soldados y 550.000 tíos con fúsil y poco valor estratégico mas que el bulto. Y de esos 150.000, la mitad fuera de combate y los que quedan después de 3 mesese no pueden estar bien.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

rusia esta enviando armamento nuclear a corea del norte 

a cambio corea del norte enviara tropas a ucrania


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Von der Leyen: "La artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales" en Ucrania.*
> La presidenta de la *Comisión Europea* (*CE*), *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha acusado al presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, de estar utilizando "el hambre y el grano" como arma de guerra y pidió colaboración internacional con "urgencia" para aplacar los "crecientes signos de una crisis alimentaria".
> 
> "Hoy, la artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales en toda *Ucrania *deliberadamente. Y los buques de guerra rusos en el *Mar Negro* están bloqueando los barcos ucranianos llenos de trigo y semillas de girasol", ha dicho *Von der Leyen* en su intervención ante el *Foro de Davos*.
> ...



Pero, pero que hijadeputa miente mas que habla…. Ella sabe que eso es mentira pero como hay imbeciles que la creen, pues nada. A esta la pusieron por lo que es igual que al Borrell


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Esto no es gradual. En cuanto las tropas con experiencia ucranianas dejen de existir, los frentes se derrumban. Y parece que cada vez estamos mas cerca. Zelenski vende que tiene 700.000 soldados y no es así. Tiene 150.000 soldados y 550.000 tíos con fúsil y poco valor estratégico mas que el bulto. Y de esos 150.000, la mitad fuera de combate y los que quedan después de 3 mesese no pueden estar bien.




no quedan ni 30.000 soldados profesionales en ucrania y eatan todo en khrakov kiev y odessa


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Parece que Rusia y China empiezan a ir de la manita


----------



## Rabino Arana (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> visto desde la mafia italiana,...
> 
> MAFIAS...


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No lo he soñado, lo tienes en Movistar en Antena 3, buscas hacia atras en la programación y está en el minuto 28 de Espejo Publico.



movistar en A3? ...mmm querrás decir en la pagina de A3 o...en la pagina de movistar tv? ok ok.... gracias! no tengo eso en ireland, bueno pedire a un tio mio que me lo alcance que si vive en hispanistan.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Los chochonios dicen que no darán cuartel a los demonios.


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 May 2022)

Lyman, según parece, ha sido liberada.









Lymán (ciudad) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Una de los pilares sagrados de cualquier democracia la libertad de expresión, pues a lo mejor (o peor) hay que darle una pensada ...


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y entonces dónde están las superarmas occidentales?



en nuestro caso el Echenique es de un solo uso lamentablemente no podemos clonarlo


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Rejon, cómete un mojón.
Las fuerzas aéreas de China y Rusia realizaron patrullas estratégicas conjuntas regulares sobre el Mar de Japón, el Mar de China Oriental y el Océano Pacífico Occidental el martes de acuerdo con el plan de cooperación militar anual de las dos partes: Ministerio de Defensa de China


----------



## visaman (24 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Como nota para meditar, nuestra cojonudísima sociedad, que según @alfonbass vive 2000 veces mejor que antes, está a tope de antidepresivos y ansiolíticos.
> 
> Ciertamente, algunas cosas son ahora mejores (más cómodas) que antes, no está claro si gracias a las políticas o pese a ellas. Pero, realmente la gente en conjunto es ahora más feliz que antes? O... no tanto?



los antidepresivos y las drojas modernas no consiguen el efecto deseado y nunca lo conseguirán


----------



## crocodile (24 May 2022)

India recibió cerca de 182 mil toneladas de fertilizantes de Rusia en mayo.

Los países amigos tendrán petróleo, gas, carbón, electricidad, fertilizantes, alimentos. Los enemigos no.


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente italiana:

*Ucrania: una oportunidad perdida*
24 de mayo de 2022 por Paolo Pascolo 

*Una Ucrania según el modelo suizo podría haber sido el nexo de unión entre una Europa hambrienta de materias primas y una Federación Rusa rebosante de recursos naturales e interesada en las tecnologías de consumo. En cambio, ha elegido, o más bien lo ha llevado a buscar un conflicto que involucre a toda la población, un cordero de sacrificio para una división diferente de las esferas de influencia. Todo ello en detrimento de Europa.*

Cualquier debate que se promueva en torno al actual conflicto en Ucrania no puede abordarse si no se tienen en cuenta ciertos aspectos: el nacimiento del Estado ucraniano y la estructura etnolingüística actual, fruto de una configuración territorial estabilizada en la época soviética, la función de Ucrania como encrucijada de las materias primas de la Federación Rusa (gasoductos a la cabeza), el curso de las elecciones en los últimos 30 años, el golpe de estado del Maidan, el papel de las franjas nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el neonazismo actual.

Un siglo de historia puede resumirse así: la actual Ucrania es una entidad territorial compuesta gracias a Lenin y al ucraniano Nikita Chruščëv. ¿Debemos decir que hubo dos protoucranianos, el pro zarista (Ejército Blanco) y el soviético (Ejército Rojo)?

¿Y también la pro-nazi y la pro-soviética en la Segunda Guerra Mundial? Ahí está el negocio de las élites actuales que han llevado a los altares a verdaderos colaboradores de las SS, ellos fueron los artífices del exterminio de polacos y judíos.

*Hoy en día, los hombres del Regimiento Azov que resistieron durante 82 días en Azovstal son elogiados desde muchos sectores* (aunque con algunas excepciones) y comparados con los partisanos. Incluso el presidente emérito de la ANPI, Carlo Smuraglia, se había pronunciado en este sentido.

Mejor recordar que el 28 de abril de 2021 se celebró en Kiev un desfile en honor de la División Galicia de las Waffen SS y que hay resistencia y resistencia.

La resistencia es un término vago si no está lleno de valores éticos, por lo tanto libertarios. Incluso aquellas Hitlerjugend desesperadas, en Berlín en el 45, "resistían" el avance de las tropas soviéticas. Por supuesto, ellos también se resistieron, hasta el último hombre (de hecho, hasta el último niño), pero no por eso les atribuimos el rango de héroes partidarios de la libertad de los pueblos.

Limitándonos a las consultas electorales, el Referéndum para la Preservación de la URSS del 17 de marzo de 1991 planteaba esta pregunta: *"¿Considera necesario preservar la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas como una federación renovada de repúblicas iguales y soberanas en la que los derechos y la libertad del individuo de cada nacionalidad estén plenamente garantizados?" El 77,8% de los votantes, es decir, 113.512.812, se manifestó a favor de la preservación de la URSS.

En Ucrania, el porcentaje fue del 71,48% (22.110.899) frente al 28,5% (6.820.089) en contra* y 583.256 votos nulos: más de 31,5 millones de votantes de los 37,7 millones con derecho a voto acudieron a las urnas. A pesar de ello, la URSS se disolvió y Ucrania se independizó.

El referéndum sobre la independencia de Ucrania se celebró el 1 de diciembre de 1991, con esta sencilla pregunta: "¿Aprueba usted el Acta de Declaración de Independencia de Ucrania?". Los ucranianos respondieron que sí y Leonid Makarovyč Kravčuk, del Partido Socialdemócrata Ucraniano, antiguo líder del Partido Comunista de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, fue elegido presidente.

En mayo de 2002, el entonces presidente Leonid Kuchma solicitó formalmente el ingreso en la OTAN, con la que Ucrania llevaba cooperando desde 1997. Tras el interludio de Viktor Juščenko, Viktor Janukovyč fue elegido y reelegido, y luego depuesto en una operación digna de una historia de espías: Maidan.

Desde entonces, la cuestión en el Donbass se ha agravado. En este sentido, merece la pena prestar atención al documental de Oliver Stone "Ukraine on fire", del que también existe una versión en la web con subtítulos en italiano.

Tras una presidencia interina, *Petro Porošenko, el siguiente presidente elegido, no consiguió un segundo mandato por ser considerado demasiado prooccidental y fue derrotado estrepitosamente por Volodimir Zelenski. *En esa ocasión, en el diario La Repubblica, del 2 de abril de 2019, leemos: *"el presidente cómico y la nueva Ucrania menos distante de Moscú". Así, Zelenski parece haber cobrado los votos de los "prorrusos".*

El nuevo presidente anunció: *"Ahora nuestras prioridades, y lo repito para todos los ucranianos, son acabar con la guerra, devolver a nuestros prisioneros y derrotar la corrupción que persiste en Ucrania"*. Así que el propio presidente Zelenski admitió que la guerra ya estaba en marcha.

Sin embargo, la política ucraniana intensifica la actividad en el Donbass y cuando *la Federación Rusa interviene militarmente en Mariupol, se encuentra con el ejército ucraniano, el Regimiento Azov, claramente neonazi, y asesores militares o voluntarios extranjeros.*

También hay un detalle sobre el resurgimiento del neonazismo, sobre el que la ONU se había manifestado en repetidas ocasiones.

De hecho, varias resoluciones de la ONU lo estigmatizan con estas palabras: "El neonazismo es más que la glorificación de un movimiento del pasado: es un fenómeno contemporáneo". Según la ONU, los movimientos neonazis y otros similares "alimentan las formas actuales de racismo, discriminación racial, antisemitismo, islamofobia, cristianofobia y otras formas de intolerancia".

La primera resolución de la Asamblea General de la ONU A/RES/69/160 dice: "Combatir la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen a alimentar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas de intolerancia". A lo largo de los años, los políticos y los medios de comunicación occidentales han subestimado el peso de estas posturas de la ONU. Un tema que fue tratado en un artículo de La Stampa en 2014.



Pero hay más, que en términos diplomáticos pesa bastante. *En 2020 la Resolución fue aprobada con 130 síes, 2 noes, 51 abstenciones y 10 noes, mientras que unos meses antes de la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania, el 18 de noviembre de 2021, la Tercera Comisión de la ONU reiteró la Resolución que prohíbe el enaltecimiento del nazismo con 130 votos a favor (entre ellos el de Israel), 49 abstenciones (entre ellas la de Italia y varios países de la OTAN) y el voto en contra de Ucrania y Estados Unidos.*

Washington justificó el voto con una explicación de voto en la que afirmaba que "*Estados Unidos debe expresar una vez más su oposición a esta resolución, un documento particularmente notable por sus intentos velados de legitimar las campañas de desinformación rusas que denigran a las naciones vecinas y promueven la distorsionada narrativa soviética de gran parte de la historia europea contemporánea, utilizando la cínica apariencia de detener la glorificación nazi".*

Para la URSS, el nazifascismo representó más de 25 millones de muertos, cuyo sufrimiento sigue recayendo sobre millones de familias en la actualidad. Uno piensa en las marchas del Regimiento Inmortal el 9 de mayo en Moscú en los últimos años, así como en Kiev (donde los nacionalistas impugnaron esas celebraciones en años anteriores) y en varios otros lugares.

En cuanto a las mencionadas resoluciones de la ONU, hay que señalar que el abanico de los que se abstienen y se oponen es significativo y debe situarse en el marco en el que han madurado los acontecimientos en Ucrania, desde Maidan hasta hoy.

Como se ha mencionado en la introducción, Ucrania podría haber sido una nueva Suiza como puente entre Europa y la Federación Rusa. Desgraciadamente, el nacionalismo ucraniano ha sido incapaz de encontrar esa coexistencia pacífica con los prorrusos que habría permitido a la propia Ucrania respirar sincrónicamente con dos pulmones.

Y *una Europa silenciosa no se ha molestado en absorber el nacionalismo ucraniano, que se ha convertido en útil y servil a las lógicas económicas y de poder en detrimento de su propio pueblo.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Una de los pilares sagrados de cualquier democracia la libertad de expresión, pues a lo mejor (o peor) hay que darle una pensada ...



Llevamos más de dos años disfrutando la "libertad de expresión" occidental.









La Guardia Civil admite que trabaja en “minimizar” las críticas a la gestión del Gobierno


El PP y Vox piden explicaciones tras la 'confesión' del Jefe del Estado Mayor del instituto armado Marlaska echa balones fuera y asegura que "fue un lapsus" del general




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## computer_malfuction (24 May 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Rusia y Ucrania intercambian más de 80 cuerpos de soldados muertos


Muere un miliciano de Mallorca en la guerra de Ucrania | Zelenski hablará por videoconferencia en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid




www.leonoticias.com







> Atentado contra PutinEl presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, habría sobrevivido a un atentado hace dos meses. Lo ha contado en una entrevista para el diario ucranaino Ukrainska Pravda el jefe de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Kyrylo Budanov. En ella afirma que "hubo un intento de asesinar a Putin".


----------



## ZARGON (24 May 2022)

Verdaderos nazis, atacando la cultura y la memoria


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Sergei Lavrov: "Los que buscan la derrota de Rusia "en el campo de batalla" 
probablemente no fueron los mejores estudiantes y no saben lo que es Rusia."


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2022)

P


Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no pinta mal de entrada. No encuentro la versión en espagueti
> 
> Italia entregó al Secretario General de la ONU un plan para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania (strana.news)
> 
> ...



Esto habría estado bien en febrero.
Ahora estamos en mayo.
Rusia no va a parar ahora.

Ya han hecho lo más difícil los rusos.
En dos meses, el Donbas estará limpio.

Y después…ya veremos.
Yo si fuera Rusia exigiría referéndums en Odessa y kharkov antes de atacarlos.

Que no se hace, se conquista.
Y para el verano de 2023 ya tienes Nueva Russia a pleno pulmón


----------



## Mabuse (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Una de los pilares sagrados de cualquier democracia la libertad de expresión, pues a lo mejor (o peor) hay que darle una pensada ...



Son igualitos que los malvados nobles de os dibujos animados. Resulta inquietante ver cómo nuestros mandamases no son más que caricaturas ¿En qué lugar nos deja eso a los sojuzgados?


----------



## Epicii (24 May 2022)

*OT: Joe Biden aseguró que EEUU intervendrá militarmente si China trata de tomar Taiwán por la fuerza

Creo que no es el momento de enojar a los chinos. Veremos si esta amenaza empuja a China a ayudar a Rusia mas **decisivamente*


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

Aca los tienen ,a los dos juntos


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El ex presidente de Moldavia, prorruso, detenido por traición y corrupción.*
> El ex presidente de *Moldavia Igor Dodo*, afín al *Kremlin*, ha sido detenido este martes por sospechas de traición y corrupción, ha anunciado la Fiscalía de ese país, donde las divisiones entre prooccidentales y prorrusos se han acentuado a raíz de la *guerra en Ucrania*.
> 
> "*Igor Dodon* ha sido detenido el martes por la mañana, durante 72 horas", ha anunciado la portavoz de la oficina del fiscal general, *Mariana Chiorpec*. Según ella, está arrestado en el *Centro Nacional de Lucha contra la Corrupción*.
> ...



La peculiar visión de la democracia. Detener , torturar, y hacer desaparecer a los disidentes, patrocinada por la OTAN.


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.
> ...



Hay que ser muy imbécil para meterse en estos fregados.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Tolstoi: ni el mundo ni Rusia serán los mismos

* El vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal, Piotr Tolstói, declaró en las redes sociales*
_* que los diputados de la Cámara Baja ruso revisarán un gran número de acuerdos
internacionales.

"En un futuro próximo, revisaremos más de 1.300 acuerdos internacionales 
ratificados por el Parlamento, y nos retiraremos de aquellos que nos perjudiquen
abiertamente o simplemente no nos beneficien".

Tolstoi también subrayó que Rusia sólo mantendrá su pertenencia a aquellas 
organizaciones internacionales en las que la voz de nuestro país suene en pie 
de igualdad con el resto.

"Ni el mundo, ni Rusia, en particular, volverán a ser lo mismo. Y no se trata sólo
de la operación militar especial en Ucrania. El orden mundial existente se está *_
*derrumbando, la vida está cambiando, y este proceso es irreversible",*


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China empiezan a ir de la manita



Un mensaje?? La WWIII cada día que pasa más cerca y con esta guerra no gana nadie, bueno, casí nadie ...


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China empiezan a ir de la manita



Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.
> ...



Esos son tropas de la OTAN, si atacan a las tropas rusas, la OTAN estará entrando en guerra de jure con la OTAN.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Navalny, sobre la guerra de Ucrania en la corte de apelación: "Esta es una guerra estúpida que comenzó su Putin"*
> El líder de la oposición rusa encarcelado, *Alexei Navalny*, ha criticado este martes al presidente *Vladimir Putin* en una audiencia judicial _online_, calificándolo de loco que había iniciado una "guerra estúpida" en *Ucrania *basada en mentiras.
> 
> "Esta es una guerra estúpida que comenzó su *Putin*", ha dicho *Navalny* a un tribunal de apelación en *Moscú *desde la prisión donde cumple condena. "Esta guerra se basó en mentiras". "Un loco ha metido sus garras en Ucrania y no sé qué quiere hacer este ladrón loco", ha dicho *Navalny *sobre *Putin*.
> ...



Navalny es todo un nacionalista que niega a los ucranianos la condición de una nación, además está controlando por FSB como un plan alternativo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATDTn (24 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *OT: Joe Biden aseguró que EEUU intervendrá militarmente si China trata de tomar Taiwán por la fuerza
> 
> Creo que no es el momento de enojar a los chinos. Veremos si esta amenaza empuja a China a ayudar a Rusia mas **decisivamente*



Yo te ayudo a ti y tú me la devuelves.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia pedirá seis baterías de misiles Patriot más en su rearme ante la guerra en Ucrania*
> *Polonia* tiene la intención de comprar seis baterías de *misiles Patriot* adicionales, ha informado el martes el ministro de Defensa del país, mientras el miembro de la *OTAN *fortalece su ejército después de la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*.
> 
> *Varsovia *ha prometido aumentar su gasto en defensa al 3% del producto interno bruto (PIB) y más del doble del tamaño de su ejército para disuadir cualquier posible ataque. "He firmado una carta de solicitud de seis baterías *Patriot* con radares omnidireccionales, lanzadores y un suministro de misiles", ha escrito *Mariusz Blaszczak* en Twitter.
> ...



Yo sinceramente no les compraría. No en las condiciones y precios que han negociado.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATDTn (24 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sergei Lavrov: "Los que buscan la derrota de Rusia "en el campo de batalla"
> probablemente no fueron los mejores estudiantes y no saben lo que es Rusia."



Hay que estudiar más...


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no parecen nórdicos, no, pq son los arios primigenios



Los indoeuropeos vienen de la estepa del sur de Rusia más o menos entre el mar Negro y el Caspio. 
Curiosamente andando los siglos aquello fue Jazaria. 
En persa al mar Caspio aún le llaman Jazare Darya, mar Jazaro.


----------



## ATDTn (24 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Llevamos más de dos años disfrutando la "libertad de expresión" occidental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes decir lo que quieras.
Pero cuidado con que te oigan algunos


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)

Las putitas de Bruselas empiezan a hacerse caquitas en las bragas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 May 2022)

Polonia la caída del sistema comunista en 1989 y marcha de tropas rusas en 1994 (mi padre lloró lágrima viva).

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## porconsiguiente (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esos son tropas de la OTAN, si atacan a las tropas rusas, la OTAN estará entrando en guerra de jure con la OTAN.



Son militares polacos que se están involucrando en un conflicto que no es su país, la Otan no hará nada mas allá de enviar otros 40.000 millones de dolares (prestados). Serán considerados por el ejercito ruso con mercenarios.
No hay carne ucraniana para tanta hamburguesa y necesitan carne polaca.


----------



## carlosito (24 May 2022)

Un sistema antitanque inglés NLAW fue capturado por tropas rusas cerca de Lyman quienes lo utilizaron como...ducha.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Esto habría estado bien en febrero.
> ...



Te digo yo que antes de que caiga Odessa o Zelensky se rinde o Ucrania se desmorona al estilo Afghanistán en agosto. 
Odessa, ya serían palabras mayores.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esos son tropas de la OTAN, si atacan a las tropas rusas, la OTAN estará entrando en guerra de jure con la OTAN.



El tratado no obliga a ningún miembro. 
Si Polonia quiere ir a la aventura fuera de sus fronteras es su problema. Como si España trata de recuperar el Sáhara y bombardear Rabat (ojalá). 
Desde luego alemanes, franceses e italianos y no digamos turcos no harían nada, aunque ya tendríamos a la prensa y expertos diciendo que es una guerra contra la Horda y por la supervivencia de Europa.


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *OT: Joe Biden aseguró que EEUU intervendrá militarmente si China trata de tomar Taiwán por la fuerza
> 
> Creo que no es el momento de enojar a los chinos. Veremos si esta amenaza empuja a China a ayudar a Rusia mas **decisivamente*



Que el agüelo está ya muy mayor y no sabe lo que dice

Luego tiene que venir la casa blanca a desmentirle y a arreglar el desaguisado


----------



## McRotor (24 May 2022)

La pregunta es que aporta Polonia a la UE o que nos aporta a España y que aportaria Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2022)

El tiempo da y quita razones, las corrientes hacen su trabajo y van apareciendo los restos de la batalla por las islas de la serpientes.

Uno de los drones turcos derribados por los rusos.







Por cierto han desaparecido de los cielos, fueron abatidos los 60 que tenian los ucranianos y alguno que llego de refuerzon. Son una avioneta con misiles , si el enemigo tiene defensa aerea en condiciones.

Es curioso como esta guerra ha puesto limites a los drones de ataque, pero ha hecho resurguir los aviones de ataque a tierra de vuelo rasante como el SU-25


----------



## Artedi (24 May 2022)

Todos esos países (con la excepción quizá de Kazakhstan, y aún de manera parcial) eran más una carga que otra cosa para el núcleo ruso de la URSS.


----------



## Mabuse (24 May 2022)

No suelen ser tan directos los chinos. A ver si los caracartón de la oligofrenia dirigente occidental pillan el mensaje esta vez.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 May 2022)

Entre Rusia y China alguien tiene ser "junior partner". No olvidemos que Rusia también firmó a tratados de vergüenza en el siglo XIX. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigplac (24 May 2022)

Pues como todos, a ver si España y Francia no tienen diferentes sueños, pero lo que jamas ha logrado entender Alemania, que es mejor llevarse bien con Rusia que mal, China lo ha entendido a la primera. 

¡Que increíblemente necios han sido los alemanes! Mira que la historia les ha dado oportunidades y, salvo cuando Napoleon, siempre eligieron la guerra con Rusia.

Pues mucha suerte Alemania, la va a necesitar.



Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (24 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues como todos, a ver si España y Francia no tienen diferentes sueños, pero lo que jamas ha logrado entender Alemania, que es mejor llevarse bien con Rusia que mal, China lo ha entendido a la primera.
> 
> ¡Que increíblemente necios han sido los alemanes! Mira que la historia les ha dado oportunidades y, salvo cuando Napoleon, siempre eligieron la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> Pues mucha suerte Alemania, la va a necesitar.



En el 17 los rusos decidieron llevarse bien con los alemanes, el Kaiser nunca fue abiertamente hostil tampoco, y mire la que liaron los anglosionistas para evitarlo. No olvidemos que la oligarquía financiera, aunque tenga base en Londres y Manhatan, es de raíz alemana y siguen teniendo mucha influencia en las desgracias de la zona.


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2022)

Sí, pero la van a dejar como un solar.


----------



## tomasjos (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las putitas de Bruselas empiezan a hacerse caquitas en las bragas.



Hay que echar a Borrell y Von der Leyden, y cambiar la linea de fomento del progresismo y el globalismo que está ahora mismo en Bruselas.


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

*Chizhov anunció el estado en disputa de los dos territorios cuando Finlandia se unió a la OTAN. *
Con la incorporación de Finlandia a la OTAN, surge la cuestión del estatus de *las Islas Åland y el Canal Saimaa*. Así lo anunció el lunes 23 de mayo el Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la Unión Europea Vladimir Chizhov.


----------



## Impresionante (24 May 2022)

. Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia: La OTAN ve a Ucrania como un "vertedero para desprenderse de armamento obsoleto"


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Hay que ser muy imbécil para meterse en estos fregados.



Es que eso no puede ser verdad y si es verdad se merecen que los bombardeen pero no Rusia si no la OTAN por ir de chulos con algo tan serio.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No se si China va a ganar o perder, pero quien va a perder fijo son los europeos y en especial vosotros.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.
> ...



Lo dudo mucho. Mercenarios sí que debe haber, pero ejército regular polaco me parece imposible. No le doy credibilidad a esta noticia por el momento.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Dirección Mariinskoye. Abandono de los equipos de las AFU, cuerpos de los muertos y antigua posición de las AFU ahora bajo nuestro control 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## dabuti (24 May 2022)

Periodistas holandeses y distribuidores de internet denuncian la censura a RT ante los tribunles.











Periodistas holandeses y distribuidores de internet denuncian la censura a RT ante los tribunales


La Asociación de Periodistas de Holanda, La Fundación de Libertad de Prensa (Press Freedom Fund) y tres proveedores de internet




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## El_Suave (24 May 2022)

Espera usted que los europeos que se deslocalizaron a Norteamérica dejen Europa, es decir algo así como que unos hipotéticos terrícolas que se deslocalizaran a Marte (creo que están en ello), decidieran un día abandonar la Tierra a su suerte por considerar que ya no tiene nada más aprovechable.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

*El "mejor francotirador francés" ha abandonado Ucrania*

El mercenario francés más popular de la Legión Internacional, el empresario de 25 años Ernesto Barbieri, de Courchevel, ha abandonado Ucrania, según ha anunciado en sus redes sociales. Como otros mercenarios populares, Ernesto prometió "luchar hasta el final por la libertad de Ucrania", pero huyó de la zona de guerra "por motivos familiares".

▪Ernesto afirma que lleva en el ejército desde los 17 años. Sirvió en la 27ª Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas francesas, en la unidad de élite Rifles Alpinos. Afirma haberse alistado en la "Legión Extranjera Francesa", con la que luchó en Afganistán y Mali.

▪La dirección de la Legión Francesa, sin embargo, acusó a Ernesto de utilizar su nombre en beneficio propio, alegando que el francés ni siquiera había completado un curso de formación de cuatro meses.

▪ En Francia, Ernesto fundó Sapphire Consierge, una empresa de alquiler de propiedades de lujo. Lleva un estilo de vida desenfrenado y en 2019 hizo una gira de clubes en Moscú.

▪ Se unió a la Legión Internacional ucraniana a principios de marzo, llevando supuestamente consigo a varios compañeros de armas de la Legión francesa. Apareció en las "Listas de Kim" que publicamos en abril.

▪Según la actividad de Ernesto en Instagram, el francés participó en batallas en las regiones de Kiev y Kharkiv en marzo y mayo como francotirador. Los militares ucranianos le apodaron rápidamente "el mejor tirador de toda Francia".

▪Publicaba regularmente imágenes y vídeos de los combates, grabados con una cámara GoPro, y recogía constantemente donaciones aparentemente para las necesidades de su grupo.

Ernesto se encuentra actualmente en Francia y está a punto de volver a los negocios. Cuanto más intensos son los combates en el Donbass, menos en las filas de las AFU 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

UCRANIA SE ESTABA PREPARANDO PARA LA GUERRA CON RUSIA INCLUSO ANTES DE QUE COMENZARA LA OPERACIÓN MILITAR ESPECIAL.

Dejemos la propaganda fuera de todos los rincones. En respuesta a mi pregunta sobre los instructores extranjeros, el comandante del Cuerpo de Marines de Ucrania capturado, Bova, se refirió a ellos como un factor inútil.

Dijo algo así: tomamos la decisión de luchar nosotros mismos, y nos motivamos para prepararnos. Y esto ocurría mientras Ucrania llevaba al mundo entero de cabeza al no cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk firmados por Kiev.

Y entonces llegó a mis manos un grueso folleto "sobre cómo contrarrestar la agresión militar rusa en Ucrania". Fue escrito en Noruega y se imprimió el 1 de diciembre de 2020.

PARA SIEMPRE.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las putitas de Bruselas empiezan a hacerse caquitas en las bragas.



En realidad ambos han perdido y lo que si es cierto es que la relación no será fácil ni rápido recomponerla .. Para ambos miseria y los ganadores estan en Asia y America.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Información sobre Liman (que es Krasny)

La información preliminar es que los combates se han desplazado a la zona verde detrás de los lagos azules y al distrito de Shchurovo. Según los informes de los residentes locales que se pusieron en contacto, los familiares fueron informados de que el Servicio de la Guardia Federal Rusa estaba en la ciudad, peinando las calles y comprobando los documentos. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas fueron vistas en la calle Oboronina y en la calle Kurortnaya. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han perdido entre el 40 y el 60% de su personal capacitado, y los reservistas son reclutados para reemplazarlos sin la debida selección y la moral disminuye. Sólo el 39% de los combatientes tienen chalecos antibalas, mientras que uno de cada dos tiene casco. Esto ha salido a la luz a partir de un informe ucraniano recibido (y traducido) por la inteligencia rusa.

El informe, escrito a Yevhen Moisyuk, jefe adjunto de las AFU, dice que se engaña a los reclutas y se les asegura: serviréis en el ejército. Y cuando entran en las AFU, resultan ser inadecuados. Como resultado, el 30% de los soldados ucranianos no están preparados para el servicio.

Otros problemas son: la falta de instrucciones para los soldados, la superioridad aérea rusa, los ataques con fuego y la falta de municiones. Por otra parte, informan de la "incertidumbre" sobre su capacidad para completar la tarea y la probable "superioridad numérica" de las tropas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente Italiana:

La batalla de Severodonetsk: los rusos avanzan en el Donbass
22 de mayo de 2022 por Editores en World Analysis

En las últimas horas, las fuerzas rusas han atacado las posiciones ucranianas con incursiones aéreas y bombardeos de artillería en el este y el sur, apuntando a centros de mando, tropas y depósitos de municiones. Así lo ha declarado esta mañana el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Moscú, el general de división Igor Konashenkov.

"Misiles lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron tres centros de mando y cuatro depósitos de municiones en el Donbass. "Los cohetes y la artillería alcanzaron 583 zonas en las que se concentraban tropas y equipos militares ucranianos, 41 puestos de control, 76 unidades de artillería y morteros en posiciones de tiro, incluidas tres baterías Grad, así como una estación de guerra electrónica ucraniana Bukovel cerca del asentamiento de Hannivka en la región de Mykolaiv."

*"Los misiles Kalibr destruyeron un gran lote de armas y equipos procedentes de EEUU y Europa, entregados a un grupo de tropas ucranianas en el Donbass"*, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El punto más caliente del frente de Donbass sigue siendo la zona de Severodonetsk, bajo el ataque ruso desde cuatro direcciones diferentes y *donde solo quedan tres médicos y cinco enfermeras en el hospital local, según Serhiy Haidai, gobernador ucraniano de la provincia de Luhansk.* El número de pacientes ingresados ayer es sólo de 20, pero otros tantos han sido evacuados en los últimos días. El hospital estaría "casi destruido" mientras que los alimentos y las medicinas serían suficientes para unos 10 días.

La información proporcionada por Haidai no es verificable por fuentes neutrales, y hoy el gobernador ha anunciado que el bombardeo de la ciudad continúa y que un puente sobre el río Severskyi Donetsk hacia la ciudad vecina de Lysychansk fue destruido ayer por la artillería.

Esta noticia también fue confirmada por las milicias prorrusas de la República Popular de Luhansk, que dieron más detalles: *el puente fue alcanzado por los morteros autopropulsados Tyulpan 2S4 de 240 mm, que tienen un alcance de hasta 10 kilómetros y son utilizados por las fuerzas militares de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) y de la República Popular de Luhansk (RPL).*

Su destrucción complica enormemente el reabastecimiento del ejército ucraniano en toda la zona de Severodonetsk, donde se libran furiosos combates en las afueras y al menos 2.000/2.500 militares ucranianos se encontrarían casi completamente rodeados, según informó el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el general Valery Zaluzhny, en una conversación con el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, declaró el 20 de mayo que la liberación de la República Popular de Luhansk estaba a punto de concluir y, de hecho, tras días de estancamiento, las tropas rusas han vuelto a ganar terreno en todo el eje que va de Rubizhne a Popasna con el objetivo de cortar las líneas de comunicación entre Severodonetsk y la vecina Lisychansk.

*Recién llegados de la batalla de Mariupol, combatientes de unidades chechenas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en la zona de la aldea de Kamyshevakha, al sur de Severodonetsk,* según informó ayer el líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov en un mensaje de Telegram recogido por la agencia de noticias rusa TASS.

*"Los combatientes de las fuerzas especiales chechenas -subrayó Kadyrov- ya han comenzado a destruir las posiciones de los nacionalistas en la zona de la aldea de Kamyshevakha.*.. Anteriormente, dirigidos por el comandante del regimiento especial de policía del Ministerio del Interior para la República de Chechenia, Zamid Shalaev, tras la exitosa liberación de Mariupol, se habían trasladado al frente de Luhansk.

*En el mismo frente de Severodonetsk, ahora cercado desde el norte, el este y el oeste, se desplegaría la compañía de la 90ª División Acorazada, equipada con 10 orugas de combate BMPT Terminator, de cuya presencia en el Donbass se había informado en los últimos días: vehículos diseñados para ofrecer protección a los tanques, especialmente en situaciones de combate urbano.* Su despliegue permitirá al ejército ruso realizar pruebas de combate útiles para evaluar la posible producción y adopción del vehículo blindado a gran escala.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

"¿Por qué Rusia sigue pagando su deuda nacional?" - esta fue la cuestión planteada hoy en la Duma Estatal.

Nikolay Kolomoytsev, vicepresidente primero de la Comisión de Trabajo, Política Social y Asuntos de los Veteranos, sugirió que no se pague la deuda externa a los países no amigos hasta que éstos descongelen nuestros activos.

Vyacheslav Volodin respondió: encargó a dos comisiones -Presupuesto e Impuestos y Mercado Financiero- que estudiaran esa posibilidad.

Vídeo: Duma TV









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Sobre la situación en la zona de Artemivsk.

1. A pesar de algunas declaraciones de pánico en las salas de chat ucranianas sobre el asalto a Artemivsk, la ciudad aún no ha sido asaltada. Las tropas se encuentran a 15-20 kilómetros de la ciudad, que ya ha quedado al alcance de la artillería rusa, además de los ocasionales ataques con cohetes. Hasta ahora, se han producido ataques a las acumulaciones de personal y equipos de las AFU y a los bastiones.

2. La carretera de Artemivsk a Lysychansk aún no ha sido cortada físicamente, pero al norte de Soledar ya está bajo el control parcial del fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, lo que sin duda afecta al proceso de abastecimiento de la agrupación de las AFU en Severodonetsk. El mando de las AFU no dio órdenes de retirarse de Severodonetsk, siguiendo el ejemplo de Svitlodarsk. Hay una alta probabilidad de que parte de la agrupación sea sacrificada de la misma manera que lo fue la agrupación de Mariupol.

En cuanto al progreso hacia Artemivsk, nuestras tropas aún no han tomado Pilipchatino. Pero al noroeste, los combates ya están teniendo lugar cerca de las afueras de Soledar. También se ha informado hoy de que nuestras tropas han tomado Vozrozhdeniye y Roty (aún no hay fotos ni vídeos).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## chemarin (24 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Rusia y Ucrania intercambian más de 80 cuerpos de soldados muertos
> 
> 
> Muere un miliciano de Mallorca en la guerra de Ucrania | Zelenski hablará por videoconferencia en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid
> ...



Pues si lo dicen los servicios secretos ucranianos debe ser cierto, ¿por qué? Porque participaron en el intento de asesinato, y no creo que solos, seguramente los perrillos falderos polacos ayudaron, junto con EEUU, y quizás Israel.


----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> *Hay que echar a Borrell y Von der Leyden*, y cambiar la linea de fomento del progresismo y el globalismo que está ahora mismo en Bruselas.



Si queremos gas, petróleo y no morir de hambre, hay que enviar dos cabezas a Rusia y no de ajos precisamente.


----------



## chemarin (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Aca los tienen ,a los dos juntos



Resumiendo lo que dice el títere de los Amos en la Sombra: Si se someten a nuestro control les tiraremos unas migajas para que se entretengan.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

La Universidad de Minas de San Petersburgo ayudará a construir un nuevo edificio para la Universidad Técnica Nacional de Donetsk

Según el rector de la universidad de San Petersburgo, el edificio se construirá de acuerdo con las nuevas normas y requisitos. El proyecto requerirá entre 2.000 y 3.000 millones de rublos en los próximos tres años.

Además, la Universidad de Minas de San Petersburgo tiene la intención de ayudar a la reconstrucción de los dormitorios.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## chemarin (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Puede ser, pero también puede ser que la pasividad china en el conflicto de Ucrania les reviente en la boca si invaden Taiwán y se las tienen que ver a solas con el tío Sam, que será todo lo decadente que queramos, pero sigue siendo un formidable enemigo.


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente Italiana:

Los otros frentes

Según una fuente no identificada del Pentágono, *el Ejército ruso está reforzando su control sobre el Donbass y el sur de Ucrania, lo que significa que el conflicto durará mucho tiempo y que será difícil hacer retroceder a los rusos. "Estamos absolutamente decididos a hacer todo lo que podamos para ayudar a los ucranianos a defenderse, incluido el entrenamiento para utilizar el equipo que les proporcionamos"*, añadió la misma fuente, subrayando, sin embargo, que "seguimos siendo cautos en nuestras predicciones" sobre el conflicto. Los rusos siguen disponiendo de una parte importante de las capacidades que habían acumulado desde el otoño".

El 20 de mayo, otro funcionario anónimo de defensa estadounidense (o el mismo) informó de que *las fuerzas rusas todavía tienen 106 grupos de combate a nivel de batallón operando en Ucrania, pero han tenido que agregar algunos de ellos para compensar las pérdidas.

El jefe adjunto de operaciones del Estado Mayor ucraniano, Oleksiy Gromov, informó a su vez de que las fuerzas rusas están agregando divisiones de fusiles de la Marina de las brigadas 40 y 200 de las flotas del Pacífico y del Norte para desplegarlas en Ucrania.*

Esta mañana, *el presidente ucraniano ha admitido que la situación en el Donbass "es extremadamente difícil"* y desde algunas fuentes militares se rumorea que las líneas ucranianas podrían retirarse si la situación en el Donbass se deteriora.


De hecho, los trabajos de fortificación estarían en marcha a lo largo de una línea más al oeste que se apoyaría en la orilla oriental del río Dnepr y conectaría las ciudades de Poltava, Dnipropetrovsk, Zaporizhzhia, Kryvyi Rih y Nikolaiv, cubriendo así los frentes oriental y meridional.

Para guarnecerla, Ucrania parece poder contar con las fuerzas generadas por el reclutamiento obligatorio. *El Presidente Zelensky* declaró ayer a la emisora ucraniana 24 que* "actualmente tenemos 700.000 soldados, y se puede ver el resultado de los esfuerzos realizados"*, señalando que antes de la guerra Ucrania tenía menos de 300.000 soldados, de los cuales 120.000 estaban preparados para el combate.

Sin embargo, sigue habiendo dudas sobre la capacidad operativa y la preparación para el combate (especialmente en un conflicto de alta intensidad) de los reclutas ucranianos. De hecho, se multiplican los rumores de protestas en el oeste de Ucrania por el envío al frente de divisiones compuestas por jóvenes que acababan de alistarse y carecían de la formación y el equipamiento adecuados, al igual que los canales de noticias rusos y de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk amplifican la difusión de vídeos en los que divisiones ucranianas (como la 115ª brigada) anuncian su voluntad de rendirse por falta de órdenes, munición, rotación y suministros.

Es imposible establecer la autenticidad de estos vídeos (que contrastan con las informaciones de fuentes ucranianas sobre motines en algunas divisiones rusas que supuestamente se niegan a combatir), pero es una tendencia que los* rusos intentan fomentar lanzando panfletos que instan a los ucranianos a rendirse, como los 4.000 panfletos lanzados ayer por la 100ª brigada del Ejército de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) en la zona de Avdiivka.*

Según el think-tank estadounidense Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, es probable que Rusia esté desplegando hombres y medios en partes de las provincias de Kherson y Zhaporizhzhia para lanzar nuevas ofensivas desde el sur. En realidad, las valoraciones rusas parecen diferir entre las dos provincias. *En el sector entre Kherson y Nikolayv, se informa de los trabajos de construcción de posiciones defensivas y fortificaciones por parte de las tropas rusas.*

Esto podría indicar un inminente cese de las ofensivas en este sector y, por tanto, también una menor presión sobre Odessa, para concentrar el esfuerzo ofensivo en el Donbass en esta fase del conflicto.

El 20 de mayo, el gobernador de la provincia de Kherson nombrado por Rusia, Volodymyr Saldo, declaró que "pronto la región al norte de Crimea pasará a formar parte de la Federación Rusa". Así lo informó el sitio web ucraniano Kyiv Independent. Tras la introducción del rublo en la región, el gobernador Saldo añadió: "Vemos a la Federación Rusa como nuestro país.

*Más al este, justo al otro lado del Dnepr, al sur de Zaporizhzhia, el 18 de mayo, según fuentes rusas, un contraataque ucraniano fue rechazado con la pérdida de todo un batallón mecanizado de Kiev equipado con vehículos suministrados por los aliados de la OTAN en Europa del Este.*


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Zelenskyy ha entendido que, después de todo, serán los primeros en ser bayoneteados por tales leyes

El proyecto de ley sobre el fusilamiento de militares ucranianos ha sido rechazado. Al parecer, las noticias sensacionalistas de los canales tg jugaron su papel, y para no bajar más su rating, Zelensky se reaseguró.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Todas las banderas ucranianas colgadas al revés durante la videoconferencia del grupo de contacto sobre Ucrania con el jefe del Pentágono

Un curioso incidente tuvo lugar durante una reunión del Grupo de Contacto sobre Ucrania en la que participó el jefe del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense. En el fondo, detrás de Lloyd Austin, como debe ser, deberían alternarse las banderas de Ucrania y de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, las banderas ucranianas están al revés por alguna razón.

A juzgar por las caras de los que están sentados, no saben cómo debe ser. Austin es imperturbable.

En los canales de tg los ucranianos ya escriben que tienen una bandera así a la par de la oficial. Lo que no están dispuestos a hacer por el bien de sus amos de ultramar.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han perdido entre el 40 y el 60% de su personal capacitado, y los reservistas son reclutados para reemplazarlos sin la debida selección y la moral disminuye. Sólo el 39% de los combatientes tienen chalecos antibalas, mientras que uno de cada dos tiene casco. Esto ha salido a la luz a partir de un informe ucraniano recibido (y traducido) por la inteligencia rusa.
> 
> El informe, escrito a Yevhen Moisyuk, jefe adjunto de las AFU, dice que se engaña a los reclutas y se les asegura: serviréis en el ejército. Y cuando entran en las AFU, resultan ser inadecuados. Como resultado, el 30% de los soldados ucranianos no están preparados para el servicio.
> 
> ...



Si esa información es correcta sobre todo los porcentajes de tropas disponibles, sería cuestión de semanas para que caiga toda Ucrania. Con esos números no hay ejercito que resista mucho mas tiempo.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

El pueblo de Novoluhanske también fue tomado por las fuerzas aliadas

Así lo informaron fuentes del DNR. Antes, Myronivske, Svitlodarsk y Luhanske habían quedado bajo el control de los liberadores.

Así, la sufrida Gorlovka (y sus suburbios (Zaitsevo Sur, Golmovsky) están ahora protegidos del bombardeo nazi desde la dirección noreste.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente Italiana:

Kharkiv

Mientras tanto, en la región de Kharkiv, al norte del Donbass, un contraataque ruso ha hecho retroceder a los ucranianos desde la frontera con la Federación hacia la ciudad, que ha vuelto a ser objeto de fuego de artillería. No está claro si en esta zona los rusos pretenden consolidar sus nuevas posiciones manteniendo a las tropas ucranianas alejadas de la frontera o si, por el contrario, pretenden reanudar la ofensiva hacia Kharkiv, que podría contar con el apoyo de las baterías móviles de misiles balísticos Iskander desplegadas en la zona de Belgorod, en territorio ruso.

El 21 de mayo, Rusia afirmó haber destruido en la región de Zhytomyr otro "gran cargamento" de armas y equipos militares, suministros "procedentes de Estados Unidos y países europeos" para Kiev tras la invasión rusa del país. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, que recoge la agencia de noticias Interfax, se utilizaron misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde una fragata de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa.


La rendición del Regimiento Azov

Con la rendición de los últimos 531 militares ucranianos atrincherados en la acería de Azovstal, en Mariupol, el 20 de mayo, el número de prisioneros en manos rusas se eleva a más de 1.900, entre ellos fusileros navales y miembros del Regimiento Azov.

Entre ellos estaban también el comandante del regimiento Denis Prokopenko, el subcomandante Sviatoslav Palamar y varios extranjeros. Todos fueron trasladados a centros de detención, mientras que los heridos fueron llevados al hospital de Novoazovsk dentro de la República Popular de Donetsk.

*Los canales de noticias rusos siguen mostrando testimonios de residentes de Mariupol que denuncian la violencia y los asesinatos llevados a cabo por los militares ucranianos y, especialmente, por los miembros del Azov.** Un vídeo muestra reliquias del Tercer Reich encontradas en la planta y prisioneros obligados a desnudarse mostrando tatuajes de clara inspiración nazi. A estos prisioneros se suman otros 1.387 soldados de infantería de marina detenidos el mes pasado en Mariupol.


Zelenski, la propaganda ucraniana y gran parte de los medios de comunicación occidentales han evitado utilizar la palabra "rendición", prefiriendo hablar de "evacuación" o "retirada" de los combatientes que salieron de Azovstal arrojando sus armas con las manos en alto al ser capturados por el enemigo.

Zelensky informó de que los dirigentes de Francia, Turquía, Israel y Suiza participaron en las negociaciones de Mariupol.* "He negociado con Turquía, con Suiza, con Israel. Primero con Francia por las relaciones del presidente con la Federación Rusa", dijo Zelensky, señalando que las Naciones Unidas también participaron en la mediación.

El presidente ucraniano había pedido anteriormente a los líderes mundiales que proporcionaran a Ucrania las armas necesarias para desbloquear la situación en Azovstal por medios militares, pero eso no fue posible. Ahora se acordará un intercambio de prisioneros, señaló Zelensky. "Los traeremos a casa. Esto es lo que tenemos que hacer junto con los socios que han asumido la responsabilidad", concluyó el presidente ucraniano.

*La mediación internacional puede haber permitido inducir a Moscú a considerar a los combatientes del regimiento "nazi" Azov como prisioneros de guerra aunque esto no excluye que algunos de ellos y en particular los comandantes puedan ser juzgados por los crímenes de guerra* de los que esta unidad es culpable desde 2014 contra las poblaciones rusoparlantes del Donbass. 

*Es más difícil de creer que los mediadores turcos y europeos hayan arrancado a Moscú el compromiso de devolver a los hombres del Regimiento Azov a Kiev.*

La agencia de noticias Interfax había informado inicialmente de que Rusia estaba considerando la posibilidad de un intercambio de prisioneros con Ucrania entre combatientes del Regimiento Azov y prisioneros rusos, entre ellos el político Viktor Medvedchuk, líder de uno de los partidos ilegalizados por Zelenski bajo la acusación de ser prorruso. Una hipótesis que más tarde muchos observadores consideraron improbable.

La caída del último baluarte ucraniano en Mariupol acelera el traslado de las fuerzas de combate rusas a los frentes situados más al norte, donde ya han llegado las unidades chechenas anteriormente estacionadas en la ciudad portuaria, ahora guarnecidas en su mayoría por unidades de la DPR.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

*El ejército ruso ha acumulado una enorme agrupación de 20.000 soldados en Izyum - Los políticos ucranianos desmoralizan a las AFU y a los svidomitas *

"Las tropas rusas han acumulado en Izyum una de las mayores agrupaciones de militares en Ucrania: son más de 25 BTGr. Junto con las tropas auxiliares, esto equivale a más de 20.000 enemigos armados que intentan avanzar constantemente hacia Slavyansk para rodear a nuestras tropas en la zona OOS..." - El concejal de Izyum, Strelnik, dijo en un telediario nacional.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mirkoxx (24 May 2022)

El mapa muestra la liberación de Svitlodarsk y Liman (90% aún no del todo). Ahora los rusos se dirigen hacia Artemovsk o Bakhmut y desde el norte a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk ¡Esto termina con la toma total del Donbass! y luego se entra en Dnipropetrovsk y Kharkiv desde todas las direcciones





*Svitlodarsk, Myronivskyi, Luhanske y Novoluhanske han sido liberadas por el Ejército de Rusia y aliados!!!*


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

En la videoconferencia del grupo de contacto sobre Ucrania con la participación del jefe del Pentágono, todas las banderas ucranianas fueron colgadas boca abajo.

Como Marruecos a España, EE.UU está diciendo en pocas palabras que Ucrania está acabada.


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente Italiana: Un buen resumen global

El "frente bielorruso

En la región de Zhytomyr, en el norte de Ucrania, las tropas de Kiev están reforzando las guarniciones fronterizas con Bielorrusia para evitar posibles intentos de entrada de tropas rusas o bielorrusas.

Así lo anunció el 20 de mayo el alcalde de Zhytomyr, Serhiy Sukhomlyn, en un mensaje de vídeo, informa Ukrinform. "Visitamos las posiciones de nuestros batallones de defensa territorial, que se encuentran en la frontera con Bielorrusia... El 1 de mayo empezamos a colocar bloques de hormigón a lo largo de toda la línea", dijo Sukhomlin. "Construiremos una línea de defensa normal para que los defensores estén protegidos con hormigón y demás, y para que no haya intentos de entrada desde Bielorrusia por parte del ejército bielorruso junto con Rusia", añadió el alcalde.

Según Kiev, *Bielorrusia ha desplegado a su vez siete batallones a lo largo de la frontera ucraniana en las regiones de Brest y Gomel, pero no hay indicios que anticipen una intervención armada,* aunque hoy el Secretario de Estado del Consejo de Seguridad de Bielorrusia, Alexander Volfovich, citado por TASS, dijo que grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento ucranianos están entrando en territorio bielorruso. Según Volfovich, en estos momentos el reagrupamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas "en la dirección de Rivne en territorio ucraniano es de 10.500 militares, de los cuales 4.500 en el sector de Chernihiv, y más de 5.500 al norte de Kiev".

El presidente Aleksandr Lukashenko anunció que las fuerzas armadas habían comprado a Rusia "la cantidad necesaria" de sistemas de misiles Iskander (misiles balísticos de corto alcance) y sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea de largo alcance S-400.

*Los daños en las infraestructuras ucranianas*

Después de tres meses de guerra, los daños en las infraestructuras de transporte de Ucrania, donde las regiones de Dontesk, Kharkiv y Kiev son las más afectadas por los bombardeos con misiles y artillería, ascienden al menos a 30.000-40.000 millones de dólares

*Este es el balance de las obras destruidas elaborado por el ministro ucraniano de Infraestructuras, Olexandr Kubrakov, en los micrófonos de la agencia de noticias Adnkronos:*
*
300 puentes de carretera
50 puentes ferroviarios
23 mil kilómetros de carreteras
20 estaciones de tren
6 mil kilómetros de vías férreas
Todos los aeropuertos*
*Todos los puertos afectados, capturados o bloqueados*
"No hay ninguna infraestructura en suelo ucraniano que no haya sido atacada de alguna manera durante la guerra", dijo Kubrakov, quien añadió que "la mayoría de los aviones de las compañías aéreas están en lugares seguros y los estamos manteniendo para que puedan volar."

Por otro lado, el tema de la exportación es dramático: "antes de la guerra, nuestro volumen de exportación era de unos 150 millones de toneladas de productos al año", informa, "el 70% de ellos pasaba por el Mar Negro. Pero los puertos están bloqueados debido a la presencia de barcos rusos.

El transporte por carretera, ferrocarril o a través del río Dnepr en un futuro inmediato es imposible que sustituya a los puertos del Mar Negro. Por supuesto, utilizamos el río Dnepr y sus canales, pero no tiene la misma capacidad que el Mar Negro. Por ello, a corto plazo estamos trabajando con Polonia, Rumanía y Eslovaquia en la ampliación de los puestos de control aduaneros que funcionan al mismo ritmo que nosotros los 7 días de la semana para facilitar el tránsito de nuestras mercancías.

"Estamos preparados para la liberalización", anuncia, "para que nuestros camiones puedan transitar hacia los países de la UE sin necesidad de permisos durante este periodo".

"En el futuro inmediato, con nuestros fondos de reserva hemos previsto la reconstrucción de 50 puentes provisionales, que a veces no son adecuados para el paso de vehículos pesados, como los camiones. Lo hemos hecho de forma independiente para el transporte de alimentos, agua... pero estamos esperando la ayuda de la Comisión Europea para intervenir adecuadamente en este frente, así como en el de la construcción y el ferroviario".

Para ayudar a Ucrania, que también sufre una grave escasez de combustible, *Polonia transferirá 25.000 toneladas de gasolina de sus reservas al mercado ucraniano a partir del 23 de mayo.* La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Yulia Sviridenko, declaró a la radio polaca, recordando que antes de la guerra Ucrania recibía el 97% de su combustible de Rusia y Bielorrusia, pero ahora estas fuentes de suministro no están disponibles. Además, según el viceprimer ministro,* la escasez de combustible se debe a la destrucción de la refinería de Kremenchug, que fue alcanzada por misiles rusos la semana pasada.*

Pérdidas

*Informamos de los balances diarios proporcionados por los dos beligerantes sobre las pérdidas infligidas al enemigo. Estas cifras son poco creíbles y, en cualquier caso, imposibles de verificar.*

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, ha anunciado hoy que desde el inicio de las hostilidades, el 24 de febrero, las fuerzas armadas rusas han destruido 174 aviones, 125 helicópteros, 977 aviones no tripulados, 317 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 3.198 tanques y vehículos blindados de combate, 408 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 1.622 cañones de artillería y morteros, y 3.077 vehículos militares especiales.

Como es habitual, los rusos sólo proporcionan datos sobre las bajas humanas infligidas a las fuerzas de Kiev con carácter mensual, a diferencia de los ucranianos, que actualizan el número de soldados rusos muertos cada 24 horas.

Hoy, el Estado Mayor ucraniano ha informado de que el número de soldados rusos muertos ha ascendido a 29.500, de los cuales 200 han caído en las últimas 24 horas.

Según esta fuente oficial, las fuerzas ucranianas han destruido en total 204 aviones rusos, 170 helicópteros, 1.285 tanques, 3.141 vehículos blindados y acorazados, 599 piezas de artillería, 201 lanzacohetes de campaña y 93 sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea, 13 barcos, 470 drones y 2.194 vehículos militares desde el 24 de febrero.


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Como nota para meditar, nuestra cojonudísima sociedad, que según @alfonbass vive 2000 veces mejor que antes, está a tope de antidepresivos y ansiolíticos.
> 
> Ciertamente, algunas cosas son ahora mejores (más cómodas) que antes, no está claro si gracias a las políticas o pese a ellas. Pero, realmente la gente en conjunto es ahora más feliz que antes? O... no tanto?



La felicidad es algo muy subjetivo, no se puede medir de ninguna manera, tu puedes ser feliz con pocas cosas y otro puede sentirse como un desgraciado por no tener otras, ¿Quién tiene razón? es absurdo, los dos os sentís de una manera y reaccionáis ante eso en función de ello
Lo que si se puede medir es la tecnología y las facilidades que tenemos en este mundo para viajar más, dar comienzo a negocios que, en otra epoca era absolutamente inviable, eso da a la gente la oportunidad, te aseguro que es mucho más importante de lo que te puedes imaginar, yo mismo he pasado por ese cambio en la pandemia, si no hubiera sido por la tecnologia...supongo que estaría pidiendo para comer o quien sabe
La gente vive más años y en mejores condiciones, no puedes comparar un tio que viviese en la españa de los 70 en un pueblo, con poco contacto más que con la ciudad más cercana con alguien que viva ahora en cualquier pueblo, la calidad de vida es superior, por supuesto que lo es

Obviamente, tenemos más cosas, y eso incluye mayor problemas, más dudas sobre lo que hacer y mayores efectos del entorno, y eso influye, pero es que, de verdad, es mejor esto y seguir dando solución a las cosas que volver a un pasado que ya fue y que hemos superado
En España se ha empezado a vivir bien a raiz de los 90, creo que es innegable, económicamente, teniendo en cuenta que pasamos por una epoca de ostracismo donde todo llegaba a cuentagotas (es lo que tiene una autarquia), pues es lógico el retraso

Lo que más veo es que, por desgracia, hay demasiada gente a la que le gustaría otra autarquia similar, bien de un corte "de izquierdas" o "de derechas", sin darse cuenta que lo que está mal no es su manera de pensar, sino tratar de que "no haya gente que piense distinto" y "que ganen los mios", eso, y no otra cosa, es la razón del desastre que se avecina, por mucho que quieran contar sobre si el culpable es la guerra en Ucrania, mienten...los culpables somos nosotros, la gente, los que no somos capaces de entender un razonamiento "de los fachas" o "de los rojos", los que no ponemos como objetivo principal que la gente escoja...ese es el problema principal y no otros


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (24 May 2022)

*SOLO EL PP APOYA LA PROPUESTA DE VOX DE DECLARAR A PUTIN 'PERSONA NON GRATA'. *

El Congreso ha rechazado este martes martes la petición de Vox de declarar _persona non grata_ a Vladimir Putin, una propuesta que Unidas Podemos y PSOE han tachado de hipócrita y que el PP ha atribuido en parte a su intención de contrarrestar las críticas por oponerse a la retirada de la Llave de Oro de Madrid al líder ruso. En la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara Baja, solo el PP ha votado a favor de la proposición no de ley del grupo de Santiago Abascal y el resto se ha opuesto (15 a favor y 19 en contra). Durante la defensa de la iniciativa, el diputado de Vox Alberto Asarta ha calificado a Putin de "dictador con una personalidad narcisista y con aspiraciones imperialistas y totalitarias, bárbaras y criminales", cuya invasión militar supone una violación del derecho internacional y de la soberanía nacional de Ucrania.









Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países


El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Von Rudel (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han perdido entre el 40 y el 60% de su personal capacitado, y los reservistas son reclutados para reemplazarlos sin la debida selección y la moral disminuye. Sólo el 39% de los combatientes tienen chalecos antibalas, mientras que uno de cada dos tiene casco. Esto ha salido a la luz a partir de un informe ucraniano recibido (y traducido) por la inteligencia rusa.
> 
> El informe, escrito a Yevhen Moisyuk, jefe adjunto de las AFU, dice que se engaña a los reclutas y se les asegura: serviréis en el ejército. Y cuando entran en las AFU, resultan ser inadecuados. Como resultado, el 30% de los soldados ucranianos no están preparados para el servicio.
> 
> ...





Me parece bastante lógico y seguramente lo mas cercano a la realidad.


Tengamos en cuenta una media diaria de unas 300 bajas en unos 70 dias de guerra, nos dan 21.000 bajas. Mas sumemos unas 14.000 que cayeron en la toma del sur y Mariupol. Nos pondran en unas 35.000 bajas, cifra muy respetable. Teniendo en cuenta que de los 200.000 soldados del ejercito ucraniano, 120.000 son del tierra y de esos 120.000 como tropas para el combate efectivo pueden estar en 60% al 70% unos 84.000 hombres. Siendo generosos porque estan en guerra. Lo que deja a Ucrania con unos 49.000 hombres para el combate en primera linea. Por lo que sabemos los mejores estan en el Donbass defendiendolo. Así que si Ucrania esta muy desgastada.


Mas destruccion de material por uso, destrucción del enemigo, y de mas motivos. Las cosas se les estan poniendo dificiles para lograr un aguante de manera efectiva. Y la ayuda occidental es en mi opinión insuficiente para para una maquina belica tan efectiva y destructiva como el ejercito Ruso.


Y por muchos reservista o crees nuevas brigadas, en este tiempo, mas falta de material y entrenamiento van a ser menos efectivas que las tropas entrenadas del ejercito profesional. Así que minimo para suplir a lo perdido tendrían que poner de 3 a 4 hombres por soldado perdido para aguantar y contragolpear de manera efectiva. Tendráin que poner 140.000 hombres medianamente entrenados y bien suministrados para ser medianamente efectivos.


----------



## Argentium (24 May 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice haber completado el desminado del Puerto de Mariupol – IFX*
16:34 || 24/05/2022


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> El mapa muestra la liberación de Svitlodarsk y Liman (90% aún no del todo). Ahora los rusos se dirigen hacia Artemovsk o Bakhmut y desde el norte a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk ¡Esto termina con la toma total del Donbass! y luego se entra en Dnipropetrovsk y Kharkiv desde todas las direcciones
> Ver archivo adjunto 1068997
> 
> 
> ...



Huele a que en una semana están asediando slaviansk y kramatorsk


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Juasjuas así que el rublo tiene ese valor porque "se lo da el estado ruso, pero no vale nada", pero el (petro)dolar que EEUU mantiene a punta de misil, bases militares y portaviones, obligando durante 50 años a todo el planeta a tener que usarlo por cojones en las compras de petróleo aunque los países de la compraventa fueran ajenos al dólar, es libre mercado y si lo vale...
> 
> Muy bien chaval. Anglofilo como buen liberal.



A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico

La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...

El valor de una moneda se determina por estos intercambios y aquí viene el problema con el rublo, para evitar una caida estrepitosa, desde el estado ruso se decidió una serie de restricciones, es decir, además de tratar de cobrar el gas en rublos, impedir que la gente pudiera sacar grandes cantidades de rublos del país, lo que es un control de capitales
Pues bien, ese control de capitales, lo que hace es, básicamente, que el "valor" no baje o incluso suba, como está sucediendo
Ahora bien, no es un valor libre, sino que se calcula en base a lo que se puede intercambiar, ahora mismo poco, por lo que, ese valor REALMENTE NO TIENE SENTIDO"

Ya?


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Eres un poco tonto, no? anda, viaja y deja de poner chorradas


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pues si lo dicen los servicios secretos ucranianos debe ser cierto, ¿por qué? Porque participaron en el intento de asesinato, y no creo que solos, seguramente los perrillos falderos polacos ayudaron, junto con EEUU, y quizás Israel.



Pero tu aun no te has dao cuenta de que los ukros no dicen más que tonterías o qué? Imagínate a @rejon de presidente ukro .... pues éso.


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Polonia la caída del sistema comunista en 1989 y marcha de tropas rusas en 1994 (mi padre lloró lágrima viva).
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Yo no se de que os quejais .... os mantuvieron 50 años sin dar palo al agua ....


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No se si China va a ganar o perder, pero quien va a perder fijo son los europeos y en especial vosotros.



Se hacen pajillas pensando que China y Rusia vana a discutir y enemistarse. Puede, aunque lo dudo, pero primero van a acabar con nosotros. Les hemos tocao tanto los cojones que lo primero es lo primero. Luego ya se verá.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Durante la lucha por Pilipchatino (a medio camino entre Popasna y Artemivsk), nuestras tropas recibieron como trofeo la bandera del batallón Dzhokhar Dudaev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Al contrario, yo y el resto de la población vivimos peor, con mucha más precariedad e inestabilidad laboral, social y emocional - sociedad liquida- Y eso es malo siempre y sin excepcion. Esa es una de las características del liberalismo, el caos creativo, y es contrario a la naturaleza humana que busca un orden estable y más o menos inmutable para poder planificar su desarrollo.



Repite conmigo:

"No hay liberalismo en España", ninguno, qué mania con buscar culpables de los males en lo de fuera....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2022)

*Cómo reaccionan la India y China ante la guerra de Ucrania*



La UE quiere reducir las exportaciones energéticas rusas. Pero la evolución del mercado en Asia muestra una tendencia diferente.

Europa y Rusia se han embarcado en una decisiva batalla por los mercados energéticos. Europa quiere diversificar sus fuentes de energía y ser menos dependiente de Rusia. Por su parte, Rusia intenta reducir su dependencia del mercado europeo y adopta una política de «mirada hacia el Este», poniendo su interés en el enorme potencial del mercado energético asiático.

Washington espera sacar provecho de este conflicto en tres aspectos:
-Estados Unidos puede sustituir el gas natural y el petróleo rusos por sus propias exportaciones al mercado europeo.
-La economía rusa podría sufrir por la disminución de los ingresos del mercado energético europeo.
– Una Rusia debilitada también afectaría al eje Moscú-Pekín.

La ventaja de Rusia radica en que a la Unión Europea prescindir de las importaciones de petróleo y gas rusos le resulta más fácil decirlo que hacerlo, porque Rusia suministra sobre la base de contratos a largo plazo y a precios bajos a través de los oleoductos existentes.

Rusia planea aprovechar el bloqueo resultante para abrir nuevos mercados. La India y China son los principales beneficiarios de esta búsqueda de nuevos clientes. Rusia les ha ofrecido precios reducidos y sistemas de pago en moneda local.

Sin embargo, la reacción de la India y China es de doble filo. En principio, la India adopta una actitud de espera, señalando habitualmente que sus importaciones de energía de Rusia son actualmente muy reducidas.

Pero como el gobierno de Nueva Delhi está presionado por Occidente, espera una contrapartida -de algún tipo- de Occidente si renuncia a aumentar las importaciones de gas de Rusia. En este contexto, la diplomacia india en Europa está trabajando a toda marcha.

Para los cálculos de la India, China es una parte esencial. La India espera beneficiarse de cualquier deterioro de las relaciones entre la UE y China como consecuencia de la crisis de Ucrania.

Pero aunque las expectativas sean altas la crisis ucraniana pone en entredicho el propio futuro de Europa.

En un comentario de (la agencia estatal de noticias china) Xinhua se dice:
_“En un contexto de ralentización del crecimiento económico, interrupciones en la cadena de suministro y debilidad de la demanda de los consumidores tras más de dos años de Covid-19, el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y las posteriores sanciones contra Rusia están causando aún más perjuicios en Europa y alimentando el pánico ante las perspectivas de seguridad regional, del aumento de los precios de los alimentos y la energía y el amenazante colapso del nivel de vida”._

Una parte importante de la opinión pública india opina que a la India le convendría ponerse en el «lado correcto de la historia», es decir, buscar una alianza con Occidente.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: finalizado el desminado del puerto de Mariupol y la costa adyacente del Mar de Azov

Se han desactivado más de 12.000 objetos explosivos lanzados por militantes ucranianos.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Zelenskyy provoca un revuelo militar por su deseo de enterrar al mayor número posible de soldados ucranianos

Ha surgido información privilegiada de que la administración de Zelensky está planeando castigar a los generales de las AFU que organizaron y dieron las órdenes oportunas para la retirada de un grupo de nazis de Svitlodarsk.

Aquí también podemos recordar el conflicto entre el comandante en jefe de las AFU, Zaluzhny, y Zelensky.

El primero aboga por la retención de las fuerzas y la retirada de Severodonetsk y otras zonas donde los nazis tienen problemas.

Por otro lado, Zelensky intenta salvar la cara ante Occidente convirtiendo a los grandes grupos de Ukroboys de las ciudades en "símbolos de la resistencia", en términos sencillos, lanzando al matadero a muchos miles de grupos.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Se invitará a representantes de varios países, incluidos los occidentales, a participar en el juicio de los militares ucranianos, ha dicho el jefe de la DNR, Denys Pushylin.

Cierto, que "admiren" a quienes suministraron dólares y armas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Abstenuto (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Seguramente lo haga, aunque ya veremos cuando EEUU empiece a atizar a China.

A los KGBistas no les han colado ningún farol. Rusia corresponderá a China cuando el Imperio del Caos la atice. Si no se resquebraja la alianza estratégica entre Rusia y China (intereses diversos pero perfectamente compatibles) occidente se va a dar con un muro


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Un billete al Valhalla para uno de los nazis de Azov de la fábrica. Resulta que el Valhalla está en el centro de detención de Rostov.

El documento de viaje nos dice que es un camino de ida. 









Башня Жданова


Корреспондент РТ Игорь Жданов. Обо всем, что мне интересно. Дважды номинант премии Emmy. https://twitter.com/IgorZhdanovRT Использование видео/фото материалов запрещено без разрешения редакции




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

El 24 de mayo de 2022, un tribunal de Dnipropetrovsk (controlado por las autoridades de Kiev) condenó al activista de izquierdas y antifascista Oleksandr Matyushenko.

Oleksandr fue condenado a tres años de prisión por el cargo de "usurpación de la integridad territorial de Ucrania" (artículo 110 del Código Penal de Ucrania).

Se trata de la primera condena en casos de izquierdistas y disidentes detenidos en Ucrania.

Las detenciones y represiones masivas en Ucrania comenzaron el 27 de febrero de 2022 con el arresto de los hermanos Kononovych por parte de unidades nazis y del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU).

El 3 de marzo, Oleksandr Matyushenko fue detenido y golpeado duramente, junto con su esposa María.

Inicialmente, el SBU acusó a Alexander de "librar una guerra agresiva" (artículo 437, hasta 12 años de prisión).

Pero entonces, tras comprender que era muy difícil probar que "hacía la guerra" a Aleksandr, que nunca había combatido, incluso en el ambiente de histeria "patriótica" que reina ahora en Ucrania, la fiscalía cambió el artículo 437 por el 110.

En virtud del artículo 110, los periodistas y blogueros críticos con la situación en Ucrania han sido acusados en masa durante los últimos 8 años.

Según nuestras informaciones, se están llevando a cabo negociaciones para intercambiar a Alexander y a otros ucranianos reprimidos por militares ucranianos capturados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Argentium (24 May 2022)

*La Presidente de la CE, Von der Leyen no ve ninguna decisión sobre la prohibición del petróleo en la cumbre de la UE – Politico*
16:56 || 24/05/2022


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no se de que os quejais .... os mantuvieron 50 años sin dar palo al agua ....



Osea, que si alguien te secuestra y te mete en un foso...le das las gracias, no?


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Un par de bombarderos rusos y chinos sobrevolaron Japón hoy mientras Biden se encuentra con los líderes de QUAD allí 

Un grupo aéreo compuesto por portamisiles estratégicos rusos Tu-95MS y bombarderos estratégicos chinos Hun-6K realizó patrullas sobre el Mar de Japón y el Mar de China Oriental, acompañados por Su-30SM rusos.

La aeronave operó de acuerdo con el derecho internacional, sin violar el espacio aéreo de otros países, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Para los que no entienden por qué los soldados de la 115ª brigada de las AFU acabaron en el centro de detención preventiva de Kirovograd.

Los ametralladores de la brigada han sido armados con ametralladoras Degtyarev, que tienen una característica importante a la hora de disparar balas individuales.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





⚡ Ametralladoras de mano de 7,62 mm defectuosas diseñadas por Vasily Degtyarev han comenzado a ser entregadas a la 115ª Brigada de las AFU⚡​​







Херсонский Вестник


В этой группе мы будем сообщать Вам о самой оперативной и необходимой информации. Бердянск @brd_zavtra Мелитополь: @NowMelitopol




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​​_

_​


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Pushylin anunció que el asalto a Krasny Liman estaba en marcha. No dijo nada sobre la captura de la ciudad. Así que, como escribí esta tarde, todavía es demasiado pronto para hablar de la captura completa de Krasny Liman. Pero creo que no tardará mucho.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Entre Rusia y China alguien tiene ser "junior partner". No olvidemos que Rusia también firmó a tratados de vergüenza en el siglo XIX.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El tamaño de Rusia con respecto a China o USA es prácticamente el mismo. Si hay que elegir entre ser el socio de pequeño de los chinos o de los ynakis, sin dudarlo elijo los chinos. Por múltiples motivos. Dos por ejemplo:

1.- Los yankis están locos y van sembrando el caos por el mundo. Los chinos parecen gente más centrada y sensata.
2.- Los rusos a los yankis no les pueden vender nada. A los chinos de todo, desde energía hasta trigo pasando por tecnología nuclear, armamentística o aeroespacial. A su vez los chinos les pueden vender tecnología electrónica y de otros campos en los que os rusos andan un poco rezagados. El beneficio es mutuo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las putitas de Bruselas empiezan a hacerse caquitas en las bragas.



esta es la imbécil, prosionazi que nos traerá problemas a futuro y a mas no tardar este mismo año en invierno. Y a ver que hacemos con Draghi, siento amargura de ver a mi pais yendose a la mierda....me cago en sus muertos


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Ucrania se niega a ocuparse del destino de sus prisioneros de guerra cautivos de la república popular de Donetsk. De hecho, se niega a tratar el destino de la mayoría de sus prisioneros de guerra, que simplemente fueron abandonados por la banda de Zelensky. No son nazis mediáticos de Azovstal, sino carne de cañón ordinaria de la "guerra hasta el último ucraniano".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





La madre de uno de los soldados ucranianos se comunicó con un voluntario y le contó su historia:​"V/h 7271, 105º Batallón, Defensa del Terror, está en Artemivsk. Estaban cerca de Velyka Novoselovka. No dicen nada sobre los chicos, no dan ninguna situación - no hay personas desaparecidas, nada. Hemos descubierto con nuestras propias fuerzas que algunos están en cautiverio, y no están presentes en ninguna parte, ni en ninguna lista. En Donetsk, dijeron que Ucrania no quiere cooperar con Donetsk y que ellos (Ucrania) no toman las listas... En Donetsk, en el centro de detención preventiva donde están nuestros chicos, de los que no se sabe nada, nos dirigimos personalmente a Vereshchuk, al Ministerio de Defensa, les ofrecimos cooperación, darles listas, intercambiar listas de prisioneros, pero dijeron "sólo cooperamos con Rusia...". Vereshchuk se niega incluso a tomar las listas de los prisioneros de guerra, que están allí".​​







Неофициальный Безсонов "Z"


Авторский канал Даниила Безсонова. Всё о военно-политической обстановке в Донбассе, России, Украине.




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

El periodista canadiense Neil Hauer desde la escena confirma la captura del pueblo de Vidrozhennia por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el posterior avance hacia el norte. Así, las fuerzas aliadas ya se encuentran a menos de 15 km de Bajmut.


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Repite conmigo:
> 
> "No hay liberalismo en España", ninguno, qué mania con buscar culpables de los males en lo de fuera....



No hay liberalismo en ninguna parte. Ni habrá nunca. Tú te crees que Florentino (por decir uno) va a ceder su posición ante otro aspirante que haga mejor las zanjas? NO. Se va a comprar todos los ministros que hagan falta para hacerle la vida imposible al otro y facilitar la suya propia ...


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las putitas de Bruselas empiezan a hacerse caquitas en las bragas.



Esta mujer será recordada como la que casi destruye la UE, espero que le peguen una parada pronto antes que sea tarde para todos.


----------



## MagicPep (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "¿Por qué Rusia sigue pagando su deuda nacional?" - esta fue la cuestión planteada hoy en la Duma Estatal.
> 
> Nikolay Kolomoytsev, vicepresidente primero de la Comisión de Trabajo, Política Social y Asuntos de los Veteranos, sugirió que no se pague la deuda externa a los países no amigos hasta que éstos descongelen nuestros activos.
> 
> ...



en mi opinion de autentico cuñado:

- primero porque pueden
- segundo porque creo que cuando esto termine iran a pleitos por lo del congelamiento de sus reservas y etc... y diran nosotros cumplimos todo y no nos salimos de la legalidad

pero en realidad solo ellos lo saben


----------



## Alvin Red (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
> Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico
> 
> La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...
> ...



(?) Volumen


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

Al loro con este vídeo (tiene subtítulos)




viene a decir que nadie quiere hablar ruso en Ucrania porque patata.




Lo cachondo es el tweet que encabeza el vídeo:

_Todo para lo que Davos en realidad fue creado está bajo ataque"._


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Maravillosos vídeos.
Los familiares califican de "genocidio" lo que está ocurriendo con los militares ucranianos en Donbass.
Hablan de enormes pérdidas, de bombardeos constantes, de falta de apoyo, de comunicación, de mando normal, de armas pesadas, etc.
¿Pero de quién es la culpa? ¿Es realmente el "presidente de la paz"? 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





"¡Hay tantos cadáveres que la gente corrió por donde pudo! A nuestros maridos los mandan a fusilar" - la esposa de un soldado ucraniano expone los discursos de victoria de Arestovich, describiendo la situación real en el frente​​Según ella, la unidad militar en la que sirve su marido se niega a volver al frente.​​La madre del soldado añade que "quieren destruir a los policías de Volyn".​​







Русская Весна Z : спецоперация на Украине и Донбассе


Канал редакции "Русской Весны" - rusvesna.su Контакты: rusvesna.su@gmail.com




t.me



​_Videos en el enlace_​​_

_​


----------



## golden graham (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El tamaño de Rusia con respecto a China o USA es prácticamente el mismo. Si hay que elegir entre ser el socio de pequeño de los chinos o de los ynakis, sin dudarlo elijo los chinos. Por múltiples motivos. Dos por ejemplo:
> 
> 1.- Los yankis están locos y van sembrando el caos por el mundo. Los chinos parecen gente más centrada y sensata.
> 2.- Los rusos a los yankis no les pueden vender nada. A los chinos de todo, desde energía hasta trigo pasando por tecnología nuclear, armamentística o aeroespacial. A su vez los chinos les pueden vender tecnología electrónica y de otros campos en los que os rusos andan un poco rezagados. El beneficio es mutuo.



Los chinos son mas fiables. Mas que nada es que los yankis son lo menos fiable del mundo, traicionan a todo el mundo, incluso siendo un aliado leal acaban liandotela antes o despues. Cada cierto tiempo mueven el avispero y se te toca pues te toca


----------



## Yomateix (24 May 2022)

Que forma más absurda de regalar medallas. Por ir a Polonia para controlar desde allí que se enviasen las armas a Ucrania....0 peligro y algo que podría hacer hasta un currela de Ups. Les llegaría el armamento y todo su trabajo era desde allí buscar quien lo transportase...o ni eso, solo asegurarse de que alguien venia a por el. Y por eso te dan medallas ahora.....

*Defensa condecora a los dos militares que han coordinado la llegada de ayuda de España a Ucrania*

Para facilitar el traslado del material a Ucrania, *ambos militares se trasladaron a la base aérea de Rzeszow*, ubicada en Polonia y cercana a la frontera, que funciona como 'hub' logístico para el apoyo militar de la OTAN y la UE.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)

Este es el hermano Zamid Chalaev para quienes lo echabais de menos. Ha pasado unos días junto con otros oficiales de las tropas chechenas de regreso en Grozny para reunirse con el presidente Ramzan Kadyrov, exponer los avances y trabajar en los planes para las nuevas etapas.







Los combatientes de las fuerzas de seguridad chechenas bajo el liderazgo del querido hermano, el comandante del regimiento de policía especial que lleva el nombre del Héroe de Rusia A.A. Kadyrov del Ministerio del Interior de República de Chechenia, Zamid Chalaev, uno por uno, limpian los asentamientos de la República Popular de Lugansk de Bandera, grupos nacionalistas y mercenarios. A pesar de la feroz resistencia, el avance de nuestros combatientes va bien.

Esto se ve claramente en el ejemplo de los asentamientos ubicados en las cercanías de la ciudad de Popasnaya. Aquí, los militares chechenos aplastaron al enemigo en pedazos. Las formaciones nacionalistas esperaban sorprender a nuestros muchachos con una emboscada, pero muy pronto se arrepintieron de sus planes. Esto es lo que siempre sucede cuando los ukronazis se enfrentan a nuestros combatientes. Esto no me sorprende en absoluto, porque enviamos nuestras unidades más preparadas para el combate a la LPR.

Su éxito en la completa liberación de la región de Luhansk de Bandera y los grupos nazis es solo cuestión de tiempo. ¡Les deseo a los luchadores una victoria rápida y brillante!


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Un vídeo informativo que muestra el proceso de bombardeo de un proyectil de propaganda con folletos y el posterior envío del material impreso a las posiciones ucranianas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Créanme, este es el video más épico de bombardeo de agitación de las posiciones ucranianas que jamás hayan visto)) Región de Zaporizhzhya, distrito de Polohy.​​







Неофициальный Безсонов "Z"


Авторский канал Даниила Безсонова. Всё о военно-политической обстановке в Донбассе, России, Украине.




t.me




_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ..., las banderas ucranianas están al revés por alguna razón.
> 
> ...



Senal de sumisión y de dominio sobre un pais, una forma de humillación explicita y descarada por parte de un pais como EEUU


----------



## Argentium (24 May 2022)

*Portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania: la invasión rusa está ahora en la fase más activa*
17:18 || 24/05/2022


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Un periodista canadiense ya ha confirmado que las AFU se han retirado de Vozrozhdeniya, y nuestras tropas están ahora a 15 kilómetros de Artemivsk. Es importante entender que al perder Soledar o Artemivsk, las AFU perderán realmente todo al norte de estas ciudades, y los grupos que defienden Severodonetsk, Lisychansk y la fortaleza de Gorske-Zolote no podrán retirarse de forma normal. Todo esto acabará en un saco operativo. No es realista abastecerse a través de Seversk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (24 May 2022)

A seguir regalando millones. Vas a entrar en recesión por ayudar a quienes no son miembros de la UE más todos los millones que envias, más el coste de las armas, más luego la reconstrucción, más etc etc Gente que no tiene ni para comer en toda Europa, pero para eso no hay dinero, para enviarselo a Zelensky para favorecer a EEUU que son los que manejan los hilos, para eso hay todo el que sea necesario.

*La UE aprueba 500 millones más para armas a Ucrania, 2.000 millones en total*

*Josep Borrell*, quien agrega que los 2.000 millones de euros en total que la *UE *ha dedicado a financiar ayuda militar para *Kiev *"son sólo una parte de los esfuerzos europeos para ayudar a *Ucrania *a defenderse".

El político español asegura que la *UE *y sus Estados miembros "están decididos a continuar" su apoyo: "Lo hemos hecho desde el principio de la guerra y continuaremos hasta el final", ha apostillado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

¿Hay vídeo de silos explotando o algo del estilo?

_Von der Leyen de la UE dice que Rusia bombardea los suministros de granos de Ucrania y convierte el hambre en un arma









EU’s von der Leyen says Russia bombing Ukrainian grain supplies, weaponizing hunger


* * *




t.co




_


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)

Labores de reconstrucción


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Entre tanta niebla bélica (sobre todo propagandística) parece que Rusia sigue en sus trece
intentando forzar un acuerdo. El caso es que dicho objetivo acuerdo está sobre la mesa
y que sólo importa lo mas perentorio: hasta dónde tienen que hacer retroceder al imperio 
antes de que hinque la rodilla. Rusia está demostrando sobradamente sus capacidades 
y el imperio, tratando de averiguar cómo aguantar hasta la campana de la nueva realidad.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "¿Por qué Rusia sigue pagando su deuda nacional?" - esta fue la cuestión planteada hoy en la Duma Estatal.
> 
> Nikolay Kolomoytsev, vicepresidente primero de la Comisión de Trabajo, Política Social y Asuntos de los Veteranos, sugirió que no se pague la deuda externa a los países no amigos hasta que éstos descongelen nuestros activos.
> 
> ...



Porque la deuda de Rusia está la mayor parte en manos de Alemania e Italia que además son sus principales clientes de gas.

Si dejara de pagar la deuda entonces sería como declararles la guerra a Alemania e Italia directamente y a Europa subsidiariamente y así si que no tendrían ningún motivo para seguir comprando gas a Rusia, y mientras sigan pagando la deuda, Alemania e Italia todavía no tienen suficientes motivos para dejar de comprarles y seguirán comprando el gas en rublos o lo que les pida.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Senal de sumisión y de dominio sobre un pais, una forma de humillación explicita y descarada por parte de un pais como EEUU



Igual que nos hizo Marruecos, España es la misma mierda que Ucrania para el resto del mundo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida*, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
> Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico
> 
> La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...
> ...



Que se lo digan a los iraquíes o a los libios.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

El ejército ruso usó los nuevos Su-57 por primera vez durante una operación especial

• El Su-57 ruso es superior a todos los diseños extranjeros similares: el F-22 de EE. UU. y el J-20 de China.

• Armamento: 15 tipos de los últimos misiles aire-aire y aire-superficie, incluidos los hipersónicos Kinzhal.

• Su "truco" - inteligencia artificial, que permite que el Su-57 realice de forma independiente el 90% de las tareas.

• Otra ventaja es su costo, que es varias veces menor que el del F-22 estadounidense: $164 contra $410 millones por unidad.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*España buscará nuevos proveedores de maíz para sustituir el suministro de Ucrania.*
El ministro de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, *Luis Planas*, ha explicado este martes que *España *buscará otros proveedores para sustituir el suministro de maíz proveniente de Ucrania y que se ha visto interrumpido por la agresión militar rusa.

"España compraba en maíz 2,5 millones de toneladas a *Ucrania*. Tenemos que buscar ahora otros proveedores para la próxima campaña", ha apuntado Planas a su entrada al Consejo de ministros de Agricultura de la *UE*, la intención de identificar nuevos orígenes de compra.

El titular de Agricultura se ha referido, además, a la situación de los mercados de elevados precios y alta volatilidad, dos factores que, según ha indicado, "son una fuente de preocupación" especialmente por su impacto en el sector ganadero. "No es casualidad que *España *y la *UE *hayamos situado en el sector ganadero buena parte de nuestras medidas de apoyo", ha subrayado. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Salamandra (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En el improbable caso de que fuera cierto Putin sería destituido.



Los que controlais por Rusia ¿está la gente conforme con esa guerra, a pesar de las zancadillas de la OTAN y se los teóricamente países neutrales?


mazuste dijo:


> Para que se diera ese efecto, supongo, tendrían que darse unas condiciones similares
> a las de Holanda. Nigeria, México, Arabia Saudí...Condiciones que no se asemejan
> en nada a las de una Rusia bloqueada haciendo agujeros en sancione punitivas
> y con graves problemas en el abastecimiento energético mundial.
> Definitivamente no son los mismos síntomas.



Cuestión de bajar algo los intereses y hacer invessiones rápido. A este respecto andan diligentes porque, creo recordar, están ya desescombrando y en proceso de reconstrucción. Bien rápido que han ido.


----------



## torque_200bc (24 May 2022)

Vocs, el partido de los langostos y los ilusos. Espero que tarden en traicionar a España cinco minutos mas de lo que han tardado en traicionar al antiglobalismo


----------



## jabalino (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al loro con este vídeo (tiene subtítulos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, lo dejan claro, Tito Putin está destruyendo sus planes.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*El Kremlin, sobre el diplomático ruso que criticó a Putin: "Está contra nosotros"*
El Kremlin ha afirmado este martes que el diplomático ruso *Boris Bondarev* que renunció a su puesto de consejero en la Misión de *Rusia *ante la *ONU *en *Ginebra *y criticó la campaña rusa en *Ucrania *está contra el país y contra la "opinión consolidada" de la sociedad rusa.

"Él condena las acciones de los dirigentes rusos, que cuentan con el apoyo de casi toda la población de nuestro país. Eso quiere decir que este señor está en contra de la opinión general consolidada en nuestro país", ha dicho el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, *Dmitri Peskov*, en su rueda de prensa diaria. Informa Efe


----------



## Cga (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
> Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico
> 
> La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...
> ...



Si vas a un país a comprar gas con billetes del monopoli y les haces saber que, si no te los aceptan, les revientas el pais, igual te lo cogen. Todo depende de si te has ganado credibilidad reventando países.


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

Teniente Comandante de una unidad ucro se ha rendido, aparentemente fue hacía los rusos
con 7 de sus hombres y se rindió. Sus palabras que dicen más sobre la guerra que cualquier
agencia de noticias:


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

Dependiendo de lo que acaben haciendo con ellos, eso lo veremos más adelante.

Yo creo (o quiero creer) que Rusia sabe que es una medida tomada por la presión de USA.

De todas formas hay mucha diferencia entre congelar y confiscar.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

*Los canales TG distorsionaron las palabras del líder de la DNR de que "el asalto a Krasnyy Liman ha comenzado". El asalto comenzó ayer, con la mitad de la ciudad liberada*

La mitad de la ciudad ya está liberada", dijo Denis Pushylin, "estamos pasando por una etapa activa de la liberación de Krasnyy Liman, las tropas rusas y de la DNR han ocupado la mitad de ella.
Pronto publicaremos un resumen e imágenes de la zona de operaciones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Las quejas de los familiares de los soldados de la 115ª Brigada están cobrando fuerza. Primero sobre las grandes pérdidas en Donbás, y ahora sobre el hecho de que han sido acusados de deserción.
La propia protagonista del vídeo dice que su marido quiere vivir por Ucrania (no quiere morir por Ucrania) y se ha rebelado. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





"Sólo están siendo removidos en el suelo. Están con ametralladoras contra tanques y morteros".​​Un grito de la esposa de uno de los combatientes de la 115ª brigada de las AFU, que recientemente grabó un llamamiento a Zelensky sobre la falta total de suministros.​​Ahora se silencia a los combatientes que dijeron la verdad sobre la corrupción en las AFU.​​







Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Hungría ha declarado oficialmente el estado de emergencia "a causa del conflicto en Ucrania".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Situación operativa actual en la dirección de Donetsk según los observadores extranjeros.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boris Bondarev



fotos del diplomatico ruso







este simplemente ha huido de los chechenos, q si lo pillan lo enderezan a la voz de ya


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que hay una gran posibilidad de que la OTAN se meta a asegurar la salida del grano para evitar una hambruna global...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

Calienta que sales

_Hungría declara un estado de emergencia en tiempos de guerra a partir del miércoles: PM Orban
_



Añado, están rápidos los chinos 

_*El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, anunció el martes el estado de emergencia para permitir una "respuesta inmediata" a las consecuencias de la situación en Ucrania, informó RIA.*_


----------



## Galiciaverde (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de abajo en el Donbas estaban siendo exterminados por las élites ucranianas.
> Los equidistantes como tú, sois los primeros que merecéis ser fusilados, y tenéis todo mi desprecio.




Estando de acuerdo en que los prorrusos del Dombas están y/o estaban siendo exterminados por las élites ucranianas y de acuerdo en que se les auxilie, considero que tu comentario de que merecemos ser fusilados los foristas que no deseamos ninguna guerra me parece una salida de tiesto fuera de lugar.

Agresividades con los demás foristas, las mínimas, por favor y muchísimo menos desear que maten a otros foristas. Decir que "_sois los primeros que merecéis ser fusilados_" me parece una aberración y una locura propia de una mente nada ecuánime ni equilibrada.
Un comentario así merece la expulsión del foro y no dudes que la próxima vez que lea en tus mensajes algo así dirigido a los demás foristas, no dudes que te reportaré y pediré tu expulsión (aunque no sirva de nada porque entrarás con otro nick).

Son opiniones en un foro, céntrate un poco, por favor

Dicho esto quiero decir que solía leer tus aportaciones en este foro con gran placer, que suelo estar de acuerdo con tus opiniones, pero este arrebato violento que has tenido hará que a partir de este momento te lea con prevención. 
Solo espero que haya sido un efecto pasajero causado por algún chupito de vodka de más y en caso afirmativo, agradecería personalmente que te los tomes DESPUÉS de escribir tus mensajes, no antes.
Gracias por leerme y un saludo


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Entre un nasi y un comunista yo tambien me quedaría con los nazis, *PERO *ni Rusia representa el comunismo, ni Ucrania es un país nazionalsocialista.
> Mercedes, BOSH, Braun, Siemens, Audi, HugoBoss... si son símbolos nacionalsocialistas. El retrasado que se encerró en Azovstal solo es un mongoloide con tatuajes que no se representa ni a sí mismo. Y Putin lo sabe obviamente.
> Esto es una guerra proxy cuyo único objetivo era debilitar a Rusia y a la UE, una puta dirigida por *traidores*.
> El fracaso está siendo obvio: han desplazado la balanza económica y global miles de km hacia el Este.
> ...



Que nivel de comparación en fin!


----------



## Bartleby (24 May 2022)

Zelenski advierte de que las próximas semanas serán "difíciles" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 

Si las tropas ucranianas quieren mantener el optimismo, siempre pueden dejar de escuchar a su presidente y escuchar la propaganda de La Sexta.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rejon, cómete un mojón.
> Las fuerzas aéreas de China y Rusia realizaron patrullas estratégicas conjuntas regulares sobre el Mar de Japón, el Mar de China Oriental y el Océano Pacífico Occidental el martes de acuerdo con el plan de cooperación militar anual de las dos partes: Ministerio de Defensa de China



Comete esto ...chinito de MIELDA....os tenia que dar verguenza hablar bien de esas dictaduras.


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Zelenski advierte de que las próximas semanas serán "difíciles" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> Si las tropas ucranianas quieren mantener el optimismo, siempre pueden dejar de escuchar a su presidente y escuchar la propaganda de La Sexta.



El pobre, estará pidiendo a Washington un plus de penosidad.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Tres meses de guerra en Ucrania: 3.000 soldados y casi 4.000 civiles muertos.*
Entre 2.500 y 3.000 soldados ucranianos han muerto desde que se inició la invasión de *Ucrania *ordenada por *Rusia*, de la que hoy se cumplen tres meses, y que también ha costado la vida de al menos 3.930 civiles en todo el país.

Según datos recopilados por el portal de noticias ucraniano _*The Kyiv Independent*_ y difundidos por la Físcalia del país, los bombardeos rusos de diversa índole que han asolado el país han matado también a 234 niños.

Así mismo, 433 menores han resultado heridos, según estas cifras, que no son completas, dado que en lugares donde las hostilidades no han cesado o los territorios han sido ocupados por los rusos, no se ha podido hacer un cómputo fiable, advirtió la Fiscalía en su canal de Telegram.

Y lo mismo ocurre con el número de civiles muertos o heridos, que podría ser mucho mayor dadas las dificultades existentes en el país para su recuento. El portal ucraniano señala que un total de 10.000 soldados ucranianos han resultado heridos en el campo de batalla por ataques del invasor, que han lesionado también a 4.532 civiles. Informa Efe


----------



## ZARGON (24 May 2022)




----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068754
> 
> Diputados proponen permitir a comandantes usar armas contra sus subordinados
> 
> ...



Cerdos hijos de mil putas, mientras ellos a salvo en su casa.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> KISSINGER con casi sus cien años... con lo que él fue y ver lo que ha dejado como legado en su país...
> 
> Debe ser el colmo para él ver lo que queda... quíen te ha visto y quíen te ve EE.UU. un puñetero mal actor dando apretones de manos al aire al mando y el pobre vejete INTENTANDO que le escuchen una última vez...
> 
> ...



H. Kissinger y Nixon tiene parte de culpa, gracias a sus maniobras hubo un acercamiento a China para aumentar la contención a la extinta URSS. 

La semana pasada, el presidente Bush visitó Beijing en el aniversario de la visita de Richard Nixon en febrero de 1972, el primer viaje presidencial a China.( 1) Para conmemorar aún más el viaje de Nixon, el Archivo de Seguridad Nacional y el Grupo de Guerra Fría de la Escuela Elliott de Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad George Washington están publicando documentos estadounidenses recientemente desclasificados sobre el acercamiento chino-estadounidense. Este material documenta los esfuerzos de Nixon por establecer contactos con Beijing durante 1970-1971 como base para un acercamiento después de décadas de hostilidad. La mayoría de los documentos, que se encuentran en los archivos del Proyecto de Materiales Presidenciales de Nixon en los Archivos Nacionales, se publicaron en abril de 2001; son solo la punta de un iceberg de material muy rico en los documentos de Nixon. Los nuevos lanzamientos permiten publicar aquí por primera vez,
Esta colección se abre con documentación sobre los esfuerzos de Nixon y Kissinger para establecer comunicación con China en el otoño de 1970. Desde el comienzo de su presidencia a principios de 1969, e incluso antes, Nixon había estado interesado en cambiar las relaciones con China, sobre todo para contener una potencial amenaza nuclear sino también, aprovechando la relación adversaria sino-soviética, para abrir otro frente en la Guerra Fría con la Unión Soviética. Sin embargo, les tomó tiempo a Nixon y Kissinger descubrir cómo llevar a cabo una nueva política hacia Beijing y complicaciones como la invasión estadounidense de Camboya en 1970 crearon desvíos en los esfuerzos de la Casa Blanca por mantener un diálogo con Beijing.( 2 )

Los esfuerzos anteriores para establecer contacto con China no habían ido a ninguna parte, en septiembre de 1970 Nixon ordenó a Kissinger que renovara el esfuerzo. Una reunión de octubre de 1970 con el gobernante de Pakistán, Yahya Khan (ver documento 3 ), tenía cierto potencial para acelerar los contactos porque Pakistán había proporcionado un canal para la comunicación chino-estadounidense anterior en 1969. ( 3 ) Sin embargo, como muestran los documentos, Kissinger también estaba intentando otros canales, como el gobierno rumano y un viejo amigo, Jean Sainteny, que tenía conexiones en la embajada china en París. El canal pakistaní produjo un importante mensaje de Zhou en diciembre de 1970, que rápidamente generó una respuesta de la Casa Blanca (ver documentos 5 y 7). En abril de 1971, ambas partes estaban comprometidas en importantes señales ---los chinos con la "diplomacia del ping pong" y Nixon con declaraciones públicas de interés en visitar China--mientras Kissinger esperaba la respuesta de Beijing al mensaje enviado en diciembre. El 27 de abril de 1971, estaba a punto de hacer otro esfuerzo para ponerse en contacto con Sainteny cuando el embajador de Pakistán entregó la respuesta tardía de Zhou Enlai (ver documento 16 ). El interés de Mao Zedong y Zhou en recibir una visita de Nixon preparó el camino para el viaje secreto de Kissinger en julio de 1971 y el comienzo del esfuerzo entre Estados Unidos y China para discutir los temas que los habían dividido a lo largo de los años.

*Los documentos muestran que el acuerdo general sobre el problema de Taiwán fue la condición sine qua non para el viaje de Nixon y la normalización diplomática en general, aunque Kissinger omitió ese tema por completo en sus memorias. *

Fuente:


Kissinger's Secret Trip to China


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

Tres mesecitos ya de la retardoguerra imperiofascista de caracáncer.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Reabre el metro de Járkov tras tres meses cerrado por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Járkov ha reanudado su red de metro este martes, tras tres meses cerrada a causa de la guerra en Ucrania. La ciudad ucraniana fue bombardeada implacablemente por las fuerzas rusas mientras intentaban tomarla, y eso convirtió las estaciones de metro en improvisados refugios para la población.

Una contraofensiva ucraniana expulsó a Rusia de la ciudad. Informa AP


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

El asalto a Liman: la última información desde el frente

Las valientes tropas, apoyadas por la artillería y la aviación, continúan su asalto a Krasny Liman en la DNR. El avance es significativo: más de la mitad de la ciudad está ocupada, las fuerzas ucranianas se están retirando gradualmente hacia la parte sur de la ciudad.
Se confirma la información inicial sobre cientos de soldados de las AFU capturados.

"Los prisioneros de guerra de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada, la 24ª Brigada de Infantería, la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña y un gran número de Teroboron. También hay informes de nazis capturados del Frente Nacional del Donbass.
Todavía no hay un número exacto, pero es realista que se acerque a los 500. Al menos más de 200 ya han sido enviados a lugares de detención y hay más que aún no han sido traídos", informan nuestros compañeros en el lugar de los hechos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Nos ha jodido, cualquier cercano a las redes de poder está a salvo.

Si sacan esto a delante, espero que les hagan un golpe de estado y acaben colgados. No se puede ser más hijo de puta.


----------



## Octubrista (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068754
> 
> Diputados proponen permitir a comandantes usar armas contra sus subordinados
> 
> ...



Un país como Ucrania, con un 45-55%
oscilante de votos prorrusos, y un ejército lleno de mandos por méritos políticos (desplazando a los profesionales desde el Maidan de 2014) y lleno de civiles obligados bajo amenaza a combatir... necesitan imponer el miedo a los subordinados bajo amenaza de tiro en la nuca, o fusilamiento.

En un ejército así, poco puede salir bien.


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Las recompensas ya no son las mismas...

Nuestros abuelos se habrían escandalizado al saber que ahora se conceden sellos de correos por la participación en el combate.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Tres meses de guerra en Ucrania: 3.000 soldados y casi 4.000 civiles muertos.*
> Entre 2.500 y 3.000 soldados ucranianos han muerto desde que se inició la invasión de *Ucrania *ordenada por *Rusia*, de la que hoy se cumplen tres meses, y que también ha costado la vida de al menos 3.930 civiles en todo el país.
> 
> Según datos recopilados por el portal de noticias ucraniano _*The Kyiv Independent*_ y difundidos por la Físcalia del país, los bombardeos rusos de diversa índole que han asolado el país han matado también a 234 niños.
> ...



Pero el otro día no decías que morían 20 rusos por 1 nazi?
Tomate la pastilla que ya deliras.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Ucraina, Von der Leyen si allinea a Usa e Nato. Allontana la pace e spera nel cambio di regime: 'Kiev deve vincere. Russi scelgano loro destino' - Il Fatto Quotidiano


Ursula von der Leyen detta la linea dell’Unione europea, mette da parte la strategia promossa da Macron, Scholz e Draghi e sposta di nuovo il baricentro europeo in direzione di Washington. Le ultime parole della presidente della Commissione europea, intervenuta al Forum di Davos, frenano le...




www.ilfattoquotidiano.it





*Ursula Von der Brujen se alia con las tesis de Estados Unidos y dice que de "treguas" nada, que esto se resolverá en el campo de batalla o con la caída de Putin.*

Creo que los de Langley están haciendo horas extras entre esta tía y Zelensky con el tema de las transferencias de pasta a las islas caimán. 

Y esta es la que representa a los intereses europeos...


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Preveo accidentes de fuego amigo hacia los comandantes ucranianos...



Hágase.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Pero el otro día no decías que morían 20 rusos por 1 nazi?
> Tomate la pastilla que ya deliras.



No eres mas tontorron porque no entrenas lo suficiente.....la pastilla te la metes tú por el culo.....


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

Otro chon gordo muerto en la sagrada tierra de Ucrania







Posiblemente derribado con armas donadas por países miembros de la OTAN, y qué va a hacer orcorrusia? NADA. A seguir comiendo mierda en Ucrania como el país de mierda que es.

VIVA LA OTAN.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China empiezan a ir de la manita



La idiotez de declaración que soltó Biden ayer en Japón y que la Casa Blanca ha tratado de hacer malabares para reinterpretar el día de hoy está trayendo como consecuencia que Rusia y China se miren a los ojos y entiendan que no hay tratos geopolíticos que valgan con los anglosajones.

Como puse en un anterior post el tema ya se había tratado en las reuniones previas a la histórica reunión entre R. Nixon y Mao Tse-Tung que detallo :

_Los documentos muestran que el acuerdo general sobre el problema de Taiwán fue la condición sine qua non para el viaje de Nixon y la normalización diplomática en general, aunque Kissinger omitió ese tema por completo en sus memorias. Nixon se mostró reacio a renunciar demasiado a Taiwán (véase el punto 32 ), pero sabía que el éxito del viaje dependía de que Estados Unidos admitiera que no buscaba "dos Chinas o una solución de "una China, un Taiwán". En una conversación con Zhou el 9 de julio, Kissinger no usó la formulación de Zhou de que "Taiwán era parte de China", pero sin embargo lo reconoció cuando declaró que "no estamos defendiendo una solución de 'dos Chinas' o 'una China, un Taiwán'". ' solución."( 4) La declaración de Kissinger llevó a Zhou a decir lo que aún no había dicho, que era optimista sobre el acercamiento chino-estadounidense: "la perspectiva de una solución y el establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre nuestros dos países es esperanzadora" (ver documento 33 en p. 13 ). Tan importante como fue este intercambio, en sus memorias de 1979, Kissinger escribió engañosamente que "Taiwán fue mencionado solo brevemente durante la primera sesión". ( 5) Sin embargo, unas 9 páginas, casi el 20 por ciento, del registro de 46 páginas de la primera reunión Zhou-Kissinger el 9 de julio de 1971, incluyen una discusión sobre Taiwán, con Kissinger negando la independencia de Taiwán y comprometiéndose a retirar dos tercios de las fuerzas militares estadounidenses de Taiwán. la isla una vez finalizada la Guerra de Vietnam. Además, Kissinger le dijo a Zhou que esperaba que Beijing y Washington "resolvieran la cuestión política" de las relaciones diplomáticas "dentro de la primera parte del segundo mandato del presidente". Kissinger no dijo qué significaría eso para las relaciones diplomáticas de Estados Unidos con Taiwán, pero indudablemente Zhou esperaba que Washington rompiera los lazos formales con Taipei como condición para la normalización diplomática chino-estadounidense.



Kissinger's Secret Trip to China


_


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*La UE aprueba 500 millones más para armas a Ucrania, 2.000 millones en total.*
El Consejo de la *Unión Europea* (*UE*) ha dado luz verde este martes a otros 500 millones de euros para financiar armas para que *Ucrania *se defienda de *Rusia*, con lo que asciende a un total de 2.000 millones la ayuda otorgada para ese fin a través del *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz* (*FEAP*).

"La historia del mañana se está escribiendo hoy, en los campos de batalla de *Ucrania*", ha indicado en un comunicado el alto representante de la *UE *para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, quien agrega que los 2.000 millones de euros en total que la *UE *ha dedicado a financiar ayuda militar para *Kiev *"son sólo una parte de los esfuerzos europeos para ayudar a *Ucrania *a defenderse".

El político español asegura que la *UE *y sus Estados miembros "están decididos a continuar" su apoyo: "Lo hemos hecho desde el principio de la guerra y continuaremos hasta el final", ha apostillado. Informa Efe


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Larga vida a estos hombres. Me acabo de emocionar.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



¡¡Luego nos dirán que para ahorrar tenemos que hacer compra de cercanía!!


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

La Von Der Brujen dice que la culpa del hambre es de Rusia y que EjKe los rusos bombardean silos de grano.

Se ve que según está tía los rusos deben de ser gilipollas, ya que en vez de llevarse el grano, van y lo bombardean. 

*Pregunta sincera:¿Hay alguien que a estas alturas se cree lo que dice esta gente de la Unión Europea?
Joder, si es que de cada cuatro palabras que dicen tres son mentira*









Así se ha vivido la jornada 90 de la invasión: la información sobre el conflicto en Ucrania


El Ejército ruso está fortificando la frontera de los territorios conquistados en las regiones meridionales de Jersón y Zaporiyia para prevenir una contraofensiva ucraniana y está centrando su estrategia en la táctica de tierra quemada




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 May 2022)

¡¡COJONUDO!!

Europa se da un tiro en el pie - Ampliando el debate - Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Asalto a Liman: última información del frente

Las tropas de los "Valientes" con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación continúan el asalto a Krasny Liman en la RPD. El avance es significativo: más de la mitad de la ciudad está ocupada, las fuerzas ucranianas están retrocediendo gradualmente hacia la parte sur de la ciudad.
Se confirma la información inicial sobre cientos de soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

"Prisioneros de la Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado 79, la Brigada Mecanizada 24, la Brigada de Asalto de Montaña 128 y una gran cantidad de defensa territorial. También informan de nazis capturados del Batallón Nacional de Donbass


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*El Congreso insta al Gobierno, con la abstención de Podemos, a declarar persona non grata a Putin.*
La Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores del Congreso de los Diputados ha instado este martes al Gobierno a que declare acordado este martes iniciar el procedimiento para declarar persona non grata al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. *La votación ha contado con el apoyo del PSOE, PP, Ciudadanos y Vox y la abstención de Podemos.*

La medida está incluida en una enmienda transaccional a una proposición no de ley presentada por Ciudadanos y pactada con PSOE que ha salido adelante con 30 votos a favor y cuatro en contra poco después de que la misma comisión haya tumbado otra propuesta presentada por Vox en la que se planteaba que desde el Congreso se instara al Gobierno a declarar a Putin persona non grata "de forma inmediata".









El Congreso insta al Gobierno a declarar persona 'non grata' a Putin con la abstención de Podemos


El Congreso de los Diputados ha instado este martes al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez a que inicie los procedimientos necesarios para declarar persona non grata a Vladimir Putin y a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Luego nos dirán que para ahorrar tenemos que hacer compra de cercanía!!



Esto se soluciona comiendo menos carne y duchándote una vez cada tres semanas


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Congreso insta al Gobierno, con la abstención de Podemos, a declarar persona non grata a Putin.*
> La Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores del Congreso de los Diputados ha instado este martes al Gobierno a que declare acordado este martes iniciar el procedimiento para declarar persona non grata al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. *La votación ha contado con el apoyo del PSOE, PP, Ciudadanos y Vox y la abstención de Podemos.*
> 
> La medida está incluida en una enmienda transaccional a una proposición no de ley presentada por Ciudadanos y pactada con PSOE que ha salido adelante con 30 votos a favor y cuatro en contra poco después de que la misma comisión haya tumbado otra propuesta presentada por Vox en la que se planteaba que desde el Congreso se instara al Gobierno a declarar a Putin persona non grata "de forma inmediata".
> ...



Y pones una imagen con el Echenique. Todo en orden.
Sigue así que el título de tonto de este año está muy disputado y aún te lo puedes llevar tú.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*La Justicia rusa ordena el arresto en rebeldía de dos blogueros por haber desacreditado al ejército.*
Un tribunal de Moscú ha ordenado este martes la detención en rebeldía de dos blogueros rusos, *acusados de desacreditar al ejército de su país y su ofensiva en Ucrania*.

*Michael Nacke*, que vive fuera de Rusia y tiene más de 700.000 suscriptores en YouTube, está acusado de difundir información falsa sobre el ejército ruso, según el tribunal Basmani de Moscú, que ordenó su arresto, según su portal.

*Veronika Belotserkovskaya, *bloguera y autora de varios libros de cocina que vive en Francia, es acusada del mismo delito. El tribunal ordenó también su detención en rebeldía, según la agencia Tass. Se le reprocha haberse manifestado contra la ofensiva en su cuenta Instagram.

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin firmó en marzo, poco después del inicio de la ofensiva lanzada contra Ucrania, una ley que prevé una dura pena de cárcel contra quienes difundan información falsa.* Está prohibido, por ejemplo, utilizar las palabras 'guerra' o 'invasión' para referirse a la ofensiva rusa, o acusar al ejército de crímenes de guerra*.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

Alegráos porque los switchblade ya están matando invasores cochinorrusos en Ucrania


----------



## ZHU DE (24 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y pones una imagen con el Echenique. Todo en orden.
> Sigue así que el título de tonto de este año está muy disputado y aún te lo puedes llevar tú.



Que vá tú ya tienes todas las papeletas de TONTORRON del año y ademas que barres al segundo que es el chinito de mielda


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto se soluciona comiendo menos carne y duchándote una vez cada tres semanas



Y cerrando la calefacción en Hamburgo en Diciembre.


----------



## ZARGON (24 May 2022)

Severodonetsk La caldera de Severodonetsk ya está terminada. La ciudad ya está bloqueada desde el norte, este y sur. Y su comunicación con la vecina Lisichansk en realidad fue interrumpida


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Asalto a Liman: última información del frente
> 
> Las tropas de los "Valientes" con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación continúan el asalto a Krasny Liman en la RPD. El avance es significativo: más de la mitad de la ciudad está ocupada, las fuerzas ucranianas están retrocediendo gradualmente hacia la parte sur de la ciudad.
> Se confirma la información inicial sobre cientos de soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



Ale, pues después de tomar esa aldea ya pueden anexionarse Polonia y los bálticos...

Retrasaos...


----------



## Argentium (24 May 2022)

Y esto? 

*El primer ministro de Hungría, Orban, ha declarado el estado de emergencia en el país en medio del conflicto de Ucrania*
18:13 || 24/05/2022


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

los mismos que han traído a millones de africanos sin documentación envían armas a Ucrania para defender sus fronteras de sus hermanos eslavos


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4119198/0/escriva-cree-que-espana-necesita-a-millones-y-millones-de-inmigrantes-para-evitar-la-japonizacion-de-su-economia/ Para conservar el bienestar del país, ha añadido el ministro, habrá que atraer a "millones y millones de inmigrantes" en los próximos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Luego nos dirán que para ahorrar tenemos que hacer compra de cercanía!!



Pero eso puede see solucion para Alemania a costa de desplazar a algún otro cliente de Sudáfrica. Pero para todos no da, y eso que Rusia no exporta tanto carbón. Que mercados encontrará seguramente.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y esto?
> 
> *El primer ministro de Hungría, Orban, ha declarado el estado de emergencia en el país en medio del conflicto de Ucrania*
> 18:13 || 24/05/2022



Imagino que si no se declara el estado de emergencia no se pueden hacer cortes energéticos.
También es cierto que a Orban lo están presionando un montón así que a lo mejor ha declarado el estado de emergencia por temas de seguridad. Quien sabe...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, los asiáticos se preparan para el siguiente teatro de operaciones de occidente…voy a por palomitas…


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro chon gordo muerto en la sagrada tierra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagina que sobre el terreno no está el ejército ucraniano sino el estadounidense, con su entrenamiento y sus juguetes. ¿Sería un paseo militar? Entiendo que ellos sí saben maniobrar a gran escala.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

SLAVA UKRAINI Y SLAVA OTAINI







Retrasaos


----------



## dabuti (24 May 2022)

SÁNCHEZ traicionó al SÁHARA.









Brahim Gali advierte a España: "Tenéis cuentas pendientes que algún día tendréis que pagar"


El líder lamenta la rotura total de relaciones tras la carta en la que Sánchez manifestaba al rey Mohamed VI que España considera el plan de autonomía como la solución para el Sáhara




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Oso Polar (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esos son tropas de la OTAN, si atacan a las tropas rusas, la OTAN estará entrando en guerra de jure con la OTAN.



Sería una guerra entre Rusia y Polonia y la OTAN mirara desde la grada, el art. 5 solo atiende en caso de agresión de un tercero, no cuando ese miembro realiza acciones ofensivas.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 May 2022)

*El plan estadounidense secreto para hacer que Rusia vuelva a ser grande *

*Por Dmitry Orlov para el blog Saker *
En general, es una buena idea evitar atribuir intenciones nefastas a acciones que se explican por mera estupidez. Pero este es un caso en el que la mera estupidez no puede explicar la procesión larga y constante de errores de política exterior que abarca tres décadas, todos ellos destinados específicamente a fortalecer a Rusia. No es posible argumentar que un exceso de arrogancia, ignorancia, codicia y oportunismo político y un déficit de analistas de política exterior competentes puedan producir tal resultado, porque eso sería esencialmente lo mismo que argumentar que algunos monos armados con taladros, molinos y tornos pueden producir un reloj suizo. Pero la única alternativa sería afirmar que existe una red de agentes del Kremlin instalados en lo profundo de las entrañas del Estado Profundo estadounidense y que todos están trabajando en conjunto para promover los intereses de Rusia mientras mantienen meticulosamente una negación plausible todo el tiempo y en todos los niveles. de la operación
Aparentemente, el plan era debilitar y destruir Rusia; pero luego, tras el colapso soviético, Rusia se estaba debilitando y destruyendo muy bien por sí misma, sin necesidad de intervención. Es más, cada esfuerzo de EE.UU. por debilitar y destruir a Rusia la ha hecho más fuerte; si hubiera existido incluso un mecanismo de retroalimentación más rudimentario, se habría detectado una discrepancia tan grande entre los objetivos y los resultados de las políticas y se habrían hecho ajustes. Superficialmente, esto puede explicarse por la naturaleza de la democracia falsa de Estados Unidos, donde cada administración puede culpar de sus fallas a los errores cometidos por la administración anterior, pero el Estado Profundo permanece en el poder en todo momento, y simplemente se vería obligado a admitir que hay un problema con el plan para debilitar y destruir Rusia después de algunos ciclos de este fiasco en desarrollo. El hecho de que no haya detectado ningún problema de este tipo nos lleva al punto de partida, de vuelta a la sospecha de que hay agentes de Putin trabajando incansablemente en las profundidades del Estado Profundo.
Pero eso es pura teoría de la conspiración y no deberíamos querer acercarnos a eso. Baste decir que, en la actualidad, no existe una explicación adecuada de lo sucedido. Después del colapso soviético, se necesitó muy poco para acelerar el colapso de la propia Rusia. Pero ninguno de estos pasos se ha tomado, y los pasos que se tomaron (con el aparente objetivo de debilitar y destruir a Rusia) han hecho exactamente lo contrario. ¿Por qué? A continuación se enumeran 10 de las iniciativas más exitosas de lo que parece ser una campaña MRGA de estado profundo de EE. UU. Si tiene una explicación alternativa, me gustaría escucharla.
1. Si Rusia fuera aceptada de inmediato en la Organización Mundial del Comercio (a la que quería unirse), se habría visto inundada con importaciones baratas, destruyendo toda la industria y la agricultura rusas. Rusia simplemente vendería petróleo, gas, madera, diamantes y sus otros recursos y compraría lo que sea necesario. En cambio, Estados Unidos y otros miembros de la OMC pasaron 18 años negociando la entrada de Rusia en la organización. Cuando se unió, en 2006, quedaba muy poco tiempo antes del colapso financiero de 2008, después del cual la OMC no ha sido un factor demasiado importante.
2. Si a Rusia se le concediera inmediatamente viajar sin visado a Occidente (como quería), la mayoría de los rusos en edad laboral se habrían dispersado fácilmente fuera de Rusia, dejando atrás una población de huérfanos y ancianos, como ha sucedido con la Ucrania contemporánea. Después de perder gran parte de su población productiva, Rusia no habría planteado ningún tipo de amenaza económica o militar. En cambio, a Rusia nunca se le otorgó viajar sin visa y, en cambio, enfrentó restricciones que solo aumentaron con el tiempo. A estas alturas, la mayoría de los rusos han internalizado la idea de que simplemente no son queridos en Occidente y que deberían buscar fortuna en casa.
3. Después del colapso soviético, la propia Rusia se derrumbó en un mosaico suelto de centros regionales. Muchos de ellos (Tatarstán, Bashkortostán, República de los Urales, Chechenia) tenían ideas de secesión. Si no hubiera sido tocada, Rusia se habría convertido en una confederación flexible sin capacidad para formular una política exterior conjunta. En cambio, se bombearon recursos y mercenarios a Chechenia, convirtiéndola en una amenaza existencial para la autoridad de Moscú y obligándola a volverse militarmente asertiva. El hecho de que los voluntarios chechenos estén ahora luchando del lado ruso en Ucrania subraya el fracaso de la política estadounidense hacia Chechenia.
4. Si, tras el colapso soviético, la OTAN simplemente reconoció que la amenaza que pretendía contrarrestar ya no existía y se disolvió o simplemente se aquietó, Rusia nunca habría considerado necesario rearmarse. De hecho, Rusia estaba felizmente cortando sus barcos y misiles como chatarra. En cambio, la OTAN consideró adecuado bombardear Yugoslavia (por una razón humanitaria inventada) y luego expandirse implacablemente hacia el este. Estas acciones han comunicado de la manera más adecuada el mensaje de que Occidente no se opuso a la URSS ni al comunismo, sino a la propia Rusia. Y aunque, cuando llegó la década de 1990, no había demasiados rusos ansiosos por luchar y morir por la mayor gloria del comunismo, levantarse en defensa de la Madre Patria es una historia completamente diferente.
5. Si el extranjero cercano de Rusia simplemente se hubiera dejado en paz, Rusia nunca habría considerado aventurarse fuera de su ya vasto y despoblado territorio. Pero luego vino una provocación: actuando con la sanción de Estados Unidos, las fuerzas georgianas atacaron a las fuerzas de paz rusas en Osetia del Sur durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Beijing de 2008, lo que obligó a Rusia a reaccionar. El hecho de que Rusia pudiera desmilitarizar Georgia en solo unos días fue un gran impulso de confianza y le enseñó que la OTAN y las fuerzas entrenadas por la OTAN son suaves y blandas y no representan un gran problema. El territorio ruso se expandió para incluir a Osetia del Sur, con Abjasia incluida como una ventaja adicional, allanando el camino para una mayor expansión territorial (Crimea, Donbass, Kherson... Nikolaev, Odessa...).
6. Si EE. UU. dejara en paz a Siria, un aliado cercano de Rusia durante casi un siglo, Rusia no se habría expandido a la región del Mediterráneo. Tal como están las cosas, el gobierno sirio invitó a Rusia a ayudarlo a cambiar el rumbo de su guerra contra ISIS apoyado por Estados Unidos y Rusia destruyó a ISIS con la ayuda de un contingente bastante pequeño de fuerzas aéreas y espaciales en una sola base aérea. La acción en Siria ha mostrado los modernos sistemas de armas rusos y ha llevado a un retraso de 20 años en los pedidos de armas de todo el mundo. Además, los aliados de Rusia en todo el mundo saben que si EE. UU./OTAN, o sus mercenarios, les causan algún problema, todo lo que tienen que hacer es silbar y Moscú se precipitará con sus bombas de precisión y apilará cuidadosamente los cadáveres.
7. Después del golpe de Kiev de 2014 y la reincorporación de Crimea, las sanciones de EE. UU./Occidente fueron de gran ayuda para ayudar a poner en marcha un programa a gran escala de sustitución de importaciones, rejuveneciendo tanto la industria como la agricultura rusas. Rusia es ahora en gran medida autosuficiente en alimentos y un importante exportador de alimentos. Su posición como el principal granero del mundo mejorará aún más con la incorporación de las regiones de “tierra negra” del este y sur de Ucrania con tierras excepcionalmente fértiles. Las sanciones estuvieron acompañadas de ataques especulativos contra el rublo que redujeron su valor de 30 a 60 por dólar (donde se encuentra hoy), lo que hizo que los productos rusos fueran mucho más competitivos a nivel internacional y estimuló el comercio exterior.
8. Las interminables amenazas huecas de impedir que Rusia use el sistema de mensajería interbancaria SWIFT han llevado a Rusia a crear su propio sistema de pago, que ahora está integrado con el de China. El arresto del fondo soberano ruso de 300.000 millones de dólares que estaba depositado en bancos occidentales, junto con la congelación de los fondos de los oligarcas rusos, ha enseñado a los rusos a no confiar en los bancos occidentales y a evitar tener su dinero en el extranjero. Todas estas acciones hostiles en el espacio financiero allanaron el camino para una respuesta más bien mesurada que instantáneamente convirtió al rublo en la moneda más valiosa y estable del planeta, dejando al dólar y al euro vulnerables a la hiperinflación.
9. La guerra de ocho años librada por el ejército ucraniano, con el apoyo incondicional de EE. UU. y la OTAN, contra la población civil rusa en Donbass, ha producido un entendimiento muy específico entre la población de Rusia: que Occidente quiere exterminarla. Cuando los ucranianos declararon que querían construir bombas nucleares, y cuando se descubrió que los laboratorios de armas biológicas del Pentágono en Ucrania estaban trabajando para crear patógenos dirigidos específicamente a los rusos, y cuando, finalmente, quedó claro que no eran solo los ucranianos sino toda la OTAN estaba detrás, que los ucranianos más la OTAN estaban listos para lanzar un ataque total, Rusia se adelantó lanzando su propia Operación Especial. Por cínico que parezca, los ocho años anteriores de bombardeo de edificios llenos de ancianos, mujeres y niños, mostrados en vivo en las noticias nocturnas de Rusia pero ignorados firmemente en Occidente, fueron fundamentales para producir índices de aprobación para la Operación Especial que ha llegado a 76%, con calificaciones similares para Putin, su gobierno e incluso muchos de los gobiernos regionales. Ahora que, a pesar de los envíos de armas occidentales, el ejército ucraniano se está reduciendo a un ritmo que lo acabará en aproximadamente 20 días (el "Día Z calculado"), Rusia está lista para emerger como un absoluto vencedor en la Tercera Guerra Mundial que , al igual que la Guerra Fría, que había perdido, apenas se libró. Esto restaurará la mística militar de Rusia de ser perpetuamente victoriosa.
10. Finalmente, Rusia debería estar agradecida por los generosos fondos proporcionados a lo largo de los años por los EE. UU. y el Occidente colectivo en apoyo de la libertad de expresión y la libertad de prensa en Rusia, lo que significa propaganda pro-occidental. Primero, ayudó a liberar el espacio mediático de Rusia, hasta el punto de que ahora Rusia está mucho más abierta a la libertad de expresión que cualquiera de los países europeos o los EE. UU. En segundo lugar, la embestida de la propaganda occidental fue tan torpe y abrumadoramente tonta que los rusos, después de procesarla durante algunos años, ahora se ríen abiertamente de la narrativa pro-occidental, y las agencias de investigación de opinión informan que el apoyo ruso a las políticas pro-occidentales es solo insignificante. El proceso fue ayudado por la absoluta ridiculez de varios desarrollos en Occidente: cancelar la cultura, MeToo, LGBT, operaciones de cambio de sexo infantil, promoción de la pedofilia y todo lo demás, que produjo una ola de repulsión. Este cambio de 180º, desde las opiniones abrumadoramente prooccidentales de principios de la década de 1990 hasta la situación actual, es un logro supremo de toda la campaña _Deep State_ de tres décadas para hacer que Rusia vuelva a ser grande (MRGA).
No deseo argumentar que la existencia de MRGA dentro del Estado Profundo de EE. UU. es comprobablemente cierta. Pero le insto a que siga el famoso dicho de Arthur Conan Doyle de que “una vez que elimine lo imposible, lo que quede, sin importar lo improbable que sea, debe ser la verdad” y déjeme saber qué se le ocurre.
*The Secret American Plan to Make Russia Great Again | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos deben entrar en el territorio de la Crimea ocupada antes de finales de año, ha dicho el jefe del servicio de inteligencia estatal, Kyrylo Budanov.

También añadió que existen dos opciones para que la Federación Rusa ponga fin a la guerra:
1. Cambio de la dirección política preservando formalmente la integridad territorial de Rusia. 
2. División interna de Rusia en tres o más partes. Serán nuevos estados independientes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Imagina que sobre el terreno no está el ejército ucraniano sino el estadounidense, con su entrenamiento y sus juguetes. ¿Sería un paseo militar? Entiendo que ellos sí saben maniobrar a gran escala.



"Ej que se henfrentan a toda la hotan", dicen estos palurdos para justificar que el supuestamente segundo ejército del mundo parece en realidad un ejército de mongolos. Yo si fuese la OTAN mandaba esta noche un escuadrón de bombarderos B2 Spirit a dejar san petersburgo como una alfonbra, así aprendían lo que sería enfrentarse a la OTAN

VIVA LA OTAN, MECAGUEN DIOS!!


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Una gran noticia.
El Ministerio de Educación también ha confirmado que Rusia se retirará del Proceso de Bolonia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## hartman (24 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> "Ej que se henfrentan a toda la hotan", dicen estos palurdos para justificar que el supuestamente segundo ejército del mundo parece en realidad un ejército de mongolos. Yo si fuese la OTAN mandaba esta noche un escuadrón de bombarderos B2 Spirit a dejar san petersburgo como una alfonbra, así aprendían lo que sería enfrentarse a la OTAN
> 
> *VIVA LA OTAN, MECAGUEN DIOS!!*



te lo recordare cuando marruecos invada ceuta y melilla.


----------



## pgas (24 May 2022)

nuevo capítulo en Siria

cerdogan vs esbirros kurdos 




se autosancionará el imperio yonki??


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> "Ej que se henfrentan a toda la hotan", dicen estos palurdos para justificar que el supuestamente segundo ejército del mundo parece en realidad un ejército de mongolos. Yo si fuese la OTAN mandaba esta noche un escuadrón de bombarderos B2 Spirit a dejar san petersburgo como una alfonbra, así aprendían lo que sería enfrentarse a la OTAN
> 
> VIVA LA OTAN, MECAGUEN DIOS!!



Creo que los talibán no están de acuerdo contigo. Y han vencido a la OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 May 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue reforzando su presencia en la isla de Zmeiny. Varias lanchas y barcos con diversos fines son visibles en una imagen de satelite de esta tarde.

@milinfolive


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Tres meses de guerra en Ucrania: 3.000 soldados** y casi 4.000 civiles muertos.*


----------



## Galiciaverde (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Otra valiosa aportación de nuestra élites como la de la ducha de los adolescentes pero ahora para solucionar el hambre .. Guardamos nuestras mierdas en cubos y cuando las tengamos llenas abonamos el campo con ella?? Habría que tirarselas en la cabeza a los que dicen semejantes gilipolleces.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no obstante ya se utilizan. El producto final de la depuración a aguas residuales de las ciudades son unos lodos que se desecan y que ya se utilizan como abono, pese a que tienen serios inconvenientes. Se debe sobre todo a que por las alcantarillas no solo circulan excrementos, también cualquier cosa que arrojamos al WC. 

Si la ciudad no tiene alcantarillado separativo (dos redes, una para el agua de lluvia y otra para restos fecales), a la depuradora también va a parar cualquier cosa que haya tirada por la calle, desde matarratas, restos de alquitrán, etc. Por cierto, este sistema de alcantarillado separativo es casi inexistente, poquísimas ciudades lo han hecho.

Tan extendida está esta práctica que hay normativas locales y europeas que la normativizan, por ejemplo esta: Utilización de lodos de depuradora en agricultura – Normativa de la Unión Europea | Enciclopedia Europea de Derecho

Los inconvenientes son importantes, sobre todo por 2 motivos:

- El uso continuado de lodos de depuradora en agricultura termina por matar lombrices, bacterias del suelo, etc, convirtiendo las tierras de cultivo en yermas al cabo de unas décadas

- La presencia de metales pesados en esos lodos, muy perjudiciales para la salud y que acaban en las lechugas.

Lodos depuradora residuales:


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Os dejo este post de Inna Afinogenova, periodista rusa que hasta hace nada era subdirectora del canal prorruso RT, reconociendo el peso de las sanciones a Rusia en el último párrafo.

⚙Bloomberg: La aerolínea nacional rusa, Aeroflot, podría empezar a desmontar sus aviones dentro de unos tres meses.

Las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia tras la invasión a Ucrania provocaron un déficit de repuestos, según la agencia. La aerolínea cuenta con un parque de mas de 350 aeronaves, la mayoría de ellas son Boeing y Airbus. De momento y a mediano plazo, no hay posibilidad de sustituirlo con aviones rusos (es más, aviones rusos como Sukhoi están compuestos en gran parte por piezas importadas, sancionadas también). 

Según analistas de la compañía IBA, especializada en aviación, para mantener su flota en un estado funcional, la aerolínea rusa tendrá que sacrificar alguno de sus aviones para contar con repuestos necesarios. 

A finales de febrero la Unión Europea obligó a las compañías arrendadoras a romper los contratos con aerolíneas de Rusia. Por ello, Rusia tenía que devolver los aviones a esas compañías, pero se tomó la decisión de nacionalizarlos en lugar de devolver. Si no, el país más grande del mundo se quedaba solo con aviones de producción nacional, Sukhoi, de corto alcance. 

Además, la UE y los EE.UU. han cerrado su espacio aéreo para aviones rusos. Rusia ha cerrado el suyo para los de la UE y EE.UU. en respuesta. 

Hace unos días, el ministro de transporte y expresidente de Aeroflot, Vitaly Savyéliev, afirmó que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia “han destruido casi toda la logística en el país. Tenemos que buscar nuevos corredores logísticos”. 

Aeroflot ha sido una de esas compañías estatales rusas a la que no le encontrabas ninguna pega. Para mí, una de las mejores aerolíneas, y mira que he volado mucho. Después del 24 de febrero, la oleada de sanciones la ha convertido en lo que es ahora. Antes de la guerra, volaban a 56 países, ahora son 13 los destinos a los que puedes llegar con ellos. Algunos de sus directivos han abandonado sus cargos tras el inicio de la guerra y la imposición de sanciones.

Numerosos voceros estatales decían que todas esas miles de sanciones iban a llegar pasase lo que pasase, con invasión o sin invasión. Y sí, es probable que algunas sí iban a llegar debido a ese afán imparable sancionatorio de la UE y EE.UU., que para cada movimiento milimétrico ruso tenían ya preparados más y más paquetes. 

Pero dudo mucho de que “sin invasion” y “en cualquier caso” el país se hubiese encontrado en la necesidad de desmontar aviones nacionalizados para reparar otros y prácticamente sin aviación civil. 

*Todo esto lo escribo porque veo a mucha gente golpeándose en el pecho por lo poco que le han doblegado a Rusia las sanciones, por cómo empiezan algunos países a pagar el gas en rublos, por lo mucho que sufre Europa a consecuencia de todo esto. Y si bien es indudable que esta guerra económica afecta a todos, también es indudable el hecho de que no, no le afecta más (ni en la misma medida) a Europa que a Rusia. Le afecta muchísimo más a Rusia. Lo que sí está claro a estas alturas es quién lo gana todo sin perder absolutamente nada.*


----------



## Harman (24 May 2022)

Tras las declaraciones de Patrushev y Volodin, el Ministerio de Educación ruso ha confirmado que Rusia se retirará del Proceso de Bolonia.

Lo que significa que el sistema educativo del país está a punto de sufrir graves cambios.
Se habla mucho de una vuelta al sistema educativo soviético. Pero está muy claro que no será posible devolverla tal cual sin la sociedad soviética, dentro de la cual existió la educación soviética y que fue realmente moldeada por esa educación.

Por lo tanto, es más probable que veamos algún tipo de modelo híbrido en el que algunos elementos del modelo educativo soviético se implanten en el sistema moderno de educación (para decirlo sin rodeos, no es el mejor) como parte de las reformas. Espero con interés que se aclaren los detalles.

En cuanto al abandono del sistema de Bolonia, totalmente a favor. Se trataba de otro sistema de dependencia de Occidente, que convertía la educación nacional en un apéndice banal del sistema educativo europeo. Estos sistemas de dependencia deben ser desmantelados en todos los ámbitos posibles, no sólo en la educación.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 May 2022)

Complejo "Uran-6" durante el desminado de la costa del puerto de Mariupol


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Al hijoPutin no le preocupa que le maten soldados y tiene carne para la picadora ucraniana pero siempre teniendo en cuenta una cosa, una movilización totalmente general no puede decretar por que en Rusia "todos" estan a favor de la guerra siempre y cuando la carne de cañón no la pongan los pijos de Moscú y algunos sitios mas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han denunciado este martes que Rusia ha posicionado misiles 'Iskander' en una zona de Bielorrusia situada a unos 50 kilómetros de la frontera* y ha alertado de que "la amenaza de ataques con misiles" desde el país vecino "está aumentando"

"El agresor ha movido la división de 'Iskander-M' a la región de Brest, a una distancia de 50 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania", ha dicho el Estado Mayor del Ejército ucraniano en un balance operativo publicado en su cuenta oficial en la red social Facebook


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

El 70% de Severodonetsk está bajo el control de la LPR.
Todas las entregas están siendo liquidadas.
Los ukropos se quejan, pero aún no se han derribado en Lisik. 
Hacia finales de mayo, el norte estará despejado.


La ciudad de Krasny Liman quedó bajo el control de los aliados.


Svetlodarsk está bajo el control operativo de las fuerzas aliadas, la ciudad está siendo limpiada del elemento enemigo.
Así lo dio a conocer la Jefatura de Defensa Territorial de la DPR


Un residente local y soldados de las Fuerzas Aliadas en Svetlodarsk.


Las fuerzas aliadas liberaron la ciudad de Svetlodarsk: la bandera rusa ondea ahora en el edificio del ayuntamiento
Se retiró la bandera ucraniana del edificio del Ayuntamiento y se colgó la tricolor rusa.


Las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk tienen derecho a exigir a Occidente, que patrocinó a los nazis ucranianos, reparaciones por ocho años de agresión en sus territorios. Así lo afirmó el Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa, Nikolai Patrushev.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## Peineto (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ucraina, Von der Leyen si allinea a Usa e Nato. Allontana la pace e spera nel cambio di regime: 'Kiev deve vincere. Russi scelgano loro destino' - Il Fatto Quotidiano
> 
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen detta la linea dell’Unione europea, mette da parte la strategia promossa da Macron, Scholz e Draghi e sposta di nuovo il baricentro europeo in direzione di Washington. Le ultime parole della presidente della Commissione europea, intervenuta al Forum di Davos, frenano le...
> ...




Esta hiena comisionista ha pasado del furor uterino al ardor guerrero. Maravilla de líderes hay en Eurabia...


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ale, pues después de tomar esa aldea ya pueden anexionarse Polonia y los bálticos...
> 
> Retrasaos...



No te mereces ese nick que llevas.


----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Todas las banderas ucranianas colgadas al revés durante la videoconferencia del grupo de contacto sobre Ucrania con el jefe del Pentágono
> 
> Un curioso incidente tuvo lugar durante una reunión del Grupo de Contacto sobre Ucrania en la que participó el jefe del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense. En el fondo, detrás de Lloyd Austin, como debe ser, deberían alternarse las banderas de Ucrania y de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, las banderas ucranianas están al revés por alguna razón.
> 
> ...



Bonita foto: 
- traficante de armas = negro
- nuevo perro loco = blanco
- bozal con gafas = mujer


----------



## Prophet (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los militares ucranianos deben entrar en el territorio de la Crimea ocupada antes de finales de año, ha dicho el jefe del servicio de inteligencia estatal, Kyrylo Budanov.
> 
> También añadió que existen dos opciones para que la Federación Rusa ponga fin a la guerra:
> 1. Cambio de la dirección política preservando formalmente la integridad territorial de Rusia.
> 2. División interna de Rusia en tres o más partes. Serán nuevos estados independientes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## @Durruty (24 May 2022)

❗En Izyum, el ejército ruso ha concentrado un gran grupo de 20 mil soldados: los políticos ucranianos están desmoralizando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

“Las tropas rusas han acumulado en Izyum uno de los grupos militares más grandes en el territorio de Ucrania: se trata de más de 2.500 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. Junto con las tropas auxiliares, esto equivale a más de 20,000 enemigos armados que intentan constantemente avanzar en dirección a Slavyansk para rodear a nuestras tropas en la zona JFO ... ”, dijo Strelnik, diputado del Ayuntamiento de Izyum, en el aire de la teletón nacional.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Rusia advierte de que en otoño tendrá 50 misiles como el Satán II capaces de reducir a enemigos a un "cráter profundo y radiactivo" #Ucrania #Rusia 

Rusia ha afirmado que el próximo otoño contará con armas nucleares capaces de reducir a enemigos a "cráteres radioactivos". El jefe de Roscosmos - agencia aeroespacial rusa - Dmitri Rogozin, confirmó que el país cuenta con nuevos misiles Sarmat-2, más conocidos como 'Satán II', los cuales miden 14 pisos y tienen un peso de 208 toneladas, según el medio Mail Online.

El jefe de Roscosmos y aliado de Putin recomendó a los países "agresores que hablen de forma cortés con Rusia". Además Rogozin mostró imágenes de un agujero de 26 pies de profundidad y 66 pies de ancho como resultado del lanzamiento de un misil sin una ojiva.

El fiel aliado de Putin aseguró que pronto tendrán 50 misiles como el "Satán II" en servicio de combate. El ex viceprimer ministro ya ha hecho varias amenazas a Occidente que involucran a dicho misil. 

Comentó que la carga nuclear del cráter "será bueno, muy grande, muy profundo y radiactivo". Para dicho comunicado han utilizado imágenes en el canal de televisión ruso sobre los agujeros generados por el conocido "Satán II".

El misil intercontinental tiene un alcance de 18.024 km y puede atacar objetivos a 25.556 km/hora tras volar el espacio a través del polo norte o sur.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/500...ir-a-enemigos/

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Severodonetsk La caldera de Severodonetsk ya está terminada. La ciudad ya está bloqueada desde el norte, este y sur. Y su comunicación con la vecina Lisichansk en realidad fue interrumpida



Aún no está cortada la ruta del oeste, pero esta bajo fuego ruso directo. Ya sabemos porque los ucranianos no se retiran de Severodonetsk-Lichiansk.

Simplemente no pueden.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (24 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Lo hacen porque su jefe hace lo mismo. 
Los niños imitan todo lo que hacen sus mayores.


----------



## Peineto (24 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> SÁNCHEZ traicionó al SÁHARA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El primero que traiciionó a la población saharaui -con D.N.I. español, por cierto- fue el súbdito de sí mismo, un tal Juan Carlos de tal y tal. Los demás lo siguieron mansamente como buenos hispaníes.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *SOLO EL PP APOYA LA PROPUESTA DE VOX DE DECLARAR A PUTIN 'PERSONA NON GRATA'. *
> 
> El Congreso ha rechazado este martes martes la petición de Vox de declarar _persona non grata_ a Vladimir Putin, una propuesta que Unidas Podemos y PSOE han tachado de hipócrita y que el PP ha atribuido en parte a su intención de contrarrestar las críticas por oponerse a la retirada de la Llave de Oro de Madrid al líder ruso. En la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara Baja, solo el PP ha votado a favor de la proposición no de ley del grupo de Santiago Abascal y el resto se ha opuesto (15 a favor y 19 en contra). Durante la defensa de la iniciativa, el diputado de Vox Alberto Asarta ha calificado a Putin de "dictador con una personalidad narcisista y con aspiraciones imperialistas y totalitarias, bárbaras y criminales", cuya invasión militar supone una violación del derecho internacional y de la soberanía nacional de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



La derechita otanista retratada.


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

Tropas rusas CORTARON la carretera #Bakhmut-#Lysychansk, tomando posiciones en ella a unos 2 km de #Soledar.
Las fuerzas ucranianas luchan por contener el avance.
Las fuerzas ucranianas también se retiran de la dirección #Svitlodarsk


#Ocheretyne Liberado
#Svitlodarsk Liberado
#Zolote Liberado
#Lyman Liberado


58 brigada de infantería motorizada
14 brigada
115 brigada
101 brigada 
25 brigada aerotransportada
79a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado
Todos se dan por vencidos, no quieren pelear.
Las tropas ucranianas están cansadas de 3 meses de guerra, tienen la moral baja, se quedaron sin municiones, han estado al borde, perdieron la voluntad de luchar.


EL COLAPSO HA COMENZADO
#Zelensky castiga a sus fuerzas por deserciones masivas y falta de voluntad para librar una guerra estúpida.
¡Los mete en la cárcel! 
La brigada 115 se negó a morir en #Severodonestk
el régimen de Kiev los metió en la cárcel, acusándolos de deserción.


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Son igualitos que los malvados nobles de os dibujos animados. Resulta inquietante ver cómo nuestros mandamases no son más que caricaturas ¿En qué lugar nos deja eso a los sojuzgados?



Por lo menos eres consciente, la mayoría sigue dándole al pienso.


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Aca los tienen ,a los dos juntos



El día en que estos psicópatas no vean el amanecer, el mundo será un lugar mejor


----------



## vettonio (24 May 2022)

Inglaterra (sin Escocia) tiene 130000 km2

En el territorio de España, equivaldría a las comunidades de Andalucía, Cataluña y Madrid.

Casi nada.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> El día en que estos psicópatas no vean el amanecer, el mundo será un lugar mejor



"if Russia finds its way back to democracy, the rule of law, the respect for the international rules based order, than it's a clear yes"

Traducción automática: "El día que podamos robar sus materias primas, destruir la cohesión de su sociedad, follarnos a sus mujeres gratis, y dividir Rusia en 40 estados... Pues claro, yes!!!"


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

También puedo proporcionar tales datos que *los PRISIONEROS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los Batallones Nacionales superaron las 11,000 unidades* el 24/05/2022


*SEVERODONETSK 70 por ciento para Rusia y LPR...24.05.2022*


*En KRASNY LIMAN, el 90 por ciento ya es nuestro... *24/05/2022 estaba anocheciendo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Tropas rusas CORTARON la carretera #Bakhmut-#Lysychansk, tomando posiciones en ella a unos 2 km de #Soledar.
> Las fuerzas ucranianas luchan por contener el avance.
> Las fuerzas ucranianas también se retiran de la dirección #Svitlodarsk
> 
> ...



Rusia va a tener problemas para albergar tantos prisioneros.

Dirán que si campos de concentración y tal y tal.....


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania se niega a ocuparse del destino de sus prisioneros de guerra cautivos de la república popular de Donetsk. De hecho, se niega a tratar el destino de la mayoría de sus prisioneros de guerra, que simplemente fueron abandonados por la banda de Zelensky. No son nazis mediáticos de Azovstal, sino carne de cañón ordinaria de la "guerra hasta el último ucraniano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están violando todas las normas Zelensky y su banda. 
Verdaderamente Rusia lucha por la civilización y el derecho internacional.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 May 2022)

Se va cerrando el cerco. Ya tenemos caldero

Parece que el ejército ucraniano ha decidido ceder las ciudades de Myronivsky y Svitlodarsk y retirarse al noroeste a líneas de defensa más confiables debido a la extrema presión rusa en el área de Popasna-Bakhmut-Severodonetsk. El estado de la central eléctrica de Vuhlehirska no está claro.


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)

Sub de la rodina dandole estopa a los ukronazis..comiendo Kalibr


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (24 May 2022)

❗ Batalla por Liman: situación a las 18.00 horas del 24 de mayo de 2022

▪En la mañana del 23 de mayo, las fuerzas aliadas lanzaron un asalto al Liman: ambos bandos se preparaban para el sitio de la ciudad. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo provocaciones, socavaron puentes y minaron instalaciones de infraestructura, y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia despejaron el campo verde y arrastraron reservas.

Las tropas entraron en la ciudad por el lado del asentamiento Drobyshevo y Stavki. Durante el día se ocuparon los distritos del norte de la ciudad.

▪El 24 de mayo se tomó el microdistrito de Zeleny Klin. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se vieron obligadas a abandonar los bosques adyacentes en dirección a Shchurovo que ahora se está disputando.

▪Feroces batallas se están dando en la calle. Independencia (ex Frunze): un barrio administrativo. La principal defensa del enemigo se basa en el complejo ferroviario y la zona industrial de la estación.

▪La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trabaja desde el lado de las montañas de tiza cerca de Raygorodok.

#resumen #Donetsk #mapa #Liman #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia va a tener problemas para albergar tantos prisioneros.
> 
> Dirán que si campos de concentración y tal y tal.....



Tranquilo, en Siberia hay mucho espacio para picar piedras....


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Tropas rusas CORTARON la carretera #Bakhmut-#Lysychansk, tomando posiciones en ella a unos 2 km de #Soledar.
> Las fuerzas ucranianas luchan por contener el avance.
> Las fuerzas ucranianas también se retiran de la dirección #Svitlodarsk
> 
> ...



Si eso se confirma, toda la línea central de los ucranianos en el Donbass se ha derrumbado. A ver que pasa en Artemovsk ( Bakmut ). Si cae, sería una derrota total, y lo de menos serían las tropas ucranianas atrapadas en Lichiansk.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Ahí discrepo, yo nunca he visto gente más parecida a los españoles que en Atenas. Gestos, manera de expresarse, rostros.... 
Hasta el ritmo del idioma, tono de voz... El hecho de que pronuncien J y Z como en español y que el griego solo cuente con las cinco vocales ayuda bastante a que "suene" como nuestra lengua.


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Aca los tienen ,a los dos juntos



El día en que es


El Mercader dijo:


> "if Russia finds its way back to democracy, the rule of law, the respect for the international rules based order, than it's a clear yes"
> 
> Traducción automática: "El día que podamos robar sus materias primas, destruir la cohesión de su sociedad, follarnos a sus mujeres gratis, y dividir Rusia en 40 estados... Pues claro, yes!!!"



Si todo esto no es un juego y lo que quieren es democratizar Rusia, se va a haber un follón.

Apartar a la ue de Rusia hace que ya no sean amigos ni clientes, por lo que no se deben nada, a partir de ese momento ya podrían unirse al ataque. Aparte, si dejamos de consumir sus recursos, esto queramos o no, no puede ser absorbido por otros clientes, al menos en su totalidad, por lo que debilitaría a Rusia.

Saber lo que planean estos cerdos está fuera de mi alcance.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 May 2022)

*La rubia Nazi después de pedir la supresión del código de Nuremberg, tiene nuevas noticias.*



Ursula von der Leyen, este martes. 

*Von der Leyen: “Rusia usa el hambre como arma y bombardea almacenes de cereales”*









Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Guterres viajará a Ucrania el jueves para entrevistarse con Zelenski y Erdogan


Rusia atribuye a un sabotaje las explosiones en un almacén de armamento en Crimea | Es el segundo incidente similar en una instalación militar rusa en la península en una semana | El presidente ucranio pide a sus ciudadanos que eviten acercarse a las bases rusas en los territorios ocupados |...




elpais.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

Es muy contradictorio que los mismos políticos que dicen que Europa Occidental necesita millones de inmigrantes africanos, envíen armas a Ucrania para proteger sus fronteras de sus hermanos eslavos que presumiblemente iban a pagarles pensiones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 May 2022)

❗El ejército ruso liberó Vidrodzhennya y la lucha se trasladó al norte.

El periodista canadiense Neil Hauer informó sobre esto desde el lugar.

Las fuerzas aliadas están ahora a unos 15 km de Artyomovsk.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

Es completamente absurdo que Putin haya preferido una guerra devastadora que usar el coronavirus que era gratis, si alguien tiene una explicación estoy deseando entenderlo


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*La Justicia rusa confirma nueve años de prisión "en régimen severo" al líder opositor Navalny.*
La Justicia rusa ha confirmado este martes *la condena a nueve años de prisión en "régimen severo"* del principal opositor de Rusia, *Alexei Navalny*. Se trata de una decisión esperada, dado que la represión ha aumentado en los últimos años y desde la ofensiva contra Ucrania. Tras un juicio exprés, el Tribunal de la Ciudad de Moscú, al que había recurrido en apelación el carismático activista anticorrupción, ha decidido dejar "sin cambios" la sentencia dictada en primera instancia, destacando que entra en "vigencia inmediata".

El 22 de marzo, Alexeï Navalny, que ya cumplía condena en una colonia del llamado "régimen normal", fue condenado a nueve años de prisión en un régimen "severo", donde las condiciones de detención son más duras. Ahora corresponde a las autoridades penitenciarias trasladarlo a otro lugar de detención.

*"El lugar donde será trasladado es notorio por la tortura y asesinato de prisioneros",* ha tuiteado la portavoz de Navalny, Kira Iarmich, según la cual los rumores evocan la colonia n° 6 de Melekhovo, más de 200 km. al este de Moscú. El líder opositor fue acusado de haber malversado millones de rublos en donaciones pagadas a sus organizaciones anticorrupción.


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Chupa derrota subnormal...estas llorando,no ?,ale ventilate que hiedes


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 May 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La rubia Nazi después de pedir la supresión del código de Nuremberg, tiene nuevas noticias.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Urzula: Me ha dicho un amiguete ruso que quizás estáis tensando la cuerda un poquito y al final lo mismo vais a empezar a ver cositas como estas cerca de tu palacete en Baviera. Vosotros veréis.... Pero quien juega continuamente con fuego se acaba quemando.


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto se soluciona comiendo menos carne y duchándote una vez cada tres semanas



Y no se te olvide decir "Jodete, Putin" al acabar de ducharte con agua fria por supuesto.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 May 2022)

"Стингер" на выходе из атаки, взрыв в воздухе и… Всё". Российские паблики обсуждают гибель летчика-генерала - BBC News Русская служба


В небе над Украиной был сбит и погиб генерал-майор военно-воздушных сил России в отставке Канамат Боташев. Информацию о гибели летчика подтвердили Би-би-си три бывших подчиненных Боташева, которые поддерживали с ним связь после окончания службы.




www.bbc.com





*"Stinger" a la salida del ataque, una explosión en el aire y ... Eso es todo "El público ruso discute la muerte del piloto general*
Hace 6 horas
La aplicación BBC News Russian Service está disponible para IOS y Android . También puedes suscribirte a nuestro canal de Telegram .





*El mayor general retirado de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa, Kanamat Botashev, fue derribado y asesinado en el cielo sobre Ucrania. La información sobre la muerte del piloto fue confirmada a la BBC por tres ex subordinados de Botashev, quienes se mantuvieron en contacto con él después del final del servicio. Solicitaron el anonimato por razones de seguridad personal.*
Botashev es el piloto de más alto rango cuya muerte se conoció . Antes de su jubilación, fue comandante de un regimiento de aviación. La participación de un oficial de tan alto rango en las batallas aéreas puede hablar tanto de cuán difíciles son las tareas que Moscú establece para los pilotos militares como de la falta de especialistas altamente calificados.
El domingo 22 de mayo, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció que un avión de ataque ruso Su-25 fue derribado en el cielo sobre la región de Luhansk. El piloto no tuvo tiempo de eyectarse, según el informe.
Uno de los antiguos colegas de Botashev confirmó a la BBC que en Ucrania, el general retirado realizó tareas en el Su-25.

Discutimos esta historia en el podcast del Servicio Ruso de la BBC "¿Qué fue?"
"¡Hoy murió Kanamat! Distrito de Popasnaya, 8:25... La primera llamada de los NAR-s (misiles aéreos no guiados - _BBC_ ), la segunda - bombas... Stinger a la salida del ataque, una explosión en el aire y... Eso es todo", dijo el participante de las discusiones en uno de los canales de telegramas rusos.
El administrador eliminó este comentario, pero otros miembros continuaron la discusión usando las iniciales C.H.B.
"Adiós, comandante... Hay pocas personas en este planeta que vivieron tanto en el cielo como usted. El cielo se lleva lo mejor, hoy se lo llevó a usted", escribió Fighterbomber , un canal de telegramas autorizado en los círculos militares rusos. pilotos
Según fuentes abiertas , la BBC tiene conocimiento de la muerte en Ucrania de al menos 31 pilotos militares rusos. Estas son pérdidas sensibles para la fuerza aérea, aunque los números reales pueden ser mayores.

Callejones en cementerios y cientos de oficiales: lo que se sabe sobre las pérdidas de Rusia en Ucrania
Rusia clasificará datos sobre familiares de soldados muertos en Ucrania
"El resultado positivo es casi cero". Lo que se sabe sobre los marineros desaparecidos del crucero "Moskva"
Botashev era un piloto de francotiradores. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la formación de un piloto de este tipo lleva entre 10 y 12 años y cuesta alrededor de 8 millones de dólares.
En los foros militares rusos, uno puede encontrar declaraciones de que el estado de un piloto de francotirador no es tanto un indicador de habilidad como un tributo al mérito, y que con mayor frecuencia no se otorga a quienes disparan con precisión, sino a quienes tienen más estrellas en las correas de los hombros.

*¿Quién es el general Botashev?*
Kanamat Botashev nació en 1959 en Karachay-Cherkessia, se graduó en el Instituto Superior de Aviación Militar de Yeysk y se graduó como cazabombardero. Ascendió de teniente a general.
Botashev comandaba un regimiento de la Base Aérea de la Guardia en Voronezh. Su carrera militar se truncó en junio de 2012 cuando fue acusado de estrellar un caza Su-27 cerca de Petrozavodsk. Según escribió Novaya Gazeta , el general le pidió a su amigo el coronel que lo llevara en el Su-27, en el que no tenía permiso para volar.
Despegaron con una chispa, en vuelo Botashev decidió realizar acrobacias aéreas, pero perdió el control. El caza de primera línea cayó en picada y se estrelló, los pilotos expulsados.
"Solo quería volar un caza de este tipo, pero no tuve en cuenta que ese avión tiene sus propias características", explicó Botashev en el juicio.






FOTÓGRAFO,VLADÍMIR LARIÓNOV/ITAR-TASS
Kanamat Botashev en la corte. Año 2013

Al mismo tiempo, resultó que Botashev ya tenía una violación oficial similar: en 2011, sin permiso, voló el avión Su-34.
Como resultado, Botashev fue declarado culpable del accidente aéreo y condenado a cuatro años de libertad condicional y una multa de 5 millones de rublos.
Después del juicio, Botashev se retiró de las fuerzas armadas y trabajó como vicepresidente de la DOSAAF de San Petersburgo y la región de Leningrado para la aviación. En el momento de esta publicación, Botashev todavía se mencionaba en la sección del manual DOSAAF de la región y en la página de la clase de cadetes de aviación "Baltic Wings".
La BBC envió una solicitud al Ministerio de Defensa ruso para que comentara la información sobre la posible muerte de Botashev y está esperando una respuesta.

BBC Podcast: ¿Cómo murió un piloto general ruso en Ucrania y qué hizo allí?
*Problemas en el cielo*
No está claro cómo el general retirado de 63 años terminó pilotando un Su-25 en Ucrania. Antiguos subordinados de Botashev sugirieron que "simplemente no podía mantenerse alejado".
Desde principios de marzo, las oficinas de alistamiento y registro militar ruso, las organizaciones patrióticas y el PMC Wagner han estado haciendo campaña activamente para atraer a las personas para que sean enviadas a Ucrania. Según fuentes abiertas, la BBC descubrió que al menos nueve soldados rusos retirados mayores de 50 años murieron en Ucrania. Uno de ellos, el comandante aerotransportado retirado Valery Statilko, como Botashev, tenía más de 60 años.





FOTÓGRAFO,AGENCIA ANADOLU A TRAVÉS DE GETTY IMAGES
Aproximadamente tal Su-25 fue derribado en el cielo sobre Ucrania






¿Qué era?
Explicamos de manera rápida, simple y clara lo que sucedió, por qué es importante y qué sucederá a continuación.
episodios
Podcast del final de la historia
Según el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, el SU-25 fue derribado cerca de la ciudad de Popasnaya. Es en esta zona donde ahora se desarrollan las batallas más encarnizadas, ya que el ejército ruso, por un lado, intenta avanzar hacia Kramatorsk, y por otro, alcanzar las fronteras administrativas de la región de Luhansk y rodear la tropas ucranianas.

Según la inteligencia británica, la ofensiva rusa se está estancando. Una de las razones de esto es la falta de dominio de la aviación rusa en el cielo. A pesar de que en las primeras semanas de la guerra, el ejército ruso lanzó ataques masivos contra las instalaciones militares ucranianas, Ucrania resistió el ataque y está utilizando activamente tanto los sistemas de defensa aérea de largo alcance como los MANPADS.
Según el Estado Mayor de Ucrania, desde el 24 de febrero ya han sido derribados 204 aviones militares rusos. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no se pronuncia sobre estas cifras y no ha actualizado la información sobre sus pérdidas desde finales de marzo.
_Si desea compartir información sobre los muertos, contáctenos usando _este formulario.
De fuentes abiertas se sabe sobre la muerte en Ucrania de al menos dos generales activos del ejército ruso. Rusia ha confirmado la muerte de los generales de división Andrei Sukhovetsky y Vladimir Frolov.
Las autoridades ucranianas informaron la muerte de otros siete generales rusos, pero al menos dos de ellos, Magomed Tushaev y Andrey Mordvichev, resultaron estar vivos, aparecen periódicamente en grabaciones de video y continúan participando en hostilidades en el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Chupa derrota subnormal...estas llorando,no ?,ale ventilate que hiedes



El coño de tu puta madre si que huele.....cacho cabron........


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Los ucranianos ya quieren cambiar a alguien, quién será esa persona tan importante que tienen los rusos de ellos. Van saliendo cositas.
La fiscal general de Ucrania Venediktova anunció la posibilidad de canjear al luchador ruso Vadim Shishimarin, condenado a cadena perpetua con fines propagandísticos por un presunto asesinato en la región de Sumy:

"Nuestros escenarios para el desarrollo de eventos pueden ser completamente diferentes. Puedes intercambiar a una persona después de los veredictos de los tribunales ..." - dijo.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El coño de tu puta madre si que huele.....cacho cabron........



Tomate la pastilla y habla con el administrador que borre tus mensajes no vaya a ser que algún día te persigan por odio


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Los 27 dan luz verde a la exención de aranceles para las importaciones desde Ucrania*
Los Veintisiete han dado este martes su visto bueno a *la suspensión durante un año de los aranceles europeos sobre las importaciones procedentes de Ucrania*, una medida que ya cuenta con la aprobación de la Eurocámara y que pretende dar un nuevo apoyo a la economía del país en guerra.

La Comisión Europea presentó hace semanas la propuesta detallada para liberar durante doce meses de gravámenes y otras barreras comerciales a los contingentes exportados desde Ucrania, con el objetivo de *ayudar a Ucrania a recuperar sus rutas comerciales con el exterior*, lastradas por la invasión rusa. En concreto, la exención abarca* la suspensión total de aranceles para las mercancías industriales, la suspensión también de los precios de entrada para frutas y hortalizas y de las medidas antidumping*, además de medidas de salvaguarda para las importaciones del acero durante un año.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Exclusivo. Lista de francotiradores de "Azov". Encontrado en una memoria USB dejada por uno de los militantes en Azovstal.

En una de las bases de Azov en Mariupol, también encontraron parte del archivo personal de uno de los militantes, que publica RIA Novosti. Él, como en estas listas, no aparece bajo el nombre y apellido, sino bajo el número de serie que se le ha asignado.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tomate la pastilla y habla con el administrador que borre tus mensajes no vaya a ser que algún día te persigan por odio



La pastilla te le metes tú por el culo......GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Los amanecer dorado eran una panda de quinquis como los Azov. Escoria, lumpen.
Tú coges un túrquico de Asia Central y es de rasgos orientales, poco tiene en común con un anatolio, además de liquidar armenios, griegos, asirios y kurdos, se mezclaron bastante....


----------



## Fermoselle (24 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *La rubia Nazi después de pedir la supresión del código de Nuremberg, tiene nuevas noticias.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenida a la querra ................ tonta del bote..


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2022)

*Estados Unidos indaga en Ucrania la guerra contra China*



Estados Unidos y la OTAN muestran la guerra de Ucrania insistiendo en el ataque ruso de febrero de 2022, pero la guerra comenzó hace años, tras el golpe de Estado del Maidán de 2014.

Y mucho antes de la intervención rusa de febrero, Occidente estaba llenando de armas el país, entregando a Zelenski armamento moderno. Ignorando la guerra que desangraba el Donbás desde 2014, Estados Unidos lanzó la campaña propagandística sobre la «amenaza rusa» presentando a Ucrania como un país indefenso, algo que está muy lejos de la realidad: Estados Unidos ha equipado a un ejército de más de seiscientos mil hombres, instruyendo a sus unidades, con la CIA desarrollando redes en todo el país y formando a los servicios secretos ucranianos. Cuando estalló la guerra, Washington, que ha violado la soberanía de muchos países en las últimas décadas, bramó ante la vulneración de la ucraniana.

Sabemos ahora que el detonante para que Rusia entrase en Ucrania fue la evidencia de que Kiev preparaba una gran ofensiva sobre el Donbás, riesgo añadido a la negativa de Estados Unidos a considerar las propuestas de Moscú sobre la 
seguridad en Europa. Las opciones rusas eran limitadas, y el gobierno de Putin optó por una muy arriesgada: adelantarse a la ofensiva ucraniana en el Donbás para forzar después a Kiev a declarar su neutralidad y su renuncia a la entrada en la OTAN podía precipitar el aumento de la ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania, reforzar a la OTAN y atar más a la Unión Europea al carro belicista de Washington, explícito desde la llegada de Biden a la presidencia. En esta grave crisis, Zelenski y su gobierno son apenas figurantes del teatro, porque se ha gestado en el Pentágono y en el cuartel general de la OTAN. 

China sabía también que el gobierno de Kiev, instigado por Estados Unidos, se preparaba para atacar el Donbás, y amenazaba con atacar también Crimea, y que Washington estaba convirtiendo Ucrania en una peligrosa plataforma armada contra Rusia. La agresividad nacionalista ucraniana, deseosa de azuzar a Occidente para acosar a Moscú, llegó al punto de que Zelenski y su gobierno se declararon dispuestos a albergar armamento nuclear norteamericano.

En 2021, el embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, el duro ultranacionalista Andriy Melnyk, defendió la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN y su conversión en potencia nuclear, declaración que tenía, obviamente, el beneplácito de Kiev y la aprobación de Washington. Y Zelenski reiteró ese mensaje al Foro de Doha en marzo de 2022 afirmando que «son necesarias las armas nucleares para defenderse de una invasión». Estados Unidos, que dispone de armas nucleares en cinco países europeos, podía desplegar otras en Ucrania. Antes del inicio de la guerra, Rusia había presentado a Estados Unidos sus reclamaciones: eran factibles, y las demandas no eran exageradas. En esencia, pedían el cumplimiento de los acuerdos de Minsk y el compromiso de que la OTAN no seguiría su expansión hacia el Este, aceptando así la neutralidad ucraniana. Pero Estados Unidos se negó a ese pacto razonable. También Zelenski, que rechazó ese posible pacto que mantenía el Donbás en Ucrania, y no quiso dejar de sabotear la llegada de agua a Crimea.

Las líneas que trazan la política exterior de Washington las definió un subsecretario de Defensa estadounidense, Elbridge A. Colby, el principal autor de la _National Defense Strategy_ de 2018, el más relevante documento sobre la estrategia militar de Estados Unidos de los últimos veinticinco años. Colby es un veterano de Iraq, y en su libro _The Strategy of Denial: American Defense in an Age of Great Power Conflict, _publicado a finales de 2021, reveló las preocupacines de Estados Unidos: en la era del «conflicto entre grandes potencias» Rusia es un país importante pero el principal reto es China. Por eso, Estados Unidos está indagando ahora en Ucrania la guerra contra China.

La ofensiva rusa se detuvo en Kiev, en una maniobra de difícil explicación, y ha continuado en el sur del país y en el Donbás. Ahora, cuarenta países luchan, con hombres ucranianos y armas occidentales, contra Rusia en las llanuras negras: la OTAN más Australia, Canadá, Israel, Qatar, Finlandia y Noruega, entre otros. Georgia ha rechazado la propuesta de Kiev (inspirada por Estados Unidos y la OTAN) de abrir otro frente aprovechando la situación de Abjasia y Osetia del sur; y distintas fuentes calculan en más de veinte mil mercenarios enviados por Estados Unidos y sus aliados a Ucrania, como hicieron en Siria movilizando a decenas de miles de _yihadistas. _Ahora sabemos también que miembros del Batallón Azov fueron entrenados en Estados Unidos y Polonia, e incluso en Canadá, y que los integrantes de esas fuerzas superan los cien mil hombres, la mayoría nazis y de extrema derecha. La visita a Kiev de Austin y Blinken fue la confirmación de que Estados Unidos pretende «romper la espalda» de Rusia. Austin, jefe del Pentágono, no descartó el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN, porque la alianza “siempre mantendrá el principio de puertas abiertas”.

El rearme europeo y la _cumbre_ de ministros de Defensa en la base norteamericana de Ramstein son la constatación de que la Unión Europea liga su destino a los planes belicistas de Washington, que explican el nuevo presupuesto alemán de guerra, el incremento de tropas de la OTAN en toda Europa oriental y la posible entrada de tropas polacas y rumanas en Ucrania. Tras cinco rondas de sanciones económicas de la Unión Europea a Rusia, y el acuerdo europeo de facilitar armamento pesado a Zelenski, Rusia (que cerró el gas a Polonia y Bulgaria, ante su negativa a pagarlo en rublos) fue acusada por Von der Leyen de realizar un _chantaje_ a la Unión, aunque Polonia sigue comprando gas ruso, gracias al bombeo inverso que facilita Alemania. Bruselas anuncia el sexto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia con la propuesta de embargo petrolero y la desconexión del sistema SWIFT del mayor banco moscovita, el Sberbank.

Por el momento, Estados Unidos no tiene intención de enviar tropas a Ucrania pero apoyaría que sus aliados lo hiciesen: Polonia, uno de los países más agresivos con Moscú, mantiene discretas reclamaciones territoriales y no haría ascos a una partición de Ucrania. Según el SVR, inteligencia exterior rusa, Estados Unidos no se opondría a la incorporación del occidente ucraniano a Polonia si la evolución de la guerra culminase con la partición del país. El general de división Michael S. Repass, ex comandante del SOCEUR (_Special Operations Command Europe_), que ha asesorado al gobierno de Kiev durante los seis últimos años, mantiene que Estados Unidos, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Francia y Polonia deben crear y entrenar a cinco nuevas brigadas ucranianas, cuarenta mil soldados más, para enfrentarse a Rusia. El general, que ha servido en Kiev con el acuerdo de Washington, apuesta por la escalada militar. Mientras las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev están, en la práctica, paralizadas, Biden ha pedido al Congreso otros 33.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania, la mayor parte en armamento. Antes, Washington ya había aprobado 13.600 millones, lo que eleva su contribución a la guerra a 46.000 millones, que irán acompañados del despliegue de tropas norteamericanas en la región. Es la señal de que el gobierno de Biden apuesta por la escalada de la guerra: no quiere derramar sangre de sus soldados, pero está dispuesto a luchar hasta el último ucraniano.

La intervención del representante chino en la ONU fue contundente: «La expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este no solo fracasó en hacer a Europa más segura, sino que también sembró las semillas del conflicto.» No solo China es consciente de ello. También buena parte del mundo: Lula declaró a _Time_ que Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea eran también responsables del estallido de la guerra, y el Papa Francisco hizo referencia a los «ladridos de la OTAN». Washington sabe que la derrota de Rusia sería un duro golpe para las perspectivas de un mundo multipolar más justo, y la tensión en el estrecho de Formosa, la nueva agresividad japonesa y australiana y el reforzamiento del AUKUS son señales de que está valorando la carta taiwanesa para encender la guerra en oriente.

De la misma forma que Estados Unidos y la OTAN llevaron a Rusia a una situación límite en Europa oriental que ha desembocado en la guerra de Ucrania, pueden tener la tentación de reventar el tablero estratégico en el sudeste asiático, provocando a China en Taiwán: la secretaria del Ejército estadounidense, Christine Wormuth, declaró en el _Armed Services Committee_ del Senado, que el Pentágono está evaluando la posibilidad de desplegar tropas en el sudeste asiático para intervenir «en el posible conflicto entre China y Taiwán». Y esa escalada entre potencias nucleares, urdida por el ansia estadounidense por mantener su hegemonía, puede encender una nueva guerra mundial. La guerra no es inevitable, pero China tendrá que mostrar toda su habilidad, toda su paciencia y su sabiduría, para evitar que el mundo se deslice hacia la catástrofe.

Fuente:/Mundo obrero


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Los soldados capturados de Azovstal serán juzgados por un tribunal internacional en la RPD

Según el jefe de la región, no solo los miembros del batallón nacional, sino también los militantes que siguen sus órdenes y actúan de acuerdo con la ideología nazi deben comparecer ante el tribunal.

“No importa cómo jueguen, algunas personas, sé que hay diferentes opiniones, emociones, si el enemigo depuso las armas, entonces la corte decide su destino futuro, si es un criminal nazi, entonces este es un tribunal, ”, dijo el jefe de la DPR.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Defensa condecora a los dos militares que han coordinado la llegada de ayuda de España a Ucrania.*
La ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, ha condecorado este martes a dos militares que han coordinado la llegada de la ayuda enviada por España a Ucrania desde la invasión de Rusia iniciada a finales de febrero.

En concreto, la ministra ha impuesto la Cruz al Mérito Militar con distintivo amarillo al coronel del Ejército de Tierra *José Carlos de Antonio Alcázar*, agregado de Defensa en Berlín y acreditado en Polonia, y al brigada del Ejército del Aire *Jesús Antonio Martín*, ayudante de la Agregaduría. Para facilitar el traslado del material a Ucrania, *ambos militares se trasladaron a la base aérea de Rzeszow*, ubicada en Polonia y cercana a la frontera, que funciona como 'hub' logístico para el apoyo militar de la OTAN y la UE.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

En una escuela uzbeka, una niña abandonó el segundo piso luego de un conflicto con un maestro.

A juzgar por la reacción de los estudiantes, en cada lección alguien sale por la ventana.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Esto es, para que lo vea la basura prorrusa del foro:

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado este lunes que las tropas rusas han realizado "una masacre" en el este del país, en la región del Donbás, y ha advertido de que las próximas semanas "serán difíciles" en el marco de la invasión rusa al país

"La situación de lucha más difícil hoy en día es en el Donbás. Bajmut, Popasna, Severodonetsk. En esta dirección los ocupantes han concentrado su mayor actividad hasta ahora (...) Están tratando de destruir todo lo que vive allí. Literalmente. *Nadie destruyó el Donbás tanto como lo hace ahora el Ejército ruso*", ha denunciado

#Ucrania #Rusia 

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Es cuestión de credenciales. China tiene la población y la economía suficentes para dominar el mundo. Rusia por si sola no, pero es una vaca de recursos naturales y agrícolas muy golosa y que sin duda da una ventaja impresionante para quien la tenga en su corral, que desde luego no será el corral de EEUU. Ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista Rusia la ha cagado porque "no deberían casarse con nadie" y cabalgar como potencia secundaria e independiente con un pie puesto en China, otro en La India, otro en la UE, otro en EEUU y quizás en alguna otra potencia mediana como Japón, Brasil, etc.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China empiezan a ir de la manita




objetivo ??


El Mercader dijo:


> Hola Urzula: Me ha dicho un amiguete ruso que quizás estáis tensando la cuerda un poquito y al final lo mismo vais a empezar a ver cositas como estas cerca de tu palacete en Baviera. Vosotros veréis.... Pero quien juega continuamente con fuego se acaba quemando.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069221




a mi lo que me deja acojonado es que en los sistema de inteligencia rusos Rota es el tercer objetivo a destruir de forma inmediata en caso de guerra nuclear


que hay en rota que les preocupa tanto ?


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> El día en que es
> 
> Si todo esto no es un juego y lo que quieren es democratizar Rusia, se va a haber un follón.
> 
> ...



Claro que puede ser absorvido y lo será .. Con ese recursos incluso ellos mismos podrán mejorar su bienestar mientras nosotros lo empeoramos.


----------



## vettonio (24 May 2022)

Imágenes espectaculares.

Momento del encuentro de hoy entre el F-15 japonés y el Tu-95MS ruso, que patrullaba junto a la Fuerza Aérea China en la región de Asia-Pacífico


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Por lo que leo el estado de emergencia de Hungría se suma al ya vigente desde 2015 por la crisis migratoria y al de 2020 por la pandemia, que en principio vence el 31 de mayo.
Poderes especiales para legislar sin consultar al parlamento. Poco más que reforzar el poder del gobierno en temas de refugiados y económicos.
Budapest reitera que sancionar el petróleo ruso no está sobre la mesa y ni será del orden del día la próxima cumbre europea.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol han denunciado el hallazgo de unos 200 cadáveres en avanzado estado de descomposición en el interior de un refugio situado en los bajos de un edificio destruido por los ataques rusos

"Durante el desescombro de un edificio de varias plantas cerca de la estación suburbana, se encontraron en el sótano unos 200 cadáveres bajo los escombros con un alto grado de descomposición", ha escrito Petró Andryushchenko, portavoz del alcalde de Mariúpol, en un mensaje en Telegram, recogido por la agencia Unian*

#Ucrania #Rusia

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cuestión de credenciales. China tiene la población y la economía suficentes para dominar el mundo. Rusia por si sola no, pero es una vaca de recursos naturales y agrícolas muy golosa y que sin duda da una ventaja impresionante para quien la tenga en su corral, que desde luego no será el corral de EEUU. Ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista Rusia la ha cagado porque "no deberían casarse con nadie" y cabalgar como potencia secundaria e independiente con un pie puesto en China, otro en La India, otro en la UE, otro en EEUU y quizás en alguna otra potencia mediana como Japón, Brasil, etc.



Los dirigentes rusos querian estar con occidente, en plano de igualdad pero con occidente. Sus millonarios querian compartir regatas con los nuestros. Ha sido occidente el que les ha negado esa posibilidad.

Los anglos que dirigen occidente son de la mentalidad de mando o te ataco, los chinos no. Es un pais enorme muy homogeneo, al que se le conocen pocas guerras fuera de sus fronteras. Son mejores para se socios, claro que iran a lo suyo, pero no intentaran humillarte.


----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Un sistema antitanque inglés NLAW fue capturado por tropas rusas cerca de Lyman quienes lo utilizaron como...ducha.



Innovación.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Una cantidad récord de petróleo ruso está atrapada en el mar debido a las sanciones (alrededor de 62 millones de barriles de petróleo de los "Urales", tres veces más que antes de la guerra), escribe Reuters. *

Los comerciantes están tratando de encontrar compradores para el petróleo, pero nadie está dispuesto.


----------



## JAGGER (24 May 2022)

Con su ridícula gorra modelo Kutnesov se cubre de gloria desnazificando un stinger. 
Respeto!


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> objetivo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En rota está el primer anillo del AEGIS:

El AEGIS es el sistema que controla todo el escudo "antimisiles" americano. El mismo es el primer sistema defensivo-ofensivo que los americanos usarían para intentar parar o iniciar un ataque nuclear.

El AEGIS puede ser ofensivo o defensivo y el mando de control del mismo está en *Rota* y en la base de americana de Ramstein en Alemania.


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro que puede ser absorvido y lo será .. Con ese recursos incluso ellos mismos podrán mejorar su bienestar mientras nosotros lo empeoramos.



Aunque me parece difícil de creer, no puedo decir lo contrario, el volumen de exportaciones a la ue tiene que ser enorme.

Queda otro problema, la ue no estará atada de manos en el plano militar al librarse de las importaciones de energía, eso es un peligro. Aparte, la gran propaganda antirusa que nos están metiendo.


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a mi lo que me deja acojonado es que en los sistema de inteligencia rusos Rota es el tercer objetivo a destruir de forma inmediata en caso de guerra nuclear
> 
> 
> que hay en rota que les preocupa tanto ?




Rota es la sede del *escudo antimisiles norteamericano*, compuesto por cuatro destructores, el ‘USS Donald Cook’, ‘USS Ross’, ‘USS Porter’ y el ‘USS Carney’.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

No sería una unión, sino una absorción. Y creo que es muy, muy improbable que Polonia limite con China. Antes revienta Rusia en mil pedazos. Por ejemplo, San Petersburgo es sobre todo una ciudad .... europea y báltica, muy poco que ver con China.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

leed esto



https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/rankings/strong-military


----------



## Julc (24 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Cerdos hijos de mil putas, mientras ellos a salvo en su casa.



En España, la borregada aplaudiría la noticia y pediría más.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*El canciller alemán Scholz destaca la "gran voluntad" en la UE de embargar el petróleo ruso.*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha dicho este martes que *su país ve "factible" dejar de importar petróleo ruso para finales de este año* y ha asegurado que en la Unión Europea hay una "gran voluntad" de avanzar en ese camino, aunque hay naciones para las que esta meta presenta más complicaciones.

"Para ser claros, saldremos de esto (de la importación de petróleo ruso) y, en el caso de algunos países, tomará un poco más de tiempo, pero al final hay una gran voluntad de ir por este camino", ha señalado Scholz este martes en una rueda de prensa celebrada en Pretoria tras haberse reunido con el presidente de Sudáfrica, Cyril Ramaphosa, dentro de un viaje que el mandatario alemán está haciendo por África.

Consultado por la prensa, Scholz ofreció un panorama detallado sobre los avances de la UE en cuanto a las sanciones energéticas contra Moscú. *Respecto al carbón, el mandatario alemán afirmó que el embargo es muy "manejable", ya que existen numerosos proveedores disponibles*. Respecto al petróleo, se mostró seguro de que el bloque europeo logrará concretar la sanción, ya que existe, según él, una "gran voluntad" de avanzar por ese camino.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una cantidad récord de petróleo ruso está atrapada en el mar debido a las sanciones (alrededor de 62 millones de barriles de petróleo de los "Urales", tres veces más que antes de la guerra), escribe Reuters. *
> 
> Los comerciantes están tratando de encontrar compradores para el petróleo, pero nadie está dispuesto.



No te preocupes que ya lo compran tus amigos americanos. 








Petróleo continua al alza ante tensiones por sanciones a Rusia


Nueva York, 24 may (Prensa Latina) Los precios de las dos principales denominaciones petroleras mantuvieron hoy una tendencia al alza, a la espera de una posible prohibición de las importaciones del petróleo ruso desde Europa.




www.prensa-latina.cu




Cuando todo lo pagues más caro no te quejes oveja.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Imágenes espectaculares.
> 
> Momento del encuentro de hoy entre el F-15 japonés y el Tu-95MS ruso, que patrullaba junto a la Fuerza Aérea China en la región de Asia-Pacífico



Debe ser fake...
Acaba de postear el retrasado que Rusia no puede fabricar aviones, y que los Sukhoi se hacen con piezas de importación. 
No dicen de que país, pero cualquiera podría hacer aviones mejor que la potencia nuclear con algunas piezas de armamento más avanzadas del planeta.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Járkov se deshace de los nombres rusos.*
En la segunda ciudad de Ucrania *ya no hay espacio para una vía que lleve el nombre del "país invasor",* proclama el estudiante de arte Evguen Devyatka en la antigua 'Avenida Moscú', rebautizada como 'Héroes de Járkov' en homenaje a los defensores de la ciudad.

Esta gran ciudad en el noreste *ya cambió los nombres de tres calles y casi 200 nombres de su toponimia actual están en el punto de mira.* "Los nombres están asociados a una nación, a un país. ¿Qué está haciendo este país? Hemos visto lo que están haciendo. Todo lo que es ruso, fuera", lanza Laryssa Vassylchenko, una ingeniera de 59 años.

Mykyta Gavrylenko, militar, se deja llevar frente al pedestal donde hace unos días estaba la estatua de Alejandro Nevsky, ya arrancada por un camión. "Esta gente está en contra de Ucrania, atacaron, mataron a nuestros ciudadanos".

Crónica de la agencia AFP.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> objetivo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Así es la Base de Rota (diariodecadiz.es)


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cuestión de credenciales. China tiene la población y la economía suficentes para dominar el mundo. Rusia por si sola no, pero es una vaca de recursos naturales y agrícolas muy golosa y que sin duda da una ventaja impresionante para quien la tenga en su corral, que desde luego no será el corral de EEUU. Ahora bien, desde mi punto de vista *Rusia la ha cagado porque "no deberían casarse con nadie" y cabalgar como potencia secundaria e independiente con un pie puesto en China, otro en La India, otro en la UE, otro en EEUU y quizás en alguna otra potencia mediana como Japón, Brasil, etc.*



Ahora cambia la palabra "Rusia" por Europa.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Así es la Base de Rota (diariodecadiz.es)



Pues es un sitio estratégico en el Mediterráneo, algo importante deben de tener allí.


----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En realidad ambos han perdido y lo que si es cierto es que la relación no será fácil ni rápido recomponerla .. Para ambos miseria y los ganadores estan en Asia y America.



Europa aumenta su dependencia absoluta de EEUU y Rusia cae en una dependencia absoluta de China. Jugada maestra de Putin, "iba a salvar Europa y lo que hace es cargársela". Pero vamos, son nuestras costumbres, en el silo XX destruimos dos veces Europa para que se beneficiaran terceros.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (24 May 2022)

Y al gilipollas del Switchblade lanzado contra un T72 en un video que se corta a la mitad (y no se ve nada)... Hay que ser capullo para creer que la carga de un dron antipersona que se mueve a 80km/h puede llegar a rozar al blindado.
Dais verguenza ajena.
Parece que tengais 12 años.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> No te preocupes que ya lo compran tus amigos americanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema no es el precio sino financiar esas compras, debido a las sanciones de los bancos rusos. Los indios dicen que la vida es muy dura y reclaman a Rusia descuentos de casi 50% sobre el precio de referencia del barril de Brent.

Podría parecer que las sanciones no funcionan y, desde luego, su alcance es limitado. Pero algo sí hacen: quienes se están llenando los bolsillos de verdad son las petroleras indias, no las rusas .


Por cierto venao,que tienes mas cuernos que un ciervo de 20 años.....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Pues es un sitio estratégico en el Mediterráneo, algo importante deben de tener allí.



Escudo antimisil y vete a saber que mas. (submarinos nucleares usanos)


----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al loro con este vídeo (tiene subtítulos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Alyona Ivanivna Shkrum* *34 años*


> *Shkrum* estudió Derecho en la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko de Kiev, tiene un *máster *en *Derecho *por la *Universidad París 1 Panthéon-Sorbonne* y por el *Trinity Hall de la Universidad de Cambridge*.
> Antes de ser elegido diputado popular de Ucrania, *Shkrum trabajó *como *abogado *de la *política Iryna Herashchenko* y como *experto *en *defensa *de la *ONG *socia del *ACNUR*.
> En *2016*, *Shkrum ganó *el *premio Top 30* *under 30* del *Kyiv Post* (EE.UU.)
> En las *elecciones parlamentarias ucranianas* de *2019*, *Shkrum *volvió a ser *candidata *por *Batkivshchyna ("Patria")*, mientras que su *marido*, *Dmytro Natalukha*, lo fue por el partido *Servidor del Pueblo*








Las parlamentarias ucranianas Yevheniya Kravchuk, Ivanna Klympush-Tsintsadze, Anastasiia Radina, Alyona Shkrum y Yulia Klymenko hablaron anoche. Fotografía: Gian Ehrenzeller/EPA


----------



## .Kaikus (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los amanecer dorado eran una panda de quinquis como los Azov. Escoria, lumpen.
> Tú coges un túrquico de Asia Central y es de rasgos orientales, poco tiene en común con un anatolio, además de liquidar armenios, griegos, asirios y kurdos, se mezclaron bastante....



Aunque masacraron hombres y mujeres, los otomanos llenaban sus serrallos con mujeres balcanicas, griegas, armenias, yazidies, estas para poder salir del haren se convertian al islam y se casaban con su dueño, mejoraban algo su situacion pasaban de esclava a esposa...



PD- Los turcos siguen siendo un peligro para los europeos y la UE, siguen intentando expandirse.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Escudo antimisil y vete a saber que mas. (submarinos nucleares usanos)



Desde ese punto controlan media África, poca broma con lo que deben de tener allí metido.


----------



## niraj (24 May 2022)

[ Photo ]
Buenos titulares hoy en la Prensa británica. "Kissinger: Ucrania debe ceder territorio a Rusia". 
¡Qué buena idea!

t.me/kornilov1968/10598


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Von der Leyen alerta de una crisis alimentaria: "La artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales"*

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha acusado al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de estar utilizando "el hambre y el grano" como arma de guerra y pidió colaboración internacional con "urgencia" para aplacar los "crecientes signos de una crisis alimentaria".

"Hoy, la artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales en toda Ucrania deliberadamente. Y los buques de guerra rusos en el Mar Negro están bloqueando los barcos ucranianos llenos de trigo y semillas de girasol", dijo Von der Leyen en su intervención ante el Foro de Davos.

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea aseguró que hay "soluciones y un horizonte" si se actúa "con urgencia" para superar "este enorme desafío desde la "cooperación" internacional.

En un discurso absolutamente centrado en la invasión de Rusia sobre Ucrania y las consecuencias de esa guerra en la población ucraniana, las cadenas de suministro o la volatilidad de los precios energéticos, Von der Leyen dedicó especial atención a la falta de cereales en los mercados globales.

Los campos de trigo de Ucrania "han sido quemados" y "el ejército del Kremlin está confiscando reservas de granos y maquinaria", dijo Von der Leyen, quien deslizó que esas acciones traen "recuerdos de un pasado oscuro" relacionado con las incautaciones de cosechas soviéticas y la "devastadora hambruna de 1930".

Ucrania tiene 20 millones de toneladas de cereal bloqueadas en su territorio y sus exportaciones han caído de 5 millones de toneladas al mes antes de la guerra a entre 200.000 y 1 millón de toneladas actualmente.

Además, Rusia está "acumulando sus propias exportaciones de alimentos como una forma de chantaje, frenando suministros para aumentar los precios mundiales, o el comercio de trigo a cambio de apoyo político", es decir, está "usando el hambre y el grano para ejercer el poder", denunció Von der Leyen.

https://cadenaser.com/nacional/2022/...es-cadena-ser/


----------



## hartman (24 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Aunque masacraron hombres y mujeres, los otomanos llenaban sus serrallos con mujeres balcanicas, griegas, armenias, yazidies, estas para poder salir del haren se convertian al islam y se casaban con su dueño, mejoraban algo su situacion pasaban de esclava a esposa...
> 
> 
> 
> PD- Los turcos siguen siendo un peligro para los europeos y la UE, siguen intentando expandirse.



ese video se lo acaba de poner el paleto en sus favoritos de youtube.


----------



## Charidemo (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El canciller alemán Scholz destaca la "gran voluntad" en la UE de embargar el petróleo ruso.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha dicho este martes que *su país ve "factible" dejar de importar petróleo ruso para finales de este año* y ha asegurado que en la Unión Europea hay una "gran voluntad" de avanzar en ese camino, aunque hay naciones para las que esta meta presenta más complicaciones.
> 
> "Para ser claros, saldremos de esto (de la importación de petróleo ruso) y, en el caso de algunos países, tomará un poco más de tiempo, pero al final hay una gran voluntad de ir por este camino", ha señalado Scholz este martes en una rueda de prensa celebrada en Pretoria tras haberse reunido con el presidente de Sudáfrica, Cyril Ramaphosa, dentro de un viaje que el mandatario alemán está haciendo por África.
> ...



Parecen las palabras de un yonki.

Me estoy quitando, ya solo me pongo de vez en cuando.


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una cantidad récord de petróleo ruso está atrapada en el mar debido a las sanciones (alrededor de 62 millones de barriles de petróleo de los "Urales", tres veces más que antes de la guerra), escribe Reuters. *
> 
> Los comerciantes están tratando de encontrar compradores para el petróleo, pero nadie está dispuesto.



Lo que diga la prensa no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo. En ningún momento hay cantidades record atrapadas en ningún lado.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> ese video se lo acaba de poner el paleto en sus favoritos de youtube.



El paletto seria un eunuco castrado, en un serrallo otomano, el manporrero oficial... @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha 
El himno Ceddin Deden es una marcha de guerra y de conquista, himno de los Jovenes Turcos, en el desfile de la victoria de Baku, estuvo sonando, mientras desfilaban las tropas de Azerbaiyan y Turquia.


----------



## niraj (24 May 2022)

[ Photo ]
Biden ahora se ha comprometido a proteger a Taiwán"en caso de una invasión China". Espera, ¿qué invasión?! Estados Unidos considera oficialmente a Taiwán como parte de China. ¿Y qué pasa con el "principio sagrado de la soberanía y la integridad territorial de los Estados", que Estados Unidos supuestamente defiende así en el caso de Ucrania? 

t.me/kornilov1968/10568


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El problema no es el precio sino financiar esas compras, debido a las sanciones de los bancos rusos. Los indios dicen que la vida es muy dura y reclaman a Rusia descuentos de casi 50% sobre el precio de referencia del barril de Brent.
> 
> Podría parecer que las sanciones no funcionan y, desde luego, su alcance es limitado. Pero algo sí hacen: quienes se están llenando los bolsillos de verdad son las petroleras indias, no las rusas .
> 
> ...



Te estoy diciendo que los americanos están comprando el petróleo a través de empresas ficticias y tú r que r. Te crees que un bien tan preciado como el petróleo se va a quedar sin comprador?
Sigue con tu patinete o tus zapatilla jjahiber


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Esto ya es una guerra total, Bloquean el grano, lo roban, destruyen la maquinaria agricola....su objetivo está claro.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Potentes batallas de artillería en primera línea Kherson - Nikolaev
En el área de Nikolaev, los MLRS rusos están disparando nuevamente en ráfagas.


----------



## Satori (24 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> objetivo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuente?


----------



## Impresionante (24 May 2022)

RT. El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, declaró el estado de emergencia el martes, citando el conflicto en Ucrania, pocas horas después de que el parlamento aprobara la medida como una forma de que Budapest responda a situaciones de crisis.

Orban anunció la emergencia en una dirección de video en su página de Facebook. El régimen de emergencia entra en vigor a la medianoche y las primeras medidas se darán a conocer el miércoles.

“Para salvaguardar los intereses de seguridad nacional de Hungría, para asegurarnos de que nos mantenemos al margen de la guerra y para proteger a las familias húngaras, el gobierno necesita espacio para maniobrar y la capacidad de actuar de inmediato”, dijo Orban en el anuncio.

Más temprano el martes, el parlamento húngaro aprobó una enmienda constitucional que otorga al primer ministro autoridad para declarar una emergencia si hay una guerra o un desastre humanitario en un país vecino, además de las categorías de crisis existentes. Los críticos de Orban afirman que esto le permitiría "gobernar por decreto" y pasar por alto al parlamento.

Se lanzaron críticas similares contra Orban en marzo de 2020, cuando el parlamento le otorgó amplios poderes de emergencia para hacer frente a Covid-19. Insistió en que la emergencia tendría una duración limitada y finalmente se revocó en junio de ese año.


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

*THIS






Más info del tema:*

* El Tesoro impedirá que los inversores estadounidenses reciban pagos de la deuda rusa

*La exclusión de sanciones había permitido pagos hasta el 25 de mayo

* El Departamento del Tesoro anunció el martes que permitirá que expire la separación

*La decisión podría empujar a Rusia al incumplimiento de pago de sus deudas en verano


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

*Ya empieza la campaña anti-china en "Lo País" para meter sanciones a China.*









Miles de documentos secretos ponen rostro a la represión china en Xinjiang: régimen carcelario, niños reclusos y “disparar a matar”


La investigación ‘Los archivos policiales de Xinjiang’, en la que ha participado EL PAÍS junto a otros 13 medios, ofrece una nueva prueba de la magnitud de la persecución de la minoría uigur a través de fotografías del interior de centros de reeducación, fichas policiales y discursos de altos...




elpais.com





Ahora dicen que *EjKE DIJPARAN A LO NIÑOH!!! *

Como ya os he explicado muchas veces Lo Pais pertenece al grupo Prisa, el cual a su vez pertenece a AMBER Capital.
*AMBER Capital es un fondo de inversión pantalla del gobierno Británico (sobre todo de sus servicios secretos).*

AMBER capital invierte sobre todo en medios de comunicación para vender la propaganda anglo-americana.

Así que cuando leais Lo País *podéis estar al tanto de todo lo que Estados Unidos / UK quieren imponer en España.*


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069273



El peligro para el mundo es el y Bill Gates, son personas con traumas y ricos que quieren destruir la forma de vida. No hay que caer en su trampa.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*El Parlamento de Ucrania invita a Batet y a la Mesa del Congreso a visitar Kiev.*
El Parlamento de Ucrania, la Rada Suprema, ha invitado a la presidenta del Congreso, Meritxell Batet, y a los miembros de la Mesa de la Cámara Baja a visitar Kiev para transmitir personalmente a los ciudadanos ucranianos todo el apoyo de España.

Batet ha mantenido este martes una videoconferencia con el presidente del Parlamento de Ucrania, Ruslan Stefanchuk, al que ha transmitido *el apoyo "incondicional" de España a Ucrania* cuando se cumplen tres meses desde que Rusia iniciara la guerra en este país.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> RT. El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, declaró el estado de emergencia el martes, citando el conflicto en Ucrania, pocas horas después de que el parlamento aprobara la medida como una forma de que Budapest responda a situaciones de crisis.
> 
> Orban anunció la emergencia en una dirección de video en su página de Facebook. El régimen de emergencia entra en vigor a la medianoche y las primeras medidas se darán a conocer el miércoles.
> 
> ...



Primavera de colores en Hungría en 3,2,1.....


----------



## Impresionante (24 May 2022)

Yo he votado a este partido, vaya tela!

. El Congreso rechaza declarar a Putin ‘persona non grata’ como pedía Vox


----------



## Artedi (24 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> India recibió cerca de 182 mil toneladas de fertilizantes de Rusia en mayo.
> 
> Los países amigos tendrán petróleo, gas, carbón, electricidad, fertilizantes, alimentos. Los enemigos no.



Siempre pueden cenar Iphones [/IRONIC OFF]


----------



## M. Priede (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Comete esto ...chinito de MIELDA....os tenia que dar verguenza hablar bien de esas dictaduras.







__





Informe sobre la 'explotación' de los uigures como 'mano de obra esclava'. Hace dos décadas el Pentágono ya planeaba su 'liberación'


Lo siento por la perrera anglómana y el perioputismo. Nunca olvidaré el día en que chinos residentes en España entregaban mascarillas y gel desinfectante en las comisarías, porque durante un tiempo lo compraban aquí y lo enviaban a China para ayudar durante el pico de la epidemia; cuando ya no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Yo he votado a este partido, vaya tela!
> 
> . El Congreso rechaza declarar a Putin ‘persona non grata’ como pedía Vox



Yo también. 

Obviamente ya no voy a votar: No hay ni un solo partido político en España que no esté infiltrado por los servicios secretos anglos y sus mamporreros.


----------



## IgFarben (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto ya es una guerra total, Bloquean el grano, lo roban, destruyen la maquinaria agricola....su objetivo está claro.



Desde el primer momento ese ha sido el objetivo. Putin y la nomenklatura del Kremlin llevan tiempo hablando de hacer con el grano lo mismo que con el gas y otros hidrocarburos, usarlos como baza geopolítica. El objetivo primario es ese, las tierras mas fértiles de Ucrania, que además son ricas en diversos minerales.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Hallados casi 200 cuerpos en un sótano de Mariupol, una ciudad ahora convertida en un "gran cementerio"*
El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, bajo control de las tropas rusas tras la salida de los últimos defensores de la acería Azovstal, ha informado este martes del hallazgo de *casi 200 cuerpos en estado de descomposición* bajo los escombros en uno de los sótanos de la ciudad portuaria.









Hallados casi 200 cuerpos en un sótano de Mariupol


El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, bajo control de las tropas rusas tras la salida de los últimos defensores de la acería Azovstal, ha informado este martes del hallazgo de casi...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Yo he votado a este partido, vaya tela!
> 
> . El Congreso rechaza declarar a Putin ‘persona non grata’ como pedía Vox



VOX es un partido como podemos, para canalizar la rabia y la ira según interese, son los tontos útiles del sistema para que el PP y PSOE sigan en el poder. Pero la gente confía en que alguien va a venir a cambiar las cosas y están equivocados.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Canadá compra a EEUU municiones para enviar a Ucrania.*
Canadá ha comprado* 20.000 proyectiles de artillería de munición estándar de la OTAN* para Ucrania para apoyarla en su defensa contra la invasión de Rusia, ha confirmado este martes la ministra de Defensa, Anita Anand.

La munición se ha comprado a Estados Unidos por unos 98 millones de dólares canadienses (76,32 millones de dólares) y pronto se entregará a Ucrania. El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, dijo el lunes, tras una reunión telemática con otros aliados, que unos 20 países habían anunciado nuevos paquetes de ayuda militar para Ucrania.


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Canadá compra a EEUU municiones para enviar a Ucrania.*
> Canadá ha comprado* 20.000 proyectiles de artillería de munición estándar de la OTAN* para Ucrania para apoyarla en su defensa contra la invasión de Rusia, ha confirmado este martes la ministra de Defensa, Anita Anand.
> 
> La munición se ha comprado a Estados Unidos por unos 98 millones de dólares canadienses (76,32 millones de dólares) y pronto se entregará a Ucrania. El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, dijo el lunes, tras una reunión telemática con otros aliados, que unos 20 países habían anunciado nuevos paquetes de ayuda militar para Ucrania.



No tienes vida fuera de este hilo no ?...que pena das,pobrecillo!


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto ya es una guerra total, Bloquean el grano, lo roban, destruyen la maquinaria agricola....su objetivo está claro.



Darte por culo a tí


----------



## capitán almeida (24 May 2022)

Ta el pingüino gilipollenko desatao, la carnicería en le dombas debe ser épica


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Hungría declara el estado de emergencia por la guerra en Ucrania y las sanciones a Moscú*
El primer ministro de Hungría, el ultranacionalista* Viktor Orbá*n, ha anunciado este martes que *desde la medianoche entra en vigor el estado de emergencia por la guerra en la fronteriza Ucrania*.

"El Gobierno declara el estado de emergencia por la guerra de Ucrania", ha dicho Orbán en un vídeo en la red social Facebook a pocas horas de que el Parlamento aprobara una enmienda constitucional que abrió la posibilidad de anunciar esa medida. Según Orbán, el mundo está a punto de entrar en una crisis económica y su país "debe mantenerse al margen de la guerra, proteger la seguridad de las familias, y para ello es necesario espacio de maniobra".

*El primer ministro aseguró que la crisis se desarrolla por la invasión rusa de Ucrania .*


----------



## llabiegu (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> En una escuela uzbeka, una niña abandonó el segundo piso luego de un conflicto con un maestro.
> 
> A juzgar por la reacción de los estudiantes, en cada lección alguien sale por la ventana.



joder ni se inmutan, parece un tictoc


----------



## Peineto (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los ucranianos ya quieren cambiar a alguien, quién será esa persona tan importante que tienen los rusos de ellos. Van saliendo cositas.
> La fiscal general de Ucrania Venediktova anunció la posibilidad de canjear al luchador ruso Vadim Shishimarin, condenado a cadena perpetua con fines propagandísticos por un presunto asesinato en la región de Sumy:
> 
> "Nuestros escenarios para el desarrollo de eventos pueden ser completamente diferentes. Puedes intercambiar a una persona después de los veredictos de los tribunales ..." - dijo.



Que la Justicia es un mero convencionalismo, simbolismo o remedo, era cosa sabida, en pareticular, que no en general, pero hay casos, como el que indicas, que baten cualquier apuesta sobre infamia.
La democracia y sus menstruaciones, que no reglas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 May 2022)

__





los mismos que han traído a millones de africanos sin documentación envían armas a Ucrania para defender sus fronteras de sus hermanos eslavos


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4119198/0/escriva-cree-que-espana-necesita-a-millones-y-millones-de-inmigrantes-para-evitar-la-japonizacion-de-su-economia/ Para conservar el bienestar del país, ha añadido el ministro, habrá que atraer a "millones y millones de inmigrantes" en los próximos...




www.burbuja.info















Escrivá cree que España necesita "a millones y millones de inmigrantes" para evitar la "japonización" de su economía


España necesitará entre 8 y 9 millones de trabajadores en las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel de su mercado laboral y evitar la "japonización"...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Darte por culo a tí



Mejor a tu PM......chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## Cga (24 May 2022)

Las "calderas" ya han comenzado a hervir: 

Apenas vale la pena esperar marchas veloces con movimiento a lo largo de todo el frente. Pero desde 2014, se sabe que la APU es alérgica a las calderas, en las que hace 8 años las tropas ucranianas cayeron con fatal persistencia. De hecho, además de las calderas Ilovaisky y Debaltsevo, había cercos más pequeños. Pero en ese momento, las unidades ucranianas más apasionadas y militantes también estaban en ellas.

Me atrevería a sugerir que ahora el destino del Donbass se decidirá en esos sacos de fuego.

SEVERODONETSK-LYSICHANSK

El más obvio hoy es la caldera Severodonetsk. De hecho, está enmarcado. La ciudad (por cierto, formalmente, la capital de la parte de la región de Lugansk, que permaneció bajo el control de Kiev) ya está bloqueada desde el norte, el este y el sur. Y su comunicación con la vecina Lisichansk en realidad fue interrumpida. Un puente fue volado, el segundo, bajo el control de fuego de la artillería aliada. Según el tercero, es posible, quizás, escapar. Y esta no será la peor opción para la guarnición ucraniana de 2.000 efectivos en Severodonetsk. "Polymorsos" (estado político y moral) claramente no está en combate ahora, y las escaramuzas ya están en marcha en la ciudad misma. La misma opción que tanto detesta en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, se puede suponer que la guarnición de Severodonetsk en algún momento regresará a Lisichansk, donde se unirá a un grupo más grande.

Pero incluso aquí no habrá salvación, porque Lisichansk también está cerca del cerco. Sí, esta ciudad está en una colina y es muy conveniente para la defensa. Pero las carreteras a Slavyansk y Bakhmut (antigua Artemovsk) todavía controladas por Ucrania están siendo atravesadas por la artillería aliada. Y eso está a punto de ser cortado. Sin el suministro de municiones, la guarnición de Lisichansk está condenada.
Y un punto importante: con la captura de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, el territorio de la LPR quedará completamente liberado.

NIDO AVDEEVSKOE

Al norte de Donetsk, se rodea gradualmente Avdiivka, donde se asentó la guarnición ucraniana de hasta 6 mil personas. Desde esta ciudad se han bombardeado Donetsk, Gorlovka y Yasinovataya en los últimos años. Y siguen disparando...

Es difícil asaltar Avdiivka en la frente: durante 8 años se han erigido poderosas fortificaciones aquí. Lo más probable es que las tropas aliadas lo pasen por los flancos, bloqueen y compriman el anillo. La liberación de Avdiivka finalmente permitirá a los residentes de Donetsk y sus suburbios respirar tranquilos, olvidarse de los bombardeos y comenzar a establecer una vida pacífica.

ESLAVIANSK Y KRAMATORSK

Y la liberación final de Donbass se decidirá, al parecer, en las batallas por Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, donde se han asentado unos 10.000 soldados ucranianos. Sin embargo, Kiev puede lograr aumentar esta cifra trayendo reservistas aquí.

La ofensiva hacia estas ciudades ahora se desarrolla en varias direcciones a la vez. Desde el norte, desde Izyum y desde el este, desde Krasny Liman. Desde el sureste, después de despejar el Svetlodarsk recién tomado, las fuerzas liberadas pueden unirse a ellos. Desde el sur, las tropas aliadas comenzarán a apuntalar después de la solución del problema con Avdiivka.

No esperes una victoria rápida aquí. En 2014, las tropas ucranianas nunca pudieron romper las defensas de Slovyansk, donde estaba la milicia de Strelkov. Pero todo se decidió por el cerco completo de la ciudad. Como resultado, Strelkov se abrió paso con su guarnición hacia Donetsk. Pero ahora los ucranianos simplemente no tendrán adónde ir. Solo capturado.

NO ARROJAR SOBRE LO ANTERIOR, SINO PARTIR EN PARTES

La táctica de las "pequeñas calderas" permite utilizar de manera óptima las fuerzas de las repúblicas de Donbass y un grupo de tropas rusas. Minimice las pérdidas en las que se puede incurrir durante el asalto de ciudades, bloquee y destruya los principales nodos de la defensa ucraniana y sus rutas de suministro. Las formaciones más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass están fragmentadas en varios fragmentos que no están conectados entre sí. Como saben, es difícil romper una escoba a través de la rodilla. Y en una ramita, bastante.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 May 2022)

_Joe Manchin, uno de los funcionarios electos más poderosos de Washington, le dice al WEF que se opone a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Ucrania y solo quiere la victoria total con el objetivo final de un cambio de régimen en Rusia. En el siguiente clip, llama a esta guerra una "oportunidad". 1/2

En el siguiente clip, Manchin dice que él y los estrategas con los que habla nunca han visto una "oportunidad" como esta guerra para "hacer lo que se debe hacer" contra Putin.
2/2



Manchin también dijo que la guerra debería usarse idealmente para sacar a Putin del poder, y que él y los estrategas con los que habla ven esta guerra como una "oportunidad".
"Creo firmemente que nunca he visto, y las personas con las que hablo estratégicamente nunca han visto, una oportunidad más que esta, para hacer lo que debe hacerse. Y Ucrania tiene la determinación de hacerlo. Deberíamos tener el compromiso de apoyar eso."_


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daros cuenta de que todos los estamentos políticos, culturales y económicos de España están infiltrados por los anglos.
Todo esto es un plan para convertir las sociedades europeas en sociedades desestructuradas y de fácil sometimiento.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Joe Manchin, uno de los funcionarios electos más poderosos de Washington, le dice al WEF que se opone a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Ucrania y solo quiere la victoria total con el objetivo final de un cambio de régimen en Rusia. En el siguiente clip, llama a esta guerra una "oportunidad". 1/2
> 
> En el siguiente clip, Manchin dice que él y los estrategas con los que habla nunca han visto una "oportunidad" como esta guerra para "hacer lo que se debe hacer" contra Putin.
> 2/2
> ...



Espero que algún día alguien se levante en Europa y eche a esta chusma a la calle.


----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

¿De qué me suena eso? CC. AA. de Cataluña, Vascongadas, Galicia, etc...


----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ya empieza la campaña anti-china en "Lo País" para meter sanciones a China.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (24 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> No tienes vida fuera de este hilo no ?...que pena das,pobrecillo!



Tiene *multitud *de *cuentas *en el *foro *y este *hilo *en concreto hay varias *decenas de ellos de forma permanente* mediante *robots(bots)* que *VOSOTROS respondéis continuamente*.


----------



## Impresionante (24 May 2022)

. Arabia Saudita no tomará partido entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero critica las sanciones de Occidente contra Moscú


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor a tu PM......chusquero de mierda.......



Y es peleon el subnormal...bueno normal,tienes el signo de abstinencia convulsiva nivel 3,paciencia con el enfermito.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Que la Justicia es un mero convencionalismo, simbolismo o remedo, era cosa sabida, en pareticular, que no en general, pero hay casos, como el que indicas, que baten cualquier apuesta sobre infamia.
> La democracia y sus menstruaciones, que no reglas.



Los ucros usan a este chaval de víctima para intercambiarlo por alguien importante, solo vosotros caeis en la trampa. Capturaron nazis y ahoranvsalen con esto, le usan de intercambio, ese niño no sabe ni conducir un tanque.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Los objetivos de la invasión de Rusia son cada vez más pequeños. Pero su debilitado ejército sigue sin lograr grandes avances, y el tiempo está del lado de Ucrania. - NYT

Mapa de zonas de combate activo. Recopilación por meses.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Y es peleon el subnormal...bueno normal,tienes el signo de abstinencia convulsiva nivel 3,paciencia con el enfermito.



Aparte de subnormal y cabo chusquero es un HDLGP......lo has descrito bien....


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aparte de subnormal y cabo chusquero es un HDLGP......lo has descrito bien....



Con un poco de suerte te tiran un virus y erradican a toda tu puta especie, te lo digo enserio. Espero que los Ruskis hagan su trabajo y no lo dejen a medias.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Joderrrrrr como estan hoy los putos putinianos.....dan hasta miedo.....echan bilis por los ojos......cuidadin...


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

Con un par!


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte te tiran un virus y erradican a toda tu puta especie, te lo digo enserio. Espero que los Ruskis hagan su trabajo y no lo dejen a medias.



Ahi incluyes a tu PM no??????pero que asco das rata de cloaca.....


----------



## .Kaikus (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Primavera de colores en Hungría en 3,2,1.....



Le quieren mover la silla al tito Orban...


----------



## cobasy (24 May 2022)

Como ha cambiado el tema, de hacerse con parte de Rusia y Bielorrusia a lo de ahora


----------



## Aurkitu (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Joe Manchin, uno de los funcionarios electos más poderosos de Washington, le dice al WEF que se opone a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Ucrania y solo quiere la victoria total con el objetivo final de un cambio de régimen en Rusia. En el siguiente clip, llama a esta guerra una "oportunidad". 1/2
> 
> En el siguiente clip, Manchin dice que él y los estrategas con los que habla nunca han visto una "oportunidad" como esta guerra para "hacer lo que se debe hacer" contra Putin.
> 2/2
> ...



Mandaba a ese y a las personas con las _que habla estratégicamente_ a primera línea de fuego. Esos hijos de puta están sacrificando a una generación de ucranianos, alentando el cáncer de los filobanderistas, con tal de conseguir un objetivo incierto.

Vaya limpieza que debieron hacer en las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad de ese país ene stos últimos ocho años para que aún no hayan colgado al Zelensky y sus cortesanos ultranacionalistas en mitad de la plaza del Maidan. Están vendiendo y sacrificando a sus paisanos como carne de cañón, contra un muro ruso, para beneficio de alargar la decadente hegemonía anglo.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

No sé si es un meme o una broma pero real.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro chon gordo muerto en la sagrada tierra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (24 May 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (24 May 2022)

*Klaus Schwab: ‘Haremos todo lo que podamos en Davos para apoyar a Ucrania’*




*Discurso escrito completo de Klaus Schwab en la apertura del Foro Económico Mundial, Davos 2022:*

Bajo el lema “La Historia en un punto de inflexión”, la Reunión Anual del Foro Económico Mundial en Davos este año será la Reunión Anual más oportuna y trascendental desde la creación del Foro hace más de 50 años.


*Ucrania*
Nuestros primeros pensamientos son con la guerra en Ucrania. La agresión de Rusia a su país se verá en los futuros libros de historia como el colapso del orden posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial y posterior a la Guerra Fría. Esta es la razón por la que hablamos de un punto de inflexión en la historia. En Davos, nuestra solidaridad es primordial con las personas que sufren las atrocidades de esta guerra. 










Klaus Schwab: 'Haremos todo lo que podamos en Davos para apoyar a Ucrania' | Trikooba


Discurso escrito completo de Klaus Schwab en la apertura del Foro Económico Mundial, Davos 2022:




trikooba.blog


----------



## arriondas (24 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069295



Y el Mundo es del RCS MediaGroup italiano, Cuyo máximo accionista es Cairo Communication. Urbano Cairo, un curioso personaje que ha montado un imperio mediático a partir de la nada... y coleguita de George Soros (eso ya empieza a explicar algo...). A través de sus medios, propaga el discurso globalista sin ninguna clase de rubor: pro-LGBT, pro-inmigración masiva, pro-vacunas... y ahora también propagando una rusofobia rampante y enfermiza. Esa que hace que mamarrachos como Alberto Rojas suelte en el Inmundo perlas como que las raciones rusas de campaña son como la comida de perro y la ucraniana es mucho mejor... Cuando los youtubers que la habían probado en su momento dicen exactamente lo contrario.

Prensa libre y tal... Los cojones.


----------



## EGO (24 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Mercenario de Wagner muerto,abono para mi huerto.


----------



## Jotagb (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahi incluyes a tu PM no??????pero que asco das rata de cloaca.....



A mi me la suda esta guerra, no va conmigo. Si ganará de ellos pues aún. Por eso me cortó en mis palabras. Igual a ti te pagan por querer que maten rusos y alegrarte. Tú ganas dinero se ello?


----------



## mazuste (24 May 2022)

La percepción política dice - también Sun tzu, dice algo parecido, me parece- que cuanto mas ruido
se hace pocas nueces se recogen. Eso mismo está pasando con los países europeos y anglos;
Se ponen cada vez mas desafiantes (con la boca grande) y mas dicen apoyar para alargar el conflicto, 
y lo más factible es que ya hayan perdido y que la estrategia bélica carece de mucho recorrido.

Sin embargo, necesitan este escenario para tener un chivo expiatorio para próximo colapso económico
que se avecina con frenesí. El otoño, como todo burbujero que se precie, es la época que la 'profecía' 
manda para estas cosas, así que necesitan que esta megafonía se prolongue unos cuantos meses más, 
para llamarse andanas y enviar al personal al matadero.


----------



## ATDTn (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> VOX es un partido como podemos, para canalizar la rabia y la ira según interese, son los tontos útiles del sistema para que el PP y PSOE sigan en el poder. Pero la gente confía en que alguien va a venir a cambiar las cosas y están equivocados.



Y si alguien destaca con ideas se le da un toque.
Sin polonio, se le echa encima a los periodistas o la justicia.
De todas formas nadie destaca...


----------



## McRotor (24 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy provoca un revuelo militar por su deseo de enterrar al mayor número posible de soldados ucranianos
> 
> Ha surgido información privilegiada de que la administración de Zelensky está planeando castigar a los generales de las AFU que organizaron y dieron las órdenes oportunas para la retirada de un grupo de nazis de Svitlodarsk.
> 
> ...



Que va a tener que salir por piernas hacia UKruin antes de que lo cuelguen los suyos ni cotiza...

...Bien el ejercito o bien los batallones nancys no deben de estar muy de acuerdo de poner la carne en la picadora mientras el payasin se pone medallas around the world y va acumulando milloncitos.

No descartemos que pronto ante las dudas que y falta de confianza su escolta este compuesta por Navys o SAS.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 May 2022)

Exagerado, luego diras que son musulmanes moderados y eso no existe !!!.

PD- A los turcos blancos y negros, se les puede meter en el mismo saco, los musulmanes son imposibles de integrar y por muy morenito que seas, te cortarian el cuello, en cuanto tuviesen la primera oportunidad.


----------



## coscorron (24 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Klaus Schwab: ‘Haremos todo lo que podamos en Davos para apoyar a Ucrania’*



Creo que ha dicho que se va de voluntario a Severodonetks o no es eso?? Puta gentuza alimentado una guerra donde ni el ni los suyos sufriran nada ...


----------



## ussser (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Hay vídeo de silos explotando o algo del estilo?
> 
> _Von der Leyen de la UE dice que Rusia bombardea los suministros de granos de Ucrania y convierte el hambre en un arma
> 
> ...



Da igual si existen o no esas explosiones, el ganado ya ha recibido el mensaje, no lo cuestionará.


----------



## Zhukov (24 May 2022)

Extenso informe, no sólo es la crónica de los combates de hoy si no que cuenta con análisis de comentaristas, mis comentarios propios y varias fuentes. 

*Parte de guerra 24/05/2022 – informe especial*










Parte de guerra 24/05/2022 – informe especial


AYER 23 Mayo Observaciones y reflexiones de un corresponsal de guerra en el frente de Izyum, muy interesantes y que rezuman sarcasmo y humor negro de soldado veterano. Me he tomado algunas licencia…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Que va a tener que salir por piernas hacia UKruin antes de que lo cuelguen los suyos ni cotiza...
> 
> ...Bien el ejercito o bien los batallones nancys no deben de estar muy de acuerdo de poner la carne en la picadora mientras el payasin se pone medallas around the world y va acumulando milloncitos.
> 
> No descartemos que pronto ante las dudas que y falta de confianza su escolta este compuesta por Navys o SAS.



Creo que ha sido tan listo que ha afirmado que si hubieran recibido el dinero antes se habrían salvado decenas de miles de ucranianos. Pero luego afirman haber perdido apenas 3000 soldados. Me temo que hay días recientes con más de esos muertos.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Kiev era un sitio donde muchos estudiantes de ruso iban a perfeccionar el idioma. 
Igual que muchos van a Barcelona a perfeccionar el español.


----------



## Mabuse (24 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Porque la deuda de Rusia está la mayor parte en manos de Alemania e Italia que además son sus principales clientes de gas.
> 
> Si dejara de pagar la deuda entonces sería como declararles la guerra a Alemania e Italia directamente y a Europa subsidiariamente y así si que no tendrían ningún motivo para seguir comprando gas a Rusia, y mientras sigan pagando la deuda, Alemania e Italia todavía no tienen suficientes motivos para dejar de comprarles y seguirán comprando el gas en rublos o lo que les pida.



Si el gas natural fuera un producto difícil de vender y que sólo unos pocos están dispuestos a pagar por el, le compraría el argumento.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 May 2022)

Pues están sacando ya todo lo bueno...




__





Cargando…






pbs.twimg.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Klaus Schwab: ‘Haremos todo lo que podamos en Davos para apoyar a Ucrania’*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069309
> 
> ...



El Foro es también para Klaus Schwab no solo un espacio de reunión y pensamiento, sino también un negocio que ha crecido tan exponencialmente que hoy tiene oficinas en Pekín, Tokio y Nueva York. En la actualidad casi unos 3.000 participantes llegan cada año a Davos para la reunión. A esta reunión asisten presidentes, primeros ministros, banqueros, empresarios, consejeros delegados, magnates tecnológicos, artistas, gurús de autoayuda, modelos, celebridades e incluso activistas como la reconocida Greta Thunberg. Las tarifas de inscripción son muy altas y pueden llegar hasta los 17.000 euros por persona.


----------



## alnitak (24 May 2022)

la naton es una secuela.de los nazis


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es, para que lo vea la basura prorrusa del foro:
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado este lunes que las tropas rusas han realizado "una masacre" en el este del país, en la región del Donbás, y ha advertido de que las próximas semanas "serán difíciles" en el marco de la invasión rusa al país
> 
> ...



Pero si iban ganando ....


----------



## zapatitos (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> A mi me la suda esta guerra, no va conmigo. Si ganará de ellos pues aún. Por eso me cortó en mis palabras. Igual a ti te pagan por querer que maten rusos y alegrarte. Tú ganas dinero se ello?




Ganar no ganamos nada pero perder estamos perdiendo entre un 10 y un 15% de poder adquisitivo. Y eso por ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (24 May 2022)

Estados Unidos va a seguir apretando para que se desangre Rusia, va a quedar en una posición muy muy mala. Dentro de muy poco revoluciones de colores en Rusia..., que no va a tener ejercito para poder defenderse


----------



## zapatitos (24 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069295





Los uigur son los follacabras de China con atentados indiscriminados suicidas con coche bomba y a machete degollando todo lo que se menea. Pero están triunfando poco porque China no se anda con muchos remilgos y tonterías con ellos y de ahí la pataletas y rabietas que se pillan los buenos.

Saludos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069295



Me das la razón: Oughourlian es un conocido financiero del deep estate anglo-americano. Es una marioneta que recibe financiación de los Anglos.
El pone la cara y los servicios secretos la pasta.


----------



## JAGGER (24 May 2022)

Gran pérdida.
Era muy subnormal, algo que adoran los orcos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estados Unidos va a seguir apretando para que se desangre Rusia, va a quedar en una posición muy muy mala. Dentro de muy poco revoluciones de colores en Rusia..., que no va a tener ejercito para poder defenderse



¿Desangre Rusia? Tío, vivo en Estados Unidos y la inflación *real* aquí es del 25%. La bolsa se está descojonando, el dólar está cayendo y la gente está hasta la polla del psico-monger del Biden. Espera que la inflación siga subiendo y ya verás....


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y el Mundo es del RCS MediaGroup italiano, Cuyo máximo accionista es Cairo Communication. Urbano Cairo, un curioso personaje que ha montado un imperio mediático a partir de la nada... y coleguita de George Soros (eso ya empieza a explicar algo...). A través de sus medios, propaga el discurso globalista sin ninguna clase de rubor: pro-LGBT, pro-inmigración masiva, pro-vacunas... y ahora también propagando una rusofobia rampante y enfermiza. Esa que hace que mamarrachos como Alberto Rojas suelte en el Inmundo perlas como que las raciones rusas de campaña son como la comida de perro y la ucraniana es mucho mejor... Cuando los youtubers que la habían probado en su momento dicen exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Prensa libre y tal... Los cojones.



El ex director de opinión de Lo País y ahora de El Mundo (David Alandete) es un tío que trabaja para un think-tank americano relacionado con la CIA.
Es decir: Le pagan agentes extranjeros por traicionar a su patria.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 May 2022)

turcos y griegos comparten mayoritariamente fenotipo armenoide.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los dirigentes rusos querian estar con occidente, en plano de igualdad pero con occidente. Sus millonarios querian compartir regatas con los nuestros. Ha sido occidente el que les ha negado esa posibilidad.
> 
> Los anglos que dirigen occidente son de la mentalidad de mando o te ataco, los chinos no. Es un pais enorme muy homogeneo, al que se le conocen pocas guerras fuera de sus fronteras. Son mejores para se socios, claro que iran a lo suyo, pero no intentaran humillarte.



Una vez fui a un afterhours chino a puerta cerrada para entrar llamabas y si te conocían entrabas, era un local lleno de mesas grandes capaz cada una para unas diez personas. Fuimos invitados por un chino dueño de un restaurante que cuando cerro el restaurante ya de noche nos llevo, nos dio varias normas de comportamiento del lugar a todos los que íbamos con él, una era curiosa, la cito:

"Nosotros estamos en nuestra mesa, cualquier cosa que pase en otra mesa no existe, no miréis, ni preguntéis"


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Porque la deuda de Rusia está la mayor parte en manos de Alemania e Italia que además son sus principales clientes de gas.
> 
> Si dejara de pagar la deuda entonces sería como declararles la guerra a Alemania e Italia directamente y a Europa subsidiariamente y así si que no tendrían ningún motivo para seguir comprando gas a Rusia, y mientras sigan pagando la deuda, Alemania e Italia todavía no tienen suficientes motivos para dejar de comprarles y seguirán comprando el gas en rublos o lo que les pida.



El 90% de la deuda rusa está en manos rusas. Ni alemanas, ni Italianas.


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Estados Unidos va a seguir apretando para que se desangre Rusia, va a quedar en una posición muy muy mala. Dentro de muy poco revoluciones de colores en Rusia..., que no va a tener ejercito para poder defenderse



Tu descuídate que cualquier día vuelven a invadir el Capitolio ....   Está mucho más cerca que alguien se cargue a Biden como a Kennedy, que la chorrada que dices.


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo en que los prorrusos del Dombas están y/o estaban siendo exterminados por las élites ucranianas y de acuerdo en que se les auxilie, considero que tu comentario de que merecemos ser fusilados los foristas que no deseamos ninguna guerra me parece una salida de tiesto fuera de lugar.
> 
> Agresividades con los demás foristas, las mínimas, por favor y muchísimo menos desear que maten a otros foristas. Decir que "_sois los primeros que merecéis ser fusilados_" me parece una aberración y una locura propia de una mente nada ecuánime ni equilibrada.
> Un comentario así merece la expulsión del foro y no dudes que la próxima vez que lea en tus mensajes algo así dirigido a los demás foristas, no dudes que te reportaré y pediré tu expulsión (aunque no sirva de nada porque entrarás con otro nick).
> ...



Escribo lo que me sale de la polla, no me vas a decir tú lo que tengo o no que decir.
Cuando alguien escribe polladas, lo resalto. Y los equidistantes me coméis los huevos por detras.

Y a quien no le guste, que se joda. Tu incluido, soplapollas


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Si vas a un país a comprar gas con billetes del monopoli y les haces saber que, si no te los aceptan, les revientas el pais, igual te lo cogen. Todo depende de si te has ganado credibilidad reventando países.



Es decir, que tu única estrategia es reventar a la gente...ok

Pues qué bien, oye


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 90% de la deuda rusa está en manos rusas. Ni alemanas, ni Italianas.



Si, Rusia tiene muy poquita deuda (me parece que la misma es de un 17%).
Cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda vamos a ver a Europa y a Estados Unidos con mucho dolor.

Ojito con UK: Tiene una deuda privada + pública de casi el 400%.


----------



## Peineto (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Desangre Rusia? Tío, vivo en Estados Unidos y la inflación *real* aquí es del 25%. La bolsa se está descojonando, el dólar está cayendo y la gente está hasta la polla del psico-monger del Biden. Espera que la inflación siga subiendo y ya verás....



Me informan que en la Florida las casas en alquiler ya andan por los 3,000 los 3,500, con sueldos de 15 a 25 la hora. Weimar ha vuelto para quedarse. A vwer de que manera solucionan el problemón que tienen con la avalancha migratoria de los estados du norte y oeste...


----------



## ryder87 (24 May 2022)




----------



## Cga (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es decir, que tu única estrategia es reventar a la gente...ok
> 
> Pues qué bien, oye



No entiendes nada


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, Rusia tiene muy poquita deuda (me parece que la misma es de un 17%).
> Cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda vamos a ver a Europa y a Estados Unidos con mucho dolor.
> 
> Ojito con el Reino Unido: Tiene una deuda del 345% del PIB...



Os pensais que la economía es una ciencia que marca la única forma de actuar y no es así. Cualquier día de estos los estados occidentales, ante la imposibilidad de pagar la deuda (porque es realmente impagable), sentarán a los financieros en una mesa y les dirán que ellos verán, que pueden elegir entre resetear todo a cero y empezar de nuevo o la pared del cementerio o esa rama del árbol. Que llevan cuatro siglos mamando y ahora les toca perder.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 90% de la deuda rusa está en manos rusas. Ni alemanas, ni Italianas.



Demasiado tarde para comprobarlo que mañana hay que currar, me había parecido ver hace poco que la mayor parte estaba en manos alemanas e italianas, si no fuera así, gracias por corregir.


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> (?) Volumen
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069039



Este foro es la leche, explico las razones por las que, en mi opinión, no es válido el valor del rublo y la gente saca EL VALOR DEL RUBLO para tratar de ganar una batalla dialectica...

En serio, no se entiende que lo que critico es que se le dé un valor a algo que no puedes vender y comprar con libertad? me da igual que sea ruso, americano o de Madagascar


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Este foro es la leche, explico las razones por las que, en mi opinión, no es válido el valor del rublo y la gente saca EL VALOR DEL RUBLO para tratar de ganar una batalla dialectica...*
> 
> En serio, no se entiende que lo que critico es que se le dé un valor a algo que no puedes vender y comprar con libertad? me da igual que sea ruso, americano o de Madagascar



En realidad hay muchas maniobras para distorsionar el valor del rublo. Por un lado están las que pretenden hundirlo artificialmente y por otro las que pretenden evitarlo también artificialmente. Parece que van ganando las segundas.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me informan que en la Florida las casas en alquiler ya andan por los 3,000 los 3,500, con sueldos de 15 a 25 la hora. Weimar ha vuelto para quedarse. A vwer de que manera solucionan el problemón que tienen con la avalancha migratoria de los estados du norte y oeste...



Realmente lo que salva a Estados Unidos es su mercado laboral. Pero como tú bien has dicho el coste de la vivienda es brutal.

Un ejemplo: Mi cuñado es abogado (estoy casado con una americana). El mismo se ha largado de Nueva York a Texas para ganar exactamente un 40% menos de lo que ganaba. Pero, es que entre impuestos y alquiler de casa se le iba el 60% del sueldo.

En Texas gana menos pero al final de mes le queda mucho más.


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Realmente lo que salva a Estados Unidos es su mercado laboral. Pero como tú bien has dicho el coste de la vivienda es brutal.
> 
> Un ejemplo: Mi cuñado es abogado (estoy casado con una americana). El mismo se ha largado de Nueva York a Texas para ganar exactamente un 40% menos de lo que ganaba. Pero, es que entre impuestos y alquiler de casa se le iba el 60% del sueldo.
> 
> En Texas gana menos pero al final de mes le queda mucho más.



Esos putos comunistas de Nueva York ....


----------



## Expected (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrrr como estan hoy los putos putinianos.....dan hasta miedo.....echan bilis por los ojos......cuidadin...



De verdad que eres cabo chusquero....Solo falta que encima seas cornudo. Lo tienes todo.


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Realmente lo que salva a Estados Unidos es su mercado laboral. Pero como tu bien has dicho el coste de la vivienda es brutal.
> 
> Un ejemplo: Mi cuñado es abogado (estoy casado con una americana). El mismo se ha largado de Nueva York a Texas para ganar exactamente un 40% menos de lo que ganaba. Pero, es que entre impuestos y alquiler de casa se le iba el 55% del sueldo.
> 
> En Texas gana menos pero al final de mes le queda mucho más.



A un amigo que trabaja en NY le han llevado alguna vez de tour en otros Estados para que vea la casa que se podría pagar con lo que le ofrecen. Y eso que a él su empleador le paga parte de la vivienda, pero da igual, es todo carísimo.


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Ya ha tardado el amado lidl en unirse a la fiesta


----------



## Armando la Gorda (24 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> vaya parece que el dombas ya lo dan por perdido los de la otan...
> ahora ven que van a perder odessa y ven que la única forma es llevar allí a tropas... O intentar que rusia acepte lo que ya tiene...
> 
> Odessa es la joya que queda, el resto caerá cuando más o menos quiera rusia....
> ...





rejon dijo:


> *Imágenes de satélite muestran cómo Rusia roba grano a Ucrania.*
> Imágenes tomadas por satélites muestran cómo los rusos parecen estar aumentando, a medida que la guerra se prolonga, el robo de grano cultivado en *Ucrania*, uno de los mayores exportadores mundiales de cereales, informa este martes la cadena CNN, que muestra las fotografías obtenidas.
> 
> Las imágenes han sido grabadas en el puerto de *Sebastopol*, en la península de *Crimea*, un territorio que *Rusia *invadió y controla desde 2014. Las instantáneas muestran dos buques graneleros con bandera rusa atracando y cargando lo que se cree que es grano ucraniano robado.
> ...



Será grano proruso nada de lo que preocuparse.


----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El tamaño de Rusia con respecto a China o USA es prácticamente el mismo. Si hay que elegir entre ser el socio de pequeño de los chinos o de los ynakis, sin dudarlo elijo los chinos. Por múltiples motivos. Dos por ejemplo:
> 
> 1.- Los yankis están locos y van sembrando el caos por el mundo. Los chinos parecen gente más centrada y sensata.
> 2.- Los rusos a los yankis no les pueden vender nada. A los chinos de todo, desde energía hasta trigo pasando por tecnología nuclear, armamentística o aeroespacial. A su vez los chinos les pueden vender tecnología electrónica y de otros campos en los que os rusos andan un poco rezagados. El beneficio es mutuo.



Relación de población de Rusia con China (1:10) y EEUU (1:2). No se, con EEUU hay algo más de "tú a tú", con China no existe comparación. Por cierto, me empieza a dar la impresión de que Rusia no tiene tecnológicamente ni industrialmente mucho que aportar a China. A estas alturas lo que no hayan superado lo tendrán copiado, con más probabilidad el primer caso.


----------



## delhierro (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya ha tardado el amado lidl en unirse a la fiesta



No creas ya probo un intercontinental gigantesto hace 1 mes. Lo que pasa es que no ha salido casi en los medios, incluso los yanquis intentaron nuevas sanciones en la ONU. Pero parece que Putin ahora no esta de humor.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como puede alguien impagar una deuda si no se la dejan pagar.


----------



## kikepm (24 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069273



La cita a la sociedad abierta de Popper es un mal chiste. Este nunca hubiera aprobado el uso torticero de sus principios liberales.


----------



## Top5 (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos putos comunistas de Nueva York ....



Y los que tienen en California... Parece que EEUU es un emparedado...


----------



## Seronoser (24 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Kiev era un sitio donde muchos estudiantes de ruso iban a perfeccionar el idioma.
> Igual que muchos van a Barcelona a perfeccionar el español.



De hecho los ucranianos de Kiev que hablan ruso, no tienen acento ucra, como si tienen en otras zonas del país.


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como puede alguien impagar una deuda si no se la dejan pagar.



Son nuevos conceptos que se están creando. La niebla de la guerra.


----------



## piru (24 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Y al gilipollas del Switchblade lanzado contra un T72 en un video que se corta a la mitad (y no se ve nada)... Hay que ser capullo para creer que la carga de un dron antipersona que se mueve a 80km/h puede llegar a rozar al blindado.
> Dais verguenza ajena.
> Parece que tengais 12 años.



Y habría que saber si ese carro es ruso porque no se ve ninguna Z,y los que están encima miran tranquilamente como llega el dron.


----------



## jabalino (24 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Yo he votado a este partido, vaya tela!
> 
> . El Congreso rechaza declarar a Putin ‘persona non grata’ como pedía Vox



Y lo votarás. A mí también me dan náuseas cuando hacen estas chorradas, pero a largo plazo ha de triunfar el sector piomoísta que defiende una posición como la de Orban. 
Además con su denuncia del globalismo en general mucha gente abre los ojos y luego ata los cabos con el anglosionismo. 

Simplemente en el cálculo electoral hubieran perdido muchos votos dejando ese flanco para que los carroñeros atacaran. 

Cuando Olona gane en Andalucía y te nutras a base de lágrimas progres durante semanas me darás la razón.


----------



## pemebe (24 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*El ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, dice que Rusia está frenando la ofensiva en Ucrania a propósito*
MARTES, 24 DE MAYO DE 2022, 14:12

IRYNA BALACHUK - MARTES, 24 MAYO 2022, 14:12

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, ha dicho que Rusia supuestamente está reduciendo el ritmo de la ofensiva en Ucrania para evitar víctimas civiles y permitir la evacuación de la población.

Fuente: Publicación propagandística rusa RIA Novosti, en referencia a las declaraciones de Shoigu en una reunión del Consejo de Ministros de Defensa de la OTSC, que tuvo lugar por videoconferencia

Cita de Shoigu: *"Se anuncia el alto el fuego y se crean corredores humanitarios para evacuar a los residentes de los asentamientos circundantes."*

Detalles: También volvió a mentir a los miembros de la OTSC diciendo que las tropas rusas supuestamente no atacaron infraestructuras civiles en las que podía haber civiles. Repitió el mantra propagandístico de las "armas de alta precisión", que supuestamente sólo afectan a posiciones de tiro e instalaciones militares.

Shoigu también dijo que *Rusia continuaría con la llamada "operación especial" en Ucrania "hasta que todas las tareas estén completamente completadas", a pesar de "la ayuda occidental a gran escala al régimen de Kiev y la presión de las sanciones sobre Rusia".*

El ministro de Defensa ruso repitió la frase de que *"la OTAN ha convertido a Ucrania en un Estado hostil a Rusia, convirtiéndola en un instrumento de presión sobre Moscú"; habló de la supuesta "red de más de 30 biolaboratorios estadounidenses" en Ucrania y de la supuesta "amenaza real de que Ucrania cree un arma nuclear".*


----------



## S. Moguilevich (24 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya ha tardado el amado lidl en unirse a la fiesta



Ya tardaba la respuesta a la orden de detencion de Cao de Benos


----------



## Nico (24 May 2022)

Seguramente para Yago, no se retiran para no morir, sino que lo hacen porque están aburridos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos putos comunistas de Nueva York ....



En la ciudad de Nueva York se pagan impuestos estatales, federales y de la propia ciudad. En total te quitan un 35% del salario. Es una brutalidad.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, Rusia tiene muy poquita deuda (me parece que la misma es de un 17%).
> Cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda vamos a ver a Europa y a Estados Unidos con mucho dolor.
> 
> Ojito con UK: Tiene una deuda privada + pública de casi el 400%.



Vendrá la famosa quita. Y patada a seguir. 
Que una cosa es Grecia o España y otra los dueños del casino. 
No va más.


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A un amigo que trabaja en NY le han llevado alguna vez de tour en otros Estados para que vea la casa que se podría pagar con lo que le ofrecen. Y eso que a él su empleador le paga parte de la vivienda, pero da igual, es todo carísimo.



En zonas rurales son muy baratas, pero necesitas curro en remoto.


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Recuerda a los partes de guerra republicanos...


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Relación de población de Rusia con China (1:10) y EEUU (1:2). No se, con EEUU hay algo más de "tú a tú", con China no existe comparación. Por cierto, me empieza a dar la impresión de que Rusia no tiene tecnológicamente ni industrialmente mucho que aportar a China. A estas alturas lo que no hayan superado lo tendrán copiado, con más probabilidad el primer caso.



La proporción de la economía rusa con respecto a la china o la yanki es la misma poco más o menos. En todo lo que tenga que ver con energía nuclear, con industria aeroespacial, con ingeniería de materiales los rusos están bastante por delante de los chinos. En otras cosas no. Pueden aprender unos de otros. Hay un fuerte incentivo para la colaboración.

Y sobre todo los chinos no son unos locos que van apagando incendios con gasolina por todo el mundo. Tu los ves invadiendo Laos para que les hagan caso? O bloqueando Taiwan para arruinarlos? Los ves poniendo "presidentes encargados" en Mongolia? Son gente muy civilizada. Mucho más que los hijoputas esos yankis que son el puto cancer de la humanidad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Igual que nos hizo Marruecos, España es la misma mierda que Ucrania para el resto del mundo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069070



madre mia.....los saharauis no olvidaran eso...


Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro chon gordo muerto en la sagrada tierra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



posiblemente? tus cojones morenos


----------



## lapetus (24 May 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Cuando Olona gane en Andalucía



Olona quedará segunda para hacer de muletilla del PP, sin consejeros ni nada.
Si aún así Juanma le hace ascos, repetirá elecciones.


----------



## frangelico (24 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En zonas rurales son muy baratas, pero necesitas curro en remoto.



Este es médico, lo que le ofrecen son trabajos en centros de sitios como Kentucky o Tennessee, donde no le apetece nada vivir pero las casas que te compras con medio millón o algo más son enormes eb comparación con su pisito de NY. En california en cambio no hay oferta que valga, es todo tan caro que los que van allí acaban en agujeros y dejándose una pasta.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
> Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico
> 
> La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...
> ...



No jodas que no sabes que los anglos obligaron al mundo a usar sus monedas como referente mundial después de la 2 GM y cuando se hundió el patrón oro, idearon otra extorsión obligando a los países productores de petróleo a usar el dolar en sus transacciones? los acuerdos de Bretton woods y el posterior petrodolar ? Ni idea verdad? Que todo el planeta hemos subsidiado a los angloamericanos durante un siglo?


----------



## Malevich (24 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho los ucranianos de Kiev que hablan ruso, no tienen acento ucra, como si tienen en otras zonas del país.



Por eso te digo, uno de mis mejores amigos estudia ruso, y me lo comentó. Kiev y también Minsk, por supuesto, que más del 80% de los rusos blancos tienen el ruso por lengua cotidiana.


----------



## jabalino (24 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Olona quedará segunda para hacer de muletilla del PP, sin consejeros ni nada.
> Si aún así Juanma le hace ascos, repetirá elecciones.



Si repite, Olona roza la absoluta


----------



## El Mercader (24 May 2022)

Ya, este fin de semana han matado a un Chino en el metro de nueva York. Aquí la gente se dispara por deporte.


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Seguramente para Yago, no se retiran para no morir, sino que lo hacen porque están aburridos.



También, de paso, los rusos se cansan persiguiéndolos ....


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No jodas que no sabes que los anglos obligaron al mundo a usar sus monedas como referente mundial después de la 2 GM y cuando se hundió el patrón oro, idearon otra extorsión obligando a los países productores de petróleo a usar el dolar en sus transacciones? los acuerdos de Bretton woods y el posterior petrodolar ? Ni idea verdad? Que todo el planeta hemos subsidiado a los angloamericanos durante un siglo?



¿Tienes las fotos de los tanques, cuando entraron en Madrid? Es para un amiguete...qué tiempos aquellos, verdad?
De todas formas, aunque todo es mucho más complejo que eso, que es algo reducido, tenemos que entender (ser capaces, vamos) que el hecho de que los americanos hayan hecho x o y, no invalida el hecho de lo que puedan hacer otros, es decir, si los americanos se han portado mal...coño,l no apoyes a otros que están haciendo exactamente lo mismo...lo digo porque hay que ser coherente en esta vida, nada más


----------



## Adriano II (24 May 2022)

Joder estos ucranianos no saben ni disimular un poquito

Ahora empezarán a condenar a todos los prisioneros de guerra para que pasen a ser criminales y así poderlos cambiar de igual a igual con los Azov

Espero que los rusos no caigan en esa trampa


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En realidad hay muchas maniobras para distorsionar el valor del rublo. Por un lado están las que pretenden hundirlo artificialmente y por otro las que pretenden evitarlo también artificialmente. Parece que van ganando las segundas.



Vaya, me das la razón, el valor del rublo es artificial, muchas gracias...jolin, me ha costado....

Ahora, pues nada, oye, sigue pensando que una moneda con un valor artificial (falseado) te va a "cambiar la economía der mundo..."


----------



## kikepm (24 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es médico, lo que le ofrecen son trabajos en centros de sitios como Kentucky o Tennessee, donde no le apetece nada vivir pero las casas que te compras con medio millón o algo más son enormes eb comparación con su pisito de NY. En california en cambio no hay oferta que valga, es todo tan caro que los que van allí acaban en agujeros y dejándose una pasta.



La burbuja inmobiliaria 2.0 va a producir una bonita gráfica:


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> De verdad que eres cabo chusquero....Solo falta que encima seas cornudo. Lo tienes todo.



Los cuernos que tienes tú...cabron...mas que un ciervo de 20 años ..rata inmunda.....


----------



## kelden (24 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vaya, me das la razón, el valor del rublo es artificial, muchas gracias...jolin, me ha costado....
> 
> Ahora, pues nada, oye, sigue pensando que una moneda con un valor artificial (falseado) te va a "cambiar la economía der mundo..."



El dólar lo hizo y no puede estar más falseada. Tu moneda, justamente valorada por la oferta y la demanda del mercado (sin más factores externos), existe solamente en los mundos de yupi. Exactamente igual tu idea de liberalismo.

El dólar, como todo acto de fe, no es otra cosa, se defiende de los herejes a cañonazos. Te parece poca manipulación?


----------



## amcxxl (24 May 2022)

*Brevemente sobre Ucrania 24.05.2022*


1. Svetlódarsk.
Hoy, todo el arco de Svetlodarsk se derrumbó. El factor operativo que existió durante 7 años se disolvió en 1 día. Las tropas liberaron Svetlodarsk, Lugansk. El enemigo todavía tiene Novoluganskoye, pero hay señales de preparativos para una mayor retirada de tropas. El enemigo también perdió los pueblos de Vozrozhdenie y Roty. A Artemovsk - 15-20 kilómetros.

2. Artemovsk.
Todavía no hay asalto a la ciudad, aunque las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la ciudad ya están siendo atacadas por nuestra artillería. El enemigo está preparando la ciudad para la defensa y también está tratando de aferrarse a Pilipchatino, preparándose para retirarse a Pokrovsky, donde se está preparando para una defensa más prolongada.

3. Soledar.
La lucha continuó cerca de Novaya Kamenka, Stryapovka y en dirección a Yakovlevka. Todavía no hay asalto a Soledar. La carretera al norte de Soledar está siendo bombardeada cada vez más por la artillería. El enemigo admite problemas de suministro, pero continúa utilizando la carretera Soledar-Lysichansk.

4. Avdiivka.
El ejército de la RPD anunció que no asaltaría Avdiivka de frente, sino que la ocuparía evitando y bloqueando Avdiivka. Ahora la lucha continúa en el área de Kamenka, Novselovka-2 y Krasnogorovka. La lucha también continúa en las afueras de Nueva York.

5. Gorskoe-Zolotoe.
La limpieza de Kamyshevakhi y los combates en las afueras del sur de Zolote continúan. La lucha continúa en Toshkovka. Se informa que Lipovoye ha sido ocupada por nuestras tropas. La posición del enemigo en el área fortificada de Gorsko-Golden empeoró nuevamente.

6. Severdonetsk.
La lucha continúa en las afueras de la ciudad. El enemigo también informa de la reanudación de los combates activos cerca de Belogorovka, lo que implica que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han acumulado fuerzas al otro lado del Seversky Donets para reanudar la lucha por la aldea. La pérdida de Belogorovka amenaza con aislar rápidamente a Severdonetsk y Lisichansk del grupo principal.

7. Slavyansk.
Durante el día continuaron las batallas por Krasny Liman. Más de la mitad de la ciudad ha sido liberada. El enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas en muertos y capturados. Se puede esperar que los restos de la agrupación AFU en Krasny Liman pronto se retiren más allá de Seversky Donets. Lo más probable es que Krasny Lyman se tome dentro de 1 a 3 días.

8. Izyum.
Los combates continuaron en la zona de Kamyshevakhi, Dolgenkiy y Kurulka. El enemigo nota que las Fuerzas Armadas RF ahora están acumulando fuerzas en esta dirección para desarrollar la ofensiva. Los intentos de contraatacar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el flanco del grupo Izyum no tuvieron éxito.

9. Járkov.
La lucha continuó en las líneas de Cossack Lopan, Liptsy, Ternovaya, Rubizhnoye. En general, aquí prevalecen las tendencias hacia la posicionalidad.

10. Marinka, Zaporozhye, Ugledar, Nikolaev y Odessa: sin cambios.
A mediano plazo, se espera una intensificación de las hostilidades en las direcciones de Zaporizhia y Nikolaev, así como nuevos intentos de Ucrania de atacar la isla de las Serpientes.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Los esfuerzos rusos por conquistar un país se han reducido a una zona que supone el 5-10% de aquel total que pretendió anexionarse.
Dicho lo cual, por tanto, cuando concentras todas tus fuerzas en ese área tan reducida es normal que inicialmente notes una "grata" mejoría respecto de los resultados previos.


El problema es que el tiempo corre muy a la contra de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## kikepm (24 May 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No jodas que no sabes que los anglos obligaron al mundo a usar sus monedas como referente mundial después de la 2 GM y cuando se hundió el patrón oro, idearon otra extorsión obligando a los países productores de petróleo a usar el dolar en sus transacciones? los acuerdos de Bretton woods y el posterior petrodolar ? Ni idea verdad? Que todo el planeta hemos subsidiado a los angloamericanos durante un siglo?



Y no solo eso.

Para 196x la financiación en déficit de la guerra de Vietnam suponía una inflación en dólares que terminó por provocar una inflación de precios descontrolada en los 70.

Para evitar el impago de la deuda y la sangría de oro hacia el extranjero motivada por la expansión monetaria deficitaria y sin respaldo (y la reclamación del oro por parte de los más despiertos)




los americanos incumplieron en 1971 los acuerdos por los que los bancos centrales extranjeros podían recurrir a canjear los papelitos de colores por oro (De Gaulle fue listo y cambio todos sus papelitos justo antes de esta quiebra de las obligaciones de canje).

El fin de la convertibilidad supuso el final del último vestigio de control monetario, y desde entonces la locura de las políticas monetarias han producido ESTO:




Que nadie piense que esto tiene algo que ver con el dinero o los mercados. Esto es la misma esencia de la falsificación de los reyes llevado a los tiempos actuales.

Aunque Biden y el resto de mamporreros dicen que la culpa es de Putin, claro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es, para que lo vea la basura prorrusa del foro:
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado este lunes que las tropas rusas han realizado "una masacre" en el este del país, en la región del Donbás, y ha advertido de que las próximas semanas "serán difíciles" en el marco de la invasión rusa al país
> 
> ...



Tu si que eres basura hijo de la gran puta, que sean dificiles y que sufran como tiene que ser. Me llena de gozo verte llorar por tus nenazas, fintazos para los ukros, tomate una tila y espera caer ciudad tras ciudad, donbass libre de nazis. Nazis muertos no hacen pupa a joderse totorron


----------



## alfonbass (24 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El dólar lo hizo y no puede estar más falseada. Tu moneda, justamente valorada por la oferta y la demanda del mercado (sin más factores externos), existe solamente en los mundos de yupi.
> 
> El dólar, como to acto de fe, se defiende de los herejes a cañonazos. Te parece poca manipulación?



Ahora comprendes lo que digo que no existe ningún liberalismo hoy en día? lo que no voy a hacer es, si esa es mi opinión, no apoyar lo que más se acerque a ese, mi ideal o no dar mi opinión, yo opino que todo debe ser libre y lo digo en este foro y en cualquier otro sitio, quizás, algún día lejano cale entre todo lo que decimos la gente que piensa como yo, y nos acerquemos a ese mundo liberal, que no deja de ser un objetivo como puede ser el tuyo de hacer la URSS 2.0


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

*Muere el general de mayor rango ruso en Ucrania.*

El mayor general Kanamat Botashev, excomandante de un regimiento de la fuerza aérea, fue derribado mientras volaba sobre el óblast de Luhansk, informó BBC Rusia, citando a tres exsubordinados del general. Según los informes, Botashev es el piloto ruso de más alto rango muerto en Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (24 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ahora cambia la palabra "Rusia" por Europa.



Yo no se si tenéis jodida la percepción de la realidad: La invasión de Ucrania lanza a absolutamente toda Europa a los brazos de EEUU porque demuestra que en cuanto seguridad y defensa toda Europa es una absoluta nulidad. Es como cuando en un gallinero entra una zorra, que el resto de gallinas se acojonan, no hay alianza posible con una nación que invade países como quien va a elegir su nuevo modelito Prét-à-porter para ponerse. 

La única forma que la EU sea un "ente independiente" de EEUU y respetado por Rusia es que haya una especie de "unión política" con los 500 millones de habitantes de la UE y tenga un ejército que multiplique por tres al ruso en cuanto a personas, aviones, submarinos nucleares y con una cantidad similar de cabezas nucleares. La UE está muy lejos de ese escenario.


----------



## rejon (24 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu si que eres basura hijo de la gran puta, que sean dificiles y que sufran como tiene que ser. Me llena de gozo verte llorar por tus nenazas, fintazos para los ukros, tomate una tila y espera caer ciudad tras ciudad, donbass libre de nazis. Nazis muertos no hacen pupa a joderser totorron



Coño,se te vé histerica...se vé que hoy no has probao rabo...puta de mierda....


----------



## El Mercader (25 May 2022)

Bueno, no exageres. En un pueblo pequeño en una zona tranquila (por ejemplo en Nueva Inglaterra). Se vive de puta madre.
Todo depende de tu curro. Pero en general las grandes ciudades son estercoleros.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, Rusia tiene muy poquita deuda (me parece que la misma es de un 17%).
> Cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda vamos a ver a Europa y a Estados Unidos con mucho dolor.
> 
> Ojito con UK: Tiene una deuda privada + pública de casi el 400%.



12% @El Mercader


----------



## kelden (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora comprendes lo que digo que no existe ningún liberalismo hoy en día? lo que no voy a hacer es, si esa es mi opinión, no apoyar lo que más se acerque a ese, mi ideal o no dar mi opinión, yo opino que todo debe ser libre y lo digo en este foro y en cualquier otro sitio, quizás, algún día lejano cale entre todo lo que decimos la gente que piensa como yo, y nos acerquemos a ese mundo liberal, que no deja de ser un objetivo como puede ser el tuyo de hacer la URSS 2.0



E "liberalismo" puro no existe por la misma razón que no existe el "comunismo" puro: la naturaleza humana. Los liberales teneis razón en decir que está en la naturaleza humana el sacar la cabecica por encima de los demás y que es algo que no se debe impedir, pero obviais la otra parte de la ecuación: en la misma naturaleza está impedir por todos los medios, y cuando digo todos me refiero a todos, que otro nos baje al suelo para ponerse él. Incluso nos molesta que, aunque no nos baje, otro se ponga a la misma altura o nos rebase. Así que hacemos lo imposible para que eso no pase mandando la libre competencia y el liberalismo a la puta mierda.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (25 May 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Desde el primer momento ese ha sido el objetivo. Putin y la nomenklatura del Kremlin llevan tiempo hablando de hacer con el grano lo mismo que con el gas y otros hidrocarburos, usarlos como baza geopolítica. El objetivo primario es ese, las tierras mas fértiles de Ucrania, que además son ricas en diversos minerales.



El objetivo de Rusia es, en vez de lanzar bombas sobre la UE, lanzar inmigrantes hambrientos. Sin duda a medio y largo plazo son más destructivos que las bombas.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (25 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Arabia Saudita no tomará partido entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero critica las sanciones de Occidente contra Moscú



"Yo no opino sobre la vida de los demás, y menos de mis vecinos, sobre todo de la vecina de enfrente, que todo lo que le pasa es por ir vestida como una puta".


----------



## stuka (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




El tío parece un estivador del puerto. O un paco de ultramarinos de barrio años 70.


----------



## El Mercader (25 May 2022)

Hombre, ya tengo 50 tacos. Ahora quiero estar tranquilo. Si tuviera veinte seguiría en Nueva York: Para follar es perfecto.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

La joya de la corona de la Armada rusa


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En la ciudad de Nueva York se pagan impuestos estatales, federales y de la propia ciudad. En total te quitan un 35% del salario. Es una brutalidad.



O cuando una banda de pervertidos habla de libertad, mientras practica el libertinaje más disoluto a todos los niveles...


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño,se te vé histerica...se vé que hoy no has probao rabo...puta de mierda....



yo estoy tranquila, el qeu no lo está es tu amigo Zopensky con ese discurso pesimista, no te olvides de mandar nieve para el. Toma comete esto cabronazo








Un gran depósito de proyectiles para obuses estadounidenses M-777 fue destruido por las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Aviones de combate rusos derribaron un avión MiG-29 ucraniano en la región de Kramatorsk, mientras l




sana.sy


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Se han revelado el asesinato de la familia del alcalde de Motyzhyn y 14 instancias de atrocidades cometidas por 5 miembros sospechosos del servicio de las Fuerzas de la Federación Rusa y 3 mercenarios de PMC "Wagner" en Ucrania.

Tiroteos masivos sin motivo, torturas medievales, incluido el uso de una cuerda arrastrada por un vehículo ATV: mostraremos la verdadera esencia de la Federación Rusa en los tribunales.


----------



## Bartleby (25 May 2022)

Europa acepta las demandas de Putin sobre los pagos de gas para evitar más cortes de suministro

ESTAS ERAN PPARTE DE LAS SANCIONES QUE IBAN A DESTROZAR A RUSIA



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/24/eu-russian-gas-putin-rubles/


----------



## frangelico (25 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La burbuja inmobiliaria 2.0 va a producir una bonita gráfica:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069427



Es una superburbuja. Ahora mismo en segun que zonas calientes del país con 150-200k por año eres casi pobre.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Cae en Ucrania el piloto de más alto rango de Rusia*

El mayor general retirado de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa, Kanamat Botashev, fue derribado y asesinado en el cielo sobre Ucrania. La información sobre la muerte del piloto fue confirmada a la BBC por tres ex subordinados de Botashev, quienes se mantuvieron en contacto con él después del final del servicio. Solicitaron el anonimato por razones de seguridad personal.

Botashev es el piloto de más alto rango cuya muerte se conoció . Antes de su jubilación, fue comandante de un regimiento de aviación. La participación de un oficial de tan alto rango en las batallas aéreas puede hablar tanto de cuán difíciles son las tareas que Moscú establece para los pilotos militares como de la falta de especialistas altamente calificados.

El domingo 22 de mayo, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció que un avión de ataque ruso Su-25 fue derribado en el cielo sobre la región de Luhansk. El piloto no tuvo tiempo de eyectarse, según el informe.

Uno de los antiguos colegas de Botashev confirmó a la BBC que en Ucrania, el general retirado realizó tareas en el Su-25.

“¡Hoy murió Kanamat! Distrito de Popasnaya, 8:25... La primera llamada de los NAR-s (misiles aéreos no guiados - BBC ), la segunda - bombas... Stinger a la salida del ataque, una explosión en el aire y... Eso es todo”, dijo el participante de las discusiones en uno de los canales de telegramas rusos.
Fuente. La Razón.


----------



## ryder87 (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Cae en Ucrania el piloto de más alto rango de Rusia*
> 
> El mayor general retirado de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa, Kanamat Botashev, fue derribado y asesinado en el cielo sobre Ucrania. La información sobre la muerte del piloto fue confirmada a la BBC por tres ex subordinados de Botashev, quienes se mantuvieron en contacto con él después del final del servicio. Solicitaron el anonimato por razones de seguridad personal.
> 
> ...



Todo el dia aca,que pena tu vida...enfermito


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Buenas noches, deseo que mañana nos levantemos como mínimo 500 rusos menos en el mundo, será un mundo mejor.... Fuerza Ucrania.


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

Coco, los reyes son los padres y la Luna sigue virgen.
Perdones por el fuera tiesto.


----------



## ryder87 (25 May 2022)

Como colador esta quedando el oeste de ukrania


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Todo el dia aca,que pena tu vida...enfermito



Pena me das tú....enfermo de mierda lo seras tú.....chupapollas


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> E "liberalismo" puro no existe por la misma razón que no existe el "comunismo" puro: la naturaleza humana. Los liberales teneis razón en decir que está en la naturaleza humana el sacar la cabecica por encima de los demás y que es algo que no se debe impedir, pero obviais la otra parte de la ecuación: en la misma naturaleza está impedir por todos los medios, y cuando digo todos me refiero a todos, que otro nos baje al suelo para ponerse él. Incluso nos molesta que, aunque no nos baje, otro se ponga a la misma altura o nos rebase. Así que hacemos lo imposible para que eso no pase mandando la libre competencia y el liberalismo a la puta mierda.



Pues coño, si no puedes impedirlo, al menos no dejes que el poder político lo tengan solo unos pocos, que es lo que venimos criticando principalmente, además, con Rusia, precisamente tiene mucha "salsa".
¿Por qué?, pues porque muchos os reís cuando alguien saca lo de "los ruzoz zon comuniztaz" con toda la razón porque indica que esa persona está muy poco informada, le puede más lo que conoce (poco) de la historia para decir semejante tontería, sin entender que la historia de Rusia es la que es y como tratan a la misma
Ahora bien, cuando decimos que Rusia es un país, eminentemente intervencionista, tanto a nivel político como a nivel de todo el pensamiento de la sociedad, tenemos razón, recuerdo una chica que conocí en un viaje a Minsk (bonita y tranquila ciudad, por cierto), la chica tenía PAVOR de que le preguntara algo de política, pues eso, es lo que yo no veo normal y es lo que veo que se traduce en un "comunismo conservador, si lo quieres llamar así
Siempre va a haber un hijo de puta que, aprovechandose de la fuerza, de los contactos o de cualquier cosa, va a tratar de ganar ventaja.
Lo que si podemos hacer es que lo que gane sea lo que sea, pero al menos no el control sobre la sociedad, porque es ahí donde está el peligro, y ocurre, de hecho, lo hace aquí con "Antonio", lo hace en USA con Biden, y lo hace en Rusia con Putin, al final, esas sociedades acaban dirigidas y con una población que ni siquiera sabe por qué cojones se enfrenta
Ponte a pasear ahora mismo por Moscú, si tienes problemas por encontrar un lugar, la gente te va a ayudar, te va a dar lo que sea, independientemente de lo que ponga en tu pasaporte, haz lo mismo en Madrid y la gente (en general) va a actuar de la misma manera
Es decir, la naturaleza de la gente no está en la maldad, sino en mejorar su puta vida, no hay más diferencias entre alguien que dice hola y otro que dice "Priviet", eso es precisamente lo que muchos no comprendéis

PD: Me cago en los putos anuncios del foro, cojones ya


----------



## bigplac (25 May 2022)

Usa ha dejado claro que los 40000000000$ aprobados es a cambio de contraataques y lograr hacer retroceder a los rusos, y 40000000000$ son muchos dolares



Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy provoca un revuelo militar por su deseo de enterrar al mayor número posible de soldados ucranianos
> 
> Ha surgido información privilegiada de que la administración de Zelensky está planeando castigar a los generales de las AFU que organizaron y dieron las órdenes oportunas para la retirada de un grupo de nazis de Svitlodarsk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buenas noches, deseo que mañana nos levantemos como mínimo 500 rusos menos en el mundo, será un mundo mejor.... Fuerza Ucrania.



Si a cambio otros 1500 ucronazis yacen bajo tierra, su muerte no habrá sido en vano.

Gloria a los héroes de Rusia!!


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy provoca un revuelo militar por su deseo de enterrar al mayor número posible de soldados ucranianos
> 
> Ha surgido información privilegiada de que la administración de Zelensky está planeando castigar a los generales de las AFU que organizaron y dieron las órdenes oportunas para la retirada de un grupo de nazis de Svitlodarsk.
> 
> ...



Por favor que alguien le adultere la farlopa al payaso.
Es por la paz mundial


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

Bocs es como el PP, pero más gitanotorero, escopetero y meapilas


----------



## McRotor (25 May 2022)

Preparando el terrreno...


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Polonia la caída del sistema comunista en 1989 y marcha de tropas rusas en 1994 (mi padre lloró lágrima viva).
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Y seguro que además en agradecimiento le lavó los pies a Karol el encubridor de curas violadores.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 May 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/24/eu-russian-gas-putin-rubles/



*Europe accepts Putin’s demands on gas payments to avoid more shut-offs*

Ñiñiñiñi come sanciones Putin

Ñiñiñiñi vamos a joderle el swift a Rusia y a congelar sus cuentas

Ñiñiñiñi pasado mañana no necesitamos el gas ruso

Hace algún tiempo España daba vergüenza frente a otros países europeos, ahora todos dan vergüenza por igual, han conseguido una Europa patética y antieuropea.


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> La pregunta es que aporta Polonia a la UE o que nos aporta a España y que aportaria Rusia.



Polonia aporta mucho.

Temporeras en la fresa de Huelva que luego se casaban con algún Paco local.

En Irlanda te sirven cafés y te hacen la cama en los BB.


----------



## hartman (25 May 2022)

y el jubilado de valencia que fue capturado en jerson que fue de el?


----------



## Castellano (25 May 2022)

Yo montaba un campo de prisioneros ucronazis enfrente de Guantanamo.

Para trollear un poco


----------



## clapham5 (25 May 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Las noticias que le llegan del frente son eZpeluZnantes
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia desde Volodymirivka que le ha dejao " confused " .
Resulta que un chivato  de este Foro desbarato la ofensiva rusa que habia preparado el mismisimo Shoigu . Cortar la T1302 a la altura deYakovlivka y avanzar por la M03 desde Soledar hasta Slovyansk . Bueno , pues los ukros se han enterao y hay 10 mil
atrincherados con Minenwerfer , Morser y Flaks en Slovyansk . El clapham le ha preguntao a su contacto armenia cual sera el " Plan alternativo ruso " pero no le ha dicho al clapham ni mu , asi que el clapham espera que el @Zhukov llene esa laguna militar informativa
Segun fuentes oficiales de Occidente , Rusia controla ya el 20 % del territorio de Ucrania . El clapham , a ojo , hizo un calculo en su dia y sijo aqui que mas o menos Rusia tenia en el bote 135 mil Km2 . El 20 % de 606 mil Km2 = 121 mil Km2 ...
Pero como el clapham esta avido de ZANKS , y aqui la pena no suelta si no te mojas , el clapham sube la apuesta y fija el bote en 200 mil Km2 y 8 Oblasts redonditos con sus fronteras pulidas con piedra pomez ...
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Rusia esta reescribiendo la Historia . De Polonia y de las ratas balticas y nordicas , buah ...mierda de gallina
Incluso es bueno que Finlandia y Suecia esten en la OTAN , porque en caso de Guerra , es mas facil arrebatarle un cacho de territorio a Finlandia y a Suecia que a Portugal o a Espana ...Si es que los nordicos son retarders .
Mientras Occidente se cree su propia pelicula Rusia es 121 Km2 mas extensa y el rublo imperial de plata no para de subir
El Zar le ha dicho a Dinamarca que si Ucrania le hunde la flota rusa , se quedan con Copenhague .
El clapham no entiende el humor aspie


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 May 2022)




----------



## Argentium (25 May 2022)

OT - TERRIBLE MASACRE EN TEXAS

*Tiroteo en una escuela de Texas: catorce niños y un profesor fueron asesinados*
MUNDO24 Mayo 2022 - 20:00
*La información sobre el número del víctimas mortales fue confirmada por el gobernador de Texas, Greg Abbott. El sospechoso fue abatido.*


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> OT - TERRIBLE MASACRE EN TEXAS
> 
> *Tiroteo en una escuela de Texas: catorce niños y un profesor fueron asesinados*
> MUNDO24 Mayo 2022 - 20:00
> *La información sobre el número del víctimas mortales fue confirmada por el gobernador de Texas, Greg Abbott. El sospechoso fue abatido.*



El muerto no habla ..., curioso que siempre los matan.


----------



## El-Mano (25 May 2022)

Vamos, unas SDF sirias pero en "Ucrania".


----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (25 May 2022)

Yo diría que efectúan avances tácticos hacia la retaguardia.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)




----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (25 May 2022)

Estados Unidos utiliza s Europa como peón de sus intereses una vez más. Una Europa cobarde, vil, sin soberanía y arrastrada. Una mera colonia desde 1945 sino desde antes.
Qué tiene Ucrania para recibir este apoyo. Qué intereses manifiestos y ocultos existen más allá de los geoestrategicos, recursos, energéticos. Qué ideologías mueven a estas élites occidentales. Será verdad que todo es un guión de esas élites, de ese gobierno oculto y en la sombra que busca lo que desde hace ya muchos años se habla desde el mundo de la conspiración: la tercera guerra mundial nuclear, la reducción de la población, la implantación de ese nuevo orden mundial vía conflictos, pandemias y guerras. Va a ser verdad que los grupos de poder anglosajones y occidentales son satánicos, siquiera como metáfora, sin que Rusia y China, claro, sean una perla.


----------



## amcxxl (25 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

El Top Gun de la orda de lata y su nave:


----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (25 May 2022)

Los desinformadores rusos están intentando difundir en las redes que Zelensky consume cocaína para levantarse y dosis de heroína para dormirse por las noches. Es totalmente falso. Zelensky sólo consume cocaína.


----------



## España1 (25 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Soros marcando el rumbo


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (25 May 2022)

EL putincel nuncafollista @Jubilación a los 80 me tiene bloqueado pero igual responderé su post 

+En el 2010 los Ucranianos del este votaron por un gobierno a favor de mantener buenas relaciones con Rusia solo eso (Lo cual obviamente fue un error) si hubieran votado a la Charo naranja se hubieran integrado a occidente y se hubieran ahorrado todo el sufrimiento actual. 
*
Se le debe aclarar a los Putincels que los Ucranianos del este 2010 NO votaron para que los rusos les violaran, torturaran, mutilaran, mataran, bombardearan y deportaran a Siberia* llamándoles Ukronazis o como dice el Putincel @Castellano construyeran con sus prisioneros un campo de prisioneros en frente de Guantanamo el 99.99% de los "Ukronazis" capturados son del este de Ucrania, las zonas "Ruso étnicas" 
*
En el 2014 los partidos pro rusos sacaron el 14% 

En 2019 los pro rusos sacan apenas el 12% *

Bajo esta lógica de estúpidos putinicles nuncafollistas entonces Alemania aun apoya al partido Nazi.
*
Putincels desgraciados retrasados promocionando / justificando / blanqueando crímenes contra la humanidad como siempre el semen se les subió al cerebro *

A las poblaciones "Ruso étnicas" del este de Ucrania les espera = Deportaciones, torturas, violaciones, saqueo de sus propiedadoes y el el peor de los casos un tiro en la Nuca 

*Esto es lo que promocionan / apoyan / blanquean los Putincels*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 May 2022)

Rusia inflige a la misión diplomática española el mayor castigo desde hace 45 años


Un avión del Ejército del Aire les traerá en la tarde es este martes de Riga a Madrid




www.abc.es





Nutrición


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Esto habría estado bien en febrero.
> ...



ya tienes actualizada la excel de que según que música le guste a la rusa que comportamiento sexual exhibe, para ligar en verano?


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *OT: Joe Biden aseguró que EEUU intervendrá militarmente si China trata de tomar Taiwán por la fuerza
> 
> Creo que no es el momento de enojar a los chinos. Veremos si esta amenaza empuja a China a ayudar a Rusia mas **decisivamente*



esto según sales recto de Taiwán para china que lugar es bueno para desembarcar para los marines USANOS?


----------



## bigmaller (25 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> EL putincel nuncafollista @Jubilación a los 80 me tiene bloqueado pero igual responderé su post
> 
> +En el 2010 los Ucranianos del este votaron por un gobierno a favor de mantener buenas relaciones con Rusia solo eso (Lo cual obviamente fue un error) si hubieran votado a la Charo naranja se hubieran integrado a occidente y se hubieran ahorrado todo el sufrimiento actual.
> 
> ...



Otro hijodelagranputa sudaca como el rejon. 

Que te enseñen la guarderia de uvalde.... 


Es una guerra hijodelagranputa


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Rusia para siempre.

Nuevo escudo de Melitopol.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania, entre otras muchas consecuencias, como la dispersión por Europa
de cabezahuecas eslavos, podría provocar una estampida migratoria masiva a Europa 
por escasez de alimentos en África y Medio Oriente. Eso ya lo están pregonando hasta 
los mandamases de la UE. “No va a ser manejable, va a ser desordenada. 
Tenemos interés en evitar que vengan en barcos". 
Y así todo...


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tienen diferentes sueños. Yo sigo pensando que China va a sacar más provecho de todo que Rusia. A los KGBistas de Kremlin les han colado un farol desde Pekín.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



bueno son dos mentalidades diferentes pero no tanto

rusos ajedrecistas piensan modo ajedrez

chinos GO piensan modo GO

usa.............. en fin


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

no creo, próximamente los Rusos lograran una maquina de clonación efectiva, que permitirá la creación en serie de guerreros chechenos plenamente operativos, por supuesto todos con la cara de Kadirot su lider, entonces empezaran las guerras clon, ukrania caerá y tos los demás en cadena. 

usada la fuerza padawans


----------



## la mano negra (25 May 2022)

La Reunión de Matarifes recibe a su matarife más insigne con vítores y aplausos . No va a dejar nada en pie en Ucrania y va a intentar hacer todo el daño posible a los rusos llevando en oleadas masivas a los tontos ucranianos hasta la muerte. En Davos se reúne la hez y la escoria del mundo , la más dañina y sanguinaria.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues como todos, a ver si España y Francia no tienen diferentes sueños, pero lo que jamas ha logrado entender Alemania, que es mejor llevarse bien con Rusia que mal, China lo ha entendido a la primera.
> 
> ¡Que increíblemente necios han sido los alemanes! Mira que la historia les ha dado oportunidades y, salvo cuando Napoleon, siempre eligieron la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> Pues mucha suerte Alemania, la va a necesitar.



los caballeros teutónicos han hecho a Alemania mucho daño


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (25 May 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Y lo votarás. A mí también me dan náuseas cuando hacen estas chorradas, pero a largo plazo ha de triunfar el sector piomoísta que defiende una posición como la de Orban.
> Además con su denuncia del globalismo en general mucha gente abre los ojos y luego ata los cabos con el anglosionismo.
> 
> Simplemente en el cálculo electoral hubieran perdido muchos votos dejando ese flanco para que los carroñeros atacaran.
> ...



no sé, son demasiados años ya y demasiados intentos fallidos transigiendo con las chorradas electoraleras de las opciones que parecían más o menos decentes.


----------



## la mano negra (25 May 2022)

¡ Madre mía es tan vomitivo que voy a vomitar del asco que me ha producido ! La prensa española cada día cae más y más bajo.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Y lo votarás. A mí también me dan náuseas cuando hacen estas chorradas, pero a largo plazo ha de triunfar el sector piomoísta que defiende una posición como la de Orban.
> Además con su denuncia del globalismo en general mucha gente abre los ojos y luego ata los cabos con el anglosionismo.
> 
> Simplemente en el cálculo electoral hubieran perdido muchos votos dejando ese flanco para que los carroñeros atacaran.
> ...



Los volverá a votar su puta madre, con satanistas ni a la esquina, mucha bandera española y defendiendo a los piratas que tienen ocupado una parte de tu patria, a tomar por culo vox como los demás


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

Necesitan muertos como agua de mayo para montar su guerra de Cuba en Ucrania. Esperemos que sea al revés y marque la salida definitiva de EEUU de Europa.


----------



## Mitrofán (25 May 2022)

....
,,,
,,,
vaya, como en la india.


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

Es curioso cómo el queso holandés y francés sale más barato que el local. No creo que sea únicamente por los elaboradísimos métodos de producción de los seres de luz o el teletransportador del CERN que permite que sus productos viajen centenares de kilómetos instantáneamente sin perder propiedades. Al igual que los astilleros de luz, que sacan barcos más baratos con salarios de sus trabajadores más altos que los de aquí.


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (25 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Atención, bombazo! La Grisu acaba de reconocer en Gangrena 3 en vivo y en directo que la viruela del mono es un *ataque biológico, *naturalmente el viropollas expertete se ha apresurado a echar la culpa ¡a las mascotas!.



Que estomago tienes...o es que lo ves por admirar las buenas brevas que se gasta Susanita...o no me lo explico...


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y no se te olvide decir "Jodete, Putin" al acabar de ducharte con agua fria por supuesto.




Mire el lado bueno, la cantidad de agua que vamos a ahorrar.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Seguramente lo haga, aunque ya veremos cuando EEUU empiece a atizar a China.
> 
> A los KGBistas no les han colado ningún farol. Rusia corresponderá a China cuando el Imperio del Caos la atice. Si no se resquebraja la alianza estratégica entre Rusia y China (intereses diversos pero perfectamente compatibles) occidente se va a dar con un muro



por 5ct de cibermortadelo, cual será la jugada agresiva de los USA que abusa sobre china?


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Dudas y avances en el frente


El final de la saga de Azovstal, con la que la RPD y Rusia han consolidado el control completo de la ciudad de Mariupol, no solo ha liberado a algunas unidades de sus tropas para ser destinadas a o…




slavyangrad.es











Dudas y avances en el frente


25/05/2022


El final de la saga de Azovstal, con lo que la RPD y Rusia han consolidado el control completo de la ciudad de Mariupol, no solo ha liberado a algunas unidades de sus tropas para ser destinadas a otras zonas del frente, sino que supone que el foco político y mediático ha pasado a otras zonas del frente. Como se esperaba, la captura de Popasnaya por parte de la RPL y Rusia ha supuesto un notable aumento de la velocidad de los avances rusos y republicanos. Aun así, continúa la estrategia de lento desgaste de las tropas enemigas por medio de la aviación y, sobre todo, la artillería. Al igual que se hiciera en Azovstal, los avances de las tropas aliadas en Donbass han dejado de lado la posibilidad de asaltos frontales a las principales ciudades en favor de un avance más lento, pero que garantice menores bajas entre las tropas. La evidencia no ha convencido, sin embargo, a _expertos _occidentales, que siguen hablando del _bajo valor de la vida _de las tropas para Rusia.

La pérdida definitiva de Mariupol ha supuesto para Ucrania un problema político y militar con el que trata de lidiar. La escasa eficiencia con la que trató la rendición de Azovstal -lo que Kiev sigue calificando de una _operación de evacuación_– hace aún más necesario un correcto manejo de la crítica situación que se está desarrollando para sus tropas en ciertas zonas del frente, concretamente en Lisichansk, Severodonetsk, Artyomovsk (Bajmut desde que el nombre del camarada Artyom fue eliminado de los mapas de Ucrania), Svetlodarsk y Soledar.

En esa situación, y temiendo que la rendición de más de 2000 soldados -de algunas de las unidades más ideológicas de la estructura militar ucraniana- pueda minar la moral de las tropas, el Gobierno ucraniano pretende incentivar la participación en las Fuerzas Armadas. Si apelar al nacionalismo no es suficiente, siempre está el factor económico. “Nuestra fuente en la Oficina del Presidente espera que la asistencia financiera de Occidente suponga aumentar los beneficios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”, informaba el canal de Telegram _Rezident_. “En Bankova no solo quieren reclutar para las filas del ejército, sino hacer de esta opción algo atractivo económicamente. Un salario de 100.000 grivnas para los soldados es uno de los elementos de la estrategia de la Oficina del Presidente para hacer popular el servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas”.

Pero las dudas ucranianas van más allá de cómo lograr un mayor número de soldados motivados para la lucha. Desde hace semanas, cuando se ha hecho evidente que la estrategia rusa en Donbass pasa por la creación de pequeñas bolsas en las que los soldados ucranianos, aislados, tendrían escasas posibilidades de resistir durante mucho tiempo, se ha gestado una disputa entre las autoridades políticas y las militares. Esta lucha implica fundamentalmente a la Oficina del Presidente, que, con el apoyo de sus socios occidentales -fundamentalmente el Reino Unido- se han hecho con el poder político completo y a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aunque de forma discreta y sin declaraciones altisonantes, esta disputa no solo es conocida, sino que ha provocado numerosos debates entre las fuentes ucranianas, que tratan de explicar la lógica de cada una de las partes.

El canal de Telegram _ZeZrada_, citando una información de _Rezident_ que alegaba que el Valery Zaluzhny había solicitado el derecho a ordenar de forma independiente una retirada de las posiciones militares en el este para preservar así la capacidad de combate del ejército, _explicaba_ el lunes la lógica de la postura de ambas partes:

_En la disputa entre Zelensky (Bankova) y Zaluzhny (Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), cada una de las partes tiene sus propias motivaciones, diferentes puntos de vista y soluciones. 

Zaluzhny quiere preservar las capacidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así que para él la posibilidad de que queden sitiadas algunas de las unidades más preparadas para el combate en las ciudades del este de Ucrania es una amenaza crítica.

Bankova tiene otros motivos. La rendición de ciudades llevará a una caída de la moral del ejército y de la retaguardia, algo que el liderazgo político no puede permitirse de ninguna manera ahora mismo, tras la “evacuación” de Azovstal. Así que Zelensky prefiere mantener todos los efectivos posibles en la línea del frente.

De hecho, Zaluzhny cree que sigue habiendo margen para la retirada y que lo principal es salvar al ejército. Bankova confía en que no habrá problemas con el reclutamiento, que habrá suficientes soldados, así que las ciudades son más importantes_.

A ello, _Rezident _respondía: “Compañeros, la táctica de Zelensky ya dio resultado en Kiev, cuando se luchó por cada localidad hasta el final. Fue el heroísmo de los ucranianos el que nos permitió conmover a los políticos de Occidente, que no querían darnos armas letales. La guerra será larga y en Bankova lo comprenden perfectamente”. Sin embargo, existe una diferencia fundamental entre la situación en Kiev y la situación en Donbass: como correctamente planteó el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak, Rusia está dispuesta a retirarse de todo el territorio a excepción de Donbass y el sur de Ucrania. Donbass es el teatro principal de esta fase de la guerra y la estrategia planteada por el comando ruso -más lenta, pero que ha dado avances significativos- está poniendo en peligro a las unidades con más capacidad de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El lunes, fuentes rusas como Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_, apuntaban a una ruptura del frente en la zona al este de Gorlovka: _“Estamos viendo el colapso del arco de Svetlodarsk, con el que no se pudo acabar en 2015. Inmediatamente después de la liberación de Troitskoe, el enemigo se ha visto bajo amenaza de que la agrupación de Svetlodarsk quede sitiada y se ha visto obligada a retirar tropas hacia Artyomovsk. Habrá buenas noticias desde allí en los próximos días”._

Ayer, esa situación se confirmaba, tal y como recogía la misma fuente:

_La ciudad de Svetlodarsk ha sido liberada. Al igual que Mironovskoe, Svetlodarsk ha sido tomada por los miembros de la empresa de seguridad privada “Wagner”. Ante el peligro de quedar sitiados (especialmente tras la pérdida de Troitskoe y Mironovskoe), el enemigo se ha visto ante la necesidad de abandonar sus posiciones en el distrito de Svetlodarsk y se ha retirado en dirección a Artyomovsk. El lunes se produjo un fallido intento de hacer volar la presa de la planta de energía eléctrica de Uglegorsk. 

De ahí que ayer cayera el arco de Svetlodarsk, que ha existido durante siete años _[esta ha sido una de las zonas más estables del frente, fuertemente fortificado y sin ningún éxito de las milicias en el tiempo de guerra de trincheras-Ed]_ y que no pudo romperse con la batalla por Debaltsevo en el año 2015. En aquel momento, existían los planes de crear una gran bolsa en dirección a Artyomovsk. En lugar de eso, solo pudo crearse una pequeña bolsa tras la ruptura por Uglegorsk y el cierre del cerco por Logvinovo (y a pesar de eso una parte de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudiera huir). Siete años después, el área fortificada de Svetlodarsk ha pasado bajo control de nuestras tropas sin grandes batallas_.



La captura de Svetlodarsk, confirmada por las fuentes ucranianas, se produjo sin que mediara batalla. En peligro de quedar sitiadas, las tropas ucranianas se replegaron en dirección a Artyomovsk. Con ello, la población de la ciudad, que según las fuentes ucranianas se mantiene prácticamente en sus niveles anteriores a la intervención rusa, no ha sufrido, de momento, consecuencias por la batalla y se ha evitado la destrucción que habría supuesto la batalla.

Lo que se juega ahora no es el destino de la guerra ni siquiera de quién llevará la iniciativa en las próximas semanas, sino la forma en que se va a desarrollar la batalla. La repetición del escenario de Svetlodarsk en otras zonas -fundamentalmente Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, pero también Artyomovsk o Soledar y Krasny Liman en el norte de esta zona, donde las tropas rusas han comenzado el asalto- para replegar las tropas a la segunda línea de defensa en la zona de Kramatorsk-Slavyansk supondría la victoria de la estrategia de las autoridades militares y de los asesores internacionales. La opción contraria supondría, en cambio, la repetición de una batalla destructiva como lo fue la de Mariupol en esas zonas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

En este contexto de evidente crisis militar en el este, las autoridades ucranianas continúan prometiendo una contraofensiva una vez que lleguen al país las armas pesadas con las que Ucrania está convencida de que será capaz de recuperar los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero. Pero esas promesas a largo plazo contrastan con un frente que se complica en su sector más importante y en el que, pese a ocho años de guerra de trincheras y preparación de las fortificaciones, Ucrania se encuentra en retirada.


----------



## Nefersen (25 May 2022)

Os reíais de mí, pero yo hace semanas que comenté que el hilo que en Zelensky se cumplen todas las profecías sobre el Mesías israelita -aquél que habrá de llegar (siloh)- según la profetiza María (la hermana de Moisés): “el que da descanso”, ” el que trae la paz”; "y a él se congregarán los pueblos" dice Génesis 49:10. Se trata de un hombre justo, lleno de bondad, que liberará al pueblo oprimido y pondrá a todos sus enemigos bajo sus pies, inaugurando la Era Mesiánica. 

La incontrovertible identificación con Zelensky la comprendí al leer este pasaje de Miqueas (8,3) referido al Mesías:

*"Sobre su palma habrá nieve que introducirá en su nariz, y eso le dará la confianza del Señor de los Ejércitos." *


----------



## Artedi (25 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No descartemos que pronto ante las dudas que y falta de confianza su escolta este compuesta por Navys o SAS.



Ya es así como mínimo en parte, se vió un escolta de Zelenskiy con la bandera ucraniana puesta del revés, cosa que un ucraniano jamás haría.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

*OTAN vs Rusia: qué sucede después.*

*Tres meses después del inicio de la Operación Z de Rusia en Ucrania, la batalla de Occidente 
(12 por ciento) contra el Resto (88 por ciento) sigue metástasis. Sin embargo, la narrativa, 
curiosamente, sigue siendo la misma.

*
_*El lunes, desde Davos, el presidente ejecutivo del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, 
presentó al comediante y presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, en la última etapa de 
su gira de solicitud de armas, con un elogioso homenaje. Herr Schwab enfatizó que un actor 
que se hace pasar por un presidente que defiende a los neonazis cuenta con el apoyo de
“toda Europa y el orden internacional”...*_


NATO vs Russia: what happens next


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> H. Kissinger y Nixon tiene parte de culpa, gracias a sus maniobras hubo un acercamiento a China para aumentar la contención a la extinta URSS.
> 
> La semana pasada, el presidente Bush visitó Beijing en el aniversario de la visita de Richard Nixon en febrero de 1972, el primer viaje presidencial a China.( 1) Para conmemorar aún más el viaje de Nixon, el Archivo de Seguridad Nacional y el Grupo de Guerra Fría de la Escuela Elliott de Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad George Washington están publicando documentos estadounidenses recientemente desclasificados sobre el acercamiento chino-estadounidense. Este material documenta los esfuerzos de Nixon por establecer contactos con Beijing durante 1970-1971 como base para un acercamiento después de décadas de hostilidad. La mayoría de los documentos, que se encuentran en los archivos del Proyecto de Materiales Presidenciales de Nixon en los Archivos Nacionales, se publicaron en abril de 2001; son solo la punta de un iceberg de material muy rico en los documentos de Nixon. Los nuevos lanzamientos permiten publicar aquí por primera vez,
> Esta colección se abre con documentación sobre los esfuerzos de Nixon y Kissinger para establecer comunicación con China en el otoño de 1970. Desde el comienzo de su presidencia a principios de 1969, e incluso antes, Nixon había estado interesado en cambiar las relaciones con China, sobre todo para contener una potencial amenaza nuclear sino también, aprovechando la relación adversaria sino-soviética, para abrir otro frente en la Guerra Fría con la Unión Soviética. Sin embargo, les tomó tiempo a Nixon y Kissinger descubrir cómo llevar a cabo una nueva política hacia Beijing y complicaciones como la invasión estadounidense de Camboya en 1970 crearon desvíos en los esfuerzos de la Casa Blanca por mantener un diálogo con Beijing.( 2 )
> ...



No dudo que el culpable en gran medida de lo que sucede es en parte Kissinger, pero no toda, ni en todo caso fue el único, ni siquiera creo que en aquel momento tuviese en su mente el desarrollo posterior de lo que sería China... las circunstancias del momento eran las que eran... hoy ciertamente pagamos muchas de aquellas miserias, pero... pero... de lo que hoy en gran parte estamos viviendo, habría que ir bastante más tarde en el tiempo:









Deng Xiaoping - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ese personaje es probablemente el más terrible de todos y su: "... que importa si el gato es blanco o negro si caza ratones...". Política oficial china desde tal momento...









Relaciones China-EEUU: una decisión histórica, esperanzas frustradas y una crisis sin precedentes


La decisión histórica de Richard Nixon en la década de 1970 de normalizar las relaciones de Estados Unidos con la China comunista podría ser el germen de la crisis actual, la más grave hasta el momento entre Washington y Pekín. Así lo sugiere el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, Mike Pompeo...




www.swissinfo.ch





Artículo matizable, pero realmente correcto en sus líneas principales...

Lo que realmente lanzó a China fue la INCAPACIDAD de competir, tanto con Japón como con Alemania de la economía estadounidense, obligando a sus fondos inversores y financieros a buscar plazas y rentabilidad en economías potencialmente importantes y políticamente ductiles... y encontraron a China que con su política ESCLAVISTA simplemente abrío un espacio vital para que los financieros de todo el mundo obtuvieran RENTABILIDADES SURREALISTAS en aquellos tiempos... 

En todo caso la política toma lo que hay, lo intenta modelar y construye engendros dado el cortoplacismo que se suele aplicar...

Hoy Europa está metida en una guerra con Rusia que intenta ganar, cuando la PERDIO hace más de un lustro, bastante más... en lugar de buscar a LARGO PLAZO UNA ESTRATEGIA diferente y ganadora, que es lo que tocaría en la situación actual, dado el nivel que tenemos en la realidad tanto económica como militar y no menos socialmente...

En lugar de ello estamos intentando salvar a la OTAN, que es lo único de que va esta guerra... y esa organización en ella está demostrando sus costuras rotas, su falta total de previsión, la incapacidad para construir una estrategia ganadora, su optimismo irredento y lo que es peor el ENGREIMIENTO manifiesto y estúpido que le hace sentirse tan segura y tan extremadamente superior que es incapaz de cuestionarse a sí misma... trágico...

Lo que es hoy la OTAN da bien muestra la política ANTICIPATIVA y muy visionaria de Turquía y Erdogan... es tan extremadamente débil que cualquier actor puede ponerla bajo su mano y convertirla en un sujeto que tenga que proteger intereses que la carcoman... terrible... pero no lo ven y así llevan años... tenía razón TRUMP, hoy la OTAN ya no sirve NI SIQUIERA los intereses del TIO SAM, defiende los intereses de quienes la mal-gestionan y en ella están ubicados, una élite de políticos y militares que cobran y muy mucho; se han convertido de facto en una especie de mando militar de la UNION EUROPEA, con el apoyo de EE.UU.

Da pavor...


----------



## NS 4 (25 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Porque la deuda de Rusia está la mayor parte en manos de Alemania e Italia que además son sus principales clientes de gas.
> 
> Si dejara de pagar la deuda entonces sería como declararles la guerra a Alemania e Italia directamente y a Europa subsidiariamente y así si que no tendrían ningún motivo para seguir comprando gas a Rusia, y mientras sigan pagando la deuda, Alemania e Italia todavía no tienen suficientes motivos para dejar de comprarles y seguirán comprando el gas en rublos o lo que les pida.



Entonces retener las reservas de Rusia en el exterior, y no solo eso, sino tratar de confiscarlas y darselas al regimen antiucraniano..supone declarar la guerra a Rusia???
O como funciona???


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

Curiosamente cuando los rusos abandonaron las ofensivas de Kiev y Sumy ordenadamente (y porque no pudieron tener exito que todo hay que decirlo y si hubieran tenido alguna posibilidad final de tomar Kiev no hubieran abandonado) fue que los ucraniandos les hicieron correr.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Siento no poder traducir, pero estoy desde el móvil.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Entonces retener las reservas de Rusia en el exterior, y no solo eso, sinomtratar de confiscarlas y darselas a al regimen antiucrania...supone declarar la guerra a Rusia???
> O como funciona???



Pues eso lo tendrá que decidir Rusia.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> RT. El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, declaró el estado de emergencia el martes, citando el conflicto en Ucrania, pocas horas después de que el parlamento aprobara la medida como una forma de que Budapest responda a situaciones de crisis.
> 
> Orban anunció la emergencia en una dirección de video en su página de Facebook. El régimen de emergencia entra en vigor a la medianoche y las primeras medidas se darán a conocer el miércoles.
> 
> ...



Revolución de colores????????????????????... a ver, no es este el que se niega por activa y pasiva a meter a su país en un desastre económico-social-político... yo no digo nada, pero suena a...


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Esto ya es una guerra total, Bloquean el grano, lo roban, destruyen la maquinaria agricola*....su objetivo está claro.




Ah, vamos que pensabas que esto era una guerra de mentira y te has dado cuenta ahora de que es de verdad y como financias a un bando el otro te va a hacer SUFRIR...

¡¡¡¡ DE VERDAD QUE ESTAMOS DE COÑA !!!!!!


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

la Federacion Rusa ha derribado varios misiles israelies sobee siria...

israel esta que trina ya que Rusia va a defender a siria e iran ee forma muy activa..

Rusia va a enviar misiles nucleares a siria e iran para su defensa...

lo que nos llevara ya a una guerra total


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Von der Leyen alerta de una crisis alimentaria: "La artillería rusa está bombardeando almacenes de cereales"*
> 
> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha acusado al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de estar utilizando "el hambre y el grano" como arma de guerra y pidió colaboración internacional con "urgencia" para aplacar los "crecientes signos de una crisis alimentaria".
> 
> ...




Otra que acaba de descubrir lo que es la guerra... tanto apoyaremos a Ucrania, Rusia va a caer, les enviaremos millones de armas y... y...

¡¡¡¡ los rusos bombardean el grano !!!!!!!!!!!! y ¡¡¡¡¡ NO LO HABIAMOS PREVISTO !!!!!!!!!!!!

TÓCATE LOS HUEVOS... ciudadanos AHORRAR mucho que gracias a la IMPREVISION de quienes envían armas a los UCRANIANOS vamos a pasar hambre...

Eso sí, la culpa es de los rusos:

HACEN LA PUTA GUERRA LARGA Y DE VERDAD...

Hijos de puta rusos...


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ya es así como mínimo en parte, se vió un escolta de Zelenskiy con la bandera ucraniana puesta del revés, cosa que un ucraniano jamás haría.



Pues mires usted, es de perogrullo, que las banderas son señales. Y lo son para todo.
Aunque, hasta que no apareció ¿anteayer? el Austin y el Milley en su rueda de prensa
con las banderas protocolarias de fondo (actos simbólicos estrictos) y que las ucranianas
estaban al revés, no descubro que, oficialmente, la bandera al revés es una señal de peligro.
Así que, puede significar lo que sea, pero estamos viendo señales que se transmiten y no
nos enteramos de nada.
Me pareció curioso.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que forma más absurda de regalar medallas. Por ir a Polonia para controlar desde allí que se enviasen las armas a Ucrania....0 peligro y algo que podría hacer hasta un currela de Ups. Les llegaría el armamento y todo su trabajo era desde allí buscar quien lo transportase...o ni eso, solo asegurarse de que alguien venia a por el. Y por eso te dan medallas ahora.....
> 
> *Defensa condecora a los dos militares que han coordinado la llegada de ayuda de España a Ucrania*
> 
> Para facilitar el traslado del material a Ucrania, *ambos militares se trasladaron a la base aérea de Rzeszow*, ubicada en Polonia y cercana a la frontera, que funciona como 'hub' logístico para el apoyo militar de la OTAN y la UE.



la medalla al merito de SEUR supongo


----------



## Nefersen (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la Federacion Rusa ha derribado varios misiles israelies sobee siria...
> 
> israel esta que trina ya que Rusia va a defender a siria e iran ee forma muy activa..
> 
> ...



Nucleares no. Pero Putin le dijo claramente al ministro israelí que si ellos apoyaban con armas modernas a Ucrania, podías esperar el mismo apoyo en Siria e Irán.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Hungary will NOT support the new package of EU sanctions against Russia. PM Viktor Orban.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esto así no es un IMPAGO RUSO... no en economía...

Esto es una coacción a quíen se ATREVA a mover un sólo centavo a la economía rusa, con la amenaza de que no se le permitirá obtener ningún dividendo...

Cuidadín que algunos advertimos que Rusia en esta guerra está ganado algo VITAL EN ECONOMÍA:

CREDIBILIDAD...

Este pretende ser una amenaza a quíen se atreva a pensar o creer que esa credibilidad es verídica y por tanto busque la forma o manera de participar o anticipar inversiones... 

Llamar impago a impedir pagar... jajjjjajajajaaa... suena surrealista, pero... en ECONOMÍA, nada es sin un motivo...


----------



## El-Mano (25 May 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (25 May 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ya es así como mínimo en parte, se vió un escolta de Zelenskiy con la bandera ucraniana puesta del revés, cosa que un ucraniano jamás haría.



Los escoltas de Zelensky podrían ser extranjeros, y no tienen ni idea de cómo es la bandera de Ucrania.

Es evidente que desde hace años, pocos ucranianos cortan y pintan en la política de Ucrania, todo se decide en despachos de Londres y Washington.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, Rusia tiene muy poquita deuda (me parece que la misma es de un 17%).
> Cuando estalle la burbuja de deuda vamos a ver a Europa y a Estados Unidos con mucho dolor.
> 
> Ojito con UK: Tiene una deuda privada + pública de casi el 400%.




no van apoder pagar ni la municion ... los fabricantes de armas querran cobrar en rublos.. europa va a ir a pobreza extrema


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


>




ya no hay javelin ni manpad


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya ha tardado el amado lidl en unirse a la fiesta




tenemos el lionde ucrania

pronto el lio que rusia va montar en siria e iran

y corea del norre que tiene frontera con rusia.. ya vereis que gracia cuando haya una explosion agomica de corea del norte


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Joe Manchin, uno de los funcionarios electos más poderosos de Washington, le dice al WEF que se opone a cualquier tipo de acuerdo de paz en Ucrania y solo quiere la victoria total con el objetivo final de un cambio de régimen en Rusia. En el siguiente clip, llama a esta guerra una "oportunidad". 1/2
> 
> En el siguiente clip, Manchin dice que él y los estrategas con los que habla nunca han visto una "oportunidad" como esta guerra para "hacer lo que se debe hacer" contra Putin.
> 2/2
> ...



Kissinger dice que se vaya a tomal pol culo al tío este... y quíen es quíen... buen Kissinger es un tío que ha hecho de todo y de todo tipo y a sus 98 años, ya lo que acontezca poco le va a importar, pero...

Manchin escucha Kissinger te dice que eres un MEMO... y en DAVOS, no en la pantalla de una televisión de mier... 

HODER, quíen nos dirige... pero que tipo de indigentes mentales estarán al mando de todo este maremagnun... Von der Leyen y su:

- ¡¡¡¡ oooooooohhhhhhh, que horror los rusos bombardean el grano, hacen la guerra de verdad, cabrones, hijos de putin !!!!!!!!

Nos llevan a la ruína INDIGENTES MENTALES... da pavor todo, no dejo de decirlo y mucho más pensarlo....


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Curiosamente cuando los rusos abandonaron las ofensivas de Kiev y Sumy ordenadamente (y porque no pudieron tener exito que todo hay que decirlo y si hubieran tenido alguna posibilidad final de tomar Kiev no hubieran abandonado) fue que los ucraniandos les hicieron correr.



Esa es su opinión, pero no parece que sea cierta de ninguna de las maneras.
Simplemente, con preguntar- en modo técnico-milita, por supuesto- ¿ cuantas
tropas serían necesarias para poder entrar en una ciudad como Kiev?
Se encontraría con la generalizada respuesta de cualquier entendido militar
en que serían, mínimo, diez veces mas que las que colocó Rusia en cercanías.

Así que no  Esa matraca no se sostiene por ningún argumento sólido.
Usted no conoce mucho como funciona Rusia desde hace siglos...


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069001
> 
> En la videoconferencia del grupo de contacto sobre Ucrania con la participación del jefe del Pentágono, todas las banderas ucranianas fueron colgadas boca abajo.
> 
> Como Marruecos a España, EE.UU está diciendo en pocas palabras que Ucrania está acabada.



No sé qué significado tiene en ese contexto, pero creo que significa más bien una llamada internacional de auxilio. Es un símbolo de petición de ayuda. Históricamente, una *bandera* izada bocabajo en lo alto de una fortaleza significaba una llamada de atención para las tropas amigas: ¡ayudadnos!. Pero también puede significar en tiempo de guerra una forma de declarar rendición ante fuerza armada extranjera.


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

El gran problema es que no hay maiz para todos hagas lo que hagas y lo pintes como lo pintes y el año que viene tampoco lo habrá seguramente... La situación ha llegado para enquistarse y esas cositas deben pensarse antes. Y ahora que venga alguno a decir que los españoles no comemos maiz y no nos va a afectar que eso es cosa de los americanos que lo comen mucho en sus barbacoas.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo no se si tenéis jodida la percepción de la realidad: La invasión de Ucrania lanza a absolutamente toda Europa a los brazos de EEUU porque demuestra que en cuanto seguridad y defensa toda Europa es una absoluta nulidad. Es como cuando en un gallinero entra una zorra, que el resto de gallinas se acojonan, no hay alianza posible con una nación que invade países como quien va a elegir su nuevo modelito Prét-à-porter para ponerse.
> 
> La única forma que la EU sea un "ente independiente" de EEUU y respetado por Rusia es que haya una especie de "unión política" con los 500 millones de habitantes de la UE y tenga un ejército que multiplique por tres al ruso en cuanto a personas, aviones, submarinos nucleares y con una cantidad similar de cabezas nucleares. La UE está muy lejos de ese escenario.



la UE Y USA eatan quebrados... olvids ejercitos.. cuando ucrania caiga toda europa se rendira a rusia


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

y mientras tanto le Índice de Desquicie General aumentando decima a decima hasta que explote en Octubre si es que llegamos


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

Son basura.
VOX recuerda que el pueblo ruso es 'víctima de la tiranía de un sátrapa'


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> EL putincel nuncafollista @Jubilación a los 80 me tiene bloqueado pero igual responderé su post
> 
> +En el 2010 los Ucranianos del este votaron por un gobierno a favor de mantener buenas relaciones con Rusia solo eso (Lo cual obviamente fue un error) si hubieran votado a la Charo naranja se hubieran integrado a occidente y se hubieran ahorrado todo el sufrimiento actual.
> 
> ...



Se te olvidan dos cositas:
1. La poblacion del Donbas, aparte de ya disminuida en 2019 , por la guerra y migraciones a Rusia, no participó (no votaba) en las elecciones de Ucrania.
2. Zelenski ganó las elecciones prometiendo acabar con la guerra, mantener el idioma ruso y dialogar con Rusia. 
Saludos,


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Esta hiena comisionista ha pasado del furor uterino al ardor guerrero. Maravilla de líderes hay en Eurabia...



ursula von merden es lo que es ...........................................y punto


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Los portugueses se han puesto de perfil con el tema no se les ha notado nada


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la medalla al merito de SEUR supongo




Rzeszow
Ramstein
Rota

LAS TRES ZONAS QUE VAN A DESAPARECER


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pero lo importante es que ahora ya somos independientes del gas ruso aunque somos dependientes del gas americano... Es un alcoholico que se ha curado porque ha dejado de beber Dyc y ahora ya bebe solo Chivas.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

las zorritas de kiev salen por patas.....


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues mires usted, es de perogrullo, que las banderas son señales. Y lo son para todo.
> Aunque, hasta que no apareció ¿anteayer? el Austin y el Milley en su rueda de prensa
> con las banderas protocolarias de fondo (actos simbólicos estrictos) y que las ucranianas
> estaban al revés, no descubro que, oficialmente, la bandera al revés es una señal de peligro.
> ...



De los tres que estan en la foto solamente el que esta de uniforme sería capaz de colocar a Ucrania en un mapa así que imaginate el pringado que le dieron las banderas para colgarlas ...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (25 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Siento no poder traducir, pero estoy desde el móvil.



#Popasna - Las fuerzas #rusas continuaron presionando su ataque hoy al obligar a las tropas #ucranianas a retirarse del área hacia el S, SE y O de Myronivs'kyi para evitar el cerco. #RUAF ha capturado las ciudades de Rozsadky, Svitlodars'k y Luhans'ke

respondiendo a
@AgregateOsint
Las tropas #ucranianas no tuvieron más remedio que abandonar el área una vez que las fuerzas #rusas estuvieron en posición de cortar la ruta de escape hacia el NW. #UAF se ha retirado al NW y está intentando establecer líneas defensivas más fuertes en Bakhmut. #Rusia está ganando impulso a lo largo de este eje


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Son basura.
> VOX recuerda que el pueblo ruso es 'víctima de la tiranía de un sátrapa'



Es que VOX no deja de ser un partido NWO más, dirá lo que le conviene para ganar más votos y hasta que se entera de que es eso pues hacen lo que los demás... No hay una idea o una estrategía más alla.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En rota está el primer anillo del AEGIS:
> 
> El AEGIS es el sistema que controla todo el escudo "antimisiles" americano. El mismo es el primer sistema defensivo-ofensivo que los americanos usarían para intentar parar o iniciar un ataque nuclear.
> 
> El AEGIS puede ser ofensivo o defensivo y el mando de control del mismo está en *Rota* y en la base de americana de Ramstein en Alemania.



y es un sistema que corre sobre un pc 386 con diskettes de 51/4, muy modelno y tal


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

LPR troops have fully captured Toshkovka

uuffff van a quedar miles de soldados ukros cercados ...

vamos a tener bonito fin de semana con filas de prisioneros


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2022)

Los primeros días recuerdo los comentarios sobre si Rusia se perdía porque usaba GPS o no sé qué banalidades.....mira tú que es al revés.


" Las solicitudes de Kyiv para bloquear el sistema de navegación GLONASS de Rusia en Ucrania no han sido concedidas por sus socios occidentales. Sin embargo, el propio planteamiento de tal pregunta y lo que está sucediendo en territorio ucraniano está empujando a Occidente a buscar alternativas al sistema de posicionamiento global GPS, escribe el diario británico The Times.


La publicación señala que el Reino Unido y los EE. UU. están buscando análogos o reemplazos para el GPS que no dependan de los satélites. En Londres y Washington temen que en futuras guerras sea posible interferir señales sin disparar. Al mismo tiempo, analistas y especialistas advierten que la amenaza de interferencia satelital solo aumentará.

El secretario de Adquisiciones de Defensa del Reino Unido, Jeremy Quinn, dijo que el gobierno "debería estar atento" a la amenaza de interferencia satelital. Según él, esto se debe al hecho de que Rusia está utilizando una operación especial en Ucrania para probar su guerra electrónica / equipo de guerra electrónica para bloquear el GPS.

Ambas partes están desplegando una gama de capacidades. Necesitamos aprender de esto y continuar nuestro propio trabajo innovador en esta área.

dijo Quinn.

El Reino Unido está explorando sistemas de navegación alternativos, incluido OneWeb basado en el espacio del Reino Unido (un sistema interconectado de satélites diseñado para proporcionar Internet de banda ancha a través de tecnología satelital móvil ) y NextNav de los EE. UU. (su propia red de transmisores similares a GPS, pero montados en el suelo en lugar de satélites), que está en conversaciones con el gobierno del Reino Unido para su despliegue.

Actualmente estamos considerando una serie de opciones, incluidas alternativas no espaciales, para mejorar la seguridad del Reino Unido y actualizaremos nuestros próximos pasos en una fecha posterior.

añadió Quinn.

Al mismo tiempo, NexNav dice que sus señales son 100 mil veces más fuertes que las del GPS, por lo que son más difíciles de ahogar y son más efectivas en un entorno urbano.

Estamos trabajando con el gobierno de EE. UU. y estamos tratando de crear una alternativa de respaldo al GPS, que está amenazado por Rusia y otros.

dijo el jefe de NextNav, Ganesh Pattabiraman, después de hablar con funcionarios británicos de varios ministerios.

Al mismo tiempo, Pattabiraman explicó por qué Occidente no accedió a la solicitud de Kiev. La cuestión es que si se apaga GLONASS, Moscú puede derribar los satélites GPS. Además, las redes eléctricas pueden verse interferidas, los cajeros automáticos deshabilitados, el sistema bancario interrumpido, los teléfonos móviles dejaron de funcionar y se hace todo lo posible para garantizar que los misiles occidentales guiados con precisión nunca alcancen sus objetivos. "


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 May 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, nuevo mapa de la operación especial de liberar las repúblicas rebeldes…


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Inglaterra (sin Escocia) tiene 130000 km2
> 
> En el territorio de España, equivaldría a las comunidades de Andalucía, Cataluña y Madrid.
> 
> Casi nada.



Esto le rompe el relato a @MiguelLacano 
Ucrania es más grande que Francia o España, por eso nos parecen "pequeñas" las conquistas realizadas. Y por lo que parece, el fuego artillero está destrozando al ejército ucraniano, una vez quede destruido o rendido en el Donbass, las ganancias territoriales serán muy rápidas. Uno tiende a establecer "una regla de tres mental", pensamos que si para conquistar 1 km2 han estado x semanas entonces para conquistar todo el Este estarían años. Y no es así, cuando un muro de contención se derrumba viene la avalancha.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Arabia Saudita no tomará partido entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero critica las sanciones de Occidente contra Moscú



quienes del foro van este año al foro económico de Davos


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Os pensais que la economía es una ciencia que marca la única forma de actuar y no es así. Cualquier día de estos los estados occidentales, ante la imposibilidad de pagar la deuda (porque es realmente impagable), sentarán a los financieros en una mesa y les dirán que ellos verán, que pueden elegir entre resetear todo a cero y empezar de nuevo o la pared del cementerio o esa rama del árbol. Que llevan cuatro siglos mamando y ahora les toca perder.



CREDIBILIIDAD.

Esta palabreja es tan poco usada en economía, pero tan vital...

Te lo cuento... tú haces un simpa... bien... y entonces te vas a Rusia y le dices que te venda su petroleo; ellos amablemente te dicen que en RUBLOS o en ORO, que en tu moneda, esa en la que has hecho un SIMPA no creen y... y... y... de repente cómo consigues oro... pues te vas con tu moneda a... a... a.. .quíen venda oro y ellos te dirán... 

- si tu me tlaes petloleo yo vendel olo...

Por cierto, a los financieros del mundo no los pilla nadie jamás, a los de verdad, van años por delante... lo que vas a pillar es a ahorradores medios, pequeños y muy pequeños... a esos los van a desplumar, eso seguro...


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Nucleares no. Pero Putin le dijo claramente al ministro israelí que si ellos apoyaban con armas modernas a Ucrania, podías esperar el mismo apoyo en Siria e Irán.



Un día de estos los israelíes van a descubrir horrorizados que sus aviones ya no pueden pasearse por los cielos del Oriente Medio, si a Rusia le da (cosa que yo haría inmediatamente) por suministrarles los sistemas más avanzados de misiles, a la que caigan unos cuantos cazas se les iba a congelar la sonrisa.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ganar no ganamos nada pero perder estamos perdiendo entre un 10 y un 15% de poder adquisitivo. Y eso por ahora.
> 
> Saludos.



eso si si la parienta se te pone de morros siempre puedes decirla que te vas a ucrania a luchar por su liberación


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 May 2022)

⚡Después de romper la defensa en Svetlodar Bulge las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas se derrumbaron, los militares están huyendo - Embajador de LPR en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik

Según los residentes locales a los que se refiere Miroshnik, los militares ucranianos abandonan sus posiciones en los suburbios de Lisichansk (LPR) y corren por campos y caminos rurales en donde se topan con campos minados.

“Aún no se sabe exactamente qué parte de las formaciones militares ucranianas abandonaron estos asentamientos y qué parte se quedó, pero la tendencia es claramente visible”, escribe Miroshnik en su canal TG.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Realmente lo que salva a Estados Unidos es su mercado laboral. Pero como tú bien has dicho el coste de la vivienda es brutal.
> 
> Un ejemplo: Mi cuñado es abogado (estoy casado con una americana). El mismo se ha largado de Nueva York a Texas para ganar exactamente un 40% menos de lo que ganaba. Pero, es que entre impuestos y alquiler de casa se le iba el 60% del sueldo.
> 
> En Texas gana menos pero al final de mes le queda mucho más.



Hay una máxima para saber el salario real de cualquiera y su poder real...

Esa máxima determina que el 30% como máximo lo debes dedicar a vivienda y transporte para el trabajo, o bien dicho de otro modo que una persona con un salario decente debe poder pagar una casa de pongamos unos 50 metros cuadrados a una distancia que le permita pagar entre transporte y casa un menos de un 30% del salario...

Por ejemplo en Madrid y para ese escenario... un piso de esas condiciones pongamos que vale 800 lereles y el transporte te lleva 150 lereles, total 950 euros... un salario báscio en Madrid serían 2500 lereles, todo lo que esté por encima empieza a ser salario decente y todo lo que esté por debajo camina hacia la pobreza...

Y pongo Madrid, dado que educación y sanidad pueden ser más o menos gratis y con ello ese 30% es un buen indicativo... ahora bien, en un escenario donde educación y sanidad no son gratis, ese 30% sería lo que marca el nivel de pobreza en realidad y por tanto esos 2500 sería salario de pobre, aún cuando en principio fuese suficiente para vivir decentemente, pero dado que determinados servicios los tienes que PROVEER y por tanto dedicar a ahorro parte de ese salario, pues es nivel de pobreza...


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Ya tardaba la respuesta a la orden de detencion de Cao de Benos



como leshan mandado al Cao de BEntosidad vía Misil, nadie supera la hamado lidl en malotismo alfa misil


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Este foro es la leche, explico las razones por las que, en mi opinión, no es válido el valor del rublo y la gente saca EL VALOR DEL RUBLO para tratar de ganar una batalla dialectica...
> 
> En serio, no se entiende que lo que critico es que se le dé un valor a algo que no puedes vender y comprar con libertad? me da igual que sea ruso, americano o de Madagascar



Pero otra vez con la misma tontería... tú es que no tienes vergüenza... hoder, entra con otro nick..

Que te vayas a Arabia con tus 1000 dólares ahorrados y les pidas unos barriles de petroleo, verás como te los dan...

Y si no te gusta Arabia pues te vas a junto PUTIN y le dices, señor PUTIN con sus manipulados rublos yo le compro petroleo...

Es así de sencillo hombre, deja de dar la murga con BOBADAS, que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA y decir PAYASADAS económicas no es algo coherente...

Que no, hostia, que esto no es el bar, ni Manolo te va a poner una birra...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la UE Y USA eatan quebrados... olvids ejercitos.. cuando ucrania caiga toda europa se rendira a rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2022)

Hoy, 09:43

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andriy Melnyk, dijo que estaba decepcionado con la lentitud del suministro de armas a Berlín. “Es decepcionante que los 15 cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard prometidos puedan entregarse a fines de julio como muy pronto, y otros 15 solo a fines de agosto”, dijo.


----------



## rober713 (25 May 2022)

Es inevitable preguntarle a los amigos que tenemos en Rusia que son militares.....cuando termina la guerra? (Volvemos a recordar, los rusos son los que terminan las guerras)...la mayoria coinciden, NO llegara al OTOÑO.

A la pregunta, tambien inevitable, Que pasara? La mayoria tambien coincide, Ucrania se queda sin salida al mar.

Ya tengo mi botellita de champagne....de Crimea, kanieshna y el caviar ... negro, en este caso mas apropiado el negro que el rojo .


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra:
> 
> *El ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, dice que Rusia está frenando la ofensiva en Ucrania a propósito*
> MARTES, 24 DE MAYO DE 2022, 14:12
> ...



Por aquí ALGUNO lo dijimos... Rusia irá lenta... porqué???'... pues Shoigu dirá que es por los civiles, que también seguro les interesa, pero es por MERA ECONOMIA DE GUERRA... 

Ir lento consume menos recursos y en realida quíen sabe ir RAPIDO es la OTAN, bastante más que los rusos... de hecho en Siria mientras hubo rapidez los mercenarios arrasaban, fue haber lentitud y se fueron al garete...

Cualquier entrenador de basket te puede decir lo que es llevar el TEMPO del partido... pues eso...


----------



## rober713 (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero otra vez con la misma tontería... tú es que no tienes vergüenza... hoder, entra con otro nick..
> 
> Que te vayas a Arabia con tus 1000 dólares ahorrados y les pidas unos barriles de petroleo, verás como te los dan...
> 
> ...



Yo ya es que ni pierdo el tiempo con el.....una cosa son las opiniones.....y otra los datos, y los datos de ahora mismo dicen esto



USD/RUB56.31656.326-0.367-0.6510:38:00EUR/RUB58.40958.459-0.096-0.1610:38:00


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues coño, si no puedes impedirlo, al menos no dejes que el poder político lo tengan solo unos pocos, que es lo que venimos criticando principalmente, además, con Rusia, precisamente tiene mucha "salsa".
> ¿Por qué?, pues porque muchos os reís cuando alguien saca lo de "los ruzoz zon comuniztaz" con toda la razón porque indica que esa persona está muy poco informada, le puede más lo que conoce (poco) de la historia para decir semejante tontería, sin entender que la historia de Rusia es la que es y como tratan a la misma
> Ahora bien, cuando decimos que Rusia es un país, eminentemente intervencionista, tanto a nivel político como a nivel de todo el pensamiento de la sociedad, tenemos razón, recuerdo una chica que conocí en un viaje a Minsk (bonita y tranquila ciudad, por cierto), la chica tenía PAVOR de que le preguntara algo de política, pues eso, es lo que yo no veo normal y es lo que veo que se traduce en un "comunismo conservador, si lo quieres llamar así
> Siempre va a haber un hijo de puta que, aprovechandose de la fuerza, de los contactos o de cualquier cosa, va a tratar de ganar ventaja.
> ...



pero hubo tema con la chica de minks o no


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El dólar lo hizo y no puede estar más falseada. Tu moneda, justamente valorada por la oferta y la demanda del mercado (sin más factores externos), existe solamente en los mundos de yupi. Exactamente igual tu idea de liberalismo.
> 
> El dólar, como todo acto de fe, no es otra cosa, se defiende de los herejes a cañonazos. Te parece poca manipulación?



Pero a ver hombre... tú tienes HOY 105 dólares más o menos y no te dan un barril de petroleo????... qué falseamiento ves ahí????


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Yo ya es que ni pierdo el tiempo con el.....una cosa son las opiniones.....y otra los datos, y los datos de ahora mismo dicen esto
> 
> 
> 
> USD/RUB56.31656.326-0.367-0.6510:38:00EUR/RUB58.40958.459-0.096-0.1610:38:00



Si no es por él, es que esto es UN FORO DE ECONOMIA y si cuela esa ESTUPIDEZ en un foro así, estaríamos todos mejor en un bar tomando unas cervezas con el codo apoyado en la barra y mirando a las titis pasar y menear sus caderitas, NO TE PARECE???


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora comprendes lo que digo que no existe ningún liberalismo hoy en día? lo que no voy a hacer es, si esa es mi opinión, no apoyar lo que más se acerque a ese, mi ideal o no dar mi opinión, yo opino *que todo debe ser libre* y lo digo en este foro y en cualquier otro sitio, quizás, algún día lejano cale entre todo lo que decimos la gente que piensa como yo, y nos acerquemos a ese mundo liberal, que no deja de ser un objetivo como puede ser el tuyo de hacer la URSS 2.0




Liberal o comunista????... a ver, eso de libre, libre... digamos que cada propiedad tiene su propietario y cada propietario tiene sus derechos y esos derechos puede defenderlos si quiere, que si no quiere... pero cada propiedad es propia y si uno ha nacido con 1000 hectareas y el otro con muy mala leche; quíen es quíen y que derechos tiene cada quíen a... 

Vamos que si ves CUALQUIER película del "El Padrino" te explica muy bien eso de la propiedad, los derechos, las capacidades, la inteligencia, la moral o inmoralidad y EL PODER...


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La pregunta es:

- ¿A quíen tiene más temor ORBAN a PUTIN o a VON DER LEYEN???... JAJAJAJJAJAJAA


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Las noticias que le llegan del frente son eZpeluZnantes
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia desde Volodymirivka que le ha dejao " confused " .
> Resulta que un chivato  de este Foro desbarato la ofensiva rusa que habia preparado el mismisimo Shoigu . Cortar la T1302 a la altura deYakovlivka y avanzar por la M03 desde Soledar hasta Slovyansk . Bueno , pues los ukros se han enterao y hay 10 mil
> ...



Te lo aviso mi contacto en los Iluminati me informa que estas rodeado por un comando de colmilluas de Miami altamente entrenado que están a punto de cerrar el cerco sobre ti asi que huye insensatoooooooooo


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

¿Nadie ha dicho nada de la actuación de Soros de Davos?

_*"Mientras la guerra hace estragos, la lucha contra el cambio climático tiene que pasar a un segundo plano.
Sin embargo, los expertos nos dicen que ya nos hemos quedado muy atrás y que el cambio climático está
a punto de ser irreversible. Eso podría ser el fin de nuestra civilización.

"Por lo tanto, debemos movilizar todos nuestros recursos para poner fin pronto a la guerra. La mejor y quizá*_
* única manera de preservar nuestra civilización es derrotar a Putin lo antes posible. Eso es lo esencial".*

¿Ya lo han entendido? ¡¡están cagaos!!


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Esto de Rusia y EE.UU. en la carrera espacial dicho así es mentira... la explicación es bastante sencilla y es fácil de entender:

- Para escribir en el espacio los rusos usaron un lápiz, los EE.UU. investigaron un nuevo tipo de bolígrafo...

Era cuestión de INVERSIONES y capacidades de capital... EE.UU. que había salido indemne de una guerra las tenía en cantidades surrealistas Y LO QUE NO SE ACEPTA las MALGASTO a manos llenas y fruto de ello TAMBIEN hay que reconocerlo obtuvo enormes retornos, como la investigación en todo tipo de artilugios y cacharros, algunos no pasaron de ser mera estupidez, pero muchos evolucionaron ampliamente...

Rusia por contra tenía que hacer equilibrios para mantener una GUERRA ENCUBIERTA y seguir desarrollando equipos avanzados y que le permitiesen superar ARMAMENTISTICAMENTE a EE.UU.

No ha existido ningún tipo de comunismo, no desde ya un poco antes de la WWII... Rusia aplicó desde ya tiempos anteriores lo que se DENOMINA:

Economía de guerra...

Por cierto, Alemania INTENTO aplicarla en una fase ya demasiado tardía de la guerra...

Con todo y con ello, cómo sería el DESPILFARRO total y ABSOLUTO americano que tanto alemanes como franceses EXIGIERON al Tio Sam que les reintegrase el oro y fruto de ello tuvimos la quiebra de su economía que se oficializó en el 73...

Y este sí es el cuadro completo de la realidad... ni es que la economía de guerra rusa fuese INEFICIENTE, ni que el malgasto constante de capitales del Tio Sam fuese totalmente absurdo...

En España en pleno desastre burbujil tuvimos la inteligencia o CASUALIDAD de invertir en REGASIFICADORAS... entre cienes de proyectos absurdos como el AVE...


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Entonces retener las reservas de Rusia en el exterior, y no solo eso, sinomtratar de confiscarlas y darselas a al regimen antiucrania...supone declarar la guerra a Rusia???
> O como funciona???



por cierto si empieza la mili aquí otra vez nos queda algún arma en los arsenales que no hayamos vendido o regalado? me da que la gente hará la mili con fusil de madera.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> las zorritas de kiev salen por patas.....



le han ofrecido 2000$ por el AK lo ha vendido y se va de vacaciones a Marina dor


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pero hubo tema con la chica de minks o no



Eso es preguntar lo verdaderamente importante


----------



## Ulisses (25 May 2022)

Yo creo que a estos les convenía centrarse en el asunto de Mbapé y dejar a otros el periodismo económico.



Rusia, al límite: se acerca al 'default'




Por cierto, que el filántropo-mascota del foro nos lee.... entra en el hilo de la III guerra mundial.









El aviso de George Soros sobre la guerra


El filántropo húngaro considera que el ataque de Rusia sobre Ucrania puede haber sido el inicio de una Tercera Guerra Mundial entre diferentes sociedades.



as.com


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (25 May 2022)

//t.me/intelslava/29879
Soldador invasor ruso asalta casa ukraniana en svetlodarsk. 

Como se puede poner un video de telegram aqui?


----------



## Seronoser (25 May 2022)

Seguro que estás 50 familias de Alcalá de Henares, están todos los días con la banderita de Ucrania arriba y abajo


Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia


----------



## VittorioValencia (25 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Yo creo que a estos les convenía centrarse en el asunto de Mbapé y dejar a otros el periodismo económico.
> 
> 
> 
> Rusia, al límite: se acerca al 'default'



Parece otro tiro en el pie, de USA. No permite recibir los pagos a los tenedores de Bonos rusos. O sea USA sanciona a sus propios tenedores de Bonos. Seguramente los rusos abriran una cuenta en Rusia y depositaran los pagos allí. La tonteria USAna no tiene limites.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania, entre otras muchas consecuencias, como la dispersión por Europa
> de cabezahuecas eslavos, podría provocar una estampida migratoria masiva a Europa
> por escasez de alimentos en África y Medio Oriente. Eso ya lo están pregonando hasta
> los mandamases de la UE. “No va a ser manejable, va a ser desordenada.
> ...



Ojito con esto... Marruecos y Argelia y todo el norte de Africa, que lo que se va a cocinar ahí... que nadie obvie que Argelia está en la órbita rusa y probablemente reciba suministros alimentarios, Marruecos no lo tengo tan claro, pero... cuidado con la región, que nosotros estamos en su primera línea, al igual que ellos están en la primera línea del resto de Africa... lo que viene no va a conocer ni amigos, ni enemigos, ni nada; será un "salvese quíen pueda"...

Todo da mucho miedo...


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Liberal o comunista????... a ver, eso de libre, libre... digamos que cada propiedad tiene su propietario y cada propietario tiene sus derechos y esos derechos puede defenderlos si quiere, que si no quiere... pero cada propiedad es propia y si uno ha nacido con 1000 hectareas y el otro con muy mala leche; quíen es quíen y que derechos tiene cada quíen a...
> 
> Vamos que si ves CUALQUIER película del "El Padrino" te explica muy bien eso de la propiedad, los derechos, las capacidades, la inteligencia, la moral o inmoralidad y EL PODER...



Lo que estás diciendo, básicamente, es que la propiedad es de quien sea más fuerte
Está claro que competimos en todos los ordenes de la vida, pero no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que un estado se arrogue ese poder ante los ciudadanos..coño, si tienes 1000 hectareas, asegurate de herramientas para defenderte, contratalassi hace falta
Luego está el tema moral. que no resulta tan fácil según el caso, y con eso podemos discutir durante horas y horas, porque no resulta fácil dependiendo del momento
Si tu ves que a una abuelita la atracan, intentas defenderla, no?
Pero vamos, que tampoco sé lo que me quieres decir, yo creo en la libertad como único punto de partida posible a nivel individual, sobre todo, porque un estado no tiene la capacidad de poder decidir sobre millones de personas ni tener en cuenta sus intereses, solo los del propio estado
Bajo esta tesitura, yo prefiero un estado que controle menos, ya veré yo qué hago para defenderme del malo, ahí no está el debate
La cuestión es que si las personas tenemos mayor libertad, las posibilidades aumentan para todos, y es cuando el incentivo de robarle las 1000 hectareas al vecino empieza a dejar de tener sentido
Obviamente existe el poder y las ganas de acumular poder, por eso, una sociedad anarcocapitalista es inviable hoy en día al menos, no digo lo contrario
Ahora bien, que yo, pensando que la libertad individual es lo que es, no sería coherente que no la defendiera ni que apoyara cosas que se acerquen a ello, no tendría sentido


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> *2 batallones del ejército polaco entraron en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Polonia envió dos batallones de sus militares a la región del Dniéper.
> ...



Se sabe algo más?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El 90% de la deuda rusa está en manos rusas. Ni alemanas, ni Italianas.



Rusia podría caer en impago de su deuda soberana en los próximos días


*Londres (CNN Business) -- *_ Rusia envió la señal más clara hasta el momento de que pronto entrará en impago, la primera vez que no podrá cumplir con sus obligaciones de deuda con entidades extranjeras desde la revolución bolchevique hace más de un siglo.


La mitad de las reservas de divisas del país, aproximadamente US$ 315.000 millones fueron congeladas por las sanciones occidentales impuestas tras la invasión de Ucrania, dijo el domingo el ministro de Finanzas de Rusia Anton Siluanov. Como resultado, Moscú pagará a los acreedores de "países poco amistosos" en rublos hasta que se levanten las sanciones, dijo.


Las agencias de calificación crediticia determinarían que Rusia se encuentra en situación de impago si Moscú incumple los pagos o reembolsa la deuda emitida en dólares o euros con otras divisas como el rublo o el yuan chino. Un impago podría expulsar a los pocos inversores extranjeros que quedan en Rusia y aislar aún más la débil economía del país.


El impago podría producirse tan pronto como este miércoles, cuando Moscú tiene que entregar US$ 117 millones en concepto de pago de intereses de los bonos del Estado denominados en dólares, según JPMorgan Chase. Aunque Rusia ha emitido bonos que pueden ser reembolsados en múltiples monedas desde 2018, estos pagos deben hacerse en dólares estadounidenses.

*Impago inminente*

Kristalina Georgieva, directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional, dijo el domingo que un impago ruso ya no es "improbable".


"Rusia tiene el dinero para cubrir su deuda, pero no puede acceder a él", dijo durante una entrevista en el programa Face the Nation de CBS.



La semana pasada, Fitch Ratings rebajó la calificación de la deuda de Rusia, afirmando que la voluntad y la capacidad de Moscú para afrontar sus deudas se ha visto mermada y el impago "es inminente". La agencia de calificación también advirtió que Rusia podría intentar pagar a los acreedores de determinados países en rublos.


Los analistas de Capital Economics señalaron que un impago ya se reflejaba en el precio de los bonos rusos en dólares, que se han desplomado hasta cotizar a solo 20 centavos de dólar.


Los pagos de intereses que vencen el miércoles tienen un periodo de gracia de 30 días. Pero las agencias de calificación crediticia podrían declarar el impago de Rusia antes de que termine ese periodo si Moscú deja claro que no tiene intención de pagar.


La última vez que Rusia dejó de pagar su deuda fue cuando el país se sumió en una crisis financiera por el colapso de los precios de las materias primas en 1998. Su último impago en moneda extranjera se produjo en 1918, cuando el líder bolchevique Vladimir Lenin repudió los bonos emitidos por el gobierno zarista._



_*Rusia solicitó asistencia militar y económica de China, dicen funcionarios estadounidenses*_
_*Esto es lo que se espera*

*El gobierno de Rusia se ha endeudado relativamente poco. JPMorgan calcula que a finales del año pasado tenía unos US$ 40.000 millones de deuda en divisas, de los cuales aproximadamente la mitad estaban en manos de inversores extranjeros.*


Pero es difícil estimar las posibles consecuencias de un impago. La crisis financiera mundial de 2008 y la pandemia de coronavirus demostraron cómo los choques negativos pueden extenderse por el sistema financiero y la economía mundial modernos e interconectados.


*Las entidades rusas deben más de US$ 121.000 millones a los bancos internacionales, según el Banco de Pagos Internacionales. Los bancos europeos tienen más de US$ 84.000 millones en concesiones totales, siendo **Francia, Italia y Austria** los más expuestos, y los bancos estadounidenses tienen un adeudo de US$ 14.700 millones.*


Georgieva dijo el domingo que era improbable que se produjera una crisis financiera "por ahora", afirmando que la exposición de los bancos occidentales no era "sistémicamente relevante".


Incluso si Moscú suspende los pagos a los inversores extranjeros de toda la deuda soberana, el impago de unos US$ 60.000 millones, incluida la deuda en rublos que se mantiene en el extranjero, estaría en el mismo nivel que el de Argentina en 2020, un acontecimiento decepcionante para los mercados.


Pero los analistas de Capital Economics advirtieron que una importante institución financiera podría estar especialmente expuesta a la deuda rusa, lo que podría provocar repercusiones financieras más amplias. Un segundo riesgo es que un impago pueda desencadenar el incumplimiento de pagos por parte de las empresas rusas._



_*El empresario más rico de Rusia tiene un mensaje para Putin: &quot;No nos regrese a 1917&quot;*_

_Vladimir Potanin, el empresario más rico de Rusia, hizo un llamamiento la semana pasada para que Moscú suavice las restricciones sobre las divisas para poder pagar los intereses de los bonos y préstamos extranjeros. De lo contrario, se corre el riesgo de que el país deje de pagar toda su deuda externa, que estimó en unos US$ 480.000 millones.


"Para Rusia, el principal costo es quedarse fuera de los mercados mundiales de capitales, o al menos el aumento de los costos de los préstamos durante un periodo prolongado. Pero las sanciones lo han causado de todos modos", escribieron los analistas de Capital Economics._




En principio me equivoqué al decir que la mayor parte de la deuda estaba en manos de Alemania e Italia, resulta que está en manos de Francia e Italia, siempre según CNN y poniendo en duda la información por la clara orientación de la agencia. Pero que al fin y al cabo no son datos manipulables.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

La CIA a añadido dos nuevas estrellas a su muro de los caidos.. justo después de caer la acería,.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ors-its-own/&usg=AOvVaw3_AC2BSyE4GkQgMnoYR0kT


----------



## Argentium (25 May 2022)

*El ministro de asuntos exteriores de **Hungría**, Szijjarto, dice que **Hungría** no apoyará la propuesta de la ue sobre el embargo de petróleo hasta que no se ofrezca primero una solución.*
10:29 || 25/05/2022


----------



## Bartleby (25 May 2022)

Esto lo ve un político por la calle y se llena de orgullo al comprobar los resultados del trabajo bien hecho.


----------



## Seronoser (25 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Rusia podría caer en impago de su deuda soberana en los próximos días
> 
> 
> *Londres (CNN Business) -- *_ Rusia envió la señal más clara hasta el momento de que pronto entrará en impago, la primera vez que no podrá cumplir con sus obligaciones de deuda con entidades extranjeras desde la revolución bolchevique hace más de un siglo.
> ...



La deuda rusa a 1 de enero de 2022 era de 280.000 millones de dólares, un 16% de su PIB.
Que el Banco Internacional de Pagos anglosajón diga que Rusia tiene una deuda en manos extranjeras de 121.000 millones es falso, pero aún siendo así, eso sería un 40% de la deuda.

Por cierto una deuda, que se ha abaratado en un 30% desde principios de año,gracias a la fortaleza del rublo.

Rusia tiene muchos desajustes económicos, pero la deuda extranjera no es uno de ellos


----------



## Sinjar (25 May 2022)

Cuando comenzaron las sanciones se decía que Rusia caería por su propio peso y que incluso a Putin se lo quitarían de en medio los suyos, o que incluso su propio pueblo pediría su cabeza.

Estamos casi en junio, la guerra avanza lenta pero imparable a favor de Rusia, el rublo con mas fuerza que en febrero y ni por dignidad todos los voceros pro otan recogen cable.

Saludos tambien a los ejpertos de Forocoches que nos leeis!


----------



## Teuro (25 May 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Estados Unidos utiliza s Europa como peón de sus intereses una vez más. Una Europa cobarde, vil, sin soberanía y arrastrada. Una mera colonia desde 1945 sino desde antes.
> Qué tiene Ucrania para recibir este apoyo. Qué intereses manifiestos y ocultos existen más allá de los geoestrategicos, recursos, energéticos. Qué ideologías mueven a estas élites occidentales. Será verdad que todo es un guión de esas élites, de ese gobierno oculto y en la sombra que busca lo que desde hace ya muchos años se habla desde el mundo de la conspiración: la tercera guerra mundial nuclear, la reducción de la población, la implantación de ese nuevo orden mundial vía conflictos, pandemias y guerras. Va a ser verdad que los grupos de poder anglosajones y occidentales son satánicos, siquiera como metáfora, sin que Rusia y China, claro, sean una perla.



Es muy sencillo, si Rusia se anexiona Ucrania "sin problemas", el mes que viene se está anexionando otro país. El "apaciguamiento" y el "dejar hacer, que no pasa nada" al final lleva a la guerra.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que estás diciendo, básicamente, es que la propiedad es de quien sea más fuerte
> Está claro que competimos en todos los ordenes de la vida, pero no tiene nada que ver con el hecho de que un estado se arrogue ese poder ante los ciudadanos..coño, si tienes 1000 hectareas, asegurate de herramientas para defenderte, contratalassi hace falta
> Luego está el tema moral. que no resulta tan fácil según el caso, y con eso podemos discutir durante horas y horas, porque no resulta fácil dependiendo del momento
> Si tu ves que a una abuelita la atracan, intentas defenderla, no?
> ...



No me tomes esto por insulto, pero es que no puedo con la... a ver, tú has leído algo de historia... vives en sociedades avanzadas, miras a tu alrededor... no sé, VES???

Desde las cuevas el ser humano es un ser social, no por gusto o pasión: POR FORTALEZA... 

Yo soy un solitario empedernido, AMO LA SOLEDAD y a pesar de ello y que casi todo me lo hago yo, SOY CONSCIENTE de que esencialmente el SER HUMANO ES SOCIAL... o grupal si el término social te chirría... 

Y en tanto eso es así, tu capacidad de defensa sólo se puede sustentar desde el grupo, JAMAS EN SOLITARIO...

¿Que me gusta, que me disgusta?. ES... hay que MADURAR...

El liberalismo es una estupidez, de cabo a rabo... ni en economía, ni en sociedad, ni en nada es capaz de aportar mínimas e inteligentes condiciones vitales... y no olvides que la ECONOMÍA es una creación HUMANA y por tanto INSTIGADA desde lo GRUPAL para atender a las necesidades del grupo, donde el INDIVIDUO participa...

Luego, qué cohones entendeis vosotros por LIBERTAD???... desde que naces estás atado a unos preceptos básicos que te son INYECTADOS a fuego en tu intelecto, qué libertad puedes tener a partir de ahí... y si esto fuese poco: CUALES son tus condiciones al nacer y en que sistema grupal naces...

Y así con todo...

Demasiado, de verdad, lo vuestro es el culmen de... pero bueno...


----------



## Teuro (25 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Si al final toda la guerra va a ser un montaje para engordar la cuenta de resultados de los "florentinos" rusos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé qué significado tiene en ese contexto, pero creo que significa más bien una llamada internacional de auxilio. Es un símbolo de petición de ayuda. Históricamente, una *bandera* izada bocabajo en lo alto de una fortaleza significaba una llamada de atención para las tropas amigas: ¡ayudadnos!. Pero también puede significar en tiempo de guerra una forma de declarar rendición ante fuerza armada extranjera.



No sé si será cierto pero poner la bandera izada del revés para reclamar ayuda lo hacían supuestamente los británicos.

La "Union Jack" del revés parece igual que del derecho pero no lo es, las aspas estrechas cambian de posición.

Sería una llamada de auxilio que el enemigo teoricamente no percibiría.


----------



## MAEZAL (25 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que estás 50 familias de Alcalá de Henares, están todos los días con la banderita de Ucrania arriba y abajo
> 
> 
> Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia



Jodete Putin!!!


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de asuntos exteriores de **Hungría**, Szijjarto, dice que **Hungría** no apoyará la propuesta de la ue sobre el embargo de petróleo hasta que no se ofrezca primero una solución.*
> 10:29 || 25/05/2022



Y no podíamos EXIGIR TODA EUROPA que nos gobierne el tal ORBAN


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me tomes esto por insulto, pero es que no puedo con la... a ver, tú has leído algo de historia... vives en sociedades avanzadas, miras a tu alrededor... no sé, VES???
> 
> Desde las cuevas el ser humano es un ser social, no por gusto o pasión: POR FORTALEZA...
> 
> ...



Seguro que tu tomas tus decisiones en función de lo que hacen los demás, seguro.....(no)


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## circodelia2 (25 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que estás 50 familias de Alcalá de Henares, están todos los días con la banderita de Ucrania arriba y abajo
> 
> 
> Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia




Yanquis disparando en el pie a sus socios, en la guerra contra Sadam Hussein también entraron en quiebra muchas empresas españolas, Iraq era un cliente importante. 
....


----------



## Argentium (25 May 2022)

Te estamos reventando Putín, jodeté ¡¡¡    

*El rublo alcanza un máximo de 4 años frente al dólar al expirar la licencia de pago de la deuda rusa*
11:08 || 25/05/2022


----------



## pgas (25 May 2022)

un artículo ruso más amplio con nuevos detalles de la batalla de Zmeiny, como es largo para ponerlo aquí, dejo una muestra



https://es.topwar.ru/196642-srazhenie-za-ostrov-zmeinyj-i-moskitnyj-flot.html








....
_El 7 de mayo, Ucrania destruyó un helicóptero ruso en la isla, del que aterrizaba personal en ese momento. También vale la pena mencionar la versión de que este helicóptero sigue siendo ucraniano, pero los expertos dicen que es nuestro, por desgracia._



_Además, en algún momento de estos días, dos de nuestros Raptors fueron atacados.

Y presumiblemente del 7 al 8 de mayo, la propia Ucrania intentó desembarcar tropas en la isla, pero aquí ya lo estaban esperando. El Ministerio de Defensa afirma que 3 helicópteros Mi-8 (posiblemente Mi-17, que los estadounidenses entregaron de la orden afgana) fueron derribados con un grupo de aterrizaje, un helicóptero Mi-24, un barco de desembarco del proyecto 58181 Centaur se hundió, el tipo Stanislav (se nombró exactamente), y perdieron la corbeta fronteriza del proyecto 12412, un Su-27 y cuatro Su-24._


_Barco "Stanislav" tipo "Centauro". Presuntamente destruido en Serpentine_






_El buque insignia de la Guardia Costera de Ucrania, proyecto 12412 BG50 corbeta Grigory Kuropyatnikov, destruido cerca de Zmeiny. Fuente: Wikipedia

Después de eso, las batallas activas por la isla se detuvieron, y un poco más tarde, la Federación Rusa nuevamente comenzó a desplegar una guarnición allí._

*******

en conclusión victoria final rusa con pérdidas de ambos lados, verdad sr delcojon?

y relacionado con la zona en el siguiente artículo se señala la necesidad de no demorar el frente de Odessa y aledaños por varias razones









https://es.topcor.ru/25866-pochemu-rossii-nelzja-zatjagivat-s-osvobozhdeniem-odessy-i-nikolaeva.html


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El tío esta pagado de si mismo ehhh ???


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)

Ministro de Exteriores chino:
Me gustaría advertir a los US que escuchen lo que dice una canción popular china.
"vino para los amigos, armas y disparos para los chacales y lobos"


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> //t.me/intelslava/29879
> Soldador invasor ruso asalta casa ukraniana en svetlodarsk.
> 
> Como se puede poner un video de telegram aqui?



No sé, pero yo quiero ver al soldador invasor


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Seguro que tu tomas tus decisiones en función de lo que hacen los demás, seguro.....(no)



Qué cohones crees que hago en este foro y específicamente en este hilo: aprender, intentar anticiparme al grupo y en lo posible ayudar a otros y entre todos a ver si conseguimos que quienes van como pollos sin cabeza no nos lleven al desastre... pero soy consciente de que voy en ese grupo y mi devenir me guste o no va con ese grupo mayormente, que pueda librarme algo o más que otros no presupone que me libre...

Tú eres realmente liberal, lo eres??; o como todos los liberales de boquilla y no te lo tomes a mal, cuidado...

Hace unos meses por aquí apareció un liberal de los de verdad, de estos que alguno pregonais... un tal "Rambo gallego"... cuidado, un tipo que en el monte sobrevivía y entre algún robo y hurto conseguía saltarse todo el poder del estado y demás... sabes lo que le aconteció; que de repente la gente empezó a unirse por las zonas donde deambulaba y... y... entre varios le pillaron y CREO le dieron una buena tunda, pero buena de verdad, tuvo mucha suerte de salir con bien y no peor de lo que salió...

Ya es un tipo mayorcito, pero hace unos lustros ya hizo otra intromisión en el monte y anduvo huido tras matar a un tipo...

Un LIBERAL IRREDENTO, llámalo tú si quieres... independientemente de lo que yo considere del tipo; ¿sabes cúal fue su problema?:

- Vivimos en sociedades grupales y cuando algo nos amenaza, tendemos a juntarnos y atacarlo...

Te gusta bien, no te gusta, bien también...

El estado no es la imposición de nadie a otros... en ECONOMÍA no existen tales cosas, lo que existen es COSAS VIABLES E INVIABLES... y aquello que se demuestra más eficiente, acaba siendo lo que sobrevive, eso sí, para seguir sobreviviendo tiene que seguir siendo viable...

El Rambo gallego y tú teneis el mismo problema: INMADUREZ y falta de inteligencia...

El grupo es siempre superior al individuo... no es ni lo que me gusta, ni lo que probablemente quisiese para mí... es simplemente el devenir que la NATURALEZA NOS DEPARÓ... poco importa mi ideología en todo esto... ES.

QUIERES PROBAR tu liberalismo, porqué no intentas ser como ese hombre y te vas al monte, buscas sobrevivir y DEMOSTRAR TUS CAPACIDADES reales en un entorno LIBERALIZADO, o eso quizás es DEMASIADO LIBERAL???...


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)

EL MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR FRANCÉS" (ESCAPADO) DE UCRANIA
El mercenario francés más popular de la "Legión Internacional", Ernesto Barbieri, de 25 años, huyó de Ucrania por "motivos familiares".

CUANTO MÁS INTENSOS SON LOS COMBATES, MÁS HUYEN POR "MOTIVOS FAMILIARES"


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto si empieza la mili aquí otra vez nos queda algún arma en los arsenales que no hayamos vendido o regalado? me da que la gente hará la mili con fusil de madera.



Si a mi me movilizan, exijo un CETME modelo C de los de siempre, que son los fiables. La mierda que han fabricado después que se la manden a Zielinsky.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> EL MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR FRANCÉS" (ESCAPADO) DE UCRANIA
> El mercenario francés más popular de la "Legión Internacional", Ernesto Barbieri, de 25 años, huyó de Ucrania por "motivos familiares".
> 
> CUANTO MÁS INTENSOS SON LOS COMBATES, MÁS HUYEN POR "MOTIVOS FAMILIARES"



No olvide lo que dijo el ex carabinero chileno.

_"Acá los rusos cuando toman una ciudad disparan a matar."_

Iquiqueño se unió a legión extranjera de defensa de Ucrania | T13


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> EL MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR FRANCÉS" (ESCAPADO) DE UCRANIA
> El mercenario francés más popular de la "Legión Internacional", Ernesto Barbieri, de 25 años, huyó de Ucrania por "motivos familiares".
> 
> CUANTO MÁS INTENSOS SON LOS COMBATES, MÁS HUYEN POR "MOTIVOS FAMILIARES"



Pero ya ha cumplido su trabajo ... No has visto que ya ha llegado a las 100.000 visitas en el instam con la foto de las banderas??


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y la LPR tomaron el control de los pueblos de Belogorovka y Nagornoye y cortaron la carretera que conecta las ciudades de Artemovsk y Lisichansk. Esta información es confirmada por varias fuentes, incluido el notorio propagandista ucraniano Yuriy Butusov.


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si a mi me movilizan, exijo un CETME modelo C de los de siempre, que son los fiables. La mierda que han fabricado después que se la manden a Zielinsky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069779



estan todos vendidos


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Banderas ucranianas al revés en la reunión virtual de los aliados militares de EE. UU.


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

*Se autoriza a Polonia administrar lo que queda de Ucrania*
*








Poland was allowed to manage what remains of Ukraine : Mail BD


Visit of the Polish President Andrzej Duda in Kyiv, he determined that the Poles were regaining control of Ukraine, throwing it back to the 17th century. Duda urged to conclude a new agreement with Ukraine Not so long ago Duda declaredthat there will be no border between Poland and Ukraine in...




mailbd.net




*


----------



## bigplac (25 May 2022)

Te parecerá una tonteria, pero es que no es nada facil que un soldado dispare a matar. Requiere mucho entrenamiento. Los porcentajes de tiros a matar de un soldado suelen ser bastante bajos ya que son personas



Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> No olvide lo que dijo el ex carabinero chileno.
> 
> _"Acá los rusos cuando toman una ciudad disparan a matar."_
> 
> Iquiqueño se unió a legión extranjera de defensa de Ucrania | T13


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué cohones crees que hago en este foro y específicamente en este hilo: aprender, intentar anticiparme al grupo y en lo posible ayudar a otros y entre todos a ver si conseguimos que quienes van como pollos sin cabeza no nos lleven al desastre... pero soy consciente de que voy en ese grupo y mi devenir me guste o no va con ese grupo mayormente, que pueda librarme algo o más que otros no presupone que me libre...
> 
> Tú eres realmente liberal, lo eres??; o como todos los liberales de boquilla y no te lo tomes a mal, cuidado...
> 
> ...



Que vivamos en sociedades no significa que tu puedas controlar lo que hace otra persona, de hecho, eres incapaz de hacerlo, es muy difícil anticiparse al mercado (de hecho, si no, sería muy fácil hacerse millonario con algo, y no es el caso, no crees?
Yo no promuevo irme al campo, promuevo tomar mis decisiones y cooperar con quien yo escoja, es muy simple, porque es solo eso, lógicamente, en el campo no tengo con quien cooperar en busca de mis intereses, que es vivir mejor (curiosamente el interés que tiene el 100% de la gente, aun no he conocido a nadie en la vida que no quisiera vivir mejor (otra cosa es que ponga herramientas para ello)

A lo que voy es a que entiendas que esto se basa en intereses, y aquí no solo tienen intereses los estados, sino cada una de las personas
Tu puedes tener un estado cojonudo, con una conciencia limpísima sobre su gente y todos buenísimas personas, altruistas, que buscan la felicidad de su "pueblo"....aún así, ese estado no tendría la capacidad de hacerlo, de ofrecer lo mejor, de hecho, lo único que puede hacer es controlar lo que cada uno hace, para evitar "desigualdades", que es en lo que se basa el marxismo, básicamente y todo lo derivado desde ahí
El ejemplo de lo que termina sucediendo está precisamente en la URSS (o en Espala, si me apuras), que es una sociedad acostumbrada a "que mande el estado" y con menos motivación, porque saben que su libertad de posibilidades no va a llegar, por ejemplo, un ciudadano cualquiera de la URSS no se podía plantear vivir viajando por el mundo teniendo un negocio digital (no incluso con la tecnología actual, sino que esa idea contradice la tesis del estado "necesario"

Al final resulta que lo más eficiente termina siendo dar libertad a la gente para que monten sus negocios, fracasen y aprendan, y vuelvan a intentarlo, que es lo que conocemos como "capitalismo". Ojo, ahí tenemos un gran brazo estatal y muchas personas apoyando esa idea, como ocurre en España
La realidad es que, cuando miras los datos, al acercarte más a una libertad de poder emprender, te das cuenta como la calidad de vida es superior
Al final, todo es una cuestión mucho más sencilla, y se trata de poner en balance la calidad de vida
La conclusión es que un estado no puede anticiparse a nada, por lo que termina creando a muchos individuos incapaces de hacer nada por ellos mismos y necesitando sustento, vease algunos ejemplos de funcionarios, al hacerlo, estás creando más y más de ellos, lo que termina por hacer insostenible el tema, sin más

Un liberal trata de acercarse lo más posible a la idea de que el estado tenga menos peso, de qué sirve que me fuera al campo a vivir, si precisamente mi objetivo es reducir el estado? veo que esa es la única manera de conseguir mejorar la vida de la gente...

A todo esto, esa supuesta subida "impresionante" del rublo, que ha dejado atónitos a los occidentales y ha sido un truco del amado Putin.....¿en qué está suponiendo una mejora de vida del ruso medio? seguro que hay muchas muestras.....o me equivoco?


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 May 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> No sé si será cierto pero poner la bandera izada del revés para reclamar ayuda lo hacían los británicos.
> 
> La "Union Jack" del revés parece igual que del derecho pero no lo es, las aspas estrechas cambian de posición.
> 
> ...



Seguramente el peor diseño de una bandera del mundo.


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es muy sencillo, si Rusia se anexiona Ucrania "sin problemas", el mes que viene se está anexionando otro país. El "apaciguamiento" y el "dejar hacer, que no pasa nada" al final lleva a la guerra.



Eso pasò en la època de Hitler , pero ha llovido mucho desde entonces .. lo que quiere Rusia es un colchon de seguridad . Poner varios centenares de millas por delante ..


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Te parecerá una tonteria, pero es que no es nada facil que un soldado dispare a matar. Requiere mucho entrenamiento. Los porcentajes de tiros a matar de un soldado suelen ser bastante bajos ya que son personas



Cuando el enemigo responde disparando es mucho más complicado.

Ese señor ha sido carabinero en Chile, sabe de lo que habla,


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Parece otro tiro en el pie, de USA. No permite recibir los pagos a los tenedores de Bonos rusos. O sea USA sanciona a sus propios tenedores de Bonos. Seguramente los rusos abriran una cuenta en Rusia y depositaran los pagos allí. La tonteria USAna no tiene limites.



Antiguamente cuando el casero queria echarte dejaba de pasar los recivos .... tù los depositabas en una cuenta y cuando el fulano te pedia el total tù se lo ingresabas y su estrategia se iba al carajo , a mi padre se lo hicieron. Menos mal que se asesoro por un abogado.


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Es inevitable preguntarle a los amigos que tenemos en Rusia que son militares.....cuando termina la guerra? (Volvemos a recordar, los rusos son los que terminan las guerras)...la mayoria coinciden, NO llegara al OTOÑO.
> 
> A la pregunta, tambien inevitable, Que pasara? La mayoria tambien coincide, Ucrania se queda sin salida al mar.
> 
> Ya tengo mi botellita de champagne....de Crimea, kanieshna y el caviar ... negro, en este caso mas apropiado el negro que el rojo .



Y Putin podria ofrecer una salida al mar a Moldavia con la condicion de no ingresar en la UE y OTAN .

Mensaje corregido por equivocar el pais.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tío esta pagado de si mismo ehhh ???



PORQUÉ.... si como dice es voluntario y no un mercenario, YO NO SOLO le respeto, sino que en el fondo le admiro, aún cuando no piense lo que él piensa... no hay cosa más honrada que asumir los costes de tus pensamientos, certeros o errados... 

Cuanto no ganaríamos todos, si quienes chillan contra los rusos se fuesen a matar rusos a Ucrania y SOBRE TODO cuando no ganaría su causa... me parece de hipócritas pedir para otros lo que tú no quieres para ti...

Y este hombre ha hecho lo que CONSIDERA es su causa... HONOR A LOS HOMBRES DE HONOR...

Lo único que le CRITICO es que considere a los rusos que PROBABLEMENTE van con su misma honorabilidad al combate como simples violadores... 

Si es admirable su honor frente a sus pensamientos... lo mismo es admirable el honor del adversario... en un campo de batalla HAY HOMBRES HONORABLES que van a una muerte, muchas veces forzados, pero otras por voluntad propia... el respeto entre esos HOMBRES ha sido siempre algo sagrado...

Lo más lamentable de lo que está ocurriendo es la BARBARIE propia de salvajes en que algunos han convertido a los enemigos... la guerra nunca fue un campo de rosas, pero entre SOLDADOS se mantenía un cierto rango de HONORABILIDAD, muy NECESARIA... 

Al menos es lo que siempre algunos hemos creido y admirado de la milicia...

Cuidado, combatir contra guerrillas como la vietnamita no era combatir con soldados, ellos no eran soldados, eran simples gentes desesperadas, cuyo único principio era la supervivencia y la falta de escrúpulos su única arma...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (25 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Seguramente el peor diseño de una bandera del mundo.



Y la ikurriña...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A todo esto, esa supuesta subida "impresionante" del rublo, que ha dejado atónitos a los occidentales y ha sido un truco del amado Putin.....¿en qué está suponiendo una mejora de vida del ruso medio? seguro que hay muchas muestras.....o me equivoco?



Estamos en una economía de guerra, como ya se te ha dicho muchas veces por activa y por pasiva. Si las exportaciones a Rusia no hubieran sido intervenidas por los estados occidentales, aumentaría para los rusos su capacidad de compra de productos de importación. Como eso no es posible, solo se refleja en que empeora la vida del occidental medio, que ve encarecerse el precio del petróleo y del gas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 May 2022)

*Una guerra por delegación*

Washington regentea a Ucrania y la expone a una contienda desigual con una superpotencia militar.
La contienda entre Rusia y Ucrania tiene un extraño fundamento que se expresa en diversos planos.

En el propiamente bélico ha aparecido lo que parece ser una nueva versión o modalidad de la guerra convencional. Los Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN –a la que la gran potencia del norte lleva de remolque, como ha dicho recientemente Noam Chomsky– han recurrido a un interpósito Estado que no integra la antedicha organización, para llevarla a cabo. Es decir, han habilitado a un tercero para que se haga cargo de guerrear contra Rusia, nada menos: Ucrania. Claro que Washington y la OTAN han quedado a sus espaldas para abastecerla y alentarla. Obviamente este modo de operar ha sido elegido por Estados Unidos para evitar una confrontación directa con Rusia, que podría escalar hacia un pandemónium nuclear y, por ende, a un aterrador apocalipsis.

Esta opción, en rigor, no es enteramente nueva. Se aplicó a una escala mucho menos peligrosa que la actual contra Cuba, cuando Estados Unidos financió un ejército de cubanos exiliados con el propósito de derrocar al gobierno que encabezaba Fidel Castro. El intento fracasó rotundamente en su propósito de invadir la isla y tomar el poder, en abril de 1961. Los anticastristas fueron derrotados en combates que se libraron en la Playa Girón de la Bahía de Cochinos, por las fuerzas revolucionarias cubanas. Lo claramente distinto de este caso es que el interpósito agente que participaba en la contienda no era un Estado, como ocurre hoy con Ucrania, sino una fuerza militar mayormente cubana reclutada y entrenada por Estados Unidos.

Un rasgo también novedoso –e incluso sobresaliente– de esta versión delegativa de la guerra es que la gran potencia del norte y diversos países integrantes de la OTAN han reabastecido sistemáticamente a Ucrania de material bélico. De no haber ocurrido, probablemente la guerra ya hubiera terminado. Kiev se habría quedado sin suficientes capacidades bélicas y se habría visto obligada a aceptar un armisticio o sencillamente una rendición.

Este reabastecimiento fue inicialmente aportado por Estados Unidos, Francia, el Reino Unido, Italia, Alemania y Polonia, entre otros países. Durante el primer cuatrimestre del año en curso Washington le asignó a Kiev 3.400 millones de dólares para ayuda militar. Y más recientemente la Cámara de Representantes de la gran potencia del norte ha aprobado la adjudicación de 40.000 millones a Ucrania, para apoyar su economía, las actividades humanitarias y la recuperación de armamento. A este último rubro se le ha asignado específicamente 6.000 millones, básicamente para reponer unidades blindadas y defensa aérea.

Esta iniciativa ha sido aceptada también por el Senado; la votación allí mostró 81 votos a favor y 11 en contra. Estos últimos fueron todos trumpistas. Su líder, obviamente Donald Trump, resumió con sencillez su posición. Dijo: “Los Demócratas están enviando 40.000 millones de dólares pero los pobres estadounidenses están luchando para alimentar a sus hijos”. Y desde luego añadió su ya clásico “_America first_”.
A su vez, el Grupo de los 7 (Estados Unidos, Alemania, Canadá, Francia, Italia, Japón y Reino Unido) ha aprobado recientemente la asignación de 520 millones de dólares también para ayudar a Ucrania en el renglón estrictamente militar.

Este continuo flujo sostiene la capacidad de combate material de las fuerzas ucranianas. Pero, desde luego, este apoyo tendrá con el tiempo algún límite. O flaquearán las fuerzas militares o mermará el esfuerzo de financiamiento de Estados Unidos y sus socios. O ambas cosas, más o menos a la vez.

*Sanciones y otras yerbas*

Esta guerra por delegación maneja complementariamente también un abanico de sanciones contra Rusia, que se suman a la presión bélica. En este rubro pesa el hecho de que con el desarrollo de la globalización y del fundamentalismo de mercado se generó una interdependencia entre Estados y empresas a escala internacional, así como un ovillo de interrelaciones en los planos económico, financiero y comercial, que hoy en día se 
aprovechan como medios de presión y/o castigo. Es decir, como un complemento de esta “interpósita” guerra convencional regenteada por Washington.

Entre otras iniciativas, se han bloqueado las reservas internacionales del Banco Central de Rusia; se ha suspendido la participación rusa en el sistema bancario/financiero Swift; se ha boicoteado la compra de su gas y petróleo e incluso Alemania evitó la certificación del ya concluido gasoducto Nord Stream II, que debía abastecer a ese país y a otros de Europa; se ha sancionado y/o congelado activos a alrededor de mil empresarios y políticos rusos, y a una centena de bancos y de agencias financieras de Rusia. En fin, la lista es larga aunque el resultado buscado no parece haber sido del todo suficiente. Una muestra de ello es que algunos países europeos han terminado por aceptar la compra de gas y petróleo ruso con rublos.

Suecia y Finlandia se han empeñado recientemente y a toda máquina en incorporarse a la OTAN. Desde luego, esta decisión tiene básicamente que ver con la búsqueda de abrigo de ambos Estados frente al horizonte bélico que se cierne ante ellos: prefieren estar acompañados antes que solos.

Por su parte, a Estados Unidos y a sus socios les interesa añadir a esos dos países a aquella organización pues en alguna medida agregarán presión y capacidades en la región norteña del Mar Báltico. Al cierre de esta nota no estaba claro aún si Turquía avalaría esos ingresos. Su negativa implicaría la no incorporación de esos países ya que la normativa de la OTAN requiere unanimidad en estos casos.

Si se aprobaran sus respectivas entradas, ambos Estados ocuparían prácticamente toda la banda norte del antedicho mar. La sur, por su parte, está compuesta por Alemania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania. Es decir, se instalaría allí un numeroso círculo ribereño otánico. Repárese, asimismo, en que algo parecido ocurre en el Mar Negro. Y en que Rusia es tributaria de ambos mares.

No debe perderse de vista, sin embargo, que el éxito militar depende mayormente de la capacidad de combate de los contendientes directos, que en este caso son solamente dos, y de sus respectivas posibilidades de mantenerlas. No de quienes sostienen financieramente al actor delegado –Ucrania– ni de la hinchada mediática.

Merece consignarse, por último, que la guerra en curso ha disparado un alocado comportamiento en el plano informativo. Hay una tan febril como ultra sesgada interpretación y divulgación de noticias, que se esmeran no en dar cuenta de cómo va la guerra sino en ensalzar a Ucrania y denostar a Rusia.

*Final*

Ucrania es un contendiente menor respecto de Rusia, razón por la cual sus posibilidades de éxito son escasísimas, no obstante el abundante apoyo externo que recibe. Su condición de Estado beligerante delegado es un raro engendro que lo expone a una guerra desigual con una superpotencia militar.

Ciertamente, el actual desempeño bélico ruso no ha emulado la veloz campaña del germánico general Heinz Guderian, cuyas divisiones de tanques Panzer colaboraron activamente en la rendición y toma de Polonia en un santiamén –36 días– en los comienzos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero su aparato militar ha avanzado lo suficiente como para afirmar su presencia, ampliar su control sobre la región del Donbás y establecer un corredor terrestre sobre la costa del Mar Negro, que ha abierto una comunicación con la península de Crimea (retomada por Rusia en 2014), antes inexistente. No es poco a pesar de lo que dice “Occidente”. Sin olvidar que, muy probablemente, el objetivo principal ruso en esta guerra ha sido el de hacer frente a la provocación y a la prepotencia básicamente estadounidenses.

Hay quienes creen que la intención norteamericana de darle de largas a la guerra tiene el propósito de debilitar a Rusia. No parece ser lo más plausible. *Cualquiera que haya leído Guerra y paz, esa maravillosa obra de León Tolstoi, o haya apenas escarbado la historia militar rusa de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, comprenderá que, en el campo de Marte, los rusos tienen una voluntad, una capacidad de sacrificio y una paciencia infinitas.*


----------



## arriondas (25 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069809
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069810
> ...



La puta prensa y el puto ejército del pájaro azul, una vez más. Muy mal tienen que estar las cosas en el bando ucro para recurrir a esta propaganda tan burda, que se desmonta enseguida, basta con echar un vistazo en internet.

Intentando convencer a la gente de que es bueno que den su pasta a Doña Rogelia y su camarilla, que los orcorrusos son una mierda, y Ucrania está ganando.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

Los peces gordos, de los que hablaba Kadyrov, los tiburones fueron sacados en un vehículo blindado.
El anonimato de esos tiburones de la OTAN debieron ser las condiciones de la rendición.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> *Kissinger dice que se vaya a tomal pol culo al tío este.*..




donde, donde lo dice?


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Seguramente el peor diseño de una bandera del mundo.



Tanto les costaba poner el aspa Roja de la bandera de Irlanda proporcionalmente en medio dentro de la de Escocia?


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me tomes esto por insulto, pero es que no puedo con la... a ver, tú has leído algo de historia... vives en sociedades avanzadas, miras a tu alrededor... no sé, VES???
> 
> Desde las cuevas el ser humano es un ser social, no por gusto o pasión: POR FORTALEZA...
> 
> ...



Nunca entendieron aquella sentencia del insigne Ortega y Gasset: "Yo soy yo y mis circunstancias".
Les rompe los esquemas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2022)

Hoy, 11:18

En Zaporozhye, misiles de alta precisión destruyeron los talleres de producción de la planta Motor Sich, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. El ataque a la planta de Motor Sich se llevó a cabo con misiles aéreos y marítimos de largo alcance y alta precisión. La planta producía motores de aviones para la aviación militar, incluidos los drones. La aviación rusa, a su vez, golpeó dos depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y 46 áreas de concentración de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y unidades de la reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, transferidas al Donbass, fueron destruidas cerca de la vía férrea. estación en la región de Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Tanto les costaba poner el aspa Roja de la bandera de Irlanda proporcionalmente en medio dentro de la de Escocia?



Eso digo yo. Pero vamos, que con tanto elemento superpuesto, mal encaje tiene la cosa. Compárese con la elegancia de la sencillez de la de Japón. Y de las tribarradas, por qué no decirlo, de la nuestra, con solo dos colores se consigue una de las más reconocibles del mundo (sin escudo, que es una excrecencia).


----------



## EGO (25 May 2022)

yeah.

Otros 3 meses mas de guerra y los veremos con T-34 sacados de algun museo.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que vivamos en sociedades no significa que tu puedas controlar lo que hace otra persona, de hecho, eres incapaz de hacerlo, es muy difícil anticiparse al mercado (de hecho, si no, sería muy fácil hacerse millonario con algo, y no es el caso, no crees?
> Yo no promuevo irme al campo, promuevo tomar mis decisiones y cooperar con quien yo escoja, es muy simple, porque es solo eso, lógicamente, en el campo no tengo con quien cooperar en busca de mis intereses, que es vivir mejor (curiosamente el interés que tiene el 100% de la gente, aun no he conocido a nadie en la vida que no quisiera vivir mejor (otra cosa es que ponga herramientas para ello)
> 
> A lo que voy es a que entiendas que esto se basa en intereses, y aquí no solo tienen intereses los estados, sino cada una de las personas
> ...



Aparte de muchas palabras que dices ni una merece ser leída, de verdad... China hoy no es más eficiente que los demas por su ansia emprendedora, LO ES por el entorno... o lo que se podría denominar ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA PRODUCTIVAS... 

Pongamos comprar cobre, no es lo mismo comprar cobre para una empresa de tubos de fontanería, que para toda una gama de empresas como quienes producen esos tubos y eléctricas o demás ramas de otras empresas... tú puedes intentar crear ahí todo tipo de empresas que tengan que ver con el cobre y probablemente alguna triunfe, pero... fuera de ese país a día de hoy producir cualquier componente que lleve cobre es probablemente ir al fracaso, SIMPLES ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA y son GRUPALES...

En cuanto a COOPERAR... pues sí, en eso se traduce todo, que QUIERES TENER libertad para COOPERAR con quíen escojas, pero... 

Te lo repito SOMOS GRUPALES y esa libertad queda ceñida al INTERES GRUPAL... escoje dentro de la gama que se te de y el grupo acepte... llama al grupo país, llámalo región, llámalo sector, cluster o como quieras... NORMALMENTE esos grupos se mueven en función de IDEOLOGÍAS y acaban posicionándose como think-thank que fuerzan UNAS DETERMINADAS POLITICAS para AMPARAR una SERIE DE DERECHOS GRUPALES: los tuyos y de los tuyos en este caso...

En cuanto a mi recomendación, no es por vivir en el campo... es para que hicieses un ejercicio COHERENTE con tus pensamientos al intentar superar un estadio BASICO VITAL y crecer a un ESTADIO SUPERIOR... y desde cero... sin COOPERAR, sin capacidad para ampararte, ni protegerte, sin ATADURAS y amarres a causas agenas a tu pensar, etc...

Todo lo que te rodea te ata, pero TE PROTEJE también... como liberal, como todos los liberales siempre QUERRAS QUEDARTE con la protección y librarte de ata... pero eso es siempre el mismo cuento INFANTIL de la gente inmadura: QUIERO LO BUENO, QUÍTAME LO MALO... 

La economía española buena o mala te HABRA DADO la posibilidad de conquistar lo que tienes... pero tiene costes... quieres ver otras premisas, podrías ir a EE.UU. y verías otras, diferentes, pero con disgresiones igualmente donde lo bueno y lo malo van de la mano...

En cuanto al ruso medio... creo que algunos ya te dijimos POR ACTIVA Y PASIVA qué significa la subida del rublo... pero NO LEES o NO ERES CAPAZ DE ENTENDER... repetimos:

- El dolar hace unos meses pagaba un barril de petroleo con 75 más o menos de dichos billetes... hoy se precisan 105, eso significa que el dolar ha perdido un valor determinado y los CIUDADANOS DEL TIO SAM más o menos acabarán perdiendo un poder adquisitivio, que en realidad dependerá de diversas variables, como el tiempo y el valor de sustentación que el petroleo acabe adquiriendo...

- El rublo frente al dolar ha subido, ciertamente lo que demuestra que es MAS CREIBLE y asume una cierta fortaleza, pero... pero... al igual que el dolar frente al petroleo ha perdido y fruto de ello los ciudadanos rusos TAMBIEN van a vivir peor... y CONVENDREMOS que los ciudadanos rusos no eran exactamente ricos...

Dicho todo esto... lo que supondría una subida de nivel de vida del ciudadano ruso es si esa rotura con el dolar se amplifica y el valor del rublo frente al petroleo empieza a escalar con respeto de tiempos pasados... y esto puede tener efectos MUY POSITIVOS a nivel de renta para el ciudadano, especialmente si como los rusos viven en un nivel de no excesiva riqueza, pero ese punto dudo que vaya a convertir a esos señores en ciudadanos europeos de hoy, como término medio, a nivel de renta.. 

Lo GRAVE de todo esto que te expongo es que el ciudadano ruso DEBERÍA ESTAR sufriendo muy fuertemente el efecto de la guerra en su renta... y en lugar de ello lo hace BASTANTE MENOS que nosotros que estamos en realidad fuera de la guerra... lo que es dramático es que quienes saben de economía y nos han llevado a este escenario, no fuesen CAPACES de preveer que esto acontecería, cuando por aquí ALGUNOS COMO YO, advertimos que probablemente todo indica que pasaría... y no es que seamos muy listos:

- En guerra y en situaciones de guerra, los sectores industriales-militares mejoran sus perspectivas, la economía primaria, materias primas y alimentación mayormente se vuelven vitales y se fortalecen... qué ECONOMÍA VES DESCRITA AQUÍ...

- En guerra las economías de servicios y consumo se ven fuertemente afectadas y pueden llegar a colapsar... qué economías ves tú aquí...

Qué cohones crees que indica la fortaleza en el mercado del rublo????


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Y Putin podria ofrecer una salida al mar a Montenegro con la condicion de no ingresar en la UE y OTAN .



Montenegro TIENE SALIDA AL MAR, (creo).


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Montenegro TIENE SALIDA AL MAR, (creo).



Tienes razon .............. que lapsus.......


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2022)

Ojo
Que Imran Khan ha puesto las piedras para una nueva Pakistán.

Cambio de Gobierno o elecciones



O seguir como hasta ahora....pero no es lo recomendable

Off topic


----------



## bigmaller (25 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No sé, pero yo quiero ver al soldador invasor


----------



## bigmaller (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Y Putin podria ofrecer una salida al mar a Montenegro con la condicion de no ingresar en la UE y OTAN .



Montebegro tiene costa pero MOLDAVIA no... ..


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Montebegro tiene costa pero MOLDAVIA no... ..



Ahhhhhhhhhhh me habia equivocado de pais ..... pero mi argumento es valido


----------



## Yomateix (25 May 2022)

Si claro, mucho mejor que se mantegan neutrales a que te ayuden.....a ver si Europa toma nota de las declaraciones de Zelensky y hace lo mismo, mantenerse neutrales respecto a dos paises que no son Europeos.


El presidente ucraniano ha expresado hoy su satisfacción por la política de 'status quo' que mantiene China en relación con la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania.

"*Eso es mejor que ayudar a Rusia*... Me gustaría creer que, a espaldas, China no adoptará una política diferente. Por eso estamos satisfechos con este status quo, lo digo sinceramente"


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)

El marsupial empieza a enterarse de que va esta guerra. Ahora.


----------



## Yomateix (25 May 2022)

Y mientras tanto los "buenos" siguen a lo suyo y a España le importan entre poco y nada sus propios ciudadanos, no haciendo nada pese a que lleva meses detenido sin una sola prueba y vulnerando todos sus derechos al no permitirle ni tener un abogado ni saber en que situación se encuentra.


El* tribunal regional de Przemysl *ha accedido a la petición del fiscal y ha acordado prorrogar la detención preventiva del periodista español Pablo González por otros 3 meses. El abogado de González afirma que* presentará recurso* contra la decisión del tribunal. Sin embargo, por ahora, González permanecerá bajo custodia. 

"El tribunal decidió extender el arresto por otros 3 meses", ha señalado el abogado de Pablo González, *Bartosz Rogasa*, y agrega que, de acuerdo con la ley polaca, en esta etapa *no se le permite compartir los detalles de la justificación* de la decisión del tribunal.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> donde, donde lo dice?











Para Henry Kissinger, no hay que 'aplastar militarmente a Rusia' y Ucrania deberá ceder territorio


Lo dijo en Davos el ex secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos y arquitecto del acercamiento de la Guerra Fría con China.




www.clarin.com


----------



## visaman (25 May 2022)

independientemente de lo que pase si vives en Rusia en una ciudad media con buenas comunicaciones y servicios con piso y dacha mujer siendo jóvenes aun y con buen sueldo vives de puta madre.

misma situación en España es imposible


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Parece otro tiro en el pie, de USA. No permite recibir los pagos a los tenedores de Bonos rusos. O sea USA sanciona a sus propios tenedores de Bonos. Seguramente los rusos abriran una cuenta en Rusia y depositaran los pagos allí. La tonteria USAna no tiene limites.



Lo hacen por el efecto propaganda, luego todos los medios filotánicos abren con el titular "Rusia en bancarrota" y tonterías similares.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

Desde el canal de Telegram de Intel Slava Z... Zaporozhye se irá a Rusia:

_* La región de Zaporozhye, después de la completa liberación de los nacionalistas ucranianos, 
tomará un rumbo hacia la incorporación a Rusia - representante de la administración local Vladimir Rogov

"Sólo puede haber un futuro para la región de Zaporozhye: debe ser parte de Rusia, debe convertirse 
en un sujeto de pleno derecho de la Federación Rusa. No necesitamos zonas grises, no necesitamos 
la República Popular de Zaporozhye. Queremos ser parte de Rusia, como siempre lo hemos sido desde
hace cientos de años".
*_
* El retorno de la región de Zaporozhye bajo el control de Ucrania está excluido, así como las negociaciones 
con el régimen de Kiev,*


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Zelenski afirma que sólo hablará directamente con Putin: "Ucrania luchará hasta que recupere todo su territorio"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este miércoles que sólo está dispuesto a hablar directamente con *Vladimir Putin*, y no a través de intermediarios. Si el presidente ruso "entiende la realidad", existe la posibilidad de encontrar una salida diplomática al conflicto, ha subrayado en el *Foro Económico Mundial en Davos*, donde ha asegurado que *Ucrania* luchará hasta recuperar todo su territorio.

El presidente de *Ucrania *ha instado a *Rusia *a retirar sus tropas a las líneas establecidas antes del comienzo de la invasión, el pasado 24 de febrero. "Ese podría ser un primer paso hacia las conversaciones", ha dicho, y ha agregado que *Rusia *ha estado ganando tiempo en sus conversaciones con *Ucrania*. Informa Reuters


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> A ver si al Marsupia le vemos algún día en un coche de Prensa como el del vídeo.
> Al final, silban. Ostras, Pedrín, como diria González Green.



Vaya.

_"madre mía, madre mía..."

_


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Montenegro TIENE SALIDA AL MAR, (creo).



Ya a sido corregido era Moldavia..............


----------



## Eneko Aritza (25 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1069842



Pues suelda sin careta.


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> EL MEJOR FRANCOTIRADOR FRANCÉS" (ESCAPADO) DE UCRANIA
> El mercenario francés más popular de la "Legión Internacional", Ernesto Barbieri, de 25 años, huyó de Ucrania por "motivos familiares".
> 
> CUANTO MÁS INTENSOS SON LOS COMBATES, MÁS HUYEN POR "MOTIVOS FAMILIARES"



Ejjjque la guerra real es muy chunga..............


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Cuando comenzaron las sanciones se decía que Rusia caería por su propio peso y que incluso a Putin se lo quitarían de en medio los suyos, o que incluso su propio pueblo pediría su cabeza.
> 
> Estamos casi en junio, la guerra avanza lenta pero imparable a favor de Rusia, el rublo con mas fuerza que en febrero y ni por dignidad todos los voceros pro otan recogen cable.
> 
> Saludos tambien a los ejpertos de Forocoches que nos leeis!



No conoceis a los Rusos ......................


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Ejjjque la guerra real es muy chunga..............



Mercenario imagino... cobran por matar; no por morir, que es un riesgo y por lo que cobrarán un PASTIZAL...

Ahora bien, si las perspectivas no son buenas, ya sea el riesgo es demasiado o el sueldo no es lo suficientemente bueno, pues...

Como cualquier profesional... no nos engañemos...


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Ucrania eleva a casi 240 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra con Rusia.*
Las autoridades de *Ucrania *han elevado este miércoles a cerca de 240 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la ofensiva militar rusa, desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*.
La Fiscalía ucraniana ha señalado en un mensaje en su página web que hasta el momento se ha confirmado la muerte de 238 niños, mientras que 433 han resultado heridos. "Estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados", ha apuntado.
Así, ha detallado que la provincia de *Donetsk *es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas, con 149 entre muertos y heridos. Por detrás figuran la región de *Kiev*, con 116; la región de *Járkov*, con 104; la de *Chernígov*, con 68; la de *Lugansk*, con 50; la de *Jersón*, con 49; y la de *Mikolaiv*, con 45. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Alvin Red (25 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Parece otro tiro en el pie, de USA. No permite recibir los pagos a los tenedores de Bonos rusos. O sea USA sanciona a sus propios tenedores de Bonos. Seguramente los rusos abriran una cuenta en Rusia y depositaran los pagos allí. La tonteria USAna no tiene limites.



Aquí se abre una nueva batalla, va ser curioso verlo, los tenedores de bonos rusos han de instar un juicio para su pago, al ser deuda soberana no lo puedan reclamar en el país de origen sino en el país del que posee los bonos.

En caso de declarar default se puede embargar los activos, por ahora el dinero ruso esta congelado, no embargado por lo que ese dinero cuenta como activo liquido, si no se apresuran los gobiernos que han congelado los activos a embargarlos por cualquier causa inventada, la deuda se pagara con estos activos congelados muy superiores a lo adeudado por Rusia.

Como se trata de Bancos y entidades financieras y su único dios es el dinero se puede armar un buen follón.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Zelenski: Rusia miente cuando dice que ha frenado su ofensiva.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha calificado de mentiras las declaraciones realizadas en las últimas horas por responsables rusos que aseguraron que han decidido frenar de forma deliberada el avance de sus tropas en *Ucrania*.
En un mensaje en vídeo emitido anoche, el mandatario ucraniano se refiere a las afirmaciones realizadas este martes por *Nikolái Pátrushev*, secretario del Consejo de Seguridad rusa.
"No perseguimos ningún plazo. Todos los objetivos fijados por el presidente, *Vladimir Putin*, se cumplirán. No puede ser de otra manera porque la verdad, incluida la verdad histórica, está de nuestra parte", asegura el responsable ruso. También en el día de ayer, el ministro de Defensa ruso, *Sergei Shoigu*, calificó de "deliberada" la desaceleración de las operaciones ofensivas en Ucrania. Informa Efe


----------



## vettonio (25 May 2022)

_Rusia se retira oficialmente del sistema educativo europeo "proceso de Bolonia".
...otro paso hacia la separación de Europa y Rusia.
En las próximas semanas, seguro que habrá más.
El mundo tal y como era ya no existirá de esta forma

_


----------



## Argentium (25 May 2022)

Putín jodete II

*Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia*

Mantendrá un almacén logístico, pero presentará un ERE para 46 trabajadores
La planta exportaba un 90% de la producción a Rusia


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Por muchas piruetas que se hagan, Rusia no puede sostener una guerra económica contra EEUU + UE.

Se van a morir los rusos de hambre ? No

Van a dejar de vender su energía ? Tampoco, se la venderán a otros.

Pero las sanciones son bastante amplias, harán mucho daño a medio/largo plazo.

* Esta es una guerra que nunca debió suceder, y que no tiene una salida fácil. El mayor problema de Rusia es que se creen una gran potencia, pero no lo son.*


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

No importa si es verdad o mentira... refleja la realidad de lo que acontece cuando precisas algo... no, no es cuestión de listos o tontos... ¿haces bricolaje?, yo sí, cuantas más máquinas tienes más se complica el trabajo en cierto sentido, dado que la planificación se vuelve algo más importante y se hace más transcendente, pero se vuelve más sencillo el trabajo; ahora bien cuando no tenía tanta máquina la planificación se volvía más sencilla y el trabajo algo más complicado, pero en ambos casos siempre pude llevar a cabo los proyectos que deseaba... ahora bien, una vez tienes capacidad para comprar según qué máquinas empiezas un proceso incontenible de ver ventajas a esas máquinas muy por encima de la realidad y... y... te lo puedes permitir y por tanto no le das muchas vueltas; luego no siempre se cumplen las espectativas...

EE.UU. SI se podía permitir según qué cosas... Rusia no, tenía que tomar lo que podía y hacerlo funcionar... no es cuestión de ser tontos o listos... es cuestión de capacidades financieras... un ordenador básico permitía llevar a gente a la luna y...

Es como en el campo de batalla... los rusos buscan sistemas básicos y muy sencillos de mantener a la par que duros y completos en todos los sentidos... EE.UU. tiene sistemas complejos y muy especializados...

El avión de combate, ese tan famoso estadounidense es PROBABLEMENTE una virguería, INDEPENDIENTEMENTE de lo que se suela decir... pero SENCILLAMENTE sólo lo puede probablemente operar el Tio Sam y alguno más, pero en cantidades mínimas o se comerá el presupuesto... y en el campo de batalla, para matar a simples soldados es una locura para la mayoría de los ejércitos, que en ningún caso tienen la posibilidad de asumir superioridad aerea como base de trabajo, dado que precisaría un ecosistema INVIABLE para la mayoría de los ejércitos...


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Europa acepta las demandas de Putin sobre los pagos de gas para evitar más cortes de suministro. Y éstos, amigos son los que van a liberar a Ucrania de los malos. Hay que mantener a la gente calentita en sus casa mientras mandan armas al frente. 


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/24/eu-russian-gas-putin-rubles/


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Putín jodete II
> 
> *Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia*
> 
> ...



Pa cagarse


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

El discurso poco a poco está cambiando. La guerra ya dura demasiado y a Occidente no le interesa. Hay que convencer a la opinión pública que lo mejor es que Rusia controle el este y sur de Ucrania....


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)

Bilohorivka y Nahirne ahora están ocupadas, por lo que parece que se cortó la carretera de Bakhmut a Lysychansk (a través de Soledar). Como el ejército ucraniano está muy superado en armas en esta área, si no se retiran de Severodonestk-Lysychansk, pronto podrían estar en un bolsillo.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

Que sesudas reflexiones  acompañadas de los cotidianos partes de hazañas bélicas nos ha traido hoy el pingüino gilipollenko¿?


----------



## risto mejido (25 May 2022)

no solo es verdad sino que hay mas ejemplos, los aviones americanos llevan camaras para que el piloto veo lo que tiene detras, muy facilmente apagables por el enemigo, te invito a que veas la cabina de un su 25 ruso , veras espejos retrovisores como los de los coches jajajaja, muy cutre pero hiper efectivo y baratitos, poco peso y eternos


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por muchas piruetas que se hagan, Rusia no puede sostener una guerra económica contra EEUU + UE.
> 
> Se van a morir los rusos de hambre ? No
> 
> ...



Tu sigue pensando que alguna vez acertaras….


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que sesudas reflexiones  acompañadas de los cotidianos partes de hazañas bélicas nos ha traido hoy el pingüino gilipollenko¿?



     ....vá por ti cabo chusquero de mierda......


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por muchas piruetas que se hagan, Rusia no puede sostener una guerra económica contra EEUU + UE.
> 
> Se van a morir los rusos de hambre ? No
> 
> ...



El problema de tu opinión es que no sabes de economía, con lo cual, cual estúpido engreido das por sentado según qué cosas...

Rusia es potente en la economía que interesa en una guerra; materias primas, alimentación, industria armamentística...

Europa no tiene insumos de reserva frente a una guerra como esta, específicamente materias primas y alimentación...

Nuestra deuda y nuestra prima de riesgo se ampara en la credibilidad que ofrece NUESTRA ECONOMÍA, pero esa economía es tal en situaciones de paz y donde en el CONSUMO pivota una parte transcendental de nuestra economía; el sector servicios es también y no menos muy importantes y para ese sector una estabilidad, especialmente desde el punto de vista inflacionario es transcendental...

Y si todo esto fuera ya de por sí contraindicativo a tu presunción de que la guerra económica la podemos ganar, viene otra no menos importante cuestión: 

- Cuantos euros gasta Rusia en la guerra y cuantos tenemos que gastar nosotros frente a eso... fruto de que algunos digamos que Rusia va a ir lenta y a por poco territorio, los rusos por ahora tienen como mucho 10 millones nuevos de seres humanos, nosotro algo más de 30 millones, ellos tienen líneas de abastecimiento cercano y en muchos casos simples y nosotros cada día más complicados, especialmente sin puertos y teniendo que trasladar todo tipo de material militar a la par que civil...

Todo esto ya sería más que suficiente para no pensar en positivo y tomar la declaración de Kissinger muy en serio, pero... pero...

Como todo esto no era suficiente Europa y EE.UU. estan creando una economía cíclica-virtuosa para Rusia, lo cual ya de por sí debería ser delito en las circunstancias en las que estamos:

- Damos armas a Ucrania y por ende precisamos reponer nuestros arsenales, tales arsenales demandan materias primas en grandes cantidades Y ENERGIA, de las que RUSIA es mayormente exportador... DADA la situación mundial por el alza de precios, se está dando un fenómeno denominado ACAPARAMIENTO, que viene a ser que alguien que no precisa algo acumule ese algo con la intención de sacarle partido por un lado y protegerese frente a la inflación por otro, de esto puedes ver que la India no venda su cosecha, temiendo con lógica que mucha de esa cosecha sufra ese acaparamiento y un alza indiscriminada de precios... ese acaparamiento junto con el aumento de precios y demanda por los insumos de guerra GARANTIZAN todavía más una subida o circulo vicioso que se realimenta... y... y...y... pues gran parte de ese armamento va al frente de guerra DONDE LOS MALOS RUSOS lo cascan y fruto de ello VUELTA A EMPEZAR el círculo y alza de precios y demanda de materiales venidos de RUSIA...

Te parece que todo esto que te cuento da para imaginar que podamos NI SIQUIERA COMPETIR EN ESTA GUERRA... 

Porque hay que ser muy crédulo o muy indigente económico para no ver lo que acontecería si esto sigue así...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El discurso poco a poco está cambiando. La guerra ya dura demasiado y a Occidente no le interesa. Hay que convencer a la opinión pública que lo mejor es que Rusia controle el este y sur de Ucrania....



Jajaja,llegando a la fase de aceptación, vas bien, las fases del duelo progresan


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu sigue pensando que alguna vez acertaras….



Mas que tú...segurisimo


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)

Ruta Bakhmut/Artemovsk - Lisichansk cortada por las Fuerzas Aliadas En los recursos ucranianos, otra "zrada": se informa que la principal arteria de transporte, a lo largo de la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania teóricamente podrían retirarse de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk 1/2


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aquí se abre una nueva batalla, va ser curioso verlo, los tenedores de bonos rusos han de instar un juicio para su pago, al ser deuda soberana no lo puedan reclamar en el país de origen sino en el país del que posee los bonos.
> 
> En caso de declarar default se puede embargar los activos, por ahora el dinero ruso esta congelado, no embargado por lo que ese dinero cuenta como activo liquido, si no se apresuran los gobiernos que han congelado los activos a embargarlos por cualquier causa inventada, la deuda se pagara con estos activos congelados muy superiores a lo adeudado por Rusia.
> 
> Como se trata de Bancos y entidades financieras y su único dios es el dinero se puede armar un buen follón.



Suena a IMPOTENCIA, lo mires como lo mires.. aviso a navegantes que pudieran intentar buscar fórmulas de invertir en Rusia preveyendo que obtendán altos rendimientos...

En todo caso es un sin sentido cuyo único interés es dar a entender que las sanciones han funcionado en los períodicos generalistas, pero en los mercados y medios financieros... les pueden contar cualquier historia, pero esta en particular mueve MAS a pensar en IMPOTENCIA de las sanciones que a que dichas sanciones estén funcionando y... y... y... 

HUELE A SANGRE... y en este caso no de oso, ya veremos, pero esto no va a dar una buena señal al mercado, pero para nada...


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema de tu opinión es que no sabes de economía, con lo cual, cual estúpido engreido das por sentado según qué cosas...
> 
> Rusia es potente en la economía que interesa en una guerra; materias primas, alimentación, industria armamentística...
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver,en efecto, las concesiones parecen más razonables que el enfrentamiento, pero solo lo son cuando el otro bando está dispuesto a hacer concesiones.

Si habláramos de que se yo, reconocer Crimea como parte de Rusia a cambio de reconocer kaliningrado como parte de lituania y polonia, y compensar económicamente a ucrania por ello, podríamos hablar de un acuerdo.

Pero ceder territorio a rusia a cambio de que deje de atacarte y llamarlo acuerdo es como darle la cartera a un mena a cambio de que no te raje:

No es un acuerdo, es un atraco. Y si encima el mena sabe que no va a detenerle la policía ni los vecinos le van a dar una paliza, pues te volverá a atracar, y luego a otro vecino, y luego a otro.

A veces la geopolítica no es más complicada que eso.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé qué significado tiene en ese contexto, pero creo que significa más bien una llamada internacional de auxilio. Es un símbolo de petición de ayuda. Históricamente, una *bandera* izada bocabajo en lo alto de una fortaleza significaba una llamada de atención para las tropas amigas: ¡ayudadnos!. Pero también puede significar en tiempo de guerra una forma de declarar rendición ante fuerza armada extranjera.



Copio comentario en MoA:

_*La División nazi SS Galicia utilizó la bandera ucraniana con los colores al revés en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. 
Cuando Zelensky visitó Bucha en abril los militares que le acompañaban también tenían el parche de la bandera 
al revés en los hombros. Más tarde, en un vídeo donde voluntarios ucranianos y georgianos mataban a prisioneros*_
* de guerra rusos en una calle, también tenían la bandera al revés en sus uniformes.*

Osea que algo debe significar que no sabemos.


----------



## Abstenuto (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por 5ct de cibermortadelo, cual será la jugada agresiva de los USA que abusa sobre china?



Irán a lo clásico. Revolución de colores en Taiwan que degenerará en insurrección armada, represión de chinos pro-unionistas... Obligará a China a intervenir militarmente


----------



## Alvin Red (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Suena a IMPOTENCIA, lo mires como lo mires.. aviso a navegantes que pudieran intentar buscar fórmulas de invertir en Rusia preveyendo que obtendán altos rendimientos...
> 
> En todo caso es un sin sentido cuyo único interés es dar a entender que las sanciones han funcionado en los períodicos generalistas, pero en los mercados y medios financieros... les pueden contar cualquier historia, pero esta en particular mueve MAS a pensar en IMPOTENCIA de las sanciones que a que dichas sanciones estén funcionando y... y... y...
> 
> HUELE A SANGRE... y en este caso no de oso, ya veremos, pero esto no va a dar una buena señal al mercado, pero para nada...



Se me olvidaba, normalmente es el FMI quien da un pre4stamo para pagar a cambio de modificaciones en la economía del país deudor pero aquí ni esta, ni se le espera, ni tiene lógica habiendo un superávit en la balanza de cuenta corriente y una economía saneada.

De esas Rusia se carga de paso al FMI.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver,en efecto, las concesiones parecen más razonables que el enfrentamiento, pero solo lo son cuando el otro bando está dispuesto a hacer concesiones.
> 
> Si habláramos de que se yo, reconocer Crimea como parte de Rusia a cambio de reconocer kaliningrado como parte de lituania y polonia, y compensar económicamente a ucrania por ello, podríamos hablar de un acuerdo.
> 
> ...



La política es el ARTE de las cosas posibles... de eso va... puedes hacer lo que hizo Japon en la IIWW pero la presunción de que vas a ganar, no te hace ganar... al final la economía es algo muy simple:

- Tengo o no tengo???

Rusia se podía permitir entrar en esta guerra?había dudas... pero visto lo visto está claro que sí, es más se puede permitir hasta perpetuar la guerra si me apuras como único límite estarían sus soldados y siempre y cuando no limitase ampliamente pérdidas en el combate y viendo a Siria como resiste, pues mejor no hagas esa apuesta...

Mientras había dudas, estas también las tenía Rusia... ahora ya no...

Lo bueno de la duda es que establece un marco negociador que te permite rascar el máximo, pero... sin pasarte... eso era lo que había...

Lo malo de que no haya dudas es que quíen las ha despejado puede pedir mucho más de lo que podría en otro caso...

Dicen que Putin juega al ajedrez... ¿has jugado al poker alguna vez???... tal cual...

Ahora mismo Rusia ya puede pedir bastante más que al principio, es lo que no DICE, pero se vislumbra en lo que dice KISSINGER... y si esto sigue así según pase el tiempo o bien ESTAS MUY SEGURO de la victoria o vas a ir perdiendo más y más...

El escenario dibujado DEBEN saberlo, lo mismo que te lo he explicado, desde rusos a estadounidenses... y alguien podría pensar que hay un AS escondido en la manga del Tio Sam; pero LOS MERCADOS, que son unos grandes hijolagranputa que no tienen corazón, ni ideologías están marcando una señal que cualquiera puede leer y NO NOS BENEFICIA...

Así que como dice Kissinger, no sea que alguien piense que lo dice un pro-ruso desesperado, mejor NEGOCIAR AHORA y sin miramientos sobre SENTIMENTALISMOS ser REALISTA y asumir según qué cosas...


----------



## Teuro (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Eso pasò en la època de Hitler , pero ha llovido mucho desde entonces .. lo que quiere Rusia es un colchon de seguridad . Poner varios centenares de millas por delante ..



Luego de esas millas querrá otros centenares de millas por delante, así hasta Berlín y hasta la frontera italiana.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (25 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> no solo es verdad sino que hay mas ejemplos, los aviones americanos llevan camaras para que el piloto veo lo que tiene detras, muy facilmente apagables por el enemigo, te invito a que veas la cabina de un su 25 ruso , veras espejos retrovisores como los de los coches jajajaja, muy cutre pero hiper efectivo y baratitos, poco peso y eternos



Los aviones rusos pueden aterrizar y despegar con la pista hecha un patatal, lo pueden hacer excepcionalmente incluso sin tren de aterrizaje. Lo que se parece a un escenario de guerra REAL



Para despegar con un F-22 hay que tener la pista IMPOLUTA, y los pilotos hacen un paseo por la pista antes de cada despegue para comprobar *personalmente *que no hay niguna mierdecilla que les pueda joder el aparato, porque son muy, muy delicados, además de costar más del doble.


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Aparte de muchas palabras que dices ni una merece ser leída, de verdad... China hoy no es más eficiente que los demas por su ansia emprendedora, LO ES por el entorno... o lo que se podría denominar ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA PRODUCTIVAS...
> 
> Pongamos comprar cobre, no es lo mismo comprar cobre para una empresa de tubos de fontanería, que para toda una gama de empresas como quienes producen esos tubos y eléctricas o demás ramas de otras empresas... tú puedes intentar crear ahí todo tipo de empresas que tengan que ver con el cobre y probablemente alguna triunfe, pero... fuera de ese país a día de hoy producir cualquier componente que lleve cobre es probablemente ir al fracaso, SIMPLES ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA y son GRUPALES...
> 
> ...



Osea que asumes que, si después de apenas dos meses y poco, el "pueblo ruso no está sufriendo" es que es algo bueno? en qué cabeza le resulta espectacular eso?

Sabes a mi lo que me resultaría espectacular? que el estado ruso no se hubiera metido en una guerra "trampa" absurda, con el coste en vidas humanas que está teniendo, me importa un cojón quién tenga o no razón, lo cierto es que eso no está repercutiendo en una mejora para nadie, más que para el estado ruso en caso de ganarla, que ya veremos, al paso que vamos
Supongamos que quieres desbancar al dólar, bien, para eso, te guste o no, tienes que contar con occidente, ni la economía es un juego de "suma cero" donde cuando uno tiene el otro no, ni todo está en las materias primas, como equivocadamente piensan algunas personas, (que se ve que no hacen en su vida otra cosa más que comer o darse vueltas con el coche (o poner la calefacción)
Si, esas son cosas necesarias , pero no las únicas
Ahora mismo, la economía rusa está fuertemente intervenida, para bien, y para mal también, eso es así, es una realidad, no hay que debatir en cuanto a eso, porque es absurdo
Para que el rublo fuera "la moneda internacional" deberían pasar muchísimas cosas más, entre ellas, seguramente una guerra mundial que nadie, ni siquiera el más imbécil, puede desear de verdad

La otra manera que tienen los rusos de tener un rublo fuerte y confiable es comerciando, simplemente, y eso significa no tener la geopolítica y la invasión de países como eje principal de su forma de pensar, simple y llanamente, porque "occidente", con sus cosas buenas y malas, no va a dejar de existir y de tenerlas, al igual que yo, no voy a dejar de pensar como pienso por muchos insultos que reciba, es que es absurdo, y cuanto antes lo comprendáis, será mejor para todos

A mi me da igual la situación de guerra, porque no es una cosa que yo haya escogido ni tengo ninguna relación con eso, lo que te digo es que, hacer las cosas así no lleva a nada bueno, si tu, pasando 2 meses y pico, ya tienes una bola de cristal, pues oye, genial, aunque lo que te aconsejo es que la uses para descubrir los números de la lotería..

Yo si que te puedo decir que hay gente muy válida que se está largando del país y que eso importa, no sé en cuanta proporción ni cuanto puede afectar a la larga, pero si sé que no se va a dar ninguna destrucción de la forma de pensar de occidente y que vamos a seguir ahí, guste o no, por lo que Rusia tiene dos opciones, o se plantea un escenario apocaliptico DE VERDAD, donde van a morir millones de rusos (que no creo que sea algo a lo que le den mucho valor, por lo que parece) o se va a un escenario de compromisos con occidente, entendiendo que la única manera de una moneda fuerte no es el intervencionismo absoluto...lo siento, pero es así

Y me puedes decir toooodo lo que quieras de lo "malos" que son los americanos y de como han impuesto el dólar a nivel mundial, pero sé una cosa, yo ahora mismo, puedo comprar y vender tooodos los dólares o euros que pueda tener, y eso, es algo que no podría hacer con rublos, por lo que, la situación me parece cristalina

Que tu insistes en lo de que es una "economía de guerra", me parece muy bien, pero...es que no es mi problema la guerra, , para mi, el valor de esa moneda está falseado desde el momento en el que existe un control, punto

Las consecuencias no las vas a ver en "unas semanas" eso es como lo de "conquistar Kiev en 48 horas"....


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Eso pasò en la època de Hitler , pero ha llovido mucho desde entonces .. lo que quiere Rusia es un colchon de seguridad . Poner varios centenares de millas por delante ..



Y yo quiero tu coche, tu casa y el jardín, que no me siento seguro del todo en la mía....a que ahora eso no mola tanto?


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se me olvidaba, normalmente es el FMI quien da un pre4stamo para pagar a cambio de modificaciones en la economía del país deudor pero aquí ni esta, ni se le espera, ni tiene lógica habiendo un superávit en la balanza comercial y una economía saneada.
> 
> De esas Rusia se carga de paso al FMI.



Algunos llevamos aquí desde... y te juro que jamás imaginé que viviría tan tremenda hecatombe como la que se puede presuponer con medidas como estas... es más y lo he dicho mucho, es que hoy no sería capaz de imaginar que el DOLAR no se vea AMENAZADO en su statu-quo y he defendido por activa y pasiva en el pasado esa moneda, pero hoy... es que hoy esas medidas dan miedo, PANICO diría yo y con todo lo que ya hemos vivido es mucho decir...

La estrategia tanto militar como económica de EUROPA-EE.UU. no parece gerenciada por personas lúcidas, pero es que ni siquiera por locos, PARECE GERENCIADA POR LOS RUSOS... y es demasiado...


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ....vá por ti cabo chusquero de mierda......



A la salud de tus geroiam de azovstal expóooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea que asumes que, si después de apenas dos meses y poco, el "pueblo ruso no está sufriendo" es que es algo bueno? en qué cabeza le resulta espectacular eso?
> 
> ...




Te estaba tomando algo en serio, pero no más... *o rehaces esa frase Y LEES LO QUE TE HE ESCRITO O PASO DE LEERTE MAS.*.. 

Porque así no se puede... ¡¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿ de dónde caraho sacas que yo haya dicho que el pueblo ruso no esté sufriendo????!!!!... y te suene como te suene lo siguiente es que en todo caso no le deseo nada malo al pueblo ruso, pero SINCERAMENTE y en estas ME PREOCUPO DE MI y de mi país mayormente, el pueblo ruso tendrá bien quíen le defienda, yo lo que pretendo es mi defensa y la de los míos.... el pueblo ruso, pues... eso...


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y yo quiero tu coche, tu casa y el jardín, que no me siento seguro del todo en la mía....a que ahora eso no mola tanto?



SIMPLON................ y me quedo corto..


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La locura total. Un payaso metido a presidente.


Cga dijo:


> *Se autoriza a Polonia administrar lo que queda de Ucrania*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que a buen seguro sería debidamente calibrado ...


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y yo quiero tu coche, tu casa y el jardín, que no me siento seguro del todo en la mía....a que ahora eso no mola tanto?



Molar, molar... hombre seguro que a quíen le expropiaron su tierra y le pagaron mierda por ella no le moló, ya no te digo a quienes el banco les quitó la casa o el coche o la misma forma de producir..

El problema es SI PUEDES O NO llevarlo a efecto... que es lo que cuenta... hubo quíen le dijo al Tio Sam que pasaba de usar su moneda en sus intercambios comerciales y hoy él está bajo tierra y su país más o menos...

Molar, no es el problema... la cuestión es que hay ENTIDADES que pueden quitarte hasta la vida y quienes como tú simplemente creen que no existen estes seres de luz...


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> PORQUÉ.... si como dice es voluntario y no un mercenario, YO NO SOLO le respeto, sino que en el fondo le admiro, aún cuando no piense lo que él piensa... no hay cosa más honrada que asumir los costes de tus pensamientos, certeros o errados...
> 
> Cuanto no ganaríamos todos, si quienes chillan contra los rusos se fuesen a matar rusos a Ucrania y SOBRE TODO cuando no ganaría su causa... me parece de hipócritas pedir para otros lo que tú no quieres para ti...
> 
> ...



Todo lo anterior no quita para poder ser humilde y sensato en lugar de un pavo bravucón engalanado.


----------



## pemebe (25 May 2022)

Fuente ucra: *Esta claro que los rusos están recolectando el grano en los territorios que controlan.*

Los ocupantes fueron sorprendidos por la ausencia de las granjas colectivas en Ucrania, los agricultores se les da un ultimátum - Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania
OLENA ROSHCHINA - MIÉRCOLES, 25 MAYO 2022, 12:57

*Los ocupantes rusos no sólo están robando grano de Ucrania, sino que también planean exportar el 70% de la cosecha de los territorios ocupados a Rusia, así como resolver sus problemas demográficos a costa de los jóvenes ucranianos secuestrados.*

Fuente: Vadym Skibitsky, representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, en una entrevista con el proyecto de Radio Liberty "Crym. Realiyi"

Detalles: Según el representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania, las fuerzas de ocupación en la región de Kherson y parte de Zaporizhzhia "dieron un ultimátum" a los agricultores locales de que todo lo que se produzca en estas regiones será llevado a Rusia.

Cita:* "Sin duda, los ocupantes se han visto muy sorprendidos por la cuestión del reparto de tierras. La entrega de tierras a la población, las acciones. La primera pregunta les sorprendió mucho: '¿Por qué no tenéis granjas colectivas? Tomadlo todo, devolvedlo todo a las granjas colectivas. Y toda la cosecha que se recoja - el 30% queda para vosotros, el 70% va a Rusia'.*

Esto es una vuelta a los tiempos de la colectivización, a los tiempos de la Unión Soviética, cuando este era el arreglo en estos territorios. "

Detalles: Skibitsky está convencido de que esta política por parte de Rusia conducirá al agotamiento de los territorios ocupados.

Según él, *continúa la búsqueda de personas pro-ucranianas y patrióticas, que puedan "obstaculizar la organización de los planes de Rusia en los territorios ocupados".*

Además, Skibitsky informó sobre la deportación de niños, adolescentes y jóvenes de las regiones ocupadas.

Cita: *"Hay una deportación de nuestra población de los territorios ocupados al territorio de la Federación Rusa, y al mismo tiempo se presta una enorme atención a categorías como niños, adolescentes, jóvenes.*

¿Por qué? Porque entendemos que los jóvenes son una oportunidad para Rusia, y pueden ser colocados en sus instituciones educativas, incluyendo las instituciones educativas militares, y este es el contingente que la Federación Rusa utilizará más tarde.

En consecuencia, se trata de una población joven que puede ser enviada a cualquier región de Rusia con el fin de restablecer o llenar los vacíos de población que existen en las zonas remotas de Rusia, Siberia, el Lejano Oriente. Y realmente vemos este panorama".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 May 2022)

Después de esto
_La licencia general que permite #Russia pagar a los tenedores de bonos estadounidenses podrá vencer @USTreasury a las 12:01 EDT del miércoles.
La renuncia ha permitido #Russia seguir pagando intereses y capital y evitar el incumplimiento de pago de su deuda pública_





Llega hoy esto otro (saber no se podía):

*Rusia pagará la deuda externa en rublos*


Moscú planea hacer pagos de la deuda externa en rublos, dijo el miércoles el presidente de la Duma estatal rusa, Vyacheslav Volodin. Esto se produce después de que EE. UU. impidiera a Rusia el servicio de su deuda con los tenedores de bonos estadounidenses.

Volodin añadió que el país tiene todos los recursos monetarios necesarios para los pagos.

_"Estados Unidos y los satélites que apoyan las decisiones de Washington deberían acostumbrarse al rublo", _dijo Volodin en su canal de Telegram el miércoles, citando la experiencia de Rusia que requiere pagos de rublos para los envíos de gas como ejemplo de cómo podrían funcionar los asentamientos.

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia también confirmó en un comunicado que Moscú continuará cumpliendo con sus obligaciones de deuda estatal, a pesar del endurecimiento de las restricciones externas.

_"La decisión del Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos de negarse a renovar la licencia... infringe, en primer lugar, los derechos de los inversores extranjeros en los instrumentos de deuda rusos y socava la confianza en la infraestructura financiera occidental", _dijo el ministerio. La declaración añadió que _"el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia, como prestatario responsable, confirma su disposición a seguir pagando y pagando todas las obligaciones de deuda"._



Fuente: RT


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Molar, molar... hombre seguro que a quíen le expropiaron su tierra y le pagaron mierda por ella no le moló, ya no te digo a quienes el banco les quitó la casa o el coche o la misma forma de producir..
> 
> El problema es SI PUEDES O NO llevarlo a efecto... que es lo que cuenta... hubo quíen le dijo al Tio Sam que pasaba de usar su moneda en sus intercambios comerciales y hoy él está bajo tierra y su país más o menos...
> 
> Molar, no es el problema... la cuestión es que hay ENTIDADES que pueden quitarte hasta la vida y quienes como tú simplemente creen que no existen estes seres de luz...



No, existir existen, yo me opongo a ellas, tu no...


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>




Viendo el mapa se ve q los rusos han llegado cerca de la carretera Soledar - Lishiansk hace varios días.

Parece que la están defendiendo como tesoro los ukras lo cual es comprensible y meritorio.

Alguien sabe o puede medir cuantos km es ese frente rectilíneo paralelo a la carretera ? Y a que distancia están los rusos de ella ?

Creo q este tema es la madre del posible embolsamiento.

Me ha parecido leer q la otra carretera más al norte tb está cortada. Está confirmado ?


----------



## tomasjos (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El marsupial empieza a enterarse de que va esta guerra. Ahora.



O sea, la primera guerra mundial. Artillería, trincheras y ataques frontales. El escudo le está ganando la partida a la lanza, y la guerra de movimientos necesita una revolución técnica para poder ser viable. En su momento fue la combinación tanque- avión pero eso está superado. Los misiles y antiaéreos y anticarro han cambiado el juego junto con los drones.


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Todo lo anterior no quita para poder ser humilde y sensato en lugar de un pavo bravucón engalanado.



El orgullo es algo difícil de explicar... cuando uno hace lo que siente que debe hacer y conquista el respeto de uno mismo, pues a veces puede sonar altivo... yo le entiendo... 

Lo único criticable es lo de menospreciar al enemigo, pero el resto es comprensible... máxime donde está...


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te estaba tomando algo en serio, pero no más... *o rehaces esa frase Y LEES LO QUE TE HE ESCRITO O PASO DE LEERTE MAS.*..
> 
> Porque así no se puede... ¡¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿ de dónde caraho sacas que yo haya dicho que el pueblo ruso no esté sufriendo????!!!!... y te suene como te suene lo siguiente es que en todo caso no le deseo nada malo al pueblo ruso, pero SINCERAMENTE y en estas ME PREOCUPO DE MI y de mi país mayormente, el pueblo ruso tendrá bien quíen le defienda, yo lo que pretendo es mi defensa y la de los míos.... el pueblo ruso, pues... eso...



Pues si te preocupas por el pueblo, deberías entender que las personas deben ser libres en primera instancia, no tratar de darles algo que no les vas a poder dar, no? o justificando actos por lo que "deben ser castigados, ya que no piensan como se debe"....

Tu has dicho que está sufriendo, pero que te parece bien "la defensa del colectivo", yo eso es lo que critico....


----------



## vil. (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, existir existen, yo me opongo a ellas, tu no...



Quizás en realidad tú deberías ser comunista, más que liberal... uno tiene que saber lo qué defiende...

Un banco es un banco y te pilla con la ley... un país es un país y te pilla con la ley... el mundo es el mundo y te subyuga con la ley... otra cosa es que tú creas que la justicia y tal y que se yo... pero eso es MÁS COMUNISMO que liberalismo...

El liberalismo AMA LA LEY...


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Viendo el mapa se ve q los rusos han llegado cerca de la carretera Soledar - Lishiansk hace varios días.
> 
> Parece que la están defendiendo como tesoro los ukras lo cual es comprensible y meritorio.
> 
> ...



Perdón por autocitarme parece q ya está tomada la carretera. Fuente Rybar publicado por Boris Rhozin


----------



## Epicii (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quizás en realidad tú deberías ser comunista, más que liberal... uno tiene que saber lo qué defiende...
> 
> Un banco es un banco y te pilla con la ley... un país es un país y te pilla con la ley... el mundo es el mundo y te subyuga con la ley... otra cosa es que tú creas que la justicia y tal y que se yo... pero eso es MÁS COMUNISMO que liberalismo...
> 
> El liberalismo AMA LA LEY...



En mi pais, los que se dicen liberales son neofascistas...


----------



## Ulisses (25 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De esas Rusia se carga de paso al FMI.



Ya está tardando.


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Los portugueses se han puesto de perfil con el tema no se les ha notado nada



Trabajas menos que un espía portugués.... Me decía un antiguo jefe...


----------



## tomasjos (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver,en efecto, las concesiones parecen más razonables que el enfrentamiento, pero solo lo son cuando el otro bando está dispuesto a hacer concesiones.
> 
> Si habláramos de que se yo, reconocer Crimea como parte de Rusia a cambio de reconocer kaliningrado como parte de lituania y polonia, y compensar económicamente a ucrania por ello, podríamos hablar de un acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Koegnisberg y por ende toda la Prusia Oriental en todo caso es alemán si Rusia renuncia a ella. no polaco ni lituano. De hecho tendría su gracia que Putin -NKVD- y Scholz - nieto de un Waffen-Ss Gruppenfuhrer - llegasen a ese acuerdo -Kaliningrado por el reconocimiento de la división de Ucrania por el Dnieper-. Por un instante la cara de los polacos sería digna de ver.

Lo se, es un poco hijop*** pero da para reírse un rato


----------



## tomasjos (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues si te preocupas por el pueblo, deberías entender que las personas deben ser libres en primera instancia, no tratar de darles algo que no les vas a poder dar, no? o justificando actos por lo que "deben ser castigados, ya que no piensan como se debe"....
> 
> Tu has dicho que está sufriendo, pero que te parece bien "la defensa del colectivo", yo eso es lo que critico....



Rindase ya Alfonbass, hombre. La resistencia es fútil. Déjese asimilar y añadiremos sus características al colectivo


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)




----------



## Siervo (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Copio comentario en MoA:
> 
> _*La División nazi SS Galicia utilizó la bandera ucraniana con los colores al revés en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> Cuando Zelensky visitó Bucha en abril los militares que le acompañaban también tenían el parche de la bandera
> ...



Según este documental la bandera ucraniana tenia los colores invertidos en 1917.
La explicación más sencilla, quien ha colocado las banderas no sabe cómo es la bandera ucraniana, es la más probable.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Vídeo de soldado que de LPR q vuelve a ver a su madre después de 8 años tras liberar la localidad donde vive ella.

Debe de ser muy motivador para todos los de esa república ver esto.

Lástima que no fuera hecho con una sola cámara y sin luz artificial. Al haber varias cámaras parece un reality. Pero no dudo de la autenticidad.

Edito xq no sale cojones la pagina.Boris Rhozin Pg 50469 hora 12:13 pm España .


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Después de esto
> _La licencia general que permite #Russia pagar a los tenedores de bonos estadounidenses podrá vencer @USTreasury a las 12:01 EDT del miércoles.
> La renuncia ha permitido #Russia seguir pagando intereses y capital y evitar el incumplimiento de pago de su deuda pública_
> 
> ...



Viendo que, ahora mismo, el rublo está goloso aprovechan para tantear
como de caninos andan los acreedores y de aceptación en el mercado.
No es mala idea..


----------



## MagicPep (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El escenario dibujado DEBEN saberlo, lo mismo que te lo he explicado, desde rusos a estadounidenses... y alguien podría pensar que hay un AS escondido en la manga del Tio Sam; pero LOS MERCADOS, que son unos grandes hijolagranputa que no tienen corazón, ni ideologías están marcando una señal que cualquiera puede leer y NO NOS BENEFICIA...
> 
> Así que como dice Kissinger, no sea que alguien piense que lo dice un pro-ruso desesperado, mejor NEGOCIAR AHORA y sin miramientos sobre SENTIMENTALISMOS ser REALISTA y asumir según qué cosas...



Interesante la conversacion con el forero Alvin.

Pero tampoco creo q debamos satanizar por completo a los agentes economicos usanos, yo creo que alli hace unas semanas los juzgados pararon los intentos de embargar las propiedades a los rusos q tenian alli, no como aqui por europa.

Alli no deja de haber grupos de poder muy acentuados, una cosa dice el gobierno, otra tal fondo de inversion, otra el complejo industrial, otra el armanmentistico y algunos mas... alli el gobierno puede decir una cosa y salirle unos cuantos q le sacan un dedo para q se lo meta por el culo.

por ejemplo cuando ultimamente han querido impulsar determinadas sanciones contra China, sale el fondo Blackrock y dice q tururu pq tiene un pastizal metido alli.

en Europa a dia de hoy es impensable, la OTAN dice, la UE escucha y aplica. No puede haber ningun tipo de contestacion pq en estos años se ha llegado a un punto en el cual las grandes empresas y grupos desaparecerian o las pasarian putas sin el respaldo de los "politicos" pq actualmente viven del presupuesto, empezando por todos los bancos grandes y pequeños ... si les cortan el dinero publico al fondo, asi q a obedecer toca.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Perdón por autocitarme parece q ya está tomada la carretera. Fuente Rybar publicado por Boris Rhozin
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070021



Partiendo de estos últimos avances, yo creo el avance ruso será siguiendo la línea férrea hacia Siversk, si lo consiguen cerraran toda la bolsa.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps

Las líneas de defensa de Lysychansk, miran hacia el rio Donets, de tal modo si cierran la bolsa, los rusos avanzaran desde el lado contrario de la defensa Ucraniana, minimizando sus perdidas. Esta táctica les produjo excelentes resultados en Siria.


----------



## ATDTn (25 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Los aviones rusos pueden aterrizar y despegar con la pista hecha un patatal, lo pueden hacer excepcionalmente incluso sin tren de aterrizaje. Lo que se parece a un escenario de guerra REAL
> 
> 
> 
> Para despegar con un F-22 hay que tener la pista IMPOLUTA, y los pilotos hacen un paseo por la pista antes de cada despegue para comprobar *personalmente *que no hay niguna mierdecilla que les pueda joder el aparato, porque son muy, muy delicados, además de costar más del doble.



Es lo que se dice especificaciones militares....las 3 B no...solo bueno y barato, aunque los Sukhoi son mucho más bonitos.


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

[MEDIA]hash=2c4a16add92c4edd;oid=-154921046;vid=456242208[/MEDIA]


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Algunos llevamos aquí desde... y te juro que jamás imaginé que viviría tan tremenda hecatombe como la que se puede presuponer con medidas como estas... es más y lo he dicho mucho, es que hoy no sería capaz de imaginar que el DOLAR no se vea AMENAZADO en su statu-quo y he defendido por activa y pasiva en el pasado esa moneda, pero hoy... es que hoy esas medidas dan miedo, PANICO diría yo y con todo lo que ya hemos vivido es mucho decir...
> 
> La estrategia tanto militar como económica de EUROPA-EE.UU. no parece gerenciada por personas lúcidas, pero es que ni siquiera por locos, PARECE GERENCIADA POR LOS RUSOS... y es demasiado...



Son demasiados años sin oposición. Creen que Rusia es Libia o Irak, y claro ....


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Viendo que, ahora mismo, el rublo está goloso aprovechan para tantear
> como de caninos andan los acreedores y de aceptación en el mercado.
> No es mala idea..



...y después de que acepten muchos dejar caer el rublo para fomentar las exportaciones y de paso q se jodan los acreedores . 

Bueno pues esta idea que he puesto no es buena. Es mejor tener una moneda estable y pagos confiables. Esa triquiñuela puede hacer que otros acreedores tipo China los perjudiques y q a la larga nadie quiera pagar en rublos o que le paguen sus exportaciones en rublos.

Yo pagaría a los acreedores anglos y todo el mundo libre con pagarés contra las reservas rusas bloqueadas en sus paises.

No cogería ninel teléfono a Occidente hasta que desbloqueen su dinero . Quizá no usar el gas en esto xq puede ser un tiro en el pie. Pero fertilizantes y uranio sí puede usarse como jodienda contra USA, al menos subirle los precios, coordinadamente con otros paises claro.


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Partiendo de estos últimos avances, yo creo el avance ruso será siguiendo la línea férrea hacia Siversk, si lo consiguen cerraran toda la bolsa.
> 
> Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps
> 
> Las líneas de defensa de Lysychansk, miran hacia el rio Donets, de tal modo si cierran la bolsa, los rusos avanzaran desde el lado contrario de la defensa Ucraniana, minimizando sus perdidas. Esta táctica les produjo excelentes resultados en Siria.



Exacto , van a cerrar contra el rio. Por eso decia yo hace una semana que no era necesario vadearlo. Es más lo pueden utilizar como defensa, colocar la artilleria detras y apoyar la punta que avanzara desde el sur.









Polonia prolonga tres meses más la prisión provisional del periodista español Pablo González


Su abogado presentará un recurso contra la decisión del tribunal regional de Przemysl.




luhnoticias.es





No veo por ningun lado esas "asociaciones de periodistas", defendiendo a su colega y la libertad de información.


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra: *Esta claro que los rusos están recolectando el grano en los territorios que controlan.*
> 
> Los ocupantes fueron sorprendidos por la ausencia de las granjas colectivas en Ucrania, los agricultores se les da un ultimátum - Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania
> OLENA ROSHCHINA - MIÉRCOLES, 25 MAYO 2022, 12:57
> ...



Quién se ha quejado Monsanto, Cargill o DuPont? , porque, que yo sepa, son los que iban camino de quedarse con todo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (25 May 2022)

Siervo dijo:


> Según este documental la bandera ucraniana tenia los colores invertidos en 1917.
> La explicación más sencilla, quien ha colocado las banderas no sabe cómo es la bandera ucraniana, es la más probable.



En la wiki en inglés aparece








*Amarillo-azul versus azul-amarilloEditaazul-amarillo*

Los ucranianos comúnmente se refieren a la bandera como "amarilla y azul claro" ( ucraniano : жовто-блакитний , _zhovto-blakytnyy_ ) [30]: una versión diferente de la bandera utilizada durante los años de la UNR ( República Nacional de Ucrania ) (1917-1921) con amarillo en la parte superior y azul en la parte inferior. El amarillo en la parte superior supuestamente representa cúpulas doradas ( cúpulas ) de iglesias cristianas y el azul el río Dniéper .

El jefe de la Sociedad de Heráldica de Ucrania , Andriy Grechylo , señala que la discusión sobre el orden de los colores se remonta a 1918. [9] No obstante, tanto los gobiernos de la República Popular de Ucrania como el Estado de Ucrania definieron que la mitad superior sería azul claro, mientras que la inferior sería amarilla. [9] Durante 1918 se tuvo en cuenta que el azul claro perdería su tono bajo el sol, por lo que se decidió oscurecer el color. [9]

Ya en el borrador de la Constitución de la República Popular de Ucrania de 1918 , el orden de los colores se definió como azul y amarillo. [9] El mismo orden se puede encontrar en los actos legislativos de la República Popular de Ucrania Occidental de noviembre de 1918 y de la República de los Cárpatos de Ucrania el 15 de marzo de 1939. [9] El debate sobre el orden de los colores estaba teniendo lugar en la diáspora ucraniana como bien. [9] En 1949 se decidió que, hasta que Ucrania definiera una sola bandera estatal, la diáspora usaría la bandera azul y amarilla.


----------



## Sinjar (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jajaja,llegando a la fase de aceptación, vas bien, las fases del duelo progresan



Jajajaja de traca.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Tendrán todo la vida para reflexionar


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



A ver, a ver..., esto debe ser algo así como democracia desdemocratizada con toques totalitarios de retrosabor nazi, o algo así de infumable. Espero que no lo desaparezcan.
Luego, llegado el momento de rendir cuentas, vendrán los lloros.


----------



## Moderado (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Partiendo de estos últimos avances, yo creo el avance ruso será siguiendo la línea férrea hacia Siversk, si lo consiguen cerraran toda la bolsa.
> 
> Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps
> 
> Las líneas de defensa de Lysychansk, miran hacia el rio Donets, de tal modo si cierran la bolsa, los rusos avanzaran desde el lado contrario de la defensa Ucraniana, minimizando sus perdidas. Esta táctica les produjo excelentes resultados en Siria.



cada vez que hablan de "pocos avances" no paro de reírme, volvemos a los buenos tiempos cryfar, solo queda ver como la trituradora se carga a las tropas del frente y toda la línea acaba cayendo por su propio peso.

A lo tonto ya han quedado unos 15.000 "casi" embolsados, o se rinden o mueren.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Paposicio de estos últimos avances, yo creo el avance ruso será siguiendo la línea férrea hacia Siversk, si lo consiguen cerraran toda la bolsa.
> 
> Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps
> 
> Las líneas de defensa de Lysychansk, miran hacia el rio Donets, de tal modo si cierran la bolsa, los rusos avanzaran desde el lado contrario de la defensa Ucraniana, minimizando sus perdidas. Esta táctica les produjo excelentes resultados en Siria.



Y que pasa con Bilohorivca ?

Alguien sabe ?

Está habilitado el cruce del río ?

Están solo atrincherados allí los rusos esperando o progresan ?

Creo que se habla poco de esta posición militar q puede ser muy importante.

Ánimo q la caldera está cercana. Estoy ansioso de rendiciones masivas de decenas de miles como Deblatsevo y esta vez prisioneros no a casita después de un Minsk.

Aprovecho el post para indicar una cosa. Hay pocos post así pero lo digo, no se debe hacer burla de vídeos en donde mueran personas, aunque sean nazis. Primero xq quizá cualquiera de nosotros con su educación, familia y ambiente tb habríamos caido en esa ideología. La otra es por humanidad , para distinguirnos de esa gentuza y otros como *_*.


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

A punto de caer Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk


----------



## John Nash (25 May 2022)

Fisuras en occidente?

¿Negociar con Putin? ¿Ceder territorio? Primeras brechas en el equipo de Zelenski ante el nuevo rumbo de la guerra


Zelenski tira de "realismo" y dice que está listo para negociar con el Kremlin si Rusia se retira a las fronteras del 24 de febrero. Pero muchos en su equipo reclaman no ceder: quieren todo el territorio, incluida Crimea


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quizás en realidad tú deberías ser comunista, más que liberal... uno tiene que saber lo qué defiende...
> 
> Un banco es un banco y te pilla con la ley... un país es un país y te pilla con la ley... el mundo es el mundo y te subyuga con la ley... otra cosa es que tú creas que la justicia y tal y que se yo... pero eso es MÁS COMUNISMO que liberalismo...
> 
> El liberalismo AMA LA LEY...



No hablo de justicia, hablo de que no quiero que un estado decida lo que tiene que ser mi vida, yo creo que es sencillo de entender, no?


----------



## alfonbass (25 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Rindase ya Alfonbass, hombre. La resistencia es fútil. Déjese asimilar y añadiremos sus características al colectivo



Yo soy como Picard...no me rindo....xD


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Fisuras en occidente?
> 
> ¿Negociar con Putin? ¿Ceder territorio? Primeras brechas en el equipo de Zelenski ante el nuevo rumbo de la guerra
> 
> ...




"Si si, primero te retiras y después nos reunimos a negociar donde quieras. En Minsk por ejemplo que ya sabemos la ruta para ir y conocemos los hoteles . Oyes y si hay q ir a Moscú y tener mi tan ansiada cumbre con Putin pues de mil amores".

Es que los toman a los rusos como dirigentes polacos , perdón como gilipollas ?

Es que es hasta infantil plantearlo.

De todo lo visto hasta ahora es la medalla de plata de la imbecilidad, la de oro sigue siendo el viceministro ese polaco acusando y reclamando a los rusos que estaban destruyendo los envíos polacos de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Convoy de las AFU destruido: Alguien en el frente no esperó por la munición

La artillería rusa "Braves" destruyó un convoy ucraniano de vehículos KrAZ que transportaba munición de artillería en el distrito de Slovyansk de la DNR.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Las primeras fotos de las tropas rusas de Krasny Liman. El grupo de los valientes sigue sacando al enemigo de la ciudad, que se aferra a la estación de tren. Los que llegan a tiempo, huyen hacia el sur.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Ya escribí sobre esto en marzo.
Necesitamos un recurso resumido cómodo y fácil de entender en el que los ciudadanos ucranianos puedan conocer el destino de sus seres queridos, que sus propios dirigentes les ocultan.

Formato breve.

1. Cautivos
2. Prisioneros de guerra ya canjeados
3. Los prisioneros de guerra que han sido heridos y están siendo tratados
4. Los prisioneros de guerra muertos
5. Muertos no identificados

En el caso de los identificados, facilite los datos personales, el número de unidad, el número de brigada y la fecha de cautiverio.
Prever la información a los familiares de los vivos y muertos identificados (para que la gente pueda conocer su destino o informarse sobre la posibilidad de enterrarlos) o la identificación de los cuerpos no identificados.

Por el momento, las autoridades ucranianas congelan por completo este tema.
Un buen recurso podría acumular rápidamente el tema de la comunicación con un gran número de ciudadanos ucranianos, que a su vez buscarían el contacto con los militares rusos, pasando por alto a las autoridades ucranianas. El efecto boca a boca está garantizado después de los primeros episodios, cuando los ciudadanos ucranianos encuentran a sus familiares en dicho sitio. De buena fe, ese proyecto debería haber estado en marcha ya en marzo. Pero hasta ahora mayo está llegando a su fin, pero...

Presupuesto:

1. Sitio + espejo + protección (DDoS, CDN)
2. Personal - director del proyecto - editores de contenidos (que reciben datos del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, del Ministerio de Defensa de la DNR, del Ministerio de Defensa de la LNR y de otros organismos de seguridad) - especialistas técnicos
3. Pequeño presupuesto para la promoción informativa del proyecto en los medios de comunicación comerciales y la difusión en las redes sociales ucranianas.

Como resultado, los costes dentro del Estado son ínfimos, los beneficios desde el punto de vista de la propaganda, la política de información y la comunicación con la población ucraniana son enormes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Moderado (25 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Fisuras en occidente?
> 
> ¿Negociar con Putin? ¿Ceder territorio? Primeras brechas en el equipo de Zelenski ante el nuevo rumbo de la guerra
> 
> ...



El régimen de Kiev está para lo que está, para cumplir las órdenes de USA, para eso los pusieron en el poder en 2014.

Los intereses nacionales de Ucrania son totalmente irrelevantes, USA quiere sangre rusa y a ucrania le corresponde dársela, aunque tenga que sacrificar su propia existencia para eso.

Zelenski es un corrupto, su campaña fue financiada por Igor Kolomoisky, el mismo oligarca que contrato a unos holligans de futbol neonazis y los armó hasta los dientes, los cuales años mas tarde pasarían a fundar el batallón Azov.

Después de acceder al poder se reveló que tenía alrededor de 850 millones en cuentas offshore ¿de donde salió toda esa pasta? porque en mi vida he visto que un tio gane tanto haciendo comedia.

Toda la plana mayor de Ucrania está comprada, a Zelensky lo pusieron allí para canalizar el descontento social y evitar que el régimen de Kiev cayera.

El estado ucraniano se ha negado en redondo a buscar cualquier salida diplomática, querían guerra (el propio asesor de Zelenski dijo que ese era el escenario ideal). Lo que no se esperaban es que la OTAN se pondría de perfil y dejarían a los ucros enfrentándose solos a la maquinaria de guerra rusa.

Es cierto, USA pensaba que con las sanciones Rusia caería, pero los rusos se han bajado los pantalones y se han meado en la cara de todo occidente, el rublo mas fuerte que nunca y los sectores afectados por las sanciones ya están en manos del estado o empresas chinas.

Ahora los imbéciles que dirigen el cotarro en Kiev han visto que toda la estrategia ha fallado y que no va a haber ninguna ayuda real de fuera, no habrá operación de rescate ni nada. Lo único que sucederá es que el ejercito que la OTAN y el régimen golpista han organizado en los últimos 8 años será arrasado.

Primero al-qaeda e ISIS en oriente próximo, aniquilados pro Irán, Siria, Líbano y Rusia; ahora les toca a los nazis en Europa. USA no va a tener mas proxies con los que enmierdar el mundo. Y para mas inri, el mundo entero pasando totalmente de Ucrania, ni siquiera los panchitos tragalefas de Colombia y Brasil se han involucrado, está década comienza la caída de EEUU como superpotencia mundial.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

El pueblo de Zhuravlyovka en la región de Belgorod fue bombardeado desde Ucrania

"Según la jefa del pueblo, Angelika Samoylova, cinco casas resultaron dañadas. Hubo una baja: un joven con una profunda herida de metralla. Hasta ahora no entendemos cómo acabó en el pueblo. Los residentes fueron reubicados desde Zhuravlevka y Nekhoteevka hace varias semanas. Pero lo sabremos con seguridad. Ahora está recibiendo toda la atención médica que necesita", dijo el gobernador.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Alguien sabe o puede medir cuantos km es ese frente rectilíneo paralelo a la carretera ? Y a que distancia están los rusos de ella ?




Con que estén a unos 20 kms ya tienen la carretera bajo el fuego de la artillería... y visto lo visto en esta guerra parece que los artilleros se están llevando los blasones.

Con los drones haciendo el "control de fuego" y la precisión que tiene la artillería actual, conque estés a "tiro de obús" esa carretera ya no se puede utilizar para transporte.

Hay un detalle en la artillería moderna que se nos pasa por alto pero es el "software".

Históricamente los artilleros (al menos los Jefes de Baterías) tenían que ser INGENIEROS. Calcular la precisión del tiro (si quieres ser preciso) exige de cálculos complicados.

Hoy día, fijas las coordenadas en un ordenador (mínimo, supongo que hasta se puede hacer en un móvil actual) y el software te devuelve las coordenadas de tiro... hasta un semi-analfabeto puede hoy día disponer la pieza de modo tal de dar en el blanco con precisión.

Como comentaba alguien más arriba, la artillería, gracias a estos avances (drones y software de tiro) ha vuelto a ser la "Reina de la Batalla".


----------



## cryfar74 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y que pasa con Bilohorivca ?
> 
> Alguien sabe ?
> 
> ...



Desde el desastroso episodio del cruce del rio, yo creo el rio queda como muro de contención para ambos bandos, de hecho el rio es la linea de division a lo largo de todo el frente hacia el norte.

Ahora vemos la importancia que supuso la toma de Izium hace meses de cara a la próxima fase de la ofensiva Rusa.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Nunca pensé que una noticia de producción de este tipo me haría sentir una euforia completa y jubilosa.

El primer barco del puerto de Mariupol enviará unas 3.000 toneladas de productos siderúrgicos a Rostov del Don en los próximos días, dijo el alcalde de la ciudad.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)

“A la izquierda puedes ver al fundador del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab. A la derecha, su padre, íntimo confidente de Hitler, el industrial y fascista "Eugen Schwab" de uniforme. Klaus nació en la Alemania de Hitler en 1938. En ese momento, su padre estaba a cargo


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

El Mando Operativo Ucraniano "Sur" informa de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no han abandonado los planes de ofensiva contra Odessa

Según Nataliya Humenyuk, jefa del centro de prensa de las fuerzas de seguridad y defensa de la UC Yug, los grupos navales rusos están reforzando, transportando carga y tratando de establecer ciertas posiciones, incluso en la isla Serpentina. Se están desplegando más divisiones de defensa aérea en Crimea.

Humenyuk también dijo que los barcos rusos con misiles permanecen en la parte noroeste del Mar Negro y suponen una amenaza para las instalaciones de toda Ucrania, no sólo en la región sur.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ya escribí sobre esto en marzo.
> Necesitamos un recurso resumido cómodo y fácil de entender en el que los ciudadanos ucranianos puedan conocer el destino de sus seres queridos, que sus propios dirigentes les ocultan.
> 
> Formato breve.
> ...



Exacto. Es algo muy facil de hacer y que ya comentamos aquí. Hay algunas cosas que podrian solucionarse, la moral es fundamental , así el enemigo sabe que pierde y tiende más a rendirse. Se ahorran vidas a los dos bandos. Son cosas incomprensibles., al menos para mi.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Un retorno, por así decirlo, a sus raíces nazis

Por si acaso, recordemos de dónde procede la moda de atar a la gente a los postes. Así trataban los invasores nazis en los territorios ocupados a los sospechosos de ser partisanos.

Fotos de Ucrania, 2022 y 1941.

Lo único que los modernos nazis ucranianos han añadido a esta práctica es que han empezado a bajarle los pantalones a la gente y a veces a rociarla de verde.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

Hay analistas que afirman que EEUU ya dio la guerra por pérdida y sólo están desviando montañas de armas para usarlas en el Sahel. A Ucrania no llega ni el 25%.
Su guerra perpetúa. 
Vienen cosas peores....


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Primero al-qaeda e ISIS en oriente próximo, aniquilados pro Irán, Siria, Líbano y Rusia; ahora les toca a los nazis en Europa. USA no va a tener mas proxies con los que enmierdar el mundo. Y para mas inri, el mundo entero pasando totalmente de Ucrania, ni siquiera *los panchitos tragalefas de Colombia y Brasil* se han involucrado, está década comienza la caída de EEUU como superpotencia mundial.



Comparto tu post, pero veo que ignoras por completo la política brasilera. De "tragalefas" no tienen nada.

Colombia tiene una dependencia mayor de EE.UU. por motivos económicos, políticos y militares. Pero no es el caso de Brasil.


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y que pasa con Bilohorivca ?
> 
> Alguien sabe ?
> 
> ...



No son necesarias dos pinzas para hacer una bolsa. Pueden hacerla con un yunque y un martillo. Hacen un posición defendida tras el rio, esa parte no la mueves, desde allí das apoyo artillero. Mueves el martillo desde el sur.

Los cruces de rios son complicados. Si te los puedes ahorrar mejor. Hoy en dia hay inteligencia via satelite en tiempo real. Te pueden cascar unos misiles desde 100km. Vale los de los ucranianos son sovieticos modificados no tan precisos como los Iskander y menos potentes, pero funcionan, ya les dieron un disgusto en Meritopol cuando atacaron el puerto.


----------



## Moderado (25 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Comparto tu post, pero veo que ignoras por completo la política brasilera. De "tragalefas" no tienen nada.
> 
> Colombia tiene una dependencia mayor de EE.UU. por motivos económicos, políticos y militares. Pero no es el caso de Brasil.



Bolsonaro siempre se ha mostrado favorable a USA, toda la derecha light y dura sudamericana es pro-usa.

Y todos estos pasan totalmente de Ucrania, hasta los israelíes se han puesto de perfil, algo impensable en cualquier otra guerra.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Innovaciones legislativas.

1. Colaboración encubierta con un servicio de inteligencia extranjero - 8 años de prisión y 1.000.000 de rublos de multa.
2. Participación en hostilidades en el extranjero contra los intereses rusos: hasta 12 años de prisión.

PS. Colaboración abierta con un servicio secreto extranjero en contra de los intereses de la Federación Rusa - una suscripción de por vida al "Centro Yeltsin". 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rober713 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> De todo lo visto hasta ahora es la medalla de plata de la imbecilidad, la de oro sigue siendo el viceministro ese polaco acusando y reclamando a los rusos que estaban destruyendo los envíos polacos de armas a Ucrania.



Hoy ha salido en la Secta el rubito elfo ukro diciendo que los envios de armas a Ukrolandia llegan sin problemas porque los rusos no tienen inteligencia  ....supongo que querria decir sistemas de inteligencia suficientes para detectarlos. Oye y en el plato todos aliviados y con cara de contentos, cada dia lo tengo mas claro, la ignorancia es la felicidad.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Hay analistas que afirman que EEUU ya dio la guerra por pérdida y sólo están desviando montañas de armas para usarlas en el Sahel. A Ucrania no llega ni el 25%.
> Su guerra perpetúa.
> Vienen cosas peores....



EEUU no puede dar la guerra por perdida despues de lo Afganistán sería otra humillación.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y sobre todo los chinos no son unos locos que van apagando incendios con gasolina por todo el mundo. Tu los ves invadiendo Laos para que les hagan caso? O bloqueando Taiwan para arruinarlos?



EEUU y su aliados en asia, oceania, no tienen frontera terrestre con la China comunista, no se donde o como doblegaran a los chinos sin poner botas sobre el terreno, alli no hay una Union Europea, para servir de marioneta y de porteador de armas...

PD- Eso si batallas navales en el mar de China, todas las que quieran.


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Bolsonaro siempre se ha mostrado favorable a USA











Ucrania, una guerra incómoda para Brasil y Argentina


Los Gobiernos de Bolsonaro y Fernández intentan mantenerse neutrales en el repudio internacional contra Rusia




elpais.com





_Bolsonaro, que se mueve con enorme torpeza en los asuntos internacionales, insistió el domingo con la idea de la neutralidad. “El voto de Brasil no está definido y no está vinculado a ninguna potencia. *Nuestro voto es libre. Nuestra posición es de equilibrio*”, declaró, *tras mofarse de que los ucranios pusieran en las últimas elecciones “en manos de un comediante el destino de una nación”. *_​​_Brasil ha criticado la intervención militar rusa y pedido un cese inmediato de las hostilidades *pero sin llegar a condenar expresamente la invasión de Ucrania*. Este martes en la ONU *criticó el suministro de armas a Kiev y las sanciones a Moscú*, y reclama una solución negociada._​








Ucrania no entiende la imparcialidad de Brasil y le pide presionar a Rusia


Brasilia, 1 mar (EFE).- El encargado de negocios de la Embajada de Ucrania en Brasil, Anatoliy Tkach, dijo este martes que no entiende la "imparcialidad" del Gobierno de Jair Bolsonaro con respecto a la invasión rusa de su país y le pidió medidas para presionar y aislar a Rusia. "Nosotros...




www.swissinfo.ch





_Brasilia, 1 mar (EFE).- El encargado de negocios de la Embajada de Ucrania en Brasil, Anatoliy Tkach, dijo este martes que *no entiende la "imparcialidad" del Gobierno de Jair Bolsonaro con respecto a la invasión rusa de su país* y le pidió medidas para presionar y aislar a Rusia. _​
Insisto en que no tienes idea de la política exterior brasilera... su objetivo *es BRASIL* y trabajan desde esa perspectiva siempre.


----------



## ATDTn (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> EEUU no puede dar la guerra por perdida despues de lo Afganistán sería otra humillación.



Los que saben la dan por perdida.
Los que saben más, ya desde el principio.


----------



## Ulisses (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> EEUU no puede dar la guerra por perdida despues de lo Afganistán sería otra humillación.



Pues que vayan y demuestren lo valientes que son pie a tierra. Además, se nos están acabando los ucranianos.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Pues que vayan y demuestren lo valientes que son pie a tierra. Además, se nos están acabando los ucranianos.



Es lo que pienso, otra derrota, porque a la vista de medio mundo sería una derrota de EEUU sería mucho para su orgullo imperial.


----------



## Moderado (25 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania, una guerra incómoda para Brasil y Argentina
> 
> 
> Los Gobiernos de Bolsonaro y Fernández intentan mantenerse neutrales en el repudio internacional contra Rusia
> ...



Yo he dicho que incluso Bolsonaro pasa de Ucrania, tus enlaces los confirman.

Bolsonaro firma acuerdo militar con Estados Unidos y mira de reojo a Venezuela

_*El acuerdo estaría encaminado según el jefe del Comando Sur (Southcom), Craig Faller, a ayudar a enfrentar regionalmente amenazas como la que supone, para EE. UU. y Brasil, la crisis de Venezuela. Pero para entrar en vigor, el documento debe ser aprobado por ambos congresos.*_


Ahí tienes la realidad, el día que vea a USA organizar un golpe de estado contra Duque, Bolsonaro, Piñera o cualquiera de esta gente hablamos.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Depósito de municiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Krasny Liman. Normalmente, es un jardín de infancia.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (25 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Con que estén a unos 20 kms ya tienen la carretera bajo el fuego de la artillería... y visto lo visto en esta guerra parece que los artilleros se están llevando los blasones.
> 
> Con los drones haciendo el "control de fuego" y la precisión que tiene la artillería actual, conque estés a "tiro de obús" esa carretera ya no se puede utilizar para transporte.
> 
> ...



Para eso esta la mesa de la dirección de tiro de fuego, en ingles Fire Direction control o FDC, cada batería, formada por varios cañones, tiene una y la plana mayor del regimiento otra entre ambas se confirman los datos y se transmiten a las piezas.

Para el calculo se utilizaban tablas que cualquier universitario en ciencias puede interpretar, aunque cuando yo estuve ya comenzaron a aparecer las calculadoras programables que también servían aunque no se usaban y había algún aparato dedicado que tampoco se usaba. Si se usaban espoletas de tiempo, explotan antes de llegar al suelo también se tenia que indicar el tiempo hasta la detonación, lo ponías con un aparato que se colocaba en la espoleta de tiempo para ajustar el tiempo de detonación.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Según Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar-civil de la región de Zaporiyia, "Solo puede haber un futuro para la región de Zaporozhye: debería ser parte de Rusia, debería convertirse en un sujeto de pleno derecho de la Federación Rusa. No necesitamos zonas grises, no necesitamos la República Popular de Zaporozhye. Queremos ser parte de Rusia, como siempre lo hemos sido durante cientos de años".

Rusia planea mantener el control de los territorios ocupados en Ucrania, lo que hace imposible una vuelta a las negociaciones porque Kiev no lo aceptaría según sus demandas actuales.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)

Es dificil hacerse a estas estampas...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania, una guerra incómoda para Brasil y Argentina
> 
> 
> Los Gobiernos de Bolsonaro y Fernández intentan mantenerse neutrales en el repudio internacional contra Rusia
> ...



Brasil es un BRIC. Juega en otra liga.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Toda la potencia de la artillería de cohetes del Grupo V de las tropas rusas. Los lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan están destruyendo las concentraciones de equipos y personal del enemigo con una descarga de fuego.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## chemarin (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Copio comentario en MoA:
> 
> _*La División nazi SS Galicia utilizó la bandera ucraniana con los colores al revés en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> Cuando Zelensky visitó Bucha en abril los militares que le acompañaban también tenían el parche de la bandera
> ...



Sí, es como si se transmitieran entre "ellos" algún mensaje, pero no tenemos del todo claro ni cuál es el mensaje ni quienes son los que conocen el significado, aunque parece obvio que es un mensaje que sí conoce Zelensky, parte de la élite de los EEUU, y parte de los militares ucranianos, y si lo hicieron también en Bucha, donde ellos escenificaron un crimen de falsa bandera, pues todavía aumenta más el misterio y la convicción de que hay un mensaje. No importa, van a perder la guerra.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Testimonio de los prisioneros de guerra que se rindieron en Krasny Liman.
Estos dos confirman que varias docenas de personas de sus unidades se rindieron. Creo que veremos bastantes más vídeos de presos en los próximos 1-2 días.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Derrota de las AFU en Liman: Los primeros de la multitud de prisioneros de guerra hablan sobre el asalto y la rendición en masa​​Tenemos imágenes del interrogatorio de los primeros de los cerca de 500 hombres de las AFU hechos prisioneros en Liman por el ejército ruso.​▪ Dieciséis soldados se rindieron, escondidos en el sótano de una iglesia", dice un movilizado del 2º Batallón de Fusileros TerO de Lutsk.​▪Un grupo de "chicos" se rindió, dice un combatiente de un grupo de 10 movilizados del mismo batallón.​El ejército ruso sigue expulsando a las AFU de Liman.​Kiev lanza a la lucha a trabajadores no preparados y conmocionados por la guerra, que se esconden en los sótanos y se rinden a la primera oportunidad.​​







Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me



​_Videos en el enlace_​


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Desde el desastroso episodio del cruce del rio, yo creo el rio queda como muro de contención para ambos bandos, de hecho el rio es la linea de division a lo largo de todo el frente hacia el norte.
> 
> Ahora vemos la importancia que supuso la toma de Izium hace meses de cara a la próxima fase de la ofensiva Rusa.




Pero en el mapa aparece la localidad como ocupada/liberada por los rusos. También lo he leido en algún lado eso. 

Se confirma que no hay tropas ahí y el mapa está desactualizado ?


----------



## Deitano (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ojito con esto... Marruecos y Argelia y todo el norte de Africa, que lo que se va a cocinar ahí... que nadie obvie que Argelia está en la órbita rusa y probablemente reciba suministros alimentarios, Marruecos no lo tengo tan claro, pero... cuidado con la región, que nosotros estamos en su primera línea, al igual que ellos están en la primera línea del resto de Africa... lo que viene no va a conocer ni amigos, ni enemigos, ni nada; será un "salvese quíen pueda"...
> 
> Todo da mucho miedo...



Si España no tuviera el gobierno de mierda que tiene, diría que lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que entre Marruecos y Argelia se maten con ganas.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (25 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es dificil hacerse a estas estampas...



Von der Leyen encarna la sonrisa de Europa, que es la sonrisa del Joker


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

La situación en Donbass es "extremadamente mala" para las tropas ucranianas y podría empeorar aún más si Ucrania no recibe armas de misiles. El desesperado ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, vuelve a suplicar

❕ Pidió a Occidente que proporcione al país lanzacohetes múltiples "lo antes posible".

Añadió que había celebrado unas diez rondas de conversaciones bilaterales sobre la entrega de armas, pero cada vez que se le pedía que entregara los sistemas MLRS a Ucrania, se enfrentaba a la falta de voluntad de los socios de entregar los sistemas de misiles hasta que lo hiciera Estados Unidos. Según Kuleba, Ucrania necesita MLRSs para capturar Kherson.

Esto ya suena a histeria. Por mucho que Occidente vierta armas en Kiev, no están satisfechos.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Parece un soviet de soldados del ejército zarista en 1917. Huele a derrumbe y deserción masiva.

Ver archivo adjunto 1070117


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)

*. Putin llega al hospital para visitar a los militares rusos heridos durante la operación en Ucrania*
Los militares heridos reciben actualmente la atención médica necesaria en uno de los hospitales de Moscú.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, junto con el ministro de Defensa del país, Serguéi Shoigú, han visitado este miércoles a los militares rusos que resultaron heridos durante la operación militar en Ucrania.

Los militares heridos reciben actualmente la atención médica necesaria en uno de los hospitales de Moscú. En el marco de la visita, el presidente examinó las condiciones del hospital y habló con los pacientes.

Uno de los soldados, que recibe tratamiento en el hospital tras sufrir una herida de bala en el estómago, contó a Putin que llegó para combatir a Ucrania desde la república rusa de Kabardia-Balkaria y quiere volver a servir a su país pronto.

Según el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitri Peskov, el mandatario "está siguiendo de cerca las condiciones en las que se encuentran [los militares] que recibieron heridas durante la operación especial".

En marzo, el presidente enfatizó que los soldados y oficiales rusos "actúan valientemente como verdaderos héroes durante la operación en Ucrania".
*"Estoy orgulloso de formar parte de este mundo, del poderoso, fuerte y multinacional pueblo de Rusia", destacó Putin, agregando que nunca dejará de creer que "los ucranianos y los rusos son un solo pueblo".*


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Los suscriptores piden apoyo a los grandes canales para crear una base de datos de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. Bueno, no tengo nada que añadir a mi post del 13 de mayo:

"Una docena de esposas de Vsushniks me escriben al día tratando de encontrar a sus maridos que fueron hechos prisioneros. No pueden encontrar la información que necesitan en la línea directa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Aunque los familiares de los prisioneros de guerra son un recurso a través del cual se puede y se debe intentar influir en los sentimientos internos de los ucranianos.

Parece que la idea está en la superficie: es necesario crear una base de datos (tanto de presos como de muertos) que sea de dominio público. Y con números de teléfono que indicaran a los enfermos, con voz educada, cómo se encuentra el "paciente", cuántas veces ha comido, cómo ha hecho caca y a qué dirección debe quejarse el mando ucraniano.

Pero dicha base de datos no se ha creado en Moscú, sino en Kiev, mediante el lanzamiento de un sitio web pertinente. Se especifica el nombre, la edad y la afiliación a la unidad militar del combatiente ruso capturado. También se indican los contactos del Ministerio de Defensa.

En términos de propaganda, es una victoria para todos. Exprimirán al máximo a las esposas. Como hicieron los terroristas chechenos en su momento, cuando las madres de los prisioneros de guerra vinieron a llevarse a sus hijos. O al menos sus cuerpos.

Y esto no es ni siquiera una cuestión del Ministerio de Defensa. Al fin y al cabo, las operaciones de combate no son sólo de artillería y aviación. También se trabaja con la sociedad civil. Una parte de la cual nos apoya definitivamente. El mismo poder blando con el que siempre nos hemos quedado atrás.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Mando Operativo Ucraniano "Sur" informa de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no han abandonado los planes de ofensiva contra Odessa
> 
> Según Nataliya Humenyuk, jefa del centro de prensa de las fuerzas de seguridad y defensa de la UC Yug, los grupos navales rusos están reforzando, transportando carga y tratando de establecer ciertas posiciones, incluso en la isla Serpentina. Se están desplegando más divisiones de defensa aérea en Crimea.
> 
> ...



Muy fino su comentario.

Por un lado demuestran que saben de los planes e inducen a pensar que están preparados. No ganarán por una sorpresa rusa, ese es un mensaje.

Pero por otro lado el cacarear tan alto quizá sea más para a los cuatro vientos reclamar refuerzos o que no emigren unidades desde Odessa. Es lógico q defienda su Oblast. Por lo bajini estará diciendo a Kiev que la situación es alarmante y que con los efectivos actuales sucumbirán frente a un ataque serio...que yo creo que sí se producirá.

He visto pocas reacciones del foro al saberse wue hay unidades completas de batalla polacas con blindados en Dnipro. A mí me parece una escalada terrorífica del conflicto.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero en el mapa aparece la localidad como ocupada/liberada por los rusos. También lo he leido en algún lado eso.
> 
> Se confirma que no hay tropas ahí y el mapa está desactualizado ?



Yo no tengo información hayan cruzado el rio, a no ser sea una información de ultima hora.

Como el forero anterior comentaba, veo mas beneficioso usar el rio de yunque.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

¡Una instantánea del trabajo coordinado de las tropas de las Fuerzas Aliadas!

Los servicios de inteligencia revelaron un MLRS enemigo en posición de disparo y luego en su "agujero". La Artillería Valiente no tuvo más remedio que desmilitarizar el lugar con munición de alta precisión, que fue inmediatamente detectada por el control de objetivos

Vamos, ¡atrévete!









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ti no te ha obligado nadie a usar dolares en la vida, otra cosa es lo que te acepten o no, lógicamente, si vas a una tienda a comprar con billetes del Monopoly te van a mandar a casa (no te lo tomes mal)
> Yo no estoy diciendo que el rublo no vale nada, de hecho, como cualquier moneda, el uso interno es el principal, si tu te vas. a Rusia, no tienes otra moneda con la que comprar y vender cosas, es lógico
> 
> La cuestión viene cuando los intercambios son a nivel internacional, aquí interviene una cosa que se llama el grado de confianza, es decir, si a ti te pagan una cantidad de dinero, quieres estar seguro de que es el valor que no vas a perder, no como ocurre, por ejemplo, con monedas como el bolivar, donde a los 2 segundos, necesitas una carretilla de billetes...
> ...



Es que sois una panda de doctrinarios, necios hasta la extenuación. La cotización del rublo no es un decreto ley del Kremlin, sino del mercado de divisas, del FOREX. Lo que hizo el gobierno ruso fue fijar una base de 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro, que en ese momento equivalía a 80 rublos por dólar, y luego exigir el pago en rublos. En realidad el respaldo no es el oro sino el gas, y el mercado ve que es una base sólida para una moneda, del mismo modo que es sólido el dólar gracias a sus fuerzas armadas, que pulverizan a cualquiera que no lo acepte como pago, caso de Sadam Husein y que Gadafi quería emular.

(4) Rusia se hunde: El rublo a 57 por dólar. Rallo no lo explica bien | Burbuja.info


----------



## piru (25 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Es inevitable preguntarle a los amigos que tenemos en Rusia que son militares.....cuando termina la guerra? (Volvemos a recordar, los rusos son los que terminan las guerras)...la mayoria coinciden, NO llegara al OTOÑO.
> 
> A la pregunta, tambien inevitable, Que pasara? La mayoria tambien coincide, Ucrania se queda sin salida al mar.
> 
> Ya tengo mi botellita de champagne....de Crimea, kanieshna y el caviar ... negro, en este caso mas apropiado el negro que el rojo .



Mi apuesta:

1- Mínimo: Jarkov, Dnipro, Zaporiyia, Mikolay, Odessa.
2- Medio: + Kiev y todo el Este del Dnieper
3- Máximo: Todo el Este del meridiano 29 (el avispero occidental que se lo repartan entre polacos, húngaros & CIA)


No olvidemos que Moscú la fundó un príncipe de Kiev y Putin mira mucho estas cosas.


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)

Perdón por el off topic, pero ésto también es fruto del globalismo


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)

Esto es lo que se llama "vacilar al personal"... y hacen muy bien.









Russia ready to grant passage to vessels with food from Ukrainian ports — senior diplomat


According to Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Andrey Rudenko, the resolution of a food problem requires a comprehensive approach




tass.com


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Vladimir Putin y Sergei Shoigu visitaron el Hospital Clínico Militar Central que lleva el nombre de PV Mandryka y habló con los heridos durante una operación especial en la Protección de Donbass y personal médico

"Izvestia"


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Una instantánea del trabajo coordinado de las tropas de las Fuerzas Aliadas!
> 
> Los servicios de inteligencia revelaron un MLRS enemigo en posición de disparo y luego en su "agujero". La Artillería Valiente no tuvo más remedio que desmilitarizar el lugar con munición de alta precisión, que fue inmediatamente detectada por el control de objetivos
> 
> ...



A ver si dejas de colgar chuminadas. Ahí lo que vemos es un lanzamiento de cohetes, un tanque disparando y luego una explosión (no sabemos si real o por ordenador) en un prado. Todo lo demás es narrativa tuya.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

El dinero que le han dado los yankees por ser un mísero traidor a Europa.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (25 May 2022)

Ucrania no podrá reemplazar los suministros de granos marinos por terrestres - inteligencia británica.

Debido al bloqueo de los barcos, grandes existencias de cereales ucranianos permanecen en los almacenes y no se pueden exportar;

La lucha ha ejercido una presión indirecta sobre los precios mundiales de los cereales;

Los precios de muchos productos básicos aumentarán aún más en todo el mundo.
Bonito mundo nos está quedando.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Tráiler de la película The Edge of the Abyss, de Max Fadeev. La película trata sobre el asalto a Mariupol.
Qué puedo decir, muy potente. Parece una apuesta por el mejor documental sobre las batallas por Mariupol. Este nivel de trabajo sólo lo he visto en Shilov y Kharchenko en Siria.

Si quieres ayudar económicamente en el trabajo de edición, puedes dirigirte al canal del autor, que lo filmó todo personalmente arriesgando su vida. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Batalla por Mariupol: una visión interna (teaser)​​Marzo de 2022. Se ha dado la orden de tomar Mariupol. El batallón somalí forma parte de las principales fuerzas enviadas para asaltar la ciudad fortificada. En las afueras de Mariupol, nadie sabía aún la magnitud de la catástrofe que se desencadenaría en la ciudad en las próximas semanas, quiénes de los combatientes quedarían con vida y qué pruebas tendrían que pasar soldados y civiles.​​Durante dos meses de intensos combates, el equipo de asalto "Sparrow" había estado limpiando casa tras casa, calle tras calle, empujando al enemigo numéricamente superior hacia Azovstal. Junto con los "somalíes", en la punta de lanza de los ataques, Maxim Fadeyev recorrió este camino. Tras pasar más de cuatro semanas en pleno asalto, fue testigo y cronista de los acontecimientos únicos, las escenas dramáticas, las tragedias y las victorias que se reflejan con detalle en la nueva película, Al borde del abismo.​​En YouTube en 4K​​P.D. Necesitamos de verdad tu apoyo: tenemos mucho trabajo por delante para preparar el estreno de la película y el nuevo rodaje.​​Sber: 5228600720410481 (Sergey).​T-F: 55369138368766 (Dmitry)​​







Realdoc


Realdoc Productions - реальная документалистика о войне и мире. Канал военных хроникеров Максима Фадева и Сергея Белоуса / связь: @Realdoc_chat_bot / realdocproductions@gmail.com При цитировании материалов в СМИ - указывайте активную гиперссылку на канал




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Deitano (25 May 2022)

Absolutamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Suiza es lo que es por su neutralidad, en cuanto la pierda, puede desaparecer incluso como país.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 May 2022)

Curioso:
El octubre rojo es una pelicula de rusos, y será en octubre por culpa de los rusos.


----------



## piru (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Le falta el cubata en la mano.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

En Mariupol se descubrió una fosa común en la que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas enterraron a personas los días 6 y 8 de marzo. Los lugareños dicen que podría haber entre 30 y 400 personas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (25 May 2022)

Mucho , mucho , mucho antes de que los fisicos cuanticos comenzaran a hablar de la " realidad percibida " vs la realidad real , en el siglo XIII vivio un filosofo y cryptografo sefardi llamado claphamides de Tarazona quien escribio en su ensayo " La verdad percibida " que la verdad percibida es inversamente proporcional en importancia segun avanza el tiempo . O sea , en el corto plazo , la verdad real no importa .
Y que tiene que ver esto con Ucrania , clapham ?  je suis lost ...
Pues mucho . Los occidentales son seres que viven " a toute vitesse " , energumenizados y abducidos por sus moviles .
No piensan a medio , largo plazo , sus expectativas son el enriquecimiento rapido , el sexo rapido , la comida rapida , el cuerpo 10 rapido , todo tiene que ser rapido porque rapido = exito . CUANTO MAS MEJOR ...
El clapham sospecha que Occidente cree , realmente , que Rusia esta perdiendo la guerra , porque su avance no es rapido ni espectacular .
La Guerra de Rusia es mas aburrida que " La vida de Irina Petrovich " una peli tan mala como El Capitan Trueno y el Santo Grial ...
Por eso Occidente quiere terminar rapido , rapido , rapido . Porque segun el principio de la verdad percibida , cuanto mas tiempo pase la verdad percibida empieza a desmoronarse y la gente vera la verdad real , la verdad que solo se ve con el paso del tiempo ...
El mundo se va a la merde , pero el mundo es una cosa y los que viven en el , otra
Un forero dijo aqui que " LOS PAISES " son los territorios , no la poblacion que vive en en ellos . Pero es que sin poblacion , no hay territorio
Si Di-s hubiera dado Creta a los judios , ahora Jerusalem estaria donde esta Corfu ...Ring Ring ...Digame ? Anja ...
Queria decir ...Heraclion , un lapsus geograficus . Novorrosiya nunca dejo de existir . Los 8 Oblasts de Ucrania que votan partidos pro-rusos volveran a la madre Rossiya porque esta escrito en el libro de Jonas ...
Y ahora el clapham se ira a regar el ficus


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Pero es que el hijoPutin no quiere sólo el Donbass, como mínimo quiere el Donbass, Jarkov y toda la costa ucraniana... Vamos, que Ucrania no puede aceptar eso de ninguna manera, porque es su extinción.
Por no hablar de que si los rusos consiguen ahora un buen trozo de Ucrania, en X años volverán a por otro, ninguna duda.


----------



## Zhukov (25 May 2022)

Un lector me ha preguntado por esto, por qué la resistencia ucraniana es tan dura (por ahora) y el avance ruso tan lento, 

Como era largo de explicar se lo he contado en una entrada, para el público en general, y explica unas cuantas cosas de esta guerra









Razones que explican la resistencia de los soldados ucranianos


«Qué buen vasallo si tuviera buen señor» – cantar del Cid «No sentía ningún deseo de regocijarme por la caída de un enemigo que había luchado tanto tiempo y valientemente, y había sufrido tan…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Emergencias de la DNR retira de Azovstal los cuerpos de los trabajadores asesinados - Informe Readovka. Cuidado con las secuencias violentas, 18+

"Aquí se percibe el olor acre de los cadáveres, que desde una distancia de varias decenas de metros te golpea bruscamente en la nariz", así describe la situación en Azovstal el corresponsal especial de Readovka, Rostislav Shorokhov, que ha visitado hoy la planta, donde el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia retiraba en camiones refrigerados los cuerpos de los neonazis ucranianos asesinados. Durante mucho tiempo los calabozos de la planta sirvieron de ciudadela para los activistas de Azov, pero para muchos militantes ucranianos se han convertido en una tumba. Como señala nuestro corresponsal especial, algunos de los cuerpos de los asesinados llevan más de dos meses en los sótanos.

"También hay muchos cadáveres no identificados, ya completamente descompuestos, que llevan mucho tiempo tirados a esta temperatura, al calor", dijo Rostislav Shorokhov, quien añadió que la parte ucraniana se negó por todos los medios a sacar a los muertos de Azovstal y a reconocer estas pérdidas, por lo que probablemente muchos cuerpos no serán identificados ni entregados a las familias.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (25 May 2022)

Us post corto porque esta noticia no esta confirmada
Al parecer , un experto en arte renacentista del Museo del Prado ha dicho que el Retrato de Carlos V , pintado por Juan Pantoja devuelto por Moscu , tras cancelar Espana la exposicion en Rusia es ...falso .
El curador de arte de nombre Manolo ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad y evitar sea polonizado ) ha dicho que es una copia muy buena pero que no es el original ...SM el rey esta que trina , porque claro , se trata de su tatara - tatara - tatara , pos eso ...
A los 300 mil millones de reservas rusas confiscados por Occidente habra que descontarle ...5 , o 10 ...mm


----------



## Trilobite (25 May 2022)

Realmente no. Eso solo vale si se está dispuesto a tener a la armada en el estrecho hundiendo pateras y un muro de hormigón de 10 metros en ceuta y melilla. Un marruecos balcanizado sería vía libre y si os parece que ahora hay muchos, ibais a flipar con los que habría sin la colaboración marroquí.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

Pues por eso digo, que a muchos se les ha ido la pinza, que es el ocaso de Occidente...


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

HOY :


----------



## dabuti (25 May 2022)

¿Quieres consejos sobre una barbacoa en la playa en Mariupol? Usa Jew Tube.
Para cosas serias y reales, vete a Telegram.


----------



## Snowball (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Suiza es lo que es por su neutralidad, en cuanto la pierda, puede desaparecer incluso como país.



Juegan a 2 bandas

Todo el jaleo del gas/rublo se hace en Suiza...


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

Entre los bereberes y los saharauis, anda que iba a ser muy difícil.
Pero claro, con la Tía de Mortadelo que tenemos en España.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## Snowball (25 May 2022)

Que no

Que para pagar el gas en rublos tienes que hacerlo vía Gazprombank en Suiza...

Y en la IIGM también jugaron a 2 bandas... siempre tiene que haber un árbitro para que los negocios continúen...


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

Tipo humano promedio del pro ruso:
​


----------



## Trilobite (25 May 2022)

Me refería en particular a la península, con las canarias Marruecos ejerce mucho menos control sobre la inmigración (si controla nada, que lo dudo). La misma situación en el estrecho, con menos distancia y un mar menos peligroso, pues ya me dirás.


----------



## Azrael_II (25 May 2022)

Pakistán;


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 May 2022)

Tu mensaje es lo menos acertado que he leído en una temporada. 
Frases como esta:

_"En fin, sois una rémora para Europa, y tal vez sea necesario que os caigan un par de PEPINAZOS NUCLEARES para que espabiléis.
*Es importante que comprendas que la mayoría de españoles pensamos que tú y los habitantes de tu país sois una panda de subnormales*, y que los inútiles como tú debéis aprender a ser ciudadanos del primer mundo u os podéis ir largando a mamarla a vuestro país de mierda.
Saludos desde España."_

Te retratan, especialmente la marcada en negrita. De entrada *a mi, como española, me borras de toda esa sarta de insultos al pueblo polaco. *
Además le deseas que les nukeen. Pero ¿Qué clase de persona eres?
Háztelo mirar

*Bastante tienen los polacos con aguantar a sus dirigentes y a la OTAN. ¿Y los españoles? Debemos tener una joya de dirigentes según tú.* De entrada somos un país ocupado, con bases de EEUU y nuestra política, tanto interior como exterior está fuertemente condicionada por este hecho.

Y no pierdo más tiempo contigo. 
No te molestes en contestar, vas directamente al ignore donde tengo metida a toda la sarta de insultadores y maleducados del foro. A la nevera para siempre jamás.

Mis disculpas al pueblo polaco, como española de bien.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Mi apuesta:
> 
> 1- Mínimo: Jarkóv, Dnipro, Zaporiyia, Mikolay, Odessa.
> 2- Médio: + Kiev y todo el Este del Dnieper
> ...



Coincido contigo pero añadiendo Poltava en el punto 1, pero por motivos únicamente entrañables .
En el 3 conquistando todo y después entregando a Polonia....salvo q los.polacos no entren antes q creo que sucederá.


----------



## Trilobite (25 May 2022)

El problema es el coste político, no veo yo ningún partido que quisiera pagar el coste de las imágenes de la armada hundiendo pateras o de llegadas cíclicas de cadáveres a las playas. La solución actual es la que menos ensucia a los partidos en el gobierno (sean los que sean) y si hay que dejar tirados a los del sáhara, pues se les deja.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Primeras fotos de las tropas rusas de Krasny Liman. El grupo "O" de las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z continúan expulsando al enemigo de la ciudad, que se aferra a la estación de tren.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

Pingüino gilipollenko ya inició la sesión vespertina, cuidado pues


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pingüino gilipollenko ya inició la sesión vespertina, cuidado pues



A tomar porculo....chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 May 2022)

❗Más del 50% del territorio de Krasny Liman ya está bajo nuestro control, solo quedan unos días para la liberación - Pushilin


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Arranca la negociación de Suecia y Finlandia con Turquía sobre su ingreso en OTAN.*
Las negociaciones de *Suecia *y *Finlandia *para convencer a *Turquía *de retirar su veto al ingreso de los dos países nórdicos en la *OTAN *han arrancado este miércoles en Ankara, informa la agencia turca _Anadolu_.

La delegación sueca, encabezada por el secretario de Estado *Oscar Stenström*, y la finlandesa, dirigida por su homólogo *Jukka Salovaara*, se han reunido esta mañana en el palacio presidencial de Ankara con el portavoz de la Presidencia turca, *Ibrahim Kalin*, y el viceministro de Exteriores, *Sedat Önal*.

El ministro de Exteriores turco, *Mevlüt Çavusoglu*, que hoy se encuentra en Israel, había avanzado ayer que se celebraría una reunión a tres bandas en la que *Turquía *presentaría sus exigencias para levantar el veto a la integración de los dos países en la *OTAN*.

Desde que *Estocolmo *y *Helsinki *anunciaran, a mediados de mayo, su aspiración a entrar en la *Alianza Atlántica*, en reacción a la *guerra en Ucrania*, el presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, ha expresado su rotunda oposición a dar su luz verde a esa ampliación.

El principal argumento de Erdogan es su acusación de que ambas naciones escandinavas "apoyan el terrorismo". Informa Efe


----------



## Seronoser (25 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> EEUU no puede dar la guerra por perdida despues de lo Afganistán sería otra humillación.



Si solo fuera Afganistán…
Libia, Siria, Iraq y ahora Ucrania.
Usa se resquebraja, y con ella el dólar.

Es un proceso lento pero inexorable.
Y estamos asistiendo en directo, desde hace unos meses.


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ahí tienes la realidad, el día que vea a USA organizar un golpe de estado contra Duque, Bolsonaro, Piñera o cualquiera de esta gente hablamos.




Insisto en que no conoces (o entiendes) a Brasil. *Brasil juega para BRASIL*, si tiene que hacerlo con EE.UU., lo hace con EE.UU... y si tiene que hacerlo con Rusia, con China o con Europa, lo hace con Rusia, con China o con Europa.

Otra cosa diferente es que EE.UU. lo tenga en particular estima, justamente porque suele ser bastante estable en su política de fondo y además, por el ser el país más poderoso de Sudamérica, es un eje clave para la estabilidad de la región (cosa que interesa a EE.UU., es su patio trasero).

Pero EE.UU. no "manda" en Brasil -como si puede hacerlo en Colombia-. Brasil es Brasil y juega para "para Brasil".

En todo caso *es un tema secundario y no hace la eje del hilo*. Te lo señalé porque advertí que para ti es lo mismo "Colombia" que "Brasil" y no puedes estar más equivocado con eso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (25 May 2022)

Esto me suena de pasar en mi propio país, y por eso lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Russian soldier with a ZALA Aero REX-2 Anti-Drone Gun


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Tras la batalla y una vez en zona segura, los ejércitos de la RPD/RPL se abrazan y celebran cada palmo de victoria.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Albares pronostica una "crisis larga" en Ucrania.*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha pronosticado este miércoles que habrá *una "crisis larga" en Ucrania por la falta de voluntad de Putin*, "que es quien ha querido esta guerra", para negociar posibles acuerdos de paz. En una rueda de prensa conjunta con el presidente del Gobierno de Canarias, Ángel Víctor Torres, el ministro ha confesado que le gustaría abrir un proceso de "diálogo" como el que se planteó meses antes de la guerra, pero "no parece" que Rusia esté en disposición de entablar conversaciones.

No obstante, ha precisado que *hay "cosas que no son negociables" como la integridad territorial de Ucrania* y por ello ve "muy lejos" que los soldados rusos puedan retirarse hasta su frontera.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A tomar porculo....chusquero de mierda.....



Ese lenguaje, cuca te vigila malandrín


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Más del 50% del territorio de Krasny Liman ya está bajo nuestro control, solo quedan unos días para la liberación - Pushilin



yo hasta que no lo diga superyago y lo refrende gaviotón.....


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Batet anuncia que la vicepresidenta el Parlamento ucraniano visitará el Congreso.*
La vicepresidenta del Parlamento de Ucrania, *Olena Kondratiuk*, realizará en los próximos días una visita al Congreso de los Diputados, según ha anunciado este miércoles la presidenta de la Cámara, *Meritxell Batet*, un día después de que el presidente de la Rada ucraniana, Ruslan Stefanchuk, invitara a la Mesa del Congreso a visitar Kiev.

Batet y Kondratiuk* han compartido este miércoles videoconferencia con las presidentas de los parlamentos de Polonia, Chipre, Austria, República Checa y Lituania,* las mismas personas con las que el pasado 20 de abril compartió visitó los centros de refugiados en la frontera polaca.

Durante este encuentro telemático, que ha servido para analizar la atención que están recibiendo los millones de refugiados ucranianos acogidos en los distintos países europeos, Batet ha vuelto a apelar a *la "unidad en el apoyo a Ucrania y a las necesidades de la población ucraniana".*


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Otros similares.


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Debería llevarse detenidos a los cascos blancos, más vale prevenir que tener que matarlos después.


----------



## Fermoselle (25 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra: *Esta claro que los rusos están recolectando el grano en los territorios que controlan.*
> 
> Los ocupantes fueron sorprendidos por la ausencia de las granjas colectivas en Ucrania, los agricultores se les da un ultimátum - Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania
> OLENA ROSHCHINA - MIÉRCOLES, 25 MAYO 2022, 12:57
> ...



Hay que pagar la guerra..............


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 May 2022)

En la guerra de Ucrania, los políticos, autoridades y medios Occidentales están quedando retratados.

Mienten y vuelven a mentir, pero con una diferencia aquí la verdad va a salir a la luz muy pronto. Han atacado a su propio pueblo, creando pandemias, miedo, enfermando a la sociedad y vakunandoles de mierda...que defienda esto su puta madre.


----------



## No al NOM (25 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> “A la izquierda puedes ver al fundador del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab. A la derecha, su padre, íntimo confidente de Hitler, el industrial y fascista "Eugen Schwab" de uniforme. Klaus nació en la Alemania de Hitler en 1938. En ese momento, su padre estaba a cargo


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (25 May 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Hay que pagar la guerra..............



Pues si. Pero ¿Se deja sin recoger el grano en las granjas que no está el dueño? ¿Le han quitado el grano que trabajo el granjero? ?¿están recogiendo el grano de agricultores que están para recogerlo?

De que nos estamos quejando ¿que quiten al agricultor su cosecha o de que aprovechen las cosechas de los que no pueden o no quieren recoger sus dueños con riesgo de hambruna mundial?

¿Cual es tu solución?


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy provoca un revuelo militar por su deseo de enterrar al mayor número posible de soldados ucranianos
> 
> Ha surgido información privilegiada de que la administración de Zelensky está planeando castigar a los generales de las AFU que organizaron y dieron las órdenes oportunas para la retirada de un grupo de nazis de Svitlodarsk.
> 
> ...




Zelenski debería escuchar a sus generales y dejarse asesorar por ellos porque entienden de cuestiones de guerra mientras él no tiene ni idea.
Si insiste en ir contra sus generales terminarán por rebelarse, me temo. Hay muchos miles de vidas en juego.


----------



## juanmanuel (25 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Brasil es un BRIC. Juega en otra liga.



Brasil, como todos los gobiernos y sociedades tiene enormes contradicciones.
Cuando la crisis con Guaido llego a su ápice Bolsonaro insinuaba una posible alianza contra Venezuela con Colombia, pero su vice, el general Mourão, que es coconocidamente pro-USA, lo descarto de plano (lo que equivalia a decir las fuerzas armadas de Brasil).
O sea, un reconocido pro-USA descarto cualquier envolvimiento de Brasil contra Venezuela en un momento de maxima tension y presion de USA.
Por que? Por razones puramente internas de intereses propios de Brasil.
Es lo mismo que cuando la dictadura completamente pro-USA de Argentina continuo exportando trigo a la URSS a pesar de todas las presiones.
Amigos, amigos, negocios a parte.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 May 2022)

Se vienen arriba.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

El “segundo” mejor ejército del mundo, después de mas de 3 meses de guerra, ha perdido 4000 vehículos visualmente confirmados (que serán más), se ha retirado de Kiev, se ha retirado del Jarkov y lleva 1 mes de ofensiva total del Donbass, poniendo toda la carne en el asador para avanzar a penas unos kilómetros.

A eso añádele casi 2 nuevos miembros en la OTAN y varios barcos hundidos.

El ridículo ya es bien conocido por todo el mundo y se estudiará en los libros de historia.


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas han entrado en Lisichansk, casi en Severodonetsk, los combatientes ucranianos están sufriendo pérdidas, tienen pánico - Kadyrov.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Zelenski debería escuchar a sus generales y dejarse asesorar por ellos porque entienden de cuestiones de guerra mientras él no tiene ni idea.
> Si insiste en ir contra sus generales terminarán por rebelarse, me temo. Hay muchos miles de vidas en juego.




La ecuación es sencilla el solo escucha al de los del otro lado del océano que fueron los que le colocaron.

Putin pensó que quizás los militares Ucranianos no seguirían con unas órdenes suicidas, se equivocó.

Pero ojo que igual esto es cuánto peor mejor.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov dijo que las tropas rusas habían entrado en Lisychansk.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (25 May 2022)

¿Pero es que los oligarcas iban a recoger el grano?. Porque tal y como se ve el tema es que no, que no habian contratado gente para recogerlo, ¿no?. Claro, los oligarcas pueden recoger el grano pero sacarlo del país no y por eso no lo sacan ¿empiezo a acertar o tampoco doy con la tecla?

Pues grano sin recoger y en riesgo de hambruna mundial...fuerza mayor. Los de los territorios ocupados tambien tienen derecho a leyes protectoras, que no han sido exclusivas de Rusia este año, de mantener el grano dentro del país para evitar el hambre.


----------



## Jotagb (25 May 2022)

Por primera vez en Ucrania, la sal se ha vuelto más cara que el azúcar.

La foto fue tomada en uno de los mercados de la región de Poltava. La sal cuesta 325 hryvnia por una bolsa de 10 kilos. Azúcar en el mismo mercado - 255 UAH por 10 kg.

La sal es cada vez menos común en las tiendas después de que Artyomsol (la empresa minera de sal más grande de Europa) dejara de funcionar. Un kilogramo de sal de Artyomovsk ahora se vende a un precio de 95 hryvnias por kilo (antes del comienzo del NWO ruso, un kilo costaba alrededor de 7 hryvnias).


----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

Una refugiada ucraniana se niega a pagar un billete de tren polaco por ser ucraniana

- O pagas el billete o no vas.

- No, tengo un pasaporte ucraniano.

Una buena excusa, pero esta vez no funcionó. Los refugiados de Ucrania no impresionan a nadie, y los polacos ya han cancelado los billetes gratuitos, por cierto, después de haber obtenido derechos especiales en Ucrania.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas y #LDNR ahora han cortado el camino de #Bakhmut (Artëmovsk) a #Lisichansk . El bulto #Popasnaya se ha hinchado más, y la boca del caldero corre ahora desde #Seversk hacia el sur hasta #Soledar . Se informa que #Severodonetsk está rodeado.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Stoltenberg cree que Finlandia y Suecia estarán en OTAN pese a los vetos turco y croata.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha manifestado este miércoles que *Finlandia y Suecia acabarán entrando en la Alianza Atlántica*, como han solicitado en el contexto de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pese a los vetos que por el momento plantean a esa integración Turquía y Croacia.

"Confío en que encontraremos la solución. Finlandia y Suecia se convertirán en miembros de la Alianza", ha recalcado Stoltenberg durante una rueda de prensa junto al mandatario de la Presidencia de Bosnia-Herzegovina, *Sefik Dzaferovic*, cuyo país también tiene aspiraciones de entrar algún día en esa organización transatlántica.

El político noruego dejó claro que *"todos los aliados están de acuerdo en que la puerta de la OTAN está abierta y que Finlandia y Suecia son países maduros y bien desarrollados que cumplen los estándares de la OTAN".*


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 May 2022)

En Krasny Liman, los combatientes del grupo Valiente están peinando los barrios. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Us post corto porque esta noticia no esta confirmada
> Al parecer , un experto en arte renacentista del Museo del Prado ha dicho que el Retrato de Carlos V , pintado por Juan Pantoja devuelto por Moscu , tras cancelar Espana la exposicion en Rusia es ...falso .
> El curador de arte de nombre Manolo ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad y evitar sea polonizado ) ha dicho que es una copia muy buena pero que no es el original ...SM el rey esta que trina , porque claro , se trata de su tatara - tatara - tatara , pos eso ...
> A los 300 mil millones de reservas rusas confiscados por Occidente habra que descontarle ...5 , o 10 ...mm



A saber si no era falso antes y aprovechan para echarle la culpa a los rusos. Parrece ser que hay mucho mamoneo en el Prado desde hace unos lustros. Y bueno, de los ejpertos mejor no fiarse demasiado, conozco un caso en el que el ejperto certidicó como falso un cuadro delante del mismo pintor que lo había hecho. Rollos de politiqueo y envidias, el pintor no era muy amigo de la nueva gerencia y decidieon retirar sus cuadros del museo con una excusa barata aprovechando de paso para despistar obras de otros pintores de la misma generación.


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo he dicho que incluso Bolsonaro pasa de Ucrania, tus enlaces los confirman.
> 
> Bolsonaro firma acuerdo militar con Estados Unidos y mira de reojo a Venezuela
> 
> ...



Son de los suyos. Pregúntale a Lula da Silva. Y esto debió de ser cosa de Corea del Norte: Dictadura militar en Brasil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Cga (25 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tipo humano promedio del pro ruso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070166​



Modele de ministre de sanidad protanique:


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Así es


La *Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva* (*OTSC*; en ruso: Организация Договора о коллективной безопасности; abreviado, ОДКБ) es una organización de vocación político-militar entre varios países de Europa y Asia Central. Integrantes de la OTSC son Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán, Rusia y Tayikistán. Este acuerdo político-militar, promovido principalmente por Rusia, surge como contraparte de la OTAN que ha mantenido una expansión en países bálticos y antiguos estado soviéticos. La OTSC ha tratado de crear alianzas con la OTAN, pero sin obtener respuesta alguna de éste.12

El Pacto de Varsovia se disolvió oficialmente el 1 de julio de 1991. El 15 de mayo de 1992, seis estados postsoviéticos pertenecientes a la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (Rusia, Armenia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán, Tayikistán y Uzbekistán) firmaron el Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (también conocido como Pacto de Taskent o Tratado de Taskent)3. Otros tres estados postsoviéticos (Azerbaiyán, Bielorrusia y Georgia) firmaron el año siguiente y el tratado entró en vigor en 1994. Cinco años después, seis de los nueve (todos menos Azerbaiyán, Georgia y Uzbekistán) acordaron renovar el tratado por cinco años más, y en 2002 esos seis acordaron crear la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva como una alianza militar.

La carta de la OTSC reafirmó el deseo de todos los estados participantes de abstenerse del uso o la amenaza de la fuerza. Los signatarios no podrían unirse a otras alianzas militares u otros grupos de estados4, mientras que la agresión contra un signatario sería percibida como una agresión contra todos. 









Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Hay que ver cuando se leia los primeros días de la guerra y los días previos por parte de los bots putinianos,lo que ha cambiado el cuento---recordemos:

- Solo son unas maniobras, de invasión nada, la inteligencia americana es de chiste.
- la OTAN vs Rusia estaría muy reñido comparando ambos ejércitos, el super segundo ejército del mundo es mucho ejército.
- Los rusos se pasearán por Ucrania. 
- Los generales del ejército ucraniano y sus soldados se pasarán al bando de Rusia. 
- La población ucraniana no se movilizará porque son todos prorrusos encantados de que les liberen.
- En dos días cae Kiev y en tres Jarkov.
- Ucrania va a quedar devastada, nadie va a poner un duro en reconstruirla.
- Zelenski saldrá huyendo como el payaso cómico que es.
- Ucrania dejará de existir como nación, al igual que su cultura y lengua.
- Ucrania perderá el acceso al Mar Negro. 
- La joya de la Corona (Odessa), es prorrusa y se pasará a Rusia sin una sola bala.
- Luego a todo eso súmale que los objetivos van cambiando sobre la marcha, que la desmilitarización se está produciendo más en el ejército ruso que en el ucraniano…etc. etc etc


----------



## Adriano II (25 May 2022)

Qué cojones ya están mandando niños al frente???


----------



## dabuti (25 May 2022)

Las pérdidas ya son muchos mayores e inasumibles.

Se viene RENDICIÓN antes del verano.









Zelenski asegura que hasta 100 ucranianos mueren al día en el este


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha dicho que cada día mueren defendiendo el este entre 50 y 100 ucranianos, en lo que parece ser una referencia a militares, informa <em>The Guardian</em>. En estos momentos los combates más intensos se concentran en Severodonetsk y Lysychansk, en...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Salamandra (25 May 2022)

Curioso, crédito privado y eso ¿También puede cancelarlo el estado?. Bueno... en todo caso tendrán que ir a reclamar los que prestan al país y ahí se entenderán entre todos. Con suerte alguno tienen otras cuentas pendientes y cobran por donde no esperan.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (25 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> A punto de caer Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk



menudos nombrecitos no hay quien pueda seguir esta guerra


----------



## Von Rudel (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que ver cuando se leia los primeros días de la guerra y los días previos por parte de los bots putinianos,lo que ha cambiado el cuento---recordemos:
> 
> - Solo son unas maniobras, de invasión nada, la inteligencia americana es de chiste.
> - la OTAN vs Rusia estaría muy reñido comparando ambos ejércitos, el super segundo ejército del mundo es mucho ejército.
> ...





Hay que ver cuando se leia los primeros dias y semanas y lo que ha cambiado el cuento.


-Las sanciones van a hacer que Rusia no pueda aguantar la guerra ni dos meses.
-Los oligarcas se van a cargar a Putin en cuanto empiecen las sanciones.
-Los Rusos se van a quedar sin misiles en un mes.
-Los Rusos se han quedado sin tanques y han muerto 60.000 Rusos en un mes.
-El ejercito Rusos esta tan debilitado que no puede ni hacer una ofensiva.
-Las manifestaciones contra la ocupación en el territorio ocupado va a ser tan grande que los Rusos no van a poder contenerlas.
-Se va a formar guerillas en la retaguardia Rusa que van a hacer imposible que los convoyes suministren combustible a los tanques.
-A este nivel de bajas al 3 mes de guerra los Rusos solo combatiran con Mongoles y presidiarios.
-Putin tiene cáncer y va a morir para Mayo.
-Ucrania tiene 35 brigadas BGT que van a liberar todo el territorio Ucraniano en una contraofensiva.
-Las sanciones van a hacer inviable que Rusia continue la guerra.
-La Otan va a declarar la guerra a Rusia y conquistar Moscu en dos dias.
-El pueblo Rusos se va a levantar contra las sanciones y van a deponer a Putin.

Luego vemos que esos 60.000 muertos, bueno a estas alturas ya contaran con 80.000 estan destrozando las zonas fortificadas del Donbass sin que las armas maravillosas occidentales puedan hacer nada.


----------



## Adriano II (25 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Dice Kadyrov que el ejército ruso está entrando en Lisichansk y llegan CASI hasta Severodonetsk.
> 
> Fuente: Intel Slava Z



A este paso van a tomar las ciudades antes de sellar la caldera

Estos chechenos son la pera


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (25 May 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que ya está todo decidido con Ucrania y ahora está interesado en Polonia:

“Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en Polonia. Después de Ucrania, si hay un equipo, mostraremos de lo que somos capaces en 6 segundos. Mejor quita tus armas (polacas) de los mercenarios”.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Rusia no está bloqueando puertos (según ellos) pero se ofrecen a desbloquearlos a cambio de quitarles unas sanciones que no les están haciendo daño (según ellos).

Rusia y su propaganda tan coherentes como siempre.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que VOX no deja de ser un partido NWO más, dirá lo que le conviene para ganar más votos y hasta que se entera de que es eso pues hacen lo que los demás... No hay una idea o una estrategía más alla.



VoX cre yo que será el último eslabón del R78 para poder seguir ROBANDO el dinero a los contribuyentes, la VACA se ha SECADO.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Entre los bereberes y los saharauis, anda que iba a ser muy difícil.
> Pero claro, con la Tía de Mortadelo que tenemos en España.



Con mucho menos dinero del que regalamos a Marruecos al año, convertimos el reino en una republica islamica y dejan de hacernos la competencia en agricultura, transito de contenedores y las empresas españolas regresarian a la peninsula.




PD- Los yihadistas puede que cumpliesen los acuerdos firmados, Priscila no cumple ni uno, solo da problemas.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Se reportan alertas aéreas a esta hora en Lvov, Kiev, Kharkov, Odessa, Dnipropetrovsk, Nikolaev, Ivano Frankovski y Slaviansk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2022)

Gasolina USA en record:

4,599 dólares por Galón ( 3,78 L)


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no está bloqueando puertos (según ellos) pero se ofrecen a desbloquearlos a cambio de quitarles unas sanciones que no les están haciendo daño (según ellos).
> 
> Rusia y su propaganda tan coherentes como siempre.



Subnormales sin par.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 May 2022)

* Noventa días de guerra y Rusia sigue sin tomar el Donbas.
* 700 Tanques rusos destruidos de los 2.600 que hay en Ucrania.
* Kissinger dice que Ucrania tendrá que ceder terrenos para la Paz.
* La economía ucraniana podría bajar más de un 30% este año.
* Encontrados 200 cadáveres putrefactos en la acería de Azostal.
* Victor Orban declara el estado de Emergencia en Hungría.
* Zelenski acusa a Rusia de atacar graneros de cereal.
* El 82% de los ucranianos rechaza entregar el Dombas.
* Youtube elimina 70.000 videos prorusos de la guerra.
* EEUU enviara sus mejores drones de alta precisión.


----------



## frangelico (25 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasolina USA en record:
> 
> 4,599 dólares por Galón ( 3,78 L)



Aquí ya la tenemos a 2.16


----------



## Jotagb (25 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasolina USA en record:
> 
> 4,599 dólares por Galón ( 3,78 L)



Y aún sigue estando más barata que aquí.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Nuevo mural en Kiev.


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasolina USA en record:
> 
> 4,599 dólares por Galón ( 3,78 L)



Salario mínimo ruso 139 euros. Perdiendo más del 23% por inflación = 107 euros.

Un éxito.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La pregunta es:
> 
> - ¿A quíen tiene más temor ORBAN a PUTIN o a VON DER LEYEN???... JAJAJAJJAJAJAA



Al CARNICERO de BELGRADO Solana.


----------



## Adriano II (25 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gasolina USA en record:
> 
> 4,599 dólares por Galón ( 3,78 L)



Que disfruten de lo votado


----------



## Jotagb (25 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Salario mínimo ruso 139 euros. Perdiendo más del 23% por inflación = 107 euros.
> 
> Un éxito.



Manzanas traigo


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Yo creo que a estos les convenía centrarse en el asunto de Mbapé y dejar a otros el periodismo económico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 26 mayo 2022 12:00 am de Nueva York es la fecha clave de EE.UU. para declarar la quiebra de la Federación de Rusia, por el robo de sus activos en el exterior. 
SUSPENSIÓN de PAGOS FALSA por el Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos y hacer ver que la Federación de Rusia está quebrada cuando eso es MENTIRA.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 May 2022)

Cada administración pública tiene sus normas y es posile que en algunas autonomías/provincias, etc solo se usen en jardinería, pero en casi toda españa se usan en agricultura, y por supuesto en toda Europa (normativa cuyo enlace os colgué ayer)

Una muestra: normativa oficial del Ministerio de Transición ecológica, cuelgo enlace y cita: Lodos de depuración de aguas residuales
Cita:
" 
_ *¿Cuál es su destino final?*










Según *datos del Registro Nacional de Lodos ha primado como destino final su utilización agrícola (aproximadamente el 80% de los generados).* Se ha logrado reducir en gran medida el depósito en vertedero (aproximadamente el 8% actualmente), y la incineración va creciendo (en torno a un 4%). Otro destino de menor importancia cuantitativa es el uso de los lodos en suelos no agrícolas._


Son datos del Ministerio. El 80% de los lodos resultantes de la depuración de aguas residuales van a parar a las lechugas.

Hay zonas que prohiben abonar con estos lodos en épocas de lluvia para no contaminar los acuíferos, pero fuera de estas épocas lluviosas, se permite abonar con ellos. Un ejemplo: Comienzan los tres meses de prohibición de aplicar lodos de depuradora a suelos agrícolas – Almeria Noticias | Tu periódico online

Pero como he dicho, la normativa de cada autonomía puede ser diferente. Lo mismo para Europa. 
Es posible que en Portugal solo empleen los lodos de depuradora en jardines, en ese caso me alegro por ustedes. Portugal es un país del que admiro muchas cosas y si no utilizan lodos de depuradora en agricultura, un motivo más. Me encanta su país.
Saludos


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con mucho menos dinero del que regalamos a Marruecos al año, convertimos el reino en una republica islamica y dejan de hacernos la competencia en agricultura, transito de contenedores y las empresas españolas regresarian a la peninsula.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070244
> 
> ...



O devolver el cntrol a los legítimos dueños, los rifeños y bereberes.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ramzan Kadyrov dijo que las tropas rusas habían entrado en Lisychansk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La única forma esto sea cierto es que el forero que dijo que había leído información sobre que habían cruzado el rio estuviese en lo cierto. Porque cuesta creer que las tropas Rusas llegasen hasta Lisychansk desde el sur, incluso con un colapso de las defensas Ucras.

Habrá que esperar confirmación. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



No les llegaran a tiempo los Leopardos prometidos, ni los Falcon, para invadir Bielorrusia en Diciembre !!!.    

PD- Hay que joderse la agresividad que derrochan los polacos, se sienten respaldados por los anglocabrones.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que estás 50 familias de Alcalá de Henares, están todos los días con la banderita de Ucrania arriba y abajo
> 
> 
> Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia



Edulcorando la MISERIA y POBREZA


> El cambio no será indoloro: el grupo presentó un ERE que ya negocia con los sindicatos. Afectará a 46 personas, aunque 19 podrán ser recolocadas. Los despidos se concentrarán en* los mayores de 53 años, que actualmente son 27.*



elEconomista otro que vive del BOE


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

Que las elites, las oligarquías imperiales pongan sus fuerzas para combatir el socialismo
y defender el capitalismo es de sobra conocido. Sin embargo, no tan unidas como parece.

Y la prueba está en sus mariscales, adláteres o correveidiles mayores. Kissinger quería 
atraer a Rusia contra China, mientras que Brzezinski quería hacerlo con China contra Rusia.
Y eso también lo vemos con los correveidiles menores en la politica de EEUU.
Esa incompetencia o decadencia de EEUU es el reflejo y sus dirigentes han conseguido unir
a Rusia y China (e Irán y otros) contra el imperio de EEUU..


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Cuando comenzaron las sanciones se decía que Rusia caería por su propio peso y que incluso a Putin se lo quitarían de en medio los suyos, o que incluso su propio pueblo pediría su cabeza.
> 
> Estamos casi en junio, la guerra avanza lenta pero imparable a favor de Rusia, el rublo con mas fuerza que en febrero y ni por dignidad todos los voceros pro otan recogen cable.
> 
> Saludos tambien a los ejpertos de Forocoches que nos leeis!



ForoCoches/Menéame es el Gobierno de España/Newtral(Instituto Poynter) que van a decir, próximamente se incluirá en la ecuación a Burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Excelente reportaje de Shane Harris.

Este bloqueo ruso provoca escasez de alimentos que generará un nuevo flujo desestabilizador de refugiados desde África y Oriente Medio hacia Europa. 

No es un accidente.

Documento de inteligencia de EEUU muestra bloqueo naval ruso a Ucrania.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Buen ACTOR se ha perdido España y otra cosa el fondo verde-ropa impoluta que no falte en la ecuación.


----------



## frangelico (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Excelente reportaje de Shane Harris.
> 
> Este bloqueo ruso provoca escasez de alimentos que generará un nuevo flujo desestabilizador de refugiados desde África y Oriente Medio hacia Europa.
> 
> ...



Pero si se supone que la Marina Rusa no se puede mover porque le hunden los barcos con los Neptune. En realidad los puertos los ha bloqueado Ucrania minando a lo loco.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Reunión hoy en Ankara entre Turquía, Finlandia y Suecia. A ver qué sale de ahí.


----------



## bigplac (25 May 2022)

Lo peor es que ni siquiera lo votaron



Adriano II dijo:


> Que disfruten de lo votado


----------



## Sombra (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Excelente reportaje de Shane Harris.
> 
> Este bloqueo ruso provoca escasez de alimentos que generará un nuevo flujo desestabilizador de refugiados desde África y Oriente Medio hacia Europa.
> 
> ...



La escasez de alimentos no viene de la guerra ni nada. Eso ha sido un acelerador, pero en el campo ya había datos de decrecimiento y subida del precio de los fertilizantes desde, mínimo, octubre del 2021.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> menudos nombrecitos no hay quien pueda seguir esta guerra




Es muy fácil, pero no ponéis entusiasmo ni afición, pecadores de plana menor en desenfilada.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La puta prensa y el puto ejército del pájaro azul, una vez más. Muy mal tienen que estar las cosas en el bando ucro para recurrir a esta propaganda tan burda, que se desmonta enseguida, basta con echar un vistazo en internet.
> 
> Intentando convencer a la gente de que es bueno que den su pasta a Doña Rogelia y su camarilla, que los orcorrusos son una mierda, y Ucrania está ganando.



Reciclando imagenes de años anteriores, son unos genios los del 404. Caso idéntido al CIRCO(2020-2022)


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Madre mia,en la tele rusa diciendo que las ucranianas son armas serias que van como refugiadas a robarle a las mujeres de Occidente a sus hombres


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Personalmente quitaría el sonido del vídeo 

Traducido del ruso:

18+ El trabajo del MTR de Rusia para evitar un intento de avance en el pueblo de Pavlovka, cerca de la región de Donetsk. 8 de mayo de 2022. El golpe se dio con la ayuda del UAV Cube kamikaze, el control objetivo se lleva a cabo con el UAV ZALA, las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a 9 personas.

Posteriormente, la parte ucraniana fue expulsada del pueblo. El número del enemigo durante el intento de ofensiva fue de hasta 150 personas de batallones de voluntarios.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 May 2022)

Por primera vez vemos los Switchblade300 que amenazan con convertirse en una nueva pesadilla para los ruskis en Ucrania. Rusia carece de contramedidas para parar esta amenaza cuyo principal target es la infantería en trincheras y espacios abiertos.




Aquí vemos más chatarra rusa humenante en Luhansk. Los ruskis aún están a 7 galaxias de tomar todas las regiones seccesionistas.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La puta prensa y el puto ejército del pájaro azul, una vez más. Muy mal tienen que estar las cosas en el bando ucro para recurrir a esta propaganda tan burda, que se desmonta enseguida, basta con echar un vistazo en internet.
> 
> Intentando convencer a la gente de que es bueno que den su pasta a Doña Rogelia y su camarilla, que los orcorrusos son una mierda, y Ucrania está ganando.



Hoy he visto tweets de prorrusos afirmando que había un tren con T62 en Crimea y que los van a enviar al frente como apoyo de las milicias de las repúblicas para uso en retaguardia. 

No puedo enlazar el tweet porque no recuerdo a quien se lo he visto.


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Putín jodete II
> 
> *Grupo Roca cierra la planta de Alcalá de Henares por las sanciones a Rusia*
> 
> ...



¿Qué son 46 puestos de trabajo frente a la libertad y la democracia?


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> La escasez de alimentos no viene de la guerra ni nada. Eso ha sido un acelerador, pero en el campo ya había datos de decrecimiento y subida del precio de los fertilizantes desde, mínimo, octubre del 2021.







*25 septiembre 2020 *


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Pero de coger un fusil e ir al frente no dice nada el jodío.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Lyman ahora está casi completamente bajo el control de RU. Las fuerzas ucranianas se han retirado a Shchurovo.


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Koegnisberg y por ende toda la Prusia Oriental en todo caso es alemán si Rusia renuncia a ella. no polaco ni lituano. De hecho tendría su gracia que Putin -NKVD- y Scholz - nieto de un Waffen-Ss Gruppenfuhrer - llegasen a ese acuerdo -Kaliningrado por el reconocimiento de la división de Ucrania por el Dnieper-. Por un instante la cara de los polacos sería digna de ver.
> 
> Lo se, es un poco hijop*** pero da para reírse un rato



La devolución de la ciudad natal de Kant es defendida por Dugin, en Fundamentos de Geopolitica. 
Pero lógicamente, esta Alemania no lo merece....


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La única forma esto sea cierto es que el forero que dijo que había leído información sobre que habían cruzado el rio estuviese en lo cierto. Porque cuesta creer que las tropas Rusas llegasen hasta Lisychansk desde el sur, incluso con un colapso de las defensas Ucras.
> 
> Habrá que esperar confirmación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Me ha extrañado la noticia pues, aunque hace un par de días o tres atrás ví un mapa con el frente muy cerca del aeropuerto de Voronove, parecía más que arriesgado llegar hasta el puente de LysYchasnsk. Aunque nunca se sabe...


----------



## LIRDISM (25 May 2022)

B


Arraki dijo:


> Personalmente quitaría el sonido del vídeo
> 
> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> ...



Que animalada, un pelotón entero con lo valioso que es una unidad de esas completas, muy productivo ese cacharro.


----------



## LIRDISM (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La única forma esto sea cierto es que el forero que dijo que había leído información sobre que habían cruzado el rio estuviese en lo cierto. Porque cuesta creer que las tropas Rusas llegasen hasta Lisychansk desde el sur, incluso con un colapso de las defensas Ucras.
> 
> Habrá que esperar confirmación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Las tropas rusas que están en los limites del rio Siverski Donets estan esperando, porque en Lysichansk hay ventaja de artillería por esa zona y no pueden hacer un ataque frontal, están esperando a que se tome Severodontesk y además las tropas que vengan del sur una vez tomen Hirske y Zolote entonces atacaran por 3 frentes.


----------



## terro6666 (25 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Lyman está cayendo ahora mismo.
> 
> Los rusos, camino de Zaporohyia



Si 800 metros por día, a ver si el mes que viene a llegado


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 May 2022)

Dron Kamikaze Ruso atacando a la infantería Ucraniana. Es un dron Kub fabricado por el consorcio Kalashnikov. El vídeo está grabado por un dron Zala.

t.me/azmilitary11/5218


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Rusia difunde información falsa afirmando que el Presidente de Polonia es originariamente ucraniano.

Al principio decían que Polonia iba a invadir Ucrania y ahora que su Presidente es de origen ucraniano como para para justificar porque está apoyando tanto a Ucrania.

Van cambiando todo sobre la marcha como si nada.


----------



## terro6666 (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Parece que el efecto Mariupol está pasando factura a Ucrania. Están desmoralizados y Rusia hoy los está aplastando. Reportan muchos cadáveres por todos lados y mucha huida abandonando equipos. Están escondidos y no quieren luchar. Muchos se entregan. Avances muy rápidos de Rusia.



Pero no hay vídeos ni nada solo power points sin embargo en el otro hilo no hacen más que aparecer videos de rusos destripados y chatarra humeante, hay algo que no nos cuentan


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Bolsonaro siempre se ha mostrado favorable a USA, toda la derecha light y dura sudamericana es pro-usa.
> 
> Y todos estos pasan totalmente de Ucrania, hasta los israelíes se han puesto de perfil, algo impensable en cualquier otra guerra.



Bolsonaro fue a ver a Putin con la guerra empezada y a cerrar acuerdos económicos.
Un giro sorprendente.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*Rusia priva del acta de diputado al comunista que denunció el fraude electoral.*
La Duma o cámara de diputados de Rusia ha privado este miércoles de su acta al comunista *Valeri Rashkin*, quien denunció el fraude en favor del oficialismo en las pasadas elecciones legislativas. Los diputados han votado mayoritariamente por expulsar al político, d*iputado federal desde 1999 y uno de los opositores más conocidos en Moscú,* a petición de la Fiscalía.

El motivo es el caso penal incoado contra el comunista por *un supuesto caso de caza furtiva de un alce *ocurrido el 29 de octubre en Sarátov, región natal del presidente de la Duma, Viacheslav Volodin, al que en su momento acusó de corrupción. Rashkin, que fue detenido, negó en un primer momento haber cazado el ejemplar de alce, aunque el líder comunista, Guennadi Ziugánov, abrió, al respecto, una investigación en el seno del partido.

En abril pasado *Rashkin fue condenado a tres años de pena suspendida*, aunque con dos años de período de prueba. Muchos comunistas mantienen que este caso es una operación especial orquestada por los órganos de seguridad del Estado para dejar en mal lugar a uno de los diputados más críticos con el partido del Kremlin, Rusia Unida.


----------



## ryder87 (25 May 2022)

Este bloguero americano cuenta lo que los medios ocultan.

Le dan traducir y ya esta


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

La batalla del lenguaje no es baladí.


----------



## ryder87 (25 May 2022)

Ahora te b


rejon dijo:


> *Rusia priva del acta de diputado al comunista que denunció el fraude electoral.*
> La Duma o cámara de diputados de Rusia ha privado este miércoles de su acta al comunista *Valeri Rashkin*, quien denunció el fraude en favor del oficialismo en las pasadas elecciones legislativas. Los diputados han votado mayoritariamente por expulsar al político, d*iputado federal desde 1999 y uno de los opositores más conocidos en Moscú,* a petición de la Fiscalía.
> 
> El motivo es el caso penal incoado contra el comunista por *un supuesto caso de caza furtiva de un alce *ocurrido el 29 de octubre en Sarátov, región natal del presidente de la Duma, Viacheslav Volodin, al que en su momento acusó de corrupción. Rashkin, que fue detenido, negó en un primer momento haber cazado el ejemplar de alce, aunque el líder comunista, Guennadi Ziugánov, abrió, al respecto, una investigación en el seno del partido.
> ...



Ahora te bloqueo subnormal...me aburriste.


----------



## kelden (25 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es dificil hacerse a estas estampas...



Pues deberias estar acostumbrao:


----------



## giovachapin (25 May 2022)

Tan importante era Mariupol que ahora que ya en poder de los rusos, al parecer estos estan ya barriendo con el dombas y otras areas, yo de cuestiones militares no tengo ni puta idea.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Montenegro TIENE SALIDA AL MAR, (creo).


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2022)

Lo que es extraño es como se ha podido someter a cientos de millones de europeos con la farsa del coronavirus y sin embargo en Ucrania es necesario bombardearlo todo . 






__





los mismos que han traído a millones de africanos sin documentación envían armas a Ucrania para defender sus fronteras de sus hermanos eslavos


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4119198/0/escriva-cree-que-espana-necesita-a-millones-y-millones-de-inmigrantes-para-evitar-la-japonizacion-de-su-economia/ Para conservar el bienestar del país, ha añadido el ministro, habrá que atraer a "millones y millones de inmigrantes" en los próximos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (25 May 2022)

Que recuerdos, me viene a la memoria la letra de una canción de la guerra de liberación de Angola cuando llegaron los cubanos..."ay como corre Savinvi, ay, como corre Holden Roberto..."


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El “segundo” mejor ejército del mundo, después de mas de 3 meses de guerra, ha perdido 4000 vehículos visualmente confirmados (que serán más), se ha retirado de Kiev, se ha retirado del Jarkov y lleva 1 mes de ofensiva total del Donbass, poniendo toda la carne en el asador para avanzar a penas unos kilómetros.
> 
> A eso añádele casi 2 nuevos miembros en la OTAN y varios barcos hundidos.
> 
> El ridículo ya es bien conocido por todo el mundo y se estudiará en los libros de historia.



Y eso que cuentas en que peli sale? O es un videojuego?


----------



## ZHU DE (25 May 2022)

Meanwhile en el frente vacunal del mono...


----------



## bigplac (25 May 2022)

Simplemente geolocaliza esos videos y veras que cada vez son mas hacia el oeste.



terro6666 dijo:


> Pero no hay vídeos ni nada solo power points sin embargo en el otro hilo no hacen más que aparecer videos de rusos destripados y chatarra humeante, hay algo que no nos cuentan


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*La UE, EEUU y Reino Unido coordinan su investigación de crímenes en Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea, Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido han anunciado este miércoles la creación del Grupo Asesor de Crímenes Atroces con el objetivo de *coordinarse en sus labores de apoyo a la Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania*, que investiga los delitos de guerra cometidos durante la invasión rusa.

La intención es "agilizar los esfuerzos de coordinación y comunicación para garantizar las mejores prácticas, evitar la duplicidad de esfuerzos y alentar el despliegue rápido de recursos financieros y personal cualificado para responder a las necesidades" de Ucrania, según han dicho Bruselas, Washington y Londres en un comunicado.

Fiscales con experiencia en el estudio de crímenes de guerra, investigadores, analistas militares y especialistas forenses de los países de la UE, de Estados Unidos y del Reino Unido asesorarán a la Fiscalía ucraniana en *la recopilación y conservación de pruebas, las investigaciones forenses, la redacción de acusaciones y la investigación de crímenes de violencia sexual*.


----------



## NPI (25 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Montebegro tiene costa pero MOLDAVIA no... ..


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (25 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> B
> 
> Que animalada, un pelotón entero con lo valioso que es una unidad de esas completas, muy productivo ese cacharro.



Ya se ha dicho aquí algo muy lógico y es que eso de ir todos juntos son una Diana para un ataque así.
Los que saben algo del asunto militar, varias veces.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 May 2022)

Batalla por Liman: situación a las 21.00 horas del 25 de mayo de 2022

▪Por la tarde, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF continuaron su ofensiva y establecieron control sobre la mayor parte de la ciudad. La bandera rusa apareció sobre el edificio de la administración.

▪Las tropas ucranianas también fueron expulsadas de los asentamientos de Maslyakovka y Goluboe Ozero ubicados cerca de Liman.

▪Destacamentos de la APU están atrincherados en el sur de la ciudad. Mantienen el depósito, la estación y las áreas al oeste de las vías del tren. Se están produciendo violentos enfrentamientos en la línea de contacto.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacan las posiciones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las montañas de tiza cerca de Raygorodok.

#resumen #Donetsk #mapa #Liman #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Anda si ryder87 vete a la cueva a tomar porculo....GILIPOLLAS..


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

Amenizo con una típica publicidad rusa.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero si se supone que la Marina Rusa no se puede mover porque le hunden los barcos con los Neptune. En realidad los puertos los ha bloqueado Ucrania minando a lo loco.



Que no, si lo dice gaviotón es así, el te puede decir que la Armada Rusa ha perdido cienes de buques y que no se acercan a la costa por temor a los misiles anti-buque y a continuación decirte que la Armada Rusa te bloquea los puertos.


----------



## crocodile (25 May 2022)

Hoy, un valiente guerrero y héroe, el Senior Scout-Sniper de las Fuerzas Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF Alexander Kislinsky, fue enterrado en su pequeña patria. Alexander murió mientras realizaba una misión de combate en dirección a Donetsk. Murió no solo en la lucha contra el nazismo... Murió defendiendo al pueblo ruso y la tierra rusa.

“…Mis abuelos no acabaron con esta escoria fascista, ¡así que los acabaremos nosotros!..”

Durante su participación en esta guerra, Alexander se convirtió rápidamente en una unidad de combate muy eficaz, causando daños significativos al enemigo. Al ser un duro oponente para el enemigo, era una persona extremadamente amable y comprensiva con los suyos. Y murió, cubriendo los suyos.

¡Duerme bien, héroe! Ahora estás en un mundo mejor. ¡No hay muerte! ¡Estamos trabajando!

"Bezsonov no oficial"


----------



## Ulisses (25 May 2022)

Dice el narigudo de los cuellos de Elvis que hay que derrotar a Putin para preservar "su civilización"












Soros: "La única forma de preservar nuestra civilización es derrotar a Putin lo antes posible"


El multimillonario también cree que la Unión Europea parece estar "yendo por el buen camino", actuando con más "velocidad, unidad y brío" que nunca.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

La situación en Donbas es extremadamente mala para las tropas ucranianas - Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Vamos a ver, lo que digan los alemanes o franceses va a resbalarle a Zelenski, porque la mayor parte del esfuerzo bélico depende más de EEUU (OTAN en general), y ahí quien manda y pone la pasta son los americanos. 

Luego si a los americanos les interesa, se sentarán a negociar, si no la guerra seguirá. Y máxime si le han prometido a los ucranianos soporte militar como mínimo hasta febrero de 2023. 

Alemania y Francia podrán ladrar lo que quiera, que tendrán que comer porra del Tío Sam (una enésima vez más).


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

Asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovych: "Estamos en una situación difícil y empeorará", "puede haber cercos, abandono de posiciones y muchas bajas", "nos espera un mes difícil: depresión, pánico y mutuo acusaciones en la sociedad"


----------



## ATDTn (25 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Qué cojones ya están mandando niños al frente???



Tiene que ser montaje publicitario-propagandistico, como el de la rubia francotiradora superfashion con rifle que no es ni siquiera de francotirador.


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero no hay vídeos ni nada solo power points sin embargo en el otro hilo no hacen más que aparecer videos de rusos destripados y chatarra humeante, hay algo que no nos cuentan



No hay nada que contar.
Para cierta clase de gente se escriben libros y para otra clase de gente, se hacen las películas.


----------



## arriondas (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovych: "Estamos en una situación difícil y empeorará", "puede haber cercos, abandono de posiciones y muchas bajas", "nos espera un mes difícil: depresión, pánico y mutuo acusaciones en la sociedad"



¿Pero no están humillando a Rusia según los Yagopedia, Will Pulidas, el tano Triana, Alberto _babayu _Rojas, y compañía? Cuando los ucros dicen eso, es que tienen que estar jodidos de verdad. A ver si resulta que es cierto que comienzan a desmoronarse...


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

¿Qué dice Yago de Cosas Militares sobre las últimas desbandadas y rendiciones en masa de las tropas ucranianas? Y el gordo de las pancetas que sale por la sexta siempre con un fusil en mano dice algo?


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

Me temo que no va ser asi .


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Eso es el trailer de "Al borde del abismo"una pelicula de Max Fadeev donde presenta una crónica con imágenes reales sucedidas en 2 meses en la batalla de Mariupol. Desde que llegó el batallón Somalí hasta que se despejo Azovstal.


----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

Se van rindiendo. 



Lo de las tias al final del video ....en fin.


----------



## Roedr (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La situación en Donbas es extremadamente mala para las tropas ucranianas - Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba.



Dice que en mes y medio recibirá las nuevas armas occidentales. 40k millones de armas USA son muchas armas. ¿Creéis que esto puede decantar la balanza a favor de Ucrania?.

Edito: sí, ya sé que para entonces sólo es va a quedar carne de cañón de reclutas forzosos.


----------



## terro6666 (25 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No hay nada que contar.
> Para cierta clase de gente se escriben libros y para otra clase de gente, se hacen las películas.



El papel lo aguanta todo.


----------



## kasperle1966 (25 May 2022)

*OTAN vs Rusia: qué sucede después *

_En Davos y más allá, la narrativa optimista de la OTAN suena como un disco rayado, mientras que, sobre el terreno, Rusia acumula victorias que podrían hundir el orden atlántico. _
Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con autorización del autor y cruzado con La Cuna







Tres meses después del inicio de la Operación Z de Rusia en Ucrania, la batalla de Occidente (12 por ciento) contra el Resto (88 por ciento) sigue metástasis. Sin embargo, la narrativa, curiosamente, sigue siendo la misma.
El lunes, desde Davos, el presidente ejecutivo del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, presentó al comediante y presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, en la última etapa de su gira de solicitud de armas, con un elogioso homenaje. Herr Schwab enfatizó que un actor que se hace pasar por un presidente que defiende a los neonazis cuenta con el apoyo de “toda Europa y el orden internacional”.
Se refiere, por supuesto, a todos _excepto _al 88 por ciento del planeta que suscribe el Estado de derecho, en lugar de la falsa construcción que Occidente llama un 'orden internacional basado en reglas'.
De vuelta en el mundo real, Rusia, de forma lenta pero segura, ha estado reescribiendo el arte de la guerra híbrida . Sin embargo, dentro del carnaval de las operaciones psicológicas de la OTAN, la infiltración cognitiva agresiva y el deslumbrante servilismo de los medios, se está hablando mucho del nuevo paquete de 'ayuda' estadounidense de $ 40 mil millones a Ucrania, considerado capaz de convertirse en un cambio de juego en la guerra.
Esta narrativa de "cambio de juego" es cortesía de las mismas personas que gastaron billones de dólares para asegurar Afganistán e Irak. Y vimos cómo bajó eso.
Ucrania es el Santo Grial de la corrupción internacional. Esos $ 40 mil millones pueden cambiar las reglas del juego solo para dos clases de personas: primero, el complejo militar-industrial de EE. UU., y segundo, un grupo de oligarcas ucranianos y ONG neoconservadoras, que acapararán el mercado negro de armas y ayuda humanitaria. , y luego lavar las ganancias en las Islas Caimán.
Un desglose rápido de los 40.000 millones de dólares revela que 8.700 millones de dólares se destinarán a reponer las reservas de armas de EE. UU. (por lo tanto, no irán a Ucrania en absoluto); 3.900 millones de dólares para USEUCOM (la 'oficina' que dicta las tácticas militares a Kiev); $ 5 mil millones para una "cadena global de suministro de alimentos" borrosa y no especificada; $ 6 mil millones para armas reales y "entrenamiento" a Ucrania; $9 mil millones en “asistencia económica” (que desaparecerá en bolsillos seleccionados); y $900 millones para refugiados.
Las agencias de riesgo de EE. UU. han degradado a Kiev al basurero de las entidades de préstamos sin reembolso, por lo que los grandes fondos de inversión estadounidenses se están deshaciendo de Ucrania, dejando a la Unión Europea (UE) y sus estados miembros como la única opción del país.
Pocos de esos países, aparte de las entidades rusofóbicas como Polonia, pueden justificar ante sus propias poblaciones el envío de enormes sumas de ayuda directa a un estado fallido. Por lo tanto, le corresponderá a la maquinaria de la UE con sede en Bruselas hacer _lo _ _suficiente _para mantener a Ucrania en un coma económico, independientemente de cualquier contribución de los estados miembros y las instituciones.
Estos 'préstamos' de la UE, principalmente en forma de envíos de armas, siempre pueden ser reembolsados por las exportaciones de trigo de Kiev. Esto ya está sucediendo a pequeña escala a través del puerto de Constanta en Rumania, donde el trigo ucraniano llega en barcazas por el Danubio y se carga en docenas de buques de carga todos los días. O, a través de convoyes de camiones rodando con la raqueta de armas por trigo. Sin embargo, el trigo ucraniano seguirá alimentando al occidente rico, no a los ucranianos empobrecidos.
Además, espere que la OTAN presente este verano otra operación psicológica monstruosa para defender su derecho divino (no legal) de ingresar al Mar Negro con buques de guerra para escoltar a los barcos ucranianos que transportan trigo. Los medios pro-OTAN lo presentarán como si Occidente fuera 'salvado' de la crisis alimentaria mundial, que resulta ser _directamente _por paquetes seriales e histéricos de sanciones occidentales.
*Polonia apuesta por la anexión blanda *
De hecho, la OTAN está aumentando masivamente su 'apoyo' a Ucrania a través de la frontera occidental con Polonia. Eso está en sintonía con los dos objetivos generales de Washington: primero, una 'guerra larga', al estilo de la insurgencia, como Afganistán en la década de 1980, con los yihadistas reemplazados por mercenarios y neonazis. En segundo lugar, las sanciones instrumentalizadas para “debilitar” a Rusia, militar y económicamente.
Otros objetivos permanecen sin cambios, pero están subordinados a los dos principales: asegurarse de que los demócratas sean reelegidos a mitad de mandato (eso no va a suceder); regar el complejo industrial-militar con fondos que se reciclan como sobornos (lo que ya está sucediendo); y mantener la hegemonía del dólar estadounidense por todos los medios (complicado: el mundo multipolar se está arreglando ).
Un objetivo clave que se está alcanzando con asombrosa facilidad es la destrucción de la economía alemana y, en consecuencia, de la UE, con una gran parte de las empresas supervivientes que acabarán siendo vendidas a los intereses estadounidenses.
Tomemos, por ejemplo, al miembro de la junta de BMW, Milan Nedeljkovic, que dijo a Reuters que "nuestra industria representa alrededor del 37 por ciento del consumo de gas natural en Alemania", que se hundirá sin los suministros de gas rusos.
El plan de Washington es mantener la nueva 'guerra larga' en un nivel no demasiado incandescente, piense en Siria durante la década de 2010, alimentada por filas de mercenarios y con escaladas periódicas de la OTAN por parte de cualquiera, desde Polonia y los enanos bálticos hasta Alemania.
La semana pasada, ese lastimoso eurócrata que se hacía pasar por Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, delató el juego al adelantar la próxima reunión del Consejo de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE.
Borrell admitió que “el conflicto será largo” y “la prioridad de los Estados miembros de la UE” en Ucrania “consiste en el suministro de armamento pesado”.
Luego, el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, se reunió con Zelensky en Kiev. La gran cantidad de acuerdos que ambos firmaron indican que Varsovia tiene la intención de beneficiarse generosamente de la guerra para mejorar su influencia político-militar, económica y cultural en el oeste de Ucrania. Los ciudadanos polacos podrán ser elegidos para los órganos gubernamentales de Ucrania e incluso aspirar a convertirse en jueces constitucionales .
En la práctica, eso significa que Kiev está prácticamente transfiriendo la gestión del estado fallido de Ucrania a Polonia. Varsovia ni siquiera tendrá que enviar tropas. Llámalo una anexión suave.
*La apisonadora en movimiento *
Tal como está, la situación en el campo de batalla se puede examinar en este mapa . Las comunicaciones interceptadas del comando ucraniano revelan su objetivo de construir una defensa en capas desde Poltava a través de Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhia, Krivoy Rog y Nikolaev, que resulta ser un escudo para la ya fortificada Odessa. Nada de eso garantiza el éxito contra el ataque ruso entrante.
Siempre es importante recordar que la Operación Z comenzó el 24 de febrero con alrededor de 150 000 combatientes, y definitivamente no las fuerzas de élite de Rusia. Y, sin embargo, liberaron Mariupol y destruyeron el batallón de élite neonazi Azov en cuestión de solo cincuenta días, limpiando una ciudad de 400,000 personas con bajas mínimas.
Mientras luchaban en una guerra real sobre el terreno, no esos bombardeos indiscriminados de EE. UU. desde el aire, en un país enorme contra un gran ejército, enfrentando múltiples desafíos técnicos, financieros y logísticos, los rusos también lograron liberar Kherson, Zaporizhia y prácticamente toda el área. de los 'bebés gemelos', las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.
El comandante de las fuerzas terrestres de Rusia, el general Aleksandr Dvornikov, tiene misiles turboalimentados, artillería y ataques aéreos a un ritmo cinco veces más rápido que durante la primera fase de la Operación Z, mientras que los ucranianos, en general, tienen poco o muy poco combustible, municiones para artillería, especialistas capacitados, drones y radares.
Lo que los generales estadounidenses de sillón y televisión simplemente no pueden comprender es que en la visión de Rusia de esta guerra, que el experto militar Andrei Martyanov define como una "operación policial y de armas combinadas", los dos objetivos principales son la destrucción de todos los activos militares del enemigo mientras se preserva la vida de sus propios soldados.
Entonces, si bien perder tanques no es un gran problema para Moscú, perder vidas sí lo es. Y eso explica esos bombardeos rusos masivos; cada objetivo militar debe ser destruido definitivamente. Los golpes de precisión son cruciales.
Existe un acalorado debate entre los expertos militares rusos sobre por qué el Ministerio de Defensa no busca una victoria estratégica rápida. Podrían haber reducido Ucrania a escombros, al estilo estadounidense, en poco tiempo. Eso no va a suceder. Los rusos prefieren avanzar lento y seguro, en una especie de patrón de apisonadora. Solo avanzan después de que los zapadores hayan vigilado completamente el terreno; después de todo, hay minas por todas partes.
El patrón general es inconfundible, cualquiera que sea el aluvión de giros de la OTAN. Las pérdidas ucranianas se están volviendo exponenciales: hasta 1.500 muertos o heridos cada día, todos los días. Si hay 50.000 ucranianos en los calderos de Donbass, se habrán ido a finales de junio.
Ucrania debe haber perdido hasta 20.000 soldados solo en Mariupol y sus alrededores. Esa es una derrota militar masiva, superando en gran medida a Debaltsevo en 2015 y anteriormente a Ilovaisk en 2014. Las pérdidas cerca de Izyum pueden ser incluso mayores que en Mariupol. Y ahora vienen las derrotas en el rincón de Severodonetsk.
Estamos hablando aquí de las mejores fuerzas ucranianas. Ni siquiera importa que solo el 70 por ciento de las armas occidentales enviadas por la OTAN lleguen al campo de batalla: el principal problema es que los mejores soldados se van... se van... se van y no serán reemplazados. Los neonazis de Azov, la brigada 24, la brigada 36, varias brigadas de asalto aéreo: todas sufrieron pérdidas de más del 60 por ciento o fueron completamente demolidas.
Así que la cuestión clave, como han subrayado varios expertos militares rusos, no es cuándo 'perderá' Kiev como punto de no retorno; es _cuántos soldados está dispuesto a perder Moscú para llegar a este punto. _
Toda la defensa ucraniana se basa en la artillería. Entonces, las batallas clave que se avecinan involucran artillería de largo alcance. Habrá problemas, porque EE. UU. está a punto de entregar sistemas M270 MLRS con munición guiada con precisión, capaces de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 70 kilómetros o más.
Rusia, sin embargo, tiene un contraataque: el Pequeño Complejo Operativo-Táctico Hermes, que utiliza municiones de alta precisión, posibilidad de guía láser y un alcance de más de 100 kilómetros. Y pueden trabajar en conjunto con los sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir ya producidos en masa.
*El barco que se hunde *
Ucrania, dentro de sus fronteras actuales, ya es cosa del pasado. Georgy Muradov, representante permanente de Crimea ante el presidente de Rusia y viceprimer ministro del gobierno de Crimea, es inflexible: “Ucrania en la forma en que estaba, creo, ya no permanecerá. Esto ya es la antigua Ucrania”.
El Mar de Azov se ha convertido ahora en un “mar de uso conjunto” por parte de Rusia y la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), según ha confirmado Muradov.
Mariupol será restaurado. Rusia ha tenido mucha experiencia en este negocio tanto en Grozny como en Crimea. El corredor terrestre Rusia-Crimea está en marcha. Cuatro hospitales de cinco en Mariupol ya han reabierto y ha vuelto el transporte público, así como tres gasolineras.
La pérdida inminente de Severodonetsk y Lysichansk hará sonar serias alarmas en Washington y Bruselas, porque eso representará el principio del fin del régimen actual en Kiev. Y eso, a todos los efectos prácticos, y más allá de toda la retórica elevada de "Occidente está contigo", significa que los jugadores pesados no se animarán exactamente a apostar por un barco que se hunde.
En el frente de las sanciones, Moscú sabe exactamente qué esperar, como lo detalló el Ministro de Desarrollo Económico, Maxim Reshetnikov: “Rusia parte del hecho de que las sanciones en su contra son una tendencia bastante a largo plazo, y del hecho de que el giro hacia Asia, la aceleración de la reorientación hacia los mercados del este, hacia los mercados asiáticos es una dirección estratégica para Rusia. Haremos todo lo posible para integrarnos en las cadenas de valor precisamente junto con los países asiáticos, junto con los países árabes, junto con América del Sur”.
En cuanto a los esfuerzos para "intimidar a Rusia", sería prudente que los jugadores escucharan el sonido hipersónico de 50 misiles de última generación Sarmat listos para el combate este otoño, como explicó el jefe de Roscosmos, Dmitry Rogozin.
Las reuniones de esta semana en Davos sacan a la luz otra alineación que se está formando en la batalla mundial unipolar versus multipolar. Rusia, los bebés gemelos, Chechenia y aliados como Bielorrusia ahora se enfrentan a los 'líderes de Davos', en otras palabras, la élite occidental combinada, con algunas excepciones como el primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orban.
Zelensky estará bien. Está protegido por fuerzas especiales . Según los informes, la familia vive en una mansión de $ 8 millones en Israel. Es dueño de una villa de $ 34 millones en Miami Beach y otra en Toscana. Los ucranianos promedio fueron engañados, robados y, en muchos casos, asesinados por la pandilla de Kiev que él preside: oligarcas, fanáticos del servicio de seguridad (SBU), neonazis. Y los ucranianos que queden (10 millones ya han huido) seguirán siendo tratados como prescindibles.
Mientras tanto, el presidente ruso Vladimir “el nuevo Hitler” Putin no tiene ninguna prisa por poner fin a este drama más grande que la vida que está arruinando y pudriendo el ya de por sí decadente occidente hasta la médula. ¿Por qué debería? Lo intentó todo, desde 2007, en el frente de "por qué no podemos llevarnos bien". Putin fue totalmente rechazado. Así que ahora es el momento de sentarse, relajarse y observar la Decadencia de Occidente.

NATO vs Russia: what happens next | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

El famoso chaval. Lo que tiene en la mano es una nueva tableta de chocolate que lleva su imagen.


----------



## Xan Solo (25 May 2022)

Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras. 
Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Rusia en España_ ✔_

No hay persona adecuada que sea indiferente a las tragedias de la gente inocente. Especialmente cuando se trata de niños. Así que queríamos completar la publicación del 19 de mayo en la cual El País muestra fotos escalofriantes de los niños heridos en el ataque a la estación de tren de #Kramatorsk.

El 8 de abril el ataque con un misil contra una estación de tren en Kramatorsk desde Dobropolie, ciudad de la región de Donetsk a 45 km al suroeste de Kramatorsk en una zona controlada por las fuerzas ucranianas, dejó al menos 50 muertos y unos 100 heridos. El Ministerio de Defensa de nuestro país señaló que en esa fecha las fuerzas rusas no apuntaban objetivos en Kramatorsk. Además, subrayó que los misiles tácticos Tochka-U, cuyos restos se habían encontrado junto al lugar del suceso, los utilizan unicamente las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Específicamente este sistema de misiles sólo estaba en servicio en la 19.ª Brigada Especial de Misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo el mando del coronel Fiódor Yaroshévich.

La investigación continúa recogiendo pruebas. *El análisis de las piezas de misiles* encontradas en el lugar de los ataques demostró que las municiones con los números de identificación Sh89455, Sh89464 y Sh89466, fabricadas en 1989 y en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se habían utilizado para bombardear objetivos en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Estimada Señora Directora, consideramos importante que los medios de comunicación utilicen *fuentes verificadas* en especial en temas sensibles vinculados con las víctimas de conflicto militar. En el artículo faltaba señalar el *verdadero autor de este hecho* que causó tanta desgracia humana.

_Sección de Prensa de la Embajada de Rusia en España_

t.me/EmbajadaRusaEs/573


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

[


Jotagb dijo:


> Y aún sigue estando más barata que aquí.



veamos 4,60 $ * 0,94 = 4,32 € y 4,32/3,78= 1,14 € por litro ... Pues si, esta a la mitad de precio. Es que en esta guerra no se trata de que pierdan los americanos sino que pierdas tu.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El papel lo aguanta todo.



y azovstal también


----------



## JAG63 (25 May 2022)




----------



## delhierro (25 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.



La alta tecnologia se agota rapido. Los yanquis arrasan porque guerrean de forma controlada, con paises de otro nivel.

En una guerra a gran escala, al final es la infanteria , la artillería, y los tanques los que deciden. Como se ve en esta donde hasta los ucranianos tienen defensa AA aunque los rusos la han machacado mucho, la aviación, los drones de ataque son muy expectaculares pero habiendo defensa no deciden nada.

No veo a los yanquis al asalto de Mariupol contra fuerzas bien armadas, con comunicaciones y del primer mundo, teniendo el exito que han tenido los rusos.

Eso si son unos zotes en el plano politico y propagandistico. Esto lo podrian tener ya ganado, esa retirada de Kiev les dio a Zelenki en realidad a los anglos que son los que le mueven todo, una excusa para vender a los pardillos que iban a ganar. De otra forma las rendiciones masivas hubieran empezado bastante antes. No tener un presidente en el exilio es otro error, y no documentar y publicitar muertos y capturados ya es para sustituir al que se encarga de la guerra sicologica, suponiendo que exista el cargo. A veces lo dudo.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)

*EEUU califica el plan de pasaportes rusos para zonas separatistas como un intento de "subyugar" a ucranianos.*
Estados Unidos denuncia el plan de Rusia para acelerar la concesión de su ciudadanía *en áreas separatistas de Ucrania* como un nuevo esfuerzo para someter a los habitantes de esas zonas bajo su control en el marco de la invasión del país vecino.

El portavoz del Departamento de Estado, *Ned Price*, ha expresado este mièrcoles la reocupación de Washington de que el plan para facilitar el acceso a pasaportes rusos sea parte del *"intento de Rusia de subyugar al pueblo de Ucrania, de imponer su voluntad por la fuerza".*

"Eso es algo que rechazaríamos enérgicamente", ha declarado Ned Price ante los periodistas en Washington.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La única forma esto sea cierto es que el forero que dijo que había leído información sobre que habían cruzado el rio estuviese en lo cierto. Porque cuesta creer que las tropas Rusas llegasen hasta Lisychansk desde el sur, incluso con un colapso de las defensas Ucras.
> 
> Habrá que esperar confirmación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk




Aquí está esto de las 13:31 . MAZUSTEo ZARGON creo q lo publicó. Pero creo q en algún otro sitio tipo B Rhozin.


----------



## ZARGON (25 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

El.mapande Cryfar , ese famoso enlace de maps, sigue dando esa localidad como rusa.


----------



## terro6666 (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y azovstal también



Y Kiev ni te digo


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.



Los americanos siempre han sido muy peliculeros; siempre ganan los buenos en las películas y siempre ellos son los buenos, y así nos hemos tragado la propaganda desde la IIGM.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## Artedi (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>





piru dijo:


> Le falta el cubata en la mano.



_Cherchez la femme._

Creedme.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y Kiev ni te digo



Y moscú? corríjeme si me equivoco pero Rusia lleva 0% de territorio perdido no? pa ser un ejército dimitri contra la otan y tal ni tan mal eh?


----------



## coscorron (25 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dice que en mes y medio recibirá las nuevas armas occidentales. 40k millones de armas USA son muchas armas. ¿Creéis que esto puede decantar la balanza a favor de Ucrania?.
> 
> Edito: sí, ya sé que para entonces sólo es va a quedar carne de cañón de reclutas forzosos.



Si en tres meses se han pulido unos 15000 millones de euros y el resultado es que tienen al ejercito ucraniano en un posición bastante comprometida pues es bastante posible que la llegada de esos 40000 no sea un factor decisivo y menos si lo que entra no es material de primera y con gente capaz de usarlo. Eso si, los que fabrican Javalin estan muy contentos.


----------



## bigmaller (25 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


>


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 May 2022)

No entiendo nada, si es cierto.

Kadyrov dijo que planea atacar a Polonia “Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en #Polonia . Después de #Ucrania , si hay un pedido, mostraremos lo que somos capaces de hacer en 6 segundos. Mejor quita tus armas (polacas) de los mercenarios”.




Polonia acaba de reforzar su pesado arsenal militar a lo largo de la frontera con Bielorrusia. Según periodistas polacos, #Polonia se prepara para entrar en el conflicto armado en #Ucrania 




Se han entregado existencias de repuestos y municiones para el #Poland Mig-29 a la aviación de #Ucrania , que permanece activa a pesar de las afirmaciones del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y moscú? corríjeme si me equivoco pero Rusia lleva 0% de territorio perdido no? pa ser un ejército dimitri contra la otan y tal ni tan mal eh?



Alguna incursión intentaron en territorio ruso pero salieron mal parados los que lo intentaron…


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.


----------



## rejon (25 May 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 May 2022)

En la frontera con #Polonia se vieron remolques con obuses M777 para #Ucrania equipados con equipos por Excalibur y sistema de control de fuego digital.


----------



## terro6666 (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y moscú? corríjeme si me equivoco pero Rusia lleva 0% de territorio perdido no? pa ser un ejército dimitri contra la otan y tal ni tan mal eh?



Es el ejército invasor y de lo conquistado ya a vuelto a perder la mitad, y no olvidemos que es un gigante contra un enano, yo no veo ninguna victoria Rusa, veo pequeños avances en un sitio, 10 km en 12 días, muy poco, en la mitad de tiempos los Ukras liberaron Jarkiv.


----------



## Nico (25 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se han entregado existencias de repuestos y municiones para el #Poland Mig-29 a la aviación de #Ucrania , que permanece activa a pesar de las afirmaciones del Ministerio de Defensa.




Así es, en Twitter demuestran una gran actividad.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es el ejército invasor y de lo conquistado ya a vuelto a perder la mitad, y no olvidemos que es un gigante contra un enano, yo no veo ninguna victoria Rusa, veo pequeños avances en un sitio, 10 km en 12 días, muy poco, en la mitad de tiempos los Ukras liberaron Jarkiv.



un enano dopado hasta las cejas, yo lo que veo es todo lugansk libre en 48 horas, melitopol, briansk, jerson, mariupol, más de 2000000 de personas vivían ahí, y jarkov nunca fue liberado al no haber entrado jamás en la ciudad, si te refieres al oblast, mírate el mapa
de evacuación a retirada ordenada y así hasta odessa, disfútalo follapiratas


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (25 May 2022)

Bueno, los panfletos parece que ya se han cansado de panfletear. Parece que se han relajado, será que Ucrania ya ha recuperado todo y han echado a los rusos


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto me suena de pasar en mi propio país, y por eso lo entiendo muy bien.



VÍDEO: Mariúpol, 9 de mayo de 2014: aniversario de la victoria soviética. La policía y fuerzas armadas del gobierno de Kiev abren fuego. 20 muertos | Burbuja.info

(2) Año 2014: Zelenski: "Dejen a los rusos hablar su idioma. Rusos y ucranianos somos pueblos hermanos" | Burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (25 May 2022)

Comentan que en la isla de las culebras se puede estar preparando otro 'festejo'
ucro, ya que se está repitiendo la concentración de espionaje aérea OTANico
intensivo en la zona, al igual que ocurrió en el anterior y desastroso asalto.
Habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que en la isla de las culebras se puede estar preparando otro 'festejo'
> ucro, ya que se está repitiendo la concentración de espionaje aérea OTANico
> intensivo en la zona, al igual que ocurrió en el anterior y desastroso asalto.
> Habrá que estar atentos.



No creo, son ukropitecos pero a tanta estulticia no llega ni gaviotón


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Dice el narigudo de los cuellos de Elvis que hay que derrotar a Putin para preservar "su civilización"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070333
> 
> ...



¿Desde cuando el saqueo y la ley de la selva son civilizaciones?


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> yo hasta que no lo diga superyago y lo refrende gaviotón.....



¿Quién es gaviotón?


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (25 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Excelente reportaje de Shane Harris.
> 
> Este bloqueo ruso provoca escasez de alimentos que generará un nuevo flujo desestabilizador de refugiados desde África y Oriente Medio hacia Europa.
> 
> ...



Llegado este punto lo único que te puedo decir es que eres un subnormal profundo. Una lástima ...

Cuándo les ha importado a todos los hinjenieros sociales todo eso que comentas, retrasado?


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Quién es gaviotón?



El pingüino gilipollenski, cm del partido de la gaviota


----------



## capitán almeida (25 May 2022)

ye lo que hay parguelinas putaotánicas


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

para todos.los anglos maricones

esto es un niño con el que me identifico

no mata a todos los de su colegio

yo quiero estar en su mundo y no en la mierda de netflix

VIVA RUSIA


----------



## Prophet (25 May 2022)

Cómo molaría que nuestro clapham se pasará a comentar en los videos de Gmitu. Loles como soles.


----------



## Arraki (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Eso es el trailer de "Al borde del abismo"una pelicula de Max Fadeev donde presenta una crónica con imágenes reales sucedidas en 2 meses en la batalla de Mariupol. Desde que llegó el batallón Somalí hasta que se despejo Azovstal.



Lo desconocía y espero poder verla


----------



## Mabuse (25 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.



El Solaris deTarkoswsky contra el de Sodembeg. El de Tarkosvky crea un abiente y un guión en que cada escena es tan densa que es capaz de contar casi todo el libro en su complejidad, pero cuesta seguirla y es un poco lenta. En el americano hay una bonita historia de amor y el escenario es una excusa para ver lo juapos que son todos, se ve sin pensar. Ambas son buenas películas, pero una cuenta mil cosas más que la otra, da más información en menos tiempo, es por tanto más eficiente como adaptación de una novela muy compleja y densa.


----------



## amcxxl (25 May 2022)

*Ramzan Kadyrov dijo que sus hombres llegaron a Lisichansk.*
Hay muchos mercenarios del batallón de Dzhokhar Dudayev en la ciudad.
"Hemos estado buscando una reunión con los demonios durante mucho tiempo", dijo Kadyrov.


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció que sus fuerzas armadas abrirán un corredor hacia el Mar Negro para la salida segura de barcos extranjeros del puerto de Mariupol a partir de las 08:00 horas del 25 de mayo.


Los siguientes pasos se observan en Ucrania: 1) Consolidación de un régimen pro-europeo-nacionalista. 2) Represiones contra opositores políticos. 3) Guerra. 4) Pérdida de tierras y población. 5) El colapso del país..
El gobierno ucraniano ha llegado a la 4ª etapa de este escenario, los correspondientes en Chisinau han pasado a la 2ª.


La CIA agregó dos estrellas a su pared con los "héroes" muertos de su oficina al mismo tiempo que la caída de Azovstal.


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

Los polacos tienen tradición de irresponsables; ya la SGM estalló porque jugaron a todas las bandas, se quedaron con territorio checoslovaco pactando con Hitler y a la vez pactaron con ingleses el acoso a la población alemana del pasillo de Dantzig. Ahora les han prometido que recuperarán la región de Ucrania que les quitó Hitler, y Stalin no les entregó, y para ello serán capaces de meterse en la guerra, ahora que el ejército ucraniano se hunde.


----------



## El Mercader (25 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> En la frontera con #Polonia se vieron remolques con obuses M777 para #Ucrania equipados con equipos por Excalibur y sistema de control de fuego digital.



La OTAN va a seguir escalando hasta que todo se salga de madre: Lo vengo semanas diciendo.


----------



## Von Rudel (25 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Los polacos tienen tradición de irresponsables; ya la SGM estalló porque jugaron a todas las bandas, se quedaron con territorio checoslovaco pactando con Hitler y a la vez pactaron con ingleses el acoso a la población alemana del pasillo de Dantzig. Ahora les han prometido que recuperarán la región de Ucrania que les quitó Hitler, y Stalin no les entregó, y para ello serán capaces de meterse en la guerra, ahora que el ejército ucraniano se hunde.



Los polacos dejaban a los nazis en el tema de nacionalismo, como unos tibios.


----------



## JAGGER (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ye lo que hay parguelinas putaotánicas



Bien islamonazi el orco, como vd.


----------



## No al NOM (25 May 2022)

Los polacos con ganas de recibir Fósforo a 2000 grados, interesante


----------



## pemebe (25 May 2022)

Analisis Italiano. 1 de 3
*Los rusos avanzan en el Donbass, desde Occidente más armas para Kiev*
25 de mayo de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani en Análisis del mundo

Mientras continúa el avance ruso en el Donbass, favorecido también por el repliegue de las unidades ucranianas en algunas zonas donde corren el riesgo de quedar aisladas, continúa la movilización de los países de la OTAN para suministrar armas a las fuerzas de Kiev.

Según un estudio del diario estadounidense Forbes, *Rusia controla el 20,7% del territorio de Ucrania, es decir, unos 125.000 kilómetros cuadrados: el triple de la superficie controlada por Rusia y las milicias de Donetsk y Luhansk (Crimea y parte del Donbass) a fecha de 23 de febrero,

"Rusia está ralentizando deliberadamente el ritmo de las operaciones especiales en Ucrania para permitir la evacuación y evitar víctimas civiles, de modo que los residentes abandonen los asentamientos rodeados y se creen corredores humanitarios",* dijo ayer el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu.

Una declaración calificada de "mentira" por el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, para quien *Moscú no encontró nada mejor que inventar después de "tres meses de búsqueda de explicaciones" sobre por qué "no consiguieron romper Ucrania en tres días".*

Esta tarde, *Andrei Marochko, un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la República de Donetsk. anunció que había completado el cerco de Severodonetsk cerrando también el acceso a la ciudad desde el sur, con la captura del puente sobre la única carretera que conecta la guarnición ucraniana con la retaguardia.*

El jefe de la administración militar ucraniana en Lugansk, S*ergiy Gaidai, negó que el ejército ruso vaya a aislar la región del resto de Ucrania y a bloquear la autopista Lysychansk-Bakhmut, informó Ukrinform. "La región de Lugansk no está aislada. La carretera Lysychansk-Bakhmut no está bloqueada. El acceso a Lysychansk y Severodonetsk está disponible".*

El embajador de la autoproclamada República Popular de Luhansk en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, había dicho esta mañana que las fuerzas separatistas prorrusas de la región, junto con el ejército ruso y combatientes de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk, habían roto las defensas ucranianas en la región de Luhansk.

*"La defensa ucraniana se está derrumbando. Se está llevando a cabo un asalto activo en Zolote. Las tropas avanzan hacia Maloryazantsevo.* Parte de la estratégica carretera Lysichansk-Artemovsk está bajo el fuego total de las fuerzas aliadas. E*sto ha provocado la imposibilidad casi total de abastecer a las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk", escribió Miroshnik en Telegram, recogido por el diario británico The Guardian.*

Noticia por confirmar, a la que se añade la difundida por *el portavoz de las milicias de la República Popular de Luhansk, Ivan Filiponenko, que anunció la "liberación" de la aldea de Toshkovka,* en la región de Luhansk, publicando en las redes sociales el vídeo de las operaciones militares.

En las últimas horas, el líder de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), Denis Pushilin, había afirmado que las fuerzas conjuntas de Rusia y la RPD están luchando para tomar el control total de la ciudad de Lyman y ya han capturado la mitad de ella, según rumores no confirmados, capturando allí a 500 soldados ucranianos.

Lyman se encuentra a 15 kilómetros al noreste de Sloviansk, al oeste de Severodonetsk, donde más de 2.000 soldados ucranianos corren el riesgo de ser cercados.

"En la región de Luhansk, las fuerzas rusas están atacando Severodonetsk y Hirske en todas las direcciones. Los rusos han aportado una gran cantidad de medios y mantienen helicópteros y armas pesadas en alerta. La carretera entre Lisychansk y Bajmut está siendo atacada constantemente y en ella operan saboteadores enemigos", informó en Telegram Serhii Haidai, gobernador ucraniano de Luhansk, quien calcula que en la zona hay desplegados 25 grupos de combate rusos.

La caída de Lyman, en el norte, y de Bakhmut, en el sur, invadida por los rusos desde la cercana Popasna, estrecharía aún más la pinza que amenaza con cerrar en una bolsa a las tropas ucranianas desplegadas más al este.

Más al sur, *según fuentes rusas, los contratistas del Grupo Wagner han tomado Svetlodarsk, un bastión de las defensas ucranianas entre las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk del que se habían retirado las tropas de Kiev*.

En Kherson, una región al norte de Crimea conquistada en las primeras etapas del conflicto, *los separatistas prorrusos exigen que Moscú instale una base militar en la región*. Las agencias rusas informan de ello, señalando que Moscú aún no ha tomado una decisión al respecto.

"Debería haber una base militar de la Federación Rusa en la región de Kherson. Lo pediremos, y toda la población está interesada", dijo el subdirector de la administración creada por los rusos, Kirill Stremousov. La última palabra, explicó, "la tiene el Ministerio de Defensa, que se coordinará con nosotros".

En realidad, la declaración parece reiterar la voluntad de la nueva administración de la región, donde desde principios de mayo la moneda utilizada es el rublo, de convertirse en parte integrante de la Federación Rusa. Después de todo, la proximidad de Kherson al frente de Mikolayv hace que la presencia militar de Moscú sea constante y masiva en la actualidad, e incluso en el futuro *es difícil suponer que Moscú no tenga la intención de guarnecer una zona que constituye la "puerta de entrada" a Crimea.

"La simplificación del procedimiento para obtener la ciudadanía rusa para los residentes de las regiones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson sanciona que los dos territorios nunca volverán a Ucrania.*

En todas las zonas permanentemente ocupadas por las fuerzas rusas y en las repúblicas de Donetsk (DPR) y Luhansk (LPR), diversas fuentes documentan la eliminación de artefactos explosivos, la limpieza de escombros y la reconstrucción.

En las playas de Mariupol, los ingenieros rusos también despliegan vehículos robotizados de desminado Uran-6 para retirar las minas colocadas por las tropas ucranianas para contrarrestar un posible desembarco ruso desde el mar ( vídeo). El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, ha informado esta mañana de que "en la ciudad de Mariupol, liberada de los militantes ucranianos, en la República Popular de Donetsk, el desminado y la desmilitarización del puerto marítimo han concluido y han comenzado las operaciones regulares".

Más al norte, en el sector de Kharkiv, donde los rusos están contraatacando tras el avance ucraniano de la semana pasada, los especialistas del Cuerpo de Ingenieros han vuelto a poner en funcionamiento un puente ferroviario previamente volado.


----------



## pemebe (25 May 2022)

Analisis Italiano 2/3

*Moscú rechaza el plan de paz italiano*

El Donbass "ha decidido finalmente su destino" y "nunca volverá a Ucrania", dijo el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Moscú, Dmitri Medvédev, sobre la propuesta de paz italiana que propone la autonomía del Donbass dentro del Estado ucraniano.

Medvédev también valora la propuesta de plena autonomía de Crimea dentro de Ucrania como un pretexto para una guerra total.

*"Esto es una absoluta descortesía hacia Rusia, una amenaza a su integridad territorial y un pretexto para iniciar una guerra total. No hay ni habrá nunca una fuerza política en Rusia que acepte siquiera discutir el destino de Crimea. Eso sería una traición nacional".*

Para la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, el plan de paz de Italia para Ucrania puede ser un ejemplo de "teorización de sillón" basada en informes de los medios de comunicación. "El plan no nos ha sido enviado. Sólo tenemos información de los medios de comunicación sobre un determinado plan que el ministro italiano de Asuntos Exteriores, Luigi Di Maio, presentó a la ONU", afirmó Zakharova. No hay ninguna relación con la situación sobre el terreno. Esto tiene una correlación muy débil con la realidad objetiva", subrayó.

Al fin y al cabo, la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, dijo en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos que "Ucrania debe ganar esta guerra". Y la agresión de Putin debe ser un fracaso estratégico. Haremos todo lo posible para ayudar a los ucranianos a prevalecer y a tomar el futuro en sus manos".

En el Foro, sin embargo, Henry Kissinger, el ex secretario de Estado de EE.UU. de 98 años, expresó una opinión muy diferente, para quien Occidente no debería intentar infligir una derrota a Rusia y Ucrania debería ceder algo de territorio por la paz. *Según Kissinger, el gobierno de Kiev debe "iniciar las negociaciones antes de que surjan disturbios y tensiones que no serán fáciles de superar".*

Kissinger recordó que *Rusia forma parte de Europa y que sería un "error fatal" olvidar la posición de fuerza que ocupa en el Viejo Continente desde hace siglos y que Occidente no debe perder de vista su relación a largo plazo con Moscú, so pena de la alianza permanente y cada vez más fuerte de ésta con China. "Espero que los ucranianos sepan atemperar el heroísmo que han demostrado con sabiduría".*

Más armas para Kiev

La ofensiva en curso en la región de Donbass es "la mayor ofensiva en suelo europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial", dijo ayer el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba. Kuleba instó a los aliados de Ucrania a acelerar el suministro de armas y municiones al país, en particular los sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes (MLRS), la artillería de largo alcance y los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal (APC). "La ofensiva rusa en el Donbás es una batalla despiadada", dijo Kuleba en Twitter, añadiendo que es demasiado pronto para concluir que Ucrania ya tiene todas las armas que necesita.


*Estados Unidos ha decidido enviar 18 más de este obús de 155 mm, superando así los 100 entregados, *con convoyes de camiones civiles que transportan obuses M777 vistos en la frontera polaco-ucraniana.

Mientras que *Canadá ofreció 20.000 municiones compatibles con las armas de la OTAN ya entregadas a Kiev, incluyendo obuses M-777. *La ministra de Defensa, Anita Anand, señaló que la munición forma parte del nuevo paquete de ayuda de 500 millones de dólares aprobado por Ottawa para Kiev.

El Secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, agradeció el 23 de mayo a los 20 países que acordaron proporcionar ayuda militar adicional a Ucrania, entre ellos Italia, Grecia, Noruega, Polonia y Dinamarca, que incluye vehículos blindados, artillería y baterías de misiles costeros antibuque Harpoon Block II cedidos por las Fuerzas Armadas danesas y que se desplegarán en la zona de Odesa para contrarrestar la Flota rusa del Mar Negro.

*El anuncio de la entrega de estas armas puede indicar que los ucranianos se están quedando sin reservas de misiles antibuque Neptun, cuya producción puede haberse suspendido tras los bombardeos rusos de las instalaciones industriales-militares ucranianas.*

Nueva Zelanda desplegará 30 instructores, además de los 66 que ya se encuentran en el Reino Unido, para apoyar el entrenamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en suelo británico, informó la primera ministra neozelandesa, Jacinda Ardern. "Los soldados estarán destinados en el Reino Unido hasta finales de julio", dijo Ardern, "y *entrenarán a los soldados ucranianos en el uso de los "cañones ligeros" L119, obuses de 105 mm de los que se ha entregado a Kiev un número no especificado.*

Según fuentes de la prensa polaca, *Varsovia ha entregado a Ucrania casi todo el stock de piezas de repuesto y armas para los aviones de combate MiG-29, *mientras que Portugal proporcionará 250 millones de euros en ayuda financiera a Ucrania, según ha anunciado el Primer Ministro portugués Antonio Costa.

*La entrada de vehículos blindados alemanes es más lenta. Berlín suministrará a partir de mediados de julio los primeros 15 vehículos blindados antiaéreos Gepard de los 50 prometidos a Ucrania,* después de formar al personal ucraniano y de entregar 60.000 cartuchos de munición para cañones KDA de 35 mm.


----------



## quinciri (25 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El pingüino gilipollenski, cm del partido de la gaviota



¿sera Rejon?
Que tiempos aquellos en que no lo tenia en el ignorar !!


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)

. Rusia: Militares ucranianos despliegan artillería en el territorio de un hospital y un dispensario en Sláviansk, en Donbass


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 May 2022)

Los ucras se han convertido en unos grandes especialistas en evacuaciones ...


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los ucras se han convertido en unos grandes especialistas en evacuaciones ...




estos ya estan kiev viendo eurovision...
los bmp.ukros son coches de formula 1

joder si es que pasan a otro grupo a 100 km hora


no les gustan las bombas rusas..

los septznats rusos acojonan.. esto tiene 2 telediarios

muy pronto rusia sera de nuevo un imperio


----------



## Julc (25 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los ucras se han convertido en unos grandes especialistas en evacuaciones ...



No veas cómo se diferencia el ruso del ucraniano.
Está claro que son dos idiomas completamente diferentes.


----------



## amcxxl (25 May 2022)

Medios: escuela ucraniana después del bombardeo.
Narrador: escuela ucraniana antes del bombardeo.


Los residentes de Genichesk en la región de #Kherson comenzaron a recibir una asignación de 10 mil rublos


El #EjércitoRuso entregó alrededor de 70 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de la región de #Kharkov.


Rusia abasteció al mercado mundial con más de 400.000 toneladas de cereales obtenidos de #Zaporizhzhia y #Kherson liberados


Ucrania critica a Henry Kissinger por decir que el país debe ceder tierras a Rusia
No importa, Rusia tomará los 8 Oblasts enumerados en su fase II


----------



## Zhukov (25 May 2022)

El parte de hoy, con sus grandezas y sus miserias, así es la guerra









Parte de guerra 25/05/2022


HOY 25 Mayo Gleb Bazov_ 05:00 Frente de Kharkov Después de los ataques rusos en Kiev, las fuerzas ucranianas estacionadas en el asentamiento se retiraron a las afueras de Siratono 09:00 Toshkovka h…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No veas cómo se diferencia el ruso del ucraniano.
> Está claro que son dos idiomas completamente diferentes.




jjaja lo dices por el dabai dabai dabai

hay que joderse que por una guerra civil tengamos que andar todos sin diesel

pero es que esta guerra solo es otra excusa... como lo virus y los extraterrestres que ya os aviso estan al caer...


----------



## Sinjar (25 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070277


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 May 2022)

No se como calificarlo, supongo que esta troleando a sus compatiotras.


----------



## piru (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Aquí está esto de las 13:31 . MAZUSTEo ZARGON creo q lo publicó. Pero creo q en algún otro sitio tipo B Rhozin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070358



Si la han tomado, desde la montaña de tiza de Bilohorivka tienen a 5km la carretera a Severodonietsk. Por ahí ya no sale nadie.



Edito: por el informe de Zhukov veo que no es la Bilohorivka del río Donets, es la que está más al sur, en la carretera Soledar-Lisichansk al norte de Popasna


----------



## pemebe (25 May 2022)

Analisis Italiano 3/3. Buen resumen de la situacion actual.

*Suministros complejos*

Aunque Kiev no divulga ninguna información sobre las pérdidas que ha sufrido en casi tres meses de guerra, *las reiteradas y desesperadas peticiones a los aliados occidentales de equipos de todo tipo revelan que, a estas alturas, todos los arsenales ucranianos han sido destruidos o capturados por los rusos en la batalla o alcanzados en la retaguardia por misiles balísticos y de crucero lanzados desde rampas terrestres, aviones y barcos rusos.

Los tanques, las piezas de artillería y los vehículos blindados u oruga son fácilmente detectables por el reconocimiento aéreo y por satélite ruso, que ataca cada noche las bases,* los depósitos y las infraestructuras militares donde se concentra la ayuda militar occidental y cuya entrega a la línea del frente se hace cada vez más difícil por la destrucción sistemática de los puentes y las líneas ferroviarias ucranianas.

*El 21 de mayo, Moscú anunció que había destruido con misiles Kalibr en la región de Zhytomyr un "gran cargamento" de suministros "procedentes de Estados Unidos y países europeos" *para Kiev tras la invasión rusa del país.

El 23 de mayo, *los rusos anunciaron que habían llevado a cabo ataques aéreos contra un depósito de armas en la región oriental de Donbass, utilizado para almacenar balas para los obuses M777 estadounidenses, algunas de las cuales fueron filmadas a bordo de remolques de camiones civiles que se dirigían a la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania.*

Las rutas de suministro militar se concentran a través de las fronteras polaca y eslovaca. El aeropuerto de Rzeszów-Jasionka y el puerto de Gdansk se han convertido en el centro de operaciones más importante para los buques y los vuelos de carga de los C-17 estadounidenses, los aviones de transporte militar A-400M y C-130 europeos y los Antonov 124 ucranianos que se dirigen a las naciones que proporcionan armas y equipos.

*El aspecto más complejo en la operación de abastecimiento de los arsenales de Kiev es el cruce de la frontera ucraniana de armamento y vehículos de dimensiones tales que es difícil ocultarlos en los trenes, pero también en los camiones civiles con remolques cuya carga se cubre con lonas para ocultar su contenido.

Parece que se utilizaron furgonetas civiles para transportar los lanzamisiles portátiles a Ucrania, al igual que hoy parece que se utilizan camiones y trenes para los tanques y cañones, y que luego se esconden en garajes o almacenes subterráneos, incluso en instalaciones civiles. *Los rusos, que parecen contar con un eficiente servicio de inteligencia en Ucrania, han declarado en repetidas ocasiones que han atacado centros comerciales utilizados por las fuerzas ucranianas en incursiones nocturnas con misiles para almacenar armas, municiones y vehículos suministrados por los aliados occidentales.

*El uso de vehículos e infraestructuras civiles los convierte en objetivos militares legítimos, pero permite a la propaganda de Kiev denunciar como crímenes los bombardeos del enemigo contra objetivos civiles.

El éxito en el desafío en torno a los suministros militares occidentales a Ucrania *depende, por tanto, de varias variables: l*a cantidad de armas que se pongan a disposición, la rapidez con la que se suministren, la velocidad con la que se pueda entrenar a los ucranianos para emplearlas, la capacidad de resguardarlas de las incursiones rusas y la posibilidad de hacerlas llegar a la línea del frente del Donbass,* donde las tropas ucranianas pierden terreno cada día bajo el embate de la ofensiva rusa.

¿Hacia una mayor implicación angloamericana? 

El General Mark Milley, Jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas de EE.UU., añadió que se están manteniendo conversaciones sobre los nuevos requisitos de formación de las tropas ucranianas y el posible despliegue de personal militar estadounidense en suelo ucraniano.

Indiscreciones que han circulado en la prensa estadounidense en los últimos días afirman que el Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos está discutiendo el envío de tropas de fuerzas especiales a Ucrania para proteger la embajada estadounidense en Kiev.

Sin embargo, el propio Milley (en la foto de abajo) había declarado el 23 de mayo que ese despliegue no estaba en la agenda por el momento y que cualquier decisión al respecto recaería exclusivamente en el presidente Joe Biden. "El Departamento de Defensa", continuó Milley, "está desarrollando cursos de acción con respecto a Ucrania, pero todavía no se ha presentado al Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin ninguna opción para desplegar fuerzas estadounidenses en el país.

El periódico The Wall Street Journala informó el 22 de mayo de que la administración estadounidense está considerando el uso de fuerzas especiales para proporcionar mayor seguridad a la sede diplomática en la capital de Ucrania.

Fuentes anónimas citadas por el periódico precisaron que la única función del envío de militares estadounidenses a Kiev sería garantizar la seguridad de la embajada, pero e*s realmente difícil de creer que se puedan desplegar equipos de fuerzas especiales para la protección del perímetro o de la zona de una embajada, una tarea que suele encomendarse al Cuerpo de Marines.

No se puede descartar que una posible misión en la embajada sea una tapadera para desempeñar un papel más directo en el entrenamiento o el apoyo a las fuerzas especiales en Kiev.*

Desde Londres, por otra parte, llegó el desmentido del plan de enviar unidades de la Royal Navy al Mar Negro para escoltar a los buques mercantes que transportaban grano desde el puerto ucraniano de Odessa, bloqueado por la flota rusa*.* Así lo informó un portavoz del gobierno británico, citado por los medios de comunicación, después de que The Times informara de que el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores lituano, Gabrielius Landsbergis, había hablado con su homóloga británica, Liz Truss, sobre la creación de un "corredor de protección" desde el puerto de Odesa por parte de una coalición de voluntades.

*"El deplorable bloqueo de Odessa por parte de Putin impide que los alimentos lleguen a la gente que los necesita. Seguiremos trabajando intensamente con los socios internacionales para encontrar la forma de reanudar las exportaciones de grano desde Ucrania. Sin embargo, actualmente no hay planes para desplegar buques de guerra británicos en el Mar Negro"*, dijo el portavoz del gobierno.

Esta mañana, *Moscú ha anunciado para hoy la apertura de un "corredor humanitario" para la salida de barcos extranjeros del puerto de Mariupol en el Mar Negro*, según informa la agencia de noticias rusa Interfax citando al jefe del Centro de Control de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El parte de hoy, con sus grandezas y sus miserias, así es la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vamos a ver mucha fosa comun hecha por ukros

europa esta pagando a asesinos


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

*José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*


----------



## El-Mano (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si en tres meses se han pulido unos 15000 millones de euros y el resultado es que tienen al ejercito ucraniano en un posición bastante comprometida pues es bastante posible que la llegada de esos 40000 no sea un factor decisivo y menos si lo que entra no es material de primera y con gente capaz de usarlo. Eso si, los que fabrican Javalin estan muy contentos.



Es que ese dinero acaba poco en ucrania, la mayoría va a ir al conglomerado militar del pentágono y en corrupciones y demás. Y lo que gasten realmente lo van a recuperar con las ventas a europa de sobra, además de dificultarle algo el trabajo a los rusos.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dice que en mes y medio recibirá las nuevas armas occidentales. 40k millones de armas USA son muchas armas. ¿Creéis que esto puede decantar la balanza a favor de Ucrania?.
> 
> Edito: sí, ya sé que para entonces sólo es va a quedar carne de cañón de reclutas forzosos.



Ucrania perdió la guerra hace años

Ucrania está partida en dos

Unos 15 millones de Ucranianos no dejarán que el norte vuelva a mandar sobre ellos, esté Rusia o no ayudándoles


----------



## frangelico (25 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Analisis Italiano 3/3. Buen resumen de la situacion actual.
> 
> *Suministros complejos*
> 
> ...



Los alemanes dijeron que ellos podían sacar 20 Mtm en 20000 trenes. Y seguramente se puede. Es cosa de sacarlo por esas dos líneas de ancho ruso que entran en Polonia y Eslovaquia y transbordar. De pronto ya eso no interesa y prefieren meter barcos en Odessa, pero esas aguas están minadas y difícilmente van a encontrar navieras que quieran meter ahí sus barcos.


----------



## Impresionante (25 May 2022)

Me parece importante:

_Putin firmó un decreto sobre un procedimiento simplificado para obtener la ciudadanía de la Federación Rusa para los residentes de las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson en Ucrania.


_


----------



## NS 4 (25 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que VOX no deja de ser un partido NWO más, dirá lo que le conviene para ganar más votos y hasta que se entera de que es eso pues hacen lo que los demás... No hay una idea o una estrategía más alla.



Si ...si la hay.

Eliminar cualquier intentona soberana...mantener al pueblo empobrecido, sometido y embrutecido.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 May 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La OTAN va a seguir escalando hasta que todo se salga de madre: Lo vengo semanas diciendo.



Es lo que más temo. USA no está dispuesta a perder la guerra. Veremos que pasa cuando este armamento empiece a diezmar a los rusos.


----------



## Roedr (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*



Es muy difícil ser un ser más turbio oscuro que la Borella.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 May 2022)

3 Kg de explosivos.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

la situacion del ejercito ukro es muy muy grave

cuando la federacion supere el frente hay barra libre...

rusia va a mandar ya miles de miembros omon


----------



## NS 4 (25 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por cierto si empieza la mili aquí otra vez nos queda algún arma en los arsenales que no hayamos vendido o regalado? me da que la gente hará la mili con fusil de madera.



Son unos putos imbeciles...todas las remesas de reserva de cetme c, facilmente reconvertible a un buen fusil tactico-operativo de los que ahora se estilan, acabaron en la India, Bangladesh...y algun otro pais africano.

Un colgao yanki tenia su sitio web donde montaba armas con restos de desecho comprados a chatarreias. Consiguio repuestos suficientes para recuperar varios cetme c en su taller.

Traia la mercancia de la India...luego tiene visos de ser totalmente cierto.

Nuestros dirigentes siempre han sido los mayores traidores a España...

Pinten el ronzal del tono que quieran...me da igual.


----------



## amcxxl (25 May 2022)

Algunos bombardeos enfermos de TOS-1A en posiciones de Uke


La región de Zaporozhye ha comenzado los preparativos para la emisión de pasaportes rusos, esto es cuestión de los próximos días: la administración de la región


Azovstal, en uno de los talleres, se descubrió una morgue donde los nacionalistas guardaban los cuerpos de los muertos.
También hay frigoríficos.
Aprox., estimacion prematura 300 cuerpos.


----------



## NS 4 (25 May 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si a mi me movilizan, exijo un CETME modelo C de los de siempre, que son los fiables. La mierda que han fabricado después que se la manden a Zielinsky.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1069779



Leete mi post anterior...y despidete...

Con el HK actual en situaciones de barrera de fuegos, o de combate real con fuego continuo en contacto con el enemigo...NO SIRVE.

Destempla y se echa a perder.


----------



## alnitak (25 May 2022)

rusia cede a turquia partes de siria

jajajajajjajajaj


----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ucrania perdió la guerra hace años
> 
> Ucrania está partida en dos
> 
> Unos 15 millones de Ucranianos no dejarán que el norte vuelva a mandar sobre ellos, esté Rusia o no ayudándoles



Discrepo, por la fuerza se consigue:

-Empezarán las persecuciones, la _*gente huirá a otros paises.*_

-La educación es fundamental

-Los medios de propaganda tb.

Cuantos han huido desde el 2014 hasta 24 de Febrero del 22 . Alguien puede darme el dato exacto de millones ? 

Si no es por las armas los del Norte ...más bien los del Oeste habrían aniquilado al Donbass. Primero físicamente y después socialmente.


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Analisis Italiano. 1 de 3
> *Los rusos avanzan en el Donbass, desde Occidente más armas para Kiev*
> 25 de mayo de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani en Análisis del mundo
> 
> ...



Rusia jamás renunciará a recuperar Odesa, una ciudad simbólica para ellos. Será dentro de un mes, el año que viene o dentro de una década, pero no renunciará jamás.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es el ejército invasor y de lo conquistado ya a vuelto a perder la mitad, y no olvidemos que es un gigante contra un enano, yo no veo ninguna victoria Rusa, veo pequeños avances en un sitio, 10 km en 12 días, muy poco, en la mitad de tiempos los Ukras liberaron Jarkiv.



Lo de Rusia es una derrota sana.


----------



## M. Priede (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*



¿Fuente?


----------



## dabuti (25 May 2022)

Buenos análisis.









Lo que nos van explicando sobre la guerra


Ucrania no estaba en la OTAN, pero la OTAN estaba en Ucrania desde 2014. Tres meses después de su inicio, comprendemos mejor el cúmulo de irresponsabilidades multilaterales que han desembocado en e…




rafaelpoch.com


----------



## damnun_infectum (25 May 2022)

.


----------



## Remequilox (25 May 2022)

Sobre el ingente cargamento de armas entregados por USA-Otan a los ucranianos.
Las primeras semanas, era sorprendente la inmensa cantidad de "trofeos" nuevecitos que los rusos y republicanos lograron incautarse. Lotes enteros en sus cajas sin desembalar, con sus garantías e instrucciones. 
Las milicias republicanas pasaron de ser unos batallones de "mataos" (muy machotes, pero que casi casi iban a la guerra con la escopeta del abuelo), a un ejército con unas cuantas unidades muy bien equipadas y de lo más moderno.
Hubo quien a la vista del desmán y descontrol, hasta aventuró una posible vía de negocio del ejército ucraniano, vendiendo bajo mano lotes de armas occidentales nuevecitas (se fingía un supuesto ataque y huida en desbandada, abandonando pertrechos, y entrega efectuada).
Hasta los jefes del negocio USA aparecieron por Kiev, para ver que sucedía con el control y seguimiento de las entregas.....
Algo se debió hacer, y el descontrol tremendo parece ser que acabó.
Hace ya unas semanas que no hay incautaciones de "trofeos" masivos nuevecitos y sin desembalar.
Y en paralelo simultaneo, han aparecido diferentes reportes ucranianos acerca de unidades que se quedan sin armas, sin municiones, que no tienen equipamiento suficiente y se niegan a ir al frente.....

Vamos, pareciera que al principio todo el monte era orégano respecto de la disponibilidad de todo tipo de armas, y claro, algunos bastantes debieron aprovechar para hacer todo tipo de negocios (incluido la venta bajo mano al enemigo).
Y que desde el viaje de Austin&Blinken a Kiev, se ha puesto "tanto" control al descontrol, que ahora simplemente las armas y pertrechos no llegan al frente.

Es lo que sucede cuando solo tienes una manta pequeña, si entregas todo tipo de armas y pertrechos, al final acabas incluso reforzando al enemigo. Y si pones un férreo y burocrático control al tema, al final los tuyos tienen que luchar a pedrada limpia.


----------



## Peineto (25 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Rusia jamás renunciará a recuperar Odesa, una ciudad simbólica para ellos. Será dentro de un mes, el año que viene o dentro de una década, pero no renunciará jamás.




Odesa es a Catalina la Grande lo que San Petersburgo a Pedro el Grande, sin olvidar que KIEV es la madre de la RUS.


----------



## Elimina (25 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se como calificarlo, supongo que esta troleando a sus compatiotras.



Espero que sea eso. La otra posibilidad es que, por lo que sea, no pueden seguir violando a la población.


----------



## Elimina (25 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*



¿Fuente para mi solaz?


----------



## frangelico (25 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Fuente?



De ser eso cierto solo podría tener origen en extorsión cuando estaba en Hacienda. Este nunca ha trabajado fuera de lo público ni ha ganado para juntar ese dinero.


----------



## Malevich (25 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Odesa es a Catalina la Grande lo que San Petersburgo a Pedro el Grande, sin olvidar que KIEV es la madre de la RUS.



Una ciudad que me gustaría conocer, portuaria y crisol de culturas y pueblos. Y fundada por un español al servicio de SM la Zarina.


----------



## ryder87 (25 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (25 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es lo que más temo. USA no está dispuesta a perder la guerra. *Veremos que pasa cuando este armamento empiece a diezmar a los rusos.*



Y éso? Es armamento mágico y mata por telepatía o qué?

Da igual todo lo que manden. La guerra no son solo cañones. Ya han mandao de todo .... ves que a los ukros les vaya bien la cosa? Para que la cosa cambiara la OTAN tendría que meter medio millón de soldaos, tanques y cañones en proporción, una buena defensa aérea que impidiera volar a los rusos y derribara sus misiles, aviones para machacar las posiciones rusas, etc....etc.... Vamos ... que va a ser que no.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)

Here are the weapons of A #US and #NATO sent to Ukraine, melted down by #Russian warplanes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Discrepo, por la fuerza se consigue:
> 
> -Empezarán las persecuciones, la _*gente huirá a otros paises.*_
> 
> ...



si claro, por la fuerza se consiguen muchas cosas.... pero estamos hablando de aproximadamente 15 millones de ucranianos que viven es su tierra natal

no es lo mismo que España quiera expulsar por la fuerza a los gallegos de Galicia que expulsar a los gallegos de Murcia, no se si me explico....


----------



## Aeneas (25 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Joder. Es de los vídeos más duros que he visto de la guerra. No porque sea una carnicería o sangriento. Sino por la parte psicológica. La no se están disparando a un tío a cientos de metros con un rifle o kilómetros con artillería, sino prácticamente cara a cara.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Aquí está esto de las 13:31 . MAZUSTEo ZARGON creo q lo publicó. Pero creo q en algún otro sitio tipo B Rhozin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070358



Vale el problema está que no se refiere a la población que esta junto al rio, sino a los avances desde Popasna.

La poblacion de Bilohorivka que va referida la noticia son en realidad 4 casas que hay junto a la carretera que va de Artemivsk a Lisychanks y la linea del tren, al lado del cruce entre ambos medios de comunicación.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (25 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> si claro, por la fuerza se consiguen muchas cosas.... pero estamos hablando de aproximadamente 15 millones de ucranianos que viven es su tierra natal
> 
> no es lo mismo que España quiera expulsar por la fuerza a los gallegos de Galicia que expulsar a los gallegos de Murcia, no se si me explico....




Si, si te explicas.

Los ultranacionalistas ya han expulsado millones de prorusos de Ucrania, he leido que hasta 8 millones ( no sé si es una exageración).

Dnipro era prorusa y ahora tibia o anti, Jarkov, la misma Kiev,Poltava, Odessa.
La presión, la represión, el miedo , ka educación y la propaganda hacen cambiar un pueblo...que votó en los 90 quedarse en la URSS por un 77%.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 May 2022)

....


alnitak dijo:


> *José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*



Fuente o fake

He buscado alguna fuente y no hay ninguna, se agradecería fuente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (25 May 2022)

Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 25/05/2022






*Brevemente sobre Ucrania. 25/05/2022*

1. Svetlódarsk.
Lugansk oficialmente liberada. Hay peleas por Novoluganskoe. El enemigo es atraído gradualmente hacia Artemovsk. La rendición de Svetlodar Bulge está justificada por una "maniobra táctica".

2. Avdiivka.
Luchando en el área de Novoselki-2, Nueva York y Krasnogorovka. Hoy no hay avances significativos. El enemigo opone una obstinada resistencia.

3. Artemovsk.
Batallas en Pilipchatino. Hay un procesamiento creciente de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Artemivsk. El enemigo está concentrando equipos al oeste de Artemovsk. No se descarta un intento de contraataque para desbloquear la ruta Artemovsk-Lysichansk.

4. Soledar.
Todavía no hay asalto a la ciudad. Al norte de Soledar, las tropas llegaron a la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk en el área de Belogorovka y Nagorny. Las comunicaciones clave de la agrupación Severodonetsk han sido cortadas. Había una línea de suministro a través de Seversk.

5. Zolote.
Continuaron los combates en las afueras del sur de la aldea, así como en Kamyshevakh. Vrubovka todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La lucha continúa en el área de Toshkovka. La agrupación de Gorsky y Zolotoy se encuentra en una situación difícil. Será difícil para ella irse.

6. Severodonetsk.
La lucha continuó en las afueras de Severodonetsk. También se afirma que las tropas se acercaron a Lisichansk.
El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrá que tomar una decisión difícil: jugar el escenario de Mariupol, con el cerco y posterior destrucción completa de todo el grupo de Severodonetsk, o retirarse con pérdidas en dirección a Slavyansk y Artemovsk. Si la resolución del problema se retrasa, ya en la próxima semana el problema del suministro enfrentará a la agrupación de Severodonetsk en todo su esplendor, sin mencionar el hecho de que el problema de retirar las tropas del cerco puede desaparecer por sí solo.

7.Krasny Liman
La mayor parte de la ciudad ya ha sido liberada por las Fuerzas Armadas RF y la Guardia Nacional. El enemigo resiste en la parte sureste de la ciudad. Hay informes de la retirada de parte de las fuerzas hacia el Seversky Donets. Se ha confirmado información sobre un gran número de presos.

8. Izyum.
Batallas posicionales en el área de Kamyshevakhi y Dolgenko. El enemigo espera la activación de la agrupación Izyum de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF después de completar el cerco de la agrupación Severodonetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

9. Járkov.
El enemigo continuó tratando de recuperar las posiciones perdidas en el área de Ternovoye y Rubezhnoye. No tuvo ningún éxito importante. Al mismo tiempo, hay un fortalecimiento de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la dirección de Kharkiv, y también se habla de fortalecer la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la frontera de las regiones de Sumy y Chernihiv.

10. Nikolaev, Odessa, Zaporizhia, Marinka, Ugledar - sin cambios.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Llevan Lada Niva


----------



## qbit (25 May 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (26 May 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Joder. Es de los vídeos más duros que he visto de la guerra. No porque sea una carnicería o sangriento. Sino por la parte psicológica. La no se están disparando a un tío a cientos de metros con un rifle o kilómetros con artillería, sino prácticamente cara a cara.




Los pobres tíos que están en su trinchera no sé si se han llegado a enterar o a dar la alarme. Que perra es la guerra...


----------



## Expected (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El “segundo” mejor ejército del mundo, después de mas de 3 meses de guerra, ha perdido 4000 vehículos visualmente confirmados (que serán más), se ha retirado de Kiev, se ha retirado del Jarkov y lleva 1 mes de ofensiva total del Donbass, poniendo toda la carne en el asador para avanzar a penas unos kilómetros.
> 
> A eso añádele casi 2 nuevos miembros en la OTAN y varios barcos hundidos.
> 
> El ridículo ya es bien conocido por todo el mundo y se estudiará en los libros de historia.



A cuanto he visto yo hoy el diesel en una gasolinera?....Ah sí...ya me acuerdo...a 2.18€
....Joder...que tiempos cuando estaba a 1.20€...si parece que fue ayer....


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y éso? Es armamento mágico y mata por telepatía o qué?
> 
> Da igual todo lo que manden. La guerra no son solo cañones. Ya han mandao de todo .... ves que a los ukros les vaya bien la cosa? Para que la cosa cambiara la OTAN tendría que meter medio millón de soldaos, tanques y cañones en proporción, una buena defensa aérea que impidiera volar a los rusos y derribara sus misiles, aviones para machacar las posiciones rusas, etc....etc.... Vamos ... que va a ser que no.



Su ilusión es esa, la de que maten muchos "orcosrusos".


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y éso? Es armamento mágico y mata por telepatía o qué?



Como los nazis en la IIGM

Aguantad que ya llegan las armas secretas que van a cambiar el curso de la guerra ...


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Pero no estaba toda la "comunidad internacional" contra Rusia???


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pero no estaba toda la "comunidad internacional" contra Rusia???



Canadá, Estados Unidos, Unión Europea, Japón, Corea del Sur, Singapur, Australia y Nueva Zelanda es el llamado "Mundo libre y democrático" eso es lo que dicen los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS ATLANTISTAS del foro/hilo (CMs, multicuentas y robots(bots)) y lo repiten machaconamente en (PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN).


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.




La principal razón para lanzar una "Blitzkrieg" es tener la capacidad de hacerla. En la IGM los frentes de trincheras fueron un sumidero de recursos y vidas de soldados que no decidieron absolutamente nada, de ahí que en la IIGM Alemania desarrollara esta táctica de guerra que tantos éxitos le dio hasta que llegó el moemnto de que Alemania era incapaz de hacerla por mejora de los adversarios o fatiga propia. Rusia ha demostrado que no sabe hacerla, EEUU es experta en eso, en ataques rápidos sin bajas propias. EEUU no tiene experiencia en guerras de desgaste ni su población está tan fanatizada como la rusa en el sentido de aceptar el precio de una guerra de desgaste si no es por algo vital para ellos.


----------



## Hal8995 (26 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Vale el problema está que no se refiere a la población que esta junto al rio, sino a los avances desde Popasna.
> 
> La poblacion de Bilohorivka que va referida la noticia son en realidad 4 casas que hay junto a la carretera que va de Artemivsk a Lisychanks y la linea del tren, al lado del cruce entre ambos medios de comunicación.
> 
> Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps




Joder, tienes toda la razón. Hay dos localidades con el mismo nombre y muy relativamente cercanas. 

Espero que estas confusiones no se den en el estado mayor ruso. Me imagino a Putin indicando que arrasen New York, de Donetsk , y Shoigu ordenando misiles supersónicos a Manhattan.

Gracias forero. Que buen nivel hay aquí.


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La principal razón para lanzar una "Blitzkrieg" es tener la capacidad de hacerla. En la IGM los frentes de trincheras fueron un sumidero de recursos y vidas de soldados que no decidieron absolutamente nada, de ahí que en la IIGM Alemania desarrollara esta táctica de guerra que tantos éxitos le dio hasta que llegó el moemnto de que Alemania era incapaz de hacerla por mejora de los adversarios o fatiga propia. Rusia ha demostrado que no sabe hacerla, EEUU es experta en eso, en ataques rápidos sin bajas propias. EEUU no tiene experiencia en guerras de desgaste ni su población está tan fanatizada como la rusa en el sentido de aceptar el precio de una guerra de desgaste si no es por algo vital para ellos.




EEUU es experto en arrasar paisitos, con napalm o con bombardeos alfombra, y su presupuesto es once veces el de Rusia. Rusia se ha enfrentado con un número de soldados inferior al de Ucrania, y sola, sin apoyo militar de nadie. En tres meses se ha quedado casi con todo lo que quería: Donbás y costa de Ucrania. ¿Qué controla EEUU en Siria? ¿Y en Afganistán?


----------



## mirkoxx (26 May 2022)

*Resumen de hostilidades del 25 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Coal:








Brevemente:* El asalto a Krasny Liman; los combates en el área de la central térmica de Ugledar; se cortó la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk.

*- Dirección de Kharkov*: El frente se ha estabilizado. En el norte desde Kharkov y en dirección a Izyum sin cambios.

*- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

* El flanco norte del arco (de Izyum a Popasnaya):* En el área de Izyum y Svyatogorsk, sin cambios en la línea del frente; mientras que la situación humanitaria en la retaguardia del distrito de Krasnolimansk de la RPD está mejorando. Continúa el asalto a *Krasny Liman*. En *Severodonetsk*, la lucha está en marcha en las afueras de la ciudad desde el norte y noreste, se informó sobre combates cerca de la estación de autobuses en el noreste de la ciudad. En *Bakhmutka*, el 24 de mayo, *Toshkovka* fue liberada. La lucha continúa en el sur de* Zolote*, pero el énfasis principal está en rodear el área fortificada.

** El frente central (de Popasnaya a Marinka):* La carretera Artemovsk-Lisichansk fue cortada en el área de *Belogorovka y Nagorny, Vasilievka* también fue liberada. Al este, los rusos intentan tomar* Vrubovka* para cortar el grupo en Zolote. En el área de *Svetlodarsk*, continúan los combates cerca de la central térmica, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania controlan las áreas adyacentes de *Luhanske* y *Novoluganske*. El asalto de este último proviene de Gorlovka. En el área de *Avdeevka*: sin cambios significativos, la lucha continúa en el área de *Kamenka, Krasnogorovka y Novgorodsky*. En *Maryinka *sin cambios.

** El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka):* La línea del frente no ha cambiado.

*- Dirección de Kherson-Nikolaev: *Primera línea sin cambios.


----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

Ya lo dijo el clapham hace trois mois , que el objetivo de Rusia no era " desnazificar " sino quedarse con Novorossiya
Hoy salio la noticia de que Rusia agilizara los tramites para dar pasaportes rusos a los habitantes de Jerson y Zaporize . Ya ni se cortan
en disimularlo , quieren hacerle un Kosovo a la put%$#%a Ucrania que tiene esta cara : 
Y el clapham esta :  Ya el rublo imperial de plata es moneda oficial en Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize y Kerson
Faltan Dnipro y Jarkov . El clapham sospecha que una vez hayan " terminado " el trabajo en esos 6 Oblasts se encargaran de Odesa y Nikolayev desplazando esas tropas alli . Pero el clapham tiene sus dudas .
Lo inteligente seria quedarse con todo el Este del Dnieper ( Chernigov , Poltava , Sumy y la mitad de Kiev )
Que el Elba sea la frontera , sorry , el Dnieper .








Rusia otorgará pasaportes a residentes del sur de Ucrania | DW | 25.05.2022


Rusia quiere darle la nacionalidad a los habitantes de Zaporiyia y Jersón. Las autoridades prorrusas de Jersón ya habían impuesto la instauración del rublo, que circulará paralelamente con la moneda ucraniana.




www.dw.com





Por cierto , en referencia al post anterior . La eficacia del 40 % de 1 misil puede resolverse facilmente si Rusia envia 2.5 misiles al mismo blanco 
En ese caso la eficacia es el 100 % .


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> para todos.los anglos maricones
> 
> esto es un niño con el que me identifico
> 
> ...



putos enfermos mentales ! poner a un niños con un traje militar es un fetiche totalmente sádico, enfermo es un mensaje perturbador y necrofilico! 

Pues así terminan cuando mas grandes (Y usted lo disfruta de forma pervertida) con el mismo puto gorro del chavo puesto! 






*Este conflicto ha servido para saber lo derroida y degenerada que esta la sociedad orcorrusa *

Orconazis son unos degenerados que solo piensan en hacer la guerra uniformando a sus niños de soldados igual que los nazis 

Putinismo = Nazimo cutredemierda en sociedad del tercer mundo. 






*ORCONAZIS ENFERMOS DE MIERDA!*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 May 2022)

Hay que matar más anglos y tontolacos


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Qué se va Adidas de Rusia, ja!
Peor para ellos y el rublo pa'rriba. Qué gente rota, por favor.


----------



## dedalo00 (26 May 2022)

*Esta es mi patria ("Nuestra respuesta a la OTAN")*


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Esta es mi patria ("Nuestra respuesta a la OTAN")*



Joder qué ganas de nukearlos, cojones ya.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A cuanto he visto yo hoy el diesel en una gasolinera?....Ah sí...ya me acuerdo...a 2.18€
> ....Joder...que tiempos cuando estaba a 1.20€...si parece que fue ayer....



Y en Rusia con salarios de 300 euros debe ser una risa.


----------



## dedalo00 (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Joder qué ganas de nukearlos, cojones ya.



Eso les pasa a los narigones judi@s de Argentina (AMIA) y después andan llorando como nenazas que son


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

Sí, es de la BBC.
Sí, es interesante. 









 Narva: The Estonian border city where Nato and the EU meet Russia


Thousands of Ukrainians have streamed into Narva in Estonia, on the very edge of Nato's eastern flank.



www.bbc.com





Unos extractos 

…
Antes de la invasión, la gente veía programas rusos en la televisión y cruzaba regularmente a Ivangorod y más allá a San Petersburgo, que está más cerca de Narva que Tallin, la capital estonia.
Pero ahora los respectivos consulados en Narva y San Petersburgo han cerrado las visas que son difíciles de conseguir, y Estonia ha prohibido los programas de televisión rusos, ya que se consideran en gran medida propaganda del Kremlin.
…
"Esta frontera es la más conveniente de Europa para que los ucranianos crucen desde Rusia", me dice. "Algunos de ellos han sido evacuados de las zonas de guerra por las tropas rusas, otros voluntariamente, otros por la fuerza. Cuando llegan a la frontera, están agotados y traumatizados".
…
Sin embargo, algunos de los que han llegado al lado estonio siguen siendo críticos con Occidente. En el centro de voluntarios, dos ancianas ucranianas de una aldea cercana a Kharkiv finalmente aceptan hablar conmigo en ruso mientras Katya interpreta. Me dicen que están agradecidos a los soldados rusos que ayudaron a evacuarlos a Belgorod, en el lado ruso de la frontera.
…
A quién culpas de esta guerra, les pregunto.
"Es como un divorcio", responde Viktoria, acunando a un perro pequeño en su regazo. "Porque ambas partes son las culpables. Estados Unidos tiene la culpa, ya que no deberían haber suministrado armas a Ucrania".
¿Y si Ucrania termina dividida en zonas gobernadas por Rusia por un lado y el gobierno legítimo de Kiev por el otro? ¿Dónde elegirías vivir?
"Zelensky no debería ser presidente, es un drogadicto", responde el amigo de Viktoria, haciéndose eco de la línea del partido presentada por el Kremlin.
"Nos iríamos a vivir a la zona rusa, por supuesto".
Fuera del centro, otro voluntario, Dennis, me lleva a un lado para explicarlo.
"Es una cuestión de edad", dice. "Incluso aquí en Narva, muchas de las personas mayores culpan a la OTAN y a Occidente de esta crisis. Los más jóvenes piensan diferente.
…
la OTAN se ha apresurado en refuerzos para apuntalar su flanco oriental, parte de lo que llama su "Presencia Avanzada Mejorada".
El Reino Unido, que lidera el grupo de batalla multinacional de la OTAN en Estonia, ha duplicado rápidamente el tamaño de su contingente en el país. Ahora hay 28 tanques de batalla principales Challenger 2, 95 vehículos blindados Warrior y 12 piezas de artillería AS90


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Eso les pasa a los narigones judi@s de Argentina (AMIA) y después andan llorando como nenazas que son



Aquí tenemos al típico nazi mamapolla chechena. Jajajaja. De la AMIA se ocupó Israel, y reventó a miles de islamonazis.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> nenazas



Y te vas al ingore por multinick de la burra muslima.
Te cuento que para los judíos, las mujeres siempre van a la par de los hombres. Lo de nenaza es insulto para los moraccos, no para mí que soy un caballero israelita.

Mañana a las 1130 hora de Buenos Aires, Argentina se hace efectiva la medida.


----------



## amcxxl (26 May 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (26 May 2022)

Artículo de Strelkov:

t.me/strelkovii/2588

Como resultado, los traidores esperan llevar la situación a la conclusión de la paz más vergonzosa y humillante, acompañada de la traición de la población rusa de Ucrania, para provocar una ola adicional de indignación en la propia Rusia. Y luego, de acuerdo con las tecnologías elaboradas a principios del siglo XX, el "Maidan" de Moscú, en el que derecha e izquierda, patriotas y liberales, patriotas y liberales se fusionarán en una indignación supuestamente justa. El escenario probado de 1905 y 1917 según el esquema "derrota vergonzosa - crisis económica - descrédito de las autoridades - malestar popular - golpe de palacio" vuelve a la acción.

En este sentido, la defensa de Novorossia y el apoyo de su población son de vital importancia para la preservación de la Gran Rusia, la interrupción de los planes de la "quinta columna". Si logramos ganar allí, salvaremos a Rusia. Si perdemos, perderemos en consecuencia los restos de la Patria. Ya no puede haber compromisos en esta lucha, y quien convenza de lo contrario, conscientemente o no, echa agua al molino del enemigo. "O - o" - Rusia restaurará la soberanía real en su totalidad, o será destruida por una coalición de clanes oligárquicos externos e internos.

Al evaluar mi propio lugar en la lucha contra los planes de las fuerzas subversivas, quiero decir que he hecho mi elección. El frente principal de la lucha por Rusia se desarrolla ahora aquí. Espero que sea en Rusia donde pueda traer el mayor beneficio. Al mismo tiempo, vuelvo a recalcar que aquellos que esperaban o esperan utilizarme a mí oa mi nombre con fines destructivos tendrán que quedar muy decepcionados. Por muy crítico que sea con muchas y muchas pasadas decisiones políticas internas del Presidente, en las condiciones de la guerra desatada contra nosotros, considero necesario apoyarlo incondicionalmente como único Comandante en Jefe legítimo, principal garante de la libertad e independencia del país.

En mi opinión, es necesario proteger realmente a Novorossia, que está sufriendo el genocidio nazi, en primer lugar exponiendo y eliminando del negocio a aquellos de sus “simpatizantes” que nos llevaron al borde de la derrota militar.

A los que diligentemente se dedicaron a moldear la imagen del “Coronel Strelkov, el líder de la protesta popular” en los medios de comunicación, les informo que ni siquiera cuentan con que podrán comprarme con falsos elogios y promesas La esencia del deber de un oficial es servir a su país ya su pueblo. Cambiar incluso a menudo un servicio ingrato, pero fiel, por una falsa fama y popularidad para complacer a los enemigos de la Patria es el colmo de la deshonra para mí.

Que finalmente entiendan que todavía hay gente en Rusia (y no hablo solo de mí) que antepone el Deber y la decencia a su propio beneficio y vanidad. ¡Y todavía hay muchas de esas personas, como lo demostraron los eventos en Novorossiya! Y no permitiremos que Rusia sea desgarrada y arruinada nuevamente de la misma manera que destruimos el Imperio Ruso en 1917 y la URSS en 1991".


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> *Se autoriza a Polonia administrar lo que queda de Ucrania*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Esta noticia me mosquea mucho, es como si ambos países se quisieran fusionar en uno. Y como Polonia pertenece a la OTAN me pregunto: En el caso de que Ucrania y Polonia se fusionen en un único país, ¿La OTAN consideraría que Rusia ha invadido UcraPol y entrarían a saco en la guerra?

Si esta noticia le sumamos estas otras dos que se han colgado anteriormente:

1- Kadyrov ha dicho que planea atacar a Polonia “Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en #Polonia . Después de #Ucrania , si hay un pedido, mostraremos lo que somos capaces de hacer en 6 segundos...”.

2 - Polonia refuerza su arsenal en la frontera con Bielorrusia... y según periodistas polacos, #Polonia se prepara para entrar en el conflicto armado en #Ucrania

Tiene toda la pinta de que "se va a habé un follón" aún más gordo, pero muy, muy gordo.

¿O pensáis que la OTAN se va a marchar cabizbaja con el rabo entre las piernas después de toda la propaganda mediática que está soltando?

Pa mí que están pensando atacar desde todos los frentes: Bielorrusia, Ucrania, Moldavia y hasta la Isla de las Serpientes

Espero equivocarme. Mucho


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me tomes esto por insulto, pero es que no puedo con la... a ver, tú has leído algo de historia... vives en sociedades avanzadas, miras a tu alrededor... no sé, VES???
> 
> Desde las cuevas el ser humano es un ser social, no por gusto o pasión: POR FORTALEZA...
> 
> ...




*Como dijo alguien del foro...* deja de citar ala mierd@ de _"alfonbass..." _el estar citandolo constantemente... y de esta manera contaminar el sitio... actúan como si estuvieran de acuerdo...


----------



## Salgado Solitario (26 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Como dijo alguien del foro...* deja de citar ala mierd@ de _"alfonbass..." _el estar citandolo constantemente... y de esta manera contaminar el sitio... actúan como si estuvieran de acuerdo...



Este señor ya se cansó de enmierdar durante años el hilo de Siria con debates estúpidos. (Debates que hubieran sido incluso interesantes en su justa medida).

Pierda esperanzas de que recapacite.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (26 May 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo he dicho que incluso Bolsonaro pasa de Ucrania, tus enlaces los confirman.
> 
> Bolsonaro firma acuerdo militar con Estados Unidos y mira de reojo a Venezuela
> 
> ...



Bolsonaro es una persona que cada vez que sale "de marcha" lo hace arropado en una bandera estadounidense, incluso a las puertas del Palacio Presidencial, hecho que agrava aún más la oscenidad. 

Pues bien a los dos días de la invasión se presentó en Moscú, fotito en la mesa camilla ( nada de la mesa macroniana), apretón de manos con Putin, y declaraciones diciendo que de sanciones a Rusia ni la primera. 

Después se compara esto con cualquier dirigente europeo y quedamos como completamente estúpidos.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham hace trois mois , que el objetivo de Rusia no era " desnazificar " sino quedarse con Novorossiya
> Hoy salio la noticia de que Rusia agilizara los tramites para dar pasaportes rusos a los habitantes de Jerson y Zaporize . Ya ni se cortan
> en disimularlo , quieren hacerle un Kosovo a la put%$#%a Ucrania que tiene esta cara :
> Y el clapham esta :  Ya el rublo imperial de plata es moneda oficial en Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize y Kerson
> ...



Entonces si obtener cara lanzando con una moneda tiene un 50 % de posibilidades, segun tú, lanzar dos monedas alcanza el 100%

Y yo que siempre me habia pensado que era del 75 %. Gracias por ayudarme a mejorar mis matemáticas...


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rusia en España_ ✔_
> 
> No hay persona adecuada que sea indiferente a las tragedias de la gente inocente. Especialmente cuando se trata de niños. Así que queríamos completar la publicación del 19 de mayo en la cual El País muestra fotos escalofriantes de los niños heridos en el ataque a la estación de tren de #Kramatorsk.
> 
> ...




*Pedirle veracidad a* _"El país..."_ es como pedirle profesionalidad al ojete del zelensky...!! sencillamente no existe....


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es el ejército invasor y de lo conquistado ya a vuelto a perder la mitad, y no olvidemos que es un gigante contra un enano, yo no veo ninguna victoria Rusa, veo pequeños avances en un sitio, 10 km en 12 días, muy poco, en la mitad de tiempos los Ukras liberaron Jarkiv.




*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza... _jaja_


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bien islamonazi el orco, como vd.



Hemoal circumpanchito hemoal


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y en Rusia con salarios de 300 euros debe ser una risa.



Pues en panchitolandia no te digo, ya te puede ayudar la sinagoga ya


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y en Rusia con salarios de 300 euros debe ser una risa.



¿Tu te crees eso de que cobran 300 al mes? En realidad cobran más...


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza... _jaja_



Pero muy poco a poco, demasiado poco diría yo, apenas nada.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

Dejémonos de chorradas y de tanto blablablabla; a los panchos otaneros, ni puto caso; que se vayan a hacer cola para conseguir comida, que es lo que dicen que hacen allí todo el día, o a Miami, y que dejen de dar la paliza en un foro europeo. Aquí solo queremos otaneros europeos, nuestros hdlgp.

Argentina - datos estadísticos oficiales del gobierno:

- sueldo medio de un universitario: 524 dólares americanos
- sueldo medio de los ocupados a tiempo completo: 367 dólares americanos

Los datos, aquí: Ingresos, salarios y distribución

Salen unas excel super chulísimas; aquí, un curso de excel desde 0, en español, para evitar traumas:


Resumiendo, entre Rusia y Botswana:


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si solo fuera Afganistán…
> Libia, Siria, Iraq y ahora Ucrania.
> Usa se resquebraja, y con ella el dólar.
> 
> ...



yayaya pero lo que queremos saber es si las chortinas pizpiretas en Moscú van muy destapadas y te ponen malito o no?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

Himno panchotanero, panchiteando hasta el ultimo ucraniano:


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Hay que ver cuando se leia los primeros dias y semanas y lo que ha cambiado el cuento.
> 
> 
> -Las sanciones van a hacer que Rusia no pueda aguantar la guerra ni dos meses.
> ...



y la mas importante

las blogueras rusas del istagram se van a arruinar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2022)

*Los crecientes disturbios en Irán amenazan con tener consecuencias para todo el mundo*


A principios de mayo, estallaron disturbios civiles en Irán con renovado vigor. La situación en el país, en general, es inestable desde hace varios años: severas sanciones económicas , una pandemia, malas cosechas por condiciones naturales empeoran cada vez más la situación de las amplias masas, lo que genera protestas. Una nueva oleada de descontento es causada por la decisión del gobierno de cancelar los subsidios a las importaciones de alimentos y bienes esenciales: se terminó el 1 de mayo, lo que provocó un aumento explosivo, de 3 a 5 veces, en los precios.

*Teherán Maidan?*

Debido a la bien conocida "cerradura" de Irán, es difícil juzgar la escala real de los disturbios; casi la única fuente de información son los canales de telegramas, a menudo de dudosa fiabilidad. Es seguro decir que se están produciendo levantamientos populares, que han alcanzado su mayor intensidad en las regiones del oeste y suroeste, y que el gobierno ya ha tomado medidas de respuesta, tanto económicas como policiales.

Además de las manifestaciones, se producen saqueos de tiendas de comestibles y almacenes en zonas inestables. Tanto el IRGC como las unidades paramilitares Basij participaron en la represión de los disturbios. Las fuerzas de seguridad encuentran resistencia, incluso armada.

Lo que genera grandes dudas es la información difundida por fuentes prooccidentales de que supuestamente los manifestantes ya no solo salen con consignas antigubernamentales, sino que casi piden la restauración de la monarquía en masa.

El heredero del último sha de Irán, quien fue depuesto en 1979, Reza Pahlavi, ahora encabeza el llamado "Consejo Nacional para Elecciones Libres" con sede, como era de esperar, en los EE. UU. y que trabaja con dinero de los EE. UU. Hay muchas razones para creer que el "toque de monarquismo" existe solo en las cosas que genera esta oficina: hay demasiados en Irán que "vieron al rey vivo" y recuerdan cuán "libremente" fue bajo el régimen del sha.

Los verdaderos instigadores y titiriteros de las protestas, según la mayoría de las opiniones, son los miembros clandestinos de la "Organización de los muyahidines del pueblo iraní", un grupo muy antiguo, cuyos fundadores alguna vez participaron en el derrocamiento de la monarquía, pero después del establecimiento de la República Islámica pasó a la oposición radical. OMIN cuenta con una red de células bastante extensa y una amplia experiencia tanto en información como en combate de sabotaje.

Durante mucho tiempo, esta organización fue considerada oficialmente una organización terrorista en Occidente, en muchos aspectos, por su activa cooperación con el régimen de Hussein durante y después de la guerra Irán-Irak. Pero a fines de la década de 2000, cuando los propios demócratas patentados se interesaron en los servicios de la OMIN, los "mujaidines de Irán" fueron rehabilitados. Ahora la sede de la organización se encuentra en Francia, desde donde su líder, Mariam Rajavi, llama activamente a los compatriotas a luchar por la democracia, la emancipación y la secularización del estado iraní. Un punto importante en el programa del futuro "presidente del gobierno de transición" (este es uno de los cargos de Rajavi) es la reducción del programa nuclear. Gracias a una gran cantidad de informantes en el terreno, OMIN puede monitorear de cerca la situación y avivar aún más cada fuego de descontento que surge, como el aumento actual de los precios.

Finalmente, los kurdos pueden ser otra fuente de preocupación: parte de las áreas envueltas por disturbios también es una zona de actividad de los grupos armados kurdos. En las últimas semanas, los militantes han sido "pesadillas" activas en su territorio por parte de Turquía e Irak; También se informó que el 16 de mayo, artilleros del IRGC dispararon contra campamentos militares kurdos en la frontera entre Irán e Irak. Incapaces de resistir a las tropas regulares en el campo de batalla, los militantes también podrían aprovechar la oportunidad para responder al menos con pogromos callejeros y así desviar la atención de sí mismos.

*Fogata en la gasolinera*

Como saben, Irán tiene muchos "simpatizantes", está literalmente rodeado de ellos por todos lados. Si estos “disturbios de precios” ocurrieron en cualquier otro momento relativamente “tranquilo”, simplemente se podría decir que son beneficiosos para todos en general (excepto para los propios iraníes, por supuesto).

Pero el tiempo presente ya no puede llamarse tranquilo, ni siquiera entre comillas, y eso cambia mucho. En su campaña de sanciones contra Rusia, el "mundo libre" se ha derrotado a sí mismo -hasta ahora, no con un puntaje devastador, sino más bien dolorosamente- y la creación de nuevos focos de tensión ahora está completamente fuera de control para Occidente.

Las fuentes, todas juntas, llaman la atención sobre el hecho de que el principal foco de agitación en Irán recae en las principales regiones productoras de petróleo del país. Difícilmente se puede argumentar que este es el plan estratégico sutil de alguien, o simplemente una coincidencia; pero aunque sea una coincidencia, es extremadamente “exitoso”: es obvio que la mayor escalada del conflicto civil pondrá en peligro la producción de petróleo. Y aunque el volumen principal del "oro negro" iraní va a los mercados asiáticos, las interrupciones en el suministro provocarán pánico y una nueva ronda de especulación en todas partes a la vez, y luego pueden comenzar "disturbios de precios" en Occidente.

En este sentido, la reacción oficial de los Estados Unidos es característica, más precisamente, su ausencia casi total: como durante los eventos en Kazajstán a principios de este año, los estadounidenses se limitaron al "beso aéreo" de servicio a la "luchadores por la libertad". No se trata de ningún tipo de apoyo para ellos, al menos en forma de declaraciones políticas o amenazas.

Pero Israel dio un paso al frente. Los políticos y militares de la República Judía ven claramente la inestabilidad en Irán como una oportunidad para poner fin a su programa nuclear, e incluso al propio régimen de los ayatolás. A fines de mayo, comenzarán grandes ejercicios de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel en la frontera con Siria, según el escenario de los cuales también se practicarán ataques contra objetivos en Irán.

Sin embargo, los israelíes evalúan sobriamente sus capacidades y no van a comenzar una guerra solos, sino que, como muchos otros en este mundo, sueñan con patear a un gran enemigo con las botas de los soldados estadounidenses. Pero, como se mencionó anteriormente, el "Tío Sam" no está ahora a la altura de los problemas del Medio Oriente; ni siquiera se dejó engañar por el terrible pronóstico del Ministerio de Defensa israelí de que los iraníes, habiendo acumulado suficiente plutonio apto para armas, podrían comenzar a ensamblar la primera bomba nuclear en unas pocas semanas.

Pero en el asunto de resolver finalmente el problema iraní, la ayuda a Israel puede venir de una dirección un poco inesperada: de Turquía. Para ella, Irán es un competidor bastante obvio en el camino hacia la hegemonía en la macrorregión.

Aunque ya se han producido enfrentamientos entre los títeres turcos y las tropas iraníes en Siria, un conflicto abierto con el Irán de hoy sigue siendo insoportable para Turquía: a pesar de todas las debilidades de la economía iraní y las deficiencias de las fuerzas armadas, el potencial de los oponentes es más o menos comparable. Dados estos insumos, apostar por socavar la estabilidad de Irán desde adentro promete grandes beneficios. Aquí es apropiado recordar el OMIN, en aras de tomar el poder de los antiguos aliados en la revolución anti-Shah, dispuestos a trabajar para cualquiera. Y con la "sirianización" de Irán, las mismas provincias petroleras serán una excelente adquisición para el futuro imperio pan-turco. Y, lo más importante, el daño que las fluctuaciones hipotéticas en el mercado del petróleo y el gas pueden causar a los "indios" occidentales es de poca preocupación para el "sheriff" de Erdogan.

Hasta ahora, los acontecimientos en Irán se están desarrollando, en su mayor parte, como de costumbre. Se podrá juzgar la intervención activa de terceros países en ellos -o la ausencia de los mismos- ya a principios del calendario estival.


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Las grandes gasistas europeas esquivan las sanciones para mantener la importación de gas ruso


La italiana Eni y la alemana Uniper han abierto cuentas en rublos para cumplir con las exigencias del Kremlin, aunque aseguran que el pago sigue realizándose en divisa europea




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Rusia les aterroriza:









EEUU debate si incluir a Rusia en el grupo de países terroristas con Corea del Norte, Siria, Irán y Cuba


La Administración Biden, por ahora, se ha resistido a adoptar dicha medida de forma ejecutiva, si bien la cuestión sigue abierta y recibe cada vez más apoyos




www.elconfidencial.com





Que se preocupen más bien del hecho de que sus chavales tengan armas de guerra.









Un millón y medio de muertos y sumando: la plaga de tiroteos en EEUU no va a acabar


La masacre en una escuela primaria de Uvalde, en Texas, nos ha recordado por enésima vez la existencia de una lacra en EEUU sin visos de ser solucionada. De hecho, va a peor




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Les aterroriza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si USA incluye a Rusia como país terrorista por hacer lo que ellos mismos hacen, en consecuencia, deberían incluirse así mismos como país terrorista.


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Las tiendas en la República Checa están colgadas con carteles que dicen "No se permite la entrada a los ucranianos"


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

La nueva bandera LGTB incluye la bandera de Ucrania


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Si USA incluye a Rusia como país terrorista por hacer lo que ellos mismos hacen, en consecuencia, deberían incluirse así mismos como país terrorista.



Eso les da igual. Necesitan una base legal (volvemos una vez más al 11S y la arbitraria patriot act) para aterrorizar a los rusos allá donde vayan. Son sus costumbres geopolíticas imperiales y aquello contra lo que combaten los rusos y los chinos y toda nación que no quiera aceptar su sumisión.


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hay algo en lo que los estadounidenses son infinitamente superiores a los rusos: la espectacularidad. Los yanquis saben crear un show. Los rusos en cambio son aburridos. Hasta sus doctrinas militres tienen nombres más. Impactantes. "conmoción y pavor" se llama la yanqui... "doctrina Guerasimov" la rusa. ¿Pero que mierda de nombre es ese? Hasta en los nombres de equipos los yanquis "molan" más. Los rusos van mejorando, pero todavía usan galimatías que parecen sacadas de una sopa de letras.
> Ahora, a la hora de hacer la guerra de verdad, creo sinceramente que los rusos son terribles.



como, no sabias que el Ruso es un idioma creado para discutir la tragedia.


----------



## NS 4 (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham hace trois mois , que el objetivo de Rusia no era " desnazificar " sino quedarse con Novorossiya
> Hoy salio la noticia de que Rusia agilizara los tramites para dar pasaportes rusos a los habitantes de Jerson y Zaporize . Ya ni se cortan
> en disimularlo , quieren hacerle un Kosovo a la put%$#%a Ucrania que tiene esta cara :
> Y el clapham esta :  Ya el rublo imperial de plata es moneda oficial en Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize y Kerson
> ...



Y el Patriarca de Moscu se conformaria con medio Kiev???


Lo dudo...como el bolero


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Así es, en Twitter demuestran una gran actividad.



están ensayando una nueva modalidad de bombardeo aéreo por wassap y cortina artillera por telegram, estos OTANICOS son muy punteros en tecnologia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 May 2022)

Ahora mismo Antonia3 anunciando la onda expansiva generada por la artillería como bombas termobáricas.
El vídeo lo colgó ayer un forero, donde se observa claramente el recorrido de avance de la onda expansiva, debido a la neblina. Las bombas de fuel funcionan justo al revés, consumiendo el oxígeno, lo que les da esa forma de bola de fuego.
Pues dice ahora Antonia3 que los obuses son bombas ilegales "equivalentes a bombas nucleares".
Ese es el nivel señores.
EL NIVEL DE LA INFORMACIÓN PARA LA BORREGADA


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Los polacos tienen tradición de irresponsables; ya la SGM estalló porque jugaron a todas las bandas, se quedaron con territorio checoslovaco pactando con Hitler y a la vez pactaron con ingleses el acoso a la población alemana del pasillo de Dantzig. Ahora les han prometido que recuperarán la región de Ucrania que les quitó Hitler, y Stalin no les entregó, y para ello serán capaces de meterse en la guerra, ahora que el ejército ucraniano se hunde.



lo mejor fue el intento de golpe de estado del gobierno en el exilio en Londres usando lanceros, o may good.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Si, si te explicas.
> 
> Los ultranacionalistas ya han expulsado millones de prorusos de Ucrania, he leido que hasta 8 millones ( no sé si es una exageración).
> 
> ...



la mayoría son desplazados internos


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

En el trasunto de los cereales es inevitable que, para poder saquear con éxito Ucrania,
el control y acceso a los puertos marítimos ucranianos sea extremadamente importante
para la oligarquía occidental. Sólo ahí es posible sacar grano en cantidades industriales.

Así que, se vislumbra en Odessa una batalla desesperada por el acceso y el control
de los puertos de Ucrania. La batalla de Odessa será tan importante que la de Donbass,
y por eso es que las batallas por la Isla de las culebras continuarán dando que hablar.
t.me/rqnst/4342


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los crecientes disturbios en Irán amenazan con tener consecuencias para todo el mundo*
> 
> 
> A principios de mayo, estallaron disturbios civiles en Irán con renovado vigor. La situación en el país, en general, es inestable desde hace varios años: severas sanciones económicas , una pandemia, malas cosechas por condiciones naturales empeoran cada vez más la situación de las amplias masas, lo que genera protestas. Una nueva oleada de descontento es causada por la decisión del gobierno de cancelar los subsidios a las importaciones de alimentos y bienes esenciales: se terminó el 1 de mayo, lo que provocó un aumento explosivo, de 3 a 5 veces, en los precios.
> ...




*Mmmm, no se..*. Toda esta nota, suena a _"Noticia falsa...."_


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

La situación en Donbass


La tendencia de avances rusos y de las Repúblicas Populares en la zona central de Donbass -frontera entre los oblasts de Donetsk y Lugansk- continúa y pese a los intentos del gobernador Gaidai, cuy…




slavyangrad.es











La situación en Donbass


26/05/2022


La tendencia de avances rusos y de las Repúblicas Populares en la zona central de Donbass -frontera entre los _oblasts_ de Donetsk y Lugansk- continúa y pese a los intentos del gobernador Gaidai, cuyo territorio se limita ya a Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, voces del Gobierno de Ucrania comienzan ya a calificar la situación de crítica. Los avances territoriales, algunos de ellos a costa de retiradas ucranianas, están suponiendo la captura de territorios fuertemente fortificados que habían resultado inescrutables para la RPD y la RPL en sus ofensivas de los primeros años de la guerra. Pero, ante todo, obliga a Ucrania a tomar decisiones sobre cómo gestionar un momento complicado. Kiev habla ya de una contraofensiva con la que recuperar todo el territorio perdido una vez que reciba el tan esperado armamento pesado de Occidente. Sin embargo, no se espera que la llegada de ese material sea inminente, por lo que el tiempo corre en su contra. Sea cual sea la táctica elegida por el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las autoridades civiles, marcará el desarrollo de la batalla por Donbass y la configuración del frente a la espera de esa tan anunciada contraofensiva ucraniana.


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Se informa de que nuestras tropas han tomado Belogorovka en la ruta Artyomovsk-Lisichansk, así como la localidad de Nagornoe, situada cerca de Belogorovka (otras fuentes afirman que la salida a la carretera no se ha producido en Belogorovka, sino cerca de la localidad). De esta forma, la principal vía de suministro de la agrupación de Severodonetsk ha quedado físicamente cortada (ya se encontraba, desde hace tres días, bajo control a fuego en la zona de Soledar).

Hoy [ayer miércoles] se ha ocupado también Toshkovka (hay imágenes que lo prueban), lo que crea una amenaza real sobre la principal vía de suministro de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona fortificada de Gorskoe-Zolotoe. De hecho, todo al norte de Belogorovka está ya en un virtual cerco operativo, aunque el Ejército Ucraniano aún puede utilizar la ruta a través de Seversk, que tiene una capacidad mucho menor. Así, Seversk se convierte en el vértice de la bolsa de Severodonetsk. Con un avance desde Yampol hacia Seversk o de Belogorovka hacia la ruta Artyomovsk-Seversk, la bolsa se haría efectiva. Creo que esta semana veremos una gran bolsa si es que el Ejército Ucraniano no comienza una retirada urgente hacia Artyomovsk o Slavyansk.

Butusov, propagandista a tiempo completo, confirma la pérdida del control de la carretera Artyomovsk-Lisichansk y alega que la carretera ya está cortada. Continúa en la zona una feroz batalla. Nuestras tropas están aumentando su zona de control y el oponente intenta contener su presión para preservar la posibilidad de intentar expulsarlas de la zona de Belogorovka por medio de contraataques. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún disponen de reservas en la zona de Artyomovsk, pero el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es perfectamente consciente de que esos ataques serían muy costosos y probablemente supondrían pérdidas irreparables, fundamentalmente en términos de medios materiales que serán necesarios en la defensa de la aglomeración urbana de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.



Así que, si en los próximos uno o dos días las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no realizan serios esfuerzos para restablecer el control sobre la carretera (si es que conservan la capacidad de realizar este esfuerzo), las opciones quedarán claras: aceptar el hecho de que toda la agrupación de Severodonetsk y Gorskoe-Zolotoe quedarán embolsadas, retirarse urgentemente en dirección a Seversk o irrumpir en la carretera a Artyomovsk.

Será interesante observar la elección: se sabe ya que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prefiere la opción de la retirada, mientras que el entorno de Zelensky y sus socios son favorables a repetir el escenario de Mariupol en Severodonetsk, con la pérdida de todo el grupo sitiado solo para alargar la batalla en el tiempo.

En resumen, la principal intriga de los próximos días en el sur de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk es la lucha por el control de la carretera. Ahora mismo, la situación se asemeja a la bolsa de Mariupol antes de que los marines rusos irrumpieran a través de Berdyansk hacia Mangush y comenzaran a rodear Mariupol por el oeste. En aquel momento, ya se calificó de bolsa, aunque durante un tiempo fuera posible abandonar Mariupol por carreteras secundarias controladas por nuestra artillería. Con el tiempo, se fue tomando el control completo de esas rutas y la bolsa quedó cerrada cuando las tropas de la RPD y de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se encontraron al norte de la ciudad. El grupo de Severodonetsk se encuentra en una situación similar: las principal vía de suministros está cortada, pero aún hay opciones de retirada a través de rutas secundarias. Bueno, o también rutas algo dudosas de suministro.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué se va Adidas de Rusia, ja!
> Peor para ellos y el rublo pa'rriba. Qué gente rota, por favor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070643



Ya hay que ser gilipollas para reirse de alguien por su ropa. Y mucho mas en un hilo bélico/militar.


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si ...si la hay.
> 
> Eliminar cualquier intentona soberana...mantener al pueblo empobrecido, sometido y embrutecido.



es que estamos en la era SIN

SIN trabajo
SIN mujeres
SIN alcohol
SIN drojas
SIN coche
SIN vivienda
esto es un SIN vivir.


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No hablo de justicia, hablo de que no quiero que un estado decida lo que tiene que ser mi vida, yo creo que es sencillo de entender, no?



Te lo he explicado y no quieres comprenderlo... eres como un niño con su piruleta y no hay más... deja el infantilismo y MADURA...

El "Rambo gallego" tomó la decisión de mandar a tomar por culo a la sociedad y vivir bajo sus normas... él fue honesto y honrado... y la SOCIEDAD le contestó.

No lo entiendes... 

Pareces no queres comprenderlo y creo que no eres un niño, al menos de edad, que de mente...

En esta sociedad TU CAMINO es grupal... puedes elegir grupo, llámalo de liberales, llámalo de progresistas, llámalo de feministas, llámalo de individualistas... tú mismo... pero DENTRO DEL GRUPO...

Y cuando el estado pasa de cazar al "Rambo gallego" la sociedad empieza a tener miedo y comienza a elaborar planes de caza y... y... y... y... el estado SE MOVILIZA, no por el "Rambo gallego", no, se moviliza porque un GRUPO que va a la caza es un grupo revolucionario y... y... 

Un individuo no cambia LA ORGANIZACIÓN GRUPAL, pero un GRUPO sí...

Cual es tu grupo:

LOS LIBERALES.

El "Rambo gallego" era liberal, tanto de corazón, como de sentir y PROBABLEMENTE JAMÁS LO SABRA; pero lo es, porque su esencia INDIVIDUALISTA rechaza lo grupal... pero tú eres grupal y lo UNICO QUE ESTAS LLORIQUEANDO es que NO QUIERES LAS COSAS MALAS del grupo ACTUAL y por tanto tú defiendes que TE QUITEN LAS COSAS MALAS y se IMPONGA lo grupal de los tuyos, que viene a ser que las cosas malas de los tuyos os sean evitadas...

Te lo repito... quieres ver tu liberalismo real: "Rambo gallego" y NOS MUESTRAS HASTA DONDE LLEGAS...

Ya te advierto que te van a dar caza... y *los LIBERALES* los primeros, dado que si hay algo que un liberal jamás acepta es que alguien pueda quitarle NO SUS COSAS malas, sino ESPECÍFICAMENTE sus cosas buenas...


----------



## Caracalla (26 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Rusia jamás renunciará a recuperar Odesa, una ciudad simbólica para ellos. Será dentro de un mes, el año que viene o dentro de una década, pero no renunciará jamás.



Ni Odessa ni Kiev son discutibles.

Rusia las va a recuperar si o si.

Hoy, mañana o pasado, pero lo hará.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Fuente o fake
> ...



fuente palasacapami, agencia trincarsaca


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham hace trois mois , que el objetivo de Rusia no era " desnazificar " sino quedarse con Novorossiya
> Hoy salio la noticia de que Rusia agilizara los tramites para dar pasaportes rusos a los habitantes de Jerson y Zaporize . Ya ni se cortan
> en disimularlo , quieren hacerle un Kosovo a la put%$#%a Ucrania que tiene esta cara :
> Y el clapham esta :  Ya el rublo imperial de plata es moneda oficial en Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize y Kerson
> ...



Soros va a por ti que lo sepas


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 May 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ahora mismo Antonia3 anunciando la onda expansiva generada por la artillería como bombas termobáricas.
> El vídeo lo colgó ayer un forero, donde se observa claramente el recorrido de avance de la onda expansiva, debido a la neblina. Las bombas de fuel funcionan justo al revés, consumiendo el oxígeno, lo que les da esa forma de bola de fuego.
> Pues dice ahora Antonia3 que los obuses son bombas ilegales "equivalentes a bombas nucleares".
> Ese es el nivel señores.
> EL NIVEL DE LA INFORMACIÓN PARA LA BORREGADA



Puedes porner el enlace o sobre qué hora o quié forero lo puso. Gracias


----------



## chemarin (26 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



Son maestros de la propaganda, quieren declarar a Rusia en default para generar miles de titulares que los tontines recitarán cansinamente: "Rusia ha quebrado". Qué fácil es engañar a los tontos.


----------



## chemarin (26 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ni Odessa ni Kiev son discutibles.
> 
> Rusia las va a recuperar si o si.
> 
> ...



Kiev es dudoso, solo tendría sentido si Ucrania no quisiera aceptar las pérdidas territoriales del Este, lo de Odesa es una necesidad para Rusia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (26 May 2022)

Muy buen post tío, merecería un hilo propio


----------



## Octubrista (26 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Si, si te explicas.
> 
> Los ultranacionalistas ya han expulsado millones de prorusos de Ucrania, he leido que hasta 8 millones ( no sé si es una exageración).
> 
> ...



Aunque los mass media nos contaban otras cosas, un porcentaje altísimo de los ucranianos que andaban por Europa ya después del Maidan de 2014, eran antinacionalistas y prorrusos, no todos se fueron a Rusia cuando estallaron los problemas tras el Maidan.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (26 May 2022)




----------



## Ulisses (26 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070682
> 
> Las tiendas en la República Checa están colgadas con carteles que dicen "No se permite la entrada a los ucranianos"



Debe ocurrir algo similar a lo que pasa en España. Una parte de la población que vive de sus pequeños negocios no comparte la política de su gobierno sobre los inmigrantes.


----------



## chemarin (26 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Esta es mi patria ("Nuestra respuesta a la OTAN")*



Una familia feliz que ama a su país, Rusia representa todo lo que Occidente ha perdido por la presión y manipulación de sus élites. Aquí tenemos disgregación familiar y ataque a los patriotas.


----------



## El-Mano (26 May 2022)




----------



## Ulisses (26 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Una familia feliz que ama a su país, Rusia representa todo lo que Occidente ha perdido por la presión y manipulación de sus élites. Aquí tenemos disgregación familiar y ataque a los patriotas.









__





Cargando…






laleydigital.laleynext.es


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Si España no tuviera el gobierno de mierda que tiene, diría que lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que entre Marruecos y Argelia se maten con ganas.



En ningún caso... piensa en la que se ha montado en Libia y verás que de eso nada... 

Argelia era importante y vital para España y Marruecos es se mire como se mire un SOCIO NO CONFIABLE y además un ocupante del SAHARA, que deberíamos recuperar a la hispanidad en forma de aliado o PROTEGIDO incluso...

El problema de España es político-estratégico y de gobernanza; comandada desde hace más de... ni se recuerda... por auténticos extranjeros o agendes de potencias extranjeras... en fin, llámalos traidores...

Pero me temo que no tiene solución... en otro post ya lo expliqué, nuestros gobernantes son una élite que muy bien podrían estar en la clandestinidad y si viviesen en Sicilia o Napoles...

Tú sabes lo de Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso... España...


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Entonces si obtener cara lanzando con una moneda tiene un 50 % de posibilidades, segun tú, lanzar dos monedas alcanza el 100%
> 
> Y yo que siempre me habia pensado que era del 75 %. Gracias por ayudarme a mejorar mis matemáticas...



Exacto, pero ese es el nivel de sus plomizas historietas que cuenta continuamente "con un toque de humor" y cosechan 70 "likes". Lamentablemente ese es el nivel de los prorrusos cos sus falacias y terraplanistas justificaciones infantiles de la invasión.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 May 2022)

No se si lo habreís puesto, pero es tan brutalmente claro y directo este hombre que merece ser repetido. Con razón lo querían liquidar, grande Assad, yo lo considero un héroe.


----------



## chemarin (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovych: "Estamos en una situación difícil y empeorará", "puede haber cercos, abandono de posiciones y muchas bajas", "nos espera un mes difícil: depresión, pánico y mutuo acusaciones en la sociedad"



He buscado su fotografía, y efectivamente, este es el asesor que ya hace años decía que la guerra con Rusia era inevitable, y lo que es peor, que a Ucrania le interesaba hacerla. Su error fue creer que la OTAN les ayudaría. El tipo es un canalla pero es muy inteligente, sin duda se ha dado cuenta que la OTAN no tiene las pelotas para implicarse a fondo, y la consecuencia es que es cuestión de meses que todo el ejército ucraniano se desmorone y se rinda. Digo meses pero pueden ser semanas.


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero es que el hijoPutin no quiere sólo el Donbass, como mínimo quiere el Donbass, Jarkov y toda la costa ucraniana... Vamos, que Ucrania no puede aceptar eso de ninguna manera, porque es su extinción.
> Por no hablar de que si los rusos consiguen ahora un buen trozo de Ucrania, en X años volverán a por otro, ninguna duda.



Juegas más al ajedrez que al poker me temo...

Cuando te sientas en una mesa a jugar a poker, lo primero que debes tener en consideración es que lo que juegas lo vas a perder probablemente, pero en todo caso lo que está en la mesa si no lo juegas lo pierdes... si no quieres perder al poker, mejor no juegues... 

Ahora bien, también puedes ganar... pero para eso tienes que saber jugar...

Mi recomendación sería y siempre que si vas a jugar a poker, JAMAS, JAMAS, JAMAS Y JAMAS juegues con quíen no conoces... y si los conoces sólo si son peores que tú y tienes amplias posibilidades de ganar...

Lo que es muy tonto en el poker es que si estás jugando con alguien superior y te está ganando, pretendas aumentar la apuesta con la finalidad de recuperar lo perdido... pero muy tonto... perderás hasta la camisa y te volverás ludópata en el mejor de los casos...

Lo dijo Kissinger: obligar a los ucranianos a aceptar si hace falta los términos de lo que hay perdido y rezar para que los rusos no suban la apuesta y quieran más... que también sería de pensar en darlo, no sea que ganen también esa jugada y la siguiente suba todavía más...

El sentimentalismo en los negocios y en el juego te llevan a la ruina...

En casi todo en la vida toca ser pragmático y asumir con inteligencia las posiciones en las que estás... luego ya irás trabajando y esforzándote como HORMIGUITA para mejorarlas... pero querer ganarlas al poker requeriría algo que hoy no tienes, así que mejor déjalo...


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Una familia feliz que ama a su país, Rusia representa todo lo que Occidente ha perdido por la presión y manipulación de sus élites. Aquí tenemos disgregación familiar y ataque a los patriotas.



Chovinismo versión dimitri. Creo que hoy día el (exceso de) chovinismo es de lo más "paco" que hay.


----------



## rober713 (26 May 2022)

esto es la crudeza de la guerra ..... t.me/intelslava/29969 recomiendo ver el video

"Assault on Ukrainian stronghold on the way to the "29th checkpoint" by the forces of the reconnaissance platoon of the 1st motorized rifle battalion of the 4th separate motorized rifle brigade of the NM LPR."

Asalto a la fortaleza ucraniana en el camino hacia el "puesto de control 29" por parte de las fuerzas del pelotón de reconocimiento del 1.er batallón de fusileros motorizados de la 4.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados separada de la NM LPR.


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el trasunto de los cereales es inevitable que, para poder saquear con éxito Ucrania,
> el control y acceso a los puertos marítimos ucranianos sea extremadamente importante
> para la oligarquía occidental. Sólo ahí es posible sacar grano en cantidades industriales.
> 
> ...



Toda esta historia del grano, no es más que en cierto sentido parte de una cortina de humo INMENSA...

Precisan puertos para descargar grandes cargas... insumos de guerra en realidad... sin eso, la guerra no va a ningún lado, todo llegaría a cuentagotas y sin posibilidad alguna de cambira el curso de la acción, a mayores esa llegada será fácilmente monitorizada y sencillamente eliminada en el largo recorrido que va desde Polonia hasta el frente y todo ello por TREN o CARRETERA, ni siquiera los rusos tiene que ser muy lúcidos para atascar la logística, súmale a ello la NECESIDAD vital de mantener a los ciudadanos y que estos sean escudos frente a los rusos, y mantenerlos quiere decir que se les da de comer y beber y energía y dinero y... demasiado para poder hacerlo todo sin atascos por esas vías y con la premura suficiente...

Los rusos esperan... van tranquilos... esto que te cuento lo sé hasta yo y de milicias se bastante poco... es pura lógica de la LOGISTICA... 

Precisan PUERTOS sea como sea...


----------



## Xan Solo (26 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La principal razón para lanzar una "Blitzkrieg" es tener la capacidad de hacerla. En la IGM los frentes de trincheras fueron un sumidero de recursos y vidas de soldados que no decidieron absolutamente nada, de ahí que en la IIGM Alemania desarrollara esta táctica de guerra que tantos éxitos le dio hasta que llegó el moemnto de que Alemania era incapaz de hacerla por mejora de los adversarios o fatiga propia. Rusia ha demostrado que no sabe hacerla, EEUU es experta en eso, en ataques rápidos sin bajas propias. EEUU no tiene experiencia en guerras de desgaste ni su población está tan fanatizada como la rusa en el sentido de aceptar el precio de una guerra de desgaste *si no es por algo vital para ellos.*



Exacto, has dado en el clavo (por fin!!!!)

Es algo vital para Rusia. Hoy han enlazado en el foro un artículo de Poch -claramente contrario a la invasión, que califica de criminal- pero el caso es que TOOOODO el artículo es una exposición clara y meridiana -con fuentes OTAN- de porqué la invasión rusa era vital para ellos.

El problema de despreciar lo ruso es que nos lleva al absurdo: si los rusos son tan negados... ¿para qué temerles? ¿Para qué gastar armas en prepararnos para luchar contra unos tipos que no son capaces de proyectar su fuerza ni más allá de una docena de kilómetros de sus propias fronteras? 
Ese es el problema de la OTAN: o nos pintan a los rusos como superguerreros fanatizados con armas peligrosísimas, o como orcos subnormales con chatarra... en realidad no son ni una cosa ni la otra, son sólo un país que intenta sobrevivir y al que atosigamos continuamente.

Hubiese sido mejor pactar, reconocer que tienen derecho a sentirse seguros y respetados. Como todos, por otra parte. Sólo que éstos, además, tienen un arsenal nuclear impresionante, así que no podemos intentar hacerles un Gadaffi.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Exacto, has dado en el clavo (por fin!!!!)
> 
> Es algo vital para Rusia. Hoy han enlazado en el foro un artículo de Poch -claramente contrario a la invasión, que califica de criminal- pero el caso es que TOOOODO el artículo es una exposición clara y meridiana -con fuentes OTAN- de porqué la invasión rusa era vital para ellos.
> 
> ...



A eso es lo que antes se llamaba diplomacia. USA también sabe que era lo que había que haber hecho. Pero para ellos hubiera supuesto mejorar las relaciones entre Europa y Rusia y ese acercamiento es precisamente lo que se pretendía romper porque amenazaría su hegemonía como potencia......¡dos pájaros de un solo tiro!.....y un tiro tan retorcido y perverso como los anglos.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

Anoche, en la fachada del Palacio de Gobierno de Helsinki, activistas locales proyectaron cinco razones por las que Finlandia no necesita ingresar en la OTAN:

1) Frío sin gas ruso;
2) La participación en la OTAN es muy cara;
3) La pérdida de un buen vecino;
4) Involucrarse en un conflicto ajeno;
5) Misiles hipersónicos rusos.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Expected (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y en Rusia con salarios de 300 euros debe ser una risa.



Y ni te cuento con un paro del 20% como el ibérico....y pagando a todos los inmigrantes y refugiados... (Eso sí, si los españoles ponemos placas solares en Madrid nos dicen que ya no hay fondos para ponerlas (los tan cacareados fondos del Sanchez . En qué coño se los han gastado??


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Juegas más al ajedrez que al poker me temo...
> 
> Cuando te sientas en una mesa a jugar a poker, lo primero que debes tener en consideración es que lo que juegas lo vas a perder probablemente, pero en todo caso lo que está en la mesa si no lo juegas lo pierdes... si no quieres perder al poker, mejor no juegues...
> 
> ...



Más o menos vendría a ser un "retírate ahora que puedes, porque si sigues por ese camino te van a desplumar". Ucrania tenía que haber aceptado en Enero-Febrero lo que Rusia le proponía. Ahora, como dice Kissinger, no le queda otra que aceptar lo que a principios de año no quiso, más las perdidas territoriales, que no van a volver a Ucrania ni de coña. Van a quedar peor a día de hoy que a principios de año si hubieran dicho que sí a las demandas rusas. Menudo negocio el de los ucros. Eso sí, si siguen en sus trece se arriesgan a perder más todavía. De no transigir, quedaría bien claro que Doña Rogelia y su camarilla trabajan para los anglos, porque van a conseguir que Ucrania quede laminada.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Como dijo alguien del foro...* deja de citar ala mierd@ de _"alfonbass..." _el estar citandolo constantemente... y de esta manera contaminar el sitio... actúan como si estuvieran de acuerdo...



Dejar que la mentira campe libremente es absurdo... nos daña y legitima a quíen la ve; mucha gente lo hace por primera vez y puede llevarse la falsa impresión que esas mentiras no se pueden rebatir y por tanto son verdades...

El convertir un hilo en lugar de acólitos y permitir al propio tiempo que se cuelen inmensas cantidades de informaciones que no son rebatidas DESLEGITIMA a quienes en él participan y a mayores les convierte en IRREDENTOS defensores de ideas fijas e incapaces de debatir desde la coherencia y la lógica...

No estoy aquí para ser PROPAGANDISTA ni de unos, ni de otros... ME INTERESA LA VERDAD... 

Y la verdad no se defiende OBVIANDO LA MENTIRA o las INEXACTITUDES...


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (26 May 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Hay un acuerdo informal entre varios países de la OTAN para no suministrar armas a Ucrania 

Según la agencia de noticias más grande de Alemania, los miembros de la Alianza temen que, en caso de una confrontación abierta con Moscú por tales suministros, la OTAN se negará a apoyar completamente a sus socios.

“Existe el temor, por ejemplo, de que Rusia pueda considerar oficialmente el suministro de tanques y aviones de combate occidentales como entrada en la guerra, y luego tomar medidas militares de represalia. Y armas de este tipo no se están suministrando a Ucrania”, informa DPA.

Por lo tanto, Polonia se negó a suministrar a Ucrania cazas soviéticos MiG-29.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (26 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (26 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más o menos vendría a ser un "retírate ahora que puedes, porque si sigues por ese camino te van a desplumar". Ucrania tenía que haber aceptado en Enero-Febrero lo que Rusia le proponía. Ahora, como dice Kissinger, no le queda otra que aceptar lo que a principios de año no quiso, más las perdidas territoriales, que no van a volver a Ucrania ni de coña. Van a quedar peor a día de hoy que a principios de año si hubieran dicho que sí a las demandas rusas. Menudo negocio el de los ucros. Eso sí, si siguen en sus trece se arriesgan a perder más todavía. De no transigir, quedaría bien claro que Doña Rogelia y su camarilla trabajan para los anglos, porque van a conseguir que Ucrania quede laminada.



El problema no es Ucrania... 

La amenaza europeo-estadounidense NO ERA LA GUERRA... eran las sanciones...

Tanto rusos como europeos tenían respeto los unos de los otros y lo que mantenía alto ese respeto era aquello que no se tocaba, pero SE VISLUMBRABA como tocable...

Qué tenemos ahora frente a los rusos?????; qué tienen ellos frente a nosotros???...

Hemos pasado de lo desconocido a lo conocido y... de no ver la jugada y pensar que quizás tenga o no tenga a ver las jugadas y cada uno saber exactamente lo que el otro tiene...

Putin le dijo a Macrón:

- Va Francia declararle la guerra a Rusia... no era pregunta ciertamente...

Hoy Putin además puede decirle a Europa:

- Va europa a sancionarnos otra vez... y tampoco será pregunta...

Mientras hay una duda, hay un campo de juego... cuando se deshacen las dudas, el campo de juego es para quíen lo ha conquistado...

Europa tenía una jugada, buena o mala, pero la tenía...

La ha perdido y ahora qué tenemos????

Esta guerra ya se ha perdido y mucho, pero todavía se puede perder bastante más, ya que no tenemos juego alguno para defender nuestros intereses... 

Kissinger decía con mucho sentido de la coherencia que había que dejar de lado los sentimentalismos y aplicarse al mundo del realismo...

El problema ahora de Europa es reconstruir todo una parafernalia de juego que nos permia estar en pié de igualdad con Rusia, eso puede suponer no menos de tres lustros o más... 

Es una derrota de proporciones bíblicas y si no nos estamos enterando DEBERÍAMOS...

El problema a día de hoy, es que si se dijese en Europa claramente lo desnudos que vamos, SE DEBERIA JUZGAR a los responsables de este desaguisado, desde los Borrell y Von der Leyen al tipo de la OTAN, ya cesarlos no es ni siquiera aceptable, con ellos ceses y juicio para muchos otros... 

NOS HAN DEJADO CON EL CULO AL AIRE... es una vergüenza que puedan salir impunes...


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> esto es la crudeza de la guerra ..... t.me/intelslava/29969 recomiendo ver el video
> 
> "Assault on Ukrainian stronghold on the way to the "29th checkpoint" by the forces of the reconnaissance platoon of the 1st motorized rifle battalion of the 4th separate motorized rifle brigade of the NM LPR."
> 
> Asalto a la fortaleza ucraniana en el camino hacia el "puesto de control 29" por parte de las fuerzas del pelotón de reconocimiento del 1.er batallón de fusileros motorizados de la 4.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados separada de la NM LPR.



Ufff muy heavy, vaya cojones gastan. Hay que entrar en trinchera ajena de esa manera, madre mía... Y tanto unos como otros. Pero eso sí, cuando estás solo en trinchera y te están cayendo granadas a dos metros, joder, igual es el momento de gritar que te rindes y tratar de salir con vida

Y que cojones hacen 2 tíos solos defendiendo una trinchera


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema no es Ucrania...
> 
> La amenaza europeo-estadounidense NO ERA LA GUERRA... eran las sanciones...
> 
> ...



Sí, la jugada le ha salido mal a la UE. Ha perdido. La pregunta en este momento es: _¿y ahora qué? _Se les han acabado las bazas, ya no tienen más con que presionar a Rusia.

Debería pasar lo que dices, que los responsables de esta derrota paguen por ello, que acepten su responsabilidad. Dimitir o cesarles no basta, han de rendir cuentas ante la justicia por alta traición.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Las tropas rusas destruyeron el centro de inteligencia electrónica de Ucrania en la región de Mykolaiv.

Allí también fueron destruidos 15 especialistas extranjeros que llegaron con la protección de la instalación, así como 11 militares de la tripulación de combate, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Además, las unidades y el equipo de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de Ucrania, que llegó para fortalecer la agrupación AFU en el Donbass, fueron destruidos en la estación de tren de Pokrovsk en la RPD durante la descarga.

La defensa aérea de la Federación Rusa derribó un avión de transporte militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Odessa. El avión estaba entregando armas y municiones. Un helicóptero Mi-24 también fue derribado en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2022)

*Cerco de Severodonetsk: se cortó el último gran corredor de suministro para el ejército ucraniano*
Hoy, 10:24


La situación del grupo de tropas ucranianas Lysychansk-Severodonetsk está empeorando. Funcionarios locales, periodistas y militares confirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y la NM de la LPR cortaron el último gran corredor de suministro para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección. 

Hace unos días, cerca del pueblo de Belogorovka en la región de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la RPD tomaron el control de un tramo de la carretera Bakhmut (antigua Artemovsk) - Lisichansk. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron expulsar a los rusos y sus aliados de esta zona, pero no condujeron al resultado deseado y no fue posible desalojar a las fuerzas atrincheradas.

Era la última vía normal de superficie asfaltada por la que se aprovisionaba a las tropas y se evacuaba a la población civil. Ahora la parte ucraniana se ve obligada a utilizar la ruta a través de Seversk. Sin embargo, la carretera local es en su mayor parte sin pavimentar ("camino de grava"), y moverse a lo largo de ella está plagado de peligros de ser atacado, ya que la línea del frente se extiende a menos de 10 km al norte. 




De hecho, ahora todo el grupo de tropas ucranianas, que se extiende desde Rubizhne y Severodonetsk hasta Zolote y Gorsky, ha caído en el “anillo de fuego”. Todavía no existe un entorno como tal, y de alguna manera se mantiene la comunicación con el mundo exterior. Sin embargo, los caminos están atravesados, es decir, es difícil tanto llevar suministros como llevar a cabo una retirada organizada de las tropas ucranianas. El espesor del "cuello de botella" no supera los 22 km.

En consecuencia, la amenaza real de un cerco en toda regla se cierne sobre toda la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección, y será extremadamente problemático salir del "caldero". Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no inician una rápida retirada de tropas ahora, dentro de unos días puede ser demasiado tarde.


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ..: _¿y ahora qué? _...



Las obligaciones sobre "alta traición"; no quitan las realidades...

La gente ni se entera de lo que hemos perdido y ese "¿_y ahora qué_?" suponen... 

Incluso con el fin de la guerra me temo que lo que se nos viene encima es... como poco un drama... da miedo el pensarlo... y quienes como Von der Leyen dirigen algo, son los que más temen ese instante, que se mire como se mire es INEVITABLE...


----------



## EsDeDinamita (26 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las tropas rusas destruyeron el centro de inteligencia electrónica de Ucrania en la región de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Allí también fueron destruidos 15 especialistas extranjeros que llegaron con la protección de la instalación, así como 11 militares de la tripulación de combate, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> 
> ...



Si siguen a este ritmo…


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> ...*enmierdar durante años el hilo de Siria con debates estúpidos*. (_Debates que hubieran sido incluso interesantes en su justa medida_)...




Un debate estúpido me parece poco probable que llegue a ser interesante por no decir imposible (quizás equivocó las palabras), ni siquiera en su justa medida...

Para hacer tortilla se requiere romper huevos... y si le he ofendido, sienta que no lo lamento si ello supuso hacer la tortilla...

La verdad, no es un tema estúpido JAMAS...


----------



## EsDeDinamita (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las obligaciones sobre "alta traición"; no quitan las realidades...
> 
> La gente ni se entera de lo que hemos perdido y ese "¿_y ahora qué_?" suponen...
> 
> Incluso con el fin de la guerra me temo que lo que se nos viene encima es... como poco un drama... da miedo el pensarlo... y quienes como Von der Leyen dirigen algo, son los que más temen ese instante, que se mire como se mire es INEVITABLE...



Tal cual


----------



## Xan Solo (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Agradezco la imagen, y siempre me he sentido fascinado por el poder del armamento militar. De niño tenía en mi carpeta una explosión a un destructor británico, de prueba, espectacular.

Pero al ver esas imágenes, con esa música, lo he sentido como si estuviese viendo algo obsceno. Sí, pensadlo bien: hay personas muriendo ahí abajo. 

Quizá me estoy volviendo viejo. 

Creo que fue Stalin el que dijo "tiene usted el lacrimal blandengue de un pequeñoburgués". O algo así.

Y llevo mucho tiempo diciendo que con un Stalin esto no hubiese pasado... y diciendo que Occidente debemos dar gracias a los dioses por tener enfrente a Putin, un tío conciliador, en vez de a la oposición rusa.


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Son maestros de la propaganda, quieren declarar a Rusia en default para generar miles de titulares que los tontines recitarán cansinamente: "Rusia ha quebrado". Qué fácil es engañar a los tontos.



Yo creo que la declaracion de default tan absurda tiene que ver con tener bases legales para la incautacion de activos, en un contencioso, y para justificar participación militar, algo de eso....


----------



## SkywalkerAND (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las obligaciones sobre "alta traición"; no quitan las realidades...
> 
> La gente ni se entera de lo que hemos perdido y ese "¿_y ahora qué_?" suponen...
> 
> Incluso con el fin de la guerra me temo que lo que se nos viene encima es... como poco un drama... da miedo el pensarlo... y quienes como Von der Leyen dirigen algo, son los que más temen ese instante, que se mire como se mire es INEVITABLE...



Bueno, es que yo creo que lo que mas temen es que Putin (o una confederación Ruso/China) diga a los poderes económicos "_Bueno, volvemos a comerciar y a hacer tratos, pero a cambio ponéis a gente no beligerante con nosotros en puestos políticos y nos dais en una bandeja de plata las cabezas recién cortadas de los AngloUSAnos que tenéis por ahí, es decir, de la Von Der Leyen, Borrell, etc._"

Creéis que pensarían los poderes económicos por un minuto en no ir a buscar la guillotina?


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Antonia 3:
"Cazas rusos arrojan termobáricas sobre la población civil"


----------



## Xan Solo (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las obligaciones sobre "alta traición"; no quitan las realidades...
> 
> La gente ni se entera de lo que hemos perdido y ese "¿_y ahora qué_?" suponen...
> 
> Incluso con el fin de la guerra me temo que lo que se nos viene encima es... como poco un drama... da miedo el pensarlo... y quienes como Von der Leyen dirigen algo, son los que más temen ese instante, que se mire como se mire es INEVITABLE...



Usted cree? No es por meterme, pero me parece usted un poco ingenuo por pensar así. 

Los poderosos NUNCA responden por sus pecados.

En países del arco atlántico había en la antigüedad "comedores de pecados", era gente pobre a la que se invitaba a comer... y se comía también los "pecados" del pagador. Adivine quienes somos los "comedores de pecados" de nuestros amos. La redención de los foros duró en Galicia hasta más allá de la mitad del siglo XX... ahora nos creemos los españoles gentes muy modernas, pero vivimos en un neofeudalismo muy curioso.


----------



## Xan Solo (26 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, es que yo creo que lo que mas temen es que Putin (o una confederación Ruso/China) diga a los poderes económicos "_Bueno, volvemos a comerciar y a hacer tratos, pero a cambio ponéis a gente no beligerante con nosotros en puestos políticos y nos dais en una bandeja de plata las cabezas recién cortadas de los AngloUSAnos que tenéis por ahí, es decir, de la Von Der Leyen, Borrell, etc._"
> 
> Creéis que pensarían los poderes económicos por un minuto en no ir a buscar la guillotina?



El problema es que esos poderes económicos no se van a poner en las bandejas a sí mismos.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

Ronda de termobaricas…
Impresionan los Buratinos:


----------



## katiuss (26 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Y como ellos lo hicieron pues nosotros tb...

Esto me suena a discurso feminista de estos que dice que el miedo tiene que cambiar de bando ....


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las obligaciones sobre "alta traición"; no quitan las realidades...
> 
> La gente ni se entera de lo que hemos perdido y ese "¿_y ahora qué_?" suponen...
> 
> Incluso con el fin de la guerra me temo que lo que se nos viene encima es... como poco un drama... da miedo el pensarlo... y quienes como Von der Leyen dirigen algo, son los que más temen ese instante, que se mire como se mire es INEVITABLE...



Para empezar, Rusia ya no nos ve como un socio fiable, y otros países también se lo van a pensar dos veces antes de hacer tratos con la UE. Las consecuencias de ello las conocemos y las estamos comenzando a notar.


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Agradezco la imagen, y siempre me he sentido fascinado por el poder del armamento militar. De niño tenía en mi carpeta una explosión a un destructor británico, de prueba, espectacular.
> 
> Pero al ver esas imágenes, con esa música, lo he sentido como si estuviese viendo algo obsceno. Sí, pensadlo bien: hay personas muriendo ahí abajo.
> 
> ...



Más bien sería decir que la sensibilidad lógica y coherente de quíen sabe lo que vale la vida y la ama, creo yo...


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No se, serán mas bien 30 kg de plutonio y 40 Kg de Uranio enriquecido, esas cantidades son exorbitantes y dan para hacer más nukes que la de Rusia y USA juntos.









nuclear weapon - Gun assembly, implosion, and boosting


In order to produce a nuclear explosion, subcritical masses of fissionable material must be rapidly assembled into a supercritical configuration. The simplest weapon design is the pure fission gun-assembly device, in which an explosive propellant is used to fire one subcritical mass down a “gun...



www.britannica.com




...
An implosion fission weapon with an explosive yield of one kiloton can be constructed with as little as 1 to 2 kg (2.2 to 4.4 pounds) of plutonium or with about 5 to 10 kg (11 to 22 pounds) of highly enriched uranium.
....


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Lo que daría Irán por echar mano de solo "un poquito" de eso ...

Por cierto no estuvo hace unos días un pez gordo ruso por Teherán???


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, es que yo creo que lo que mas temen es que Putin (o una confederación Ruso/China) diga a los poderes económicos "_Bueno, volvemos a comerciar y a hacer tratos, pero a cambio ponéis a gente no beligerante con nosotros en puestos políticos y nos dais en una bandeja de plata las cabezas recién cortadas de los AngloUSAnos que tenéis por ahí, es decir, de la Von Der Leyen, Borrell, etc._"
> 
> Creéis que pensarían los poderes económicos por un minuto en no ir a buscar la guillotina?



Los occidentales creo que no hemos entendido bien el proceso que para los rusos y sus élites fue la caída de la URSS...

Ellos sufrieron un gran cataclismo y les costó asimilar los conocimientos generados de esa convulsión... cuando con Putin salieron de sus cuitas y entraron en la realidad, entraron con el PRAGMATISMO por bandera y fin del discurso...

Ellos como potencia habían mantenido con sus recursos económicos a millones de seres humanos, para con ello mantener un colchón de seguridad; la resultante de ello es que esos a los que mantenían se habían sentido encarcelados y les odiaban... pero con ello los rusos se fueron a la ruína... 

Con PUTIN las cosas se han hecho bastante más sencillas... cuidan la economía, cuidan de lo militar, no se amilanan ante nadie,pero tampoco pisotean a nadie y no se meten más allá de lo que pueden en ningún lado... 

Con los derechos de giro, rusos y chinos actuaron con ese pragmatismo... no pedían nada, es más les vale y si hace falta harán lo que sea para ayudar a quienes están en el poder de lo que ellos llaman SOCIOS, pues siempre es mejor malo conocido que bueno por conocer, recordemos a Erdogan y el derrivo del avión ruso y como posteriormente le salvan el culo del golpe... PRAGMATISMO, nada de sensiblerías innecesarias...

Eso sí, si los europeos pensamos que Rusia va a poner o exigir nada para nosotros, va a ser que no... también te digo, a Putin de Europa le importa sus pagos y el negocio, a PUTIN de europa ni le importa el territorio polaco, ni el alemán y los ingleses se pueden quedar con su piedra, lo mismo que los españoles con nuestro sol... Putin-Rusia van de negocios y de SUS NEGOCIOS... 

La mayor victoria de Putin en esta guerra no es ninguna batalla... es el rublo como moneda de pago DE SU GAS, que hoy acepta que sea con monedas intercambiables o de canje, pero que mañana... PRAGMATISMO... la Ucrania que le interesa ya la tiene y si me apuras lo mismo quiere ODESA, pero yo sigo teniendo amplias dudas, dado que tener un país MEGAPOBRE al lado de Rusia, no creo que sea algo de interés para ellos...


----------



## vil. (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Usted cree? No es por meterme, pero me parece usted un poco ingenuo por pensar así.
> 
> Los poderosos NUNCA responden por sus pecados.
> 
> En países del arco atlántico había en la antigüedad "comedores de pecados", era gente pobre a la que se invitaba a comer... y se comía también los "pecados" del pagador. Adivine quienes somos los "comedores de pecados" de nuestros amos. La redención de los foros duró en Galicia hasta más allá de la mitad del siglo XX... ahora nos creemos los españoles gentes muy modernas, pero vivimos en un neofeudalismo muy curioso.



Von der Leyen no es ninguna poderosa y Borrell menos... son simples bustos parlantes bien pagados y que a sí mismos se ven como FIGURAS de alto valor... serán entregados a la hoguera sin ninguna cortapisa, están para lo que están, aunque ellos no lo crean y se crean en realidad figuras a la altura del tiempo en que viven... 

Otra cosa es un Xi o un Putin o incluso un Biden... 

No, créame no soy ningún ingenuo... hay simplemente niveles... y hay figurantes, no nos llevemos a engaño... en Europa o EE.UU. habría bastantes mejores líderes para subir a un estrado, o eso espero; pero ninguno de ellos iría para ser quemado en una pira... Borrel o la Von der Leyen son simples idiotas creyéndose alguien... no dramaticemos con nuestros líderes de salón, más quisiesen ellos que ser ALGUIEN...


----------



## Ulisses (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Esto es cierto? se puede verificar?


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Esto es cierto? se puede verificar?



Como todo lo que se postea en el hilo, todo hay que ponerlo en duda hasta que se confirme por medios oficiales.

La información que posteo es la que veo por la red , pero ya todos somos mayorcitos como para poner las cosas en cuarentena y si nos interesa buscar información al respecto para desmentir o corroborar las información.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No encuentro mención a a eso de grossi o la OIEA.

"...

La agencia quiere estar segura de que no han desaparecido existencias"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2022)

*Se distribuyen instrucciones entre los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre cómo rendirse a los rusos.*
Hoy, 12:23


Durante la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania, comenzaron a distribuirse instrucciones paso a paso entre el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre cómo rendirse a los rusos. Contiene una lista completa de ciertas acciones que permiten a los militares ucranianos llevar a cabo su plan con las menores consecuencias negativas para ellos mismos. 

Se recomienda abandonar las posiciones y abandonar el área de combate no uno por uno o en pequeños grupos, sino por subunidades, preferiblemente formaciones militares enteras. Además, cuanto mayor sea el número, mejor para los propios militares. Después de eso, será difícil acusarlos de deserción ante las autoridades ucranianas. Se puede responsabilizar a un individuo, no a toda una unidad militar.

Ante el personal militar colectivo "imbécil" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es deseable "aislar" a los nacionalistas e informantes de los servicios especiales que se encuentran en la unidad. A menudo, sus personalidades son bien conocidas y su número es pequeño, por lo que esto no es difícil de hacer.

Además, se propone grabar un mensaje de video para el comando y liderazgo ucraniano del país. A la grabación debieron asistir todos los militares de esta formación, quienes decidieron abandonar sus posiciones y deponer voluntariamente las armas. Después de eso, las imágenes deben hacerse públicas, lo que evitará futuros cargos y cruzará la línea del frente con normalidad.

En el mensaje de video, debe explicar con qué está relacionada la decisión de la formación. Básicamente, no tienes que pensar en nada. Es suficiente que los soldados simplemente enumeren lo que observan en realidad: los comandantes los dejaron, el comando no recibe ayuda, las municiones y el combustible se están agotando, los heridos necesitan ayuda médica, la moral del personal no permitirles realizar misiones de combate.

En tales condiciones, se ve obligado a abandonar posiciones y abandonar el área de combate para salvar su vida y la unidad (brigada) como unidad de combate.

- dice las instrucciones.

Se aclara que el videomensaje debe ser leído por un superior en cargo y rango. Esto se considerará una decisión adoptada oficialmente por el superior de la formación y será un informe al mando sobre la situación actual. Cualquier tribunal, incluido el internacional, reconoce tales acciones como legales.

Sal con toda la unidad, lleva contigo solo armas personales, deja las armas pesadas. Cuando sales con un arma personal, continúas actuando como una unidad militar.

- indicado en las instrucciones.

Se enfatiza que para la implementación exitosa de este evento, es decir, salvar vidas, es importante elegir una ruta que evite las posiciones de las unidades nacionalistas y las fuerzas de seguridad. Esto se explica de manera simple: su tarea es precisamente evitar que el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandone sus posiciones y dispararles en caso de intento de rendición o retirada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 May 2022)




----------



## Argentium (26 May 2022)

Pero estos quien son para confiscar lo que transporta un carguero??? HDP

*Estados Unidos confisca un cargamento de petróleo iraní en un petrolero frente a la isla griega de Evia*
12:17 || 26/05/2022


----------



## .Kaikus (26 May 2022)

*A la bayoneta !!!, a la camioneta !!!  .*



PD- Los paracaidistas del 79 regimiento ucraniano, son muy veloces.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *José Borrell denunciado por tener una fortuna de 57 millones de euros sin declarar.*



Tacita a tacita...


----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

*Las tropas turcas atravesaron la frontera y entraron en el territorio de Siria*

Turquía lanzó una operación militar en Siria.

Hoy, inmediatamente después de la medianoche, Turquía lanzó su operación militar en Siria. Según fuentes sirias, varios enormes convoyes de equipo militar y tropas turcas cruzaron la frontera siria y entraron en territorio sirio a la vez.

Como se le conoció Avia.pro, dos enormes columnas de camiones del ejército y vehículos blindados cruzaron inmediatamente la frontera siria y entraron en el territorio del asentamiento de El Salame. Estamos hablando principalmente de camiones del ejército con soldados turcos, armas y municiones en ellos. Más tarde, se vio otra columna militar del ejército turco en el territorio de la ciudad siria de Azaz, donde se desplegaron tropas turcas. Estamos hablando de varias docenas de unidades de equipo militar.


Cabe destacar que la ciudad siria de Azaz abre inherentemente la posibilidad de que el ejército turco ataque Alepo, ya que según fuentes turcas y varios periodistas sirios, el ejército turco tiene la intención de obtener el control de esta región, a pesar de que Alepo se encuentra mucho más allá de la zona de 30 kilómetros en la que Turquía tiene la intención de llevar a cabo su operación militar.

Por el momento, no ha habido enfrentamientos entre el ejército turco y sirio en la región, sin embargo, según los expertos, Turquía solo está acumulando sus fuerzas.






Турецкие войска прорвались через границу и вошли на территорию Сирии


Турция начала военную операцию на территории Сирии




avia.pro


----------



## golden graham (26 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pero estos quien son para confiscar lo que transporta un carguero??? HDP
> 
> *Estados Unidos confisca un cargamento de petróleo iraní en un petrolero frente a la isla griega de Evia*
> 12:17 || 26/05/2022



piratas


----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

*KADYROV: "UCRANIA YA ES UN TEMA CERRADO. ESTOY INTERESADO EN POLONIA. DESPUÉS DE UCRANIA..."

A Alemania, y a muchos otros países de la UE les encantaría que Polonia se arruinara porque los polacos son arrogantes, pero se llevan el bienestar de la UE. En realidad, los están incitando a ser Ucrania 2.0. Y los polacos son lo suficientemente tontos como para enamorarse de él, al igual que Ucrania se enamoró de él.

"Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en Polonia. Después de Ucrania, si hay un pedido, mostraremos lo que somos capaces de hacer en 6 segundos. Será mejor que quites tus armas (Polacas) de los mercenarios".
Kadyrov dijo que planea atacar Polonia. “Ucrania ya es un tema cerrado. Estoy interesado en Polonia. Después de Ucrania, si hay un pedido, mostraremos lo que somos capaces de hacer en 6 segundos. Será mejor que tomen sus armas (Polacas) de los mercenarios.

*


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *A la bayoneta !!!, a la camioneta !!!  .*
> 
> 
> 
> PD- Los paracaidistas del 79 regimiento ucraniano, son muy veloces.



El que aparece en primer plano a partir de 0:50 min se me hace conocido de vídeos anteriores


----------



## alfonbass (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te lo he explicado y no quieres comprenderlo... eres como un niño con su piruleta y no hay más... deja el infantilismo y MADURA...
> 
> El "Rambo gallego" tomó la decisión de mandar a tomar por culo a la sociedad y vivir bajo sus normas... él fue honesto y honrado... y la SOCIEDAD le contestó.
> 
> ...




Siento decirlo, pero es que eres tu quien no comprende

No entiendes que yo no quiero vivir fuera de la sociedad, no estamos hablando de eso, de hecho, el error que cometes es igualar estado a sociedad, y eso no es así

Todas las personas tomamos decisiones en base a nosotros mismos, en muchas ocasiones, lo que nos hace sentirnos bien es "sacrificarnos por los nuestros", como hace un padre, trabajando más horas porque acaba de tener un niño, por ejemplo o como se puede sentir cualquier "comunista" cuando apela al pueblo y los derechos de "los trabajadores"
Todo eso son sentimientos humanos, en muchos casos surge como pertenencia o aceptación del grupo y en otros, como algo espontáneo, como un reflejo de nosotros y nuestras relaciones

Eso nunca, ninguna sociedad humana lo va a evitar, porque forma parte de lo que conocemos como humanidad, somos personas y necesitamos compañía y sentirnos parte de algo

Ahora bien, yo no estoy hablando de eso

Yo lo que te estoy diciendo, es que las personas, cuando tomamos decisiones, lo hacemos ante impulsos mucho más complejos que esa pertenencia a un grupo o porque "somos españoles" o rusos o ucranianos...
Pretender que un estado, que no deja de ser una organización, por mucho poder que tenga, es capa de dar respuestas a cada una de las personas que viven en un territorio es completamente ilusorio, lo es a nivel social, porque si no, no existiría un foro donde se exponen opiniones contrarias a un gobierno, por ejemplo, y lo es a nivel económico, donde dependemos de millones de decisiones para que algo funcione o "se vaya a pique"

Cómo ves, hay una diferencia muy clara en cuanto a que un liberal (o un anarcocapitalista) no busca "vivir en el bosque solo" sino tener en cuenta que muchas de las decisiones que se toman, se hacen por motivos que, debido a la complejidad, al enorme número de variables que se pueden dar y a que, además, estamos hablando de sociedades con millones de personas

Eres tú quien mezcla las cosas contando historias y exagerando algo, que yo no he dicho y ningún liberal te va a decir en la vida, hay que ser honesto discutiendo

Por eso es tan difícil vaticinar qué ocurrirá a nivel económico con Rusia, porque, estamos hablando de millones de pequeñas decisiones, que al final, son mucho más importantes que 300 000 tanques, que solo consiguen destrucción, pero a nivel mental, poco más que acallar mediante el miedo y eso...siempre se termina pasando, siempre

Por eso pienso que lo de Rusia (o lo del Kremlin) con esto está siendo muy estúpido, por un lado, podrá conquistar, tomar con mayor o menor facilidad ciudades ucranianas, es cierto que en las zonas prorusas es algo casi sencillo, sin tener un apoyo masivo, si tienen algo que dar, y motivos de afinidad para ello
Pero de puertas hacia afuera, la tensión económica se va a seguir manteniendo y, como te digo, no dependemos, como quieres hacer ver, solo de las decisiones de unos pocos, sino que lo que está en juego son esas pequeñas decisiones de que un tal Dimitri se compre o no una casa, decida mudarse a otro aís o no (y así con millones de casos) para saber que va a ocurrir realmente

Todo lo demás, hijo, qué quieres que te diga, si a ti te hace ilusión ver ese valor con el rublo , me parece genial, yo solo digo cuál es mi opinión, yo, desde luego, si tuviera mucho dinero, en este momento no invertiría en rublos, que tu si? excelente, me alegro


----------



## coscorron (26 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Antonia 3:
> "Cazas rusos arrojan termobáricas sobre la población civil"



Y donde las han visto las termobáricas esas ....?? Que cojonazos que tienen, confundir bengalas con bombas termobáricas ...


----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

Nazi-chileno:


----------



## EGO (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te lo he explicado y no quieres comprenderlo... eres como un niño con su piruleta y no hay más... deja el infantilismo y MADURA...
> 
> El "Rambo gallego" tomó la decisión de mandar a tomar por culo a la sociedad y vivir bajo sus normas... él fue honesto y honrado... y la SOCIEDAD le contestó.
> 
> ...



Un liberal no es un libertario.

Estas muy confundido y aun asi intentas sentar catedra.


----------



## Impresionante (26 May 2022)

. La primera fase del juicio a los nacionalistas ucranianos de Azovstal podría celebrarse antes de final de verano


* La primera fase del juicio a los nacionalistas ucranianos de Azovstal podría celebrarse antes de final de verano *



El líder de la República Popular de Donetsk afirmó que no quiere "aplazar" el proceso judicial.





Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia / Sputnik 
La primera fase del juicio a los nacionalistas ucranianos rendidos en la planta siderúrgica Azovstal de Mariúpol podría celebrarse *"antes de final de verano"*, aseveró este jueves el líder de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, en una entrevista con RIA Novosti.
"En teoría, ¿podríamos llevarlo a cabo [el juicio] en verano? Sí, y yo no lo aplazaría", afirmó Pushilin. "Tenemos que *demostrar lo antes posible esa naturaleza criminal neonazi* que hemos tenido que enfrentar", subrayó el líder de Donetsk.
Pushilin destacó que está previsto que el proceso judicial sea "plenamente *abierto*" y "plenamente *transparente*" para que nadie tenga dudas sobre "la corrección de ciertas decisiones".
"*Invitaremos a todo el mundo*, incluidos a representantes de los países occidentales", indicó el mandatario, agregando que "algunos países amistosos ya han dado su consentimiento previo" a su participación en el proceso.

Asimismo, el funcionario comunicó que durante la inspección de Azovstal realizada tras la rendición fueron encontrados *militares ucranianos escondidos o rezagados*. "Podrían haberse escondido [...], podrían haberse perdido en algún lugar, podrían haberse quedado atrás en algún lugar", dijo.
Pushilin aclaró que estos militares *no suponen una amenaza activa*, al tiempo que señaló que solo se podrá afirmar que no queda nadie en Azovstal después de que las unidades de Donetsk lo hayan inspeccionado todo y hayan desminado completamente el territorio de la planta.
El líder de Donetsk señaló que es importante prestar *atención a la seguridad*, además de la velocidad del desminado, para salvar las vidas de los zapadores. "Por desgracia, ya tenemos zapadores heridos también, porque el enemigo siguió siendo astuto incluso en este aspecto", indicó Pushilin, quien agregó que "por este motivo, se está llevando a cabo un proceso de desminado muy minucioso".

El pasado 21 de abril, el ministro ruso de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, informó al presidente Vladímir Putin sobre la liberación de la ciudad de Mariúpol, que pasó a estar bajo control del Ejército ruso. En aquel entonces, el alto cargo militar precisó que "los restos de la formación de nacionalistas se refugiaron en la zona industrial de la planta de Azovstal".
El pasado viernes, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que todos los militantes del batallón nacionalista Azov que estuvieron atrincherados en Azovstal desde el 21 de abril se rindieron. "Las instalaciones subterráneas de la planta, en las que se escondían los combatientes, quedaron bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas", declaró el portavoz de la cartera de Defensa, Ígor Konashénkov.


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y donde las han visto las termobáricas esas ....?? Que cojonazos que tienen, confundir bengalas con bombas termobáricas ...



Estoy de coña, hombre.
Sí que comentaba un forero, que un bombardeo convencional, ha sido presentado como "un ataque con termobáricas ilegales" en Antena3.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*España ayudará a la reconstrucción de las centrales nucleares de Ucrania.*
El presidente del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, Juan Carlos Lentijo, ha señalado este miércoles que le consta que el Gobierno de España, a través del Ministerio de Exteriores, UE y Cooperación, va a hacer aportaciones para asegurar y reconstruir el equipamiento de las instalaciones nucleares en Ucrania, afectadas por la *guerra*.

Durante su comparecencia en la Comisión de Transición Ecológica del Congreso, Lentijo ha sido preguntado por el presidente del órgano y portavoz de Unidas Podemos en el mismo, Juantxo López de Uralde, sobre la situación del país tras la invasión de Rusia.

Lentijo ha asegurado que es una situación que les preocupa "mucho" y que la actuación del CSN se atiene a su pertenencia a las estructuras de seguridad nuclear de la UE, un grupo de organismos reguladores que, además, según ha explicado, solían invitar a *Ucrania* y *Rusia* a las deliberaciones, aunque no formaban parte del mismo.

Es desde este organismo, así como desde el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica, que es el encargado de dar respuesta a esta situación, según ha explicado Lentijo, es el contexto dentro del cual España participará en esta ayuda.

El presidente del CSN ha asegurado que, desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, "lo que está ocurriendo el Ucrania es inaceptable" porque "puede comprometer a la seguridad física de las instalaciones" y porque "puede comprometer la integridad física de los empleados". Además, según ha precisado, esta situación "ya está" afectado "psicológicamente a estas personas que están "trabajando en condiciones de estrés inaceptables", según ha señalado.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pero estos quien son para confiscar lo que transporta un carguero??? HDP
> 
> *Estados Unidos confisca un cargamento de petróleo iraní en un petrolero frente a la isla griega de Evia*
> 12:17 || 26/05/2022



Lo han hecho toda la vida, desde "sir" Francis Drake y antes.... Vender armas, vender opio, traficar personas y, por supuesto, piratear todo lo que pillan.


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ni Odessa ni Kiev son discutibles.
> 
> Rusia las va a recuperar si o si.
> 
> ...



De Kiev tengo más dudas, se sentará a esperar que caiga como fruta madura. La mayoría de la población de Kiev no es prorrusa, no así en Odesa


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Grandes pérdidas entre las fuerzas de élite rusas.*
Según el boletín diario de la inteligencia británica, "el ejército ruso está teniendo pérdidas significativas en muchas de sus unidades de élite" y "las fuerzas aerotransportadas han estado muy involucradas en varias operaciones fallidas desde que comenzó la *invasión*".

Las fuerzas aerotransportadas -escribe la inteligencia militar británica- están compuestas por unos 45.000 hombres, en su mayoría soldados contratados profesionales.

Fueron empleados en misiones más adecuadas para la infantería blindada más pesada y sufrieron muchas bajas durante la campaña, lo que probablemente refleja una mala gestión estratégica de esta capacidad y la incapacidad de* Rusia* para garantizar la superioridad aérea.


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Infografía ucraniana: "Rusia será juzgada por todo el mundo". El mundo entero son 42 países.

Y África, India, China, América del Sur, prácticamente toda Asia y el sudeste asiático, donde vive 2/3 de la población mundial, no juzgarán a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Alemania admite que incluir el embargo al petróleo ruso complica el acuerdo en la UE.*
El Gobierno alemán estima que la inclusión del embargo al petróleo ruso en el sexto paquete de sanciones a ese país por la *guerra en Ucrania* complica un acuerdo al respecto en la cumbre europea de la semana próxima, según dijo el vicecanciller y ministro de Economía y Robert Habeck.

"Es importante que Europa se muestre unida y por eso todos los Estados tienen que hacer esfuerzos para reducir la dependencia del petróleo y eso también afecta a Hungría", dijo Habeck en alusión a la posición de Budapest, que se opone al paquete con el embargo al petróleo ruso por su elevada dependencia de este.

"Si se establece eso como la base es posible llegar a un acuerdo", dijo el ministro en relación a los esfuerzos por reducir la dependencia energética de la UE respecto de *Rusia*. "Si se incluyen otros temas, como el embargo de petróleo, entonces será muy difícil", añadió.


----------



## Xan Solo (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Von der Leyen no es ninguna poderosa y Borrell menos... son simples bustos parlantes bien pagados y que a sí mismos se ven como FIGURAS de alto valor... serán entregados a la hoguera sin ninguna cortapisa, están para lo que están, aunque ellos no lo crean y se crean en realidad figuras a la altura del tiempo en que viven...
> 
> Otra cosa es un Xi o un Putin o incluso un Biden...
> 
> No, créame no soy ningún ingenuo... hay simplemente niveles... y hay figurantes, no nos llevemos a engaño... en Europa o EE.UU. habría bastantes mejores líderes para subir a un estrado, o eso espero; pero ninguno de ellos iría para ser quemado en una pira... Borrel o la Von der Leyen son simples idiotas creyéndose alguien... no dramaticemos con nuestros líderes de salón, más quisiesen ellos que ser ALGUIEN...


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Buenos análisis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gran comentario (hay muchos)

_El mundo es un sistema complejo en equilibrio inestable. Independientemente de las simpatias o afinidades de cada uno, solo podemos intentar mantener equilibradas las fuerzas contrapuestas que intentan desestabilizarlo, o dejar que una se imponga y el sistema se convierta en estable por dominación.
Si pensara que una de las fuerzas en juego actualmente, EE.UU. + U.E
, Rusia o China, pueden conducir el mundo a una estabilidad idilicamente perfecta para todos, yo sería el primero en apoyarlos al precio que fuese. Como no es así, como todas las fuerzas en juego tienen un grado importante de perversidad, solo me queda desear que ninguna domine a la otra, como la disuasión nuclear. EE.UU., y su socio la U.E., me parece que llevan años intentando hacerse con el poder absoluto sin reparar en medios y causando mucho dolor.
Por estos motivos espero que Rusia encuentre la forma de salir airosa de este trance, no es por simpatía, es la única forma de mantener la estabilidad imperfecta del sistema; algo así como la democracia imperfecta que satisface a muchos.
La justicia y los valores sociales es lo que menos importa a Putin, a Biden, a Zelensky o a la von der Leyen; pero hay diferencias sustanciales de como, unos y otros, ejercen su parcela poder en el mundo y cuales han demostrado que son mas globalmente peligrosos. 

:_

(...)_. Que yo sea un comodón español asistiendo a la guerra espatarrado desde mi poltrona o que sea directamente un cobarde, no invalida para nada mis argumentos. Es una verdad de perogrullo que si un matón en un bar te busca las cosquillas y pretende que te largues del bar, solo tienes dos opciones: agachar la cabeza, bajar la cerviz, no hacer nada y salir del bar con el rabo entre las piernas. O en el caso de que tengas músculo y experiencia callejera, plantarle cara y estamparle el vaso del cubata en toda la cara, siendo posible por el borde del vaso para que caiga redondo y no se levante. La vía del diálogo y el pacifismo no funciona con los matones de barrio. Saber estas cosas te lo da la experiencia de años viviendo la noche. Estados Unidos sólo entiende el lenguaje del vaso de cubata estampado en la cara por el borde y Rusia tiene capacidad para hacerlo. El problema es que parece que EEUU se resiste a entender que Rusia es un enemigo curtido en gimnasios y lleno de tatuajes. Hay que ser ciegos y estúpidos. _


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070886
> 
> Infografía ucraniana: "Rusia será juzgada por todo el mundo". El mundo entero son 42 países.
> 
> Y África, India, China, América del Sur, prácticamente toda Asia y el sudeste asiático, donde vive 2/3 de la población mundial, no juzgarán a Rusia.



Esta es la manipulación mediática contra Rusia y la mayoría del mundo les apoya.


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Von der Leyen no es ninguna poderosa y Borrell menos... son simples bustos parlantes bien pagados y que a sí mismos se ven como FIGURAS de alto valor... serán entregados a la hoguera sin ninguna cortapisa, están para lo que están, aunque ellos no lo crean y se crean en realidad figuras a la altura del tiempo en que viven...
> 
> Otra cosa es un Xi o un Putin o incluso un Biden...
> 
> No, créame no soy ningún ingenuo... hay simplemente niveles... y hay figurantes, no nos llevemos a engaño... en Europa o EE.UU. habría bastantes mejores líderes para subir a un estrado, o eso espero; pero ninguno de ellos iría para ser quemado en una pira... Borrel o la Von der Leyen son simples idiotas creyéndose alguien... no dramaticemos con nuestros líderes de salón, más quisiesen ellos que ser ALGUIEN...



Borrell o Von der Leyden no dejan de ser simples mandados, aunque luego por estar un tiempo atornillados a una poltrona terminen por creerse que son "algo", como también sucede con Zelensky. Las decisiones las están tomando otros, ellos sólo ponen la cara y la voz. Un gobernante con el más mínimo sentido de estado nunca se comportaría como ellos, ahí vemos a Erdogan, por poner un ejemplo. Luego tenemos a Vucic y a Orbán, haciendo equilibrios, sin descuidar los intereses de sus países respectivos.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Una miembro de Pussy Riot pide el embargo al gas ruso y tilda a Putin de "psicópata"*
Acabar con la* guerra en Ucrania* y ayudar a la oposición en *Rusia* exige que el mundo deje de comprar gas y petróleo rusos, apunta Olga Borisova, miembro del grupo feminista ruso Pussy Riot, quien ha calificado al presidente *Vladimir Putin* de psicópata.
"Hay que dejar de comprar el petróleo y el gas rusos. El resultado de hacer negocios con *Rusia* son las *guerras* y las detenciones (de opositores)", advierte Borisova en unas declaraciones a la televisión N1 antes de un concierto del grupo de punk-rock esta noche en Liubliana.
Las integrantes del grupo Pussy Riot critican desde hace años al presidente ruso, pero Borisova considera que la situación ha empeorado y que *Putin* es ahora un "psicópata muy maniático".
"Ha perdido toda humanidad. No digo que la tuviera antes, pero ahora ya no le importa nada, lo vemos bromeando acerca de la *guerra* nuclear y de que *Rusia* tenga que bombardear Nueva York y Washington. Una locura total", añade.


----------



## Martok (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esta noticia me mosquea mucho, es como si ambos países se quisieran fusionar en uno. Y como Polonia pertenece a la OTAN me pregunto: En el caso de que Ucrania y Polonia se fusionen en un único país, ¿La OTAN consideraría que Rusia ha invadido UcraPol y entrarían a saco en la guerra?
> 
> Si esta noticia le sumamos estas otras dos que se han colgado anteriormente:
> 
> ...



Es obvio que buscan escalar y provocar una guerra directa, "La clave" que no quieren dar el primer disparo, quiere que lo haga Rusia para legitimarse de cara a la opinión publica. Por eso cada día prueban una media provocativa de tras de otra. Por fortuna Rusia sigue su propia agenda.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pero estos quien son para confiscar lo que transporta un carguero??? HDP
> 
> *Estados Unidos confisca un cargamento de petróleo iraní en un petrolero frente a la isla griega de Evia*
> 12:17 || 26/05/2022



Es que lo llevan en la sangre, los anglos son piratas geneticamente, los teníamos que haber exterminado cuando pudimos.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España ayudará a la reconstrucción de las centrales nucleares de Ucrania.*
> El presidente del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, Juan Carlos Lentijo, ha señalado este miércoles que le consta que el Gobierno de España, a través del Ministerio de Exteriores, UE y Cooperación, va a hacer aportaciones para asegurar y reconstruir el equipamiento de las instalaciones nucleares en Ucrania, afectadas por la *guerra*.
> 
> Durante su comparecencia en la Comisión de Transición Ecológica del Congreso, Lentijo ha sido preguntado por el presidente del órgano y portavoz de Unidas Podemos en el mismo, Juantxo López de Uralde, sobre la situación del país tras la invasión de Rusia.
> ...



Que Ucrania, Ucrania no existe, lo que quede de Ucrania se llamará de otra manera...


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Dos soldados rusos se declaran culpables en un nuevo juicio por crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
Dos soldados rusos capturados por las fuerzas ucranianas se han declarado culpables de bombardear una ciudad en el este de* Ucrania* en el segundo juicio por crímenes de* guerra*.

En el juicio en el tribunal de distrito de Kotelevska en el centro de *Ucrania*, los fiscales estatales pidieron que Alexander Bobikin y Alexander Ivanov fueran encarcelados durante 12 años por violar las leyes de la guerra.

Un abogado defensor pidió clemencia y dijo que los dos soldados habían estado siguiendo órdenes y se habían arrepentido.

Bobikin e Ivanov, que estaban en una caja de vidrio reforzado, reconocieron ser parte de una unidad de artillería que disparó contra objetivos en la región de *Jarkov* desde la región de Belgorod en *Rusia*. El bombardeo destruyó un establecimiento educativo en la ciudad de Derhachi, dijeron los fiscales.


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

*LA SITUACIÓN DEL DR. K - EN UN MINUTO*
_*
La actuación del criminal de guerra Kissinger en Davos debería resumirse 
como un nuevo fracaso masivo de su marca registrada Divide y vencerás.

Ucrania/404 siempre ha sido una especie de Rubicón en términos de reducción 
de Rusia (pienseen Brzezinski).

Consumió MUCHO capital, físico y político. Era LA línea roja - éxito o fracaso - 
que preparaba el escenario para el triunfo del NWO y su máximo secreto, el Gran Reset.

Kissinger -incluso como mensajero de Rockefeller- estuvo en el centro de este tinglado 
durante DÉCADAS. Fue Kissinger, bajo las órdenes de Rockefeller, quien preparó
al cipotudo Dr. Malvado Klaus Schwab para construir el FEM y el ethos de Davos.

Incluso si Davos es una mera salida para las personas que realmente dirigen el circo,
el FEM sigue siendo el principal club de sinvergüenzas de la influencia en el planeta 
empeñado en forzar su agenda en todo el espectro. Sigue siendo tóxico después de *_
*todos estos años. Sin embargo, ahora incluso Kissinger sabe que está destinado al fracaso.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Grandes pérdidas entre las fuerzas de élite rusas.*
> Según el boletín diario de la inteligencia británica, "el ejército ruso está teniendo pérdidas significativas en muchas de sus unidades de élite" y "las fuerzas aerotransportadas han estado muy involucradas en varias operaciones fallidas desde que comenzó la *invasión*".
> 
> Las fuerzas aerotransportadas -escribe la inteligencia militar británica- están compuestas por unos 45.000 hombres, en su mayoría soldados contratados profesionales.
> ...



Pues para tener tantas perdidas y estar perdiendo la guerra desde el 24 de Febrero, quien se está rindiendo en masa son los ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Scholz dice que no se puede permitir que Putin gane la guerra y no lo hará.*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado que Europa no puede permitir que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, gane la *guerra* y aseguró que eso no ocurrirá.

"No podemos permitir que *Putin* gane la *guerra* y creo que no lo hará. Hasta ahora no ha logrado ninguno de sus objetivos estratégicos, y uno de ellos, el de ocupar toda *Ucrania*, está más lejos que nunca", dijo Scholz, en una intervención en el Foro Económico de Davos, que hoy cierra su reunión anual.

Para el canciller alemán lo que está en juego desde que comenzó la agresión rusa a *Ucrania* es todo el sistema de cooperación internacional que fue diseñado tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz dice que no se puede permitir que Putin gane la guerra y no lo hará.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado que Europa no puede permitir que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, gane la *guerra* y aseguró que eso no ocurrirá.
> 
> "No podemos permitir que *Putin* gane la *guerra* y creo que no lo hará. Hasta ahora no ha logrado ninguno de sus objetivos estratégicos, y uno de ellos, el de ocupar toda *Ucrania*, está más lejos que nunca", dijo Scholz, en una intervención en el Foro Económico de Davos, que hoy cierra su reunión anual.
> ...



Rusia ya ha ganado la guerra, cuando antes lo acepte Europa mejor para todos.


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una miembro de Pussy Riot pide el embargo al gas ruso y tilda a Putin de "psicópata"*
> Acabar con la* guerra en Ucrania* y ayudar a la oposición en *Rusia* exige que el mundo deje de comprar gas y petróleo rusos, apunta Olga Borisova, miembro del grupo feminista ruso Pussy Riot, quien ha calificado al presidente *Vladimir Putin* de psicópata.
> "Hay que dejar de comprar el petróleo y el gas rusos. El resultado de hacer negocios con *Rusia* son las *guerras* y las detenciones (de opositores)", advierte Borisova en unas declaraciones a la televisión N1 antes de un concierto del grupo de punk-rock esta noche en Liubliana.
> Las integrantes del grupo Pussy Riot critican desde hace años al presidente ruso, pero Borisova considera que la situación ha empeorado y que *Putin* es ahora un "psicópata muy maniático".
> "Ha perdido toda humanidad. No digo que la tuviera antes, pero ahora ya no le importa nada, lo vemos bromeando acerca de la *guerra* nuclear y de que *Rusia* tenga que bombardear Nueva York y Washington. Una locura total", añade.



Otra loca del coño a sueldo de los anglos, que hablan a través de ella.


----------



## risto mejido (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz dice que no se puede permitir que Putin gane la guerra y no lo hará.*
> El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha afirmado que Europa no puede permitir que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, gane la *guerra* y aseguró que eso no ocurrirá.
> 
> "No podemos permitir que *Putin* gane la *guerra* y creo que no lo hará. Hasta ahora no ha logrado ninguno de sus objetivos estratégicos, y uno de ellos, el de ocupar toda *Ucrania*, está más lejos que nunca", dijo Scholz, en una intervención en el Foro Económico de Davos, que hoy cierra su reunión anual.
> ...



si el nieto de un nazi piensa asi o es que es tonto, o dice lo ue le mandan, yo creo que es tonto, al loro con este que puede ser el tapado de los nazis


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esta es la manipulación mediática contra Rusia y la mayoría del mundo les apoya.



Teniendo en cuenta que en el mundo sólo están ellos y los demás no cuentan como se ve, tal vez sea acertado ese gráfico.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*El alcalde de Kiev: "Tratamos de volver a la vida normal pero no es fácil"*
El alcalde de *Kiev*, Vitali Klitschkó, ha asegurado que su principal tarea desde que las fuerzas rusas fueron expulsadas de la capital es restablecer la seguridad y tratar de que la ciudad vuelva a la normalidad.

"Ahora tratamos de volver a la vida normal, no es una tarea fácil", afirmó Klitschkó, en una conferencia de prensa que ofreció en la reunión anual del Foro Económico de Davos.

Dijo que durante las semanas en que la capital fue objetivo de los ataques rusos murieron 120 personas, entre ellos 4 niños y más de 300 resultaron heridas; más de 200 edificios de viviendas quedaron dañados y fueron destruidos una refinería cerca de Kiev y centros logísticos para la distribución de alimentos.

"Como alcalde intento que todo funcione lo mejor posible, está restablecida la electricidad, pero servicios como el transporte no funcionan tan bien como antes, pero el principal problema ahora es la seguridad", afirmó.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una miembro de Pussy Riot pide el embargo al gas ruso y tilda a Putin de "psicópata"*
> Acabar con la* guerra en Ucrania* y ayudar a la oposición en *Rusia* exige que el mundo deje de comprar gas y petróleo rusos, apunta Olga Borisova, miembro del grupo feminista ruso Pussy Riot, quien ha calificado al presidente *Vladimir Putin* de psicópata.
> "Hay que dejar de comprar el petróleo y el gas rusos. El resultado de hacer negocios con *Rusia* son las *guerras* y las detenciones (de opositores)", advierte Borisova en unas declaraciones a la televisión N1 antes de un concierto del grupo de punk-rock esta noche en Liubliana.
> Las integrantes del grupo Pussy Riot critican desde hace años al presidente ruso, pero Borisova considera que la situación ha empeorado y que *Putin* es ahora un "psicópata muy maniático".
> "Ha perdido toda humanidad. No digo que la tuviera antes, pero ahora ya no le importa nada, lo vemos bromeando acerca de la *guerra* nuclear y de que *Rusia* tenga que bombardear Nueva York y Washington. Una locura total", añade.



Algo tan evidente que termina pasando desapercibido.
La locura malsana de Rasputino es brutal.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Rusia disparó más misiles en Ucrania que los usados por otro país desde la II Guerra Mundial-*
*Rusia* ha disparado más misiles en la *guerra de Ucrania* que los que ha usado otro país en cualquier otro conflicto desde la *II Guerra Mundial*, un récord que, según expertos y datos obtenidos por la revista Newsweek, hacen pensar que *Moscú* ha fracasado en esta ofensiva, asegura la publicación estadounidense.

Según la revista, la campaña de bombardeos desarrollada por *Rusia* ha hecho poco para ayudar a ganar la guerra a su presidente, *Vladimir Putin*.

Un total de "2.154 misiles rusos impactaron en nuestras ciudades y comunidades en poco más de dos meses", dijo la semana pasada el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*. "El bombardeo ruso de Ucrania no cesa ni de día ni de noche", subrayó.

Este récord mundial de *Rusia* en la acumulación de ataques con misiles se produjo además cuando* Zelenski* anunció que su país destruyó su avión ruso número 200, un resultado vergonzoso para una fuerza aérea que es 15 veces más grande que la de *Ucrania*, destaca la publicación, que ha consultado para elaborar este artículo a expertos e informes de inteligencia.


----------



## quinciri (26 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El pingüino gilipollenski, cm del partido de la gaviota



¿sera Rejon?
Que tiempos aquellos en que no lo tenia en el i


vil. dijo:


> Von der Leyen no es ninguna poderosa y Borrell menos... son simples bustos parlantes bien pagados y que a sí mismos se ven como FIGURAS de alto valor... serán entregados a la hoguera sin ninguna cortapisa, están para lo que están, aunque ellos no lo crean y se crean en realidad figuras a la altura del tiempo en que viven...
> 
> Otra cosa es un Xi o un Putin o incluso un Biden...
> 
> No, créame no soy ningún ingenuo... hay simplemente niveles... y hay figurantes, no nos llevemos a engaño... en Europa o EE.UU. habría bastantes mejores líderes para subir a un estrado, o eso espero; pero ninguno de ellos iría para ser quemado en una pira... Borrel o la Von der Leyen son simples idiotas creyéndose alguien... no dramaticemos con nuestros líderes de salón, más quisiesen ellos que ser ALGUIEN...



Yo espero que los figurantes (nunca mejor dicho) mencionados (Leyen y Borrell) , y por haber vendido su cara y/o su alma al diablo, tengan como minima penitencia, por su pecado, el eterno descredito como personas y como politicos, y también el eterno tener que ir acompañados de escoltas (hasta para ir a mear).


----------



## visaman (26 May 2022)

sabéis si en el protocolo de Recepción de ucranianas están incluidos altos y musculosos para hacerlas mujeres completas?


----------



## MagicPep (26 May 2022)

> El organismo monetario ha vuelto a reducir los tipos de interés, esta vez del 14% al 11%



El Banco Central de Rusia recorta de nuevo los tipos de interés al lograr que se estabilice la inflación


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Rusia se mantiene fuerte desde que Alemania ha decidido comprar gas ruso saltándose toda la legislación acordada y encima en rublos ahora ya todo el mundo lo hace. 

Por lo tanto, le estamos financiando la guerra a Rusia nos guste o no nos guste.


----------



## Señor X (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Muy duro. En el primer video pillan a un ucraniano de sorpresa que no tiene ni tiempo de responder. En el segundo video, el que eliminó a ese ucraniano, que era vanguardia, cayó después de una ráfaga. Hay momentos en donde están a menos de un metro de distancia y no se dan cuenta. Cojonazos del ucraniano aislado en la izquierda, se dieron cuenta los republicanos que estaba ahí y no pararon de lanzarle granadas. Devolvía todas las que pudo hasta que una que no estaba cerca le alcanzó la metralla y acabó con él.

Recordad, ucranianos contra ucranianos, y quién provocó esto.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

La fotografía que explica la ira del hijoPutin. No me extraña...


----------



## ferrys (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia disparó más misiles en Ucrania que los usados por otro país desde la II Guerra Mundial-*
> *Rusia* ha disparado más misiles en la *guerra de Ucrania* que los que ha usado otro país en cualquier otro conflicto desde la *II Guerra Mundial*, un récord que, según expertos y datos obtenidos por la revista Newsweek, hacen pensar que *Moscú* ha fracasado en esta ofensiva, asegura la publicación estadounidense.
> 
> Según la revista, la campaña de bombardeos desarrollada por *Rusia* ha hecho poco para ayudar a ganar la guerra a su presidente, *Vladimir Putin*.
> ...



¿Pero no se habían acabado?. A ver si se aclaran antes de volvernos locos. Primero no había misiles, luego les suplicaban a los chinos por misiles, luego que habían agotado el 70% hace 1 mes. Saquen la calculadora y expliquen que pasa aquí.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en 240 los niños muertos en el marco de la guerra con Rusia.*
Las autoridades de *Ucrania* han elevado a 240 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la "agresión armada" rusa, desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*.

La Fiscalía ucraniana ha indicado en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram que el conflicto ha dejado hasta ahora 676 niños muertos o heridos, con 240 fallecidos y 436 heridos de distinta consideración. "Estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados", ha subrayado.

El organismo ha destacado que la provincia de *Donetsk* es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas, con 151 entre muertos y heridos. Por detrás figuran la región de *Kiev*, con 116; la región de Jarkov, con 105; la de Chernigov, con 68; la de Lugansk, con 50; la de Jersón, con 49; y la de Mikolaiv, con 45.


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania cifra en 240 los niños muertos en el marco de la guerra con Rusia.*
> Las autoridades de *Ucrania* han elevado a 240 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la "agresión armada" rusa, desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*.
> 
> La Fiscalía ucraniana ha indicado en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram que el conflicto ha dejado hasta ahora 676 niños muertos o heridos, con 240 fallecidos y 436 heridos de distinta consideración. "Estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados", ha subrayado.
> ...



¿Y a las niñas no las cuentan o qué?
Qué poco inclusivos son los ucranianos, no se van a integrar en Europa.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 May 2022)

Los Mundos de Yuppy News 









¿Qué llevó a Zelenski a ceder en Azovstal? ¿Y a cambio de qué? Lo que hay detrás de la rendición de la acería


"Probemos con los turcos". Abrumado por la pesadilla de la acería, presionado por el heroísmo compulsivo, dicen que Volodimir Zelenski no dormía noches enteras. En Cherni




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

semiOT (o no)


*El siguiente es el actual Prólogo de su libro de “La última guerra mundial Estados Unidos la empieza y pierde” publicado originalmente en el año 2016.


Prólogo*


La presente obra contiene los resultados de un estudio de las regularidades de los ciclos largos de desarrollo tecno-económico y sociopolítico mundial aplicados a los cambios del mundo moderno. Algunas de ellas ya han sido presentadas en el libro anteriormente publicado «La catástrofe ucraniana: ¿de la agresión americana a la guerra mundial?


En este libro se complementan con amplios datos nuevos y con los resultados de un minucioso análisis de la lógica de actuación de las fuerzas que fomentan una nueva guerra mundial contra Rusia. Revela la combinación de patrones objetivos y factores subjetivos en la estructura de las fuerzas motrices de esta guerra.


Se demuestra que está condicionada por los intereses económicos de la élite gobernante estadounidense, y se revelan las razones para elegir a Ucrania como víctima de la nueva agresión estadounidense. A partir de un análisis sistemático de las causas y la revelación de las fuerzas motrices de esta agresión, el libro fundamenta las medidas para repelerla.


Corresponden a la naturaleza de esta guerra, que, a diferencia de los enfrentamientos directos de ejércitos multimillonarios del siglo pasado, tiene un carácter híbrido y sólo prevé la intervención armada tras la destrucción ideológica y económica del enemigo en forma de operaciones de castigo bajo la apariencia de objetivos «humanitarios».


El presidente ruso V. Putin se opone a la agresión estadounidense cuyo objetivo declarado es impedir la integración euroasiática, una integración basada en el respeto a la soberanía nacional de los Estados que se unen en función de sus intereses económicos, sociales, políticos y humanitarios. A diferencia de la Unión Europea, que impuso a Ucrania una asociación desigual mediante la coacción directa y la injerencia brutal en los asuntos internos, la Unión Económica Euroasiática se basa en los principios de voluntariedad, beneficio mutuo e igualdad de las partes.


Llevo muchos años dedicándome a la integración económica de Eurasia como parte de mi trabajo. A medida que se ha profundizado y ampliado, también lo ha hecho la oposición a este proceso por parte de Estados Unidos y la UE. Tras el éxito de la creación de la Unión Aduanera de Bielorrusia, Kazajstán y Rusia, esta oposición se convirtió en una agresión directa contra Rusia en Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia para separarlas del proceso de integración euroasiático.


Las técnicas de la geopolítica occidental utilizadas para ello me causaron desconcierto por su falsedad, ferocidad y cinismo, convirtiéndose en crímenes directos contra los pueblos de los estados postsoviéticos.


Como científico, comprometido profesionalmente en largos ciclos de desarrollo tecnológico y económico, entiendo las razones objetivas de la agresión estadounidense. Pero como ser humano, no puedo aceptar las formas misantrópicas utilizadas por la maquinaria política estadounidense para fomentar los conflictos nacionales, religiosos y sociales. Y, habiendo participado activamente en la vida pública y política durante muchos años, me pregunto: ¿cómo consiguieron los tecnólogos políticos estadounidenses engañar a decenas de millones de personas instruidas en mi Ucrania natal, imponiéndoles ideas completamente falsas sobre sus intereses nacionales, su historia, su cultura y su política? (1)


¿Cómo han convertido a los ucranianos, que hasta ayer no podían distinguirse de los rusos, en rabiosos rusófobos? ¿Cómo lograron imponer el poder de la escoria de Hitler en una de las naciones que más sufrió la ocupación alemana? ¿Y cómo contrarrestar la geopolítica estadounidense destinada a desencadenar otra guerra mundial contra Rusia? ¿Cómo podemos finalmente ganar, o al menos no perder, en esta guerra emprendida por los dirigentes de Estados Unidos y la OTAN para destruir a Rusia y al mundo ruso?


Este libro trata de responder a estas preguntas. Naturalmente, los argumentos, valoraciones y propuestas aquí expuestos reflejan mi opinión personal y pueden no coincidir con la oficial.


*El último juego geopolítico*


El mundo vive a la expectativa de la guerra. Más concretamente, en estado de guerra. El hecho de que no se haya declarado oficialmente no debe inducir a error. En todo caso, el mundo ruso, que en el último siglo ha sido agredido cuatro veces por las potencias occidentales.


La Primera Guerra Mundial y la intervención que le siguió por parte de los antiguos aliados con el objetivo de desmembrar y destruir nuestro país, la gran guerra Patria, salvaje y sin precedentes, con una Europa unida en torno a las tropas fascistas, la guerra ruso-japonesa planificada por los británicos, costaron a nuestro pueblo decenas de millones de vidas.


El centenario del estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial fue marcado por las potencias occidentales con una nueva intervención contra Rusia al organizar un golpe de Estado en Kiev el año pasado y ocupar de hecho Ucrania y entregar el poder a un gobierno neonazi títere. Este último no oculta su continuidad ideológica con los colaboradores de Hitler, declarando abiertamente a Bandera, Shukhevych y otros secuaces fascistas como sus héroes. Y al igual que los hitlerianos los utilizaron principalmente para llevar a cabo masacres y operaciones de castigo contra la población local, los actuales apoderados de la OTAN cometen asesinatos en masa de los residentes de los territorios que no están bajo su control y reprimen a decenas de miles de ciudadanos que no están de acuerdo con la ideología nazi.


En sus métodos de actuación, que incluyen la quema de personas, el uso de armas prohibidas internacionalmente, la tortura y otros crímenes contra la humanidad, los actuales neonazis no se diferencian de sus ídolos fascistas de la ocupación alemana. No es gratuito que el SBU dirigido por mentores estadounidenses se compare con el GESTAPO de Hitler y los «batallones de voluntarios» con los verdugos de las SS. Los propios neonazis ucranianos no tienen reparo en exhibir los símbolos fascistas del Tercer Reich.


La inesperada reencarnación de los nazis de Hitler en Ucrania, así como los seguidores radicales de Mahoma en el «Estado Islámico», que traen la guerra al mundo civilizado en el tercer milenio después de la Natividad, han avergonzado a los partidarios del modelo lineal de desarrollo humano. Tras el colapso de la URSS y del sistema mundial del socialismo, no ha llegado el fin de la historia, en contra de la opinión de los apologistas de Washington [2].


Ni el socialismo, ni la crisis del capitalismo desaparecieron. El primero, sin embargo, adquirió la especificidad china e integró los mecanismos de autoorganización del mercado, dando lugar a un nuevo tipo de relaciones socioeconómicas, que hace medio siglo P. Sorokin llamó providencialmente sistema integral. La segunda, en forma de crisis financiera mundial, ha adquirido una escala global.


Al igual que la Gran Depresión de la década de 1930, la crisis financiera mundial no perjudicó a las economías socialistas que, junto con China, incluyendo a Vietnam, Cuba y el resto de la RPDC. Por el contrario, al igual que la URSS aprovechó la Gran Depresión en los países capitalistas para los fines de la industrialización socialista, China, tras dominar una amplia gama de tecnologías occidentales, respondió a la crisis mundial tratando de impulsar su mercado interno.


Un cuarto de siglo después del colapso de la URSS, la renovada idea socialista vuelve a mostrar su superioridad sobre el mundo del capital. Este último, en su competencia con el socialismo chino, está repitiendo la misma técnica utilizada por las potencias occidentales contra la URSS: cultivar regímenes agresivos arcaicos con una ideología militante nazi o cuasi religiosa para enfrentarlos a sus rivales geopolíticos.


Como dice el refrán, la historia se repite. Por supuesto, estos no son más que paralelos históricos que ilustran la complejidad del proceso de desarrollo económico mundial. Sólo la geopolítica permanece inalterada en este proceso, como bien dijo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. Putin, sólo la geopolítica permanece inalterada.


Más concretamente, la actitud de las potencias occidentales hacia Rusia, que era el objetivo de la geopolítica como pseudociencia de las relaciones internacionales. Su esencia antirrusa no cambió tras el colapso del Sistema Socialista Mundial, ni tras el colapso de la URSS, permaneciendo igual que durante el Imperio Ruso. Se plantea la cuestión de por qué las escuelas geopolíticas anglosajonas, alemanas y, en general, occidentales siguen siendo invariablemente rusófobas. Sin una respuesta, es imposible explicar la actual histeria antirrusa en Occidente, y mucho menos predecir las futuras acciones de los políticos de los países occidentales.


Dado que nuestros «socios» occidentales parecen pensar en categorías geopolíticas, al analizarlos podemos intentar hacer predicciones sobre su comportamiento futuro. De lo contrario, sólo mediremos la estupidez de las declaraciones de los representantes de las autoridades estadounidenses en “unidades Psaki», sin entender la lógica de sus acciones. Y sin duda la hay, ya que los contribuyentes estadounidenses tienen que pagar un precio considerable por estas acciones y, por tanto, deberían conocer la respuesta a la pregunta «¿por qué?


A juzgar por la unanimidad con la que ambas cámaras del Congreso votan a favor de las resoluciones antirrusas, el establishment estadounidense conoce la respuesta a esta pregunta. O al menos eso creen. ¿No fue por el bien de los desafortunados ucranianos por lo que los servicios secretos estadounidenses organizaron el Maidan, al que siguió el terror político, los asesinatos en masa y la triplicación del nivel de vida?


Para el lector no iniciado, la geopolítica parece un intrincado equilibrio de palabras conocidas con un significado oculto e incomprensible para los no iniciados. Por ejemplo, la oposición entre tierra y mar, que se ha convertido en un clásico en los libros de texto de ciencias políticas occidentales. Más concretamente, los países de tierra y mar, como si estuvieran condenados a competir entre sí. Para Rusia, situada entre tres océanos, la contraposición no parece ser más que un divertido juego mental, al igual que el concepto de Tierra Central, cuyo control permite supuestamente al país dominar el mundo (3).


Por su posición geográfica, el corazón de Eurasia, Rusia tenía una necesidad vital de acceder a los mares libres de hielo para llevar a cabo el comercio internacional. Necesitaba tanto la tierra como el mar para un desarrollo autosuficiente normal. También necesitaba un ejército y una marina para defenderse de los vecinos codiciosos.


La geopolítica rusa siempre ha sido sustantiva y ha estado determinada por las necesidades internas («cortar una ventana a Europa») o por las amenazas externas (tomar a las naciones fraternas oprimidas de la mano del Zar Blanco). Por lo tanto, las


construcciones abstractas del pensamiento político occidental parecen misteriosas e incomprensibles para la mente rusa.


También lo hacen sus manifestaciones prácticas en las políticas exteriores de las potencias occidentales. Por ejemplo, su obsesión por el Drang nach Osten, inalterada durante siglos, con el deseo irrefrenable de apoderarse de nuestras tierras y destruir a nuestro pueblo[4].


Parece que la famosa sentencia bíblica – «El que viene a nosotros con una espada perecerá por la espada»- los agresores de Europa Occidental lo han comprobado repetidamente en su propia piel y ya podrían calmarse. Pero no, en el tercer milenio después de Jesucristo persisten en violar sus principios ordenados «No matarás» y «No robarás». Y una vez más van a la guerra contra nosotros, apoyándose en su múltiple superioridad financiera y material.


Sin embargo, hasta ahora las guerras con Rusia no han aportado grandes victorias a Occidente. Pero causaron un daño considerable, tanto a Rusia como a Europa. Sin embargo, no toda Europa, sino el continente, que fue asaltado repetidamente por las tropas rusas, acabando con el agresor en su guarida. Gran Bretaña siempre se había mantenido al margen de la zona de guerra, participando activamente en ella en suelo extranjero.


Los habitantes de Estados Unidos también escaparon de los horrores de las dos guerras mundiales, aunque se consideraron vencedores en ellas. Uno no puede dejar de preguntarse por el secreto de la geopolítica anglosajona, que les ha permitido dominar la mayor parte del planeta y hacer la guerra en todos los continentes durante más de dos siglos, sin permitir jamás que un enemigo entre en su territorio.


La cuestión no es tan sencilla. Al menos en dos ocasiones – Napoleón en 1812 y Hitler en 1940- los enemigos de Gran Bretaña fueron lo suficientemente poderosos como para aplastarla. Pero en lugar de eso, se volvieron contra Rusia, poniendo a los británicos a sus espaldas. De hecho, suponiendo que Napoleón hubiera persuadido a Alejandro I para formar una alianza, y hubiera asegurado la mano de su hermana, Gran Bretaña habría estado condenada. En cambio, se embarcó en una campaña suicida contra Moscú.

(...)










Sergey Glazyev: una opinión a considerar y analizar







observatoriocrisis.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Rusia captura un lote de drones Switchblade.




t.me/asbmil/1670


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

(...) parte 2


Un siglo y medio después, Hitler repitió el mismo error. ¿Cómo serían hoy Europa y el mundo si Napoleón se hubiera ligado por parentesco al emperador ruso y Hitler no hubiera roto el tratado de paz con la URSS?


Es poco probable que Gran Bretaña hubiera podido resistir los embates de una Europa unida. ¿Por qué las dos superpotencias europeas de su tiempo, en lugar del camino obvio hacia la dominación de Europa, y por tanto del mundo, mediante la conquista de una pequeña y vulnerable Gran Bretaña, se embarcaron en una guerra sin esperanza con un gigante euroasiático?


Se plantea una cuestión simétrica en relación con la geopolítica rusa, que permitió que el país se viera arrastrado a una guerra agotadora con enormes pérdidas humanas y materiales. Alejandro I podría haber evitado la guerra con Napoleón, que pidió dos veces la mano de sus hermanas para aliarse con él. Nicolás II podría haber evitado involucrarse en la insensata y fatal Primera Guerra Mundial con su primo. Las dos veces Rusia jugó con Gran Bretaña, y las dos veces sufrió enormes pérdidas.


La primera vez, a costa de arruinar Moscú y luego de la costosa reconstrucción de las monarquías europeas y el mantenimiento de las cortes reales que nos odiaban. La segunda vez, con la pérdida de un imperio, la guerra civil y la pérdida de millones de vidas inocentes.


Y los británicos ganaron las dos veces. Como resultado de la derrota de la Europa napoleónica, se hizo con el control del mercado europeo y se convirtió en la «dueña de los mares», eliminando a su principal rival en la lucha por las colonias de ultramar. Como resultado de la Primera Guerra Mundial, todos los imperios monárquicos que quedaban en Europa se han derrumbado, y su territorio, con la excepción de la Rusia soviética, ha quedado totalmente abierto a la explotación del capital británico.


El gobierno británico ni siquiera consideró necesario ocultar su profunda satisfacción por el derrocamiento del zar ruso, emparentado con Su Majestad. Cuando el Primer Ministro del país, Lloyd George, se enteró de la abdicación del Emperador, éste, frotándose las manos, declaró: «Se ha logrado uno de los objetivos de la guerra»[5]. Y en cuanto estalló la guerra civil en Rusia, el reciente aliado se lanzó a la intervención militar, intentando apoderarse del territorio ruso y, junto con Francia, Japón y Estados Unidos, desmembrar el país en zonas de influencia.


Por supuesto, los historiadores encontrarán muchas explicaciones para todos estos acontecimientos. Pero el hecho es el asombroso éxito de la geopolítica británica, por un lado, y las pérdidas de Rusia por participar en ella, por otro. Y también otros países, para los que la cooperación con los británicos ha sido desastrosa. Como dijo sabiamente el geopolítico ruso Alexei Yedrikhin (Vandam), «Sólo puede haber una cosa peor que la enemistad con el anglosajón: la amistad con él»[6].


El brillante analista C. Marchetti[7] señaló en una ocasión que las naciones se comportan como personas. De la misma manera que los humanos compiten, intrigan, envidian y resuelven cosas entre ellos bajo la influencia de las emociones. La visión antropocéntrica de las relaciones internacionales se manifiesta a menudo en el léxico político cuando se dice «dar una patada en los dientes a una nación», «patearle el culo», «crispar sus nervios», «castigar», etc.


En esta analogía, se plantea la cuestión de qué significa el sistema de valores morales en las relaciones internacionales. ¿Desempeñan un papel tan importante en las relaciones entre naciones como entre individuos? Y si es así, ¿cuál es la peculiaridad de la ética geopolítica inglesa? ¿Y en qué se diferencia de, por ejemplo, la rusa?


La conciencia nacional rusa, según F.M. Dostoyevski, se caracteriza por su «capacidad de respuesta mundial».


Esto se hizo evidente en la política exterior tanto del Imperio Ruso como de la Unión Soviética. Los zares respondieron a las peticiones de los pueblos oprimidos aceptándolos como súbditos y ayudándolos a desarrollarse. Rusia se consideró responsable de todo el mundo ortodoxo y eslavo y puso muchos soldados rusos en la defensa de Georgia contra las belicosas tribus caucásicas y en la liberación de los Balcanes del yugo otomano. Y perdió completamente la cabeza al involucrarse en la guerra mundial por la amenaza austriaca a la autonomía de Serbia y la obsesión por liberar Constantinopla y el estrecho de los turcos.


La URSS llevó a cabo una ardua lucha para construir el socialismo en todos los continentes del planeta, ayudando a los partidos comunistas, a los movimientos de liberación nacional y a los países en desarrollo de orientación socialista. Y empantanado en Afganistán para neutralizar la dudosa amenaza de que los estadounidenses tomen el control de ese país.


En otras palabras, la geopolítica rusa siempre ha estado orientada a ayudar a las naciones hermanas. A diferencia de los británicos, que organizaron el comercio de esclavos en sus colonias, los pueblos de las tierras que se incorporaron al Imperio ruso no fueron discriminados, y su capa dirigente fue incluida en la élite gobernante rusa.


En la URSS, tirar de la periferia era una prioridad: el imperio soviético era el único en el mundo que desarrollaba sus «colonias» a costa del centro, en lugar de sacar superbeneficios de ellas, como hicieron los británicos en India, China, Af́rica y América.


La importancia definitoria de la ideología también se puso de manifiesto en las relaciones aliadas que Rusia construyó en diferentes momentos de la historia. Durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, el Imperio Ruso sufrió pérdidas excesivas al lanzar una ofensiva no preparada a petición de los aliados para desviar las tropas alemanas de París y enviar un cuerpo expedicionario en ayuda de los franceses.


Dar la vida «por el amigo» es tan sagrado para la geopolítica rusa como para el hombre ruso. Y dieron millones de sus vidas liberando a Europa del fascismo. Y después de todo,¿ podría Stalin haberse detenido en la liberación de la URSS, acordando una paz por separado con Alemania a cambio de reparaciones y la liberación de los pueblos eslavos, dejando el campo de batalla a los anglosajones?


Los anglosajones se comportaron de manera diferente. Mientras los rusos derramaban sangre, retirando las fuerzas alemanas del frente occidental en la Primera Guerra Mundial, los servicios secretos británicos preparaban una revolución en San Petersburgo. Mientras arrastraban al emperador ruso a una alianza y una guerra contra Alemania, los británicos planeaban simultáneamente su derrocamiento.


Enredando a la clase dirigente rusa en redes masónicas, reclutando a generales y políticos, haciéndose con el control de los medios de comunicación, desacreditando y eliminando físicamente a opositores influyentes, los geopolíticos británicos han logrado un éxito considerable en la manipulación de la cocina política rusa. El asesinato de Stolypin les abrió el camino para preparar a la élite dirigente rusa para la guerra, mientras que la eliminación de Rasputín por un espía británico condujo a una revolución.


Todos los errores fatales cometidos por el zar se sucedieron como un reloj. Al matar al heredero del trono austriaco en Sarajevo, los organizadores de la guerra provocaron inequívocamente la decisión del zar ruso de movilizarse, organizando a través de los medios de comunicación una histeria ultrapatriótica. Al igual que, dos años y medio más tarde, instigaron una revuelta en San Petersburgo y una conspiración de la élite político-militar contra el zar, que culminó con su abdicación y el posterior colapso de la monarquía.


Hoy en día se han acumulado suficientes pruebas para afirmar la importancia crítica de la geopolítica británica en el desencadenamiento de la Primera Guerra Mundial mediante la manipulación de los círculos dirigentes de los países implicados, así como en la organización de la Revolución de Febrero en Rusia. Los anglosajones no se comportaron mejor en el período previo y durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


Habiendo aceptado favorablemente la toma del poder en Alemania por parte de los nazis, la oligarquía americano-inglesa continuó con las inversiones a gran escala en la industria alemana, habiendo invertido unos 2 billones de dólares en su modernización, a precios modernos.


En vísperas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las empresas y los bancos estadounidenses invirtieron 800 millones de dólares en la industria y el sistema financiero del país. La suma era enorme en ese momento. Los cuatro principales de Estados Unidos habían invertido unos 200 millones de dólares en la militarizada economía alemana: «Standard Oil» 120 millones de dólares, «General Motors» 35 millones de dólares, la inversión de la empresa de telecomunicaciones ITT fue de 30 millones de dólares y la de Ford de 17,5 millones de dólares. [8]


Resulta chocante que, incluso después de que Estados Unidos entrara en la Segunda Guerra Mundial el 11 de diciembre de 1941, las empresas estadounidenses siguieron aceptando activamente pedidos de empresas de países enemigos y apoyaran las actividades de sus filiales en Alemania, Italia e incluso Japón. Sólo era necesario solicitar un permiso especial para hacer negocios con las empresas controladas por los nazis o sus aliados.


El decreto presidencial estadounidense del 13 de diciembre de 1941 permitía este tipo de transacciones y hacer negocios con empresas enemigas, a menos que existiera una prohibición especial por parte del Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Muy a menudo, las empresas estadounidenses no tenían problemas para obtener permisos para hacer negocios con las empresas enemigas y suministrarles el acero, los motores, el combustible para aviones, el caucho y los componentes de radio necesarios. [9] Así, la fuerza de la industria bélica de Alemania y de sus aliados se apoyaba en las actividades económicas de Estados Unidos, cuyas empresas obtenían superbeneficios por sus tratos con el enemigo[10].


Las autoridades fascistas de Alemania y Hitler personalmente recibieron no sólo apoyo económico sino también político de los anglosajones. En 1938, en Munich, el primer ministro inglés Chamberlain bendijo a la bestia fascista criada con la ayuda del dinero anglosajón para una campaña militar contra la URSS sacrificando en su favor a Polonia, aliada de Inglaterra. Incluso salvó personalmente a Hitler de una conspiración de los generales alemanes que tenían miedo de luchar, impidiendo un golpe de estado mediante su visita sorpresa al Führer, que fue descubierta por la inteligencia británica.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

Espero que esto no acabe en el mercado negro porque haces un magnicidio o una masacre como jugando en Very Easy un puto videojuego…


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

(...) Parte 3


Hasta la apertura del segundo frente en 1944, las empresas estadounidenses siguieron recibiendo dividendos de sus activos en Alemania, beneficiándose de la guerra. De acuerdo con la famosa frase, pronunciada por H. Truman en 1941, «si los rusos ganan, debemos ayudar a los alemanes, y si los alemanes ganan, debemos ayudar a los rusos». Y que se maten entre ellos tanto como sea posible».


Pero los americanos no tuvieron tiempo de ayudar a los alemanes, el Ejército Rojo avanzaba demasiado rápido. Tuvieron que romper el acuerdo de Múnich y abrir un segundo frente para mantener el control de Europa Occidental. Al mismo tiempo, Churchill puso en marcha la Operación Impensable, un ataque de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña contra la URSS aliada, utilizando tropas de la Wehrmacht que no estaban en peligro. Pero, aunque no se sabía que las tropas alemanas ofrecieran una resistencia seria a las tropas angloamericanas, el rápido avance del Ejército Rojo hacia Berlín, frustró estos insidiosos planes.


Sin embargo, los yanquis dejaron a muchos nazis en las filas para preparar una nueva guerra contra la URSS. De la misma manera que salvaron a decenas de miles de colaboradores hitlerianos, sacándolos de Ucrania para utilizarlos contra la Unión Soviética. Sin embargo, resultaron útiles tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética: para alimentar el nazismo ucraniano con el fin de arrastrar a Rusia a una nueva guerra con una Europa aliada de la OTAN.


El propio colapso de la URSS no se produjo sin el trabajo activo de los servicios secretos estadounidenses. Basta con leer el libro de P. Schweitzer, Victory[11], para convencerse del papel fundamental de los servicios secretos estadounidenses en el derrumbe de la URSS. Una vez más, hay que maravillarse de su destreza y sistemática frente a nuestra ingenuidad e impotencia.


El argumento de que la Unión Soviética se derrumbó bajo la presión de los problemas internos no resiste la crítica. La recesión que surgió en su economía planificada a finales de los 80 no tiene comparación con el colapso de principios de los 90. El descontento de la población por la escasez de productos esenciales y las colas, por la caída del consumo y del nivel de vida tras la terapia de choque durante la transición a la economía de mercado.


Tras el milagro económico chino, se puede afirmar con seguridad que si los dirigentes soviéticos y luego postsoviéticos hubieran optado por una vía gradual de formación coherente de mecanismos de mercado y creación de condiciones para la empresa privada, manteniendo al mismo tiempo el control, la propiedad y la planificación estatales en los sectores básicos y de infraestructuras, incluidos la banca y los medios de comunicación, no habría habido ningún desastre.


No China, sino la URSS, se habría convertido en el núcleo de la formación de un nuevo orden económico mundial, basado en la teoría de la convergencia (combinación) de los mecanismos capitalistas y socialistas de desarrollo económico basado en la armonización de los intereses privados y públicos bajo el control del Estado, desarrollada por una serie de científicos soviéticos y estadounidenses [12].


Pero los dirigentes de la URSS, incluida la mayoría de los líderes de las repúblicas de la Unión, se vieron afectados por un arma cognitiva: una falsa comprensión de los patrones de desarrollo socioeconómico impuestos por los agentes de influencia occidentales, unos «valores humanos universales» y unos «derechos humanos» inverosímiles, y unos puntos de referencia fantasma para la democracia de mercado.


Una «nueva forma de pensar» estaba tomando forma en las mentes de los líderes políticos, negando el orden existente en nombre de un cambio radical para mejor. La imagen de este último era una niebla rosada, mientras que las deficiencias del orden de cosas existente se veían hacia afuera y parecían irreparables. Al mismo tiempo, los portadores del conocimiento y la experiencia histórica fueron desacreditados como retrógrados y ortodoxos. Fueron ridiculizados, desechados y alejados de la cúpula directiva en todos los sentidos, aislándolos así de los portadores del conocimiento y abriendo sus mentes a la manipulación de los agentes de influencia occidentales.


Simultáneamente a la desorientación de la cúpula directiva de la URSS, los servicios secretos estadounidenses preparaban el ataque de una nueva fuerza política para derrocarla. Hoy en día, en las oficinas del Instituto Nacional Democrático y del Instituto Republicano Internacional en Washington, se pueden ver carteles y folletos de propaganda de la campaña electoral de Yeltsin en 1990, que los servicios secretos estadounidenses llevaron a cabo con el pretexto de glorificar a Gorbachov como líder mundial moderno.


Crearon una red de agentes de influencia para destruir la URSS mientras alababan a Gorbachov por la perestroika que orquestó, cuya esencia fue la autodestrucción del sistema de gobierno del país y la repentina escalada del caos. Una vez que el caos permitió organizar una nueva fuerza política, Gorbachov se vio sometido a una intensa presión por parte de líderes occidentales con credibilidad para paralizar la voluntad política y disuadirle de utilizar la fuerza legal para restablecer el orden.


Al mismo tiempo, Yeltsin, nutrido por los servicios secretos estadounidenses y rodeado de agentes de influencia occidentales, organizó un Maidan antisoviético en el Soviet Supremo de la RSFSR, paralizando las actividades de las autoridades de la Unión. Poco después, la colusión de Belovezh de los líderes de las tres repúblicas eslavas, preparada de antemano por agentes de influencia estadounidenses, enterró a la URSS con el apoyo de los dirigentes de Estados Unidos.


Los dirigentes comunistas de las antiguas repúblicas socialistas soviéticas se volvieron a pintar al instante como nacionalistas, dedicándose a establecer dictaduras oligárquicas de su poder personal en los nuevos estados nacionales sobre una base anticomunista y rusófila.


Con el colapso de la URSS, los estadounidenses comenzaron a colonizar el espacio postsoviético, imponiendo a los dirigentes de los nuevos Estados independientes una política de «terapia de choque», suicida para su soberanía económica y basada en los dogmas anticientíficos del fundamentalismo de mercado. Una vez más, la comunidad científica nacional fue apartada de la influencia en la toma de decisiones, cuyos representantes autorizados fueron avergonzados como retrógrados fuera de sí en comparación con los «jóvenes reformistas» criados artificialmente por los expertos estadounidenses.


Este último aplicó la doctrina del «Consenso de Washington» impuesta por la oligarquía estadounidense, que consistía en desmantelar el sistema de regulación estatal de la economía para abrirlo completamente a la libre circulación de capitales extranjeros, principalmente estadounidenses, y a la subordinación de sus intereses.


Paralelamente a la colonización del espacio postsoviético por parte del capital occidental, los geopolíticos estadounidenses fomentaban las tendencias centrífugas al proclamar que su principal objetivo era impedir la formación de una nueva potencia comparable a ellos en cuanto a influencia. De acuerdo con la tradición geopolítica germano-anglosajona, el énfasis principal se puso en la separación de Ucrania de Rusia y en una mayor desintegración de esta última. Mientras demostraban su pleno apoyo a Yeltsin y lo ensalzaban como líder político reconocido mundialmente, incluyendo una invitación al club de líderes mundiales del G7, simultáneamente fomentaban el separatismo de las repúblicas nacionales, patrocinando la insurgencia chechena y provocando una guerra en el Cáucaso.


Los líderes estadounidenses, británicos y alemanes abrazaron a Yeltsin y le prometieron paz y amistad eternas, por un lado, y al mismo tiempo incorporaron a las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas a la OTAN y apoyaron a los combatientes chechenos, por otro.


Putin ha frenado la desintegración de Rusia, ha restablecido la verticalidad del poder, ha pacificado Chechenia y ha lanzado un proceso de integración euroasiática. Al hacerlo, desafió la línea geopolítica estadounidense en el espacio postsoviético y pasó a ser percibido por la clase política estadounidense como el enemigo. Tras fracasar en su intento de desestabilizar la situación en Rusia, los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses han intensificado sus esfuerzos en el espacio postsoviético con el objetivo de socavar el proceso de integración euroasiática, percibido por los políticos estadounidenses como una «restauración de la URSS»[13].


El proyecto de la Asociación Oriental de la UE se puso en marcha como respuesta para poner a las repúblicas postsoviéticas bajo la jurisdicción de Bruselas como miembros sin derecho a una asociación con la UE. Este proyecto se vio reforzado por la espectacular expansión de las redes de agentes y la educación de los jóvenes en un espíritu de nacionalismo primitivo y rusofobia agresiva.


Una cadena de revoluciones de colores organizada por los servicios secretos estadounidenses llevó al poder a gobiernos títeres en Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia, que adoptaron políticas nacionalistas y rusófobas. En todos los casos, estas políticas han provocado divisiones sociales y violencia contra los disidentes. En Georgia y Moldavia esta escisión acabó con el colapso del Estado; en Ucrania condujo a la toma del poder por parte de los neonazis y a la formación de un régimen neofascista que ha intensificado la guerra contra su propio pueblo.


Ya no es un secreto que el principal y único objetivo de la geopolítica estadounidense en el espacio postsoviético es separar a los nuevos Estados independientes de Rusia y eliminar su independencia obligándolos a someterse a la jurisdicción de la UE. Este objetivo no sólo está motivado por el deseo de contener o debilitar a Rusia. El capital occidental controla su mercado financiero, cuyos principales actores dependen de los préstamos extranjeros, mantienen sus ahorros en el extranjero bajo jurisdicción anglosajona, tienen la ciudadanía de los estados occidentales y crían a sus hijos allí.


El colapso del rublo el año pasado y el arrastre de la economía rusa a una trampa de estanflación demostraron la capacidad de Washington para manipular la situación macroeconómica de Rusia[14].


Los políticos estadounidenses justifican su agresión contra la Rusia contemporánea acusando a los dirigentes rusos de esforzarse por revivir la URSS. Sin embargo, lo absurdo de tales sospechas es evidente para cualquier observador imparcial. A diferencia de la Unión Soviética, firmemente unida por una ideología común de construcción del socialismo dirigida por el PCUS, la Unión Económica Euroasiática no es más que un mercado común de Estados democráticos con una economía de mercado abierta, que se diferencia, si acaso, de los países del capitalismo clásico, por el mayor papel del gran capital y la menor importancia del Estado.


Los temores de un resurgimiento de la Unión Soviética sobre la base de la Unión Económica Euroasiática tienen mucho menos fundamento que los riesgos de un resurgimiento del Tercer Reich en la Unión Europea. En cualquier caso, la UEEA tiene hoy un sistema de gobernanza mucho menos burocrático y centralizado que la UE, que podría calificarse de imperio burocrático por el grado de concentración de funciones en un organismo supranacional.


Objetivamente, los estadounidenses no necesitan frenar a Rusia: su situación macroeconómica está manipulada por las organizaciones internacionales de Washington, y el mercado financiero está manipulado por los especuladores estadounidenses. Las sanciones antirrusas tampoco tienen sentido para los estadounidenses: Rusia no es un receptor, sino un donante del sistema financiero occidental, al que regala unos 150.000 millones de dólares anuales.


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

(...) parte 4


¿Por qué Estados Unidos ha lanzado una guerra híbrida contra Rusia, la explotación de cuya economía reporta enormes beneficios al capital norteamericano, mientras que muchos generales de los negocios rusos se han puesto voluntariamente a las órdenes de Estados Unidos, ocultando sus capitales del Estado ruso en paraísos fiscales bajo jurisdicción anglosajona?


No se trata de contener a Rusia. Lo que está en juego es mucho mayor. Se trata de una batalla por el liderazgo mundial en la que la hegemonía estadounidense se ve socavada por la creciente influencia de China. En esta lucha Estados Unidos está perdiendo, lo que está provocando la agresión de su élite dirigente. El objetivo es Rusia, que, de acuerdo con la tradición geopolítica europea, se considera poseedora del mitológico «Heartland», cuyo dominio, según los geopolíticos anglo- alemanes, garantiza el control del mundo.


El mundo, sin embargo, no permanece inalterado. Mientras que hace doscientos años el Imperio Ruso ejercía una influencia dominante en el mundo y no se podía disparar ningún cañón en Europa sin el permiso del zar ruso [15], hoy en día la economía mundial está controlada por las empresas transnacionales occidentales cuya expansión se apoya en la emisión ilimitada de divisas mundiales.


El monopolio de la emisión de dinero mundial es la base del poder de la oligarquía financiera occidental, cuyos intereses son atendidos por la maquinaria político-militar de EEUU y sus aliados de la OTAN. Tras el colapso de la URSS y la desintegración del sistema mundial de socialismo asociado a ella, este poder se convirtió en mundial y el liderazgo de EE.UU. parecía definitivo. Sin embargo, cualquier sistema económico tiene límites para su desarrollo, determinados por los patrones de reproducción de su estructura tecnológica e institucional.


La actual escalada de tensiones político-militares internacionales se debe a un cambio en los patrones tecnológicos y económicos mundiales, en el que se está produciendo una profunda transformación estructural de la economía sobre la base de tecnologías fundamentalmente nuevas y de nuevos mecanismos de reproducción del capital.


Los estudios modernos sobre las pautas de desarrollo económico a largo plazo ofrecen una explicación bastante convincente de los procesos de crisis en curso, tanto en la economía mundial como en la nacional.


Fenómenos como la subida y la bajada de los precios del petróleo, la implosión de las burbujas financieras, el declive de la producción de las grandes industrias que condujo a una depresión en las economías avanzadas, junto con la rápida difusión de las nuevas tecnologías y el ascenso de los países en fase de convergencia, fueron predichos con antelación por la teoría de las ondas largas. Sobre esta base se elaboraron las recomendaciones en el ámbito de la política económica, se formuló la estrategia de superación del desarrollo, previendo la creación de condiciones para el crecimiento de un nuevo patrón tecnológico[16].


Sin embargo, las recomendaciones de los científicos rusos que trabajan dentro del paradigma de la economía evolutiva han sido ignoradas por la élite gobernante, que está impregnada de la doctrina del fundamentalismo de mercado. La economía pasó por una serie de crisis creadas artificialmente y perdió una parte importante de la renta nacional por la falta de equivalencia de las divisas y la degradación.


El potencial científico y tecnológico disponible de la economía rusa no se utilizó. En lugar de subir en una nueva y larga ola de crecimiento de la economía mundial, cayó en una crisis acompañada de la degradación del potencial científico y tecnológico restante y del creciente retraso tecnológico no sólo de los países avanzados, sino también de los que se desarrollan con éxito. Entre estos últimos, China ha tenido un éxito especial, ya que su liderazgo ha actuado de acuerdo con la mencionada estrategia de desarrollo avanzado del nuevo modo tecnológico, al tiempo que ha modernizado las industrias tradicionales sobre su base.


Todas las explicaciones «objetivas» de la alta tasa de crecimiento de la economía china por su atraso inicial son parcialmente ciertas. En parte, porque ignoran lo principal: el enfoque creativo de los dirigentes chinos para construir un nuevo sistema de relaciones de producción, que, a medida que la economía china asciende a la vanguardia del mundo, es cada vez más autosuficiente y atractivo. Los propios chinos llaman a su formación socialista, mientras desarrollan la empresa privada y cultivan las corporaciones capitalistas. Al mismo tiempo, los dirigentes comunistas de China siguen construyendo el socialismo evitando los tópicos ideológicos.


Prefieren formular los objetivos en términos de bienestar de la población, con el fin de superar la pobreza y crear una sociedad de ingresos medios, y posteriormente alcanzar un nivel de vida líder en el mundo. Al mismo tiempo, intentan evitar las desigualdades sociales excesivas manteniendo una distribución de la renta nacional basada en el trabajo y orientando la regulación económica hacia las actividades productivas y las inversiones a largo plazo en el desarrollo de las fuerzas productivas. Esta es una característica común de los países que forman el núcleo del ciclo de acumulación de capital asiático o, según nuestra terminología, de la economía mundial integrada[17].


Independientemente de la forma de propiedad dominante – estatal, como en China o Vietnam, o privada, como en Japón o Corea-, la economía mundial integrada se caracteriza por una combinación de instituciones de planificación estatal y de autoorganización del mercado, de control estatal sobre los principales parámetros de reproducción económica y de libre empresa, de ideología del bien común y de iniciativa privada.


Al mismo tiempo, las formas de estructura política pueden diferir fundamentalmente: desde la mayor democracia india del mundo hasta el mayor partido comunista de China. La prioridad de los intereses públicos sobre los privados permanece inalterada, lo que se expresa en estrictos mecanismos de responsabilidad personal de los ciudadanos por su comportamiento consciente, el cumplimiento preciso de sus deberes, el cumplimiento de las leyes y el servicio a los objetivos nacionales. Y las formas de control público también pueden diferir fundamentalmente: desde el harakiri de los jefes de los bancos en quiebra en Japón hasta una medida excepcional de castigo para los funcionarios corruptos en China. El sistema de gestión del desarrollo socioeconómico se basa en los mecanismos de responsabilidad personal para la mejora del bienestar de la sociedad.


La primacía de los intereses públicos sobre los privados se expresa en la estructura institucional de regulación económica característica de la economía mundial integrada. En primer lugar, el Estado controla los principales parámetros de la reproducción del capital mediante mecanismos de planificación, préstamo, subvención, fijación de precios y regulación de las condiciones básicas de la actividad empresarial. Al mismo tiempo, el Estado no ordena tanto, sino que actúa como moderador, formando mecanismos de asociación e interacción social entre los principales grupos sociales.


Los funcionarios no tratan de dirigir a los empresarios, sino que organizan el trabajo conjunto de las comunidades empresarial, científica y de ingeniería para formar objetivos de desarrollo comunes y elaborar métodos para su consecución. Los mecanismos de regulación estatal de la economía también están en sintonía con esto.


Por supuesto, los patrones cíclicos descritos anteriormente pueden no funcionar esta vez. Sin embargo, a juzgar por el comportamiento de las autoridades estadounidenses, están haciendo todo lo posible por ceder el liderazgo a China.


La guerra híbrida que han desatado contra Rusia la está empujando hacia una alianza estratégica con China, aumentando las capacidades de esta última. Existen incentivos adicionales para profundizar y desarrollar la OCS, que se está convirtiendo en una asociación regional de pleno derecho. Sobre la base de la UEEA y la OCS, está surgiendo el mayor espacio económico mundial de comercio preferencial y cooperación, que une a la mitad del Viejo Mundo.


Los intentos de Estados Unidos de dar golpes de Estado en Brasil, Venezuela y Bolivia están sacando a Sudamérica de la hegemonía estadounidense. Brasil, que ya es miembro de la coalición BRICS, tiene todos los motivos para buscar un trato comercial preferencial y una cooperación con los países de la OCS. Esto crea oportunidades para la formación de la mayor asociación económica del mundo de los países de la EAEU, la OCS y el Mercosur, a la que podría unirse la ASEAN.


El impulso de Estados Unidos para la formación de zonas del Pacífico y transatlánticas de comercio preferencial y cooperación sin la participación de los países del BRICS proporciona incentivos adicionales para esa amplia integración, que abarca más de la mitad de la población, la producción y el potencial natural del planeta.


Estados Unidos está cometiendo el mismo error que el anterior líder mundial, Gran Bretaña, que en la época de la Gran Depresión trató de proteger su imperio colonial de las mercancías estadounidenses con medidas proteccionistas. Sin embargo, como resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, instigada por la geopolítica británica para bloquear el desarrollo de Alemania, reforzar su dominio en Europa y hacerse con el control del territorio soviético, Gran Bretaña perdió su imperio junto con el colapso de todo el sistema de colonialismo europeo que había obstaculizado el desarrollo económico mundial.


Hoy, el imperio financiero estadounidense se ha convertido en un freno de este tipo, arrastrando todos los recursos del planeta al servicio de la creciente pirámide de la deuda de Estados Unidos. El volumen de su deuda nacional ha alcanzado un crecimiento exponencial, y el valor de todas las obligaciones de la deuda de EE.UU. ya supera el PIB de EE.UU. en más de un orden de magnitud, lo que indica la proximidad del colapso de EE.UU., y con él, de todo el sistema financiero occidental.


Para evitar el colapso y conservar el liderazgo mundial, la oligarquía financiera estadounidense pretende desencadenar una guerra mundial. Condonará las deudas y mantendrá el control sobre la periferia y destruirá, o al menos contendrá, a los competidores. La guerra, como siempre en estos casos, se desarrolla principalmente por el control de la periferia.


Esto explica la agresión estadounidense en el norte de Af́rica y en Oriente Próximo y Medio para consolidar su control sobre esta región productora de petróleo y, al mismo tiempo, sobre Europa. Pero la dirección del golpe principal es, por su importancia clave a los ojos de los geopolíticos estadounidenses, Rusia. No por su ascenso, ni como castigo por la reunificación con Crimea, sino por el tradicional pensamiento geopolítico occidental, preocupado por la lucha por mantener la hegemonía mundial. Y, de nuevo, según los preceptos de los geopolíticos occidentales, la guerra con Rusia comienza con una lucha por Ucrania.


Durante tres siglos, primero Polonia, luego Austria-Hungría, Alemania y ahora Estados Unidos han alimentado el separatismo ucraniano. Para ello construyeron una nación ucraniana: rusos que odian todo lo ruso y adoran todo lo europeo. Hasta el colapso de la URSS, este proyecto tuvo poco éxito, limitándose al establecimiento temporal de la República Popular Ucraniana sobre las bayonetas alemanas en 1918, y a la formación de organizaciones nacionalistas ucranianas subordinadas entre 1941 y 1944.


Para mantener en el poder a los nacionalistas ucranianos que habían criado, los alemanes recurrieron al terror contra la población local. Empezando por el genocidio contra los rutenos organizado por los austriacos durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y terminando con las operaciones masivas de castigo contra la población de la Ucrania ocupada por los nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Hoy en día, esta tradición es continuada por los estadounidenses, que han tomado el control de Ucrania tras el golpe que organizaron el 21 de febrero de 2014 y llevaron al poder a la junta nazi títere.


Abandonando los convencionalismos, los servicios de seguridad de Estados Unidos han organizado el terror contra la población rusa de Ucrania de la mano de los nazis que han criado. Los neofascistas ucranianos, dirigidos por manipuladores e instructores estadounidenses, están cometiendo crímenes de guerra en Donbás, movilizando a la fuerza a jóvenes «para la guerra con los rusos», sacrificándolos al nazismo ucraniano. Esta última se ha convertido en la ideología del régimen ucraniano, que tiene sus orígenes en los secuaces de Hitler condenados como criminales de guerra por el Tribunal de Núremberg.


El objetivo de la política estadounidense en Ucrania no es proteger sus intereses ni su desarrollo socioeconómico. El objetivo es utilizar a los rusos, criados artificialmente con propaganda nazi para que crean en su identidad ucraniana, como carne de cañón para hacer la guerra contra Rusia con la esperanza de arrastrar a los socios europeos de la OTAN a la guerra. Tanto la Primera como la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Europa son consideradas por los historiadores estadounidenses como buenas guerras.


Aseguraron el auge de la economía estadounidense trasladando la riqueza, el capital, las mentes y la tecnología acumuladas en Europa a través del océano. Estados Unidos se ha convertido en un líder mundial gracias a estas guerras, estableciendo una hegemonía sobre los países europeos y sus antiguas colonias. Incluso hoy en día, la geopolítica estadounidense se basa en fomentar la guerra mundial en Europa como un medio probado para aumentar su poder.


La agresividad y extravagancia de los políticos estadounidenses, que a muchos de nuestros expertos les parece ridícula, debería tomarse muy en serio. Su objetivo es incitar a la guerra, y las flagrantes mentiras e incluso la ostentosa estupidez de los oradores estadounidenses sólo pretenden camuflar la seriedad de las intenciones de la oligarquía estadounidense. Sólo puede mantener su dominio global desencadenando una guerra mundial. La presencia de armas de destrucción masiva cambia la naturaleza de esta guerra. Los especialistas la llaman guerra híbrida, porque no se trata tanto de fuerzas armadas como de tecnologías de la información, financieras y cognitivas que se utilizan para debilitar y desorientar al máximo al enemigo.


Sólo cuando el enemigo está tan desmoralizado que no puede ofrecer una resistencia digna, se recurre a las operaciones militares, más parecidas a las acciones punitivas que, a las operaciones de combate, para reclamar la victoria y matar a los soldados recalcitrantes.


Así es como Estados Unidos llevó a cabo su ocupación de Irak, Yugoslavia, Libia, Georgia y Ucrania: sin sangrientas batallas de combate. La clave de la guerra híbrida es una hábil combinación de tecnologías financieras, informativas y cognitivas. En el frente financiero, Estados Unidos tiene una ventaja estratégica al poder emitir dinero global y realizar ataques monetarios y financieros a las economías nacionales de cualquier potencia. En el ámbito de la información, Estados Unidos domina el espacio mundial de los medios de comunicación electrónicos, domina el mercado mundial del cine y la televisión y controla las redes mundiales de telecomunicaciones.


Combinando la agresión monetaria y financiera en la economía y el procesamiento de la información de la conciencia pública, Estados Unidos puede manipular los motivos del comportamiento de las élites gobernantes nacionales. Un papel clave en esto lo desempeña el arma cognitiva: derrotar las mentes de los líderes nacionales con una falsa comprensión de la esencia de los acontecimientos que tienen lugar y los significados deseados para la agresión estadounidense.


Ya se mencionó la importancia de las armas cognitivas utilizadas por Estados Unidos para desorientar a los dirigentes de la URSS y luego de Rusia. Para que funcione, es necesario ganarse la confianza del enemigo e impedir que desarrolle una visión objetiva de lo que ocurre. El primero se consigue mediante la adulación, el soborno y el engaño. La segunda, desacreditando a la comunidad nacional de expertos y sustituyéndola por agentes de influencia, promoviéndolos en todas las estructuras de poder, en los medios de comunicación, en los estratos superiores empresariales, culturales e intelectuales de la sociedad.


Un método frecuentemente utilizado para resolver este doble problema es sacar a los líderes de primer nivel del entorno comunicativo nacional al internacional, imponiéndoles encantadores expertos y consultores extranjeros y ya formados en el país. Este método funcionó brillantemente para Gorbachov y Yeltsin, cuyo «nuevo pensamiento» fue manipulado por expertos especialmente formados en Occidente, mientras se aislaba a científicos y especialistas nacionales de renombre. También funcionó para Yanukovich, cuya conciencia fue manipulada por asesores estadounidenses y, en la última etapa, directamente por los líderes occidentales.


La comprensión de la tecnología para derrotar a la mente con armas cognitivas no proporciona una defensa automática contra ellas. Incluso personas muy inteligentes, honestas y decentes, con amplia experiencia vital y política, pueden ser objeto de ataques. Un ejemplo de su aplicación exitosa es nuestra propia conciencia política, en la que se confunden las relaciones de causa y efecto. Las estimaciones y calificaciones fabricadas por las instituciones estadounidenses en función de sus intereses se perciben como verdaderas, en contra de la realidad objetiva.


Los resultados de la política macroeconómica objetivamente fallidos se presentan como grandes logros, y los responsables de las desastrosas consecuencias de sus decisiones son declarados por los medios de comunicación occidentales como los mejores ministros, banqueros, especialistas, las personas más influyentes e inteligentes del mundo. Y, curiosamente, sigue funcionando.


La red de agentes de influencia desplegada por los estadounidenses sigue configurando la política macroeconómica, exponiendo a Rusia a los golpes de la actual guerra monetaria y financiera de Estados Unidos. Y aunque los daños de las políticas macroeconómicas dirigidas por Estados Unidos ya han superado con creces las pérdidas económicas de la URSS tras la agresión nazi, gozan de una confianza continua y siguen marcando la política económica del Estado.


La derrota de la conciencia de la élite dirigente rusa con las armas cognitivas estadounidenses está pasando factura, debilitando a Rusia y fortaleciendo a Estados Unidos y a la OTAN.


Perdiendo la guerra en el frente financiero y monetario, donde las pérdidas directas anuales ascienden a ciento cincuenta mil millones de dólares de capital exportado desde Rusia al sistema financiero occidental y las pérdidas acumuladas equivalen a la mitad del potencial de producción, Rusia no durará mucho. Ya este año, en lugar de un crecimiento objetivamente posible del 10% en la producción y la inversión, estamos obteniendo una caída del 5%, y la tasa de pobreza está retrocediendo más de una década.


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

(...) parte 5


Al reconocer indirectamente la legitimidad del régimen nazi ucraniano, también estamos perdiendo la guerra en el frente cognitivo e informativo, cediendo la iniciativa estratégica al enemigo. Aunque, con un enfoque sistemático y apoyándose en el derecho internacional, sería posible desenmascarar a los nazis ucranianos, exponiendo la verdad al pueblo ruso que vive en Ucrania sobre la manipulación de su conciencia y liberando la tierra rusa del régimen de ocupación neofascista impuesto por Estados Unidos.Independientemente de la posición de Rusia, los estadounidenses perderán la batalla por el liderazgo con China.


Esta es la lógica del cambio de las economías mundiales, que encaja plenamente en la guerra híbrida que desarrollan contra nosotros Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN. El sistema de instituciones de la sociedad integral creado en China, que combina las ventajas de los sistemas socialista y capitalista, basado en nuestra experiencia histórica, está demostrando de forma convincente su superioridad sobre el sistema estadounidense de capitalismo oligárquico. Junto con Japón, India, Corea, Vietnam, Malasia e Indonesia, China está formando un nuevo centro de desarrollo económico mundial sobre la base de un nuevo patrón tecnológico y creando un nuevo orden económico mundial.


Frente a la liberalización global basada en los intereses de la oligarquía financiera estadounidense, el nuevo orden mundial se construirá sobre el reconocimiento de la diversidad de los países, el respeto a su soberanía, sobre una base de igualdad, equidad y beneficio mutuo.


La geopolítica anglosajona es cosa del pasado, junto con los conceptos geopolíticos pseudocientíficos diseñados para camuflar la agresión anglosajona o germánica. El sistema político chino es inmune a las armas cognitivas. Lo mismo ocurre con la India, que sufrió la opresión colonial de los británicos, y con Vietnam, que experimentó los horrores de la guerra con Estados Unidos. No hay confianza en los estadounidenses en Sudamérica, que ha tenido su cuota de «América para los estadounidenses». Los japoneses pronto conmemorarán el septuagésimo aniversario de los bombardeos atómicos estadounidenses.


El espacio de la hegemonía estadounidense se estrecha inexorablemente. Es poco probable que las élites gobernantes de los países BRICS y sus socios de integración sigan la geopolítica anglosajona. El secreto de su asombrosa eficacia, que se esconde tras una niebla de abstracciones sin sentido y frases grandilocuentes, es bastante banal: astucia, mezquindad y engaño. Excepto en Europa y América del Norte, ya no funciona. Pero sigue funcionando parcialmente en el espacio postsoviético, haciéndonos vulnerables a otra agresión occidental. Esta vulnerabilidad hace que los geopolíticos estadounidenses estén eufóricos por ganar, lo que los hace demasiado confiados y muy peligrosos.


La rusofobia que fomentan bien puede encender las llamas de una nueva guerra en Europa, que se librará para destruir el mundo ruso a manos del pueblo ruso, para deleite de los geopolíticos estadounidenses-europeos.


Para resistir la guerra híbrida estadounidense, es necesario en primer lugar protegerse de sus principales factores de ataque: las armas cognitivas, monetarias y financieras y de información. No es difícil hacerlo liberando a las autoridades monetarias de los agentes de influencia estadounidenses y pasando a las fuentes de crédito nacionales sobre la base de una política monetaria soberana. Al desdolarizar y desestabilizar la


economía, Rusia no sólo ganaría independencia, sino que también podría recuperar su potencial científico y productivo y debilitar la capacidad de agresión de Estados Unidos basada en el uso del dólar como moneda mundial, que permite financiar la guerra híbrida a costa del enemigo.


La defensa contra las armas de la información es la verdad de que la geopolítica estadounidense amenaza al mundo con un caos destructivo y una guerra mundial basada en una reencarnación artificial de formas aparentemente siempre extintas de ideologías de odio del nazismo y del fanatismo religioso contra la decadencia moral de la élite gobernante occidental.


Partiendo de esta verdad, hay que aprovechar la iniciativa estratégica de resolver la crisis ucraniana sobre la plataforma ideológica y política del Tribunal de Nuremberg. Esto prepararía el camino para la formación de una amplia coalición antibélica de países interesados en una transición hacia un nuevo orden económico mundial en el que las relaciones de explotación financiera serían sustituidas por relaciones de cooperación pragmática y, a diferencia de la globalización liberal para los intereses de la oligarquía financiera, se aplicaría una política de desarrollo sostenible basada en los intereses humanos universales.


Por supuesto, la transición a un nuevo orden mundial no librará automáticamente al mundo de los conflictos. La estrategia de la política exterior china no será necesariamente humanista: basta con leer las famosas «36 estratagemas»[18] para apreciar la disposición de los chinos a utilizar una gran variedad de métodos para lograr sus intereses, incluidos aquellos bastante alejados de las normas de la moral cristiana a las que estamos acostumbrados. Las ilusiones de un futuro comunista brillante para toda la humanidad son ajenas a los actuales dirigentes chinos, que están construyendo un socialismo con características chinas, cuya esencia se reduce a la búsqueda rigurosa de sus propios intereses nacionales sobre la base de una ideología socialista del bien común y los principios confucianos de gobierno responsable.


Hasta cierto punto, esta filosofía se asemeja a la ideología de Stalin de construir el socialismo en un solo país. Pero a diferencia del internacionalismo inherente al socialismo soviético, la versión china del socialismo se centra exclusivamente en los intereses nacionales chinos. Pero al menos son pragmáticos y comprensibles. Lo primero y más importante es la construcción de una sociedad de ingresos medios. A diferencia de la geopolítica anglosajona de dominación mundial, China necesita para ello la paz y una activa cooperación económica exterior. Y, categóricamente, no necesita la guerra mundial que libran los estadounidenses.


Aunque China no tiene experiencia histórica en política global, tiene una clara estrategia de desarrollo. Rusia tiene una experiencia política global, pero no una estrategia de desarrollo. Sin ella y sin una aplicación coherente, la experiencia histórica no servirá de nada. Para no encontrarse de nuevo en la periferia, ahora no de Estados Unidos, sino de China, necesita una ideología y una estrategia de desarrollo. Esta ideología de la síntesis neoconservadora de la tradición religiosa, el socialismo, la democracia y la economía de mercado planificada en un sistema integral ha sido elaborada en términos generales [19].


También se desarrolla una estrategia de desarrollo que tiene en cuenta las regularidades a largo plazo del desarrollo técnico y económico[20]. Sólo falta la voluntad política, paralizada por la oligarquía offshore.


Rusia puede convertirse en líder del proceso de formación de un nuevo orden económico mundial y formar parte del núcleo del nuevo centro de desarrollo económico mundial. Pero es imposible hacerlo permaneciendo en la periferia del capitalismo estadounidense. Peor aún, al permanecer en la periferia, Rusia provoca la agresión estadounidense, porque hace que su economía dependa de la oligarquía estadounidense y crea la ilusión de una victoria fácil para los geopolíticos estadounidenses.


Para nosotros, a diferencia de los chinos que están ganando la batalla por el liderazgo mundial, la guerra híbrida con los servicios especiales estadounidenses que ocupan Ucrania ha adquirido un carácter existencial. O la quimera nazi que han creado será derrotada por nosotros y el mundo ruso se liberará de la división, o seremos destruidos. Al igual que en las dos últimas guerras internas con un Occidente unido, la pregunta es: ¿quién es quién?


*NOTAS*


1 Dostoievski F. M. Diario de un escritor. 1873-1881


2 Fukuyama F. The End of History and the Last Man


3 Heartland es la tierra «media» o «corazón» que actualmente ocupa Rusia, la parte de Eurasia que, según la teoría del geógrafo inglés Halford Mackinder, es el «eje geográfico de la historia».


4 Por ejemplo, el autor del concepto «Heartland», Mackinder, escribió: «Rusia ha sustituido al Imperio Mongol. El lugar de las antiguas incursiones centrífugas de los pueblos esteparios ha sido ocupado por su presión sobre Finlandia, Escandinavia, Polonia, Turquía, Persia y China. En el conjunto del mundo ocupa una posición estratégica central comparable a la que tiene Alemania en Europa. Puede atacar en todos los frentes». Y la Primera Ministra británica M. Thatcher (como quiera que se intente interpretar después lo que dijo) dijo «…es económicamente viable, según las estimaciones de la comunidad mundial, dejar que 15 millones de personas vivan en Rusia».


La primera mujer secretaria de Estado de EE.UU., M. Albright, enmarcó la siguiente frase, cuyo significado se reduce a lo siguiente La posesión exclusiva de Siberia por parte de Rusia es «injusta» y Siberia debe ponerse bajo control internacional. Siberia es un territorio demasiado extenso para pertenecer a un solo Estado.


5 Ogorodnikov A. La paz de Brest. La prehistoria. – Zavtra. – 2013, 29 de octubre.


6 Vandam A. E. El más grande de los artes. Revisión de la situación internacional moderna a la luz de la estrategia superior (1913) – San Petersburgo: Nauka, 2009


7 Marchetti Cesare. Una evaluación tecnológica postmortem de la rueca: los últimos 1000 años, – Previsión tecnológica y cambio social. 1978


8 Charles Higham. Trading With The Enemy: An Expose of The Nazi- American Money Plot 1933-1949. Nueva York, 1983.


9 Ibid. 10http://infoglaz.ru/?p=22965


11 Schweitzer P. Victoria. El papel de la estrategia encubierta de la Administración estadounidense en la desintegración de la Unión Soviética y el campo socialista. – Minsk, 1995.


12 Bogomolov O. T. Teoría y metodología de la división internacional socialista del trabajo. – Moscú: Mysl, 1967.


13 La ex secretaria de Estado de Estados Unidos, Hillary Clinton, dijo en una conferencia de prensa en Dublín el 6 de diciembre de 2012: «Ahora se están tomando medidas para reovietizar la región. Se llamará de otra manera: Unión Aduanera, Unión Euroasiática, etc. Pero no nos engañemos. Sabemos cuál es el objetivo de esto y estamos tratando de encontrar formas eficaces de frenarlo o prevenirlo».


14 Glazyev S. Las sanciones de Estados Unidos y la política del Banco de Rusia: un doble golpe para la economía nacional. – Voprosy ekonomiki. – 2014, No 9


15 «Ningún cañón de Europa dispara sin nuestro permiso», una frase del canciller del Estado y diplomático ruso del siglo XVIII A. Bezborodko.


16 Glazyev S. Yu. Estrategia para el desarrollo avanzado de Rusia en la crisis mundial. – Moscú: Economía, 2010


17 Arrighi J. El largo siglo XX. Moscú: Editorial Territorio del Futuro, 2006.


18 Malyavin V. 36 Estratagemas. Los secretos chinos del éxito. – Moscú: White Alva, 2000. – 192 с.


19 Glazyev S. Una respuesta socialista a la globalización liberal. APN. 2006


20 Glazyev S. Lessons of another Russian revolution: the collapse of the liberal utopia and the chance of an economic miracle. – Moscú: Ekonomicheskaya Gazeta, 2011.


----------



## Argentium (26 May 2022)

*El viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania dice que Rusia está trasladando misiles Iskander a Brest (Bielorrusia); “es posible que se utilicen para atacar a Ucrania occidental”*
14:14 || 26/05/2022


----------



## quinciri (26 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Por fortuna Rusia sigue su propia agenda.



y dentro de razonables márgenes de prudencia y sentido común.

Los otros andan mas desesperadillos, y dando palos p'aquí y p'allá y sin ton ni son ...


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania dice que Rusia está trasladando misiles Iskander a Brest (Bielorrusia); “es posible que se utilicen para atacar a Ucrania occidental”*
> 14:14 || 26/05/2022



ya va siendo hora que dejen la sapadnaia ukraina como un puto solar


----------



## pemebe (26 May 2022)

Que gana Rusia con la guerra:

La zona más rica de Ucrania (con habitantes favorables a ellos
Eliminar el ejercito ucraniano (y los nazis) y obligarles a declararse neutrales
Pierde a Europa como cliente y gana a China e India (le obligamos a irse hacia los BRICS)
Que gana EEUU con la guerra

Separar a Rusia de Europa y poder centrarse en China
Ganar un socio al que vender de todo (Armamento, Gas, Petroleo mucho más caro que el que obtenian antes)
Que gana China con la guerra

Obtener el gas y el petroleo ruso barato que antes tenia como destino principalmente Europa
Poder seguir presionando a EEUU con el tema de Taiwan, ahora que está ocupado con Ucrania
Que gana Ucrania con la guerra.

Pierde el ejercito
Pierde el 60% de la poblacion (entre los que se van y los que se quedan en las zonas controladas por los rusos.
Lleva perdido el 20% del territorio, la salida al mar de Azov y como esto se extienda toda su salida al mar. Además pierde las zonas más ricas del pais
Que gana Europa con la guerra.

Pierde un socio fiable que le proporcionaba energia barata
Pierde el principal destino de las exportaciones europeas (coches, aviones, electrodomesticos ...)
Pasamos a depender energeticamente de EEUU (remember Fuck UE dicho por Noland). Cuando ya no les interesemos nos dejaran caer.
Vamos a gastar más en Energia, Armamento ... y vamos a vivir mucho peor.
Que gana España con la guerra.

Hemos perdido nuestro principal suministrador de gas (Argelia) por contentar a nuestro peor enemigo (Marruecos)
Nos van a obligar a compartir nuestro gas con los que nos robaron las marcarillas durante la pandemia
No tendremos nada y además seremos felices.
Ni siquiera vamos a tratar de sacar que la OTAN defienda Ceuta y Melilla (nuestros intereses) ante una invasión de Marruecos.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Rusia captura un lote de drones Switchblade.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1070956
> 
> ...




El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño. 
Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.

Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

Yo creo que el objetivo tendría que ser estos 8 oblast:
Odesa
Mikolaiv
Jerson
Zaporiyia
Dnipropetrovsk
Donetsk 
Lugansk 
Jarkov
y, por supuesto, Crimea

Razones?: geográficas y étnicas


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

Diez páginas y ni un solo vidrio del gran avance ruso, acaso se habrá estancado?


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Diez páginas y ni un solo vidrio del gran avance ruso, acaso se habrá estancado?



Sí están parados en Mariupol, anda tira pa casa piratón


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño.
> Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.
> 
> Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.



Claro, el drone suicida aterrizó sin explotar.
Yo de ti, pensaría un poco antes de llamar tontos a los demás.


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Diez páginas y ni un solo vidrio del gran avance ruso, acaso se habrá estancado?



Hay que dar de comer a mucho prisionero.


----------



## frangelico (26 May 2022)

P


Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño.
> Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.
> 
> Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.



Pero si no ha explotado es que o se ha caído al suelo el solo o algo lo ha hecho caer.


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí están parados en Mariupol, anda tira pa casa piratón



Según los últimos informes, 10 km en 13 días, esto es el gran avance?


----------



## ZARGON (26 May 2022)

Solo tienen mierda en la cabeza


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Claro, el drone suicida aterrizó sin explotar.
> Yo de ti, pensaría un poco antes de llamar tontos a los demás.



El drone merodeador se lanzó, no encontró o acertó a su blanco y no fue autodestruido o falló la autodestrucción.
Eso que te están enseñando está claramente utilizado.
Si quieren convencerme de que han capturado una remesa, que los enseñen tal cual vienen en su tubo sellado.


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene mandar a levas sin experiencia y poco entrenadas. Por mucho armamento de última generación que les entreguen, su rendimiento será pobre. A la mínima que les aprieten las clavijas se rendirán o saldrán de ahí cagando leches.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> P
> 
> Pero si no ha explotado es que o se ha caído al suelo el solo o algo lo ha hecho caer.



Sí, eso parecería evidente. Pero de eso a "han capturado una remesa" hay un trecho muy largo.

Puede haber sido derribado con un arma antidrones de las que fríen los circuitos. Eso habría evitado la autodestrucción, supongo.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Según los últimos informes, 10 km en 13 días, esto es el gran avance?



El 20% de ucrania no es nada? Anda piratón que ya estabais recuperando jerson camino de sebastopol, comerás mierda antes de ver a los rusos soltar lo que han pillao


----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia disparó más misiles en Ucrania que los usados por otro país desde la II Guerra Mundial-*
> *Rusia* ha disparado más misiles en la *guerra de Ucrania* que los que ha usado otro país en cualquier otro conflicto desde la *II Guerra Mundial*, un récord que, según expertos y datos obtenidos por la revista Newsweek, hacen pensar que *Moscú* ha fracasado en esta ofensiva, asegura la publicación estadounidense.
> 
> Según la revista, la campaña de bombardeos desarrollada por *Rusia* ha hecho poco para ayudar a ganar la guerra a su presidente, *Vladimir Putin*.
> ...



Un post corto porque el clapham esta al habla con la baronesa de Kennington
Suponiendo que esta noticia sea cierta ( 2.154 misiles y 200 aviones derribados ) si Rusia controla el 20 % del territorio ukro ( dicho por Occidente , al clapham ni le miren ...entonces , una pausa para buscar la calculadora vintage " ORBITA " de pilas ...
20 % de 606 mil Km2 = 121 200 Km2
121 200 Km2 dividido por 2.154 = 56 Km2
121 200 Km2 dividido por 200 = 606 Km2
Resumiendo ( para los que son de Letras Puras )
Por cada misil ruso que Rusia ha lanzado contra Ucrania ha ganado 56 Km2 de territorio ukro
Por cada avion ruso " abatido " Rusia ha ganado 606 Km2 de territorio ukro
El clapham no es ejpeto en materia militar ( eso es cosa del @Zhukov ) pero ha investigado y resulta que la mayoria de los misiles lanzados por Rusia son misiles balisticos de " corto alcance " ( SRBM )
Ademas de los SRBM , Rusia ha usado los misiles "Iskander - M " ( 9M728 y 9M723 ) de 7 metros de largo
Se han usado poco , la verdad . Contra el aeropuerto Zhytomyr , poca cosa . Tienen un alcance de 500 Km y pueden llegar facilmente a Riga , Tallin , Vilnus , Berlin , Praga , Oslo y en un futuro Estocolmo y Helsinki ...
Los misiles 3M-54 Kalibr tienen un alcance de 1500 a 2000 Kms . Han sido usado contra la sede Administrativa de Jarkov y contra una base de la OTAN , sorry , de Ucrania a 25 Km de la frontera polaca en el Oblast de Leopolis . Tambien contra una base en Jitomir
Misiles rusos P-800 Onix fueron usados , por ejemplo , en la destruccion de un deposito de armas en Odesa .
El alcance de los misiles rusos va desde los 45 - 50 Km ( BM-21 Grad , 9P140 Uragan , 9K51M Tornado-G ) desde los 90 Km ( 9A52 Smerch )
y desde los 120 kms ( Tornado-S )
El coste de un misil Grad en el mercado negro es 1000 $
( si estais pensando comprar alguno : DONT  )


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, la jugada le ha salido mal a la UE. Ha perdido. La pregunta en este momento es: _¿y ahora qué? _Se les han acabado las bazas, ya no tienen más con que presionar a Rusia.
> 
> Debería pasar lo que dices, que los responsables de esta derrota paguen por ello, que acepten su responsabilidad. Dimitir o cesarles no basta, han de rendir cuentas ante la justicia por alta traición.



Es complicado. Es cierto que Europa ha quedado como una mierda pinchada en un palo, es un enano político y militar, aunque algo en lo económico y bajando. En Europa deben redefinirse muchas cosas, son un enjambre de naciones-de-mierda que no soportarían ni media hostia de una nación de tamaño medio como Turquía o Irán. Al final se impone la fuerza, eres fuerte eres algo, no lo eres, no eres nada. Si Europa quiere tener cierta autonomía debe hacerse respetar, primero con los rusos y después con los que tiene al sur y al este, incluso hacerse respetar con el que tiene tras el mar al oeste. Y para ello, o tienes un ejército en condiciones o desapareces, y este segundo camino es el que tomó Europa hace décadas. 

O se crea una unión política y militar real, o mejor que cada país vaya a lo suyo, eso es, hacer como Corea del Norte y desarrollar nukes e intercontinentales hipersónicos para evitar que Rusia, China, EEUU o alguna potencia cercana te tosa.


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El drone merodeador se lanzó, no encontró o acertó a su blanco y no fue autodestruido o falló la autodestrucción.
> Eso que te están enseñando está claramente utilizado.
> Si quieren convencerme de que han capturado una remesa, que los enseñen tal cual vienen en su tubo sellado.



Pero hombre de Dios, ¿no ves que esa cosa no puede aterrizar sin que las alas se hagan pedazos contra el suelo?


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El 20% de ucrania no es nada? Anda piratón que ya estabais recuperando jerson camino de sebastopol, comerás mierda antes de ver a los rusos soltar lo que han pillao



Ahora sí que están perdidos los Ukras, los rusos sacando lo mejol y más modesno.


----------



## Octubrista (26 May 2022)

Lo que veremos son esas armas en escenarios de México, Colombia, Nicaragua, etc; tanto entre organizaciones criminales, como utilizadas contra gobiernos.

Y en grupos terroristas que nacen de "la nada" por África, y que posiblemente ataquen "intereses" de países como Francia, y/o dirigentes díscolos con los deseos y planes de EEUU.

Algunos pardillos dirigentes europeos van a descubrir que esas armas que envían a Ucrania van a ir contra sus intereses.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño.
> Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.
> 
> Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.



Mira MONGOLO, es una noticia de un grupo de Telegram, el que tú o yo le demos validez es lo de menos. Lo lógico, lumbreras es lo que dices, de hecho si hubieras mirado la foto con mayor detenimiento apreciarías que en su ala izquierda existe un raspado con restos de fibra, lo cual puede significar que haya sido utilizado.

Además ya hemos visto en otros vídeos como los Switchblade antes de ser lanzados van embutidos dentro de una caja.

Las noticias se publican, después cada uno es libre de creerlas o no.

Mi opinión es que seguramente se hayan hecho con algunos, entraría dentro de la lógica aunque la foto no sea concluyente.

¿Acaso el resto de armamento Occidental no esta siendo también capturado, evaluado y estudiado?

Ale sin acritud. Toctoc!


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Las hojuelas con forma de útero de Menstrual Crunch están diseñadas para normalizar la discusión del tema de la menstruación en un desayuno familiar.

Los pendos están completamente jodidos allí.
El mundo está completamente enfermo.


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que Ucrania, Ucrania no existe, lo que quede de Ucrania se llamará de otra manera...



Podríamos abrir una porra para buscar nombre. 
Rutenia 
República Cisnierpina. 
Galitzia. 
Malorrusia. 
¿Más?


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Declaraciones de Vladimir Putin hoy:

- Rusia no va a abandonar la arena económica mundial, quieren exprimirnos, pero esto es imposible;
-Las sanciones afectan a todos, en las economías desarrolladas hace 40 años que no hay tanta inflación, esto no es broma;
- La sustitución de importaciones no es una panacea para todos los males;
- La salida de algunas empresas extranjeras de la Federación de Rusia puede ser lo mejor, se ocupará su nicho;
-Putin confía en que los artículos de lujo seguirán llegando a la Federación Rusa, "aquellos que conducían" 600 "seguirán conduciendo";
- No veo ningún problema de que no lográramos completar algo sobre la sustitución de importaciones;
-Rusia sigue siendo el mayor exportador de trigo del mundo;
-Putin dijo que había acordado con Lukashenka financiar proyectos de microelectrónica en Bielorrusia;
- La proporción de liquidaciones en monedas nacionales en la EAEU ya ha alcanzado el 75%, y la aumentaremos.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Un grupo operativo francés de Wagram armado con el SAU Caesar de 155 mm ha llegado y se ha desplegado en Ucrania.

Las principales tareas del grupo son suprimir la artillería enemiga. Las principales tareas del grupo son suprimir la artillería del enemigo, así como eliminar los nodos y puntos de comunicación del enemigo, incluido Internet.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño.
> Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.
> 
> Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.



Entonces si es un dron suicida que al utilizarlo explota contra un objetivo, como tienen uno entero. Y aún así que impide sacarlo del tubo?
Lo mismo tu tampoco te haces las preguntas adecuadas, maestro...


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ahora sí que están perdidos los Ukras, los rusos sacando lo mejol y más modesno.



A saber de dónde y cuándo será ese vídeo...


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Los Mundos de Yuppy News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder las piruetas retóricas para negar el consumo de drogas.
Ahora habrá que decirle al camello"un gramo de síndrome de heroísmo compulsivo."


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mira MONGOLO, es una noticia de un grupo de Telegram, el que tú o yo le demos validez es lo de menos. Lo lógico, lumbreras es lo que dices, de hecho si hubieras mirado la foto con mayor detenimiento apreciarías que en su ala izquierda existe un raspado con restos de fibra, lo cual puede significar que haya sido utilizado.
> 
> Además ya hemos visto en otros vídeos como los Switchblade antes de ser lanzados van embutidos dentro de una caja.
> 
> ...




Pues si es tan evidente que esa noticia es mentira entonces para qué cojones la publicas.
Al hacerte eco de tonterías te haces tonto tú también.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Hace dos días escribimos sobre una explosión cerca de Sinelnikovo, al este de Dnipropetrovsk. Sonó a una distancia considerable de instalaciones de importancia estratégica, lo que parecía bastante extraño para un ataque con misiles.

Sin embargo, ahora ha surgido información de que a la misma hora y en el mismo lugar los residentes locales vieron estrellarse un avión de combate de las AFU. No hubo lanzamiento de misiles, por lo que es muy probable que el avión se estrellara por razones técnicas. Se desconoce el destino del piloto.

Como señala un testigo presencial, se trataba de un Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana que despegaba de uno de los cuatro aeródromos que aún funcionan cerca de Dnipropetrovsk.
#Dnipropetrovsk #Ucrania
@rybar









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071009
> 
> Las hojuelas con forma de útero de Menstrual Crunch están diseñadas para normalizar la discusión del tema de la menstruación en un desayuno familiar.
> 
> ...



Que cosa más asquerosa, estar desayunando y comiendo cosas rojas como sangrientas, eso solo puede estar en cabezas de gente enferma como Soros no me jodas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Agradezco la imagen, y siempre me he sentido fascinado por el poder del armamento militar. De niño tenía en mi carpeta una explosión a un destructor británico, de prueba, espectacular.
> 
> Pero al ver esas imágenes, con esa música, lo he sentido como si estuviese viendo algo obsceno. Sí, pensadlo bien: hay personas muriendo ahí abajo.
> 
> ...



Xan yo tampoco disfruto viendo esas imagenes, si es posible prefiero que no ocurran, que no exista guerra.

Pero si la hay... Como dicen los Cubanos, prefiero que lloren sus madres a que lloren las mías. 

Y no soy Ruso, pero creo estar del lado correcto.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Podríamos abrir una porra para buscar nombre.
> Rutenia
> República Cisnierpina.
> Galitzia.
> ...



404 - es un buen nombre.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Falso: El ejército ruso utilizó Katyushas en una operación especial en Ucrania. Así lo informaron los canales de telegramas ucranianos.

Verdadero: El fake es muy tonto, pero está empezando a extenderse en los canales TG ucranianos y en los chats privados de messengers. Por supuesto, nadie se lleva el Katyusha a Ucrania, y el vídeo se grabó ya en 2017 en Rusia.

Los propagandistas ucranianos, que ya no saben cómo levantar la moral de los soldados, decidieron "sacudir" el tema del antiguo equipamiento militar ruso. En primer lugar, hubo una historia falsa sobre el uso de tanques supuestamente obsoletos pero realmente modernizados. Ahora se ha encontrado un vídeo del Katyusha.









Сolonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Yo creo que el objetivo tendría que ser estos 8 oblast:
> Odesa
> Mikolaiv
> Jerson
> ...



Yo añadiría Poltava. Vlad es un sentimental y admira a Pedro. Poltava fue el bautismo de Rusia como potencia mundial.
En la nevera Chernigov y Sumi.
Kiev lo dudo pese al tema histórico y religioso. Interesa más que sea capital de una Bielorrusia meridional....


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos de Severodonetsk informan que nuestras tropas avanzan desde la dirección de Voyevodka y Shchedrishchevo. Hay batallas cerca de la terminal de autobuses de Severodonetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 404 - es un buen nombre.





Apuesto Malorrusia. Una Bielorrusia del sur y con capital en Kiev.....


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Podríamos abrir una porra para buscar nombre.
> Rutenia
> República Cisnierpina.
> Galitzia.
> ...



Hitleria?


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Ayer la horda avanzó 1/2 metro y 560 héroes dieron su vida por mamaruskia.
Qué sigan los éxitos!


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A saber de dónde y cuándo será ese vídeo...



Jajajaja claro será del año pasado, los llevarían para sacarles el lustre.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si es tan evidente que esa noticia es mentira entonces para qué cojones la publicas.
> Al hacerte eco de tonterías te haces tonto tú también.



Hace falta tener mucho valor basado en la ignorancia para venir a este foro a intentar dar lecciones a fulcrum29smt


----------



## Yomateix (26 May 2022)

La pregunta sería. ¿Lo hará Rusia o lo hará Ucrania al ver como le van las cosas buscando que la Otan entre de pleno? Porque han capturado armas europeas, soldados etc etc Pensar que por capturar un acorazado ucraniano y además al principio de la guerra y ahora de golpe cuando te van las cosas mal, soltar que se va a usar contra civiles....es como poco bastante extraño. Esperemos que Ucrania no comience a atacar a civiles extranjeros haciendolo pasar por ataques Rusos. Evidentemente si se hace, lo haga quien lo haga, EEUU y Reino Unido acusarán a Rusia si o si.

*Ucrania denuncia que "Moscú podría atacar barcos civiles con un acorazado ucraniano"*
Las unidades rusas podrían bombardear barcos civiles extranjeros utilizando un pequeño barco blindado de artillería de la Armada de *Ucrania* capturado en las aguas de la ciudad portuaria de Berdyansk *al comienzo de la* *guerra*, según informaron las fuerzas operativas del Sur de Kiev citadas por _Ukrainska Pravda_ .

"Es probable que el enemigo intente utilizar un barco de este tipo, incluso con bandera ucraniana, en sus provocaciones con el bombardeo de barcos civiles extranjeros, y tal vez las zonas costeras de *Ucrania* y otros países de la región del *Mar Negro*"


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Otra unidad ucraniana se ha negado a luchar: la 110ª Brigada del TNT de Zaporizhzhya. Cuanto más empujen las fuerzas aliadas a través de la defensa de las AFU, menos dispuestos estarán a morir en las fosas por Zelensky.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## vegahermosa (26 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es complicado. Es cierto que Europa ha quedado como una mierda pinchada en un palo, es un enano político y militar, aunque algo en lo económico y bajando. En Europa deben redefinirse muchas cosas, son un enjambre de naciones-de-mierda que no soportarían ni media hostia de una nación de tamaño medio como Turquía o Irán. Al final se impone la fuerza, eres fuerte eres algo, no lo eres, no eres nada. Si Europa quiere tener cierta autonomía debe hacerse respetar, primero con los rusos y después con los que tiene al sur y al este, incluso hacerse respetar con el que tiene tras el mar al oeste. Y para ello, o tienes un ejército en condiciones o desapareces, y este segundo camino es el que tomó Europa hace décadas.
> 
> O se crea una unión política y militar real, o mejor que cada país vaya a lo suyo, eso es, hacer como Corea del Norte y desarrollar nukes e intercontinentales hipersónicos para evitar que Rusia, China, EEUU o alguna potencia cercana te tosa.



no pasara nunca la ue no tiene vocacion de estado por mucho que el monstruo fuese alimentado


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

La idea es que cuando se elimine todo el grano, el apoyo occidental se desvanecerá en el olvido.

La exportación masiva de trigo desde Ucrania continúa, ya que los testigos han filmado una cola de camiones cerca de la ciudad de Reni, en la región de Odessa, hacia la frontera rumana.

El equipo Ze está llevando al país a la hambruna. Cuando llegue, habrá que "agradecer" a Ze y a sus socios occidentales la magnitud del desastre humanitario y la desnutrición masiva de un enorme número de ciudadanos ucranianos.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

La prensa OTAN celebra el estado de guerra permanente:









Por qué la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN es el fin de los países neutrales


Tras la petición de los países escandinavos de ingresar en la OTAN, la lista de países neutrales se reduce a tres. Ya solo quedarían Austria, Suiza e Irlanda. Y, quizá, por poco tiempo




www.elconfidencial.com





*Tras la petición de los países escandinavos para ingresar en la OTAN, la lista de países neutrales se reduce a tres. Ya solo quedarían Austria, Suiza e Irlanda. Y quizás, por poco tiempo.*










'Sayonara, pacifismo': lejos de Ucrania, Asia también se calienta, y Japón es el nuevo actor


El primer ministro Fumio Kishida reforzará radicalmente las capacidades de defensa del país y multiplicará su presupuesto militar para blindar su imperio contra las amenazas sino-rusas




www.elconfidencial.com





*'Sayonara, pacifismo': lejos de Ucrania, Asia también se calienta, y Japón es el nuevo actor*
*El primer ministro Fumio Kishida reforzará radicalmente las capacidades de defensa del país y multiplicará su presupuesto militar para blindar su imperio contra las amenazas sino-rusas.*

Lo de "imperio" les ha salido directamente del inconsciente.


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Vaya casualidad:









Dos muertos en una explosión en una planta de biodiésel de Calahorra (La Rioja)


Se han movilizado todas las patrullas disponibles hasta el lugar, ya que había 250 niños de excursión por las inmediaciones, que se encuentran bien y a los que se ha evacuado




www.elconfidencial.com













Dos muertos y 250 niños desalojados tras una explosión en una planta de biodiésel de Calahorra


Dos personas han fallecido tras producirse una explosión en una planta de biodiésel de Calahorra situada en la zona de 'El Recuenco', cerca del parque temático de la...




www.elmundo.es





El Gobierno de La Rioja ha indicado que no se conocen las causas de la explosión en esta planta de producción de biodiesel, situada *a unos 50 kilómetros de Logroño*.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (26 May 2022)

Impresionantes pepinazos.



El responsable es esta chatarra soviética con munición incendiaria o termobárica.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

En Sumy, toda la gasolina y el gasóleo son utilizados por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas; el transporte público está prácticamente cerrado

Debido a la tensa situación del combustible en Sumy, los autobuses públicos de la ciudad sólo prestarán servicio a los ciudadanos en las horas punta: de 6:30 a 21:30 por la mañana y de 16:30 a 18:00 por la tarde.

La administración de la ciudad considera que la reanudación del funcionamiento estable del transporte público sólo será posible cuando se estabilice la situación del combustible, es decir, cuando termine el conflicto.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Vaya casualidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Últimamente están habiendo muchas explosiones en extrañas circunstancias, seguro que también ha sido culpa de Putin.


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

Viktor Yushchenko se refirió a Crimea y Donbasss como regiones 'donde nuestro idioma prácticamente no existen, donde nuestra memoria es inexistente, donde nuestra iglesia está ausente, donde nuestra cultura está ausente... tierras totalmente extranjeras [de chuzhina chuzhinoyu]' de las cuales, insistió, 'ni un solo trozo de tierra' puede ser jamás entregado (Ukrainska pravda , 2014).

Esquizofrénico, no?


----------



## EGO (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Según los últimos informes, 10 km en 13 días, esto es el gran avance?



En el computo general de KM cuadrados solo hacen que perder terreno.Lo que ganaron en un par de salientes solo es minucia con lo que ha perdido en Jarkov.

Ademas acaban de perder el control sobre la ruta hacia Severodonestk.El famoso "caldero" vuelve a estar abierto.


----------



## bigmaller (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia disparó más misiles en Ucrania que los usados por otro país desde la II Guerra Mundial-*
> *Rusia* ha disparado más misiles en la *guerra de Ucrania* que los que ha usado otro país en cualquier otro conflicto desde la *II Guerra Mundial*, un récord que, según expertos y datos obtenidos por la revista Newsweek, hacen pensar que *Moscú* ha fracasado en esta ofensiva, asegura la publicación estadounidense.
> 
> Según la revista, la campaña de bombardeos desarrollada por *Rusia* ha hecho poco para ayudar a ganar la guerra a su presidente, *Vladimir Putin*.
> ...



Imposible. Antonia3 dijo que les quedaban misiles para tres dias. 

Y comida caducada

Y gasolina para una semana. 


La realidad es imposible.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 May 2022)

La guerra de trincheras con los drones se hace ya distinto…de eso no hay duda…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si es tan evidente que esa noticia es mentira entonces para qué cojones la publicas.
> Al hacerte eco de tonterías te haces tonto tú también.



Mira esto es un foro público y cada uno le da credibilidad o postea lo que le sale del nabo.

La misma credibilidad que seguramente le distes tu al principio de la guerra a la noticia de que a Rusia nada más le quedaban misiles para 3 días o que se estaba quedando sin tanques. 

El choque con la realidad es muy jodida, y algunos no lo aguantáis, vuestros berrinches os delatan.

A mi si me parece una noticia interesante, incluso aunque sea un solo dron intacto esto va a permitir su estudio y puede ser muy útil para conocer como funciona, desarrollar contramedidas eficaces e incluso crear análogos si a Rusia le interesara.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Jajajaja claro será del año pasado, los llevarían para sacarles el lustre.



Ese vídeo esta comprobado que es del 2018, son T-62M enviados a Siria para ayudar al gobierno del Presidente Bachar al-Assad.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se mantiene fuerte desde que Alemania ha decidido comprar gas ruso saltándose toda la legislación acordada y encima en rublos ahora ya todo el mundo lo hace.
> 
> Por lo tanto, le estamos financiando la guerra a Rusia nos guste o no nos guste.



Y esto es culpa de los lideres que nos gobiernan que se metieron en el fregao sin pensar muy bien las consecuencias ... y ahora que hacemos?? Pagamos los misiles que dispara Rusia, pagamos los drones de Ucrania a Turquia, pagaremos la renovación de los ejercitos a la industria armamentística USA y la reconstrucción de Ucrania. La UE no da para más .. Estos hijos se merecen ya un juicio y no el de la historia sino mas bien uno sumarísimo por el empobrecimiento que estan causando a su población y por los muertos de hambre que van a causar en el mundo.


----------



## willbeend (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1070818



Como se diria en milenial... Brooootaaaaaaalll!


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 May 2022)

⚡Si no hay orden de retirada, unidades del 17th de tanques, 58th infantería motorizada, brigadas de defensa territorial 111 y 118, el batallón nacional "Donbass" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como los 4th y 27th brigadas y el regimiento NGU 15 estarán dentro de la caldera.

Ya está claro que la situación no será ahora sino en 10-15 días. Y esto, por supuesto, muestra la asombrosa habilidad del régimen de Kiev para matar y enviar cautivos a sus propios militantes.


----------



## bigmaller (26 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La guerra de trincheras con los drones se hace ya distinto…de eso no hay duda…



Puta guerra.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mira esto es un foro público y cada uno le da credibilidad o postea lo que le sale del nabo.
> 
> La misma credibilidad que seguramente le distes tu al principio de la guerra a la noticia de que a Rusia nada más le quedaban misiles para 3 días o que se estaba quedando sin tanques.
> 
> ...




¿De qué hablas de choques con la realidad, atontao?
Yo no tengo favoritos en esta guerra. Sólo te digo que una noticia en la que dice que se ha capturado una remesa de drones y lo único que sale es un dron usado y una caja de madera vacía es FALSA, y alguien que se hace eco de noticias falsas es un intoxicador o un tonto por creérselas.

Ya te ha puesto un forero otras fotos donde parece verse que derribaron al dron con fuego de rifle, así que ni remesa capturada ni pollas en vinagre.

Colgar basura a sabiendas es lo que hace un intoxicador y/o un idiota. ¿Cuál de los dos eres tú?


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Tu adorado decía que habían capturado una remesa y tú le desacreditas demostrando que en realidad, fue derribado.
Muchas gracias por tu colaboración y un saludo a todos los subnormales que se preguntaban que cómo es que no había estallado un dron kamikaze.

El CI medio de este foro está cayendo en picado.


----------



## pemebe (26 May 2022)

Cada vez hay más barcos por los ramales del Danubio y esperando en la desembocadura.

Estan exportando grano a manta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

Medio OT, pero bueno, interesante:

_Estamos monitoreando un desarrollo bastante preocupante que involucra a dos barcos que intentan participar en una transferencia de barco a barco de petróleo ruso más adentro del Océano Atlántico. No parecen ser asistidos por remolcadores según los protocolos de seguridad.

Detalles enviados a los clientes.
_


Relacionado, pero no es el mismo evento:

_Estados Unidos confiscó un cargamento de petróleo iraní retenido en un barco operado por Rusia cerca de Grecia y enviará el cargamento a Estados Unidos a bordo de otro barco. (Reuters)_


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



¿Y de dónde han sacado las centrifugadoras para enriquecer el uranio?
Será que lo conservan - o las conservan - desde los tiempos de la antigua URSS ?

Necesitaría aclaración para saber si esa comas son decimales o son de 1.000, porque si son de 1.000, 30 toneladas de plutonio son una enormidad y con esa cantidad podrían hacerse unas 17.000 bombas nucleares. En este enlace se habla de los acuerdos entre Rusia y EEUU del año 2.016 en los que ambos países se comprometían a "reciclar" y/o enterrar 34 T. de plutonio cada uno: El plutonio de la Guerra Fría que vuelve a enfrentar a Estados Unidos y Rusia

Quiero decir con esto que ambas cosas, el plutonio y el uranio enriquecido son un fortunón y EEUU se volvería loco por conseguirlos (si no los ha "adquirido" ya). A modo de ejemplo contar que hassta 2009 Rusia daba a EEUU su plutonio a precios bajísimos con el que podían enviar sus sondas al espacio. En 2009 Rusia decidió que es un material muy precioso y EEUU debería pagar su valor en vez de recibirlo casi regalado.
Y dato importante, los EEUU necesitaban precisamente el plutonio ruso para utilizarlo en sus sondas espaciales. El propio no les sirve. Si os interesa la historia, muy resumida, aquí está: Se acabó el plutonio ruso para EEUU - Eureka

En el post colgado por Vetonio se dice que la Agencia (entiendo que se refiere a la OIEA, Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica) quiere estar segura de que no faltan existencias.

A ver, con la OTAN metida en Ucrania desde hace 8 años sería un milagro que dichas existencias estuviesen intactas. Hago apuestas a que de ellas se han aprovechado todos: USA, Francia, Inglaterra y hasta el que pasaba por allí. Hagan sus apuestas, señores....


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde han sacado las centrifugadoras para enriquecer el uranio?
> Será que lo conservan - o las conservan - desde los tiempos de la antigua URSS ?
> 
> Necesitaría aclaración para saber si esa comas son decimales o son de 1.000, porque si son de 1.000, 30 toneladas de plutonio son una enormidad y con esa cantidad podrían hacerse unas 17.000 bombas nucleares.



La coma en inglés americano separa miles. Los decimales los separan con un punto.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Polonia comprará unas 500 unidades de HIMARS MLRS.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿De qué hablas de choques con la realidad, atontao?
> Yo no tengo favoritos en esta guerra. Sólo te digo que una noticia en la que dice que se ha capturado una remesa de drones y lo único que sale es un dron usado y una caja de madera vacía es FALSA, y alguien que se hace eco de noticias falsas es un intoxicador o un tonto por creérselas.
> 
> Ya te ha puesto un forero otras fotos donde parece verse que derribaron al dron con fuego de rifle, así que ni remesa capturada ni pollas en vinagre.
> ...



Mira hijo de la gran puta, has acabado con mi paciencia, vete a tomar por culo. Al puto ignore jodido idiota, basura.


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mira hijo de la gran puta, has acabado con mi paciencia, vete a tomar por culo. Al puto ignore jodido idiota, basura.



Te han pillado colgando información falsa en el foro y te has cogido una rabieta. No te preocupes hombre, no tienes la culpa de ser tonto.


----------



## Honkler (26 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La guerra de trincheras con los drones se hace ya distinto…de eso no hay duda…



Pobres infelices. Y lo peor es que seguramente son unos pobres diablos obligados a pelear en esa guerra de mierda.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Te han pillado colgando información falsa en el foro y te has cogido una rabieta. No te preocupes hombre, no tienes la culpa de ser tonto.



*Cuando un tonto coge una linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue.*


----------



## Señor X (26 May 2022)

Galgos o podencos. Ucrania era un estado fallido y artificial desde su creación, pero eso no legitima a que una nación extranjera sin ningún tipo de relación cultural, étnica o de lo que sea (EEUU) meta sus narices ahí, monte un golpe de estado, permita que una parte machaque a la otra durante 8 años, y que ahora, otra nación (Rusia), que tiene también sus propios intereses, le devuelva con intereses todo lo que estuvieron haciendo estos años, aunque estos últimos al menos tienen la decencia de arriesgar sus propias vidas, la de rusos. Me entristece ver cómo usan a los ucranianos hasta la muerte, porque eso nos puede pasar a nosotros o a cualquiera mañana.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tu adorado decía que habían capturado una remesa y tú le desacreditas demostrando que en realidad, fue derribado.
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración y un saludo a todos los subnormales que se preguntaban que cómo es que no había estallado un dron kamikaze.
> 
> El CI medio de este foro está cayendo en picado.



Mira te lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva pero veo que no lo entiendes. Aquí se postean informaciones que aparecen por internet y siempre, siempre las cogemos con pinzas en un primer momento porque tenemos 2 dedos de frente. En ocasiones las informaciones son relevantes y se postean entretenidos debates donde se confirman o se desmienten y otras no tienen mayor importancia y como vienen se van.

Aquí nadie da por hecho ningún dato y desde luego no nos dedicamos a insultar al que aporta información. Se agradece el aporte y si nos parece relevante buscamos más información como ha pasado estos días con los T62. 

Ningún usuario habitual del hilo se ha puesto a insultar porque se hayan publicado fotos del 2018 como actuales, simplemente se ha desmentido con datos y ya.

Pero ya veo que tú has decidido entrar por la puerta grande insultando a quienes aportan en el hilo sin un mínimo de respeto. 

Me estoy molestando en escribir todo esto para que entiendas porque te voy a meter en ignorados y vas a dejar de leer mis aportaciones y yo las tuyas. 

Voy a esperar un rato hasta que hayas tenido la oportunidad de leer este mensaje y luego vas de cabeza a los ignorados, porque aquí se puede tener el punto de vista que cada uno quiera o le parezca, pero el respeto me parece fundamental.

No tienes respeto? Ok, a ignorados


----------



## Argentium (26 May 2022)

*La administración de Biden reconoce la limitada capacidad de Estados Unidos para alterar el comportamiento de Pekín y se centra en la configuración del entorno estratégico en Asia – WSJ*
16:13 || 26/05/2022


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

La OTAN dice que tiene "inmunidad legal" por los bombardeos con uranio empobrecido en Serbia-Yugoslavia y por los crímenes de guerra contra la población civil


----------



## Toctocquienes (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mira te lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva pero veo que no lo entiendes. Aquí se postean informaciones que aparecen por internet y siempre, siempre las cogemos con pinzas en un primer momento porque tenemos 2 dedos de frente. En ocasiones las informaciones son relevantes y se postean entretenidos debates donde se confirman o se desmienten y otras no tienen mayor importancia y como vienen se van.
> 
> Aquí nadie da por hecho ningún dato y desde luego no nos dedicamos a insultar al que aporta información. Se agradece el aporte y si nos parece relevante buscamos más información como ha pasado estos días con los T62.
> 
> ...




Perfecto, cuantos menos intoxicadores que cuelgan información falsa vea en el foro mejor para mí


----------



## Nico (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ahora sí que están perdidos los Ukras, los rusos sacando lo mejol y más modesno.





arriondas dijo:


> A saber de dónde y cuándo será ese vídeo...




Posiblemente el vídeo se actual. Pero no veo cual es el problema. Para diferentes usos o funciones puedes aprovechar diferentes armas.

Esos tanques en posiciones defensivas liberan tanques más modernos para funciones de ataque. Esos tanques usados masivamente en funciones de ataque en las zonas apropiadas, pueden ser tan mortíferos como tanques "modernos".

Creo que el mayor problema es "no tener" tanques. Si los tienes, luego podemos discutir cómo, dónde y para qué se usan.


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La idea es que cuando se elimine todo el grano, el apoyo occidental se desvanecerá en el olvido.
> 
> La exportación masiva de trigo desde Ucrania continúa, ya que los testigos han filmado una cola de camiones cerca de la ciudad de Reni, en la región de Odessa, hacia la frontera rumana.
> 
> ...



Y Black Rock siempre en medio de cualquier fregado donde haya beneficio...


----------



## delhierro (26 May 2022)

*Krasny Liman*



Parece el ayuntamiento. Tienen la ciudad casi entera, pero aun hay combates, se oyen explosiones.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Viktor Yushchenko se refirió a Crimea y Donbasss como regiones 'donde nuestro idioma prácticamente no existen, donde nuestra memoria es inexistente, donde nuestra iglesia está ausente, donde nuestra cultura está ausente... tierras totalmente extranjeras [de chuzhina chuzhinoyu]' de las cuales, insistió, 'ni un solo trozo de tierra' puede ser jamás entregado (Ukrainska pravda , 2014).
> 
> Esquizofrénico, no?



No, para nada.
Lo que dice es que la horda fue transplantando población rusófona y expulsando la autóctona hasta llegar a este punto.
En las islas Malvinas había pobladores argentinos, un día los ingleses invadieron, expulsaron a los pobladores argentinos y transplantaron anglófonos. Ahora dicen que hay que respetar la autodeterminación de los pobladores. Claro no hay argentinos ni se habla el argentino.

Lo capta?

Hay que tener cuidado con los rusos y su propaganda de mierda. Los tontos la compran con una facilidad pasmosa.
De nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 May 2022)

Eso parece, que los rusos han tomado la posición…


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Ucrania se puede dividir en varias partes según el escenario yugoslavo 

Así lo afirmó el Director General de la Oficina de Análisis Político-Militar Alexander Mikhailov. Él cree que las partes este y sur del país (hasta Transnistria) irán a Rusia, Polonia tomará cinco regiones en el oeste. La propia Ucrania seguirá siendo Kiev y las regiones vecinas.

"El único escenario real para Ucrania es el yugoslavo. Aquí es cuando el este de Ucrania se convierte en una zona de amortiguamiento para la Federación Rusa. Esta es una zona de seguridad. Y la parte central de Ucrania se convierte en Ucrania sin acceso al mar, sin la capacidad de desplegar armas antibuque y, en general, la infraestructura de la Armada, porque Occidente nunca se negaría a armar a Ucrania con nuevos barcos, y en ausencia de acceso al mar, esto es físicamente imposible de hacer. situación, ahora veremos una intervención polaca en el territorio occidental de Ucrania", dijo el experto militar.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Diagrama aproximado del control de la zona de Severodonetsk a las 14.00 horas del 26 de mayo.

A la derecha de la línea roja está el territorio que ya está bajo control de la República, a la izquierda de la línea azul está el territorio que todavía está bajo control de las AFU, y la zona entre las líneas es la zona de operaciones de combate activas.
(Esquema basado en la información proporcionada por los residentes locales)









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Las casas destruidas en Mariupol se limpian gradualmente de escombros

Los rescatadores de la República Popular de Donetsk están siendo ayudados por sus colegas del centro de Tula del Ministerio de Emergencias ruso. Un total de 35 unidades de equipo han participado en los trabajos.

Se trata de una etapa preparatoria, a la que seguirá "un proyecto de construcción muy serio, de hecho enorme", anunciado por el líder del DNR, Denis Pushhilin.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tu adorado decía que habían capturado una remesa y tú le desacreditas demostrando que en realidad, fue derribado.
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración y un saludo a todos los subnormales que se preguntaban que cómo es que no había estallado un dron kamikaze.
> 
> El CI medio de este foro está cayendo en picado.



Siento (no es verdad) aguarte la fiesta, pero tu agujero de bala parece que es el tornillo de la tapa.
Aquí tienes un bicho de esos medio desmontado:


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Los compañeros de cama occidentales en Kherson salen a flote

El ex jefe de policía de Kherson, Valentin Gladkiy, ha contado cómo los periodistas de la BBC le pagaron 10.000 dólares por una entrevista y por organizar concentraciones antirrusas en Kherson.

"Los periodistas de la BBC me explicaron que tenía que dar una entrevista y hacer llegar el mensaje de que todos los habitantes de Kherson eran negativos sin excepción en Rusia. Ofrecieron cooperación sobre una base monetaria y acordaron cinco mil dólares. Después de eso, di la entrevista", dijo Valentín. 









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La OTAN dice que tiene "inmunidad legal" por los bombardeos con uranio empobrecido en Serbia-Yugoslavia y por los crímenes de guerra contra la población civil



Dicen que tienen inmunidad por el bombardeo de 1999 por tener un acuerdo de mantenimiento de la paz firmado en 2005. O le metieron letra pequeña de la leche o son unos jetas. Bueno, lo son de todas formas.


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Es que hay 2 pueblos distintos que se llaman "Bilohorivka" en la zona y los 2 en lugares estratégicos

El primer "Bilohorivka" está sobre la autovia Artemivsk a Lysychansk que quieren cortar para crear la caldera :




(Arriba a la derecha)

Este pueblo lo tomaron los rusos ayer pero parece que lo han recuperado los ucranianos

El otro "Bilohorivka" está al norte cruzando el Donets donde el cruce fallido :




Joder con los nombrecitos de los pueblos vuelven loco a cualquiera

PD : Podían haberlos llamdo "Bilohorivka de arriba" y "Bilohorivka de abajo" como en España ...jejeje


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Palestinos rinden su habitual homenaje a Hitler. Puti arrasa con esa gentuza moracca. 








Palestinos cuelgan bandera Nazi en Hebrón - Radio JAI


Un grupo de palestinos colgaron el sábado una bandera nazi en la aldea de Beit Ummar, cerca de Hebró




www.radiojai.com


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La OTAN dice que tiene "inmunidad legal" por los bombardeos con uranio empobrecido en Serbia-Yugoslavia y por los crímenes de guerra contra la población civil



Según la Nueva Carta de Deberes Inhumanos, claro. El cinismo de esos psicópatas va de la mano de la apatía y cobardía de sus neo vasallos.


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No, para nada.
> Lo que dice es que la horda fue transplantando población rusófona y expulsando la autóctona hasta llegar a este punto.
> En las islas Malvinas había pobladores argentinos, un día los ingleses invadieron, expulsaron a los pobladores argentinos y transplantaron anglófonos. Ahora dicen que hay que respetar la autodeterminación de los pobladores. Claro no hay argentinos ni se habla el argentino.
> 
> ...



Ni poniendo las palabras textuales del interfecto, que es proukro y protanico.
Lo tuyo no es que sea propaganda de mierda , es que es imbecilidad total


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Ni poniendo las palabras textuales del interfecto, que es proukro y protanico.
> Lo tuyo no es que sea propaganda de mierda , es que es imbecilidad total



Perdón.
Sabes leer o qué?
Va de nuevo:

No, para nada.
_*Lo que dice es que la horda fue transplantando población rusófona y expulsando la autóctona hasta llegar a este punto.*_
*En las islas Malvinas había pobladores argentinos, un día los ingleses invadieron, expulsaron a los pobladores argentinos y transplantaron anglófonos. Ahora dicen que hay que respetar la autodeterminación de los pobladores. Claro no hay argentinos ni se habla el argentino.

Lo capta?

Hay que tener cuidado con los rusos y su propaganda de mierda. Los tontos la compran con una facilidad pasmosa.*
_*De nada.*_


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

En EE. UU., la autora del libro "Cómo matar a un marido" fue declarada culpable de asesinar a su marido.

Un experto en su campo, se puede ver de inmediato.
Si fuera España la montero la indultaba y la premiaba.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Posiblemente el vídeo se actual. Pero no veo cual es el problema. Para diferentes usos o funciones puedes aprovechar diferentes armas.
> 
> Esos tanques en posiciones defensivas liberan tanques más modernos para funciones de ataque. Esos tanques usados masivamente en funciones de ataque en las zonas apropiadas, pueden ser tan mortíferos como tanques "modernos".
> 
> Creo que el mayor problema es "no tener" tanques. Si los tienes, luego podemos discutir cómo, dónde y para qué se usan.



Ayer leí en algún canal pro ruso que se iban a transferir T62 a las milicias para uso en retaguardia.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Está llegando información interesante sobre las pérdidas de las AFU. Como sabemos, están clasificados y, por lo tanto, el mando toma cualquier decisión inadecuada sin temor a ser responsable de la matanza de miles de soldados.

Por ejemplo, debido a la falta de artillería pesada (se mantiene en las grandes ciudades) y al temor de perder la artillería existente, prácticamente no se traslada al frente ahora. Nuestros tanques y artillería son sólo infantería, con un resultado conocido (esto lo confirman muchos relatos de guerreros ucranianos).

En cuanto a las pérdidas. Nadie sabrá nunca su número real. Los muertos en combate han comenzado a ser registrados como muertos por enfermedad (ver vídeo), incluso a pesar de lo obvio: un agujero de bala en la cabeza. Y las familias de los muertos en los cuarteles por los misiles no reciben pagos póstumos. Y mucho menos contarlas todas.

Para decirlo en pocas palabras: tratar a sus propios soldados como ganado.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Siento (no es verdad) aguarte la fiesta, pero tu agujero de bala parece que es el tornillo de la tapa.
> Aquí tienes un bicho de esos medio desmontado:



La verdad es que para derribar un bicho de esos con un fusil, haría falta mucha suerte sin entrar en la habilidad


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

"The Brave" capturó un lote de drones Switchblade kamikaze estadounidenses

Estamos esperando videos épicos de la destrucción de vehículos blindados y artillería ucranianos con las armas por las que tanto oraron.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero muy poco a poco, demasiado poco diría yo, apenas nada.



A ver, imbecil, lee y aprende:
en Julio de 1938 el Ejército Replicano de Cataluña cruzó el Ebro y ataco por la espalda a las tropas de Franco, este enfangado en Valencia, tuvo que detener la ofensiva y enviar a sus reservas a Gandesa, entonces altos mandos del ejército rebelde y hasta sus aliados y sostenedores nazis y fascistas reprocharon a Franco su negativa de lanzar esas reservas, en abundancia, contra el frente del Segre, flanquar a los republicanos y coparlos tomando Barcelona por detrás, el propio Franco respondió a tales propuestas, "tengo a lo mejor del ejército rojo metido en una curva del Ebro, si consigo desgastarlo no habrá nada que detenga al ejército nacional", en efecto, después de cuatro meses la última masa de maniobra de la República estaba diezmada y la ofensiva comenzada en diciembre acabó con la zona republicana catalana y practicamente con la guerra.
Si las tropas rusas y republicanas del Donbass desgastan al ejercito nazi, nadie podra detenerlas hasta Lemberg. ¿Lo pillas o te hago un dibujo?


----------



## Cga (26 May 2022)

Ucraina: L’Occidente ha spianato la strada alla Guerra con menzogne - Centro Studi Sereno Regis


Aumenta la tensione attorno all'estensione di un conflitto in Ucraina, che se esplode in guerra avrà come ragione una triade di menzogne NATO.



serenoregis.org





Nada que no sepamos, pero bueno....
La recopilación de mentiras groseras esta bien para no olvidar:


En la década de 1990, el presidente yugoslavo Milosevic era el nuevo Hitler de Europa (Bill Clinton) y estaba planeando el genocidio de los albaneses en Kosovo.
Los soldados de Saddam Hussein arrojaron bebés de las incubadoras en la ciudad de Kuwait.
Afganistán iba a ser destruido a causa del 11 de septiembre [2001].
Saddam Hussein tenía armas de destrucción masiva.
La _Guerra Global contra el Terror_ [ _GWOT_ ] liderada por EE. UU. tenía como objetivo reducir el terrorismo.
El intento de cambio de régimen orquestado por EE. UU. y la OTAN en Siria entre 2011 y 2016 se debió únicamente al repentino y sádico "asesinato de su propio pueblo" por parte del dictador al-Assad.
Gadafi estuvo a punto de masacrar a todos los habitantes de Bengasi.
El conflicto por Ucrania comenzó con la "agresión" de Putin a Crimea, sin nada que la precediera.
Irán siempre ha conspirado y mentido para adquirir armas nucleares.
Solo hay mal que decir sobre Rusia y China y ...
Puedes continuar por tu cuenta


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Una vez más...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 May 2022)

*El neonazismo democrático*


Huey Long fue un gobernador demócrata de Luisiana, Estados Unidos, que en 1928 comenzó un vasto programa de obras públicas e incrementó la carga tributaria a las grandes empresas, pues aseguraba que los negocios más solventes debían pagar un mayor tributo al gobierno estatal.

Tachó a los ricos de parásitos y acusó a Wall Street de haber causado los males que sufrió la población rural durante la Gran Depresión. Fue asesinado el 8 de septiembre de 1935. A Long se atribuye la frase: “Si alguna vez el fascismo triunfa en Estados Unidos, lo hará bajo consignas antifascistas”.

Sus palabras proféticas podrían cumplirse hoy. La actual guerra híbrida, con que EEUU y la UE dicen defender la democracia en Ucrania contra Rusia, tiene la finalidad de eliminar a Rusia, prolongando el mayor tiempo posible la operación militar especial que este país lleva a cabo contra los nazis que gobiernan Ucrania, para después terminar con China. Un real engaño a nombre de la democracia, fascismo puro, bien disfrazado.

Ocultando este propósito, el Presidente Biden firmó la “Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo para la Defensa de la Democracia de Ucrania”. Durante el presente y el siguiente año, Washington reforzará la capacidad defensiva de Europa, en particular la del gobierno ucraniano, al que facilitará todo tipo de armamento utilizable con fines militares.

Según Von Clausewitz, la guerra es un acto de fuerza para imponer al derrotado la voluntad del vencedor y se da para resolver los problemas que la política no logró resolver. Eso sucede actualmente. A partir del 9/11, el poder en Occidente fue tomado por los neocon, sector elitista de la ultraderecha de EEUU, que desde la Casa Blanca controla algunos resortes del poder mundial y cuya política consiste en destruir a Rusia y China, con la finalidad de que su país mantenga la hegemonía ‎global.

Elon Musk dice que el Partido Demócrata está secuestrado por extremistas, y los secuestradores, aunque él no lo diga, al eliminar todo diálogo y dejar la guerra como única alternativa, obligaron a Rusia a intervenir en Ucrania, y así evitar en el futuro un conflicto mayor.

‎Cuando Ucrania proclamó su independencia en territorios ancestralmente rusos, Rusia esperó que se convierta en un país amistoso, con el que pudiera mantener estrechos lazos de cooperación, y no que fuera capturado por seguidores de los banderistas, que durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial colaboraron con la ocupación ‎hitleriana y ‎masacraron a cerca de millón y medio de soviéticos.‎

Entre noviembre de 2013 y febrero de 2014, Ucrania sufrió un sangriento golpe de Estado que derrocó al Presidente Yanukóvich. Por tal razón, en Crimea, Odesa, Járkov, Donetsk, Lugansk y otras ciudades hubo protestas masivas. Sus poblaciones exigían que Ucrania fuera un Estado federal. Como respuesta, el presidente en funciones, Alexandr Turchínov, inició una verdadera guerra en la que participaron las fuerzas armadas.

Victoria Nuland, neocon y alta dirigente del Departamento de Estado de EEUU, fue a Kiev para ‎respaldar a los golpistas del Sector de Derecha, que glorifican a los colaboradores de la ocupación alemana, que, tal cual lo proclamó Stepán Bandera, ideólogo del baderismo, lucharon junto a la Gran Alemania, bajo el liderazgo de su líder, Adolf Hitler, que quería crear un nuevo orden en Europa y el mundo.

Por tales motivos, la primavera de 2014, cuando en Ucrania no había autoridad legítima alguna, Crimea se independizó de Ucrania, se reintegró a Rusia y la población de Donbass decidió en un referéndum su propio destino, proclamando la independencia de ‎las provincias de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Respecto al nazismo ucraniano, el Presidente Putin dijo: “En ningún país civilizado se glorifica a los neonazis a nivel estatal ni las autoridades les animan a celebrar marchas de miles de personas con antorchas y símbolos nazis. Lamentablemente, esto ocurre en Ucrania”. Sin embargo, en Occidente se sostiene que el gobierno de Kiev es demócrata. ¿Será una democracia nazi?, porque nazis sí son, pues usan sus símbolos y marchan al estilo nazi, rinden culto a Hitler, emplean los métodos represivos de las SS, son antirusos y antisemitas, aunque su racismo sea ridículo, pues proclaman: “Primero aparecieron los ucranianos, luego los monos y por último las demás personas”.

Cuando se habla del nazismo en Ucrania, se oye que eso no es posible, pues el Presidente Zelensky es judío, argumento totalmente falso. Reinhard Heydrichn, jefe de la Gestapo y de la Oficina Central de Seguridad del Tercer Reich, organismo que agrupaba a la Policía Secreta del Estado, a la Policía Criminal, y al SD, cuya misión era detectar, investigar y neutralizar a posibles enemigos de los líderes del Partido Nazi; quien fue uno de los principales responsables del Holocausto; Protector de Bohemia y Moravia; presidente de la Organización Internacional de Policía Criminal, luego conocida como INTERPOL; a quien Hitler llamó “el hombre con el corazón de hierro” y formó los Einsatzgruppen, que eliminaron a más de un millón de judíos soviéticos, pues bien, y aunque parezca mentira, Reinhard Heydrichn era judío.

Desde 2014, los ucranianos viven un infierno. ¿Qué dijo Occidente? ¡Nada! Amparados por este silencio cómplice, el régimen fascista de Ucrania prohibió el ruso, la lengua más hablada en este país; proscribió a partidos políticos de oposición; impuso sus leyes ‎amenazando a gobernadores,‎ ‎alcaldes y jueces; asesinó a niños, mujeres, ancianos, opositores, periodistas y escritores; agredió a gente desarmada en Odesa y quemó vivos a cerca de cincuenta de ellos, después disparó contra las ambulancias que conducían a los heridos, y cometió más barbaridades, como el asesinato de quince mil rusos de Donbass en los últimos ocho años. Tanta complicidad hace pensar que en Occidente el fascismo está al borde de triunfar, o ya triunfó con consignas antifascistas.

A fines de 2021, Rusia propuso una estabilidad estratégica que garantice la seguridad de todos los estados, tal como lo determina la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa, en una declaración que firmaron cincuenta y siete países: “Ningún Estado puede ‎garantizar su seguridad en detrimento de la seguridad de los demás”, pero sólo encontró mentiras cínicas e intentos de presión y chantaje.

En estas circunstancias, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó documentos secretos de la ‎Guardia Nacional Ucraniana, que contenían el plan para el 8 de marzo de 2022 tomar Crimea y ‎Donbass. Las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk pidieron al Presidente Putin ayuda frente a la agresión de Ucrania, que ocupaba una parte de sus territorios. El 21 de febrero de 2022, el mandatario ruso firmó los decretos de reconocimiento de esas repúblicas y el 24 de febrero de 2022 ordenó el inició de la operación militar especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar a Ucrania; lo hizo en conformidad con el artículo 51 del capítulo 7 de la Carta de la ONU.

Pese a ello, Occidente apoya a Ucrania. ¿Por qué? En los albores de este siglo, explica el Presidente Putin, los países occidentales auparon a los terroristas del Cáucaso, lo hacían para desmembrar a su país y destruirlo. No lograron ese objetivo, pero tampoco se reconciliaron con el hecho de que Rusia supiera resistir. “Si en Ucrania alguien intenta injerir en los acontecimientos actuales y crear amenazas estratégicas inaceptables para Rusia, debería saber que nuestra respuesta será instantánea y fulminante”, y subrayó que Rusia tiene las herramientas para cumplir esa promesa y ha elaborado ya un plan para ese escenario.

La crisis actual es más peligrosa que la del Caribe de 1962, que se produjo luego de que el Presidente Eisenhower desplegó misiles balísticos con ojivas nucleares en Turquía, lo que puso a Moscú en peligro de ser destruida, por lo que la URSS hizo lo mismo en Cuba. Ventajosamente, en Washington hubo estadistas como los Kennedy, mientras que ahora, el Presidente Biden y los neocon sólo buscan eliminar a Rusia.

El conflicto que se vive puso al descubierto la falsedad de las normas de OMC; la nula fiabilidad del sistema financiero occidental, que robó más de 300 mil millones de dólares de las reservas rusas; la represión a todo lo de Rusia, que prohíbe a sus deportistas competir, a sus artistas actuar, escuchar la música de Chaikovski, la lectura de Dostoyevski y a los gatos siberianos participar en concurso de belleza.

Rusia no va a perder esta guerra, ello permitiría el triunfo del fascismo con consignas antifascistas. En 1941, cuando Hitler la invadió encabezando a Europa continental, el pueblo ruso enarboló un patriotismo digno de encomio, que le permitió vencer. ¿Cómo no va a derrotar a Biden y los neocon, que han formado una especie de cruzada contra Rusia? Su victoria es inevitable, más que nada porque cuenta con la alianza económica con China, también amenazada por los mismos enemigos.

Como dijo Mark Twain: “Es muy fácil engañar a las personas, pero es sumamente difícil convencerlas de que han sido engañadas”. Ojalá no tenga razón.


----------



## Julc (26 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071095
> 
> En EE. UU., la autora del libro "Cómo matar a un marido" fue declarada culpable de asesinar a su marido.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo? querrás decir "la indultaba".


----------



## orcblin (26 May 2022)

yo es que veo imposible que rusia trague que polonia gane 1 metro de terreno...
como no sea para comerse toda la deuda ucraniania.. y ni aun aśi...
que biolorrusia controle chernovil es una posibilidad clara desde hace 1 mes....

y hungría para que orban siga machando a la UE es bastante más probable...
mira incluso moldavia si quitan a esa pájara, putin puede negociar con ellos que se queden una salida pequeña al mar abajo de odesa y que no ponga problemas con transnisia, total esa zona no la controlan y podrían dejar un pais viable...

.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Un "ciborg" muerto cerca de la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk, donde continúan los combates activos Valeriy Honta.

Fue mercenario en la guerra de Donbás en 2014. Como parte del Sector Derecho, participó en las batallas por Peski y el aeropuerto de Donetsk. Posteriormente, firmó un contrato con las AFU y se incorporó al 1er Batallón de la 54ª Brigada. A continuación, participó en las batallas en el Salto de Svitlodarskaya.

En 2016 volvió a casa con una fuerte contusión. A pesar de los problemas tras el inicio de las AFU, llegó al frente, donde fue desazonado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, imbecil, lee y aprende:
> en Julio de 1938 el Ejército Replicano de Cataluña cruzó el Ebro y ataco por la espalda a las tropas de Franco, este enfangado en Valencia, tuvo que detener la ofensiva y enviar a sus reservas a Gandesa, entonces altos mandos del ejército rebelde y hasta sus aliados y sostenedores nazis y fascistas reprocharon a Franco su negativa de lanzar esas reservas, en abundancia, contra el frente del Segre, flanquar a los republicanos y coparlos tomando Barcelona por detrás, el propio Franco respondió a tales propuestas, "tengo a lo mejor del ejército rojo metido en una curva del Ebro, si consigo desgastarlo no habrá nada que detenga al ejército nacional", en efecto, después de cuatro meses la última masa de maniobra de la República estaba diezmada y la ofensiva comenzada en diciembre acabó con la zona republicana catalana y practicamente con la guerra.
> Si las tropas rusas y republicanas del Donbass desgastan al ejercito nazi, nadie podra detenerlas hasta Lemberg. ¿Lo pillas o te hago un dibujo?



Pero qué mierdas va a desgastar, si ya está llevando T62 del año de la picor y solo ha avanzado 10 km en 13 días, a este paso a los que cercan es a ellos.


----------



## golden graham (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que hay 2 pueblos distintos que se llaman "Bilohorivka" en la zona y los 2 en lugares estratégicos
> 
> El primer "Bilohorivka" está sobre la autovia Artemivsk a Lysychansk que quieren cortar para crear la caldera :
> 
> ...



por que ponen el mismo nombre a todos los pueblos? cada oblast tiene los mismos nombres de pueblos y ademas en rusia hay tb otros igual, menudo lio


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

Lo desconozco si está desmentido, pero ayer leí ese dato y no me pareció malo. Joder, los tienes almacenados mientras utilizas los T72 y 80 en tareas de retaguardia que podrían hacer estos o como puntos de control como bien dices mucho mejor que los 4x4 .

Si no los utilizas ahora no los vas a utilizar en la vida. Creo que Rusia tiene 800 en la reserva y 3000 almacenados. Personalmente creo que están mejor en retaguardia que en un almacén cogiendo polvo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Tu adorado decía que habían capturado una remesa y tú le desacreditas demostrando que en realidad, fue derribado.
> Muchas gracias por tu colaboración y un saludo a todos los subnormales que se preguntaban que cómo es que no había estallado un dron kamikaze.
> 
> El CI medio de este foro está cayendo en picado.



Peor me lo pones.
Lo tumban con una escopeta de perdigones. La corrupcion en la industria armamentistica estadounidense esta haciendo estragos.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

El Parlamento de Letonia ha apoyado, en su primera lectura, un proyecto de ley que obliga a las autoridades municipales a demoler los monumentos soviéticos, incluidos los de los Libertadores de Riga, antes del 15 de noviembre

Nazis desagradecidos y rusófobos.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Cómo? querrás decir "la indultaba".



Cosas del corrector.


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Jajajaja claro será del año pasado, los llevarían para sacarles el lustre.



O los que les dieron a los sirios...


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Ahora no es posible congelar el conflicto en Ucrania. En marzo, evidentemente, se hicieron tales intentos, todos recordamos a Medinsky expresando los deseos del llamado presidente de Ucrania, pero ahora la situación es fundamentalmente diferente.

La ralentización de la operación se produce o se producirá únicamente por la falta de fuerzas en una u otra dirección, y también por la necesidad de reagruparse, replegar la reta, reparar y equipar el equipo de combate. Tenemos un desacuerdo con el régimen de Kiev y sus aliados, en la cuestión agraria. Quieren enterrarnos en la tierra, y no queremos que la pisen.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Basurin dijo que en Azovstal se rindieron otros 3 o 4 militares más de las AFU, que estaban escondidos en el territorio de la planta y no participaron en el proceso general de rendición.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué mierdas va a desgastar, si ya está llevando T62 del año de la picor y solo ha avanzado 10 km en 13 días, a este paso a los que cercan es a ellos.



Os pongais como os pongais, Rusia ya ha ganado y ni está mandando T62 ni ostias... Cuanto antes lo acepteis mejor para vuestra bilis.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Bielorrusia está creando, y con urgencia, un nuevo mando operativo en la dirección de Ucrania. Puede que no signifique nada. Podría significar mucho.

En cualquier caso, este gesto deja entrever a los ucranianos que es mejor no intentar retirar las fuerzas de esta frontera. Sin embargo, si lo intentan de todos modos, significa de una vida prohibitiva.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Aquí se ve más claro lo de los pueblos con el mismo nombre :


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero qué mierdas va a desgastar, si ya está llevando T62 del año de la picor y solo ha avanzado 10 km en 13 días, a este paso a los que cercan es a ellos.



No das nivel para un debate serio, ¿tienes 10 años? saluda a Steve.


----------



## amcxxl (26 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Esto es lo interesante.

Dejarse de hacer el indio cortando carretras

Todas pasan por Bakhmut (Artemivsk) si cae ese pueblo que cortado todo lo que hay al norte


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

Meanwhile, la mierda de los laboratorios de la muerte continua expandiéndose como the blob...


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Joder,que bueno..


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (26 May 2022)




----------



## golden graham (26 May 2022)

pero eso es Artemisk, es lo mismo que Bakmut? por que tienen todos dos nombres?


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Y esto damas y caballeros es la razón de todo este fregado :



Nos estamos quedando sin petróleo


----------



## El-Mano (26 May 2022)

A ver si encontramos mas fuentes sobre esto, yo solamente lo he visto aqui de momento:

En Ucrania, Hungría fue amenazada e insinuada la posibilidad de bloquear el tránsito de petróleo.

Así lo aseguró la asesora de la ministra de Energía Elena Zerkal. Ha recordado que hay un hilo aparte del oleoducto de Druzhba a Hungría, con el que "algo puede pasar".

"Está en manos del gobierno y del presidente decidir cuestiones políticas, si realmente queremos hablar con Orban en el idioma que él entiende", explicó.

t.me/sputnik/4926

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No das nivel para un debate serio, ¿tienes 10 años? saluda a Steve.



El que parece que tiene diez años eres tú, que ante unos avances de mierda, te piensas que los rusos son Von Manstein cercado millones de rusos y avanzando cientos de km por día, yo lo unico que veo es que tienen que traer chatarra de hace 60 años y elevar la edad de reclutamiento a más de 40 años, todo eso por ganar menos de 1km al día, en dos semanas me veo la caballería cosaka entrando en acción.


----------



## Abstenuto (26 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece el ayuntamiento. Tienen la ciudad casi entera, pero aun hay combates, se oyen explosiones.



Sí, es la Rada. Hay imagen en Google Maps




Los rusos deben controlar más o menos esto


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que hay 2 pueblos distintos que se llaman "Bilohorivka" en la zona y los 2 en lugares estratégicos
> 
> El primer "Bilohorivka" está sobre la autovia Artemivsk a Lysychansk que quieren cortar para crear la caldera :
> 
> ...



Que jartada de reír, iba en el bus y se me quedaron mirando


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Ni poniendo las palabras textuales del interfecto, que es proukro y protanico.
> Lo tuyo no es que sea propaganda de mierda , es que es imbecilidad total



Me alegra que al fin hayas comprendido que la puta horda no dejó población ukra autóctona en pie ya desde los Zares y Stalin. Por eso no hay memoria, porque la puta horda les robó la tradición, la historia, la memoria y los pobladores.

Lo mismo que hicieron los romanos con mi pueblo.
Alégrate, mañana amanecerás menos tonto, menos odiador y menos manipulado por el Pravda.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Y una reflexión: 

Me gustaria comprender la mente de los prorusos y putinianos del foro, que es lo que les lleva a defender a semejante escoria, comprendo los que hacen cualquier cosa por dinero como los sicarios, pero se que muchos ni cobran, y la mayoria es porque son de extrema izquierda, pero no se que tiene que ver sus ideas socialcomunistas, de las que predican en España, con lo que pasa en Rusia:
*Una NO DEMOCRACIA, estos luego suelen llenarse de la palabra democracia en cualquier mitin y discusion.
*Una politica ANTI HOMOSEXUALES .
*Una distribucion de la riqueza surrealista, en la que solo son hipermultimillonarios los amigos del regimen y las 4 grandes empresas que tienen, y luego una calidad de vida de autentica miseria con unos servicios publicos de autentica risa.
*Una libertad de prensa en la que se asesina desde el gobierno a los periodistas criticos! desde que esta el hijoPutin mas de 50!
*Y ya es que ni quiero entrar en lo de asesinar mujeres y niños en Ucrania, gente que vivia en su pais igual que nosotros en el nuestro y de repente sin ningun motivo bombardean tu casa.

Este es el modelo de sociedad que defiende UN AUTENTICO RETRASADO MENTAL, y que lo hagan encima viviendo en Europa, de verdad que no consigo ni comprenderlo, su retraso es infinito.


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Parlamento de Letonia ha apoyado, en su primera lectura, un proyecto de ley que obliga a las autoridades municipales a demoler los monumentos soviéticos, incluidos los de los Libertadores de Riga, antes del 15 de noviembre
> 
> Nazis desagradecidos y rusófobos.
> 
> ...



Me habían dicho que Stalin era peor que Hitler y Gengis Jan juntos y me parece que era una ursulina que dejó el nazismo intacto en toda esa puerca zona.


----------



## piru (26 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> pero eso es Artemisk, es lo mismo que Bakmut? por que tienen todos dos nombres?



Cosas de nazis. Aquí estamos igual: Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Apareció el gran marrano.


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me alegra que al fin hayas comprendido que la puta horda no dejó población ukra autóctona en pie ya desde los Zares y Stalin. Por eso no hay memoria, porque la puta horda les robó la tradición, la historia, la memoria y los pobladores.
> 
> Lo mismo que hicieron los romanos con mi pueblo.
> Alégrate, mañana amanecerás menos tonto, menos odiador y menos manipulado por el Pravda.



Si no sabes de Historia de Rusia y Ucrania, mejor no escribas esa clase de mensajes.


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> (...) parte 5
> 
> 
> Al reconocer indirectamente la legitimidad del régimen nazi ucraniano, también estamos perdiendo la guerra en el frente cognitivo e informativo, cediendo la iniciativa estratégica al enemigo. Aunque, con un enfoque sistemático y apoyándose en el derecho internacional, sería posible desenmascarar a los nazis ucranianos, exponiendo la verdad al pueblo ruso que vive en Ucrania sobre la manipulación de su conciencia y liberando la tierra rusa del régimen de ocupación neofascista impuesto por Estados Unidos.Independientemente de la posición de Rusia, los estadounidenses perderán la batalla por el liderazgo con China.
> ...



Otroyomismo, muchísimas gracias por esta aportación. Me ha parecido interesantísimo, muy bien expuestas las ideas, me ha encantado.
Aportaciones como esta hacen grande este foro


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Mirando bien el fake, detrás hacia la derecha, pero no tanto se ve el laboratorio biológico.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me alegra que al fin hayas comprendido que la puta horda no dejó población ukra autóctona en pie ya desde los Zares y Stalin. Por eso no hay memoria, porque la puta horda les robó la tradición, la historia, la memoria y los pobladores.
> 
> Lo mismo que hicieron los romanos con mi pueblo.
> Alégrate, mañana amanecerás menos tonto, menos odiador y menos manipulado por el Pravda.



Por población ukra autóctona no te referirás a los de galitzia supongo,,,,como vosotros con los filisteos no te jode, ahora resulta que ukronazis y judios fueron los pueblos primigenios de la historia universal


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si no sabes de Historia de Rusia y Ucrania, mejor no escribas esa clase de mensajes.



Jajajaja, soy profesor universitario de historia de la puta horda.
Cierra ese culo renegrido.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, soy profesor universitario de historia de la puta horda.
> Cierra ese culo renegrido.



Panchito a tus panchitadas


----------



## amcxxl (26 May 2022)

El partido nazi de #Ucrania ahora controla menos del 50 por ciento de #Severodonetsk
Las fuerzas de Ucrania se retiran hacia el río, pero no hay puente para cruzar.


Los ucranianos movilizados por la fuerza se rinden a los chechenos.
El régimen desesperado de #Ucrania ahora secuestra personas y las obliga a tomar las armas y luchar contra los rusos.
El 80% de las personas que fueron capturadas en Uzhgorod ni siquiera sirvieron.


Lágrimas y humillacion, armas defectuosas. Esta vez, la 2.ª compañía del 46.º batallón de fusileros de #Ucrania - enviada a #Zaporozhye, pero terminó en el #Donbass. Tuvieron que huir y pidieron ser salvados. Sus hermanos de la primera compañía ya están cercados


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por población ukra autóctona no te referirás a los de galitzia supongo,,,,como vosotros con los filisteos no te jode, ahora resulta que ukronazis y judios fueron los pueblos primigenios de la historia universal



No los primeros fueron Vds los muslimes. Jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> pero eso es Artemisk, es lo mismo que Bakmut? por que tienen todos dos nombres?



Porque los Ukros cambiaron los nombres para desrusar el Donbass


----------



## arriondas (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, soy profesor universitario de historia de la puta horda.
> Cierra ese culo renegrido.



Canta mucho, córtate un poco anda.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No los primeros fueron Vds los muslimes. Jajajaja.



Los muslimes son tus primos mal que te pese, dedícate a la psicología freudiana que ahí en tu doble condición de argento y juden lo bordas


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Aquí se ve más claro lo de los pueblos con el mismo nombre :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071166



Eso se soluciona poniendo al final un Bilohorivka de arriba y Bilohorivka de abajo, en ruso googleano:
Белогоровка с высоты
Белогоровка снизу

Si les sirve la idea


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Rusia ha declarado la guerra total, ha atacado por todos lados y arrasado decenas de ciudades ucranianas en todo el país, no declara la movilización total porque no quiere que los rusos se amotinen y la lien, es la única razón.

Pero por parte de Rusia la guerra es total y si ya están quedando en ridiculo contra Ucrania, saben que si llevan las cosas más allá les cae la del pulpo y no nos flipemos con lo atomico, que si ellos lo tiran se la van a devolver y nadie quiere que le revienten con nukes.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Ucrania pierde popularidad en Occidente

Con el telón de fondo de las declaraciones de Kissinger sobre la conclusión de un alto el fuego en Ucrania a cambio de territorios ya ocupados por Rusia, nos preguntamos si Occidente se está cansando de la Independencia.

El gráfico anterior muestra la cobertura de Ucrania en el segmento en inglés de Telegram desde el 24 de febrero. El número de visitas a las publicaciones se ha multiplicado por 10, y el número de publicaciones ha disminuido proporcionalmente.

El Sr. Zelensky debería recordar cómo Occidente le ha convertido en una superestrella y cómo puede apagar esa estrella con la misma facilidad sólo si le beneficia. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pemebe (26 May 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Ucraina: L’Occidente ha spianato la strada alla Guerra con menzogne - Centro Studi Sereno Regis
> 
> 
> Aumenta la tensione attorno all'estensione di un conflitto in Ucraina, che se esplode in guerra avrà come ragione una triade di menzogne NATO.
> ...



Lo bueno del articulo es que es de Enero de 2022.

*Las tres grandes mentiras sobre Ucrania:*

Los líderes occidentales nunca prometieron a Mijaíl Gorbachov y a su ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Eduard Shevardnadze, no ampliar la OTAN hacia el este. Tampoco han declarado nunca que se tomen en serio los intereses de seguridad soviéticos/rusos alrededor de sus fronteras. Y, por tanto, cada país del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia tiene derecho a entrar en la OTAN si lo decide libremente.
El conflicto ucraniano comenzó por la repentina agresión de Putin contra Ucrania y la anexión de Crimea.
La OTAN siempre tiene la puerta abierta a nuevos miembros, aunque no trata de invitarlos o arrastrarlos para su expansión. Esto sucede porque los países de Europa del Este, desde 1989-90, han querido ingresar sin ninguna presión de la OTAN. Esto también se aplica a Ucrania.
En cuanto a la primera mentira, escuchen o lean lo que dice el secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, el 7 de enero de 2022.

Presenta una serie de acusaciones y mentiras empíricas sobre la política y el comportamiento de Rusia, omitiendo, como era de esperar, cualquier mención al simple hecho de que hacen falta dos para entrar en conflicto, y haciendo caso omiso del sabio consejo de Eric "antes de acusarme, mírate a ti mismo por un momento". Su lenguaje corporal y su discurso ametrallador revelan que sabe que está mintiendo. Se observa de paso que los periodistas presentes sólo hacen preguntas de "comprensión". Todo huele a la URSS justo antes de su colapso. ¿Por qué es tan evidente que miente?

*TFF ha reproducido dos extractos esenciales del Archivo de Seguridad Nacional de la Universidad George Washington con documentación irrefutable de que Gorbachov recibió efectivamente tales garantía*s - "en cascada", como dice el artículo- de todos los líderes occidentales más influyentes a finales de 1989 e incluso en 1990:

"La expansión de la OTAN: lo que escuchó Gorbachov" - y "La expansión de la OTAN: el estallido de Budapest en 1994".

Léalos y se sorprenderá. Verá que tienen muchas notas y, en total, nada menos que 48 documentos históricos originales. Por ejemplo, aquí está uno de los 48 que nos informa sobre el entonces *Secretario General de la OTAN, Manfred Woerner*: opinión y declaración:

"Woerner había pronunciado un discurso muy ponderado en Bruselas en mayo de 1990 en el que sostenía: *"La principal tarea de la próxima década será construir una nueva estructura de seguridad europea, que incluya a la Unión Soviética y a las naciones del Pacto de Varsovia. La URSS tendrá un papel importante en la construcción de dicho sistema. Si se tiene en cuenta su lamentable situación actual, dejada prácticamente sin aliados, se entiende perfectamente su justificado deseo de no ser expulsada de Europa".*

A mediados de 1991, Woerner respondió a los rusos afirmando que él y el Consejo de la OTAN estaban en contra de la expansión - *"13 de los 16 miembros de la OTAN comparten esta opinión"- y que hablaría en contra de la asociación de Polonia y Rumanía con la OTAN con los líderes de estas naciones, como ya había hecho con los de Hungría y Checoslovaquia. Woerner subraya que "no debemos permitir [...] el aislamiento de la URSS de la comunidad europea".*

Esta es sólo una de las "cascadas" de declaraciones y garantías hechas a los rusos en su momento. Hace más de 30 años, 13 de los 16 miembros estaban en contra de la expansión de la OTAN porque respetaban la crisis rusa y sus legítimos intereses de seguridad. Hoy, en 2022, la OTAN cuenta con 30 miembros.

¿Acaso el Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., sus asesores y sus redactores de discursos no saben nada del Archivo de Seguridad Nacional de al lado? ¿De verdad debemos creer que no tienen la menor idea de las condiciones y los diálogos del final de la primera Guerra Fría? Si es así, deberían dimitir o ser torpedeados por su increíble incompetencia. Si no es así -si conocen el contenido de estos documentos históricos- *Blinken, los asesores y los redactores de los discursos saben que están mintiendo.

La segunda mentira es por omisión. *Antony Blinken y casi todos los políticos occidentales, incluido el secretario general de la OTAN, y los principales medios de comunicación se limitan a omitir que Occidente intentó un cambio de régimen en Kiev en 2014 y que Putin reaccionó a ello anexionándose Crimea.

Los disturbios de la [plaza] Maidan tuvieron lugar en febrero de 2014, el tiroteo del francotirador el 20 de febrero . Rusia se anexionó formalmente -o aceptó la autodeterminación- de Crimea el 18 de marzo. Los complejos disturbios instigados y financiados por Occidente fueron orquestados por los dirigentes de la UE, Estados Unidos y la OTAN, como se puede leer en artículos o libros de personas conocedoras como Gordon M Hahn y Richard Sakaw ("Ukraine Front Line: Crisis in the Borderlands"), Stephen Cohen, Henry Kissinger y muchos otros aquí.

Para decirlo sin rodeos, el tema del conflicto fue el intento occidental de que Ucrania no se pusiera del lado de Rusia, sino de las instituciones occidentales, la UE y, más tarde, la OTAN. Uno de los problemas habría sido las minorías de habla rusa, las encuestas de opinión sobre el ingreso en la OTAN no eran favorables y, además, que *Rusia nunca aceptaría a Ucrania en la OTAN -sino de buen grado un estado neutral intermedio- ni que la gran base militar rusa de Crimea, alquilada durante más de 30 años, acabara ubicada en un país de la OTAN.*

Toda esta política de cambio de régimen bajo la administración de Obama fue una idea indiferente y francamente estúpida, incluso a la luz de las antiguas promesas hechas a Gorbachov. Pero está claro que esto no se puede admitir ahora, ocho años después. Para ocultarlo EE.UU./OTAN deben culpar de la situación actual a Rusia, sólo a Rusia, que no se anexionó Crimea por alguna buena razón; nada de lo que "nosotros" hicimos precedió a ese movimiento o podría explicarlo.

Al igual que la mentira sobre las promesas nunca hechas a Gorbachov y esta omisión sobre el cambio de régimen a la Ucrania pro-occidental, uno tiene que preguntarse: ¿están realmente tan desesperados y políticamente ingenuos como para creer que no recordamos y no podemos hacer 2 + 2?

*Ahora, la tercera mentira.* Afirmado en repetidas ocasiones y en contextos más amplios por el Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, aquí:

La OTAN, como alianza, dispone de enormes recursos para influir en las opiniones de los posibles Estados miembros. *En contra de su discurso sobre la puerta abierta, el estatuto de la OTAN sólo habla de invitar a nuevos miembros, no de mantener la puerta abierta a cualquiera que quiera entrar.*

A estas alturas debería ser bien sabido -pero no lo es- que *a finales de los años 90, Vladimir Putin pidió entrar en la OTAN, pero no lo hizo, ¿verdad, señor Stoltenberg? ¿Y por qué no? Porque Putin -Rusia- quería ser invitado como miembro de pleno derecho en lugar de esperar a que Montenegro se convirtiera en miembro, por decirlo suavemente. La OTAN decidió cerrar la puerta a la petición de Putin.*

Esta historia -fantástica- la cuenta un antiguo Secretario General de la OTAN, George Robertson; no hay razón para creer que no es creíble o que es sólo un rumor. O, tal vez, que Putin no hablaba en serio.

Y qué idea más emocionante: ¡Rusia en la OTAN! Pero entonces, ¿a quién deben culpar Stoltenberg y Blinken -y el resto del complejo militar-industrial-mediático-académico-? *¿Cómo legitimar entonces el armamento permanente de la OTAN y su gasto militar 12 veces superior al de Rusia?*

Stoltenberg debe saber que miente cuando dice que la OTAN tiene las puertas abiertas. No para Rusia. Tampoco tiene oídos abiertos para las legítimas preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia. Pero sabe que nunca aceptaría lo que le pide a Rusia. He aquí una cita del 14 de enero de 2022, que documenta el doble rasero, la visión excepcionalista de Estados Unidos:

*"EE.UU. actuará "con decisión" si Rusia despliega sus tropas en Cuba o Venezuela".*

El asesor de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, Jake Sullivan, calificó la idea de "bravuconada en [los] comentarios públicos" y señaló que el despliegue de la infraestructura militar rusa en Latinoamérica no fue un tema de discusión en el reciente Diálogo sobre Estabilidad Estratégica entre Rusia y Estados Unidos en Ginebra. *"Si Rusia se moviera en esa dirección, lo trataríamos con decisión"*, dijo en respuesta a la pregunta de un periodista.

La oposición de EE.UU. al estacionamiento de tropas rusas en el continente americano puede provocar el ceño fruncido de Moscú, que se ha quejado en repetidas ocasiones del despliegue de militares estadounidenses cerca de la frontera occidental de Rusia". (Russia Today, 14 de enero de 2022)

Por último,* Stoltenberg se siente muy orgulloso de la generosa formación y asistencia que la OTAN ofrece a sus miembros potenciales. Antes de ser admitidos, deben someterse a todo tipo de reformas y aceptar un apoyo práctico, militar y político. ¿Y cuál es el verdadero objetivo de toda esa generosa formación y asistencia? *dice Stoltenberg en el vídeo:

*"...También hace más fuertes a las sociedades de Ucrania y Georgia. Estas sociedades resistentes y que funcionan bien son también menos vulnerables a la injerencia de Rusia".*

En lenguaje sencillo de realpolitik: el objetivo es desconectar a los países de la influencia rusa, programarlos para que sean miembros de la OTAN y luego decidir con total libertad si quieren ser admitidos.

*Recuerda que la OTAN nunca arrastra a sus miembros. La OTAN estableció su oficina en Kiev en 1994. *Y aquí vemos cómo Olga Stefanishyna, viceprimera ministra de Ucrania, en el cuartel general de la OTAN con Stoltenberg, hablando constantemente de la OTAN como "aliados" de Ucrania y esperando todo tipo de garantías, argumenta -en Foreign Policy, por supuesto- que Ucrania necesita un camino claro hacia la adhesión a la OTAN teniendo en cuenta la agresión rusa.

*Se crean expectativas añadiendo una serie de mentiras cuando la Realidad emerge como un tren en marcha atrás en la oscuridad de un túnel. Y tienes la receta perfecta para la guerra - fría o caliente. O ambos.*


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, soy profesor universitario de historia de la puta horda.
> Cierra ese culo renegrido.



Comprendo que estés tan amargado, sin alumnos en clase por culpa del profesor ya he visto algunos casos.


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

El imperio romano en nuestros días:


----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cosas de nazis. Aquí estamos igual: Fuenterrabía/Hondarribia



Y Vitoria, Gasteiz, y Pamplona, Iruña. Y hasta Bilbao, Bilbo. Qué coño, Euskadi, un palabro que se inventó Sabino Arana.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Putin dice que Rusia está lista para ayudar a resolver la crisis alimentaria si Occidente levanta las sanciones.*
El presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, ha dicho este jueves por teléfono al primer ministro de Italia, *Mario Draghi*, que Rusia estaba lista para contribuir significativamente a resolver la crisis alimentaria internacional, pero *sólo si Occidente levanta las sanciones*, ha informado el Kremlin.

Putin ha añadido que Rusia estaba presta para exportar granos y fertilizantes para hacer frente a la crisis. Y también ha asegurado a a Draghi que *Rusia estaba dispuesta a continuar con el suministro ininterrumpido de gas a Italia.*


----------



## Hippy Lollas (26 May 2022)

¿EEUU tiene tres siglos?

Me entero ahora.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*La OMS aprueba una resolución contra Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania.*
La asamblea anual de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), con representantes de los 194 estados miembros, ha aprobado una resolución que condena "en los términos más enérgicos" *la agresión militar de Rusia a Ucrania*, y denuncia la emergencia sanitaria que ha causado y los ataques rusos a instalaciones médicas.

El texto, propuesto por Ucrania junto a medio centenar de países (entre ellos EEUU, la mayor parte de los miembros de la Unión Europea y el Reino Unido), u*rge además a Rusia a "detener inmediatamente los ataques a hospitales" *y otras infraestructuras de la red sanitaria de Ucrania, que según la OMS han sido ya al menos 235, con 75 muertos.

La resolución no incluye sanciones a Rusia en el seno de la organización, pero sí recoge la reciente petición de la oficina europea de la OMS para* que se suspenda la celebración de reuniones, seminarios, encuentros técnicos y conferencias del organismo en territorio ruso.*


----------



## ATDTn (26 May 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿EEUU tiene tres siglos?
> 
> Me entero ahora.



4 de julio de 1776

Depende de cómo cuentes los siglos...
2076 me sale a mí...


----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿EEUU tiene tres siglos?
> 
> Me entero ahora.



Si incluimos la llegada de los primeros colonos en el Mayflower que ellos mismos citan como inicio de su historia, son en realidad algo mas.
El día de acción de gracias es un episodio de la época colonial. Agradecen que los indígenas les salvaran de morir de hambre antes de masacrarlos en su expansión hacia el Oeste.

_Dado que al principio la colonia de Plymouth no tenía suficiente comida para alimentar a la mitad de los 102 colonos, *los nativos de la tribu Wampanoag ayudaron a los peregrinos dándoles semillas y enseñándoles a pescar.* La práctica de llevar a cabo un festival de la cosecha como este no se volvió una tradición habitual en Nueva Inglaterra hasta finales de la década de 1660._









Día de Acción de Gracias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## MAEZAL (26 May 2022)

En los últimos meses de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el servicio de contra espionaje estadounidense, la sección X2 de la OSS (Office of Strategic Services) fue encargada de localizar los agentes nazis dispersos después de la retirada de la Wehrmacht (ejército alemán). Los «stay-behind» son los que se quedaron atrás si traducimos literalmente del inglés, detrás de las líneas enemigas, generalmente se trataba de espías y saboteadores comandos. En vez de arrestarlos y fusilarlos, James Jesús Angleton, jefe del X2 y el general William J. Donovan director de la OSS, decidieron recuperarlos y enrolarlos, en la mayor cantidad posible y/o lo máximo que se pudiera, para reutilizar estos agentes nazis o fascistas en la próxima Guerra Mundial, aquella que opondría el «mundo libre» al «peligro comunista»

Las redes estadounidenses de desestabilización y de injerencia , por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

El canciller de Alemania, *Olaf Scholz, ha pronosticado que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, no ganará la guerra lanzada en Ucrania en febrero, en la medida en que la ofensiva militar rusa "no ha logrado alcanzar ninguno de sus objetivos estratégicos"

Scholz* ha intervenido en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos (Suiza), desde donde ha apuntado que "la conquista de toda Ucrania por parte de Rusia parece hoy incluso más lejana que al principio de la guerra", hace más de tres meses.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)

El WEF con un par!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 May 2022)

Veo que la propaganda Occidental vende la derrota del ejército Ruso más o menos como lo de la desaceleración acelerada del gobierno de España en las recesiones.

En Odessa ya se están preparando para recibir al ejército perdedor con todo su poderío.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*La UE dice que "nadie reconocerá" la validez de los pasaportes que dé Rusia en las zonas ocupadas de Ucrania.*

La Unión Europea (UE) ha destacado este jueves que "nadie reconocerá" la validez de los pasaportes que planea entregar Rusia a los ciudadanos de las regiones de Ucrania ocupadas por sus tropas desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

"Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas tuvieron que abandonar todas las ideas sobre un referéndum en la región de Jersón debido a la falta de apoyo. ¿Por qué ahora piensan que la planeada entrega de pasaportes tendrá mejor aceptación?", se ha preguntado el embajador de la UE en Ucrania, Matti Maasikas.

"En cualquier caso, nadie reconocerá nunca actos de este tipo", ha resaltado a través de su cuenta en la red social Twitter, un día después de que Putin firmara un decreto que simplifica los trámites de solicitud de la ciudadanía rusa a los residentes en las regiones ucranianas de Jersón y Zaporiyia, tomadas por las fuerzas rusas en el marco de la invasión.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...526102654.html


----------



## niraj (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esta noticia me mosquea mucho, es como si ambos países se quisieran fusionar en uno. Y como Polonia pertenece a la OTAN me pregunto: En el caso de que Ucrania y Polonia se fusionen en un único país, ¿La OTAN consideraría que Rusia ha invadido UcraPol y entrarían a saco en la guerra?
> 
> Si esta noticia le sumamos estas otras dos que se han colgado anteriormente:
> 
> ...




No, no, en ningún caso está hablando de la fusión de 2 países.
Entendamos bien:
Los polacos podrán ocupar cargos de gobierno en Ucrania. Los ucranianos no pueden ocupar cargos en Polonia..
Los polacos pueden acceder a la dirección de empresas y secretos de estado ucranianos. Nuevamente, nada indica que los ucranianos puedan hacer esto en Polonia.
Lo jueces polacos podrán ejercer en Ucrania. Los ucranianos no en Polonia
Las fuerzas del orden polacas podran actuar en Ucrania. Por supuesto, las ucranianas no en Polonia
A esa relación puede darsele muchos nombres, pero en ningún caso es una fusión.


----------



## alnitak (26 May 2022)

Según las autoridades de la República Popular de Lugansk han capturado a más de 8.000 soldados ucranianos que se encuentran cautivos en Donetsk y Lugansk.

Según Rusia, su fuerza aérea ha acabado con 28 soldados ucranianos y dos depósitos de armas en las últimas 24 horas.


HUNDIMIENTO TOTAL DE UCRANIA


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Rusia pide a Ucrania que "reconozca la situación" sobre el terreno y "acepte" sus demandas.*

El Kremlin ha reclamado este jueves al Gobierno de Ucrania que "reconozca la situación" existente sobre el terreno y acepte sus demandas de cara a lograr un acuerdo para poner fin al conflicto desatado por la orden de invasión dada el 24 de febrero por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

El portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dimitri Peskov, ha pedido a Kiev que "entienda la situación 'de facto', la situación real que existe", según ha informado la agencia rusa de noticias Interfax. "Repito de nuevo. Kiev tiene que reconocer la situación 'de facto' y valorarla de forma sobria", ha zanjado Peskov.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...526123742.html


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> La coma en inglés americano separa miles. Los decimales los separan con un punto.




Si es tal como dices, es una bestialidad de plutonio y de uranio enriquecido. Bestial. Vamos, que casi no me lo puedo creer.

O es un error del escriba o Ucrania guarda toda su producción desde sus comienzos en la energía nuclear, y eso supondría la producción de la central nuclear de Zaporiya (la mayor de Europa), con 6 reactores nucleares, más Chernobyl (el tiempo que funcionó) 4 reactores, Ucrania Sur 3 reactores, Rivne 4 reactores y Jmelnitski, 2 reactores

Y conservan las centrifugadoras y todo.... y todo en manos de nazis  

Buchito de tila que me da argo, AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## alnitak (26 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El partido nazi de #Ucrania ahora controla menos del 50 por ciento de #Severodonetsk
> Las fuerzas de Ucrania se retiran hacia el río, pero no hay puente para cruzar.
> 
> 
> ...




menuda banda de cobardes

se rinden en grupos de 50 

pero que mierda de ejercito es ese.. joder pero no es su tierra..
que asco da ucrania


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (26 May 2022)

Se aclaró que la foto correspondía a los T-62 enviados a Siria para el ejército sirio. Lo que no entiendo es ese afán de falsear datos


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Londres acusa a Putin de "chantajear al mundo" con el bloqueo de los cereales de Ucrania.*
La ministra británica de Exteriores, Liz Truss, ha acusado al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de "chantajear al mundo" al mantener* bloqueada la exportación de cereales desde Ucrania* en respuesta a las sanciones internacionales. "Es horrible que Putin quiera chantajear el mundo entero y que use el hambre y la falta de alimentos entre los más pobres como armas. Simplemente, no lo podemos permitir", ha dicho Truss en rueda de prensa en Sarajevo, donde está de visita oficial.

*Truss ha descartado cualquier levantamiento de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la agresión a Ucrania.* "Debemos interrumpir la financiación de esa guerra, debemos asegurar que Putin pierda en Ucrania", ha insistido.


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

Como del ridículo no se vuelve...
_*
"Debemos seguir comprando petróleo ruso, para salvar a Europa de Putin.
Porque si no lo hacemos, Putin lo venderá en otro lugar y se beneficiará 
más de los altos precios, así que es mejor que compremos petróleo ruso*_
*y no dejemos que se beneficie."*

Führer von der Lugen


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 May 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Si es tal como dices, es una bestialidad de plutonio y de uranio enriquecido. Bestial. Vamos, que casi no me lo puedo creer.
> 
> O es un error del escriba o Ucrania guarda toda su producción desde sus comienzos en la energía nuclear, y eso supondría la producción de la central nuclear de Zaporiya (la mayor de Europa), con 6 reactores nucleares, más Chernobyl (el tiempo que funcionó) 4 reactores, Ucrania Sur 3 reactores, Rivne 4 reactores y Jmelnitski, 2 reactores
> 
> ...



Una cosa es la utilización civil y otra la militar. Me imagino que nunca se les ha pasado por la mente empezar a construir misiles nucleares.
Por un lado porque no creo que tengan la competencia tecnológica y otra que no hubiera hecho gracia a nadie ni en occidente ni en Rusia o China.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 May 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> ¿EEUU tiene tres siglos?
> 
> Me entero ahora.



Tiene dos y los cumplió en los 70.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*La OMS rechaza una resolución rusa sobre Ucrania.*
Los Estados miembros de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) han rechazado este jueves una resolución de Rusia sobre la crisis sanitaria en Ucrania, devastada por la guerra, que *no hacía referencia a la invasión rusa. *La resolución, impulsada también por Siria, fue rechazada por 66 votos en contra, 15 a favor y 70 abstenciones durante la 75ª Asamblea Mundial de la Salud en Ginebra, compuesta por 194 países miembros.

El mismo organismo *había aprobado anteriormente una resolución impulsada por Ucrania* que condena los bombardeos rusos sobre instalaciones sanitarias del país invadido.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (26 May 2022)

No se toma, se rodea para que no escapen y se deja a los cañones hacer el trabajo pesado. Los ucros lo saben, preferible retirarse antes de ser aniquilados por los obuses, son muy precisos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (26 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> En los últimos meses de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el servicio de contra espionaje estadounidense, la sección X2 de la OSS (Office of Strategic Services) fue encargada de localizar los agentes nazis dispersos después de la retirada de la Wehrmacht (ejército alemán). Los «stay-behind» son los que se quedaron atrás si traducimos literalmente del inglés, detrás de las líneas enemigas, generalmente se trataba de espías y saboteadores comandos. En vez de arrestarlos y fusilarlos, James Jesús Angleton, jefe del X2 y el general William J. Donovan director de la OSS, decidieron recuperarlos y enrolarlos, en la mayor cantidad posible y/o lo máximo que se pudiera, para reutilizar estos agentes nazis o fascistas en la próxima Guerra Mundial, aquella que opondría el «mundo libre» al «peligro comunista»
> 
> Las redes estadounidenses de desestabilización y de injerencia , por Thierry Meyssan



No sólo durante los últimos meses de la guerra, sino durante bastantes años después de terminada.

Operación pisapapeles.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> No, no, en ningún caso está hablando de la fusión de 2 países.
> Entendamos bien:
> Los polacos podrán ocupar cargos de gobierno en Ucrania. Los ucranianos no pueden ocupar cargos en Polonia..
> Los polacos pueden acceder a la dirección de empresas y secretos de estado ucranianos. Nuevamente, nada indica que los ucranianos puedan hacer esto en Polonia.
> ...



protectorado


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Artemivsk está cada vez más cerca. No hay forma de que las AFU se rindan, ya que esto provocaría el colapso de toda la agrupación de Severodonetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 May 2022)

Rusia es el mal. Antes se le toleraba, ahora debe desaparecer.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Hemos hablado con los chicos de Vostok y nos han dicho lo siguiente: Kalyn (Palamar) y el comandante de Azov, Prokopenko, se rindieron definitivamente, por qué no se han mostrado todavía es una pregunta para los dirigentes, pero definitivamente están bajo custodia.

Hasta 50 activistas de Azov, que decidieron jugar al escondite, deambulan por la planta, pero se esconden en lugar de luchar, y su destino está sellado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> No, no, en ningún caso está hablando de la fusión de 2 países.
> Entendamos bien:
> Los polacos podrán ocupar cargos de gobierno en Ucrania. Los ucranianos no pueden ocupar cargos en Polonia..
> Los polacos pueden acceder a la dirección de empresas y secretos de estado ucranianos. Nuevamente, nada indica que los ucranianos puedan hacer esto en Polonia.
> ...



Las razones:

-Ucrania se ha quedado sin leva, policía, jueces... burocracia, en suma. Y necesitan personal.
-Es una ñapa de "caballo de Troya" de libro.
- O las dos cosas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071050
> 
> 
> ⚡Si no hay orden de retirada, unidades del 17th de tanques, 58th infantería motorizada, brigadas de defensa territorial 111 y 118, el batallón nacional "Donbass" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como los 4th y 27th brigadas y el regimiento NGU 15 estarán dentro de la caldera.
> ...



Mínimo un mes para conseguir esa zona completa.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



La miembra se ve tan lista como Irena Montera, pero en guapa.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania huyen de Liman a través de Brusin, una estación de tren de Donetsk en el distrito de Liman de la región de Donetsk. 









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Zelensky, el Stalin tonto, piensa: ¿Qué son miles de vidas ucranianas frente a un hombre como yo?.


----------



## waukegan (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tal y como va la apisonadora, Ucrania pronto se quedará sin carne de cañón movilizable
> para consumir esos 40.000 millones en armas que USA va a vender a sus cipayos eslavos.
> Así que, dado que todos los ucranianos han sido exprimidos, comienza ese momento estelar
> en el que otros europeos se incorporen- para mayor gloria imperial- a la picadora de carne,
> ...



Había una cita por ahí que se atribuye a no se qué rey que decía algo del estilo de:

"Antes de ceder un palmo de mi reino, mis campesinos derrarán hasta la última gota de su sangre"

Pues es eso, pero no se aplica solo a lo que has dicho sino a los rusos, y todos. Las élites hacen sus guerras y los pringados nos matamos entre nosotros, quedamos lisiados y nos arruinamos con los impuestos y la inflación. Ojalá un día nos demos cuenta.


----------



## ATDTn (26 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mínimo un mes para conseguir esa zona completa.



El trabajo de los militares es ese. Pero los de arriba les han llevado a esta guerra. Y dado que Ucrania es la que más pierde sus políticos son los que más culpa tienen. En la peor negociación hubieran estado infinitamente mejor. Aparte de las vidas, que no vuelven. No les importan...


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Claramente se ven las intenciones: Rusia está dándolo todo por conquistar lo máximo posible, y cuando vea que ha llegado a su límite de pérdidas y avances (visto el tema no faltará mucho para eso), pedirá un alto el fuego y sentarse a negociar para quedarse con lo que ha cogido y venderlo como una victoria.

Lo que no sabe es que en esa mesa de negociación nadie le va a estar esperando. Le dirán que se negocia, pero en el campo de batalla hasta que salgan por las fronteras por las que han venido.

Luego dirá que Kiev no quiere negociar y que sólo quiere guerra y demás historias.


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

La Planta Metalúrgica de Luhansk suministrará acero a la Federación Rusa para la fabricación de vagones, según ha declarado el jefe de LNR, Pasechnik.

Por cierto, la empresa celebra hoy su 126º aniversario. Por un nuevo año con nuevos éxitos económicos. ¡El Donbass florecerá!









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> protectorado



Colonial, protectorado colonial.


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Zelensky está haciendo lo que dice el clan Biden/Cia y como buenos satanistas quieren ver hombres morir, da igual si son rusos o ukranianos, todo el que defienda a Zelensky es un pedófilo Satanista


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Joder... Pobre Rusia, no les quedan misiles, no les quedan tanques, y ahora esto...


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Nevsky apuntó demasiado alto.


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una cosa es la utilización civil y otra la militar. Me imagino que nunca se les ha pasado por la mente empezar a construir misiles nucleares.
> Por un lado porque no creo que tengan la competencia tecnológica y otra que no hubiera hecho gracia a nadie ni en occidente ni en Rusia o China.




Tienes razón, además a estas alturas ese plutonio estará repartido por los mismos países de donde procedían esos oficiales de Azovstal


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Comprendo que estés tan amargado, sin alumnos en clase por culpa del profesor ya he visto algunos casos.



Para nada, aquí ya estuve dando cátedra


----------



## Harman (26 May 2022)

Y así es como la Volkssturm se encuentra bajo el fuego de la artillería en las posiciones cerca de Krasny Liman.
Entonces, los supervivientes, tras unos días de esa profilaxis, empiezan a grabar vídeos llorosos sobre la falta de apoyo y exigen que se les retire del frente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Se reporta que la ciudad de Krasny Liman esta totalmente controlada ya por las tropas rusas y de la R.P.D.


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no pasara nunca la ue no tiene vocacion de estado por mucho que el monstruo fuese alimentado



Entonces perecerá bajo una africanización. En fin, por ahí hay quien dice que la unicón Rusia-China da una meganación de 1.600 millones de personas, minucias, cuando la unión EU-África aporte 4.500 millones de lo que en canal llamáis "moronegros".


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Guillermo Ortiz, del Español

Pro OTAN y manipulador, si lo veis por la calle podéis partirle las piernas o apuñalarlo


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La prensa OTAN celebra el estado de guerra permanente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que va, ya salió la lista de que los únicos países europeos "no hostiles" hacia Rusia eran Serbia, Islandia y Andorra.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claramente se ven las intenciones: Rusia está dándolo todo por conquistar lo máximo posible, y cuando vea que ha llegado a su límite de pérdidas y avances (visto el tema no faltará mucho para eso), pedirá un alto el fuego y sentarse a negociar para quedarse con lo que ha cogido y venderlo como una victoria.
> 
> Lo que no sabe es que en esa mesa de negociación nadie le va a estar esperando. Le dirán que se negocia, pero en el campo de batalla hasta que salgan por las fronteras por las que han venido.
> 
> Luego dirá que Kiev no quiere negociar y que sólo quiere guerra y demás historias.



Lo que tu digas McArthur…


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

Cosas que los polacos guardan silencio.
Curioso sería que ni siquiera lo sepan...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

Entro, leo union EU-Africa = 4500 millones (EU, 550; Africa, 1200; total, 1750), bostezo, pienso que aquí hay mucho tonto del culo, paso a Telegram...

Al mismo tiempo, Rejon (probo ciudadano de capital de provincia paco de mierda) nos da una clase de negociación; hay que termobarizar este puto foro; es un imán, joder...


----------



## xFuckoffx (26 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Guillermo Ortiz, del Español
> 
> Pro OTAN y manipulador, si lo veis por la calle podéis partirle las piernas o apuñalarlo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071260



No lo dudes, aunque tiene pinta de correr muy bien los 100 metros lisos.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Tropas ukras intentaron cruzar esta tarde la frontera rusa en la región de Kharkov.
Fueron eliminados.

Abstenerse sensibles +18.


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



*Mensaje mío 2 mayo 2022*  Guerra en Ucrania XVII

Lo he puesto varias veces en este hilo y en el anterior de Guerra en Ucrania XVI

*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*

El 8 marzo 2022 daría comienzo el exterminio del Donbás.
En verano de 2022 comenzarían los preparativos para colocar armamento nuclear en la frontera con la Federación de Rusia. 






A finales de 2022 el fin.

En (RadioOTAN, PrensaOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) os dirán que yo soy un loco altamente peligroso y que por ese motivo merezco estar encerrado en una institución mental o algo peor, pero siempre desde la perspectiva de la DEMOCRACIA, la LIBERTAD y la PAZ el (llamado "Mundo libre"). 

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

El hijoPutin diciendo que quitará el bloqueo naval si se levantas sanciones, claro que sí rey


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Urgente vía Telegram: Descontrol total en el Kremlin, Putin con el máximo de medicación psiquiátrica. Textual: "Tiene más miedo que Pinocho en aserradero".
Se habla de finta general estratégica.
A confirmar.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Entro, leo union EU-Africa = 4500 millones (EU, 550; Africa, 1200; total, 1750), bostezo, pienso que aquí hay mucho tonto del culo, paso a Telegram...
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, Rejon (probo ciudadano de capital de provincia paco de mierda) nos da una clase de negociación; hay que termobarizar este puto foro; es un imán, joder...



Anda si,,,vete al coño.....para lo que aportas y encima te las das de listillo...papafritas.....


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si incluimos la llegada de los primeros colonos en el Mayflower que ellos mismos citan como inicio de su historia, son en realidad algo mas.
> El día de acción de gracias es un episodio de la época colonial. Agradecen que los indígenas les salvaran de morir de hambre antes de masacrarlos en su expansión hacia el Oeste.
> 
> _Dado que al principio la colonia de Plymouth no tenía suficiente comida para alimentar a la mitad de los 102 colonos, *los nativos de la tribu Wampanoag ayudaron a los peregrinos dándoles semillas y enseñándoles a pescar.* La práctica de llevar a cabo un festival de la cosecha como este no se volvió una tradición habitual en Nueva Inglaterra hasta finales de la década de 1660._
> ...



Y en agradecimiento no dejaron uno vivo, los anglosajones protestantes delincuentes deportados.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

@rejon 

Como las cuentas en rublos para pagar el gas? Que tonto es Putin, joder...

De hecho, Putin no ha dicho eso; el ministerio de defensa ruso esta en proceso de abrir 2 corredores en el Mar Negro, con una ventana de funcionamiento de 12 horas, a cambio de que Ucrania desmine (lo cual es razonable) y se retiren las sanciones contra la exportación de fertilizantes (lo cual también es razonable, si detrás de todo esto lo que hay es un genuino interés por el hambre en el mundo; no me lo creo y hay razones para no creer que el hambre en el mundo se este considerando como factor relevante, pero dejémoslo ahi...)

Como sabemos que tienes griego nivel intermedio, currate esto: Η Μόσχα ανοίγει θαλάσσιους διαδρόμους από 7 ουκρανικά λιμάνια για διεθνείς αποστολές σιτηρών


----------



## amcxxl (26 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Entro, leo union EU-Africa = 4500 millones (EU, 550; Africa, 1200; total, 1750), bostezo, pienso que aquí hay mucho tonto del culo, paso a Telegram...
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, Rejon (probo ciudadano de capital de provincia paco de mierda) nos da una clase de negociación; hay que termobarizar este puto foro; es un imán, joder...



la poblacion de la UE es de 440 millones (UK se fue en 2016), una buena parte de esos millones son moronegros

The current population of Africa is *1,401,393,652* as of Thursday, May 26, 2022

y cada año cerca de 40 millones mas, asi que seran 2500 millones en 2050 y mas de 4000 a final de siglo


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> protectorado



Estado "libre" Asociado como Puerto Rico....


----------



## delhierro (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin diciendo que quitará el bloqueo naval si se levantas sanciones, claro que sí rey



No hay ningun bloqueo naval. Pero podrian ponerlo, sois bastante bobos, Putin es el mal menor para Europa incluso cabreado....es más blando que la oposición allí.

Hay que ser miope para no verlo.


----------



## delhierro (26 May 2022)

Pero es mucho más pequeño. De todas formas se ahorrarian problemas, si hubieran cortado el suministro mediante la voladura de los puentes. En fin, el tema como se dijo hace semanas es que los del frente cubren las cagadas estrategicas a base de empuje.


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Les estoy empezando ha coger manía a los ucranianos a cuenta de los nombrecitos de los pueblos

Ahora resulta que klynove ha caido pero claro por supuesto hay más un klynove ...

Nota : Parece que el de la derecha


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay ningun bloqueo naval. Pero podrian ponerlo, sois bastante bobos, Putin es el mal menor para Europa incluso cabreado....es más blando que la oposición allí.
> 
> Hay que ser miope para no verlo.



*Rusia pide que se marchen los barcos extranjeros atracados en el puerto de Mariupol.*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia se ha dirigido este jueves a los países a los que pertenecen los seis barcos extranjeros que aún permanecen en *Mariúpol* para que abandonen ese puerto ucraniano del mar de Azov controlado por las tropas rusas. "Llamamos a las autoridades diplomáticas de* Bulgaria, República Dominicana, Liberia, Panamá, Turquía, Jamaica y a la Organización Marítima Internacional* que influyan de modo efectivo en los propietarios de los barcos que están en el puerto de Mariupol para que regresen a sus lugares de origen", ha señalado la entidad castrense.

El jefe del Centro Nacional de Mando de la Defensa de Rusia, general coronel Mijaíl Mizíntsev, ha recordado que* la Armada Rusa erradicó el peligro de minas en la zona del puerto* y aseguró que desde la víspera hay un corredor humanitario abierto en el mar.


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Entro, leo union EU-Africa = 4500 millones (EU, 550; Africa, 1200; total, 1750), bostezo, pienso que aquí hay mucho tonto del culo, paso a Telegram...
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, Rejon (probo ciudadano de capital de provincia paco de mierda) nos da una clase de negociación; hay que termobarizar este puto foro; es un imán, joder...



Si hasta has entrado tú travestido en sumo pontífice. Cierra la puerta al irte al ignore, capullito de cardo borriquero.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tropas ukras intentaron cruzar esta tarde la frontera rusa en la región de Kharkov.
> Fueron eliminados.
> 
> Abstenerse sensibles +18.



No pongáis estas cosas coño un respeto por los muertos da igual de donde sean


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @rejon
> 
> Como las cuentas en rublos para pagar el gas? Que tonto es Putin, joder...
> 
> ...



Jodete listillo:   

*Moscú abre corredores marítimos desde 7 puertos ucranianos para envíos internacionales de cereales*


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Cómo estará Ukraine para ver a Jagger en parraque inventando que desalojan el Kremlin y Putin está secuestrado por extraterrestres


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Estado "libre" Asociado como Puerto Rico....



SU P.....dre, joder, que no inventan para joder a la gente.

A y que ya no son estado asociado, ahora son estado de EEUU pero sin derecho a votar en las elecciones ni a nada.

Que se han lucido digo los puerto riqueños.


----------



## delhierro (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia pide que se marchen los barcos extranjeros atracados en el puerto de Mariupol.*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia se ha dirigido este jueves a los países a los que pertenecen los seis barcos extranjeros que aún permanecen en *Mariúpol* para que abandonen ese puerto ucraniano del mar de Azov controlado por las tropas rusas. "Llamamos a las autoridades diplomáticas de* Bulgaria, República Dominicana, Liberia, Panamá, Turquía, Jamaica y a la Organización Marítima Internacional* que influyan de modo efectivo en los propietarios de los barcos que están en el puerto de Mariupol para que regresen a sus lugares de origen", ha señalado la entidad castrense.
> 
> El jefe del Centro Nacional de Mando de la Defensa de Rusia, general coronel Mijaíl Mizíntsev, ha recordado que* la Armada Rusa erradicó el peligro de minas en la zona del puerto* y aseguró que desde la víspera hay un corredor humanitario abierto en el mar.



A ver,  Eso precisamente es lo contrario de un bloqueo. Han limpiado las minas con las que EL GOBIERNO de KIEV bloqueaba el trafico. Los rusos han abierto el trafico naval.

¿ lees lo que enlazas ?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

Los ucranianos se están rindiendo con el pasaporte en una mano y la orden de incorporación en la otra, para probar que se les esta forzando a ir al frente...

Rendido cerca de Liman:




A los que cazan con planes de rendirse, los ejecutan con las manos atadas a la espalda:




Fotos sacadas de un bot ruso (obviamente) o del Onlyfans de la parlamentaria ucraniana que salía siempre con un AK y ahora esta en Polonia después de haber picado suela llevándose sus cosas en unas maletas muy monas; la que iba a pelear hasta el final (probablemente siga con su lucha en algún FKK alemán, en el segmento horario "50% de descuento por happy hour").


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Qué mal negocian estos rusos. ¿Por qué piden la retirada de sanciones si no les afectan?


----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> SU P.....dre, joder, que no inventan para joder a la gente.
> 
> A y que ya no son estado asociado, ahora son estado de EEUU pero sin derecho a votar en las elecciones ni a nada.
> 
> Que se han lucido digo los puerto riqueños.



Sí fueran estado de la Unión sí votarían, como Hawaii, que fue estado de la Unión una vez desaparecida la población autóctona. 
Para cumplir los requisitos en Puerto Rico tendrían que abolir el español, usar un solo apellido, etc.


----------



## Simo Hayha (26 May 2022)

Rusia es maldad, muerte, guerra, destrucción, dolor. Eso es todo lo que aporta a la humanidad.


----------



## ryder87 (26 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusia es maldad, muerte, guerra, destrucción, dolor. Eso es todo lo que aporta a la humanidad.



Yo creo que aunque terminara la guerra, las sanciones con Rusia deben mantenerse más fuertes que nunca, en plan dejar a Rusia como Corea del Norte.


----------



## rudeboy (26 May 2022)

Parece que la batalla por liman está tocando a su fin , otra importante victoria rusa, gracias a la cual el estrecho saliente de Izum se consolida y proporcionará un frente lo suficientemente ancho y con los flancos bien guarnecidos además de una excelente defensa gracias al río donets. Una vez limpias las bolsas de resistencia las fuerzas podrán ser transferidas al saliente de Popasna que ha resultado ser el mejor vector de ataque de toda


----------



## ryder87 (26 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusia es maldad, muerte, guerra, destrucción, dolor. Eso es todo lo que aporta a la humanidad.



Te vas al ignore subnormal..


----------



## Marchamaliano (26 May 2022)

La apisonadora rusa una vez puesta en marcha es imparable, lenta pero segura. Ahora seguid ladrando otanitos.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Putin firmó un decreto sobre el inicio de la pasaporteización de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.

A este respecto, permítanme que les recuerde que legaron Eduard Limonov, el grande, querida:

"Ahora miramos adelante a tomar parte de Rusia las siguientes áreas: Donetsk, Luhansk, Kharkiv, Zaporizhia, Nikolaev, Kherson, Odessa, además de la adopción de Transnistria.
Y no nos defraudará.
Estamos comprometidos con la devolución de estos territorios.
Si, con el fin de llevarlos, debe pelearse con todo el mundo, entonces usted necesita para pelearse con el mundo.
¡Nosotros demandamos!
Tomamos a cabo de manera positiva. No queremos conocer las circunstancias adversas ".


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


>



Joder que poder de destrucción solo con la onda expansiva


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 May 2022)

He visto videos mas brutales de impactos de proyectiles de TOS-1.

El cacharro ese es la autentica hostia. Se ve el aire vibrar por los impactos hasta en video. Una barbaridad de sistema multi-cohete.


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Las fotos de soldados Ukros maniatados y con disparos en la nuca confirma que todos fueron mandados al frente obligados


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)

No son nazis


----------



## rudeboy (26 May 2022)

No creo que se intente el avance hacia slovianks por liman , popasna ha resultado ser la gran victoria por explotar pero era vital consolidar la orilla norte del donets que podrá ser protegida con pocas fuerzas y buen punto para posicionar la artillería .


----------



## amcxxl (26 May 2022)

Las fuerzas habrían llegado a Kalynovo y Pokrovskoe a menos de 15 km SE Bakhmut






Muchos informes sobre Klinovo-Minda Ruda capturados, por confirmar







Los rusos obtienen ganancias al S de Izyum


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> La coma en inglés americano separa miles. Los decimales los separan con un punto.



Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.

Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

*Joseph Stiglitz: "La guerra de Ucrania demuestra que nuestra prioridad debe ser la transición energética"*
El Nobel de Economía propone que Europa se movilice "como en tiempos de guerra" para tratar este problema. "Impulsaría la economía, reduciría la dependencia de Rusia y sería más eficaz contra el cambio climático", pronostica.

*De la pandemia a la guerra de Ucrania, Stiglitz responde sobre los temas más actuales de la agenda en **esta entrevista** de M. Ferrera, del Corriere della Sera.*









Joseph Stiglitz: "La guerra de Ucrania demuestra que nuestra prioridad debe ser la transición energética"


El estadounidense Joseph Stiglitz, premio Nobel de Economía en 2001, es una de las personalidades más respetadas en el debate público internacional. De la pandemia a la guerra...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y esto damas y caballeros es la razón de todo este fregado :
> 
> 
> 
> Nos estamos quedando sin petróleo



Y no hay gas para todos. Creo que lo correcto es asumirlo y quitarte la dependencia lo antes posible, y que sean otros los que se maten entre ellos por el último barril de petróleo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cosas que los polacos guardan silencio.
> Curioso sería que ni siquiera lo sepan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071262




No es verdad, parece que si es malo para Polonia, os tragáis toda la propaganda. Cuidado también con la propaganda rusa, no solo con la de la OTAN, esto es una guerra de información. 


. El autor de la fake news solo usa los mismos apellidos. El supuesto abuelo del presidente y su verdadero antepasado nacieron y murieron en diferentes momentos y en lugares completamente diferentes. El abuelo del presidente Duda, Alojzy Duda, vivía en Stary Sącz, era católico y trabajaba como peletero. Murió en 1992.

“El hombre de la vieja foto en blanco y negro es Mikhail Ivanovich Duda, un nacionalista ucraniano y buen amigo de Stepan Bandera. Es su sangre la que corre por las venas de Andrzej Duda, porque es su nieto "- se lee en la entrada enviada para verificación en Twitter por Oleg Niekrasov el 24 de mayo de 2022. Esta es una noticia falsa obvia, repetidamente recalentada en Rusia y Polonia. Esta vez, con motivo de la guerra en curso y la creciente popularidad del presidente de la República de Polonia en Ucrania.

¿Quién fue Mikhail Ivanovich Duda que no tuvo nada que ver con el presidente Duda? Como escribieron los medios rusos en octubre de 2020, cuando se revivió una vez más la noticia falsa sobre el presidente polaco, Mikhail Duda procedía de la región de Lviv y nació en 1921 en una familia de intelectuales rurales, acérrimos nacionalistas ucranianos. . Murió el 7 de julio de 1950. También se suponía que Mikhail Duda era amigo de Stepan Bandera, quien lo visitaba a menudo. A la edad de 16 años, Mikhail Duda ingresó a la OUN.

Las noticias falsas sobre el origen del abuelo de Andrzej Duda aparecieron por primera vez durante la campaña presidencial de 2015. Andrzej Duda luego se refirió personalmente a estas mentiras.
En el tweet de Marcin Hałaś del 17 de febrero de 2015, en el que el autor escribió: "Hay una viñeta en Internet de que @AndrzejDuda es nieto de Mychajło Duda, miembro de la OUN. Roland y el teniente UPA. El entonces candidato presidencial Andrzej Duda respondió:" Completa tontería. Mi abuelo, Alojzy Duda, vivía en Stary Sącz, era peletero y murió el 1 de julio de 1992".

Durante la campaña presidencial de 2015, también se publicaron varios artículos que describen en detalle la historia familiar del futuro presidente de la República de Polonia. Del texto del 24 de abril de 2015, que apareció en el sitio web niezalezna.pl, nos enteramos de que el abuelo de Andrzej Duda, Alojza Duda, "era, según relatos familiares, bisnieto de un colono militar en Łąck, cerca de Nowy Sącz. "

Como leemos más adelante en este texto, en el cementerio parroquial de Łąck, se encuentra la tumba de los padres de Alojzy, Jan y Rozalia Kałużna, los bisabuelos de Andrzej, y en los libros parroquiales de Zabrzeż, el certificado de nacimiento del abuelo de Andrzej. Estos registros muestran que el abuelo de Andrzej, Alojzy, era hijo de Franciszek y Rozalia Kałużna. “El descubrimiento del certificado de matrimonio de Franciszek Duda de 1868 hizo posible establecer nuevas generaciones de la familia. Jan Duda, el padre de Franciszek, es el antepasado más antiguo conocido de Andrzej en la línea masculina "- se desprende del artículo en niezarza.pl.

El mismo texto también lee que “el abuelo del presidente, Alojzy, después de completar cuatro años de escuela primaria, fue enviado para ser aprendiz de peletero. Su primer maestro, sin embargo, no lo trató bien y simplemente casi lo mata de hambre. Entonces se escapó de él a Nowy Sącz. En 1942 conoció a su futura esposa, Kinga Rams, y un año después se casó con ella. Provenía de una familia patriota montañesa de las cercanías de Nowy Sącz y Czarny Dunajec”.

A su vez, en el folleto electoral de Andrzej Duda, que también fue utilizado por el autor del artículo publicado en el semanario "Polityka" el 31 de mayo de 2015, leemos que el abuelo de Andrzej, Alojzy, trabajaba en la cooperativa de trabajo de Poprad, " donde el salario no era alto, por lo que tenía que ganar algo de dinero extra". “Mi padre compraba pieles de borrego en la zona y en la tarde hacía guantes con ellas. /../ Nunca he conocido a un hombre más sabio en mi vida que mi padre. A pesar de que solo había terminado cuatro años, su mente era muy de sentido común. Lo que él me enseñó: respeto por el trabajo, orgullo, respeto por la religión, traté de transmitirlo a Andrzej”, recuerda Jan Duda, el padre del presidente, citado en el texto de Polityka.

Según el mismo texto, Andrzej, el nieto mayor de Alojzy, amaba las historias de su abuelo e iba con él a la iglesia y luego a la tienda por pan y queso. El presidente de la República de Polonia cumplió este año 50 años, por lo que bien puede recordar a su abuelo. Alojzy Duda nació en 1907 en el pueblo de Zabrzeż y murió el 1 de julio de 1992 en Stary Sącz. Mientras tanto, el supuesto abuelo del presidente, como quieren las publicaciones de redes sociales de inspiración rusa, Mikhail Ivanovich Duda murió en 1950. Andrzej Duda aún no había nacido en el mundo.

La noticia falsa sobre el abuelo del presidente también fue comentada por Stanisław Żaryn, portavoz del Ministro-Coordinador de Servicios Especiales, quien publicó las siguientes entradas en Twitter:

“Los elementos de la campaña para denigrar al presidente de la República de Polonia todavía se identifican en los medios rusos y en los canales de noticias que trabajan para el Kremlin. Se promueven mentiras sobre la familia del presidente.

Como parte de las actividades identificadas, aparecen nuevos hilos que insinúan los vínculos entre el presidente de Polonia y el nacionalista ucraniano Mikhail Ivanovich Duda, quien estuvo involucrado en el Crimen Volyn.


----------



## bigmaller (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y una reflexión:
> 
> Me gustaria comprender la mente de los prorusos y putinianos del foro, que es lo que les lleva a defender a semejante escoria, comprendo los que hacen cualquier cosa por dinero como los sicarios, pero se que muchos ni cobran, y la mayoria es porque son de extrema izquierda, pero no se que tiene que ver sus ideas socialcomunistas, de las que predican en España, con lo que pasa en Rusia:
> *Una NO DEMOCRACIA, estos luego suelen llenarse de la palabra democracia en cualquier mitin y discusion.
> ...



Si no llegas a entenderlo, piensa quien puede ser el retrasado.


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Siento (no es verdad) aguarte la fiesta, pero tu agujero de bala parece que es el tornillo de la tapa.
> Aquí tienes un bicho de esos medio desmontado:



Mucho "switchblade" made in USA y tal pero yo lo veo un dron Paco, Paco, Paco ...


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Yankees confirman toma rusa de Krasny Lyman.

Analistas del Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra evaluaron la situación en el frente:

▪Tropas rusas probablemente capturaron Krasny Lyman.
▪El bombardeo de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk está creciendo exponencialmente.
▪Las tropas rusas avanzaron hacia el pueblo de Vidrodzhennya (Vozrozhdeniya) a través de Mironovka, Roty y Vozdvizhenka.

Analysts of the American Institute for the Study of War assessed the situation at the front:

▪Russian troops probably captured Krasny Lyman.
▪The shelling of the positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in Severodonetsk is growing exponentially.
▪Russian troops advanced to the village of Vidrodzhennya (Vozrozhdeniya) through Mironovka, Roty and Vozdvizhenka.

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y Vitoria, Gasteiz, y Pamplona, Iruña. Y hasta Bilbao, Bilbo. Qué coño, Euskadi, un palabro que se inventó Sabino Arana.



Y el batua, que es totalmete de laboratorio. Creo que hay centros de estudios subvencionados hoy día inventándose tablas de declinaciones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (26 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> El Switchblade viene de fábrica guardado en su lanzador, que es un tubo pequeño.
> Si tiene las alas extendidas es que ya ha sido lanzado, es decir, que lo han cogido del suelo. No han capturado una mierda.
> 
> Pero en fin, los tontos e ignorantes os creéis cualquier cosa y la publicáis en el foro sin preguntaros nada.



Joder,he tenido que leer este comentario con un chubasquero puesto porque la lluvia de lágrimas de este forero, me ha dejado empapado


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Qué consiguen los medios con estas mentiras? Sólo perjudican a sus amos que pareciera que van ganando y todo 

Los "errores tácticos" han diezmado a las fuerzas aéreas rusas, según la inteligencia británica
CARLOS FRESNED
Corresponsa
@cfresneda
Londre
Actualizado Jueves, 26 mayo 2022 - 20:1
Los analistas del Ministerio de Defensa británico culpan a la "complacencia" de los altos mandos del gran número de bajas en las "unidades de élite

Dos hermanos se hacen una foto en un tanque ruso destruido cerca de Kiev."5s1lA

encima sale una foto de unos niños con un tanque cuando la noticia es de que las fuerzas aéreas rusas están aniquiladas en Donbass 

Encima es corresponsal, como nuestro amigo Marsupia, me lo imagino en Kiev en cualquier garito redactando la noticia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yankees confirman toma rusa de Krasny Lyman.
> 
> Analistas del Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra evaluaron la situación en el frente:
> 
> ...



La ciudad fue tomada muy en la línea de las tácticas vistas en Siria, que no dejan de ser viejas argucias rusas…machacar las posiciones con la artillería antes de avanzar la infantería…


Los del otanfato están en estado de shock…


----------



## niraj (26 May 2022)

Del telegram de OpenUkraine, donde además de las noticias de la guerra, algunas veces también pone temas personales o de conocidos.
Pongo unos mensajes para que podamos sentir la situación por la que está pasando la gente de Ucrania, con sus miserias y tragedias personales e institucionales
Un poco tocho, pero creo que merece la pena leerlo.






t.me/OpenUkraine/17772

Por cierto, pasé el examen médico. Y aunque estoy sano como un toro, por alguna razón resulté ser adecuado sólo para el Servicio no militar en tiempos de guerra.

Probablemente, le gusté a los médicos, o tal vez porque entré en la oficina acordada y dejé el sobre acordado en el cajón del Escritorio del médico acordado.

En Resumen, ahora puedo dormir tranquilo, en el mejor de los casos me enviarán a cavar trincheras, pero para entonces obtendré otro certificado de que no puedo levantar nada pesado, excepto una cuchara.

¡Vamos a ganar!

@OpenUkraine

En general, estos pocos días, mientras corría con la citación a los médicos, tuvieron un gran impacto en mi salud. Incluso tuve que beber pancreatina , porque comenzó a contraerse la boca del estómago de los nervios y algunas enfermedades crónicas empeoraron debido a una disminución de la inmunidad.

Y todo porque sabía perfectamente que el problema con los médicos podía no resolverse favorablemente, y me enviarían al frente como cebo para la artillería en tiros de contrabatería.

Es desagradable sentirse como un gusano en un anzuelo. Y lo más importante, la muerte será absolutamente inútil, y tus hijos no serán necesarios para nadie y nadie los criará.

@OpenUkraine

[In reply to Open Ukraine / Open Ukraine]
Lo que está sucediendo es lo que he comentado antes y ya he escrito al respecto.

Con un recurso de movilización ilimitado, el adicto Verde no puede aprovecharlo. Sobre esto, ya había sido advertido por los militares profesionales antes.

Por ejemplo, el comandante adjunto del MTR Sergei krivonos dijo directamente que los ciudadanos de Ucrania no están listos para luchar por el régimen de Kiev. Y ahora, a pesar de la aparente solidez del país, estamos viendo una fragmentación generalizada.

Y todo porque zelensky está arruinado por la codicia. Él y su KVN roban el país con un solo hocico, sin compartir con nadie. Se presenta a sí mismo como una especie de Deidad y lanza con arrogancia a los ucranianos comunes, esperando que obedezcan y se sacrifiquen. Pero al mismo tiempo robándoles incluso hasta lo más necesario e imprescindible.

Las enormes masas humanas, que no están realmente armadas ni debidamente preparadas, son más bien un factor desestabilizador. Están inclinados a abandonar sus posiciones, están listos para rendirse y huir. Y cuanto más se movilicen, más desmoralización masiva espera a las fuerzas armadas. La descomposición también afecta a las unidades del personal, que están llenas de turbas como resultado de fuertes pérdidas entre los soldados contratados. 

Lo mismo se aplica a los nazis, que entienden que el intercambio del cautiverio no brilla para ellos, por supuesto, existe la posibilidad de meterse en las fuerzas armadas y pretender crear una mafia, pero no todos lo lograrán. 

Por supuesto, hay fuerzas especiales relativamente frescas, se guardan en la retaguardia y se mantienen a la espera de un caso conveniente para un contraataque o sabotaje.

Se depositan grandes esperanzas en las unidades que se preparan en Europa. Están entrenados y armados según el programa de la OTAN, nuestro comandante Drogas cuenta con ellos.

@OpenUkraine


Todavía no escribiré nada sobre mi padrino todavía, porque durante varios días no nos comunicamos, pero escribiré sobre un empleado que se inscribió en el batallon territorial al principio y esperaba ganar dinero mientras estaba sentado en la parte trasera.

Las fuerzas armadas en la retaguardia se pagan con cargo al presupuesto estatal de 12 a 18 mil, y los batallones territoriales se financian con los presupuestos locales. Y por lo tanto, las autoridades locales registraron a toda la familia y sus servicios en los batallones territoriales, asignándoles 30.000 por mes, es decir, más que a las fuerzas armadas. Pero de hecho, el dinero se lo quedan las autoridades locales, porque todos les entregan el salario recibido, dedándose solo un pequeño porcentaje acordado. Tal es un Esquema simple para cancelar y cobrar el dinero del presupuesto.

Y el empleado no quiso dar su salario, comenzó a intimidar y a patear que él como que se lo había ganado, aunque antes de que le admitieran, se les advirtió sobre este Esquema. De lo contrario, habría caminado todo este tiempo sin registrarse de forma voluntaria.

Bueno, no comenzó a protestar solo, sino toda una pandilla, pensando que ya eran una pandilla y representan algún tipo de fuerza. Como resultado, a principios de mayo, enviaron toda su banda al frente, al área de Bahmut, y durante cinco días no tengo comunicación con él.

X está vivo o no, pero si ya no está vivo, entonces el chico genial ganó dinero en el batallón territorial, no puedes decir nada.

Por cierto, tal vez por eso otros batallones territoriales en la línea del frente se rompen y desertan, porque solo contaban con sentarse en la parte trasera por un salario, pero no se inscribieron para morir en la línea del frente.

En general, como de costumbre. Fuimos a la lana, y volvimos cortados. Y no todos regresaron.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Rusia es maldad, muerte, guerra, destrucción, dolor. Eso es todo lo que aporta a la humanidad.



Hemoal amigo desfigurao hemoal


----------



## Castellano (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claramente se ven las intenciones: Rusia está dándolo todo por conquistar lo máximo posible, y cuando vea que ha llegado a su límite de pérdidas y avances (visto el tema no faltará mucho para eso), pedirá un alto el fuego y sentarse a negociar para quedarse con lo que ha cogido y venderlo como una victoria.
> 
> Lo que no sabe es que en esa mesa de negociación nadie le va a estar esperando. Le dirán que se negocia, pero en el campo de batalla hasta que salgan por las fronteras por las que han venido.
> 
> Luego dirá que Kiev no quiere negociar y que sólo quiere guerra y demás historias.



Estos discursos de retrasado mental que te gastas, son de cosecha propia o los copias de alguien aún más deficiente?


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

Vaya repaso que les están pegando en el dombás, pingüino gilipollenko al frente a defender a occidente arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que aunque terminara la guerra, las sanciones con Rusia deben mantenerse más fuertes que nunca, en plan dejar a Rusia como Corea del Norte.


----------



## otroyomismo (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Otroyomismo, muchísimas gracias por esta aportación. Me ha parecido interesantísimo, muy bien expuestas las ideas, me ha encantado.
> Aportaciones como esta hacen grande este foro



el libro que se prologa esta disponible gracias a que alguien lo tradujo desinteresadamente a traves de deepl


Spoiler









La última guerra mundial. EEUU comienza y pierde | Glazyev, Sergey | download


La última guerra mundial. EEUU comienza y pierde | Glazyev, Sergey | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es.3lib.net








Edito: aun no le he echado un vistazo asi que ni idea de como sera la traduccion


----------



## No al NOM (26 May 2022)

Ojo a Fresneda corresponsal, creo que es alguno de los que postean en el foro la pantomima de los 10 generales muertos

*Las fuerzas aéreas rusas han sufrido además en la última semana un golpe simbólico y moral con la muerte en acción de guerra del veterano general Kanamat Botashev, de 63 años, a los mandos de su caza Su 25. El avió fue derribado por un misil Singer ucraniano el domingo a las 8,25 de la mañana. Su muerte eleva a diez el número de generales rusos caídos en Ucrania.*


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso se soluciona poniendo al final un Bilohorivka de arriba y Bilohorivka de abajo, en ruso googleano:
> Белогоровка с высоты
> Белогоровка снизу
> 
> Si les sirve la idea



Pero onvre! hay que echarle imaginación a la hora de nombrar una localidad.

Colinas del Campo de Martín Moro Toledano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dejar que la mentira campe libremente es absurdo... nos daña y legitima a quíen la ve; mucha gente lo hace por primera vez y puede llevarse la falsa impresión que esas mentiras no se pueden rebatir y por tanto son verdades...
> 
> El convertir un hilo en lugar de acólitos y permitir al propio tiempo que se cuelen inmensas cantidades de informaciones que no son rebatidas DESLEGITIMA a quienes en él participan y a mayores les convierte en IRREDENTOS defensores de ideas fijas e incapaces de debatir desde la coherencia y la lógica...
> 
> ...




*Ninguna falla en tu argumentación..*. pero como diría carlos ballarta: _--Técnicamente no hay nada malo... pero como que algo no cuadra_-- ...


----------



## Remequilox (26 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La ciudad fue tomada muy en la línea de las tácticas vistas en Siria, que no dejan de ser viejas argucias rusas…machacar las posiciones con la artillería antes de avanzar la infantería…
> 
> 
> Los del otanfato están en estado de shock…



Llevan mes y medio con la misma táctica:
Avance de infantería, hasta topar con el enemigo. 
Una vez localizado e identificado, bombardeo masivo.
Nueva avanzada ¿Siguen vivos y resistiendo?
Más bombardeo masivo.
¿Están muertos, huidos o rendidos?
Plaza tomada.
Es leeeeeeennnnnto, pero seguro. 
Y arrasador.

Por cierto, hace unos días, se reportaban hasta 11.000 ucranianos prisioneros.
Luego se ha dicho que solo tienen 8.000.
Hay "rumores" que hablan de que bastantes prisioneros ucranianos se están pasando a las fuerzas rusas.
Como no hay un solo caso reportado de abusos y asesinatos de los rusos a los prisioneros (al contrario que lo del otro lado), esa disminución de prisioneros, debe ser causada por algo.
Nota: no creo que sea prudente que se reenganchen para luchar en el frente ucraniano, pero sí pueden prestar servicio en las Kuriles, por ejemplo, y liberar contingentes de allí.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En sverodonetsk me la tomo a tu salud, la de azovstal ya la tengo pimplada


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Estos discursos de retrasado mental que te gastas, son de cosecha propia o los copias de alguien aún más deficiente?



Hombre, tu MAMI me dá buenos consejos....listillo y encima retrasao del tó.....


----------



## Teuro (26 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la poblacion de la UE es de 440 millones (UK se fue en 2016), una buena parte de esos millones son moronegros
> 
> The current population of Africa is *1,401,393,652* as of Thursday, May 26, 2022
> 
> y cada año cerca de 40 millones mas, asi que seran 2500 millones en 2050 y mas de 4000 a final de siglo



Hice un comentario "a futuro" y en plan "irónico" sobre que la aplastante superioridad poblacional de una hipotética "Rusia-China" quedaría en nada frente a la pujanza Africana. Pero claro, el calabaza que se dio de alta el 25/4/2022 no entendió ni la ironía ni la guasa y comienza a insultar. Lo he enviado directo al ignore.

Evidentemente en ningún cuento chino Nigeria va a superar en población a EEUU en el 2050, antes veremos "cositas" en el mundo peores que las que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania.

En cierto modo esta guerra no es casualidad, es una forma de adelantar lo que inevitablemente iba a ocurrir esta misma década: No hay petróleo para todos, no hay gas para todos, o nos salva la tecnología o habrán "cositas desagradables".


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)

Esto es una puta vergüenza y un crimen y la OTAN una organización de cobardes


----------



## delhierro (26 May 2022)

Bueno tienen todo el norte del rio Donetsk controlado.. Dudo que vayan a cruzarlo, se atrincheraran ahí , es muy defendible y ayudaran a los que llegan desde el sur con la artillería. Si no tienen prisa es el plan menos arriesgado.

Los del sur ya han roto las zonas más fortificadas. Así que van a atacar por detras a izquierda y derecha. Pinta muy bien.





rejon dijo:


> Esto es una puta vergüenza y un crimen y la OTAN una organización de cobardes




¿ porque ? ¿ no estaban dandole una paliza a los rusos "paco" con sus maravillosas armas modernisimas ?

Te veo raro, manten la fé. Los anglos te necesitan.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es una puta vergüenza y un crimen y la OTAN una organización de cobardes



Que bonito, que bonito, que bonito


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.



Son materiales tremendamente densos, por eso no uranio se emplea en proyectiles anticarro.


----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me alegra que al fin hayas comprendido que la puta horda no dejó población ukra autóctona en pie ya desde los Zares y Stalin. Por eso no hay memoria, porque la puta horda les robó la tradición, la historia, la memoria y los pobladores.
> 
> Lo mismo que hicieron los romanos con mi pueblo.
> Alégrate, mañana amanecerás menos tonto, menos odiador y menos manipulado por el Pravda.




Los romanos le hicieron a " tu pueblo " lo mismo que " tu pueblo " le hizo a los pobladores autoctonos de Canaan ( los canaitas y los amorreos )
NOE tuvo tres hijos : SEM , CAM , y JAFET .
De Sem , vienen los semitas , de Cam los camitas ( los habitantes oriundos de Canaan ) y de Jafet los arios o indoeuropeos .
Los SEMITAS son originarios de Arabia ( entonces no existia Abu Dhabi ) .
Abraham , el patriarca de " tu pueblo " no era israeli , ni siquiera judio , era caldeo , de la tribu de SEM , del Sur de Mesopotamia
( entonces no existia Iraq )
Un buen dia cogio las maletas , pasaporte , oh wait ...y se planto en Canaan , sin VISA ni na ...
Abraham llego a Hebron ( que era una ciudad canaita ) y Lot , el sobrino de Abraham se fue a Sodoma ( otra ciudad canaita )
Y quienes eran los autoctonos habitantes de Canaan cuando llego Abraham y su prole ? Los canaitas
Los canaitas eran descendientes de CAM , hermano de SEM , antepasado de Abraham .
Abraham tuvo a Isaac . Isaac tuvo a Jacob que robo a su hermano la primogenitura por un plato de lentejas , vamos ...un delincuente
Luego Jacob ( el trepa ) se cambio el nombre por Israel , tuvo 12 hijos ( las 12 tribus de Israel )
Segun la Estela de Merenptah , Egipto conquisto Canaan en 1210 a.C hasta 1153 . El EXODO debio ocurrir en este periodo
Cuando el pueblo apiru ( habia hebreos y no hebreos ) fue liberado se fue a Canaan .
Pero claro , los canaitas ( o sea , los ucranianos de la epoca ) vivian alli y le dijeron a Moises , descendiente de Levi , uno de los hijos de Jacob , nieto de Abraham que nanai , que esa tierra es suya desde el Diluvio .
Desde que el pueblo apiru salio de Egipto pasaron 40 anos hasta que los invasores , descendientes de Moises toman la ciudad de Jericovich
derrotando a los " autoctonos " habitantes de Canaan , los canaitas exterminandolos a todos
Alguien sabe algo de la tradicion , la historia , la memoria de los canaitas ? LO
Y ahora el clapham se pondra la filacteria y la kippa para rezar el Tehillim 121 . El clapham es laico , pero por si acaso ...


----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un debate estúpido me parece poco probable que llegue a ser interesante por no decir imposible (quizás equivocó las palabras), ni siquiera en su justa medida...
> 
> Para hacer tortilla se requiere romper huevos... y si le he ofendido, sienta que no lo lamento si ello supuso hacer la tortilla...
> 
> La verdad, no es un tema estúpido JAMAS...




Y cual es la verdad....??


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Si es tal como dices, es una bestialidad de plutonio y de uranio enriquecido. Bestial. Vamos, que casi no me lo puedo creer.
> 
> O es un error del escriba o Ucrania guarda toda su producción desde sus comienzos en la energía nuclear, y eso supondría la producción de la central nuclear de Zaporiya (la mayor de Europa), con 6 reactores nucleares, más Chernobyl (el tiempo que funcionó) 4 reactores, Ucrania Sur 3 reactores, Rivne 4 reactores y Jmelnitski, 2 reactores
> 
> ...



No se indica el grado de enriquecimiento de ese Plutonio y Uranio, lo más normal es que sea en cantidades no suficientes para su uso en un arma nuclear (93% en el Pu239 y 90% en el U235). 

Tal y como indican en esa noticia el tema parece que lo querían usar más bien para una bomba sucia.

Con respecto a lo de las centrifugadoras pueden haberlas fabricado en Ucrania o haber sido suministradas por Occidente, lo que si descarto completamente es que los Soviéticos o Rusos les dejaran las centrifugadoras. Si desmontaron una a una los misiles, bombas y ojivas nucleares tras la caida de la URSS no tendría mucho sentido que les dejaran junto con centrales nucleares capaces de producir la materia prima (que no todas pueden) centrifugadoras para enriquecerlo.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 May 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (26 May 2022)

*China critica a EE.UU. por su indiferencia a los derechos humanos de su propia población*
El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Wenbin, señaló que EE.UU. es la nación con la peor violencia armada y discriminación racial del mundo. Además, criticó al Gobierno estadounidense por supuestamente preocuparse por los derechos humanos en otros países, cuando ni siquiera se preocupa por los derechos de su propia población. 



*Crimen en Odesa: sin rastro de justicia - Documental de RT*
Hace ocho años Odesa se convirtió en escenario de una masacre de activistas anti-Maidán. Dada la gravedad de los acontecimientos, lo normal hubiera sido buscar con la mayor diligencia a los culpables. No fue así. El ocultamiento e incluso la negligencia gobernaron la investigación, llegando incluso a publicarse una cifra oficial de fallecidos cuatro veces menor de la real. El resultado, buscado o no, justifica las peores sospechas: nadie ha sido condenado por los sucesos del 2 de mayo del 2014.


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El que parece que tiene diez años eres tú, que ante unos avances de mierda, te piensas que los rusos son Von Manstein cercado millones de rusos y avanzando cientos de km por día, yo lo unico que veo es que tienen que traer chatarra de hace 60 años y elevar la edad de reclutamiento a más de 40 años, todo eso por ganar menos de 1km al día, en dos semanas me veo la caballería cosaka entrando en acción.




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza.... _ja_


----------



## Baubens2 (26 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es cómo llega el armamento al frente si Rusia tiene supremacía aérea?


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)

Yago ,donde esta Yago????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ussser (26 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Falso: El ejército ruso utilizó Katyushas en una operación especial en Ucrania. Así lo informaron los canales de telegramas ucranianos.
> 
> Verdadero: El fake es muy tonto, pero está empezando a extenderse en los canales TG ucranianos y en los chats privados de messengers. Por supuesto, nadie se lleva el Katyusha a Ucrania, y el vídeo se grabó ya en 2017 en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Yo no los descartaría, una buena andanada de estos, acojona.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 May 2022)

El gordo de las rayban reconoce que los rusos han ocupado Lyman...


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2022)

20 km para que se termine la guerra


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los romanos le hicieron a " tu pueblo " lo mismo que " tu pueblo " le hizo a los pobladores autoctonos de Canaan ( los canaitas y los amorreos )
> NOE tuvo tres hijos : SEM , CAM , y JAFET .
> De Sem , vienen los semitas , de Cam los camitas ( los habitantes oriundos de Canaan ) y de Jafet los arios o indoeuropeos .
> Los SEMITAS son originarios de Arabia ( entonces no existia Abu Dhabi ) .
> ...



Exacto. No quedó un puto cananita de los cojones para reclamar porque los hostiamos a unos y otros se convirtieron al judaísmo.
Fin.


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Eso debe curar la otitis...


----------



## raptors (26 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Apareció el gran marrano.




*Lastima que no hizo audición* para "Darth Sidious..." joder que si da miedo...!!


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Rusia anuncia la apertura de un corredor naval humanitario en el Mar Negro para permitir la llegada y salida de buques desde distintos puertos tanto controlados por Ucrania como por Rusia en la región occidental de Ucrania.

Russia announces the opening of a humanitarian naval corridor in the Black Sea to allow the arrival and departure of ships from different ports controlled by both Ukraine and Russia in the western region of Ukraine.


----------



## piru (26 May 2022)

Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.


Vemos:

1- Terreno machacado por la artillería rusa:
Ukras aguantando en sus agujeros mucho tiempo.
No han podido descansar.
Mal alimentados
El asalto les pilla “sonados” (el momento lo eligen los rusos).


2- Los rusos van más frescos, mejor armados y con drones que les informan de la situación.


3- Granadas de mano:
Es el arma más eficaz en este escenario.
Aquí sólo los rusos las han utilizado (y en abundancia):
Problemas logísticos de Ucrania.


4- Analicemos esta imagen (rusos rojo, ukras amarillo):


Ruso (1) dispara a ukra (3).
El ruso está en un ramal de la trinchera que sobresale más que el ramal del ukra.
El ukra cree que le están disparando desde el exterior de la trinchera y responde al fuego hacia el exterior y sin apuntar.
El pelotón ruso (2) avanza por la trinchera principal para pillar al ukra (3) por la espalda.
Luego la cosa se complica, es la guerra, y tendrán que sacar enseñanzas, pero el engaño al ukra es evidente.

Esta acción esta guiada por un dron y es fruto de la experiencia adquirida.

Ninuto 2


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.



Me autocito para aclarar el tema:

El director de IAEA ( _International Atomic Energy Agency_ ) digo en Davos que Zaporiyia tenia estas reservas de 30 Toneladas y 40 toneladas de plutonio y uranio enriquecido.








The IAEA turned to Russia after the announcement of tens of tons of plutonium at the ZNPP Russian news EN - GAMINGDEPUTY


… The IAEA turned to Russia after the announcement of tens of tons of plutonium at the ZNPP Russian news EN Read More »



www.gamingdeputy.com








__





aboutlyrics.eu | IAEA reports tons of plutonium and enriched uranium at Zaporozhye NPP






aboutlyrics.eu





En el primer articulo mencionado aparece un párrafo :
,,,
Sergey Kondratyev, deputy head of the department at the Institute of Energy and Finance, who oversees projects in the nuclear industry, admitted in a conversation with Lenta.ru that such volumes of enriched uranium and plutonium* could be sufficient for the production *of nuclear weapons.
...

Sergey Kondratyev no diría que podrían ser suficientes si hablamos de toneladas, si que seria consecuente si habla de Kg.

El operador ucraniano lo niega todo:








The IAEA turned to Russia after the announcement of tens of tons of plutonium at the ZNPP Russian news EN - GAMINGDEPUTY


… The IAEA turned to Russia after the announcement of tens of tons of plutonium at the ZNPP Russian news EN Read More »



www.gamingdeputy.com




...
The Ukrainian NPP operator Energoatom called this information fake. “At the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, neither uranium nor plutonium that could be used for military purposes was and is not stored,” the company say
...

Por otro lado, supongo que es un experto el que contesta a cuanto plutonio puede llevar una bomba nuclear, respuesta; 5 Kg. de plutonio. o sea si dividimos 30.000/5 = 6.000 bombas atómicas sin contar el uranio enriquecido, más lógica suena la respuesta Kondratyev diciendo que si que se pueden hacer varias bombas atómicas pensado en 30 kg de plutonio, unas 6 que ya es bastante.
_Nota; 1 libra aprox. 0,45 Kg_









How much plutonium is in a nuclear bomb?


Answer (1 of 4): Nuclear Bombs do not contain hundreds of tons of uranium or plutonium. Instead, typically (in a modern weapon) the core of a weapon contains only about 5 kilograms of plutonium, of which only 2 to 2.5 kilograms, representing 40 to 50 kilotons of energy, undergoes fission before t...




www.quora.com





Liam Smith
, Chemical Engineer at STP Nuclear Power Plant (1987-present)
Answered Apr 1, 2019

Typically nuclear bombs only contain roughly 11 lbs of plutonium. I think if you use uranium-235 you need around 35 pounds of it. Most nuclear bombs use plutonium-239 which only requires 9 lbs to make a working nuclear bomb.
...

La que ha liado el director de la IAEA


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Se reporta que las tropas rusas están a las puertas de Severodonetsk.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Los vehículos de la región de Kherson comienzan a recibir matrículas rusas


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza.... _ja_



Te repites más que el alli Oli, aunque pensándolo bien igual es que sufres un retraso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 May 2022)

Es la puta guerra moderna... ¡Y lo que nos quedará por ver!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.
> 
> 
> Vemos:
> ...



Joder, el pobre desgraciado del final los tenía bien puestos (Hasta rechaza una granada en el último momento).
No entiendo por qué no se rindió, estaba solo y superado. Lástima.


Y vaya apisonadora los rusos de este vídeo, la hostia.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Exacto. No quedó un puto cananita de los cojones para reclamar porque los hostiamos a unos y otros se convirtieron al judaísmo.
> Fin.



Entonces no critiques al Zar y a la madre Rossiya por hacer lo mismo . Los ukronazis seran exterminados 
Y los ucranianos que acepten vivir bajo la Fe del invasor , seran rusificados .


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

"¡Cuando yo digo que pongas mina, pones mina, ooni sha!"


----------



## Billy Ray (26 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.
> 
> 
> Vemos:
> ...



Los matan como a perros, en esa situación deben de rendirse, la posición está tomada y no hay defensa posible. Són escenas de lucha fanática como la que hacian los japoneses en Tarawa o Iwo Jima. El tipo devuelve dos o tres granadas, pero al final lo matan, debió rendirse, esa resistencia es estúpida.


----------



## terro6666 (26 May 2022)

Tú eres tonto?


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Se acelera el avance de las tropas rusas, es evidente que el objetivo aparte de Donbas, Kherson y Zaporozhye son también Odessa y Kharkov solo hasta entonces los rusos se sentarán a negociar.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Los matan como a perros, en esa situación deben de rendirse, la posición está tomada y no hay defensa posible. Són escenas de lucha fanática como la que hacian los japoneses en Tarawa o Iwo Jima. El tipo devuelve dos o tres granadas, pero al final lo matan, debió rendirse, esa resistencia es estúpida.



Tranqui tronco, irá al Cielo talibán cristiano, donde lo recibirán con tridentes y se los meterán por el culo.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es la puta guerra moderna... ¡Y lo que nos quedará por ver!



Enjambre de drones dirigidos por IA y con armas ofensivas.

Hace tiempo vi un vídeo chino de drones por un bosque moviéndose entre los troncos de los árboles.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tranqui tronco, irá al Cielo talibán cristiano, donde lo recibirán con tridentes y se los meterán por el culo.



Aunque se entiende porqué no se rinden..


----------



## ZHU DE (26 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Aunque se entiende porqué no se rinden..



Steiner está a punto de iniciar su ofensiva...


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

⚡ Para garantizar la salida segura de los barcos extranjeros desde los puertos de Odessa, Nikolaev, Chernomorsk, Kherson, Ochakov y Yuzhny hacia mar abierto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han realizado ajustes en la ruta del corredor humanitario, que ha sido operando desde el 27 de marzo de 2022 en el Mar Negro.

◽ A partir del 27 de mayo de 2022, el Corredor Marítimo Humanitario es una ruta marítima de 139 millas náuticas con un carril de 3 millas. El corredor opera todos los días de 08:00 a 19:00 (hora de Moscú).

◽ El área de recogida está limitada por las coordenadas: 46°09´N. 31°00´E; 46°09´N 31°08´E; 46°04´N 31°08´E; 46°04´N 31°00´E

◽ Más adelante por los puntos: No. 1 con coordenadas 45°40´N. 31°35´E; No. 2 con coordenadas 45°08´N. 31°35´E; Nº 3 con coordenadas 44°18´N. 0°22´E

◽ El área de disolución está limitada por las coordenadas: 44°18´N. 30°18´E; 44°18´N 30°26´E; 44°13´N 30°26´E; 44°13´N 30°18´E

◽ La parte ucraniana es responsable de garantizar la seguridad de los barcos que salen de los puertos y se dirigen al área de recolección.

Jefe del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria - Jefe del Centro de Control de la Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa, Coronel General M. Mizintsev


----------



## brunstark (26 May 2022)

Copio aquí lo acabo de pensar en otro de los post secundarios. 
Me encantaría recibir críticas constructivas y no meras bufonadas o gilipolleces, si vuesas mercedes tienen a bien.

Resumiendo...
A los usanos les interesaba alejar a Europa de Rusia, y les interesaba mucho.
Montan el jaleo con el pardal de turno, en este caso Ucrania.

Les prometen el oro y el moro, vosotros a por los Rus que son unos mataos y en un mes ya están jódios.
Plus a Farlopensky and cia. pasta, coca y putas barra libre.

A los mandingas de los europeos les contamos milonga tras milonga en la TV y todos a apoyar la guerra aunque no tengan ni para pipas. Son goyim despreciables.

Tres meses después.....
Farlopensky se está oliendo la tostada, me han hecho la 10 11.
Putín, aguantando el cáncer como un tigre y Sorgu renacido del fuego Ukro como Fenix avanzando en tierra sagrada ucraniana, se han llevado ya un cuarto de país.
La única salida al mar, Odessa, pende de un hilo. O negocian ya o una vez finiquitado el Dombas lo siguiente será la joya del mar negro.

Los imbéciles "nazis" a sueldo de la judiada se han rendido y les va a caer la siberiana, así aprenden a que Juden es igual a caca.
Y esto lo remarco, me da asco leer supuestos nacionalsocialistas apoyando a Soros, a Biden, a Von der Leyen e insultando a cualquiera que diga que Rusia no ha hecho mas que defenderse.

Los alemanes, italianos, hungaros (estos a cara descubierta) comprando gas y petróleo a precios de rublo...moneda hundida y depreciada como se vaticinaba, ironic on.

Os mandamos la mayor mierda en armamento y ya vosotros os lo comeis en el frente.

Ahora cacquita en europa, no hay materias primas, no hay energía y no hay comida sin los Rus......vamos a decir una cosa y a hacer otra.


Conclusión....Farlopensky es un juguete roto, Ucrania va a desaparecer tal y como la conocíamos, Europa se va a comer la lefa de los yankees por un puñado de nada y a seguir la fiesta.

Triste realidad.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Tropas rusas ya han entrado en Severodonetsk.


Análisis sobre la situación en Ucrania el 26 de mayo

La noticia más importante es que Lyman ha sido puesto en libertad. Por la mañana se dijo que nuestras tropas controlan dos tercios de la ciudad, y ahora hay muchos videos donde los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dicen que se están alejando de la ciudad. Junto a él se liberaron dos asentamientos muy pequeños: Maslyakovka y Blue Lake.

En Severodonetsk, se están produciendo batallas urbanas cerca de la estación de autobuses. Es decir, nuestras tropas entraron en el desarrollo urbano profundo desde el norte y el este. El camino a Lisichansk está cortado. En Avdiivka, las tropas aliadas se atrincheraron en la zona industrial. En general, la posición del grupo Lysychansk-Severodonetsk es desesperada, y la única razón por la que las tropas del régimen de Kiev no se retiran de allí es que la moral de los soldados se deteriorará mucho y comenzará la rendición masiva. Ahora ya hay una ola de llamamientos de varios batallones sobre la deserción. También es obvio que Kiev se esfuerza a toda costa por evitar la rendición de grandes asentamientos para aguantar otro mes y medio hasta que llegue el próximo lote de armas occidentales.

Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> De Kiev tengo más dudas, se sentará a esperar que caiga como fruta madura. La mayoría de la población de Kiev no es prorrusa, no así en Odesa


----------



## coscorron (26 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> El WEF con un par!



Sabe que el no va a ser uno de ellos y no van a ser 100.000 personas van a ser mucho millones ... Aun así su objetivo no tiene nada que ver con esas vidas y le importan muy poco. Occidente en todo su esplendor.


----------



## el UPerador (26 May 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Copio aquí lo acabo de pensar en otro de los post secundarios.
> Me encantaría recibir críticas constructivas y no meras bufonadas o gilipolleces, si vuesas mercedes tienen a bien.
> 
> Resumiendo...
> ...



Pienso que usted da demasiado protagonismo a las naciones.
Aquí no existen las naciones. Se trata de grupos de poder enfrentados.
Los globalistas se las han arreglado para que los habitantes de Ucrania, incitados por sus dirigentes, luchen a favor de sus intereses elitistas, mientras creen que lo hacen en defensa de la patria.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

La banderas de Rusia y de la R.P.D. ya ondean en Krasny Lyman.


----------



## willbeend (26 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Veo que la propaganda Occidental vende la derrota del ejército Ruso más o menos como lo de la desaceleración acelerada del gobierno de España en las recesiones.
> 
> En Odessa ya se están preparando para recibir al ejército perdedor con todo su poderío.



Lo veo en los titulares... "El ejercito invasor ruso se repliega en Odessa dejando Moscu a merced de una contraofensiva de las fuerzas de Selensky..."


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (26 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Gracias. No sabía que era tan abrumador.


----------



## brunstark (26 May 2022)

el UPerador dijo:


> Pienso que usted da demasiado protagonismo a las naciones.
> Aquí no existen las naciones. Se trata de grupos de poder enfrentados.
> Los globalistas se las han arreglado para que los habitantes de Ucrania, incitados por sus dirigentes, luchen a favor de sus intereses elitistas, mientras creen que lo hacen en defensa de la patria.



Es un resumen rápido, sencillo y conciso.
Si te pones a profundizar escribimos un libro.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 May 2022)

La crisis alimentaria mundial se agrava con el tambaleo del suministro de fertilizantes


Las sanciones a Rusia, el mal tiempo y los recortes en las exportaciones han disparado una grave escasez de fertilizantes que tiene a los agricultores luchando...




www.nationalgeographic.es





Vamos a ducharnos con agua fría y comer piedras para que Putin se joda.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin firmó un decreto sobre el inicio de la pasaporteización de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
> 
> A este respecto, permítanme que les recuerde que legaron Eduard Limonov, el grande, querida:
> 
> ...



Gran escritor, traducción algo ortopédica....
Aunque nacido en Rusia propiamente dicha, creció en Járkov.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra loca del coño a sueldo de los anglos, que hablan a través de ella.


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

El cangelo imperial es palpable:

Blinken:
* "Incluso mientras continúa la guerra del presidente Putin, permaneceremos enfocados en el desafío
internacional más serio del orden internacional, y ese es el que plantea la República Popular China".

"China es el único país que tiene la intención de transformar el orden internacional y, cada vez más, 
el poder económico, diplomático, militar y tecnológico para hacerlo".*


----------



## coscorron (26 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda si,,,vete al coño.....para lo que aportas y encima te las das de listillo...papafritas.....



De momento ha aportado dejarte en rídiculo si es cierto que diste esos números.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El cangelo imperial es palpable:
> 
> Blinken:
> * "Incluso mientras continúa la guerra del presidente Putin, permaneceremos enfocados en el desafío
> ...



Solo China, claro.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

AZ OSINT

IMAGINE,CUANDO Washington teme que el suministro de cohetes a Kiev acabe en territorio ruso,saben de lo que es capaz el régimen,ellos lo crearon...Zelensky incluso declaró que desarrollarían armas nucleares semana antes de que empezara la operación especial


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

En Odessa,ya se han empezado a poner citaciones de movilización en las puertas de casa⚡

Los medios de comunicación occidentales no mostrarán esto


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (26 May 2022)

A


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (26 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.




Menos mal!!!
Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

AZ OSINT

Arabia Saudí y Argentina han expresado su interés en unirse al formato BRICS-Lavrov


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra loca del coño a sueldo de los anglos, que hablan a través de ella.





John Nash dijo:


> La prensa OTAN celebra el estado de guerra permanente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más HAMBRE para la población, más MISERIA para la población y más RIQUEZA para la INDUSTRIA MILITAR. El "Mundo libre y democrático".


----------



## aserejee (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Yo he leído lo mismo por los foros ucros de telegram, avanzan desde Lyman a slavyansk


----------



## aserejee (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Yo he leído lo mismo por los foros ucros de telegram, avanzan desde Lyman a slavyansk


----------



## aserejee (26 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Yo he leído lo mismo por los foros ucros de telegram, avanzan desde Lyman a slavyansk


----------



## Zhukov (26 May 2022)

Krasny Liman liberado. A las puertas de Artemovsk. La moral de las tropas ucranianas se desmorona. Otros informes y enlaces de interés al final de todo









Parte de guerra 26/05/2022


HOY 26 Mayo Mapa Situación general 12:00 horas – Igor Strelkov 1. Liman:la guarnición es derrotada y se retira gradualmente con grandes pérdidas, incluidos los prisioneros. Sin embargo…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Alvin Red (26 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Menos mal!!!
> Gracias por la aclaración



Mira mi siguiente post, ahí lo explico un poco mejor y el que lanzo la noticia es el director de la organización internacional de energía atómica. los rusos han dicho que se pueden hacer algunas bombas atómicas con lo encontrado, Ucrania lo niega todo.

Un lio pero dudo que hayan toneladas de plutonio y uranio enriquecido, si que puede haber residuos calientes con trazas de plutonio o uranio 235.


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)

AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1
⚡JUST IN⚡
‼Arestovich: "Según datos no verificados, hemos perdido la ciudad de Liman".

"La forma en que el ejército ruso la capturó demuestra que allí hay comandantes con mucho talento y esto muestra el aumento del nivel de gestión operativa y de las habilidades del ejército ruso"‼


----------



## vettonio (26 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>


----------



## capitán almeida (26 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Krasny Liman liberado. A las puertas de Artemovsk. La moral de las tropas ucranianas se desmorona. Otros informes y enlaces de interés al final de todo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A por ellos oé, a por ellos oéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Antes de que los piratas envien su arma de destrucción masiva: el pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (26 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Krasny Liman liberado. A las puertas de Artemovsk. La moral de las tropas ucranianas se desmorona. Otros informes y enlaces de interés al final de todo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Zhukov


----------



## Peineto (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>





Malevich dijo:


>



Nada especial, salvo una lluvia de estrellas en una noche estrellada de primavera...Resulta hasta romántico . . .


----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

El parlamento de Irak aprobó un proyecto de ley que criminaliza la normalización de las relaciones con Israel.


----------



## Nico (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




El que editó ese vídeo se perdió de ponerle como música de fondo: "Navidad, navidad, blanca navidad"


----------



## Zhukov (26 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Todavía no escribiré nada sobre mi padrino todavía, porque durante varios días no nos comunicamos, pero escribiré sobre un empleado que se inscribió en el batallon territorial al principio y esperaba ganar dinero mientras estaba sentado en la parte trasera.
> 
> Las fuerzas armadas en la retaguardia se pagan con cargo al presupuesto estatal de 12 a 18 mil, y los batallones territoriales se financian con los presupuestos locales. Y por lo tanto, las autoridades locales registraron a toda la familia y sus servicios en los batallones territoriales, asignándoles 30.000 por mes, es decir, más que a las fuerzas armadas. Pero de hecho, el dinero se lo quedan las autoridades locales, porque todos les entregan el salario recibido, quedándose solo un pequeño porcentaje acordado. Tal es un Esquema simple para cancelar y cobrar el dinero del presupuesto.
> 
> ...




Yo lo siento mucho, pero esto lo encuentro muy divertido aunque sea humor negro. Parece la picaresca con el reclutamiento de los soldados en la época de los Tercios y la Guerra de los Treinta Años. 

Lo del desgraciado que se puso chulo para cobrar más dinero y acabó con sus huesos en el frente parece una fábula moral sobre que la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## coscorron (26 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El parlamento de Irak aprobó un proyecto de ley que criminaliza la normalización de las relaciones con Israel.



Nos ha quedado un Iraq la tope democrático ....


----------



## alfonbass (26 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *China critica a EE.UU. por su indiferencia a los derechos humanos de su propia población*
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Wenbin, señaló que EE.UU. es la nación con la peor violencia armada y discriminación racial del mundo. Además, criticó al Gobierno estadounidense por supuestamente preocuparse por los derechos humanos en otros países, cuando ni siquiera se preocupa por los derechos de su propia población.





Jooooder, decir eso cuando han estado (y están) encerrando a su población casi sin dejarles ni siquiera comer......., hay que tener un morro de Madrid a Lima pasando por Melbourne....


----------



## Nico (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham es laico , pero por si acaso ...




El clapham es un genio, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Entonces no critiques al Zar y a la madre Rossiya por hacer lo mismo . Los ukronazis seran exterminados
> Y los ucranianos que acepten vivir bajo la Fe del invasor , seran rusificados .



Son muchos. 40 millones de europeos. Relativizar un genocidio haciendo gracias, mmm no parece muy inteligente.


----------



## alfonbass (26 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Y cual es la verdad....??



No existe, cada persona te contará la suya propia, basada en su percepción de la realidad....


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> Arabia Saudí y Argentina han expresado su interés en unirse al formato BRICS-Lavrov



Que es eso? Ese formato?


----------



## alfonbass (26 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo llega el armamento al frente si Rusia tiene supremacía aérea?



Quieres que te contesten de verdad o prefieres que te digan que "es una hestratejia inkreible"?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (26 May 2022)

Los Otanicos acostumbrados a manipular y someter a sus pueblos indefensos siguen utilizando la misma táctica con Rusia, se van a presentar en Polonia frescos como una rosa y resulta que habían perdido todos su ejercito en la frontera por la defensa brutal de los Urcos.

Otro supercaldero.


as fuerzas #rusas están a 20 km de cerrar el camino de retirada de las fuerzas #ucranianas en el frente de Lyshansk #Donbass


----------



## Magick (26 May 2022)

*LA ARTILLERÍA DE COHETES RUSOS HIZO UN VERDADERO INFIERNO PARA LAS FUERZAS ARMADAS DE UCRANIA CERCA DE IZYUM.*


----------



## ryder87 (26 May 2022)

Los ukros reclutan todo lo que se mueve


----------



## piru (26 May 2022)

Otra victoria ukra en twitter:




Es que te tienes que reir...

Resulta que los propagandistas ucranianos tratan de engañar a la opinión pública, con las ideas más ocurrentes.

Aquí hacen una pequeña obra teatral en la que supuestos militares de la DNR se quejan, qué casualidad mira tú por dónde, de lo mismo que se quejan miles, y miles, y miles de soldados ucranianos: que tienen baja la moral, que no tienen equipo, ni suministros, ni les dan soporte de artillería y que no quieren combatir.

Sin embargo, podemos decir que es rotundamente falso. No solo porque se les nota el acento, sino porque no es el mismo uniforme que utilizan nuestros militares de la DNR. Por si no resultara suficiente, el batallón 105 de DNR (al que hacen referencia) es la Guardia Repúblicana y además tienen su propio canal oficial en Telegram.


Son un cachondeo estos propagandistas 


t.me/liusivaya/800


----------



## Abstenuto (26 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.
> 
> 
> Vemos:
> ...



Desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca, ¿no sería más efectivo ir abriéndose paso y limpiando los recodos con un lanzallamas?


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quieres que te contesten de verdad o prefieres que te digan que "es una hestratejia inkreible"?




¿Y cual es la verdad?

Y no contestes filosoficamente como antes.

Saludos.


----------



## Jotagb (26 May 2022)

Bloomberg: India por seguridad alimentaria interna puede negarse a exportar arroz del país.

El país es el mayor productor de arroz del mundo y representa el 40% del comercio.


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos? 
A veces, el Borrell es un artista...

La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático

* "Deberíamos aprender de esta guerra. Mire, los ejércitos europeos no podrían mantener una guerra*
_*como la de Ucrania durante más de dos semanas. Se quedarían sin munición", *_
* Borrel.*


----------



## JAGGER (26 May 2022)

Joder qué todavía no reflotaron el Mosca ni el Makarov.
Makarov fue un almirante orco que mandaron a la guerra de Japón creyendo que ganaban en tres días y que los japos no tenían barcos. Pero resulta que Argentina le cedió dos (2) destructores recién botados en Génova y la tripulación argentina le dió la instrucción a los marinos japos para operar las naves.
Así fue como el Makarov original cananita de pata negra se convirtió en buzo. Y luego en Mongolistán bautizaron un conocido acorazado con su nombre, que se convirtió en submarino.
Historias de subnormales.

Favor de avisar cuando se apague el fuego y lo refloten. Quedaré agradecido.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar y palillo en boca, ¿no sería más efectivo ir abriéndose paso y limpiando los recodos con un lanzallamas?




Porque no puedes entrar totalmente a sangre y fuego en un sitio donde casi todos te apoyan y esos civiles que te apoyan son utilizados como rehenes y escudos militares por el adversario.

Los USA no tenían ese problema en Irak, Afganistán o Vietnam donde practicamente todo el mundo era considerado como hostil y primero disparaban y luego preguntaban quienes eran. Así que si los que les disparaban se camuflaban entre los civiles a los marines les daba igual, bombazo, daño colateral y a tomar por culo. Ellos son los buenos así que pueden hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Castellano (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Joder, es precioso.
Son las lucecitas de la victoria


----------



## dabuti (26 May 2022)

Recordando a Los NAZIS CRIMINALES en ODESSA.





__





Ukraine clashes: dozens dead after Odessa building fire | Ukraine | The Guardian


<p>Trade union building set alight after day of street battles in Black Sea resort city</p>




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

ULTIMA HORA : RUSIA INVADE ESPANA 

24 de Febrero 2022
Noticias de ultima hora informan de la entrada de tropas rusas , blindados y tanques por los cruces de Figueres y Puigcerda en la Republica Popular de Catalonia . Segun fotos del Hispasat 1 se dirigen a Lerida , frontera occidental de facto de la Republica Separatista 
Mientras tanto , el Kremlin ha reconocido la independencia de Catalonia en sus fronteras historicas ( països catalans ) por lo que se espera un choque con las fuerzas unionistas atrincheradas en Aragon y Valencia 
En la Zarzuela , SM el rey esta reunido ultimando la respuesta , que sera contundente segun dijo a tele 5 SM la reina 
Aragon y Navarra tambien han sido invadidos . La resistencia es feroz , pero el enemigo es muy fuerte y esta lanzando misiles sobre Zaragoza 
y Tarragona , en la zona bajo control del Reino . 
Tropas rusas desde Ceuta y Melilla , tomadas y anexionadas en Referendum fraudulento en 2014 invaden el Oblast de Murcia . Las costas andaluzas estan minadas y fuertemente protegidas . Murcia cae 
Las tropas rusas ya han llegado a Tarragona , pero un batallon de la Guardia Civil , al mando de Antonio David se niega a rendirse 
La ciudad esta completamente destruida , pero resisten . Los rusos siguen de largo , tomando Castellon de la Plana 
Se espera que la batalla por Valencia sea dura , la ciudad esta bien protegida . Pero sera atacada por norte y sur , una carniceria 
Valencia es un hueso duro de roer , los rusos tras tomar Murcia siguen por la costa rumbo a Valencia 
Caen Alicante . Benidorm esta en llamas , sus habitantes le pegaron fuego antes de irse 
En el frente norte Navarra resiste , los pamplonicas , expertos en la kale borroka estan impidiendo la toma de la ciudad , resistiran ? 
Todo el Oblast Foral ha sido tomado . El frente aragones se desmorona y los rusos estan a las puertas de Castilla 
Zaragoza esta sitiada . El Oblast de Aragon tomado . Pamplona sitiada , el Oblast de Navarra tomado . 
Las tropas rusas han tomado Alcobendas y San Sebastian de los Reyes , pero se retiran . Rusia abandona tambien Leon y Asturias 
Lavrov dice que Rusia no tiene ambiciones territoriales en Espana , pero el ruso y el rublo circulan ampliamente en las zonas liberadas , zorry ocupadas . Armamento y municion llegan a Espana a traves de la frontera portuguesa en camiones gitanos de chatarra 
El presidente gallego habla en el Parlamento Portugues : somos irmãos, ajude-nos 
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Bucanero (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> 
> ...



La única verdad que ha soltado.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...



A Borrell lo que le pide el cuerpo es una división LGTBI. Saliva sólo en pensar en un ataque de infantería LGTBI contra los rusos.


----------



## Caracalla (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Eso me hace pensar que muchas unidades Ucras se están retirando y las Fuerzas Aéreas han salido a cazar.


----------



## crocodile (26 May 2022)

Según el otanico folla yankees YAGO dice que los rusos han perdido ya casi 100.000 hombres, es la cifra que da el payaso Cerdenski, todo muy creíble


----------



## mazuste (26 May 2022)

Se puede decir que el pescado ya está todo vendido,
pero hay que acabarlo en condiciones, que ya veo
a los europeos poniéndose estupendos.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso me hace pensar que muchas unidades Ucras se están retirando y las Fuerzas Aéreas han salido a cazar.



Es lo que dicen en los canales rusos.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

Cuando Rusia se haga con el Donbas, ¿realmente va a ser mucho más sencillo avanzar después como se da por supuesto?. Ya sé que lo mejor del ejército ucro ya no existirá, pero Zelenski/USA aún tienen mucho ucraniano para sacrificar.


----------



## Caracalla (26 May 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> La única verdad que ha soltado.



Muy inteligente por su parte avisar al "enemigo" que estamos indefensos... un genio el tio.


----------



## Arraki (26 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> Arabia Saudí y Argentina han expresado su interés en unirse al formato BRICS-Lavrov











Saudi Arabia, Argentina showing interest in BRICS — Lavrov


During the next BRICS summit, the outreach format to be established




tass.com






Se está preparando la *próxima cumbre BRICS,* dijo Lavrov. "El formato de divulgación se establecerá dentro de su marco, donde *participarán alrededor de una docena de economías en desarrollo*", agregó.
El Ministro también indicó que *muchos países del mundo árabe muestran interés en establecer relaciones de socios con la Organización de Cooperación de Shangha*i. "Estos son procesos de construcción de alianzas significativas y positivas, no antagónicas, que no están dirigidas contra nadie", agregó Lavrov.
ETIQUETAS
No es que aporte casi nada más, pero me parece una noticia muy importante por lo que pudiera ¡tener de mordisco al dólar, incluso antes materializarse la alianza.

Gracias @vettonio


----------



## LIRDISM (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...



Pero no decían que los ejércitos occidentales lo harían mejor que Rusia, pero si solo hay que dar una visita a la wiki y ver que Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido apenas tienen carros de combate que presumirán de modernos y son mas pesados de 55 el Leclerc a 70 tm el Challenger y Leopard II pero es que los Merkava salieron también escaldados del Líbano y es del peso de los dos últimos y de los mas avanzados del mundo , que la cantidad de misiles de crucero y anti buque es pequeña y son subsónicos ninguno supersónico y ya no te digo lo que tiene Rusia los hipersónicos, otro mundo. No tienen bombarderos grandes como los de antaño y Rusia tiene uno que supera los 2 mach lo que le hace muy difícil de destruir, tienen pocos IFV y han llenado sus ejércitos de coches blindados como una forma de ahorrar cuando un IFV debería tener 30 tm para ser productivo, solo los ingleses empiezan a tener de estos con el nuevo Ajax y hace dos días les han puesto radares aesa al Rafale y al Eurofighter solo lo tiene un pequeño porcentaje. Son ejércitos pequeños, con poca munición y aun así no se sabe donde va el dinero de tanto gasto en defensa en Europa.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero no decían que los ejércitos occidentales lo harían mejor que Rusia, pero si solo hay que dar una visita a la wiki y ver que Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido apenas tienen carros de combate que presumirán de modernos y son mas pesados de 55 el Leclerc a 70 tm el Challenger y Leopard II pero es que los Merkava salieron también escaldados del Líbano y es del peso de los dos últimos y de los mas avanzados del mundo , que la cantidad de misiles de crucero y anti buque es pequeña y son subsónicos ninguno supersónico y ya no te digo lo que tiene Rusia los hipersónicos, otro mundo. No tienen bombarderos grandes como los de antaño y Rusia tiene uno que supera los 2 mach lo que le hace muy difícil de destruir, tienen pocos IFV y han llenado sus ejércitos de coches blindados como una forma de ahorrar cuando un IFV debería tener 30 tm para ser productivo, solo los ingleses empiezan a tener de estos con el nuevo Ajax y hace dos días les han puesto radares aesa al Rafale y al Eurofighter solo lo tiene un pequeño porcentaje. Son ejércitos pequeños, con poca munición y aun así no se sabe donde va el dinero de tanto gasto en defensa en Europa.



Mucha crítica a los T72 rusos, pero son un diseño probado que ha ganado guerras. En condiciones reales de combate habría que ver el rendimiento de los tankes EU/USA sin supremacía aérea ni ventaja aplastante.


----------



## Adriano II (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> Arabia Saudí y Argentina han expresado su interés en unirse al formato BRICS-Lavrov



Mucho ojito con Arabia Saudi que se está saliendo mucho del redil y tonteando mucho con Rusia y China

Con que le convezcan de que acepte yuanes y/o rublos por el petróleo aparte de dolares adiós al dollar y a USA


----------



## Oso Polar (26 May 2022)

Me pregunto, para que dejar que los polacos, rumanos o húngaros tomen algo de lo que quedara de Ucrania, es más que no tomen nada y que lo que quede sea la nueva Ucrania ni más ni menos, si los polacos entran en Ucrania occidental a molerlos a punta de Kalibir.

No puedes alimentar a quién en el futuro será tu enemigo a vencer.


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sabe que el no va a ser uno de ellos y no van a ser 100.000 personas van a ser mucho millones ... Aun así su objetivo no tiene nada que ver con esas vidas y le importan muy poco. Occidente en todo su esplendor.



2030 1000 millones


----------



## clapham5 (26 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Son muchos. 40 millones de europeos. Relativizar un genocidio haciendo gracias, mmm no parece muy inteligente.



*ES UNA GUERRA , ESTUPIDO ...*
*( no es un genocidio ) *


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>


----------



## NPI (26 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Gracias. No sabía que era tan abrumador.



@M. Priede


----------



## Abstenuto (26 May 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque no puedes entrar totalmente a sangre y fuego en un sitio donde casi todos te apoyan y esos civiles que te apoyan son utilizados como rehenes y escudos militares por el adversario.
> 
> Los USA no tenían ese problema en Irak, Afganistán o Vietnam donde practicamente todo el mundo era considerado como hostil y primero disparaban y luego preguntaban quienes eran. Así que si los que les disparaban se camuflaban entre los civiles a los marines les daba igual, bombazo, daño colateral y a tomar por culo. Ellos son los buenos así que pueden hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Me estaba refiriendo al vídeo de las trincheras, ahí no hay civiles. En esa situación pensé que un lanzallamas haría el trabajo más fácil


----------



## Caracalla (26 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Mucho ojito con Arabia Saudi que se está saliendo mucho del redil y tonteando mucho con Rusia y China
> 
> Con que le convezcan de que acepte yuanes y/o rublos por el petróleo aparte de dolares adiós al dollar y a USA



Los Saudis están muy bien informados y claramente han visto que el caballo ganado es el de China+Rusia.

America delenda est.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

_Primicia: EE. UU. se está preparando para enviar a Ucrania sistemas avanzados de cohetes de largo alcance (MLRS) que ahora son la principal solicitud de los funcionarios ucranianos para EE. UU. y sus aliados, le dijeron varios funcionarios a CNN. WH se inclina hacia el envío como parte de un paquete de ayuda más grande, que podría anunciarse la próxima semana
_


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (26 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Primicia: EE. UU. se está preparando para enviar a Ucrania sistemas avanzados de cohetes de largo alcance (MLRS) que ahora son la principal solicitud de los funcionarios ucranianos para EE. UU. y sus aliados, le dijeron varios funcionarios a CNN. WH se inclina hacia el envío como parte de un paquete de ayuda más grande, que podría anunciarse la próxima semana
> _



Que no se precipiten ya si eso dentro de un mes se reunen para decidir si lo envian


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...




Ay, esa hemeroteca… qué mal le deja al gañán este.


----------



## Castellano (26 May 2022)

Rusia a cambio debería tirar alguna nuke táctica, no directamente a Kiev o Lvov (no hay que ser un carnicero como los criminales usanos), pero igual si a alguna base ucro del oeste como aviso


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

y los rusos van a dejar que sus tropas sean aplastadas por misiles americanos... no sé, a lo mejor se ponen nerviosos y empiezan con alguna pequeña nuke. Total hasta al Sarmat tienen margen de escalada.


----------



## Roedr (26 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Rusia a cambio debería tirar alguna nuke táctica, no directamente a Kiev o Lvov (no hay que ser un carnicero como los criminales usanos), pero igual si a alguna base ucro del oeste como aviso



El oeste de Ucrania es perfecto. Pueden hacer una bonita frontera radiactiva entre Polonia y Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

Si Rusia hiciera una detonación nuclear en al aire, cerca de la frontera polaca, que pasaría con los AWACS y resto de aviones de OTAN que revolotean por allí?


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> La única verdad que ha soltado.



Europa estaba más acostumbrada a dar lecciones de moral en el resto del mundo en vez de armarse mientras que en Pekín se descojonaban.


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *ES UNA GUERRA , ESTUPIDO ...*
> *( no es un genocidio ) *



Es un genocidio, estúpido.
Lo que escribiste, eso del derecho del Zar para aniquilar la población que llamas nazi, se considera un genocidio. 
Y encima te haces el gracioso. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A127M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elimina (27 May 2022)

Un genocidio se parece más a bombardear áreas habitadas por civiles donde no se está produciendo ninguna batalla. Como hace Ucrania en el Donbass.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

Bueno, la guerra tiene diferentes frentes, muchos incruentos pero igual de crueles, sino que nos pregunten a cuanto estará el precio de los alimentos, la factura de la electricidad, el gas e indirectamente el agua potable que necesita de bombas eléctricas y depuradoras.

En el frente económico-social.

Rublo estabilizado siguiendo bajada de tipos de interés del Banco Central Ruso.
Rublo y Renminbi (yuan) divisa de reserva de B.Centrales.
SWIFT by-paseado por el SPFS Ruso, ya hay bastantes bancos que lo usan, al Banco Mundial (BM) no le debe de hacer mucha gracia.
Word Economic Forum le ha salido competencia -> Foro Económico de San Petersburgo (o SPIEF, por sus siglas en inglés) 
... 
Al Foro, que se celebra anualmente, suelen acudir más de 10.000 participantes rusos y extranjeros, incluidos jefes de Estado y gobierno de los países emergentes, directores de importantes empresas así como expertos y analistas. 
...
El G7 por los BRICS --> XIV BRICS SUMMIT

Proximanmente;
FMI alternativo.
BM alternativo
Bank for International Settlements (el banco de los bancos centrales) alternativo.

A continuar:
Olimpiadas alternativas.
ONU alternativa
OMS alternativa
etc.

Poco a poco el eje ira rotando hacia otros lugares.









Arrancó el Foro de San Petersburgo


MOSCÚ — Tras la cancelación del año pasado, debido a la pandemia, este año se vuelve a celebrar el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, una importante plataforma de discusión para empresarios y políticos rusos y extranjeros. El Foro Económico de San Petersb




www.elmundofinanciero.com


----------



## Elimina (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Rusia hiciera una detonación nuclear en al aire, cerca de la frontera polaca, que pasaría con los AWACS y resto de aviones de OTAN que revolotean por allí?



planean


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Pero no decían que los ejércitos occidentales lo harían mejor que Rusia, pero si solo hay que dar una visita a la wiki y ver que Francia, Alemania y Reino Unido apenas tienen carros de combate que presumirán de modernos y son mas pesados de 55 el Leclerc a 70 tm el Challenger y Leopard II pero es que los Merkava salieron también escaldados del Líbano y es del peso de los dos últimos y de los mas avanzados del mundo , que la cantidad de misiles de crucero y anti buque es pequeña y son subsónicos ninguno supersónico y ya no te digo lo que tiene Rusia los hipersónicos, otro mundo. No tienen bombarderos grandes como los de antaño y Rusia tiene uno que supera los 2 mach lo que le hace muy difícil de destruir, tienen pocos IFV y han llenado sus ejércitos de coches blindados como una forma de ahorrar cuando un IFV debería tener 30 tm para ser productivo, solo los ingleses empiezan a tener de estos con el nuevo Ajax y hace dos días les han puesto radares aesa al Rafale y al Eurofighter solo lo tiene un pequeño porcentaje. Son ejércitos pequeños, con poca munición y aun así no se sabe donde va el dinero de tanto gasto en defensa en Europa.



Los ejércitos europeos no valen nada, no lo valían en la IIGM cuando vimos como Alemania fagocitaba una nación tras otra sin oponer apenas resistencia, menos valen ahora que eso de ser militar es de fachas y está mal visto. La verdad es que a Europa solo le quedan las nukes, y lo peor de todo es que no son ni siquiera suyas, sino que son "de prestado". Todo un baño de realidad.


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Mucho ojito con Arabia Saudi que se está saliendo mucho del redil y tonteando mucho con Rusia y China
> 
> Con que le convezcan de que acepte yuanes y/o rublos por el petróleo aparte de dolares adiós al dollar y a USA



Ya dijo que los aceptaría.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *



Hmmm... ya decia yo que me olias a Jarella desde el primer dia.


----------



## Plutarko (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Rusia hiciera una detonación nuclear en al aire, cerca de la frontera polaca, que pasaría con los AWACS y resto de aviones de OTAN que revolotean por allí?



Lo mismo que les paso a los aviones que tiraron las diferentes bombas nucelares a lo largo de la historia..... Nada.



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Lo mismo que les paso a los aviones que tiraron las diferentes bombas nucelares a lo largo de la historia..... Nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



esas detonaciones sucedieron en el suelo, no el aire.


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Un genocidio se parece más a bombardear áreas habitadas por civiles donde no se está produciendo ninguna batalla. Como hace Ucrania en el Donbass.



Viene a cuento, porque Mongolistán jamás presentó pruebas de genocidio. 
Habiendo milicias luchando no se dan las condiciones. En cambio invadir bajo la acusación de "nazis" y bombardear edificios, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles y viviendas con niños, mujeres, familias y tal... se asemeja. Lees a estos mamapolla chechena decir ukronazi cada media frase, o los escritos de odio de @Zhukov yo creo que parecen llamadas al genocidio.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La ciudad fue tomada muy en la línea de las tácticas vistas en Siria, que no dejan de ser viejas argucias rusas…machacar las posiciones con la artillería antes de avanzar la infantería…
> 
> 
> Los del otanfato están en estado de shock…



Si es que cuando te han anunciado a bombo y a platillo que los urkros tienen mas antitanques que metralletas... es que estan pidiendo a gritos la artilleria 

No hay "antiartillerias" cuando no puedes levantar un avion a mas de 150 pies no?


----------



## NPI (27 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hmmm... ya decia yo que me olias a Jarella desde el primer dia.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ojo a Fresneda corresponsal, creo que es alguno de los que postean en el foro la pantomima de los 10 generales muertos
> 
> *Las fuerzas aéreas rusas han sufrido además en la última semana un golpe simbólico y moral con la muerte en acción de guerra del veterano general Kanamat Botashev, de 63 años, a los mandos de su caza Su 25. El avió fue derribado por un misil Singer ucraniano el domingo a las 8,25 de la mañana. Su muerte eleva a diez el número de generales rusos caídos en Ucrania.*



Sea como sea, a la tropa les da mas moral los generales que mueren en combate que los generales que desde la seguridad de la NATO deciden destruir los puentes que pueden servir a las tropas para retirarse.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los ejércitos europeos no valen nada, no lo valían en la IIGM cuando vimos como Alemania fagocitaba una nación tras otra sin oponer apenas resistencia, menos valen ahora que eso de ser militar es de fachas y está mal visto. La verdad es que a Europa solo le quedan las nukes, y lo peor de todo es que no son ni siquiera suyas, sino que son "de prestado". Todo un baño de realidad.



Es que EEUU que es el mayor ejercito del mundo con diferencia, que la OTAN es sobre todo ellos con 700.000 millones de dólares de presupuesto, el único que es capaz de hacer misiones al extranjero a gran distancia y ganar guerras, y se le ha visto perder geoestratégicamente en Siria contra Rusia y eso que Rusia mandó pocos efectivos , sobre todo unos pocos Su-34 y Su-25 y en Afganistán haciendo uno de los mayores ridículos de su historia, no se sabe si es parte de la agenda 2030 y dejar paso a China o quien sabe pero el ridículo fue bestial y ahora ayudando con una gran cantidad a Ucrania con mas dinero que todo el presupuesto ucraniano y solo están llegando muchos manpads que tienen su valía y son buenos pero no deja de ser armamento portátil ligero y se les está acabando dicen, mandan sus M-777 sin los sistemas de puntería que usan los americanos, ahora los últimos sí pero se lo tuvieron que pensar, el resto unos lanzacohetes portátiles como España, Polonia unos t-72 de las primeras versiones y con blindaje antiguo, Mig-29 de generaciones anteriores, Alemania unos autopropulsados antiaéreos gepard que ya no se utilizan hoy en día y quería mandarle el viejo Leopard I , ahora les han mandado su mejor cañón de artillería autopropulsado pero unos pocos, los ingleses un misil antiaéreo portátil bastante bueno pero pocos y no van a decidir la guerra, Francia creo que antiaéreos portátiles mistral y Italia su mejor Cannon de 155 mm pero en cantidades reducidas. Se les calienta la boca diciendo que van a hacer ganar a Ucrania la guerra , que van a ayudar con todo y con el potencial que se suponen que tienen o que solo, del que presumen, la ayuda es ridícula. Europa no esta dispuesta a deshacerse de sus armas porque son caras y escasas por mucho que presuman de querer ayudar, es sobre todo paripé.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Oler huele, algo tiene que haber 

Me lo parecia desde tus primera apariciones, no se porque, y esta frase casi que lo remata, pero en fin, un saludo.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> esas detonaciones sucedieron en el suelo, no el aire.



las detonaciones fueron "en el aire", 600m las de hirosima y nagasaki y más de 4000m la tsar...


----------



## lapetus (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Rusia hiciera una detonación nuclear en al aire, cerca de la frontera polaca, que pasaría con los AWACS y resto de aviones de OTAN que revolotean por allí?



No se va a tirar nada porque en el Kremlin estan en plan maricomplejines y quieren pactar como sea.

El problema es que con la debilidad que muestran están dando pie a que países neutrales se pasen totalmene al bando anglo.
No se puede exigir respeto y a la vez demostrar que no mereces respeto. Eso es de primero de disuasión.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si Rusia hiciera una detonación nuclear en al aire, cerca de la frontera polaca, que pasaría con los AWACS y resto de aviones de OTAN que revolotean por allí?



El desmadre hecho realidad.

1.- Ordenadores y electrónica en general quemada
2.- Líneas eléctricas, centrales eléctricas quemadas

Según la wiki hay tres pulsos diferentes que se forman al explotar un nuke en el aire.


E1 que arrasa la electrónica aunque este apantallada.
E2 que interfiere al igual que un relámpago muy fuerte muchas instalaciones
E3 acaba de masacrar la líneas eléctricas y centrales eléctricas









Pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Castellano (27 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La ciudad fue tomada muy en la línea de las tácticas vistas en Siria, que no dejan de ser viejas argucias rusas…machacar las posiciones con la artillería antes de avanzar la infantería…
> 
> 
> Los del otanfato están en estado de shock…



Fuego purificador.

En campo abierto los ucros no tienen escapatoria.

Más les vale retroceder o acabarán cercados en las ciudades al estilo Mariupol, donde utilizarán como escudos humanos a los civiles que queden (espero que pocos o ninguno)


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> las detonaciones fueron "en el aire", 600m las de hirosima y nagasaki y más de 4000m la tsar...



La de Hiroshima fue muy cercana al suelo, el avión iba muy alto, y la potencia era pequeña para lo que se estila ahora. La de Tsar no era en zona habitada. 

Una en el aire fuerte cerca de la frontera polaca tiene que mandar a muchos aviones al suelo.


----------



## mirkoxx (27 May 2022)

*Resumen de las hostilidades del 26 de mayo de 2022 de Vladislav Ugolny:





Brevemente:* La liberación de Krasny Liman; el asalto a Severodonetsk; las batallas por la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk; el combate por el TPP de Uglegorsk; las batallas en el área de Avdiivka.

*- Dirección Kharkiv: *Primera línea sin cambios. Fuentes ucranianas informan sobre la acumulación de fuerzas del ejército ruso en las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk.

*- ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

* El flanco norte del arco* (de Izyum a Popasnaya): En el área de Izyum, luchando al sur de Dolgenkiy y en el área de Studenok. *Krasny Liman* fue liberado, no se sabe si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieron cruzar al otro lado del Donets. Hay una limpieza en marcha. En *Severodonetsk*, la lucha continúa en la ciudad y en Borovskoye, se informa de avances en el noreste de la ciudad. En dirección a *Lisichansk* continúan los combates entre Toshkovka y Gorsky, así como en el área de Ustinovka; prosigue la presión sobre Zolote.

** El frente central* (de Popasnaya a Marinka): Al norte de *Popasnaya* la lucha continúa en el área de Nyrkovo, Vrubovka y Kamyshevakhi, todavía no ha sido posible romper el frente aquí. En dirección a Artemovsk, continúan los combates por la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk en el área de Soledar a Nagorny, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están contraatacando. Se desconoce la situación a lo largo de la carretera Artemovsk-Popasnaya: la lucha por Pilipchatino continúa, mientras que los rusos también avanzan desde los flancos para rodearlo en el área de Pokrovsky y Klinovo. Cerca de este último, Krinichnoye, Roty, Vozrozhdenie y Mednaya Ore fueron liberados en dos días. En el área de *Svetlodarsk*, continúan los combates en el área de la central térmica: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se han fortalecido en su territorio, y también hay una ofensiva desde *Gorlovka* hasta Novoluganskoye. En el área de *Avdiivka, *la milicia alcanzó la línea de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka y rechazó el contraataque ucraniano. También comenzó la presión sobre el sur de Avdiivka en el área de la zona industrial.

** El flanco sur del arco* (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka): la línea del frente no ha cambiado.

*-Dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: *Primera línea sin cambios.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pues se está quedando buena la tarde.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1071364



Los titulares de la prensa occidental solo se indignan las putas y los maricones a redactarlos.

Si puedes ser hombre y mujer al mismo tiempo, por que no vas a poder minar y desminar tambien?

Esa es la logica que impera en nuestros mass media.


----------



## Señor X (27 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.
> 
> 
> Vemos:
> ...



Se les escapó una cosa que no vieron: a la derecha del ucraniano que estaban distrayendo, en la esquina había otro escondido. Muy posiblemente fue el que le metió la ráfaga al primero del pelotón. Se ve como se escabulle unos 20 segundos después hacia más a la derecha, para aprovechar que están distraidos tirando granadas al que se quedó aislado (de ahí no podía salir), para huir.


----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Recordando a Los NAZIS CRIMINALES en ODESSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@dabuti , si el tema te interesa, gastate un cacho de tiempo en el asunto. Las primeras noticias (sobretodo occidentales) sobre el asunto fue "hooligans pegan fuego a un edificio y mueren unas 40 personas..."

Nada de eso, 160 desaparecidos. A los hombres los golpeaban con palos para quemarlos vivos despues o les disparaban directamente, a las mujeres que habia con sus hijos los bajaron al sotano. De los del sotano no se supo mas, estuvieron con el edificio precintado hasta la mañana siguiente y los servicios de seguridad urkros haciendo viajes en sus furgonetas.

A parte de los horrores que hicieran en ese sotano (a parte del conocido en la superficie...) yo no descartaria que se llevaran a algunos de los niños a Turquia para beneficio de su turismo de transplantes.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (27 May 2022)

Pero... ¿no habíamos quedado que los famosos cañones 777 eran los que iban a igualar las fuerzas y que iban a machacar a Rusia? He perdido ya la cuenta de cuántas armas van a cambiar el curso de la guerra. Al principio los Javelin, luego los NLAW, luego los drones turcos, luego los obuses m777 y ahora estos. ¡Pero seguro que esta vez es la buena!

Madre mía, qué ridículo lleva haciendo esta gente 3 meses, y les da igual oiga...


----------



## Magick (27 May 2022)

*NIÑOS SOLDADOS UCRANIANOS: 14 AÑOS RECLUTADOS PARA LA DEFENSA TERRITORIAL*


----------



## Magick (27 May 2022)

Un centro de inteligencia electrónica ucraniano fue destruido por un ataque con misiles en Dneprovskoe (región de Nikolaev).

15 especialistas y operadores extranjeros murieron junto con 11 militares de la tripulación de combate.

Información tan detallada es posible gracias a una red de inteligencia profunda (soplones)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

_*Zelenskyy* se ha quejado de las divisiones dentro de la UE por más sanciones contra Rusia y *preguntó por qué se permitía a algunas naciones bloquear el plan.*_


----------



## amcxxl (27 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Zelenskyy* se ha quejado de las divisiones dentro de la UE por más sanciones contra Rusia y *preguntó por qué se permitía a algunas naciones bloquear el plan.*_



Porque se sigue permitiendo que haya gente que no se vacune contra este maldito virus....

Misma ideologia.


----------



## Besarionis (27 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los primeros días recuerdo los comentarios sobre si Rusia se perdía porque usaba GPS o no sé qué banalidades.....mira tú que es al revés.
> 
> 
> " Las solicitudes de Kyiv para bloquear el sistema de navegación GLONASS de Rusia en Ucrania no han sido concedidas por sus socios occidentales. Sin embargo, el propio planteamiento de tal pregunta y lo que está sucediendo en territorio ucraniano está empujando a Occidente a buscar alternativas al sistema de posicionamiento global GPS, escribe el diario británico The Times.
> ...



Esos transmisores terrestres de posición supongo que necesitarán ser calibrados con precisión, ¿verdad?


----------



## Sinjar (27 May 2022)




----------



## ransomraff (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Zelenskyy* se ha quejado de las divisiones dentro de la UE por más sanciones contra Rusia y *preguntó por qué se permitía a algunas naciones bloquear el plan.*_



Se le ve muy preparado y con gran conocimiento de como funciona la UE... En dos tardes ha aprendido lo mismo que ZParo de economía.


----------



## Besarionis (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha dicho nada de la actuación de Soros de Davos?
> 
> _*"Mientras la guerra hace estragos, la lucha contra el cambio climático tiene que pasar a un segundo plano.
> Sin embargo, los expertos nos dicen que ya nos hemos quedado muy atrás y que el cambio climático está
> ...



Pero, ¿cuántas veces va a estar el puto timo climático a punto de ser irreversible?


----------



## Sinjar (27 May 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (27 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...



Estas gentes no aprenden, no saben, no entienden, no comprenden, no sienten, hablan sin decir nada, hablan porque les toca justificar su cargo y sus monedas de plata..., yo las definiría como zombis sin alma moviddas por sus más que bajas pasiones que, en buen español se define como desalmadas.
Que recojan lo que siembren . . .


----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Muy inteligente por su parte avisar al "enemigo" que estamos indefensos... un genio el tio.



...Aunque no es necesario que avise al enemigo pues es sabido el buen servicio de informaciòn que tiene tiro Putin.


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Esto es la horda, versión mamapollato checheno.
De terror.


----------



## Epicii (27 May 2022)

OT: Israel planea un ataque masivo contra los sitios nucleares iraníes

No se si les pasa pero no logro imaginar el mundo a largo plazo, no logro imaginarlo como es ahora...


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 May 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Un genocidio se parece más a bombardear áreas habitadas por civiles donde no se está produciendo ninguna batalla. Como hace Ucrania en el Donbass.



Los orcorrusos si están haciendo un genocidio la deportación masiva de niños como han estado haciendo en los territorios invadidos entra en la categoría de genocido.

El genocidio es la única forma que tienen los orcorrusos de estabilizar las zonas que han invadido pues nadie los quiere ahí, solo les queda matar a los que mas se resistan y el resto le van a deportar, robando todas sus propiedades incluyendo sus casas esto no lo digo yo lo dijo el calvo tetón criminal @Zhukov esa es la manera como piensa el orcorruso promedio 





Mas detalles aquí





Querido líder le aclaro que Zhukov esta estimulando / justificando a que se cometan crímenes contra la humanidad.


Estimado querido líder @calopez gusto en saludarle, primero que nada le felicito por tener esta plataforma donde todos pueden expresar sus opiniones libremente y es un gran placer para mi participar en el mismo. Le informo que el forista @Zhukov el cual esta manifestando recientemente pánico...




www.burbuja.info





Los putincels están todo el tiempo blanqueando / justificado / promoviendo crímenes contra la humanidad

En Mariupol y en todas las zonas invadidas con toda seguridad los orcorrusos ejecutaron gran cantidad de matanza de civiles y militares cautivos 

Mordor es un estado paria criminal lo que sucede es que muchos en occidente principalmente Francia / Alemania insisten en mantener su estatus.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 May 2022)




----------



## raptors (27 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Steiner está a punto de iniciar su ofensiva...




*Ese "Steiner" comandando* los batallones en la internet está imparable... esta a un paso de tomar moscú....


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Buen resumen. Podiamos entre unos y otros hacer un resumen diario a una hora exacta. Por ejemplo a las 10 pm. y asi no mirar tantas paginas. Se podria añadir en cada epigrafe las paginas del foro donde sale esa info .

A su vez incluir a los pesados a ignorar.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Dijeron q lo repararían !!!
Ahora solo están para armas parece


----------



## Homero+10 (27 May 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Se le ve muy preparado y con gran conocimiento de como funciona la UE... En dos tardes ha aprendido lo mismo que ZParo de economía.




Pues a mí me preocupa que “alguien” desestabilice Hungría, por menos se hizo en Ucrania…
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Nefersen (27 May 2022)

Otra victoria ucraniana en el día de hoy: El comandante Zelensky ha conseguido evacuar Lyman sin contratiempos. Slava Ukraini!


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

Fuente globalista el inmundo


----------



## raptors (27 May 2022)

Me acabo de encontrar esta noticia... que de ser cierto... Hará rabiar a muchos... 



> Las reservas de Rusia congeladas por la Unión Europea son mucho más pequeñas de lo esperado : Reuters
> 
> 
> La cifra es menos de una décima parte del total de bienes incautados como parte de las sanciones La Unión Europea ha congelado activos del Banco Central de Rusia por valor de aproximadamente 23.000 millones de euros (24.500 millones de dólares), informó Reuters, citando al comisario de Justicia...
> ...



*Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## circodelia2 (27 May 2022)

Médicos de Donbass afirman que la Cruz Roja y la OMS dejaron de suministrar tratamiento contra el VIH y la tuberculosis a Donetsk y Lugansk


El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) y la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) supuestamente dejaron de proporcionar tratamiento contra el VIH y la tuberculosis a las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (DPR y LPR), dijeron los médicos jefes en las cartas a la salud local a los...




es.news-front.info


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los orcorrusos si están haciendo un genocidio la deportación masiva de niños como han estado haciendo en los territorios invadidos entra en la categoría de genocido.
> 
> El genocidio es la única forma que tienen los orcorrusos de estabilizar las zonas que han invadido pues nadie los quiere ahí, solo les queda matar a los que mas se resistan y el resto le van a deportar, robando todas sus propiedades incluyendo sus casas esto no lo digo yo lo dijo el calvo tetón criminal @Zhukov esa es la manera como piensa el orcorruso promedio
> 
> ...



RABIAD, RABIAD MALDITOS!!!


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)




----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El que parece que tiene diez años eres tú, que ante unos avances de mierda, te piensas que los rusos son Von Manstein cercado millones de rusos y avanzando cientos de km por día, yo lo unico que veo es que tienen que traer chatarra de hace 60 años y elevar la edad de reclutamiento a más de 40 años, todo eso por ganar menos de 1km al día, en dos semanas me veo la caballería cosaka entrando en acción.



molaria caballería cosaka con manpads y lanzagranadas


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...



Pues para no estar preparada lleva agitando el avispero mucho tiempo y el es uno de los responsables. Este señor se merece un juicio.


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando Rusia se haga con el Donbas, ¿realmente va a ser mucho más sencillo avanzar después como se da por supuesto?. Ya sé que lo mejor del ejército ucro ya no existirá, pero Zelenski/USA aún tienen mucho ucraniano para sacrificar.



No va a ser sencillo en ningun caso .. Van a recibir material en abundancia y seguiran construyendo fortificaciones.


----------



## terro6666 (27 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> molaria caballería cosaka con manpads y lanzagranadas



Saldría un buen cómic de esa escena


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

Casi todo lo que hay que entender sobre EEUU y su suicidio colectivo 
(que puede ser el de Europa) está en este artículo.

La vuelta a la guerra permanente está aquí: 
Primero llevará a Estados Unidos a la bancarrota y luego la destruirá.

 A return to permanent war is here: First it will bankrupt America, then destroy it


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> RABIAD, RABIAD MALDITOS!!!



No estoy rabiando, y tampoco soy maldito

Lo que de color negro es negro.

Lo de los orcorrusos claramente se puede tipificar como genocidio deportación de niños es una acción genocida y eso es lo que están haciendo orcorrusos en territorios invadidos, con los "Rusos étnicos" que supuestamente iban a "Liberar"

"Liberación" orcorruso es =

+Violación 
+Robo de todas tus propiedades
+Deportación a Siberia incluyendo los niños 

Son métodos claramente genocidas, la deportacion forzada de niños miembros de un grupo es una acción genocida 

Ya Canadá por ejemplo reconoce que los orcorrusos están ejecutando crimen de genocidio 








El Parlamento de Canadá declara "genocidio" la invasión rusa de Ucrania | DW | 28.04.2022


La propuesta no vinculante aprobada por la Cámara de los Comunes no obliga al gobierno de Justin Trudeau, pero le insta a una mayor acción contra Rusia.




www.dw.com






Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Letonia también lo han hecho


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2022)

Los hechos se desarrollaron de la siguiente manera. El 8 de mayo, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas en la cantidad de una compañía reforzada (alrededor de 150 combatientes) lanzaron una ofensiva a través de la aldea mencionada en el distrito de Maryinsky. Se movían en grupos de 10-12 personas. La derrota de uno de estos grupos ya quedó en video.

Los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron observados imparcialmente desde el aire por un dron de la familia ZALA, que examinó el área, designó objetivos y al mismo tiempo llevó a cabo un control objetivo de los resultados de las hostilidades. Luego, el UAV-kamikaze "Cubo" (munición merodeadora) fue golpeado contra el ejército ucraniano por especialistas de las SOF rusas. Como resultado, la pérdida del enemigo ascendió a unas 9 personas (muertos y heridos) solo en este episodio. Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsadas del asentamiento indicado. 

Cabe señalar que ambos aviones, el dron de la familia ZALA y el UAV Cube kamikaze, son fabricados por la empresa rusa ZALA AERO GROUP Unmanned Systems de Izhevsk, que forma parte de la empresa Kalashnikov. Este producto ha demostrado su eficacia durante las hostilidades en Siria, ahora se utiliza con éxito en el proceso de autodefensa en Ucrania


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

y los Tracios, Suevos, Alanos, Sasánidas y demás como se están posicionando en el conflicto?


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la poblacion de la UE es de 440 millones (UK se fue en 2016), una buena parte de esos millones son moronegros
> 
> The current population of Africa is *1,401,393,652* as of Thursday, May 26, 2022
> 
> y cada año cerca de 40 millones mas, asi que seran 2500 millones en 2050 y mas de 4000 a final de siglo



cuales la poblacion multicultural de europia y cual la autoctona


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Pero... ¿no habíamos quedado que los famosos cañones 777 eran los que iban a igualar las fuerzas y que iban a machacar a Rusia? He perdido ya la cuenta de cuántas armas van a cambiar el curso de la guerra. Al principio los Javelin, luego los NLAW, luego los drones turcos, luego los obuses m777 y ahora estos. ¡Pero seguro que esta vez es la buena!
> 
> Madre mía, qué ridículo lleva haciendo esta gente 3 meses, y les da igual oiga...



Y no te olvides de los switch blade, de los stinger y de los harpoon...


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Zelenskyy* se ha quejado de las divisiones dentro de la UE por más sanciones contra Rusia y *preguntó por qué se permitía a algunas naciones bloquear el plan.*_



Actua como si fuera el presidente de todos los paises de la UE y es normal que lo haga teniendo en cuenta que le dejan creerselo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 May 2022)

Los misiles rusos parece que no se agotan, como decían los CM de la OTAN en este foro…


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

Para francófonos. Explica este especialista de Rusia, de manera muy pedagógica, cómo se ha ido fraguando el presente conflicto. Para él, todo empezó con la revolución naranja allá por 2004 con Yushchenko que conllevó la primera persecución de los rusófonos. Desde entonces todo ha sido una huida hacia adelante que no podía tener otras consecuencias que las que estamos viviendo.



"Ucrania es una laboratorio de colonización occidental".


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No estoy rabiando, y tampoco soy maldito
> 
> Lo que de color negro es negro.
> 
> ...



Hemoal amigo circunpanchito hemoal


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.



y a cuanto venden el kilo de plutonio los del azov?


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y el batua, que es totalmete de laboratorio. Creo que hay centros de estudios subvencionados hoy día inventándose tablas de declinaciones.



a ver ahora vas y me dices como se escribe en Batua, Armas de destrucción masiva


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




a esa velocidad esos se plantan pronto en varsovia... todos losnucros son una banda de basura


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Llevan mes y medio con la misma táctica:
> Avance de infantería, hasta topar con el enemigo.
> Una vez localizado e identificado, bombardeo masivo.
> Nueva avanzada ¿Siguen vivos y resistiendo?
> ...



la táctica al uso la usan todos localizar machacar avanzar nada nuevo, lo interesante es a movilidad los avances y el embolsamiento.


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los romanos le hicieron a " tu pueblo " lo mismo que " tu pueblo " le hizo a los pobladores autoctonos de Canaan ( los canaitas y los amorreos )
> NOE tuvo tres hijos : SEM , CAM , y JAFET .
> De Sem , vienen los semitas , de Cam los camitas ( los habitantes oriundos de Canaan ) y de Jafet los arios o indoeuropeos .
> Los SEMITAS son originarios de Arabia ( entonces no existia Abu Dhabi ) .
> ...



a que viene el que te pongas Fariseo e invokes la ira del YHAVES? folla mas chaval


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> 20 km para que se termine la guerra




espero que una vez cierren ese cerco vayan elimininando tropas ucras y polacas de forma sistematica..

no hacen falta mas prisioneros ...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



de hecho la sede dd google ya tiene un misil asignado


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

La estrategia rusa en Donbass


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda ¿Se siento cómo se ha revolucionado el frente tras la liberación final de Mariupol y la rendición de toda su guarnición? Desde Avdeevka a Iz…




slavyangrad.es











La estrategia rusa en Donbass


27/05/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


¿Se siento cómo se ha revolucionado el frente tras la liberación final de Mariupol y la rendición de toda su guarnición? Desde Avdeevka a Izium, de Krasny Liman a Severodonetsk. Ha comenzado a moverse una inmensa maquinaria militar que parecía que había pasado el último mes en “batallas posicionales”, “fijando la defensa enemiga” y tomando territorios metro a metro. Durante la _operación especial_, tanto el comando de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares como nosotros, los reporteros, hemos tenido suficientes oportunidades de estudiar la táctica de las tropas ucranianas. Hay que reconocerles algo: saben cómo defenderse. Lo hacen con pequeños grupos móviles con armas antitanque occidentales, sistemas de contrabatería americanos que permiten abrir las posiciones de nuestra artillería en tiempo mínimo, saturación con drones y áreas potentemente fortificadas que permiten esperar que pasen los bombardeos.

Mientras el enfrentamiento se produce por medio de duelos de artillería (de ahí que el 95% de las bajas sean por heridas de metralla) y salidas partisanas con Javelins en los bosques, los ucranianos defienden sus posiciones apretando los dientes. Pero en cuanto se llega a la colisión directa, prefieren retirarse a segundas y terceras líneas de defensa previamente preparadas. No les gusta el combate a corta distancia y los “tiroteos”, especialmente porque el 80% de los soldados ucranianos son reservistas movilizados y defensas territoriales que acaban de tomar las armas. Así que escriben ultimátums a Zelensky en los que se niegan a “realizar labores de combate en condiciones inhumanas”.

¿Pero que tiene todo eso que ver con Azovstal? No se trata solo de una victoria militar, sino de una victoria psicológica. Ha dado confianza a nuestros soldados y ha minado la fe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en sus autoridades. Y ahora hay unidades que han sido liberadas de Mariupol y continuarán para recapturar el resto de los territorios de las Repúblicas Populares.

¿Cómo se puede desarrollar la batalla por Donbass tras la rendición de la guarnición de Mariupol? Intentemos hacer algunas predicciones.

No se debe esperar una rápida marcha con movimiento a lo largo de todo el frente. Pero, desde 2014, el Ejército Ucraniano tiene alergia a las bolsas, esas en las que las tropas ucranianas caían hace ocho años con fatal persistencia. Al fin y al cabo, a las bolsas de Ilovaisk y Debaltsevo hay que sumar episodios más pequeños en los que las tropas quedaron sitiadas. En aquel momento, las unidades ucranianas más pasionalmente militantes estaban en ellas. Aun así, me atrevería a decir que el destino de Donbass se decidirá en este tipo de enfrentamientos.

El más claro a día de hoy es la bolsa de Severodonetsk. En realidad, ya está formada. La ciudad (por cierto, es formalmente la capital de la parte de la región de Lugansk que quedó bajo control de Kiev) ya está bloqueada por el norte, el este y el sur y sus comunicaciones con la vecina Lisichansk se han visto interrumpidas. Uno de los puentes ha sido destruido y el otro se encuentra bajo control a fuego de la artillería aliada. Puede que se pueda escapar por el tercero. Y esa no sería la peor opción para la guarnición de 2000 efectivos que se encuentra en la ciudad. Los enfrentamientos ya están en marcha en la ciudad. Es de esperar que la guarnición de Severodonetsk se retire en algún momento a Lisichansk, donde la agrupación es más grande (el número total puede ascender a 16.000 efectivos en total).

Pero ahí tampoco habrá salvación, porque Lisichansk está cerca de quedar cercada. Sí, la ciudad está en una colina muy útil para su defensa. Pero las carreteras a Slavyansk y Bajmut (la antigua Artyomovsk), ciudades bajo control ucraniano, son bombardeadas por la artillería aliada. Y están a punto de quedar cortadas. Sin suministro de munición, la guarnición de Lisichansk está condenada. Hay un detalle importante: con la captura de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, se habrá liberado todo el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk.

Al norte de Donetsk, está siendo gradualmente rodeada la ciudad de Avdeevka, donde la guarnición ucraniana puede llegar a los 6000 efectivos. Es desde esta ciudad desde donde se ha bombardeado Donetsk, Gorlovka y Yasinovataya en los últimos años. Y se sigue bombardeando.

Es difícil asaltar Avdeevka de frente: durante ocho años, se han erigido las más potentes fortificaciones allí. lo más probable es que las fuerzas aliadas la sobrepasen por los flancos, la bloqueen y aprieten el cerco. La captura de Avdeevka permitiría finalmente a la población de Donetsk y sus suburbios respirar tranquila, olvidándose de los bombardeos y dándole la posibilidad de empezar a construir la vida en paz.

Parece que la liberación final de Donbass se decidirá en las batallas por Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, donde se atrincheran hasta 10.000 soldados ucranianos. Sin embargo, Kiev puede tener tiempo de aumentar esa cifra destinando a reservistas allí.

La ofensiva por esas ciudades se dirige desde varias direcciones: desde el norte por Izium y desde el oeste por Krasny Liman. Desde el sudeste, tras barrer la recientemente capturada ciudad de Svetlodarsk, las unidades liberadas podrán unirse. Desde el sur, las fuerzas aliadas comenzarán a sumarse una vez que se resuelva la cuestión de Avdeevka.

No se debe esperar una victoria rápida. En 2014, las tropas ucranianas tardaron en romper la defensa de Slavyansk liderada por la milicia de Strelkov. Todo se decidió con el cerco completo de la ciudad. A consecuencia de ello, Strelkov tuvo que romperlo para escapar con su guarnición a Donetsk. La diferencia es que las topas ucranianas no tendrán dónde ir.

La táctica de _pequeñas bolsas_ permite el uso óptimo de las fuerzas de las Repúblicas de Donbass y las unidades de tropas rusas. También minimiza las pérdidas que pueden derivar del asalto directo a las ciudades, bloquea y destruye los principales puntos de defensa y rutas de suministro de Ucrania. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con mayor capacidad de combate en Donbass quedan fragmentadas en bolsas sin conexión entre ellas. Como saben, es difícil romper el palo de una escoba por la mitad. Pero sí se puede romper una rama.


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Copio aquí lo acabo de pensar en otro de los post secundarios.
> Me encantaría recibir críticas constructivas y no meras bufonadas o gilipolleces, si vuesas mercedes tienen a bien.
> 
> Resumiendo...
> ...



flojito y sin fotos de las putas y la farlopa te doy un 4


----------



## Alcosani (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Viene a cuento, porque Mongolistán jamás presentó pruebas de genocidio.
> Habiendo milicias luchando no se dan las condiciones. En cambio invadir bajo la acusación de "nazis" y bombardear edificios, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles y viviendas con niños, mujeres, familias y tal... se asemeja. Lees a estos mamapolla chechena decir ukronazi cada media frase, o los escritos de odio de @Zhukov yo creo que parecen llamadas al genocidio.



Claro tienes toda la razón los ucronazis nunca han establecido posiciones de ataque ni bases militares en escuelas, hospitales ni en viviendas de civiles, los rusos en las ocasiones que han atacado este tipo de sitios ha sido por puro placer....

Deje de hacer el ridículo, con cada post que publica su credibilidad disminuye y el ridículo que hace aumenta profesor de pacotilla


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

Ucrania es como el coronavirus, lo poco agrada pero lo mucho cansa.
Al principio todo eran sonrisas y todo va a salir bien y aplausos a las 8, resistiré etc...
Pero como que luego se hizo bola el tema.
Pues con esto está pasando lo mismo, pero está caducando más rápido. La gente, o no es tan borrega como pensamos, o bien la tramoya es cada vez más cutre.
"Guerra/ virus haberlos haylos pero de ahí a que todos estén de acuerdo y voniten lo mismo 24x7, va un trecho".


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Noto a los follapiratones un poco alicaidos...


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Los ukros reclutan todo lo que se mueve



ponerse la pistola ahí es la manera mas fácil de pegarse un tiro en la polla y lo sabéis


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Bloomberg: India por seguridad alimentaria interna puede negarse a exportar arroz del país.
> 
> El país es el mayor productor de arroz del mundo y representa el 40% del comercio.



como crear una hambruna mundial, si eres exportador de alimentos no los exportes, recibe el sobrecito y ya cuando todo este carísimo, si eso, lo vendes poco a poco


----------



## El-Mano (27 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Ninguna falla en tu argumentación..*. pero como diría carlos ballarta: _--Técnicamente no hay nada malo... pero como que algo no cuadra_-- ...



Esto es un foro de economía y por tanto DEBATE, quizás falle eso, pero no en mí... aceptar diferentes visiones y entenderlas a la par que confrontarlas forma parte del escenario...

Quizás los que habeis llegado a la lumbre de la popularidad del foro NI SIQUIERA sabeis de que hablamos, pero muchos estuvimos en los buenos e INGRATOS tiempos en que este era un reducto de clandestinidad frente a la estupidez y soberbia de los triunfadores del ladrillo...




raptors dijo:


> Y cual es la verdad....??



La verdad es un estudio MUY COMPLEJO sobre muy diversos temas que componen una realidad COHERENTE y LOGICA en lugar de una realidad mutilada por estúpidas PRESUNCIONES sin base alguna...


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

Recuerdan lo que algunos comentamos por aquí:









Macron pide a Erdogan "respetar la decisión soberana" de Finlandia y Suecia sobre OTAN | DW | 26.05.2022


Para Macron las candidaturas de ambos países para ingresar a la alianza militar son "resultantes de un proceso democrático y en reacción a la evolución de la situación de seguridad".




www.dw.com













“Si Grecia no renuncia a militarizar las islas, comenzará la disputa por la soberanía” | TRT Español


“Hablamos muy en serio, no estamos haciendo bluf. Si Grecia lo desobedece, llevaremos este asunto más lejos. Los pasos de Grecia tienen como objetivo representar una amenaza para Turquía”, apuntó el m




www.trt.net.tr





La entrada de Finlandia y Suecia le va a salir cara a... a... a...

Y dirá alguien que "NO SE PODÍA SABER"...

Grecia calienta que sales...

Tremendo...

Por cierto y remarco para que se entienda quíen es quíen:

_"... Si Grecia lo* desobedece*, llevaremos este asunto más lejos..."_

Será un error de traducción, porque así dicho parece que el gobierno central se dirigiese a una comunidad autónoma... pero Grecia, ¿pertenece al imperio otomano?, que me perdí en estas últimas horas... jajajajaaa


----------



## arriondas (27 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Lo que muchos suponíamos. Levas y más levas, gente que no tiene ninguna experiencia, que como dice ese oficial es la primera vez que cogen un fusil de asalto. Qué importa que les envíen armamento de última generación, si no saben nada... En cuanto la cosa se ponga algo tensa, se rendirán o huirán. Ucrania se está quedando sin sus combatientes más experimentados y no le queda otra que recurrir a esas levas, que no dejan de ser otra cosa que meros civiles armados, pura carne de cañón.


----------



## Elimina (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> de hecho la sede dd google ya tiene un misil asignado



No será verdad. De hecho, lo que valdría la pena no es apuntar a la sede, donde sólo trabajarán personas, sino a los búnkeres con los servidores.


----------



## Elimina (27 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los orcorrusos si están haciendo un genocidio la deportación masiva de niños como han estado haciendo en los territorios invadidos entra en la categoría de genocido.



Vete a defecar. Hasta he borrado todo lo que has vomitado debajo, no vaya a ser que alguien lo lea.
¿Por qué no te tengo ignorado...?


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA : RUSIA INVADE ESPANA
> 
> 24 de Febrero 2022
> Noticias de ultima hora informan de la entrada de tropas rusas , blindados y tanques por los cruces de Figueres y Puigcerda en la Republica Popular de Catalonia . Segun fotos del Hispasat 1 se dirigen a Lerida , frontera occidental de facto de la Republica Separatista
> ...



una vez llevados al limite le gobierno español decide utilizar el arma definitiva el arma biologica de virus de chiringuito de ensaladilla puesta al sol 7 días, virus estudiado y probado durante mas de medio siglo, lanzado con misiles kagalibre de fabricación nacional y siendo la población autóctona inmune rápidamente el virus impacta en las tropas ocupantes, produciendo una disentería mortal que se propaga por todo el mundo con consecuencias catastróficas ya que solo los españoles quedan vivos y el mundo olerá durante décadas a pura m......


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que muchos suponíamos. Levas y más levas, gente que no tiene ninguna experiencia, que como dice ese oficial es la primera vez que cogen un fusil de asalto. Qué importa que les envíen armamento de última generación, si no saben nada... En cuanto la cosa se ponga algo tensa, se rendirán o huirán. Ucrania se está quedando sin sus combatientes más experimentados y no le queda otra que recurrir a esas levas, que no dejan de ser otra cosa que meros civiles armados, pura carne de cañón.



Tampoco parece que tengan armas de última generación según estos milicianos ucros:



Como suele ocurrir con las ayudas de occidente a paises en conflicto, una parte es destruida, otra es capturada, "alguna" se pierde por el camino y mucha es cuento o desviada al mercado negro. Al final poco les llega y ese poco va a caer en manos de los batallones más radicales que suelen caer bajo el fuego intenso y preciso de la artillería rusa.


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia se mantiene fuerte desde que Alemania ha decidido comprar gas ruso saltándose toda la legislación acordada y encima en rublos ahora ya todo el mundo lo hace.
> 
> Por lo tanto, le estamos financiando la guerra a Rusia nos guste o no nos guste.



Por fin alguno despierta... pero todavía no del todo... NO, CHAVAL NO, no le estamos FINANCIANDO LA GUERRA, que ya quisiesemos que SOLO FUESE ESO...

Le estamos MONTANDO UN CHIRINGUITO económico.... lo he explicado y NO CAES:

- Nosotros enviamos armas... las armas precisan materias primas muy complejas y enormes cantidades de energía... Rusia vende muchas de esas materias primas y la energia... el mercado sabedor de esto ACAPARA esas materias primas e intenta la energía... esas ARMAS VAN AL FRENTE de guerra (si llegan) con cuentagotas y RUSIA las destruye... se reinicia el CIRCUITO ECONÓMICO VIRTUOSO...

Si esto sigue así, el problema y ES UN PROBLEMON es que a Rusia la guerra le va a hacer crecer su economía y por tanto estar en guerra va a ser ya UNA NECESIDAD PARA ELLOS... lo que sería la hostia... les financiaríamos el CRECIMIENTO COMO POTENCIA... ES SURREALISTA...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

“Boris Johnson proposed to Vladimir Zelensky to create a new international alliance directed against Russia and an alternative to the EU, according to the Italian edition of Corriere Della Sera”

boriss johnson desenmascarado

quieren crear una alianza anti rusia

uk 
ukraine
usa
polonia
rumania
balticos

ES DECIR LA ESCORIA MUNDIAL

ASI AL.NONSER.OTAN PUEDEN ATACAR JUNTOS ... OJO QUE ESTOS QUIEREN GUERRA SI O SI


----------



## otroyomismo (27 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> @dabuti , si el tema te interesa, gastate un cacho de tiempo en el asunto. Las primeras noticias (sobretodo occidentales) sobre el asunto fue "hooligans pegan fuego a un edificio y mueren unas 40 personas..."
> 
> *Nada de eso, 160 desaparecidos.* A los hombres los golpeaban con palos para quemarlos vivos despues o les disparaban directamente, a las mujeres que habia con sus hijos los bajaron al sotano. De los del sotano no se supo mas, estuvieron con el edificio precintado hasta la mañana siguiente y los servicios de seguridad urkros haciendo viajes en sus furgonetas.
> 
> A parte de los horrores que hicieran en ese sotano (a parte del conocido en la superficie...) yo no descartaria que se llevaran a algunos de los niños a Turquia para beneficio de su turismo de transplantes.



mas info, please?


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> a ver ahora vas y me dices como se escribe en Batua, Armas de destrucción masiva




masibo dekstruzio armak

es coña


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que muchos suponíamos. Levas y más levas, gente que no tiene ninguna experiencia, que como dice ese oficial es la primera vez que cogen un fusil de asalto. Qué importa que les envíen armamento de última generación, si no saben nada... En cuanto la cosa se ponga algo tensa, se rendirán o huirán. Ucrania se está quedando sin sus combatientes más experimentados y no le queda otra que recurrir a esas levas, que no dejan de ser otra cosa que meros civiles armados, pura carne de cañón.




lo decia un general ruso .. ucrania ya ha perdido la guerra


----------



## orcblin (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Llevan mes y medio con la misma táctica:
> Avance de infantería, hasta topar con el enemigo.
> Una vez localizado e identificado, bombardeo masivo.
> Nueva avanzada ¿Siguen vivos y resistiendo?
> ...



hombre la redución de prisioneros puede ser también por el intercambio..
yo no veo mucho sentido que los reincorporen al ejército, veo más bíen que se pongan a trabajar en la reconstrucción, limpieza de ciudaddes machacadas...
no le veo sentido darles un arma a no ser que sea muy claro (gente que trabajó con ellos pasando información o vendiendo armas... que creo que no serán pocos)


----------



## visaman (27 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es un foro de economía y por tanto DEBATE, quizás falle eso, pero no en mí... aceptar diferentes visiones y entenderlas a la par que confrontarlas forma parte del escenario...
> 
> Quizás los que habeis llegado a la lumbre de la popularidad del foro NI SIQUIERA sabeis de que hablamos, pero muchos estuvimos en los buenos e INGRATOS tiempos en que este era un reducto de clandestinidad frente a la estupidez y soberbia de los triunfadores del ladrillo...
> 
> ...



como por ejemplo como esta el mercado de futuros de trigo, maíz, cebada etc..

todos callados como putas e invirtiendo a tope eh


----------



## ransomraff (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> “Boris Johnson proposed to Vladimir Zelensky to create a new international alliance directed against Russia and an alternative to the EU, according to the Italian edition of Corriere Della Sera”
> 
> boriss johnson desenmascarado
> 
> ...




La OTAN no lo va a permitir.

Hace todo lo que puede para que la UE no tenga un ejercito propio como para que dejen que exista otra alianza. Imposible.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

India may consider limiting rice exports to prevent the country from facing a sharp rise in commodity prices or shortages -the Economic Times.
India is the second country in the world in terms of rice cultivation after China and one of the largest exporters of this cereal crop.

india va a dejar de exportar arroz.....


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 May 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Aunque se entiende porqué no se rinden..




Es horroroso y tan horroroso o más me parece que nuestros medios de información no se hagan eco de esta realidad.
Si nosotros hemos conseguido enterarnos, los medios de comunicación también lo saben.
Esto es censura pura y dura, en estos momentos no existe libertad de prensa.
A cambio de esta realidad nos llenan la cabeza con pura desinformación, es decir, unas noticias maquilladas, deformadas que poco o nada tienen que ver con la realidad.
Y con nuestra cabeza llena de esta desinformación vamos a votar.

George Orwell se quedó corto.

Aparte de esto hay otro asunto que ha colgado a noticia que ha colgado el forista dedalo00




dedalo00 dijo:


> *China critica a EE.UU. por su indiferencia a los derechos humanos de su propia población*
> El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Wang Wenbin, señaló que EE.UU. es la nación con la peor violencia armada y discriminación racial del mundo. Además, criticó al Gobierno estadounidense por supuestamente preocuparse por los derechos humanos en otros países, cuando ni siquiera se preocupa por los derechos de su propia población.



Si la traducción del vídeo es tal cual, me parece un punto de inflexión importante. Supondría que China se ha soltado la melena y no duda en sacar a relucir las miserias de occidente. Una guerra dialéctica seria. Con lo moderados que son los chinos, que den su opinión tan claramente y sin anestesia me llama la atención.

Algo se ha movido entre bambalinas. Algo serio y nuestros medios de comunicación no lo reflejan o al menos, hasta ahora, yo no lo he visto publicado.

Acabo de entrar en las noticias de RTVE sobre China y hablan del coronavirus, de que fotógrafos chinos consiguen captar relámpagos rojos en el Himalaya  ¿...?, de que EEUU está consternado por la represión china a la minoría uigur y ya en el ámbito mundial la pena de muerte.
Ni una referencia a las críticas de China a EEUU por su indiferencia a los derechos humanos de su propia población

Un mundo paralelo. Me rio yo de cuestiones cuánticas... Lo malo es que la realidad nos va a estallar en la cara en 3, 2, 1... y no nos están preparando a la población para lo que viene... que casi casi ya está aquí.

Es el mundo que nos toca vivir.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

usa rechaza abrir losmpuertos ukros a acmabio de rebajar sanciones...

pues a por odessa payasos... el plan ruso es la toma.de odessa.la.primera quincena de julio..

⚡US rejects Russia's offer to unblock Ukrainian ports in exchange for lifting sanctions.

U.S. Department of State spokesman Ned Price called Russia’s suggestion “empty promises.” The quickest solution to rising prices, he said, "is to end the Russians’ brutal war."


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

usa no ayudara a sacar grano de ucrania... hahaha 

⚡ Pentagon: US will not involve military to assist export of grains from Ukraine. 

Pentagon Press Secretary John Kirby said that, while Russia is weaponizing hunger by preventing the export of grain from Ukraine’s ports, the U.S. will not employ military resources.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Noticias de los territorios liberados.

1. El oblast de Kherson creará su propio Ministerio del Interior, que estará directamente subordinado al HSA del oblast de Kherson.
2. La región de Zaporizhzhya ha cambiado a la hora de Moscú y no tiene intención de volver a la hora de Ucrania.
3. En Berdyansk se pusieron en marcha emisoras de radio rusas. El trabajo fue realizado por especialistas de Crimea.
4. En Kherson se abrirán puntos para la expedición simplificada de pasaportes rusos. La administración estatal regional de Kherson quiere acelerar el proceso de expedición de pasaportes.
5. El jefe de Energodar, que fue herido en un intento de asesinato, dice que se está recuperando y que volverá al trabajo en tres semanas.
6. Rogov, de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, sugiere la entrega de todas las bases militares de las Fuerzas Armadas a Rusia.
7. En Skadovsk se inició el proceso de pago de prestaciones sociales + se anunció la restauración del monumento a Lenin, demolido por los nazis del Sector Derecho.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

columnas rusas se dirigen hacia zaporizhia 
pare e que russia pretrnde crear un anillo.exterior entre zaprorizhia y kharkov ... 

odessa tendra que esperar hasta mediados de julio.. el tiempo avanza...
las fabricas rusas y chinas estan fabricando misiles a destajo pero necesitan tiempo.. europa ya no tiene armamento... cada vez rusia es mas fuerte militarmente


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

en el plano economico las acciones de gazprom estan a punto de rexuperar el nivel preoperacion especial 

quien va ganando payasos otanicos??


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> La OTAN no lo va a permitir.
> 
> Hace todo lo que puede para que la UE no tenga un ejercito propio como para que dejen que exista otra alianza. Imposible.




la otan es usa y uk ... lo vana a permitir pprque la alianza actual tiene disidencias como turquia o francia


----------



## chemarin (27 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si es tan evidente que esa noticia es mentira entonces para qué cojones la publicas.
> Al hacerte eco de tonterías te haces tonto tú también.



¿Estás seguro que no se pueden desplegar manualmente las alas de ese dron sin necesidad de hacerlo explotar? ¿No te das cuenta que eso es absurdo? Significaría que una vez puesto el dron en el tubo ya no podría manipularse. Un absurdo que planteas. Sin ser experto militar, ya me doy cuenta que lo que dices no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## orcblin (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y los rusos van a dejar que sus tropas sean aplastadas por misiles americanos... no sé, a lo mejor se ponen nerviosos y empiezan con alguna pequeña nuke. Total hasta al Sarmat tienen margen de escalada.



no les hace falta, le dan a iran un pepino y que vuele una base de usa o israel.

para que meterse en berengenales si hay gente dispuesta a hacerlo por tí?


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Saudi Arabia, Argentina showing interest in BRICS — Lavrov
> 
> 
> During the next BRICS summit, the outreach format to be established
> ...



Es vital, por no decir más...

La mayoría de los OTANISTAS a mal llamados "occidentales" son personas totalmente apartadas de lo que es el mundo en realidad y lo que ha acontecido en él en los últimos 20 años...

La Ruta de la Seda, que es una propuesta China, pero hace ya más de 20 años un tal Lyndon Larrouche ya preconizaba como columna de crecimiento y aún más es un MEGAPROYECTO que puede mover tal cantidad de recursos y finanzas que es una orgía como no se ha conocido JAMAS... países como Afganistan o Pakistan tiene POTENCIALMENTE crecimientos que no bajan de los dos dígitos en los próximos lustros... el caso de Irán es todavía más impresionante en ese escenario... a Rusia, Qatar, Arabia les es un impresionante sueño... India con un mercado fastuoso... en fin, es algo para que no se pueda uno imaginar... 

Eso sí, habría que ver cómo surgen recursos tan sustanciosos... pero ese escenario está surgiendo a través de esas organizaciones...

El caso de Brasil es algo tremendo... si USA se ve obligada a una transformación fruto de una megacrisis, el crecimiento de Brasil sería algo surrealista, no ya sólo como economía, sino como potencia militar zonal... a su vera países como Venezuela o Argentina, la misma Chile... recursos, mercados... 

Y Sudáfrica en Africa...

Y todo esto es ECONOMÍA REAL, con mercados con potencial de crecimiento amplio, necesidad de obras públicas en cantidades ingentes para proveer ese crecimiento...

Todo fastuoso...

Vuelvo a repetir, el problema de eso son la cantidad surrealista de materia prima que se precisa... pero POTENCIALMENTE...

Mientras Europa-EE.UU. no tiene ni un sólo proyecto que ofertar en ese escenario, ni siquiera tiene empresas capaces de alcanzar tales logros y mucho menos capacidad para disponer de países socios dispuestos a creer en ellos, que esto es lo más dramático de todo...

Si hay paz, todo esto se irá desarrollando en las próximas décadas... en ese escenario, EE.UU. tras como mucho tres lustros recuperaría el sentido económico y TENDRIA INMENSO POTENCIAL que ofrecer a ese escenario y LO ACABARIA OFRECIENDO...

Y europa???... perdido el liderazgo en industria, no siendo capaces de integrar una política da amistades, ya con rusos, ya con iraníes, ya con turcos, ya con africa... qué nos queda????... la edad media...

España debería empezar a PLANIFICAR esa época, debería ya estar habiendo estudios y propuestas frente a este escenario, DONDE podríamos muy bien ser un nexo con sudamérica, Brasil mayormente y Portugal; así mismo nuestra política debería cambiar a un escenario mucho más amplio, con Africa como lugar de ampliación diplomática y ofertando seguridad a empresas chinas con las que integrar proyectos en ese continente...

En fin, Europa se queda atrás... falta de visión, eurocentrismo y ahora una guerra ESTUPIDA y un montón de países perdidos en medio de su estupidez: balticos, polacos, ucranianos... un desastre que es mejor abandonar cuanto antes...


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues para no estar preparada lleva agitando el avispero mucho tiempo y el es uno de los responsables. Este señor se merece un juicio.



No podréis ir de compras a Milán, decía.
Ni de vacaciones a Saint Tropez, decía.
Ni a compras diamantes a Amsterdam, decía...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> no les hace falta, le dan a iran un pepino y que vuele una base de usa o israel.
> 
> para que meterse en berengenales si hay gente dispuesta a hacerlo por tí?




o a corea del norte... muchos no se dan cuenta que rusia y corea del norte tienen frontera comun...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No podréis ir de compras a Milán, decía.
> Ni de vacaciones a Saint Tropez, decía.
> Ni a compras diamantes a Amsterdam, decía...




no podran ir ya que losnhoteles y tiendas habran quebrado


----------



## Salamandra (27 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> no les hace falta, le dan a iran un pepino y que vuele una base de usa o israel.
> 
> para que meterse en berengenales si hay gente dispuesta a hacerlo por tí?



¿Pero tan bobo ves a Irán para tirar un pepino, sin tener la formula para crear los necesarios, medir consecuencias y no ser donde a ellos más les convenga?.

Ayudarán en Seria y en Yemen supongo. Ojala

¿Que tal le está yendo a Siria tras la guerra de Ucrania? Porque ahora Rusia se les tiene que ver con papel de fumar con Turquía y eso es malo para Siria.


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...




El genio informando a los rusos que pueden seguir hasta Lisboa.
¿Y a este le pagan buen sueldo?


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

no podia faltar... losmukros son las charos de la guerra ... como no....
se les ve bien alimentados


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Es que EEUU que es el mayor ejercito del mundo con diferencia, que la OTAN es sobre todo ellos con 700.000 millones de dólares de presupuesto, el único que es capaz de hacer misiones al extranjero a gran distancia y ganar guerras, y se le ha visto perder geoestratégicamente en Siria contra Rusia y eso que Rusia mandó pocos efectivos , sobre todo unos pocos Su-34 y Su-25 y en Afganistán haciendo uno de los mayores ridículos de su historia, no se sabe si es parte de la agenda 2030 y dejar paso a China o quien sabe pero el ridículo fue bestial y ahora ayudando con una gran cantidad a Ucrania con mas dinero que todo el presupuesto ucraniano y solo están llegando muchos manpads que tienen su valía y son buenos pero no deja de ser armamento portátil ligero y se les está acabando dicen, mandan sus M-777 sin los sistemas de puntería que usan los americanos, ahora los últimos sí pero se lo tuvieron que pensar, el resto unos lanzacohetes portátiles como España, Polonia unos t-72 de las primeras versiones y con blindaje antiguo, Mig-29 de generaciones anteriores, Alemania unos autopropulsados antiaéreos gepard que ya no se utilizan hoy en día y quería mandarle el viejo Leopard I , ahora les han mandado su mejor cañón de artillería autopropulsado pero unos pocos, los ingleses un misil antiaéreo portátil bastante bueno pero pocos y no van a decidir la guerra, Francia creo que antiaéreos portátiles mistral y Italia su mejor Cannon de 155 mm pero en cantidades reducidas. Se les calienta la boca diciendo que van a hacer ganar a Ucrania la guerra , que van a ayudar con todo y con el potencial que se suponen que tienen o que solo, del que presumen, la ayuda es ridícula. Europa no esta dispuesta a deshacerse de sus armas porque son caras y escasas por mucho que presuman de querer ayudar, es sobre todo paripé.



Lo de "ayudar a Ucrania" me recuerda a la forma de actuar de los políticos españoles europeos cuando hay un desastre natural, cuando dicen eso de que "ayudaremos a la población afectada" se traduce en "además de los daños materiales recibidos os vamos a endeudar mediante préstamos que además deberás declarar como ingresos extraordinarios a hacienda", es decir, prometen y prometen para luego no dar nada. Seguramente es parte del ADN de la política española, y parece ser que también europea. Al final los españoles vamos a ser un ejemplo paradigmático de lo que es la civilización europea occidental.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando Rusia se haga con el Donbas, ¿realmente va a ser mucho más sencillo avanzar después como se da por supuesto?. Ya sé que lo mejor del ejército ucro ya no existirá, pero Zelenski/USA aún tienen mucho ucraniano para sacrificar.



Los ucranianos se atrincheraran en la curva del Dnieper, fortificando esas grandes ciudades. 

PD- Estan entrenando tropas dentro y fuera de Ucrania, tienen todavia mucha carne para asar...


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Seguro qué no está diciendo qué están cagaos?
> A veces, el Borrell es un artista...
> 
> La UE no está preparada para la guerra - Alto diplomático
> ...




Y otra cosa más, 
teniendo estos mimbres, ¿han estado troleando a Rusia y metiendo países en la OTAN hasta su frontera?
Hay que ser subnormales !!!!!!!!


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha propuesto el establecimiento de una nueva alianza política, económica y militar como una alternativa a la Unión Europea, según el Corriere della Sera el jueves citar fuentes.

La nueva alianza tendría *Gran Bretaña como su líder e incluiría Ucrania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania*, así como potencialmente Turquía en una fecha posterior, dijeron las fuentes al diario italiano. Según ellos, la iniciativa británica implicaría una alianza de países celosos de su soberanía nacional, liberales en economía y determinados para contrarrestar las políticas de Moscú.

El premier británico compartió por primera vez su idea con el presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky durante su visita a Kiev el 9 de abril, el diario dijo que, sin embargo, ninguno de Kiev rechazó la propuesta, ni lo apoyó. Según el Corriere della Sera, Zelensky podría tomar la iniciativa de Johnson más en serio si la UE no reconoce la situación de Ucrania como candidato a la adhesión al bloque cuando sus líderes se reúnen para una cumbre de junio 23-24 de.


----------



## pgas (27 May 2022)

*Estas son todas las ganancias rusas de los últimos 52 días (traiga una lupa)*

*Vladimir Putin le ha dado un mordisco más grande al ejército ruso de lo que Joe Biden jamás podría*

Antiimperio hace 5 horas 

A fines de marzo y principios de abril, los rusos se retiraron de las afueras de Kiev y el norte de Ucrania y trasladaron su único objetivo a Donbass.
Habiendo combinado todas sus fuerzas en el esfuerzo de Donbass, ¿cuánto progreso han hecho hasta ahora, unos 52 días después de la finalización de la retirada?
Bueno, aquí está la situación de Donbass el 3 de abril cuando terminó la retirada de Kiev:







Aquí está la situación el 20 de abril:






Y aquí está la situación en la actualidad:






¿Ha habido progreso? Sí.
¿Ha habido mucho progreso?
No. El progreso es tan pequeño que en el mapa de toda Ucrania ni siquiera se puede ver. Tenemos que acercarnos a la región norte de Donetsk para poder verlo.
Mucha gente dice que esto no importa porque el lento progreso es el resultado de que Rusia optó por avanzar más lentamente para sufrir pérdidas menores y preservar la mano de obra. Esto es una tontería y la cosa más estúpida que he escuchado en todo el mes. Desde el 15 de marzo , las pérdidas semanales rusas han sido algo menores, pero no radicalmente. Y *en relación con las ganancias que se están logrando, nunca han sido peores.*

Sí, al principio las pérdidas fueron algo peores, pero a cambio de esas pérdidas, Rusia estaba logrando cosas como avanzar 300 kilómetros desde su frontera occidental hasta las afueras del este de Kiev en 10 días. Ahora, por pérdidas ligeramente menores, Rusia está logrando hazañas como capturar un par de aldeas por día, si eso es así.
El hecho es que nadie ha encontrado nunca una forma de abaratar la guerra posicional. Eso incluye al gobierno sirio ya los serbios de Bosnia que lucharon contra un enemigo que solo tenía armas ligeras. No importa cuánta artillería tengas al final, todo se reduce a que la infantería asalte trincheras, lo que nunca ha sido barato.



El ejército ruso no está avanzando lentamente porque ha descubierto una nueva forma brillante de lucha nunca antes vista que devasta al enemigo pero preserva sus propios números. Avanza lentamente, pagando un alto costo por cada aldea tomada, porque no tiene la masa necesaria para convertirla en una guerra móvil en la que avanzas a un costo mucho menor en sangre.
La receta para salir del atolladero posicional siempre se ha sabido. Haga un gran avance (a un precio alto) y luego vierta reservas para explotarlo. Pero cuando no tienes los números para generar poderosas fuerzas de explotación, estás sentenciado a tener que asaltar posiciones preparadas sin cesar una y otra vez.

Alexander Sladkov, el reportero integrado con las tropas de la RPD, ha dicho varias veces que *se les pide que asalten las posiciones enemigas en proporciones de tropas de 1: 1. *En tales circunstancias, es algo así *como un milagro* que los rusos estén haciendo algún progreso. También es fácil entender que tener que asaltar a un enemigo con una correlación de fuerzas de solo 1:1 aumenta tus pérdidas, ya que no tienes suficientes hombres para la supresión adecuada del enemigo o para que tus ataques de flanqueo sean lo suficientemente amplios. .
No valdría la pena hablar de esto, excepto por un pequeño detalle *: esta escasez rusa de mano de obra que hace que las ganancias que obtienen sean mucho más costosas para ellos es totalmente autoinfligida. *O mejor dicho infligido por el Kremlin.

El ejército ruso está compuesto por 220 000 oficiales, 420 000 soldados contratados, 270 000 soldados reclutados y, en el caso de una guerra importante, está configurado para movilizar entre 150 000 y 200 000 reservistas para completar sus filas. (No para formar nuevas unidades, sino simplemente para que las existentes tengan toda su fuerza).
Lo primero que hizo Putin cuando lanzó a los militares a una gran guerra fue informarles que la convocatoria de reservas estaba fuera de la mesa y que no podían utilizar ninguno de los 270.000 reclutas que habían entrenado e integrado en sus unidades donde estaban llevando fuera de los roles vitales. ¿Quién hace eso? ¿Quién comienza una gran guerra y luego *reduce* su ejército efectivo en un tercio?

Este es un crimen contra los militares que no se había visto desde que Stalin disparó a decenas de miles de oficiales justo antes de que fueran necesarios desesperadamente para la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
Y de nuevo, no salva vidas. Cuesta vidas. También representa un fraude contra los soldados contratados. Cuando firmas un contrato entiendes que te pueden enviar a la guerra. Pero eso significa solo eso: UNA GUERRA *. *Una gran guerra que será tratada como una gran guerra y en la que recibirás el apoyo adecuado del gobierno que te envió allí. Eso incluye el apoyo de reclutas y reservistas. Pero para lo que nadie se inscribió fue para ser enviado a una “operación militar especial”. Por lo que cualquiera puede decir, una "operación militar especial" es exactamente como una guerra, excepto una en la que el Kremlin te jode. Te lanza a una picadora de carne contra una nación de 40 millones que tiene toda la intención de movilizarse pero limita tu propio número a solo oficiales y soldados contratados.
Honestamente, ¿quién es el mayor enemigo del soldado ruso? ¿Biden, que envió a los ucranianos 100 obuses, o Putin, que retiró 100.000 soldados reclutados de las unidades enviadas a Ucrania?

Vladimir "5th Column" Pussy ha sacado del tablero muchos más rifles rusos que los ucranianos.
Y el soldado ruso lo suficientemente tonto como para firmar un contrato con el gobierno ruso vaxx-max se queda pagando el precio mientras asalta las trincheras ucranianas en proporciones de 1: 1, sufriendo pérdidas en consecuencia.
La única gracia salvadora de la “operación militar especial” es que, al no haberse declarado el estado de guerra, los soldados contratados rusos pueden rechazar el despliegue y romper sus contratos sin grandes repercusiones legales. — Sin embargo, todavía abrumadoramente no hacen eso, porque si se niegan a desplegarse, entonces sus compañeros de pelotón que sí se despliegan están mucho más jodidos.
Lo que es más divertido es que el lema oficial de esta parodia de misión especial es "Que nadie se quede atrás". Gracioso. *Así como el soldado contratado está siendo traicionado, obligado a soportar sacrificios muy desproporcionados y empujado activamente sin apoyo a un mundo de mierda, el gobierno afirma que no está dejando a "nadie atrás". *De hecho, no lo es. Eso implicaría pasividad donde la traición aquí es de un tipo mucho más activo.







Lo que sucedió aquí es que los rusos primero intentaron desarrollar un avance hacia el sur desde Izyum (flecha púrpura), pero eso se estancó y lo abandonaron por el momento. (Justo cuando se rumoreaba que Gerasimov había visitado el frente).
Cambiaron el enfoque para crear un envoltorio aún más pequeño más al este. Incluso este esfuerzo menos ambicioso solo tuvo un éxito parcial. El intento de la pinza norte (flecha roja) de cruzar el río terminó en desastre.
Sin embargo, el esfuerzo desde el sur (flecha verde) tuvo éxito, pero solo después de una lucha muy larga y costosa por la ciudad fuertemente atrincherada de Popasna.
El avance en el sur, en particular, es significativo a pesar de su breve longitud de solo 20 km porque la aglomeración urbana de Severodonetsk-Lisichansk ahora está amenazada de pérdida de suministro y cerco, que es algo.
Por lo tanto, las ganancias que se están logrando no carecen de sentido. No se tiran vidas por nada. Algo se está ganando y hay un progreso (lento, costoso). Pero el punto es que todo lo que se está logrando se está logrando de la manera más difícil y costosa posible: primero perjudicando al ejército ruso y asegurándose de que no tenga la ventaja numérica para la guerra móvil.









la brigada es equivalente a aproximadamente 3 BTG



* Lo más cercano a hacer bajas en la guerra posicional fueron los estadounidenses en el Pacífico, pero ellos asaltaban guarniciones de islas aisladas y sin apoyo a las que podían acercarse con la superioridad numérica que eligieran.

**********

sí, claramente el avance es paupérrimo pero se hace de forma deliberada según el sitrep del Saker

_También tuvimos una breve explicación de por qué se percibía una desaceleración en la operación rusa. La desaceleración de la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania es intencional con el fin de evacuar a la población y evitar bajas entre los civiles, dijo el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están creando corredores humanitarios y anunciando altos el fuego para garantizar la evacuación segura de los residentes de los asentamientos rodeados, explicó el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu, a pesar de que este enfoque detiene el progreso de las fuerzas del país. “Por supuesto, esto ralentiza el ritmo de la ofensiva, pero se está haciendo deliberadamente para evitar bajas civiles”, explicó en una reunión del Consejo de Ministros de Defensa de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC)._

en fin esperemos que tenga éxito y no se repita en cada población el atrincheramiento ukronazi de Mariupol a escala más pequeña


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos se atrincheraran en la curva del Dnieper, fortificando esas grandes ciudades.
> 
> PD- Estan entrenando tropas dentro y fuera de Ucrania, tienen todavia mucha carne para asar...




zaporizha , dnipro no sepueden tocar ... pero se puede crear un gran conturon aislando el este del oeste

sin tocar kahrkov ni poltava ni dnipro ni zaporizha... fortificar esa nueva frontera e ir a por odessa que es donde esta el valor estrategico

en ese momento rusia ya se habra hecho con el 40% del territorio ukro ... y entiendo la guerra se parara....

para entonces sera agosto y las tardes alemanas empezaran a ser mas fresquitas jajajjajajajaj


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

Interesante entrevista de hoy al embajador de China en Francia. "La causa profunda de esta crisis se explica por la política expansionista de la OTAN que constituye una amenaza militar para Rusia".
La periolista otaniana leyendo el guion y el embajador muy zen.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha propuesto el establecimiento de una nueva alianza política, económica y militar como una alternativa a la Unión Europea, según el Corriere della Sera el jueves citar fuentes.



No se esconden los piratas, quieren finiquitar a la UE y montar la suya propia con derecho a veto, se merecen lo peor, que hijos de la gran bretaña...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No se esconden los piratas, quieren finiquitar a la UE y montar la suya propia con derecho a veto, se merecen lo peor, que hijos de la gran bretaña...




pero esto no deja de ser la constatacion de lo que ya sabemos... uk quiere romper europa como siempre ... y siempre se vale de los.mismos...


----------



## rober713 (27 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ufff muy heavy, vaya cojones gastan. Hay que entrar en trinchera ajena de esa manera, madre mía... Y tanto unos como otros. Pero eso sí, cuando estás solo en trinchera y te están cayendo granadas a dos metros, joder, igual es el momento de gritar que te rindes y tratar de salir con vida
> 
> Y que cojones hacen 2 tíos solos defendiendo una trinchera



El video me parece de lo mas crudo que he visto hasta ahora, no solo por lo que enseña sino el modo en el que lo hace.

Que porque no se rinden, yo que no tengo ni puta idea, teorizo

1.- Uso de drogas....euforia, perdida de la realidad
2.- Odio....ya lo dijo el señor ex-embajador en el famoso video, ese tio si sabe de que va esto, cuando comenta que ya advirtieron los asesores usanos..."no os metais en Ucrania, eso puede ser peor que Yugoslavia", pues eso, que hay un odio maximo entre la dos partes del mal llamado pais Ucrania.
3.- Miedo, ya se ha visto en muchos videos, como hay prisioneros ucranianos convulsionando de miedo; si tienen la idea de que una vez hechos prisioneros seran torturados y asesinados....pensaran, si voy a morir de todos modos mejor me llevo alguno de ellos por delante.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (27 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Te vas al ignore subnormal..



Qué paciencia tenéis con esta gente.
Lo digo en serio.
Me encantaría poseerla...
Yo ya estoy muy quemado con los gilis en general.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Estas son todas las ganancias rusas de los últimos 52 días (traiga una lupa)*
> 
> *Vladimir Putin le ha dado un mordisco más grande al ejército ruso de lo que Joe Biden jamás podría*
> 
> ...



Si pones toda la carne en el asador en un sitio, luego no hay más carne para otros sitios. 

¿Ucrania a puesto todo lo que ha podido en el Donbass cuando caiga el Donbass que tendrá para defender el centro? A realizado un equipo con 7 delanteros y 3 defensas, el medio campo esta libre y los defensas lo tienen claro, entre Odessa y Kiev hay mucho espacio. ¿Se entiende mejor esta analogía en términos de futbol?


----------



## ATDTn (27 May 2022)

La verdad es que lo único que tiene buena pinta es el nombre. Que no falte marketing.


----------



## ATDTn (27 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.



Pensar no está de moda...


----------



## orcblin (27 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero tan bobo ves a Irán para tirar un pepino, sin tener la formula para crear los necesarios, medir consecuencias y no ser donde a ellos más les convenga?.
> 
> Ayudarán en Seria y en Yemen supongo. Ojala
> 
> ¿Que tal le está yendo a Siria tras la guerra de Ucrania? Porque ahora Rusia se les tiene que ver con papel de fumar con Turquía y eso es malo para Siria.



de marzo de este año









Irán se atribuye un ataque con misiles contra un centro de espionaje israelí en Irak


Los cohetes, lanzados por los Guardianes de la Revolución, impactaron cerca del Consulado de EE UU en Erbil




elpais.com





yo no creo en casualidades...


----------



## Nefersen (27 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Me acabo de encontrar esta noticia... que de ser cierto... Hará rabiar a muchos...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladren perros...!!*



Y en esa cantidad están contando las casas, cuentas y yates ilegalmente incautadas a los "oligarcas rusos", en violación de todas las leyes nacionales e internacionales.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 May 2022)

*El regreso a la guerra permanente está aquí: primero llevará a Estados Unidos a la bancarrota, luego lo destruirá*
*Cuando Donald Trump y Marjorie Taylor Greene son las únicas personas que se oponen a la guerra sin fin, todo sale mal*











A return to permanent war is here: First it will bankrupt America, then destroy it


When Donald Trump and Marjorie Taylor Greene are the only people objecting to endless war, it's all gone wrong




www.salon.com


----------



## Honkler (27 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Interesante entrevista de hoy al embajador de China en Francia. "La causa profunda de esta crisis se explica por la política expansionista de la OTAN constituye una amenaza militar para Rusia".
> La periolista otaniana leyendo el guion y el embajador muy zen.



Los chinos ya saben que Europa es un cadaver andante sin ningún tipo de solución. La decadencia en estado puro.


----------



## golden graham (27 May 2022)

Kransny Limon ya esta liberada


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> India may consider limiting rice exports to prevent the country from facing a sharp rise in commodity prices or shortages -the Economic Times.
> India is the second country in the world in terms of rice cultivation after China and one of the largest exporters of this cereal crop.
> 
> india va a dejar de exportar arroz.....



Creo que los rusos no les dejan o algo así , no???


----------



## Nefersen (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> zaporizha , dnipro no sepueden tocar ... pero se puede crear un gran conturon aislando el este del oeste
> 
> sin tocar kahrkov ni poltava ni dnipro ni zaporizha... fortificar esa nueva frontera e ir a por odessa que es donde esta el valor estrategico
> 
> ...




El tema es que las guerras no se producen gradualmente, sino que tras la "apertura", los frentes tienden a estabilizarse -que es la etapa en la que estamos ahora- y tras las guerra de desgaste, uno de los bandos colapsa, permitiendo de nuevo grandes avances.

Pongo el ejemplo del frente oriental en la II guerra mundial. Desde el 41 hasta finales del 44, el frente, a vista de pájaro, apenas se modificó. Pero luego vino el colapso alemán, y en cuestión de 6 meses se derrumbó todo, y los rusos se colocaron en Praga y en Berlín, arrasando todo a su paso.

En el caso que nos ocupa, si cae Odessa, es porque todas las fuerzas de Ucrania estarían exhaustas, y puede producirse un colapso final que permita a Rusia ocupar, sin resistencia, Karkov, Dnipro y Zaporiyia, configurando las fronteras de la Novorussia que claramente ha sido el objetivo desde el principio.

Lo que está claro es que los rusos no van a reventarse en una horrible guerra de desgaste por conquistar un par de aldeas más en el Donbás, y renunciar a explotar la victoria justo cuando el ejército ucraniano colapse.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (27 May 2022)

Un grupo de saboteadores rusos tomó el control del hotel Mir en Severodonetsk, ambos bandos ahora se enfrentan para recuperar el control.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Es horroroso y tan horroroso o más me parece que nuestros medios de información no se hagan eco de esta realidad.
> Si nosotros hemos conseguido enterarnos, los medios de comunicación también lo saben.
> Esto es censura pura y dura, en estos momentos no existe libertad de prensa.
> A cambio de esta realidad nos llenan la cabeza con pura desinformación, es decir, unas noticias maquilladas, deformadas que poco o nada tienen que ver con la realidad.
> ...



La SER y El Pais están lanzando una ofensiva mediática sobre "la terrible represión del pueblo uigur", los mismos que luego piden que China apoye las sanciones yanquis sobre Rusia, naturalmente no dicen nada de los 15.000 asesinos uigures de vacaciones en Idlib, a cargo del Deep State, lógico que China este mas que harta de tanta mierda.


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

Rayhodorok esta al otro lado del Donets ... si se toma es una cabeza de puente para todas las tropas que estan ahora mismo luchando en la zona de Lyman y obliga a defender un flanco adicional con mas fuerzas al perder la barrera del rio ... Ojo se puede estar desarrollando un doble embolsamiento.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

Problemas a la vista, sequia en USA:










__





Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor







droughtmonitor.unl.edu


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El tema es que las guerras no se producen gradualmente, sino que tras la "apertura", los frentes tienden a estabilizarse -que es la etapa en la que estamos ahora- y tras las guerra de desgaste, uno de los bandos colapsa, permitiendo de nuevo grandes avances.
> 
> Pongo el ejemplo del frente oriental en la II guerra mundial. Desde el 41 hasta finales del 44, el frente, a vista de pájaro, apenas se modificó. Pero luego vino el colapso alemán, y en cuestión de 6 meses se derrumbó todo, y los rusos se colocaron en Praga y en Berlín, arrasando todo a su paso.
> 
> ...




Cuando colapse?

Recibiendo armamento occidental y fondos?


----------



## manodura79 (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cuando colapse?
> 
> Recibiendo armamento occidental y fondos?



¿Los fondos y el armamentos son ilimitados? Después de fracasar la guerra relámpago esto entra en face de guerra de desgaste. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha propuesto el establecimiento de una nueva alianza política, económica y militar como una alternativa a la Unión Europea, según el Corriere della Sera el jueves citar fuentes.
> 
> La nueva alianza tendría *Gran Bretaña como su líder e incluiría Ucrania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania*, así como potencialmente Turquía en una fecha posterior, dijeron las fuentes al diario italiano. Según ellos, la iniciativa británica implicaría una alianza de países celosos de su soberanía nacional, liberales en economía y determinados para contrarrestar las políticas de Moscú.
> 
> El premier británico compartió por primera vez su idea con el presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky durante su visita a Kiev el 9 de abril, el diario dijo que, sin embargo, ninguno de Kiev rechazó la propuesta, ni lo apoyó. Según el Corriere della Sera, Zelensky podría tomar la iniciativa de Johnson más en serio si la UE no reconoce la situación de Ucrania como candidato a la adhesión al bloque cuando sus líderes se reúnen para una cumbre de junio 23-24 de.



Turcos e ingleses aliados. Vaya peligro, como los rusos no monten un Lepanto el comercio Mediterráneo desaparecerá en las arcas piratas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 May 2022)

Hay enlace a la noticia?


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> como por ejemplo como esta el mercado de futuros de trigo, maíz, cebada etc..
> 
> todos callados como putas e invirtiendo a tope eh



Te voy a contar una cosilla, para que veas cómo está lo de la guerra y quíen gana y quíen pierde...

Tengo varios amigos que se mueven en el mundo de la agricultura... uno de ellos este año va a plantar maiz, algo así como el triple o más de lo que plantaba habitualmente... llevaba años plantando para otros en realidad que son clientes de este de toda la vida, se conocen y llevan años trabajando en cierto sentido juntos... pero, años lleva diciendo que no ve el día de retirarse, que cada año gana menos y trabajando más... 

Pero este año... planta el triple... me comenta que si pudiese plantar todavía más lo haría, pero no tiene más tierras y tiene otras obligaciones... a uno de sus clientes también lo conozco y hablando de lo que planta ese año de maiz el proveedor, me comenta que ha ido a hablar con él varias veces, que confía en que no le deje sin su parte de tantos años... como quíen no quiere la cosa le hago ver que ENTONCES tendrá que pagar una barbaridad, que el precio... NO HAY PRECIO... 

Sabe de muy buena tinta que ya le han ofrecido la compra de toda la cosecha, el precio se lo dejan fijar en la fecha de entrega... o bien incluso le compran lo que de la cosecha y en mano le entregan un adelanto, que me dice es inmenso sin saber lo que va a producir ese año o como se dará la cosecha, pero es un adelanto sin NECESIDAD de reintegro, a CIEGAS...

Problema: LA CARNE... va a subir a entornos de locura... el ministro no va a necesitar nada para ajustar el consumo, va a ser el mercado... y va a ser una locura, CONSTE por aquí...

Todo el sector primario, tan afectado estos años se va a DISPARAR...


----------



## kraker (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la otan es usa y uk ... lo vana a permitir pprque la alianza actual tiene disidencias como turquia o francia



Francia?, Porque?


----------



## rudeboy (27 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Rayhodorok esta al otro lado del Donets ... si se toma es una cabeza de puente para todas las tropas que estan ahora mismo luchando en la zona de Lyman y obliga a defender un flanco adicional con mas fuerzas al perder la barrera del rio ... Ojo se puede estar desarrollando un doble embolsamiento.



Están avanzando en esa dirección pero solo hasta el río, esa localidad está al otro lado y dudo que intenten nada después del fracaso del cruce más al este. Todavía hay bolsas de resistencia al norte del rio donets que habrá que limpiar y luego dar un descanso o relevo de las tropas en el saliente de izum ,creo que la próxima semana el avance ira por el sector sur desde soledar hacia el norte hasta cerrar el cerco sobre sverodonets y lisianks.


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cuando colapse?
> 
> *Recibiendo* armamento occidental y *fondos*?



Para más de 30 millones de Ucranianos... ni en pintura tenemos fondos para esa gente por más de un año, sino queremos ver nuestra moneda más abajo que la peseta en su tiempo... de hecho no tenemos fondos ni para uno meses y quíen piense lo contrario o no sabe nada de economía o vive en los mundos de yupi...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 May 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Están avanzando en esa dirección pero solo hasta el río, esa localidad está al otro lado y dudo que intenten nada después del fracaso del cruce más al este. Todavía hay bolsas de resistencia al norte del rio donets que habrá que limpiar y luego dar un descanso o relevo de las tropas en el saliente de izum ,creo que la próxima semana el avance ira por el sector sur desde soledar hacia el norte hasta cerrar el cerco sobre sverodonets y lisianks.



Es posible que intenten cruzar el río pegándose a las tropas ucranianas que huyen de Liman, pero harían falta más datos para confirmarlo. Pero la oportunidad de crear una nueva cabeza de puente sobre el Donets está ahí


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 May 2022)

ponedle nombre al tiktok postpandemico a ver si los rusos les dan un misilazo con carino desde moscuh


----------



## risto mejido (27 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ponedle nombre al tiktok postpandemico a ver si los rusos les dan un misilazo con carino desde moscuh




luego estos los cojeran los rusos y diran llorando que estaban obligados, que solo son musicos.


----------



## niraj (27 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Recuerdan lo que algunos comentamos por aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal que Turquia no quiera que Grecia militarice unas islas que, primero, están en aguas que Turquía no reconoce como griegas, y segundo, que están justo frente de su costas, a solo cientos de metros.eie

Comprendo que en España nos resulte sorprendente y hasta incomprensible eso de defender los intereses o la seguridad de tu país, y si por ejemplo una lancha británica expulsa a los barcos españoles en las aguas frente a gibraltar, agachamos la cabeza y nos vamos... Pero muchos otros países no pasan por el aro tan facilmente

Viendo donde están situadas esas islas, rodeando la costa turca a muy poca distancia, normal que el asunto vaya a traer cola.




También están muy "mosca" los turcos con todas las bases de USA rodeando su país. A pesar de que ellos también son miembros de la OTAN, no se fían ni un pelo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> parece una loa a los drones turcos.
> 
> luego estos los cojeran los rusos y diran llorando que estaban obligados, que solo son musicos.



o cocineros para lo gordos que estan estos cabrones.....


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Cuando colapse?
> 
> Recibiendo armamento occidental y fondos?



Ya está colapsando, para que quieres armamento y fondos cuando no tienes personal para empuñarlo con garantías... No se que os creeis que es una guerra, tambien hay que tener formación para ser soldado si no la tienes eres una diana humana.


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Normal que Turquia no quiera que Grecia militarice unas islas que, primero, están en aguas que Turquía no reconoce como griegas, y segundo, que están justo frente de su costas, a solo cientos de metros.eie
> 
> Comprendo que en España nos resulte sorprendente y hasta incomprensible eso de defender los intereses o la seguridad de tu país, y si por ejemplo una lancha británica expulsa a los barcos españoles en las aguas frente a gibraltar, agachamos la cabeza y nos vamos... Pero muchos otros países no pasan por el aro tan facilmente
> 
> ...




Turquía es inglaterra en este caso y Grecia España, suerte ha tenido hasta ahora Grecia o más que suerte pasta para comprar armas a Francia que como pago a esas compras les ha echado una mano, plantando incluso un portaviones para parar a Turquía y que cesase prospecciones "científicas"...

No puse las conversaciones ahí de Macron con los turcos por casualidad...

Grecia está ahora PROBABLEMENTE tan sóla como España frente a Inglaterra... nosotros no tragamos por casualidad, NO NOS QUEDA OTRA, es así de crudo o de real, pero es ASI...


----------



## MAEZAL (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pero esto no deja de ser la constatacion de lo que ya sabemos... uk quiere romper europa como siempre ... y siempre se vale de los.mismos...



Hay que meter a Escocia en la UE


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 May 2022)

*¿Qué hay detrás de la repentina adhesión a la OTAN de Finlandia y Suecia?*


Solo a primera vista parece que la adhesión rápida e inminente de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN está relacionada únicamente con los actuales acontecimientos. Sea como fuere, la integración rápida de Estocolmo y Helsinki a la OTAN se explica y justifica por medio de la operación rusa en Ucrania.

Sin embargo, cuesta imaginar que los objetivos de esa operación especial entrañen algún peligro para estos dos países. Otro estado neutral, Ucrania, solo reduciría al mínimo los límites de la confrontación directa entre las organizaciones militares de Occidente y Rusia. Quienes tratan de situarse lo antes posible bajo el paraguas de la OTAN lo comprenden necesariamente. El presidente finlandés reconocía abiertamente que Moscú no tienen ningún plan de atacar a su país, aunque para él eso no es determinante.

Las causas de la acelerada integración de los escandinavos en la Alianza no están en el sur, sino en el norte. Residen en una importante intensificación desde 2020 de la expansión político-militar de Washington y Bruselas en el Ártico. Esta región se considera la principal reserva de hidrocarburos a largo plazo y el escenario de un enfrentamiento geopolítico inminente entre las potencias. Se prevé que sea en el Ártico donde se decida la suerte de la humanidad. Los aliados empezaron “el reconocimiento por fuego”, el primero desde la Guerra Fría, en mayo de 2020, cuando tres destructores estadounidenses Arleigh Burke y la fragata británica Kent entraron en el Mar de Barents, hasta entonces unas aguas surcadas por la Flota del Norte rusa.

A mediados de enero de 2021 en Pentágono adoptó la nueva versión de su estrategia ártica llamada _Regaining Arctic Dominance_ [Recuperar el dominio del Ártico], una estrategia que estipula que el grupo en el Ártico está lejos de corresponder a los objetivos y proyectos de Estados Unidos. Se considera a Rusia y China los principales enemigos en esta zona. En particular se pone de relieve la necesidad de reforzar la interacción entre los aliados, por lo que es evidente que se prevé ampliar el círculo.

El 14 de junio de 2021 Bruselas acogió una cumbre de la OTAN en la que por primera vez se mencionaron amplia y conceptualmente los problemas del Ártico. El documento que se adoptó en esta reunión constataba la necesidad de reforzar la coordinación en el marco de la política de la Alianza respecto al Ártico y de aumentar la potencia militar. Se reconoció que sería útil seguir desarrollando una estrategia detallada de la OTAN respecto al Ártico, en lo que también se adivinaba la intención de implicar en ello a nuevos aliados.

También se constató que las actuales fuerzas de la OTAN no bastaban para hacer frente en la zona ártica a Rusia y a su aliado, China. La puesta en marcha de la estrategia de la Alianza en el Ártico choca con los límites geográficos: el control físico de Rusia sobre la mayor parte de la zona. Si al este de la Ruta Marítima del Norte los estadounidenses han previsto reforzar significativamente su presencia militar en Alaska e intensificar dichas acciones en el lado de Canadá, al oeste observan claramente una brecha. El potencial territorial de Noruega no basta, los límites naturales son importantes en Islandia y Groenlandia. En aquel momento los expertos tenían claro que habría que reforzar este flanco gracias a la reserva más cercana: Suecia y Finlandia.

Cualquier pretexto podía servir para integrar a Finlandia y Suecia, y se ha encontrado en Ucrania, sobre todo porque este pretexto es lo bastante emotivo como para tener un impacto eficaz en la opinión pública de estos países. Al contrario de la élite dirigente, esta opinión pública es escéptica respecto a la idea de unirse a alianzas militares. También era importante neutralizar las objeciones de Moscú.

El danés Anders Fogh Rasmussen, exsecretario general de la OTAN (2009-2014) y asesor del presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko (2016-2019), reconoció: “En lo que concierne a Finlandia y Suecia, creo que ambos países tienen la oportunidad de adherirse [a la OTAN] en este momento concreto, porque Putin está ocupado en otra parte. No puede hacer nada al respecto. No a causa de Ucrania, según la explicación oficial, sino aprovechando la situación en este país”. 

Los altos funcionarios en el poder evitan ser tan franco en sus declaraciones.
Según Washington y Bruselas, la ampliación de la OTAN con la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia debería facilitar cumplir varios objetivos logísticos para avanzar en el Ártico. Se trata sobre todo del problema de los rompehielos, que es el “talón de Aquiles” de la nueva estrategia regional del Pentágono. Rusia es superior a sus rivales occidentales en cuanto a la cantidad y la calidad de este tipo de buques. El único rompehielos que en la práctica tiene a flote Estados Unidos, el _Healy_, parece un pigmeo comparado con los gigantes rusos. Los astilleros estadounidenses carecen de las competencias necesarias para reducir esta diferencia, lo que se hará sobre todo con la botadura prevista para los próximos años de tres rompehielos muy pesados y tres medianos.

Sin embargo, los estadounidenses esperaban acelerar significativamente este proceso recurriendo a la ayuda de los finlandeses, que tiene las capacidades industriales y los conocimientos necesarios en este dominio. Gran parte de los rompehielos soviéticos y rusos, por ejemplo el _Taïmyr_ y el _Vaïgatch_, se construyeron en Finlandia. Si Finlandia se convierte en miembro de la OTAN, se le podría encargar la construcción de rompehielos militares. La “repentina” aspiración de Finlandia a adherirse a la OTAN también podría explicar el cálculo comercial de costosos pedidos estadounidenses de rompehielos a largo plazo.

La adhesión de los países escandinavos a la Alianza estaba predeterminada, aunque probablemente se había previsto hacerla de otra manera: primero hacer entrar a Ucrania en la OTAN, probablemente con Georgia, y solo después Suecia y Finlandia. Al final, todo podría haber sucedido sin grandes problemas. Las acciones de Rusia han saboteado estos planes al excluir al menos la parte sur de esta ecuación planificada.

Fuente: Que cache l'adhésion subite à l'Otan de la Finlande et de la Suède?. Observateur Continental


----------



## MAEZAL (27 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han redondeado y ha puesto 40,000 de U238 o 30,000 de Pu que en si significa 40 Kg ± 0,001 Kg en ucraniano, ruso y toda la Europa continental, el anglo que ha traducido las cifras ha trastocado el significado creyendo que la coma decimal europea es la coma de miles anglosajona.
> 
> Es imposible almacenar 30 toneladas de plutonio más 40 tomelas de uranio enriquecido en un sitio, los contenedores necesarios para no llegar a masa critica ocuparía toda la central nuclear.



Además el U238 no vale como material fisible...


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *¿Qué hay detrás de la repentina adhesión a la OTAN de Finlandia y Suecia?*
> 
> 
> Solo a primera vista parece que la adhesión rápida e inminente de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN está relacionada únicamente con los actuales acontecimientos. Sea como fuere, la integración rápida de Estocolmo y Helsinki a la OTAN se explica y justifica por medio de la operación rusa en Ucrania.
> ...



Todo país perteneciente a la UE acepta tácitamente pertenecer a la OTAN so pena de sanciones, chantajes a sus élites económicas y/o marginación. Hay excepciones y ya sabemos cuales. Los escandinavos abrazaron el globalismo liberal y ya no hay marcha atrás.


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

Esperpéntico:









La OMS abronca a Rusia por los efectos sanitarios de la invasión, pero no sanciona a Putin


La organización urge a Moscú a "detener inmediatamente los ataques a hospitales" y otras infraestructuras básicas




www.levante-emv.com





La OMS como subcontrata otaniana en el sector sanitario-farnacéutico.
Y los efectos sanitarios del agente naranja en Vietnam empleado por USA o de la poblacion de Irak tras la invasión y el bombardeo con misiles de uranio empobrecido...


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

Draghi asegura que se acerca una crisis alimentaria «de proporciones gigantescas»


Durante una llamada telefónica, Putin prometió desbloquear los envíos de trigo a cambio del levantamiento de sanciones



www.abc.es





«La crisis alimentaria que se avecina, y que ya está presente en algunos países africanos, *tendrá proporciones gigantescas y terribles *consecuencias humanitarias». Esta ha sido la dramática declaración que ha hecho el primer ministro, Mario Draghi.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2022)

La oficina del presidente de Ucrania cree que Occidente está esperando el resultado de los combates en la dirección de Donbas para tomar una decisión adicional sobre el suministro de armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las fuentes dicen que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el área están privadas de suficiente artillería y defensa aérea, y el frente podría colapsar en cualquier momento.

Por lo tanto, la asistencia militar de la OTAN es vital para Kyiv. Sin embargo, Occidente adoptó una actitud de esperar y ver, no queriendo involucrarse en un conflicto militar interminable con consecuencias impredecibles.

Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades ucranianas están insatisfechas con la lentitud de los países occidentales a la hora de proporcionar las armas necesarias. Así, Andriy Melnyk, embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, criticó el hecho de que los primeros 15 cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard llegarían desde Alemania a Ucrania recién a finales de julio y el mismo número a finales de agosto.

Mientras tanto, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, advirtió en la víspera a los países occidentales que no suministren a Kyiv armas que puedan usarse contra territorio ruso. Tales pasos pueden conducir a una escalada inaceptable, y los países occidentales deberían entender esto.

*Anteriormente, tuvo lugar una reunión de Volodymyr Zelenskyy con la élite militar, en la que se tomó una decisión secreta sobre una retirada estratégica de varias regiones de Donbass. Entonces, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean abandonar Severodonetsk para consolidar la defensa en el área de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (27 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2022)

"

La cosecha de cereales en Rusia esta temporada puede ser significativamente mayor que el año pasado e incluso alcanzar su máximo. Esta declaración fue hecha por el Ministro de Agricultura de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Patrushev, el viernes 27 de mayo, en el Foro de Cereales de toda Rusia en Sochi.

https://iz.ru/1335692/oksana-belkina/zernyshko-k-zernyshku-mirovaia-pshenichnaia-voina-nabiraet-oboroty
Llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que en el nuevo año continuará la implementación del mecanismo de cuota de granos. Se observa que nadie va a cancelar el derecho de exportación.

Patrushev cree que para la próxima temporada agrícola pueden proporcionar una cuota separada para las exportaciones de cereales para el Lejano Oriente, incluida una cuota para el maíz."


iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2022)

La prensa rusa parece que le da credibilidad a la cantidad de Kg de Uranio y Plutonio:

*Se revela la razón principal de la rápida captura de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte de las tropas rusas*


La central nuclear de Zaporozhye, que se encuentra bajo la protección de las fuerzas armadas rusas, continúa funcionando con normalidad. Al mismo tiempo, la planta de energía nuclear también puede vender electricidad a los consumidores ucranianos si Kyiv está dispuesta a pagar por estos suministros, como dijo anteriormente el viceprimer ministro ruso, Marat Khusnullin. 

Mientras tanto, según el director general de la OIEA, Rafael Grossi, en la instalación nuclear hay unas 30 toneladas de plutonio y 40 toneladas de uranio enriquecido. Esto, aparentemente, explica la pronta toma de control de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte de las unidades rusas. Las declaraciones de las autoridades rusas sobre los planes de Kyiv para crear una bomba atómica "sucia" obviamente no son infundadas.

Al mismo tiempo, a Grossi le preocupa la imposibilidad de que representantes de la agencia internacional de energía atómica lleguen a la estación.

Ahora estamos tratando de volver a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, que es la central nuclear más grande de Europa.

- dijo Rafael Grossi durante las discusiones en el Foro Económico Mundial en Davos.

Según el director general, la situación se ve agravada por el hecho de que la empresa ucraniana Energoatom actúa como operador de la instalación, mientras que la central nuclear en sí está bajo la protección de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. No se puede permitir una situación inestable en una planta nuclear con seis reactores, y los inspectores del OIEA pueden prevenir posibles problemas que puedan surgir en la instalación por una u otra razón.


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la táctica al uso la usan todos localizar machacar avanzar nada nuevo, lo interesante es a movilidad los avances y el embolsamiento.



Cierto que están usando una táctica parecida a la IWW, pero lo novedoso es que no era lo esperado (por eso funciona).
Se esperaba algo más clásico IIWW, 1º machacar con artillería, y luego avanzar primera fila hasta romper, y si rompían, avance en profundidad segunda fila.
Y no.
El uso del segundo escalón no está siendo para agrandar las brechas, sino para refrescar el primer escalón (un primer escalón continuo y siempre fresco y proveído).
Y a diferencia de la IWW, donde el primer ataque masivo de artillería a veces constituía un obstáculo para el propio avance, como aquí primero avanza la infantería, y solo tras localizar en detalle al enemigo, se lo machaca con artillería, no te "pisas los cordones de los zapatos".

Desde la edad del bronce, en la guerra está ya todo inventado. Se trata de meterle un trocito de metal en el cuerpo del enemigo. Pero las tácticas y combinaciones operativas para llegar a eso, así como los equipos involucrados, van variando.


----------



## planta (27 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El tema es que las guerras no se producen gradualmente, sino que tras la "apertura", los frentes tienden a estabilizarse -que es la etapa en la que estamos ahora- y tras las guerra de desgaste, uno de los bandos colapsa, permitiendo de nuevo grandes avances.
> 
> Pongo el ejemplo del frente oriental en la II guerra mundial. Desde el 41 hasta finales del 44, el frente, a vista de pájaro, apenas se modificó. Pero luego vino el colapso alemán, y en cuestión de 6 meses se derrumbó todo, y los rusos se colocaron en Praga y en Berlín, arrasando todo a su paso.
> 
> ...



Y yo creo que precisamente Polonia y Bielorrusia estan esperando ese momento para entrar en el oeste y ocuparlo. Polonia con la excusa de ser los buenos y Bielorrusia para tapar a Polonia.

Siguiendo todos una política de hechos consumados de quién primero plante la bandera se lo queda.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La oficina del presidente de Ucrania cree que Occidente está esperando el resultado de los combates en la dirección de Donbas para tomar una decisión adicional sobre el suministro de armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las fuentes dicen que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el área están privadas de suficiente artillería y defensa aérea, y el frente podría colapsar en cualquier momento.
> 
> Por lo tanto, la asistencia militar de la OTAN es vital para Kyiv. Sin embargo, Occidente adoptó una actitud de esperar y ver, no queriendo involucrarse en un conflicto militar interminable con consecuencias impredecibles.
> 
> ...



Pero como van sacar tropas de ahí si estan cerrando el caldero, va a ser un tiro al pato.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya está colapsando, para que quieres armamento y fondos cuando no tienes personal para empuñarlo con garantías... No se que os creeis que es una guerra, tambien hay que tener formación para ser soldado si no la tienes eres una diana humana.





Un colapso de la hostia


Hace 2 meses Rusia tenia mas territorio que hoy

Lo que ha conquistado en el Dombas es igual a lo reconquistado por Ucrania en Jarkov

800 metros diarios

Con suerte van a conseguir tomar 2 ciudades quenya estaban rodeadas hace 3 meses dejando sin ocupar el resto del Dombas


Un derrumbe de la hostia


Como si Estados Unidos en Iraq en 2003 despues de 3 meses hubiera conseguido tomar las afueras de Basora


La conquista de Odessa para cuando?
Hace 3 meses se estaba hablando de que con suerte Ucrania conservaria Leopolis y la zona mas occidental

El avance ruso en el Donbas es tan grande que necesitas achinar los ojos para verlo


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Un colapso de la hostia
> 
> 
> Hace 2 meses Rusia tenia mas territorio que hoy
> ...



Rusia ahora tiene más terrritorio que antes de la guerra y si no lo ves es que estas totalmente ciego y lo del colapso me lo dices en 15 días, mientras tanto hablar sobre esto es tontería


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> hombre la redución de prisioneros puede ser también por el intercambio..
> yo no veo mucho sentido que los reincorporen al ejército, veo más bíen que se pongan a trabajar en la reconstrucción, limpieza de ciudaddes machacadas...
> no le veo sentido darles un arma a no ser que sea muy claro (gente que trabajó con ellos pasando información o vendiendo armas... que creo que no serán pocos)



Disminución de 3.000 ucranianos, frente a unos 500 rusos disponibles......
No lo veo, y menos sin que se haya publicitado.
Además, los 500 prisioneros rusos disponibles estaban para hacer lotes a cambio de "heridos de Azovstal"....

El asunto está en que muchos de los ucranianos rendidos seguro que no quieren regresar, sea porque se enfrentan a duras represalias (si se rindieron sin autorización del Supremo Líder), sea porque están hartos de guerra, y no quieren regresar al frente de batalla.
No sería prudente por parte rusa reengancharos en el frente ucraniano (pueden ser infiltrados, o si caen prisioneros seguro que les apican una ejecución sumarísima). Así que la única manera, por ahora, de sacarles partido, es destinarlos a otros cometidos, lejos del frente.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Los fondos y el armamentos son ilimitados? Después de fracasar la guerra relámpago esto entra en face de guerra de desgaste.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk





Por eso, guerra de desgaate entre un pais que defiende su territorio con la población movilizada y los recursos de un boque que representa casi el 60% del pib mundial contrabun pais que tiene el pib de España y que esta solo


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Además el U238 no vale como material fisible...



Ahí me equivoque yo, creo que el U235 es el fisionable, hablo de memoria y escribí de memoria


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia ahora tiene más terrritorio que antes de la guerra y si no lo ves es que estas totalmente ciego y lo del colapso me lo dices en 15 días, mientras tanto hablar sobre esto es tontería





Rusia esta perdiendo su influencia en toda asia central
Ha perdido para siempre Moldavia y Ucrania
Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN 
Japon tomando vitaminas
Perdida del 20% de sus capacidades militares y 30.000 jovenes

Todo para obtener un territorio del tamaño de Badajoz y que esta destruido

Ciudades arrasadas que tendran que reconstruir ellos y sobre todo ciudades llenas de viejos. Sin jovenes que han huido al oeste


Una ganancia de la hostia

Como si España se arruinara y perdiera sus apoyos internacionales por quitarle una comarca a Francia


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia esta perdiendo su influencia en toda asia central
> Ha perdido para siempre Moldavia y Ucrania
> Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN
> Japon tomando vitaminas
> ...



Lo que tu digas, ya veremos en un futuro... De momento yo no tengo que discutir nada más contigo.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Lavrov: "Occidente ha declarado la guerra total a Rusia"*
Estados Unidos y sus aliados están aumentando los esfuerzos para contener a *Rusia*, ha afirmado el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, en una reunión con los gobernadores rusos.

Lavrov dijo que Occidente ha declarado una "guerra total contra nosotros" y que "nadie lo está ocultando ahora".

Afirmó que cada día crece la rusofobia, "alentado por círculos gubernamentales en varios países"; también afirmó que notables autores y artistas rusos como "Tchaikovsky, Dostoevsky, Tolstoy, Pushkin" fueron "prohibidos".

El ministro ruso también acusó a Alemania de intentar "rehabilitar el Tercer Reich", con planes del gobierno alemán de crear un centro de documentación para registrar la historia de la ocupación de Alemania en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Fermoselle (27 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ahí me equivoque yo, creo que el U235 es el fisionable, hablo de memoria y escribí de memoria



Uranio-235 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Rusia ahora tiene más terrritorio que antes de la guerra y si no lo ves es que estas totalmente ciego y lo del colapso me lo dices en 15 días, mientras tanto hablar sobre esto es tontería



Hostia, como con el "coví", en 15 días....


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Claro tienes toda la razón los ucronazis nunca han establecido posiciones de ataque ni bases militares en escuelas, hospitales ni en viviendas de civiles, los rusos en las ocasiones que han atacado este tipo de sitios ha sido por puro placer....
> 
> Deje de hacer el ridículo, con cada post que publica su credibilidad disminuye y el ridículo que hace aumenta profesor de pacotilla



Subí un vídeo donde un tanque dispara y destruye los juegos para niños de un parque. Eso es el mal.

Sé que la guerra urbana es sucia, se ve a menudo con los palestinos. En esos casos se debe documentar (Israel lo hace) que se utilicen hospitales y demás como posiciones de ataque o incluso como depósitos de munición. 
Lamento que mi credibilidad decaiga pero cuando el que está del otro lado es un discapacitado mental mucho no se puede hacer 
Saludos.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hostia, como con el "coví", en 15 días....



Es que no os cansais de hacer el idiota? En serio, con tanta infantilidad uno termina hasta los guevos.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia está usando "las armas no nucleares más pesadas"*
Las tropas rusas están utilizando en su ofensiva en *Ucrania* "las armas no nucleares más pesadas", como sistemas de lanzacohetes móviles de largo alcance capaces de portar ojivas termobáricas, según denunció este viernes Mykhailo Podolyak, asesor del presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

El asesor publica un vídeo en su cuenta de Twitter en el que muestra el sistema ruso de lanzacohetes Solntsepek y las ojivas utilizadas, acompañado de un texto en el que subraya que "*Rusia* ya usa las armas no nucleares más pesadas contra Ucrania, quemando a la gente".

Este sistema, según explica la agencia ucraniana Ukrinform, es una mejora de un antiguo sistema de lanzacohetes múltiple ruso de 220 mm capa de utilizar ojivas termobáricas y que puede montarse en el chasis de un tanque.

"¿Quizás es hora de responder y darnos MLRS?", se pregunta Podolyak, en alusión a los sistemas de lanzacohetes móviles de largo alcance, después de indicar que algunos socios de Ucrania no han querido facilitar ese tipo de armas por miedo a una escalada en el conflicto.


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ponedle nombre al tiktok postpandemico a ver si los rusos les dan un misilazo con carino desde moscuh



Seguro que estos bailan estupendamente 
@Decimus @txusky_g Promotor @Educo Gratis @FernandoIII @Al-paquia


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 May 2022)

Brutal la respuesta de María zhajarova a los piratas anglos.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Hazañas bélicas capítulo 834


----------



## NS 4 (27 May 2022)

Entonces el Patriarca de Moscu ha impuesto su vision...por que ...habeis de saber que Vlad cree en la supremacia de Yahveh...el que no tiene nombre.

Ucrania sera ademas exorcizada...por si fuera poco.




clapham5 dijo:


> Los romanos le hicieron a " tu pueblo " lo mismo que " tu pueblo " le hizo a los pobladores autoctonos de Canaan ( los canaitas y los amorreos )
> NOE tuvo tres hijos : SEM , CAM , y JAFET .
> De Sem , vienen los semitas , de Cam los camitas ( los habitantes oriundos de Canaan ) y de Jafet los arios o indoeuropeos .
> Los SEMITAS son originarios de Arabia ( entonces no existia Abu Dhabi ) .
> ...


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Albares prevé una crisis alimentaria por una guerra que durará "muchos años"*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha alertado de que se acerca una crisis de seguridad alimentaria en el mundo, que afectará especialmente a regiones como el Magreb o el Sahel, provocada por una *guerra en Ucrania* que "va a durar muchos años".

En un coloquio organizado por La Vanguardia en Barcelona, Albares ha pronosticado "una *guerra* muy larga" en *Ucrania*, por la "voluntad de una sola persona", el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, que "no quiere reconocer que es una *guerra* irracional".

Debido a la prolongada guerra en un país puntero en la producción de cereales como es *Ucrania*, ha argumentado, "pasará tiempo" antes de que los campos en los que se sembraba trigo puedan "volver a estar operativos como antes".

La* guerra* está provocando un incremento de los precios de los cereales y los fertilizantes, lo que hará que "muy pronto veamos graves problemas de seguridad alimentaria" en el mundo, ha dicho.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Venga movimiento este bijodnie quiero severodonetsk y Lisichansk y pal próximo rodeando kramatorsk


----------



## España1 (27 May 2022)

Sopa con hondas el pobre Johnson, suerte que ya estará bien cocido a estas horas, pues no le gusta un buen escocés!!


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Ucrania advierte de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial podría estallar si Rusia gana.*
Mikhailo Podoliak, asesor de la presidencia de *Ucrania*, ha advertido de que la Tercera Guerra Mundial podría estallar en caso de que *Rusia* triunfa con la ofensiva y pidió a los países europeos que envíen más armamento a *Kiev* para hacer frente a la *invasión*.

"Es muy simple. Si *Rusia* no pierde, el revanchismo y el chovinismo ruso aumentarán. Serán más y más graves. La *Tercera Guerra Mundial,* que tanto se teme, tendrá lugar", ha afirmado, según ha informado la agencia de noticias ucraniana .

"*Rusia* nos odiará más. Les hemos humillado. Hemos demostrado que no son el segundo ejército más grande del mundo, que esto es su techo. Se vengarán", ha dicho Podoliak, quien ha lamentado que, si se hubiera dado armas antes en *Ucrania*, "no habría tenido lugar (la matanza de) Bucha".


----------



## Carlos París (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Albares prevé una crisis alimentaria por una guerra que durará "muchos años"*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha alertado de que se acerca una crisis de seguridad alimentaria en el mundo, que afectará especialmente a regiones como el Magreb o el Sahel, provocada por una *guerra en Ucrania* que "va a durar muchos años".
> 
> En un coloquio organizado por La Vanguardia en Barcelona, Albares ha pronosticado "una *guerra* muy larga" en *Ucrania*, por la "voluntad de una sola persona", el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, que "no quiere reconocer que es una *guerra* irracional".
> ...



En el campo español siempre se ha dicho que "agua y sol y guerra en Sebastopol" , como lo que hace falta para sacar adelante las cosechas de cereal.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Putin enmascara la guerra en Ucrania con propaganda humanitaria de la década de 1990.*
El presidente de *Rusia*, Vladimir Putin, reinventa la propaganda hace unas tres décadas basada en supuestos principios humanitarios para justificar la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Ésta es la conclusión de Vasile Rotaru, del Departamento de Relaciones Internacionales e Integración Europea de la Universidad Nacional de Estudios Políticos y Administración Pública de Bucarest (Rumanía), en un estudio revisado por pares y publicado este viernes en la revista _The International Spectator_.

Rotaru, que es experto en las relaciones entre *Rusia* y la OTAN, ha realizado un extenso análisis de las declaraciones oficiales de la política exterior rusa tras el colapso de la URSS y ofrece nuevos conocimientos sobre las tácticas de *Putin* con respecto al separatismo.

La investigación identifica los intentos de los funcionarios rusos de enmascarar un cambio de política de intervención a invasión de las ex repúblicas soviéticas, lo cual es evidente desde 2008, cuando las fuerzas rusas entraron en Georgia.


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Entonces el Patriarca de Moscu ha impuesto su vision...por que ...habeis de saber que Vlad cree en la supremacia de Yahveh...el que no tiene nombre.
> 
> Ucrania sera ademas exorcizada...por si fuera poco.



Vlad no cree en nada. Lo que pasa es que, a falta de ideología, con algo tiene que vestir la mona mientras transicionan a algo parecido al modelo chino, que se ha demostrado el más exitoso. Por eso se han inventado ese pastiche cutre de nacionalismo pseudoreligioso ....

El problema que va a tener es que, en el fondo, los rusos son unos putos vagos y no se van a poner currar como los chinos ...


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Brutal la respuesta de María zhajarova a los piratas anglos.



Si es cierta esa respuesta, menuda ostia en todos los morros se ha llevado el despeinao.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*EEUU se prepara para enviar misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno de *Biden* se prepara para reforzar el tipo de armamento que ofrece a *Ucrania* con el envío de sistemas de misiles avanzados de largo alcance que están entre las principales peticiones de los funcionarios ucranianos, según han confirmado varias fuentes a la CNN.

La administración se inclina por enviar los sistemas como parte de un paquete más amplio de ayuda militar y de seguridad a *Ucrania*, que podría anunciarse la próxima semana.

Se trata de una delas peticiones más insistentes del Gobierno ucrania, el sistema MLRS. Un sistema de armas de fabricación estadounidense que puede disparar múltiples cohetes a cientos de kilómetros, mucho más lejos que cualquiera de los sistemas de los que dispone actualmente *Ucrania*.


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que no os cansais de hacer el idiota? En serio, con tanta infantilidad uno termina hasta los guevos.



Que termines o no termines no es importante, pero vamos, es que resulta ridiculo no ver la realidad del lio en el que se han metido en el Kremlin
Independiente de cualquier otra consideración, tienes a Ucrania mantenida por.....más de 20 de los países con mayor potencia del mundo, tanto a nivel económico como militar...
Si me pongo a pensar en una manera de debilitar a Rusia...es que esta es la mejor...

Además, lo he dicho mil veces, un foro es para debatir, sacar algún chascarrillo de algo con lo que no estés de acuerdo y sobre todo, para enfrentar opiniones...para chupar..."cosas", existen otros lugares


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 May 2022)

Cada vez más claro que Ucrania pierde parte del Sur…
Las instalaciones militares de Ucrania en Zaporozhye se entregarán al ejército de la Federación de Rusia.
"Cualquier instalación militar de Ucrania ubicada en el territorio de la región de Zaporozhye sin duda se entregará al ejército ruso y a Rosgvardia, porque Ucrania ya no las necesita, Rusia estará aquí", dijo Selivanov.








Военные объекты Украины в Запорожье передадут армии РФ


Военные базы и другие военные объекты Украины в Запорожской области будут переданы российской армии. Об этом сообщил 27 мая заместитель начальника ГУ МВД по Запорожской области Алексей Селиванов.




iz.ru


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que termines o no termines no es importante, pero vamos, es que resulta ridiculo no ver la realidad del lio en el que se han metido en el Kremlin
> Independiente de cualquier otra consideración, *tienes a Ucrania mantenida por.....más de 20 de los países con mayor potencia del mundo, tanto a nivel económico como militar...*
> Si me pongo a pensar en una manera de debilitar a Rusia...es que esta es la mejor...
> 
> Además, lo he dicho mil veces, un foro es para debatir, sacar algún chascarrillo de algo con lo que no estés de acuerdo y sobre todo, para enfrentar opiniones...para chupar..."cosas", existen otros lugares



Pues no veo que eso haya afectado mucho a los rusos: entran y salen de Ucrania cuando y como quieren, ocupan ya la quinta parte del pais, están machacando su ejército, han destruido totalmente su industria militar, la civil no la han destruido del todo porque no les ha dao la gana y las sanciones económicas de occidente parece que le afectan entre poco y nada. Salvo mandar a sus ejércitos, esos 20 poco más pueden hacer ....

No veo a Rusia más débil .... al revés .... factura más que antes ... Si yo fuera Putin, a la vista de los problemas que esta situación ha generado en la UE, alargaría la guerra todo lo que pudiera.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que termines o no termines no es importante, pero vamos, es que resulta ridiculo no ver la realidad del lio en el que se han metido en el Kremlin
> Independiente de cualquier otra consideración, tienes a Ucrania mantenida por.....más de 20 de los países con mayor potencia del mundo, tanto a nivel económico como militar...
> Si me pongo a pensar en una manera de debilitar a Rusia...es que esta es la mejor...
> 
> Además, lo he dicho mil veces, un foro es para debatir, sacar algún chascarrillo de algo con lo que no estés de acuerdo y sobre todo, para enfrentar opiniones...para chupar..."cosas", existen otros lugares



El lío que se ha metido el Kremlin? Vamos a sudar sangre con la que viene y a ti te preocupa donde se ha metido el Kremlin, pero no te preocupa donde nos han metido los Sanchez, Macron, Scholz, Von der Layen y demás politicos de mierda que campan por Europa.
Realmente me la sopla lo que le pase a Rusia y a Ucrania, lo que no me la sopla y me cabrea soberanamente es que mi familia pueda pasar penalidades por meternos en un asunto que no nos incumbe.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joder que poder de destrucción solo con la onda expansiva



He visto muchas imágenes sobre estas armas termobaricas, y de hecho he sido un gran "estudioso" del temas de los efectos de las armas y el targeting
Estas son armas demoledoras
Pero esta imagen me sugieren que puede que hayan "mejorado" la formula.
Parecen mucho mas potentes que las usadas anteriormente y se sabe que los rusos han estado trabajando duro en mejorar la eficiencia de las armas termobaricas, hasta lograr una equivalencia peso efecto comparada con el TNT superior a 6


----------



## Eslacaña (27 May 2022)

MAEZAL dijo:


> Hay que meter a Escocia en la UE



Sería el golpe de gracia de la UE a los hijos de la gran bretaña. El problema lo tendríamos aquí en España, no me quiero ni imaginar la matraca catalana y todo eso. 
Lo que podríamos hacer era hablar con el borrachín y ponerle las cosas claras, es decir, como el chiste del dentista, nos agarramos por loa huevetes y nos diríamos uno a otro: "nos vamos a llevar bien, ¿verdad?"


----------



## workforfood (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que termines o no termines no es importante, pero vamos, es que resulta ridiculo no ver la realidad del lio en el que se han metido en el Kremlin
> Independiente de cualquier otra consideración, tienes a Ucrania mantenida por.....más de 20 de los países con mayor potencia del mundo, tanto a nivel económico como militar...
> Si me pongo a pensar en una manera de debilitar a Rusia...es que esta es la mejor...
> 
> Además, lo he dicho mil veces, un foro es para debatir, sacar algún chascarrillo de algo con lo que no estés de acuerdo y sobre todo, para enfrentar opiniones...para chupar..."cosas", existen otros lugares



Partes de una premisa errónea piensa un poco porque Rusia está luchando con una fuerza de 80.000 hombres, lo de los 200.000 era falso desde el principio, en un país de 140 millones. Rusia le interesa una guerra larga híbrida y Ucrania no, por eso no para de pedir armamento y dinero. Hace tiempo que casi todos nos hemos dado cuenta que Rusia quiere alargar el conflicto máximo posible, quiere una guerra de desgaste.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Mediazona de Rusia hizo un video de las cosas saqueadas más extrañas que los soldados rusos han enviado a Rusia a través de servicios de mensajería. 

Mi favorito personal y el más revelador de todos ellos es un UAV Orlan nuevo en un estuche protector en el 0:08. 

Roban hasta sus propios drones de reconocimiento.


----------



## Salamandra (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vlad no cree en nada. Lo que pasa es que, a falta de ideología, con algo tiene que vestir la mona mientras transicionan a algo parecido al modelo chino, que se ha demostrado el más exitoso. Por eso se han inventado ese pastiche cutre de nacionalismo pseudoreligioso ....
> 
> El problema que va a tener es que, en el fondo, los rusos son unos putos vagos y no se van a poner currar como los chinos ...



Es otro practicista. El problema lo tiene en que tiene los problemas que arrastra desde las ventas de posesiones de la URSS a dolar cada una.

Tiene un montón de ricos tan ricos que no invierten en país y eso que fue listo recomprando el gas que andaba por manos europeas.

Si ahora se tiene que quedar más dinero dentro del país puede hacer "polos" o "directrices" de inversión, con copropiedad del Estado en vez de inversión, con cortapisas a la hora de vender a extranjeros etc. Puede contribuir y puede modelar parte de las infraestructuras y/o empresas.

Afortunadamente hoy Rusia no parte de pobreza extrema que aun anda coleando en China. Parte de mejores rentas, mejorar comiendo, con techo con calefacción barata, con una educación, una salud pública y teniendo infraestructuras muy potentes que es más fácil.

Por contra tiene que competir con la salida del talento, sanciones perpetuas y poca población y unas fronteras inmensas que le obligan a gastar en armamento mucho dinero.

El gasto en armamento lo ha canalizado medio bien porque son patentes que no pueden salir de Rusia, al menos con eso pueden contar.


----------



## Don Luriio (27 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Normal que Turquia no quiera que Grecia militarice unas islas que, primero, están en aguas que Turquía no reconoce como griegas, y segundo, que están justo frente de su costas, a solo cientos de metros.eie
> 
> Comprendo que en España nos resulte sorprendente y hasta incomprensible eso de defender los intereses o la seguridad de tu país, y si por ejemplo una lancha británica expulsa a los barcos españoles en las aguas frente a gibraltar, agachamos la cabeza y nos vamos... Pero muchos otros países no pasan por el aro tan facilmente
> 
> ...



La OTAN acabará como la liga de Delos, guerreando entre ellos y contra Atenas. Cuando una alianza militar crece sin control;Acaban destrozándose ellos mismos.


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Partes de una premisa errónea piensa un poco porque Rusia está luchando con una fuerza de 80.000 hombres, lo de los 200.000 era falso desde el principio, en un país de 140 millones. Rusia le interesa una guerra larga híbrida y Ucrania no, por eso no para de pedir armamento y dinero. Hace tiempo que casi todos nos hemos dado cuenta que Rusia quiere alargar el conflicto máximo posible, quiere una guerra de desgaste.



No, a Rusia no le interesa una guerra larga, las sanciones, a fin de cuentas, se notarán en el largo plazo, pero es que, una guerra larga equivale a mandar más y más gente al frente, lo que equivale a bajas y muertes, algo que una sociedad no suele tolerar. El problema principal es que cuando las "babuschkas" empiecen a recibir a sus hijos y nietos en ataudes...el problema es social, eso ha pasado siempre, en cualquier país y sociedad, a ningún país le "viene bien" ese escenario

Rusia ja empleado una fuerza pequeña por eso, y porque al principio pensaban que esto iba a caer rápido, por qué crees que se están dando esas movilizaciones con los chechenos? 

Si así fuera sería un problema para Rusia más que para Ucrania, que puede recibir material a cuentagotas aunque sea, con lo que la pérdida de recursos rusos puede tener un coste muy alto. El problema es que se han metido en una especie de chauvinismo nacionalista desde hace años, que no les permite recular ni de coña


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Es otro practicista. El problema lo tiene en que tiene los problemas que arrastra desde las ventas de posesiones de la URSS a dolar cada una.
> 
> Tiene un montón de ricos tan ricos que no invierten en país y eso que fue listo recomprando el gas que andaba por manos europeas.
> 
> ...




Los oligarcas en Rusia no cuentan, no son como aquí. Tienen CERO poder político. Ese es el menor de sus problemas. El problema va a ser que los rusos no son chinos. Ya se vió la cera que tuvo que repartir Stalin para ponerlos a trabajar en serio ....


----------



## circodelia2 (27 May 2022)

Maria Zajarova milfaza. 
....


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 May 2022)

Los medios leales al régimen de Kyiv informaron que los vehículos de combate de apoyo de tanques (BMPT) "Terminator" de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas entraron en batalla cerca de la ciudad de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Salamandra (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los oligarcas en Rusia no cuentan, no son como aquí. Tienen CERO poder político. Ese es el menor de sus problemas. El problema va a ser que los rusos no son chinos. Ya se vió la cera que tuvo que repartir Stalin para ponerlos a trabajar en serio ....



Pero necesidad de producir nada nuevo tampoco, les sale el dinero por las orejas. Es la América latina del siglo XX tan ricos que no necesitaban mover un dedo para seguir siendo los amos del cotarro por generaciones


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no veo que eso haya afectado mucho a los rusos: entran y salen de Ucrania cuando como quieren, ocupan ya la quinta parte del pais, están machacando su ejército, han destruido totalmente su industria militar, la civil no la han destruido del todo porque no les ha dao la gana y las sanciones económicas de occidente parece que le afectan entre poco y nada. Salvo mandar a sus ejércitos, esos 20 poco más pueden hacer ....
> 
> No veo a Rusia más débil .... al revés .... factura más que antes ... Si yo fuera Putin, a la vista de los problemas que esta situación ha generado en la UE, alargaría la guerra todo lo que pudiera.











Petroleras rusas recibirían las ganancias más cuantiosas desde 2013


Los gigantes energéticos rusos se han visto obligados a ofrecer grandes descuentos, ya que algunos compradores rechazaron los suministros




www.bloomberglinea.com


----------



## workforfood (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, a Rusia no le interesa una guerra larga, las sanciones, a fin de cuentas, se notarán en el largo plazo, pero es que, una guerra larga equivale a mandar más y más gente al frente, lo que equivale a bajas y muertes, algo que una sociedad no suele tolerar. El problema principal es que cuando las "babuschkas" empiecen a recibir a sus hijos y nietos en ataudes...el problema es social, eso ha pasado siempre, en cualquier país y sociedad, a ningún país le "viene bien" ese escenario
> 
> Rusia ja empleado una fuerza pequeña por eso, y porque al principio pensaban que esto iba a caer rápido, por qué crees que se están dando esas movilizaciones con los chechenos?
> 
> Si así fuera sería un problema para Rusia más que para Ucrania, que puede recibir material a cuentagotas aunque sea, con lo que la pérdida de recursos rusos puede tener un coste muy alto. El problema es que se han metido en una especie de chauvinismo nacionalista desde hace años, que no les permite recular ni de coña



Ucrania va a perder este año el 40% del PIB, si esto se alarga el año que viene el PIB de Ucrania no llegará ni al 20%. Cuanto PIB ha perdido Rusia? Ucrania está con respiración artificial y diálisis, el año que viene si esto sigue está en la morgue.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Si EEUU envia misiles de largo alcance no dudo que lo que yo consideraba que nunca iba a pasar quizás pase.


----------



## vermer (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia esta perdiendo su influencia en toda asia central
> Ha perdido para siempre Moldavia y Ucrania
> Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN
> Japon tomando vitaminas
> ...



Badajoz son unos 21.000 km2
Sólo Lugansk y Donets, prácticamente conquistadas 53.000 km2
Ahora suma el sur,....Pasan los 100.000 y sumando dìa a día.

No has escrito nada que no sea una completa majadería. Y ni conozco el tema ni la región. Ni simpatizo con Putin (si bien está haciendo lo lógico ante los cerdos anglos)

Una megacagada más de los matones EEUU

Oye, ¿ sabes cómo va el rublo? En Antonia3 y la Secta dicen que fatal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 May 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (27 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Draghi asegura que se acerca una crisis alimentaria «de proporciones gigantescas»
> 
> 
> Durante una llamada telefónica, Putin prometió desbloquear los envíos de trigo a cambio del levantamiento de sanciones
> ...



Pues deja de darle armas a los neo-nazis.


Verás que rápido se acaba la crisis.


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

El hijoPutin irá a por todas en Ucrania hasta su desmembración total. No tendría sentido dejar a Ucrania viva y en 15 años problema otra vez.


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero necesidad de producir nada nuevo tampoco, les sale el dinero por las orejas. Es la América latina del siglo XX tan ricos que no necesitaban mover un dedo para seguir siendo los amos del cotarro por generaciones



Lo que te quiero es que si tienen que prescindir de esa gente porque no colaboran, prescidirán. Algo parecido a lo que hacen los chinos con los Jack Ma de la vida cuando se rebelan: se los cargan, les quitan todo y ponen a otro más "razonable" al frente del negocio que sigue las directrices que le marcan.


----------



## circodelia2 (27 May 2022)

Good pieces tiene Maria Zajarova.


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hace tiempo que casi todos nos hemos dado cuenta que Rusia quiere alargar el conflicto máximo posible, quiere una guerra de desgaste



Oh, sí.
Todos vemos que Rusia busca ella sola con su PBI bananero desgastar a Ucrania.
Y al primer mundo.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

¿No teneis la sensacion que NADIE pone ni mas minimo esfuerzo en solucionar algo y parar esta guerra?? Solo echan mas leña al fuego!!


----------



## llabiegu (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> perdiera sus apoyos internacionales



España apoyos internacionales???  Una colonia no tiene mas que una bota militar encima, no existen apoyos y a los hechos me remito


----------



## JoséBatallas (27 May 2022)




----------



## pgas (27 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Brutal la respuesta de María zhajarova a los piratas anglos.













Thread by @jullietteBeau on Thread Reader App


@jullietteBeau: Por aquí comparto la respuesta rusa al señor Boris de Inglaterra. Boris Johnson, Primer Ministro de Inglaterra, rogó a Rusia por los mercenarios británicos capturados en Ucrania y aquí la respuesta d...…




threadreaderapp.com





Por aquí comparto la respuesta rusa al señor Boris de Inglaterra. Boris Johnson, Primer Ministro de Inglaterra, rogó a Rusia por los mercenarios británicos capturados en Ucrania y aquí la respuesta de Maria Zakharova, Ministra de Exterior rusa al señor Johnson:Boris Johnson
+ ha instado al gobierno ruso a tratar a los británicos detenidos en Marioupol mientras luchaban según él, junto a las fuerzas del gobierno ucraniano "con humanidad y compasión".Esto es lo que tenemos que decir al respecto: sabemos que ud. y su gobierno enviaron a sus súbditos
+ británicos a matar rusos y también ucranianos para inculpar a los rusos, pues sus flamantes mercenarios eran los especialistas en crear ese tipo de guerrilla, agredir con cohetes y armas a civiles ucranianos indefensos y poner a la prensa mediática que les es fiel a crear 
+ propaganda falsa y fomentar una rusofobia en quienes inocentemente les creen, pero debo aclararle que no les ha dado resultado ni su propaganda, ni sus agresiones en contra de la guerra especial ni a los militares rusos que defienden la seguridad de Rusia ante las ansias 
+ expansionistas que impone el imperio norteamericano. Ustedes enviaron asesinos no soldados a luchar por Ucrania, y ustedes mismos han hecho héroes a esos asesinos mercenarios, pero ahora que la realidad es otra los pretenden convertir en víctimas y usan su propaganda 
+ británica como un arma que no es leal en una guerra. Señor Johnson; no finja estar preocupado, pues es totalmente indiferente al destino de los británicos en dificultades, pues no bebían champán con usted en Downing Street, y no son conocidos suyos ni le importan, 
+ ¿Qué pueden esperar realmente de usted; protección, o solamente los quiere de regreso a su reino acaso en otra campaña de propaganda?Me gustaría decir esto a los británicos que se preocupan por sus paisanos: no se preocupen, Rusia los tiene y no son uno, no dos ni cien y es 
+ por eso que se preocupan, por qué si fuera uno no estaría usted dirigiéndose a nosotros de esa forma. Rusia no es una nación inhumana, con los prisioneros de guerra que están en los acuerdos de la convención para prisioneros de guerra, y lo que nuestras leyes y las leyes 
+ internacionales dictan, pero le recuerdo que esas leyes no involucran a los llamados mercenarios, pues ellos llegan con un fin q es el de matar sin importar nada, ni nadie, y a cada uno de ellos les llegará la hora de un juicio justo, y el momento de responder a sus acciones
+ y ningún gobierno podrá hacer nada por ellos, sin embargo puede estar usted y los británicos seguros que mientras no hayan sido juzgados, recibirán comida y bebidas, así como cualquier otra ayuda que puedan necesitar, al igual que otros mercenarios de otros países q hayan 
+ sido detenidos. Le recuerdo que la diferencia con los soldados combatientes ucranianos que luchan por Ucrania, regresarán a casa apenas haya terminado esta guerra especial. Pero los ucranianos de ideologías nazis que tratan mal, torturan y matan brutalmente a prisioneros de 
+ guerra rusos, humillan y también torturan a civiles q se niegan a ser parte de sus infames actos, las fuerzas armadas rusas están llegando a ellos y no los salvará ningún organismo hecho para defender bandidos, y agresores de las leyes internacionales y los derechos humanos..
+ Si no hubiera censura mediática en Gran Bretaña, todo ciudadano británico sabría que usted es responsable de que esos facistas neonazis causen genocidio entre los propios ucranianos, y ustedes les permiten actos que van en contra de las leyes internacionales a nuestros 
+ soldados y por ello deben ser castigados; también por la forma brutal de sus comportamientos al no liberar a civiles que usan como escudos. Es por eso q instamos a usted y a las autoridades británicas a tratar a los ciudadanos ucranianos "con humanidad y compasión", y apoyen 
+ a Rusia a librarlos de sus agresores nazis, y como dijo usted Boris Johnson, deteniendo la entrega de armas a Ucrania para esos asesinos de su propia gente, lo que debe pedir es clemencia para los civiles de Ucrania, Rusia en su ofensiva ha tratado de evitar dañar a civiles
+ Ucranianos y quienes los dañan, son esos que ustedes apoyan y ahora nos piden clemencia para ellos. Si Londres envía armas a Ucrania será para asesinar civiles ucranianos y rusos, entonces no debe tener esa seriedad de pedir humanidad para asesinos y pretenda que esa sea
+ "Humanidad"pida y defienda a la población de Ucrania, en vez de armas envíe alimentos, y piense cuantos ciudadanos ucranianos mueren como resultado de sus armas. Esto, la BBC nunca se lo dirá a los británicos. Digna respuesta de la vocera rusa.✌✌✌✌✌


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

La realidad es que las noticias sobre la guerra de Ucrania cada vez ocupan posiciones más secundarias y residuales en las ediciones digitales de la prensa española.


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pues deja de darle armas a los neo-nazis.
> 
> 
> Verás que rápido se acaba la crisis.



Lo que quieren es que Rusia regale su cosecha y además permita la llegada de barcos mercantes a puertos ucranianos sin que puedan ser revisados ni a la entrada ni a la salida ... Estoy seguro de que todo el mundo permitiría eso a sus enemigos en una guerra. Quieres gas ruso, pues paga rublos!!! Queréis trigo ruso, pues paga rublos y levanta sanciones!!! Van a morir muchos millones y como siempre son inocentes que no tenían que ver con la guerra .. Estais preparados para esto ...



Pues es lo que han provocado la UE y USA.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

De Reuters.
Cómo puede cambiar la retórica en cuestión de días, es acojonante.

*Ucrania necesita enfrentarse a la realidad y hablar con Putin, dice Zelenskiy*

KYIV, 27 de mayo (Reuters) - _El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskiy dijo el viernes que Ucrania no estaba ansiosa por hablar con Vladimir Putin de Rusia, pero que tiene que enfrentarse a la realidad de que esto probablemente será necesario para poner fin a la guerra.

"Hay cosas que discutir con el líder ruso. No te estoy diciendo que para mí nuestro pueblo esté ansioso por hablar con él, pero tenemos que enfrentarnos a las realidades de lo que estamos viviendo", dijo Zelenskiy en un discurso a un centro de estudios indonesio.

"¿Qué queremos de esta reunión... Queremos que nos devuelvan nuestras vidas... Queremos recuperar la vida de un país soberano dentro de su propio territorio", dijo, y agregó que Rusia aún no parecía estar lista para conversaciones de paz serias._


----------



## golden graham (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De Reuters.
> Cómo puede cambiar la retórica en cuestión de días, es acojonante.
> 
> *Ucrania necesita enfrentarse a la realidad y hablar con Putin, dice Zelenskiy*
> ...



ni caso, esta tarde dira lo contrario


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> He visto muchas imágenes sobre estas armas termobaricas, y de hecho he sido un gran "estudioso" del temas de los efectos de las armas y el targeting
> Estas son armas demoledoras
> Pero esta imagen me sugieren que puede que hayan "mejorado" la formula.
> Parecen mucho mas potentes que usadas anteriormente y se sabe que los rusos han estado trabajando duro en mejorar la eficiencia de las armas termobaricas, hasta lograr una equivalencia peso efecto comparada con el TNT superior a 6




Igual digo una tontería, pero… ¿Podría ser que la onda expansiva sea más visible si hay algo de niebla que si el día está despejado?


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De Reuters.
> Cómo puede cambiar la retórica en cuestión de días, es acojonante.
> 
> *Ucrania necesita enfrentarse a la realidad y hablar con Putin, dice Zelenskiy*
> ...



Pues imaginate como tiene que estar viendo la cosa, esta viendo o que hace lo posible por que paren los rusos o se queda sin medio país.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues imaginate como tiene que estar viendo la cosa, esta viendo o que hace lo posible por que paren los rusos o se queda sin medio país.




!!Vamos Putin!!, no frenes que Odessa ya se atisba en el horizonte.

Y que no se te olvide que Rusia " nació " en Kiev.


----------



## vil. (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿No teneis la sensacion que NADIE pone ni mas minimo esfuerzo en solucionar algo y parar esta guerra?? Solo echan mas leña al fuego!!



El manejar los tiempos es VITAL en cualquier aspecto vital...

Rusia en principio ofreció una propuesta, no parecía excesiva y europa sobre ella pudo intentar sacar réditos, de alguna manera, siempre que en lo esencial no cambiase mucho... nunca me pareció desproporcionada la petición... Rusia no hacía eso por casualidad, hubiese obtenido lo que pretendía y a cambio no hubiese supuesto más que un puñetazo en la mesa, pero... también habría renunciado a más por miedo, que no por otra cosa...

Habría un equilibrio...

Ahora piensa lo que está aconteciendo... 

Los rusos no sólo no tienen miedo ya a nada, sino que además nuestra base de NEGOCIACIÓN está en la práctica al descubierto, qué podemos ofrecer o qué podemos oponer???? 

Y el tiempo a favor de quíen juega... estamos entrando en el verano, hay que provisionar para el invierno... los rusos dicen que van a tener la mayor cosecha de cereales... y energía tienen en cantidades...

Qué ha dicho Dragui... no fue a hablar con Putin por intercambiar opiniones y tomarse un café... qué ha dicho????

Y si lo lees bien, qué es lo que en realidad está diciendo:

- Que se vienen problemas muy serios... 

Te lo traduzco, PUTIN NO CEDE y además se ha vuelto exigente...

Toda esta guerra es ECONOMÍA PURA Y DURA...

Rusia tiene una jugada ganadora... nosotros NO TENEMOS nada ya y conforme pase el tiempo vamos a tener menos... lo HODIDO de todo esto es que NO HAY nada OCULTO... no hay ningún as en la manga de nadie...

Está todo a la vista de todo el mundo... nadie puede engañar a nadie y... y... y...

A los mandatarios europeos les han dicho que están en fase terminal y no ACABAN DE DIGERIR la noticia... 

Hasta un hombre como Kissinger con sus 98 años ha tenido que ir a CONTARLES LO QUE HAY...

Europa ya no tiene que pensar en cómo salvar a Ucrania, o cómo hundir a los rusos, TIENE QUE CENTRARSE EN COMO VA A SOBREVIVIR... 

Y SEGUIMOS SIN ENTERARNOS... 

Da pavor...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Oh, sí.
> Todos vemos que Rusia busca ella sola con su PBI bananero desgastar a Ucrania.
> Y al primer mundo.



Meanwhile


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

Lo pongo también aquí, a mi entender está relacionado:


Excusa bastante estúpida, la verdad… Salvo que pienses que es un intento macarthyano de echarle la culpa al comeniños oficial de Estados Unidos, el loko Ivan.



_*Los fabricantes de fórmulas para bebés luchan por encontrar el ingrediente clave Aceite de girasol -- WSJ

*Ucrania había sido la principal fuente de aceite de girasol para fórmulas para bebés -- WSJ

**Los bloqueos de puertos rusos tienen envíos de aceite de girasol limitados para fórmula para bebés* -- WSJ_




_Tal vez la FED puede imprimir un poco _


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Todos los ejércitos las tienen. Los yankis las usan profusamente en sus guerras. Cómo sacas si no a las ratas de las madrigueras?


----------



## arriondas (27 May 2022)

Al Xavier Colás lo pillaron en su día en Twitter, cuando enlazó un articulo suyo... que básicamente consistía en copypastear un informe del Departamento de Estado de los EEUU que enviaban a todos los corresponsales. Ni por esas entonó el mea culpa, incluso se ponía chulito. Es un sinvergüenza, como los demás Hollister (la chupipandi de corresponsales españoles en Rusia) Encima ese ni está en Moscú...


----------



## Seronoser (27 May 2022)

Parece ser que los Bancos están avisando a sus clientes de retrasos en los pagos del Sepe…de al menos una semana.
Jodete Putin!!


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

fuente Italiana

*La OTAN renuncia a suministrar a Kiev cazabombarderos y tanques de fabricación occidental*
26 de mayo de 2022 por Editores en World Analysis

Los países miembros de la OTAN han acordado informalmente no suministrar ciertos tipos de armamento a Ucrania para evitar el riesgo de un choque entre Rusia y la Alianza Atlántica. Así lo confirmaron fuentes diplomáticas de la OTAN a la agencia de noticias alemana DPA. Según las fuentes, el acuerdo informal también se respetó por el temor de que en caso de represalias rusas no hubiera un apoyo total de los miembros de la Alianza.

Por ello, Polonia no suministró sus Mig 29 a Kiev en marzo. Hasta ahora, los miembros de la OTAN no han proporcionado tanques ni aviones de combate de tipo occidental. *Los Estados miembros de Europa del Este han enviado armas y equipos de tipo ruso/soviético a Ucrania.*

Al ser preguntado por DPA, un portavoz de la OTAN declinó hacer comentarios, subrayando que todas las decisiones sobre el suministro de armas son tomadas por cada uno de los Estados miembros. L*a noticia del acuerdo informal se produce en un momento en el que el gobierno alemán del socialdemócrata Olaf Scholz está siendo criticado por ralentizar la entrega de armas pesadas a Ucrania.

El subsecretario de Defensa alemán, Siemtje Moeller, declaró el domingo a la emisora ZDF que se había acordado en el seno de la OTAN no enviar vehículos de combate de infantería ni tanques occidentales a Kiev.*


El líder del grupo del SPD en el Bundestag, Wolfgang Hellmich, comentó la noticia de DPA, diciendo que la comisión de defensa había sido informada a mediados de mayo. A este respecto, explicó, la OTAN no ha tomado ninguna decisión formal porque son los Estados miembros, y no la Alianza, los que suministran las armas. T*odo el mundo ha respetado el acuerdo y "los que dicen lo contrario o no han escuchado bien o no dicen la verdad a sabiendas".*

A principios de mayo, Hellmich informó de que la OTAN había decidido "no suministrar tanques".

*Al parecer, Alemania baraja la hipótesis de suministrar a Kiev tanques Leopard 1A5, dados de baja por el Ejército alemán hace 20 años, así como orugas de combate Marder y vehículos autopropulsados antiaéreos Gepard.*


----------



## ZARGON (27 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (27 May 2022)

al nivel intelectual de rejón...


----------



## Argentium (27 May 2022)

*El ministro de Finanzas ruso, Siluanov: seguiremos pagando en rublos las obligaciones de los eurobonos del Estado*
14:18 || 27/05/2022


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

*No hay otra salida que la guerra. Analisis sobre EEUU*
Viernes, 27 Mayo 2022// En Conflicto, Destacado, Observador Internacional, Paz y Guerra Chris Hedges

PRINCETON, NUEVA JERSEY (Scheerpost) - Estados Unidos, como demuestra la votación casi unánime para proporcionar casi 40.000 millones de dólares en ayuda a Ucrania, está atrapado en la espiral de muerte del militarismo sin control. *No hay trenes de alta velocidad. No hay asistencia sanitaria universal. No hay un programa viable de ayuda a los Covid. No hay tregua para la inflación del 8,3%. No hay un programa de infraestructuras para reparar las carreteras y puentes en mal estado, lo que requiere 41.800 millones de dólares para arreglar los 43.586 puentes estructuralmente deficientes, que tienen una antigüedad media de 68 años. No a la amnistía de 1,7 billones de dólares de deuda estudiantil. No se aborda la desigualdad de ingresos. Ningún programa para alimentar a los 17 millones de niños que se acuestan con hambre cada noche. No hay un control racional de las armas ni se frena la epidemia de violencia nihilista y los tiroteos masivos. Ninguna ayuda para los 100.000 estadounidenses que mueren cada año por sobredosis. No hay un salario mínimo de 15 dólares por hora para contrarrestar 44 años de estancamiento salarial. No hay respiro en los precios de la gasolina, que se prevé que alcancen los 6 dólares por galón.*

La economía de guerra permanente, implantada desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ha destruido la economía privada, ha llevado a la nación a la bancarrota y ha despilfarrado billones de dólares de los contribuyentes. La monopolización del capital por parte de los militares ha aumentado la deuda de Estados Unidos a 30 billones de dólares, 6 billones más que el PIB de Estados Unidos, que es de 24 billones. El servicio de esta deuda cuesta 300.000 millones de dólares al año. *Hemos gastado más en el ejército, 813.000 millones de dólares hasta el año fiscal 2023, que los nueve países siguientes, incluidos China y Rusia, juntos.*

Estamos pagando un alto coste social, político y económico por nuestro militarismo. Washington observa pasivamente cómo Estados Unidos se empobrece moral, política, económica y físicamente, mientras China, Rusia, Arabia Saudí, India y otros países se encogen de hombros ante la tiranía del dólar estadounidense y la Sociedad para las Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias Mundiales (SWIFT), una red de mensajería que los bancos y otras instituciones financieras utilizan para enviar y recibir información, como las instrucciones de transferencia de dinero. *Una vez que el dólar estadounidense deje de ser la moneda de reserva del mundo, una vez que haya una alternativa al SWIFT, se producirá un colapso económico interno.* Forzará la contracción inmediata del imperio estadounidense, que cerrará la mayoría de sus casi 800 instalaciones militares en el extranjero. Marcará la muerte de la Pax Americana.

Demócrata o Republicano. No importa. La guerra es la razón de ser del Estado. El gasto militar extravagante se justifica en nombre de la "seguridad nacional". *Los casi 40.000 millones de dólares asignados a Ucrania, la mayoría de los cuales irán a parar a manos de fabricantes de armas como Raytheon Technologies, General Dynamics, Northrop Grumman, BAE Systems, Lockheed Martin y Boeing, son sólo el principio. *Los estrategas militares, según los cuales la guerra será larga y prolongada, hablan de una ayuda militar a Ucrania de cuatro o cinco mil millones de dólares al mes. Nos enfrentamos a amenazas existenciales. Pero estos no cuentan. El presupuesto propuesto para los Centros de Control y Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC) en el año fiscal 2023 es de 10.675 millones de dólares. El presupuesto propuesto para la Agencia de Protección del Medio Ambiente (EPA) es de 11.881 millones de dólares. Sólo Ucrania recibe más del doble de esta cantidad. Las pandemias y la emergencia climática son una idea tardía. La guerra es lo único que importa. Esta es una receta para el suicidio colectivo.

*Había tres frenos a la avaricia y la sed de sangre de la economía de guerra permanente que ya no existen*. La primera fue *la antigua ala liberal del Partido Demócrata,* liderada por políticos como el senador George McGovern, el senador Eugene McCarthy y el senador J. William Fulbright, que escribió La máquina de propaganda del Pentágono. Los autodenominados progresistas, una miserable minoría, en el Congreso actual, desde Barbara Lee, que fue la única que votó en la Cámara de Representantes y en el Senado en contra de una amplia autorización indefinida que permitía al Presidente ir a la guerra en Afganistán o en cualquier otro lugar, hasta Ilhan Omar, se alinean ahora obedientemente para financiar la última guerra por delegación. *El segundo freno han sido los medios de comunicación independientes y el mundo académico,* incluidos periodistas como I.F. Stone y Neil Sheehan y académicos como Seymour Melman, autor de The Permanent War Economy y Pentagon Capitalism: The Political Economy of War. *En tercer lugar, y quizás el más importante, fue un movimiento organizado contra la guerra, dirigido por líderes religiosos* como Dorothy Day, Martin Luther King Jr. y Phil y Dan Berrigan, así como por grupos como Estudiantes por una Sociedad Democrática (SDS). Comprendieron que el militarismo incontrolado era una enfermedad mortal.

Ninguna de estas fuerzas de oposición, que no revirtieron la economía de guerra permanente pero limitaron sus excesos, existe ahora. Los dos partidos en el poder han sido comprados por las multinacionales, especialmente los contratistas militares. La prensa es hipócrita y servil con la industria bélica. Los propagandistas de la guerra permanente, en su mayoría procedentes de think tanks de derechas ricamente financiados por la industria bélica, junto con antiguos oficiales del ejército y de los servicios de inteligencia, son citados o entrevistados exclusivamente como expertos militares. El programa "Meet the Press" de la NBC emitió el 13 de mayo un segmento en el que funcionarios del Center for a New American Security (CNAS) simulaban cómo sería una guerra con China para Taiwán.

La cofundadora del CNAS, Michèle Flournoy, que apareció en el segmento de juegos de guerra de "Meet the Press" y que está siendo considerada por Biden para dirigir el Pentágono, escribió en 2020 Foreign Affairs que *Estados Unidos debe desarrollar "la capacidad de amenazar de forma creíble con hundir todos los barcos navales, submarinos y buques mercantes de China en el Mar de China Meridional en un plazo de 72 horas*".

*El puñado de antimilitaristas y críticos del imperio en la izquierda, como Noam Chomsky, y en la derecha, como Ron Paul, han sido declarados persona non grata por los medios de comunicación complacientes*. La clase liberal se ha replegado al activismo de boutique, donde las cuestiones de clase, capitalismo y militarismo se abandonan en favor de la "borradura de la cultura", el multiculturalismo y la política de identidad. Los liberales están apoyando la guerra en Ucrania. Al menos al principio de la guerra con Irak, se sumaron a importantes protestas callejeras. Ucrania está siendo aclamada como la última cruzada por la libertad y la democracia contra el nuevo Hitler. Me temo que hay pocas esperanzas de detener o limitar los desastres que se están orquestando a nivel nacional y mundial. Los neoconservadores y los intervencionistas liberales cantan al unísono a favor de la guerra. *Biden ha nombrado a estos belicistas, cuya actitud hacia la guerra nuclear es terriblemente arrogante, para dirigir el Pentágono, el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y el Departamento de Estado.*


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania va a perder este año el 40% del PIB, si esto se alarga el año que viene el PIB de Ucrania no llegará ni al 20%. Cuanto PIB ha perdido Rusia? Ucrania está con respiración artificial y diálisis, el año que viene si esto sigue está en la morgue.



Ucrania va a dejar de existir como país, eso lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y lo sabe cualquiera minimante informado, al menos en la forma en la que la hemos conocido hasta ahora
Si ahora mismo Rusia, dedicase todos sus esfuerzos económicos a reconstruir y revitalizar...pongamos el este de Ucrania estaría bien para ellos, aunque un país así no es fácil de hacerlo, es algo que se puede hacer...eso sí, para revitalizar de verdad la zona de Dombass, por ejemplo, sería necesaria mucha inversión...también procedente del extranjero. 
Aunque la minería sea algo muy productivo en la zona, está claro que tiene que haber de todo y, como siempre, la economía termina siendo algo que va sin un carácter geopolítico, ya que termina siendo las pequeñas decisiones de los cuidadanos.
Pero bueno, aun con todo, es algo posible, "aguantable", desde el punto de vista ruso y más aún en la zona, con lo que han pasado en los anteriores años
Ojo, eso no sería tan fácil en las otras zonas, ya que no están acostumbrados a ello, pero bueno, admitamos que la propaganda nacionalista rusa ha funcionado (de hecho, lo ha hecho en muchos sectores de occidente, para qué nos vamos a engañar
Pero si a eso le añades una guerra de desgaste, con frentes, con escasez durante meses o años, la situación, para eso se vuelve más compleja
Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que eso significa recursos, que por mucho que quieras, no puedes depender de China exclusivamente
Por otro lado tienes a Ucrania, que ha sabido ganar la guerra de la propaganda, que es exactamente lo que provoca esa ayuda. Ese "impass" hace que, sin poder "salvarse", si termine siendo una mosca muy cojonera en los huevos de Rusia
Es que, esto, además, no es nuevo, lo vimos en Afganistan con la propia URSS..cuanto más tiempo se tarde, mayores son las opciones de que termine triunfando una de las "revoluciones de colores" que tanto os gusta repetir por aquí...pero no de la CIA, sino derivada de una situación sin salida para el pueblo !"ruso ucraniano" y ruso finalmente....por mucho que en la UE lo estemos pasando como el horto, es indiferente una situación de la otra


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania va a perder este año el 40% del PIB, si esto se alarga el año que viene el PIB de Ucrania no llegará ni al 20%. Cuanto PIB ha perdido Rusia? Ucrania está con respiración artificial y diálisis, el año que viene si esto sigue está en la morgue.



Ucrania va a dejar de existir como país, eso lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y lo sabe cualquiera minimante informado, al menos en la forma en la que la hemos conocido hasta ahora
Si ahora mismo Rusia, dedicase todos sus esfuerzos económicos a reconstruir y revitalizar...pongamos el este de Ucrania estaría bien para ellos, aunque un país así no es fácil de hacerlo, es algo que se puede hacer...eso sí, para revitalizar de verdad la zona de Dombass, por ejemplo, sería necesaria mucha inversión...también procedente del extranjero. 
Aunque la minería sea algo muy productivo en la zona, está claro que tiene que haber de todo y, como siempre, la economía termina siendo algo que va sin un carácter geopolítico, ya que termina siendo las pequeñas decisiones de los cuidadanos.
Pero bueno, aun con todo, es algo posible, "aguantable", desde el punto de vista ruso y más aún en la zona, con lo que han pasado en los anteriores años
Ojo, eso no sería tan fácil en las otras zonas, ya que no están acostumbrados a ello, pero bueno, admitamos que la propaganda nacionalista rusa ha funcionado (de hecho, lo ha hecho en muchos sectores de occidente, para qué nos vamos a engañar
Pero si a eso le añades una guerra de desgaste, con frentes, con escasez durante meses o años, la situación, para eso se vuelve más compleja
Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que eso significa recursos, que por mucho que quieras, no puedes depender de China exclusivamente
Por otro lado tienes a Ucrania, que ha sabido ganar la guerra de la propaganda, que es exactamente lo que provoca esa ayuda. Ese "impass" hace que, sin poder "salvarse", si termine siendo una mosca muy cojonera en los huevos de Rusia
Es que, esto, además, no es nuevo, lo vimos en Afganistan con la propia URSS..cuanto más tiempo se tarde, mayores son las opciones de que termine triunfando una de las "revoluciones de colores" que tanto os gusta repetir por aquí...pero no de la CIA, sino derivada de una situación sin salida para el pueblo !"ruso ucraniano" y ruso finalmente....por mucho que en la UE lo estemos pasando como el horto, es indiferente una situación de la otra


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

Sobre las palabras de Kissinger en Davos, reclamando que se le conceda territorios a Rusia,
Igor Panarin evalua la iniciativa de Kissinger asegurando que hay que esperar concesiones
de Occidente, porque no es mas que una trampa. Que la operación especial debe completarse,
y la OTAN regresar a las posiciones de 1997; de lo contrario, solo habría un alivio muy temporal
en los frentes y en el ámbito internacional. Tan breve que no habría tiempo para disfrutar de este
fugaz momento. Sin embargo, dice, la idea de Kissinger indica que Occidente anda buscando
la campana para suspender el conflicto durante un tiempo, ya que se les está amontonando
los problemas. Tanto en EEUU como en Europa.


----------



## arriondas (27 May 2022)

Al parecer, ya están dando por hecha la derrota de Ucrania y centrándose en los siguientes escenarios:









Ya se prepara una nueva guerra para después de ‎la derrota frente a Rusia, por Thierry Meyssan


A pesar de las apariencias de unidad entre los miembros de la OTAN y de la supuesta ‎consolidación de ese bloque militar con la eventual admisión de nuevos países, varios ‎actores importantes ya buscan su propio modus vivendi. Los que no están cegados ‎por su propia propaganda ya saben que su...




www.voltairenet.org





_Ocupando un lugar destacado en el escenario, la OTAN afirma que la «locura de Putin» ha ‎acabado fortaleciéndola. Ucrania, que sigue recibiendo armamento de Occidente, ha emprendido ‎una contraofensiva y está rechazando al «invasor». En el plano internacional, las sanciones ‎están dando resultados. Sintiéndose amenazadas, Finlandia y Suecia, han decidido convertirse en ‎miembros de la alianza atlántica. Y en Rusia... los rusos derrocarán al «dictador». ‎

Esta bella narrativa está en abierta contradicción con la realidad de los hechos. La verdad es que ‎lo que llega al frente es sólo una tercera parte del armamento que Occidente envía a Ucrania. ‎Pero el ejército ucraniano está agotado y está retrocediendo en todas partes, algunos éxitos ‎aislados aquí y allá no modifican ese panorama general. Sin embargo, dos terceras partes del ‎armamento occidental, principalmente el armamento pesado, ya está disponible en el ‎mercado negro de los Balcanes, sobre todo en Kosovo y en Albania, que se han convertido en ‎las principales plazas del tráfico de armas. ‎

Otro hecho es que las sanciones occidentales están a punto de desatar hambrunas, no en Rusia ‎sino en el resto del mundo, sobre todo en África.‎

Y, en el seno mismo de la alianza atlántica, Turquía y Croacia se oponen a la admisión de nuevos ‎miembros. Si bien no parece imposible convencer a esos dos países para que den finalmente ‎luz verde a la ampliación de la OTAN, su consentimiento tendrá como precio ciertos cambios ‎políticos radicales que Occidente siempre ha rechazado. ‎

Aunque Rusia será seguramente lo bastante sabia como para celebrarla con discreción, como ya ‎lo hizo en Siria, la victoria rusa se verá como el fracaso de la mayor fuerza militar de toda ‎la Historia: la OTAN. Y será una victoria indiscutible ya que la alianza atlántica se ha implicado ‎físicamente en Ucrania, mientras que en Siria se mantuvo más bien gravitando alrededor del ‎conflicto. ‎

El resultado será que numerosos Estados vasallos de Washington van a tratar de distanciarse. ‎Es posible que sus dirigentes civiles se mantengan mentalmente orientados hacia Occidente pero ‎sus jefes militares se volverán más rápidamente hacia Moscú o Pekín. En los años venideros ‎habrá una redistribución de las cartas y no será cosa de pasar de un alineamiento junto ‎a Washington a un nuevo alineamiento junto a los nuevos vencedores sino de crear un mundo ‎multipolar donde cada cual será responsable de sí mismo. ‎

Lo que está en juego no es una redefinición de las zonas de influencia sino el fin de la mentalidad ‎que ve una jerarquía entre los pueblos. ‎

Desde ese punto de vista, es fascinante observar la retórica occidental. Son numerosos los ‎expertos del mundo anterior que nos explican que Rusia quiere reconstruir su imperio. Nos ‎aseguran que ya reconquistó Osetia y Crimea y que ahora está atacando el Donbass. ‎Pero esos “expertos” en realidad “reconstruyen” la historia apoyándose en frases que atribuyen ‎falsamente al presidente Vladimir Putin. Todos los que realmente estudian la Rusia ‎contemporánea saben que lo que afirma esa gente es falso. El regreso de Crimea a la ‎Federación Rusa y las venideras incorporaciones de Osetia, del Donbass y de Transnistria ‎no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con la “reconstrucción” de un imperio sino con la ‎reconstitución de la nación rusa, desmembrada durante el derrumbe de la URSS.‎

En ese contexto, una pequeña parte de los dirigentes occidentales comienza a cuestionar las ‎decisiones del amo estadounidense. Ese fenómeno ya pudo verse, durante un trimestre, al final ‎del mandato del presidente francés Nicolas Sarkozy. Viendo el desastre que había contribuido a ‎provocar en Libia y su posterior fracaso en Siria, Sarkozy aceptó en aquel momento negociar ‎una paz separada con el gobierno sirio. Pero Washington, furioso ante esa muestra de ‎independencia, organizó la derrota electoral de Sarkozy, favoreciendo a Francois Hollande. ‎Al llegar a la presidencia de la República Francesa, Hollande reactivó la maquinaria occidental ‎de guerra contra Siria por 10 largos años. Fue precisamente entonces cuando Rusia ‎se comprometió a intervenir en Siria. En 2 años, Moscú terminó de perfeccionar sus nuevas ‎armas y acudió en ayuda de Siria, que luchaba contra los yihadistas armados por las potencias ‎occidentales… y dirigidos por la OTAN desde su Allied Land Command en Turquía.‎

Si bien los eslóganes de la OTAN se repiten sin descando en la prensa occidental, nuestros ‎estudios sobre los antecedentes y el papel de los banderistas en la Ucrania actual han circulado ‎ampliamente entre los dirigentes del mundo entero. Sabiendo ya que los banderistas son ‎en realidad neonazis, numerosos “aliados” de Washington se niegan ahora a respaldarlos. Ahora ‎estiman que, en esa lucha, la razón está del lado de Rusia. Alemania, Francia e Italia ya han ‎autorizado algunos miembros de sus gobiernos a conversar con Rusia, sin aportar cambios, ‎por ahora, a la política oficial de sus países. Al menos esos tres Estados miembros de la OTAN ‎ya están inmersos, con prudencia, en un doble juego. Si la cosa se pone fea para la OTAN, esos ‎tres países serán los primeros cambiar de casaca. ‎

Lo mismo está sucediendo con el Vaticano, que estuvo a punto de llamar a una nueva ‎cruzada contra la «Tercera Roma» (Moscú) y divulgó fotos del papa rezando con esposas de ‎banderistas miembros del regimiento Azov. En este momento, la Santa Sede ya se ha puesto ‎en contacto no sólo con el patriarca de la iglesia ortodoxa rusa sino también con el Kremlin. ‎

Todos esos contactos, por muy discretos que sean, molestan a Washington, que trata de apartar ‎los emisarios secretos. Pero el hecho de ser oficialmente objeto de purgas, en realidad amplía el ‎margen de maniobra de esos emisarios para negociar. Lo importante es que puedan rendir ‎cuentas de lo que hacen ante quienes los comisionan. Por supuesto, ese es un juego peligroso –‎así lo demuestra la derrota electoral del ya mencionado Sarkozy, así castigado por haber tratado ‎de actuar sin permiso de su patrón estadounidense. ‎

*HIPÓTESIS 1: LA AMPLIACIÓN DE LA OTAN CONFIRMARÍA QUE HA CAMBIADO DE OBJETIVO*
‎

Tratemos de tomar algo de distancia de lo que está sucediendo para ver cuál puede ser la ‎evolución de los acontecimientos. ‎

Para que Turquía y Croacia acepten que Finlandia y Suecia se conviertan en miembros de ‎la OTAN, esa alianza bélica tendría que aceptar ciertas condiciones:
Turquía exige:
1- Que el PKK (Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán) y el Hizmet –la organización de ‎Fethullah Gulen– sean incluidos en las listas de organizaciones terroristas y que ‎sus miembros sean arrestados y entregados a las autoridades turcas;‎
2- que la industria militar turca sea admitida nuevamente en el programa de fabricación ‎del avión estadounidense de combate F-35.‎
Croacia exige:
3- Que se modifique la ley electoral en Bosnia-Herzegovina para que la minoría croata ‎obtenga la igualdad política. ‎

En el caso de Turquía hay que resaltar que

El PKK no representa a los kurdos de Turquía en general sino a ciertos grupos. El PKK fue ‎inicialmente un partido marxista-leninista que luchó contra la dictadura militar turca durante la ‎guerra fría. Posteriormente, luego del encarcelamiento de su líder histórico y la disolución de ‎la URSS, el PKK cambió de bando y se convirtió en un partido libertario al servicio del ‎Pentágono en el Medio Oriente. El PKK de hoy es una milicia mercenaria que sirve de coartada a ‎la ocupación estadounidense en ciertas regiones de Siria. Incluirlo en las listas de organizaciones ‎terroristas equivaldría a tener que retirar las fuerzas militares que Estados Unidos mantiene ‎ilegalmente en Siria… y devolver al gobierno sirio los pozos de petróleo.‎

El predicador turco Fethullah Gulen es el padre espiritual de una extensa organización caritativa ‎presente en numerosos países. Su extradición a Turquía desde Estados Unidos, donde ‎actualmente reside, y clasificar su organización como terrorista sería privar a la CIA de “ojos” y de influencia en ‎numerosos países africanos y en naciones asiáticas con poblaciones turcoparlantes. Washington ‎sólo podría aceptar eso si el AfriCom ya estuviese desplegado en África… pero todavía está ‎‎“exilado” en Alemania. Washington está enfrascado en negociaciones para implantar el AfriCom ‎en Somalilandia, a cambio de garantizar reconocimiento internacional a ese Estado ‎no reconocido [1]. ‎

Habida cuenta de la larga serie de atentados que el PKK ha cometido en Turquía y el papel ‎protagónico que tuvo el Hizmet –actuando por cuenta de la CIA– en el intento de asesinato ‎contra el presidente Erdogan (en julio de 2016) y en la subsiguiente intentona golpista, las ‎exigencias del gobierno turco sobre esas dos organizaciones están plenamente justificadas.

Nada costaría readmitir a Turquía entre los países que participan en la fabricación del F-35. ‎Pero su exclusión fue un castigo por haber adquirido el sistema antiaéreo ruso S-400. Complacer ‎a Turquía con tal de ampliar la OTAN frente a Rusia sería, como mínimo, contradictorio. ‎Además, aceptar como participante en la fabricación del F-35 un país que no ha tenido reparos ‎en criticar la supuesta calidad de ese aparato es, cuando menos, embarazoso. ‎

Sobre la exigencia de Croacia, hay que recordar lo siguiente:‎

Bosnia-Herzegovina fue creada por iniciativa de los straussianos (los seguidores del filósofo Leo ‎Strauss incrustados en las administraciones estadounidenses [2]). De hecho, el straussiano ‎Richard Perle no participó en los acuerdos de Dayton como estadounidense sino como miembro ‎de la delegación bosnia. Conforme al pensamiento de los straussianos, Bosnia-Herzegovina fue ‎concebida como una entidad homogénea, así que la minoría croata (15% de la población) hoy ‎está condenada al ostracismo, su lengua no es reconocida y ni siquiera dispone de ‎representantes políticos. Pero aceptar la exigencia de Croacia significaría cuestionar las razones ‎que los straussianos invocaron para organizar las guerras en Yugoslavia –separar las etnias que ‎convivían en la antigua Yugoslavia y crear allí países con poblaciones homogéneas. Y quienes ‎están manejando el conflicto en Ucrania son precisamente los straussianos. ‎

Suponiendo que se acepten las tres condiciones que Turquía y Croacia plantean, o que sean ‎derrocados los dirigentes que las formulan, la ampliación de la OTAN con la entrada de Finlandia ‎y Suecia confirmaría el cambio de naturaleza de ese bloque militar. La OTAN ya no sería una ‎estructura creada para estabilizar la región del Atlántico Norte, como se estipula en su texto ‎fundador –lo cual llevó a otro presidente ruso, Boris Yeltsin, a plantearse seriamente, en 1995, ‎la posibilidad de solicitar la admisión de Rusia. Más bien, la OTAN terminaría así su mutación, ‎convirtiéndose definitivamente en una administración militar estadounidense del imperio ‎occidental de Washington. ‎


*HIPÓTESIS 2: EL VERDADERO OBJETIVO DE LAS SANCIONES Y DE LA AYUDA MILITAR OCCIDENTALES ES ‎PREPARAR NUEVOS CONFLICTOS*
‎
Observemos ahora las verdaderas consecuencias de las sanciones occidentales. ‎
Las medidas tendientes a excluir a Rusia del sistema financiero internacional no están ‎perjudicando a ese país. Rusia sigue importando y exportando según sus necesidades pero ‎se ha visto obligada a cambiar de proveedores y de clientes. Está poniendo rápidamente ‎en marcha un equivalente del sistema SWIFT con los otros países del grupo BRICS (Brasil, la India, ‎China y Sudáfrica) pero ya no puede comerciar directamente con el resto del mundo. En África ya ‎es imposible comprar fertilizantes de base potásica… porque Rusia y Bielorrusia son ‎los principales exportadores. La hambruna toca a las puertas y el secretario general de la ONU, ‎Antonio Guterres, ha dado la voz de alarma [3] solicitando a las potencias occidentales que ‎levanten el embargo contra los fertilizantes de base potásica.‎
Lo más probable es que en Washington decidan mantener su política… y el hambre provocará ‎nuevas guerras, y también nuevas oleadas de migrantes hacia la Unión Europea. ‎
Parece sorprendente que, aun después de la caída de Mariupol, Estados Unidos haya decidido ‎mantener el envío de 40 000 millones de dólares para Ucrania, donde ya ‎ha perdido otros 14 000 millones. En realidad, dos terceras partes de todo nunca llegó al destino anunciado –ha sido desviado y hoy se amontona en Kosovo y en Albania. ‎Allí habrá en poco tiempo alrededor de 18 000 millones de dólares en armamento. Tenemos ‎entonces dos opciones: creer que el Pentágono está botando el dinero por la ventana… o que ‎está invirtiéndolo al sustraer ese gigantesco arsenal al control del Congreso. ‎
Si seguimos analizando los hechos, veremos que la subsecretaria de Estado, la straussiana ‎Victoria Nuland, viajó el 11 de mayo a Marruecos para presidir allí una reunión de la «Coalición ‎global contra Daesh», en la que participaron 85 países enviando sus ministros de Exteriores. ‎De manera totalmente predecible, la señora Nuland dijo allí que el Emirato Islámico (Daesh) está ‎resurgiendo, pero no en el Medio Oriente sino en el Sahel, e invitó los participantes a unirse a ‎Estados Unidos para luchar contra ese enemigo. Como ya todos han podido comprobar el apoyo ‎masivo que Estados Unidos aportó a los yihadistas de Daesh en Irak y en Siria, todos los diplomáticos presentes entendieron que la tormenta no tardará en caer sobre el Sahel. Para ‎desencadenarla, el Pentágono necesita armas, muchas armas, y no quiere que vuelvan a ‎atraparlo “con las manos en la masa” mientras arma otra vez a los yihadistas. Así que hay ‎grandes probabilidades de que el armamento oficialmente destinado a Ucrania y desviado hacia ‎los Balcanes acabe en el Sahel. ‎
Una guerra en el Sahel no será “problemática” porque no afectará a las grandes potencias y las ‎víctimas serán “sólo” africanos. Esa guerra durará mientras la alimenten y ningún aliado de ‎Washington se atreverá a señalar que ese conflicto existe desde que se invadió y se destruyó ‎Libia. ‎
Y todo podrá seguir como antes. Al menos para una parte de la humanidad, el mundo seguirá ‎siendo unipolar… con Washington como centro. ‎

Thierry Meyssan_


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los oligarcas en Rusia no cuentan, no son como aquí. Tienen CERO poder político. Ese es el menor de sus problemas. El problema va a ser que los rusos no son chinos. Ya se vió la cera que tuvo que repartir Stalin para ponerlos a trabajar en serio ....



Como decía un ruso al respecto: En Rusia ya no hay oligarcas, solo multimillonarios.
Básicamente, porque los oligarcas ejercen poder político y ya no pueden hacerlo hoy
en Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

. Ministro de Finanzas ruso: Inversores de países inamistosos no podrán retirar fondos hasta que se descongelen las reservas internacionales de Rusia


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De Reuters.
> Cómo puede cambiar la retórica en cuestión de días, es acojonante.
> 
> *Ucrania necesita enfrentarse a la realidad y hablar con Putin, dice Zelenskiy*
> ...



Ese tiempo se acabó. Ahora toca capitular, y acompañado de Blinken o Biden. 
Es lo que hay.


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

La "crisis alimentaria" es otra pata del famoso "reset".
Recuerden aquella sentencia del Kissinger: "si controlas los alimentos, controlas los pueblos"


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

¿Alguien tiene a mano la entrevista esa?

_Sergey Lapko, un comandante ucraniano que recientemente concedió una franca entrevista al Washington Post, ha sido destituido de su cargo y aparentemente arrestado._


----------



## ZARGON (27 May 2022)




----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Badajoz son unos 21.000 km2
> Sólo Lugansk y Donets, prácticamente conquistadas 53.000 km2
> Ahora suma el sur,....Pasan los 100.000 y sumando dìa a día.
> 
> ...





Ahhh

Fijate


Ha conquistado Extremadura y Salamanca
Destruidas y arrasadas
Vaciadas

Y ha perdido cualquier futura influen ia en el resto de Ucrania, Moldavia y ni cuento Polonia o las balticas 

Con Asia central distanciandose
Finlandia en la OTAN bloqueando junto on suecia cualquier salida al Atlántico


----------



## Mabuse (27 May 2022)

De hambrunas sabe el hijo de Satanás este, no ha parado de provocarlas.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo que tu digas, ya veremos en un futuro... De momento yo no tengo que discutir nada más contigo.




La UE crecerá este año el 2%
Rusia decrecera el 8% reconocido por ellos. ya sera mas


Rusia empanranada en 145 millones de habitantes, los mismos desde 1985

Que pasa hijos de puta que os molestan que os lleven la contraria? Ratas traidoras

Rojos

Ya pateamos el culo ruso en 1936



Rojos de mierda
Bolcheviques soviéticos 



Tendremos que limpiar España de bastardos otra vez
Y enviaros a vuestra URSS


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Sopa con hondas el pobre Johnson, suerte que ya estará bien cocido a estas horas, pues no le gusta un buen escocés!!




Si, si. Pero jovencito y q venga con faldita.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La UE crecerá este año el 2%
> Rusia decrecera el 8% reconocido por ellos. ya sera mas
> 
> 
> ...



La UE un 2%? Me descojono...

Por cierto, evoluciona, el siglo XX terminó hace 22 años y tu te has quedado a mediados del XX


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Por otro lado tienes a Ucrania, que ha sabido ganar la guerra de la propaganda, que es exactamente lo que provoca esa ayuda. *Ese "impass"



Ahí te equivocas. La guerra, en caso de producirse, y la ayuda por parte de la OTAN, estaban decididas de antemano. La OTAN era plenamente consciente de que todo lo que estaban haciendo en Ucrania durante los últimos 8 años acababa en guerra si o si, o en la improbable bajada de pantalones de los rusos. Para lo que sirve la propaganda ukra y occidental es para que la gente en occidente compre nuestra implicación en la guerra. Para que la gente acepte sus consecuencias con más disposición de ánimo.

Por otra parte esa "guerra de la propaganda" no ha existido. Dificilmente se puede hablar de "guerra" entre dos partes cuando la voz de una de ellas se elimina de los medios de comunicación. Supongo que en Rusia pasará lo mismo pero al revés.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 May 2022)

Tremendo vídeo con ataques del dron Orión.

t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/2612

Finalmente, han comenzado a aparecer videos profesionales del uso del UAV "Orion" (Pacer), el dron ruso más moderno. Mucho más efectivo que "Bayraktar", es casi desconocido en los círculos públicos. Rusia tiene algo de qué enorgullecerse, solo queda expandir los volúmenes de producción varias veces.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El manejar los tiempos es VITAL en cualquier aspecto vital...
> 
> Rusia en principio ofreció una propuesta, no parecía excesiva y europa sobre ella pudo intentar sacar réditos, de alguna manera, siempre que en lo esencial no cambiase mucho... nunca me pareció desproporcionada la petición... Rusia no hacía eso por casualidad, hubiese obtenido lo que pretendía y a cambio no hubiese supuesto más que un puñetazo en la mesa, pero... también habría renunciado a más por miedo, que no por otra cosa...
> 
> ...



Si

Lo que ti digas pedazo de mierda 


La realidad es que Europa vivio de espaldas a Rusia durante 40 añs y crecio como una cerda disfrutando se una calidad de vida que el ruso medio no ha visto en su alcoholizada vida


Que ellos van a decrecer un 8% y nosotros valos a crcer un 2%

Que Ucrania despues de una guerrabque no duraria ni 10 dias que digo 10 dias
Si el 25 de febrero muchos ya veian tanques por el centro de Kiev
3 meses despues Ucrania sigue controlando mas del 80% del pais y ninguna de sus 5 grandes ciudades ha caido.
Rusia es ya incapaz de atacar el oeste de Ucrania incluida su capital

Y ese 12% de Ucrania que rusia tiene desde feberero lo conquisto en los primeros 10 dias. Desde entonces o ha perdido territorio o esta estancada salvo minimos avances


Y Rusia siquisiera conquistaría toda Europa en un mes entre celebración popular


Frase repetida aqui por bastardos traidores y agentes de Moscu durante años

Por cierto sigo sin ver ni una puta manifestacion prorursa en el territorio "liberado". Donde estan? 



Tu subnormal sigue pensandp que la rica Europa vive de Rusia y la necesita para sobrevivir 

Como si nadie mas tuviera gas y petroleo
Como si nadie mas tuviera cereales
Como si ahoranun pais de mierda que apenaa produce nada fuera el centro de comercio mundial


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (27 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Tremendo vídeo con ataques del dron Orión.
> 
> t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/2612
> 
> Finalmente, han comenzado a aparecer videos profesionales del uso del UAV "Orion" (Pacer), el dron ruso más moderno. Mucho más efectivo que "Bayraktar", es casi desconocido en los círculos públicos. Rusia tiene algo de qué enorgullecerse, solo queda expandir los volúmenes de producción varias veces.



El " machaca trincheras" lo llamaría yo.

_Tanto cavar p'a nà_. Dirán los ucronazis


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si es cierta esa respuesta, menuda ostia en todos los morros se ha llevado el despeinao.



Le ha faltado decir más :

Los mercenarios no están ahí de forma espontánea. Están ahí de forma premeditada.

Primero hay q indicar que la mayoría son asesores militares británicos Otan o directamente enviados por UK. Cuando son capturados son voluntarios british según lo pactado.

Aunque fueran mercenarios son tutelados por UK. Se encargan de tener equipamiento completo. Se convierten en transmisores de conocimiento de combate . La idea de los escudos humanos y tomar las ciudades como punto de defensa es idea suya.

Pero más aún, su ideología es también de ultraderecha, incluso nazi. Por ello se prestan a este trabajo.No me extrañaría q métodos de Azov hayan sido enseñados por estos "chicos tan simpáticos" que nombraba un español que lucha a al lado de DRP. Se ve que los mercenarios polacos a los prisioneros los metían en una zanja, dos tiros al estómago y después le daban su móvil para q llamara a su familia para que enviaran un rescate.

Por cierto Bernard Henry Levy no estaba en Azovstal ?


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE un 2%? Me descojono...
> 
> Por cierto, evoluciona, el siglo XX terminó hace 22 años y tu te has quedado a mediados del XX




Previsiones del bce y otros organismos

A mediadoa del xx te quedaras tú bolchevique

España tiene mas potencial industrial que Rusia
España

Pais de materias primas a lo Nigeria

La suma de Europa, Reino Unido, EEUU, Canada, Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia y Nueva Zelanda sigue sumando mas del 50% del pib

A eso a sumar muchos paises de mierda que siguen viviendo de occidente 


Mexico puede ser muy rojo, pero si se le ocurre negociar nada con Rusia solo tienen que esperar una llamada de la casa blqnca para ponerse rectos. Mexico vive y depende de EEUU.
Argentina lo hace del FMI

Aqui los prorrusos se oiensan que para Rusia es lo mismo comerciar con Alemania a 3 dias en barco de san Petersburgo y a 12 horas de autovia que con India


Cuantos dias tarda un buque mercante entre San Petersburgo y Bombay?
Cuanto suma el coste del producto?


Que conexiones ferroviarias, viales, electricas y gasisticas tienen con China?

El 80% de los rusos viven en la zona europea
Han perdido todo su mercado natural
Que no es el asiatico

En asia Rusia solo tiene bosques y un gran desierto demografico
La nada


----------



## hartman (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene a mano la entrevista esa?
> 
> _Sergey Lapko, un comandante ucraniano que recientemente concedió una franca entrevista al Washington Post, ha sido destituido de su cargo y aparentemente arrestado._



democracias.....


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



hemoal tontica?


----------



## Trajanillo (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Previsiones del bce y otros organismos
> 
> A mediadoa del xx te quedaras tú bolchevique
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien te saque de tu equivocación, ya evolucionaras.


----------



## ussser (27 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tropas ukras intentaron cruzar esta tarde la frontera rusa en la región de Kharkov.
> Fueron eliminados.
> 
> Abstenerse sensibles +18.



Por favor, ponlo en spoiler, en miniatura se ve todo.


----------



## lefebre (27 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *No hay otra salida que la guerra. Analisis sobre EEUU*
> Viernes, 27 Mayo 2022// En Conflicto, Destacado, Observador Internacional, Paz y Guerra Chris Hedges
> 
> PRINCETON, NUEVA JERSEY (Scheerpost) - Estados Unidos, como demuestra la votación casi unánime para proporcionar casi 40.000 millones de dólares en ayuda a Ucrania, está atrapado en la espiral de muerte del militarismo sin control. *No hay trenes de alta velocidad. No hay asistencia sanitaria universal. No hay un programa viable de ayuda a los Covid. No hay tregua para la inflación del 8,3%. No hay un programa de infraestructuras para reparar las carreteras y puentes en mal estado, lo que requiere 41.800 millones de dólares para arreglar los 43.586 puentes estructuralmente deficientes, que tienen una antigüedad media de 68 años. No a la amnistía de 1,7 billones de dólares de deuda estudiantil. No se aborda la desigualdad de ingresos. Ningún programa para alimentar a los 17 millones de niños que se acuestan con hambre cada noche. No hay un control racional de las armas ni se frena la epidemia de violencia nihilista y los tiroteos masivos. Ninguna ayuda para los 100.000 estadounidenses que mueren cada año por sobredosis. No hay un salario mínimo de 15 dólares por hora para contrarrestar 44 años de estancamiento salarial. No hay respiro en los precios de la gasolina, que se prevé que alcancen los 6 dólares por galón.*
> ...



Y aún así todos los inmigrantes se matan por entrar e irse a EEUU (Rusos incluidos)... ¿A Rusia cuántos?


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Y aún así todos los inmigrantes se matan por entrar e irse a EEUU (Rusos incluidos)... ¿A Rusia cuántos?



Casi tantos como a USA. Es el segundo pais del mundo con más inmigrantes.

Rusia - Inmigración 2019

Esos legales. Calcula otros tantos ilegales.


----------



## lefebre (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Casi tantos como a USA. Es el segundo pais del mundo con más inmigrantes.




De donde proceden, por curiosidad? De tikikititistán?


----------



## Dr.Nick (27 May 2022)

La publi que me sale en Facebook


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si
> 
> Lo que ti digas pedazo de mierda
> 
> ...



Eso es nuevo


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> De donde proceden, por curiosidad? De tikikititistán?



De donde sea. Lógicamente, como en el caso de USA que provienen casi todos de panchitolandia, de los alrededores: ucrania, kazajstan, uzbekistan, mongolia, china, korea ....


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

Como en Ucrania, que los frentes y las trincheras van cayendo, una detrás de otra, 
en el mundo comienzan a quebrarse las primeras trincheras económicas...
*
"...La economía global está al borde de la implosión. Sri Lanka ha dejado de pagar recientemente
sus deudas internacionales. Esto creará inmediatamente un agujero de al menos 500.000 millones
de dólares en la economía mundial. De forma alarmante, según el Banco Mundial, más de 70 países 
se encuentran en una situación económica igualmente peligrosa. Para la mayoría, sus deudas son impagables, y.."

La carrera contra el tiempo de los globalistas *
https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/05/26/the-globalists-race-against-time/


----------



## lefebre (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De donde sea. Lógicamente, como en el caso de USA que provienen casi todos de panchitolandia, de los alrededores.



De europa occidental y del este de Europa, y de China. Todo el mundo emigra a EEUU. Y los rusos que pueden también. Y como tengas algo chungo, te irás a operar y tratar a EEUU... Tu mismo estás deseando emigrar para allá.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por cierto, hace unos días, se reportaban hasta 11.000 ucranianos prisioneros.
> Luego se ha dicho que solo tienen 8.000.
> Hay "rumores" que hablan de que bastantes prisioneros ucranianos se están pasando a las fuerzas rusas.
> Como no hay un solo caso reportado de abusos y asesinatos de los rusos a los prisioneros (al contrario que lo del otro lado), esa disminución de prisioneros, debe ser causada por algo.
> Nota: no creo que sea prudente que se reenganchen para luchar en el frente ucraniano, pero sí pueden prestar servicio en las Kuriles, por ejemplo, y liberar contingentes de allí.



La cuenta de los prisioneros es probable que sea 8000 en las repúblicas, y los demás en Rusia. 
Zhukov decía algo así ayer en el blog. 

Además las convenciones de Ginebra prohíben enrolar a los prisioneros de guerra en las fuerzas propias, y es lo justo, lo contrario daría lugar a innumerables abusos.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Y aún así todos los inmigrantes se matan por entrar e irse a EEUU (Rusos incluidos)... ¿A Rusia cuántos?



Una cosa es querer ir a un sitio a trabajar y sacar dinero . Seguro q esos inmigrantes si les dejan ir a Liechtenstein o Lux o Noruega o Suiza irían allí.

De Mariupol más del 90% de refugiados , han preferido irse a Rusia / Donetsk que a La free Ucraina.

Los rusos a UsA son escasos y normalmente judíos. Antes sí, por la.pela podiam irse bailarines del Bolshói y deportistas de élite.

Pero sí acepto que latinos les encanta irse al sueño americano o canadiense.


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> De europa occidental y del este de Europa, y de China. Todo el mundo emigra a EEUU. Y los rusos que pueden también. Y como tengas algo chungo, te irás a operar y tratar a EEUU... Tu mismo estás deseando emigrar para allá.



Que va ... no se me ha perdido nada allí. Soy listo y me gano la vida dpm aquí. Por ahora, con lo que viene igual hay que irse a China o Rusia ....


----------



## Abstenuto (27 May 2022)

¿Esto es el ataque ruso de anoche o es fake? Me parece demasiado heavy


----------



## Nico (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> De donde proceden, por curiosidad? De tikikititistán?




¿Y de dónde te crees que es el grueso de la inmigración en EE.UU. ? de París-Saint Germain ?  

Son guatemaltecos, maras salvadoreños, espaldas mojadas mexicanos y similares.


----------



## ZARGON (27 May 2022)

Las fuerzas de la LPR entraron en Severodonetsk, se cortó la retirada de las tropas ucranianas, dijo un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR a RIA Novosti y mostró los detalles en el mapa


----------



## lefebre (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va ... no se me ha perdido nada allí. Soy listo y me gano la vida dpm aquí. Por ahora, con lo que viene igual hay que irse a China o Rusia ....



Eso. Y cierra la puerta al salir. Pero no te irás. En occidente se vive demasiado bien...


----------



## Alcosani (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Subí un vídeo donde un tanque dispara y destruye los juegos para niños de un parque. Eso es el mal.
> 
> Sé que la guerra urbana es sucia, se ve a menudo con los palestinos. En esos casos se debe documentar (Israel lo hace) que se utilicen hospitales y demás como posiciones de ataque o incluso como depósitos de munición.
> Lamento que mi credibilidad decaiga pero cuando el que está del otro lado es un discapacitado mental mucho no se puede hacer
> Saludos.



Oh madre mía, has visto un video donde destrozan un parque para niños, espero que el trauma que te quedó no fuese muy severo como el retraso que sufres, lo que tienes que hacer es alistarte como voluntario para ayudar a Ucrania a combatir contra los rusos, que falta le hace, así puedes documentar toda la mierda que aquí vienes a decir que ocurre, o invierte tu tiempo en buscar mejores justificaciones, porque por el camino que llevas no vas a convencer a nadie.


----------



## lefebre (27 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde te crees que es el grueso de la inmigración en EE.UU. ? de París-Saint Germain ?
> 
> Son guatemaltecos, maras salvadoreños, espaldas mojadas mexicanos y similares.



Y de España, Polonia ( si les dejan entrar), Italia, China...


----------



## delhierro (27 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Esto es el ataque ruso de anoche o es fake? Me parece demasiado heavy



No tiene porque, hay una images de un ataque similar a la aceria de Maripol y era como eso, lluvia de fuego. Son 30, 40, 100 cohetes cada uno con un monton de mini-bombas incendiarias.


----------



## crocodile (27 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Por favor, ponlo en spoiler, en miniatura se ve todo.



Mis disculpas. Tomo nota.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

100%REAL1LINKNOFAKE


----------



## delhierro (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Eso. Y cierra la puerta al salir. Pero no te irás. En occidente se vive demasiado bien...



Vivimos demasiado bien, eso es cierto. Precisamente porque drenamos recursos del resto del planeta. Con la connivencia de sus eliltes claro, que no son mejores que las nuestras, solo que estan debajo en la escala.

Pudimos vivir todos con los estandares de la RDA. Pero no, habia que seguir quemando el tren para alimentar la caldera. Que no parara la musica. Globalizamos la piramide para aguantar, ya no hay donde expandirse así que toca luchar por los recursos.

Putin no es mejor que los de aquí, de hecho queria el mismo modelo, pero es que el modelo tienen una zona alta limitada. En lugar de llegar a un acuerdo, y cooperar se intento arrasar....bueno pues los resultados estan a la vista. Y no ha hecho más que empezar. 

El modelo anglo no admite una derrota porque se basa en el miedo, y los rusos si occidente sigue escalando tendran que poner en marcha otro modelo. Me da que una vez empezado, esto ha cambiado el mundo para mucho mucho tiempo.


----------



## dabuti (27 May 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (27 May 2022)

el fantasma se kiev 2, el retorno.


----------



## delhierro (27 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Las fuerzas de la LPR entraron en Severodonetsk, se cortó la retirada de las tropas ucranianas, dijo un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR a RIA Novosti y mostró los detalles en el mapa



EN naranja su frontera, muestra lo poco que queda para que Lugansk este libre con sus fronteras sovieticas.


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tiene porque, hay una images de un ataque similar a la aceria de Maripol y era como eso, lluvia de fuego. Son 30, 40, 100 cohetes cada uno con un monton de mini-bombas incendiarias.



Fuego griego


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> La cuenta de los prisioneros es probable que sea 8000 en las repúblicas, y los demás en Rusia.
> Zhukov decía algo así ayer en el blog.
> 
> Además las convenciones de Ginebra prohíben enrolar a los prisioneros de guerra en las fuerzas propias, y es lo justo, lo contrario daría lugar a innumerables abusos.



Explícale tú las convenciones de Ginebra a las milicias ucranianas (o incluso al poder judicial ucraniano, o a cierto servicio medico-sanitario ucraniano....).

El asunto jurídico es que si un rendido, al momento del interrogatorio manifiesta "voluntariamente" algo, quizás deja de ser prisionero de guerra.
Eres un soldado ucraniano de Jerson, Kupiansk, Kramatorsk..... 
Has caído prisionero.
Si te devuelven, tienes altísimas probabilidades de ir a algún batallón de castigo al frente más bombardeado, a parar balas y bombas con tu piel.
Y según las necesidades mediáticas del zelenskismo, es hasta posible que el SBU te "buchice".
Así que tu peor pesadilla es entrar a formar parte de un lote de intercambio.
Ya hemos comentado que por A o por Z, sería sumamente imprudente que te enviasen al frente "en el otro bando".
Así que si quieres salvar tu pellejo, y no pudrirte en una cárcel infecta, lo suyo es alistarte voluntario para servir MUY lejos del frente ucraniano.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Esto es el ataque ruso de anoche o es fake? Me parece demasiado heavy



No se si es de ayer o de la noche anterior pero si. Según he leído son Grads 9M22S con munición incendiaria o iluminadora (legal) con carga de Magnesio.


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Y aún así todos los inmigrantes se matan por entrar e irse a EEUU (Rusos incluidos)... ¿A Rusia cuántos?



Datos de 2019:

Solo en Europa hay proporcionalmente a la población hay mas inmigrantes en:

Monaco
Liechtenstein
Andorra
Luxemburgo
Suiza
Austria
Suecia
Belgica
Irlanda
Malta
Noruega
San Marino 
Alemania.

Mientras Belgica ha aumentado un 6%, Suecia un 2% y Noruega, Alemania, Austria y Suiza más del 1% en 2019 (ultimos datos), EEUU solo aumentó el 0,1%.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 May 2022)

Lo mismo que se tiró en Azovstal en este vídeo como apuntan.


----------



## NS 4 (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA : RUSIA INVADE ESPANA
> 
> 24 de Febrero 2022
> Noticias de ultima hora informan de la entrada de tropas rusas , blindados y tanques por los cruces de Figueres y Puigcerda en la Republica Popular de Catalonia . Segun fotos del Hispasat 1 se dirigen a Lerida , frontera occidental de facto de la Republica Separatista
> ...



Mas de uno y mas de dos...por ver salir con lo puesto, al R78...te lo firmaban....


----------



## Honkler (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> 100%REAL1LINKNOFAKE



Cada vez son más patéticos…


----------



## vermer (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ahhh
> 
> Fijate
> 
> ...



1- No sabes sumar. Tienes que llegar a unos 120.000k  m2 y te quedas en poco más de 50.000
2- El próximo mes igual tienes que sumar 140.000, y el siguiente 160.000 y así sucesivamente. Sin prisas.
3- La guerra (provocada por los cerdos anglos) conlleva destrucción....PERO dado que los rusos se quedarán con lo ocupado, intentaràn una menor destrucción, al contrario quecel bando LGTBIKT del farlopero
4-influencia en Ucrania: será total  . En Moldavia, país enano y màs pobre de Europa , carece de relevancia. Y Polonia, pues da la risa. Pueden preguntar al consejo de ministros polaco al que se le cayó el avión. Y Asia central....ese lugar ricacho y próspero donde triunfan los USA....Bueno, ahora que los USA se ha n ido con el rabo entre las piernas de Afganistán, Siria, Kazajstán,....quizàs se les abra una puerta a la esperanza ¿no?

A ver, sólo con una buena relación con China ( e India, Iràn, etc, etc) la ostia en toda la boca que han metido a los anglos pasará a la Historia. No sólo están en el lado ganador, sino que dejan al mundo la evidencia de que los anglos sólo llevan con ellos la guerra, destrucción de paìses y el expolio.
5- Finlandia y Suecia, que además no son de la OTAN , que ¿bloquean "lo que"?

Has pillado la viruela del mono y ves algo turbio.

Rusia no es nuestro amigo, pero debemos llevarnos bien (cosa que se està haciendo bajo cuerda, intuyo). USA-UK es nuestro enemigo. De Europa y de España

Empieza por lo bàsico: sumar bien


----------



## UsufructO (27 May 2022)

Perdón por el off-topic, me ha hecho gracia...


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

Fuente ucra:
*
Sievierodonetsk: Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas están en dos tercios del perímetro, pero la ciudad no está rodeada - el Jefe de la Administración de la Ciudad*


IRYNA BALACHUK - VIERNES, 27 MAYO 2022, 15:25

Oleksandr Striuk, el jefe de la Administración Civil-Militar de la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk, dijo que la ciudad está actualmente bajo una defensa feroz. Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas se encuentran en casi dos tercios del perímetro de la ciudad, pero la ciudad no está rodeada.

Fuente: Striuk en Radio Svoboda

Cita de Striuk: *"La situación no ha cambiado de la noche a la mañana, la ciudad está siendo retenida (por los defensores - ed.), casi dos tercios del perímetro de la ciudad están ocupados por el enemigo, la ciudad está bajo una feroz defensa."*

Detalles: El jefe de la Administración Civil-Militar de la ciudad añadió que los ocupantes llevan una semana y media intentando capturar la ciudad, pero "gracias a los esfuerzos sobrehumanos de los soldados ucranianos, la ciudad se mantiene [bajo control ucraniano]".

Según Striuk, desde hace dos días la ciudad está en llamas por los constantes bombardeos; hay víctimas entre la población civil y entre los empleados de la planta química Azot.

También añadió que, según la evaluación visual, el 90% de los edificios residenciales están dañados, y el 60% tendrán que ser reconstruidos.


----------



## ZARGON (27 May 2022)




----------



## lapetus (27 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre las palabras de Kissinger en Davos, reclamando que se le conceda territorios a Rusia,
> Igor Panarin evalua la iniciativa de Kissinger asegurando que hay que esperar concesiones
> de Occidente, porque no es mas que una trampa. Que la operación especial debe completarse,
> y la OTAN regresar a las posiciones de 1997; de lo contrario, solo habría un alivio muy temporal
> ...



Los EEUU le han lanzado el órdago a Rusia.
Ellos parten de la hipótesis de que Rusia ya no tiene derecho a un area de influencia, y por tanto podrían neutralizar Crimea y toda la proyección que desde allí hace Rusia al Mediterráneo. Aparte están los negocietes e inversiones de Biden y compañía.

Ahora Rusia ha tomado el guante, pero no lo hace demostrando fuerza y contundencia, que sería lo suyo, sino que lo hace en plan low cost con una guerra de desgaste, mientras busca negociar. Esto no es buena estrategia, porque Zelenski está presionado por los EEUU para no pactar bajo ningún concepto, y necesitaría que Rusia llevara a cabo alguna acción estratégica decisiva para poder justificar el pactar.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual digo una tontería, pero… ¿Podría ser que la onda expansiva sea más visible si hay algo de niebla que si el día está despejado?



Por supuesto que es posible e incluso probable
Pero lo cierto es que incluso se observa una menor saturación en su uso, que nuevamente puede ser debido tan solo a su escasez o a que son necesarias menos para lograr el mismo efecto sobre el objetivo


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Oh madre mía, has visto un video donde destrozan un parque para niños, espero que el trauma que te quedó



Trauma?
Eres tonto o qué?
Lo único que me trauma es tu puta madre en calzones. Con respecto a destrozar un parque infantil como hacen los rusos no me trauma, pero sinceramente tengo cierta empatía con las personas y más cuando son chicos. 
Tarado.


----------



## dabuti (27 May 2022)

Anglos buscan testigos de crìmenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania.


----------



## piru (27 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Se les escapó una cosa que no vieron: a la derecha del ucraniano que estaban distrayendo, en la esquina había otro escondido. Muy posiblemente fue el que le metió la ráfaga al primero del pelotón. Se ve como se escabulle unos 20 segundos después hacia más a la derecha, para aprovechar que están distraidos tirando granadas al que se quedó aislado (de ahí no podía salir), para huir.



Sí, ya he dicho que después la cosa se les complica. Próximo paso, equipar al que va por delante con algo así:


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. La guerra, en caso de producirse, y la ayuda por parte de la OTAN, estaban decididas de antemano. La OTAN era plenamente consciente de que todo lo que estaban haciendo en Ucrania durante los últimos 8 años acababa en guerra si o si, o en la improbable bajada de pantalones de los rusos. Para lo que sirve la propaganda ukra y occidental es para que la gente en occidente compre nuestra implicación en la guerra. Para que la gente acepte sus consecuencias con más disposición de ánimo.
> 
> Por otra parte esa "guerra de la propaganda" no ha existido. Dificilmente se puede hablar de "guerra" entre dos partes cuando la voz de una de ellas se elimina de los medios de comunicación. Supongo que en Rusia pasará lo mismo pero al revés.



Es indiferente, es una guerra, no te lo van a poner fácil para tu propaganda como tampoco para que metas tus tanques donde quieras, es lógico, no?
Ucrania juega sus cartas, yo haría lo mismo y seguro que tu también
Ah! estás implicado en una guerra si o si, porque la tienes a 3 horas de avión, eso es ya implicación, tengas la opinión que tengas


----------



## Alcosani (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Trauma?
> Eres tonto o qué?
> Lo único que me trauma es tu puta madre en calzones. Con respecto a destrozar un parque infantil como hacen los rusos no me trauma, pero sinceramente tengo cierta empatía con las personas y más cuando son chicos.
> Tarado.



Definitivamente estás traumado por lo del parque, fíjate hasta te da por insultar, haz el favor y coge cita con el psicólogo, te ayudará a superarlo, un abrazo y ánimo amigo


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha presentado documentos que confirman la organización de trabajos de investigación con fines militares-biológicos en Ucrania por parte del Pentágono

Entre los documentos se encuentra el memorando, preparado por la Oficina del Secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, relativo al proyecto UP-2 sobre la cartografía de patógenos especialmente peligrosos en el territorio de Ucrania. De los datos se desprende que el principal objetivo de dicho proyecto es recoger información sobre la composición molecular de los patógenos característicos de Ucrania y transferir muestras de cepas. Se preparó un memorando similar en el marco del proyecto UP-1, destinado a estudiar las rickettsias y otras enfermedades transmitidas por artrópodos. El documento destaca la necesidad de transferir todas las colecciones de patógenos altamente peligrosos a un laboratorio central de referencia para facilitar su exportación ordenada a los Estados Unidos. En el marco del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas, se llevó a cabo un amplio proyecto UP-4 para investigar la propagación de infecciones altamente peligrosas a través de las aves migratorias.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Otro nazi que se rindió en Azovstal: Yaroslav Sergeyevich Lapeyev‼

Nacido el 18.06.1996, registrado en Kharkiv.

Visto en las fotos de los fans. A juzgar por sus tatuajes, es un satanista. Tatuaje masivo de Baphomet en su pecho y espalda.

Sirvió en la unidad de comandos "Azov" (regimiento "Azov") de la unidad militar 3057 NSU con el rango de teniente segundo (a partir del 19 de marzo de 22) como explorador del equipo especial de reconocimiento.

Participó en operaciones de combate en Donbas, participó en el genocidio, el saqueo, el pillaje y el asesinato de civiles.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Casi tantos como a USA. Es el segundo pais del mundo con más inmigrantes.
> 
> Rusia - Inmigración 2019
> 
> Esos legales. Calcula otros tantos ilegales.



Hombre...es que si vives en Uzbekistan...pues hombre...es el mejor destino, no puedes fisicamente largarte a USA a no ser que tengas pasta....
También hay muchos inmigrantes del sureste asiático en China, y?
E incluso, hay gente que se viene a España.....

Lo importante es comparar la facilidad que te da un país para hacer tu trabajo y ponerte a currar sin que te toque los cojones


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *No hay otra salida que la guerra. Analisis sobre EEUU*
> Viernes, 27 Mayo 2022// En Conflicto, Destacado, Observador Internacional, Paz y Guerra Chris Hedges
> 
> PRINCETON, NUEVA JERSEY (Scheerpost) - Estados Unidos, como demuestra la votación casi unánime para proporcionar casi 40.000 millones de dólares en ayuda a Ucrania, está atrapado en la espiral de muerte del militarismo sin control. *No hay trenes de alta velocidad. No hay asistencia sanitaria universal. No hay un programa viable de ayuda a los Covid. No hay tregua para la inflación del 8,3%. No hay un programa de infraestructuras para reparar las carreteras y puentes en mal estado, lo que requiere 41.800 millones de dólares para arreglar los 43.586 puentes estructuralmente deficientes, que tienen una antigüedad media de 68 años. No a la amnistía de 1,7 billones de dólares de deuda estudiantil. No se aborda la desigualdad de ingresos. Ningún programa para alimentar a los 17 millones de niños que se acuestan con hambre cada noche. No hay un control racional de las armas ni se frena la epidemia de violencia nihilista y los tiroteos masivos. Ninguna ayuda para los 100.000 estadounidenses que mueren cada año por sobredosis. No hay un salario mínimo de 15 dólares por hora para contrarrestar 44 años de estancamiento salarial. No hay respiro en los precios de la gasolina, que se prevé que alcancen los 6 dólares por galón.*
> ...




Resumen del artículo:

USA es mala porque no trata a sus ciudadanos como mononeuronales dependientes del estado


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

El gauleiter de los territorios ocupados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la república popular de Donetsk dijo que los militares ucranianos se habían "reagrupado" desde Liman a "posiciones fortificadas".
Pensé que era una retirada, pero resulta que era una reagrupación. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (27 May 2022)

La guerra sucia de Yemen | DW | 25.05.2022


En el conflicto de Yemen ya han muerto al menos 370.000 personas y millones han tenido que huir. Naciones Unidas clasifica esta sangrienta guerra subsidiaria y sus secuelas como la peor crisis humanitaria del mundo.




m.dw.com





El Zelenski va a tener que llorar un poco más para quedarse también con las armas que los amigos de la otan usan para masacrar civiles.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

*"Vamos a privar a Rusia de sus ingresos petroleros" (c) Biden*

_Asia superó a Europa por primera vez en cuanto a compras de petróleo a Rusia en abril de este año, en medio de una serie de países europeos que se niegan a importar combustible ruso debido a la situación en Ucrania, informó Bloomberg. Según la empresa de análisis Kpler, Rusia suministra un volumen récord de petróleo por mar._

t.me/tass_agency/137678









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Definitivamente estás traumado por lo del parque, fíjate hasta te da por insultar, haz el favor y coge cita con el psicólogo, te ayudará a superarlo, un abrazo y ánimo amigo



Es que donde las dan las toman.
No haber comenzado tú insultando, mamapollas chechenas.
Insultan porque está siendo Rusia el hazme reír mundial contra un ejército muy inferior, lo que es mucho decir. Sólo pueden destruir viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, en fin. Una mierda el 2 ejército mundial.
Por cierto, avisa cuando refloten el crucero Mosca, que @Zhukov se va a poner contento. Jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

El ejército del LNR afirma haber tomado bajo control todas las líneas de comunicación de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del Norte de Donetsk. Hay que entender que se habla del control de fuego de las carreteras restantes, aparte de la carretera principal Artemivsk-Lysychansk, donde se está combatiendo - el enemigo está tratando de alejar a nuestras tropas de la carretera, aunque ya no podemos hablar de un uso a gran escala de la misma.
La caldera de Severodonetsk está cada vez más cerca.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

El agente del SBU, Butusov, ha sido expulsado del frente por difundir el rencor de rodear al grupo de Severodonetsk de las AFU y llamar a la retirada urgente en dirección a Sloviansk. Butusov no se da por vencido y amenaza con empezar a desenmascarar a la banda de Zelensky y sus fracasos en el frente cuando vuelva a Kiev.
Esto es parte del conflicto entre la banda de Zelensky y Poroshenko. Junto a Poroshenko, sus adláteres también están siendo vapuleados, uno de ellos es Butusov, que ha empezado a intentar abiertamente morder a Zelensky en el jugoso muslo de las derrotas militares. A lo que recibió instantáneamente un bloqueo al frente. Hay que entender que si sigue exponiendo, será rápidamente declarado agente del Kremlin y encarcelado durante 3 meses. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Nunca pensé que acabaría en la misma lista que el viejo imperialista Kissinger, pero sin embargo nos cruzamos en "Peacemaker", que es el único lugar en el que ha aparecido en la lista. Ahora Kissinger está en ello.
Antes era una marca de calidad, ahora se la dan a cualquiera. 

¡El Pacificador ha ido cuesta abajo! 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Normal que Turquia no quiera que Grecia militarice unas islas que, primero, están en aguas que Turquía no reconoce como griegas, y segundo, que están justo frente de su costas, a solo cientos de metros.eie
> 
> Comprendo que en España nos resulte sorprendente y hasta incomprensible eso de defender los intereses o la seguridad de tu país, y si por ejemplo una lancha británica expulsa a los barcos españoles en las aguas frente a gibraltar, agachamos la cabeza y nos vamos... Pero muchos otros países no pasan por el aro tan facilmente
> 
> ...







*"Nunca te fies de un turco" **Proverbio arabe*


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Un ucraniano que se trasladó a España explica por qué no lucha por el régimen de Kiev

El joven envió a los comentaristas reproches y amenazas contra él para que "se suscribiera a Arestovich y Zelensky", audiencias adecuadas con un "nivel de inteligencia como el de un chiflado".

Una respuesta digna a los ucranianos de Slava.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...es que si vives en Uzbekistan...pues hombre...es el mejor destino, no puedes fisicamente largarte a USA a no ser que tengas pasta....
> También hay muchos inmigrantes del sureste asiático en China, y?
> E incluso, hay gente que se viene a España.....
> 
> Lo importante es comparar la facilidad que te da un país para hacer tu trabajo y ponerte a currar sin que te toque los cojones



Claro .... pues como si vives e México .... No te vas a ir a Rusia, no?


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Turquía es inglaterra en este caso y Grecia España, suerte ha tenido hasta ahora Grecia o más que suerte pasta para comprar armas a Francia que como pago a esas compras les ha echado una mano, plantando incluso un portaviones para parar a Turquía y que cesase prospecciones "científicas"...
> 
> No puse las conversaciones ahí de Macron con los turcos por casualidad...
> 
> Grecia está ahora PROBABLEMENTE tan sóla como España frente a Inglaterra... nosotros no tragamos por casualidad, NO NOS QUEDA OTRA, es así de crudo o de real, pero es ASI...



Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.

PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Si dice que las AFU están al borde de la muerte, va a la cárcel. Zelensky pronto no tendrá a nadie con quien luchar

El Washington Post publicó un artículo sobre una unidad ucraniana en Druzhkivka, en la región de Kramatorsk. El comandante de la compañía, Serhiy Lapko, declaró a la publicación que la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas era extremadamente difícil.

"Cuando un tanque ucraniano dispara desde nuestro lado, delata nuestra posición. Y empezaron a bombardearnos con todo... Grads, morteros. Y sólo rezas para sobrevivir", dice Lapko en una entrevista.

Según sus soldados, sólo se tardó media hora en entrenar a las tropas antes de enviarlas al frente: "Disparamos 30 balas y luego nos dijeron: 'No tendréis más, es demasiado caro'.

De una compañía de 120 hombres, sólo 54 permanecieron en las filas; el resto murió, fue herido o desertó. Como resultado, Lapko fue destituido de su cargo y detenido por esta entrevista.

No es la primera vez que los dirigentes ucranianos reprimen a los militares que dicen la verdad. 









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Julc (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.



Ya lo creo, se van a cagar esos griegos.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

Tampoco te pases, atacan cagados completamente desde el bosque a 150 metros de distancia y no dan en el blanco...  

PD- Si destruyen el transporte blindado, habria foto.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el desarrollo de armas biológicas por parte del Pentágono (incluso a partir de virus de la viruela) en biolaboratorios militares de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

Esto es una opinión:

Tal y como me olía el frente se ha desmoronado. La llegada a las cercanías de Sloviansk perdiendo Liman en pocos dias, la llegada a las proximidades de Artemivsk , la entrada en Sverodonetsk, cerco o casi de Zolote. Son todos indicios buenos.

Parece ser q no es un derrumbe total por varios motivos :

1. Llegada de nuevas unidades de Defensa Territorial. La llegada de estas unidades maltrechas y mal equipadas las convierte en carne de cañón. Mueren , se rinden y una pocas tropas sorprenden y defienden.Sin duda la decisión de enviarlos allí es puramente propaganda para retrasar lo inevitable y lo saben.

2. Atrincheramiento en zonas civiles. Ya dije q.no volverá a ser un Mariupol, que tampoco fue una defensa tan buena ni eficaz, pero el ejemplo de Liman ya indica de poe donde van los tiros.

3. Cautela rusa. Podrian haber cortado la otra carretera de Siversk con poco esfuerzo pero quizá con mucho riesgo.

Es evidente que Ucrania se retira a Slaviansk y Kramatarosk. Pero no lo hace de forma ordenada , deja carnaza para prolongar todo.

Ojo con Avdeeka, si cae puede ser otro Popasna. Podrían decidir evacuar hasta Konstantivivka.


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Ayer hablo con la baronesa de Kennington . Como ya sabeis , su nieto James el gayer ( y unico heredero ) esta en Kiev desde Marzo poniendose morao de pollas ukras . Y quiere abrir un BAR LGTBX cerca de la Plaza Maidan ...
La baronesa estaba indignada porque claro , le pidio que vendiera el Sisley y despues que ? la armadura de Eduardo III ? , en fin
Asi que le pregunto al clapham si Kiev seria tomada por Rusia ( en ese caso los gayers serian ahorcados ) o Kiev se mantendria a salvo de la intolerancia de los talibanes de la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa . El clapham no supo contestarle .
to seize or not to seize ( Kiev ) , that is the question .
El clapham pensaba , oh iluso de lui , que la " invasion " ( liberacion ) de Ucrania era una " Guerra " , pero " esto " es realmente una Guerra ?
Cuando Israel derroto a Siria en la planicie del Golan ( fue una batalla epic de blindados ) Siria quedo tocada de muerte
En ese momento Israel pudo haberle dado " el tiro de gracia " tomando Damasco .
Golda Meir dijo que LO ...Cuando la URSS inicio la contraofensiva en Junio de 1944 ( Operacion Bagration ) las tropas yankees habian desembarcado en Normandia dos semanas atras . Si el objetivo de las tropas sovieticas hubiera sido " liberar " las zonas ocupadas por los nazis
la guerra ( para la URSS ) habria terminado mucho antes , pero entonces el " trabajo " habria quedado inconcluso
Sin la toma de Berlin , el regimen nazi habria sobrevivido y volveria a intentarlo . Stalin comprendio que mientras la URSS no derrocase al regimen nazi y hubiera tomado Berlin , la guerra no habria terminado .
Si el objetivo de Rusia es la " liberacion " de Novorossiya , pero dejar intacto al regimen de Zelensky y no tomar Kiev , la Guerra no se habria terminado . Rusia estaria en la misma situacion que estuvo Israel en 1973 ...
Entonces . Terminara Rusia el " trabajo " , derrocando a Zelensky y tomando Kiev o ...simplemente liberara Novorrosiya ?
( a sabiendas de que los ukronazis volveran a intentarlo mas tarde )
El clapham sospecha que el " desastre " ofensivo ruso de las primeras semanas con el " fallido " intento de tomar Kiev y Jarkov sea una especie de " Maskirovka " para alejar al enemigo del principal objetivo de esta " Guerra " : la toma de Kiev
Mientras Occidente crea que Rusia no esta interesada en derrocar a Zelensky ( ni en tomar Kiev ) esta Guerra sera de bajo nivel
Esta estrategia conviene a Rusia porque le da tiempo para " adaptarse " economicamente al shock de las sanciones , mientras repone el arsenal perdido . Mientras tanto se " ensayan " tecnicas de guerra ( que luego se exportaran a otros conflictos )
Se liberan territorios , se hacen alianzas economicas ...un terremoto imperceptible
Cuando Occidente se resigne a perder Novorrosiya , entonces sera cuando Rusia vaya a por Kiev


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

La embajada rusa en Tallin interpretó canciones de guerra en respuesta a los piquetes rusófobos

Nuestros diplomáticos colocaron altavoces en el balcón y pusieron música de guerra soviética, lo que enfureció a los rusófobos locales. Tarmo Kruuzimäe, jefe del Partido de la Unidad Nacional de Estonia, se quejó del volumen, ya que para emitir canciones a más de 100 decibelios se necesita un permiso del Reichskommissariat.

Pero la embajada respondió que la "música lírica" no tenía nada que ver con la guerra y que sólo provocaba una "reacción alérgica" entre los nazis.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Guanotopía (27 May 2022)

After wheat and sugar, govt may curb rice exports


As per another official, export restrictions on five products are being considered, of which wheat and sugar have already been covered. Sources say restrictions on rice could be similar to those on sugar whose exports have been capped at 10 million tonnes (mt).




economictimes.com





India sigue acaparando viendo la que se viene encima.









Draghi asegura que se acerca una crisis alimentaria «de proporciones gigantescas»


Durante una llamada telefónica, Putin prometió desbloquear los envíos de trigo a cambio del levantamiento de sanciones



www.abc.es


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

La moneda americana y europea es tóxica para nosotros. ¿Qué debemos hacer con él? ¿Por qué necesitamos esta moneda? Es decir, vendemos nuestro propio bienestar -la gasolina- y recibimos un dinero, un dinero tóxico. ¿Para qué lo necesitamos?" (c) El ministro ruso de Economía, Siluanov









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (27 May 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Ayer hablo con la baronesa de Kennington . Como ya sabeis , su nieto James el gayer ( y unico heredero ) esta en Kiev desde Marzo poniendose morao de pollas ukras . Y quiere abrir un BAR LGTBX cerca de la Plaza Maidan ...
> La baronesa estaba indignada porque claro , le pidio que vendiera el Sisley y despues que ? la armadura de Eduardo III ? , en fin
> Asi que le pregunto al clapham si Kiev seria tomada por Rusia ( en ese caso los gayers serian ahorcados ) o Kiev se mantendria a salvo de la intolerancia de los talibanes de la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa . El clapham no supo contestarle .
> ...



Enhorabuena

Es difícil escribir más chorradas peliculeras


----------



## ussser (27 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mis disculpas. Tomo nota.



No era en tono de bronca, faltaría más, no soy quien. No hay nada que disculpar.

Gracias.


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> El video me parece de lo mas crudo que he visto hasta ahora, no solo por lo que enseña sino el modo en el que lo hace.
> 
> Que porque no se rinden, yo que no tengo ni puta idea, teorizo
> 
> ...



Se juegan básicamente existir o no exister como nación. España tiene ámplia experiencia en poner los cojones sobre la mesa durante ochocientos años para ser y demostrar al mundo que tiene derecho de ser una nación y no nuna provincia del Islam. También tratamos "como se merecían" a los franceses cuando nos invadieron. Hoy día España sería conquistable con la décima parte de los que entraron en el 711.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

China recomienda a las empresas que utilicen el yuan y las monedas de las contrapartes para liquidar los pagos internacionales, evitando el dólar. Las importaciones de productos básicos se desdolarizarán. Junto con la insistencia rusa en los pagos en rublos, se trata de un paso importante contra la hegemonía del dólar.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se juegan básicamente existir o no exister como nación. España tiene ámplia experiencia en poner los cojones sobre la mesa durante ochocientos años para ser y demostrar al mundo que tiene derecho de ser una nación y no nuna provincia del Islam. También tratamos "como se merecían" a los franceses cuando nos invadieron. Hoy día España sería conquistable con la décima parte de los que entraron en el 711.



Ya tenemos dentro un 100.000 % de los que entraron en el 711. 

Ayer leí una noticia de un colegio catalán, no recuerdo la ciudad, donde los “amegos” ya no dejan comer cerdo y andan buscando bocadillos de chorizo en el recreo.


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Kransny Limon ya esta liberada



Hay que ver la manera que tenáis de prostituir el idioma, parecéis catalanes en pleno hervidero del conflicto. NO está "liberada" sino conquistada, invadida, ocupada, sometida, adueñada, tomada o arrebatada.

Hablad con precisión.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como ya todos han podido comprobar el apoyo ‎masivo que Estados Unidos aportó a los yihadistas de Daesh en Irak y en Siria, todos los diplomáticos presentes entendieron que la tormenta no tardará en caer sobre el Sahel. Para ‎desencadenarla, el Pentágono necesita armas, muchas armas, y no quiere que vuelvan a ‎atraparlo “con las manos en la masa” mientras arma otra vez a los yihadistas. Así que hay ‎grandes probabilidades de que el armamento oficialmente destinado a Ucrania y desviado hacia ‎los Balcanes acabe en el Sahel. ‎



*Van los usanos a incendiar Argelia, a dos-tres horas de vuelo de España y Pedro Sanchez vaciando de armamento los cuarteles, sin reponer nada, nos volveran a pillar con los calzones bajados !!!.  *


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Turcos e ingleses aliados. Vaya peligro, como los rusos no monten un Lepanto el comercio Mediterráneo desaparecerá en las arcas piratas.



Ya se unierón en su día para defender a Turquía de .... Rusia. La primera Guerra de Crimea, con victoria britanico-franco-turca.


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

*Fin al 'turismo gasolinero': Hungría prohíbe vender combustible a extranjeros a precio limitado*

A partir de hoy, solo los vehículos con matrícula húngara o licencia de tráfico del país podrán repostar a un precio regulado de 480 forintos (1,32 dólares) por litro, el más barato en la UE.





Imagen ilustrativaVlad Ispas / Legion-Media


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Durante un discurso del canciller alemán Scholz, un espectador de primera línea se abalanzó sobre el podio al grito de "Eres un tonto". Los guardias resultaron ser más rápidos y lo arrastraron en dirección desconocida..


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

. Boris Filatov, alcalde de Dnipro: "Ucrania ganará la guerra porque no nos queda otra opción"


----------



## la mano negra (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual digo una tontería, pero… ¿Podría ser que la onda expansiva sea más visible si hay algo de niebla que si el día está despejado?



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted . Lo que ocurre con las explosiones habitualmente es que no son observables las ondas de choque que generan y que son lo más destructivo de la explosión. En estas imágenes se aprecia perfectamente como se produce y se expande la onda de choque . Es terriblemente rápida y traumática . Se puede observar debido a circunstancias meteorológicas especiales . Yo creo que es debido a que está nublado y no hay mucha luz solar y luego a un nivel de humedad relativa muy alto lo que permite con gran nitidez procesos de condensación en el avance de la onda . En su frente de ataque , el aire se comprime terriblemente y luego, cuando pasa el frente de ataque , se produce una descompresión que hace que la humedad del aire se condense en miríadas de gotitas de rocío y es eso lo que se ve claramente.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Los medios de comunicación locales escriben que los combates por la aldea Bohorodychne han comenzado. En caso de ocupación del pueblo, las tropas rusas van a la retaguardia de la zona fortificada Svyatogorsk con la formación de un pequeño enclave de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania...


----------



## Argentium (27 May 2022)

*Los prorrusos de Donetsk aseguran que las tropas rusas han tomado la ciudad de Limán*
*Limán, importante nudo ferroviario, es un enclave fundamental para que Rusia avance hacia el sur.*
27 mayo, 2022 16:40


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Van los usanos a incendiar Argelia, a dos-tres horas de vuelo de España y Pedro Sanchez vaciando de armamento los cuarteles, sin reponer nada, nos volveran a pillar con los calzones bajados !!!. *



MI PUTA PESADILLA.


----------



## Argentium (27 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Boris Filatov, alcalde de Dnipro: "Ucrania ganará la guerra porque no nos queda otra opción"



Confundir los deseos con la realidad es el principio de una profunda depresión, para que eso suceda es necesario un milagro y eso ya no se lleva, saludos.


----------



## circodelia2 (27 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro nazi que se rindió en Azovstal: Yaroslav Sergeyevich Lapeyev‼
> 
> Nacido el 18.06.1996, registrado en Kharkiv.
> 
> ...




Mucha prensa occidental tacha a Putin de ridículo y desfasado al intentar "desnacificar" Ucrania, pues tiene más razón que un santo. 
....


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

La aviación del ejército ruso vuela para asaltar las posiciones de los miembros de Ucrania en la LPR, Severodonetsk


----------



## Impresionante (27 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Confundir los deseos con la realidad es el principio de una profunda depresión, para que eso suceda es necesario un milagro y eso ya no se lleva, saludos.



La ucrania de oeste ganará su territorio


----------



## Prophet (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> 100%REAL1LINKNOFAKE



Y entonces el @clapham5 despertó y vio al zar Vladimirovich incluir a Sumy, Poltava y Chernigov en la lista de Oblasts a desnazificar. 

Y ahora el @clapham se irá a regar su bonsai


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Mucha prensa occidental tacha a Putin de ridículo y desfasado al intentar "desnacificar" Ucrania, pues tiene más razón que un santo.
> ....



Veréis que esto acaba como en la segunda guerra mundial, "fueron los esquimales por que resulta que en Alemania no había un nazi nunca".


----------



## Julc (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay que ver la manera que tenáis de prostituir el idioma, parecéis catalanes en pleno hervidero del conflicto. NO está "liberada" sino conquistada, invadida, ocupada, sometida, adueñada, tomada o arrebatada.
> 
> Hablad con precisión.



Evacuada inversamente.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Además de imágenes impactantes este video nos da mucha información sobre el estado de ambos bandos. Es evidente que los rusos han desarrollado mejores tácticas de asalto, se nota que son los que están avanzando, al contrario que los ukras que están en permanente retirada.
> 
> 
> Vemos:
> ...



Que va ese ukra que dices se ha quedado hay bloqueado de miedo y la ha acabado palmando, hay otro que se acerca desde atras ve que vienen por ese lado se mete en el recodo y despues sale corriendo como alma que se lleva el diablo por la trinchera en direccion contraria, el que se ha quedado que dices ha muerto al final con las granadas. Ese que dices ha disparado primero le han devuelto los disparos y desde ese momento ya tenia que haber salido por patas por la trinchera en direccion contraria avisando al resto, no meterse mas en el recodo.


----------



## Nico (27 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *"Vamos a privar a Rusia de sus ingresos petroleros" (c) Biden*
> 
> _Asia superó a Europa por primera vez en cuanto a compras de petróleo a Rusia en abril de este año, en medio de una serie de países europeos que se niegan a importar combustible ruso debido a la situación en Ucrania, informó Bloomberg. Según la empresa de análisis Kpler, Rusia suministra un volumen récord de petróleo por mar._
> 
> ...




Retitulo la noticia, en realidad debe decir:

*Vamos a hacer que los europeos paguen el combustible MAS CARO DEL MUNDO !!*

El resto de la noticia puede quedar igual.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 May 2022)

Donbass, el corazón de Rusia (1921)












Donbass serdtse Rossii.


One of hundreds of thousands of free digital items from The New York Public Library.



digitalcollections.nypl.org


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Arabia Saudí y Argentina expresaron su interés en unirse al formato BRICS. - Lavrov


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no veo que eso haya afectado mucho a los rusos: entran y salen de Ucrania cuando y como quieren, ocupan ya la quinta parte del pais, están machacando su ejército, han destruido totalmente su industria militar, la civil no la han destruido del todo porque no les ha dao la gana y las sanciones económicas de occidente parece que le afectan entre poco y nada. Salvo mandar a sus ejércitos, esos 20 poco más pueden hacer ....
> 
> No veo a Rusia más débil .... al revés .... factura más que antes ... Si yo fuera Putin, a la vista de los problemas que esta situación ha generado en la UE, alargaría la guerra todo lo que pudiera.



Las guerras militares son con el objetivo de la derrota, en las guerras económicas el objetivo es el dominio. En las económicas el colapso del adversario termina salpicándote, por eso el objetivo es estrangular sin ahogar.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

En la RPD, la investigación de la causa penal contra los mercenarios de Gran Bretaña y Marruecos se ha completado, se enfrentan a la pena de muerte, - la Fiscalía General de la RPD


----------



## Alcosani (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es que donde las dan las toman.
> No haber comenzado tú insultando, mamapollas chechenas.
> Insultan porque está siendo Rusia el hazme reír mundial contra un ejército muy inferior, lo que es mucho decir. Sólo pueden destruir viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, en fin. Una mierda el 2 ejército mundial.
> Por cierto, avisa cuando refloten el crucero Mosca, que @Zhukov se va a poner contento. Jajajaja.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

Ese soldado ha muerto el otro que se ha acercado y ha visto el marron aun sigue vivo luchando. Son decimas de segundo entre la vida y la muerte, o te metes de nuevo en el recodo que estas o sales por la trinchera a metralleta limpia avisando al resto.


----------



## Teuro (27 May 2022)

El el momento idóneo de que entre en erupción un megavolcán u otro problema natural que haga que se pudran de forma adicional el 10% de las cosechas mundiales. La tormenta perfecta.


----------



## Octubrista (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual digo una tontería, pero… ¿Podría ser que la onda expansiva sea más visible si hay algo de niebla que si el día está despejado?



En el efecto visual de la onda expansiva de una explosión influyen las condiciones atmosféricas.

Sucede como con las estelas de los aviones comerciales.

Cuando la estela es pobre, breve, o inexistente, es porque no hay humedad en la atmósfera a esa altura, y no se condensa el agua al no haber suficiente concentración. A mayor humedad, más estela y grosor.

El brusco contraste de temperaturas con su entorno, tanto en la estela de un avión, como en una explosión, influye en que podamos visualmente observar en mayor medida la onda expansiva.


----------



## aserejee (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tampoco te pases, atacan cagados completamente desde el bosque a 150 metros de distancia y no dan en el blanco...
> 
> PD- Si destruyen el transporte blindado, habria foto.



Hay video, los petardos esos no le hacen na

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
  The Russian BTR-80 withstood a hit from a German MATADOR grenade launcher and continued to move
Later, he was hit by more Swedish AT-4 grenades — amazing survivability.
Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File prodolzi.mp4


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

En la región de Bryansk, el pueblo de Zernovo fue bombardeado en la misma frontera con Ucrania. Varios civiles resultaron heridos de diversa gravedad. Las casas también sufrieron daños.

Además, hay informes de bajas entre nuestros guardias fronterizos. Hasta ahora no ha habido confirmaciones oficiales sobre los guardias fronterizos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## millie34u (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Si
> 
> Lo que ti digas pedazo de mierda
> 
> ...



La rabia de tu comentario es impotencia


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Aquí están los héroes guerreros, los británicos Sean Pinner y Andrew Hill y el marroquí Saadoun Blagim.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (27 May 2022)

[


Harman dijo:


> *"Vamos a privar a Rusia de sus ingresos petroleros" (c) Biden*
> 
> _Asia superó a Europa por primera vez en cuanto a compras de petróleo a Rusia en abril de este año, en medio de una serie de países europeos que se niegan a importar combustible ruso debido a la situación en Ucrania, informó Bloomberg. Según la empresa de análisis Kpler, Rusia suministra un volumen récord de petróleo por mar._
> 
> ...



¡¡En su cabeza suena espectacular!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 May 2022)

Un interesante trofeo ucraniano llegó a las fuerzas aliadas. BMM-4S es un vehículo médico blindado ucraniano desarrollado por la Oficina de Diseño de Ingeniería Mecánica de Kharkov basado en el vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-4E, que es producido por la Planta de Máquinas Especiales de Kharkov.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

La UE está quedando bien retratada. Un espacio con un potencial enorme pero muy mal liderado estratégicamente. 
No le veo un futuro muy prometedor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 May 2022)

⚡El ejército LPR afirma que ha tomado el control de todas las líneas de comunicación en Severodonetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Debe entenderse que estamos hablando del control de fuego de las carreteras restantes, además de la carretera principal Artemovsk-Lysichansk en donde se están combatiendo: el enemigo está tratando de alejar a nuestras tropas de la carretera, aunque no es necesario para hablar sobre su uso completo.

El caldero de Severodonetsk está cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.
> 
> PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.



Ni en sueños....


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Lo de los rusos es lamentable 3 meses de guerra y concentrando todas sus fuerzas en un solo frente solo avanzan poco a poco una nacion que lo único que tenia remarcable era el poderío militar y ahora ni eso, es basura a todos los niveles menudo estercolero congelado


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las guerras militares son con el objetivo de la derrota, en las guerras económicas el objetivo es el dominio. En las económicas el colapso del adversario termina salpicándote, por eso el objetivo es estrangular sin ahogar.



No has entendido lo que quieren los rusos. Su objetivo es revertir la Otan a 1.991 y, una vez conseguido, que lo conseguirán en unos pocos años, hacer una raya en la frontera polaca y avisar a todo el mundo de que el que la pase está muerto. Acto seguido nos ignorarán como si estuviéramos muertos. No nos quieren para nada, ni para vendernos gas ni para comprarnos chucherías. Han llegado a la conclusión, acertada o equivocada el tiempo lo dirá, de que para lo que tenemos que ofrecer, no nos necesitan.


----------



## El Chatarrero (27 May 2022)

Como muchos de vosotros, sigo este hilo para disponer de una fuente de información alternativa a los "mass mierda" occidentales y su indisimulada propaganda. Y como muchos de vosotros, también tengo mi opinión al respecto de este acontecimiento que marcará el resto de nuestras vidas, pero no me interesa tanto el debate (a menudo pueril y chabacano) como conocer lo que está sucediendo en el confín este de Europa.

Agradezco mucho las aportaciones en ese sentido, y quiero colaborar con este extraordinario testimonio de un tanquista ruso que fue entrevistado después de caer herido en los combates. Nos da una idea de primera mano de cómo se están desarrollando los enfrentamientos en Ucrania. Su relato es riguroso, emocionante y muy instructivo. Espero que disculpéis los errores del traductor... en todo caso, al final de mi post incluyo en enlace a la fuente (de origen ruso).

Saludos a los foreros de bien.

-------------

Un tanquista heróico habló sobre la operación especial y murió: "Ganaremos, pero no será fácil" Alexei Ukhachev recibió una descarga de proyectil, fue dado de alta y devuelto al frente.







Conocimos al capitán del tanque Alexei Ukhachev en un hospital de rehabilitación cerca de Moscú.

Se estaba preparando para irse. Se sometió a un curso de tratamiento después de un impacto de proyectil, que recibió cuando un Javelin voló hacia su tanque. Ocurrió a fines de marzo en la región de Kharkov, en el segundo mes de una operación militar especial.



Hablamos durante varias horas. Alex habló sobre todo. Habló de las primeras semanas más difíciles de la operación especial, de las primeras batallas, de lo que, a su juicio, no tomaron en cuenta, lo que faltó. Habló con calma de sucesos que incluso yo, que era mucho mayor, no podía soportar escuchar. Estuvimos de acuerdo en que probablemente no valía la pena referirse a él, un oficial en funciones. Yo se lo prometí. Pero las circunstancias han cambiado, y no puedo dejar de escribir sobre el oficial ruso Alexei Ivanovich Ukhachev. No puedo darle mi palabra.



*Primer escalón*

El 24 de febrero se anunció una operación militar especial. El mismo día, la unidad de tanques donde sirvió Aleksey cruzó la frontera con Ucrania en el área de Shchebekino. - Íbamos en esa dirección, donde había pueblos prorrusos. región de Járkov. Kupyansk, Balakleya: estas ciudades se rindieron sin luchar contra las unidades que estaban allí, dice Alexey. - Llegué el 6 (marzo) directamente a Balakleya. Nuestras unidades estaban en el centro de la ciudad. Hay un taller de reparación allí. Una enorme base de almacenamiento. Los ucranianos abandonaron todo. Había equipo, armas y municiones. Hay una planta de reparación en la propia ciudad. Y en el norte, más cerca de Rusia, un arsenal. Pero nadie fue allí, porque dijeron que supuestamente estaba minado y que nadie debería ir allí en absoluto. De hecho, nada fue extraído allí. Y no había seguridad... Y fue extraño por qué las tropas ucranianas no lo destruyeron. Por qué "Point-U" no vuela sobre él. No entramos en este arsenal, pensamos que estaba minado o que era un señuelo: comenzaríamos a descargar municiones desde allí y volarían Tochka-U. Hay algunas minas especiales, preparadas para acabar con la gente irá allí ...



*Primera pelea*

Nos mudamos al sur de Balakleya, donde el río Seversky Donets y el canal de Seversky Donets, en mi opinión, se llaman Donbass. Del otro lado, al sur, hay un pueblo. Allí, el ejército ucraniano hizo un punto fuerte desde el pueblo, voló el puente. Deberíamos habernos movido más a Barvenkovo, luego, después de Barvenkovo, nos dirigimos a Lozovaya. Nos detuvieron. Hubo una batalla el 5, 6, 7 ... Es decir, solo intercambiamos fuego allí. El batallón principal se encontraba cerca de Balakleya, en Gusarovka. 

Ocupamos un granero: había un puesto de mando del batallón. Los tanques y unidades listos para el combate partieron hacia el frente, a 20 kilómetros de nosotros. 

Y el 8 de marzo, el enemigo nos atacó a nosotros y al puesto de mando con las fuerzas de una compañía. El fuego de mortero destruyó por completo los vehículos de ruedas, los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal. Y luego llegó nuestro contraataque. Intentaron destruir nuestros tanques; en esta batalla perdimos dos. Dejé el establo tan pronto como comenzó el bombardeo de mortero. 

Tomé mi equipo y al segundo de mi compañía. Nos metimos en dos tanques, cabalgamos, tomamos las alturas y disparemos desde ellas. No los veía... Hay una plantación forestal. Se dispararon morteros desde la pendiente inversa, desde la dirección del pueblo de Shepelevka. Lo único es que vi allí eran camionetas. O bien tienen camionetas de oficiales de las SS (soldados de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, SSO. - "MK"), o especialistas, como se les llama, coordinadores. O tal vez instructores de la OTAN, no lo sé. No había pasado un minuto de batalla cuando miro: el tanque vecino, que estaba detrás de mí, ya está en llamas. Es decir, un ATGM (misil guiado antitanque. - "MK") lo alcanzó. Conduje hasta este tanque, llevé a la tripulación y luego conduje hasta Gusarovka. Entró directamente en la primera casa que encontró, llevó allí a los heridos, conmocionados. Los lugareños estaban sentados en el sótano. 

Luego regresé al granero, me puse en contacto con el comandante del regimiento. Digo: dónde, qué, mostrar los objetivos, dónde disparar, destruir ... Alrededor de la una en punto terminó el bombardeo. Luego supimos que hubo otro ataque, con hasta tres vehículos de combate de infantería (vehículos de combate de infantería - "MK") tratando de capturar al comandante de división. Este ataque fue rechazado. Nos llevaron al norte de Balakleya. Para restaurar la capacidad de combate y reponer el equipo. Entonces - bajo Izyum. Solo hubo combates.

*El enemigo*

En realidad, no hay muchos militares ucranianos. Tienen un ejército pequeño. Pero están muy equipados. ¿Ventajas que les diferencia de nosotros? Drones, morteros. Tienen experiencia desde 2014. Nosotros sólo tenemos una ventaja en la aviación. Los pilotos, por ejemplo, pasaron por Siria. Los cazas actúan bien. Al menos acertaron. Y la APU tiene una ventaja: misiles guiados antitanque fabricados en Estados Unidos. Los drones también son americanos. Además de comunicaciones por satélite americanas. Desde allí se les abastece de todo. Hay cámaras termográficas, misiles guiados que impactan a una distancia de hasta cuatro kilómetros. La conexión, como pude comprobar, para vehículos blindados para todos es "Motorola" especial, 6300, una versión civil, convertida, refrescada para necesidades militares. La comunicación por satélite, "Starlink", se lleva a cabo entre el comandante del batallón y el comandante de la brigada, en este nivel. 

También tienen acceso a Internet. El trabajo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con la población civil está bien coordinado. Los civiles filman todo en sus teléfonos -el movimiento de nuestro equipo, la ubicación- y lo lanzan en grupos en las redes sociales. Luego se analizan estos datos. Y reaccionan. Por otro lado, tienen inteligencia de satélites estadounidenses. Cuando nos atacaron cerca de Balakliya, generalmente tenían toda la información: quién está parado, cuál es el tipo de la equipo, la cantidad de personas, dónde está... Digamos que cruzamos la frontera, había torres (ucranianas). con cámaras de vídeo, totalmente autónomas: grupos eléctricos, baterías... 

Todo es americano. Es decir, todos los videos con nuestro equipo iban inmediatamente a su sede. Condujimos con guardias fronterizos y disparamos este equipo con ametralladoras. Resultó que las posiciones que se tomaron en Rubizhne también estaban equipadas con cámaras. Podían verlo todo y ni siquiera salir de los bunkers. Así que tienen la OTAN. Todo el personal militar, los contratistas y los oficiales realizaron dos o tres cursos de capacitación con instructores de la OTAN en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky. Personalmente vi registros de esto en sus documentos personales. Según los estándares de la OTAN, todo ya está en marcha. Nunca subestimes al enemigo, no basta con odiarles. Y son letales, definitivamente los drones. Primero, se identifican los objetivos, luego se realizan todos los cálculos necesarios utilizando programas que se descargan en tabletas o teléfonos inteligentes. Las coordenadas se ingresan automáticamente, de acuerdo con la marca del objetivo. El programa da el ángulo direccional para el mortero. Cada disparo que tienen, da en el blanco. Supongamos que un observador equipado con una cámara termográfica, una tableta, donde se cargan mapas (electrónicos), puede transmitir coordenadas. Es decir, no en mapas de papel, sino en una tableta electrónica, indicó un punto y las coordenadas se fueron automáticamente. No teníamos eso. En una emboscada, con la ayuda de morteros, primero se destruye el coche de los médicos. En nuestro convoy, por ejemplo, hay un vehículo médico, por lo que primero lo destruyen para que sea imposible sacar a los heridos. Cuando entramos el 24 (marzo), le pegaron primero a la ambulancia. Un ordenanza contratado recibió metralla en el ojo. Murió dos horas después en el hospital. Bueno, al menos el coche estaba acribillado, pero todavía funcionaba. En él nos evacuó a nosotros, los heridos, de allí. Y entonces, ¿cómo, sobre qué luchar? Solo con tanques ...

*Javelins*

Los ucranianos están utilizando los sistemas antitanque americanos Javelin, el NLAW sueco-británico y el Stugna-P ucraniano contra nosotros. De los diez impactos de Javelin, solo vi un caso en que la torre salió volando con el tanque quedó completamente destruido. En el resto de casos, básicamente, todos están conmocionados (en la tripulación), y el equipo se puede restaurar después de ser alcanzado. Tuvimos un impacto de Javelin en el tanque. El chorro acumulativo perforó la torreta y la recámara del arma. La tripulación recibió solo quemaduras en la cara y las manos.

La mitad de los Javelins no están operativos porque funcionan con baterías. No funcionará sin él. Y las pilas ya están medio agotadas. Es decir, Occidente les envía basura ...

*Táctica*

Hay vastos campos y plantaciones forestales. Veseushniks (soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU). - "MK") ocupan una plantación forestal, equipan posiciones allí y disparan desde allí. Y luego todos los días cambian. No vale la pena ir a por ellos: su próximo departamento cambia. Tienen las tácticas de sabotaje y grupos de reconocimiento. Grupos - hasta diez personas.

Todas las batallas se libran a una distancia no inferior a los cuatro kilómetros. Es decir, no hay luchas de contacto como tal. Las batallas de contacto las llevan a cabo fuerzas especiales, que avanzan en las plantaciones forestales por la noche y destruyen a la infantería con la ayuda de cámaras termográficas.








*¿Cómo pelear?*

Para no ser golpeado, debe haber inteligencia. Completamente, empezando por los drones. Primero, un dron con una cámara termográfica voló para ver si había algo allí. De todos modos, los automóviles dejan huellas si, por ejemplo, el automóvil se dirigió a una plantación forestal. La presencia de una persona a través de una cámara termográfica es claramente visible, incluso si una persona se esconde en el bosque, arbustos...

Esta es la guerra del siglo XXI. Quien tiene alta tecnología gana. Primero, ¿qué necesitas? Cámaras termográficas. Por la noche, por regla general, no se ve nada más allá de la mano extendida en Ucrania. Se puede ver una cámara termográfica a una distancia de 3-4 kilómetros.

Blindaje reactivo. Siempre he sido escéptico con él. Y aquí hay dos éxitos: lo vi con mis propios ojos: funciona, realmente ayuda. El blindaje reactivo: elementos de protección que se instalan en el exterior de los vehículos blindados. Cuando se golpea, una explosión dirigida de una carga de protección dinámica reduce drásticamente la capacidad de penetración de un proyectil o misil antitanque.

Primero soldamos los body kits (rejillas metálicas de protección contra misiles antitanque) a los tanques, y luego se quitaron todos. En primer lugar, es un inconveniente: la ametralladora queda inmovilizada, cuando la antena se cierra sobre la rejilla, la estación de radio se quema, la conexión desaparece. Y si hay algún tipo de incendio, simplemente no sería realista salir del tanque por allí. Porque cuando te levantas en toda tu altura, te das con ella. Así que todos las rejillas soldadas fueron retiradas y desechadas.









*Última resistencia*

El primer día, este es el 24 de marzo, dijeron: eso es todo, nos estamos moviendo por el centro de Kamenka, nos vamos. Hay un patio, cerca del patio hay un pueblo, tuvimos que subir y tomar plantaciones forestales allí. Condujimos hasta el pueblo, y allí todavía tenían tropas en el pueblo. Hubo una emboscada. El primer tanque fue volado por una mina, el resto comenzó a disparar con lanzagranadas.

En ese momento todavía vi un lanzagranadas a través del visor. Tenía un lanzagranadas: el sueco Carl Gustaf. Incluso lo vi, estaba literalmente a cien metros de mí. No me vio, apuntó a los primeros tanques que estaban allí. Por lo tanto, se sintió a gusto.

Solo les contaré sobre la última batalla: el 25 de marzo cerca de Kamenka. Cubrí el tanque. Parto hacia una posición cuesta arriba y observo las posiciones del enemigo a través de la cámara termográfica. El rango era 3200-3300 según el telémetro. Niebla matutina. Visualmente, no me ven. Y no es visible a través de dispositivos ordinarios. Y puedo ver cómo caminan allí en pleno crecimiento a través de la plantación forestal. Y se puede ver perfectamente su técnica durante tres kilómetros. Y en ese momento vi: MT-LB estaban parados allí: estos son tractores de oruga con "Estoques" adjuntos (cañón antitanque de 100 mm - "MK"). Al parecer, llegaron por la mañana, aún no habían desplegado una batería antitanque...

Informó al comandante del batallón - él dice: ¡vamos a destruirlos! Y comenzó a disparar con fragmentación de alto explosivo primero para marcar artillería (objetivos). Al principio trabajó con fragmentación de alto explosivo. Empezaron a correr de izquierda a derecha. Luego destruyó MT-LB con un proyectil guiado a una distancia de tres kilómetros. Entonces vi: un hombre salió corriendo de MT-LB. Corrí 20-30 metros a lo largo de la plantación forestal. Escondido en una trinchera. Y a partir de ahí (lo último que vi) - "Jabalina". Sube el cohete rosa - Le grito al conductor: ¡atrás! Para alejarse de esta posición... Y eso es todo. El misil golpeó el tanque, en la torre, al lado de la tapa de la mira "Pine". El blindaje reactivo funcionó. Es decir, la brecha estaba afuera, el tanque estaba listo para el combate; después de mí, todavía lo conducían, luchaban con él...

*La rehabilitación*

Fue ese día que unos diez vehículos quedaron fuera de servicio. De estos, solo una tripulación fue "doscientos", es decir, hubo una detonación catastrófica de las municiones. El resto son conmociones cerebrales o heridas leves. Me sacaron del tanque. Perdí el conocimiento...

Quiero señalar que la evacuación de los heridos está al más alto nivel. Es decir, de inmediato: un helicóptero, un avión, apoyo médico. Primero, los llevaron a Izyum, al batallón médico. Luego, desde allí, en helicóptero. A las dos en el batallón médico; cuando ya los había evacuado el helicóptero, recuperó el conocimiento.

Luego los sacaron para Izyum. Hay un helipuerto, y desde allí en helicóptero hasta Belgorod. Primero en el CRB. Luego de allí a Belgorod, al aeropuerto civil, y luego en avión militar a Chkalovsky y al hospital Burdenko. En comparación con los que perdieron sus extremidades, puedo decir que me bajé con un simple susto...

-----------

Cuando escuché a Alexei, e incluso más tarde, volviendo en mi memoria a una conversación con él, más de una vez me sorprendí  ¡qué bien habría hecho el Ministerio de Defensa si se hubiera ocupado del crecimiento profesional de tales oficiales! Hay que postular a puestos a los que dieron el golpe en los primeros días del operativo especial, que no se derrumbaron, no se asustaron, no corrieron a rescindir el contrato...

Esas personas entienden mejor que otras cómo debe ser un ejército y cómo debe prepararse. No "se colgarán medallas", no informarán sobre éxitos donde no los hay. Veraz, inteligente, razonable, valiente. Ojalá hubiera más de estos.

El 10 de mayo, el capitán Alexei Ukhachev murió durante la operación militar especial. Murió por las heridas de metralla de un misil ucraniano "Tochka-U" en Balakliya. Este fue su segundo viaje a la operación especial. “Cuando le dijeron que tenía que irse, no lo pensó durante mucho tiempo. Como los comandantes dijeron a los padres de Alexei durante el funeral, se le otorgó la Orden del Valor por las acciones heróicas que salvaron la vida de los soldados cerca de Gusarovka en el distrito Izyumsky de la región de Jarkov.



*** La tarifa de este artículo se transferirá a la compra de drones para el ejército ruso.









Танкист-герой рассказал о спецоперации и погиб: «Победим, но легко не будет»


С капитаном-танкистом Алексеем Ухачевым мы встретились в подмосковном реабилитационном госпитале. Он готовился к выписке. Прошел курс лечения после контузии, которую получил, когда в его танк прилетел «Джавелин». Дело было в конце марта в Харьковской области, на втором месяце специальной военной...




www.mk.ru


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Van los usanos a incendiar Argelia, a dos-tres horas de vuelo de España y Pedro Sanchez vaciando de armamento los cuarteles, sin reponer nada, nos volveran a pillar con los calzones bajados !!!. *



¿Tres horas? Tres horas es a Tinduf, que es el fin del mundo....


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Los putinianos estarán llorando porque el todopoderoso ejército ruso después de mas de 3 meses no tiene ni el mínimo de mínimos de los objetivos.


----------



## piru (27 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que va ese ukra que dices se ha quedado hay bloqueado de miedo y la ha acabado palmando, hay otro que se acerca desde atras ve que vienen por ese lado se mete en el recodo y despues sale corriendo como alma que se lleva el diablo por la trinchera en direccion contraria, el que se ha quedado que dices ha muerto al final con las granadas. Ese que dices ha disparado primero le han devuelto los disparos y desde ese momento ya tenia que haber salido por patas por la trinchera en direccion contraria avisando al resto, no meterse mas en el recodo.



No, está apuntando al exterior de la trinchera hasta el minuto 2.15 que empiezan los tiros a su espalda y vuelve la cabeza, entonces se da cuenta de su situación, hasta ese momento lo han mantenido entretenido.

2.14'



2.15'



Yo creo que más que miedo es agotamiento físico y mental.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 May 2022)

El torrero bombero haciendo de las suyas....le quedan dos telediarios.

*Zelenski cree que la guerra podría acabar “en semanas” con un apoyo “unánime y honesto” de Occidente*


El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, considera que un apoyo “unánime y honesto” a Ucrania podría hacer que el fin de la invasión rusa a su país llegase en semanas en lugar de meses. “Si el mundo está verdaderamente unido y es honesto sobre esta agresión rusa contra nuestro estado soberano, la velocidad para poner fin a esta guerra se medirá en semanas. Semanas, ni siquiera meses”, ha dicho Zelenski en un mensaje dirigido al pueblo indonesio. A medida que la ofensiva rusa en el este de Ucrania se recrudece, con “combates de intensidad máxima” y bombardeos constantes, el Gobierno de Kiev está alzando cada vez más la voz para denunciar las atrocidades de las tropas rusas y conseguir que los aliados le envíen más armas. En su discurso diario, el presidente ucranio ha denunciado el genocidio que a su juicio están cometiendo los rusos, con deportaciones y “asesinatos masivos de civiles” en Donbás, que puede quedar “inhabitable”. La alcaldía de Dnipro, en el centro-este de Ucrania, ha denunciado un nuevo ataque con misiles esta madrugada, que ha dejado al menos 10 muertos y 30 heridos. Moscú y Kiev se acusan mutuamente de entorpecer el diálogo. Zelenski considera que “Moscú no está listo para dialogar” y el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, ha acusado a Ucrania de que las negociaciones se encuentren en un punto muerto.









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia obligará a las empresas a trabajar para el Ejército


La Duma aprueba leyes que abren la puerta a la economía de guerra sin declararla | Los miembros de la OTAN firman la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia, a falta de la ratificación | Stoltenberg: “Con 32 países seremos aún más fuertes” | Moscú vende el grano ucranio a sus aliados de Oriente Próximo




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Draghi habla con Zelenski de cómo desbloquear las exportaciones de cereal.*
El primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi,* habló este viernes por teléfono con el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, sobre posibles soluciones para desbloquear las exportaciones de cereal del país y evitar un impacto alimentario en los más pobres, informó el Gobierno italiano en una nota.

La llamada de Draghi se produjo después de la mantenida el jueves con el presidente de Rusia, *Vladimir Putin*, con quien habló de la misma cuestión.

"La conversación se centró en la situación sobre el terreno, con especial atención a las *regiones del este del país*. El primer ministro aseguró el apoyo del Ejecutivo italiano a Ucrania en coordinación con el resto de la Unión Europea", explicó la nota.

"Ambos mandatarios debatieron las perspectivas de desbloquear las exportaciones de cereal de Ucrania para hacer frente a la crisis alimentaria que* amenaza a los países más pobres del mundo*. El presidente Zelenski agradeció el compromiso del gobierno italiano y acordó con el presidente Draghi seguir debatiendo posibles soluciones", añadió.


----------



## pegaso (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se juegan básicamente existir o no exister como nación. España tiene ámplia experiencia en poner los cojones sobre la mesa durante ochocientos años para ser y demostrar al mundo que tiene derecho de ser una nación y no nuna provincia del Islam. También tratamos "como se merecían" a los franceses cuando nos invadieron. Hoy día España sería conquistable con la décima parte de los que entraron en el 711.



Pajillero premium.


----------



## kasperle1966 (27 May 2022)

*¿Obligará la agresión de la OTAN a Rusia a extender la operación especial más allá de Ucrania?*

*Por Batiushka para The Saker Blog 

Introducción: Los Tres Objetivos*
Los tres objetivos de la Operación Militar Especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania fueron anunciados claramente por el presidente Putin desde el principio el 24 de febrero. Fueron muy específicos, muy limitados y excluyeron deliberadamente la ocupación de toda Ucrania, por no hablar de los ataques a cualquier territorio fuera de ella. Además, cualquier sugerencia sobre el uso de armas nucleares estuvo completamente ausente; eso solo fue planteado por la irresponsabilidad histérica y la propaganda de los políticos y periodistas occidentales. Recordemos que los tres objetivos eran, en primer lugar, la liberación del Donbass ruso de los nazis, y, en segundo y tercero, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania como 'Anti-Rusia', creada allí por Occidente desde 2014. En otras palabras, el objetivo ruso era acabar con la inconclusa Segunda Guerra Mundial contra el nazismo y definitivamente no desencadenar una 'Tercera Guerra Mundial'.

*¿Extensión dentro de Ucrania?*
Es cierto que desde entonces el primer objetivo de la Operación ha tenido que extenderse a la liberación de gran parte de la zona costera del Mar Negro, incluidas Kherson y Zaporozhia, para unir el Donbass con Crimea. Inicialmente, esta acción fue el resultado de los intentos de la Junta de Kiev de cortar el suministro de agua a Crimea rusa y sus amenazas a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y al Puente de Kerch. Sin embargo, desde el punto de vista estratégico, una mayor extensión del objetivo original para incluir toda la costa del Mar Negro, incluidos Nikolaev y Odessa hasta la frontera con Rumanía, tendría mucho sentido.

Esto dejaría a cualquier grupa de Ucrania como un Estado sin salida al mar, como Eslovaquia o Bielorrusia. Esto permitiría el control ruso del norte del Mar Negro, socavando los actuales intentos de los barcos occidentales de vaciar los almacenes de grano ucranianos para que comience allí la desnutrición, una nueva hambruna o 'Golodomor', y también proporcionaría un puente terrestre al aislado y amenazado territorio ruso de Transnistria. Debe subrayarse que esto aún no ha ocurrido, pero dada la bancarrota del incompetente régimen de Kiev e incluso la admisión de EE. UU. el 24 de mayo de que Kiev ya no puede pagar su deuda, es posible que más provincias ucranianas soliciten ser incluidas en la Federación Rusa. .

Mientras las autoridades de Ucrania Occidental reciben suministros de la OTAN desde el otro lado de la frontera polaca y muestran una increíble opresión inspirada por los nazis de su minoría pro-rusa, incluida la prohibición de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa (Patriarcado de Moscú) y la incautación y cierre de sus iglesias, nos preguntamos si el Especial Es posible que la operación no tenga que extenderse allí también, a pesar de los objetivos originales. Sin embargo, mucho más que esto, ¿podría la OTAN forzar una extensión mucho mayor de los objetivos de la Operación a través de sus amenazas desde los territorios de la OTAN fuera de Ucrania?

*¿Extensión fuera de Ucrania?*
En primer lugar, están las solicitudes antidemocráticas de los establecimientos finlandés y sueco, una vez neutrales, para unirse a la OTAN. Esta organización, que lleva en su título las palabras 'Atlántico Norte', acaba de perder una guerra en las estribaciones del Himalaya y ahora amenaza a China y quiere expandirse al norte de Europa. ¿Quizás sus líderes necesitan tomar algunas lecciones de geografía básica? Por el momento, Turquía está bloqueando esas aplicaciones, pero es posible que sus objeciones no mantengan el rumbo debido a la presión de EE.UU. sobre una Ankara inflacionaria. En cualquier caso, Rusia ya ha dicho claramente que si las armas de la OTAN se basan en Finlandia y Suecia, serán destruidas. ¿El segundo objetivo de la desmilitarización tendrá que extenderse también a esos países?

En segundo lugar, está el caso de Polonia, que ya cuenta con dos batallones (¿unos 1.000 efectivos?) de infantería ligera que se encuentran actualmente estacionados en el nudo de transporte de Pavlodar, en el centro de Ucrania. ¿Son mercenarios o verdaderas tropas polacas-OTAN? ¿Han sido ya destruidos por el ataque con misiles rusos del 24 de mayo? Sin embargo, de manera mucho más dramática, se ha anunciado a nivel intergubernamental que los polacos y los ucranianos son ahora 'pueblos hermanos sin fronteras'. En otras palabras, como explicó el 23 de mayo la portavoz rusa Maria Zakharova, los ciudadanos polacos tienen en principio, por tanto, los mismos derechos que los ciudadanos ucranianos en Ucrania, aparte, por el momento, del derecho al voto. Significa que el régimen de Kiev básicamente ha renunciado a su propia soberanía.

Esta declaración implica potencialmente una invitación a las fuerzas polacas para entrar y tomar el control de varias provincias del oeste de Ucrania, que las autoridades polacas han codiciado durante siglos. Esto llevaría la Operación Ucraniana a otro nivel. Ese nuevo ejército 'ucraniano' sería un ejército de la OTAN. Esto podría convertirse potencialmente en una invitación a una guerra total entre la OTAN y Rusia, ya que Rusia ciertamente tiene derecho a acabar con las tropas extranjeras en Ucrania, como ya lo ha hecho. Sin embargo, todo esto es especulativo y deberíamos esperar hechos concretos antes de sacar conclusiones. El célebre belicista Stoltenberg de la OTAN dejó claro el 24 de mayo que su organización terrorista no quiere lo que denomina "guerra directa" con Rusia.

En tercer lugar, está el caso de los países bálticos. La élite instalada por Estados Unidos en Lituania, vecina de la vulnerable Kaliningrado rusa, ha mostrado una agresión especial hacia Rusia, incluso amenazando con prohibir a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa (Patriarcado de Moscú) como rehén, como ya ha sucedido en extensas áreas del oeste de Ucrania. Los gobiernos pronazis de Letonia y Estonia no están muy lejos de la posición lituana. ¿Podría esto significar que la Federación Rusa podría decidir desmilitarizar y desnazificar también a esos tres países miembros de la OTAN? Después de todo, los tres Estados han oprimido a las minorías rusas, especialmente Letonia. Estonia está muy cerca de San Petersburgo. En cuanto a Kaliningrado, si alguna vez la OTAN cometiera la tontería de invadirla desde Lituania y Polonia, entre las que se encuentra, las consecuencias serían nefastas.

En cuarto lugar, está el caso de Rumanía. Aunque tiene reivindicaciones territoriales pequeñas y quizás justificadas en la frontera sur de Ucrania, sobre todo está interesado en Moldavia. Si tuviera la tentación de invadir Moldavia, habría problemas no solo con la gente de la pequeña y desprotegida Moldavia, muchos de los cuales no son pro-rumanos, sino también con Rusia. ¿Permitiría Rusia que Rumania, armada por la OTAN, invadiera Moldavia, o preferiría Rusia llevar a Moldavia al territorio de la Federación Rusa junto con Transdnestria para protegerla de la OTAN? Aquí también hay muchas especulaciones y dudas.

Finalmente, nos preguntamos si la Federación Rusa continuará tolerando las declaraciones y acciones agresivas de los representantes antirrusos de las élites mercenarias instaladas por los Estados Unidos en Bulgaria y Grecia. Si las élites búlgaras y griegas fueran limpiadas de aquellos que 'harían cualquier cosa por un millón de dólares' y sus países volvieran a ser territorios prorrusos, significaría que toda la mitad oriental de Europa podría finalmente volver a ser un prorruso. -Rusia, zona de amortiguamiento libre de la OTAN. Esta zona, por supuesto, incluiría a Hungría, así como a Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia del Norte y Bosnia y Herzegovina, es decir, la mayor parte de la ex-Yugoslavia, donde la mayoría de la gente y algunas de las clases gobernantes son pro-rusas de todos modos.

En cuanto a Europa Central (aquí incluimos las Tierras Checas, Alemania Oriental y Austria, así como Eslovenia, Croacia e incluso Albania) y Europa Occidental, sus poblaciones simplemente tendrían que hacer frente a la privación de materias primas. Esto significa cortar el suministro de petróleo, gas, pulpa de papel, fertilizantes, cereales y minerales rusos y la eventual posibilidad de que los más pobres se enfrenten al hambre y la hipotermia del próximo invierno debido a las sanciones antirrusas de sus clases dominantes. A menos, por supuesto, que esas poblaciones decidieran rebelarse y liberarse de sus élites coloniales neofeudales instaladas por Estados Unidos. Incluso el Reino Unido extraterritorial, con su bufonesco primer ministro Johnson, nacido en Nueva York, podría objetar y rechazar. La situación económica en Europa se está volviendo grave.

*Conclusión: Sentido común o….*
Naturalmente, no podemos decir lo que sucederá. Sin embargo, lo que podemos decir muy claramente es que la élite estadounidense y sus secuaces de la OTAN están jugando con fuego. A medida que el dólar cae a diario, ahora incluso por debajo de 57 por rublo por primera vez desde 2015, algunos banqueros occidentales están comenzando a entrar en pánico. Si los vasallos de la OTAN tienen algo de sentido común, disolverán la OTAN por completo, como debería haber sucedido en 1991, cuando se disolvió el Pacto de Varsovia. Sin embargo, como dicen, el problema con el sentido común es que es muy raro. Es más bien como la inteligencia, que es muy limitada, mientras que la capacidad para la estupidez es absolutamente ilimitada...

*Will NATO Aggression Force Russia to Extend the Special Operation Beyond the Ukraine? | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*El canciller Scholz afirma que Putin quiere imponer la "ley del más fuerte"*
El canciller alemán,* Olaf Scholz*, reiteró este viernes que es necesario oponerse a los intentos del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, de imponer con la invasión de Ucrania la "ley del más fuerte".

En un congreso de organizaciones católicas en Stuttgart (sur) el canciller argumentó que Rusia está *atentando contra el orden de seguridad* instaurado en Europa después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y contra el acuerdo de no redibujar fronteras por la fuerza.

Scholz indicó que es una cuestión que ha tratado en repetidas ocasiones en sus *conversaciones teléfonicas *con Putin, que según dijo le dio "discursos" sobre la historia de Rusia y sobre las similitudes étnicas entre rusos, bielorrusos y ucranianos.

"Mi respuesta es que hay un acuerdo por el que* las fronteras no se mueven por la fuerza,"* dijo el canciller, según el cual si todos los países empezaran a revisar sus límites en base a los libros de historia las guerras no terminarían nunca.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 May 2022)

Krasny Liman es nuestra


----------



## Mitrofán (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.
> 
> PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.



no lo veo, más que nada pq _el ataque _sería "depende". y todo el mundo de perfil.


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

Vídeo para estudiosos de Estado Mayor de sillón , muy claro de cómo los métodos generales de guerra
rusos han jugado y están jugando en el teatro de Donbass.

Lo mas curioso es que plantea cómo Rusia está luchando en esta campaña. Dice que Rusia no tiene "ningún plan",
con lo que sólo quiere decir que Rusia tiene "todos los planes" y es sumamente flexible en la forma de ganar terreno, 
porque puede elegir en cada cruce qué camino tomar. Y una vez que haya ido, si quiere seguir adelante o extenderse 
hacia los flancos para evitar su propio cerco. Y una vez que se ha extendido hacia los flancos, si avanzar aún más
hacia el lado, para tomar otro objetivo, lo que llevaría a otro posible camino a tomar. Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Las sanciones empujan a Eurasia a estrechar los lazos económicos con otros países.*
Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia empujan al presidente, *Vladimir Putin*, y a otros líderes de la Unión Euroasiática altamente dependientes de la marcha de la economía rusa a estrechar los lazos comerciales y de inversión con países terceros en el sureste asiático, Oriente Medio y América Latina.

"Las ventajas de la política de integración son especialmente evidentes ahora en actual compleja situación internacional, en *condiciones de prácticamente agresión* por parte de algunos Estados que nos son inamistosos", dijo Putin en la cumbre telemática de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE).

Frente a los líderes de *Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajistán y Kirguistán*, sostuvo no obstante que hay que mirar más allá de la Unión, por lo que respaldó la prolongación del acuerdo provisional de libre comercio con Irán hasta que haya uno pleno.

Este acuerdo, dijo, ha tenido un "impacto notable", ya que los intercambios comerciales aumentaron solo en 2021 en un *73,5%, hasta los 5.000 millones de dólares*, y las exportaciones de la Unión se han duplicado, hasta 3.400 millones de dólares.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Entrega de citaciones en la entrada del metro en Kiev

Esta, según los canales tg, fue entregada a la entrada de la estación de metro de Nivki por agentes de policía y representantes de la oficina de alistamiento militar.

Las oficinas de registro y alistamiento de los militares ucranianos siguen dando muestras de un gran ingenio. Qué no hacer cuando las filas del ejército ucraniano están faltas de personal, con graves pérdidas y deserciones masivas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> La rabia de tu comentario es impotencia



yo nací con rabia


la puta de tu madre por el culo del zorrino de tu abuela


habéis llegado ya a Odesa rojos?


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las sanciones empujan a Eurasia a estrechar los lazos económicos con otros países.*
> Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia empujan al presidente, *Vladimir Putin*, y a otros líderes de la Unión Euroasiática altamente dependientes de la marcha de la economía rusa a estrechar los lazos comerciales y de inversión con países terceros en el sureste asiático, Oriente Medio y América Latina.
> 
> "Las ventajas de la política de integración son especialmente evidentes ahora en actual compleja situación internacional, en *condiciones de prácticamente agresión* por parte de algunos Estados que nos son inamistosos", dijo Putin en la cumbre telemática de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE).
> ...




San Marino esta en Eurasia

di mejor Rusia y 4 mierdas


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Legisladores comunistas rusos hacen un llamamiento para que termine la guerra en Ucrania.*
Dos legisladores locales del Partido Comunista de la región de Primorie, en el extremo oriental de Rusia, han pedido el fin de la *guerra en Ucrania*, pero les han prohibido votar en la asamblea. Es la primera vez que una iniciativa de este tipo ha sido apoyada por representantes electos del Partido Comunista, una formación que apoya la operación lanzada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, el 24 de febrero. En la reunión, el diputado Leonid Vasiukevich, del Partido Comunista, se levantó y leyó una carta dedicada a Putin, pese a los intentos de varios legisladores locales y del gobernador de la región de callarlo.


----------



## ATDTn (27 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aquí están los héroes guerreros, los británicos Sean Pinner y Andrew Hill y el marroquí Saadoun Blagim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La virgen...no quedan bien bien.
Pero no hay que preocuparse...
Cuando hagan la película cogen a Brad Pitt y Denzel Washington.


----------



## magufone (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al Xavier Colás lo pillaron en su día en Twitter, cuando enlazó un articulo suyo... que básicamente consistía en copypastear un informe del Departamento de Estado de los EEUU que enviaban a todos los corresponsales. Ni por esas entonó el mea culpa, incluso se ponía chulito. Es un sinvergüenza, como los demás Hollister (la chupipandi de corresponsales españoles en Rusia) Encima ese ni está en Moscú...



Normal, no es desde Moscu desde donde le pagan...


----------



## Archimanguina (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> “Boris Johnson proposed to Vladimir Zelensky to create a new international alliance directed against Russia and an alternative to the EU, according to the Italian edition of Corriere Della Sera”
> 
> boriss johnson desenmascarado
> 
> ...



no sé el resto pero rumania ya salió escaldada en el 45. Que prueben con austria hungria que a lo mejor tienen mas ejsito.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¿Obligará la agresión de la OTAN a Rusia a extender la operación especial más allá de Ucrania?*
> 
> *Por Batiushka para The Saker Blog
> 
> ...



Siguen los subnormales pensando que serán aclamados en Europa


Alemania Oriental dicen los subnormales


Rusos hablando de neogeudalismo jajajajajajaja


ellos y sus elites multimillonarias a base del robo y la privatización de los bienes públicos


----------



## arriondas (27 May 2022)

El punto fuerte de los ucros es la colaboración de la inteligencia de EEUU y todos los aparatitos electrónicos que les han suministrado. Los Javelin, NLAW y compañía no son las wunderwaffen que pregonan los muyayos de la revistilla.

El punto débil, que ahora ya no tienen masa de maniobra, y sus filas cada día están más compuestas de levas que de soldados curtidos.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Rumanía y Polonia esperan que Suecia y Finlandia puedan unirse a la OTAN.*
Rumanía y Polonia esperan que Suecia y Finlandia puedan ingresar en la OTAN a pesar de la oposición de Turquía, según han declarado este viernes los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de estos países durante una visita en Ankara. A raíz de la *guerra en Ucrania, *Suecia y Finlandia presentaros la pasada semana sus solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN, dejando atrás décadas de no alineamiento militar.


----------



## Zhukov (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Además las convenciones de Ginebra prohíben enrolar a los prisioneros de guerra en las fuerzas propias, y es lo justo, lo contrario daría lugar a innumerables abusos.



Como si los ukros respetaran la convención de Ginebra....

En una guerra civil claro que se enrola a los prisioneros, se hace un filtrado de los comprometidos y luego se les alista. Se hizo así en la Guerra Civil española, y en la rusa también y en la china.

Legalmente, las repúblicas de Donbass y Lugansk pueden ahora llamar a filas a los habitantes de los pueblos y ciudades liberadas.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Krasny Liman es nuestra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072009
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072010
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072011



otra aldeilla .....


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los rusos es lamentable 3 meses de guerra y concentrando todas sus fuerzas en un solo frente solo avanzan poco a poco una nacion que lo único que tenia remarcable era el poderío militar y ahora ni eso, es basura a todos los niveles menudo estercolero congelado


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Scholz indicó que es una cuestión que ha tratado en repetidas ocasiones en sus *conversaciones teléfonicas *con Putin, que según dijo le dio "discursos" sobre la historia de Rusia y sobre las similitudes étnicas entre rusos, bielorrusos y ucranianos.



Similitudes étnicas, espacio vital, territorios históricos... donde habré oído yo eso antes..


----------



## agricultura (27 May 2022)

Un poco tarde, no soy agricultor, pero algo sé, lo más básico de ecología. Esto es referente a las dos cosechas de trigo en Ucrania. Ignoro el dato concreto, pero teóricamente, sobre el papel son perfectamente viables dos cosechas. Perdonad por el off-topic, pero me he metido porque he visto que le dabais vueltas al tema.

La clave está en la longitud del *periodo vegetativo*. En el clima mediterráneo, el 90% de la superficie de España, hay *parada inverna*l de las plantas por bajas temperaturas y *parada -muy larga estival*-, debido a la aridez.
Como alguno dijo, en España, se siembra en dos ocasiones, aunque no consecutivas en el mismo sitio. O bien se siembra en otoño, con clima mediterráneo, o bien se siembra casi ya en primavera, en aquellos lugares dónde la parada estival no es tan de temer y así se evita por ejemplo que el suelo y las plántulas estén encharcadas en invierno y mueran. 

En el interior de la península por ejemplo sólo hay 3-4 meses aptos para las plantas de marzo-abril a mayo-junio.
Pero el clima mediterráneo, con parada por aridez estival al que estamos tan acostumbrados es casi exclusivo de España, en Ucrania por ejemplo, sólo tendrían las plantas una parada, la parada invernal, porque precisamente en verano, cuando más calor hace es cuando más llueve. Calor y humedad, como en los trópicos, esto es muy bueno para las plantas. Los trópicos por su parte son el lugar del mundo, dónde la vegetación es más variada y rica porque no hay parada ni en invierno ni en verano.

Además como alguno dijo se protegen las plantas perfectamente con el manto de nieve. La planta no va a crecer, pero por lo menos está protegida y no va a morir. Se produce la circunstancia de que las plantas herbáceas pueden sufrir más y de hecho sufren más en el invierno soriano que en el invierno de Kiev.
Por otro lado la cantidad de cultivares de trigo es enorme y hay todo tipo de ciclos imaginables y posibles a disposición del agricultor.
En cuanto a la fertilidad del suelo en Ucrania, para simplificar, si el clima es bueno para la vegetación el suelo también será bueno, porque en definitiva la vegetación es el principal agente de formación del suelo.
Los suelos españoles y las cosechas españolas son pobres por falta de agua o parada estival, mientras que si hay regadío, hortalizas, etc, la cosa cambia al disponer de humedad y de abundantes horas de sol.


----------



## Feriri88 (27 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> 1- No sabes sumar. Tienes que llegar a unos 120.000k  m2 y te quedas en poco más de 50.000
> 2- El próximo mes igual tienes que sumar 140.000, y el siguiente 160.000 y así sucesivamente. Sin prisas.
> 3- La guerra (provocada por los cerdos anglos) conlleva destrucción....PERO dado que los rusos se quedarán con lo ocupado, intentaràn una menor destrucción, al contrario quecel bando LGTBIKT del farlopero
> 4-influencia en Ucrania: será total  . En Moldavia, país enano y màs pobre de Europa , carece de relevancia. Y Polonia, pues da la risa. Pueden preguntar al consejo de ministros polaco al que se le cayó el avión. Y Asia central....ese lugar ricacho y próspero donde triunfan los USA....Bueno, ahora que los USA se ha n ido con el rabo entre las piernas de Afganistán, Siria, Kazajstán,....quizàs se les abra una puerta a la esperanza ¿no?
> ...





Que bloquean Suecia y Finlandia? el baltico subnormal


Ya han conquistado Ucrania?


Si no te gusta occidente lárgate hijo de puta


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Similitudes étnicas, espacio vital, territorios históricos... donde habré oído yo eso antes..



en azovstal tal vez?


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> no sé el resto pero rumania ya salió escaldada en el 45. Que prueben con austria hungria que a lo mejor tienen mas ejsito.



Rumanía recuperó Transilvania gracias a que cambió de bando en el momento oportuno y sus soldados dieron la cara.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hoy me la tomo a tu salud en kasny liman, hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Rusia necesitará enormes recursos financieros para continuar la guerra en Ucrania, según el ministro ruso de Finanzas.*
Rusia necesitará enormes recursos financieros para su "operación militar" en Ucrania, según ha dicho este viernes el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, y recoge Reuters.


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.
> 
> PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.



Turquia ya atacó a los Griegos en Chipre en 1974 y la OTAN no hizo nada. Hay resoluciones de la ONU condenando esa invasión. Y el Reino Unido mantiene dos bases militares en Chipre en la zona Griega.

Los turcos expulsaron a 160.000 grecochipriotas que vivían en el norte fueron expulsados al sur.
Y unos 50.000 turcochipriotas del sur se mudaron hacia el norte y se establecieron en propiedades de los greco chipriotas desplazados.


----------



## ryder87 (27 May 2022)

Las ratas de azov bajo rejas..


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ni en sueños....



Cuando Marruecos nos invadio, la isla de Perejil, Italia ofrecio buques y tropas, sin pedir España nada, los europeos del mediterraneo conocemos muy bien el peligro del islam en la costa sur del Mediterraneo. 




PD- No se cuando pero la batalla de Lepanto se repetira, eso seguro.


----------



## frangelico (27 May 2022)

Es un juego muy tonto el de Grecia. Mejor un perfil bajo y a dos barajas , quizá les están arrastrando por la deuda, pero estos son como nosotros serian abandonados por la OTAN en caso de agresión (además el tratado no creo que conteme un ataque de un miembro a otro y es algo que acabara ocurriendo).


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no lo veo, más que nada pq _el ataque _sería "depende". y todo el mundo de perfil.



Los musulmanes que pretenden invadir europa, haran surgir una segunda Liga Santa y seran los europeos del Mediterraneo los primeros en abrir fuego.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Rusia ha salido por patas de Kiev, de Járkov, les han hundido el Moskva, están perdiendo hombres como chinches y material, su plan de desmembrar Ucrania se ha ido a la mierda y sólo les queda intentar controlar el Donbass y zonas adyacentes porque no han tenido COJONES de aplastar al insignificante ejército ukro.
Y una puta mierda a la gentuza que apoya a unos invasores bárbaros pederastas, violadores y saqueadores.


----------



## ryder87 (27 May 2022)

La derrota de Liman...las caras del fin.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (27 May 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Un poco tarde, no soy agricultor, pero algo sé, lo más básico de ecología. Esto es referente a las dos cosechas de trigo en Ucrania. Ignoro el dato concreto, pero teóricamente, sobre el papel son perfectamente viables dos cosechas. Perdonad por el off-topic, pero me he metido porque he visto que le dabais vueltas al tema.
> 
> La clave está en la longitud del *periodo vegetativo*. En el clima mediterráneo, el 90% de la superficie de España, hay *parada inverna*l de las plantas por bajas temperaturas y *parada -muy larga estival*-, debido a la aridez.
> Como alguno dijo, en España, se siembra en dos ocasiones, aunque no consecutivas en el mismo sitio. O bien se siembra en otoño, con clima mediterráneo, o bien se siembra casi ya en primavera, en aquellos lugares dónde la parada estival no es tan de temer y así se evita por ejemplo que el suelo y las plántulas estén encharcadas en invierno y mueran.
> ...



A ver, que haya dos fechas de siembra para el trigo no quiere decir que haya dos cosechas. 
En España se siembran trigos y cebada de invierno y de primavera, el invierno y primavera lo podríais entrecomillar. Una cebada de invierno es la que acepta siembra temprana, octubre, noviembre diciembre. La de invierno se siembra en enero o febrero, marzo incluso en algunos sitios. La cosecha es prácticamente a la vez porque las de primavera tienen un ciclo vegetativo más corto.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Turquia ya atacó a los Griegos en Chipre en 1974 y la OTAN no hizo nada. Hay resoluciones de la ONU condenando esa invasión. Y el Reino Unido mantiene dos bases militares en Chipre en la zona Griega.
> 
> Los turcos expulsaron a 160.000 grecochipriotas que vivían en el norte fueron expulsados al sur.
> Y unos 50.000 turcochipriotas del sur se mudaron hacia el norte y se establecieron en propiedades de los greco chipriotas desplazados.



Cierto, pero no se puede ceder siempre, al final se le pararan los pies a los sarracenos y sera a base de bombazos...


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Como si los ukros respetaran la convención de Ginebra....
> 
> En una guerra civil claro que se enrola a los prisioneros, se hace un filtrado de los comprometidos y luego se les alista. Se hizo así en la Guerra Civil española, y en la rusa también y en la china.
> 
> Legalmente, las repúblicas de Donbass y Lugansk pueden ahora llamar a filas a los habitantes de los pueblos y ciudades liberadas.





Remequilox dijo:


> Explícale tú las convenciones de Ginebra a las milicias ucranianas (o incluso al poder judicial ucraniano, o a cierto servicio medico-sanitario ucraniano....).
> 
> El asunto jurídico es que si un rendido, al momento del interrogatorio manifiesta "voluntariamente" algo, quizás deja de ser prisionero de guerra.
> Eres un soldado ucraniano de Jerson, Kupiansk, Kramatorsk.....
> ...



La Convención de Ginebra actualmente vigente es del año 1949 y en ella se prohíbe incluso que los prisioneros de guerra trabajen en construcciones de tipo militar, sí lo pueden hacer en otras actividades. 
Y vosotros incluso los quereis enrolar de nuevo en el ejército rival! 

Rusia hasta el momento tiene hecho gala de respectar las convenciones internacionales sobre el trato a prisioneros, si Ucrania no lo hace serían reos pasibles de enjuiciamiento criminal. 
Las republiquetas de Donest y Lugansk también debieran de respetar tales convenios aunque no los hallan firmado, de no hacerlo sería una actuación repudiable, un crimen de guerra. Y no hay más.

Que luego algunos prisioneros talvez prefiriesen luchar en el bando novoruso es una especulación que en nada cambia lo anterior, son prisioneros de guerra y como tal deben ser tratados.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un juego muy tonto el de Grecia. Mejor un perfil bajo y a dos barajas , quizá les están arrastrando por la deuda, pero estos son como nosotros serian abandonados por la OTAN en caso de agresión (además el tratado no creo que conteme un ataque de un miembro a otro y es algo que acabara ocurriendo).



_No han tardado en reaccionar._

Y rápidamente aquí.
En respuesta al secuestro por parte de Grecia de un petrolero iraní, las fuerzas marítimas del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica se apoderaron de dos petroleros griegos en el Golfo Pérsico.
El buque de bandera rusa fue incautado por Grecia hace unas semanas y el petróleo que llevaba a bordo fue confiscado y entregado a Estados Unidos con el pretexto de las sanciones contra Rusia.
Irán lo calificó de acto de piratería y prometió represalias. Hoy, las represalias han sido contraproducentes.
Irán no ha tenido reparos en tomar represalias atacando a Israel y secuestrando barcos británicos, así que, por supuesto, Grecia se está yendo al garete.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Dejo esto aquí, y de paso aprovecho para cagarme en el árbol genealógico de los prorrusos,putinianos y 
equidistantes que están del lado de estos desechos humanos


----------



## Don Luriio (27 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con usted . Lo que ocurre con las explosiones habitualmente es que no son observables las ondas de choque que generan y que son lo más destructivo de la explosión. En estas imágenes se aprecia perfectamente como se produce y se expande la onda de choque . Es terriblemente rápida y traumática . Se puede observar debido a circunstancias meteorológicas especiales . Yo creo que es debido a que está nublado y no hay mucha luz solar y luego a un nivel de humedad relativa muy alto lo que permite con gran nitidez procesos de condensación en el avance de la onda . En su frente de ataque , el aire se comprime terriblemente y luego, cuando pasa el frente de ataque , se produce una descompresión que hace que la humedad del aire se condense en miríadas de gotitas de rocío y es eso lo que se ve claramente.





Aumento de la velocidad del aire que produce disminución de la presión que produce enfriamiento que produce condensación.


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas atacan la aldea de Svatove en la LNR con el sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U, matando a 2 personas e hiriendo a 8, dice la Fiscalía General de la LNR









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 May 2022)

El gauleiter de los distritos ocupados de la república popular de Luhansk ha dicho que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pueden abandonar Severodonetsk y retirarse a pesar de que la carretera Lysychansk-Artemivsk está bajo el control de fuego de las tropas rusas.
También reconoció las hostilidades en curso en Severodonetsk, cerca de Avtovozkala y el hotel Mir.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (27 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Draghi asegura que se acerca una crisis alimentaria «de proporciones gigantescas»
> 
> 
> Durante una llamada telefónica, Putin prometió desbloquear los envíos de trigo a cambio del levantamiento de sanciones
> ...



CRISIS ARTIFICIAL provocada por la OTAN(EE.UU.) y sus vasallos.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Eso se lo preguntas al ministro ruso de finanzas....y lo de loca será tu PM.....GILIPOLLAS.....ala a cascarla.....


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

¿A qué creen qué se estará refiriendo?
*
"Los países de la UE tienen que flexionar sus músculos y mostrar su poder colectivo 
más a menudo, en lugar de centrarse únicamente en sus propios intereses"*
Christine Lagarde, en el foro económico de Davos.


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

Off-topic. Fuente Italiana

JENIN, PALESTINA OCUPADA - *El anuncio de Israel de que no proseguirá la investigación sobre el asesinato de la famosa periodista de Al Jazeera Shireen Abu Akleh no ha sido una sorpresa.* Las razones concretas que se aducen para justificar la decisión no tienen mucha importancia. Sin embargo, una cosa es cierta: es muy poco probable que el asesinato de una periodista como Shireen Abu Akleh haya sido la decisión de un soldado solitario o de un comandante de campo. El asesinato de Shireen Abu Akleh: ¿quién dio la orden?

Abu Akleh era muy conocida y respetada. Era claramente identificable como una no combatiente y una periodista que no representaba ninguna amenaza para las fuerzas israelíes. Ya había estado en situaciones similares y sabía cómo tomar las precauciones necesarias, como llevar un casco y un chaleco antibalas. *Tuvo que ser abatida por un francotirador bien entrenado, cuya identidad debía ser conocida por las autoridades israelíes.

Tuvo que haber una orden o, como mínimo, la aprobación de los niveles más altos del aparato de defensa israelí, hasta el ministro de defensa o incluso el primer ministro, antes de que el francotirador pudiera llevar a cabo el asesinato.* A continuación, en un intento bastante transparente de encubrir el asesinato, Israel fingió realizar una investigación y pidió a la Autoridad Palestina, que realizó la autopsia, que entregara la bala que mató a Abu Akleh.

Citando a un funcionario militar israelí, el *Times of Israel informó que "el ejército israelí ha identificado el rifle de un soldado que podría haber matado a la periodista de Al Jazeera Shireen Abu Akleh"*. Sin embargo, continúa afirmando que "no se puede estar seguro a menos que los palestinos entreguen la bala para su análisis". El intento de engaño es cada vez más evidente en esta declaración. Como debió ser un francotirador el que apuntó y luego disparó, no hay duda de quién apretó el gatillo.

¿MILITANTES PALESTINOS?

El periódico británico *The Guardian escribió recientemente: "Abu Aqleh [sic] fue asesinada durante una incursión de un comando israelí contra militantes palestinos"*. Declaraciones como ésta demuestran el problema mayor. Las incursiones de los comandos israelíes no tienen ninguna justificación y son responsables de innumerables muertes de civiles palestinos. Enmarcar a los combatientes palestinos -defensores de su campamento, de su ciudad y de su pueblo- como "militantes" y a los invasores israelíes como "comandos" hace recaer inmediatamente la culpa en los palestinos y justifica el ataque israelí, justificando así cada incursión israelí.

Esta forma de enmarcar la situación, típica de los medios de comunicación, permite que la constante e interminable matanza de jóvenes palestinos por parte de Israel continúe sin cesar. La pregunta es: *¿Cuántos palestinos tienen que morir para que la noticia sea honesta e Israel se vea obligado a detener la matanza?*

De vez en cuando, un acontecimiento hace que la gente levante la cabeza y reconozca que Israel ha ido demasiado lejos y que quizás haya que hacer algo. Cuando Shireen Abu Akleh fue asesinada, hubo un momento así. Cuando, unos días después del asesinato, su cortejo fúnebre fue brutalmente atacado por las fuerzas israelíes, fue otro de esos momentos. Pero estos momentos son escasos.

Y estos momentos, incluso cuando llegan, no duran mucho y no producen resultados concretos. A veces se envía una carta de un miembro del Congreso de los Estados Unidos; a veces se hacen declaraciones en las que se pide que se investigue lo sucedido. Luego la gente sigue adelante y se olvida, y el flujo de sangre palestina -en su mayoría de jóvenes prometedores- continúa sin cesar.

La lista de nombres de jóvenes palestinos asesinados por Israel es demasiado larga para enumerarla; se añaden más cuando uno intenta escribirla. Las edades varían, pero muchos son menores de 21 años. Las imágenes de padres y hermanos llorando -a veces incluso una esposa y un hijo, si tenían edad para casarse- siguen fluyendo como si fuera una maldición inevitable e impredecible.

En una entrevista abierta y franca que realicé recientemente al *veterano periodista israelí Gideon Levy, éste habla de su frustración con los medios de comunicación israelíes y el público israelí que los consume. "Los medios de comunicación no quieren informar y los consumidores no quieren saber"*, exclamó Levy con pasión.

*Cuando la prensa israelí informa de un asesinato, nunca deja de seguir la línea gubernamental de que el palestino es siempre un terrorista o forma parte de un levantamiento violento.* Había que enfrentarse a él o a ellos, según el caso, y los valientes combatientes israelíes lo hicieron. De vez en cuando, para demostrar la profesionalidad de las fuerzas israelíes, se las muestra en acción. Se muestran imágenes de estas fuerzas entrando en un campo de refugiados, algo que han estado haciendo mucho últimamente, especialmente en el norte de Cisjordania.

Israel cuenta con varios batallones de unidades de comandos, unidades de la policía secreta Shabak o fuerzas antiterroristas, todos ellos fuertemente armados y equipados con los mejores equipos de comunicación y protección del mundo, así como con cantidades ilimitadas de munición. Las fuerzas israelíes también cuentan con los médicos mejor formados, las mejores capacidades de primeros auxilios y helicópteros preparados para evacuar rápidamente a un soldado herido. Una vez evacuado, un soldado israelí herido recibe la mejor atención médica en instalaciones modernas y bien equipadas.

Todo ello para enfrentarse a unos cuantos jóvenes palestinos armados con poco más que M-16. Los palestinos no tienen cascos, ni chalecos antibalas, tienen cantidades limitadas de munición y se arriesgan a ser heridos o muertos. Un palestino herido en combate no tiene acceso al mismo nivel de atención médica de urgencia que las fuerzas israelíes. Ni siquiera cerca. Las ambulancias palestinas, si es que consiguen llegar, están mal equipadas y las instalaciones médicas son remotas y rara vez están lo suficientemente equipadas como para atender lesiones graves.

*En el lado israelí, la vida sigue como si no hubiera pasado nada importante. Ver las noticias adormece a la sociedad israelí. Enfrentamientos, palestinos muertos*, el gobierno de coalición enfrentándose a otra crisis, Netanyahu que puede o no estar cerca de volver a la silla de primer ministro; quién sabe. De vez en cuando, un colono o un oficial israelí es asesinado, su nombre se menciona en las noticias y la gente se lamenta durante unos días y luego se olvida. *Se construyen asentamientos -miles en el Naqab, otros miles en Jerusalén Este- y los habitantes de Msafer Yota, en las colinas del sur de Hebrón, se ven obligados a abandonar sus tierras, pero todo es normal, no hay de qué preocuparse. *Los israelíes viajan al extranjero para pasar las vacaciones y van a los cafés y restaurantes, que abren nuevos cada día. Hay que probarlos todos.

Miko Peled es colaborador de MintPress News, autor publicado y activista de los derechos humanos nacido en Jerusalén. Sus últimos libros son "El hijo del general. Viaje de un israelí en Palestina" y "Injusticia, la historia de los cinco de la Fundación Tierra Santa".


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al parecer, ya están dando por hecha la derrota de Ucrania y centrándose en los siguientes escenarios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias "arriondas" por tu mensaje. Confieso mi ignorancia porque habla de cuestiones que yo desconocía y se me ocurre que pueda haber algunos foristas que, al igual que yo, las desconozcan. Lo peor es que tiene todo el aspecto de que, una vez acabada la movida de Ucrania, nos monten una aún más gorda en el Sahel con lo que implicaría de desplazamientos de población atravesando el Estrecho de Gibraltar. Pero vayamos por orden:

- Empiezo por este párrafo y pongo en negrita lo que me llama la atención

_El predicador turco Fethullah Gulen es el padre espiritual de una extensa organización caritativa ‎presente en numerosos países. Su extradición a Turquía desde Estados Unidos, donde ‎actualmente reside, y clasificar su organización como terrorista sería privar a la CIA de “ojos” y de influencia en ‎numerosos países africanos y en naciones asiáticas con poblaciones turcoparlantes.* Washington ‎sólo podría aceptar eso si el AfriCom ya estuviese desplegado en África… pero todavía está ‎‎“exilado” en Alemania. Washington está enfrascado en negociaciones para implantar el AfriCom ‎en Somalilandia, a cambio de garantizar reconocimiento internacional a ese Estado ‎no reconocido*  ‎_

Me acabo de enterar de la existencia del AfriCom y lo tremendo es que al buscar en Wikipedia me entero de que hay muchas posibilidades de que lo pongan en la Base norteamericana de Rota  

En wikipedia dicen que es una unidad temporalmente adscrita al mando unificado de Estados Unidos en Europa, pasando a ser totalmente autónoma y operativa desde 2008. Su actual sede está en Stuttgart, (Alemania) aunque se especula con la posibilidad de mover el mando a la Base Naval de Rota en España. Desde el 5 de abril de 2013 su comandante es el general David M. Rodríguez

De paso he buscado Somalilandia y encuentro que es un "Estado con reconocimiento limitado ubicado en el Cuerno de África. Limita al norte con el golfo de Adén, al este con Puntlandia, al sur y suroeste con Etiopía, y al oeste con Yibuti. ". Entiendo que es un invento otánico y corríjanme si me equivoco.

- El otro asunto que me ha parecido grave es el que al parecer nos están preparando por el sur. Cita y marco en negrita:


_Parece sorprendente que, aun después de la caída de Mariupol, *Estados Unidos haya decidido ‎mantener el envío de 40 000 millones de dólares para Ucrania, donde ya ‎ha perdido otros 14 000 millones. En realidad, dos terceras partes de todo nunca llegó al destino anunciado –ha sido desviado y hoy se amontona en Kosovo y en Albania.* ‎Allí habrá en poco tiempo *alrededor de 18 000 millones de dólares en armamento*. Tenemos ‎entonces dos opciones: creer que el Pentágono está botando el dinero por la ventana… o *que ‎está invirtiéndolo al sustraer ese gigantesco arsenal al control del Congreso. ‎*_
_Si seguimos analizando los hechos, veremos que la subsecretaria de Estado, la straussiana ‎Victoria Nuland, viajó el 11 de mayo a Marruecos para presidir allí una reunión de la «Coalición ‎global contra Daesh», en la que participaron 85 países enviando sus ministros de Exteriores. ‎De manera totalmente predecible, *la señora Nuland dijo allí que el Emirato Islámico (Daesh) está ‎resurgiendo, pero no en el Medio Oriente sino en el Sahel, e invitó los participantes a unirse a ‎Estados Unidos para luchar contra ese enemigo.* Como ya todos han podido comprobar el apoyo ‎masivo que Estados Unidos aportó a los yihadistas de Daesh en Irak y en Siria, todos los diplomáticos presentes entendieron que la tormenta no tardará en caer sobre el Sahel. Para ‎desencadenarla, el Pentágono necesita armas, muchas armas, y no quiere que vuelvan a ‎atraparlo “con las manos en la masa” mientras arma otra vez a los yihadistas. *Así que hay ‎grandes probabilidades de que el armamento oficialmente destinado a Ucrania y desviado hacia ‎los Balcanes acabe en el Sahel. ‎*
Una guerra en el Sahel no será “problemática” porque no afectará a las grandes potencias y las ‎víctimas serán “sólo” africanos. Esa guerra durará mientras la alimenten y ningún aliado de ‎Washington se atreverá a señalar que ese conflicto existe desde que se invadió y se destruyó ‎Libia. ‎_
_Y todo podrá seguir como antes. Al menos para una parte de la humanidad, el mundo seguirá ‎siendo unipolar… con Washington como centro. ‎_

Y al parecer esta movida la quieren dirigir desde la Base de Rota... 
Sin más comentarios


----------



## Vitaly (27 May 2022)

Los ucranianos golpean cobardemente a una mujer rusa.

La mujer que estaba sola resultó gravemente herida. Atacar a una mujer indefensa es fácil. ¿por qué estos ucros no golpean a los soldados Kadyrovtsy, Spetnaz o los СОБР?

Pero no, cuando se les acerca el ejército ruso salen corriendo al grito de "Слава России!". (¡Viva Rusia!).

¡Cobardes!


----------



## NPI (27 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Seguro que estos bailan estupendamente
> @Decimus @txusky_g Promotor @Educo Gratis @FernandoIII @Al-paquia



Educo Gratis tiene varias cuentas secundarias y una de ellas es la de Tucho Cacolas


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

No, si la equivocación no es mía sino de Rusia por menospreciar y subestimar al ejército ucraniano. Los rusos fueron los que pensaron que les recibirían con flores, Zelenski se rendiría y el ejército entregaría las armas. La hostia de Rusia se escuchó hasta en Ayamonte, por lo que lo siento muchísimo, por muchas derrotas que esté teniendo últimamente Ucrania, el bando humillado de mil formas sigue siendo uno.

Así que todos los equidistantes y vuestras versiones "alternativas" de mierda al coño.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ucrania va a dejar de existir como país, eso lo sabes tú, lo sé yo y lo sabe cualquiera minimante informado, al menos en la forma en la que la hemos conocido hasta ahora
> Si ahora mismo Rusia, dedicase todos sus esfuerzos económicos a reconstruir y revitalizar...pongamos el este de Ucrania estaría bien para ellos, aunque un país así no es fácil de hacerlo, es algo que se puede hacer...eso sí, para revitalizar de verdad la zona de Dombass, por ejemplo, sería necesaria mucha inversión...también procedente del extranjero.
> Aunque la minería sea algo muy productivo en la zona, está claro que tiene que haber de todo y, como siempre, la economía termina siendo algo que va sin un carácter geopolítico, ya que termina siendo las pequeñas decisiones de los cuidadanos.
> Pero bueno, aun con todo, es algo posible, "aguantable", desde el punto de vista ruso y más aún en la zona, con lo que han pasado en los anteriores años
> ...



Cuando llegue hasta "horto" ,desgraciadamente ya lo había leído todo.Has jodido todo el hilo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 May 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> La Convención de Ginebra actualmente vigente es del año 1949 y en ella se prohíbe incluso que los prisioneros de guerra trabajen en construcciones de tipo militar, sí lo pueden hacer en otras actividades.
> Y vosotros incluso los quereis enrolar de nuevo en el ejército rival!
> 
> Rusia hasta el momento tiene hecho gala de respectar las convenciones internacionales sobre el trato a prisioneros, si Ucrania no lo hace serían reos pasibles de enjuiciamiento criminal.
> ...



Creo que ni @Zhukov ni yo mismo te estamos debatiendo la mayor, solo que establecida esa premisa mayor (el cumplimiento y respeto a la Convención de Ginebra, que Rusia, y las repúblicas, de momento están cumpliendo escrupulosamente, y no Ucrania, lamentablemente), viene el hecho de que esto es una guerra, hay que ser pragmáticos, y optimizar el uso de recursos, incluido el recurso humano (o sobre todo, el recurso humano).

Las cañoneras ucranianas de Berdiansk ¿son ucranianas o rusas? Indudablemente son ucranianas, pero ahora están en Sebastopol, bajo pabellón de la marina rusa.....
Ya se sabe que en la guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera.

Así que establecida la premisa (el respeto a las normas legales de la guerra), vienen las interpretaciones y posibilismos.
Lo que comenta @Zhukov es totalmente cierto, bajo un prisma legal, todos los soldados apresados residentes en los territorios disputados de Lugansk y Donetsk, desde la óptica de las repúblicas, son ciudadanos propios. Por tanto, perfectamente alistables.
La categoría jurídica de "prisionero de guerra" no es un absoluto, es algo que es, hasta que deja de serlo. Como por ejemplo un alistamiento militar en filas de la milicia propia.
Yo comentaba respecto de otras casuísticas, ucranianos de Kupiansk, o de Jerson, o de Melitopol..... 
Estos ya serían en todo caso, extranjeros alistados, sea en las tropas rusas sea en las milicias republicanas. 
Rusia habilitó al principio del conflicto que ciudadanos extranjeros pudiesen alistarse (posibilidad jurídica que apenas se ha activado, para rabia y enojo de personajes como Strelkov por ejemplo). Creo que no hay nacionalidades excluidas. Así que perfectamente podría darse el caso de un ciudadano ucraniano que voluntariamente se alistase en el ejército ruso.
Obviamente un alistado, deja de ser un prisionero.

Hay que pensar que un prisionero es un pasivo, cuesta recursos. 
Si se alista, y sirve, pasa a ser un activo al que le sacas provecho (por ejemplo, vigilar las Kuriles de bromas japonesas....)


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Los legisladores regionales rusos piden la retirada de las tropas de Ucrania..*

Cuatro miembros comunistas de la legislatura de Primorye Krai en el Lejano Oriente de Rusia han pedido al dictador Vladimir Putin que ponga fin a la guerra en Ucrania. Leonid Vasyukevich, uno de los miembros, dijo en una reunión de la legislatura que las tropas rusas están sufriendo grandes pérdidas y no logran un éxito militar. Agregó que “jóvenes que podrían ser de gran beneficio para nuestro país están muriendo y quedando discapacitados”. El llamamiento fue condenado por la dirección del Partido Comunista en Primorie Krai.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un juego muy tonto el de Grecia. Mejor un perfil bajo y a dos barajas , quizá les están arrastrando por la deuda, pero estos son como nosotros serian abandonados por la OTAN en caso de agresión (además el tratado no creo que conteme un ataque de un miembro a otro y es algo que acabara ocurriendo).



Los paises europeos miembros de la Nato obligarian a los EEUU y al RU a echar de la alianza al turco agresor, si no aceptan, la pvta Otan se va al garete...


----------



## Yomateix (27 May 2022)

EEUU ya no sabe que más hacer para ver si Rusia termina atacando a algún miembro de la Otan. Porque enviar cohetes de largo alcance que pueden suponer ataques en la propia Rusia.....Y no será porque desde Rusia no les están avisado de lo que podría suceder de hacerlo.


"El Pentágono no descarta la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance para contrarrestar el avance ruso en el Donbás, en el este ucraniano, como ha adelantado la cadena de televisión CNN.

Así lo señaló el portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, en una rueda de prensa donde apuntó que sabían que Ucrania iba a necesitar fuego de artillería de largo alcance desde que Rusia decidió centrar su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania."

"Lavrov avisa a Occidente que enviar armas de largo alcance a Ucrania “escala de forma inaceptable” la guerra"


Y por otro lado....Así es fácil reducir tu dependencia del gas Ruso, si te lo tendrán que enviar otros paises que pasarán a tener depencia....pero no solo los de la lista, ya se habló hace tiempo de enviar gas de las reservas de paises como España a paises que lo necesitan más, como Alemania (al final España siempre la última de la lista para todo)

*Eslovaquia logra reducir drásticamente su dependencia del gas ruso*

Eslovaquia se ha puesto manos a la obra para reducir su enorme dependencia de gas natural ruso y ha logrado disminuir el suministro en un 66%.

El país eslovaco ha conseguido firmar nuevos contratos de suministro con Noruega y otros países como Croacia, Italia, Bélgica y el Reino Unido, que le suministrarán el montante mayoritario.


----------



## hartman (27 May 2022)

en la guerra de iran vs irak recuerdo que los paises armaban a los contendiuentes aun cuando estaban cerca del final de la guerra alargando la contienda un par de años mas.
tactica otan oye que vais a perder pero os dejamos algun juegiete de mientras para prolongar la agonia y asi joder a la UE y que nos compren el gas mas caro.


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un juego muy tonto el de Grecia. Mejor un perfil bajo y a dos barajas , quizá les están arrastrando por la deuda, pero estos son como nosotros serian abandonados por la OTAN en caso de agresión (además el tratado no creo que conteme un ataque de un miembro a otro y es algo que acabara ocurriendo).



Siendo Grecia, que tiene una flota mercante del copón, ya debieran de saber 
que Irán les iba a responder simétricamente. Los dirigentes europeos están muy pillados.


----------



## NPI (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> De donde proceden, por curiosidad? De tikikititistán?



Las demás cuentas OTANERAS son irrelevantes en el hilo, ahora aparece está cuenta para darse notoriedad y ayer fue otra, todos sois CLONES y CUCARACHAS.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> No, está apuntando al exterior de la trinchera hasta el minuto 2.15 que empiezan los tiros a su espalda y vuelve la cabeza, entonces se da cuenta de su situación, hasta ese momento lo han mantenido entretenido.
> 
> 2.14'
> Ver archivo adjunto 1071999
> ...



Que no coño que ese es un puto subnormal que no sabe por donde le da el aire y asi acabo...........se ve como un compañero pasa por detras de su trinchera y se va por patas al final, ese se queda de tonto nabo. Cuando se da cuenta dispara y NO SE VA POR LA TRINCHERA SE QUEDA DE MOJON, RECOGIENDO SU SIEMBRA DE GRANADAS.


----------



## vermer (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Que bloquean Suecia y Finlandia? el baltico subnormal
> 
> 
> Ya han conquistado Ucrania?
> ...



El lobby LGTBIKT estaba con el culo hecho pepsicola al ver que su valedor "pedo-Biden " (un referente moral, ya sabes: Jesucristo, Buda, y luego los Biden) iba a conquistar Ucrania para su causa....y acto seguido o a la vez arrasar/incorporar Rusia,
Cuánto mal ha hecho la escena de la sauna de "Danko Calor rojo" ¿eh tigretón?
Y es que los anglos basan su crecimiento en una mezcla de guerra, expoliación sin escrúpulos y destrucción econòmica, social y moral de las sociedades que parasitan (y donde tan bien te encuentras) .
Y Putin, que es un buen cabronazo les está jodiendo el plan satánico a base de bien. Me va a terminar cayendo simpático. No es amigo de nadie. Trabaja para su pueblo. Lo contrario p ej, que el yerno de "Saunas Adàn", napoleoncito, o la Ursula van der Poyen, Qué gentuza!!

Ucrania será parte de Rusia, y lo que no se anexionen (si lo hubiere...  ) serà un "socio fiable".

Un poco de vichvaporú en el pechito y se te pasará la rabieta. Nada de saunas, que hay mucha viruela. Qué voy a contarte, eh?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (27 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> CRISIS ARTIFICIAL provocada por la OTAN(EE.UU.) y sus vasallos.




Que tirria les ha entrado con lo de sacar el cereal de Ucrania para evitar una crisis alimentaria y por otra parte los cereales rusos entran en el paquete de sanciones que intentan ( aunque no lo van a conseguir ) imponer porque ellos lo valen.


La movida va por otra parte. Esos cereales en gran medida son de Cargill y Monsanto entre otros, que son dueños de miles y miles de hectáreas de tierra y lo que no quieren es perderlos.

Deben de estar que no duermen porque están viendo que, además, se les van a esfumar las tierras.

Les van a hacer un roto de tres pares de cojones ( se jodan ).


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En el efecto visual de la onda expansiva de una explosión influyen las condiciones atmosféricas.
> 
> Sucede como con las estelas de los aviones comerciales.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación, es interesante


----------



## NPI (27 May 2022)

Y se fue a vivir a Alemania ya que decía que la FR era muy mala y ahora quiere volver a la FR y su hijo la considera una traidora contra todo lo ruso.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> A ver, que haya dos fechas de siembra para el trigo no quiere decir que haya dos cosechas.
> En España se siembran trigos y cebada de invierno y de primavera, el invierno y primavera lo podríais entrecomillar. Una cebada de invierno es la que acepta siembra temprana, octubre, noviembre diciembre. La de invierno se siembra en enero o febrero, marzo incluso en algunos sitios. La cosecha es prácticamente a la vez porque las de primavera tienen un ciclo vegetativo más corto.



No soy experto en cereales, cuándo tenia el huerto ecológico, ahí se sembraba según temporada y los bancales o descansaban o tenia numerosas cosechas de diferentes tipos a lo largo del año, pero buscando un poco si que es posible dos cosechas de cereales al año aunque de diferente cereal y no de trigo.






La doble cosecha de cereal, una realidad de cultivo en Lleida | INNOVAGRIINNOVAGRI


¿Cuántas cosechas de cereal puede recoger un agricultor en un año? En tierras leridanas del área de influencia de la Cooperativa dIvars empieza a ganar terreno la doble cosecha: cebada y maíz en una misma campaña sin aumentar el consumo de agua.



www.innovagri.es




*Cuántas cosechas de cereal puede recoger un agricultor en un año? En tierras leridanas del área de influencia de la Cooperativa d’Ivars empieza a ganar terreno la doble cosecha: cebada y maíz en una misma campaña sin aumentar el consumo de agua.*
...
Los agricultores siembran la cebada en diciembre y la recogen en la última semana de mayo o la primera de junio para sembrar el maíz en los días siguientes y recogerlo en octubre. 
...


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

CANDELA ....
La dependencia de la UE de la energia rusa sera CERO para el 1 de Septiembre de 2022 
Alemania le comprara a la Republica Checa gas , petroleo y carbon . Esta se lo comprara a Eslovaquia , que a su vez se lo comprara a Hungria , que asu vez se lo comprara a Rumania , que asu vez se lo comprara a Bulgaria , que a su vez se lo comprara a Grecia , que a su vez se lo comprara a Italia , que a su vez se lo comprara a Suiza ( 17 transacciones mas ) 
que a su vez se lo comprara a ...Monaco


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 May 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (27 May 2022)

La decadencia de USA en 2 fotos :

Esas mates ...





Cuerpos de élite ...


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Ucrania lo tiene muy difícil. Para Putin (y para la mayor parte de los rusos) recuperar las zonas rusófilas de Ucrania y Moldavia es irrenunciable y no importa el precio. USA busca debilitar a Rusia pero sin provocar una guerra nuclear. Europa no puede prescindir de los combustibles y materias primas rusas. 

La opinión pública Occidental empieza a girarse y hastiarse.


----------



## alfonbass (27 May 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Cuando llegue hasta "horto" ,desgraciadamente ya lo había leído todo.Has jodido todo el hilo.



Un hilo menos...total......


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Creo que ni @Zhukov ni yo mismo te estamos debatiendo la mayor, solo que establecida esa premisa mayor (el cumplimiento y respeto a la Convención de Ginebra, que Rusia, y las repúblicas, de momento están cumpliendo escrupulosamente, y no Ucrania, lamentablemente), viene el hecho de que esto es una guerra, hay que ser pragmáticos, y optimizar el uso de recursos, incluido el recurso humano (o sobre todo, el recurso humano).
> 
> Las cañoneras ucranianas de Berdiansk ¿son ucranianas o rusas? Indudablemente son ucranianas, pero ahora están en Sebastopol, bajo pabellón de la marina rusa.....
> Ya se sabe que en la guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera.
> ...



Las cañoneras son material de guerra apresado y su uso es lícito.
Los prisioneros son personas y su enrolamiento es un crimen de guerra.

Lo de que sería muy conveniente usar esos prisioneros para reforzar el ejército propio es algo muy evidente para todas las partes intervinientes que pueden buscar las más peregrinas o las más fundadas razones para utilizar estos prisioneros. Y precisamente por eso la Convención establece claramente que no pueden ser usados ni siquiera como ”albañiles” para obras militares.
Y ya está, no hay más.

Porque si se quiere tirar del hilo la casuística puede ser infinita. Imaginemos un alsaciano soldado francés prisionero de los alemanes en el 41. Según vuestros criterios podría ser reclutado de nuevo por Alemania porque ahora Alsacia formaba parte del Reich.
O un checo de los sudetes, o cien ejemplos mas

Y no. Precisamente para eso está la Convención de Ginebra.

Claro que ”las leyes" muchas veces son inconvenientes y se obtienen ventajas varias de incumplirlas y de retorcerlas al máximo. 
De hacerlo en este caso hablaríamos de crímenes crímenes de guerra y de criminales de guerra. 
Cada quien que escoja su posición.


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Que tirria les ha entrado con lo de sacar el cereal de Ucrania para evitar una crisis alimentaria y por otra parte los cereales rusos entran en el paquete de sanciones que intentan ( aunque no lo van a conseguir ) imponer porque ellos lo valen.
> 
> 
> La movida va por otra parte. Esos cereales en gran medida son de Cargill y Monsanto entre otros, que son dueños de miles y miles de hectáreas de tierra y lo que no quieren es perderlos.
> ...



Monsanto es Bayer, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## piru (27 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que no coño que ese es un puto subnormal que no sabe por donde le da el aire y asi acabo...........se ve como un compañero pasa por detras de su trinchera y se va por patas al final, ese se queda de tonto nabo. Cuando se da cuenta dispara y NO SE VA POR LA TRINCHERA SE QUEDA DE MOJON, RECOGIENDO SU SIEMBRA DE GRANADAS.



Me estás troleando?
Lo digo más que nada porque tienes el acceso al perfil capado.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania lo tiene muy difícil. Para Putin (y para la mayor parte de los rusos) recuperar las zonas rusófilas de Ucrania y Moldavia es irrenunciable y no importa el precio. USA busca debilitar a Rusia pero sin provocar una guerra nuclear. Europa no puede prescindir de los combustibles y materias primas rusas.
> 
> La opinión pública Occidental empieza a girarse y hastiarse.



A ver si ese hastío acaba contigo colgado boca abajo por propagandista y panfletario


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Las cañoneras son material de guerra apresado y su uso es lícito.
> Los prisioneros son personas y su enrolamiento es un crimen de guerra.
> 
> Lo de que sería muy conveniente usar esos prisioneros para reforzar el ejército propio es algo muy evidente para todas las partes intervinientes que pueden buscar las más peregrinas o las más fundadas razones para utilizar estos prisioneros. Y precisamente por eso la Convención establece claramente que no pueden ser usados ni siquiera como ”albañiles” para obras militares.
> ...



Pacta sunt servanda....si los ukros no cumplen con la convención esa Rusia no está obligada por ella


----------



## HDR (27 May 2022)

Rusia ha puesto patas arriba el mundo occidental con movilizar simplemente 200 mil tropas. Occidente nunca ha sido tan débil como hoy... Y no toca fondo, aún le queda. El daño autoinfligido en los 2 últimos años es incurable, esto ya no se arregla ni con 100 Trumps en cada país.


----------



## piru (27 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Y dónde dices que se ve el aligator?


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*La Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania afiliada a Moscú anuncia su ruptura con Rusia.*
La Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana, hasta ahora afiliada a Moscú, anunció este viernes la* ruptura de sus lazos con Rusia debido a la invasión de Ucrania*, declarando "plena independencia" en un histórica decisión contra las autoridades religiosas rusas.

"*No estamos de acuerdo con la posición del patriarca Kirill de Moscú*... sobre la guerra", dijo la Iglesia en un comunicado, tras un concilio dedicado a la "agresión" de Rusia contra Ucrania, donde se declaró la "plena independencia y autonomía de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana".


----------



## Adriano II (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Las cañoneras son material de guerra apresado y su uso es lícito.
> Los prisioneros son personas y su enrolamiento es un crimen de guerra.
> 
> Lo de que sería muy conveniente usar esos prisioneros para reforzar el ejército propio es algo muy evidente para todas las partes intervinientes que pueden buscar las más peregrinas o las más fundadas razones para utilizar estos prisioneros. Y precisamente por eso la Convención establece claramente que no pueden ser usados ni siquiera como ”albañiles” para obras militares.
> ...



Entonces según la convención de Ginebra los soldados/milicianos de Lugansk y Donetz no solo no están al amparo de la convención (no pertenecen a un ejército regular de un pais reconocido) sino que incluso pueden ser reos de alta traición (están traicionando a su pais legal que es Ucrania)

Si al final va a haber que ir con un abogado alado a hacer la guerra ...


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si ese hastío acaba contigo colgado boca abajo por propagandista y panfletario



A tomar porculo chusquero de mierda........


----------



## John Nash (27 May 2022)

En su guerra civil promovida por USA-UK, los griegos no otanianos fueron liquidados:









Guerra civil griega - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La *guerra civil griega* transcurrió entre marzo de 1946 y octubre de 1949 y fue el primer caso de una insurrección comunista tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por lo que se puede considerar como el primer conflicto bélico de la Guerra Fría. *La victoria de las fuerzas anticomunistas del gobierno condujo a la entrada de Grecia en la OTAN* y ayudó a definir el equilibrio estratégico en el mar Egeo y los Balcanes en la Europa de la posguerra.

Miles de griegos se vieron obligados a emigrar por motivos económicos a países como Estados Unidos y Australia, entre otros. En paralelo, la represión política del gobierno derechista de Papandreu fue severísima con los militantes del DSE que no pudieron huir de Grecia: *hasta 100 000 personas quedaron en prisión hasta la década de 1950 en diversas cárceles situadas en las islas del mar Egeo, mientras que cualquier expresión política socialista o comunista, fuera en partidos políticos, sindicatos, o prensa, fue perseguida ferozmente. *


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A tomar porculo chusquero de mierda........



Ese lenguaje soez y procaz, ya sabes que a cuca no le agrada


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*La Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania afiliada a Moscú anuncia su ruptura con Rusia.*
La Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana, hasta ahora afiliada a Moscú, anunció este viernes la* ruptura de sus lazos con Rusia debido a la invasión de Ucrania*, declarando "plena independencia" en un histórica decisión contra las autoridades religiosas rusas.

"*No estamos de acuerdo con la posición del patriarca Kirill de Moscú*... sobre la guerra", dijo la Iglesia en un comunicado, tras un concilio dedicado a la "agresión" de Rusia contra Ucrania, donde se declaró la "plena independencia y autonomía de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana".


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los legisladores regionales rusos piden la retirada de las tropas de Ucrania..*
> 
> Cuatro miembros comunistas de la legislatura de Primorye Krai en el Lejano Oriente de Rusia han pedido al dictador Vladimir Putin que ponga fin a la guerra en Ucrania. Leonid Vasyukevich, uno de los miembros, dijo en una reunión de la legislatura que las tropas rusas están sufriendo grandes pérdidas y no logran un éxito militar. Agregó que “jóvenes que podrían ser de gran beneficio para nuestro país están muriendo y quedando discapacitados”. El llamamiento fue condenado por la dirección del Partido Comunista en Primorie Krai.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



Coño el gaviotón apologizando comunistas....cosas veredes querido Sancho


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ese lenguaje soez y procaz, ya sabes que a cuca no le agrada



Ahora llamas asi a tu MAMI?????chusquero......


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pacta sunt servanda....si los ukros no cumplen con la convención esa Rusia no está obligada por ella



De eso nada, si los ucranianos no cumplen las convenciones son pasibles de ser juzgados como criminales de guerra. Pero aún así los rusos continúan obligados a respectar Ginebra. 
Y además saldrían éticamente reforzados. 

Nada indica que Rusia vaya tomar el camino de incumplir sus obligaciones de guerra, al contrario. Ya Zajarova salió diciendo que van a cumplir de forma escrupulosa.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ahora llamas asi a tu MAMI?????chusquero......



Pobrecito el recuerdo de la inclusa, expóooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*El Pentágono no descarta entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance.*
El Pentágono no descarta la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance *para contrarrestar el avance ruso en el Donbás*, en el este ucraniano, como ha adelantado la cadena de televisión CNN.

Así lo señaló el portavoz del Pentágono, *John Kirby*, en una rueda de prensa donde apuntó que sabían que Ucrania iba a necesitar fuego de artillería de largo alcance desde que Rusia decidió centrar su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania.

Sin querer precisar si Washington finalmente entregará ese tipo de armamento de Kiev, Kirby remarcó que *trabajan "a diario" para hacer llegar armas *y sistemas de defensa a Ucrania.

"Estamos en *comunicación constante* con ellos sobre sus necesidades", indicó el portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU.

En ese sentido, afirmó que EEUU es consciente de que los ucranianos han pedido "en privado y públicamente"* sistemas de cohetes con lanzaderas múltiples*, sin querer confirmar si finalmente se los suministrará.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> De eso nada, si los ucranianos no cumplen las convenciones son pasibles de ser juzgados como criminales de guerra. Pero aún así los rusos continúan obligados a respectar Ginebra.
> Y además saldrían éticamente reforzados.
> 
> Nada indica que Rusia vaya tomar el camino de incumplir sus obligaciones de guerra, al contrario. Ya Zajarova salió diciendo que van a cumplir de forma escrupulosa.



Más tontos que serían, si no hay bilateralidad no hay obligación.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Pentágono no descarta entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance.*
> El Pentágono no descarta la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance *para contrarrestar el avance ruso en el Donbás*, en el este ucraniano, como ha adelantado la cadena de televisión CNN.
> 
> Así lo señaló el portavoz del Pentágono, *John Kirby*, en una rueda de prensa donde apuntó que sabían que Ucrania iba a necesitar fuego de artillería de largo alcance desde que Rusia decidió centrar su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania.
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y te mandan a tí con un volador en el culo


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pobrecito el recuerdo de la inclusa, expóooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito



Exposito que es tu PAPI.....vamos la familia Munster......


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Entonces según la convención de Ginebra los soldados/milicianos de Lugansk y Donetz no solo no están al amparo de la convención (no pertenecen a un ejército regular de un pais reconocido) sino que incluso pueden ser reos de alta traición (están traicionando a su pais legal que es Ucrania)
> 
> Si al final va a haber que ir con un abogado alado a hacer la guerra ...



Esos sí están amparados, quienes teóricamente talvez no lo estarían serían los hombrecillos verdes que tomaron Crimea en el 14 sin identificaciones de ningún tipo y con sus ”dueños”, es decir Rusia, negando toda implicación en el asunto.

Por cierto, los abogados son unos hijos de puta de la peor especie. 
Peores que Kadirov al frente de una brigada de chechenos atacando a pecho descubierto. 
( Medio broma medio verdad)


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más tontos que serían, si no hay bilateralidad no hay obligación.



No estoy de acuerdo. 
Que el otro sea un criminal no te obliga a ti mismo a serlo también. 

Pero bueno, ya Rusia ha dicho que ellos sí van a ser así de "tontos”, hecho que les ennoblece.


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)




----------



## hartman (27 May 2022)

ni un minuto ayer en chorizonte sobre ucrania.
no van ganando?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 May 2022)

El Chatarrero dijo:


> *Javelins*
> 
> Los ucranianos están utilizando los sistemas antitanque americanos Javelin, el NLAW sueco-británico y el Stugna-P ucraniano contra nosotros. De los diez impactos de Javelin, solo vi un caso en que la torre salió volando con el tanque quedó completamente destruido. En el resto de casos, básicamente, todos están conmocionados (en la tripulación), y el equipo se puede restaurar después de ser alcanzado. Tuvimos un impacto de Javelin en el tanque. El chorro acumulativo perforó la torreta y la recámara del arma. La tripulación recibió solo quemaduras en la cara y las manos.
> 
> La mitad de los Javelins no están operativos porque funcionan con baterías. No funcionará sin él. Y las pilas ya están medio agotadas. Es decir, Occidente les envía basura ...



Esto confirma mis impresiones de principios de la guerra sobre el javelin y su impacto en la guerra
10 impactos, pero solo uno letal
¿Cuántos mas fallaron el objetivo?
¿Cuántos tuvieron fallo de fuego?
¿Cuántos fueron destruidos sin usar?
¿Cuántos capturados?










3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> EEUU ya no sabe que más hacer para ver si Rusia termina atacando a algún miembro de la Otan. Porque enviar cohetes de largo alcance que pueden suponer ataques en la propia Rusia.....Y no será porque desde Rusia no les están avisado de lo que podría suceder de hacerlo.
> 
> 
> "El Pentágono no descarta la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance para contrarrestar el avance ruso en el Donbás, en el este ucraniano, como ha adelantado la cadena de televisión CNN.
> ...




Y la cabra tira al monte . . .


El espíritu inmundo que vuelve

(Lc. 11.24–26)

43Cuando el espíritu inmundo sale del hombre, anda por lugares secos, buscando reposo, y no lo halla. 44Entonces dice: Volveré a mi casa de donde salí; y cuando llega, la halla desocupada, barrida y adornada. 45Entonces va, y toma consigo otros siete espíritus peores que él, y entrados, moran allí; y el postrer estado de aquel hombre viene a ser peor que el primero. Así también acontecerá a esta mala generación. 

Disculpen la cita, pero la veo muy apropiada.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y te mandan a tí con un volador en el culo



El culo el que tienes tú......como un bebeero patos de lo que te dan.....chusquero......


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Creo que ni @Zhukov ni yo mismo te estamos debatiendo la mayor, solo que establecida esa premisa mayor (el cumplimiento y respeto a la Convención de Ginebra, que Rusia, y las repúblicas, de momento están cumpliendo escrupulosamente, y no Ucrania, lamentablemente), viene el hecho de que esto es una guerra, hay que ser pragmáticos, y optimizar el uso de recursos, incluido el recurso humano (o sobre todo, el recurso humano).
> 
> Las cañoneras ucranianas de Berdiansk ¿son ucranianas o rusas? Indudablemente son ucranianas, pero ahora están en Sebastopol, bajo pabellón de la marina rusa.....
> Ya se sabe que en la guerra, cualquier agujero es trinchera.
> ...



El clapham no cree que la Operacion Militar Especial rusa en Ucrania sea una Guerra
Ni Rusia ha declarado la Guerra a Ucrania , ni Ucrania ha declarado la Guerra a Rusia . Por tanto la Convencion de Ginebra no aplica
Desde el punto de legal ,para Kiev , los combatientes de las Republicas de Lugansk , Donetsk y de Crimea son considerados desertores , porque aunque ostenten la ciudadania rusa o ( de las republicas ) para Ucrania son ciudadanos ucranianos de iure .
Entonces tenemos dos grupos : rusos ( que se consideran invasores ) y desertores( ucranianos que combaten a favor de Rusia )
La propiedad de los barcos ucranianos es de Ucrania . La confiscacion solo es legal si es aceptada por la parte damnificada que da su consentimiento . La propiedad de iure es una cosa y la propiedad de facto otra .
Crimea es de facto rusa , pero es de iure ucraniana .
Si Rusia se anexionase los 8 Oblasts en disputa esos territorios serian considerados territorios ocupados mientras exista Ucrania
Si Ucrania desaparece , esos territorios serian irremediablemente rusos de iure .
Cuando el regimen de Kiang Kai - Shek se exilio en Taiwan , este , que habia perdido el control del territorio de China , siguio ejerciendo como el representante legal de China ( lease Republica de China ) en la ONU .
La Republica Popular de China no era reconocida como representante soberano de iure de China , solo de facto
En 1971 eso cambio . La Republica de China fue expulsada de su asiento de la ONU y su lugar lo ocupo la Republica Popular China
que ejercia la soberania de facto de China , pero no de iure .
Si Rusia conquistase el 99 % de Ucrania , pero el gobierno ukro se mantuviese en Kiev Occidental ) , ese trocito de territorio seria considerado Ucrania desde el punto de vista de iure . La anexion rusa seria de facto , pero no legal porque Ucrania aun existe
muerto el perro se acabo la ra ...


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

Historia detallada del caso del petrolero ruso pirateado (versión Lloyds)

De *lloydslist.maritimeintelligence.informa.com*

El aframax Lana (OMI: 9256860), de bandera rusa y antes llamado Pegas, fue detenido el 15 de abril por las autoridades griegas y había estado esperando en el puerto de Karistos a la espera de una resolución judicial.

El lunes por la tarde, el petrolero Ice Energy (OMI: 9301732), propiedad de Dynacom, inició un trasbordo de barco a barco con el Lana en aguas griegas, a cuatro millas de la costa de Karistos. La operación, de la que informó por primera vez el grupo de presión estadounidense United Against Iran en Twitter, se verificó utilizando los datos de Lloyd's List Intelligence.

Lloyd's List entiende que el petrolero controlado por George Procopiou ha sido fletado por el Departamento de Justicia de EE.UU. para transferir el petróleo a los Estados Unidos. 

El Departamento de Justicia de EE.UU. no estaba disponible para comentar la operación.

La práctica de EE.UU. de incautar los cargamentos sancionados de los buques ha resultado controvertida dentro de la comunidad de los seguros marítimos y ha provocado varios desafíos legales en casos similares.

Aunque los detalles de este caso aún no se han hecho públicos, EE.UU. ha argumentado anteriormente que tales incautaciones eran legales cuando estaban vinculadas a un grupo terrorista iraní sancionado por EE.UU., lo que les daba jurisdicción para actuar en aguas internacionales.

La incautación del cargamento del Lana pone fin a semanas de especulaciones sobre cómo se desarrollaría la detención en Grecia. El Lana, construido en 2003, fue detenido originalmente el 15 de abril por su antigua propiedad rusa, no por su carga iraní. La notificación de incautación se retiró posteriormente, ya que el nuevo propietario registrado no figuraba en ninguna lista de sanciones de la Unión Europea.

El buque era propiedad del Promsvyazbank de Rusia y estaba registrado a nombre de la filial financiera del banco, PSB Leasing, según los datos de Lloyd's List Intelligence.

Su titularidad registrada y la gestión de ISM se cambiaron entonces a TransMorFlot en marzo, mientras que el beneficiario final pasó a ser Jamaldin Pashaev, de nacionalidad rusa.

Estados Unidos designó a Promsvyazbank y a sus 42 filiales el 22 de febrero, en una medida destinada a frustrar la acción rusa en Ucrania. El 2 de marzo, el Consejo Europeo dijo que prohibiría los servicios de mensajería financiera de Swift al banco y a otros seis, junto con restricciones al mercado de capitales tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

_No había motivos legales para incautar el barco tras las comprobaciones y la autoridad de lucha contra el blanqueo de capitales había ordenado a los guardacostas que liberaran el barco, informó Reuters, citando fuentes oficiales griegas. No se facilitaron más detalles ni se dio una fecha para su salida.

Según los datos de Lloyd's List Intelligence, el buque había sido esperado en la terminal de Marmara, en Turquía, en enero, y el barco acabó en aguas griegas de forma involuntaria.

Tras un fallo del motor, el buque estaba siendo remolcado cuando las inclemencias del tiempo le obligaron a fondear en el puerto de Karistos. En la inspección se encontraron otras deficiencias.

Lloyd's List entiende que los fallos mecánicos del buque fueron la razón por la que el DoJ estadounidense decidió fletar el Ice Energy de Dynacom para trasladar la carga y transferirla a los Estados Unidos.
_


----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

En breve, cuando les caiga encima la catarata del reventón de la megaburbuja de deuda, maldecirán el fía en que se metieron en el Mercado Común.


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

Siempre fue de mayoría campesina rumana y eran marginados por húngaros y alemanes que vivían en las ciudades.


----------



## Malevich (27 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un juego muy tonto el de Grecia. Mejor un perfil bajo y a dos barajas , quizá les están arrastrando por la deuda, pero estos son como nosotros serian abandonados por la OTAN en caso de agresión (además el tratado no creo que conteme un ataque de un miembro a otro y es algo que acabara ocurriendo).



Tanto Priscilla como el sultán están mejor en su papel de eternos chantajistas. Sacan más y a menos precio. No llegará la sangre al río...


----------



## Señor X (27 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay que ver la manera que tenáis de prostituir el idioma, parecéis catalanes en pleno hervidero del conflicto. NO está "liberada" sino conquistada, invadida, ocupada, sometida, adueñada, tomada o arrebatada.
> 
> Hablad con precisión.



Ese territorio pertenece a Lugansk o Donestk, alguna de las dos, por lo tanto, sí es liberada. Es liberada desde el mismo momento en el que hubo un golpe de estado y los golpistas utilizaron al ejército para reprimir la vuelta al orden constitucional. El término es correcto.

Y no vengas con... pero es que la comunidad internacional no reconoce esos territorios como de las repúblicas y bla bla, bueno, eso ya se dijo de Crimea. Los de las repúblicas no van a arrendar ni vender ni un palmo de terreno, ni necesitan la aprobación para hacer algo sobre sus terrenos. No es como un piso que necesita de unas escrituras. Y en cualquier caso, ahí tienes el ejemplo del sahara, que no voy a mirarlo, pero me juego una mano a que hay empresas anglosajonas sacando todo lo que pueden de allí, y a España no le han pedido permiso ni le están dando ni las gracias.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Me estás troleando?
> Lo digo más que nada porque tienes el acceso al perfil capado.



Que te dejes de tacticas rusitas que yo solo veo a un subnormal que no sabe por donde le vienen los tiros, recogete la salivita de la boca.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (27 May 2022)

miren esta m... ukronazi no se cansan de tocar los cojones al resto.

*Ucrania amenaza a Hungría con bloquear un oleoducto si no levanta su veto al embargo de petróleo ruso*
Ucrania puede influir en el funcionamiento del oleoducto Druzhba para presionar a los países que no pueden renunciar al petróleo ruso, dijo la asesora del ministro ucraniano de Energía, Yelena Zerkal, en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Exposito que es tu PAPI.....vamos la familia Munster......



inclusero, el oliver twist del foro


----------



## ZHU DE (27 May 2022)

¡Aparta ese elle de mi vista! ¡¡¡Quemaaa, quemaaa!!!


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

Te recuerdo que has empezado tú a insultar,cuando te comportes a los mejor si me apetece te contesto.


----------



## Salamandra (27 May 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Un poco tarde, no soy agricultor, pero algo sé, lo más básico de ecología. Esto es referente a las dos cosechas de trigo en Ucrania. Ignoro el dato concreto, pero teóricamente, sobre el papel son perfectamente viables dos cosechas. Perdonad por el off-topic, pero me he metido porque he visto que le dabais vueltas al tema.
> 
> La clave está en la longitud del *periodo vegetativo*. En el clima mediterráneo, el 90% de la superficie de España, hay *parada inverna*l de las plantas por bajas temperaturas y *parada -muy larga estival*-, debido a la aridez.
> Como alguno dijo, en España, se siembra en dos ocasiones, aunque no consecutivas en el mismo sitio. O bien se siembra en otoño, con clima mediterráneo, o bien se siembra casi ya en primavera, en aquellos lugares dónde la parada estival no es tan de temer y así se evita por ejemplo que el suelo y las plántulas estén encharcadas en invierno y mueran.
> ...



Hay algunas cosas que no recogeis, el barbecho.

Os coloco esta noticia, que preveyendo la escasez de grano cambió la norma:









El Gobierno publica la norma que permite utilizar las superficies de barbecho para pasto o cultivo en la campaña de 2022


El Gobierno publica la norma que permite utilizar las superficies de barbecho para pasto o cultivo en la campaña de 2022



www.mapa.gob.es






Las tierras que iban a quedar en barbecho podrán ser pastoreadas o sembradas con cualquier cultivo sin que esto suponga ningún problema al agricultor en el pago de las ayudas de la PAC

Con esta medida se podrán poner en producción 600.000 hectáreas que en años anteriores se declararon de interés ecológico y otras superficies que estaban en barbecho para cumplir las normas de diversificación de cultivos

Otra cosa de la que no habláis es de algo que un conocido, agricultor como segunda actividad, me comentaba:

Oye, que dicen que hay sequía que es malo para el campo ¿Qué tal te va....eso era antes ahora cosecha hay siempre lo único que cambia es la cantidad de productos que tenemos que echar al campo, es cuestión de meter más o menos dinero

Oye que dicen que los pesticidas, fertilizantes han subido mucho de precio.... bah, es igual también ha subido el precio del grano.

Mi conocido es justo al revés de lo que dice el dicho de los agricultores:
-Oye Juan que suerte, este año mucho grano ¿no?

- Bah, no creas, grano bien pero algo poca paja.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Que el otro sea un criminal no te obliga a ti mismo a serlo también.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya Rusia ha dicho que ellos sí van a ser así de "tontos”, hecho que les ennoblece.



Cuando combates contra gente de la catadura moral del pingüino gilipollas caballerosidades las justas


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar se reune DOS veces al dia con el Patriarca Kirill
> Dicen que Kirill quiere Kiev a toda costa . De hecho , el retrato de Vladimiro de Kiev esta en el despacho del Zar junto con el de Catalina la Grande , Pedro el Grande y Maria Ivanovna ( la madre de Putin )
> Segun le dijo Yuri al clapham el PLAN es conquistar y anexionarse 8 Oblast de Ucrania . Ese es el Plan . De hecho , ya esta escrito ( en cirilico ) el borrador de la reforma de la DUMA para incorporar a los diputados de esos nuevos territorios .
> El problema es Kiev . Kirill no quiere renunciar a ella . Le ha dicho al Zar que el Monasterio de las Cuevas no puede quedar en manos de los nazis y que tiene que recuperarlo cueste lo que cueste ....CANDELA
> ...



mensaje recortado 

Esto lo escribio el clapham , que es un bicho y como es del pueblo elegido , ve zarzas , escaleras y cosas por el estilo que le susurran al oido en arameo cirilico para que lo escriba aqui ( y se forre de ZANKS ) 
Hoy @rejon ha traido la noticia que la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania ha roto con la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa . 
Cuando el butafumeiro suena , es porque ostias trae 
KIEV ES PARA RUSIA LO MISMO QUE JERUSALEM ES PARA LOS JUDIOS 
No renunciaran a ella


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Cuando combates contra gente de la catadura moral del pingüino gilipollas caballerosidades las justas



La catadura que tú tienes....chusquero de mierda....rata de cloaca.....ala a la puta mierda..baboso....todo lo tienes tontorron...


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La catadura que tú tienes....chusquero de mierda....rata de cloaca.....ala a la puta mierda..baboso....todo lo tienes tontorron...



Dime de que presumes...., venga a mirar el teletipo a ver los nuevos argumentarios que te manda cuca


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> miren esta m... ukronazi no se cansan de tocar los cojones al resto.
> 
> *Ucrania amenaza a Hungría con bloquear un oleoducto si no levanta su veto al embargo de petróleo ruso*
> Ucrania puede influir en el funcionamiento del oleoducto Druzhba para presionar a los países que no pueden renunciar al petróleo ruso, dijo la asesora del ministro ucraniano de Energía, Yelena Zerkal, en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.



Esta es buena ja,ja,ja ya veremos si se atreven........... hay una provincia por ahi perdida de mayoria hungara.


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)




----------



## piru (27 May 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que te dejes de tacticas rusitas que yo solo veo a un subnormal que no sabe por donde le vienen los tiros, recogete la salivita de la boca.



apocalippsis, post: 40818910, member: 136467"]
Que te dejes de tacticas rusitas que yo solo veo a un subnormal que no sabe por donde le vienen los tiros, recogete la salivita de la boca.
[/QUOTE]

Pal ignore, ciao


----------



## mazuste (27 May 2022)

Esto de Pepe Escobar hoy:

DEUTSCHLAND UBER IDIOTISCH


_* Alemania simplemente no puede sobrevivir sin el petróleo y el gas ruso.
Su coste energético se está duplicando con el GNL. El petróleo se dispara. 
Su industria no puede aguantar. El Imperio de la Mentira gana ya que tiene 
todo el petróleo y el gas que necesita, y también Rusia. Otros, como Alemania,
se hunden.

El colapso alemán comenzó al unirse al despiadado ataque a Rusia 
- que se había movido sólo para proteger a los rusófonos en Donbass 
del bombardeo que había matado a más de 14.000 civiles. Rusia se está 
convirtiendo ahora en la autosuficiencia al estilo de Stalin - 
lograda por primera vez en 1938.

Es extremadamente miope guiarse por las ventajas temporales en los costes:
la lógica de la globalización. No hay que importar nada que no se pueda fabricar
por uno mismo. Si Stalin no hubiera pasado a la autosuficiencia -como señaló
el propio Hitler-, Alemania habría destruido a Rusia en 1941. Rusia detuvo a 
Alemania a las puertas de Moscú con un contraataque masivo antes de que
llegara una ayuda significativa de Occidente. La Wehrmacht estaba en gran*_
*parte quemada.*

* El problema actual de Rusia es que, hasta la primera tanda de sanciones 
posteriores a Maidan, dependía de las importaciones para productos que 
podía fabricar ella misma. A partir de ahora, el petróleo y el gas natural 
deberán exportarse esencialmente a clientesasiáticos y, especialmente, 
a su socio estratégico, China, que puede suministrar a Rusia las tecnologías 
que aún no domina (pero que pronto lo hará, como subrayó Putin esta 
semana en el Foro Económico de Eurasia).

Rusia está ahora en el camino de la autosuficiencia total. Esta será una 
parte esencial de la agenda de la integración económica de Eurasia. 
Por su parte, Eurolandia morirá en *_*la parra, como parece entender, 
más o menos, el querido canciller Scholz.*_


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Dime de que presumes...., venga a mirar el teletipo a ver los nuevos argumentarios que te manda cuca



Coño la cuca es tu MAMI...ya me dá buenos argumentos y ella lo agradece un monton ...chusquero...


----------



## capitán almeida (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño la cuca es tu MAMI...ya me dá buenos argumentos y ella lo agradece un monton ...chusquero...



Síndrome del exclusero, venga a hincar codos y estudiar el argumentario para mañana, que génova no paga gilipollas por muy pingüinos que sean


----------



## Seronoser (27 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al parecer, ya están dando por hecha la derrota de Ucrania y centrándose en los siguientes escenarios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.
obligada lectura.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 May 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/26/ukraine-frontline-russia-military-severodonetsk/


Europe
*Ukrainian volunteer fighters in the east feel abandoned*


DRUZHKIVKA, Ukraine — Stuck in their trenches, the Ukrainian volunteers lived off a potato per day 
as Russian forces pounded them with artillery and Grad rockets on a key eastern front line. Outnumbered, untrained and clutching only light weapons

*LOS VOLUNTARIOS QUE LUCHAN POR NAZI UCRAÑA SOLO PUEDEN COMER 1 PATATUCA AL DIA
*
*MIENTRAS LOS BALASEAN Y LAS TIRAN BOMBASOS PERO BIEN GORDOS*










By Sudarsan Raghavan
Updated May 26, 2022 at 5:38 p.m. EDT|Published May 26, 2022 at 2:46 p.m. EDT
A mortar explodes outside Lysychansk in eastern Ukraine on May 23. (Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty Images)​


----------



## Sinjar (27 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> miren esta m... ukronazi no se cansan de tocar los cojones al resto.
> 
> *Ucrania amenaza a Hungría con bloquear un oleoducto si no levanta su veto al embargo de petróleo ruso*
> Ucrania puede influir en el funcionamiento del oleoducto Druzhba para presionar a los países que no pueden renunciar al petróleo ruso, dijo la asesora del ministro ucraniano de Energía, Yelena Zerkal, en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.



Que opinará Hungria entonces de que Ucrania entre en la UE ??? Parecen unos socios muy majos los ucranianos.


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

Fulcrum y demás expertos. Podéis explicar las imágenes.

Parece una maniobra similar a la de los helis de ataque cuando lanzan cohetes.


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

En Rusia apenas se vendieron coches el mes pasado por la marcha de las marcas occidentales, y ahora la marca local comienza a estar seriamente afectada.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Y de España, Polonia ( si les dejan entrar), Italia, China...



Otra vez el mantra del paraiso yanqui, Bastardland es un coladero, al entrar y una vez dentro, tios que llevan 40 años sin papeles, eso no pasa en ningun sitio del mundo, si un panchito llega a Noruega sin papeles, lo ponen en la frontera ipso facto, pero claro a los Bastardos les vienen bien los esclavos.


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

Ultima hora


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 May 2022)

Ayer comentaba que los yankis habían apresado un petrolero ruso con carga iraní en Grecia (y que había un S2S en el Atlántico bastante sospechoso).

Hoy sigue la película 

_Última hora: Irán se apodera de 2 petroleros de propiedad y bandera de Grecia en represalia por el petróleo iraní confiscado antes en Grecia por las autoridades estadounidenses ( @lloydslisted historia exclusiva aquí: …list.maritimeintelligence.informa.com/LL1140913/US-s… ) los suezmax son Prudent Warrior y Delta Poseidon. lloydslist.com para actualizaciones_



Los griegos están contentos:

_Exteriores anuncia enérgica condena a la incautación de barcos de bandera griega por parte de las fuerzas armadas iraníes
_


Sobre el petrolero ruso, que antecede a esto de hoy. Para mí se llama robar, no tiene otro nombre.

_¿Cómo es esto para una casa llena de sanciones? EE. UU. ha incautado crudo iraní de un petrolero ruso que fue arrestado en Grecia sobre la base de las sanciones rusas, pero transferirá el petróleo (fletando un petrolero griego) a los EE. UU. sobre la base de las sanciones iraníes.
_


----------



## Sinjar (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ultima hora



Es cuestión de tiempo.

Lo mejor para Ucrania es rendirse tratar de tener una derrota lo mas beneficiosa para ellos, dentro del contexto, que seguir haciéndole el juego sucio a EEUU aceptando sus armas. Ni con armamento OTAN pueden con Rusia.


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Las cañoneras son material de guerra apresado y su uso es lícito.
> Los prisioneros son personas y su enrolamiento es un crimen de guerra.
> 
> Lo de que sería muy conveniente usar esos prisioneros para reforzar el ejército propio es algo muy evidente para todas las partes intervinientes que pueden buscar las más peregrinas o las más fundadas razones para utilizar estos prisioneros. Y precisamente por eso *la Convención establece claramente que no pueden ser usados ni siquiera como ”albañiles” para obras militares.*
> ...



Hay que ser precisos.

*Artículo 50 - Trabajos autorizados*
Aparte de los trabajos relacionados con la administración, el acondicionamiento o la conservación de su campamento, l*os prisioneros de guerra no podrán ser obligados a trabajos* que no sean de las categorías a continuación enumeradas:

a) agricultura;
b) industrias productoras, extractoras o manufactureras, exceptuadas las industrias metalúrgicas, mecánicas y químicas, las obras públicas y las edificaciones de índole militar o cuya finalidad sea militar;
c) transportes y manutención cuyas y índole y finalidad no sean militares,
d) actividades comerciales o artísticas;
e) servicios domésticos;
f) servicios públicos cuyas y índole y finalidad no sean militares.

En caso de violación de estas prescripciones, se autorizará que los prisioneros de guerra ejerzan su derecho de queja de conformidad con el artículo 78.

Es decir pueden ser obligados a realizar ciertas tareas y *pueden realizar otras si de alguna manera les compensa. O sea que si un prisionero de guerra quiere trabajar de albañil puede.

Y pueden incluso hacer trabajos humillantes o peligrosos*

*Artículo 52 - Trabajos peligrosos o humillantes
Si no es por propia voluntad,* ningún prisionero de guerra podrá ser empleado en faenas insalubres o peligrosas.

PD; No hay nada en la convención de Ginebra que impida a un prisionero de guerra a pasarse al otro ejercito. No puede ser obligado, pero puede hacerlo voluntariamente


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ese territorio pertenece a Lugansk o Donestk, alguna de las dos, por lo tanto, sí es liberada. Es liberada desde el mismo momento en el que hubo un golpe de estado y los golpistas utilizaron al ejército para reprimir la vuelta al orden constitucional. El término es correcto.
> 
> Y no vengas con... pero es que la comunidad internacional no reconoce esos territorios como de las repúblicas y bla bla, bueno, eso ya se dijo de Crimea. Los de las repúblicas no van a arrendar ni vender ni un palmo de terreno, ni necesitan la aprobación para hacer algo sobre sus terrenos. No es como un piso que necesita de unas escrituras. Y en cualquier caso, ahí tienes el ejemplo del sahara, que no voy a mirarlo, pero me juego una mano a que hay empresas anglosajonas sacando todo lo que pueden de allí, y a España no le han pedido permiso ni le están dando ni las gracias.



Tecnicamente el camarada @Tauro tiene razon. 
No se puede liberar lo que no ha sido conquistado y Ucrania nunca conquisto esos territorios porque son suyos de iure 
Desde el punto de vista de la legalidad internacional esos territorios son ucranianos . Igual que Kosovo es territorio serbio y el territorio sobre el cual se ubica la base naval de Guantanamo es territorio de Cuba . 
El clapham cree , no obstante , que la soberania de iure es cosa del pasado y el mundo ha regresado al siglo XIX 
Si tomorrow Marruecos invade Ceuta y Melilla sera el ejercito espanol , no la soberania de iure que Espana ejerce sobre ambas ciudades desde el siglo XV , quienes impediran su conquista de facto ( nunca de iure ) .
Las armas , no la ley , son el unico garante de la libertad y la soberania nacionales . Esto se lo dijo al clapham SM la reina Dona Letizia 
en Washington durante una cena . El clapham trabajaba para la empresa de Trabajo Temporal " ROYAL COCKTAILS " encargada de atender el evento . Solo contrataban personal espanol por cuestiones de patriotismo , sorry ...seguridad nacional 
12 $ la hora , ladrones .


----------



## rejon (27 May 2022)

*Scholz acusa a Putin de violar el "orden de paz" surgido tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*

El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, ha acusado este viernes al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, de violar el "orden de paz" surgido en Europa tras la Segunda Guerra mundial con su "guerra cínica e inhumana" contra Ucrania.

"La guerra de (Vladimir) Putin se dirige contra un orden de paz que surgió del compromiso de 'nunca más' tras dos devastadoras guerras mundiales. Quiere volver a la ley del más fuerte", ha manifestado Scholz en el marco del Congreso Católico alemán que se celebra en la ciudad de Stuttgart, en el suroeste del país.

Así, ha señalado que la guerra no está dirigida sólo contra Ucrania, sino también contra los valores de la democracia occidental en general, por lo que ha dicho que esto no debe permitirse bajo ninguna circunstancia. "Hemos decidido apoyar a la víctima de esta guerra de agresión", ha destacado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...527132954.html


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (27 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy experto en cereales, cuándo tenia el huerto ecológico, ahí se sembraba según temporada y los bancales o descansaban o tenia numerosas cosechas de diferentes tipos a lo largo del año, pero buscando un poco si que es posible dos cosechas de cereales al año aunque de diferente cereal y no de trigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, la doble cosecha es posible en sitiosv cálidos como Lérida y algunas zonas de Aragón, se siembra cebadas en otoño, se cosecha tan pronto como se puede en junio y acto seguido se siembra un maíz de ciclo corto. También lo mismo pero en lugar de cebada con guisante. Cuanto más al oeste el el valle del Ebro, más difícil, es climatología pura y dura. En Navarra apenas hay.
Tampoco soy experto, quizá algún forero nos diga si esto es posible en Andalucia y Extremadura. En Ucrania lo dudo mucho. 
Edito para añadir que la segunda cosecha tras trigo es más difícil en España, porque el trigo tiene un ciclo más largo y no da tiempo a hacerse el maíz. Todo esto sujeto a disponibilidad de agua en los pantanos


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)




----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ese territorio pertenece a Lugansk o Donestk, alguna de las dos, por lo tanto, sí es liberada. Es liberada desde el mismo momento en el que hubo un golpe de estado y los golpistas utilizaron al ejército para reprimir la vuelta al orden constitucional. El término es correcto.
> 
> Y no vengas con... pero es que la comunidad internacional no reconoce esos territorios como de las repúblicas y bla bla, bueno, eso ya se dijo de Crimea. Los de las repúblicas no van a arrendar ni vender ni un palmo de terreno, ni necesitan la aprobación para hacer algo sobre sus terrenos. No es como un piso que necesita de unas escrituras. Y en cualquier caso, ahí tienes el ejemplo del sahara, que no voy a mirarlo, pero me juego una mano a que hay empresas anglosajonas sacando todo lo que pueden de allí, y a España no le han pedido permiso ni le están dando ni las gracias.



Fosfatos excelentes de Abu Craa básicos para la agricultura controlados ahora por USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

Estos animales van a hacer buenos a los albano kosovares



Una de las víctimas cayó inconsciente en la carretera. Luego los bandidos se dieron a la fuga. El influyente político austriaco Dominik Nepp estaba extremadamente indignado por la crueldad de los refugiados ucranianos y afirmó con severidad que todos los matones serían enviados a casa de inmediato, a lo que contribuiría el Partido Svoboda.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ayer comentaba que los yankis habían apresado un petrolero ruso con carga iraní en Grecia (y que había un S2S en el Atlántico bastante sospechoso).
> 
> Hoy sigue la película
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja que bueno tambien ,ahi estan esperando los iranies las presas, JUAS, JUASSS, JUASSSSSS

Esto acabara como la pelicula del RENACUAJO el petrolero con las metralletas.


----------



## clapham5 (27 May 2022)

ADIOS RENAULT , ADIOS PEUGEOT , ADIOS VOLSWAGEN , ADIOS TOYOTA , ADIOS CHEVROLET , ADIOS FIAT , ADIOS NISSAN , ADIOS HUNDAI , ADIOS FORD , ADIOS VOLVO ....

*VUELVE EL LADA
 *


----------



## ZHU DE (27 May 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los musulmanes que pretenden invadir europa, haran surgir una segunda Liga Santa y seran los europeos del Mediterraneo los primeros en abrir fuego.



no lo ve así houellebecq en "sumisión" (lectura muy recomendable sobre el islam y occidente)


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Las cañoneras son material de guerra apresado y su uso es lícito.
> Los prisioneros son personas y su enrolamiento es un crimen de guerra.
> 
> Lo de que sería muy conveniente usar esos prisioneros para reforzar el ejército propio es algo muy evidente para todas las partes intervinientes que pueden buscar las más peregrinas o las más fundadas razones para utilizar estos prisioneros. Y precisamente por eso la Convención establece claramente que no pueden ser usados ni siquiera como ”albañiles” para obras militares.
> ...



Buen ejemplo lo de los alsacianos.

Pues sí, unos 100.000 alsacianos (alemanes para el III Reich), fueron alistados.








Los «a nuestro pesar»


Los «a nuestro pesar» alsacianos y loreneses que fueron incorporados a la Wehrmacht durante los últimos años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial




abcblogs.abc.es


----------



## Anti globalista (27 May 2022)

40.000 esposas Ucranianas viudas cuando acabe la guerra, gracias Zerdensky y Borrell son rituales sanos


----------



## Peineto (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estos animales van a hacer buenos a los albano kosovares
> 
> 
> 
> Una de las víctimas cayó inconsciente en la carretera. Luego los bandidos se dieron a la fuga. El influyente político austriaco Dominik Nepp estaba extremadamente indignado por la crueldad de los refugiados ucranianos y afirmó con severidad que todos los matones serían enviados a casa de inmediato, a lo que contribuiría el Partido Svoboda.



Uelcom refuyis . . .


----------



## Renegato (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los musulmanes que pretenden invadir europa, haran surgir una segunda Liga Santa y seran los europeos del Mediterraneo los primeros en abrir *el culo.*



corregido


----------



## pegaso (27 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> yo nací con rabia
> 
> 
> la puta de tu madre por el culo del zorrino de tu abuela
> ...



Otro imbecil al ignore.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Los artículos 106 y 107 de la ONU autorizan a Rusia, como sucesora del vencedor de la SGM a tomar cualquier medida, militar inclusive, contra Alemania, Hungría, Austria, Rumania, Bulgaria, Finlandia, Letonia, Estonia, Lituania, Ucrania, etc por los intentos de revivir el nazismo.

A TOMAR POR EL CULO PUTOS SOTANICOS


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> corregido



A los de mi generacion nos educaron sin supositorios y nunca he tenido la tentacion !!!.


----------



## JAGGER (27 May 2022)

Se recuperó ya el mamapollato checheno de la épica bajada de pantalones de Rusia con el tema Finlandia y Suecia?


----------



## Seronoser (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estos animales van a hacer buenos a los albano kosovares
> 
> 
> 
> Una de las víctimas cayó inconsciente en la carretera. Luego los bandidos se dieron a la fuga. El influyente político austriaco Dominik Nepp estaba extremadamente indignado por la crueldad de los refugiados ucranianos y afirmó con severidad que todos los matones serían enviados a casa de inmediato, a lo que contribuiría el Partido Svoboda.



Me alegra enormemente.
Esto no va a parar.
Europa va a tener lo que se merece, internamente.


----------



## Kreonte (27 May 2022)

Parece que al final Rusia sí que utilizó fósforo blanco en Azostal. Hay alguna forma de protegerse frente a él? Qué materiales no corroe?


----------



## Julc (27 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me alegra enormemente.
> Esto no va a parar.
> Europa va a tener lo que se merece, internamente.



Espera a que vengan en pelotones y armados.
Los kosovares van a parecer hippies.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ADIOS RENAULT , ADIOS PEUGEOT , ADIOS VOLSWAGEN , ADIOS TOYOTA , ADIOS CHEVROLET , ADIOS FIAT , ADIOS NISSAN , ADIOS HUNDAI , ADIOS FORD , ADIOS VOLVO ....
> 
> *VUELVE EL LADA
> *



Prefiero los camiones clasicos...


----------



## Hal8995 (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Johnson leyó el mundo. O quizá su departamento de propaganda indica a los medios que deben de poner.


----------



## Octubrista (27 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Johnson leyó el mundo. O quizá su departamento de propaganda indica a los medios que deben de poner.



Es que cuando en los controles fronterizos entre Ucrania y la UE (o Moldavia) estén los aduaneros rusos, ya no podrán ocultar la realidad.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 May 2022)

No hay que tomarselo en serio es de garrafa fatal, pero bueno, por si acaso aquí les dejo.


https://rafapal.com/2022/05/27/los-comentaristas-ya-empiezan-a-anticipar-la-postucrania-tras-perder-la-guerra-golpe-de-estado-militar-y-protectorado-ruso/


----------



## vettonio (27 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ADIOS RENAULT , ADIOS PEUGEOT , ADIOS VOLSWAGEN , ADIOS TOYOTA , ADIOS CHEVROLET , ADIOS FIAT , ADIOS NISSAN , ADIOS HUNDAI , ADIOS FORD , ADIOS VOLVO ....
> 
> *VUELVE EL LADA
> *



Concurso de "zapatones" en gusania.

Todos naufragan en el canal de barro.

7m 45seg Llega el ruski (SHERP ATV) y no solo se hace la ida sino también la vuelta.

El piloto es un cachondo vacilón y para colmo se lleva a la chica.

Lo ví hace años y tenía ganas de ponerlo.


----------



## niraj (27 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias "arriondas" por tu mensaje. Confieso mi ignorancia porque habla de cuestiones que yo desconocía y se me ocurre que pueda haber algunos foristas que, al igual que yo, las desconozcan. Lo peor es que tiene todo el aspecto de que, una vez acabada la movida de Ucrania, nos monten una aún más gorda en el Sahel con lo que implicaría de desplazamientos de población atravesando el Estrecho de Gibraltar. Pero vayamos por orden:
> 
> - Empiezo por este párrafo y pongo en negrita lo que me llama la atención
> 
> ...



Algunas organizaciones estiman en unos 60 millones de africanos emigrando a Europa si se produce la falta de alimentos.

Sobre la intervención de EEUU en Somalia. Muy clarificador


----------



## coscorron (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia necesitará enormes recursos financieros para continuar la guerra en Ucrania, según el ministro ruso de Finanzas.*
> Rusia necesitará enormes recursos financieros para su "operación militar" en Ucrania, según ha dicho este viernes el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, y recoge Reuters.



El problema es que Ucrania también pero no los paga los ucranianos, se los estoy pagando yo.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Algunas organizaciones estiman en unos 60 millones de africanos emigrando a Europa si se produce la falta de alimentos.
> 
> Sobre la intervención de EEUU en Somalia. Muy clarificador



60 millones de africanos atravesando Marruecos, Argelia y Libia, serian como una plaga biblica de langostas.

PD- En europa cerrariamos el grifo y montariamos ametralladoras en las patrulleras, *el progresismo y las pancartas de bienvenidos desaparecerian de la noche al dia !!!.*


----------



## lapetus (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Prefiero los camiones clasicos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072239



Para el que vive en una dacha perdido en medio de la nada es mejor un lada reparable por el mecánico más cercano, o incluso uno mismo, que un coche moderno con electrónica y pijadas.


----------



## pemebe (27 May 2022)

*¿Está ganando Rusia en el Donbass?* 








La Russia sta vincendo nel Donbass?


La seconda fase del conflitto si sta esaurendo, e l’Armata di Putin sta prevalendo sulla resistenza. Nell’ultima settimana le truppe russe sono avanzate più che nel resto del mese di maggio e martellano con l’artiglieria, scalfendo il morale ucraino




www.corriere.it





por Andrea Marinelli y Guido Olimpio


La segunda fase del conflicto ucraniano está llegando a su fin, y el ejército de Putin se está imponiendo a la resistencia. D*urante la última semana, las tropas rusas han avanzado más que en el resto de mayo,* aunque, según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra en su actualización diaria, los avances siguen siendo lentos, limitados a objetivos más pequeños que los que exigía el Kremlin, obstaculizados por los ucranianos. Que el viento de la batalla ha cambiado, sin embargo, se adivina también en las declaraciones públicas de Volodymyr Zelensky y su gobierno, que en la última semana han admitido las dificultades en el este: "estamos perdiendo entre 50 y 100 hombres al día", había dicho el presidente ucraniano: una enormidad, explica el analista Michael Kofman- y *confirmó que el 16 de mayo cuatro misiles rusos mataron a 87 personas en un centro de entrenamiento militar en Desna,* en la provincia septentrional de Chernihiv: un ataque selectivo, como el de Yavoriv del 13 de marzo, el más sangriento desde el inicio de la operación militar "especial" de Putin.


Hasta ahora, se había filtrado muy poca información desde Kiev -que afirma haber matado a casi 30.000 rusos, una cifra probablemente excesiva- sobre el número de bajas entre la resistencia: un recuento ciertamente duro, pero que permanece envuelto en la niebla de la guerra. En cambio, estas últimas declaraciones parecen una confirmación indirecta de que los ucranianos están sufriendo el desgaste de la batalla, hasta el punto de que ahora piensan en llevar refuerzos al este para evitar nuevos avances rusos: Kiev puede ceder territorio y esperar recuperarlo más tarde, pero el Ejército ha reducido sus objetivos, ha corregido sus planes, ya no piensa en un gran cerco a la resistencia sino que busca otros más pequeños y simultáneos que puedan permitir avances incrementales en las regiones disputadas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Aquí, las autoridades de las autoproclamadas repúblicas populares afirman que las fuerzas prorrusas, junto con el ejército de Moscú, han roto las defensas ucranianas. "La defensa ucraniana se está derrumbando. Se está llevando a cabo un asalto activo a Zolote. Las fuerzas de paz están avanzando hacia Maloryazantsevo, Volcheyarovka", dijo el embajador de la república de Lugansk en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, explicando que "parte de la estratégica carretera Lysichansk-Artemovsk está bajo el control total de las fuerzas aliadas. Esto ha llevado a la imposibilidad casi total de abastecer a las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y Lysichansk". Al tomar la carretera de Bajmut a Lischansk, 2 kilómetros al norte de Soledar, los rusos pueden complicar la logística y los suministros ucranianos en la zona, confirma Franz-Stefan Gady, del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos.

*"Las tropas rusas ya se han acercado mucho a Severodonetsk, por lo que también pueden disparar morteros", admitió el jefe de la administración militar regional de Lugansk, Sergiy Gaidai. "La ciudad es bombardeada constantemente, las 24 horas del día.* Hay intensos combates en las afueras de la ciudad, mientras los bombarderos lanzan municiones y misiles, la situación es muy difícil". En los combates cerca de Severodonetsk, el ejército ucraniano eliminó al capitán de policía Asvad Idrisov, al oficial Gapur Dakalov y al subcomandante del cuarto pelotón del regimiento de Kadyrov, el sargento primero Ali Betishev: una muestra de la presencia chechena en el campo de batalla. Sin embargo, la participación de los veteranos de la compañía de seguridad Wagner, decisiva en muchas situaciones y ciertamente superior a los milicianos prorrusos o a los soldados ordinarios, sería igualmente relevante.

La guerra de Ucrania, escribieron John Spencer y Lionel Beehner en el Kyiv Post, "confirmó lo que los soldados saben desde hace siglos": la moral de las tropas es más importante que cualquier arma o doctrina militar, trae consigo motivación, confianza, valor, cohesión, un sentido de control sobre el propio destino. Durante noventa días se ha hablado de la baja moral de las tropas rusas, de que los soldados de Putin no obedecen las órdenes o sabotean su propio equipo, pero el incesante golpeteo de la artillería rusa -sumado a las últimas noticias que llegan desde el terreno- puede estar teniendo ahora un efecto en la psique de la resistencia.

*La artillería a menudo es incapaz de destruir los búnkeres, también porque algunas granadas están diseñadas para explotar en lo alto para ampliar el efecto de la metralla, sin embargo, mina la moral: el soldado encerrado en el refugio no puede moverse, sufre un trauma psicológico, puede temer que todo se derrumbe, piensa en los escombros que amenazan con bloquear la entrada,* explica Lorenzo Nannetti, del Café Geopolítico. Los continuos golpes provocan un desgaste progresivo, con ataques insistentes y repetidos: hay una persistencia que llega a ser letal, no permite el movimiento e impide la llegada de refuerzos.

Existe la llamada área de fuego, continúa Nannetti: es golpeada por una ola que avanza, con los disparos acercándose cada vez más a los objetivos, tiene que actuar como un outrider para sus propias unidades, que asaltarán sin correr el riesgo de golpearlas. Por eso debe haber una perfecta coordinación entre las baterías y la infantería. Los rusos ejecutan mejor estos mecanismos en esta fase porque cuentan con unidades experimentadas que aprovechan los huecos en el despliegue del adversario. El Ejército dispone de una mejor logística gracias a la utilización de una red ferroviaria con buenas ramificaciones: siempre hay que tener en cuenta que se consume mucha munición. *Los ucranianos tienen dificultades para responder porque los objetivos del adversario, es decir, las baterías, están más lejos, tienen un radio mayor y tienen que detectarlo con un radar, equipo proporcionado por la OTAN pero no en número suficiente en comparación con las necesidades.*


----------



## lapetus (27 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ayer comentaba que los yankis habían apresado un petrolero ruso con carga iraní en Grecia (y que había un S2S en el Atlántico bastante sospechoso).
> 
> Hoy sigue la película
> 
> ...



Jajaja, es piratería, lo que han hecho los anglos siempre.
Lo bueno de Irán es que en el estrecho de Ormuz tiene donde elegir.


----------



## frangelico (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 60 millones de africanos atravesando Marruecos, Argelia y Libia, serian como una plaga biblica de langostas.
> 
> PD- En europa cerrariamos el grifo y montariamos ametralladoras en las patrulleras, *el progresismo y las pancartas de bienvenidos desaparecerian de la noche al dia !!!.*



60M de africanos solo podrían venir a Europa si literalmente todas las aerolíneas de Europa montan un puente aéreo para traerlos.


----------



## Zhukov (27 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Buen ejemplo lo de los alsacianos.
> 
> Pues sí, unos 100.000 alsacianos (alemanes para el III Reich), fueron alistados.
> 
> ...



Iba a decirlo, pero se me ha adelantado.

Entre ellos un tal Guy Sajer, que escribió una historia novelada muy famosa basada en sus experiencias en el Frente del Este como soldado de infantería en la división Grossdeutschland, "El soldado olvidado", que incluso se incluía en la lista de lecturas recomendadas en West Point. Supongo que era por ser una de las pocas memorias publicadas en Occidente de un soldado alemán.

Lo heredé de mi padre, nunca lo he leído, un poco y no me gustó porque no es biografía y los errores técnicos me escamaban mucho y soy un purista. Luego leí discusiones en el Axis History Forum que aunque no es exactamente historia y el tipo se confunde, las experiencias que cuenta son reales. _Si non vero e ben trovato... _Después de todo muchos libros de memorias no son veraces, o están exagerados.


Quizá le de otra oportunidad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> 60M de africanos solo podrían venir a Europa si literalmente todas las aerolíneas de Europa montan un puente aéreo para traerlos.





frangelico dijo:


> 60M de africanos solo podrían venir a Europa si literalmente todas las aerolíneas de Europa montan un puente aéreo para traerlos.



No de ideas.


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> no les hace falta, le dan a iran un pepino y que vuele una base de usa o israel.
> 
> para que meterse en berengenales si hay gente dispuesta a hacerlo por tí?



Coño, es verdad, lo de Irán no lo había pensado. Puesto a jugar con proxies, también los rusos pueden hacerlo.


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

Bueno, a los deportistas rusos ya se los piden. Yo creo que desde el nazismo, no se había visto una persecución igual.


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> 40.000 esposas Ucranianas viudas cuando acabe la guerra, gracias Zerdensky y Borrell son rituales sanos



40k?. muchas más deben ser ya.


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Rusia ha puesto patas arriba el mundo occidental con movilizar simplemente 200 mil tropas. Occidente nunca ha sido tan débil como hoy... Y no toca fondo, aún le queda. El daño autoinfligido en los 2 últimos años es incurable, esto ya no se arregla ni con 100 Trumps en cada país.



Ojalá gane Trump otra vez .... Así acaba de hundir yankichistan en la mierda de una vez por todas ....


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Pentágono no descarta entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance.*
> El Pentágono no descarta la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cohetes de largo alcance *para contrarrestar el avance ruso en el Donbás*, en el este ucraniano, como ha adelantado la cadena de televisión CNN.
> 
> Así lo señaló el portavoz del Pentágono, *John Kirby*, en una rueda de prensa donde apuntó que sabían que Ucrania iba a necesitar fuego de artillería de largo alcance desde que Rusia decidió centrar su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania.
> ...



La próxima guerra yanki va a ser un infierno para ellos .... Los rusos les van a dar de todo a los otros ....


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

A strong and Independent European Union with healthy relations with Russia is one of Washington's main strategic fears. - Russian FM


----------



## Zhukov (27 May 2022)

Sobre los prisioneros de guerra. Con la ley ucraniana en la mano TODOS los soldados ucranianos son criminales de guerra, por golpistas y por atacar a su propio pueblo. La constitución prohíbe expresamente el empleo del ejército contra la población civil.

Y obviando ese punto todas las milicias nazis y la Guardia Nacional no están amparadas por la convención de Ginebra, son grupos paramilitares, bandas armadas y no están sujetas a disciplina militar. Por eso a los de Azov los podrían fusilar en el acto.

Hay un vídeo de la CNN en el que los rusos supuestamente fusilaban a unos civiles. Seguramente sea falso, pero sí se puede haber dado el caso de que los rusos hayan cogido a civiles con armas de la defensa territorial y los hayan fusilado, y estarían en su derecho, porque la Convención de Ginebra exige entre otras cosas que los combatientes para ser reconocidos como tales, vistan uniforme o porten una identificación visible.

En fin, es una cuestión de pragmatismo, no de humanidad. Se respeta la vida de los prisioneros ucranianos para alentar rendiciones y acabar antes. Pero cuando llegue el ajuste de cuentas a todos los artilleros del ejército ucraniano se les podría fusilar por crímenes de guerra, bombardear áreas residenciales indiscriminadamente es puro asesinato y es la triste rutina diaria. Yo no les reprocharía a los novorusos por ejecutar sumariamente a todo artillero que pillen.


----------



## kelden (27 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> miren esta m... ukronazi no se cansan de tocar los cojones al resto.
> 
> *Ucrania amenaza a Hungría con bloquear un oleoducto si no levanta su veto al embargo de petróleo ruso*
> Ucrania puede influir en el funcionamiento del oleoducto Druzhba para presionar a los países que no pueden renunciar al petróleo ruso, dijo la asesora del ministro ucraniano de Energía, Yelena Zerkal, en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.



Aun les invadirán los húngaros para abrir el grifo ....


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El tema es que las guerras no se producen gradualmente, sino que tras la "apertura", los frentes tienden a estabilizarse -que es la etapa en la que estamos ahora- y tras las guerra de desgaste, uno de los bandos colapsa, permitiendo de nuevo grandes avances.
> 
> Pongo el ejemplo del frente oriental en la II guerra mundial. Desde el 41 hasta finales del 44, el frente, a vista de pájaro, apenas se modificó. Pero luego vino el colapso alemán, y en cuestión de 6 meses se derrumbó todo, y los rusos se colocaron en Praga y en Berlín, arrasando todo a su paso.
> 
> ...




veonque ya todos vais viendo la estrategia...

el colapso es inevitable.. si tienes una infeccion todo tu metabolismo hasta que colapsa 

insisto no vayais a varsovia en julio


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 40k?. muchas más deben ser ya.




y jovencitas .. viudas... jovenciitas y sin oension .. ya que ucrania no puede pagar .. calculad 100.000 ukras sin novio y 50.000 rusas sin marido


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los ucranianos se atrincheraran en la curva del Dnieper, fortificando esas grandes ciudades.
> 
> PD- Estan entrenando tropas dentro y fuera de Ucrania, tienen todavia mucha carne para asar...



Me llama la atención que en Ucrania no cuestionen la política mata-ucras de Zelenski. La media de CI por ahí no debe ser muy alta. Como corderitos al degolladero para complacer a USA.


----------



## otroyomismo (27 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Iba a decirlo, pero se me ha adelantado.
> 
> Entre ellos un tal Guy Sajer, que escribió una historia novelada muy famosa basada en sus experiencias en el Frente del Este como soldado de infantería en la división Grossdeutschland, "El soldado olvidado", que incluso se incluía en la lista de lecturas recomendadas en West Point. Supongo que era por ser una de las pocas memorias publicadas en Occidente de un soldado alemán.
> 
> ...




Yo lo tengo y lo he leido dos veces. Me entretuvo bastante. No es que se confunda expresamente, es que no tenia ni zorra normalmente de donde estaba, salvo que ESTABA en Rusia y poco mas.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

en este foro solemos ir dos semanas por delante

esta guerra esta lista para sentencis

cuando entremos en odessa se acabo.. los medios callaran y hablaran de otra cosa como cuando siria

ya se nota que los gilipollas se han callado en el hilo y eso ira a mas


VIVA LA MADRE RUSIA


----------



## Roedr (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y jovencitas .. viudas... jovenciitas y sin oension .. ya que ucrania no puede pagar .. calculad 100.000 ukras sin novio y 50.000 rusas sin marido



Lo realmente terrible son los niños que se han quedado sin padre.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

se va a liar por todas partes

❗Iran may detain 17 Greek ships if Greece continues its destructive actions - Fars, citing a source

Unconfirmed news that Iran has today seized two Greek ships in the Persian Gulf in retaliation for the seizure and theft this week of an Iranian oil cargo by Greece and the US.


----------



## McRotor (27 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Concurso de "zapatones" en gusania.
> 
> Todos naufragan en el canal de barro.
> 
> ...




El video resume a la perfeccion las diferencias entre USA y RUSIA... 

Los primeros mucho espectaculo y ruido para quedarse en nada...

Los segundos con su pachorra que le parece que les cuesta arrancarse pero una vez que arrancan al trantran no paran.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 May 2022)

https://es.topwar.ru/196915-jeks-gossekretar-ssha-genri-kissindzher-popal-v-spisok-vragov-ukrainy-i-teper-vnesen-na-sajt-mirotvorec.html



*El exsecretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Henry Kissinger, fue incluido en la lista de "enemigos de Ucrania" y ahora figura en el sitio web "Peacemaker".*


----------



## Magick (27 May 2022)

“Rusia lanza ataques aéreos en la frontera sirio-turca mientras Moscú reafirma su apoyo a Damasco...

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que el Kremlin apoyará a Damasco "en sus esfuerzos por recuperar la integridad territorial de la República Árabe Siria"....

Por primera vez desde el inicio de la guerra en Siria, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques aéreos contra posiciones mantenidas por grupos armados respaldados por Turquía en la frontera sirio-turca en las primeras horas del 27 de mayo.

Según informes locales, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa atacó posiciones en Tal Abyad, que está bajo el control de grupos armados leales a Turquía en el campo norte de la provincia de Ar-Raqqah..."









Russia launches airstrikes on Syrian-Turkish border as Moscow reaffirms support for Damascus


Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said the Kremlin will support Damascus 'in its efforts to regain the territorial integrity of the Syrian Arab R




thecradle.co


----------



## Zhukov (27 May 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 22.30 horas del 27 de mayo de 2022, especialmente para el Voenkor Kotenok Z:
1 canal.

1- Svitlodarsk.
La lucha continúa en el área de Novoluganskoye. Mironovskaya GRES ha sido liberada. Hay batallas por el CHPP de Svetlodarsk. El enemigo se está preparando para retirarse a posiciones al sureste de Artemivsk.
2.
Avdiivka.
Los combates continuaron en el área de Novoselka-2, Novobakhmutovka, Nueva York y Krasnogorovka. Nuestras tropas tienen un ligero avance de 1-2 km
. 3.
Zolotoe.
Los combates continuaron en el área de Toshkovka, así como en Kamyshevakh.
El área fortificada de Gorsko-Zolotoy, de hecho, ya pende sólo tiene una carretera, que también está expuesta al fuego de artillería.
4.
Soledar.
Los combates continúan al norte de Soledar, cerca de la autopista Artemivsk—Lisichansk. El enemigo confirma el control total del fuego de nuestras tropas sobre la sección de la carretera de Belogorovka a Berestyanoye, pero declara que aún es posible abrirse paso e incluso alejarse de Severodonetsk. Al sur de Soledar, el frente se acercó a 10-15 km de Artemivsk.
5.
Severodonetsk.
Los combates tienen lugar directamente en la ciudad, cerca de la estación de autobuses y del hotel Mir. El enemigo confirma que la ciudad está cubierta por 3 lados. Los puentes que conducen a la ciudad desde Lisichansk no se pueden utilizar por completo, lo que significa que el suministro total del grupo en Severodonetsk ya se ha interrumpido. Hoy se habló de que se puede dar la orden de retirarse de Severodonetsk. También vale la pena señalar la intensificación de la ofensiva de nuestras tropas cerca de Svetlogorsk.
6.
Artemivsk.
El enemigo continúa utilizando Artemivsk como el principal centro de suministro para el grupo Severodonetsk, y prepara activamente la ciudad para la defensa y las batallas callejeras.
La lucha continúa en el área de Pilipchatino y cerca de Novaya Kamenka. Se desplegaron hasta 2 batallones ucranianos en Artemivsk, que se utilizan en las batallas por la carretera Lisichansk-Artemivsk y al este de Artemivsk.
7.
Krasny Liman.
La ciudad está realmente tomada, aunque el enemigo afirma que todavía hay resistencia en las afueras del sureste. Además, las tropas que pasaron por alto Krasny Liman ya habían llegado al río Seversky Donets.
El grupo que defendía a Krasny Liman sufrió grandes pérdidas. La siguiente barrera importante estará cerca de la ciudad del distrito.
8.
Kharkov.
Batallas de posición en el área de Liptsa, Ternovoe, Rubezhnoye. Ambas partes operan con fuerzas bastante limitadas aquí.
9.
Izyum
Batallas de posición en el área de Kamyshevakha, Kurulka, Dolgenky.
El enemigo espera que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lancen una ofensiva sobre Slavyansk.
10.
Marinka, Nikolaev, Kryvyi Rih, Nikopol, Odessa — sin cambios significativos.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo realmente terrible son los niños que se han quedado sin padre.




en españa han sacado una ley que hace lo mismo creo...


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

lento lento como debe ser ... sin sorpresas ni contrareplicas .. lento hasta que llegue el.invierno de nuevo

a ver quien aguanta mas RUSIA o.el BCE


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

EL CHOCOLATERO HUYE..... LAS RATAS ABANDONAN EL BARCO.... MUY JODIDA DEBE ESTAR LA COSA

❗⚡Poroshenko is trying to escape from Ukraine - customs service

Former President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko is at the Rava-Russkaya checkpoint of the Lvov customs and is trying to leave Ukraine for Poland in a Range Rover vehicle.

Interesting


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Definitely something is coming. Zelensky also arrested scores of his generals who dared to speak the truth. There is a talk that a coup was being organized against Zelensky. Just needs one domino to fall and the regime will fold.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Definitely something is coming. Zelensky also arrested scores of his generals who dared to speak the truth. There is a talk that a coup was being organized against Zelensky. Just needs one domino to fall and the regime will fold.


GOLPE DE ESTADO FALLIDO CONTRA ZELENSKY Y HUIDA DE ESTE ARTISTA POROSCHENKO EL CHOCOLATERO... ucrania esta casi kaputt


----------



## apocalippsis (27 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Se recuperó ya el mamapollato checheno de la épica bajada de pantalones de Rusia con el tema Finlandia y Suecia?



Pues si eso es lo que le gusta a los chechenos: progres, nancys y "cositas" como tu.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

S&P REBAJA EL RATING DE UCRANIA... PRONTO LO.RETIRARA DEL TABLON JAJAJAJA


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 May 2022)

Uno que no lo está viendo nada claro y se pira....


----------



## golden graham (27 May 2022)

El comediante esta purgando


----------



## hikso (27 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me llama la atención que en Ucrania no cuestionen la política mata-ucras de Zelenski. La media de CI por ahí no debe ser muy alta. Como corderitos al degolladero para complacer a USA.



Nazis yendo al matadero porque se lo dice un judío. Tienen las neuronas justas para no cagarse encima.


----------



## Adriano II (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Definitely something is coming. Zelensky also arrested scores of his generals who dared to speak the truth. There is a talk that a coup was being organized against Zelensky. Just needs one domino to fall and the regime will fold.



Ya se dijo pero es una de las grandes ventajas que tienen los rusos :

Putin no se mete a manejar la guerra, les da los objetivos finales y los militares profesionales (que son lo que saben) tienen libertad para conseguirlos como estimen oportuno

Zelenski es un tocapelotas que sin tener ni pvta idea sobre la guerra impone sus decisiones a los militares profesionales basándose en un supuesto relato que vender en twitter y redes sociales (lo bien que lo están haciendo los ucranianos) que al final acaba cayendo por su propio peso 

Como Hitler y Stalin al principio de la guerra 1941-45 solo que Stalin espabiló y dejo hacer a Zhukov, Rokossovsky, Koniev y toda la banda y claro así empezaron a llegar los éxitos como Stalingrado, Kursk, Bragation etc


----------



## Zhukov (27 May 2022)

¿CUÁNDO ROMPEREMOS LA MORAL DE UCRANIA? - corresponsal de guerra Sladkov

En la mayoría de las guerras, hay un momento en que una de las partes, sin razón aparente de derrota, se descompone psicológicamente, la gente deja de creer en su victoria y lucha "por inercia". Por supuesto, esto no suele ser una fractura instantánea. Primero, los grandes generales y, un poco más tarde, el líder del estado beligerante entienden que la guerra está llegando a un final trágico. Luego, gradualmente, el estado de ánimo de los soldados cambia.

Podemos esperar una situación similar en Ucrania?
Para entender, podemos suponer que el espíritu de lucha del ucraniano se basa en varios mitos. Tan pronto como estos mitos, o algunos de ellos, se disipen, podremos ver una fuerte caída en la calidad de los" politmorsos " de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (el estado moral y psicológico del enemigo).

El primero de estos mitos tiene raíces bastante nazis: esta es la idea de la superioridad excepcional del ucraniano sobre el representante de la "horda oriental" en todas las esferas. En el seno de la teroborona ucraniana, hay instrucciones al estilo alemán: "Frau, eres una ama de casa aria, por lo que tú y tu Panzerfaust pueden detener a los Rojos."Y no hay duda de las unidades regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que durante mucho tiempo han confiado en su superioridad.

Según este mito, se asestó un duro golpe en Mariupol, donde el ejército nacional seleccionado en una defensa rentable en el desarrollo, perdió ni siquiera ante las "hordas", sino ante el enemigo, que no tenía superioridad numérica. Pero, aquí los ucranianos tienen una excusa eterna y tradicional: "zrada" (traición en ruso). Si no hubieran sido traicionados, habrían sobrevivido. ¿Quién te traicionó? ¿El Oeste? ¿Los U$A? ¿El Papa? Sí, hay muchas opciones en las versiones ucranianas.

Por lo tanto, para nuestra victoria psicológica completa, el éxito de Mariupol tendrá que repetirse, y preferiblemente a un costo menor para nosotros. Al mismo tiempo, debe entenderse claramente que algunas palabras en voz alta sobre la llegada de unidades legendarias al frente por temor a un enemigo como los ucranianos ya no son suficientes, han estado luchando durante 8 años y el color de las boinas del enemigo no los asusta. Tendrán que romperse en el campo de batalla, no aquí.

El segundo mito, que ya no impregna los círculos militares, sino toda la sociedad ucraniana, es el memético "ves svit z namy". Es decir, la certeza absoluta de que están luchando a la vanguardia de la confrontación mundial con Rusia y, por lo tanto, tienen la retaguardia más fuerte, reservas interminables de dinero y armas. No será posible romper este mito en el campo de batalla, ya que diplomáticos, economistas y todo el país ya están trabajando aquí.

Sin embargo, para el pleno éxito de la desnazificación, Ucrania debe estar aislada de la UE, desconectarse de un recurso externo. De lo contrario, simplemente puede tomar mucho tiempo para destruir las tropas que aparecen constantemente, sin poder destruir la cadena de suministro real y la retaguardia. Pero cuando los ucranianos vean que al menos un participante significativo abandona la coalición antirrusa, será un shock para ellos que se volverá más terrible que cualquier derrota militar. Aquí se dan a conocer las" fluctuaciones " (de hecho, sus razones económicas y políticas) de Turquía, Hungría, Francia e incluso Alemania.

Y el tercer mito más importante que respalda la moral ucraniana es la idea de la debilidad e inestabilidad internas de Rusia, y su falta de aliados. Cada vez que las unidades rusas (específicamente rusas, no de Donbass) muestran una moral fuerte, este es un golpe doblemente duro para la ideología ucraniana. Y cuando la sociedad rusa muestra una cohesión real, este golpe es aún peor.

De hecho, cada dron que los rusos comunes compraron y enviaron a las tropas asesta un doble golpe a Ucrania: tanto militar como psicológico, por cierto, el segundo es más terrible que el primero. Porque en la imagen del mundo ucraniano, este es un evento absolutamente imposible, contradice todo de lo que ha estado convencido durante mucho tiempo. Y si incluso unidades simbólicas de los aliados de Rusia aparecen en el frente, será un día negro para todos los ucranianos. Incluso si se trata de un pelotón cubano y una compañía bielorrusa, es importante raise la bandera en sí.

Estas son las tres áreas principales que ya están funcionando y que traerán una victoria psicológica.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (27 May 2022)

Posiblemente muchos Oficiales que están en las zonas calientes están viendo como pierden hombres, son conscientes de sus carencias y no soportan las presiones políticas de los hombres que se disfrazan de verde frente a las cámaras y se dejan barba para dar una imagen muy distinta de su realidad.

Zelensky vete al frente de guerra a defender a tu pueblo mariconetti!


----------



## raptors (27 May 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>




_Jaja_ *Estos empinados gUSAnos...* y su mundo imaginario...!! sigan asi, ya esta a punto de caer moscú....


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

el.ejercito ukro de mierda se esta quedando sin diesel... nada funciona... todo era fake...

el gobierno japones pide a los cciudadanos que compartan las tv para ahorrar energia

mientras en españa la fieata sigue y sigue...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en este foro solemos ir dos semanas por delante
> 
> esta guerra esta lista para sentencis
> 
> ...



Esto va para largo, no es una guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, es una guerra entre USA y Rusia donde el primero en caer no tiene que ser Ucrania sino Europa.

Cuando Europa vea que toda su prosperidad se va al carajo, o pacta con Rusia o se pone de perfil en plan neutral ya que del aire no se vive, eso ya lo han visto los USA y UK que quieren montar una alianza aparte con Polonia y los Bálticos.

Luego vendrá el castigo a los USAnos entre Rusia y China junto a las nuevas alianzas que se están creando entre los BRICS y los países emergentes, los coletazos y presiones pueden ser enormes para muchos países.

O USA cede ya sea por agotamiento y colapso económico o por algún presidente USAno que se avenga a un nuevo orden mundial o hay "merde" para años.


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Posiblemente muchos Oficiales que están en las zonas calientes están viendo como pierden hombres, son conscientes de sus carencias y no soportan las presiones políticas de los hombres que se disfrazan de verde frente a las cámaras y se dejan barba para dar una imagen muy distinta de su realidad.
> 
> Zelensky vete al frente de guerra a defender a tu pueblo mariconetti!



en moscu se comenta que no les queda diesel... ya veremos.. de ahi que se queden cercados en las calderas.. no tienen movilidad


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

MENSAJE DE NUESTRO LIDER

POR FAVOR NO POSTEIS NI GASTEIS BATERIA Y SI PODEIS QUEDAR VARIOS FOREROS Y COMPARTIR TERMINAL


----------



## alnitak (27 May 2022)

todo se va a tomar por culo

y apple subiendo un 4%.. manda huevos


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> lento lento como debe ser ... sin sorpresas ni contrareplicas .. lento hasta que llegue el.invierno de nuevo
> 
> a ver quien aguanta mas RUSIA o.el BCE



No dudes que el BCE, llegado el momento y la necesidad, hará "_whatever it take_" con tal de salvar su juguetito (el €uro), aunque eso implique el derrumbe de casi todas las economías de la Unión Europea. Incluido, "pactar con el diablo, aunque fuese bajo mano".

Y no olvidemos que el €uro no es otra cosa que un _Reichmark _con esteroides.


----------



## Remequilox (27 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya se dijo pero es una de las grandes ventajas que tienen los rusos :
> 
> Putin no se mete a manejar la guerra, les da los objetivos finales y los militares profesionales (que son lo que saben) tienen libertad para conseguirlos como estimen oportuno
> 
> ...



El ejército ucraniano tiene el mejor Comandante en Jefe posible para los intereses militares rusos.


----------



## Plutarko (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> MENSAJE DE NUESTRO LIDER
> 
> POR FAVOR NO POSTEIS NI GASTEIS BATERIA Y SI PODEIS QUEDAR VARIOS FOREROS Y COMPARTIR TERMINAL
> 
> ...



Este invierno que viene va a ser "divertido" y los siguientes más. Que dios nos pille confesados. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

se esta liando una en el golfo persico de cagarse... se estan secuestrando todos los.petroleros ENTRE IRAN GRECIA USA ETC 

esto va mal muy mal,......

noticia positiva... esta tarde en moscu la duma ha estado debatiendo la salida de rusia de la.OMS SALUD Y DE LA OMC DE COMERCIO


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.
> 
> PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.



Se le olvida Reino Unido. En realidad la Turquía de hoy es básicamente lo que le dejaron Reino Unido y Francia, que básicamente fueron bastante generosos por dejarles Estambul a Turquía en vez de dárselo a Grecia, que por otra parte es lo que debieron haber hecho. Es una putada haberle dado a Grecia todas las islas, por lo que deja a Turquía sin aguas jurisdicionales, pero también es verdad que podrían haber dado a Grecia toda la costa de la Anatolia que son básicamente sus territorios históricos de la Antigua Grecia.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

la empresa de transito de gas ukra GTS pide a alemania que corte el.nordstream 1 con rusia

jajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## Adriano II (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se esta liando una en el golfo persico de cagarse... se estan secuestrando todos los.petroleros ENTRE IRAN GRECIA USA ETC
> 
> esto va mal muy mal,......



Si se lía en el golfo pérsico y se corta la salida de petróleo verás tú ... El petróleo a más de 200 $

Europa y USA arruinadas en la más absoluta miseria y los rusos forrados


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

Los petroleros que ha capturado Iran son grandes, al menos si la foto es correcta. Delta Tankes si es una empresa naviera griega así qeu eso al menos concuerda.







Lo pongo aquí porque , me da que todo esta relacionado. Los tripulantes del petrolero que capturaron los griegos son rusos.


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No has entendido lo que quieren los rusos. Su objetivo es revertir la Otan a 1.991 y, una vez conseguido, que lo conseguirán en unos pocos años, hacer una raya en la frontera polaca y avisar a todo el mundo de que el que la pase está muerto. Acto seguido nos ignorarán como si estuviéramos muertos. No nos quieren para nada, ni para vendernos gas ni para comprarnos chucherías. Han llegado a la conclusión, acertada o equivocada el tiempo lo dirá, de que para lo que tenemos que ofrecer, no nos necesitan.



No entiende usted el capitalismo: Los rusos quieren vender sus productos a todo el que pueda, la dependencia es poder, las barreras al final son derrota asegurada. Es una absoluta idiotez poner todos los huevos en la cesta China porque es mucho mas estragulante el abrazo del panda que el de los europeos. Si Rusia quiere ser independiente debe comerciar con todos. El secreto de la forja del Imperio Británico es básicamente abrir mercados allá donde les prohibían comerciar.


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)




----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tecnicamente el camarada @Tauro tiene razon.
> No se puede liberar lo que no ha sido conquistado y Ucrania nunca conquisto esos territorios porque son suyos de iure
> Desde el punto de vista de la legalidad internacional esos territorios son ucranianos . Igual que Kosovo es territorio serbio y el territorio sobre el cual se ubica la base naval de Guantanamo es territorio de Cuba .
> El clapham cree , no obstante , que la soberania de iure es cosa del pasado y el mundo ha regresado al siglo XIX
> ...



De iure el Sáhara es aún español. Y tan español que AENA aún controla su espacio aéreo.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que opinará Hungria entonces de que Ucrania entre en la UE ??? Parecen unos socios muy majos los ucranianos.




Casus Belli... Hungría entra en la Guerra contra Ucrania.  

Casus Belli *contra un miembro de la OTAN*... la OTAN *tiene que RESPALDAR A HUNGRIA. *

Gana Putin.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Johnson leyó el mundo. O quizá su departamento de propaganda indica a los medios que deben de poner.



El inmundo es del MI6 y el Pis de la CIA. De toda la vida...


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No entiende usted el capitalismo: Los rusos quieren vender sus productos a todo el que pueda, la dependencia es poder, las barreras al final son derrota asegurada. Es una absoluta idiotez poner todos los huevos en la cesta China porque es mucho mas estragulante el abrazo del panda que el de los europeos. Si Rusia quiere ser independiente debe comerciar con todos. El secreto de la forja del Imperio Británico es básicamente abrir mercados allá donde les prohibían comerciar.



El secreto de los britanicos es que mataban a todos los que no se dejaban estafar. En esa época era más facil, habia una enorme diferencia en potencia belica y organización. Lo que ocurre es que cuando cayo la URSS qeu los mantuvo a raya se creyeron qeu la historia habia acabado y que podian volver al saqueo descarado. Bueno, ahora hay muchos que no se piensan dejar robar. Van a ser tiempos jodidos eso si interesantes de ver.


----------



## pemebe (28 May 2022)

*Ucrania 2022. ¿Hay alternativas a la escalada de la guerra? | El folleto a varias voces*
Viernes, 27 de mayo de 2022
Enzo Ferrara

El folleto a varias voces, Ucrania 2022. ¿Hay alternativas a la escalada bélica? que recoge las intervenciones contra la escalada bélica en Ucrania y que está disponible aquí para su descarga en formato pdf, nace de una reunión organizada el 4 de abril de 2022 por el Centro Studi Sereno Regis en colaboración con Volere la Luna y con la adhesión de la Coordinadora AGi-Te para explorar posibles acciones alternativas al envío de armas a Ucrania -acción apoyada por la mayoría de los países occidentales- para la solución del conflicto que estalló con la invasión rusa el 24 de febrero de 2022.

De hecho, estamos convencidos -y es la preocupación que subyace a la iniciativa- de que* cuantas más armas circulan, más aumenta la violencia y más se alimentan las guerras.* Sabemos que la buena voluntad de los pacifistas no es suficiente para reducir el actual derramamiento de sangre y la destrucción, como tampoco lo son las mejores intenciones y las prácticas no violentas ya desplegadas por los disidentes de ambos bandos; pero también sabemos que la búsqueda de una paz estable y duradera requerirá otras vías, como las de la diplomacia y la apertura al diálogo entre las partes enfrentadas, distinguiendo entre los países agredidos y los agresores.

Sobre todo, más de *tres meses después de la invasión, mientras que la violencia directa y devastadora del conflicto no parece disminuir en lo más mínimo, ni siquiera después de un apoyo sin precedentes en armamento y tecnología de guerra proporcionado a Ucrania (incluyendo drones, tanques y satélites militares) y con decisiones tomadas de manera autoritaria - es decir, sin votos ni unanimidad en los parlamentos nacionales individuales, así como en el Parlamento Europeo- vemos un aumento preocupante de la violencia cultural generalizada propagada por gran parte de los medios de comunicación occidentales, así como de la violencia estructural, ejemplificada por el aumento del gasto militar al 2 % del PIB.*

Al mismo tiempo, *hay que dejar de lado las ilusiones sobre la superioridad del modelo cultural que apoya la resistencia armada en Ucrania. *La dinámica narrativa de este conflicto, cuando se compara con la de otras guerras en curso en, por ejemplo, Siria, Libia, Sudán del Sur o Yemen, ha revelado, de hecho, el verdadero pensamiento retro de las sociedades occidentales: más allá del barniz de desprecio hacia el antiguo mundo ruso soviético, *emerge no tanto la defensa de los valores y derechos que distinguen a las democracias liberales de los regímenes autoritarios, sino la voluntad precisa de seleccionar quién tiene derecho y quién no a ver aplicados esos mismos derechos y valores que dicen defender y propagar.*


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>





Habría que meter cientos de denuncias falsas en contra de El Pais, ABC, Bancos y otros varios. Que las vayan investigando nomás.  


PD = Para ir abriendo juego ya lo denuncié a Calopez !!


----------



## Rael (28 May 2022)

Institute for the Study of War


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tecnicamente el camarada @Tauro tiene razon.
> No se puede liberar lo que no ha sido conquistado y Ucrania nunca conquisto esos territorios porque son suyos de iure
> Desde el punto de vista de la legalidad internacional esos territorios son ucranianos . Igual que Kosovo es territorio serbio y el territorio sobre el cual se ubica la base naval de Guantanamo es territorio de Cuba .
> El clapham cree , no obstante , que la soberania de iure es cosa del pasado y el mundo ha regresado al siglo XIX
> ...



Le estoy dando vueltas de cómo va a terminar la situación. Hay quien justifica el gatillazo de invadir toda Ucrania como "una distracción", pero nada más lejos de la realidad. La guerra, si termina en un armisticio y queda Ucrania dividida en dos como Corea, entonces tendremos un conflicto enquistado y pudriéndose durante décadas. "La comunidad internacional" no va a reconcoer los territorios anexionados como territorio ruso, por lo que las sanciones seguirán y Rusia será tratado como Corea del Norte. Hay en el canal que piensa que a Rusia esto le da igual, que va a levantar un muro en el oeste y poner un cartel con el texto "Más allá de aquí no hay nada". No lo creo, el trabajo de Rusia es no tener ninguna sanción, por eso creo que todo armisticio es una derrota rusa.


----------



## lefebre (28 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Las demás cuentas OTANERAS son irrelevantes en el hilo, ahora aparece está cuenta para darse notoriedad y ayer fue otra, todos sois CLONES y CUCARACHAS.



Que no hombre, que no, que desde la última década no para de emigrar gente de Europa y EEUU s vivir el sueño Ruso. Tú mismo ya te ibas para ya, ¿no? Que envidia.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Está ganando Rusia en el Donbass?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tiene un olor a "Game Over" que voltea !!


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 60 millones de africanos atravesando Marruecos, Argelia y Libia, serian como una plaga biblica de langostas.
> 
> PD- En europa cerrariamos el grifo y montariamos ametralladoras en las patrulleras, *el progresismo y las pancartas de bienvenidos desaparecerian de la noche al dia !!!.*



España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Suiza, Reino Unido, Irlanda, Bélgica, Holanda, Suecia, Finlandia, Noruega y Austria. Esos son el "idílico destino" de todo "migrante" Africano. Evidentemente el buenismo Europeo tiene fecha de caducidad con la explosión demográfica que hay en África. El mundo no va a llegar a tener 10.000 millones de habitantes ni Nigeria superará a EEUU en población, esas proyecciones no se van a cumplir y antes se verán "cositas".


----------



## lefebre (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra vez el mantra del paraiso yanqui, Bastardland es un coladero, al entrar y una vez dentro, tios que llevan 40 años sin papeles, eso no pasa en ningun sitio del mundo, si un panchito llega a Noruega sin papeles, lo ponen en la frontera ipso facto, pero claro a los Bastardos les vienen bien los esclavos.



Yo tengo amigos que han emigrado allí a EEUU. No te hablo de tercer mundo, te hablo de gente de clase media que se va allí a vivir, trabajar y conseguir la visa, gente de España, de Italia, países del este ( los más preparados, los demás van a Alemania, UK, Austria, España...). Los africanos van a España, Francia, Alemania. los chinos igual.
¿Quién emigra a Rusia, con lo cojonuda que es? Ya te lo digo yo: los mismos que emigran a Ucrania, Albania o a Rumanía, o a Uganda ..


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

Ni se me había ocurrido leer las respuestas... son ESTUPENDAS !!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

_“He decidido suspender las tarifas establecidas en la Proclamación 9705 para la importación de artículos de acero y artículos derivados del acero de Ucrania durante 1 año”, dice @POTUS en una proclama.
_


----------



## pepinox (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ADIOS RENAULT , ADIOS PEUGEOT , ADIOS VOLSWAGEN , ADIOS TOYOTA , ADIOS CHEVROLET , ADIOS FIAT , ADIOS NISSAN , ADIOS HUNDAI , ADIOS FORD , ADIOS VOLVO ....
> 
> *VUELVE EL LADA
> *



Hay más Europa en ese vídeo que en 200 discos de cultura POP anglosajona/sionista.


----------



## pepinox (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Denuncia a tu vecino ante el Tribunal de la Santa Inquisición. "Deus Vult". Bienvenidos la Edad Media.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Denuncia a tu vecino ante el Tribunal de la Santa Inquisición. "Deus Vult". Bienvenidos la Edad Media.



estamos defendiendo la "democracia"


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> P*osiblemente muchos Oficiales que están en las zonas calientes están viendo como pierden hombres*, son conscientes de sus carencias y no soportan las presiones políticas de los hombres que se disfrazan de verde frente a las cámaras y se dejan barba para dar una imagen muy distinta de su realidad.
> 
> Zelensky vete al frente de guerra a defender a tu pueblo mariconetti!




Los *militares DE VERDAD* no soportan la pérdida de vidas humanas de modo inútil. Los tarados y psicópatas no tienen problema en matar a miles, pero *los militares EN SERIO*, saben la diferencia entre heroísmo y suicidio.

Si hay militares profesionales aún en el Ejército ucraniano, sin duda que deben estar viviendo este dilema... la moledora de carne de la artillería rusa no es un chiste. No es Twitter. No es TikTok. No son los vídeos de Yago.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Denuncia a tu vecino ante el Tribunal de la Santa Inquisición. "Deus Vult". Bienvenidos la Edad Media.





Nop. *Welcome to 1984 !!  *


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> todo se va a tomar por culo
> 
> *y apple subiendo un 4%.. manda huevos*





Hay mucha gente deseando opinar en Twitter.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la empresa de transito de gas ukra GTS pide a alemania que corte el.nordstream 1 con rusia
> 
> jajajjajajajajajajaja




 

Lo dije hace días !! Zelensky sabe la frase "_O follamos todos o la puta al rio_".


----------



## Nefersen (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me llama la atención que en Ucrania no cuestionen la política mata-ucras de Zelenski. La media de CI por ahí no debe ser muy alta. Como corderitos al degolladero para complacer a USA.



En Ucrania todos los partidos de la oposición están prohibidos, el parlamento cerrado y la prensa embargada. Zelensky gobierna con plenos poderes dictatoriales de urgencia. No hay posibilidades de mostrar el desacuerdo, pero es evidente que lo hay cuando día sí y día también está purgando generales que pretenden derrocarlo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 May 2022)

Aún hoy hubo una declaraciones de María Zajarova diciendo que sí los consideraban como prisioneros de guerra y que iban a ser tratados como tal. 
Aquellos combatientes que tuviesen derecho a tal condición. Excluyendo específicamente a los más de cien mercenarios ingleses que esos tendrían su propio camino aparte. 
Entonces sí, sí Zarajova los considera como prisioneros de guerra es porque Rusia así lo tiene determinado. 

Los anglosunidos son ellosoos unos criminales demostrados y lo de los afganos en Guantánamo es un ejemplo más. 
Rusia en cambio lucha contra ese tipo de barbaries. Por lo menos en la teoría y al parecer también en la práctica. Ojalá sea así.


----------



## Adriano II (28 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Excluyendo específicamente a los más de cien mercenarios ingleses que esos tendrían su propio camino aparte.



Para los mercenarios van a pedir pena de muerte

Tiene toda la pinta de ser político para disuadir a posibles aventureros de ir a hacer el gilipollas a Ucrania


----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No entiende usted el capitalismo: Los rusos quieren vender sus productos a todo el que pueda, la dependencia es poder, las barreras al final son derrota asegurada. Es una absoluta idiotez poner todos los huevos en la cesta China porque es mucho mas estragulante el abrazo del panda que el de los europeos. Si Rusia quiere ser independiente debe comerciar con todos. El secreto de la forja del Imperio Británico es básicamente abrir mercados allá donde les prohibían comerciar.



Lo que no entiendes tu es que hay clientes que matan. Que te roban el dinero, te congelana las cuentas bancarias o pretenden que les des tu producto gratis. Con esos, mejor ni a heredar. Eso es lo que van a hacer.


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para los mercenarios van a pedir pena de muerte
> 
> Tiene toda la pinta de ser político para disuadir a posibles aventureros de ir a hacer el gilipollas a Ucrania



El de la primera foto...es un pigmeo ?


----------



## Iskra (28 May 2022)

*Kalina, Volyn y su amigo Radish. ¿Quiénes fueron los líderes de "Azov" * en una vida pasada?* 


​​El 20 de mayo, todo el ejército ucraniano que defendía la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol se rindió. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, 2.439 combatientes liderados por los comandantes del Regimiento Azov nacionalista (*Prohibido en Rusia) abandonaron el territorio de la zona industrial. Descubrimos quiénes eran los "Azov" antes de su servicio en la tóxica unida

*Denis Prokopenko, 30 años*

_




_

_Comandante del distintivo de llamada del regimiento "Azov" "Radis"_

El comandante del "Azov" no se mostró después de la rendición. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, fue sacado de la planta en un vehículo blindado para evitar un juicio popular en forma de "represalias contra él por parte de la gente del pueblo por numerosas atrocidades".

Prokopenko se hizo cargo del Regimiento Azov en 2017, ascendiendo desde su posición como líder de pelotón. En marzo, recibió el título de Héroe de Ucrania de manos de las autoridades. Ingresó al Batallón Nacional casi inmediatamente después de su fundación en 2014, entre otros fanáticos del fútbol Dynamo Kyiv. En el sitio web de los ultras de Kyiv, puede encontrar información de que fue uno de los activistas en el podio de los "blancos y azules".

Durante la primavera de Crimea, Radish solo tenía 22 años. En 2019, en el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, Prokopenko recibió la Orden de Bogdan Khmelnitsky, 3er grado, y al mismo tiempo no se la dio a *Vladimir Zelensky .* el saludo militarDespués de eso, surgió una ola de rumores sobre la gestión de "Azov" en relación con el jefe de estado. La versión oficial es que el reglamento de combate no permite saludar a un civil.

Por cierto, se sabe que el comandante de Azov no tiene educación militar. Se graduó de la Facultad de Filología Alemana y se graduó con una licenciatura en enseñanza del inglés.

Los fanáticos de Dynamo, como Radisse, inicialmente se unieron a las filas de Azov en gran número y desempeñaron un papel importante en el desarrollo del movimiento. *El politólogo Oleksiy Kochetkov* escribe sobre esto en su libro "El sol negro de Ucrania" :

*Uno de los líderes de los fanáticos del fútbol Dynamo Kiev, Nazariy Kravchenko* ( seudónimo Zhura), incluso se convirtió en el jefe del Cuerpo Civil. La rama de Kiev del Cuerpo Civil estaba encabezada por *Sergei Filimonov* (alias Fil), también fanático del fútbol, miembro del grupo Young Nore, que forma parte del grupo más amplio de fanáticos del Dynamo Kiev: Rodichi.

Como dijo el escritor a AiF, en los últimos años, Prokopenko no era un miembro carismático de los medios del batallón nacional:

“Él no fue mencionado específicamente en ninguna parte. No era una especie de representante brillante. No me queda nada claro de dónde salió. Esto es probablemente algún tipo de fenómeno de los últimos años.

*Sviatoslav Palamar, 39 años*

_




_

_Subcomandante de "Azov" Indicativo de llamada "Kalina"_

Veterano de los movimientos nacionalistas. En 2000, se unió a la organización "Patriotas de Ucrania" *Andriy Biletsky* , quien más tarde fundó el batallón "Azov". Antes de la guerra en Donbass, participó no solo en las batallas de Maidan, sino también en la Revolución Naranja. Prefiere llamarse gallego, refiriéndose a la región histórica de Europa del Este, que incluye parte de Ucrania y Polonia.

Se graduó en la Universidad Comercial y Económica de Lviv y trabajó como director comercial en una empresa antes del estallido de las hostilidades. Explica su distintivo de llamada por el hecho de que viburnum es una planta tradicionalmente asociada con Ucrania.

Antes de dejar la planta, declaró repetidamente que permanecería en Azovstal hasta el final. Como resultado, según *el corresponsal militar Dmitry Steshin* , Kalina fue la primera de los líderes en abandonar la zona industrial.

*Sergey Volynsky, 30 años*

_




_

_Y sobre Comandante de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Indicativo "Volyn"_

La principal "estrella" del grupo Azovstal. El único de los jefes militares que cayó bajo las cámaras de los periodistas rusos tras ser hecho prisionero. Al ser comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y no tener una relación formal con Azov, Volynsky solía hacer declaraciones públicas junto con otros miembros del batallón nacional. En particular, se dirigió al *Papa* , *Joe Biden* y *Boris Johnson* con una solicitud para organizar una evacuación de Azovstal. Se sabe que en 2014 Volyn sirvió en Crimea. Con el permiso de las tropas rusas, su unidad salió de la península sin armas. En Internet, puede encontrar fotografías de Volynsky tomadas antes de adquirir la imagen de un brutal marine camuflado. En las imágenes en las redes sociales, apareció con la imagen de un "niño claro" con gafas de sol y un abrigo con solapas de piel.

*Máximo Zhorin, 32 años*

_




_

_Ex-comandante de "Azov" (2016-2017) Indicativo de llamada "Mose"_

El personaje más público del regimiento, que se llama la cabeza parlante de "Azov". Supervisa la sucursal de Jarkov.

Zhorin es de etnia judía y enfatiza esto al aparecer con un sombrero tradicional, lo cual es inusual dada la ideología de la unidad.

En 2012 se convirtió en el héroe de una crónica criminal luego de que se peleara con un representante de Camerún. Zhorin comenzó a golpear al africano, pero en respuesta sacó un cuchillo y golpeó al futuro "Azov" con él. Después de eso, un ciudadano de Camerún fue condenado.

Durante dos años en Azov, Zhorin pasó de ser un soldado ordinario a un comandante de regimiento. Según la investigación, fue reconocido como uno de los organizadores del bombardeo de la manifestación del 9 de mayo de 2017 en el pueblo de Bezimennoye.

“Zhorina ahora está más al aire. Concede entrevistas a los medios de comunicación. Se sabe que también participó en la protección del negocio funerario en Kharkov ”, le dice Kochetkov a AiF.

*Serguéi Velichko, 27 años*

_




_

_Uno de los comandantes incluidos en el liderazgo de "Azov" Indicativo de llamada "Chile"_

Velichko, que en ese momento tenía solo 20 años, participó en las batallas en el este de Ucrania en 2014-2015. Después de eso, participó en proyectos públicos en Jarkov.

A juzgar por las impactantes imágenes de video, Chile es uno de los que disparó en las rodillas de los prisioneros de guerra rusos. Después de eso, se abrió un caso penal contra Velichko en Rusia, y él mismo fue incluido en la lista de buscados.

“Un par de años antes del inicio de la operación especial, estaba en prisión. Fue lanzado cuando todo comenzó. Es curioso que Chile haya sido detenido por crimen organizado y extorsión por los propios oficiales de la SBU. Hay fotografías en las que Zhorin y Chili están sentados en el cuartel y celebrando su regreso”, dice Kochetkov.

=====================================================
Un tribunal de Rostov del Don declaró culpable de alta traición al militar ruso Ruslan Artykov, de 30 años. Fue condenado a 13 años en una colonia de régimen estricto, y también fue privado del rango de teniente mayor. Según los investigadores, los militares, en el marco de la cooperación con la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, recopilaron información secreta sobre las fuerzas armadas rusas. Los investigadores consideraron que la fuga al exterior de los datos recopilados podría dañar la capacidad de defensa del país. El caso se consideró a puerta cerrada, durante el proceso Ruslan Artykov admitió plenamente su culpabilidad.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> 40.000 esposas Ucranianas viudas cuando acabe la guerra, gracias Zerdensky y Borrell son rituales sanos




Putin no es culpable no?

A ver si hay suerte y la palma toda tu puta familia

Fuera rojos de España


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

vermer dijo:


> El lobby LGTBIKT estaba con el culo hecho pepsicola al ver que su valedor "pedo-Biden " (un referente moral, ya sabes: Jesucristo, Buda, y luego los Biden) iba a conquistar Ucrania para su causa....y acto seguido o a la vez arrasar/incorporar Rusia,
> Cuánto mal ha hecho la escena de la sauna de "Danko Calor rojo" ¿eh tigretón?
> Y es que los anglos basan su crecimiento en una mezcla de guerra, expoliación sin escrúpulos y destrucción econòmica, social y moral de las sociedades que parasitan (y donde tan bien te encuentras) .
> Y Putin, que es un buen cabronazo les está jodiendo el plan satánico a base de bien. Me va a terminar cayendo simpático. No es amigo de nadie. Trabaja para su pueblo. Lo contrario p ej, que el yerno de "Saunas Adàn", napoleoncito, o la Ursula van der Poyen, Qué gentuza!!
> ...




Ah piensan tomar Kiev? Otra vez?

Y con qué dinero van a reconstruir Ucrania si no tienen?
Pedazo de subnormal


----------



## amcxxl (28 May 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> De iure el Sáhara es aún español. Y tan español que AENA aún controla su espacio aéreo.



Como es eso?
Con que radares controla ese espacio y dónde están situados?


----------



## dedalo00 (28 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estos animales van a hacer buenos a los albano kosovares
> 
> 
> 
> Una de las víctimas cayó inconsciente en la carretera. Luego los bandidos se dieron a la fuga. El influyente político austriaco Dominik Nepp estaba extremadamente indignado por la crueldad de los refugiados ucranianos y afirmó con severidad que todos los matones serían enviados a casa de inmediato, a lo que contribuiría el Partido Svoboda.



Desde la experiencia en LATAM.

Hace unos años atrás, muchos países latinoamericanos sufrieron prácticamente una invasión de venecos, eran los migrantes buenos y mimados de los medios y los poderes facticos… ¿Que paso? Su ego mayor que la de los argentinos, soberbia, prepotencia e imponer sus ideas (agenda política) en desmedro de los dueños de casa los encumbro en el pedestal de lo más odiados de LATAM, han llegado a apaliarlos en las calles e incluso, gente de diferentes visiones políticas no los toleran para nada… Eso mismo pasara con los ukronazi en Europa, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Anti globalista (28 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Putin no es culpable no?
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y la palma toda tu puta familia
> 
> Fuera rojos de España



Putin es un hombre que no se doblega al nuevo orden, quedan pocos así en el mundo.

No soy rojo, ni azul, no soy tan idiota como tú para identificarme con un color o un partido político.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Buen ejemplo lo de los alsacianos.
> 
> Pues sí, unos 100.000 alsacianos (alemanes para el III Reich), fueron alistados.
> 
> ...



Es que por eso lo he dicho, esa guerra acabó en el 45 y la actual convención es del 49, y no por casualidad.

Además de que evidentemente que los alemanes de entonces hiciesen algo no es motivo para que los rusos actuales repitan el camino.
La ética rusa no está precisamente aliada con la ética nazi.

En todo caso mi ejemplo específico era el de un soldado francés de origen Alsaciano que fuese movilizado de nuevo por los alemanes con la disculpa de que ahora Alsacia ya era alemana. .

Para intentar evitar ese tipo de abusos es la Convección de derechos de los prisioneros.


----------



## Feriri88 (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> Putin es un hombre que no se doblega al nuevo orden, quedan pocos así en el mundo.
> 
> No soy rojo, ni azul, no soy tan idiota como tú para identificarme con un color o un partido político.




Que nuevo orden si es un feto del nuevo orden

Un rojo sovietico

Un aborto que gobierna un país con repúblicas fundamentalists y se pasa el día hablando de multiculturalidad rusa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> EL CHOCOLATERO HUYE..... LAS RATAS ABANDONAN EL BARCO.... MUY JODIDA DEBE ESTAR LA COSA
> 
> ❗⚡Poroshenko is trying to escape from Ukraine - customs service
> 
> ...







* Mr. Deeds * @MrDeeds1111  3 hours ago Petro Poroshenko fled to Poland... 

Mr. Deeds


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

A todo esto del grano embarcado y retenido. EEUU ya ha dicho que no va a hacer nada para traerlo, la UE se pone de lao y que nos vayamos preparando a pasar hambre. Pero si fuera petróleo o alguno de esos materiales que usan para hacerse ricos ya estarían ahí todas las flotas o al menos rugirían como leones. Y la gente seguimos a estos hijos de puta dispuestos a matar miles por sus cosas pero impasibles ante el sufrimiento de sus ciudadanos, luego salgo a pasear a los perros y cada día me da más asco cruzarme con la gente.


----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se esta liando una en el golfo persico de cagarse... se estan secuestrando todos los.petroleros ENTRE IRAN GRECIA USA ETC
> 
> esto va mal muy mal,......
> 
> noticia positiva... esta tarde en moscu la duma ha estado debatiendo la salida de rusia de la.OMS SALUD Y DE LA OMC DE COMERCIO



leñe, la OMS me imagino el motivo y tiemblo por lo que significa pero lo de la OMC no se me ocurre ¿ han dado explicaciones?


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya se unierón en su día para defender a Turquía de .... Rusia. La primera Guerra de Crimea, con victoria britanico-franco-turca.



Y de paso poner la patita en Palestina, Somalia y empezar a malmeter en la zona.


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En su guerra civil promovida por USA-UK, los griegos no otanianos fueron liquidados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La familia política del campechano anduvo metida en ese asunto.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Algunas organizaciones estiman en unos 60 millones de africanos emigrando a Europa si se produce la falta de alimentos.
> 
> Sobre la intervención de EEUU en Somalia. Muy clarificador




A esos 60 millones que huirán por hambre, súmales los que escaparán del tinglado que podrían estar montando en el Sahel y que supuestamente podría dirigir la OTAN desde la base de Rota (me autocito con otro mensaje que colgué ayer).

Se vislumbra que dan por "amortizados" los pozos petrolíferos de Oriente Medio y ahora toca depredar África a tope y eso nos afecta
Con tantos millones de personas huyendo de África en estampida, van a quedar Italia y sobre todo España como un solar

Esto va a ser muy complicado. Creo que no nos lo podemos ni imaginar.
¿No hay forma de evitar, al menos la guerra del Sahel?
¿Es que nuestros gobernantes van a hacerlo siempre mal todo? Podrían "equivocarse" al menos una vez y que algo saliera bien....


----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> miren esta m... ukronazi no se cansan de tocar los cojones al resto.
> 
> *Ucrania amenaza a Hungría con bloquear un oleoducto si no levanta su veto al embargo de petróleo ruso*
> Ucrania puede influir en el funcionamiento del oleoducto Druzhba para presionar a los países que no pueden renunciar al petróleo ruso, dijo la asesora del ministro ucraniano de Energía, Yelena Zerkal, en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.



lo curioso es que ni será noticia en la prensa europea por lo inaudito y osado pero bueno el recorrido por las cámaras de diputados europeas de su presidente tampoco tenía precedentes. Más colmo que los diputados de un país escuchen en el hemiciclo lo que dice un presidente... de otro país que les manda que hacer.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> A todo esto del grano embarcado y retenido. EEUU ya ha dicho que no va a hacer nada para traerlo, la UE se pone de lao y que nos vayamos preparando a pasar hambre. Pero si fuera petróleo o alguno de esos materiales que usan para hacerse ricos ya estarían ahí todas las flotas o al menos rugirían como leones. Y la gente seguimos a estos hijos de puta dispuestos a matar miles por sus cosas pero impasibles ante el sufrimiento de sus ciudadanos, luego salgo a pasear a los perros y cada día me da más asco cruzarme con la gente.




¿Y qué culpa tenemos la gente de que nos gobiernen tipos que solo piensan en amasar su tesoooooro, o capital, o lo que sea?
La gente no somos tus enemigos 
Un abrazo Mabuse


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (28 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos que han emigrado allí a EEUU. No te hablo de tercer mundo, te hablo de gente de clase media que se va allí a vivir, trabajar y conseguir la visa, gente de España, de Italia, países del este ( los más preparados, los demás van a Alemania, UK, Austria, España...). Los africanos van a España, Francia, Alemania. los chinos igual.
> ¿Quién emigra a Rusia, con lo cojonuda que es? Ya te lo digo yo: los mismos que emigran a Ucrania, Albania o a Rumanía, o a Uganda ..



Muchos: de Kazakstan, Uzbekistán, Kazajistán, .. como trabajadores. No les dan pasaporte ruso como a los del Donbass o Crimea; será que no los consideran rusos.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ADIOS RENAULT , ADIOS PEUGEOT , ADIOS VOLSWAGEN , ADIOS TOYOTA , ADIOS CHEVROLET , ADIOS FIAT , ADIOS NISSAN , ADIOS HUNDAI , ADIOS FORD , ADIOS VOLVO ....
> 
> *VUELVE EL LADA
> *




En Rusia seguiran usando coches ,mientras que en la Europa resiliente va a tirar de bicis como en China


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

El segundo ejército del mundo demuestra su valentía exponiéndose con hombría al fuego de artillería ucranio.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos que han emigrado allí a EEUU. No te hablo de tercer mundo, te hablo de gente de clase media que se va allí a vivir, trabajar y conseguir la visa, gente de España, de Italia, países del este ( los más preparados, los demás van a Alemania, UK, Austria, España...). Los africanos van a España, Francia, Alemania. los chinos igual.
> ¿Quién emigra a Rusia, con lo cojonuda que es? Ya te lo digo yo: los mismos que emigran a Ucrania, Albania o a Rumanía, o a Uganda ..



Ni falta que les hace. La inmigración masiva genera muchísimos problemas en un país.

Por no hablar de que Rusia solo por lejanía con el tercer mundo, es poco rentable emigrar para un africano, panchito o asiático.

A nivel económico Rusia no es Holanda, pero tampoco es un país pobre, como algunos propagandistas están queriendo vender.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Rusos hacen explotar su blindado al pasar por encima de una mina para mostrar al mundo que ellos no le temen a nada ni a nadie. Están hechos de otra pasta estos rusos.


----------



## HUROGÁN (28 May 2022)

Estos están tratando racionalizar sus delirios contradichos por la realidad, a través de malabarismos y trampas argumentales.


----------



## raptors (28 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano tiene el mejor Comandante en Jefe posible para los intereses militares rusos.




*Así es...* si zelensky la está _"defecando..."_ dejenlo que siga así... ni lo distraigan...


----------



## raptors (28 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


>




*No mam...!!* que buena cancion....!!!


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (28 May 2022)

Las elites lacayas UEñas cumpliendo las medidas unilaterales de su amo (el famoso Orden Internacional basado en Reglas) ... y nos va a salir caro a todos los habitantes de UElandia: 
Irán captura dos petroleros griegos en aguas del golfo Pérsico (msn.com)
Lo dicho... o empezamos a llamar a las cosas por su nombre (robo, expolio, chantaje, coerción, etc) y denunciarlo... o seremos complices y nos estara bien por gilipollas.


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (28 May 2022)

EEUU reconoce los éxitos y avances de Rusia en Donbass.

Ya solo quedan Yago y Txuski


----------



## mazuste (28 May 2022)

La economía mundial está tan jodida tras la ofensiva imperial de sanciones que, 
en vista de como el dólar se fortalece a cuenta del euro que cae como resultado, 
a los europeos nos vendría mejor comprarle el gas a EEUU en rublos: así saldría
más barato. 
Otro efecto búmeran.


----------



## mazuste (28 May 2022)

No lo he visto por aquí, y me parece destacable en estos días en que el Zelenski está cazando brujas
entre sus militares. También podría ser psyop, pero La información es corta y clara: hay rumores serios
de que algunos oficiales ucranianos de alto rango están planeando asesinar al presidente Zelenski 
y están dispuestos a ser ayudados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.

Los oficiales ucranianos quieren liquidar a Zelenski con la ayuda de las fuerzas especiales rusas


----------



## mazuste (28 May 2022)

*“La configuración geopolítica mundial está en contra de Europa y de EEUU”*


----------



## crocodile (28 May 2022)

⚡Poroshenko está tratando de escapar de Ucrania a Polonia, ahora en el puesto de control, según el servicio fronterizo de Ucrania
Antes de eso, el detenido Medvedchuk testificó contra el expresidente de Ucrania y se inició una investigación. El político anunció la participación de Poroshenko en la compra de carbón de LPR y DPR y el retiro del oleoducto a propiedad privada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 May 2022)

Los rusos parece que tienen la clara intención de quedarse…
El representante de la inteligencia militar de Ucrania, Vadym Skibitsky, dijo en un comunicado oficial del servicio de prensa de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa que el ejército ruso había comenzado a construir una tercera línea de defensa en el sur de Ucrania. Según Skibitsky, esto indica que Rusia tiene la intención de hacerse un hueco en estos territorios durante mucho tiempo.




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru


----------



## Seronoser (28 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos que han emigrado allí a EEUU. No te hablo de tercer mundo, te hablo de gente de clase media que se va allí a vivir, trabajar y conseguir la visa, gente de España, de Italia, países del este ( los más preparados, los demás van a Alemania, UK, Austria, España...). Los africanos van a España, Francia, Alemania. los chinos igual.
> ¿Quién emigra a Rusia, con lo cojonuda que es? Ya te lo digo yo: los mismos que emigran a Ucrania, Albania o a Rumanía, o a Uganda ..



A ver paleto, Rusia tiene una política de migración muy dura, donde no entra casi nadie, salvo para turismo.

Por eso todos los muertos de hambre se van a Europa, donde se pueden quedar y no van a ser expulsados jamás.

Si eres tansubnormal que no lo entiendes, es porque simplemente, no has salido de Albacete en tu puta vida


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los *militares DE VERDAD* no soportan la pérdida de vidas humanas de modo inútil. Los tarados y psicópatas no tienen problema en matar a miles, pero *los militares EN SERIO*, saben la diferencia entre heroísmo y suicidio.
> 
> Si hay militares profesionales aún en el Ejército ucraniano, sin duda que deben estar viviendo este dilema... la moledora de carne de la artillería rusa no es un chiste. No es Twitter. No es TikTok. No son los vídeos de Yago.



Vocación contra ambición. Nunca entendí la vocación de ser militar, pero existe, como las meigas. No sé ni en qué puede consistir tener vocación militar, pero sí que sé distinguir sus características externas.
Para el militar vocacional la carrera es el objetivo, y cumplirla excelentemente es el fin, no ve a los soldados como instrumentos, sino como una parte esencial y delicada de su trabajo. No da el hecho de estar vivo por descontado y sabe que aún en tiempos de paz es una profesión arriesgada y es consciente de ello y hace conscientes a sus subordinados, que son al fin y al cabo sus colegas de profesión, incluídos los de reemplazo. Lo he visto en algunos mandos que tuve en la mili, y en parientes y conocidos de carrera militar, algunos de larga y exitosa carrera. Un ejemplo serían Rommel o Patton.
Para el militar por ambición la tropa es un escudo que poner frente a cagadas y enemigos. Meras piezas en su juego para llegar a lo alto. En la paz no duda en robar méritos de sus subordinados y colegas, en la guerra se junta con otros de su especie para vender como hazañas el sacrificio de sus hombres en operaciones inútiles y la matanza de civiles como gestas incomparables. Ejemplos, Rooselvelt (el del oso) o Manuel Fernández Silvestre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En el resto de los ámbitos ocurre lo mismo, lo vemos en los deportes, en la oficina y en el colegio de niños. Ese puto mierda pelota y acusica que además se junta con los abusones, ese, el que se ríe de los empollones y de los callados que le pueden hacer quedar mal.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _“He decidido suspender las tarifas establecidas en la Proclamación 9705 para la importación de artículos de acero y artículos derivados del acero de Ucrania durante 1 año”, dice @POTUS en una proclama.
> _



Le queda a Ucrania alguna acería en condiciones?


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Putin no es culpable no?
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y la palma toda tu puta familia
> 
> Fuera rojos de España



Son nuejtros niños, sus costumbres, en algo les hemos fallado y tal.
Hustec es de lo que se ponen de parte del chorizo cuando el asaltado se defiende ¿no?


----------



## Mabuse (28 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Y qué culpa tenemos la gente de que nos gobiernen tipos que solo piensan en amasar su tesoooooro, o capital, o lo que sea?
> La gente no somos tus enemigos
> Un abrazo Mabuse



Que las pocas veces que sale el tema u oigo hablar de el es con complacencia y resignación.


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ni falta que les hace. La inmigración masiva genera muchísimos problemas en un país.
> 
> Por no hablar de que Rusia solo por lejanía con el tercer mundo, es poco rentable emigrar para un africano, panchito o asiático.
> 
> A nivel económico Rusia no es Holanda, pero tampoco es un país pobre, como algunos propagandistas están queriendo vender.



El nivel de vida en Rusia es más o menos como el de Turquía, y el del país otomano no es malo ni mucho menos. Esa propaganda barata no cuela en alguien que tenga algo de mundo y conozca esos países.


----------



## El-Mano (28 May 2022)

Si te refieres a europa... los cuadros (chasis) suelen venir de taiwan, y ultimamente cada vez aumenta más de china, pero el grueso sigue siendo siendo taiwan. Para los componentes se suma malasia, y algunos paises más.

En europa algunas marcas hacen algunos componentes como los discos de freno y pastillas, y cosas asi. El diseño de los cuadros muchas veces ni esta hecho en europa, son cuadros de "moldes abiertos'.

El montaje si suele hacerse en europa, pero sin piezas no montas nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España, Italia, Francia, Alemania, Suiza, Reino Unido, Irlanda, Bélgica, Holanda, Suecia, Finlandia, Noruega y Austria. Esos son el "idílico destino" de todo "migrante" Africano. Evidentemente el buenismo Europeo tiene fecha de caducidad con la explosión demográfica que hay en África. El mundo no va a llegar a tener 10.000 millones de habitantes ni Nigeria superará a EEUU en población, esas proyecciones no se van a cumplir y antes se verán "cositas".



Solo hay dos alternativas:

1- Dejar pasar la marabunta, ser conquistados y exterminados
2- Cerrar fronteras a ilegales, emigrantes economicos y utilizar la violencia para protegernos


----------



## crocodile (28 May 2022)

⚡El gobernador de la región de Belgorod en Rusia informó del bombardeo desde Ucrania.

El pueblo de Nehoteevka estaba bajo ataque. Hay destrucción, una persona resultó herida.


----------



## El-Mano (28 May 2022)

Se intuye movida de nuevo por la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (28 May 2022)

Que pena de chaval.. lo que cambia la gente por un poco de casito...

Verlo con el gordo de ferreras ya te hace una idea


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

Bandera de Ucrania?


----------



## crocodile (28 May 2022)

La región de Kherson anuncia el cierre temporal de sus fronteras con Ucrania para la construcción de los nuevos pasos fronterizos.

Se espera que como máximo en diciembre los ciudadanos de Kherson sean convocados a un referéndum de reunificación con Rusia.


----------



## Burbruxista (28 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> La Convención de Ginebra actualmente vigente es del año 1949 y en ella se prohíbe incluso que los prisioneros de guerra trabajen en construcciones de tipo militar, sí lo pueden hacer en otras actividades.
> Y vosotros incluso los quereis enrolar de nuevo en el ejército rival!
> 
> Rusia hasta el momento tiene hecho gala de respectar las convenciones internacionales sobre el trato a prisioneros, si Ucrania no lo hace serían reos pasibles de enjuiciamiento criminal.
> ...



En una guerra civil habría que aclarar el concepto de prisionero de guerra.

Una persona alistada por la fuerza, que hace todo lo posible por fallar el tiro, que estaba esperando el momento adecuado para salir corriendo para unirse al otro bando, pero no podía hacerlo sin arriesgarse a que le disparen por la espalda sus propios “compañeros”, pues no parece encajar mucho con la definición de prisionero de guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Yo lo tengo y lo he leido dos veces. Me entretuvo bastante. No es que se confunda expresamente, es que no tenia ni zorra normalmente de donde estaba, salvo que ESTABA en Rusia y poco mas.



Yo tambien lo lei y me gusto bastante, pero el no era alsaciano de origen germano, era hijo de padre frances y de madre alemana (no alsaciana), al final del libro cuando lo esta interrogando un comandante frances, le dice algo asi:

*"Su padre es frances y usted es frances"*

PD- El cuenta que lo alistan forzosamente, pero seguro que se fue voluntario a la wehrmacht, esa es una de las mentiras exculpatorias de su autobiografia.


----------



## crocodile (28 May 2022)

El follayankees otanico YAGO aún se niega a admitir que Krasny Lyman este ya al 100 % en manos rusas.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Le queda a Ucrania alguna acería en condiciones?




No, supongo que en unos días la medida la usará Rusia. 
Sería un troleo extraordinario.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

occidente se hunde.. solo lesbainas y feministas payasss

croma cae 

los productores se unen bajo la fuerza de rusia


Última Hora: "Arabia Saudita y Argentina expresaron interés en unirse al formato BRICS"

 Serguéy Lavrov.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Denuncia a tu vecino ante el Tribunal de la Santa Inquisición. "Deus Vult". Bienvenidos la Edad Media.



Y en España hay mucha gente con vocación de "familiar", acordaos de los balconazis.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> EL CHOCOLATERO HUYE..... LAS RATAS ABANDONAN EL BARCO.... MUY JODIDA DEBE ESTAR LA COSA
> 
> ❗⚡Poroshenko is trying to escape from Ukraine - customs service
> 
> ...



Los oligarcas ukros pierden el poder y tienen que buscar nuevos lugares, en los que robar !!!.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

esta analizando las victorias ucrqnianas

menudo subnormal


----------



## Vitaly (28 May 2022)

El empreserio, Gonzalo Lira, analiza la situación de Ucrania.

A partir de la evidencia de que ha comenzado el colapso del ejército ucraniano, anticipa un Golpe de Estado protagonizado por el jefe del Estado Mayor del ejército, sacando a Zelensky del poder, y para detener la catástrofe humanitaria que llevará a millones de ucranianos a emigrar a Occidente. En su previsión, el jefe del estado Mayor, sabiendo que la guerra está perdida, y con el fin de evitar más muertes, aceptaría las condiciones de Putin, que exigirá el Donbass, Kharkov y Odessa, mientras que Polonia se hará con la región de Odessa. 

Existe, según él, también la posibilidad de que los propios asesores de Zelensky le asesinen, porque pueda suponer un obstáculo para las negociaciones de rendición o puede que "porque sabe demasiado".


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La familia política del campechano anduvo metida en ese asunto.



El rey era una marioneta de los ingleses.
De hecho eran los ingleses los que llevaban la voz cantante en Grecia, digamos que en Yalta fue su premio de consolación como imperio en decadencia. Pero entre que los griegos son duros de pelar y que ya no eran ni de lejos el terror de los siete mares, acabaron entrando los americanos.
Esto además de los errores de los comunistas griegos, muy obedientes a Stalin , que estaban de acuerdo en dividir Grecia en dos estados y no quisieron recibir ayuda de Yugoslavia.
La familia real griega vive en Londres.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En Ucrania todos los partidos de la oposición están prohibidos, el parlamento cerrado y la prensa embargada. Zelensky gobierna con plenos poderes dictatoriales de urgencia. No hay posibilidades de mostrar el desacuerdo, pero es evidente que lo hay cuando día sí y día también está purgando generales que pretenden derrocarlo.



Y en ciudades como Odessa, los demócratas van casa por casa arrancando las antenas parabólicas.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> mensaje recortado
> 
> Esto lo escribio el clapham , que es un bicho y como es del pueblo elegido , ve zarzas , escaleras y cosas por el estilo que le susurran al oido en arameo cirilico para que lo escriba aqui ( y se forre de ZANKS )
> Hoy @rejon ha traido la noticia que la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania ha roto con la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa .
> ...



No es una noticia nueva. El cisma fue hace 2 años. 
Está en alguna parte del hilo 14.





__





¡Tema mítico! - Guerra en Ucrania_XIV


Guerra en Ucrania XIV A petición del Mariscal Zhukov evolucionamos el Hilo. Nuevo Año, Nuevo Hilo con Retraso. Hilos Anteriores. Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> El de la primera foto...es un pigmeo ?






Mercenarios raquiticos, pero para degollar rusos cristianos con un cuchillo, le sobra fuerza...


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> El empreserio, Gonzalo Lira, analiza la situación de Ucrania.
> 
> A partir de la evidencia de que ha comenzado el colapso del ejército ucraniano, anticipa un Golpe de Estado protagonizado por el jefe del Estado Mayor del ejército, sacando a Zelensky del poder, y para detener la catástrofe humanitaria que llevará a millones de ucranianos a emigrar a Occidente. En su previsión, el jefe del estado Mayor, sabiendo que la guerra está perdida, y con el fin de evitar más muertes, aceptaría las condiciones de Putin, que exigirá el Donbass, Kharkov y Odessa, mientras que Polonia se hará con la región de Odessa.
> 
> Existe, según él, también la posibilidad de que los propios asesores de Zelensky le asesinen, porque pueda suponer un obstáculo para las negociaciones de rendición o puede que "porque sabe demasiado".



A Zelensky se lo pueden cargar quienes le controlan, que son asesores anglos, y hacer pasar el suceso como un ataque o atentado ruso e iconizar al cómico. El que pongan, será aún peor para lo que quede de Ucrania.

Dudo que queden militares profesionales de alto rango con capacidad de llegar a tomar el poder mantenimiento el control del Estado ucraniano en sí. 
Todos habrán sido apartados por comisarios políticos que reciben órdenes de Londres y Washington.

Era ya significativo que los mercenarios extranjeros contaran que todo el proceso de selección, contratación, adiestramiento, etc, fuera controlado por estadounidenses y británicos, y los ucranianos no contaran para nada.

Como mucho, podría haber zonas del territorio con presencia de unidades militares ucranianas significativas que atomicen zonas y tomen el poder de donde se encuentren, y se ofrezcan a cesar hostilidades a los rusos.

Soy de los que pienso que va para largo, y con los fríos de octubre se agravarán los problemas de la población (también en la zona controlada por los nacionalistas) y el éxodo a la UE se incrementará.


----------



## Loignorito (28 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los europeos van a conseguir que Ankara se pase al bando euroasiático, manda cojones... Turquía es un país importantísimo para el bando atlantista, basta con mirar un mapa para darse cuenta de ello. Y van y tocan una fibra muy sensible para los turcos como es la cuestión kurda y la integridad territorial del país (para ellos es algo SAGRADO) como si no pasara nada. Y estamos en manos de esos iluminados...



Así es. He estado de vacaciones en Estambul y está preñado de banderas turcas. No he visto ni una sola bandera ucraniana, ni ningún letrerito chorra de apoyo a esa causa falsa y suicida. Los turcos muy amantes de su Turquía, con un nacionalismo sano y sin chorradas. Todo muy limpio, cero delincuencia en las calles, todo el mundo currando (algunos refugiados sirios pidiendo limosna) y muy amables con los extranjeros.
Lo que no me ha gustado nada y me apena por ellos, es la infiltración de la corruptela Disney. Se ven bastantes anuncios de esa miseria moral colgados de farolas. También de Marvel. No sé si se darán cuenta de la ponzoña que es todo eso.

Estuve casi al final del Bósforo y vi el último puente antes del Mar Negro desde lejos, comiendo en 'Paella Balik'. Que pena que el viaje no incluyese paseito por Crimea, quizá en otra ocasión.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

«La guerra llegó a Donetsk»


Profesional del mundo de la comunicación y rodeado de un equipo experto en el manejo de los medios, Volodymyr Zelensky ha conseguido desde el 24 de febrero fraguarse internacionalmente una imagen d…




slavyangrad.es











«La guerra llegó a Donetsk»


28/05/2022


Profesional del mundo de la comunicación y rodeado de un equipo experto en el manejo de los medios, Volodymyr Zelensky ha conseguido desde el 24 de febrero fraguarse internacionalmente una imagen de héroe que no se ha visto minada por sus medidas autoritarias -prohibición de más medios de comunicación y de más partidos de los que ya estaban prohibidos- ni por épicas historias preparadas para la prensa que, como la patriótica muerte de los defensores de la Isla de las Serpientes, han resultado ser falsas. La presencia mediática del presidente de Ucrania ha sido constante a nivel internacional, pero el equipo de la Oficina del Presidente no ha descuidado la imagen interna de su líder, que se dirige a la nación cada noche por medio de un videomensaje de aspecto informal en el que relata brevemente la situación en el frente.

En su aparición de este jueves, el presidente ucraniano se refirió a un aniversario. El 26 de mayo se cumplían ocho años del momento en el que la guerra llegó a la ciudad de Donetsk. A principios de abril, un pequeño grupo armado liderado por Igor Strelkov y apoyado masivamente por la población, había tomado la ciudad de Slavyansk, al norte de lo que se decía llamar la República Popular de Donetsk. En la capital de la región, la ciudad de Donetsk, civiles armados únicamente con cócteles Molotov tomaron el céntrico edificio de la administración regional. En la vecina región de Lugansk, civiles y un grupo liderado por Alexey Mozgovoy capturaban el edificio de los servicios de seguridad, el SBU, y el edificio administrativo. Aunque una solución política a las demandas de las manifestaciones -que en aquel momento exigían cierta autonomía económica y derechos lingüísticos- habría podido desactivar el apoyo popular a estos movimientos, las improvisadas barricadas frente a esos edificios eran las primeras de lo que pronto se convertiría en una guerra civil que finalmente ha derivado en una intervención militar de amplio alcance del país vecino, Rusia.

Marcó el desarrollo de los acontecimientos el temor a la posibilidad de la repetición del escenario de Crimea, donde el masivo apoyo de la población y de parte del contingente militar ucraniano destinado en la península, sumado a la presencia rusa sobre el terreno, lograron una prácticamente inmediata y no violenta separación de Ucrania. Aunque con un apoyo más disputado entre las partes -en lugares como Donetsk se produjeron también manifestaciones proucranianas- y sin presencia militar rusa ni las facilidades geográficas existentes en Crimea, Kiev optó por dar una solución militar a un problema político. Sin voluntad alguna de diálogo con el sureste rusoparlante del país, Kiev quiso imponerse sin tener en cuenta las legítimas preocupaciones por la evidente agenda nacionalista del nuevo Gobierno instalado en la capital ucraniana.

Años después, el entonces presidente en funciones del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional, Andriy Parubiy, reconocería que la _operación antiterrorista_ fue una creación gubernamental para justificar el uso de las Fuerzas Armadas en el territorio nacional. Tras un primer envío de cinco blindados con tropas que se entregaron inmediatamente a la población desarmada en Slavyansk, los combates comenzaron a principios de mayo, coincidiendo con la masacre del 2 de mayo en Odessa, hecho que radicalizó aún más a la población de Donbass en su rechazo al Gobierno de Kiev. La lucha en esas semanas se produjo inicialmente por la captura de las bases militares y sus arsenales en Donetsk y Lugansk. Cada vez más numerosa y más armada, la primera milicia no era más que un grupo de civiles vestidos de camuflaje intentando controlar puestos de control improvisados. Pero, bajo el liderazgo de un pequeño grupo organizado en Slavyansk, comenzaba ya la formación de lo que meses después llegaría a ser el germen de un ejército, opción que Ucrania habría podido desactivar de haber existido alguna voluntad de resolución de un conflicto que seguía siendo político. La guerra abierta no había comenzado aún, por lo que no era demasiado tarde para lograr un acuerdo.

Con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un estado de abandono y temor gubernamental a un rechazo masivo de las tropas a enfrentarse a su propia población, Ucrania movilizó a los sectores más leales, aquellos que habían sido ya las fuerzas de choque de Maidan. Así aparecieron en el frente los grupos vinculados al Praviy Sektor o al poderoso ministro del Interior Arsen Avakov. El uso de la artillería contra la población civil en esas primeras semanas fue un catalizador para la llegada de voluntarios rusos y para el alistamiento masivo de población en las recién creadas milicias. Lo mismo ocurrió al otro lado de lo que pronto sería la línea del frente, con la aparición de batallones como Azov, Donbass, Aidar o Tornado, tropas irregulares dispuestas a morir, pero también a matar, que poco a poco fueron integrándose con las tropas del ejército regular.

Después de semanas de destrucción y muerte en Slavyansk -allí murieron, por ejemplo, el fotoperiodista italiano Andrea Rocchelli y su intérprete rusoitaliano Andrey Mironov-, la toma del aeropuerto internacional de Donetsk por parte de las milicias supuso un punto de inflexión. Aunque sin ningún arma capaz de defender tal infraestructura, Ucrania quiso responder con contundencia a esa captura.

Como recordaba Volodymyr Zelensky el jueves, “exactamente hace ocho años, el 26 de mayo, el aeropuerto de Donetsk dejó de funcionar. Aquel día, puede que nadie imaginara cómo iban a desarrollarse los acontecimientos en Donbass en estos años”. Ese día se produjeron los primeros bombardeos ucranianos en Donetsk. Pero la guerra “no llegó” ni “la muerte cayó del cielo”: fueron los helicópteros ucranianos los que la llevaron y causaron la muerte, no solo de decenas de milicianos bombardeados en el aeropuerto, sino también de numerosos civiles que conducían sus coches por una carretera que quedó bañada en sangre.

Pocos días después, el 2 de junio de 2014, en su intento de mantener el control de la frontera con Rusia, la aviación ucraniana bombardeó, no solo a los blindados de las milicias que trataban de hacerse con el puesto fronterizo, sino el edificio de la administración regional de Lugansk, asesinando a plena luz del día a una docena de civiles que se desangraron ante los ojos de una población que nada pudo hacer para salvar sus vidas. Ucrania alegó entonces, pese a las evidencias gráficas de un bombardeo aéreo, que la explosión había sido causada por un aparato de aire acondicionado. El 13 de junio, sin que mediara batalla y liderado por el batallón Azov, Ucrania se hacía con Mariupol y el 4 de julio, tras semanas de lucha, muerte y destrucción, las milicias de Slavyansk rompían el cerco ucraniano para retroceder hasta Donetsk.

Comenzaba así la fase más dura de la guerra, con batallas entre dos bandos cada vez más numerosos y más armados. Las elecciones ucranianas, que no se celebraron en Donbass, supusieron la llegada al poder del oligarca Petro Poroshenko, que aunque confiaba en ganar la guerra en horas, no pudo hacer valer la superioridad ucraniana en esos meses de verano. Con mejor armamento y la evidente ayuda rusa, las milicias lograron detener el avance ucraniano, ya a las puertas de Donetsk y con serias posibilidades de cercar la capital de Donbass. La batalla por Ilovaisk cambió la iniciativa de la guerra y, en retirada tras una batalla con un enorme número de bajas, la RPD pudo recuperar el territorio perdido hacia el sur. Meses después, en la segunda gran campaña de la guerra, la RPD logró capturar finalmente el ya entonces destrozado aeropuerto de Donetsk y el importante nudo de comunicaciones de Debaltsevo.

En ambos casos, la intervención rusa en favor de la diplomacia obligó a las milicias a firmar sendos acuerdos de Minsk en momentos que suponían detener su ofensiva. En septiembre de 2014, detener la ofensiva implicó que no se produjera un intento de recuperar la ciudad de Mariupol en un momento de debilidad de las tropas ucranianas, mientras que en febrero de 2015, se impidió un posible avance hacia Artyomovsk o incluso hacia Slavyansk. Los acuerdos de Minsk lograron estabilizar el frente, pero nunca fueron capaces de hacer pasar la guerra a una fase diplomática. La guerra de trincheras se consolidó ante la negativa de Ucrania -con el apoyo explícito de sus socios de Francia, Alemania y Estados Unidos- a cumplir los términos de los acuerdos firmados. En este tiempo, la agresión ucraniana a Donbass no se ha limitado al aspecto militar. A él hay que sumar la interrupción del pago de pensiones y prestaciones sociales y un bloqueo bancario, comercial y de transporte que intentaba destruir la economía de las Repúblicas en busca de su rendición.

El reconocimiento ruso de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk no ha supuesto únicamente el inicio de la intervención militar rusa, sino también el final del proceso de Minsk, un radical cambio de postura de Moscú, su principal impulsor y defensor durante los últimos siete años. Con ellos, Moscú buscaba una reconfiguración de una Ucrania más descentralizada y en la que Donetsk y Lugansk tuvieran voz y voto a la hora de marcar la dirección del país. Esa opción, que nunca implicó realmente la posibilidad de que Donetsk y Lugansk tuvieran poder de veto a decisiones como la entrada en la OTAN, es solo uno de los muchos motivos por los que Ucrania siempre rechazó la literalidad de los acuerdos de Minsk.

En este tiempo, Ucrania ha buscado, siempre con el apoyo de la prensa occidental, imponer un discurso de _territorios_ _ocupados_ gestionados directamente por Rusia. La negativa a admitir siquiera la existencia de estructuras estatales y militares en Donetsk y Lugansk ha supuesto el rechazo de Kiev a negociar aspecto político alguno con la RPD y la RPL y a exigir siempre una negociación con Moscú. La aprobación de la _fórmula Steinmeier_ -que, como era de esperar nunca se aplicó- es buen ejemplo de ello. Ucrania se negó a aprobar en el Grupo de Contacto de Minsk la propuesta de la RPD y la RPL de poner en marcha la autonomía de Donbass según los parámetros planteados por el entonces ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania. Sin embargo, lo hizo días después una vez que fue aprobado por los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno del Formato Normandía, es decir, negociado directamente entre Ucrania y Rusia en un formato en el que no tenía presencia alguna la otra parte de la guerra.

Sin el interés mediático que habían causado las primeras batallas y la posibilidad de intervención militar rusa en 2014 y 2015, el conflicto en Donbass -una guerra de trincheras de baja intensidad que no se detuvo ni durante el mandato de Poroshenko ni de Zelensky, que había llegado al poder prometiendo la paz- desapareció de la prensa tanto en Occidente como en Rusia.

La intervención rusa iniciada el 24 de febrero de 2022 supuso un cambio cualitativo tanto en la extensión como en la intensidad de la batalla y los medios utilizados, pero no es más que la continuación de aquello que comenzó en la primavera de 2014. Así parece entenderlo también el actual presidente ucraniano, que en su mensaje de este jueves afirmó que “desde el 26 de mayo de 2014, y más aún desde el 24 de febrero de este año, hasta hoy ha habido numerosas oportunidades para aquellos que realmente tienen el poder de poner fin a esto y decir: ahora Rusia sentirá realmente cuál es el precio por lo que está haciendo contra Ucrania, contra la unidad europea y contra la libertad como tal”. Aunque los hechos lo contradigan, culpar a Rusia de la situación actual y de la pasada ha sido el _modus operandi_ de Ucrania desde 2014. Culpa de Rusia han sido en este tiempo, no solo los problemas internos de Ucrania, sino también los bombardeos ucranianos -habitualmente calificados de autobombardeos de las milicias-, o la negativa de Kiev a negociar con Donetsk y Lugansk unos términos aceptables de autonomía en el marco de los acuerdos de Minsk que habrían desactivado de forma inmediata la posibilidad de intervención militar rusa.

Con el incondicional apoyo de sus socios en Berlín, París y Washington, Kiev ha preferido arriesgarse a una intervención militar rusa como la actual en lugar de conceder a la RPD y la RPL derechos lingüísticos, cierta autonomía económica y una policía regional. El riesgo de que esa situación supusiera cierta influencia rusa en Ucrania era demasiado alto a ojos de Kiev, quizá mayor que la posibilidad de una reanudación de la guerra, la pérdida de aún más territorios, la muerte de miles de civiles y militares o la destrucción de la industria y las infraestructuras a lo largo y ancho del país.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Tu mujer es rusa etnica ???.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

los mercenarios extranjeros capturados por la DPR van a ser ejecutados


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A Zelensky se lo pueden cargar quienes le controlan, que son asesores anglos, y hacer pasar el suceso como un ataque o atentado ruso e iconizar al cómico. El que pongan, será aún peor para lo que quede de Ucrania.
> 
> Dudo que queden militares profesionales de alto rango con capacidad de llegar a tomar el poder mantenimiento el control del Estado ucraniano en sí.
> Todos habrán sido apartados por comisarios políticos que reciben órdenes de Londres y Washington.
> ...




mucho antes habra una explosion nuclear en polonia


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Coño, es verdad, lo de Irán no lo había pensado. Puesto a jugar con proxies, también los rusos pueden hacerlo.




No hace falta que le den nada a Irán. Ya tienen todos (o casi) los "pepinos" que quieren.
Y ya han bomardeado una base yankee a modo de advertencia en Irak. En tiempos de Trump, se cagaron patas abajo.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

❗ Russia hopes that "common sense will prevail" and the United States will not send long-range missile weapons to Kyiv- Ambassador of the Russian Federation in Washington.

VAMOS HACIA UNA GUERRA TOTAL.. USA NO PUEDE PERMITIR LA VICTORIA RUSA... QUE MALOS PRESAGIOS JODER


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

que mal ingles habla el cabron...

en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara... 

joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia


----------



## Poseidón (28 May 2022)

Si Rusia es inteligente ahora mismo no para y se hace con toda Ucrania, aunque seguro que antes de eso Polonia entra a saco para reclamar "territorios" historicos de la Monarquia Dual.

Ahi queda mi apuest.a


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

los ukros desertan en masa o se entregan

los rusos no avanzan mas raido porque Putin ha dado orden de estirar la guerra hasta el invierno

mientras gazprom se esta forrando y ha subido ya un 100 %



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/05/26/ukraine-frontline-russia-military-severodonetsk/


----------



## Poseidón (28 May 2022)

Realmente la moarquia polaco-lituana ocupo toda Ucrania hasta que fue "liberada" por Rusia. Hasta Liv supongo que se moveran, pero como digo, son teorias. Dudo que EEUU vaya a dejar en manos de Rusia toda Ucrania.


----------



## Caracalla (28 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si Rusia es inteligente ahora mismo no para y se hace con toda Ucrania, aunque seguro que antes de eso Polonia entra a saco para reclamar "territorios" historicos de la Monarquia Dual.
> 
> Ahi queda mi apuest.a



Creo que la entrada de Polonia es posible y tb creo que es posible que estrenen la primera nuke táctica y veamos desaparecer medio ejercito o un ejercito entero de un plumazo.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mal ingles habla el cabron...
> 
> en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara...
> 
> joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia



Este tipo de personas cuya principal virtud es la de medrar en partidos politicos, que vendió sus aspiraciones en España para tener una buena vida en la UE y que no han hecho ni conseguido nada más son las que """ lideran """ y así nos va ...


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

. MAPAS: Rusia muestra los corredores humanitarios para barcos extranjeros desde Mariúpol y los puertos de Ucrania en el mar Negro


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

La región de Kherson cerró fronteras con regiones controladas por Ucrania Ahora solo los territorios controlados por Rusia, Crimea y la región de Zaporozhye están disponibles para la región.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> occidente se hunde.. solo lesbainas y feministas payasss
> 
> croma cae
> 
> ...




Lo de Argentina no me extraña. Llevan años soportando el saboteo continuo de los británicos en la compra de aviones de combate. Hasta los EEUU les pidieron a los anglos que cediesen un poco. Ni así. Están echando a esta gente en manos de los chinos.


----------



## Tlistakel (28 May 2022)

el torrejón está viendo la luz como con el coby? Es un bot guiado por machine learning?


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los ukros desertan en masa o se entregan
> 
> *los rusos no avanzan mas raido porque Putin ha dado orden de estirar la guerra hasta el invierno*
> 
> ...



No jodas, aparte de opiniones, hay algún indicio de que esto sea verdad?. No digo que no sea una buena idea para reventar Europa. Pero si es así, menudo cabronazo Putin, pensando en la vida de sus soldados.


----------



## Octubrista (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo de Argentina no me extraña. Llevan años soportando el saboteo continuo de los británicos en la compra de aviones de combate. Hasta los EEUU les pidieron a los anglos que cediesen un poco. Ni así. Están echando a esta gente en manos de los chinos.



Pero EEUU habrá querido que le llegue "algo" a Argentina, porque saben que si reciben alguna aviación militar, Chile se vería en la necesidad de comprar y actualizar un poquito, y así hacen caja todos los que venden armas.
Los EEUU no piensan en el bien de Argentina, piensan en el negocio y en que se endeuden más.


----------



## Poseidón (28 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Creo que la entrada de Polonia es posible y tb creo que es posible que estrenen la primera nuke táctica y veamos desaparecer medio ejercito o un ejercito entero de un plumazo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



No va a haber nucleares. Ni de coña. Estableceria un peligroso precedente que no le interesa a ninguno de los paises implicados.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> En Rusia seguiran usando coches ,mientras que en la Europa resiliente va a tirar de bicis como en China
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072432




Los Lada Niva... jajajajaj. Feo como el solo pero menudo tanque. Aún recuerdo las putas defensas de metal que tenían.
Recuerdo unos cuantos años, un amigo tenía un Lada Niva, y un día un Renault, no me acuedo el modelo, pero fue en la época cuando empezaron a meter plástico en los coches europeos por todos lado, le díó por detrás.
No hubo parte de accidente porque el colega solo tuvo que limpiar los trozos de cristales de las ópticas del Renault y le dijo al otro:
- "mira a mí no me pasó nada, así que pasamos de parte ¿te parece? Pero si quieres me da igual"
El otro le dijo que vale. Hasta tuvo que venir la grúa a buscarlo. Aún me echamos unas risas cada vez que lo recordamos.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (28 May 2022)

Prueba de misil hipersonico desde una fragata


----------



## Satori (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo de Argentina no me extraña. Llevan años soportando el saboteo continuo de los británicos en la compra de aviones de combate. Hasta los EEUU les pidieron a los anglos que cediesen un poco. Ni así. Están echando a esta gente en manos de los chinos.



Los argentos se sabotean ellos mismos a base de bien. Y por cierto, los españoles vamos por el mismo camino de degradación.


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si Rusia es inteligente ahora mismo no para y se hace con toda Ucrania, aunque seguro que antes de eso Polonia entra a saco para reclamar "territorios" historicos de la Monarquia Dual.
> 
> Ahi queda mi apuest.a



Ukrania es un estercolero. 

Lo unico aprovechable está al este del Dnipro y la costa. Que hungria y polonia hagan el resto y canibalicen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 May 2022)

❗*Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: la ciudad de Krasny Liman está completamente liberada de los nacionalistas ucranianos*


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

europa tiene miedo de que hordas de delincuentes ukros arrasen chalets con javelin y manpads


The European Police Agency is concerned that weapons supplied to Ukraine by the EU countries may fall into the wrong hands in the future -Europol Director Catherine de Bolle. It is a bit late for that Catherine , don’t you think ?!


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

. Rusia confirma que la ciudad de Krasny Limán fue completamente liberada de los nacionalistas ucranianos


----------



## Trajanillo (28 May 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> el torrejón está viendo la luz como con el coby? Es un bot guiado por machine learning?



Seguro, habría que ver que tipo de algoritmo usa o si usa redes neuronales de algún tipo, lo que no creo es que use deep learning es más aprendizaje automatico.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que opinará Hungria entonces de que Ucrania entre en la UE ??? Parecen unos socios muy majos los ucranianos.



no va a entrar . Debe haber aprobación de todos los países de la UE y Hungria dirá que no.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

ucrania declara a kissinger terrorista 

uuuuyyy zelensky estas jugando con fuego.... que no llegas al lunes maricon

❗ Former US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger was included in the list of the Ukrainian website "Peacemaker" as "an accomplice in crimes against Ukraine." He was blamed for his speech at the forum in Davos


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania declara a kissinger terrorista
> 
> uuuuyyy zelensky estas jugando con fuego.... que no llegas al lunes maricon
> 
> ❗ Former US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger was included in the list of the Ukrainian website "Peacemaker" as "an accomplice in crimes against Ukraine." He was blamed for his speech at the forum in Davos



Esto sumado a la destitución masiva de oficiales del ejército ucraniano da una clara conclusión. Ucrania está desesperada, es consciente de que la derrota final está muy cerca y empieza a realizar acciones desesperadas movidas por su impotencia.

Queda por saber qué país acogerá al patrimonio económico amasado por Zelensky y familia los únicos ucranianos que tienen garantizada una buena vida en el futuro.


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy experto en cereales, cuándo tenia el huerto ecológico, ahí se sembraba según temporada y los bancales o descansaban o tenia numerosas cosechas de diferentes tipos a lo largo del año, pero buscando un poco si que es posible dos cosechas de cereales al año aunque de diferente cereal y no de trigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi se me ha caido un poco el mito de las tierras negras...

Siempre pense que daban dos cosechas año...sin rotacion, esto es, las mismas parcelas...


----------



## Yomateix (28 May 2022)

La verdad es que lo de la UE es de chiste. Por oleoducto está bien que se realicen entregas.....para ganarte a Hungría u otros paises que les interesa que el grifo siga abierto. Ahhh pero por barco ya no, se ve que es un petróleo distinto. Al final lo que demuestran una y otra vez con estas cosas es que solo les interesa la parte política y que ponen prohibiciones o no, en base a sus intereses y que lo único que les interesa de Ucrania es llevarse su parte del pastel, que de estar en manos Rusas ese grano o el litio, podría acabar en China. Y mientras el único que gana es EEUU con la venta de armas a todos los paises y de gas entre un 40-50% más caro. Europa no aprende, mientras siga siendo un títere de EEUU así nos irá.....

*La UE busca el apoyo de Hungría para prohibir entregas de petróleo ruso*
La Unión Europea (UE) busca un acuerdo este fin de semana para *prohibir las entregas de petróleo ruso por mar pero no por oleoducto *para ganarse a Hungría.

La *cumbre de la UE que se celebrará el lunes y el martes* podría provocar divisiones entre los miembros que quieren adoptar una línea dura contra Rusia y los que piden un alto el fuego, informa Reuters.

Zelenski tiene previsto dirigirse el próximo lunes por videoconferencia a los dirigentes de la UE reunidos en Bruselas para discutir un nuevo proyecto de embargo sobre el petróleo ruso, actualmente bloqueado por Hungría, informa Afp.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No hace falta que le den nada a Irán. Ya tienen todos (o casi) los "pepinos" que quieren.
> Y ya han bomardeado una base yankee a modo de advertencia en Irak. En tiempos de Trump, se cagaron patas abajo.



Un bombardeo por saturacion de la central nuclear de Dimona y nadie querra visitar Jerusalen.

PD- Bombardear las instalaciones nucleares persas, es morder demasiado.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 May 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La verdad es que lo de la UE es de chiste. Por oleoducto está bien que se realicen entregas.....para ganarte a Hungría u otros paises que les interesa que el grifo siga abierto. Ahhh pero por barco ya no, se ve que es un petróleo distinto. Al final lo que demuestran una y otra vez con estas cosas es que solo les interesa la parte política y que ponen prohibiciones o no, en base a sus intereses y que lo único que les interesa de Ucrania es llevarse su parte del pastel, que de estar en manos Rusas ese grano o el litio, podría acabar en China. Y mientras el único que gana es EEUU con la venta de armas a todos los paises y de gas entre un 40-50% más caro. Europa no aprende, mientras siga siendo un títere de EEUU así nos irá.....
> 
> *La UE busca el apoyo de Hungría para prohibir entregas de petróleo ruso*
> La Unión Europea (UE) busca un acuerdo este fin de semana para *prohibir las entregas de petróleo ruso por mar pero no por oleoducto *para ganarse a Hungría.
> ...



Ayer vi como la gasolina había subido mas de precio, y esto encarecerá aún más. El currante europeo las fam8lias europeas a sufrir las consecuencias de una guerra en la que zelensky no acepta que ha perdido.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Resumiendo, dice que la UE no pinta nada en esta guerra, eso deberia de haberlo pensado antes de arruinarnos !!!.


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ah piensan tomar Kiev? Otra vez?
> 
> Y con qué dinero van a reconstruir Ucrania si no tienen?
> Pedazo de subnormal



Rusia no va a necesitar reconstruir nada porque le van a patear el culo y la mandaran bien lejos de cualquier pueblo blanco y cristiano.Al khan se le va a quitar la sonrisa de gilipollas con la que dijo que nos ibamos a calentar con leña.

Los que estamos atentos a lo que esta pasando de verdad sabemos que se esta gestando una debacle rusa en Popasna y vienen cosas muy "chulis" en Kherson.

Los orcos estan furiosos y dejando Donbass como Passchendaele, usando hasta termita para incinerarlo todo.Saben que van a tener que salir de ahi por patas y en venganza lo estan destruyendo todo.


----------



## golden graham (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Rusia no va a necesitar reconstruir nada porque le van a patear el culo y la mandaran bien lejos de cualquier pueblo blanco y cristiano.Al khan se le va a quitar la sonrisa de gilipollas con la que dijo que nos ibamos a calentar con leña.
> 
> Los que estamos atentos a lo que esta pasando de verdad sabemos que se esta gestando una debacle rusa en Popasna y vienen cosas muy "chulis" en Kherson.
> 
> Los orcos estan furiosos y dejando Donbass como Passchendaele, usando hasta termita para incinerarlo todo.Saben que van a tener que salir de ahi por patas y en venganza lo estan destruyendo todo.


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no cree que la Operacion Militar Especial rusa en Ucrania sea una Guerra
> Ni Rusia ha declarado la Guerra a Ucrania , ni Ucrania ha declarado la Guerra a Rusia . Por tanto la Convencion de Ginebra no aplica
> Desde el punto de legal ,para Kiev , los combatientes de las Republicas de Lugansk , Donetsk y de Crimea son considerados desertores , porque aunque ostenten la ciudadania rusa o ( de las republicas ) para Ucrania son ciudadanos ucranianos de iure .
> Entonces tenemos dos grupos : rusos ( que se consideran invasores ) y desertores( ucranianos que combaten a favor de Rusia )
> ...



Y el buchito de cafe...este si...merecido.

Kosovo es de facto independiente...pero no lo es de iure.

Ni lo sera...jamas...la historia no ha terminado aun.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> no va a entrar . Debe haber aprobación de todos los países de la UE y Hungria dirá que no.



además antes habría que buscar ucrania en el mapa


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Resumiendo, dice que la UE no pinta nada en esta guerra, eso deberia de haberlo pensado antes de arruinarnos !!!.



Para una cosa con medio sentido que dicen...

Aunque me temo que esto va a ser como el material sanitario y las vacunas: una excusa para comisionar. El complejo industrial-militar a 1000 por hora y el cazo bien puesto.


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Aparta ese elle de mi vista! ¡¡¡Quemaaa, quemaaa!!!



Como???
Son los proto comunistas fruto del nuevo marxismo post genaro...

No te reconoces en ellos o que???
Internacionalistas y globalistas de izquierdas como tu...y el espiritu libre de las landas...


----------



## Abstenuto (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Resumiendo, dice que la UE no pinta nada en esta guerra, eso deberia de haberlo pensado antes de arruinarnos !!!.



Y lo que sabemos tenemos que hacer es armarnos hasta las trancas para defendernos de "ruso-malo", supongo

Y crear un ejército europedo con mando unificado

Y crear la Unión de los Soviets Europedos, con Palpatine Von der Brujen como Emperatriz

Demasiado tarde


----------



## Yomateix (28 May 2022)

Si, sería maravilloso que se retirará Rusia....y Europa a pagar la reconstrucción de toda Ucrania pese a que no pertenecen a la UE. Europa va a entrar en recesión, gente que no tiene ni para comer, ni para calefacción, ni para gasolina....la deuda cada vez es mayor. Pero habría que aumentar la deuda pagando la reconstrucción de Ucrania, todo para que luego buena parte de los beneficios (ejemplo Litio) terminen en manos de EEUU que son los amos de Zelensky, eso si, todo pagado a costa de los Europeos. Que gran victoria de Europa, se conseguirá recesión, las personas vivirán peor por el aumento de los precios....y EEUU te venderá armas y gas muchísimo más caro que el actual beneficiandose de meterte en una guerra en que no pintabas nada, porque EEUU tenía muchos intereses allí y muchas cosas que tapar...que le pregunten al hijo de Biden y todos los escándalos que se han ido tapando de sus trapicheos en EEUU. Y todo por un Zelensky al que la prensa tildaba de dictador que no se diferenciaba en nada de otros dictadores y que además tenía a nazis cometiendo delitos con impunidad. Si se ha entrado en esa guerra para proteger a un dictador de otro ha sido por los intereses de EEUU y Europa va a pagar el pato. Y mientras Zelensky no se sabe como todo, cada vez tiene más dinero, que le pregunten a los padres, que en otro país lo están gastando a manos llenas, compra de vivienda, lexus blindados, guardaespaldas, solo la casita 8 millones, solo el servicio de seguridad 12.000 libras al mes.

Y ahora si ganase Rusia, lo mejor sería que no controlase toda Ucrania y que esta no entrase en la UE. Porque si no además de que el petróleo dejará de llegar, tampoco te llegará el cereal al haberte convertido en enemigo suyo enviando dinero y armamento a Ucrania pese a que tu normativa te impedia enviar armas a un país que no es de la UE y que está en conflicto con otro país. Pase lo que pase, Europa pierde y EEUU gana (que ganará más o menos dependiendo del resultado, porque si Europa ha de pagar la reconstrucción aumenta la recesión de Europa y eso beneficia a EEUU, más la importación de materias que irán prioritariamente para ellos)


----------



## Incorrezto (28 May 2022)

Lavrov: “Los políticos occidentales que declaran que Rusia debe ser derrotada en el conflicto de Ucrania conocen mal la historia”


Moscú se apoyará en sí mismo y en los países que "no bailan al son que le tocan", señala el canciller ruso.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## ATDTn (28 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Ayer vi como la gasolina había subido mas de precio, y esto encarecerá aún más. El currante europeo las fam8lias europeas a sufrir las consecuencias de una guerra en la que zelensky no acepta que ha perdido.



Sí
No tiene que ver con lo que has dicho. No te contradigo. Cambio de tema...
Zelensky gana, él tiene el retiro asegurado. La mayoría de ucranianos pierde.
Payaso de Zelensky. Les ha mentido y traicionado. Su deber era para con ellos y ha hecho un trabajo pésimo.


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mal ingles habla el cabron...
> 
> en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara...
> 
> joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tecnicamente el camarada @Tauro tiene razon.
> No se puede liberar lo que no ha sido conquistado y Ucrania nunca conquisto esos territorios porque son suyos de iure
> Desde el punto de vista de la legalidad internacional esos territorios son ucranianos . Igual que Kosovo es territorio serbio y el territorio sobre el cual se ubica la base naval de Guantanamo es territorio de Cuba .
> El clapham cree , no obstante , que la soberania de iure es cosa del pasado y el mundo ha regresado al siglo XIX
> ...



Obvio...la resolucion 1244 vuela por los aires la propia Carta de las Naciones Unidas.

Vlad lo sabe muy bien...y aplica la propia doctrina gusana, como potencia rival que es Rusia.

Y si...LO APLICA MUCHO MEJOR.

Los yankis solo quieren joder el condumio a todo el mundo, para conservar su ya muy debil y deteriorado orden interno...si se le puede llamar a la zombificacion de tus ciudadanos, orden interno...

Les queda poco.


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Prefiero los camiones clasicos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072239



Se GeLePiza y ya esta...lada supereconomico...gas sobra...en Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mal ingles habla el cabron...
> 
> en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara...
> 
> joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia



"Y esto acaba de empezar" dice.

Las intenciones están claras. Todo para armamento y ya sabemos de donde lo van a sacar.

"Lecciones de esta guerra" que les pregunten a losque han muerto, qué lecciones han sacado.. Tenían una vida y un futuro.

Que profundo asco dan estos personajes.
Lo dice él mismo,"40 años en política"

Voy a potarrr.


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


>



Por 3º vez os van a dejar el ojete en llamas,hamego.

Y eso os pasa por hacer caso de la propaganda de mierda rusa que cuelgan aqui los CM de las granjas de trolls putinianos.

Con Popasna os esta pasando lo mismo que la ofensiva en Kiev,que todos lo bots putinianos decian que los rusos estaban a 500 metros del parlamento y la realidad era que a las columnas de paracas rusos y chechenos estaban siendo aniquiladas.

En Popasna hay un popurri de unidades rusas sacadas de otros frentes y que ya no tienen capacidad operativa porque fueron diezmadas.Ademas llevan 2 dias perdiendo pueblos en pequeños contraataques ucranianos.

Esto se acaba.En breve los veras cavando trincheras como estan haciendo en Kherson...otra que os comisteis doblada porque os vendieron que Odessa iba a caer y al final nada de nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esto se acaba.En breve los veras cavando trincheras como estan haciendo en Kherson...otra que os comisteis doblada porque os vendieron que Odessa iba a caer y al final nada de nada.



Odessa es el unico objetivo que haria montar a la Otan una contraofensiva total para evitar su cerco, primero liberaran la zona oriental del pais, paso a paso y esta guerra va para largo...


----------



## Snowball (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Por 3º vez os van a dejar el ojete en llamas,hamego.
> 
> Y eso os pasa por hacer caso de la propaganda de mierda rusa que cuelgan aqui los CM de las granjas de trolls putinianos.
> 
> ...



Pero si era la CNN la que decía que Kiev iba a caer en 72-96 horas


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mal ingles habla el cabron...
> 
> en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara...
> 
> joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia



Tampoco nos engañemos, este payaso lo que está pidiendo es comprar armas y municiones a saco. 
Es a eso que se refiere con la falta de voluntad, falta de voluntad europea de comprar armas.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (28 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Realmente la moarquia polaco-lituana ocupo toda Ucrania hasta que fue "liberada" por Rusia. Hasta Liv supongo que se moveran, pero como digo, son teorias. Dudo que EEUU vaya a dejar en manos de Rusia toda Ucrania.



Toda Ucrania no, ni mucho menos.
Polonia-Lituania nunca llegó al mar Negro por ejemplo. 

Aunque su sueño más fantasioso es tener costa en los tres mares, los sueños sueños son.


----------



## Zhukov (28 May 2022)

He leído esta anécdota militar rusa que describe muy bien la situación actual geopolítica en la pugna entre Rusia y Occidente

Profesor de estrategia en la Academia Militar:

_"Camaradas, destruir al enemigo es vuestro oficio, pero hacer que el enemigo se destruya a sí mismo ya es un arte"_


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

"If this guor is not a güeycop col"


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero si era la CNN la que decía que Kiev iba a caer en 72-96 horas



La CNN... y 500 foreros pro rusos por lo menos.

El Mariscal Doritov,que vacila de informarse en canales de telegram rusos, daba Kiev por tomada.




Y asi desde el 24 de febrero...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (28 May 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (28 May 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.nytimes.com


----------



## Snowball (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La CNN... y 500 foreros pro rusos por lo menos.
> 
> El Mariscal Doritov,que vacila de informarse en canales de telegram rusos, daba Kiev por tomada.
> 
> ...



Entonces la CNN es pro rusa o estaba mal informada por las granjas de trolls rusos?

O sus fuentes del pentagono estaban trolleando creando una narrativa falsa?


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes tu es que hay clientes que matan. Que te roban el dinero, te congelana las cuentas bancarias o pretenden que les des tu producto gratis. Con esos, mejor ni a heredar. Eso es lo que van a hacer.



Más o menos así son los clientes de África y América Latina. Y no por eso nadie deja de comercializar con ellos.


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> 40.000 esposas Ucranianas viudas cuando acabe la guerra, gracias Zerdensky y Borrell son rituales sanos



27.000.000 millones de rusos muertos, decenas de millones de viudas rusas cuando finalizó la guerra. Gracias Stalin por no dejarte invadir "pacíficamente", son rituales sanos.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Odessa es el unico objetivo que haria montar a la Otan una contraofensiva total para evitar su cerco, primero liberaran la zona oriental del pais, paso a paso y esta guerra va para largo...




odessa.es prorrusa

se estan repartiendo armas entre prorrusos en odessa y kramatorsk...

en serio, ucrania estacabada.. no es cosa de un dia pero ya no hay vuelta atras


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> En Rusia seguiran usando coches ,mientras que en la Europa resiliente va a tirar de bicis como en China
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072432



La tecnología automovilística de hoy día no está en los coches de motores de combustión, eso está ahora mismo más que superado ante la evidencia de que no va a haber petróleo para tanto coche. Habrá una reducción del parque automovilístico sí o si. Al final serán países "tercemundistas" dándose hostias por el último litro de benzina.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Tampoco nos engañemos, este payaso lo que está pidiendo es comprar armas y municiones a saco.
> Es a eso que se refiere con la falta de voluntad, falta de voluntad europea de comprar armas.




a ver francia italia y alemania ya estan con un discurso muy prorruso... usa se puede meter sus armas por el culo...

quedan los payasos de siempre

uk
polonia
letonia
lituania
estonia


y ucrania mientras no haya golpe de.estado


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

el estado mayor ruso informa de que 3300 tanques ukros han sido destruidos desde 24 febrero

ВС России уничтожили почти 3300 украинских танков с начала спецоперации 
ВС России уничтожили почти 3300 украинских танков с начала спецоперации https://t.co/dlh6L0HfBC


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 May 2022)

¿A ver si se van a dar un autogolpe de estado, como último recurso, para frenar la ofensiva rusa y ganar tiempo y reorganizarse? Cambian de estrategia. Reniegan de Zelensky, que es muy malo. Solicitan un alto el fuego, piden un tiempo a Rusia para reorganizar lo que queda de estado 404, inician conversaciones, blablabla y mientras finalizan la formación de pilotos, artilleros y demás unidades que están en el extranjero. Llevan mercenarios, incluso tropas de países OTAN con la excusa de que les ayuden para neutralizar a unidades "díscolas", o consiguen que la ONU apruebe el envío de cascos azules porque ahora sí que este nuevo gobierno es rebueno.... Probablemente me ha sentado mal el té y diga tontadas pero estando detrás los anglos...


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Solo hay dos alternativas:
> 
> 1- Dejar pasar la marabunta, ser conquistados y exterminados
> 2- Cerrar fronteras a ilegales, emigrantes economicos y utilizar la violencia para protegernos



El punto uno es sencillamente la africanización de Europa, cosa que por cierto parece que hace tiempo que se superó el punto de no retorno.

El punto 2, no se, a ver como cambias las mentes de los europeos que ha sido manipulada durante las últimas décadas para aceptar eso. Recordemos como en las últimas elecciones de EEUU iba los candidatos demócratas a América Latina diciendo eso de "por favor, no intentad ir a EEUU que no os aceptaremos". En Europa ya sabes, "no a las devoluciones en caliente", es decir, pongo muros con concertinas y a guardia civiles dando palos y cuando caes del lado español te recogo entre algodones y te protejo en vez de devolverte por donde has entrado. ¿No hay cierta "imbecilidad" en ese comportamiento?.


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

IMPRESCINDIBLE MINIVÍDEO DE INVESTIGACIÓN:





__





Nuevo Minidocuental sobre el Crimen en Odesa y los 46 rusófilos muertos: sin rastro de justicia


¡ADELANTE, RUSIA!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El punto 2, no se, a ver como cambias las mentes de los europeos que ha sido manipulada durante las últimas décadas para aceptar eso.



Espero que la venda que tapa los ojos a los europeos y sus dirigentes, se caiga al suelo, a base de hostias de realidad !!!.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

Cada vez que la oscuridad se profundiza en el oeste, muere gente en las fértiles tierras del sur de Rusia. Una encrucijada inquieta para la vida fue elegida por nuestros antepasados. Pero es en duras batallas que se forja el acero de nuestro carácter nacional. Recientemente, recuerdo cada vez más las líneas del evangelio: ¡No os traje la paz, sino la espada! Nuestro destacamento DON marcha a través de las tierras arrasadas de Ucrania, bosques cortados en fragmentos, a través de pueblos y ciudades destruidos. Con una lucha volvemos a nuestra tierra natal, en la que el mal ha vuelto. Nuevamente, los cosacos derraman su sangre en el camino hacia el oeste, llevando el sol de la vida pacífica. ¡La victoria será nuestra!


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

Parece que la semana que viene se podría apoyar el sexto paquete de sanciones que excluyera la entrega de petróleo por oleoducto. Pudiera ser aprobado por Hungría y otros países del este.

No sé que incluyen ni como dejan el gas que, a priori, parece mucho más problemático porque obliga a un tratamiento de gas en origen para el traslado en barco, regasificadoras en destino y aumento de barcos. Todo el gas que no llega por conductos, llega más caro y no creo que de tiempo a aumentar las toda la infraestructura extra.

Si el gas no entra, mal invierno en muchos países que además de ricos para estas veleidades no tienen nada.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*Sánchez viajará a Moldavia para apoyar su integridad territorial ante Rusia.*
El presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, prevé viajar el próximo viernes, 3 de junio, a *Moldavia *para solidarizarse con el país por sus esfuerzos en la acogida de refugiados ucranianos y para apoyar su integridad territorial frente a *Rusia*.

Sánchez tenía previsto haber viajado el pasado 28 de abril a *Moldavia *y *Polonia* pero pospuso el desplazamiento para poder asistir en el pleno del Congreso a la votación del decreto con las medidas para hacer frente a las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Finalmente, fuentes del Gobierno han informado a Efe de que prevé retomar la próxima semana la parte del viaje correspondiente a *Moldavia*, en cuya capital, *Chisinau*, y a la espera de concretar la agenda oficial, se espera que se reúna con las principales autoridades del país en la que será la primera visita de un presidente del Gobierno español y cuando se cumplen 30 años del establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

El recuerdo del luchador "Sparta" "voha" vivirá... El 26 de mayo de 2022 en Donetsk, en la Avenida de la Gloria, se inauguró un monumento al héroe de Rusia y el DNR, comandante del batallón de reconocimiento separado espartano Vladimir Zhoga, distintivo de llamada Voha. Ese día tendría 29 años, pero el 5 de marzo de 2022 murió heroicamente mientras evacuaba a la población civil de Volnovaja acosada por los combates. El jefe de la DNR Denis Pushilin, el comandante de Sparta y el padre de Vohi, Artem Zhoga, los combatientes del batallón de reconocimiento separado y todos los ciudadanos de la República vinieron a inaugurar el monumento y honrar su memoria.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 May 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> ¿A ver si se van a dar un autogolpe de estado, como último recurso, para frenar la ofensiva rusa y ganar tiempo y reorganizarse? Cambian de estrategia. Reniegan de Zelensky, que es muy malo. Solicitan un alto el fuego, piden un tiempo a Rusia para reorganizar lo que queda de estado 404, inician conversaciones, blablabla y mientras finalizan la formación de pilotos, artilleros y demás unidades que están en el extranjero. Llevan mercenarios, incluso tropas de países OTAN con la excusa de que les ayuden para neutralizar a unidades "díscolas", o consiguen que la ONU apruebe el envío de cascos azules porque ahora sí que este nuevo gobierno es rebueno.... Probablemente me ha sentado mal el té y diga tontadas pero estando detrás los anglos...



Es obvio que algo así intentarían, no se les llama el Imperio de las Mentiras porque si. 

El objetivo declarado del enemigo satanico es destruir a Rusia y repartirse sus riquezas para luego atacar a china. Y lo saben todos. 

Si Rusia no actúa bajo estas premisas no prevalecerá, como ocurrió con el imperio español, también destruido por los mismos. 


Pero tengo en alta estima la inteligencia asiática y rusa. Y que china sabe mejor que nadie el problema que tiene y la solución. Cuestión de números. 

En cualquier caso, vienen tiempos convulsos, el mal no se rendirá fácilmente y estamos secuestrados en su bando por los traidores que nos manejan y los idiotas que nos rodean por doquier.

Tiempos de Gran Tribulación


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Esto sumado a la destitución masiva de oficiales del ejército ucraniano da una clara conclusión. Ucrania está desesperada, es consciente de que la derrota final está muy cerca y empieza a realizar acciones desesperadas movidas por su impotencia.
> 
> Queda por saber qué país acogerá al patrimonio económico amasado por Zelensky y familia los únicos ucranianos que tienen garantizada una buena vida en el futuro.




queda por saber ?????????


*UK*


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

Varios reportes señalan la muerte del joven hermano del célebre ucraniano que se hizo famoso llamando a las familias de los soldados rusos caídos para burlarse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




donde cojones se ha visto soldados que se agachan cuando oyen una explosion lejana.. hasta las babuskas aguantan mekjor el fuego artillero

corren sin rumbo... parece que les ataca terminator joder.. banda de maricas


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (28 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*Cisma ortodoxo.*
En el frente religioso, la rama moscovita de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana cortó sus relaciones con las autoridades espirituales rusas, que apoyan al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una iniciativa histórica.

Tras un concilio, la iglesia pronunció "la plena independencia y autonomía de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana", según un comunicado en el que señaló que sus relaciones con la dirección moscovita eran "complicadas o inexistentes" desde el inicio del conflicto.

Se trata del* segundo cisma ortodoxo en pocos años en Ucrania.* Una parte de la iglesia, representada por el patriarca de Kiev, había roto con Moscú en 2019 a causa de la injerencia del Kremlin en el país.

Vladimir Legoida, portavoz de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, dijo en Telegram que la institución no podría emitir una reacción dado que "no ha recibido una dirección de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana", informa Afp.


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

El ejército ruso confirma la captura de la ciudad de Limán


El ejército ruso ha confirmado este sábado la captura de la ciudad de Limán, al este de Ucrania, según ha informado AFP. Los servicios de inteligencia británicos ya habían informado esta mañana de que creían que las tropas rusas se habían hecho ya con la mayor parte del control de la ciudad...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

En Kherson las cosas empiezan a marchar para los ucranianos.Se empiezan a notar los BTG de nueva formacion y que los rusos en ese sector estan muy justos de tropas.

Los ucranianos han cruzado el rio y han montado un buen eje de ataque hacia Nova Kaknovka.




A ver si los americanos dejan de pajarear y mandan los MRLS.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

LEON S KENNEDY ES UNA CUENTA VENDIDA Y COMPRADA

PROBABLEMENTE OPERADA POR EL MISMO QUE DESADAPTADO DIMEN



SIONAL O ALGO ASI

TIENE UN ESTILO PARECIDO

EL ROLLO ES SIMPLEMENTE SPAMEAR LOS HILOS CON CONTENIDOS SIN SELECCIONAR PARA MOVERLOS

Y ESPERANDO QUE LA REPETICIO Y EL VOLUMEN, SI NO CONVENCEN AL MENOS DISTRAIGAN DE LA REALIDA

TRAS EL CRIBADO DE TROLLS BOTS Y CAGAPOST MACHACONES ME SALE 1 SOLO POST POR PAGINA ( QUIZA HAYA METIDO A ALGUIEN QUE NO LO ERA) PERO EL CASO QUE ESO








SEGUNDO INTENTO DEL POROCHENKO | POROSHENKO ESE DE ESCAPAR DE SUS RESPONSABILIDADES DEFIENDO UCRAÑA HASTA EL ULTIMO GRAMO DE COCA





​


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En Kherson las cosas empiezan a marchar para los ucranianos.Se empiezan a notar los BTG de nueva formacion.



De nueva formación = reclutas bisoños reclutados apresuradamente enviados al frente como carne de cañón .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (28 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo tengo amigos que han emigrado allí a EEUU. No te hablo de tercer mundo, te hablo de gente de clase media que se va allí a vivir, trabajar y conseguir la visa, gente de España, de Italia, países del este ( los más preparados, los demás van a Alemania, UK, Austria, España...). Los africanos van a España, Francia, Alemania. los chinos igual.
> ¿Quién emigra a Rusia, con lo cojonuda que es? Ya te lo digo yo: los mismos que emigran a Ucrania, Albania o a Rumanía, o a Uganda ..



¿Quien recoje los encurtidos del Medio Oeste? los millones de "grasientos" que cruzan la frontera constantemente en busca de sus cadenas, toda una vida de esclavitud con la fugaz esperanza de que sus hijos se hagan ricos y los saquen de la miseria. Ni a Rusia ni a China emigran grasientos, y ni puta falta que hace.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Joder, las ratas rusas son como cucarachas, la cosa es que hay que matar más y más rusos.

A Rusia se la suda sus soldados, yo creo que lo único que quieren es deshacerse de parte de su ejército enviándolos a morir a ucrania y así ahorrarse pasta.

Al fin y al cabo la mayoría de soldados rusos es basura subhumana muertos de hambre de Siberia y chechenos de mierda a los que no los quieren ni sus madres


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

Ejecutando civiles


----------



## ussser (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*Zelenskyy* se ha quejado de las divisiones dentro de la UE por más sanciones contra Rusia y *preguntó por qué se permitía a algunas naciones bloquear el plan.*_



Allowed to block the plan.

Vaya tela.


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

Melitopol: ¡todos a la feria! Hoy se celebra la feria de productos agrícolas del sábado en los mercados de la ciudad. Los fabricantes ofrecen una amplia selección de verduras, frutas, carne, pescado, productos lácteos y aceite de girasol.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

¿ QUE TIENE UN VOLUNTARIO CM NAZI ZELENSKERO EN UCRANIA?
1 PATATA DIA 



YO :
TODAS LAS QUE PUEDA MANGARE ET CUSSINARE NIVEL RISTORANTE


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

¿SE PUEDE GANAR UNA GUERRA CON UNA PATATA AL DIA POR PERSONA ?



EH 


NOP


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

**********

a República Checa entregó helicópteros de ataque MI-24 a Ucrania. Esta información fue confirmada por el secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin.



Según algunos informes, la República Checa podría transferir a Ucrania un escuadrón de helicópteros de ataque en la cantidad de hasta 12 unidades. El propio lado checo espera recibir vehículos de combate voladores de estilo occidental más modernos en lugar del MI-24. Se indica que los helicópteros fueron entregados a Ucrania en las últimas semanas.



Según algunos informes, la Fuerza Aérea Checa está armada con unos 15 MI-24. Algunos de los helicópteros están almacenados.



Anteriormente, la República Checa suministró a Ucrania cañones autopropulsados Dana , RM-70 MLRS , tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería , y también acordó reparar equipos militares ucranianos en sus propias fábricas militares.
******************


Por estas cosas la guerra se alarga. Veremos si montan lio en la islita otra vez. No es que no los zurren, es que les reponen material.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 May 2022)

El Payaso en el führerbunker
Zelenski asegura que los líderes mundiales se "están preparando" para un ataque nuclear o biológico de Rusia


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Esa es la foto que mejor describe a lo que han ido los asesinos rusos, a matar civiles y niños.

Y que todavía en este foro haya sinverguenzas que los apoyan, es increible.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (28 May 2022)

Noticias Chinas (menos de un minuto)


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

HOY :


----------



## SanRu (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> En Kherson las cosas empiezan a marchar para los ucranianos.Se empiezan a notar los BTG de nueva formacion y que los rusos en ese sector estan muy justos de tropas.
> 
> Los ucranianos han cruzado el rio y han montado un buen eje de ataque hacia Nova Kaknovka.
> 
> ...



¿Cuántas veces va ya que una ofensiva ucraniana rompe el frente y se adentra en la región de Jerson? ¿16? Cambiad un poco el guion, que ya cansa leer lo mismo.


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esa es la foto que mejor describe a lo que han ido los asesinos rusos, a matar civiles y niños.
> 
> Y que todavía en este foro haya sinverguenzas que los apoyan, es increible.



A ver pedazo de mierda, da tu opión sobre el conflicto sin insultar. 

Puedes decir tus tontadas sobre la guerra, el tiempo da y quita razones, pero faltar a la gente sobra.


----------



## Guaguei (28 May 2022)

te ha pillao el mono xd
la verdad es que no es ninguna magufada de energia libre de punto 0, es facil y sencillo hasta de entender, aprovechar la noche

pero ya esta toda la miseria planeada, tampoco querian que la gente pusiera paneles solares, y el famoso impuesto al sol, y los que arruinaron diciendo que invirtieran en paneles solares y luego que no, que eso no se podia

lo quieren manejar ellos todo, y que tu dependad de ellos, y abran o corten la llave, y creen las crisis y sus mierdas, y capitalicen ellos todo, es el nuevo orden sostenible amego


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

que raro que no le hayan endiñado m-113 a farlopensky si los hay a patadas en el arsenal otan.


----------



## pepinox (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ❗ Former US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger was included in the list of the Ukrainian website "Peacemaker" as "an accomplice in crimes against Ukraine." He was blamed for his speech at the forum in Davos



Esto da luz verde para liquidar a Zelensky.

Ya no es útil a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No lo he visto por aquí, y me parece destacable en estos días en que el Zelenski está cazando brujas
> entre sus militares. También podría ser psyop, pero La información es corta y clara: hay rumores serios
> de que algunos oficiales ucranianos de alto rango están planeando asesinar al presidente Zelenski
> y están dispuestos a ser ayudados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.
> ...





De ser cierto, no creo que los rusos quieran ayudarlos. Gracias a Zelenski están ganando la guerra. No querrán tomarse la molestia y que la OTAN ponga otro igual.
O sea, si no es por no ir, si hay que ir se va, pero ir pa ná....

Otra cosa es que esos oficiales quieran después negociar con los rusos un tratado de paz, etc, pero me temo que a estas alturas los rusos están más que escamados con tanta mentira y trato no cumplido.

De momento a los rusos les va bien, para qué moverlo si funciona
Un poco de humor:


----------



## lapetus (28 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces va ya que una ofensiva ucraniana rompe el frente y se adentra en la región de Jerson? ¿16? Cambiad un poco el guion, que ya cansa leer lo mismo.



Es imposible que el ejército ucro ahora mismo se meta en ofensivas, y menos tan lejos de sus lineas de suministro. Rusia juega casi en casa, Ucrania tiene que traer todo desde el Oeste, dando mucho tiempo a que el enemigo te localice los envíos por tierra y los ataque antes de que lleguen.

Aparte las fuerzas top de Ucrania ya están fuera de juego. Lo que hay ahora en el Donbass son reclutas de la zona con poco entrenamiento y pocas ganas de jugársela en esas condiciones.

No va a haber ejército ucro de calidad mientras siga el conflicto. Una posibilidad sería que Polonia meta soldados profesionales de tapadillo, pero en el momento en que haga eso Bielorusia entra en la guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY :



Bravo gaviotón ya llegaste a los 30.000


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder, las ratas rusas son como cucarachas, la cosa es que hay que matar más y más rusos.
> 
> A Rusia se la suda sus soldados, yo creo que lo único que quieren es deshacerse de parte de su ejército enviándolos a morir a ucrania y así ahorrarse pasta.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo la mayoría de soldados rusos es basura subhumana muertos de hambre de Siberia y chechenos de mierda a los que no los quieren ni sus madres


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces va ya que una ofensiva ucraniana rompe el frente y se adentra en la región de Jerson? ¿16? Cambiad un poco el guion, que ya cansa leer lo mismo.



Calla calla que dice uno esta mañana que se vienen cositas en Jersón
Tienen más moral que el gaviotón


----------



## vettonio (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Payaso en el führerbunker
> Zelenski asegura que los líderes mundiales se "están preparando" para un ataque nuclear o biológico de Rusia



Mucho ojo que están al borde del colapso y algo tienen que hacer.

Falseflagmoment


----------



## lapetus (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072634



El régimen del 78, siempre trabajando por los intereses de España y Europa.

Vaya castuza vendida.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (28 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Como es eso?
> Con que radares controla ese espacio y dónde están situados?



No hacen falta radares para controlar el espacio aéreo. 
Los aeródromos pequeños no tienen radar, y ningún aeropuerto del planeta disponía de GPS hasta 1980 (no existía).


----------



## lefebre (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Quien recoje los encurtidos del Medio Oeste? los millones de "grasientos" que cruzan la frontera constantemente en busca de sus cadenas, toda una vida de esclavitud con la fugaz esperanza de que sus hijos se hagan ricos y los saquen de la miseria. Ni a Rusia ni a China emigran grasientos, y ni puta falta que hace.



Si. El problema es no ya los grasientos, es que tampoco la clase media o gente realmente preparada, médicos, enfermeros, informáticos... Van a emigrar allí. Yo he vivido allí, y te puedo decir que es un país de mierda. Y mucha gente de allí te llora para contarte que quieren salir y que como se vive en España ¿Lo mismo que Ucrania, Albania y macedonia? Pues si , también.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>




Lo leí el otro día (sin vídeo) y pensé que era una broma 
Recoger carrete nivel Dios.



Pero hay algo que no entiendo: Aún salen noticias de que se sigue negociando un embargo al petróleo ruso. ¿Te lo compro, pero con desprecio? ¿Te lo cojo, pero te pago un céntimo?


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072507
> 
> 
> Mercenarios raquiticos, pero para degollar rusos cristianos con un cuchillo, le sobra fuerza...



Si no son maricas...y quieren matar mujeres y violar niños...no andara muy lejos...

El 90% de los homosexuales son pedofilos...unos reconocidos y reconocibles...otros en silencio...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

como cocinarias la pata diaria que dan en el frente para que fuera mas saciante ?


----------



## Guaguei (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que mal ingles habla el cabron...
> 
> en fin que nuestro amigo borrell dice que la guerra esta perdida.. que rusia arrasara...
> 
> joderos putos proOTAN del foro bazofia



y esto acaba de empezar dice, que traman


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Yo no tengo miedo a lo que puedan hacer los rusos, me inquieta que los polacos ataquen Bielorrusia o Kaliningrado...


----------



## Guaguei (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los Lada Niva... jajajajaj. Feo como el solo pero menudo tanque. Aún recuerdo las putas defensas de metal que tenían.
> Recuerdo unos cuantos años, un amigo tenía un Lada Niva, y un día un Renault, no me acuedo el modelo, pero fue en la época cuando empezaron a meter plástico en los coches europeos por todos lado, le díó por detrás.
> No hubo parte de accidente porque el colega solo tuvo que limpiar los trozos de cristales de las ópticas del Renault y le dijo al otro:
> - "mira a mí no me pasó nada, así que pasamos de parte ¿te parece? Pero si quieres me da igual"
> ...



a mi me gustan mas asi esteticamente tambien, no formas innecesarias que pretenden ser originales o futuristas para vender mas y todos los repuestos son mas exclusivos y caros
y sin google ni mierdas


----------



## BeKinGo (28 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> como cocinarias la pata diaria que dan en el frente para que fuera mas saciante ?



Hervida con piel, no hay más. Me jode por el que tiene que chupar trinchera, sea del bando que sea.


----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Odessa es el unico objetivo que haria montar a la Otan una contraofensiva total para evitar su cerco, primero liberaran la zona oriental del pais, paso a paso y esta guerra va para largo...



La OTAN no monta nada por nada en Ucrania.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

Abre el telediarreo de Antonia3Noticias en modo destroyer.
Entre ruina y miseria de combustibles y demás, dijeron que estaba en la mesa proteger con "nuestros barcos" los que salen con grano de Ucrania, pero claro, que Rusia nos los podría hundir.


----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si no son maricas...y quieren matar mujeres y violar niños...nomandara muy lejos...
> 
> El 90% de los homosexuales son pedofilos...unos reconocidos y reconocibles...otros en silencio...



O sea .... que el 90 % de los curas son maricones?


----------



## Guaguei (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo leí el otro día (sin vídeo) y pensé que era una broma
> Recoger carrete nivel Dios.
> 
> 
> ...



tambien hay un tema de no perder autoridad pienso, son muchas cosas en contra, a la elite le gustaria, pero si ves que la mayoria de paises no estan por la labor ni van a obedecer mejor no ir en contra y proteger la autoridad y el gobierno unico europeo y global, poco a poco


----------



## Trajanillo (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Bravo gaviotón ya llegaste a los 30.000



No se cree nadie lo de los 30.000. 
En fin, dejala que esta ya en la fase de aceptación...


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces va ya que una ofensiva ucraniana rompe el frente y se adentra en la región de Jerson? ¿16? Cambiad un poco el guion, que ya cansa leer lo mismo.



Van bocado a bocado,como en Kiev y Jarkov.Tal vez ahora es el bocado nº 16,como tu dices.

En un solo dia han avanzado 9 km,señal de que los rusos ahi estan muy jodidos o directamente no tienen nada.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El recuerdo del luchador "Sparta" "voha" vivirá... El 26 de mayo de 2022 en Donetsk, en la Avenida de la Gloria, se inauguró un monumento al héroe de Rusia y el DNR, comandante del batallón de reconocimiento separado espartano Vladimir Zhoga, distintivo de llamada Voha. Ese día tendría 29 años, pero el 5 de marzo de 2022 murió heroicamente mientras evacuaba a la población civil de Volnovaja acosada por los combates. El jefe de la DNR Denis Pushilin, el comandante de Sparta y el padre de Vohi, Artem Zhoga, los combatientes del batallón de reconocimiento separado y todos los ciudadanos de la República vinieron a inaugurar el monumento y honrar su memoria.



buenas chortis vive Dios!!


----------



## Trajanillo (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Van bocado a bocado,como en Kiev y Jarkov.Tal vez ahora es el bocado nº 16,como tu dices.
> 
> En un solo dia han avanzado 9 km,señal de que los rusos ahi estan muy jodidos o directamente no tienen nada.



Todo Occidente armando a Ucrania, mandando armamento, apoyo de inteligencia, todos los satelites de la OTAN a su servicio, sanciones animales a Rusia, y no son capaces de echar a los rusos de su tierra, no se que coño veis algunos, pero si no fuera por Occidente Ucrania era parte ya de la Federación Rusa y aún así lo que quede de Ucrania después de la operación especial va a ser irreconocible.

Pero bueno, vosotros a lo vuestro...


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

SOPA publicó un curioso reportaje fotográfico de Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, que confirma la presencia de un gran número de mercenarios extranjeros allí.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

El senador Klishas dijo que el Consejo de la Federación no está considerando actualmente una legislación para regular legalmente las actividades de las empresas privadas en Rusia. Ahora existen en una "zona gris".
En su opinión, es necesario definir una política legal respecto a la existencia de las empresas privadas.

La situación no es nueva. Las PMCs de facto existen, pero no de jure. Hace varios años, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ya pidió una ley sobre las empresas privadas, pero el Servicio Federal de Seguridad y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso se opusieron a ella. Ahora hay otro intento de ley sobre las PMC. Veamos cómo termina todo. El éxito de Wagner en el Donbass será, sin duda, un punto a favor en la casilla del "pro".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Las formaciones ucranianas desalojadas de Krasnyy Liman trataron de huir a la otra orilla del Seversky Donets al sur de Yampol a la zona de la colina Shchurov. Sin embargo, al intentar retirarse, el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas bajo un masivo ataque aéreo y de morteros ruso.

Además, las unidades rusas están tomando gradualmente el control de la zona alrededor de Sviatogorsk, al noroeste de Krasny Liman y al norte de Sloviansk. Hay informes sobre la liberación del pueblo de Paseka.

También se ha confirmado el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de unidades de la Milicia Popular republicana en los límites de la ciudad de Severodonetsk: han conseguido afianzarse en la parte norte del asentamiento. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Reflejando un contraataque de las AFU cerca de Avdiivka.
Un cuadricóptero de una de las unidades de vehículos aéreos no tripulados detectó un grupo blindado de las AFU que se preparaba para contraatacar. Las coordenadas fueron transmitidas al cuartel general y nuestra artillería participó. El enemigo fue derrotado y rechazado. Toda la batalla fue controlada y coordinada por una docena de cuadricópteros de la 100ª Brigada, tres de los cuales fueron derribados. Los cuadricópteros habían sido suministrados previamente a esta unidad por la fundación humanitaria Veche, por lo que todos nuestros combatientes están sinceramente agradecidos.

En la guerra actual es imposible ganar sin el uso de tecnología innovadora. El voluntariado se ha convertido en uno de los métodos de la guerra moderna en la mayoría de los países en guerra. Los voluntarios son capaces de suministrar a las tropas la última tecnología, lo que aumenta la eficacia de las unidades del ejército, obviando la burocracia del despliegue, inherente a cualquier ejército del mundo. Porque hasta que no se complete todo el procedimiento, las novedades habrán dejado de serlo hace tiempo. Es bueno que entendamos esto también. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Sobre la reconstrucción de Mariupol.

1. La ciudad reconstruirá 1.300 edificios residenciales. Una parte importante de las obras será financiada por Rusia.
2. La ciudad lanzará su propio canal de televisión. Se está trabajando en la preparación del equipo.
3. Se está llevando a cabo una labor sistemática de recogida de cadáveres de soldados y civiles ucranianos muertos, así como de identificación de los lugares de enterramiento artesanal excavados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
4. Todavía no se ha determinado qué ocurrirá en el emplazamiento de Azovstal; esta cuestión se resolverá definitivamente más adelante.
5. Las pensiones en Mariupol comenzarán a pagarse a partir de junio en rublos en las sucursales de Posta Donbasa.
6. El puerto marítimo de Mariupol estará estrechamente integrado en los procesos económicos rusos en el Mar de Azov.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

Pues hay mucho cura maricon reprimido...asi es...es un mundo de hombres...y los maricones buscan hombres esta claro.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano afirma que es "demasiado pronto para sacar conclusiones definitivas" sobre Krasny Liman y que "la lucha por Krasny Liman continúa". Hm. Y ayer hablaban de "reagruparse en posiciones ventajosas".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

. Putin, Macron y Scholz mantienen una conversación telefónica


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues hay mucho cura maricon reprimido...asi es...es un mundo de hombres...y los maricones buscan hombres esta claro.



Lo de los curas es de antes. Yo creo que donde se concentran más maricones hoy en día es en la política.


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todo Occidente armando a Ucrania, mandando armamento, apoyo de inteligencia, todos los satelites de la OTAN a su servicio, sanciones animales a Rusia, y no son capaces de echar a los rusos de su tierra, no se que coño veis algunos, pero si no fuera por Occidente Ucrania era parte ya de la Federación Rusa y aún así lo que quede de Ucrania después de la operación especial va a ser irreconocible.
> 
> Pero bueno, vosotros a lo vuestro...



Bueno,esque aqui a mi me habian vendido que los Rusos eran la ostia y que se plantaban en Lisboa si le salia de los huevos, pero resulta que occidente con unos cuantos javelins,unas cuantas piezas de artilleria, unos drones y los cojonazos de los ucranianos han frenado al 2º mejor ejercito del mundo.

Y efectivamente Ucrania va a quedar irreconocible,asi que la excusa de que los rusos no querian hacer daño y que solo iban a matar malvados nazis ya se va directamente por el sumidero.

Obviamente para los pro rusitos como tu la culpa es de Ucrania por no rendirse.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> tambien hay un tema de no perder autoridad pienso, son muchas cosas en contra, a la elite le gustaria, pero si ves que la mayoria de paises no estan por la labor ni van a obedecer mejor no ir en contra y proteger la autoridad y el gobierno unico europeo y global, poco a poco




El tema es que la mayoría sí está a favor, o eso se cacarea, con Hungría como obstáculo para dejar preparado un embargo de petróleo y derivados para octubre. 

Eso dijo Ursulita no hace tanto.


----------



## Expected (28 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Putin, Macron y Scholz mantienen una conversación telefónica



Y Antonia?. Les servía el café al menos o ni eso?


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron ( un chute de ZANKS ayudaria a subirle la moral )
Ya lo dijo el clapham que " esto " ( la invasion / liberacion ) rusa de Ucrania no debia ser vista como una " Guerra " , ni siquiera como una Operacion Militar Especial , sino como una " batalla " de la GUERRA HIBRIDA que mantienen Occidente y Rusia .
Es un conflicto mas que se une a otros conflictos . El clapham lo explicara con un simil .
Supongamos que " OCCIDENTE " es una soga con 1000 hilos entrelazados capaz de aguantar 1 millon de Newtons
Rusia tiene una fuerza de 100 mil Newtons , por lo que la relacion seria 10 : 1 a favor de Occidente
Pero he aqui el truco : Cada uno de esos 1000 hilos tiene una fuerza de 1000 Newtons . Cada hilo ( por separado ) tiene una fuerza 100 veces menor a la fuerza de Rusia ( que son 100 mil Newtons ) . Por tanto , la idea de Rusia es cortar hilo x hilo ...la soga
Cuando Rusia prohibe la exportacion de fertilizantes , de trigo , cuando bloquea la exportacion de cereales ucranianos , cuando vende su gas y otras commodities por rublos , esta cortando hilos de la soga uno por uno .
Cada pais de Occidente tiene sus propias necesidades .
India necesita fertilizantes , China necesita Petroleo , Taiwan necesita gas neon para los microships , Egipto necesita trigo , etc
La Guerra en Ucrania permite a Rusia atacar cada " hilo " por separado . Cuando corta el gas a Lituania , por ejemplo , esta atacando al EURO
porque si el PIB de Lituania cae ( por falta de energia ) eso afecta a la eurozona
La Guerra entre Rusia y Occidente no es solo militar , es tecnologica , es economica , es medio-ambiental , es politica , es de confianza
hay cientos , miles de frentes ( uno por cada " hilo " ) de la soga .
Por eso , la toma de Kiev no es relevante . Es una parte del todo . Como dice el refran " hasta la cola , todo es toro )
TODO CUENTA . La fuerza de Rusia es su unidad y la vision estrategica del Zar Vladimirovich .
Por eso Occidente perdera . La salida de UK de la UE , el AUKUS , la punalada trapera de Italia a Espana con el gas argelino , el conflicto entre Turquia y Suecia por el PKK , la Guerra fria entre Grecia y Turquia , la rebeldia de Orban ...
La soga de 1000 hilos se rompe . tic tac


----------



## Remequilox (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo leí el otro día (sin vídeo) y pensé que era una broma
> Recoger carrete nivel Dios.
> 
> 
> ...



Se manejan tres opciones, con sus variantes:
.- Embargo (boicot)
.- Tasa o recargo
.- Precio técnico

La primera opción, NO comprar petróleo ruso, Hungría dice no, ya que solo tiene suministro a través de un oleoducto directo desde Rusia.
Alegan además, que ellos no tienen puertos de mar (insinuando que todos los demás que sí disponen de terminales marítimas, harán fraude, comprando petróleo ruso "mezclado").
Se le planteó a Hungría pagarle una compensación. Pidió 18.000 M €, por el coste que le puede suponer. Asunto cerrado.
Se planteó dejar como hasta ahora el petróleo canalizado (Hungría), y boicotear de alguna manera el petróleo marítimo. 
Grecia tiene una grandísima flota mercante involucrada. Amenazó con vetar. Asunto cerrado.

Segunda opción, una tasa específica al petróleo ruso, destinada, supuestamente, a financiar la reconstrucción de Ucrania. 
Problema, la sostenibilidad de esa tasa/penalización se aguanta en que Rusia esté dispuesta a asumirla, descontando del precio de mercado (vendiendo más barato). Precio ruso con descuento + tasa = precio de mercado.
Creo que los rusos no están por la labor, y sin su colaboración, esa tasa sería inflacionaria del precio de petróleo (si los uropedos están dispuestos a pagar X $ + % tasa, ¿porqué el resto de productores, tal que Arabia, Irán o Venezuela, esos ejemplos de democracias y estados de derecho con valores occidentales, tendrían que vender sus barriles a menos de lo que los uropedos estén dispuestos a pagar?
Hungría, que depende 100 % de petróleo ruso, sin posibilidad de alternativa, no lo ve claro, y veta.

Tercera opción, la que preferiría la "nomenklatura", seguimos como siempre, comprando ingentes cantidades de petróleo ruso barato, y solo les pagamos un precio técnico, coste+margen. La diferencia, hasta precio de mercado, lo embargamos "para la futura reconstrucción de Ucrania".
Y eso sí, aunque sigamos siendo unos yonquies del petróleo ruso, les insultaremos mucho y les sacaremos los colores.
Problema, además de ser un directo robo y estafa, un simple decreto Putin, donde diga que el petróleo está pagado si la petrolera ha cobrado 100 % su precio, y en rublos, tira todo por la borda.

Y así seguimos, después de las 5 primeras grandes ofensivas económicas de las primeras 5 semanas, dos meses después, no hay manera de de montar ni un simulacro de 6ª ofensiva de la UE.
Esto ya parece casi lo de la reconquista de Jerson (y acabará como lo de Azovstal y sus fragelcomandos, "evacuados" patitas abajo).


----------



## Expected (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de los curas es de antes. Yo creo que donde se concentran más maricones hoy en día es en la política.



En el Ministerio del interior para ser más concisos.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

Donbass-Frente Norte-Popasna: Se confirma la destrucción del primer vehículo blindado Bushmaster entregado a las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev por Australia en abril (20 unidades a un costo total de $ 60,9 millones) en el área de Trypillia (NNW Popasna)


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *“La configuración geopolítica mundial está en contra de Europa y de EEUU”*




Buenísima la claridad de exposición del profesor Augusto Zamora en relación a la guerra de Ucrania y sobre todo al conflicto en el mar de China.
Me ha parecido una entrevista buenísima.
Gracias Mazuste


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

El territorio de la planta Zorya liberada en Rubizhne. La planta fue defendida por unidades de la 81ª Brigada AFU.

Era una instalación bastante robusta. De hecho, las AFU se aferraron a ella hasta casi el final de los combates por Rubezhnoye (no confundir con Rubezhnoye en la región de Kharkiv).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bueno,esque aqui a mi me habian vendido que los Rusos eran la ostia y que se plantaban en Lisboa si le salia de los huevos, pero resulta que occidente con unos cuantos javelins,unas cuantas piezas de artilleria, unos drones y los cojonazos de los ucranianos han frenado al 2º mejor ejercito del mundo.
> 
> Y efectivamente Ucrania va a quedar irreconocible,asi que la excusa de que los rusos no querian hacer daño y que solo iban a matar malvados nazis ya se va directamente por el sumidero.
> 
> Obviamente para los pro rusitos como tu la culpa es de Ucrania por no rendirse.



los ucranianos no tenian pais ni aunque hubiesen ganao la guerra
puesto que son colonia

asi que lo mas inteligente es pasar de todo, asi de simple, porque libres no iban a ser NUNCA



get busy living, or get busy dying y tal


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Un cine en Lysychansk, donde las AFU estaban estacionadas, fue destruido.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Iskra (28 May 2022)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Que pena de chaval.. lo que cambia la gente por un poco de casito...
> 
> Verlo con el gordo de ferreras ya te hace una idea



La verdad es que parte del foro me tiene sorprendido con respecto a este elemento. Creo que vi un vídeo suyo( seguramente enlazado en el hilo de esta guerra cuando no se conocía en occidente o en la de Siria, que creo que es la misma guerra) y me pareció algo interesante y dígamos que piqué y me suscribí. Luego vi un par de ellos en los que se veía claramente el plumero) y me borré para no perder el tiempo, porque veo Leo cosas de todo tipo, pero este muchacho me pareció muy infantilmente sesgado.
En otro orden de cosas, he estado leyendo cosas muy feas de Jodarovski, especialmente en relación a la batalla del aeropuerto y con las posteriores asesinatos de GIVI, Motorola o Mozgovoy o la aniquilación de brigadas como la que da nombre a mi nick, que creo que estaba formada por voluntarios rusos. Ojo, que se lo he leído a gente del propio Donbass (en canales en español). Se le acusa de trabajar para el hijodelagranputa de Ajmetov y de"perjudicar especialmente a voluntarios de fuera de la ex+Ucrania y de " ciertas ideologías" poco convenientes para su negocio.
Sea lo que sea, todos los que llevamos siguiendo esta tragedia desde que la principio, vimos cosas muy raras( no tanto en esa ruina de ex-pais). Añado que no es nuevo que este perro juegue a muchas barajas, como podemos ver en los chanchullos del contrabando de carbón (vean el tema actual del chocolatero y Medvedchuk) y que ya en la ratonera de Azovstal se comentaba que pagaba a dos facciones "diferentes": a las ratas nazis y sus propios "empleados" de la fábrica.
Nunca olviden que los.jojoles (sobre todo los postsoviéticos son una gente tremendamente inmoral y corrupta. Además de violenta,pretenciosa, desagradecida y otros cuántos adjetivos más que explican cómo pudiendo ser uno de los países más ricos de Europa es el más pobre y desgraciado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Ministerio de defensa Ucranio:







Ahora a por los 100.000!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

_*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

El pueblo de Dolyna, en el distrito de Slovyansk, es actualmente la primera línea de defensa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y el primer asentamiento de la región de Donetsk en el lado de Izyum, en el que los nazis se han instalado densamente.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## chapuzator (28 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si no son maricas...y quieren matar mujeres y violar niños...no andara muy lejos...
> 
> El 90% de los homosexuales son pedofilos...unos reconocidos y reconocibles...otros en silencio...



No sé si eres así de subnormal o te lo haces chaval.


----------



## kikepm (28 May 2022)

Están echando ahora mismo Amanecer Rojo Ver.2012 en la Sexta. Para quienes tuvimos la (mala) suerte de ir al cine a ver la de 1984, puro desenfreno y grandes recuerdos.

En la versión de 2012,, los malos son los Coreanos del Norte. Tan real como la vida misma, y de pura actualidad.


_*Red Dawn*_ (conocida como _Amanecer rojo_ en España y _Los jóvenes defensores_ en Hispanoamérica) es una película bélica estadounidense de 1984 filmada en Metrocolor, dirigida por John Milius y protagonizada por Patrick Swayze y Charlie Sheen.

La película cuenta la historia de un grupo de adolescentes estadounidenses de Colorado que, durante el tormento de la Tercera Guerra Mundial y la invasión de su país por el bloque del Este, se transforman en un grupo de resistencia práctica de guerra de guerrillas bajo el nombre de los _Wolverines_ (Lobeznos o Glotones).

En esta historia alternativa, Los Verdes ganaron las elecciones en Alemania Occidental y forzaron la *retirada de las fuerzas estadounidenses y sus armas nucleares de Europa Occidental, lo que condujo a la **disolución de la **OTAN*. *Cuba** invadió América Central y México a raíz de una guerra civil. Dichos países se unieron al **bloque soviético*.


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los ucranianos no tenian pais ni aunque hubiesen ganao la guerra
> puesto que son colonia
> 
> asi que lo mas inteligente es pasar de todo, asi de simple, porque libres no iban a ser NUNCA
> ...



Por ese motivo hay que tocaros los cojones, ponerse en contra de vosotros es lo más moral que alguien puede hacer
No, tratar de quitar la libertad de una sola persona, me importa un huevo su nacionalidad es para, al menos, objeto de que se vea a las claras, como no sois nada productivo para este mundo
A partir de ahí, haréis, pensareis lo que os salga de los huevos, pero esa sola razón, echa por tierra cualquier otra consideración, incluidas todas las injusticias que se hayan podido cometer en Ucrania, que de hecho, se han hecho un huevo
Sois vosotros, con la actitud de que os importe una mierda la libertad, quienes lo tiráis por la borda,
Enhorabuena....


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Y en que país no hay corrupción?

Una fundación que ayuda a los soldados del Donbass es la Fundación Veche t.me/MOOVeche


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Dividendos para la industria del armamento. Farmacéuticas 2.0
Eslovaquia tiene frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por ese motivo hay que tocaros los cojones, ponerse en contra de vosotros es lo más moral que alguien puede hacer
> No, tratar de quitar la libertad de una sola persona, me importa un huevo su nacionalidad es para, al menos, objeto de que se vea a las claras, como no sois nada productivo para este mundo
> A partir de ahí, haréis, pensareis lo que os salga de los huevos, pero esa sola razón, echa por tierra cualquier otra consideración, incluidas todas las injusticias que se hayan podido cometer en Ucrania, que de hecho, se han hecho un huevo
> Sois vosotros, con la actitud de que os importe una mierda la libertad, quienes lo tiráis por la borda,
> Enhorabuena....



no puedes quitarle nada al que no tiene esa cosa que quieres quitarle

y lo que tu opines de la libertad me lo paso por el forro de los cojones porque no creo que haya mas de 2 docenas de españoles EN TOTAL que sepan lo que significa esa palabra, ya seria casualidad que tu fueras uno

muahahahha
RAGE HARD, BITCH

pd, a los ucraños que estaban terraceando les importaba una puta mierda lo que pasaba en el otro extremo del pais, no pretenderas ahora que lloremos por ellos, que se jodan, que no hubiesen elegido a un payaso de presidente


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Dinamarca, un país moderno y serio, a años luz de la andrajosidad rusa, ha mandado a los ucranios unos bonitos misiles Harpoon. Puede que la próxima semana nos deleitemos con la noticia de algún barco ruso que se va al fondo del mar negro con toda su tripulación.


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>


----------



## EGO (28 May 2022)

La propaganda rusa usa la tactica de hacerte creer que posicionarte al lado del pueblo ucraniano es hacerlo tambien a favor del NWO.De esta manera reclutan a debiles de mente para su causa y los usan como "idiotas utiles".

_"Si defiendes a Ucrania defiendes a Biden,a los LGTB,a la feminazis y blao blao blao"_

*PROPAGANDA DE MIERDA SUBVERSIVA PARA HACERTE ODIAR TU NACION Y ARROJARTE EN BRAZOS DEL KHAN.*

Los ucranianos tendran su pais y las hordas disgenesicas del khan seran devueltas a sus yurtas y montañas a seguir follando con cabras.

Taluec.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Lo que puede hacer para sacar el último grano de Ucrania

El Servicio de Carreteras de la región de Odesa ha comenzado a construir aparcamientos especiales para vehículos de gran tamaño en las carreteras que conducen a los puestos de control internacionales. El crecimiento del tráfico de camiones en las carreteras de la Besarabia ucraniana se debe al bloqueo marítimo de los puertos ucranianos por parte de Rusia.

Está previsto construir cuatro emplazamientos especiales con una capacidad media de hasta 200 vehículos. Cada uno de estos sitios tendrá colas electrónicas.

Los elevadores portuarios tienen ahora 4,5 millones de toneladas de grano, mientras que Ucrania ha acumulado unos 20 millones de toneladas de grano para la exportación.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Realmente la moarquia polaco-lituana ocupo toda Ucrania hasta que fue "liberada" por Rusia. Hasta Liv supongo que se moveran, pero como digo, son teorias. Dudo que EEUU vaya a dejar en manos de Rusia toda Ucrania.



A mi me da la impresión que a Rusia le conviene que Ucrania desparezca como nación. Es la diferencia entre anexionarse los territorios y tener una nación dividida durante décadas, en un "status quo" similar al del Sáhara Occidental ¡¡46 años!!. Si Ucrania sobrevive los territorios anexionados quedarán en un "limbo jurídico", si no sobrevive, en 10 años lo mismo ya nadie se acuerda de Ucrania. Por eso es posible que el "apaño" incluya que Polonia se quede con el oeste ucraniano y que sean los ucranianos los que sufran una "inmersión lingüistica", pero al polaco. Evidenemente para que esto ocurra Polonia "debería" pactar con Rusia y traicionar a "occidente" a cambio de algún centenar de miles de kilómetros cuadrados. 

De todas formas es muy política ficción, lo que está claro es que Rusia la ha cagado a base de bien metiéndose en una guerra que tiene muy mal cierre. Al final lo más probable es que tengan que convivir con una Ucrania Occidental, Rusia aislada de occidente, un conflicto enquistado en la ONU. Un desastre para Rusia.


----------



## Snowball (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bueno,esque aqui a mi me habian vendido que los Rusos eran la ostia y que se plantaban en Lisboa si le salia de los huevos, pero resulta que occidente con unos cuantos javelins,unas cuantas piezas de artilleria, unos drones y los cojonazos de los ucranianos han frenado al 2º mejor ejercito del mundo.
> 
> Y efectivamente Ucrania va a quedar irreconocible,asi que la excusa de que los rusos no querian hacer daño y que solo iban a matar malvados nazis ya se va directamente por el sumidero.
> 
> Obviamente para los pro rusitos como tu la culpa es de Ucrania por no rendirse.



Yo no me considero pro nada, más bien anti-anti...

Pero coño que EEUU movilizó 500.000 soldados (más tropas de Francia y UK) para liberar Kuwait... y estuvo 40 días de bombarderos continuos antes de lanzarse por tierra

Y por supuesto, que Irak no recibió ayuda de nadie, ni militar ni de inteligencia


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Más de 50 cuerpos de militares ucranianos encontrados en un parque de Mariupol en una fosa común, ha dicho Dmytro Kalashnikov, jefe de la oficina de exámenes médicos forenses del Ministerio de Sanidad de la DNR

Así es como las autoridades de Kiev se ocupan del entierro de sus héroes. Lo más probable es que los ucranazis fueran enterrados por los residentes locales. Porque a los comandantes no les gusta llevarse los cadáveres (ocultan las pérdidas).









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 May 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Estos son los juguetitos destripainvasores que EEUU ha anunciado que ya están en Ucrania. Han dicho los rusos si esta semana van a luchar con las calandracas agarrás? o las llavarán sueltas?


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Por supuesto, y no olvidamos Yugoslavia.


----------



## pemebe (28 May 2022)

Rusia toma pequeñas ciudades y pretende ampliar la batalla del este de Ucrania. *The Associated Press.*
Por YURAS KARMANAU y ELENA BECATOROS

KRAMATORSK, Ucrania (AP) - *Rusia afirmó el sábado que sus tropas y los combatientes separatistas habían capturado un nudo ferroviario clave en el este de Ucrania,* la segunda ciudad pequeña que cae en manos de las fuerzas de Moscú esta semana en su lucha por tomar toda la disputada región del Donbás.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, dijo que *la ciudad de Lyman había sido "completamente liberada"* por una fuerza conjunta de soldados rusos y los separatistas respaldados por el Kremlin, que han librado una guerra en la región oriental fronteriza con Rusia durante ocho años.

Lyman, que tenía una población de unos 20.000 habitantes antes de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania el 24 de febrero, sirve de centro ferroviario regional. El sistema ferroviario ucraniano ha transportado armas y ha evacuado a ciudadanos durante la guerra, y no estaba claro de inmediato cómo el desarrollo podría afectar a ambas capacidades.

*El control de la ciudad daría a los militares rusos un punto de apoyo para avanzar en ciudades más grandes controladas por los ucranianos en Donetsk y Luhansk, las dos provincias que conforman el Donbas.* Desde que fracasó en su intento de ocupar Kiev, la capital ucraniana, Rusia se ha concentrado en tomar las últimas partes de la región no controladas por los separatistas.

"Si Rusia tuviera éxito en la toma de estas áreas, sería muy probable que el Kremlin lo viera como un logro político sustantivo y lo presentara al pueblo ruso como una justificación de la invasión", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa británico en una evaluación del sábado.

"Si los ocupantes piensan que Lyman o Sievierodonetsk serán suyas, se equivocan. Donbás será ucraniano", dijo.

*El martes, las tropas rusas tomaron Svitlodarsk, un pequeño municipio al sur de Sievierodonetsk que alberga una central térmica,* al tiempo que intensificaron los esfuerzos para rodear y capturar la ciudad más grande.

El gobernador de Luhansk había advertido que los soldados ucranianos podrían tener que retirarse de Sievierodonetsk para evitar ser rodeados, pero dijo el sábado que habían repelido un ataque.

"Hemos conseguido hacer retroceder a los rusos a sus posiciones anteriores", dijo el gobernador Serhii Haidai. "Sin embargo, no abandonan sus intentos de rodear a nuestras tropas y perturbar la logística en la región de Luhansk".

El avance de las fuerzas rusas hizo temer que los residentes experimentaran los mismos horrores que los habitantes de la ciudad portuaria del sureste, Mariupol, en las semanas previas a su caída.

El alcalde de Sievierodonetsk, Oleksandr Striuk, dijo el viernes que unos 1.500 civiles han muerto allí durante la guerra, entre otras cosas por falta de medicinas o por enfermedades que no pudieron ser tratadas mientras la ciudad estaba sitiada.

Antes de la guerra, Sievierodonetsk tenía unos 100.000 habitantes. Entre 12.000 y 13.000 permanecen en la ciudad, donde el 90% de los edificios están dañados, dijo el alcalde a The Associated Press.

Justo al sur de Sievierodonetsk, los voluntarios trabajaron para evacuar a la gente el viernes en medio de una amenazante banda sonora de sirenas de ataque aéreo y el estruendo de la artillería. Los reporteros de AP vieron a civiles ancianos y enfermos envueltos en camillas blandas y transportados lentamente por las escaleras de edificios de apartamentos en Bakhmut, una ciudad en el noreste de la provincia de Donetsk.

Svetlana Lvova, administradora de dos edificios en Bakhmut, trató de convencer a los residentes reticentes de que se marcharan, pero dijo que ella y su marido no evacuarían hasta que su hijo, que estaba en Sieverodonetsk, regresara a casa.

"Tengo que saber que está vivo. Por eso me quedo aquí", dijo Lvova, de 66 años.

El asedio de casi tres meses a Mariupol terminó la semana pasada, cuando Rusia reivindicó la ciudad por completo. La ciudad se convirtió en un símbolo de destrucción masiva y sufrimiento humano, así como de la determinación ucraniana de defender el país. Se teme que más de 20.000 de sus civiles hayan muerto.

Al parecer, *el puerto de Mariupol reanudó sus operaciones después de que las fuerzas rusas terminaran de retirar las minas en el mar de Azov* frente a la otrora ciudad. La agencia estatal de noticias rusa Tass informó de que *un buque con destino a la ciudad meridional rusa de Rostov del Don entró en el puerto marítimo de Mariupol a primera hora del sábado.*

Mientras tanto, la marina ucraniana dijo el sábado por la mañana que los barcos rusos "siguen bloqueando la navegación civil en las aguas de los mares Negro y de Azov" a lo largo de la costa sur de Ucrania, "convirtiéndolas en una zona de hostilidades".

La guerra en Ucrania ha provocado una escasez mundial de alimentos, ya que el país es un importante exportador de grano y otros productos básicos. *Moscú y Kiev han intercambiado culpas sobre cuál es el responsable de mantener los envíos atados, con Rusia diciendo que las minas marítimas ucranianas impiden el paso seguro.*

El servicio de prensa de las Fuerzas Navales ucranianas dijo en un post de Facebook que* dos porta misiles rusos "capaces de transportar hasta 16 misiles" estaban listos para actuar en el Mar Negro.* Dijo que sólo las rutas marítimas establecidas mediante tratados multilaterales podían considerarse seguras.

Los funcionarios ucranianos presionaron a las naciones occidentales para que les proporcionaran armas más sofisticadas y potentes, especialmente sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple.* El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos no quiso confirmar un informe de la CNN del viernes en el que se decía que la administración Biden se estaba preparando para enviar sistemas de cohetes de largo alcance a Ucrania.*

El embajador de Rusia en Estados Unidos calificó el sábado de "inaceptable" tal medida y pidió a la administración Biden que "abandone las declaraciones sobre la victoria militar de Ucrania".

Un post de Telegram publicado en el canal oficial de la embajada rusa citaba a Anatoliy Antonov, máximo diplomático de Moscú en Washington, diciendo que *"el bombeo de armas sin precedentes a Ucrania aumenta significativamente los riesgos de una escalada del conflicto".*

En Rusia, el sábado, *el presidente Vladimir Putin firmó una ley que eleva los límites de edad para los contratos del ejército ruso.* A partir de ahora, los contratistas podrán entrar en servicio hasta los 50 años y trabajar hasta que alcancen la edad legal de jubilación, que es de 65 años para los hombres y 60 para las mujeres.

Anteriormente, la legislación rusa establecía un límite de edad de 40 años para los rusos y 30 para los extranjeros para firmar un contrato inicial.

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia dijo que la armada rusa lanzó con éxito un nuevo misil hipersónico desde el Mar de Barents. *El ministerio dijo que el misil de crucero hipersónico Zircon, recientemente desarrollado, había alcanzado su objetivo a unos 1.000 kilómetros de distancia.

Si se confirma, el lanzamiento podría suponer un problema para las travesías de la OTAN en el Ártico y el Atlántico Norte. *El Zircon, descrito como el misil no balístico más rápido del mundo, puede ir armado con una ojiva convencional o nuclear, y se dice que es imposible de detener con los actuales sistemas de defensa antimisiles.*

Las afirmaciones de Moscú, que no pudieron ser verificadas inmediatamente, se produjeron una semana después de que el ministro de Defensa, Sergey Shoigu, anunciara que Rusia formaría nuevas unidades militares en el oeste del país en respuesta a las ofertas de Suecia y Finlandia para ingresar en la OTAN.

Putin celebró el Día anual de la Guardia de Fronteras felicitando a los miembros del servicio ruso.

*"Las tareas a las que os enfrentáis son especialmente importantes ahora, dada la presión política, económica e informativa sin precedentes que sufre nuestro país y el aumento de la capacidad militar de la OTAN justo en las fronteras de Rusia",* dijo Putin.

___

Karmanau informó desde Lviv, Ucrania. Andrea Rosa en Kharkiv, Ucrania, Andrew Katell en Nueva York y periodistas de AP en todo el mundo contribuyeron.


----------



## Von Rudel (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bueno,esque aqui a mi me habian vendido que los Rusos eran la ostia y que se plantaban en Lisboa si le salia de los huevos, pero resulta que occidente con unos cuantos javelins,unas cuantas piezas de artilleria, unos drones y los cojonazos de los ucranianos han frenado al 2º mejor ejercito del mundo.
> 
> Y efectivamente Ucrania va a quedar irreconocible,asi que la excusa de que los rusos no querian hacer daño y que solo iban a matar malvados nazis ya se va directamente por el sumidero.
> 
> Obviamente para los pro rusitos como tu la culpa es de Ucrania por no rendirse.




1- Los Rusos no han mandado todo lo que tenían solo estan combatiendo 145.000 hombres.

2-La operación esta siendo cuidadosa minimizando las bajas Ucranianas civiles.

3-Cualquier ejercito occidental sería incapaz con el stock de armamento actual de hacer una guerra por mas dos meses, se estan vaciando todas las reservas de armas de occidente.

4-Si Rusia moviliza toda su potencia de fuego Europa con 4 tanques no podria hacer nada. de Hecho supuestamente con los datos que dan todos los bandos, en occidente con estas cifras nos hubieramos quedado sin ningun carro de combate.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

*Ucrania - Frente Sur:*

-NE Kherson: nuevo intento de contraataque ucraniano entre Snigiryovka y Velikaya Aleksandrovka, cerca de Davidov Brod con sólo 10 tanques (¿108º brig. def. terr.?)
-Fuerzas rusas (11ª brigada VDV) los paralizaron con apoyo de artillería/FuerzaAérea






-El intento de contraataque de Ucrania cerca de la aldea de Davydov Brod, se llevó a cabo no a nivel de una compañía, sino de un grupo de batalla de batallón reforzado, compuesta por unidades de las 28º y 63º brigadas mecanizadas, 35º brigada de marinos.






-Objetivo principal ucraniano: establecer la cabeza de puente en la orilla derecha del río Ingulets y así crear las condiciones para un nuevo avance hacia Novaya Kakhovka para cortar la logística de las unidades rusas al norte de Kherson.
-Balance: 10 vehículos blindados ucranianos destruidos






*-Actualización del ataque Ukro:*

_*-Ayer, las AFU, con el apoyo de 15 tanques e infantería motorizada, se abrieron paso en la defensa rusa en el área de Davydov Brod en la región de Nikolaev. La RAF organizó una bolsa de fuego en el momento oportuno y rodeó la agrupación AFU. Perdieron 20 vehículos y unos 160 militantes.*


*-Los detalles son incompletos, pero Ucrania puede estar "probando las aguas" para su contraofensiva de Kherson. Un grupo de ataque logró penetrar profundamente en el área de Davydov-Brod, pero posteriormente fue rodeado y destruido por las fuerzas rusas. 100 muertos.*_


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> no puedes quitarle nada al que no tiene esa cosa que quieres quitarle
> 
> y lo que tu opines de la libertad me lo paso por el forro de los cojones porque no creo que haya mas de 2 docenas de españoles EN TOTAL que sepan lo que significa esa palabra, ya seria casualidad que tu fueras uno
> 
> ...



Hombre, no creo que lo que tu te pases o no por el forro importe mucho

Yo solo señalo lo que pienso, sin más

Vas a decidir tu sobre la vida de los demás, si hombre...una mierda


----------



## Castellano (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_



NET, NON, NEIN.

Esa es la contestación rusa para que no quede dudas


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> No va a haber nucleares. Ni de coña. Estableceria un peligroso precedente que no le interesa a ninguno de los paises implicados.



Evidentemente no, son sueños de un pajillero. Una nuke táctica implica mandar a tomar por culo el Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear y que al día siguiente, por lo menos, una cuarentena de países estén enriqueciendo uranio. En Europa tendrían nukes tácticas y estratégicas hasta Andorra y el Vaticano.


----------



## arriondas (28 May 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La propaganda rusa usa la tactica de hacerte creer que posicionarte al lado del pueblo ucraniano es hacerlo tambien a favor del NWO.De esta manera reclutan a debiles de mente para su causa y los usan como "idiotas utiles".
> 
> _"Si defiendes a Ucrania defiendes a Biden,a los LGTB,a la feminazis y blao blao blao"_
> 
> ...



Sobreestimáis mucho a Bezmenov, pero mucho. Muchos desprecian a su nación, porque admiran a...

...los EEUU. Lo he explicado hoy en otro hilo. Ninguna subversión kgbiana puede compararse a la mayor maquinaria mediática del planeta. Ni en sueños.


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania declara a kissinger terrorista
> 
> uuuuyyy zelensky estas jugando con fuego.... que no llegas al lunes maricon
> 
> ❗ Former US Secretary of State Henry Kissinger was included in the list of the Ukrainian website "Peacemaker" as "an accomplice in crimes against Ukraine." He was blamed for his speech at the forum in Davos



Creo que la momia de Kissinger no es lo que era, antes montaba golpes de estado en latinoamérica o sudeste asiático, o mandaba a presidentes del gobierno a una azotea mediante un atentado de falsa bandera.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

_Porkochenko lo sigue intentando_

Poroshenko intentó abandonar el país por segunda vez

En el mismo puesto de control - Rava-Russka en la región de Lviv. Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron: "Condujo hacia una línea en sentido contrario para evitar la cola y fue detenido por los patrulleros.

No perdemos la esperanza... Creemos que no es el último intento.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Arraki (28 May 2022)

Jihady Julián se lleva palos porque afirman que está pagado por Rusia. No es la primera vez que lo leo


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Obvio...la resolucion 1244 vuela por los aires la propia Carta de las Naciones Unidas.
> 
> Vlad lo sabe muy bien...y aplica la propia doctrina gusana, como potencia rival que es Rusia.
> Y si...LO APLICA MUCHO MEJOR.
> ...



El camarada @NS 4 ha dado en el clavo .
Podria decirse que la " Guerra " en Ucrania comenzo el 17 de Febrero de 2008 con la declaracion unilateral de Independencia de Kosovo
RUSIA Y SERBIA se opusieron , pero aun asi , salio adelante . El clapham recuerda ese dia ...
Estaba sentado en una chocolateria del Madrid de los Austrias tomandose un chocolate con churros .
Afuera habia un frio que pelaba . Los churros deliciosos , pero caros . Queria comprar un zulo , pero como leia burbuja no lo tenia claro asi que quedo con el vendedor para decirle que nanai , que se echaba patras .
Cuando fue a pagar la cuenta le llega un mensaje de su contacto armenia desde Moscu a su telefono Motorola V9 de tapa
_" clapham , Kosovo ha declarado la independencia de Serbia " _
El clapham se quedo horrorizado ( lleva asi 14 anos y 3 meses ) .
Entonces tuvo una vision : Rusia invadiria el Este de Europa empezando por Georgia . Entonces se hizo forero
Es verdad que entonces el clapham estaba en el lado oscuro y cobraba en shekels ( una miseria )
Hasta el 2014 que salio de Matrix y de la Brigada Golani ( era reservista )
Aquel dia el Zar pidio a Serdiukov un Mapa del Este de Europa , escala 1:50 mil y dibujo una raya roja sobre el ...
Le dijo a su entonces ministro de Defensa senalando en el map :
_" de aqui para alla , para ellos , pero esto_ ( poniendo la mano sobre Ucrania ) _algun dia sera nuestro_ "
CANDELA ...


----------



## Arraki (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_



Claro que sí y ya de paso que les de un fusil y unas granadas por las molestias.

Si esto es cierto la alta política está en la mierda


----------



## millie34u (28 May 2022)

joder con el panfleto apestoso de la sexta, poniendo la de los wolverines y luego la de pacific rim, solo les falta poner el himno yanqui en las cabeceras de sus ridículos noticieros. Lo más triste, el alto porcentaje de parroquianos que ni se coscan de esa propaganda bovina


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

OT


----------



## Teuro (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Odessa es el unico objetivo que haria montar a la Otan una contraofensiva total para evitar su cerco, primero liberaran la zona oriental del pais, paso a paso y esta guerra va para largo...



Creo que a día de hoy lo que es seguro es que Rusia no conquistará toda Ucrania, incluso creo que está descartada la conquista de Odesa, es segura la anexión de las dos provincias conquistadas, tal vez entren en negociaciones con alguna a cambio de que Ucrania firme un tratado que reconozca la conquistas rusas.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que a día de hoy lo que es seguro es que Rusia no conquistará toda Ucrania, incluso creo que está descartada la conquista de Odesa, es segura la anexión de las dos provincias conquistadas, tal vez entren en negociaciones con alguna a cambio de que Ucrania firme un tratado que reconozca la conquistas rusas.



Nadie sabe lo que pasara ni los mismos rusos, ni los mismos norteamericanos...


----------



## Arraki (28 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de los curas es de antes. Yo creo que donde se concentran más maricones hoy en día es en la política.



Y de ahora .... mientras no puedan tener una vida normal, seguirán mariconeando ....


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Se confirma que el de rusia era el segundo ejército del mundo. Y ojo porque el de Andorra podría ser el tercero.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se confirma que el de rusia era el segundo ejército del mundo. Y ojo porque el de Andorra podría ser el tercero.



tsss poca broma ya estan en segunda.


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> No sé si eres así de subnormal o te lo haces chaval.



A ver, falton a las 3...hay numerosos estudios sobre el tema...informate...por mucho que los silencien, estan ahi fuera...en la red.

Habla con algun sexologo-psicologo sobre esto...y luego bien desempanadito y despierto...vuelves a burbuja...Manolin...

Manolin no toques mas los cojones!!!
Que estamos hablando los mayores...


----------



## NS 4 (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_



Pero no los repatrio Ucrania???

O como era aquello???


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Los estadounidenses comenzaron esta "guerra de petroleros" con #Irán. El precio del petróleo aumentó a 119$/b. Ahora los ciudadanos de #EEUU (y la población mundial) pagarán el precio de la piratería estadounidense.

#Irán está enviando otro mensaje a los #EEUU: si no vendemos nuestro petróleo, ni una gota de petróleo cruzará el Golfo Pérsico (19% del consumo mundial).


----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

En Japon secuestraban mendigos y los mandaban p'a Fukushima ....


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Ucrania - Frente Sur:*
> 
> -NE Kherson: nuevo intento de contraataque ucraniano entre Snigiryovka y Velikaya Aleksandrovka, cerca de Davidov Brod con sólo 10 tanques (¿108º brig. def. terr.?)
> -Fuerzas rusas (11ª brigada VDV) los paralizaron con apoyo de artillería/FuerzaAérea
> ...



Eso serán las "cositas" del ego?


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *-Balance: 10 vehículos blindados ucranianos destruidos*
> _*- Perdieron 20 vehículos y unos 160 militantes.
> - 100 muertos.*_



Y sin fotos....

No sé Rick..... parece basura propagandística cochiorconazirrusa.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Os aconsejo no hacerlo, esa mina anticarro ya esta desactivada, le han quitado el cebador, lo que inicia la explosión por presión, así y todo jugar con el explosivo restante dando hachazos en la cubierta de plástico como que no y menos aun si la cubierta fuese metálica.







_Han desenroscado el conjunto que pone "Activating fuze well plug"_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

China firma un acuerdo bilateral con Samoa, el tercer acuerdo de este tipo que se firma en dos días mientras el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Wang Yi, realiza una gira por las naciones insulares del Pacífico Sur. Se espera que el acuerdo esté relacionado con las infraestructuras.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los mercenarios extranjeros capturados por la DPR van a ser ejecutados




opinion, deseo o conocimiento con causa?


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 May 2022)

Equipo ucraniano destruido y capturado.
@Ugolok_Sitha


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se acercan a Raigorodk

El humo negro se eleva sobre Raigorodok (en la carretera de Liman a Slavyansk). Ayer mismo se informó de que se habían producido combates en la zona.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## boyra (28 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Esto da luz verde para liquidar a Zelensky.
> 
> Ya no es útil a los intereses geoestratégicos de USA.



Zelensky está más muerto que Carrero, Gadaffi o Sadam Hussein, lo que pasa es que no lo sabe....

Los rusos están copiando procedimientos otanicos hasta las comas, y lo del palo en el culo para aviso a navegantes no se lo pierde Zerdensky ni en sueños.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

Tomar con muchas pinzas   

*Ha aparecido información en los medios de que los combates ya están cerca de Slavyansk, en el área de Rajgorodka.
*

De ser verdad las fuerzas rusas se encontrarían a unos 12-15 km. de los suburbios de Slavyansk






Después de tomar Lyman, las fuerzas rusas ya se han acercado al bastión ucraniano de Slavyansk. Primeros combates en progreso en Raigorodka en el río Silversky Donets. _(De ser cierto, han cruzado el Donets y las fuerzas ukras han retrocedido bastante)._ 


Lo que es cierto es que los civiles están siendo evacuados del pueblo (que también se escribe Raihorodok). Otro usuario de Twitter comenta que serian unidades de reconocimiento rusa en el área y que la artillería se encuentra muy activa por el sector.


----------



## boyra (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo no tengo miedo a lo que puedan hacer los rusos, me inquieta que los polacos ataquen Bielorrusia o Kaliningrado...



Descuida...no tienen cojones...Polonia es una provincia grande poco mas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_





Respuesta.
(Previsible enroque en que me quites las sanciones y luego vamos viendo)

PUTIN LES INFORMÓ QUE RUSIA ESTABA LISTA PARA AUMENTAR LA EXPORTACIÓN DE FERTILIZANTES Y PRODUCTOS AGRÍCOLAS SI SE LEVANTAN LAS SANCIONES - IFAX

PUTIN LE DIJO A MACRON Y SCHOLZ QUE RUSIA ESTABA LISTA PARA REANUDAR EL DIÁLOGO CON UCRANIA - IFAX CITES KREMLIN


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1072793




Olvidé poner contexto. Es captura de un artículo de La Vanguardia sobre unas palabras del menestro de guerra español respecto a la cumbre de la OTAN.

En otro párrafo, se daba por hecho que el Sahel se pondrá calentito y se reforzará el flanco sur europeo.
Sumando eso al hincapié en la inmigración ilegal, supongo que la copla va de la hambruna casi asegurada en África, entre otras cosas.



*Por cierto, si alguien quiere invitación a un grupo de Telegram donde ponen diariamente un mogollón de prensa española, europea y americana, además de revistas variadas, MP.*


----------



## boyra (28 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> opinion, deseo o conocimiento con causa?



Lógica aplastante, un mercenario no solo no vale nada, sino es mal ejemplo.

Supongo el que venga de algún servicio secreto cantará la traviata pero resto lo tienen jodió


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (28 May 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> joder con el panfleto apestoso de la sexta, poniendo la de los wolverines y luego la de pacific rim, solo les falta poner el himno yanqui en las cabeceras de sus ridículos noticieros. Lo más triste, el alto porcentaje de parroquianos que ni se coscan de esa propaganda bovina



Son los que irán al frente cuando toque hacerlo. 
Los mismos que se pusieron mascarilla y 3 pinchazos.
*Cuantos más mejor.*


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

joder sale un mensaje en mi movil con la geolocalizacion diciendome que he estado en jerson.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)

Como he visto que el post ha sido citado, comentar que ese sistema propuesto no funciona, la termodinámica es implacable y la entropía siempre tiende a aumentar.

Simplificado un poco lo que dice este señor es; tomamos agua de mar de la superficie y con una tubería la sumergimos a unos 700 metros de profundidad donde hay una cámara estanca con las membranas de "osmosis inversa", de esas membranas salen el agua dulce y el rechazo "agua más salada" así no gastas energía, pero:

1.- Has de subir 700 metros el agua dulce, por lo tanto necesitas una bomba de agua que de una presión de 70 bar o aprox. 70 atmosferas. para subirla y poder ser utilizada.
2.- Necesitas otra bomba para para sacar el rechazo, esa no tiene que ser de alta presión pues el rechazo ya tiene 70 bar, basta una bomba de 6 bar

El sistema podría tener ventaja ya que el rechazo de agua salobre es bastante mayor que el de agua dulce pero lo hace inviable el mantenimiento de las membranas y el transporte del agua dulce a la costa. Estamos hablando de 700 metros de profundidad.

La otra versión esta en subir el agua salada a una montaña de 700 metros de altura para después dejarla caer por una tubería hasta la cota cero y ahí colocar las membranas, es más fácil conectar la bomba de 70 bar directamente a las membranas y no subirla para después bajarla. El agua que baja no puede aprovecharse para crear energía porque produciría una perdida de carga o sea si se pone un generador de energía hídrica a 100 metros antes de la cota cero la presión resultante de salida ya no será los 70 bar necesarios sino menor y por ello mucho menos eficaz.

No existen duros a 4 pesetas.

Nota; la presión ejercida por una columna de 10 metros de agua es aproximadamente 1 bar.





La tecnologia de la desalacion - Lenntech


la desalacion es la separacion de la sal del agua para producir agua potable




www.lenntech.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

Añado esto, interesante el timelapse


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, pidieron el sábado al ruso Vladimir Putin que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que estaban escondidos dentro de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariupol y que Rusia tomó prisioneros.*_



Pero si el forero del pingüino dice que sólo habían 700 tíos en Azovstal.
El Olaf y el Macrón no se enteran de nada.


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi me da la impresión que a Rusia le conviene que Ucrania desparezca como nación. Es la diferencia entre anexionarse los territorios y tener una nación dividida durante décadas, en un "status quo" similar al del Sáhara Occidental ¡¡46 años!!. Si Ucrania sobrevive los territorios anexionados quedarán en un "limbo jurídico", si no sobrevive, en 10 años lo mismo ya nadie se acuerda de Ucrania. Por eso es posible que el "apaño" incluya que Polonia se quede con el oeste ucraniano y que sean los ucranianos los que sufran una "inmersión lingüistica", pero al polaco. Evidenemente para que esto ocurra Polonia "debería" pactar con Rusia y traicionar a "occidente" a cambio de algún centenar de miles de kilómetros cuadrados.
> De todas formas es muy política ficción, lo que está claro es que Rusia la ha cagado a base de bien metiéndose en una guerra que tiene muy mal cierre. Al final lo más probable es que tengan que convivir con una Ucrania Occidental, Rusia aislada de occidente, un conflicto enquistado en la ONU. Un desastre para Rusia.



La soberania es como el gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
Igual que no se puede estar " medio vivo " , ni " medio muerto " ,
O se esta vivo ...O se esta muerto ( muerto = no vivo )
Es Crimea territorio ruso ? Bueno , de facto si , pero como de iure es ucraniana , pues no 
Importa eso ? PUES SI . Porque del mismo modo , si Kosovo es de facto independiente , pero iure es territorio de Serbia la relacion entre el mundo y esos territorios es diferente segun se mire . La soberania es " onda " o " particula " dependiendo del observador
Entonces , como saber si el " gato " esta vivo o esta muerto ? No lo averigues .
El clapham sospecha que la soberania de iure ya no es importante , porque el paradigma ha cambiado .
La soberania , desde Kosovo , ya solo puede ser de facto .
Si un pais es " soberano " de iure , pero no puede defender su soberania " de facto " ese pais no es soberano .
Si Donetsk y Lugansk pueden separarse de Ucrania y unirse a Rusia , por que Leopolis y Volinia no pueden hacer lo mismo y unirse a Polonia si el Parlamento ucraniano da su consentimiento . Serian independientes de iure ( si Kiev da el OK )
pero no serian independientes de facto ( necesitan el OK de Rusia ) , por tanto ...si Leopolis y Volinia se integran en Polonia , serian territorio OTAN y por tanto estarian a salvo de los ataques rusos ? Volvemos al gato de Schrodinger . No lo averigues
El clapham cree que Occidente y Rusia ya se han repartido " de facto " Ucrania . Rusia atacara hasta donde ha pactado atacar
Y Occidente defendera hasta donde ha pactado defender .
La soberania de iure es mierda de gallina . 
Todo el mundo sabe que la capital unica e indivisible de Israel es Jerusalem aunque , de iure , es Tel Aviv .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

Sobre el tema petroleros:

_Para aquellos que preguntan, *ninguno de los dos petroleros griegos incautados por Irán están señalando AIS, pero ahora están en aguas iraníes.* Estamos monitoreando. *El barco que estamos observando atentamente es Ice Energy, el barco griego fletado por los EE. UU. para transferir petróleo iraní del tomador detenido Lana (ex-Pegas)*

Dado que lo más probable es que la incautación de Irán sea una represalia por la incautación del cargamento de Lana, parece que están buscando apalancamiento. Ice Energy aún no se ha movido a pesar de haber comenzado el STS a principios de esta semana.

También *vigile el Arco 1 frente a Croacia*. También espera una decisión sobre si descarga su carga que *supuestamente es una mezcla de Malasia, pero que se sospecha que es de origen iraní*.

_


----------



## Prophet (28 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Estos son los juguetitos destripainvasores que EEUU ha anunciado que ya están en Ucrania. Han dicho los rusos si esta semana van a luchar con las calandracas agarrás? o las llavarán sueltas?



Meanwhile in Severodonetsk...


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Putin ha hecho que el proyecto Europeo sea aún más sólido y se acelere la creación del ejército europeo y la inversión en renovables.

Rusia consiga o no sus objetivos se va a quedar como otra Venezuela, un país rico en recursos naturales pero con un pueblo empobrecido y controlado por unas élites mediocres. Podrán vender todo el gas y petróleo que quieran a terceros países pero solo les servirá para que no entre en bancarrota su país y pagar guerras innecesarias en lugar de convertirlo en una gran potencia económica.

Oportunidad perdida pero a los rusos parece que les gusta vivir bajo un yugo.


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> joder sale un mensaje en mi movil con la geolocalizacion diciendome que he estado en jerson.



Quizás al pulsar en los mapas de Ucrania por Google Maps, no?


----------



## Prophet (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @NS 4 ha dado en el clavo .
> Podria decirse que la " Guerra " en Ucrania comenzo el 17 de Febrero de 2008 con la declaracion unilateral de Independencia de Kosovo
> RUSIA Y SERBIA se opusieron , pero aun asi , salio adelante . El clapham recuerda ese dia ...
> Estaba sentado en una chocolateria del Madrid de los Austrias tomandose un chocolate con churros .
> ...



¿Por cuántos thanks el clapham despejará la incógnita dentro de los...?


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Quizás al pulsar en los mapas de Ucrania por Google Maps, no?



sera porque el ultimo sitio que he estado es en roquetas de mar.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> ¿Por cuántos thanks el clapham despejará la incógnita dentro de los...?



no nos ha dicho si la contacto armenia esta buena.


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

¿Qué fuman en el ABC?
¿Les dolió EKATERIMBURGO?

Putin va hacia una «derrota devastadora» y verá «uno de los fracasos más espectaculares de la historia contemporánea.










Putin va hacia una «derrota devastadora» y verá «uno de los fracasos más espectaculares de la historia contemporánea»


La resistencia del pueblo ucraniano ha asestado un golpe inesperado al líder ruso, prolongando la guerra mucho más allá de lo que el Kremlin esperaba




www-abc-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> sera porque el ultimo sitio que he estado es en roquetas de mar.



Joder habrás comido fritura de pescado viendo el Mediterráneo, no?


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joder habrás comido fritura de pescado viendo el Mediterráneo, no?



claro.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

cuando Cialensy vaya a negociar con putin que coño cambiara mira te cambio esto...... joder que coño le cambio???.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 May 2022)

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, expresó hoy que su país está "dispuesto" a ayudar a una exportación "sin trabas" de cereales de Ucrania y alertó del riesgo de una futura "desestabilización" en el conflicto por el envío de armas de Occidente, al dialogar por teléfono con su homólogo francés Emmanuel Macron y el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, que a su vez instaron a que haya "negociaciones serias" de paz.

"Rusia está dispuesta a ayudar a encontrar opciones para una exportación sin trabas de cereales, inclusive de cereales ucranianos procedentes de puertos ubicados en el mar Negro" indicó el Kremlin en un comunicado publicado al término de esta conversación telefónica, en un contexto de temores a una grave crisis alimentaria causada por la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania.

El presidente ruso, según el texto, "explicó con argumentos y basándose en datos concretos las razones reales que provocaron las dificultades con el suministro de alimentos", que son el resultado de "políticas económicas y financieras equivocadas de los países occidentales, así como "las sanciones antirrusas que ellos impusieron", consignó la agencia de noticias Sputnik.


Putin dijo a Macron y Scholz que está dispuesto a ayudar a sacar los cereales retenidos en Ucrania | Grupo La Provincia


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*El Rey recuerda a la sociedad ucraniana que sufre el ataque "injustificado y brutal" de Rusia.*
El Rey ha tenido este sábado, durante la celebración del *Día de las Fuerzas Armadas*, palabras de recuerdo para la sociedad ucraniana, que ha censurado que está sufriendo el "injustificado y brutal" ataque de *Rusia*.

*Felipe VI* ha presidido un brindis "por España" en el *Palacio de Congresos de Huesca* después del desfile militar que ha sacado a las calles de la ciudad a más de 3.000 miembros de las *Fuerzas Armadas* y la *Guardia Civil *junto a decenas de vehículos y aeronaves.

En sus palabras, el monarca ha apuntado que la celebración no puede hacer "ignorar" la guerra que se desarrolla "en las puertas de Europa". "Tenemos que recordar a la sociedad ucraniana que está sufriendo un ataque injustificado y brutal de *Rusia*", ha pedido. Informa Europa Press


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

"Krasnopol" destruye un grupo especial de las AFU

Los servicios de inteligencia revelaron la presencia de un grupo especial de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en uno de los asentamientos ocupados por los ucranianos de la RPD en la dirección de Limansk. Los artilleros rusos atacaron con munición corregida de Krasnopol, destruyendo al enemigo. Uno tuvo suerte: escapó aterrorizado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> De todas formas es muy política ficción, lo que está claro es que *Rusia la ha cagado a base de bien metiéndose en una guerra que tiene muy mal cierre*. Al final lo más probable es que tengan que convivir con una Ucrania Occidental, Rusia aislada de occidente, un conflicto enquistado en la ONU. Un desastre para Rusia.




¿ Pero es que tú piensas que "Rusia se metió" ?
A Rusia "la metieron" en esta guerra !!

Parece mentira la falta de perspectiva que dificulta ver que EE.UU. llevaba 8 años preparando a Ucrania para ser un "arpón" en contra de Rusia.

1) Ataque al Donbass
2) Si los rusos intervenían... apoyo de la NATO !! (justificado)
3) Ucrania ingresa en la NATO
4) Tropas y misiles norteamericanos en la frontera rusa.
5) "Casuales" enfermedades de todo tipo en Rusia con aves migratorias desde Ucrania (biolabs)
6) Llegado el caso Ucrania con "armas nucleares"

¿Es que no lo ves?

Rusia intentó por todos los medios EVITAR esto y, finalmente, tuvieron que apelar a defenderse arruinando los planes de EE.UU. en su contra.

¿De dónde sacas que "Rusia se metió en esta guerra"?


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

si van a negociar necesitan una victoria en algun sitio.


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2022)

¡Y qué no sentiría yo en la solitaria juventud, aquella en la que borracho y vencido acababa sentado sobre el poyo de alguna casa desconocida en la oscura madrugada, quizá acariciando a algún perro callejero que se acercaba, susurrándole casi entre lágrimas mis penas, qué no sentiría yo, repito, la primera vez que leí las "Noches blancas" de Dostoyevski!

Qué no sentiría yo...

Uno no llega a Dostoyevski por "Noches blancas" como uno no llega a Madrid cogiendo la carretera hacia Liverpool. Se llega a Dostoyevski por "Crimen y castigo", por Raskólnikov; y después de leído por un espíritu joven, por un corazón sensible hasta lo enfermizo, viene todo lo demás, pues difícil es no ir por el resto una vez que se ha leído esa historia. Rodion Romanovich para enemigos y policías; Rodia para el amigo, la madre y la hermana; Raskólnikov para todos aquellos que alguna vez en la vida, algunas veces en la vida, hemos sido presos de un alma tan cismática como la suya.

Recuerdo comprar las Obras Completas en una feria del pueblo. Era la última noche, mi hermano y yo habíamos acabado de trabajar en el bar y en compañía de un amigo nos dirigíamos hacia la diversión, a pilla esto y lo otro, cuando paré un momento en el puesto de libros para echar un vistazo.

- ¡Venga, Kufisto!
- ¡Un momento, joder!

Lo de todos los años. Ya me iba cuando alzando la vista vi en las estanterías cuatro tomos en tapa dura con su nombre en letras doradas. Pregunté el precio. Veinte mil pesetas. Llevaba encima quince mil, les saqué el resto a los otros dos, que se cagaron en mi calavera, y me fui para casa. A leer. A leer a Dostoyevski. El corazón me latía como cuando todavía más joven, casi un niño, pillaba una revista porno en el kiosko de ese tronchao que acabaron cerrando porque también pasaba chocolate.

Puede que aquella misma noche, seguro, leyera "Noches blancas" Cosa rara, recuerdo con toda lucidez mi empeño en leerlas cronológicamente. La primera era "Pobres gentes", que me supo a poco aún cuando fue la que le dio la fama instantánea, tal y como contaba la extensa introducción del gran Rafael Cansinos Assens. Quizá fuera por ese motivo la impresión que me produjo "Noches blancas", mucho peor recibida. Yo era ese tío. Mejor aún, yo me "sentía" como ese tío, pues no en vano (y aún hoy) recordaba aquella magnífica frase de "Crimen y castigo" tras el asesinato de la vieja: "...pues aunque estaba solo no podía sentirse solo" Joder.

Esta semana ha ido bien. El finde pasado me pasé un tanto de más pero bueno, lo superé y a otra cosa. El bar, la gimnasia, el saco de boxeo, los paseos con mis audiolibros de Nietzsche, Lovecraft y Howard, la alimentación, corto de fumar...bien. Con todo busqué algo más, por cambiar, en Spotyfi y me acordé de Dostoyevski aunque sin mucha esperanza pues, claro está, lo he probado muchas veces y apenas hay nada para esos novelones. Y para escuchar una versión reducida mejor pillo una revista porno y me hago una paja.

"Noches blancas, de Fedor Dostoyevski"

Era una tía la que hablaba. No me gustan las tías que hablan. No me entendáis mal, me encantan las tías, lo que más me gusta en esta vida es verlas bailar, pero oír su voz en una historia de alguien como Dosto...¡joder! La descargué. Y luego, al salir del bar, me la puse para el paseo.

Y cero coma me faltó para echarme a llorar. ¡Qué voz, qué dicción, qué sentimiento! "Noches blancas" necesita la voz de una mujer. Un hombre no puede leer en voz alta esa novela.


Y mientras esto me decía andaba en pantalón corto entre los hirientes campos de maleza ya casi quemada por el fuerte sol que te llevan a la carretera de los molinos, cruzando las vías del tren, pisando piedras de trenes, no de hombres, jodiéndome los muslos, las pantorrillas, las piernas, el alma, el espíritu.


Y allí arriba los molinos. Los cuatro molinos. Vamos para allá, ¡arriba!, que Dosto se viene abajo, que Nástenka acabará por irse con el otro, que llegará, no lo dudes, llegará.


Y llega. Y se va con él.


Y Dosto sabe que a pesar de todos sus juramentos jamás la volverá a ver.


Pero hasta el fin de los tiempos se quedó para él con sus cuatro noches blancas.


Cuatro noches blancas.


----------



## El Mercader (28 May 2022)

*Ex-jefe del servicio de inteligencia alemán: 

Alemania camina como un sonámbulo hacia la guerra total con Rusia, y estoy aterrorizado porque ningún político está diciendo nada en contra de esto.*

*"Alemania **tiene** 119 instalación militares americanas **en su** territorio" y por lo tanto la misma no **es** más que un **portaaviones** de Estados Unidos pero con ochenta millones de **habitantes**.

"Alemania está **poniendo** su seguridad en riesgo. Además, Alemania no tiene energía, ni fertilizantes, ni trigo.

Hans-Georg Maassen, who from 2012-18 was president of the Federal Office for the Protection of the Constitution, Germany’s domestic security agency, has warned that the country is “sleepwalking” into a direct military confrontation with Russia by delivering weapons to Ukraine.

Germany has around 119 American military installations on its soil, according to Maassen, which could be targeted by Moscow in case of war. He went on to liken Germany to an American “aircraft carrier with approximately 80 million natives” living aboard.*









Ex-German intel chief warns of war with Russia


The ex-boss of Germany’s domestic intelligence service warns that Berlin is “sleepwalking” into war with Russia by arming Ukraine




www.rt.com


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

ULTIMA HORA
RUSIA LEGALIZARA EL MATRIMONIO IGUALITARIO ENTRE ANIMALES ( SOLO PERROS )

La medida no convence al colectivo LGTB ruso porque , segun dicen , sigue manteniendo la discriminacion contra los humanos
pero ven la medida como un paso adecuado en la decision correcta . La medida , que ya ha sido aprobada por la DUMA rusa con la oposicion de los partidos comunista , zoologista y nacionalistas de Kamchatka sera firmada por Putin esta tarde
La primera " boda " sera entre Rocky ( un husky siberiano macho ) y Tito ( un doberman macho ) en Ekaterimburg
Rusia , en un " gesto " de reconciliacion hacia la UE ha levantado las sanciones a los miembros del Parlamento , Comision y Consejo Europeos para que asistan al enlace . Borrell , que iba de camino a Montevideo , ha cancelado su viaje a Argentina y Uruguay para asistir al enlace .
Su perrito Lolo sera el padrino de Rocky . Cristina ha enviado a los novios un ramo de huesos
El vocero del Kremlin , Peskov ha dicho que esta medida se ampliara a GATOS , LOROS y TORTUGAS ...
Buenas noticias para Tatiana y Yordanka , una pareja lesbica de tortugas que estan juntas desde la caida de Berlin , sorry , del muro de Berlin


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*Macron y Scholz piden a Putin que libere a los 2.500 combatientes de Azovstal.*
El presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, y el canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, han pedido este sábado a su homólogo ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que se habían refugiado en la acería de *Azovstal *en *Mariupol *y fueron hechos prisioneros por los rusos.

"El presidente de la República y la canciller alemana han pedido la liberación de unos 2.500 defensores de *Azovstal *hechos prisioneros de guerra por las fuerzas rusas", ha indicado la presidencia francesa tras un intercambio telefónico entre los tres mandatarios. Informa Afp


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

Los comentarios no son muy majos con la causa


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

os recuerdo que tb hay una cosa que se llaman tropas aerotransportadas....


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

os recuerdo que tb hay una cosa que se llaman tropas aerotransportadas....

y sobre tanques... helicoptero MI26 ....

TRANSPORTA TANQUES Y HASTA 90 SOLDADOS


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo no tengo miedo a lo que puedan hacer los rusos, me inquieta que los polacos ataquen Bielorrusia o Kaliningrado...



Pues le ponen a huevo que Rusia abra un corredor amplio y seguro a Kaliningrado o lo que le apetezca a la Federación. Creo que el Estado Mayor ruso debe tener decenas de planes ante esta contingencia y además creo que deben estar deseando que Polonia meta esa pata hasta el fondo.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

Al parecer se trata de unidades de infiltración y de reconocimiento sobre el terreno enemigo; todas las fuentes que consulto aún dan presencia ukra al otro lado del río Donets y las fuerzas rusas/aliadas se preparan para asaltar las últimas localidades y posiciones de Kiev. El humo, al parecer, se trata del fuego de artillería ruso y la respuesta ucraniana.

*En el frente nororiental el Ejército de Rusia y la milicia de Donetsk comenzaron a avanzar a través del bosque al sur de Lyman llegando a las afueras de los asentamientos de Shchurove, Staryi Karavan y Brusivka. Al mismo tiempo, las ciudades de Dibrova y Ozerne están siendo bombardeadas.*


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

El helicóptero más grande del mundo vuelve a surcar los cielos y será inalcanzable para los misiles


El helicóptero pesado Mi-26 volverá modernizado al Ejército ruso.




es.rbth.com


----------



## hikso (28 May 2022)

Olvídate, ese puente está destruido. Será artillería o un grupo pequeño. A Sloviansk la atacarán desde la carretera de Izyum. Desde Lyman solo apoyo con cañones.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*Scholz y Macron piden a Putin "negociaciones directas serias" con Zelenski.*
El canciller alemán *Olaf Scholz* y el presidente francés *Emmanuel Macron* han pedido el sábado, durante una entrevista telefónica con *Vladimir Putin*, "negociaciones directas serias" con el presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski*.

Durante una reunión de 80 minutos con el presidente ruso, los dos líderes "han insistido en un alto el fuego inmediato y en la retirada de las tropas rusas", según un comunicado de la cancillería alemana. *Macron *y *Scholz *"han pedido al presidente ruso negociaciones serias y directas con el presidente ucraniano y una solución diplomática al conflicto". Informa Afp


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Meanwhile in Severodonetsk...



Sáctamente


----------



## Tlistakel (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



torrejón, el robot con corazón


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Revisión de la cartografía de las SWOs en Ucrania (a 27.05.2022)
de kot_ivanov

https://geoworld.space/ukraine/









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

Rusos a la fresca en la pintoresca campiña ucrania (abstenerse de darle al play los que no quieran ver rusos a la fresca en la pintoresca campiña ucrania)


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ex-jefe del servicio de inteligencia alemán:
> 
> Alemania camina como un sonámbulo hacia la guerra total con Rusia, y estoy aterrorizado porque ningún político está diciendo nada en contra de esto.*
> 
> ...




ya para que quiere rusia la puta mierda de pais que es alemania

aqui lo que queremos es trigo . tierras raras y gas... y nucleares

nada mas


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os recuerdo que tb hay una cosa que se llaman tropas aerotransportadas....



se dice " aerogravitacionales " . Escribid bien , por favor ...


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Si Rusia fuera minimamente democrática y confiable podría ser una verdadera potencia. Tiene recursos cerca de Europa. Una alianza confiable entre UE y Rusia hubiese sido la leche... 

Pero, no han querido. Una pena.


----------



## chapuzator (28 May 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver, falton a las 3...hay numerosos estudios sobre el tema...informate...por mucho que los silencien, estan ahi fuera...en la red.
> 
> Habla con algun sexologo-psicologo sobre esto...y luego bien desempanadito y despierto...vuelves a burbuja...Manolin...
> 
> ...



Anormal, ve al psicólogo.


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No lo he visto por aquí, y me parece destacable en estos días en que el Zelenski está cazando brujas
> entre sus militares. También podría ser psyop, pero La información es corta y clara: hay rumores serios
> de que algunos oficiales ucranianos de alto rango están planeando asesinar al presidente Zelenski
> y están dispuestos a ser ayudados por las fuerzas especiales rusas.
> ...



Dios te lea, se teñirá el cielo de Europa con cohetes si ese hijo de puta es aniquilado


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Rusia no quiere una unión con la UE en beneficio de todos, Rusia quiere que la UE sea Rusia y esté bajo su mando.

Por eso no es viable dejar a los asesinos sueltos, por que las matanzas rusas no acabarían en Ucrania si pudieran seguirian hasta Portugal.

Es hora de poner a los rusos en su sitio y tratarlos como lo que son, un pais asesino y genocida.


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Fracasa la concentración antirrusa en Belgrado

Unos "vergonzosos" refugiados rusos y ucranianos intentaron celebrar una concentración antirrusa en Belgrado (ingenuo).

El evento no resultó como los organizadores esperaban. Apenas había gente. Según los residentes locales, la policía no estaba ni mucho menos del lado de los manifestantes.

Un grupo de manifestantes se dirigió hacia la embajada rusa. Como de costumbre, se cubrieron de niños, eso es lo que siempre hacen los ucranazis.

Llegaron a la embajada rusa... Se pusieron de pie y se fueron.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Honkler (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @NS 4 ha dado en el clavo .
> Podria decirse que la " Guerra " en Ucrania comenzo el 17 de Febrero de 2008 con la declaracion unilateral de Independencia de Kosovo
> RUSIA Y SERBIA se opusieron , pero aun asi , salio adelante . El clapham recuerda ese dia ...
> Estaba sentado en una chocolateria del Madrid de los Austrias tomandose un chocolate con churros .
> ...



Te leo y te escucho con el acento cubano que tiene mi señora, compatriota suya, creo


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Los soldados de las AFU y de la TRO local están siendo fuertemente atacados por los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que llegan en dirección a Slovyansk.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Rusia enviará 500 vehículos y 1.500 especialistas a la república popular de Donetsk para restaurar la infraestructura de transporte de la república.
La primera etapa consiste en restaurar cinco puentes y reparar 230 kilómetros de carreteras.
El ejemplo de Crimea y la construcción de la autopista federal de Tavrida se utilizó recientemente para demostrar cómo Rusia puede reconstruir las infraestructuras de transporte en un periodo de tiempo bastante corto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Los terroristas de la Armada ucraniana se han negado a liberar a los barcos extranjeros rehenes varados en los puertos ucranianos minados por la Armada.

_Ucrania ha respondido a la propuesta de Rusia de proporcionar corredores humanitarios a los barcos extranjeros varados en los puertos ucranianos.
- No seguiremos las reglas inventadas de un país agresor, vil asesino y merodeador. Ucrania es un Estado independiente, democrático y respetuoso de la ley que observa las normas del derecho internacional, incluido el derecho marítimo internacional", declaró el comandante de la marina ucraniana, el vicealmirante Oleksiy Neizhpapa._









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (28 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Dios te lea, se teñirá el cielo de Europa con cohetes si ese hijo de puta es aniquilado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072891



Tuvieron una oportunidad,
y la dejaron escapar.
Se hubieran ahorrado muertes.
Y también destrucción y (más) crisis.

Y decían de matar a Putin. Los rusos, claro, hubieran reaccionado poniendo a Pedro Sánchez. 
Panda de gilipollas. 
Hay que pensar, que leer más...más educación y menos ostias. 
Pero aquí tanto al gobierno como a las autonomías les interesa más que todo siga así.


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

Cómo sería un hashtag para aniquilar a Zelensky? Lo mismo llega a los soldados Ucros

#KillZelensky

#DeadZelensky


----------



## ATDTn (28 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Tuvieron una oportunidad,
> y la dejaron escapar.
> Se hubieran ahorrado muertes.
> Y también destrucción y (más) crisis.
> ...





"Hay una razón por la que la educación apesta, es la misma razón por la que nunca, nunca, nunca se arreglará. Nunca va a mejorar, no lo busques, sé feliz con lo que tienes. Porque los dueños de este país No quiero eso. Estoy hablando de los verdaderos dueños, ahora. Los verdaderos dueños, los grandes intereses comerciales ricos que controlan las cosas y toman todas las decisiones importantes. Olvídese de los políticos, son una irrelevancia. están allí para darle la idea de que tiene libertad de elección. No la tiene. No tiene elección. Tiene dueños. Ellos le pertenecen a usted. Poseen todo. Poseen todas las tierras importantes. Poseen y controlan las corporaciones. Hace tiempo que compraron y pagaron el Senado, el Congreso, las cámaras estatales, los ayuntamientos. Tienen a los jueces en sus bolsillos traseros. Y son dueños de todas las grandes compañías de medios, de modo que controlan casi todos los noticias e información que escuchas. Te tienen agarrado de las pelotas. Gastan miles de millones de dólares cada año cabildeo, cabildeo para conseguir lo que quieren. Bueno, sabemos lo que quieren; quieren más para ellos y menos para los demás.
Pero te diré lo que no quieren. No quieren una población de ciudadanos capaces de pensar críticamente. No quieren gente bien informada, bien educada, capaz de pensar críticamente. No les interesa eso. Eso no les ayuda. Eso va en contra de sus intereses. No quieren gente que sea lo suficientemente inteligente como para sentarse alrededor de la mesa de la cocina y darse cuenta de lo mal que los está jodiendo un sistema que los arrojó por la borda hace 30 malditos años.

¿Sabes lo que quieren? Trabajadores obedientes, personas que son lo suficientemente inteligentes para operar las máquinas y hacer el papeleo, pero lo suficientemente tontos como para aceptar pasivamente todos estos trabajos cada vez más de mierda con salarios más bajos, más horas, beneficios reducidos, el fin de las horas extras y la pensión que se desvanece. desaparece en el momento en que vas a recogerlo. Y, ahora, vienen por su Seguro Social. Quieren el puto dinero de tu jubilación. Lo quieren de vuelta, para poder dárselo a sus amigos criminales en Wall Street. ¿Y sabes algo? Lo conseguirán. Lo conseguirán todo, tarde o temprano, porque son los dueños de este maldito lugar. Es un gran club, y tú no estás en él. Tú y yo no estamos en el gran club." - George Carlin

"There's a reason education sucks, it's the same reason that it will never, ever, ever be fixed. It's never going to get any better, don't look for it, be happy with what you got. Because the owners of this country don't want that. I'm talking about the real owners, now. The real owners, the big wealthy business interests that control things and make all the important decisions. Forget the politicians, they're an irrelevancy. The politicians are put there to give you the idea that you have freedom of choice. You don't. You have no choice. You have owners. They own you. They own everything. They own all the important land. They own and control the corporations. They've long since bought and paid for the Senate, the Congress, the statehouses, the city halls. They've got the judges in their back pockets. And they own all the big media companies, so that they control just about all of the news and information you hear. They've got you by the balls. They spend billions of dollars every year lobbying, lobbying to get what they want. Well, we know what they want; they want more for themselves and less for everybody else.
But I'll tell you what they don't want. They don't want a population of citizens capable of critical thinking. They don't want well-informed, well-educated people capable of critical thinking. They're not interested in that. That doesn't help them. That's against their interests. They don't want people who are smart enough to sit around the kitchen table and figure out how badly they're getting fucked by a system that threw them overboard 30 fucking years ago.

You know what they want? Obedient workers, people who are just smart enough to run the machines and do the paperwork but just dumb enough to passively accept all these increasingly shittier jobs with the lower pay, the longer hours, reduced benefits, the end of overtime and the vanishing pension that disappears the minute you go to collect it. And, now, they're coming for your Social Security. They want your fucking retirement money. They want it back, so they can give it to their criminal friends on Wall Street. And you know something? They'll get it. They'll get it all, sooner or later, because they own this fucking place. It's a big club, and you ain't in it. You and I are not in the big club." - George Carlin


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

Melitopol es Rusia.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

OT chinorri.

¿Qué pensáis que puede ser esto?




Aquí detallan más.


H I Sutton - Covert Shores


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Cómo sería un hashtag para aniquilar a Zelensky? Lo mismo llega a los soldados Ucros
> 
> #KillZelensky
> 
> #DeadZelensky


----------



## Hao X (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no quiere una unión con la UE en beneficio de todos, Rusia quiere que la UE sea Rusia y esté bajo su mando.
> 
> Por eso no es viable dejar a los asesinos sueltos, por que las matanzas rusas no acabarían en Ucrania si pudieran seguirian hasta Portugal.
> 
> Es hora de poner a los rusos en su sitio y tratarlos como lo que son, un pais asesino y genocida.



Mas bien es al contrario. Es la UE la que quiere someter a Rusia y no tener una relacion comercial de socios justa.


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

Para lo que ha quedado Newtroll


----------



## No al NOM (28 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


>


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

Poroshenko PUERCOCHENKO intentó salir del país por segunda vez

Y en el mismo puesto de control - Rava-Ruska en la región de Lviv. Esto es informado por los medios de comunicación ucranianos: "Fui al carril que se aproxima para evitar la cola, y los patrulleros me detuvieron".

*Sin perder la esperanza… Creemos que este no es el último intento.*


----------



## Hal8995 (28 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como he visto que el post ha sido citado, comentar que ese sistema propuesto no funciona, la termodinámica es implacable y la entropía siempre tiende a aumentar.
> 
> Simplificado un poco lo que dice este señor es; tomamos agua de mar de la superficie y con una tubería la sumergimos a unos 700 metros de profundidad donde hay una cámara estanca con las membranas de "osmosis inversa", de esas membranas salen el agua dulce y el rechazo "agua más salada" así no gastas energía, pero:
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto. 

Sí hay una forma sin energía mas que la del sol el cual evapora el agua de un recipiente y arriba pones un plástico blanco el cual condensa unas gotitas que transitan por el plástico hasta recogerlas. Esto se usa creo en supervivencia pero el rendimiento es mínimo.

Hay tb los cazadores de nieblas , en Perú p ej, son mallas de plástico con rejilla fina y ahi condensa la niebla. Con 20 m2 obtienes wl agua para una vivienda.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Ucrania - Frente Sur:*
> 
> -NE Kherson: nuevo intento de contraataque ucraniano entre Snigiryovka y Velikaya Aleksandrovka, cerca de Davidov Brod con sólo 10 tanques (¿108º brig. def. terr.?)
> -Fuerzas rusas (11ª brigada VDV) los paralizaron con apoyo de artillería/FuerzaAérea
> ...



Ya los mandan directamente al matadero ¿pero que esperaban hacer con 15 tanques, conquistar Jersón?
No me extraña los videos de las tropas ucranianas amotinándose.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¡Y qué no sentiría yo en la solitaria juventud, aquella en la que borracho y vencido acababa sentado sobre el poyo de alguna casa desconocida en la oscura madrugada, quizá acariciando a algún perro callejero que se acercaba, susurrándole casi entre lágrimas mis penas, qué no sentiría yo, repito, la primera vez que leí las "Noches blancas" de Dostoyevski!
> 
> Qué no sentiría yo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


>



Gracias. Me hacía falta.


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ya los mandan directamente al matadero ¿pero que esperaban hacer con 15 tanques, conquistar Jersón?
> No me extraña los videos de las tropas ucranianas amotinándose.



Ahora mismo, Zelensky es la mejor arma rusa.


----------



## Epicii (28 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La soberania es como el gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
> Igual que no se puede estar " medio vivo " , ni " medio muerto " ,
> O se esta vivo ...O se esta muerto ( muerto = no vivo )
> Es Crimea territorio ruso ? Bueno , de facto si , pero como de iure es ucraniana , pues no
> ...



Desde 1945, la soberanía es el arma nuclear...

Si tienes armas nucleares tus fronteras son concretas, si no las tienes son una linea en el mapa, que depende del reconocimiento de otros...

Por cierto China las debe estar fabricando a triple turno como churros, para dibujar sus nuevas fronteras en el pacifico las van a necesitar


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Me parto con algunos de este hilo. Quieren que la guerra acabe y la única opción que proponen es que Ucrania se rinda u occidente deje de ayudarla para que Rusia gane rápido.


----------



## frangelico (28 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como he visto que el post ha sido citado, comentar que ese sistema propuesto no funciona, la termodinámica es implacable y la entropía siempre tiende a aumentar.
> 
> Simplificado un poco lo que dice este señor es; tomamos agua de mar de la superficie y con una tubería la sumergimos a unos 700 metros de profundidad donde hay una cámara estanca con las membranas de "osmosis inversa", de esas membranas salen el agua dulce y el rechazo "agua más salada" así no gastas energía, pero:
> 
> ...


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

Entre esas historias, la que me resulta más emotiva fue la de los 3 buzos de Chernobyl.
Tras la fusión del reactor los bomberos se afanaban en enfriarlo a pesar de los altísimos niveles de radiación. Pero bajo el reactor estaban las piscinas encargadas de la refrigeración del mismo cuyo nivel de agua subió alarmantemente a causa de la cantidad de agua empleada por los bomberos en apagar el reactor.

El combustible del reactor se había fundido y esa lava altamente radiactiva se desplazaba, cada vez más cerca del agua de las piscinas. Si llegasen a juntarse, la violenta explosión contaminaría de radiación toda Europa, mucho más de lo que ya había hecho. Europa quedaría inhabitable . No funcionaban los sistemas automáticos de vaciado y había que vaciar las piscinas metiéndose en aquella sopa altamente radiactiva.

Tres voluntarios se ofrecieron, los dos primeros eran ingenieros nucleares Alexei Ananenko y Valeriy Bezpalov. A ellos se sumó Boris Baranov.
Consiguieron completar su misión, aunque la enorme cantidad de radiación recibida les causó la muerte días después.

Podéis encontrar varios relatos de este hecho en la red, quizás el más ameno sea este. Espero que os guste a los más jóvenes que no conozcais esta historia real que sucedió y que todos deberíamos conocer, porque todos los europeos les debemos la vida: Los tres superhéroes de Chernóbyl.

Y estos son sus rostros:

Alexei Ananenko y Valeriy Bezpalov:






Boris Baranov


----------



## NPI (28 May 2022)

Eran mercenarios colombianos los ejecutores de Gadafi


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ya los mandan directamente al matadero ¿pero que esperaban hacer con 15 tanques, conquistar Jersón?
> No me extraña los videos de las tropas ucranianas amotinándose.



Una minivictoria mediatica, como cuando atacaron la isla de la serpiente. Les valen tablas, luego ya se encargan los medios , y tambien los tontos todo hay que decirlo de agrandar la supuesta victoria.

Tienen los satelites de la OTAN, habran detectado una zona debil entre unidades y sacrifican unos pocos ( el ucraniano esta barato para ellos ) a ver si suena la flauta.

Atacar no es lo mismo que defender y los rusos tiene superioridad aeres, tambien tienen satelites, y más artilleria y carros. Pueden hacer una defensa flexible que parece que es lo que han hecho y machacarlos con minimas perdidas.

---------

El tema de no destruir los puentes se nota. Una parte de los suministros los interceptan, pero llegan cosas a la linea del frente. Lo que luego tendra un coste en sangre.









В ЛНР уничтожена австралийская бронемашина Bushmaster


В ЛНР в районе Триполья у Попасной был уничтожен поставленный из Австралии на Украину бронеавтомобиль Bushmaster. Первая машина этого типа уничтоженная в ходе проведения специальной военной операции.




anna-news.info





Blindaro australiano destruidos por las milicias de Lugansk.

De todas formas son vehiculos antiguerrilla. Yo sinceramente preferiria ir a pie. Son altisimos, y la cantidad de carros y antitanques por km2 de frente es brutal. Lo deben ver desde kilometros de distancia.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Gracias. Me hacía falta.



A mí me gustan en general tus escritos, pero es que con Fiodor me tocas la fibra.
Siempre ha estado en momentos importantes de mi vida....
También llegué hasta él con Crimen y Castigo, a los 24 años. Recuerdo llevarlo a mi primer viaje en solitario, leerlo en jardines y plazas. Y las Noches Blancas es un cuento precioso y triste.
No hay alma sensible que no se refleje en sus páginas.
Tolstoi es otro gigante, pero sólo Dostoievski tiene esa sensibilidad que le hace diferente y que muy pocos han igualado, tal vez nuestro Cervantes con su caballero de La Mancha, deduzco por cierto que eres de allí o tienes raíces familiares....


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Entre esas historias, la que me resulta más emotiva fue la de los 3 buzos de Chernobyl.
> Tras la fusión del reactor los bomberos se afanaban en enfriarlo a pesar de los altísimos niveles de radiación. Pero bajo el reactor estaban las piscinas encargadas de la refrigeración del mismo cuyo nivel de agua subió alarmantemente a causa de la cantidad de agua empleada por los bomberos en apagar el reactor.
> 
> El combustible del reactor se había fundido y esa lava altamente radiactiva se desplazaba, cada vez más cerca del agua de las piscinas. Si llegasen a juntarse, la violenta explosión contaminaría de radiación toda Europa, mucho más de lo que ya había hecho. Europa quedaría inhabitable . No funcionaban los sistemas automáticos de vaciado y había que vaciar las piscinas metiéndose en aquella sopa altamente radiactiva.
> ...



Su historia es impresionante y precisamente la conocí en este foro hace muchos años como lector no registrado.
El último servicio de la unión Soviética a la humanidad. Honor a los héroes.


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 May 2022)

* Rusia amenaza con una "escalada" del conflicto si EEUU envía
sistemas multicohete.
* Zelenski dice que los líderes mundiales "se están preparando"
ante posibles ofensivas con armas nucleares o químicas.
* En la provincia de Luganks hay 10.000 soldados rusos.
* Rusia traslada tropas desde Crimea hasta Zaporiyia.
* Francia y Alemania urgen a Rusia permitir la salida de cereales.
* Macron y Scholz urgen a Putin a volver a las negociaciones.
* Putin elimina la edad máxima de reclutamiento para el ejercito.
* Scholz acusa a Putin de violar el "orden de paz" surgido tras la II
Guerra Mundial.
* La dependencia de la UE de la energía rusa sera CERO para el 1 de
Septiembre de 2022.
* Irán se incauta de dos petroleros griegos en el Golfo Pérsico.


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

Son sus costumbres...


----------



## Artedi (28 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La embajada rusa en Tallin interpretó canciones de guerra en respuesta a los piquetes rusófobos
> 
> Nuestros diplomáticos colocaron altavoces en el balcón y pusieron música de guerra soviética, lo que enfureció a los rusófobos locales. Tarmo Kruuzimäe, jefe del Partido de la Unidad Nacional de Estonia, se quejó del volumen, ya que para emitir canciones a más de 100 decibelios se necesita un permiso del Reichskommissariat.
> 
> ...



Estuve el mes pasado delante de esta misma valla. Es un montaje absolutamente teatral y orquestado. Tuve la tentación de colgar un contramensaje, pero vi que hay un coche de policia permanentemente vigilando, imagino que para impedir que nadie perturbe el "decorado". Realmente comprendo a los de la embajada con la música.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*Algunos de los países que impusieron sanciones contra Rusia ayudan a Moscú a eludir la mayoría de ellas, dice Zelenski.*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha dicho que Rusia ha eludido la mayoría de las sanciones internacionales debido a la falta de una posición mundial unida contra su invasión de Ucrania.

Zelenski afirmó que algunos de los países que impusieron sanciones contra Rusia estaban al mismo tiempo ayudando a Moscú a eludir la mayoría de ellas.

"Por eso, lamentablemente, no vemos que las sanciones hayan ejercido mucha presión sobre Rusia", dijo Zelenski a los estudiantes de la Universidad de Stanford en un mensaje de vídeo.

El líder ucraniano instó a los líderes mundiales a imponer sanciones a Moscú, diciendo que es el "arma adecuada contra Rusia". Su discurso formó parte de un discurso especial en vídeo dirigido a los estudiantes de la Universidad de Stanford, en California, informa Afp.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Una minivictoria mediatica, como cuando atacaron la isla de la serpiente. Les valen tablas, luego ya se encargan los medios , y tambien los tontos todo hay que decirlo de agrandar la supuesta victoria.
> 
> Tienen los satelites de la OTAN, habran detectado una zona debil entre unidades y sacrifican unos pocos ( el ucraniano esta barato para ellos ) a ver si suena la flauta.
> 
> ...



Pero es que además estas maniobras esquizoides les vienen de Puta madre a los rusos. Pa que avanzar si vienen directos hasta el muro? 

Seguro segurísimo que si fueran gusanos los que mandan a la trituradora los iban a lanzar con 15 tanues y sin superiord aérea, vamos ni el frente occidental eran tan hijo putas los anglos con sus esclavos de las colonias, jajaja 

Les sudan la polla los ukros a los genocidas estos


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A mí me gustan en general tus escritos, pero es que con Fiodor me tocas la fibra.
> Siempre ha estado en momentos importantes de mi vida....
> También llegué hasta él con Crimen y Castigo, a los 24 años. Y las Noches Blancas es un cuento precioso y triste.
> No hay alma sensible que no se refleje en sus páginas.
> Tolstoi es otro gigante, pero sólo Dostoievski tiene esa sensibilidad que le hace diferente y que muy pocos han igualado, tal vez nuestro Cervantes con su caballero de La Mancha, deduzco por cierto que eres de allí o tienes raíces familiares....



Soy manchego. De la auténtica Mancha, de Ciudarreal, de un pueblo de Ciudarreal que es mejor que Ciudarral. Me leí el Quijote cuando dejé de estudiar. Apenas tenía diecisiéis año. Lloré como un subnornal cuando lo mataron de camino a Barcelona, porque fui allí donde don Quijote murió: "Dulcimea del Tobosos es la mujer ma grande delUnivrso y no está bien que mi flaqueza..." ¡Qué me vas a contar!


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Ucrania se va a quedar sin soldados y entonces Rusia avanzará lo que quiera. No sé si matarán a Zelenski o saldrá del país.


----------



## NPI (28 May 2022)

Llegan 900 millones de dólares de "ayudas" a los "refugiados ucranianos" de un total de 50.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Soy manchego. De la auténtica Mancha, de Ciudarreal, de un pueblo de Ciudarreal que es mejor que Ciudarral. Me leí el Quijote cuando dejé de estudiar. Apenas tenía diecisiéis año. Lloré como un subnornal cuando lo mataron de camino a Barcelona, porque fui allí donde don Quijote murió: "Dulcimea del Tobosos es la mujer ma grande delUnivrso y no está bien que mi flaqueza..." ¡Qué me vas a contar!



Yo lo leí en el verano de 3 de BUP, después de haber leído fragmentos y estudiarlo en literatura aquel curso. Si no me equivoco tenía 17. En septiembre cambié de instituto y mi vida también cambió para siempre. 

Volví a leerlo entre marzo y abril de 2020. No te digo nada y te lo digo todo....


----------



## Anti globalista (28 May 2022)

Madremia, como han lanzado un intento de salir del cerco?  los han aniquilado a todos, 15 tanques + 10 vehículos 

eso son cosas de Zerdensky? enviarlos a la muerte segura, primero superar el cerco y luego la aviación, menudo psicópata


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Poroshenko PUERCOCHENKO intentó salir del país por segunda vez
> 
> Y en el mismo puesto de control - Rava-Ruska en la región de Lviv. Esto es informado por los medios de comunicación ucranianos: "Fui al carril que se aproxima para evitar la cola, y los patrulleros me detuvieron".
> 
> *Sin perder la esperanza… Creemos que este no es el último intento.*


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo lo leí en el verano de 3 de BUP, después de haber leído fragmentos y estudiarlo en literatura aquel curso. Si no me equivoco tenía 17. En septiembre cambié de instituto y mi vida también cambió para siempre.
> 
> Volví a leerlo entre marzo y abril de 2020. No te digo nada y te lo digo todo....



El Quijote es un libro que siempre está ahí, contigo, en los molinos. Pero Dotoyevski es en vena. ¿Yo, un manchego, en las espaldas de un ruso? sí. Sí.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ex-jefe del servicio de inteligencia alemán:
> 
> Alemania camina como un sonámbulo hacia la guerra total con Rusia, y estoy aterrorizado porque ningún político está diciendo nada en contra de esto.*
> 
> ...



Mercader, muchas gracias por poner al menos los titulares de la noticia. Como sabes, en España hay censura y no podemos ver nada de Rt. la verdad, da bastante rabia cuando clikamos a las noticias censuradas y no podemos ver nada.

Muchas gracias y pediría al resto de foristas que colgais noticias que están censuradas en España, que al menos copiéis los titulares o un párrafo para saber de qué van. Gracias a todos


----------



## dabuti (28 May 2022)

RATA abandona barco.









El expresidente ucraniano Poroshenko denuncia que se le impide salir del país


El expresidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko acusó este sábado a las autoridades de impedirle salir del país por motivos políticos, después de que se le vetase dos veces el paso de la frontera con Polon




www.efe.com


----------



## la mano negra (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ucrania se va a quedar sin soldados y entonces Rusia avanzará lo que quiera. No sé si matarán a Zelenski o saldrá del país.



He tratado con algunos ucranianos y son muy zoquetes . No sé cómo no se han rebelado ya contra un tipo tan insidioso como es Zelensky.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT chinorri.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis que puede ser esto?
> 
> ...



El ojo de Sauron del imperio del mal


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Mas bien es al contrario. Es la UE la que quiere someter a Rusia y no tener una relacion comercial de socios justa.



En cuanto a las relaciones comerciales nunca ha habido una sola queja de Rusia...Es más, quizá lo que se debería plantear a nivel mundial es la manera en la que se toman decisiones, no pudiendo ser estas en ningún caso unilaterales, cuando se trata de terceros países.
Si es cierto que llegar a ese acuerdo es una quimera, pero el problema no está en las relaciones comerciales, ni nunca lo han estado
No sé, me da la sensación de que cualquier argumento "sirve" para, al fin y al cabo, defender un estado que tiene al mismo presidente desde hace más de 20 años....¿Entendemos de qué estamos hablando? ¿quisieramos "transportar" algo similar en la UE o en otros países?
Creo que cualquier cosa que se base en decisiones unilaterales está mal, lo haga quien lo haga, dime, qué mecanismo podemos usar para que eso no ocurra? o dejamos que sean los intereses solo de Rusia los que manden en la UE? (o los de un solo país, el que sea)

Es que no entiendo qué estáis defendiendo algunos, si forofismo o una idea de estado o solo "hacer de rabiar a otros", no lo comprendo


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 May 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si Rusia fuera minimamente democrática y confiable podría ser una verdadera potencia. Tiene recursos cerca de Europa. Una alianza confiable entre UE y Rusia hubiese sido la leche...
> 
> Pero, no han querido. Una pena.


----------



## Remequilox (28 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ya los mandan directamente al matadero ¿pero que esperaban hacer con 15 tanques, conquistar Jersón?
> No me extraña los videos de las tropas ucranianas amotinándose.



Es similar a la "ofensiva" de la semana pasada en Zaporiyia.
Un ataque de tentativa, en una zona aparentemente desguarnecida, a ver que sucede.....
Si sale bien, tendrás un par de días de titulares, y algún generalote se colgará otra medalla. Si sale mal, total, aparte de unos pocos blindados y unos cuantos soldados, no pierdes nada. Te quedas como estabas (eso sí, el desprecio a la vida ajena y a los medios propios demuestra ser tremendo).
Me recuerda lo de la Colina de las hormigas de Senderos de Gloria.
Ataque suicida sin ningún propósito ni objetivo relevante, que solo cuesta vidas humanas, a mayor gloria de algún alto mando.


----------



## Anti globalista (28 May 2022)

Los lideres huyen y mientras hablan de que van a recuperar el donbass jajajajaj


----------



## ussser (28 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Maria Zajarova milfaza.
> ....



Poderío.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*España envía misiles antiaéreos a Letonia en su compromiso "total" con la OTAN.


España* refuerza su papel en la *OTAN* y desplegará *100 militares* más en *Letonia*, frente a la frontera de *Rusia*. También enviará al país báltico una batería de seis misiles de defensa antiaéreos, ha confirmado la ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, que ha subrayado que "el compromiso con la *Alianza Atlántica* es total". Además, ha promocionado la "máxima disponibilidad" del *ejército español *para reforzar las *misión de disuasión* que la coalición lleva a cabo en la zona, las cuales se han potenciado por la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Pues tiene razón, una relación de igual a igual entre Europa y Rusia hubiese sido lo deseable


----------



## Harman (28 May 2022)

Decenas de militantes del TRS eliminados en Lysychansk

No hace mucho, los medios de comunicación rusos informaron de la destrucción del emplazamiento de los criminales nazis en Lysychansk.

En respuesta, la propaganda ucraniana afirmó que los misiles rusos habían matado a "gente pacífica" escondida en los sótanos.

Sin embargo, el jefe del OVA de Luhansk, Gaidai, zanjó la polémica:

"En Lisichansk, un ataque aéreo destruyó el edificio de un cine. No hubo víctimas", dijo Gaidai, jefe del OVA de Luhansk.

Pues bien, ahora está claro: el misil ruso dio en el blanco y allí no había civiles.

❕ Pero el número exacto de nazis bajo los escombros tendrá que ser determinado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cuando entren en la ciudad.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (28 May 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ** Rusia amenaza con una "escalada" del conflicto si EEUU envía*
> sistemas multicohete.
> * Zelenski dice que los líderes mundiales "se están preparando"
> ante posibles ofensivas con armas nucleares o químicas.
> ...



USA no es capaz de aguantarse. En nivel de sus dirigentes actuales no da para más. Tarde o temprano Rusia tendrá que 'escalar' con USA para impedir que eliminen impunemente sus tropas. Y en ese momento, a rezar todos porque la cosa puede acabar de cualquier manera.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues tiene razón, una relación de igual a igual entre Europa y Rusia hubiese sido lo deseable



Y que le vas a pedir al cabo chusquero?si es tontorron incluso antes de nacer.....


----------



## ussser (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De Reuters.
> Cómo puede cambiar la retórica en cuestión de días, es acojonante.
> 
> *Ucrania necesita enfrentarse a la realidad y hablar con Putin, dice Zelenskiy*
> ...



Yo, de ser Putin, no me reúno con zelensky, ni de coña. Conversaciones de paz las que quiera. Es una marioneta y lo único que quiere es una foto de igual a igual con Putin. Para eso tiene que volver a nacer o borrar unos años de historia.


----------



## ATDTn (28 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Yo, de ser Putin, no me reúno con zelensky, ni de coña. Conversaciones de paz las que quiera. Es una marioneta y lo único que quiere es una foto de igual a igual con Putin. Para eso tiene que volver a nacer o borrar unos años de historia.



Está acabado, o en el otro lenguaje
Amortizado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> Los lideres huyen y mientras hablan de que van a recuperar el donbass jajajajaj



Espero que a chocolatero lo entrullen bien después de la ha hecho, ¿cuanta gente a matado el soplapollas este?


----------



## Anti globalista (28 May 2022)

ahora si que el tiempo corre en contra de Zelensky y Rusia encantada y ralentizando al máximo

acabará muerto, ya no tengo duda


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En lisichansk brindan por tí pingüinín


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y que le vas a pedir al cabo chusquero?si es tontorron incluso antes de nacer.....



Claro como si tus amos lo fueran a permitir, lamepiratón


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro como si tus amos lo fueran a permitir, lamepiratón



Chupame un cojon.....chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon.....chusquero de mierda.....



Ya te lo lame cuca gamarra en petit comité gaviotón


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

El Presidente de Rusia Vladímir #Putin: El interés de los países extranjeros hacia la Unión Económica Euroasiática está creciendo. Una integración permitirá a las economías de los países miembros de la #UEE hacerse más fuertes y independientes.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ya te lo lame cuca gamarra en petit comité gaviotón



Que vá...me la lame tu mami cuca....como ya quedó claro....chusquero de mierda....


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues tiene razón, una relación de igual a igual entre Europa y Rusia hubiese sido lo deseable



La pregunta a eso es:


Deseable para quién? 

Despeja la x


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

@DOGDEGA

Los combatientes de los "Bravos", que asaltaron Krasny Liman, envían saludos a la Brigada Especializada 79, que se “reubicó” en dirección oeste con tanta rapidez que abandonó los mapas del Estado Mayor en el cuartel general. Dyakuёmo, como dicen, para encajar.








The fighters of the “O” group send greetings to the Deputy Minister of Defense of Ukraine Anna Malyar, who believes that Liman has not yet been taken and the fighting continues in the city. ) 








Liman


----------



## ZHU DE (28 May 2022)

Pobres refugiados ukros


----------



## JoséBatallas (28 May 2022)

@RALee85

Photos of two new "serial" Su-57 fighters bort number red 53 (RF-81777) and 54 (RF-81778) at the Tolmachevo airport in Novosibirsk.


----------



## frangelico (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pobres refugiados ukros



Vienen los mejores, los que se han quedado cómo serán.


----------



## Hao X (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En cuanto a las relaciones comerciales nunca ha habido una sola queja de Rusia...Es más, quizá lo que se debería plantear a nivel mundial es la manera en la que se toman decisiones, no pudiendo ser estas en ningún caso unilaterales, cuando se trata de terceros países.
> Si es cierto que llegar a ese acuerdo es una quimera, pero el problema no está en las relaciones comerciales, ni nunca lo han estado
> No sé, me da la sensación de que cualquier argumento "sirve" para, al fin y al cabo, defender un estado que tiene al mismo presidente desde hace más de 20 años....¿Entendemos de qué estamos hablando? ¿quisieramos "transportar" algo similar en la UE o en otros países?
> Creo que cualquier cosa que se base en decisiones unilaterales está mal, lo haga quien lo haga, dime, qué mecanismo podemos usar para que eso no ocurra? o dejamos que sean los intereses solo de Rusia los que manden en la UE? (o los de un solo país, el que sea)
> ...



Si estás en ese punto es demasiado largo lo que habría que explicarte para que lo entiendas. Busca info sobre el NWO, los presidentes aquí son lo de menos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 May 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

*El cisma de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania fue reclamado por las bases, afirma su portavoz.*
La rama de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania que estaba todavía afiliada a la égida de Moscú y que rompió sus lazos con el patriarca ruso afirmó que no podía mantener su silencio frente a la connivencia entre el líder religioso y el Kremlin, afirmó el sábado su portavoz.

El obispo Kliment recibió a AFP en la Laure des Grottes de Kiev, un imponente monasterio con paredes blancas y cúpulas doradas, donde reinaba la calma a pesar de la revolución que agita la Iglesia Ortodoxa ucraniana.

La víspera decidió romper definitivamente todos los lazos con Rusia después de siglos de historia común, debido a un profundo desacuerdo con su patriarca sobre la guerra en Ucrania.

"Condenamos y nos disociamos de los comentarios sobre la agresión rusa en Ucrania realizados por el patriarca Kirill", el jefe de la Iglesia rusa, declaró el religioso ucraniano.

"El mandamiento "No matarás" no puede tener otra interpretación (...) y es difícil comprender las justificaciones o el silencio del patriarca moscovita sobre la tragedia actual", añadió.


----------



## vettonio (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si van a negociar necesitan una victoria en algun sitio.



En Las Ardenas.


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La pregunta a eso es:
> 
> 
> Deseable para quién?
> ...



Yo pienso en lo deseable para mi y para lo que me rodea...no sé en qué piensas tu...
Yo, desde luego, lo que quiero es un mundo donde las cosas funcionen a través de una libre cooperación, no a través de "yo tengo armas nucleares, así que se hace lo que yo diga"
No sé, es fácil comprenderlo, igual que te alejas de ese amigo que no hace más que enfadarse cuando no se sale al sitio que a él le gusta y es incapaz de adaptarse a los demás
Al menos a mi, no me gusta la gente así


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Si estás en ese punto es demasiado largo lo que habría que explicarte para que lo entiendas. Busca info sobre el NWO, los presidentes aquí son lo de menos.



Es que ese es el problema, que juzgáis todo según el maguferio, y por eso no acertáis ni una luego


----------



## vettonio (28 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> ¡Y qué no sentiría yo en la solitaria juventud, aquella en la que borracho y vencido acababa sentado sobre el poyo de alguna casa desconocida en la oscura madrugada, quizá acariciando a algún perro callejero que se acercaba, susurrándole casi entre lágrimas mis penas, qué no sentiría yo, repito, la primera vez que leí las "Noches blancas" de Dostoyevski!
> 
> Qué no sentiría yo...
> 
> ...



Ese Dosto, en tapa dura -piel color vino joven-, papel biblia y letras en oro, no doradas, estaba en la biblioteca de mi padre cuando yo iba en pantalón corto y veía -luego leería- tebeos.

Aparte de la anécdota personal y nostálgica, buen texto, me gusta este estilo mas pasional, menos descriptivo.

Mi aplauso.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El ojo de Sauron del imperio del mal



Son cuatro y tal


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

. Zelenski al primer ministro neerlandés: "Si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, debería decirlo sin rodeos"

Zelenski explicó que un día antes había mantenido una conversación telefónica con el primer ministro de Países Bajos, *Mark Rutte*, y que le dijo —*"con toda franqueza"*— que "si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, entonces debería decirlo sin rodeos".

Tras recalcar que Ucrania está dispuesta a ser candidato para entrar en la UE y realizar las reformas necesarias, Zelenski dijo no entender por qué algunos políticos europeos consideran que "aún no hay lugar" para su país en la UE. "¿En qué se basan?", se preguntó. 


Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de Estado admitió que en Ucrania hay problemas, si bien *rechazó las objeciones de que las reformas llevarán años* o incluso décadas. "Sí, hay problemas. Existen en muchos países, incluidos en muchos países de la UE", destacó. 

Al ser preguntado sobre el problema de la corrupción en Ucrania, el jefe de Estado se mostró irritado. "*¿Está afirmando que hay corrupción en Ucrania*, Marielle? [...] ¿Ha vivido allí?", preguntó a la entrevistadora. 

Zelenski cuestionó los informes oficiales que demuestran que hay corrupción en Ucrania. "La Federación Rusa afirma que somos nazis y se basan en estos 'informes oficiales'", se defendió. 

En el contexto del operativo especial ruso, el mandatario indicó que Ucrania ganará el conflicto con Rusia. "Ucrania sin duda ganará esta guerra" y recuperará "todo el territorio", dijo. 


Asimismo, el presidente ucraniano reconoció que había recibido numerosas llamadas telefónicas de políticos europeos que le decían que "moriría en tres días" y le sugerían que abandonara el país y emprendiera una evacuación preventiva de la población, algo que el mandatario asegura que no hizo por temor a una crisis económica.

Recientemente, el jefe del Gobierno neerlandés afirmó que la posibilidad de que Ucrania alcance en junio el estatus de candidato para ingresar a la organización "no es muy alta". Rutte mencionó como motivo de esta cautela "la preocupante situación de los Balcanes Occidentales", donde los candidatos *llevan años esperando avances* en su proceso de integración.

Por otra parte, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Austria, Alexander Schallenberg, manifiestó que "un Estado como Ucrania no necesariamente tiene que estar conectado [a la UE] a través de una membresía plena". 

En este contexto, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitri Kuleba, declaró que su país "no necesita sustitutos al estatus de candidato a la UE", al tiempo que añadió que esta idea "hiere los sentimientos" de los ciudadanos del país.


El pasado 28 de febrero, el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, firmó una solicitud de adhesión de su país a la UE y pidió la integración inmediata de su nación al bloque


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

Cómo la guerra de Ucrania está cambiando las actitudes hacia las tácticas de combate en todo el mundo

El ejército ucraniano hundió el crucero ruso Moskva utilizando misiles antibuque Neptun. Y este hecho ha hecho que los generales de las principales potencias del mundo se planteen cambiar el armamento tradicional de sus países.

La guerra en Ucrania lo demostró:

▪El arma principal en tierra no es un tanque, sino el misil antitanque Javelin.

▪La principal arma en el aire no es un avión sino el misil antiaéreo Stinger. 

▪La principal arma en el agua no es un buque de guerra, sino el misil Neptuno.

La mejora de los ejércitos también es ventajosa desde el punto de vista económico. Por ejemplo, un dron kamikaze de 6.000 dólares destruye fácilmente un tanque que cuesta varios millones.


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo pienso en lo deseable para mi y para lo que me rodea...no sé en qué piensas tu...
> Yo, desde luego, lo que quiero es un mundo donde las cosas funcionen a través de una libre cooperación, no a través de "yo tengo armas nucleares, así que se hace lo que yo diga"
> No sé, es fácil comprenderlo, igual que te alejas de ese amigo que no hace más que enfadarse cuando no se sale al sitio que a él le gusta y es incapaz de adaptarse a los demás
> Al menos a mi, no me gusta la gente así



Lo que tu dices que quieres, no es relevante. Ni discutible. Es lo que quieres. 

El problema radica en que cuando nosotros interferimos en la cooperacion entre otros paises, como libia e iraq o iran al querer vender su petroleo en euros, o las islas salomon al querer cooperación con china.. . . Las presiones occidentales son enormes. Y no las queremos ver. Porque lo deseable para mi ( en este caso usa, que es nuestro amo) es que esos paises sigan pagando en dolares para que nuestros papelitos sigan teniendo un valor aunque nuestra deuda sea impagable. 

Justamente lo que describes es lo que hace USA y nosotros como sus perritos falderos. 

No le hacen falta nukes. Su poder financiero y militar le permite decir "aquí se hace lo que yo diga".


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

Y con


rejon dijo:


> Cómo la guerra de Ucrania está cambiando las actitudes hacia las tácticas de combate en todo el mundo
> 
> El ejército ucraniano hundió el crucero ruso Moskva utilizando misiles antibuque Neptun. Y este hecho ha hecho que los generales de las principales potencias del mundo se planteen cambiar el armamento tradicional de sus países.
> 
> ...



Javelin, stinger y neptune y eltriple de militares vas perdiendo un 20% de tu pais?


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> si van a negociar necesitan una victoria en algun sitio.



Puedo equivocarme, pero pienso que el tiempo de negociar cayó en el olvido. Ahora lo que puede que impere sea el principio del VAE VICTIS.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)

El lider de los follacabras tiktokers en su linea, fanfarroneando.


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

????? 

Espero que no los usen de carne de cañón como en las anteriores. Enemigo pertrechado, con gran superioridad aérea y artillera en terreno llano. 

No sé vosotros pero a mí me suena que estos chicos van a morir por unos likes en Twitter


----------



## kelden (28 May 2022)

Si, mañana 200 ukros muertos y no se cuanto equipo despanzurrao ....


----------



## vettonio (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os recuerdo que tb hay una cosa que se llaman tropas aerotransportadas....
> 
> y sobre tanques... helicoptero MI26 ....
> 
> TRANSPORTA TANQUES Y HASTA 90 SOLDADOS



Pedazo de piloto.
Y se lleva un Chinook despalado, juasss

Pero ya sabemos que tienen menos PIB que Italia,, pfffjjjuaass


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los comentarios no son muy majos con la causa



Y otra que tenga por lema.

TODOS SOMOS ....................imbéciles a más no poder.


----------



## rejon (28 May 2022)




----------



## ussser (28 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Igual digo una tontería, pero… ¿Podría ser que la onda expansiva sea más visible si hay algo de niebla que si el día está despejado?



Humedad.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 May 2022)

Miles de aficionados del Liverpool no pueden entrar al estadio para ver la final de la Champions. Esperan agolpados a que abran la puerta *Z* del estadio. Demoran el comienzo de la final 15 minutos.

No es ninguna broma, la puerta del estadio para entrar es la *Z*.


----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

[


Anti globalista dijo:


> ahora si que el tiempo corre en contra de Zelensky y Rusia encantada y ralentizando al máximo
> 
> acabará muerto, ya no tengo duda



No. Si se pudiera matar a quien tiene los medios para protegerse bien tan fácil, Putin no existiría y con Erdogán se quedaron en intento. Zelensky tiene los medios y la atención de medio mundo para evitar que caiga, es muy útil para muchos fuera del país. No me cabe duda que su servicio de protección es sin fisuras.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

Ahí faltan unos coros y danzas galaicoportugueses con lo de 
Hay te vi pasar el rio con taquiños de madeira, y tal y tal.


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>





Darwin siempre adoró estos juegos.


----------



## LIRDISM (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cómo la guerra de Ucrania está cambiando las actitudes hacia las tácticas de combate en todo el mundo
> 
> El ejército ucraniano hundió el crucero ruso Moskva utilizando misiles antibuque Neptun. Y este hecho ha hecho que los generales de las principales potencias del mundo se planteen cambiar el armamento tradicional de sus países.
> 
> ...



El Stinger y el Neptune son armas de poco valor militar, son fáciles de evitar y el Javelin es un gran arma pero su efectividad es bastante menor de lo que nos dicen.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> El Quijote es un libro que siempre está ahí, contigo, en los molinos. Pero Dotoyevski es en vena. ¿Yo, un manchego, en las espaldas de un ruso? sí. Sí.



La Mancha debe tener algo de Rusia... Y lo digo sin haber pisado la patria de Dostoievski.
Para los amantes de la literatura rusa, hay un libro por ahí de Stefan Zweig llamado Momentos estelares de la Humanidad. No os perdáis "Momento heroico", sobre el fusilamiento frustrado de Dostoievski, y "Huida hacia Dios", que narra los últimos días de Tolstoi.


----------



## Clavisto (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La Mancha debe tener algo de Rusia... Y lo digo sin haber pisado la patria de Dostoievski.
> Para los amantes de la literatura rusa, hay un libro por ahí de Stefan Zweig llamado Momentos estelares de la Humanidad. No os perdáis "Momento heroico", sobre el fusilamiento frustrado de Dostoievski, y "Huida hacia Dios", que narra los últimos días de Tolstoi.



Yo siempre digo que sólo aquí, en La.Mancha, se pudo escribir algo como el Quijote.


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Anti globalista dijo:


> ahora si que el tiempo corre en contra de Zelensky y Rusia encantada y ralentizando al máximo
> 
> acabará muerto, ya no tengo duda



Los gobiernos occidentales, lejos de buscarle una salida digna y con vida, le están empujando a un final trágico.
Lo peor de todo es que harán de él un mártir, y no dudéis que en el colmo de la desfachatez, los medios lo compararán con Allende...


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Lo que tu dices que quieres, no es relevante. Ni discutible. Es lo que quieres.
> 
> El problema radica en que cuando nosotros interferimos en la cooperacion entre otros paises, como libia e iraq o iran al querer vender su petroleo en euros, o las islas salomon al querer cooperación con china.. . . Las presiones occidentales son enormes. Y no las queremos ver. Porque lo deseable para mi ( en este caso usa, que es nuestro amo) es que esos paises sigan pagando en dolares para que nuestros papelitos sigan teniendo un valor aunque nuestra deuda sea impagable.
> 
> ...



Claro que es lo que quiero, sería absurdo decir lo que no quiero que pase o desear que me vayan mal las cosas, no tiene sentido


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pero es que además estas maniobras esquizoides les vienen de Puta madre a los rusos. Pa que avanzar si vienen directos hasta el muro?
> 
> Seguro segurísimo que si fueran gusanos los que mandan a la trituradora los iban a lanzar con 15 tanues y sin superiord aérea, vamos ni el frente occidental eran tan hijo putas los anglos con sus esclavos de las colonias, jajaja
> 
> Les sudan la polla los ukros a los genocidas estos



En este asunto hay que olvidarse por completo de supuestos valores. Ahí no hay más valor que el poder, la fuerza y el dominio del Estado, es la naturaleza humana en su estado primigenio defendiendo su caverna contra viento y marea. Circulen.


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de severodontsk y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas a Lysichansk; yo NO lo creo aún..... veremos


----------



## LIRDISM (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de severodontsk y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas a Lysichansk; yo NO lo creo aún..... veremos



Me parece poco creíble, sería muy sorprendente si fuera así.


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece poco creíble, sería muy sorprendente si fuera así.



Yo lo veo raro también. En caso afirmativo significa que al Donbass le queda un telediario


----------



## NPI (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pobres refugiados ukros



"Son sus costumbres, y hay que respetarlas" - José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero


----------



## LIRDISM (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Yo lo veo raro también. En caso afirmativo significa que al Donbass le queda un telediario



Además retirarse cuando tienen los puentes destrozados y si es así, han hecho pontones y se exponen mucho. Es raro que de repente los rusos ya puedan atacar el principal nudo urbano de la ofensiva de Donbass, que es Lysychansk. Un avance tan rápido supone un grave problema para los ucranianos porque es donde están sus mejores soldados y por eso, tienen que sacrificarse en Severodonetsk hasta la muerte, porque no hay puentes y para dar oxígeno a los ucranianos.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (28 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Eran mercenarios colombianos los ejecutores de Gadafi



De hecho, sabemos que cuando lo detuvieron, habia mercenarios latinos porque hablaban panchito.

Pero se le torturo hasta la muerte despues de que lo entregaran. No recuerdo si era McCain el que estaba presente en la tortura o si hasta la hija de puta de Hilary fue a presenciarlo.


----------



## clapham5 (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cómo la guerra de Ucrania está cambiando las actitudes hacia las tácticas de combate en todo el mundo
> 
> El ejército ucraniano hundió el crucero ruso Moskva utilizando misiles antibuque Neptun. Y este hecho ha hecho que los generales de las principales potencias del mundo se planteen cambiar el armamento tradicional de sus países.
> 
> ...



Tambien la Guerra en Ucrania ha demostrado que :

El dinero occidental en el banco no es tuyo
Los Bancos Centrales no pueden " imprimir " comida ni energia
El derecho de iure es cosa del pasado
La unidad europea es solo de nombre , no existe unidad
El rublo es una moneda fuerte
Se puede ganar mas vendiendo menos
Los misiles hipersonicos existen ( los unicornios no )
Ucrania es un peligro para la navegacion y no debe tener salida al mar
1 misil ruso invertido = 56 Km2 territorio ukro ganado
1 avion ruso derribado = 606 Km2 territorio ukro ganado
Hitler tenia sangre judia
Rusia tiene mas tanques que Occidente javalines
Mariupol no es Leningrado
El 21 de Diciembre de 2022 comienza el Invierno en el Hemisferio Norte
Sin fertilizantes rusos y bielorrusos bye bye cosechas
Este post recibira zopetezientos ZANKS


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de severodontsk y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas a Lysichansk; yo NO lo creo aún..... veremos




Obviamente sería una retirada ukra... ¿pero puede ser eso posible? 

Los que andan por esos recovecos de Telegram y Twitter... ¿tienen alguna confirmación?


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pobres refugiados ukros




A mi me ha costado creer las barbaridades que se cuentan cobre los de Azov y tal, pero ves estas cosas y te lo crees todo. No recuerdo en mi vida haber visto un comportamiento así de bestia de apalizar a un taxista que les recrimina por aparcar en el estacionamiento de taxis. No están en un escenario de guerra, están en Austria, en mitad de una ciudad 
Imagina lo que estos pueden hacer en plena guerra... de todo.

¿De dónde ha salido esta gente?
Porque está grabado, si no es para no dar crédito

Y después ves a la gente atada a las farolas y golpeados. Y recuerdas lo de la Plaza Maida de 2014... horrible. Es bestialidad sobre bestialidad. No es la ley de la selva, en la selva hay leyes más justas. Esto es abuso a lo bestia puro y duro.

Lo malo es que nuestros dirigentes lo saben y su reacción es censurar las imágenes y enviarles armas.

Esto va a acabar mal, pero muy mal.
Y nosotros en medio y en el sitio equivocado.
No paro de pensar en mis nietos...


----------



## Ultimate (28 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Obviamente sería una retirada ukra... ¿pero puede ser eso posible?
> 
> Los que andan por esos recovecos de Telegram y Twitter... ¿tienen alguna confirmación?




Military Review, [28/05/2022 21:21]

Ramzan Kadyrov informó que la zona residencial de Severodonetsk está controlada por las tropas rusas, y que se está llevando a cabo una limpieza.

t.me/topwar_official/46863


----------



## pemebe (28 May 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Ex-jefe del servicio de inteligencia alemán:
> 
> Alemania camina como un sonámbulo hacia la guerra total con Rusia, y estoy aterrorizado porque ningún político está diciendo nada en contra de esto.*
> 
> ...



Fuente Alemana:

En el programa "tv.berlin Spezial", el Dr. Hans-Georg Maaßen (ex presidente de la Oficina Federal de Protección de la Constitución) y Gerhard Schindler (ex presidente del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia) debaten sobre la situación en Ucrania y la política exterior y de seguridad alemana.

La opinión de Maaßen es que *"la guerra en Ucrania no es nuestra guerra"*. En su opinión, *no se trata de libertad, ni de democracia, ni de derechos humanos. Tales afirmaciones son deshonestas. Ucrania es un "Estado altamente corrupto"*. *"Ucrania no es un Estado que pertenezca a Occidente", afirma. Incluso en los principales medios de comunicación alemanes, Selenski había sido condenado hace unos meses por corrupción y por violar los derechos de las minorías en Ucrania.* De repente se le alaba como un salvador, lo que no es cierto.

En realidad, *la guerra en Ucrania tiene que ver con el poder y los intereses de los diferentes bloques políticos. Sería bueno que los políticos alemanes mostraran más honestidad en este aspecto y lo admitieran abiertamente. 

El ataque militar ruso a Ucrania no llegó sin preparación. Ucrania había sido bien preparada por Occidente para este escenario,* tal y como se esperaba.

Durante la entrevista, *Hans-Georg Maaßen pasa a hablar de las ambivalencias del derecho internacional. Esta ley ha sido modificada y doblada por Occidente en varias ocasiones. Se refiere a los acontecimientos en Yugoslavia, Libia, Afganistán y otras zonas de operaciones.

Gerhard Schindler señala los matices y peligros de la guerra de Ucrania.* Pero, sobre todo, advierte que estamos en el umbral de una Tercera Guerra Mundial. Por lo tanto, dice, un enfoque cauteloso y vacilante por parte de la política occidental es totalmente apropiado.


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

El que meta su pasta en occidente hoy día es un incauto. Ya le estamos pillando carrerilla al exprópiese. 

Ahora los chinos


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Me parece poco creíble, sería muy sorprendente si fuera así.



Sería un colapso en toda regla.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> De hecho, sabemos que cuando lo detuvieron, habia mercenarios latinos porque hablaban panchito.
> 
> Pero se le torturo hasta la muerte despues de que lo entregaran. No recuerdo si era McCain el que estaba presente en la tortura o si hasta la hija de puta de Hilary fue a presenciarlo.



En cualquier caso ese suceso forma ya parte de la Historia Universal de la Infamia del mundo libre, del que desgraciadamente formo parte por nacimiento.


----------



## Simo Hayha (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Yo lo veo raro también. En caso afirmativo significa que al Donbass le queda un telediario



Al que le queda un telediario es a cadirov.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

reportado a Kadirov


----------



## Ultimate (28 May 2022)

Coronelcassad, [28/05/2022 21:57].

[Álbum]
*Es prematuro, como mínimo, hablar de la toma de Severodonetsk* *(como antes de la entrada de Lisichansk)*. Desde el norte, el destacamento Akhmat ocupó parte de los edificios de la ciudad, incluido el hotel Mir. Desde el este, las unidades de las fuerzas especiales rusas acaban de entrar hoy. Hay combates en la ciudad.

Aquí hay una foto de algunos trofeos de Severodonetsk, incluyendo minas americanas de 60 mm, las mismas que @epoddubny y yo encontramos en los almacenes de Balakleya. Y un mortero para acompañarlos. Cosas de la vida, según nuestros combatientes. Era algo inédito hasta que llegó.

@sashakots

t.me/boris_rozhin/51088


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> reportado a Kadirov



Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo. 

Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2022)

Dando un repaso a la jauría proucraniana de Twitter y sus reacciones al avance ruso , veo un denominador común: el absoluto infantilismo en el que estamos inmersos en "el mundo libre".

Todo se resume a : Alemania y francia malas porque no mandan más armas, por eso los rusos avanzan.

Creen , en su absoluta ignorancia militar, que esto se gana mandando unos cientos de tanques alemanes al frente. Angelicos.


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

Parece que los ucros están atacando esta zona. Veremos qué tal va


----------



## Malevich (28 May 2022)

Derrumbe del frente según Reuters.
Jerson huele a Batalla del Ebro....


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dando un repaso a la jauría proucraniana de Twitter y sus reacciones al avance ruso , veo un denominador común: el absoluto infantilismo en el que estamos inmersos en "el mundo libre".
> 
> Todo se resume a : Alemania y francia malas porque no mandan más armas, por eso los rusos avanzan.
> 
> Creen , en su absoluta ignorancia militar, que esto se gana mandando unos cientos de tanques alemanes al frente. Angelicos.



Casi todo son bots. Y sí, la gente ni sabe ni quiere saber cómo funciona la guerra. 

Un ejemplo: para qué quieres 1000 tanques si ya no tienes pilotos entrenados? Cuánto se tarda en entrenar a un artillero? 

Aunque manden F35s ya poco pueden hacer con ellos


----------



## Homero+10 (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de severodontsk y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas a Lysichansk; yo NO lo creo aún..... veremos


----------



## Elimina (28 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dando un repaso a la jauría proucraniana de Twitter y sus reacciones al avance ruso , veo un denominador común: el absoluto infantilismo en el que estamos inmersos en "el mundo libre".
> 
> Todo se resume a : Alemania y francia malas porque no mandan más armas, por eso los rusos avanzan.
> 
> Creen , en su absoluta ignorancia militar, que esto se gana mandando unos cientos de tanques alemanes al frente. Angelicos.



Esa gente ni siquiera sabe que el Donbass tiene milicias. Y algunos hasta creen que eran los rusos los que luchaban ahí contra Ucrania durante 8 años... antes de entrar a invadirla.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Parece que los ucros están atacando esta zona. Veremos qué tal va



Casi que ya deben andar cerca de Crimea . . .Patético cómo mandan a la pobre muchachada al matadero, h d l g p.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Casi todo son bots. Y sí, la gente ni sabe ni quiere saber cómo funciona la guerra.
> 
> Un ejemplo: para qué quieres 1000 tanques si ya no tienes pilotos entrenados? Cuánto se tarda en entrenar a un artillero?
> 
> Aunque manden F35s ya poco pueden hacer con ellos



Y para cuando lleguen esos refuerzos 'salvadores', los rusos ya te han birlado más territorio y te han destruido posiciones estratégicas.

Quizá sea este el principal problema que está teniendo ahora el mando otan. Se están encontrando las bases ukras más cercanas al frente completamente destruidas, aeródromos, vías de tren, carreteras etc..por tanto el material enviado tarda el triple en estar operativo, sino es destruido antes claro.


----------



## ussser (28 May 2022)

Este pájaro, cuando lo presentan en la secta, siempre tiene una sonrisa en la cara.

Se supone que conecta con la secta para narrar como mueren sus compatriotas y como su país es arrasado hasta los cimientos.

Un personaje siniestro. Como todos los que vienen de su escuela.


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de severodontsk y la retirada de las tropas ucranianas a Lysichansk; yo NO lo creo aún..... veremos



Son muy "floridos" en sus partes de guerra, pero la verdad es que casi siempre se han confirmado. Yo de todas formas siempre espero a la bandera en el ayuntamiento.



DCD dijo:


> Casi todo son bots. Y sí, la gente ni sabe ni quiere saber cómo funciona la guerra.
> 
> Un ejemplo: para qué quieres 1000 tanques si ya no tienes pilotos entrenados? Cuánto se tarda en entrenar a un artillero?
> 
> Aunque manden F35s ya poco pueden hacer con ellos



Por eso los rusos como antes los soviticos no tiran nada. Esos tanques viejos, los saben manejar los que ahora tienen 40, 50. Si tienes que tirar de movilización algo supermoderno no van a saber controlarlo.

Tambien esta que el exceso de tecnologia es complicado de mantener en una guerra con un enemigo equivalente. Lo que decian los mercenarios es que el enemigo tiene artillería. No es igual una guerra tecnologica contra un guerrilla que contra un pais enorme.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo.
> 
> Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos




God shave the skin.


----------



## Silverado72 (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Parece que los ucros están atacando esta zona. Veremos qué tal va



Huele a ataque de diversión para tratar de aliviar el desmoronamiento en Severodonetsk. Pero es difícil que tenga repercusiones en la situación tan grave del Donbass.


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y para cuando lleguen esos refuerzos 'salvadores', los rusos ya te han birlado más territorio y te han destruido posiciones estratégicas.
> 
> Quizá sea este el principal problema que está teniendo ahora el mando otan. Se están encontrando las bases ukras más cercanas al frente completamente destruidas, aeródromos, vías de tren, carreteras etc..por tanto el material enviado tarda el triple en estar operativo, sino es destruido antes claro.



... O vendido directamente en el mercado negro. A ver cuanto tardamos en ver Javelins en manos del ISIS


----------



## dedalo00 (28 May 2022)

El ejército ruso gana la batalla por Liman. Bolsillos AFU en Donbass Disminución


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Alemana:
> 
> En el programa "tv.berlin Spezial", el Dr. Hans-Georg Maaßen (ex presidente de la Oficina Federal de Protección de la Constitución) y Gerhard Schindler (ex presidente del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia) debaten sobre la situación en Ucrania y la política exterior y de seguridad alemana.
> 
> ...





Dado que hay muchos hispanohablantes en Alemania, confío en que alguien subtitule ese vídeo y lo difunda en la red. Sería muy interesente poder ver este debate.

En España un debate así es impensable, pero al menos podría llegarnos alguna opinión bien fundamentada de personajes europeos con buenos conocimientos del tema para poder contrastar con la kk orweliana que nos esparcen en los medios de comunicación.

Confío en que a alguien se le ocurra subtitularlo, la verdad es que me gustaría ver ese debate.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vá...me la lame tu mami cuca....como ya quedó claro....chusquero de mierda....



Expóooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## Impresionante (28 May 2022)

*Rusia: Las fuerzas ucranianas planean una provocación para acusar a Moscú de un ataque químico que afectará a civiles*

Publicado:28 may 2022 19:08 GMT










Periodistas occidentales se encuentran preparados en la ciudad de Sumy para cubrir este acto "cínico" de Kiev, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.





Imagen ilustrativaRoman Sidélnikov / Legion-Media
Los nacionalistas ucranianos están preparando una provocación con la utilización de sustancias tóxicas en la ciudad de Sumy, al noreste del país, para acusar a las fuerzas rusas de un ataque químico, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Citando datos proporcionados por prisioneros de guerra, el organismo precisó que se planea bombardear una zona fronteriza de Rusia desde un barrio residencial de la ciudad para provocar un ataque de respuesta y "hacer volar tanques con *sustancias químicas peligrosas*".





Salen a la luz antiguas publicaciones nazis de un miembro de Azov que se convirtió en un símbolo de los nacionalistas atrincherados (VIDEO)
Se subraya que, si en provocaciones anteriores se retiraba a los civiles de la zona de contaminación prevista, ahora, para obtener la "*máxima resonancia*", no se evacuará a las personas.
"Periodistas de agencias de noticias extranjeras se encuentran en Sumy para tomar *fotografías y vídeos*. Esta cínica acción será utilizada por las autoridades de Kiev para acusar a las fuerzas armadas rusas del presunto uso de armas químicas y de ataques indiscriminados contra la población civil", denunció el Ministerio.
En este contexto, el Ministerio advirtió de antemano al 'Occidente civilizado', así como a las Naciones Unidas, al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y a la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ), que las falsificaciones que se están preparando sobre las supuestas *"atrocidades rusas"* pronto serán "ampliamente difundidas por Kiev a través de los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales, y también en diversos recursos de Internet y plataformas mediáticas"


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Huele a ataque de diversión para tratar de aliviar el desmoronamiento en Severodonetsk. Pero es difícil que tenga repercusiones en la situación tan grave del Donbass.



Ofensiva fantasma para desviar la atencion en este mal momento? Me recuerda al cruce del rio al este de Saltiv que segun varios amenazaba la linea logistica de Izium que no volvi a escuchar nada.


----------



## McNulty (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> ... O vendido directamente en el mercado negro. A ver cuanto tardamos en ver Javelins en manos del ISIS



Poco se habla de eso. La cantidad de material que están capturando los rusos es impresionante. Una parte irá al mercado negro, pero otra al propio ejército ruso.

Son definitivamente subnormales. Esto de mandar toneladas de material sin ningún tipo de criterio, solo "por ayudar a resistir" , será recordado como uno de los mayores errores de esta guerra.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)

Por ahora lo sabido, el hotel Paz (Mir) tomado por los Z


----------



## mazuste (28 May 2022)

Un vistazo al Batallón AZOV en el centro de encierro ruso.


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro que es lo que quiero, sería absurdo decir lo que no quiero que pase o desear que me vayan mal las cosas, no tiene sentido



Wishful thinking en estado puro. 

Confundes tus deseos con la realidad. 

Infantilismo occidental.


----------



## piru (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Parece que los ucros están atacando esta zona. Veremos qué tal va



Está a 80 Km de Jerson. Han hecho otra intentona a ver si hay pocos rusos por ahí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo.
> 
> Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos






















​


----------



## El-Mano (28 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Dado que hay muchos hispanohablantes en Alemania, confío en que alguien subtitule ese vídeo y lo difunda en la red. Sería muy interesente poder ver este debate.
> 
> En España un debate así es impensable, pero al menos podría llegarnos alguna opinión bien fundamentada de personajes europeos con buenos conocimientos del tema para poder contrastar con la kk orweliana que nos esparcen en los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Confío en que a alguien se le ocurra subtitularlo, la verdad es que me gustaría ver ese debate.



Alemania tiene su propia "liu sivaya", igual pone algo del tema, aunque no en español... Es Alina Lipp, y hace un tiempo, antes de que tu vuelta al foro puse un video suyo en mariupol, no escribía precisamente desde alemania...









Neues aus Russland


Neues aus Russland und Donbass	Ich: Alina Lipp aus D., ausgewandert nach Ru. Главное из России и Донбасса от Алины из Германии, переехавшая в РФ Kontakt: neuesausrussland@mail.ru




t.me





t.me/neuesausrussland


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

Que los ukros tomen alguna aldea en el sector de Jerson no significa nada,solo propaganda para twitter.


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

Entre Crimea y Jerson los rusos tienen muchos hombres y poder de fuego,la ciudad de Jerson es imposible que la tomen los ukros.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Derrumbe del frente según Reuters.
> Jerson huele a Batalla del Ebro....



Me parecce que para nada y me explico. La batalla del Ebro fue obra del general Vicente Rojo, quien fue profesor en la Academia Militar de Zaragoza de Paquito Franco. Iránicamente uno de los ejercicios teóricos en la Aca fue..., exacto el paso del Ebro.. Vicente se jugó lo que quedaba del Ejército español a esa carta sabiendo el escaso porcentaje de éxito posibilitando el frenazo a la ofensiva fascista contra Valencia y la evacuación de población de ambas zonas. El ejército del Ebro constaba de unos 80,000 hombres bregados y que lucharon como leones, aunque escasos de aviación. En Ucrania..., eso.

Y lo que les costó a los rebeldes . . .


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​




Hola, mi amor, yo soy tu lobo.....................


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

Como? Ya están en Slavyansk??


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Como? Ya están en Slavyansk??



¿Y para qué se van a rendir los civiles?
Ah, que es una evacuación de las de antes de Azovstal.


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Wishful thinking en estado puro.
> 
> Confundes tus deseos con la realidad.
> 
> Infantilismo occidental.



Te fastidias, si quieres algo de mi, te lo tienes que ganar, así de simple, infantilismo es resguardarse bajo un estado pensando que te va a dar seguridad....ja


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (28 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Dado que hay muchos hispanohablantes en Alemania, confío en que alguien subtitule ese vídeo y lo difunda en la red. Sería muy interesente poder ver este debate.
> 
> En España un debate así es impensable, pero al menos podría llegarnos alguna opinión bien fundamentada de personajes europeos con buenos conocimientos del tema para poder contrastar con la kk orweliana que nos esparcen en los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Confío en que a alguien se le ocurra subtitularlo, la verdad es que me gustaría ver ese debate.



El video en aleman.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 May 2022)

Ukraine says troops may retreat from eastern region as Russia advances


Ukraine said on Friday its forces may need to retreat from their last pocket of resistance in Luhansk to avoid being captured by Russian troops pressing an advance in the east that has shifted the momentum of the three-month-old war.




www.reuters.com





De avecina otra "evacuación" como la de Mariupol.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

BAILES
MUSICA PRETTY DECENT

​


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te fastidias, si quieres algo de mi, te lo tienes que ganar, así de simple, infantilismo es resguardarse bajo un estado pensando que te va a dar seguridad....ja



Exacto. Lo has entendido.


----------



## Angkor Wat (28 May 2022)

Pocas veces puedo postear a diario debido a la velocidad de aparición de mensajes, pero hoy lo he conseguido.

Si por lo que parece se confirma la liberación de Severodonetsk, esto ya sí que es un absoluto desmoronamiento de los ukronazis, y yo que me alegro.

Si fuera Rusia apostaría por la liberación total de todo el territorio de la extinta Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (28 May 2022)

Parece la bandera en el ayuntamiento.

Joder pues va a llevar razon el checheno.







Esto es de esta mañana o ayer. Se les ve relajados.


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

En estos momentos Yago con crisis de pánico..


----------



## alfonbass (28 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Exacto. Lo has entendido.



Pues a ver si os aplicáis el cuento


----------



## bigmaller (28 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues a ver si os aplicáis el cuento


----------



## ryder87 (28 May 2022)

Va hacer que Kadirov es el sucesor del zar Putin..


----------



## DCD (28 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> En estos momentos Yago con crisis de pánico..



Está bien pagado. Va a seguir teniendo curro como experto militar. 

Las teles prefieren a alguien como él que a un Pedro Baños que les puede desviar del discurso oficial


----------



## mirkoxx (28 May 2022)

*Parece que Severodonetsk está bajo control de Rusia!!!!!*


*La captura de Severodonetsk aún no está confirmada, lo más probable es que aún no esté completa, a pesar de lo que muchos afirman ahora mismo. Sabremos más por la mañana.


Voenkor Kotenok: En Severodonetsk, la situación es la siguiente: Hay progreso, hicimos retroceder a los nazis, incluso expulsándolos del área del Hotel Mir, pero los ucranianos se están moviendo en el área industrial, tratando de detenernos y no están saliendo todavía. 

Kamyshevakha está aproximadamente medio liberado, aunque varios informes sitúan el número en un 40%. En Severodonetsk, una unidad ucraniana que mantenía una línea defensiva se derrumbó, lo que permitió un avance significativo de las fuerzas aliadas, pero aún no la liberación total. En Lisichansk, las tropas aliadas están en las afueras.
*

Se confirma el colapso completo de una brigada completa del Ejército ucraniano; retrocediendo muy adentro de la ciudad, pero, aún mantienen posiciones, se está limpiando de posibles focos de resistencia. Muchas tropas ukras se repliegan hacia Lysichansk, pero, debido a que los puentes se encuentran muy dañados han dejado todo el equipo pesado y se mueven solo con armas ligeras.


----------



## Julc (28 May 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> Pocas veces puedo postear a diario debido a la velocidad de aparición de mensajes, pero hoy lo he conseguido.
> 
> Si por lo que parece se confirma la liberación de Severodonetsk, esto ya sí que es un absoluto desmoronamiento de los ukronazis, y yo que me alegro.
> 
> Si fuera Rusia apostaría por la liberación total de todo el territorio de la extinta Ucrania.



Sasto, sería como entrar a saco en un poblado de trapaceros, derribar a 5 y dejar que los demás huyan.
Hay que aprovechar la inercia, patearles el culo mientras corren, quitarles las armas, la droga y quemar las chabolas.


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

los ukros estan lanzando contraataques suicidas....

es ridiculo..

no saben hacer la guerra .. solo saben twittear


----------



## Alvin Red (28 May 2022)

Porque hoy es sábado, por cierto la web rusa 35PHOTO - social network for professional photographers es una mina de oro para los que trabajan en diseño web, la casi totalidad de fotos sin copyright y buenas.






Яна
by Алексей Вымятнин

*Paloma Faith WW3 (2018)*


----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Y para qué se van a rendir los civiles?
> Ah, que es una evacuación de las de antes de Azovstal.



No sé, yo leo que evacuen ya. Mi inglés es muy malo pero creo que de lenguaje ucro sé algo más. Eso es que el ejército ucro está escapando de la ciudad.

Enlaza bien, con el comentario optimista de Kadyrov


----------



## al loro (28 May 2022)

Kadyrov se saca la chorra

*El líder checheno Kadyrov: “Ucrаniа ya está hecho. Me interesa ahora Poloniа”

*


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

DEMOLEDOR.... Y OJO QUE A VER COMO CUATRO HOLANDESES CONSUMEN TANTO !!!

AQUi ALGUIEN HACE TRAMPAS


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Kadyrov se saca la chorra
> 
> *El líder checheno Kadyrov: “Ucrаniа ya está hecho. Me interesa ahora Poloniа”
> 
> *




este tio es el puto amo

como vengo avisando ojo a julio en varsovia


----------



## al loro (28 May 2022)

Empieza la fiesta, ya caen las caretas, ahora se acabaron las tonterías..


----------



## alnitak (28 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Y para qué se van a rendir los civiles?
> Ah, que es una evacuación de las de antes de Azovstal.




hay disparos en kramatorsk ... en las calles pero pueden ser prorrusos.en plan quinta columna... si rusia esta ya ahi van a quedar miles de soldados atrapados .... como era de esperar se hunde el frente ...


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> En estos momentos Yago con crisis de pánico..




En realidad lo bonito va a ser cuando empiece a borrar vídeos (para no pasar verguenza)


----------



## frangelico (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> DEMOLEDOR.... Y OJO QUE A VER COMO CUATRO HOLANDESES CONSUMEN TANTO !!!
> 
> AQUi ALGUIEN HACE TRAMPAS



Holanda es un punto de entrada para Alemania. Los alemanes, gracias a su astucia histórica perdiendo guerras, no tienen una petrolera nacional, ni siquiera capacidad portuaria para todo lo que consumen. Por Rotterdam entran muchos hidrocarburos para Alemania y para otros como Suiza.


----------



## Peineto (28 May 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Kadyrov se saca la chorra
> 
> *El líder checheno Kadyrov: “Ucrаniа ya está hecho. Me interesa ahora Poloniа”
> 
> *



FUENTEPODRIDA del INMUNDO, hdlgp


----------



## amcxxl (28 May 2022)

*SEVERODONETSK ES NUESTRO, ¡ya puedo decir el 99%! 28/05/2022*


*La información ya está volando por todos lados de que Severodonetsk es NUESTRO!!!*
Y en el camino a Seversk, tambalearon una columna pesada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quemaron alrededor de 30 unidades ...
28/05/2022


Todos los días, el ukrovermacht pierde alrededor de 400-600 de sus soldados, muertos, capturados o desertores ... Pero obstinadamente reclutan NUEVOS e intentan en las regiones de habla rusa ... para que haya más sangre ...
arrestovich gilipollas


26 soldados se rindieron del 95º OMBR en Severodonetsk, parece que todavía se están rindiendo ...
Arestovich, quememos algo para nosotros allí ...
28/05/2022


Estoy mirando a los prisioneros, bueno, maldita sea, las caras y los hocicos de todos son RUSOS ... cabras por las que luchas ...
Todos sin excepción hablan ruso, el 90 por ciento de los apellidos y nombres son rusos...
Pero como lograste rehacerlos y llevarlos a occidente entonces???


Llegó en el frente que hubo un avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson, pero simplemente fueron quemados cuando se acercaron ... 28/05/2022


no quedó nada de Kamyshevakha, así como de Popasna ... lamentablemente hay muchas Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Mega-Stocks de armas ... 28/05/2022


----------



## Nico (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Y OJO QUE A VER COMO CUATRO HOLANDESES CONSUMEN TANTO !!!




No, en realidad Holanda es un país "comercializador" (Puerto de Rotterdam y tal y tal). Holanda la verás figurando en muchas estadísticas como gran "importador" y al mismo tiempo como gran "exportador".

Fíjate en las frutas por ejemplo.

Seguramente compran petróleo, quizás le hagan algún proceso y vende (ya sea el petróleo o sus derivados ya procesados).

Muy inteligentes los holandeses a nivel comercial.


----------



## al loro (28 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> FUENTEPODRIDA del INMUNDO, hdlgp



Pues aún con más razón de ser verdad de los satanistas enchufados de Bilderberg..


----------



## Salamandra (28 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este tio es el puto amo
> 
> como vengo avisando ojo a julio en varsovia



Este le hace de poli malo a Putin del carajo. Digáis lo que digáis, la propaganda rusa no es mala, de hecho EU se ha tenido que quitar la careta y prohibirla.

Además tiene una ventaja añadida, no insulta a la inteligencia. Me encanta el checheno.


----------



## hartman (28 May 2022)

que vaya florentino a ucrania si quieren ganar.


----------



## Adriano II (28 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Y en el camino a Seversk, tambalearon una columna pesada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quemaron alrededor de 30 unidades ...



Es una idea :

Para que tomar las carreteras si las tienes a tiro

Que intenten pasar y le vas reventando vehículos ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

some of the trophies from Severodonetsk

31.5K views22:25


----------



## Honkler (28 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo.
> 
> Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos



Este debe tener el culo en llamas de tanta diarrea… lo van a destripar lentamente, Putin se lo ha regalado


----------



## amcxxl (29 May 2022)

-Ahmat- Comandante con un mensaje de voz desde Severodonetsk:
„Hemos tomado las áreas -residenciales-. Quedan solo grupos de AFU que no recibieron la información de que sus compañeros se retiraron. La ciudad está siendo atacada activamente desde Lisichansk.


Los primeros informes de que el asentamiento de Pasika ha caído ante el avance ruso.


Rusia ha hecho más avances incrementales dentro de Kamyshevakha y Severodonetsk


Los detalles son incompletos, pero Ucrania puede estar probando las aguas para su contraofensiva de Kherson. Un grupo de ataque logró penetrar profundamente en el área de Davydov-Brod, pero posteriormente fue rodeado y destruido por las fuerzas rusas. 100 muertos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Un jilo interesante, están los ánimos nerviosillos…


----------



## Honkler (29 May 2022)

Huele a derrumbe del frente… si es así, los chechenos no paran hasta Polonia


----------



## raptors (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> @RALee85
> 
> Photos of two new "serial" Su-57 fighters bort number red 53 (RF-81777) and 54 (RF-81778) at the Tolmachevo airport in Novosibirsk.




*Se ve que los su-57* ya se están haciendo en _serie_... la figura del avión se ve más _estilizada_... se ven mucho mejor....!!


----------



## crocodile (29 May 2022)

El otanico follayankees YAGO hoy dormirá en la taza del Water , su diarrea ya no es sólo mental.

Ja ja ja


----------



## frangelico (29 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, en realidad Holanda es un país "comercializador" (Puerto de Rotterdam y tal y tal). Holanda la verás figurando en muchas estadísticas como gran "importador" y al mismo tiempo como gran "exportador".
> 
> Fíjate en las frutas por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Eso es, en un radio de 300 Km alrededor de Rotterdam pueden vivir mas bastante más de cien millones de personas con una renta elevada y fácil comunicación por mar, vía fluvial o ferrocarril/carretera. Holanda vive en buena medida de eso.


----------



## frangelico (29 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Se ve que los su-57* ya se están haciendo en _serie_... la figura del avión se ve más estilizada... se ven mucho mejor....!!



Lo han modificado bastante desde las unidades de preserie y le iban a poner un motor nuevo. No sé si ya a las unidades que ahora se fabrican o eso vendrá más adelante. Lo que no sé es cuántas unidades hay ya fabricadas.


----------



## Basster (29 May 2022)

Punchipum...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me parecce que para nada y me explico. La batalla del Ebro fue obra del general Vicente Rojo, quien fue profesor en la Academia Militar de Zaragoza de Paquito Franco. Iránicamente uno de los ejercicios teóricos en la Aca fue..., exacto el paso del Ebro.. Vicente se jugó lo que quedaba del Ejército español a esa carta sabiendo el escaso porcentaje de éxito posibilitando el frenazo a la ofensiva fascista contra Valencia y la evacuación de población de ambas zonas. El ejército del Ebro constaba de unos 80,000 hombres bregados y que lucharon como leones, aunque escasos de aviación. En Ucrania..., eso.
> 
> Y lo que les costó a los rebeldes . . .



Bueno, en realidad cuando se inicia la batalla del Ebro el 25 de Julio la ofensiva nacionalista sobre Valencia se podía dar por fracasada despues de las batallas sobre la línea defensiva XYZ (12-23 de Julio) en lo que que fué el mayor éxito republicano en la guerra . En esa batalla Rojo había puesto en juego todas las reservas que le quedaban del grupo de ejercitos centro y como pensaba , con bastante razón, que si caía Valencia se acababa la guerra se le ocurrió la ofensiva del Ebro como forma de retrasar lo mas posible un segundo ataque sobre Valencia ....y tambien pensando en un posible estallido de una guerra mundial que en el verano del 38 se creía inminente...

En el planteamiento de la batalla del Ebro dentro del bando nacionalista son bien conocidas las diferencias de criterio entre Franco por un lado, partidario de atacar y destruir directamente a la fuerza de maniobra enemiga en una batalla de desgaste , y por otro el de generales como Aranda o García Valiño partidarios de conquistar Cataluña en una gran maniobra de flanqueo dejando aislado al ejercito del Ebro...finalmente se llevó a cabo el plan de Franco que se parece mucho a lo que están haciendo ahora los rusos en el Donbass.., por cierto los nacionalistas tardaron 4 meses en ganar esa batalla aunque luego conquistaron toda Cataluña practicamente sin resistencia.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Me ha gustado la palabra asesi-nato, no hace falta poner asesinanato, simplemente un guion


----------



## Basster (29 May 2022)

Termobáricas a pelo.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Se ve que los su-57* ya se están haciendo en _serie_... la figura del avión se ve más _estilizada_... se ven mucho mejor....!!



Es igual no les llega más que para dos o tres y además son una puta mierda ....


----------



## pegaso (29 May 2022)

*2*


----------



## willbeend (29 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El video en aleman.



No se que se espera de ese "debate"... he aguantado 14 minutos por si algo se podia sacar de el, pero es una puta mierda, el presentador y el que va de traje claro, son de los que salen a aplaiudir al balcon a las 20:00 y el otro parece que se este disculpando por no ser como ellos


----------



## DCD (29 May 2022)

Basster dijo:


> Punchipum...



El vídeo de las termobáricas es tremendo. En 2km a la redonda a freír malvas


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El vídeo de las termobáricas es tremendo. En 2km a la redonda a freír malvas



Así han debido reventar el frente y provocado el pánico.


----------



## Peineto (29 May 2022)

Es hora de mi cerveza, pero les dejo con un pensamiento interesante. 


Como dicen en Rusia: Lo que nos contaron del Comunismo era mentira, pero todo lo que nos contaron del Capitalismo era verdad.


Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## amcxxl (29 May 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (29 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El otanico follayankees YAGO hoy dormirá en la taza del Water , su diarrea ya no es sólo mental.
> 
> Ja ja ja



Estará de la manita con el otro, de si no van 3-1 o incluso 5-1, no conseguirian nada... ignorando por completo un ejemplo muy reciente que tumba es idea -en según que ofensivas-, Siria.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Una buena lectura, con poco sesgo, sobre la situación marítima.









Black Sea Convoys…Odesa, We Have a Problem!


By Salvatore R. Mercogliano, Ph.D. The Russian invasion of Ukraine on February 24, 2022 had a profound impact on shipping in the Black Sea. To prevent the Russian Navy from...




gcaptain.com





Se puede acabar liando una buena en el agua.


----------



## weyler (29 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La batalla del Ebro fue obra del general Vicente Rojo, quien fue profesor en la Academia Militar de Zaragoza de Paquito Franco.



eso no es verdad, Rojo no fue profesor de franco, su excelencia era 2 años mayor que rojo


----------



## Abstenuto (29 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El vídeo de las termobáricas es tremendo. En 2km a la redonda a freír malvas



Y eso son cohetes. Muchos nos preguntamos páginas atrás porqué no están usando más esto

Guided bomb KAB-500-OD | Catalog Rosoboronexport (roe.ru)
Guided bomb with a laser gyrostabilized seeker and a FAE warhead KAB-1500LG-OD-E | Catalog Rosoboronexport (roe.ru)

Y porqué todo el mundo habla de las nukes cuando estos bichos están un peldaño antes en nivel de devastación

Son guiadas, 4-7 m. de precisión. Una sola bomba con cabeza termobárica KAB-1500 aniquila todo en 500 m de radio. No deben ser baratas de producir pero, desde que entraron en producción en los 90, los ruskies deberían tener stock suficiente (que yo sepa el uso en Siria fue esporádico) para cargarse determinadas posiciones fortificadas difíciles de tomar y enviar un mensaje claro

Todos los analistas militares que leo jamás hablan de ello, siempre que hablan de escalada por parte de Rusia sólo consideran el armamento nuclear táctico

Por ejemplo Avdiivka, que es una de las mejores fortificadas, con búnkeres, túneles, etc... Me pregunto si el motivo es que no se tienen las coordenadas precisas de estas fortificaciones


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La soberania es como el gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
> Igual que no se puede estar " medio vivo " , ni " medio muerto " ,
> O se esta vivo ...O se esta muerto ( muerto = no vivo )
> Es Crimea territorio ruso ? Bueno , de facto si , pero como de iure es ucraniana , pues no
> ...



Pues para los taiwaneses la pertenencia de Taiwan a China "de iure" está muy, pero que muy presente. Cuidado pues a los de Taiwan de visita en España, no vaya a ser que cometan algún delito puesto que pueden terminar en algun cárcel china.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2022)

Otro éxito ucraniano en el día de hoy. Zelensky ha ordenado la evacuación de Severodonetsk, lo que se ha podido llevar a cabo con total eficacia y en un tiempo record. Slava Ukraini!


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ya para que quiere rusia la puta mierda de pais que es alemania
> 
> aqui lo que queremos es trigo . tierras raras y gas... y nucleares
> 
> nada mas



Más quisiera Rusia tener la (competititiva) industria pesada alemana, además de su sector servicios y tecnológico.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Desde 1945, la soberanía es el arma nuclear...
> 
> Si tienes armas nucleares tus fronteras son concretas, si no las tienes son una linea en el mapa, que depende del reconocimiento de otros...
> 
> Por cierto China las debe estar fabricando a triple turno como churros, para dibujar sus nuevas fronteras en el pacifico las van a necesitar



Efectivamente. "Se suponía" que tenía "en torno a 300", y parece ser que están a marchas forzadas para llegar a 3.000. Eso descompensa totalmente el bloque chino-ruso frente al occidental. Tendrían más territorio, más gente y un 50% más de nukes.


----------



## Prophet (29 May 2022)

¿Recuerdas cuando los alemanes iban a recuperar Budapest de los soviéticos? 

Pueh loh mismoh


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Zelenski al primer ministro neerlandés: "Si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, debería decirlo sin rodeos"
> 
> Zelenski explicó que un día antes había mantenido una conversación telefónica con el primer ministro de Países Bajos, *Mark Rutte*, y que le dijo —*"con toda franqueza"*— que "si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, entonces debería decirlo sin rodeos".
> 
> ...



Ni caso, *Mark Rutte* es como un perro chiquitín de esos, que ladra mucho pero es absolutamente inofensivo.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Miles de aficionados del Liverpool no pueden entrar al estadio para ver la final de la Champions. Esperan agolpados a que abran la puerta *Z* del estadio. Demoran el comienzo de la final 15 minutos.
> 
> No es ninguna broma, la puerta del estadio para entrar es la *Z*.



Si, iban con entradas "Fake".


----------



## Peineto (29 May 2022)

weyler dijo:


> eso no es verdad, Rojo no fue profesor de franco, su excelencia era 2 años mayor que rojo



Lapsus memoriae. Ambos conocían el ejercicio teórico del paso del Ebro, pero Paquito fue pillado en bragas, aunque luego reaccionó a toda prisa.. De qué rincón de mi memoria he sacado lo de la Aca de Zaragoza me queda la sombra de la duda. En cualquier caso la verdad siempre por delante


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Entre esas historias, la que me resulta más emotiva fue la de los 3 buzos de Chernobyl.
> Tras la fusión del reactor los bomberos se afanaban en enfriarlo a pesar de los altísimos niveles de radiación. Pero bajo el reactor estaban las piscinas encargadas de la refrigeración del mismo cuyo nivel de agua subió alarmantemente a causa de la cantidad de agua empleada por los bomberos en apagar el reactor.
> 
> El combustible del reactor se había fundido y esa lava altamente radiactiva se desplazaba, cada vez más cerca del agua de las piscinas. Si llegasen a juntarse, la violenta explosión contaminaría de radiación toda Europa, mucho más de lo que ya había hecho. Europa quedaría inhabitable . No funcionaban los sistemas automáticos de vaciado y había que vaciar las piscinas metiéndose en aquella sopa altamente radiactiva.
> ...



Es un mito. Creo haberlo leído en la pizarra de Yuri o en algunas fuentes más. Pongo un extracto de este interesante artículo.









La verdadera historia del "escuadrón suicida" de Chernóbil, los tres hombres que evitaron un desastre mayor


Si algo ilustró el sensacional éxito de Chernobyl, la serie producida por HBO y aclamada tanto por la crítica como por el público, es el carácter místico que...




magnet.xataka.com





Por un lado, *Ananenko, Bezpalov y Baranov* no fueron las tres únicas personas que se introdujeron en las cámaras inundadas bajo las piscinas de seguridad. Tanto los equipos de bomberos como otros técnicos de la central habían trabajado durante los días previos para vaciar parte del agua. Los primeros bombearon las salas logrando reducir la inundación a la altura de la rodilla, cuando no del tobillo. Los segundos habían entrado para medir los niveles de radiación.

De modo que cuando el trío de héroes se introdujo en las cámaras lo hizo con cierta cantidad de información. No fue un acto ciego. Ananenko y Bezpalov habían colaborado en la construcción e instalación del sistema de seguridad. Conocían su infraestructura, la canalización, la posición de las tuberías principales y el punto exacto donde encontrarían las válvulas que abrirían las compuertas y vaciarían el agua. Lo harían eso sí, a oscuras, por lo que necesitarían a Baranov para iluminarles.

¿Fueron voluntarios? Lo más probable es que sí. Como se explica aquí, la gran mayoría de liquidadores eran conscientes de lo que se jugaban al lidiar con la catástrofe de Chernóbil, y lo hicieron en plena posesión *de su voluntad*. Pero al mismo tiempo lo hicieron _porque era su trabajo_. Ananenko ha dado muy pocas entrevistas, pero en todas deja traslucir cierto deber rutinario en su incursión en las cámaras.


> El hecho es que todo el equipamiento estaba distribuido entre talleres, y dado que las piscinas a vaciar quedaban bajo la responsabilidad del área de servicio de la sala del reactor Nº 2, era el personal de esta unidad quien debía realizar la tarea. Por supuesto, se daban casos en los que el personal de turno de un taller cualquiera no era suficiente para una tarea, y en ese caso otros trabajadores se incorporaban. Pero en cualquier caso, cualquier operación que requiriera de equipamiento debía ser realizada en presencia o bajo la supervisión de un representante del taller responsable.



Es decir: Ananenko estaba allí porque era su deber. Muy literalmente.

La misión de los tres hombres era relativamente sencilla. Caminar por las profundidades de Chernóbil ataviados con equipamiento de submarinista, encontrar las válvulas de las compuertas y abrirlas. En condiciones normales hubiera sido una tarea realizada *de forma automática* y electrónica por el ordenador de la central, pero la explosión y la inundación posterior habían inutilizado los circuitos. Ahora, Ananenko y sus compañeros debían hacerlo manualmente.

Como él mismo cuenta, las dos válvulas se encontraban a tres metros bajo tierra, y estaban marcadas con una inscripción técnica para identificarlas con facilidad (4GT-21 y 4GT-22). Gran parte de sus miedos provenían no tanto de las espantosas condiciones que su cuerpo debía soportar en el camino como de la posibilidad de que estuvieran bloqueadas o inutilizadas. En ese caso, vaciar las piscinas y evitar la certera explosión de vapor habría sido mucho más complejo.

Gran parte de la mitología que rodea la excursión del _escuadrón suicida_ surge del agua radioactiva. Ananenko, Bezpalov y Baranov se enfrentarían a dosis radioactivas superiores a los 5.000 roentgens/hora, capaces de broncear la piel en cuestión de segundos, introducir un amargo sabor metálico en la boca y punzar la piel con la intensidad de mil agujas. Los tres héroes debían lidiar con una *presión radioactiva* tan extraordinaria que su vida, con probabilidad, terminaría allí mismo Así se retrata en _Chernobyl_ y en infinidad de reportajes.

Ananenko dibuja un escenario menos homérico.

La información sobre la situación radioactiva en el corredor 001 (el que emplearían para acceder a las cámaras inundadas) me era conocida (...) Cuando entré en mi turno de trabajo, mi compañero me explicó que la última medición de radioactividad había sido tomada directamente desde el nivel del agua del corredor. Por supuesto, me es imposible recordar cuál fue el resultado de la medición, pero recuerdo mi sensación en aquel momento. Los números no parecían algo extraordinario. La situación radioactiva era la habitual para las centrales nucleares en mayo de 1986.

La memoria humana es frágil. Ananenko admite haber consultado con su colega Bespalov lo acontecido en las profundidades de Chernóbil, aclarando sus borrosos recuerdos. Los tres acudieron a los corredores acompañados por un dosímetro DP-5, un pequeño captador de radiación. A mitad de trayecto, Baranov activó el rango absoluto de su medidor y observó con inquietud los resultados. "El dispositivo se había ido de escala en todos los subrangos", le explicaría Bespalov a Ananenko. "¡Corred!", ordenaría Baranov.

Durante su camino, repleto de agua hasta las rodillas, los tres se familiarizarían con el tétrico sabor metálico en la boca causado por la elevada radiación del agua contaminada. Pero llegarían a las válvulas, las abrirías *sin mayores problemas* y regresarían al exterior entre vítores de sus compañeros. A su salida, Ananenko hablaría con Tass, una agencia de información soviética, y sus palabras serían recogidas por Associated Press en esta nota.

"Me ofrecieron rechazar la tarea. Pero cómo podría haberlo hecho cuando era la única persona en mi turno que sabía dónde estaban ubicadas las válvulas", contaría. Ananenko aclararía más tarde que las declaraciones recogidas por Tass estaban parcialmente construidas por la agencia, y que gran parte de la mitología folclórica que surgió a raíz de su hazaña y del accidente brotaría directamente de aquel artículo, recogido y replicado por otros medios rusos y occidentales.

De hecho, el mito se hizo tan grande que la mayoría de historias les dieron por muertos o bien dentro de los corredores o bien a las pocas horas de salir de las cámaras, ya con la misión completada. Ananenko, Bezpalov y Baranov habrían completado así el camino del héroe: figuras llamadas a la acción en pos del bien de la humanidad, conocedoras de los incalculables riesgos y, en última instancia, *sacrificadas *por una causa justa.

Pero ninguno de los tres pereció. Parte del interés de Ananenko en hablar con la prensa soviética surgía del interés de los operarios de Chernóbil de desmitificar las elevadas tasas de mortalidad asociadas a los liquidadores y a los operarios que continuaron trabajando en la central durante los días posteriores. No lo consiguió, y lo recóndito de su figura, del oscurantismo soviético y de su interés personal en el anonimato (como el de Bezpalov y Baranov) fermentaron en la leyenda de su muerte.


----------



## Prophet (29 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Otro éxito ucraniano en el día de hoy. Zelensky ha ordenado la evacuación de Severodonetsk, lo que se ha podido llevar a cabo con total eficacia y en un tiempo record. Slava Ukraini!



Otro éxito ucraniano en el día de hoy. Zelensky ha salido en avión hasta UK y ha ordenado la evacuación de Kiev, lo que se ha podido llevar a cabo con total eficacia y en tiempo récord. Slava Cocaine!


----------



## pepinox (29 May 2022)

Ha sido acabar los CHECHENOS su trabajo en Mariupol, para acto seguido llegar los CHECHENOS al Donbass y finalizarlo igualmente.

CHECHENO debería escribirse siempre con todo mayúsculas. Se lo han ganado.


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mercader, muchas gracias por poner al menos los titulares de la noticia. Como sabes, en España hay censura y no podemos ver nada de Rt. la verdad, da bastante rabia cuando clikamos a las noticias censuradas y no podemos ver nada.
> 
> Muchas gracias y pediría al resto de foristas que colgais noticias que están censuradas en España, que al menos copiéis los titulares o un párrafo para saber de qué van. Gracias a todos



Perdón si me repito, pero es bueno insistir y luchar contra la censura
Se pueden ver los vídeos en RT
Y para leer prensa está la opción de usar un vpn. Muy fácil con el navegador Opera (han recomendado otros) porque ya viene con un vpn(hay que activarlo en la configuración) Así funciona la VPN gratis de Opera.
También han recomendado (y funciona) entrar a través de esta página ProxySite.com - Free Web Proxy Site


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Zelenski al primer ministro neerlandés: "Si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, debería decirlo sin rodeos"
> 
> Zelenski explicó que un día antes había mantenido una conversación telefónica con el primer ministro de Países Bajos, *Mark Rutte*, y que le dijo —*"con toda franqueza"*— que "si cree que en la UE no hay espacio para nosotros, entonces debería decirlo sin rodeos".




Esta noticia es muy relevante y me sirve para hacer aquí una predicción:

En cuanto Rusia gane la guerra, ningún país extranjero querrá ser el "padrino" de ese fracaso, y se distanciarán de Zelensky como de la mierda. Todas las supuestas promesas de ayuda financiera e integración en la EU se quedarán en agua de borrajas como las ayudas al volcán de la Palma. Se pasará página en el telediarreo y a otra nueva pandemia de moda. Se dejará de hablar de Ucrania. Por supuesto, se forzará el retorno a lo que quede de su país a todos los "refugiados" que ya están causando problemas y que no saben como quitarse de encima. 

En ese momento, la población Ucrania se sentirá completamente abandonada por "Occidente", y sentirán que han sido cruelmente timados, siendo utilizados como carne de cañón en una guerra destinada únicamente a causar problemas a Rusia y a destruir a los eslavos. Todos aquellos partidos y líderes "pro-europeos" serán vistos como flautistas de Hammelin, que los han llevado al desastre con falsas promesas de protección otánica. 

Ahora pensemos en un señor que tiene una pensión de 200 euros al mes en la Ucrania de post-guerra, completamente arruinada, y comprueba que su primo Vlodimir, que quedó en la zona ocupada por Rusia, recibe una pensión de 500. Las ganas que le van a quedar de soñar con la Gloria Ucraniana.

Caída de Zelensky -si es que no es fusilado por los suyos antes-, y subida al poder de un partido pro-ruso que abogue por reintegrarse a la madre patria como solución al desastre al que los han llevado los demonios occidentales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

Buena peli pero faltan chechenos



Nefersen dijo:


> Esta noticia es muy relevante y me sirve para hacer aquí una predicción:
> 
> En cuanto Rusia gane la guerra, ningún país extranjero querrá ser el "padrino" de ese fracaso, y se distanciarán de Zelensky como de la mierda. Todas las supuestas promesas de ayuda financiera e integración en la EU se quedarán en agua de borraja como las ayudas al volcán de la Palma. Se pasará página en el telediarreo y a otra nueva pandemia de moda. Se dejará de hablar de Ucrania. Por supuesto, se forzará el retorno a lo que quede de su país a todos los "refugiados" que ya están causando problemas y que no saben como quitarse de encima.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (29 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pero EEUU habrá querido que le llegue "algo" a Argentina, porque saben que si reciben alguna aviación militar, Chile se vería en la necesidad de comprar y actualizar un poquito, y así hacen caja todos los que venden armas.
> Los EEUU no piensan en el bien de Argentina, piensan en el negocio y en que se endeuden más.



La F.A Chilena supera a la Argentina en número y calidad de lejos. El problema de Argentina es el continuo saqueo de capitales hacia paraísos financieros por su oligarquía agraria; no pueden hacer caja para comprar aviones modernos, y cada vez se adeudan mas. Están reparando los A-4 que les regaló EEUU el siglo pasado, con eso basta.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Es un mito. Creo haberlo leído en la pizarra de Yuri o en algunas fuentes más. Pongo un extracto de este interesante artículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchísimas gracias por la información, me ha alegrado mucho que los tres héroes no murieran a los pocos días de su hazaña, como suele figurar en los relatos de su gesta. Gracias, me has alegrado la noche.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 May 2022)

al parecer los orcos han perdido en dos dias de ofensiva en kherson mas de todo lo que han conseguido en 2 meses de ofensiva en el donbas quemando chatarra y gopniks a destajo.


----------



## pepinox (29 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer los orcos han perdido en dos dias de ofensiva en kherson mas de todo lo que han conseguido en 2 meses de ofensiva en el donbas quemando chatarra y gopniks a destajo.



Al parecer, las deserciones ukronazis en el Donbass van a dejar la rendición ukronazi de Mariupol en una batucada de capital de provincias.


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Algunos de los países que impusieron sanciones contra Rusia ayudan a Moscú a eludir la mayoría de ellas, dice Zelenski.*




¿Está poniendo en entredicho la honradez de los políticos otánicos? Lo que faltaba. A ver si Zelensky va a acabar en el bando ruso.


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La Mancha debe tener algo de Rusia... Y lo digo sin haber pisado la patria de Dostoievski.
> Para los amantes de la literatura rusa, hay un libro por ahí de Stefan Zweig llamado Momentos estelares de la Humanidad. No os perdáis "Momento heroico", sobre el fusilamiento frustrado de Dostoievski, y "Huida hacia Dios", que narra los últimos días de Tolstoi.



No sé si lo conoce, pero es alucinante que en Rusia exista la figura del bogatyr








Bogatyr - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Qué quieren que le diga de don Fiodor, para mí (junto a Albert Camus) diositos. Siempre será uno de los momentos más emocionantes de mi vida haber podido visitar su tumba y, sobre todo haber podido pasear por el Moika y la Nevski Prospekt. Piter puede que sea una de las ciudades más hermosas del mundo, pero el hecho de que él paseara por allí le da el primer premio.
Y ahora me lo van a quitar....por lo cojones!!!
Con respecto al Quijote, en eso sí que soy un patriota cultural. Imprescindible para sentirse español de verdad (no del de banderitas). Por cierto, desde los tiempos soviéticos imprescindible en las escuelas rusas. Por algo será. Ya hablando de literaratura y de "rusos malvados", como muchos sabrán, en las escuelas soviéticas (francamente no sé si hoy se sigue haciendo) se estudiaban(aprendían) poemas en ucraniano ( de Tarás Sevchenko que yo sepa de primera mano).

Perdón por el O.T. Pero contra la cultura universal no van a poder. Y la rusa es demasiado valiosa.


Ya puestos, les recomiendo una serie de hace poco sobre F.M.








Dostoyevski (Miniserie Rusa) – YAM Magazine en Español


Título Original: ДостоевскийSiempre es todo un reto ver une película o serie en un idioma que uno no entiende sin subtítulos, especialmente si tienden a ser de corte histórico so




es.yam-mag.com


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (29 May 2022)

Hungría está esperando el colapso de Ucrania para intervenir en la protección de los húngaros étnicos y territorio en poder de la misma, y que también han sido maltratados, imponiéndoles el idioma ucro. Presumo que Hungría ya tiene un acuerdo bajo mesa, con Rusia en ese tema.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Perdón si me repito, pero es bueno insistir y luchar contra la censura
> Se pueden ver los vídeos en RT
> Y para leer prensa está la opción de usar un vpn. Muy fácil con el navegador Opera (han recomendado otros) porque ya viene con un vpn(hay que activarlo en la configuración) Así funciona la VPN gratis de Opera.
> También han recomendado (y funciona) entrar a través de esta página ProxySite.com - Free Web Proxy Site




Muchas gracias Iskra


----------



## Caracalla (29 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esta noticia es muy relevante y me sirve para hacer aquí una predicción:
> 
> En cuanto Rusia gane la guerra, ningún país extranjero querrá ser el "padrino" de ese fracaso, y se distanciarán de Zelensky como de la mierda. Todas las supuestas promesas de ayuda financiera e integración en la EU se quedarán en agua de borraja como las ayudas al volcán de la Palma. Se pasará página en el telediarreo y a otra nueva pandemia de moda. Se dejará de hablar de Ucrania. Por supuesto, se forzará el retorno a lo que quede de su país a todos los "refugiados" que ya están causando problemas y que no saben como quitarse de encima.
> 
> ...



Cuando esta guerra termine, no habrá Ucrania ni Zelensky.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muchas gracias Iskra







__





ProxySite.com - Free Web Proxy Site


Access the wealth of information on the Internet without giving up your privacy. What you do on the Internet is nobody’s business but your own. ProxySite.com stands between your web use and anyone trying to monitor your activity.




eu10.proxysite.com




directamente a rt. 




__





ProxySite.com - Free Web Proxy Site


Access the wealth of information on the Internet without giving up your privacy. What you do on the Internet is nobody’s business but your own. ProxySite.com stands between your web use and anyone trying to monitor your activity.




us17.proxysite.com




directamente a Sputnik
Cosas de piratear libros, películas o deportes. Curiosamente, la lucha contra el capital (sobre todo por temas culturales) ha terminado sirviendo para luchar contra la censura.


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

Las RRSS y en especial Twister, el país 404 va "ganando" y eso es lo importante, todo lo demás es secundario @Coco Portugal
Es parecido a Armenia-Azerbaiyán que luego vienen los lloros, las depresiones digitales y los engañados se dan de bruces contra el muro de la realidad, pero ya es tarde, y en este caso en particular ocurrirán cosas serias tales como, HAMBRE MISERIA MUERTE y será una realidad palpable para todos los COVIDIANOS TOTALITARIOS TRAGACIONISTAS ATLANTISTAS BANDERISTAS.


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

No puedo poner los vídeos ( ni por telegram ni dede mi ordenador), pero se han visto un montón de casos de estos en canales de telegram. Muy emotivos, aunque desgraciadamente lo más habitual es encontrarse casos de caídos (tanto civiles vomo militares. El pueblo del Donbass en su conjunto es el verdadero sufrido héroe de esta triste historia.
Deben ser los famosos "invasores".

Milicianos del Donbás se reencuentran con sus padres después de años sin poder verse por causa de la guerra y la persecución política que el régimen de Kiev impuso.
Carlos Macagno, [26/05/2022 21:33]
[Forwarded from CAPITALISMO ES BARBARIE]
[ Video ]
Milicianos del Donbás se reencuentran con sus padres después de años sin poder verse por causa de la guerra y la persecución política que el régimen de Kiev impuso.

Un oficial de la República Popular de Lugansk regresó a casa después de la liberación de Svetlodarsk que llevaba 8 años ocupada por los ucronazis, y pudo por fin abrazar a su madre. Durante años se comunicó a través de terceros para no arriesgar a su madre, dado que los militares ucranianos tomaban represalias contra los familiares, llegando incluso a perpetrar atrocidades.

En Gorlovka liberada de la bota ucronazi también se produce el reencuentro entre un padre y un hijo que llevaban años sin verse.

Muchos padres no volvieron a ver a sus hijos, pues fueron asesinados por los ucronazis, algunos mediante torturas. Hay también milicianos que regresan y no pueden abrazar a sus familias, pues fueron asesinadas por los bombardeos de Kiev. La liberación de Donbás significa Dignidad y también reencuentro de amores separados por un régimen criminal.



Un oficial de la República Popular de Lugansk regresó a casa después de la liberación de Svetlodarsk que llevaba 8 años ocupada por los ucronazis, y pudo por fin abrazar a su madre. Durante años se comunicó a través de terceros para no arriesgar a su madre, dado que los militares ucranianos tomaban represalias contra los familiares, llegando incluso a perpetrar atrocidades.

En Gorlovka liberada de la bota ucronazi también se produce el reencuentro entre un padre y un hijo que llevaban años sin verse.

Muchos padres no volvieron a ver a sus hijos, pues fueron asesinados por los ucronazis, algunos mediante torturas. Hay también milicianos que regresan y no pueden abrazar a sus familias, pues fueron asesinadas por los bombardeos de Kiev. La liberación de Donbás significa Dignidad y también reencuentro de amores separados por un régimen criminal.
================================================
Otro que está cerca de volver a casa es Viacheslav Ponomarov que ha sido fotografiado armado en Krasni Liman. Es el mítico alcalde de Slaviank en 2014 y veterano de Afganistán. Volvemos al principio.
================================
Sobre Pablo Vis. Entrevista con su mujer.








Gallico San Cernin. Entrevista a Oihana Goiriena sobre Pablo González. - El Gallico de San Cernin - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de El Gallico de San Cernin gratis. Entrevistamos a la mujer de Pablo González tras la decisión del tribunal polaco de extender tres meses su detención en circunstancias muy duras, el... Programa: El Gallico de San Cernin. Canal: Eguzki Irratia. Tiempo: 01:00:00...




www.ivoox.com





=================================
Base de datos sobre criminales del régimen de Kiev. En ruso. Ya saben, el que no sepa, a tirar de traductor.





Луганский блокпост


Преступления украинского правительства против народа Украины




lugpost.ru


----------



## ryder87 (29 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer los orcos han perdido en dos dias de ofensiva en kherson mas de todo lo que han conseguido en 2 meses de ofensiva en el donbas quemando chatarra y gopniks a destajo.



Otro que se va al ignore por subnormal..


----------



## Tales. (29 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esta noticia es muy relevante y me sirve para hacer aquí una predicción:
> 
> En cuanto Rusia gane la guerra, ningún país extranjero querrá ser el "padrino" de ese fracaso, y se distanciarán de Zelensky como de la mierda. Todas las supuestas promesas de ayuda financiera e integración en la EU se quedarán en agua de borraja como las ayudas al volcán de la Palma. Se pasará página en el telediarreo y a otra nueva pandemia de moda. Se dejará de hablar de Ucrania. Por supuesto, se forzará el retorno a lo que quede de su país a todos los "refugiados" que ya están causando problemas y que no saben como quitarse de encima.
> 
> ...



Tomo nota


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (29 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> No puedo poner los vídeos ( ni por telegram ni dede mi ordenador),



Pega el enlace, borra la “s” de https y después de las barras “ // “ pega “ www. “.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (29 May 2022)

Vladlen Tatarsky:

Traigo no muy buenas noticias en el Día de la Guardia Fronteriza.

Ayer en la región de Bryansk, los guardias fronterizos murieron en una batalla con un grupo de sabotaje ucronazi. Hubo una batalla. Los detalles son diferentes, pero es un hecho. Los muchachos no murieron en 1941 o 1993 en Tayikistán, sino ahora, en 2022. No se anunciarán sus nombres sobre la hazaña, por alguna razón desconocida no se dirá. Como si no hubiera guerra. Como si no fuera en el TERRITORIO de la Federación Rusa.

¡Memoria Eterna a nuestros Héroes!

P.D. En las noticias sobre el incidente, por supuesto, nadie habla de los muertos.









Обстрел поселка Зерново Брянской области стал частью провокации ВСУ


Со стороны Украины обстреляли поселок Зерново на брянском участке границы. О том, что это может произойти, несколько дней назад предупредило Министерство обороны России. «Брянским новостям» жители Суземского района сообщили, что был обстрелян погранпункт в Суземском районе Брянской области...




bragazeta--ru-turbopages-org.translate.goog


----------



## crocodile (29 May 2022)

Los países occidentales pueden suministrar armas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tanto como quieran, pero sin la capacitación adecuada del personal para manejarlas, se convierten rápidamente en trofeos. Resulta que un soldado movilizado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, además de AK, debería poder manejar Javelin, ULO, AT4, Panzerfaust y muchos otros modelos occidentales. ¿Es real? Por supuesto que no. El resultado: numerosas pérdidas de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y armas capturadas.

Y así, el próximo lote de trofeos incautados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Izyum no es nada nuevo.


----------



## giovachapin (29 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ha sido acabar los CHECHENOS su trabajo en Mariupol, para acto seguido llegar los CHECHENOS al Donbass y finalizarlo igualmente.
> 
> CHECHENO debería escribirse siempre con todo mayúsculas. Se lo han ganado.



Los CHECHENOS son los BERSERKER de los tiempos modernos.


----------



## raptors (29 May 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> Pocas veces puedo postear a diario debido a la velocidad de aparición de mensajes, pero hoy lo he conseguido.
> 
> Si por lo que parece se confirma la liberación de Severodonetsk, esto ya sí que es un absoluto desmoronamiento de los ukronazis, y yo que me alegro.
> 
> Si fuera Rusia apostaría por la liberación total de todo el territorio de la extinta Ucrania.




*Dificil decisión del comando central ruso...* ya que así como están los _tiempos,_ rusia está cómoda... Ya que el rublo está fortalecido... Vende menos recursos energéticos, pero con las incrementos del precio, obtiene mejores ganancias... poco a poco sigue incorporando nuevos territorios, que en tiempos de paz no se atrevería a incorporar.... cada dia que pasa el bloque antirruso se fragmenta...

Yo creo que por estas cosas rusia se toma su tiempo para lanzarse con todo...


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


>



The clown's final countdown


----------



## Caracalla (29 May 2022)

No creo.

Los TOS-1A ya están en camino y estos no tendrán catacumbas donde esconderse.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raptors (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la información, me ha alegrado mucho que los tres héroes no murieran a los pocos días de su hazaña, como suele figurar en los relatos de su gesta. Gracias, me has alegrado la noche.




*Se lees el articulo que puso "Iskar"*.... ninguno de ellos murió a causa de la radiación...


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro que es lo que quiero, sería absurdo decir lo que no quiero que pase o desear que me vayan mal las cosas, no tiene sentido



Macho ws que leerte cansa.Solo habla de tí y de tu deseo de libertad y transparencia. Tus opiniones las.sabemos al dedillo y a diario


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

El premio de la paciencia es poseer más paciencia. Para la resistencia
es necesario evitar el egoísmo por querer una recompensa instantánea. 
Contra esos mimbres, Occidente no tiene ninguna posibilidad.


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

Los oligarcas, como depredadores que son, ocupan posiciones de poder
no sólo económico, sino político.El objetivo fue que Rusia fuera gobernada 
por oligarcas; Putin mandó a parar. Ahora son multimillonarios;no es moco
de pavo, pero están sometidos.


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

En Donetsk han finalizado los primeros juicios a mercenarios extranjeros. 
Dos británicos, Sean Pinner y Andrew Hill, y un marroquí, Saadoun Brahim. 
No se conoce l veredicto. Se enfrentan a la pena de muerte.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En cuanto a las relaciones comerciales nunca ha habido una sola queja de Rusia...Es más, quizá lo que se debería plantear a nivel mundial es la manera en la que se toman decisiones, no pudiendo ser estas en ningún caso unilaterales, cuando se trata de terceros países.
> Si es cierto que llegar a ese acuerdo es una quimera, pero el problema no está en las relaciones comerciales, ni nunca lo han estado
> No sé, me da la sensación de que cualquier argumento "sirve" para, al fin y al cabo, defender un estado que tiene al mismo presidente desde hace más de 20 años....¿Entendemos de qué estamos hablando? ¿quisieramos "transportar" algo similar en la UE o en otros países?
> Creo que cualquier cosa que se base en decisiones unilaterales está mal, lo haga quien lo haga, dime, qué mecanismo podemos usar para que eso no ocurra? o dejamos que sean los intereses solo de Rusia los que manden en la UE? (o los de un solo país, el que sea)
> ...



Ahhh ... El problema son los estados que tienen una misma persona en el poder durante 20 años?? Habla usted de las monarquias arabes que son aliadas nuestras y a las que suministramos armas sin problemas?? El problema de Rusia no es Putin, si Putin se plegará a lo que le piden o a lo que se necesita podria gobernar cien años más y le comerían la polla todos los presidentes USA sin poner ni colorados .. El problema es que Rusia al querer tener un papel en este juego de relaciones internacionales molesta y hay que quitarselo de en medio. Una rusia pobre sin capacidad de intervenir deja las manos libres a la OTAN para seguir haciendo democratizaciones allí donde interese.


----------



## Magick (29 May 2022)

A este le dijeron: -¡Carga la baca y escapa…!

*¡EL UCRANIANO ESCAPA DE LA ZONA DE GUERRA CON SU "MASCOTA" EN EL ASIENTO TRASERO!*


----------



## Magick (29 May 2022)

Sobre la restauración de Mariupol:

_1.300 edificios residenciales serán restaurados en la ciudad. Una parte significativa del trabajo será financiado por Rusia.
2. La ciudad lanzará su propio canal de televisión. Se está trabajando para preparar el equipo.
3. Se está trabajando sistemática para recoger los cuerpos de los militares y civiles ucranianos muertos, así como para identificar los cementerios que fueron excavados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
4. Lo que sucederá en lugar de Azovstal aún no se ha determinado por completo, este problema finalmente se resolverá más adelante.
5. Las pensiones en Mariupol se pagarán a partir de junio en rublos en las oficinas del Donbass Post.
6. El puerto marítimo de Mariupol se integrará estrechamente en los procesos económicos rusos en el Mar de Azov.



Rusia enviará 500 equipos y 1.500 especialistas a la República Popular de Donetsk para restaurar la infraestructura de transporte de la república.

En la primera etapa, la tarea es restaurar 5 puentes y reparar 230 kilómetros de carreteras.

La forma en que Rusia puede restaurar la infraestructura de transporte en un período de tiempo bastante corto podría evaluarse no hace mucho tiempo con el ejemplo de Crimea y la construcción de la carretera federal de Tavrida._


----------



## Magick (29 May 2022)

_¡LOS DRONES KALASHNIKOV KUB KAMIKAZE GOLPEAN POSICIONES UCRANIANAS EN JARKOV!



_


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

Presidente de Japón: 

_"Habría sido posible [evitar el conflicto] si se hubiera conseguido de Zelenski que prometiera que su país no se unirá a la OTAN", afirmó Shinzo Abe._


----------



## El-Mano (29 May 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2022)

Creo que como agradecimiento, los ciudadanos debería llamar a su futuro país Zelenskia en lugar de Ucrania.


----------



## Magick (29 May 2022)

WarDonbass. Guerra en Donbass. Operación especial Z en Ucrania

"Fuentes ucranianas informan de que Zaluzhny ahora se comunica directamente con el Pentágono, recibiendo órdenes directamente desde allí. Dicho plan se adoptó debido a la situación en el frente oriental, con el fin de acelerar el proceso de toma y aplicación de decisiones en la medida de lo posible, eliminando todos los elementos adicionales del mismo. Es sintomático que la oficina de Zelensky haya resultado ser un "elemento adicional" que ralentiza la velocidad de comandar formaciones ucranianas desde el otro lado del océano. @WarDonbass

El contacto directo entre Zaluzhny y el Pentágono (sin la mediación de la oficina de Ze) ya se ha visto eclipsado por los primeros desacuerdos. Por lo tanto, según fuentes ucranianas, el Estado Mayor insiste en la creación urgente de una nueva línea defensiva Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Druzhkovka-Konstantinovka-Toretsk, donde las ciudades se convertirán en fortalezas que se apoyan mutuamente, bloqueando los accesos a ellas con fuego de artillería, lo que estrechará la línea del frente, así como obstaculizará las tácticas de las "pequeñas calderas". Sin embargo, el Pentágono insiste en la retirada de las principales fuerzas y artillería a la segunda línea de defensa Kharkov-Dnepropetrovsk-Zaporozhye-Nikolaev, sin un largo retraso en las líneas intermedias, ya que está mucho más preparada para la defensa, y la retirada prevista preservará las armas pesadas y las unidades listas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estrictamente hablando, no hay tiempo para crear la "línea Zaluzhny". La "segunda línea" como un solo sistema defensivo tampoco funcionará, no hay fuerzas para ello. Lo más probable es que hablemos de bolsas separadas de resistencia en cada metrópolis en particular. @WarDonbass

Por primera vez desde el comienzo de los disturbios ucranianos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se convierten no solo en un factor político, sino también en un participante en el proceso político en Ucrania. El desacuerdo entre la oficina de Ze y el Estado Mayor lleva al hecho de que este último se convierta en un "centro de cristalización" para aquellos que no están satisfechos con el payaso y su equipo. La situación en cuanto al curso hacia la destrucción de la oposición política contra Bankovaya es bastante esperada. Por lo tanto, en desacuerdos entre el cuartel general político y militar del régimen, cuando uno propone "defender ciudades al último ucraniano", y el segundo - "salvar al ejército a costa de los territorios", los LOM de la oposición todavía activos comienzan a jugar del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dejando claro inequívocamente que desde el momento es militar Entonces, @WarDonbass

WarDonbass. Guerra en Donbass. Operación especial Z en Ucrania
El equipo Ze ya se ha dado cuenta de la amenaza del surgimiento de un "centro de poder" alternativo frente al mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y ya está tomando medidas. El arsenal de medios a su disposición no es rico: mentiras y represión. Y la autora del escandaloso proyecto de ley de tiroteo, Maryana Bezuglaya, diputada del pueblo del Siervo del Pueblo, ya está exigiendo tratar con el editor en jefe del sitio web del Censor, Yuri Butusov, que habló en apoyo de la posición de Zaluzhny. La frenética Maryana lo acusa, por supuesto, de "zrada" y "trabajar para el Kremlin". Según el diputado, "constantemente, con impunidad, expone toneladas de información sobre nuestras fuerzas armadas, posiciones, situación operativa, sacude, desorienta y juega junto con Rusia". La situación para el equipo Ze deja de ser cómoda. El enfrentamiento del mando ucraniano con todos los insatisfechos en el ukrovoysk, y estos son la mayoría. No hay suficientes prisiones para todos. @WarDonbass

Mis espías informaron de que hoy el payaso Zelensky estaba celebrando una reunión de emergencia con todo su grupo en su estudio de drogas. Se fijó la tarea de nombrar urgentemente a los responsables de todos los problemas en el frente e iniciar casos penales. Los culpables deben ser cualquier general, pero no menos de cuatro y excepto Zaluzhny. Según Zalugny, dijo que aún no era el momento. Pero por lo que sé, el pequeño payaso quiere actuar con más dureza con Zaluzhny, pero hasta ahora no puede decidir.

Los generales ucranianos entienden el circo en curso dirigido por un payaso loco y comienzan a considerar la opción de eliminar a Zelensky con la ayuda del DRG "ruso". Según mi información, alguien del estrecho círculo de Zelensky está en connivencia con los generales. Probablemente el que tome la silla de Vovchik. Estamos esperando eventos muy interesantes, abruptamente que en Juego de Tronos.
Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha... WarDonbass. Guerra en Donbass. Operación especial Z en Ucrania”


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esta noticia es muy relevante y me sirve para hacer aquí una predicción:
> 
> En cuanto Rusia gane la guerra, ningún país extranjero querrá ser el "padrino" de ese fracaso, y se distanciarán de Zelensky como de la mierda. Todas las supuestas promesas de ayuda financiera e integración en la EU se quedarán en agua de borrajas como las ayudas al volcán de la Palma. Se pasará página en el telediarreo y a otra nueva pandemia de moda. Se dejará de hablar de Ucrania. Por supuesto, se forzará el retorno a lo que quede de su país a todos los "refugiados" que ya están causando problemas y que no saben como quitarse de encima.
> 
> ...



El flautista de Hammelin, que se llevó los niños a "Ardeal", a Transilvania....


----------



## Ultimate (29 May 2022)

__





The Eurasian Economic Union Steps Up | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





*La Unión Económica Euroasiática se intensifica*
_28 de mayo de 2022 

*El Foro Económico Euroasiático ha vuelto a demostrar que este tren de alta velocidad -integración económica- ya ha salido de la estación.*_

*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicado. *

_El primer Foro Económico Euroasiático , en Bishkek, Kirguistán, tuvo lugar esta semana en una coyuntura geopolítica muy delicada, ya que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, insiste en que “Occidente ha declarado la guerra total contra nosotros, contra todo el mundo ruso. Nadie esconde esto ahora”.

Siempre es importante recordar que antes de Maidan en 2014, Ucrania tenía la opción de convertirse en miembro de pleno derecho de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU), e incluso equilibrarlo con una asociación flexible con la UE.

La EAEU está compuesta por cinco miembros de pleno derecho: Rusia, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, Bielorrusia y Armenia; sin embargo, 14 naciones enviaron delegaciones al foro, incluidas China, Vietnam y las naciones latinoamericanas.

Hubo muchos rumores de que los procedimientos se verían comprometidos por los paquetes de sanciones en serie impuestos a Rusia por el Occidente colectivo. No hay duda de que algunos miembros de EAEU, como Kazajstán, parecen estar más preocupados por los efectos de las sanciones que por ajustar los negocios con Rusia. Sin embargo, ese no es el punto.

El punto crucial es que para 2025 tienen que armonizar su legislación en materia de mercados financieros. Y eso está directamente relacionado con lo que el cuerpo ejecutivo de la EAEU, dirigido por Sergey Glazyev, está trabajando extensamente: diseñar los lineamientos de un sistema financiero/económico alternativo  a lo que Occidente preferiría acuñar como Bretton Woods 3.

El Foro Económico Euroasiático fue establecido por el Consejo Económico Supremo de Eurasia explícitamente para profundizar aún más la cooperación económica entre los miembros de la EAEU. No es de extrañar que el tema oficial del foro fuera la integración económica euroasiática en la era de los cambios globales: nuevas oportunidades de inversión , centrándose en el desarrollo estratégico en las áreas industrial, energética, de transporte, financiera y digital.

*Tantas estrategias convergentes*

El discurso del presidente Putin ante la sesión plenaria fue bastante revelador. Para apreciar realmente el alcance de lo que está implícito, es importante recordar que Putin presentó el concepto de la Gran Asociación Euroasiática en 2016 en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, centrado en una "asociación euroasiática más amplia que involucre a la Unión Económica Euroasiática" e incluya a China. , Pakistán, Irán e India.

Putin enfatizó cómo el impulso para desarrollar lazos “en el marco de la Gran Asociación Euroasiática” (…) “no fue la situación política sino las tendencias económicas mundiales, porque el centro del desarrollo económico es gradual – somos conscientes de esto, y nuestros empresarios son conscientes de esto, se está moviendo gradualmente, continúa moviéndose hacia la región de Asia-Pacífico”.

Agregó, “en las condiciones internacionales actuales cuando, desafortunadamente, los vínculos comerciales y económicos tradicionales y las cadenas de suministro se están interrumpiendo”, la Gran Asociación Euroasiática “está adquiriendo un significado especial”.

Putin estableció una conexión directa no solo entre la Gran Asociación Euroasiática y los miembros de EAEU, sino también entre "miembros de BRICS como China e India", "la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai, ASEAN y otras organizaciones".

Y ese es el núcleo de todo el proceso continuo de múltiples capas de la integración de Eurasia, con las Nuevas Rutas de la Seda lideradas por China que se cruzan con la Unión Económica de Eurasia, la OCS, BRICS+ y otras estrategias convergentes.

Lavrov dijo esta semana que Argentina y Arabia Saudita quieren unirse a los BRICS, cuyo próximo verano en China se está preparando meticulosamente. No solo eso: Lavrov mencionó que bastantes naciones árabes quieren unirse a la OCS. Tuvo cuidado de describir este proceso de convergencia de alianzas como “no antagónico”.

Putin, por su parte, tuvo cuidado de definir la Gran Asociación Euroasiática como “un gran proyecto de civilización. La idea principal es crear un espacio común de cooperación equitativa para las organizaciones regionales”, cambiando “la arquitectura política y económica en todo el continente”.

Por lo tanto, la necesidad de “elaborar una estrategia integral para desarrollar una asociación euroasiática a gran escala”, que incluya “una hoja de ruta para la industrialización”. Eso se traduce en la práctica en desarrollar “centros de ingeniería y centros de investigación. Esto es inevitable para cualquier país que quiera aumentar su soberanía económica, financiera y, en última instancia, política. Es inevitable."

Yaroslav Lissovolik  del Valdai Club es uno de los principales analistas que rastrea cómo esta convergencia puede beneficiar a todo el Sur Global. Destaca que entre la “variabilidad y diversidad en las plataformas que pueden lanzar las economías del Sur Global, la más importante y completa de las cuales podría incluir la agregación de CELAC (América Latina), Unión Africana (África)”, y la OCS en Eurasia.

Y un conjunto aún más diverso de "bloques regionales que apuntan a una integración más profunda podría presentar una plataforma BRICS+ que comprende la Comunidad de Desarrollo de Sudáfrica (SADC), MERCOSUR, BIMSTEC", el acuerdo de libre comercio China-ASEAN y la EAEU.

El Foro Económico Euroasiático ha vuelto a demostrar que este tren de alta velocidad -integración económica- ya ha salido de la estación. Es muy esclarecedor notar el marcado contraste con el pesimismo interminable que aflige a un Occidente colectivo propenso a la inflación, la escasez de energía, la escasez de alimentos, las "narrativas" ficticias y la defensa de los neonazis bajo la bandera de la "democracia" liberal._


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> No sé si lo conoce, pero es alucinante que en Rusia exista la figura del bogatyr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente siempre nos quedará la cultura y yo también soy un patriota cultural incondicional, por mucho que la España actual sea un vertedero de mediocridad.
La literatura rusa siempre ha gozado de numerosos lectores en España y es que pese a estar en ambos extremos de Europa es imposible no sentirnos reflejados en sus personajes profundos y atormentados, y en sus paisajes... Castilla bien puede ser una estepa Rusa en pequeño.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

la final tenia 1ue haberse celebrado en rusia.. paradigma del orden policial y la seriedsd sin embargo se ha celebrado en francia paradigma de la decadencia al servicio de una agenda de degeneracion.... y asi ha ocurrido el.desastre


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

Jojojo

La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von ler Leyen, dijo que la Unión Europea está obligada a comprar petróleo ruso para que Putin no gane más en otro lado.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

acabo de ver que yago se esta llevando 80.000 euros al mes de youtube ... pero como la gente puede ser tan idiota como para ver ese payaso?

yo le he metido un buen dislike


----------



## Namreir (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von ler Leyen, dijo que la Unión Europea está obligada a comprar petróleo ruso para que Putin no gane más en otro lado.



Y la plebe se lo traga. Camaradas, este es en nivel.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad cuando se inicia la batalla del Ebro el 25 de Julio la ofensiva nacionalista sobre Valencia se podía dar por fracasada despues de las batallas sobre la línea defensiva XYZ (12-23 de Julio) en lo que que fué el mayor éxito republicano en la guerra . En esa batalla Rojo había puesto en juego todas las reservas que le quedaban del grupo de ejercitos centro y como pensaba , con bastante razón, que si caía Valencia se acababa la guerra se le ocurrió la ofensiva del Ebro como forma de retrasar lo mas posible un segundo ataque sobre Valencia ....y tambien pensando en un posible estallido de una guerra mundial que en el verano del 38 se creía inminente...
> 
> En el planteamiento de la batalla del Ebro dentro del bando nacionalista son bien conocidas las diferencias de criterio entre Franco por un lado, partidario de atacar y destruir directamente a la fuerza de maniobra enemiga en una batalla de desgaste , y por otro el de generales como Aranda o García Valiño partidarios de conquistar Cataluña en una gran maniobra de flanqueo dejando aislado al ejercito del Ebro...finalmente se llevó a cabo el plan de Franco que se parece mucho a lo que están haciendo ahora los rusos en el Donbass.., por cierto los nacionalistas tardaron 4 meses en ganar esa batalla aunque luego conquistaron toda Cataluña practicamente sin resistencia.




rusia en dos meses ha cambiado totalmente de estrategia.. avanza con lo mejor del ejercito, arrasa con artilleria, fortifica posiciones con material antiguo y continua... y los ukros contraatacan de forma suicida quemando sus pocas capacidades.. es muy parecido a la guerra civil española...

en todo caso y para no estirar esta operscion mas .. la clave es odessa.. a medida que europa ve que odessa puede ser el objetivo todos los lideres llamana a putin de rodillas ayer el aleman y frances casi llorando...putin esta subiendo puntos en todos los paises del mundo


----------



## kikepm (29 May 2022)

Puesto en el hilo de casquería de Chusky:

------------------------------------------------

Flipé ayer al entrar en la revista ejércitos y leer el resumen del día. Decían que lo siguiente:







Mientras que en Reuters, un medio occidental nada sospechoso de ser prorruso:









Ukraine says troops may retreat from eastern region as Russia advances


Ukraine said on Friday its forces may need to retreat from their last pocket of resistance in Luhansk to avoid being captured by Russian troops pressing an advance in the east that has shifted the momentum of the three-month-old war.




www.reuters.com





*Luhansk's governor, Serhiy Gaidai, said Russian troops had entered Sievierodonetsk*, the largest Donbas city still held by Ukraine, after trying to trap Ukrainian forces there for days. Gaidai said 90% of buildings in the town were damaged.

*El gobernador de Luhansk, Serhiy Gaidai, dijo que las tropas rusas habían ingresado a Sievierodonetsk *


Solo este detalle ya pulveriza la credibilidad y objetividad de la revista, o mejor deberíamos decir, el panfleto.


--------------------------------------


A ver que tipo de respuestas recibo, si es que alguno es capaz de decir algo.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una buena lectura, con poco sesgo, sobre la situación marítima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dudo que rusia ataque mercantes .. eso solo lo hace ucrania que no deja salir barcos.para usarlos como escudos..

que dejen salir los barcos con grano y maiz de odessa y arrasamos el puto puerto con hipersonicos

esa es la partida.. los medios occidentales mienten, como siempre, .. ucrania no quiere mandar grano ni nada desde odessa quiere dejar los barcos alli...y que sirvan de parapeto

rusia no para de repetir que habilita corredores para que salga el grano de odessa


eso si cuando no haya ya barcos el puerto desaparecera ....


----------



## workforfood (29 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que como agradecimiento, los ciudadanos debería llamar a su futuro país Zelenskia en lugar de Ucrania.



Para entrar en la guerra por entrar en la OTAN esa gente tiene mucha mierda en la cabeza. Zelensky es la representación de un pueblo con mierda en la cabeza hasta los topes, imaginaros los otanistas del foro como el ucraniano medio en cualquier país con gente normal a Zelenski se lo habrían quitado al momento, si Zelenski está es que esa gente lo permite no hay más. Aquí decían que se han encontrado con una circunstancia el pueblo ucraniano es subnormal, y que se dice de Polonia pueblo hermano de Ucrania los catalanes de Europa y existen por Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

si rusia quiere que no salga grano desde odessa solo necesita cargarse los muelles del puerto .. con 10 hipersonicos lanzados ddsde 1000 km de distancia y se acabo el problema del grano...


----------



## workforfood (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> dudo que rusia ataque mercantes .. eso solo lo hace ucrania que no deja salir barcos.para usarlos como escudos..
> 
> que dejen salir los barcos con grano y maiz de odessa y arrasamos el puto puerto con hipersonicos
> 
> ...



Rusia quiere que le quiten las sanciones a cambio de que salga el grano. No van a ser tan tontos de que salga el grano y a ellos les paran hasta los buques en puertos europeos o no les dejan ni entrar. Que el retraso lo lleva Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Sanciones y propiedad


Artículo Original: Anna Ponomareva En Occidente, se está intentando buscar nuevas vías para financiar a los nacionalistas de Kiev. Los guionistas locales han ofrecido aflojar el bolsillo a los olig…




slavyangrad.es











Sanciones y propiedad


29/05/2022

Artículo Original: Anna Ponomareva


En Occidente, se está intentando buscar nuevas vías para financiar a los nacionalistas de Kiev. Los guionistas locales han ofrecido aflojar el bolsillo a los oligarcas rusos. Según ha publicado la prensa occidental, podrán “comprar” el billete de salida de la lista de sanciones si permiten enviar sus fondos para la reconstrucción de Ucrania. Es bien sabido qué quiere decir _reconstrucción_: el suministro de armas y pagos a la carne de cañón de diferentes países.

El cinismo no puede sorprender. Para los camaradas occidentales, teniendo en cuenta la complejidad del proceso de confiscación de los activos rusos (los obstáculos legislativos aún lo impiden), la renuncia de los oligarcas a una parte de su patrimonio es un escenario ideal. La administración estadounidense, por ejemplo, no tendrá que persuadir a los congresistas para dar vía libre a un nuevo préstamo a Kiev. Y las autoridades británicas podrán dejar de molestar a su ciudadanía, que ya empieza a sentir en sus bolsillos el bumerang de las sanciones contra Rusia, con mensajes sobre la necesidad de ayudar a Kiev.

La iniciativa fue anunciada por la viceprimera ministra y ministra de Finanzas de Canadá Christya Freeland en una reunión con representantes de los países del G7. Es más, ya ha discutido la propuesta con oligarcas rusos, a los que conoce desde los años noventa, cuando encabezaba la delegación del diario británico _Financial Times_ en Moscú y escribió su libro sobre la situación en Rusia y que llevaba por título un explícito “La venta del siglo”. Kiev también ha sido informada de esta nueva aventura y de las negociaciones con los potenciales traidores a Moscú. Aunque aún hablamos de propuestas, no de decisiones tomadas en firme, algo que tampoco es sorprendente.

A primera vista, no es difícil formar un grupo de traidores. Freeland no habría sugerido la idea si no tuviera el consentimiento de los oligarcas rusos. Además, alega que han sido los propios oligarcas los que han tomado la iniciativa y se han puesto en contacto con ella, quejándose de las autoridades rusas (¿qué más van a decir?). Es cierto que no se ha mencionado nombre alguno, pero no es difícil predecir cuáles de ellos estarían de acuerdo con el plan: por lo menos, todos los oligarcas residentes en el extranjero, aquellos que han encontrado un oasis en Occidente antes de tiempo. Es decir, todo es simple teniendo en cuenta la falta de debilidad patriótica de este tipo de contingente. Si no fuera por un pequeño pero.

Todos tienen la vista puesta en la ilustrativa desposesión de los oligarcas Peter Aven y Mijaíl Friedman. Estos residentes en Londres ya han picado. Creyendo las promesas, donaron 150 millones de dólares para los refugiados ucranianos en Europa después de que sus cuentas fueran desbloqueadas. Sin embargo, inmediatamente después de la donación, sus fondos fueron inmediatamente bloqueados. Es más, el otro día, un tribunal británico rechazó las exigencias de los multimillonarios de eliminar las restricciones. Al mismo tiempo, se abrió también una causa penal contra Aven por intentar circunvalar las sanciones: representantes de la _justicia_ británica, tras el registro de la vivienda del oligarca, se llevó al menos 30.000 libras en efectivo y su famosa colección de objetos de arte. Pero eso no es todo. Estos _sufridores_ no pueden abandonar la pérfida Albión. Se les impide abandonar el país. Así que el intento de recuperar su bienestar sacrificando parte de sus finanzas ha fracasado.

De ahí que, si no existen garantías convincentes en Occidente, el método anunciado por Freeland, que a primera vista puede parecer efectivo, no traerá ningún beneficio. No habrá compradores. Es más, se dice que en el Reino Unido está en pleno apogeo el negocio de las compañías que adquieren las propiedades requisadas a los oligarcas afectados por las sanciones, por lo que es improbable que, en el futuro, incluso Aven o Friedman recuperen sus propiedades.

Sin embargo, todo esto tiene remedio si los patrones occidentales de los nacionalistas de Kiev se piensan seriamente cómo matar dos pájaros de un tipo: transferir los activos congelados del Tesoro ruso sino enviar una buena suma a la carnicería de la guerra de Ucrania. Otra cosa es que la reputación financiera quede dañada tras el ejemplo del robo a los oligarcas rusos y la actual información sobre el acuerdo con los oligarcas para entregar su dinero. Con el tiempo, muchos países intentarán transferir sus inversiones a lugares más fiables.

Un catalizador para este proceso son las declaraciones y apelaciones a la confiscación de las reservas extranjeras de Rusia ahora congeladas para que sean enviadas a Kiev. Está claro que el robo no molesta a ninguno de los expropiadores. Quedarse con las posesiones ajenas ya se ha convertido en una norma democrática. Pero aun así, estos personajes tratan de culpar a otros de sus pecados.

En Occidente ha causado un profundo descontento un mensaje de la RPD. El líder de la República, Denis Pushilin, anunció que las empresas propiedad de empresarios ucranianos o extranjeros que hayan recaudado dinero para los batallones nacionalistas serán nacionalizadas. Antes de eso, las autoridades realizarán un trabajo individual con cada compañía.

“Si ha habido financiación directa de batallones nacionalistas, entonces es una participación directa en la política genocida contra nuestros ciudadanos. El destino de esas empresas será decidido de una forma completamente diferente. Por supuesto, si esa participación en la financiación de organizaciones nacionalistas queda probada, se convertirán en propiedad del Estado”, afirmó Pushilin según cita _RIA Novosti_. La decisión es lógica, pero, por supuesto, no lo es desde el punto de vista de los países occidentales. Es más, algunos de los suyos no dudaron en financiar a organizaciones neonazis y ahora perderán sus propiedades en Donbass y puede que, en el futuro, no solo allí.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Para entrar en la guerra por entrar en la OTAN esa gente tiene mucha mierda en la cabeza. Zelensky es la representación de un pueblo con mierda en la cabeza hasta los topes, imaginaros los otanistas del foro como el ucraniano medio en cualquier país con gente normal a Zelenki se lo habrían quitado al momento, si Zelenski está es que esa gente lo permite no hay más. Aquí decían que se han encontrado con una circunstancia el pueblo ucraniano es subnormal, y que se dice de Polonia pueblo hermano de Ucrania los catalanes de Europa y existen por Rusia.




zelensky es judio.. vive entre londres new york y miami.. el solo capitaliza la estupidez de las niñas ucranianas que quieren viajar sin visado para prostituirse como esposas con yagos españoles e italianos...


----------



## John Nash (29 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Magick dijo:


> A este le dijeron: -¡Carga la baca y escapa…!
> 
> *¡EL UCRANIANO ESCAPA DE LA ZONA DE GUERRA CON SU "MASCOTA" EN EL ASIENTO TRASERO!*



Es una ternera crecidita. Si fuera adulta no cabría y hundiría el coche.


----------



## John Nash (29 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

Ron Paul: 
_Rusia es una potencia de materias primas; China una potencia manufacturera. Ambos tienen ENORMES reservas de oro e importantes relaciones comerciales en todo el mundo. Mientras tanto, la Reserva Federal imprime billones de $$$ y nuestro gobierno es hiper-intervencionista en casa y en el extranjero -- ¡llevándonos a la bancarrota!_


----------



## workforfood (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> acabo de ver que yago se esta llevando 80.000 euros al mes de youtube ... pero como la gente puede ser tan idiota como para ver ese payaso?
> 
> yo le he metido un buen dislike



No te fíes de esas webs que dicen lo que ganan en youtube. Si ganara eso al mes ya estaba en Andorra.


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

. Bloomberg: La Comisión Europea propone posponer el embargo al suministro de petróleo ruso a través de un oleoducto clave

. EU Spares Pipeline Oil From Russian Embargo Plan to Break Logjam


----------



## ussser (29 May 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> Los ucranianos golpean cobardemente a una mujer rusa.
> 
> La mujer que estaba sola resultó gravemente herida. Atacar a una mujer indefensa es fácil. ¿por qué estos ucros no golpean a los soldados Kadyrovtsy, Spetnaz o los СОБР?
> 
> ...



Me cago en mi puta vida


----------



## El-Mano (29 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Puesto en el hilo de casquería de Chusky:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



La revista es un panfleto, no hay más que decir... a ver los follaotans y cia que te dicen, quiero recopilatorio de las respuestas, .


----------



## ferrys (29 May 2022)

Ucranianos tomandose un descanso


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ha sido acabar los CHECHENOS su trabajo en Mariupol, para acto seguido llegar los CHECHENOS al Donbass y finalizarlo igualmente.
> 
> CHECHENO debería escribirse siempre con todo mayúsculas. Se lo han ganado.




una vez acabado la region de donetsk , lugansk ya esta hoy en dia, la pregunta es si seguiran hacia el oeste o tiraran para odessa.. 

creo que para putin y los rusos odessa es una especie de toledo por lo que alli paso y me da que van a mandar todos los CHECHENOS HACIA ALLI.. si dejas ucrania sin salida al mar la negiciscion va a ser mucho mas relejada...


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

zelensky necesita aparentar que puede hacer algo, nadie regala armas o dinero a perdedores...

ni usa les va a mandar dinero.. .esta guerra se acaba


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Ucranianos tomandose un descanso




que buen ingles hablan... acento americano de illinois ?


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Dificil decisión del comando central ruso...* ya que así como están los _tiempos,_ rusia está cómoda... Ya que el rublo está fortalecido... Vende menos recursos energéticos, pero con las incrementos del precio, obtiene mejores ganancias... poco a poco sigue incorporando nuevos territorios, que en tiempos de paz no se atrevería a incorporar.... cada dia que pasa el bloque antirruso se fragmenta...
> 
> Yo creo que por estas cosas rusia se toma su tiempo para lanzarse con todo...




ucrania se cuece a fuego lento

el.lider ya es cuestionado, leed a porochenko

odessa no esta funcionando como puerto debido a que ucrania usa los mercantes como escudo...

los europeos estan en grave crisis economica y va a mas.. no pueden mandar un euro ...

y el invierno se acerca... putin debe llevar esta guerra al ralenti, preprar las tropas para el invierno de -20 grados con alimentos y suministros y diesel.. y cuando llegue noviembre cortar el gas arrasar hasta berlin. y entrar en las balticas.. yo ya tengo la bandera rusa preprada para sacarla en cuanto arriven a letonia.

por.desgracia mucho antes europa se habra arrodillado ante la gran Rusia y no tendremos toda esta diversion.


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> La revista es un panfleto, no hay más que decir... a ver los follaotans y cia que te dicen, quiero recopilatorio de las respuestas, .



Les pagan para hacer propaganda, y eso hacen. Y claro, a veces se pasan tres pueblos con esa propaganda; los Pulido o Pérez Triana tienen que ganarse el pan, por tanto si hay que que sobreactuar pues se sobreactúa. Que se note que somos perros fieles.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo.
> 
> Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos



Supongo que la noticia es falsa, pero si Chechenia solicita la extradicion del gangster y la Republica Popular del Donetsk se la concede, el delincuente podria ser juzgado en Grozny, dentro de la mas estricta legalidad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Efectivamente siempre nos quedará la cultura y yo también soy un patriota cultural incondicional, por mucho que la España actual sea un vertedero de mediocridad.
> La literatura rusa siempre ha gozado de numerosos lectores en España y es que pese a estar en ambos extremos de Europa es imposible no sentirnos reflejados en sus personajes profundos y atormentados, y en sus paisajes... Castilla bien puede ser una estepa Rusa en pequeño.



Efectivamente. La España negra y la Rusia de la era dorada de su literatura tienen más que ver entre sí que con los ingleses, franceses, alemanes e incluso italianos, y mira que ahí también tenemos concomitancias, aunque mucho más superficiales. Aquellas son semejanzas que enraizan en lo hondo y más auténtico del alma humana, ineludibles por tanto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von ler Leyen, dijo que la Unión Europea está obligada a comprar petróleo ruso para que Putin no gane más en otro lado.



Jaja, el carrusel de las excusas. Al mar con una piedra habría que echar a todos estos desgobernantes que nos han llevado al desastre.


----------



## ferrys (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que buen ingles hablan... acento americano de illinois ?



Pueden ser mercenarios. El mas mayor tendrá 25 años. Mercenarios de la primera guerra del golfo.
Ahora que digan que no hay tropas USA sobre el terreno.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jaja, el carrusel de las excusas. Al mar con una piedra habría que echar a todos estos desgobernantes que nos han llevado al desastre.



Al mar no, que la olas los devuelve a la playa.

Zapatitos de cemento y Al Atazar. Desde lo alto de la presa.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 May 2022)

Pues que buen domingo nos ha quedado, las ratas culés escondidas en la cueva y las ratas del pingüino gilipollenko escapando de Sverodonetsk


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Efectivamente. La España negra y la Rusia de la era dorada de su literatura tienen más que ver entre sí que con los ingleses, franceses, alemanes e incluso italianos, y mira que ahí también tenemos concomitancias, aunque mucho más superficiales. Aquellas son semejanzas que enraizan en lo hondo y más auténtico del alma humana, ineludibles por tanto.



Por ejemplo, si en ningún otro país de Europa arraigó tanto el anarquismo como en España y en Rusia fue por algo.
Qué crimen inmenso se ha cometido destruyendo la cultura española y su asimilación vergonzosa y vergonzante a la cultura "rápida y basura" anglo.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Que tirria les ha entrado con lo de sacar el cereal de Ucrania para evitar una crisis alimentaria y por otra parte los cereales rusos entran en el paquete de sanciones que intentan ( aunque no lo van a conseguir ) imponer porque ellos lo valen.
> 
> 
> La movida va por otra parte. Esos cereales en gran medida son de Cargill y Monsanto entre otros, que son dueños de miles y miles de hectáreas de tierra y lo que no quieren es perderlos.
> ...



Me autocito con lo del grano.

A unas cuantas multis las tienen bien cogidas por los guevos.


----------



## ATDTn (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> acabo de ver que yago se esta llevando 80.000 euros al mes de youtube ... pero como la gente puede ser tan idiota como para ver ese payaso?
> 
> yo le he metido un buen dislike



De mí los payasos ni un céntimo.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)

Cuando no te paran de meter virus por cohones y se te hinchan los mismos:
China se prepara para dejar al mundo sin turistas chinos. Y es un drama para la economía global


----------



## Nico (29 May 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Kadirov está ocupado ahora mismo.
> 
> Le han mandado envuelto para regalo al Azov que salió en redes sociales diciendo que iba a decapitar a su madre y violar a sus hijos




Si algo no quisiera haber hecho en mi vida, es insultar y amenazar de muerte a la madre de Kadirov y estar ahora en la lista de prisioneros. No sé por qué, es una sensación que tengo, un feeling, una percepción, casi que una intuición sutil...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 May 2022)

Rendición en diferido.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)




----------



## Nico (29 May 2022)

Me acaba de llegar información confidencial, parece que Jarkóv estaría a punto de caer en manos ucranianas... ah no!, esperen, es del Twitter de Yago, no le hagan caso.


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## workforfood (29 May 2022)

Los mongolos youtubers que dicen todo a favor a Ucrania, y os lo digo porqué aparte de que son subnormales google penaliza los canales que hablan a favor de Rusia o se mantengan neutrales. Si esa gente hace vídeos por dinero, olvidaros de cualquier análisis con la menor seriedad.


----------



## Bartleby (29 May 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (29 May 2022)

Cuando se junta el ser mala persona y gran gilipollas.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Taicrania.


----------



## ATDTn (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Esto de que suena, ya estamos...
No va a pasar. Sería la 3ªguerra mundial.
Los chinos tienen paciencia y Taiwán no les lleva bombardeando años.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad cuando se inicia la batalla del Ebro el 25 de Julio la ofensiva nacionalista sobre Valencia se podía dar por fracasada despues de las batallas sobre la línea defensiva XYZ (12-23 de Julio) en lo que que fué el mayor éxito republicano en la guerra . En esa batalla Rojo había puesto en juego todas las reservas que le quedaban del grupo de ejercitos centro y como pensaba , con bastante razón, que si caía Valencia se acababa la guerra se le ocurrió la ofensiva del Ebro como forma de retrasar lo mas posible un segundo ataque sobre Valencia ....y tambien pensando en un posible estallido de una guerra mundial que en el verano del 38 se creía inminente...
> 
> En el planteamiento de la batalla del Ebro dentro del bando nacionalista son bien conocidas las diferencias de criterio entre Franco por un lado, partidario de atacar y destruir directamente a la fuerza de maniobra enemiga en una batalla de desgaste , y por otro el de generales como Aranda o García Valiño partidarios de conquistar Cataluña en una gran maniobra de flanqueo dejando aislado al ejercito del Ebro...finalmente se llevó a cabo el plan de Franco que se parece mucho a lo que están haciendo ahora los rusos en el Donbass.., por cierto los nacionalistas tardaron 4 meses en ganar esa batalla aunque luego conquistaron toda Cataluña practicamente sin resistencia.



La campaña de Cataluña duro 50 dias escasos, en cada pueblo que se liberaba de las hordas marxistas en retirada, la poblacion agasajaba a las tropas nacionales, llenaba de banderas los balcones y solicitaban una misa de campaña para los civiles...

PD- Y corrian a denunciar a los asesinos de sus padres, hermanos u otros familiares.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo han modificado bastante desde las unidades de preserie y le iban a poner un motor nuevo. No sé si ya a las unidades que ahora se fabrican o eso vendrá más adelante. Lo que no sé es cuántas unidades hay ya fabricadas.



Siguen sin el motor nuevo, y es un tema que preocupa en Rusia. Están a toda máquina para conseguir el motor, para estar la máquina finalmente terminada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Pues cuidado, que si no practican tiro al amarillo, igual se lleva el tiro un americano. 

Ya podéis matairme


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad cuando se inicia la batalla del Ebro el 25 de Julio la ofensiva nacionalista sobre Valencia se podía dar por fracasada despues de las batallas sobre la línea defensiva XYZ (12-23 de Julio) en lo que que fué el mayor éxito republicano en la guerra . En esa batalla Rojo había puesto en juego todas las reservas que le quedaban del grupo de ejercitos centro y como pensaba , con bastante razón, que si caía Valencia se acababa la guerra se le ocurrió la ofensiva del Ebro como forma de retrasar lo mas posible un segundo ataque sobre Valencia ....y tambien pensando en un posible estallido de una guerra mundial que en el verano del 38 se creía inminente...
> 
> En el planteamiento de la batalla del Ebro dentro del bando nacionalista son bien conocidas las diferencias de criterio entre Franco por un lado, partidario de atacar y destruir directamente a la fuerza de maniobra enemiga en una batalla de desgaste , y por otro el de generales como Aranda o García Valiño partidarios de conquistar Cataluña en una gran maniobra de flanqueo dejando aislado al ejercito del Ebro...finalmente se llevó a cabo el plan de Franco que se parece mucho a lo que están haciendo ahora los rusos en el Donbass.., por cierto los nacionalistas tardaron 4 meses en ganar esa batalla aunque luego conquistaron toda Cataluña practicamente sin resistencia.



Resulta curioso ver cómo los rusos están optando por un planteamiento como el de Franco. Planteamiento que al final resulta más beneficioso, al dejar al enemigo sin masa de maniobra; pierden a sus mejores tropas, sustituidas por levas inexpertas que a la mínima se rinden o se retiran.

Cuando afirmaban que Franco era listo.... no lo decían por decirlo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

_El presidente ruso #Putin está infligiendo un sufrimiento indescriptible a #Ukrainians y exige sacrificios de su propio pueblo en un esfuerzo por apoderarse de #*Severodonetsk , una ciudad que no merece el costo*._




Sobre esta cuenta con un buen porrón de seguidores. 






Le he echado un ojo a la cuenta y todo es, “Ucrania contraataca”, “Rusia mantiene, pero no avanza”, “Rusia avanza, pero no conquista”, etcétera. 

Dos comentarios random de uno de sus seguidores, de Chicago:

_*El arsenal de Ucrania es ilimitado*... las armas occidentales seguirán llegando. El ejército que está perdiendo combatientes y tecnología a un ritmo que no puede reponer es Rusia. & *en lo que respecta a la moral, Ucrania tendrá una ventaja*_
…
_Rusia está sacando tanques de 50 años, cascos de la Primera Guerra Mundial_


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando no te paran de meter virus por cohones y se te hinchan los mismos:
> China se prepara para dejar al mundo sin turistas chinos. Y es un drama para la economía global



La obsesión con el Covid de China (y rusos, solo hay que ver a Putin en sus mesas kilométricas) es demencial. ¿Acaso saben algo más de lo que dicen?. En Europa todo el mundo pasa ya del covid, que parece ser que en sus últimas versiones es más inofensivo que un resfriado.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No está Reino Unido en condiciones de "desacoplarse económicamente" de China ni ahora ni en diez años.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No se crea que en economía 2 + 2 = 4. Los beneficios económicos de vender a chinos e indues no son los mismos que venderles a europeos, y en caso de recesión gorda en Europa al final eso salpica a todo el mundo, porque se traduce en una menor demanda de productos rusos, chinos e indues.


----------



## Poseidón (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Menuda forma de perder el tiempo, no tienen ninguna posibilidad. Al igual que los Ucras las lineas de suministros de los invasores son cortisimas y la de los "supuestos" (remarco supuestos, porque me da la risa) son larguisimas.

Si quieren evitar el dominio Chino lo que tienen que hacer el vender todo y largarse. Duro pero realista.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El presidente ruso #Putin está infligiendo un sufrimiento indescriptible a #Ukrainians y exige sacrificios de su propio pueblo en un esfuerzo por apoderarse de #*Severodonetsk , una ciudad que no merece el costo*._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ISW Y OSINT QUE CREO ES LO MISMO ES BASURA


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los mongolos youtubers que dicen todo a favor a Ucrania, y os lo digo porqué aparte de que son subnormales google penaliza los canales que hablan a favor de Rusia o se mantengan neutrales. Si esa gente hace vídeos por dinero, olvidaros de cualquier análisis con la menor seriedad.



exacto.. parecido a criticar bitcoin en un canal de analisis bursatil... se nota que los ponentes siempre se acojonan...


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

yo si fuera borrell tendria cuidado con las comidas.... hay mucho polonio en europa... 

Rogozin response to Borrell’s propose to use Russias frozen currency reserves to restore Ukraine : “ A gang of corrupt officials have gathered in the European Commission . Bunch of thieves “


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Menuda forma de perder el tiempo, no tienen ninguna posibilidad. Al igual que los Ucras las lineas de suministros de los invasores son cortisimas y la de los "supuestos" (remarco supuestos, porque me da la risa) son larguisimas.
> 
> Si quieren evitar el dominio Chino lo que tienen que hacer el vender todo y largarse. Duro pero realista.



Conquistar Formosa no es fácil, es una isla muy montañosa y con acantilados en gran parte de sus costas.
Los chinos prefieren la paciencia, de eso van sobrados.


----------



## Covaleda (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> yo si fuera borrell tendria cuidado con las comidas.... hay mucho polonio en europa...



Lo dejaré citado.
Nunca se sabe lo que puede deparar el futuro y tal.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

COMIENZA EL DESMORONAMIENTO DE UCRANIA

LA CAIDA DE AZOVSTAL ERA LA.CLAVE... HA SIDO EL STALINGRADO DE ESTA GUERRA..

En el contexto de las represalias políticas y las declaraciones de Medvedchuk que han servido para que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania incrimine al expresidente Poroshenko de alta traición al Estado, este último ha intentado salir del país cruzando la frontera polaca.


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Conquistar Formosa no es fácil, es una isla muy montañosa y con acantilados en gran parte de sus costas.
> Los chinos prefieren la paciencia, de eso van sobrados.



La cuestión es si les dejan. Es que China le basta con que no le metan armas en la puerta de casa, con una autonomía superlaxa estarían más que encantados y además podrían hacer los taiwaneses buenos negocios dentro de China pero va ser que no, que les azuzan y los taiwaneses prefieren j..er a los otros chinos y morir que ayudar a los antiguos comunistas.

Bueno, no sé como iban las cosas ¿porcentaje en Taiwan de 60- 40% en contra de China?


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

CHINA prohibe a sus ciudadanos salir fuera de china sin razones de peso, es decir prohibe salir a hacer turismo.

duro golpe


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La obsesión con el Covid de China (y rusos, solo hay que ver a Putin en sus mesas kilométricas) es demencial. ¿Acaso saben algo más de lo que dicen?. En Europa todo el mundo pasa ya del covid, que parece ser que en sus últimas versiones es más inofensivo que un resfriado.



Para la cepa actual y sus variantes la "ómicron" las vacunas no sirven.

Todo lo que sigue es suposición:

La epidemia se extiende por China y de rebote por Italia, la OMS no quería cagarla como lo hizo con la declaración de pandemia de la gripe aviar por eso sus informes eran escasos y tranquilizadores a los gobiernos, es el momento en que Simón dijo "solo serán 2 casos".

Pero las evidencias de su expansión y su letalidad cada vez fueron más alarmantes, la OMS tuvo que declarar alarma de pandemia y los gobiernos recibieron un nada tranquilizador informe:

Letalidad desconocida pero puede ser grande.
Transmisión desconocida pero puede ser como la gripe.
Entonces fue cuando los gobiernos sobreactuaron, lo malo es que mucho tomaron medidas contra la gripe cuando su transmisión era parecida a un resfriado común (mascarillas quirúrgicas en lugar de FPP2 y guantes ,prestar más atención a la distancia social que a la ventilación de espacios, etc.).

Hubo gobiernos como el Sueco creo que fue que optaron por la inmunidad de grupo a pesar de ser desconocida su letalidad aun tenían pocos casos por eso no le dieron importancia.

Se fueron conociendo más datos sobre el virus pero la aparición de nuevas cepas los volvía prácticamente en irrelevantes y era un volver a empezar, China opto por medidas duras y COVID cero, otros países optaron por las vacunas que pronto tenían que salir.

Las vacunas ayudaron tanto las de mRNA como las de adenovirus, China, Rusia, India y otros países optaron por la de virus inactivados mucho menos efectivas por eso en China se sigue la política del COVID cero.

El virus fue evolucionando y con cada diferencia las vacunas, tanto mRNA y adenovirus y en menor medida pero también las de virus inactivos que su eficacia ya era baja, fueron todas bajando aun más su efectividad.

Hubo la suerte de que apareciera una cepa estable, más infecciosa y más o menos benigna sino nos veríamos obligados a vacunarnos 2 o 3 veces al año con nuevas vacunas porque las que existen no sirven para esta cepa, China quiere seguir con su política de COVID cero ya que la cepa actual puede mutar a otra no tan benigna.

Y esa es la historia a grandes rasgos que supongo.


----------



## Iskra (29 May 2022)

Lviv Ucrania está llena de fascistas y mercenarios : Periodista británico


Si cruzara la frontera en uniforme militar con las armas listas y con las palabras «Voy a matar a los rusos», me recibirían muy calurosamente. Ha dicho a RT, el periodista británico Steve Sweeney visitó recientemente Ucrania. Señaló que Lviv, de hecho, está llena de fascistas y mercenarios, y...




es.news-front.info




¡Qué "chopecha"!¿No se podía "de saber!

*Si cruzara la frontera en uniforme militar con las armas listas y con las palabras «Voy a matar a los rusos», me recibirían muy calurosamente.*
Ha dicho a RT, el periodista británico Steve Sweeney visitó recientemente Ucrania.

Señaló que Lviv, de hecho, está llena de fascistas y mercenarios, y fue amenazado con arresto, tortura y daño físico.


> “Occidente está haciendo grandes esfuerzos para ‘blanquear’ lo que está sucediendo… Para rehabilitar al [regimiento] Azov mostrando que, o bien no tiene ninguna influencia en Ucrania, o está formado por nacionalistas a los que simplemente se les malinterpreta.





> Rechacé todo eso, y el canal de la BBC mostró material que solo puedo caracterizar como un taller de nueve minutos sobre la negación del fascismo”, dijo el editor internacional de Morning Star.



================================








Mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania se quejan de las armas y huyen del campo de batalla : The Washington Post


The Washington Post publicó un artículo que dice que los mercenarios en Ucrania se quejan de las armas y huyen del campo de batalla La publicación, citando a mercenarios estadounidenses, informa que reciben uniformes y equipos deficientes, y también sufren grandes pérdidas. El artículo también...




es.news-front.info




¿Y las superarmas? Las armas normales, próximamente en mafias, isis y demás. Pero la industria a tope:

*The Washington Post publicó un artículo que dice que los mercenarios en Ucrania se quejan de las armas y huyen del campo de batalla*
La publicación, citando a mercenarios estadounidenses, informa que reciben uniformes y equipos deficientes, y también sufren grandes pérdidas.

El artículo también dice que las radios de las unidades ucranianas fueron interceptadas por el ejército ruso, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tenían baterías adicionales, por lo que se utilizaron teléfonos móviles desprotegidos y WhatsApp para comunicarse.



> “Fueron a la batalla con equipo y armas insuficientes y estaban atormentados por pensamientos sobre si regresar a Ucrania nuevamente; algunos decidieron que ya habían tenido suficiente. Les dieron armas y misiles antitanque, pero sin baterías para el lanzador: el equipo no funcionaba.





> Ocho de los 20 voluntarios de la unidad de mercenarios extranjeros abandonaron sus puestos, incluido un veterano de la Marina que parecía haber roto su ametralladora con una piedra con la esperanza de hacerlo pasar por daño de batalla. Otro luchador fingió estar lesionado”, escribe The Washington Post.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Resulta curioso ver cómo los rusos están optando por un planteamiento como el de Franco. Planteamiento que al final resulta más beneficioso, al dejar al enemigo sin masa de maniobra; pierden a sus mejores tropas, sustituidas por levas inexpertas que a la mínima se rinden o se retiran.
> 
> Cuando afirmaban que Franco era listo.... no lo decían por decirlo.



El plan de Franco era liquidar a las mejores fuerzas enemigas que las tenía fijadas y sin movilidad y el plan ruso parece idéntico, por el contrario el plan republicano en la GC era algo así como hay que aguantar x tiempo hasta que empiece la guerra en Europa y entonces los aliados "nos ayudarán"...y a los ukras les han dicho que tienen que aguantar x tiempo.... porque los rusos "se vendrán abajo " (porque lo ha dicho alguna "cabeza pensante" occidental ... )....

O sea por un lado tenemos planes mas realistas basados en objetivos concretos....."te tengo aquí quieto que no te puedes mover y te voy a machacar con todo"...y por otro planes con demasiados condicionantes...."si resistimos (no se sabe cuanto tiempo) vendrán los aliados con ayuda.., el ejército ruso "se hundirá".....o alguien matará a Putin. 

Tampoco vale tener un plan muy claro y concreto sin los medios para llevarlo a cabo. Durante la operación Barbarroja , una vez fracasado el asalto sobre Moscú, Jistler y el OKH tenían claro que sus objetivos principales estaban en el sur ( el Cáucaso y Stalingrado/corte del Volga)...pero se fueron a por ellos sin reforzar el grupo de ejércitos sur, simplemente dividiendo las fuerzas.


----------



## Atalaya (29 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La campaña de Cataluña duro 50 dias escasos, en cada pueblo que se liberaba de las hordas marxistas en retirada, la poblacion agasajaba a las tropas nacionales, llenaba de banderas los balcones y solicitaban una misa de campaña para los civiles...
> 
> PD- Y corrian a denunciar a los asesinos de sus padres, hermanos u otros familiares.



Claro, y en el momento que el pueblo catalán pudo votar libremente, las hordas fascistas fuisteis borrados del mapa político, ¿Por qué sería?.


----------



## El_Suave (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se crea que en economía 2 + 2 = 4. Los beneficios económicos de vender a chinos e indues no son los mismos que venderles a europeos, y en caso de recesión gorda en Europa al final eso salpica a todo el mundo, porque se traduce en una menor demanda de productos rusos, chinos e indues.



Oh, que tremendo descubrimiento que pasará a los anales de los estudios mercachifles, mal llamados por algunos Ciencias Económicas:

*"Los ricos tienen más dinero para comprar".*

Claro está mientras sigan siendo ellos los ricos. Condición fundamental que no queda asegurada.


----------



## Poseidón (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Conquistar Formosa no es fácil, es una isla muy montañosa y con acantilados en gran parte de sus costas.
> Los chinos prefieren la paciencia, de eso van sobrados.



Los chinos mañana te hacen un desembarco de varios millones de soldados y se pasan por el forro de los cojones las montañas.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Claro, y en el momento que el pueblo catalán pudo votar libremente, las hordas fascistas fuisteis borrados del mapa político, ¿Por qué sería?.



Haciendo limpieza etnica es muy facil ganar las elecciones, eso es prostituir la democracia.




PD- En Cataluña cuando acudes al colegio electoral, hay "voluntarios" apuntando lo que votas...


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

RUSIA ALEMANIA Y FRNACIA ESTAN ULTIMANDO UN ACUERDO

alemania y francia dejaran de ayudar a ucrania si rusia deja salir sin daños a cargueros con grano desde odessa

Se esta negaocisdno que se retiren sanciones pero no se quiere hacer publico... 

al final.como siempre el.que se acuesta con europa ya se sabe... ajajajjajas

Lastima que no vamos a llegar a invierno para ver congelarse a los putos franceses y alemanes, mucho antes Rusia habra alcanzado todos los objetivos.

ahora Usa y UK tendran que hacer alguna travesura o se les cae Ucrania...


----------



## NS 4 (29 May 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Puesto en el hilo de casquería de Chusky:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Te da cuenta del servilismo del estado expañol...

España solo existe de iure...de facto esto es Globalia u Otanistan...


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Conquistar Formosa no es fácil, es una isla muy montañosa y con acantilados en gran parte de sus costas.
> Los chinos prefieren la paciencia, de eso van sobrados.



Es el unico sitio a donde podrian enviar tropas los usanos, no veo a los EEUU ocupando Corea del Norte para invadir la China comunista por Manchuria, ni desembarcando al sur de Pekin, en plan salvar al soldado Ryan...


----------



## Torrente Ballester (29 May 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de lo que se esconde/escondía en la acería de Azovstal, además de algo de la estructura?


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Los chinos mañana te hacen un desembarco de varios millones de soldados y se pasan por el forro de los cojones las montañas.




2 millones de soldados profesionales

y con 1700 millones de habitantes pueden acabar con taiwan a mordiscos estilo walking dead..

si rusia consigue sus objetivos y lo va a conseguir todos losmpaises perderan el respeto a usa y uk y se lanzaran a sus objetivos...

por cierto moscu ha enviado a teheran 30 aviones de carga en el ultimo mes... misiles nucleares ?


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA ALEMANIA Y FRNACIA ESTAN ULTIMANDO UN ACUERDO
> 
> alemania y francia dejaran de ayudar a ucrania si rusia deja salir sin daños a cargueros con grano desde odessa
> 
> ...



Aceptar éso sería la mayor idiotez de Rusia. Alivio para sus cargueros si sería más aceptable.

En esta fase ya sabemos que no van a entrar Francia y Alemania, esos en todo caso se quedan para defender la OTAN, pero después qué y de que vale su palabra con ellos si nunca ha valido.

Entre paliza en diferido y tortas al contado siempre es preferible lo segundo, valga el símil. Cargueros, sanciones, pago de deuda soberana, devolución de obras de arte...esas cosas si valen.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

Rusia está empezando a cabrear a mucha gente y al final le va a estallar en la cara......Primero con la invasión y ahora produciendo hambre y desestabilidad mundial. 

Al final se le va a echar encima hasta China como sigan tensando tanto la cuerda.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Polonia es parte de la OTAN, y un disparo de la OTAN hacia Rusia es el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Todo el mundo lo entiende, y creo que Varsovia recibió una orden muy clara de Washington: no tomar la iniciativa. Estados Unidos no quiere morir por Ucrania o por Polonia", explicó Shpak.


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

. Putin y Vucic acuerdan que Rusia suministrará gas a Serbia sin interrupción


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)




----------



## Erwin (29 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Después de este vídeo, alguno aún tendrá dudas de quien es el agresor, a pesar de que no puede ser mas esclarecedor.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Aceptar éso sería la mayor idiotez de Rusia. Alivio para sus cargueros si sería más aceptable.
> 
> En esta fase ya sabemos que no van a entrar Francia y Alemania, esos en todo caso se quedan para defender la OTAN, pero después qué y de que vale su palabra con ellos si nunca ha valido.
> 
> Entre paliza en diferido y tortas al contado siempre es preferible lo segundo, valga el símil. Cargueros, sanciones, pago de deuda soberana, devolución de obras de arte...esas cosas si valen.




pues creo que Rusia va a aceptar dejar salir el grano de ucrania.. es normal.mantener el negocio de una tierra que estas conquistando... 

el tema es la leche , ese grano paga las armas que les han dado los satanicos a ucrania... es para pagar deuda...

A Rusia le viene bien relajar el.ambiente y que le eetiren sanciones a sus empresas... al.fin y al cabo de que sirve ganar tanto dinero si no mempodemos gastarlo en amberes saint tropez o monaco?

jajajajjaja


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Polonia es parte de la OTAN, y un disparo de la OTAN hacia Rusia es el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Todo el mundo lo entiende, y creo que Varsovia recibió una orden muy clara de Washington: no tomar la iniciativa. Estados Unidos no quiere morir por Ucrania o por Polonia", explicó Shpak.



Léase, el desgaste de Rusia y su financiación cae en manos europeas, la rapiña rusa posterior si se ve factible, en ésa si que va a coger la mejor tajada y no se no va a contentar con la venta de armas.

Total, mercenarios los pueden contratar las empresas igual o mejor que los estados y son las que van a sacar tajada con la "reconstrucción y adquisición de nuevos territorios". Lo mismo que los satélites, hoy los lanzan y tienen funciones de ataque y defensa las empresas, ya no los gobiernos.

Tropas regulares en esta guerra hasta fase muy avanzada e irreversible se van a ver pocas por nuestra parte.


----------



## frangelico (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Conquistar Formosa no es fácil, es una isla muy montañosa y con acantilados en gran parte de sus costas.
> Los chinos prefieren la paciencia, de eso van sobrados.



Pero la costa elevada es por el Este. La costa que mira a China (menos de 200Km de distancia ) es llana, eso sí, muy militarizada. De todos modos los chinos pueden ir poco a poco, por ejemplo, construyendo un túnel submarino que las conoce e incremente aún más los flujos comerciales y turísticos . Su objetivo es lograrlo antes de 2047.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero la costa elevada es por el Oeste. La costa que mira a China (menos de 200Km de distancia ) es llana, eso sí, muy militarizada. De todos modos los chinos pueden ir poco a poco, por ejemplo, construyendo un túnel submarino que las conoce e incremente aún más los flujos comerciales y turísticos . Su objetivo es lograrlo antes de 2047.




china tiene 76 submarinos cuatro de ellos con misiles nucleares... 

y cuenta con misiles hipersonicos.desplegables desde el espacio


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Creo q esta noticia leida así habrá acojonado a los asesores yankees que vivan en la isla.


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero la costa elevada es por el Oeste. La costa que mira a China (menos de 200Km de distancia ) es llana, eso sí, muy militarizada. De todos modos los chinos pueden ir poco a poco, por ejemplo, construyendo un túnel submarino que las conoce e incremente aún más los flujos comerciales y turísticos . Su objetivo es lograrlo antes de 2047.



Prefieren que Taiwán sea un Hong Kong o Macao en grande.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

*"Podemos hundir toda la flota rusa del Mar Negro ¿Por qué no?"*
Ucrania ha comenzado a recibir *misiles antibuque Harpoon* de Dinamarca y *obuses autopropulsados* de Estados Unidos, armas que reforzarán las fuerzas que luchan contra la invasión rusa, dijo este sábado el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov.

"La defensa costera de nuestro país no sólo se verá reforzada por los misiles Harpoon, sino que serán utilizados por *equipos ucranianos entrenados*", escribió Reznikov en su página de Facebook, informa Reuters.

Dijo que los misiles Harpoon tierra-barco serían operados junto con los misiles ucranianos Neptune para defender la costa, incluyendo el puerto del sur de Odesa.

*Serhiy Bratchuk*, portavoz de la* administración militar regional de Odesa*, en el sur de Ucrania, dijo en una publicación en línea que* "nos han entregado tantos Harpoons que podemos hundir toda la flota rusa del Mar Negro. ¿Por qué no?".*

El mes pasado, el Moskva, buque insignia de la flota rusa del Mar Negro, se hundió tras lo que, según Ucrania, fue un ataque con misiles antibuque. Moscú dice que un incendio provocó una explosión de municiones.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Esto de que suena, ya estamos...
> No va a pasar. Sería la 3ªguerra mundial.
> Los chinos tienen paciencia y Taiwán no les lleva bombardeando años.



No sería la 3ª Guerra Mundial. Sería exactamente igual que lo de Ucrania.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

_El presidente ruso #Putin y su homólogo serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, acordaron en una llamada telefónica el domingo que Rusia continuará suministrando gas natural a Serbia y que los dos países reforzarán su asociación, dijo el Kremlin._









_“Sanction Serbia”_
Palomeco, Southampton


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

menuda paliza...

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
29 DE MAYO, 11:51 Actualizado a las: 11:52
Aviones de combate rusos acaban con el arsenal del ejército ucraniano en Krivoi Rog: altos mandos
Defensas aéreas rusas derriban avión de combate Su-25 ucraniano

© Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
MOSCÚ, 29 de mayo. /TASS/. Las fuerzas rusas han destruido 183 aviones de combate ucranianos, 1.049 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 3.309 tanques y otros vehículos blindados y 447 lanzacohetes múltiples desde el comienzo de su operación militar especial en Ucrania, dijo el domingo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov.

“En total, los siguientes objetivos han sido eliminados desde el inicio de la operación militar especial: 183 aeronaves, 128 helicópteros, 1.049 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 325 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 3.309 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 447 vehículos de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, 1.722 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña y 3.270 vehículos motorizados militares especiales", dijo el portavoz.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión de ataque terrestre Su-25 ucraniano en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, dijo Konashenkov.

"Las capacidades de defensa aérea rusas derribaron un avión Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del asentamiento de Novogrigorovka en la región de Dnepropetrovsk", dijo el portavoz.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas también interceptaron un proyectil ucraniano del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Smerch en el área de la comunidad de Malaya Kamyshevakha en la región de Kharkov, agregó el general.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles de precisión para acabar con un gran arsenal de armas del ejército ucraniano en instalaciones industriales en Krivoi Rog, dijo Konashenkov.

"Los misiles de precisión de largo alcance de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas eliminaron un gran arsenal de armas del ejército ucraniano en las instalaciones del almacén de una de las empresas en Krivoi Rog en la región de Dnepropetrovsk", dijo el portavoz.

Las tropas rusas de misiles y artillería eliminaron 62 puestos de mando del ejército ucraniano, dijo Konashenkov.

"Las tropas de misiles y artillería atacaron 62 puestos de mando, 596 áreas de mano de obra acumulada y equipo militar, y también 52 posiciones de unidades de artillería y morteros de los nacionalistas ucranianos", dijo el portavoz.

Aviones de combate rusos atacaron dos puestos de mando ucranianos y 53 áreas de mano de obra acumulada en su operación militar especial en Ucrania, dijo Konashenkov.

"Aviones tácticos operativos y de aviación del ejército y vehículos aéreos no tripulados alcanzaron dos puestos de mando, y también 53 áreas de mano de obra y equipo militar ucranianos acumulados", dijo el portavoz.

Los ataques aéreos eliminaron a más de 300 nacionalistas y hasta 50 piezas de equipo militar y especial, dijo el general.

Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles de precisión en las últimas 24 horas para eliminar tres puestos de mando ucranianos, dos baterías de artillería, un sistema de misiles antiaéreos Osa-AKM, un radar y cinco depósitos de municiones, dijo Konashenkov.

"En las últimas 24 horas, misiles de precisión lanzados desde el aire alcanzaron tres puestos de mando, 25 áreas de mano de obra y equipo militar ucranianos acumulados y dos baterías de artillería en posiciones de tiro", dijo el portavoz.

Los ataques también eliminaron un sistema de misiles antiaéreos Osa-AKM cerca del asentamiento de Nikolayevka en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), una estación de radar para detectar y rastrear objetivos aéreos en el área de la comunidad de Boguslavka en la región de Kharkov, cinco depósitos de municiones cerca de Krasnogorovka y Pokrovskoye en la RPD, Severodonetsk en la República Popular de Lugansk y Bezrukov en la región de Kharkov, dijo el general.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

*Rusia gasta 700 millones de euros al día para continuar la guerra en Ucrania y ya ha utilizado el 70% de su fuerza militar.*
Lo que debía ser una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania ha terminado siendo una *guerra costosa para Putin *en términos de hombres, medios y dinero. Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha en la que comenzó la* guerra en Ucrania*, Rusia ha utilizado en el país el 70% de su fuerza militar convencional, con un coste económico diario de unos 700 millones de euros. Estas cifras, recopiladas por centros de análisis, son las que maneja la OTAN y el claro ejemplo del esfuerzo que está haciendo Moscú por subyugar a Kiev. Además, son el motivo por el que Putin ha tenido que revisar sus planes iniciales en el país.









Rusia gasta 700 millones de euros al día para continuar la guerra en Ucrania y ya ha utilizado el 70% de su fuerza militar


Lo que debía ser una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania ha terminado siendo una guerra costosa para Putin en términos de hombres, medios y dinero. Desde el 24 de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ISW Y OSINT QUE CREO ES LO MISMO ES BASURA



ISW son las siglas de una organización determinada.

OSINT son las siglas que aplican a las investigaciones de inteligencia “Open Source”, en genérico. 


Te has liado ahí


----------



## Expected (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Claro ejemplo de fusilamiento inmediato, con un juicio rapidito o sin él...que tampoco es cuestión de perder el tiempo con esta basurienta.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

*El Patriarca ruso Kirill "comprende" la decisión de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania.*
El Patriarca ruso Kirill ha dicho este domingo que "comprende" la decisión de la* Iglesia Ortodoxa ucraniana,* que ha anunciado esta semana su ruptura con Rusia a causa de la *guerra en Ucrania.*

"Comprendemos perfectamente el sufrimiento actual de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, comprendemos que su Beatitud, el Metropolitano Onuphre y su episcopado deben actuar de la manera más sabia posible para no complicar la vida de su pueblo creyente", ha dicho el Patriarca Kirill, durante la liturgia en la Catedral de Cristo Salvador de Moscú.

El patriarca de Moscú y de toda Rusia ha dicho que rezaba para que ningún obstáculo "temporal" "destruya la unidad espiritual" de los pueblos ruso y ucraniano.

La rama moscovita de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana anunció el viernes su ruptura con Rusia a causa de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, declarando su "plena independencia" de las autoridades espirituales rusas, un paso histórico.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ISW son las siglas de una organización determinada.
> 
> OSINT son las siglas que aplican a las investigaciones de inteligencia “Open Source”, en genérico.
> 
> ...



tienes razon.. me referia a OSINTECHNICAL que es un canal en twitter.. pero que creo lo mantienen los de ISW ...gracias


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero la costa elevada es por el Oeste. La costa que mira a China (menos de 200Km de distancia ) es llana, eso sí, muy militarizada. De todos modos los chinos pueden ir poco a poco, por ejemplo, construyendo un túnel submarino que las conoce e incremente aún más los flujos comerciales y turísticos . Su objetivo es lograrlo antes de 2047.



Si Taiwan está al este de China o SE ...entonces la costa que mira a china será la Oeste o NO. Y la que no mira a china será la E o SE.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Japon se pasa al lado ruso y dice que Zelensky ha provocado la guerra al no aceptar la neutralidad...

Japon esta acojonada.. ve que USA esta acabada y que china y rusia se la comen....

‼The former Prime Minister ofaccused Zelensky of launching a special operation in ukraine

According to Shinzo Abe,if the president ofhad promisednot to join NATO,not to allow the alliance to deploy its troops at the Russian borders, today's events could have been avoided‼


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero la costa elevada es por el Oeste. La costa que mira a China (menos de 200Km de distancia ) es llana, eso sí, muy militarizada. De todos modos los chinos pueden ir poco a poco, por ejemplo, construyendo un túnel submarino que las conoce e incremente aún más los flujos comerciales y turísticos . Su objetivo es lograrlo antes de 2047.



¿Y les van dejar hacer el túnel los taiwaneses y sobre todo sus amigos? Na, China no quiere todavía pero hay otros que piensan que es ahora cuando tiene que ser porque si no no conseguirán nunca que Taiwan vuelva a su lado. Los tiempos no los marca China, los marca el daño que pueda hacer China a los que pretenden fastidiarle.

No es que sean chinos, es que no son tontos. Los que no sé yo si no son imbéciles es los taiwaneses por mucho que les ofrezcan, que les van a ofrecer, por el otro lado.

Una guerra cuando se vive bien siempre es una pérdida mucho más descomunal e inútil. Cuando hablamos de un país que, hoy por hoy, es independiente.

¿Que a la larga no?. De acuerdo pero saben que ellos no deciden ese tablero, no tienen por qué ser los primeros en poner la carne, siempre van a ser acogidos y les convenía mucho más esperar.


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

A toro pasado ..

*Trump destaca el rublo y propone detener las hostilidades en Ucrania con petróleo barato*






© AP Photo / Joe Maiorana

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump declaró que para detener las hostilidades en Ucrania se necesita bajar los precios mundiales de petróleo y hasta que no se haga, el rublo seguirá fuerte como nunca.
En opinión de Trump, el petróleo caro y el pago de los productos energéticos rusos en rublos permiten a Moscú "amasar una gran fortuna".

"El rublo está en su máximo histórico porque los precios de petróleo son como nunca altos", dijo el exmandatario en un mitin de sus partidarios en el estado de Wyoming (oeste). Luego agregó que para detener la crisis en Ucrania es necesario "bajar los precios hasta 30 o 40 dólares el barril".
Según considera Trump, Rusia está amasando una fortuna al vender el petróleo a altos precios y cobrándolo en rublos. "Pues allá ustedes, quedarán sin dólares, quedarán sin nada", refirió.
Trump se atribuyó el mérito de lograr la independencia energética y afirmó que si hubiera quedado en el poder, Estados Unidos superaría a Rusia y a Arabia Saudí por volúmenes de producción petrolera y no se pediría ayuda a Venezuela.

El expresidente de EEUU advirtió que el conflicto armado en Ucrania podría derivar en una guerra global sin precedentes.

"Podemos acabar en una Tercera Guerra Mundial con las estupideces que decimos y hacemos", declaró Trump. Esta guerra, alertó, "sería como ninguna otra guerra" debido a "armas nucleares modernizadas y completamente nuevas".
Para Trump, lo que sucede estos días en Ucrania “es una cosa terrible". "Hay que volver a la mesa (de negociaciones). Nunca habría sucedido en mi gobierno", afirmó.
El sucesor de Trump en la Casa Blanca, Joe Biden, promulgó el 21 de mayo un nuevo paquete de 40.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, económica y humanitaria para Ucrania, aprobado anteriormente por el Congreso.

En mayo la Administración Biden informó que el Departamento del Tesoro de EEUU otorgó a la petrolera Chevron la licencia general que le permite negociar con el Gobierno del presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, las futuras actividades en el país. Por ahora esa medida no contempla la participación en proyectos conjuntos con la estatal petrolera venezolana PDVSA.
El 8 de marzo el presidente Joe Biden anunció la prohibición de importar productos energéticos de Rusia, tras lo cual en EEUU se dispararon los precios de la gasolina.
Biden achaca esta subida de precios a la situación en Ucrania. Según creen algunos expertos, Washington hace concesiones a compañías petroleras en lo referente a la cooperación con Venezuela, debido a la crisis energética que atraviesan por las sanciones impuestas a Rusia.


----------



## Poseidón (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Patriarca ruso Kirill "comprende" la decisión de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania.*
> El Patriarca ruso Kirill ha dicho este domingo que "comprende" la decisión de la* Iglesia Ortodoxa ucraniana,* que ha anunciado esta semana su ruptura con Rusia a causa de la *guerra en Ucrania.*
> 
> "Comprendemos perfectamente el sufrimiento actual de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, comprendemos que su Beatitud, el Metropolitano Onuphre y su episcopado deben actuar de la manera más sabia posible para no complicar la vida de su pueblo creyente", ha dicho el Patriarca Kirill, durante la liturgia en la Catedral de Cristo Salvador de Moscú.
> ...



Como molan los ortodoxos. Justo hacen lo que tiene que hacer cada iglesia nacional, mirar por sus intereses sin olvidar una union espiritual conforme a Cristo.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

Sigo pensando que el Patriarca de la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa tiene mucha responsabilidad en cómo se desarrollen las cosas.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

MOSCÚ, 29 de mayo - RIA Novosti. Los lectores del periódico francés Le Figaro ridiculizaron las propuestas poco realistas del presidente francés Emmanuel Macron y el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre Ucrania.

El motivo de la indignación fue la noticia de que le pidieron al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, que liberara a 2.500 combatientes de la planta de Azovstal que se habían rendido, para ayudar a exportar cereales y declarar una tregua.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

*El rublo está en su máximo histórico porque los precios de petróleo son como nunca altos", dijo el exmandatario en un mitin de sus partidarios en el estado de Wyoming (oeste). Luego agregó que para detener la crisis en Ucrania es necesario "bajar los precios hasta 30 o 40 dólares el barril".
Según considera Trump, Rusia está amasando una fortuna al vender el petróleo a altos precios y cobrándolo en rublos. "Pues allá ustedes, quedarán sin dólares, quedarán sin nada", refirió.*


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Si Taiwan está al este de China o SE ...entonces la costa que mira a china será la Oeste o NO. Y la que no mira a china será la E o SE.



Es accesible por el lado chino, el oeste. Una estrecha franja costera. 
En Taiwan sí se puede plantear una guerra de guerrillas larga....


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

aparecen carteles en kiev contra zelensky promovidos por los.del.azov.... muy listo putin...esta provocsndo una guerra entre los de azov y el resto...


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



El titular tiene retranca.

Con lo fácil que hubiera sido (,,,) practicando con armas de fuego.


----------



## Von Rudel (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia gasta 700 millones de euros al día para continuar la guerra en Ucrania y ya ha utilizado el 70% de su fuerza militar.*
> Lo que debía ser una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania ha terminado siendo una *guerra costosa para Putin *en términos de hombres, medios y dinero. Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha en la que comenzó la* guerra en Ucrania*, Rusia ha utilizado en el país el 70% de su fuerza militar convencional, con un coste económico diario de unos 700 millones de euros. Estas cifras, recopiladas por centros de análisis, son las que maneja la OTAN y el claro ejemplo del esfuerzo que está haciendo Moscú por subyugar a Kiev. Además, son el motivo por el que Putin ha tenido que revisar sus planes iniciales en el país.
> 
> 
> ...




Osea que Rusia esta gastando segun estas informaciones que se las pasaran cualquier agencia porque solo tienen becarios trabajando. son 700 millones por unos 30 dias al mes: 21.000 millones de Euros al mes.

Un estudio publicado por el Centro de Investigación sobre Energía y Aire Limpio con sede en Finlandia afirma que Rusia ganó 66.500 millones de dólares con las exportaciones de combustibles fósiles desde el 24 de febrero, el día que comenzó la invasión en Ucrania.
Economía - Rusia habría duplicado sus ingresos por combustibles tras el inicio de la guerra, según informe

Dividimos entre los Dias de guerra.... y nos da que Rusia gana exportando solo gas a Europa: 738 millones, osea que gana 38 millones de Euros mas al día......

Es que no va aguantar


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

los ukros mueren estupidamenre en ataques suicidas sin ningun objetivo


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Resulta curioso ver cómo los rusos están optando por un planteamiento como el de Franco. Planteamiento que al final resulta más beneficioso, al dejar al enemigo sin masa de maniobra; pierden a sus mejores tropas, sustituidas por levas inexpertas que a la mínima se rinden o se retiran.
> 
> Cuando afirmaban que Franco era listo.... no lo decían por decirlo.



Estoy un poco harto de las alabanzas a Franco como genio militar.
Si no hubiese contado con el apoyo, a tiempo completo de la Condor y la Legionaria, hubiéramos visto. 
Los mejores aviones de guerra en aquella época, que meses mas tarde estarían a puntito de acabar con los anglos, ensayando sus tácticas.

Ni el paso del Estrecho, coño ya.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Osea que Rusia esta gastando segun estas informaciones que se las pasaran cualquier agencia porque solo tienen becarios trabajando. son 700 millones por unos 30 dias al mes: 21.000 millones de Euros al mes.
> 
> Un estudio publicado por el Centro de Investigación sobre Energía y Aire Limpio con sede en Finlandia afirma que Rusia ganó 66.500 millones de dólares con las exportaciones de combustibles fósiles desde el 24 de febrero, el día que comenzó la invasión en Ucrania.
> Economía - Rusia habría duplicado sus ingresos por combustibles tras el inicio de la guerra, según informe
> ...




y conquista nuevos territorios para la gran FEDERACION RUSA...


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _“Sanction Serbia”_
> Palomeco, Southampton



Si es que no falla.
Estos callejones sin salida evolutivos, son los que se hacen pajas con el comandante de Azov.


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Polonia es parte de la OTAN, y un disparo de la OTAN hacia Rusia es el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Todo el mundo lo entiende, y creo que Varsovia recibió una orden muy clara de Washington: no tomar la iniciativa. Estados Unidos no quiere morir por Ucrania o por Polonia", explicó Shpak.



EEUU no va a morir por Polonia. Aunque Rusia deje a Polonia como un solar, EEUU no va a arriesgar su sociedad por Polonia. Ni por Polonia ni por Alemania ni mucho menos por Taiwan ni por toda la OTAN. 

Son instrumentos para su gloria y sus intereses, pero en el momento necesario la alianza se rompe


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Polonia es parte de la OTAN, y un disparo de la OTAN hacia Rusia es el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Todo el mundo lo entiende, y creo que Varsovia recibió una orden muy clara de Washington: no tomar la iniciativa. Estados Unidos no quiere morir por Ucrania o por Polonia", explicó Shpak.



La OTAN es una alianza defensiva, si un miembro ataca a otro país, está solo.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (29 May 2022)

Voluntario de USA en algún lugar del este de Ucrania probablemente sea Kharkov @alnitak


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> yo si fuera borrell tendria cuidado con las comidas.... hay mucho polonio en europa...
> 
> Rogozin response to Borrell’s propose to use Russias frozen currency reserves to restore Ukraine : “ A gang of corrupt officials have gathered in the European Commission . Bunch of thieves “



Pero no lo eres osea que punto en boca.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

La postura de la política exterior de Rusia-..


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (29 May 2022)

Primeras imágenes de la ofensiva sobre Jersón que terminó en desastre con más de 100 bajas.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Foto de la dirección de Kherson, un intento reciente de atacar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania⚡
Todos los públicos ucranianos escriben sobre la exitosa operación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Davydov Brod, pero hay un "PERO"❗
Como resultado de la operación "exitosa", los nacionalistas perdieron 20 tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, un helicóptero MI-8, 210 personas no regresarán con sus familias. Además, alrededor de 70 cuerpos abandonados de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentran en el lugar de la muerte y nadie intenta siquiera recogerlos, bueno, los pagos debidamente establecidos a las familias de las víctimas ya se han distribuido entre funcionarios de alto rango!
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## weyler (29 May 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lapsus memoriae. Ambos conocían el ejercicio teórico del paso del Ebro, pero Paquito fue pillado en bragas, aunque luego reaccionó a toda prisa.. De qué rincón de mi memoria he sacado lo de la Aca de Zaragoza me queda la sombra de la duda. En cualquier caso la verdad siempre por delante



Realmente lo que el ataque pillo por sorpresa a los nacionales es un bulo, hay documentos de epoca de yague informando a Franco de que los rojos se estaban preparando para cruzar el ebro y este le enviaba refuerzos 

Cuando empezaron a cruzar despertaron a Yagüe y este dijo "por fin ya era hora"


----------



## DCD (29 May 2022)

Parece que la ofensiva de Kherson no va bien


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

La hostia de realidad se la han pegado algunos de este hilo cuando el “2º mejor” ejercito del mundo no es capaz de invadir un país como Ucrania


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Voluntario de USA en algún lugar del este de Ucrania probablemente sea Kharkov @alnitak




que calladito andas eh ???


----------



## Scire (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La hostia de realidad se la han pegado algunos de este hilo cuando el “2º mejor” ejercito del mundo no es capaz de invadir un país como Ucrania



El mejor ejército del mundo tampoco ha podido invadir Afganistán, un país de follacabras, en veinte años.

Rusia en tres meses al menos tiene asegurado un 20% del país. Ya veremos en 2040.


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *El rublo está en su máximo histórico porque los precios de petróleo son como nunca altos", dijo el exmandatario en un mitin de sus partidarios en el estado de Wyoming (oeste). Luego agregó que para detener la crisis en Ucrania es necesario "bajar los precios hasta 30 o 40 dólares el barril".
> Según considera Trump, Rusia está amasando una fortuna al vender el petróleo a altos precios y cobrándolo en rublos. "Pues allá ustedes, quedarán sin dólares, quedarán sin nada", refirió.*



Ahora a conseguir doblegar al golfo pérsico para que produzcan más a bajo precio... hagan sus apuestas señores y para los que siguen el hilo no hace falta recordarles que opinan de los BRICS los países productores de petróleo y quienes iban asistir a la próxina reunión de BRICS.

Ahhh y de paso saquen cuentas de cuanto les va a costar por otro lado conseguir el barril a ese precio, porque todo tiene un costo, a fin de cuentas todo son negocios que no necesariamente se cobran en dinero... pueden ser influencias, fuerza de determinados países en el entorno, defensa en sus guerras, ustedes entienden, supongo, mejor que yo seguro.

Pero en los números gordos estaremos de acuerdo que éso no es gratis.


----------



## Zhukov (29 May 2022)

Noticias de la guerra 29/05/2022 – informe especial


Situación general de los dos últimos días: Mapa interactivo del 20 al 28 Mayo Enlace con mapas con las posiciones de las fuerzas ucranianas a 25 Mayo Si la información es correcta, las unidades de …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

*Una diputada ucraniana pide a Londres misiles y ayuda para desbloquear puertos.*
Una diputada ucraniana ha instado este domingo al Gobierno británico a que proporcione *misiles *a su país, le ayude a desbloquear sus puertos y "haga más sencillo" el proceso actual por el que los refugiados de Ucrania acceden al Reino Unido.
En una entrevista con el canal británico Sky News, la parlamentaria ucraniana Kira Rudyk, que se reunirá mañana con el comité parlamentario británico de Defensa, señaló que Ucrania necesita "de manera crítica" más misiles debido al avance efectuado por las tropas rusas en el este del país.
La política observó que, antes de la guerra, Ucrania figuraba entre los tres mayores productores del mundo de grano y de productos como el aceite de girasol, trigo, patatas y maíz pero que ahora están teniendo problemas en los puertos con el bloqueo ruso a las exportaciones.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ojo que nos acercamos a slovyansk a toda velocisad...


----------



## Alexandre I. (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> COMIENZA EL DESMORONAMIENTO DE UCRANIA
> 
> LA CAIDA DE AZOVSTAL ERA LA.CLAVE... HA SIDO EL STALINGRADO DE ESTA GUERRA..
> 
> En el contexto de las represalias políticas y las declaraciones de Medvedchuk que han servido para que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania incrimine al expresidente Poroshenko de alta traición al Estado, este último ha intentado salir del país cruzando la frontera polaca.



Personalmente creo que es muy pronto para afirmar el valor estratégico de la rendición de Azovtal, aunque sí tiene, indiscutiblemente, un enorme valor propagandístico. Por otra parte, cada vez que alguien menciona el carácter decisivo de una batalla concreta, me pongo en guardia, porque es raro que una sola batalla determine el futuro de una guerra.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)

*Erdogan dice que no dejará entrar en la OTAN a los países que "apoyan el terrorismo"*
El presidente turco Tayyip Erdogan ha dicho que las conversaciones de Turquía de la semana pasada con las delegaciones finlandesa y sueca no estaban al "nivel esperado" y que Ankara no puede decir que sí a los países que "apoyan el terrorismo" para entrar en la OTAN, según ha informado este domingo la emisora estatal TRT Haber y recoge Reuters.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Erdogan dice que no dejará entrar en la OTAN a los países que "apoyan el terrorismo"*
> El presidente turco Tayyip Erdogan ha dicho que las conversaciones de Turquía de la semana pasada con las delegaciones finlandesa y sueca no estaban al "nivel esperado" y que Ankara no puede decir que sí a los países que "apoyan el terrorismo" para entrar en la OTAN, según ha informado este domingo la emisora estatal TRT Haber y recoge Reuters.



Le daría la razón de no ser porque el también apoya a SUS terroristas. Aquí todo Dios juega sucio.


----------



## Scire (29 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Le daría la razón de no ser porque el también apoya a SUS terroristas. Aquí todo Dios juega sucio.



Pues en eso los turcos tienen la razón... Todo el mundo juega sucio, y ellos lo reconocen. Cada cual juega con sus dados trucados, y ellos no van a ser menos.


----------



## Seronoser (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von ler Leyen, dijo que la Unión Europea está obligada a comprar petróleo ruso para que Putin no gane más en otro lado.



Jajajaja
Von der Hitler es guillotinable


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (29 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jajajaja
> Von der Hitler es guillotinable



joder estoy leyendo estas cosas que dan para estudio cerebral, estoy ojiplatica con las tonterias que dice es una autentica hija de puta sociópata


----------



## Caracalla (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estoy un poco harto de las alabanzas a Franco como genio militar.
> Si no hubiese contado con el apoyo, a tiempo completo de la Condor y la Legionaria, hubiéramos visto.
> Los mejores aviones de guerra en aquella época, que meses mas tarde estarían a puntito de acabar con los anglos, ensayando sus tácticas.
> 
> Ni el paso del Estrecho, coño ya.



Saber buscar buenos aliados y "hacerse con/formar parte de" las unidades de élite del ejercito español es un mérito no una escusa. El tio era un fenómeno. Lo que consiguió entre 1939 y 1975 solamente se puede equiparar a lo que consiguió la China Post Deng Chao Ping con un sistema político-económico muy similar. La pena de España es que la izquierda nunca haya sabido reconocer que Franco ha sido el dirigente más cercano a sus tesis económicas y tratar de buscar en ello un punto de confraternidad entre rojos y nacionales para construir una España mejor y más fuerte.

Lo que el FSB y los Gobiernos de Putin han hecho de maravilla en Rusia cuidando y alabando lo mejor de la Unión Sovietica, la historia imperial Zarista y la incorporación de la economía de mercado no se ha podido hacer en España por ser esta una Colonia Yankee a la que no se le ha permitido el más mínimo fervor patriótico. Es normal por otro lado, en la medida que Francia, UK, Alemania y EEUU están sumamente interesados en evitar dicho resurgimiento patriótico.

El día que España realmente consiga cicatrizar las heridas de la Guerra Civil y se utilicen las mejores gestas de ambos bandos como símbolos de la grandeza de nuestro país en lugar de usar lo peor de ambos bandos para destruir nuestra unidad nacional, tendremos un primer paso realizado en la dirección correcta. Repito... solo hay que ver como el FSB ha conseguido mezclar al ZAR y la URSS en un mismo equipo "RUSIA".


----------



## delhierro (29 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La hostia de realidad se la han pegado algunos de este hilo cuando el “2º mejor” ejercito del mundo no es capaz de invadir un país como Ucrania



Dejando a un lado tus comentarios repugnantes y racistas como lo de la "horda", eres ignorante de cojones. Un pais como Ucrania era de hecho una de las partes más militarizadas de una superpotencia. No habia un pais en europa con más tanques, y más y mejores sistemas de defensa antiarea. No sabes ni de que hablas.


----------



## Elimina (29 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jajajaja
> Von der Hitler es guillotinable



Dice cosas para parecer graciosa, pero no le funciona, no es celensqui


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Los chechenos se van a comer a esta gente.. fijense que todos van en coches civiles para salir a 100 por hora


----------



## Guanotopía (29 May 2022)

El ridículo europeo está alcanzando cotas inimaginables


----------



## Adriano II (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *Luego agregó que para detener la crisis en Ucrania es necesario "bajar los precios hasta 30 o 40 dólares el barril".*



O no tiene ni pvta idea o miente a sabiendas o las dos cosas a la vez

Me fascina lo bajo que ha llegado a caer la política en Occidente, cualquier político puede decir cualquier gansada y no pasa nada ...

JAMAS volvereis a ver el petróleo a 30 - 40 dolares

Existe una demanda muy poco elástica en el mundo entorno a 100 millones de barriles día (y subiendo) y para cubrirla no hay más remedio que recurrir a petróleo que cuesta mucho sacarlo no hay manera de cubrir la demanda con el petróleo que puede extraerse por debajo de 30 - 40 dolares en costo

A ese precio dejaría de producirse mucho petróleo (empezando por el fracking) pq no sería rentable y habría tal escasez que el precio se dispararía


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)

El lado #Russian un clip, donde mostraban el trabajo de un regimiento de reparación reparan el equipo militar y lo prueban antes de enviarlo de regreso al frente


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Los chechenos se van a comer a esta gente.. fijense que todos van en coches civiles para salir a 100 por hora




Hombre mira el seat Panda de Estopa.


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)

La revista ejércitos cruza las fronteras para escenificar su ridículo

Por cierto que los primeros que se reían eran los FollaOTANs porque se reportó el uso de la misma por parte de las milicias. Pero bueno, lo que dicen, a 40.000 millones. A donde irán los dineros....


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> O no tiene ni pvta idea o miente a sabiendas o las dos cosas a la vez
> 
> Me fascina lo bajo que ha llegado a caer la política en Occidente, cualquier político puede decir cualquier gansada y no pasa nada ...
> 
> ...



la.demanda de petroelo ya ha superado la.que habia antes de la pandemia y todos sabemos que eso y la quiebra del dolar inminente fue la causa de la pandemia...

ahora ya hay menos petroleo que en 2019.. asi que inventaran ??? porque esta guerra se les acaba ....no hay diesel.ni jetfuel ya que para este no vale la basura de petroleo americano...


----------



## lapetus (29 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Pues en eso los turcos tienen la razón... Todo el mundo juega sucio, y ellos lo reconocen. Cada cual juega con sus dados trucados, y ellos no van a ser menos.



Erdogan, que grande. Para el tamaño que tiene Turquía y la influencia que ejerce, es una relación calidad/precio imbatible.
Le planta cara a los mismos EEUU y no le pasa nada. Eso es lo que debe ser un país.

Todos esos arrastrados del gobierno en Madrid que están siempre con la cantinela de "los compromisos internacionales" y el quedar bien, aprended del Sultán.


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El ridículo europeo está alcanzando cotas inimaginables



Cuando le sueltan los billetes, dicen bien alto:

-"Toma esto, Putin".


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)

La Universidad Rusa de Fuerzas Especiales, ubicada en Gudermes, en relación con la realización de una operación militar especial en el territorio de Donbass y Ucrania, está realizando cursos de capacitación acelerados para voluntarios que desean participar en el SVO.

Cientos e incluso miles de voluntarios de todas las regiones del país llegan todos los días a la República de Chechenia. Los instructores certificados de RUS trabajan con cada voluntario, transmitiéndoles sus conocimientos.


----------



## lapetus (29 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El día que España realmente consiga cicatrizar las heridas de la Guerra Civil y se utilicen las mejores gestas de ambos bandos como símbolos de la grandeza de nuestro país en lugar de usar lo peor de ambos bandos para destruir nuestra unidad nacional, tendremos un primer paso realizado en la dirección correcta. Repito... solo hay que ver como el FSB ha conseguido mezclar al ZAR y la URSS en un mismo equipo "RUSIA".



Los anglos no lo permitirán
Anglos que dicho sea de paso, tenían a Franco en la mano, y a sus generales comprados.

Lo de Rusia con el neozarismo es mera propaganda, sólo la difunden porque lo comunista se ve anticuado y necesitan entroncar con la historia pre-1917 como el resto de países Europeos. Pero prefieren el presidencialismo a la monarquía.


----------



## Aurkitu (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Si eso es cierto, vaya pedazo de hija de puta.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

tic tac tic tac....

️ Poland hands over 18 pieces of 155 mm self-propelled howitzers AHS Krab to Ukraine. They have also trained 100 Ukrainian servicemen to operate the howitzers, Polskie Radio reports.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para la cepa actual y sus variantes la "ómicron" las vacunas no sirven.
> 
> Todo lo que sigue es suposición:
> 
> ...



Pero según las evidencias ... es una guerra perdida. Puesto que si tan "benigna" y "desapercibida" es la actual irremediablemente terminará asaltando a China.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

‼Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said that his country will not approve the entry into NATO of terrorist-supporting states while he is in power‼

lo de suecia y finlandia si eso lo.dejamos para dentro de 10 años.. circulen y dejen que rusia acabe el trabajo de limpieza


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero según las evidencias ... es una guerra perdida. Puesto que si tan "benigna" y "desapercibida" es la actual irremediablemente terminará asaltando a China.



Seguro que hay muchos contagios no detectados, pero cuando se alguno se detecta se vuelven locos intentándolo parar.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es accesible por el lado chino, el oeste. Una estrecha franja costera.
> En Taiwan sí se puede plantear una guerra de guerrillas larga....



Me he dado una vuelta con maps modo satélite por la costa Oeste.

El sur de esta costa Oeste por orden hay acantilados y después áreas pobladas, ciudades. 

El área central hay muchos puertos, zonas industriales y marismas, algunas estrechas playas pero con pueblos. 


Ya más al norte de esta costa oeste hay una playa bastante potable en un parque nacional ,junto a Zhunan, parque Haibin Zhunan, pero son 7 - 8 km con la.desembocadura de un rio en la mitad, quizá sea posible ahí pero está al lado de una ciudad...muy de sorpresa habría que pillarles.

No se wey

Hice una capturas pero me dice que los archivos del maps son demasiado grandes


----------



## Arraki (29 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es el unico sitio a donde podrian enviar tropas los usanos, no veo a los EEUU ocupando Corea del Norte para invadir la China comunista por Manchuria, ni desembarcando al sur de Pekin, en plan salvar al soldado Ryan...



Hoy día absolutamente ningún país del mundo tiene capacidad de invadir China, ninguno. Sin embargo China podría invadir a todos sus vecinos fácilmente salvo, quizás, La India.


----------



## arriondas (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ‼Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said that his country will not approve the entry into NATO of terrorist-supporting states while he is in power‼
> 
> lo de suecia y finlandia si eso lo.dejamos para dentro de 10 años.. circulen y dejen que rusia acabe el trabajo de limpieza



Tradución: "si queréis que de el visto bueno para que Suecia y Finlandia entren en la OTAN ya podéis entregarme a los del PKK que andan por allí... y a Gülen" Ankara lo deja bien clarito.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _El presidente ruso #Putin está infligiendo un sufrimiento indescriptible a #Ukrainians y exige sacrificios de su propio pueblo en un esfuerzo por apoderarse de #*Severodonetsk , una ciudad que no merece el costo*._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa Pandilla son el Mal Absoluto. Y responsables de la situación actual.
No son los únicos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 May 2022)

Donbass

En la dirección de Sieverodonetsk, el ejército ruso llevó a cabo una ofensiva hacia Borivske, sufrió pérdidas, dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.

En la dirección de Bakhmut, el ejército ruso intentó mejorar las posiciones cerca de Komyshuvakha y Novoluhanske, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.

Jersón

Como resultado de las acciones ofensivas de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas sufrieron pérdidas e intentaron mantener el terreno cerca de Andriyivka, Lozove y Bilohirka de la región de Kherson, las batallas continúan, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.

En dirección a Pivdenny Buh, el ejército ruso intenta repeler la ofensiva ucraniana cerca de Kostromka, reforzando posiciones, - dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe matutino


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para la cepa actual y sus variantes la "ómicron" las vacunas no sirven.
> 
> Todo lo que sigue es suposición:
> 
> ...



... _ya que la cepa actual puede mutar_ ... en cualquier laboratorio militar del Imperio. Si no la han hecho ya.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Los chechenos se van a comer a esta gente.. fijense que todos van en coches civiles para salir a 100 por hora



Me los imagino entrando así en las ciudades


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Me los imagino entrando así en las ciudades




los CHECHENOS so los espartanos del siglo 21


----------



## Impresionante (29 May 2022)

Jojojo


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El lado #Russian un clip, donde mostraban el trabajo de un regimiento de reparación reparan el equipo militar y lo prueban antes de enviarlo de regreso al frente




Que buen vídeo !!!

Seguro q está muy cerca de estación de tren .


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia from Hong Kong
Le ha dicho al clapham que China , sorry , la Republica Popular de China , esta cabrona con el Zar Vladimirovich I porque no le aviso del ukranicidio . Pekin , sorry Beijing esta en shock porque pensaba , oh ilusa de elle , que la " Operacion militar Especial " seria rapida y solo se trataria de liberar Donbass , nada mas . Pero el Zar ha seguido el ejemplo de Ivanka Trump y no quiere quedarse con las ganas
quiere quedarse con todo . Y la RP China con esta cara :  XI WE HAVE A PROBLEM ....
Ahora que El Zar ha demostrado que YES WE CAN invadir paises como lo hace Occidente
( eso si , en blanco y negro y a velocidad de 24 fotogramas x segundo ) todos los ojos estan puestos en Xi . Si la RP de China no invade Taiwan es porque no puede y claro , si demuestras debilidad , iran a por ti ...
Ademas , el fortalecimiento del rublo es bueno para Rusia , pero malo , muy malo para la RP de China . Mientras el yuan ha caido un 5 % frente al dolar desde el inicio de la liberacion de Ucrania , el rublo se ha revalorizado casi un 25 % .
Eso es un diferencial del 30 % a favor de Rusia , que puede importar un 30 % mas de mercancias chinas .
Pero ademas , esta el tema de las reservas . China tiene 3.3 trillones en divisas occidentales . Si Occidente se va a la merde ( gracias Vladimirovich I ) su moneda ( euro , dolar , libra esterlina , yen ) tambien se van a la merde
Y esos 3.3 trillones se convertiran en mierda de gallina , eso si , 3.3 trillones de mierda de gallina sigue siendo mucha mierda
pero si encima ahora Occidente puede confiscarte ( robarte ) los activos que tengas en la zona # 1 , entonces , esos 3.3 trillones solo podras usarlos en la zona # 2 cosa que no hara muy feliz al Politburo pues los oligarcas chinos no quieren vivir en Malawi
Si la Guerra hispano-cubana de 1898 hubiera ocurrido en 1918 , Cuba seria hoy territorio de EE UU .
La oportunidad de invadir Taiwan es ahora . Si la RP de China pierde ese tren , adios dosvidania , good bye lehitraot , au revoir


----------



## torque_200bc (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La obsesión con el Covid de China (y rusos, solo hay que ver a Putin en sus mesas kilométricas) es demencial. ¿Acaso saben algo más de lo que dicen?. En Europa todo el mundo pasa ya del covid, que parece ser que en sus últimas versiones es más inofensivo que un resfriado.



Tienen dos problemas, uno es que sus vacunas son peores que las americanas, otro es que la peña vulnerable que aquí ya murió hace dos años allí sigue con vida.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Hostias  

_
Lituania confirma su lugar como el país más loco de Europa.

En una entrevista su canciller:

1) *quiere remodelar el orden internacional lejos de la ONU en torno al G7 como un "consejo de seguridad democrática"*
2) *está en contra de la autonomía estratégica de Europa*
3) llama a Taiwán un país que "tiene derecho a existir dentro de sus fronteras reconocidas internacionalmente"
4) *ataca a Macron y elogia a* la súper halcón del Reino Unido, *Liz Truss *, de quien dice que ha "asumido el liderazgo" para "remodelar un nuevo orden internacional".

También dice que el futuro de Taiwán "se está definiendo en Ucrania" porque allí es donde "se libra la batalla por el [...] orden basado en reglas".
En resumen, una visión de un mundo gobernado por los occidentales más agresivos en una gran guerra contra Rusia y China_ 





Y de bonus, esta mierda en otro comentario:

_Parte de la cuarta temporada de "Stranger Things", la serie de ciencia ficción de héroe adolescente, se filmó dentro de la prisión de Lukiskès, en Vilna, según los materiales promocionales distribuidos por la junta de turismo de la capital lituana.
La prisión se utilizó durante un siglo antes de cerrar en 2019; ahora se ha convertido en un centro cultural donde los huéspedes pueden alojarse en una celda temática de "Stranger Things" por 107 Euros (114 dólares) la noche.

Durante el siglo de operaciones de Lukiskes, fue el lugar de encarcelamiento, tortura y ejecuciones de presos políticos. En 1941, las primeras personas en ser asesinadas en la masacre Ponary fueron 348 judíos y otros que habían sido encarcelados en Lukiskes.
Casi 100.000 personas, en su mayoría judías, serían asesinadas en el sitio de Ponary cerca de Vilnius, anteriormente conocido como Vilna, en los posteriores meses._


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

Alexandre I. dijo:


> Personalmente creo que es muy pronto para afirmar el valor estratégico de la rendición de Azovtal, aunque sí tiene, indiscutiblemente, un enorme valor propagandístico. Por otra parte, cada vez que alguien menciona el carácter decisivo de una batalla concreta, me pongo en guardia, porque es raro que una sola batalla determine el futuro de una guerra.



De un plumazo capturan 2.500 militares entrenados y altamente fanatizados, Ucrania de disponer de esas tropas, los ascenderia a casi todos a suboficiales u oficiales, con mandos intermedios disponibles, creas nuevos batallones en 30 dias !!!.

PD- La de civiles que se han librado de sufrir los abusos y crimenes de esos gangsters.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Los militares ucranianos huyen de sus posiciones cerca de Marinka, atemorizados por los UAV

Los combatientes ucranianos, tras divisar el UAV del DNR, decidieron huir, abandonando sus posiciones cerca de Marinka, pero no consiguieron esconderse.

Por cierto, los militares ucranianos presionan constantemente para que el contraataque sea impecable. Pero, como muestra el vídeo, sólo cuando vieron un pequeño dron se asustaron y huyeron inmediatamente de sus posiciones.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> La Universidad Rusa de Fuerzas Especiales, ubicada en Gudermes, en relación con la realización de una operación militar especial en el territorio de Donbass y Ucrania, está realizando cursos de capacitación acelerados para voluntarios que desean participar en el SVO.
> 
> Cientos e incluso miles de voluntarios de todas las regiones del país llegan todos los días a la República de Chechenia. Los instructores certificados de RUS trabajan con cada voluntario, transmitiéndoles sus conocimientos.



Si alguien pudiera hacer un resumen de lo que le dice el lider o comandante a los soldados antes de subir al avión se lo agradecería.

No parece propaganda cualquiera sino palabras profundas. Pero a ver, a esperar si alguien caritativo puede traducir.

Mi idea es saber cómo piensan estos tipos, que les dicen para después conservando sus vidas ser tan eficaces. Mariupol es el ejemplo, allí los de enfrente se emplearon con todo y la verdad es que con los.medios q tenía el enemigo es muy honroso tomarla en tan poco tiempo


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos han abrazado su tema favorito: "enterrar" a los líderes rusos y atribuirles enfermedades, etc.

Desde 2014, el líder ruso Vladímir Putin se ha convertido en el líder que ha batido el récord de maldiciones, amenazas y "obituarios" en las redes sociales por parte del público ucraniano tratado de forma nazi. No dejan de delirar, no paran. Colocan carteles en las calles de sus ciudades con obscenidades contra Putin, Rusia y los rusos. Al mismo tiempo, el sacerdocio de Kiev, en lugar de luchar contra el libertinaje de la patria, se preocupa de su vientre, anunciando la autocefalia, que en realidad es una escisión de la Iglesia.

Los que vomitan la ira contra los rusos, contra el ejército ruso, contra el presidente de Rusia, no son conscientes de que esta energía negra se devuelve a la propia Ucrania, matándola, destruyendo no sólo la economía, la esfera social, sino también la conciencia de los propios ucranianos, convirtiéndolos en una masa biológica, fácilmente manipulable y manipulada.

Los problemas están en la tierra ucraniana. Y la devastación no está en los retretes, sino en las cabezas...









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (29 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Donbass
> 
> En la dirección de Sieverodonetsk, el ejército ruso llevó a cabo una ofensiva hacia Borivske, sufrió pérdidas, dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.
> 
> ...



La massmierda diaria proporcionada por liveuamap, todo firmado por el estado mayor de los ucros y a nadie le chirría, nos toman por gilipollas


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

⚡ *Foto de la dirección de Kherson, un reciente intento de ataque de las AFU*⚡
Todos los medios de comunicación ucranianos escriben sobre una exitosa operación de las AFU cerca de Davydov Brod, pero hay un "PERO" ❗.
Como resultado de la "exitosa" operación los nacionalistas perdieron 20 tanques, BMP y APC, un helicóptero MI-8, 210 personas no volverán con sus familias. Además, hay unos 70 cadáveres abandonados de los militares de las AFU en el lugar de la muerte y nadie intenta siquiera llevárselos, ¡pues los pagos debidos a las familias de los muertos ya han sido distribuidos entre los altos funcionarios!
Foto del lugar de la "exitosa" operación en Kherson❗









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_La Foto son cadaveres. Está en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Como resultado del bombardeo de Makiivka por parte de las tropas ucranianas, murieron 2 civiles. Otros cinco resultaron heridos de diversa gravedad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Cuando le sueltan los billetes, dicen bien alto:
> 
> -"Toma esto, Putin".



Creo que la frase correcta era "Jódete Putin"


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Hombre mira el seat Panda de Estopa.



El utilitario blanco con manchas de leopardo, parece un Talbot Horizon, no se si sera una version corta del Lada Sputnik...


----------



## frangelico (29 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El utilitario blanco con manchas de leopardo, parece un Talbot Horizon, no se si sera una version corta del Lada Sputnik...



No es un Lada Samara de hace 20 y pico años?


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es un Lada Sáhara de hace 20 y pico años?



No tengo ni idea, pero si algun forero reconoce el coche, que nos informe !!!. @Steven Seagull


----------



## pgas (29 May 2022)

*OT*



Alvin Red dijo:


> Para la cepa actual y sus variantes la "ómicron" las vacunas no sirven.
> 
> Todo lo que sigue es suposición:
> 
> ...




supones mal como todos los chamanes de la pharmafia 

hay constancia que la terapia -no vacuna- génica anticovid, es basura basada en la evidencia









Las inyecciones de ARNm pueden reducir la capacidad para producir un tipo clave de anticuerpo


Las inyecciones contra K0 B1T pueden afectar la capacidad del cuerpo para producir un tipo clave de anticuerpo, lo que podría limitar las defensas del sistema inmunitario contra las cepas mutadas del virus.




cienciaysaludnatural.com





tristemente el final de la plandemia está por escribir, y si hubiera justicia habría que sentar en cada país a mucha gente del estamento regulador- burocrático-sanitario-politico desde la OMS hasta el último mono, con el agravante de corrupción, en macroprocesos similares al llevado contra la mafia italiana

pd ¿no te pusiste la tercera en plena ola omicron a finales de diciembre?





torque_200bc dijo:


> Tienen dos problemas, uno es que *sus vacunas son peores que las americanas*, otro es que la peña vulnerable que aquí ya murió hace dos años allí sigue con vida.



dígaselo a los chilenos, y espere a los costos hundidos de las génicas


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 29 de mayo - RIA Novosti. Los lectores del periódico francés Le Figaro ridiculizaron las propuestas poco realistas del presidente francés Emmanuel Macron y el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre Ucrania.
> 
> El motivo de la indignación fue la noticia de que le pidieron al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, que liberara a 2.500 combatientes de la planta de Azovstal que se habían rendido, para ayudar a exportar cereales y declarar una tregua.



No fastidies que ha llegado a Francia esa información. Como estará la cosa para que se publique.

Si éso es así, no hace falta explicar que significa, ¿no?.

Al menos la apuesta para que lea Rusia en esta negociación es guerra, el cereal es la escusa. Otra cuestión es si van a poder mantener el envite y tiempo hay para ir reculando, por ambos bandos. Pero cada vez menos.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Trofeos de nuestros combatientes en posiciones ucranianas abandonadas cerca de Severodonetsk (LNR)









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## millie34u (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es un Lada Samara de hace 20 y pico años?



Rectifico, efectivamente es un Samara


----------



## frangelico (29 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo mismo que se tiró en Azovstal en este vídeo como apuntan.



Que efecto podrán tener los HIMARS que le van a entregar a Ucrania ? No se cuantos serán pero son fáciles de mover y dispersar y tienen 300Km de alcance.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Otro lote de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

Datos personales como siempre aquí t.me/chub_detection









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> los CHECHENOS so los espartanos del siglo 21



La Esparta del siglo XXI es el estado de Israel, una sociedad militarizada, rodeada de paises enemigos y que tiene que vigilar a sus ilotas, sus siervos-esclavos palestinos, que curiosamente son los descendientes geneticos de los cananeos, de los filisteos y de los judios historicos.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Ukraine is LOSING: Defenders are forced to fall back to avoid capture


Ukraine has admitted it may have to retreat from its last post in the Luhansk region as Russian forces continue their relentless march.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Tienen dos problemas, uno es que sus vacunas son peores que las americanas, otro es que la peña vulnerable que aquí ya murió hace dos años allí sigue con vida.



Una pandemia descontrolada puede hacer caer al gobierno mas dictatorial del planeta, si la poblacion se echa a las calles, ni repitiendo lo de Tiananmen, eso lo saben y tienen que ser precavidos.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Los representantes de las AFU negocian en secreto con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para enterrar a sus muertos. Y sobre la entrega de sus muertos. Las negociaciones han tenido éxito. El grupo O informa:

"No voy a repetir que esto ya se ha convertido en la norma para el régimen de Kiev y que actúan según el principio: 'sin cuerpo, no hay caso'. Quiero hablar de otra cosa aquí.

Llevo mucho tiempo intentando escribir este post, algo me lo impedía. Probablemente no quería que uno de sus participantes repitiera el destino de Sergei Lapko (comandante de la compañía que recibió una condena de prisión por representar la difícil situación de las AFU).

Así que, tras liberar otro asentamiento de los nazis en la provincia de Donetsk, nos pusimos en contacto con el mando enemigo (gracias a la inteligencia, conocemos bien sus indicativos y frecuencias) y nos ofrecimos a llevar los cuerpos de nuestros compañeros muertos, naturalmente con un cese total del fuego por nuestra parte y un paso de vehículos sin obstáculos hasta el lugar designado.

Tras unas breves conversaciones, recibimos una negativa categórica y la petición de que no se nos molestara más en esa ocasión (se trataba de lenguaje literario, hubo un largo reguero de expresiones obscenas). Hacia el atardecer todos fueron enterrados. (No adjunto foto, ya lo explicaré más adelante).

En medio de la noche, una radio se puso en contacto conmigo desde un control de carretera y me pidió que viniera urgentemente. Sin entender nada, me levanto de un salto y me dirijo al puesto de control. Allí me dijeron que un combatiente había llegado del otro lado, me dio tu indicativo y me dijo que sólo hablaría contigo. Entro en la habitación, un joven está sentado, su uniforme está sucio y raído. Me mostró sus documentos. Y empezó a decir: "Soy el jefe de pelotón de esos chicos cuyos cuerpos se ofrecían a llevarse hoy; no pude comunicarme con ustedes por radio, mi propia gente los habría matado de inmediato. Entierren a mis soldados, por favor, y díganme dónde, y les diré a sus familiares el lugar. El mando se niega rotundamente a informar a las familias de los muertos y heridos para no crear pánico entre los familiares. Ahora estamos reclutados sólo porque de lo contrario iremos a la cárcel, y aquí no podemos retroceder, hay cuadros o nacionalistas detrás de nosotros, recibiremos una bala de ellos.

Me contó cómo se entrenaban en el campo de entrenamiento antes de ser enviados al "frente". "Durante dos semanas estudiaron los manuales, 30 rondas para aprender a disparar, y nos fuimos". Respaldó todo lo que dijo con imágenes. Dijo: "Gracias a Dios que no nos quitan los teléfonos, lo grabamos todo".

Hablamos durante mucho tiempo, contamos el estado de ánimo de las unidades: "todo está triste, todo el mundo está asustado, tanto los que están delante como los que están detrás". Pero no vino sólo con esta petición. "Mi principal preocupación", continuó, "es mantener a mis hombres con vida. Díganos cómo rendirse. No queremos luchar por los oligarcas sentados en el extranjero y por nuestro gobierno corrupto. ¿Por qué a los Azovets se les permite y a nosotros no?".

Tras recibir todas las instrucciones, se marchó con la esperanza de que el resto de sus subordinados siguieran con vida. Un día después, tras iniciar un asalto a otro asentamiento, el pelotón de este comandante se rindió con todos sus efectivos, como había prometido. Sus vidas están ahora a salvo.

En resumen, me gustaría hacer una sola pregunta. ¿Cuándo entenderá el pueblo de Ucrania que a su presidente, el drogadicto y amante de los niños Arestovich, no le importa la vida de los ciudadanos de su país? En Mariupol entregaron tranquilamente Azov, alegando que era una evacuación, y seguirán haciéndolo. Hasta el último ucraniano... Quise ser breve, pero no funcionó.









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Las lágrimas de otro mercenario occidental. Willie Joseph Kansel y el personaje con el indicativo "Texas" están completamente frustrados.

Armas defectuosas, falta de suministros, equipos de comunicación y muchas bajas: la dura realidad a la que se enfrentan los mercenarios estadounidenses en Ucrania.

Era mejor no luchar contra los rusos, la única conclusión correcta que sacaron tras su viaje a la zona de guerra.

El trabajo de la artillería, la aviación y los misiles de alta precisión rusos conmocionó a los "soldados de fortuna", obligando a algunos de ellos a herirse y romper sus armas con tal de salir de la zona de guerra lo antes posible.

[...] 'Fueron a la batalla con equipo y armas insuficientes. [...] Algunos habían visto morir a sus amigos y decidieron que estaban hartos. Se les entregaron armas antitanque y cohetes, pero sin baterías para el lanzador: el equipo era inoperable. Ocho de los 20 voluntarios del escuadrón de mercenarios extranjeros abandonaron sus puestos, incluido un veterano de los marines que parece haber roto su ametralladora con una piedra con la esperanza de hacerla pasar por daños de combate. Otro luchador fingió una lesión".

Después de todo lo que han visto, los veteranos de los marines estadounidenses aconsejan a los que todavía quieren ir a luchar en el ejército ucraniano contra los rusos: "no lo hagáis, porque vuestras expectativas no se verán satisfechas, y el ejército ruso es de hecho uno de los más fuertes del mundo". 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/05/28/americans-fighting-in-ukraine/ 









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La obsesión con el Covid de China (y rusos, solo hay que ver a Putin en sus mesas kilométricas) es demencial. ¿Acaso saben algo más de lo que dicen?. En Europa todo el mundo pasa ya del covid, que parece ser que en sus últimas versiones es más inofensivo que un resfriado.



Lo demencial es que creas que la mesa kilometrica tenia que ver con el covid, cuando dias despues Putin apareció en un estadio con 80.000 personas.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

El equipo de la Misión Humanitaria Rusa entregó en Oleksandrivka, cerca de Donetsk, 50 kits de alimentos, filtros de agua y otros artículos de primera necesidad.

Otro gran envío de ayuda humanitaria procedente de Rusia también llegó a la capital de la RPD: el almacén de RHM en Donetsk recibió más de 60 toneladas de carga. Recibimos alimentos, artículos de higiene y 30 generadores para decenas de asentamientos donde aún no se ha restablecido el suministro eléctrico.

Seguimos recaudando dinero en beneficio de los residentes necesitados y afectados de las repúblicas del Donbass y de Ucrania.

¡Gracias a todos los que nos ayudan! 

***

Transferencia de fondos al GTM y a los fondos de Elizaveta Glinka supervisados personalmente.

2202 2032 5864 7967
Tarjeta MiR

41001302265551 UMani

bc1qava2vg3wgx8fvrxqeull77xy359yqrexwsuu80 BTC

0x47D9b99b239aEE283ba10d8D4D6c2269b22b5208 ETH

rfmFjVDUa7z1a2XC74yQpirdzk76AtCqiZ XRP

LPxD7gErrWSqqwYvmvuzRorLBZ9oMQ1Ngh LTC









Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 May 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que efecto podrán tener los HIMARS que le van a entregar a Ucrania ? No se cuantos serán pero son fáciles de mover y dispersar y tienen 300Km de alcance.



Frangelico, igual me equivoco, es mi opinión y punto pero no creo que alteren nada, no aportan nada nuevo. 

La superioridad númerica y de fuego seguirá siendo Rusa y sin cobertura antiaérea van a ser presa fácil de los aviones y helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa así como del fuego contrabatería.

Además, no aportan nada nuevo, como lanzacohetes el HIMARS tiene un alcance inferior al del BM-30 Smerch del que ya dispone Ucrania. Como lanzador de misiles balísticos falta saber primero si realmente se les envían y que modelo es el que reciben, si el MGM-140 o el MGM-168 . Ucrania dispone de SS-21 Scarab/Tochka así que no hay tampoco una gran diferencia.

Pueden causar daños por supuesto, tanto unos como otros, pero van a ser objetivo número 1 para Rusia.


----------



## piru (29 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Efectivamente siempre nos quedará la cultura y yo también soy un patriota cultural incondicional, por mucho que la España actual sea un vertedero de mediocridad.
> La literatura rusa siempre ha gozado de numerosos lectores en España y es que pese a estar en ambos extremos de Europa es imposible no sentirnos reflejados en sus personajes profundos y atormentados, y en sus paisajes... Castilla bien puede ser una estepa Rusa en pequeño.



Doctor Zhivago se rodó en Soria.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Un combatiente ucraniano cuenta cómo mataron a un prisionero a puñaladas en Mariupol

Un soldado de la 36ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas contó cómo él y sus compañeros de armas, tras beber alcohol, mataron a un prisionero que habían hecho preso. Parece que otros combatientes habían testificado previamente contra él, porque pone excusas muy extrañas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Frangelico, igual me equivoco, es mi opinión y punto pero no creo que alteren nada, no aportan nada nuevo.
> 
> La superioridad númerica y de fuego seguirá siendo Rusa y sin cobertura antiaérea van a ser presa fácil de los aviones y helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa así como del fuego contrabatería.
> 
> ...



Para mi el efecto más grave es encarecer la guerra para ambos bandos, tanto en dinero, como en destrucción del país como en carne.

Es tanto peor para quien se quede con el país porque lo encontrará más destrozado... y más despoblado.

Si garantizara una duración mayor de la guerra localizada en Ucrania (yo no lo sé) para quien saque ventaja de éso.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No sería la 3ª Guerra Mundial. Sería exactamente igual que lo de Ucrania.



A la gente le encanta creer que vive la peor pandemia de la historia, que supera al virus mas mortal, que sobrevive la guerra mas cruenta...
Necesitan algo que les evada de sus pateticas vidas, su mierda de trabajo y lo irrelevante de sus existencias.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Ha sido acabar los CHECHENOS su trabajo en Mariupol, para acto seguido llegar los CHECHENOS al Donbass y finalizarlo igualmente.
> 
> CHECHENO debería escribirse siempre con todo mayúsculas. Se lo han ganado.



Yo lo de los chechenos no lo entiendo bien.

No sé si sus videos son un montaje o ellos realmente son así. Disparan, al mismo tiempo, se escojonan de la risa, están soltando pepinazos a sus espaldas y ellos grabando el video como si tal cosa. Se pasean por el campo de batalla como quien pasea por el parque.

A veces da la sensación de que parece están más de fiesta que en una guerra, por eso a menudo dudo sino será un montaje.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Combates de artillería en el frente Kherson-Mykolaiv
Explosiones de nuevo en Mykolaiv, con columnas de humo ondeando sobre la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Zelenski reprimió el miedo por primera vez, salió de su búnker y llegó a Kharkiv con un enorme dispositivo de seguridad
Los objetivos de la ciudad están siendo atacados, algo está en llamas, hay una columna de humo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (29 May 2022)

CLARITO
¿Dónde deben detenerse las tropas rusas? Excomandante de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas, Coronel General Georgy Shpak: Si al menos un metro cuadrado de tierra permanece bajo el dominio del actual régimen de Kyiv, inmediatamente se llenará de armas y desde allí comenzarán.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Nuevas imágenes de las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia de Chechenia en una zona de operaciones especiales
Vídeo de Ramzan Kadyrov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## chemarin (29 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En Donetsk han finalizado los primeros juicios a mercenarios extranjeros.
> Dos británicos, Sean Pinner y Andrew Hill, y un marroquí, Saadoun Brahim.
> No se conoce l veredicto. Se enfrentan a la pena de muerte.



¿Quién juzga? ¿Las autoridades de Donetz? En ese caso sí es posible una condena a muerte, pero ¿le conviene a Rusia?


----------



## Octubrista (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Para mi el efecto más grave es encarecer la guerra para ambos bandos, tanto en dinero, como en destrucción del país como en carne.
> 
> Es tanto peor para quien se quede con el país porque lo encontrará más destrozado... y más despoblado.
> 
> Si garantizara una duración mayor de la guerra localizada en Ucrania (yo no lo sé) para quien saque ventaja de éso.



Están rescatando e inyectando recursos (no sólo dinero) en la industria militar occidental.

Luego verán si consiguen que lo que quede de Ucrania pague los préstamos, pero en realidad se trata de lo que digo.

Y por supuesto, de mantener la impresión del dólar.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Nacionalistas ucranianos se entrenan en un simulador de campo para capacitar a los operadores de los sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos Igla, producidos por la empresa ucraniana ENERGY 2000, en algún lugar de la región de Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me




_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Yo lo de los chechenos no lo entiendo bien.
> 
> No sé si sus videos son un montaje o ellos realmente son así. Disparan, al mismo tiempo, se escojonan de la risa, están soltando pepinazos a sus espaldas y ellos grabando el video como si tal cosa. Se pasean por el campo de batalla como quien pasea por el parque.
> 
> A veces da la sensación de que parece están más de fiesta que en una guerra, por eso a menudo dudo sino será un montaje.



Montaje o no. Ayudan a la perpetuación de un mito. Con fiesta o sin fiesta, eficaces y temerarios son un rato largo.

Para sus enemigos los videos son mortales, tan mortales como la bravuconada ayer Kadirov que cuando salían las tropas AFU de Severodonetsk y Ucrania decía que evacuaran la ciudad y el checheno decía que los ucranianos eran pasado y que ahora a por los polacos. Para los partidarios de Zelensky demoledor, pienso y para el otro bando una inyección más reforzada de ánimo.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Para mi el efecto más grave es encarecer la guerra para ambos bandos, tanto en dinero, como en destrucción del país como en carne.
> 
> Es tanto peor para quien se quede con el país porque lo encontrará más destrozado... y más despoblado.
> 
> Si garantizara una duración mayor de la guerra localizada en Ucrania (yo no lo sé) para quien saque ventaja de éso.



Para mí quien más pierde en estos momentos y por orden es:

1. Ucrania. Por razones obvias
2. Rusia. Al meterte en una guerra, sí o sí, tienes que meter recursos.
3. Unión Europea, al dispararse en el pié, como en nosotros es habitual
4. El resto del planeta que dependa de los cereales y productos energéticos.

Quien gana:
1. USA, para no variar. Se inflará a vender armas
2. China, India y todos aquellos que han visto la oportunidad de comprar barato el petróleo ruso.
3. Aquellos productores de petróleo-gas, y productos alimenticios que, a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores, al tener menos competencia en el mercado (Rusia) suben los precios.


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Para mí quien más pierde en estos momentos y por orden es:
> 
> 1. Ucrania. Por razones obvias
> 2. Rusia. Al meterte en una guerra, sí o sí, tienes que meter recursos.
> ...



Si, bueno, pero hablamos del efecto concreto de un arma que se va a entregar a las AFU. Tu de lo que hablas es de la situación general en el mundo.


----------



## Armando la Gorda (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Yo lo de los chechenos no lo entiendo bien.
> 
> No sé si sus videos son un montaje o ellos realmente son así. Disparan, al mismo tiempo, se escojonan de la risa, están soltando pepinazos a sus espaldas y ellos grabando el video como si tal cosa. Se pasean por el campo de batalla como quien pasea por el parque.
> 
> A veces da la sensación de que parece están más de fiesta que en una guerra, por eso a menudo dudo sino será un montaje.



Es un pueblo guerrero han sido educados desde pequeños para hacer eso. Sin la guerra su vida no tiene sentido. A algunos les dicen que de mayor te tiene que gustar llevar traje y corbata a los chechenos lo que estas viendo.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Inspector de la ONU: "No vi ninguna violación de los derechos humanos en Xinjiang"

Medios de comunicación occidentales: "China no mostró al inspector de la ONU las violaciones de los derechos humanos"


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

los vehiculos rusos tienen buen blindaje....


----------



## Bartleby (29 May 2022)

Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.

Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Entré en el hilo Sverodonetsk tomado o algo así. Pensé q habría mas info. Me equivoqué. La misma pero plagado de gilipollas de chusky trabajando.

Cuando volvi aqui vi varios post magníficos de Hartman sobre todo el de los muertos ucras.

Transcribo unaa aportaciones míaa en ese hilo. Pero vamos, me imagino que con fanáticos no se puede razonar

Una a uno bastante educado Sigh hablando de las contraofensivas ucras en el futuro:



"Los rusos no van a tener nada facil defenderse de una contra ucraniana en los territorios que han tomado al oeste del Dnieper. Tampoco en el oeste de Jerson, y tampoco en todo el sur de la provincia de Zaporizhia"

Para empezar el Oeste de Kherson es oeste del Dnieper. Así que el término " tampoco " está mal utilizado.

Cuando dices al sur de Zaporizhia te refieres al oeste o este del Dnieper. Lo digo porque al Este sí es perfectamente defendible.El Oeste por ahora conservan dos puentes en la zona así q no parece problemático. Si fueran demolidos se pueden poner barcazas con seguridad pues están lejos del frente.

Respecto al futuro :

1. El mañana ya está aquí. Ucrania lleva meses de movilización, tiene mano de obra a manta.

2. Tiene mucho equipo, mucho. Javelin, Stingers. Le han dado muchísimos blindados y tanques. En el último mes la.mejor artillería del mundo y aviones. Miles de drones.

Entonces ? Que pasa ?

Sencillamente que su personal no está cualificado . Así de simple. Antes de cualificarse muere, huye dejando equipo o es hecho prisionero en cantidades muy grandes, quizá de media 30% de.soldados. En algunas unidades más del 50% . Las renovaciones de mano de obra son más inexpertas y miedosas y los veteranos están con menos ganas de aguantar si vienen malas.

Otro error que comentas;

Tú crees que Rusia no pone más medios humanos porque no puede ? De verdad ?

Si le faltaran medios no crees que podría hacer una movilización parcial, pongamos hasta los 25 años y 'se le caerían los anillos'
?

Antes de 4 meses, cuando sus nuevos tanquistas, pilotos ,radares, pilotos drones tengan experiencia, no creo q puedan hacer contraofensiva seria.

Imaginas a los chechenos defendiendo una ciudad ? Cuanto tardaría Ucrania en tomar Mariupol defendido por chechenos y con la población civil de su parte ?

No sé wey

Y ahora una contestación a otro. Sobre el arrasar el 90% de las viviendas de Svero.

Es un caso perdido razonar con un fanático

El" sabe 'que los rusos en Sverodonetsk han arrasado el 90% de los edificios, primera mentira. La segunda es que "sabe" que lo hacen a propósito para matar civiles y dañar sus propiedades, porque los ucros se defienden en campo abierto y cuando "no hay más remedio " porque los acorralan en una ciudad se defienden en mitad de la.calle. Segunda mentira.

Y esto lo sabe, esta vez de verdad , porque cuando se ven imágenes de la ciudad de Kiev, por ejemplo a BJohnson paseando, está intacta. Y lo mismo Lvov y el centro de Jarkov.

Porque sabe que los rusos no están atacando población civil , porque sabe que no están atacando zonas residenciales a menos que los.ucros disparen desde allí.

Y porque sabe que las ciudades tomadas lo primero que hacen es llevar ayuda humanitaria, como Kherson yMariupol.

Kherson fue ocupada sin resistencia armada reseñable y está entera. Ahora mismo los militares no están en la ciudad, no hay objetivos militares. Están lejos del frente más de 15 km. Por qué los ucras bombardean la ciudad , zonas residenciales ? Porque ellos siguen las ordenes de USA. Así de claro, y no les importa la.población civil .

En Maurípol han empezado la reconstrucción, y tampoco están dañadas el 90% de las viviendas. Una torre de apartamentos puede estar dañada en unos pocos pero el resto salvo cristales ,estarán intactas . El porcentaje de edificios dañados habrá que cotejar, pero quizá sean el 60% máximo.Las imágenes sacan siempre lo que impresiona pero muchas veces los ucros se retiran dos manzanas de golpe y quedan manzanas free salvo que las hayan cañoneado los ucros por diversión como han contado muchos testimonios de civiles que hasta se lo han recriminado in situ.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

cada vez turquia mas cerca de rusia y mas lejos de la otan y usa

The United States continues to supply serious weapons to organizations in northern Syria that Turkey considers terrorist.- Erdogan

mañana erdogan y putin tienen videocall


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Armando la Gorda dijo:


> Es un pueblo guerrero han sido educados desde pequeños para hacer eso. Sin la guerra su vida no tiene sentido. A algunos les dicen que de mayor te tiene que gustar llevar traje y corbata a los chechenos lo que estas viendo.



Ya pero la historia de los videos es diferente, hablan de unos momentos entre miles de horas de muchos más hombres en una guerra. El se pregunta si son verdad o mentira por el pitorreo que se llevan.

Bueno eligiendo videos y situación, si me apuras hasta alguna pudo haber incluso en el otro bando. Depende de quien esté enfrente.

La gracia de los videos de los chechenos es que nos preguntamos si son verdad o mentira porque su imagen hace posible ambas cosas.

lo seguro es que es explotación de una imagen de inspirar miedo que se basa en una realidad muy cruda. Por donde pasan no crecen nacis y viven la guerra con risas o sin ellas con una tasa de arrojo impensable en otros grupos.

Propaganda en consecuencia en recreación de una realidad terrible para sus enemigos. Otra forma de ayudar a ganar la guerra.

traducido en consecuencias ayer... llegada a la city, salen despavoridas parte de las tropas, los ucros que siempre dicen la mitad de la mitad de lo que ocurre, dicen que a avacuar... pues el jefe muy listo dice que ya han caído casi todos.

Si huyeron los mitades y algunos tiene miedo con las palabras del que saben informado y en parte avalado por lo que dicen los propios de la evacuación... pues quizás después se rindieron o escaparon algunos más.

Ambos: videos y declaraciones hicieron su papel. Verdad o exageración ni a los videos ni a las declaraciones restan credibilidad a los chechenos, para mi muy bien jugado que es de lo que tambien se trata.

Si hay que matarlos a tiros los matamos con mucho gusto, si quedan menos tampoco lo despreciamos, es el mensaje checheno.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

#Severodonetsk aún no está totalmente asegurada
(estimación de las líneas del frente a partir de los informes de ambos bandos)


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

#Polonia ha transferido 18 de sus obuses autopropulsados AHS "Krab" de 155 mm, diseñados y fabricados por Polonia, a Ucrania. Esta moderna arma está construida sobre un chasis de vehículo surcoreano con una torreta británica AS-90M "Braveheart". El "Krab" tiene un alcance de 40 km.

Tiene un alcance vehicular de 400 km, requiere una tripulación de cinco personas y puede disparar hasta 6 rondas por minuto. #Polonia ya ha entrenado a 100 tropas ucranianas en el uso del sistema. Más información sobre el AHS "Krab" aquí:


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

El presidente serbio Vucic: El precio del gas en Europa este invierno puede subir a 5.000 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. m.

En la actualidad, el precio en la bolsa TTF es de unos 960 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos de gas.

Serbia seguirá aplicando una política soberana y se negará a imponer sanciones a Rusia , dijo Vučić


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 May 2022)

Ojo, esto es del año 2018  Imagínate 4 años después!


*Ucrania enfrenta los daños ambientales del conflicto armado*

Donbass, Ucrania, 31 de julio de 2018, México Ambiental.- La región del Donbass, en el este de Ucrania, es un área con un clima favorable y una gran biodiversidad de plantas. En primavera, florecen en sus estepas varias especies como la cañuela de oveja, la flor de nomeolvides o la hierba amarilla de berro. La zona también alberga una gran cantidad de recursos minerales que incluyen depósitos de sal de roca, yeso, materiales de cemento en bruto, piedra caliza y dolomita, así como granito y arcillas.

Pero el Donbass no es famoso por su biodiversidad. Durante años ha sido una de las regiones más contaminadas del país. Los desechos tóxicos de casi dos siglos de minería intensiva se acumulan en sus suelos. La economía de la región continúa dominada por la industria del carbón, la construcción de máquinas, la metalurgia y la producción de materiales de construcción. La provincia de Donetsk, que aporta más de 23,5% a las exportaciones de Ucrania, alberga a 1.000 empresas y organizaciones.

Gran parte de la tierra rural de la región– 80% de la cual es cultivable- es controlada por empresas agrícolas y granjas, lo que supone una fuente de presión adicional sobre las 50 especies de mamíferos amenazadas, 38 especies de peces, más de 10 especies de reptiles y alrededor de 300 especies de aves que habitan el área.

Además, el conflicto armado en curso -uno de los más sangrientos de Europa desde la guerra de los Balcanes en los años 90- ha añadido a los ecosistemas locales otros daños significativos y parcialmente irreversibles.


Un año antes de que estallara la guerra, la región albergaba 5.500 industrias que producían alrededor de 44% de las emisiones del país. Debido a la destrucción de la infraestructura de producción y los mecanismos de emergencia, los riesgos de degradación ambiental han aumentado significativamente.

El río Siverskyi Donets – el más contaminado de Ucrania antes del conflicto – es un afluente del río Don, que pasa a través de la vecina Federación Rusa.

La contaminación generada por el conflicto plantea riesgos de salud para la población que se abastece principalmente del Don.

Por otro lado, la suspensión de la agricultura dio espacio a la maleza y los roedores para que prosperen y se reproduzcan, poniendo en peligro aún más la salud pública.

“El Donbass está al borde de una catástrofe ecológica alimentada por la contaminación del aire, el suelo y el agua por la combustión de grandes cantidades de municiones en los enfrentamientos y las inundaciones en las plantas industriales. Existe una necesidad urgente de un monitoreo ecológico para evaluar y minimizar los riesgos ambientales derivados del conflicto armado”, dijo la Dra. Leila Urekenova, analista de ONU Medio Ambiente.

Durante la guerra, las instituciones que protegen las reservas naturales han perdido personal. Esto ha llevado a un aumento en las violaciones de la ley ambiental, la caza furtiva masiva y la tala ilegal, y a la interrupción de las operaciones de gestión de residuos. Las especies invasoras como el chacal, el pez luna y el escarabajo asiático también se han expandido y colonizado la zona de conflicto y las áreas adyacentes.

Los bosques en las provincias de Donetsk y Lugansk, que conforman la región del Donbass, juegan un papel crucial en los paisajes porque previenen la erosión del viento y el agua, y garantizan la estabilidad de los cuerpos de agua. Además de crear un ambiente favorable para la fauna y la flora locales, los bosques de pinos masivos de la región desempeñan un papel social y económico clave, ya que a menudo se utilizan para la recreación, la caza y la recolección de hongos, bayas y hierbas.

Según una evaluación ejecutada por la Plataforma de Ciencia y Políticas sobre Medio Ambiente y Seguridad, de ONU Medio Ambiente, el conflicto ha afectado, dañado o destruido ecosistemas en un área de al menos 530.000 hectáreas, incluyendo 18 reservas naturales que cubren 80.000 hectáreas. Además, 150.000 hectáreas de bosques han sido impactadas y se registran 12.500 incendios forestales en la zona de operaciones militares y áreas adyacentes.

Solo en 2014, la falta de protección forestal y los combates resultaron en la destrucción casi irreversible de 479 hectáreas de bosques. El conflicto ha tenido impactos mecánicos y químicos directos en los árboles, incluyendo el daño con metralla en cortezas, ramas, cimas y la vegetación del suelo, lo que se tradujo en el debilitamiento o muerte de árboles individuales y plantaciones enteras. La zona de operaciones militares también ha sido contaminada por artefactos explosivos sin detonar cuya eliminación podría tomar años o décadas, de acuerdo con la experiencia de otros países como Bosnia y Herzegovina, Serbia y Macedonia.

Enlace.


----------



## raptors (29 May 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los mongolos youtubers que dicen todo a favor a Ucrania, y os lo digo porqué aparte de que son subnormales google penaliza los canales que hablan a favor de Rusia o se mantengan neutrales. Si esa gente hace vídeos por dinero, olvidaros de cualquier análisis con la menor seriedad.




*La censura de youtube es brutal...!!* a todo lo que favorece a rusia o contradiga la narrativa gUSAna, de los malo que es rusia... Te dejan pasar los primeros comentarios pero una vez que te detectan, te bloquean... es decir tus comentarios ya no aparecen al público en general....


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

*Armas estadounidenses y británicas incautadas y enemigo destruido: las fuerzas aliadas liberan con éxito la RNL

Denazified*: Las imágenes muestran un antiguo vehículo blindado británico Saxon y un mortero estadounidense de 60 mm capturado en los combates cerca de Severodonetsk.

Con el apoyo del fuego de la Fuerza Aérea rusa, las tropas de la RNL siguen liberando con éxito las zonas de la República ocupadas por los militantes de las AFU, de las que queda menos de un 5%.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_Foto en el enlace con soldado fallecido_


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

El nuestro en Ucrania: ¿Qué hace el ejército ruso con los puentes destruidos por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas?

En la región de Kharkiv, los militares del Distrito Militar Central han reforzado la orilla, han realizado trabajos de soldadura, han colocado losas de hormigón y han reconstruido los vanos del puente. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## keylargof (29 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *La censura de youtube es brutal...!!* a todo lo que favorece a rusia o contradiga la narrativa gUSAna, de los malo que es rusia... Te dejan pasar los primeros comentarios pero una vez que te detectan. te bloquean... es decir tus comentarios ya no aparecen al público en general....


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

* El Gauleiter Sinehubov dice que casi un tercio del territorio de la región de Kharkiv está bajo control ruso*
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ocupan el 31% del territorio de la región, según declaró el jefe de la administración militar regional a Zelenskyy en una reunión. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

La Guerra en Ucrania ( FASES )

FASE 1 - Va desde el 24 de Febrero hasta el 14 de Abril ( hundimiento del Moskva )
FASE 2 - Va desde el 14 de Abril hasta el 3 de Junio ( destruccion del Edificio de la region rusa de Belgorod con obuses de largo alacance suministrados por Polonia y la OTAN )
FASE 3 - No hay fase 3
( Ucrania fue anikilada el 4 de Junio a las 00:00 hora zulu )
cuando un RS-28 Sarmat con carga nuclear impacto en Kremenchuk dejando un crater de 200 kms de radio y 150 metros de profundidad
conocido como desde entonces como el lago Kremenchuk )


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

*Serbia no caerá en la histeria antirrusa y seguirá renunciando a las sanciones contra Rusia*

El ministro del Interior, Aleksandar Vulin, ha declarado que Serbia no participará en la histeria antirrusa, lo que queda demostrado por la conversación de hoy entre Putin y Vucic: las partes han acordado un precio del gas ruso para Belgrado inferior a la media del mercado.

"Vucic sabe cuánto le está costando personalmente la política de neutralidad, pero Serbia también debería saber que si Vucic no tuviera esa política, no habría un acuerdo sobre el gas, con el que países mucho más grandes y fuertes que nosotros sólo pueden soñar", añadió Vulin.

El Kremlin informó anteriormente de que Putin y Vucic habían acordado el suministro ininterrumpido de gas ruso a Serbia. Belgrado firmará un contrato de tres años con Gazprom. Vucic también pretende negociar la compra de volúmenes adicionales y construir una instalación de almacenamiento de gas en su país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## crocodile (29 May 2022)

Los perfidos se superan.

⚡"Putin podría estar muerto", dicen los medios británicos. También escriben que su lugar fue ocupado por un doble.

Refiriéndose a "datos de inteligencia", los periodistas sugieren que su entorno ocultará por el momento "la muerte de Putin", pero ya están preparando el terreno, lanzando rumores de que su líder tiene cáncer de sangre.

En MI6 saben que está muerto, pero no dicen cómo murió. ¿Lo mataron? ¿Estaba enfermo? ¿Fue un accidente? o
¿Cansado de escuchar el chillido de los líderes occidentales ineptos decidió suisidarse?


----------



## Homero+10 (29 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk, donde hoy ha muerto una niña. Esto es sólo una parte del bombardeo que ha tenido lugar hoy. Los heridos y muertos ya no los puedo contar. Los informes se actualizan constantemente y se pasa lista a las nuevas llegadas. Especialmente Petrovka está en problemas. Foto de Sasha M. especialmente para #Barbie_na_war









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Makeyevka hoy. Los huracanes volaron aquí, un hombre murió y un edificio escolar resultó dañado. Foto de Sasha M. (el autor pide permanecer en el anonimato) especialmente para #Barbi_na_warunushka









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Frente Izyum. Un grupo de fuerzas especiales rusas detectó con un cuadricóptero en la aldea de Protopopovka a un destacamento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que intentaba establecer un paso de cuerda con red antiminas a través del río Siverskyy Donets. Tras ser descubierto, el grupo fue alcanzado por la artillería rusa. Para eso están los quadcopters (entre otras cosas).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (29 May 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ojo, esto es del año 2018  Imagínate 4 años después!
> 
> 
> *Ucrania enfrenta los daños ambientales del conflicto armado*
> ...



Todo ese hierro ruso oxidandose al sol , los rusos muertos es abono orgánico pero el óxido puede llegar a los acuíferos


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Una tarea con asterisco.
Ucrania dice que ha confiscado los activos de Rosneft en Ucrania.
"Rosneft ha declarado oficialmente que no tiene activos en Ucrania; todos fueron vendidos hace tiempo.
Atención a la pregunta: ¿de quién son los bienes incautados por Ucrania?









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas golpean Donetsk - civiles heridos

El golpe principal afectó a la plaza Budyonny, y también a la calle Kapitan Ratnikov, en el distrito de Kalininskyi. Al menos 3 personas resultaron heridas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Nico (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Yo lo de los chechenos no lo entiendo bien.
> 
> No sé si sus videos son un montaje o ellos realmente son así. *Disparan, al mismo tiempo, se escojonan de la risa,* están soltando pepinazos a sus espaldas y ellos grabando el video como si tal cosa. Se pasean por el campo de batalla como quien pasea por el parque.
> 
> A veces da la sensación de que parece están más de fiesta que en una guerra, por eso a menudo dudo sino será un montaje.




Vivir en Chechenia debe ser muy duro para que estos tíos se tomen el combate como ir a Disney. Realmente viven a las risotadas y disfrutan como marranos el olor a pólvora y el ruido de las explosiones.

Pueblos extraños estos en los que, la vida y la muerte, son la parte más divertida de la existencia.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Frente Izyum. Un grupo de fuerzas especiales rusas detectó con un cuadricóptero en la aldea de Protopopovka a un destacamento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que intentaba establecer un paso de cuerda con red antiminas a través del río Siverskyy Donets. Tras ser descubierto, el grupo fue alcanzado por la artillería rusa. Para eso están los quadcopters (entre otras cosas).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy ilustrativo el vídeo. Ese río cuesta de pasar pasar para ambos bandos.

Me parece que son muy locos al intentar pasar así de dia


----------



## Nico (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Quien gana:
> 1. USA, para no variar. Se inflará a vender armas
> 2. China, India y todos aquellos que han visto la oportunidad de comprar barato el petróleo ruso.
> 3. Aquellos productores de petróleo-gas, y productos alimenticios que, a río revuelto ganancia de pescadores, al tener menos competencia en el mercado (Rusia) suben los precios.




Te falta un detalle... el "keynesianismo" funciona a cierto nivel (no para siempre o para todos los casos) y, en esta ocasión, en Rusia entre las fábricas de armamento, las de comida para el frente, las empresas de construcción, etc. debe SOBRAR TRABAJO. Aunque te parezca mentira el PBI ruso va a subir como espuma durante un buen rato.

Una cosa es cuando a tu país lo destruyen (Ucrania) y otra el impulso económico que te brinda la guerra (a EE.UU. o Rusia).

Es el equivalente a un programa masivo de obras públicas, pero en vez de casas o puentes, tienen que fabricar munición o reparar equipos (y luego viene la reconstrucción de la zona liberada).

Pleno empleo asegurado al menos para 5 o 6 años !!


----------



## JAGGER (29 May 2022)

Dejo para reflexionar sobre la estupidez de algunos foristas una bonita foto de este paraíso llamado Palestina, totalmente pro Mongolistán, a pesar de que Ukrania es pro palestina:


----------



## JAGGER (29 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Rusia entre las fábricas de armamento,



Sin tecnología ahora bloqueada a lo sumo pueden hacer escopetas. Jajajaja qué desastre Rusia.


----------



## Renegato (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Yo lo de los chechenos no lo entiendo bien.
> 
> No sé si sus videos son un montaje o ellos realmente son así. Disparan, al mismo tiempo, se escojonan de la risa, están soltando pepinazos a sus espaldas y ellos grabando el video como si tal cosa. Se pasean por el campo de batalla como quien pasea por el parque.
> 
> A veces da la sensación de que parece están más de fiesta que en una guerra, por eso a menudo dudo sino será un montaje.



los envidio, ya me gustaria disfrutar tanto de mi curro como ellos y no estar amargado 8 horas diarias


----------



## pgas (29 May 2022)

voy a hacer publi de un análisis de Ucrania en eelespíadigital, ¿es el autor _Wofnon _un solo jombre como Zukov o un colectivo? porque es una buena currada, y parece bien informado

*Parte de guerra: Lo dice el mando de la OTAN en Kiev: El asesor de Zelensky, Arestovych: "Hemos perdido el ritmo ante el ejército ruso … La sociedad ucraniana está cada vez más dividida”*

_Hoy abordaremos algo que está comenzando a ser un problema más que serio para occidente. Los cereales. La situación actual, muestra bien que es parte de la guerra y no una consecuencia de la misma. Para eso debemos estudiar volúmenes, necesidades, producciones, exportaciones, no es lo mismo ser primer productor mundial que ser primer exportador mundial, China es el primer productor mundial, con 131 millones de toneladas, si consideramos que la media de consumo mundial de la FAO, es de 67.2 kilogramos por persona al año, y tenemos una producción mundial de 730 millones de toneladas, para una población de 7.800 millones de habitantes, nos da una media de 93 kilogramos por habitante ¿por qué entonces es un problema?.

Según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), "el consumo per cápita mundial de trigo es el más alto de los cereales, con 67.2 kilogramos anuales en el 2018: los países con el consumo per cápita más alto son Turquía (209.7 kg), Egipto (186.2 kg) e Irán (166.4 kg). México se ubica por abajo del consumo per cápita mundial con (48.9 kg) anuales". Es aquí donde comienzan a darse los problemas, si bien China es el primer productor, con 131 millones (18.0 por ciento), India (13.7 por ciento), Rusia (9.8 por ciento) y Estados Unidos (7 por ciento), las poblaciones son distintas, China produce 94.5 kilos por persona anualmente, mientras que India produce 69.9 kilos y Rusia 500 kilos. Ucrania produce 26.1 millones (Rusia 73.3), per cápita 617 kilos Ucrania y 500 kilos Rusia.

Alemania y Francia, y nombro a esos dos, porque son los que conversaron hoy con Putin al respecto, Francia 29.5 millones y 438 kilo per cápita, mientras que los teutones producen menos, 24.5 millones y 296 kilos per cápita. Turquía es autosuficiente, consume 210 kilos y produce 255 kilos per cápita.

¿Dónde está el problema?, el problema radica en que no todos los grandes productores están dispuestos a vender el principal cereal consumido en el mundo, puesto que lo necesitan para productos elaborados, especialmente pastas, harinas y otros derivados del trigo. Cuba no es un gran consumidor de trigo, pero sí de otras leguminosas, como el arroz y el frijol, y casi nada lentejas o avena. Pero por cuestiones culturales, hay países en que es su principal alimento, como en otros es el maíz, por ejemplo.

La afectación de los 20 millones de toneladas de la posible producción ucraniana, es menos del 3% de la producción mundial, sin embargo, desestabiliza el conjunto de las líneas de producción. Hoy se sabe que Italia casi ha traficado con el trigo ucraniano, se vieron colas de 30 kilómetros de camiones, que no es el mejor y más barato sistema de transporte, los puertos están cerrados. No olvidar que este capitalismo global, tiene los llamados mercados de futuro, donde los brokers venden a 1 año, 5 años y hasta 10 años. Y esos contratos, deben honrarse

La situación se presenta difícil y habrá penuria, manipulación de precios. Estarán siempre los inescrupulosos que se harán millonarios. Por ahora, ya lo dije ayer, el que tiene las llaves que abre puertas es el Sr. del Kremlin, y es el que pone las condiciones, y estas fueron:

*Desbloqueo agroalimentario a cambio de levantar sanciones: el órdago de Putin mientras avanza en Donbás.* Mientras el ejército ruso hace avances en Donbás, el presidente Vladimir Putin ha hablado con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron; y con su colega alemán, Olaf Scholz, y les ha dicho que Rusia está lista para reanudar el diálogo con Ucrania y aplacar la crisis alimentaria que está causando la guerra. Según ha avanzado el Kremlin, Putin está dispuesto a aumentar la exportación de fertilizantes y productos agrícolas si se levantan las sanciones.

Obviamente, los engreídos presidentes francés y alemán responden que no, que no aceptan chantajes. Al parecer no saben con quién hablan, recién se dieron cuenta que el problema no es menor, puesto que no habrán siembras en Ucrania. Son distintos granos, no se trata solo del trigo, también otros cereales, y por sobre todo, los fertilizantes.

Macron y Scholz piden a Putin que libere a los 2.500 combatientes de Azovstal. El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, han pedido este sábado a su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, que libere a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos que se habían refugiado en la acería de Azovstal en Mariupol y fueron hechos prisioneros por los rusos.

Yo sé que a usted le produce una sonrisa, pero a mi me basta una sola pregunta ¿por qué no aprovecharon y pidieron por que sean liberados los pocos prisioneros rusos que tienen, incluyendo el soldado que fue condenado a perpetuidad?, normal, ellos solo se recuerdan de los nazis._

***********

si la noticia es cierta no entiendo por qué los jerarcas occidentales quieren asociarse con los azovitas

recordemos que los gUSAnos liberaron a 3000 combatientes de ISIS en Raqqa, después de destruir el 90% de la ciudad, y los ha empleado para su red _stay behind _contra el gobierno de Damasco, y de forma similar los sionazis protegieron al lado de su frontera un santuario del ISIS. En Ucrania estos azovitas como mínimo se emplearían como instructores de los reclutas jojoles

entonces ¿por qué consentiría Rusia esta atrocidad, y a cambio de qué?


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vivir en Chechenia debe ser muy duro para que estos tíos se tomen el combate como ir a Disney. Realmente viven a las risotadas y disfrutan como marranos el olor a pólvora y el ruido de las explosiones.
> 
> Pueblos extraños estos en los que, la vida y la muerte, son la parte más divertida de la existencia.



Igual no es tan divertida como quieren hacernos creer. A fin de cuentas, la gente hace lo que puede con las circunstancias que les tocan.

No me lo creo. Contasteis aquí que los chechenos tienen un régimen especial dentro de Rusia que básicamente consiste que, como hay muchos partidarios de clanes fanáticos de la guerra, se deja mano ancha al lider para lidiar con ellos y con los poderes fácticos del país unido a un buen soborno de dinero para el lider. Creo que dejó bien preparadito a Kadirov para poder manejar su país sin interferencias de fuera.

No sé que habrá de realidad en ello pero me lo creo porque para Rusia lidiar con el separatismo checheno es muy caro en dinero y en vidas y yo creo que se ha basado en mirar para otro lado, darle armas para manejar el poder a un lider que le aprecia, no sacar dinero a los chechenos con tierras ricas en energía y esperar que la educación y el tiempo hagan el rsto. Pero kadirov, no dejes que entren a cizañar extraños, vuestras guerras os las coméis vosotros, si podeis nos ayudáis un poco y os ayudaremos si entran de fuera a hacer un roto.

Pero tierras para vivir fácil no son para el pueblo checheno aunque quizás sean lo menos malo respecto a lo que les tocó por historia, por ganas de meterse los otánicos y la necesidad de Rusia de no poner más muertos ni tener que proteger más fronteras.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.
> 
> Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir




y la lectura : a la union europea se la suda a cuanto lo tengan que pagar en sri lanka .???


----------



## dabuti (29 May 2022)

Advertencia de Rusia a Estados Unidos


El embajador ruso en EEUU ha avisado que el envío estadounidense de nuevos sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes a Ucrania sería entendido como una provocación



as.com


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre Severodonetsk, entonces:

1. La ciudad no ha sido tomada.
2. Los combates tienen lugar en manzanas de la ciudad (es difícil decir dónde está exactamente la línea del frente ahora, ya que hay poca información todavía).
3. Los puentes de Severodonetsk están bajo fuego, y la retirada sin pérdida de equipo parece poco realista.
4. Hasta la fecha no ha habido órdenes oficiales del mando de las AFU de retirarse de Severodonetsk.
5. La carretera Artemivsk-Lysychansk está bajo control del fuego.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Irene Adler (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan said that his country will not approve the entry into NATO of terrorist-supporting states while he is in power
> 
> lo de suecia y finlandia si eso lo.dejamos para dentro de 10 años.. circulen y dejen que rusia acabe el trabajo de limpieza



Ese “while I am in power” suena a “arrieros somos…y si tenéis huevos intentad moverme la silla otra vez…”l


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

Parece que Japón se llevó para allá a todo un batallón de prostitutas y macarras adjuntos...
y les "insta a abstenerse de trabajar en la industria del entretenimiento para adultos..."


_* En los últimos meses, 1.055 refugiados de Ucrania llegaron a Japón. Recibieron un permiso de residencia
temporal, que no implica el empleo en las instituciones mencionadas. Esto no detiene a las muchachas, *_
*que violan la ley y van a vender sus cuerpos.*


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

El estremecedor relato de un soldado de las AFU que sobrevivió a la masacre cerca de Liman: "Lo arrojaron bajo los tanques con ametralladoras, ¡lo sostuve por primera vez en mi vida! Casi todos en nuestra unidad son así. - que no había servido en el ejército debido a su mala salud fue movilizado por Kiev y enviado a morir en la parte más caliente del frente.

Cuando lo movilizaron, le prometieron que no lo enviarían al frente, sino que lo dejarían para vigilar su Lutsk natal.
Bogdan Osymok y sus compañeros de armas del 2º Batallón de Fusileros TerO fueron abandonados cínicamente por sus comandantes y se rindieron al ejército ruso, salvando así sus vidas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la.demanda de petroelo ya ha superado la.que habia antes de la pandemia y todos sabemos que eso y la quiebra del dolar inminente fue la causa de la pandemia...
> 
> ahora ya hay menos petroleo que en 2019.. asi que inventaran ??? porque esta guerra se les acaba ....no hay diesel.ni jetfuel ya que para este no vale la basura de petroleo americano...



No hay petróleo para todos, es algo que debe comenzar a asumir la humanidad, mejor ir dejándolo que pelearse con contros jonkis. Que se maten otros por el último barril de petróleo. El problema: Está la sociedad mundial "preparada" para eso? Estamos desde el 2020 (y antes) que la cosa no da para más.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Erdogan, que grande. Para el tamaño que tiene Turquía y la influencia que ejerce, es una relación calidad/precio imbatible.
> Le planta cara a los mismos EEUU y no le pasa nada. Eso es lo que debe ser un país.
> 
> Todos esos arrastrados del gobierno en Madrid que están siempre con la cantinela de "los compromisos internacionales" y el quedar bien, aprended del Sultán.



El Imperio Otomano es una de las 10 principales naciones más importantes del mundo de los últimos 1.000 años, con la diferencia de que ellos jamás abandonaron su visión de potencia dominante, no como otros.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Cuando le sueltan los billetes, dicen bien alto:
> 
> -"Toma esto, Putin".



La única explicación que encuentro a las declaraciones de Von der Leyen es que Rusia tiene un contrato de suministro pactado con Europa, y en caso de romperse el pacto Rusia podría venderlo a valor de mercado ganando más. El problema esta en que cuando nosotros tenemos algo parecido con la Iberdrola de turno no se cortan un pelo en romper ellos el contrato para ganar más.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seguro que hay muchos contagios no detectados, pero cuando se alguno se detecta se vuelven locos intentándolo parar.



Es que el comportamiento chino ante el virus es totalmente irracional, a no ser que sepan algo, como que el virus nos hace incubar un xenomorfo a los 3 años de contraer la enfermedad, y de ahí su obsesión, no tiene ningún sentido la política covid cero de China. Otra posibilidad es que sea la herramienta perfecta para controlar a la población, pero si así fuera esa herramienta ya habría sido abandonada por "occidente", así que tampoco tiene sentido seguir con ella, a no ser que la población china sea idiota en general.


----------



## rejon (29 May 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (29 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te falta un detalle... el "keynesianismo" funciona a cierto nivel (no para siempre o para todos los casos) y, en esta ocasión, en Rusia entre las fábricas de armamento, las de comida para el frente, las empresas de construcción, etc. debe SOBRAR TRABAJO. Aunque te parezca mentira el PBI ruso va a subir como espuma durante un buen rato.
> 
> Una cosa es cuando a tu país lo destruyen (Ucrania) y otra el impulso económico que te brinda la guerra (a EE.UU. o Rusia).
> 
> ...



Pero esa pasta sale del contribuyente, es como vender el coche para comprar gasolina


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ese “while I am in power” suena a “arrieros somos…y si tenéis huevos intentad moverme la silla otra vez…”l
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Conformaros con que no ayude a Rusia y mi ejército protege mis intereses no los vuestros y dejadme hacer ahora que los rusos andan distraídos porque tengo muchos hombres adiestrados en mi ejército y una posición geoestratégica envidiable en el conflicto. No tengo que involucrarme mucho para que comáis de mi mano porque puedo jugar otras cartas, incluso sin exponer a mi gente que os gustarán menos.

Con la de países que habéis tenido que coaccionar para que no os manden al carajo en la ONU en unas simples declaraciones ,imaginad la que os cae encima cuando vean que pacto con ellos.

Hay cosas que ni necesitan decirse. Se hacen cuando se tiene baza ganadora y se espera que el contrario diga si acepta el reto o pase.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay petróleo para todos, es algo que debe comenzar a asumir la humanidad, mejor ir dejándolo que pelearse con contros jonkis. Que se maten otros por el último barril de petróleo. El problema: Está la sociedad mundial "preparada" para eso? Estamos desde el 2020 (y antes) que la cosa no da para más.




es imposible... nuestro sistema se basa en crecimiento... las empresas no valen nada si no crecen... que valdria una empresa que no creciera ??

el consumo continuo de combustible fosil es clave , la IA tambien pero necesita energia tambien aunque quizas menos que las personas...

por tanto ya sabes que quieren hacer ...


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Conformaros con que no ayude a Rusia y mi ejército protege mis intereses no los vuestros y dejadme hacer ahora que los rusos andan distraídos porque tengo muchos hombres adiestrados en mi ejército y una posición geoestratégica envidiable en el conflicto. No tengo que involucrarme mucho para que comáis de mi mano porque puedo jugar otras cartas, incluso sin exponer a mi gente que os gustarán menos.
> 
> Con la de países que habéis tenido que coaccionar para que no os manden al carajo en la ONU en unas simples declaraciones ,imaginad la que os cae encima cuando vean que pacto con ellos.
> 
> Hay cosas que ni necesitan decirse. Se hacen cuando se tiene baza ganadora y se espera que el contrario diga si acepta el reto o pase.




mañana hay reunion erdogan y putin

ya vereis ....


----------



## dabuti (29 May 2022)

*Así es el Zircon, el nuevo misil hipersónico ruso capaz de alcanzar objetivos a 1.000 kilómetros*
*Tras la difusión de un video del lanzamiento del misil, los funcionarios rusos han afirmado que el Zircon puede evadir todos los sistemas antimisiles existentes, incluidos los de la OTAN, gracias a las velocidades hipersónicas que supuestamente alcanza, nueve veces la velocidad del sonido.

*









Así es el Zircon, el nuevo misil hipersónico ruso capaz de alcanzar objetivos a 1.000 kilómetros


Tras la difusión de un video del lanzamiento del misil, los funcionarios rusos han afirmado que el Zircon puede evadir todos los sistemas antimisiles existentes, incluidos los de la OTAN, gracias a las velocidades hipersónicas que supuestamente alcanza, nueve veces la velocidad del sonido




www.larazon.es


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

beneficios ppr exportaciones petroleras para arabia saudi....

1000 millones de dolares dia


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> cada vez turquia mas cerca de rusia y mas lejos de la otan y usa
> 
> The United States continues to supply serious weapons to organizations in northern Syria that Turkey considers terrorist.- Erdogan
> 
> mañana erdogan y putin tienen videocall



No veo a Turquía fuera de la OTAN, a no ser que desarrollen ellos su propio arsenal de nukes y misiles intercontinentales. El aliado de hoy puede ser el rival de mañana y el expansionismo turco ha chocado en varias ocasiones frente al imperialismo ruso. Crimea, sin ir más lejos, era otomana en su día.


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

Noticias de última hora desde el frente: las tropas del LNR y de Rusia cortan las defensas del enemigo en Severodonetsk
Nuestros combatientes han tomado una cabeza de puente en la ciudad y siguen aprovechando su éxito, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están asaltando zonas residenciales de Severodonetsk.
La artillería y la aviación aliadas suprimen los puntos de tiro de los ocupantes ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me




_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 May 2022)

*Los países de la UE vuelven a no llegar a un acuerdo sobre el embargo de petróleo ruso - Reuters*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.
> 
> Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir



No contaban con nuestra astusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2022)

Alemania:

- Almacenes gas 27-5 al 46%

- Al 90% tienen para 90 días con un invierno normal.

Fuente:Klaus Müller, responsable agencia Federal de redes de gas,


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una tarea con asterisco.
> Ucrania dice que ha confiscado los activos de Rosneft en Ucrania.
> "Rosneft ha declarado oficialmente que no tiene activos en Ucrania; todos fueron vendidos hace tiempo.
> Atención a la pregunta: ¿de quién son los bienes incautados por Ucrania?
> ...



A ver si esos activos son de Biden Junior....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.
> 
> Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir



La señora consume coca por encima de sus posibilidades…eso está claro. Menudo razonamiento de colgada…


----------



## dabuti (29 May 2022)

Así es ZIRCÓN, el misil hipersonico que vuela a 20.000 km por hora y es indetectable para la OTAN


https://www.larazon.es/internacional/20220529/25rwcx52pre3rlifrp4zmbm4wm.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> mañana hay reunion erdogan y putin
> 
> ya vereis ....



Tampoco va sacar mucho Putin ahora...ya le ha dado tiempo. Si Erdogán no era tan listo ya le habrá enseñado el zoror Putin que sabe el cuento del derecho y del revés como se juegan sus cartas para que no le haga un roto para ná.

En esta crisis, los Argentinos han estado acertados y a tiempo con los cereales, Mexico ha jugado un papel magustral de nadar entre dos aguas ( con un pje que tiene hasta lapsus y se queda con frases a medias), la India dice que guarda el trigo para su población y para ayudar a los vecinos amigos o para conseguir influencia en los países cercanos ( leído en prensa). Nunca los países, salvo la UE han jugado tan bién sus cartas y solicitado las prebendas y conseguido el valor que en justicia les corresponde.

Estas cosas no son como empiezan sino como terminan. China aparece cada vez más vociferante sobre su postura por Taiwan, en el resto quiere aparentar se muy neutral pero el dinero... también lo tiene ellos y algunos signos de que piensan que es mejor comprar influencia que papelitos de colores han dado, para la desgracia de la UE.

Aun me quedan dudas de si la UE no supo jugar como aparenta o si en Ucrania le han pillado con el carrico del helado.


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La señora consume coca por encima de sus posibilidades…eso está claro. Menudo razonamiento de colgada…



Ya ,pero yo me pregunto si es que ahora sencillamente es que no tiene argumentos y el razonamiento de colgada rabiosa fue cuando vendió el pescado antes de pescarlo.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

Ya ha sido apuntado antes, la guera le está yendo bien a Rusia en lo económico. Hemos hablado que el principal fracaso de Rusia en el Mundo es que siendo un país "comparable" con Canadá, no tuviera el nivel de vida de los canadienses. Pues bien, el obligar al resto del mundo a utilizar rublos para comerciar con Rusia les está enriqueciendo debido a cuestiones de cambio de divisas. Pero se está incubando un problema: El Yuan Chino cae frente al dolar, cae frente al rublo y se mantiene respecto al euro, o lo que es lo mismo, Europa y China se empobrecen. ¿Se está cocinando una recesión en China ante el aumento del coste de las materias primas compradas con Dolar/Rublo e ingresos estancados y/o decrecientes en euros ante la previsible caída en recesión de la eurozona?. Si así fuera la guerra no beneficia a China.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

El vídeo tiene un simbolismo innegable.

Que cada cual saque sus enseñanzas.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Tampoco va sacar mucho Putin ahora...ya le ha dado tiempo. Si Erdogán no era tan listo ya le habrá enseñado el zoror Putin que sabe el cuento del derecho y del revés como se juegan sus cartas para que no le haga un roto para ná.
> 
> En esta crisis, los Argentinos han estado acertados y a tiempo con los cereales, Mexico ha jugado un papel magustral de nadar entre dos aguas ( con un pje que tiene hasta lapsus y se queda con frases a medias), la India dice que guarda el trigo para su población y para ayudar a los vecinos amigos o para conseguir influencia en los países cercanos ( leído en prensa). Nunca los países, salvo la UE han jugado tan bién sus cartas y solicitado las prebendas y conseguido el valor que en justicia les corresponde.
> 
> ...




Con respecto a Taiwan, si a los chinos se le cruzan los cables y se les da por ir a por la isla, con lo que los yankis tendrán que atender dos frentes, entonces Putin no parará hasta la frontera polaca.
También puede ser que los yankis, que son retorcidos como ellos solos, le pueden decir a los chinos: "mira te dejamos Taiwan y nos echas una mano para reducir a Rusia a un país de chiste". Yo es que de estos me espero cualquier cosa


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)

Rusia insta a la OMS a investigar los biolaboratorios de EE.UU. en África en relación con el brote de viruela del mono


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El vídeo tiene un simbolismo innegable.
> 
> Que cada cual saque sus enseñanzas.



Greta aplaude ese vídeo.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estoy un poco harto de las alabanzas a Franco como genio militar.
> Si no hubiese contado con el apoyo, a tiempo completo de la Condor y la Legionaria, hubiéramos visto.
> Los mejores aviones de guerra en aquella época, que meses mas tarde estarían a puntito de acabar con los anglos, ensayando sus tácticas.
> 
> Ni el paso del Estrecho, coño ya.



Genio era Vicente Rojo, Franco era totalmente conservador, solo atacaba con superioridad aplastante, cosa que no le era dificil, al disponer de dos ejercitos profesionales y dos cuerpos aereos extranjeros contra un ejercito improvisado.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> - Almacenes gas 27-5 al 46%
> 
> ...




mira el almacen austriaco de gas .... ESTA A CERO......ZERO


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

LA UE NO SE PONE DE ACUERDO DE EMBARGO A RUSIA

YO CREO QUE EUROPA DEBE LEVANTAR TODOS LOS.EMBARGOS .. Y DERROCARA A ZELENSKY Y AMARNOS LOS UNOS A LOS OTROS EN NUESTRO CONTINENETR


QUE VIENEN CURVAS


‼EU countries again failed to reach an agreement on the embargo on Russian oil-Reuters‼


----------



## El_Suave (29 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero esa pasta sale del contribuyente, es como vender el coche para comprar gasolina



Eso funciona perfectamente mientras hay recursos y energía, y de ambos Rusia tiene abundante. Se llama también 'economía de guerra', y es algo que ni Alemania ni Japón pudieron hacer funcionar en la 2ª Guerra Mundial por la sencilla razón de que no tenían ni lo uno ni lo otro accesible en abundancia. 

Por cierto China tampoco los tiene en su territorio en cantidad suficiente para sostener una guerra al Imperio, y su acceso a tales recursos es fácilmente bloqueable por este. 

Por eso, si Rusia es sometida o neutralizada, China es _pecata minuta_ para el Imperio. Más le valdría rendirse antes de empezar.

En cuento al dinero del contribuyente, ¿de dónde sale?, y sobre todo ¿para qué sirve en condiciones de guerra?.

No el dinero, ni tampoco el oro, sirven para nada en este caso. Alemania tenía montañas de oro que había robado a los judíos de toda la Europa conquistada. Pero únicamente servían para esconderlas en Suiza, y sus jerifaltes esperar a sobrevivir a la guerra para poder gastarlas, como el ladrón que espera sobrevivir a la cárcel para disfrutar del botín robado.

Pero ni los billetes ni el oro servían para fabricar "Tigres", "88s", "U-boots", "FWs", ni para echar al depósito de gasolina de esas máquinas, ni tampoco para sembrarlo en los campos y que crecieran cereales, patatas o salchichas.


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ron Paul:
> _Rusia es una potencia de materias primas; China una potencia manufacturera. Ambos tienen ENORMES reservas de oro e importantes relaciones comerciales en todo el mundo. Mientras tanto, la Reserva Federal imprime billones de $$$ y nuestro gobierno es hiper-intervencionista en casa y en el extranjero -- ¡llevándonos a la bancarrota!_



Y un apunte más la RPC baja impuestos a las empresas y a los ciudadanos, en cambio en EE.UU., aumentan los impuestos a las empresas y a los ciudadanos. Pregunta para los que se creen DESPIERTOS y MUY INTELIGENTES. ¿Qué país es más intervencionista, RPC o EE.UU.?


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ya es hora de ir sacando pasta de lo conquistado...

Rusia sacará, por primera vez, más de dos mil toneladas de metal de las fábricas de Mariupol. Se espera que en los próximos días exporte el cargamento hacia Asia y África, según el medio ucraniano Metinvest.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya ha sido apuntado antes, la guera le está yendo bien a Rusia en lo económico. Hemos hablado que el principal fracaso de Rusia en el Mundo es que siendo un país "comparable" con Canadá, no tuviera el nivel de vida de los canadienses. Pues bien, el obligar al resto del mundo a utilizar rublos para comerciar con Rusia les está enriqueciendo debido a cuestiones de cambio de divisas. Pero se está incubando un problema: El Yuan Chino cae frente al dolar, cae frente al rublo y se mantiene respecto al euro, o lo que es lo mismo, Europa y China se empobrecen. ¿Se está cocinando una recesión en China ante el aumento del coste de las materias primas compradas con Dolar/Rublo e ingresos estancados y/o decrecientes en euros ante la previsible caída en recesión de la eurozona?. Si así fuera la guerra no beneficia a China.



Chinos y rusos comercian indistintamente en yuanes y rublos. Además os lleváis tres meses descojonandoos de que los buitres chinos llevan 3 meses comprando energía rusa a precio de derribo y van a invadir Siberia al primer descuido. En qué quedamos?


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jaja, el carrusel de las excusas. Al mar con una piedra habría que echar a todos estos desgobernantes que nos han llevado al desastre.



Se cree tan buena actriz que se pasa de frenada cada vez que habla y por eso sube el pan, es igual que su amiga la (corrupta) Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania


----------



## Artedi (29 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Soy manchego. De la auténtica Mancha, de Ciudarreal, de un pueblo de Ciudarreal que es mejor que Ciudarral. Me leí el Quijote cuando dejé de estudiar. Apenas tenía diecisiéis año. Lloré como un subnornal cuando lo mataron de camino a Barcelona, porque fui allí donde don Quijote murió: "Dulcimea del Tobosos es la mujer ma grande delUnivrso y no está bien que mi flaqueza..." ¡Qué me vas a contar!



Aquí te lo explican magníficamente. Disculpen el resto el off-topic.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso funciona perfectamente mientras hay recursos y energía, y de ambos Rusia tiene abundante. Se llama también 'economía de guerra', y es algo que ni Alemania ni Japón pudieron hacer funcionar en la 2ª Guerra Mundial por la sencilla razón de que no tenían ni lo uno ni lo otro accesible en abundancia.
> 
> *Por cierto China tampoco los tiene en su territorio en cantidad suficiente para sostener una guerra al Imperio, y su acceso a tales recursos es fácilmente bloqueable por este.*
> 
> ...




Por eso a China le interesa tanto como a Rusia la alianza. Que bloqueen la frontera de Siberia si pueden. Y por eso las pajillas que se hacen los otánicos con respecto a la "traición" de China son eso ... pajillas. Ahora mismo es un alianza en la que las dos partes salen beneficiadas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> mira el almacen austriaco de gas .... ESTA A CERO......ZERO




¿Dónde lo miras? 

En AGSI+ pone esto (es estimado)


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2022)

De donde no debería de haber salido, la muy p..a


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> es imposible... nuestro sistema se basa en crecimiento... las empresas no valen nada si no crecen... que valdria una empresa que no creciera ??
> 
> el consumo continuo de combustible fosil es clave , la IA tambien pero necesita energia tambien aunque quizas menos que las personas...
> 
> por tanto ya sabes que quieren hacer ...



La "vacuna" es la solución final . Tienen que desprenderse de población sobrante . No lo consiguieron con el bicho pero lo van a conseguir con la inyección letal.


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Con respecto a Taiwan, si a los chinos se le cruzan los cables y se les da por ir a por la isla, con lo que los yankis tendrán que atender dos frentes, entonces Putin no parará hasta la frontera polaca.
> También puede ser que los yankis, que son retorcidos como ellos solos, le pueden decir a los chinos: "mira te dejamos Taiwan y nos echas una mano para reducir a Rusia a un país de chiste". Yo es que de estos me espero cualquier cosa



¿Y los chinos se chupan el dedo?. Deja sin poder a Rusia, eeuu monta una revolución de colores en la alguno de los países asiáticos de la federación rusa, de esas que Putin dentro de sus posibilidades controla bien y tiene a los yankis en la frontera para ir fastidiando a las provincias Chinas limítrofes. Verás que pasa a la de ya en Taiwan.

Los Chinos saben de sobra que su única posibilidad de ganar tiempo es que se lo dé Rusia dando un buen dolor de cabeza y largo en el tiempo a los países de la OTAN y en ello están. Si desgastan a los otánicos mas que mejor porque con menos poder atacarán.

Los países productores de petróleo, China y todos los productores de materias primas debieran besar los pies de Rusia... no los besarán y sacarán el máximo beneficio, las cosas suelen ser así, pero si queda algún creyente por esas tierras, no te quepa duda de por quien en privado reza y pone velas.

Dando dinero y oportunidades en Asia y Africa para comprar voluntades, dando no demasiadas cosas directamente a Rusia porque la población china no lo entendería quizás no te quepa duda que China ayuda, no sólo con sus fábricas, porque a la vez se ayuda a si misma.


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

CANDELA 
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia desde Nizhny Tagil 
Eso esta 1500 Kms al este de Moscu , en Siberia Central . Bueno , le ha dicho al clapham que esta horrorizada . Le ha dicho al clapham que en Uralvagonzavod , la fabrica de tanques que contruyo Stalin en los anos 30's trabajan 24 / 7 
El Zar quiere producir 35 mil tanques . Una locura , hoyga . El problema es la falta de personal . Necesitan currantes 
Pagan 150 mil rublos jornada de 8 horas y 1200 rublos la hora extra 
El alojamiento y la comida gratis . 

*Будущее - сегодня*


----------



## ZHU DE (29 May 2022)

Juas, juas, si, pero a la sección de Viejesicas.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y los chinos se chupan el dedo?. Deja sin poder a Rusia, eeuu monta una revolución de colores en la alguno de los países asiáticos de la federación rusa, de esas que Putin dentro de sus posibilidades controla bien y tiene a los yankis en la frontera para ir fastidiando a las provincias Chinas limítrofes. Verás que pasa a la de ya en Taiwan.
> 
> Los Chinos saben de sobra que su única posibilidad de ganar tiempo es que se lo dé Rusia dando un buen dolor de cabeza y largo en el tiempo a los países de la OTAN y en ello están. Si desgastan a los otánicos mas que mejor porque con menos poder atacarán.
> 
> ...



No te digo que no. Lo lógico sería todo lo que escribes. Pero yo, de los americanos, insisto, es que no me fío un pelo.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 May 2022)

Veo eso y me viene a la cabeza aquello que cantaba la demencia
Que no la tienen, la tienen, la tienen
y si la tienen no la saben usarrrrrrrrr
que no la usan, la usan la usan,
y si la usan, la usan sólo para mearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Venga que no decaiga esa moral fafun mi mantu


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Del día 14, pinta mal para Rusia

_También creo que ahora que hemos visto una *culminación rusa*, también veremos una *mayor audacia ucraniana en el campo de batalla: rodear bolsillos, atacar puestos de mando, etc.*

Y aquí es donde se pone interesante.

Este tipo de actividades pueden *crear miedo, pánico y colapso*, si se hacen bien.

Y en muchos lugares, los rusos parecen demasiado extendidos. Es muy fácil, por ejemplo, cortar el enlace costero que los rusos han creado entre Donbas y Crimea.

Entonces, si son hábiles, *los ucranianos deberían concentrarse en crear este miedo y pánico entre las fuerzas rusas, de esa manera es probable que provoquen un colapso total entre ellas.*

Esta es la mejor manera de lograr su objetivo estratégico de sacar a los rusos de su territorio.

Veo este camino como mucho más probable que una guerra lenta._
 



De hoy día 29, pinta mal para Rusia

_Vamos a ver cómo se desarrollan las cosas durante la próxima semana. Si Ukr puede mantener Severodonestsk, contra esta potencia de fuego acumulada, mientras mantiene algunas fuerzas en reserva, entonces realmente *no se ve bien para Ru.*

Por otro lado, si los Ru toman la ciudad, le permite a Putin decir que han tomado uno de los dos oblasts que están tratando de 'liberar'.

Difícilmente una gran actuación por las bajas de 30k, la condena y las sanciones internacionales, y la incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN.

_


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ya es hora de ir sacando pasta de lo conquistado...
> 
> Rusia sacará, por primera vez, más de dos mil toneladas de metal de las fábricas de Mariupol. Se espera que en los próximos días exporte el cargamento hacia Asia y África, según el medio ucraniano Metinvest.



Eso pica. ¿No están precipitándose? Porque eso si que es bombardeable por la UE. Debieran esperar a tener las fronteras más lejos.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No te digo que no. Lo lógico sería todo lo que escribes. Pero yo, de los americanos, insisto, es que no me fío un pelo.



Los yankis están acabaos. Ahora mismo cualquier pais del mundo está viendo que la "protección" yanki no garantiza nada. Están fracasando en Ucrania como fracasaron en Siria, Irak o Afganistán. Por ejemplo, la nota que están tomando los taiwaneses de Ucrania no es que los chinos les pueden invadir como los rusos invaden a los ukros. Eso ya lo sabían. La nota que están tomando es que salvo VENDERLES más cachivaches y chatarra militar, los yankis no van a hacer nada por ellos. Merece la pena partirse la cara para que esos hijoputas traten de perpetuar su hegemonía, cuando ni te dan gratis las escopetas para que te mates por ellos?


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso funciona perfectamente mientras hay recursos y energía, y de ambos Rusia tiene abundante. Se llama también 'economía de guerra', y es algo que ni Alemania ni Japón pudieron hacer funcionar en la 2ª Guerra Mundial por la sencilla razón de que no tenían ni lo uno ni lo otro accesible en abundancia
> 
> No el dinero, ni tampoco el oro, sirven para nada en este caso. Alemania tenía montañas de oro que había robado a los judíos de toda la Europa conquistada. Pero únicamente servían para esconderlas en Suiza, y sus jerifaltes esperar a sobrevivir a la guerra para poder gastarlas, como el ladrón que espera sobrevivir a la cárcel para disfrutar del botín robado.
> 
> Pero ni los billetes ni el oro servían para fabricar "Tigres", "88s", "U-boots", "FWs", ni para echar al depósito de gasolina de esas máquinas, ni tampoco para sembrarlo en los campos y que crecieran cereales, patatas o salchichas.



EXACTO
Por eso los nazis estaban obsesionados con el Caucaso . Los pozos de petroleo de la URSS en esa zona garantizaban el combustible que necesitaba el Ejercito Rojo . Por eso Stalin sabia que si caia Stalingrado , la URSS perdia la Guerra
Tras la batalla de Kursk ( el principio del fin para el III Reich , el avance sovietico buscaba conquistar los pozos de petroleo rumanos que abastecian al Ejercito nazi .
Rusia puede fabricar miles de tanques porque tiene materias primas , tecnologia y energia para hacerlo .
Occidente tiene tecnologia , pero no tiene ni materias primas ni energia


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis están acabaos. Ahora mismo cualquier pais del mundo está viendo que la "protección" yanki no garantiza nada. Están fracasando en Ucrania como fracasaron en Siria, Irak o Afganistán. Por ejemplo, la nota que están tomando los taiwaneses de Ucrania no es que los chinos les pueden invadir como los rusos invaden a los ukros. Eso ya lo sabían. La nota que están tomando es que salvo VENDERLES más cachivaches y chatarra militar, los yankis no van a hacer nada por ellos. Merece la pena partirse la cara para que esos hijoputas traten de perpetuar su hegemonía, cuando ni te dan gratis las escopetas para que te mates por ellos?



y no olvides que la supremacia yanki eran los portaaviones

con los hipersonicos que tienen rusia y china es un tiro al pato


----------



## Malevich (29 May 2022)

piru dijo:


> Doctor Zhivago se rodó en Soria.



Exacto. Creo que también hay escenas en Granada y Salamanca (pantano de los Arribes del Duero).


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya ,pero yo me pregunto si es que ahora sencillamente es que no tiene argumentos y el razonamiento de colgada rabiosa fue cuando vendió el pescado antes de pescarlo.




La disonancia compulsiva proviene del comienzo cinético de esta vaina. 
Estaban en la creencia integrista de que las sanciones rematarían a Rusia. 
El fracaso de esas sanciones ha dejado a Washington y Bruselas tarumbas,
en una situación neurótica de la que les va a costar mucho desengancharse.


----------



## El_Suave (29 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EXACTO
> Por eso los nazis estaban obsesionados con el Caucaso . Los pozos de petroleo de la URSS en esa zona garantizaban el combustible que necesitaba el Ejercito Rojo . Por eso Stalin sabia que si caia Stalingrado , la URSS perdia la Guerra
> Tras la batalla de Kursk ( el principio del fin para el III Reich , el avance sovietico buscaba conquistar los pozos de petroleo rumanos que abastecian al Ejercito nazi .
> Rusia puede fabricar miles de tanques porque tiene materias primas , tecnologia y energia para hacerlo .
> Occidente tiene tecnologia , pero no tiene ni materias primas ni energia



Bueno en realidad Occidente si tiene materias primas y energía, las tiene en África, en Sudamérica, o en el Golfo Pérsico, y las tiene mientras pueda seguir robándolas impunemente, o lo que es lo mismo pagándolas con papelitos de colores cuyo valor se inventa.

Y si alguien duda de ese valor pues aquí traigo una flota de portaaviones que aseguran que estos papelitos valen lo que yo digo que valen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> mira el almacen austriaco de gas .... ESTA A CERO......ZERO





alnitak dijo:


> mira el almacen austriaco de gas .... ESTA A CERO......ZERO



No creo que esté a cero, ahora no puedo.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y no olvides que la supremacia yanki eran los portaaviones
> 
> con los hipersonicos que tienen rusia y china es un tiro al pato



Por eso los patos en Europa, están escondidos entre los cañaverales.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

BERLÍN, 29 mayo (Reuters) - El ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, expresó el domingo su temor de que la unidad de la Unión Europea esté "*comenzando a desmoronarse*" antes de una cumbre para discutir un embargo de petróleo contra Rusia y planes para reducir la dependencia de la energía rusa.

Los líderes de la UE se reunirán el lunes y el martes para discutir un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia, que también podría incluir un embargo de petróleo y un programa destinado a acelerar el fin de la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles, incluido el gas ruso.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No creo que esté a cero, ahora no puedo.



Lo he mirado y es el único que esta a tope


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sin tecnología ahora bloqueada a lo sumo pueden hacer escopetas. Jajajaja qué desastre Rusia.



Algunos os pensáis que los paises son tan tontos como para depender de otros en sus procesos fundamentales ... Los rusos fabrican para efectos militares sus propios chips, con sus propios sistemas operativos y no dependen nada más que de ellos mismos ...


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Del día 14, pinta mal para Rusia
> 
> _También creo que ahora que hemos visto una *culminación rusa*, también veremos una *mayor audacia ucraniana en el campo de batalla: rodear bolsillos, atacar puestos de mando, etc.*
> 
> ...



Un bonito ejemplo de alguien que no quiere enfrentarse con la verdad. Puedo sentir mayor o menor simpatia por Ucrania o por Rusia o soplarmela como me la sopla quien gane pero una cosa es eso y otra muy distinta es engañarte a tí mismo


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y no olvides que la supremacia yanki eran los portaaviones
> 
> con los hipersonicos que tienen rusia y china es un tiro al pato




Los portaviones hace muchos años que ya eran carne de cañón para cualquier pais con tecnología. La diferencia de hace 30 años a ahora es que entonces, para asegurarte, necesitabas una salva de 20 Onyx y 5 ó 6 llegarán, y ahora con 3 Zircones te basta.

Ya se cuidan ellos de guerrear solo con los que no tienen los medios para joderles.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Curioso. Salen del bosque y llegan a las primeras edificios de las afueras. Ojo al detector de minas.

-¿Vasily, y donde dices que te has comprado el piso?
-En las afueras, desde las ventanas se ve el campo y algún día veré a los de la LPR llegar.


----------



## mazuste (29 May 2022)

Desde China: "Rusia, estamos vosotros":


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.
> 
> Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir



Este tipo de noticias no se si son broma sarcasmo o que


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (29 May 2022)

hijo puta llorando por la muerte de su hermano ukropiteco, el famoso nazi que llamaba a las madres de los rusos muertos para reirse de ellos


Sus lagrimones mi gozo, esta noche no ceno


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostias
> 
> 
> _Lituania confirma su lugar como el país más loco de Europa.
> ...



Los países bálticos o países seres de luz, son lavadoras de dinero internacional


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Espero que luchen hasta el último ucraniano que quede.
Hay que borrar el país 404 con sus cucarachas dentro.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Pues se van viendo videos donde las tropas ucranianas la moral no la tienen muy alta para estar aguantando días la ayuda esperada.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)

@DimitriChamanov

Suministros de Rusia para las unidades de infantería y fusileros de la Milicia de la RPL. Uniformes, zapatos, chalecos antibalas, abrigos de máscara, redes de camuflaje, karimats, sacos de dormir, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, luces nocturnas, cámaras termográficas, etc


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 May 2022)

patinetes y carritos, la ultima tecnologia que Eu/otab manda a sus queridos cachorros del mal, ecológico no hace mucho ruido, lento pero va en fin toda una maravilla del siglo XXI


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No creo que esté a cero, ahora no puedo.




austria tiene las reservas totales al 30% y este deposito que es el 25% esta casi vacio

Haidach underground depot, located in Austria is unlikely to get filled after Moscow cut supplies to a Gazprom PJSC unit seized by Berlin’s government. Depot is equivalent to about a quarter of Austrian storage capacity. Risks being empty this winter





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Seronoser (29 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> patinetes y carritos, la ultima tecnologia que Eu/otab manda a sus queridos cachorros del mal, ecológico no hace mucho ruido, lento pero va en fin toda una maravilla del siglo XXI



Y no te olvides de los últimos vehículos de transporte, que les han mandado Biden


----------



## Guanotopía (29 May 2022)

NATO Claims ‘Immunity’ to Serbian Lawsuits on Use of Depleted Uranium in 1999 Bombings - Daily Telegraph NZ


The Western alliance spent 78 days bombing Yugoslavia in 1999, contaminating the Balkan nation with at least 15 tonnes of highly toxic depleted uranium (DU) munitions.




dailytelegraph.co.nz





Uranio sano de la otan.


----------



## hartman (29 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> patinetes y carritos, la ultima tecnologia que Eu/otab manda a sus queridos cachorros del mal, ecológico no hace mucho ruido, lento pero va en fin toda una maravilla del siglo XXI



la otan tiene a patadas m-113 y no se los dan jojojo seguid poniendo la carne de cañon mienstras vendemos el gas mas caro a los panolis europeos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)

De mal en peor.

"Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania avanzan hacia Lysichansk" 




















Estos van mejor equipados y no es coña


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado .
Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington que esta indignada por las palabras de la condesa Ursula Von der Leyen
La asociacion de nobles de Renania del Norte - Westfalia quieren expulsarla . Por que , clapham ? 
Bueno , al parecer L'Europe ha tirado la toalla y comprara petroleo ruso .
Como dices ?  PUES ESO . L'Europe comprara petroleo ruso sin nocturnidad ni alevosia . Como se hacia en la epoca de Gorbachov
Y ese cambio pour quoi ? AHHH . Para salvar a Europa de Putin . TOMA Y TOMA
Segun la condesa , comprar petroleo ruso es bueno para Europa porque asi Putin no se enriquece con precios elevados
La medida , ha dicho , aliviara la escasez de crudo en el mercado mundial . Aunque claro , no aclara de donde van a sacar los rublos ( escasos ) para comprar el petroleo ruso porque el Zar Vladimirovich ha dicho que no quiere EUROS ni en pintura
El Zar Vladimirovich I espera la visita de Viktor Orban ( el cabecilla que hundio el potemkin eurocomunitario )
para condecorarle con la orden de la amistad ( y de paso hablar de Transcarpatia )









EU explains why it keeps buying Russian oil


An immediate embargo would let Russia sell its oil elsewhere and get more money Ursula Von der Leyen says Europe cannot place an immediat




www.bignewsnetwork.com


----------



## Señor X (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues se van viendo videos donde las tropas ucranianas la moral no la tienen muy alta para estar aguantando días la ayuda esperada.



Por la forma en la que hablan están a un paso de amotinarse. Porque una cosa es negarse a luchar, otra es desertar, y esto suena a que como les aprieten un poco más se rebelan. Solo necesitan algún oficial que les apoye y se cepillan a todos los comisarios políticos que envíe Kiev.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)

En honor al grupo Wagner, recientemente baneados de Twitter. El único combate que han perdido desde que entraron en Ucrania, contra Twitter.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Sin palabras


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo he mirado y es el único que esta a tope




donde lo habras mirado... ojo que es subterraneo .. igual por eso no te has dado cuenta.... ademas como solo es el mas grande centroeuropa..

PorJonathan Tirone+Follow
27 mayo 2022, 10:28 CEST
El conflicto entre Rusia y Alemania corre el riesgo de dejar vacío uno de los depósitos de gas natural más grandes de Europa central el próximo invierno, justo cuando el continente necesita urgentemente garantizar el suministro debido a la guerra en Ucrania.

Es poco probable que el depósito subterráneo de Haidach, ubicado en Austria pero conectado solo a la red alemana, se llene después de que Moscú cortara los suministros a una unidad Gazprom PJSC incautada por el gobierno de Berlín, según funcionarios de energía en Viena, que pidieron no ser identificados a cambio de discutir temas delicados. El depósito equivale a aproximadamente una cuarta parte de la capacidad de almacenamiento austriaca. 

Los europeos necesitan construir inventarios de combustible para mantenerse calientes y hacer funcionar sus industrias el próximo invierno. Pero las sanciones rusas a Gazprom Germania GmbH, en represalia por la incautación de la unidad por parte de Berlín a principios de este año, están privando a Haidach de suministros cruciales necesarios para la seguridad energética en caso de que la guerra en Ucrania interrumpa el tránsito de gas al continente.






__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)

No se si ya ha salido


----------



## pepinox (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Hasta el último ucraniano, significa hasta el último ucraniano.

Bienvenidos a la picadora de carne rusa.

La otra opción es rendirse, los rusos tratan decentemente a sus prisioneros.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Menudos HUEVAZOS para soltar semejantes mentiras (y sé de buena tinta que lo son)

_*Las sanciones a Rusia no tienen conexión con la crisis alimentaria mundial que se está desarrollando. La única razón de la escasez, el aumento de los precios y la amenaza del hambre es que el ejército ruso bloquea físicamente 22 millones de toneladas de exportaciones de alimentos ucranianos en nuestros puertos marítimos. Exige a Moscú que ponga fin al bloqueo.*
_


----------



## JAGGER (29 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Algunos os pensáis que los paises son tan tontos como para depender de otros en sus procesos fundamentales ... Los rusos fabrican para efectos militares sus propios chips, con sus propios sistemas operativos y no dependen nada más que de ellos mismos ...
> 
> 
> Un bonito ejemplo de alguien que no quiere enfrentarse con la verdad. Puedo sentir mayor o menor simpatia por Ucrania o por Rusia o soplarmela como me la sopla quien gane pero una cosa es eso y otra muy distinta es engañarte a tí mismo



Si tal cual, eso se nota en las computadoras y so de los rusos. Primer mundo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> NATO Claims ‘Immunity’ to Serbian Lawsuits on Use of Depleted Uranium in 1999 Bombings - Daily Telegraph NZ
> 
> 
> The Western alliance spent 78 days bombing Yugoslavia in 1999, contaminating the Balkan nation with at least 15 tonnes of highly toxic depleted uranium (DU) munitions.
> ...




En vez de almacenar en depósitos subterráneos el combustible gastado de los reactores nucleares, se les ocurrió la genialidad de ahorrarse el trabajo de hacer los almacenes y esparcirlo por el mundo en la punta de sus misiles. ¡Qué inteligentes son, por dios!. Como siempre tienen alguna guerra o atentado que hacer... pues siempre hay ocasión de esparcir sano material radiactivo

Después nos encontramos con los niños de Faluya (Irak) con cáncer y el record de malformaciones congénitas: Las anomalías congénitas y el legado tóxico de la guerra - Viento Sur

Pero hay que darles la inmunidad para que sigan, generosamente, esparciendo uranio por el mundo.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y no olvides que la supremacia yanki eran los portaaviones
> 
> con los hipersonicos que tienen rusia y china es un tiro al pato



Desde el punto de vista militar es una derrota rusa el haber puesto los supersónicos sobre la mesa ahora, les era bastante más rentable no haberlos sacado y dejar que EEUU siga gastándose más de 100.000 millones anuales en mantener su flota de portaaviones. Ahora EEUU desarrollará también hipersónicos y algún tipo de contramedida contra los hipesónicos. Ya hay ideas con los dispositivos láser que se usan contra los drones.


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El colega lo intenta calmar porque se está jugando un tiro en la nuca por traidor, derrotista, desertor o lo que sea.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno en realidad Occidente si tiene materias primas y energía, las tiene en África, en Sudamérica, o en el Golfo Pérsico, y las tiene mientras pueda seguir robándolas impunemente, o lo que es lo mismo pagándolas con papelitos de colores cuyo valor se inventa.
> 
> Y si alguien duda de ese valor pues aquí traigo una flota de portaaviones que aseguran que estos papelitos valen lo que yo digo que valen.



Alma de cántaro, tan papelitos de colores son los euro/dólares como los rublos/yuanes. EEUU y Europa venden servicios y maquinaria de alto valor añadido, también recursos naturales. Lo que si es cierto es que el valor de lo que venden no explica el superior nivel de vida que se arrogan, pero en cualquier caso, EEUU si que vende cosas que otros no venden a precios muy competitivos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo he mirado y es el único que esta a tope




¿Dónde veis que está a 0% @alnitak y al 100% tú?

Vuelvo a decir que en AGSI+ pone que están al 31,51%.
Si tenéis mejor fuente que esa, pues compartid.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Por la forma en la que hablan están a un paso de amotinarse. Porque una cosa es negarse a luchar, otra es desertar, y esto suena a que como les aprieten un poco más se rebelan. Solo necesitan algún oficial que les apoye y se cepillan a todos los comisarios políticos que envíe Kiev.




y que habra despues ?? habra un gran cinturon de proteccion de kiev y que mas ?? empiezo a dudar de que haya mucho mas que quiers pelear... esto cada vez se parece mas a la guerra civil española

ahora estariamos subiendo por badajoz...

la zona de odessa seria el cantabrico .. una vez perdida esa zona ya solo es cuestion de tiempo

sobre que paso con madrid (kiev) kharkov ( barcelona) lvov ( valencia ) todos conocemos la historia


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Algunos os pensáis que los paises son tan tontos como para depender de otros en sus procesos fundamentales ... Los rusos fabrican para efectos militares sus propios chips, con sus propios sistemas operativos y no dependen nada más que de ellos mismos ...
> 
> 
> Un bonito ejemplo de alguien que no quiere enfrentarse con la verdad. Puedo sentir mayor o menor simpatia por Ucrania o por Rusia o soplarmela como me la sopla quien gane pero una cosa es eso y otra muy distinta es engañarte a tí mismo



Chisp para guiar misiles seguro que se fabrican los rusos, pero no los veo muy puestos en supercomputación, ni siquiera en computación doméstica, en este caso todo es con tecnología de EEUU.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Geolocalización de los soldados ukras que se retiraban de Severodonetsk


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> donde lo habras mirado... ojo que es subterraneo .. igual por eso no te has dado cuenta.... ademas como solo es el mas grande centroeuropa..
> 
> PorJonathan Tirone+Follow
> 27 mayo 2022, 10:28 CEST
> ...



Por ahí has puesto un link donde ponían la capacidad de almacenamiento y lo almacenado, ahí esta.

Alemania tiene más gas almacenado que Austria pero su capacidad total de almacenamiento esta a un tercio según el link que has puesto.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista militar es una derrota rusa el haber puesto los supersónicos sobre la mesa ahora, les era bastante más rentable no haberlos sacado y dejar que EEUU siga gastándose más de 100.000 millones anuales en mantener su flota de portaaviones. Ahora EEUU desarrollará también hipersónicos y algún tipo de contramedida contra los hipesónicos.* Ya hay ideas con los dispositivos láser que se usan contra los drones.*



Tu eres de letras, no?


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Dónde veis que está a 0% @alnitak y al 100% tú?
> 
> Vuelvo a decir que en AGSI+ pone que están al 31,51%.
> Si tenéis mejor fuente que esa, pues compartid.




me referia al deposito de Haidach en austria que es el mayor de centro europa , no a todo austria... en todo caso los funcionarios austriacos han comentado a bloomberg que nonquieren decir la verdad por seguridad nacional
pero que da igual que andan jodidos..


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Chisp para guiar misiles seguro que se fabrican los rusos, *pero no los veo muy puestos en supercomputación, ni siquiera en computación doméstica, en este caso todo es con tecnología de EEUU.*



Y qué ventaja real da éso a los yankis respecto a los rusos? Quiero decir .... eso se come (en el sentido de proporcionar una aplicación práctica) o es más bien crecepelo? Te aviso que me gano la vida con la informática.


----------



## JoséBatallas (29 May 2022)




----------



## Artedi (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Creo que Rusia debiera ofrecer opciones honrosas y "salvando la cara" a la fracción valiente y honorable del ejército ucraniano, que considero que es significativa. De momento todo indica que los prisioneros ucranianos son bien tratados. 

Lo más difícil de alcanzar la paz serán las cuestiones de orgullo.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Recibimiento a las tropas que vuelven a Kizlya Daguestan cerca de Chechenia, despues de haber luchado en lo que todavía se conoce como Ucrania.

Las mujeres llevan pañuelo en la cabeza y el fulano del bar no deja lugar a la duda.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y qué ventaja real da éso a los yankis respecto a los rusos? Quiero decir .... eso se come (en el sentido de proporcionar una aplicación práctica) o es más bien crecepelo? Te aviso que me gano la vida con la informática.



Una pista de lo avanzada que está una sociedad es la capacidad de cálculo de esta, que puede ser determinante para obtener la victoria. Imagínate que EEUU poseyera tecnología para desencriptar todas las comunicaciones rusas ... No es ciencia ficción, ya se hizo en la IIGM.

No se, para ganarte la vida con la informática parece que no estas puesto en eso de que "quien domine la informática dominará el mundo".


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se si ya ha salido




joder tio mejor no dar mucha difusion a esas imagenes que ya sabes que los sstanicos creen que la guerra es buena solo si ven disparos ucranianos... 
por cierto le estan durando a los rusos los proyectiles...


----------



## El-Mano (29 May 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso funciona perfectamente mientras hay recursos y energía, y de ambos Rusia tiene abundante. Se llama también 'economía de guerra', y es algo que ni Alemania ni Japón pudieron hacer funcionar en la 2ª Guerra Mundial por la sencilla razón de que no tenían ni lo uno ni lo otro accesible en abundancia.
> 
> Por cierto China tampoco los tiene en su territorio en cantidad suficiente para sostener una guerra al Imperio, y su acceso a tales recursos es fácilmente bloqueable por este.
> 
> ...



Muy buen análisis pero descuide usted que ya se encargan los rusos de guardar a su querida Siberia como oro en paño. No tocarán las manos de los anglos los recursos allí atesorados. Ni a nadie que se le ocurra la descabellada idea de robarle Siberia al Imperio Ruso podrá conseguir su objetivo.


----------



## pepinox (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recibimiento a las tropas que vuelven a Kizlya Daguestan cerca de Chechenia, despues de haber luchado en lo que todavía se conoce como Ucrania.
> 
> Las mujeres llevan pañuelo en la cabeza y el fulano del bar no deja lugar a la duda.



El soldado de infantería CHECHENO, probablemente la fuerza personal sobre el terreno más eficaz en lo militar a día de hoy.


----------



## delhierro (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una pista de lo avanzada que está una sociedad es la capacidad de cálculo de esta, que puede ser determinante para obtener la victoria. Imagínate que EEUU poseyera tecnología para desencriptar todas las comunicaciones rusas ... No es ciencia ficción, ya se hizo en la IIGM.
> 
> No se, para ganarte la vida con la informática parece que no estas puesto en eso de que "quien domine la informática dominará el mundo".



Estas confundiendo la "venta" de la informtica, vamos el rollete en lo que los anglos son maestros. Con la parte "dura" de la ciencia. Te aseguro que en motores, fisica, programación , comunicaciones , matematicas, etc.. los rusos son punteros. Eso si no vendieron el tweeter, o amazon, no confundas.

Cuando aquí hay gente de dice que los misiles son paco, o son fanaticos o son idiotas. Algunos de esos misiles son futuristas , y lo que es más triste para los rusos, parte de ellos estaban diseñados por la URSS . Cuando cayo, hubo un verdadero saqueo de ideas, proyectos, ingenieros en muchisimos campos. Les falto visión, venderlo, hacer que es sistema dependiera más de los de abajo y poruqe no decirlo ser duros a veces. Pero no les faltaron valor , ni conocimientos.

Son serios, pensaron que los anglos tambien. JAJA, parece que estan espabilando.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recibimiento a las tropas que vuelven a Kizlya Daguestan cerca de Chechenia, despues de haber luchado en lo que todavía se conoce como Ucrania.
> 
> Las mujeres llevan pañuelo en la cabeza y el fulano del bar no deja lugar a la duda.




Las mujeres jóvenes no lo llevan y no he visto al fulano del bar, ¿dónde está el bar?


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

Aquí habla de gasolina, no de gas . en Ingles suele utilizarse el nombre de gas para la gasolina, y están con las reservas de gasolina al 30% y el deposito de gasolina de Haidach esta vacío.









Austria Devises Emergency Plan To Reduce Russian Gas Dependency & More Breaking News - 123 hindinews


Russia-Ukraine War: Austrian gasoline storage is at 26% capability with objective to succeed in 80%. (Representational)




123hindinews.com





,,,
Russia-Ukraine War: Austrian gasoline storage is at 26% capability with objective to succeed in 80%. (Representational) 
...
For the primary time, the federal government will construct a strategic reserve with non-Russian *gasoline* accessible to all industries, which might cowl complete consumption for 2 months within the winter.

It can even bar storage services from remaining empty.

Storage services of Russian vitality big Gazprom in Haidach, close to Salzburg, are empty.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recibimiento a las tropas que vuelven a Kizlya Daguestan cerca de Chechenia, despues de haber luchado en lo que todavía se conoce como Ucrania.
> 
> Las mujeres llevan pañuelo en la cabeza y el fulano del bar no deja lugar a la duda.




los rusos rotando tropas .... se preprsn para una guerra larga de desgaste... y si les tocan los cojones un nuke pequeño y a ver quien los tiene mas grandes


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Dice Von der Leyen que Europa debe seguir comprando petróleo a Rusia, como medida para joder a Putin, porque así este no se lo podrá vender a otros Países obteniendo beneficios.
> 
> Esta medida, sin duda, pondrá a Putin contra las cuerdas, está perdido. Jaque mate Valadimir



Putin respecto a la tonta ésta es como Alí- Cassius Clay cuando peleaba contra rivales nivel saco de patatas


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

por cierto hoy falopensky ha ido a kharkov... si ha salido de kiev... y ha despedido o encarcelado al jefe del SBU . el kgb del oblast...

este se pasa el dia despidiendo gente...


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estas confundiendo la "venta" de la informtica, vamos el rollete en lo que los anglos son maestros. Con la parte "dura" de la ciencia. Te aseguro que en motores, fisica, programación , comunicaciones , matematicas, etc.. los rusos son punteros. Eso si no vendieron el tweeter, o amazon, no confundas.
> 
> Cuando aquí hay gente de dice que los misiles son paco, o son fanaticos o son idiotas. Algunos de esos misiles son futuristas , y lo que es más triste para los rusos, parte de ellos estaban diseñados por la URSS . Cuando cayo, hubo un verdadero saqueo de ideas, proyectos, ingenieros en muchisimos campos. Les falto visión, venderlo, hacer que es sistema dependiera más de los de abajo y poruqe no decirlo ser duros a veces. Pero no les faltaron valor , ni conocimientos.
> 
> Son serios, pensaron que los anglos tambien. JAJA, parece que estan espabilando.




En cuanto a la informática y las tecnológicas, es cierto que los dueños y directivos de las empresas son anglos, algunos titulados en el MIT o Stanford, pero los cerebritos pensantes son en su mayoría chinos e indios. 
Y bastantes de ellos, una vez puestos al día, han vuelto a China e India con la lección aprendida a liderar empresas tecnológicas de sus países de origen. 
Huawei no surgió de los anglos ni se mantiene gracias a los anglos precisamente.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

india envia medicinas a rusia .... 

Welcome to the new reality

India has sent medical supplies to Russia to assist Russian forces.

Large shipment of humanitarian aid including drugs manufactured in India.


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

Austrian Chancellor Karl Nehammer was threatening to seize the Haidach underground storage facility from Russia’s Gazprom. This vault is the largest in Austria. Looks like some people can only learn the lessons the hard way . Arrogance and bullying always ends in tears .


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> El soldado de infantería CHECHENO, probablemente la fuerza personal sobre el terreno más eficaz en lo militar a día de hoy.



Son de Daguestán, en el Caúcaso.

En el mapa aparece la ciudad del video, Kizlyar, pegadita a Chechenia


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una pista de lo avanzada que está una sociedad es la capacidad de cálculo de esta, que puede ser determinante para obtener la victoria. Imagínate que EEUU poseyera tecnología para desencriptar todas las comunicaciones rusas ... No es ciencia ficción, ya se hizo en la IIGM.



Tu ves muchas películas de hackers .... Ahora mismo la única forma de descifrar una comunicación sobre, por ejemplo, OpenVPN cifrado con AES256 es inflar a hostias al que tiene el certificado para que te lo de. Y la cosa seguirá así durante muchos y mucho años. No estamos en 1940 con unos cifrados de juguete. De verdad os tragais toda esa propaganda de la computación cuántica y la "estupidez artificial"?  



> No se, para ganarte la vida con la informática parece que no estas puesto en eso de que "*quien domine la informática dominará el mundo*".



Eso son chorradas. Te lo dije hace tiempo y te lo vuelvo a decir: los soviéticos, en 1980 con un procesador ruso de mierda, despegaron y aterrizaron un Buran (la versión soviética del transbordador espacial yanki) sin intervención humana. Sin control humano remoto. Solo un ordenador a bordo controlando. Algo que no ha vuelto a hacer nadie. Para qué han servido 40 años de Intel y Nvidia? Te lo digo: para el metaverso, las gafas VR y monitorizar tus hábitos de consumo .... 

Con todo lo que te parezca a ti, de 1980 a hoy no ha habido un avance significativo en la ciencia informática.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Este tipo de noticias no se si son broma sarcasmo o que



Sobre todo cuando la tipa lleva dos meses haciendo todo lo posible para que aumentar las sanciones aunque eso nos lleve a la ruina...Y ahora se da cuenta que no iba a funcionar de todas formas.


----------



## vettonio (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Las mujeres jóvenes no lo llevan y no he visto al fulano del bar, ¿dónde está el bar?




Al·lahu-àkbar


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)

¿Quién es el único que ha resuelto uno de los problemas de milenio, no hablo de un siglo sino de un milenio?¿Quien renuncio a la medalla Fields equivalente al nobel pero en matemáticas?¿Quien rechazo el premio de 1 millón de dólares por resolver uno de los problemas del milenio?

La respuesta en Spoiler:


Spoiler: Problema resuelto


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

igual rusia deja de pagar.. mas es por joder pprque 100 kilos...los saca putin de la caja fuerte de su habitacion...

MOSCÚ, 29 de mayo - RIA Novosti. Bloomberg afirma que los tenedores de eurobonos rusos supuestamente aún no han recibido pagos por un monto de alrededor de $ 100 millones, por lo que supuestamente Rusia podría incumplir con el servicio de la deuda externa si los fondos transferidos no llegan a los tenedores de papeles dentro de los 30 días.
El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia transfirió fondos por adelantado para el pago de cupones de dos emisiones de eurobonos soberanos con vencimiento en 2026 y 2036 en dólares y euros, que vencen el 27 de mayo. El agente pagador, el National Settlement Depository, recibió fondos para pagar los ingresos de los eurobonos rusos con vencimiento en 2026 por un monto de USD 71,25 millones y con vencimiento en 2036 por un monto de EUR 26,5 millones.


----------



## clapham5 (29 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Alma de cántaro, tan papelitos de colores son los euro/dólares como los rublos/yuanes. EEUU y Europa venden servicios y maquinaria de alto valor añadido, también recursos naturales. Lo que si es cierto es que el valor de lo que venden *no explica el superior nivel de vida que se arrogan*, pero en cualquier caso, EEUU si que vende cosas que otros no venden a precios muy competitivos.



El clapham te lo explica . No es gratis  te costara un ZANK
El superior nivel de vida de Occidente se explica porque Occidente tiene una capacidad de endeudamiento ilimitada . Y el III mundo no 
Si Cuba pudiera endeudarse como puede endeudarse Espana ( 56 mil $ por cabeza ) su nivel de vida seria mayor 
Cuanto mayor sea la deuda mayor sera el nivel de vida . 
Japon 256 % PIB , Italia 154 % PIB , EE UU 133 % PIB . MAYOR ENDEUDAMIENTO = MENOR SOBERANIA 
La deuda externa de Rusia es de 270 mil millones de dolares ( 17 % del PIB ) 
Si Rusia estuviera endeudada al 133 % del PIB ( como EE UU ) el nivel de vida de los rusos seria 8 veces mayor .
El " alto valor anadido " de los productos occidentales es " valor subjetivo " . 
La gente compra marcas occidentales por una cuestion de estatus social , no por que sean mejores 
La principal fuente de divisas de Cuba no es la exportacion de materias primas , ni el turismo . Es la venta de servicios medicos .
EE UU vende servicios . UK vende servicios , Suiza vende servicios .


----------



## alfonbass (29 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Macho ws que leerte cansa.Solo habla de tí y de tu deseo de libertad y transparencia. Tus opiniones las.sabemos al dedillo y a diario



Bien entonces, no?


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *La censura de youtube es brutal...!!* a todo lo que favorece a rusia o contradiga la narrativa gUSAna, de los malo que es rusia... Te dejan pasar los primeros comentarios pero una vez que te detectan. te bloquean... es decir tus comentarios ya no aparecen al público en general....



*The Good Censor marzo 2018* = *Alphabet, Inc.* (Google y sus ramificaciones, YouTube, Google Maps, Gmail, Google Drive, Google Chrome, Google Earth, Android, Chrome OS, Nexus, Chromebook, Chromecast, Google Pixel, etc...).
The Good Censor


----------



## alfonbass (29 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahhh ... El problema son los estados que tienen una misma persona en el poder durante 20 años?? Habla usted de las monarquias arabes que son aliadas nuestras y a las que suministramos armas sin problemas?? El problema de Rusia no es Putin, si Putin se plegará a lo que le piden o a lo que se necesita podria gobernar cien años más y le comerían la polla todos los presidentes USA sin poner ni colorados .. El problema es que Rusia al querer tener un papel en este juego de relaciones internacionales molesta y hay que quitarselo de en medio. Una rusia pobre sin capacidad de intervenir deja las manos libres a la OTAN para seguir haciendo democratizaciones allí donde interese.



Solo tienes que mirar los datos de un salario medio en Rusia, llega tu a conclusiones, no te voiy a decir nada...
El problema si es un tio que lleve 20 años en el poder, efectivamente, y eso ocurre tanto en las "monarquias arabes, como men otros países, y ex lo que se debería evitar, más que nada, porque a la gente, tiene la manía de querer ser libre y tomar decisiones, además de que a las personas...oye, que les gusta comer y esas cosas...no sé qué tendrá de raro, eh....


----------



## Salamandra (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> igual rusia deja de pagar.. mas es por joder pprque 100 kilos...los saca putin de la caja fuerte de su habitacion...
> 
> MOSCÚ, 29 de mayo - RIA Novosti. Bloomberg afirma que los tenedores de eurobonos rusos supuestamente aún no han recibido pagos por un monto de alrededor de $ 100 millones, por lo que supuestamente Rusia podría incumplir con el servicio de la deuda externa si los fondos transferidos no llegan a los tenedores de papeles dentro de los 30 días.
> El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia transfirió fondos por adelantado para el pago de cupones de dos emisiones de eurobonos soberanos con vencimiento en 2026 y 2036 en dólares y euros, que vencen el 27 de mayo. El agente pagador, el National Settlement Depository, recibió fondos para pagar los ingresos de los eurobonos rusos con vencimiento en 2026 por un monto de USD 71,25 millones y con vencimiento en 2036 por un monto de EUR 26,5 millones.



El problema es que Rusia si aprovisionó los fondos ¿Que pasa con ellos? ¿Si no sirven para pagar los recupera?.

Yo lo que no puedo entender que no pueda haber nadie independiente en el mundo con capacidad de pagar la deuda en su nombre sin miedo a contrasanciones porque ganas de gobiernos e instituciones con ganas de ganar una comisión o un favor debe haber a miles.

El imperio de las mentiras que lo llamó Putin ¿no? Ahora en falso default.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Solo tienes que mirar los datos de un salario medio en Rusia, llega tu a conclusiones, no te voiy a decir nada...
> El problema si es un tio que lleve 20 años en el poder, efectivamente, y eso ocurre tanto en las "monarquias arabes, como men otros países, y ex lo que se debería evitar, más que nada, porque a la gente, tiene la manía de querer ser libre y tomar decisiones, además de que a las personas...oye, que les gusta comer y esas cosas...no sé qué tendrá de raro, eh....



Pero el problema es que mientras el arabe se preste a tu juego no molesta lo que haga pero en el momento en que se salga del tiesto le frien a misiles o le montan una revolución festiva primaveral y lo mismo al ruso. Las democracias occidentales basan su riqueza en el chantaje al resto.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 May 2022)




----------



## Pepejosé (29 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> No se si ya ha salido



¡Impresionante!
Fijaros en el tejado gris del edificio alto de la izquierda, se ve a posible/es francotirador/es corriendo a la desesperada hacia lo que podría ser una especie de parapeto, ¡lo tienen claro!


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

a ver los ukros amenazan con cortar el oleoducto de oil ( petroleo) hacia hungria

se llama DRUZHBA

si lo hacen entiendo que hungria atacaria ucrania


----------



## Pepejosé (29 May 2022)

Video en el que se ve a soldados rusos jugándose la vida para socorrer a un compañero herido.
Así es como se ganan las guerras, no usando a los civiles de escudos humanos como hacen otros.


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> - Almacenes gas 27-5 al 46%
> 
> ...



AGSI+ - Gas Infrastructure Europe


----------



## la mano negra (29 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Menudos HUEVAZOS para soltar semejantes mentiras (y sé de buena tinta que lo son)
> 
> _*Las sanciones a Rusia no tienen conexión con la crisis alimentaria mundial que se está desarrollando. La única razón de la escasez, el aumento de los precios y la amenaza del hambre es que el ejército ruso bloquea físicamente 22 millones de toneladas de exportaciones de alimentos ucranianos en nuestros puertos marítimos. Exige a Moscú que ponga fin al bloqueo.*
> _



¡ Qué canallas que son ! ¡ Mienten como bellacos y no tienen reparos ningunos en hacerlo !


----------



## alnitak (29 May 2022)

jajjaa...


----------



## Martok (29 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El otanico follayankees YAGO hoy dormirá en la taza del Water , su diarrea ya no es sólo mental.
> 
> Ja ja ja



No conocéis al pringado hombre pez. Si Yago es un cuñado de nivel epico, el cabeza pez es nivel Dios.


----------



## Oso Polar (29 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El plan de Franco era liquidar a las mejores fuerzas enemigas que las tenía fijadas y sin movilidad y el plan ruso parece idéntico, por el contrario el plan republicano en la GC era algo así como hay que aguantar x tiempo hasta que empiece la guerra en Europa y entonces los aliados "nos ayudarán"...y a los ukras les han dicho que tienen que aguantar x tiempo.... porque los rusos "se vendrán abajo " (porque lo ha dicho alguna "cabeza pensante" occidental ... )....
> 
> O sea por un lado tenemos planes mas realistas basados en objetivos concretos....."te tengo aquí quieto que no te puedes mover y te voy a machacar con todo"...y por otro planes con demasiados condicionantes...."si resistimos (no se sabe cuanto tiempo) vendrán los aliados con ayuda.., el ejército ruso "se hundirá".....o alguien matará a Putin.
> 
> Tampoco vale tener un plan muy claro y concreto sin los medios para llevarlo a cabo. Durante la operación Barbarroja , una vez fracasado el asalto sobre Moscú, Jistler y el OKH tenían claro que sus objetivos principales estaban en el sur ( el Cáucaso y Stalingrado/corte del Volga)...pero se fueron a por ellos sin reforzar el grupo de ejércitos sur, simplemente dividiendo las fuerzas.



OT:

Los planes de Hitler en la Operación Barbarroja eran claros tomar el sur de Rusia (Ucrania y el Cáucaso), sin embargo el OKH y especialmente su jefe F. Hadler que desvío recursos al esfuerzo para tomar Moscú. Sin embargo toda la operación estaba destinada al fracaso como consecuencia de abrir un segundo frente sin haber derrotado y ocupado las islas del Imperio Británico.


----------



## LIRDISM (29 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explica . No es gratis  te costara un ZANK
> El superior nivel de vida de Occidente se explica porque Occidente tiene una capacidad de endeudamiento ilimitada . Y el III mundo no
> Si Cuba pudiera endeudarse como puede endeudarse Espana ( 56 mil $ por cabeza ) su nivel de vida seria mayor
> Cuanto mayor sea la deuda mayor sera el nivel de vida .
> ...



Hasta hace dos días Europa no estaba tan endeudada, España tenia el 30% y fue empezar la crisis del 2008 y todo se disparó pero las deudas hay que devolverlas y Europa no tenía problemas de momento porque es el BCE avalada con toda la riqueza de Europa la que rescata los países europeos que están en default , además con un problema de pensiones muy grave, que por ejemplo en España, en solo 10 años se han casi duplicado. USA al ser el país con la principal moneda financiera su emisión de dinero está avalada por las operaciones económicas que se hacen en dólares en el mundo y la inflación prácticamente la exportan pero han emitido tantos dólares con la excusa de la falsa pandemia, sobre todo Biden (creo que hecho a posta para perjudicar a Europa o crear conflictos) que hasta a EEUU le ha llegado inflación y es justamente la inflación , la que va a hacer que toda esa losa de deuda que tienen las economías occidentales, no se pueda contener, nos vamos a dar una hostia que nunca hemos vivido. Nadie se puede endeudar tanto y no tener problemas, Japón lleva desde los 70 en estanflación y no se ha recuperado, lo mismo que nos pasará pero Japón tienen el colchón de ser un país muy productivo y la deuda se la compran los japoneses sobre todo pero que productividad tiene Europa si cada vez hay menos industria, menos energía, menos gente cualificada de verdad y sobre todo sin experiencia, como vas a contener está inflación devora ahorros si cada vez tenemos más desierto, un desierto que tiene mucha culpa Alemania pero que tiene que intentar regar para que su economía no colapse y tenga compradores y lo que le pase a Alemania o a EEUU va a afectar a toda la UE.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> donde lo habras mirado... ojo que es subterraneo .. igual por eso no te has dado cuenta.... ademas como solo es el mas grande centroeuropa..
> 
> PorJonathan Tirone+Follow
> 27 mayo 2022, 10:28 CEST
> ...



Buen aporte, me lo llevo al jilo del gas y te cito


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 May 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Hasta hace dos días Europa no estaba tan endeudada, España tenia el 30% y fue empezar la crisis del 2008 y todo se disparó pero las deudas hay que devolverlas y Europa no tenía problemas de momento porque es el BCE avalada con toda la riqueza de Europa la que rescata los países europeos que están en default , además con un problema de pensiones muy grave, que por ejemplo en España, en solo 10 años se han casi duplicado. USA al ser el país con la principal moneda financiera su emisión de dinero está avalada por las operaciones económicas que se hacen en dólares en el mundo y la inflación prácticamente la exportan pero han emitido tantos dólares con la excusa de la falsa pandemia, sobre todo Biden (creo que hecho a posta para perjudicar a Europa o crear conflictos) que hasta a EEUU le ha llegado inflación y es justamente la inflación , la que va a hacer que toda esa losa de deuda que tienen las economías occidentales, no se pueda contener, nos vamos a dar una hostia que nunca hemos vivido. Nadie se puede endeudar tanto y no tener problemas, Japón lleva desde los 70 en estanflación y no se ha recuperado, lo mismo que nos pasará pero Japón tienen el colchón de ser un país muy productivo y la deuda se la compran los japoneses sobre todo pero que productividad tiene Europa si cada vez hay menos industria, menos energía, menos gente cualificada de verdad y sobre todo sin experiencia, como vas a contener está inflación devora ahorros si cada vez tenemos más desierto, un desierto que tiene mucha culpa Alemania pero que tiene que intentar regar para que su economía no colapse y tenga compradores y lo que le pase a Alemania o a EEUU va a afectar a toda la UE.



La solución es, como dicen los rojos, importar más esclavos negros para que nos paguen las pensiones.


----------



## Oso Polar (29 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estoy un poco harto de las alabanzas a Franco como genio militar.
> Si no hubiese contado con el apoyo, a tiempo completo de la Condor y la Legionaria, hubiéramos visto.
> Los mejores aviones de guerra en aquella época, que meses mas tarde estarían a puntito de acabar con los anglos, ensayando sus tácticas.
> 
> Ni el paso del Estrecho, coño ya.



Te cito que si los republicanos hubieran tenido el mismo material italiano y alemán que Franco y los nacionales el soviético, el resultado hubiera sido el mismo, la derrota total republicana.


----------



## kelden (29 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La solución es, como dicen los rojos, importar más esclavos negros para que nos paguen las pensiones.



No ... la solución es ponerte a ti a coger fresas como un hijoputa de sol a sol por 10 € diarios .....


----------



## NPI (29 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> En vez de almacenar en depósitos subterráneos el combustible gastado de los reactores nucleares, se les ocurrió la genialidad de ahorrarse el trabajo de hacer los almacenes y esparcirlo por el mundo en la punta de sus misiles. ¡Qué inteligentes son, por dios!. Como siempre tienen alguna guerra o atentado que hacer... pues siempre hay ocasión de esparcir sano material radiactivo
> 
> Después nos encontramos con los niños de Faluya (Irak) con cáncer y el record de malformaciones congénitas: Las anomalías congénitas y el legado tóxico de la guerra - Viento Sur
> 
> Pero hay que darles la inmunidad para que sigan, generosamente, esparciendo uranio por el mundo.



Bardenas Reales de Navarra está plagado de uranio enriquecido por cortesía de las FFAA de España y de sus proveedores las FFAA de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Martok (29 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El lado #Russian un clip, donde mostraban el trabajo de un regimiento de reparación reparan el equipo militar y lo prueban antes de enviarlo de regreso al frente



Que bueno haciendo trompos con los tanques


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (29 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No ... la solución es ponerte a ti a coger fresas como un hijoputa de sol a sol por 10 € diarios .....



Tú no te quejes que eres un privilegiado.


----------



## Martok (29 May 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Para mí quien más pierde en estos momentos y por orden es:
> 
> 1. Ucrania. Por razones obvias
> *2. Rusia. Al meterte en una guerra, sí o sí, tienes que meter recursos.*
> ...



A Rusia le he esta saliendo gratis solo con los ingresos del gas y se va quedar con toda la riqueza y potencial de los terriorios anexionados.


----------



## ussser (29 May 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Todos los días, el ukrovermacht pierde alrededor de 400-600 de sus soldados, muertos, capturados o desertores ...



Cuando empezó esto, amigos y familiares no entendían que yo pidiera la rendición de Ucrania.

Esas cifras son una salvajada.


----------



## Teuro (29 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estas confundiendo la "venta" de la informtica, vamos el rollete en lo que los anglos son maestros. Con la parte "dura" de la ciencia. Te aseguro que en motores, fisica, programación , comunicaciones , matematicas, etc.. los rusos son punteros. Eso si no vendieron el tweeter, o amazon, no confundas.
> 
> Cuando aquí hay gente de dice que los misiles son paco, o son fanaticos o son idiotas. Algunos de esos misiles son futuristas , y lo que es más triste para los rusos, parte de ellos estaban diseñados por la URSS . Cuando cayo, hubo un verdadero saqueo de ideas, proyectos, ingenieros en muchisimos campos. Les falto visión, venderlo, hacer que es sistema dependiera más de los de abajo y poruqe no decirlo ser duros a veces. Pero no les faltaron valor , ni conocimientos.
> 
> Son serios, pensaron que los anglos tambien. JAJA, parece que estan espabilando.



La paradoja del mercado: Si fueran lo mejor de lo mejor dominarían el mercado, y eso no ocurre. No dudo que el nivel de "excelencia" ruso es bueno, pero en buena parte a su poderío demográfico. Supongo que una España con 140 millones de personas tendría un nivel científico quizás superior al de Alemania o Suiza.


----------



## Oso Polar (30 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Saber buscar buenos aliados y "hacerse con/formar parte de" las unidades de élite del ejercito español es un mérito no una escusa. El tio era un fenómeno. Lo que consiguió entre 1939 y 1975 solamente se puede equiparar a lo que consiguió la China Post Deng Chao Ping con un sistema político-económico muy similar. La pena de España es que la izquierda nunca haya sabido reconocer que Franco ha sido el dirigente más cercano a sus tesis económicas y tratar de buscar en ello un punto de confraternidad entre rojos y nacionales para construir una España mejor y más fuerte.
> 
> Lo que el FSB y los Gobiernos de Putin han hecho de maravilla en Rusia cuidando y alabando lo mejor de la Unión Sovietica, la historia imperial Zarista y la incorporación de la economía de mercado no se ha podido hacer en España por ser esta una Colonia Yankee a la que no se le ha permitido el más mínimo fervor patriótico. Es normal por otro lado, en la medida que Francia, UK, Alemania y EEUU están sumamente interesados en evitar dicho resurgimiento patriótico.
> 
> El día que España realmente consiga cicatrizar las heridas de la Guerra Civil y se utilicen las mejores gestas de ambos bandos como símbolos de la grandeza de nuestro país en lugar de usar lo peor de ambos bandos para destruir nuestra unidad nacional, tendremos un primer paso realizado en la dirección correcta. Repito... solo hay que ver como el FSB ha conseguido mezclar al ZAR y la URSS en un mismo equipo "RUSIA".



Encuentras en muchos lugares de Rusia imágenes de URSS, Nicolás II y de la Iglesia Ortodoxa que representan la trinidad rusa Dios, Imperio y Victoria


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La paradoja del mercado: Si fueran lo mejor de lo mejor dominarían el mercado, y eso no ocurre. No dudo que el nivel de "excelencia" ruso es bueno, pero en buena parte a su poderío demográfico. Supongo que una España con 140 millones de personas tendría un nivel científico quizás superior al de Alemania o Suiza.



No digas bobadas. Contraejemplo: McDonald's vende infinitamente más que Arzak. Para que lo entiendas .... tu, a nivel informático, te estás jartando de hamburguesas yankis.


----------



## Eslacaña (30 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A Rusia le he esta saliendo gratis solo con los ingresos del gas y se va quedar con toda la riqueza y potencial de los terriorios anexionados.



Hombre, gratis, gratis va a ser que no. Quieras o no, recursos te come. Menos que lo que inicialmente parecía, pues sí, pero llevar te lleva.


----------



## Epicii (30 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Alguien sabe que modelo es ese rifle antimaterial?


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explica . No es gratis  te costara un ZANK
> El superior nivel de vida de Occidente se explica porque Occidente tiene una capacidad de endeudamiento ilimitada . Y el III mundo no
> Si Cuba pudiera endeudarse como puede endeudarse Espana ( 56 mil $ por cabeza ) su nivel de vida seria mayor
> Cuanto mayor sea la deuda mayor sera el nivel de vida .
> ...



Ahora va a resultar que las tecnológicas, farmaceúticas, industriales, químicas, tecnologías agrícolas, biotecnologías, aeronáutuca, renovables, transporte, etc. Son materias que cualqueir país podría desarrollar y que son producto del endeudamiento del país. Joder, siendo este foro y habiendo España pasado de una deuda del 35% del PIB al 120% en 15 años debemos de estar a punto de colonizar Marte.

PD: Los Thanks mios son muy cotizados, a pesar de ser un "veterano" del canal, creo recordar, que por el 2018 alguien me preguntó a quién había "regalado" los 3 thanks que llevaba dados en aquella época.


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explica . No es gratis  te costara un ZANK
> El superior nivel de vida de Occidente se explica porque Occidente tiene una capacidad de endeudamiento ilimitada . Y el III mundo no
> Si Cuba pudiera endeudarse como puede endeudarse Espana ( 56 mil $ por cabeza ) su nivel de vida seria mayor
> Cuanto mayor sea la deuda mayor sera el nivel de vida .
> ...



No tiene nada que ver
Por una parte, las economías "occidentales" se sustentan en una deuda, pero al menos, la capacidad de los ciudadanos hace que, más o menos el estado "salga adelante", aun a costa de parasitar al ciudadano.
Por otro lado, en países como Cuba, lo que ocurre es que el nivel de parasitismo que ha creado el estado con el ciudadano, hace imposible cualquier movimiento de este, no tiene nada que ver con deuda o no, si esos países no tuvieran ningún tipo de deuda...su nivel económico sería muy similar,
El nivel de vida de un país se debe medir si la mayor parte de la población puede crear negocio o no, si es no, es una puta mierda


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> La solución es, como dicen los rojos, importar más esclavos negros para que nos paguen las pensiones.



Claro, cuando no puedes pagar un préstamo lo más inteligente es pedir otro para pagar el primero y así sucesivamente. En la próxima estafa piramidal, para que no colapse, el secreto es encontrar cada vez más pardillos para que siga creciendo la base de la pirámide.


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Saluden a los microchips, que se van. Prueben meterle a la chatarra un microchecheno. 
Jajajaja qué plan.


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Cuando empezó esto, amigos y familiares no entendían que yo pidiera la rendición de Ucrania.
> 
> Esas cifras son una salvajada.



¿Y ahora lo entienden? 
El rebaño es duro de mollera....


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

Europa está gobernada por sicarios de los enemigos . Estoy convencido que lo que han inyectado es un tipo de droga permanente para que los europeos se dejen exterminar y les parezca normal.

Estoy deseando que impongan la vacuna de la viruela del mono para no ponérmela tampoco.

Malditos hijos de puta criminales . Los mismos que han entregado miles de millones de dinero público y a sus jefes de las farmacéuticas ahora se los entregan a sus jefes los fabricantes de armas . Endeudando a países como España por generaciones !

Los que tanto les preocupaba que muriesen viejos de 90 años porque la vida se acaba , ahora envían armas genocidas para asesinar a chavales jóvenes y sanos para meternos en una guerra con Rusia , China , Irak y todos los que se alíen con ellos.

Si somos conscientes de que Rusia ha dado la cara como enemigos de Ucrania y está arrasando ese país ¿ por qué nadie supone que los países Europeos están siendo atacados ? ¿ cuánto hizo Rusia para desestabilizar a Ucrania hasta que sonó la primera bomba ?

¿ cuántos ataques de ingeniería social podremos soportar más ? 

¿ cómo es posible que los mismos que dicen que los rusos son enemigos de los ucranianos llenen a Europa de millones de moros y negros enemigos ancestrales de los europeos y cristianos ? ¿ acaso nadie ve en todo esto un expansionismo musulmán de libro ? 

Para los que su mente sólo es receptiva para los partidos de fútbol y los videojuegos la camiseta del Madrid indica quienes son los jefes. 
¿ Acaso no ha sorprendido el recibimiento apoteósico al gran jefe el emir de Qatar . 

Sólo han necesitado sobornar a los políticos clave para el control de todas las instituciones . 
Hemos visto en estos dos años de " coronavirus " lo fácil que es dominar a millones de personas simplemente ordenándolo . 

*Europa está perdida porque nadie se defiende. Millones de moros y negros en edad militar sin ningún tipo de documentación que alguien ha traído y financia están deseando que les den la señal. *

La gran sorpresa llegará en menos de 10 años cuando todas las europeas lleguen a la menopausia al unísono sin haber tenido hijos.


*Ya es demasiado tarde. *Aunque se pusieran a parir todas las treintañeras ( algo que no va a suceder ) tendrían que tener un mínimo de 3 hijos para reemplazar a sus padres e igualar el número de europeos que además es una ínfima proporción entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta.

Sería necesario 3 hijos por mujer para compensar a los gays y lesbianas y personas estériles ...

dicho lo cual la próxima generación de europeos serán todos de origen musulmán y el gran reemplazo habrá funcionado con éxito con sólo dos bombas de ingeniería social :

- el feminismo
- la bomba gay ( que es hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma promiscua y estéril como los gays )


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Video en el que se ve a soldados rusos jugándose la vida para socorrer a un compañero herido.
> Así es como se ganan las guerras, no usando a los civiles de escudos humanos como hacen otros.



Madre mía no es viejo ese video ni ná! 
Puede que así se ganen las guerras, pero esto no es una guerra, sino una operacihón expecial. Fíajte que país más paco es cochinorrusia que ni siquiera saben llamar por su nombre al jardín en el que se han metido.


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Quién es el único que ha resuelto uno de los problemas de milenio, no hablo de un siglo sino de un milenio?¿Quien renuncio a la medalla Fields equivalente al nobel pero en matemáticas?¿Quien rechazo el premio de 1 millón de dólares por resolver uno de los problemas del milenio?
> 
> La respuesta en Spoiler:
> 
> ...



No abro spoiler. Pero, es judío?


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero el problema es que mientras el arabe se preste a tu juego no molesta lo que haga pero en el momento en que se salga del tiesto le frien a misiles o le montan una revolución festiva primaveral y lo mismo al ruso. Las democracias occidentales basan su riqueza en el chantaje al resto.



Hombre, si alguien no me molesta, no voy a ir corriendo detrás de él, no tiene sentido, pero al final esos estados siempre terminan molestando, bien por permitir terrorismo, que luego se exporta a Europa, bien por otras cosas, pero vamos, es lógico quejarse cuando alguien te molesta, no le veo nada raro
Las democracias occidentales basan su riqueza en sus ciudadanos y en su capacidad de crear negocio, no de otra cosa, eso sí, es la única opción que tienen de seguir vivas, eso te lo aseguro, aún no se ha inventado el "vivir del aire", y mucho menos "vivir como viven los políticos"
Lo que jode es ver a Rusia, con una cultura europea, y ver como no hay oposición ni prácticamente debate sobre ninguna cuestión, eso, a mi me da pena, es imposible que 3 o 4 personas estén de acuerdo, pues 140 millones....pues es una lastima


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 May 2022)

Edito para decir que no tengo claro si estos vídeos son de Ucrania o de ataques de drones de Azerbayan en Nagorno Kharabaj.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 May 2022)

Eso es una parrilla antimisiles como dios manda, y no los tendederos que les ponen los cochinos a sus tanques agarraos con cinta aislante.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No digas bobadas. Contraejemplo: McDonald's vende infinitamente más que Arzak. Para que lo entiendas .... tu, a nivel informático, te estás jartando de hamburguesas yankis.



Claro, y por eso toda la "excelencia" mundial se da hostias por ir a trabajar a Moscú o Múrmansk en vez de ir al deprimente "Silicon Valley" o alguna decadente empresa en China.

Y respecto al nivel informático, supongo que las fast-food yanki que todos los informáticos aprenden es basura comparada con el caviar ruso de Arzak. Estoy seguro que en Rusia nadie trabaja con mierdas como C, Phyton, java, javascript, y demás "fast-food" y cagarros siliconvallescos, y que el sistema operativo "Dimitri 18" lleva décadas de adelanto frente a los usanos.


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Urgente, directamente desde el Kremlin: Putin permite que el personal se autoperciba "microchip".


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo, vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.


----------



## El-Mano (30 May 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (30 May 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> La massmierda diaria proporcionada por liveuamap, todo firmado por el estado mayor de los ucros y a nadie le chirría, nos toman por gilipollas



Livemap, a los pocos días siempre tiene que rectificar sus mapas. Los de siempre.


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo, vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.



Yendo a lo básico, me pregunto cuando quiera exportar granos y Monsanto le meta un block en los pagos...


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo, vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.



Eso como Italia , España o cualquier país Europeo proNATO.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, y por eso toda la "excelencia" mundial se da hostias por ir a trabajar a Moscú o Múrmansk en vez de ir al deprimente "Silicon Valley" o alguna decadente empresa en China.
> 
> Y respecto al nivel informático, supongo que las fast-food yanki que todos los informáticos aprenden es basura comparada con el caviar ruso de Arzak. Estoy seguro que en Rusia nadie trabaja con mierdas como C, Phyton, java, javascript, y demás "fast-food" y cagarros siliconvallescos, y que el sistema operativo "Dimitri 18" lleva décadas de adelanto frente a los usanos.



Puesto que la ciencia informática no avanza (un pentium MMX 100 de finales de los 90 es estructuralmente idéntico al último Xeon de Intel), la calidad se obtiene en el software. Software bueno y malo hay en todas partes.

Lo que si hay en Silicon Valley es un montón de gente haciendo gilipolleces inútiles (excepto para el mal: vigilarte) gastándose un montón de pasta en márketing y propaganda para vendérselas a otros gilipollas que las compran. Por supuesto de allí salen también cosas aprovechables, sobre un 10 % del total. El resto puta basura. Por ejemplo, el fenómeno apple es el arte de vender basura innecesaria a gente pija a precio de oro. Tangencialmente tiene algo que ver con la informática, pero se podían dedicar perfectamente a vender lavadoras pijas. Por supuesto los rusos no tienen ese arte ....  

Para que lo entiendas, Silicon Valley es un 90 % marketing y publicidad, un poco de ingenieria informatica y cero patatero de ciencia informática.

Por cierto, de los lenguajes que citas solo C es realmente serio y eficiente y no salió de Silicon Valley precisamente. El resto están pensados precisamente para ser fast-food: software ineficiente que tira de recursos como si no hubiera mañana. Eso si, fácil de escribir para que cualquier pelamingas pueda ser exprimido por la cárnica de turno. De ahí nace precisamente la necesidad de exprimir los procesadores a tope y hacerlos cada vez más rápidos, de la poca o nula calidad del software.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No abro spoiler. Pero, es judío?



Si y circuncidado, anda vete con tus amigos de azovstal y a lo tuyo, ir de victima del nazismo siendo más nazi que ellos.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo,* vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.



No hombre, no .... Lo que ocurre es que decis que que van a hacer sin chips. Tienen chips, los fabrican ellos. Son más lentos que los occidentales, pero excepto para correr simulaciones de una explosión nuclear o del tiempo atmosférico del hemisferio norte, no se necesitan los tropecientos megahercios de los últimos xeones.

Quiero decir que para llevar la gestión de un banco como el santander o para controlar 6000 cabezas nucleares, con lo que tienen les basta y les sobra.

Incluso puede ser bueno para ellos. La base ya la tienen (saben fabricar microprocesadores tan complejos como los de intel, por ejemplo. De hecho los fabrican), solo tienen que espabilar y ya sabes que a la fuerza ahorcan.

Te voy a explicar lo que le falta a Rusia con un ejemplo. El tio que escribio todo el subsistema de red del kernel de linux (el mejor sistema operativo de propósito general hoy en dia. O por lo menos el mejor programado y no ha sido Silicon Valley. Todo lo contrario, Silicon Valley siempre ha intentado cargárselo) es ruso: Alexey Kuznetsov. Escribió la pila TCP/IP, el subsistema de enrutado, el subsistema de filtrado y clasificación de paquetes, etc....etc.... Todo lo relativo a la gestión de red. Una labor titánica, compleja y dificil si quieres que funcione bien. Un estudiante ruso de veintipocos años mientras vivía en Rusia. El tio no es disidente ruso pero acabó trabajando en USA, no en Silicon Valley precisamente. Lo que te quiero decir es que la ciencia la tienen (a ese no le enseñaron los yankis), lo que no tienen es la parte "comercializadora" del asunto. Era tan bueno y tan productivo que Alan Cox y Linux Torvalds pensaban que "Kuznetsov" era el nick de un grupo de programadores rusos ....   Supongo que a estas alturas los yankis lo habrán echado por ruso y estará de vuelta en casa, como echaron a Qian Xuesen (el padre del programa espacial chino) para que volviera a China a fabricar cohetes .... Son así de listos ....  

Fíjate si venden poco la moto (además moto buena, no cagarros como microsoft o apple) que el tio no tiene ni página en la wiki. Sale un generalote soviético que se llamaba igual ....  

A los rusos solo les falta contratar un buen viajante, un buen vendedor. Pero bueno ... supongo que será otra forma de entender la vida y ni lo pretenden .....


----------



## JoséBatallas (30 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Alguien sabe que modelo es ese rifle antimaterial?



DSHK modificada para uso de infanteria.

Si te alcanza una bala no es que te parta en dos, te desintegra directamente.


----------



## Oso Polar (30 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Quién juzga? ¿Las autoridades de Donetz? En ese caso sí es posible una condena a muerte, pero ¿le conviene a Rusia?



Las condenas se hacen efectivas una vez acabada la guerra.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hijo puta llorando por la muerte de su hermano ukropiteco, el famoso nazi que llamaba a las madres de los rusos muertos para reirse de ellos
> 
> 
> Sus lagrimones mi gozo, esta noche no ceno



Lágrimas de cocodrilo, lo que le joe es el miedo que siente al ver que todo se desmorona y va a acabar bien agujereado, bien en una cárcel rusa, bien haciendo de chapero en Sol.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, y por eso toda la "excelencia" mundial se da hostias por ir a trabajar a Moscú o Múrmansk en vez de ir al deprimente "Silicon Valley" o alguna decadente empresa en China.
> 
> Y respecto al nivel informático, supongo que las fast-food yanki que todos los informáticos aprenden es basura comparada con el caviar ruso de Arzak. Estoy seguro que en Rusia nadie trabaja con mierdas como C, Phyton, java, javascript, y demás "fast-food" y cagarros siliconvallescos, y que el sistema operativo "Dimitri 18" lleva décadas de adelanto frente a los usanos.



Aprenden assambler de sus micros más interrupciones al micro o al sistema operativo propio.
Solo los más expertos programan con interrupciones al micro o al OS.






Interrupción - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.
Una interrupción es una suspensión temporal de la ejecución de un proceso, para pasar a ejecutar una subrutina de servicio de interrupción, la cual, por lo general, no forma parte del programa, sino que pertenece al *sistema operativo* o al BIOS. Una vez finalizada dicha subrutina, se reanuda la ejecución del programa.









Lenguaje ensamblador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo, vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a* su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más*. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.



Te sale la rusofobia tan natural...


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, cuando no puedes pagar un préstamo lo más inteligente es pedir otro para pagar el primero y así sucesivamente. En la próxima estafa piramidal, para que no colapse, el secreto es encontrar cada vez más pardillos para que siga creciendo la base de la pirámide.



Es un poco más rebuscado, para ganar dinero lo que se hace es autoprestarse, luego pagar los intereses con más préstamos y cuando se acaba el dinero, se imprime más para poder sequir prestándose dinero para poder hacer más créditos con los que pagar los intereses del dinero que uno mismo se ha prestado.


----------



## Oso Polar (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Genio era Vicente Rojo, Franco era totalmente conservador, solo atacaba con superioridad aplastante, cosa que no le era dificil, al disponer de dos ejercitos profesionales y dos cuerpos aereos extranjeros contra un ejercito improvisado.



De genio nada si tienes todas las de perder para que enfrentarte al enemigo, es de idiotas y más en una guerra civil. Y de lo que he leído el bando Republicano puso más esfuerzo en tener disputas entre sus dirigentes y reprimir a la población en retaguardia que llevar una guerra con ideas coherentes.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero esa pasta sale del contribuyente, es como vender el coche para comprar gasolina




No. El dinero en la economía (no existiendo patrón oro) no es limitado. Se emite en función del crecimiento.

Cuando un gobierno emite de más, genera inflación. Pero si emite de modo parejo al crecimiento del PBI, no genera inflación.

El problema del keynesianismo como modelo, es que para la lógica, si tú rompes una ventana, lo consideras una pérdida. En cambio para Keynes e*s riqueza porque hay que fabricar otra ventana, transportar, instalarla y demás.*

El absurdo del keynesianismo, es que un país que rompe y repone todas sus ventanas es más rico que un país que no las rompe (pero tampoco tiene que volver a fabricarlas, transportarlas e instalarlas).

En el corto plazo el keynesianismo sirve para "mover" la economía y generar empleo. De hecho, contratar a los desempleados para que caven un pozo a la mañana y lo tapen a la tarde, *implica trabajo, salarios, consumo y crecimiento*.

En el mediano y largo plazo, dado que cavar y tapar pozos no genera riqueza "real", el tema generalmente deriva a inflación... pero como decía Keynes "_en el largo plazo todos estaremos muertos_".  

La Guerra es un gran "_destructor de ventanas_", luego de ella hay que volver a fabricarlas, transportarlas e instalarlas. Traduce esto a "_fabricar los tanque perdidos, fabricar las bombas usadas y reparar los puentes destruidos_" y tienes un montón de "empleo y PBI" para Rusia.

Y lo mismo ocurrirá en EE.UU. reponiendo lo gastado y vendiendo armas a los europeos (ahora deseosos de comprarlas).


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si y circuncidado, anda vete con tus amigos de azovstal y a lo tuyo, ir de victima del nazismo siendo más nazi que ellos.



Jajajaja, vete a reflotar el Mosca con el amigo @Zhukov y un cable de titanio.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aprenden assambler de sus micros más interrupciones al micro o al sistema operativo propio.
> Solo los más expertos programan con interrupciones al micro o al OS.
> 
> 
> ...



El problema con las interrupciones es el mismo que con el uso de librerías, que estás vendido al fabricante de la BIOS o el SO. Evitar las interrupciones de SO es buena idea, y las de BIOS si la cosa no se complica mucho también.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, vete a reflotar el Mosca con el amigo @Zhukov y un cable de titanio.



Mejor te vas a reflotar el USS Liberty. Ah perdón, que la fuerza aérea israelí sois unos putos inútiles que nos podéis hundir una puta fragata y no hace falta reflotarlo. SUBNORMAL!


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Mejor te vas a reflotar el USS Liberty. Ah perdón, que la fuerza aérea israelí sois unos putos inútiles que nos podéis hundir una puta fragata y no hace falta reflotarlo. SUBNORMAL!



Jajajaja, otro deforestado mental.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El problema con las interrupciones es el mismo que con el uso de librerías, que estás vendido al fabricante de la BIOS o el SO. Evitar las interrupciones de SO es buena idea, y las de BIOS si la cosa no se complica mucho también.



Ya pero para uso en misiles son básicas y si el fabricante de los misiles es ruso las conoce.
Hace siglos que no programo pero había una interrupción OS que te volcaba todo el árbol de directorios, eso en los programas actuales cuando te pone "guardar en" usan ese volcado ya sea directamente llamandolo en C o porque hay una rutina que lo llamaba desde un lenguaje de nivel superior.
Pongo un dato sobre assambler que sale en la wiki:









Lenguaje ensamblador - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*Uso actual*
....

Escribiendo programas de tiempo real que necesitan sincronización y respuestas precisas, tales como sistemas de navegación de vuelo, y equipo médico. Por ejemplo, en un sistema fly-by-wire (vuelo por mandos eléctricos), la telemetría debe ser interpretada y hay que actuar dentro de limitaciones estrictas de tiempo. Tales sistemas deben eliminar fuentes de retrasos impredecibles, que pueden ser creados por (algunos) lenguajes interpretados, recolección de basura automática, operaciones de paginación, o multitarea apropiativa. Sin embargo, algunos lenguajes de alto nivel incorporan componentes de tiempo de ejecución e interfaces de sistema operativo que pueden introducir tales retrasos. Elegir el ensamblador o lenguajes de bajo nivel para tales sistemas da a los programadores mayor visibilidad y control sobre los detalles del procesamiento.
Es requerido control total sobre el ambiente, en situaciones de seguridad extremadamente alta donde nada puede darse por sentado.
...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, otro deforestado mental.



Tú sí que estás deforestado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

*Nancy Pelosi’s husband Paul, 82, arrested for DUI ( " Conducir borracho )*

Ben Kesslen May 29, 2022 3:27pm 








 








Nancy Pelosi’s husband Paul, 82, arrested for DUI


Paul Pelosi, 82, was nabbed just before midnight in Napa County, California and charged with one count of driving under the influence and another for driving with a blood alcohol content level of 0…




nypost.com




Paul Pelosi's bail was set for $5,000 for the two misdemeanors following his arrest. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s husband was arrested in California this weekend and charged with drunk driving.
Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images









 413 

Track CEO resignations. Q​





Drop Search Results: #413







qalerts.app




Dec 21, 2017 8:18:38 PM EST

________________________
________________________
4:13 am PST = 7:13 am EST
________________________
________________________

Q Post#713

*Seals *are wonderful creatures.
*Heard they work fast at capturing their prey.*
PRAY.
Silence is golden.
CORONA_OFFLINE_Deac[0000].
Games R FUN!








Mary Qristmas


4:13 am PST = 7:13 am EST Q Post {#id:100786#} Seals are wonderful creatures. Heard they work fast at capturing their prey. PRAY. Silence is golden. CORONA_OFFLINE_Deac[0000]. G




anonup.com



 
​


----------



## Nico (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista militar es una derrota rusa el haber puesto los supersónicos sobre la mesa ahora, les era bastante más rentable no haberlos sacado y dejar que EEUU siga gastándose más de 100.000 millones anuales en mantener su flota de portaaviones. *Ahora EEUU desarrollará también hipersónicos y algún tipo de contramedida contra los hipesónicos*. Ya hay ideas con los dispositivos láser que se usan contra los drones.




Hace AÑOS que los norteamericanos tratan de perfeccionar sus misiles hipersónicos, pero no lo han conseguido. En las últimas pruebas han logrado el "éxito" de que vuelen 10 segundos a velocidad hipersónica antes de volatilizarse.  

Estiman que los rusos les llevan, en esa materia, de 5 a 7 años de ventaja.

Aquí tienes la noticia de sus fallos:









El fracaso hipersónico de EEUU es el símbolo de su decadencia tecnológica


EEUU está teniendo una crisis muy seria en la carrera de las armas hipersónicas debido a una mala elección de los tiempos y modelos de desarrollo que ha elegido




www.elconfidencial.com





Pero aquí, hace una semana, dicen que les fue "de puta madre" 









El nuevo misil hipersónico de EEUU planta cara a China y Rusia


El Pentágono prueba un misil hipersónico con éxito por primera vez después de innumerables fallos, pero lo mantuvo en secreto para no escalar la tensión con Rusia




www.elconfidencial.com





Rusia está produciendo (y usando) *dos modelos DE SERIE* (ya se fabrican, usan y están operativos).

EE.UU. de ser cierta la última noticia, estaría en la fase de *PROTOTIPO EXITOSO* (insisto, si es verdad), con lo cual tienen aún un buen tiempo por delante para convertirlos en OPERACIONALES (construirlos y poder usarlos),


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

*MARIDO DE LA PELOSI BORRACHO PERDIO CON CASI 80 AñAZOS *

Ben Kesslen May 29, 2022 3:27pm 


















​


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

*Off-topic*

Y a la cama, dejo en spoiler dos off-topic curiosos.


Spoiler: Drinking gasoline









Spoiler: Poniendo gasolina a un Tesla


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 May 2022)

friendly reminder


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)

Todo un símbolo


----------



## ussser (30 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y ahora lo entienden?
> El rebaño es duro de mollera....



Pues no sé, ya paso de debatir con nadie. Supongo que aunque caigan su orgullo les hará no retractarse de su visión inicial. 

No han visto más lo que la tele les enseña.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. El dinero en la economía (no existiendo patrón oro) no es limitado. Se emite en función del crecimiento.
> 
> Cuando un gobierno emite de más, genera inflación. Pero si emite de modo parejo al crecimiento del PBI, no genera inflación.
> 
> ...



De hecho el desarrollo económico de Alemania y Japón después de la guerra fue alucinante. 

En pocos años habían reconstruido las ciudades devastadas y la economía se recuperó . 

Se suele decir también que los terremotos y otras catástrofes naturales son un revulsivo económico. 

Si los políticos fuesen buenos gestores y no hubiese tanta especulación e intereses creados ... lo lógico sería bombardear barrios enteros de casi 100 años ( que en Europa son innumerables ) y reconstruir edificios modernos . La vivienda sería un producto de consumo como lo son los automóviles, las televisiones, los teléfonos móviles, los ordenadores, la ropa ...

Utilizan la vivienda para endeudar y saquear a la población a través de las estafas piramidales llamadas hipotecas ( que acaba siendo el estado el avalista de los impagos, los rescates bancarios acaban beneficiando a los criminales jefes de los políticos )

Dicho de otra manera : los que organizaron los atentados de los trenes de Atocha para meter a Zapatonto, se llevaron doscientos mil millones de euros del erario público español, que viene siendo lo mismo de la esclavitud de los españoles a través de los impuestos. 

Es posible que los bombardeos estratégicos de Ucrania no sean tanta devastación como parece y si una estrategia de desarrollo posterior . 

Lo que está clarísimo es que los cachivaches y tanques destartalados que han llevado los rusos a Ucrania, o los sacaron del desguace o iban a desguazarlos y por lo menos les dan un uso para conseguir a saber qué fines . 

Menos mal que cuando decidieron el desarme nuclear y la destrucción de miles de misiles, no lo hicieron provocando guerras para darles uso en vez de desmontarlos. 










El farol de Reagan que acabó con la carrera nuclear


La presentación de su particular Guerra de las Galaxias permitió al presidente de EE.UU. incrementar el presupuesto militar y forzar a la URSS a negociar el desarme




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Homero+10 (30 May 2022)




----------



## Top5 (30 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hace AÑOS que los norteamericanos tratan de perfeccionar sus misiles hipersónicos, pero no lo han conseguido. En las últimas pruebas han logrado el "éxito" de que vuelen 10 segundos a velocidad hipersónica antes de volatilizarse.
> 
> Estiman que los rusos les llevan, en esa materia, de 5 a 7 años de ventaja.
> 
> ...



En cohetería los rusos siempre han tenido muy buenas ideas a la hora de hacer motores eficientes, de hecho empresas americanas utilizaban RD-180 para impulsar el Atlas V.

"Utilizaban" claro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 May 2022)

E echo unos cálculos y me sale que los ucranios tienen que matar entre 387.500 y 452.800 rusos para recuperar el territorio ocupado desde febrero.


----------



## Nefersen (30 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los perfidos se superan.
> 
> ⚡"Putin podría estar muerto", dicen los medios británicos. También escriben que su lugar fue ocupado por un doble.
> 
> ...



Se suicidó el día que Ucrania ganó Eurovisión. Putin es fan de Chanel y no pudo soportar ver que quedase tercera. Esto me lo confirman fuentes del CNI muy bien informadas.


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Todo ese hierro ruso oxidandose al sol , los rusos muertos es abono orgánico pero el óxido puede llegar a los acuíferos




*Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza.....


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero para uso en misiles son básicas y si el fabricante de los misiles es ruso las conoce.
> Hace siglos que no programo pero había una interrupción OS que te volcaba todo el árbol de directorios, eso en los programas actuales cuando te pone "guardar en" usan ese volcado ya sea directamente llamandolo en C o porque hay una rutina que lo llamaba desde un lenguaje de nivel superior.
> Pongo un dato sobre assambler que sale en la wiki:
> 
> ...



Esa interrupción para acceso a disco tuvo mucho lío cuando apareció el Pentium. Las interrupciones de las que habla parecen ser interrupciones de puertos, temporizadores y watchdog, que funcionan un poco distinto a las interrupciones programables reservadas por micro y SO. Saltan en automático ligadas a eventos de hardware como relojes, pines o puertos E/S. A una interrupción programable como por ejemplo la 10h se le llama desde el programa y con parámetros se le dice qué es lo que va a hacer, si leer un pixel, escribirlo o refrescarlo o cambiar el modo de vídeo. pero si llamo al watchdog a al pueto serie es para mirar lo que está haciendo y no puedo influir en él ya que va a su bola. Puedo medir entonces el momento exacto de entrada del dato e ignorar las pérdidas de ciclos provocadas por los pasos extra que haya podido dar el lenguaje de alto nivel, en ese caso creo que mejor que leer el wwatchdog desde alto nivel, es mejor programar directamente la rutina de lectura en ensamblador y enviar el resultado preprocesado al alto nivel para uqe haga los cálculos enrevesados en caso de no disponer de librerías de bajo nivel para operaciones de punto flotante o coprocesadores.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yendo a lo básico, me pregunto cuando quiera exportar granos y Monsanto le meta un block en los pagos...



Eres BdB y TdC, pancho  Mejor te preocupas de lo que tienes en tu pais, que como estáis siempre a nada de pasar hambre, probablemente sea mas facil, por intuitivo.


----------



## Impresionante (30 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> friendly reminder
> 
> Los chinos venidos arriba.



Es lo que tiene cuado se está haciendo en ridiculo con Rusia, que te pierden el respeto


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> ¡Impresionante!
> Fijaros en el tejado gris del edificio alto de la izquierda, se ve a posible/es francotirador/es corriendo a la desesperada hacia lo que podría ser una especie de parapeto, ¡lo tienen claro!



*Efectivamente...* cuando uno ve el video, parece verse una persona corriendo... pero si sigues el desplazamiento de esta _"persona"._.. hay un momento al final, antes de que el humo lo tape, que desaparece esta _"persona"_...!! queda entonces la duda si es una persona o el reflejo de un objeto en la lente...!!


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Edito para decir que no tengo claro si estos vídeos son de Ucrania o de ataques de drones de Azerbayan en Nagorno Kharabaj.




*Por el tipo de uniforme y del vehículo..*. parece que es otro conflicto... y puede ser como dice _"fulcrum29smt...._" que sea de Nagorno Kharaba...


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lágrimas de cocodrilo, lo que le joe es el miedo que siente al ver que todo se desmorona y va a acabar bien agujereado, bien en una cárcel rusa, bien haciendo de chapero en Sol.




Como que tiene un leve estrabismo...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los perfidos se superan.
> 
> ⚡"Putin podría estar muerto", dicen los medios británicos. También escriben que su lugar fue ocupado por un doble.
> 
> ...



Que no estaba muerto, que estaba de parranda, celebrando lo bien que va el rublo y los beneficios que está obteniendo con el precio del gas y del petróleo por las nubes y brindando a la salud de Úrsula, que es la inútil (o la comisionista de USA) que está haciendo que Europa se vaya a la mierda.

Qué alguien se lo diga a los del MImbeciles6.


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. El dinero en la economía (no existiendo patrón oro) no es limitado. Se emite en función del crecimiento.
> 
> Cuando un gobierno emite de más, genera inflación. Pero si emite de modo parejo al crecimiento del PBI, no genera inflación.
> 
> ...



Eso está bien si el que rompe la ventana es otro y tu vas y se la arreglas, pero si tú mismo te rompes tu ventana, creo que la teoría no funciona


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero para uso en misiles son básicas y si el fabricante de los misiles es ruso las conoce.
> Hace siglos que no programo pero había una interrupción OS que te volcaba todo el árbol de directorios, eso en los programas actuales cuando te pone "guardar en" usan ese volcado ya sea directamente llamandolo en C o porque hay una rutina que lo llamaba desde un lenguaje de nivel superior.
> Pongo un dato sobre assambler que sale en la wiki:
> 
> ...




*La virtud del lenguaje ensamblador* es su velocidad de ejecución... Para mi lo malo es la cantidad de código que se tiene que hacer para hacer una simple rutina... por ejemplo sumar dos números... hay que estar siempre pendiente con el apuntador de memoria...


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)




----------



## crocodile (30 May 2022)

Se produjo una explosión en el centro de Melitopol.

Según datos preliminares, un automóvil estacionado cerca de la plaza principal de la ciudad y de la Casa de la Cultura, donde funciona la administración municipal, explotó.

Aún no hay información sobre las víctimas.


----------



## Magick (30 May 2022)

Se informa que esta noche se produjo un golpe en el puesto de mando del comando operativo "Sur" (n.p. Novy Bug)

Se supo que, como resultado del ataque, fueron destruidos 3 generales, 34 oficiales del comando operativo, así como equipos de comunicaciones que controlaban las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson.




vídeos:

t.me/boris_rozhin/51301


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los turcos atacan Grecia, ten por seguro que Italia, Francia y España, enviaran tropas de combate !!!.
> 
> PD- Si Marruecos invade España, Italia enviara tropas y puede que Grecia tambien.



De dónde sacas tal cosa...

Turquía lleva años haciendo vuelos sobre territorio en disputa y nadie ha movido un dedo por Grecia, MENOS España... en la última disputa fue Francia la que ayudó a Grecia y CUIDADO, a cambio Grecia ha comprado material militar frances, nada es gratis por lo que se ve... lo de Italia, tampoco lo veo...

En cuanto a Marruecos... pues Francia con Argelia tiene diversas cuitas y Marruecos es en parte un punto para tocarle los cohones y por tanto no dudes que no permitirá muchas alegrías para que Marruecos se vea afectada frente a Argelia... es más, con todo nuestro socio del sur tiene un fuerte apoyo en Europa en Francia... en ese punto cómo estaría Italia, pues depende de cómo le afectase a Argelia, ya que gracias a Antonio ahora el gas Argelino va para ella, así que en realidad Italia... 

Marruecos y Turquía al final serán lo que diga el Tio Sam que sean para España y Grecia... NADIE, ni Francia o Italia moverán un dedo en favor de otros si el Tio Sam dice quietos... y tanto Marruecos, como Turquía para el Tio Sam son más importantes que España o Grecia... eso es así, sí o sí...

España si pasa algo con Marruecos irá a llorar al Tio Sam y esperará a ver lo que deciden en Washington, después de lo cual hará lo que le digan... como fue en el Sahara y ha sido nuevamente... ya no digamos lo de Perejil que fue DEMASIADO...

Las cosas son como son...


----------



## llabiegu (30 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Por el tipo de uniforme y del vehículo..*. parece que es otro conflicto... y puede ser como dice _"fulcrum29smt...._" que sea de Nagorno Kharaba...



Eso es Nagorno


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

y mientras bla bla bla y pum pum pum el brent a 117......


----------



## coscorron (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me sorprende los lame-falos-rusos que apuestan que toda la tecnología rusa es excelencia respecto al resto del mundo, vamos, la impresión que tengo es justo lo contraio: Tecnológicamente Rusia es "poquista cosa" frente a China o EEUU, es más, su tecnología punta se debe a su macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra, el exterminio y poco más. Es que en industria competitiva no son ni siquiera Italia, a pesar de tener una población de dos veces y medio a la transalpina.



Es que la base de la tecnología USA es también militar y gran parte de la evolución de la misma son investigaciones militares como el propio internet o el GPS. Posiblemente Rusia no este al nivel de USA en cuanto a tecnología pero fabrica sus propias centrales nucleares, sus propios misiles, cohetes que van al espacio y vuelven cargados de astronautas y/o suministros, ponen sus satelites en orbitas y tienen su propio sistema de posicionamiento, por supuesto fabrican sus cazas de combate, bombarderos, naves de guerra, submarinos, misiles de crucero y todo eso no funciona con Windows sino que tienen sus propios programas para hacerlo. Rusia no es USA pero esta muy por encima tecnologicamente a nivel militar de la mayoría de paises y además tiene la ventaja de que no depende para nada de materias primas de fuera para fabricar su armamento y su tecnologia.


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

A Ucrania se le dificulta el frente del este y ya aparecen los primeros síntomas de fatiga


En una rara admisión de pérdidas, el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha advertido de la muerte de “entre 50 y 100” soldados cada día en la región del Donbás




www.elconfidencial.com





*A Ucrania se le dificulta el frente del este y ya aparecen los primeros síntomas de fatiga*
*En una rara admisión de pérdidas, el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha advertido de la muerte de “entre 50 y 100” soldados cada día en la región del Donbás.*


el Ejército ruso ha logrado romper las líneas ucranianas en la región de Donetsk y estrecha el cerco en la capital administrativa de la vecina Lugansk, Severodonetsk. Ganancias estratégicas para el *previsible asalto final al Donbás todavía controlado por Ucrania.*

En una rara admisión de pérdidas, el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, advirtió la semana pasada de la muerte de *"entre 50 y 100" soldados cada día en el Donbás.* Las declaraciones de Zelenski, así como de otros funcionarios cercanos a la presidencia ucraniana, parecen estar preparando el país para una derrota en el este, donde Rusia ha logrado avanzar, en apenas una semana, lo que no había conseguido en los últimos dos meses desde el inicio de la invasión.

El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dimytro Kuleba, declaró en Davos que los soldados ucranianos estaban sufriendo grandes pérdidas en el Donbás porque carecían del armamento necesario para luchar a distancia. El mensaje estaba claro: la vacilación occidental está costando vidas ucranianas. Con la guerra haciéndose más sangrienta en el este, Ucrania empieza ya a sentir el *efecto de la fatiga internacional.

También veo cierta fatiga en los niniforeros otanianos del hilo. Menos fake tweets (debido en parte a la captura o eliminación de los ucronazis propagandistas), menos exaltación, menos cachondeito, menos intervenciones...*


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Ministro de Finanzas ruso: 
inversores de países inamistosos no podrán retirar fondos
hasta que se descongelen las reservas internacionales de Rusia
Ministro de Finanzas ruso: Inversores de países inamistosos no podrán retirar fondos hasta que se descongelen las reservas internacionales de Rusia


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Sobre la última llamada de Macron y Scholtz a Putin, parece no les interesaba la banda de AZOV
sino los cientos de militares franceses y alemanes que habría entre los 2500 que se rindieron. 
Están pillados por las pelotas. O admiten que estos oficiales (y habrían sido oficiales superiores)
actuaban bajo las órdenes de sus gobiernos y por lo tanto son prisioneros de guerra o son tratados
como mercenarios y por lo tanto a expensas de las sentencias.


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre la última llamada de Macron y Scholtz a Putin, parece no les interesaba la banda de AZOV
> sino los cientos de militares franceses y alemanes que habría entre los 2500 que se rindieron.
> Están pillados por las pelotas. O admiten que estos oficiales (y habrían sido oficiales superiores)
> actuaban bajo las órdenes de sus gobiernos y por lo tanto son prisioneros de guerra o son tratados
> como mercenarios y por lo tanto a expensas de las sentencias.



Escuchaba esta mañana en France Inter a Lavrov comentando con tristeza la colaboración activa de Francia con los batallones nazis de Kiev y su proyecto fallido de derrota de Rusia. El tono de Lavrov era de tipo "pobres ilusos occidentales". 
Yo creo que esos prisioneros servirán de moneda de cambio de algún tipo (activos, persecución de ciudadanos rusos...)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

*Ucrania podrá lanzar ataques con misiles en territorio ruso*
Hoy, 09:10

"
Cuando los medios nacionales y la blogósfera comiencen a hablar seriamente sobre exactamente dónde las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y las fuerzas aliadas de la Milicia Popular de la LDNR detendrán la ofensiva creando una nueva línea de demarcación, y Vladimir Medinsky volverá a volar para negociar con el régimen de Zelensky sobre las condiciones para el cese de las hostilidades, te sorprende involuntariamente la ingenuidad de esas personas. El escollo es la posición de Kyiv, o mejor dicho, el Occidente colectivo que está detrás de ella, que no va a admitir la pérdida de territorios y está dispuesto a luchar por ellos "hasta el último ucraniano" 

Por ejemplo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania fueron expulsadas de las aglomeraciones urbanas de Donbass ocupadas por ellas y se retiraron hacia el oeste, más allá de las fronteras administrativas, o más bien, ya estatales de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Todo, la guerra ha terminado, ¿gracias a todos? no

*"Brazo largo" de Kyiv*

A propósito, para que el Kremlin no se haga ilusiones sobre este tema, la Casa Blanca aprobó el suministro a Kyiv de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple de largo alcance capaces de planchar no solo el territorio de la RPD y LPR, Kherson y las regiones del sur de Zaporozhye , pero también Crimea y todas las áreas fronterizas desde una gran distancia Ucrania, regiones rusas a una profundidad muy grande, hasta 300 kilómetros.

Literalmente, dentro de las 48 horas posteriores a la recepción del pedido, el Pentágono puede entregar MLRS M270 MLRS y M142 HIMARS a Nezalezhnaya a través de la vecina Polonia. Habiéndolos recibido, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrán continuar aterrorizando los territorios ya liberados por las tropas rusas, así como atacar objetivos en la propia Federación Rusa.

La diferencia entre estos dos complejos es la plataforma utilizada y la cantidad de municiones. MLRS M270 MLRS tiene orugas y puede transportar 12 misiles con varios tipos de ojivas, M142 HIMARS tiene ruedas y solo lleva 6 misiles. Sin embargo, la ventaja de este último es que el complejo es más móvil y adecuado para operaciones de combate en la primavera y el otoño de 2022. El grado de peligro de los MLRS estadounidenses depende de los tipos de misiles utilizados y de la ojiva.

Entonces, los misiles de alta precisión GMLRS-Unitary podrán impactar a una distancia de hasta 70 kilómetros. Esto significa que, por ejemplo, desde Nikolaev será posible atacar a Kherson, ya liberada por los rusos, ya que la distancia entre las ciudades en línea recta es de solo 59 kilómetros. El territorio de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk también será atacado por las regiones de Zaporozhye, Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk ocupadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. Es decir, el efecto de la "desnazificación" y la "desmilitarización" de Avdiivka, Maryinka y Pesok se restablecerá a cero. Con los misiles tierra-tierra MGM-140 (ATACMS), que tienen un alcance de vuelo de 300 kilómetros, el MLRS estadounidense disparará no solo a Crimea, sino también a muchos objetivos en las profundidades de la Federación Rusa. Y estas son las capacidades de la versión de exportación del cohete, pero las que utilizan las Fuerzas Armadas de los EE. UU. para sus necesidades,

En otras palabras, esta es un arma ofensiva comparable al complejo táctico Iskander-M. ¿Crees que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se avergonzarán de iniciar su aplicación real o no?

*"Bomba sucia"*

Pero estas son solo flores, y las bayas aún están por llegar. Peor aún, Ucrania aún conserva todas las competencias y recursos para crear armas nucleares. El hecho de que Nezalezhnaya necesite reconsiderar su decisión de abandonar las armas nucleares se ha discutido en Kyiv desde 2014. La última vez que el presidente Zelensky habló sobre este tema fue el 19 de febrero de 2022:

Se encomienda al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores convocar [consultas]. Si no vuelven a tener lugar o si no hay garantías de seguridad para nuestro país como resultado de ellos, Ucrania tendrá todo el derecho a creer que el Memorándum de Budapest no funciona y todas las decisiones del paquete de 1994 serán cuestionadas.

Es muy probable que tales declaraciones fueran la gota que colmó el vaso de la paciencia del Kremlin. Se informó que en Jarkov se llevó a cabo un trabajo real en esta dirección, cuyos rastros los nazis intentaron encubrir al volar el edificio de la Universidad Técnica, por temor a caer en manos del ejército ruso. Entre los primeros objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF estaba tomar el control de la zona de exclusión de la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl, donde se almacena una gran cantidad de materiales radiactivos. Pero, de hecho, ¿qué ha cambiado realmente en más de 3 meses de la operación especial?

En la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, que es la única planta de energía nuclear de Ucrania ocupada por los rusos, se encontró una cantidad anormalmente grande de combustible nuclear, a partir del cual se puede ensamblar fácilmente una "bomba sucia". Sin embargo, todos los demás están controlados por el régimen criminal de Zelensky. Kharkov todavía está en manos de los nazis ucranianos, Dnepropetrovsk, donde la empresa Yuzhmash también puede ensamblar un vehículo de lanzamiento para una ojiva especial. Desde el norte de Ucrania, las tropas rusas se retiraron, dejando a Chernóbil bajo el control de Kyiv. Por cierto, los desarrollos en el campo de las armas radiológicas se llevaron a cabo una vez en la URSS, y fue Yuzhmash quien produjo misiles con un alcance de hasta 500 kilómetros.

Desde la frontera norte de la región de Kharkiv, un misil de este tipo, lleno de líquido radiactivo, bien podría volar a Moscú y explotar en el aire, haciéndolo inhabitable. Además, Donbass, Crimea y el Mar de Azov pueden estar sujetos a la contaminación por radiación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un golpe de las regiones de Nikolaev, Zaporozhye y Dnipropetrovsk. ¿Es el actual régimen gobernante en Ucrania capaz de algo así?

Fácil. Esto es motivo de reflexión para aquellos que quieren detener la ofensiva y comenzar a negociar con Kyiv (el colectivo Occidente).

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre la última llamada de Macron y Scholtz a Putin, parece no les interesaba la banda de AZOV
> sino los cientos de militares franceses y alemanes que habría entre los 2500 que se rindieron.
> Están pillados por las pelotas. O admiten que estos oficiales (y habrían sido oficiales superiores)
> *actuaban bajo las órdenes de sus gobiernos y por lo tanto son prisioneros de guerra* o son tratados
> como mercenarios y por lo tanto a expensas de las sentencias.



Tampoco. Le ha declarado la guerra Francia a Rusia o qué?


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> me referia al deposito de Haidach en austria que es el mayor de centro europa , no a todo austria... en todo caso los funcionarios austriacos han comentado a bloomberg que nonquieren decir la verdad por seguridad nacional
> pero que da igual que andan jodidos..



En manos de quienes estamos por favor... 

A ver... Rusia lleva suministrando a Europa desde... en fin... sabe lo que Europa le compra desde hace ya lustros y con unas simples cuentas es capaz de saber cúanto gas necesita... sabiendo lo que les ha dejado de comprar, junto con lo que pueden transportar por barcos de licuado y a groso modo hace simples cuentas y sabe DE SOBRAS cómo está más o menos europa en sus reservas... eso sí, puede que europa se guardase un as en la manga almacenando más gas en depósitos subterraneos de lo que decía, pero... ¿cuanto y sobre todo los servicios de inteligencia rusos no han estado analizando eso????...


Dicho todo lo cual... qué reservas habría y para cuanto tiempo... 1 año????... llevamos meses de guerra y Rusia aguanta bien... y así puede tirarse desde un punto de vista económico como poco unos 4 años, ¿podríamos aguantar?... no... la caida del euro está simplemente marcando nuestra realidad, más temprano que tarde va a empezar la jarana social y... entonces Ucrania o Rusia no van a servir para salvar cabezas políticas...

Todo esto va a empezar a verse tras el verano, ahí veremos cómo la gente se toma REALMENTE todo lo que está pasando...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De dónde sacas tal cosa...



Cuando los marroquis invadieron España en el verano del 2002, ocuparon con tropas de infanteria de marina la isla de Perejil, Italia ofrecio buques y tropas a España, de manera instantanea...




PD- Los europeos del sur, los mediterraneos; españoles, italianos y griegos, conocemos los peligros del islam, seremos los primeros en abrir fuego, defendemos la unica frontera europea que tiene de vecinos a fanaticos que quieren invadirnos, cortarnos el cuello y follarse a nuestras mujeres.


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas


Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres



www.abc.es





*Zelenski destituye al jefe de seguridad de Járkov por no defender la ciudad.*

El control de este territorio allana el camino hacia *Sloviansk y Kramatorsk* en el Donbass, al este del país. El domingo, el Ejército ucraniano informó que las tropas rusas se reagrupaban de manera masiva en esta zona.


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando los marroquis invadieron España en el verano del 2002, ocuparon con tropas de infanteria de marina la isla de Perejil, Italia ofrecio buques y tropas a España, de manera instantanea...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074253
> 
> ...



No te montes películas históricas. Los paises del Sur son los más otanicoglobalistas de occidente. Proseguirá la libre circulación devaluadora de salarios porque está inscrito en la biblia liberal financiera: reducir valor trabajo y costes salariales hasta morir. Los demás criterios son secundarios.


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tampoco. Le ha declarado la guerra Francia a Rusia o qué?



No, pero si. Osease: electrolisis...
Supongo que Rusia querrá buscar que confiesen, a viva voz, la intromisión.
Al final, es Rusia quien decide como manejar los trofeos ganados en la lid.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Renacer de sus cenizas


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Hace unos días se conoció que el puerto de Mariupol iba a volver a funcionar. Ahora, el 29 de mayo, ha llegado la noticia de que llegará el primer buque con mater…




slavyangrad.es











Renacer de sus cenizas


30/05/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Hace unos días se conoció que el puerto de Mariupol iba a volver a funcionar. Ahora, el 29 de mayo, ha llegado la noticia de que llegará el primer buque con material de Rusia para la RPD. Algo así era impensable hace tan solo unos meses: la República tiene acceso de verdad al mar [la RPD siempre tuvo acceso al mar en Novoazovsk, pero esa pequeña salida al mar carecía de infraestructuras-_Ed_] y su propio puerto. La noticia es esperanzadora. Sin retrasos, se ha reanudado el trabajo del puerto.

En uno de mis viajes a Mariupol, conseguí visitarlo. El puerto es impresionante por su tamaño. Enormes barcos sin un rasguño convivían con los restos de un barco quemado. Los militantes ucranianos se escondían ahí y fueron expulsados de allí con francotiradores y el asalto de las tropas aliadas sobre el puerto. Así que hay muchos edificios que, con precisión, fueron bombardeados por la artillería.

“Mucha de nuestra gente murió en este edificio. Hubo terribles batallas por el control del puerto. Los chicos lucharon hasta el final”, cuenta un soldado con gafas de sol de aviador.

El soldado de la RPD con nombre de guerra _Mors_ [un zumo de frutos rojos y almíbar] se había ofrecido voluntario para acompañarnos al puerto. Bromeó sobre su alias, se lo dieron porque le gusta esa bebida. En la vida en paz, _Mors_ es minero. Trabaja en la mina Skochinsky. Fue movilizado, así que acabó aquí. Se resistió mucho tiempo, no quería “brillar” ante las cámaras. Pero le fue asignada la tarea de guardar el puerto de posibles sabotajes enemigos. Posar para las cámaras no era parte de su plan. “¿Por qué no vais vosotros mismos? No vais a tener que saltar delante de minas antitanque. Allí ya está todo tranquilo”, se quejó.

Sin embargo, _Mors_ se puso la protección, cogió el arma y nos llevó de “paseo”. Aunque de forma distante, habló sobre lo que estaba pasando allí, aunque periódicamente tocaba también el tema de lo que estaba ocurriendo en esos momentos en Donetsk. “¿Cómo pueden bombardear un mercado?”, se preguntó _Mors_. Se refería a otro ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra el microdistrito Tekstilschik. Los soldados de la línea del frente se enteran de las noticias por la radio. Funciona, al contrario que internet. En ese momento, los reclutas de la RPD estaban destinados en el puerto. Defendían el puerto mientras las bombas ucranianas volaban sobre sus hogares en Donetsk.

_Mors_ señaló los agujeros en las estructuras de metal. Se sentía mal, no solo por la población que estuvo aquí durante tanto tiempo, sino también por las infraestructuras del puerto. Sin embargo, mi sensación es que el puerto no se ha visto afectado de la misma manera que la ciudad en sí. Sí, están los edificios quemados donde se resguardaron los militantes que disparaban contra las tropas aliadas. Está el barco quemado. En algunos lugares, hay restos de metralla. Pero, en su mayor parte, el puerto está en situación de ser utilizado. Ha sido necesario desminarlo, pero eso es todo. Las repetidas visitas del líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, junto a políticos rusos confirman que el puerto es seguro. Allí se entregaron medallas por la liberación de Mariupol a los soldados.

Por cierto, los trabajadores viven en el territorio del puerto, algunos incluso con sus familias. Son fundamentalmente residentes de Mariupol. La población simplemente no tenía otro lugar al que ir. “Tengo 57 años. Nací aquí. No me voy a ir a ninguna parte, aunque no tenga casa. Por eso sigo viviendo aquí”, contó uno de los trabajadores, al que conocimos en uno de los puestos de control.

La falta de vivienda es un enorme problema para la mayoría de los residentes de Mariupol. Simplemente no tienen dónde ir. No siempre es posible marcharse, especialmente para las personas mayores y para quienes tienen problemas de salud. En uno de mis viajes, conocía a un hombre que vino a por ayuda humanitaria apoyado en dos palos. Apenas podía moverse, pero la necesidad de encontrar comida le había obligado a tomar lo que eran en realidad medidas desesperadas. En esta ocasión conocí a su mujer, una inteligente mujer entre los edificios destruidos de Prospekt Mira/Avenida Lenin. Tenía un pequeño perro corriendo a su alrededor. Se había unido a los humanos en busca de supervivencia.

“Puede que si la gente lo ve, quieran quedárselo”, dijo la mujer acariciando al perro, que no se despegaba de su nueva dueña. El nombre de la mujer es Valentina Afanasievna Rzhevskaya. Trabajó en Crimea en una escuela en el pueblo de Verjne Sadovoe. Enseñaba lengua y literatura rusa. La profesión dejó su marca: Valentina tiene un precioso ruso, vacío de dialectos y de palabras vacías. Además de enseñar, durante diez años trabajó en el museo del pueblo. Ella y su marido han vivido los últimos 30 años en Mariupol. Se negaron a abandonar la ciudad por los corredores humanitarios. Dijeron que esperarían a sus hijos, que viven en Crimea. La mujer ha pasado todo el periodo de guerra en Mariupol, en medio de todo lo ocurrido y de la destrucción. Con la impresión que causa todo lo que ha pasado, escribió un poema y nos lo recitó.

La población empieza a volver. Cada cual tiene sus motivos para hacerlo. Algunos simplemente no tienen dónde ir, así que la única salida es la ciudad destruida por la batalla. Pasan los puestos de control y van a sus casas. Algunos vuelven para recoger a seres queridos y marcharse a Rusia para siempre. Otros vuelven para levantar Mariupol de sus cenizas. Esas personas obtienen trabajo limpiando las calles. Creo que para ese tipo de personas, Mariupol volverá a ser lo que era.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Eso es una parrilla antimisiles como dios manda, y no los tendederos que les ponen los cochinos a sus tanques agarraos con cinta aislante.



Ese camion repartia botellas de butano en Brixton ???.


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)

Muchas personas en Severodonetsk ya están celebrando. Aquí realmente se sientan en la calle a la mesa, tocan la guitarra, beben para celebrar. Cerca, el hormigón todavía humea, hay cráteres en el patio, los vidrios de las ventanas se han roto, el enemigo se fue literalmente hace horas y está disparando. Pero ellos están celebrando.
Porque NOSOTROS LLEGAMOS
.

Según datos preliminares, tres personas resultaron heridas. Se sabe que no hay cuerpos cerca del automóvil, sin embargo, según el corresponsal, los muertos pueden estar en un edificio residencial.
Un automóvil extranjero con números ucranianos estaba estacionado cerca de la plaza principal de la ciudad y la Casa de la Cultura, donde ahora trabaja la administración de Melitopol. En todos los edificios cercanos, las ventanas se rompieron por la explosión.


Imágenes exclusivas del comandante militar Valentin Gorshenin tomadas desde un dron en Novomikhailovka (DPR).
Trabajar en las posiciones de los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de los equipos de morteros y artillería pesada rusa: el sistema de lanzallamas Solntsepyok y el Grad MLRS.


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

jajajaja.... mercenarios contra somalies indefensos...

alguien sabe cuando usa se ha enfrentado cuerpo a cuerpo con algun ejercito de verdad ??? yo no recuerdo...


una vez eliminada ucrania el resto de europa es pan comido... realmentr los mejores soldados son los eslsvos


Para sorpresa de Dakota, no fue el bombardeo lo que más lo aterrorizó.

Un veterano del Cuerpo de Marines que se ofreció como voluntario para luchar en Ucrania, se ha refugiado detrás de las paredes cuando los disparos rusos lo atravesaron y sintió el acelerador de la artillería tantas veces que su eslogan, "Es normal", se convirtió en una broma dentro de la unidad.


Lo que no era normal, dijo, era la sensación de pavor mientras se escondía y escuchaba cómo los helicópteros de ataque rusos ametrallaban la posición de la que acababa de huir su equipo de cazadores de tanques. Ese momento, dijo, "fue honestamente el más inquieto que había estado en todo el tiempo".

Dakota, que ahora está en su hogar en Ohio después de siete semanas de lucha en el extranjero, se encuentra entre la legión de voluntarios occidentales que se han levantado en armas contra Rusia. Al igual que otros, habló con la condición de que no se revelara su nombre completo, citando preocupaciones por su seguridad y la de familiares y amigos.



En entrevistas con The Washington Post, combatientes extranjeros de los Estados Unidos y otros lugares describieron disparidades flagrantes entre lo que esperaban que fuera la guerra y lo que experimentaron. Recordaron haber ido a la batalla mal equipados y superados en armas, la emoción ocasional de hacer estallar vehículos rusos y sentirse divididos sobre si regresar a Ucrania. Algunos tienen la intención de hacerlo. Otros vieron morir a sus amigos y decidieron que ya es suficiente.


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucrania podrá lanzar ataques con misiles en territorio ruso*
> Hoy, 09:10
> 
> "
> ...




el.autor sera polaco verdad ??? porque menuda sarta de payasadas


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*La “pesadilla rusa”, el arma traída de EE.UU. que siembra el caos entre las tropas rusas*
El Ministerio de Defensa celebró el despacho y recibimiento de lanzagranadas MK-19, enviados por el gobierno de Joe Biden y *a* *los cuales bautizó la “pesadilla rusa”. “Agradecido con los socios extranjeros por su apoyo. *Este arma ya logró convertirse en una ‘pesadilla rusa’ para los ocupantes”, sostuvo en Facebook.


“Para aumentar la efectividad de infligir daño de fuego a las tropas rusas,* los lanzagranadas fueron colocados en las partes traseras de automóviles 4x4″, *precisaron para luego brindar detalles específicos sobre el funcionamiento de la “pesadilla rusa”.

*“Cuenta con una potente munición principal de 40 milímetros. Puede utilizar la granada Oskolkovo-Fugasna M 430 con un radio de salida del fragmento a 15 metros o la granada Acumulativno-Fugasica, que es capaz de penetrar una armadura de grosor hasta 52 mm”,* precisaron.

El lanzagranadas automático MK-19 fue adoptado por el Cuerpo de Marines de EE. UU. en 1983.* Sin embargo, antes de que eso sucediera, el lanzagranadas tuvo que pasar por un camino difícil y espinoso durante 20 años.* Durante este tiempo, el MK-19 experimentó una serie de importantes mejoras de diseño.


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

mientras los chinos se llevan los recursos del norte de africa ....a ver españa de donde los saca
...


La empresa argelina de hidrocarburos, Sonatrach, y la china Sinopec Oil & Gas Limited han anunciado un acuerdo para la explotación conjunta de hidrocarburos en territorio argelino durante 25 años en el este del país


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

MOSCÚ, 30 de mayo - RIA Novosti. El Reino Unido no tiene los medios para interceptar y destruir los misiles balísticos rusos, incluido el sistema de misiles Kinzhal, dijo al Daily Express el profesor Andrew Futter, experto en relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Leicester.
En su opinión, la falta de armas defensivas puede hacer que el país sea extremadamente vulnerable en caso de un ataque


----------



## Papo de luz (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando los marroquis invadieron España en el verano del 2002, ocuparon con tropas de infanteria de marina la isla de Perejil, Italia ofrecio buques y tropas a España, de manera instantanea...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074253
> 
> ...



conocemos los peligros del islam tan bien que hemos acogido islamistas por millones.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Solo tienes que mirar los datos de un salario medio en Rusia, llega tu a conclusiones, no te voiy a decir nada...
> El problema si es un tio que lleve 20 años en el poder, efectivamente, y eso ocurre tanto en las "monarquias arabes, como men otros países, y ex lo que se debería evitar, más que nada, porque a la gente, tiene la manía de querer ser libre y tomar decisiones, además de que a las personas...oye, que les gusta comer y esas cosas...no sé qué tendrá de raro, eh....



Te lo he explicado y nada no hay forma de QUE APRENDAS... que vayas al monte e intentes ENTERARTE de lo que valen tus ESTUPIDECES libegaloides...

La gente ni quiere ser libre, ni tomar decisiones, ni gaitas... 

La gente CHAVALIN lo que quiere es redes de protección social, NO TE LLEVES A ENGAÑO... una vez las tiene quiere más pan y más circo... y luego ya cuando tiene eso empieza a pedir cosas tan tontas como la LIBERTAD, que para un ASALARIADO normal no existe... entérate...

Porqué no te vas al monte: 

- Porque no te gusta el monte, porque no quieres huir de la sociedad, porque disfrutas de la libertad de la ciudad... y bla, bla, bla, bla...

Por:

*MIEDO*

Y si eres honrado contigo mismo PANICO...

Ni en Rusia, ni en Europa o China, ya no digamos EE.UU. nadie sabe vivir sin esas redes de protección que proporcionan los estados... y NADIE es NADIE... y cuando esas redes colapsan la gente empieza a colapsar y la sociedad se vuelve muy violenta a la par que insegura para cualquiera y las personas se vuelven cobardes y buscan fórmulas para protegerse... y se acaban las tonterías y empiezan las verdades...

El Rambo gallego se fue al monte.. qué fue lo primero que buscó: un techo, en forma de tienda de campaña; lo segundo comida que robaba en cualquier lugar...

Qué no robaba el "Rambo gallego":

*DINERO, *no le servía absolutamente para nada... eso sí, era libe y viajaba por dónde quería y... con todo siendo Cordobés vivía en montes gallegos, donde la humedad es surrealista y ahora hay todo tipo de alimañas... su mayor problema: LA SALUD y sus cuitas para con ella seguramente...

Si no eres capaz de entender algo tan básico como estas cosas... aaaaahhhh libegales de mierda, tanta bobada y cuantas absurdeces...

Tú no eres él... tú eres un cínico crédulo, incapaz de poner en cuestió sus mínimas realidades vitales... no más...


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que la base de la tecnología USA es también militar y gran parte de la evolución de la misma son investigaciones militares como el propio internet o el GPS. Posiblemente Rusia no este al nivel de USA en cuanto a tecnología pero fabrica sus propias centrales nucleares, sus propios misiles, cohetes que van al espacio y vuelven cargados de astronautas y/o suministros, ponen sus satelites en orbitas y tienen su propio sistema de posicionamiento, por supuesto fabrican sus cazas de combate, bombarderos, naves de guerra, submarinos, misiles de crucero y todo eso no funciona con Windows sino que tienen sus propios programas para hacerlo. Rusia no es USA pero esta muy por encima tecnologicamente a nivel militar de la mayoría de paises y además tiene la ventaja de que no depende para nada de materias primas de fuera para fabricar su armamento y su tecnologia.




*Además que antes del conflicto* gUSAnia tenía que usar las naves rusas para llegar a la estación internacional... Y los cohetes de usa tenían que usar motores rusos.. porque tenían mejor desempeño y rentabilidad que los gUSAnos...

Además el lo que se refiere al sistema de posicionamiento global, el glonass ruso, hace un par de años este sistema alcanzó la exactitud de la que se afanaban los gUSAnos... menos de 2 cm me parece...

*Entonces por todo esto decir que*: _"Rusia no este al nivel de USA en cuanto a tecnología"_ es algo ambiguo... USA tiene toda una estrategia de marketing para vender sus productos... si no ahi esta su tan traído avión furtivo F-22 raptor... que lo han vendido como la quinta maravilla.. siendo que hasta la fecha es uno de los aviones cazas con más problemas y errores.. con un récord de 850 fallas me parece... lista de fallas elaborada por la propia empresa....


----------



## Trajanillo (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucrania podrá lanzar ataques con misiles en territorio ruso*
> Hoy, 09:10
> 
> "
> ...



Lo de la bomba sucia es plausible y podrían hacerlo, pero estarían dispuestos a pagar el coste de esa acción?


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> OT:
> 
> Los planes de Hitler en la Operación Barbarroja eran claros tomar el sur de Rusia (Ucrania y el Cáucaso), sin embargo el OKH y especialmente su jefe F. Hadler que desvío recursos al esfuerzo para tomar Moscú. Sin embargo toda la operación estaba destinada al fracaso como consecuencia de abrir un segundo frente sin haber derrotado y ocupado las islas del Imperio Británico.



Especulo, pero el gran error de Hitler probablemente fue no escuchar a Mussolini... el MEDITERRANEO era la victoria... cerrarlo con España e Italia y a partir de ahí Suez, con ello ya iba cayendo todo y lo que era más importante, protegía redes de abastecimiento que en aquellos tiempos eran inatacables... 

Ni inglaterra, ni Rusia eran su escenario vital... el MEDITERRANEO SI... pero no lo entendió, era hombre de tierras adentro y el mar, imagino que le parecía un lugar innecesario e incomprensible...


----------



## Chaini (30 May 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Los soldados capturados de Azovstal serán juzgados por un tribunal internacional en la RPD
> 
> Según el jefe de la región, no solo los miembros del batallón nacional, sino también los militantes que siguen sus órdenes y actúan de acuerdo con la ideología nazi deben comparecer ante el tribunal.
> 
> “No importa cómo jueguen, algunas personas, sé que hay diferentes opiniones, emociones, si el enemigo depuso las armas, entonces la corte decide su destino futuro, si es un criminal nazi, entonces este es un tribunal, ”, dijo el jefe de la DPR.



Según los prisioneros de guerra (por supuesto, inspirado en azovstal), en general, la imagen es la siguiente.

"El estatuto de los prisioneros de guerra está determinado por el Convenio de Ginebra sobre el trato de los prisioneros de guerra (Tercer Convenio de Ginebra), de 12.08.1949. En el territorio de Rusia y Ucrania, los cuatro convenios de Ginebra han estado en vigor desde 1954 (no debe confundirse con el Convenio de Ginebra sobre el tratamiento de prisioneros de guerra de 27.07.1929, que la URSS no firmó.)
Los convenios de Ginebra permiten a los países partes llevar a los prisioneros de guerra a la responsabilidad penal y disciplinaria sobre la base de una decisión judicial dictada de plena conformidad con la legislación del país de origen y garantizando el derecho de defensa de los prisioneros. La prohibición de aplicar penas a los prisioneros de guerra que no estén previstas para los militares del país cautivo (artículo 87 del Tercer Convenio de Ginebra) es un requisito previo.

El intercambio de prisioneros procesados se complica por el hecho de que, antes de ser repatriados, deben ser indultados por el presidente del país en el que están condenados. Al mismo tiempo, la legislación de Ucrania, a diferencia de la rusa, limita el derecho del presidente al perdón.
Así, de conformidad con el artículo 87 del Código Penal de Ucrania y el Decreto Presidencial de 21/04/2015 (Reglamento sobre el procedimiento de indulto), la cuestión del indulto de las personas condenadas a cadena PERPETUA puede examinarse no antes de 20 años después del Inicio de la ejecución de la sentencia. Antes de la expiración de este período, el presidente puede reemplazar la pena de dicha persona con una pena de prisión por un período de 25 años.
En Ucrania, hasta la fecha, se ha dictado la primera sentencia contra uno de los prisioneros de guerra, Shishimarin Vadim, por violar las leyes y costumbres de la guerra, lo que implica el asesinato de un civil desarmado. La pena de cadena PERPETUA que se le impuso en realidad excluye la posibilidad de su intercambio.

4 del Tercer Convenio de Ginebra, los civiles que no forman parte de las fuerzas armadas regulares, pero que participan en la resistencia Armada, también se consideran prisioneros de guerra cuando son capturados. En consecuencia, están sujetos a la convención sobre el trato de los prisioneros de guerra.
*El DPR anunció la creación de un" Tribunal internacional " con la participación de Rusia y LC para decidir el destino de los defensores de azovstali. Sin embargo, el derecho internacional no reconoce ni el DPR ni la LC como Estados independientes. Por lo tanto, el establecimiento de un Tribunal militar internacional, siguiendo el ejemplo de Nuremberg por estas entidades, no es posible desde el punto de vista jurídico, por lo que la sentencia que pueda dictar ese Tribunal no se ajustaría a los Convenios de Ginebra.*
El artículo 3 de la Tercera convención garantiza el derecho de los prisioneros de guerra a ser juzgados en causas penales en su contra únicamente por tribunales establecidos por ley. Dado que Rusia es la única de esta troika que es parte en los convenios de Ginebra, la responsabilidad legal por la vida de los prisioneros de guerra y las consecuencias de su condena, incluso en el territorio de repúblicas no reconocidas por el mundo, se le asignará



Palabritas de abogado ruso


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)

Literalmente, acaban de informar desde cerca de Gorlovka que la parte norte y última del pueblo de Dolomitnoye (Planta de piensos compuestos) fue tomada por las fuerzas del NM de la RPD.


Educación patriótica de la generación más joven en las realidades modernas de Ucrania.


Con el inicio de la temporada turística, el gobierno búlgaro decidió desalojar a los refugiados ucranianos de los hoteles en la costa del Mar Negro.


En el mercado de Besarabia, en el mismo centro de Kyiv, la gasolina y el diésel se venden directamente desde el maletero de un coche.


La gasolina y la sal son ahora los mejores regalos en Ucrania.


Batalla por la ayuda humanitaria en Odessa.


En Ucrania, lanzaron la producción de queso y salchichas antirrusas. En lugar de la salchicha "Moscú" habitual, apareció la salchicha "Muerte a los moscovitas" en los estantes de las tiendas, y en lugar de "ruso" apareció "¡Queso antirruso!


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ..
> El nivel de vida de un país se debe medir si la mayor parte de la población puede crear negocio o no, si es no, es una puta mierda



El nivel de vida de cualquier país no te lo da semejante estupidez... te lo da como vive el 20% de los más pobres... eso sí te da el nivel de vida de un país y muy bien... y no, no tiene nada que ver con sentimentalismos sociales, no te lleves a engaño...

Has visto lo que aconteció en la final de París... dijo Henry, que es frances que el lugar donde está el estadio no es París, que allí no querría ir nadie... y... y...

¡¡¡¡ los malévolos hinchas ingleses !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... aaaaaahhhh siempre haciendo de las suyas... jajajajaa...

Pues no, resulta que ese 20% de la sociedad, que vive por donde está el estadio decidió dar una pequeña muestra de lo que acontece CUANDO NIÑOS PIJOS bien, como los ingleses VAN A LUGARES dónde vive ese 20% de pobres y marginales...

Dicen que hoy pasear por Barcelona ya no es algo que uno pueda hacer sin mirar mucho a los lados...

España también empieza a tener ese 20% de personas que VAN A MARCAR NUESTRO NIVEL DE VIDA...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 May 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice.
PABLO HÁSEL. Independentismo catalán y Rusia


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)




----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*Inflación repunta en mayo hasta 8,7 % por subida de carburantes y alimentos*

_




_Datos macro Hace 54 minutos (30.05.2022 09:00)


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. El dinero en la economía (no existiendo patrón oro) no es limitado. Se emite en función del crecimiento.
> 
> Cuando un gobierno emite de más, genera inflación. Pero si emite de modo parejo al crecimiento del PBI, no genera inflación.
> 
> ...



Keynes probablemente tenía razón.. su base económica, dejémoslo claro se ha pervertido demasiado, pero tenía en gran medida razón...

Hacer un inversión fuerte pública y en sectores estratégicos que mejoren la eficiencia es INMENSAMENTE RENTABLE... 

Pero: JEVONS...

Mayor eficiencia supone mayor consumo... mayor consumo supone más entropia, con lo cual... si tú tomas a Keynes consigues hacer crecer la economía y como consecuencia inmediata de sus buenas prácticas ERES MÁS INEFICIENTE y al final por tanto se vuelve a contraer más deuda...

Los liberales en este punto; pues van acertando más... el problema de ellos es que atacan la EFICIENCIA y fruto de ello destruyen consumo, con lo cual reducen la entropia y al final tienen mejores prospecciones de deuda, ahora bien con menos consumo pues DEBERIA haber menos renta y... y... los liberales dicen que no... y mienten más que hablan, pero... ellos consiguen sus ratios OBVIANDO a una gran parte de la sociedad, CON LO CUAL, ya se consigue SU VERDAD... 

JEVONS está con ellos...

Y es jodido el tema, ya que no es fácilmente solucionable... teorías hay muchas pero romper la realidad es complejo y nada sencillo...


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Masala, profesor de Política Internacional en la Universidad de la Bundeswehr en Múnich:
* el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin no ve actualmente ninguna razón para negociar con Ucrania.*
_*Putin sólo empezaría a negociar seriamente si tuviera que temer que perdería más de lo que *_
*ganaría si continuara la guerra. Pero ese no es el caso por el momento.*


----------



## Arraki (30 May 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre los generales rusos KIA o no


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De dónde sacas tal cosa...
> 
> Turquía lleva años haciendo vuelos sobre territorio en disputa y nadie ha movido un dedo por Grecia, MENOS España... en la última disputa fue Francia la que ayudó a Grecia y CUIDADO, a cambio Grecia ha comprado material militar frances, nada es gratis por lo que se ve... lo de Italia, tampoco lo veo...
> 
> ...




No solo ayuda para favorecer la venta de armas. 
También es debido al conflicto con Turquía por prospecciones marítimas en la zona greco-chipriota en las que Francia participa.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aprenden assambler de sus micros más interrupciones al micro o al sistema operativo propio.
> Solo los más expertos programan con interrupciones al micro o al OS.
> 
> 
> ...



Dejad de haceros pajas mentales. Nadie programa hoy en día a nivel ensamblador y los únicos que deberían tocar las interrupciones son los Sistemas Operativos, so riesgo de joderlo todo y no volver a la rutina adecuada. Lo que se hace es programar en C, incluso cuando se programan FPGAs. Y es que no hace ni falta, los compiladores hoy en día optimizan muy bien y no necesitas meterte en líos.

Por otra parte, pese a lo que dice otro forero, decir que los rusos sí fabrican procesadores (Baikal Electronics, por ejemplo), aunque están por detrás de los americanos. De los europeos no hablo, porque no tenemos, pese a la iniciativa EPI. Rusia sí tiene supercomputadores, varios de ellos, para lo que ellos necesitan. He leído que alguno llega a 16 PetaFlops, que tampoco está mal, aunque es cierto que se basan en procesadores occidentales (aunque ya en 2020 comentaban de ir cambiando eso):
Three RSC Supercomputers Represent Russia in Global IO500 Rating
Russia Planning to Build Powerful New Supercomputers After Seeing Its Technology Lag Behind U.S. And China

Además, ojo con los chinos y los suyos de marca Sunway, que tienen un sistema exascale:
How China Made An Exascale Supercomputer Out Of Old 14 Nanometer Tech

Mientras vayan por detrás, pueden tirar de procesadores chinos, que no son tan eficientes energéticamente como los americanos pero, como tienen petróleo y gas para quemar a gusto, les da igual. Ellos se lo pueden permitir, nosotros no.

Aquí los que estamos jodidos, como siempre, somos los europeos. Si pasado mañana USA dice que no se nos vende un procesador más, no tenemos nada que hacer. NA-DA. Al menos antes UK tenía ARM, ahora ni eso (pasó a los japoneses y luego a Nvidia). Europeas como STM, Kalray, Infineon... lo que producen son MPPAs, ASICs, chips para sistemas embebidos, etc. Pero nada de CPU de uso multipropósito. Con eso no se puede construir un supercomputador.


----------



## MiguelLacano (30 May 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice.
> PABLO HÁSEL. Independentismo catalán y Rusia



Diga lo que diga ese hijo de puta y traidor, la realidad es la que es: Ucrania es una puta Catarluña indepe y las gentes del Donbass y Crimea y resto de prorusos son los charnegos y catalanes españoles que se les hinchan los cojones y se levantan contra la inmersión lingüística y el antiespañolismo y supremacismo catarlufo. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te lo he explicado y nada no hay forma de QUE APRENDAS... que vayas al monte e intentes ENTERARTE de lo que valen tus ESTUPIDECES libegaloides...
> 
> La gente ni quiere ser libre, ni tomar decisiones, ni gaitas...
> 
> ...



Ya te dije que confundías "sociedad" con "estado", bajo esa premisa, poco se puede debatir, más que nada, porque o malinterpretas (para tratar de llevar razón) mis palabras
En lo único que te doy la razón es que si, en este país, por desgracia, hay mucha gente que solo quiere "seguridad"...que nunca tiene ni va a tener, pero eso nos lo callamos, verdad?


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que la base de la tecnología USA es también militar y gran parte de la evolución de la misma son investigaciones militares como el propio internet o el GPS. Posiblemente Rusia no este al nivel de USA en cuanto a tecnología pero fabrica sus propias centrales nucleares, sus propios misiles, cohetes que van al espacio y vuelven cargados de astronautas y/o suministros, ponen sus satelites en orbitas y tienen su propio sistema de posicionamiento, por supuesto fabrican sus cazas de combate, bombarderos, naves de guerra, submarinos, misiles de crucero y todo eso no funciona con Windows sino que tienen sus propios programas para hacerlo. Rusia no es USA pero esta muy por encima tecnologicamente a nivel militar de la mayoría de paises y además tiene la ventaja de que no depende para nada de materias primas de fuera para fabricar su armamento y su tecnologia.




Creo recordar que los rusos están desarrollando la tecnología para reutilizar el combustible nuclear gastado para que siga produciendo energía. Y están bastante avanzados.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Diga lo que diga ese hijo de puta y traidor, la realidad es la que es: Ucrania es una puta Catarluña indepe y las gentes del Donbass y Crimea y resto de prorusos son los charnegos y catalanes españoles que se les hinchan los cojones y se levantan contra la inmersión lingüística y el antiespañolismo y supremacismo catarlufo. Ni más ni menos.



Que vayan tomando nota los separatistas catañordos, de lo que ocurre cuando traicionas a tu patria...


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El nivel de vida de cualquier país no te lo da semejante estupidez... te lo da como vive el 20% de los más pobres... eso sí te da el nivel de vida de un país y muy bien... y no, no tiene nada que ver con sentimentalismos sociales, no te lleves a engaño...
> 
> Has visto lo que aconteció en la final de París... dijo Henry, que es frances que el lugar donde está el estadio no es París, que allí no querría ir nadie... y... y...
> 
> ...



Mezclas churras con merinas
Siempre va a haber "desigualdades" y siempre vas a tener inseguridad producto de esas desigualdades, bueno, siempre no, pero hay muchos factores sociales, sociológicos y claro, económicos
Lo que no puedes es coger todo y "resumir en algo que te viene bien" a nivel de ideas y dar por sentado que la única solución es..."paguitas"? porque eso se lleva haciendo ni se sabe...con un pobre resultado en la mayoría de ocasiones
No te lleves a equívoco, cuando viene a Europa la gente de fera, lo hace buscando un nivel de vida, otra cosa es que, para ellos no sea sencillo, ni una adaptación ni una integración cultural
Ahora, no me puedes decir en el mismo mensaje que, para esto, la solución es el estado, pero al mismo tiempo mostrando como uno de los problemas del "estado"? porque basicamente, eso es lo que estás haciendo
Seguramente, si muchas de esas personas pudieran crear un negocio no darían problemas, además de dar trabajo a otras y así continuamente

Hasta el día quie os bajéis del burro, dentro de 3000 años para entender que el estado no es capaz de llegar a soluciones, tendremos que pasar por problemas que vosotros mismos provocais, qué se le va a hacer....


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Una pregunta de la entrevista en RT al General Shpak:

_ " - De nuevo, su opinión personal: ¿dónde deben detenerse nuestras tropas? _
_¿En las fronteras de las repúblicas populares del Donbass más Kherson y parte_
_ de la región de Zaporozhye? ¿En el Dniéper? ¿En las afueras de Polonia?_

_* - Si queda un solo metro cuadrado de tierra bajo el actual régimen de Kiev, 
se llenará inmediatamente de armas, y desde allí empezarán a disparar a Rusia, 
a los rusos. Esta cosa fascista es como un cáncer: puede extenderse más y más. *_
*Hay que destruirlo hasta el final..."*



«Тактика выбрана верная, но она не предусматривает быстрых побед»: генерал-полковник Георгий Шпак — о ходе спецоперации


----------



## Simónster (30 May 2022)

Di una broma: Arma rusa


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Fake.

Ni un solo tatuaje de Semper Fi o del águila con el tridente. Ni un 6 pack a la vista. Esos son actores rusos.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

El protagonismo de EE UU en el conflicto de Perejil deja en entredicho a la Unión Europea


El apoyo de Francia a Rabat hizo imposible una postura común de Europa ante Marruecos




elpais.com





No me malinterpretes, pero era simple ir al buscador...


----------



## Nico (30 May 2022)

Simónster dijo:


> Di una broma: Arma rusa




AK-47... ¿me perdí el chiste?


----------



## Arraki (30 May 2022)

La moral está por la nubes en el ejército ucro

Copiado del telegram del colonel cassad:

El comando ucraniano arrestó al comandante de la unidad en retirada: el militante hizo una rabieta, tratando de demostrar que todos podían morir

Toda la unidad abandonó sus posiciones, porque entendieron que solo la destrucción completa brillaba más para ellos.

Parece que el plan de Zelensky de luchar hasta el último ucraniano ha dejado de ser tan atractivo para los soldados.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Fake.
> 
> Ni un solo tatuaje de Semper Fi o del águila con el tridente. Ni un 6 pack a la vista. Esos son actores rusos.



¿Cuántos militares Estadounidenses conoces para deducir que todos van tatuados como moteros o Yakuzas japoneses?
La moda de los tatuajes no esta tan extendida como te crees entre sus militares
De hecho su política sobre los tatuajes era, y creo sigue siendo muy restrictiva, y siempre han estado muy mal vistos
En EEUU lo de los tatuajes es cosa de patibularios









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando los marroquis invadieron España en el verano del 2002, ocuparon con tropas de infanteria de marina la isla de Perejil, Italia ofrecio buques y tropas a España, de manera instantanea...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074253
> 
> ...



Lo del islam, mejor lo dejamos, es foro de economía y no militar, ni de otro tipo...

Si se hace cualquier movimiento lo será por un aspecto específicamente ECONÓMICO...

A Turquía la religión griega le importa nada... le importan aspectos económicos geográficos, motivo por el que mantiene disputas claras y contundentes con Grecia y España no va a hacer nada, en NINGUN caso, SALVO que EE.UU. dijese otra cosa... aquí manda el Tio Sam, sí o sí...


----------



## Arraki (30 May 2022)




----------



## JimJones (30 May 2022)

Horny Report 272 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Hora Cofrade, Vlad-Donald´s, Trucha Taxi, Demagogia Obrera, Superagente Abusao, Alien Enmanuelle, Boko-Jima, Al Bujari, Saud Bazar, VarilodoMaca... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:05:59 Subido 27/05 a las 22:03:38...




www.ivoox.com





gosta


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Cuántos militares Estadounidenses conoces para deducir que todos van tatuados como moteros o Yakuzas japoneses?
> La moda de los tatuajes no esta tan extendida como te crees entre sus militares
> De hecho su política sobre los tatuajes era, y creo sigue siendo muy restrictiva, y siempre han estado muy mal vistos
> En EEUU lo de los tatuajes es cosa de patibularios
> ...



He coincidido con muchos de ellos en cierto lugar de Europa y (casi) todos llevan su pequeña cosa tatuada, muchas veces relacionada con el servicio. Lo que tienen totalmente prohibido es que los tatuajes sean visibles, pero tatuajes de omoplato, pectoral (pequeños) y lateral del brazo, sin ningún problema. Esto en marines y en infantería regular. Tambien he topado con gente del servicio de seguridad de la embajada americana y la mayoría llevaban algo también. Supongo que muchos de ellos son ex-seals o ex-rangers.

Quizás la oficialidad americana sea menos cani, pero los soldados y los NCO son bastante canis. Sobre todo, ellas.

Aquí tienes la regulación sobre tatuajes en el ejercito americano: https://www.armyg1.army.mil/hr/uniform/docs/uniform/Tattoo, Branding, and Body Mutilation (Sep 2014).pdf


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Dejad de haceros pajas mentales. Nadie programa hoy en día a nivel ensamblador y los únicos que deberían tocar las interrupciones son los Sistemas Operativos, so riesgo de joderlo todo y no volver a la rutina adecuada. Lo que se hace es programar en C, incluso cuando se programan FPGAs. Y es que no hace ni falta, los compiladores hoy en día optimizan muy bien y no necesitas meterte en líos.
> 
> Por otra parte, pese a lo que dice otro forero, decir que los rusos sí fabrican procesadores (Baikal Electronics, por ejemplo), aunque están por detrás de los americanos. De los europeos no hablo, porque no tenemos, pese a la iniciativa EPI. Rusia sí tiene supercomputadores, varios de ellos, para lo que ellos necesitan. He leído que alguno llega a 16 PetaFlops, que tampoco está mal, aunque es cierto que se basan en procesadores occidentales (aunque ya en 2020 comentaban de ir cambiando eso):
> Three RSC Supercomputers Represent Russia in Global IO500 Rating
> ...



Ahora ve tú y explicale a los LIBEGALES qué son "sectores estratégicos" y porqué eso del MERCADO PROVEERA no sirve... 

El globalismo nos ha vuelto tan dependientes de todo que en general ya no somos capaces de nada... es trágico, pero cierto... países como Rusia o China con políticas proteccionistas e intervencionistas en el plano estratégico nos machacan a los europeos por mucho que nos creamos... simplemente hemos permitido durante más de 25 años la EXPOLIACION INDUSTRIAL más absoluta y...

Estamos dónde estamos...


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Sobre lenguajes, los Javelins usan assambler.









Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II: What sort of programming goes into a military jet plane?


Mike Simpson's answer: Having been a software engineer in the defense industry for over 30 years, I've seen most everything used. The Air Force was very keen on JOVIAL J-73 for it's embedded systems until Ada came along in the early to mid 1980's. I was an Ada Instructor based out of Keesler AFB...




qr.ae




...
Most all software was written either in assembler specific for the CPU used (1750 Assembler for the Javelin anti-tank missile), or a mix of assembler and a high-order language (some Ada but mostly plain old C). 
...


----------



## Ulisses (30 May 2022)

China crea una coalición para contrarrestar el liderazgo 'bárbaro y sangriento' de EEUU


Pekín no podría haber dejado más claro su descontento con Joe Biden. Mientras el presidente estadounidense se reunía en Tokio con los líderes de la alianza de seguridad Quad, bomba




www.expansion.com


----------



## niraj (30 May 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo del islam, mejor lo dejamos, es foro de economía y no militar, ni de otro tipo...
> 
> Si se hace cualquier movimiento lo será por un aspecto específicamente ECONÓMICO...
> 
> A Turquía la religión griega le importa nada... le importan aspectos económicos geográficos, motivo por el que mantiene disputas claras y contundentes con Grecia y España no va a hacer nada, en NINGUN caso, SALVO que EE.UU. dijese otra cosa... aquí manda el Tio Sam, sí o sí...



Esto no va de economia, va de civilizaciones antagonicas, la historia se repite si no pones los medios necesarios !!!.

PD- Entran dos, sale uno, la invasion de europa ya comenzo, hace unos añitos, tal vez 30.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 May 2022)




----------



## niraj (30 May 2022)

t.me/OpenUkraine/18056

[]
[ Album ]
el compañero del primer ministro Húngaro Orban equiparó a Ucrania con la Alemania nazi 

El periodista del gobierno Zsolt Bayer comparó los llamamientos en Ucrania para distorsionar el papel de la literatura rusa en la educación y la cultura con la opresión de los judíos en la Alemania de Hitler.

Bayer también distribuyó en los medios un mapa de Ucrania con tierras donadas por Rusia y cuestionó la existencia de la cultura y la nación ucranianas, escriben indignados los medios de Kiev.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esto no va de economia, va de civilizaciones antagonicas, la historia se repite si no pones los medios necesarios !!!.
> 
> PD- Entran dos, sale uno, la invasion de europa ya comenzo, hace unos añitos, tal vez 30.



En esta vida TODO va de economía... déjate de "civilizaciones antagónicas" y chorradas de esas...

Siempre ha mandado la ECONOMÍA... y siempre va a mandar... ¿tienes? puedes... ¿no tienes? busca, encuentra y toma...

Es simple, desde que el hombre es hombre...


----------



## niraj (30 May 2022)

El comienzo del fin del dolar como moneda de reserva?


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)




----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Diga lo que diga ese hijo de puta y traidor, la realidad es la que es: Ucrania es una puta Catarluña indepe y las gentes del Donbass y Crimea y resto de prorusos son los charnegos y catalanes españoles que se les hinchan los cojones y se levantan contra la inmersión lingüística y el antiespañolismo y supremacismo catarlufo. Ni más ni menos.



Donbass es Tabarnia.


----------



## niraj (30 May 2022)

t.me/OpenUkraine/18043

"¡Las amenazas de Ucrania sobre el cierre del oleoducto Friendship son inaceptables!", dijo el Secretario de Estado del Ministerio de relaciones exteriores Húngaro, Tamas menzer.

Esto fue una respuesta a las palabras de la consejera del ministro de energía de Ucrania, Elena Mirror, quien insinuó que con el oleoducto "Amistad", a través del cual se bombea gas a Hungría en un hilo separado, "algo puede suceder". Como saben, es a través de este oleoducto que Hungría espera recibir petróleo aún más, habiendo aceptado el embargo.

"Esta declaración es particularmente impactante a la luz del hecho de que Hungría está haciendo todo lo posible para ayudar a los refugiados. Más de 730 miles de personas de Ucrania ya han llegado aquí, y Hungría ha hecho innumerables propuestas para ayudar al país y a los que todavía están allí", dijo tamash menzer.

Parece que los húngaros aún no se han dado cuenta de que estas no son amenazas, sino una declaración completamente consciente del estado terrorista. Solo se dijo esto no directamente, sino "a través de la rodilla", eligiendo un orador para su voz, una tonta, la consejera del ministro de energía de Ucrania, Elena mirral.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Tampoco se los iban a leer, así que...


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya te dije que confundías "sociedad" con "estado", bajo esa premisa, poco se puede debatir, más que nada, porque o malinterpretas (para tratar de llevar razón) mis palabras
> En lo único que te doy la razón es que si, en este país, por desgracia, hay mucha gente que solo quiere "seguridad"...que nunca tiene ni va a tener, pero eso nos lo callamos, verdad?



No chaval, yo no confundo nada, lo que pasa es que SI SE LO QUE DIGO... y lo que supone...

El problema de gente como tú es que pensais que "las palabras" son lo que vosotros querais y no lo que significan:

¿Seguridad?... ¿¿¿que palabra es esa????, de qué, de ir a Paris a emborracharte y luego ver la final... o de ir en autobús y entrar en el estadio... ¿libertad?, el autobus o la de la calle...

No sabeis ni de que hablais...

MIEDO. Eso es de lo que TU HABLAS, cuando huyes de tus propias ideas... pero tampoco lo sabes, tú lo llamas, cómo aversión a la naturaleza o sociabilidad... jajajjaaaa...

Tú lo que tienes es aversión y pánico a tus propias ideas... pero eso sí, tienes también deseos de que alguien quíen fuese DIESE SEGURIDAD a tus tontaaaaaassss libegales...


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Fake.
> 
> Ni un solo tatuaje de Semper Fi o del águila con el tridente. *Ni un 6 pack a la vista.* Esos son actores rusos.



Tú has visto muchas películas.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Fake.
> 
> Ni un solo tatuaje de Semper Fi o del águila con el tridente. Ni un 6 pack a la vista. Esos son actores rusos.



Tratándose de estadounidenses lo raro es que estuvieran delgados.


----------



## NS 4 (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia from Hong Kong
> Le ha dicho al clapham que China , sorry , la Republica Popular de China , esta cabrona con el Zar Vladimirovich I porque no le aviso del ukranicidio . Pekin , sorry Beijing esta en shock porque pensaba , oh ilusa de elle , que la " Operacion militar Especial " seria rapida y solo se trataria de liberar Donbass , nada mas . Pero el Zar ha seguido el ejemplo de Ivanka Trump y no quiere quedarse con las ganas
> quiere quedarse con todo . Y la RP China con esta cara :  XI WE HAVE A PROBLEM ....
> Ahora que El Zar ha demostrado que YES WE CAN invadir paises como lo hace Occidente
> ...



...kakiteeee...en neozelandes.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas
> Siempre va a haber "desigualdades" y siempre vas a tener inseguridad producto de esas desigualdades, bueno, siempre no, pero hay muchos factores sociales, sociológicos y claro, económicos
> Lo que no puedes es coger todo y "resumir en algo que te viene bien" a nivel de ideas y dar por sentado que la única solución es..."paguitas"? porque eso se lleva haciendo ni se sabe...con un pobre resultado en la mayoría de ocasiones
> No te lleves a equívoco, cuando viene a Europa la gente de fera, lo hace buscando un nivel de vida, otra cosa es que, para ellos no sea sencillo, ni una adaptación ni una integración cultural
> ...



La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que yo sé de lo que hablo... tú te dedicas a elocubrar sobre mi forma de pensar o mis ideas o... y lo trágico es que ni siquiera te acercas, pero... 

El estado ya te lo he explicado no está ahí por imposición de nadie... es funcional y es una DEGENARACION que ha llegado a dónde ha llegado por justamente eso, ser funcional... y no de hoy, de siempre, con sus formas diferentes pero tal cual...

Y tú no quieres ir al monte porque ese ESTADO te protege y POR NADA DEL MUNDO querrías o SABRIAS VIVIR sin esa protección: MIEDO, se le llama a verse a la intemperie... 

En EE.UU. hay paguitas, es el país más impregnado de paguitas... jajajajaaaa... pero no es el país de jauja en la protección... ¿porqué apalean a los negros en EE.UU.?... 

Por algo simple, ese 20% de población no puede salir del gueto en el que viven, por nada del mundo o... o... 

¿La seguridad?... ¿las paguitas?...

Pero... hipocresia mediante, LA POLICIA SALVAJE apalea a los negros... eso sí, ese 20% que vive en guetos que no salga, no sea que los negocios puedan... jajajaaaa... y la LIBERTAD????, bueno, la LIBERTAD la protegen esos malosos policías, al menos hasta donde es protegible para ABRIR NEGOCIOS... AMOS NO ME HODAS...


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/2790

ukropitecos seres de lús


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

*Notas*

_*Para @alfonbass*_

Los humanos necesitan unos 6 años para decir que te vales sin ayudas, unos 9 para ser útiles a la sociedad, en ese caso para tribus y poco más, en la civilización actual iniciar un negocio necesitas 18 años (edad legal) pero en la practica va desde los 16 años para y trabajos no cualificados hasta los 23 o 24 años para más cualificados.

Eso es mucho tiempo, un perro solo vive en promedio unos 14 años, durante el cual nuestros cachorros necesitan atención y servicios que sin un grupo no se pueden prestar, unos haciendo unas cosas y otros otras, dejamos atrás el paraíso de los cazadores-recolectores donde aunque la vida era corta, unos 20 años días trabajabas 2 días a la semana, la sociedad ha ido ganando complejidad pero nuestra base es el apoyo mutuo sin él como especie desapareceríamos pues seriamos incapaces de mantener con vida a nuestros cachorros.









50 fascinating facts from indigenous and tribal peoples from around the world - Survival International


To celebrate our 50th birthday in 2019, here are 50 facts for 50 years



www.survivalinternational.org




...
Hunter-gatherer tribes spend far less time working than we do. The Cuiva people of Colombia and Venezuela “work” for only 15-20 hours a week and spend many hours each day in their hammocks, made extra large so that spouses and children can all get in together. 
...

*Sobre Catalunya*

Geopolíticamente o geoestratégicamente como queráis llamarlo la plena independencia de Catalunya no es viable para España ya que aparte de ser un nudo industrial y de servicios es frontera y ruta de comunicación con Europa, la otra ruta es por Euskadi, la famosa ruta por el centro nos lleva a atravesar los Pirineos por su parte más alta y amplia siendo muy costoso para el transporte en carretera que necesita desniveles muy bajos.

Como satisfacer a Catalunya y que España no tenga problemas, pues dejándoles o dejándonos, pues soy catalán, ser y reconociéndoles con nación asociada, que se equivocan es su problema y muchas veces nos hemos equivocado y la hemos cagado a base de bien pero cuando más intromisión del gobierno español haya peor irán las cosas, sobre el resto de España pues es un tema que ha cada uno le toca decidir pero siempre teniendo en mente que lo que es bueno para unos puede ser malo para otros por lo cual cada cual a de decidir que camino coger.

Yo con una Republica Catalana asociada a la corona Española me doy por satisfecho, es mi opinión personal, cada cual puede tener las suyas y *este hilo esta dedicado a lo que pasa en Ucrania y sus consecuencias por eso creo que discusiones de este tipo o las de alfonbass merecen hilo aparte*.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tú has visto muchas películas.



Eso era en los 90, cuando vivían todos a base de Cheetos y Cola Zero.

Ahora ves los seals que pasan por el programa de Joe Rogan y son unas maquinas. Todos into MMA y su puta madre... Este es Andy Stumpf y con solo un brazo te hace una colonoscopia y una limpieza de boca como nunca antes has experimentado:




Jocko Willink




Goggings (ahora es corredor de larga distancia y esta mas tirillas)




Etc, etc, etc...

En este foro lo que hay es mucho miedo a la superioridad de la elite militar del hegemon...


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Puesto que la ciencia informática no avanza (un pentium MMX 100 de finales de los 90 es estructuralmente idéntico al último Xeon de Intel), la calidad se obtiene en el software. Software bueno y malo hay en todas partes.
> 
> Lo que si hay en Silicon Valley es un montón de gente haciendo gilipolleces inútiles (excepto para el mal: vigilarte) gastándose un montón de pasta en márketing y propaganda para vendérselas a otros gilipollas que las compran. Por supuesto de allí salen también cosas aprovechables, sobre un 10 % del total. El resto puta basura. Por ejemplo, el fenómeno apple es el arte de vender basura innecesaria a gente pija a precio de oro. Tangencialmente tiene algo que ver con la informática, pero se podían dedicar perfectamente a vender lavadoras pijas. Por supuesto los rusos no tienen ese arte ....
> 
> ...



 Joder, parece que se quedó en el Lisp, Cobol y Fortran, pues nada, programe en ellos. Y bueno, el micro ARM M1 de Apple, basura para cuatro pijos desubicados. Bueno, y la IA, nada, indistinguible con lo que ya había en los 70. Y eso que soy de los que consideran que en la informática actual hay mucho powerpoinista y baporware, pero tampoco hay que pasarse ...


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No chaval, yo no confundo nada, lo que pasa es que SI SE LO QUE DIGO... y lo que supone...
> 
> El problema de gente como tú es que pensais que "las palabras" son lo que vosotros querais y no lo que significan:
> 
> ...



Si lo confundes, pero lo haces a posta por completo, pero en fin, tu sabrás...
Yo ya te expliqué que el concepto de estado, para mi no es igual al de sociedad ni cooperación libre, tu insistes en que no es así, pero será para ti, pero es que yo más de dar mi punto de vista no puedo hacer...ahora, ese punto de vista, en función de lo que to veo y de lo que siento cada día, es más honesto que tratar de poner una exageración en la otra persona del debate, para llevar "razón", no me parece honesto
No sé qué tiene de malo emborracharte en París o en Estonia....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Tratándose de estadounidenses lo raro es que estuvieran delgados.



El soldado americano tiene mucho tiempo libre y es MUY aficionado a darle al hierro y subsecuentemente a la chasca, lo que hace que siempre nos den sensación de ir "rellenos". Hay mucho "cuello de toro" en la tropa.

Lo que me llama la atención de la tropa que tienen en Europa es que ellas van bastante puestas también. Suelen ser mujeres bastante bajas teniendo en cuenta que son jóvenes y tienden a ser mas anchas que altas. No gordas, pero si "stocky".

Supongo que en combate son todos ellos armas letales, nacidos para matar y tal. Pero los ves con el uniforme y sin equipo, con esas botas que siempre parece que les quedan grandes y no se...


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hombre, no .... Lo que ocurre es que decis que que van a hacer sin chips. Tienen chips, los fabrican ellos. Son más lentos que los occidentales, pero excepto para correr simulaciones de una explosión nuclear o del tiempo atmosférico del hemisferio norte, no se necesitan los tropecientos megahercios de los últimos xeones.
> 
> Quiero decir que para llevar la gestión de un banco como el santander o para controlar 6000 cabezas nucleares, con lo que tienen les basta y les sobra.
> 
> ...



En su día Linux era una versión barata gratuita de los Unix de la época, de hecho tardó en considerarse un sistema operativo estable, y lo que hizo el programador ese que nombra fue reinventar la rueda de lo que ya había implementado, no niego que fuera un genio, de hecho hay comentarios de programadores de IBM que más tarde entraron en LInux que vieron "código decente" entre mucho "código indecente". En los anales de la historia informática hay quien dice que hubo un tiempo en el que el compilador de C fue hecho por un "guru" y nadie se atrevía meterle mano, puesto que funcionaba, aunque nadie sabía por qué.

Hoy día cualquiera hace micros de hace 15 años que valen para mover cualquier cosa, pero son micros que no son competitivos. De hecho en la relación costo/beneficio a Rusia le saldría mucho más barato eliminar toda inversión en micros y comprar Intel/ARM, más baratos, más rápidos y más eficientes. Aunque en ese caso serían más vulnerables a sanciones. Al final tienen su propios desarrollos, que les cuesta un pastizal desarrollar y de los que no obtienen absolutamente ningún beneficio económico.


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

* "América es la única nación de la historia que milagrosamente ha pasado directamente
de la barbarie a la degeneración sin el habitual intervalo de civilización" *
- Clemenceau.


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Eso era en los 90, cuando vivían todos a base de Cheetos y Cola Zero.
> 
> Ahora ves los seals que pasan por el programa de Joe Rogan y son unas maquinas. Todos into MMA y su puta madre... Este es Andy Stumpf y con solo un brazo te hace una colonoscopia y una limpieza de boca como nunca antes has experimentado:
> 
> ...



Esos son los que ponen para hacer publicidad y vídeos promocionales.
Como las modelos que ponen para que los pajilleros se alisten.
O los lejías que van a los desfiles.
O los Pakis/Indios que hacen el cambio de guardia en la frontera, que ninguno baja de 1,90m.





















Los mercenarios están para asesinar civiles y poner bombas, no para hacer MMA en medio de un campo minado.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Notas*
> 
> _*Para @alfonbass*_
> ... *nuestra base es el apoyo mutuo sin él como especie desapareceríamos*..



Ojalá se pudiese pensar que es INTENCIONAL y de corazón, pero ni eso...

Por simple degeneración, las sociedades se organizan de modo estructurado, donde cada uno se especializa, de tal modo que sea lo más eficiente posible...

Luego las sociedades compiten entre sí y las más eficientes machacan a las menos... 

No dejamos de ser animales y como tales actuamos, incluso en estos aspectos...


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

La UE debe abandonar la idea de ganar la guerra en Ucrania

* General italiano pide a la UE que no provoque a Rusia
*
_* "La Unión Europea necesita abandonar la loca idea de ganar la guerra en Ucrania. 
Debemos obligar a Ucrania a capitular y no provocar a Rusia para que realice acciones*_
* más graves"*
- General italiano Leonardo Tricarico

Итальянский генерал призвал Евросоюз не провоцировать Россию — Readovka.news


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

@Julc 

Los 3 que te he puesto tienen mucha experiencia en combate; MUCHA... no creo que sean poster boys. Que seguro que los hay.

En cuanto a lo de las tropas de la frontera indo-pakistani, partiendo de la base de que lo que pase allí me la pela al 100% y también que conozco aquellas tierras directamente, el punjabi (la tropa que usan en la frontera es punjabi en un % muy alto, tanto en India como en Pakistan) no es como el semi moronegro del sur de ambos paises. He tratado mucho con punjabis y suelen ser tíos altos y grandes, de tez bastante clara. El punjabi con pasta es mas alto y mas grande que el español, por ejemplo. Conozco familias en las que el mas bajo de los hermanos (3 hermanos) mide 1,85 y el mas alto pasa del 1,90. Son gitanos altos.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Yo con una Republica Catalana asociada a la corona Española me doy por satisfecho, es mi opinión personal, cada cual puede tener las suyas y *este hilo esta dedicado a lo que pasa en Ucrania y sus consecuencias por eso creo que discusiones de este tipo o las de alfonbass merecen hilo aparte*.



Curioso, yo soy un catalan que jamas se fiara de una republica catalana independiente gobernada por los que llevan gobernando esta autonomia desde hace la ostia. Estoy seguro que seria un fiel reflejo de lo que es Ucrania tratando a sus ucranianos de origen ruso.

Y no sigo con el tema porque deberia pertenecer a otro hilo. En eso si te doy la razon.


----------



## Bartleby (30 May 2022)

*Los rusos entran en Severodonetsk, última ciudad que no controlan en Lugansk*










Los rusos entran en Severodonetsk, última ciudad que no controlan en Lugansk


Kiev, 30 may (EFE).- El ejército ruso ya ha entrado en la ciudad de Severodonetsk y "se está luchando en las calles" el interior de la urbe, la última en importancia que aún no controlan los soldados enviados por Moscú en la región ucraniana de Lugansk, en el este del país, informó el gobernador...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La diferencia entre tú y yo, es que yo sé de lo que hablo... tú te dedicas a elocubrar sobre mi forma de pensar o mis ideas o... y lo trágico es que ni siquiera te acercas, pero...



Pero si es EXACTAMENTE lo que estás haciendo tú!



vil. dijo:


> El estado ya te lo he explicado no está ahí por imposición de nadie... es funcional y es una DEGENARACION que ha llegado a dónde ha llegado por justamente eso, ser funcional... y no de hoy, de siempre, con sus formas diferentes pero tal cual...



El problema es utilizar al estado para tener más poder, eso es lo que ocurre en muchos países, y está mal, te pongas como te pongas


vil. dijo:


> Y tú no quieres ir al monte porque ese ESTADO te protege y POR NADA DEL MUNDO querrías o SABRIAS VIVIR sin esa protección: MIEDO, se le llama a verse a la intemperie...



Y dale, el estado NO PROTEGE, y la existencia o no existencia, no TIENE NADA QUE VER con ser una persona más o menos sociable....



vil. dijo:


> En EE.UU. hay paguitas, es el país más impregnado de paguitas... jajajajaaaa... pero no es el país de jauja en la protección... ¿porqué apalean a los negros en EE.UU.?...



USA es otro gran "monstruo estatal", pero buscar una relación tan simple a un problema con muchas aristas es inocente, por decirlo de una manera suave


vil. dijo:


> Por algo simple, ese 20% de población no puede salir del gueto en el que viven, por nada del mundo o... o...



¿Quienes les retienen? ha habido paises en la historia en donde se retenía dentro de unas fronteras al 99% de la población....



vil. dijo:


> ¿La seguridad?... ¿las paguitas?...
> 
> Pero... hipocresia mediante, LA POLICIA SALVAJE apalea a los negros... eso sí, ese 20% que vive en guetos que no salga, no sea que los negocios puedan... jajajaaaa... y la LIBERTAD????, bueno, la LIBERTAD la protegen esos malosos policías, al menos hasta donde es protegible para ABRIR NEGOCIOS... AMOS NO ME HODAS...



Esto último no tiene sentido, mezclas el problema de la delincuencia con "encerrar· a no sé quien, obviando todo lo demás, para llevartelo a tu terreno de "USA ez malo tó y punto..."
¿Sabes lo que es la honestidad intelectual? saber que, a pesar de todo, una sola persona no puede juzgar o conocer absolutamente todo el fondo de un problema, algo que, por cierto, si no lo haces, es imposible de encontrar una solución, ya que, por definición esta siempre va a ser falsa e inservible
Para terminar, tienes que comprender que lo que to digo es que la libertad individual, si, la misma que te otorga tener tu propia opinión y que no entre la policia en tu casa después de emitir una opinión desfavorable a Sanchez en este foro, por ejemplo, es la principal arista de una sociedad, ¿por qué? porque todas las relaciones, comerciales y personales parten de una premisa básica, la opción de escogerlo voluntariamente. obviamente, en esa elección hay pros y contras, te aprovechas de los buenos resultados de la misma manera que apechugas con las consecuencias, esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo, se trata de la vida, la REALIDAD
Desde un estado, lo único que puedes hacer es dotar de cierta seguridad, para que no te entren unos ladrones en tu casa, por ejemplo, pero es que, POCO MÁS PUEDES HACER y desde luego, en los estados donde vivimos, la norma no es esa, la norma es esquilmar a ciudadanos a impuestos o tratar de quitarle todo tipo de reflexión en libertad, a mi eso me parece mal, qué quieres que te diga?

Ahora bien, entender que no se trata de una "ley de la selva", sino de controlar ese poder que venga de ese estado, haciendo que, por ejemplo, no sea más importante la supervivencia de un tio como presidente, más que subir el nivel de vida de los ciudadanos, pues es horrible, y mucho más ver como se apoyan ese tipo de cosas, habrá que decirlo, duele o no duela...
Por último, comprender que la "gente" no es una masa, sino un grupo de personas que toman decisiones en base a millones de criterios, incontrolables muchos de ellos, pues es una obviedad
Así, cuando eso no lo tienes en cuenta, los resultados siempre terminan siendo malos


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si lo confundes, pero lo haces a posta por completo, pero en fin, tu sabrás...
> Yo ya te expliqué que el concepto de estado, para mi no es igual al de sociedad ni cooperación libre, tu insistes en que no es así, pero será para ti, pero es que yo más de dar mi punto de vista no puedo hacer...ahora, ese punto de vista, en función de lo que to veo y de lo que siento cada día, es más honesto que tratar de poner una exageración en la otra persona del debate, para llevar "razón", no me parece honesto
> No sé qué tiene de malo emborracharte en París o en Estonia....



Cooperación libre...

Lo que es para mí...

Llevar razón... 

Me parece honesto...

CHORRADAS... deja de dar el coñazo con chorradas...

Tú has puesto algun estado... quíen lo ha puesto... dónde se impuso y cuando lo han obligado... quíen eres tú, exactamente quíen crees ser tú... y tú honestidad, qué cohones es eso???... cooperación libre, cooperación, cooperación..

Que tipo de NIÑERIAS son estas...

Haces un trabajo por el que te pagan o tienes negocio por el que recibes ingresos... bien, mal... tienes una asignación... vives en la sociedad en la que vives y el estado tranquiliza o no tus pesares a su modo o manera...

Y como tienes ideas QUIERES GESTIONAR ese estado a tu modo, CON LOS TUYOS y a tu manera... ello conllevará que se haga lo que tú digas y esa sociedad viva como tú indiques DESDE ESE ESTADO QUE TANTO DETESTAS...

Habrá diferencias de criterios con otros grupos de pensamiento y podrás o no realizar todos tus desvaríos, tendrás que modularlos por tanto según el acuerdo al que llegueis...

Simple de entender...

Al final serás menos o más eficiente en la gestión... simple de entender... Jevons mediante tienes dos vías. La keynesina bien hecha, eficiencia mediante te lleva a quiebra por entropía, la libegal que te lleva a quiebra social debido a ineficiencia del sistema... tú mismo puedes elegir, así de simple, pero...

Los únicos que han intentado plantear un modelo alternativo son los pikoileros, a los cuales no les compro ciertamente el discurso, pero...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Eres BdB y TdC, pancho  Mejor te preocupas de lo que tienes en tu pais, que como estáis siempre a nada de pasar hambre, probablemente sea mas facil, por intuitivo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074213



Argentina es un país hecho mierda por los aliados de Putin.
Yo hambre? Jajajaja, me alimento muy bien, gracias.


----------



## Impresionante (30 May 2022)

El inmundo...

*La odisea de entrar en la Ucrania ocupada: "Cuando llegas a zona rusa, lo primero que hacen es mirar si vas tatuado"*
Redacción: ALBERTO ROJAS (Enviado especial)Zaporiyia (Ucrania)


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> .. "*USA ez malo tó y punto.*.."
> ..




Ya estamos, ya hemos llegado al lugar... buenos y malos... dios que DESASTRE...

FORO DE ECONOMÍA... ni buenos, ni malos, mi gaitas... esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... HOSTIA...


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cooperación libre...
> 
> Lo que es para mí...
> 
> ...



Mira, prefiero hablar de Ucrania....

Que si, que todo lo que dice alguien distinto a tu opinión, son "niñerías", pues nada, circule....


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Los Chinos estrenan su nueva estación espacial.




__





Three Chinese astronauts set foot on the new Chinese space station for the first time! - Missed News


Three taikonauts entered the Chinese space station for a three-month mission called Shenzhou-12, state broadcaster CGTN revealed Saturday. This makes them the main Chinese to get anywhere to a space station and the main astronauts to go to the new Chinese space station (CSS), according to the...



missed-news.com


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para que lo entiendas, Silicon Valley es un 90 % marketing y publicidad, un poco de ingenieria informatica y cero patatero de ciencia informática.



Jajajaja. La ideología destruye todo rastro de inteligencia.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

@JAGGER

Che, foludoh, no jodas. Veamos...

1. Aquí se ven problemas mucho antes de que Putin se hiciese su primera paja, pero seguid fantaseando; la culpa de lo "bien" que le va a Argentina siempre la tiene un tercero...




2. "Estáis" en español es segunda persona del plural y en este caso se refiere al pais (vosotros, los panchos argentos), no a ti en particular; que tus padres te mantengan como seguro que te mereces y la mama te traiga tu matecito mientras foreas no quiere decir que el resto del pais coma caliente 3 veces al dia; el 40% de la población argentina esta por debajo del umbral de la pobreza y el nivel de sueldos en Argentina tiene, en general, que envidiar a los sueldos rusos de los que tanto os reis tu y tus amiguetes panchos del foro. Y no te rebeles, que te pongo de nuevo las estadísticas oficiales, con sus hojas excel y demás. Llevad el hecho de que como pais sois unos muertos de hambre con algo de discreción, coño, no puede ser tan difícil.

En cualquier caso, espero que tengas pasaporte israelí (al menos le sacarías cierta utilidad a tu supuesta condición de judío). Siempre podrás salir por piernas si es menester y la mama te podrá llevar al matecito mientras foreas desde el kibbutz en el que os aparquen...


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @JAGGER
> 
> Che, foludoh, no jodas. Veamos...
> 
> ...



Gracias por preocuparte por Argentina, gobernada por los amigos del carnicero de Moscú.
Ahora yo digo, esta semana se va a llegar a los 40.000 rusos muertos, ni pensar en amputados, heridos graves, el desastre económico que le está cayendo a la horda y viendo el descrédito internacional, no crees que Rusia debería rendirse?

¿O te gusta que maten rusos lejos de sus madres?


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Trajanillo (30 May 2022)

No falla, el bot como un reloj fiel a su cita.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Mira, prefiero hablar de Ucrania....
> 
> Que si, que todo lo que dice alguien distinto a tu opinión, son "niñerías", pues nada, circule....



Sólo personas inmaduras creen en lo bueno y en lo malo... lo siento, pero es importante decir las cosas sin cortapisas...

Hay modelos de gestión económicas, cada una tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes... y hay gestores, pero eso tiene como inconveniente a Darwin...

Las sociedades y sus modelos de gestión, junto a su economía no se escapan de la realidad natural en la que viven...

La grandilocuencia de palabras vacías como LIBERTAD son sólo para encantar a una sociedad infantilizada y falta de mínimo interés crítico en lo que sucede a su alrededor... egoismo elevado a un nivel supremo...

Quíen fue más libre según tu parecer, el aficionado del Liverpool que borracho tras una dura jornada de juerga quiso entrar al estadio y gente le robó o el aficionado del Madrid que bajo del avión, le recogió un autobús y le metió en el estadio... cual era el objetivo de ir a París... es justo, es injusto, es, qué es... modelos de gestión, el aficionado del Madrid no se queja y mientras el aficionado del Liverpool:









La denuncia de Julia Vigas, mujer de Thiago: "Nos amenazaron bandas de ladrones y la Policía golpeó a gente inocente"


Más allá de la decepción por el resultado, la final de la Champions ha dejado un poso de indignación en el Liverpool por lo acontecido en la previa de la final. Los problemas de se




www.marca.com





A una sociedad le pasa lo mismo... tiene objetivos, todos tenemos objetivos.. ahora perder de vista los objetivos en pos de PALABREJAS sin sentido o borracheras absurdas, pues te lleva a dónde te lleva... y entiendo que PALABREJAS como LIBERTAD no significan nada en pos de esos objetivos, pero aquí, allí y donde las pongas... pregunta a los aficionados del LIVERPOOL...


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No falla, el bot como un reloj fiel a su cita.



No como tú,que estas aqui todo el dia....chupapollas.....


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja. La ideología destruye todo rastro de inteligencia.



Anda vete pa ahí que te necesitan, no se que haces posteando:








West Bank: Israeli Police Leaves 219 Palestinians Injured


Israeli repression left some 219 civilians injured amid clashes with Palestinians following the Zionist 'flag march' in Nablus and other cities in the occupied West Bank.




www.telesurenglish.net


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

La carta al padre de Boris Johnson desde el Eton College... que explica muchas cosas


----------



## Trajanillo (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No como tú,que estas aqui todo el dia....chupapollas.....



Como sabes que me refería a tí?


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*La nueva ministra de Exteriores francesa visita por sorpresa Kiev.*
La nueva jefa de la diplomacia francesa, *Catherine Colonna*, ha realizado su primer viaje a *Ucrania* para "mostrar la solidaridad de Francia con el pueblo ucraniano (...) ante la *agresión rusa*", informó este lunes el Quai d'Orsay.

El Ministro se reunirá con el presidente *Volodimir Zelenski* y su homólogo ucraniano, *Dmytro Kuleba*, "para discutir en particular el bloqueo de las exportaciones de cereales y semillas oleaginosas de *Ucrania* que plantea riesgos reales de inseguridad alimentaria", especifica el comunicado, que añade que el Ministro también dirígete a Boutcha, un pueblo donde han tenido lugar masacres de civiles atribuidas a las tropas rusas.


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @JAGGER
> 
> Che, foludoh, no jodas. Veamos...
> 
> ...



Y Argentina no tiene sanciones impuestas... El nivel de vida en Rusia es más alto que el de cualquier país de Latinoamérica.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

@JAGGER 

Mucho antes de Putin erais una puta mierda de pais económicamente hablando. Cual era tu excusa entonces? La conquista española, que se llevo todo vuestro oro?

No soy ruso ni ucraniano, así que me da igual cuantos caigan. Cuantos menos, mejor, supongo, pero sin bufanderismos. Supongo que me afecta tanto o tan poco como la cantidad de culo argentino percutido por los gurkhas en las Malvinas. Ya ves, en vez de estar bocarraneando en un foro europeo, tendrías que estar planeando con tus compiyoguis como reconquistar en la practica tierra argentina ocupada por los británicos...

PS: la expresión "morir lejos de tu madre" es de niñato ultraconservador un punto hortera, lo que en España se llama "borjamari". Si te mueres, te da igual en donde este tu madre.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 May 2022)

Esto no lo vas a ver en televisión.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*"Pérdidas devastadoras" de Rusia entre sus jóvenes oficiales, según Reino Unido*
"Es probable que *Rusia* haya sufrido pérdidas devastadoras entre sus oficiales intermedios y subalternos en el conflicto".

Dicha afirmación procede del boletín diario del Ministerio de Defensa británico, que se refiere en particular a los "comandantes de brigada y batallón", pero también a los "oficiales jóvenes".

"Es probable que la pérdida de gran parte de la generación más joven de oficiales profesionales exacerbe los problemas actuales en la modernización de su enfoque de mando y control", afirma el boletín, y es "probable que los grupos tácticos de batallón reconstituidos en *Ucrania* por los sobrevivientes de varias unidades son menos efectivas debido a la falta de jóvenes líderes».

La inteligencia de Londres luego se refirió a "múltiples informes creíbles de motines" entre las filas del ejército ruso, señalando que "es probable que la falta de comandantes de pelotón y compañía experimentados y creíbles provoque una mayor disminución de la moral y una continua falta de disciplina".


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Anda vete pa ahí que te necesitan, no se que haces posteando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón?


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*España respalda nuevas sanciones contra Rusia, aunque sigue sin haber acuerdo en la UE.*
España apoya un nuevo paquete de sanciones de la UE contra *Rusia* por la *guerra en Ucrania*, pero aún no hay acuerdo, ya que algunos estados miembros siguen dependiendo en gran medida de las importaciones de crudo ruso y se muestran reacios a bloquearlas, ha afirmado el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares. .

"Hay dos objetivos que tenemos al aprobar un paquete de sanciones. Uno es no permitir que *Vladimir Putin* financie su esfuerzo bélico con capital europeo y el otro es no permitir que la *guerra* de* Vladimir Putin* desestabilice a la Unión Europea", dijo Albares en una entrevista en RTVE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)

se comenta que la carga rohirrim por el flanco en kherson causa estragos, han debido cortar una carretera importante que nutre todo el frente al norte


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y Argentina no tiene sanciones impuestas... El nivel de vida en Rusia es más alto que el de cualquier país de Latinoamérica.



Bueno, jajajaja pronto en Mongolistán van a estar como en Nicaragua, con sus amigos sandinistas. Y vas a decir que es bueno.
Hijos de puta invaden un país y te lloran las sanciones que por cierto son blandas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2022)




----------



## Tales. (30 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y Argentina no tiene sanciones impuestas... El nivel de vida en Rusia es más alto que el de cualquier país de Latinoamérica.



Precisamente Argentina y Chile tienen un mayor IDH y que Rusia. 

Rusia es un estercolero lider en alcoholismo, suicidios y corrupción


----------



## ATDTn (30 May 2022)

Por supuesto todo el mundo tiene su opinión...pero como siempre luego está la realidad.
Lo que unos pocos quieran no es importante.
Y aquí la corona y la república catalana no son queridos.

Y luego, Cataluña no es Yugoslavia, ni Chechenia, ni Kosovo...Yo he vivido en los países catalanes años (de país el nombre y las imposiciones aceptadas por el PPSOE) y no tengo buenas experiencias con los indepes. Gente abducida, algunos con estudios (pero da igual)...creyendo que una vez conseguida la república todo es utopía. Pues no hay república ni utopía. Lo que hay es mucho tonto y en eso se parece a Ucrania.
El respeto lo primero. Varias veces de eso poco. Que yo no era un "inmigrante" pobre sin estudios, y encima estoy en el mismo pais con mayoría hablantes de español. Hoy no me apetece contar experiencias. Pero mejor fuera, que laven el cerebro a los que se dejen. Gilis hay en todos lados. Pero cada uno llega a tener sus filias y fobias.



Alvin Red dijo:


> *Notas*
> 
> _*Para @alfonbass*_
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*Putin "no va a ganar esta guerra", afirma experto británico.*
El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin* "no va a ganar" la *guerra en Ucrania* y, "a pesar de todos sus sueños de un gran papel histórico, se considerará que ha fracasado catastróficamente", afirma el analista británico *Mark Galeotti*, ex asesor del Ministerio británico de Asuntos Exteriores para cuestiones relacionadas con *Rusia*.

En entrevista con EFE, Galeotti, que acaba de publicar dos libros-"Tenemos que hablar de* Putin*. Por qué Occidente se equivoca con el presidente ruso" y "Una historia breve de Rusia. Cómo entender la nación más compleja del mundo" (ambos editados por Capitán Swing)-, señala que el presidente ruso cometió un grave error de cálculo al ordenar la *invasión de Ucrania*.

*Putin* "es un oportunista" y tomó la decisión de una invasión a gran escala de *Ucrania* en 2021, pues hasta ese momento parecía estar convencido de que este país "tendría que volver a la esfera de influencia de *Moscú* a través de presiones políticas, económicas y militares limitadas", sostiene Galeotti, consultor de inteligencia y especialista en la historia y en temas de seguridad de *Rusia*.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Precisamente Argentina y Chile tienen un mayor IDH y que Rusia.
> 
> Rusia es un estercolero lider en alcoholismo, suicidios y corrupción



Algunos con las estadísticas creativas no se cortan un pelo. Disraeli sabía bien de los trileros de las matemáticas…


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*El precio del petróleo supera los 120 dólares por barril antes de la reunión de la UE sobre las sanciones a Rusia- Reuters*
13:20 || 30/05/2022


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Putin "no va a ganar esta guerra", afirma experto británico.*
> El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin* "no va a ganar" la *guerra en Ucrania* y, "a pesar de todos sus sueños de un gran papel histórico, se considerará que ha fracasado catastróficamente", afirma el analista británico *Mark Galeotti*, ex asesor del Ministerio británico de Asuntos Exteriores para cuestiones relacionadas con *Rusia*.
> 
> En entrevista con EFE, Galeotti, que acaba de publicar dos libros-"Tenemos que hablar de* Putin*. Por qué Occidente se equivoca con el presidente ruso" y "Una historia breve de Rusia. Cómo entender la nación más compleja del mundo" (ambos editados por Capitán Swing)-, señala que el presidente ruso cometió un grave error de cálculo al ordenar la *invasión de Ucrania*.
> ...



No sea pelotudo...


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sólo personas inmaduras creen en lo bueno y en lo malo... lo siento, pero es importante decir las cosas sin cortapisas...
> 
> Hay modelos de gestión económicas, cada una tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes... y hay gestores, pero eso tiene como inconveniente a Darwin...
> 
> ...



Fue mucho más libre el del Liverpool. Eso si, pagó el precio de la libertad, ese que no quiere pagar Alfon ....   Alfon es el típico que no tiene cojones para vivir solo pero no quiere pagar el precio de vivir en manada. Una especie muy dañina que ha medrado descontroladamente desde los tiempos de Reagan y Thatcher .... La mayoría no solo no hacen nada útil con su libertad, y esto podía ser aceptable, además corroen y pudren el tejido social. Fíjate Madrid y sus ayusadas ....


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*El saqueo (secreto) del tesoro de Azovstal.*
El gran robo del tesoro de *Mariupol *ha comenzado. Y amenaza con traer consigo una cascada de complicaciones que puede empujar a muchos países a decidir de una vez por todas con quién posicionarse: si con la nación a tacada que está siendo despojada de su bienes, o del lado del agresor, que pronto podría poner esos bienes en venta.

La noche del sábado al domingo aparecieron los primeros detalles de lo que parece ser una *operación de saqueo de metales* producidos en *Mariupol*. Desde hace días, la ciudad está en manos del ejército ruso y ya hay al menos un barco que ha entrado en el puerto para recoger 2.700 toneladas de productos metálicos que serán transportados 160 kilómetros al este, en concreto, al *puerto ruso de Rostov,* según ha desvelado la parte ucraniana.









El saqueo (secreto) del tesoro de Azovstal


El gran robo del tesoro de Mariupol ha comenzado. Y amenaza con traer consigo una cascada de complicaciones que puede empujar a muchos países a decidir de una vez por todas con...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno, jajajaja pronto en Mongolistán van a estar como en Nicaragua, con sus amigos sandinistas. Y vas a decir que es bueno.
> Hijos de puta invaden un país y te lloran las sanciones que por cierto son blandas.



Que más quisieras tú, antes te vuelve a crecer el pelo.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Tiene mucha pinta de que los residentes se han alzado en armas contra los invasores rusos para aprovechar que están dándoles cera en las afueras, es lo lógico, después de ver el sometimiento que hace Rusia a la población que invade.


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Precisamente Argentina y Chile tienen un mayor IDH y que Rusia.
> 
> Rusia es un estercolero lider en alcoholismo, suicidios y corrupción



Las estadísticas no reflejan la realidad, en Latinoamérica hay unas diferencias salvajes. Y chuman que da gusto.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cuando tienen que recurrir a la Kale Borroka, malo ....   Si no dan más de si, si solo llegan a éso, lo tienen jodido ... Los rusos lo tienen fácil: por cada atentado en un territorio controlado por ellos se les destruye un pueblo del oeste a misilazos. Verás que pronto paran ....


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*Pedro Sánchez afirma que el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania es inquebrantable*
13:37 || 30/05/2022


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tendría que dar igual, ya que se les acabo el combustible, la comida y la munición hace al menos 6 semanas, según las mismas fuentes británicas. El ejercito ruso ya no existe, son hologramas, por tanto los oficiales inferiores son irrelevantes y redundantes.

Eso, unido a la muerte de Shoigu, los canceres de Putin, varios golpes de estado en el Kremlin, la periodista que saco el cartel y a la que multaron con 275 napos... Los cientos de generales muertos...

Los británicos tendrían que estar mas preocupados por descubrir que pueden hacer con Bojo...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Si Antonio dice que el apoyo de la OTAN a UA es inquebrantable, que *Elinsky empiece a buscar town house de al menos 600 m2 en zona buena de Londres, porque esto se acaba.

Antonio es un puto pelele...


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando tienen que recurrir a la Kale Borroka, malo ....   Si no dan más de si, si solo llegan a éso, lo tienen jodido ... Los rusos lo tienen fácil: por cada atentado en un territorio controlado por ellos se les destruye un pueblo del oeste a misilazos. Verás que pronto paran ....



Pues aqui a los asesinos japutas etarras no les fué del todo mal........


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que más quisieras tú, antes te vuelve a crecer el pelo.



La que le va a caer a Mongolistán ni te lo sueñas. Aguanta fuerte las banderas porque te van a necesitar.


----------



## zogu (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez afirma que el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania es inquebrantable*
> 13:37 || 30/05/2022



si lo dice el mismo que renegaba de los indepes y de podemos para gobernar....


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*Al menos 243 menores han muerto en Ucrania durante la invasión rusa.*
Al menos 243 menores han muerto en *Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *invasión rusa* el pasado 24 de febrero, informó la Fiscalía General del país, según las agencias locales.

El número de heridos en la contienda ha sido cifrado en 444, según estos datos, que no son definitivos ya que la Fiscalía no tiene acceso a aquellas zonas donde los enfrentamientos están activos o en las que han sido ocupadas por los rusos.

La región de *Donetsk*, en el este, es donde más niños han muerto o han resultado heridos, con un total de 156, mientras en la región de *Kiev* se han registrado 116 víctimas y en la vecina Járkov, los casos suman ya 109.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aprenden assambler de sus micros más interrupciones al micro o al sistema operativo propio.
> Solo los más expertos programan con interrupciones al micro o al OS.
> 
> 
> ...



La programación en ensamblador con llamas a la BIOS no tiene ningún secreto salvo el de de ser ... altamente improductiva. Incluso la supuesta "eficiencia" queda comprometida en cuanto a un optimizador de un compilador puede obtener código altamente eficiente. Los lenguajes de alto nivel contienen una riqueza expresiva que permite abstraerse completamente del problema y conseguir código complejo escribiendo poco. Creo que el debate en sí es ridículo, salvo para la realización de controladores de componentes electrónicos no tiene sentido programar en ensamblador.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues aqui a los asesinos japutas etarras no les fué del todo mal........



Les fue de puta pena: vidas arruinadas, un montón de muertos propios por el camino, Navarra no es de Euzkadi y Euzkadi no es independiente. De puta pena les fue, oye .... No les podía haber ido peor.


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esta fase del control de lo ocupado va a ser una pesadilla. Si yo fuera ruso me lo pensaría.


----------



## CANILLAS (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez afirma que el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania es inquebrantable*
> 13:37 || 30/05/2022



¿Es posible que aún alguien se tome en serio lo que dice este tunante?


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Tendría que dar igual, ya que se les acabo el combustible, la comida y la munición hace al menos 6 semanas, según las mismas fuentes británicas. El ejercito ruso ya no existe, son hologramas, por tanto los oficiales inferiores son irrelevantes y redundantes.
> 
> Eso, unido a la muerte de Shoigu, los canceres de Putin, varios golpes de estado en el Kremlin, la periodista que saco el cartel y a la que multaron con 275 napos... Los cientos de generales muertos...
> 
> Los británicos tendrían que estar mas preocupados por descubrir que pueden hacer con Bojo...



Esas "noticias" en realidad son pataletas al ver como las cosas no están saliendo como ellos querían. Intentan que la gente aún apoye la causa ucraniana, que Rusia está jodida, que meter más pasta del contribuyente merece la pena. De paso echando mierda a los rusos.

Me recuerda a los chavales del insti o la facu que sentían envidia cochina por los que más ligaban, soltando bulos acerca de que esos ligones trataban mal a las tías y tal... En esencia es lo mismo.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esta fase del control de lo ocupado va a ser una pesadilla. Si yo fuera ruso me lo pensaría.



Si ... como en chechenia .... un infierno viven allí después de 20 años ....


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fue mucho más libre el del Liverpool. Eso si, pago el precio de la libertad, ese que no quiere pagar Alfon ....   Alfon es el típico que no tiene cojones para vivir solo pero no quiere pagar el precio de vivir en manada. Una especie muy dañina que ha medrado descontroladamente desde los tiempos de Reagan y Thatcher .... La mayoría no solo no hacen nada útil con su libertad, y esto podía ser aceptable, además corroen y pudren el tejido social. Fíjate Madrid y sus ayusadas ....



Estoy convencido de que en manada sí quiere vivir... lo que no quiere pagar tanto, quiere pagar menos y que el ESTADO OPRESOR no le impida emborracharse para llegar a casa sólo o en compañía, PERO ESO SI, LIBRE de que le metan la mano en el bolsillo gentuza y tal mientras transita del bar a la casucha...

Eso sí, seguro que entendería que en habiendo gentuza de meter mano en el bolsillo ajeno, exista un estado que ponga policia como la del Tio Sam y no a actores disfrazados de policía y sin cohones para meter en cintura a esa gentuza que le PRIVA DE SU LIBERTAD...

Los hinchas ingleses cuando van al extranjero y llevan dos birras encima si se cruzan con personas también tienen una visión muy específica de la LIBERTAD, la suya... casi infinita para lo que les de la real gana... es un concepto la LIBERTAD muy curioso...


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Les fue de puta pena: vidas arruinadas, un montón de muertos propios por el camino, Navarra no es de Euzkadi y Euzkadi no es independiente. De puta pena les fue, oye .... No les podía haber ido peor.



Coño pues a Falconeti no se le vá muy afectado por eso,ya que gobierna gracias en parte a ellos-


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

rejon = muppet

Producto de alguna universidad "de partido" de provincia pobre española; horror de pavo, de lo pelma que es


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*El Rey reitera el apoyo de España a Ucrania porque la guerra "pone en riesgo la paz y la vida de cientos de miles de inocentes"*
El Rey ha reiterado este lunes el apoyo de España a Ucrania porque "lo que está en riesgo no es solo su soberanía e integridad territorial, sino cientos de miles de vidas inocentes, la paz de todo el continente europeo y, por extensión, el orden internacional basado en reglas que todos contribuimos a construir durante las últimas décadas".

Asé se ha expresado en la ceremonia del 40 aniversario de la *adhesión de España a la OTAN*, que se ha celebrado hoy en el Teatro Real de Madrid, donde destacó que "lamentablemente las circunstancias que rodean este aniversario no son las que hubiéramos deseado. La inaceptable agresión rusa contra Ucrania nos recuerda, y lo hace de manera trágica, el enorme valor en nuestras vidas de la paz, de la seguridad y de la democracia".


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que en manada sí quiere vivir... lo que no quiere pagar tanto, quiere pagar menos y que el ESTADO OPRESOR no le impida emborracharse para llegar a casa sólo o en compañía, PERO ESO SI, LIBRE de que le metan la mano en el bolsillo gentuza y tal mientras transita del bar a la casucha...
> 
> Eso sí, seguro que entendería que en habiendo gentuza de meter mano en el bolsillo ajeno, exista un estado que ponga policia como la del Tio Sam y no a actores disfrazados de policía y sin cohones para meter en cintura a esa gentuza que le PRIVA DE SU LIBERTAD...
> 
> Los hinchas ingleses cuando van al extranjero y llevan dos birras encima si se cruzan con personas también tienen una visión muy específica de la LIBERTAD, la suya... casi infinita para lo que les de la real gana... es un concepto la LIBERTAD muy curioso...



Si has leido a Asimov, alfon es el prototipo de solariano .... (En el universo de Asimov, habitante del planeta Solaria, cuya sociedad ha degenerado en unos pocos miles de individuos aislados unos de otros en inmensas fincas atendidas por robots y que reducen al mínimo el contacto personal)


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*El portavoz del PM del Reino Unido: no esperamos ver racionamiento de energía o cortes de electricidad en Gran Bretaña este invierno, sino que planeamos una serie de escenarios.*
13:32 || 30/05/2022


----------



## Treefrog (30 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jojojo



Imprescindible escuchar a don César Vidal en estos tiempos.
La mayoría de los borregos no se detiene ni un puto milisegundo a analizar la basura que les venden los mass-mierda y los políticos corruptos.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> rejon = muppet
> 
> Producto de alguna universidad "de partido" de provincia pobre española; horror de pavo, de lo pelma que es



Eaaaaa,ya tenemos aqui a otro puto argentino de mierda.....nos invaden.......


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... como en chechenia .... un infierno viven allí después de 20 años ....



Si van a mantener a los ucranianos a cuerpo de rey con la postergación de los mongolistaníes, puede ser. Pero ni así.


----------



## coscorron (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez afirma que el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania es inquebrantable*
> 13:37 || 30/05/2022



Este llega tarde a todo ... El momento del apoyo inquebrantable fue hace dos meses, ahora toca la negociacion bajo cuerda con Putin y no se ha enterado.... Pobre Antonio.


----------



## NS 4 (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Genio era Vicente Rojo, Franco era totalmente conservador, solo atacaba con superioridad aplastante, cosa que no le era dificil, al disponer de dos ejercitos profesionales y dos cuerpos aereos extranjeros contra un ejercito improvisado.



Es evidente...ganasteis la guerra...

Igual que la gana ahora Ucrania...


----------



## coscorron (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El portavoz del PM del Reino Unido: no esperamos ver racionamiento de energía o cortes de electricidad en Gran Bretaña este invierno, sino que planeamos una serie de escenarios.*
> 13:32 || 30/05/2022



Eso es ahora y hoy, dentro de tres días cambián todo ...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Para poner un coche bomba que hiere a 3 personas no hacen falta instructores americanos. Y si eso es lo que dan de si los instructores americanos, menuda puta mierda. Mejor que Arestovich aprenda a hablar vasco y se curre unas contrataciones entre los homenajeados en algún que otro ongi-etorri...

Si de algo entienden los rusos es de operaciones anti-terroristas. Si fuese un terrorista ucraniano, ahora mismo no estaría muy tranquilo. Que seguro que la lían un par de veces, pero también seguro que a nada que se estabilicen algo mas los frentes van a empezar a llegar SUV con gente del GRU y algunas unidades chechenas "mas especiales" y no se va a mover ni dios, por muy poco cerebro que pueda haber en ciertos sectores del bando ucraniano.

Que eso esta muy mal y que no es democrático? Seguro que no es democrático, pero como los terroristas muertos no suelen votar, lo mas probable es que se note poco...


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 May 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (30 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Precisamente Argentina y Chile tienen un mayor IDH y que Rusia.
> 
> Rusia es un estercolero lider en alcoholismo, suicidios y corrupción



Lo mismo podian decir los civilizados Chinos de los salavajes que vivían en yurtas en medio de la estepa de mongolia y mira como terminó la cosa.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Ahora la Iglesia Ortodoxa también se ha dividido, ya son dos enemigos más dispuestos a luchar por sus creencias divididas. Algo falla. O no...


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Te sale la rusofobia tan natural...



En qué son buenos los rusos:

Haciendo rifles de asalto, probablemente el arma que más gente ha matado en la historia de la humanidad.
Haciendo cafeteras andantes AKA "tanques" o "blindados" cuya función principal consiste en carbonizar a sus ocupantes ante la primera arma antitanque.
Haciendo submarinos nucleares para lanzar misiles balísticos. Hasta 117 llegaron a tener, ahora tienen muchísimos menos.
Haciendo misiles. La Federación Rusa es la republiqueta misilera por definición, nadie tiene tantos y de tan variados tipos. Nadie se ha rebanado los sesos tanto para eliminar a gente de las más variadas y sádicas formas: Destrozadas, amputadas, carbonizadas, asfixiadas, reventadas por dentro, volatilizadas, etc.
Colocando hombres en el espacio y algún que otro ingenio aeroespacial.
Son los maestros veneneros por excelencia: Polonio en variados sabores. Pero se "rumorea" que tienen un extenso coctel de virus selectivos, todo son rumores, pero se dedican a acusar al resto de investigar virus letales para la humanidad cuando ellos podrían tener el virus perfecto: Aquel que mata a los calvos, gordos y bajos.


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 May 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo mismo podian decir los civilizados Chinos de los salavajes que vivían en yurtas en medio de la estepa de mongolia y *mira como terminó la cosa.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk



Terminó bien la cosa para los chinos: perdieron militarmente pero ganaron culturalmente. En dos generaciones los mongoles pasaban como de la mierda de las estepas, los caballos y la yurtas y se habían convertido en chinos de pura cepa ....


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es un poco más rebuscado, para ganar dinero lo que se hace es autoprestarse, luego pagar los intereses con más préstamos y cuando se acaba el dinero, se imprime más para poder sequir prestándose dinero para poder hacer más créditos con los que pagar los intereses del dinero que uno mismo se ha prestado.



Y ya de eso hasta llegar a las técnicas de Rumasa: Préstamos cruzados entre empresas del mismo "trust" de forma que al final, y usando como combustible la deuda, hacer el milagro de los panes y los peces y multiplicar el tamaño del conglomerado decenas de veces.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El soldado americano tiene mucho tiempo libre y es MUY aficionado a darle al hierro y subsecuentemente a la chasca, lo que hace que siempre nos den sensación de ir "rellenos". Hay mucho "cuello de toro" en la tropa.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención de la tropa que tienen en Europa es que ellas van bastante puestas también. Suelen ser mujeres bastante bajas teniendo en cuenta que son jóvenes y tienden a ser mas anchas que altas. No gordas, pero si "stocky".
> 
> Supongo que en combate son todos ellos armas letales, nacidos para matar y tal. Pero los ves con el uniforme y sin equipo, con esas botas que siempre parece que les quedan grandes y no se...



Las exigencias físicas y tácticas para cualquier soldado de cualquier país supongo que deben ser altas ya que se juegan la vida, pero ninguno de ellos paran las balas.

Déjate de chorras de que los americanos son superhombres; y precisamente darle al hierro, como tú dices, no es el mejor ejercicio para ir a una guerra. La agilidad y la velocidad y por tanto ligereza en los movimientos es mucho más útil que los musculitos teniendo el mínimo de fuerza para soportar el peso del material.

Al soldado americano en particular le ha valido a lo largo de la historia la enorme superioridad con la que han contado en cada guerra que han preparado. Y ahora van y se encuentran con un ejército ruso como mínimo al mismo nivel o superior.


----------



## vil. (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si has leido a Asimov, alfon es el prototipo de solariano .... (En el universo de Asimov, habitante del planeta Solaria, cuya sociedad ha degenerado en unos pocos miles de individuos aislados unos de otros en inmensas fincas atendidas por robots y que reducen al mínimo el contacto personal)



Te equivocas... no he leído a Asimov, pero ahí te equivocas...

No has ido nunca de juerga y puesto un bote entre diferentes personas... Alfon seguro que sabe de que hablo... 

Alfon pondría lo mismo que tú, pero... pero... el se pediría el mejor vino de la carta siendo de tomar cerveza, pero que no viese a otros tomando algo diferente a lo de siempre...

Lo del aficionado del Liverpool el otro día...

La libertad es un concepto amplio, el aficionado del Liverpool o cualquier otro puedes destrozar una ciudad mientras beben su birrita y... desfogan su ansia liberticida, PERO... pero... cuando el pobre indigente económico que HACIENDO USO DE ESE IMPETU liberticida les roba hijoputescamente su entrada... aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hace AÑOS que los norteamericanos tratan de perfeccionar sus misiles hipersónicos, pero no lo han conseguido. En las últimas pruebas han logrado el "éxito" de que vuelen 10 segundos a velocidad hipersónica antes de volatilizarse.
> 
> Estiman que los rusos les llevan, en esa materia, de 5 a 7 años de ventaja.
> 
> ...



Suponemos que en EEUU "alguien" se habrá puesto serio y habrá mandado a las garrapatas de lo público contratistas armamentísticos locales a que se pongan las pilas y obtengan más resultados y menos beneficios. Pero bueno, en caso de que no funcione siempre podrán de alguna forma robar los diseños de otro, como se ha hecho toda la vida.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

@rejon 

Argentino de mierda, yo? Anda, calla, producto de la España despoblada, que cada vez sois mas tontos de baba. Eres de los que llevan náuticos con calcetines, como Fracasado?


----------



## risto mejido (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Suponemos que en EEUU "alguien" se habrá puesto serio y habrá mandado a las garrapatas de lo público contratistas armamentísticos locales a que se pongan las pilas y obtengan más resultados y menos beneficios. Pero bueno, en caso de que no funcione siempre podrán de alguna forma robar los diseños de otro, como se ha hecho toda la vida.



en rusia ya hubo detenciones(hace dos o tres años) por tratar los eeuu tratar de comprar planos de misiles hipersonicos, el mismo putin dijo que aunque fuese una tecnologia facil y antigua, los americanos esta vez no conseguirian esta tecnologia sobornando a funcionarios rusos


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre lenguajes, los Javelins usan assambler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un manual que hay en la wiki, los rusos los tendrán más completos y actualizados supongo.


http://www.xgc.com/pdf/mil-std-1750a-1.7.pdf


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Gracias por preocuparte por Argentina, gobernada por los amigos del carnicero de Moscú.
> Ahora yo digo, esta semana se va a llegar a los *40.000 rusos muertos*, ni pensar en amputados, heridos graves, el desastre económico que le está cayendo a la horda y viendo el descrédito internacional, no crees que Rusia debería rendirse?
> 
> ¿O te gusta que maten rusos lejos de sus madres?



Son 6 millones


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Suponemos que en EEUU "alguien" se habrá puesto serio y *habrá mandado a las garrapatas de lo público contratistas armamentísticos locales a que se pongan las pilas y obtengan más resultados y menos beneficios.* Pero bueno, en caso de que no funcione siempre podrán de alguna forma robar los diseños de otro, como se ha hecho toda la vida.



Pero no has dicho hace dos posts que los rusos son los reyes de la corrupción? No me digas que los yankis les superan (los corruptos rusos por lo menos han hecho algo presentable con la pasta, además de robar una parte. Los yankis ni eso, han arramblado con todo para producir "nada" .....)

No dudes que acabarán haciéndolos, cualquier hombre puede hacer cualquier cosa que haga otro. Solo necesita motivación y medios.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que la base de la tecnología USA es también militar y gran parte de la evolución de la misma son investigaciones militares como el propio internet o el GPS. Posiblemente Rusia no este al nivel de USA en cuanto a tecnología pero fabrica sus propias centrales nucleares, sus propios misiles, cohetes que van al espacio y vuelven cargados de astronautas y/o suministros, ponen sus satelites en orbitas y tienen su propio sistema de posicionamiento, por supuesto fabrican sus cazas de combate, bombarderos, naves de guerra, submarinos, misiles de crucero y todo eso no funciona con Windows sino que tienen sus propios programas para hacerlo. Rusia no es USA pero esta muy por encima tecnologicamente a nivel militar de la mayoría de paises y además tiene la ventaja de que no depende para nada de materias primas de fuera para fabricar su armamento y su tecnologia.



Fallan en que se gastan un dineral y no consiguen beneficios. Si tienes tecnología es para venderla y hacerte rico, Rusia vive de la lotería que le tocó cuando nadie quiso las tierras baldías del norte, si no fueran por la "impresora infinita" de su petróleo, gas natural y carbón están que fabrican toda esa "tecnología" no competitiva..


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esos son los que ponen para hacer publicidad y vídeos promocionales.
> Como las modelos que ponen para que los pajilleros se alisten.
> O los lejías que van a los desfiles.
> O los Pakis/Indios que hacen el cambio de guardia en la frontera, que ninguno baja de 1,90m.
> ...



Los mercenarios suelen estar en forma, que no quiere decir en absoluto que tangan cuerpos de model. De los que he conocido alguno tenia una buena panza cervecera pero no lo tumbaba ni dios a beber y reenganchaba las juergas para entrenar. Joder, si Joselito se ganaba las lentejas haciendo muertes por el África, supongo que el ser pequeño le venía cojonudo para esconderse y sorprender al enemigo con un falsete.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Las exigencias físicas y tácticas para cualquier soldado de cualquier país supongo que deben ser altas ya que se juegan la vida, pero ninguno de ellos paran las balas.
> 
> Déjate de chorras de que los americanos son superhombres; y precisamente darle al hierro, como tú dices, no es el mejor ejercicio para ir a una guerra. La agilidad y la velocidad y por tanto ligereza en los movimientos es mucho más útil que los musculitos teniendo el mínimo de fuerza para soportar el peso del material.
> 
> Al soldado americano en particular le ha valido a lo largo de la historia la enorme superioridad con la que han contado en cada guerra que han preparado. Y ahora van y se encuentran con un ejército ruso como mínimo al mismo nivel o superior.



En donde lees que haya escrito que los americanos son superhombres? En donde he escrito que darle al hierro sea bueno para nada? Me he limitado a describir al soldado americano medio estacionado en Europa. Subrayando que me ha sorprendido lo chonis que son la mayoría de las tias a nivel tropa.

Mi sensación es que el ejercito americano tiene mucho de PER español para sectores de la población estadounidense, que viven la vida tonteando regularmente con la exclusion social. Así como entre el personal mas moliente de las embajadas hay mucho tío "raro", en la tropa americana estacionada en Europa hay mucho pofre buscando una oportunidad.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Un manual que hay en la wiki, los rusos los tendrán más completos y actualizados supongo.
> 
> 
> http://www.xgc.com/pdf/mil-std-1750a-1.7.pdf



Coño ... es que no vas a usar java o python para un chisme de esos. No es práctico.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La programación en ensamblador con llamas a la BIOS no tiene ningún secreto salvo el de de ser ... altamente improductiva. Incluso la supuesta "eficiencia" queda comprometida en cuanto a un optimizador de un compilador puede obtener código altamente eficiente. Los lenguajes de alto nivel contienen una riqueza expresiva que permite abstraerse completamente del problema y conseguir código complejo escribiendo poco. Creo que el debate en sí es ridículo, salvo para la realización de controladores de componentes electrónicos no tiene sentido programar en ensamblador.



Cuanbdo se trata de pijadas y acciones repetidas el alto nivel va bien, pero si la cosa es delicada el alto nivel es invitar al desastre con putas y caviar ya que no es lo mismo depurar código máquina con un listado de ensamblador como referencia para las salidas del debug que con un precioso ide y cuatro instrucciones que no hacen referencia a lo que pasa en la máquina.. Básicamente un lenguaje de alto y medio nivel cuando se usa para programar esas cosas no es más que un listado de macros, que de todas formas es la forma más común de programar en ensamblador. Los rollos raros y supercojonudos se reservan para virus y demoscene. La lista de errores y problemas causados por programar BIOS en C fue larga y tardó menos de una semana en aparecer, eso es lo que les salvó la cara.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucrania podrá lanzar ataques con misiles en territorio ruso*
> Hoy, 09:10
> 
> "
> ...



Efectivamente da información, pero prostituye el idioma al hablar como "zonas liberadas" los territorios conquistados por Rusia y llamar "zonas ocupadas" los territorios de soberanía Ucraniana reconocidos por la ONU y la comunidad internacional. En serio, ¿no le da asco soltar esa bazofia?


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La que le va a caer a Mongolistán ni te lo sueñas. Aguanta fuerte las banderas porque te van a necesitar.



No ha caído ni está cayendo ni va a caer. Te puede la bilis.


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2022)

Todos fusilados.
Hasta El último ucraniano


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Seguro que hay instructores americanos en Ucrania. Y SAS ingleses y legionarios franceses. Las operaciones militares ucranianas están funcionando bajo mando americano desde el minuto 1 porque estaban preparando una invasion de Crimea y del Donbas desde meses antes.

Eso no quiere decir que para poner una bomba que hiera a 3 personas haga falta "instrucción extranjera"

Te dejo las fotos de las bombas del maratón de Boston: Haunting photos from the Boston Marathon bombing

3 heridos y cientos de heridos: Boston Marathon bombing - Wikipedia


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el.autor sera polaco verdad ??? porque menuda sarta de payasadas



¿Polaco? ¿Acaso no ha reconocido "el tono y trasfondo" del texto?, ¡Si parece una nota de prensa del departamento de comunicación del Kremlin!.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> conocemos los peligros del islam tan bien que hemos acogido islamistas por millones.



En vista de la final de la UEFA Champions League del Sábado, al final tendremos que "invitar" a los chechenos a que nos limpien París y volverla a hacer una ciudad "habitable y civilizada".


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Fallan en que se gastan un dineral y no consiguen beneficios. Si tienes tecnología es para venderla y hacerte rico, Rusia vive de la lotería que le tocó cuando nadie quiso las tierras baldías del norte, si no fueran por la "impresora infinita" de su petróleo, gas natural y carbón están que fabrican toda esa "tecnología" no competitiva..



Vamos, que no son unos mercachifles vendedores de crecepelo y humo. Bien por ellos, se ganan la vida humilde y honradamente y no se comen el planeta a cachos para fabricar chucherías innecesarias. Ojalá fuera todo el mundo así. Solo les falta vender el gas y el oil solo a la peña que demuestre que lo va a usar para algo útil y no para hacer 32 modelos de BMW's distintos  

Un ejemplo: inventaron el teléfono móvil en la década de los 50 sin gastar un dineral. Lo usaron para lo que se usa un teléfono: para hablar cuando hace falta hablar. No se dedicaron a encásquetarselo a todo cristo para que desperdicien media vida cotorreando en twitter o wasap. A ti eso te parecera un logro (ganar dinero vendiendo basura a gente que no la necesita para nada), a mi me parece una puta desgracia.

Ya te digo que tienen otra forma de ver la vida. Y no les va mal .... tienen que defenderse constantemente de los vendehumos pero no les va mal.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Los marines de Mariupol se están acusando los unos a los otros de TODO.

Hay videos por ahi en los que incluso se oye al interrogador reír porque una vez que se le dice al interrogado que 3-4 "colegas" han coincidido en alguna acusación contra el, este da rienda suelta a su imaginación para intentar paliar el marronazo.

El video del marine manco, un clásico de la comedia a estas alturas (esta en Telegram).


----------



## Trajanillo (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Suponemos que en EEUU "alguien" se habrá puesto serio y habrá mandado a las garrapatas de lo público contratistas armamentísticos locales a que se pongan las pilas y obtengan más resultados y menos beneficios. Pero bueno, en caso de que no funcione siempre podrán de alguna forma robar los diseños de otro, como se ha hecho toda la vida.



Y esa entonces es la superioridad técnico-científica que le asumes a los EEUU, si no estoy al nivel se lo robo a los :

Indios
Chinos.
Rusos
Europeos.
Etc.
Ya veo por donde vas.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... es que no vas a usar java o python para un chisme de esos. No es práctico.



Pero puede dar un buen pellizco el tener que meter un microprocesador y varias docenas de chips extra para que puedan correr el compilador. Yo si fuera de la industria militar no me lo hubiera pensado, aún cuando descubrieran que el invento no sirve para nada las comisiones me las iba a llevar calentitas.


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Este llega tarde a todo ... El momento del apoyo inquebrantable fue hace dos meses, ahora toca la negociacion bajo cuerda con Putin y no se ha enterado.... Pobre Antonio.



Pero que falta de imaginación en el lenguaje. En tiempos de la dictadura, la muletilla era "adhesión inquebrantable". Ahora es apoyo. Vaya.


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)

Los ucranianos están dando la alarma de que se está formando una nueva agrupación del Ejército Rus en la región de Kursk que cruzará a la región de Sumy.


----------



## ATDTn (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso es ahora y hoy, dentro de tres días cambián todo ...



Sí
Ya tienen los ingleses preparado el escenario de otra...

Keep calm and Carry on


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Ahora, una de matemáticas básicas

Asumiendo que la distribución demográfica sea parecida en Rusia y en Ucrania.

A. Rusia: 
- 140 millones de orcos borrachos buenos para nada
- 40k soldados muertos
- 0,03%

B. Ucrania
- 40 millones de ángeles defensores de la democracia y las buenas maneras en la mesa
- 40k soldados muertos (dejémonos de chorradas, no hay absolutamente nada que sirva de base para afirmar que los UA están palmando menos que los RU, exceptuando las fantasias pajeras de participantes en este foro, de los que dudo que tengan ninguna educación formal terminada)
- 0,1%

Y ojo, que he dicho matemáticas básicas; entiendo perfectamente que hay mas mujeres que hombres, que los hombres en edad militar, blablabla. Grosso modo, el efecto de las perdidas humanas acabara siendo unas 3 veces mayor en UA que en RU. 

A pesar de todo ello, esta claro que para RU esta guerra es un desastre y para UA una victoria tanto moral como practica.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los ucranianos están dando la alarma de que se está formando una nueva agrupación del Ejército Rus en la región de Kursk que cruzará a la región de Sumy.



Pero si en esa zona los habían derrotao ....   Les habían dao tal paliza que no iban a tener ganas de volver en mucho tiempo ...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

Menuda polla calza el griego este, Antonio creo que se llama...


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero puede dar un buen pellizco el tener que meter un microprocesador y varias docenas de chips extra para que puedan correr el compilador. Yo si fuera de la industria militar no me lo hubiera pensado, aún cuando descubrieran que el invento no sirve para nada las comisiones me las iba a llevar calentitas.



Para lo que hace un javalí de esos con esto le sobra: 

https://www.mouser.es/ProductDetail/Microchip-Technology-Atmel/PIC32MK0512MCJ048-I-Y8X?qs=vmHwEFxEFR//nCHVf/%2BfBg==&mgh=1&vip=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIm7m43J2H-AIVRoxoCR06JAXxEAQYASABEgL-2PD_BwE

O, como mucho este:

Dispositivo lógico de programación sencilla SPLD ATF22V10C-7PX, ATF22V10C 350 puertas, 10 macrocélulas, 10 I/O, Minimum | RS Components

Con 8 € apañas la cosa.


----------



## Adriano II (30 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los ucranianos están dando la alarma de que se está formando una nueva agrupación del Ejército Rus en la región de Kursk que cruzará a la región de Sumy.


----------



## coscorron (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074506
> 
> 
> Menuda polla calza el griego este, Antonio creo que se llama...



Lo del Zelensky y las camisas verde estilo Fidel Castro para que parezca que esta continuamente en primera línea es para hacerselo mirar ya ... Alguien debería explicarle a los propagandistas y asesores de imagen que a base de repetir el conjunto una y otra vez ya no cuela ....


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y esa entonces es la superioridad técnico-científica que le asumes a los EEUU, si no estoy al nivel se lo robo a los :
> 
> Indios
> Chinos.
> ...



Inventar: Crear la primera bomba atómica, crear el primer misil.
Innovar: Hacer que el misil con una cabeza nuclear sea hipersónico.

Por cierto, según creo la bomba nuclear la inventó EEUU, el resto se dedicó a copiarla. Está el caso de un científico pakistaní saliendo corriendo de un centro de investigación de Holanda con los planos para enriquecer uranio. Poco tiempo después Pakistán detonó su primera bomba.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los mercenarios suelen estar en forma, que no quiere decir en absoluto que tangan cuerpos de model. De los que he conocido alguno tenia una buena panza cervecera pero no lo tumbaba ni dios a beber y reenganchaba las juergas para entrenar. Joder, si Joselito se ganaba las lentejas haciendo muertes por el África, supongo que el ser pequeño le venía cojonudo para esconderse y sorprender al enemigo con un falsete.



*Paco anécdotas a la espera de noticias del Donbass*

En la mili nos tacaba gimnasia cada mañana y había todo tipo de físicos, ahora dar dos vueltas al patio de armas - superficie equivalente a un campo de futbol - caminando con las piernas agachadas y con las manos sujetando los tobillos no nos lo quitaba nadie.

Una de las pocos veces que cogí una borrachera y fueron poquísimas pedí pasar por enfermería y que me diera de baja para gimnasia, me la dieron, pusieron el nombre medico de la resaca - veisalgia - y ale para la calle o mejor para el patio de armas para darle al sargento el parte medico, me tentó que estaban subiendo una cuerda con nudos de unos cinco metros de altura, le di el parte y me reí de que no llegaran arriba, acabe apostándome un arresto con el sargento a que la subía, me falto un nudo parea acabarla me gane una "imaginaria", en la mili las cosas son así.

Sobre procesadores y mujeres, había una chica mayor que yo danesa-sueca, doble nacionalidad, que era un crack en programación y estuvo un tiempo programando misiles para la armada sueca, me explicaba que entraba en una especie de bunker y la encerraban ahí para que trabajase, no podía sacar nada de ese bunker. No le pregunte en que programaba, otras cosas tenia en mente


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo del Zelensky y las camisas verde estilo Fidel Castro para que parezca que esta continuamente en primera línea es para hacerselo mirar ya ... Alguien debería explicarle a los propagandistas y asesores de imagen que a base de repetir el conjunto una y otra vez ya no cuela ....



Si fuese alto y mazao, en plan Kitschko, pues oye, pero siendo un puto botijo con cuerpo de gordito en eterna dieta, da un poco de pena. Supongo que el pavo piensa que se esta sacrificando por un bien superior.

Su mujer tiene que estar contenta de estar ya en Londres y solo verlo por Skype.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

El gitano Triana ridiculizando los avances bizantinos, "todos los combates se realizan en 100 kms2", lo que no dice el sodomita de Ferreras es que en esos 100 kms está lo mejor del ejercito nazi.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Inventar: Crear la primera bomba atómica, crear el primer misil.
> Innovar: Hacer que el misil con una cabeza nuclear sea hipersónico.
> 
> Por cierto, según creo la bomba nuclear la inventó EEUU, el resto se dedicó a copiarla. Está el caso de un científico pakistaní saliendo corriendo de un centro de investigación de Holanda con los planos para enriquecer uranio. Poco tiempo después Pakistán detonó su primera bomba.



Riete un poco, anda:

Historia de Lunik: el complot de la CIA para robar un satélite soviético


----------



## Hal8995 (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Donbass es Tabarnia.



Lo acontecido en Ucrania en general es mucho peor que Cataluña. Abran otro hilo y gustosamente participaré. Mejor este no cargarlo con este debate.

Gracias


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

Como va la bolsa?


----------



## Trajanillo (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Inventar: Crear la primera bomba atómica, crear el primer misil.
> Innovar: Hacer que el misil con una cabeza nuclear sea hipersónico.
> 
> Por cierto, según creo la bomba nuclear la inventó EEUU, el resto se dedicó a copiarla. Está el caso de un científico pakistaní saliendo corriendo de un centro de investigación de Holanda con los planos para enriquecer uranio. Poco tiempo después Pakistán detonó su primera bomba.



El primer misil lo crearon los alemanes las bombas V1 y V2 no eran más que protomisiles. La bomba átomica pues si la inventaron ellos.

Inventar: el primer vuelo tripulado alrededor de la tierra.
Innovar: Llegar a la luna.

Decir que Rusia, cientificamente es un fraude, es cagarse en la realidad...


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2022)

El dólar se hunde más de un 8% frente al rublo, en el día de hoy.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

Fuente italiana:

Los secretos de Punchinello de la Italia "beligerante
30 de mayo de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

A diferencia de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y muchos otros Estados miembros de la OTAN, que hacen pública la cantidad de ayuda militar enviada a Ucrania, a menudo incluso ensalzando su importancia política y militar en las páginas web oficiales del Pentágono y de los Ministerios de Defensa, *Italia sigue manteniendo en relativo secreto la "lista de la compra", de la que el gobierno sólo informa al Comité Parlamentario para la Seguridad de la República *(Copasir), cuyos miembros están obligados a guardar el secreto.

Un secreto relativo, teniendo en cuenta que entre indiscreciones y fuentes anónimas, los medios de comunicación consiguen tener casi inmediatamente, si no la entidad numérica del armamento suministrado a Kiev, al menos el tipo de morteros, misiles antiaéreos y antitanques, otras armas individuales y artillería cedida al ejército ucraniano.

Si los periódicos y las televisiones italianas utilizan el condicional al hablar de las armas y equipos donados hasta ahora en tres tramos diferentes a Ucrania, las justificaciones del secreto que rodea a los suministros necesarios para garantizar los intereses nacionales y proteger los datos sensibles quedan totalmente desvirtuadas cuando tanto nuestros aliados ucranianos como las tropas de Moscú y las milicias de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass que luchan junto a los soldados rusos publican información y fotografías del material militar italiano que ha llegado a los campos de batalla.

La página web del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano publica a diario artículos, noticias e imágenes sobre la guerra, y utilizando los tonos enfáticos típicos de la propaganda bélica anuncia con satisfacción y orgullo que las armas suministradas por Occidente ya están en acción y golpeando al enemigo.

De hecho, *el Mando de Operaciones Occidentales del ejército ucraniano anunció el 26 de mayo que los obuses FH-70 de 155 mm donados por Italia ya están bombardeando a las fuerzas rusas*,

Otra información sobre las armas italianas donadas a los ucranianos nos la proporcionan periódicamente los canales de noticias rusos y, sobre todo, las milicias de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk, que en su avance en el Donbass recuperan una amplia gama de armas y municiones proporcionadas por los Estados miembros de la OTAN en posiciones capturadas al enemigo o abandonadas por los ucranianos en retirada.

*El canal de Telegram RVvoenkor publicó imágenes de un ataque aéreo ruso que supuestamente destruyó una batería de obuses FH-70 suministrados por Italia.*

Entre las armas "made in Italy" en Ucrania, publicamos a continuación imágenes de granadas de mortero de 120 mm, munición de calibre 7,62 para ametralladoras MG42 y misiles antitanque Milan, todos ellos excedentes del ejército italiano transferidos a los ucranianos y que luego cayeron en manos del enemigo.

*El resultado es concertado y desalentador para el ciudadano/contribuyente italiano que pagó la factura de la compra de estas armas para nuestras Fuerzas Armadas y que ahora paga la factura de su traslado a Kiev.*

En primer lugar, Italia ha sido durante meses indirectamente "beligerante" al armar a Ucrania, pero en las últimas semanas ha llevado a cabo una escalada de suministros, pasando de armas con un alcance limitado a unos pocos kilómetros a artillería capaz de golpear en lo más profundo de las líneas rusas y, en algunos sectores del frente (como Kharkiv), incluso el territorio vecino de la Federación Rusa.

Un "detalle" como este último quizás habría requerido un amplio debate mediático y político que el secretismo de la fachada contribuye a evitar.

Si, de hecho, *el secretismo sobre la ayuda militar a Kiev parece carecer de importancia estratégica, es al mismo tiempo contradictorio en cuanto a la transparencia que debería caracterizar a cualquier democracia,* especialmente en cuestiones de tanta importancia por el impacto que tienen en la vida de todos nosotros.

*Tal vez mantener en secreto la cuantía de la ayuda militar a Kiev pueda parecer una buena idea en términos de consenso, teniendo en cuenta que todos los sondeos revelan la oposición de la mayoría de los italianos a estos suministros,* pero incluso desde este punto de vista la iniciativa resulta infructuosa por parte de nuestros amigos ucranianos, que no parecen preocuparse mucho por las paturnas italianas y exhiben alegremente los cañones italianos que hacen una masacre de los soldados de Putin.

Por último, los rusos y sus aliados en el Donbass también exhiben con orgullo nuestras armas que han caído en sus manos, y se entretienen con fotos y vídeos sobre los números de serie y las inscripciones en italiano de las armas y la munición.

Por supuesto, las armas italianas expuestas como trofeos están en buena compañía con las estadounidenses, británicas, suecas, polacas, francesas y otras naciones que se han unido a la "llamada a las armas" para Kiev, pero este aspecto hace que el secreto impuesto en Italia carezca aún más de sentido.

Un "secreto a voces" que ya se tambalea cuando las armas están todavía en territorio nacional, pero que se revela con todo detalle en cuanto las armas sacadas de los almacenes de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas llegan a los campos de batalla ucranianos.


----------



## golden graham (30 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El dólar se hunde más de un 8% frente al rublo, en el día de hoy.



no habia bajado los tipos el Banco Central ruso?


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En qué son buenos los rusos:
> 
> Haciendo rifles de asalto, probablemente el arma que más gente ha matado en la historia de la humanidad.
> Haciendo cafeteras andantes AKA "tanques" o "blindados" cuya función principal consiste en carbonizar a sus ocupantes ante la primera arma antitanque.
> ...



Sólo un rusófobo premium puede pensar que a quiénes desarrollan misiles en Rusia les mueve un instinto sádico y que es ese instinto de crueldad el que les hace superiores en esos campos

Sólo un rusófobo recalcitrante puede hablar de la " macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra" y de "exterminio" de un país que construye armas sofisticadas, en cantidad y de gran calidad que le permiten defender una soberanía que ha sido constantemente amenazada a lo largo de su historia y que actualmente lo está siendo (los follaOTAN alimentados de prejuicios maniqueos etnocéntricos e ideología imperial anglo sois incapaces de verlo o no lo queréis admitir). De hecho esa es la función primaria por la cual cualquier país desarrolla armamento: proteger la propia soberanía

Es decir, permiten a Rusia defender unos inmensos recursos naturales que son el tesoro más codiciado por los países occidentales. Por eso están histéricas las putitas OTÁNicas, porque no pueden meter mano a unos recursos naturales y sobre todo energéticos que escasean

Ya te expliqué páginas atrás quiénes fueron los que provocaron la reanudación de la carrera armamentística actual (escudo ABM en Europa).

En lugar de hablar de funciones, en el caso de los rusos hablas de sentimientos perversos y sádicos de crueldad

Ve al psiquiatra


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 May 2022)

Ucrania denuncia bombardeos rusos en las regiones de Sumy y Chernígov


----------



## Eneko Aritza (30 May 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)

El diablo los cría y ellos se juntan. La guerra ya es mundial


----------



## Galiciaverde (30 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Cita:
_"Ucrania se prepara para destruir más de 100 millones de libros de literatura rusa, en particular las obras de Pushkin y Dostoievski, calificándolas de "literatura dañina que puede influir en la opinión de la gente" _Interfax ...más del 50% de los libros de Ucrania!!"_

Esto no puede ser. No me lo puedo creer

No veía algo así desde que era niña y estaban prohibidos en España un montón de autores e incluso había un "Índice" (lista de libros) prohibidos que no encontrabas en ningún sitio y se suponía que era pecado mortal leerlos.

Y ahora más de lo mismo. No doy crédito. Hasta qué punto puede llegar la estupidez, la ignorancia, la burricie y la sinrazón

Tuve en bachillerato un profe de literatura que debía ser rojillo y nos leía, cuando tocaba el tema, fragmentos de autores prohibidos. Así supe de "Las nanas de la cebolla" de Miguel Hernández, etc

Volvemos a lo mismo
En fin
Los pueblos que desconocen su historia están condenados a repetirla. Es lo que tiene la ignorancia


----------



## delhierro (30 May 2022)

Bueno el checheno habia exagerado un poquillo, pero ahora hay pruebas graficas estan dentro, y tienen asegurado el 50%. + -


----------



## Guanotopía (30 May 2022)

Evolución del discurso de los medios al servicio de la otan.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> no habia bajado los tipos el Banco Central ruso?



Creo que del 20% los pasaron al 14% y ahora están en el 11%, esto ultimo no lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074540
> 
> 
> Evolución del discurso de los medios al servicio de la otan.



Joder, parece Fernando Simón


----------



## delhierro (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues no se a que cojones esperan para sacarlos, en fin otra cosa más a la lista de las que no les entiendo.


----------



## golden graham (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que del 20% los pasaron al 14% y ahora están en el 11%, esto ultimo no lo puedo asegurar.



Lo acabo de mirar y lo bajaron al 11% el viernes, estaba en el 14%. Y aun asi sigue apreciandose el rublo


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*Biden: EEUU no enviará a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes que puedan llegar a Rusia*
15:24 || 30/05/2022


----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"Pérdidas devastadoras" de Rusia entre sus jóvenes oficiales, según Reino Unido*
> "Es probable que *Rusia* haya sufrido pérdidas devastadoras entre sus oficiales intermedios y subalternos en el conflicto".
> 
> Dicha afirmación procede del boletín diario del Ministerio de Defensa británico, que se refiere en particular a los "comandantes de brigada y batallón", pero también a los "oficiales jóvenes".
> ...



Me hacen gracia todas las noticias del Reino Unido.

*Es probable *que Rusia haya sufrido perdidas
*Es probable* que los grupos tácticos de batallón reconstituidos en Ucrania por los sobrevivientes de varias unidades son menos efectivas
*Es probable* que la falta de comandantes de pelotón y compañía experimentados y creíbles provoque una mayor disminución de la moral y una continua falta de disciplina


*Lo que es seguro que eso ha pasado en el ejercito ucraniano,* donde hemos visto un batallon dirigido por un teniente segundo de 21 años (que fue al frente sin acabar la formación ANTES del comienzo de la invasión) mandando a la mayoria mayores de 42 cuando deberia ser un capitán. Y esta noticia es de hace un mes. A saber como estarán ahora.


----------



## Ulisses (30 May 2022)

100 millones de libros, dice....
no los hay en toda Ucrania¡¡¡¡


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Me hacen gracia todas las noticias del Reino Unido.
> 
> *Es probable *que Rusia haya sufrido perdidas
> *Es probable* que los grupos tácticos de batallón reconstituidos en Ucrania por los sobrevivientes de varias unidades son menos efectivas
> ...



A los bridish ya solo les queda desembarcar en Murmanks como en 1917, el problema es que si los argentinos les hundieron 5 barcos de guerra en las Malvinas, los rusos ni te cuento el destrozo que les podrian hacer.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

*Las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas tendrán que luchar en el cielo sobre Ucrania con los cazas de la OTAN*
Hoy, 15:02
2

Para lograr una victoria convincente en la guerra moderna, es necesario tomar y mantener la supremacía aérea. Los ataques masivos con misiles y aéreos de las tropas rusas en los primeros días después del inicio de la operación militar especial tenían como objetivo destruir cazas, aviones de ataque y bombarderos de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, así como suprimir el sistema de defensa aérea. Algo más de tres meses después, esta tarea prioritaria aún no puede considerarse finalmente concluida. ¿Por qué pasó esto?


Realmente hay muchas preguntas. El 6 de marzo de 2022, dos semanas después del inicio de la SVO, el orador oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, afirmó lo siguiente:

Casi toda la aviación lista para el combate del régimen de Kyiv ha sido destruida.
Según el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, hasta el 24 de febrero de 2022, Kyiv estaba armada con 152 aviones y 149 helicópteros de varios tipos y modificaciones. Sin embargo, han pasado algunos meses más desde entonces, y los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania continúan desviándose y cayendo. El 27 de mayo se informó de la destrucción de 180 aviones ucranianos y 127 helicópteros, y claramente este no es el final. Los números no cuadran, pero ¿por qué?

De hecho, este "acertijo matemático" tiene una explicación bastante sencilla. El “infinito” de la aviación militar ucraniana se compone de varios factores a la vez: en

*primer lugar* , no todos los aviones y helicópteros registrados como destruidos han sido destruidos irremediablemente. Desde los tiempos de la URSS, muchas plantas de reparación de aviones han permanecido en Ucrania, donde los equipos dañadospuedes repararlo rápidamente y volver a ponerlo en batalla si no sientes lástima por el piloto. Y el régimen de Kyiv definitivamente no siente lástima por él, solo sienten lástima por los "fantasmas heroicos".

*En segundo lugar* , en estas mismas empresas de reparación y fabricación de aeronaves podía haber y, muy probablemente, había aviones de combate y helicópteros dados de baja en horas de vuelo o en espera de reparación y modernización, que eran rápidamente “chamanizados” y devueltos al servicio.

*En tercer lugar* , aparentemente, nuestros "socios occidentales" de los países de Europa del Este comenzaron a suministrar cazas MiG-29 y aviones de ataque Su-25 de fabricación soviética a Kiev, pero no en su totalidad, sino desmontados. Estos “kits de reparación” cruzan la frontera de Ucrania en forma de repuestos, y luego su “ensamblaje de destornilladores” se fabrica localmente.

A este respecto, surgen preguntas legítimas: ¿por qué la red ferroviaria sigue funcionando en el territorio de Ucrania occidental y por qué no se han destruido todas las plantas de construcción y reparación de aeronaves de Nezalezhnaya, sin excepción, como parte de la "desmilitarización" todavía? Probablemente, el reciente ataque con misiles rusos a la empresa Motor Sich estuvo relacionado precisamente con esto, pero también hay plantas de reparación de aviones en Kharkov, Konotop, Odessa, Nikolaev y Kyiv. ¿Qué estamos esperando? ¿Para quién ahorramos?

Hasta ahora, el VKS de la Federación Rusa durante la operación especial se ve favorecido por el nivel excepcionalmente bajo de entrenamiento de los pilotos ucranianos, quienes, al parecer, no han ganado una sola batalla aérea con nuestros cazas, y el hecho de que están luchando. en aviones obsoletos. Pero, cuanto más se prolongue el NWO, más negativa será la tendencia general.

*Según los estándares de la OTAN*

Obviamente, tarde o temprano, pero Kyiv y sus curadores se quedarán sin aviones de fabricación soviética en los almacenes. Pero esto definitivamente no significará el fin de la guerra aérea.

Hace un año, hablamos sobre el hecho de que la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania comenzó a preguntar el precio de adquirir cazas de fabricación estadounidense y sueca. La posibilidad de comprar un lote de cazas F-16 Block 70/72 fue reportada por la publicación especializada Defense Blog, citando sus fuentes:

Ucrania busca modernizar su fuerza aérea. En este sentido, se proponen los aviones F-16 Block 70/72, que le permitirán llevar a cabo dicha modernización de la mejor manera posible.
Ahora, tras el inicio de las hostilidades reales, la probabilidad de que se produzca tal escenario parece extremadamente alta.

La Fuerza Aérea Independiente quiere recibir cazas F-15 y F-16 de cuarta generación. En las redes sociales circulan rumores, aún no confirmados oficialmente, de que los pilotos ucranianos ya han comenzado a entrenarse para pilotar aviones extranjeros. Quizás el centro de entrenamiento para ellos esté en algún lugar de Europa del Este, donde muchos países están armados con combatientes de fabricación estadounidense y apoyan abiertamente el régimen criminal del presidente Zelensky. Además, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania puede recibir cazas multiusos JAS-39C/D Gripen de fabricación sueca en el futuro, ideales para operar en duras condiciones invernales y despegar y aterrizar en las carreteras.

El reentrenamiento de los pilotos ucranianos llevará varios meses, pero nuestra operación especial tampoco se está desarrollando muy rápidamente. Probablemente, los pilotos rusos todavía tendrán que luchar en el cielo sobre Nezalezhnaya contra los cazas de la OTAN.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Zhukov (30 May 2022)

Las últimas 24 horas, hasta hoy hasta las 16:00









Parte de guerra 30/05/2022


AYER 29 Mayo Análisis militar sobre la situación en Ucrania para el 29 de mayo Fuentes: (R) Norte – Kharkov Los combates continúan en el área de Dergachy: los ucranianos intentaron contraatac…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

*El ejército ruso destruyó una gran acumulación de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev*
Hoy, 16:19
0

El lunes 30 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron 15 tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería, así como cinco armas de gran calibre, con ataques de artillería. El hangar con armas estaba ubicado en la empresa de construcción naval Okean en Nikolaev.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Situación cerca de Sloviansk y Severodonetsk a las 16.00 horas del 30 de mayo de 2022

▪Dos horas después de nuestro anterior informe, se informa de una limpieza completa del cinturón forestal al sureste de Liman. Las AFU y las unidades de defensa territorial se retiraron a la orilla sur del Seversky Donets.

Los asentamientos de Dibrova y Brusovka están bajo el control de las AFU, al igual que la carretera de Raigorodok. En Shchurovo quedan pequeños focos de resistencia.

Al mismo tiempo, el Donbás sigue estando repleto de armas y equipos militares, tanto retirados como recibidos como parte de la ayuda de Occidente. Otro tren cargado con 30 piezas de equipo militar llegó a Dnipropetrovsk el día anterior por ferrocarril.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

India importó 24 millones de barriles de crudo ruso en mayo, frente a los 7,2 millones de barriles de abril. El aumento es de más del 300%. Las importaciones rusas de petróleo a la India entre el 24 de febrero y el 30 de mayo fueron de 34 millones de barriles, según estimaciones de Refinitiv. @banksta









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Un momento de zrada.

1. La UE volvió a fracasar en su intento de acordar sanciones contra el petróleo ruso.
2. Biden dice que EE.UU. no suministrará a Ucrania MLRS capaces de alcanzar el territorio ruso









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

*Polonia suspendió el suministro gratuito de combustible a Ucrania*


30 de mayo de 2022, 14:26


Polonia detiene el suministro gratuito de combustible a Ucrania. Así lo anunció la ministra de Clima y Medio Ambiente del país, Anna Moscú, el lunes 30 de mayo, en una entrevista con BiznesAlert.



“Al inicio de la <operación militar> <...> enviamos combustible gratis. Ahora estas son entregas comerciales de Orlen, que requieren mucho esfuerzo logístico”, dijo.

Según el ministro, por regla general, el suministro de combustible pasa por tuberías, por lo que Varsovia tuvo que lanzar otros canales de suministro

iz.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Situación cerca de Sloviansk y Severodonetsk a las 16.00 horas del 30 de mayo de 2022
> 
> ▪Dos horas después de nuestro anterior informe, se informa de una limpieza completa del cinturón forestal al sureste de Liman. Las AFU y las unidades de defensa territorial se retiraron a la orilla sur del Seversky Donets.
> 
> ...



Da la impresión de que los rusos prefieren apoderarse del material OTAN intacto en vez de destruirlo.


----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Inventar: Crear la primera bomba atómica, crear el primer misil.
> Innovar: Hacer que el misil con una cabeza nuclear sea hipersónico.
> 
> Por cierto, según creo la bomba nuclear la inventó EEUU, el resto se dedicó a copiarla. Está el caso de un científico pakistaní saliendo corriendo de un centro de investigación de Holanda con los planos para enriquecer uranio. Poco tiempo después Pakistán detonó su primera bomba.



En Berlín, la capital alemana, los científicos Otto Hans y Lise Meitner ya había detectado cuáles eran las condiciones *necesarias para el bombardeo con neutrones sobre un núcleo de uranio*. No pasaría mucho hasta que el primero de ellos, y Fritz Strassmann, descubrieran la fisión nuclear. 

El físico húngaro* Leó Szilárd* inventó la *bomba atómica* el 12 de septiembre de *1933*. Un año más tarde solicitó la patente de la invención para prevenir que otros la construyeran, y con el fin de mantener el proceso en secreto, confió la patente a las autoridades británicas.

Que malo es la propaganda. *EEUU no la inventó.*


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Una clara llegada a la SAU de las AFU en dirección a Kherson. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





⚡Identificación oportuna y destrucción precisa del equipo de la 28ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania⚡​​







Херсонский Вестник


В этой группе мы будем сообщать Вам о самой оперативной и необходимой информации. Бердянск @brd_zavtra Мелитополь: @NowMelitopol




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## amcxxl (30 May 2022)

La DPR declara que las fuerzas aliadas después de Krasny Liman liberaron Dibrova y Stariy Karavan y ahora se están moviendo hacia Slavyansk con la lucha.
Esto significa que están libres de la zona forestal al sur de Krasny Liman.




Los ucranianos están dando la alarma de que se está formando una nueva agrupación del Ejército Rus en la región de #Kursk que cruzará a la región de #Sumy.
El comandante del Dnepro Ter-Def ha pedido la construcción urgente de una línea de defensa de varias capas en el norte de Ukr.


A mediados de mayo, los canales mostraron a militares de las AFU yendo a la frontera y montando un puesto fronterizo. Según el exjefe de la SBU de Kharkov, quien recientemente fue despedido por Elensky, hubo un tiroteo posterior en el que tuvieron que abandonar el puesto, sufriendo 4 KIA y 3 WIA.


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Especulo, pero el gran error de Hitler probablemente fue no escuchar a Mussolini... el MEDITERRANEO era la victoria... cerrarlo con España e Italia y a partir de ahí Suez, con ello ya iba cayendo todo y lo que era más importante, protegía redes de abastecimiento que en aquellos tiempos eran inatacables...
> 
> Ni inglaterra, ni Rusia eran su escenario vital... el MEDITERRANEO SI... pero no lo entendió, era hombre de tierras adentro y el mar, imagino que le parecía un lugar innecesario e incomprensible...



Todo eso está muy bien, pero sí Italia no entra en la guerra, Mussolini termina como Franco. Muriendo en la cama.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Algo se mueve.......


*Instan a Ucrania a minar urgentemente Kyiv, Sumy y Chernihiv*
El jefe de la defensa del Dniéper instó a minar con urgencia Kyiv y otras ciudades de Ucrania


30 de mayo de 2022, 15:32


El empresario Gennady Korban, que encabeza la defensa territorial del Dnieper, pidió una acción inmediata para fortalecer la frontera norte de Ucrania mediante la minería de varias ciudades. Korban hizo tal declaración en su página de Facebook (pertenece a la organización Meta, reconocida como extremista en la Federación Rusa) el 30 de mayo.



“Kyiv, Sumy, Chernigov y Kharkov necesitan urgentemente construir una defensa profunda en profundidad. Mina las fronteras del norte de Ucrania”, escribió.

Con qué está conectada exactamente su llamada, el jefe de la defensa no especificó. Como señala la edición de Ukraina.ru, en mayo los medios ucranianos informaron que las autoridades del país dieron la orden de preparar la ciudad de Dnipro para la defensa.

iz.ru


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

El periodista francés Frederic Leclerc fue asesinado. El coche fue alcanzado por la metralla a la salida de Severodonetsk. Una de las esquirlas alcanzó a Leclerc en el cuello y murió rápidamente a consecuencia de ello.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Fotos del difunto en el enlace_


----------



## NoRTH (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El ejército ruso destruyó una gran acumulación de equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev*
> Hoy, 16:19
> 0
> 
> El lunes 30 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron 15 tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería, así como cinco armas de gran calibre, con ataques de artillería. El hangar con armas estaba ubicado en la empresa de construcción naval Okean en Nikolaev.



lo feos que son los grajos pero puto efectivos joder!!!


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

El Volkssturm en Severodonetsk. Las imágenes parecen haber sido tomadas hace unos días.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Donbass es Tabarnia.



¿Y Aran Crimea?


----------



## coscorron (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Biden: EEUU no enviará a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes que puedan llegar a Rusia*
> 15:24 || 30/05/2022



Pués creo que con esto Occidente sentencia a Ucrania y no tanto porque esos cohetes fueran a cambiar la posición de la guerra sino porque de alguna manera y por alguna razón (porque ya piensan que Rusia ante determinados actos ya se vería obligada a responder gravemente) significa que hay un tope que no van a pasar y ya se ha llegado a ese tope .. Ahora mismo Ucrania ya no tiene oportunidad alguna salvo una buena negociación y la negociación no va sobre territorios sino sobre sanciones.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

En el asalto a Sloviansk.
Hoy se informa de la captura de Stary Karavan y Dibrov y de los combates en la zona de Raigorodka.
Por un lado, se esperaba que después de capturar y despejar Krasny Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF despejaran rápidamente todo en la orilla norte del Seversky Donets (Brusovka también será tomada hoy o mañana).
Más adelante será más difícil: hay que forzar el Seversky Donets, y el puente que lo cruza ha sido socavado. Hasta ahora, las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Raigorodka están siendo cubiertas por la artillería. Los combates propiamente dichos tienen lugar en la orilla norte y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no han cruzado el río hasta ahora, por lo que sin duda habrá dificultades tácticas aquí, y el enemigo espera claramente apoyarse en las alturas ocupadas y en el río.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Besarionis (30 May 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>


----------



## crocodile (30 May 2022)

❗Una breve historia del NWO según Arestovich:

27 de febrero. Los rusos lanzaron hoy las últimas unidades a la batalla. No tienen más reservas.

2 de marzo. Los rusos se están quedando sin misiles Kalibr y la moral está cayendo.

Marzo 17. Todo acabará a finales de abril, máximo a principios de mayo.

6 de abril El batallón ucraniano no se rindió, esto es falso.

13 de abril La rendición de 1062 soldados ucranianos es un gran éxito para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

28 de abril El ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ataca posiciones rusas en junio.

29 de abril. Alexey Arestovich habló sobre un grave pánico entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

3 de mayo Esperamos la rendición incondicional de Rusia.

22 de mayo Arestovich predijo la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

26 de mayo. Arestovich reconoció el éxito del ejército ruso durante la operación especial.

27 de mayo Arestovich calificó la situación de "horrible" para Ucrania y elogió al ejército ruso.

Compilado según los medios ucranianos.


----------



## Remequilox (30 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Lo acabo de mirar y lo bajaron al 11% el viernes, estaba en el 14%. Y aun asi sigue apreciandose el rublo



Posiblemente, entre otras razones, tenga que ver con a operativa del Banco Central de Ucrania, que está sosteniendo la cotización de la hrivna vendiendo euros y dólares a manta.

Las medidas monetarias del Banco Central Ruso fueron/son:
Primero tipos de interés al 20 %, luego bajaron al 17 %, 14 % y ahora al 11 %.
Obligación de conversión de dólares a rublos del 80 % de la facturación de las empresas exportadoras, en un plazo de 3 días, luego aumentado a 60 días, y ahora la exigencia es de solo el 50 % de la facturación.

El Banco Central Ucraniano ha hecho cosas raras:
Congelar conversión hrivna/dólar, y luego descongelarlo parcialmente, "con trampa" (cambios oficiales y extraoficiales, a 30 hrivna si compra, a 40 hrivna si venden). A su vez, poner en marcha la impresora de hrivna como si no hubiese un mañana, y en paralelo simultaneo, dólar que vende (hrivna que compra), es hrivna amortizada. 
Así que por un lado ingresa ingentes cantidades de efectivo "inventado" en el presupuesto público, por otro lado, recibe grandes cantidades de divisas de "ayuda humanitaria occidental", y por otro lado, destina parte de esas reservas (que son préstamo, se deben), a venderlas al público y amortizar dinero (retirar parte de las hrivnas que previamente había impreso).

El sistema económico hrivna/rublo está relativamente engranado, con zonas comunes (extraoficialmente) e intereses y flujos cruzados. Se quiera reconocer o no.
Es posible (no digo que sea lo determinante, sino solo un factor más), que movimientos especulativos y de arbitraje entre hrivna y rublo, mediado por dólar, expliquen parte de las valoraciones rublo/dólar (además, Rusia está importando poquísimo en euros y dólares, la demanda/necesidad interna de esas divisas se ha desplomado).


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Zelenskyy filtra lo último que le interesaba a Turquía en Ucrania por un paquete de drones que las defensas aéreas rusas están rompiendo como semillas de girasol

Según informes no confirmados, la oficina presidencial ucraniana ha ofrecido a Turquía trasladar las instalaciones de Motor Sich a este país para producir nuevos drones pesados. Bankova espera recibir aviones no tripulados modernos, armas adicionales y, al mismo tiempo, sacar a la empresa de las manos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Los puntos más calientes a partir del 30.05.2022

- Dirección de Izyum - lucha posicional.

- Sviatogorsk, Studenok, Yarovaya - lucha posicional. Lugar peligroso para las AFU, con un puente para salir.

- Liman - bajo la Federación Rusa. Las aldeas circundantes de Dibrova y Karavan están ocupadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Los nazis de las AFU en Ozernyi estaban rodeados, sólo nadaban hacia la orilla derecha.

- Severodonetsk - la mayor parte está bajo control de la Federación Rusa, las actividades de filtración están en marcha. Las AFU restantes se retiran por el único puente expuesto.

- Las ciudades controladas por los ucranianos en la región de Luhansk están de hecho en una "bolsa de fuego", la salida a Artemivsk (Bakhmut) sólo es posible con bajas, siendo bombardeadas desde todos los lados.

- Artemivsk (Bakhmut) - Los cazas rusos están avanzando muy rápidamente en esta dirección. Lucha cerca de las afueras de Soledar.

- Svitlodarsk - lucha por Novoluganskoye y TPP, que están en la "bolsa de fuego".

- Nueva York - luchando en las afueras de la ciudad.

- Avdeevka - la carretera a Kostyantynivka está cortada. Sur - lucha posicional.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

*Dinamarca se negó a pagar el gas ruso en rublos*


30 de mayo de 2022, 16:02


inamarca no pasará a pagar el gas ruso en rublos y seguirá realizando transacciones en euros. La compañía energética danesa Orsted informó el 30 de mayo. En este sentido, no se descarta la terminación de las entregas.


T.
La empresa indicó que la rusa Gazprom sigue exigiendo el pago de los suministros de gas en rublos.

“Según el contrato, no tenemos obligaciones legales para hacer esto, y hemos informado repetidamente a Gazprom Export que no lo haremos. La fecha límite para el pago es el 31 de mayo y Orsted seguirá pagando en euros”, dijo la parte danesa en un comunicado


En caso de cese del suministro de gas desde Rusia, Dinamarca afirma que esto supondrá una violación del contrato. Además, la parte danesa confía en que la Federación Rusa no podrá cortar el suministro, ya que no hay un gasoducto directo desde Dinamarca a Rusia. Y ya están barajando la posibilidad de comprar combustible azul en el mercado europeo.

“Dinamarca aún podrá recibir gas. Sin embargo, esto significa que el gas danés debe comprarse en mayor medida en el mercado europeo del gas. Esperamos que esto sea posible", dijo Orsted.

iz.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Exterminio nocturno de unidades ucranianas atrincheradas en los bosques alrededor de Liman

Los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple del Grupo O trabajan sobre las posiciones de las AFU en dirección a Liman.
Te encuentras con "⭕": tienes dos opciones, la muerte o el cautiverio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> ejemplo: inventaron el teléfono móvil en la década de los 50



Desde hace 70 años dando el mismo ejemplo del teléfono.Tienen otro?
No, que no sea invadir al vecino.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Los especialistas de la Flota del Mar Negro evalúan la capacidad de reflotar el buque de mando naval ucraniano Donbass - Servicio de prensa del Distrito Militar Sur

Anticipando una inminente derrota en Mariupol, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas inutilizaron el barco y lo hundieron.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

No son nazis, nooo


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No son nazis, nooo



Conozco gente que de tanto leer autores Mongolistaníes se apretaron los huevos con una prensa hidráulica.
Incluso uno se suicidó.


----------



## clapham5 (30 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver
> Por una parte, las economías "occidentales" se sustentan en una deuda, pero al menos, la capacidad de los ciudadanos hace que, más o menos el estado "salga adelante", aun a costa de parasitar al ciudadano.
> 
> Por otro lado, en países como Cuba, lo que ocurre es que el nivel de parasitismo que ha creado el estado con el ciudadano, hace imposible cualquier movimiento de este, no tiene nada que ver con deuda o no, si esos países no tuvieran ningún tipo de deuda...su nivel económico sería muy similar,
> El nivel de vida de un país se debe medir si la mayor parte de la población puede crear negocio o no, si es no, es una puta mierda



Eres un ignorante que no tiene ni paj%$#@era idea de lo que hablas 
El estado en Occidente " no sale adelante " a costa de parasitar al ciudadano . Eso era antes , en la prehistoria , pero desde que se abolio el patron oro y los estados pueden endeudarse con el click de una tecla , la deuda sustituyo a la carga impositiva 
Los estados NO NECESITAN tus impuestos . Te crujen a impuestos no porque necesiten ese dinero ( no lo necesitan ) sino para que tu seas mas pobre y miserable . Ellos crean dinero ilimitado de la nada y convierten en mierda de gallina tu valor adquisitivo 
La deuda total de EE UU es de 123 trillones de dolares . 
EE UU ( gobierno federal , estatal y local ) recolecta 4.5 trillones de $ en impuestos .
Sabes a cuanto asciende el presupuesto federal de EE UU ? 7 trillones . 
El Estado de la Florida gasta 96 mil millones , California 286 mil millones , Texas 250 mil millones . Nueva York 212 mil millones 
Solo estos CUATRO estados contabilizan 844 mil millones de $ 
EE UU ( gobierno federal , estatal y local ) necesitan TRILLONES cada ano para " cuadrar " el presupuesto , pues lo que reciben via impuestos son 4.5 miserables trillones . De donde sale el resto ? De la FED y de los bancos ( DEUDA ) 

Cuba es un pais sometido a un bloqueo economico que le impide endeudarse 
El problema de Cuba no es que no pueda comercializar con Occidente , el problema es que no puede hacerlo a credito ( como cualquier otro pais normal del mundo ) Cuba tiene que pagar al contado , en montoncitos de a 100 . Y claro , eso no puede hacerlo ni Alemania 
La economia de Cuba es un milagro . Porque muchos servicios basicos estan subvencionados .
Para colmo , ademas del bloqueo , Cuba no tiene recursos naturales ni energia . 
El problema de Cuba se llama bloqueo , sanciones de Trump y Covid
Y ahora el clapham se ira con @Nico y @ZHU DE a la cola del pollo de dieta


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Donbass es Tabarnia.



Todo el mundo lo sabe, pero los mass-mierda se callan como pvtas !!!.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Biden dice que EEUU no enviará a Ucrania sistemas de misiles que puedan alcanzar el territorio de Rusia @RVvoenkor
‼"¡Razonable!" - dijo Medvedev, comentando la decisión de Biden de no suministrar a Ucrania sistemas de misiles que lleguen a territorio ruso.

"De lo contrario, al atacar nuestras ciudades, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habrían cumplido su amenaza y habrían golpeado los centros de estas decisiones criminales. Algunos de ellos no están en Kiev. Lo que viene después no necesita ser explicado...".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

*La viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, se desmarca del intercambio de prisioneros*

La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano y el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania se encargan ahora del intercambio de prisioneros.

Al parecer, Kiev ha decidido mantener la cuestión de los prisioneros y el intercambio en el mayor secreto posible porque los ucranianos se están rindiendo en masa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

* El primer ministro húngaro, Orban, ha dicho que "no hay acuerdo" entre los países de la UE sobre el embargo de petróleo a Rusia.*

En la cumbre de la UE no hay compromiso sobre el embargo de petróleo a Rusia debido a la "posición irresponsable de la Comisión Europea", añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Elimina (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Guau. Aquel general alemán no fue tan explícito.
Aunque en 3 meses han pasado muchas cosas...


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Para colmo , ademas del bloqueo , Cuba no tiene recursos naturales ni energia .



Pero tienen patria.



Jajajaja, putos retrasados. Tienen patria.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Grupo de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales ucranianas destruido en Kinburn Spit, Kherson Oblast
Kinburn Spit es una franja de tierra de 45 km entre el estuario del Dniéper-Bug y el Mar Negro. Una parte de la lengua es el parque natural nacional "Costa Blanca de Svyatoslav". Administrativamente, una parte de la lengua pertenece a la región de Nikolaev y la otra a la de Kherson.
Más fotos en el enlace 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## orcblin (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No son nazis, nooo



hombre después de eurovisión necesitan tener otra victoria... y 100 millones de libros es todo un logro..
no se si tendrán gasolina para tanto libro


----------



## orcblin (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Biden dice que EEUU no enviará a Ucrania sistemas de misiles que puedan alcanzar el territorio de Rusia @RVvoenkor
> ‼"¡Razonable!" - dijo Medvedev, comentando la decisión de Biden de no suministrar a Ucrania sistemas de misiles que lleguen a territorio ruso.
> 
> "De lo contrario, al atacar nuestras ciudades, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habrían cumplido su amenaza y habrían golpeado los centros de estas decisiones criminales. Algunos de ellos no están en Kiev. Lo que viene después no necesita ser explicado...".
> ...



en este no envío, habrá algo de intercambio de prisioneros? algo de que ya han llegado al límite? miedo a que lo cojan los rusos?

o simplmente que no sirve para nada? porque una vez que tiren el primer pepino serán barridos por misiles?


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Japón vuelve a aceptar los documentos de los rusos para la entrada de turistas - embajada









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

El rechazo del sistema educativo de Bolonia no significa una vuelta al antiguo sistema de enseñanza superior, en Rusia se creará un nuevo sistema nacional de enseñanza, afirma Afanasyev, viceministro de Ciencia y Enseñanza Superior.

"No estamos hablando de volver al sistema que había antes del 91, estamos hablando de formar un sistema nacional que tenga en cuenta tanto las ventajas de esa etapa, que deben ser claramente formuladas, como la experiencia que hemos adquirido recientemente, incluso en términos de contactos internacionales bastante amplios", - dijo Afanasyev en la reunión del Consejo de Rectores de Universidades Creativas. Precisó que "cuando decimos que el sistema de Bolonia está en el pasado, estamos diciendo que las limitaciones que el sistema requería, las dejamos en el pasado, y nos llevamos la experiencia positiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Ataques con cohetes y artillería sobre objetivos cerca de Kharkiv, se inician los incendios, ruge la alerta antiaérea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Erdogan ha ofrecido a Putin ser el anfitrión de una reunión en Estambul entre las delegaciones rusa, ucraniana y de la ONU, según informó la oficina presidencial turca tras su conversación con el líder ruso.
"Turquía está dispuesta a participar en un posible mecanismo de vigilancia en Ucrania si Moscú y Kiev llegan a un acuerdo al respecto".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

‼ El ejército chino ha enviado 30 aviones de guerra a las costas de Taiwán, según ha declarado el Ministerio de Defensa de la isla.

El 30 de mayo, 30 aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército Popular de Liberación entraron en la zona de defensa aérea de la isla (incluidos 2 aviones de detección y control de radar de largo alcance KJ-500, 8 cazas J-11, 6 cazas J-16, 4 cazas J-10, 2 cazas Su-35 y 2 Su-30, y 6 seis Y-8).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Epicii (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante que no tiene ni paj%$#@era idea de lo que hablas
> El estado en Occidente " no sale adelante " a costa de parasitar al ciudadano . Eso era antes , en la prehistoria , pero desde que se abolio el patron oro y los estados pueden endeudarse con el click de una tecla , la deuda sustituyo a la carga impositiva
> Los estados NO NECESITAN tus impuestos . Te crujen a impuestos no porque necesiten ese dinero ( no lo necesitan ) sino para que tu seas mas pobre y miserable . Ellos crean dinero ilimitado de la nada y convierten en mierda de gallina tu valor adquisitivo
> La deuda total de EE UU es de 123 trillones de dolares .
> ...



El periodo mas exitoso de crecimiento capitalista, es el del partido comunista chino...vaya ironia de la historia
desde el año 2000 su PBI creció 14 veces, y paso de 1000usd per capita a 11000 per capita, China no ha tomado grandes cantidades de deuda.

Lo que usted dice respecto a la deuda y la emisión indefinida solo aplica a EEUU, porque emite la moneda en la que se intercambian las commodities y se usa como reserva de valor mundialmente.

La deuda para el resto de los paises es la forma moderna de colonialismo. Y la emisión genera inflación.

Cuba no es tan pobre como lo son otros paises "capitalistas" del caribe, y su nivel de vida es mucho mejor, ni hablemos de educación, seguridad, pobreza...esta en otro planeta.

Los paises no crecen por tomar deuda.


----------



## Bartleby (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Se informa de graves combates cerca de Snehirivka. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están atacando con hasta 1 BTG, con el apoyo de la artillería.
Continúan los intensos combates en la zona de la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Veintiséis grandes marcas y conglomerados vuelven a operar en Rusia o abrirán sus puertas en cualquier momento: algunas han cambiado de propietario, otras han modificado las condiciones de trabajo con los franquiciados y otras siguen operando como siempre.

Sólo cuatro empresas dijeron que habían abandonado el mercado ruso por razones ideológicas (IBM, Intel, Universal Pictures y Walt Disney). Todos los demás sólo han suspendido sus operaciones debido a la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro. En nuestra infografía, te contamos quiénes han abandonado Rusia y qué marcas pueden seguir comprando en nuestro país.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Desde hace 70 años dando el mismo ejemplo del teléfono.Tienen otro?
> No, que no sea invadir al vecino.



Mira quien habla de invadir al vecino 
Israel ha invadido 4 paises vecinos ( Libano , Siria , Jordania y Egipto )
Rusia solo 2 ( Georgia y Ucrania )


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués creo que con esto Occidente sentencia a Ucrania y no tanto porque esos cohetes fueran a cambiar la posición de la guerra sino porque de alguna manera y por alguna razón (porque ya piensan que Rusia ante determinados actos ya se vería obligada a responder gravemente)



Antes de entregarles cazabombarderos occidentales a Ucrania, los EEUU deberian enviar muchas baterias de MIM-104 Patriots, para crear una zona aerea algo segura y todo eso cuesta mucho, la pregunta es; *cuanto vale Ucrania para los usanos ???. *


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy filtra lo último que le interesaba a Turquía en Ucrania por un paquete de drones que las defensas aéreas rusas están rompiendo como semillas de girasol
> 
> Según informes no confirmados, la oficina presidencial ucraniana ha ofrecido a Turquía trasladar las instalaciones de Motor Sich a este país para producir nuevos drones pesados. Bankova espera recibir aviones no tripulados modernos, armas adicionales y, al mismo tiempo, sacar a la empresa de las manos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



La maquinaria que quede sana a cambio de armas turcas, Zelensky dejara Ucrania como un folio en blanco...


----------



## JAGGER (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Mira quien habla de invadir al vecino
> Israel ha invadido 4 paises vecinos ( Libano , Siria , Jordania y Egipto )
> Rusia solo 2 ( Georgia y Ucrania )



Poco me parece. Moros que nos querían tirar al mar. Putos llorones como los cubanos. 
Cuando a los cubanos les plantaron en el culo misiles nucleares hipersónicos apuntando a su New York bien que tragaron.
La lista de joder al vecino de Mongolistán aquí la tienes, y nada de thanks, no me hace falta: 

Byzantium 907-1043
Pechenegs 920–1036
Khazars 964-965
Bulgaria 967-985
Poland 981-1031
Chud 1030
Cumans 1055-1223
Sosols 1061
Prussians 1147
Tatar 1223-1240
Lithuania, Tver 1368–1372
Bulgaria 1376
Kazan 1438-1478
Novgorod 1471
Tver 1485
Lithuania 1492-1537
Sweden 1495–1497
Crimea 1507-1537
Kazan 1552
Tatar 1552-1556
Sweden 1554-1557
Astrakhan 1556
Livonia, Denmark–Norway, Sweden, Poland-Lithuania 1558-1583
Turkey 1568–1570
Crimea 1568-1572
Sibir 1580-1762
Sweden 1590–1595
Poland-Lithuania 1605–1618
Sweden 1617
Poland-Lithuania 1632–1634
Persia 1651–1653
China, Korea 1652–1689
Poland, Crimea 1654-1667
Sweden 1656–1658
Bashkir 1662–1664
Cossacks 1670–1671
Turkey, Crimea 1676-1700
Sweden, Poland, Lithuania, Turkey, Great Britain 1700-1721
Bashkir 1704-1711
Cosack 1707-1708
Kazakhstan, Kyrgyz, Khiva 1717-1847
Persia 1722–1723
Poland 1733-1738
Turkey, Crimea 1735-1739
Bashkir 1735-1740
Prussia 1740-1763
Haidamaky 1768-1769
Poland 1768-1772
Turkey, Crimea 1768-1792
Sweden 1788-1790
Poland-Lithuania 1792-1794
Persia 1796
France, Spain, Denmark, Poland 1799-1802
France 1803-1806
Persia 1804-1813
France, Spain, Italy 1806-1807
Turkey 1806-1812
United Kingdom 1807-1812
Sweeden 1808-1809 (anexión de Finlandia)
Austria, United Kingdom, Sicily, Sardinia 1809
France 1812-1815
Uzbekistan 1813-1907
Caucasian Imamate, Circassia, Big Kabarda, Abkhazian, Kazi-Kumukh, Dagestan, Avaria 1817–1864
Decembrist 1825
Persia 1825-1828
Turkey, Egyp, Tunisia 1829
Poland 1830-1831
Egypt, France, Spain 1839-1841
Kazakhstan, Bukhara, Khiva, Turkestan, Kokand, Turkmen, Kyrgyz, Afghanistan 1839-1895
Gurian 1841
Tatar, Mari, Chuvash 1842
Hungary 1848-1849
France, Turkey, Britain, Sardinia 1853-1856
Estonia 1858
Tatrstan 1861
Poland, Lithuania, Ukrainia 1863-1866
Tajikistan 1868-1895
Kirguistan 1870-1976
Turkey 1877-1898
Yìhéquán, China 1899–1901
Japan 1904–1905
Russian people 1905-1907
Iran 1905-1911
Germany, Austria-Hungary, Turkey, Bulgaria 1914-1918
Kirguistan 1916-1926
Basmachi, Khiva, Bukhara, Afghanistan 1916, 1934
Japan, Czechoslovakia, Greece, France, Serbia, Romania, China, Italy, Mongolia and Russian people 1917-1922
Tajikistan 1917-1934
Uzbekistan 1917
Ukrainia, Poland, Romania 1917-1921
Alash 1917-1920
Germany 1918
Latvia, Estonia, Lieven, Poland, Lithuania, Germany 1918–1920
Lithuania 1918-1919
Transcaucasian Fed., Georgia 1918–1920
Poland, Ukrainian 1919–1921
Greece, United Kingdom, Armenia 1919–1923
Azerbaijan 1920
Armenia 1920
Georgia 1921
Mongolia 1921
Finland 1921-1922
Damkom 1924
Romania 1924
Afghanistan 1925-1926
China 1929
Basmachi, Afghanistan 1929
Japan, Manchukuo 1932–1941
Ucrania 1932-1933 (Holodomor)
Spain 1934-1939
China Xianggiang 1937
Poland 1939
Finland 1939-1940
Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania 1940
Romania 1940
World War II 1941-1945
Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania 1944-1946
Ukrainia 1944-1953
Japan, Manchukuo 1945
France, Indochina, Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos 1953–1954
Korea 1950-1953
Guatemala 1954
Cuba 1959-1961
Guatemala 1960
Vietnam, Thailand, Philippines 1955-1975
Hungary 1956
Vietnam 1961-1973
Congo 1964
Laos 1964-1973
Guatemala 1967-1969
Czechoslovakia 1968
China 1969
Israel 1969-1970
Cambodia 1969-1970
Eritrea 1974-1991
Angola 1977-1978
Somalia 1977-1978
Afghanistan 1979-1989
El Salvador 1980-
Nicaragua 1980-
Lebanon 1983-1984
Lybia 1986
Irán 1987
Panama 1989
Irak 1991
Georgia 1991-1993
Abkhazia 1991-1993
Irak 1991-2015
Transnistria, Moldova 1992
Ossetia-Alania 1992
Tajikistan 1992
Somalia 1993
Bosnia 1994-1995
Chechnya 1994-1996
Sudan 1998
Afghanistan 1998
Dagestan 1999
Yugoslavia 1999
Chechnya 1999-2009
Afghanistan 2001-2015
Yemen 2002
Somalia 2007-2015
Georgia, Ossetia, Abkhazia 2008
North Caucasus 2009-2017
Yemen 2009-2011
Lybia 2011-2015
Ukraine 2014-
Syria 2014-
Central African Rep. 2018-


----------



## hartman (30 May 2022)

falta la sagra.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

The Times: Rusia está tomando el control del mercado mundial del trigo.

Según la publicación británica, el objetivo de Rusia es aumentar las exportaciones agrícolas en un 50% para 2024, y es alcanzable. Un importante factor de crecimiento para las exportaciones rusas es el trigo, cuyas exportaciones mundiales Moscú ya ha controlado.

Sólo en abril, las exportaciones rusas de cereales aumentaron un 18%. El aumento sustancial de los precios mundiales de los cereales permitió al presupuesto ruso recibir 1.900 millones de dólares de ingresos procedentes de los impuestos sobre las exportaciones de cereales desde principios de año.

Además, la publicación señala que las exportaciones de trigo de Rusia cubren un déficit en el mercado mundial de cereales, que incluye un descenso del 32% en los suministros de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Conozco gente que de tanto leer autores Mongolistaníes se apretaron los huevos con una prensa hidráulica.
> Incluso uno se suicidó.



Spielberg esta en la historieta?


----------



## Tales. (30 May 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las estadísticas no reflejan la realidad, en Latinoamérica hay unas diferencias salvajes. Y chuman que da gusto.



En cambio Rusia es conocida por la justa distribución de sus rentas, la Arcadia esteparia la llaman. Además de que no sabes lo que es el IDH y tal.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (30 May 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre lenguajes, los Javelins usan assambler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, el Javelin fue diseñado en 1989. De hecho, ya te pone en el mismo link que algunos sistemas ya utilizaban una mezcla de ensamblador y C del básico, pero que luego se han movido a Ada (que es un lenguaje más complejo que C). De hecho es lo más normal. En 1989 los compiladores no estaban tan desarrollados y para programar ciertos microcontroladores es lo que había, pero eso ha ido cambiando bastante.

De hecho, sólo tenéis que comprobarlo. Tienes muchísimas más oportunidades de cagarla programando en ensamblador que en un lenguaje como C. Resulta que hay algunas operaciones que requieren esperar ciertos milisegundos y, o metes tú NOPs a mano (para 'hacer tiempo'), o se te jode todo. En cambio, si escribes el código en C, el compilador ya te mete él sólo los NOPs y lo que haga falta, te hace unrolling y lo que se tercie. Hoy en día, no le veo el sentido.

Además, no olvidemos el tema de portabilidad. ¿Por qué es tan caro modernizar algunos sistemas de armas? Porque si está implementado en ensamblador, necesitas modificar el sistema hardware y reescribir el software. Utilizando un lenguaje como C (o Ada si queréis), cambias el hardware y el compilador se encarga del resto, a no ser que le metas hardware muy específico que sí requiera tocar código.

Con las capacidades de los procesadores y memorias de hoy en día, incluso te puedes permitir el lujo de ser algo menos eficiente. No es como antes, que tenías que rascar hasta el último Byte de memoria porque si no, no te daba.

Edito: Para que no suene a chino. NOP es una operación especial de las CPUs que básicamente, no hace nada. Las CPUs no pueden pararse, necesitan estar 'consumiendo' operaciones todo el rato (por cómo están diseñadas), así que se inventó esta operación que lo único que hace es pasar por todo el 'pipeline' de la CPU (digamos, todas las fases que hace una operación) sin hacer nada más que consumir tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante que no tiene ni paj%$#@era idea de lo que hablas
> El estado en Occidente " no sale adelante " a costa de parasitar al ciudadano . Eso era antes , en la prehistoria , pero desde que se abolio el patron oro y los estados pueden endeudarse con el click de una tecla , la deuda sustituyo a la carga impositiva
> Los estados NO NECESITAN tus impuestos . Te crujen a impuestos no porque necesiten ese dinero ( no lo necesitan ) sino para que tu seas mas pobre y miserable . Ellos crean dinero ilimitado de la nada y convierten en mierda de gallina tu valor adquisitivo
> La deuda total de EE UU es de 123 trillones de dolares .
> ...



Mas vale pollo de dieta, que polla de yanqui.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

*Los combates en la República Popular de Donetsk han dañado el ramal Tolyatti-Odessa del oleoducto de amoníaco, la nube se dirige hacia las zonas pobladas - Gauleiter de Donetka*

Esta sucursal del distrito de Artemivskiy no se utiliza desde 2014, los pestillos están cerrados, pero el amoníaco sale ahora por gravedad. Una nube de amoníaco se desplaza sobre el terreno desde la aldea de Mayske hacia Bakhmut, dijo el jefe de la administración militar regional ocupante de Donetsk.

Artemivsk (Bakhmut), Gladosovo, Dacha, Mykolayivka II, Odradivka y Opitne pueden verse afectados. Se alerta a la población sobre las medidas de seguridad necesarias.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## arriondas (30 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> En cambio Rusia es conocida por la justa distribución de sus rentas, la Arcadia esteparia la llaman. Además de que no sabes lo que es el IDH y tal.



Pues claro que sé lo que es.

Estos argentinos...


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Puente ferroviario en Zatoka tras una nueva llegada









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Burrocracia (30 May 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania está desapareciendo de la actualidad o me lo parece a mí ? Apenas una página en los periódicos y en los telediarios a veces ni la mencionan o solo unos pocos segundos ?


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

*Putin firma un decreto sobre la admisión simplificada de los huérfanos de la DNR, la LNR y Ucrania a la ciudadanía rusa*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Siguiendo a los nazis de Azov, se está formando una nueva "casta de intocables" en el seno de las AFU, que no debe considerarse en absoluto como un fondo de intercambio. Sería mejor, francamente, no tomarlos prisioneros en absoluto.

Me refiero, por supuesto, a esa escoria que está disparando artillería contra Donetsk. El uso de grandes calibres en la ciudad en tales volúmenes no puede aportar ningún beneficio estratégico. Y esto lo saben muy bien en el otro lado del frente.

Pero siguen bombardeando zonas residenciales, matando a civiles. Todos los días. Brutalmente y sin sentido. Para intimidar. Para hacer refunfuñar a las autoridades. Enfurecer y crear una sensación de indefensión.

No es el enemigo al que te enfrentas en el campo de batalla y lo haces prisionero. Son engendros que aterrorizan a niños y mujeres desde una distancia segura. ¿Cuál es la compensación para estos caníbales? En el mejor de los casos, un juicio.

Pero lo ideal, por supuesto, es la desmilitarización total. Para ser enterrado en ataúdes cerrados. Al igual que sus víctimas.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots Менеджер @KirnossOff




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> The Times: Rusia está tomando el control del mercado mundial del trigo.
> 
> Según la publicación británica, el objetivo de Rusia es aumentar las exportaciones agrícolas en un 50% para 2024, y es alcanzable. Un importante factor de crecimiento para las exportaciones rusas es el trigo, cuyas exportaciones mundiales Moscú ya ha controlado.
> 
> ...



Traducido al borrego medio, Rusia es quien os roba el trigo y no ha sio culpa nuestra.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)




----------



## Magick (30 May 2022)

Pagina web de la reppublica italiana hackeada:


----------



## ATDTn (30 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y Aran Crimea?



¿A quién le toca Polonia....?


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Spielberg esta en la historieta?



Solía ser un tipo bastante alejado de estas cosas, y con un discurso bastante diferente al de la mayoría. Munich levantó ampollas.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*RSF responsabiliza a Putin por la muerte de un periodista francés en Ucrania.*
La organización *Reporteros Sin Fronteras (RSF) *ha condenado la muerte este lunes de un periodista francés en Ucrania y ha responsabilizado directamente al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, por los ataques deliberados de sus tropas contra los informadores en ese conflicto. *Frédéric Leclerc-Imhoff*, cámara de 32 años, *viajaba en la parte delantera de un autobús casi vacío dentro de un convoy humanitario* para evacuar civiles ucranianos en la región de Luhansk.

"El autobús llevaba muy visible el signo 'convoy humanitario' y ha recibido disparos" de artillería y "un fragmento de obús causó la muerte" del informador, ha explicado en declaraciones a la prensa el secretario general de RSF, Christophe Deloire. La víctima, de la cadena de televisión todo noticias *BFMTV,* viajaba con un compañero, Maxime Brandstaetter, que resultó ligeramente herido, y con la asistente ucraniana Oksana Leuta, que salió ilesa, indicó el medio.


----------



## Mabuse (30 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Hombre, el Javelin fue diseñado en 1989. De hecho, ya te pone en el mismo link que algunos sistemas ya utilizaban una mezcla de ensamblador y C del básico, pero que luego se han movido a Ada (que es un lenguaje más complejo que C). De hecho es lo más normal. En 1989 los compiladores no estaban tan desarrollados y para programar ciertos microcontroladores es lo que había, pero eso ha ido cambiando bastante.
> 
> De hecho, sólo tenéis que comprobarlo. Tienes muchísimas más oportunidades de cagarla programando en ensamblador que en un lenguaje como C. Resulta que hay algunas operaciones que requieren esperar ciertos milisegundos y, o metes tú NOPs a mano (para 'hacer tiempo'), o se te jode todo. En cambio, si escribes el código en C, el compilador ya te mete él sólo los NOPs y lo que haga falta, te hace unrolling y lo que se tercie. Hoy en día, no le veo el sentido.
> 
> ...



Para eso está el watchdog que casi todos esos michos llevan. Además ahorra unos cuantos bytes que en esas cosas hay que contarlos como si fueran de latinum.


----------



## la mano negra (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dinamarca se negó a pagar el gas ruso en rublos*
> 
> 
> 30 de mayo de 2022, 16:02
> ...



¡ Qué tramposillos estos daneses ! Como los rusos no les pueden cortar el grifo solamente a ellos sino que se lo tendrían que cortar a otros antes que a ellos pues van y se hacen los duros diciendo que ellos no pagan en euros y que se lo "comprarán" a otros países europeos. Así que el panoli que se quede con los euros y les pase de matute gas a los daneses tendrá que afrontar el pago a Rusia y se las tendrá que ingeniar para ver de donde saca los rublos para pagar. Los daneses están buscando tontos que acepten euros y que les pasen gas . Luego , ya si eso que los panolis se las apañen como puedan cuando los rusos les pongan cara de pocos amigos y les digan : " Niet , tú pagaroski en rubloski y si no , no gasoski !


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Alucinante la maniobra del piloto


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*Francia "reforzará" entrega de armas a Ucrania, según nueva ministra de Exteriores.*
Francia "seguirá y reforzará" sus entregas de armas a Ucrania, ha anunciado este lunes la nueva ministra francesa de Relaciones Exteriores, *Catherine Colonna*, durante una visita a Ucrania. El presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, "ha informado al presidente [ucraniano] *Volodímir Zelenski* de su decisión de continuar e incluso aumentar [su] apoyo militar" a Ucrania, ha dicho Colonna en una rueda de prensa con su par ucraniano *Dmytro Kuleba*. "El apoyo seguirá", ha insistido la ministra, al referirse a la "entrega de armamento".

Macron ya había anunciado el envío de material militar a Kiev a finales de abril, entre otros elementos, de cañones autopropulsados. Estos obuses "han demostrado ser armas fiables y eficaces", ha agradecido Kuleba. "Pero estas no son las únicas armas que llegan de Francia y por cada arma estamos agradecidos", ha agregado.

Colonna informó que otras entregas de armamento militar podrían llegar a Ucrania en "las próximas semanas".


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Japón vuelve a aceptar los documentos de los rusos para la entrada de turistas - embajada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía entendido que Japón seguía cerrado al turismo por el COVID.


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El primer misil lo crearon los alemanes las bombas V1 y V2 no eran más que protomisiles. La bomba átomica pues si la inventaron ellos.
> 
> Inventar: el primer vuelo tripulado alrededor de la tierra.
> Innovar: Llegar a la luna.
> ...



Yo no he dicho que sea un fraude, pero aquí más de uno se pasa de frenada caundo ve en lo ruso la perfección.

Por cierto, nadie "inventó" el primer viaje a la luna, como nadie "inventó" el viaje a las américas. Sin embargo si es "innovar" montarte dentro de un misil para que te ponga en órbita.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Menudo ridículo mundial.

*Borrell anunció la necesidad del consentimiento de Rusia para la exportación de trigo de Ucrania*


30 mayo 2022 18:42


El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, anunció la necesidad de negociar con Rusia la exportación de 20 millones de toneladas de trigo de Ucrania. Así lo afirmó el pasado 30 de mayo a su llegada a la cumbre de líderes de los países de la comunidad en Bruselas.

https://iz.ru/1286326/evgeniia-pertceva/ratcionalnoe-zerno-rossiia-srazu-na-chetvert-sokratila-eksport-pshenitcy-i-iachmenia
“Estamos viendo cómo exportar 20 millones de toneladas de trigo ucraniano. No es sencillo. Obviamente, se necesita un acuerdo con Rusia para poder utilizar las rutas marítimas”, dijo

iz.ru


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 May 2022)

Llega el veranito y las aspas de los Ka52 refrescan a los bañistas.


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A los bridish ya solo les queda desembarcar en Murmanks como en 1917, el problema es que si los argentinos les hundieron 5 barcos de guerra en las Malvinas, los rusos ni te cuento el destrozo que les podrian hacer.



Pero si los rusos llevan un mes para avanzar 10km y en jerson los Ukras han avanzado lo mismo en un par de días.


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No son nazis, nooo



100% real, lo dice una cuenta de Twitter.


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Se denuncian torturas sobre prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

_Los soldados ucranianos liberados que habían sido capturados por los rusos han denunciado que sufrieron torturas y malos tratos por parte de los invasores y, algunos de ellos, fueron obligados a tener relaciones sexuales, denunció la defensora del pueblo de Ucrania, Liudmyla Denisova.

Según informa la agencia Interfax-Ukraine, los métodos de tortura fueron usados con especial crueldad contra los oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas y los combatientes del regimiento Azov, los últimos que resistieron el asedio de la ciudad costera de Mariúpol._

Lo sorprendente no son las torturas, por desgracia, sino el simple hecho de que los dejan con vida, visto el respeto que demuestran los rusos por las leyes internacionales.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

El bombardeo de Stakhanov por el MLRS ucraniano mató a tres personas, entre ellas dos mujeres embarazadas.
Ocho personas resultaron heridas de diversa gravedad, entre ellas varios niños.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Un funcionario del SBU revela la desgracia de Zelensky, de las AFU y de toda Ucrania: la instalación del pilar en la frontera con Rusia fue un montaje en el que las AFU sufrieron pérdidas...

"El pilar que se lleva a la frontera, luego lo dejan caer vergonzosamente y pierden cuatro - 200 y tres - 300 por semejante actuación para el presidente", dijo Roman Dudin, el destituido jefe de la SBU de Kharkiv Oblast,

El 16 de mayo, el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano afirmó que el 227º batallón de la 127ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Kharkiv había "hecho retroceder a las tropas rusas y alcanzado la frontera estatal con Rusia". En un video dirigido a Zelensky, los militantes establecen un puesto fronterizo en algún lugar.
Dudin insinuó que se trataba de una puesta en escena, y que los militares murieron en el intento real.
Nótese que los recursos del batallón 227 de TerO fueron reportados como bajas un día después.
Y hace poco, otro militante dijo que "los del Batallón 227 son unos chivatos y unos maricas", al exponer la falsa instalación de un puesto fronterizo en la frontera con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El bombardeo de Stakhanov por el MLRS ucraniano mató a tres personas, entre ellas dos mujeres embarazadas.
> Ocho personas resultaron heridas de diversa gravedad, entre ellas varios niños.
> 
> 
> ...



De estás no harán los Mass Mierda publireportaje.


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Región de Kherson desconectada de las comunicaciones celulares debido a los bombardeos de las AFU, 500.000 personas sin comunicaciones - administración regional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (30 May 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (30 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tenía entendido que Japón seguía cerrado al turismo por el COVID.




Los oc ci dentales no se están dando cuenta que los rusos no van a olvidar todo lo que está pasando . La respuesta será tardía pero efectiva, pongo 15 motivos :

- no van a olvidar el intento de robo de reservas.
- boicot a empresas rusas y a sus ciudadanos.
- empresas que se van de Rusia. " Todos los payasos me hacen reir menos el Ronald Mac Donald que me hace engordar ".
- cierre espacio aéreo a sus aviones comerciales.
- gas y petróleo.
- humillación a sus deportistas.
- venta de armas letales.
- asesores ,satélites y mercenarios.
- Finlandia y Suecia.
- agresiones.a embajadores y a ciudadanos en europa.
- expulsión de personal de embajadas.
- secuestro de buques y robo de su petróleo.
- declaraciones de Ursula borderliner y Burrell.
- ataques a la cultura rusa. 
- demolición de monumentos de la Gran Guerra Patria

Y muchas cosa más que me olvido...si alguien puede completar.

Todo eso se devolverá poco a poco. No de golpe sino de forma astuta y en su momento oportuno.
Ya saben lo que son las sanciones para el futuro y como compensarlas.

Ahora deberían ir convenciendo a socios productores de petróleo y gas que no suban la producción. Rusia debe alegar tb que la falta de chips le está produciendo problemas para producir más. Deberá buscar un sistema para seguir pagando la deuda exterior con las reservas bloqueadas o hacer copartícipe a China como intermediario para su pago.


Occidente somos gilipollas si pensamos que de aqui dos meses esto será " pelillos a la mar " y esto se para con unos viajes y unas risitas. 

Esto en el futuro solo se revertiría saliendo Francia, Alemania e Italia de la Otan y eliminado nukes de europa. Obvio que UK y Polsky seguirán de perritos falderos . Turquía " de facto" es como si no estuviera en la Otan ya.

El tiempo dirá hacia donde va todo


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

Fuego de mortero del ejército de la DNR contra posiciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Novomikhailovka.
Un dron ayuda a corregir el fuego sobre las posiciones enemigas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Los países europeos se están negando gradualmente a comprar gas ruso. El día anterior, Polonia anunció esto. Según los expertos, la decisión no afectará en gran medida a la industria automotriz del país. Mientras que los fabricantes de automóviles alemanes se encontrarán en una situación más difícil si las autoridades alemanas siguen el ejemplo de Polonia. ¿Podrán las fábricas de automóviles europeas prescindir del combustible azul ruso?, resolvió Izvestia.

*Decidió no tomar*


El 23 de mayo, el portavoz del gobierno polaco para la infraestructura energética estratégica, Piotr Naimsky , anunció la decisión de cortar el gas ruso . Según él, el 13 de mayo se adoptó una resolución que canceló el acuerdo intergubernamental de 1993 sobre el suministro de combustible azul ruso a Polonia.

Según Alexander Frolov, Director General Adjunto del Instituto Nacional de Energía, la decisión de Polonia era bastante esperada y predecible. Recordó que a finales de abril, las autoridades de este país fueron de las primeras en anunciar su negativa a pagar el suministro de gas en rublos rusos.

De hecho, Polonia se negó no al gas, sino a pagarlo en rublos, como lo exige la ley rusa. Ahora, como era de esperar, las autoridades polacas han decidido recibir ciertos dividendos políticos haciendo declaraciones como: “No sois vosotros los que no nos vendéis, somos nosotros los que no necesitamos el gas ruso”, dijo Frolov en una entrevista con Izvestia 


Destacó que el llamado acuerdo de Yamal tenía vigencia hasta finales de 2022 y es poco probable que las partes hubieran podido ponerse de acuerdo sobre su prórroga.

De hecho, Polonia seguirá usando gas ruso, comprándolo de países que han acordado pagarlo bajo el esquema del rublo. Tal gas no se volverá más barato para Varsovia, pero también se volverá mucho más caro: solo se imponen costos logísticos adicionales, cree Frolov. Al mismo tiempo, Polonia, a diferencia de muchos otros países del Viejo Mundo, depende menos del gas natural.

— El sector energético del país es bastante antiguo. Está enfocado principalmente al uso del carbón”, agregó el subdirector general del Instituto Nacional de Energía

*Lo que se produce en Polonia*
En 2021, las fábricas de automóviles polacas, según la Organización Internacional de Fabricantes de Automóviles OICA, produjeron casi 440 mil automóviles (más de 260 mil automóviles y vehículos comerciales ligeros, alrededor de 180 mil camiones y autobuses). Las ensambladoras propias en el país son Volkswagen, Stellanis y Toyota. Una de las mayores fábricas de camiones MAN se encuentra en Cracovia. Además, los autobuses Solaris y Solbus están permitidos en Polonia. También en el país hay fábricas de "autobuses" de las empresas Volvo y Scania.




La industria automotriz es una industria bastante intensiva en energía, dicen los expertos. Los principales consumidores son las líneas de producción de soldadura y pintura, que requieren un mantenimiento de temperatura constante, señala Sergei Burgazliev, consultor independiente de la industria automotriz. Sin embargo, el gas natural no es sólo un combustible, sino también una importante materia prima en la industria química, necesaria para la producción de muchos componentes automotrices, enfatizó el experto.

https://iz.ru/1339414/evgenii-bagdasarov-elena-eremina-kirill-sazonov/bud-proshche-i-pereezzhai-chem-avtovaz-zaimetsia-letom
“En primer lugar, se trata de piezas de plástico, componentes compuestos, componentes para pinturas y barnices”, enfatizó Sergey Burgazliev.

*Alemania bajo ataque*
Avtoekspert coincide en que, teniendo en cuenta la vinculación del sector energético polaco al carbón, la industria automotriz de este país sufrirá en menor medida por la negativa a comprar gas ruso.

- En este sentido, la industria automotriz de la vecina Alemania se encuentra en una posición más vulnerable. Hay más fábricas de automóviles aquí que en Polonia, su capacidad de producción es mayor”, dijo Burgazliev.

Los propios fabricantes de automóviles alemanes reconocen una grave dependencia del combustible azul ruso. Según el miembro de la junta directiva de BMW, Milan Nedeljkovic, una posible negativa a utilizar gas natural de Rusia podría provocar el colapso de toda la industria automotriz alemana.


Nuestra industria representa alrededor del 37% del consumo de gas natural en Alemania. No solo BMW, sino todo el sector se detendrá”, dijo Nedeljkovic a Reuters cuando se le preguntó sobre las perspectivas de la compañía si se cortara el suministro de gas ruso. Según un miembro del consejo de administración de BMW, más de la mitad de la energía que consume el grupo se genera a partir de gas natural.



Señaló que para reducir la dependencia del suministro de combustible de Rusia, la compañía planea depender de fuentes de energía solar, de hidrógeno y geotérmica. Sin embargo, reconoció que se necesita tiempo para aumentar su participación. La primera planta de la empresa, completamente independiente del uso de gas natural, estará lista recién en 2025.

VW planeó reemplazar las calderas de carbón de su planta de Wolfsburg, que proporcionan calor y electricidad, con turbinas de gas y vapor para reducir las emisiones de carbono. Debido a las tensiones entre Rusia y Europa, es posible que cambie de planes.

“Podemos extender la vida útil de nuestras centrales eléctricas de carbón por un tiempo, con suerte no por mucho tiempo. Entonces nos gustaría cambiar a gas tan pronto como se aseguren los suministros, dijo el jefe de VW, Herbert Diess, a CNBC .






Central eléctrica de la planta principal de Volkswagen en Wolfsburg
Foto: Global Look Press/SVEN SIMON/Anke Waelischmiller


Mercedes-Benz también está buscando alternativas energéticas al combustible azul ruso. El fabricante de automóviles está trabajando en estrecha colaboración con las autoridades alemanas para asegurar el suministro de energía, dijo el viernes un alto ejecutivo de la compañía.

— Cada empresa está considerando opciones para diversificar las fuentes de energía. Todavía es demasiado pronto para decir exactamente qué escenario sucederá, pero, por supuesto, lo estamos analizando de cerca”, dijo Ola Källenius, presidente del directorio de Mercedes-Benz AG , a Reuters en una entrevista.

Según Automotive News, el principal problema de Mercedes-Benz es el suministro de combustible a una fundición de gas cerca de Stuttgart, donde se introducen bloques de cilindros, cigüeñales y algunos otros componentes para la producción de automóviles.

iz.ru


----------



## Mort Cinder (30 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El periodo mas exitoso de crecimiento capitalista, es el del partido comunista chino...vaya ironia de la historia
> desde el año 2000 su PBI creció 14 veces, y paso de 1000usd per capita a 11000 per capita, China no ha *tomado* grandes cantidades de deuda.
> 
> Lo que usted dice respecto a la deuda y la emisión indefinida solo aplica a EEUU, porque emite la moneda en la que se intercambian las commodities y se usa como reserva de valor mundialmente.
> ...



Eso de *tomar deuda* debe ser una expresión pancha de tres pares de cojones. En España nos tomamos unas cañas, el aperitivo y a veces hasta nos endeudamos.
Ah, y el PIB sí que crece, cuando un país se endeuda.


----------



## Nicors (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Mira quien habla de invadir al vecino
> Israel ha invadido 4 paises vecinos ( Libano , Siria , Jordania y Egipto )
> Rusia solo 2 ( Georgia y Ucrania )



Israel tras ser atacada primero, Rusia con mentiras y engaños. (les vuelven locos las lavadoras ucraas).


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alucinante la maniobra del piloto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074704



Joder, pensaba que los iban a fulminar a cohetazos...


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un funcionario del SBU revela la desgracia de Zelensky, de las AFU y de toda Ucrania: la instalación del pilar en la frontera con Rusia fue un montaje en el que las AFU sufrieron pérdidas...
> 
> "El pilar que se lleva a la frontera, luego lo dejan caer vergonzosamente y pierden cuatro - 200 y tres - 300 por semejante actuación para el presidente", dijo Roman Dudin, el destituido jefe de la SBU de Kharkiv Oblast,
> 
> ...



Verdadero criminal sólo preocupado porque occidente le compre sus películas, cada vez peores.


----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

fuente Ucra: Las cosas no van bien para los Ucros

Zelenskyy despide al Jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Kharkiv y lo entrega a las fuerzas del orden
DOMINGO, 29 DE MAYO DE 2022, 20:40

Denys Karlovskyi - Domingo, 29 Mayo 2022, 20:40

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, despidió a Roman Dudin, jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv, por negligencia en el desempeño de sus funciones y prometió que las fuerzas del orden investigarían su caso.

Fuente: Discurso en vídeo del Presidente Zelenskyy

Cita: "Convoqué una reunión con los dirigentes del oblast [de Kharkiv] y de la ciudad [de Kharkiv]. Les di las gracias por haber estado y seguir estando al lado de los habitantes de Kharkiv, de Ucrania y, lo que es especialmente importante en este momento, entre ellos. Existe una cooperación perfecta entre el ejército, la policía, el alcalde de Kharkiv y la administración estatal del oblast: todos ellos están trabajando realmente para acercarnos a la victoria y lo están haciendo de forma muy eficaz.

Lamentablemente, no se puede decir lo mismo de la dirección local del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. C*uando llegué aquí, me puse a investigar y despedí al jefe del Servicio de Seguridad del oblast por preocuparse egoístamente sólo de sus propios intereses en lugar de trabajar para defender la ciudad desde los primeros días de la guerra a gran escala. Las fuerzas del orden averiguarán cuáles eran sus motivaciones".*

Antecedentes: *Roman Dudin fue nombrado Jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en el óblast de Kharkiv en 2020 por el presidente Zelenskyy.*

Nació el 13 de marzo de 1983 en la ciudad de Dnipro. Tras su servicio militar, fue contratado por el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. En 2013, fue trasladado a la dirección principal del Servicio de Seguridad en Kiev.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 May 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Joder, pensaba que los iban a fulminar a cohetazos...



Creo que son todos militares y q los del helicóptero tb iban a comer con ellos.

Al final del video parece q aterrizan cerca.

Por eso lo de hacerles la gracieta. En Valencia hace años pasaban los cazas a ras de la playa , a 20 m. arrastrando muchas sombrillas,para saludar a la familia que estaba allí. Eso parece que se prohibió.

Lo único q veo mal es que puedan localizar su posición. Espero q estén en Rusia y no en Ucrania.


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)

Prensa otanica dispara cosas peores que balas. A desinformar al infierno!!
Frederic Leclerc, un periodista francés de BFMTV que trabajaba para Ucrania, murió cerca de Severodonetsk. Un vehículo blindado con 10 personas, incluido Leclerc, fue atacado hoy. El periodista resultó herido de muerte en el cuello..


----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

Fuente Ucra. Parece que han sido los ucranianos (se lee entre lineas)

*En el distrito de Bakhmut, una tubería de amoníaco fue dañada, se produjo una fuga Оblast Administración Militar*

IRYNA BALACHUK - LUNES, 30 DE MAYO DE 2022, 18: 08

*En la región de Donetsk, como resultado de los combates, el oleoducto de amoníaco Tolyatti - Odesa resultó dañado; una nube de amoníaco se dirigía hacia Bakhmut, pero no había amenaza para la ciudad.*

Fuente: Presidente de la Administración Militar de la región de Donetsk, Pavlo Kyrylenko, en Telegram 

Cita de Kyrylenko: *"En el distrito de Bakhmut, como resultado de las operaciones militares, se interrumpió la estanqueidad del ramal del oleoducto de amoníaco Tolyatti - Odesa.*

Este ramal no se utiliza desde 2014, las válvulas están cerradas, pero el amoníaco sale ahora por gravedad. *Una nube de amoníaco se desplaza por el suelo desde el pueblo de Travneve hacia Bakhmut"*.

Detalles: En primer lugar, el presidente de la Administración Militar del Oblast dijo que Bakhmut, Hladosove, Dacha, Mykolaivka Druha, Odradivka y Opytne podrían caer en la zona afectada. *Los residentes de estas localidades fueron advertidos de la necesidad de tomar medidas de seguridad. * 

Pero más tarde Kyrylenko subrayó que no hay ninguna amenaza para Bakhmut.

Según él, los rescatistas examinaron la zona dañada - aproximadamente 250 toneladas de amoníaco se encuentran en el segmento de tubería de 7,5 kilómetros. La fuga es insignificante, el radio de posibles daños por una nube de amoníaco es de unos 4 kilómetros.

En la zona afectada - Kodema, Hladosove, Semyhir'ia, Dacha, Mykolaivka Druha y Dolomitne.

Actualmente, *45 especialistas y nueve camiones cisterna participan en la eliminación de las consecuencias del accidente.*


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania está desapareciendo de la actualidad o me lo parece a mí ? Apenas una página en los periódicos y en los telediarios a veces ni la mencionan o solo unos pocos segundos ?



De hecho hoy hay un artículo en Financial Times, anglo, al respecto.
"Que no se olvide la guerra, que hay que seguir empujando, que si se aguanta Putin y Rusia pierden"...y cosas por el estilo.

Lo cuál deja en evidencia que los anglos están sufriendo un revés de dimensiones colosales, sobre todo económicas.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (30 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Por eso lo de hacerles la gracieta. En Valencia hace años pasaban los cazas a ras de la playa , a 20 m. arrastrando muchas sombrillas,para saludar a la familia que estaba allí. Eso parece que se prohibió.



Si se le llega a ir no me iba a reír yo ...


----------



## Snowball (30 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Israel tras ser atacada primero, Rusia con mentiras y engaños. (les vuelven locos las lavadoras ucraas).



En 1967 no fue atacada.

Israel hizo un ataque preventivo


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero si los rusos llevan un mes para avanzar 10km y en jerson los Ukras han avanzado lo mismo en un par de días.



Los ukros no han avanzado nada en ninguna parte. Simplemente los rusos se han ido. Si les apetece volver, volverán sin excesivo problema. El trabajo duro ya lo han hecho: a estas alturas ya están los ukros en pelotas y con la lengua fuera. Y cada día que pasa un poco peor.


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

hartman dijo:


> falta la sagra.



La cerveza del burbujista.

Marchando...


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo del Zelensky y las camisas verde estilo Fidel Castro para que parezca que esta continuamente en primera línea es para hacerselo mirar ya ... Alguien debería explicarle a los propagandistas y asesores de imagen que a base de repetir el conjunto una y otra vez ya no cuela ....



Anda, anda que encima ha creado escuela, éste de parachute




Cualquier día sale Pedrito con chapiri legionario


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

Desconozco las implicaciones de esto pero ahí está la noticia 

*Gazprom notificó que los flujos de gas de Gasterra se detendrán a partir del 31 de mayo*
18:36 || 30/05/2022


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sea un fraude, *pero aquí más de uno se pasa de frenada caundo ve en lo ruso la perfección.*
> 
> Por cierto, nadie "inventó" el primer viaje a la luna, como nadie "inventó" el viaje a las américas. Sin embargo si es "innovar" montarte dentro de un misil para que te ponga en órbita.



Y dale, eso no es cierto. Ocurre que decis que los rusos no tienen nada, solo chatarra, y la realidad es que no tienen nada que envidiar a occidente. Desde el punto de vista científico y técnico tienen lo mismo que nosotros. Si te planteas la vida como un occidental, les falta un departamento de ventas. Si no, ni eso.


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



S U B L I M E


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Putin dice que en Rusia no hay viruela del mono


----------



## Tales. (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los ukros no han avanzado nada en ninguna parte. Simplemente los rusos se han ido. Si les apetece volver, volverán sin excesivo problema. El trabajo duro ya lo han hecho: a estas alturas ya están los ukros en pelotas y con la lengua fuera. Y cada día que pasa un poco peor.



Como en Kiev y Kharkiv   

La zorra, las uvas y tal.


----------



## pemebe (30 May 2022)

Información Estadounidense

Biden descarta enviar a Ucrania cohetes que puedan atacar a Rusia
POR KYLE BALLUCK Y ALEXANDER BOLTON - 30/05/22 12:11 PM ET

El presidente Biden dijo el lunes que su administración no enviará a Ucrania sistemas de misiles de largo alcance que puedan golpear en territorio ruso, enviando un mensaje contradictorio después de que los medios de comunicación informaran de que los funcionarios estaban preparando el envío de armas con capacidad de larga distancia. 

*"No vamos a enviar a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes que ataquen a Rusia", dijo Biden a los periodistas en el jardín sur. 

La declaración entra en conflicto con las informaciones de CNN y The Washington Post,* según las cuales la administración se estaba preparando para proporcionar a Ucrania el Sistema de Cohetes de Lanzamiento Múltiple (MLRS), un sistema de fabricación estadounidense que puede disparar cohetes hasta 300 kilómetros, lo que permite a las fuerzas ucranianas golpear en territorio ruso. 

Es posible que el paquete estadounidense sólo incluya cohetes de menor alcance que no pueden atacar más allá de 80 kilómetros. 

Los funcionarios ucranianos han solicitado artillería MLRS durante meses y *el senador Rob Portman* (republicano de Ohio), un influyente miembro del Comité de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado, respaldó la solicitud en una declaración tras reunirse con altos funcionarios militares estadounidenses en Alemania. 

"El Gobierno debe proporcionar inmediatamente a Ucrania los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) que ha solicitado. Este armamento defensivo ayudará a Ucrania a defender la parte oriental de su país contra los avances de Rusia", tuiteó Portman el domingo. 

*"El Gobierno no debe disuadir de prestar esta ayuda por miedo a provocar a Rusia. Los MLRS pueden ayudar a equilibrar el campo a favor de Ucrania y deberían ser aprobados y enviados inmediatamente"*, añadió.

*Olga Skabeeva, una presentadora de la televisión rusa,* advirtió el viernes que el envío de cohetes de largo alcance a Ucrania cruzaría lo que llamó una línea roja. 

*"Los MLRS estadounidenses pueden lanzar proyectiles a más de 500 kilómetros. Y si los estadounidenses lo hacen, cruzarán claramente una línea roja, y registraremos un intento de provocar una respuesta muy dura por parte de Rusia"*, advirtió.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desconozco las implicaciones de esto pero ahí está la noticia
> 
> *Gazprom notificó que los flujos de gas de Gasterra se detendrán a partir del 31 de mayo*
> 18:36 || 30/05/2022











Gazprom cortará mañana el suministro de gas a Holanda tras negarse a pagar en rublos


Las empresas de ambos países rechazan utilizar el mecanismo ideado por el Kremlin. Gazprom ya ha anunciado el corte del suministro a los Países Bajos, sumándose a Finlandia, Polonia y Bulgaria




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## terro6666 (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los ukros no han avanzado nada en ninguna parte. Simplemente los rusos se han ido. Si les apetece volver, volverán sin excesivo problema. El trabajo duro ya lo han hecho: a estas alturas ya están los ukros en pelotas y con la lengua fuera. Y cada día que pasa un poco peor.



Jajaja claro, de van y si eso el finde vuelven.
Pues para irse bien que el krelim confirmar duros combates en la zona.


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

_De la piel lo tienen dificil_

Azov retira los símbolos neonazis - The Times









Украина.ру


Главный по Украине Официальная страница интернет-издания Ukraina.ru в Telegram Прислать новость: @RUkrainarubot, ukrainaru@proton.me ВП и сотрудничество: @UkrainaruVP_bot ©️ Медиагруппа «Россия сегодня»




t.me


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La cobra de Pugachev
1m 27s


----------



## Steven Seagull (30 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, pero si algun forero reconoce el coche, que nos informe !!!. @Steven Seagull



¿Cuál? En todo caso sería Lada Samara.


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lo acontecido en Ucrania en general es mucho peor que Cataluña. Abran otro hilo y gustosamente participaré. Mejor este no cargarlo con este debate.
> 
> Gracias



No sabía que un solo mensaje se consideraba flood.
Qué piel más fina tienen algunos.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 May 2022)

El 75% de la tropa jewcrañana es la primera vez que coge un kalash.

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Como en Kiev y Kharkiv
> 
> La zorra, las uvas y tal.



Exacto, como allí. Ya me explicaras: se van con todo el orden del mundo, en absoluto agobiados o perseguidos por los ukros que no aprovechan la "derrota enemiga" para rematarlos en la huida y los ukros se pegan 3 días bombardeando los pueblos que acaban de dejar los ruskis hasta que se atreven a ir a mirar si están o no .....   Luego el montón de civiles que se han cargao esos tres días se los apuntan a los rusos ....  

Los rusos andan en ukroland como pedro por su casa y los otros cada vez pueden hacer menos para impedirlo. Van y vienen como les sale de los cojones.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿Cuál? En todo caso sería Lada Samara.






Sera el Lada Sputnik, el Lada Samara creo que es el nombre de exportacion ???.

PD- Es clavado al Talbot Horizon ochentero.


----------



## frangelico (30 May 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> ¿Cuál? En todo caso sería Lada Samara.



Eso creo yo.









¿Sabías que el Lada Samara tuvo ADN de Porsche?


Hay vida más allá de los bóxer: ¿sabías que el Lada Samara tuvo ADN de Porsche? ¡Entra y descubre la historia de este pequeño compacto más ruso que el vodka!




www.topgear.es


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)

Ni Droguenski lo haría mejor...


----------



## Harman (30 May 2022)

A partir de hoy, la región de Zaporizhzhya ha comenzado a aceptar los documentos para la obtención de la ciudadanía rusa mediante un procedimiento simplificado en el marco de un decreto firmado recientemente por Putin.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 May 2022)

*Los soldados que se rindieron en la acería de Mariupol se enfrentarán a la pena de muerte, según el ministro de Justicia prorruso de Donetsk*


El ministro de Justicia del territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia, Yuri Sirovatko, ha comunicado que los soldados ucranios del regimiento de Azov que se rindieron después de luchar en la acería de Mariupol serán juzgados y se enfrentarán a penas de muerte. "Todos los prisioneros de guerra están en el territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia", ha confirmado Sirovatko. "Concretamente, tenemos a 2.300 prisioneros de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal", ha detallado. El alto funcionario ha añadido que "el Batallón de Azov es considerado una organización terrorista" y que todos "estarán sujetos a investigaciones penales" con vistas a un juicio. "Tales crímenes son punibles en nuestro país con la pena de muerte", ha concluido el ministro.
Los últimos defensores ucranios de Mariupol, atrincherados en la enorme planta siderúrgica de Azovstal, se rindieron a las fuerzas rusas entre el 16 y el 20 de mayo, después de tres meses de intensos combates. Las autoridades rusas presentan a los combatientes de Azov, un regimiento fundado por nacionalistas ucranios, como "neonazis" y planean tratarlos como criminales de guerra y no como prisioneros de guerra. El sábado, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron; y el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz; pidieron al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, que los liberara. (AFP)
16:30









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Cinco técnicos del OIEA seguirán en la central de Zaporiyia al menos hasta el sábado


El resto de la delegación del organismo de seguridad atómica abandona la planta tras llegar con horas de retraso debido a la amenaza de bombardeos | Uno de los dos reactores que todavía funcionan en la terminal se ha apagado como medida de seguridad por los combates que se han producido este...




elpais.com


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

*Ministerio de Economía holandés: no activamos el plan de crisis del gas tras la interrupción de las entregas de Gazprom. No esperamos que provoque una escasez física de gas.*
18:55 || 30/05/2022


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ni Droguenski lo haría mejor...


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Menudo ridículo mundial.
> 
> *Borrell anunció la necesidad del consentimiento de Rusia para la exportación de trigo de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Asi que a calzon quitado, es la UE el que dirige las exportaciones de Ucrania... entenderia que hablara sobre como "importarlos" pero no, estan gestionando la exportacion 

No deberian de dejar sacar un puto grano de ahi, lo unico que haran es especular con el y matar de hambre a los mas pobres.


----------



## Tales. (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Exacto, como allí. Ya me explicaras: se van con todo el orden del mundo, en absoluto agobiados o perseguidos por los ukros que no aprovechan la "derrota enemiga" para rematarlos en la huida y los ukros se pegan 3 días bombardeando los pueblos que acaban de dejar los ruskis hasta que se atreven a ir a mirar si están o no .....   Luego el montón de civiles que se han cargao esos tres días se los apuntan a los rusos ....
> 
> Los rusos andan en ukroland como pedro por su casa y los otros cada vez pueden hacer menos para impedirlo. Van y vienen como les sale de los cojones.



Joder he echado el zumo por la nariz   

Vendo habichuelas mágicas por cierto si estás interesado mándame privado


----------



## clapham5 (30 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Israel tras ser atacada primero, Rusia con mentiras y engaños. (les vuelven locos las lavadoras ucraas).



Eso aplica a las guerras de 1948 y de 1973 , pero no a las de 1967 ( contra Egipto , Siria y Jordania ) y 1982 ( Libano )


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

Carne de meme.


----------



## hartman (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eso aplica a las guerras de 1948 y de 1973 , pero no a las de 1967 ( contra Egipto , Siria y Jordania ) y 1982 ( Libano )



creia que el clapham era sionista.


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sólo un rusófobo premium puede pensar que a quiénes desarrollan misiles en Rusia les mueve un instinto sádico y que es ese instinto de crueldad el que les hace superiores en esos campos
> 
> Sólo un rusófobo recalcitrante puede hablar de la " macabra obsesión con las tecnologías de la guerra" y de "exterminio" de un país que construye armas sofisticadas, en cantidad y de gran calidad que le permiten defender una soberanía que ha sido constantemente amenazada a lo largo de su historia y que actualmente lo está siendo (los follaOTAN alimentados de prejuicios maniqueos etnocéntricos e ideología imperial anglo sois incapaces de verlo o no lo queréis admitir). De hecho esa es la función primaria por la cual cualquier país desarrolla armamento: proteger la propia soberanía
> 
> ...



Rusia no está defendiendo sus "inmensos territorios", sino que está conquistando más. Rusia, la de los "inmensos territorios" está pésimamente mal gestionada y la única solución que encuentran sus gobernantes son ampliar sus "inmensos territorios" en busca de monopolizar y supongo que en un futuro chantajear al resto del mundo con los recursos que atesoran.

No olvidemos que los "inmensos territorios" de Rusia no fueron adquiridos mediante besos y abrazos o fueron dados al primer ruso por una mano divina, sino que básicamente fueron conquistados a espada y cuchillo.


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

No pongo las imágenes.

Ucrania. Noticias del otro lado.
@UcraniaOtro

1h
_La ciudad de Stakhanov (LPR) fue bombardeada desde Uragan MLRS, *dos mujeres embarazadas* murieron caminando cerca de la escuela. 8 personas resultaron heridas, incluidos dos niños._


Aquí si pongo el tuit completo.


----------



## Nicors (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eso aplica a las guerras de 1948 y de 1973 , pero no a las de 1967 ( contra Egipto , Siria y Jordania ) y 1982 ( Libano )



No, para nada, el que empieza jodiendo acaba jodido.


----------



## Nicors (30 May 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En 1967 no fue atacada.
> 
> Israel hizo un ataque preventivo



Bueno una operación especial.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Ministerio de Economía holandés: no activamos el plan de crisis del gas tras la interrupción de las entregas de Gazprom. No esperamos que provoque una escasez física de gas.*
> 18:55 || 30/05/2022



Será escasez mental....lo que hay que leer dios...."escasez física de gas"


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

No cuela.


----------



## rudeboy (30 May 2022)

Parece que la euforia del viernes en la que algunos por aquí pregonaban la caída del frente ucraniano desde adivinka hasta sverodonets, ha resultado ser solo la presión típica de esta guerra. Bombardeo e infiltración y vuelta a empezar, a la manera de siria pero sin la ocupación efectiva del terreno. Liman o popasna ha necesitado 1 mes la primera y dos la segunda si bien popasna era el punto más fortificado de la línea ya nos podemos hacer una idea del tiempo que tardarán los rusos en ocupar sverodonets y lisianks.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Bueno una operación especial.



operacion terrorista, joputa



rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que la euforia del viernes en la que algunos por aquí pregonaban la caída del frente ucraniano desde adivinka hasta sverodonets, ha resultado ser solo la presión típica de esta guerra. Bombardeo e infiltración y vuelta a empezar, a la manera de siria pero sin la ocupación efectiva del terreno. Liman o popasna ha necesitado 1 mes la primera y dos la segunda si bien popasna era el punto más fortificado de la línea ya nos podemos hacer una idea del tiempo que tardarán los rusos en ocupar sverodonets y lisianks.



Parece que eres otro pronazi al estilo de asterriscos y otros criticones de salon. 
Tú que cono sabrás? anda y tira pa la calle y comprate una bola de cristal, cenutrio!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Desconozco las implicaciones de esto pero ahí está la noticia
> 
> *Gazprom notificó que los flujos de gas de Gasterra se detendrán a partir del 31 de mayo*
> 18:36 || 30/05/2022



Implica que Holanda es la siguiente y se quedará sin gas ruso a partir de mañana.


"

Groninga, 30 de mayo de 2022

*El comerciante de gas holandés GasTerra ha decidido no cumplir con los requisitos de pago unilateral de Gazprom. Estos requisitos de pago se garantizan en un decreto aprobado por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sobre el pago del suministro de gas ruso. En respuesta a la decisión de GasTerra, Gazprom declaró interrumpir el suministro a partir del 31 de mayo de 2022.*

En un decreto emitido el 31 de marzo, el presidente ruso Putin afirmó que, a partir de ahora, el gas ruso deberá pagarse en rublos. Esto significa que cualquiera que quiera comprar gasolina tenga que abrir una cuenta en euros y en rublos en Gazprombank en Moscú. GasTerra no aceptará las demandas de pago de Gazprom. Esto se debe a que hacerlo correría el riesgo de infringir las sanciones impuestas por la UE y también porque existen demasiados riesgos financieros y operativos asociados con la ruta de pago requerida. En particular, la apertura de cuentas en Moscú bajo la ley rusa y su control por parte del régimen ruso representa un riesgo demasiado grande para la empresa Groningen.

El cese de suministro por parte de Gazprom supone que, de aquí al 1 de octubre de 2022, fecha en la que finaliza el contrato, aproximadamente 2.000 millones de m 3 del gas contratado no se entregará. GasTerra se ha anticipado a esto comprando gas a otros proveedores.
El mercado europeo del gas está muy integrado y es extenso. Sin embargo, es imposible predecir cómo afectará la pérdida de suministro de 2.000 millones de m 3 de gas ruso a la situación de oferta/demanda y si el mercado europeo podrá absorber esta pérdida de suministro sin consecuencias graves.

GasTerra ha instalado repetidamente a Gazprom a respetar la estructura de pago acordada contractualmente y las obligaciones de suministro, pero fue en vano."





__





GasTerra will not go along with Gazprom's payment demands


Press release




www.gasterra.nl


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*El modus operandi de Rusia en las ciudades ucranianas ocupadas*
"El modelo es siempre el mismo. Primero introducen cambios en la red de Internet y la televisión para difundir su propaganda. Después arrestan a los administradores locales y los sacan a la calle para torturarles y matarles delante de la población civil para que no se rebelen".

Así comienza *esta información de Marta Serafini, enviada especial del Corriere della Sera a Ucrania.*









El modus operandi de Rusia en las ciudades ucranianas ocupadas: "propaganda, torturas y ejecuciones en las calles"


"El modelo es siempre el mismo. Primero introducen cambios en la red de Internet y la televisión para difundir su propaganda. Después arrestan a los administradores locales...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que la euforia del viernes en la que algunos por aquí pregonaban la caída del frente ucraniano desde adivinka hasta sverodonets, ha resultado ser solo la presión típica de esta guerra. Bombardeo e infiltración y vuelta a empezar, a la manera de siria pero sin la ocupación efectiva del terreno. Liman o popasna ha necesitado 1 mes la primera y dos la segunda si bien popasna era el punto más fortificado de la línea ya nos podemos hacer una idea del tiempo que tardarán los rusos en ocupar sverodonets y lisianks.



¿Sabes lo que es el movimiento uniformemente acelerado?


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _De la piel lo tienen dificil_
> 
> Azov retira los símbolos neonazis - The Times
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente siempre vemos que los abusones que torturan disfrutan de cierta impunidad que impide ajusticiarlos posteriormente. Pero por fin, por una vez, no van a salir impunes. Estos hijos de puta se creian que iban a doblegar a Rusia por ser la punta de lanza de la OTAN.

A medida que van digiriendo como estan perdiendolo todo, dejan de hacer esas gilipolleces y empiezan a hacerse caquita encima, por lo que ya llevan años haciendo en ese territorio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

Ya es noticia en Rusia

" Gazprom Export suspenderá el suministro de gas a la comercializadora holandesa GasTerra a partir del 31 de mayo por impago de abril. Así lo anunció el lunes 30 de mayo en el servicio de prensa de la empresa. "

iz.ru


----------



## NPI (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Ministerio de Economía holandés: no activamos el plan de crisis del gas tras la interrupción de las entregas de Gazprom. No esperamos que provoque una escasez física de gas.*
> 18:55 || 30/05/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)

la Federación Rusa, poco a poco están retomando la iniciativa en el norte de la región de Kharkiv. La zona de guerra llega a las afueras del norte del centro regional.

▪ Tras la derrota cerca de Dementievka y Ternova, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fracasaron en la zona de Russkaya Lozova, Tsupovka y Tokarevka. Las unidades ucranianas abandonaron los asentamientos y se retiraron a la línea Dergachi-Tsirkuny.

▪ La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruye las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pitomnik, Stary Saltov y Zolochev. A partir de las 15.00, hora de Moscú, comenzaron los ataques contra objetivos en Kharkov en el pueblo de Zhukovsky y una cooperativa de garaje a lo largo de la calle Chelyuskin.

▪El trabajo de cinco MiG-29 de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania se registró en la región


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (30 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Asi que a calzon quitado, es la UE el que dirige las exportaciones de Ucrania... entenderia que hablara sobre como "importarlos" pero no, estan gestionando la exportacion
> 
> No deberian de dejar sacar un puto grano de ahi, lo unico que haran es especular con el y matar de hambre a los mas pobres.



Ya lo he posteado antes, pero a veces es difícil seguir el hilo.

El interés por el puto grano de esta cuadrilla de hijosdeputa viene de que una buena parte del trigo es de unas cuantas multis ( Cargill, Monsanto,..... ), que además son dueñas de muchos miles de hectáreas de tierra.

Las tienen bien cogidas por los guevos. Están acojonados porque están viendo que se van a quedar sin trigo y sin tierras.

Por curiosidad entrad a la página de Cargill y veréis que puto panfleto es.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

un judio que dice cosas molestas para los zionistas de mierda, dedicado a las sionazis del forillo








El intelectual judío que lo perdió todo por criticar a Israel


Las polémicas de Finkelstein contra el poderoso lobi proisraelí en EEUU han arruinado su carrera




www.elperiodico.com





offtopic por cierto....


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

Nos vamos a cag... 

*Los futuros del crudo Brent cierran en 121,67 $/bbl, una subida de 2,24 $, un 1,88 %.*
19:30 || 30/05/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 May 2022)




----------



## NPI (30 May 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que la euforia del viernes en la que algunos por aquí pregonaban la caída del frente ucraniano desde adivinka hasta sverodonets, ha resultado ser solo la presión típica de esta guerra. Bombardeo e infiltración y vuelta a empezar, a la manera de siria pero sin la ocupación efectiva del terreno. Liman o popasna ha necesitado 1 mes la primera y dos la segunda si bien popasna era el punto más fortificado de la línea ya nos podemos hacer una idea del tiempo que tardarán los rusos en ocupar sverodonets y lisianks.



Otra cuenta de los hinteligentes


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

Imágenes del ataque criminal ukro a zonas civiles de Donetsk


----------



## Argentium (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> la Federación Rusa, poco a poco están retomando la iniciativa en el norte de la región de Kharkiv. La zona de guerra llega a las afueras del norte del centro regional.
> 
> ▪ Tras la derrota cerca de Dementievka y Ternova, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fracasaron en la zona de Russkaya Lozova, Tsupovka y Tokarevka. Las unidades ucranianas abandonaron los asentamientos y se retiraron a la línea Dergachi-Tsirkuny.
> 
> ▪*El trabajo de cinco MiG-29 de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania se registró en la región*



Pensé que la fuerza aérea ucraniana ya estaba totalmente destruida, parece que algo operativo les queda.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Tú sí que estás deforestado.



Y VO


Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Eso eran las "cositas" que se venían de Ego?
Ta claro que en cuanto salen a campo abierto son carne de cañón, como pa recuperar nada están los ukropitecos


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ya lo he posteado antes, pero a veces es difícil seguir el hilo.
> 
> El interés por el puto grano de esta cuadrilla de hijosdeputa viene de que una buena parte del trigo es de unas cuantas multis ( Cargill, Monsanto,..... ), que además son dueñas de muchos miles de hectáreas de tierra.
> 
> ...



La movida del trigo de esa zona, tiene que ser importante estrategicamente. Recuerdo en 2.010 una "calima" destruyo gran parte de la cosecha de cereales por los incendios que hubo.

La primavera siguiente fue la famosa primavera arabe, esos incendios en los campos de cereales facilito el acaparamiento total de estos para estrangular algunos gobiernos que la OTAN pretendia derrocar (Libia, Tunez, Egipto, Siria, etc)
A ver si a lo tonto, se les va a girar la tortilla esta vez y los problemas de revueltas los van a sufrir los de la OTAN en esos paises que que estan intentnado controlar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Imágenes del ataque criminal ukro a zonas civiles de Donetsk



@El Promotor @Decimus @Simo Hayha @rejon y demas ratas del foro, porque no protestais por lo que hacen tus amiguetas ukropitecas? algo que decir?


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Carne de meme.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074768



La Horda anglopiratapuritanohooligan.....


----------



## delhierro (30 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Impacto directo.

Parece artillería. Que intenten avanzar así, controlando los rusos el aire es absurdo. Y eso que no usan demasiado la aviación, no quieren arriesgar aviones.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Ministerio de Economía holandés: no activamos el plan de crisis del gas tras la interrupción de las entregas de Gazprom. No esperamos que provoque una escasez física de gas.*
> 18:55 || 30/05/2022



No, va a provocar sólo una escasez en el power point


----------



## Galiciaverde (30 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Información Estadounidense
> 
> Biden descarta enviar a Ucrania cohetes que puedan atacar a Rusia
> POR KYLE BALLUCK Y ALEXANDER BOLTON - 30/05/22 12:11 PM ET
> ...




Edito: va en relación con la marcha atrás de Biden que, tras anunciarse que enviará a ucrania misiles de largo alcance, ahora dice que no los manda.
Me pregunto por qué este giro de 180º

Quizás peco de optimista, pero pa mí que al Biden se le ha rebelao la basca europea.
Primero sale un general alemán diciendo tímidamente en una entrevista que bueno, quizás no favorezca a Alemania la situación del gas ruso, etc

Seguido un general italiano se suelta la melena y dice que la guerra de Ucrania hay que terminarla a la voz de ¡YA!!!

Sinceramente, ¿no os parece que los europeos se han rebelado y mandan a tomar viento a la BrujenLeyen y al Biden?

Es que a Europa no le caben ya más tonterías y alguien ha dicho que hay que parar porque nos vamos a la ruina 




mazuste dijo:


> La UE debe abandonar la idea de ganar la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> * General italiano pide a la UE que no provoque a Rusia*
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (30 May 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Ya lo he posteado antes, pero a veces es difícil seguir el hilo.
> 
> El interés por el puto grano de esta cuadrilla de hijosdeputa viene de que una buena parte del trigo es de unas cuantas multis ( Cargill, Monsanto,..... ), que además son dueñas de muchos miles de hectáreas de tierra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teuro (30 May 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Los soldados que se rindieron en la acería de Mariupol se enfrentarán a la pena de muerte, según el ministro de Justicia prorruso de Donetsk*
> 
> 
> El ministro de Justicia del territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia, Yuri Sirovatko, ha comunicado que los soldados ucranios del regimiento de Azov que se rindieron después de luchar en la acería de Mariupol serán juzgados y se enfrentarán a penas de muerte. "Todos los prisioneros de guerra están en el territorio de Donetsk controlado por Rusia", ha confirmado Sirovatko. "Concretamente, tenemos a 2.300 prisioneros de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal", ha detallado. El alto funcionario ha añadido que "el Batallón de Azov es considerado una organización terrorista" y que todos "estarán sujetos a investigaciones penales" con vistas a un juicio. "Tales crímenes son punibles en nuestro país con la pena de muerte", ha concluido el ministro.
> ...



2.300 prisioneros a ejecutar me parecen muchos. No se yo hasta que punto tendrán cojones de hacer eso y si habría respuesta de la "comunidad internacional".


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No cuela.



Lastima que no hubiera perdido los dos brazos antes de asesinar al prisionero.


----------



## Malevich (30 May 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Quizás peco de optimista, pero pa mí que al Biden se le ha rebelao la basca europea.
> Primero sale un general alemán diciendo tímidamente en una entrevista que bueno, quizás no favorezca a Alemania la situación del gas ruso, etc
> 
> Seguido un general italiano se suelta la melena y dice que la guerra de Ucrania hay que terminarla a la voz de ¡YA!!!
> ...



Ojalá fuera así pero lo dudo.
Simplemente es una dosis de realidad.
Ucrania es insostenible por mucho más tiempo, ya los dan por amortizados.
Y es que además de esto tampoco se pueden permitir otra cosa, la rana se tiene que cocer a fuego lento, y para eso las sanciones tienen que ir decayendo o al menos "no escalando".


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 2.300 prisioneros a ejecutar me parecen muchos. No se yo hasta que punto tendrán cojones de hacer eso y si habría respuesta de la "comunidad internacional".



Hombre ... los podrán canjear por los miles de prisioneros rusos que dejó la batalla de Kiev tras su estrepitosa derrota .....


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia no está defendiendo sus "inmensos territorios", sino que está conquistando más. Rusia, la de los "inmensos territorios" está pésimamente mal gestionada y la única solución que encuentran sus gobernantes son ampliar sus "inmensos territorios" en busca de monopolizar y supongo que en un futuro chantajear al resto del mundo con los recursos que atesoran.
> 
> No olvidemos que los "inmensos territorios" de Rusia no fueron adquiridos mediante besos y abrazos o fueron dados al primer ruso por una mano divina, sino que básicamente fueron conquistados a espada y cuchillo.



Sí, fueron conquistados a espada y cuchillo. Así conquistaron sus territorios nacionales los estadounidenses, así expandieron sus imperios los británicos, los españoles o los franceses

Establecer como causa de la invasión la ambición imperialista rusa y el ansia de territorios sólo se lo cree el rebaño estúpido de NPCs o un xenófobo antirruso como tú. Tus razonamientos parten del asco que le tienes a Rusia pues los antecedentes y dinámicas geopolíticas de las últimas tres décadas permiten a cualquier persona desprejuiciada conocer las causas de la invasión, que son claras y cristalinas



Ya te lo he argumentado y razonado ampliamente hace días pero ningún razonamiento va a hacer que un rusófobo como tú comprenda cuál es la realidad


----------



## Remequilox (30 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Posiblemente, entre otras razones, tenga que ver con a operativa del Banco Central de Ucrania, que está sosteniendo la cotización de la hrivna vendiendo euros y dólares a manta.
> 
> Las medidas monetarias del Banco Central Ruso fueron/son:
> Primero tipos de interés al 20 %, luego bajaron al 17 %, 14 % y ahora al 11 %.
> ...



Perdón por autocitarme, pero no deja de ser la constatación en medios de la hipótesis:
*El NBU vendió una cantidad récord de moneda esta semana*








НБУ продав цього тижня рекордну з початку війни кількість валюти


Обсяг продажу валюти Національним банком у четвертий тиждень травня став рекордним з початку війни – 1,43 мільярда доларів



www.epravda.com.ua





_" El volumen de ventas de divisas del Banco Nacional en la cuarta semana de mayo se convirtió en un récord desde el comienzo de la guerra: 1,43 mil millones de dólares. "
" Una semana antes, el Banco Nacional vendió $ 650,4 millones. "_

En 2 semanas, 2.000 M US$ a la venta, en un área económica relativamente restringida.

Y esto guarda relación con esta otra noticia, que a pesar de los intentos de control, la inflación en Ucrania (en hrivnas) se les está disparando y descontrolando (no es tan grave que se les dispare la inflación como el descontrol y descrédito que está adquiriendo para los propios ucranianos SU propia moneda, como reconoce el jerifalte de su Banco Central)

*NBU espera una inflación del 17% en mayo y cree que las tasas de los bonos deberían aumentar*








НБУ очікує інфляцію у 17% у травні і вважає, що ставки за облігаціями треба підвищувати


Національний банк попередньо очікує, що у травні ціни зростуть на 17% у річному вимірі та вважає необхідним підвищення ставок за державними облігаціями



www.epravda.com.ua




_"El llamado efecto patata caliente funciona cuando cada nuevo propietario de una moneda que se deprecia trata de cambiarla por otra moneda o producto lo antes posible. Y cuanto más rápido circule el dinero, más rápido se acelerará la inflación", dijo Shevchenko._

La economía ucraniana está desprendiéndose de hrivnas a marcha forzada, hrivnas que son cambiadas a dólares en efectivo por parte de su banco central, dólares en efectivo, que salvo pagar sobornos, mercenarios y algo más, NO SIRVEN en la economía local. Sin embargo, SÍ sirven en algunos casos para cambiar esos dólares a rublos, con lo que accedes a la economía rusificada o directamente rusa.

En definitiva, debido a la situación ucraniana, hay un hecho constatable de "Vendo dólares a cambio de rublos" (lo que eleva la cotización del rublo y deprecia la del dólar), y que en parte es originada por las maniobras del Banco Central de Ucrania ("Vendo dólares chupiguay a cambio de hrivnas inventadas")


----------



## capitán almeida (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... los podrán canjear por los miles de prisioneros rusos que dejó la batalla de Kiev tras su estrepitosa derrota .....



O por los millones capturados en la contraofensiva de Jersón


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> un judio que dice cosas molestas para los zionistas de mierda, dedicado a las sionazis del forillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le pasó como a Patton, que cuando acabó la guerra, dijo abiertamente que el enemigo no eran los alemanes...sino los judíos.
A los pocos meses, sufriría un accidente de coche...y moriría.


----------



## kelden (30 May 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> O por los millones capturados en la contraofensiva de Jersón



O la de Jarkov .... con tanta victoria tienen que tener los campos de prisioneros hasta los ojos ....


----------



## Rabino Arana (30 May 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ni Droguenski lo haría mejor...




Te puedo decir quien le ha enseñado a hacer eso:




Fijate en el giro del cuchillo apoyado en el otro antebrazo.


----------



## delhierro (30 May 2022)

Más videos, estan en la zona urbana bastante dentro. Luego parece que hay una fabrica bastante grande.

Edito. No es una fabrica, es una zona industrial. Esta literalmente entre el rio y las casas. Una central termica, algo quimico y luego fabricas más pequeñitas. No es Azovstal ni de coña. No sera tan dificil de asaltar y no se ven estruturas masivas qeu puedan desafiar a la artillería.


----------



## Adriano II (30 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... los podrán canjear por los miles de prisioneros rusos que dejó la batalla de Kiev tras su estrepitosa derrota .....



Yo lo que me pregunto es quien será el ucraniano tan tonto como para cambiarse de estar pasando la guerra en un campo de prisioneros donde tienes tu camita, te dan de comer 3 veces al día y nadie te maltrata esperando tranquilamente a que acabe para volver a casa vivo y entero a volver al frente a la trinchera para que la artillería rusa te mate o te mutile ...


----------



## DCD (30 May 2022)

Ya han llegado las armas a Oriente Medio. Que me las quitan de las manos oiga!!!!

No sería parte del plan? Rearmar a las milicias en Siria? 



Veremos al ISIS con Howitzers?


----------



## clapham5 (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 2.300 prisioneros a ejecutar me parecen muchos. No se yo hasta que punto tendrán cojones de hacer eso y si habría respuesta de la "comunidad internacional".



MUY POCOS .


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> 2.300 prisioneros a ejecutar me parecen muchos. No se yo hasta que punto tendrán cojones de hacer eso y si habría respuesta de la "comunidad internacional".



Tranquilo niño, se las conmutaran por una larga estancia en Magadan Dor, ciudad de vacaciones.


----------



## crocodile (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania está desapareciendo de la actualidad o me lo parece a mí ? Apenas una página en los periódicos y en los telediarios a veces ni la mencionan o solo unos pocos segundos ?



Mejor, yo ni veo los telediarreos, todo propaganda otan.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mejor, yo ni veo los telediarreos, todo propaganda otan.



Señal inequivoca que el bando otanico va perdiendo, cuantas menos noticias, mejor para el bando bizantino.


----------



## DCD (30 May 2022)

De compras por Ucrania. Llegan gratis, se venden a 15000.

No se podía de saber


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

*Erdogan dice a Zelenski que valora el proyecto para crear una ruta marítima para las exportaciones agrícolas de Ucrania.*
El presidente turco, *Tayyip Erdogan*, ha manifestado este lunes a su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, en una llamada telefónica que valoraba *un proyecto para crear una ruta marítima segura para la exportación de productos agrícolas ucraniano*s, según ha informado la oficina de la Presidencia turca.

"Erdogan declaró que valoraba especialmente el proyecto para crear una ruta marítima segura para la exportación de productos agrícolas ucranianos", afirma en un comunicado. Agrega que, en principio, acogía con beneplácito la idea de hacer de Estambul una sede para un "mecanismo de observación" entre Moscú, Kiev y las Naciones Unidas.


----------



## pgas (30 May 2022)

*LOS OLIGARCAS JUEGAN SUS CARTAS - ESTO ES, LA TARJETA DE LEALTAD, LA TARJETA DE SALIDA DE LA CARCEL, Y LA TARJETA DE REDENCIÓN DE RECOMPENSAS*

*Por John Helmer, Moscú
@ bears_with*

La teoría del cambio de régimen ruso que motiva las sanciones estadounidenses contra los oligarcas rusos es que desencadenarán un golpe palaciego en el que los oligarcas colocarán una bala en la cabeza del presidente Vladimir Putin y, a cambio, Estados Unidos les devolverá las llaves de sus yates, mansiones y cuentas bancarias extraterritoriales.

Los términos de alivio del dolor y seguro de vida que los oligarcas están discutiendo con Putin son diferentes. Los oligarcas quieren ser compensados por lo que han perdido en el extranjero con un stock aún mayor de activos en el país, incluida la adquisición de empresas extranjeras que salen y la privatización de activos estatales; financiación del Banco Central a bajo interés; sustitución de importaciones y subsidios laborales; vacaciones fiscales; postergación del cumplimiento ecológico; desregulación; amnistía por delitos pasados, inmunidad procesal por delitos futuros.

Aunque los detalles de su acuerdo son secretos (deben serlo en tiempos de guerra), la nueva forma de la riqueza de los oligarcas puede comenzar a medirse a partir de un inventario inicial. En cuanto al nuevo pacto político que lo dirige, es más fácil decir lo que no es: no se parece a las recomendaciones de nacionalización, planificación estatal, prohibición de inversión extranjera en estados hostiles, una tasa alta del rublo para proteger contra las importaciones y desdolarización de las exportaciones, que ha propuesto el ex-asesor económico del Kremlin, Sergei Glazyev .

Cuando el presidente Vladimir Putin anunció en su reunión con funcionarios estatales el 24 de mayo que propone que “se elimine la burocracia” y “ajustes adicionales al marco regulatorio”, las frases no eran nuevas. En la economía de guerra, sin embargo, señalan desregulación y privatización: más libertad para los oligarcas, no menos. Cuando Putin agregó: “la economía rusa ciertamente permanecerá abierta en las nuevas condiciones”, el significado, al menos como lo interpretan los oligarcas, es que el presidente promete más libertad del estado, no menos.

Glazyev (61) es el funcionario del gobierno más conocido en Moscú que se opone a esta línea y propone en cambio una estrategia alternativa de pleno derecho. Glazyev, ministro de comercio durante la primera administración de Yeltsin; miembro de la coalición anti-Yeltsin de 1996 dirigida por Alexander Lebed y Dmitry Rogozin; posterior durante muchos años Glazyev fue un asesor económico oficial de Putin. Actualmente, es ministro de integración y macroeconomía de la Comisión Económica Euroasiática (CEE, también conocida como EAEU ), el bloque de los antiguos estados soviéticos que coordinan las políticas de aduanas, banca central, comercio y gestión fiscal.

En marzo, Glazyev encabezó la campaña pública para reemplazar a Elvira Nabiullina (58) como gobernadora del Banco Central; Putin decidió en contra de Glazyev por Nabiullina. Siga el expediente aquí.
Glazyev no está solo; está asociado con el Consejo de Expertos Anticrisis que incluye al economista público Mikhail Khasin (60) y al diputado de la Duma Mikhail Delyagin (54). El sitio web de Glazyev se puede seguir aquí ; Khasin aquí ; y Delyagin aquí. Glazyev y Delyagin, quien es presidente del Comité de Política Económica de la Duma, han sido sancionados oficialmente por el Tesoro de EE.UU.; Khasin ha sido atacado pero no sancionado.

Nabiullina fue reelegida para dirigir el Banco Central de Rusia (CBR) el 18 de marzo. Tres semanas después, Glazyev publicó su plan más detallado hasta el momento para la economía de guerra; también es un ataque integral a todo lo que representa Nabiullina. En forma de entrevista en el sitio web de Glazyev, lea el texto original en ruso aquí .







_“La crisis global, que comenzó en 2008 como una crisis financiera, se convirtió en una pandemia en 2020 y ahora continúa como una crisis político-militar", declaró Glazyev, "representa tres fases de una guerra híbrida global librada por el gobierno y la élite financiera de EE.UU. para la preservación del dominio global. A medida que la crisis se profundiza, se vuelve más y más agresiva en un esfuerzo por detener el desarrollo de China que se ha adelantado. Al mismo tiempo, se dirige principalmente a Rusia, a quien los políticos anglosajones, enfermos de rusofobia hereditaria, quieren destruir y romper su asociación estratégica con China. Los daños de las sanciones antirrusas impuestas por Estados Unidos y la UE se estiman en conjunto en un billón de dólares. Están agravando el estancamiento de 8 años de la economía rusa causado por la ridícula política del Banco de Rusia. Bajo el pretexto de "apuntar" a la inflación, el Banco entregó la formación del tipo de cambio del rublo a los especuladores de divisas y paralizó la actividad inversora mediante un fuerte aumento del tipo de interés clave. La consecuencia de tal política de suicidio económico fue la subproducción de bienes y servicios en casi 50 trillones de rublos"_.

*TASA DE INTERÉS DEL BANCO CENTRAL DE RUSIA, 2003 HASTA AHORA*






_"Puedo demostrar matemáticamente que el 80% de las pérdidas de la economía rusa -que podría crecer un 8% del PIB anual sobre la base de los recursos disponibles- se explican por la política del Banco de Rusia, y el 20% por el impacto negativo de las sanciones. Creo que esta proporción se mantendrá en el futuro si no se cambia radicalmente la política monetaria de acuerdo con las mejores prácticas internacionales. Mientras tanto, no podríamos desarrollarnos peor que China si aplicamos la política de desarrollo económico avanzado que venimos proponiendo desde hace tiempo. Para ello, disponemos de todos los recursos necesarios: instalaciones de producción cargadas apenas a la mitad; recursos laborales capaces de aumentar la producción en un 20% a plena capacidad, y que pueden incrementarse gracias al mercado laboral común de la CEE [EAEU] y a la migración laboral desde Ucrania y Asia Central; volúmenes inagotables de materias primas que pueden transformarse en productos acabados en lugar de exportarse; así como un potente potencial científico y técnico, utilizado apenas en un tercio. Lo único que le falta a nuestra economía son los préstamos: se han vuelto inaccesibles para la mayoría de las empresas manufactureras debido a la sistemática sobreestimación del tipo clave por parte del Banco de Rusia"._

Glazyev es particularmente crítico con la manipulación de la tasa de interés CBR por parte de Nabiullina con el propósito, dice, de combatir la inflación.

*TASA DE INFLACIÓN ANUAL DE RUSIA, 2003 HASTA AHORA*






_"En una situación mucho peor tras el impago de 1998, el gobierno de [el primer ministro Yevgeny] Primakov-[el gobernador del CBR Viktor] Gerashchenko consiguió estabilizar la situación macroeconómica en un mes y poner en marcha el crecimiento de la producción, cuyo ritmo en la industria alcanzó el 2% mensual. Esto se consiguió gracias a la combinación de la estabilización del tipo de cambio del rublo mediante la exclusión de los especuladores del mercado de divisas y la ampliación de los préstamos a la producción por parte de las empresas, que aprovecharon la fuerte devaluación del rublo para fabricar productos que sustituyen a las importaciones. Gerashchenko no elevó la tasa de refinanciación, que se mantuvo mucho más baja que la inflación durante todo este tiempo, y fijó la posición cambiaria de los bancos comerciales para no darles la oportunidad de jugar a la baja con el tipo de cambio del rublo".

"Ahora el Banco de Rusia, por el contrario, ha subido bruscamente el tipo clave y ha bloqueado el funcionamiento del canje, dando a los bancos comerciales la oportunidad de especular en el mercado de divisas sin restricciones. Así, [el Banco] bloqueó el aumento del crédito a las empresas que podrían aumentar la producción de productos que sustituyen a las importaciones, y en cambio permitió a los bancos beneficiarse de la especulación con las divisas. El gobierno, al no tener suficientes oportunidades para estimular el crecimiento de la producción y la inversión, ha tomado el camino de la desregulación de las importaciones en detrimento de los productores nacionales. En lugar de aumentar la producción de productos nacionales para sustituir los productos europeos y estadounidenses que han abandonado el mercado ruso, se apuesta por llenarlo con importaciones baratas de baja calidad procedentes de otros países."_






Dinner at the Catherine Palace, Tsarskoye Selo, St. Petersburg, June 23, 2012 (left to right): Henry Kissinger, Avdotya Smirnova (Anatoly Chubais’s wife), Anatoly Chubais, Elvira Nabiullina, Alexei Kudrin. 

_"Ahora habría que hacer lo mismo que en el segundo semestre de 1998. Entonces, en lugar del nuevo descenso de la producción que se prevé ahora, habría que reavivar el impulso de crecimiento que reclama el Presidente de Rusia."_

La estrategia de economía de guerra de Glazyev exige reducir el tipo de interés del CBR para los préstamos interbancarios al 1%, y para los préstamos a las empresas al 2%, utilizando un fondo especial de inversión estatal de 10 billones de rublos destinado a las empresas que producen sustitutos de las importaciones, así como la "creación y ampliación de instalaciones de producción de nuevo tipo tecnológico basadas en nuestro potencial científico y técnico existente". Las áreas más evidentes de sustitución de importaciones con un efecto multiplicador colosal son: la aviación civil, la construcción naval, la instrumentación, la energía y la ingeniería pesada, la producción de equipos de petróleo y gas, la química del petróleo y el gas, el procesamiento complejo de la madera, la industria alimentaria". Combinando los planes de inversión y financiación con los demás miembros de la CEE (EAEU), "podemos aumentar drásticamente la producción de ropa y calzado, equipamiento doméstico e informático, maquinaria agrícola, y máquina-herramienta". Los competidores occidentales están entregando el mercado ruso sin luchar, y es un pecado no aprovecharlo".

Para llevar a cabo este nuevo plan económico, Nabiullina y el CBR deberían subordinarse a "una planificación estratégica a gran escala... [para] prever la subordinación de la política macroeconómica, incluido su componente monetario [CBR], a los objetivos de modernización y crecimiento de la producción de productos de alta tecnología militar y de doble uso. Para ello, deben organizarse líneas de crédito con una tasa no superior al 2% anual para que las empresas prestatarias produzcan bajo órdenes del gobierno [adquisiciones] y trabajen bajo programas gubernamentales [subsidios]".

La titularidad de los activos de las empresas cuyos propietarios extranjeros han anunciado su salida y venta debería ser su nacionalización, con financiación de la banca estatal: "Yo transferiría esas empresas a colectivos laborales. A nadie más le interesa salvar los puestos de trabajo. Pero este es el principal criterio que se propone introducir como obligación para quienes pretenden gestionar las empresas abandonadas."

Glazyev lleva tiempo defendiendo la desdolarización de las exportaciones rusas. _"Nuestras numerosas propuestas de transferir a rublos los pagos por la exportación de vectores energéticos rusos y otras materias primas se encontraron con un rechazo decisivo tanto de los exportadores como de sus grupos de presión en la rama financiera del gobierno. Estos últimos [Chubais, Kudrin, Nabiullina] asustaron a los dirigentes políticos con la contracción de las reservas de divisas y el colapso del tipo de cambio del rublo, manteniendo así la línea de dolarización de nuestro comercio exterior. En combinación con la supresión de la venta obligatoria de los ingresos en divisas, esto supuso un aumento constante de los ingresos en divisas no reembolsables en empresas offshore, cuyo volumen superó el trillón de dólares en vísperas de las "sanciones del infierno". Los tecnócratas financieros de nuestro gobierno, sobre los que el autor de estas sanciones, Daleep Singh, viceconsejero de Seguridad Nacional del Presidente de los Estados Unidos para la economía internacional, dejó caer el otro día que eran agentes de los Estados Unidos, hicieron literalmente berrinches en respuesta a nuestras propuestas de transferir las exportaciones de petróleo y gas a rublos. Ahora los mismos tecnócratas financieros se ven obligados a cumplir apresuradamente las instrucciones del Presidente de Rusia, tras lo cual el rublo comenzó a fortalecerse".

“Si nuestras autoridades monetarias hubieran seguido las recomendaciones de los científicos nacionales, y no las instrucciones del Tesoro de EE. UU. y el FMI”, advierte Glazyev, “no habría habido una fuga de capital a gran escala y cientos de billones de dólares congelados en kas cuentas offshore controladas por Estados Unidos se habrían invertido en la economía rusa y el rublo se habría convertido en una moneda de reserva mundial de pleno derecho”.

“En este momento, lo que es necesario es asegurarse de que ellos [Nabiullina, el CBR y el Ministerio de Finanzas] no interrumpan la ejecución de la instrucción del presidente sobre la transferencia de pagos de gas a rublos. Si esto se cumple, los propios europeos acudirán a nuestro mercado con sus mercancías y euros, y el rublo finalmente se cotizará como moneda de pleno derecho; las cotizaciones directas del rublo y el yuan, el rublo y la rupia comenzarán en la bolsa de valores de Moscú; se creará un mercado de pleno derecho para la liquidación en monedas nacionales con nuestros principales socios, en el que el rublo ocupará el lugar que le corresponde como una de las monedas de reserva. Y ya no será posible robar ingresos en divisas sin ser detectados a través de empresas recortadas”._






Read more on what Glazyev calls the “gasket” mechanism for capital diversion offshore.

_“Además de pagar el gas en rublos, los países sancionadores deberían estar obligados a pagar por importar nuestra energía, metales, fertilizantes, madera y cereales exclusivamente en monedas 'fuertes': el rublo, el yuan, el oro físico. Para ello, el Banco de Rusia debe garantizar la estabilidad del rublo mediante la regulación de su suministro para operaciones de comercio exterior de acuerdo con el comercio y la balanza de pagos. Una posible opción es volver al modelo de un 'rublo transferible' vinculado a los recursos de Rusia (petróleo y gas, metales, oro, cereales). Al mismo tiempo, debemos obligar a los países importadores a suministrar bienes por rublos (rublos transferibles) de acuerdo con las reglas requeridas por nosotros”._

Para contrarrestar_ "la posición de Estados Unidos y el FMI, es aconsejable acordar el reconocimiento de la necesidad de crear sistemas nacionales de protección contra los riesgos globales de desestabilización financiera, incluyendo: el establecimiento de un sistema de regulación de las transacciones de cambio de los movimientos de capital; un impuesto sobre los ingresos por la venta de activos por parte de los no residentes, cuya tasa debería depender del período de propiedad del activo; proporcionar a los países la posibilidad de imponer restricciones a los movimientos transfronterizos de capital en las transacciones que supongan una amenaza."_

Asimismo, _"es necesario acelerar la creación de un sistema de pago universal para los países del BRICS y la emisión de una tarjeta de pago común del BRICS, que combine los sistemas de pago chino UnionPay, brasileño ELO, indio RuPay, así como el ruso, así como la transición al uso de sus propias agencias de calificación."

"Una vez más, el Banco de Rusia está llevando a nuestra economía a un círculo vicioso de decadencia: aumento del tipo de interés - restricción del crédito - disminución de la inversión - caída del nivel técnico - disminución de la competitividad - devaluación del rublo - aumento de los precios"._

Glazyev también ha calculado el daño a las economías rusa y ucraniana - y cuál será el beneficio económico al finalizar la operación militar. _"El 'factor ucraniano' y los choques externos causados por él han costado a Rusia, según las estimaciones más conservadoras, hasta 200.000 millones de dólares, y teniendo en cuenta las sanciones internacionales, hasta 0,5 billones de dólares. Las pérdidas de Ucrania por la ruptura de la cooperación con Rusia y el intercambio económico exterior no equivalente en el marco de la llamada asociación con la UE también ascienden a cientos de miles de millones de dólares."

"En total, la mejora de las condiciones comerciales de Ucrania, según las estimaciones realizadas en vísperas del golpe de Estado en Kiev en 2014, ascendería a unos 10.000 millones de dólares, lo que le permitiría equilibrar la balanza comercial y garantizar la estabilidad macroeconómica. Hay que tener en cuenta que se podrían obtener otros efectos positivos ampliando el comercio de bienes y servicios, intensificando la cooperación científica y técnica, aumentando la inversión y la actividad de innovación en las industrias de capital intensivo. Teniendo en cuenta el pico de cooperación posible con los estados de la CEE en el futuro, los efectos macroeconómicos actuales y futuros para Ucrania podrían ser mucho mayores."

"Creo que con la finalización de la operación militar especial de desmilitarización y desnazificación, será posible abrir una nueva página en las relaciones comerciales y económicas con Ucrania, principalmente con las empresas de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk."_

*...//...*

primera parte que desglosa el programa de Glaziev (con cifras en americano), el cual ya adelanto tiene poco apoyo político, mañana colgaré el resto


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

los griegos se han cabreado y quieren guerra

esto se anima

Greek Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis said he would brief EU colleagues on Turkey's recent provocations and stressed that Athens would not allow anyone to challenge the country's sovereignty. Sovereignty ? You sold your country to the USA already.


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Varios puntos que exponen lel funcionamiento del conflicto sobre el terreno:

1-Rusia rechaza perder vidas y equipos que serán necesarios para luchar contra la OTAN.

2-Rusia prioriza el no dañar a los civiles y a las infraestructuras de territorios que se unirán
o se aliarán con ella;

3-Las pérdidas económicas por las sanciones y las divisiones en Europa se intensifican 
según se extiende el conflicto, así que Rusia no tiene urgencias por aliviar a los Estados
hostiles de las consecuencias de sus propias flagelaciones.

4-Rusia no desea a Ucrania que se derrumbe hasta que no haya nadie para firmar un acuerdo.


----------



## Remequilox (30 May 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Edito. No es una fabrica, es una zona industrial. Esta literalmente entre el rio y las casas. Una central termica, algo quimico y luego fabricas más pequeñitas. No es Azovstal ni de coña. No sera tan dificil de asaltar y no se ven estruturas masivas qeu puedan desafiar a la artillería.



Planta química Azot, una de las plantas químicas más grandes de Europa, especializada en nitrato de amonio, entre otras cosas (potente explosivo).

No es Azovstal, pero no es ninguna broma lo que puedan organizar aquí los ucranianos.



http://www.ostchem.com/en/o-kompanii/proizvodstvo/sever







> *PrJSC «Severodonetsk Azot Association» is the largest chemical enterprise in Ukraine and Europe*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania está desapareciendo de la actualidad o me lo parece a mí ? Apenas una página en los periódicos y en los telediarios a veces ni la mencionan o solo unos pocos segundos ?



y seguramente si te preguntas pq encontraras la respuesta


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 May 2022)

Parte de guerra: Lo dice el mando de la OTAN en Kiev: El asesor de Zelensky, Arestovych: 'Hemos perdido el ritmo ante el ejército ruso … La sociedad ucraniana está cada vez más dividida”


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia no está defendiendo sus "inmensos territorios", sino que está conquistando más. Rusia, la de los "inmensos territorios" está pésimamente mal gestionada y la única solución que encuentran sus gobernantes son ampliar sus "inmensos territorios" en busca de monopolizar y supongo que en un futuro chantajear al resto del mundo con los recursos que atesoran.
> 
> No olvidemos que los "inmensos territorios" de Rusia no fueron adquiridos mediante besos y abrazos o fueron dados al primer ruso por una mano divina, sino que básicamente fueron conquistados a espada y cuchillo.



A espada, cuchillo y mosquete la Rusia imperial conquistó el Sur de la hoy Ucrania (Odessa), Crimea y otros territorios balcánicos a los turcos. Ucrania no existía en esos tiempos. Para Rusia es cuestión de seguridad esos territorios, no de "gestión"; los anglo-estadounidenses ya tenían como base de operaciones navales Odessa y cada vez eran mas atrevidas provocando incidentes y discutiendo a los rusos su "libertad de los mares". No creo que los anglo-estadounidenses vuelvan alguna vez a Odessa.


----------



## dedalo00 (30 May 2022)

El mundo en vilo por petróleo, gas natural, trigo y fertilizantes. Ahí quedaron la "producción inmaterial" y la "economía de la información"... puras flatulencias ideológicas posmodernas


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Planta química Azot, una de las plantas químicas más grandes de Europa, especializada en nitrato de amonio, entre otras cosas (potente explosivo).
> 
> No es Azovstal, pero no es ninguna broma lo que puedan organizar aquí los ucranianos.
> 
> ...




todas las acerias
todas las plantas quimicas
tidas las centrales mucleares
todas las macizas

mas grandes de europa estan en ucrania


joder yo tb voy a luchar 

VIVA RUSIA


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

El ucraniano es el único ejército en el mundo que, para defender su territorio, mata más civiles propios que combatientes enemigos.


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El mundo en vilo por petróleo, gas natural, trigo y fertilizantes. Ahí quedaron la "producción inmaterial" y la "economía de la información"... puras flatulencias ideológicas posmodernas



De la "big data" a la "big patata".


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eres un ignorante que no tiene ni paj%$#@era idea de lo que hablas
> El estado en Occidente " no sale adelante " a costa de parasitar al ciudadano . Eso era antes , en la prehistoria , pero desde que se abolio el patron oro y los estados pueden endeudarse con el click de una tecla , la deuda sustituyo a la carga impositiva
> Los estados NO NECESITAN tus impuestos . Te crujen a impuestos no porque necesiten ese dinero ( no lo necesitan ) sino para que tu seas mas pobre y miserable . Ellos crean dinero ilimitado de la nada y convierten en mierda de gallina tu valor adquisitivo
> La deuda total de EE UU es de 123 trillones de dolares .
> ...



Cuba no tiene ningún "bloqueo", tiene sanciones para comerciar con productos americanos, es completamente libre de hacer cualquier tipo de operación con cualquier otro país en el mundo, de hecho, es lo que hace
No obstante, desde el propio gobierno cubano, se impide cierto tipo de transacciones, como es la llegada de algunos medicamentos, por ejemplo...vaya! si resulta que en eso no tiene nada que ver USA!...qué cosas, eh?
En cuanto a la deuda, dígaselo a esos adeptos de la economía keynesiana, que, básicamente, tienen ideas que se basan en una deuda impagable...hasta que revienta y tenemos una crisis....
Lo que me hace gracia es que diga usted que la "culpa de la economía cubana" sea de Trump y el covid, como si antes de esto estuvieran en la inmensa riqueza, no te jode...


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

Banderas nazis en el viaje de ultras madridistas a París


Varios radicales posaron con ella y con otra del grupo Ultras Sur delante de la Torre Eiffel



www.abc.es


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

a traducir

"In the event an attack on its cities, Russia would strike at the centres criminals decisions, some of which are not in Kiev at all" - Dmitry Medvedev.


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

si se ataca a rusia .. rusia destruira kiev


----------



## pgas (30 May 2022)

bueno, cambio de plan, supongo que la versión gogleana tampoco está tan mal y me ahorra tiempo. II parte mayormente dedicada a quienes gozan y medran con el favor ekoñómiko del kremlin

*...//...









THE OLIGARCHS PLAY THEIR CARDS – THAT’S THE LOYALTY CARD, THE GET OUT OF JAIL FREE CARD, THE REWARDS REDEMPTION CARD


By John Helmer, Moscow @bears_with The Russian regime-change theory motivating US sanctions against the Russian oligarchs is that they



johnhelmer.org




*
Glazyev tiene cuidado de no usar el término “oligarca”, ni mencionar a ninguno de estos conocidos rusos por su nombre. Ha sido blanco de ellos y de sus representantes gubernamentales, Chubais y Kudrin, en 1996, cuando era una figura destacada en la campaña electoral de Alexander Lebed contra Boris Yeltsin; en 2004, cuando el propio Glazyev compitió contra Putin en las elecciones presidenciales de ese año; y cuando se vio obligado a dejar su puesto de economía en el Kremlin en 2019. Sin embargo, por implicación, está claro por su lista de industrias prioritarias para financiamiento especial de CBR, controles de exportación de capital y nacionalización de empresas extranjeras, que salen en el plan de Glazyev para la economía de guerra, no hay lugar para la desviación de capitales que ha caracterizado hasta ahora a la economía oligárquica.







Delyagin es más franco contra los oligarcas. En abril, citó los discursos públicos de Yevgeny Savchenko (derecha), ex gobernador de Belgorod y actualmente senador que representa a la región occidental en el Consejo de la Federación; Savchenko es miembro del partido gobernante Rusia Unida y partidario de Putin.

Según Delyagin y Savchenko, la economía de guerra requiere “una forma básicamente nueva de propiedad pública de los medios de producción, cuyos principios son una economía sin oligarcas; justicia en lugar de explotación; prosperidad en lugar de pobreza; desarrollo en lugar de estancamiento. Esto se puede hacer si los empleados de las empresas se convierten en colaboradores, es decir, recibirán una parte de la empresa, más la utilidad en dividendos. Debe determinarse la parte del capital autorizado que puede pasar a ser propiedad de los empleados del colectivo laboral, preferiblemente al menos el 30% y no más del 70%”.

Esto es lo que Glazyev ha llamado el enfoque del “colectivo laboral”.

“Tal modelo”, propone Delyagin, “no representa necesariamente la economía del socialismo [soviético]; ni siquiera hay restricciones a los derechos de un empresario: el propietario puede retener una gran participación y disfrutar de una gran influencia”. Sin embargo, Delyagin reconoce que existe una poderosa oposición. “El liderazgo ruso que volvió a nombrar a la Sra. Nabiullina para el puesto de presidenta del Banco de Rusia muestra que es poco probable que la élite esté buscando algún cambio en el statu quo. La gente sigue el principio de que no cambias de caballo a mitad de camino. Las ideas del [senador] Savchenko son bastante razonables, pero tales ideas han sido ignoradas durante 35 años y seguirán siendo ignoradas, en mi opinión”.

En comentarios el mes pasado como presidente del Comité de Política Económica de la Duma, Delyagin atacó directamente a la siderúrgica Vladimir Lisin y a los dos oligarcas con participaciones de control en la industria automotriz, Alexei Mordashov y Oleg Deripaska, por sus intentos hasta ahora de llevarse la parte del león de la nueva asistencia financiera estatal: “Los oligarcas deberían ser privados de la oportunidad de tener alguna relación con los nuevos programas. La más importante es la reciente declaración de NLMK [Combinado metalúrgico Novolipetsk de Lisin] sobre la necesidad de desarrollar la sustitución de importaciones de piezas de acero. ¡Obviamente, la estructura del multimillonario Vladimir Lisin solo estaba pidiendo dinero! Será lo mismo con UAZ (propiedad de las estructuras de Alexei Mordashov) o GAZ (propiedad de Oleg Deripaska). El dinero de los personajes antes mencionados no es alimento para pollos. Pero los oligarcas no quieren invertir al menos un centavo en Rusia. ¡Por otro lado, obtener financiamiento del gobierno siempre es bienvenido!”

Las nuevas regulaciones y la burocracia para administrarlas tienen solo unas pocas semanas; muchos de los instrumentos legislativos y normas ministeriales siguen sin terminarse; bajo el requisito de secreto en tiempo de guerra, el cabildeo, la toma de decisiones discrecional y la incertidumbre son generalizados. De la prensa económica de Moscú se ha compilado este inventario de anuncios recientes para mostrar que, por el momento, la dirección de la redistribución de activos parece estar a favor de los oligarcas; y también que las empresas extranjeras que salen están ocultando los términos de recompra de los nominados rusos cuando, están calculando, la presión de las sanciones estadounidenses y la propaganda ucraniana disminuirá.

El holding de Vladimir Potanin, Interros, ha ampliado su negocio de Rosbank con una adquisición a precio de descuento respaldada por el Banco Central de las participaciones de control de Rosbank de manos de la Société Generale francesa saliente y del grupo bancario TCS (Tinkoff Credit Services) de Oleg Tinkov. _Private Eye_, una publicación londinense que ha estado siguiendo al MI6 en sus reportajes sobre Rusia, respalda la acusación de Tinkov de que se vio obligado a vender a una fracción del precio que pedía y luego se queja de que “Tinkov está en la lista de sanciones del Reino Unido. la potanina no lo es; _Private Eye _oculto la condena de Tinkoff por cargos de fraude fiscal en EE. UU. a fines del año pasado. Potanin también ha hecho una oferta por los activos del banco italiano saliente Unicredit; Unicredit y Citibank están negociando el precio de salida de sus activos con otros bancos rusos que no están sujetos a sanciones estadounidenses.
El grupo Rusagro de Vadim Moshkovich se ha hecho cargo de los activos del fabricante finlandés de productos alimenticios Valio. Al igual que Potanin, Moshkovich no está bajo sanciones estadounidenses.






Left, Putin with Potanin, Moscow 2020; right, Moshkovich with Putin, Vladivostok September 2018. For more on Moshkovich, click.

Highland Gold, anteriormente propiedad de Roman Abramovich y Viktor Vekselberg, quienes vendieron a Vladislav Sviblov del grupo inmobiliario PIK, está comprando las minas de oro del este de Rusia de la minera canadiense Kinross Gold. Sviblov no está bajo sanciones; VTB, que está financiando el acuerdo, es sancionado . 
La anglo-holandesa Shell venderá su gran cadena de minoristas de gasolina en Rusia a su rival local LUKoil. LUKoil está sancionado, pero no Alekperov.
La compañía española de petróleo y gas Repsol ha vendido sus activos de exploración de campos a la estatal Gazprom Neft . Gazprom Neft también compró la mitad de las acciones de Shell en el explorador y desarrollador de la región del Ártico, Gydan Energy . 
AvtoVAZ, el principal fabricante de automóviles ruso controlado por Renault, ha sido devuelto a un holding estatal ruso por un rublo nominal. Sin embargo, la firma francesa existente tiene una opción de recompra que puede ejercer dentro de los próximos seis años . Para el ataque de Delyagin al fracaso de Renault y otras compañías automotrices extranjeras para fomentar la sustitución de importaciones, lea esto . 
El productor y minorista de ropa polaco LPP SA, que ha comercializado en Rusia bajo las marcas Reserved, Cropp, House, Mohito y Sinsay, ha anunciado que “ya está negociando con compradores potenciales”. Los minoristas de ropa europeos rivales H&M (Suecia) y el Grupo Inditex (España - marcas Zara, Massimo Dutti, Pull&Bear) también cerraron sus tiendas pero no informaron conversaciones de venta. El precio de las acciones cotizadas en Varsovia de LPP, que comenzó a caer bruscamente en febrero, ha comenzado a recuperarse ante la expectativa de una adquisición rusa.

*LAS EMPRESAS EUROPEAS QUE SALEN RECUPERAN EL PRECIO DE LAS ACCIONES*






KEY: grey=Kinross (Toronto); yellow=Société Generale (Paris); green=LPP (Warsaw).
Source: https://markets.ft.com/


El mercado ruso de tabaco y cigarrillos, el cuarto más grande del mundo, se está redividiendo a medida que las empresas internacionales Philip Morris, British American, Japan Tobacco e Imperial Brands hacen anuncios públicos de su salida, combinados con esquemas para transferir activos a socios locales, ya sea directamente venta o con recompra y esquemas de nominee para la devolución . Igor Kesaev , el oligarca ruso del cigarrillo, es uno de los principales beneficiarios. Kesaev no está sancionado.
En el mercado de productos de panadería, Fazer, uno de los mayores productores de alimentos de Finlandia, anunció el 29 de abril la venta de su filial rusa ; esta unidad operaba cuatro panaderías cuyos ingresos anuales ascendían al tercer país más grande del grupo Fazer después de Finlandia y Suecia. Los ingresos comunicados en Rusia en 2021 ascendieron a 157,4 millones de euros. El precio de venta al holding Kolomensky Baker & Confectionery de Moscú sigue siendo secreto, pero se ha estimado en unos 50 millones de dólares. 
Bebidas sin alcohol. PepsiCo, que compró Wimm Bill Dann, un productor de refrescos, en 2010 , anunció la suspensión de sus negocios de bebidas en Rusia en marzo y, posteriormente, acordó vender la división de bebidas de Wimm Bill Dann a Multipro, un pequeño quesero local. Dado que no se ha revelado el precio de la transacción ni los términos del acuerdo, y que Multipro carece de la base de activos para una adquisición a valor de mercado, se sospecha que PepsiCo mantiene una opción de recompra pero la mantiene en secreto; o que un importante grupo ruso como Miratorg está planeando incursionar en el mercado de las bebidas y todavía está negociando los términos con el gobierno.
El proveedor finlandés de café Paulig, uno de los más importantes del mercado ruso, ha vendido su planta tostadora y negocio de distribución de Tver a un directivo indio que ha pasado la mayor parte de su carrera trabajando para la división de alimentación del grupo Kesaev . El acuerdo de Paulig puede ser una compra completa por parte de Kesaev a un precio de ganga, o puede ser una operación de recompra diferida por parte de los finlandeses.
Alexander Govor compra los restaurantes de comida rápida McDonald's. La riqueza inicial de Govor provino de la privatización de las minas de carbón en la región de Novokuznetsk y su venta a Evraz, el grupo siderúrgico de Roman Abramovich y Alexander Abramov. Posteriormente, Govor se convirtió en uno de los principales franquiciados de la cadena McDonald's con 25 restaurantes. Según los informes, en el nuevo acuerdo comprará más de 715 restaurantes de propiedad estadounidense en la cadena y reemplazará su marca. No se ha revelado el precio de la transacción; los medios de comunicación rusos han informado que la cancelación del valor de los activos por parte de la empresa matriz desde el cierre es de 1.400 millones de dólares. El resultado para las granjas de patatas y las plantas de procesamiento también propiedad de McDonalds para abastecer a la cadena de restaurantes no está claro .






Left to right: Igor Kesaev; Alexander Govor; the President, Victor Vekselberg. 


La empresa suiza de bombas e ingeniería Sulzer anunció el 24 de mayo que se retirará de Rusia y venderá sus negocios allí. La empresa que hasta 2018 estaba controlada por Victor Vekselberg con el 63% de las acciones, recompró una parte suficiente de sus acciones tras haber sido sancionado por EE.UU., reduciendo su participación al 48%. No se sabe si Vekselberg comprará los activos rusos utilizando fondos que los funcionarios suizos congelaron bajo la presión de Estados Unidos.
Manteniéndose en el cargo como un poderoso defensor de los oligarcas, Alexei Kudrin compareció el 25 de mayo ante la Duma del Estado para presentar su informe anual sobre el trabajo de la Cámara de Cuentas, la agencia estatal de auditoría que dirige desde 2018 . 






Source: Алексей Кудрин представил отчет о работе Счетной палаты в 2021 году 

Antes de esto, Kudrin había estado en Israel durante varias semanas para recibir tratamiento médico por lo que se cree que es un prolapso de la columna. Mientras se sometía a un tratamiento en Tel Aviv, Kudrin conoció al patrón de su carrera, Anatoly Chubais, quien se exilió de Rusia. En sus discursos públicos, Kudrin ha evitado criticar la operación militar. En cambio, está pronosticando las peores pérdidas en la economía desde el final de la Unión Soviética. 

*****

asi que al final los oligarcas ricos como Abramovich serán más ricos, y los ukros como Akhmetov más "pobres", qué os pensábais pues?


----------



## Zhukov (30 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Las últimas 24 horas, hasta hoy hasta las 16:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualización a las 20:00 horas, lo he añadido al parte pero lo copio aquí








*Batalla por Severodonetsk: situación a las 20.00 del 30 de mayo de 2022 *- Rybar

Después de una limpieza completa de Rubezhnoye y la captura de las localidades de Voyevodovka, Shchedrishchevo y Metelkino en las afueras, las unidades del ejército de Rusia y la Milicia Popular de la RPL comenzaron a asaltar la ciudad de Severodonetsk. Ahora la lucha se lleva a cabo casa por casa.

▪En la parte este de la ciudad, las tropas enemigas están completamente eliminadas de los edificios de gran altura en la plaza entre la autopista Stroiteley, la avenida Kosmonavtov y la calle Novikov.

▪En el norte, las unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas ocuparon áreas cercanas a la autopista Stroitelei, incluido el hospital en la calle Yegorova, el hotel Mir y la estación de autobuses. Se está avanzando a lo largo de la calle Khimikov hacia el centro de la ciudad.

Las unidades de las Fuerzas de Ucrania continúan controlando los distritos centrales de Severodonetsk y la zona industrial de la planta de Azot.

▪El suministro de las tropas ucranianas es difícil debido a la destrucción de los puentes a través de río Seversky Donets. El Puente Pavlogradsky fue alcanzado por un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, el Puente Yubileyny está muy dañado y está batido por las ametralladoras, y el Puente Leninsky está en mal estado y no es adecuado para el paso de equipo pesado.

▪La motivación de la mayoría de las unidades ucranianas en la ciudad está baja. Periódicamente estallan motines, unidades enteras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Defensa Territorial abandonan la línea del frente y huyen a la retaguardia cercana.

Hasta ahora, todo indica que la resistencia de las tropas ucranianas en las batallas por Severodonetsk no será tan feroz como en las anteriores batallas urbanas de este año.


21:00 horas - Cassad

Se informa que las tropas han avanzado con éxito en Kamyshevakha hoy y ya controlan el 80-90% de la población. La captura de Kamyshevakha permitirá una presión más concentrada sobre Vrubovka, con lo que toda la agrupación enemiga en Zolotoye será bloqueada desde tres lados.


----------



## pirivi-parava (30 May 2022)

Cada loco con su tema, pero las sanciones son las sanciones


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si se ataca a rusia .. rusia destruira kiev



Y más allá, en función de las responsabilidades o irresponsabilidades de los occidentales.


----------



## alfonbass (30 May 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> A espada, cuchillo y mosquete la Rusia imperial conquistó el Sur de la hoy Ucrania (Odessa), Crimea y otros territorios balcánicos a los turcos. Ucrania no existía en esos tiempos. Para Rusia es cuestión de seguridad esos territorios, no de "gestión"; los anglo-estadounidenses ya tenían como base de operaciones navales Odessa y cada vez eran mas atrevidas provocando incidentes y discutiendo a los rusos su "libertad de los mares". No creo que los anglo-estadounidenses vuelvan alguna vez a Odessa.



Es que esa "seguridad" trata precisamente de poder chantajear a los demás por tener esos "recursos", es decir, se basa en el mero chantaje....


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Dado que el objetivo principal es la desnazificación de Ucrania, está claro no habrá satisfacción
con la simple liberación de Donetsk y Luhansk. Osease: Van a ir hasta la misma frontera polaca. 
Esto, lógicamente llevará su tiempo -toco madera- así que tengan el personal santa paciencia.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 May 2022)

Hostilidades cerca de Komyshuvakha, Novoluhanske y Berestove en la dirección de Bakhmut, - dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la tarde

Las fuerzas rusas realizan acciones de asalto cerca de Sieverodonetsk, Toshkivka y Ustynivka, dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dado que el objetivo principal es la desnazificación de Ucrania, está claro no habrá satisfacción
> con la simple liberación de Donetsk y Luhansk. Osease: Van a ir hasta la misma frontera polaca.
> Esto, lógicamente llevará su tiempo -toco madera- así que tengan el personal santa paciencia.



La toma del Este de Ucrania supondría de facto la destrucción del ejército ucro y la caída del régimen. La cuestión será atajar cualquier injerencia occidental que proponga un sustituto creíble de Zelenski. Lo más obvio es que se actúe como en Chechenia tras la guerra. El poder a ucros afines.


----------



## Adriano II (30 May 2022)

Esto lo cambia todo en lo relativo a la guerra naval



Un hito histórico

Puedes hundir cualquier barco desde más de 1000 kms de distancia y nadie (salvo los rusos quizás con el nuevo S-500) puede hacer nada para impedirlo

Se acabó la era de los portaviones (salvo que los quieras para zurrar paises Paco : Irak, Afganistán, Libia, ...)


----------



## rejon (30 May 2022)

Pobres rusos invadidos.


----------



## tomasjos (30 May 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Poco me parece. Moros que nos querían tirar al mar. Putos llorones como los cubanos.
> Cuando a los cubanos les plantaron en el culo misiles nucleares hipersónicos apuntando a su New York bien que tragaron.
> La lista de joder al vecino de Mongolistán aquí la tienes, y nada de thanks, no me hace falta:
> 
> ...



Esto es una broma, verdad?


----------



## Nico (30 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia no está defendiendo sus "inmensos territorios", *sino que está conquistando más*. Rusia, la de los "inmensos territorios" está pésimamente mal gestionada y la única solución que encuentran sus gobernantes *son ampliar sus "inmensos territorios" *en busca de monopolizar y supongo que en un futuro chantajear al resto del mundo con los recursos que atesoran.
> 
> No olvidemos que los "inmensos territorios" de Rusia no fueron adquiridos mediante besos y abrazos o fueron dados al primer ruso por una mano divina, sino que básicamente fueron conquistados a espada y cuchillo.




Teuro, mucha gente ignora, o no se ha detenido a estudiar un poco, los principios de la geopolítica y la estrategia. Pero los "Reyes" y los "militares" si las conocen.

Aún a falta de ganas de leer libros de política o estrategia, basta con aprender a jugar al Ajedrez para entender todo el punto.

En el Ajedrez, *los tres o cinco primeros movimientos ya definen el contexto de TODA LA PARTIDA.*

Luego ganará el mejor, pero si el tema arranca con una apertura Siciliana irá por "aquí" y si lo hace con una Húngara lo hará "por allí" y si optan por una apertura Escocesa, lo hará "de este otro modo".

Cuando EE.UU. rodea y ahoga a Rusia o a China, no lo hace pensando en "hoy", lo hace pensando en 50 años (o 20 o 30 o 100). Hoy puedes "no ver" lo que pasará en el futuro, pero un buen jugador de ajedrez ya se hace una buena idea.

Rusia al descalabrar el plan de la NATO sobre Ucrania, no es "mala" y "mirá lo que le hace a los pobres ucranianos"... sencillamente está impidiendo o tratando de evitar *que la AHOGUEN para los próximos 50 o 100 años !!*

¿Por qué te crees que los imperios "marítimos" -Inglaterra o EE.UU.- ocuparon y mantienen hace SIGLOS determinadas islas o posesiones?

¿Crees que los ingleses o norteamericanos "ganan dinero" con la Isla de Ascensión o con Malvinas?

Lo que pasa es que "algún día", "tal vez", los recursos de la Antártida sean determinantes y YA ESTARAN ALLI !!, además, en el "mientras tanto" pueden mover sus buques sabiendo que cuentan con puertos a lo largo y ancho de los mares.

"Encerrar a China" en un triple anillo de control, es el modo de condenarla a una situación territorial y limitada. Los chinos, que tampoco son idiotas, ahora que tienen la fuerza suficiente, están tratando de eliminar el PRIMER ANILLO, luego irán por el segundo y si les llega por el tercero.

Rusia, que tampoco es idiota, sabe que en algún futuro (más próximo o más lejano) sus recursos serán apetecidos por el resto del mundo... mientras MEJOR ORGANICE AHORA SUS DEFENSAS, más probabilidades de éxito en defenderlos tendrá EN EL FUTURO.

No pienses con la limitada visión de un "ciudadano de a pie" que sólo mira el vencimiento de la hipoteca del próximo mes... piensa como un ESTADISTA ESTRATEGICO que está mirando al mundo para "dentro de 50 o 100 años" y entenderás muchas de las cosas que ocurren hoy.

Los ingleses del Siglo XVII y XVIII entre sus muchas "misiones estratégicas" tenían la destruir el Imperio Español. Pero no les bastaba sólo con eso, también tenían que evitar que los restos del Imperio se constituyeran en un "futuro imperio" que pusiera en peligro sus intereses. Para ello, había que conseguir que América se dividiera en MULTIPLES ESTADOS SEPARADOS, porque de poco hubiera servido "matar el Imperio Español" para dejar unos "hijos poderosos" que, 50 o 100 años después, pudieran poner en riesgo el futuro.

TODA la acción "estratégica" de los grandes países está pensada en términos de SIGLOS, no de semanas. Lo que hagan HOY, puede parecer irrelevante, pero tendrá sentido en 50 años.

La historia demuestra que los Imperios no duran para siempre (hemos tenido muchos), pero dentro de las cartas que tienes que jugar, las juegas lo mejor que te toca.

Y como los jugadores son varios, el juego es "multi-tablero". Pero a veces lo que haces en este punto, apoya o mejora lo que haces en el otro.

¿Realmente piensas que EE.UU. "ganaba dinero" en Afganistán?... para nada, le costaba una fortuna !!

Pero era el modo de tener bases *rodeando a Irán* (el díscolo) y a *Rusia* (el enemigo), e incluso influir sobre *China o la India* (los futuros enemigos).

Avanzar la NATO hasta las mismas fronteras de Rusia (y luego de haber conseguido el éxito de disgregar y ultimar a la URSS), era el modo de "colocar el alfil" en un punto que permitiera dar "jaque mate en una jugada" si hiciera falta más adelante.

Rusia, lo único que ha hecho, es cambiar "caballo x alfil" *tratando de evitar el ahogo (no actual sino futuro)*. Y el mérito es de Putin que tiene mente de *ESTADISTA DE LARGO PLAZO* y no es un payasete como los líderes que tenemos hoy día en Europa.


----------



## Zhukov (30 May 2022)

vía canal antimaydan.

Pocas personas saben que ahora cuatro unidades cosacas rusas participan en la operación militar a la vez. "Don" es solo uno de ellos.
A veces la gente ve a los cosacos en el Desfile de la Victoria y se pregunta: ¿por qué ellos?
Bueno, aquí está la respuesta..
Por cierto, el canal Ataman es bastante interesante.

Discusiones sobre la guerra y la paz y la esencia espiritual de la victoria, algo raro entre las personas en uniforme.


Cada vez que la oscuridad desciende en Occidente, la gente muere en las fértiles tierras del sur de Rusia. Nuestros antepasados eligieron una vida en la encrucijada azarosa. Pero es en las duras batallas donde se forja el acero de nuestro carácter nacional.

Últimamente he estado pensando más y más en las líneas del Evangelio: ¡No os he traído paz, sino espada!
Nuestro escuadrón de Cosacos del Don atraviesa las tierras quemadas de Ucrania, los bosques astillados por la metralla, las aldeas y ciudades destruidas. Con la batalla regresamos a nuestra tierra natal, donde el mal ha vuelto. Una vez más, los cosacos están derramando su sangre en el camino hacia el oeste, llevando el sol de la vida pacífica detrás de ellos.

¡La victoria será nuestra!

t.me/s/AtamanDyakonov


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

Stoltenberg, en Madrid: «Debemos tener claro que Putin no puede triunfar»


Subraya que en la Cumbre de Madrid se abordarán «las acciones agresivas de Rusia» y «el ascenso de China»



www.abc.es





Y qué estás dispuesto a hacer para evitarlo?


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

Parece que occidente aun no esta listo para suplir el gas y petroleo rusos:



Esto fue el mes pasado con un autobús eléctrico muy moderno de la red de transporte público de París.


----------



## stuka (30 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> vía canal antimaydan.
> 
> Pocas personas saben que ahora cuatro unidades cosacas rusas participan en la operación militar a la vez. "Don" es solo uno de ellos.
> A veces la gente ve a los cosacos en el Desfile de la Victoria y se pregunta: ¿por qué ellos?
> ...




Vale, pero una puntualización: los cosacos estuvieron con Hitler (también con el Zar), en la II GM.

Y Stalin se los quería cargar a todos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Russia to probe claims of suspicious activity by Red Cross*
The Ukrainian branch of the aid group allegedly catalogued children with healthy organs





Screenshot from a video published by Vladimir Taranenko.








Russia to probe claims of suspicious activity by Red Cross


An activist from Donetsk claimed that investigators found evidence of suspicious activity when searching a Red Cross office in Mariupol




www.rt.com




The Russian Investigative Committee said on Sunday it will look into allegations the Ukrainian Red Cross Society was involved in shady activities, including keeping records of children with _“healthy organs”_ in the city of Mariupol.
The claim came from Vladimir Taranenko, the head of the Donetsk-based civic organization called ‘Peoples Retinue,’ a volunteer movement that states as one of its goals assisting law enforcement in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR).
The activist posted a video of what he called a search of the Red Cross office in Mariupol on his social media and claimed some of the evidence found there casts the Ukrainian national society in a very suspicious light.
He claimed the office had medical records for over 1,000 children, but they marked their _“healthy organs”_ instead of any medical conditions or procedures.
Taranenko also claimed that some of the reading materials discovered at the office were instructions on _“how to use weapons, including in a format intended for children.”_


___________________________________________________

LA CRUZ ROJA | RED CROSS
______________________________


ES SIEMPRE FUE UNA TAPADERA DE TRAFICO DE TODO
SANGRE | ORO | ORGANOS | PERSONAS | LAVADO DE DINERO







* Robert Wakefield *@Robertauthor 27 minutes ago









Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​ 
 PIGGY BANK = HUCHA DEL CERDITO | EN EL SENTIDO DE SUERTE DE BANCO FAKE QUE USAR PARA TRAPICHEOS Y DONDE METER LA PASTA Y BLANQUEARLA



<< EN SERIO Q: ¿DONDEN VAN ( TODOS) ESOS NIñOS DESAPARECIDOS >> 










Robert Wakefield


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




​


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Preguntando el por qué los medios occidentales se van retirando y reduciendo su exposición a Ucrania,
en MoA nos ilustran con las evidencias, tras meses de fabricar victorias ucranianas que nunca las hubo.
los titulares "occidentales" finalmente van reconociendo la realidad y no sus fantasías sobre la guerra:

Ucrania sufre en el campo de batalla mientras pide armas a Estados Unidos - Washington Post
Las victorias rusas en el este de Ucrania provocan un debate sobre el curso de la guerra - Bloomberg
La táctica rusa del "caldero" puede estar inclinando la batalla del Donbás a su favor - Guardian
Metralla en los bosques y proyectiles desde el cielo: 'Nunca he visto un infierno así'. - New York Times
Boris Johnson advierte que Rusia está "masticando el terreno" en el este de Ucrania mientras insta a un mayor apoyo a las fuerzas de Kiev - Daily Mail


Ucrania está en peor estado de lo que crees

Ukraine Is in Worse Shape than You Think - _Time_
Ukraine suffers on battlefield while pleading for U.S. arms - _Washington Post_

Ukraine suffers on battlefield while pleading for U.S. arms - _Washington Post_
Russian Wins in Eastern Ukraine Spark Debate Over Course of War - _Bloomberg_
Russia’s ‘cauldron’ tactic may be tipping Donbas battle in its favour - _Guardian_
Shrapnel in the forests and shells from the sky: ‘I’ve never seen such hell.’ - _New York Times_
Boris Johnson warns Russia is 'chewing through ground' in eastern Ukraine as he urges more support for Kyiv forces - _Daily Mail_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Russia to probe claims of suspicious activity by Red Cross


An activist from Donetsk claimed that investigators found evidence of suspicious activity when searching a Red Cross office in Mariupol




www.rt.com




Rusia acusa a la Cruz Roja ucraniana de hacer una lista de niños con "órganos sanos" en Mariupol
Parece que la Cruz Roja ucraniana estaba metida en muchos asuntos turbios en Ucrania.

De RT

"Rusia investigará las denuncias de actividades sospechosas de la Cruz Roja"

"El Comité de Investigación ruso dijo el domingo que investigará las acusaciones de que la Cruz Roja ucraniana estaba involucrada en actividades turbias, incluyendo el mantenimiento de registros de niños con "órganos sanos" en la ciudad de Mariupol.

Afirmó que la oficina tenía registros médicos de más de 1.000 niños, pero que marcaban sus "órganos sanos" en lugar de cualquier condición o procedimiento médico.

Taranenko también afirmó que algunos de los materiales de lectura descubiertos en la oficina eran instrucciones sobre "cómo utilizar las armas, incluso en un formato destinado a los niños".

La Cruz Roja está sembrando su verdadero propósito de ser una red de contrabando de órganos y niños.​[/CENTER]


----------



## Burrocracia (30 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y seguramente si te preguntas pq encontraras la respuesta



Ya que esta perdiendo su bando favorito?? y las sanciones poco han hecho salvo mostrar que occidente no da seguridad jurídica ?


----------



## John Nash (30 May 2022)

Rusia se adentra en Severodonetsk para hacerse con el control total de Lugansk


El gobernador de la ciudad lamenta la destrucción de infraestructuras y viviendas: "Las calles están ardiendo"




www.elperiodico.com





El *Ejército ruso *se está adentrando en *Severodonetsk*, en cuyas calles lucha contra las fuerzas ucranianas para intentar *controlar *definitivamente la región de *Lugansk*, de fuerte presencia prorrusa. "Ya se está luchando en las calles de Severodonetsk. El enemigo avanza", dijo el gobernador regional, *Serhiy Haidai*.

*El gobernador de la ciudad lamenta la destrucción de infraestructuras y viviendas: "Las calles están ardiendo".*


*Rusia simplifica la concesión de la ciudadanía rusa a huérfanos ucranianos*

*El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, firmó este lunes un decreto que simplifica la concesión de la ciudadanía rusa a los huérfanos y discapacitados ucranianos*. Ese documento fue publicado en el portal oficial de información legal del Gobierno ruso. El decreto atañe a menores de edad sin amparo filial y personas discapacitadas de las autoproclamadas repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, reconocidas como independientes por Rusia en febrero pasado, así como del resto de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (30 May 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 May 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Diga lo que diga ese hijo de puta y traidor, la realidad es la que es: Ucrania es una puta Catarluña indepe y las gentes del Donbass y Crimea y resto de prorusos son los charnegos y catalanes españoles que se les hinchan los cojones y se levantan contra la inmersión lingüística y el antiespañolismo y supremacismo catarlufo. Ni más ni menos.



Esa es tu ignorante opinión, ¿te has leído el artículo? Pone a parir también a los procesistas, es decir a los falsos indepes, no sólo al estado español lacayo de la OTAN. Pero la puñetera verdad es que está en la cárcel de este "democrático" país por decir lo que muchos pensamos de los fascistas que nos gobiernan, y no se salvan los de ER. ¡Piolet! ¡Piolet! ¡Piolet! Y ¡Viva Rusia!


----------



## Zhukov (30 May 2022)

stuka dijo:


> Vale, pero una puntualización: los cosacos estuvieron con Hitler (también con el Zar), en la II GM.
> Y Stalin se los quería cargar a todos.



En al vida no es todo blanco y negro, o mejor dicho, blanco y rojo. También hubo cosacos que lucharon con los rojos, y en la SGM la mayoría de los verdaderos cosacos que quedaban eran los de las comunidades del sur de Rusia y de Siberia. Esos lucharon por la patria. Por eso se revivieron los uniformes y las tradiciones cosacas en el Ejército soviético. Los puedes ver en el desfile de la victoria en la Plaza Roja en 1945.

Sospecho que los "cosacos" que Pannwitz intentó reclutar eran más ucranianos que otra cosa.


----------



## NS 4 (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Eso era en los 90, cuando vivían todos a base de Cheetos y Cola Zero.
> 
> Ahora ves los seals que pasan por el programa de Joe Rogan y son unas maquinas. Todos into MMA y su puta madre... Este es Andy Stumpf y con solo un brazo te hace una colonoscopia y una limpieza de boca como nunca antes has experimentado:
> 
> ...



Bueno miedo...miedo...lo que se dice miedo...NI DE COÑA

Yo que he trabajado con ellos, te digo que salvo los de unidades de elite, que vale, tienen un pase...el militar regular yanki es panchito, filipino, o moreno...gordo como un trullo...no te digo nada las tias...y acostumbrado a la antieconomia de medios...mas el despilfarro logistico en medios motorizados y combustible.

En un contexto normal de combate...BUENOS SACOS TERREROS EN PARAPETOS DE 2 METROS DE ALTO...a soga y a tizon...y con capacidad de parar municion de gran calibre...de ahi lo de "gordos como trullos".


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Me ha gustado esta frase:
_*"En la guerra se es cazador o conejo. *_
*Nunca ambos al mismo tiempo. *
_*Aunque le den un arma al conejo."*_


----------



## dabuti (30 May 2022)

Se viene escasez de tripies y LSD...









Países Bajos se niega a pagar el gas ruso en rublos y Gazprom corta el suministro


El proveedor de energía de Países Bajos GasTerra se ha negado este lunes a pagar el gas ruso en rublos y el gigante ruso Gazprom ha anunciado que como respuesta suspenderá el suministro.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## NS 4 (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El soldado americano tiene mucho tiempo libre y es MUY aficionado a darle al hierro y subsecuentemente a la chasca, lo que hace que siempre nos den sensación de ir "rellenos". Hay mucho "cuello de toro" en la tropa.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención de la tropa que tienen en Europa es que ellas van bastante puestas también. Suelen ser mujeres bastante bajas teniendo en cuenta que son jóvenes y tienden a ser mas anchas que altas. No gordas, pero si "stocky".
> 
> Supongo que en combate son todos ellos armas letales, nacidos para matar y tal. Pero los ves con el uniforme y sin equipo, con esas botas que siempre parece que les quedan grandes y no se...



Eso, tacticamente hablando, supone su condena a muerte...si llegan a entrar en combate.

Han creado un tocho mantecoso y gaston...para invadir paises pobres.


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y seguramente si te preguntas pq encontraras la respuesta




que guerra 

hay guerra ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

__________________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Black transplantology: how Ukraine became a market for donor organs for the West*

Thursday, 12:39 AM | March 17, 2022 admin Business Leave a comment








Black transplantology: how Ukraine became a market for donor organs for the West - Scoop Trade


The head of the Communist Party of the Russian Federation (KPRF), Gennady Zyuganov, said that Ukrainian soldiers are selling the organs of Ukrainian soldiers




scooptrade.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

LOS RUSOS ACUSA A LA CRUZ ROJA DE TENER LISTADOS MISTERIOS DE NIñOS CATALAGOS POR GOSTISIMOS
*ORGANOS QUE EXTRAER*
*EN LUGAR DE TRATAMIENTOS MEDICOS QUE PRATICARLES*
*UNOS 1000*
DEL ESTILO DE LOS 20 QUE SE PERDIERON ENTRE ESPAÑA Y CANARIAS NADA MAS TOCAR TIERRA

1 hour ago In response Robert Wakefield to his Publication




Ultra MAGA IET 17 ⛈⛈⛈

*RED CROSS*
Putin will disclose it


"The Russian Investigative Committee said on Sunday it will look into allegations the Ukrainian Red Cross Society was involved in shady activities,including keeping records of children with “healthy organs” in the city of Mariupol

>office had medical records for over 1,000 children








Robert Wakefield


RED CROSS Ultra MAGA IET 17 ⛈⛈⛈ Putin will disclose it all… RED CROSS Justice is coming "The Russian Investigative Committee said on Sunday it will look into allegati




anonup.com












Russia to probe claims of suspicious activity by Red Cross


An activist from Donetsk claimed that investigators found evidence of suspicious activity when searching a Red Cross office in Mariupol




www.rt.com


----------



## Hal8995 (30 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> No sabía que un solo mensaje se consideraba flood.
> Qué piel más fina tienen algunos.



No no no...lo dije xq estuve a punto de contestar y seguro que se abre un debate muy interesante pero ocupando muchísimo espacio. 

En absoluto he querido referirme a ud como que ensucia el hilo. Solo que es una caja de Pandora. Algo parecido a la guerra civil o el covid. Temas que alargan. 

Yo mismo , mea culpa, contesté y contesté a un tema sobre VE y estoy arrepentido. No por la.falta de interés en el tema sino xq hay q pensar en el que solo acude aqui a consultar rápidamente q está pasando en la guerra.

Un saludo


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

gas cortado a holanda y dinamarca

putin muy listo .. haces esto ahora y das que pensar .. lo haces en diciembre y los matas...









Russia could cut off Denmark and the Netherlands' natural gas


Denmark and the Netherlands could become the latest European countries to have their deliveries of Russia's natural gas cut off.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

Según el Kyiv Post, Ucrania está ganando con los "estándares de la OTAN"...

 El comandante del ejército ucraniano Valery Zaluzhny: Es hora de borrar el "pensamiento soviético"


----------



## quinciri (30 May 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Parte de guerra: Lo dice el mando de la OTAN en Kiev: El asesor de Zelensky, Arestovych: 'Hemos perdido el ritmo ante el ejército ruso … La sociedad ucraniana está cada vez más dividida”
> 
> 
> Portal elespiadigital.com
> ...



Si lo de que la sociedad ucraniana esta cada vez más dividida es cierto ( y que me lo creo solo con el titular) eso solo puede signficar que al amigo Chelensky le quedan breves ...  

Quizása con otro menos servil y más sensato ...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (30 May 2022)

giovachapin dijo:


> Los CHECHENOS son los BERSERKER de los tiempos modernos.





Están mú locos. Las guerras se ganan tirando de psicopatas sin escrúpulos que rebanan pescuezos como si aplastasen mosquitos. No con maestros de escuela, pacíficos tenderos , fontaneros o camareros a los que entregas un fusil.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Remequilox (30 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a traducir
> 
> "In the event an attack on its cities, Russia would strike at the centres criminals decisions, some of which are not in Kiev at all" - Dmitry Medvedev.



Apuesto por esto:








Cuartel General Supremo de las Potencias Aliadas en Europa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Parece que occidente aun no esta listo para suplir el gas y petroleo rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto fue el mes pasado con un autobús eléctrico muy moderno de la red de transporte público de París.



Va sin huella de carbono


----------



## Mitrofán (30 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Están mú locos. Las guerras se ganan tirando de psicopatas sin escrúpulos que rebanan pescuezos como si aplastasen mosquitos. No con maestros de escuela, pacíficos tenderos , fontaneros o camareros a los que entregas un fusil.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



leí en algún sitio que entre los chechenos el que no ha matado a nadie no tiene acceso a las hembras


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Cómo se lo pasan los chechenos. Al final pinta en la pared "AA" (Allahu Akbar)


----------



## NS 4 (30 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074506
> 
> 
> Menuda polla calza el griego este, Antonio creo que se llama...



Antonios Pollaenculakis...

Casado con una tal Begoños Pichaenculaidis...

Edito...con un tal...


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

El gabacho muerto ayer parece que no era un periodista, tal como los medios lo han querido colar.
las fuerzas ucranianas lo denominaron como "voluntario".

https://tass.com/politics/1458015


----------



## Julc (30 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No no no...lo dije xq estuve a punto de contestar y seguro que se abre un debate muy interesante pero ocupando muchísimo espacio.
> 
> En absoluto he querido referirme a ud como que ensucia el hilo. Solo que es una caja de Pandora. Algo parecido a la guerra civil o el covid. Temas que alargan.
> 
> ...



Acepte mis disculpas también, por favor.

Es sólo que me ha sorprendido que con miles de mensajes intrascendentes en este hilo, sea uno mío, irrelevante y de apenas unas palabras el que provoque molestias.


----------



## Abstenuto (30 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Están mú locos. Las guerras se ganan tirando de psicopatas sin escrúpulos que rebanan pescuezos como si aplastasen mosquitos. No con maestros de escuela, pacíficos tenderos , fontaneros o camareros a los que entregas un fusil.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Pues les deben haber dado un toque para que se corten () un poco porque es raro que no se haya visto ningún pescuezo rebanado


----------



## dabuti (30 May 2022)

Solidarity with Ukrainian refugees leaves others feeling left behind


Tensions in Slovakia and France highlight questions about the limits of European Union solidarity towards Ukrainian refugees. Can it last, without destabilizing our societies? #EuronewsWitness




www.euronews.com


----------



## raptors (30 May 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que la euforia del viernes en la que algunos por aquí pregonaban la caída del frente ucraniano desde adivinka hasta sverodonets, ha resultado ser solo la presión típica de esta guerra. Bombardeo e infiltración y vuelta a empezar, a la manera de siria pero sin la ocupación efectiva del terreno. Liman o popasna ha necesitado 1 mes la primera y dos la segunda si bien popasna era el punto más fortificado de la línea ya nos podemos hacer una idea del tiempo que tardarán los rusos en ocupar sverodonets y lisianks.




*La ofensiva rusa...* marcha como quiere rusia... Los motivos ellos mismos lo sabrán... Pero el contexto y la situación general antes de la "operación especial"... ahora son mejores... con todo lo que conlleva


----------



## mazuste (30 May 2022)

*"El sábado, María Zakharova, advirtió que Estados Unidos está desencadenando *
_*una crisis alimentaria en Ucrania al despojar al país de sus veneros de grano.

"La declaración del presidente Joe Biden el 10 de mayo sobre la necesidad 
de buscar oportunidades para exportar 20 millones de toneladas de grano 
de Ucrania coincidió con la firma de la ley de préstamo-arrendamiento para Ucrania. *_
*Resulta que Kiev pagará las armas con trigo".*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No creo que vendan órganos, eso es muy complicado. Se dedicarán más a estas cosas, como hacían los de Oxfam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO NO
VENDEN ORGANOS
MUJERES
NIñOS
Y LO QUE SE TERCIE
COBRAN Y TRAFICAN EN ORO


*VIDEO 
DE LAS CAJAS Y CAJAS LLENAS DE BILLETES DE 
LA *
*CRUZ ROJA*



https://qposts.online/assets/images/8b078837f12b17cae44abbbffc7d415168c6a736201f76b4b90d24de4e6de956.mp4















Robert Wakefield


RED CROSS Ultra MAGA IET 17 ⛈⛈⛈ Putin will disclose it all… RED CROSS Justice is coming "The Russian Investigative Committee said on Sunday it will look into allegati




anonup.com









​


----------



## lapetus (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dado que el objetivo principal es la desnazificación de Ucrania



Ni tú te crees eso


----------



## ZARGON (30 May 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (30 May 2022)

Las altas temperaturas y la falta de lluvias arruinan la cosecha de cereal y podría desaparecer el trigo en dos semanas


Tras un invierno muy seco, las altas temperaturas de la primavera y la falta de lluvia generalizada en estas últimas fechas están arruinando la previsión de la campaña de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## dabuti (30 May 2022)

Buen enlace de BAÑOS.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 May 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Durante una entrevista en Sverodonetsk, cae un proyectil ucraniano.

Espectacular. ( Se puede ver, no hay sangre ni carnaza pero el susto es grande ).

Espero q estén bien.


----------



## clapham5 (30 May 2022)

La puntica , la puntica ...
Ay que me duele Manolo , dejalo ya bruto .
Anda Macarena , la puntica ...
Eso que siento es la puntica ? 
Si , la puntica
No me jodas Manolo que siento tus webos peludos

Manolo lleva desde el 24 de Febrero " metiendo la puntica " .
De momento lleva ya el 95 % de Kerson , el 75 % de Zaporize , el 95 % de Lugansk , el 50 % de Donetsk y el 30 % de Jarkov
Oye y parece bobo el Manolo


----------



## Impresionante (30 May 2022)

Brutal, a ver si alguien pone subtítulos

El coronel retirado Richard Black, exjefe de la división de derecho penal del Ejército de EE. UU. en el Pentágono, sobre la amenaza a la paz mundial.


----------



## NPI (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El gabacho muerto ayer parece que no era un periodista, tal como los medios lo han querido colar.
> las fuerzas ucranianas lo denominaron como "voluntario".
> 
> https://tass.com/politics/1458015



@mazuste gabacho o estadounidense de Microsoft


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Esto lo cambia todo en lo relativo a la guerra naval
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exacto

en el caso poco probable en el que USA se pase de la raya un poco mas de lo que ya ha hecho el Portaaviones HARRY S. TRUMAN que esta al borde del bosforo seria destruido en 3 minutos


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 May 2022)

OT 

_AHORA - PM Trudeau: "Ya no será posible comprar, vender, transferir o importar pistolas en ningún lugar de Canadá".

_


----------



## Martok (30 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El gitano Triana ridiculizando los avances bizantinos, "todos los combates se realizan en 100 kms2", lo que no dice el sodomita de Ferreras es que en esos 100 kms está lo mejor del ejercito nazi.



Estan fuera de contexto, se imitan a seguìr como buenos vasallos disciplinados las consignas globalista, Ferreras es un vasallo muy implicado con su señor, pero ciego no es, empieza a oir tambores en la lejania. Piensa en el cuadro, hasta el penultima dia defendera el fracaso ruso y la reconquista epica Ucraniana. Imagina como se le helara la sangre cuando un teletipo le informe que todo el este y sur del Ucrania es rusa y Kiev esta apunto de capitular. ¿donde quedara su credibilidad?


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> En al vida no es todo blanco y negro, o mejor dicho, blanco y rojo. También hubo cosacos que lucharon con los rojos, y en la SGM la mayoría de los verdaderos cosacos que quedaban eran los de las comunidades del sur de Rusia y de Siberia. Esos lucharon por la patria. Por eso se revivieron los uniformes y las tradiciones cosacas en el Ejército soviético. Los puedes ver en el desfile de la victoria en la Plaza Roja en 1945.
> 
> Sospecho que los "cosacos" que Pannwitz intentó reclutar eran más ucranianos que otra cosa.




zaporizhhia....


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 May 2022)




----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

china 76 submarinos ...... 4 con misiles nucleares....


----------



## la mano negra (30 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> _AHORA - PM Trudeau: "Ya no será posible comprar, vender, transferir o importar pistolas en ningún lugar de Canadá".
> 
> _



¡ Viva la libertad, canadienses ! Las puertas de vuestra cárcel se cierran un poco más cada vez. Castro El Chico os va a enseñar lo que es vivir en un paraíso .


----------



## visemo (30 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dado que el objetivo principal es la desnazificación de Ucrania, está claro no habrá satisfacción
> con la simple liberación de Donetsk y Luhansk. Osease: Van a ir hasta la misma frontera polaca.
> Esto, lógicamente llevará su tiempo -toco madera- así que tengan el personal santa paciencia.



Ahí discrepo a no ser que metan 150.000 hombres más. Es improbable tomar toda Ucrania con ese número de efectivos. Lo que si me imagino es llegar hasta dnipro y cercar Odessa, asaltarla son palabras mayores por la destrucción. Pero si que si no firman una "rendición", Rusia va a tener que seguir hasta la frontera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

*FRENTE INTERNO *



22:45

grasshopper

*Elon Musk Crumbs*

*Does anyone else feel like they are being watched?*














CentaIl lntelligence Agency (ClA)
##110
MSM.
ClA counter-ops.
Will all fall down.
Q
H/T to Tifanie


​


----------



## alnitak (30 May 2022)

No está garantizado que todas las gasolineras estén abiertas después del lunes, ya que varias gasolineras en Hungría ya están cerradas por problemas de suministro. Muchas estaciones de servicio grandes no pudieron llenar su suministro de diésel el sábado, pero también hubo algunas que ya se habían quedado sin todo tipo de combustible, informa RTL News. El ministro de la Oficina del Primer Ministro, Gergely Gulyás, anunció el jueves pasado que a partir del viernes, solo los automóviles con matrícula húngara o permisos de registro húngaros podrán repostar en las estaciones de servicio húngaras al precio tope de 480 florines por litro. El presidente de la Asociación de Gasolineras Independientes, Gábor Egri, valoró la decisión del Gobierno como “intratable e inviable”.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (30 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues les deben haber dado un toque para que se corten () un poco porque es raro que no se haya visto ningún pescuezo rebanado



Los chechenos que cortaban cabezas ( hijadistas de la peor especie) son enemigos de los chicos de Kadirov que se refieren a ellos como demonios.

Precisamente estos demonios luchan en la banda de Ucrania, y los kadirovitas llevaban tiempo con ganas de encontrárselos.
Al parecer en Severodonets ha sido por fin.


----------



## crocodile (30 May 2022)

Se cargó el primer carguero en el puerto de Mariupol

El barco ha recibido un envío de metal, que será entregado a Rostov-on-Don.

Los zapadores rusos habían neutralizado previamente por completo el puerto y su área de agua de las minas.


----------



## chemarin (30 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Los chechenos que cortaban cabezas ( hijadistas de la peor especie) son enemigos de los chicos de Kadirov que se refieren a ellos como demonios.
> 
> Precisamente estos demonios luchan en la banda de Ucrania, y los kadirovitas llevaban tiempo con ganas de encontrárselos.
> Al parecer en Severodonets ha sido por fin.



No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (30 May 2022)

Los héroes ucros bombardean población civil y se oyen cosas muy feas. Será verdad?


----------



## crocodile (30 May 2022)

Se inauguró en Melitopol la primera división del servicio federal de migración de la Federación Rusa. A partir de mañana comienza la aceptación de los documentos necesarios para obtener la ciudadanía rusa.

La recepción de documentos se realizará en el Centro de prestación de servicios administrativos en la calle. Chernyshevsky, 37. El procedimiento simplificado no implica la renuncia a la ciudadanía ucraniana


----------



## chemarin (30 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Durante una entrevista en Sverodonetsk, cae un proyectil ucraniano.
> 
> Espectacular. ( Se puede ver, no hay sangre ni carnaza pero el susto es grande ).
> ...



Yo creo que los enlaces a telegram es mejor ponerlos como texto, si lo pones como link no se ve nada, al menos en el PC. Como texto puedes copiar y pegar para visualizarlo en la aplicación.


----------



## willbeend (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *Russia to probe claims of suspicious activity by Red Cross*
> The Ukrainian branch of the aid group allegedly catalogued children with healthy organs
> 
> 
> ...



No te quepa la menor duda gatochimpinfin, en estos años, el turismo de transplantes turco no habria sido posible sin los niños de Libia, Siria y Ucrania secuestrados por los mercenarios de la OTAN.


----------



## willbeend (31 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me ha gustado esta frase:
> _*"En la guerra se es cazador o conejo. *_
> *Nunca ambos al mismo tiempo. *
> _*Aunque le den un arma al conejo."*_



A la hora de trolear, no les gana nadie. Putos amos.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> _AHORA - PM Trudeau: "Ya no será posible comprar, vender, transferir o importar pistolas en ningún lugar de Canadá".
> 
> _



¿En Canadá siguen con el bozal?
Impresionante.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Estan fuera de contexto, se imitan a seguìr como buenos vasallos disciplinados las consignas glovalista, Ferreras es un vasallo muy implicado con su señor, pero ciego no es, empieza a oir tambores en la lejania. Piensa en el cuadro, hasta el penultima dia defendera el fracaso ruso y la reconquista epica Ucraniana. Imagina como se le helara la sangre cuando un teletipo le informe que todo el este y sur del Ucrania es rusa y Kiev esta apunto de capitular. ¿donde quedara su credibilidad?



¿Qué decían de Afganistán? ¿Cómo explicaron y maquillaron el desastre otanista?
Los últimos días de la ofensiva final y el caos de Kabul los pasé fuera de España y lo seguí poco....


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (31 May 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Los oc ci dentales no se están dando cuenta que los rusos no van a olvidar todo lo que está pasando . La respuesta será tardía pero efectiva, pongo 15 motivos :
> 
> - no van a olvidar el intento de robo de reservas.
> - boicot a empresas rusas y a sus ciudadanos.
> ...



Toda solución pasa por dejar la isla de los piratas como si fuera la superficie de Mercurio.

A partir de ahí se puede hablar de alguna solución para el resto doe mundo. Los gusanos lo entenderán a la primera. 


Y en honor a Don Caton el Viejo, concluyó: 

Ceterum censeo Britannicus esse delendam

.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

«Sin cebada no hay cerveza, siendo además su cultivo muy rentable» - Agrónoma


Intermalta, líder en producción de malta para las principales cerveceras españolas, cuenta con tres fábricas en España, una de ellas en Sevilla, construida en 2007 al lado de la fábrica de Heineken. Con 44 años de experiencia fabricando malta para el mercado interior, el reto de Intermalta es...




sevilla.abc.es


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿En Canadá siguen con el bozal?
> Impresionante.



Sólo los esclavos, el bastardo de Castro se ve que es inmune.


----------



## Pepejosé (31 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Madre mía no es viejo ese video ni ná!
> Puede que así se ganen las guerras, pero esto no es una guerra, sino una operacihón expecial. Fíajte que país más paco es cochinorrusia que ni siquiera saben llamar por su nombre al jardín en el que se han metido.



Bueno, si tenemos en cuenta que "la guerra" empezó hace tres meses el video no puede ser muy viejo.
Pero, sí, hay que reconocer que es de aquellos tiempos cuando los de Azov podían hacer sus cosas de nazis tranquilamente.

como veo que el vídeo no te ha hecho mucha gracia te pongo este de la ciudad de Liman a ver si te parece mejor.


----------



## chemarin (31 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> S U B L I M E



Hay una razón de costes, el trigo parece que se transporta por barcos, y ese es el medio más económico para hacerlo, si lo transportaran por carretera o trenes sería bastante más caro. Sin embargo con las armas no se siguen los mismos criterios económicos, se pagan muy caras y por eso pueden ir por medios de transporte más caros.


----------



## Rabino Arana (31 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.



Los chechenos son sufíes. Eso marca la diferencia.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 May 2022)

....


Guanotopía dijo:


> «Sin cebada no hay cerveza, siendo además su cultivo muy rentable» - Agrónoma
> 
> 
> Intermalta, líder en producción de malta para las principales cerveceras españolas, cuenta con tres fábricas en España, una de ellas en Sevilla, construida en 2007 al lado de la fábrica de Heineken. Con 44 años de experiencia fabricando malta para el mercado interior, el reto de Intermalta es...
> ...



Esto me ha llegado al corazón


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 May 2022)




----------



## ryder87 (31 May 2022)

Canal de YouTube desde la cárcel..solo en Rusia! jaja


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.



Claro que la hay hombre, en el islam como en todas religiones hay corrientes más radicales y otras más tolerantes. 
La mayor fuente de radicalismo islámico actual deriva de las predicaciones de un fanático árabe del siglo XVIII ( Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab - Wikipedia)
que en alianza política y matrimonial con la casa de Saud mantienen el waahbismo como forma de expansión de los intereses de ambos, expansión del integrismo religioso y expansión del poder de los Saud. 
El petróleo descubierto bajo sus pies fue lo que dio proyección mundial a estos degenerados.


----------



## Castellano (31 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.



Los yihadistas chechenos mataron a Kadyrov padre (le pusieron una bomba)

Así que imagina que hacen los kadyrovitas cada vez que apresan a un follacabras


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.



Es que dentro del islam tienes muchas corrientes. Por ejemplo el chiismo Irani sería muy asimilable al catolicismo romano, con la existencia del clero jerarquizado y que no admite una libre interpretación, lo que impide las derivas radicales del sunnismo, las más conocidas wahabismo y salafismo. 
El sufismo es una corriente muy espiritual y con un componente místico muy importante que los fanáticos wahabies odian especialmente. 
Es un tema apasionante que da para hilo propio.


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Viva la libertad, canadienses ! Las puertas de vuestra cárcel se cierran un poco más cada vez. Castro El Chico os va a enseñar lo que es vivir en un paraíso .



Mirad a los subnormales todavía con las mascarillas puestas...

La subnormalidad da la izmierda progre: 

"Ha habido un asesinato con un cuchillo de cocina. Solución: Prohibamos los cuchillos de cocina". 

"Ha habido un atentado en las Ramblas usando una camioneta. Solución: Prohibamos las camionetas".


----------



## crocodile (31 May 2022)

La situación en los frentes en la noche del 30 de mayo:

Por segundo día consecutivo, las atrocidades cometidas por Ucrania se han convertido en el tema del día. Sin exagerar, continúa el genocidio abierto de la población de la República Popular de Donetsk. Esta vez el golpe recayó en la escuela número 22 y la escuela número 5 en Donetsk. 6 personas murieron y 16 personas resultaron heridas. Se sabe que los ucronazis están bombardeando Donetsk con obuses estadounidenses M-777 con un calibre de 155 mm.

⚔La situación en los frentes:

▫En el frente de Jarkov, las cosas se han nivelado. Después de una serie de intentos fallidos de empujar toda la línea del frente hacia nuestras fronteras y correr por el bosque con un pilar fronterizo, el enemigo aparentemente se quedó sin fuerzas. Ahora el enemigo ha retrocedido y está ganando fuerza. Se informa que el enemigo logró cruzar el Seversky Donets, y nuevamente está preparando terreno para la transferencia de fuerzas de choque para organizarnos problemas en la retaguardia. Pero dado que conocemos estos planes, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso es aún más consciente.

▫En el sector Izyum, los nuestros están presionando hacia Slavyansk, pero el enemigo se mantiene firme. Ahora las batallas han avanzado a Svyatogorsk: hay posiciones ventajosas de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la montaña, no podemos evitarlas. Además, los nuestros están presionando desde el otro lado, Liman está completamente tomado, lo que incluso admitió Arestovich. Las tropas rusas liberaron Dibrova y Stary Caravan, ahora estamos tratando de pasar de allí a Raygorodok. Pero como los puentes han sido volados, es necesario volver a cruzar el Seversky Donetsk, y esto no es tan fácil como ha demostrado la práctica.

▫Frente de Lugansk. Algunos grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan controlando las regiones centrales de Severodonetsk y la zona industrial de la planta de "Azot". Nuestras tropas prácticamente han eliminado al enemigo de Severodonetsk: los militantes restantes se esconden en edificios residenciales. En el pueblo de Borovskoye, en los edificios residenciales, los ucronazis equiparon puestos de tiro, incluidos los de francotiradores. A los residentes locales se les prohibió salir de la ciudad. Se informa que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas han avanzado en Kamyshevaja y ya controlan el 80-90% del pueblo. La captura de Kamyshevaja permitirá una presión más acentuada sobre Vrubovka, y toda la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zolotoe será bloqueada por tres lados.

▫En el Frente Sur, en la frontera de las regiones de Jersón y Nikolaev, el frente cobró vida. Hoy es el tercer día consecutivo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de contraatacar. Los dos primeros intentos fueron un completo fiasco. Los ataques de los ucros no funcionan, si casi no tenemos pérdidas, pero el enemigo tiene pérdidas de alrededor de un batallón. El ataque de hoy está siendo llevado a cabo cerca de Snegirevka por las fuerzas del grupo táctico de un batallón con el apoyo de la artillería, sabremos cómo terminará esta aventura de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mañana.

▫Además, no se puede ignorar el ataque terrorista en Melitopol. Alrededor de las 7:40 am, una explosión retumbó en el centro de Melitopol liberado. Como resultado, dos voluntarios resultaron heridos; ahora están en el hospital. Se sabe que los saboteadores ucranianos están detrás de la explosión en Melitopol.

Zonas fronterizas. Teniendo en cuenta la situación actual en las regiones fronterizas de la región de Kursk con Ucrania, en nombre del jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la región se está fortaleciendo con una agrupación adicional de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. En la frontera de la región de Briansk, nuestros guardias fronterizos se enfrentaron con el grupo de sabotaje ucraniano; desafortunadamente, varios muchachos murieron.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los yihadistas chechenos mataron a Kadyrov padre (le pusieron una bomba)
> 
> Así que imagina que hacen los kadyrovitas cada vez que apresan a un follacabras



Yo creo que ya debieron enfrentarse en Siria, me refiero a los hombres de Kadyrov frente a las ratas traidoras jihadies.


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1074764
> 
> 
> Sera el Lada Sputnik, el Lada Samara creo que es el nombre de exportacion ???.
> ...



A mí me parece un Samara, también llamado "deviatka" (nueve).


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿En Canadá siguen con el bozal?
> Impresionante.



Y en España también, no se de que te sorprendes.


----------



## ZARGON (31 May 2022)

Es increible el grado de estupidez de los que hacen esto, pero mucho mas estupidos son los que se lo creen


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 May 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los yihadistas chechenos mataron a Kadyrov padre (le pusieron una bomba)
> 
> Así que imagina que hacen los kadyrovitas cada vez que apresan a un follacabras



La cosa tuvo su historia.
La bomba la pusieron durante unas obras que hubo en la tribuna del estadio. Luego, meses después, cuando estuvo aquello bien de autoridades la hicieron estallar. 
Hijadistas con planificación estratégica. 

Aparte de eso, apresar apresar muy pocos. Estos sí que se autogranadean a sí mismos antes de ser capturados.


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)




----------



## willbeend (31 May 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Canal de YouTube desde la cárcel..solo en Rusia! jaja



Pobrete que da un poco de penica, ya habia visto su entrevista con el britanico aquel, creo que Graham o algo asi no estoy seguro.
Lo que me sorprende es que despues de haber estado en Siria luchando contra el Isis financiado por la Otan, se ponga al servicio de la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia.

A ver, me sorprende "moralmente", sobre el papel ya sabemos que los kurdos esos estan en la misma nomina que los ukros.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que ya debieron enfrentarse en Siria, me refiero a los hombres de Kadyrov frente a las ratas traidoras jihadies.



Seguramente que sí. Al punto de que una de las motivaciones de Rusia para ayudar a Siria fue que entendieron que a los hijadistas chechenos era mejor matarlos en Siria antes que en Chechenia.

Pero la implicación de tropas de combate rusas en ese escenario fue mínima y tampoco eran todos de las brigadas chechenas.


----------



## Hal8995 (31 May 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Los héroes ucros bombardean población civil y se oyen cosas muy feas. Será verdad?



Vete por Donetsk y pregunta por allí si
es verdad. O por Kherson , Orlovka.

Lo de las farolas en Kiev y Lvov deben ser representaciones de semana santa también verdad ? 

Lo de Odessa eran unos falleros tb ?

Los disparos a los prisioneros rusos transmitidos por los propios Azov que ?

El Azov asesinando a cuchilladas a un pobre hombre atado (incluso le clava en el ojo)?

Y los Azov subiendo un prisionero crucificado y después quemalo en la cruz y enviar el video a Donetsk ?

Y el que después de matar un prisionero llama a su familia por el móvil para burlarse ? Y además sube el vídeo en las redes.

Los cientos de niños muertos en Donetsk, parque de los ángeles, por bombardeos indiscriminados durante ocho años, ahora con los 777 llegan mas al centro de la ciudad. Eso que ?

Uno de los negociadores de paz ucro , asesinado por los suyos . Sentencia ? Juicio ? Para nada.

Salas de tortura, hasta los observadores de la Osce, que cuando se fueron les regalaron los autos a Azov por cierto, hicieron un informe en 2016 sobre las atrocidades de los grupos ultras ukros.

Grupo Tornado, estos se pasaron un poco más pues violaban bebes delante de sus padres. Estos fueron puestos en prisión por los propios ucros. Zelensky los ha puesto en la calle y con armas

Me alucina la gente q es incapaz de extrapolar , que te podria pasar a tí o atu familia joder, entonces sí que lo condenarías ? Que falta de empatía.

Gentuza sin humanidad ninguna. Las gracietas con el sufrimiento ajeno sea cualquier bando y de personas indefensas no las aguanto.

Si piensas q es todo totería anda y vete al hilo del chusky con *.* , Fígaro y demás basura.


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y en España también, no se de que te sorprendes.



En España los políticos ya no la llevan, tan sólo algún covidiano fanático de motu proprio.


----------



## Homero+10 (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


>




Excelente lo de Elias!


----------



## mirkoxx (31 May 2022)

*La situación en dirección de Nikolaev-Kherson para fines del 30 de mayo de 2022 - *Rybar

_*▪*_El 30 de mayo, otro grupo blindado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentó romper las defensas en el área de *Davydov Brod, *tratando de capturar una cabeza de puente en la margen izquierda del río Ingulets. Hay combates en curso.

_*▪*_La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre *Olgino* y *Vysokopolie* fue frustrada.

_*▪*_Un grupo de Fuerzas Especiales ucranianas en *Kinbur Spit* fue liquidado.

_*▪*_Como resultado del ataque a *Novy Bug*, el puesto de mando del comando operativo "Sur" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido. En *Nikolaev*, una concentración de equipos ucranianos fue destruida en el territorio de la planta de Okean.

_*▪*_Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana derribado cerca de *Zagradovka.*

_*▪*_Como resultado del ataque ucraniano en *Kherson;* Internet y las telecomunicaciones quedaron desactivadas, y la restauración aún es imposible.

_*▪*_La artillería ucraniana bombardeó *Snigirevka*: uno de los ataques alcanzó el hospital local.










*Ofensiva en el Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania a fines del 30 de mayo de 2022 - *Rybar

_*▪*_En el norte de *la región de Kharkov*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están recuperando gradualmente la iniciativa, empujando a las unidades ucranianas hacia las afueras de *Kharkov*.

_*▪*_El ataque a *Slavyansk* continúa: desde el lado de *Liman* se limpia el cinturón forestal y se toma la carretera a *Raygorodok* y, desde el lado de *Izyum*, las tropas avanzan lentamente hacia *Bogorodichny* .

_*▪*_En *Severodonetsk*, las fuerzas aliadas lograron ocupar la mitad de la ciudad. Todavía no hay confirmación de la captura de la administración de la ciudad.

_*▪*_Al norte de *Popasna*, continúa la lucha por asentamientos clave. Se ha establecido un control seguro de la estación de tren de *Kamyshevakhi* y de las calles circundantes.






*1er Ejército Ruso de Tanques en acción en Ucrania: las bajas se reducen en un 50% gracias a un entrenamiento especial*

Durante las operaciones especiales en Ucrania, el 1er Ejército Blindado está realizando cursos de medicina táctica con los soldados para mejorar la autoayuda y la ayuda mutua en la línea de contacto.

Las habilidades adquiridas durante la primera fase (campo de batalla) ayudan para aliviar a los combatientes del estado crítico y a garantizar su posterior evacuación. Esto permite que la fase de enfermería especializada (med., hospital) se trate sin complicaciones, excluyendo las amputaciones.

Como resultado, sólo en el último mes *en* *el 1er Ejército de Tanques el número de bajas se redujo en un 50%*, lo que confirma la eficacia del entrenamiento.


----------



## amcxxl (31 May 2022)




----------



## Epicii (31 May 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Viva la libertad, canadienses ! Las puertas de vuestra cárcel se cierran un poco más cada vez. Castro El Chico os va a enseñar lo que es vivir en un paraíso .



jajaja cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino afeitar, pon las tuyas a remojar...

nadie quiere que el chiflado del pueblo tenga un M16, que esas libertades se la queden los idiotas texanos.

El que desea que el subnormal del pueblo tenga un rifle de asalto, es porque él es el subnormal del pueblo...


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (31 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> jajaja cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino afeitar, pon las tuyas a remojar...
> 
> nadie quiere que el chiflado del pueblo tenga un M16, que esas libertades se la queden los idiotas texanos.
> 
> El que desea que el subnormal del pueblo tenga un rifle de asalto, es porque él es el subnormal del pueblo...



166 mensajes en 4 años y vienes a alabar a Trudeau... pues vaya con Epi...

hala cuentalo en el ignore


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> jajaja cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino afeitar, pon las tuyas a remojar...
> 
> nadie quiere que el chiflado del pueblo tenga un M16, que esas libertades se la queden los idiotas texanos.
> 
> El que desea que el subnormal del pueblo tenga un rifle de asalto, es porque él es el subnormal del pueblo...




Y cuando el chiflado del pueblo acuchille a alguien... ¿vas a prohibir los cuchillos de cocina?
Y cuando el chiflado del pueblo decida hacer estallar una bombona de gas... ¿vas a prohibir las bombonas de gas?

¿Cómo va eso de las prohibiciones exactamente, cráneo privilegiado?


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 May 2022)

Es ese el mismo Jerson donde decían los rusos hace dos días que iban a hacer un referendum de hautodeterminación?. Pero que verguenza ajena dan esos hijos de la gran puta. Espero que entren los ucranios a sangre y fuego en sea ciudad y no dejen ni un invasor con la cabeza sobre los hombros.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## raptors (31 May 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Ahí discrepo a no ser que metan 150.000 hombres más. Es improbable tomar toda Ucrania con ese número de efectivos. Lo que si me imagino es llegar hasta dnipro y cercar Odessa, asaltarla son palabras mayores por la destrucción. Pero si que si no firman una "rendición", Rusia va a tener que seguir hasta la frontera.




*A menos que en los territorios liberados* se vayan incorporando gente local a la milicia prorrusa...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me ha gustado esta frase:
> _*"En la guerra se es cazador o conejo. *_
> *Nunca ambos al mismo tiempo. *
> _*Aunque le den un arma al conejo."*_



No nos vengamos demasiado arriba con el tema tampoco. El componente "lotería" en eso de la guerra es bastante grande. He visto "Band of brothers" 3 veces y las entrevistas a los veteranos que inician cada episodio no me las puedo quitar de la cabeza cuando sale el tema de la guerra a colación. Eran otros tiempos, muchos fueron a la guerra empujados por un "sentido del deber", lo definiesen como lo definiesen, y el resto fue una cuestión de "gestión del miedo".

Y siempre quedara la conversación entre un soldado y el capitán. Ud. no tiene miedo? Cuando llegue tenia miedo siempre. Un día me pare a pensar, me di por muerto y pude controlar el miedo. Capitan Ronald Spiers, que llego a teniente coronel y fue gobernador de la prisión de Spandau.

Darse por muerto para poder controlar el miedo. Acojonante. Y luego unos volvieron y otros no (algo mas del 10%), fueran cazadores o conejos.


----------



## Nico (31 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es ese el mismo Jerson donde decían los rusos hace dos días que iban a hacer un referendum de hautodeterminación?. Pero que verguenza ajena dan esos hijos de la gran puta. Espero que entren los ucranios a sangre y fuego en sea ciudad y no dejen ni un invasor con la cabeza sobre los hombros.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.




Si tuvieras interés por el tema militar te sugiero que repases *Kursk y las Ardenas.*

Un contraataque o es exitoso, o termina generando más daños y pérdidas al defensor que realiza ese ataque.

Los ucranianos han tratado de nivelar la situación en el sur... si les sale bien sería un éxito formidable. *Si les sale mal habrán perdido hombres y equipos y debilitado sus líneas.*

Te sugiero que antes de "alegrarte" de las noticias iniciales, esperes la conclusión de los eventos... no sea cosa que te lleves una sorpresa.

De todos modos -y lo señalo porque yo trato de ser equilibrado y no como en tu caso que sólo miras con un ojo los acontecimientos-, he de decir que la defensa ucraniana es muy dura (o el ataque ruso muy débil, como prefieras) y cada metro de terreno se gana con una lentitud exasperante.

No tengo del todo en claro si se debe a los limitados medios rusos en esta campaña, a un modelo estratégico determinado (ir lento para desgastar a Ucrania mientras esperan eventos de tipo político), a condiciones y razones operativas, o a méritos de la defensa ucraniana. Lo veremos más en claro a medida que los hechos se vayan sucediendo.

No estaría mal -sugerencia-, que en vez de mirar esta guerra *desde tus DESEOS*, lo hicieras desde los HECHOS. Se aprende más.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Hora de Telegram y del canal del ex militar de Singapur...

Lo de este foro ya es pura basura, sin paliativos. Cuando los "míos" atacan, atacar es cojonudo. Cuando los "míos" defienden, defender es cojonudo. Hagan lo que hagan los míos, siempre es cojonudo, en la proporción de tropas adecuadas y con los medios mejores y mas modernos. Y sobre todo, esa aldea que, cuando hace una semana era tomada por los "otros" era una puta mierda, hoy, tomada por los "míos", es un hub de transporte internacional...

Todo ello sin levantar el culo de la silla, delante del ordenador. Y cuantos mas insultos y mas vehemencia contra el "otro", probablemente menos huevos en la vida real...

Venga, bravos...


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En España los políticos ya no la llevan, tan sólo algún covidiano fanático de motu proprio.



En transportes públicos, farmacias, hospitales, centros de salud(ambulatorios).


----------



## arriondas (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El gitano Triana ridiculizando los avances bizantinos, "todos los combates se realizan en 100 kms2", lo que no dice el sodomita de Ferreras es que en esos 100 kms está lo mejor del ejercito nazi.



El Pérez Triana... Con esa cara y esos estudios que tiene, qué quieres... Para ser un "experto" bien que mete la pata, y no es la primera vez que lo hace; en un podcast sobre Crimea, soltó una burrada digna de alguien que no tiene ni idea de la Historia de Rusia.

Pero bueno, para eso le pagan. Es otra putilla del establishment. Y estaba en la lista de Nicolás de Pedro y Marta Ter, en el bando de los pro-Ucrania.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

https://srbin.info/es/svet/bivsi-japanski-premijer-zelenski-je-kriv-za-rat-u-ukrajini/




*Exprimer ministro japonés: Zelensky tiene la culpa de la guerra en Ucrania*
17:49 Fecha de ingreso 29.05.2022.
0

*La posición del presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, sobre la pertenencia a la OTAN y la negativa a resolver el conflicto de Donbás provocó el inicio de una operación especial rusa. Así lo afirmó el ex primer ministro de Japón, Shinzo Abe, informa el sitio ruso "Ura.ru".*


- Probablemente las hostilidades podrían haberse evitado si el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, se hubiera visto obligado a prometer que su país no se uniría a la OTAN, o si se le hubiera obligado a otorgar un alto grado de autonomía a dos enclaves (DNR y LNR) en el este. - Informes Abea publicados por "Economist", informes "Ura.ru".


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

De siempre, fueron los ganadores, de siempre, los que han decidido como fue la historia,
cuales fueron los hechos y los mitos. Hoy, parece inevitable que el ganador va a ser Rusia, 
algo que a las elites de occidente no les entra en la cabeza. La historia, según el imperio,
pasará a la historia.


----------



## El-Mano (31 May 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (31 May 2022)

Los piratas y sus falsas banderas

*No, la crisis alimentaria en el mundo no es consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania*






BT.- Hace días que los medios de intoxicación insisten en que la carestía de trigo en el mundo es «culpa» de Rusia porque bloquea los puertos del Mar Negro e impide la salida de las exportaciones ucranianas. Rusia bloquea 22 millones de toneladas de grano en los puertos ucranianos, dice la prensa ucraniana. Rusia no es un país bloqueado sino que es quien bloquea, una herramienta que utiliza para presionar al «mundo entero».
El Secretario General de la ONU pide a Rusia que permita «la exportación segura del grano almacenado en los puertos ucranianos». Por su parte, The Economist cita al director del Programa Mundial de Alimentos: «En los próximos nueve meses veremos hambrunas, veremos la desestabilización de las naciones y veremos migraciones masivas».

El bocazas de Zelensky llega a afirmar que Rusia le está robando el trigo a Ucrania y los medios acompañan el embuste con unas imágenes de la empresa estadounidense de satélites Maxar que muestran a las tropas rusas con las manos en la masa, en pleno latrocinio en los puertos ucranianos. Las imágenes han sido difundidas por la CNN a todo el mundo y son una manipulación: son del puerto de Sebastopol, o sea, de Crimea, que forma parte de Rusia desde 2014.
Maxar es la misma empresa que exhibió las imágenes obtenidas vía satélite mostrando a las tropas rusas cometiendo la matanza de Bucha. La cadena Sky también ha mostrado imágenes del puerto de Odesa, donde más de un cuarto de millón de toneladas de grano están atascadas desde hace meses sin poder salir al mar.
Ucrania no es el único país del mundo que exporta trigo. Más bien ocupa el quinto lugar, por detrás de países como Estados Unidos, Canadá o Francia. También de Rusia, que es uno de los mayores productores mundiales. Exporta el doble que Ucrania, lo cual supone un 18 por ciento del mercado mundial. Pero las remesas están sometidas a las sanciones económicas.
Es enternecedora esa súbita preocupación de las grandes potencias por el hambre en el mundo. Antes nunca hubo carestía de trigo y ahora la situación ha cambiado porque los puertos ucranianos no pueden llevar alimento al mundo.

*Ucrania sigue exportando su trigo a través de Rumanía*

Lo cierto es que los puntos fronterizos ucranianos están congestionados y su red ferroviaria también a causa de la llegada de ayuda militar, aparte de que los bombardeos rusos la han inutilizado en buen parte.
A pesar de ello, Ucrania sigue exportando grano a través de los puertos rumanos, que es una de las pocas formas que tienen de pagar el armamento que les llega. Los puertos rumanos siguen operando con normalidad, especialmente el de Constanza. Sólo en el mes de mayo exportarán 1,5 millones de toneladas de grano ucraniano a través de Rumanía, y es posible que exporten el doble, tres millones, en un futuro próximo.
El transporte por carretera traslada los cultivos a los puertos rumanos fluviales del Danubio, un río navegable por el que se lleva a cabo la carga a la Unión Europea en barcazas. No obstante, las imágenes satelitales muestran que los puertos rumanos, tanto el de Constanza como los del Danubio, están sobrecargados por los mismos motivos que la red ferroviaria ucraniana: los cargamentos de armas también congestionan el tráfico fluvial en el Danubio.
Hay propuestas para utilizar los puertos del Adriático e incluso Lituania se ha ofrecido para exportar el grano ucraniano a través de su red ferroviaria y sus puertos. Pero eso no le interesa a la OTAN.
Rusia no bloquea el tráfico civil en el Mar Negro. El Ministerio ruso de Defensa ha abierto una versión marítima de los corredores humanitarios terrestres. Tienen 80 millas náuticas de largo y 3 millas náuticas de ancho. Cada 15 minutos la Marina rusa transmite por radio la ubicación del carril seguro a través de los canales internacionales de radio VHF.

*El hambre y la crisis alimentaria mundial*

La crisis alimentaria mundial no ha sido desencadenada por la guerra actual en Ucrania, sino que comenzó a mediados del año pasado.
Las cosechas mundiales de trigo son las peores en más de 20 años debido a la sequía, que han reducido la producción y las exportaciones. Por ejemplo, entre otros países, India ha prohibido las exportaciones de trigo, lo que ha reducido la oferta mundial y ha disparado los precios.
Sin embargo, Rusia ha obtenido una de las mejores cosechas de trigo de los últimos tiempos y su política de ventas es la misma que con el gas. Ha dividido a los países en amigos y enemigos. Está dispuesto a vender trigo a quien quiera saltarse las sanciones y comprarlo; para los enemigos lo que cambia es el precio: tienen que pagar en rublos a precios de mercado, es decir, muy por encima de su cotización del año pasado.
Pero el gobierno ucraniano se opone a las exportaciones de trigo ruso y ha pedido a Turquía que prohíba el tránsito por el Estrecho del Bósforo de los barcos cargados de grano ruso. Recientemente, Egipto y Líbano no permitireron atracar a un barco ruso porque «el cargamento había sido robado a Ucrania». El barco tuvo que atracar en Siria.
Al comienzo de la guerra Ucrania bloqueó sus propios puertos, atrapando a los barcos que permanecían atracados en ellos y colocando minas a lo largo de la costa. El gobierno ucraniano ha puesto condiciones a la navegación civil y los cargueros atrapados no pueden abandonar el puerto. El Ministerio ruso de Defensa ha informado de que Kiev impide la salida de sus puertos a 75 barcos extranjeros de 17 países distintos, pero ¿quién hace caso a lo que dice Rusia?
Los medios negaron que Ucrania hubiera colocado minas marinas para detener un posible asalto anfibio ruso en sus costas, principalmente en la región de Odesa. Los «expertos» occidentales se hicieron eco de la posición ucraniana de que era Rusia quien había colocado las minas.
Las minas ucranianas quedaron a la deriva en el Mar Negro. Se calcula que colocaron entre 200 y 400 minas de ancla alrededor de Odesa y en el noroeste del Mar Negro. Algunas de ellas se soltaron de sus cadenas durante las tormentas y luego derivaron hacia el sur por la corriente, obligando a cerrar temporalmente el tránsito marítimo por el Estrecho del Bósforo en varias ocasiones.
Una de las minas fue neutralizada por la Marina rumana. Naturalmente, se trataba de una antigua mina marina con marcas ucranianas, pero ningún medio occidental informó de ello.
Debido al peligro que suponen las minas, la navegación está prohibida hasta nuevo aviso en ciertas zonas marcadas. ¿Quién debe limpiar los puertos ucranianos de minas? ¿Ucrania o la OTAN? Quizá Ucrania también le de la vuelta a este asunto y pretenda que se encarguen de ello «los países ribereños del Mar Negro», como si las mismas estuvieran flotando en el agua por casualidad…

*La OTAN prepara una provocación naval en el Mar Negro*

¿Por qué la OTAN y Ucrania insisten en exportar el trigo por el puerto de Odesa? La explicación la dio el lunes el periódico británico The Guardian. Por encargo de la OTAN, Reino Unido trabaja en un plan propuesto por Lituania para enviar buques de guerra al Mar Negro para escoltar a los exportadores de grano ucraniano que viajen a Odesa. «Gran Bretaña apoya en principio el llamamiento a una coalición naval ‘de voluntarios’ para impulsar las exportaciones a través del Mar Negro», decía el periódico.
El ministro lituano de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, justificaba la provocación improvisando un embuste típico: «No hay forma de almacenar este grano, ni una ruta alternativa adecuada».
«Las fuerzas navales aliadas limpiarán la zona del puerto de minas rusas para garantizar el transporte», continuó el ministro lituano. Es posible que el delirante plan se encubra con el taparrabos de una resolución de la ONU, aprobada por razones humanitarias para paliar el hambre en el mundo. La escolta naval circularía bajo pabellón internacional, es decir, como si no fuera la OTAN. La guerra se internacionalizaría: el mundo contra Rusia.
La provocación iría acompañada, en vivo y en directo, de las correspodientes imágenes de las televisiones del mundo. Una batalla contra el hambre a la que nadie se opondría.
Pero hay quien no tiene ninguna clase de escrúpulos, como la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, que quiere que las fuerzas navales británicas participen en la expedición naval. «A Reino Unido le gustaría que los buques navales británicos se unieran a la escolta si se pudieran resolver los aspectos prácticos, incluyendo la limpieza del puerto [de Odesa] de minas y el suministro de armas de mayor alcance a Ucrania para defender el puerto contra un ataque ruso», dijo Truss.
El objetivo es que la OTAN consiga un punto de apoyo en el Mar Negro para recibir armas con mayor rapidez y convertir a Odesa en un puesto de avanzada ante las narices mismas de Rusia.
Estados Unidos ha aprobado la entrega de misiles antibuque a Ucrania para atacar a la flota rusa del Mar Negro, aunque lo más probable que esas entregas ya se han realizado en secreto. Los misiles británicos Brimstone ya están en servicio operativo en el ejército ucraniano.












No, la crisis alimentaria en el mundo no es consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Besarionis (31 May 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En transportes públicos, farmacias, hospitales, centros de salud(ambulatorios).



Es que es ahí donde puede contagiar el virus. En baretos abarrotados, por ejemplo, no contagia.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Sobre los avances y retiradas


Recientemente, incluso aquellos que hasta hace apenas unos días calificaban desastrosa la actuación militar rusa en una operación que veían estancada han cambiado el discurso. Si antes de la caída …




slavyangrad.es











Sobre los avances y retiradas


31/05/2022


En los últimos días, incluso aquellos que hasta hace apenas unos días calificaban desastrosa la actuación militar rusa en una operación que veían como estancada han cambiado el discurso. Si antes de la caída de Popasnaya y el inicio del avance sobre las dos últimas ciudades de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano dudaban incluso de si Rusia sería capaz de recuperar para las Repúblicas Populares todo el territorio de los _oblasts_ de Donetsk y Lugansk, ahora todas las esperanzas están puestas en el armamento pesado que pretende enviar Estados Unidos en un futuro próximo. En ese contexto, Zelensky y sus asesores de la Oficina del Presidente -especialmente los prolíficos Arestovich y Podoliak- anuncian que cada vez queda menos tiempo para que Ucrania logre la superioridad y presagian una ofensiva a gran escala para un futuro a medio plazo. Eso sí, teniendo en cuenta los avances rusos y republicanos en Severodonetsk y hacia Slavyansk o Artyomovsk, nadie sabe dónde estará para entonces la línea del frente y el efecto que tendrán esas armas que Kiev espera.

Sin embargo, los innegables avances rusos en Donbass, una batalla que parece encaminarse a su apogeo con las batallas por Slavyansk y por la parte central y occidental de Donetsk, han hecho surgir también una excesiva euforia en sectores prorrusos. Al contrario que las autoridades, que persisten durante los avances como ya hicieran con las retiradas en un lenguaje militar sin excesivas valoraciones, ciertos sectores han dado ya por ganada la batalla por Donbass y piensan ya en fases posteriores. Pero los avances en Lugansk, importantes y posiblemente decisivos para la batalla por Lugansk no son definitivos para el desarrollo de la guerra, que continuará más allá de la batalla por Donbass, ni impiden a Ucrania atacar el frente y la retaguardia: ayer mismo, la explosión de una bomba hirió a tres civiles en Melitopol (zona de Zaporozhie controlada por las tropas rusas desde hace semanas) y los ataques de artillería asesinaron a tres civiles en Stajanov y a al menos cinco en Donetsk.

La iniciativa de la guerra es de Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares, pero un frente amplio y en el que no disponen de un número excesivo de tropas hace peligrosos los ataques ucranianos, dispongan de armamento estadounidense o no. Y aunque los avances sean evidentes y reseñables -objetivos que las milicias no habrían podido imaginar capturar están derrumbándose con rapidez ahora mismo-, el triunfalismo es prematuro.

**

Severodonetsk y la batalla por Donbass

Artículo Original: Donrf.Livejournal


“¡Ya está! Severodonetsk está bajo nuestro control completo. Los nazis han sido derrotados. Todas sus posiciones han sido destruidas. La ciudad ha sido liberada. Los residentes pueden descansar tranquilos. Ya no están en peligro. Es el brillante resultado que han logrado nuestros soldados bajo el liderazgo de mi hermano, asistente del presidente de la República de Chechenia, Apti Alaudinov, en cooperación cercana con todas las tropas del Ministerio de Defensa y de la milicia popular de la RPL. No esconderé que el plan era liberar Severodonetsk en una semana, pero hoy se han hecho ajustes y se ha dado la tarea de tomar el control de la ciudad en tres días. A consecuencia de ello, nuestros soldados han avanzado aún más rápido, en tres horas. Todos los destacamentos banderistas han huido vergonzosamente de Severodonetsk en cuanto se han dado cuenta de que la República de Chechenia ha empezado a barrer la ciudad” (Ramzan Kadyrov).

Al contrario que algunos, tengo buena opinión de los chechenos, no sobran manos en la vorágine de la batalla y gracias a todos aquellos que ayudan en la liberación de Donbass. Pero eso no quita que haga falta alguna aclaración:

En primer lugar, las tropas del Ministerio de Defensa van primero. Las ciudades son tomadas por la infantería en cooperación con la artillería y los tanques. La Rosgvardia (Guardia Nacional Rusa, parte de la cual el la fuerza de despliegue rápido chechena Ajmat) realiza operaciones de barrido y actúa como parte de las fuerzas de infantería. Es una tarea dura, arriesgada y honorable, pero no hay que sobreestimar su papel.
Severodonetsk aún no ha sido totalmente tomada. El enemigo persiste al menos en la zona industrial y las zonas de las afueras. Sí, hay evidencias gráficas y audiovisuales de que el centro de la ciudad se encuentra bajo control ruso. No es que no haya que creerlo, se puede creer lo bueno, pero será diferente cuando haya confirmación oficial. Hasta entonces… Por ahora, las batallas en las calles de la ciudad persisten y se han producido durante mucho tiempo. Es indudable que hay progresos, pero es demasiado pronto para decir que se ha acabado la historia.
Después de Severodonetsk está Lisichansk, así que es muy prematuro hablar del final del _cul de sac_, por decirlo brevemente. Seguirá habiendo muchas batallas. Y muy duras.
Tomar la ciudad es gratificante, pero sin bolsas -sean pequeñas o grandes [se embolse en pequeñas bolsas la zona de Lisichansk-Severodonetsk, Bajmut, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk o la gran bolsa que cerrara todo Donbass, opción que se manejó desde los medios, pero que Rusia nunca ha intentado implementar-_Ed_], no da nada en general. Porque si retiran a esas tropas de la bolsa, esos efectivos, que han ganado experiencia de combate en batallas urbanas, reforzarán la segunda línea: Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Artyomovsk. Y si se retiran de ahí también, recibirán una agrupación de duras tropas con experiencia de combate que, tras un descanso y un refuerzo, podrán atacar cualquiera de nuestras ciudades. Al mismo tiempo, antes de retirarse, esa agrupación de defensa convertirá cualquier ciudad en ruinas e infligirá bajas en nuestras tropas. Y no hay bolsa de Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, hay una ruta principal que se encuentra bajo control a fuego y una segunda ruta que es parcialmente bombardeada. Pero ambas pueden utilizarse si no hay más remedio.
La retirada significa que el enemigo ha cambiado de opinión sobre morir en masa y pasa a tácticas más flexibles. Eso no es una buena noticia. Tenemos pocas tropas. Tendremos que aumentar el número de efectivos o habrá problemas. No hay nada de bueno en que un necio se haga más inteligente, ante todo para sus oponentes. La guerra no es tomar ciudades, la guerra es acabar con las tropas enemigas. No se trata de las personas, sino de cuántas instalaciones militares y equipamiento se ha destruido. Porque es muy difícil recuperarlo.
Así que es prematuro alegrarse. Aún quedan muchas batallas y muchos problemas de aquí en adelante. La dinámica general es positiva, es verdad, y es importante que estemos avanzando y ellos estén retrocediendo, pero es demasiado pronto para caer en el entusiasmo. Es más, el enemigo está lejos de estar exhausto. En la región de Jerson ha lanzado un contraataque. Con él no ha logrado ningún éxito significativo: se ha dicho que la irrupción fue hasta Novaya Kajovka, aunque fuera un avance insignificante y que se saldó con bajas. Eso es precisamente lo que significa, según la definición de la ciencia militar, un contraataque para desviar tropas del frente principal. Debido a nuestra falta de personal, si los militantes continúan sus ataques, tendremos que reforzar la agrupación en esa dirección a expensas de otras.

Sí, y al norte de la región de Járkov, la agrupación debe ser aumentada y la ciudad volvería a estar fácilmente en la zona de actividad militar. Esta es la retaguardia del enemigo. Hay una guarnición, una base de reparación, un nudo de logística. En pocas palabras, es el lugar más importante en el que se deberían utilizar los caros Iskanders. Lo mismo ocurre en el sur, hay que _calibrar _(atacar con misiles de crucero Kalibr) objetivos en Krivoy Rog, que si se avanzase unos 30km, estaría en el rango de ataque de artillería y lanzacohetes múltiples. Por cierto, las fuerzas aeroespaciales trabajan con éxito, tanto en los nudos ferroviario como en la disposición de fuerzas enemigas.

Si se reduce el mensaje a un único denominador, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa necesitan aumentar el tamaño de su agrupación. De cualquier manera, las hostilidades ya se están produciendo en un frente muy amplio comparable a la longitud del frente de la Gran Guerra Patria. Debido a la supremacía aérea y la calidad de la artillería, mantenemos un número limitado de tropas, pero una operación de profundidad seria requiere otro enfoque.

Terminaré con las parte positivas. El suministro de armas pesadas a los militantes ucranianos es extremadamente débil. Los misiles Harpoon ya fueron suministrados anteriormente -según la prensa ucraniana, es con lo que hundieron nuestro barco [en realidad parece que fueron misiles ucranianos Neptune, pero Ucrania sigue intentando resaltar la eficacia de las armas extranjeras, sea cierta o no-_Ed_] y los lanzacohetes múltiples que recibirán tienen un rango de 70km, lo que convierte lanzacohetes múltiples comunes en Uragan. No hay en la agenda ni Abrams, ni aeronaves ni Patriots. Al mismo tiempo, continúan los suministros de vehículos y ese es el principal problema. Esta guerra es una guerra de artillería. Todas las listas de deseos de Kiev son solo eso, listas de deseos. La entrega de otro tipo de armamento llevaría el conflicto a otro nivel, es verdad, pero la OTAN no necesita eso, un conflicto local de larga duración les sirve perfectamente.


----------



## ransomraff (31 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Están mú locos. Las guerras se ganan tirando de psicopatas sin escrúpulos que rebanan pescuezos como si aplastasen mosquitos. No con maestros de escuela, pacíficos tenderos , fontaneros o camareros a los que entregas un fusil.



Si. Se trata de deshumanizar al enemigo.En una lucha callejera o en las trincheras, hay que ir con eso "aprendido" de casa.

Pero la tecnología lo esta cambiando todo y aún solo se ve la punta del iceberg, pones a cualquier chaval de instituto tras una pantalla manejando un dron, donde solo ves eso, un "videojuego" y de repente se igualan mucho las cosas entre el sicopata y el simple panadero. Con una ventaja para el oficinista, puede llegar a ser mucho más habilidoso y meticuloso.

España no encontraría muchos voluntarios para ir a dar tiros a pie por marruecos, pero tendría millones de voluntarios para apretar botones bombardeando y disparando. Los primeros volverían tocados de la cabeza, los segundo dormirían como bebes cada noche.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

*Rusia desarma a la unidad más peligrosa de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas*


El 22 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron la base del destacamento combinado de las fuerzas especiales de policía de Ucrania KORD (Cuerpo de Acción Operacional-Súbita) en Zaporozhye, como resultado de lo cual la parte ucraniana perdió alrededor de 25 militares muertos y 75 heridos. . Los datos actualizados sobre las víctimas se recibieron el 29 de mayo 

KORD se fundó en 2015. Las principales actividades de la unidad son la neutralización de delincuentes peligrosos, la lucha contra bandas criminales, la liberación de rehenes, actividades de búsqueda operativa, participación en operaciones antiterroristas (incluidas las llamadas ATO). La unidad es la más preparada en la estructura de las fuerzas del orden de Ucrania.

Mientras tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron su próxima derrota en la región de Kherson. En los últimos dos días, el ejército ucraniano intentó dos veces romper la línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de la aldea de Davydov Brod, pero fue rechazado. Las formaciones ucranianas planearon tomar el control de la cabeza de puente y aislar las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.

Según Kirill Stremousov, subjefe de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson, durante los combates de los últimos dos días, Kiev perdió alrededor de 270 combatientes y alrededor de 20 piezas de equipo militar en esta dirección .


----------



## capitán almeida (31 May 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Es ese el mismo Jerson donde decían los rusos hace dos días que iban a hacer un referendum de hautodeterminación?. Pero que verguenza ajena dan esos hijos de la gran puta. Espero que entren los ucranios a sangre y fuego en sea ciudad y no dejen ni un invasor con la cabeza sobre los hombros.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Pero si Jerson hace mes y medio que estaba recuperada por los ukros,,,no?


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En España los políticos ya no la llevan, tan sólo algún covidiano fanático de motu proprio.



Lo cierto es que están desapareciendo.... Ya solo se ven en los sitios obligatorios. Al menos en Madrid....
A mí me indigna que en algunas tiendas y bares los llevan los trabajadores, casi seguro obligados.


----------



## Artedi (31 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sabía que los chechenos opinaran eso de los jihadistas, es interesante saberlo porque indica que hay una diferencia importante entre musulmanes civilizados y yihadistas.



Kadyrov ha traído bastante prosperidad y obras públicas a una república históricamente pobre. La gente ha tomado nota de esto y sobre todo, de que es el "hombre fuerte" al que hay que seguir. Lo he dicho en otros posts y lo repito ahora, la gente en Chechenia tiene el feudalismo grabado a fuego, y el "señor" ahora mismo es Kadyrov.


----------



## Rabino Arana (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que dentro del islam tienes muchas corrientes. Por ejemplo el chiismo Irani sería muy asimilable al catolicismo romano, con la existencia del clero jerarquizado y que no admite una libre interpretación, lo que impide las derivas radicales del sunnismo, las más conocidas wahabismo y salafismo.
> El sufismo es una corriente muy espiritual y con un componente místico muy importante que los fanáticos wahabies odian especialmente.
> Es un tema apasionante que da para hilo propio.




Cierto, el sufismo es muy interesante, con fuerte influencia del cristianismo a través de la iglesia copta. Un maestro muy reconocido era Ibn al-Arabi que nació en Murcia.

Tienen sistemas contemplativos en movimiento, en el caso de los chechenos el Zirk:



Repitiendo incansablemente el nombre de Dios, como un mantra. Da para hilo propio.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si. Se trata de deshumanizar al enemigo.En una lucha callejera o en las trincheras, hay que ir con eso "aprendido" de casa.
> 
> Pero la tecnología lo esta cambiando todo y aún solo se ve la punta del iceberg,* pones a cualquier chaval de instituto tras una pantalla manejando un dron, donde solo ves eso, un "videojuego*" y de repente se igualan mucho las cosas entre el sicopata y el simple panadero. Con una ventaja para el oficinista, puede llegar a ser mucho más habilidoso y meticuloso.
> 
> España no encontraría muchos voluntarios para ir a dar tiros a pie por marruecos, pero tendría millones de voluntarios para apretar botones bombardeando y disparando. Los primeros volverían tocados de la cabeza, los segundo dormirían como bebes cada noche.



je


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Cierto el sufismo es muy interesante, con fuerte influencia del cristianismo a través de la iglesia copta. Un maestro muy reconocido era Ibn al-Arabi que nació en Murcia.
> 
> Tienen sistemas contemplativos en movimiento, en el caso de los chechenos el Zirk:
> 
> ...



O los derviches giróvagos turcos o la maravillosa poesía del persa Rumi.... Está en gran parte traducida y la recomiendo.


----------



## cryfar74 (31 May 2022)

Existe un denominador común cuándo se comenta éste conflicto cuando lo hacen personalidades occidentales.

El caso más gráfico fue la conferencia que realizó el ex-embajador Español en Georgia. Después de toda su argumentación dió la clave de porqué decía aquello..."estoy jubilado". 

Aquéllas personas que conocen de verdad el conflicto sólo pueden hablar si no temen consecuencias laborales. Lo mismo le pasó al Coronel Baños. Así cómo al resto de personalidades que de vez en cuando salen a dar declaraciones públicas. Todos, todos tienen el prefijo "ex".



Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Artedi (31 May 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Cierto el sufismo es muy interesante, con fuerte influencia del cristianismo a través de la iglesia copta. Un maestro muy reconocido era Ibn al-Arabi que nació en Murcia.
> 
> Tienen sistemas contemplativos en movimiento, en el caso de los chechenos el Zirk:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. A mí me gusta este vídeo con el mismísimo Ramzan Kadyrov bailándolo, da una idea bastante clara de qué pie calzan toda esta gente:


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 May 2022)




----------



## Informatico77 (31 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> https://srbin.info/es/svet/bivsi-japanski-premijer-zelenski-je-kriv-za-rat-u-ukrajini/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cualquiera que conozca mínimamente al país nipón sabrá que este tipejo sí que es un verdadero nazi. No me extrañan nada sus declaraciones.


----------



## Magick (31 May 2022)

Gazprom acaba de cerrar el grifo del gas a Holanda por su negativa de pagar en rublos, la próxima, Dinamarca.


----------



## amcxxl (31 May 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (31 May 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *A menos que en los territorios liberados* se vayan incorporando gente local a la milicia prorrusa...



Ahí estamos. Si en Ucrania ha habido elecciones con votos prorrusos y nacionalistas oscilando entre el 55-45%, a uno u otro lado, es que habrá una base social que se sume a la nueva situación, y que durante los años de control del poder del régimen del Maidan, tenían un perfil bajo.

Y ya no digamos en la mitad este de Ucrania con regiones votando al 75%, 90% opciones prorrusas.

No veo necesario un control y ocupación militar por parte de rusos para tomar el poder en muchas regiones de Ucrania, los propios ucranianos residentes van a cubrir esa presencia una vez apartados y/o huidos los comisarios nacionalistas.

El problema vendrá a modo de ataques a modo terrorista en zonas limítrofes, o bombardeos como ya estamos viendo.

Soy de los que piensa que esto va para muy largo.


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

Primer carguero zarpa de Mariupol desde la caída a Rusia: líder separatista


----------



## Octubrista (31 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Existe un denominador común cuándo se comenta éste conflicto cuando lo hacen personalidades occidentales.
> 
> El caso más gráfico fue la conferencia que realizó el ex-embajador Español en Georgia. Después de toda su argumentación dió la clave de porqué decía aquello..."estoy jubilado".
> 
> ...



La gente no es libre para opinar, así de simple.

Unas veces por falta de valor, otra por falta de valores.




Magick dijo:


> Gazprom acaba de cerrar el grifo del gas a Holanda por su negativa de pagar en rublos, la próxima, Dinamarca.



Me sorprende la paciencia de los rusos en este tema y su proceder racional.

Algunos momentos invitan a cortar todo por una semana, no ponerse al teléfono y crear pánico en la UE


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Masa mierda aceptando realidad.









A Ucrania se le dificulta el frente del este y ya aparecen los primeros síntomas de fatiga


En una rara admisión de pérdidas, el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha advertido de la muerte de “entre 50 y 100” soldados cada día en la región del Donbás




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)




----------



## chapuzator (31 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mirad a los subnormales todavía con las mascarillas puestas...
> 
> La subnormalidad da la izmierda progre:
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece estupendo que en españia se dificulte el acceso a las armas en general, solo es posible realizar una matanza "puerto urraco style" ya que una persona "normal" unicamente tiene acceso a armas de caza y con un limite de cartuchos en cargador (3), y para poder tener un arma corta (pipa) la cosa se dificulta mas.
Esto hace que españa no sea Texas, ya que grillados hay en todos sitios, pero obiamente es mas facil matar a mucha gente si te permiten comprar armas de guerra en el 24H y solo con presentar el carnet del club disney y esto te lo dice alguien que ha tenido todos los permisos de armas, incluido el de arma corta (por cierto de pipa te examina la guardia chivile, no el dependiente del seven eleven de turno y se requiere una puntuación minima a 25m. entre otras cosas)


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Esto que dicen aquí creo que ayuda a entender lo de Ucrania como solo una pequeña parte (aunque especialmente importante para Rusia) del gran tablero mundial de ajedrez, y en el que estan en juego en corto y medio plazo no solo el control y/o disponibilidad de recursos energéticos como gas y petroleo, sino también otros importantes recursos estratégicos.


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

El Pentágono cree que las negociaciones serían una solución lógica a la situación en Ucrania.

El general Mark Milley, presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE. UU., dijo en una entrevista con Fox News


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

Orban: "Logramos rechazar la propuesta de la Comisión, que iba a prohibir el uso de petróleo ruso en Hungría. […] Las familias pueden dormir tranquilas hoy", señaló Orbán.


----------



## workforfood (31 May 2022)

Lo que es de gilipollas en vez de escaparse a Europa es dar la vida por los miserables dirigentes de Ucrania, palmarla mientras zelenski vive a todo tren. Pobre gente que tendrá en el cerebro.


----------



## Seronoser (31 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> No nos vengamos demasiado arriba con el tema tampoco. El componente "lotería" en eso de la guerra es bastante grande. He visto "Band of brothers" 3 veces y las entrevistas a los veteranos que inician cada episodio no me las puedo quitar de la cabeza cuando sale el tema de la guerra a colación. Eran otros tiempos, muchos fueron a la guerra empujados por un "sentido del deber", lo definiesen como lo definiesen, y el resto fue una cuestión de "gestión del miedo".
> 
> Y siempre quedara la conversación entre un soldado y el capitán. Ud. no tiene miedo? Cuando llegue tenia miedo siempre. Un día me pare a pensar, me di por muerto y pude controlar el miedo. Capitan Ronald Spiers, que llego a teniente coronel y fue gobernador de la prisión de Spandau.
> 
> Darse por muerto para poder controlar el miedo. Acojonante. Y luego unos volvieron y otros no (algo mas del 10%), fueran cazadores o conejos.



Y eso que los americanos luchaban contra menores de edad. Contra niños.
En las pelis muestran a los feroces alemanes, como gente experimentada en el frente del oeste...cuando los expertos estaban en el este combatiendo a los rusos.

Y esto lo puedes comprobar tu mismo, no hace falta que un medio anglo te lo cuente.
Te acercas a cualquier cementerio de guerra del este y del oeste y lo compruebas.

En el oeste, vas a ver las tumbas de los alemanes muertos (por ejemplo en el Cementerio de Luxemburgo, donde hay 10.000 alemanes enterrados), y ves que el 90% no tenían ni 20 años, eran niños.

En el este, en cualquiera de las decenas de cementerios que hay en Rzhev en Rusia, o en Kharkov en el país 404, los soldados alemanes eran Hombres de más de 30 años.

Eso sí, en las pelis te contarán que Normandía fue tremendo (5.000 muertos aliados), o la batalla de las Ardenas épica (15.000 muertos aliados).

Un ejemplo que tengo a mano, del cementerio de Luxemburgo, con dos chavales contra los que luchaban los soldados americanos:


----------



## Octubrista (31 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Pentágono cree que las negociaciones serían una solución lógica a la situación en Ucrania.
> 
> El general Mark Milley, presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE. UU., dijo en una entrevista con Fox News



Leer esto es sinónimo de que el pañal está cargado. Necesitan tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (31 May 2022)

Por cierto, la UE está realmente jodida. 
Se dedican a enviar este spam ahora a las cuentas de correo que piden información oficial europea.
Esto me ha llegado esta misma mañana:



_La UE apoya a Ucrania__
El ataque militar no provocado e injustificado de Rusia a Ucrania del 24 de febrero de 2022 constituye una violación del derecho internacional y de los principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. Socava la seguridad europea y mundial y pone de manifiesto un desprecio total hacia la vida humana. Los civiles están pagando el precio más elevado; en la actualidad, alrededor de 13 millones de ucranianos son objeto de desplazamiento interno o están buscando refugio en el extranjero. La UE ha acogido a más de 5,4 millones de personas que huían de la agresión de Rusia y les ha proporcionado alimentos, alojamiento, atención sanitaria, educación y oportunidades de empleo.

La solidaridad europea en acción está apoyando al pueblo ucraniano por medio de ayuda humanitaria directa, asistencia de emergencia en materia de protección civil y ayuda en la frontera, y les está concediendo un estatuto jurídico claro que permite a quienes huyen de la guerra recibir protección inmediata en la UE.

Sanciones de la UE contra Rusia
Mediante una respuesta firme y conjunta, la UE está dificultando todo lo posible para que el Kremlin no prosiga con su agresión contra Ucrania. Para ello, ha adoptado varios paquetes de sanciones, el primero de los cuales contó con el acuerdo de todos los países de la UE al día siguiente de la invasión por parte de Rusia. Las sanciones de la UE ya han tenido serias repercusiones en la economía rusa. Sus objetivos son el sistema financiero ruso, las industrias de alta tecnología, los sectores de la energía, el transporte y el comercio, así como la élite corrupta del país.

Refuerzo de la preparación de la UE

Paralelamente, la UE ha puesto en marcha medidas para ayudar a sus Estados miembros a acoger a las personas que huyen de Ucrania. Está abordando el problema del aumento de los precios de los alimentos causado por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia y adoptando medidas para mejorar la resiliencia de las cadenas agrícolas y de suministro de alimentos de la UE.

Los dirigentes de la UE también están estudiando la manera de lograr una mayor independencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos, responder al aumento de los precios de la energía y alimentar las reservas de gas para el próximo invierno. Para ello, la UE ha presentado un plan destinado a la diversificación de sus proveedores de energía, la aceleración de la transición hacia una energía limpia y la mejora de la eficiencia energética.

Cómo ayudar
Muchos europeos han mostrado un gran espíritu de solidaridad; haciendo donaciones y abriendo sus hogares a los refugiados. Si desea colaborar, hay varias maneras de ayudar al pueblo ucraniano. Puede, por ejemplo, hacer donaciones a través de las numerosas organizaciones humanitarias que se han movilizado para ayudar a los ucranianos en su país o en cualquier otro lugar de la UE.

Información para las personas que huyen de la guerra

Las personas que buscan refugio en la UE necesitan ayuda para establecerse. Por ello, los países de la UE han activado un ”mecanismo de protección temporal” que permite a los ucranianos obtener un permiso de residencia y acceder a los centros escolares, a la asistencia médica y al trabajo en la UE. Aquí encontrará información para los refugiados que llegan a la UE, en particular:

¿Quién puede optar a la protección temporal?_

_¿Cómo funciona el sistema?_
_¿Qué autoridades pueden ayudar?_
_¿Cuáles son las normas para viajar dentro de la UE?_
_Lucha contra la desinformación

La UE sigue combatiendo activamente la difusión de desinformación e información errónea en línea, con el fin de proteger los valores y los sistemas democráticos europeos. Aquí tienemás información sobre cómo la UE está desmintiendo la desinformación sobre la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia.

Para saber más

Si desea obtener más información, visite la página web «Solidaridad de la Unión con Ucrania», disponible en las 24 lenguas oficiales de la UE, además de en ucraniano y en ruso.

Atentamente,

El equipo del centro de contacto Europe Direct,
_
_al servicio de la Comisión Europea_


----------



## alnitak (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia desarma a la unidad más peligrosa de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas*
> 
> 
> El 22 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron la base del destacamento combinado de las fuerzas especiales de policía de Ucrania KORD (Cuerpo de Acción Operacional-Súbita) en Zaporozhye, como resultado de lo cual la parte ucraniana perdió alrededor de 25 militares muertos y 75 heridos. . Los datos actualizados sobre las víctimas se recibieron el 29 de mayo
> ...




les estan dadno una paliza..


----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

El mejor ejército del mundo


----------



## Chuchus (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El mejor ejército del mundo



Arrestada y a tomar por el culo


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

El Pentágono cree que las negociaciones serían una solución lógica a la situación en Ucrania.



Octubrista dijo:


> Leer esto es sinónimo de que el pañal está cargado. Necesitan tiempo.



Han perdido y lo saben. O cuando menos saben que no pueden ganar, y que no tiene sentido alargar el conflicto y el sufrimiento ajeno.

Por lo de demás, bien gráfica tu metafora del pañal, solo que los desgraciados que han que han organizado esta triste fiesta son demasiado cínicos como para cagarse encima. Y es que sencilllamente, y también metaforicamente, se han cagado en los ucranianos.


----------



## bigplac (31 May 2022)

O más bien lo contrario, ni en sus mejores sueños les sale a los americanos tan bien como les ha salido, miles de Rusos muertos y la UE arruinada, a ellos ya les vale. Ni siquiera a ellos les interesa más. Una UE demasiado arruinada y más muertos rusos empezaría a ser delicado incluso para ellos.

Si ahora hay paz y se quedan todo el trigo es perfecto 



Octubrista dijo:


> Leer esto es sinónimo de que el pañal está cargado. Necesitan tiempo.


----------



## Caracalla (31 May 2022)

Esconderse.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bartleby (31 May 2022)

Escucho esta mañana a tertuliana de las que hace mes y medio sacaba pecho con las durísimas mediadas que asfixiarían a Rusia, hoy diciendo a ver cuando acaba esto porque Rusia nos está sometiendo a un chantaje intolerable. Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pasa por tontos.


----------



## Caracalla (31 May 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Ahí discrepo a no ser que metan 150.000 hombres más. Es improbable tomar toda Ucrania con ese número de efectivos. Lo que si me imagino es llegar hasta dnipro y cercar Odessa, asaltarla son palabras mayores por la destrucción. Pero si que si no firman una "rendición", Rusia va a tener que seguir hasta la frontera.



En Siria... Rusia ha aprendido muchas cosas.

Lo veremos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

La Comisión uropeda con Barbara Borderline a la cabeza lo ha conseguido, embargo de petroleo a Rusia menos el que llega para Orbania y el resto de los capullos centro europeos, es decir embargo del 90% del petroleo ruso, y ahora diganme, ¿que le va a costar cortar ese 10% que resta para joder al traidor Orban y sus compañeros mártires? por no habar que la gasolina se va a poner al precio de la pimienta en Venecia en 1454.


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 May 2022)




----------



## VittorioValencia (31 May 2022)

Lo que sospechábamos. Las sanciones son a nuestras empresas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, la UE está realmente jodida.
> *Se dedican a enviar este spam ahora a las cuentas de correo que piden información oficial europea.*





Confirma esto, porque a veces os montáis os una películas de la hostia; tu has mandado un correo electrónico desde una cuenta "regular" solicitando información oficial standard en un tono "regular" y te han mandado ese sermon de la montaña? No jodamossss...


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Pedro Sánchez afirma que el apoyo de la OTAN a Ucrania es inquebrantable*
> 13:37 || 30/05/2022



Pueden darse por j#€_&s. Intentad no perder mucho territorio en las negociaciones de paz


----------



## SkywalkerAND (31 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> O más bien lo contrario, ni en sus mejores sueños les sale a los americanos tan bien como les ha salido, miles de Rusos muertos y la UE arruinada, a ellos ya les vale. Ni siquiera a ellos les interesa más. Una UE demasiado arruinada y más muertos rusos empezaría a ser delicado incluso para ellos.
> 
> Si ahora hay paz y se quedan todo el trigo es perfecto



O quizá no...

Es decir, con la UE arruinada quizá sea el momento en que surjan corrientes populares que digan que hay que mirar hacia el Este en lugar del Oeste, ya que es allí donde se está moviendo el centro del mundo, y yo creo que eso es lo que temen las VonDerLeyens o los Antonios Sánchez de turno, que si Europa vira al Este, ellos, con su seguidismo anglo, se irán por el retrete de la historia.

Y por mucho que inviertan en publicidad institucional con los Farreras del momento, que si la legislación internacional, que si los derechos humanos o que si en el Este comen gatitos para desayunar, todo eso importa menos cuando ves peligrar el pan y el futuro de tus hijos...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Off topic: como al tío este de las noticias se le ocurra comprar pantalones con el tiro mas corto, cualquier día en el que haya mucha volatilidad y el tío se emocione en demasía (suele ser bastante vehemente), en un movimiento enfático se le sale la chorra...


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El mejor ejército del mundo



Seguro que se ha sentido ofendida por alguna pollada feminista, en otros tiempos esta tipa la hubieran empurado pero bien.


----------



## Argentium (31 May 2022)

*Kallas de Estonia: ahora hay que considerar el 7º paquete de sanciones contra **Rusia**.*
09:42 || 31/05/2022


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Escucho esta mañana a tertuliana de las que hace mes y medio sacaba pecho con las durísimas mediadas que asfixiarían a Rusia, hoy diciendo a ver cuando acaba esto porque Rusia nos está sometiendo a un chantaje intolerable. Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pasa por tontos.



Pero esto pasa porque ha llegado un momento en que Occidente se cree que mea colonia.
Nos hemos dedicado al hedonismo.
A legislar sobre gilipolleces a dar voz de superioridad a colectivo que no llegan al 10% de la población.
A que los sentimientos de cada individuo sean considerados derechos por encima del conjunto.
A educar a nuestros niños en la poca tolerancia a la frustración.
Al pensamiento mágico, nosotros somos mejores y punto.

Todo esto nos ha hecho debiles y ajenos a la realidad. Así que cuando pasan cosas como lo de Rusia la ostia que nos llevamos es epica.

Occidente está perdido, está perdido porque hay una generación que ya está perdida y la ultima que queda con dos dedos de frente son la de los mayores de 45 años y no todos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia desarma a la unidad más peligrosa de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas*
> 
> 
> El 22 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron la base del destacamento combinado de las fuerzas especiales de policía de Ucrania KORD (Cuerpo de Acción Operacional-Súbita) en Zaporozhye, como resultado de lo cual la parte ucraniana perdió alrededor de 25 militares muertos y 75 heridos. . Los datos actualizados sobre las víctimas se recibieron el 29 de mayo
> ...



Esto equivaldría a nuestro GEO o al GIR de la Benemérita. Fueron muy activos en redes desde el día 1


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (31 May 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pobrete que da un poco de penica, ya habia visto su entrevista con el britanico aquel, creo que Graham o algo asi no estoy seguro.
> Lo que me sorprende es que despues de haber estado en Siria luchando contra el Isis financiado por la Otan, se ponga al servicio de la OTAN para luchar contra Rusia.
> 
> A ver, me sorprende "moralmente", sobre el papel ya sabemos que los kurdos esos estan en la misma nomina que los ukros.



Si estuvo en Siria con el PKK sus amos eran los mismos que ahora.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Lo que sospechábamos. Las sanciones son a nuestras empresas.



Más razón que un santo, las sanciones han sido contra las empresas occidentales, verás al final de año como van a tener el balance muchas...


----------



## John Nash (31 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Lo que sospechábamos. Las sanciones son a nuestras empresas.



Llama la atención el estridente silencio de la gran industria europeda y su empresariado pese a las consecuencias devastadoras en término de costes energéticos y probable escasez de materias primas. Se puede explicar de dos maneras: sacan tajadas en los mercados financieros especulativos ya que tienen un capital compuesto y diversificado desconectado de la producción.
O cuentan con la tutela de sus títeres estatales y bancos centrales para un chorreo constante de liquidez creada a partir de la nada y generando así inflación alta y crónica.
Hay que recordar que, al contrario que en otras épocas, esta inflación proviene de la oferta y no de la demanda. No es por un alza brutal de salarios sino por precios desregulados y especulativos sin relación con el consumo que tiende más bien a reducirse.









Los operadores logísticos alertan del descenso del consumo por el aumento de los precios – El Mercantil


La patronal logística UNO identifica un frenazo en el crecimiento de la economía española tras la subida del 9,8% del IPC en marzo




elmercantil.com













La economía española echa el freno: crece solo el 0,3% en el primer trimestre por la bajada del consumo


La pérdida de poder adquisitivo por la galopante inflación hunde el gasto de las familias




elpais.com







https://www.eleconomista.es/economia/noticias/11793732/05/22/Francia-alimenta-el-temor-a-la-estanflacion-con-una-inflacion-record-y-la-contraccion-del-PIB.html


----------



## Argentium (31 May 2022)

*El canciller austriaco Nehammer: el gas no puede formar parte del próximo paquete de sanciones.*
09:58 || 31/05/2022


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Tenemos el mismo problema del primer mundo  Yo me los compro una talla mas grande y me los arreglan o me los hago a medida, cosa que nunca había hecho porque antes los pantalones eran "normales".

Nos están obligando a llevar pantalones de tía, con el tiro hasta lo mas bajo de la cadera, con intención de marcar caderas y camel toe. Como si tuviéramos camel toe...

Menos mal que la guerra en UA nos tiene entretenidos de estos traumas cotidianos.


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y dale, eso no es cierto. Ocurre que decis que los rusos no tienen nada, solo chatarra, y la realidad es que no tienen nada que envidiar a occidente. Desde el punto de vista científico y técnico tienen lo mismo que nosotros. Si te planteas la vida como un occidental, les falta un departamento de ventas. Si no, ni eso.



No tienen impresora de dinero, de ahí que su ingeniería sea excelente -y la prueba la vemos en sus aviones- pero luego tienen que avanzar a cañonazos y bombas de gravedad o cohetes, porque un misil aire-tierra guiado debe de ser una buena pasta, aparte de que uno es la capacidad de fabricarlo y otro la producción. Por más buenos ingenieros que tengas si tu presupuesto es 1/11 que el del rival, poco puedes hacer, salvo en armas de destrucción masiva, por eso nada más llegar Putin al poder la mayor parte del presupuesto de Defensa se dedicó a renovar el sistema de misiles nucleares, tanto estratégicos como tácticos, como el que construye un muro defensivo -más bien disuasivo- antes de dotarse de cualquier arma nueva convencional.

Se nota que en armas convencionales les falta precisión, y que no pueden arriesgar lo más nuevo; es ahora cuando empiezan a enviar carros más modernos, como el T80; no pueden arriesgarse a perder muchos, de ahí que hayan enviado los T72 e incluso de los años 60, que aun los siguen fabricando porque tienen demanda en países del tercer mundo, donde por el precio de uno nuevo -aparte del mantenimiento, que exige técnicos que no tienen- compran varios de los más viejos, y para luchar contra el vecino -piensa en Ruanda, Burundi, Congo- les vale con uno de los años sesenta, de ahí que ahora los estén enviando al sur, no para enviarlos a primera línea, claro. No es que esos tanques estuvieran en servicio 50 años, es que los siguen fabricando. Esto lo vi en un vídeo de RT hace varios años.


----------



## John Nash (31 May 2022)

Objetivo USA-otaniano alcanzado:









Sánchez compromete 12.000 millones más para Defensa


El presidente del Gobierno hizo este lunes una encendida defensa de la OTAN, y en concreto del aumento del gasto en esta materia, que a su juicio debe acometer España ante las amenazas que se presentan y dado que "la seguridad no está garantizada de forma indefinida". Una cantidad, que pasará...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Ya seben de donde van a sacar el gas los uropedos:


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

El contra-ataque ucraniano en la zona sur es una mezcla de astucia (buscan puntos débiles en un frente muy largo) y postureo (hacer como que hacen). 

Los rusos dicen que se los están follando (que van a decir?), pero habrá que ver si les suena la flauta a los ucranianos (dicen que están a tope en esa zona; que van a decir?). La ruptura del frente es muy débil, a pesar de que Perez Triana con su cuenta de forero de Burbuja nos lo este intentando presentar como el colapso del frente sur y prácticamente la entrada de las tropas ucranianas en Mariupol para el mes que viene...


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> S U B L I M E



Las armas las puedes enviar por avión, por tren o camiones; el trigo, no, necesitas barcos graneleros para trasladarlo a grandes distancias. ¿Cómo vas a llevar trigo a África desde Rusia o Ucrania por tierra? No hay camiones suficientes, ni red ferroviaria; no digamos por avión.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Orban: "Logramos rechazar la propuesta de la Comisión, que iba a prohibir el uso de petróleo ruso en Hungría. […] Las familias pueden dormir tranquilas hoy", señaló Orbán.



Las familias hungaras si ... El resto estamos jodidos ... Estoy por cancelar mis vacaciones de este año porque solamente el viaje ya cuesta mucho más y el 30 de Junio de golpe además sube 20 cts la gasólina ...




entre la gasólina, la compra y la electricidad va quedando cada vez menos margen ...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

España invade Nigeria para robarles gas. Los negros no necesitan gas. 

Leyen dice que el gas que España robe de Nigeria lo tiene que mandar a Francia, que se encargara de una distribución equitativa del mismo entre los paises miembros. Antonio dice que si y que a ver que hay de lo suyo (esa secretaria general de la OTAN). La Leyen le vuelve a mostrar de nuevo esa sonrisa que es una mezcla entre "Antonio, se bien lo que es comer una buena polla" y "Antonio, no seas malo", pero no dice ni que si ni que no. 

Antonio llama a Begoño y lo comentan con jolgorio. Antonio siente su carrera internacional encauzada definitivamente. Que le den por el culo a las elecciones del 2023.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> España invade Nigeria para robarles gas. Los negros no necesitan gas.
> 
> Leyen dice que el gas que España robe de Nigeria lo tiene que mandar a Francia, que se encargara de una distribución equitativa del mismo entre los paises miembros. Antonio dice que si y que a ver que hay de lo suyo (esa secretaria general de la OTAN). La Leyen le vuelve a mostrar de nuevo esa sonrisa que es una mezcla entre "Antonio, se bien lo que es comer una buena polla" y "Antonio, no seas malo", pero no dice ni que si ni que no.
> 
> Antonio llama a Begoño y lo comentan con jolgorio. Antonio siente su carrera internacional encauzada definitivamente. Que le den por el culo a las elecciones del 2023.



Es usted rápido pillándolas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 May 2022)

Varones de 18 a 60 años. Este no tendría que estar dándolo todo en el frente en vez de estar tocando las narices a fugieta del este de su pais? O el ser calvo es condición eximente en Ucrania?


----------



## McRotor (31 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ahí estamos. Si en Ucrania ha habido elecciones con votos prorrusos y nacionalistas oscilando entre el 55-45%, a uno u otro lado, es que habrá una base social que se sume a la nueva situación, y que durante los años de control del poder del régimen del Maidan, tenían un perfil bajo.
> 
> Y ya no digamos en la mitad este de Ucrania con regiones votando al 75%, 90% opciones prorrusas.
> 
> ...




Añade a la ecuación esa hipotetica union a Polonia que ya suena en los corrillos...

...Tu explicale a un ucraniano que ha estado en el frente jugandose el pellejo por la integridad de Ucrania para luego ver que se fusionan con los Polacos a los cuales les une una putisima mierda, salvo los que viven en Leopolis...

No cabe duda que es una paja mental Polaca, que le han vendido a los indocumentandos gUSAnos que como siempre de historia CERO y asi acaban siempre sus andaduras con cagadas y dejando marrones por el mundo. 

Quizas hasta este por el medio el pueblo elegido intentando asegurarse un plan B con un asentamiento de colonos por si en casa se pone la cosa fea con los vecinos. Ojo! no descarto que el plan C puede ser el Sahara Occ.

Una Polonia absorviendo media Ucrania es una puñalada a Alemania muy seria, y un peso fuerte dentro de la UE totalmente alienado con con gUSAnia ahora que no estan los piratas.

Muy drogado tiene que estar Zelenski y su cuadrilla para aceptar eso, sabe que todos los que tienen en el frente o se han rendido serian los primeros en unirse a los rusos y marchar hacia Varsovia...

Paradojicamente cuanto más largo vaya el conflicto más perdera a manos Rusas pero seguiran teniendo su identidad eslava... En cuanto se firme la paz, si Ucrania cae en manos Polacas desaparece como pueblo en dos dias o acaban a palos entre ellos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2022)




----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> O más bien lo contrario, ni en sus mejores sueños les sale a los americanos tan bien como les ha salido, miles de Rusos muertos y la UE arruinada, a ellos ya les vale. Ni siquiera a ellos les interesa más. Una UE demasiado arruinada y más muertos rusos empezaría a ser delicado incluso para ellos.
> 
> Si ahora hay paz y se quedan todo el trigo es perfecto



Y en un contexto de mantenimiento de las sanciones seguirán vendiendonos su gas hipercaro y sus armas a nuevos miembros de la OTAN ... Esta claro quien ha ganado ya.


----------



## Adriano II (31 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Mucho ojito con Arabia Saudi que se está saliendo mucho del redil y tonteando mucho con Rusia y China
> 
> Con que le convezcan de que acepte yuanes y/o rublos por el petróleo aparte de dolares adiós al dollar y a USA





Y hasta aquí puedo leer ...


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que dentro del islam tienes muchas corrientes. Por ejemplo el chiismo Irani sería muy asimilable al catolicismo romano, con la existencia del clero jerarquizado y que no admite una libre interpretación, lo que impide las derivas radicales del sunnismo, las más conocidas wahabismo y salafismo.
> El sufismo es una corriente muy espiritual y con un componente místico muy importante que los fanáticos wahabies odian especialmente.
> Es un tema apasionante que da para hilo propio.



Animaros a abrirlo, creo que podéis enseñarnos mucho


----------



## planta (31 May 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Lo que sospechábamos. Las sanciones son a nuestras empresas.



Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Bueno, visto para sentencia, elecciones anticipadas, la Bruja Pirulis de candidata y Ken de secretario general de la OTAN, ah, primer ministro el Patrón Don Alberto.


----------



## McNulty (31 May 2022)

Del lado cuckcidental está todo como mu parao no?

- Donde están Finlandia y Suecia entrando en la otan?
- Donde está el vigésimo paquete de sanciones que hará que Rusia colapse?
- Donde está el embargo al petróleo ruso?

En otro orden de cosas, sorprende la postura neutral de Japón, siendo un caniche amaestrado por los USA, que se posicione de esta manera dice mucho. Están empezando a entender que el polo de poder planetario se está desplazando de occidente a oriente?

También hay generales yankees diciendo que hay que sentarse a negociar jeje


----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ayyyyy que jodido está el carita de cerdito. Cuando empezó esto se las daba de poco menos que un tío serio pero cuando la desesperación aprieta se está volviendo gilipollas perdido.

Esto mismo también lo hemos visto en sus espejos del foro. De disfrutar colgando chatarra y casquería a terminar haciendo el ridículo poniendo gilipolleces porque no tienen otra cosa que colgar.

El ciclo de vida del perdedor


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

planta dijo:


> Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.



China va a ester encantada de venderle toda clase de gadgets, Ali Express se va a poner las botas.


----------



## circodelia2 (31 May 2022)

En el sur también hay mambo.



https://mundo.sputniknews.com/20220530/la-artilleria-rusa-destruye-mas-de-15-blindados-ucranianos-en-un-astillero-de-nikolaev-1125995123.html







__





Cargando…






mundo.sputniknews.com


----------



## SkywalkerAND (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y en un contexto de mantenimiento de las sanciones seguirán vendiendonos su gas hipercaro y sus armas a nuevos miembros de la OTAN ... Esta claro quien ha ganado ya.



Bueno, el currito europeo de a pie quizá no está tan conforme con los aumentos de precio que ha ocasionado esto de comprar el gas y el petróleo mas caro y, de rebote, a toda la cesta de la compra, a lo que quizá empiece a exigir a sus gobernantes soluciones reales y no palabras bonitas de resiliencia, aunque ello pase por hacer tratos con el diablo como está haciendo el resto del mundo.


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya seben de donde van a sacar el gas los uropedos:



Curiosamente Nigeria es exportador nato de gas pero sus ciudadanos ya no pueden pagar la factura a los precios del mercado internacional .. Pronto en otros muchos paises.


----------



## golden graham (31 May 2022)

planta dijo:


> Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.



puedes comprar a los chinos o indios, es como cobrar un sueldazo pero solo puedes gastartelo en los bazares chinos o pakis


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Curiosamente Nigeria es exportador nato de gas pero sus ciudadanos ya no pueden pagar la factura a los precios del mercado internacional .. Pronto en otros muchos paises.



Joder, igualito que los hispanistanos cuando el gas argelino se vaya directamente a evitar que las fabricas alemanas se paren.


----------



## Salamandra (31 May 2022)

planta dijo:


> Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.



Compras a otros, infraestructuras, liquidar deudas, pocas o muchas, los famosos pagos que occidente se empeña en impedir que pague y economía creativa de los bancos, es lo mejor de lo mejor, hacer un falso default, ¿Cuántas veces nos habian puesto tan en primera plana los trucos de la banca-maga?


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, el currito europeo de a pie quizá no está tan conforme con los aumentos de precio que ha ocasionado esto de comprar el gas y el petróleo mas caro y, de rebote, a toda la cesta de la compra, a lo que quizá empiece a exigir a sus gobernantes soluciones reales y no palabras bonitas de resiliencia, aunque ello pase por hacer tratos con el diablo como está haciendo el resto del mundo.



El currito de a pie esta aún analizando si el gol de Benzema en la final fue o no gol ... Del precio de la gasólina y los alimentos y sus causas ni se ha enterado y aún piensa que podrá volver a ver la gasólina a 1,5 euros o la luz a 0,10 Kw/h por ponerte ejemplos. No se da cuenta de que esto es provocado y que por ejemplo el gobierno mientras la gente no proteste estará encantado con la situación porque conseguirá enjugar el deficit fiscal sin esfuerzo. Como siempre hasta que la gente no proteste aquí paz y después gloria, y por supuesto, mientras que la gente piense que esto es inevitable o que merece la pena por joder a Putin no harán nada. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## Treefrog (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El mejor ejército del mundo



Siempre llama la atención la enorme cantidad de "minorías étnicas" (latinos y negros) que participan del ejército USAno.
Gentes que sin participar de la institución criminal que interviene impunemente en todo el mundo, no tendrían la más mínima oportunidad de tener su parte del "sueño americano"...


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> O quizá no...
> 
> Es decir, con la UE arruinada quizá sea el momento en que surjan corrientes populares que digan que hay que mirar hacia el Este en lugar del Oeste, ya que es allí donde se está moviendo el centro del mundo, y yo creo que eso es lo que temen las VonDerLeyens o los Antonios Sánchez de turno, que si Europa vira al Este, ellos, con su seguidismo anglo, se irán por el retrete de la historia.
> 
> Y por mucho que inviertan en publicidad institucional con los Farreras del momento, que si la legislación internacional, que si los derechos humanos o que si en el Este comen gatitos para desayunar, todo eso importa menos cuando ves peligrar el pan y el futuro de tus hijos...



Argentina. Te pondran a dos de los suyos.. . Y votes lo que votes... Saldra lo suyo. 

Habra accidentes de cabecillas de organizaciones polpulares... . . Saldran las cookies de sus canales porno preferidas..... Los itinerarios del coche con gps que se compró y usaba para verse con la querida..... 


No hay salida. Solo tener nuestro cerebro bien amueblado.


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Kallas de Estonia: ahora hay que considerar el 7º paquete de sanciones contra **Rusia**.*
> 09:42 || 31/05/2022



Por qué no consideramos ya la 12° y nos dejamos de chorradas?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Los datos chinos mostraron que el comercio entre China e India alcanzó los $ 125.66 mil millones en 2021 y China siguió siendo el principal socio comercial de la India. China no tiene problemas con los lazos comerciales de #Indiacon otros y no está interesada en los cambios en la clasificación comercial: FM en cuestión Estados Unidos superó a China para ser el mayor socio comercial de la India


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China va a ester encantada de venderle toda clase de gadgets, Ali Express se va a poner las botas.



Cuidado... la economía es una cosa jodidilla sino tomas consideraciones específicas...

El gobierno ruso, dudo y ampliamente que no haya hecho cuatro cuentas y por tanto... uno de los problemas de la subida de su moneda es una escalada de las compras en el extranjero y no menos el efecto que ello puede tener en su balanza comercial. El salario promedio del ruso no creo que de para mucho, pero...

Debemos tener en consideración y es muy importante que se están dando diversos efectos a un tiempo. Por un lado contracción de demanda por el covid y la reducción en la producción; por otro la reducción de demanda en materias primas por su alto precio... todo ello junto AHORA mismo... pero... pero... mucho de lo que acontece tiene su base en el efecto que la propia guerra genera en el riesgo y como los actores económicos enfocan ese riesgo, provocando un efecto subida en sus precios, otra no menos importante es la estupidización europea y sus sanciones... no menos ese efecto subida tiene otra parte en la bajada de la moneda europea por otro lado y aquí y es MUY IMPORTANTE habría que notar el endeudamiento y la prima de riesgo que supone o supondrá para europa...

Si ahora mismo, por el motivo que fuese cesase la guerra de Ucrania, los mercados entrarían en un momento de duda en principio, pero si el consumo no se reinicia tendíamos inevitablemente una caída del precio de materias primas y demás; con el consecuente efecto en los productores específiamente y en su balanza de ingresos...

Teniendo en cuenta esto, DUDO que las autoridades rusas permitan que su consumo se fortalezca en exceso...

Estamos en guerra y Rusia no se la está tomando a broma... por tanto es muy probable que el consumo, salvo en lo básico, no aumente en exceso.. y de lo básico alimentación y probablemente salud sean los que más crezcan...


----------



## Salamandra (31 May 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> puedes comprar a los chinos o indios, es como cobrar un sueldazo pero solo puedes gastartelo en los bazares chinos o pakis



Ummm, ¿en China no hay cositas cuquis y cool?. Hasta a domicilio tienes lo que quieras y no necesariamente falso.

Lo que no vas a comprar será un procucto francés, inglés o italiano es la sucursal matriz ni en Moscú. Salvo de estraperlo, como las medias de Nylon en nuestra postguerra.


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, las sanciones han sido contra las empresas occidentales, verás al final de año como van a tener el balance muchas...



No será esto una "comunizacion" De la economia occidental para luchar de igual a igual frente a china? 

Quebrar empresas y que un ente supranacional occidental se quede con el 51% de toda empresa estrategica y empezae a hacer planes quinquenales y mas alla? 


Desde luego, es lo que hace falta.. . .. Para competir con china. Estamos jodidos de todas formas.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Siempre llama la atención la enorme cantidad de "minorías étnicas" (latinos y negros) que participan del ejército USAno.
> Gentes que sin participar de la institución criminal que interviene impunemente en todo el mundo, no tendrían la más mínima oportunidad de tener su parte del "sueño americano"...



Hamijo, en USA tienen el mismo sistema que en España en tiempos de Alfonso XIII, los pobres van a la guerra , los ricos pagan por no ir. Además, como el ejército es voluntario, mientras los hijos de os ricos están en Harvard pagados por sus papis, los hijos de los chicanos, negros y blancos pobres son seducidos por la Army a cambio de que les paguen la universidad, un mecanismo perfecto.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China va a ester encantada de venderle toda clase de gadgets, Ali Express se va a poner las botas.




Ya les vende la ostia. Yo siempre que compro algo miro si lo han comprado los rusos y que opiniones dan porque son bastante criticos y buenos analistas de lo que venden los chinorris.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No será esto una "comunizacion" De la economia occidental para luchar de igual a igual frente a china?
> 
> Quebrar empresas y que un ente supranacional occidental se quede con el 51% de toda empresa estrategica y empezae a hacer planes quinquenales y mas alla?
> 
> ...



Con China ya habian perdido antes de la pandemia, esto es solo la Linea Sigfrido.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (31 May 2022)

Un BMP ruskie reventado (ejem ligeramanete dañado) por un IED o una mina anticarro. Los ocupantes ruskies salieron con heridas leves, y tras un par de días de recuperación estarán de nuevo en la brecha contra los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.






Este otro se come una mina anticarro en Popasna, según la fuente.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (31 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las familias hungaras si ... El resto estamos jodidos ... Estoy por cancelar mis vacaciones de este año porque solamente el viaje ya cuesta mucho más y el 30 de Junio de golpe además sube 20 cts la gasólina ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075268
> 
> ...



Estan todos los presidentes europeos muy felices porque han conseguido un acuerdo para empobrecernos aún más. 
Pero es que estamos gilipollas? Deberíamos estar en la calle quemando instituciones nacionales y europeas. A quien más daño va a hacer esta decisión es a los ciudadanos europeos, los rusos van a seguir vendiendo petroleo...


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un BMP ruskie reventado (ejem ligeramanete dañado) por un IED o una mina anticarro. Los ocupantes ruskies salieron con heridas leves, y tras un par de días de recuperación estarán de nuevo en la brecha contra los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir.



Ahora mismo la mitad de Ucrania está deseando ser liberada por las tropas rusas, la otra mitad...es polaca.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

planta dijo:


> Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.



Como que no compra en el extranjero, no compra a Europa, en Asia seguro que compra.


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estan todos los presidentes europeos muy felices porque han conseguido un acuerdo para empobrecernos aún más.
> Pero es que estamos gilipollas? Deberíamos estar en la calle quemando instituciones nacionales y europeas. A quien más daño va a hacer esta decisión es a los ciudadanos europeos, los rusos van a seguir vendiendo petroleo...



El principal problema es que además ese petroleo que ahora les dejas de comprar lo venden en otros países más barato y en consecuencia mejoran la competitividad de esos países que podrán crecer y ocupar nuestros nichos y esos países se convierten en clientes preferentes con todos los motivos para ello. Europa se ha condenado sola, se a sudamericanizar a marchas forzadas y desaparecerá del todo cualquier atisbo de clase media gracias a esto. Quizás esto es lo que llevan buscando desde hace ya mucho ... El proceso ya ha empezado y poco a poco, nómina a nómina la gente lo irá notando.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El principal problema es que además ese petroleo que ahora les dejas de comprar lo venden en otros países más barato y en consecuencia mejoran la competitividad de esos países que podrán crecer y ocupar nuestros nichos y esos países se convierten en clientes preferentes con todos los motivos para ello. Europa se ha condenado sola, se a sudamericanizar a marchas forzadas y desaparecerá del todo cualquier atisbo de clase media gracias a esto. Quizás esto es lo que llevan buscando desde hace ya mucho ... El proceso ya ha empezado y poco a poco, nómina a nómina la gente lo irá notando.



Pues eso, lo curioso es que se piensan que los europeos no se van a mover y lo mismo no, pero como tensen mucho la cuerda, lo mismo tienen que pedir refugio en Uganda más de uno.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ahora mismo la mitad de Ucrania está deseando ser liberada por las tropas rusas, la otra mitad...es polaca.




Cuanta razón tiene, no hay más que ver cómo les reciben con flores y abrazos en cada poblado liberado. Me recuerda a 2003 cuando EEUU liberó Iraq.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Cuanta razón tiene, no hay más que ver cómo les reciben con flores y abrazos en cada poblado liberado. Me recuerda a 2003 cuando EEUU liberó Iraq.



Su coña resulta ser cierta, nadie soporta el régimen de terror de los nazis de la UPA, bueno si, los polacos de Lemberg, pero esos eran idiotas desde Francisco Jose.


----------



## ferrys (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Curiosamente Nigeria es exportador nato de gas pero sus ciudadanos ya no pueden pagar la factura a los precios del mercado internacional .. Pronto en otros muchos paises.



Se van a morir de frio estos nigerianos cuando llegue el invierno.
Debe de ser la noticia chorra de la semana. Sólo falta decir que la industria automovilista nigeriana va a tener que parar por los altos costes de la energía.


----------



## Bartleby (31 May 2022)




----------



## ferrys (31 May 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Cuanta razón tiene, no hay más que ver cómo les reciben con flores y abrazos en cada poblado liberado. Me recuerda a 2003 cuando EEUU liberó Iraq.



Están que no paran los atentados en Mariupol. Una exageración. Verá las protestas en el Donbass contra el "invasor". Un infierno oiga.


----------



## ferrys (31 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No ponga estos comentarios a estas horas no vaya a ser que al borrego medio le de por pensar y le arruine el día.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

La retirada de Moscú:


----------



## rudeboy (31 May 2022)

Parece que los rusos llevan días parados al borde de la carretera t1302 que conecta artemivsk con lisianks, realmente apenas han avanzado desde los primeros días de la ocupación de popasna. Se diría que han llegado a segunda línea ucraniana en soledar y ahí se han detenido . 
Puede que las reservas estratégicas hayan taponado el avance o bien prefieren dejar una vía de escape campo a través para las bolsas que se están formando ,en siria era común esa táctica para ganar terreno evitando el enfrentamiento


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

A enemigo que huye, bombardeo a mansalva:


----------



## arriondas (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Que coman pasteles... Ah no, que esos también hay que hornearlos.

Eso sí, que vean vídeos de Doña Rogelia y del abuelete chocho hablando de libertad, de Europa y tal. Seguro que les nutre.


----------



## SanRu (31 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si tuvieras interés por el tema militar te sugiero que repases *Kursk y las Ardenas.*
> 
> Un contraataque o es exitoso, o termina generando más daños y pérdidas al defensor que realiza ese ataque.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, la forma de hacer la guerra ha cambiado. 

Todos los ejércitos modernos se han preparado a conciencia para ser capaces de defenderse de un ataque con la doctrina que nació durante la 2GM y que hasta ahora era la forma "normal" de hacer la guerra. 

La tecnología aplicada a la artillería para lograr una precisión de esta nunca antes visto y el uso de drones hace que sea más efectivo hacer la guerra de otra forma. No es tan vistosa como la anterior, donde la concentración de tanques buscaba la rotura del frente que luego era aprovechada por la reserva para explotarla. Por lo que estoy viendo, ahora no se busca romper el frente, sino avanzar para que las posiciones del enemigo se delaten y entonces machacarlas con la artillería/drones/aviación y vuelta avanza. La reserva ya no se usa para explotar la brecha sino para relevar a las unidades del frente y siempre tener tropas fresca para avanzar.


----------



## ussser (31 May 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Cuanto se paga por estas actuaciones?


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad, si es verdad es para descojonarse. Pero oye, si los finlandeses están de acuerdo por mí bien.


----------



## ferrys (31 May 2022)

Para estar con tonterías.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 May 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El contra-ataque ucraniano en la zona sur es una mezcla de astucia (buscan puntos débiles en un frente muy largo) y postureo (hacer como que hacen).
> 
> Los rusos dicen que se los están follando (que van a decir?), pero habrá que ver si les suena la flauta a los ucranianos (dicen que están a tope en esa zona; que van a decir?). La ruptura del frente es muy débil, a pesar de que Perez Triana con su cuenta de forero de Burbuja nos lo este intentando presentar como el colapso del frente sur y prácticamente la entrada de las tropas ucranianas en Mariupol para el mes que viene...



Los rusos no dicen ni pio, aun no se sabe como y donde realizaran su ofensiva en el medio plazo y solo se suponen los avances que realizaran en el corto plazo.

Son loa medios occidentales que no paran de chillar e inventarse contra-ofensivas mientras Ucrania va desapareciendo poco a poco.

Estrategias bien diferentes o a perro ladrador poco mordedor.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, la forma de hacer la guerra ha cambiado.
> 
> Todos los ejércitos modernos se han preparado a conciencia para ser capaces de defenderse de un ataque con la doctrina que nació durante la 2GM y que hasta ahora era la forma "normal" de hacer la guerra.
> 
> La tecnología aplicada a la artillería para lograr una precisión de esta nunca antes visto y el uso de drones hace que sea más efectivo hacer la guerra de otra forma. No es tan vistosa como la anterior, donde la concentración de tanques buscaba la rotura del frente que luego era aprovechada por la reserva para explotarla. Por lo que estoy viendo, ahora no se busca romper el frente, sino avanzar para que las posiciones del enemigo se delaten y entonces machacarlas con la artillería/drones/aviación y vuelta avanza. La reserva ya no se usa para explotar la brecha sino para relevar a las unidades del frente y siempre tener tropas fresca para avanzar.



Kaiserschlacht


----------



## Seronoser (31 May 2022)

Vaya, vaya...Francia también perdió PIB en el primer trimestre de 2022...va camino de una recesión importante, y más teniendo en cuenta que su inflación es ya del 6%.


----------



## SanRu (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Kaiserschlacht



Sí, se parece más a la forma de hacer la guerra durante la IGM que a la 2GM. Simplemente es aplicar la lógica de la tecnología militar actual a la forma de entender la guerra en la IGM.


----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Para estar con tonterías.



Increible que el gafas se tenga que hacer el auto torniquete porque l otro está más preocupado de grabarle que en salvarle.

Grandes compañeros, el gafas seguramente haría lo mismo por el otro.

Para lo que ha quedado el reportero de guerra, madre mía...


----------



## rober713 (31 May 2022)

t.me/intelslava/30413

The DPR announced its readiness to award the death penalty to some prisoners
The head of the Ministry of Justice of the DPR, Yuri Sirovatko, said that a separate trial and investigation is underway for each prisoner, but “there are people who will be awarded capital punishment. According to the Criminal Code of the DPR, this is the death penalty.”
A lot of citizens of the former Ukraine and Russia are waiting for the tribunal, which should take place soon. Crimes against humanity, Nazism and genocide must be condemned, and those who committed atrocities must be punished!

El DPR anunció su disposición a otorgar la pena de muerte a algunos presos
El jefe del Ministerio de Justicia de la RPD, Yuri Sirovatko, dijo que se está llevando a cabo un juicio e investigación por separado para cada prisionero, pero “hay personas a las que se les otorgará la pena capital. Según el Código Penal de la DPR, esta es la pena de muerte”.
Muchos ciudadanos de la antigua Ucrania y Rusia están esperando el tribunal, que debería tener lugar pronto. ¡Los crímenes de lesa humanidad, el nazismo y el genocidio deben ser condenados, y quienes cometieron atrocidades deben ser castigados!


----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

Y es que las ofensivas para el tiktok tienen sus riesgos


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues eso, lo curioso es que se piensan que los europeos no se van a mover y lo mismo no, pero como tensen mucho la cuerda, lo mismo tienen que pedir refugio en Uganda más de uno.



Pués ya estan tardando porque a este paso no les va a quedar nada que defender solamente llorar lo perdido.


----------



## aurariola (31 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Curiosamente Nigeria es exportador nato de gas pero sus ciudadanos ya no pueden pagar la factura a los precios del mercado internacional .. Pronto en otros muchos paises.



lo que le pasa a nigeria con el gas, es lo que nos puede pasar a nosotros con la comida...............antes pasaremos hambre nosotros que un aleman o un suizo, de hecho la comida de mas calidad que se produce en españa va a los mercados que lo pagan y generalmente estan fuera ......


----------



## rober713 (31 May 2022)

t.me/intelslava/30376

t.me/intelslava/30377

The former commander of the 36th Marine Brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, Sergei Volynsky, nicknamed "Volyn", spoke about the last days of the siege of "Azovstal".
“The Russian Federation had superiority in aviation, artillery, armored vehicles, tanks, manpower. We were in complete encirclement,” Volynsky said. 

El ex comandante de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Sergei Volynsky, apodado "Volyn", habló sobre los últimos días del asedio de "Azovstal".
“La Federación Rusa tenía superioridad en aviación, artillería, vehículos blindados, tanques, mano de obra. Estábamos en un cerco completo”, dijo Volynsky.

El lenguaje no verbal lo dice....mirada ausente, voz sumisa, no mira a la camara....este ya sabe lo que le espera.

Alguien ha conseguido ver videos de Kalina o Prokopenko tras su rendicion?


----------



## Adriano II (31 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, la forma de hacer la guerra ha cambiado.
> 
> Todos los ejércitos modernos se han preparado a conciencia para ser capaces de defenderse de un ataque con la doctrina que nació durante la 2GM y que hasta ahora era la forma "normal" de hacer la guerra.
> 
> La tecnología aplicada a la artillería para lograr una precisión de esta nunca antes visto y el uso de drones hace que sea más efectivo hacer la guerra de otra forma. No es tan vistosa como la anterior, donde la concentración de tanques buscaba la rotura del frente que luego era aprovechada por la reserva para explotarla. Por lo que estoy viendo, ahora no se busca romper el frente, sino avanzar para que las posiciones del enemigo se delaten y entonces machacarlas con la artillería/drones/aviación y vuelta avanza. La reserva ya no se usa para explotar la brecha sino para relevar a las unidades del frente y siempre tener tropas fresca para avanzar.



Han pasado 80 años desde la IIGM

Pretender hacer la guerra en 2022 como en 1942 es como pretender hacer la IIGM como el guerra de secesión de USA


----------



## vettonio (31 May 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Cuanto se paga por estas actuaciones?



Para eso hay dinero, y no poco.
No hay mas que ver la cantidad de sicarios de las redes que algunos soportan.
Digo algunos porque el ignore es un regalo de los dioses.


----------



## cryfar74 (31 May 2022)

*Reunión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, a partir de las 11:00 horas del 31 de mayo de 2022 sobre el progreso de la operación especial en Ucrania*


▪Durante un reconocimiento en Mariupol de las estructuras subterráneas de la planta metalúrgica Azovstal, donde se escondían los nazis de la formación ucraniana Azov que se habían rendido, el personal militar ruso descubrió una camioneta isotérmica.
En una camioneta con un sistema de enfriamiento que no funciona, se almacenaron 152 cuerpos de militantes y militares muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Permítanme recordarles que antes de ser hechos prisioneros, el comando Azov apeló públicamente a Zelensky para que se llevara los cuerpos de los muertos para que las familias pudieran enterrarlos en el territorio controlado por el régimen de Kyiv.
Sin embargo, no hubo solicitudes de Kyiv para recibir los cuerpos de los muertos de la planta de Azovstal.
Además, durante la inspección de la camioneta, los zapadores rusos encontraron cuatro minas colocadas debajo de los cuerpos de los militares ucranianos muertos. La masa acumulada del explosivo en ellos fue suficiente para destruir todos los restos de los cuerpos que quedaban en la camioneta.

Sobre la base de los resultados de los interrogatorios de los militantes de Azov capturados, se estableció que dicha colocacion de explosivos en los cuerpos se llevó a cabo por orden directa de Kyiv.

El propósito de la provocación es acusar a Rusia de destruir deliberadamente los restos de los cuerpos e impedir que sean trasladados a sus familiares para salvar la “reputación” política del régimen de Kyiv y personalmente de Zelensky.

La parte rusa planea entregar los cuerpos de los militantes y militares ucranianos encontrados en el territorio de la planta de Azovstal a los representantes de Ucrania en un futuro próximo.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
▪Durante el día, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión alcanzaron cuatro puestos de mando, así como 13 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar ucraniano.
▪Aviones tácticos, militares y no tripulados alcanzaron tres puestos de mando, 69 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, una estación de radar y dos depósitos de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos RAYGORODOK y NIKOLAEVKA de la República Popular de Donetsk.
En total, como resultado de los ataques aéreos, fueron destruidos hasta 290 nacionalistas y 23 unidades de armas y equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
▪Además, un avión Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado cerca del pueblo de KOBZARTSY, región de Mykolaiv.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de DONETSK, MAKIEVKA de la República Popular de Donetsk, POPASNAYA de la República Popular de Luhansk, LIPTSY, GREAT PASSES de la región de Kharkiv, incluido un vehículo aéreo no tripulado derribado en las cercanías de la isla ZMEINYI.

▪Fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 38 puestos de mando, 417 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar, 46 puestos de tiro de artillería y baterías de morteros.
Se destruyeron 36 unidades de armas y equipo militar, incluida la batería ucraniana del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple URAGAN, la batería del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, dos depósitos de municiones y un depósito de combustible.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 184 aeronaves,
- 128 helicópteros,
- 1070 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 325 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 3342 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 454 instalaciones de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes,
- 1738 cañones de artillería de campo y morteros
- 3311 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## MAEZAL (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues que coman Brioches


----------



## SanRu (31 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Han pasado 80 años desde la IIGM
> 
> Pretender hacer la guerra en 2022 como en 1942 es como pretender hacer la IIGM como el guerra de secesión de USA



Pues no te creas, que 60 o 70 años después y habiéndose inventado la ametralladora pesada, algunos generales se empeñaban en hacer la guerra como en la época napoleónica. 

Los generales suelen aprender a hacer la guerra como se hizo la última y tienden a usar las mismas tácticas, por eso, de vez en cuando, aparece un iluminado que la hace diferente y logran triunfos increibles.


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No puede ser verdad, si es verdad es para descojonarse. Pero oye, si los finlandeses están de acuerdo por mí bien.



A ver no caigamos en tonterías... eso lo puedes ver en cualquier super de España cualquier día y de siempre en determinadas horas... 

No hay que exagerar, que no da credibilidad a nadie...


----------



## cryfar74 (31 May 2022)

Mira que los japoneses son serviciales al Imperio de los EEUU pero al menos tienen dos dedos de frente, lo que les falta a los Alemanes....


*Japón dijo que el país no se retirará del proyecto Sakhalin-2*

Como se indicó en Tokio, "el derecho de arrendamiento y equipo para la licuefacción y el transporte pertenece al gobierno japonés y a las empresas japonesas".


TOKIO, 31 de mayo. /TASS/. Japón no tiene la intención de retirarse del proyecto de petróleo y gas Sakhalin-2, incluso si se le dice que dé ese paso. Así lo anunció el martes el ministro de Economía, Comercio e Industria, Koichi Hagiuda, hablando en el Parlamento.

Sakhalin-2 es un activo que nuestros predecesores trabajaron duro para adquirir. El propietario de la tierra puede ser Rusia, pero el arrendamiento y el equipo de licuefacción y transporte pertenecen al gobierno japonés y empresas japonesas. *No tenemos la intención de salir [del proyecto], aunque nos lo digan”, dijo.*

Sakhalin-2 es un proyecto de petróleo y gas que se está implementando en Sakhalin sobre una base de producción compartida. Su operador es Sakhalin Energy. La participación de control (50% más una acción) pertenece a Gazprom. La japonesa Mitsui tiene el 12,5% de las acciones, Mitsubishi, el 10%. La mayor parte del GNL producido en el marco del proyecto se envía a Japón.

En los últimos años, la participación de Rusia en el volumen total de las importaciones japonesas de GNL fue de alrededor del 8,8%. Japón recibe la mayor parte del GNL de Rusia desde Sakhalin.


----------



## Pepejosé (31 May 2022)

La imprudencia de los periodistas que cubren y loan las "gestas" ucras también pagan el precio por su labor propagandistica.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 May 2022)

En mi zona, la gasolina 95 ya a 2,14€…creo que vamos ganando la guerra a los rusos…¿o no?


----------



## computer_malfuction (31 May 2022)




----------



## keylargof (31 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> La imprudencia de los periodistas que cubren y loan las "gestas" ucras también pagan el precio por su labor propagandistica.



Eran periodistas nazis, por eso les atacan


----------



## keylargof (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La falta de pan es un problema en los países tercermundistas como Rusia o China, ZHU RULLO DE PERRO, donde la mitad del país se muere de hambre. En Finlandia si no hay pan del día lo único que ocurre es que no pueden mojar en la salsa de los mejillones.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver no caigamos en tonterías... eso lo puedes ver en cualquier super de España cualquier día y de siempre en determinadas horas...
> 
> No hay que exagerar, que no da credibilidad a nadie...



Por eso digo al principio de mi comentario, "Si eso es verdad" que tenemos que leer todo no en diagonal.


----------



## keylargof (31 May 2022)

Da gusto ver a un ejército competente destruyendo sólo objetivos militares, sobre todo después de ver a los payasos border line borrachos ruskis tirando a boleo dándole a hospitales y bloques de apartamentos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

NATO Propaganda promoting the importance of #NATO for the smallest #Ukrainians


----------



## Fmercury1980 (31 May 2022)

*Julian Röpcke confirma la caida de Sievierodonetsk:*


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)




----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por eso digo al principio de mi comentario, "Si eso es verdad" que tenemos que leer todo no en diagonal.



Y no sabiendo si es verdad o no, cual es el motivo del comentario y la foto???... no veo que aporte, pero sí puede hacer perder credibilidad a tu participación... es OPINION en todo caso...


----------



## John Nash (31 May 2022)

Bill Browder, el financiero que plantó cara al Kremlin: “La determinación de combatir a Putin empieza a resquebrajarse”


El presidente de Hermitage Capital Management confiesa en Davos su temor a la fatiga de las sociedades occidentales ante el coste de la guerra en Ucrania y denuncia la cantidad de propiedades que tienen en España rusos ligados al poder




elpais.com





*Bill Browder, el financiero que plantó cara al Kremlin: “La determinación de combatir a Putin empieza a resquebrajarse”*
*El presidente de Hermitage Capital Management confiesa en Davos su temor a la fatiga de las sociedades occidentales ante el coste de la guerra en Ucrania y denuncia la cantidad de propiedades que tienen en España rusos ligados al poder *


----------



## Snowball (31 May 2022)

Recogiendo cable


*Too dangerous*

In the eyes of the _Times _editorial writers, the war has become a U.S. proxy war against Russia using Ukrainians as cannon fodder – and it is careening out of control:



> “The current moment is a messy one in this conflict, which may explain President Biden and his cabinet’s reluctance to put down clear goal posts.
> “The United States and NATO are already deeply involved, militarily and economically. *Unrealistic expectations could draw them ever deeper into a costly, drawn-out war*…
> “Recent bellicose statements from Washington — President Biden’s assertion that Mr. Putin ‘cannot remain in power,’ Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin’s comment that Russia must be ‘weakened’ and the pledge by the House speaker, Nancy Pelosi, that the United States would support Ukraine ‘until victory is won’ — may be rousing proclamations of support, but they do not bring negotiations any closer.”


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

Rogozin: “Se completó la instalación del cohete Soyuz-2.1.a en el complejo de lanzamiento en Baikonur. Se ha comenzado a trabajar según el cronograma del primer día de inicio. Nuestros invitados, los niños de Donbass, presenciaron la extracción del cohete y su instalación.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y no sabiendo si es verdad o no, cual es el motivo del comentario y la foto???... no veo que aporte, pero sí puede hacer perder credibilidad a tu participación... es OPINION en todo caso...



Es que es mi opinión, yo no tengo porque pontificar en cada post que hago, esto es un foro en el que se expresan opiniones no vengo a sentar cátedra, si no te gusta tienes dos opciones o mandarme al ignore o tomarlo como lo que es, mi opinión sobre un asunto en concreto.


----------



## McNulty (31 May 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Julian Röpcke confirma la caida de Sievierodonetsk:*



Otra derrota clara de los rusos.
¡Zi zi, la han conquijtao, pero lso rusos habrán perdio 20000 soldaos lo menos! 

Las fuentes rusas dicen que todavía queda ciudad por conquistar, menos de un tercio más o menos. Aún así, me esperaba mucha más resistencia ukronazi, creía que los rusos iban a tardar más semanas. Está claro que la tropa ukronazi hace aguas por todos lados.

Ahora toca Lysichansk, y el oblast de Lugansk ya sería ruso.


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

La agonía y muerte del imperio, al final del día, es producto del capitalismo tardío.
Un sistema que no puede dejar de crecer o auto-canibalizarse acabará comiéndose
a sí mismo. Atribuir la secuencia a personas o grupos perderemos la visión completa 
de un sistema que siempre fue defectuoso, y que al final, sólo tiene el fracaso como destino.


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

Volvió a aparecer Anna Ivanova, la abuela que rechazó ser chantajeada por soldados ucronazis que le ofrecieron comida por renegar de la bandera soviética. La abuela es acosada a diario en Kharkov por la "prensa" otanista que le manipula para poder conseguir que critique a Rusia.


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que es mi opinión, yo no tengo porque pontificar en cada post que hago, esto es un foro en el que se expresan opiniones no vengo a sentar cátedra, si no te gusta tienes dos opciones o mandarme al ignore o tomarlo como lo que es, mi opinión sobre un asunto en concreto.



Yo no he enviado jamás a nadie al ignore...

Pero CUAL es la opinión que ahí expresas... de verdad que no entiendo el post...


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Yo no he enviado jamás a nadie al ignore...



YO SÍ, NO TENGO TANTO TIEMPO COMO TÚ


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Un lanzacohetes múltiple de la era soviética, el arma más preciada en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Los soldados ucranianos de la 93.ª Brigada estacionados cerca de la ciudad de *Izyum* están utilizando uno de los activos más preciados de las fuerzas armadas de *Ucrania* para defenderse del avance ruso en la región de *Donbás*.
Según la cadena británica _Sky News_, el lanzacohetes múltiple de la era soviética que se construyó en la década de 1960 puede disparar *40 misiles de 122 mm* a un objetivo a 20 kilómetros (12,4 millas) de distancia en menos de 20 segundos.
Pueden causar una gran destrucción en un área amplia y ambos lados han sido criticados por grupos de derechos humanos por el uso de armas similares. También un soldado, entre los que estaban cerca de Izyum, le mostró a _Sky News_ un* arma antitanque* ligera de próxima generación (NLAW) que dijo que provenía de Reino Unido. Son capaces de destruir tanques de un solo disparo, pero solo a corta distancia.
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha exigido constantemente más armas de países extranjeros, incluidas armas de mayor alcance, para apoyar sus esfuerzos contra *Rusia*.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa comparte las imágenes del trabajo de la aviación para escoltar el tren ferroviario que entrega material a la zona de operaciones especiales.

Los pilotos militares de helicópteros multipropósito Mi-8 toman rutas de patrulla aérea todos los días, informa la agencia. Los helicópteros despegan de los aeródromos de campo. Desde el suelo, la cobertura se lleva a cabo mediante los cálculos de los sistemas de misiles y cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados "Pantsir-S". “¿Qué son los cuadricópteros, qué son los Bayraktars? Esto no es un problema para nosotros”, compartió Nikita, el comandante de la tripulación de Pantsir-S.


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Rogozin: “Se completó la instalación del cohete Soyuz-2.1.a en el complejo de lanzamiento en Baikonur. Se ha comenzado a trabajar según el cronograma del primer día de inicio. Nuestros invitados, los niños de Donbass, presenciaron la extracción del cohete y su instalación.



"Rusia no abandona a los suyos". El cohete Roscosmos se llamó "Donbass". Ademas lleva pintadas las banderas de Lugansk y Donestk


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

An Ural truck in Kherson, the soldiers have written "From Vladivostok to Odessa" on it 





















Red Army 1919


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> YO SÍ, NO TENGO TANTO TIEMPO COMO TÚ



jajajaaa... hoder, qué no tienes tanto tiempo como yo... tienes bastante más... jajajaaaaa... hostia... vaya que sí...


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*El asalto a Sievierodonetsk tomó más tiempo de lo que esperaban las fuerzas rusas.*
Las fuerzas rusas han tomado el control de alrededor de un tercio de la ciudad ucraniana de *Sievierodonetsk*, pero su asalto estaba tomando más tiempo de lo esperado, según un líder separatista respaldado por *Moscú* citado en un informe de la agencia de noticias TASS.

Los bombardeos rusos han reducido gran parte de *Sievierodonetsk* a ruinas y las tropas rusas han entrado en las franjas del sureste y noreste de la ciudad, pero la defensa ucraniana ha frenado la campaña rusa más amplia en la región del *Donbás*.

"Ya podemos decir que un tercio de *Sievierodonetsk* ya está bajo nuestro control", dijo TASS citando a Leonid Pasechnik, líder de la República Popular de *Lugansk*. Pasechnik le dijo a la agencia de noticias estatal rusa que los combates se estaban librando en la ciudad, pero que las fuerzas rusas no avanzaban tan rápido como se esperaba.


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaa... hoder, qué no tienes tanto tiempo como yo... tienes bastante más... jajajaaaaa... hostia... vaya que sí...



No que va, no veo tv, no oigo radio y vivo como eremita con hembra no feminazi, y aún así, no puedo perder tiempo con imbéciles integrales


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)




----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

_Imágenes terribles de #Kherson oblast. Las tropas rusas frustraron al menos un impulso de la contraofensiva ucraniana, matando al menos a 17 (los rusos dicen, 90) soldados ucranianos cuando atacaron a los ocupados #Vyssokopillya desde el norte. Se utilizaron ametralladoras aparentemente pesadas. 

Es la peor masacre entre las tropas ucranianas que he visto hasta ahora. Parece que marcharon directamente hacia un nido de ametralladoras o una emboscada con armas pequeñas. Conté 17 cuerpos (la imagen solo muestra algunos de ellos). Curiosamente, ni los vehículos ni las huellas son visibles en el suelo._


----------



## Alvin Red (31 May 2022)

Emotivo


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)




----------



## niraj (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No que va, no veo tv, no oigo radio y vivo como eremita con hembra no feminazi, y aún así, no puedo perder tiempo con imbéciles integrales



Es muy sano que pases de la mas mierda, te mejora... algunos décadas llevamos... lo de la hembra, que quieres que te diga la mía además es... como poco increible... y si fuera poco trabajo y me encanta el bricolage a lo grande... y como todavía no tengo bastante ADORO TOMAR EL SOL... 

Pero vamos en mis 14 años por aquí no he alcanzado a escribir más de 10k mensajes... para más no me da... y no es que duerma yo demasiado y el sol en Galicia, pues qué quieres... jajajjaaa


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

HOY:


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

Prisioneros de Azov en su nuevo día a día


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)

Perdonar si es repetido pero ya van bastantes videos de este estilo en los últimos días y cuesta diferenciarlos.

El ejército ukra descomponiéndose.


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)




----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Yo no he enviado jamás a nadie al ignore...



Impresionante dijo:


> YO SÍ, NO TENGO TANTO TIEMPO COMO TÚ




Efectivamente, este hilo es practicamente imposible de seguír exhaustivamente y con todo lo que tiene de buena opinión e información, y ni metiendo un montón de gansos en el ignore.


----------



## Arraki (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Yo no he enviado jamás a nadie al ignore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disiento. 

Metiendo al ignore a los indeseables se puede seguir cómodamente a nada que entres un par de veces al día.


----------



## El-Mano (31 May 2022)

¿Alguien que hable Árabe puede confirmar lo que dice el traficante de armas?
Gracias

Un contrabandista de armas sirio en Idlib pone a la venta los sistemas antitanque Javelin recibidos de Ucrania por solo $ 15,000.

La pregunta es 
¿Cómo llegaron allí?

t.me/Eurekapress/3499
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

Pues a vez si aprendes,porque tú casi nunca respetas la opiniones de los demas. 


Trajanillo dijo:


> *Es que es mi opinión, yo no tengo porque pontificar en cada post que hago, esto es un foro en el que se expresan opiniones* no vengo a sentar cátedra, si no te gusta tienes dos opciones o mandarme al ignore o tomarlo como lo que es, mi opinión sobre un asunto en concreto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (31 May 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (31 May 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> En mi opinión, la forma de hacer la guerra ha cambiado.
> 
> Todos los ejércitos modernos se han preparado a conciencia para ser capaces de defenderse de un ataque con la doctrina que nació durante la 2GM y que hasta ahora era la forma "normal" de hacer la guerra.
> 
> La tecnología aplicada a la artillería para lograr una precisión de esta nunca antes visto y el uso de drones hace que sea más efectivo hacer la guerra de otra forma. No es tan vistosa como la anterior, donde la concentración de tanques buscaba la rotura del frente que luego era aprovechada por la reserva para explotarla. Por lo que estoy viendo, ahora no se busca romper el frente, sino avanzar para que las posiciones del enemigo se delaten y entonces machacarlas con la artillería/drones/aviación y vuelta avanza. La reserva ya no se usa para explotar la brecha sino para relevar a las unidades del frente y siempre tener tropas fresca para avanzar.



Pienso que hasta la infantería cambiará.
Imagínate cientos de drones como este, o más pequeños, entrando en trincheras, edificios, refugios (como una acería) y portando pequeños explosivos, con capacidad de transmitir imágenes, tomar decisiones, organizarse en grupo, que puedan rodar por el suelo, chocar contra paredes, etc:


----------



## mecaweto (31 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075432



Que coman pasteles!


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Disiento.
> 
> Metiendo al ignore a los indeseables se puede seguir cómodamente a nada que entres un par de veces al día.



Será que tienes capacidades superiores a la media, o al menos a las mias.
Y tampoco quiera saber a cuantos tienes metidos en el ignore., y a partir de tus más o menos rigurosos criterios.
Yo creo que debo de andar por cerca de una centena de ignorados.


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Ucrania gana la batalla del embargo petrolero europeo, mientras Rusia aumenta la presión en el Donbás.*
*Ucrania* ha ganado la batalla por el embargo petrolero europeo, que se supone que secará los fondos para la "maquinaria de *guerra*" de *Moscú*, pero las fuerzas rusas continuaron concentrándose en el este de *Ucrania*, particularmente alrededor de la ciudad, clave para *Severodonetsk*, en el *Donbás*.

Los 27 países miembros de la Unión Europea acordaron de la noche a la mañana de lunes a martes un embargo gradual. Se tratará inicialmente de petróleo transportado por barco, es decir, dos tercios de las compras europeas de oro negro ruso. Se ha previsto una exención temporal para el petróleo transportado por oleoducto, con el fin de levantar el veto de Budapest. "Esto cortará una gran fuente de financiación para la maquinaria de *guerra* de *Rusia*", tuiteó el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel.

El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, había desafiado anteriormente a los europeos sobre su necesidad de enfrentarse a *Moscú*, en un mensaje de video transmitido durante la cumbre extraordinaria en Bruselas.

"El punto clave, por supuesto, es el petróleo. Europa tendrá que renunciar al petróleo ruso. Porque está en juego la propia independencia de los europeos del arma energética rusa", dijo, y comentó el lunes por la noche en su discurso diario a sus compatriotas, incluso antes de que saliera la noticia de Bruselas.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 May 2022)

jajajajaja grande el pingÑuino gilipollenko
del fracaso en la toma de sverodonetsk al ha tomado más tiempo del previsto
de victoria en victoria hasta vladivostok y más allá


----------



## Adriano II (31 May 2022)

Otros que están disfrutando de lo sancionado de lo lindo :


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que esa "seguridad" trata precisamente de poder chantajear a los demás por tener esos "recursos", es decir, se basa en el mero chantaje....



Eso es lo que quieren. A ver, hace unos años se dedicaron a ir con submarinos colocando banderitas de Rusia en todo el fondo marino del Ártico, ¿Para qué? Pues pretenden apoderarse de todas las reservas de gas natural y petróleo del Ártico. Acaparar y acaparar, para mal gestionar y chantajear, lo que es de ellos, lo que no es y tienen a mano. Suma y sigue.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (31 May 2022)

_Las tropas rusas han capturado aproximadamente la mitad de la ciudad de Sieverodonetsk, hay fuertes batallas en curso._

Jefe de administración


----------



## manodura79 (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> _Imágenes terribles de #Kherson oblast. Las tropas rusas frustraron al menos un impulso de la contraofensiva ucraniana, matando al menos a 17 (los rusos dicen, 90) soldados ucranianos cuando atacaron a los ocupados #Vyssokopillya desde el norte. Se utilizaron ametralladoras aparentemente pesadas.
> 
> Es la peor masacre entre las tropas ucranianas que he visto hasta ahora. Parece que marcharon directamente hacia un nido de ametralladoras o una emboscada con armas pequeñas. Conté 17 cuerpos (la imagen solo muestra algunos de ellos). Curiosamente, ni los vehículos ni las huellas son visibles en el suelo._



"Se vienen cositas" ...Que masacre. Gente mandada al matadero sin ningún criterio.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues a vez si aprendes,porque tú casi nunca respetas la opiniones de los demas.



Tu no tienes opinión tu solo eres un loro y que encima ya no haces ni puta gracia.


----------



## niraj (31 May 2022)

t.me/kornilov1968/10685

Los obuses pesados estadounidenses llegaron a Donetsk. Cabe destacar que fueron utilizados de inmediato para bombardear las escuelas de Donetsk. Para eso los trajeron?
Mañana, los medios estadounidenses estarán encantados de Mostrar imágenes de la destrucción, hablando sobre cómo Rusia bombardea Ucrania
t.me/rian_ru/165262

t.me/kornilov1968/10687



Photo
Ayer, Biden derramó lágrimas sobre las víctimas de un tiroteo en una escuela de Texas, prometiendo hacer todo lo posible para que esto no vuelva a suceder. Hoy, dispararon sus armas sobre varias escuelas de Donetsk, entre las víctimas se encuentra un niño nacido en 2009. ¿Derramará una lágrima? (pregunta retórica)


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

_¿Dónde están los miles de antitanques proporcionados por Occidente?_

*Hablando con unos soldados agotados en Bakhmut, *recién llegados del frente. *"Aquí no tenemos armas nuevas, fuerzas nuevas, nada"*, dice uno de ellos. Otro, que luchó en 2014: *"Se espera que luche contra un tanque con mi Kalashnikov. Solo somos carne de cañón. Estamos jodidos"*.

Muy pesimista con los dirigentes ucranianos: *"Hay que entender que en este país hay dos castas: la superior y la inferior. Nosotros somos la inferior. Ellos reciben el dinero, y se espera que nosotros sólo marchemos y muramos"*.

Neil Hauer. Periodista de guerra canadiense.

Russia, Ukraine & Caucasus: Armenia, Georgia, Chechnya etc. 
CNN, CBC, NYMag, guardian, AJEnglish


----------



## niraj (31 May 2022)

[[Forwarded from Bridge Time ZOZZ]
El modelo de negocio europeo de gran éxito basado en la exportación fue concebido, diseñado, construido, operado y desarrollado sobre la base de energía barata e ininterrumpida de Rusia.

Es por eso que ningún gobierno de la UE ha logrado construir efectivamente una estrategia energética realista que no dependa únicamente de la capacidad de Rusia como exportador extraordinario y confiable de recursos energéticos.

El éxito económico de Europa siempre se ha fundado y sigue siendo así dependiendo de la disponibilidad abundante de energía rusa de alta calidad con la enorme ventaja de la entrega ininterrumpida a través del oleoducto Druzhba en el modo 24x7x365 puerta a puerta.

¿Quién se beneficia de que esta cooperación se detenga?

Yo también soy el binomio de Newton.

Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos.


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Mirad a los subnormales todavía con las mascarillas puestas...
> 
> La subnormalidad da la izmierda progre:
> 
> ...



La camioneta del atentado de las Ramblas la conducía un moro. Solución: Prohibamos los ...


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas en Donbás llevan a las tropas ucranianas al límite
Por Neil Hauer al sureste de Bakhmut 30 de mayo de 2022*

La invasión inicial de Rusia en Ucrania fue una historia de errores. Desde el fracaso en los objetivos grandiosos hasta la pérdida de miles de vehículos en lo que los analistas militares llamaron un "plan absurdamente malo", las fuerzas rusas terminaron la primera etapa de la guerra con una humillante retirada de Kiev y el norte de Ucrania.

Esa narrativa parece estar cambiando. Después de reorientar y concentrar las fuerzas en objetivos más limitados y viables, Moscú está haciendo progresos constantes en Donbás, haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas ucranianas mientras aprovecha la considerable ventaja de Rusia en cuanto a potencia de fuego.

La primera ruptura se produjo el 18 de mayo. Ese día, las tropas rusas avanzaron hasta varios kilómetros de la carretera que lleva de la ciudad de Bajmut a Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, el último trozo de la provincia de Luhansk que sigue en manos ucranianas. Pocos días después, habían cortado la carretera por completo, bloqueando la principal ruta de suministro a los defensores casi embolsados que se refugiaban en la aglomeración urbana. Algunos informes indicaron que los contraataques ucranianos expulsaron a los rusos de la propia carretera, pero ninguno discute que la arteria está ahora bajo el fuego directo de los rusos, lo que hace que cualquier uso sea una carrera casi suicida en el mejor de los casos. Los defensores de Lisychansk y Severodonetsk se ven ahora obligados a utilizar la única carretera que les queda, a través de la ciudad de Siversk, sometida a un intenso bombardeo desde la orilla opuesta del río Seversky Donets.

Mientras tanto, la ofensiva rusa sobre Bakhmut sigue avanzando.

El avance ha hecho insostenibles otras posiciones ucranianas. El 25 de mayo, las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraron de la ciudad de Svitlodarsk, que hasta entonces constituía el ancla sudoriental de su posición en Donbás.

Más arriba, a unos 15 kilómetros al sureste de Bajmut, una compañía de combatientes de la Defensa Territorial Ucraniana tomaba posiciones a lo largo de la carretera.

*"No podíamos retenerlos allí [más]"*, dice *Yuri, de 58 años, comandante de la unidad. "Nuestros chicos tuvieron que retirarse".* Yuri y su unidad no estaban en Svitlodarsk, pero fueron testigos de la retirada.

Señala un puente justo al final de la carretera.

*"Allí mismo, los rusos ya están bombardeando, subiendo detrás de nosotros"*, dice Yuri. *"Tienen francotiradores cubriendo la carretera"*, añade.

En la propia escena, está claro que se están produciendo intensos combates.

El fuego de artillería es constante y truena en la distancia, y los morteros pesados ucranianos, justo al sur, son la fuente de los mayores estruendos. La propia carretera está bordeada de árboles a ambos lados, lo que proporciona algún elemento de cobertura, tanto para los soldados como para los vehículos ucranianos ocultos debajo. Al norte de la línea de árboles no hay más que campos abiertos, un camino recto hacia el propio combate.

Para Yuri y sus hombres, esto sigue siendo un respiro.

"Estamos en la segunda línea aquí, relajándonos", dice con una sonrisa que desmiente la dificultad de la situación. *"Llevamos 40 días en este frente. Tenemos que rotar de vez en cuando; al fin y al cabo, no somos máquinas"*, dice Yuri.

Las rotaciones continúan regularmente. Durante la siguiente media hora, se acercan tres todoterrenos diferentes, que bajan lo más rápido posible por la carretera para llegar a los 50 soldados acampados a los lados. Cargan con media docena de hombres más cada uno y se alejan a toda velocidad, llevando estos refuerzos a la primera línea.

*Hay informes contradictorios sobre dónde está exactamente el frente. Yuri dice que está lejos, "a unos 10 kilómetros", según él. Otro soldado, que acaba de llegar de Svitlodarsk, da otra opinión: sólo dos.*

La fluidez se explica en parte por el reconocimiento ruso en numerosas direcciones, en busca de un punto débil que explotar.

*"El enemigo está tratando de avanzar en este momento*", dice Yuri. *"Lo están intentando en muchas direcciones, para encontrar un punto débil".*

A pesar de la tensa situación, sus provisiones básicas son suficientes.

*"Nuestro suministro de alimentos es bueno"*, dice Yuri. "Es una guerra, no son condiciones de restaurante, pero es suficiente. *El principal problema es el agua: a veces tenemos tan poca que ni siquiera podemos pensar en lavarnos la cara"*, dice.

"Tenemos MREs americanos", dice Artyom, otro oficial, entrando en escena. "¡Muy bien!"

Su principal problema es algo mucho más difícil de abordar.

*"Necesitamos armas pesadas"*, dice Yuri. *"Esta es una guerra de equipos pesados y vehículos blindados, y los rusos simplemente tienen mucho más que nosotros - y más moderno, también. Las jabalinas no son suficientes. Necesitamos obuses y tanques"*, afirma.

Poco después, un carro de combate ucraniano T-64 acelera su motor en la línea de árboles cercana. Se adentra en la carretera en dirección al avance ruso desde Svitlodarsk.

*"¿Ves? Mira qué viejo es nuestro equipo"*, dice Yuri.

La cantidad de potencia de fuego que alcanza sus posiciones pone de manifiesto la disparidad.

"Estuvimos en primera línea la semana pasada", dice Artyom. *"Todos los días hay helicópteros [rusos]. Uno vino hacia nosotros, a sólo 600 metros de distancia"*, dice.

Tras semanas de intensos combates, las bajas se acumulan. "*Sencillamente, no tenemos los números para correr y atacarlos", dice Yuri, sin inmutarse ante el estruendo de más morteros cercanos. "Ya no tenemos [hombres]"*.

Otros informes lo confirman. Un reciente reportaje del Washington Post presentaba a varios soldados del noreste del frente del Donbás que habían desertado recientemente de sus puestos, al sentirse abandonados por su alto mando. Describían condiciones nefastas, como que les dejaban una patata al día para comer y que sólo tenían cuatro RPG para una unidad de 15 hombres que se enfrentaba al blindaje ruso. *"Nos envían a una muerte segura"*, dijo otro combatiente voluntario en Severodonetsk, cuya unidad entera protestaba por su situación.

Mientras tanto, las tropas rusas siguen ganando terreno. El 26 de mayo, capturaron la ciudad de Lyman, asaltándola después de semanas de reducir las fuerzas ucranianas allí con fuego de artillería. 

Los funcionarios ucranianos también han hecho declaraciones sombrías en las últimas semanas. El presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky afirmó el 23 de mayo que "entre 50 y 100" soldados ucranianos morían cada día. Su asesor fue más allá, diciendo que Lisychansk y Severodonetsk se estaban convirtiendo en "un nuevo Mariupol" y que* las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania "apenas se mantienen a flote"*. Hay informes persistentes de que Ucrania está enviando refuerzos pesados a la zona para rechazar el avance ruso, pero será difícil que lo consigan. Lenta pero constantemente, las tropas de Moscú están avanzando en Donbas.

Para los soldados asediados que se encuentran al borde de la carretera cerca de Bakhmut, esto es algo que saben muy bien.

*"Esta guerra es muy diferente a la anterior", dice Artyom. "Esto no es 2014. Esto es 1941".*


----------



## vil. (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Será que tienes capacidades superiores a la media, o al menos a las mias.
> Y tampoco quiera saber a cuantos tienes metidos en el ignore., y a partir de tus más o menos rigurosos criterios.
> Yo creo que debo de andar por cerca de una centena de ignorados.



En la vida es sencillo apuntalar con estupideces aquello en lo que crees y complejo rechazar con inteligencia aquello en lo que no crees...

Ignorar lo que no te gusta es sencillo... pero bastante más sencillo es todavía la autocomplacencia...

Pero cada uno hace lo que considera y bien está si le sirve...


----------



## EUROPIA (31 May 2022)




----------



## lapetus (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Hay que entender que en este país hay dos castas: la superior y la inferior. Nosotros somos la inferior. Ellos reciben el dinero, y se espera que nosotros sólo marchemos y muramos"*.



Esto aplica a todos los estados modernos.


----------



## niraj (31 May 2022)

t.me/OpenUkraine/18114

[ Video ]
Brigada 57, los combatientes se niegan a cumplir la orden verbal de ir a la línea del frente. Los soldados exigen que se les de una orden de combate por escrito y que envíen a los oficiales con ellos, de lo contrario se niegan a ir al frente.

El comandante del batallón se niega a darles la orden por escrito, motivando que la oficina con los sellos fue bombardeada (aquí están los estafadores  ), pero a su vez exige a los soldados que le entreguen por escrito la negativa para ir a luchar, y él mismo se niega a ir a luchar.

Aparentemente, la iniciativa legislativa de Mad bezugny (un diputado del Parlamento de un Sirviente del pueblo zelensky) que prevé la ejecución de soldados por oficiales tiene una base seria, y no es simplemente su ocurrencia personal. Los soldados realmente se niegan masivamente a cumplir órdenes criminales.

Del video está claro que no hay suministro de soldados, no tienen nada más que uniformes. Y los propios oficiales no quieren meterse en el infierno y dejar sus Salas

@OpenUkraine


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto aplica a todos los estados modernos.



Caerse del burro de toda la vida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

Hace unos días, los recursos de información ucranianos informaron que los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron obuses autopropulsados remolcados FH70 de 155 mm de Italia, que ya están en la línea del frente. Ahora, imágenes del Ministerio de Defensa ruso han aparecido en la Web, mostrando cómo las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen una batería completa de estos obuses en el territorio de Ucrania durante el SVO. 

El siguiente video muestra los resultados del control objetivo. Se aclara que inicialmente las posiciones aproximadas de tiro de la batería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron identificadas por medio de reconocimiento de artillería de los rusos. Después de eso, el dron realizó un reconocimiento adicional y se llevó a cabo un ataque de artillería en las posiciones de los ucranianos.

El video muestra claramente que el equipo APU se colocó detrás de una plantación forestal cerca de la carretera. Luego se registró una llegada: una poderosa explosión que cubrió la batería. Esto es lo que los militares llaman trabajo de contraataque. Probablemente, los italianos tendrán que enviar otro lote de obuses para reemplazar los fallidos, por supuesto, si todavía tienen el deseo. 

Cabe señalar que el FH70, adoptado en 1978, tiene una unidad de potencia auxiliar de 1700 cc de Volkswagen. cm, que alimenta la hidráulica cuando el obús se pone en condiciones de combate. Además, el motor permite que el FH70 se mueva de forma independiente, sin el uso de un tractor, en una distancia de hasta 20 km a baja velocidad. Estos obuses son más antiguos que el M777 estadounidense, pero tienen el mismo rango de disparo (20-30 km) dependiendo de la munición. Los obuses tienen carga semiautomática de proyectiles, gracias a lo cual se pueden realizar 6 disparos por minuto.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> O más bien lo contrario, ni en sus mejores sueños les sale a los americanos tan bien como les ha salido, miles de Rusos muertos y la UE arruinada, a ellos ya les vale. Ni siquiera a ellos les interesa más. Una UE demasiado arruinada y más muertos rusos empezaría a ser delicado incluso para ellos.
> 
> Si ahora hay paz y se quedan todo el trigo es perfecto



Es que cuanto más dure la farsa más territorio va a ganar Rusia, más problemas económicos y si dura demasiado el régimen de Kiev no aguanta y entonces perderán toda Ucrania.
Están en un momento en el que "lo que quede de Ucrania" podría ser un estado tapón prorruso al estilo Bielorusia, un país totalmente neutral haciendo equilibrios o bien un satélite de la UE y probablemente asimilado por Polonia.
Ellos verán.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

Un avión Su-25 ucraniano fue derribado cerca del pueblo de Kobzartsy, región de Mykolaiv. Así lo anunció el martes 31 de mayo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el general de división Igor Konashenkov.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

Hoy, 13:44

Ucrania retiró seis de sus helicópteros que formaban parte de la misión de la ONU en Malí, escriben publicaciones especializadas.


----------



## workforfood (31 May 2022)

Un poco de música


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Añade a la ecuación esa hipotetica union a Polonia que ya suena en los corrillos...
> 
> ...Tu explicale a un ucraniano que ha estado en el frente jugandose el pellejo por la integridad de Ucrania para luego ver que se fusionan con los Polacos a los cuales les une una putisima mierda, salvo los que viven en Leopolis...
> 
> ...



Alemania se merece eso y más.
Por imbéciles.
Lo tenían hecho para ser la Superpotencia europea, aliada de Rusia y con los piratas fuera de la UE. Con su industria y los recursos rusos ilimitados. Hasta podrían sentarse a hablar de Konisberg en el futuro.
¿Y qué han hecho? Demostrar que no son nada, una colonia de los americanos.
En 2010 fueron fuertes con los débiles, España, Grecia, Portugal...
Ahora con los fuertes... A ponerse el pañal.


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> lo que le pasa a nigeria con el gas, es lo que nos puede pasar a nosotros con la comida...............antes pasaremos hambre nosotros que un aleman o un suizo, de hecho la comida de mas calidad que se produce en españa va a los mercados que lo pagan y generalmente estan fuera ......



Una de las buenas cosas de burbuja es que siempre hay un forero que encuentra mejores palabras que uno mismo para expresar lo que quieres decir ...


----------



## Señor X (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 13:44
> 
> Ucrania retiró seis de sus helicópteros que formaban parte de la misión de la ONU en Malí, escriben publicaciones especializadas.



Que yo recuerde esto sucedió hace tiempo. Se sabe porque los helicópteros derribados intentando sacar a los de azov de mariupol llevaban esas insignias.


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

Neil Hauer. Ultimos Tweets

Respecto a la lentitud en la entrega de armas por parte de Occidente, la semana pasada un policía frustrado de Slovyansk que ha estado luchando en Lyman nos dijo a mí y a @NeilPHauer: *"Cada uno de sus retrasos, cada uno de sus "Es una pena darlo", son nuestras vidas, cientos de vidas cada día."

La mayoría de mis informes de las últimas semanas han sido bastante abatidos - pero eso es lo que casi todos los soldados, Ter. Def, policía, etc. que vienen del frente se han hecho eco. Aparte del frente de Izyum, los mensajes de Lyman, Severodonetsk/Lysychansk, Bakhmut/Popasna eran todos así.

La guerra es brutal, ver a los amigos muertos a tu lado, ciudades destruidas, ser obligado a retroceder por el enemigo, sobre todo cuando es semana tras semana de estar en el extremo perdedor (en estos frentes en particular)*


----------



## vettonio (31 May 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En mi zona, la gasolina 95 ya a 2,14€…creo que vamos ganando la guerra a los rusos…¿o no?



No lo dude.
Necesita mas pruebas?


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Bill Browder, el financiero que plantó cara al Kremlin: “La determinación de combatir a Putin empieza a resquebrajarse”
> 
> 
> El presidente de Hermitage Capital Management confiesa en Davos su temor a la fatiga de las sociedades occidentales ante el coste de la guerra en Ucrania y denuncia la cantidad de propiedades que tienen en España rusos ligados al poder
> ...



Ya hablan de fatiga sancionadora.
Ha llegado antes que en su día la fatiga pandémica.


----------



## crocodile (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Neil Hauer. Ultimos Tweets
> 
> Respecto a la lentitud en la entrega de armas por parte de Occidente, la semana pasada un policía frustrado de Slovyansk que ha estado luchando en Lyman nos dijo a mí y a @NeilPHauer: *"Cada uno de sus retrasos, cada uno de sus "Es una pena darlo", son nuestras vidas, cientos de vidas cada día."
> 
> ...



Si no se hubiesen prestado a ser títeres de los satánicos y arietes contra Rusia no hubiera ocurrido de lo que se queja el Ukronazi.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

Azov Battalion drops neo-Nazi symbol exploited by Russian propagandists


The Azov Battalion has removed a neo-Nazi symbol from its insignia that has helped perpetuate Russian propaganda about Ukraine being in the grip of far-right na




www.thetimes.co.uk





La desnazificación es todo un éxito.




Según los medios de la otan la culpa de que azov fueran nazis es de los parches y de los rusos


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

CUMBRE UE hoy.

Varios países, Bulgaria tb, demorarán sus sanciones al petróleo ruso.

Sin acuerdos en propuestas de paz porque los países del este se niegan a ceder territorio a Rusia.
(¿VA A GANAR UKR?)


UE: NIDO DE RETASADOS MENTALES.


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania gana la batalla del embargo petrolero europeo, mientras Rusia aumenta la presión en el Donbás.*



Gasolina a 2.30 desde ya teniendo en cuenta que en la ultima semana y gracias a esto los precios del petroleo han subido un 20 % desde los 100 hasta los casi 120 euros cuando se confirma la noticia ... Eso implicará una subida similar en la gasólina o sea un 10 % por euro o sea unos 20 centimos para la gasolina super 95 que se pondrá a 2,20 y unos 2,40 para la super 98 ... Jodete Putin.


----------



## mirkoxx (31 May 2022)

El ejército ruso rompió las defensas ukras cerca de Svyatogorsk y Shchurovo y está cerrando gradualmente el círculo alrededor del ejército ucraniano en esta área. El problema para el ejército ruso es que las fuerzas ucranianas han instalado equipo militar en Svyatogorsk Lavra







*Donbass - Frente Norte: Slavyansk-Krasny Liman*
▶Posible avance Ruso/DNR contra las defensas ucranianas hacia Slavyansk cerca de Svyatogorsk y Shchurovo (por confirmar)
▶Fuerzas aliadas posiblemente ya aseguran las zonas sur y oeste con un puente cerca de la central eléctrica (amarillo)


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Azov Battalion drops neo-Nazi symbol exploited by Russian propagandists
> 
> 
> The Azov Battalion has removed a neo-Nazi symbol from its insignia that has helped perpetuate Russian propaganda about Ukraine being in the grip of far-right na
> ...



En 1943 la resistencia centroeuropea facilitó un voluminoso dossier sobre los campos de la muerte, en el los propios presos pedian el bombardeo de las vias ferreas y de los propios campos, después de todo, cuando se produjese el ataque, dichos presos ya estarian muertos, el informe llego a manos de Churchill, este despidió a los represetantes del Congreso Judio, que actuaban de emisarios, y se los pasó al Mariscal del Aire, Arthur Harris, este les dijo que no podia hacer nada puesto que necesitaba a todos sus bombarderos y los de la 8ª Fuerza Aerea yanqui para otros objetivos. Harris tenia 12.000 bombarderos en servicio en este momento...

El incendio. Alemania bajo el bombardeo 1940 - 1945 
de Jörg Friedrich


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Beijing ve una disminución de los nuevos casos de COVID-19 a medida que partes de la ciudad han vuelto a la producción normal y la vida xhtxs.cn/vy2


----------



## Snowball (31 May 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> lo que le pasa a nigeria con el gas, es lo que nos puede pasar a nosotros con la comida...............antes pasaremos hambre nosotros que un aleman o un suizo, *de hecho la comida de mas calidad que se produce en españa va a los mercados que lo pagan y generalmente estan fuera ......*



Vivo en Suiza y soy fe de ello


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

Los líderes de la UE acuerdan un embargo parcial al petróleo ruso para superar el veto de Orbán


Los 27 pactan dejar fuera del embargo el crudo por oleoductos para lograr el sí de Hungría, dependiente al 100% de los suministros rusos




www.eldiario.es





2030 viajaréis en patinete y seréis felices.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

Rusia corta el suministro de gas a Países Bajos por su negativa a pagar en rublos


El gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom anunció este lunes que a partir de mañana, 31 de mayo, cortará el suministro de gas a la empresa holandesa GasTerra, después de que




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Rusia corta el suministro de gas a Países Bajos por su negativa a pagar en rublos
> 
> 
> El gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom anunció este lunes que a partir de mañana, 31 de mayo, cortará el suministro de gas a la empresa holandesa GasTerra, después de que
> ...



En el programa del Perro Pachón, uno de los masajistas-contertulios ha soltado una píldora fuera de programa: "Alguien debería decirles a los ciudadanos las consecuencias de este embargo, que van a ser muy graves para ellos...", lo mejor no ha sido la frase, si no la cara de pánico del calvo.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Esto ya parece el ejército confederado en febrero de 1865
Los soldados del Ukr 57th Moto-Rifle Bgd se niegan a entrar en posición sin vehículos blindados y artillería. También exigen al comandante del Bgd que se una a ellos en las trincheras. Durante la acalorada discusión, se mencionan grandes pérdidas entre los oficiales.


----------



## delhierro (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _¿Dónde están los miles de antitanques proporcionados por Occidente?_
> 
> *Hablando con unos soldados agotados en Bakhmut, *recién llegados del frente. *"Aquí no tenemos armas nuevas, fuerzas nuevas, nada"*, dice uno de ellos. Otro, que luchó en 2014: *"Se espera que luche contra un tanque con mi Kalashnikov. Solo somos carne de cañón. Estamos jodidos"*.
> 
> ...




Pues no diran que no tienen armas para cambiar las cosas, que Marchen contra el Payaso de Kiev. Es lo que pidieron los rusos, cuando entraron con guante blanco. La propaganda convencio a muchos ucranianos que eran los elegidos por el gran occidente para derrotar a los rusos, y que les lloverian dolares, euros , grandes casas y una vida de lujo.

Una gran parte de lo que les ocurre la tienen los que han estado 8 años persiguiendo a sus compatriotas, y siguiendole el rollo a los titeres que les ponian desde aquí.


----------



## Mentefria2 (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el programa del Perro Pachón, uno de los masajistas-contertulios ha soltado una píldora fuera de programa: "Alguien debería decirles a los ciudadanos las consecuencias de este embargo, que van a ser muy graves para ellos...", lo mejor no ha sido la frase, si no la cara de pánico del calvo.



A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.



Prueba fehaciente de la estulticia de dichos "ciudadanos". La UE es Babilonia.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)




----------



## SkywalkerAND (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Prueba fehaciente de la estulticia de dichos "ciudadanos". La UE es Babilonia.



Bueno, si la tele dice que la población UE es unánime en apoyar las sanciones, los embargos y sus consecuencias económicas, sacrificios incluidos, es que será cierto........... ¿no?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Cuando caiga el Pennywise, los excrementos cubrian el pavimento:


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, si la tele dice que la población UE es unánime en apoyar las sanciones, los embargos y sus consecuencias económicas, sacrificios incluidos, es que será cierto........... ¿no?



Eso es lo peor, es eso, la tele no miente, son subnormales profundos, se han dejado inocular una mierda transgénica sin probar, después de eso, esto es solo un detalle.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Si algo funciona ¡no lo toques!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

*La inflación es rampante y la guerra rusa en Ucrania amenaza la producción y las exportaciones de cereales. La semana pasada, el Centro de Recursos Naturales de Finlandia pronosticó que los precios de los alimentos subirían un 10 por ciento y el precio de la canasta de alimentos de un hogar aumentaría en un promedio de 500 euros. La situación es la misma en otros países. El aceite de girasol juega un papel importante en Bélgica y España, mientras que los italianos sufren por las costosas pastas, dicen los corresponsales de Kauppalehti.*

*Belgas preocupados por las papas fritas
BRUSELAS*
Sara Koho

La inflación en Bélgica fue del 8,3% tanto en marzo como en abril. El alza en los precios al consumidor se debió principalmente a mayores precios de la energía. La inflación de la energía en Bélgica fue del 54,1 por ciento en abril.

Los hogares belgas se calientan principalmente con combustibles fósiles, gas natural y petróleo. El precio de ambos está aumentando debido a la mala situación del inventario y la guerra en Ucrania.




Debido a la acción climática de la UE, los hogares belgas tendrán una gran tarea por delante en los próximos años cuando sea necesario reemplazar los sistemas de calefacción.

El gobierno belga alivió el dolor agudo de los ciudadanos con una asignación única de 100 euros. Me sorprendió gratamente cuando mi factura de energía en mayo fue más baja de lo habitual debido al alivio del dolor del estado. Por otro lado, un pago único de 100 euros es solo una fracción de la subida real de los precios de la energía durante el último año.

Según la autoridad estadística belga, la carne, el pan, los cereales, los automóviles, las habitaciones de hotel y las verduras se encarecieron en abril.


Los ciudadanos están más molestos por el aumento del precio del gas y la gasolina. Se habla de ellos en discusiones de mesa de café.

Los belgas también se han sorprendido por la escasez actual de papas fritas. Las tres cuartas partes del aceite de girasol de Bélgica provienen de Ucrania o Rusia, y el aceite se necesita para freír el plato nacional del país, el francés. Se compran en los puestos de la calle y se comen con bollos con mayonesa.

También es un negocio de exportación. Bélgica es el mayor exportador mundial de francés congelado.

*El precio de la pasta está subiendo con fuerza
ÚDINE*
katja coronato

En Italia, la subida de los precios de los alimentos es especialmente evidente en el precio de la pasta. Italia importa mucho trigo, sobre todo de Ucrania, y la guerra iniciada por Rusia a finales de febrero elevó el precio de la pasta en apenas unas semanas en un 20 por ciento.

El golpe es severo para los hogares italianos, con al menos el 75 por ciento de los italianos comiendo pasta todos los días.


La autoridad estadística italiana Istat estima que el precio de una canasta de alimentos para la familia promedio aumentará en 500 € en Italia este año. La cantidad es grande si se compara con el salario mensual promedio de poco menos de € 1,000 para los italianos del sur.

Además, el aumento de los precios de la energía se refleja en los precios de los alimentos. El aumento de los costes de transporte, por ejemplo, ha elevado el precio del aceite de oliva en casi un 30 %. Los costos de transporte más elevados también se reflejan en los precios de las verduras y el pescado.



*Carlo Rienzi* , director del instituto de investigación Codacons, destaca que la subida de los precios de los combustibles y los alimentos se siente más en el bolsillo de los consumidores. Porque muchos se ven obligados a comprar gasolina a toda costa porque van a trabajar, lo que muchos están comprometiendo en última instancia es la comida.

*El Gobierno de Mario Dragh* ha querido ayudar a la situación recortando el precio de un surtidor de gasolina en 0,25 € el litro hasta finales de julio. Además, los paquetes de apoyo ayudarán a los hogares y empresas con dificultades con las facturas de energía.

El primer ministro Mario Draghi ha exigido en repetidas ocasiones que los barcos que transportan cereales puedan salir de los puertos ucranianos de inmediato. Draghi advierte de una crisis alimentaria mundial si Rusia no permite que continúen los envíos.

*En Gran Bretaña, las ventas comerciales cayeron y aumentó la necesidad de ayuda alimentaria.
LONDRES*
Auli Valpola

Se advierte a Gran Bretaña que la era de la comida barata está llegando a su fin. Así lo evalúan los expertos que siguen al comercio minorista.

En el pasado, la proporción del gasto familiar en alimentos en Gran Bretaña ha sido menor que en muchos países europeos. Ahora los precios han subido rápidamente por factores internacionales como la guerra en Ucrania y la estricta política de coronavirus de China, pero también el costo del brexite.

Según la firma de investigación comercial _Assosia_ , la canasta de algunos alimentos básicos ha aumentado más del 13 por ciento al año en las cuatro cadenas de supermercados más grandes. La pasta había subido un 48 por ciento y los frijoles enlatados preferidos por los británicos un 21 por ciento.

La inflación alcanzó su nivel más alto en 40 años en abril, hasta el nueve por ciento. Se espera que la tasa de aumento de los precios al consumidor aumente a más del 10 por ciento este año. La inflación de alimentos estuvo cerca del siete por ciento.

Las cadenas de descuento alemanas _Aldi_ y _Lidl_ solo han aumentado sus ventas en los últimos meses. _Según Kantar_ , un instituto de investigación de mercado, las ventas minoristas de tres meses cayeron un 4,4 por ciento.

Muchas economías se han visto afectadas por el aumento del precio de la energía incluso más que el de los alimentos. Ha aumentado el número de clientes de los bancos de alimentos que brindan asistencia a los más necesitados.

El Trussell Trust, responsable de la mayor red, calculó a finales de marzo que sus bancos de alimentos repartían más de dos millones de paquetes de alimentos al año. El aumento fue del 14 por ciento en comparación con el período anterior.

*India ha comenzado a restringir las exportaciones de materias primas
NUEVA DELHI*
Pia Heikkilä



India ha decidido tomar medidas para restringir las exportaciones de azúcar y trigo para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria nacional. Las exportaciones de productos alimenticios han crecido a un ritmo récord debido a la reciente invasión de Ucrania.

Además, la última temporada de cosecha fue débil debido a la sequía, y los máximos históricos recientes han afectado la producción. La reciente temporada de lluvias está siendo más baja de lo normal, lo que ha contribuido a la inseguridad alimentaria en un país de 1.400 millones de habitantes.

India produce la mayor cantidad de azúcar en el mundo y es el segundo mayor exportador de la materia prima inmediatamente después de Brasil. Sin embargo, no es el mayor exportador de trigo del mundo, pero quiere almacenar trigo y otros cereales para su propio uso.

Las restricciones sobre la tierra subrayan la fragilidad de la producción mundial de alimentos. Los compradores mundiales esperaban que los suministros de trigo de la India ayudaran a llenar el vacío en Europa causado por la guerra, que ha afectado los suministros agrícolas de exportación vitales.

También debe recordarse que India disfruta del proteccionismo en muchas áreas comerciales diferentes y las restricciones a las exportaciones de alimentos son una señal de ello.

Además, la inflación en el país está en un nivel récord y la confianza del consumidor es débil. Los precios de los alimentos han aumentado constantemente desde principios de año en alrededor de un 20 por ciento. Los precios más observados en la canasta de alimentos son los precios por kilo de cebolla y tomate, que varían mucho de vez en cuando, pero recientemente la tendencia ha sido de fuerte aumento. Un kilo de tomates todavía costaba 50 rupias en enero, o unos 0,65 euros, ahora está a 80 rupias el kilo.

*El precio de un paquete de café también se ve afectado en Suecia: el país está pudriendo las comidas preparadas
ESTOCOLMO*
Ossi Kurki-Suonio

El precio de los alimentos habla en Suecia como lo hace en Finlandia, cuando la inflación se materializa en la caja.

En abril, los tomates costaron un 33 por ciento más y el café un 30 por ciento más que hace un año. El precio del salmón fresco también se ha visto afectado en un 22 por ciento, la carne de res en un 10 por ciento y la carne de cerdo en un 5 por ciento.

Un paquete de Saludo local, Löfbergs lilac, ahora cuesta SEK 53, o unos 5 euros, en un paquete de 450 gramos.

Sin embargo, hasta el momento no es posible decir cuánto aceptaron los consumidores pagar los nuevos precios o cuánto se desplazó la demanda hacia otros productos básicos más baratos.

En Suecia, los estanques de congelación son más grandes que en las tiendas finlandesas, y el pescado y el pollo, por ejemplo, se compran mucho congelados. El precio del filete de pollo congelado se ha mantenido cerca de las 100 SEK, unos diez euros.

También hay una amplia selección de hierbas frescas congeladas. Su vida útil no requiere las habilidades de un jardinero y los precios no han subido.

Los hábitos alimenticios de las familias de clase media de Estocolmo son sorprendentemente modestos en relación con la riqueza del país. Las albóndigas y la salchicha para correr local Falukorv y sus verduras son una parte normal del menú semanal. El pan crujiente también se come con más frecuencia que en Finlandia, aunque en Suecia no se pueden encontrar migajas escolares.

Sin embargo, la especialidad sueca radica en que el país consume la mayor cantidad de alimentos ultraprocesados de toda la UE. Más del 40 por ciento de la energía que los suecos consumen proviene de alimentos y bebidas altamente procesados. La fuente individual más grande es una variedad de comidas preparadas.

*Las compras de pánico en particular elevaron el precio de los alimentos
HONG KONG*
Hannamiina Tanninen

El índice de precios al consumidor de China se aceleró un 2,1 por ciento interanual en abril. La inflación en bienes de consumo se aceleró más rápido desde noviembre de 2021, a 2,3 por ciento. En particular, el costo de producir energía y verduras frescas hizo subir los precios. La caída en el precio de la carne de cerdo, que es importante para China, se desaceleró, lo que contribuyó a la inflación. Excluyendo los precios de los alimentos y la energía, el índice de precios al consumidor aumentó un 0,9 por ciento interanual en abril.

El alza en el índice de precios superó las expectativas de los economistas, quienes pronosticaron un aumento de sólo 1,8 por ciento en el índice de precios al consumidor. La aceleración de la inflación de los precios al consumidor en abril estuvo muy por encima del promedio de 18 meses de alrededor del 0,9%. El objetivo oficial del índice de precios al consumidor de China para 2022 es "alrededor del 3 por ciento".

La razón principal de la aceleración de la inflación de los precios al consumidor fue precisamente el aumento de los precios de los alimentos, que se debió al aumento de los costos de transporte y al aumento de la demanda debido a las restricciones más estrictas de las tasas de interés. Debido a las restricciones, las empresas de alimentos también tuvieron dificultades para encontrar personal y mantener en funcionamiento las cadenas de transporte.

En China continental, todavía había restricciones de tasas de interés muy estrictas en abril que encerraron a decenas de millones de personas en sus hogares durante semanas. Cuando comenzaron los toques de queda en el Centro de Comercio Internacional de China continental en Shanghai, muchos corrieron a la tienda de comestibles para asegurarse de tener la cantidad adecuada de alimentos en casa durante semanas, si fuera necesario.

Esto elevó la demanda y, por lo tanto, los precios. En el momento de los toques de queda, no es posible ir a la tienda de comestibles y los servicios de entrega de alimentos estaban severamente congestionados.









Belgiaa uhkaa ranskanperunapula, Italia tuskailee pastan kovaa hintaa – Ruoan hurjaan hintaralliin ei ole luvassa helpotusta


Inflaatio jyllää ja Venäjän sota Ukrainassa uhkaa viljantuotantoa ja -vientiä. Luonnonvarakeskus ennusti viime viikolla Suomessa, että ruoka kallistuu 10 prosenttia ja kotitalouksien ruokakorin hinta nousee keskimäärin 500 euroa. Tilanne on sama muissakin maissa. Auringonkukkaöljy on tärkeässä...




www.kauppalehti.fi


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

¡Jodete Putin!


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.



¿¿Y cuándo y cómo ha hecho usted esa consulta a los ciudadanos europeos??


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Aunque la mona se vista de seda...


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Parece que occidente aun no esta listo para suplir el gas y petroleo rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto fue el mes pasado con un autobús eléctrico muy moderno de la red de transporte público de París.



Hay que ver la cantidad de co2 que ha liberado en un momento.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Off topic o quizas no


----------



## Agilipollado (31 May 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Bueno, si la tele dice que la población UE es unánime en apoyar las sanciones, los embargos y sus consecuencias económicas, sacrificios incluidos, es que será cierto........... ¿no?



Cierto, por eso me nutre ver europeos pidiendo comida o malviviendo en la calle. Tienen lo que se merecen. No siento pena alguna hacia ellos, es más, seguro que les indignaria saber que siento pena. Sus problemas no son los mios.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

A las 11 de la mañana de hoy, un equipo de la 20ª Brigada de Defensa Aérea del Ejército ha derribado un Su-25 ucraniano sobre el pueblo de Sergeyevka (al oeste de Kramatorsk). La aeronave volaba a una altura de 100 metros y a una velocidad de 200 metros por segundo. Es muy probable que la tripulación haya muerto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Abstenuto (31 May 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pienso que hasta la infantería cambiará.
> Imagínate cientos de drones como este, o más pequeños, entrando en trincheras, edificios, refugios (como una acería) y portando pequeños explosivos, con capacidad de transmitir imágenes, tomar decisiones, organizarse en grupo, que puedan rodar por el suelo, chocar contra paredes, etc:



Sin necesidad de desarrollar IA

Viendo este vídeo hace unos días se me ocurrió pensar en arañas-robot de menor tamaño, silenciosas, con carcasas de arañas (u otros bichejos) reales para dar el pego, manejadas por control remoto a varios km (o con capacidad de dirigirse a unas coordenadas actualizables), equipadas con cámaras nocturnas y con capacidad de depositar o adherir (en caso de vehículos de combate) pequeños receptores para cohetes/misiles/bombas guiadas



Batallones de cientos de merodeadores espías nocturnos (podrían alimentarse durante el día con energía solar) de este tipo serían muy útiles para objetivos como los que mencionas

Es más barato que un dron y podría ubicar objetivos que quedan fuera del alcance de los drones

No sé si existen conceptos militares de este tipo, creo que tecnológicamente sí sería posible fabricar algo así en serie


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Turquía ha acusado a Ucrania de que es el minado de los puertos ucranianos por parte de la Armada ucraniana lo que impide que los buques mercantes que transportan grano salgan de los puertos.
Turquía también dijo que no se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia bajo ninguna circunstancia.
Además, Turquía no va a cambiar el régimen de la Convención de Montreux, debido a lo cual ya se han cancelado varios ejercicios de la OTAN en el Mar Negro.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> _Imágenes terribles de #Kherson oblast. Las tropas rusas frustraron al menos un impulso de la contraofensiva ucraniana, matando al menos a 17 (los rusos dicen, 90) soldados ucranianos cuando atacaron a los ocupados #Vyssokopillya desde el norte. Se utilizaron ametralladoras aparentemente pesadas.
> 
> Es la peor masacre entre las tropas ucranianas que he visto hasta ahora. Parece que marcharon directamente hacia un nido de ametralladoras o una emboscada con armas pequeñas. Conté 17 cuerpos (la imagen solo muestra algunos de ellos). Curiosamente, ni los vehículos ni las huellas son visibles en el suelo._



Simplemente terrible, ni a los del Call of Duty se les ocurre cruzar por ahí, sin cobertura, a pelo, ni un miserable BMP cubriendo....


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Rusia está cambiando el enfoque de la defensa del propio hogar por parte de los ciudadanos

Los inquilinos tienen ahora derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de entrar en su casa, aunque no vayan acompañados de violencia o amenaza de violencia. Así lo ha aclarado el Pleno del Tribunal Supremo de Rusia en su sentencia de 2012 sobre la aplicación de la legislación sobre defensa necesaria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El ejército del LNR invita a los restos de los nazis ucranianos en Severodonetsk a seguir a sus compañeros de armas, deponer las armas y salvar vidas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

La inflación récord devora la economía europea: los expertos prevén más del 8% para finales de mayo

Según la Agencia Europea de Estadística, el aumento de la inflación se debe a la subida del 40% de los precios de la energía procedente de Rusia. La tasa de inflación más alta se observa en los países bálticos, hasta el 18,5%.

Los europeos ya están sintiendo la recesión económica: el 25% de los alemanes describe su situación como "extraordinaria", y uno de cada cuatro británicos admite vivir "con hambre".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Kiev no está satisfecho con el embargo de petróleo de compromiso contra Rusia del paquete de sanciones de la UE 6

_"Demasiado lento, demasiado tarde y definitivamente insuficiente. Definitivamente no estamos contentos", dijo a Reuters Igor Zhovkva, jefe adjunto de la oficina de Zelensky._

Está previsto que la prohibición de la UE de importar crudo por mar desde Rusia entre en vigor seis meses después de la entrada en vigor oficial de las sanciones. Y la prohibición de las importaciones de productos petrolíferos durará ocho meses.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev no está satisfecho con el embargo de petróleo de compromiso contra Rusia del paquete de sanciones de la UE 6
> 
> _"Demasiado lento, demasiado tarde y definitivamente insuficiente. Definitivamente no estamos contentos", dijo a Reuters Igor Zhovkva, jefe adjunto de la oficina de Zelensky._
> 
> ...



Para entonces Lemberg será polaco otra vez.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

IMPORTANTE: Los funcionarios del SBU huyeron de Donbass tan rápidamente que dejaron atrás documentación secreta. Resulta que el SBU desarrolla y recluta a todos los miembros de las delegaciones extranjeras que llegan a Ucrania. Todos los extranjeros son vigilados y pinchados las veinticuatro horas del día. Este documento contiene un informe de vigilancia con los números de los teléfonos intervenidos de la delegación alemana, que incluía al miembro del Grupo Normandía Herbert Salber y al empleado de la embajada alemana en Ucrania Daniel Ricco. El vídeo muestra los resultados de la vigilancia.

Hay muchos vídeos de este tipo. Las cámaras ocultas se instalan incluso en las habitaciones de los hoteles. También hay imágenes subidas de tono. Los aliados occidentales de Ucrania harían bien en estudiar la historia de este Estado con el ejemplo de Hetman Mazepa. Los líderes ucranianos siempre han traicionado a los aliados. Habrá más en el futuro.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Ulisses (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia está cambiando el enfoque de la defensa del propio hogar por parte de los ciudadanos
> 
> Los inquilinos tienen ahora derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de entrar en su casa, aunque no vayan acompañados de violencia o amenaza de violencia. Así lo ha aclarado el Pleno del Tribunal Supremo de Rusia en su sentencia de 2012 sobre la aplicación de la legislación sobre defensa necesaria.
> 
> ...



Vaya¡ pues me gusta la doctrina del TS ruso¡


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.



Los hay tontos, muy tontos y luego ya está usted.

En fin....


----------



## Top5 (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia está cambiando el enfoque de la defensa del propio hogar por parte de los ciudadanos
> 
> Los inquilinos tienen ahora derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de entrar en su casa, aunque no vayan acompañados de violencia o amenaza de violencia. Así lo ha aclarado el Pleno del Tribunal Supremo de Rusia en su sentencia de 2012 sobre la aplicación de la legislación sobre defensa necesaria.
> 
> ...



Interesantísimo, parece que Rusia esta desligándose de la imbecilidad occidental a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La inflación es rampante y la guerra rusa en Ucrania amenaza la producción y las exportaciones de cereales. La semana pasada, el Centro de Recursos Naturales de Finlandia pronosticó que los precios de los alimentos subirían un 10 por ciento y el precio de la canasta de alimentos de un hogar aumentaría en un promedio de 500 euros. La situación es la misma en otros países. El aceite de girasol juega un papel importante en Bélgica y España, mientras que los italianos sufren por las costosas pastas, dicen los corresponsales de Kauppalehti.*
> 
> *Belgas preocupados por las papas fritas
> BRUSELAS*
> ...



Todo esto apesta, pero apesta a algo planificado...


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la UE:
▪La UE ya se está acercando al límite de lo posible en cuanto a sanciones contra Rusia.
▪La Unión Europea está degenerando de una asociación económica a un bloque militar auxiliar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El pervertido defensor del pueblo ucraniano es despedido por sus falsas declaraciones sobre violaciones de niños por parte de militares rusos

"La extraña concentración mediática de la Defensora del Pueblo en numerosos detalles de "delitos sexuales contra natura" que no podía respaldar con pruebas, sólo ha perjudicado a Ucrania".

Por falsedad e ineficacia, la Rada Suprema destituyó de su cargo de defensora del pueblo a Lyudmyla Denisova, que había acusado repetidamente a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF de los más extraños delitos sexuales sin pruebas. El diputado de Sluzhba Naroda Pavlo Frolov aclaró que tampoco cumplió con sus obligaciones directas: organizar los corredores humanitarios y el intercambio de prisioneros. Y la mayor parte del tiempo estuvo en "Viena, Varsovia y otros lugares de Europa Occidental".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Simplemente terrible, ni a los del Call of Duty se les ocurre cruzar por ahí, sin cobertura, a pelo, ni un miserable BMP cubriendo....



Bueno en el Call of Duty van a pecho descubierto, te hubieran pasado con una maza como arma...


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Al final, Zelensky se deshará de todos sus cómplices. El primero en irse.

La Rada Suprema suspendió a Denisova del cargo de defensor de los derechos humanos por iniciativa de Zelensky.

❕ Las principales acusaciones:

1. acusaciones infundadas de violación de niños por parte de los militares rusos, que dañaron la imagen de Ucrania y distrajeron a la comunidad internacional de los verdaderos problemas de Kiev.

(Otra falsedad ucraniana expuesta directamente por el régimen de Kiev. Ya se ha encontrado al culpable del bochorno con el poste fronterizo: el jefe de la SBU de Kharkiv, también estamos esperando una sonora dimisión por la ficción de Bucha).

2. Se retiró de las cuestiones de la organización de corredores humanitarios y el intercambio de prisioneros.

3. Estuvo principalmente en el extranjero después de comenzar la SSU









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

¿No tienen pan-pasta? Que coman pasteles como dijo María Antonieta......


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev no está satisfecho con el embargo de petróleo de compromiso contra Rusia del paquete de sanciones de la UE 6
> 
> _"Demasiado lento, demasiado tarde y definitivamente insuficiente. Definitivamente no estamos contentos", dijo a Reuters Igor Zhovkva, jefe adjunto de la oficina de Zelensky._
> 
> ...



Cuando los ciudadanos europeos empiecen a pasar hambre, veremos a ver donde queda la solidaridad con el pueblo ucraniano, van a ser los apestados de Europa.


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al final, Zelensky se deshará de todos sus cómplices. El primero en irse.
> 
> La Rada Suprema suspendió a Denisova del cargo de defensor de los derechos humanos por iniciativa de Zelensky.
> 
> ...



Noticia Ucra sobre el tema.

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MARTES, 31 MAYO 2022, 14:57

La Rada Suprema despidió a Liudmyla Denisova, comisionada parlamentaria para los derechos humanos.

Fuente: El diputado popular de la facción Holos Yaroslav Zhelezniak en Telegram

Detalles: El diputado escribe que 234 diputados votaron a favor de esta decisión.

En la reunión del Parlamento del 31 de mayo no hubo ningún nuevo nombramiento.

Anteriormente: Yuliia Paliichuk, portavoz de la facción Sluha narodu [Servidor del Pueblo], dijo que los diputados populares habían recogido firmas para expresar su desconfianza en la Defensora del Pueblo Liudmyla Denisova.

El 30 de mayo se supo que los diputados de la Rada Suprema tenían la intención de expresar su desconfianza en la Comisaria de Derechos Humanos de la Rada Suprema, Liudmila Denisova, en una reunión celebrada el 31 de mayo.

Según la propia Denisova, la decisión de despedirla se tomó supuestamente tras una reunión con el Presidente. Tetiana Pechonchyk, presidenta de la junta directiva de la ONG "ZMINA. Centre for Human Rights", señaló que no había motivos constitucionales para el despido de Denisova.

Antecedentes: 

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos expresaron anteriormente su preocupación e indignación por la retórica de los informes de la Comisaria de Derechos Humanos de la Rada Suprema, Liudmila Denisova, sobre los crímenes sexuales cometidos por los ocupantes rusos contra los ucranianos durante la guerra.
A este respecto, decenas de periodistas firmaron un llamamiento abierto a la defensora del pueblo para que ajustara la comunicación de acuerdo con la ética de la difusión de una información tan sensible.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Los paneles publicitarios ucranianos lloran a Sergei Karnaukhov, artillero de la 93ª Brigada Kholodnyi Yar. El suelo es de lana de vidrio.

Esta misma mañana, los artilleros ucronazis han matado a una niña de 5 años y a una mujer en Makiivka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al final, Zelensky se deshará de todos sus cómplices. El primero en irse.
> 
> La Rada Suprema suspendió a Denisova del cargo de defensor de los derechos humanos por iniciativa de Zelensky.
> 
> ...



Pinta de ex-MILF malvada y depravada a lo Yuliya Timoschemko.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Los hackers con el líder Alexey Stroganov, apodado Flint24, que están siendo juzgados en Rusia por ciberdelitos contra Estados Unidos y la UE, piden ser liberados. Podría ayudar a la patria.

Los países occidentales son reconocidos como hostiles, por lo que los nuestros sólo ayudaron a Rusia. Y están dispuestos a seguir acosando a los ministerios y agencias de EE.UU. y la UE hasta que ganen, si consiguen un acuerdo con la justicia. Curiosamente, han desarrollado un algoritmo para atrapar a los falsos empleados de los centros de llamadas bancarias.

Hay 24 hackers que piden ser liberados. Piden que sus sentencias sean conmutadas por cualquier sentencia no privativa de libertad. Dicen que no podrán escapar, ya que los países no amigos los persiguen, algunos están en la lista de los "Pacificadores" ucranianos y ninguno tiene pasaporte extranjero. Los abogados de los piratas informáticos tienen previsto solicitar al tribunal que modifique la medida preventiva a mediados de junio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev no está satisfecho con el embargo de petróleo de compromiso contra Rusia del paquete de sanciones de la UE 6
> 
> _"Demasiado lento, demasiado tarde y definitivamente insuficiente. Definitivamente no estamos contentos", dijo a Reuters Igor Zhovkva, jefe adjunto de la oficina de Zelensky._
> 
> ...



Si esto es verdad, el nivel de chulería y exigencia de Farlopensky ya es como el de una dominatrix sacudiendo con el látigo a los políticos europeos.....







.......Oh, wait!!! 

¿¿Qué tenemos que hacer para que el señor esté contento??...¿Enviar más millones de euros a sus cuentas en Panamá???


----------



## Bartleby (31 May 2022)

Los otanistas fieles a su cita


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Ucrania destruyó el legendario Mriya y ahora ha detenido al principal diseñador de la oficina de diseño de Antonov por apoyar la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.
Tiene sentido: probablemente el diseñador quería hacer aviones y se vio obligado a aprender "palyanitsa".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me














Palianytsia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seronoser (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia está cambiando el enfoque de la defensa del propio hogar por parte de los ciudadanos
> 
> Los inquilinos tienen ahora derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de entrar en su casa, aunque no vayan acompañados de violencia o amenaza de violencia. Así lo ha aclarado el Pleno del Tribunal Supremo de Rusia en su sentencia de 2012 sobre la aplicación de la legislación sobre defensa necesaria.
> 
> ...



En Rusia ya se podía usar la fuerza (matar, vaya), a cualquier intruso que blandiera un arma o solo te diera un puñetazo.
La seguridad jurídica en Rusia es mucho mayor que en Europa


----------



## la mano negra (31 May 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Hay que ver la cantidad de co2 que ha liberado en un momento.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Y no se te ocurra echarle agua a una batería de litio ardiendo porque , entonces , la cagas bien cagada. El autobús arde hasta las manillas y ningún bombero con dos dedos de luces se arrima al chisme ardiendo . Los fuegos de metales son MUYYYYYY peligrosos.


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev no está satisfecho con el embargo de petróleo de compromiso contra Rusia del paquete de sanciones de la UE 6
> 
> _"Demasiado lento, demasiado tarde y definitivamente insuficiente. Definitivamente no estamos contentos", dijo a Reuters Igor Zhovkva, jefe adjunto de la oficina de Zelensky._
> 
> ...



Ukronazis son como la gata Flora: Si se la metes chilla y si se la sacas llora.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Patrushev: ya hay indicios de que Polonia está avanzando hacia la toma de la parte occidental de Ucrania


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2022)

Preparen las cartillas de racionamiento para la Gasolina.


Hoy, 15:53

La escasez de gasolina y combustible diesel puede ocurrir en los países europeos el próximo verano, dijo el jefe de la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE), Fatih Birol.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Según fuentes de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, con el vídeo correspondiente, las fuerzas de la DPR en la zona de Novoselovka-2 están ahora a lo largo de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka.

Más de este sector:


----------



## Pepejosé (31 May 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Eran periodistas nazis, por eso les atacan



Andaban por allí.
Más o menos como estos.


----------



## VittorioValencia (31 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los otanistas fieles a su cita



Si hoy dices en los medios que la Otan se equivoca, pues olvidate de trabajar de periodista. Estamos en una dictadura.


----------



## JAGGER (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La inflación es rampante y la guerra rusa en Ucrania amenaza la producción y las exportaciones de cereales. La semana pasada, el Centro de Recursos Naturales de Finlandia pronosticó que los precios de los alimentos subirían un 10 por ciento y el precio de la canasta de alimentos de un hogar aumentaría en un promedio de 500 euros. La situación es la misma en otros países. El aceite de girasol juega un papel importante en Bélgica y España, mientras que los italianos sufren por las costosas pastas, dicen los corresponsales de Kauppalehti.*
> 
> *Belgas preocupados por las papas fritas
> BRUSELAS*
> ...



Esto es impresionante.
La deforestación mental de los chuparuso no tiene remate. Orcoland va a ser desmembrada, que desmilitarizada ya prácticamente lo está.
Pero el problema es que en Europa hay escasez de papas fritas.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Finlandia

Mientras tanto, en una noticia que rebaja sus expectativas, la adhesión de a la OTAN podría posponerse.

El presidente de admitió que, debido a la posición de Turquía, la solicitud de ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN no será satisfecha en la cumbre de la alianza ampliada que se celebrará en Madrid a finales de junio.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Preparen las cartillas de racionamiento para la Gasolina.
> 
> 
> Hoy, 15:53
> ...



Pues se está quedando un año guapo, vamos que si en el siglo XX fueron *"los locos años 20"* en este siglo van a ser *"los putos años 20"*


----------



## piru (31 May 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Volvió a aparecer Anna Ivanova, la abuela que rechazó ser chantajeada por soldados ucronazis que le ofrecieron comida por renegar de la bandera soviética. La abuela es acosada a diario en Kharkov por la "prensa" otanista que le manipula para poder conseguir que critique a Rusia.




Supongo que si la inteligencia rusa no la ha rescatado ya es porque los putos ukras la tienen controlada y en cuanto detecten alguna operación de rescate la matarán, y la culpa será de los rusos claro.

Me temo lo peor cuando los rusos liberen su pueblo. Los ukras no la dejarán viva.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El MLRS "Tornado-G" de la RuAF dispara sobre las posiciones de Zolote.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El Orlan es tan barato, que los militares de la RuAF bromean controlándolo así.

Desde el Sector Sur (Kherson/Zaporozhie). El dron se controla con el gamepad Logitech F310.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

La central térmica de Uglegorsk, cerca de la ciudad de Svetlodarsk. Ha sido ocupada por combatientes del supuesto batallón Aidar, que han estado bombardeando los asentamientos de los alrededores.
Svitlodarsk fue liberada la semana pasada, el siguiente informe es sobre cómo vive la ciudad en la actualidad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Nadie de UP acude al acto de la OTAN en MADRID.











Unidas Podemos se desmarca del acto por el 40º aniversario del ingreso de España en la OTAN


Yolanda Díaz, la única representante del espacio invitada a la ceremonia, rechaza acudir por “decisión propia”. La vicepresidenta ya se mostró en marzo contraria al aumento de gasto en Defensa, ratificado este lunes por Sánchez




elpais.com


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Los partidarios del SVO en Ucrania se hacen más grandes: el SBU detiene al ingeniero de diseño de la planta Antonov en Kiev

El SBU dijo que el ingeniero había apoyado la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania y también había pedido al presidente ruso que le concediera la ciudadanía rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El tribunal de Kiev autoriza una investigación especial contra el ex primer ministro Azarov por la firma de acuerdos con Rusia sobre la flota del Mar Negro - Oficina Estatal de Investigación

Curiosamente, la Oficina Estatal de Investigación ucraniana trabaja bajo el estricto control de las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses, siendo en esencia un órgano de supervisión de los amos de ultramar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Casi todos los grandes países de la UE se oponen al estatus de candidato a la UE de Ucrania y no se espera que se conceda ahora, - El primer ministro italiano Draghi

"El mundo entero está con nosotros" (c) Ucrania .









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Los otanistas fieles a su cita



Y el gordo se lo pregunta....  Para que se retrate.. ... Y el otro a tragar......


Se ira a casa como pepiño blanco.. . . Y dira que hay que pagar la hipoteca.....


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Rusia está dispuesta a celebrar consultas con Osetia del Sur para discutir una mayor integración entre los países, dijo Zakharova.

La cuestión del referéndum en Osetia del Sur sobre la adhesión a la Federación Rusa requiere un análisis y un debate exhaustivos entre las partes", subrayó Zakharova.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todo esto apesta, pero apesta a algo planificado...



Alguien me dijo que como lo de la deuda es impagable, no queda otra solución que lo de la inflación, y para que la cosa vaya quedando "dilluida" o paulatinamente disimulada.

No sé, yo no soy economista, y tampoco me dijo cual era la fuente o si era solo su criterio.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 May 2022)

EEUU roba dos petroleros iraníes con ayuda de Grecia. Irán responde capturando dos petroleros griegos. EEUU se queja


- Mayo de 2021: EE.UU. roba incauta un petrolero iraní y vende su petróleo.
- Mayo de 2022: Grecia roba incauta un petrolero iraní (por orden de EE.UU.) y manda su petróleo a los EE.UU.

Irán responde haciendo lo mismo con dos petroleros griegos (aunque por ahora sin intenciones declaradas de vender la carga) y Antony Blinken dice que los malos y los que suponen un riesgo para la región son los iraníes

Irán;











Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Destrucción de la artillería de la 63ª Brigada AFU cerca de Kryvyi Rih









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





⚡Vídeo de otro ataque a una unidad de artillería de la 63ª brigada de las AFU cerca de Kryvyi Rih⚡​​Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tienen cada vez menos equipamiento y munición, parece que Zelensky tendrá que arrodillarse una vez más ante Biden y suplicar nueva ayuda militar y endeudar a Ucrania y a los civiles⚠​​







Работайте, братья!


Мы там, где воюет Россия




t.me


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No tienen impresora de dinero, de ahí que su ingeniería sea excelente -y la prueba la vemos en sus aviones- pero luego tienen que avanzar a cañonazos y bombas de gravedad o cohetes, porque un misil aire-tierra guiado debe de ser una buena pasta, aparte de que uno es la capacidad de fabricarlo y otro la producción. Por más buenos ingenieros que tengas si tu presupuesto es 1/11 que el del rival, poco puedes hacer, salvo en armas de destrucción masiva, por eso nada más llegar Putin al poder la mayor parte del presupuesto de Defensa se dedicó a renovar el sistema de misiles nucleares, tanto estratégicos como tácticos, como el que construye un muro defensivo -más bien disuasivo- antes de dotarse de cualquier arma nueva convencional.
> 
> Se nota que en armas convencionales les falta precisión, y que no pueden arriesgar lo más nuevo; es ahora cuando empiezan a enviar carros más modernos, como el T80; no pueden arriesgarse a perder muchos, de ahí que hayan enviado los T72 e incluso de los años 60, que aun los siguen fabricando porque tienen demanda en países del tercer mundo, donde por el precio de uno nuevo -aparte del mantenimiento, que exige técnicos que no tienen- compran varios de los más viejos, y para luchar contra el vecino -piensa en Ruanda, Burundi, Congo- les vale con uno de los años sesenta, de ahí que ahora los estén enviando al sur, no para enviarlos a primera línea, claro. No es que esos tanques estuvieran en servicio 50 años, es que los siguen fabricando. Esto lo vi en un vídeo de RT hace varios años.



Dice usted que Rusia continúa fabricando tanques T-62 (esos que usted llama ”de los años 60)

SANTA BARBARIDAD!!!

Evidentemente que no. 
Rusia a día de hoy no fabrica ni T-80, ni T-72, mucho menos trastos absolutamente desfasados como el T-62. Apenas T-90M y Armatas. 

Cosa muy distinta es que hayan sacado de los depósitos unidades del 62 para equipar a los sirios y al parecer también ahora a los novorusos. 
Pero fabricarlos? Venga por favor.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Los residentes del distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk denuncian un bombardeo cerca del 15º hospital

❕ Un centenar de militares ucranianos capturados de Azovstal están siendo tratados en este hospital. Puede que no se compadezcan de ellos, pero también hay civiles allí ...

Imágenes: MakarenkoLive









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Argentium (31 May 2022)

*Gazprom cortará el suministro de gas a la danesa Orsted y a Alemania en virtud del acuerdo con Shell – Reuters*
17:08 || 31/05/2022


----------



## Salamandra (31 May 2022)

¿Alguien puede ser tan amable de hacer un resumen de que como le ha resultado el tema Ucrania a Siria?


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Extracción de refugiados de Izyum.

El mando del Grupo V está haciendo todo lo posible para evitar víctimas civiles en Ucrania. Vehículos especialmente asignados llevan a todos los que desean evacuar a Belgorod. Tras el registro, las personas son ubicadas en campos de retención temporales, donde se les proporciona comida y la atención médica necesaria.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Un barrido de Azovstal.

Vídeo atmosférico del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR peinando el territorio de las mazmorras de Azovstal. Ya se ha encontrado a varias personas durante una redada de este tipo, pero aún no se ha capturado a todas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Ulisses (31 May 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (31 May 2022)

*El ejército ruso es un orden de magnitud superior al ejército ucraniano en términos de potencia de fuego.





*

Los corresponsales de la BBC entrevistaron a un oficial de inteligencia ucraniano que operaba cerca de Severodonetsk.

*La artillería rusa responde con 10 propias a un disparo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*El ejército ruso se ha centrado en la destrucción del ejército ucraniano a través de la potencia de fuego y no ahorra municiones.

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren enormes pérdidas en las batallas por Severodonetsk y Lysychansk.

*La gran mayoría de los residentes tienen una actitud negativa hacia el ejército ucraniano o no expresan su actitud en lo absoluto.


*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron por primera vez el tanque T-84U Oplot.





*

Se supone que estos tanques, apodados "tractor" y "tanque inválido", se utilizaron en el Donbass.

*El armamento del tanque es un cañón de 125 mm y una ametralladora coaxial PKT de 7,62 mm.

*La máquina se desarrolló en la década de 1990, pero aún no ha entrado en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*Los tanques de este modelo fueron utilizados como entrenamiento por los cadetes de las escuelas de tanques durante los ejercicios de remolque de vehículos blindados defectuosos.

*El principal problema de este producto es un mal funcionamiento del sistema de control de incendios (FCS), por lo que la máquina no se puso en producción en masa.

*El T-84U participó en el Strong Europe Tank Challenge-2018, donde el equipo Ukro ocupó el último lugar.

En total, hay 6 Oplotov en Ucrania. 4 más fueron enviados a USA para pruebas de evaluación, además, solo 1 de ellos quedó en movimiento.


*[31/05/2022 16:58] "Las fuerzas rusas y republicanas avanzan activamente hacia Slaviansk. Actualmente, las FFAA de Rusia y la Milicia Popular de la RPD han ocupado las aldeas de Dibrova y Stariy Karavan, escribe el cuartel general de defensa de la RPD. Hay información sobre el comienzo de un asalto a la aldea de Raigorodok. De Stariy Karavan a Slavyansk hay solo 17 kilómetros, y de Raigorodok [a Slavyansk] solo 12 kilómetros."
ANNA-NEWS *


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Scholz y compañía desarman activamente a Europa
Según el canciller alemán, Grecia suministrará tanques de tipo soviético a Ucrania, mientras que Berlín proporcionará a Atenas tanques modernos a cambio.
Mientras tanto, el ejército ruso está destruyendo una media de unos 20 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas al día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Empresa estonia de criptomonedas paga 800 K.









Los ganadores de Eurovisión subastan su trofeo para comprar drones para Ucrania


Una empresa de criptomonedas de Estonia ha pagado más de 800.000 euros al grupo Kalush Orchestra por el micrófono de cristal



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan Panteleymonovka en la DNR, hiriendo a adolescentes

Dos adolescentes nacidos en 2007 resultaron heridos como consecuencia de un bombardeo de las AFU en la calle Vinohradnaya, informó el cuartel general de defensa militar de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## Abstenuto (31 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.



¿Tampoco pagar un 30%-50% más?


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

*Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 31 de mayo de 2022*

▪ Después de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se retiraran de Tsupivka y Tokarevka y se replegaran de hecho a la línea Dergachi-Tirkuny, comenzaron los combates por la aldea de Sosnovka. Según la información preliminar, las unidades ucranianas han sufrido bajas y ya se han retirado del asentamiento.

▪ La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está destruyendo posiciones de las AFU en Zolochev, Konstantinovka y Slatino. Se está llevando a cabo un bombardeo activo de objetivos en la línea de contacto.

▪ Para contener el ataque, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas trasladaron unidades adicionales a la línea Slatino-Pitomnik.

▪La artillería ucraniana está atacando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Kazachya Lopan y recientemente ha tomado Dementievka desde la zona de Zolochiv y Dergachy. Los objetivos son proporcionados por los radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36 suministrados por Estados Unidos y desplegados en Rogan.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas también atacaron la aldea de Poliotsdelsky en la región de Belgorod con municiones de racimo. Las infraestructuras sufrieron daños materiales.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (31 May 2022)

Grecia rebajandose a Polonia
Grecia suministrará tanques de estilo soviético a Ucrania y recibirá su reemplazo de Alemania, dijo Scholz


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

En general, cerca de Kharkiv, las AFU están retrocediendo gradualmente desde las posiciones que tomaron durante la "gran contraofensiva", llevando al enemigo a las afueras de Kharkiv. No asaltarán Kharkiv ahora, por supuesto. Simplemente reforzaron la agrupación en esta dirección y los "éxitos" propagandísticos se acabaron inmediatamente.

Por supuesto, se podría tomar Stary Saltov de la AFU también, para detener por completo las insinuaciones con los intentos de forzar el Severskyi Donets, pero por otro lado es problemático suministrar Stary Saltov. Creo que es poco probable que el mando de la agrupación de Kharkiv de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tenga objetivos ambiciosos para hoy, al menos hasta que termine la batalla en Donbass. Las operaciones defensivas en la línea Kozachya Lopan - Liptsy - Ternove - Rubizhne se llevaron a cabo con bastante éxito. La tarea establecida por Zelensky y el Estado Mayor de empujar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas más allá de la región de Kharkiv (hasta Seversky Donets) no fue lograda por las AFU a pesar de los serios esfuerzos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Liberada la aldea Novoselovka II en el distrito de Yasynuvata de la DNR

El corresponsal de guerra de RT, Valentin Gorshenin, informa que el pueblo está bajo el control de nuestros militares.

❕ El movimiento en esta zona es crucial para eliminar una cadena de posiciones ucranianas desde las que se bombardean continuamente Donetsk, Makiivka Horlivka y Yasynuvata.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Truki (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Preparen las cartillas de racionamiento para la Gasolina.
> 
> 
> Hoy, 15:53
> ...


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que ha identificado "varios miles" de casos de crímenes de guerra en el Donbás.*
Ucrania ha identificado "varios miles" de casos de crímenes de guerra *en la región oriental de Donbás*, donde las fuerzas de *Rusia *concentran su ofensiva, ha afirmado este martes la Fiscal General del país.

"Hemos identificado varios miles de casos de lo que vemos en el Donbás", ha dicho *Iryna Venediktova* en una conferencia de prensa en La Haya (Países Bajos), donde se reunió con homólogos de otros países. Venediktova ha precisado que se trata de *"posibles traslados de personas, entre ellos varios casos sobre posibles traslados de niños, adultos a diferentes partes de la Federación Rusa"*, ha dicho. *"Luego, por supuesto, podemos hablar de torturar a la gente, matar civiles y destruir la insfraestructura civil"*, ha añadido.

Las autoridades ucranianas no han tenido acceso a las áreas del Donbás controladas por Rusia, pero entrevistaron a personas evacuadas y prisioneros de guerra, ha asegurado Venediktova en la rueda de prensa celebrada en la sede de la agencia judicial de la UE Eurojust.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Alemania ha empezado a pagar oficialmente el gas en rublos.
Uniper ha realizado recientemente su primer pago a través de Gazprombank, convirtiendo euros en rublos.
Y Dinamarca y los Países Bajos no lo han hecho, por lo que se han quedado fuera hoy.
En general, tal y como se esperaba en abril, cerca de la mitad de los países de la UE se negarán, pero pagarán según el esquema propuesto por el Kremlin. La otra mitad no pagará y se le cortará el gas, lo que está ocurriendo ahora como parte de la selección natural de los países europeos que no están dispuestos a pagar en rublos. Una vez completado el proceso, puede pasar a medidas idénticas para el petróleo, los fertilizantes, los metales no ferrosos, etc.
El esquema de la nueva interacción económica con Occidente se está probando con el gas, que por supuesto continuará, pero en otras formas y en otros términos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

En Severodonetsk, un camión cisterna de ácido nítrico fue volado en la planta de Azot.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Chav UK deja a la mujer por Ucra recién llegada.









Deja a su mujer por una ucraniana que acogieron en su casa


Cuando el 4 de mayo Soffia dejó Lviv para aterrizar en Bradford, una localidad cercana a Leeds, solo era una refugiada ucraniana más de entre las miles que habían encontrado asilo en una familia inglesa. Sin embargo, en 10 días su vida iba a dar un vuelco: el marido del matrimonio que la acogió...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## capitán almeida (31 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Tampoco pagar un 30%-50% más?



Todo sea por parar a la ultraderecha, perdón a Putin


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

Mariupol vuelve by G. Phillips.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En 1943 la resistencia centroeuropea facilitó un voluminoso dossier sobre los campos de la muerte, en el los propios presos pedian el bombardeo de las vias ferreas y de los propios campos, después de todo, cuando se produjese el ataque, dichos presos ya estarian muertos, el informe llego a manos de Churchill, este despidió a los represetantes del Congreso Judio, que actuaban de emisarios, y se los pasó al Mariscal del Aire, Arthur Harris, este les dijo que no podia hacer nada puesto que necesitaba a todos sus bombarderos y los de la 8ª Fuerza Aerea yanqui para otros objetivos. Harris tenia 12.000 bombarderos en servicio en este momento...
> 
> El incendio. Alemania bajo el bombardeo 1940 - 1945
> de Jörg Friedrich



Los aliados llegaron a bombardear Auswitch dejando intactos cámaras y hornos y dañando barracones de prisioneros.


----------



## Abstenuto (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No tienen impresora de dinero, de ahí que su ingeniería sea excelente -y la prueba la vemos en sus aviones- pero luego tienen que avanzar a cañonazos y bombas de gravedad o cohetes, porque *un misil aire-tierra guiado debe de ser una buena pasta*, aparte de que uno es la capacidad de fabricarlo y otro la producción. Por más buenos ingenieros que tengas si tu presupuesto es 1/11 que el del rival, poco puedes hacer, salvo en armas de destrucción masiva, por eso nada más llegar Putin al poder la mayor parte del presupuesto de Defensa se dedicó a renovar el sistema de misiles nucleares, tanto estratégicos como tácticos, como el que construye un muro defensivo -más bien disuasivo- antes de dotarse de cualquier arma nueva convencional.
> 
> Se nota que en armas convencionales les falta precisión, y que no pueden arriesgar lo más nuevo; es ahora cuando empiezan a enviar carros más modernos, como el T80; no pueden arriesgarse a perder muchos, de ahí que hayan enviado los T72 e incluso de los años 60, que aun los siguen fabricando porque tienen demanda en países del tercer mundo, donde por el precio de uno nuevo -aparte del mantenimiento, que exige técnicos que no tienen- compran varios de los más viejos, y para luchar contra el vecino -piensa en Ruanda, Burundi, Congo- les vale con uno de los años sesenta, de ahí que ahora los estén enviando al sur, no para enviarlos a primera línea, claro. No es que esos tanques estuvieran en servicio 50 años, es que los siguen fabricando. Esto lo vi en un vídeo de RT hace varios años.



Yo pensaba que eran más caros, pero he estado viendo precios y no me parece tanto. Un misil guiado gUSAno cuesta de 25.000 a 160.000 $
Modern Day Military Pricing List | Nation Creation Wiki | Fandom


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 May 2022)




----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

RUSIA se va a la ruina dice JI Crespo en la SER.











Rusia multiplica por 25 las exportaciones de petróleo a la India - Diario16


Rusia aumenta la exportación de su petróleo a la India multiplicando por 25 sus ventas con este país




diario16.com


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Yo pensaba que eran más caros, pero he estado viendo precios y no me parece tanto. Un misil guiado gUSAno cuesta de 25.000 a 160.000 $
> Modern Day Military Pricing List | Nation Creation Wiki | Fandom



Pues quizá sea imposibilidad de fabricarlos en serie y en suficiente número. No lo sé, no tengo ni idea. Pero es una deficiencia grande por parte de Rusia. Hay escenas de guerra que parecen de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo cual no quiere decir que no tengan un buen ejército, ni mucho menos, pero tiene carencias, que aunque no sean graves lastran mucho la eficiencia.


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Turquía dice que lo que bloquea el puerto, son las minas ucranianas.









Ukrainian mines hinder shipping of grain from Odessa — Turkish foreign minister


According to Mevlut Cavusoglu, another obstacle is the sanctions against Russian ships - their insurance, as well as the impossibility of servicing them in international ports




www.google.com







Les va a salir caro el turco a la OTAN


----------



## clapham5 (31 May 2022)

Es posible que la estrategia " sancionadora " de la UE contra Rusia no sea , despues de todo , una estupidez

La UE es Alemania ( y comparsa ) asi que si la UE decide algo , es porque tiene el OK aleman .
Entonces , por que la UE ( Alemania ) se ha lanzado a un " aparente " suicidio economico contra su mayor socio comercial ?
AHHH . Bueno , el clapham tiene una teoria para explicarlo
Tal vez esta " crisis " no sea fortuita y ya haya sido pactada entre Rusia y Alemania en 2013 . WHAT ? 
El clapham dijo hace 8 anos que sospechaba que el EUROMaidan habia sido una trampa tendida por Rusia a Alemania .
Bueno , puede que sea algo mas , digno de una Novela de JohnleCarre
Yanukovich se habia convertido en un tipo poco fiable para los intereses de Rusia ( y de Alemania ) por su turbia relacion con intereses gasisticos yankees . Una especie de " Erdogan " eslavo .
Asi que Rusia opto por cortar por lo sano y decidio anexionarse Crimea .
Pero no podia hacerlo sin un casus bellis .
Despues de 6 anos de negociaciones entre Kiev y la UE , el 21 de Marzo de 2013 se firma el Acuerdo de Asociacion entre la UE y Ucrania por el cual Kiev rompia con Rusia y elegia a la UE . Moscu no podia permitirlo
El clapham sospecha que entre Marzo de 2013 y el 21 de Noviembre de 2013 Rusia " presiono " a Alemania para que Berlin abortara el Acuerdo a cambio de no hacerle un embargo energetico que significaria el colapso de la economia alemana y de la UE
El Zar le propuso a Merkel la " particion " de Ucrania en dos zonas
La oferta economica alemana ( 600 millones de $ ) era humillante , asi que Yanukovich llamo al Zar y acepto su oferta ( Plan B )
El 21 de Noviembre ( ignorando el Pacto Molotov - Ribbentrop ) Yanukovich anula la Asociacion con la UE .
IBA DE FAROL . Su estrategia era que la UE mejorara su oferta en la cumbre de Vilnius del 28 y 29 de Noviembre
Alemania se mantuvo firme y dijo NIET . Asi que Yanukovich volvio con las manos vacias .
Merkel se dio cuenta que Yanukovich era un Erdogan 2 y que mas vale " pajaro en mano que ciento volando "
En diciembre de 2013 Rusia libera " por sorpresa " al ex CEO de Yukos que viaja a Berlin .
La mision del ex magnate de Yukos era entregar el mensaje al Establishment aleman , de que Rusia estaba harta de Yanukovich y que no intervendria en Ucrania si hubiera un golpe de Estado .
La fecha para el golpe de Estado seria DESPUES de los JJ OO de Sochi que se terminaban el 23 de Febrero
Rusia comenzo a preparar la invasion , conquista y toma de Crimea
Cuando comenzaron los disturbios en Kiev , el 21 de Noviembre , Occidente penso que Rusia intervendria .
Pero Putin no intervino pues la salida de Yanukovich del poder era parte del Plan .
El 22 de Febrero de 2014 Yanukovich fue derrocado por un golpe de Estado y el 28 de Febrero , solo 6 dias mas tarde , tropas rusas sin insignias militares ocuparon el aeropuerto de Simferopol en Crimea , comenzando el inicio de la division de Ucrania
En 2014 , tras varios meses de enfrentamientos armados , Alemania y Rusia llegaron a un Acuerdo ( a costa de Ucrania ) en Minsk
La Guerra en Ucrania se " congelaba " hasta que Merkel saliera del poder ( se fue en diciembre de 2021 )
y Rusia tuviera los recursos militares y economicos que necesita para invadir Ucrania .
Y ahora la pregunta del millon de pivx . Por que las sanciones que ha impuesto la UE a Rusia benefician a Alemania ?
MUY SIMPLE . Las sanciones economicas contra Rusia afectaran menos a Alemania ( y a Europa ) que a EE UU y Reino Unido cuando llegue el colapso economico - financiero y la recesion . EE UU y UK no producen nada porque no tienen produccion industrial
Sus economias se basan en riqueza financiera ( que se esfumara ). En cambio , Alemania ,( que tiene un Acuerdo Molotov - Ribbentrop con Rusia ) volvera a recibir energia barata de Rusia y volvera a fabricar bienes exportables .


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)

2015, cuando PUERCOCHENKO hacia trampas en Mariupol.









La separatista Mariupol celebra sus elecciones locales bajo el poder de Kiev


Los habitantes de Mariupol, puerto estratégico ucraniano y última gran ciudad del Este separatista prorruso bajo control del Gobierno de Kiev, votan este domingo en sus elecciones



www.elmundo.es


----------



## Adriano II (31 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Tampoco pagar un 30%-50% más?



La gente sigue sin entender que el problema no es que te suban el recibo del gas y la electricidad y que bueno te tengas que "apretar el cinturón" renunciar a alguna cenita fuera de casa, alguna escapadita de puente a Viena, etc

Para empezar hay gente que no se puede permitir pagar más, así de simple pero aún así ese no es el mayor problema

El mayor problema es que la economía (empezando por la industria) colapsa si los precios de la energía alcanzan un determinado nivel

Simplemente se cae todo

Uno puede decir "a mi no me afecta" pq no trabajo en una fábrica de azulejos (por ejemplo muy dependiente del gas) sino en una oficina de seguros (por ejemplo)

Pero es que los efectos se propagan por toda la economía como un dominó 

Un ejemplo clásico que se pone es como afecta una caida en el turismo a un vendedor de tractores (que parecen 2 actividades que no tienen nada que ver)

1/ Si baja el turismo (menos alemanes e ingleses) cae el consumo de cerveza de la que se ponen tibios en verano
2/ Si cae el consumo de cerveza cae la demanda de cebada para fabricar cerveza
3/ Si cae la demanda de cebada (y el precio por tanto) el agricultor que planta cebada tendrá menos dinero y por lo tanto decidirá que en vez de comprar un tractor nuevo como tenía pensando seguirá tirando con el viejo

En solo 3 pasos, así puedes llegar de cualquier sector a cualquier sector

Hay que grabarse a fuego una máxima :

"La energía es un insumo imprescindible para el desarrollo de la actividad económica"

Así que si con energía cara la economía se va a tomar por culo y con ello nos jodemos TODOS

Ya veremos cuantos están dispuestos a irse al paro en Europa "para que se joda Putin"

PD : Si eres funci tampoco te libras pq el Estado no va a tener ni para pagarte en "chapas de Azovstal"


----------



## dedalo00 (31 May 2022)

Europa ha vivido del cuento por mucho tiempo y ahora choca con la realidad, tanto criticar a Venezuela (el rrrrregimen) ahora vuelve a Caracas con el rabo entre las piernas… Necesita el petróleo.




*Maduro recibe credenciales de nuevo embajador de Portugal, Joao Pedro De Vasconcelos Fins Do Lago*


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Alguien me dijo que como lo de la deuda es impagable, no queda otra solución que lo de la inflación, y para que la cosa vaya quedando "dilluida" o paulatinamente disimulada.
> 
> No sé, yo no soy economista, y tampoco me dijo cual era la fuente o si era solo su criterio.



Para que se diluyan las deudas el poder adquisitivo también tiene que subir, si no sube tu deuda cada vez es mayor.


----------



## delhierro (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues quizá sea imposibilidad de fabricarlos en serie y en suficiente número. No lo sé, no tengo ni idea. Pero es una deficiencia grande por parte de Rusia. Hay escenas de guerra que parecen de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo cual no quiere decir que no tengan un buen ejército, ni mucho menos, pero tiene carencias, que aunque no sean graves lastran mucho la eficiencia.



Modificar ciertas cosas que tiene y que son buenas modernizandolas es relativamente barato. Tienen bastante corrupción, y me da que la guerra limpiara mucha al menos en el sector de defensa.

Tenian al Tos1 ya esta en Ucrania el Tos2. Más alcance cambio de plataforma y con los automatismos que agilizan temas de punteria.

Lo mismo estan haciendo con los BMP-1 que tienen años para aburrir. Tienen miles y miles. Les cambian el cañon obsoleto , les ponen la torreta automatica del BTR-82A repasan la mecanica y tienen un transpote de combate operativo.

Con el tema de la aviación, se nota que corren pocos riesgos. Salvo con la aviación tactica, que creo sigue perteneciendo al ejercito. Los Su-25 volando a ras de suelo son los más activos. No he visto videos de bomba grandes cayendo frenadas con paracaidas como en Siria. Quizas precaución por los sistema que les puedan quedar a los ucranianos, pero no atacan desde gran altura. Al menos por lo podemos ver que claro es poco.


----------



## Epicii (31 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que la estrategia " sancionadora " de la UE contra Rusia no sea , despues de todo , una estupidez
> 
> La UE es Alemania ( y comparsa ) asi que si la UE decide algo , es porque tiene el OK aleman .
> Entonces , por que la UE ( Alemania ) se ha lanzado a un " aparente " suicidio economico contra su mayor socio comercial ?
> ...



Victoria Nuland al embajador de EEUU en Ucrania, "que se joda la UE..."

La navaja de Ockham todavía es tecnología de punta, las conspiraciones son los nuevos delirios escolásticos...

EEUU monto un golpe blando en Ucrania, para arrebatar el pais a la influencia rusa...
no creo que le hayan pedido opinión o permiso a los europeos...


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que la estrategia " sancionadora " de la UE contra Rusia no sea , despues de todo , una estupidez
> 
> La UE es Alemania ( y comparsa ) asi que si la UE decide algo , es porque tiene el OK aleman .
> Entonces , por que la UE ( Alemania ) se ha lanzado a un " aparente " suicidio economico contra su mayor socio comercial ?
> ...



¿Y porqué Putin usó al Khodorovsky ese como mensajero y no a alguien mas próximo? ¿ y cómo sabía que Putin no iba a impedir un golpe de estado en Ucrania si lo había tenido en la cárcel?

No niego que las cosas pasaran realmente así pero esos dos puntos me chirrían un poco


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para que se diluyan las deudas el poder adquisitivo también tiene que subir, si no sube tu deuda cada vez es mayor.



El problema es que el incremento de precios no es por aumento de salarios o emisión de moneda sino por aumento del coste de la energía y las materias primas.

Hay una confusión en esto, normalmente se asocia inflación de precios con aumento de la masa monetaria, pero no necesariamente ésta es la causa de la primera. Se ha emitido mucha moneda, pero salvo en la vivienda, los demás precios, por ejemplo la alimentación, no obedece a esa causa.


----------



## Scire (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El problema es que el incremento de precios no es por aumento de salarios o emisión de moneda sino por aumento del coste de la energía y las materias primas.
> 
> Hay una confusión en esto, normalmente se asocia inflación de precios con aumento de la masa monetaria, pero no necesariamente ésta es la causa de la primera. Se ha emitido mucha moneda, pero salvo en la vivienda, los demás precios, por ejemplo la alimentación, no obedece a esa causa.



Porque ese dinero no ha llegado a la gente. Se queda arriba, en los bancos, la bolsa, aunque también en los créditos... 
Pero tarde o temprano, habría de filtrarse a la economía real, por ejemplo en forma de paguitas.

La subida de precios, con la guerra y antes el covid, se ha acentuado, es verdad, pero venía asomando desde el año pasado.


----------



## Eslacaña (31 May 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> A la mayor parte de los ciudadanos europeos no nos importa si tenemos que cambiarnos a otra compañía de gas con tal de apoyar el embargo contra Putin.



No he podido evitar responder a este mensaje pero, con el máximo de los respetos ¿realmente te crees lo que has escrito?

Los ciudadanos europeos no les importa cambiar de compañía de gas. Hasta ahí estoy de acuerdo, pero esta frase debe finalizar de la forma siguiente "con tal de que nos lo dejen más barato".

Te puedo asegurar que el 99,99% de la ciudadanía europeo lo que menos le preocupa es Putin cuando negocia con su compañía de gas, realmente lo que le preocupa es el precio final. O eso, o me equivoco de país cada día que me levanto para ir a trabajar.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El problema es que el incremento de precios no es por aumento de salarios o emisión de moneda sino por aumento del coste de la energía y las materias primas.
> 
> Hay una confusión en esto, normalmente se asocia inflación de precios con aumento de la masa monetaria, pero no necesariamente ésta es la causa de la primera. Se ha emitido mucha moneda, pero salvo en la vivienda, los demás precios, por ejemplo la alimentación, no obedece a esa causa.



Pues subiendo los tipos de interés tampoco se va a conseguir mucho entonces


----------



## kasperle1966 (31 May 2022)

*Lanzagranadas suministrados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania vendidos a militantes sirios *
*


https://topcor.ru/uploads/posts/2022-05/1654015301_rx0i62_tuktba6vcww_iy2ndauxfhfijvuv4784odxzpixoq1hmpjrn6tkfkddp42zsxhvamltjasbpuhzyjpoxv.jpg


*
El 30 de mayo, se publicó un breve video en una de las redes sociales occidentales prohibidas en Rusia, en el que un contrabandista sirio muestra sus compras en la "tienda militar ucraniana" para los militantes en Siria, porque a menudo se ven obligados a usar armas artesanales. La administración de la red social eliminó rápidamente este prácticamente comercial a pedido de los usuarios de Ucrania, sin embargo, las capturas de pantalla ahora circulan en la Web.

El contrabandista se jactó con orgullo del "surtido". Ahora tiene ATGM británicos NLAW, lanzagranadas antitanque desechables Israel-Singapur Matador de calibre 90 mm y otros atributos que todo yihadista que se precie necesita en el hogar. Aclaró que los ATGM mencionados (erróneamente llamándolos American Javelins) fueron comprados por solo $15,000.

El autor habló con un fuerte acento sirío, que es difícil de falsificar, lo que indica una alta probabilidad de veracidad. Además, la reacción vertiginosa al video también confirma el peso de los argumentos expuestos en él.

A su vez, Kyiv insiste en su propia versión. Los ucranianos afirman que los rusos están tratando de desacreditarlos ante los ojos de sus amigos occidentales, quienes fijan los números de literalmente cada cartucho enviado en forma de ayuda militar. Los sistemas de armas supuestamente mostrados son trofeos que fueron al ejército ruso y sus aliados en el Donbass después de la retirada prácticamente organizada de las tropas ucranianas de sus posiciones. Estos trofeos fueron transportados especialmente por aire a Siria y ahora el ejército ruso puede filmar videos de contrabandistas e islamistas detenidos si lo desea. Es por eso que los números en las armas coincidirán con los registrados por los socios occidentales, pero Ucrania no tiene la culpa de nada.

Al mismo tiempo, un gran número de expertos occidentales comenzaron a recordar unánimemente a sus gobiernos que hace unos meses, cuando comenzó el suministro de armas a gran escala a Ucrania, advirtieron sobre posibles problemas. Los analistas no tenían dudas de que, tarde o temprano, una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania suministradas terminaría en manos de quienes dirigirían estas armas contra Occidente.


----------



## John Nash (31 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Porque ese dinero no ha llegado a la gente. Se queda arriba, en los bancos, la bolsa, aunque también en los créditos...
> Pero tarde o temprano, habría de filtrarse a la economía real, por ejemplo en forma de paguitas.
> 
> La subida de precios, con la guerra y antes el covid, se ha acentuado, es verdad, pero venía asomando desde el año pasado.



Desde que se entregó en manos del oligopolio mafioso de las eléctricas, los beneficios caidos del cielo. La desregulación estatal es siempre una entrega de sectores económicos estratégicos a bandas organizadas del capital. Pero lo llaman libertad economica para engañar al vulgo que es cada vez menos libre y menos soberano.


----------



## Argentium (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para que se diluyan las deudas el poder adquisitivo también tiene que subir, si no sube tu deuda cada vez es mayor.



El poder adquisitivo va subir, subirá la mitad de la inflación, y se licuarán más rápidamente las deudas que los salarios, esto está todo muy visto ya, sobre todo para quienes nos criamos en entornos inflacionarios permanentes, los resultados están a la vista. A continuación le pego un titular que dice todo ésto, con una inflación del 8% amenazan con que los tipos de interés los subirán de "forma agresiva" hasta el... 1%, o sea, unos tipos NEGATIVOS DEL 7%, la licuadora debe seguir por mucho tiempo, muchos estados de la eurozona necesitan cubrir un déficit fiscal galopante, por tanto el BCE deberá seguir comprando bonos de deuda, quién los compraría sino? 

31/05/2022 - 17:25

*Banco de España alerta de que los tipos de interés llegarán al 1% si la inflación se ancla*


----------



## Snowball (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania ha empezado a pagar oficialmente el gas en rublos.
> *Uniper ha realizado recientemente su primer pago a través de Gazprombank, convirtiendo euros en rublos.*
> Y Dinamarca y los Países Bajos no lo han hecho, por lo que se han quedado fuera hoy.
> En general, tal y como se esperaba en abril, cerca de la mitad de los países de la UE se negarán, pero pagarán según el esquema propuesto por el Kremlin. La otra mitad no pagará y se le cortará el gas, lo que está ocurriendo ahora como parte de la selección natural de los países europeos que no están dispuestos a pagar en rublos. Una vez completado el proceso, puede pasar a medidas idénticas para el petróleo, los fertilizantes, los metales no ferrosos, etc.
> ...



Venga europoors traer los dineros a Suiza para pagar el gas, que tenemos que segu8r viviendo a todo trapo


----------



## clapham5 (31 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿Y porqué Putin usó al Khodorovsky ese como mensajero y no a alguien mas próximo? ¿ y cómo sabía que Putin no iba a impedir un golpe de estado en Ucrania si lo había tenido en la cárcel?
> 
> No niego que las cosas pasaran realmente así pero esos dos puntos me chirrían un poco



En diciembre de 2013 Jodorovsky llevaba 9 anos en la carcel .
Iba a salir en libertad en agosto de 2014 , pero se estaba preparando un proceso para aumentar la pena 10 anos mas
Alemania pidio su liberacion varias veces y Rusia siempre decia que NO ( Era como Navalny )
Si Rusia liberaba a Jodorovsky , Occidente lo consideraria como un " gesto " de Putin de mejorar las relaciones con Occidente
La " liberacion " de Jodorovsky fue , en si , el mensaje de que Rusia no impediria el golpe porque , segun Occidente , para Putin las relaciones con Occidente eran mas importante que las relaciones con Ucrania .
No fue un mensaje escrito en papel , fue una " declaracion de intenciones "

Haz lo que quieras hacer en Ucrania , que no me voy a meter , y como prueba de que hablo en serio , voy a liberar a Jodorovsky

La confirmacion de que la teoria del clapham puede ser cierta esta en que Alemania sigue comprando gas ruso en rublos 
Ese gas le llega a Alemania por el Nord Stream 1 sin tener que pasar ni por Polonia , ni por Ucrania . 
55 mil millones de M3 de gas .


----------



## cryfar74 (31 May 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


>



El rio parece consolidarse como frontera natural entre ambos ejércitos. Los avances en Liman se detendrán justo al llegar al rio. Este avance en Yarova sigue ese patrón, avanzaran hasta el rio. Además esta población une Liman con Izium por tren y carreteras, de tal modo cazan dos pájaros de un tiro.

La retirada de Sievierodonesk se produce porque Lysychansk esta justo al otro lado del rio, defender esta ultima población imagino será mucho mas fácil pues el rio separara ambos bandos.

El rio es defensa y la perdición para el ejercito Ucro desde el momento que los Rusos no tienen necesariamente que cruzar el rio para seguir ofensiva. Y la defensa se volverá encerrona cuando los embolsen desde atrás.

Metódicos, los Rusos parece irán por partes. Ahora están limpiando su parte del rio. No tiene sentido poblaciones en el lado oriental del rio estén aun controladas por Kiev. Ya quedan pocas, este ultimo avance Yaroba y alrededores y alguna mas al sur de Liman son las ultimas.

Después imagino volverá el impulso desde el sur. desde Popasna, el avance de la semana pasada dejo una punta de avance demasiado estrecha que de haber seguido avanzando hubiera sido un problema mantener. Detuvo el avance y se dedico un poco mas al sur a ampliar el margen de seguridad, de este modo se acerco a Artemivsk por el sur.

A mi parecer el objetivo es llegar a Siversk. Luego limpiar la bolsa a la vez que se inicia el avance desde el saliente de Izium.


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

El flujo de extranjeros a Ucrania - "lend-lease" para el suministro de carne de cañón- 
se divide estos días en dos categorías, casi en palabras del coronel Colt,
"los que disparan y los que cavan..."

_*La realidad es que los militares de EEUU y sus aliados ya están en el territorio de Ucrania. 
Algunos no sólo participan en la planificación operativa militar de las FF,AA de Ucrania,
Guardia Nacional y formaciones de servicios especiales de Kiev. Se "iluminan" directamente 
en la participación en las hostilidades.

En particular, en el marco de prestación de asistencia de instrucción y logística a formaciones
armadas nacionalistas, se desplegaron en el territorio de Ucrania militares de la 4ª Brigada
de Asistencia a las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Departamento de Defensa de los EEUU
(4 Security Force Assistance Brigade, SFAB).

Esta unidad, a diferencia de la mayoría de las formaciones del Pentágono, no tiene un largo
historial, empezando por Vietnam, Yugoslavia, Irak, Afganistán, etc., ya que fue creada sólo
en 2020 para tareas específicas: avivar el fuego de la guerra en diferentes partes del globo. 
Las tareas del personal militar de la brigada incluyen la educación, la formación, la consultoría 
y otros tipos de asistencia militar a los "socios estadounidenses" en todo el mundo.

En la actualidad, los oficiales de la SFAB están ayudando a los militantes a preparar ciudades 
ucranianas como Odessa, Mykolaiv, Zaporozhye y Dnipro para su defensa, siguiendo el ejemplo 
de Mariupol, utilizando a civiles como escudo y desplegando equipo militar y artillería al amparo
de escuelas, guarderías y hospitales. Al mismo tiempo, los funcionarios del Pentágono están 
organizando canales para el suministro de armas occidentales y el entrenamiento en su uso. 
Según algunos informes, los militares del SFAB se encontraban en Mariupol durante los combates, 
pero fueron evacuados en su momento por orden del mando de la ciudad asediada.

Directamente en la organización y participación en las hostilidades en las condiciones de desarrollo
urbano se encuentran oficiales de la 4ª brigada de apoyo a las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Dpto.
de Defensa de Estados Unidos:

Teniente Coronel Sean Robert Shields

Teniente Coronel Michael Patrick Tumlin
*_
*Teniente Coronel Christopher Steven Sylvain..."*




segodnia.ru/


----------



## dabuti (31 May 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

En cuanto al debate en el TG entre los respetados autores sobre lo que se considera la "caldera de Avdiivka", en mi opinión no hay por supuesto ninguna caldera allí, ni regular ni operativa. El cerco operativo de Avdeevka se hará realidad cuando, además de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka ya cortada, se tome bajo estricto control de fuego al menos la carretera Avdeevka-Orlivka, lo que complicará seriamente el abastecimiento de la agrupación Avdeevka de las AFU. Para ello, primero hay que tomar Krasnohorivka (lo que tampoco es fácil) y luego avanzar hasta la zona de Petrovske-Berdychi, desde donde se puede atacar eficazmente a los vehículos que circulan por la carretera Avdeevka-Orlivka. Mientras tanto, el enemigo puede enviar refuerzos y munición para la artillería desde el oeste, incluida la que está golpeando las zonas residenciales de Donetsk.

Por un lado, el enemigo sigue utilizando tácticas terroristas que implican la destrucción de civiles en Donbás.
Por otro lado, provoca al mando de la DNR para un asalto inmediato a Avdeevka a través de la zona industrial y desde Novoselovka-2, que por supuesto no promete éxitos rápidos, sino que se asocia con grandes bajas en la ruptura de las fortificaciones en las afueras de Avdeevka. Así, la presión sobre Krasnogorovka se relajará y las tropas de la DNR se verán arrastradas a largas e infructuosas batallas en Avdeevka, mientras que los bombardeos sobre Donetsk, por supuesto, no cesarán. Desde el punto de vista militar, la captura de Krasnogorovka y Novokalynove, con el posterior avance sobre Ochertino, parece prioritaria. Por supuesto, hay que intensificar los ataques a las posiciones de artillería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Avdiivka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

El Gauleiter de los territorios ocupados de la República Popular de Luhansk (no quedan muchos) declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas controlaban la mayor parte de Severodonetsk. Todas las rutas de suministro están bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. La evacuación de Severodonetsk y la entrega de suministros allí es extremadamente difícil debido al bombardeo de los vehículos que intentan entrar en la ciudad. Esperamos el inminente anuncio de que las AFU se han retirado a Lisichansk para "mejorar las posiciones".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues subiendo los tipos de interés tampoco se va a conseguir mucho entonces



Nada, salvo joder a los endeudados y obligar a los Estados a reducir déficit.


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

La artillería apoya el ataque a Sloviansk: destrucción de un edificio donde se escondían los vehículos blindados de las AFU
Las tropas rusas y del Donbass siguen liberando el distrito de Krasnolimansk de la RPD. Yarovaya fue liberado hoy, los trofeos capturados. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и в Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. Контакт: rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube




t.me


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Europa ha vivido del cuento por mucho tiempo y ahora choca con la realidad, tanto criticar a Venezuela (el rrrrregimen) ahora vuelve a Caracas con el rabo entre las piernas… Necesita el petróleo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es de eperar que devuelvan los mil y pico millones que tienen bloqueados en Lisboa...


----------



## Harman (31 May 2022)

Rusia ascendió al sexto puesto en la clasificación de los mayores proveedores de petróleo de Estados Unidos en marzo, desde el noveno, y casi duplicó su suministro mensual hasta los 4,218 millones de barriles, según la Administración de Información Energética de Estados Unidos (EIA).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Merrill (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues quizá sea imposibilidad de fabricarlos en serie y en suficiente número. No lo sé, no tengo ni idea. Pero es una deficiencia grande por parte de Rusia. *Hay escenas de guerra que parecen de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*. Lo cual no quiere decir que no tengan un buen ejército, ni mucho menos, pero tiene carencias, que aunque no sean graves lastran mucho la eficiencia.



Aciertas de lleno con eso de las escenas sacadas de la 2a Guerra Mundial.

Llevamos décadas llamando guerra a situaciones que prácticamente eran maniobras con fuego real. Iraq 1 y 2, Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Libia... todos esos conflictos en los que ha estado metida la OTAN desde el fin de la Guerra Fría presentan un denominador común: la apabullante superioridad industrial, tecnológica y logística de un oponente sobre otro.

En esas mal llamadas guerras podían derrocharse todos los medios y la munición que les diera la gana porque la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo era nula, mientras que las líneas de suministro y la capacidad industrial otánicas estaban siempre al 100%. La única preocupación del Estado Mayor era no tener demasiadas bajas, algo que hubiera puesto en un aprieto al presidente de turno frente a la opinión pública. De ahí a que viéramos que se empleaban mavericks para eliminar a 4 tíos que montados en un burro. Las guerras opulentas, un derroche acojonante de material.

El ejército ruso se enfrenta a una situación bien distinta. Aunque lo llamen operación especial esto sí es una guerra. No existe la certeza de que los ucranios no vayan a responder; de hecho lo hacen, porque sus líneas de suministro están prácticamente intactas y su merma en la capacidad industrial queda cubierta por lo que llega del exterior. Por tanto los recursos rusos deben administrarse con cuidado. Cada tipo de munición llevará asociado un tipo de objetivo porque, para un ejército que está penetrando en territorio hostil, transportarla hasta el frente es muy costoso. Si puedes destruir un vehículo a cañonazos de 30mm no vas a emplear un misil guiado capaz de destruir un carro o perforar un búnquer, pues si luego necesitas esa munición y no la tienes se detiene el avance o te pueden rebasar la posición en un contraataque por falta de medios.

Y ojo que por la otra parte seguro que pasa lo mismo. Si tienen, qué sé yo, un antiaéreo de última generación no van a emplearlo con un Su-25 porque es un derroche y porque enseñan sus cartas. Se la cogen todos con papel de fumar porque estamos aún en fase de tanteo.

Apenas 3 meses de guerra llevamos... eso no es nada.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que la estrategia " sancionadora " de la UE contra Rusia no sea , despues de todo , una estupidez
> 
> La UE es Alemania ( y comparsa ) asi que si la UE decide algo , es porque tiene el OK aleman .
> Entonces , por que la UE ( Alemania ) se ha lanzado a un " aparente " suicidio economico contra su mayor socio comercial ?
> ...



Tu historia está muy bien (como casi siempre) pero no te compro que Estados Unidos no fabrica nada....


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La gente sigue sin entender que el problema no es que te suban el recibo del gas y la electricidad y que bueno te tengas que "apretar el cinturón" renunciar a alguna cenita fuera de casa, alguna escapadita de puente a Viena, etc
> 
> Para empezar hay gente que no se puede permitir pagar más, así de simple pero aún así ese no es el mayor problema
> 
> ...



Es que tenemos unos dirigentes que piensan que "la tierra pertenece al viento".


----------



## M. Priede (31 May 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Dice usted que Rusia continúa fabricando tanques T-62 (esos que usted llama ”de los años 60)
> 
> SANTA BARBARIDAD!!!
> 
> ...





rusia envia a ucrania t62 - Buscar con Google


----------



## alnitak (31 May 2022)

La defensora del pueblo ucraniana, Denisova, anuncia que Zelenski pretende destituirla.
Afirmó que considera tal acción ilegal y una interferencia en su actividad. – Al parecer, el pequeño dictador exige más informes contra el ejército ruso, sean reales o inventados https://t.co/wZGdGxiXCq


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que es mi opinión, yo no tengo porque pontificar en cada post que hago, esto es un foro en el que se expresan opiniones no vengo a sentar cátedra, si no te gusta tienes dos opciones o mandarme al ignore o tomarlo como lo que es, mi opinión sobre un asunto en concreto.



Bien dicho @Trajanillo que aquí hay mucho iluminado sentando cátedra continuamente y se les ven las costuras todos los días.


----------



## willbeend (31 May 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Existe un denominador común cuándo se comenta éste conflicto cuando lo hacen personalidades occidentales.
> 
> El caso más gráfico fue la conferencia que realizó el ex-embajador Español en Georgia. Después de toda su argumentación dió la clave de porqué decía aquello..."estoy jubilado".
> 
> ...



Como con la pLandemia, misma direccion, mismos metodos. Los especialistas que hacian alguna declaracion que se apartara de la corriente principal, eran jubilados o ex.

Y es que los que no eran "ex" aun antes de sus declaraciones, lo pasaban a ser despues, de forma inmediata...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia ascendió al sexto puesto en la clasificación de los mayores proveedores de petróleo de Estados Unidos en marzo, desde el noveno, y casi duplicó su suministro mensual hasta los 4,218 millones de barriles, según la Administración de Información Energética de Estados Unidos (EIA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin se tiene que estar descojonando.


----------



## mirkoxx (31 May 2022)

La situación en Slavyansk no está clara. Donetsk informó que sus tropas tomaron Staryi Karavan y Dibrova. Se preparan para cruzar el río Severskyi Donets. Si eso es cierto, entonces las tropas de la RPD/RUSIA están a menos de 10 km de Slavyansk.






Realmente no puedo verificar eso en este momento. Sin embargo, los reporteros de guerra occidentales en el sitio también informaron que los cañonazos de artillería ahora se pueden escuchar muy claramente incluso en Kramatorsk. Así que el frente definitivamente se está acercando. No está claro hasta donde, pero, qué están cerca es una realidad.





Nikita Gerassimow


*Donbass - Frente Norte - Severodonetsk*
*Las fuerzas ucranianas volaron los tanques de ácido nítrico de la fábrica Azot en la parte de la ciudad que aún está bajo su control
*La mayor parte de la 3ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional (reservistas de Kharkov) se retiró a Lysysyshansk



*Donbass - Frente Norte - Krasny Liman - Slavyansk*
*Las fuerzas Rusas/DNR han despejado por completo el pueblo de Yarovaya
*Las fuerzas ukras se retiran de Svyatogorsk hacia Bogorodichny
-Posible colapso local


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

Fuente Italiana: *Tiene que ser un caos la logistica

Los últimos suministros militares occidentales a Ucrania*
31 de mayo de 2022 por Editors in World Analysis

Queda por aclarar la disposición de EE.UU. a proporcionar a Kiev múltiples sistemas de lanzacohetes MLRS y HIMARS sobre el terreno con munición de largo alcance capaz de alcanzar el territorio ruso. *"No enviaremos a Ucrania sistemas de misiles que puedan atacar dentro del territorio de Rusia"*, dijo ayer el presidente Joe Biden en respuesta a las preguntas de los periodistas.

En los últimos días, han seguido llegando suministros de artillería y misiles de varios Estados miembros de la OTAN.

El 28 de mayo, e*l Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano confirmó que había empezado a recibir misiles antibuque Harpoon de Dinamarca, Reino Unido y Holanda para equipar las baterías costeras suministradas por Dinamarca.*

"Otros países se unirán al proceso", dijo el ministerio, subrayando que estas armas se utilizarán para defenderse de los barcos rusos en el Mar Negro. Al parecer, los misiles ya han sido trasladados a la zona de Odessa. El ministro de Defensa de Kiev, Oleksiy Reznikov, señaló que los Harpoons se desplegarán junto con los Neptun de fabricación ucraniana y que las entregas de Dinamarca se realizaron "con la participación de nuestros amigos británicos".

Ese mismo día, Kiev también confirmó la llegada de los primeros *vehículos autopropulsados M-109 de 155 mm de fabricación estadounidense suministrados por Noruega*, que entregaría hasta* dos docenas de M-109A3GN recientemente sustituido*s en las filas del Ejército de Oslo por vehículos autopropulsados K-9 "Vidar" de fabricación surcoreana.

Noruega ya ha entregado al ejército ucraniano 3.000 lanzacohetes antitanque M72 LAW, 100 misiles antiaéreos Mistral, 5.000 cascos, 1.500 chalecos antibalas, 10.000 catres, 15.000 raciones de comida y 1.000 máscaras antigás.

El 30 de mayo, el Ministro de Defensa eslovaco confirmó la transferencia a Ucrania de *8 obuses autopropulsados SpGH Zuzana 2 de calibre 155/52 mm con munición capaz de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 40 kilómetros. Estos obuses autopropulsados sobre chasis 8×8 se suministran en 25 unidades al ejército eslovaco.*

En la actualidad, los obuses de 155 mm donados a Ucrania incluyen, además de *los cañones autopropulsados eslovacos Zuzana 2 y noruegos M-109 (más otros donados por Bélgica), más de un centenar de cañones remolcados M777 estadounidenses donados también por Canadá y Australia, cañones remolcados FH70 donados por Italia, 12 cañones autopropulsados CAESAR donados por Francia, y otros tantos Pzh-2000 donados por Alemania y Holanda.* De estas piezas de artillería, sólo las M-109 y las Pzh-200 aún no han sido desplegadas en combate.

En la reunión de ayer en Kiev, la recién nombrada ministra francesa de Asuntos Exteriores, Catherine Colonna, aseguró a su homólogo ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, que Francia "continuará y reforzará" las entregas de armas, incluidos *los cañones autopropulsados CAESAR adicionales.* Estos obuses "han demostrado ser armas fiables y eficaces", dijo Kuleba, "pero no son las únicas armas que vienen de Francia y por cada arma estamos agradecidos".

Hoy, Lituania ha confirmado el envío de equipo militar adicional a Ucrania. El ministro de Defensa, Arvidas Anushauskas, anunció que el próximo envío incluirá *equipos antidrones y de visión térmica, así como los drones turcos Bayraktar TB2, además de los vehículos blindados y camiones* anunciados anteriormente.

Ayer, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó un vídeo que muestra *"la destrucción de una posición de obuses de 155 mm de fabricación italiana suministrados a Ucrania"*.

Se trata de los FH-70 desplegados por los ucranianos desde hace una semana en operaciones en Donbass. Así lo informó la agencia de noticias TASS, citando el comentario de Defensa de Rusia. El ministerio especificó que había identificado la posición de disparo ucraniana con sistemas de reconocimiento de artillería, confirmada por un reconocimiento posterior realizado con un avión no tripulado.

Por último, en los últimos días las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron por primera vez en el Donbass *el lanzacohetes múltiple checo RM-70 MLRS de 122 mm recibido de la República Checa.*


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075432



Cuidado con esas galletas porque estaban caducadas


----------



## Zhukov (31 May 2022)

*Parte de guerra 31/05/2022 Informe especial - Severodonetsk*

Severodonetsk ha sido liberada hoy, en su mayoría, todavía hay que limpiar y expulsar al enemigo de la zona industrial, pero un gran progreso, esta mañana solo un tercio de la ciudad estaba en manos de los rusos.









Parte de guerra 31/05/2022 Informe especial


AYER 30 Mayo Situación general- Mikhail Onufrienko, Los combates continúan en Severodonetsk, pero la mitad de la ciudad ya ha sido liberada por las fuerzas aliadas. La liberación completa de la ci…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Muchos mapas y enlaces a videos. Hice un esfuerzo especial para presentar todos los informes agrupados por frente en el sentido habitual de las agujas del reloj, comenzando por el norte


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Los líderes de la UE respaldan un reabastecimiento militar conjunto urgente.*
Los líderes de la Unión Europea (UE) han respaldado este martes* coordinar con "urgencia"* las necesidades de adquisición conjunta de armamento para reponer existencias, que se han visto mermadas por el apoyo dado a Ucrania para defenderse de la *invasión rusa.*

Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno comunitarios aprobaron unas conclusiones en su segundo día de cumbre extraordinaria en Bruselas en las que reconocen que "la guerra de agresión rusa contra Ucrania ha provocado un cambio importante en el entorno estratégico de la Unión Europea" y ha puesto de manifiesto la necesidad de una UE "más fuerte y capaz en el ámbito de la seguridad y la defensa".

En concreto, abordaron el reciente informe elaborado por la Comisión Europea y el alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, en conjunción con la Agencia Europea de Defensa, en el que se destacan las carencias en inversión en defensa y se proponen recomendaciones para reforzar la base industrial y tecnológica europea.


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas en Donbás llevan a las tropas ucranianas al límite
> Por Neil Hauer al sureste de Bakhmut 30 de mayo de 2022*
> 
> La invasión inicial de Rusia en Ucrania fue una historia de errores. Desde el fracaso en los objetivos grandiosos hasta la pérdida de miles de vehículos en lo que los analistas militares llamaron un "plan absurdamente malo", las fuerzas rusas terminaron la primera etapa de la guerra con una humillante retirada de Kiev y el norte de Ucrania.
> ...



La clave del artículo que ha traído el usuario @pemebe


> *"Esto no es 2014. Esto es 1941".*



es decir, en 2014 luchábais contra civiles armados sin prácticamente entrenamiento militar y ahora lucháis contra soldados armados y con entrenamiento militar, esa es la diferencia.
Y de mi cosecha, estaban muy a gusto exterminando en 2014 y ahora la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Panorama - España ha importado en marzo del 22 el doble de petróleo ruso que en marzo del 21 - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com




.


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*El gigante ruso Gazprom confirma los cortes de suministro por no pagar en rublos*
El gigante energético ruso Gazprom ha anunciado este martes que *había suspendido el suministro de gas al proveedor neerlandés GasTerra ante el rechazo de este a pagar en rublos*, mientras que la compañía Ørsted, principal grupo energético de Dinamarca, anunció que el gigante ruso le ha comunicado la suspensión del gas a partir de mañana por el mismo motivo.









El gigante ruso Gazprom corta el suministro de gas a Países Bajos y lo hará con Dinamarca


El gigante energético ruso Gazprom anunció el martes que había suspendido el suministro de gas al proveedor neerlandés GasTerra ante el rechazo de este a pagar en rublos,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para que se diluyan las deudas el poder adquisitivo también tiene que subir, si no sube tu deuda cada vez es mayor.



Bueno supongo que complementariamente, y dentro del plan inflacionario, tendrán previsto lo de seguir imprimiendo billetitos de monopoly hasta el infinito. Aunque supongo que esto también deber equivaler a aumentar la deuda. 

No sé imagino que esto de la ingenieria financiera debe ser complicado, y en el sentido de que lo que intentes arreglar `por un lado, acabará, o no taradará, petando por otro.


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

El hundimiento europeo en una imagen


----------



## bigmaller (31 May 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania asegura que ha identificado "varios miles" de casos de crímenes de guerra en el Donbás.*
> Ucrania ha identificado "varios miles" de casos de crímenes de guerra *en la región oriental de Donbás*, donde las fuerzas de *Rusia *concentran su ofensiva, ha afirmado este martes la Fiscal General del país.
> 
> "Hemos identificado varios miles de casos de lo que vemos en el Donbás", ha dicho *Iryna Venediktova* en una conferencia de prensa en La Haya (Países Bajos), donde se reunió con homólogos de otros países. Venediktova ha precisado que se trata de *"posibles traslados de personas, entre ellos varios casos sobre posibles traslados de niños, adultos a diferentes partes de la Federación Rusa"*, ha dicho. *"Luego, por supuesto, podemos hablar de torturar a la gente, matar civiles y destruir la insfraestructura civil"*, ha añadido.
> ...



Russia también


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Los líderes de la UE permiten a Orban quedar fuera del embargo al petróleo ruso,*

Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la Unión Europea han acordado dejar por el momento fuera del embargo al petróleo ruso el oleoducto que abastece a Hungría para desbloquear el sexto paquete de sanciones que permitirá poner fin a las importaciones de este combustible por vía marítima desde Rusia, lo que en la práctica supone vetar al menos dos tercios del total del petróleo que llega a la Unión Europea.

Así lo ha anunciado el presidente del Consejo europeo, Charles Michel, a través de las redes sociales con un mensaje en el que anuncia un "acuerdo para prohibir las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a la UE", si bien precisa que "cubre de manera inmediata dos tercios de las importaciones" y no la totalidad del suministro. Con todo, ha recalcado que la medida "cortará una enorme fuente de financiación para la máquina de guerra" del régimen de Vladimir Putin.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...531080118.html


----------



## crocodile (31 May 2022)

⚡La información proviene de Severodonetsk de que las partes norte, este y central de la ciudad han pasado bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y el NM de la LPR.

La limpieza de los militantes ucranianos se llevó a cabo en el 85% del territorio de las manzanas de la ciudad previamente liberadas.

Se sabe que las tropas rusas se dirigieron directamente a la central térmica de Severodonetsk, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían huido previamente, habiendo perdido el control de las manzanas de la ciudad.


----------



## crocodile (31 May 2022)

El *gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom* ha confirmado este martes que cortará mañana, miércoles, el gas a las compañías Ørsted, principal *grupo energético de Dinamarca,* y a Shell Energy Europe, que *suministra gas a Alemania,* por negarse éstas a pagar por el combustible en rublos. "La empresa danesa *Ørsted* ha informado a Gazprom Export de que* no tiene la intención de realizar pagos por el gas suministrado* en rublos de acuerdo con el decreto presidencial del *31 de marzo*", ha señalado la compañía rusa en su cuenta de Telegram.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (31 May 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sí hombre que sí, que los envía. 
Pero usted había dicho que los estaba fabricando, *fabricando* T-62s por no se que tonterías de África y tal. 

Cosa que además de falsa es absurda.


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "Se vienen cositas" ...Que masacre. Gente mandada al matadero sin ningún criterio.



Es una nación que no quiere ser conquistada para ser desnazificada rusoficada. Prefieren morir antes que ser esclavos del zar de Moscú.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 May 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡La información proviene de Severodonetsk de que las partes norte, este y central de la ciudad han pasado bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y el NM de la LPR.
> 
> La limpieza de los militantes ucranianos se llevó a cabo en el 85% del territorio de las manzanas de la ciudad previamente liberadas.
> 
> Se sabe que las tropas rusas se dirigieron directamente a la central térmica de Severodonetsk, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían huido previamente, habiendo perdido el control de las manzanas de la ciudad.



Euronews también lo da por tomado por los rusos…


----------



## John Nash (31 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una nación que no quiere ser conquistada para ser desnazificada rusoficada. Prefieren morir antes que ser esclavos del zar de Moscú.



No quieren morir, les empujan a morir por el imperio otaniano globalista. No dejéis que burda y lucrativa propaganda os impida ver la realidad.


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Cómo estará el ejercito ucro para que la ciudad haya caído en días.
¿O es que no habían escudos humanos?


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas en Donbás llevan a las tropas ucranianas al límite
> Por Neil Hauer al sureste de Bakhmut 30 de mayo de 2022*
> 
> La invasión inicial de Rusia en Ucrania fue una historia de errores. Desde el fracaso en los objetivos grandiosos hasta la pérdida de miles de vehículos en lo que los analistas militares llamaron un "plan absurdamente malo", las fuerzas rusas terminaron la primera etapa de la guerra con una humillante retirada de Kiev y el norte de Ucrania.
> ...



Ciertamente. Para hacer una „Blitzkrieg“ la primera condición es tener capacidad para hacerla. No es el caso de Rusia. Ellos van a rodillo, como siempre lo han hecho, evidentemente Ucrania no puede ganar sencillamente porque es como un corredor de 2.000m que pretende medirse con un maratonista: Le falta fondo, le falta gente, le falta artillería, le faltan tanques, le faltan aviones, le faltan helicópteros, etc. Los suministros occidentales son insuficientes si no se emplean a gran escala y de forma conjunta, es decir, en una "Blitzkrieg".


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Caerse del burro de toda la vida.



Es peor todavía. Dice "los estados modernos", ¡¡y los antiguos!!.


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

Se les va de las manos


----------



## coscorron (31 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Y cuándo y cómo ha hecho usted esa consulta a los ciudadanos europeos??



Y sobre todo que nos diga a que compañia de gas hay que cambiarse para pagar menos ...


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*Gazprom cortará este miércoles el gas a Dinamarca y cerrará el grifo a Shell en Alemania.*

El gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom ha confirmado este martes que cortará mañana, miércoles, el gas a las compañías Ørsted, principal grupo energético de Dinamarca, y a Shell Energy Europe, que suministra gas a Alemania, por negarse éstas a pagar por el combustible en rublos.

"La empresa danesa Ørsted ha informado a Gazprom Export de que no tiene la intención de realizar pagos por el gas suministrado en rublos de acuerdo con el decreto presidencial del 31 de marzo", ha señalado la compañía rusa en su cuenta de Telegram.

Tras no haber recibido en el plazo estipulado en el contrato el pago por parte de Ørsted por las entregas de gas en abril, Gazprom ha notificado a la empresa danesa "la suspensión del suministro a partir del 1 de junio". Gazprom ya cortó el gas a Países Bajos, Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia por el mismo motivo.

De hecho, Gazprom ha informado de que Shell Energy Europe le ha notificado que no pretende efectuar pagos en rublos en virtud del contrato de suministro de gas a Alemania. El suministro máximo anual bajo este contrato es de 1.200 millones de metros cúbicos. "Al final del día hábil del 31 de mayo, Gazprom Export no recibió ningún pago por las entregas de gas de Shell Energy Europe en abril", por lo que se ha informado a esa empresa de la "suspensión de los suministros a partir del 1 de junio".

https://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...ublos_3434138/


----------



## Oso Polar (31 May 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Increible que el gafas se tenga que hacer el auto torniquete porque l otro está más preocupado de grabarle que en salvarle.
> 
> Grandes compañeros, el gafas seguramente haría lo mismo por el otro.
> 
> Para lo que ha quedado el reportero de guerra, madre mía...



Si mal no me equivoco aquí murió el periodistas francés, pero estar al lado de un reten ucraniano en Severodonetks en medio de una ofensiva rusa creo que no es la mejor idea, y menos ir de "turistas" despreocupados sin la protección del caso.


----------



## Nico (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para que se diluyan las deudas el poder adquisitivo también tiene que subir, si no sube tu deuda cada vez es mayor.




No confundas el efecto "para los ciudadanos" del efecto "para los Estados".

La inflación es un buen "truco" para aumentar las recaudaciones "al revés" (en vez de subir los impuestos, diluyes el valor del dinero). Para el Estado se hace "más barato" pagar sus bonos y los sueldos de los empleados públicos y las jubilaciones.
La inflación, la pagan los que "no fabrican dinero" (o sus sucedáneos) o bienes materiales (en tanto mantengan su valor constante).


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Y cuándo y cómo ha hecho usted esa consulta a los ciudadanos europeos??



TeleOTAN nunca miente


----------



## Archimanguina (31 May 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> La imprudencia de los periodistas que cubren y loan las "gestas" ucras también pagan el precio por su labor propagandistica.



Anda que el periodista que oye llegar el proyectil y se vuelve para verlo explotar en su cara...telita.


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No confundas el efecto "para los ciudadanos" del efecto "para los Estados".
> 
> La inflación es un buen "truco" para aumentar las recaudaciones "al revés" (en vez de subir los impuestos, diluyes el valor del dinero). Para el Estado se hace "más barato" pagar sus bonos y los sueldos de los empleados públicos y las jubilaciones.
> La inflación, la pagan los que "no fabrican dinero" (o sus sucedáneos) o bienes materiales (en tanto mantengan su valor constante).



Y recaudan más por impuestos, además de crujirse el ahorro de la "clase media".


----------



## Guanotopía (31 May 2022)

La inflación destroza todas las previsiones en la Eurozona y mete en un lío al BCE tras marcar otro máximo histórico


Si las actas del Banco Central Europeo publicadas hace unos días revelaban la profunda división dentro del Consejo de Gobierno, el histórico dato de inflación publicado este martes, probablemente, ha fracturado aún más el seno de la institución. El IPC ha escalado hasta el 8,1% interanual en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Nico (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia ascendió al sexto puesto en la clasificación de los mayores proveedores de petróleo de Estados Unidos en marzo, desde el noveno, y casi duplicó su suministro mensual hasta los 4,218 millones de barriles, según la Administración de Información Energética de Estados Unidos (EIA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Los yanquis son divinos!, los dejan a los europeos con el marrón y ellos siguen la fiesta sin problemas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sin necesidad de desarrollar IA
> 
> Viendo este vídeo hace unos días se me ocurrió pensar en arañas-robot de menor tamaño, silenciosas, con carcasas de arañas (u otros bichejos) reales para dar el pego, manejadas por control remoto a varios km (o con capacidad de dirigirse a unas coordenadas actualizables), equipadas con cámaras nocturnas y con capacidad de depositar o adherir (en caso de vehículos de combate) pequeños receptores para cohetes/misiles/bombas guiadas
> 
> ...



La verdad que unos buenos enjambres puedes mapear todo el frente de batalla en tiempo real , y mediante sensores y software adecuado localizar y seguir todos los movimientos de tropas enemigas.

Luego ya, entraría en juego la artillería . Y para limpiar los restos del ejército enemigo que haya sobrevivido al bombardeo, la infantería .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (31 May 2022)

Si está repe, pido disculpas por adelantado. Me quedan pags por leer. Pero me ha parecido un buen vídeo.
La gente respira después de años de soportar la mierda maidanera.
A resaltar, la cara de chocho que se le pone al fiero soldado cuando se le comen a besos. Jojojo


----------



## rejon (31 May 2022)

*"El petróleo ruso aporta 800 millones al día a Putin", alerta un ministro galo.*
El ministro de Economía y Finanzas de Francia, Bruno Le Maire, alertó de que el régimen del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, recauda 800 millones de euros al día con la venta de petróleo y se felicitó del acuerdo parcial logrado en la UE para el embargo del crudo ruso.

"El petróleo ruso aporta a Valdímir Putin 800 millones de euros al día. No podemos seguir financiando la guerra en Ucrania. Esta decisión cumple con ese objetivo", dijo Le Maire, en una entrevista publicada hoy en la web de "Le Figaro".

Le Maire aludió así al sexto paquete de sanciones aprobado en la madrugada del lunes en Bruselas, que incluye el veto al 90 % del crudo ruso hasta finales de año pero excluye el petróleo que abastece a Hungría, Eslovaquia y República Checa por el oleoducto Druzhba.

Sin comentar las presiones en el seno de la UE del jefe de Gobierno húngaro, Víktor Orbán, quien se opuso a recrudecer los vetos a Moscú, Le Maire estimó que el club comunitario llegó a un acuerdo "de manera responsable, dejando un plazo de aplicación de seis meses".


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El pervertido defensor del pueblo ucraniano es despedido por sus falsas declaraciones sobre violaciones de niños por parte de militares rusos
> 
> "La extraña concentración mediática de la Defensora del Pueblo en numerosos detalles de "delitos sexuales contra natura" que no podía respaldar con pruebas, sólo ha perjudicado a Ucrania".
> 
> ...



Mentía como una bellaca y encima se iba de fiesta a los mejores sitios, es una buena sustituta para cuando larguen al que tenemos en España.


----------



## Oso Polar (31 May 2022)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> *Julian Röpcke confirma la caida de Sievierodonetsk:*



El tipo esta desatado, ve impávido como su mundo ideal se esta derrumbando en el este de Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Si mal no me equivoco aquí murió el periodistas francés, pero estar al lado de un reten ucraniano en Severodonetks en medio de una ofensiva rusa creo que no es la mejor idea, y menos ir de "turistas" despreocupados sin la protección del caso.



Ahí no había tal periodista. Era un "voluntario", según los ucranianos.
Otros especulan con que fuera un activo de la 'inteligencia' gabacha.


----------



## Bocanegra (31 May 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Se les va de las manos



una de las razones es la "no deportación de personas y niños de los territorios ocopados" , eso ha dicho Pavel Frolov


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Aunque la mona se vista de seda...



Creo que van a dejar en mal lugar a Sánchez .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (31 May 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Cómo estará el ejercito ucro para que la ciudad haya caído en días.
> ¿O es que no habían escudos humanos?



El problema parece ser que ellos, los soldados, no querían ser los escudos humanos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (31 May 2022)

se los podiamos haber endiñao al cialensky.









España desguaza decenas de carros de combate M60 entregados por Estados Unidos en 1992


Parte de las barcazas se reutilizaron para los vehículos de zapadores Alacrán y lanzapuentes -versión deslizante y tijera- en servicio todavía en las unidades de ingenieros del Ejército de Tierra.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Bocanegra (31 May 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> La defensora del pueblo ucraniana, Denisova, anuncia que Zelenski pretende destituirla.
> Afirmó que considera tal acción ilegal y una interferencia en su actividad. – Al parecer, el pequeño dictador exige más informes contra el ejército ruso, sean reales o inventados https://t.co/wZGdGxiXCq



está gestandose un sentimiento en Ucrania anti Zelensky, cualquier día el que pierde el asiento es él


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La inflación es rampante y la guerra rusa en Ucrania amenaza la producción y las exportaciones de cereales. La semana pasada, el Centro de Recursos Naturales de Finlandia pronosticó que los precios de los alimentos subirían un 10 por ciento y el precio de la canasta de alimentos de un hogar aumentaría en un promedio de 500 euros. La situación es la misma en otros países. El aceite de girasol juega un papel importante en Bélgica y España, mientras que los italianos sufren por las costosas pastas, dicen los corresponsales de Kauppalehti.*
> 
> *Belgas preocupados por las papas fritas
> BRUSELAS*
> ...



Si no fuera porque no soy un conspiranoico diría que esto es el "Capitulo II" del libro "Se acabó la energía barata y somos demasiados en el Planeta", tras la primera temporada "Covid-19" llega otra batería de medidas para ahorrar energía, tener a la población controlada y consumir menos.


----------



## El_Suave (31 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No confundas el efecto "para los ciudadanos" del efecto "para los Estados".
> 
> La inflación es un buen "truco" para aumentar las recaudaciones "al revés" (en vez de subir los impuestos, diluyes el valor del dinero). Para el Estado se hace "más barato" pagar sus bonos y los sueldos de los empleados públicos y las jubilaciones.
> La inflación, la pagan los que "no fabrican dinero" (o sus sucedáneos) o bienes materiales (en tanto mantengan su valor constante).



Impuestos ¿para qué?, ¿quién necesita impuestos teniendo impresora?.

Sin ir más lejos España con la peseta funcionaba así, pero ocurre que desde que no existe la peseta los impuestos no paran de subir.

El resultado final para el bolsillo de la gente es el mismo, pero permite a los nostálgicos del franquismo (y hasta del felipismo) decir: "es que con Franco (o Felipe) apenas se pagaban impuestos".


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> está gestandose un sentimiento en Ucrania anti Zelensky, cualquier día el que pierde el asiento es él



A ver cómo se toman las élites la "fusión" con Polonia.
A ningún gallo le gusta compartir el corral con otro.


----------



## kasperle1966 (31 May 2022)

*¡Es tan diferente, este Putin! Hoy "enfermo y hasta... muerto" *




Ayer, que fue lunes, empezó muy divertido. Siendo un poco especialista en los hábitos de los medios, especialmente los estereotipados occidentales, esperaba otra histeria. Después de todo, necesitan promover el evento principal del domingo, cuando el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, quedó estupefacto ante la pregunta de un periodista del canal de televisión francés TF1 ... sobre la enfermedad de nuestro Garante. Habiendo hecho frente a las emociones, Lavrov respondió:



> “Puedes verlo en las pantallas, leer y escuchar sus discursos. No creo que las personas cuerdas puedan ver en esta persona signos de algún tipo de enfermedad o indisposición”.



Así, hojeamos el principal barómetro de la inadecuación colectiva occidental, los tabloides ingleses. ¡Aquí está, ya gruñido de placer! El Daily Star, como de costumbre, _"citando fuentes de inteligencia creíbles del MI6", _da la noticia en la primera plana:



> “El líder ruso, Vladimir Putin, puede que ya esté muerto, y nuestros interlocutores de la inteligencia británica están seguros de que hoy un “doble” desempeña funciones públicas en Rusia.



Hola a ti por la ventana, de nuevo MI-6. La inteligencia se ha convertido durante mucho tiempo en un conjunto de bandurristas, un proveedor de rumores ridículos y falsificaciones. Tal vez haya algún significado oculto en una mentira tan rabiosa, solo que no da resultados, cuando se trata de Rusia. Las historias sobre el cáncer, la enfermedad de Parkinson ya han cansado a Putin, el relleno de información comenzó en 2012 y luego se repitió con renovado vigor en 2015. Dispersos a través de los tabloides occidentales, inundaron las redes sociales rusas. Tenían una resonancia aquí, qué esconder.

Ahora de nuevo, el rastrillo familiar. ¿Sabe cuál fue el argumento principal sobre el "doble" presentado por el "Die Welt" alemán? Abróchate el cinturón, ahora el aparejo mental comenzará a romperse. Resulta que Vladimir Putin se ve demasiado bien para su edad de 68 años, tiene una forma física extrañamente alegre. Su estado emocional y mental, horario de trabajo demasiado ocupado, aumento en los últimos meses de la intensidad del trabajo, reuniones y reuniones, no corresponden a los indicadores de edad. Llegamos...

Ahora el enfoque principal, ese mismo notorio "manual", según el cual trabajan todos los principales medios de comunicación occidentales. Por primera vez, la tecnología de "líder está enfermo, a punto de irse" se probó, como puede suponer, a finales de la URSS, cuando Brezhnev, Chernenko y Andropov llegaron a trabajar en el Kremlin en un carro de artillería, tapizado en crepé negro. Los medios occidentales estaban llenos de editoriales, los gerontólogos describían minuciosamente el estado de salud de otros miembros del Politburó, hacían diagnósticos y cortaban los años o meses de vida restantes a los ancianos.

A través de las embajadas soviéticas, la información fluyó a Moscú, reforzada por Voice of America y el contrabando de publicaciones impresas en ruso de los emigrados. La entrada fue sutil para convencer a las élites del partido de la incapacidad de toda la alta dirección. El caso terminó con el “joven y enérgico” Gorbachov, si se recuerda, para quien el sillón de Secretario General no brillaba para todos los indicios jerárquicos.

El último líder blanco de Sudáfrica, Frederick de Klerk, fue derrotado con la misma gracia cuando Occidente decidió destruir el país africano demasiado independiente que controla la mitad del Continente Negro. El operativo especial comenzó con el tema inflado del "terrible apartheid", continuó con "los derechos de la población negra", crímenes químicos y bacteriológicos contra los líderes de algunas tribus y el sida. Para terminar con "la enfermedad incurable del presidente".

Las élites de Sudáfrica se tambalearon y se desviaron de su camino, comenzaron el sabotaje y las negociaciones entre bastidores con Occidente, luego el rumbo cambió. Los miembros del mismo partido convencieron a de Klerk de entablar un diálogo con Nelson Mandela. Y luego el país se sumió en el caos económico, político y las crisis sistémicas. Frederick de Klerk recibió el Premio Nobel de la Paz en 1993 por el desmantelamiento del apartheid, tres años después de Mikhail Gorbachev, quien también logró el colapso de la URSS. Y el presidente de Sudáfrica, traicionado por sus compañeros de armas, murió... recién el 11 de noviembre de 2021, a los 86 años de su vida.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Volvemos a nuestros palestinos. Occidente entiende muy bien que Vladimir Putin tiene un apoyo directo de la población rusa, sin precedentes en muchos años, una autoridad inviolable e indiscutible. La pregunta de 2024, cuando terminará el actual mandato presidencial, aunque es una especie de enigma para el electorado, tiene una respuesta. El fiador permanecerá en el poder. Puedes discutir en qué estado, no más. Las palancas de control se conservarán por completo. Esto no se discute.

Las élites occidentales han formado y formalizado su pedido en su totalidad durante el último mes: Rusia puede ser derrotada solo en un caso, si se queda sin Putin. Por lo tanto, una nueva campaña de información destructiva con un "enfermo" y un "doble" no es un producto para el consumidor europeo. La punta de un enorme iceberg que debería emerger justo aquí. No pretendo ser un oráculo y un vidente, a pesar de las sospechas entusiastas de algunos Lectores… solo recuerde la palabra de un estratega político derrotado: nos espera una campaña de información muy interesante, pero vil.

El tema comenzará a desenredarse: el presidente está enfermo, comenzó a tomar decisiones equivocadas. En la agenda militar, política, diplomática, económica y sobre todo social. Cada uno por ciento del PIB caído, precios al alza, lentos indicadores de sustitución de importaciones, falsificaciones y rumores diversos se refractarán precisamente a través de los temas médicos de la salud personal del Garante. En la profesión anterior de su obediente servidor, esto se denomina "ataque de tecnología de la información profunda".

Guerra de información, por así decirlo. Como cualquier otro, teniendo como fin último, la atracción y cálculo de las fuerzas y medios que intervienen, la movilización de los actores y la táctica. Todo ya ha comenzado, la señal principal se envía dentro de Rusia. Apaguen la luz, funcionarios y gente de bien... pronto los asuntos externos e internos irán por otro rumbo, Bolívar (por razones de salud) no saca. Quien apoye con demasiado celo el curso de Putin, déjelo pensar. Este es un tema tan complicado. se realizará una copia de seguridad de otro, "Elecciones 2024", con pistas de largo alcance. Dicen ... el Garante no irá a ellos, espere el nuevo. No tan hostil y de principios hacia Occidente. El manual es viejo, solo cambia los nombres. A veces funcionó (Gorbachov, Milosevic, Saddam Hussein con sus "gemelos"). A veces fracasó por completo, como en el caso del ayatolá Jomeini y la familia In en Corea del Norte. El fracaso de la operación especial del "líder enfermo" en China es muy indicativo.

El predecesor del piloto de hoy Xi Jinping, el hombre bastante vigoroso Hu Jintao, comenzó a ser atacado por los medios occidentales mucho antes de que terminara su gobierno (según la Constitución china, esto debería ser el año 2012). Realmente contaban con un golpe de Estado interno del partido, la llegada al poder para las Olimpiadas de 2008 del funcionario corrupto Chen Liangyu o del Ministro de Seguridad Zhou Yongkang, miembros de la llamada “camarilla de Shanghai”, orientada completamente hacia Occidente y Japón.

Xi Jinping, confiando en los servicios especiales, pudo neutralizar las disputas internas del partido, capturó y encarceló a muchos "occidentales", celebró con éxito los Juegos Olímpicos y mantuvo la sucesión legítima del poder. De modo que, tras su propia elección, es indicativo limpiar China de casi un millón y medio de funcionarios, militares, policías, diplomáticos... que eran muy aficionados a la corrupción occidental y "difundieron rumores de desprestigio sobre la salud de los líderes del PCCh". ."

Fue una de las acusaciones de decenas de miles de convictos, como en el caso del ex ministro de Comercio Bo Xilai. Durante un año y medio, Pilot Si y el Areópago de ancianos de 70 años del Politburó del PCCh han estado bajo el ataque de la propaganda occidental sobre "enfermedades incurables, problemas relacionados con la edad". Teniendo en cuenta la confusión y la vacilación dentro de China, el énfasis está en los líderes del Komsomol, "eficaces y emprendedores". Cantos familiares que el líder del PRC interrumpió con cambios a la Constitución, eliminando restricciones para ejercer el cargo de presidente por más de dos mandatos.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Es decir, la tecnología de "operaciones médicas especiales" es transparente y antigua. No está dirigido a la gente común, sino a los grupos objetivo de las élites gobernantes. Los especialistas del frente psicológico nunca se avergüenzan de que sus "pacientes" a menudo estén en excelente forma, formulen sus pensamientos de manera clara y clara, se desempeñen bien, realicen un trabajo arduo dentro del país, a lo largo de su perímetro, se reúnan activamente con personas y líderes mundiales.

Cuanto más política independiente persiguen, más difícil es su "oncología oculta". Así que… aprovisionémonos de palomitas de maíz, la enfermedad más incurable del mundo será hasta 2024 Vladimir Putin, hasta 2023… Xi Jinping. Nadie le hará caso a Sleepy Joe, que habla y apenas se mueve, a quien hasta el paramédico le hará diagnósticos sin tomarle el pulso. Nuestro Garante se ha vuelto mortal para Occidente, su autoridad incuestionable como líder nacional entre la gente común y el Ejército es doblemente aterradora.

Los políticos occidentales de hoy tienen poca educación, pero conocen firmemente el axioma, tal es la peculiaridad de la cultura política, que en tiempos de crisis, conflictos militares, es el papel del líder la clave para la victoria, la estabilidad y la cohesión de naciones y estados. Noquear a un apoyo, sembrar dudas en el alma de la élite gobernante o del pueblo... considera que ganaste. Este es el propósito de la campaña sobre la salud de Putin y los "gemelos".

¿Hasta qué punto es factible el escenario de los “socios occidentales”? Bastante, debo admitirlo. Por cuarto mes, la gran mayoría de los funcionarios de arriba a abajo demuestran una completa falta de comprensión del nuevo orden mundial que ha llegado. Los tímidos de la columna No. 6 tienen muchas esperanzas: todo se asentará, formará, después de un tiempo volverá a la normalidad. Viajes a Courchevel, sobornos y corrupción desenfrenada, fiestas y las agradables tareas de amueblar una nueva mansión londinense.

Dado que el presidente está enfermo, no hay necesidad de apresurarse con la movilización para cumplir con los deberes propios. Es mejor conducir a escondidas hasta 2024, para descubrir con la esperanza ... Putin dirá "Estoy cansado, me voy". Y será reemplazado por un "gerente efectivo" y pacífico, partidario de los valores occidentales. “La lógica de los gusanos de harina y las cucarachas”, como dijo el presidente sudafricano de Klerk, mencionado en el artículo, sobre sus compañeros de partido. Puedes reírte, estar de acuerdo o negar. Pero funcionó...

*Он такой разный, этот Путин! Сегодня «больной и даже… мёртвый»*


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Parece descabellado, pero posible. A ver, Rusia niega la soberanía de Ucrania, esta carece del escudo de la OTAN y de la capacidad de defensa frente al oso ruso. Para evitar desaparecer conquistada por Rusia o dar viabilidad a lo que dejen los rusos la única forma es hacer una relación de "hecho" con Polonia, de forma que bajo las faldas polacas la nación ucraniana pueda reorganizarse y formarse mediante "hechos diferenciales", "amplia autonomía" e inverión lingüistica y cultural. Por otra parte Polonia tampoco le haría ascos a la unión a sabiendas que en el futuro se podrían secesionar, mientras tanto les da músculo demográfico y su correspondiente peso político en la UE. Y quien sabe, la parte polaca de Ucrania lo mismo le sirve como la chincheta que mantendría en un futuro unidos a los dos estados, puesto que si luego Ucrania se independiza de Polonia podría quedar Leópolis en campo polaco. Menos da una piedra.


----------



## Oso Polar (31 May 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Neil Hauer. Ultimos Tweets
> 
> Respecto a la lentitud en la entrega de armas por parte de Occidente, la semana pasada un policía frustrado de Slovyansk que ha estado luchando en Lyman nos dijo a mí y a @NeilPHauer: *"Cada uno de sus retrasos, cada uno de sus "Es una pena darlo", son nuestras vidas, cientos de vidas cada día."
> 
> ...



A MAMARLA!
Han bombardeo sin misericordia el Donbass desde el 2014 y estaban listos para terminar su labor masacrando a sus vecinos ucranianos del este a más tardar en Marzo 22'.

QUE SE JODAN!
Mantenían en la miseria a millones de personas, jubilados, trabajadores del Donbass, sembrarón el terror en Odessa, Karkov, Kherson, Nikolayev, Zaporiyia, Dnipro y la misma Kiev, golpeando, mutilando e inclusive asesinando a todo el que se declarara pro-ruso.

UCRANIA TIENE LO QUE SE MERECE y que NEIL HAUER se vaya a rogar por dinero a los idiotas que lo patrocinan.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 May 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los aliados llegaron a bombardear Auswitch dejando intactos cámaras y hornos y dañando barracones de prisioneros.



Lo dudo, Auschwitz quedaba fuera del radio de acción de los bombarderos aliados.


----------



## Bocanegra (31 May 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Preparen las cartillas de racionamiento para la Gasolina.
> 
> 
> Hoy, 15:53
> ...



eso lo esperamos todos creo, pero como os imagináis el escenario? como se haría efectivo un racionamiento? a quien? cuando?.... 

bueno, supongo que dejando el combustible en subida libre ya habría racionamiento forzoso


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sin necesidad de desarrollar IA
> 
> Viendo este vídeo hace unos días se me ocurrió pensar en arañas-robot de menor tamaño, silenciosas, con carcasas de arañas (u otros bichejos) reales para dar el pego, manejadas por control remoto a varios km (o con capacidad de dirigirse a unas coordenadas actualizables), equipadas con cámaras nocturnas y con capacidad de depositar o adherir (en caso de vehículos de combate) pequeños receptores para cohetes/misiles/bombas guiadas
> 
> ...



Nanobots. Podrían hacerce mosquitos mecánicos con una recámara de polonio y dejarlos sueltos por Moscú y que entren pos las ventanas abiertas del Kremlin en las calurosas noches de verano, una vez que buscan el objetivo pican como un mosquito normal.


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

Último día de mayo y parece que las cosas se están desmoronando rápidamente para Zelensky.
Tanto que, EEUU, ha perdido el interés ( es lo que pasa cuando se pierde) y ya se preguntan
si van a poder aguantar el ritmo de los combustibles...Mientras los ucros también se preguntan
como quedarán las nuevas fronteras. Así estamos...


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

> Rusia está cambiando el enfoque de la defensa del propio hogar por parte de los ciudadanos
> 
> Los inquilinos tienen ahora derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de entrar en su casa, aunque no vayan acompañados de violencia o amenaza de violencia. Así lo ha aclarado el Pleno del Tribunal Supremo de Rusia en su sentencia de 2012 sobre la aplicación de la legislación sobre defensa necesaria.



No se puede ser más cínico: "_Ucrania tiene derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de los rusos de entrar en su país ..._"


----------



## frangelico (31 May 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> eso lo esperamos todos creo, pero como os imagináis el escenario? como se haría efectivo un racionamiento? a quien? cuando?....
> 
> bueno, supongo que dejando el combustible en subida libre ya habría racionamiento forzoso



Pues para las harinas podría haber también racionamiento. Si se juntan malas cosechas, muchos países no exportando por prudencia, sanciones y guerra, la única manera de mantener la estabilidad social en ciertos países es racionar en Europa para poder vender a precios subsidiados en esos lugares.


----------



## Teuro (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando los ciudadanos europeos empiecen a pasar hambre, veremos a ver donde queda la solidaridad con el pueblo ucraniano, van a ser los apestados de Europa.



Antes reventará por otros lados. Europa produce "casi" lo que consume. Buena parte del mundo no puede decir lo mismo. Se nos está juntando la bomba malthusiana: Superpoblación en crecimiento exponencial, estancamiento cuando no retroceso de recursos naturales.

Será curioso como en el futuro cercano millones de migrantes huyan del hambre en África para intentar llegar a una Europa donde también reinará la escasez. Veremos la "solidaridad" y las "imbecilidad" por no coger al toro por los cuernos cuando debió haberse cogido hace décadas. Nuestro problema: Debimos haber nacido en la postguerra, haber sido langostos y estar ahora gaga o a punto de morir, hubiéramos vivido la mejor época de la humanidad.


----------



## Julc (31 May 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se puede ser más cínico: "_Ucrania tiene derecho a la autodefensa frente a los intentos ilegales de los rusos de entrar en su país ..._"



No es justo que los nacionalistas no puedan matar civiles desarmados. ¿Quién es Rusia para privarles de su deporte favorito?


----------



## piru (31 May 2022)

El actual frente en la bolsa de Sievierodonetsk tiene 100km (línea roja) cuando se elimine esa bolsa, quedará un frente en línea recta de 20km (línea naranja) entre las dos Bilohorivka (una quinta parte) que permitirá una mejor defensa y liberar fuerza para otros frentes.

Midiendo con el Google Earth me sale que todo el frente actual tiene 1.200km, una vez cerrado el Donbass se quedará en 600km. Será el momento de viajar a Odessa.


----------



## Guaguei (31 May 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El hundimiento europeo en una imagen
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075840
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075840



podria pasar por Boris johnson con viruela, tiene cara de conocer oscuros secretos de estado que harian volar a las vacas y que es mejor no contar nunca


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

Desde IntelSlava

_* ❗Rusia y Ucrania estuvieron a punto de llegar a un acuerdo por el que Ucrania
quedaría fuera de los bloques, pero su gestión exterior no permitió que se firmara *_
*- la presidenta del Consejo de la Federación, Matvienko.

Ahora Ucrania tendrá que firmar una rendición*


----------



## mazuste (31 May 2022)

* "Me dirijo una vez más a los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: *
_*no dejéis que los neonazis y los partidarios de Bandera utilicen a vuestros hijos, 
a vuestras mujeres y a vuestros mayores como escudo humano, tomad el asunto 
en vuestras manos", dijo el jefe de Estado ruso en una reunión con los miembros
permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia el viernes. "Parece que ustedes
y yo tendremos más posibilidades de llegar a un acuerdo que con esa banda de 
drogadictos y neonazis que se ha refugiado en Kiev y tiene como rehén a toda *_
*la nación ucraniana"*
Putin, hoy.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 May 2022)

Hace tiempo que Europa es un estercolero de proporciones bíblicas.

La Eurocámara pide incluir a Schröder en la lista negra de la UE por estar a sueldo de empresas rusas

El Parlamento reclama que se sancione “a los políticos que siguen recibiendo dinero” y forman parte de “las principales empresas rusas”













La Eurocámara pide incluir a Schröder en la lista negra de la UE por estar a sueldo de empresas rusas


El Parlamento reclama que se sancione “a los políticos que siguen recibiendo dinero” y forman parte de “las principales empresas rusas”




elpais.com


----------



## Impresionante (31 May 2022)

8 años machacando el Este de tu país y luego pasa lo que pasa.

Soldado ucro


----------



## Trajanillo (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Bueno supongo que complementariamente, y dentro del plan inflacionario, tendrán previsto lo de seguir imprimiendo billetitos de monopoly hasta el infinito. Aunque supongo que esto también deber equivaler a aumentar la deuda.
> 
> No sé imagino que esto de la ingenieria financiera debe ser complicado, y en el sentido de que lo que intentes arreglar `por un lado, acabará, o no taradará, petando por otro.



Y el poder adquisitivo de los ciudadanos? Ese es el problema.


----------



## mirkoxx (31 May 2022)

Información que proviene de Severodonetsk reportan* que las partes norte, este y central de la ciudad han pasado bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y la milicia popular de Lugansk.* La limpieza de los militantes ucranianos se lleva a cabo en el 85% del territorio y manzanas de la cuidad previamente liberadas. Se sabe que las tropas rusas se dirigieron directamente a la central térmica de Severodonetsk, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían huido previamente, después de haber perdido el control de las calles de la ciudad.

*Kadyrov confirma: Se ha completado la limpieza total de Severodonetsk (área residencial), "el enemigo en la ciudad ha sido derrotado". No deberían durar tanto en esta planta industrial como Azovstal*


*War Reporter Poddubny:** La información proviene desde Severodonetsk de que las partes norte, este y central de la ciudad han sido tomadas y actualmente hay combates en la planta industrial (parte occidental).

Canal Ukro sobre Severodonetsk: "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania controlan la zona industrial y se preparan para abandonar completamente la ciudad.“
 *


----------



## quinciri (31 May 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y el poder adquisitivo de los ciudadanos? Ese es el problema.



Pues que se va a quedar muy mermado.

Es lo que tiene, supongo, lo de vivir a crédito, y por encima de nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## crocodile (31 May 2022)

El follayankees otanico YAGO ahora se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre la historia de los tanques, visto que en el frente no se cumple ni una sola de sus predicciones. Jo jo jo , es patético .


----------



## delhierro (31 May 2022)

Parece la comisaria central. Esta todo bastante intacto. De la impresión que se defendieron a las afueras y luego han salido en estampida para la retaguardia. El checheno adelanto el tema , pero estaba bien informado.


----------



## NPI (31 May 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Pues que se va a quedar muy mermado.
> 
> Es lo que tiene, supongo, lo de vivir a crédito, y por encima de nuestras posibilidades.



La PROPAGANDA y la FALSEDAD de


> vivir a crédito, y por encima de nuestras posibilidades.



se la creen los hinteligentes, no te ofendas


----------



## pemebe (31 May 2022)

*Conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania - Alimento para la reflexión (y alivio de las sanciones)*

Por Chris Weafer de Macro-Advisory en Moscú 31 de mayo de 2022

*La prioridad del Kremlin es conseguir el control total de Donbas.* La acción militar y las declaraciones de altos funcionarios rusos sugieren que Moscú está ahora totalmente centrado en obtener el control total de la región de Donbás lo más rápido posible. El destino del Donbás será la parte más difícil de las conversaciones de paz.

*El alto el fuego es posible/probable después de esto*. Los funcionarios de Moscú dicen que es posible/probable un alto el fuego cuando se establezca el control. Dicen que ya no hay intención de ampliar los combates más allá de la región del Donbás.

Jugar la "carta de la comida". *Los funcionarios dicen que Rusia no está atacando el puerto de Odesa para utilizar esta ruta de exportación de alimentos como moneda de cambio cuando se inicien las conversaciones de paz. *Así lo ha confirmado también el presidente Putin. El Presidente Zelenskiy también está impulsando la amenaza de la escasez mundial de alimentos como parte de la presión sobre Estados Unidos y la UE para maximizar la presión sobre Moscú para que ponga fin a los combates e inicie las conversaciones.

La UE acuerda el sexto paquete de sanciones. Los dirigentes de la UE logran alcanzar un compromiso que permitirá la importación de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto de Druzhba (a Eslovaquia, Hungría y Chequia), pero que eliminará progresivamente todas las demás importaciones de petróleo y productos para finales de año. *La pérdida potencial total para Rusia es de 20.000 millones de dólares, pero Moscú tiene ahora seis meses para encontrar compradores alternativos para este petróleo en Asia y África. *En las últimas semanas, *Asia se ha convertido en el mayor comprador de petróleo ruso, con volúmenes enviados que triplican los de febrero. *El sexto paquete de sanciones también prohíbe el comercio con Sberbank (exclusión de SWIFT) y añade más personas a la lista de sanciones de la UE.

El rublo es demasiado fuerte. A principios de la semana pasada, el rublo cotizaba a 55 frente al dólar, antes de que el Banco Central de Rusia tomara medidas para hacerlo retroceder hasta 65. Los ministros de Economía y Hacienda se quejan de la excesiva fortaleza del rublo. El Ministerio de Economía prevé un tipo de cambio a final de año de 77 rublos por dólar.

El Banco Central de Rusia comienza a flexibilizar. Los exportadores tienen ahora 120 días para convertir el 50% de los ingresos en divisas (era el 80% en 3 días) y se espera otra flexibilización. El pasado fin de semana, el "tipo de cambio de la calle" en Moscú era de 71-76 RUB/$.

Primera evidencia de deflación.* RosStat informó de la primera caída de los precios desde agosto de 2021, debido al descenso de los precios de los alimentos, ya que los rusos se decantan por los productos cultivados en el país.*

Paquete de apoyo económico de 125.000 millones de dólares. *El ministro de Finanzas anunció un paquete de apoyo a la economía de 8 billones de rublos para este año.*

El reloj de la morosidad técnica vuelve a correr. El gobierno podrá pagar los compromisos en euros y libras esterlinas, pero ya no los pagos en dólares estadounidenses. Hay un signo de interrogación sobre los pagos realizados antes de la fecha límite del 25 de mayo o de lo contrario; la próxima fecha de pago en dólares es a finales de junio.

Signos de interrogación sobre LNG 2 ... *Los medios de comunicación chinos informan (sin confirmar) de que los proveedores chinos no pueden completar los pedidos de equipos para LNG-2*. Si esto ocurre, el proyecto se paralizará hasta que se suavicen las sanciones o Novatek encuentre un nuevo proveedor.

.... y entrega de rompehielos. Los astilleros coreanos han dejado de suministrar algunos equipos para el programa de rompehielos. Esto retrasará los planes de explotación de la Ruta Marítima Septentrional (NSR) durante 12 meses.

Novy-McDonalds reabrirá sus puertas el Día de Rusia. Los nuevos propietarios de la franquicia de McDonald's afirman que reabrirán el local de la plaza Pushkin el 12 de junio con un nuevo nombre comercial aún no anunciado. El simbolismo es importante, ya que éste fue el primer establecimiento de McDonald's abierto en la Unión Soviética y el 12 de junio es la fiesta nacional del Día de Rusia.

*Los chinos tienen una visión muy positiva de Rusia.* Una amplia encuesta realizada en Rusia muestra que l*a gente tiene una actitud cada vez más positiva hacia Rusia y una actitud cada vez más negativa hacia Estados Unidos.* Esto refleja, sin duda, los mensajes que transmiten los medios de comunicación oficiales del Estado.

PD: 
El proyecto Arctic LNG 2, es clave para los planes de Rusia de aumentar su cuota en el mercado mundial de gas natural licuado (GNL) hasta el 20% en 2035, ampliando su producción anual de GNL hasta los 120-140 millones de toneladas desde los 30 millones actuales.


----------



## Malevich (31 May 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Los yanquis son divinos!, los dejan a los europeos con el marrón y ellos siguen la fiesta sin problemas.



¿Eres uruguayo? Saludos


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La PROPAGANDA y la FALSEDAD de se la creen los hinteligentes, no te ofendas



Si, bueno, imagino que es una aproximación demasiado simple a una realidad muy compleja.

Por ejemplo, cuando decia mas atras, creo que El suave, lo de que hay gente que pueda pensar que con Franco y con la peseta nadie pagaba impuestos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follayankees otanico YAGO ahora se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre la historia de los tanques, visto que en el frente no se cumple ni una sola de sus predicciones. Jo jo jo , es patético .



En el vídeo de hoy ya comienza a hablar de desmoralización y mala logística ucraniana.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien puede explicar por qué siguen comprando tanques?

¿No decían que con los javelin y nlaw los tanques eran ataúdes con oruga?


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

*Ahora que hay tranquilidad en el foro*

Ucrania ha sido el lugar donde Rusia ha dado el puño en la mesa y esta arreglando el mundo para conseguir crear uno nuevo multipolar. La propuesta de la Duma rusa promovida por el partido de Putin, Rusia Unida, de abandonar la Organización Mundial del Comercio no deja lugar a dudas.

En este escenario Rusia hará lo que quiera con Ucrania y no creo que se conforme con el Donbass y Crimea, seguirá hasta que vea que a Europa se le bajen los humos. Ya ha conseguido una divisa fuerte, incluso demasiado para su gusto. Los chinos van a lo suyo y lo suyo no es ser la primera potencia industrial sino el alimentar su población y mejorar su nivel de vida, China esta mirando el espacio aunque aun quede lejos pero los chinos son así, Rusia puede ser un buen compañero. Japón esta bajando velas para intentar unirse al carro sin enfadar a USA, el resto del mundo viendo como Rusia se ríe de Occidente. Muchas instituciones cobraran vida y serán independientes de USA principal líder de las actuales.

La operación especial en Ucrania ha sido el detonante de otra operación mucho mayor. Ucrania será lo que Rusia quiera y le interese, puede tardar un mes, un año o más pues los objetivos solo lo saben los rusos y pueden cambiar según les acerquen a su objetivo principal, un nuevo orden multipolar.

Los rusos son tranquilos pero cuando se enfadan no les pesan los anillos.


----------



## willbeend (1 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> En el vídeo de hoy ya comienza a hablar de desmoralización y mala logística ucraniana.



Seh... la logistica siempre da vidilla a estos estrimers.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trilobite (1 Jun 2022)

¿Que se sabe de la contraofensiva de Jerson?


----------



## ryder87 (1 Jun 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ¿Que se sabe de la contraofensiva de Jerson?



Poco y nada,solo que termino en desastre ukro por lo visto,cadaveres uckros por todos lados.


----------



## ryder87 (1 Jun 2022)

Severonetsk cayo finalmente,los chechenos limpiando oficinas del sbu...


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Turquía dice que lo que bloquea el puerto, son las minas ucranianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ayer vi en RT una entrevista con un politólogo turco y decía que dentro de las élite turcas están hasta los cojones de la EU, a la que ven como una estructura decadente, frente a los BRICS. Así que están descartando seguir tocando a la puerta y prefieren llevarse bien con China y especialmente con su vecino Rusia.

Por ello, la pertenencia de Turquía a la Otan, hoy por hoy, es sólo una forma de chantaje. Es un topo del otro bando al máximo nivel.


----------



## ryder87 (1 Jun 2022)

Que es esa forma rastrera de los ukros de poner los nombres de los servicios publicos en ingles ?...uff que lacayos de mierda!!,asco!!


----------



## HUROGÁN (1 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Que es esa forma rastrera de los ukros de poner los nombres de los servicios publicos en ingles ?...uff que lacayos de mierda!!,asco!!



Es practicidad, si nó como van a saber los (mercenarios... perdón), contratistas exteriores a donde y como dirigirse?
Es la voz e idioma de su amo.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ¿Que se sabe de la contraofensiva de Jerson?



Ha sido un completo éxito.


----------



## Trilobite (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha sido un completo éxito.



¿Éxito en qué sentido? No entiendo.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ¿Éxito en qué sentido? No entiendo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Jun 2022)

Regalito para quien le interese.

Dossier de La Vanguardia sobre la OTAN, recién salido del horno:



Spoiler












15.12 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## raptors (1 Jun 2022)

planta dijo:


> Si Rusia rebaja las importaciones... si no compra al extranjero... ¿para qué quiere vender? un superhábit comercial enorme no sirve para nada si no te puedes gastar esa pasta.




_Jaja_ *comentario de empinado gUSAno....* de los que piensan que europa es el mundo,,,


> https://www.ladobe.com.mx/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/1d88efab-29ac-496c-a275-ce592ffb8160.jpg


----------



## raptors (1 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El problema parece ser que ellos, los soldados, no querían ser los escudos humanos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk






> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha sido un completo éxito.



Recuerdo que en la guerra de Siria se producían éste tipo de batallas de forma recurrente. Avances impactantes con mucha cobertura de Twitter que se desinflaban a las pocas horas.

Todo formaba parte de un plan simple, Rusia dejaba a propósito un punto desprotegido, que las ratas en su sabiduría tomaban cómo error táctico Ruso y querían aprovecharlo. Claramente Rusia les decía "atacame aquí"

Las ratas iban con todo y sufrían enormes pérdidas de hombres y equipos, de los que luego eran incapaces de recuperarse.

En éste caso la línea de frente de kherson está también delimitada por un río, y que casualidad que el único puente que no estaba destruido y seguía operativo para el tránsito de la población local es dónde se produjo la ofensiva ucra. 

Los Rusos sabían de la acumulación de tropas Ucras y sutilmente les dijeron dónde debían atacar. El resultado el esperado, gran cobertura en Twitter, avances rápidos y cuándo estaban justo dónde los rusos querían los fulminaron.

Cómo en Siria no será la primera ni la última vez que veamos éste tipo de ofensivas.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## damnun_infectum (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follayankees otanico YAGO ahora se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre la historia de los tanques, visto que en el frente no se cumple ni una sola de sus predicciones. Jo jo jo , es patético .



Buenos días; yo suelo verlo de vez en cuando. Es buenísimo para dormir la siesta.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

A partir del 1 de junio, las pensiones de los jubilados que no trabajan se incrementarán en un 10 % en Rusia.

Además, los jefes de regiones ya no pueden llamarse "presidentes". El nombre de su cargo será "jefe" o "gobernador".

La edad de compra de armas de caza aumenta de 18 a 21 años.

Se está introduciendo un "pasaporte de aficionados", sin el cual será imposible comprar entradas para una serie de eventos deportivos, cuya lista establecerá el gobierno.


----------



## raptors (1 Jun 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> ¿Éxito en qué sentido? No entiendo.




*Agarra un buen diccionario...* y busca el significado de la palabra _"ironía....."_


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania - Alimento para la reflexión (y alivio de las sanciones)*
> 
> Por Chris Weafer de Macro-Advisory en Moscú 31 de mayo de 2022
> 
> ...



No se quién escribe eso pero la realidad lo desmiente , Rusia ya está en otros territorios aparte de Donbas, Kherson, zonas de Kharkov, Melitopol, Zaporozhye etc


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Jun 2022)

V. Zelensky acepta y declara a Newsmax que diariamente Ucrania pierde +600 soldados entre muertos y heridos. A ese ritmo no creo que puedan reponer la perdidas de personal y material y que esta guerra termina antes de finalizar el año.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Finales de Junio 2022: Yago, el chaval un punto asperger de Cosas Militares, abre cuenta de OnlyFans.

De "experto analista militar" a "creador de contenido".

Los que andan desaparecidos y son bastante peores son Pulido y Triana... sospechoso, MUY sospechoso.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

El embargo sancionatorio de la UE deja deja al margen el petróleo que llega a Hungría, 
y otros países europeos, desde el oleoducto Druzhba. Casi un millón de barriles diarios.
Dice Bloomberg que el coste del embargo viene a ser de 10.000 millones para Moscú. 
Muy lejos de los 270.000 millones de dólares que el gobierno de Rusia estima para las 
exportaciones de energía este año.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Novy-McDonalds  sin complejos


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El embargo sancionatorio de la UE deja deja al margen el petróleo que llega a Hungría,
> y otros países europeos, desde el oleoducto Druzhba. Casi un millón de barriles diarios.
> Dice Bloomberg que el coste del embargo viene a ser de 10.000 millones para Moscú.
> Muy lejos de los 270.000 millones de dólares que el gobierno de Rusia estima para las
> ...



Hungría, República Checa y Eslovaquia


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Finales de Junio 2022: Yago, el chaval un punto asperger de Cosas Militares, abre cuenta de OnlyFans.
> 
> De "experto analista militar" a "creador de contenido".
> 
> Los que andan desaparecidos y son bastante peores son Pulido y Triana... sospechoso, MUY sospechoso.



No sigo al tal Yago, y sólo cuándo lo nombrais aquí lo veo para comprobar tanta polémica con él. Desde mí punto de vista no hace malos análisis, tan sólo difiero en sus conclusiones. 

Putin lo dijo claramente en su discurso, la operación duraría hasta q se cumplieran los objetivos, y cómo operación especial al ser existencial para Rusia sí el conflicto escalaba no dudaría en emplear todos los recursos. Lo dijo el primer día, de forma clara. 

No se porque ahora éste tipo, Yago dice que todo tiene un plazo de tiempo.
Y que sí bien la derrota es posible para Ucrania, lo sería a largo plazo. Pero que eso es una derrota para Rusia porque tenía un plazo de tiempo. Al menos ya admite la derrota Ucra.

En fin dejando de lado sus conclusiones sus videos son una buena forma de seguir el conflicto y estar medianamente informado sí no se dispone de tiempo necesario para seguir la información día a día.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Que dice el pepe Escobar, qué" Mientras que China, ansiosa por evitar las sanciones de EE. UU.
el mayor tiempo posible, se está quedando atrás, sus socios Irán y Rusia, están haciendo el trabajo
preliminar para romper el control financiero global de Occidente."


"Los sancionados: Cómo Irán-Rusia están estableciendo nuevas reglas".


----------



## pgas (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania - Alimento para la reflexión (y alivio de las sanciones)*
> 
> Por Chris Weafer de Macro-Advisory en Moscú 31 de mayo de 2022
> 
> ...




se te ha caído una mierda 








__





About Us | bne IntelliNews


An overview of the senior staff at bne IntelliNews and our product line-up.




www.intellinews.com





oyes, como si fuera banal que el medio sea un engendro de la City


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


>



En el tuister ha sido espectacular....


----------



## alnitak (1 Jun 2022)

rusia informa de 290 muertos ucros ayer...

va a un ritmo medio de 250 muertos dia incluyendo feativos.. cada mes mueren 7000 ucros...

se rumorea que entre prisioneros de azov hay mas de 100 oficiales de la nato pero eata sin confirmar


----------



## Sinjar (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Finales de Junio 2022: Yago, el chaval un punto asperger de Cosas Militares, abre cuenta de OnlyFans.
> 
> De "experto analista militar" a "creador de contenido".
> 
> Los que andan desaparecidos y son bastante peores son Pulido y Triana... sospechoso, MUY sospechoso.



51:08



Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hungría, República Checa y Eslovaquia



El margen ese que han dejado creo que hasta noviembre suena a quite del perdón cuando la guerra acabe (el que sea taurino me entenderá).


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No sigo al tal Yago, y sólo cuándo lo nombrais aquí lo veo para comprobar tanta polémica con él. Desde mí punto de vista no hace malos análisis, tan sólo difiero en sus conclusiones.
> 
> Putin lo dijo claramente en su discurso, la operación duraría hasta q se cumplieran los objetivos, y cómo operación especial al ser existencial para Rusia sí el conflicto escalaba no dudaría en emplear todos los recursos. Lo dijo el primer día, de forma clara.
> 
> ...



Si te interesa, sigue al chino de Singapur, que no hace "análisis" a pesar de ser ex militar, sino que recopila información de ambos bandos, contrastando con varias fuentes, etc, y marca mapas siguiendo esa información, casi sin mas. Muchísimo mas claro (si eres capaz de olvidarte de su acento Chang de mierda, porque los videos están todos en ingles, lógicamente) y te abstraes del bufanderismo y de las pasiones desaforadas de la guerra en Ucrania como e-sport.

El tal Yago es un estudiante de (creo) Derecho, sin formación especifica en temas militares o estratégicos, sin formación o experiencia militar, un caso muy curioso porque en ningún pais "normal" la gente prestaría atención a un tio que no tiene ni formación teórica (académica) ni practica (militar) hablando como experto de una guerra. La todologia tertulio-youtubera es un fenómeno muy español. Aquí se han juntado una serie de factores: guerra en Ucrania + pajillero aficionado a las revistas de tanques que andaba por ahi + el pueblo español como pueblo que necesita ser forofo, de lo que sea y sin mas (el español vive para ser forofo, así como el chino vive para apostar).

Aquí, la basca del Yago: Fundadores

Ojo, porque Revista Ejércitos es formalmente un chiringuito (equipo, "sede", financiación, etc) y cabria la tentación de compararla con el montaje de Yago, pero a estas alturas ya se sabe que detrás hay una estructura propagandística de la OTAN; lo del tal Yago es un club de lectura...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> eso lo esperamos todos creo, pero como os imagináis el escenario? como se haría efectivo un racionamiento? a quien? cuando?....
> 
> bueno, supongo que dejando el combustible en subida libre ya habría racionamiento forzoso



Supongo que ya lo tienen estudiado, la subida libre debe tener un límite ya si no que destruyes el sistema económico establecido.

Evidentemente va a ser legislando coercitivamente y apelando a la ética ecológica.

Las restricciones covidianas de confinamiento les han dado elementos suficientes para calcular límites soportables para la economía y para el adoctrinamiento ciudadano.

Este invierno debería ser otra vuelta de tuerca, ya que es una época de consumo intensivo de energía. Incluso este verano se podría dar ya una estigmatización de los aires acondicionados.....pero eso sí los barcos de turistas por doquier, y sin regular los barcos de transportes de mercancias, esos barcos que consumen cualquier tipo de combustible.

Sobre la gasolina, va a costar, la gente no quiere ir a comprar el pan andando.


----------



## Magick (1 Jun 2022)

Merkel, espejo de Europa:


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



Quesque es lo que haaay    grande el chaval, apostándolo todo a color, joldeando con cojones, como buen oficial tanquista con experiencia en varias campañas.

Mejor si saliese mas a la calle y se dejase de oráculos, que llevar polos con esa tez lechosa no le va a ayudar a vaciar las pelotas. Con 40 palos va a estar calvo, así que lo que no folle ahora no lo va a hacer mas adelante y, al final, sus opiniones sobre la guerra en Ucrania se van a perder en el olvido, diga lo que diga en los videos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

La responsabilidad de los precios récord de la gasolina en Estados Unidos recae en Rusia y su presidente, Vladimir Putin , dijo la secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, durante una sesión informativa el martes 31 de mayo.

“Hablando de los precios actuales de la gasolina, esto es realmente un aumento en el precio debido a Putin. El hecho de que los precios hayan subido un 60% en los últimos meses se debe a la acumulación [de fuerzas]”, dijo, refiriéndose a la operación especial rusa.

Más temprano en el día, los datos de la Asociación Estadounidense del Automóvil (AAA), que monitorea los precios del combustible en el país, mostraron que el costo de la gasolina en las estaciones de servicio de EE. UU. volvió a alcanzar un máximo histórico . Ahora los estadounidenses pagan $4622 por un galón (3785 litros) de gasolina.



Durante las últimas semanas consecutivas, el costo del combustible en los Estados Unidos ha estado creciendo constantemente, actualizando niveles récord. La semana pasada, 20 de mayo, un galón de gasolina costaba $4,593 . El 17 de mayo se informó que el galón de gasolina en Estados Unidos subió a $4.523, y el 16 de mayo a $4.483.

Los estadounidenses criticaron el discurso del nuevo secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca en la red social Twitter

El 19 de mayo, a los estadounidenses no les gustaron las declaraciones de la nueva secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, sobre las causas de la inflación en el país. Declaró "el aumento de precios de Putin" y trató de responsabilizar a Rusia por los problemas económicos de Estados Unidos. Pero no funcionó de manera convincente, y varios usuarios en la Web criticaron los intentos del funcionario de “mentir como Jen Psaki”, la anterior representante oficial de la Casa Blanca.

El 28 de mayo, la columnista de American Thinker, Sandra Friedeman, dijo que el presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden , estaba engañando a los estadounidenses sobre la situación con los altos precios de la gasolina en el país . Señaló la responsabilidad personal del líder estadounidense por el problema de la disponibilidad de combustible en Estados Unidos.

Según ella, los precios del petróleo pueden volverse simplemente exorbitantes. Además, el transporte más costoso del petróleo producido exclusivamente por camiones, y no a través de oleoductos, también afecta negativamente a la economía estadounidense.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Los precios de la ropa de Ralph Lauren Purple Label, culpa de Putin.

Putin, hdlgp miserable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Mira, aquí comienza la respuesta a tu pregunta @Bocanegra 

"

29 mayo 2022 00:02
*No conocemos bien a los magiares: los húngaros prohibieron a los extranjeros comprar gasolina*
¿Qué consigue Budapest con tales medidas?
Ksenia Loginova


A partir del viernes 27 de mayo, en Hungría, solo los vehículos con matrícula húngara podrán repostar a precios reducidos. Los extranjeros también podrán repostar sus coches, pero sólo a precios de mercado "para evitar abusos". Esta declaración fue hecha por el jefe de la Oficina del Primer Ministro de Hungría, Gergely Guyash.

Señaló que ahora en Hungría se puede comprar combustible a los mejores precios de Europa. Esto ha desencadenado un aumento del “turismo de gasolina”, especialmente en las zonas fronterizas, lo que a su vez amenaza el abastecimiento y también “pone en peligro la seguridad energética” del país.

Si esta medida sería contraria a las reglas que rigen el mercado único de la Unión Europea, que prohíbe la discriminación basada en la ciudadanía o el país de residencia, el funcionario no especificó 


El caso es que Budapest congeló los precios de la gasolina y el gasóleo en noviembre del año pasado por un período de tres meses. Posteriormente, las autoridades extendieron esta medida hasta el 1 de julio. El gobierno explicó que tomó tales medidas para contener las consecuencias del aumento de la inflación, que, según las previsiones del Banco Central del país, podría superar próximamente el 10% con respecto al año anterior.
los automóviles de otros países de la UE llegaron a las estaciones de servicio húngaras .

*de gira por gasolina barata*
“ Los eslovacos que vienen a Hungría a rellenar sus depósitos pueden ahorrar hasta 200 HUF (unos 0,52 €) por litro. No es de extrañar que en las fronteras norte y oeste, el "turismo de gasolina" se desplace" , escribe Daily News Hungria.

Según la publicación, los vecinos del lugar se quejan de que más de la mitad de los coches en las gasolineras son extranjeros, y en ocasiones ellos mismos no tienen suficiente gasolina. A veces se les permitía comprar solo 10 litros por día. Entonces, el combustible húngaro cuesta 480 florines, o 1,25 € por litro, mientras que en Austria - 670 florines (1,75 €), en Croacia - 630 florines (1,64 €). Mientras tanto, en Grecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia o Noruega hay que pagar entre 800 y 900 florines (2,09-2,35 €) por litro.


Por lo tanto, los extranjeros están dispuestos a viajar varias decenas de kilómetros para comprar combustible más barato. " En Sopron, los lugareños se han quejado durante meses de que los 'turistas de gasolina' austriacos han hecho que su ciudad sea inhabitable ", informó el periódico.

https://iz.ru/1312946/valerii-voronov/torg-sovmesten-belorussiia-mozhet-narastit-postavki-topliva-v-rossiiu
“Creo que eventualmente tendremos que ajustarnos a los precios de los países vecinos, nos guste o no”, dijo András Toth, dueño de la gasolinera, citando a la publicación.

*contra las sanciones*
Hungría importa alrededor del 60% de su petróleo de Rusia. Budapest ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones que se opone a la introducción del sexto paquete de sanciones contra Moscú y no apoyará una prohibición de las importaciones de petróleo ruso a la Unión Europea, al tiempo que señaló que el país no quiere que el embargo se extienda, en particular, a las importaciones. de crudo a través de oleoductos.

El país enfatizó que, de lo contrario, esto podría dañar la seguridad energética de Hungría. “No se deben tomar sanciones imprudentes, porque las sanciones contra Rusia son equivalentes a una bomba atómica, esto puede llevar al hecho de que no solo no podremos alimentar a nuestra gente, sino que también conseguiremos muchos inmigrantes en la frontera”. Dijo Viktor Orbán


Una posición similar se comparte en Moscú. Así, el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak dijo que, en caso de prohibición, los precios mundiales del petróleo podrían subir a 300 dólares por barril.

Como resultado, el 25 de mayo, las autoridades declararon el estado de emergencia en el país debido a la situación en Ucrania . Según el jefe de Gobierno, de esta forma podrá tomar medidas para proteger al Estado ante la crisis económica que se avecina


https://iz.ru/1312946/valerii-voronov/torg-sovmesten-belorussiia-mozhet-narastit-postavki-topliva-v-rossiiu
- Ahora, para Viktor Orban, desde un punto de vista político, es muy importante mantener los precios de los combustibles. Pero no creo que pueda durar mucho. Primero, tiene vecinos muy nerviosos. En segundo lugar, los propios húngaros se cansarán de la afluencia de automóviles de los países vecinos. Como resultado, hay dos opciones para el desarrollo de los eventos: o los húngaros establecerán fronteras, lo que de hecho significa salir de la Unión Europea, o llegarán a los precios promedio europeos de gasolina. Y para el primer ministro Orban, esto significará problemas dentro del país , - dijo en una entrevista con Izvestia, profesor de la Universidad Estatal Rusa de Petróleo y Gas. A ELLOS. Gubkin Valery Bessel.

Por su parte, Natalya Eremina, Doctora en Ciencias Políticas, profesora de la Universidad de San Petersburgo, señala que los húngaros se han esforzado durante mucho tiempo para que su sector energético sea más independiente y menos dependiente de las convulsiones geopolíticas que se han producido últimamente


— En estos proyectos, destinados a la independencia relativa y la expansión de las oportunidades energéticas, los húngaros confían en Rusia y no en la cooperación con los países de la UE o los estados socios de la Unión Europea, incluidos los Estados Unidos. Los húngaros entienden que la opción más conveniente para recibir recursos energéticos es de Rusia. También es más barato, es petróleo de oleoducto, no licuado, y además, hay más opciones para el desarrollo del país. Es rentable comprar a Rusia, respectivamente, hay un curso pragmático de Budapest , - señaló el politólogo.

Eremina enfatiza que esto, a su vez, afecta el costo de la gasolina en Hungría.

- Este precio es mucho mejor que en otros países de la UE, que ya están en fiebre. Especialmente en aquellos estados que han abandonado el petróleo ruso. En este sentido, la situación en Hungría es más estable. Además, en Budapest se evitan valoraciones inequívocas sobre la situación en Ucrania ”, explicó el especialista.

Las medidas tomadas por las autoridades húngaras tienen como objetivo reducir la salida de combustible del país, dijo Ivan Lizan, jefe de la oficina de análisis del proyecto SONAR-2050, en una entrevista con Izvestia.


- En mi Besarabia natal, en el sur de la región de Odessa, donde es posible traer combustible de Moldavia y Rumania, el diésel cuesta 80 hryvnia (€ 2,61 o 168 rublos) por litro. Los húngaros tienen sus propios pequeños volúmenes de petróleo, pero esta producción es categóricamente insuficiente para satisfacer las necesidades internas. El resto lo proporciona el petróleo ruso que fluye a través del oleoducto Druzhba. En Hungría, hay una refinería: Duna, su capacidad es un poco más de 8 millones de toneladas. A modo de comparación: en Ryazan hay una refinería Rosneft, su capacidad es de 18 millones de toneladas. Debido a Duna y al petróleo del oleoducto Druzhba, Hungría puede cubren casi por completo sus necesidades internas de combustible ”, explicó el politólogo.

El experto agregó que el año pasado Budapest renovó el contrato de gas con Moscú y comenzó a recibir gas sin pasar por Ucrania.

—Los húngaros siguen siendo adecuados en las relaciones con Rusia. Por ejemplo, no les molestó el cambio en la fórmula de pago y la transferencia del pago a rublos. Pueden hacer que vivan en el marco de su mercado petrolero en un régimen aislado de la Unión Europea. Y dado que a Orban se le dio la oportunidad de aumentar sus poderes imponiendo el estado de emergencia, los húngaros, en principio, pueden cerrarse a Europa y dotar a su economía de combustibles a precios más bajos. Y esto es competitividad, mayor oportunidad de frenar las subidas de precios y menor descontento social. Orban ha gobernado el país durante un total de 16 años, no le importa la opinión de la UE y, además, Bruselas en sí misma no puede presionar a Budapest. Los húngaros pueden resistir lo suficiente y minimizar el daño a su economía. Por eso imponen restricciones., dice el experto.

iz.ru


----------



## NS 4 (1 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿Y porqué Putin usó al Khodorovsky ese como mensajero y no a alguien mas próximo? ¿ y cómo sabía que Putin no iba a impedir un golpe de estado en Ucrania si lo había tenido en la cárcel?
> 
> No niego que las cosas pasaran realmente así pero esos dos puntos me chirrían un poco



El que Putin lo suelte...ES UN ERROR DE LA MATRIX

El que se le permita inmediatamente viajar a Berlin...ES UN ERROR DE LA MATRIX

El que solo se permita el estallido de la guerra tras Frau Merkel, y la particion consecuente...ES UN ERROR DE LA MATRIX...

Podriamos seguir...pero no son errores...son ordenes en una secuencia de un programa ...asi preconfigurado.


----------



## terro6666 (1 Jun 2022)

Ha pasado algo? En el hilo pro Ukra no para de aparecer chatarra rusa volando y cuerpos orcos descuartizados, ya se ha hecho la bolsa?


----------



## alnitak (1 Jun 2022)

esta prisionero de guerra y le dejan lanzar un canal.de youtube .. para monetizar ?? 

y no se le ve ni una herida por torturaa


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Jun 2022)

Pakistán, tras es el Golpe light, no comprará petróleo ruso rebajado porque EEUU se enfada


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

. 








"Ni el rublo ha caído, ni Rusia las siente": El presidente de Croacia afirma que las sanciones de la UE contra Moscú "no funcionan"


En opinión de Zoran Milanovic, tras la imposición de las restricciones los combustibles rusos "se irán a otro lugar, porque la demanda es grande".




actualidad.rt.com





Presidente de Croacia:
_
"Las sanciones no funcionan. Ni el rublo ha caído, ni Rusia las siente", dijo el mandatario a los periodistas en Zagreb, según el portal N1. "Los ciudadanos europeos pagarán el precio, Putin sonreirá con satisfacción, y ese petróleo y gas se irán a otro lugar, porque la demanda es grande", continuó._


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Jun 2022)

Territorio actualmente ocupado por Rusia.

26 500 km² Donetsk 95% 25.175
26 684 km² Lugansk 58% 15.476
28 461 km² Jerson 100% 28.461
31 415 km² Kharkiv 31% 9.739
27 000 km² Zaporiyia 70% 18.900
27 000 km² Crimea 100% 27.000

Total superficie 6 Regiones, 167.060 km², ya tomados, 124.751 km², que equivale a un 74.67%



Ya tiene bajo su control más territorio que todos estos países, Estados:
Grecia ≈ 131 960 km²
Bulgaria ≈ 110 880 km²
Islandia ≈ 103 000 km²
Hungría ≈ 93 030 km²
Portugal ≈ 92 100 km²
Azerbaiyán ≈ 86 600 km²
Austria ≈ 83 870 km²
República Checa ≈ 78 870 km²
Serbia ≈ 77 470 km²
Irlanda ≈ 70 270 km²
Georgia ≈ 69 700 km²
Lituania ≈ 65 300 km²
Letonia ≈ 64 590 km²
Croacia ≈ 56 600 km²
Bosnia y Herzegovina ≈ 51 200 km²
Eslovaquia ≈ 49 050 km²
Estonia ≈ 45 230 km²
Dinamarca ≈ 43 100 km²
Países Bajos ≈ 41 870 km²
Suiza ≈ 41 280 km² 

En tres meses se a comido a Grecia y Albania en lo equivalente a paises en Europa....menos mal que van perdiendo si llegan a ganar no se lo que hubiera pasado.


----------



## Artedi (1 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> está gestandose un sentimiento en Ucrania anti Zelensky, cualquier día el que pierde el asiento es él



Empieza el runrún, es cierto.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que dice el pepe Escobar, qué" Mientras que China, ansiosa por evitar las sanciones de EE. UU.
> el mayor tiempo posible, se está quedando atrás, sus socios Irán y Rusia, están haciendo el trabajo
> preliminar para romper el control financiero global de Occidente."
> 
> ...



Si el difícil equilibrio de las sanciones rusas, cubanas e iraníes no es estuviera a punto de dar al traste, si no lo ha dado ya, con las economías de los sancionadores, ¿no veríamos más sanciones en China, en Turquía etc.?

Rusia ha salido respondón y ha dado unas cuantas ideas inquietantes de lo peligroso que es abrir el melón de las sanciones. Unos pocos países más pueden tirar sutilmente la cuerda con la garantía de que, por el momento, va a resistir.

¿Turquía quizás en otro tiempo hubiese estado más contenido?


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No sigo al tal Yago, y sólo cuándo lo nombrais aquí lo veo para comprobar tanta polémica con él. Desde mí punto de vista no hace malos análisis, tan sólo difiero en sus conclusiones.
> 
> Putin lo dijo claramente en su discurso, la operación duraría hasta q se cumplieran los objetivos, y cómo operación especial al ser existencial para Rusia sí el conflicto escalaba no dudaría en emplear todos los recursos. Lo dijo el primer día, de forma clara.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto también ya hace años algunos videos suyos y realmente el chico patina en el análisis estratégico y sobre todo en la economía donde se ve que se pierde y tiene que traer ideas de otros que a veces simplemente expresa mal. Mejor en lo táctico y cuando se queda en o militar. En todo caso y por algún motivo los últimos análisis que le ví eran bastante sesgados y por ejemplo el anunciar la derrota de Rusia en Donbass porque ha pasado mucho tiempo es como decir que los aliados no ganarón la II gm porque necesitaron 5 años. El tiempo puede ser un factor para analizar si una estrategía o tactica funciono más o menos bien pero no deja de ser solamente un factor más.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

«La ciudad ya está perdida»


A medida que avanza la batalla por Donbass en general y la lucha por Severodonetsk y Lisichansk en particular, las quejas ucranianas sobre el desequilibrio de fuerzas se hacen más presentes. Ocho a…




slavyangrad.es











«La ciudad ya está perdida»


01/06/2022


A medida que avanza la batalla por Donbass en general y la lucha por Severodonetsk y Lisichansk en particular, las quejas ucranianas sobre el desequilibrio de fuerzas se hacen más presentes. Ocho años de preparación de un ejército del que se han jactado tanto Poroshenko, que definió a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como el ejército más fuerte de Europa, como Zelensky, la falta de armamento se ha convertido en lo más repetido en la prensa y en las declaraciones ucranianas. Sin abandonar la idea de una segura victoria ucraniana, soldados, oficiales y políticos explotan las actuales dificultades en el frente para exigir más armas: los soldados a sus superiores y los oficiales y políticos a sus socios extranjeros.

Sin embargo, el desequilibrio de fuerzas no se debe a la falta de armamento del Ejército Ucraniano sino a que esta guerra, una guerra de artillería, ha cogido desprevenido al comando ucraniano, acostumbrado a la guerra de trincheras que se ha vivido los últimos ocho años. En este tiempo, Ucrania ha repetido hasta la saciedad que luchaba contra las tropas apoyadas por Rusia o directamente contra Rusia. Es ahora cuando los soldados y el comando ucraniano sienten la diferencia entre luchar contra un ejército escasamente armado y carente de aviación, artillería pesada o misiles de largo alcance y luchar contra el Ejército Ruso. Las consecuencias pueden observarse sobre el terreno con los avances rusos en zonas en las que el frente no se había movido en siete años.


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Un reportaje francés desde las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Severodonetsk.

La ciudad ya está perdida

En exclusiva para la edición francesa: el Ejército Ucraniano está perdiendo en la zona de Severodonetsk.

Situados en las colinas en alto de Lisichansk [de ahí la importancia de la captura de Lisichansk tras Severodonetsk-_Ed_], los soldados del 20º Batallón de la 3ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania descansan tras regresar del frente. Debajo se puede ver el río Seversky Donets, un paso estratégico que es difícil de cruzar y que sirve de barrera natural. Columnas de humo se alzan sobre Severodonetsk. Los soldados ucranianos lo describen como el infierno en la tierra: “Los rusos disparan con mortero 24 horas al día, sin interrupción. Cuando vas a la batalla con tus hombres, después de dos minutos de batalla, ya tienes un montón de heridos que tienes que evacuar. Llegan nuevos y en unos minutos ya no están vivos”.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están luchando en las afueras de la ciudad, que está bajo control del Ejército Ruso. Los soldados ucranianos se retiran a causa del desequilibrio de fuerzas entre los dos bandos. El sargento Roman Ilchenko, de 32 años, explica que “los rusos tienen artillería, blindados y sus fuerzas son cinco o seis veces más grandes”. Enfrentándose a esa potencia, los ucranianos amargamente admiten la debilidad de sus fuerzas.

Volodymyr Jarchuk, de 33 años, un soldado ucraniano del 20º Batallón describe su última misión, en la que tenía el encargo de cubrir la retirada de las tropas aerotransportadas: “Solo teníamos rifles de asalto AK-47, un RPG de 1986, una ametralladora Degtyarev de 1943 y una Maxim de 1933. También tenemos misiles antitanque suecos NLAW, pero la batería no funcionaba. Eso es todo lo que teníamos”. Explica que ninguno de sus hombres había recibido gafas de visión nocturna o incluso binoculares. “Tuvimos que traer de casa modelos que normalmente se usan para cazar”, se queja Jarchuk.

La misión, explica, terminó mal. Tras la retirada de los paracaidistas, los soldados de la 3ª Brigada llegaron al puente sobre el río, pero había sido destruido. Así que los soldados dicen que tuvieron que cruzar andando, luchando contra la corriente. “Nuestro equipamiento es pesado. Así que usamos cuerdas para poder cruzar. Todo esto bajo el fuego de mortero. Nuestra evacuación tuvo éxito. Pero sabiendo que estábamos al otro lado del río, el comando nos acusó de ser desertores. Nos lo pagaron con la prisión. Pero habían sido ellos los que ordenaron abandonar la ciudad”, explica Jarchuk, que añade que sus superiores después negaron que hubieran dado la orden de abandonar Severodonetsk.

El soldado del Ejército Ucraniano Roman Ilchenko explica que tienen una nueva misión: proteger el último puente que conecta Severodonetsk con Lisichansk. Una orden que no tiene sentido para él. “Oficialmente, es para impedir que los rusos avancen. No tiene sentido protegerlo. Los rusos pueden intentar cruzar el río en cualquier otra parte en la que no es profundo. Mis hombres están preparados para la batalla, pero necesitamos equipamiento y artillería. Nuestros soldados no están desmoralizados, quieren luchar. Pero ya no creen en nuestros superiores”, afirma amargamente Ilchenko.

Enfrentándose con esos medios tan escasos a las fuerzas rusas, hay unanimidad: Severodonetsk ya está perdido y hay que responder. Andriy Shevchenko, un soldado de 39 años, cree que si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no refuerzan su artillería, no serán capaces de hacer nada: “No puedes luchar solo con un AK-47. Los rusos nos aplastarán. Nos están bombardeando desde el aire y con mortero y no podemos responder un simples Kalashnikov de asalto o lanzagranadas de corto alcance”.

¿Perderá el Ejército Ucraniano la batalla por Severodonetsk? “La ciudad ya está perdida”, dice con tristeza Shevchenko. En su opinión, si nada cambia, todo Donbass será ruso antes o después.

–RFI​
Según Pasechnik, la RPL controla ya un tercio de Severodonetsk.

Kadyrov habla de la liberación de toda la zona residencial.

El _gauleiter_ de Severodonetsk dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya han tomado la mitad de la ciudad. [El gobernador Gaidai ha llegado a decir en las últimas horas que Rusia controla el 70% de la ciudad]

En resumen, el día de la _reliberación_ de Severodonetsk está cerca.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



Jo jo jo. Brutal el follayankees


----------



## vettonio (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha sido un completo éxito.



Te ha faltado decir para quién.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

. Biden anuncia que EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania "sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados", pero sin buscar "una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia"


----------



## Octubrista (1 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pakistán, tras es el Golpe light, no comprará petróleo ruso rebajado porque EEUU se enfada



Bueno, inflación y hambre, a ver lo que aguanta la sociedad pakistaní.


----------



## vettonio (1 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Regalito para quien le interese.
> 
> Dossier de La Vanguardia sobre la OTAN, recién salido del horno:
> 
> ...



Es como las paellas que venden en las Ramblas: precocinada a kilómetros y servida recalentada en el bulevar. Me olvidaba de los conservantes y colorantes. Aditivos, vaya.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro que se sale del guión, y sólo ha necesitado pensar por sí mismo.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Biden anuncia que EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania "sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados", pero sin buscar "una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia"



Yo creo que Rusia terminará respondiendo de alguna forma, porque la debilidad que está mostrando ante el puteo de USA es extrema.


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Empieza el runrún, es cierto.



Le han dado tanta coba sin haber hecho nada relevante ni especial que es evidente que solamente puede ser un patán bien pagado de otros intereses que no son los de su pueblo ... Los mismos que le encumbran son los que le usan.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Si te interesa, sigue al chino de Singapur, que no hace "análisis" a pesar de ser ex militar, sino que recopila información de ambos bandos, contrastando con varias fuentes, etc, y marca mapas siguiendo esa información, casi sin mas. Muchísimo mas claro (si eres capaz de olvidarte de su acento Chang de mierda, porque los videos están todos en ingles, lógicamente) y te abstraes del bufanderismo y de las pasiones desaforadas de la guerra en Ucrania como e-sport.
> 
> El tal Yago es un estudiante de (creo) Derecho, sin formación especifica en temas militares o estratégicos, sin formación o experiencia militar, un caso muy curioso porque en ningún pais "normal" la gente prestaría atención a un tio que no tiene ni formación teórica (académica) ni practica (militar) hablando como experto de una guerra. La todologia tertulio-youtubera es un fenómeno muy español. Aquí se han juntado una serie de factores: guerra en Ucrania + pajillero aficionado a las revistas de tanques que andaba por ahi + el pueblo español como pueblo que necesita ser forofo, de lo que sea y sin mas (el español vive para ser forofo, así como el chino vive para apostar).
> 
> ...



Pues lo que ha pasado es que había un nicho de negocio y este ha profesionalizado lo que otros (con conocimientos) hacían porque si. Estos vive de la Wikipedia y de lo que se encuentra en la red. Se les nota faltos de saber.

Los que seguimos los conflictos desde hace muchos años sabemos que en las redes este tema lo movían 4 y lo hacían porque sabían y les gustaba. El Cierzo, el David CG y 2 más.

Claro que vieron que había negocio porque como tertuliano te puedes sacar unos cuartos y lo más importante es que podías darte a conocer que como total la gente no sabe ni papa se la vas a colar.

Y aquí les tenemos, a este, a los del orden mundial y demás listos que se han sabido mover y sacar pastiche del tema.

Los únicos que hacen un trabajo medio parcial son los de descifra la guerra y desde que se reunieron con el gobierno cada vez menos.


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Biden anuncia que EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania "sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados", pero sin buscar "una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia"



Es que parece de coña, te mando armas para que maten a tus soldados pero no mucho ... El mundo ya es una broma pesada.


----------



## vettonio (1 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El margen ese que han dejado creo que hasta noviembre suena a quite del perdón cuando la guerra acabe (el que sea taurino me entenderá).



Y los taurinos "curristas" mås.

Que no lo soy, pero lo cortés no quita...


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y los taurinos "curristas" mås.
> 
> Que no lo soy, pero lo cortés no quita...


----------



## alnitak (1 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Territorio actualmente ocupado por Rusia.
> 
> 26 500 km² Donetsk 95% 25.175
> 26 684 km² Lugansk 58% 15.476
> ...




muy buen analisis y no olvidemso uqe para la federacion rusa esas zonas son claves, salidas al mar, puertos acerias , grano..ç

rusia tiene que pillar tb odessa, alli la poblacion es prorrusa y si la toma nunca volvera a ucrania o a una polonia ocn esteroides

por cierto se va confirmando la enfermedad de putin en moscu.. pero tb se confirma uqe si putin cae el aparato que viene despues es mucho mas duro y no dudarian en atacar con todo


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Territorio actualmente ocupado por Rusia.
> 
> 26 500 km² Donetsk 95% 25.175
> 26 684 km² Lugansk 58% 15.476
> ...



sin acritud, pero el oblast de Lugansk es el que esta casi liberado


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

Gazprom confirma que dejó de suministrar gas a la empresa Orsted para Dinamarca y a Shell Energy Europe para Alemania por no pagar en rublos

La compañía rusa señala que todavía no ha recibido pagos por el gas suministrado en abril.


----------



## Vitaly (1 Jun 2022)

General canadiense *Trevor Jhon Cadieu*, detenido en Mariupol y actualmente en Moscú. Responsable de un laboratorio UAV en Ukrania, en el que trabajaba con virus: Ébola y Nipah. 

Canadian General Trevor Cadieu captured at Azovstal by Russian forces


----------



## chemarin (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follayankees otanico YAGO ahora se dedica a hacer vídeos sobre la historia de los tanques, visto que en el frente no se cumple ni una sola de sus predicciones. Jo jo jo , es patético .



Ese es el "truco" de Occidente, cuando un tema no les interesa no se habla de ello y para las masas no existe.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que parece de coña, te mando armas para que maten a tus soldados pero no mucho ... El mundo ya es una broma pesada.



A mí que no me salpique.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> por cierto se va confirmando la enfermedad de putin en moscu.. pero tb se confirma uqe si putin cae el aparato que viene despues es mucho mas duro y no dudarian en atacar con todo



que le pasa a putin?? yo es que no me creo nada, es todo propaganda inglesa, parece mentira que sufriendo la leyenda negra española nos creamos las mentiras inglesas


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

*Las fuerzas aliadas rusas y de la DPR siguen preparando un caldero para la agrupación ucraniana en Avdiyivka*

El pueblo de Novoselovka-Vtoraya ha sido completamente liberado de la ocupación ucraniana. Las fuerzas de la DPR han tomado el control de una sección de la carretera, cortando finalmente la guarnición de Avdyivka de una de las dos rutas de suministro disponibles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

*El Pentágono admite que cada vez es más difícil mantener la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas*

La secretaria del ejército estadounidense, Christine Wormuth, ha declarado que será difícil mantener la moral de los militares ucranianos en condiciones de constante bombardeo de artillería. Además, Wormuth reconoció que las tropas rusas están avanzando con éxito en Ucrania debido a la concentración en Donbás.

Washington no quiere que el suministro de nuevas armas a Kiev agrave la situación:

"Si hablamos de los temores sobre la unidad en la OTAN, de los temores sobre el apoyo estadounidense a este conflicto, si hay una escalada en él, creo que esta unidad será mucho más difícil de mantener", añadió.

El secretario dijo que Washington no podía "dar por sentada" la unidad de los aliados del Atlántico Norte en el apoyo a Ucrania.

Wurmut señaló que EE.UU., al suministrar activamente armas a Kiev, "ha puesto en cierto riesgo su propia preparación militar"; no se trata ahora de "un nivel de riesgo inaceptable".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

*Decenas de marines se negaron a morir por el régimen de Zelensky*

Los combatientes del 18º Batallón de Marines Separados han grabado un mensaje de vídeo dirigido al público y al régimen de Kiev, en el que afirman que se niegan a luchar contra las tropas rusas. Según los Vsushnikov, la unidad tiene muchas bajas, traición de los comandantes y una moral extremadamente baja de los soldados.

"Los que intentan decir la verdad son llevados a un destino desconocido. En estos cuatro días de ofensiva, no hemos capturado ni un solo asentamiento".

En el llamamiento lamentan la falta de formación adecuada y declaran explícitamente su negativa a defender a Ucrania bajo el gobierno actual. Hay más de uno o dos llamamientos de este tipo en línea, y cada día hay más, lo que indica una descomposición psicológica masiva en las filas de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## chemarin (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi en RT una entrevista con un politólogo turco y decía que dentro de las élite turcas están hasta los cojones de la EU, a la que ven como una estructura decadente, frente a los BRICS. Así que están descartando seguir tocando a la puerta y prefieren llevarse bien con China y especialmente con su vecino Rusia.
> 
> Por ello, la pertenencia de Turquía a la Otan, hoy por hoy, es sólo una forma de chantaje. Es un topo del otro bando al máximo nivel.



No sé yo, los turcos tienen su propia agenda, cosa que aplaudo, pero no son fiables para nadie. Yo no olvidaré nunca como le derribaron a Rusia un avión en la guerra de Siria. Los turcos de momento juegan a dos bandas e intentan sacar provecho de unos y otros.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Territorio actualmente ocupado por Rusia.
> 
> 26 500 km² Donetsk 95% 25.175
> 26 684 km² Lugansk 58% 15.476
> ...



*Luganks está tomado al 95%*
Igual te confundes con Donestk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

El 31 de mayo, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas comenzaron a abandonar Severodonetsk y volaron importantes instalaciones en el territorio de la planta de Azot. El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dio la orden de abandonar la margen izquierda del Seversky Donets, lo que podría ser el inicio de una retirada estratégica en el Donbass. Así lo anunció en su próximo video el periodista y bloguero Yuri Podolyaka

Las mismas acciones de la parte ucraniana se observan en el área de Svyatogorsk. Las unidades rusas ocupan asentamientos en la margen izquierda del Seversky Donets, mientras que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solicitaron permiso a Kyiv para retirarse.

Las tropas ucranianas se están preparando para intensos combates, ni siquiera por Lisichansk, sino por Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.

- dijo el experto.

Los comandantes ucranianos creen que ya no es posible mantener la cabeza de puente y en los próximos días se cerrará el cerco.

Al mismo tiempo, los rusos no van a dejar de bloquear al enemigo en el área de Lisichansk. Buscan tomar la línea de defensa de Seversk - Soledar - Bakhmut para crear las condiciones previas para el cerco de la agrupación Slavic-Kramatorsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

La lucha activa también continúa en el área de Avdiivka (al norte de Donetsk). La milicia popular de la RPD destruyó un importante puesto de control de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en esta región y continúan las operaciones ofensivas.

Mientras tanto, la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kherson resultó en un gran número de bajas para el lado ucraniano.

Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en términos de muertos se pueden comparar como 1 a 20 o 1 a 30 en relación con el ejército ruso. Los recursos de Kyiv, que tanto faltan en el Donbass, se queman aquí.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

La publicación alemana Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung ha publicado un mapa de los oleoductos rusos que no están sujetos a las sanciones de la UE

Según el periódico, la refinería de Schwedt, de propiedad rusa, recibirá petróleo hasta finales de 2022. Y eso es el 12% de todo el refinado de petróleo en Alemania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## chemarin (1 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> V. Zelensky acepta y declara a Newsmax que diariamente Ucrania pierde +600 soldados entre muertos y heridos. A ese ritmo no creo que puedan reponer la perdidas de personal y material y que esta guerra termina antes de finalizar el año.



Ayer yo especulaba, basándome en los informes del Ministerio de Defensa y otros, que los ucranianos sufrían alrededor de 300 bajas diarias, @Disidentpeasant me decía que más, y parece que tenía razón, pues bien, con 600 bajas diarias nos vamos a 18.000 bajas mensuales, no creo que puedan aguantar muchos meses más.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

"El embargo de la UE al petróleo ruso, en lugar de perjudicar a Rusia, nos destrozará a todos a un precio de 5 euros el litro... ¿Estás loco?" - ex ministro de Defensa griego Panos Kammenos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Rusia empieza contraofensiva en norte de Jarkov.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Volodin calificó a Biden y Zelensky de inexpertos e irresponsables

El presidente de la Duma Estatal, Viacheslav Volodin, ha comentado las declaraciones del ex secretario de Estado estadounidense Henry Kissinger, durante su intervención en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos, de que Kiev debería entablar negociaciones con Rusia en los próximos dos meses. Kissinger nunca ha sido pro-ruso, pero al mismo tiempo, en comparación con otros políticos, según Volodin, razona de forma más pragmática.

Por eso, en opinión del ponente, el discurso de Kissinger no fue casual: en este momento, la sociedad estadounidense está dividida, a pesar de la activa política antirrusa. La política de Washington en Ucrania recibe cada vez más críticas de los ciudadanos estadounidenses, lo que, según Volodin, es una prueba directa de la falta de experiencia y responsabilidad tanto de Biden como de Zelensky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

¡GRITO DE ESPÍRITU!

Nuestro presidente, por desgracia, se ha retirado efectivamente de los asuntos militares. El vacío de poder que constitucionalmente corresponde al Comandante en Jefe ha sido tomado por facciones rivales de numerosos cuarteles, intrigas y pillos. El cuartel general del Comandante en Jefe, establecido por el presidente, es disfuncional. No existe una coordinación estricta de todos los organismos de seguridad que están vinculados directamente al presidente y que se supone que actúan según un plan único en nombre de la victoria, sino que funcionan según los planes de los altos cargos de la oficina del presidente. Esto, por decirlo suavemente, no es lo mismo. Estamos a la deriva en la guerra, perdiendo cientos de hombres y decenas de kilómetros cuadrados de territorio cada día, simplemente porque la irresponsabilidad general del cuartel general está provocando una confusión masiva en el frente. Y ninguna cantidad de armamento occidental de última generación puede arreglar las deficiencias de la cadena de mando.

*(conocido voluntario ucraniano Yuriy Kasyanov sobre Zelensky)*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## chemarin (1 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia terminará respondiendo de alguna forma, porque la debilidad que está mostrando ante el puteo de USA es extrema.



Si le damos la vuelta a tu argumento, se puede decir que USA terminará respondiendo de alguna forma, porque la debilidad que está mostrando ante el puteo de Rusia es extrema. Esta forma de razonar la encuentro inadecuada, ni a USA ni a Rusia les interesa, de momento, llegar a las manos directamente, de momento se pegan a través de terceros.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Turquía ha acusado a Ucrania de que es el minado de los puertos ucranianos por parte de la Armada ucraniana lo que impide que los buques mercantes que transportan grano salgan de los puertos.
> Turquía también dijo que no se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia bajo ninguna circunstancia.
> Además, Turquía no va a cambiar el régimen de la Convención de Montreux, debido a lo cual ya se han cancelado varios ejercicios de la OTAN en el Mar Negro.
> 
> ...



Turquía no pierde una...

Mi pensamiento:

Quereis CEREALES, pues... Turquía en colaboración con las autoridades rusas sacará esos cereales... y no, no hará nada que enfade a los rusos o sí un poco, pero:

- Y lo mío

Erdogan es así de turco y así de persistente...

No a los suecos o finlandeses; ¿qué se sabe de eso, por cierto?... no a tocar la Convención... no a Ucrania y sus cereales...

Pero:

- Depende de lo suyo...

Qué es lo suyo... pues cada día lo suyo es más y más y más... dado que Europa ha decidido suicidarse, ellos quieren todo lo que puedan sacar del fallecido y si pueden algo más, mientras no se muera... Grecia, Siria, armas... TODO QUE COHONES...

A Turquía le tocó la lotería con Erdogan... le volvió a tocar cuando le negaron la entrada en la UE... le volvió a tocar con el fallido golpe de estado... con el derrivo del avión ruso... con el South Stream... con los S-400... y...y... con Ucrania... con Siria... con la disputa de Qatar y Arabia...

Cualquiera diría que de haber un dios es Turco hoder...

Y ahora la guerra ruso-ucraniana y la posición de la OTAN y la UE... 

A este ritmo acabaremos yendo a rogarle a Erdogan que nos invada...

ES DEMASIADO TODO...


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Continúan los trabajos para restablecer el suministro eléctrico en los territorios liberados de la región de Kharkiv

Este trabajo es especialmente difícil en algunas zonas: los especialistas tienen que reinstalar los soportes de anclaje y despejar los cinturones forestales para poder tirar de los cables sin obstáculos. Es difícil, pero no imposible. En algunas ciudades importantes de la región de Kharkiv, como Kupyansk e Izyum, ya se ha restablecido el suministro eléctrico. Sus subestaciones suministrarán energía a los asentamientos adyacentes. Establecer el suministro de energía en el territorio liberado es una de las tareas prioritarias, por lo que se trabaja a diario.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡GRITO DE ESPÍRITU!
> 
> Nuestro presidente, por desgracia, se ha retirado efectivamente de los asuntos militares. El vacío de poder que constitucionalmente corresponde al Comandante en Jefe ha sido tomado por facciones rivales de numerosos cuarteles, intrigas y pillos. El cuartel general del Comandante en Jefe, establecido por el presidente, es disfuncional. No existe una coordinación estricta de todos los organismos de seguridad que están vinculados directamente al presidente y que se supone que actúan según un plan único en nombre de la victoria, sino que funcionan según los planes de los altos cargos de la oficina del presidente. Esto, por decirlo suavemente, no es lo mismo. Estamos a la deriva en la guerra, perdiendo cientos de hombres y decenas de kilómetros cuadrados de territorio cada día, simplemente porque la irresponsabilidad general del cuartel general está provocando una confusión masiva en el frente. Y ninguna cantidad de armamento occidental de última generación puede arreglar las deficiencias de la cadena de mando.
> 
> ...




Tremendo. Sabias y sensatas palabras de un soldado profesional que se pueden aplicar a todos los órdenes de la vida. El peor enemigo es un jefe que no está preparado para serlo.


----------



## Inkalus (1 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esta prisionero de guerra y le dejan lanzar un canal.de youtube .. para monetizar ??
> 
> y no se le ve ni una herida por torturaa



Imagínate eres un soldado ucro y ves que a este tipo que además es un mercenario lo tienen bien cuidado, alimentado y encima le dejan abrir un canal de youtube . Las ganas de rendirte y no morir despedazado como que aumentan...


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

EE.UU. amenaza a Rusia con que si se anexiona la región de Kherson y la incorpora, EE.UU. impondrá sanciones antirrusas aún más potentes.
¿Más potente aún? 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EE.UU. amenaza a Rusia con que si se anexiona la región de Kherson y la incorpora, EE.UU. impondrá sanciones antirrusas aún más potentes.
> ¿Más potente aún?
> 
> 
> ...



Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Un video de la destrucción de dos tanques ucranianos por disparos de helicópteros rusos de reconocimiento y ataque Ka-52 se subió a las redes sociales. Los encuadres se obtuvieron disparando desde la pantalla del complejo de observación y navegación del helicóptero. 

Además, el bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue golpeado por golpes. Los disparos se realizaron desde una distancia de unos 5 km. Para aumentar el alcance, se lanzaron cohetes no guiados desde un cabeceo hacia arriba (nariz hacia arriba).


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> esto es la crudeza de la guerra ..... t.me/intelslava/29969 recomiendo ver el video
> 
> "Assault on Ukrainian stronghold on the way to the "29th checkpoint" by the forces of the reconnaissance platoon of the 1st motorized rifle battalion of the 4th separate motorized rifle brigade of the NM LPR."
> 
> Asalto a la fortaleza ucraniana en el camino hacia el "puesto de control 29" por parte de las fuerzas del pelotón de reconocimiento del 1.er batallón de fusileros motorizados de la 4.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados separada de la NM LPR.





chemarin dijo:


> Ayer yo especulaba, basándome en los informes del Ministerio de Defensa y otros, que los ucranianos sufrían alrededor de 300 bajas diarias, @Disidentpeasant me decía que más, y parece que tenía razón, pues bien, con 600 bajas diarias nos vamos a 18.000 bajas mensuales, no creo que puedan aguantar muchos meses más.



Y ahora el propio CIALENSKY acaba de admitir que tienen diariamente entre 60-100 muertos y unos 500 heridos con baja...DIARIOS.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EE.UU. amenaza a Rusia con que si se anexiona la región de Kherson y la incorpora, EE.UU. impondrá sanciones antirrusas aún más potentes.
> ¿Más potente aún?
> 
> 
> ...



EE.UU amenaza a Rusia con que si se anexiona la región de Kherson y la incorpora, EE.UU impondrá sanciones antirrusas aún más potentes y obligará a Rusia a suministrarle mucho más petróleo para que se jodan, pasando de ser los novenos proveedores de petróleo de EE.UU en marzo, a la sexta posición de ahora y con las más potentes sanciones les joderá colocándoles en el primer o segundo lugar como proveedores de petróleo.........ha dicho Biden!!.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.



Ay, pobrecito él.....


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Imagínate eres un soldado ucro y ves que a este tipo que además es un mercenario lo tienen bien cuidado, alimentado y encima le dejan abrir un canal de youtube . Las ganas de rendirte y no morir despedazado como que aumentan...



Claro...para abrir un canal en YouTube, solo puedes hacerlo mediante supercomputadoras de última generación....


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



100 Gracias !!!!!! 

Esta es la parte donde se le vió lo que pensaba . No se corta un pelo y es totalmente imprudente categorizando de derrota lo q está ocurriendo.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Y ahora el propio CIALENSKY acaba de admitir que tienen diariamente entre 60-100 muertos y unos 500 heridos con baja...DIARIOS.



Supongo que camufla las rendiciones y capturados dentro de esos heridos.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La gente sigue sin entender que el problema no es que te suban el recibo del gas y la electricidad y que bueno te tengas que "apretar el cinturón" renunciar a alguna cenita fuera de casa, alguna escapadita de puente a Viena, etc
> 
> Para empezar hay gente que no se puede permitir pagar más, así de simple pero aún así ese no es el mayor problema
> 
> ...



Sí, pero no...

La economía es compleja y tiene sus derivas... 

El caso del tractor... pongamos que es tal como lo indicas.

En ese caso, el viejo tractor que se iba a cambiar y no se hace, REQUERIRÁ reparaciones de mayor calado, mecanicos, piezas, etc, haciendo que en realidad lo que ibas a invertir en el nuevo acabe en economía más local y por tanto tu balanza de pagos mejore, aún cuando había empeorado dado la caída de ingresos del turismo. ¿Acaba la cosa aquí?.

No. En realidad tu país recibía cantidades grandes de cebada de diversos lugares y dada la bajada de tu moneda, junto con la subida del precio de la energía AHORA producir en lugares lejanos ya no es RENTABLE y por tanto el PRODUCTOR LOCAL, que no ha cambiado de tractor, puede vender a un coste razonable en origen y a las empresas cerveceras que produzcan en lugares cercanos... ¿acaba aquí la cosa?

NO. La reducción de demanda en el sector turístico va a suponer una AMPLIA reducción en los ingresos de propietarios de ladrillo, ya sean hoteles o pisos, lo cual supone de modo inmediato que tendrán que suplir renta y lo harán con la población local o alquiler residencial en lugar de turístico. La oferta se dinamizará y los precios se reducirán fuertemente, lo que PERMITIRA la apertura de negocios dada la reducción del valor de locales...

Esto son ventajas y a la par llevan aparejados inconvenientes...

No es todo tan simple...

El problema del aumento INDISCRIMINADO de la energía es el motivo de ese aumento... y esto sí que no tiene fácil solución... el aumento de ese precio viene determinado sobre todo por un aumento de deuda indiscriminado por parte de la UE, que esto es lo trágico y ADEMAS de un AUTOATAQUE a su credibilidad, lo que SUPONE en realidad un aumento de su prima de riesgo, más temprano que tarde... ello, llevaría la economía a escasez de capitales, ALGO EN LO QUE ESPAÑA tiene experiencia más que contrastada... el problema es como eso atacaría a la productividad y a la producción, haciendo que pudiese llegar a ser imposible competir con otros, dado que se precisarían capitales y estos estarían en manos en principio mayormente de esos otros o de terceros que EXIGIRIAN una prima de riesgo lo suficientemente elevada para no poder invertir sencillamente en la mejora de productividad... si eso fuera poco y a mayores se dependería en gran modo de que el mercado internacional mantuviese la globalización para que NUESTRA producción encontrase mercado idóneos y que aceptasen el nivel en el que está nuestra moneda...

Al final de todo esto, lo más trágico es que PASARIAMOS DE DEPENDER de nosotros y nuestra moneda a DEPENDER de terceros y sus políticas tanto financieras como geopolíticas...

Para que se entienda; pasaríamos a ser SUDAMERICA.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.



Dudo mucho que los polacos estén tan rematadamente locos como para atacar Kaliningrado. Eso significa atacar suelo ruso, y la respuesta va a ser con toda seguridad de la máxima contundencia, armas nucleares incluidas, tal como prevee la doctrina de defensa vigente en la Federación Rusa. Polonia quedaría reducida a un patatal en brevísimo tiempo.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.



Eso sería el principio del fin para Europa. 
Media hora despues, estaria siendo bombardeada Varsovia. La guerra total.


----------



## rudeboy (1 Jun 2022)

Se va configurando una línea de frente por el norte a lo largo del río donets, solo el saliente de izum sirve como cabeza de puente para lanzar un ataque sin el riesgo que supone cruzar el río como se demostró en el fracaso que supuso la intentona cerca de severodonets. 
Sin embargo el frente en izum pese a la presión constante ha resultado inamovible desde hace hace un par de meses, tanto por su estrechez como por estar defendido por fuerzas profesionales del ejército ucraniano.
Así pues solo veo un punto donde la debilidad y la geografía favorecen a los rusos para presionar hacia lisianks ,zolote está prácticamente rodeado pero bien defendido por la línea de bunkers, si esta cae tendrían via libre hasta lisianks por el sur evitando el peligroso cruce del donets por lisianks y un flanco de avance bien protegido por el saliente de Popasna.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Oy


vil. dijo:


> Sí, pero no...
> 
> La economía es compleja y tiene sus derivas...
> 
> ...



Y son brutales los efectos de la incertidumbre sobre precios energéticos en la cadena de valor de la construcción
Ahora mismo hay muchas obras paradas por necesidad imperiosa de modificados que contemplen la volatilidad de los precios energéticos, que en la construcción lo son prácticamente todo (los materiales son muy intensivos en energía). Esto, sostenido en el tiempo, conduce a un parón de actividad importante (parece que muchas administraciones están negociando con las constructoras bien moratorias de plazo hasta que los precios se estabilicen -si es que lo hacen-, bien modificados con incidencia en los precios, pero en la promoción inmobiliaria sólo pueden tirar como sea y tratar de repercutir el extracoste en precios, si es que lo logran) con arrastre sobre muchos sectores industriales. Y es gravisimo que encontrándonos en medio de una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria de pronto se disparen los costes de la parte de construcción, eso solo se podría compensar con una fuerte caída de los precios del suelo , algo que va en contra de muchos intereses.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé yo, los turcos tienen su propia agenda, cosa que aplaudo, pero no son fiables para nadie. Yo no olvidaré nunca como le derribaron a Rusia un avión en la guerra de Siria. Los turcos de momento juegan a dos bandas e intentan sacar provecho de unos y otros.



No hay que fiarse de Cerdogan.


----------



## Casino (1 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Territorio actualmente ocupado por Rusia.
> 
> 26 500 km² Donetsk 95% 25.175
> 26 684 km² Lugansk 58% 15.476
> ...





Hay un poco de post en su sesgo.

¿El 74.67% de qué?, de Ucrania no.
Crimea y buena parte del Donbass ya estaban bajo control de la horda antes del 24 de febrero.
Y hace días que no controla el 100% del oblast de Jersón.





GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Cómo estará el ejercito ucro para que la ciudad haya caído en días.
> ¿O es que no habían escudos humanos?



Esta vez no habían.


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Jun 2022)

Desde luego los tarados de los polacos dan miedo. 
....


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> En diciembre de 2013 Jodorovsky llevaba 9 anos en la carcel .
> Iba a salir en libertad en agosto de 2014 , pero se estaba preparando un proceso para aumentar la pena 10 anos mas
> Alemania pidio su liberacion varias veces y Rusia siempre decia que NO ( Era como Navalny )
> Si Rusia liberaba a Jodorovsky , Occidente lo consideraria como un " gesto " de Putin de mejorar las relaciones con Occidente
> ...



Hay cosas de las que dices que podrían comprarse e incluso algunos las pensamos también, más por creer que hay suelo y que tiene todo lógica, que por otra cosa...

Apuntalando tu teoría estaría la velocidad a la que Rusia convirtió a Crimea en propia o la aparición de un ejército de la nada en aquellos momentos, junto con líderes y demás...

Sin embargo hay algo que ataca tu teoría y es muy real: NABUCO y SOUTH STREAM. Y que dió origen a Turk Stream.

Mi opinión en todo esto es que en realidad en Alemania existen dos almas. 

La una es Schoroeder y el North Stream II. Esta visión pretendía en esencia liberar a Alemania de su dependencia de la OTAN y reajustar a la potencia industrial en el nuevo mundo con una profunda reconversión, no sólo económica, sino geopolítica; dando por sentado que en realidad Alemania ya no era vital y el centro geopolítico iba a balancearse a Asia-Pacífico. Estos entendia que Rusia probablemente era un eje que podía ser un alíado adecuado, dado sus temores hacia China... eso también tenía inconvenientes, obligaba a alejarse de la OTAN...

La otra es Merkel y la OTAN. Al igual que los primeros entendieron que la Alemania de industria estaba muerta y por tanto requería una reformulación, pero sin cambiar nada... ¿qué hicieron?: FINANCIARIZAR su economía. Y esto lo puedes ver en cómo han ido convirtiendo la economía productiva alemana en una cloaca y como durante el tiempo de la burbuja ellos estaban metidos en todo berenjenal... ello dió crédito a al CRETINA de MERKEL a la cual Putin trataba como una ZORRA, poco más, aún recuerdo el perro que le puso a comerle los pies a una señora que les tenía PANICO...

HUBIESE sido la peor mandataria de Alemania de no haber sido por este especimen que tienen ahora...

Nabuco se vino abajo, un plan que Alemania produjo y que probablemente en un principio era un punto que los alemanes consideraban IRRENUNCIABLE en un acuerdo de medio-largo plazo con Rusia y ERA LOGICO que así fuese si había un acuerdo de fondo entre rusos y alemanes y ese acuerdo debía pivotar en la confianza... ese GASODUCTO tendría la protección de Rusia y la financiación de las empresas y poderes alemanes...

Lo que demuestra hasta que punto esa ALEMANIA industrial está abandonada y es víctima de la OTANIZACION es la salida del presidente de BASF que casi en susurros tuvo que ADVERTIR que un apagón del gas ruso llevaba a Alemania a la ruína industrial...

Porqué está Alemania hoy en esta tesitura... por algo bien simple; la FINANCIARIZACION de su economía no da para más... y en ese escenario salen gentes sin mínimo sentido económico-real para decir que la solución está en bajar la calefacción... lo que hoy está en juego es la OTAN y quienes de ella viven...









Corte de gas ruso amenazará economía de Alemania


Washington, 1 abr (Prensa Latina) El corte del gas ruso llevaría a Alemania a su crisis económica más catastrófica desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, advirtió hoy un experto citado por la publicación digital estadounidense www.zerohedge.com.




www.prensa-latina.cu





Fue Trump quíen dejó esto bien clarito: "quíen quiera la OTAN que la pague"...

La OTAN ya no es un problema del Tio Sam o de la anglosfera... es un tema de STOLTEMBERG y sus mariachis, gentes como Von der Leyen o Borrel, gentes que ni son economistas, ni les importa... son meras marionetas, bien pagadas qeu dicen sandeces como lo de la calefacción...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡GRITO DE ESPÍRITU!
> 
> Nuestro presidente, por desgracia, se ha retirado efectivamente de los asuntos militares. El vacío de poder que constitucionalmente corresponde al Comandante en Jefe ha sido tomado por facciones rivales de numerosos cuarteles, intrigas y pillos. El cuartel general del Comandante en Jefe, establecido por el presidente, es disfuncional. No existe una coordinación estricta de todos los organismos de seguridad que están vinculados directamente al presidente y que se supone que actúan según un plan único en nombre de la victoria, sino que funcionan según los planes de los altos cargos de la oficina del presidente. Esto, por decirlo suavemente, no es lo mismo. Estamos a la deriva en la guerra, perdiendo cientos de hombres y decenas de kilómetros cuadrados de territorio cada día, simplemente porque la irresponsabilidad general del cuartel general está provocando una confusión masiva en el frente. Y ninguna cantidad de armamento occidental de última generación puede arreglar las deficiencias de la cadena de mando.
> 
> ...



Se está cociendo poco a poco el asunto.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se quién escribe eso pero la realidad lo desmiente , Rusia ya está en otros territorios aparte de Donbas, Kherson, zonas de Kharkov, Melitopol, Zaporozhye etc



La semana pasada un representante de las Repúblicas dijo que sí el conflicto finalizaba en las fronteras territoriales de ambas Repúblicas el problema seguiría persistiendo, pues sus territorios seguirían siendo atacados. 

En cierta forma indicó que una vez liberados sus territorios la intención era seguir avanzando hasta contar con un margen de seguridad. Imagino éste margen sea el río y llegar a Dnipro. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

NUEVA YORK, 1 de junio. /TASS/. Las bajas diarias de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ascienden a entre 60 y 100 militares muertos y alrededor de 500 heridos, dijo el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir *Zelensky*, en una entrevista con la televisión Newsmax.

*"La situación más difícil está en el este de Ucrania y el sur de Donetsk y Lugansk"*, dijo. "La situación es muy difícil; estamos perdiendo entre 60 y 100 soldados por día muertos en combate y unas 500 personas heridas en combate".

Zelensky afirmó que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban "manteniendo nuestros perímetros defensivos" en el este de Ucrania y "contraatacando y presionando" en la región de Járkov.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Jun 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Se va configurando una línea de frente por el norte a lo largo del río donets, solo el saliente de izum sirve como cabeza de puente para lanzar un ataque sin el riesgo que supone cruzar el río como se demostró en el fracaso que supuso la intentona cerca de severodonets.
> Sin embargo el frente en izum pese a la presión constante ha resultado inamovible desde hace hace un par de meses, tanto por su estrechez como por estar defendido por fuerzas profesionales del ejército ucraniano.
> Así pues solo veo un punto donde la debilidad y la geografía favorecen a los rusos para presionar hacia lisianks ,zolote está prácticamente rodeado pero bien defendido por la línea de bunkers, si esta cae tendrían via libre hasta lisianks por el sur evitando el peligroso cruce del donets por lisianks y un flanco de avance bien protegido por el saliente de Popasna.



Lychiansk será más vulnerable con los rusos controlando el lado este desde Severodonetsk, aunque este el río por medio. Pueden hacer fuego desde allí para respaldar el avance desde el sur


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Jun 2022)

_El jefe de la administración regional dice que Sieverodonetsk está en gran parte bajo control ruso_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Sobre la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Kherson-Nikolaev. En las redes sociales apareció un mensaje de video de los soldados del 18.° Batallón de Infantería de Marina de la 35.° Brigada, estacionados cerca del pueblo. Bereznegovatoe, región de Mykolaiv.

Los soldados afirman que fueron lanzados al ataque como carne de cañón, y las pérdidas ascendieron a casi un centenar de personas en cuatro días en dirección a Bolshoy Artakovo, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían construido previamente un cruce de pontones. El ataque, según los combatientes, no condujo al éxito ni a ninguna adquisición territorial. Piden al alto mando el retiro del resto del batallón, acusando a sus jefes inmediatos de negligencia y desprecio por la vida de sus combatientes.


( Hay video de los militares leyendo el texto)


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

#Russian Army captured brand new NATO weapons and ammunition from the #ukrainian Army, which was sent to #ukraine from western NATO country’s


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

China manda un mensaje a Rusia.

"Rusia estamos con vosotros"


----------



## golden graham (1 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> NUEVA YORK, 1 de junio. /TASS/. Las bajas diarias de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ascienden a entre 60 y 100 militares muertos y alrededor de 500 heridos, dijo el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir *Zelensky*, en una entrevista con la televisión Newsmax.
> 
> *"La situación más difícil está en el este de Ucrania y el sur de Donetsk y Lugansk"*, dijo. "La situación es muy difícil; estamos perdiendo entre 60 y 100 soldados por día muertos en combate y unas 500 personas heridas en combate".
> 
> Zelensky afirmó que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban "manteniendo nuestros perímetros defensivos" en el este de Ucrania y "contraatacando y presionando" en la región de Járkov.



pues Yago dice que esta todo controlado, que es un fracaso de la ofensiva Rusa y que ya estan preparando la gran contraofensiva Ucraniana para llegar hasta Moscu


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Ukraine has arrested the lead engineer of the Antonov aircraft manufacturing company because he supports #Russia. Ukraine inherited many Soviet industries, which it then labeled "Ukrainian" and ran them into the ground.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Si te interesa, sigue al chino de Singapur, que no hace "análisis" a pesar de ser ex militar, sino que recopila información de ambos bandos, contrastando con varias fuentes, etc, y marca mapas siguiendo esa información, casi sin mas. Muchísimo mas claro (si eres capaz de olvidarte de su acento Chang de mierda, porque los videos están todos en ingles, lógicamente) y te abstraes del bufanderismo y de las pasiones desaforadas de la guerra en Ucrania como e-sport.
> 
> El tal Yago es un estudiante de (creo) Derecho, sin formación especifica en temas militares o estratégicos, sin formación o experiencia militar, un caso muy curioso porque en ningún pais "normal" la gente prestaría atención a un tio que no tiene ni formación teórica (académica) ni practica (militar) hablando como experto de una guerra. La todologia tertulio-youtubera es un fenómeno muy español. Aquí se han juntado una serie de factores: guerra en Ucrania + pajillero aficionado a las revistas de tanques que andaba por ahi + el pueblo español como pueblo que necesita ser forofo, de lo que sea y sin mas (el español vive para ser forofo, así como el chino vive para apostar).
> 
> ...



Ya sigo al chino de Singapur, de hecho creo yo fui el primero en éste foro que lo recomendó en los primeros compases del conflicto pues en aquella época había pocas fuentes de información y menos con la metodología del uso de mapas.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Donbas continúa, el ejército ruso pudo registrar importantes éxitos territoriales. Desde el punto de vista del ex general de brigada de la Bundeswehr Klaus Wittmann, las Fuerzas Armadas no están resistiendo lo suficiente, según el canal de televisión alemán Welt, que entrevistó a un militar retirado que explicó cómo Ucrania podría tomar la iniciativa y analizó el papel del gobierno alemán.

Wittmann señaló que la presión de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF está aumentando. Están reuniendo todo lo que tienen para ganar en el Donbass.

No evalúo la moral y la disposición de los soldados rusos mejor que en los últimos meses. Pero hay que ser realista: la potencia de fuego rusa es muy superior a la ucraniana

- él dijo.

Wittmann señaló que en los últimos días los rusos han hecho grandes progresos, más que en todo mayo, ya que el fortalecimiento de la estabilidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no ha ido lo suficientemente lejos. Muchas de las promesas hechas por Alemania a Ucrania no se han cumplido.

Primero, si las decisiones pertinentes se hubieran tomado en marzo, todos los Leopard, Marder, Panzerhaubitzen 2000 (PzH 2000) y Gepard habrían sido reparados y provistos de municiones, y las tripulaciones entrenadas, y estos sistemas de armas muy efectivos ya estaban en Ucrania. . En segundo lugar, si realmente quieres algo, puedes hacer que suceda. Y si no quieres algo, siempre habrá excusas, trabas burocráticas y similares.

señaló.

Wittmann expresó la esperanza de que Ucrania aguantaría, que continuaría recibiendo armas y que tomaría la iniciativa. Hizo hincapié en que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania necesitan armas pesadas, ya que Rusia nunca devolverá las tierras ucranianas tomadas bajo control.

Intentando ahora convencer a los ucranianos de que su primera prioridad es la conclusión de una tregua, creo que esto está mal. Durante las negociaciones perderán territorio, por lo que un alto el fuego sería el camino equivocado.

resumió.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Siempre llama la atención la enorme cantidad de "minorías étnicas" (latinos y negros) que participan del ejército USAno.
> Gentes que sin participar de la institución criminal que interviene impunemente en todo el mundo, no tendrían la más mínima oportunidad de tener su parte del "sueño americano"...



En un documental reciente, entregaban la nacionalidad a unos veinte militares del ejercito norteamericano y mas de la mitad eran haitianos y dominicanos, negras con obesidad morbida o casi, mexicanos y habia un portugues, el unico blanco...

PD- Cualquier extranjero con la carta verde puede alistarse en el ejercito usano.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (1 Jun 2022)

Enlace del singapurense?
Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Más propaganda lanzada en el interior de obuses


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Jun 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Siempre llama la atención la enorme cantidad de "minorías étnicas" (latinos y negros) que participan del ejército USAno.
> Gentes que sin participar de la institución criminal que interviene impunemente en todo el mundo, no tendrían la más mínima oportunidad de tener su parte del "sueño americano"...



A mí también me llamó eso la atención en el vídeo, supongo que son tropas de apoyo logístico -imprescindibles- pero... me ha sorprendido el "bajo nivel" que se ve en la tipa, parece una charo descerebrada cualquiera.
No me la imagino luchando contra rusos en el frente.

Y sí, el porcentaje de blancos no es representativo del porcentaje racial. Las cuotas, para cuándo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Alemania decidió suministrar a Ucrania los sistemas de defensa aérea IRIS-T. Así lo afirmó el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz el miércoles 1 de junio, hablando en el Bundestag.

a negativa a suministrar armas pesadas a Kyiv?
El partido CDU de Merkel quiere socavar la coalición gobernante
Según Scholz, este es el sistema de defensa aérea más moderno que tiene la RFA.

“En las próximas semanas, haremos más entregas de armas. Por ejemplo, el gobierno decidió suministrar sistemas IRIS-T. Este es el sistema de defensa aérea más moderno que tiene la República Federal de Alemania”, dijo el Canciller.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 11:55

Suiza veta la solicitud de Dinamarca de suministrar 20 BMP suizos Pirania a Ucrania - Reuters.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Fuerzas especiales rusas en Krasny Liman. 







T-80BV de la Infantería de Marina de la Flota del Pacífico en la zona del NWO. 







Reservistas de la Milicia Popular de la RPD con trofeos cerca de Svetlodarsk. 








Los cosacos del destacamento "Don" izaron la bandera rusa en la zona gris. Todavía está ondeando allí. Los saboteadores ucranianos pasan, la ven, pero no se arriesgan a quitarla.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La ametralladora Gatling fue la primera arma de fuego de repetición que tuvo éxito, combinando fiabilidad, una alta cadencia de fuego y facilidad de recarga en un solo dispositivo. Fue diseñada por el inventor estadounidense Richard J. Gatling en 1861 y patentada el 9 de mayo de 1862.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

La Secretaria del Ejército de los Estados Unidos, Christine Wormuth, dijo que frente a los continuos bombardeos de artillería, cada vez es más difícil mantener la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además, Wormouth reconoció que las tropas rusas están avanzando con éxito en Ucrania debido al foco de esfuerzos en el Donbass. 

iz.ru


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

vaya vaya


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Jun 2022)

Artículo de Galaxia Militar. 


_"Cuando las fuerzas ucranianas empezaron a desmontar varias piezas de equipo militar ruso capturado o parcialmente destruido, encontraron una fuerte dependencia de microchips extranjeros – especialmente los fabricados en Estados Unidos – según las listas de componentes que la inteligencia ucraniana compartió con The War Zone.

Los chips en cuestión se encontraron dentro de un vehículo blindado recuperado del 9S932-1, un vehículo de puesto de mando de defensa aérea equipado con radar que forma parte del sistema más amplio Barnaul-T, un sistema de defensa aérea Pantsir, un helicóptero de ataque Ka-52 “Alligator” y un misil de crucero Kh-101 (AS-23A Kodiak).

La lista de componentes ofrece una de las informaciones más detalladas hasta la fecha sobre el alcance de dónde obtienen los rusos microchips, semiconductores y otros componentes críticos. Los elementos de esas listas plantean serias dudas sobre la capacidad de Rusia para producir los componentes tecnológicos de los que depende su maquinaria bélica y la capacidad de países como Estados Unidos para mantener esas tecnologías seguras, dice un experto.

En el vehículo del puesto de mando de defensa aérea Barnaul-T, por ejemplo, la inteligencia ucraniana dijo que sus especialistas encontraron ocho microchips de fabricantes estadounidenses como Intel, Micrel, Micron Technology y Atmel Corp. en sus sistemas de comunicaciones.

Los especialistas ucranianos también encontraron cinco chips de fabricación estadounidense -fabricados por AMD, Rochester Electronics, Texas Instruments y Linear Technology- en el radiogoniómetro de un sistema de defensa aérea Pantsir.

En el misil de crucero Kh-101 se encontraron al menos 35 chips de fabricación estadounidense.

Cuando abrieron el sistema electro-óptico torreado del Ka-52 Alligator, los especialistas ucranianos encontraron 22 chips fabricados en Estados Unidos y uno en Corea.

Si bien Estados Unidos y varios otros países instituyeron sanciones después de que Rusia lanzara su invasión total el 24 de febrero que impedían venderles equipos, incluidos los microchips, no hay indicios de que ninguno de los chips de estos activos rusos capturados o destruidos violara ninguna de esas disposiciones. De hecho, algunos de los fabricantes fueron absorbidos previamente por otras empresas.

IDT, por ejemplo, fue comprada por la firma japonesa Renesas en 2019. Micrel fue adquirida por Microchip Technology Incorporated en 2015. Atmel Corp. también fue adquirida por Microchip Technology, en 2016. Cypress Semiconductor Corp. fue adquirida por Infineon Technologies en 2020. Altera fue adquirida por Intel en 2015. Burr-Brown fue adquirida por Texas Instruments en 2000.

El origen de los microchips encontrados en estas armas rusas no está claro. Estos chips no necesariamente tendrían que haber sido obtenidos directamente de los fabricantes. Además, existe un mercado masivo y en gran medida no regulado de chips reciclados, procedentes en gran parte de China, y muchos de ellos parecen ser bastante antiguos.

Los funcionarios de la inteligencia ucraniana que proporcionaron la lista de componentes tampoco pudieron decir de dónde procedían los chips.

Sin embargo, Skip Parish, experto en armas de energía dirigida, guerra electrónica y equipos rojos para la OTAN y el ejército de Estados Unidos, revisó la lista de componentes proporcionada por los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos y dijo que plantea una serie de cuestiones.


Pone de manifiesto, según él, una “total dependencia de la tecnología occidental” en las aplicaciones de “conjuntos de chips integrados en partes de funcionamiento sensibles y clave de los sistemas de armas rusos: puntería, navegación, comunicaciones y ejecución del arma”.

También muestra la “ruptura o inexistencia de los controles de Estados Unidos” en el Reglamento de Tráfico Internacional de Armas, “ambos apoyan las investigaciones cuando se encuentran en armas extranjeras”.

El 11 de mayo, la secretaria de Comercio, Gina Raimondo, dijo en una audiencia en el Senado que las sanciones contra Rusia la estaban obligando a buscar fuentes alternativas de componentes clave.

“Tenemos informes de los ucranianos de que cuando encuentran equipos militares rusos sobre el terreno, están llenos de semiconductores que sacaron de lavavajillas y frigoríficos”, dijo Raimondo, que recientemente se reunió con el primer ministro de Ucrania.

Mientras que los componentes que se encuentran en los electrodomésticos, por ejemplo, son más difíciles de evitar que caigan en manos equivocadas, los funcionarios estadounidenses, dijo Parish, tienen la autoridad para impedir los envíos de esos chips de doble uso si consideran que la aplicación tiene usos militares críticos.

Y, esto pone de relieve y ofrece la necesidad de “un camino claro para detener el éxito de las armas rusas sin estar allí, y “un programa interno de choque para detener los envíos de tecnología” de los aliados de Estados Unidos, Australia, Canadá, Nueva Zelanda y el Reino Unido, conocidos colectivamente como los “Cinco Ojos”.

Aunque Raimondo declaró que Ucrania dijo que los rusos han estado utilizando piezas de aparatos en sus tanques, no es probable que ese sea el caso en los sistemas más delicados expuestos por la inteligencia ucraniana, dijo Parish.

“La óptica en los sistemas de orientación de los helicópteros armados Ka-52 y de los misiles”, dijo, “es lo que más preocupa”.


El editor se puso en contacto con todos los fabricantes de microchips mencionados en esta historia y varios respondieron. La mayoría dijo que ya no hace negocios con Rusia. Muchos dijeron que no saben o no pueden controlar dónde acaban sus chips. Y una empresa negó la afirmación de los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos de que sus chips se encontraban en equipos militares rusos.

Stefanie Cuene, jefa de relaciones públicas de Onsemi, dijo que el chip de su empresa “es un producto básico, no de grado militar y disponible en cualquier lugar en el mercado abierto.”

“Ya veíamos la guerra en Ucrania con gran preocupación”, dijo Gregor Rodehüser, portavoz de Infineon Technologies. “Su mensaje profundiza estas preocupaciones”.

“Aunque no podemos comentar el tema específicamente, Infineon ha implementado las medidas apropiadas para asegurar el cumplimiento de las sanciones”.

Tras el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, dijo, “hemos detenido todos los envíos directos e indirectos a Rusia, Bielorrusia y las respectivas regiones respaldadas por Rusia en Ucrania. Esto incluye también el apoyo técnico”.

Infineon Technologies, dijo Rodehüser, aún no ha “encontrado ninguna evidencia de uso militar de nuestros productos en Rusia. Por lo tanto, examinamos a los clientes y a los mercados que se abastecen de nuestros productos para comprobar que cumplen la normativa legal de exportación.”

Intel dijo que, aunque no puede saber dónde acaban sus chips, ya no hace negocios ni con Rusia ni con Bielorrusia.

“Aunque no siempre sabemos ni podemos controlar los productos que crean nuestros clientes o las aplicaciones que pueden desarrollar los usuarios finales, Intel no apoya ni tolera que nuestros productos se utilicen para violar los derechos humanos”, dijo Penny Bruce, directora de comunicaciones corporativas de Intel."

Howard Altman_


Las armas rusas capturadas están llenas de microchips estadounidenses. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de un registro en la base de la *Cruz Roja en Mariupol* han aparecido en varios medios de comunicación ruso y en internet. Desde TsarGrat TV, enseñan documentos muy comprometedores para la administración de Ucrania cuando el ejército ruso haya *cientos de registros médicos de niños con la designación de sus órganos sanos,* pero extrañamente no se menciona nada sobre niños enfermos o que lo hayan estado.











[Primicia] Terrible hallazgo en la Cruz Roja de Ucrania con el posible tráfico de órganos de niños


Imágenes de un registro en la base de la Cruz Roja en Mariupol han aparecido en varios medios de comunicación




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Suma y sigue


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Músicos













Perretes


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania decidió suministrar a Ucrania los sistemas de defensa aérea IRIS-T. Así lo afirmó el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz el miércoles 1 de junio, hablando en el Bundestag.
> 
> a negativa a suministrar armas pesadas a Kyiv?
> El partido CDU de Merkel quiere socavar la coalición gobernante
> ...



Misiles aire aire iris t??

Para instalarlos donde? En los Mig que les queden?


----------



## Heisenberg92 (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Si te interesa, sigue al chino de Singapur, que no hace "análisis" a pesar de ser ex militar, sino que recopila información de ambos bandos, contrastando con varias fuentes, etc, y marca mapas siguiendo esa información, casi sin mas. Muchísimo mas claro (si eres capaz de olvidarte de su acento Chang de mierda, porque los videos están todos en ingles, lógicamente) y te abstraes del bufanderismo y de las pasiones desaforadas de la guerra en Ucrania como e-sport.
> 
> El tal Yago es un estudiante de (creo) Derecho, sin formación especifica en temas militares o estratégicos, sin formación o experiencia militar, un caso muy curioso porque en ningún pais "normal" la gente prestaría atención a un tio que no tiene ni formación teórica (académica) ni practica (militar) hablando como experto de una guerra. La todologia tertulio-youtubera es un fenómeno muy español. Aquí se han juntado una serie de factores: guerra en Ucrania + pajillero aficionado a las revistas de tanques que andaba por ahi + el pueblo español como pueblo que necesita ser forofo, de lo que sea y sin mas (el español vive para ser forofo, así como el chino vive para apostar).
> 
> ...



Puedes pasar link del chino


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Supongo que camufla las rendiciones y capturados dentro de esos heridos.



Quizá no ....

Quizá camufla que son 150-200 muertos diarios. Heridos el resto hasta 600.

Rendiciones aparte
Deserciones y huidas aparte.

Esa es mi opinión desde luego. Estoy muy seguro que muchos días pasan de 300 muertos diarios .

Es una sangría absoluta porque muchos serán pilotos, tanquistas, artilleros, comunicaciones, drones, ingenieros, zapadores, etc con experiencia y no tendrán recambio para ellos.

El colapso que vaticiné hace una semana se está produciendo y me alegro, no por acertar ( que también ) sino porque acortará la guerra y vidas.

El colapso no es tan precipitado porque están llegando refuerzos de carne de cañón sin preparación ni equipamiento para poder defender la posición.

De hecho lo que más me extraña es la falta de pragmatismo de los militares ucros, si es que deciden algo.
Las mejores unidades que tienen son las que están en Avdeeka, Marynka , etc. Han demostrado , no solo por los búnkeres, que se defienden muy bien. Pero su cometido es muy pobre, bombardear Donetsk Gorlovka ? Van a ser los.últimos de Filipinas hasta que les toquen el hombro por detrás y que les digan " disculpa.pero es que Kiev ya se ha rendido ". Sustituye gran parte de esa unidad por unidades más inexpertas y esa.unidad ( la 25 creo ) te la llevas a Slaviansk a defender.

Mi pronóstico , Lishiansk resistirá un poco más que Sverodonetsk pero no demasiado. La batalla importante y dura será en Slaviansk y Kramatarosk. Para ello los ucros deberán llevar muchas tropas y equipos para resistir . Veremos como se pulverizan los 777 de 155 mm o se capturan en muchos casos. 

Aquí veremos el gran golpe táctico, ofensiva y cerco de Jarkov que caerá mucho más fácil que Mariupol . Y Jarkov sí es pieza de caza mayor.

En el sur se está produciendo una técnica de anzuelo, cruza el río y ven con papi. Tú haces tus vídeos en Tweeter y yo destrozo todo tu equipo mucho más fácil que si estuviera defendiendo Nikolaev.

Cada vez se ve más equipo occidental capturado o destruido. Las aportaciones de occidente no van a ser infinitas...no hay tanto grano que robarles.

Zaporizhia , Odessa y Dnipro ... " calienta que sales"


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Turquía ha acusado a Ucrania de que es el minado de los puertos ucranianos por parte de la Armada ucraniana lo que impide que los buques mercantes que transportan grano salgan de los puertos.
> Turquía también dijo que no se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia bajo ninguna circunstancia.
> Además, Turquía no va a cambiar el régimen de la Convención de Montreux, debido a lo cual ya se han cancelado varios ejercicios de la OTAN en el Mar Negro.
> 
> ...



Es que solo faltaría dejar que entrenar barcos de guerra extranjeros en el Mar Negro. En eso hacen bien mostrándose firmes, el cereal puede salir si las autoridades ucranianas lo permiten y desminan el entorno de Odessa


----------



## Hubardo (1 Jun 2022)

Si quieren que Kherson esté tranquila necesitan Nikopol. Y si quieren odessa es olbigatorio, aunque puede que dejen Odessa como cesión las negociaciones.

Nikopol es pieza clave.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Oy
> 
> 
> Y son brutales los efectos de la incertidumbre sobre precios energéticos en la cadena de valor de la construcción
> Ahora mismo hay muchas obras paradas por necesidad imperiosa de modificados que contemplen la volatilidad de los precios energéticos, que en la construcción lo son prácticamente todo (los materiales son muy intensivos en energía). Esto, sostenido en el tiempo, conduce a un parón de actividad importante (parece que muchas administraciones están negociando con las constructoras bien moratorias de plazo hasta que los precios se estabilicen -si es que lo hacen-, bien modificados con incidencia en los precios, pero en la promoción inmobiliaria sólo pueden tirar como sea y tratar de repercutir el extracoste en precios, si es que lo logran) con arrastre sobre muchos sectores industriales. Y es gravisimo que encontrándonos en medio de una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria de pronto se disparen los costes de la parte de construcción, eso solo se podría compensar con una fuerte caída de los precios del suelo , algo que va en contra de muchos intereses.




Esto tiene que ver más con el cambio de ciclo, que con la variación de los costes... hasta hace apenas unos meses, los materiales tenían un precio muy estable, con lo cual calcular el precio final de una obra era relativamente fácil... ahora con este caos en el precio el cálculo se vuelve IMPOSIBLE, para gentes que estaban acostumbradas específicamente a esos precios estables...

Sé de personas que han dado presupuestos que hoy ni de broma podrán cumplir... y sé de obras paradas en espera o súplica de que bajen esos precios, ya que no las pueden rematar y sin ello ni siquiera pueden cobrar lo hecho... 

Es tremendo y va a ir a peor... es algo que se calla, pero está sucediendo en todo lugar...

De hecho te digo más, hay gente que está dando presupuestos inflados como poco un 20% y a un mes como mucho vista... SURREALISTA...


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Desde luego los tarados de los polacos dan miedo.
> ....



Se miden las cosas por las acciones, no por las palabras...

Los polacos demostraron con lo de los aviones cómo pensaban... 

"Enviamos los aviones a Alemania y que la OTAN se los haga llegar a Ucrania, luego ya hablamos del precio..."

Demasiado trilero es lo que hay...


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Misiles aire aire iris t??
> 
> Para instalarlos donde? En los Mig que les queden?



Hay un Iris-T superficie-aire muy reciente. No sé cuanras unidades tienen (por lo visto entró en servicio este mismo año) , lo hay con varios alcances y también con guía radárica. Europa se está quedando sin tanques, misiles antitanque y ahora también sin antiaéreos.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> vaya vaya



En otro orden.

Hay personaje desaparecido que es @PROBLANCO


----------



## Tails (1 Jun 2022)

Biden prohíbe a Ucrania usar el sistema de misiles para atacar en Rusia


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Nuevo convoy de ayuda humanitaria compuesto por más de 30 camiones con alimentos, medicinas, productos químicos domésticos, un total de 600 toneladas de carga. Se recogieron ayudas en diferentes ciudades de la república, se sumaron emprendedores y voluntarios.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Llevas sacando el mismo ribazo dos meses.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> se los podiamos haber endiñao al cialensky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 carros de combate que ya no nos defenderan de Marruecos !!!.

PD- Degenerados y antiespañoles es lo menos que se les puede llamar.


----------



## McRotor (1 Jun 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Si quieren que Kherson esté tranquila necesitan Nikopol. Y si quieren odessa es olbigatorio, aunque puede que dejen Odessa como cesión las negociaciones.
> 
> Nikopol es pieza clave.




Odessa vuelve a Rusia si o si. Es todo un simbolo que Putin no va soltar pero tampoco va arrasar...

Los ciudadanos de odessa, descendientes incluidos, llevan reclamando los restos de De La Riba muchos años y desde Moscu les dicen una y otra vez que de San Petersburgo no salen... Quizas si vuelven a ser Rusia

Simplemente espera a que se desmorone el ejercito ucro y se rindan.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (1 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 300 carros de combate que ya no nos defenderan de Marruecos !!!.



Cuando hice yo la mili con ellos ya eran viejos así que ...


----------



## Señor X (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



De primeras pensaría que es _fake_, pero al estar en España es posible. Supongo que la parte en donde bombardea a su propia población, y va a las trincheras a comprobar que todo vaya bien (de lo cual hay documentos gráficos), lo habrán omitido convenientemente. Porque eso es de villanos, no de héroes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Una web para comprar merchandising prorruso.






Donbass Devushka


Donbass Devushka



donbassdevushka.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> De primeras pensaría que es _fake_, pero al estar en España es posible. Supongo que la parte en donde bombardea a su propia población, y va a las trincheras a comprobar que todo vaya bien (de lo cual hay documentos gráficos), lo habrán omitido convenientemente. Porque eso es de villanos, no de héroes.



por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!



https://www.fnac.es/a9293246/Andrew-L-Urban-Y-Chris-Mcleod-Zelenski-la-forja-de-un-heroe



_El 24 de febrero de 2022, Rusia inició una operación militar para invadir Ucrania. En pie, erguido firmemente en el camino de los invasores, estaba el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski. Rápidamente las potencias internacionales le brindaron su ayuda para huir del país. «Necesito municiones, no dar un paseo», fue su respuesta.Zelenski se convirtió en poco tiempo en el líder más célebre del mundo. Pero ¿quién es realmente? ¿Cuál es su ideología? ¿Por qué dio el paso a la política? ¿Dónde aprendió sus dotes de mando?_


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Cuando hice yo la mili con ellos ya eran viejos así que ...



Yo se que el primer envio de M-60 que desembarco en Cartagena, procedente de una base americana, en Alemania, era chatarra MOS, se devolvieron y en los siguientes envios se recibieron carros en mejor estado, luego se modernizaron, ahora los sopletean y los venden a peso para chatarra, estamos locos, por viejos que sean, siempre se pueden utilizar como artilleria autopropulsada.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 300 carros de combate que ya no nos defenderan de Marruecos !!!.
> 
> PD- Degenerados y antiespañoles es lo menos que se les puede llamar.



Esos carros no aportan nada más que gastos al Ejercito.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jun 2022)

Los chechenos a su bola, despejando el territorio de nazis con ese tempo tan caucásico…


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

@Heisenberg92 



https://www.youtube.com/c/DefensePoliticsAsia/videos



WARNING: su acento es durillo de aguantar al principio  pero se curra los mapas con un detalle muy poco usual


----------



## McRotor (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la serie de TV la siguen emitiendo? imagino es un exito de audiencia...


----------



## Señor X (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impresionante. En algo tiene razón. Cuando dice en la portada: "y unió al mundo". Sí, para aislar a occidente. Quizás dentro de 100 años se tome este conflicto como el punto culminante de la desconexión. De cómo los europeos, especialmente, y occidente, nos aislamos del resto, porque quisimos, juntando en una unión estratégica a Rusia, China y la India. Puede que hasta nos vean con condescendencia.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @Heisenberg92
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El tipo dice cosas muy interesantes. Por ejemplo, que están reforzando y fortificando Kiev, Se espera una ofensiva sobre Kiev...


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Puedes pasar link del chino



Principalmente hace sus análisis a través de YouTube, pero tiene también página web con el mismo nombre, a veces en la descripción de cada vídeo enlaza un link con los mapas que usa.





__





Cargando…






youtube.com





Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 300 carros de combate que ya no nos defenderan de Marruecos !!!.
> 
> PD- Degenerados y antiespañoles es lo menos que se les puede llamar.




Tranquilo, que debe ser parte de un astuto plan "renove" elaborado por nuestras mejores cabezas pensantes.  

Por cierto, que aunque la razon dice que entraron en servicio en 1992, yo por la foto diría que son de la epoca de la segunda guerra mundial...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

2 clásicos de este subforo:

- "se vienen cositas"

- 

Cuando Netflix saque la serie ("Como los españoles perdieron la guerra en Ucrania"), va a ser un momento crucial en la historia de nuestro gran pais.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

De cómo se mueve el mundo...









China no arranca: montañas de dinero que nadie quiere se acumulan en los bancos del país


Se puede llevar el caballo al río, pero no se le puede obligar a beber. Las autoridades chinas se enfrentan a una ardua batalla para convencer a las empresas y los hogares de que inviertan y consuman mientras que los brotes y los confinamientos aplastan la confianza de los agentes. El banco...



www.eleconomista.es





Esta noticia es de fuerte calado... la caída de demanda podría muy bien provocar un EXCEDENTE notable de materia prima... 

Medio buenas noticias para los países OTAN y sus ciudadanos...

Ahora a esperar que si se produce tal acontecimiento, tampoco deberíamos lanzar las campanas al vuelo, ello no lleve a Arabia Saudí a reducir la producción... no olvidemos que la OPEP+Rusia operan en los últimos tiempos de común acuerdo... 

El tema del gas es BASTANTE más complicado, ya que ahí Rusia tiene el poder de la OPEP sin precisar a nadie... es decir, es casi un monopolio que puede casi fijar precios de manera bastante creible...


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Odessa vuelve a Rusia si o si. Es todo un simbolo que Putin no va soltar pero tampoco va arrasar..



Bueno es otro de los anuncios que hizo Putin al inicio del conflicto. No se porque algunos no prestaron atención a sus palabras.

Putin refirió que sabían quiénes eran los responsables de la barbarie ocurrida en Odessa, que los tenían identificados y que irían por ellos. Claramente si lograsen pillar alguno sería juzgado en Odessa, por lo que indirectamente la ciudad se convierte en objetivo.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi en RT una entrevista con un politólogo turco y decía que dentro de las élite turcas están hasta los cojones de la EU, a la que ven como una estructura decadente, frente a los BRICS. Así que están descartando seguir tocando a la puerta y prefieren llevarse bien con China y especialmente con su vecino Rusia.
> 
> Por ello, la pertenencia de Turquía a la Otan, hoy por hoy, es sólo una forma de chantaje. Es un topo del otro bando al máximo nivel.



A día de hoy, la entrada de Turquía en la UE no beneficia al país, y en eso están de acuerdo tanto los turcos blancos como los turcos negros. Es lo que perciben.

Para los primeros, significaría meter un tijeretazo a los puestos que suelen copar (profesores, jueces y magistrados, militares, funcionarios en general, etc); para los segundos, cerrarles las puertas a Oriente Medio y meterles con calzador una serie de valores en las antípodas del _edep _turco. Para ambas facciones de la sociedad también supone renunciar a las relaciones comerciales con Rusia, Irán, China, Pakistán, Africa... Turquía juega con su posición estratégica, a caballo entre los Balcanes, el Mediterráneo, Oriente Medio, el Cáucaso, Asia Central, Rusia, etc. No van a renunciar a eso.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

*India no renuncia a su "relación especial" con Rusia*
1 de junio de 2022 por Elvio Rotondo en Análisis del mundo


Tras el ataque ruso a Ucrania, India sigue manteniendo una línea equilibrada en la escena internacional. Su postura neutral resurgió con su voto de abstención en la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU contra Rusia en los días posteriores al inicio de la invasión en Ucrania.

Según algunos expertos, *la relación de Nueva Delhi con Moscú es demasiado importante como para ponerla en peligro y es poco probable que se convenza a la India de que adopte una posición diferente.

La opinión pública india ha apoyado en gran medida la neutralidad de India* y los esfuerzos de Nueva Delhi por instar a Rusia y Ucrania a resolver la crisis mediante el diálogo y la diplomacia. No se han producido grandes protestas contra la guerra en el país desde el comienzo de la invasión, y no ha habido muchas voces discordantes.* Para muchos indios, los rusos son percibidos como amigos y Rusia como un viejo aliado.*

La reticencia del gobierno indio a condenar enérgicamente a Rusia parece haber devuelto la atención de Washington al viejo problema de sacar a las fuerzas armadas indias de su dependencia del equipamiento ruso. Según Bloomberg News, el gobierno de EE.UU. estaría considerando un paquete de defensa de 500 millones de dólares para India para financiar la compra de sistemas de armas estadounidenses, pero esto es muy poco comparado con los pedidos de India a Rusia.

*El 85% de las armas, equipos y vehículos de las fuerzas armadas indias son de origen ruso, y hay nuevos pedidos en camino,* según ha confirmado el Instituto Internacional de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo (SIPRI).

Rusia ha representado el 46% de las importaciones militares de India en los últimos cinco años, a pesar de que este país ha realizado menos compras a Rusia en la última década.

Para Nueva Delhi, *la compra de más sistemas de armamento occidentales reduciría la dependencia de Moscú, pero los mayores costes limitarían su capacidad de adquirir nuevos equipos.*


En octubre de 2018, a pesar de la amenaza de sanciones en virtud de las disposiciones de la Ley para Contrarrestar a los Adversarios de Estados Unidos a través de Sanciones (CAATSA, por sus siglas en inglés) de la entonces administración Trump, *la India firmó un acuerdo de aproximadamente 5.500 millones de dólares con Rusia para adquirir cinco unidades de los sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea de largo alcance S-400, mientras que el sistema THAAD -Defensa de Área de Gran Altitud Terminal- de fabricación estadounidense habría costado unas seis veces más).*

El hecho de que India sea un aliado de Washington en la competencia contra China y un miembro de la Quad no parece haber influido en esta decisión.

El equipo de origen ruso que poseen las fuerzas armadas indias incluye aviones de combate, aviones de transporte, helicópteros, barcos, submarinos, tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería, sistemas de cohetes múltiples, cañones y misiles de hombro.

Además, los contratos y proyectos en curso incluyen sistemas de defensa aérea S-400, más cazas Sukhoi-30 y MiG-29, fragatas, tanques T-90, así como la producción conjunta de fusiles de asalto AK-203.

La relación comercial entre Nueva Delhi y Moscú sigue siendo crucial para ambas partes. *India compró a Rusia 13 millones de barriles de crudo con descuento en un mes y medio tras el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.*

India es el mayor importador de armas del mundo y también el mayor comprador de equipos de defensa de Rusia.

La posición de la India en la guerra fue vista con buenos ojos en Moscú y* la India fue excluida de la lista de naciones hostiles de Rusia.

Nueva Delhi, segundo productor mundial de trigo, detuvo recientemente las exportaciones, aparentemente en un intento de controlar los precios internos. La iniciativa conviene a Rusia, que puede contar con un mayor margen de maniobra en las posibles negociaciones con los países sancionadores.*

Por último,* la India es el único miembro de la Cuadrilateral (EE.UU., Japón, Australia e India) que no ha impuesto sanciones a Rusia* y no parece tener intención de comprometer sus intereses nacionales a pesar de las fuertes presiones de EE.UU. y Gran Bretaña en particular


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El "star system" de toda la puta vida en el mundo del espectaculo.

Da igual que todo sea una puta trola, es simple cuestión de marketing el llegar al gran público mayormente ignorante, y necesitado de que lo ilustren en los que puedan ser "verdaderos valores".


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esos carros no aportan nada más que gastos al Ejercito.



Por eso no debió quedar otra que intentar rentabilizarlos como chatarra.
Es que no hay más que ver la foto.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que solo faltaría dejar que entrenar barcos de guerra extranjeros en el Mar Negro. En eso hacen bien mostrándose firmes, el cereal puede salir si las autoridades ucranianas lo permiten y desminan el entorno de Odessa



En que cabeza cabe que un país en guerra permita que entren en los puertos mercantes del rival barcos ... El bloqueo naval y entorpecer el comercio del contrario es la misión principal obvia de las fuerzas navales y ya después si eso lo de proyectar fuerzas y desembarcos y tal. Ahora Occidente se sorprende de que los rusos hagan los que ellos hacen en todas las guerras ...


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Tranquilo, que debe ser parte de un astuto plan "renove" elaborado por nuestras mejores cabezas pensantes.
> 
> Por cierto, que aunque la razon dice que entraron en servicio en 1992, yo por la foto diría que son de la epoca de la segunda guerra mundial...



Ya eran viejos cuando entraron en servicio. Por eso se llaman M(19)60.
Y en USA estuvieron en servicio hasta casi el final de siglo. imaginate en otros paises.


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Biden prohíbe a Ucrania usar el sistema de misiles para atacar en Rusia



Y por la cuenta que le trae a Biden, mas le vale prohibirlo, y comprobar además que se cumple la prohibición.


----------



## Nicors (1 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Eso sería el principio del fin para Europa.
> Media hora despues, estaria siendo bombardeada Varsovia. La guerra total.



¿Le quedan misiles a Rusia?, porque si por aviones me entra la risa.


----------



## Tails (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y por la cuenta que le trae a Biden, mas le vale prohibirlo, y comprobar además que se cumple la prohibición.




Yo creo que la amenaza a Ucrania de dejar de enviar fondos y armas es suficiente para obedecer


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bueno es otro de los anuncios que hizo Putin al inicio del conflicto. No se porque algunos no prestaron atención a sus palabras.
> 
> Putin refirió que sabían quiénes eran los responsables de la barbarie ocurrida en Odessa, que los tenían identificados y que irían por ellos. Claramente si lograsen pillar alguno sería juzgado en Odessa, por lo que indirectamente la ciudad se convierte en objetivo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



En Odessa se va liar parda desde dentro a su tiempo, primero han de prepararse bien y a poder ser con las comunicaciones con Kiev cortadas.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El "star system" de toda la puta vida en el mundo del espectaculo.
> 
> Da igual que todo sea una puta trola, es simple cuestión de marketing el llegar al gran público mayormente ignorante, y necesitado de que lo ilustren en los que puedan ser "verdaderos valores".




Lo verdaderamente importante es que incluyan estas dos obras cumbre de la literatura universal como lectura obligada y materia de examen en los libros de la ESO. De lo contrario, corremos el riesgo de que las generaciones futuras se queden huérfanas del verdadero conocimiento.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El tipo dice cosas muy interesantes. Por ejemplo, que están reforzando y fortificando Kiev, Se espera una ofensiva sobre Kiev...



Si cae todo el montaje defensivo del Donbas, que queda en Ucrania salvo Kiev? Es lógico lo que dice el chino.

Tambien es lógico pensar que después del Donbas los rusos llamen a *Elensky y le pregunten eso de "plata o plomo", porque si solo les queda decidir que hacer con Odesa y Kiev, mientras cohetean con cierta regularidad a la basca de Lvov para que no se relajen demasiado, lo que puede llover sobre Kiev puede ser apoteósico.

Yo si fuese *Elensky estaría mirando todos los días el parte meteorológico de Londres y regiones adyacentes, para saber que ropa llevarme en Julio.

PS: seguro que los leales del foro nos contaran que el movimiento guerrillero que se va a desarrollar en la Ucrania vaciada va a ser una mezcla de Vietcong, guerreros ninja, hombres invisibles y heroes Marvel, pero en campo totalmente abierto, en la planicie, se los pueden follar a placer y con mucha calma. Además, los videos de tropa ucraniana hasta los cojones de todo están saltando en Tiktok desde cuentas ucranianas "regulares" constantemente. Que ser un héroe temerario y sin compasión dándolo todo en Burbuja es una cosa, pero estar arrastrándote por esas tierras ucranianas dejadas de la mano de Dios rezando para que te cojan prisionero con los 4 miembros intactos tiene que ser muy distinto...


----------



## Tails (1 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente importante es que incluyan estas dos obras cumbre de la literatura universal como lectura obligada y materia de examen en los libros de la ESO. De lo contrario, corremos el riesgo de que las generaciones futuras se queden huérfanas del verdadero conocimiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sanchez como resistir en la poltrona pase lo que pase


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Si no ha cambiado nada en las últimas horas, Biden NO ha prohibido el uso de sus misiles. Lo que salía en la noticia es que no tendrían suficiente alcance para llegar a Rusia, por lo que se limitaría su alcance ¿Cuanto? No lo indicaron. Pero hay una enorme diferencia entre limitar alcance y no enviarlos o no permitir su uso. De hecho que se van a enviar parece evidente. Luego, si Rusia usa armas más potentes o atacase un día a EEUU (evidentemente EEUU juega con que Rusia solo haría algo así si se viese totalmente hundida y llegar a esas situaciones parece imposible) a rasgarse las vestiduras cuando ha avisado una y otra vez.

Pero los avisos de Rusia, EEUU los ignora, cada vez dando un pasito más. Más sanciones, sobretodo cada vez armas más potentes....esperando que Ucrania siga debilitando a Europa y a Rusia o a que salte todo por los aires si Rusia se cansa de permitir el envio de armas cada vez más potentes como si EEUU estuviese de lleno en la guerra, pese a que por normativa (la que se han saltado) no podía intervenir.


Edito, más claro agua. Si se van a enviar dichos misiles, pero para usarlos dentro de suelo Ucraniano (si alguno se escapa, dirán como ya ha pasado, que ese ataque no ha sido cosa de Ucrania, que ha sido alguien desconocido....que "extrañamente" tenía armamento que solo tenía Ucrania, pero han sido otros, desconocidos por supuesto). Una cosa es que Biden esté senil, pero que se piense que todos lo están y que se van a tragar estas cosas.....:

"Los misiles que EE.UU, enviará al país del Este no deben servir para atacar a Rusia sino para defender el propio territorio ucraniano.

"Continuaremos proporcionando a Ucrania armamento avanzado, incluidos misiles antitanque Javelin, misiles antiaéreos Stinger, potentes sistemas de artillería y cohetes de precisión", así como "radares, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, helicópteros Mi-17 y municiones", añadió Biden.

Biden destacó que *EE.UU. "no busca una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia*". Pues, "por mucho que no esté de acuerdo con Putin, y encuentre sus acciones un ultraje, *no intentaremos provocar su derrocamiento en Moscú*".

Pero *Washington tampoco "alienta ni permite" que Ucrania ataque más allá de sus fronteras*. "No queremos prolongar la guerra solo para infligir dolor a Rusia", señaló Biden en su tribuna.


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076351



Y que empeño en no quitarse la camiseta militar ni para la foto .... Si es que al final nos vamos a tener que creer que se pasa la vida en el frente .. no??


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Suma y sigue



Zelenski ha reconocido que sus micro-ofensivas cuestan de 60 a 100 bajas por día y 500 heridos...Y Pese a ello actualmente pierden una media 500 metros cada día.



> *Zelenski admite que su Ejército pierde entre 60 y 100 soldados al día*
> El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, reconoce que la situación en la región de Donbás, en el este del país, es “muy difícil” y que mueren “entre 60 y 100 soldados en acción por día y otras 500 personas resultan heridas”.











Últimas noticias de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Zelenski celebra el impacto de las armas enviadas por Occidente


El presidente de Ucrania afirma que están infligiendo “golpes notorios” y grandes bajas a las tropas rusas | Rusia vuelve a atacar la isla de las Serpientes unos días después de abandonar el territorio




elpais.com





*Cada vez está más claro que esta guerra es de EEUU contra Europa.*


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El tipo dice cosas muy interesantes. Por ejemplo, que *están reforzando y fortificando Kiev,* Se espera una ofensiva sobre Kiev...



Pues ya para eso casi mejor que Kiev y alrededores se constituya en republica independiente, que seguro que al menos los gUSAnos reconocen la nueva entidad política, y aún sin referendum ( =porque lo manda Zelensky, y mientras todavia siga vivo )


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

Alan Spence (hablando de Artilleria)

*Occidente se ha comprometido a enviar/enviar alrededor de 400 unidades de un arsenal total de alrededor de 5.000 unidades & no puede realmente permitirse enviar más del 20% de su fuerza total, es decir, 1.000 unidades,* sin reducir severamente su capacidad ofensiva, ya que la mayoría está fuera de producción

*Rusia es principalmente un ejército de artillería que goza de una superioridad de 3:1 sobre el ejército estándar de la OTAN esto se equilibra normalmente en el campo de batalla por el hecho de que los ejércitos de la OTAN se basan en torno a la superioridad masiva en el poder aéreo*
Este no es el caso de Ucrania ya que su fuerza aérea está neutralizada

Los obuses remolcados y autopropulsados ucranianos de antes de la guerra eran sólo unos 200 menos que los de EEUU
Pocos países habrían tenido más que ellos. *Tenían alrededor de 2.300* como comparación Reino Unido tenía 215 Francia tenía 121 Alemania tenía 108 Australia tenía 54 y Canadá tenía 163. Eso antes de suministrar a Ucrania

*La realidad que nadie quiere afrontar es que sin poder aéreo Ucrania está condenada
Esa es la pura y simple verdad*


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania abate a Alexander Kislinsky, el mejor francotirador de Rusia.*
Ucrania ha matado al mejor francotirador de *Rusia*, según han informado varios canales rusos en Telegram. "Eterno recuerdo al guerrero, ha muerto el héroe", afirma uno de los canales. *Alexander Kislinsky* era francotirador de la *22.ª Brigada Spetsnaz del GRU/GU de Rusia* desplegada en *Ucrania*


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si no ha cambiado nada en las últimas horas, Biden NO ha prohibido el uso de sus misiles. Lo que salía en la noticia es que no tendrían suficiente alcance para llegar a Rusia, por lo que se limitaría su alcance ¿Cuanto? No lo indicaron. Pero hay una enorme diferencia entre limitar alcance y no enviarlos o no permitir su uso. De hecho que se van a enviar parece evidente. Luego, si Rusia usa armas más potentes o atacase un día a EEUU (evidentemente EEUU juega con que Rusia solo haría algo así si se viese totalmente hundida y llegar a esas situaciones parece imposible) a rasgarse las vestiduras cuando ha avisado una y otra vez.
> 
> Pero los avisos de Rusia, EEUU los ignora, cada vez dando un pasito más. Más sanciones, sobretodo cada vez armas más potentes....esperando que Ucrania siga debilitando a Europa y a Rusia o a que salte todo por los aires si Rusia se cansa de permitir el envio de armas cada vez más potentes como si EEUU estuviese de lleno en la guerra, pese a que por normativa (la que se han saltado) no podía intervenir.



Como un solo misil de esos caiga en Rusia, se lía fijo.


----------



## Tails (1 Jun 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Biden no proporcionará a Kiev misiles de largo alcance que puedan alcanzar Rusia


Evitar una escalada militar en la guerra en Ucrania. Ese parece ser el objetivo de Estados Unidos que, pese a las peticiones de Zelenski, no va a ent




amp.elmundo.es






Evitar una escalada militar en *la guerra en Ucrania. *Ese parece ser el objetivo de Estados Unidos que, pese a las peticiones de Zelenski, no va a entregarle misiles de largo alcance que puedan alcanzar el territorio de *Rusia*









Rusia advierte a EE UU del riesgo de una “confrontación directa” por el envío de más misiles a Ucrania


El nuevo armamento prometido por Washington dificultará a Moscú consolidar sus posiciones y avanzar




www.google.com






*“He decidido que proporcionaremos a los ucranios sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados que les permitirán atacar con mayor precisión objetivos clave en el campo de batalla de Ucrania”, escribe Biden, que ha cuidado mucho sus palabras. Este mismo lunes, Biden señaló que no facilitaría al Gobierno de Kiev misiles capaces de atacar territorio ruso. El presidente se estaba refiriendo a sistemas con un radio de acción más amplio que los que enviará el Pentágono, de hasta 70 kilómetros, aproximadamente.*


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania se resiste a entregar Severodonetsk pese al avance de las tropas rusas.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas intentan repeler el avance de las tropas rusas en la ciudad de Severodonetsk, el último gran foco de la resistencia de Ucrania en la región de Lugansk junto con la vecina Lisichansk y donde Rusia controla ya la mayor parte de la localidad, según Kiev.

"La mayor parte de Severodonetsk está controlada por los rusos", escribió el gobernador de la región de Lugansk, Serhiy Gaidai, en su cuenta de Telegram al resumir la jornada bélica, al tiempo que añadió, sin embargo, que la ciudad "no está rodeada" aún.

En declaraciones a la cadena británica de televisión Sky News, Gaidai precisó que las fuerzas rusas controlan en torno al 70 % de la urbe y que hay fuertes batallas en la ciudad.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Alan Spence (hablando de Artilleria)
> 
> *Occidente se ha comprometido a enviar/enviar alrededor de 400 unidades de un arsenal total de alrededor de 5.000 unidades & no puede realmente permitirse enviar más del 20% de su fuerza total, es decir, 1.000 unidades,* sin reducir severamente su capacidad ofensiva, ya que la mayoría está fuera de producción
> 
> ...





Se puede decir mas alto, pero no mas claro.

Y como los paises de la UE sigan mandando cacharrería a Ucrania para quedar bien con los americanos, igual hasta Moldovia se decide a invadir la UE. Dudo que queden muchos paises europeos con un arsenal sustancial mínimo después de tanto dispendio y generosidad...


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Se puede decir mas alto, pero no mas claro.
> 
> Y como los paises de la UE sigan mandando cacharrería a Ucrania para quedar bien con los americanos, igual hasta Moldovia se decide a invadir la UE. Dudo que queden muchos paises europeos con un arsenal sustancial mínimo después de tanto dispendio y generosidad...



El Magreb va a conquistar Europa...


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

*Una idea de las fuerzas de artillería ucranianas*

Antes de la guerra
1020 artilleria autopropulsados (SP)
1150 artilleria remolcados
Suministrados por Occidente hasta la fecha
Aproximadamente 80 SP, excepto los de EE.UU., cuyo número se desconoce 
Aproximadamente 150 remolcados
Comparación
Existencias de EE.UU. antes de la guerra
1000 artilleria SP
1340 artilleria remolcados.

*¿Cuanta artilleria ha perdido ucrania para estar tan desesperada pidiendo material pesado?*


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Manual de instrucciones que la OTAN manda a Ucrania en Julio del 2022 (atentos a los colores del equipamiento; Slava Ukraina):


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Yo creo que la amenaza a Ucrania de dejar de enviar fondos y armas es suficiente para obedecer



Sí, mientras que a Zelensky y su camarilla no se les acabe de ir la olla.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

De Pepe Escobar:

_*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE LA EXPOSICIÓN DE ATROCIDADES

Hasta el 50% de la economía de Ukro 404 ha desaparecido.

Las previsiones de pérdida del PIB oscilan entre el 30% y muy probablemente el 50%.

El déficit presupuestario es de al menos 5.000 millones de dólares al mes.

Todo confirmado por el PM de Ukro Denys Shmyhal.

404 está más allá del estatus de estado fallido.

El Ministro de Finanzas Marchenko admite que los ingresos de Ukro se consideran ahora "en un contexto secundario".

La prioridad es "la ayuda internacional en forma de subvenciones y créditos".

Traducción: DOS TERCERAS PARTES de los gastos de Ukro se pagan de facto con "préstamos" y "subvenciones" - de la UE, el FMI, "fondos" variados, etc.

La abrumadora mayoría tendrá que ser repagada. Con intereses.

El Ukro 404 no podrá pagarlo - nunca.

Y esa es una de las razones por las que Occidente quiere hacerse con TODO el trigo de Ukro, por cualquier medio.

Paralelamente, la junta de la UE, indeciblemente incompetente y no elegida, sigue desplumando a los ciudadanos de toda la UE.

Esta última "prohibición" del petróleo ruso significa que será blanqueado -al estilo de la mezcla griega- por la astuta mafia naviera, que lo celebrará profusamente en el territorio de la "oferta que no puedes rechazar".

Rusia mantiene la calma. Necesita el petróleo a sólo 45 dólares el barril para equilibrar su presupuesto.

El petróleo se vende a más de 100 dólares el barril. Rusia puede incluso permitirse un enorme descuento a los clientes asiáticos y del Sur Global, vendiendo a 70 dólares el barril.

El movimiento de judo de Putin logra en ambos frentes: acumulación de capital político a través del Sur Global + "élites" anglo/europeas rabiosas que pagan por ello. No tiene precio.

Y sólo hay que esperar a que el petróleo, el trigo, los fertilizantes, el uranio, todos sigan la estela del gas: paguen en rublos o si no.*_


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De cómo se mueve el mundo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La explicación del artículo es como poco rigurosa y poco creíble.
Razona el artículo que como en China han tomado medidas duras de restricción económica por el tema Covid, eso ha llevado a la aparición de ingentes cantidades de dinero bancario / liquidez.
????
Me lo expliquen?

Ahora resulta que restringiendo la economía, bloqueando producción y exportaciones, el dinero florece en los bancos como nunca......

La explicación es mucho más simple y clásica:
China, incluso con las restricciones temporales, tiene superavit comercial potente.
Ese superavit (ingreso de dinero de fuera dentro de su economía), puede llevar a dos lugares:
.- Revalorización de la moneda propia (caso rublo ruso, pero no yuan chino, que lo han depreciado levemente)
.- Exceso de masa monetaria que debe ser "drenada" y almacenada en algún sitio. Lo clásico que ha hecho China desde hace años es suscribir a mansalva deuda pública norteamericana.

Como a.- (apreciación de la moneda) no sucede, si se verifica que ha aumentado la masa monetaria disponible, y se verifica que China sigue teniendo superavit por cuenta corriente (que lo tiene), lo único que ha podido suceder es que China no ha hecho b.- (suscripción de deuda pública occidental).
Es lo lógico, ya que esos activos financieros, en un escenario de conflicto geopolítico, pueden ser congelados y _de facto_ te desaparecen.

Así que antes de marear con interpretaciones psicologistas acerca de las preferencias mentales del ciudadano o empresario chino, lo suyo es decir las cosas como son:
China ya no se fía de la deuda pública occidental para almacenar sus ingentes superavits comerciales.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Biden anuncia que EEUU enviará más sistemas de misiles avanzados a Ucrania.*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció este martes que Estados Unidos enviará más sistemas de misiles avanzados a Ucrania para lanzar ataques con mayor precisión.

"He decidido que proporcionaremos a los ucranianos sistemas de misiles y municiones más avanzados que les permitirán atacar objetivos clave con mayor precisión en el campo de batalla", escribió Biden en una columna de opinión publicada a última hora en el diario The New York Times.

Un funcionario del Gobierno explicó en una llamada con los medios que Estados Unidos aportará un sistema de misiles de largo alcance como parte de un nuevo paquete de 700 millones de dólares en armas.

Según la fuente, el nuevo envío de armamento incluirá los denominados "High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems" (HIMARS) Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad, que permitirán ataques más precisos de objetivos desde una distancia mayor.

En este sentido, el funcionario precisó que este sistema se utilizará contra los sistemas rusos y que no se emplearán dentro del territorio ruso.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El Magreb va a conquistar Europa...



Si el moro sigue comprando buen material a los americanos, es cuestión de tiempo que se animen a liarla. No me creo la historia esa de que están haciendo un gasto sideral para enfrentarse a Argelia.

Tambien es verdad que los otaneros de Burbuja, con experiencia en combate en Ucrania, montaran una primera linea de defensa y pelearan como leones. Con ese factor no cuenta el moro. Esa sera su perdición.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

La región de Kherson, la RPD y la LPR pueden celebrar un referéndum sobre la reunificación con Rusia a partir de julio — Slutsky.

Así lo afirmó el jefe de la LDPR y miembro de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones con Ucrania @rian_ru.

"Supongo que los territorios liberados realizarán un referéndum más o menos simultáneamente. Sería lógico", dijo.

Slutsky enfatizó que Rusia tiene suficientes recursos para asegurar la inclusión de la RPD, la LPR y la región de Kherson en su composición.


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.



Si los polacos se quieren suicidar, habrá que respetar su decisión.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Las fuerzas nucleares de Rusia realizan "intensas maniobras" de entrenamiento.*
Las fuerzas nucleares de *Rusia *están realizando ejercicios de entrenamiento en la provincia de Ivanovo, al noreste de *Moscú*, informa la agencia de noticias Interfax, que cita al Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Unos 1.000 militares están ejercitándose en intensas maniobras utilizando más de 100 vehículos, incluidos los lanzadores de misiles balísticos intercontinentales Yars, afirma el ministerio citado. Informa Reuters


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Y como los paises de la UE sigan mandando cacharrería a Ucrania para quedar bien con los americanos, igual hasta Moldovia se decide a invadir la UE. Dudo que queden muchos paises europeos con un arsenal sustancial mínimo después de tanto dispendio y generosidad...



No es problema. Noticia de ayer:

*Sánchez promete a la OTAN aumentar el gasto militar*

Todos los paises aumentarán aún más de ese 2% el gasto militar. Países como España aumentarán aun más su deuda ya exagerada, para comprar armas que no necesitan para defender a un país que ni es de la UE. Y gracias a esto EEUU aumentará sus ingresos y sus beneficios aún más. Jugada maestra de EEUU que ve como sus ingresos aumentan con la venta de gas y armas mientras los países Europeos entran en recesión.


----------



## ransomraff (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ya sigo al chino de Singapur, de hecho creo yo fui el primero en éste foro que lo recomendó en los primeros compases del conflicto pues en aquella época había pocas fuentes de información y menos con la metodología del uso de mapas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Puedes poner el enlace a sus mapas??

es este??








Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2022)

Contra esto lucha Rusia, y nosotros deberíamos de hacer igual.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

@mazuste

Tengo mis dudas. Lo comentamos el otro dia. El nivel en el caso ruso esta en los 65-70 napos americanos.

Escobar, cada vez mas cuñao y cada vez escribiendo mas para jolgorio de sus seguidores con tontunas como lo de Ukro 404 y demás trucos tirando a baratos.

Gonzalo Lira y Escobar, como "cuentistas-fabuladores" de un bando, muy bien. Como informadores, ahora mismo, muy poco valor.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Dinamarca vota unirse a la defensa de la UE después de 30 años de excepción.*
En un nuevo efecto dominó de la *guerra de Ucrania*, *Dinamarca *vota este miércoles en referéndum su entrada en la política de defensa de la *Unión Europea*, tras tres décadas de excepción. El sí es el gran favorito entre los 4,3 millones de votantes convocados a las urnas, con más del 65% de intención de voto en el último sondeo publicado el domingo.

Pero se mantiene la cautela por la esperada alta abstención, en un país acostumbrado a decir "_nej_" (no) a los referéndums sobre *Europa*, el último en 2015. "Creo con todo mi corazón que tenemos que votar sí. Cuando tenemos que luchar por la seguridad de *Europa*, tenemos que estar más unidos con nuestros vecinos", ha afirmado la primera ministra *Mette Frederiksen*.

Estado miembro desde 1972, *Dinamarca *se ubicó en el euroescepticismo al rechazar el *Tratado de Maastricht *por un 50,7 % en 1992, algo inaudito en ese momento. Informa Afp


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Rusia es principalmente un ejército de artillería que goza de una superioridad de 3:1 sobre el ejército estándar de la OTAN esto se equilibra normalmente en el campo de batalla por el hecho de que los ejércitos de la OTAN se basan en torno a la superioridad masiva en el poder aéreo*
> Este no es el caso de Ucrania ya que su fuerza aérea está neutralizada



Rusia está cargando sus MLRS con cohetería de corto alcance 100km cuando dispone de cohetería que alcanza los 300km...Curiosamente EEUU también envía a Ucrania artillería de un alcance similar o inferior que difícilmente cambiará el sino de la contienda.

Está claro que esta guerra tiene unas "reglas pactadas" bajo cuerda por las potencias para que se alargue y haya más desgaste en Europa y se lucren las empresas armamentísticas liquidando el stock.

Y mira, España que nunca ha querido hacer un gasto excesivo en Defensa (sobre todo los partidos social-komunistas) ahora está como loco por dedicar pasta en ello porque el populacho tiene la justificación en los Mass Mierda 24/7 Non STOP.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Puedes poner el enlace a sus mapas??
> 
> es este??
> 
> ...



Creo que es esta su página, para ver el mapa en página completa dale a ampliar mapa 









Ukraine - Defense Politics Asia


Ukraine Russo-Ukrainian War over Donetsk & Lugansk TO KEEP THIS UKRAINE COVERAGE GOING: SUBSCRIBE to our YOUTUBE channel (- CLICK HERE -)!!! REPORTS & ANALYSIS STRATEGIC MAP The above is an estimation based on information we are collect from open source intelligence and news reporting. We are...




defensepoliticsasia.com


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No es problema. Noticia de ayer:
> 
> *Sánchez promete a la OTAN aumentar el gasto militar*
> 
> Todos los paises aumentarán aún más de ese 2% el gasto militar. Países como España aumentarán aun más su deuda ya exagerada, para comprar armas que no necesitan para defender a un país que ni es de la UE. Y gracias a esto EEUU aumentará sus ingresos y sus beneficios aún más. Jugada maestra de EEUU que ve como sus ingresos aumentan con la venta de gas y armas mientras los países Europeos entran en recesión.



Antonio ahora esta en plena campaña para que lo nombren secretario general de la OTAN. Es capaz de prometer que va a mandar a Begoño a las trincheras de Kiev como comfort woman...

La realidad es esta (y en España no hay un puto duro, salvo que se decida matar de hambre a jubiletas y a funcis):


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

Ampliando un poco sobre el por que veo necesario o se planea una resistencia organiza pro-rusa en Odessa.

Basta con un núcleo en su interior, el núcleo ha de pasar lo más desapercibido posible.
Infiltración de comandos que instruirán y ayudaran a la resistencia.
Elegir los lugares claves de ataque y los puestos o puntos a tomar.
Con eso logran

Minimizar muertes de civiles, los que se la juegan en la resistencia se la juegan y punto.
Minimizar daños en edificios y estructuras
Impedir o hacer más difícil la toma de escudos humanos.
Prácticamente es la única forma de tomar una ciudad cuando los ciudadanos están a tu favor y minimizar daños y muertes.


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Sanchez como resistir en la poltrona pase lo que pase



Rcuerdo no hace mucho una tertulia televisiva entre varios periodistas valorando cual podría ser la salida de Sanchez respecto a una cuestión concreta. Y salio uno diciendo, como lo oyes, que bueno, que había que tener en cuenta que Sanchez se caracterizaba por tener como principio el no tener principios... Y despues de breve momento de estupefacción de los demás, la tertulia siguió... 

En resumen. como lo de Groucho Marx, ... "Si no les gustan estos principios, tengo otros ...".


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Burbuja va a aupar al chino mapista a la categoría de global influencer


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y por la cuenta que le trae a Biden, mas le vale prohibirlo, y comprobar además que se cumple la prohibición.



Ésto me recuerda a los S300 instalados por Rusia en Siria. No puedes dar amas a tu aliado y pedirles no las usen para determinados objetivos sin tener supervisión sobre ellas.

La única forma que los Usanos tienen de impedir que Kiev ataque territorio profundo Ruso y que el conflicto escale es que ellos controlen directamente el material que proporcionan, a través de los mercenarios y personal asesor que EEUU admite tener en Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi en RT una entrevista con un politólogo turco y decía que dentro de las élite turcas están hasta los cojones de la EU, a la que ven como una estructura decadente, frente a los BRICS. Así que están descartando seguir tocando a la puerta y prefieren llevarse bien con China y especialmente con su vecino Rusia.
> 
> Por ello, la pertenencia de Turquía a la Otan, hoy por hoy, es sólo una forma de chantaje. Es un topo del otro bando al máximo nivel.



nunca se arrepentirá bastante la UE de haber dado portazo a turquía


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La explicación del artículo es como poco rigurosa y poco creíble.
> Razona el artículo que como en China han tomado medidas duras de restricción económica por el tema Covid, eso ha llevado a la aparición de ingentes cantidades de dinero bancario / liquidez.
> ????
> Me lo expliquen?
> ...




Pasa que los chinos son 'mas listos que el hambre', valga la redundancia. 
Lo han pasado mal y la memoria les funciona. También saben lo que viene
y son muy comunitarios en la prevención.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> nunca se arrepentirá bastante la UE de haber dado portazo a turquía



Qué va... Turquía es un dolor de cabeza
En guerra permanente con los kurdos y buscando otras en Siria y donde pilla.
País nada fiable.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La explicación del artículo es como poco rigurosa y poco creíble.
> Razona el artículo que como en China han tomado medidas duras de restricción económica por el tema Covid, eso ha llevado a la aparición de ingentes cantidades de dinero bancario / liquidez.
> ????
> Me lo expliquen?
> ...



Partamos de una base... de China a nivel económico poco o nada te puedes creer... pero nada es nada...

Siempre han mantenido como poco dudas más que razonables sobre sus datos y si se los creían alguien era porque interesaba creéselos...

El mercado interior chino en todo caso durante la última década había alcanzado un desarrollo muy intenso y fruto de ello la velocidad de circulación del dinero tenía que ser poco menos que sideral... un frenazo fuerte sí provocaría excesos de liquidez y sobre todo que ese mercado pusiese contra las cuerdas muchos de los sectores de consumo y políticas quinquenales...

A ver cómo evoluciona China, pero.. en todo caso eso se irá viendo en los datos que sobre materias primas se vayan reportando a lo largo de los próximos meses... iremos viendo...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Qué va... Turquía es un dolor de cabeza
> En guerra permanente con los kurdos y buscando otras en Siria y donde pilla.
> País nada fiable.



Turquía antes de que los anglo-sionistas se lo balcanizaran.






Turquía, China, India...Son países con memoria; no como Feminazilandia que es sumisa y aceptante gostosa del Plan Kalergi.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ampliando un poco sobre el por que veo necesario o se planea una resistencia organiza pro-rusa en Odessa.
> 
> Basta con un núcleo en su interior, el núcleo ha de pasar lo más desapercibido posible.
> Infiltración de comandos que instruirán y ayudaran a la resistencia.
> ...





Alvin Red dijo:


> Ampliando un poco sobre el por que veo necesario o se planea una resistencia organiza pro-rusa en Odessa.
> 
> Basta con un núcleo en su interior, el núcleo ha de pasar lo más desapercibido posible.
> Infiltración de comandos que instruirán y ayudaran a la resistencia.
> ...



Sí
Es interesante tener la población a favor.
Espías, inteligencia variada,...
Los rusos ya han hecho héroes de los muertos en Odessa.
Creo que fue donde empezaron las revueltas.


----------



## Roscodevino (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Quesque es lo que haaay    grande el chaval, apostándolo todo a color, joldeando con cojones, como buen oficial tanquista con experiencia en varias campañas.
> 
> Mejor si saliese mas a la calle y se dejase de oráculos, que llevar polos con esa tez lechosa no le va a ayudar a vaciar las pelotas. Con 40 palos va a estar calvo, así que lo que no folle ahora no lo va a hacer mas adelante y, al final, sus opiniones sobre la guerra en Ucrania se van a perder en el olvido, diga lo que diga en los videos.



Lo de follar a los 40 lo tiene el Yago más perdido que ukrania la guerra...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ésto me recuerda a los S300 instalados por Rusia en Siria. No puedes dar amas a tu aliado y pedirles no las usen para determinados objetivos sin tener supervisión sobre ellas.
> 
> La única forma que los Usanos tienen de impedir que Kiev ataque territorio profundo Ruso y que el conflicto escale es que ellos controlen directamente el material que proporcionan, a través de los mercenarios y personal asesor que EEUU admite tener en Ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



O les quitan los tubarros a los lanzacohetes... los jóvenes no conocéis la magia del tubarro.

Al final, dependerá de los cohetes que les manden para que monten en los sistemas. El famoso HIMARS puede ir con cohetes que tienen bastante poco alcance, lo mismo que puede ir con cohetes con alcance de 300 y hasta 500 km.


----------



## terro6666 (1 Jun 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> General canadiense *Trevor Jhon Cadieu*, detenido en Mariupol y actualmente en Moscú. Responsable de un laboratorio UAV en Ukrania, en el que trabajaba con virus: Ébola y Nipah.
> 
> Canadian General Trevor Cadieu captured at Azovstal by Russian forces



Encima se le acusa de ser el mariscal que pilotaba la estrella de la muerte en las guerra Klingon


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Lo de follar a los 40 lo tiene el Yago más perdido que ukrania la guerra...



Lo tiene que hacer antes de los 40, así que mejor que se deje de videos de tanques y salga al mundo buscando emociones fuertes.


----------



## Prophet (1 Jun 2022)

Sabes que las cosas van bien cuando el follabidens de Gmitu no sube video desde hace 10 días.


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Parece que el famoso bigote retro no hacía otra cosa que posar en las cámaras y ahora no ve las cosas como le gustaría y hace pucheros


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Qué va... Turquía es un dolor de cabeza
> En guerra permanente con los kurdos y buscando otras en Siria y donde pilla.
> País nada fiable.



con lo "domesticada" que estaría turquía dentro de la UE. turquía es la pérdida de la oportunidad de proyección de la UE en asia central y oriente medio, todo por unos paletos tiroleses preocupadísimos por no sé qué derechos humanos que cierran puertas a unos mientras para otros (los bálticos) se mira a otro lado.
sin turquía la UE no tiene ya futuro.


----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De Pepe Escobar:
> 
> _*El Ukro 404 no podrá pagarlo - nunca.*_



Mucho ojo ... Asegurarse de que Inglaterra y Francia devolverían sus prestamos fue el principal motivo por el que EEUU entró en las dos guerras mundiales. Con la pasta no se juega y de momento y que se sepa hay 55.000 millones de dolares ya en juego más lo que no se sepa.


----------



## Scire (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Turquía antes de que los anglo-sionistas se lo balcanizaran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turquía era un imperio clásico, como el austrohúngaro. No tenía ninguna unidad cultural, sino que dominaba toda clase de pueblos que lo único que tenían en común era, sobre todo, pagar el tributo.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> con lo "domesticada" que estaría turquía dentro de la UE. turquía es la pérdida de la oportunidad de proyección de la UE en asia central y oriente medio, todo por unos paletos tiroleses preocupadísimos por no sé qué derechos humanos que cierran puertas a unos mientras para otros (los bálticos) se mira a otro lado.
> sin turquía la UE no tiene ya futuro.



Si tienes razón tú o yo nunca lo sabremos.

Cierto, se mira para otro lado...y volvemos a Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

El imperio ya no puede ganar la guerra en el campo de batalla y, por mucho que se niegue,
tampoco pueden ganar la guerra de la propaganda ni pueden ganar la guerra económica, 
a pesar de la cantidad de esfuerzo escénico que ponen en negar y esconder la realidad.
Hace unos años nadie se lo hubiera creído.


----------



## vil. (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> con lo "domesticada" que estaría turquía dentro de la UE. turquía es la pérdida de la oportunidad de proyección de la UE en asia central y oriente medio, todo por unos paletos tiroleses preocupadísimos por no sé qué derechos humanos que cierran puertas a unos mientras para otros (los bálticos) se mira a otro lado.
> sin turquía la UE no tiene ya futuro.



En ningún caso... y hablo de una Turquía sin Erdogan y los qataries, que eso es otra historia...

Turquía en Europa sería una anomalía sin sentido... mira lo que acontece en Alemania por poner un caso...

Europa es algo absudo como se ha ido desarrollando, ya la entrada de España fue complicada y era coherente... pero lo que sucedió después es TOTALMENTE ABSURDO... ningún país del este en principio estaba para entrar, pero ninguno es ninguno... luego algunos fueron desarrollándose, pero ni con esas... 

Y con todo lo de Turquía es ya el surrealismo puro... por población les correspondería una representación enorme, lo que supondría la capacidad de marcar políticas y con la permisividad para que sus ciudadanos trabajasen donde quisiesen estaríamos todos medio invadidos de turcos... 

A todo ello suma una política económica en un país totalmente diferente en su pensar y hacer a Europa, donde ya de por sí hay diferencias...

Y si todo esto ya sería demasiado, ahora súmale la distancia sideral en conceptos morales... que ya es complicado con polacos por poner un caso... 

Inviable y destructivo eso sí que sería... y todo ello sin Erdogan... no hubo mal asunto con Franceses y Alemanes ni nada con todo esto... vaya que sí... y era lógico...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El imperio ya no puede ganar la guerra en el campo de batalla y, por mucho que se niegue,
> tampoco pueden ganar la guerra de la propaganda ni pueden ganar la guerra económica,
> a pesar de la cantidad de esfuerzo escénico que ponen en negar y esconder la realidad.
> Hace unos años nadie se lo hubiera creído.



Pues a mí me da la sensación de que la guerra de la propaganda, sobre todo en occidente, la están ganando por goleada.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Jo jo jo. Brutal el follayankees



la prensa y los medios tradicionales son una mierda pero el submundo de los youtubers es para encerrarlos todos juntos y revueltos en una jaula cada uno con su tema monetarizando parloteando ininterrumpidamente... y tirar luego la llave del gallinero a la fosa de las marianas.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

Un MLRS americano tiene las mismas capacidades que los lanzacohetes variados de los rusos y sus mismas desventajas. No va a cambiar el juego, sobre todo cuando ucrania es una llanada enorme que solo puedes esconder esos trastos en zonas urbanas. Son comida para las termobáricas de aviación.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues a mí me da la sensación de que la guerra de la propaganda, sobre todo en occidente, la están ganando por goleada.



la propagandistica sin duda la tienen ganada, pero las ostias como panes las reparten los rusos


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Sabes que las cosas van bien cuando el follabidens de Gmitu no sube video desde hace 10 días.



Sí, pero el mierdas de Yago no para.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Turquía antes de que los anglo-sionistas se lo balcanizaran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué obsesión más absurda la de que los países sean grandes, si se organizan peor, económicamente siempre terminan teniendo más taras y nunca (o casi nunca), consiguen que los ciudadanos vivan mejor


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En ningún caso... y hablo de una Turquía sin Erdogan y los qataries, que eso es otra historia...
> 
> Turquía en Europa sería una anomalía sin sentido... mira lo que acontece en Alemania por poner un caso...
> 
> ...



tú mismo te estás contestando, con esta UE que tenemos es absurdo que turquía falte a la fiesta.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Turquía era un imperio clásico, como el austrohúngaro. No tenía ninguna unidad cultural, sino que dominaba toda clase de pueblos que lo único que tenían en común era, sobre todo, pagar el tributo.



Sí eso dicen los catalanes lazis y los vascos abertzales respecto a la unidad de 'Expaña', y eso decía W. R. Hearst respecto a Cuba...


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Antonio ahora esta en plena campaña para que lo nombren secretario general de la OTAN. Es capaz de prometer que va a mandar a Begoño a las trincheras de Kiev como comfort woman...
> 
> La realidad es esta (y en España no hay un puto duro, salvo que se decida matar de hambre a jubiletas y a funcis):
> 
> ...



Y cada año que pasa, menos soldados...


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

Las empresas de defensa de la Federación Rusa han recibido grandes pedidos nuevos que han dado lugar a anuncios de vacantes para varios miles de nuevos trabajadores.
UEC-Saturn, Omsk Machine-Building Bureau. PO Polet busca 2.000 nuevos trabajadores y ha convertido a todos los trabajadores a tiempo parcial en trabajadores a tiempo completo a partir del 1 de junio.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más absurda la de que los países sean grandes, si se organizan peor, económicamente siempre terminan teniendo más taras y nunca (o casi nunca), consiguen que los ciudadanos vivan mejor



Claro lo BUENO, lo POSITIVO, lo DESEABLE, es que vengan potencias extranjeras y te balcanicen el país a su completa discreción, guerra mediante... 

...¿Estás troleando, supongo?


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

Un cañon solitario en medio de una llanura enorme sin la minima protección y sin formar parte de una batería.

Lo normal es que los zelenskianos posen con los cohetillos y tal haciendo como que guerrean mas o menos cerca del frente pero un cañón 777 solo para hacerse la foto es algo nuevo, porque es IMPOSIBLE que ese chisme este a menos de 100 km del frente porque estaría a merced de los drones contrabatería de los follaputins.


----------



## Señor X (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, pero el mierdas de Yago no para.



Resumen por encima, por favor. No pienso darle al play ni de coña. Con lo bien que estaba haciendo análisis de equipamiento militar y se mete en estos berenjenales que le van a perseguir de por vida.

¿Derrota de quién? ¿Guerra urbana? Si alguien tiene experiencia en guerra urbana, y ganarla de calle, haciendo que valerosos y bravos soldados de Azov se metieran en un bunker fueron los chechenos y los de la DPR, a costa de bajas, sí, pero los que se mantuvieron en pie ahora son auténticos veteranos y por eso están allí, al menos los chechenos.


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Jun 2022)

Ginebra, 1 jun (EFE).- El Gobierno de Suiza ha rechazado la petición por parte de Dinamarca de suministrar una veintena de carros de combate de fabricación helvética a Ucrania como parte del contingente de ayuda a Kiev frente a la invasión rusa, informó hoy la televisión nacional RTS.



Suiza bloquea un envío danés de carros de combate para el ejército ucraniano


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ukraine has arrested the lead engineer of the Antonov aircraft manufacturing company because he supports #Russia. Ukraine inherited many Soviet industries, which it then labeled "Ukrainian" and ran them into the ground.



Muera la inteligencia!!!!


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las conversaciones sobre el corte de las comunicaciones de Avdeevka.

1. La carretera Avdiivka-Kostyantynivka fue cortada. Ha estado bajo control de incendios durante bastante tiempo.
Las principales líneas de suministro pasan por Orlovka, desde donde hay dos caminos hacia Avdeevka. La carretera principal está cerca de Swallow. Para abarcarlo eficazmente, es necesario tomar los asentamientos subrayados en rojo.
3. Al mismo tiempo, seguirá habiendo un camino tortuoso a través de Tonenkoye, que requiere avanzar hasta Orlovka o romper las defensas al sur de Avdeevka, cerca de Opytne, lo que no es nada fácil.
4. Pero incluso la eliminación de la posibilidad de que las AFU reciban suministros a través de la carretera cerca de Lastochkino complicará seriamente la situación de la agrupación de Avdiivka.
5. Por supuesto, aquí no hay todavía ningún cerco operativo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

"Esto no es la guerra. Nos están golpeando..."

Y otro denunciante, que por la noche, bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa, llama a su mujer y le pide que vaya a una unidad militar y le informe de que los están matando y que hay que sacarlos (un comentario gracioso: al principio dijo que sólo había que sacarlo a él, pero luego se corrige diciendo que hay que sacarnos a nosotros). Quedaban 150 hombres del batallón.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas ocupan casi el 80% del pueblo de Kamyshevakha al norte de Popasna









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

El Tribunal Supremo de Bielorrusia confirmó la condena de Tikhanovski. Cumplirá 18 años.
Mientras tanto, en Rusia quieren añadir 15 años más de placer en la colonia además de los ya señalados al bloguero Alexei.
Las noticias antes significativas en el espacio público ahora vienen en una línea.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No es problema. Noticia de ayer:
> 
> *Sánchez promete a la OTAN aumentar el gasto militar*
> 
> Todos los paises aumentarán aún más de ese 2% el gasto militar. Países como España aumentarán aun más su deuda ya exagerada, para comprar armas que no necesitan para defender a un país que ni es de la UE. Y gracias a esto EEUU aumentará sus ingresos y sus beneficios aún más. Jugada maestra de EEUU que ve como sus ingresos aumentan con la venta de gas y armas mientras los países Europeos entran en recesión.



2020 año de las tecnológicas... 
2021 año de las farmacéuticas.... 
2022 de las armamentísticas...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, recientemente han hablado Macron y otro pintamonas europeo intrascendente con Putin telefónicamente a tres bandas. Los representantes europeos piden a Putin que "negocie con el gobierno ucraniano la Paz". Para mí me está muy claro que *Francia y Alemania no están dispuestos *(o no están preparados)* a que esta guerra se alargue hasta el invierno. *(Esta llamada a tres bandas no fue solicitada por Putin, sino por iniciativa del lado europeo)

Lo que podría llevarnos a pensar que: Ni Francia ni Alemania van a soportar un invierno sin gas ni petróleo ruso.

En otro orden de cosas Rusia está dispuesta a reanudar el abastecimiento de trigo a terceros países siempre que Ucrania elimine el minado de los puertos. Pese a la propaganda otanista culpando a Rusia del desabastecimiento de trigo, lo cierto es que Ucrania ha minado puertos y las vías marítimas para imposibilitar el tráfico marítimo (eso claro está, no lo oirás/leerás en los Mass Mierda feminazilandeses que venden el relato de que "Rusia amenaza con el hambre a medio mundo y parte del extranjero").


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Antonio ahora esta en plena campaña para que lo nombren secretario general de la OTAN. Es capaz de prometer que va a mandar a Begoño a las trincheras de Kiev como comfort woman...
> 
> La realidad es esta (y en España no hay un puto duro, salvo que se decida matar de hambre a jubiletas y a funcis):
> 
> ...



Y cada año que pasa, menos soldados...

Ver archivo adjunto 1076449


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Un informe de los distritos centrales de Severodonetsk.
No hay resistencia organizada del enemigo en las zonas residenciales. Las AFU se han concentrado en retener la planta de Azot y la zona industrial.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Resumen por encima, por favor. No pienso darle al play ni de coña. Con lo bien que estaba haciendo análisis de equipamiento militar y se mete en estos berenjenales que le van a perseguir de por vida.
> 
> ¿Derrota de quién? ¿Guerra urbana? Si alguien tiene experiencia en guerra urbana, y ganarla de calle, haciendo que valerosos y bravos soldados de Azov se metieran en un bunker fueron los chechenos y los de la DPR, a costa de bajas, sí, pero los que se mantuvieron en pie ahora son auténticos veteranos y por eso están allí, al menos los chechenos.



He visto diez minutos y creo que se refiere a derrota ucraniana en Svredonetsk...me parece.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los fascistas ucranianos bombardean Kreminna en la RNL: un civil muerto y 8 heridos

La representación del LNR informó de ello al JCCC. Los servicios operativos ya están trabajando en el lugar.

Se abrirá una causa penal por genocidio y uso de medios y métodos de guerra prohibidos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Ginebra, 1 jun (EFE).- El Gobierno de Suiza ha rechazado la petición por parte de Dinamarca de suministrar una veintena de carros de combate de fabricación helvética a Ucrania como parte del contingente de ayuda a Kiev frente a la invasión rusa, informó hoy la televisión nacional RTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Suiza bloquea un envío danés de carros de combate para el ejército ucraniano



Y en el cantón de ZUG, paraíso fiscal por excelencia, no "encuentran" relación de fondos rusos "sospechosos" de ser congelados...


----------



## Snowball (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.



Las cositas están saliendo bastante caras...


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Turquía era un imperio clásico, como el austrohúngaro. No tenía ninguna unidad cultural, sino que dominaba toda clase de pueblos que lo único que tenían en común era, sobre todo, pagar el tributo.



Sería precioso que recuperase los Santos Lugares del Islam.... Eso sí, previa devolución de Constantinopla.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Situación aproximada en #Severodonetsk según fuentes pro-ucranianas (Estado Mayor y Administración del Óblast).


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Odessa está preparando carne de cañón para enfrentarse a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Sólo tendrán que reunirse únicamente con los Calibers

Los militantes de la 126ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan a toda prisa para defender Odessa, mientras el ejército ruso les prepara una "dulce sorpresa". No funcionó con Snakein, decidieron reunirse con ellos en tierra. Los Kalibers rusos pronto se encargarán de ti también.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Contra esto lucha Rusia, y nosotros deberíamos de hacer igual.




Pues hice jilo de seguimiento de Davos y recuerdo que esa señora dijo “recalibrar la libertad de expresión”, no derechos humanos.


----------



## Martok (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. *Será un meme*.



Y un OWNED de tamaño sideral. ¿Este es un experto? Es un cuñado nivel Dios. Este y el cabeza de pez o estan bien untados o son dos tontos muy tontos.


----------



## arriondas (1 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En ningún caso... y hablo de una Turquía sin Erdogan y los qataries, que eso es otra historia...
> 
> Turquía en Europa sería una anomalía sin sentido... mira lo que acontece en Alemania por poner un caso...
> 
> ...



Turquía dentro de la UE no pegaría ni con cola. Da igual que gobernase Erdogan y su AKP que el CHP postkemalista. Para empezar, es un país diferente a los europeos, tanto su población islamista como los sectores laicos; en su forma de ser y pensar, y en su concepción de lo que les rodea. En segundo lugar, si entran serían el país más poblado de la UE, con todo lo que ello implica. Eso sin contar las consecuencias para la PAC, o la reconversión a la que les iban a obligar desde Bruselas (y lo que les tocaría en los fondos). Demasiado grande, demasiado distinto.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los refugiados ucranianos en Bulgaria perderán su derecho a alojarse en hoteles de la costa - Spiegel

Las autoridades de Sofía tienen previsto trasladar a los refugiados ucranianos de los hoteles junto al Mar Negro a centros de acogida especiales antes del inicio de las vacaciones.

"Bulgaria ya no puede permitirse el lujo de entretener a los ciudadanos ucranianos en los hoteles de la costa", dijo la viceprimera ministra Kalina Konstantinova en un mensaje de vídeo. Se espera que el reasentamiento comience en los próximos días.

Según las autoridades, hay unos 90.000 nativos de Ucrania viviendo en el país comunitario. La temporada turística en el Mar Negro comienza en la primera mitad de junio.

Bulgaria ya ha intentado echar a los insolentes visitantes, pero a los ucranianos se les "debe todo" hasta que se decidan y el programa de reasentamiento de los refugiados en el interior ha sido desechado. Los vehículos que vinieron a recogerlos se fueron casi vacíos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que empeño en no quitarse la camiseta militar ni para la foto .... Si es que al final nos vamos a tener que creer que se pasa la vida en el frente .. no??



personaje de diseño creado para esta guerra


----------



## Scire (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Sí eso dicen los catalanes lazis y los vascos abertzales respecto a la unidad de 'Expaña', y eso decía W. R. Hearst respecto a Cuba...



Lo catanazis pueden decir lo que quieran, pero en Barcelona se habla castellano desde hace 5 siglos.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Turquía dentro de la UE no pegaría ni con cola. Da igual que gobernase Erdogan y su AKP que el CHP postkemalista. Para empezar, es un país diferente a los europeos, tanto su población islamista como los sectores laicos; en su forma de ser y pensar, y en su concepción de lo que les rodea. En segundo lugar, si entran serían el país más poblado de la UE, con todo lo que ello implica. Eso sin contar las consecuencias para la PAC, o la reconversión a la que les iban a obligar desde Bruselas (y lo que les tocaría en los fondos). Demasiado grande, demasiado distinto.



que no entre turquía es la garantía de que esta anquilosada e ineficiente UE languidezca hasta la extinción. la UE está pidiendo a gritos algo demasiado grande y demasiado distinto.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Maldición, incluso los canales de UA están comenzando a confirmar los números de Zelensky y conceden que tienen 60-100 KIA y 500 WIA diariamente en los frentes este y norte. Me pregunto qué tan malo es en realidad 

 

No tengo claro cual es el punto de no retorno que a un líder se le ponga como tope antes de sufrir un golpe de estado, pero con esos números y mientras vemos a los asesores de Zelenski comiendo helados con banderitas mientras sus levas mueren por centenares a diario. Si los ucranianos dan esos números la lógica impone que deben de ser x2 o x3, por lo que estaríamos hablando de un mínimo de 1000 soldados eliminados del campo de batalla cada día. 

Unas cifras terribles.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Lo catanazis pueden decir lo que quieran, pero en Barcelona se habla castellano desde hace 5 siglos.



Dales la independencia y permítales a un gobierno catanazi educar a los castellanoparlantes como en las regiones prorusas se educaba a la gente rusoparlante del Dombás, para que hablasen ucraniano y abandonasen su idioma ¡Verás que rápido cambia eso!

Los vencedores escriben la Historia, y los vencedores imponen la lengua que se habla en la zona de los vencidos.


----------



## Señor X (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.





Versión ucraniana.

De hecho tuvo que ser la planificación algo similar.

"-¿Con que apoyo contaremos? -Con ninguno."
"- ¿Bajas estimadas? -5% al salir, 10% en tierra de nadie, 15% por artillería, 20% en las trincheras, pero con lo peor ya hecho..."
"- Mas de la mitad de morirán, pero tendremos Jerson. -¿La tendremos?"


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

La aviación rusa lanza ataques aéreos contra objetivos en la región de Sumy
Seis misiles han alcanzado objetivos en el distrito de Shostskyy. Así lo informó el gauleiter de la región de Sumy, Zhyvitskyy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Claro lo BUENO, lo POSITIVO, lo DESEABLE, es que vengan potencias extranjeras y te balcanicen el país a su completa discreción, guerra mediante...
> 
> ...¿Estás troleando, supongo?



Yo solo digo que es absurdo querer un estado grande, es más difícil de organizar y de gestionar


----------



## Scire (1 Jun 2022)

Yo es que no lo entiendo... Esa obsesión por los números macro, PIB, etc. Se dice que España, Francia o Alemania está en mejor situación que Japón porque tienen mejores cifras en esto o aquello, peroen lo que realmente importa, que es cómo se vive, Japón le da mil vuelta a cualquier mierda de país Europeo, incluyendo los agujeros nórdicos.


----------



## Inkalus (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.



En distintos sitios ya sale que esa "ofensiva" ha sido un fracaso y yo me pregunto ¿De quien coño fue esa brillante idea? Entiendo que tenían información de inteligencia de los gringos o al menos se supone porque arriesgarse a algo así por mucho que necesites una mínima victoria para subir la moral es una locura.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo solo digo que es absurdo querer un estado grande, es más difícil de organizar y de gestionar



Para nada. Solo tienes que ver como las superpotencias mundiales son Estados Grandes.

Y esto es tan objetivo y empírico como que: 1 + 1 = 2

Conforme la tecnología avanza la pugna por los recursos estratégicos se recrudece. Por probabilidad estadística a más terreno más posibilidad de tener alguno con el que comerciar.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

1991-2021. Todo el país es "Chubais es un ladrón".
2022. Las fuerzas del orden rusas están comprobando si el entorno de Chubais y él mismo son corruptos y están interrogando a posibles testigos, dijo una fuente a TASS.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Julc (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Zelenski ha reconocido que sus micro-ofensivas cuestan de 60 a 100 bajas por día y 500 heridos...Y Pese a ello actualmente pierden una media 500 metros cada día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si reconoce que pierde 100 hombres al dia, la cifra real pasará de 200.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Vaya chorrada. Desde el inicio de la guerra en supermercados, en app´s bancarias en etc etc tenías para donar a Ucrania con un solo click. ¿De que sirve esto salvo de cara a la galería? Aunque seguro que muchos de los que jamás han donado un solo céntimo a Españoles que están en la indigencia (ni aunque se los encuentren tirados en la calle mendigando muertos de hambre) las compran para después ponerlas en la pared y decir a los amigos lo altruistas que son.


*ESPAÑA EMITIRÁ MONEDAS SOLIDARIAS CON UCRANIA QUE SE PODRÁN COMPRAR EN AMAZON. *La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre emitirá 5.000 monedas solidarias con un coste de 10 euros para ayudar al pueblo ucraniano, que podrán adquirirse a través de Amazon, según ha explicado este miércoles la ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero.


----------



## Martok (1 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, pero el mierdas de Yago no para.





Señor X dijo:


> Resumen por encima, por favor. No pienso darle al play ni de coña. Con lo bien que estaba haciendo análisis de equipamiento militar y se mete en estos berenjenales que le van a perseguir de por vida.



44 segundos es lo que ha tardado en empezar a decir tonterias y demostrar que solo habla de oídas con nula capacidad de análisis inteligente.

Si a estas alturas duda de la alianza de Rusia y China es que no es tonto. ¡Lo siguente!


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Una fonte TASS nel settore della difesa ha riferito che la Russia ha utilizzato il Su-57 in un'operazione speciale in Ucraina.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sería precioso que recuperase los Santos Lugares del Islam.... Eso sí, previa devolución de Constantinopla.



anécdota tesaloniciense. principios de los 80, estación de ferrocarril. en información pregunto por trenes a constantinopla, el griego pone cara rara y después de unos segundo dice, ah, istanbul!!


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Este es el aspecto actual de la "carretera de la vida" Artyomosk-Lysychansk
Esta es la principal ruta de suministro para la agrupación de las AFU en Severodonetsk-Lysychansk. Está bajo el control de fuego de las tropas rusas y del Donbass que avanzan.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los habitantes de la liberada Severodonetsk denuncian los crímenes de las AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los combatientes del Grupo O agradecen a Estados Unidos el suministro del lanzagranadas propulsado por cohete Mk 19 de 40 mm a través de la empresa VSU. Las armas han sido probadas y se sienten agradablemente por la falta de retroceso. Enviar más.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Para nada. Solo tienes que ver como las superpotencias mundiales son Estados Grandes.
> 
> Y esto es tan objetivo y empírico como que: 1 + 1 = 2
> 
> Conforme la tecnología avanza la pugna por los recursos estratégicos se recrudece. Por probabilidad estadística a más terreno más posibilidad de tener alguno con el que comerciar.



Eso repercute muy poco y poca importancia tiene la cantidad de territorio, que es una chorrada en estos tiempos
Tu comercias más si es fácil hacerlo, es decir, si tienes muchos elementos productivos dentro de tu sociedad, desde el estado, que vives de ese sector privado, lo único que puedes hacer es facilitar
No hay mejor ejemplos que países como Luxemburgo o Liechtenstein, que están bastante bien gestionados y en ellos se tiene una buena calidad de vida


----------



## tomasjos (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más absurda la de que los países sean grandes, si se organizan peor, económicamente siempre terminan teniendo más taras y nunca (o casi nunca), consiguen que los ciudadanos vivan mejor



Que obsesión más lógica que los países sea pequeños, así nunca podrán ser más fuertes que las corporaciones, verdad?


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los combatientes del grupo Dare experimentan nuevas entregas de armas por parte de Estados Unidos. Vídeo a continuación.









Kotsnews


Военный корреспондент Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" Александр Коц. https://www.facebook.com/alexander.kots.7 Для связи: @sasha_kots




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Ginebra, 1 jun (EFE).- El Gobierno de Suiza ha rechazado la petición por parte de Dinamarca de suministrar una veintena de carros de combate de fabricación helvética a Ucrania como parte del contingente de ayuda a Kiev frente a la invasión rusa, informó hoy la televisión nacional RTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Suiza bloquea un envío danés de carros de combate para el ejército ucraniano



Joder con los suizos, con lo buenazos y neutrales que son....pues resulta que además de queso y chocolate hacen carros de combate.

Que tíos, que se maten ellos y me llenen los bolsillos. ( pura envidia la mía, ojalá España hiciera eso )


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

Entonces...según usted, hay que empobrecerse y morirse de hambre, ok



Para que luego se pregunten por qué las cosas no van bien....yo tengo la respuesta


----------



## BikeroII (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más absurda la de que los países sean grandes, si se organizan peor, económicamente siempre terminan teniendo más taras y nunca (o casi nunca), consiguen que los ciudadanos vivan mejor



Los paises se configuran en torno a la rapiña de los recursos que puedes explotar. El problema es que esos recursos muchas veces están tan alejados que es imposible mantenerlos o retenerlos por mucho tiempo. Por eso las fronteras son un acordeon, por que se mueven en funcion de la fortaleza o debilidad los paises que luchan por ella


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Que obsesión más lógica que los países sea pequeños, así nunca podrán ser más fuertes que las corporaciones, verdad?



Las "corporaciones" que se nutren de los acuerdos con los estados, te refieres?


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los paises se configuran en torno a la rapiña de los recursos que puedes explotar. El problema es que esos recursos muchas veces están tan alejados que es imposible mantenerlos o retenerlos por mucho tiempo. Por eso las fronteras son un acordeon, por que se mueven en funcion de la fortaleza o debilidad los paises que luchan por ella



Da igual la configuración, yo hablo de organización, siempre es más sencillo gestionar un grupo de 5 personas que uno de 500


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.



Mira, solo en Kherson ya se cumplen mas o menos las estadísticas diarias de Zelensky.

Cuanto será el total diario de media no se puede saber pero q es muy alto y mayor que lo que dice el payaso seguro que si.


----------



## rober713 (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Y un OWNED de tamaño sideral. ¿Este es un experto? Es un cuñado nivel Dios. Este y el cabeza de pez o estan bien untados o son dos tontos muy tontos.



Que no, que no es tonto, ha conseguido su placita de tertuliano donde dice lo que quiere oir el que paga y el que paga le pone el disfraz de experto para dar credibilidad a sus sermones....ya tenemos dichos españoles para definirlos....el que paga manda o si quieres que te cante el dinero por delante


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas se acercaron a Svyatogorsk desde 3 direcciones. Fuertes enfrentamientos en curso en la zona de #Popsnaya las fuerzas de la #DPR avanzan hacia Belogorovka. Las fuerzas de #Ucrania️ se retiran de #Sevtagorsk hacia Slavinsk. En el área de #Marinka las fuerzas de la #DPR atacan el asentamiento desde el N de #Donbass


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Y un OWNED de tamaño sideral. ¿Este es un experto? Es un cuñado nivel Dios. Este y el cabeza de pez o estan bien untados o son dos tontos muy tontos.




No a acertado en nada de la guerra. Desde que Rusia iba a tomar el país, a que Rusia iba a perder, a que no podía lanzar ofensivas, a tertulianos suyos que para estas fechas Rusia ya lanzaria la 3 arma nuclear.

Iago es tan cuñado como yo, o tu, solo que se chapa los numeros de tablas de tanques y aviones.


Realmente poco sirven porque el mejor tanque es el que se necesita en ese momento en el frente. De que te sirve el mejor caza del mundo o tanque si no puede estar apoyandote en la toma de una aldea. Mientras es mas util el peor tanque o caza que si lo hace.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los Giatsint-B han sido llevados contra Avdeevka. Bastante útiles para el bombardeo regular, pero se especializan en el fuego de contrabatería, para disputar tanto la guarnición como el bombardeo de Donetsk.

Según se informa, ya han visto cómo se alejan las baterías Ukras .


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

Joder, el tal Yago os está haciendo pupita


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> que no entre turquía es la garantía de que esta anquilosada e ineficiente UE languidezca hasta la extinción. la UE está pidiendo a gritos algo demasiado grande y demasiado distinto.




Yo los invito a ver la serie "Parliament" que es una comedia francesa sobre el Parlamento Europeo en Bruselas.







Realmente está MUY bien hecha y te da una idea del caos que es "Europa".

La primera temporada está vinculada al "Brexit" y en la segunda más que todo al trabajo de los Lobbies y las ONGs en el seno del Parlamento.

Los tejes y manejes, la influencia alemana, las componendas, las negociaciones... juro que ves esta serie y pides la ciudadanía rusa o paraguaya URGENTE para salirte lo antes posible de este caos.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

La artillería del ejército del DNR destruye las posiciones de las AFU en Marinka. El fuego se corrige con un "inútil" y "ridículo" cuadricóptero operado por un "no profesional". 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

"Fue arrojado a posiciones de avanzada cerca de Severodonetsk, depuso las armas al día siguiente debido a la inutilidad de la resistencia" - soldado de las AFU

Los soldados de las AFU que tomaron la decisión correcta para salvar sus vidas, escriban al +380725096116 (Viber, WhatsApp, Telegram, Signal, SMS)

❗Instrucciones para las AFU sobre cómo abandonar legalmente los puestos y evitar la persecución penal en Ucrania: 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Marina Ovsyannikova, ex miembro del personal de Channel One, que salió corriendo en la televisión en directo con una pancarta contra la guerra, ha aparecido en el sitio web de Peacemaker

Al parecer, por decir que Ovsyannikova quiere volver a Rusia (su carrera no funcionó en Alemania).

Irónico, ¿no?









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

"Si quieres venir a Varsovia, trabajarás en una fábrica de kebabs o recogerás bueyes. Esa es nuestra perspectiva, los ucranianos", dice otro refugiado en Polonia.

La chica que recoge colillas del suelo no pierde el optimismo y se ríe, mientras que la voz en off pertenece a un tipo claramente en edad de reclutamiento, pero es mejor ser esclavo en Polonia que estar tirado en el suelo en Donbas.

Y aunque Polonia ha acogido a casi todos los ucranianos, en las dos últimas semanas la salida de refugiados ha superado la entrada: más de 345 mil personas han regresado ya a su país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Argentium (1 Jun 2022)

*El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso Lavrov dice que hay riesgos de que un tercer país se involucre en el conflicto de Ucrania debido a los suministros de lanzacohetes*
15:57 || 01/06/2022


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Equipo de las AFU destruido tras un ataque infructuoso cerca de Davydov Brod.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Cga (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso repercute muy poco y poca importancia tiene la cantidad de territorio, que es una chorrada en estos tiempos
> Tu comercias más si es fácil hacerlo, es decir, si tienes muchos elementos productivos dentro de tu sociedad, desde el estado, que vives de ese sector privado, lo único que puedes hacer es facilitar
> No hay mejor ejemplos que países como Luxemburgo o Liechtenstein, que están bastante bien gestionados y en ellos se tiene una buena calidad de vida



Claro, si eres pequeñito tienes que buscar alguna ventanilla, tipo lavado de dinero, exención de impuestos o alguna otra prebenda y así alojar empresas y servicios que otros no pueden o no quieren....


----------



## Sinjar (1 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> 100 Gracias !!!!!!
> 
> Esta es la parte donde se le vió lo que pensaba . No se corta un pelo y es totalmente imprudente categorizando de derrota lo q está ocurriendo.



Amigos y conocidos míos poniéndole como ejemplo y referente para enterase del conflicto de una forma neutral y veraz.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Jun 2022)

_Éramos sesenta, quedamos cuatro. _


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derriban un dron Bayraktar sobre Kherson
El jefe adjunto de la administración cívico-militar, Kyrylo Stremousov, ha dicho









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

*Mentira: *el jefe de la DNR, Denys Pushylin, fue herido en Liman, en la región de Donetsk.

*Verdad: *La administración de Pushylin desmintió las informaciones de RIA Novosti sobre que el jefe de la DNR fue supuestamente herido en Krasnyy Liman. El jefe de la DPR se reúne con el gobernador de San Petersburgo en Mariupol a lo largo del día









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que empeño en no quitarse la camiseta militar ni para la foto .... Si es que al final nos vamos a tener que creer que se pasa la vida en el frente .. no??



Esa camiseta se va sola a la lavadora.
Ahora en serio. Lo de este pavo es el estilo occidental de las rrpp, es decir, aparentar, dar la imagen de... Y ser todo lo contrario.


----------



## Argentium (1 Jun 2022)

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia dice que los jefes de los ministerios de asuntos exteriores de Rusia y de EE.UU han señalado la estrecha cooperación de los dos países en la Opec+ en interés de la estabilización y la previsibilidad de los precios mundiales de la energía. (¿?) *
16:19 || 01/06/2022


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Resumen por encima, por favor. No pienso darle al play ni de coña. Con lo bien que estaba haciendo análisis de equipamiento militar y se mete en estos berenjenales que le van a perseguir de por vida.
> 
> ¿Derrota de quién? ¿Guerra urbana? Si alguien tiene experiencia en guerra urbana, y ganarla de calle, haciendo que valerosos y bravos soldados de Azov se metieran en un bunker fueron los chechenos y los de la DPR, a costa de bajas, sí, pero los que se mantuvieron en pie ahora son auténticos veteranos y por eso están allí, al menos los chechenos.



Habla de la baja moral ucraniana y de los problemas logisticos (por la diversidad de material occidental diferente que manejan), No se habla de como van a solucionar los ucranianos ambas cosas.

Dice que la ofensiva rusa es un fracaso porque en un mes no han conseguido todo el dombas que Ucrania estara preparada para agosto para realizar contraofensivas (los ucranianos dicen que en julio)

PD; Los analisis suelen ser buenos, lo que para mi no son buenas son las conclusiones de los que pasa. Por ejemplo para mi los tres primeros objetivos eran:

Colchon terrestre en Crimea (a más de 100 Km del frente en todas direcciones) y aseguramiento del agua.
Corredor terrestre que conecte Crimea con Rusia (que proporciona el control completo del mar de Azov)
Destruccion del ejercito ucraniano (la recuperación del Dombass va a ser el resultado de esto y no el objetivo primordial). De hecho en los primeros meses practicamente la guerra en Lugansk la llevaron la republica y no la federacion rusa.
EL primero lo consiguió la primera semana de guerra
El segundo con la caida de Mariupol hace unos dias
Y ahora está enfrascado en el tercero.

No se si tiene más objetivos militares (Odessa, Jarkov)


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Comienza la lucha por Sviatogorsk

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos han confirmado hoy que las tropas rusas han establecido el control de la aldea de Yarovaya, cerca de Sviatogorsk.

Los residentes de la ciudad escriben que la artillería rusa está atacando sin parar en las alturas cercanas a la ciudad - los ataques de represalia de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas prácticamente han cesado.

Se han iniciado combates con armas ligeras en los alrededores de las ciudades, lo que no es sorprendente, ya que Yarovaya está a 3 km de Sviatogorsk.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (1 Jun 2022)

98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.

Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Jun 2022)

*Lavrov dice que hay riesgo de que un tercer país se involucre en la guerra en Ucrania*


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

¡El asalto a Sviatogorsk ha comenzado!

Hasta ahora tenemos la confirmación de los locales y de varios recursos ucranianos.

Los militares antifascistas siguen en silencio.

Dado que durante los últimos días las posiciones de los artilleros de las AFU en las tierras altas de los alrededores han sido implacablemente "arrasadas", y la ciudad es mayoritariamente abstemia de la defensa tera, es muy probable que dentro de unos días el "asunto se cierre"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sinjar (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



Sí, sí, nada, Mariupol ucraniana y tal.

La sopa a 180 cts, vamos ganando...


----------



## ATDTn (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Lo catanazis pueden decir lo que quieran, pero en Barcelona se habla castellano desde hace 5 siglos.



La borregada se traga eso. No piensan y no les apetece. Tampoco se promueve.

La verdad no importa. Un poco de vez en cuando, por despiste o por apariencia.

Basta ver los catanazis o ya nuestros medios informativos españoles.
No hace falta ir a RT.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

El Kherson Herald informa t.me/HersonVestnik/4782 que dos pequeñas embarcaciones de misiles navales han sido destruidas hoy cerca de Ochakov por ataques de misiles.
Al parecer, los ejercicios que denotaban los preparativos para un segundo intento de desembarco en la Isla de la Serpiente no pasaron desapercibidos para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, por lo que se realizó una visita de cortesía a los "preparadores".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Coronel de las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania muerto cerca de Izyum

El coronel ucraniano Vladyslav Allerov ha sido eliminado cerca de Izyum. Fue comandante de una unidad especial de la dirección occidental de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

Se sabe que el 30 de mayo, el coronel ucraniano Allerov murió por un ataque de artillería ruso. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



Tu escribes para generar polemica verdad, porque todo lo que has dicho debe estar solo en tu cabeza, te voy mandar al ignore porque la gente como tu me toca mucho los huevos...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso repercute muy poco y poca importancia tiene la cantidad de territorio, que es una chorrada en estos tiempos
> Tu comercias más si es fácil hacerlo, es decir, si tienes muchos elementos productivos dentro de tu sociedad, desde el estado, que vives de ese sector privado, lo único que puedes hacer es facilitar
> No hay mejor ejemplos que *países como Luxemburgo o Liechtenstein, que están bastante bien gestionados y en ellos se tiene una buena calidad de vida*



Siempre que las superpotencias estén ahí, para brindarles la manta de Libertad por las armas.

Mira Kuwait, que era un Luxemburgo/Lichchenstein/Barheim...Hasta que llegó Irak un país mucho más grande, y "el gozo por un Pozo". Tendría que intervenir EEUU una superpotencia aún más grande que Irak para salvarles el culo...Y generalmente en la historia esto no sucede a menudo, más bien es anecdótico.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



y encima sin vacunar , puffff que ruina , ya veras en 15 dias .

si al menos tuviesen la guena puesta (la de faiser se entiende)


----------



## jgrr (1 Jun 2022)

[


----------



## vettonio (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la prensa y los medios tradicionales son una mierda pero el submundo de los youtubers es para encerrarlos todos juntos y revueltos en una jaula cada uno con su tema monetarizando parloteando ininterrumpidamente... y tirar luego la llave del gallinero a la fosa de las marianas.



Ya lo dijo Larra: en la prensa todo son máscaras, todo el año es un"Sálvame".


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi #Lavrov, participa en la reunión entre Rusia y el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo.

Riyadh, Arabia Saudí


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jun 2022)

Se sabe algo de las "cositas" de Ego en Jersón?
Vaya banda, el pingüino gilipollenko, los panchicircuncisos, asteriscos el patton del orinoco, tales de panfleto, egomongocéntrico y la última incorporación el lacayo defensor de pzifferoccidente


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Jun 2022)

Quién sabe cuánta población queda en los territorios de Donetsk que están en manos de ucrania?

siempre cuando veo los mapas pienso que es mucho territorio para solo tener unas pocas cuidades de 100mil habitantes (kramatorks y slaviank principalmente)


----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



Si no escala Rusia es porque no le da la gana, esta guerra es muy rara, no es un conflicto convencional como la guerra de Corea, la de Vietnam etc. es una guerra híbrida, donde lo menos importante es la batalla en sí. Es una guerra de desgaste porque Rusia sabe perfectamente que no le van a quitar las sanciones nunca, ni tampaco va a tomar toda Ucrania, por lo tanto ha optado por el desgaste que occidente se canse por lo menos en el campo de batalla y económico.


----------



## workforfood (1 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Quién sabe cuánta población queda en los territorios de Doneskt que están en manos de ucrania?
> 
> siempre cuando veo los mapas pienso que es mucho territorio para solo tener unas pocas cuidades de 100mil habitantes (kramatorks y slaviank principalmente)



Los territorios del Donetsk en manos ucranianas son los menos poblados, pero están fortificados porque han estado 8 años fortificando y metiendo tropas a tope.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

*De donde venimos (7 de febrero de 2014)*

La conversación entre la subsecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland y el embajador de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, Geoffrey Pyatt, 
Aquí está la transcripción, con el análisis del corresponsal diplomático de la BBC Jonathan Marcus:


Nuland: ¿Qué opinas?

Jonathan Marcus: En primer lugar, debe quedar claro que se trata de un fragmento de lo que podría ser una conversación telefónica más amplia. Pero *Estados Unidos no ha negado su veracidad y se ha apresurado a señalar a las autoridades rusas como responsables de su interceptación y filtración.*

Pyatt: Creo que estamos en juego. La pieza de Klitschko [Vitaly Klitschko, uno de los tres principales líderes de la oposición] es obviamente el electrón complicado aquí. Especialmente el anuncio de su nombramiento como viceprimer ministro, y ya has visto algunas de mis notas sobre los problemas del matrimonio en este momento, así que estamos tratando de obtener una lectura realmente rápida sobre su posición en este asunto. Pero creo que tu argumento para él, que tendrás que hacer, creo que es la próxima llamada telefónica que quieres establecer, es exactamente el que le hiciste a Yats [Arseniy Yatseniuk, otro líder de la oposición]. Y me alegro de que le hayas puesto en el punto de mira sobre dónde encaja él en este escenario. Y me alegro mucho de que haya dicho lo que ha dicho en respuesta.


Jonathan Marcus: Estados Unidos dice que está trabajando con todas las partes de la crisis para alcanzar una solución pacífica, señalando que "en última instancia, corresponde al pueblo ucraniano decidir su futuro". Sin embargo, *esta transcripción sugiere que EE.UU. tiene ideas muy claras sobre cuál debe ser el resultado y se está esforzando por alcanzar estos objetivos.* Los portavoces rusos han insistido en que Estados Unidos se está inmiscuyendo en los asuntos de Ucrania -no más que Moscú, podría decir el cínico- pero Washington tiene claramente su propio plan de juego. El claro propósito de filtrar esta conversación es avergonzar a Washington y que las audiencias susceptibles al mensaje de Moscú presenten a Estados Unidos como inmiscuido en los asuntos internos de Ucrania.
Nuland: Bien. No creo que Klitsch deba entrar en el gobierno. No creo que sea necesario, no creo que sea una buena idea.

Pyatt: Sí. Supongo que... en términos de que no entre en el gobierno, que se quede fuera y haga sus deberes políticos y demás. Sólo estoy pensando en términos de que el proceso siga adelante, queremos mantener a los demócratas moderados juntos. El problema va a ser Tyahnybok [Oleh Tyahnybok, el otro líder de la oposición] y sus chicos, y estoy seguro de que eso es parte de lo que [el presidente Viktor] Yanukovich está calculando en todo esto.

Nuland: [Interrumpe] Creo que Yats es el tipo que tiene la experiencia económica, la experiencia de gobierno. Es el... lo que necesita es Klitsch y Tyahnybok en el exterior. Necesita hablar con ellos cuatro veces a la semana, ya sabes. Creo que si Klitsch entra... va a estar a ese nivel trabajando para Yatseniuk, no va a funcionar.

Pyatt: Sí, no, creo que eso es correcto. BIEN. Bien. ¿Quiere que organicemos una llamada con él como siguiente paso?

Nuland: Lo que entendí de esa llamada - pero usted me lo dice - fue que los tres grandes iban a su propia reunión y que Yats iba a ofrecer en ese contexto una... conversación de tres más uno o tres más dos con usted. ¿No es así como usted lo entendió?

Pyatt: No. Creo que... Quiero decir que eso es lo que propuso, pero creo que, conociendo la dinámica que ha habido con ellos, en la que Klitschko ha sido el jefe, va a tardar en presentarse a cualquier reunión que tengan y probablemente esté hablando con sus chicos en este momento, así que creo que el hecho de que te dirijas directamente a él ayuda a la gestión de la personalidad entre los tres y también te da la oportunidad de moverte rápido en todo este asunto y ponernos detrás de él antes de que todos se sienten y él explique por qué no le gusta.

Nuland: OK, bien. Me alegro. ¿Por qué no te pones en contacto con él y ves si quiere hablar antes o después?

Pyatt: De acuerdo, lo haré. Gracias.

Nuland: OK ... una arruga más para usted Geoff. [No recuerdo si te dije esto, o si sólo se lo dije a Washington, que cuando hablé con Jeff Feltman [Secretario General Adjunto de las Naciones Unidas para Asuntos Políticos] esta mañana, él tenía un nuevo nombre para el tipo de la ONU Robert Serry ¿te lo escribí esta mañana?


Jonathan Marcus: Una visión intrigante del proceso de política exterior con el trabajo que se está llevando a cabo en varios niveles: Varios funcionarios que intentan reunir a la oposición ucraniana; esfuerzos para que la ONU desempeñe un papel activo en el apoyo a un acuerdo; y (como se puede ver a continuación) las grandes armas que esperan en las alas - el vicepresidente de los EE.UU. Joe Biden claramente se alinea para dar palabras privadas de aliento en el momento adecuado.
Pyatt: Sí, lo he visto.

Nuland: OK. *Ahora ha conseguido que tanto Serry como [el Secretario General de la ONU] Ban Ki-moon estén de acuerdo en que Serry podría venir el lunes o el martes. Así que eso sería estupendo, creo, para ayudar a pegar este asunto y que la ONU ayude a pegarlo y, ya sabes, que se joda la UE.*


Jonathan Marcus: No es la primera vez que, en una crisis internacional, Estados Unidos expresa su frustración por los esfuerzos de la UE. Washington y Bruselas no han estado completamente en sintonía durante la crisis de Ucrania. La UE está dividida y, hasta cierto punto, vacila a la hora de entablar una pelea con Moscú. Ciertamente, no puede ganar una batalla a corto plazo por el afecto de Ucrania con Moscú; simplemente no dispone de los incentivos monetarios necesarios. La UE ha tratado de jugar un juego más largo; apostando por su atracción a lo largo del tiempo. Pero Estados Unidos está claramente decidido a adoptar un papel mucho más activo.
Pyatt: No, exactamente. Y creo que tenemos que hacer algo para que se mantenga unido, porque puedes estar seguro de que si empieza a ganar altura, los rusos estarán trabajando entre bastidores para intentar torpedearlo. Y, de nuevo, el hecho de que esto esté ahí fuera ahora mismo, todavía estoy tratando de entender en mi mente por qué Yanukovich (confundido) eso. Mientras tanto, se está celebrando una reunión de la facción del Partido de las Regiones y estoy seguro de que en este momento se está produciendo una animada discusión en ese grupo. Pero de todos modos podríamos aterrizar en el lado de la jalea en este caso si nos movemos rápido. Así que *déjame trabajar en Klitschko y si puedes seguir... queremos intentar conseguir que alguien con personalidad internacional venga aquí y ayude a mediar en este asunto.* La otra cuestión es algún tipo de acercamiento a Yanukovich, pero probablemente nos reagrupemos en eso mañana cuando veamos cómo las cosas empiezan a encajar.

Nuland: Así que en esa pieza Geoff, cuando escribí la nota [el asesor de seguridad nacional del vicepresidente de EE.UU. Jake] Sullivan volvió a mí VFR [directo a mí], diciendo que necesitas [el vicepresidente de EE.UU. Joe] Biden y dije probablemente mañana para un atta-boy y para obtener los deets [detalles] para pegar. *Así que Biden está dispuesto.*

Pyatt: De acuerdo, genial. Gracias.


Jonathan Marcus: En general, este es un episodio perjudicial entre Washington y Moscú. Nadie sale realmente favorecido. Está claro que EE.UU. está mucho más involucrado en el intento de negociar un acuerdo en Ucrania de lo que deja entrever públicamente. Los estadounidenses también se sienten avergonzados por la facilidad con la que se piratearon sus comunicaciones. Pero, ¿es la interceptación y la filtración de las comunicaciones realmente la forma en que Rusia quiere llevar a cabo su política exterior? Dios, después de Wikileaks, Edward Snowden y similares, ¿podría el gobierno ruso unirse a los apóstoles radicales del gobierno abierto? Lo dudo. Aunque teniendo en cuenta algunos de los comentarios del asesor de Vladimir Putin sobre Ucrania, Sergei Glazyev -por ejemplo, su entrevista con el periódico Kommersant-Ucrania el otro día- no hace falta su propia emisora de radio para tener claras las intenciones de Rusia. Dijo que Rusia "debe interferir en Ucrania" y que las autoridades de ese país deben usar la fuerza contra los manifestantes.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Hungría exige que el Patriarca Kyrill no sea incluido en la lista de sanciones de la UE, informa Bloomberg citando fuentes.
No toda Europa está enferma después de todo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues a mí me da la sensación de que la guerra de la propaganda, sobre todo en occidente, la están ganando por goleada.



Europa y EEUU no son la mayoría del mundo y, aún así no está claro.
Ni Asía ni África ni Latinoamerica se están tragando esa fábula mediática.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Lo de los 3-4 últimos días está siendo terrible para Rusia. 

Todas las noticias tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está siendo devastador.
Nadie (y me incluso entre ellos) podrían pensar que en la lucha del Dombass con esa concentración de tropas rusas iba a ocurrir lo que está pasando.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Terribles pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al intentar atacar Kherson más de 200 muertos, 70 capturados y 300 heridos.



El Ejército Ucraniano ya no puede seguir aguantando durante mucho tiempo más este nivel de pérdidas . Es brutal . En algún momento se tiene que partir su capacidad y sus deseos de combatir. La artillería rusa está siendo aplastante. El Ejército Ruso se ha convertido en una máquina de picar carne . Es terrorífico el nivel de pérdidas de vidas humanas que los dirigentes ucranianos contemplan y no se conmueven por nada.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los 3-4 últimos días está siendo terrible para Rusia.
> 
> Todas las noticias tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está siendo devastador.
> Nadie (y me incluso entre ellos) podrían pensar que en la lucha del Dombass con esa concentración de tropas rusas iba a ocurrir lo que está pasando.





Cuentanos el desastre.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se sabe algo de las "cositas" de Ego en Jersón?
> Vaya banda, el pingüino gilipollenko, los panchicircuncisos, asteriscos el patton del orinoco, tales de panfleto, egomongocéntrico y la última incorporación el lacayo defensor de pzifferoccidente



Solo faltas tú....chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los 3-4 últimos días está siendo terrible para Rusia.
> 
> Todas las noticias tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está siendo devastador.
> Nadie (y me incluso entre ellos) podrían pensar que en la lucha del Dombass con esa concentración de tropas rusas iba a ocurrir lo que está pasando.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Entra la super nova del foro...



A tope.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Cuentanos el desastre.



Está esperando el teleprinter de cuca, dale tiempo


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Entra la super nova del foro...
> 
> 
> 
> A tope.


----------



## Argentium (1 Jun 2022)

*Rusia en situación de impago, según el panel de Swaps*
17:24 || 01/06/2022


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Ayer will pulido nos decía que Rusia había ganado, que la UE se resquebrajado y Alemania y Francia iban a dejar de apoyar a Ucrania (como si ese fuese el principal apoyo que tienen) y demás payasadas.

Desde entonces, y han pasado solo pocas horas, la UE ha dejado de comprar 2/3 de petróleo ruso, implementado nuevas sanciones, Alemania va a enviar misiles anti aéreos y estados unidos sistemas de misiles de alta precisión....

Que puto crack el will pulido


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

@rejon 

Cierto. Eres puntual. No hay dia en el que llegues tarde al turno.

Mis respetos. El esfuerzo siempre merece una recompensa.

       

Podríamos lanzar una camiseta con tu marca registrada (Rejón ). Yo te hago los tramites de la marca comunitaria gratis (tu solo pagas los 900 cholos a los bandidos de Alicante)


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los 3-4 últimos días está siendo terrible para Rusia.
> 
> Todas las noticias tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está siendo devastador.
> Nadie (y me incluso entre ellos) podrían pensar que en la lucha del Dombass con esa concentración de tropas rusas iba a ocurrir lo que está pasando.



Y que esta pasando, en Tweeter estan ya en Moscú?

Joder, estais muy flipados...


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jun 2022)

Odesa resistencia. Los videos anteriores estaban en un sotano. Ahora al aire libre y con un blindado. Algo va a pasar


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que no utilizará las armas estadounidenses para atacar territorio ruso.*
Ucrania ha dado "garantías" a Estados Unidos de que no utilizará los nuevos sistemas de misiles prometidos por Washington para apuntar a territorio ruso, según ha asegurado este miércoles el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, Antony Blinken.

"Es Rusia la que ataca a Ucrania, no al revés. Para ser claros, la mejor manera de evitar la escalada es que Rusia detenga la agresión y la guerra que ha lanzado", dijo a los periodistas, respondiendo a las acusaciones de Moscú de que estaba proporcionando las nuevas armas estadounidenses.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi en RT una entrevista con un politólogo turco y decía que dentro de las élite turcas están hasta los cojones de la EU, a la que ven como una estructura decadente, frente a los BRICS. Así que están descartando seguir tocando a la puerta y prefieren llevarse bien con China y especialmente con su vecino Rusia.
> 
> Por ello, la pertenencia de Turquía a la Otan, hoy por hoy, es sólo una forma de chantaje. Es un topo del otro bando al máximo nivel.



Bueno van con ellos mismos , que visto lo visto por estos lares, no es poco!


----------



## tomasjos (1 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Las "corporaciones" que se nutren de los acuerdos con los estados, te refieres?



Las que los gobiernan obligándolas a contratar con ellas. Las que tienen de consejeros a exministros


----------



## Tails (1 Jun 2022)

Biden pide garantías de que esos misiles no se usen hacia Rusia


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Rusia avisa que el veto europeo a su petróleo afectará a todo el mundo.*
Rusia advirtió este miércoles de que todo el mundo sufrirá las consecuencias del embargo parcial europeo a las importaciones de petróleo ruso, y anunció que busca mercados alternativos para minimizar el impacto de este veto en su economía, que será "extremadamente doloroso", según algunos expertos.

"Estas sanciones, desde luego, afectarán a todo el continente: a los europeos y a nosotros, y a todo el mercado energético mundial", dijo el portavoz de Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa telefónica diaria.


----------



## arriondas (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de los 3-4 últimos días está siendo terrible para Rusia.
> 
> Todas las noticias tanto en lo militar como en lo económico está siendo devastador.
> Nadie (y me incluso entre ellos) podrían pensar que en la lucha del Dombass con esa concentración de tropas rusas iba a ocurrir lo que está pasando.


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Si reconoce que pierde 100 hombres al dia, la cifra real pasará de 200.



El doble?
Niet
Yo le añadiría un 0


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Biden pide garantías de que esos misiles no se usen hacia Rusia



Farlopensky no le puede garantizar eso, pero si le puede garantizar que caerán en algún colegio de Donetsk. 

HDLGP.


----------



## Larsil (1 Jun 2022)

La guerra la estoy viviendo muy mal, siempre hay bajas, y no quiero que esta guerra se solucione bélicamente, sino dialogando. Sin llegar a las armas, proponiendi, unos juegos deportivos, para llegar a las soluciones polítikes. El libre mercado, manda. ¿Qué demandáis vosotros? Demandamos un trato justo y unas , ofrecemos lsie y lsue, con estos símboles. Esa es la verdad.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo la sensación de que se está cambiando el discurso porque hay varios países importantes que quieren una paz forzada, imagino que por intereses económicos.

Me temo que se va a buscar congelar el conflicto, y que Rusia se va a hacer fuerte en el Este. O Ucrania consigue avances en el corto plazo, o nos intentarán vender que hay que aceptar que Rusia ha conseguido muy poco, que ha sido derrotada en lo esencial y bla bla bla pero que más no se puede hacer, y dejará de apoyarse a Ucrania. 

Es sólo una sensación, pero es lo que me temo.


----------



## Manufacturer (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Maldición, incluso los canales de UA están comenzando a confirmar los números de Zelensky y conceden que tienen 60-100 KIA y 500 WIA diariamente en los frentes este y norte. Me pregunto qué tan malo es en realidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá se mantenga Zelensky mucho más tiempo.
Hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Ya está llorando el japuta.....


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Yo es que no lo entiendo... Esa obsesión por los números macro, PIB, etc. Se dice que España, Francia o Alemania está en mejor situación que Japón porque tienen mejores cifras en esto o aquello, peroen lo que realmente importa, que es cómo se vive, Japón le da mil vuelta a cualquier mierda de país Europeo, incluyendo los agujeros nórdicos.



Porque la gente no tiene ni idea de lo que es el PIB, ni el PIB PPA.
Japón es la cuarta economía mundial.
Francia es la décima, y España la decimosexta, a varios billones de dólares de distancia.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Biden pide garantías de que esos misiles no se usen hacia Rusia



Garantías de los ukronazis? , Ninguna .


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Jun 2022)

Pero queries dejar de citar al bot palillero cm de @rejon, que es un programa escrito por un becario consultor ?


----------



## Zhukov (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Una idea de las fuerzas de artillería ucranianas*
> 
> Antes de la guerra
> 1020 artilleria autopropulsados (SP)
> ...



Gracias por el aporte, no tenía ganas de buscarlo y me preguntaban por ello, pues según el último recuento publicado en mi parte ayer eran 3.000 piezas de artillería,

autocita:


De nuevo los partes oficiales rusos hay que matizarlos. En la cuenta de piezas de artillería destruidas meten los cañones y morteros, como cada batallón de infantería tiene una batería de 6 morteros pesados de 120mm, y no sé si la cuenta incluye también los morteros medios de 82mm, hay que descontar aún en el primer caso varios cientos de morteros de la cantidad total de 1700.

No sé si esas cifras que publicas son de antes de la guerra en 2014, o del año pasado. En Donbass perdieron la mayoría de los autopropulsados de 152mm y muchos de 122mm pero seguían teniendo bastantes.

Parece razonable que hayan perdido un millar de cañones, y sólo les queden 500 tubos, tanto remolcados como de orugas. De lanzacohetes es posible que también hayan perdido la mitad.


Y una vez más, el bombardeo de las ciudades de Donbass es un crimen de guerra. No es descuido, apuntan deliberadamente contra objetivos civiles para causar el mayor número de víctimas posibles, como los mercados. Es un asesinato y lo hacen desde 2014.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

*Nueve de cada 10 rusos se oponen a las concesiones a cambio del fin de las sanciones*

Por Ben Aris en Berlín 27 de mayo de 2022
*La actitud de los rusos hacia Estados Unidos ha caído en picado hasta su segundo peor nivel registrado y la inmensa mayoría (87%) cree que el Kremlin no debe hacer concesiones a Occidente para que se levanten las sanciones extremas impuestas a Rusia.*

Sólo el 13% de los rusos cree que su país debería hacer concesiones a Occidente. Los jóvenes menores de 40 años son un poco más propensos (18%) a creer que Rusia debería hacer concesiones. Los encuestados de más edad, por el contrario, son los menos propensos a aceptar concesiones de Rusia (sólo el 9% en el grupo de edad de 55 años o más), según ha descubierto Levada en su última encuesta. 

Al mismo tiempo, los sentimientos negativos hacia EE.UU. han aumentado drásticamente, con un 72% de los encuestados en marzo diciendo que sus sentimientos eran "malos", frente a un 17% que se sentía "bueno" y un 1% indeciso.

*Se trata de un giro respecto a la ligera mayoría de "buenos" (45%) frente a "malos" (42%) en noviembre del año pasado, justo al comienzo de las crecientes tensiones geopolíticas.*

De hecho, la actitud de la población hacia Estados Unidos ha sido ampliamente positiva durante casi todas las últimas tres décadas, desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética en 1991.

En los primeros tiempos, los rusos eran optimistas en cuanto a que, una vez terminadas las animosidades de la Guerra Fría con la caída de la URSS, Estados Unidos intervendría con sus famosas habilidades empresariales y participaría activamente en la reconstrucción de la colapsada economía rusa. La ayuda, como el socorro alimentario entregado en 1992 para hacer frente a la escasez, se consideraba una señal de esta cooperación. Sin embargo, esas expectativas se vinieron abajo con la crisis financiera de 1998, cuando Rusia se vio abocada a valerse por sí misma tras el colapso del rublo el 17 de agosto de 1998.

Los sentimientos amistosos hacia Estados Unidos se recuperaron durante la próspera década de los noventa, pero volvieron a caer en 2008 gracias al doble golpe de la crisis económica mundial inducida por Estados Unidos y el apoyo de Washington a Georgia durante una breve guerra que libró con Rusia.

Las relaciones volvieron a recuperarse en la década siguiente, para colapsar completamente por tercera vez tras la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia y el inicio del régimen de sanciones internacionales, que sigue vigente hasta hoy. Ese colapso supuso un cambio permanente, ya que Rusia siempre estuvo dispuesta a conceder a EE.UU. el beneficio de la duda hasta que se impusieron las sanciones.

Las actitudes hacia EE.UU. empezaron a mejorar lentamente a lo largo de la última década, a pesar de las sanciones, a medida que Rusia salía de una larga recesión de cuatro años y se hacía sentir el factor de bienestar del retorno de la prosperidad en 2018 y 2019. Las actitudes hacia EE.UU. incluso se volvieron positivas brevemente en 2018 y a principios de 2020, hasta que estalló la pandemia de coronavirus (COVID-19). Pero los sentimientos hacia EE.UU. han vuelto a ser fuertemente negativos desde que estalló la guerra el 24 de febrero.

El número de rusos que consideran necesario cooperar con EE.UU. ha descendido un 30%, según Levada, desde que comenzó la guerra, pero les preocupa que aumenten los peligros para el país. La proporción de rusos que consideran que las relaciones con EEUU son malas alcanzó en marzo el 72%, el segundo peor resultado desde enero de 2015, cuando el 81% de la población se sentía negativamente sobre EEUU y justo por delante de abril de 2018, cuando el 69% dijo lo mismo.

"A los encuestados se les ofreció un conjunto de fenómenos y procesos y se les preguntó cuán peligrosos son para Rusia. Al comparar los resultados con la última oleada de la encuesta, que tuvo lugar en 2016, llama la atención el aumento general de la ansiedad y el incremento de la proporción de respuestas "muy peligrosas" para todas las opciones propuestas. Al mismo tiempo, *el mayor aumento de los temores se asocia a factores de política exterior: las acciones de la alianza de la OTAN y el crecimiento del poder militar de Estados Unidos"*, señala Levada en una nota.

Los encuestados de mayor edad son más optimistas y más propensos a esperar cambios a mejor en cuanto a la influencia política global de Rusia (42%). Los jóvenes, por el contrario, son más escépticos: sólo el 28% espera el fortalecimiento de la influencia rusa, según Levada.

*El número de rusos que creen que Rusia era y sigue siendo parte de Europa se ha mantenido prácticamente sin cambios en el 68%, frente a los resultados de un estudio comparable realizado en 2016 (64%).*

Hay una notable diferenciación de edad en las respuestas de los encuestados: los jóvenes son menos propensos a estar de acuerdo con la afirmación de que Rusia es parte de Europa que las personas mayores.

A la pregunta de *qué países gozan de respeto en el mundo, la mayoría de los encuestados (88%) cree que China goza de respeto mundial, seguida de Rusia (66%) y Alemania (52%). Sin embargo, sólo un tercio de los rusos (34%) pensaba que Estados Unidos era respetado,* y uno de cada cinco (18%) decía que Ucrania era respetada.

Entre los líderes mundiales respetados, *el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin obtuvo la mejor puntuación entre los encuestados de Levada, con un 87% que cree que el presidente ruso es respetado. Los aliados de Rusia también obtuvieron una buena puntuación, con un 82% para el presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, y un 82% para el presidente de China, Xi Jinping. Las actitudes hacia los líderes occidentales no fueron tan buenas: El presidente francés Emmanuel Macron (24%), el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz (14%), el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden y el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskiy (ambos con un 6%).*

Levada comparó los resultados de su encuesta entre los rusos con los de EE.UU., en una encuesta paralela realizada por el Consejo de Chicago sobre Asuntos Globales, que *encontró una imagen de espejo entre los encuestados estadounidenses. Cuando se les preguntó qué líderes mundiales eran respetados, los encuestados estadounidenses pusieron a Zelenskiy a la cabeza de la lista con un 81%, seguido de Biden (52%), Xi (10%) y Putin (4%).*


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá se mantenga Zelensky mucho más tiempo.
> Hasta el último ucraniano.



No te pongas a su nivel. Date cuenta de que en el foro hay gente muy desquiciada. Y en Kiev hay mucho enfermo mental, como Arestovich o el gordo Kuleba. Arestovich es un tío con un claro desorden de personalidad de tipo narcisista, probablemente exacerbado por una homosexualidad mas o menos oculta y la pobreza que la mayoría de los eslavos "disfrutaron" en los 90. No hay que dejarse llevar...

En Ucrania ahora mismo al menos el 50% de la tropa ucraniana quiere tirar el rifle y picar suela, pero o no pueden (comisarios politicos a sus espaldas) o no saben como hacerlo de forma segura. Se esta incluso hablando de oficiales ucranianos "vendiendo" pasaje seguro a tropas que se quieren rendir. A muchos ucranianos de a pie se les ha metido en este follón a pelo. Que quizás hubieran podido hacer algo para evitarlo entre todos? Seguro. Lo mismo que los españoles podrían poner ciertos frenos a las ambiciones de Antonio canalizadas a través de sus intentos de protagonismo OTAN o que los europeos podrían hacer algo para parar las payasadas de la Leyen y Borrell. 

Una guerra nunca ha sido un negocio limpio, pero al menos habría que aspirar a salir del barrizal con la cabeza medio alta intentando haber sido un poco mejor. Si se es un mero espectador, todavía mas.


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



¿Veremos en tres semanas?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya está llorando el japuta.....



El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU decidió, como excepción, reconocer "la pérdida de la parte oriental de Severodonetsk". En un momento en el que nuestras tropas ya se pasean por la periferia norte y el centro de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos afirma que los combates en Ucrania continuarán durante muchos meses. No es de extrañar, ya que Estados Unidos espera, obviamente, cambiar las tornas en Ucrania antes de las elecciones de mitad de mandato de este otoño. El gobierno de Biden necesita hacer progresos antes del otoño, de lo contrario tiene casi garantizada la derrota debido a los crecientes problemas económicos de Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, la banda de Zelensky seguirá siendo abastecida de armas y ahogada en sangre sin tener en cuenta los costes para Ucrania. Para esto se han preparado y armado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Los especialistas de San Petersburgo participan en la elaboración de un plan maestro para el desarrollo de Mariupol y la restauración de las comunicaciones de ingeniería de la ciudad.

Hoy mismo, San Petersburgo y Mariupol se han convertido en ciudades hermanadas.

♥ Mariupol vuelve a su puerto de origen









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rudeboy (1 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no escala Rusia es porque no le da la gana, esta guerra es muy rara, no es un conflicto convencional como la guerra de Corea, la de Vietnam etc. es una guerra híbrida, donde lo menos importante es la batalla en sí. Es una guerra de desgaste porque Rusia sabe perfectamente que no le van a quitar las sanciones nunca, ni tampaco va a tomar toda Ucrania, por lo tanto ha optado por el desgaste que occidente se canse por lo menos en el campo de batalla.



Hibrido es el palabro de moda ,pero las guerras implican siempre múltiples vectores de enfrentamiento . Ya que citas las guerras de Corea y Vietnam donde por encima del conflicto convencional se disputaba la hegemonía de una manera de concebir el mundo totalmente antagónica y esa lucha se daba por el mundo a todos los niveles, desde el educativo con unas universidades plagadas de izquierdistas ( que se oponían a la guerra del Vietnam), al terrorismo de eta ,pasando por el derrocamiento de gobiernos instigados por la cia en Sudamérica y un largo etc...
Ahora vivimos el renacer del conflicto mundial con fuerza después de un periodo de hegemonía usa indiscutible y nos choca que pueda llegar hasta un país de tercera como España donde unos y otros pujan por poner de parte de un bloque a la opinión pública .


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Dibrova tomada por los Daredevils: las afueras del pueblo están llenas de equipos destruidos de las AFU
Distrito de Liman del DNR. ¡Valientes avances hacia Sviatogorsk y Sloviansk!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*La vicepresidenta del Parlamento de Ucrania visita este jueves el Congreso.*
La vicepresidenta de la Rada de Ucrania, *Olena Kondratiuk*, tiene previsto realizar este jueves una visita al Congreso de los Diputados, donde será recibida por su presidenta, *Meritxell Batet*, a las once de la mañana. Batet dará la bienvenida a Kondratiuk en el Salón de Pasos Perdidos donde, a continuación, se proyectarán fotografías que forman parte de la exposición *'Crónicas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania 2022: el comienzo', del reportero gráfico Maks Levin, asesinado por las fuerzas de ocupación rusas.*

Posteriormente, ambas mantendrán una reunión en la que Batet podrá recibir información de primera mano de la situación actual en Ucrania y transmitirá a la representante del pueblo ucraniano el apoyo y la solidaridad del parlamento español.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Y una vez más, el bombardeo de las ciudades de Donbass es un crimen de guerra. No es descuido, apuntan deliberadamente contra objetivos civiles para causar el mayor número de víctimas posibles, como los mercados. Es un asesinato y lo hacen desde 2014.



Pues nada, se documenta todo bien y se busca a los artilleros (no vale lo de la "obediencia debida") y la cadena de mando para exigir responsabilidades por la vía penal

Si al final van a acabar todos en los campos de prisioneros (o muertos)


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Lucha por Sviatogorsk

Los habitantes de Sviatogorsk informan en los chats de que el puente que separa la ciudad de Sviatogorsk Lavra ha sido volado.

Por el momento no hay confirmación de este hecho, es más, la información sobre la destrucción del puente ya ha sido publicada en los medios de comunicación ucranianos de la basura, tras lo cual el Ministerio de Defensa emitió un desmentido de esta información. Sin embargo, la situación ha cambiado y el puente podría haber sido destruido tanto por los nazis en retirada como por los soldados rusos.

❕ Si se confirma la información, las unidades de las AFU que quedan en Sviatogorsk sólo tienen dos opciones: un sanatorio del Ministerio de Defensa ruso o convertirse en abono en los densos bosques de la región de Donetsk.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## cobasy (1 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ya sigo al chino de Singapur, de hecho creo yo fui el primero en éste foro que lo recomendó en los primeros compases del conflicto pues en aquella época había pocas fuentes de información y menos con la metodología del uso de mapas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Link?


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Un comité de inversores alerta de que Rusia se acerca al primer impago de deuda en un siglo,*
Un panel de expertos de EMEA, una firma especializada en inversiones internacionales, ha determinado que *Rusia no ha pagado a tiempo casi 1,9 millones de dólares en intereses sobre un bono soberano*, lo que la acerca a su primer impago de la deuda en más de un siglo. El Comité de Determinaciones de Derivados de Crédito (CDDC) de EMEA ha dicho en su web que ese comité votó 'sí' a una pregunta para determinar si se produjo un "incumplimiento de pago" por Rusia.

*El bono internacional 2022 de Rusia venció el 4 de abril y el pago del principal y los intereses adeudados al vencimiento no se realizaron hasta el 2 de mayo*. Los tenedores extranjeros de ese bono soberano ruso solicitaron una decisión sobre si esos 1,9 millones de dólares en intereses potenciales, que no se incluyeron en el pago, podrían permitirles cobrar un seguro de incumplimiento. El comité dijo que continuaría discutiendo el asunto el lunes 6 de junio.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Anna News citó a los lugareños diciendo que nuestras tropas han entrado en Sviatogorsk y la ciudad ya ha sido liberada.
Eso es un poco rápido. Pero si se confirma, es bueno. Estamos esperando fotos/vídeos de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Llegan informes sobre la liberación de Sviatogorsk​​Las fuerzas aliadas rusas y de la RNL han liberado la ciudad de Sviatogorsk en la RNL, según los informes de los residentes locales. La ofensiva en la dirección de Slavyansk continúa.​​Gracias a los usuarios de recursos por el aviso​​







ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News: Ливия, Сирия, Донбасс, Нагорный Карабах, Украина. @anna_news




t.me



​​


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Las formaciones armadas ucranianas en el norte de la región de Kharkiv han sufrido sus máximas pérdidas desde que las tropas rusas se retiraron hacia la frontera rusa en algunas zonas.

Los ataques aéreos destruyeron a militantes de las formaciones nacionales cerca del pueblo de Sirkuny. También se reprimió la actividad enemiga al oeste de Stary Saltiv, con un ataque cerca del pueblo de Shestakovo. En este cuadrante, las unidades ucranianas se desplazaban por una de las carreteras hacia el embalse de Pechenezhskoye, por el que discurre actualmente la línea de contacto.
Según los informes, el enemigo perdió un total de al menos 90 personas muertas en pocas horas en el norte de la región de Kharkiv.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Lo que está claro es que el muro de Berlin no cayó realmente, sino que solo fue desplazado. El caso es que podía haber desaparecido de verdad. Creo... Pero parece que el ser humano no puede vivir sin enemigos para poder tener un sentido de pertenencia a un grupo....como estamos viendo por este foro.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de las AFU decidió, como excepción, reconocer "la pérdida de la parte oriental de Severodonetsk". En un momento en el que nuestras tropas ya se pasean por la periferia norte y el centro de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una vieja técnica, retrasar las malas noticias.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Marco Porcio (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá se mantenga Zelensky mucho más tiempo.
> Hasta el último ucraniano.



Es gente muy programada como el socitonto español, o sea como el español medio. Además esa gente es muy orgullosa y muy misera con poco que perder, sumada la programación a estas dos cosas mal resultado.


----------



## aserejee (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡El asalto a Sviatogorsk ha comenzado!
> 
> Hasta ahora tenemos la confirmación de los locales y de varios recursos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



No no, ya ha terminado
Efectivamente, defensores de tiktok


----------



## Mabuse (1 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La explicación del artículo es como poco rigurosa y poco creíble.
> Razona el artículo que como en China han tomado medidas duras de restricción económica por el tema Covid, eso ha llevado a la aparición de ingentes cantidades de dinero bancario / liquidez.
> ????
> Me lo expliquen?
> ...



Pues a ver qué se inventan en la Fed y el BCE para exprimir la pasta que ya no va a llegar.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos afirma que los combates en Ucrania continuarán durante muchos meses. No es de extrañar, ya que Estados Unidos espera, obviamente, cambiar las tornas en Ucrania antes de las elecciones de mitad de mandato de este otoño. El gobierno de Biden necesita hacer progresos antes del otoño, de lo contrario tiene casi garantizada la derrota debido a los crecientes problemas económicos de Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, la banda de Zelensky seguirá siendo abastecida de armas y ahogada en sangre sin tener en cuenta los costes para Ucrania. Para esto se han preparado y armado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas que esperar a cambiar las tornas a su favor (obviamente, eso es casi imposible),
andan en que el hematoma, manteniéndolo como está, se darían con un canto en los dientes. 
Y las prisas no son buenas consejeras...


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Hay que confiar en Zelensky....el mismo que no ha dudado en mentir una y otra vez, que era capaz de asegurar que no había nazis....y luego había batallones completos e incluso llevaba a uno al Parlamento como ejemplo de lo que era un buen Ucraniano para el. No es que se vaya a limitar el alcance, es que Ucrania ha dado su palabra de no usar esas armas dentro de Rusia.....claro, con decir que esos misiles se han "perdido" y los han usado desconocidos.....La que se puede acabar liando por el empeño de EEUU de enviar armas cada vez más potentes....demasiados intereses de EEUU en esta guerra, veremos si no lo acaba pagando (más todavía) Europa. Y que no se pierdan de verdad y esas armas terminen en manos terroristas que puedan atacar objetivos Europeos.....la destrucción que pueden llegar a causar.


*Blinken asegura que Ucrania se ha comprometido a no usar armas estadounidenses para atacar objetivos en territorio ruso*
El secretario de Estado de EE UU, Antony Blinken, ha asegurado que Ucrania se ha comprometido a no usar armas estadounidenses para atacar objetivos que se encuentren en territorio ruso. Así lo ha comunicado en una rueda de prensa junto al secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg. Horas antes, el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, había anunciado que enviará a Ucrania sistemas móviles de misiles de mayor alcance y precisión de los suministrados hasta ahora, lo que ha incomodado a Moscú, que ha advertido de que este suministro de cohetes aumenta el riesgo de que "el conflicto se amplíe y alcance a un tercer país".

Stoltenberg ha afirmado que "es difícil predecir el desarrollo de la guerra", pero que *Estados Unidos está jugando "un papel imprescindible en la respuesta a la invasión rusa". "Está marcando la diferencia en el campo de batalla todos los días*"


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

La región de Lviv podría reclutar a 70.000 hombres más, según el jefe de la oficina regional de registro y alistamiento militar de Lviv, Tyshchenko

La región ya ha movilizado a 40.000 militares. La mayoría de las veces las AFU necesitaban tiradores, ametralladores y conductores.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Esto les va a gustar:


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto les va a gustar:



Estos eran el arma definitiva ... Los rusos van a huir cagando leches para no tener que aguantar el rollo LGTBIQ+


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lucha por Sviatogorsk
> 
> Los habitantes de Sviatogorsk informan en los chats de que el puente que separa la ciudad de Sviatogorsk Lavra ha sido volado.
> 
> ...



Aun les quedaría el puente de Bohorodychne al oeste de Sviatogorsk como a unos 3-4 km. En los mapas no consta como tomado por Rusia, aunque se han reportado enfrentamientos pero tampoco he visto reportes de que el puente haya sido destruido. Eso si, aunque dispongan del puente esos 4km se pueden hacer muy cuesta arriba en caso de retirada.


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno van con ellos mismos , que visto lo visto por estos lares, no es poco!



El sultán sigue su propio plan, los demás somos meros instrumentos.
Pedirá algo a cambio de dejar entrar a Suecia en la OTAN, algo a cambio de expandirse por Siria y el Cáucaso.
El origen y la identidad de media Europa, como Hungría, Polonia o Rumanía, nació CONTRA el turco.
La única vez que toda Europa lucho unida en su historia, gabachos y piratas incluidos, fue Lepanto.


----------



## Harman (1 Jun 2022)

Sólo hay que fijarse en los parches de camuflaje en la banda de estribor y babor del barco y hacer caso a su palabra, es P-342, otros barcos tienen un esquema de pintura diferente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me








Para los que no tienen idea.
Este es uno de los barcos tipo Raptor.
En las imágenes del dron se ve cómo echa humo tras ser alcanzado por el Bairaktar durante los combates del 7 y 8 de mayo por la Isla de la Serpiente.
Ucrania declaró este barco hundido y lo añadió al resumen del Estado Mayor.
Pero como podemos ver, el barco sobrevivió al golpe y fue llevado a Sebastopol para ser reparado.
Fue identificado por su camuflaje distintivo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Nueve de cada 10 rusos se oponen a las concesiones a cambio del fin de las sanciones*
> 
> Por Ben Aris en Berlín 27 de mayo de 2022
> *La actitud de los rusos hacia Estados Unidos ha caído en picado hasta su segundo peor nivel registrado y la inmensa mayoría (87%) cree que el Kremlin no debe hacer concesiones a Occidente para que se levanten las sanciones extremas impuestas a Rusia.*
> ...



9 de cada 10 me parece poco.
El 98% aquí, quiere destruir a todos los ucranianos.
Veremos si acaba triunfando la línea suave del Kremlin o la del pueblo.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

Los residentes de Svyatogorsk, donde ya hay combates, informan que el puente que separa la ciudad de Svyatogorsk Lavra y que permite a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retirarse hacia Slavyansk ha sido volado.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> No te pongas a su nivel. Date cuenta de que en el foro hay gente muy desquiciada. Y en Kiev hay mucho enfermo mental, como Arestovich o el gordo Kuleba. Arestovich es un tío con un claro desorden de personalidad de tipo narcisista, probablemente exacerbado por una homosexualidad mas o menos oculta y la pobreza que la mayoría de los eslavos "disfrutaron" en los 90. No hay que dejarse llevar...
> 
> En Ucrania ahora mismo al menos el 50% de la tropa ucraniana quiere tirar el rifle y picar suela, pero o no pueden (comisarios politicos a sus espaldas) o no saben como hacerlo de forma segura. Se esta incluso hablando de oficiales ucranianos "vendiendo" pasaje seguro a tropas que se quieren rendir. A muchos ucranianos de a pie se les ha metido en este follón a pelo. Que quizás hubieran podido hacer algo para evitarlo entre todos? Seguro. Lo mismo que los españoles podrían poner ciertos frenos a las ambiciones de Antonio canalizadas a través de sus intentos de protagonismo OTAN o que los europeos podrían hacer algo para parar las payasadas de la Leyen y Borrell.
> 
> Una guerra nunca ha sido un negocio limpio, pero al menos habría que aspirar a salir del barrizal con la cabeza medio alta intentando haber sido un poco mejor. Si se es un mero espectador, todavía mas.



Tú y el 99% de los que estáis en el foro no lo entendéis.
Escribís desde Albacete, o desde Vilnus...con cero implicaciones emocionales sobre Rusia y los rusos.
A tí te caerán mejor o peor, pero seguirás comiéndote tus doritos pase lo que pase.

Los que tenemos implicaciones emocionales y familia rusa, no somos como vosotros.
Vemos lo que hacen a nuestros compatriotas en Europa. Y por eso, deseamos la aniquilación total del país 404.

Hay que destruir el cancer, para que nunca más vuelva a aparecer, al menos en las próximas décadas.
Ucraniano que veo, ucraniano al que le recuerdo que debería estar en el frente, y que es un cobarde.

Edito: Encima te dedicas a mandar privados insultándome.
Que te den por el culo. AL ignore


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



@JoséBatallas esa foto es de la *Casa del Libro* o *Elkar*, preguntó.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

parece un indicio bastante fuerte de que los rusos van a ir a por Odesa finalmente:

_*El astillero y los los servicios navales de Jerson estarán listos para el trabajo en toda regla
después de la liberación de las regiones de Nikolaev y Odessa, - *_
*Jefe adjunto de la región de Jerson, Kirill Stremousov*

Ukraine's denazification operation: operational update on 1 June (updated)


----------



## aserejee (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Aun les quedaría el puente de Bohorodychne al oeste de Sviatogorsk como a unos 3-4 km. En los mapas no consta como tomado por Rusia, aunque se han reportado enfrentamientos pero tampoco he visto reportes de que el puente haya sido destruido. Eso si, aunque dispongan del puente esos 4km se pueden hacer muy cuesta arriba en caso de retirada.



De foros de gente de allí según mi jefa, y que no se actualiza desde hace 3 días, (me imagino que no tienen internet/telefonos/electricidad). 

El puente está roto, pero el río no lleva mucha agua ahora mismo así que igual no les hace falta instalar los pontones o buscar otros puentes.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Biden destacó que *EE.UU. "no busca una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia*". Pues, "por mucho que no esté de acuerdo con Putin, y encuentre sus acciones un ultraje, *no intentaremos provocar su derrocamiento en Moscú*".



Biden no miente; *EE.UU. "NO BUSCA UNA GUERRA CON RUSIA, SOLO QUIERE QUE LA GUERRA SE LIMITE A LA UE-FR".*


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Jun 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra si sigue armando a Ukrania.*


----------



## itaka (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto les va a gustar:




Parece que aún

los supermercados están llenos de bollería.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> De foros de gente de allí según mi jefa, y que no se actualiza desde hace 3 días, (me imagino que no tienen internet/telefonos).
> 
> El puente está roto, pero el río no lleva mucha agua ahora mismo así que igual no les hace falta instalar los pontones o buscar otros puentes.



Gracias por el aporte, un dato importante.

Pues si el segundo puente está roto los defensores están jodidos. Literalmente los han vendido, les queda morir por Zelensky o rendirse.

A los líderes no parece que les vaya mal





Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Informaciones contradictorias. Por lo que parece un punto importante a ver si se termina aclarando


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jun 2022)

El checheno en plan irónico…es un crack…


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El Magreb va a conquistar Europa...



*"El profeta nos ordena que gobernemos el mundo"

*


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Biden anuncia otros 700 millones de dólares en ayuda militar para Ucrania.*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, ha anunciado este miércoles un nuevo paquete de armas por valor de 700 millones de dólares para Ucrania. Incluirá *sistemas de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad*, que pueden alcanzar con precisión objetivos a una distancia de hasta 80 km (50 millas).

"Estados Unidos apoyará a nuestros socios ucranianos y continuará proporcionando a Ucrania armas y equipos para defenderse", ha dicho Biden en un comunicado. Biden anunció el plan para dotar a Ucrania de sistemas de cohetes HIMARS de precisión* después de recibir garantías de Kiev de que no los utilizaría para alcanzar objetivos dentro del territorio ruso*. Biden impuso la condición para tratar de evitar una escalada en la guerra de Ucrania.

Ucrania ha estado buscando sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples (MLRS), como el *M270* y e*l M142 HIMARS*, ambos fabricados por Lockheed Martin, para proporcionar más potencia de fuego a mayor alcance para atacar las concentraciones de tropas rusas y las reservas de armas en la retaguardia de Rusia.


----------



## aserejee (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, un dato importante.
> 
> Pues si el segundo puente está roto los defensores están jodidos. Literalmente los han vendido, les queda morir por Zelensky o rendirse.
> 
> A los líderes no parece que les vaya mal



El 1er puente, el 2o ni idea
Según este telegram de @anna_news, consiguieron hablar con algún local y ya no hay defensores
(por mi parte no lo tengo claro) 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No es problema. Noticia de ayer:
> 
> *Sánchez promete a la OTAN aumentar el gasto militar*
> 
> Todos los paises aumentarán aún más de ese 2% el gasto militar. Países como España aumentarán aun más su deuda ya exagerada, para comprar armas que no necesitan para defender a un país que ni es de la UE. Y gracias a esto EEUU aumentará sus ingresos y sus beneficios aún más. Jugada maestra de EEUU que ve como sus ingresos aumentan con la venta de gas y armas mientras los países Europeos entran en recesión.



En el parlamento europeo se frotan las manos, posibles comisiones ???, con las compras futuras de material de guerra usano, el rearme de la UE, se deberia hacer con armamento europeo, fabricado en europa.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 9 de cada 10 me parece poco.
> El 98% aquí, quiere destruir a todos los ucranianos.
> Veremos si acaba triunfando la línea suave del Kremlin o la del pueblo.



Esntonces vamos descartando una "primavera rusa" para echar a Putin y poner a un Boris 2.0 ???


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Amnistía Internacional exige la liberación de los rusos procesados por rechazar la guerra en Ucrania.*
Amnistía Internacional (AI) ha exigido este miércoles a Rusia que ponga en libertad a todos *los procesados por oponerse a la campaña militar en Ucrania.* Lo ha hecho, el mismo día en que las autoridades rusas prorrogaron por medio año la medida cautelar de prisión preventiva por desprestigiar al Ejército al diputado municipal *Alexéi Gorínov.*

"Alexéi Gorínov y todas las personas privadas de libertad por expresar pacíficamente opiniones contrarias a la guerra deben ser puestas en libertad de forma inmediata e incondicional", ha exigido *Marie Struthers*, directora de AI para Europa del Este y Asia Central, en un comunicado difundido por la ONG. AI recordó que un Tribunal de Moscú inició hoy la audiencia contra Gorínov, acusado de difundir deliberadamente "informaciones falsas" al criticar la llamada "operación especial militar" en Ucrania, y prorrogó hasta noviembre la medida cautelar.

"El diputado Alexéi Gorínov está siendo procesado porque se atrevió a expresarse en contra de la agresión criminal de Rusia durante una sesión del Consejo Municipal. Ha estado en prisión preventiva desde hace cinco semanas y podría enfrentar 10 años de cárcel si es declarado culpable", alertó Struthers. *Según AI, se trata de "una campaña despiadada" de las autoridades rusas para abortar cualquier crítica a sus acciones en Ucrania.*


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El sultán sigue su propio plan, los demás somos meros instrumentos.
> Pedirá algo a cambio de dejar entrar a Suecia en la OTAN, algo a cambio de expandirse por Siria y el Cáucaso.
> El origen y la identidad de media Europa, como Hungría, Polonia o Rumanía, nació CONTRA el turco.
> *La única vez que toda Europa lucho unida *en su historia, gabachos y piratas incluidos, fue Lepanto.



Hombre, toda..... el mérito fue de España mayoritariamente. Y creo recordar que la flota turca estuvo amarrada muchos inviernos al abrigo de los puertos franceses. Y también, gracias a los franceses, poco tiempo después los turcos siguieron dominando el Mediterraneo oriental. Lo que hoy les pasa no es otra cosa que justicia divina.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Rusia puede abrir un "segundo frente" en dirección a Kiev además del sureste, temen en Kyiv.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Rusia sabe que solo le queda la réplica de la amenaza (lo digo por el post de Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra) da igual cuantas reglas se salte EEUU, no pueden declararle la guerra a EEUU. China no se va a poner de su lado en una teórica guerra y si Rusia ataca a EEUU.....la Otan atacaría a Rusia, ya que al final quien manda en esta es EEUU (Me refiero a que la teoría es que la Otan entra si atacan a un país que la integre....pero no todos los paises son iguales a la hora de la verdad)

A Rusia no le queda otra que tragar envie lo que envie EEUU y confiar en meter miedo a otros paises (o a los propios ciudadanos de EEUU) porque a la hora de la verdad todos saben que no tiene capacidad para declarar la guerra. Sacar a pasear armas nucleares al final supondría que todos perderían. Y a esto solo está dispuesto un país cuando ya lo ve todo perdido (que no es evidentemente el caso) o cuando sabe que el contrario no te va a poder responder, como hizo EEUU en su día.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jun 2022)

Los yanquis siguen mandando material, que llega en ferrocarril hasta cerquita del frente.

Los rusos como era previsible ganan, pero estan tardando más porque los suministros siguen llegando. No se a que cojones espera Putin para dar la orden. En cuanto vean que empiezan a volar puentes, lo que significa que sera dificilisimo no solo meter suministros tambien sacar la producción , posiblemente se repensaran esos pasos.

No les hace falta declarar la guerra a EEUU, sin puentes eso no pasa. ¿ que se queda dentro el trigo y suben los precios ? Pues mala suerte esto es una guerra. De todas formas luego pueden quedar bien sacando ese trigo por Meritopol o Mariupol cuyos puertos estan operativos, cobrando el porte y por el bien de la gente de todo el mundo.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> con lo "domesticada" que estaría turquía dentro de la UE. turquía es la pérdida de la oportunidad de proyección de la UE en asia central y oriente medio, todo por unos paletos tiroleses preocupadísimos por no sé qué derechos humanos que cierran puertas a unos mientras para otros (los bálticos) se mira a otro lado.
> sin turquía la UE no tiene ya futuro.



Domesticada Turquia ???, 90-100 millones mas de musulmanes en europa, lo poco agrada y lo mucho cansa, los turcos no deberian entrar en la Union Europea, jamas de los jamases !!!.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis siguen mandando material, que llega en ferrocarril hasta cerquita del frente.
> 
> Los rusos como era previsible ganan, pero estan tardando más porque los suministros siguen llegando. No se a que cojones espera Putin para dar la orden. En cuanto vean que empiezan a volar puentes, lo que significa que sera dificilisimo no solo meter suministros tambien sacar la producción , posiblemente se repensaran esos pasos.



El HIMARS puede tirar ráfagas de pepinos modernos a 300-500 km de distancia. Esto ya no es cuestión de volar puentes.

Seguro que los rusos tienen un plan al respecto (todavía dominan el espacio aéreo), pero van a llover hostias como panes por ambos bandos. Veremos como se desarrolla el asunto...


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como un solo misil de esos caiga en Rusia, se lía fijo.



Votaría, como primer plato, arrasar con las bases gUSAnas de Al-Tanaf y los campos petrolíferos de Al-Omar en Siria. Digo arrasar sin contemplaciones. Tropas que se encuentran ocupando territorio de un estado soberano.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

Quedan 4 de 60


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Pedirá algo a cambio de dejar entrar a Suecia en la OTAN, algo a cambio de expandirse por Siria y el Cáucaso.



Por ejemplo que ésta señora (dirigente del PKK según el gobierno turco) cese como diputada en el parlamento europeo por el Partido Social-Demócrata Sueco (SSA) y sea extraditada a Turquía junto a otros cuatro políticos "suecos" de origen kurdo. ¿Suecia va a pasar por el aro?...

Evin Incir - Wikipedia

Fem svenska politiker pekas ut som terrorister i Turkiet


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis siguen mandando material, que llega en ferrocarril hasta cerquita del frente.
> 
> Los rusos como era previsible ganan, pero estan tardando más porque los suministros siguen llegando. No se a que cojones espera Putin para dar la orden. En cuanto vean que empiezan a volar puentes, lo que significa que sera dificilisimo no solo meter suministros tambien sacar la producción , posiblemente se repensaran esos pasos.
> 
> No les hace falta declarar la guerra a EEUU, sin puentes eso no pasa. ¿ que se queda dentro el trigo y suben los precios ? Pues mala suerte esto es una guerra. De todas formas luego pueden quedar bien sacando ese trigo por Meritopol o Mariupol cuyos puertos estan operativos, cobrando el porte y por el bien de la gente de todo el mundo.



Pues he pensado lo mismo muchas veces y la única respuesta que encuentro es que si no vuelan los puentes y el ferrocarril es porque piensan usarlos una vez tomen las zonas. Rusia está usando la línea de ferrocarril ucraniana para la logística de sus tropas. Abastece a la artillería por medio del ferrocarril.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El HIMARS puede tirar ráfagas de pepinos modernos a 300-500 km de distancia. Esto ya no es cuestión de volar puentes.
> 
> Seguro que los rusos tienen un plan al respecto (todavía dominan el espacio aéreo), pero van a llover hostias como panes por ambos bandos. Veremos como se desarrolla el asunto...



Lo dudo bastante, no llegan a esa distancia ni de puta coña. Alcance maximo menos de 300km. Eso con los cohetes grandes, dudo que les den esos. Les daran los pequeños.

Si vuelan los puentes aislan el este, estan luchando por una puta carretera o un nudo de ferrocarriles local. Es bastante absurdo. Pueden aislar todo el este del Dnieper. Un bolsa gigante, porque pasando la munición y los suministros con barcazas no tiene para nada. No lo hacen por temas politicos de Putin. Al final se le va a cabrear la gente de tanto hacer el primo.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el parlamento europeo se frotan las manos, posibles comisiones ???, con las compras futuras de material de guerra usano, el rearme de la UE, se deberia hacer con armamento europeo, fabricado en europa.



Sería lo lógico, pero en gran parte no será así (al menos no a corto plazo, veremos en unos años) España ya compró helicópteros hace poco a EEUU. De todos modos a España de poco le servirá, porque la mayor parte del pastel de comprarse en Europa, se la llevaría Alemania y Francia. Por cierto, ya se están planteando la exención del Iva para proyectos militares de interés común. Es irónico, cada vez van quitando Ivas reducidos en alimentación o vivienda, pero quieren quitarlo para proyectos militares.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues he pensado lo mismo muchas veces y la única respuesta que encuentro es que si no vuelan los puentes y el ferrocarril es porque piensan usarlos una vez tomen las zonas. Rusia está usando la línea de ferrocarril ucraniana para la logística de sus tropas. Abastece a la artillería por medio del ferrocarril.



NO. Los ucranianos vuelan todos los putos puentes, lo estamos viendo incluso con puentes menores en rios mucho más pequeños. Prefieren dejar a los suyos cercados que dejar el puente en manos rusas. Si los empujan hasta el rio, es imposible cruzar esos puentes larguisimos con el enemigo al otro lado con cientos de misiles AT. Ademas es imposbile evitar que los vuelen. Es un tema politico.

Si quieren el oeste seria de idiotas intentar entrar por los puentes el dnieper no es el jarama, eso es enorme. Tienen la cabeza de puente de Jerson y pueden volver a entrar por Bielorrusia.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

@delhierro

A partir de especificaciones técnicas, la discusión que quieras. En cualquier caso, ni tu ni yo sabemos lo que van a mandar los americanos.









M142 HIMARS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













MGM-140 ATACMS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jun 2022)

En Usa ya está la gasofa casi como en Europa...a 1,50 euros.
En París, me ha comentado un colega que están empezando a quedarse sin diesel en algunas estaciones de servicio.

Ojo porque lo mismo todo es más grave de lo que parece...


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Esa zona ya fué de interes para las Potencias en el siglo XIX
https://i.postimg.cc/4yPNVxjh/crinea.jpg


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los refugiados ucranianos en Bulgaria perderán su derecho a alojarse en hoteles de la costa - Spiegel
> 
> Las autoridades de Sofía tienen previsto trasladar a los refugiados ucranianos de los hoteles junto al Mar Negro a centros de acogida especiales antes del inicio de las vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Vivir a costa del erario público o de los búlgaros es un lujo que no se puede rechazar, eso incluye a todos los habitantes de la UE. 

Así que los SOLIDARIOS de BOQUILLA deben de abrir bien sus carteras para atender TODAS las necesidades del (404) y no os olvidéis del lema (JÓDETE PUTIN) mientras os vais al guano más oscuro y profundo.


----------



## Strikelucky (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Rusia sabe que solo le queda la réplica de la amenaza (lo digo por el post de Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra) da igual cuantas reglas se salte EEUU, no pueden declararle la guerra a EEUU. China no se va a poner de su lado en una teórica guerra y si Rusia ataca a EEUU.....la Otan atacaría a Rusia, ya que al final quien manda en esta es EEUU (Me refiero a que la teoría es que la Otan entra si atacan a un país que la integre....pero no todos los paises son iguales a la hora de la verdad)
> 
> A Rusia no le queda otra que tragar envie lo que envie EEUU y confiar en meter miedo a otros paises (o a los propios ciudadanos de EEUU) porque a la hora de la verdad todos saben que no tiene capacidad para declarar la guerra. Sacar a pasear armas nucleares al final supondría que todos perderían. Y a esto solo está dispuesto un país cuando ya lo ve todo perdido (que no es evidentemente el caso) o cuando sabe que el contrario no te va a poder responder, como hizo EEUU en su día.




Creo que no es acertada tu reflexión, en parte; Rusia no va a declararle la guerra a usa(más querría la industria armamentistica de este ultimo), pero ha dicho bien claro que usar armas de alcance intermedio entregadas por usa es una declaración de guerra, hasta no hace mucho el abastecer a una parte beligerante en un conflicto te convierte en beligerante. Pues bien claro lo han dicho ya. Estaría declarando la guerra usa a Rusia.

Y personalmente no creo que Rusia tenga miedo de usa visto lo visto:
Primero: el ejército de usa no es rival para los Rusos, quizás para los iraquies o los afganos vale, pero para Rusia...
Segundo: su población no acepta ataúdes desde Vietnam, soldados muriendo en guerras que no les importan; llevan años entrenando terroristas por el mundo por que les falta valor para enfrentarse a los Rusos.
Tercero: no habrían montado toda esta película entre bambalinas para ahora tener cojones e ir de cara.


----------



## UsufructO (1 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto tiene que ver más con el cambio de ciclo, que con la variación de los costes... hasta hace apenas unos meses, los materiales tenían un precio muy estable, con lo cual calcular el precio final de una obra era relativamente fácil... ahora con este caos en el precio el cálculo se vuelve IMPOSIBLE, para gentes que estaban acostumbradas específicamente a esos precios estables...
> 
> Sé de personas que han dado presupuestos que hoy ni de broma podrán cumplir... y sé de obras paradas en espera o súplica de que bajen esos precios, ya que no las pueden rematar y sin ello ni siquiera pueden cobrar lo hecho...
> 
> ...



Trabajo en temas de video vigilancia y cuando peor van las cosas más trabajo tenemos.... vamos de culo actualmente.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se sabe algo de las "cositas" de Ego en Jersón?
> Vaya banda, el pingüino gilipollenko, los panchicircuncisos, asteriscos el patton del orinoco, tales de panfleto, egomongocéntrico y la última incorporación el lacayo defensor de pzifferoccidente



Se escapan aburridos del hilo de Txusky !!!.


----------



## Strikelucky (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sería lo lógico, pero en gran parte no será así (al menos no a corto plazo, veremos en unos años) España ya compró helicópteros hace poco a EEUU. De todos modos a España de poco le servirá, porque la mayor parte del pastel de comprarse en Europa, se la llevaría Alemania y Francia. Por cierto, ya se están planteando la exención del Iva para proyectos militares de interés común. Es irónico, cada vez van quitando Ivas reducidos en alimentación o vivienda, pero quieren quitarlo para proyectos militares.



Y me pregunto, ¿a qué precio van a fabricar sin materias primas y energía baratas de Rusia?
Níquel, gas natural por poner un par de ejemplos.


----------



## hikso (1 Jun 2022)

Claro, por qué crees que los rusos no han atacado los puentes. Porque ese material enviado por la OTAN acaba en sus manos por pura corrupción de los oficiales ucranianos. Los únicos que no son unos ladrones son los de Odessa y ahí sí que hubo que derribar el puente de Zatoka.


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tú y el 99% de los que estáis en el foro no lo entendéis.
> Escribís desde Albacete, o desde Vilnus...con cero implicaciones emocionales sobre Rusia y los rusos.
> A tí te caerán mejor o peor, pero seguirás comiéndote tus doritos pase lo que pase.
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es la situación de los ucranianos en Rusia? ¿Algún tipo de vigilancia? 
Imagino que la mayoría serán de lengua materna rusa y/o prorrusos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Hombre, toda..... el mérito fue de España mayoritariamente. Y creo recordar que la flota turca estuvo amarrada muchos inviernos al abrigo de los puertos franceses. Y también, gracias a los franceses, poco tiempo después los turcos siguieron dominando el Mediterraneo oriental. Lo que hoy les pasa no es otra cosa que justicia divina.



La santa liga fueron España, la Santa sede y Venecia. Y ya. En las tropas de la Serenísima combatió aquella inolvidable jornada Immanuel Theotokopulos, hermano del Greco. Creta era veneciana.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano decidió rendirse a los rusos.

Su desgarradora llamada a su madre llorando está en vídeo.

Dice a su madre; todo era una mentira mamá... los rusos son los buenos.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá se mantenga Zelensky mucho más tiempo.
> Hasta el último ucraniano.



Muchos mensajes bajo manga de que Francia y Alemania no quieren que la guerra se alargue mas alla de diciembre, pero solo son palabras, si la UE cierra las fronteras de Polonia y Rumania con Ucrania, se termina la guerra !!!.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Estoy completamente convencido de que aunque acabe la guerra, las sanciones a Rusia no se van a levantar mientras siga Putin en el poder y no haya un cambio en la mentalidad de Rusia.
Esto en el fondo nos va a venir bien a medio y largo plazo para cambiar de distribuidores y dejar de tenernos cogidos por las pelotas un dictador psicópata con aires de grandeza.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El HIMARS puede tirar ráfagas de pepinos modernos a 300-500 km de distancia. Esto ya no es cuestión de volar puentes.
> 
> Seguro que los rusos tienen un plan al respecto (todavía dominan el espacio aéreo), pero van a llover hostias como panes por ambos bandos. Veremos como se desarrolla el asunto...



Ya tienen los Smerch que hacen lo mismo y los tochka-U que tiran pepinos mucho más gordos. Y? Les llegarán, se los joderán y a esperar otra remesa. 
A ver ... hace una semana Zelensky dijo que habían padecido dos mil y pico misiles y tres mil y pico ataques aéreos. Solo hay que localizarlos y mandar media docena de aviones a descojonarlos.

Todo lo que manden es inútil mientras no consigan que ni un solo avión o misil ruso sobrevuele ucrania. Y eso no lo van a conseguir.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un soldado ucraniano decidió rendirse a los rusos.
> 
> Su desgarradora llamada a su madre llorando está en vídeo.
> 
> Dice a su madre; todo era una mentira mamá... los rusos son los buenos.



Venga hombre ... no tengas en cuenta lo que dice un prisionero ukro o un prisionero ruso. Si no dicen lo que les mandan los muelen a palos ...


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Creo que no es acertada tu reflexión, en parte; Rusia no va a declararle la guerra a usa(más querría la industria armamentistica de este ultimo), pero ha dicho bien claro que usar armas de alcance intermedio entregadas por usa es una declaración de guerra, hasta no hace mucho el abastecer a una parte beligerante en un conflicto te convierte en beligerante. Pues bien claro lo han dicho ya.
> 
> Y personalmente no creo que Rusia tenga miedo de usa visto lo visto:
> Primero: el ejército de usa no es rival para los Rusos, quizás para los iraquies o los afganos vale, pero para Rusia...
> ...



Mi respuesta es a un comentario anterior que indicaba " *Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra si sigue armando a Ukrania.*" Y como digo, no, Rusia no va a declarar la guerra a EEUU por lo ya comentado.

"Las sanciones son como una declaración de guerra"

Esto mismo ya lo dijo Putín en su día y luego no solo no ha hecho nada, si no que de hecho está planteandose permitir los envios del cereal a quien está enviando armas en su contra. Una cosa es salir a amenazar con declaraciones de guerra y otra cumplirlas. Y Rusia no tiene potencial para ir contra todos ellos solos, como no podría hacerlo tampoco ningún otro país.

Y no es el ejército de EEUU, es el ejército de EEUU y todo el ejército Europeo. Porque atacar a EEUU significaría la entrada en la guerra con todo por parte de la Otan. Y la realidad es que Rusia tendría poco que hacer. ¿Pagaría un alto coste económico Europa? Si, mayor que EEUU, que sería el mayor beneficiado al quitarse a Rusia y la UE de encima (les costaría muchos años recuperarse)

EEUU no necesita "ir de cara" EEUU no podía ni quería declarar la guerra directamente a Rusia, no se trata de que puedan o no vencerlos, eso es lo de menos, no tendría sentido hacerlo sin ganar nada. Lo que importa a día de hoy es la economía del país. Y EEUU con lo que gana es con que entren en guerra otros paises para que sean estos los que entren en recesión y luego ser EEUU quien se lleve los recursos (o su buena parte de estos con el menor coste para su economía) No ya el cereal, si no por ejemplo el Litio. El hijo de Biden tiene muchos chanchullos en Ucrania y Zelensky es un presidente de trapo al que llegado el momento favorecerá más a EEUU que a Europa. Sin embargo quien depende del cereal y del gas Ruso es Europa y es quien puede entrar en recesión. Y si es Rusia quien te declara la guerra, eso obliga a la Otan a entrar en guerra y Europa por cercania será quien más sufre el impacto de la guerra, mientras EEUU te sigue vendiendo mucho más caro el gas, vendiendote armas.....


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Marina Ovsyannikova, ex miembro del personal de Channel One, que salió corriendo en la televisión en directo con una pancarta contra la guerra, ha aparecido en el sitio web de Peacemaker
> 
> Al parecer, por decir que Ovsyannikova quiere volver a Rusia (su carrera no funcionó en Alemania).
> 
> ...



*Mensaje mío 29 mayo 2022*


> Y se fue a vivir a Alemania ya que decía que la FR era muy mala y ahora quiere volver a la FR y su hijo la considera una traidora contra todo lo ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mi respuesta es a un comentario anterior que indicaba " *Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra si sigue armando a Ukrania.*" Y como digo, no, Rusia no va a declarar la guerra a EEUU por lo ya comentado.
> 
> "Las sanciones son como una declaración de guerra"
> 
> ...



Otro otanista que va de suavon.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estoy completamente convencido de que aunque acabe la guerra, las sanciones a Rusia no se van a levantar mientras siga Putin en el poder y no haya un cambio en la mentalidad de Rusia.
> Esto en el fondo nos va a venir bien a medio y largo plazo para cambiar de distribuidores y dejar de tenernos cogidos por las pelotas un dictador psicópata con aires de grandeza.



No lo entiendes. Mientras no haya un cambio de mentalidad y de política exterior en europa, los rusos no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. Cuando acaben el tema ukro, lo siguiente va a ser desmantelar toda la infraestructura OTAN al este del Elba y volver a la situación militar del 91, por las buenas o por las malas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Los residentes de Svyatogorsk, donde los combates ya están en marcha, informan que el puente que separa la ciudad de Svyatogorsk Lavra y que da a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para retirarse hacia Slavyansk ha sido volado.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otro otanista que va de suavon.



Aprende a leer así entenderás explicaciones sencillas. Imagino que era demasiado texto para que lo leyeses y lo comprendieses y directamente te limitas a soltar tu mantra cuando hay más de dos frases seguidas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Aprende a leer así entenderás explicaciones sencillas. Imagino que era demasiado texto para que lo leyeses y lo comprendieses y directamente te limitas a soltar tu mantra cuando hay más de dos frases seguidas.



Me pasa como al Sargento Montana: os huelo.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Es obvio que ucrania está pagando un alto precio por su libertad. 
Pero lo paga gustosa y el resto del mundo no debemos más que ayudarlos para que sigan peleando por su pais!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mi respuesta es a un comentario anterior que indicaba " *Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra si sigue armando a Ukrania.*" Y como digo, no, Rusia no va a declarar la guerra a EEUU por lo ya comentado.
> 
> "Las sanciones son como una declaración de guerra"
> 
> ...



Bueno, bueno…los rusos piensan otra cosa y se preparan…








Rusia pone en marcha maniobra nuclear en plena crisis con Occidente | HISPANTV


En medio de la situación ya tensa por la situación en Ucrania, las fuerzas nucleares rusas están realizando ejercicios militares.




www.hispantv.com





Si vuelan esos juguetes en serio alguno se iba a atragantar…en USA…


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Estos eran el arma definitiva ... Los rusos van a huir cagando leches para no tener que aguantar el rollo LGTBIQ+



El parche del unicornio con el cvlo colorado ukro, es un aviso de arma biologica...


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas ocuparon casi el 80% del pueblo de Kamyshevakha al norte de Popasnaya


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mi respuesta es a un comentario anterior que indicaba " *Rusia amenaza a EEUU con declararle la guerra si sigue armando a Ukrania.*" Y como digo, no, Rusia no va a declarar la guerra a EEUU por lo ya comentado.
> 
> "Las sanciones son como una declaración de guerra"
> 
> ...



Por muchos papeles que tengan firmaos, los yankis no se van a arriesgar a que los conviertan en un solar radiactivo si Rusia ataca a Polonia o Alemania. Del mismo modo, ni polacos ni alemanes se meterían en una gerra entre USA y Rusia. Bueno ... los polacos igual si, que eson son idiotas perdidos.

Muchos deciais que si rusia entraba en Ucrania era la tercera guerra munial y los usa atacarían. No, no han movido un puto dedo ni lo moverán. Se limitan a vender armas a los ukros para que se maten por ellos. Como no atacarían si mañana les vuelan el escudo antimisiles de Polonía y Rumanía. Una cosa es fanfarronear hasta cierto punto y otra muy distinta poner los cojones en la mesa cuando ves que el otro los ha puesto en serio ya antes que tu y va a por todas. Los yankis solo guerrean con gente indefensa que no puede hacerles daño.

De hecho la lección que está aprendiendo el mundo es que la "protección" de USA no garantiza nada. Solo que te *vendan* escopetas cuando llegan las hostias. Supongo que en Taiwan estarán tomando nota. 

Te aseguro que dentro de 10 años toda la infraestructura otánica al este del Elba habrá desaparecido.


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu escribes para generar polemica verdad, porque todo lo que has dicho debe estar solo en tu cabeza, te voy mandar al ignore porque la gente como tu me toca mucho los huevos...



Lo dije con anterioridad: 
- En este hilo su MISIÓN es la de MOLESTAR
- En el hilo de SIRIA era la CRISTIANDAD
- En el hilo de la PLANDEMIA era ser INTENSIVISTA 
- ¿Qué será lo próximo?, hagan sus apuestas


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me pasa como al Sargento Montana: os huelo.



Pues eso, como ya dije y era bastante evidente, no eres capaz de entender conceptos sencillos y en cuanto intentas leer más de dos frases te pierdes tu solo y dejas de leer consciente de que no vas a ser capaz de entender mensajes tan intrincados (bueno para ti lo son cualquier post con más de una frase). Mejor sigue citando cosas de internet y no cites a otros foreros si no estás capacitado para entender lo que exponen. Ale, troll al ignore.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Jun 2022)

*DINAMARCA APRUEBA AUMENTAR LA COOPERACIÓN EN DEFENSA CON LA UE. *
Dinamarca aprobó este miércoles en referendo *eliminar la excepción en materia de defensa a la política común de la Unión Europea (UE)*, vigente desde hace tres décadas, según un sondeo a pie de urna de la televisión pública DR.
Los partidarios de suprimir esa medida lograron el* 69,1 %* de los votos frente al* 30,9 %* de la opción contraria, de acuerdo con la proyección de DR, mientras que en otra encuesta del canal semipúblico TV2 obtuvieron el *66,6 y el 33,4 %*, respectivamente.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Jun 2022)

*PODEMOS CRITICA QUE LAS ESTRUCTURAS "OBSOLETAS" COMO LA OTAN SON "UN PELIGRO PARA LA PAZ". *


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jun 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Las que los gobiernan obligándolas a contratar con ellas. Las que tienen de consejeros a exministros



Me das la razón, reduce estado y reducirás eso


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es obvio que ucrania está pagando un alto precio por su libertad.
> Pero lo paga gustosa y el resto del mundo no debemos más que ayudarlos para que sigan peleando por su pais!



Ucrania-país no corre riesgo de desaparecer.
La operación va dirigida a desmilitarizar la zona, para devolverle la *neutralidad* que nunca debió abandonar por deseo de un actorcillo cocainómano.
Después de 3 meses creí ya te habrías enterado. Eres un necio, pero ese es tu problema, no el mío.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por muchos papeles que tengan firmaos, los yankis no se van a arriesgar a que los conviertan en un solar radiactivo si Rusia ataca a Polonia o Alemania. Del mismo modo, ni polacos ni alemanes se meterían en una gerra entre USA y Rusia. Bueno ... los polacos igual si, que eson son idiotas perdidos.
> 
> *Muchos deciais* que si rusia entraba en Ucrania era la tercera guerra munial y los usa atacarían. No, no han movido un puto dedo ni lo moverán. Se limitan a vender armas a los ukros para que se maten por ellos. Como no atacarían si mañana les vuelan el escudo antimisiles de Polonía y Rumanía. Una cosa es fanfarronear hasta cierto punto y otra muy distinta poner los cojones en la mesa cuando ves que el otro los ha puesto en serio ya antes que tu y va a por todas. Los yankis solo guerrean con gente indefensa que no puede hacerles daño.
> 
> Te aseguro que dentro de 10 años toda la infraestructura otánica al este del Elba habrá desaparecido.



Nadie va a sacar armas nucleares a pasear porque pierden todos. Pero si Rusia atacase a EEUU, la Otan atacaría a Rusia. Y por tanto Rusia no va a hacer tal cosa, demasiados frentes que no podría asumir.

¿Me pones donde dije yo que si Rusia entraba en Ucrania era la tercera guerra Mundial y que EEUU los atacaría. No pongas comentarios que no he hecho como si fuesen mios, gracias. EEUU está haciendo lo que yo llevo diciendo desde el primer día, moverse por su propio beneficio y meter a Europa en la que no pintaba nada. A cambio vende gas más caro y vende armas. EEUU ha tenido muchos intereses en Ucrania y mucho que tapar con los chanchullos del hijo de Biden. Algo que yo llevo diciendo desde el principio, mis posts están ahí muy claros, no me repetiré. EEUU está consiguiendo que Europa pueda entrar en recesión mientras ellos se llevan su parte del pastel. Como dije desde el primer día, lo ilógico es que la UE haya tragado y se limite a hacer (como costumbre) lo que manda EEUU (que al final en Europa mandan 3 paises....más el añadido del Reino Unido aunque ya no sea de la UE)


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Desglose del nuevo paquete militar de USA para Ucrania*:

Ukraine's new military aid package, previously announced by President Joe Biden, includes: 

- 4 HIMARS and ammunition

- 5 anti-artillery radars

- 2 air surveillance radars, 

- 50 Javelin missile launchers and 1,000 missiles to them

- 6,000 anti-tank weapons

- 15,000 155mm artillery shells

- 4 Mi-17 helicopters

- 15 tactical vehicles, spare parts and equipment.

It will take about three weeks to train the Ukrainian military in the use of MLRS, the Pentagon said. 

UN.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un soldado ucraniano decidió rendirse a los rusos.
> 
> Su desgarradora llamada a su madre llorando está en vídeo.
> 
> Dice a su madre; todo era una mentira mamá... los rusos son los buenos.



Personalmente no me gustan este tipo de vídeos los considero propaganda barata. 

Otra cosa son los vídeos que se graban los propios soldados en el frente grabándose con sus móviles y haciendo comunicados de la mierda que es todo.

Pero los prisioneros llamando a sus madres no los soporto.


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Jun 2022)

Esta vez hay que machacar a rusia para que no vuelvan a levantar cabeza. Después del hundimiento vergonzoso del comunismo se les ofreció el capitalismo y participar de los mercados e instituciones internacionales para que tuviesen dignidad y algo que llevarse a la boca, pero en vez de agradecerlo, muerden la mano de quien les da de comer. Esta vez va a ser diferente. Rusia va a desaparecer.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ucrania-país no corre riesgo de desaparecer.
> La operación va dirigida a desmilitarizar la zona, para devolverle la *neutralidad* que nunca debió abandonar por deseo de un actorcillo cocainómano.
> Después de 3 meses creí ya te habrías enterado. *Eres un necio*, pero ese es tu problema, no el mío.



Y tú un GILIPOLLAS...que te crees todas las mentiras de los putinianos------


----------



## chusto (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estoy completamente convencido de que aunque acabe la guerra, las sanciones a Rusia no se van a levantar mientras siga Putin en el poder y no haya un cambio en la mentalidad de Rusia.
> Esto en el fondo nos va a venir bien a medio y largo plazo para cambiar de distribuidores y dejar de tenernos cogidos por las pelotas un dictador psicópata con aires de grandeza.



Que nos va a ir medio bien a largo plazo?? Tio a ver si te enteras, el petroleo ruso es insustituible. Los demas productores van a tope y no van a poder incrementar la produccion para cubrir el petroleo ruso. Estamos condenados a una crisis brutal. Si mañana nos cuesta cuatro veces mas el combustible a todos, esto es una puta catastrofe para Europa.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, bueno…los rusos piensan otra cosa y se preparan…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal al inicio de todo esto ya salió una noticia similar sobre que Rusia se preparaba para el uso de armas nucleares y luego evidentemente nada. De hecho Zelensky lo repite cual mantra en cuanto tiene ocasión para meter miedo e intentar forzar la entrada con todo por parte de la Otan. No se yo si nos atrangantaríamos antes en Europa (porque si vas a atacar lo haces antes a tu enemigo más cercano) por meternos en una guerra en la que no pintabamos nada y en la que nos ha "metido" (aunque no se envien ejércitos estás enviando armas y sufriendo la economía) EEUU por sus propios intereses. Nunca entenderé porque la UE se deja manejar tanto por los EEUU.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Nadie va a sacar armas nucleares a pasear porque pierden todos. Pero si Rusia atacase a EEUU, la Otan atacaría a Rusia. Y por tanto Rusia no va a hacer tal cosa, demasiados frentes que no podría asumir.
> 
> ¿Me pones donde dije yo que si Rusia entraba en Ucrania era la tercera guerra Mundial y que EEUU los atacaría. No pongas comentarios que no he hecho como si fuesen mios, gracias. EEUU está haciendo lo que yo llevo diciendo desde el primer día, moverse por su propio beneficio y meter a Europa en la que no pintaba nada. A cambio vende gas más caro y vende armas. EEUU ha tenido muchos intereses en Ucrania y mucho que tapar con los chanchullos del hijo de Biden. Algo que yo llevo diciendo desde el principio, mis posts están ahí muy claros, no me repetiré. EEUU está consiguiendo que Europa pueda entrar en recesión mientras ellos se llevan su parte del pastel. Como dije desde el primer día, lo ilógico es que la UE haya tragado y se limite a hacer (como costumbre) lo que manda EEUU (que al final en Europa mandan 3 paises....más el añadido del Reino Unido aunque ya no sea de la UE)



Los estados unidos están consiguiendo que europa y estados unidos entren en recesión. Vamos a ver ... supones que en USA hay unos maquiavelos que hacen todo esto para mejorar su economía. Bueno, puede que la idea sea esa pero lo que hay son unos gilipollas que están consiguiendo entrar en recesión y se van a llevar por delante occidente, ellos incluidos.. Su PIB ya ha caido respecto al del año pasado, que ya era malo por la pandemia. Poco, un 0,5, pero tienen unas perspectivas chunguísimas.

Y no, nadie movería un dedo por Polonia o Alemania si los rusos los atacan ni nadie se apuntaría a la guerra si los yankis pretendieran atacar Rusia. Hombre ... si los atacaran yo que se .... una tribu de lapones, si ... se apuntarían todos .... Si los ataca Rusia, ni cristo incluido USA. Una cosa es lo que se firma y otra lo que se hace cuando llega la hora de la verdad.


----------



## Atolladero (1 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Esta vez hay que machacar a rusia para que no vuelvan a levantar cabeza. Después del hundimiento vergonzoso del comunismo se les ofreció el capitalismo y participar de los mercados e instituciones internacionales para que tuviesen dignidad y algo que llevarse a la boca, pero en vez de agradecerlo, muerden la mano de quien les da de comer. Esta vez va a ser diferente. Rusia va a desaparecer.



No haces honor a tu mote, él 500 rusos muertos, tú no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire, desde cuando el capitalismo anglo supone una mínima dignidad ¿Tu ves cómo está España gracias a haber entrado en la CEE y la OTAN?

Sólo se me ocurre pensar que eres un borrego lacayuno, pobre ignorante. Léete Madre Patria de Marcelo Gullo y espabila mendrugo.


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Jun 2022)

Pasta de Bretol 023A Bretol Paste - Pasta para untar billletes de dólares


En el minuto 07:50 https://www.mitele.es/programas-tv/horizonte/temporada-2/horizonte-temporada-programa-40_06541203/player/ ¿Qué cojones será eso? No sale nada en google. Lo que utilizó la Embajada de Estados Unidos en España para untar los billetes de 100 millones de dólares metidos en un...




www.burbuja.info





Un poco de pasta de Bretol para todos los ciber-trolls que apoyan al carnicero de Zelensky.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

Interesante vídeo de la cabina del helicóptero ruso que ha salido hoy a la luz. 
El vídeo en sí muestra la acción sobre la zona de Izyum. El audio es una mezcla 
de comunicación en la cabina entre piloto, copiloto y el ordenador del helicóptero
representado por una voz femenina. En el minuto 1:17 esta voz femenina anuncia
una amenaza en el hemisferio posterior del helicóptero, clasificada como Gepard. 
No estoy seguro de la exactitud de este sistema L 370 Vitebsk, pero es la primera 
confirmación indirecta del uso en batalla del sistema AA alemán (Flakpanzer Gepard).

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal al inicio de todo esto ya salió una noticia similar sobre que Rusia se preparaba para el uso de armas nucleares y luego evidentemente nada. De hecho Zelensky lo repite cual mantra en cuanto tiene ocasión para meter miedo e intentar forzar la entrada con todo por parte de la Otan. No se yo si nos atrangantaríamos antes en Europa (porque si vas a atacar lo haces antes a tu enemigo más cercano) por meternos en una guerra en la que no pintabamos nada y en la que nos ha "metido" (aunque no se envien ejércitos estás enviando armas y sufriendo la economía) EEUU por sus propios intereses. Nunca entenderé porque la UE se deja manejar tanto por los EEUU.



Todas las noticias que salen en occidente son:

.- fuentes confiables dicen que rusia va a tirar pepinos nucleares
.- la inteligencia británica dice que los rusos no dejan salir el trigo y se lo llevan p'a Rusia
.- según oficiales de inteligencia polacos los rusos se la cascan dos veces al dia ...
.- según el MI6 Putin tiene un cancer de caballo ..

Si te fijas nadie pregunta a los rusos a ver que dicen ellos.

Por lo tanto todo lo que se publica, y todas las conclusiones que sacais a partir de lo que se publica, vale CERO. Opinais sobre la base de lo que alguien dice que dicen o quieren los rusos. No teneis ni puta idea de que quieren en realidad los rusos, o de que van a hacer los rusos, más alla de que lo que ellos mismos han dicho que quieren. O sea, los 3 o 4 puntos que comentó Putin el primer día: quiero esto y ni se os ocurra asomar el hocico que os mando un cargamento del material del que están hechas las estrellas.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

¿Que guerra? No hay ninguna guerra, solo una operación especial para liberar al pueblo ucraniano, que esta deseoso de recibir a sus libertadores con flores. ...nos ha joio el putiniano este de mierda.


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, un dato importante.
> 
> Pues si el segundo puente está roto los defensores están jodidos. Literalmente los han vendido, les queda morir por Zelensky o rendirse.
> 
> ...



El Goebbels de marca blanca del siglo XXI viviendo y comiendo muy bien, mientras los hinteligentes están muriendo por centenares todos los días, bienvenidos a la NUEVA REALIDAD del mundo occidental


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jun 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Que nos va a ir medio bien a largo plazo?? Tio a ver si te enteras, el petroleo ruso es insustituible. Los demas productores van a tope y no van a poder incrementar la produccion para cubrir el petroleo ruso. Estamos condenados a una crisis brutal. Si mañana nos cuesta cuatro veces mas el combustible a todos, esto es una puta catastrofe para Europa.



La gasolina hoy en mi zona a 2,15€…y en alguna del entorno que no controlo me han comentado que a 2,19€….para llorar…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Jun 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Que nos va a ir medio bien a largo plazo?? Tio a ver si te enteras, el petroleo ruso es insustituible. Los demas productores van a tope y no van a poder incrementar la produccion para cubrir el petroleo ruso. Estamos condenados a una crisis brutal. Si mañana nos cuesta cuatro veces mas el combustible a todos, esto es una puta catastrofe para Europa.



Hola, vuestro picolero de guardia os comunica:

Suscribo fuertemente cada una de las palabras de Chusto y a ver si dejamos de hacer el gilipuertas con el petróleo que como dice Turiel con los GAÑANES que le cuestionan los problemas con el gasoil.
ESTOY HASTA LOS COJONES.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Turquia anuncia conversación exitosa con USA sobre los F-16,

(No se podía de saber)


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

Los escolares de Mariupol celebraron el 1 de junio el primer torneo de fútbol tras el fin de las hostilidades. Participaron más de 500 jóvenes atletas, dijo el jefe de la ciudad de Mariupol, Konstantin Ivashchenko, en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (1 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *PODEMOS CRITICA QUE LAS ESTRUCTURAS "OBSOLETAS" COMO LA OTAN SON "UN PELIGRO PARA LA PAZ". *



Algo totalmente cierto. Es la OTAN la que ha estado empujando esta guerra, son los que tumbaron un gobierno amigo de Rusia con un golpe de estado descarado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Rusia anuncia limita exportación de gases inertes hasta fin de año... neón, argón, helio, otros...

Rusia produce el 30% mundial de neón.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

*Hungría bloquea el sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE a Rusia por la inclusión del patriarca Kirill.*
Hungría ha mantenido este miércoles su *veto a la aprobación formal del sexto paquete de sanciones europeas a Rusia, *por la inclusión del jefe de la iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, el patriarca Kirill, en la lista de afectados, según apuntan fuentes diplomáticas a la agencia AFP. Los embajadores de los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) se reunieron este miércoles para formalizar el acuerdo político sellado el lunes por los líderes del bloque en una cumbre, pero no lograron superar las reticencias húngaras.

El lunes, los líderes europeos *aprobaron un embargo a las compras del petróleo ruso que llega por vía marítima*, excluyendo por el momento el crudo abastecido por oleoductos, para hacer que Hungría dejara de lado su veto. Sin embargo, el sexto paquete de medidas restrictivas incluye la ampliación de la lista de funcionarios, personalidades y entidades rusas sancionadas, y Hungría exige que se retire al patriarca Kirill de esta nueva lista negra europea.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Turquia anuncia conversación exitosa con USA sobre los F-16,
> 
> (No se podía de saber)



Aún les puede sacar más.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> V. Zelensky acepta y declara a Newsmax que diariamente Ucrania pierde +600 soldados entre muertos y heridos. A ese ritmo no creo que puedan reponer la perdidas de personal y material y que esta guerra termina antes de finalizar el año.



Así se hace, hijo de puta, que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Arraki (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## xenofonte (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo presentan ante la opinión pública occidental como el Carlos Martel del siglo XXI


----------



## chusto (1 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La gasolina hoy en mi zona a 2,15€…y en alguna del entorno que no controlo me han comentado que a 2,19€….para llorar…



Pues el diesel parecido. Imaginate el transporte, obra publica y agricultura que no pueden sustituir el diesel por nada mas. Hay algo muy oscuro que no llego a entender para que los lideres europeos hayan tragado con esto.


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia anuncia limita exportación de gases inertes hasta fin de año... neón, argón, helio, otros...
> 
> Rusia produce el 30% mundial de neón.



TSMC calienta, que sales


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



Muy bien le deben pagar, para comer culo y luego relamerse.


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Lo presentan ante la opinión pública occidental como el Carlos Martel del siglo XXI



Es el nuevo MOISÉS


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Algo totalmente cierto. Es la OTAN la que ha estado empujando esta guerra, son los que tumbaron un gobierno amigo de Rusia con un golpe de estado descarado.



Joerrrrrr delhierro....tú si que sabes joio...como te lea el hijoputin te contrata.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Aún les puede sacar más.



Cierto....las conversaciones incluyen el retorno de Turquia al programa de desarrollo del f-35 de 5a generación y 80 kits de actualización block 70.

Block 70 son kits para f-16 motores General Electric, mejora del avión en general.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

BMP-2, blindado con bloques de protección dinámica "Contacto-1". 








Los chicos del grupo "O" saludan a la Viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Anna Malyar, quien cree que Liman aún no ha sido tomado por nosotros. Y que la batalla continúa en la ciudad. En realidad, están persiguiendo a los ucros por el bosque en las afueras de la ciudad desde ayer


----------



## delhierro (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrrrr delhierro....tú si que sabes joio...como te lea el hijoputin te contrata.



Bueno, de hecho Putin hizo el primo. Esto ni tenia que haber ocurrido. Cuando el golpe del 2014 debio respaldar a su aliado y mandar una división aerotransportada. Se acojono o se fio de los "socios" y ha acabado en una guerra a medio gas, que cualquier dia puede ser una guerra seria. A veces darle largas a un problema lo soluciona solo, y a veces consigue empeorarlo considerablemente. En este caso ha sido la segunda opción.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí un niño liberado por Rusia de la malvada Ucrania.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> TSMC calienta, que sales



Bingo!!.
Sin gases no hay chips.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia anuncia limita exportación de gases inertes hasta fin de año... neón, argón, helio, otros...
> 
> Rusia produce el 30% mundial de neón.



Perjudica a los fabricantes de componentes electrónicos de calidad, entre otros a microchips, memorias, etc.


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Venga hombre ... no tengas en cuenta lo que dice un prisionero ukro o un prisionero ruso. Si no dicen lo que les mandan los muelen a palos ...



Para conseguir un testimonio como el que hemos visto no hace falta moler a nadie a palos.
Solo hace falta encontrar al que está dispuesto a colaborar.
Y si es cierto, no creo que le dispensen al que ha colaborador ni mejor ni peor trato que a los demás.
Y si es un fake (por hipótesis) están ambos roles muy bien interpretados.


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



Se ve que no es un fanático. No se cree lo que cuenta. Actúa y mal, sobreactua. No se si tiene el guión en la cabeza o en la pantalla. Los gestos, su tono , su entonación, lo delatan.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Para conseguir un testimonio como el que hemos visto no hace falta moler a nadie a palos.
> Solo hace falta encontrar al que está dispuesto a colaborar.
> Y si es cierto, no creo que le dispensen al que ha colaborador ni mejor ni peor trato que a los demás.
> Y si es un fake (por hipótesis) están ambos roles muy bien interpretados.



Pues claro que son todos fakes ..... no se ni porqué se molestan en hacerlos, tanto los rusos como los ukros. Qué quieres que diga el tio? Mecagüenlosputosmuertosdeestosrusosdemierda? Pues no. Dicen lo que les mandan que digan.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia anuncia limita exportación de gases inertes hasta fin de año... neón, argón, helio, otros...
> 
> Rusia produce el 30% mundial de neón.



Los gases inertes tienen muchos usos p.e. :

Helio, hinchar globos esos de críos que vuelan, mezcla de oxigeno + helio para trabajos submarinos a gran profundidad, electrónica, equipos militares, etc.
Argón creo que se usa como gas para apagar incendios en zonas criticas, iluminación, soldadura
Neón iluminación, refrigeración.

Son unos ejemplos, hay muchos mas usos.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí un niño liberado por Rusia de la malvada Ucrania.



Eres un hijodelagranputa.


Eres un puto subser.

Das asco.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



O todos los ribazos son iguales en Ucrania, o llevais sacando el mismo un par de meses ....


----------



## arriondas (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ese discursito no cuela, guaperas. No todos somos licenciados en La Laguna.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Celebración del día de los niños en Chechenia.

Kadirov se preocupa por que las familias chechenas sean fuertes y saludables en todo sentido, se ocupa de que crien hijos sanos para una Nación sana. Es una búsqueda de lo excelente; una notable idea.








El Día de los niños en Mariupol


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Decenas de marines se negaron a morir por el régimen de Zelensky*
> 
> Los combatientes del 18º Batallón de Marines Separados han grabado un mensaje de vídeo dirigido al público y al régimen de Kiev, en el que afirman que se niegan a luchar contra las tropas rusas. Según los Vsushnikov, la unidad tiene muchas bajas, traición de los comandantes y una moral extremadamente baja de los soldados.
> 
> ...



Acabada la guerra, ni toda la propaganda del mundo va a poder parar la cantidad de testimonios que van a salir de Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

Desde ahora te llamare "El mataniños" que será el único uso que le van ha dar a esas armas, atacar a población civil.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia anuncia limita exportación de gases inertes hasta fin de año... neón, argón, helio, otros...
> 
> Rusia produce el 30% mundial de neón.



Bueno, si no quieren vender chips a Rusia, ya les ayuda para que no les sobre stock 

Si ocupa poco, es un patrón tan bueno como el oro y va aumentar su demanda mucho, creo.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eres un hijodelagranputa.
> 
> 
> Eres un puto subser.
> ...



bigmaller...Tú si que das ascazo.......Anda y vete a tomar porculo...HDLGP......putiniano de mierda......


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Si esto se confirma se van a mover muchas cosas. Hasta ahora Australia explota a medio gas sus reservas con vistas a ser los amos del mercado en unas pocas décadas. Pero si realmente hay tanto extraible en China...









Descubrimiento de uranio en China podría convertirlo en la primera potencia nuclear del mundo







www.ntn24.com





Y parece que los chinos van a arrancar su primer reactor de torio en Septiembre.

Ojo porque Australia es un país que realmente vive del gas, el carbón , oro , hierro y uranio. Tres de sus fuentes de ingresos podrían secarse antes de lo previsto si China rehace su planificación eléctrica y cierra antes el carbón y se pasa masivamente al gas ruso por tubería (el LNG australiano se encarece mucho por la distancia a los mercados europeos, los únicos que podirak reemplazar a China, Corea y Japón si al menos China se pasa a lo ruso). Les podría quedar la India pero estos también tienen planes con el Torio y puede que Rusia les lleve un gasoducto con el tiempo (o les llegue uno de Iran o de Asia Central).


Producción de uranio hoy.


Reservas de uranio antes del descubrimiento chino


Exportaciones de Australia en 2021.


----------



## la mano negra (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Quedan 4 de 60



Me quedo sin palabras . Normalmente cuando una unidad tiene unas pérdidas del diez por ciento , se considera que esa unidad está machacada y se la retira del frente y se le da un relevo porque sus integrantes ya han cumplido de sobra. Eso es lo que normalmente se hace . Y esta unidad ha sido prácticamente exterminada en su totalidad y los cuatro supervivientes que quedan , siguen combatiendo ¿ Cómo es posible esa obstinación en los supervivientes de seguir combatiendo ? ¿ Cómo es posible que sus mandos no los retiren ya del frente ?


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si vuelan esos juguetes en serio alguno se iba a atragantar…en USA…



Faltaria plus!! ... que saliera de rositas el principal responsable y promotor.


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

El casco salvó la vida del soldado ucraniano.


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Que nos va a ir medio bien a largo plazo?? Tio a ver si te enteras, el petroleo ruso es insustituible. Los demas productores van a tope y no van a poder incrementar la produccion para cubrir el petroleo ruso. Estamos condenados a una crisis brutal. Si mañana nos cuesta cuatro veces mas el combustible a todos, esto es una puta catastrofe para Europa.



Bueno... Van a entrar el venezolano y el iraní en la ecuación.... Estoooooo.... ¿Cómo se tragarán la contradicción la borregada y los otanistas más forofos?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me perturba, preocupa y no acierto a entender muy bien, es cómo tras tres meses de operacion especial, estos HDLGP, siguen bombardeando Donetsk, y oayer mismo mataron esas dos mujeres embarazadas y una niña de cinco años..
Se me escapan las explicaciones, pero quiero ser optimista y que acabada esta fase , se metan con la zona de Avdiivka que debe ser desde donde se bombardea. confiemos en que esto acabe cuanto antes.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Bueno... Van a entrar el venezolano y el iraní en la ecuación.... Estoooooo.... ¿Cómo se tragarán la contradicción la borregada y los otanistas más forofos?



No se quien lo dijo hace poco, "estados terroristas son aquellos que los EEUU consideran que operan contra sus intereses".


----------



## niraj (1 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ampliando un poco sobre el por que veo necesario o se planea una resistencia organiza pro-rusa en Odessa.
> 
> Basta con un núcleo en su interior, el núcleo ha de pasar lo más desapercibido posible.
> Infiltración de comandos que instruirán y ayudaran a la resistencia.
> ...



Esto no es un juego.
La "caza de brujas" se ha desatado en Ucrania a gran escala.
Solo hay que recordar las imágenes de los primeros días en Kiev, donde los batallones territoriales mataron a centenares de personas por si pudieran ser prorusos. Y muchas de las veces acababan a tiros incluso entre ellos mismos. Y eso solo en la capital.

Y esta persecución es especialmente grave en Odesa, donde ya hay miles de desaparecidos,
Ya lo he puesto aquí, pero vuelvo a ponerlo. Este es el último mensaje en Telegram del periodista y divulgador científico de Odesa Yuri Tkachiov: "*vienen a por mí, fue lindo hablar*". Desde el 19 de marzo, no se ha vuelto a saber nada de él.

Y hoy mismo, aunque no es en Odesa, los servicios secretos han detenido al principal ingeniero de diseño de Antonov, por proruso. Según indican, escribió en una red social que no existe Ucrania como país, que Ucrania significa periferia de Rusia, y asi ha acabado...



Por eso las páginas prorusas suelen aconsejar a la población no exponerse, no hacer nada, no decir nada, y esperar a que las tropas profesionales les liberen. Aconsejan a la población intentar mantenerse viva hasta entonces.

Dejo aquí un texto de un ucraniano que no sabe si su ciudad será liberada o finalmente habrá una especie de acuerdo que detenga la operación especial y "*congele" *la liberación, como ocurrió con los acuerdos de Minsk.
Me parece muy esclarecedor del cuidado con el que hay que manejarse en la actual Ucrania:

t.me/OpenUkraine/18144

_...Sospecho que mi ciudad está esperando esto, mirando a Mariupol y Severodonetsk, porque no veo otras opciones, excepto algunos arreglos incomprensibles y heladas. Y honestamente, no me gustaría congelarme. Porque esto será considerado por todo el mundo como una pérdida de la Federación rusa. Ahora la RF debe presionar hasta el tope y lavarse con sangre o... ni siquiera quiero pensar en ello.

Solo entiendo claramente que si termina en congelación, entonces tendré que emigrar de aquí a la Federación rusa. Ya no voy a esperar otros ocho años de mi vida, porque ya habrá cambios irreversibles con los niños. *Ahora corren con sus compañeros en el patio y elogian a zelensky, cómo nos protege y qué guapo es. Y no puedo decirles nada y explicarles para que luego no me entreguen involuntariamente*. No quiero vivir más en el manicomio...._


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Se puede conseguir un mundo mejor sin la injerencia criminal de Estados Unidos.


@EmbRusiaEnArgEs

El Director del Departamento de América Latina de la Cancillería rusa, Alexánder Schetinin, se reunió hoy con los jefes de las misiones diplomáticas de los países de América Latina y el Caribe acreditados en Moscú.


























El libro de Zelenski: "El presidente que desafio a Putin y unio al mundo"








El Presidente de Rusia Vladímir #Putin: El interés de los países extranjeros hacia la Unión Económica Euroasiática está creciendo. Una integración permitirá a las economías de los países miembros de la #UEE hacerse más fuertes e independientes.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Jun 2022)

Se vienen Nukes a Europa?








La televisión estatal rusa da por comenzada la Tercera Guerra Mundial


El principal altavoz del Kremlin da por terminada la "operación especial" en Ucrania y apunta ahora a una Tercera Guerra Mundial.




www.google.com


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> *Personalmente no me gustan este tipo de vídeos los considero propaganda barata.*
> 
> Otra cosa son los vídeos que se graban los propios soldados en el frente grabándose con sus móviles y haciendo comunicados de la mierda que es todo.
> 
> Pero los prisioneros llamando a sus madres no los soporto.



Imagino que el *uso contrapropagandistico* se habrá hecho con el consentimiento del testimonio. Salvo que presumas directamente la mala fe de los rusos, y te estes creyendo lo de la demonización de los rusos y que intentan desde el otro lado.

Y eso último, la propaganda del otro lado, no es ni barata ni cara, es directamente y sin paliativo, mierda infame y altamente tóxico.

Por otro lado, lo de que los utilizan de carne de cañon, ya parece que lo denuncian los que todavía no estan presos ni rendidos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

¿os lo imagináis?








y 4 mapas fundamentales para entender el conflicto en Ucrania y más



























*Putin INVADIÓ militarmente a Ucrania en búsqueda de la SUPERVIVENCIA básica de Rusia, y de la suya propia.*
*EEUU y la Unión Europea UTILIZAN a Ucrania como escenario de un PLAN ESTRATÉGICO imperialista de control y APODERAMIENTO geopolítico-militar de Eurasia. Como puerta de PROYECCIÓN expansiva hacia la conquista de Asia y de China.*


Putin INVADIÓ MILITARMENTE a Ucrania con un OBJETIVO explícito y comunicado: terminar con el USO de Ucrania como plataforma territorial de la estrategia y los planes de EXPANSIÓN IMPERIAL de EEUU con la OTAN orientados al AISLAMIENTO y la DESTRUCCIÓN de Rusia y de su POBLACIÓN.

Y los ROLES estaban claros: EEUU y la OTAN eran (en la realidad objetiva y estadística) INVASORES IMPERIALISTAS, y Rusia era la VÍCTIMA de la invasión imperialista que reaccionaba militarmente en DEFENSA PROPIA.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto no es un juego.
> La "caza de brujas" se ha desatado en Ucrania a gran escala.
> Solo hay que recordar las imágenes de los primeros días en Kiev, donde los batallones territoriales mataron a centenares de personas por si pudieran ser prorusos. Y muchas de las veces acababan a tiros incluso entre ellos mismos. Y eso solo en la capital.
> 
> ...



Se que no es un juego y en el caso de Ucrania y concretamente Odessa te juegas la vida, a los que más les interesa no promoverlo es a los rusos, ellos seguro que ya tienen su red o intentan tenerla con gente que sabe de que va el juego y no son aficionados.

Montar quintacolumnistas no es un juego de niños poco más puedo añadir.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pues por ahi dicen que los ucranianos han tomado media región de Kherson.


----------



## Nicors (1 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A mí lo que me perturba, preocupa y no acierto a entender muy bien, es cómo tras tres meses de operacion especial, estos HDLGP, siguen bombardeando Donetsk, y oayer mismo mataron esas dos mujeres embarazadas y una niña de cinco años..
> Se me escapan las explicaciones, pero quiero ser optimista y que acabada esta fase , se metan con la zona de Avdiivka que debe ser desde donde se bombardea. confiemos en que esto acabe cuanto antes.



Y los civiles que mata Rusia te callas ya vemos como sois los comunistas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Cuidado con los prorrusos, que somos rudos, duros y peligrosos. Pero sabemos que estamos en el lado correcto de la historia. Prietas las filas. Ni un paso atrás.























¿No querían guerra? Pues ya la tienen. Democracia made in Russia en camino.


----------



## Artedi (1 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El sultán sigue su propio plan, los demás somos meros instrumentos.
> Pedirá algo a cambio de dejar entrar a Suecia en la OTAN, algo a cambio de expandirse por Siria y el Cáucaso.
> El origen y la identidad de media Europa, como Hungría, Polonia o Rumanía, nació CONTRA el turco.
> La única vez que toda Europa lucho unida en su historia, gabachos y piratas incluidos, fue Lepanto.



Gabachos y piratas, en Lepanto?? Creo que se equivoca. Durante el siglo XVI el rey de Francia, para gran indignación de España, pactó bajo cuerda una y otra vez con el turco. Respecto los piratas, eso les caía muy lejos en esa época.


----------



## Martok (1 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Que no, que no es tonto, ha conseguido su placita de tertuliano donde dice lo que quiere oir el que paga y el que paga le pone el disfraz de experto para dar credibilidad a sus sermones....ya tenemos dichos españoles para definirlos....el que paga manda o si quieres que te cante el dinero por delante



Entiendo lo que dices

Solemos confundir el concepto de inteligente con el listillo.


Inteligente : Que posee inteligencia en grado superior al normal. *inteligencia* *es* la "capacidad de entender o comprender" y la segunda *es* la capacidad de resolver problemas.

Listillo: Que presume de saber o estar enterado de todo o que se muestra más hábil que los demás para sacar provecho de algo y, a menudo, a costa de ellos. 

Pues si el un listillo aunque yo añadiria un oportunista, vendedor de licor de serpiente.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si le damos la vuelta a tu argumento, se puede decir que USA terminará respondiendo de alguna forma, porque la debilidad que está mostrando ante el puteo de Rusia es extrema. Esta forma de razonar la encuentro inadecuada, ni a USA ni a Rusia les interesa, de momento, llegar a las manos directamente, de momento se pegan a través de terceros.



USA está matando a rusos directamente. No creo que los drones ucras los manejen desde una trincheras en Kiev. Hay muchos soldados USA en el terreno disfrazados de asesores y mercenarios. Y más cosas que ni sabremos.


----------



## NPI (1 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Bueno... Van a entrar el venezolano y el iraní en la ecuación.... Estoooooo.... ¿Cómo se tragarán la contradicción la borregada y los otanistas más forofos?



El de Venezuela tardará años en funcionar decentemente y el iraní ya veremos.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Joder.... qué nivel.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jun 2022)

Neil PHauer. Periodista canadiense. _*Primero la razón, después su deseo*_

Esta mañana he dejado Ucrania. Después de casi un mes en Donbas, una experiencia abrumadora pero vital en muchos sentidos, mi viaje actual ha llegado a su fin. A continuación, algunas reflexiones.

*Las tropas ucranianas están luchando por cada centímetro de tierra en Donbas. Lo están dando todo para intentar repeler a un invasor extranjero empeñado en destruirlos como pueblo. El valor y la fuerza de voluntad de los hombres (y mujeres) que vi en el frente me sorprendieron.

Pero están muriendo. Cientos y miles de ellos están muriendo, siendo aplastados por la maquinaria de guerra rusa. Los efectos son claros: muchos tienen todavía la voluntad de luchar, pero están agotados y superados.

Ucrania puede ganar esta guerra.* Por el bien de Europa y del mundo, Ucrania debe ganar esta guerra. Debe recibir -su pueblo debe recibir- las armas pesadas, el apoyo financiero y la ayuda para la reconstrucción que necesita para repeler esta guerra genocida de agresión.

Tengo un buen número de artículos pendientes de mi reportaje durante la próxima semana o dos, y luego me tomaré otro descanso. Volveré de nuevo. Seguid siendo fuertes, Ucrania, y los ucranianos. *Volverán días mejores. Todo será Ucrania*


----------



## xenofonte (1 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es el nuevo MOISÉS



Moisés guió a su pueblo hacia la tierra prometida.

Carlos Martel en su día detuvo una horda que amenazaba Europa.







La idea a instalar en la mente de la gente es que los ukros se mantengan firmes y frenen el avance de la horda enemiga, no que se vayan de Ucrania hacia su tierra prometida (Canadá?)


----------



## damnun_infectum (1 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Muy bien le deben pagar, para comer culo y luego relamerse.



Insisto...es buenísimo para dormir la siesta.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto no es un juego.
> La "caza de brujas" se ha desatado en Ucrania a gran escala.
> Solo hay que recordar las imágenes de los primeros días en Kiev, donde los batallones territoriales mataron a centenares de personas por si pudieran ser prorusos. Y muchas de las veces acababan a tiros incluso entre ellos mismos. Y eso solo en la capital.
> 
> ...



Los EEUU siempre han sido muy aficionados a las desapariciones, Amelia Earhart, Houdini, David Copperfield, Pinochet...


----------



## Martok (1 Jun 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> No a acertado en nada de la guerra. Desde que Rusia iba a tomar el país, a que Rusia iba a perder, a que no podía lanzar ofensivas, a tertulianos suyos que para estas fechas Rusia ya lanzaria la 3 arma nuclear.
> 
> Iago es tan cuñado como yo, o tu, solo que se chapa los numeros de tablas de tanques y aviones.
> 
> ...



Zhukov les da mil vueltas a esta gente, persona leida, se le ve que se lo ha trabajado entiende la materia, ha investigado, se nota que le gusta y le gusta hacerlo bien. Son dos universos totalmente distintos.

Es mas, Zhukov demuestras que quien quiere y se lo trabaja puede aprender y saber mucho. Es todo un merito por su parte siendo autodidacta.

Yago y el cabeza de pez son oportunista de libro y su rollo es soltar lo que los patrocinadores quieren y monetizar.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Jun 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Moisés guió a su pueblo hacia la tierra prometida.
> 
> Carlos Martel en su día detuvo una horda que amenazaba Europa.
> 
> ...



arlos Martel no detuvo nada, excepto la vida de sus mejores hombres.


----------



## alnitak (1 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Neil PHauer. Periodista canadiense. _*Primero la razón, después su deseo*_
> 
> Esta mañana he dejado Ucrania. Después de casi un mes en Donbas, una experiencia abrumadora pero vital en muchos sentidos, mi viaje actual ha llegado a su fin. A continuación, algunas reflexiones.
> 
> ...




ucrania ya no existe

emn moscu ya se negocia los limites de la.polonia ucra y de la rusa ucra


----------



## mazuste (1 Jun 2022)

El que no se consuela es porque no quiere...si así es feliz...


----------



## Mabuse (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cuidado con los prorrusos, que somos rudos, duros y peligrosos. Pero sabemos que estamos en el lado correcto de la historia. Prietas las filas. Ni un paso atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un cordial saludo a los agentes de guardia desde burbuja.

Luego dirán que Internet apenas genera puestos de trabajo, pero entre los CM y las miles de divisiones de servicios secretos que debe haber vigilando floros se da mucho trabajo.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Jun 2022)

Muchas gracias @Martok

El mérito no es sólo mío, también agradezco desde aquí a todos los que contribuyen a la verdad en este hilo. 

Aquí sigo con el informe diario, hasta que acabe la guerra.










Parte de guerra 01/06/2022


AYER 31 Mayo resumen de Cassad HOY 01 Junio Situación general: El Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra dio el siguiente escenario 1. Las fuerzas rusas se concentran en avanzar sobre S…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Jun 2022)

Concierto del comisario José Manuel Villarejo en TV3 "España está tutelada por gente del Opus Dei"


https://www.ccma.cat/tv3/alacarta/preguntes-frequents/preguntes-frequents-21052022/video/6159982/ En el minuto 1:14:34 habla de quien tutela la democracia española. "Colectivo Forja", gente afín al opus dei. Sectas católicas, el cáncer del estado español. Los auténticos responsables del 11-M...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zhukov (1 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> 51:08
> 
> 
> 
> Me encargare de que esto le persiga toda la vida. Será un meme.



¿Me dices qué dice? He puesto el vídeo donde el minuto pero no saco nada en limpio.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Jun 2022)

Se ha hablado mucho sobre los T 62 que perece se están enviando al frente en ucrania

en realidad, si es cierto, no debería sorprender tanto por varias razones de practicidad

1º Rusia parece ser estaba restaurando dicho material para facilitárselo a Siria y quien sabe si otros aliados. Asi que es posible que hubiera un parque de decenas o cientos listos ya. Hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia dispone de mas de 10000 carros t72 y t 80, en reserva, pero lleva su tiempo ponerlos en condición de combate, incluso los que estén en mejor estado de conservación. Además dispone de 4000 t64 de los que seguramente solo pueda aprovechase la barcaza. 

2º Es un carro sencillo que seguramente sea fácil de manejar por tropas inexpertas. 

3º Puede ser el carro ideal para dar a las milicias del Dombas, y para emplear en misiones de seguridad de retaguardia o elementos de reacción para la defensa en profundidad o protección de las zonas menos guarnecidas. Un carro no deja de ser un poderoso bunker con un cañón y 2 o 3 ametralladores, que sabiamente empleado en defensiva puede hacer el trabajo de un sección

4º Y lo creo puede ser mas importante. Puede haber un stock de viejas municiones de 115mm inmenso, asi como miles de cañones de 115 de respeto
Puede ser usado como artillería de tiro directo con bastante garantías. Incluso podrían hacer fuego indirecto, especialmente si se preparan rampas para elevar la proa y que el cañón alcance los 45º de elevación sobre el suelo, aunque creo que eso es un uso innecesario, 

Los que es empalman viendo un misil alcanzando un bunker enemigo o un grupito de confiados infantes no imaginan el efecto de un proyectil real de artillería en el mismo trabajo. Y con similar precisión hasta los 2000 metros









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Jun 2022)

Se ha hablado mucho sobre los T 62 que perece se están enviando al frente en ucrania

en realidad, si es cierto, no debería sorprender tanto por varias razones de practicidad

1º Rusia parece ser estaba restaurando dicho material para facilitárselo a Siria y quien sabe si otros aliados. Asi que es posible que hubiera un parque de decenas o cientos listos ya. Hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia dispone de mas de 10000 carros t72 y t 80, en reserva, pero lleva su tiempo ponerlos en condición de combate, incluso los que estén en mejor estado de conservación. Además dispone de 4000 t64 de los que seguramente solo pueda aprovechase la barcaza. 

2º Es un carro sencillo que seguramente sea fácil de manejar por tropas inexpertas. 

3º Puede ser el carro ideal para dar a las milicias del Dombas, y para emplear en misiones de seguridad de retaguardia o elementos de reacción para la defensa en profundidad o protección de las zonas menos guarnecidas. Un carro no deja de ser un poderoso bunker con un cañón y 2 o 3 ametralladores, que sabiamente empleado en defensiva puede hacer el trabajo de un sección

4º Y lo creo puede ser mas importante. Puede haber un stock de viejas municiones de 115mm inmenso, asi como miles de cañones de 115 de respeto
Puede ser usado como artillería de tiro directo con bastante garantías. Incluso podrían hacer fuego indirecto, especialmente si se preparan rampas para elevar la proa y que el cañón alcance los 45º de elevación sobre el suelo, aunque creo que eso es un uso innecesario, 

Los que es empalman viendo un misil alcanzando un bunker enemigo o un grupito de confiados infantes no imaginan el efecto de un proyectil real de artillería en el mismo trabajo. Y con similar precisión hasta los 2000 metros









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania ya no existe
> 
> emn moscu ya se negocia los limites de la.polonia ucra y de la rusa ucra



dejó de existir el día que alguien decidió enviar gente armada y con conocimientos militares a sustituir los estudiantes del los primeros días de la plaza del maidan, ahí se acabó Ucrania por muchas décadas....


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *Pues claro que son todos fakes* ..... no se ni porqué se molestan en hacerlos, tanto los rusos como los ukros. Qué quieres que diga el tio? Mecagüenlosputosmuertosdeestosrusosdemierda? Pues no. Dicen lo que les mandan que digan.



Pues si segun tú por principio son todo fakes, tomemos el caso de videos disparando o torturando a supuestamente prisioneros rusos.
¿ Podemos suponer que fue un fake ? ¿ Y de qué parte ? ¿ De los rusos para demonizar a los ucronazis ? ¿ de los mismos ucronazis para autodemonizarse e intimidar a los rusos ?

En fin , que n*o todo puede ni tiene por que ser fake.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Zhukov les da mil vueltas a esta gente, persona leida, se le ve que se lo ha trabajado entiende la materia, ha investigado, se nota que le gusta y le gusta hacerlo bien. Son dos universos totalmente distintos.
> 
> Es mas, Zhukov demuestras que quien quiere y se lo trabaja puede aprender y saber mucho. Es todo un merito por su parte siendo autodidacta.
> 
> Yago y el cabeza de pez son oportunista de libro y su rollo es soltar lo que los patrocinadores quieren y monetizar.



El idiota ese de Yago es un oportunista y un charlatán. Es rejón hecho youtuber.

Y los de la Revista Ejércitos le siguen de cerca, son el Salvame de los Ejércitos. Empezaron bien, con unas contribuciones objetivas de su director los primeros días de la guerra, pero ahora dan entre asco y pena, comentando los temblores de Putin y sus supuestas enfermedades, y todo tipo de soplapolleces fuera de lugar. O hasta haciendo análisis macroeconómicos de las sanciones y sus supuestas consecuencias sobre la economía rusa. Una revista de asuntos militares hablando de economía, sanciones, exportaciones e importaciones. Ya no es solo que tengan un claro sesgo ideológico proyanki, es que además se dedican a noticias chorra y fuera de lugar. Pero claro, la pela es la pela.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

*Rusia denuncia que Kiev planea bombardear el territorio ruso con misiles de EEUU*







MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Los nacionalistas ucranianos planean desplegar sistemas de misiles estadounidenses de largo alcance en la ciudad de Shostka, situada en la región de Sumi, para atacar el territorio de Rusia, denunció el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mizíntsev.

"En un futuro próximo, Shostka espera que le suministren sistemas de misiles de largo alcance de EEUU, con la ayuda de los cuales los miembros de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania planean, directamente desde las áreas residenciales de la ciudad, atacar el territorio fronterizo de Rusia", dijo el general.
Según el representante del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los neonazis ucranianos esperan así provocar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a abrir el fuego contra esa localidad, y luego acusar a las tropas de Rusia de la muerte de los habitantes locales y de ataques indiscriminados contra instalaciones de la infraestructura civil.

"Una vez llevado a cabo este montaje, bajo la dirección de las autoridades de Kiev, planean utilizar a periodistas ucranianos y extranjeros, que prepararán fotos y vídeos falsos sobre los supuestos 'asesinatos de civiles de la ciudad por parte de los rusos', que será ampliamente difundidos por las agencias de noticias occidentales", agregó Mizíntsev.

El oficial ruso aclaró que esa información operativa sobre el próximo montaje que planean realizar en la región de Sumi se obtuvo gracias a la escucha de conversaciones radiales entre los combatientes ucranianos.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Pues tampoco debería ser difícil de partir. Salvo que Los americanos busquen guerra.


----------



## keylargof (1 Jun 2022)

Yo he leído que era más un 60-70%


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ucrania ya no existe
> 
> emn moscu ya se negocia los limites de la.polonia ucra y de la rusa ucra



Pues creo que algunos polacos estan acojonados con lo de que les devuelvan territorios historicos llenos de basura nazi. Creo que es en Leopollis donde tienen su mejor bastión o "stronghold".
Y creo que tampoco están demasiado contentos algunos polacos en la misma polonia con la invasión masiva de "refugiados" ucranianos. Seguramente, porque muchos de esos "refugiados" no sean precisamente las mejores joyitas de Ucrania....


----------



## keylargof (1 Jun 2022)

Que tal Jerson?


----------



## Abstenuto (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un soldado ucraniano decidió rendirse a los rusos.
> 
> Su desgarradora llamada a su madre llorando está en vídeo.
> 
> Dice a su madre; todo era una mentira mamá... los rusos son los buenos.



No está bien ni unos ni otros que utilicen asi a los prisioneros de guerra


----------



## willbeend (1 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Usa ya está la gasofa casi como en Europa...a 1,50 euros.
> En París, me ha comentado un colega que están empezando a quedarse sin diesel en algunas estaciones de servicio.
> 
> Ojo porque lo mismo todo es más grave de lo que parece...



Aha! Pero y lo que sufre la Rusia de Putin viendonos pagar el combustible dos y tres veces mas caro??

Eso no tiene precio... vamos por el buen camino, no aguantaran mucho mas tiempo ese sufrimiento.


----------



## kelden (1 Jun 2022)

Joer ... muchos llegan, no? Yo pensaba que no acertaban ni la décima parte ....


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Así ha sido recibida la Guardia Nacional a su llegada a Kerch, Crimea.

The servicemen of the Rosgvardiya returned to Kerch after performing service and combat tasks.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jun 2022)

Y uno empieza por P.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto no es un juego.
> La "caza de brujas" se ha desatado en Ucrania a gran escala.
> Solo hay que recordar las imágenes de los primeros días en Kiev, donde los batallones territoriales mataron a centenares de personas por si pudieran ser prorusos. Y muchas de las veces acababan a tiros incluso entre ellos mismos. Y eso solo en la capital.
> 
> ...



Por desgracia (una guerra es una desgracia, siempre), las "bromitas geopolíticas" de la Nuland y demás, que alentaron el maidan, nos han llevado a esto.
Solo hay dos alternativas en lo que va a pasar:
a.- Los "occidentales" consiguen parar y congelar la guerra a Rusia, con lo que se desatará un baño de sangre entre civiles ucranianos (a manos de sus fuerzas de seguridad).
b.- Los rusos consiguen tirar hasta sus últimas consecuencias su operación militar especial de desnazificación y desmilitarización, lo que implica un baño de sangre en sus FF.AA.

En un caso, plausiblemente cientos de miles de ucranianos civiles morirán.
En el otro caso, plausiblemente cientos de miles de ucranianos "combatientes" (por voluntad o por obligación) morirán.

En cualquiera de los dos casos, cientos de miles (500.000 por poner una cifra?) de ucranianos van a morir en todo este proceso.
Yo, como civil, tengo claras cuales son mis preferencias. Si alguien tiene que morir, son los soldados (lamentablemente). Pero o son ellos (el ejército ucraniano), o serán un número parecido similar de simples civiles "que pasaban por ahí", y quizás tan solo tenían preferencias políticas autonomistas (o una abuela de Briansk con la que se lleva muy bien y habla en ruso con ella).


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (1 Jun 2022)

Con Rusia no se juega yankees, no son una Irak o Afganistán de turno. Suerte tienen que lo más próximo entre ellos es la despoblada Alaska.


----------



## Martok (1 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Nadie va a sacar armas nucleares a pasear porque pierden todos. Pero si Rusia atacase a EEUU, la Otan atacaría a Rusia. Y por tanto Rusia no va a hacer tal cosa, demasiados frentes que no podría asumir.*



Hablas con un concepto de la guerra fría que ya no existe, la opción de un primer golpe siempre estuvo encima de la mesa del pentágono desde 1945, solo el miedo a la respuesta rusa lo dejo en un cajón.

Hoy toda esa generación ya no esta y la que esta al mando no solo le ha perdido el miedo a Rusia......... le ha perdido el respeto y la opción del primer golpe vuelve estar sobre la mesa desde hace años, por eso Rusia cambio su doctrina militar.

Hoy se esta dispuesto ha usar ese armamento como nunca antes se ha estado, lo único que detiene esa posibilidad es poder conseguir la justificación para que la población occidental este dispuesta aceptarla.


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bochorno.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> 98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy doloroso, para rusos y ucros. En economía también tablas. Europa va a aguantar los desastres que derivan de su postura genuflexa ante los yanquis. Entre tanto EEUU encantada y deseosa de que esto se prolongue, cuanto más mejor.
> 
> Pd. Continúo teniendo dudas de que Rusia consiga siquiera tomar todo el Dombás. El tiempo no juega a su favor. Nunca jugó. Sin escalar, la derrota es inevitable. Y practicamente ya ni siquiera puede escalar, salvo un conflicto de proporciones épicas. Suecia y Finlanda en el redil de la Otan. No serán los últimos, seguramente. Putin ha perdido toda su credibilidad, al no actuar con contundencia.



Con una escalada te refieres a un ataque nuclear. Porque militarmente ya ha puesto casi todo en Ucrania. Le falta la movilización general.


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No está bien ni unos ni otros que utilicen asi a los prisioneros de guerra



Si hay consentimiento y libre aceptación del testimonio, es totalmente licito. Y más si es para uso contrapropagandistico.

Y ya veriamos, que cantarias o denunciarias tu si te tuvieran solo 15 dias sintiendo que estás siendo utilizado como carne de cañon y con muy poca oportunidad y medios de enfrentarte al enemigo y con minimas posibilidades de salir vivo ...


----------



## Top5 (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Hablas con un concepto de la guerra fría que ya no existe, la opción de un primer golpe siempre estuvo encima de la mesa del pentágono desde 1945, solo el miedo a la respuesta rusa lo dejo en un cajón.
> 
> Hoy toda esa generación ya no esta y la que esta al mando no solo le ha perdido el miedo a Rusia......... le ha perdido el respeto y la opción del primer golpe vuelve estar sobre la mesa desde hace años, por eso Rusia cambio su doctrina militar.
> 
> Hoy se esta dispuesto ha usar ese armamento como nunca antes se ha estado, lo único que detiene esa posibilidad es poder conseguir la justificación para que la población occidental este dispuesta aceptarla.



Para eso están subnormalizando a la población occidental con la incultura woke...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Si hay consentimiento y libre aceptación del testimonio, es totalmente licito. Y más si es para uso contrapropagandistico.
> 
> Y ya veriamos, que cantarias o denunciarias tu si te tuvieran solo 15 dias sintiendo que estás siendo utilizado como carne de cañon y con muy poca oportunidad y medios de enfrentarte al enemigo y con minimas posibilidades de salir vivo ...



y el libre consentimiento como queda garantizado?

... Y lo ataques ad hominem sobran


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Zhukov les da mil vueltas a esta gente, persona leida, se le ve que se lo ha trabajado entiende la materia, ha investigado, se nota que le gusta y le gusta hacerlo bien. Son dos universos totalmente distintos.
> 
> Es mas, Zhukov demuestras que quien quiere y se lo trabaja puede aprender y saber mucho. Es todo un merito por su parte siendo autodidacta.
> 
> Yago y el cabeza de pez son oportunista de libro y su rollo es soltar lo que los patrocinadores quieren y monetizar.




Nadie es infalible pero Zhukov es una contribución magnifica a otro punto de vista de la guerra.


Porque si hicieramos caso a los amigos de la revista ejercitos, ya hubieran llovido las nukes en Europa.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Es curioso: en ningún sitio de la portada aparece la palabra Ucrania.

Igual es que los autores (o limpiadores de sable) creen que es el presidente de Panamá.


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

ES que además de inficaces, muchas son en realidad un puro fake (posposición a final de año, excepciones temporales, etc...) . Y las que no son fake, digamos que es el paripé minimo ... y para que parezca que estan cumpliendo "rigurosamente" con lo anunciado ( y si es que se consigue acordar algo de lo anunicado)...


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2022)

En realidad ninguno ha dado jamás en el blanco. Dicen el 60% si llega, para no hacerle pasar verguenza a los rusos.  


Y eso sólo en los tres primeros días, porque después se le acabaron y no han tirado más ninguno.


----------



## JoséBatallas (1 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Hablas con un concepto de la guerra fría que ya no existe, la opción de un primer golpe siempre estuvo encima de la mesa del pentágono desde 1945, solo el miedo a la respuesta rusa lo dejo en un cajón.
> 
> Hoy toda esa generación ya no esta y la que esta al mando no solo le ha perdido el miedo a Rusia......... le ha perdido el respeto y la opción del primer golpe vuelve estar sobre la mesa desde hace años, por eso Rusia cambio su doctrina militar.
> 
> Hoy se esta dispuesto ha usar ese armamento como nunca antes se ha estado, lo único que detiene esa posibilidad es poder conseguir la justificación para que la población occidental este dispuesta aceptarla.



dejo un recordatorio de uno de los mejores en contrainformación en habla hispana que analiza este asunto

un poco largo pero muy recomendable.


*EL DEDO EN EL BOTÓN
¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA QUE NO ESTALLE UNA CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR?*

EEUU, la OTAN y la Unión Europea están al borde de cruzar la LÍNEA ROJA trazada por el Kremlin en la Guerra de Ucrania. Esa línea es el ESPACIO que divide y separa a la Guerra CONVENCIONAL de la Guerra NUCLEAR.
Y fue CLARAMENTE explicitada cuando Putin y su equipo estratégico le ADVIRTIERON a Washington (el verdadero DUEÑO de la OTAN y la Unión Europea) que el LÍMITE para el USO DEL PODER NUCLEAR era la propia SUPERVIVENCIA de Rusia.

Para los que analizan inteligencia estratégica esta advertencia de MÁXIMA tiene un solo significado:
Si Moscú se sintiera ACORRALADO no dudaría ni un segundo en utilizar su ARSENAL NUCLEAR estratégico. Para un ATAQUE NUCLEAR intercontinental contra EEUU, o un ataque continental contra países de Europa (o ambos ataques sincronizados a la vez).
Para Putin y su Estado Mayor la DECISIÓN está potencialmente cerrada.
La cuestión a RESOLVER. Ya no es el diagnóstico, sino el momento en que Putin decida reemplazar las ADVERTENCIAS por HECHOS consumados con su arsenal estratégico de armas de DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA.

¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA QUE NO ESTALLE UNA CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR?
Hay algo probado: Nadie se suicida en estado de CONCIENCIA plena.
Y una CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR (al nivel que fuera) implica un grado de DESTRUCCIÓN catastrófica incalculable.
Con EFECTOS ENCADENADOS a nivel medioambiental, geoeconómico, geopolítico y social imposibles de mensurar. A los que se suma la hipótesis de una IRRADIACIÓN MUNDIAL inmediata de la catástrofe y del conflicto producido por la GLOBALIZACIÓN del tablero de la GUERRA INTERCAPITALISTA entre Rusia y EEUU.

Desde el punto de una RACIONALIDAD estratégica, de la lógica y el sentido común, se hace imposible concebir y PROYECTAR en nuestra cabeza el estallido de una GUERRA NUCLEAR.
Pero ¿ES RACIONAL EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA?
A un sistema depredador que aniquila el cerebro humano con la ALIENACIÓN de la tecnología y el consumismo, que DESTRUYE sistemáticamente el planeta, que invade y somete pueblos, y desata hambrunas colectivas para generar RENTABILIDAD Y CONCENTRACIÓN DE RIQUEZA en pocas manos,
¿Que racionalidad LÓGICA se le puede pedir?
¿Que valoración de CONCIENCIA HUMANA pueden tener BIDEN y los líderes decadentes del PODER IMPERIAL occidental que quieren exterminar (a cualquier costo) a la Rusia de Putin?

Y hay una LÓGICA emergente:
El individuo masivo está ALIENADO y en estado demencial, porqué el SISTEMA CAPITALISTA de poder mundial que programa su cabeza está ALIENADO y en estado demencial.
Y los niveles de DECISIÓN sobre la GUERRA y la activación del BOTÓN NUCLEAR lo tienen individuos CORRUPTOS y alienados por el poder elitista que controla al MUNDO GLOBALIZADO fabricado por el dinero y el ROBO FINANCIERO de países. Metidos en un juego de COMPETENCIA política y/o económica con una alta carga de IGNORANCIA emocional. Y sin un gramo de CONCIENCIA estratégica reguladora de sus actos.

¿QUIÉN GARANTIZA que no estalle una CONFRONTACIÓN NUCLEAR en la Guerra de Ucrania?
Te la contesto: NADIE. Ni siquiera los propios PROTAGONISTAS.
Y solo puedes APOSTAR, si hay estallido o no hay estallido, como si fuera un JUEGO DE AZAR.
Un ESCENARIO donde las series y las películas de Hollywood se quedan sin imaginación.

MANUEL FREYTAS / IAR Noticias
_Manuel Freytas es *periodista, investigador y analista, especialista en inteligencia y comunicación estratégica.* Es uno de los autores más difundidos y referenciados en internet. _


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Jun 2022)

¿¿Qué sanciones??, Estados Unidos está comprando a Rusia más petróleo que antes de comenzar la invasión.

En Europa estamos gilipollas.


----------



## Malevich (1 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Cuidado con los prorrusos, que somos rudos, duros y peligrosos. Pero sabemos que estamos en el lado correcto de la historia. Prietas las filas. Ni un paso atrás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impresionante el de los misiles con el arrullo del mar....


----------



## quinciri (1 Jun 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y el libre consentimiento como queda garantizado?
> 
> ... Y lo ataques ad hominem sobran



Garantizado 100% imposible, pero solo con que el testimonio sea ucraniano prorruso ya haria suponer con alta probabilidad que el testimonio es veraz, voluntario y honesto. Y si eso fuera así, no sería extraño que no se haya cagado en Zelensky y su puta madre porque los rusos que le tomaron el testimonio no le debieron dejar.

Por lo demas yo no ataco a nadie, solo sugiero que intente "empatizar" ( ponerse en la piel de ...) con el testitmonio y su situación (hipotetica en principio, pero nada inverosimil).


----------



## rejon (1 Jun 2022)

La de carcajadas que tienen que echar los americanos cada vez que Rusia les amenaza con un posible “choque directo” con sus T-62 y sus soldados con Mosin Nagant






*Rusia acusa a EEUU de "echar gasolina al fuego" y advierte de la posibilidad de un "choque directo"*

Rusia ha acusado este miércoles a EEUU de "echar más gasolina al fuego", al decidir suministrar misiles avanzados a Ucrania. El anuncio de Joe Biden no sentó bien al Kremlin, que advierte a los EEUU que esta decisión "aumenta la posibilidad de un choque directo". 

En su comparecencia habitual, el portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, fue muy duro. "Creemos que Estados Unidos está echando gasolina al fuego deliberadamente. Obviamente, Estados Unidos mantiene la línea de que luchará contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano", dijo a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

https://www.elespanol.com/mundo/2022...6932501_0.html


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Con una escalada te refieres a un ataque nuclear. Porque militarmente ya ha puesto casi todo en Ucrania. Le falta la movilización general.



Una escalada es borrar del mapa algún centro de distribución de armas a ucrania localizado en Polonia o Rumanía. Después de eso, a rezar todos para que la escalada se quede ahí.


----------



## Patatas bravas (1 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Una escalada es borrar del mapa algún centro de distribución de armas a ucrania localizado en Polonia o Rumanía. Después de eso, a rezar todos para que la escalada se quede ahí.



Eso no lo puede hacer rusia sería el fin de la humanidad.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La de carcajadas que tienen que echar los americanos cada vez que Rusia les amenaza con un posible “choque directo” con sus T-62 y sus soldados con Mosin Nagant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de momento los T62 le están ganando la guerra a los americanos.

Los T62 son como las sandalias de los vietnamitas o los Kalashnikov de los afganos. Armas de destrucción masiva del imperialismo americano.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Aplazado el concierto del rockero ruso que llamó a no besar "el culo de Putin"*
El concierto del veterano rockero ruso *Yuri Shevchuk,* previsto para el 10 de junio en Moscú, ha sido aplazado por motivos de seguridad después de que éste llamara a no besar "el culo del presidente", Vladímir Putin. *"Lamentablemente, los organizadores de este gran concierto no recibieron autorización del departamento de seguridad regional de Moscú",* informa el propio Shevchuk en un vídeo colgado en la red social Vkontakte. Shevchuk, líder del grupo DDT, lamentó que "el rock siga siendo peligroso para muchos" y desafió a sus seguidores a adivinar "¿para quién?".

"Por ello, posponemos el concierto hasta el próximo año. ¡Hurra!", dice. A mediados de mayo, Shevchuk, de 65 años, denunció la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania durante un concierto en Ufá, ciudad de los Urales.

*"La patria, amigos, no es culo del presidente que hay que lamer y besar todo el tiempo. La patria es la abuela que vive en la miseria y vende patatas en el estación de trenes. Esa la patria*", dijo, palabras que fueron aclamadas por el público. Además, añadió: "Ahora matan gente en Ucrania. ¿Para qué? Nuestros chicos mueren allí. Otra vez muere la juventud de Rusia y Ucrania, mueren ancianos, mujeres y niños en aras de ciertos planes napoleónicos de nuestro 'César' de turno".


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Eso no lo puede hacer rusia sería el fin de la humanidad.



Rusia puede perfectamente destruir cualquier base OTAN en Polonia. Le sobran misiles de todo tipo para eso. 

Si lo hace dejando clarinete que tiene decenas de bombarderos en el aire con los depósitos llenos de nukes listos para usar. Dime, ¿qué haría USA, contestaría?. 

Yo no tengo NPI de lo que pasaría, pero cada vez nos acercamos más a una situación de este tipo.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania da garantías a EEUU de que solo usará sus misiles para defenderse.*
Estados Unidos aseguró este miércoles tener la promesa y "garantías" por parte de Ucrania de que no utilizará los misiles de largo alcance que este país le ha enviado para atacar territorio ruso y que solo hará uso de ellos con fines defensivos.

Un día después del anuncio por parte del presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, de un nuevo paquete militar que incluye este tipo de armamento, y tras las críticas por parte de Rusia por esta nueva ayuda, el secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, aseguró contar con ese compromiso por parte de Ucrania.

"Los ucranianos nos han asegurado que no lo utilizarán contra objetivos en territorio ruso", dijo Blinken en una conferencia de prensa junto al secretario de Estado de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, quien por su parte agradeció a Estados Unidos este nuevo envío.

En la misma línea, el subsecretario de Defensa para Política, Colin Kahl, señaló desde el Pentágono que los ucranianos han ofrecido a EEUU "garantías" de que solo usarán los misiles HIMARS con "propósitos defensivos".


----------



## Teuro (2 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> sin acritud, pero el oblast de Lugansk es el que esta casi *liberado*



Hable con propiedad: Invadido ó conquistado.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Te lo corrijo


Teuro dijo:


> Hable con propiedad: Invadido ó y conquistado.



los ucras pudieron haber evitado eso concesiones políticas menores, ahora ya es tarde.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si le damos la vuelta a tu argumento, se puede decir que USA terminará respondiendo de alguna forma, porque la debilidad que está mostrando ante el puteo de Rusia es extrema. Esta forma de razonar la encuentro inadecuada, ni a USA ni a Rusia les interesa, de momento, llegar a las manos directamente, de momento se pegan a través de terceros.



Estas cosas se guardan y cuando surge la oportunidad se devuelven. Pueden pasar 4 ó 10 años y ser un conflicto en la otra punta del mundo, pero se suelen devolver.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezo a temer la posibilidad de un ataque polaco por su cuenta (instigado por los Bastardos) sobre Kaliningrado.



Joder, ya se ha pasado con el chinchón.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rusia puede perfectamente destruir cualquier base OTAN en Polonia. Le sobran misiles de todo tipo para eso.
> 
> Si lo hace dejando clarinete que tiene decenas de bombarderos en el aire con los depósitos llenos de nukes listos para usar. Dime, ¿qué haría USA, contestaría?.
> 
> Yo no tengo NPI de lo que pasaría, pero cada vez nos acercamos más a una situación de este tipo.



Dudo que rusia haga eso. Si esta ganando la guerra de forma sobrada


Roedr dijo:


> Rusia puede perfectamente destruir cualquier base OTAN en Polonia. Le sobran misiles de todo tipo para eso.
> 
> Si lo hace dejando clarinete que tiene decenas de bombarderos en el aire con los depósitos llenos de nukes listos para usar. Dime, ¿qué haría USA, contestaría?.
> 
> Yo no tengo NPI de lo que pasaría, pero cada vez nos acercamos más a una situación de este tipo.



No hay necesidad de eso. Rusia está ganando según los expertos de este hilo


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Dudo que rusia haga eso. Si esta ganando la guerra de forma sobrada
> 
> No hay necesidad de eso. Rusia está ganando según los expertos de este hilo



Da igual nuestra opinión. Lo que sí me parece obvio es que hay un riesgo real de que la cosa se salga de madre. Guerras e invasiones hay muchas, siempre las hay en el mundo. Son una constante. Lo que no es normal es seguir sin buscar soluciones negociadas y seguir escalando en el uso de la fuerza cuando es evidente que hay un riesgo real de conflicto nuclear.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Putin es una maricona. Se está rajando antes de destruir todos los depositos de armas. Cada día llegan más armas a Ucrania.



Yo creo que no los paran porque los rusos no dan para más. Pero eso mismo es el gran peligro, que Rusia se sienta acorralada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

*LITRO DE GASOLINA MAS CARO QUE EL GRAMO DE CANNABIS *









Precio de la gasolina hoy: todos los combustibles suben


La subida del precio de la gasolina de 95 y 98 afecta a los otros combustibles. El diésel y GLP también registran sus máximos históricos.




motor.elpais.com












La gasolina 98 a 2,27 (01/06/2022), y a 2,33 (04/06/2022)


Me voy fijando diariamente, y el ritmo de subida está en un céntimo al día. 01/06/2022: 02/06/2022: 04/06/2022: 09/06/2022: 10/06/2022:




www.burbuja.info















CAMINO DEL GASOLINA A PRECIO DE GRAMO DE COCAINA 

​


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te lo corrijo
> 
> 
> los ucras pudieron haber evitado eso concesiones políticas menores, ahora ya es tarde.



Putin fue por toda Ucrania, ahora solo quiere una parte hay que llevarlo a un esenario donde no pueda tener nada y para eso hay que destruir la mayor cantidad de equipo militar orcorruso 


*BUENAS NOTICIAS*

*ESTA LLEGANDO EL METaL POLACO A VOLVER POPITO A LOS INVASORES HAMBREADORES, VIOLADORES, SAQUEADORES, CRIMINALES, ORCONAZIS*






*QUE EMPIECE EL FUEGO PURIFICADOR ASI DEBEN QUEDAR LOS DYMITRYS DE MIERDA*


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *LITRO DE GASOLINA MAS CARO QUE EL GRAMO DE CANNABIS *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cocaina cada vez es mas barata mientras todo sube va a terminar valiendo lo que un par de cañas


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Jun 2022)

Realmente rusia ya ha perdido quería comerse toda la tarta pero al final solo ha cogido un pequeño trozo que parece difícil que mantenga con la intensa ayuda de la nato. Esto pinta a debacle de Putin. El conflicto va hacia esa dirección


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia publicó un informe sobre las violaciones de los derechos de los compatriotas rusos en el extranjero. Entre los más comunes:

▪negación de los servicios educativos, médicos, bancarios y otros;

▪Medidas contra empresas rusas, incautación de bienes;

▪coerción al arrepentimiento público y condena de las acciones de las autoridades rusas;

▪ suspensión en las competencias deportivas, festivales de música y otros eventos culturales;

▪ataques, amenazas, insultos, daños a la propiedad y discriminación doméstica: despidos, desalojos de apartamentos contrarios a los contratos;

▪ los derechos se violan más gravemente en Canadá, los países bálticos, Gran Bretaña, Polonia, EEUU y Alemania;

▪ las violaciones de los derechos de los rusos en los países del "Occidente colectivo" se han vuelto masivas, "la rusofobia total es impactante con su salvajismo".


----------



## Julc (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ya estan llegando misiles antibuque Ucrania. Que pueden derribar todos los buques rusos en en Mar Negro. También artillería y misiles que pueden llegar a crimea. Y las bases rusas en Crimea y Sebastopol. Putin es un traidor. *Vamos haber* golpes dolorosos en buques y bases rusas. Creo que lo peor esta por llegar. Ucrania ha ganado. O paras la hemorragia de sangre osea los depositos de armas que llegan diariamente o cada vez será más grande la herida y brecha.



Vamos "haber" a expertos que no tienen ni la EGB.


----------



## pemebe (2 Jun 2022)

*Cómo está pagando el mundo la guerra de Putin en Ucrania
Rusia sigue ingresando miles de millones por las ventas de petróleo, gas y otras materias primas*

Noticias Bloomberg
1 de junio de 2022, 6:01 AM GMT+2

A principios de marzo, cuando Estados Unidos y sus aliados desataron una ola de sanciones contra Rusia, *el presidente Joe Biden se plantó en la Casa Blanca y dijo que querían asestar un "poderoso golpe a la maquinaria bélica de Putin."*

Pero a medida que la guerra en Ucrania se acerca a su centésimo día, esa máquina sigue siendo muy operativa. *Rusia se está viendo impulsada por una avalancha de dinero que podría alcanzar una media de 800 millones de dólares al día este año, y eso es sólo lo que la superpotencia de las materias primas está obteniendo del petróleo y el gas.*

Durante años, Rusia ha actuado como un vasto supermercado de materias primas vendiendo lo que un mundo insaciable ha necesitado: No sólo energía, sino también trigo, níquel, aluminio y paladio. La invasión de Ucrania ha empujado a Estados Unidos y a la Unión Europea a replantearse esta relación. Está tardando, aunque la UE ha dado un paso más esta semana al alcanzar un acuerdo de compromiso sobre las importaciones de petróleo ruso.

Rusia está lejos de salir indemne de las sanciones, que la han convertido en un paria en todo el mundo desarrollado. Los gigantes empresariales han huido, muchos de ellos abandonando miles de millones de dólares en activos, y la economía se encamina a una profunda recesión. Pero *Putin puede ignorar este daño por ahora, porque sus arcas están rebosantes de los ingresos de las materias primas, que se han vuelto más lucrativas que nunca gracias al aumento de los precios mundiales impulsado en parte por la guerra en Ucrania.

Incluso si algunos países detienen o eliminan gradualmente las compras de energía,* los ingresos de Rusia por el petróleo y el gas serán de unos 285.000 millones de dólares este año, según estimaciones de Bloomberg Economics basadas en las proyecciones del Ministerio de Economía. Esto *superaría la cifra de 2021 en más de una quinta parte. Si se añaden otras materias primas, se compensan con creces los 300.000 millones de dólares de reservas de divisas congeladas como parte de las sanciones. *

Los dirigentes de la UE saben que deben dejar de comprar a Rusia y financiar indirectamente una guerra devastadora a las puertas de Europa. Pero a pesar de toda esa ambición, los gobiernos nacionales también saben que habrá repercusiones para sus propias economías.

Esta semana acordaron proseguir con la prohibición parcial del petróleo ruso, allanando el camino para un sexto paquete de sanciones, pero sólo tras semanas de regateo y división.

"Siempre hay limitaciones políticas en el uso de las sanciones", dijo Jeffrey Schott, investigador principal del Instituto Peterson en Washington. *"Uno quiere maximizar el dolor en su objetivo y minimizar el dolor en su circunscripción en casa, pero desafortunadamente, eso es más fácil de decir que de hacer".*

En Estados Unidos, los funcionarios están debatiendo formas de aumentar la presión financiera, posiblemente contribuyendo a imponer un tope al precio del petróleo ruso o imponiendo sanciones a los países y empresas que aún comercian con negocios rusos bajo restricciones. Pero *este tipo de sanciones secundarias son profundamente divisivas y corren el riesgo de dañar las relaciones con otros países.*

Estados Unidos ya ha prohibido el petróleo ruso, pero Europa se está desprendiendo lentamente de esta dependencia. Esto da a Moscú tiempo para encontrar otros mercados -como los gigantes devoradores de materias primas China e India- para limitar cualquier daño a los ingresos por exportación, y a su caja financiera. 

Esto significa que el dinero entra a raudales en las cuentas de Rusia, y las cifras financieras son un recordatorio constante para Occidente de que es necesario un cambio drástico. Según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, los ingresos por exportación de petróleo han aumentado un 50% con respecto al año anterior. L*os principales productores de petróleo de Rusia obtuvieron en el primer trimestre su mayor beneficio combinado en casi una década,* según estimaciones de SberCIB Investment Research, con sede en Moscú. *Y las exportaciones de trigo continúan, a precios más altos, ya que las sanciones a la agricultura rusa ni siquiera se discuten porque el mundo necesita su grano.*

El superávit por cuenta corriente, la medida más amplia del comercio de bienes y servicios, se triplicó con creces en los cuatro primeros meses del año, hasta alcanzar casi 96.000 millones de dólares. *Esta cifra, la más alta desde al menos 1994, *refleja principalmente el aumento de los precios de las materias primas, aunque también influyó la caída de las importaciones bajo el peso de las sanciones internacionales. 

El rublo se ha convertido en otro símbolo utilizado por Putin para proyectar fuerza. *El rublo, del que Biden se burló cuando se desplomó inicialmente en respuesta a las sanciones, ha sido apuntalado por Rusia hasta convertirse en la moneda que mejor se ha comportado frente al dólar este año.*


Putin también ha intentado aprovechar la posición de Rusia como superpotencia de productos básicos. En medio de la preocupación por la escasez de alimentos, ha dicho que sólo permitirá las exportaciones de grano y fertilizantes si se levantan las sanciones impuestas a su país.

*"Si el objetivo de las sanciones era detener al ejército ruso, no era realista"*, dijo Janis Kluge, asociada principal para Europa del Este y Eurasia en el Instituto Alemán de Asuntos Internacionales y de Seguridad en Berlín. "*Todavía puede financiar el esfuerzo bélico, todavía puede compensar algunos de los daños que las sanciones están causando a su población".*

Uno de los grandes agujeros de las sanciones contra Rusia es la disposición de otras naciones a seguir comprando petróleo, aunque con descuentos en algunos casos.

Las refinerías indias compraron más de 40 millones de barriles de petróleo ruso entre el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania a finales de febrero y principios de mayo. *Eso es un 20% más que los flujos entre Rusia e India para todo el año 2021,* según cálculos de Bloomberg basados en datos del ministerio de comercio. Los refinadores están buscando acuerdos privados en lugar de licitaciones públicas para conseguir barriles rusos más baratos que los precios del mercado.

*China también está reforzando sus vínculos energéticos con el país, asegurando precios más baratos al comprar el petróleo que se rechaza en otros lugares. Ha impulsado las importaciones y también está en conversaciones para reponer sus reservas estratégicas de crudo con petróleo ruso.*

La historia es similar para los fabricantes de acero y carbón de coque. Las importaciones procedentes de Rusia aumentaron por tercer mes consecutivo en abril, duplicando el nivel del año pasado, según los datos oficiales de la oficina de aduanas. Y algunos vendedores de petróleo y carbón rusos han intentado facilitar las cosas a los compradores chinos permitiendo las transacciones en yuanes.

*"La gran mayoría del mundo no está involucrada en la imposición de sanciones", *dijo Wouter Jacobs, fundador y director del Centro Erasmus de Comercio y Materias Primas de la Universidad Erasmus de Rotterdam. "*El comercio seguirá adelante, la necesidad de combustibles estará ahí*" y los compradores de Asia u Oriente Medio darán un paso adelante, dijo.

En lo que respecta al gas, Rusia tiene menos opciones para desviar los suministros, pero los países al final de los gasoductos procedentes de Rusia -algunos de los cuales pasan por Ucrania- también están atrapados en una dependencia mutua.

Alrededor del 40% de las necesidades de gas de la UE se cubren con Rusia, y éste será el vínculo más difícil de cortar para el bloque. *Las entregas europeas incluso se dispararon en febrero y marzo, ya que la invasión provocó una subida de precios en los centros europeos de gas, lo que abarató las compras a la rusa Gazprom PJSC para la mayoría de los clientes con contratos a largo plazo.*

Los volúmenes han disminuido desde entonces, gracias a un clima más cálido y a la entrada récord de gas natural licuado procedente de Estados Unidos y otros países. También ha habido interrupciones por la actividad militar, y la propia Rusia interrumpió el suministro a Polonia, Bulgaria y Finlandia, que rechazaron la exigencia de Putin de pagar en rublos.

Aunque la UE reduzca su dependencia -Alemania dice que ha bajado del 55% al 35%-, hay complicaciones a cada paso. Varios grandes compradores de gas ruso se han esforzado por seguir comprando el crucial combustible, y empresas de servicios públicos como la italiana Eni SpA y la alemana Uniper SE esperan que el suministro continúe.

Aunque los avances son lentos, la dirección es sólo hacia más y más restricciones. Aunque el calendario sea incierto, la presión sobre la economía rusa, y las finanzas de Putin, acabará aumentando.

El sector energético del país también se enfrenta a una serie de otros factores más allá de la demanda, desde las restricciones al transporte y los seguros hasta la debilidad de la demanda interna. *La producción de petróleo puede caer más de un 9% este año, mientras que la de gas puede disminuir un 5,6%, según las perspectivas de base del Ministerio de Economía ruso.*

"En el Kremlin hay cierto optimismo e incluso sorpresa por el hecho de que la economía rusa no se haya derrumbado por la embestida de las sanciones", dijo Tatiana Stanovaya, fundadora de la consultora política R.Politik. "Pero de cara a dos o tres años, hay muchas dudas sobre cómo sobrevivirán los sectores energético y manufacturero".


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1076089









Siversk no

La clave está en Toshkovka

Los van a embolsar desde aquí


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Jun 2022)

Vosotros los fans de Putin y rusia debéis pedir a vuestro líder que destruya las armas que llegan a Ucrania. O pronto veremos bases rusas y buques reventados por los misiles antibuque y tierra tierra suministrados por occidente.


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Jun 2022)

Parece que en las últimas horas una necesidad extrema se ha apoderado del comando Ukro, porque las fuentes rusas informan que hay combates a lo largo de las puertas de la vía Severodonetsk/Lisichansk.

Belogorovka, Yakovlevka y Berestovoye en la carretera Bakhmut-Lysichansk a través de Soledar, de igual manera han visto enfrentamientos.

También dicen que este contraataque es bastante apresurado, aparentemente, ya que el equivalente a 2 regimientos recién llegados al frente hace apenas 12-24 horas han sido lanzados hacia adelante sin mucho descanso desde Bakhmut.

Se dice que la misma historia se está desarrollando o lo hará en las próximas 48hs cerca de Zaporozhye, donde las cosas han sido más bien de tipo guerra de trincheras posicional. Unidades de las 1°, 128º, 14º y 81º Brigadas ucranianas, así como el 102º y 110º regimiento de la defensa territorial están siendo llevados a la línea de contacto.
*cpimentel986

Las fuerzas rusas liberaron Fedorovka y Shestakovo esta noche, aislando así a Stary Saltov del resto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Probablemente será su turno mañana. Es decir, la iniciativa en esta área ha pasado completamente a manos del ejército ruso. Todo esto en el frente de kharkov. 
 







La artillería ya es muy audible alrededor de Slavyansk/Kramatorsk. Citando algunas fuentes: "feroces duelos de artillería y **ataques** de la Fuerza **Aérea** Rusa están teniendo lugar cerca de Slovyansk y Kramatorsk, desde Liman, en áreas forestales en este momento." 
 *


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El idiota ese de Yago es un oportunista y un charlatán. Es rejón hecho youtuber.
> 
> Y los de la Revista Ejércitos le siguen de cerca, son el Salvame de los Ejércitos. Empezaron bien, con unas contribuciones objetivas de su director los primeros días de la guerra, pero ahora dan entre asco y pena, comentando los temblores de Putin y sus supuestas enfermedades, y todo tipo de soplapolleces fuera de lugar. O hasta haciendo análisis macroeconómicos de las sanciones y sus supuestas consecuencias sobre la economía rusa. Una revista de asuntos militares hablando de economía, sanciones, exportaciones e importaciones. Ya no es solo que tengan un claro sesgo ideológico proyanki, es que además se dedican a noticias chorra y fuera de lugar. Pero claro, la pela es la pela.



En su último vídeo Yago habla de bajas ucranianas, desmoralización y problemas logísticos. El chico intenta ser serio y objetivo, pero ahora mismo se debate entre la realidad del frente y que le han dado el toque.
En los debates de PTMA participan diversos ponentes, con el de Estugna no puedo, Juanjo Fernández al menos tiene un bájate técnico y sabe de lo que habla, y Chulilla sabe mucho y es sensato, y nos recuerda mucho una cosa que olvidamos con frecuencia, que en ese carro cuya torreta vuela por los aires, había tres chicos, sean de los unos o de los otros.


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Y un OWNED de tamaño sideral. ¿Este es un experto? Es un cuñado nivel Dios. Este y el cabeza de pez o estan bien untados o son dos tontos muy tontos.



Quién es "cabeza de pez"?


----------



## ryder87 (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Vosotros los fans de Putin y rusia debéis pedir a vuestro líder que destruya las armas que llegan a Ucrania. O pronto veremos bases rusas y buques reventados por los misiles antibuque y tierra tierra suministrados por occidente.



Tranquilo,paso a paso,está todo calculado..


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (2 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar por qué siguen comprando tanques?
> 
> ¿No decían que con los javelin y nlaw los tanques eran ataúdes con oruga?



Polonia, cuando era oprimida, empobrecida, explotada por los rusos soviéticos, fabricaba tanques. No solo tanques, también aviones de combate y otros, mas armamento de mano (AK, PKM, RPG)


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No está bien ni unos ni otros que utilicen asi a los prisioneros de guerra



Sí, sólo que uno hacen que llamen a la madre para decirle que está bien y que lo están tratando bien, y otros hacen que llame a su madre para decirle que lo van a castrar y a matar.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (2 Jun 2022)

Si tuvieran 1000 bajas diarias los orcorrusos ya estarían en la frontera de Polonia 1000 bajas por día seria 90mil, los Ucranianos occidentales están de Leopolis se quejan todo el tiempo pero es su deber apoyar a los del este, los del oeste de Ucrania están menos motivados que los orientales a los "Rusos étnicos" del este de Ucrania saben bien lo que les espera en caso de "Liberación" de los orcorrusos violaciones, robo de sus pertenencias, robo de sus tierras deportación a Siberia, es por esta razon que ha habido una resistencia tan efectiva en el este de Ucrania a la "Liberación" orcorrusa

En lo que son bajas y daño infligido al enemigo los Ucranianos han sido mas transparentes que los orcorrusos porque con todos los defectos que tengan son un estado democrático o al menos están mucho mas cercanos a una democracia transparente de lo que esta Orcorrusia

El tiempo me esta dando la razón y me terminara de dar la razón, a las primeras 24 horas de la ofensiva estaban como idiotas drogadictos totalmente consumidos por la propaganda de mierda orcorrusa, ahora siguen siendo idiotas pero no tan idiotas como antes, recuerdo que los pro rusitos eran tan imbéciles que en las primeras horas cuando les mostraba las imágenes de rusos muertos y equipos orcorrusos destruidos decian que todo era mentira que todo era fake, quedaron como lo que son imbéciles como malos perdedores natos que son me bloquearon 

En equipamiento militar taques blindados las perdidas de la horda de lata son mucho mas altas que las de Ucrania en lo que es observable. 

Esto es solo un poquito de lo que he visto las ultimas 24 horas 

Un BMP lleno de orcorrusos fue aniquilado ningún orconazi invasor sobrevivo 


Tanque orconazi destruido y cadáver de orcorruso 


Ataque con drones de Aliexpress a los orcos serio problema para los orcorrusos pequeños drones lanzando pequeñas municiones explosivas desde aire muy difíciles de ubicar 


2 latas orco reventadas cadáver de orcorruso visible 








Varias latas orco reventadas un camión lleno de orcorrusos invasores fue destruido orcos aniquilados todos los cadáveres esparcidos es 100% seguro que tenían objetos robados


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

El oligofrénico de Moscú jodió con el gas y ahora está llegando una cantidad de armamento pesado a Ucrania que ya debería pensar en salir por patas de allí.
No sabe la que le está por caer.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Si tuvieran 1000 bajas diarias los orcorrusos ya estarían en la frontera de Polonia 1000 bajas por día seria 90mil, los Ucranianos occidentales están de Leopolis se quejan todo el tiempo pero es su deber apoyar a los del este, los del oeste de Ucrania están menos motivados que los orientales a los "Rusos étnicos" del este de Ucrania saben bien lo que les espera en caso de "Liberación" de los orcorrusos violaciones, robo de sus pertenencias, robo de sus tierras deportación a Siberia, es por esta razon que ha habido una resistencia tan efectiva en el este de Ucrania a la "Liberación" orcorrusa
> 
> En lo que son bajas y daño infligido al enemigo los Ucranianos han sido mas transparentes que los orcorrusos porque con todos los defectos que tengan son un estado democrático o al menos están mucho mas cercanos a una democracia transparente de lo que esta Orcorrusia
> 
> ...



Booootal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Apparently this is a photo recently from Krasny Liman…Ukrainians surrendering..


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Dios bendiga a Rusia


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

A useful photo of modern warfare. Russian fighters operating multiple COTS UAVs with other soldiers ready to relay their information over radios.


----------



## Fermoselle (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En realidad ninguno ha dado jamás en el blanco. Dicen el 60% si llega, para no hacerle pasar verguenza a los rusos.
> 
> 
> Y eso sólo en los tres primeros días, porque después se le acabaron y no han tirado más ninguno.



Cuidao que el tal jordi tiene una extraña relacion con Ucrania y no es neutro en sus apreciaciones...............


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

*Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo*


La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.





El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, hablando con reporteros, Washington D.C., EE.UU., el 30 de mayo de 2022.Michael Reynolds / Pool via CNP / www.globallookpress.com

El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, señaló este miércoles que Washington considera permitir la compra de crudo ruso. En caso de luz verde, se haría con un descuento. El anuncio llega después de la aprobación del embargo petrolero por parte de los países miembros de la UE.

"Se está considerando mucho lo que se puede hacer para comprar el petróleo, pero a un precio limitado", dijo el mandatario a los periodistas, según Bloomberg.

"Los rusos tendrían una necesidad abrumadora de venderlo, y se vendería a un precio significativamente más bajo que el que está generando el mercado ahora", indicó Biden.

Esta idea es una de las que se discuten para paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en EE.UU., que se sitúa ahora alrededor de 4,5 dólares por galón, cerca de un 50 % más que en mayo de 2021, según los datos oficiales. La situación, que amenaza al Partido Demócrata en las elecciones parlamentarias de noviembre, no se puede resolver rápidamente, reconoció Biden.

*"La idea de que vamos a poder […] hacer clic en un interruptor y reducir el costo de la gasolina no es probable a corto plazo, ni lo es con respecto a los alimentos", dijo el presidente.*

El 8 de marzo, Biden anunció la prohibición de importar petróleo, algunos productos petrolíferos, gas natural licuado y carbón de Rusia como respuesta al operativo militar de Moscú en Ucrania.

Este lunes, los países miembros de la Unión Europea acordaron prohibir las exportaciones de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos. El embargo no se extiende a Hungría, Eslovaquia y la República Checa, que pueden recibir el crudo solo a través del oleoducto Druzhba. Las restricciones entrarán en vigor en seis meses para el petróleo, y en ocho meses para los productos de petróleo refinado.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo*
> 
> 
> La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.
> ...




Es evidente que este hombre vive en una realidad paralela.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Será en octubre


----------



## tomasjos (2 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me das la razón, reduce estado y reducirás eso



Al reves, hazlo mucho más poderoso que la suma de todos los poderes económicos, políticos y sociales privados y ya no ocurrirá


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Al parecer, Blinken y Biden han salido a la palestra para asegurar que Ucrania
les ha garantizado que los misiles de marras enviados no se lanzarán a Rusia.

Como todos sabemos, en la guerra como en la guerra, esta vaina ha pasado
la iniciativa a Rusia. Y EEUU, se ha puesto en manos de los locos ucronazis.

Incluso Medvedev, el otrora atlantista a machamartillo, ha dicho que los militares
atacarán los centros de mando fuera de Ucrania si un misil se dirige a Rusia.

El imperio se está dirigiendo a la cámara del suicidio.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

*Lavrov dice 'no hay humo sin fuego' respondiendo a la visión de Borrell de la UE como potencia militar*

_El canciller también calificó las declaraciones del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre la intención de Alemania de convertirse en la principal fuerza militar de la UE como evidencia del resurgimiento de las "aspiraciones dominantes" en el país._

RIAD, 1 de junio. /TASS/. La declaración del máximo diplomático de la UE, Josep Borrell, de que la UE debería convertirse en una potencia militar seria son meras palabras "pero no hay humo sin fuego", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, en una conferencia de prensa luego de una visita a Arabia Saudita.

"Probablemente, se trata principalmente de meras palabras, pero no hay humo sin fuego", dijo Lavrov. "Realmente hay un ala rusofóbica tan fuerte en la Unión Europea, que durante muchos años impuso efectivamente su posición a todos los demás, explotando el principio de solidaridad y consenso".

Esta ala, según el ministro, "ahora está intensificando su actividad".

“Las declaraciones de Borrell, a pesar de lo impropio de las palabras beligerantes que salen de boca del máximo diplomático de la Unión Europea, reflejan la tendencia que una minoría agresiva está imponiendo a toda la Unión Europea”, ha dicho el ministro. Y el ideal para esta minoría, dijo Lavrov, es "una Unión Europea militarizada como un apéndice de la OTAN".

El ministro también describió las declaraciones del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre la intención de Alemania de convertirse en la principal fuerza militar de la UE como evidencia del resurgimiento de las "aspiraciones dominantes" en el país.

"Hemos tomado nota de la declaración del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien afirmó que Alemania se convertiría en la principal fuerza militar de la Unión Europea", dijo Lavrov. "Ya he leído comentarios de observadores que dijeron que estaban seriamente desconcertados de que el líder alemán hiciera tales declaraciones".

"Esto evoca algunos pensamientos porque está lejos de ser la única evidencia del resurgimiento de las aspiraciones dominantes en Alemania", dijo el principal diplomático de Rusia.

Tales declaraciones "deben ser escuchadas por otros miembros de la UE y deben convertirse en tema de una conversación seria", dijo Lavrov. "Una charla sobre cómo Europa seguirá desarrollándose y cómo seguirá extrayendo lecciones de su dura historia de siglos pasados".


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

Es gente que está mal de la cabeza, así de simple. Disfrutan subiendo casquería, regocijándose por ello.


----------



## coscorron (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo*
> 
> 
> La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.
> ...



Espera a ver si me entero ... Que no le viene bien el embargo de petroleo que nosotros si vamos a hacer??? Gracias a las noticias relacionadas con el embargo el petroleo se ha puesto a 120 $ y ahora se baja del barco dice y que va a comprar petroleo ruso con descuento?? Este cabron antes de acabar en el asilo para morir con Alzheimer que es a donde va directo nos va a joder la vida a todos ... Cada día es mas evidente que la demencia de este señor es ya importante así que al menos deberíamos tener otra cara delante de esto para saber quien gobierna.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Rusia está cargando sus MLRS con cohetería de corto alcance 100km cuando dispone de cohetería que alcanza los 300km...Curiosamente EEUU también envía a Ucrania artillería de un alcance similar o inferior que difícilmente cambiará el sino de la contienda.
> 
> Está claro que esta guerra tiene unas "reglas pactadas" bajo cuerda por las potencias para que se alargue y haya más desgaste en Europa y se lucren las empresas armamentísticas liquidando el stock.
> 
> Y mira, España que nunca ha querido hacer un gasto excesivo en Defensa (sobre todo los partidos social-komunistas) ahora está como loco por dedicar pasta en ello porque el populacho tiene la justificación en los Mass Mierda 24/7 Non STOP.



*NO A LA GUERRA...*


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (2 Jun 2022)

Entonces sabes mas que yo al respecto. 
Temía que al no estar incluidos en el balance militar como reservas activas, estarían pudriéndose al aire libre en algún campo de Siberia, entre otras cosas porque se fabricaban en ucrania, y debieron tener problemas con los repuestos
Efectivamente eran buenos carros, mejor protegidos que los T72 iniciales. De hecho el T72 se diseño para ser su opción de bajo precio
En todo caso son carros que seguramente no se han actualizado desde los 80 y por tanto seguramente serian mas útiles como carro de segunda linea de forma similar a la descrita para el t62. 








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

El frente de Donetsk


Articulo Original: Ukraina.ru Los pasados domingo y lunes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon zonas de la retaguardia de la ciudad de Donetsk, Kalininsky y Budenovsky, así como el centro, …




slavyangrad.es











El frente de Donetsk


02/06/2022

Articulo Original: Ukraina.ru 


Los pasados domingo y lunes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon zonas de la retaguardia de la ciudad de Donetsk, Kalininsky y Budenovsky, así como el centro, el distrito Voroshilovsky, algo que no había ocurrido desde 2014. Hubo muertos. El martes, el centro de Donestk estaba tranquilo, aunque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon las localidades de Donetsk que se encuentran en la línea del frente y la vecina Makeevka, donde murió una niña de cinco años.

Uno de los oficiales que participan en la defensa de la capital, _Filin_, nos explicó por qué las tropas ucranianas lanzan ataques sobre las áreas de la retaguardia de Donetsk que no tienen sentido alguno desde el punto de vista militar. “Sabes que las tropas ucranianas bombardearon Kalinovsky y Budenovsky desde Avdeevka el domingo. ¿Por qué lo hicieron? Hay dos motivos para hacerlo. En primer lugar, para darnos la impresión de que han llegado al frente los sistemas de artillería autopropulsada estadounidenses prometidos al Ejército Ucraniano y que son capaces de golpear profundamente nuestra retaguardia a mucha distancia. Nos están diciendo: _temed, orcos, poneos nerviosos_.

De hecho, sabemos fehacientemente que no han llegado. Nos disparan con _Jacintos_. Sus proyectiles tienen capacidad de llegar a Kalinovsky y Budenovsky desde Avdeevka.

La segunda razón es la principal. Es para provocarnos, obligarnos a ir a un asalto frontal en la zona fortificada de Avdeevka. Al fin y al cabo, la población de Donetsk nos repite constantemente: _¿Cómo es posible que la batalla dure meses y nos sigan bombardeando de la manera más bárbara desde Avdeevka? ¿Por qué narices estáis intentando asaltar Mariupol sin tomar Avdeevka, desde donde nos bombardea la artillería ucraniana? _Antes, bombardeaban los distritos de la línea del frente, Kievsky y Kuibishevsky, y ahora es la retaguardia cerca de Kalinovsky e incluso microdistritos que no habían sido bombardeados desde el duro año 2014. Por no hablar de que Budenovsky ha sido completamente seguro durante estos ocho años”, explicó _Filin_.

El descontento de la población de la ciudad se siente fuertemente en la ciudad tras esos ataques, así que el comando ucraniano parte de que existen esas fuertes emociones y cuenta con que el comando decidirá un inmediato asalto sobre Avdeevka para detener los bombardeos.

También hay otra circunstancia que parece haber animado al comando ucraniano a los bombardeos lanzados el domingo. Dispararon contra las calles Ratnikov y Chernigov de Kalinovka, que se encuentran cerca de una arteria de transporte vital para Donetsk: la avenida Ilich. Si se llega de Rusia, hay que pasar Uspenka, Amrosievka, Ilovaisk, Jartsisk, Makeevka y después de Botsad y Motel, se llega a la avenida Ilich que lleva directamente a la plaza Lenin. Es por esta carretera por la que llega todo a la ciudad.

“El bulevar Shevchenko es paralelo a la avenida Ilich. Fue bombardeada en la zona del mercado cubierto y el hotel Atlas (antiguo Ramada) el lunes. De esta forma, las tropas ucranianas consiguieron sacar emociones y conclusiones negativas de la población de Donetsk: si no tomáis Avdeevka ahora mismo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden obstaculizar seriamente las comunicaciones de Donetsk con otras ciudades de la RPD y Rusia en cualquier momento”, explicó _Filin _a _Ukraina.ru_.

Pero, según _Filin_ el comando de la RPD no va a picar ante las provocaciones ucranianas. No habrá asalto directo sobre la ciudad. “Un ataque frontal sobre posiciones fortificadas, donde todo está cubierto y reforzado con cemento, es una locura. Será solo sacrificar a los soldados. Hay que rodear Avdeevka. Para ello, primero tenemos que tomar las localidades de Krasnogorovka, Novokalinovo y Ochertino. Por cierto, en Krasnogorovka hay una casa donde vivía la suegra de Yanukovich.

También es preciso controlar a fuego la carretera por la que suministran a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la retaguardia de Orlovka hacia Avdeevka. Si la bloqueamos, ya está, el Ejército Ucraniano está acabado. Escaseará la munición. En primer lugar, es improbable que entonces se dediquen a bombardear Donetsk. En segundo lugar, seguramente caerá después de eso”, argumentó _Filin_. Así que les esperan duras y muy serias batallas a las tropas de la milicia de la RPD y de Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia sobre la declaración de Zelensky de que los misiles estadounidenses suministrados a Kiev no se utilizarán para atacar territorio ruso: "no tiene sentido discutir sus promesas"


----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al parecer, Blinken y Biden han salido a la palestra para asegurar que Ucrania
> les ha garantizado que los misiles de marras enviados no se lanzarán a Rusia.
> 
> Como todos sabemos, en la guerra como en la guerra, esta vaina ha pasado
> ...



Los turcos dijeron que Ucrania ha minado el mar Negro y que por tanto han interrumpido el tráfico comercial. Ucrania es un peligro para la paz mundial y Zelensky un mono con pistolas.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jun 2022)

Yo lo tengo claro...si fuera un joven ukro movilizado a la fuerza...

QUE VAYA EL JUDIO MARICON, CON EL CHOCOLATERO QUE HUYE, DE COMPARSITA...


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

La Agenda 2030 y el "remate del tomate".


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo*
> 
> 
> La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.
> ...




Pero que pasa aqui ?

No hay ningún dirigente europeo con un mínimo de dignidad que le mande a la mierda directamente ? 

Que nosotros Europa tengamos que buscar petróleo más caro , material y tte , por una sanción a Rusia y el Todopoderoso USA productor de petroleo afirma q ellos sí lo van a comprar más petróleo a los rusos pero con descuento porque claro...como no tienen compradores ...

Y lo dicen sin ruborizarse, menudos hdlgp.

Pero los verdaderos idiotas somos nosotros !!!!


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Rusia está cargando sus MLRS con cohetería de corto alcance 100km cuando dispone de cohetería que alcanza los 300km...Curiosamente EEUU también envía a Ucrania artillería de un alcance similar o inferior que difícilmente cambiará el sino de la contienda.
> 
> Está claro que esta guerra tiene unas "reglas pactadas" bajo cuerda por las potencias para que se alargue y haya más desgaste en Europa y se lucren las empresas armamentísticas liquidando el stock.
> 
> Y mira, España que nunca ha querido hacer un gasto excesivo en Defensa (sobre todo los partidos social-komunistas) ahora está como loco por dedicar pasta en ello porque el populacho tiene la justificación en los Mass Mierda 24/7 Non STOP.



No sé, por mucho que no ataquen territorio ruso -que está por ver- yo creo que si Rusia permite que les liquiden sus tropas con participación directa de USA terminará perdiendo la guerra. Una vez que entren estas armas de USA, lo lógico es que sigan como hasta ahora, escalando, y lo próximo será una zona de exclusión aérea efectiva con sistemas AA operando en Ucrania y contralados por USA. 

O Rusia para la escalada de intromisión de USA o termina perdiendo la guerra.


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero los verdaderos idiotas somos nosotros !!!!



Nos estan pastoreando, pero lo hacen por nuestro bien ...  

Mira el video de Elias Grima que he puesto más arriba. Parece que está todo planeado. Pero que el plan finalmente resulte viable imagino que dependederá de que no anden muy muy errados en cálculos previos, estimaciones y presupuestos de partida.

Esperemos que no acabe la cosa en desmadre fuera de toda posible previsión.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto les va a gustar:



Te van a excomulgar LAS del PCE...


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y el régimen de Kiev*

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han instalado un depósito de armas y municiones en una residencia de Odessa, disfrazándose de civiles.

▪ En Mykolayiv, los militantes han instalado cuarteles en escuelas y jardines de infancia como cuarteles y almacenes de armas.

▪ En Kramatorsk y Slovyansk DNR, los militantes han equipado bastiones y posiciones de tiro en colegios y escuelas, con vehículos blindados y artillería de gran calibre colocados en zonas adyacentes;

❗ Los militantes atacan deliberadamente las posiciones del ejército ruso desde las zonas residenciales, provocando que devuelvan el fuego.

Como resultado de la interceptación de las comunicaciones por radio, el régimen de Kiev está planeando llevar a cabo otra provocación inhumana en la ciudad de Shostka, en la región de Sumy.

Más información en el informe humanitario del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/19410 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Durante la visita del ministro de Defensa lituano a Turquía, se firmó un acuerdo de cooperación técnico-militar entre ambos países, cuyos detalles no han sido revelados, y se llegó a un acuerdo sobre la supuesta transferencia gratuita de drones B-TB2 a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

El término lituano "gratuito" debe entenderse en el sentido de que el gobernador jefe lituano trajo consigo los 5 millones de euros que había recaudado recientemente de las arcas lituanas y los entregó solemnemente a su homólogo turco, con la esperanza de que esto provocara un cambio fundamental en los acontecimientos del este de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Algo totalmente cierto. Es la OTAN la que ha estado empujando esta guerra, son los que tumbaron un gobierno amigo de Rusia con un golpe de estado descarado.



Uy si, una crítica acerada, Madame Escuchar ha hecho un mohin de disgusto, La Loca de Lesbos una pedorreta a Puton por equilibrar y las dos se han ido a tomar por culo de sendos trans....


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de que al menos parte de los misiles disparados desde el Mar Negro cayeron en el túnel de Beksida, en la región de Lviv. La instalación es uno de los más "cuellos de botella" para las armas y equipos occidentales, así como para el combustible procedente de Polonia.

El objetivo de la instalación demuestra claramente la atención del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a la cuestión de reducir las capacidades logísticas de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, el propio túnel es un objetivo extremadamente difícil: ya hemos señalado que se necesita un potente ataque con misiles y bombas para inutilizar completamente la instalación.

En nuestra humilde opinión, un ataque en los puentes que conducen al túnel de importancia estratégica es una mejor opción.

Por ello, volvemos a publicar una lista de instalaciones importantes de la red ferroviaria de Ucrania:

▪ Lista de todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper
▪ Lista de puentes ferroviarios en el oeste de Ucrania
▪ Subestaciones de tracción: parte 1 y parte 2
▪ Subestaciones críticas en la frontera con Polonia
▪ Depósitos: lista 1 y lista 2
▪ Trenes de restauración









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Recientemente, hemos observado un cambio en el enfoque de los comandantes de grupo rusos en la conducción de las operaciones de combate. La astucia y el engaño del enemigo se han activado. Las fuerzas ucranianas siguen luchando contra el "ejército ruso de los primeros días de la operación especial", pero la experiencia de la lucha armada nos hace aprender de nuestros errores. Ahora ya no se trata de ir de frente, se han empleado trampas y otras estratagemas, gracias a las cuales el enemigo sufre pérdidas tangibles. Y lo que es más importante, estamos aprendiendo a luchar en condiciones en las que la vigilancia espacial de la OTAN nos observa y los datos se filtran a los cazas ucranianos. Cuando sabes que te están rastreando, ya estás haciendo lo que el enemigo sigue creyendo y se aprovecha de ello.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (2 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> tú mismo te estás contestando, con esta UE que tenemos es absurdo que turquía falte a la fiesta.



jajajaaaaa... dónde has estado durante estos años... jajajajajaaa... qué Turquía falta a la fiesta de esta UE????









Manifestación masiva a favor de Erdogan en Alemania


Varios miles de partidarios del presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan se manifestaron este domingo en Colonia, Alemania, donde las tensiones se multiplican en e




www.lainformacion.com





NO, a la fiesta no falta, no tiene poder de decisión en los consejos y no se le permite tener voz o voto en ellos, pero a la fiesta lleva tiempo sin faltar...









Erdogan amenaza a Europa con enviar 3,6 millones de refugiados sirios si se oponen a sus planes en Siria


Turquía responde a la Unión Europea que "si califican de ocupación su intervención militar en el noreste de Siria, enviaran a Europa 3,6 millones de




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*La entrega de sistemas de misiles a Ucrania podría desencadenar un masivo bombardeo ruso* - The New York Times.

No cabe duda de que la decisión de proporcionar a Zelensky las armas que llevaba semanas solicitando (los MLRS de ruedas estadounidenses Himars), diseñados para atacar puestos de mando y cabezas de puente rusos en territorio ucraniano, supuso una grave escalada, señala la publicación.

Cuando Estados Unidos inició las conversaciones con Ucrania para suministrar "una de las armas más potentes y precisas de Estados Unidos", Biden insistió en que Zelensky aceptara una importante restricción: "no disparar en territorio ruso bajo ninguna circunstancia".

Según el periódico, sería una verdadera prueba para Zelensky mantener su palabra ante Biden y no intentar devolver el fuego al territorio ruso cuando Rusia lance nuevos ataques con misiles contra Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vil. (2 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> .... *Demasiado grande, demasiado distinto*.



Y demasiado NACIONALISTA para lo que la UE requiere, apuntalaría yo sobre tu disertación... ya es complicado con Polonia y algún otro, como para Turquía... en fin...

Y conste que van a lo suyo y hacen bien, pero fiables no son para nadie...


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*Declaraciones del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sobre Ucrania y la geopolítica*

◾Las promesas de Zelensky de no utilizar misiles estadounidenses para atacar el territorio ruso son inútiles de discutir.

◾Occidente trata de encontrar razones para explicar los suministros de armas a Kiev y sus acciones contra Rusia. Sin estas explicaciones, los propios Estados Unidos se convierten en un Estado que comete agresiones en todos los frentes.

◾El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso está reasignando a los diplomáticos rusos expulsados de los países occidentales a zonas más prioritarias.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*Polonia dejará de pagar las prestaciones a los refugiados ucranianos a partir del 1 de julio*: el viceministro del Interior, Pawel Schaefernacker.

"A partir del 1 de julio, el gobierno dejará de pagar 40 zlotys por refugiado... Estamos convencidos de que muchas personas son capaces de independizarse y adaptarse en Polonia", dijo Schäfernacker.

Los ucranianos tendrán que empezar a ganarse la vida, muy probablemente haciendo su propio trabajo sucio, como demostró recientemente un refugiado que recogía colillas en Varsovia.

Europa se desentiende poco a poco de la carga de los refugiados ucranianos debido a los crecientes problemas económicos, así como al comportamiento grosero e inculto de los ucranianos. Así, Bulgaria despoja a los ucranianos de su derecho a alojarse en los hoteles de la costa tras el inicio de la temporada turística. España ha hecho lo mismo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vil. (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es obvio que ucrania está pagando un alto precio por su libertad.
> Pero lo paga gustosa y el resto del mundo no debemos más que ayudarlos para que sigan peleando por su pais!



Hostia venga ya no me hodas... que los UCRANIANOS están muriendo por su libertad????!!!!... me dices un alemán, un frances, incluso un inglés y hasta te lo compro, pero ¡¡¡¡¡ un UCRANIANO !!!!!... es peor que decir que un español va a luchar por su libertad... no hodamos por favor...

Los UCRANIANOS van a MORIR porque una élite de su país no pierda su MAMANDURRIA que diría alguien... en España, te guste o no, pasaría lo mismo, pero ¿¿¿ POR SU LIBERTAD???

Qué libertad, la de salir del país para buscarse la vida en otro, porque más que esa dudo tengan otra... es que...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, por mucho que no ataquen territorio ruso -que está por ver- yo creo que si Rusia permite que les liquiden sus tropas con participación directa de USA terminará perdiendo la guerra.



¿Qué es es participación directa de USA para ti?



Roedr dijo:


> Una vez que entren estas armas de USA, lo lógico es que sigan como hasta ahora, escalando, y lo próximo será una zona de exclusión aérea efectiva con sistemas AA operando en Ucrania y contralados por USA.



Las Zonas de exclusión aérea son inventos de occidente que se aplican a países bananeros. Ni EEUU ni Rusia, ni mucho menos China toleran que se les imponga eso a ellos.

Si USA opera cualquier sistema contra Rusia, Rusia podría operar bases de misiles en Venezuela o Cuba contra EEUU. Eso los asesores militares de Biden lo saben y solo se arriesgaran a ello si su inteligencia les asegura que Rusia no devolverá el golpe.



Roedr dijo:


> O Rusia para la escalada de intromisión de USA o termina perdiendo la guerra.



Rusia está interesada en una guerra pausada y sin "crímenes de guerra".


----------



## Expected (2 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaaa... dónde has estado durante estos años... jajajajajaaa... qué Turquía falta a la fiesta de esta UE????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ni te imaginas....los turcomoros...el fieston que se van a dar con las germanas de 15 años en adelante...cuando tengan el gran apagón. Las van a calentar el culo, para protegerlas del frío.. pero bien calentado.


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

El follayankees Otanico YAGO en su último reportaje follaOTAN ya anuncia la derrota rusa.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Una dura noticia y triste: hoy Rusia dice adiós a uno de sus mejores hijos, un aviador de primera clase, un verdadero as de su oficio, el general de división del aire Kanamat Botashev.
Desgraciadamente, sucede así: la gente nos deja, y los pilotos hacen su último vuelo...
Mientras realizaba la misión de golpear los objetivos designados, Kanamat Botashev recibió información en el aire de que fuerzas superiores de neonazis habían bloqueado uno de los grupos de asalto de nuestras tropas. El grupo solicitó apoyo. Una vez alcanzados los objetivos previstos, el piloto decidió ayudar a los soldados atrapados en el cerco. Además, sabía con certeza que los nazis ucranianos tenían un poderoso sistema de defensa aérea. Fue su decisión personal, basada en la lealtad a la fraternidad militar...
Y entonces, como en las películas: bajo el intenso fuego del enemigo, desde una altura muy baja, golpea a los neonazis, permitiendo que el grupo rodeado escape de la bolsa de fuego.
Al salir del ataque su avión fue derribado por un misil antiaéreo, el general de división Kanamat Botashev murió, habiendo cumplido con su deber hasta el final y salvando la vida de los cazas rusos. Un recuerdo eterno para el verdadero héroe.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han detectado y destruido drones de ataque ucranianos Bayraktar TB2.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, durante una operación militar especial, los cálculos del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300PM2 garantizan la protección de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra los medios de ataque aéreo.

Vídeo: Ministerio de Defensa ruso/TASS









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alnitak (2 Jun 2022)

llatzer otro payaso como el calvo pajillero


----------



## alnitak (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Así ha sido recibida la Guardia Nacional a su llegada a Kerch, Crimea.
> 
> The servicemen of the Rosgvardiya returned to Kerch after performing service and combat tasks.




rusia sigue rotando fuerzas...

estan llevando muy bien la gurra 

vana dsagastar a los nazis sin problemas...


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo*
> 
> 
> La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.
> ...



ellos claro que lo haran, pero los rusos venderan crudo mas barato a eeuu?? y encima mandan misiles que pueden atacar a rusia???


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jun 2022)

....


crocodile dijo:


> El follayankees Otanico YAGO en su último reportaje follaOTAN ya anuncia la derrota rusa.



Por curiosidad lo he escuchado:

De química cero cuando confundo él amoniaco, con los nitratos de amonio y los fosfororganicos, país.
Del análisis creo que aunque intenta ser neutral se le ven las plumas OTANIcas por todos los sitios.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí, sólo que uno hacen que llamen a la madre para decirle que está bien y que lo están tratando bien, y otros hacen que llame a su madre para decirle que lo van a castrar y a matar.



Yo cada vez simpatizo mas con el pueblo del donbass... y la gente se va dando cuenta de la manipulacion de los mass mierda. Esto no es necesario...


----------



## alnitak (2 Jun 2022)

con el tema de posibles ataques a ciudades rusas la cosa se va a poner fea

no ss nada desacartable lamdesaparicion de rota ramstein y rzeswe o como se escriba 


esta claro que USA quiere una guerra total para tapar si monstruosa deuda


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero que pasa aqui ?
> 
> No hay ningún dirigente europeo con un mínimo de dignidad que le mande a la mierda directamente ?
> 
> ...



Cada día que pasa te das cuenta de que todo es un plan para destrozar Europa...
Verás cuando los centroeuropeos, tan guays ellos, tan seres de luz, tan estupendos ellos, se den cuenta que son más pobres que un nigeriano por culpa de sus ideas woke y de votar a hijosdelagrandisimaputa como dirigentes...


----------



## alnitak (2 Jun 2022)

id pasando todos los ahorros a usd aprovechando que ha subido un poco el.euro...

y rezad si sois creyentes


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la situación de los ucranianos en Rusia? ¿Algún tipo de vigilancia?
> Imagino que la mayoría serán de lengua materna rusa y/o prorrusos, ¿verdad?



De momento es normal. 
Eso sí, empezamos a deshacernos de ellos laboralmente. Yo tenía una niñera ucra, a la que largue hace un tiempo.

El problema es que esta gente mandaba dinero a Ucrania, un 10% del PIB ucraniano eran las remesas que enviaban los ucranianos. Y eso se ha esfumado


----------



## manodura79 (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Recientemente, hemos observado un cambio en el enfoque de los comandantes de grupo rusos en la conducción de las operaciones de combate. La astucia y el engaño del enemigo se han activado. Las fuerzas ucranianas siguen luchando contra el "ejército ruso de los primeros días de la operación especial", pero la experiencia de la lucha armada nos hace aprender de nuestros errores. Ahora ya no se trata de ir de frente, se han empleado trampas y otras estratagemas, gracias a las cuales el enemigo sufre pérdidas tangibles. Y lo que es más importante, estamos aprendiendo a luchar en condiciones en las que la vigilancia espacial de la OTAN nos observa y los datos se filtran a los cazas ucranianos. Cuando sabes que te están rastreando, ya estás haciendo lo que el enemigo sigue creyendo y se aprovecha de ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Lo de "los cazas ucranianos" cómo se justifica? ¿Forma parte de las cosas raras de esta guerra? ¿Meses de conflicto y todavía hay cazas ucranianos en el aire? Supongo que solo hay dos posibilidades. O el terreno es tan gigantesco que Rusia no tiene capacidad para monitorizarlo al completo o simplemente no tiene capacidad operativa para controlarlo. Agradecería alguna explicación lógica.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

Este es para enmarcar. Putos subnormales, nos van a meter en un lío.

Lee mejor la historia. Entérate mejor. Sólo sabéis que Ucrania "bombardeo" 8 años Dombass pero el motivo del porque no queréis saberlo. Panda de criminales. 





__





Twitter Publish







publish.twitter.com


----------



## orcblin (2 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero que pasa aqui ?
> 
> No hay ningún dirigente europeo con un mínimo de dignidad que le mande a la mierda directamente ?
> 
> ...



pero no te has enterado de que va esto?

a) desgastar a rusia
b) converitir a europa en áfrica, la pobliación ya casí está, ahora sólo falta hundir los estados que estamos en ello.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y demasiado NACIONALISTA para lo que la UE requiere, apuntalaría yo sobre tu disertación... ya es complicado con Polonia y algún otro, como para Turquía... en fin...
> 
> Y conste que van a lo suyo y hacen bien, pero fiables no son para nadie...



En Turquía son muy nacionalistas, muy patriotas, no encaja en absoluto con el proyecto postmodernista y postnacionalista que es la UE.


----------



## alnitak (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Este es para enmarcar. Putos subnormales, nos van a meter en un lío.
> 
> Lee mejor la historia. Entérate mejor. Sólo sabéis que Ucrania "bombardeo" 8 años Dombass pero el motivo del porque no queréis saberlo. Panda de criminales.
> 
> ...




en moscu el mas moderado es putin... 

medvedev quiere bombardear varsovia ... se va a liar...


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en moscu el mas moderado es putin...
> 
> medvedev quiere bombardear varsovia ... se va a liar...



Pues que la arrasen, y Berlín, y París, Buselas, Copenaghe, Estocolmo, Madrid, Roma, Atenas, Londres y todo lo que se encuentran entre ellas. Que vuelen las putas nukes y las cucarachas, ratas o pulpos hereden la Tierra, que peor que nosotros es imposible que lo hagan.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jun 2022)

Los búlgaros se han cansado de refugiados ucranianos en hoteles de lujo y con coches de gran cilindrada mientras a sus jubilados no les alcanza la pensión ni para pagar los medicamentos. Los periódicos de ese país ya cuentan abiertamente quien asesora al "Churchill ucraniano" tal y como lo definió el diario español El Mundo









СТРАТЕГИЯТА НА УКРАЙНА: 9-годишният син на Зеленски го съветва за войната


Съпругата на украинския президент Володимир Зеленски – Олена Зеленска, призна, че говори открито за войната с децата си и разкри, че деветгодишният й син дава съвети на баща си по военните въпро...




telegraph.bg





La esposa del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, Olena Zelenska, admitió que habló abiertamente sobre la guerra con sus hijos y reveló que su hijo de nueve años estaba asesorando a su padre en temas militares.

Según la esposa de Volodymyr Zelensky, su hijo Kiril*, de 9 años*, está aún más interesado en la guerra e incluso da consejos al jefe de estado. _*“Mi hijo y yo somos diferentes, él es un politólogo, lo sabe todo, nos da consejos militares sobre qué comprar. Y mi padre también... Qué tanques, aviones, helicópteros tenemos que comprar, qué nos falta. Qué países nos ayudan mal, qué países nos ayudan bien. Es un experto militar, puedes hablar con él durante meses "*_, dijo Olena.

Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## llabiegu (2 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Será en octubre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077152



El gobierno lee burbuja, será en OCTUBRE


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Lavrov dice 'no hay humo sin fuego' respondiendo a la visión de Borrell de la UE como potencia militar*
> 
> _El canciller también calificó las declaraciones del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre la intención de Alemania de convertirse en la principal fuerza militar de la UE como evidencia del resurgimiento de las "aspiraciones dominantes" en el país._
> 
> ...


----------



## rober713 (2 Jun 2022)

t.me/intelslava/30575

Esta noticia me parece interesante para comentar, no se hasta que punto el termino volo puede ser tal como lo entiendo yo, pero que metan un pepino en un tunel y se desplace al menos unos cientos de metros me parece ..... 

"Caliber" flew in through the Beskydy tunnel.
This is the largest tunnel built in Ukraine since 1991. Laid in the Carpathian mountains. Length - 2 kilometers. This is the only tunnel in the Carpathians in the Western direction. Before the war, up to 60% of cargo transit to Western and Central Europe passed through it.
Given that the object is permanent, more powerful missiles may be required there to thoroughly close it. But let's wait for the results of the "Calibration" - perhaps the target was not the tunnel itself, but some objects next to it, such as warehouses or a train with equipment.

"Calibre" voló a través del túnel Beskydy.
Este es el túnel más grande construido en Ucrania desde 1991. Ubicado en las montañas de los Cárpatos. Longitud - 2 kilómetros. Este es el único túnel en los Cárpatos en dirección oeste. Antes de la guerra, pasaba por él hasta el 60% del tránsito de carga hacia Europa occidental y central.
Dado que el objeto es permanente, es posible que se requieran misiles más potentes allí para cerrarlo por completo. Pero esperemos los resultados de la "Calibración": quizás el objetivo no era el túnel en sí, sino algunos objetos a su lado, como almacenes o un tren con equipo.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues que la arrasen, y Berlín, y París, Buselas, Copenaghe, Estocolmo, Madrid, Roma, Atenas, Londres y todo lo que se encuentran entre ellas. Que vuelen las putas nukes y las cucarachas, ratas o pulpos hereden la Tierra, que peor que nosotros es imposible que lo hagan.



Pero que dejen Karud. Que allí no llega el trigo ucraniano.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Jun 2022)

Yolanda Diaz deja ver que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "mi familia son militares".

Esta es de todo lo que deba ser cada vez que le convenga en su beneficio propio. 









Yolanda Díaz desliza que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "Mi familia son militares"


Los ministros y ministras de Unidas Podemos lanzan evasivas en cuanto a su asistencia o no a la cumbre de la OTAN.




www.moncloa.com


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Cómo está pagando el mundo la guerra de Putin en Ucrania
> Rusia sigue ingresando miles de millones por las ventas de petróleo, gas y otras materias primas*
> 
> Noticias Bloomberg
> ...



Friendly reminder para Bloomberg:

Recordemos que dentro de las 10 economías más importantes del mundo, y por tanto más desarrolladas, solo hay 4 países que han sancionado a Rusia. Otros 5 no lo han hecho.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Declaraciones del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sobre Ucrania y la geopolítica*
> 
> ◾Las promesas de Zelensky de no utilizar misiles estadounidenses para atacar el territorio ruso son inútiles de discutir.
> 
> ...



Los yanquis parecen querer provocar un Pearl Harbor. Tras lustros de bombardear posiciones japonesas con mercenarios y proxis los japos decidieron pasar a la contraofensiva sin saber que era una trampa. Podría ser que las cosas en el Ártico se calentaran, para alegría de Al Gore y sus calenturientos.


----------



## rober713 (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follayankees Otanico YAGO en su último reportaje follaOTAN ya anuncia la derrota rusa.



Extraido de los comentarios de su canal

" Al final, la decisión de los sabores que eliges del helado va en la capacidad de cada cual; eliges fresa *pegado a un ordenador tras una estantería llena de libritos de armamento sacados de alguna tienda de modelismo* o de la librería de ofertas del Vip`s o de lo contrario eliges nata con las opiniones reales de los participantes y analistas de campo como Colonel Cassad. Todo está en el mismo sitio, en la intelness "

      

Yago, te han pillado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yolanda Diaz deja ver que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "mi familia son militares".
> 
> Esta es de todo lo que deba ser cada vez que le convenga en su beneficio propio.
> 
> ...



Pertenece como la mayoría de los políticos españoles a familias que se conocen como sociología franquista…los que mantuvieron la dictadura y ahora controlan el sistema. Todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

Hoy en El Mundo titulan un reportaje sobre soldados UA: "Hemos matado a muchos rusos".

El titular describe muy bien cual es el objetivo de esta guerra para la OTAN: desangrar a Rusia, hasta el último ucraniano. El problema es que, posiblemente, Rusia está actuando de una forma parecida, de tal manera que la mayor parte de las bajas de las "Fuerzas Aliadas" las sufren los sufridos sufridores de Lugánsk y Donetsk. Me parece curioso ese alineamiento con la casquería de El Mundo... y de la prensa otánica en general, se ve que "matar rusos" cotiza alto, porque los hemos deshumanizado ya bastante. 

En otro orden de cosas: Si se plantean una guerra de larga duración -y parece que van a eso- Rusia tendría que esforzarse por involucrar más a la población de que nació en esos territorios, que sea más una guerra civil con apoyo ruso que otra cosa -una vuelta al principio, pero con apoyo directo de la Federación-. Y, finalmente, debería promover la creación de grupos de resistencia antiOtan en Odessa, Jarkov y Kiev. En principio era lógico que no se planteasen reclutar en esos territorios, pero ya empieza a urgir... (y sería una forma de rehabilitar a muchos de los prisioneros, que serán de zonas que en el futuro van a quedar bajo control ruso).

Si no lo hace en serio es porque Putin no quiere estos líos, es un líder que ha sido casi empujado a intervenir en Ucrania (por la OTAN y por los suyos). Ha intervenido porque no le quedaba otra alternativa. Va a remolque, no lidera.

Veremos ahora si ese segundo grupo de intervención que se estaba agrupando en Kursk existe de verdad o no es más que maskirovka -rusa o ucra, no lo sé-. 

En cuanto a la guerra creo que el adjetivo que se puede aplicar al ejército ruso es: DEMOLEDOR. Va royendo poco a poco lo que se le ponga delante. No se apresura. Desde una óptica occidental son desesperantes y frustrantes. Y al tratarse de una guerra híbrida hay tantos frentes que no nos enteramos de casi nada -no nos enteramos de lo que pasa en el frente de batalla, como para enterarnos de lo que pasa entre bambalinas-.

Eso sí, aquí gozamos de libertad de prensa. Sobre todo Pablo González, que no se os olvide.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una dura noticia y triste: hoy Rusia dice adiós a uno de sus mejores hijos, un aviador de primera clase, un verdadero as de su oficio, el general de división del aire Kanamat Botashev.
> Desgraciadamente, sucede así: la gente nos deja, y los pilotos hacen su último vuelo...
> Mientras realizaba la misión de golpear los objetivos designados, Kanamat Botashev recibió información en el aire de que fuerzas superiores de neonazis habían bloqueado uno de los grupos de asalto de nuestras tropas. El grupo solicitó apoyo. Una vez alcanzados los objetivos previstos, el piloto decidió ayudar a los soldados atrapados en el cerco. Además, sabía con certeza que los nazis ucranianos tenían un poderoso sistema de defensa aérea. Fue su decisión personal, basada en la lealtad a la fraternidad militar...
> Y entonces, como en las películas: bajo el intenso fuego del enemigo, desde una altura muy baja, golpea a los neonazis, permitiendo que el grupo rodeado escape de la bolsa de fuego.
> ...



Ha tenido la muerte épica que hubiera deseado cualquier guerrero vikingo hace mil años
Morir en combate después de una larga vida haciendo lo que le gustaba, volar. 
Y no tener que ver su vida apagarse en una residencia tosiendo sangre y sin reconocer a sus parientes
Hay que saber vivir y morir con dignidad








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los yanquis parecen querer provocar un Pearl Harbor. Tras lustros de bombardear posiciones japonesas con mercenarios y proxis los japos decidieron pasar a la contraofensiva sin saber que era una trampa. Podría ser que las cosas en el Ártico se calentaran, para alegría de Al Gore y sus calenturientos.



Los gringos en el Ártico poco tienen que hacer, solo hay que mirar un mapa.

Bueno, pueden mandar un par de portaviones, que fijo harían un papelón.


----------



## vil. (2 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y ni te imaginas....los turcomoros...el fieston que se van a dar con las germanas de 15 años en adelante...cuando tengan el gran apagón. Las van a calentar el culo, para protegerlas del frío.. pero bien calentado.











Inmigración turca en Alemania - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yolanda Diaz deja ver que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "mi familia son militares".
> 
> Esta es de todo lo que deba ser cada vez que le convenga en su beneficio propio.
> 
> ...



Va a ir con el PSOE en las próximas generales, así que previamente tiene que pasar por el ritual de dejar de ser anti-otan, como han hecho todos los sociatas.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia sobre la declaración de Zelensky de que los misiles estadounidenses suministrados a Kiev no se utilizarán para atacar territorio ruso: "no tiene sentido discutir sus promesas"
Son muchos años subyugados.

Yo he estado en donde están ellos, el mito de la caverna.

Salí del foso en gran medida a base de trabajo cuando vi lo de wtc7, lo de los engaños políticos de todos los pelajes (mero medrar), el engaño del ser humano por complejos. la mentira a uno mismo, la vulgaridad viendo series por ejemplo, la dependencia de personas sobre otras por dominación, los nuevos estándares feminazis, negristas, ecologetistas, inmigracionistas, mariconistas,... Finalmente lo de la ponzoña sin contestación social y la pérdida salvaje de libertades, y ahora esto del globalismo contra Rusia. El ser social es una puta mierda, miras a tu alrededor y da pena.

Normal que quieran la muerte de los demás porque les dicen a quien odiar. No querían que fuéramos a los hospitales los no emponzoñados, y aún nadie se ha disculpado. La gasolina a más de 180 cts/l y les da igual, la culpa de Putin, sin reparar que, en gran medida circunstacialmente, Rusia merece estar ganando la guerra contra la agenda 2030


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

Lo de los "cazas ucranianos" debe ser una traducción del inglés fighter que significa literalmente combatiente, luchador... Y también en aviación "caza". 


manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Lo de "los cazas ucranianos" cómo se justifica? ¿Forma parte de las cosas raras de esta guerra? ¿Meses de conflicto y todavía hay cazas ucranianos en el aire? Supongo que solo hay dos posibilidades. O el terreno es tan gigantesco que Rusia no tiene capacidad para monitorizarlo al completo o simplemente no tiene capacidad operativa para controlarlo. Agradecería alguna explicación lógica.


----------



## Egam (2 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno, de hecho Putin hizo el primo. Esto ni tenia que haber ocurrido. Cuando el golpe del 2014 debio respaldar a su aliado y mandar una división aerotransportada. Se acojono o se fio de los "socios" y ha acabado en una guerra a medio gas, que cualquier dia puede ser una guerra seria. A veces darle largas a un problema lo soluciona solo, y a veces consigue empeorarlo considerablemente. En este caso ha sido la segunda opción.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo. En 2014, estaban en medio de una remodernizacion necesaria.

Este episodio de guerra, no va a acabar aquí: fronteras de la Otan a 1997.
Cómo: 
- Tzirkon, kinzhal...
- petroleo y gas por las nubes a Europa.

No vamos a aguantar ni un año así.
El pueblo se va a levantar y sacudir a los HDP que nos han empujado a esto: los puppets de los ánglos.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El parche del unicornio con el cvlo colorado ukro, es un aviso de arma biologica...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076824
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076834



Esta noticia la van publicando ciclicamente, ya habia visto ese parche de mierda, es la misma historia de los tres trans usanos con gafas, vestidos de camuflaje que decian que se iban a la guerra de Ucrania, todo falso...

PD- Ya deberian tener un par de batallones ojtbi y otro de femimarxistas pelofrito...


----------



## Bartleby (2 Jun 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Va a ir con el PSOE en las próximas generales, así que previamente tiene que pasar por el ritual de dejar de ser anti-otan, como han hecho todos los sociatas.




Desde luego en su afán por diferenciarse de su grupo al que, como todo el mundo, da por amortizado, cada vez se está pareciendo más a algo que ya existe, no descarto por tanto que no se plantee ni siquiera formar un partido nuevo y directamente aterrizar el las listas del PSOE , que sin duda, y a tenor de sus declaraciones, es su lugar


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, por mucho que no ataquen territorio ruso -que está por ver- yo creo que si Rusia permite que les liquiden sus tropas con participación directa de USA terminará perdiendo la guerra. Una vez que entren estas armas de USA, lo lógico es que sigan como hasta ahora, escalando, y lo próximo será una zona de exclusión aérea efectiva con sistemas AA operando en Ucrania y contralados por USA.
> 
> O Rusia para la escalada de intromisión de USA o termina perdiendo la guerra.



USA no puede establecer zonas de exclusión aérea más que en paises habitados por cabreros. Hablar de establecerla en Ucrania es como si Rusia fantaseara con montarles a ellos una zona de exclusión aérea en méxico.


----------



## Michael_Knight (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Desde luego en su afán por diferenciarse de su grupo al que, como todo el mundo, da por amortizado, cada vez se está pareciendo más a algo que ya existe, no descarto por tanto que no se plantee ni siquiera formar un partido nuevo y directamente aterrizar el las listas del PSOE , que sin duda, y a tenor de sus declaraciones, es su lugar



Yo creo que ahora mismo no lo sabe ni ella, lo único que tiene claro es que no quiere ir con el trío perdedor Belarra/Montero/Echenique, de ahí que lleve meses enredando con que si la izquierda transversal, que si quiere abrir un periodo de escuchar a la gente, que si una plataforma para sumar y otros eufemismos para no ir con Podemos, lo que no sabe aun es si tendrá el suficiente tirón como para ir por libre, yo creo que si esto no lo ve claro finalmente va a integrarse en el PSOE, que ya ha pisado moqueta y es evidente que está encantada con la experiencia.


Perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## Arraki (2 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que me gustaría saber como operan los rusos para acertar objetivos a cientos de kilómetros. Tienen operadores en la zona que marcan los objetivos? o más bien se trabaja con coordenadas y satélites? 


_ El ejército ruso ataca la ruta de suministro de la OTAN para Ucrania Los cohetes golpean el túnel ferroviario Beskydy a través de los Cárpatos. “El objetivo es intentar interrumpir la comunicación ferroviaria y detener el suministro de combustible y armas de nuestros aliados _


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Los búlgaros se han cansado de refugiados ucranianos en hoteles de lujo y con coches de gran cilindrada mientras a sus jubilados no les alcanza la pensión ni para pagar los medicamentos. Los periódicos de ese país ya cuentan abiertamente quien asesora al "Churchill ucraniano" tal y como lo definió el diario español El Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esa familia tiene un problema con ese niño de 9 años, que lo tienen sin diagnosticar y al padre también.
....


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Va a ir con el PSOE en las próximas generales, así que previamente tiene que pasar por el ritual de dejar de ser anti-otan, como han hecho todos los sociatas.



Esta tia ha visto que se vive muy bien de la politica y si estás en el poder mejor y va a decir cualquier cosa que le valga para sus intereses. Y si, creo que lo que quiere esta cursi es ir en el PSOE...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Los búlgaros se han cansado de refugiados ucranianos en hoteles de lujo y con coches de gran cilindrada mientras a sus jubilados no les alcanza la pensión ni para pagar los medicamentos. Los periódicos de ese país ya cuentan abiertamente quien asesora al "Churchill ucraniano" tal y como lo definió el diario español El Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El niño sólo imita y aprende lo que ve en sus mayores y la esposa hace lo que haría cualquier madre: buscarle el futuro al hijo, a ver si con suerte la gente se cree que es un gran estadista y experto militar con 9 años y consigue que suceda a su padre heredando el puesto y perpetuándose en él.

Ahora ya toda la familia es experta en enviar ucranianos a morir mientras ellos viven como..... ¿¿reyes?? .


----------



## coscorron (2 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> ellos claro que lo haran, pero los rusos venderan crudo mas barato a eeuu?? y encima mandan misiles que pueden atacar a rusia???



Todo el que quieran siempre y cuando el precio les sea conveniente y así mientras que la UE se prepara para apagones los yanquis bajan el precio de la gasólina a sus ciudadanos ... Ya ves que cosas chulas hay que ver.


----------



## Arraki (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yolanda Diaz deja ver que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "mi familia son militares".
> 
> Esta es de todo lo que deba ser cada vez que le convenga en su beneficio propio.
> 
> ...



Joder con la comunista jajajaja

Madre mía la moqueta


----------



## manodura79 (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Lo de los "cazas ucranianos" debe ser una traducción del inglés fighter que significa literalmente combatiente, luchador... Y también en aviación "caza".



Hasta ahí llego. Lo que no entiendo es que aún tengan pilotos y aviones operativos. ¿Todavía tienen aeródromos y combustible suficiente? ¿Son misiones cuasi suicidas de ida sin retorno?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jun 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Al reves, hazlo mucho más poderoso que la suma de todos los poderes económicos, políticos y sociales privados y ya no ocurrirá



Si, claro...lo vemos continuamente eso....


----------



## pemebe (2 Jun 2022)

*Un silbido, luego una descarga mortal. Los soldados ucranianos están bajo un implacable fuego.*
por Medium Publishers 1 de junio de 2022

KRAMATORSK, Ucrania - Todo comienza con un silbido, declaró Vladislav Goncharenko, un sargento militar ucraniano, al describir el implacable bombardeo ruso.

*"Estás tumbado en una trinchera", dijo, esperando en una ambulancia repleta de otros soldados heridos. "Hay explosiones muy fuertes. Quieres adentrarte más en la tierra. Y tienes metralla silbando por encima de ti, como moscas*".

*Los soldados, afirmó, "sólo quieren que pare".*

Aunque gran parte de la atención mundial en el conflicto se ha centrado en la desorganizada y defectuosa campaña de marketing de Rusia, Ucrania también está luchando. El ejército ucraniano ha sufrido grandes pérdidas, ha dado muestras de desorganización y, paso a paso, ha vuelto a salir de algunas zonas controladas desde hace tiempo en Donbás, la zona japonesa que es ahora el epicentro del conflicto.

El impulso que generó Ucrania tras expulsar a las fuerzas rusas de Kiev, la capital, y de Járkiv, la segunda metrópolis más grande, ha dado paso en el este a semanas de toma y daca de aldeas, intensos bombardeos y un flujo de inútiles y heridos ucranianos desde los campos de batalla.

Las tropas ucranianas se enfrentan ahora a un poderío ruso que ha cambiado de técnica, pasando de los apresurados e imprudentes avances de las primeras semanas del conflicto a una marcha sigilosa y moliente facilitada por enormes bombardeos de artillería.

*El miércoles, las fuerzas rusas fueron superiores en la prevención de avenidas dentro de las ruinas de la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk, un objetivo clave de su ofensiva. Un funcionario local declaró el miércoles que las fuerzas rusas controlaban alrededor del 70 por ciento de la ciudad,* donde sólo quedan unos 12.000 residentes de los 100.000 que había antes de la guerra, tras semanas de intensos bombardeos.

Los soldados ucranianos se exponen a ser rodeados. Con los puentes sobre el río Seversky Donets destruidos o bajo fuego, el reabastecimiento se ha vuelto tenue.

Los oficiales ucranianos han sido sinceros en cuanto a las dificultades del ejército, mientras que argumentan que las entregas más rápidas de armamento occidental las resolverán. Cada día dentro de la presente fuerte prevención, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró en una entrevista con Newsmax esta semana, 60 a 100 soldados ucranianos son asesinados y otro alrededor de 500 soldados son heridos en la lucha.

En su discurso nocturno, el Sr. Zelensky reconoció que la batalla por el control de la zona de Donbás era "muy difícil", pero destacó que sus tropas habían tenido éxito en el sur, cerca de Kherson y en los alrededores de Zaporizhzhia, y en los alrededores de Kharkiv, en el noreste.

"La situación de la línea del frente debe evaluarse de forma global", declaró. "No por una zona, donde hay una situación más dura y que atrae más atención, sino por toda la línea del frente".

*Para llenar los vacíos en la línea del frente, Ucrania ha recurrido al despliegue de voluntarios mínimamente formados de la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial, que se movilizó poco después de que comenzara el conflicto.* Han surgido indicios de falta de moral. Una unidad grabó un vídeo en el que protestaba por las graves circunstancias. En las entrevistas, los soldados declararon que sus armas de artillería suelen callarse por falta de munición.

*"Aquellos que dijeron que la guerra terminaría muy pronto, que ya hemos ganado, que lo celebraremos en abril, dijeron algo peligroso"*, aconsejó esta semana a los medios de comunicación ucranianos el asesor de seguridad nacional de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov.

En el desordenado vaivén que impide en las onduladas llanuras del este, las fuerzas ucranianas están animadas por la promesa de que las armas occidentales lleguen rápidamente.

El martes, el presidente Biden presentó los planes para ofrecer a Ucrania una serie de métodos de lanzamiento de cohetes, un arma de artillería muy eficaz y de largo alcance. Los oficiales estadounidenses y ucranianos han declarado que los métodos no están destinados a atacar objetivos dentro de Rusia.

El miércoles, el canciller Olaf Scholz de Alemania prometió enviar un sistema refinado de protección aérea y un radar de monitoreo capaz de encontrar artillería rusa. El Sr. Scholz se había enfrentado a las críticas de Ucrania y de algunos legisladores alemanes de que no había completado lo suficiente para ayudar al ejército de Ucrania. No anunció un calendario para los nuevos envíos.

Con la llegada de los métodos de armas recientes semanas de distancia en el mayor, no está claro si pueden aterrizar en Ucrania en el tiempo para repeler el avance lento de los rusos. La semana pasada, Ucrania se vio presionada desde las posiciones que había defendido durante ocho años de conflicto con los separatistas respaldados por Rusia cerca de la ciudad de Svitlodarsk.

*A lo largo del conflicto, el estado del ejército ucraniano ha sido difícil de evaluar a partir de fuentes públicas. *Cuando comenzó el conflicto, el ejército ucraniano tenía unos 30.000 soldados desplegados en la zona de Donbás, pero ni el gobierno federal ni el ejército quieren dar una cifra actual.

*Las autoridades ucranianas han ocultado en gran medida las cifras de bajas y los gobiernos occidentales no han ofrecido sus propias evaluaciones de las dificultades del ejército*, como lo han hecho al describir los reveses rusos. El último reemplazo de bajas ucranianas llegó el 16 de abril, cuando el Sr. Zelensky dijo que menos de 3.000 soldados habían muerto, sin embargo, sus comentarios sobre las bajas de la semana pasada aconsejan que la determinación es mucho mayor ahora.

*Ucrania también puede ser obstaculizado por el deterioro y el agotamiento de su artillería de la herencia soviética, dijo Mykhailo Zhirokhov, el creador de un libro sobre la artillería de Ucrania. Los cañones desgastados arden con mucha menos precisión. Los proyectiles funcionan poco. Los reemplazos occidentales están llegando, pero lentamente.

La moral de los combatientes voluntarios también puede estar demostrando ser un problema,* al menos en algunos elementos. *Muchos de los que se alistaron en las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania en los primeros días del conflicto creían que su actividad podía limitarse a la defensa de sus ciudades natales*. Había profesores, programadores de ordenadores, taxistas y otros, *la mayoría sin experiencia en el campo de batalla.*

Ahora se descubren a sí mismos desplegados en una lucha feroz en el Este, una señal de la creciente demanda de combatientes de primera línea de Ucrania.

*Un reglamento aprobado el 3 de mayo, después de que muchos voluntarios ya se hubieran alistado, permitió su despliegue para luchar fuera de sus zonas de residencia.*

Algunos son educados sólo después de llegar a la entrada para disparar armas de maquinaria pesada, misiles antitanque y lanzagranadas, como resultado de las armas son sólo allí, Serhiy Sabko, la parte superior de los empleados básicos de la Fuerza de Defensa Territorial, aconsejó a los medios de comunicación de Ucrania el mes pasado. "Nos vemos obligados a llevar a cabo un entrenamiento adicional" cerca de la entrada, declaró.


----------



## gabrielo (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Yolanda Diaz deja ver que irá a la cumbre de la OTAN: "mi familia son militares".
> 
> Esta es de todo lo que deba ser cada vez que le convenga en su beneficio propio.
> 
> ...



Yolanda diaz me recuerda a mpapé cuando decía que era fororo del real Madrid desde chiquitito


----------



## Roscodevino (2 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Realmente rusia ya ha perdido quería comerse toda la tarta pero al final solo ha cogido un pequeño trozo que parece difícil que mantenga con la intensa ayuda de la nato. Esto pinta a debacle de Putin. El conflicto va hacia esa dirección



Hombre patatas....ya te han soltado del hospital? Cómo llevas las pústulas de la viruela del mono que te metieron compactada por el ojo del culo en donde los maricones de Madrid?


----------



## golden graham (2 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los turcos dijeron que Ucrania ha minado el mar Negro y que por tanto han interrumpido el tráfico comercial. Ucrania es un peligro para la paz mundial y Zelensky un mono con pistolas.



en dos dias publica El Mundo que no se puede comerciar por el mar Negro porque los rusos lo han minado. Por absurdo que parezca sus lectores no les sonara raro.


----------



## pemebe (2 Jun 2022)

*Los MLRS proporcionados por EEUU a Ucrania.*

¿Cuántos MLRS van a proporcionar?
Probablemente unos 40 que no van a tener los que tienen misiles balísticos con alcance de 300-500 km. *Van a recibir los que tienen cohetes de 70 km de alcance.
Ucrania tenía al comienzo de la guerra unos 80 MLRS Smerch con un alcance de hasta 90 km,* ¿cuantos le quedarán?

No creo que cambie mucho la pelicula

PD: Rusia tenia 108 en 2019 y reanudó la construccion de más unidades en 2020.


----------



## Argentium (2 Jun 2022)

*Polonia le venderá a Ucrania otros 60 obuses autopropulsados KRAB*
El medio de comunicación Dziennik informó que en los próximos meses *Polonia le entregará a Ucrania otros 60 obuses autopropulsados KRAB*. En mayo, ya había enviado 18 armas de ese tipo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

*Rajoy fue un traidor a España y a sus votantes.*

La trama judicial para conseguir echar a un gobierno votado por una amplia mayoría de los españoles....
* para poder hacer ese cambio en Ucrania están en guerra.*

Ya quisiera Putin haber puesto a un presidente afín a sus intereses sin necesidad de bombardearlo todo._* Y es precisamente la facilidad con la que han conseguido derrotar un gobierno en España lo que me hace flipar con lo uno y con lo otro.*_

Con lo que cuesta un tanque o un misil podrían haber sobornado a cualquier juez ucraniano y gran parte del establishment de ese país para que montasen lo mismo que se hizo en España.


 la llamada guerra civil en España.

De lo que se trataba era de desalojar un gobierno corrupto y criminal que pretendía instaurar el comunismo en España saqueando y expropiando todo.
Había miles de asesinatos y ardían las iglesias y conventos después de desvalijarlos.

Un gobierno ilegal similar al actual ya que era una confabulación de traidores y enemigos de España ... estaban dispuestos a ceder la soberanía a Stalin que era el que estaba detrás de toda la maniobra.

El nivel de manipulación de la historia es tan aterrador actualmente que no me extraña que la gente viva en una realidad paralela . Por citar un ejemplo el caso del PAZO DE MEIRÁS que fue noticia hace unos meses : 



https://www.diariodesevilla.es/espana/nieto-Franco-Pardo-Bazan-dono-biblioteca-Pazo-Meiras_0_1527447444.htmlhttps://www.larazon.es/cultura/20201204/ewnoqzjtbnblzn7wwfadcnoaly.html











Frente Popular (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los militares pretendían dar un golpe de estado al estilo de Sánchez. La diferencia es que él utilizó un infiltrado en la judicatura para que le facilitase la labor y que nadie se defendió de la traición.
Los rojos sin embargo robaron todo el oro y la plata además de los tesoros del museo del Prado ( que en parte fueron devueltos por el gobierno de Suiza cuando acabó la guerra ) además de innumerables saqueos de tesoros incalculables en los monasterios e iglesias por toda España y que se llevaron a Rusia y México.

Rajoy salió escopetado probablemente porque le chantajearon de alguna forma . O iba a ir a la cárcel como Rato o saldría a la luz algún vídeo grabado en las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez.


















El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Los llamados políticos no trabajan para la gente como nos quieren hacer creer , la mayoría son simples empleados de corporaciones supranacionales no saben ni lo que dicen , sólo siguen consignas y hacen bulto . Individuos como Sánchez son brokers o hackers , caballos de Troya cuya finalidad es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Yomateix (2 Jun 2022)

La cantidad de armamento que están enviando.....Les llega una cantidad de armamento pesado que es brutal entre unos paises y otros. Y Zelensky aún es capaz de menospreciar al canciller Alemán cada vez que tiene ocasión y menospreciar a Europa porque las sanciones no sean más. Eso si, a EEUU todo son elegios (comprensible ya que son quienes mandan en Zelensky)
También salía que EEUU planea vender a Ucrania drones armados que pueden ser equipados con misiles. ¿Vender? Supongo que los pagaremos los Europeos, porque dudo que Ucrania tenga mucho dinero para poder gastarlo en armamento. Veremos la recesión que tenemos en los próximos años para pagar estos gastos, la reconstrucción (si consiguiesen recuperar parte del territorio) la perdida del gas Ruso, etc etc. Le va a salir a Europa muy cara esta guerra por un país que no pertenecía a la UE. A ver si en las próximas guerras en que se meta EEUU también se meten a ayudar al país que sufra el ataque (evidentemente no) Que cara puede salir esta guerra en la que EEUU ha metido a Europa.



*Alemania anuncia un acuerdo con Grecia para enviar blindados a Ucrania*. Alemania enviará vehículos de infantería blindados a Grecia para que Atenas pueda enviar los que tiene de fabricación soviética a Ucrania, ha anunciado este martes el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz tras la cumbre del Consejo Europeo. 

*Alemania promete a Ucrania un sistema de defensa antiaéreo y un radar ultramoderno *

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha prometido este miércoles a Ucrania el suministro de un moderno sistema de defensa aérea del tipo Iris-T, que permitirá al país invadido proteger sus ciudades de ataques aéreos rusos, así como un ultramoderno radar de seguimiento que puede detectar artillería. En un discurso en el Bundestag en el marco del debate sobre los presupuestos, Scholz ha recordado que en las próximas semanas Alemania entregará a Ucrania, en colaboración con Holanda, 12 obuses blindados Panzerhaubitze. Además, Kiev ya ha firmado el contrato con la industria armamentística para el suministro de tanques Gepard.

Según Scholz, tanto estos equipamientos como los Panzerhaubitze entran dentro de la clasificación de "armamento pesado". "Suministramos continuamente, desde el comienzo de la guerra, y directamente tras el inicio de la guerra tomamos esta decisión y rompimos con una práctica estatal en Alemania de años.

Además, ha dicho el canciller que Alemania ha suministrado misiles antiaéreos y armas antitanque a Ucrania, más de 15 millones de municiones, 100.000 granadas de mano, más de 5.000 minas antitanque, material altamente explosivo, ametralladoras y decenas de camiones de carga con otras mercancías relevantes.


----------



## pemebe (2 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas han confirmado un ataque con misiles contra el túnel de Beskydy, que atraviesa los Cárpatos en la región de Lviv.
Más del 60% de la carga en tránsito pasa por el túnel hacia Europa Occidental y Central, su longitud es de más de 2 kilómetros.
El objetivo del ataque es interrumpir la logística de los suministros de armas procedentes de Occidente.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los turcos dijeron que Ucrania ha minado el mar Negro y que por tanto han interrumpido el tráfico comercial. Ucrania es un peligro para la paz mundial y *Zelensky un mono con pistolas.*



Error: Nuestro problema es que no es un mono con pistolas, nuestro problema es que es un mono con misiles de última generación en una confrontación a la que ya sólo le falta un escalón para que sea nuclear.

Y al que además, según su esposa, le asesora su hijo de 9 años.


----------



## Remequilox (2 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hable con propiedad: Invadido ó conquistado.



En puridad pura: 
El oblast de Lugansk está casi conquistado
La República Popular de Lugansk está casi liberada


----------



## alexforum (2 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo. En 2014, estaban en medio de una remodernizacion necesaria.
> 
> Este episodio de guerra, no va a acabar aquí: fronteras de la Otan a 1997.
> Cómo:
> ...



El pueblo europeo no se va a levantar. Se crearan leyes ecologistas para maquillar todo.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas han confirmado un ataque con misiles contra el túnel de Beskydy, que atraviesa los Cárpatos en la región de Lviv.
> Más del 60% de la carga en tránsito pasa por el túnel hacia Europa Occidental y Central, su longitud es de más de 2 kilómetros.
> El objetivo del ataque es interrumpir la logística de los suministros de armas procedentes de Occidente.



Si ese túnel es tan importante , deberían haberlo destruido con un comando justo en el momento de la invasión. Ahora hbra sistemas antiaéreos por todos los alrededores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

Este hilo es el equivalente a una partida de videojuegos narrada por un youtuber. 
viene siendo lo mismo que esta carrera de canicas narrada por Ibai. 



Lo que le mola a la gente son los enfrentamientos igual que una final de fútbol y por eso ha sido tan fácil convencer a todos los occidentales de esta guerra . Una generación que ha crecido con los videojuegos a los que está imitando perfectamente cada una de las noticias que nos llegan.

De la misma manera que le coronavirus aprovechó estructuras sincréticas del cristianismo para implantarse y que calase inmediatamente en la población :
_- el coronavirus es el dios vigilante y castigador
- las UCIS eran el purgatorio y el infierno a donde nadie quería llegar
- la primera vacuna un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión
- la segunda vacuna la confirmación
- el resto de vacunas como ir a comulgar los domingos
- los periodistas son los nuevos predicadores
- los sanitarios son los nuevos curas_

Es por eso por lo que sospecho que toda esta guerra estrambótica es la etapa siguiente al coronavirus ( que ha quedado completamente demostrado que fue y sigue siendo una enorme trama de ingeniería social para saquear a los estados occidentales ) 

Putin es miembro fundamental de todos los organismos supranacionales que dirigen el mundo. Además de socio indudable de China y la mayor parte de los países no occidental ( que son 7.000 millones de habitantes ) . Si la ONU es quien dirige actualmente las dinámicas y todo lo relacionado con la agenda 2030 y la OMS es parte de la ONU lógicamente lo que está pasando va en contra de los intereses de los países occidentales probablemente con la colaboración imprescindible de gobernantes traidores que se han infiltrado en los gobiernos haciendo pucherazos . Desde Biden a Sánchez. 

Viendo la facilidad con la que se puede conseguir un gobierno , no entiendo la supuesta magnitud de esta guerra cuando había alternativas mucho más eficientes como por ejemplo hacer otro pucherazo en Ucrania y colocar a un gobernante títere. 

Entre la posibilidad que se descubriese el fraude y tener que bombardearlo todo ...










10 mejores YouTubers de videojuegos que debes conocer en 2021


Te mostramos los mejores gamers de YouTube y los clasificaremos de acuerdo a su popularidad y cantidad de suscriptores que tienen sus canales.




filmora.wondershare.es


----------



## pegaso (2 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Rajoy fue un traidor a España y a sus votantes.*
> 
> La trama judicial para conseguir echar a un gobierno votado por una amplia mayoría de los españoles....
> * para poder hacer ese cambio en Ucrania están en guerra.*
> ...



Al ignore por retrasado.


----------



## JAG63 (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

El 'martillazo' al túnel puede ser el indicio de una nueva ronda y nivel de suministros bélicos.
El dial sube otro punto de escalada y habrá que ver por donde salta la liebre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Al ignore por retrasado.



El algoritmo de BURBUJA que detecta a los traidores , rojos , trolls e hijos de puta ... 
es que tengan más mensajes que reputación.


----------



## Arraki (2 Jun 2022)

Soy uno de los pocos que no parece tener problemas con la restauración del T-62, en cuanto a la lucha en trincheras, un 115 mm es categóricamente superior a cualquier cosa que tenga un BMP. Todos los días trato de hacer un seguimiento para ver si hay algo que respalde el rumor, y esta es la estupidez que veo. 

Entonces, aparte de los videos de 2018 o 2019 de cargamentos de trenes, no tenemos nada más que indique que los T-62 están en el teatro, solo los hermanos OSINT llaman T-72 en San Petersburgo T-62.


----------



## workforfood (2 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si ese túnel es tan importante , deberían haberlo destruido con un comando justo en el momento de la invasión. Ahora hbra sistemas antiaéreos por todos los alrededores.



Es una guerra rara, lo primero siempre se destruye la infraestructura y que en Junio tiren mísiles y habrá saber si lo han destruido o le han dado de refilón como el puente ese del dniéster, que era difícil darle tan enfilado que solo destruyó la parte de la carretera del puente.


----------



## vettonio (2 Jun 2022)

RT

*Reuters: Biden planea entregar a Ucrania drones MQ-1C Gray Eagle capaces de portar hasta 4 misiles Hellfire


*

De acuerdo a la agencia, el trato ha sido discutido en el Pentágono durante varias semanas. Todavía *puede ser cancelado si no se obtiene la aprobación del Congreso* estadounidense o si la Administración Biden cambia de idea.

El coste de los drones y el entrenamiento de sus posibles operadores ucranianos se descontaría del último paquete de asistencia a Ucrania, de 40.000 millones de dólares. Aunque normalmente la formación lleva varios meses, se espera reducirla a unas semanas. En particular, incluiría a los militares ucranianos que ya tengan experiencia en el uso y mantenimiento de drones.

La Casa Blanca va a informar al Congreso de su plan en los próximos días. El anuncio público se hará solo después, precisó un informante. *Desde el Pentágono no han confirmado ni refutado el reporte.*

*¿Qué es el MQ-1C Gray Eagle?*
Introducido en 2009, el dron MQ-1C es una versión avanzada de MQ-1 Predator, que es utilizado ampliamente por EE.UU. en conflictos desde 1995. De acuerdo al Ejército estadounidense, el dispositivo tiene una longitud de 8 metros, una envergadura de 27 metros y un peso máximo al despegue de 1,6 toneladas. No es muy rápido —su velocidad máxima es solo de 278 km/h—, pero puede operar a una altitud de hasta 7,6 km. Un sistema completo incluye tres drones, además de estaciones de control.

El MQ-1C es reutilizable y puede funcionar *durante más de 27 horas y más de 40 horas si se trata de la versión ER*. Controlado a través de satélite, tiene un alcance de 4.630 kilómetros. Puede portar hasta *cuatro misiles Hellfire*, cada uno de 50 kg de peso, así como recopilar datos de inteligencia.

Dada la autonomía del aparato, su importancia en el actual conflicto ruso-ucraniano consiste en que permitiría a Kiev atacar objetivos en la retaguardia de las tropas rusas. Asimismo, es un arma considerablemente más pesada que el dron turco Bayraktar TB-2, que poseen las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Biden anuncia que EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania "sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados", pero sin buscar "una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia"
"En general, el MQ-1C es un avión mucho más grande, con un peso máximo de despegue tres veces superior al Bayraktar-TB2. Además, tiene ventajas proporcionales en capacidad de carga útil, alcance y resistencia", cita Reuters al experto en drones Dan Gettinger.


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaaa... dónde has estado durante estos años... jajajajajaaa... qué Turquía falta a la fiesta de esta UE????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anécdotas lejanamente emparentadas con mi mensaje. pero bueno...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

En vez de ayudar a Ukrania, ayudad a algo importante de verdad


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Un silbido, luego una descarga mortal. Los soldados ucranianos están bajo un implacable fuego.*
> por Medium Publishers 1 de junio de 2022
> 
> KRAMATORSK, Ucrania - Todo comienza con un silbido, declaró Vladislav Goncharenko, un sargento militar ucraniano, al describir el implacable bombardeo ruso.
> ...




Y dale con la expulsón de Kiev y Jarkov. Nadie los expulsó, se fueron. Si hubieran querido quedarse y hacer lo mismo que están haciendo en Dombas, lo habrían hecho. Los ucranianos no habrían podido impedirlo, como no pueden impedir lo que les está cayendo ahora.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hoy en El Mundo titulan un reportaje sobre soldados UA: "Hemos matado a muchos rusos".
> 
> El titular describe muy bien cual es el objetivo de esta guerra para la OTAN: desangrar a Rusia, hasta el último ucraniano. El problema es que, posiblemente, Rusia está actuando de una forma parecida, de tal manera que la mayor parte de las bajas de las "Fuerzas Aliadas" las sufren los sufridos sufridores de Lugánsk y Donetsk.* Me parece curioso ese alineamiento con la casquería de El Mundo... y de la prensa otánica en general, se ve que "matar rusos" cotiza alto, porque los hemos deshumanizado ya bastante.*
> 
> ...



Una mancha quita a la otra. ¿Cómo hacemos olvidar los crímenes de guerra que se filtran? Acusando al objetivo a batir de crímenes tan atroces que ni siquiera se pueden nombrar, describir o ver, tan infames que las pruebas se evaporan por la pura maldad contenida en ellas. Inflamando el sentimiento de la masa hasta hacerla olvidar que tiene cerebro y sólo se acuerde de respirar cuando la señal publicitaria lo indique.
Es la hipérbole de la propaganda, mentiras tan increíbles y efectos de luz tan asombrosos que ciegan la mente que o se apaga el raciocinio o se arriesga uno al ataque al corazón ante tanta infamia. Y cuando uno apaga el cerebro es difícil volverlo a poner en funcionamiento, la vergüenza de admitir que se ha sido tan hipócrita, miserable y desalmado lo impide.


----------



## Pepejosé (2 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Soy uno de los pocos que no parece tener problemas con la restauración del T-62, en cuanto a la lucha en trincheras, un 115 mm es categóricamente superior a cualquier cosa que tenga un BMP. Todos los días trato de hacer un seguimiento para ver si hay algo que respalde el rumor, y esta es la estupidez que veo.
> 
> Entonces, aparte de los videos de 2018 o 2019 de cargamentos de trenes, no tenemos nada más que indique que los T-62 están en el teatro, solo los hermanos OSINT llaman T-72 en San Petersburgo T-62.



No se si esto aportará algo al tema, pero me parece que el vídeo aporta un punto de vista acertado sobre el envío de los T62 al Dombas.


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El oligofrénico de Moscú jodió con el gas y ahora está llegando una cantidad de armamento pesado a Ucrania que ya debería pensar en salir por patas de allí.
> No sabe la que le está por caer.



de ucrania no va a quedar ni el nombre, alguien no quiere saber que la derrota de rusia es impensable.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha hecho el ridículo ante el mundo mostrando que tenía una mierda de ejército


Pero los dirigentes europeos han hecho un ridículo aún mayor frente al mundo al demostrar que no han sido capaces de dejar de depender de Rusia y que no tenemos capacidad de hacerles daño económicamente por mucho que lo hayamos intentado, pagando incluso un alto coste los europeos por ello

Me daría por satisfecho si esto tuviera pinta de que nos iba a hacer abrir los ojos para el futuro pero con la mierda de dirigentes que tenemos que solo se preocupan de ser más verdes, más igualitarios, más acogedores y más gilipollas que nadie... Dudo que nos vaya a servir para nada bueno


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Recordando aquel episodio que AlanWinnington relató desde Corea:
Una aldea había sido bombardeada de plano por la USAF, matando a todos los aldeanos,
mujeres, niños, ancianos, ganado... Un joven oficial chino del ELP preguntó, desconcertado:
"¿Por qué hicieron eso?" Winnington contestó que, tal vez habían percibido que los disparos
procedían de esa dirección, temiendo que algunas de sus tropas pudieran resultar heridas 
o muertas. Todavía sin comprender, el soldado protestó: "¡Pero para eso están los soldados!".

Esta es la mejor descripción que refleja la diferencia de los métodos de guerra de las naciones
"occidentales" y las civilizadas. Aunque, la guerra siga siendo, de todos modos, un infierno.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una mancha quita a la otra. ¿Cómo hacemos olvidar los crímenes de guerra que se filtran? Acusando al objetivo a batir de crímenes tan atroces que ni siquiera se pueden nombrar, describir o ver, tan infames que las pruebas se evaporan por la pura maldad contenida en ellas. Inflamando el sentimiento de la masa hasta hacerla olvidar que tiene cerebro y sólo se acuerde de respirar cuando la señal publicitaria lo indique.
> Es la hipérbole de la propaganda, mentiras tan increíbles y efectos de luz tan asombrosos que ciegan la mente que o se apaga el raciocinio o se arriesga uno al ataque al corazón ante tanta infamia. Y cuando uno apaga el cerebro es difícil volverlo a poner en funcionamiento, la vergüenza de admitir que se ha sido tan hipócrita, miserable y desalmado lo impide.



Es tanta la desinformación, normal por otra parte en cualquier guerra, que me estoy planteando que episodios como la desastrosa guerra del invierno de 1939 de la URSS contra Finlandia, o las millonarias bajas de la URSS en 1941, fueron producto de la propaganda y que la realidad real de la guerra no le fue tan desfavorable a la URSS como ha acabado figurando en los libros de historia.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Esta intervención de Garcia Ferreras dando publicidad a un libro de Zelensky le va a gustar mucho a la mayoría de los putinianos de este hilo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (2 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> *Reuters: Biden planea entregar a Ucrania drones MQ-1C Gray Eagle capaces de portar hasta 4 misiles Hellfire
> 
> ...



"Entregar " no. VENDER.
US plans to sell Ukraine four MQ-1C Gray Eagle UAVs that can be armed with Hellfire missiles - Reuters

Ukraine may soon receive MQ-1C Gray Eagle attack drones from the United States, which can hold up to eight powerful Hellfire missiles, Reuters reports.

Previously, Ukraine used several types of shorter-range UAVs: AeroVironment (AVAV.O) RQ-20 Puma AE and Turkish Bayraktar-TB2. But the capabilities of the Gray Eagle are vastly different - it can fly for over 30 hours depending on its target and can gather impressive amounts of intelligence. In addition, the Gray Eagle can carry up to eight powerful Hellfire missiles.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

El Saker comienza a estar cansado, preocupado por tanta destrucción...





__





Sitrep Operation Z: Not your normal sitrep | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is
 




Es un cansancio impaciente, harto de ver tanto sufrimiento. Si representa una facción importante en Rusia creo que la cosa iría más hacia una escalada que en otra dirección. También que se están pasando puntos de no-retorno con Europa, que nos van a pasar la factura -en una palabra-.

Igual que creo que Putin se ha visto arrastrado a actuar, es posible que ahora se vea arrastrado a aumentar la presión. Todo factor prooccidental en la administración rusa ha desaparecido porque en el terreno moral Europa ha dinamitado todos los puentes con Rusia (al culpabilizar a sus ciudadanos, por ejemplo, por hacer algo cuando no culpabilizamos a los ucranianos cuando cometían crímenes... por no hablar de cuando los hacemos nosotros o Estados Unidos).

Me preocupa la gestión que estamos haciendo -la OTAN y la Unión Europea, pero más la segunda porque la primera es sólo una excrecencia yanqui- de la guerra. ¿Qué pasará "el día después"? Ahora comenzamos a decir que esto ya dura demasiado... pero los rusos no tienen prisa -y eso nos pone más nerviosos-... ¿pero qué pasará "el día después"? 

Veo tres opciones:

a- Polonia ocupa Lvov y territorios adyacentes, Rusia ocupa Donetsk, Lugans y la margen inzquierda de la desembocadura, garantizando el agua a Crimea. Ucrania central quedaría con Kiev, Nikoaiev, Odessa... y la neutralidad más absoluta. Zelenski firma y sería el primer presidente de la nueva república federal de Ucrania.

¿Aceptaría Europa? Quizá, pero los EEUU no querrían. Y no veo a Polonia aceptando en contra de lo que digan los yanquis, a no ser que le diesen Odessa también... y eso los rusos no lo consentirían ni jartos de vino. 

b- Rusia ocupa el margen izquierdo y el sur, incluida Odessa, hasta Rumanía. Zelenzki no acepta. Amenaza con seguir la guerra. Hay un golpe de estado y la finlandización oficial, Ucrania pasa a ser un país de facto con tropas estadounidenses y polacas, pero ligeras.
Creo que Putin podría firmar, pero sería una traición porque los anglos traicionarían el acuerdo pasados unos pocos meses. A largo plazo sería una derrota de Rusia. La finlandización, a estas alturas, no es posible.

c-Rusia ocupa todo, entrando a sangre y fuego en Lvov. Como no le preocupa, la conquista de Lvov lleva mucho menos tiempo que la de Mariupol. Las bajas entre los civiles son abrumadoras. Terribles testimonios -reales o imaginarios- de genocidio por parte de los orcos... Esto provoca que Europa se enroque en lo del "ogro turcochino" y que no podamos comerciar con Rusia nunca. Rusia tampoco olvida que hemos sido causantes de la muerte de muchos de los suyos. Estado de guerra permanente en la frontera con Polonia. Un par de cazas de la OTAN de los que hacen de "policía aérea" no vuelven a casa porque las provocaciones se vuelven un poco más calientes de lo habitual. Un Su35 se carga un Eurofighter al "empujarlo" sin tener en cuenta que el piloto francés es de origen polaco, y por tanto es incapaz de retirarse cuando debe. Los dos se van al suelo y un par de Iskander aterrizan en Lituania, sobre las cabezas del destacamento aéreo de la OTAN. Lo que pase a continuación depende de quién esté al cargo, si está el noruego o Borrell... o Pedro Sánchez, ya sabéis lo que pasaría.

Hay que reconocer que la estrategia de Estados Unidos es brillante. Gana en todas las posibilidades. Europa pierde en todas las soluciones imaginables... Y Rusia anda en un territorio inexplorado, donde las ganancias y las pérdidas son muy relativas. 

Pero ni uno sólo de nuestros políticos es capaz de ver algo tan claro.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Los invasores rusos secuestran a hombres en masa en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y exigen rescate.

El pago para el "regreso a la vida normal" depende de la riqueza de la familia y oscila entre 10 y 30 mil dólares estadounidenses.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tanta la desinformación, normal por otra parte en cualquier guerra, que me estoy planteando que episodios como la desastrosa guerra del invierno de 1939 de la URSS contra Finlandia, o las millonarias bajas de la URSS en 1941, fueron producto de la propaganda y que la realidad real de la guerra no le fue tan desfavorable a la URSS como ha acabado figurando en los libros de historia.



Te juro que hace unas horas pensaba exactamente lo mismo. No he tenido tiempo de buscar otras fuentes sobre esa guerra, pero pensaba exactamente eso!!!!

Pensaría que es algo sobrenatural, quizá que es porque tenemos el mismo signo zodiacal, pero es que los Acuario no creemos en el tema de los signos del zodíaco...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> *Reuters: Biden planea entregar a Ucrania drones MQ-1C Gray Eagle capaces de portar hasta 4 misiles Hellfire
> 
> ...



Por si quedaba alguna duda de contra quien está luchando Rusia y no es contra Ucrania.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Joder con la comunista jajajaja
> 
> Madre mía la moqueta



Se dice "En mi familia hay militares", "Hay miembros de mi familia que son militares" , " Mi familia tiene tradición militar", o en todo caso, si tiene por cojones que comenzar la frase con ¨Mi familia¨, debe continuar con el verbo en singular. 

La cateta y la moqueta.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## computer_malfuction (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Batet, a la vicepresidenta del Parlamento ucraniano: "España se siente Ucrania"*
La presidenta del Congreso de los Diputados, *Meritxell Batet*, ha expresado este jueves a la vicepresidenta de la Rada Suprema (el Parlamento) de Ucrania, Olena Kondratyuk, que "España se siente al lado de Ucrania, España se siente Ucrania".

Batet ha denunciado "la tragedia que está generando esta guerra injusta promovida por Rusia" y llamó a "afrontarla con determinación", lo cual es, a su juicio, "permaneciendo al lado del país que ha visto vulnerado el Derecho Internacional, el Estado de Derecho y los derechos humanos". Y sentenció: "Por todo ello, España se siente al lado de Ucrania, España se siente Ucrania".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tanta la desinformación, normal por otra parte en cualquier guerra, que me estoy planteando que episodios como la desastrosa guerra del invierno de 1939 de la URSS contra Finlandia, o las millonarias bajas de la URSS en 1941, fueron producto de la propaganda y que la realidad real de la guerra no le fue tan desfavorable a la URSS como ha acabado figurando en los libros de historia.



Maskirovka…que le vino muy bien a Stalin…


----------



## ussser (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Han pixelado al perro xDDD


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Batet, a la vicepresidenta del Parlamento ucraniano: "España se siente Ucrania"*
> La presidenta del Congreso de los Diputados, *Meritxell Batet*, ha expresado este jueves a la vicepresidenta de la Rada Suprema (el Parlamento) de Ucrania, Olena Kondratyuk, que "España se siente al lado de Ucrania, España se siente Ucrania".
> 
> Batet ha denunciado "la tragedia que está generando esta guerra injusta promovida por Rusia" y llamó a "afrontarla con determinación", lo cual es, a su juicio, "permaneciendo al lado del país que ha visto vulnerado el Derecho Internacional, el Estado de Derecho y los derechos humanos". Y sentenció: "Por todo ello, España se siente al lado de Ucrania, España se siente Ucrania".



Puta manía de los políticos de hablar por boca de los demás. Tienen más cara que espalda.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*La Comisión Europea dice que la entrada de Croacia en la eurozona fortalecerá a Europa.*
El vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea (CE), Vladis Dombrovskis, ha felicitado hoy a Croacia por haber cumplido los requisitos para entrar en la eurozona el próximo 1 de enero y afirma que este paso es importante para fortalecer la unidad de Europa ante la crisis creada por la *guerra en Ucrania*. "La ampliación y el fortalecimiento del área de la moneda comunitaria, que simboliza la fuerza, la unidad y la solidaridad de Europa, es especialmente importante en este difícil momento geopolítico, cuando continúa la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania", ha destacado Dobrovskis en una rueda de prensa en Zagreb.


----------



## orcblin (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El Saker comienza a estar cansado, preocupado por tanta destrucción...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a mi lo que se me escapa , es que Europa va a quedar echo mierda... pero no un poco mal, sino en la mierda más absoluta...

y eso a USA le viene bien? porque se va a cargar a su perrito faldero y va a quedarse más sólo que la una en todo el mundo...

a este paso, occidente va a ser sólo usa, israel, canada y australia.. (japón no tiene pinta de meterse en estos berenjenales, vamos que no tienen ninguna pinta de dinamitar todos los puentes con rusia....).

le compensa eso a USA? porque corre serio peligro de que si nos mandan al averno que se produzca un efecto antiusano en europa de proporciones bíblicas.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Soy uno de los pocos que no parece tener problemas con la restauración del T-62, en cuanto a la lucha en trincheras, un 115 mm es categóricamente superior a cualquier cosa que tenga un BMP. Todos los días trato de hacer un seguimiento para ver si hay algo que respalde el rumor, y esta es la estupidez que veo.
> 
> Entonces, aparte de los videos de 2018 o 2019 de cargamentos de trenes, no tenemos nada más que indique que los T-62 están en el teatro, solo los hermanos OSINT llaman T-72 en San Petersburgo T-62.



A ver, la serie T-54, T-62 tiene una transmisión Christie, la serie T-72 y desarrollos una transmisión Vickers. Si confunden eso, no saben una mierda de blindados.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*El alcalde de Mariupol denuncia que los rusos están "encarcelando y fusilando" a voluntarios y funcionarios de la ciudad.*
El Ayuntamiento de Mariupol ha denunciado a través de su canal de Telegram que en la ciudad los rusos están "encarcelando y fusilando" a voluntarios y funcionarios ucranianos. El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boychenko, asegura que "todos ellos se negaron a cooperar con los colaboradores y las autoridades de ocupación". Los afectados son personas que entre marzo y abril ayudaron a evacuar a los residentes de Mariupol que querían salir de la ciudad e intentaron llevar comida y agua a la urbe bloqueada.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Mucho mejor que maten civiles inocentes, extraños o propios, eso a los Bastardos siempre les ha dado lo mismo. Lo importante es no tener bajas que perturben el año electoral.


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Larry Johnson ha identificado 12 unidades de Kiev que se niegan a luchar. 
De estas 12, 9 son subformaciones de brigadas regulares estilo de la OTAN. 
Kiev comenzó con 25 brigadas regulares. 9, de 25 significa que el colapso 
Dice que es cuestión de unas pocas semanas, tal vez a mediados de julio
para el inicio de la Fase 3:

Las unidades militares ucranianas siguen rebelándose contra sus mandos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Larry Johnson ha identificado 12 unidades de Kiev que se niegan a luchar.
> De estas 12, 9 son subformaciones de brigadas regulares estilo de la OTAN.
> Kiev comenzó con 25 brigadas regulares. 9, de 25 significa que el colapso
> Dice que es cuestión de unas pocas semanas, tal vez a mediados de julio
> ...



eso no es suficiente
a un mando que te envia a morir a mayor gloria de la pipa de crack de hunter biden uno no se rebela
uno lo corta por la mitad con una motosierra, y se caga en su nvcleo pero fisicamente, se baja los pantacas y se caga en sus adentros, lo graba todo en un video y lo sube al blog del narco para que YO me pueda masturbar con furia porcina


----------



## Saturnin (2 Jun 2022)

*Nos ocultan que la guerra de Ucrania empezó en 2014*

En Ucrania no comenzó ninguna guerra el 24 de febrero de 2022, la verdadera guerra en el país comenzó el 21 de noviembre de 2014 en el conocido como Euromaidán, un golpe de estado dirigido, organizado y pagado por EEUU y sus aliados, como han reconocido sus actores en numerosas ocasiones de manera clara y sin ambages.

De la naturaleza neonazi de ese golpe tampoco caben dudas: las milicias de extrema derecha del Prevvy Sektor y de Svoboda dirigieron la movilización en las calles y ejecutaron las órdenes de disparar a manifestantes y a la policía para amplificar las revueltas. Ese guión también se usó en Libia o en Siria, es de sobra conocido. La diferencia con Ucrania es que aquí se conservan grabaciones donde la entonces jefa de la diplomacia europea, en una conversación telefónica con el ministro de exteriores de Estonia, habla de que los asesinos de manifestantes, en realidad eran sus cachorros europeístas.

Pero aún hay más, ministros abiertamente nazis entraron a formar parte del gobierno del Maidán, a pesar de la condena que su partido había recibido del Parlamento Europeo dos años atrás. Ese gobierno democrático prohibió al partido comunista presentarse a las elecciones, pero también a otros partidos de izquierda como los que habían ganado limpiamente las elecciones.

Paralelamente, comenzó abiertamente una persecución contra cualquier resto de cultura, lengua o tradición rusa en el país. Tampoco es baladí que el ruso sea la lengua materna mayoritaria en todo el este y el sur del país, algo que los gobiernos nazis salidos del Maidán quieren revertir a golpe de leyes y de bombas de mortero.

Las milicias violentas que actuaron de punta de lanza del golpe de estado, se han incorporado a la policía y al ejército de Ucrania. Su deseo y sus planes eran acabar con toda la población rusa de la República, para así no tener problemas de ningún tipo en el futuro. Sus gentes ya participaron en el genocidio en Polonia en la II Guerra Mundial y saben de lo que hablan. Hoy pasean la foto del líder genocida aliado de los nazis Stepan Bandera por las calles de Kiev, cubren edificios públicos con su imagen y ha recibido honores en el parlamento ucraniano, en la rada suprema de la capital.

En aquellos días de 2014 hubo tres regiones que no reconocieron la autoridad emanada del golpe fascista: Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk. No en vano eran las zonas más rusófonas del país y las más amenazadas por los terroristas ucranianos. Crimea, a pesar de que Moscú sabía lo que iba a suceder con las relaciones con Europa, fue reunificada con Rusia de inmediato tras un referéndum aprobado por el 90% de la población.

Donetsk y Lugansk, el Donbass, se declaró independiente en referéndum popular. Así comenzó la guerra contra las dos provincias que no reconocían a la Kiev fascista. Las fuerzas más salvajes nutridas con las milicias neonazis, como el batallón Azov —esos que enarbolan la bandera esvástica con una mano y la de la OTAN con la otra— protagonizaron los vanos intentos de someterlas a sangre y fuego. Esa es la guerra de Ucrania, la que muchos no quieren ver. Hablamos de más de 15.000 muertos que para muchos activistas del “No a la Guerra” han sido absolutamente invisibles desde 2014 hasta hoy.

Gracias a la presión internacional se firmaron dos acuerdos de alto el fuego: el fallido Minsk I y Minsk II que, a pesar de que ha estado oficialmente vigente hasta hace unos días, jamás ha sido cumplido por Ucrania. Kiev, por ejemplo, jamás se hizo cargo de las pensiones de la población del Donbass, tampoco dejó de atacar la línea fronteriza y, sobre todo, jamás hizo los cambios constitucionales que permitirían a sus habitantes formar parte de una Ucrania que reconociera plenamente sus derechos. Y así ha sido hasta hoy.






La guerra en Ucrania comenzó en 2014


Hablamos de más de 15.000 muertos en el Donbass, que para muchos activistas del “No a la Guerra” han sido absolutamente invisibles desde 2014 hasta hoy




www.lahaine.org


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

Las prisas son siempre malas, y los anglos siempre han sido unos aceleraos que disparan sin comprobar el objetivo arrasando a sus propias tropas en múltiples ocasiones y causando calamidades en muchas otras más. Hacen la guerra sin pensar en la paz, les da igual mientras ellos tengan su medalla al volver a casa y luego se preguntan porqué hacen tantos amigos y tienen que gastarse tanta pasta en propaganda.


----------



## Saturnin (2 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> te lo recordare cuando marruecos invada ceuta y melilla.



*La OTAN no se compromete con claridad a defender ni Ceuta y Melilla*


----------



## Egam (2 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El pueblo europeo no se va a levantar. Se crearan leyes ecologistas para maquillar todo.



Ríete tu del hambre


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las prisas son siempre malas, y los anglos siempre han sido unos aceleraos que disparan sin comprobar el objetivo arrasando a sus propias tropas en múltiples ocasiones y causando calamidades en muchas otras más. Hacen la guerra sin pensar en la paz, les da igual mientras ellos tengan su medalla al volver a casa y luego se preguntan porqué hacen tantos amigos y tienen que gastarse tanta pasta en propaganda.



Desde Billy Mitchell la potencia de fuego bastarda se basa en el poder aereo, y ya se sabe, "desde arriba no se ve muy bien".


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *La OTAN no se compromete con claridad a defender ni Ceuta y Melilla*



Pero como coño se va a comprometer la OTAN si Marruecos es aliado preferente del dueño de puticlub.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Saturnin (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero como coño se va a comprometer la OTAN si Marruecos es aliado preferente del dueño de puticlub.



*Totalmente ok*


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Desde Billy Mitchell la potencia de fuego bastarda se basa en el poder aereo, y la se sabe, "desde arriba no se ve muy bien".



Y desde tierra está la niebla de la guerra, y de cerca hay mucho ruido. Excusas tienen para aburrir. En las academias de oficiales anglos les enseñan que los soldados son carne de cañón, los civiles sólo estorban cuando no se pueden usar como escudos y todo aquello que aparente ser de valor debe ser destruído si no puede ser saqueado.
Ejemplos en la guerra de independencia española hay unos cuantos, en la civil americana sobran, en la SGM Montecasino es un monumento a la doctrina militar de los anglos.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, la serie 7-54, T-62 tiene una transmisión Christie, la serie T-72 y desarrollos una transmisión Vickers. Si confunden eso, no saben una mierda de blindados.



Aquí se puede ver claramente un T-62:







Típica disposición de las ruedas en una transmisión Christie, como el T-34...o el propio Christie. 

Ese es el nivel de los "expertos" que pululan por los medios.


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En vez de ayudar a Ukrania, ayudad a algo importante de verdad



Que le den por c. A Ucrania o sea los anglo satánicos .


----------



## Martok (2 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Quién es "cabeza de pez"?



No tengo costumbre tirar porqueria a los ojos,........ solo su ultimo directo lo dice todo.



Spoiler: El tonto del PEZ






https://www.youtube.com/c/MemoriasdePez/videos


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jun 2022)

Hay alambre de púas...


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

*Defensa rusa: Kiev impide a los mercenarios extranjeros salir de Ucrania*
hace 2 horas





© AP Photo / Mstyslav Chernov

SPUTNIK. Cientos de mercenarios extranjeros que lucharon por Kiev fueron eliminados con armas de alta precisión rusas en los campamentos de entrenamiento, poco después de llegar a Ucrania. Los que continúan en el campo de batalla intentan abandonar el territorio, pero Kiev les impide hacerlo, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso agregó que *el flujo de mercenarios prácticamente se ha agotado *desde principios de mayo. Por el momento, unos 3.500 mercenarios se encuentran en el territorio de Ucrania. La mayoría de los mercenarios extranjeros fueron eliminados, pues no tenían experiencia militar ni la capacitación adecuada.

Al ver la verdadera situación en el campo de batalla, muchos de los mercenarios intentan abandonar Ucrania, pero Kiev les impide hacerlo. En cuanto a los comandantes ucranianos, de hecho, *los utilizan como carne de cañón*.

De acuerdo con la ley internacional, los mercenarios no son considerados combatientes, por lo que pueden acabar en prisión "en el mejor de los casos". Obtener pasaportes ucranianos tampoco les ayudará a eludir esta responsabilidad.

El 24 de febrero, Rusia lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitaban ayuda frente al genocidio por parte de Kiev.


----------



## Covaleda (2 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Nos ocultan que la guerra de Ucrania empezó en 2014*
> 
> En Ucrania no comenzó ninguna guerra el 24 de febrero de 2022, la verdadera guerra en el país comenzó el 21 de noviembre de 2014 en el conocido como Euromaidán, un golpe de estado dirigido, organizado y pagado por EEUU y sus aliados, como han reconocido sus actores en numerosas ocasiones de manera clara y sin ambages.
> 
> ...



Qué _sorpresa_, una web comunista vendiéndonos las maravillas de emprender una Guerra de Agresión contra un país vecino.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver claramente un T-62:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segun Steve Zaloga, los sovieticos tenian autentica admiración por Walter Christie, y decian que deberia haber sido soviético, solo a partir del T-72 volvieron al sistema Vickers.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver claramente un T-62:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ver uno de esos por el campo de batalla debe ser como ver un seiscientos en la ciudad, nostálgico y simpático.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que le den por c. A Ucrania o sea los anglo satánicos .



Que además, no te dan doritos a cambio de tu ayuda


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los invasores rusos secuestran a hombres en masa en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y exigen rescate.
> 
> El pago para el "regreso a la vida normal" depende de la riqueza de la familia y oscila entre 10 y 30 mil dólares estadounidenses.



Cada día eres menos gracioso y más asqueroso...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Jun 2022)

_el 20% del territorio ucraniano está ahora bajo el control de Rusia, con Donbas “casi completamente destruido”, dijo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a la Cámara de Diputados de Luxemburgo.
_


Qué mal me cae el lamefalos Jim Sciutto, por cierto. No sé por qué lo sigo.


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos se están desmoronando. Cachondo el ruso...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a mi lo que se me escapa , es que Europa va a quedar echo mierda... pero no un poco mal, sino en la mierda más absoluta...
> 
> y eso a USA le viene bien? porque se va a cargar a su perrito faldero y va a quedarse más sólo que la una en todo el mundo...
> 
> ...



Eso es exactamente lo que va a ocurrir: cada cosa genera su contraria; pero hay que tener formación marxista, es decir razonar de forma dialéctica, para tenerlo claro.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## chemarin (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El Saker comienza a estar cansado, preocupado por tanta destrucción...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo interesante del razonamiento humano es que tendemos a esquematizarlo todo de acuerdo con nuestras ideas, tú ves tres opciones, pero te aseguro que hay muchas más, y son tantas que ni voy a ponerme a agotar las letras del abecedario. Yo creo que finalmente habrá un acuerdo, Rusia con todo el territorio que da al Mar Negro y uniéndose a Transnitria, la frontera el río Dnieper.


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

Se ve como la segunda explosión levanta al tanque en el aire ¡pero salen vivos del carro!


----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Joder con la comunista jajajaja
> 
> Madre mía la moqueta



Los comunistas se terminaron en 1939.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Jun 2022)

Os comento cositas interesantes sobre el ancho de vía en Ucrania y vecinos. 

*Anchura de la vía:*​
*1.520 mm*
•Ucrania
•Moldavia (14km ancho internacional)
Bielorrusia

*1.435 mm*
•Rumania
•Hungría
•Eslovaquia (2 líneas con Ucrania en ancho ruso)
•Polonia (una línea hacia Ucrania con ancho ruso, para hierro y carbón)

Vídeo del cambio de vía entre Ucrania y Rumania. 






Bonustrack:

Noticia que viene a decir que la UE está ansiosa por meter dineros para adecuar el ancho de vía de Ucrania y Moldavia, por nuestro obvio propio interés. 




__





Acuerdo para establecer conexiones de ancho estándar con Ucrania







www.vialibre-ffe.com


----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tanta la desinformación, normal por otra parte en cualquier guerra, que me estoy planteando que episodios como la desastrosa guerra del invierno de 1939 de la URSS contra Finlandia, o las millonarias bajas de la URSS en 1941, fueron producto de la propaganda y que la realidad real de la guerra no le fue tan desfavorable a la URSS como ha acabado figurando en los libros de historia.



Hombre es que lo de la guerra de invierno es un mito de la rusofobia y la propaganda anticomunista. Finlandia no ganó ninguna guerra y por supuesto perdió territorio. Que la URSS sufrió muchas pérdidas y se vio sorprendida por un enemigo teóricamente inferior, cierto. De ahí a que Finlandia ganara va un cacho.
Como la guerra de Crimea, otro mito rusofobo de la factoria anglo, con la celebre carga de la brigada ligera a la cabeza.


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> pero no te has enterado de que va esto?
> 
> a) desgastar a rusia
> b) converitir a europa en áfrica, la pobliación ya casí está, ahora sólo falta hundir los estados que estamos en ello.




El b) que pasa ? En cada pais debería haber una ola de indignación y declaraciones políticas en contra. No hay dirigentes de cualquier oposición q sean capaces de salir a criticar ?

1."No a las.sanciones que solo perjudican a europa y benefician a USA "

Esto debería de ser mínimo común de todo el arco parlamentario.Votarlo y plantarse ante todos como los húngaros.

A mí me gustaría ir más allá obvio.Que se dieran estos puntos :

2.Desapareción de la Otan y fuera injerencia potencias no europeas ( ahí incluir a Uk ).

3. Desaparición de nukes y bases extranjeras en europa.

4. Conferencia sobre Ucrania una vez vencido el régimen anterior. Usa y UK no invitadas. Planteamiento de su partición y recuperación.Ojo, con Ucrania totalmente controlada por Rusia. Ya sabemos que los rusos no son sinvergüenzas cuando ganan, p ej. tras la SGM cedieron más de la mitad de Berlín a sus aliados ( craso error)

5. Aprobación mediante referendum, censo 2013 más los q hayan llegado a 18 años, de el planteamiento oblast a oblast sobre su futuro.

6. Si un oblast se niega, p ej Kiev, se busca una solución con bases extranjeras para evitar reaeme y vuelta a posturas nazis. Rusos en Kiev, si se diera, polacos en Lviv si se diera el caso tb ( polacos sin Otan serían más responsables ).

7.- Juicio Nuremberg 2 para los vencidos que hayan cometido crímenes. Aquí si están invitados USA y UK.

Mientras tanto no, nunca negociación hasta terminar con este régimen militarmente.

Zelensky creo que morirá a manos de los suyos como Mussolini. Rusia no debe inmiscuirse en este tema mientras esté en guerra. Nadie sabe quien podría sustituirle.

Ni aunque viniera la madre de Calcuta de presidenta a ofrecer plenas garantías para un Minsk 3 habría ni que escucharle.

La situación actual no está para Minsk 3, está para Moscú 1 + Siberia " to enjoy for ever ".

Quería dar un agradecimiento, cuando Kadyrov proclamó la caída total de Sverodonetsk todos aquí o dudaron o prefirieron esperar a a confirmaciones. Pudo haber ocurrido una desbandada perfectamente. Pero aquí los foreros bien sensatos. Los de Txuski en cambio se lo tragan todo sin dudar si les gusta su sabor.

Sigo insistiendo en q todos deben de llevar al ignore a los gilipollas graciosos o no ( tipo Rejón )o pesados otanistas que colocan 4 post en cada página. Ya sé, ya sé, " a mi me interesa todo, diversidad de opiniones , fuentes " es una opción, pero a muchos otros sin tiempo nos fastidia que les déis respuestas de obviedades, no queremos verlas porque es un diálogo de sordos si es que no es una estrategia para torpedear el hilo. Podéis tratarlos de ver que dicen perfectamente en el hilo del Chusky o contestarle en privado.


----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

¿Qué refugiados? ¿Hay alguna guerra al sur del río Grande?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a mi lo que se me escapa , es que Europa va a quedar echo mierda... pero no un poco mal, sino en la mierda más absoluta...
> 
> y eso a USA le viene bien? porque se va a cargar a su perrito faldero y va a quedarse más sólo que la una en todo el mundo...
> 
> ...



No van a forzar la máquina. 
Cazuela, rana, fuego lento. 
Hasta 2030,por lo menos, tienen tiempo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Su-25Ms disparando cohetes S-13 con carga de Alto Explosivo


----------



## Eneko Aritza (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (2 Jun 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas


Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres



www.abc.es





*Rusia ha ocupado el 20% de Ucrania desde el inicio de la invasión*

Según el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jun 2022)

Alemania llama a la población a hacer acopio de agua y alimentos para diez días ante una crisis de suministros


En ningún momento el Ministerio del Interior alemán relaciona estas medidas de emergencia con la guerra en Ucrania, pero la invasión es el gran elefante en la habitación para el Gobierno de Scholz




www.abc.es


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Ka-52K "Katran"


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Jun 2022)

Russia is winning the economic war - and Putin is no closer to withdrawing troops | Larry Elliott


The perverse effects of sanctions means rising fuel and food costs for the rest of the world – and fears are growing of a humanitarian catastrophe, says Larry Elliott, the Guardian’s economics editor




www.theguardian.com





No podía saberse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Mi-35M


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

La primera fase del juicio a los criminales de guerra ucranianos tendrá lugar en Mariupol. Se llamará Tribunal de Mariupol.
Además de los nazis ucranianos que cometieron crímenes en Mariupol, los mercenarios extranjeros y los instructores de la OTAN serán juzgados allí.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Ayuda humanitaria y conciertos en las zonas liberadas






children's day in kherson


----------



## John Nash (2 Jun 2022)

Los grandes países del euro, abocados a la estanflación en este trimestre


La preocupación ante la amenaza de que Europa se vea sumida en la estanflación atenaza a los analistas desde el año pasado. Pero lo cierto es que el riesgo nunca ha sido tan cierto como ahora, especialmente para los cuatro grandes de la Unión Monetaria (Alemania, Italia, Francia y también...



www.eleconomista.es













El CEO de JPMorgan advierte: ''Se aproxima un huracán''


Jamie Dimon, presidente y consejero delegado de JPMorgan Chase, ha dicho este miércoles en una ponencia que se aproxima un "huracán" hacia la economía, en referencia a la fuerte inflación global y la subida de tipos de interés. El CEO ha aconsejado a los presentes que se pongan a cubierto...



www.eleconomista.es





Estamos jodiendo a Rusia con nuestras sanciones. Somos unos genios.
O de cuando el chantaje financiero y guerra económica al uso, con países subordinados, no sirve hacia una nación autosuficiente en recursos y sistémica. Y se insiste en no querer aceptarlo pese a la autodestrucción.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Dios, no pueden ser tan torpes ...

Además es un cartel bastante famosillo

Tiene que ser fake por cojones nadie es tan tonto ...


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Suecia entregará misiles antibuque, armas antitanque, fusiles de 12,7 mm y munición.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Todos los recursos de los satélites de Roscosmos se dedican activamente a los intereses del ejército ruso - Rogozin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

chechenos...


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Combates posicionales cerca de Kharkiv, objetivo de ataque dentro de los límites de la ciudad
La artillería de las AFU ataca desde los bloques de la ciudad y recibe represalias.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

* "Ingresos sin precedentes" por las exportaciones de energía: el aumento de los precios del petróleo y el gas natural aportará 285.000 millones de dólares a Rusia en 2022*, Bloomberg

Esto creará una "sólida red de seguridad financiera" contra las sanciones, subraya la agencia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> chechenos...



La máscara de cosaco ucraniano, es de algún tipo de mascota o personaje de dibujos de ese país? Lo he visto en varios sitios de Internet en forma de taza o camiseta

Me recuerda a esto


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los jacintos funcionan: la artillería del DNR ataca las posiciones de los nazis ucranianos

La división de artillería autopropulsada de obús del 9º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la DNR está disparando contra la acumulación de mano de obra y equipos del enemigo en la dirección de Avdeevka utilizando cañones Hyacinth-B.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

SIN PÁNICO: las Explosiones en el puerto de Berdyansk son la destrucción de las minas APU

"Los residentes de Berdyansk y los huéspedes de la ciudad, mantengan la calma - la explosión que se produjo hoy en el puerto de la ciudad a las 13.00 fue una consecuencia de la remoción de minas en la zona del puerto de los artefactos explosivos dejados por las AFU durante la huida y encontrados durante la inspección del territorio por los empleados de la administración militar-civil. Las operaciones de desminado continúan", dijo la Administración Civil y Militar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de un ataque a una ruta de suministro de armas de la OTAN: un misil golpea un puente estratégico cerca de Odessa

Fuentes locales publican un vídeo de uno de los ataques contra un puente de Zatoka por el que circulan suministros de armas y combustible procedentes de Occidente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## coscorron (2 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Hay alambre de púas...



Donde estan las camaras de gas y los crematorios ...???


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los nazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonan apresuradamente la zona de guerra en dirección a Sloviansk, huyendo como ratas de un barco.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Yo cada vez simpatizo mas con el pueblo del donbass... y la gente se va dando cuenta de la manipulacion de los mass mierda. Esto no es necesario...




Al contrario, es absolutamente necesario hacerlo. Esos soldados van al frente con el cerebro lavado por la propaganda ukronazi. Piensan que si se rinden, los orcos rusos los van a matar tras terribles torturas.

En esas llamadas, al contrario de las que hacen los ukras, no hay nada negativo. Llaman a sus familias para decirles que están bien, que son bien tratados y que lo que les dijeron de los rusos es mentira. Supongo que repetirán las llamadas periódicamente.

Esas llamadas tienen un doble efecto. Tranquilizar a los soldados de reemplazo apresados y a sus familias. Neutralizar la propaganda ukra con el boca a boca de las familias que reciben esas llamadas y conseguir así que las rendiciones aumenten y mueran menos soldados.

Hay un video en el que un tanquista ucraniano herido cuenta, mientras los rusos le curan sus heridas, que se iba a suicidar cuando llegaron los rusos y le quitaron la pistola.

Se nos olvida que Rusia está reconquistando tierra rusa poblada por rusos que han estado abandonados por Rusia 30 años.

USA ya sabe que Rusia va a conquistar Ucrania, por eso ha ordenado a Farlopensky ejecutar una política de tierra quemada, incluyendo a la población.


----------



## No al NOM (2 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Aún quedan vivos de Pravy sector? Estos eran los pederastas de bebés. Joder Putin entierralos con Iskanders


----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Dios, no pueden ser tan torpes ...
> 
> Además es un cartel bastante famosillo
> 
> Tiene que ser fake por cojones nadie es tan tonto ...



'
Repasa la Historia y podrás comprobar que no solo pueden ser así de torpes, sino superarse a sí mismos.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

El Parlamento moldavo prohibió los programas informativos rusos en su territorio. Un paso más hacia un futuro conflicto militar en el territorio de Moldavia y Transdniestria, que se está construyendo a un ritmo acelerado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los países occidentales tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia, ya que los efectos secundarios de las sanciones antirrusas conducen al mundo a una serie de crisis globales, afirma The Guardian.

La "guerra económica" de Occidente contra Moscú "no va según lo previsto" y está provocando una serie de peligrosos "efectos secundarios", escribe la principal publicación británica.

Por ejemplo, a causa de las restricciones antirrusas, los países desarrollados ya se enfrentan a una recesión económica, "el aumento de la inflación y el desempleo". Y los países en desarrollo pronto experimentarán "una combinación de choques de combustible, alimentos y financieros", lo que probablemente conducirá a una serie de incumplimientos de las obligaciones con los acreedores occidentales y llevará a una "crisis de la deuda mundial a gran escala".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Russia is winning the economic war - and Putin is no closer to withdrawing troops | Larry Elliott
> 
> 
> The perverse effects of sanctions means rising fuel and food costs for the rest of the world – and fears are growing of a humanitarian catastrophe, says Larry Elliott, the Guardian’s economics editor
> ...



Pues si lo dice uno de los principales panfletos piratas...

Sean granjas de trolles orcos...


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)

No sé cuánto habrá de verdad en todo esto, pero que la cosa va para largo y que estas jornadas de desgaste con avances limitadísimos y muy en precario suponen un puto desastre para los rusos, de eso ya no cabe duda. Las retiradas de Kiev y Jarkov han supuesto el certificado del fracaso, y apuntan no ser las últimas. El costo en vidas está siendo tremendo. Y tampoco parece que vayan a disminuir. La negligencia de las primeras semanas, para los textos de "historia de la infamia". La impotencia actual, lógica consecuencia de aquello. Las críticas al "operativo especial" por parte de especialistas rusos cada día son menos veladas. Veremos.









Ucrania mata a Alexander Kislinsky, el «héroe» y mejor francotirador de Rusia


Los relatos prorrusos caracterizaron al veterano militar muerto en Ucrania como «un guerrero» merecedor de «memoria eterna»



www.abc.es


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No sé cuánto habrá de verdad en todo esto, pero que la cosa va para largo y que estas jornadas de desgaste con avances limitadísimos y muy en precario suponen un puto desastre para los rusos, de eso ya no cabe duda. Las retiradas de Kiev y Jarkov han supuesto el certificado del fracaso, y apuntan no ser las últimas. El costo en vidas está siendo tremendo. Y tampoco parece que vayan a disminuir. La negligencia de las primeras semanas, para los textos de "historia de la infamia". La impotencia actual, lógica consecuencia de aquello. Las críticas al "operativo especial" por parte de especialistas rusos cada día son menos veladas. Veremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)

"La guerra de Ucrania podría durar todavía meses o incluso años. La resistencia ucraniana no parece que vaya a colapsar, al igual que los intentos de Rusia de llevar a cabo sus objetivos. Para ambos países este conflicto es una cuestión de supervivencia, es clave para su percepción de seguridad. Tampoco parece que haya actores dispuestos a apostar por la paz de manera decidida, la OTAN está apoyando militar, económica y diplomáticamente a Ucrania con el objetivo también de debilitar a Rusia, mientras que potencias como India y China no quieren inmiscuirse, ni condenan la invasión. El futuro es incierto, pero lo que queda claro es que esta guerra será decisiva para el futuro del sistema internacional."









Fase 1 de la Guerra de Ucrania ¿fracaso ruso? - Descifrando la Guerra


El 24 de febrero Rusia lanza una “operación militar especial” contra Ucrania. Tras unas horas de bombardeos, inicia la intervención terrestre por cuatro frentes. En los primeros prolegómenos los rusos consiguen avances rápidos, pero antes de las dos semanas de conflicto el frente se estanca. A...




www.descifrandolaguerra.es


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países occidentales tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia, ya que los efectos secundarios de las sanciones antirrusas conducen al mundo a una serie de crisis globales, afirma The Guardian.
> 
> La "guerra económica" de Occidente contra Moscú "no va según lo previsto" y está provocando una serie de peligrosos "efectos secundarios", escribe la principal publicación británica.
> 
> ...



No va según lo previsto para Europa y UK, pero para USA va según lo previsto, vaya que si va!!: Está vendiendo armas como nunca, eliminando a la competencia europea y subyugando a los países europeos bajo la OTAN y ahora además está pensando en como beneficiarse del petróleo ruso que deja de comprar Europa.

Quizás le falla a USA que igual se creían que Rusia no estaba tan preparada. Pero por lo demás para USA la guerra va de coña.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _el 20% del territorio ucraniano está ahora bajo el control de Rusia, con Donbas “casi completamente destruido”, dijo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a la Cámara de Diputados de Luxemburgo.
> _
> 
> 
> Qué mal me cae el lamefalos Jim Sciutto, por cierto. No sé por qué lo sigo.



Pues eso no dice Twitter, ni la peñita que admira Ucralandia... Yo creo que Zelenski miente como un bellaco.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)

O se escala o Putin lo va a pasar mal, le va a costar vender "la victoria". Los yanquis están llevándolo al límite. Esencialmente porque no supo/quiso golpear duro y contundente en las primeras semanas. Ahora tendría que tirar directamente sobre territorio OTAN y eso ya es jodido de verdad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> *Reuters: Biden planea entregar a Ucrania drones MQ-1C Gray Eagle capaces de portar hasta 4 misiles Hellfire
> 
> ...



Como es imposible que pierda EEUU Europa y la OTAN....

Como es imposible que pierde Rusia ,China, Irán y el resto del mundo que son aliados de Rusia....

Por lo tanto, como Rusia no se va a rendir ahora que se ha metido hasta el fondo en toda esta trama y ya no tiene vuelta atrás....


O es un plan diseñado en la ONU para fines que están por ver

O nos espera una guerra hasta llegar a la completa destrucción como sucedió con Alemania, Italia ( toda Europa y Rusia) y Japón...

Sólo se podría llamar guerra mundial si las ciudades de EEUU quedasen igual de devastadas como quedaron Berlín, Tokio y casi todas las ciudades europeas incluidas las españolas, puesto que la llamada guerra civil fue sólo y preludio de lo siguiente.

Pero me temo que de esta vez tampoco caerá ni una sola bomba allá donde organizan todo esto.









Bombardeos estratégicos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)

A los ucronazis, los antitanques les salen por las orejas...


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

PANORAMA CARTOGRÁFICO DE UCRANIA
de RIA Novosti
(A FECHA 02.06.2022) 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Saturnin (2 Jun 2022)

*Integrantes del batallón nazi ucraniano Azov, derribaron la estatua del gran mariscal Zhukov en Jarkov. Ocurrió en abril.

Esta situación no sorprende a la hija del mariscal soviético, María Zhúkova. Y es que durante años los ultranacionalistas radicales ucranianos han buscado "eliminar cualquier mención de quién derrotó a los nazis".*



*María Zhúkova*










Paramilitar ucraniano tumbó estatua de mariscal que luchó contra nazismo


Integrantes del batallón Azov tumbaron el monumento al mariscal Gueorgui Zhúkov, vencedor de las tropas alemanas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.




caracol.com.co


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No sé cuánto habrá de verdad en todo esto, pero que la cosa va para largo y que estas jornadas de desgaste con avances limitadísimos y muy en precario suponen un puto desastre para los rusos, de eso ya no cabe duda. Las retiradas de Kiev y Jarkov han supuesto el certificado del fracaso, y apuntan no ser las últimas. El costo en vidas está siendo tremendo. Y tampoco parece que vayan a disminuir. La negligencia de las primeras semanas, para los textos de "historia de la infamia". La impotencia actual, lógica consecuencia de aquello. Las críticas al "operativo especial" por parte de especialistas rusos cada día son menos veladas. Veremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres mu cansino, te vas a ir al ignore pero rápido.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que, a pesar de la pérdida de la mayor parte de la ciudad, las AFU no tienen necesidad de retirarse de Severodonetsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eres mu cansino, te vas a ir al ignore pero rápido.



No caiga en el error de creer que la verdad, incómoda, debe ser silenciada. Busque, compare y saque sus propias conclusiones, pero no haga "fascismo"... como los cretinos antivacunas y otros cejijuntos. Si cree que no llevo razón, argumente. Me encantará leerlo. Y ojalá me convenza, nada me agradaría más.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que, a pesar de la pérdida de la mayor parte de la ciudad, las AFU no tienen necesidad de retirarse de Severodonetsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te traduzco yo :

Zelenski no nos deja


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Se estima que la población nativa de norteamericana en el *año 1776 era de unos 12 millones *

Un par de indios...


----------



## Remequilox (2 Jun 2022)

Parece que la dimensión económico/monetaria del conflicto tampoco les va muy bien a los ucranianos. La credibilidad de la hrivna, por los suelos.

*NBU eleva la tasa de descuento del 10% al 25%*








НБУ підвищив облікову ставку з 10% до 25%


Національний банк вперше від початку повномасштабного вторгнення Росії змінив облікову ставку та ухвалив рішення підвищити її з 10% до 25%



www.epravda.com.ua




"_...un ligero aumento en la tasa clave no tendría un impacto significativo en el sistema financiero y económico debido a la limitada efectividad del mecanismo de transmisión monetaria durante la guerra. 
Se cree que esto crearía expectativas de nuevos aumentos..._"

Han sido realistas. Es lo que se llama "evacuación al estilo Azovstal", pero en su dimensión monetaria.

*Ucrania sube sus tipos de interés*








Tipo del Banco Central de Ucrania 2022


Ucrania ha subido sus tipos de interés 15 puntos, desde el 10% hasta el 25% anual.Los tipos de interés son una de las herramientas más importantes, utilizadas por los bancos centrales, para llevar a cabo su política monetaría.




datosmacro.expansion.com




_" Ucrania ha subido sus tipos de interés 15 puntos, desde el 10% hasta el 25% anual. "_

Por comparar, Rusia subió al 20 % anual en febrero, y luego aplicó descuentos del 3 % (17 %, 14 %, 11 % que es donde están ahora).

Por cierto, estos tipos de interés no se veían en Ucrania desde verano de 2015, cuando el gobierno Poroshenko tuvo que "digerir" y gestionar la derrota de Debaltsebo y comenzar algo que pareciera reconstrucción de la economía (y cuando se hicieron negociaciones y acuerdos con Mevdevchuk...)


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los ucronazis, los antitanques les salen por las orejas...



Pocas me parecen, esto quiere decir que los gilipollas de los europeos debemos enviarles muchas más armas.

Nos quedamos sin petróleo, sin gas y sin armas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se estima que la población nativa de norteamericana en el *año 1776 era de unos 12 millones *
> 
> Un par de indios...



Son genocidios anglomasones sanos.


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Son genocidios anglomasones sanos.



Y ojo dicho por ellos mismos en un documental sobre la historia de EEUU que vi en canal historia...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los grandes países del euro, abocados a la estanflación en este trimestre
> 
> 
> La preocupación ante la amenaza de que Europa se vea sumida en la estanflación atenaza a los analistas desde el año pasado. Pero lo cierto es que el riesgo nunca ha sido tan cierto como ahora, especialmente para los cuatro grandes de la Unión Monetaria (Alemania, Italia, Francia y también...
> ...



Tranquilo, está llegando material pesado del1er mundo a Ucrania, nada de chatarra. Pronto las sanciones no serán necesarias. Más bien habrá que enviar a Rusia ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Fotos del traslado de los obuses autopropulsados M109A3GN de 155 mm/39 recibidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Noruega a Donbass. Noruega ha entregado a Ucrania un total de 20 cañones de este tipo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## hartman (2 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Integrantes del batallón nazi ucraniano Azov, derribaron la estatua del gran mariscal Zhukov en Jarkov. Ocurrió en abril.
> 
> Esta situación no sorprende a la hija del mariscal soviético, María Zhúkova. Y es que durante años los ultranacionalistas radicales ucranianos han buscado "eliminar cualquier mención de quién derrotó a los nazis".*
> 
> ...



hijops de puta hacerle eso a un forero.
@Zhukov


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Gracias a un empleado de BTI no identificado en Mariupol.

"El personal de BTI que había trabajado allí anteriormente, al entender lo que estaba pasando, nos ayudó en este sentido. No habríamos podido encontrar todos los wattmanns y dibujos ni siquiera en condiciones de tranquilidad. Estos planos muestran toda la ubicación de la planta, todas las comunicaciones, los edificios, los refugios de emergencia, las catacumbas, etc. Para que lo entiendas, sacamos el archivo de Azovstal en camión. Comprendiendo lo difícil que es sacar al enemigo de Azovstal e Ilyich, lo más probable es que un empleado que trabajaba allí entrara, encontrara todos estos archivos, los pusiera en un lugar destacado para nosotros, nos dejara una nota, cerrara la puerta y se fuera" (c) Ministro de Justicia de la DNR Sirovatko









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (2 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Al contrario, es absolutamente necesario hacerlo. Esos soldados van al frente con el cerebro lavado por la propaganda ukronazi. Piensan que si se rinden, los orcos rusos los van a matar tras terribles torturas.
> 
> En esas llamadas, al contrario de las que hacen los ukras, no hay nada negativo. Llaman a sus familias para decirles que están bien, que son bien tratados y que lo que les dijeron de los rusos es mentira. Supongo que repetirán las llamadas periódicamente.
> 
> ...



El Imperio de la Mentira también sabe que pasando el tiempo , va a terminar perdiendo Europa y no solamente Ucrania . Y sigue con su política de tierra quemada . Por eso ordenó a todos sus lacayos forzar a la población general a inyectarse el veneno. No va a entregar Europa indemne . Cuando la suelte estará terriblemente dañada.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*El Occidente colectivo pide directamente el desmantelamiento de la condición de Estado de Rusia y la humillación de nuestros ciudadanos - Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Patrushev*

"En última instancia, Occidente busca crear las condiciones para el establecimiento de un régimen controlado por Occidente en Rusia, como ya se ha elaborado en Ucrania y en varios otros estados. Una operación militar especial frustró estos complots. Nos vimos obligados a tomar medidas preventivas porque el nivel de las amenazas a la seguridad nacional y el desprecio por los intereses de nuestro país habían alcanzado un nivel que amenazaba la propia condición de Estado de Rusia, su propia existencia", dijo el Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los "zakhistniks" ucranianos están vendiendo sus alabadas javelines en la red profunda.

Ya se ha informado en repetidas ocasiones de que el mando de las AFU está revendiendo equipos y armas suministrados por países occidentales a Oriente Medio y el Norte de África.

¡Hoy también hemos visto que los "defensores" ordinarios de Ucrania han decidido ganar dinero con la "ayuda humanitaria" de Occidente!

¡¡¡Cualquiera puede comprar esta PTU en la tienda online!!!

Para los interesados: la venta es a través de Tor, podemos enviar el enlace en mensajes privados.


Gracias a un querido suscriptor por la información.

Así, la redacción de nuestro canal se ha unido al proyecto de los blogueros "Ayuda al Pentágono a encontrar su Javelin": desde Afganistán y África hasta Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sólo se podría llamar guerra mundial si las ciudades de EEUU quedasen igual de devastadas como quedaron Berlín, Tokio y casi todas las ciudades europeas incluidas las españolas, puesto que la llamada guerra civil fue sólo y preludio de lo siguiente.
> 
> Pero me temo que de esta vez tampoco caerá ni una sola bomba allá donde organizan todo esto.



Yo creo que son muy remotas las posibilidades de que esta vez las cosas lleguen tan lejos o se desmadren tanto como en la IIGM. Pero si llegara esta vez, USA no va a salirse de rositas, porque esta vez sí que habrá sido el primero y principal instigador del conflicto.


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y los civiles que mata Rusia te callas ya vemos como sois los comunistas.



A ver si lo entiendes: me turban como es normal todas las muertes aunque tu taimadamente argumentes falsos silogismos que no vienen a cuento.
Ucrania lleva OCHO años bombardeando y causando muertes, Rusia solo 90 días y los nancys ucranianos parapetandose a menudo tras civiles. Y además acabar con los Bombardeos sobre Donetsk es una de las condiciones sine quanon, para decir que estamos más cerca del fin de la guerra y que unos y otros dejen de padecer sus consecuencias.
Pero ya se que a veces convencer a los fascistas de esto es tarea harto compleja porque soys refractarios a toda ética y opacos a todo razonamiento lógico.
De nada


----------



## Castellano (2 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya te traduzco yo :
> 
> Zelenski no nos deja



Están esperando recibir la orden de evacuación hacia un campo de prisioneros


----------



## dabuti (2 Jun 2022)

Nuestros mercenarios PAKO vuelven de luchar a dormir por las calles de MADRIZ.






Mercenario HISPANOPAKO: De luchar con los UKRONAZIS a dormir en las calles de MADRID.


https://es.ara.cat/internacional/europa/viajar-ucrania-luchar-dormir-calle-madrid_1_4386205.html?utm_medium=facebook-ads&utm_campaign=ARA_Performance_Castell%C3%A0%20Espanya_Mix_01-12-2021%2031-12-2021_Conversions_ES_FB%2FIG&utm_source=facebook&https%3A%2F%2Fes.ara.cat%2Finternacional%2Feuropa%2F...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

_"Comprémosles un kayak y enviémoslos al Mar Blanco, tal vez se ahoguen" (c) General Yepanchin_

Y otro maravilloso vídeo del Kherson Herald.
Continuación de la historia con la destrucción de una compañía de la 28ª brigada de las AFU en la dirección de Nikolayev.
Los supervivientes se subieron a un barco y trataron de alejarse a algún lugar, pero algo volvió a salir mal...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Ayer publicaron un vídeo de la destrucción de una compañía de la 28ª Brigada de las AFU⚡.​​Y aquí está la continuación de la destrucción de la compañía de la 28ª Brigada de las AFU. Los restos de la compañía decidieron nadar en kayaks con la esperanza de escapar del grupo táctico Maple que asaltaba el asentamiento.​Fallaron...​Los hombres de Maple han tenido muchas operaciones tácticas exitosas en conflictos alrededor del mundo⚠​​







Херсонский Вестник


В этой группе мы будем сообщать Вам о самой оперативной и необходимой информации. Бердянск @brd_zavtra Мелитополь: @NowMelitopol




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gracias a un empleado de BTI no identificado en Mariupol.
> 
> "El personal de BTI que había trabajado allí anteriormente, al entender lo que estaba pasando, nos ayudó en este sentido. No habríamos podido encontrar todos los wattmanns y dibujos ni siquiera en condiciones de tranquilidad. Estos planos muestran toda la ubicación de la planta, todas las comunicaciones, los edificios, los refugios de emergencia, las catacumbas, etc. Para que lo entiendas, sacamos el archivo de Azovstal en camión. Comprendiendo lo difícil que es sacar al enemigo de Azovstal e Ilyich, lo más probable es que un empleado que trabajaba allí entrara, encontrara todos estos archivos, los pusiera en un lugar destacado para nosotros, nos dejara una nota, cerrara la puerta y se fuera" (c) Ministro de Justicia de la DNR Sirovatko
> 
> ...



Ejemplo claro de quinta-columnismo bien hecho.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso agregó que *el flujo de mercenarios prácticamente se ha agotado *desde principios de mayo. Por el momento, unos 3.500 mercenarios se encuentran en el territorio de Ucrania. La mayoría de los mercenarios extranjeros fueron eliminados, pues no tenían experiencia militar ni la capacitación adecuada.
> 
> Al ver la verdadera situación en el campo de batalla, muchos de los mercenarios intentan abandonar Ucrania, pero Kiev les impide hacerlo. En cuanto a los comandantes ucranianos, de hecho, *los utilizan como carne de cañón*.



A los rusos solo les ha faltado publicar la lista de todos los mercenarios extranjeros, con nombres y apellidos, estan bien informados, gran parte de la poblacion ucraniana son quintacolumnistas a favor de la federacion.


----------



## vettonio (2 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tanta la desinformación, normal por otra parte en cualquier guerra, que me estoy planteando que episodios como la desastrosa guerra del invierno de 1939 de la URSS contra Finlandia, o las millonarias bajas de la URSS en 1941, fueron producto de la propaganda y que la realidad real de la guerra no le fue tan desfavorable a la URSS como ha acabado figurando en los libros de historia.



Me pasa exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los turcos informan de que se está avanzando en las negociaciones para crear "corredores humanitarios" que permitan sacar de los puertos ucranianos los barcos que transportan grano.
Sin embargo, los turcos suelen alegar diversos grados de progreso en relación con Ucrania, pero este optimismo de Ankara no suele materializarse.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zepequenhô (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han detectado y destruido drones de ataque ucranianos Bayraktar TB2.
> 
> Según el Ministerio de Defensa, durante una operación militar especial, los cálculos del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300PM2 garantizan la protección de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra los medios de ataque aéreo.
> 
> ...



Los rusos han aprendido rápido a acabar con esos drones.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Jun 2022)

Rusia no solo parece estar ganando la guerra del Donbas, sino que al parecer también está ganando la guerra económica, esa no la empezaron ellos. en resumen, lo que se puede extraer de este artículo de The Guardian es que Europa ha hecho un pan con unas tortas.









Russia is winning the economic war - and Putin is no closer to withdrawing troops | Larry Elliott


The perverse effects of sanctions means rising fuel and food costs for the rest of the world – and fears are growing of a humanitarian catastrophe, says Larry Elliott, the Guardian’s economics editor




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusia no solo parece estar ganando la guerra del Donbas, sino que al parecer también está ganando la guerra económica, esa no la empezaron ellos. en resumen, lo que se puede extraer de este artículo del The Guardian es que Europa ha hecho un pan con unas tortas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos (parece que) siempre empiezan "perdiendo" todas las guerras...


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que, a pesar de la pérdida de la mayor parte de la ciudad, las AFU no tienen necesidad de retirarse de Severodonetsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viven en los mundos de yupi ...


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Están esperando recibir la orden de evacuación hacia un campo de prisioneros



¿querras decir hacia Miami ? Y suponiendo que antes no lo pillen sus paisanos y lo linchen por haber malvendido a su pais y sus gentes.
Vamos, que para mi casi que no se merece ni un juicio justo. Y todo lo que le pase será poco.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hijops de puta hacerle eso a un forero.
> @Zhukov



Es que no hay huevos de hacérselo en vida.


----------



## vettonio (2 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y desde tierra está la niebla de la guerra, y de cerca hay mucho ruido. Excusas tienen para aburrir. En las academias de oficiales anglos les enseñan que los soldados son carne de cañón, los civiles sólo estorban cuando no se pueden usar como escudos y todo aquello que aparente ser de valor debe ser destruído si no puede ser saqueado.
> Ejemplos en la guerra de independencia española hay unos cuantos, en la civil americana sobran, en la SGM Montecasino es un monumento a la doctrina militar de los anglos.



O en la campaña de bombardeo indiscriminado nocturno y diurno de las ciudades alemanas en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusia no solo parece estar ganando la guerra del Donbas, sino que al parecer también está ganando la guerra económica, esa no la empezaron ellos. en resumen, lo que se puede extraer de este artículo del The Guardian es que Europa ha hecho un pan con unas tortas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y la guerra no economica tampoco la iniciaron los rusos, y si atendemos a lo que fue una clara provocación desde el principio del conflicto.
Los rusos no hacen más que responder, y a diferentes niveles, a una provocación o agresión previa.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

*"Los EEUU lo unico que hicieron es matar a cuatro indios"*


----------



## manodura79 (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gracias a un empleado de BTI no identificado en Mariupol.
> 
> "El personal de BTI que había trabajado allí anteriormente, al entender lo que estaba pasando, nos ayudó en este sentido. No habríamos podido encontrar todos los wattmanns y dibujos ni siquiera en condiciones de tranquilidad. Estos planos muestran toda la ubicación de la planta, todas las comunicaciones, los edificios, los refugios de emergencia, las catacumbas, etc. Para que lo entiendas, sacamos el archivo de Azovstal en camión. Comprendiendo lo difícil que es sacar al enemigo de Azovstal e Ilyich, lo más probable es que un empleado que trabajaba allí entrara, encontrara todos estos archivos, los pusiera en un lugar destacado para nosotros, nos dejara una nota, cerrara la puerta y se fuera" (c) Ministro de Justicia de la DNR Sirovatko
> 
> ...



También cabe la posibilidad de que a ese empleado le hayan dado un buen dinero por la información.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

Un buen negocio tienen montado los ukros, misiles antitanque Javelin a 30.000 dolares y el vendedor es de toda confianza tiene 5 estrellas... 




PD- Quien no se compra uno, es porque no quiere...


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los rusos (parece que) siempre empiezan "perdiendo" todas las guerras...



Y si no lo "parece", lo que es seguro es que es lo que intentan vender a la borregada desde medios occidentales. Si no, ¿de qué la censura o prohibición de medios rusos ?

Y ojo, porque una cosa es hacer propaganda falsa y a sabiendas de que es mayormente falsa, y otra cosa es defenderse, si no directamente con contrapropaganda, con información bastante más fidedigna y seria. Es decir, una joya y por comparación a lo que están vendiendo a la borregada desde el otro lado ....


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"Los EEUU lo unico que hicieron es matar a cuatro indios"*



No me saqueis a mi paisano diciendo estas burradas, que se me sube la bilirrubina mala.


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes de un ataque a una ruta de suministro de armas de la OTAN: un misil golpea un puente estratégico cerca de Odessa
> 
> Fuentes locales publican un vídeo de uno de los ataques contra un puente de Zatoka por el que circulan suministros de armas y combustible procedentes de Occidente.




No puede ser !! 

A mi me dijo un compañero en el foro que los misiles rusos no dan nunca en el blanco !


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades de la región liberada de Zaporizhzhya han anunciado la nacionalización de las propiedades ucranianas situadas en el territorio de la región a partir del 24 de febrero de 2022. Esto se aplica a diversas empresas, terrenos, recursos naturales, bienes inmuebles, etc.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (2 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿querras decir hacia Miami ? Y suponiendo que antes no lo pillen sus paisanos y lo linchen por haber malvendido a su pais y sus gentes.
> Vamos, que para mi casi que no se merece ni un juicio justo. Y todo lo que le pase será poco.



Desde cuando las cucarachas tienen derecho a juicio?

Zapatazo 9 en la escala Richter, mientras tarareas el "pisando fuerte" de Alejandro.


----------



## vettonio (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No puede ser !!
> 
> A mi me dijo un compañero en el foro que los misiles rusos no dan nunca en el blanco !



En el blanco no, en el ukronazi.


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077545
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077546
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077547
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077548




Habría que ver *el año de cada cartel*. No sea cosa que *todos les copiaban a los rusos* (y no a la inversa como me parece quieres sugerir).


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Basurin dijo que los intentos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de contraatacar cerca de Avdiivka se saldaron con tres tanques destruidos y 70 muertos.
Al parecer, otra compañía recibió fuego de artillería al entrar en la línea de ataque.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los ucronazis, los antitanques les salen por las orejas...




Ciertamente... lástima *que se los regalan, nuevos y sin uso*, a los rusos.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos "destruyeron los tanques rusos" del pasado.

Los principales medios de comunicación de Kiev mostraron imágenes de un UAV de las AFU Bayraktar-TB2 que supuestamente destruyó dos tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

El vídeo ha cosechado cientos de miles de visualizaciones y decenas de miles de likes en Telegram, y en YouTube UNIAN se acerca a los 500.000.

*De hecho, se trata de viejas y conocidas filmaciones de la guerra de Karabaj. *









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Brevemente.

1. Sobre la captura de Kamyshevakha. Todavía no hay confirmación de fotos/vídeos desde el campo.
2. En Svetlogorsk. Se informa que nuestras fuerzas están atrincheradas en las afueras de la ciudad. El enemigo se ha retirado parcialmente detrás del río.
3. Basurin dijo que el caldero de la agrupación Lysychansk-Severodonetsk se cerrará en unos días.

De todos modos, esperamos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ucranianos "destruyeron los tanques rusos" del pasado.
> 
> Los principales medios de comunicación de Kiev mostraron imágenes de un UAV de las AFU Bayraktar-TB2 que supuestamente destruyó dos tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



Estimado Herman: lo que tú consideras una práctica deplorable de desinformación, en realidad es un ejercicio saludable de reciclaje y sostenibilidad.

Firmado: Oficina de Prensa de Bruselas.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jun 2022)

MODO CLAPHAM OFF 

Un post corto porque el clapham se ha dado un tajazo en la mano ( musculo abductor del menique , eso esta en el " lomo " ) 
Ya lo dijo el clapham , que segun el principio de incertidumbre de Heisenberg los " accidentes ocurren " . Por mucha precaucion que tengas al final , si la put%$#a particula no esta donde debe estar la hemos liao . Por suerte no hubo corte de nervio o tendon . 
Le cosieron ( 7 puntos ) y le pusieron la anti-tetanica . Asi que el clapham debe ser limitar la escritura . 
Y que tiene que ver esto con el hilo ? Bueno ...cualquier " error " de calculo de la OTAN ( o de Rusia ) algun mal entendido o algun accidente pueden convertirse en la chispa de un conflicto mayor que involucre a terceros . 
Hoy misiles rusos Kalibr destruyeron una seccion del tunel de Beskidy . El 60 % del trafico de mercancias entre la UE y Ucrania van por ahi 
unos 50 - 100 trenes diarios . El clapham sospecha que Rusia no se detendra en Odesa y buscara enlazar con Transnistria 
Transnistria es ( de facto ) un pais independiente , con moneda propia . Por cierto , en la moneda transnistria esta la figura de Alexander Suvurov 
que fue un general y aristocrata de la Rusia zarista que dio una paliza a los polacos en Cracovia y Stolowicze 
Volviendo a Transnistia . 
Seria un error estrategico del Zar no aprovechar la coyuntura para extender las fronteras 1000 kms al oeste 
Desde Kaliningrado se " vigilaria " a Polonia y desde Tiraspol " se vigilaria a Rumania . Los chicos malos de la OTAN en el Este de Europa


----------



## Ramonmo (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo, está llegando material pesado del1er mundo a Ucrania, nada de chatarra. Pronto las sanciones no serán necesarias. Más bien habrá que enviar a Rusia ayuda humanitaria.



¿Y cómo es que necesitan tanto material, si van ganando la guerra?

Digo yo que con repuestos y municiones sobraría ¿no?


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los ucronazis, los antitanques les salen por las orejas...



Les salen por las orejas porque no han tenido oportunidad de utilizarlos. Es que la artillería rusa los tiene acochinados en los refugios sin opción a asomar la cabeza ni para ver lo que pasa.

Esos son todos los que han recibido y ahí los han dejado, sin estrenar, para ir más ligeros en el "contraataque".


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusia no solo parece estar ganando la guerra del Donbas, sino que al parecer también está ganando la guerra económica, esa no la empezaron ellos. en resumen, lo que se puede extraer de este artículo de The Guardian es que Europa ha hecho un pan con unas tortas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Había que decirlo y lo ha dicho, sólo echo de menos que exija dimisiones de los inconscientes que lanzaron esas sanciones... contra occidente, un tal Biden, Burrell, Boris, etc


----------



## rudeboy (2 Jun 2022)

Parece que zolote es un hueso duro que roer, clave para iniciar un avance por el sur sobre lisianks. Si bien pertenece a la línea original de defensa ucraniana en el dombas, prácticamente se encuentra rodeada y machacada desde hace meses pero ahí siguen aguantando con dos cojones a sabiendas que su caída dejaría campo abierto a rodear lisianks por el sur ya que parece que por soledar no se atreven los rusos a estirar más el avance del saliente de popasna ,bien defendido por las cuerpos de la reserva estratégica de la afu.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno, tenemos todos los indicadores de que está siendo una mala semana para Rusia:

-Putinianos desatados diciendo tontadas intentando distraer del desarrollo de la guerra.
-Ataque con misiles crucero al oeste del país. En unas horas dirán que han destruido 500 HIMARS y que el túnel no va a poder usarse, sin ninguna prueba, claro
-Telegrams con vídeos y noticias pro-rusas falsas/antiguas.


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos todos los indicadores de que está siendo una mala semana para Rusia:
> 
> -Putinianos desatados diciendo tontadas intentando distraer del desarrollo de la guerra.
> -Ataque con misiles crucero al oeste del país. En unas horas dirán que han destruido 500 HIMARS y que el túnel no va a poder usarse, sin ninguna prueba, claro
> -Telegrams con vídeos y noticias pro-rusas falsas/antiguas.



Hasta han pagado al diario The Guardian ....


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Lo estaba comentando en otro hilo. Esa línea de ferrocarril no viene desde Polonia, sino desde Eslovaquia. Deben estar enviando material militar también desde este país


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es que necesitan tanto material, si van ganando la guerra?
> 
> Digo yo que con repuestos y municiones sobraría ¿no?



Creo que es un gesto honesto desde occidente de contribución a la paz y al dialogo ....  

Y de paso, igual con mucha, mucha suerte consiguen desanimar a los rusos para que desistan de defenderse en sus legitimos intereses ...


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Stoltenberg: es poco probable que Rusia tome represalias después de que EE. UU. proporcione armas avanzadas a Ucrania.*

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, le dijo a CNN el 1 de junio que no “prevé eso porque lo que están haciendo los aliados de la OTAN y la OTAN es brindar apoyo a Ucrania para defender el derecho a la autodefensa, y este es un derecho consagrado en el tratado de la ONU”.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*Sviatogorsk ahora*

1 Tropas soviéticas atrincheradas en las afueras de la ciudad (línea roja)
2 La explosión marca las posiciones destruidas de las AFU (los nazis se encontraban en las bases de recreo), también había instalaciones de almacenamiento con combustible y lubricantes
3 El azul marca las principales posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en este momento - el enemigo mantiene las alturas dominantes
4 La ciudad no está realmente controlada por nadie - los ucranianos se retiraron al lado opuesto, los antifascistas no tienen prisa por entrar
5 El famoso puente sigue intacto, al igual que la mayoría de los edificios de la ciudad









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Todo apunta a que George Soros dirige la respuesta de Occidente al conflicto Ucrania-Rusia

Soros, el principal sicario de la oligarquía imperial, cuyo objetivo es la destrucción
de la civilización y la despoblación mundial.


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Stoltenberg: es poco probable que Rusia tome represalias después de que EE. UU. proporcione armas avanzadas a Ucrania.*
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, le dijo a CNN el 1 de junio que no “prevé eso porque lo que están haciendo los aliados de la OTAN y la OTAN es brindar apoyo a Ucrania para defender el derecho a la autodefensa, y este es un derecho consagrado en el tratado de la ONU”.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



Los mismos que decían que Rusia tendría hiperinflacion por la caída del rublo y default en Abril..

De Simones esta lleno occidente...


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

t.me/intelslava/30622

* La absoluta falta de formación de los mercenarios y el puro caos en las filas 
de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - un ex oficial británico sobre el ejército ucraniano*
_*
Un mercenario del Reino Unido, y ex oficial de la Armada, contó cómo fue a Ucrania, 
y lo que salió de ella. Según él, había muchos otros "soldados de fortuna" del Reino 
Unido, antiguos militares de la Marina, de la infantería, de las fuerzas especiales, incluso 
de la aviación. La gran mayoría tiene más de 30 años, pero también jóvenes de 20 años 
que se hartaron de ordenador como "Call of Duty" y decidieron ponerse a prueba en una 
guerra real.

El mercenario británico afirma que incluso personas con experiencia en otros conflictos 
armados se vieron impotentes ante lo que vieron en Ucrania: la absoluta falta de formación
de los mercenarios antes de ser enviados al frente y el caos en las filas del ejército ucraniano.
*_
* "Incluso los chicos con experiencia en Afganistán e Irak no estaban preparados para la guerra 
que está ocurriendo en Ucrania".*


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendes: me turban como es normal todas las muertes aunque tu taimadamente argumentes falsos silogismos que no vienen a cuento.
> Ucrania lleva OCHO años bombardeando y causando muertes, Rusia solo 90 días y los nancys ucranianos parapetandose a menudo tras civiles. Y además acabar con los Bombardeos sobre Donetsk es una de las condiciones sine quanon, para decir que estamos más cerca del fin de la guerra y que unos y otros dejen de padecer sus consecuencias.
> Pero ya se que a veces convencer a los fascistas de esto es tarea harto compleja porque soys refractarios a toda ética y opacos a todo razonamiento lógico.
> De nada



No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
3.a Éxodo de más de 6 millones.
3b Deportación de niños.
3c Destrucción de las infraestructuras civiles como estrategia militar.

(Luego sigo)


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MODO CLAPHAM OFF
> 
> Un post corto porque el clapham se ha dado un tajazo en la mano ( musculo abductor del menique , eso esta en el " lomo " )
> Ya lo dijo el clapham , que segun el principio de incertidumbre de Heisenberg los " accidentes ocurren " . Por mucha precaucion que tengas al final , si la put%$#a particula no esta donde debe estar la hemos liao . Por suerte no hubo corte de nervio o tendon .
> ...



Perdone usted, clapham, pero debe estar todavía bajo los efectos de los opiáceos por el corte... Vamos a ver, si los rusos toman Odessa y no llegan hasta Trasnistria es que son subnormales profundos.

De hecho yo pensaba que harían un desembarco anfibio al oeste de Odessa, junto a la frontera con Rumanía, para aislar esa parte y enlazar con Transnistria. Luego envolver Odessa, y dejarla cociendo a fuego lento mientras arde con la ayuda partisana. 

Pero Putin no tiene mi fina estrategia militar.

Ni un mísero thanks...


----------



## Julc (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
> 1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
> 2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
> 3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
> ...



Por mí no te molestes.
Al ignore, gilipollas.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Habría que ver *el año de cada cartel*. No sea cosa que *todos les copiaban a los rusos* (y no a la inversa como me parece quieres sugerir).



Claro, es una finta. Jajajaja.


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
> 1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
> 2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
> 3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
> ...





Julc dijo:


> Por mí no te molestes.
> Al ignore, gilipollas.



Quien habla contigo rojo de mierda.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos todos los indicadores de que está siendo una mala semana para Rusia:
> 
> -Putinianos desatados diciendo tontadas intentando distraer del desarrollo de la guerra.
> -Ataque con misiles crucero al oeste del país. En unas horas dirán que han destruido 500 HIMARS y que el túnel no va a poder usarse, sin ninguna prueba, claro
> -Telegrams con vídeos y noticias pro-rusas falsas/antiguas.



Pues al que le chupas el cipote, el Zelenski ha dicho hoy que ha perdido un 20% de terreno, lo mismo los indicadores esos que dices te los has sacado de tu infecto y asqueroso culo.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Hasta han pagado al diario The Guardian ....



Es mu tonto, pero que mu tonto, es un especimen que habría que estudiarlo en la facultades de medicina y psicologia.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo es que necesitan tanto material, si van ganando la guerra?
> 
> Digo yo que con repuestos y municiones sobraría ¿no?



No sólo hay que ganar, ahí está tu confusión. 
Hay que aniquilarle a Rusia todo vestigio de militarismo y ganas de joder al vecino. 
El plan es ponerlos de rodillas.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Stoltenberg: es poco probable que Rusia tome represalias después de que EE. UU. proporcione armas avanzadas a Ucrania.*
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, le dijo a CNN el 1 de junio que no “prevé eso porque lo que están haciendo los aliados de la OTAN y la OTAN es brindar apoyo a Ucrania para defender el derecho a la autodefensa, y este es un derecho consagrado en el tratado de la ONU”.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



La neta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

NO ME RESPONSABILIZO DE LA VERACIDAD NI PONGO LA MANO EN EL FUEGO POR LA AUTORIA DEL MENSAJE 

solo lo recopilo por lo currado que ha estado

frente interior : _final cut_














_THE BEST IS YET TO COME ?


















sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




_depp juicio finale red pills rugiendo duro

​


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues al que le chupas el cipote, el Zelenski ha dicho hoy que ha perdido un 20% de terreno, lo mismo los indicadores esos que dices te los has sacado de tu infecto y asqueroso culo.



A la única que le chupo el chichi es a tu puta madre...y hablado de culo....lo tienes tú como un bebeero patos...GILIPOLLAS de mierda.....


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

Algunos compañeros (la mayoría pro-Otan) no participaron del hilo de Siria (no les interesaba) y se perdieron el "modelo" ruso de combate. Por eso ahora todo les parece "lento". 

Rusia fue con los "20 avioncitos" (Asteriscos dixit), que "no servían para nada" (Asteriscos dixit) y empezaron a machacar la logística. Fueron a por los petroleros que llevaban petróleo (robado a Siria) a Turquía, luego por las vías de comunicación (del ISIS) y su abastecimiento y logística, y todo eso fue debilitando a los rebeldes y permitiendo los avances y las consolidaciones sirias.

De más está decir que los huevos de los sirios (con la ayuda de Hezbollah e Irän) fueron gigantescos.

Tras el intento de "golpe rápido" inicial -y su fracaso-, ha vuelto al modelo "Siria 2.0". En tierra los elementos de las Repúblicas y los chechenos, y los rusos haciendo el "trabajo de fondo" con sus misiles y el uso de tropas en los puntos neurálgicos.

_- Jo jo!, estos rusos son unos nabos !!_ (Asterisco Dixit)

Pero resulta que VARIOS MESES después, el ISIS había desaparecido y los rebeldes terminaron concentrados en áreas mínimas o irrelevantes. Con cinco euros y "20 avioncitos de nada", y aún pasando por los problemas del derribo de un avión por los turcos y una "jugarreta" de Israel que le costó otro avión (lo usaron de escudo y el misil sirio impactó en un avión ruso), terminaron estabilizando la situación siria.

Acá van EXACTAMENTE IGUAL !!

_- Jo jo, estos rusos son unos nabos !!, que van a hacer con 150.000 hombres y tanques de los 60s !!_

Pero está visto que machacan y machacan, despacito pero sin pausa. Y entretanto Ucrania se debilita, los europeos empiezan a sentir el efecto *DE SUS PROPIAS SANCIONES* (Rusia ha respetado a rajatabla todos los contratos, que si cortaba el gas y el petróleo estaríamos iluminando Berlín con velas) y EE.UU. se topa con el "barro" de la situación, que no puede ser destrabada SOLO con unos pocos tanques o cañones... cuando lo que falta es gente preparada en el terreno.

Mención aparte merecen los ucranianos, *a los que hay que reconocer UNOS HUEVOS ENORMES*, porque creo que cualquier otro ya se hubiera rajado y estaría corriendo hacia la frontera, pero bien o mal han combatido -y están combatiendo-, con gran esfuerzo y denuedo. Esto es un hecho.

Y no hablo aquí de la mierda de nazis, mezcla de ex-presidiarios y psicópatas tatuados, que más allá de su valor (o nivel de endrogamiento) merecen ser apalizados.

Creo que las negociaciones van a empezar "un ratito antes" de que la línea del Donbass colapse. Si la dejan colapsar (y no falta mucho), la negociación sería en términos muy débiles. Con la línea aún funcionando da la sensación de que "aún falta mucho" y eso puede facilitar negociaciones.

Ucrania quizás tenga que dar por perdido Donbass y la zona ocupada por los rusos de la "Gran Crimea"... *pero tiene que salvar Odessa a como de lugar*. Hoy una negociación, perdería Donbass y las zonas ocupadas, pero aún salvaría Odessa... si siguen esperando *y la línea del Donbass cae,* ya no quedará "Ejército Ucraniano" en condiciones de defender nada, y por mucho tiempo que tome el ataque a Odessa, terminaría con lo que resta de Ucrania balcanizada.

Además, cada mes *en que nos acerquemos al "invierno"* (el General preferido de los rusos), le pone los huevos en la garganta a los líderes europeos, que TIENEN QUE SABER (supongo), que sin el gas y el petróleo ruso, el invierno puede significar el "End Game" para muchos de los países de Europa.

Algo me dice que, *en este Junio o a lo sumo en Julio*, habrá algún tipo de negociación. Esto si no estamos todos tan locos de seguirle el juego a los norteamericanos, cuyos intereses son otros y los europeos (y Ucrania misma) les interesan menos que un huevo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

*frente interior
mission accomplished*
red pills entregadas ?


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es mu tonto, pero que mu tonto, es un especimen que habría que estudiarlo en la facultades de medicina y psicologia.



A ver que el tipo este hace su trabajo, ni más ni menos

Y está bien no ignolarle, así va viendo uno or donde va la narrativa oficial...


----------



## Haliwei (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sólo hay que ganar, ahí está tu confusión.
> Hay que aniquilarle a Rusia todo vestigio de militarismo y ganas de joder al vecino.
> El plan es ponerlos de rodillas.



De rodillas de momento no están precisamente.


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sviatogorsk ahora*
> 
> 1 Tropas soviéticas atrincheradas en las afueras de la ciudad (línea roja)
> 2 La explosión marca las posiciones destruidas de las AFU (los nazis se encontraban en las bases de recreo), también había instalaciones de almacenamiento con combustible y lubricantes
> ...




Sviatogorsk se va a tomar desde el sur. Los ukras se han retirado de la parte norte al otro lado del río que está a más altura, pero es una altura engañosa porque sólo es más alta que la parte norte de la ciudad, a sus espaldas tiene la inmensa llanura del sur a la misma altura.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sólo hay que ganar, ahí está tu confusión.
> Hay que aniquilarle a Rusia todo vestigio de militarismo y ganas de joder al vecino.
> El plan es ponerlos de rodillas.



Esta INVASION se acabará cuando a los borrachos/ladrones de lavadoras/asesinos/criminales/violadores/fascistas rusos se les expulse de Ucrania a patadas en los huevos con botas con puntas de acero...


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "*Incluso los chicos con experiencia en Afganistán e Irak* no estaban preparados para la guerra
> que está ocurriendo en Ucrania".





Obvio. Pelear contra tíos en sandalias y AK-47, no es lo mismo que enfrentarse a un EJERCITO DE VERDAD, con tanquecitos, avioncitos, cañoncitos y misilitos y chechenitos que hacen "pupa"


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen negocio tienen montado los ukros, misiles antitanque Javelin a 30.000 dolares y el vendedor es de toda confianza tiene 5 estrellas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077591
> 
> ...



cuantos proyectiles incluye? 30 mil por un solo tiro no compensa a menos que sea para robar un blindado de banco o tenga la punteria de robin hood


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/30622
> 
> * La absoluta falta de formación de los mercenarios y el puro caos en las filas
> de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - un ex oficial británico sobre el ejército ucraniano*
> ...



Es que despues de mucho tiempo se han encontrado con un ejercito de verdad...


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algunos compañeros (la mayoría pro-Otan) no participaron del hilo de Siria (no les interesaba) y se perdieron el "modelo" ruso de combate. Por eso ahora todo les parece "lento".
> 
> Rusia fue con los "20 avioncitos" (Asteriscos dixit), que "no servían para nada" (Asteriscos dixit) y empezaron a machacar la logística. Fueron a por los petroleros que llevaban petróleo (robado a Siria) a Turquía, luego por las vías de comunicación (del ISIS) y su abastecimiento y logística, y todo eso fue debilitando a los rebeldes y permitiendo los avances y las consolidaciones sirias.
> 
> ...



te olvidas de lo mas importante , te olvidas de morek¡¡¡¡¡. jajja asteriscos colapso cuando llegaron jajajaja


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A la única que le chupo el chichi es a tu puta madre...y hablado de culo....lo tienes tú como un bebeero patos...GILIPOLLAS de mierda.....



Le chupas el chichi a mi madre,??? jojojo, madre mía que elemento... en serio no debes de tener más de 16 años... vete a jugar con tus amiguitos del insti que esto te queda grande.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
> 1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
> 2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
> 3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
> ...



Empiece justificando lo de comunistas
Para todo lo demás tiene a Baños, a César Vidal, al ex embajador de España en Georgia y otros países en una conferencia y a tantos otros, así como youtubers que han vivido en esos paises y escrito y leido sobre esa realidad y escritores extranjeros que la han detallado. Y tantos y tantos otros cuyo nombre están por ahí y que se dedican a conferencias como usted sabe.
Pero el hecho que me preocupe de esos ciudadanos concretos de Donetsk, no exc luye al resto ni a sus argumentaciones, así que no saque de donde no hay más que desear un discurso de odio que no viene al caso.
Y desgraciadamente o afortunadamente, no se trata de comunistas y fascistas, aunque esos señores hayan hecho alabanza de Bandera y otros criminales fascistas.
y si quiere polémicas le ánimo a privados porque nada aportamos al principal en esta controversia


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Rusia es un pais imperialista en el que sus ciudadanos tienen un buen retraso como consecuencia de lo que maman desde pequeños. Ahora Putín ha querido relanzar ese espiritu y ha liado esta absurda guerra. 

Por otro lado, lo de la contraofensiva de Ucrania imagino la harán cuando tengan un buen arsenal militar de occidente con garantías para recuperar terreno. Por lo pronto USA ya está empezando a mandarles juguetes de los buenos.


En definitiva, nada claro por ahora.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (2 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A ver que el tipo este hace su trabajo, ni más ni menos
> 
> Y está bien no ignolarle, así va viendo uno or donde va la narrativa oficial...



Mira en eso tienes razón, siempre aparece a la misma hora por la mañana a las 12:00


----------



## pirivi-parava (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Stoltenberg: es poco probable que Rusia tome represalias después de que EE. UU. proporcione armas avanzadas a Ucrania.*
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, le dijo a CNN el 1 de junio que no “prevé eso porque lo que están haciendo los aliados de la OTAN y la OTAN es brindar apoyo a Ucrania para defender el derecho a la autodefensa, y este es un derecho consagrado en el tratado de la ONU”.
> 
> The Kyiv Independent.



Pues no sé lo que entenderá este señor de estadística, pero si fuera habitante de Rota o Madrid,* "poco probable"* no me tranquilizaría mucho cuando habla de armas que volatilizan a millones de personas


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A la única que le chupo el chichi es a tu puta madre...y hablado de culo....lo tienes tú como un bebeero patos...GILIPOLLAS de mierda.....



Que complejo con las madres de los demás, expóoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> te olvidas de lo mas importante , *te olvidas de morek¡¡¡¡¡*. jajja asteriscos colapso cuando llegaron jajajaja




Morek !!, cuántos recuerdos !!  

Y lo más bonito *es que quedó casi para lo último !!*, tardamos MESES en poder pasarle la factura al astericos cuando finalmente cayó morek !! (casi se me vence el champagne que había reservado para ese día).


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Le chupas el chichi a mi madre,??? jojojo, madre mía que elemento... en serio no debes de tener más de 16 años... vete a jugar con tus amiguitos del insti que esto te queda grande.



Grande te viene a ti...que no das una y das vueltas y vueltas para no decir na de ná.....chupapollas.....


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
> 1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
> 2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
> 3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
> ...



Seguimos esperando que uses esa escoba para barrer a los anglos del peñón....ah no que son tus amos


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algunos compañeros (la mayoría pro-Otan) no participaron del hilo de Siria (no les interesaba) y se perdieron el "modelo" ruso de combate. Por eso ahora todo les parece "lento".
> 
> Rusia fue con los "20 avioncitos" (Asteriscos dixit), que "no servían para nada" (Asteriscos dixit) y empezaron a machacar la logística. Fueron a por los petroleros que llevaban petróleo (robado a Siria) a Turquía, luego por las vías de comunicación (del ISIS) y su abastecimiento y logística, y todo eso fue debilitando a los rebeldes y permitiendo los avances y las consolidaciones sirias.
> 
> ...



No creo que fuera un fracaso. Simplemente trataron de acojonar a los otros y ver si se rendían a la primera. Lo que estaba en su mano hacer para acojonar a los otros, lo hicieron. Luego si se acojonan o no ya no depende de ti. A la hora de negociar la paz, su presencia allí es una baza más de negociación. De paso les empezaron a joder infraestructura militar e industrial.

De hecho tienes que ver como se retiraron de esas zonas. En los días previos todo el mundo daba por hecho el acuerdo de paz (conversaciones de Turquía) y los tíos, fiándose, se retiraron como gesto de buena voluntad. Incluso lo anunciaron 3 ó 4 días antes, Por supuesto que les interesaba retirarse (nunca han dicho que quieran conquistar el pais y su capital), si no les hubiera interesado no se habrían ido. Luego aquello salió como salió: los ukros, como llevan haciendo desde 2014, les volvieron a engañar.  

Ahora van a lo suyo, arriesgando lo mínimo, y esperando a que la fruta madure y caiga por sí sola. Y, si por lo que sea, les interesa volver a Kiev, volverán. Los ukros no pueden hacer nada para impedirlo. Ni con lanzacohetes yankis ni sin ellos.

Soleis opinar sobre esta guerra tomando como base lo que occidente dice que quiere Rusia. Es mejor opinar tomando como principio lo que Rusia dice que quiere. Y oye ... si haces éso resulta que lo que están haciendo encaja como un guante con sus pretensiones declaradas iniciales.


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Empiece justificando lo de comunistas
> Para todo lo demás tiene a Baños, a César Vidal, al ex embajador de España en Georgia y otros países en una conferencia y a tantos otros, así como youtubers que han vivido en esos paises y escrito y leido sobre esa realidad y escritores extranjeros que la han detallado. Y tantos y tantos otros cuyo nombre están por ahí y que se dedican a conferencias como usted sabe.
> Pero el hecho que me preocupe de esos ciudadanos concretos de Donetsk, no ex luce al resto ni a sus argumentaciones, así que no saque de donde no hay más que desear un discurso de odio que no viene al caso.
> Y desgraciadamente o afortunadamente, no se trata de comunistas y fascistas, aunque esos señores hayan hecho alabanza de Bandera y otros criminales fascistas.
> y si quiere polémicas le ánimo a privados porque nada aportamos al principal en esta controversia



La verdad esos autores pro rusos me la sudan, con perdón. Le dejo a ustec mapa de la situación actual de la invasion de los gremmilinistas.



Tanta destrucción para que¿ para que los mangantes digo magnates rusos se compren su décimo megayate?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Jun 2022)

curioso 

_La UE elimina al líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, el patriarca Kirill, de la lista de sanciones para calmar a Hungría
Hungría enfatizó su posición de larga data de oponerse a las sanciones contra el patriarca Kirill y este movimiento debería permitir a la UE formalizar su sexto paquete de sanciones, que restringe las compras de petróleo ruso._


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*El Gobierno de Eslovaquia ha anunciado este jueves el envío a Ucrania de ocho obuses autopropulsados*para reforzar las capacidades militares del país ante la guerra con Rusia, desencadenada hace cerca de cien días por orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin

"Me complace confirmar que se ha firmado un acuerdo sobre los obuses autopropulsados Zuzana 2, ocho piezas de los cuales serán entregados a Ucrania", ha manifestado el ministro de Defensa de Eslovaquia, Jaroslav Nad, en un mensaje en su cuenta en la red social Twitter .


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es un pais imperialista en el que sus ciudadanos tienen un buen retraso como consecuencia *de lo que maman desde pequeños*. Ahora Putín ha querido relanzar ese espiritu y ha liado esta absurda guerra.



VODKA .....   Pero no te rías de ellos. Tu parece que te caiste en el depósito y te dejaron tres días allí ....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La verdad esos autores PRORUSOS ME LA SUDAN, con perdón. Le dejo a ustec mapa de la situación actual de la invasion de los gremmilinistas.



No hay más preguntas Señoría

Impermeable a toda lógica y razonamiento

Por educación y respeto al hilo solo le contestaré ya por privado


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

El hijoPutin diciendo que la culpa de todo la tenía Lenin por el reparto a Ucrania de territorio y ahora va y pone estatuas de Lenin. 

Lo peor es que no me extraña nada.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Perdone usted, clapham, pero debe estar todavía bajo los efectos de los opiáceos por el corte... Vamos a ver, si los rusos toman Odessa y no llegan hasta Trasnistria es que son subnormales profundos.
> 
> De hecho yo pensaba que harían un desembarco anfibio al oeste de Odessa, junto a la frontera con Rumanía, para aislar esa parte y enlazar con Transnistria. Luego envolver Odessa, y dejarla cociendo a fuego lento mientras arde con la ayuda partisana.
> 
> ...



Ahhh , los caminos del Zar son inexcrutables
Israel derroto a Siria en el Golan en 1973 . Pudo haber invadido y tomado Damasco derrocando a Hafez Al Asad y sin embargo , no lo hizo
Rusia derroto y aplasto a los georgianos en Osetia y Abjacia, pero no tomo Tblisi
La toma de Transnistria seria lo logico . Desembarcar al oeste de Odesa es tan peligroso como desembarcar al Este .
Odesa no es Normandia , esta bien protegida y la costa minada . El coste para Rusia seria muy alto .
El clapham sospecha que Rusia avanzara entre Mikolayev y Krivy Roh hasta Kropyvnytskyi y luego avanzara hacia el este y el oeste por la E584 para aislar a Krivy Roh que esta en la parte izquierda del Oblast de Dnipro . Y aislar a Mikolayev y Odesa del Norte
Y atacar Odesa desde el Norte y desde Palanca . El problema de Transnistria es que si Rumania " sospecha " que Rusia entrara en Transnistria lo que hara sera invadir y ocupar Moldavia . Entonces Moldavia se convertiria en Ucrania II .


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> VODKA .....   Pero no te rías de ellos. Tu parece que te caiste en el depósito y te dejaron tres días allí ....



A mi no gustar...yo soy mas bien de cerveza Estrella Galicia.....


----------



## dabuti (2 Jun 2022)

Mercenario de Ucrania a dormir en las calles de Madriz.








De viajar a Ucrania para luchar a dormir en la calle en Madrid


El ARA habla dos meses después con los voluntarios que fueron a combatir a los rusos




es.ara.cat


----------



## Nicors (2 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No hay más preguntas Señoría
> 
> Impermeable a toda lógica y razonamiento
> 
> Por educación y respeto al hilo solo le contestaré ya por privado



A sus pies señora, (no le hago ascos a las rojas)


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Las AFU evacuaron a la orilla occidental del Seversky Donets, cerca de Liman, dejando atrás cinco pueblos









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Stegox (2 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ahhh , los caminos del Zar son inexcrutables
> Israel derroto a Siria en el Golan en 1973 . Pudo haber invadido y tomado Damasco derrocando a Hafez Al Asad y sin embargo , no lo hizo
> Rusia derroto y aplasto a los georgianos en Osetia y Abjacia, pero no tomo Tblisi
> La toma de Transnistria seria lo logico . Desembarcar al oeste de Odesa es tan peligroso como desembarcar al Este .
> ...



¿Qué sentido tiene la existencia de Moldavia? Yo creo que lo lógico y normal para tener las fronteras ordenadas sería precisamente que el grueso del país pasara a manos de Rumanía y que la zona al norte del Dniéster, o sea Transnitria, pasara a manos de Rusia o bien a manos de una Ucrania satélite de Rusia.

Es un caso que me recuerda al de Bélgica, pero aquí la partición aun es más evidente, no existe el problema de Bruselas (quién se la queda) y hay un río que marca claramente la división.


----------



## Angkor Wat (2 Jun 2022)

Necesito ayuda de algún forero de bien o algún moderador para unas dudas.

Estoy traduciendo al español los subtítulos de una película rusa del año pasado sobre los inicios del conflicto. Muy cruda, dura y dramática, pero que me parece que refleja dolorosamente bien lo que se ha vivido.

El caso es que mi idea es tenerlos traducidos para el próximo martes 7 de Junio, y subirlos también en Burbuja (inicialmente eran sólo para la página donde suelo traducir), pero mi duda no se aclara en las reglas del foro, ya que *no sé si se pueden poner enlaces externos para los subs o para el ripeo que también subiré en algún sitio tipo Mega*.
Abriría hilo en el subforo de "III Guerra Mundial", y sería mi primer hilo en el foro, ya que soy más de leer que de postear, y mucho menos de abrir hilos.

Si alguien me puede resolver la duda de los enlaces, le estaré eternamente agradecido.

Gracias por anticipado a quien me ayude a resolver la duda.
Los subs para la semana que viene (si el CNI no lo impide...  ).


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

*El primer ministro estonio admite que las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia afectarán a la UE*
Los países europeos tienen cada vez más dificultades para imponer nuevas sanciones antirrusas, ya que éstas afectan gravemente a los intereses de los propios países de la UE, declaró el Primer Ministro estonio, Kaija Kallas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Jun 2022)

Según los ucranianos han derribado más de 200 aviones de combate/cazas rusos
investigando, la fuerza aérea rusa tiene 1000 aviones de combate y cazas aproximadamente, tambien mucho drone perdido

si fuera verdad esta cifra (que no creo) no es moco de pavo el daño a esta fuerza rusa

edit: aircraft es definicion de aeronave en general, pero que otro tipo de avión se implicaría en batalla



Tanques y blindados Rusia tiene hasta pa regalar


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

El Viceministro de Defensa ruso, Coronel General Alexander Fomin, se reunió en Moscú con el Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios de la ONU, Martin Griffiths, para hablar de Ucrania.

◾ Las partes señalaron que el mecanismo de interacción está funcionando con éxito, se intercambia regularmente información sobre cuestiones humanitarias y se garantiza la seguridad de los convoyes de las organizaciones internacionales.

◾Alexander Fomin subrayó que Rusia no bloquea los puertos ucranianos en el Mar Negro, incluso para la exportación de grano. Desde marzo de 2022 está abierto un corredor humanitario por el que los barcos pueden salir de los puertos ucranianos.

◾ Por su parte, el vicesecretario general de la ONU dijo que la parte ucraniana es responsable de la cuestión del desminado de los puertos del Mar Negro bajo su control y de la limpieza de los canales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ahhh , los caminos del Zar son inexcrutables
> Israel derroto a Siria en el Golan en 1973 . Pudo haber invadido y tomado Damasco derrocando a Hafez Al Asad y sin embargo , no lo hizo



Cuando los sirios iban a alcanzar la Fuentes de Jacob y cortar la retirada a las brigadas al norte el Golan, Golda Meir ordenó armar los Phantom con bombas A y destruir Damasco y El Cairo, pero enterados los soviéticos mandaron a 2 MiG 25 sobre Tel Aviv, por mucho que lo intentaron, los de la _Heyl HaAvir_ no pudieron derribarlo, eso bastó para que la abuela diese contraorden.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Desde el comienzo de la guerra hay mucho niñato y aficionado a contar bajas de blindados rusos. De ahí el famoso blog o web con el listado ese de las supuestas bajas rusas archivadas con una o varias fotografías, aunque sean un amasijo de hierros carbonizados que sean indistinguibles. Y por supuesto esos listados no tienen en cuenta posibles reparaciones y la puesta de nuevo en el servicio de esos vehículos.

Conforme avanza el frente y se aseguran territorios existe una logística e infraestructura, con medios humanos y materiales, que avanza recuperando todos los vehículos dañados que son recuperables (propios y del enemigo). Y poniendolos de nuevo a disposición en el mismo campo de batalla o llevándolos a Rusia para una reparación mayor, en los casos en los que merezca la pena.

Existen múltiples averias que pueden sufrir estos vehículos por los que quedan inutilizables, y en medio del campo de batalla, las directrices son claras: abandonar el vehículo a la primera de cambio. Es como si tu coche pincha una rueda. Queda completamente inutilizable para circular por carretera pero la avería en sí es irrisoria. Los tanques por ejemplo se le descolocan las cadenas de orugas con facilidad, y reparar eso conlleva de primeras la necesidad de una grua, lo que conlleva que en el campo de batalla la única solución sea abandonar el blindado y ya se recuperará luego a su debido momento.


----------



## Castellano (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Fake News.
Pero si dan café a algún ucronazi pues tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Según los ucranianos han derribado más de 200 aviones de combate/cazas rusos
> investigando, la fuerza aérea rusa tiene 1000 aviones de combate y cazas aproximadamente, tambien mucho drone perdido
> 
> si fuera verdad esta cifra (que no creo) no es moco de pavo el daño a esta fuerza rusa
> ...



Yo creo que Rusia ni siquiera ha utilizado 200 aviones de combate en toda la guerra. Sacan poco la aviación y esas cifras deben que bastante exageradas.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

Ataque con cohetes contra un objetivo en Mykolaiv, con graves incendios en el lugar









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*John Kerry acusa a los líderes mundiales de usar la guerra en Ucrania para no avanzar hacia las energías renovables.*
*John Kerry,* ex candidato demócrata a la Casa Blanca y representante de su gobierno en materia climática, ha acusado este jueves a los líderes mundiales de usar la* guerra en Ucrania* como una excusa para mantener el statu quo con respecto a los combustibles fósiles en lugar de hacer la transición a fuentes de energía renovables.

*"Ucrania es un mensaje para todos nosotros: debes ser energéticamente independiente y no permitir que un petrodictador te tome como rehén, porque eres muy dependiente de su combustible fósil"*, ha denunciado durante un panel incluido en una conferencia celebrada en Estocolmo.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> De rodillas de momento no están precisamente.



Tampoco están muy en pie que digamos. Más de 30.000 muertos, lo que equivale a 120.000 heridos, amputados, discapacitados, etc. no creo que haya sido una buena elección de Putin para su gente. 

Por eso, para terminar la labor de aniquilar a Rusia, está comenzando a ingresar a Ucrania armamento, en una primera etapa, de alcance de 300 km.

Alemania, como anticipé está reconvitiendo su capacidad, poco a poco. Tranquilamente.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*El Ejército ruso sufre múltiples motines por soldados rebeldes que se niegan a combatir en Ucrania.*

La inteligencia británica ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas verán un declive en la moral a medida que se enfrenten a motines de sus soldados.

La cuenta de Twitter del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha ido brindando actualizaciones periódicas sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra. El lunes, informó que las fuerzas rusas estaban sufriendo problemas importantes entre los oficiales, lo que afectaba a su efectividad en el combate.

«Con múltiples informes creíbles de motines localizados entre las fuerzas de Rusia en Ucrania, es probable que la falta de comandantes de pelotón y compañía experimentados y creíbles resulte en una mayor disminución de la moral y la disciplina», dice la publicación del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.

«Es probable que Rusia haya sufrido pérdidas devastadoras entre sus oficiales de rango medio y subalterno en el conflicto.



https://www.abc.es/internacional/abc...7_noticia.html


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ahhh , los caminos del Zar son inexcrutables
> Israel derroto a Siria en el Golan en 1973 . Pudo haber invadido y tomado Damasco derrocando a Hafez Al Asad y sin embargo , no lo hizo
> Rusia derroto y aplasto a los georgianos en Osetia y Abjacia, pero no tomo Tblisi
> La toma de Transnistria seria lo logico . Desembarcar al oeste de Odesa es tan peligroso como desembarcar al Este .
> ...



Rusia ya está en Transnistria y Rumanía no moverá un dedo.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Convoy ruso atacado en el Donbas por la artillería ucraniana de la 54° brigada mecanizada y el K2.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ejército ruso sufre múltiples motines por soldados rebeldes que se niegan a combatir en Ucrania.*
> 
> La inteligencia británica ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas verán un declive en la moral a medida que se enfrenten a motines de sus soldados.
> 
> ...



El gran problema que tienen es que apenas tienen suboficiales y y mandos intermedios a pie de tajo, casi todos son tropa poco cualificada y muchos generales .


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia ni siquiera ha utilizado 200 aviones de combate en toda la guerra. Sacan poco la aviación y esas cifras deben que bastante exageradas.



ya sabemos como se las gastan los ucras

aquí el famoso helicóptero ruso...digo ucraniano derribado en marzo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin diciendo que la culpa de todo la tenía Lenin por el reparto a Ucrania de territorio y ahora va y pone estatuas de Lenin.
> 
> Lo peor es que no me extraña nada.



Ucrania fue integrada como república socialista soviética en la URSS junto a Rusia, no separada. Los nacionalistas ucranianos detestan el periodo soviético, y de ahí que removieran las estatuas que ahora los prorrusos reponen cuando ganan terreno.

Lo curioso es que el primer estado ucraniano fue el creado por los alemanes en 1918 tras la paz de Brest Litovsk, pero la derrota germana en la Primera Guerra Mundial lo dejó expuesto ante los bolcheviques y los rusos blancos que lo destruyeron inmediatamente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Correos presenta el sello ‘España con Ucrania’


----------



## Disidentpeasant (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tampoco están muy en pie que digamos. Más de 30.000 muertos, lo que equivale a 120.000 heridos, amputados, discapacitados, etc. no creo que haya sido una buena elección de Putin para su gente.
> 
> Por eso, para terminar la labor de aniquilar a Rusia, está comenzando a ingresar a Ucrania armamento, en una primera etapa, de alcance de 300 km.
> 
> Alemania, como anticipé está reconvitiendo su capacidad, poco a poco. Tranquilamente.



Ni los ukro-nazis se inventan esas cifras de bajas rusas.

Sumado todo el armamento que llevan recibiendo, es entorno al 7-10% del armamento que tenía Ucrania al inicio de la guerra. 
No va a suponer una derrota rusa ni nada parecido. Los angloamericanos (y sus siervos)lo hacen para causar el máximo daño posible a Rusia, sin tener bajas propias, "sólo " usando carne de cañón ucraniana.
Para los anglos es un chollo. Dañan a su enemigo, sin pérdidas que justificar, debilitan a su siervo europeo, que estaba subiendo mucho y acercándose a Rusia en fructíferos intercambios comerciales, ganan $$$, pies las armas usabas no las regalan como los sucnors de los europeos, SE LAS TIENEN QUE PAGAR.
La cuestión es que pasará cuando la carne de cañón Ucraniana de cálidas se agote.
Reclutas forzosos sin ni la más mínima idea de temas militares no sirven de nada por mucho mrls o manpad que tengan.
¿carne de tontopolacos?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (2 Jun 2022)

The Kremlin Never Learns - PaulCraigRoberts.org


The Kremlin Never Learns Paul Craig Roberts The Kremlin's weak responses to provocations continue to encourage the West to bring Russia more, and more




www.paulcraigroberts.org







> The most obvious answer is that Washington has paid the Finish leaders to add to the pressure on the Kremlin by joining NATO. I have good reason to believe this. Years ago I was in the Pentagon in the office of a very high official being offered an important appointment. I used the opportunity to ask a question about something that had long puzzled me. How, I asked, does Washington manage to get foreign governments to support Washington’s interests at the expense of their own countries? “Money,” the high Pentagon official said. “You mean foreign aid,” I said. “No,” the official said, “we give the political leaders bags full of money. We own them. They report to us.”



Google Translate


> La respuesta más obvia es que Washington ha pagado a los líderes finlandeses para aumentar la presión sobre el Kremlin al unirse a la OTAN. Tengo buenas razones para creer esto. Hace años estuve en el Pentágono en la oficina de un funcionario muy alto y me ofrecieron un cargo importante. Aproveché la oportunidad para hacer una pregunta sobre algo que me había desconcertado durante mucho tiempo. ¿Cómo, pregunté, se las arregla Washington para que los gobiernos extranjeros apoyen los intereses de Washington a expensas de sus propios países? “Dinero”, dijo el alto funcionario del Pentágono. “Te refieres a la ayuda exterior”, dije. “No”, dijo el funcionario, “a los líderes políticos les damos bolsas llenas de dinero. Nosotros los poseemos. Ellos nos informan”.











Paul Craig Roberts - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










Pasta de Bretol 023A Bretol Paste - Pasta para untar billletes de dólares


En el minuto 07:50 https://www.mitele.es/programas-tv/horizonte/temporada-2/horizonte-temporada-programa-40_06541203/player/ ¿Qué cojones será eso? No sale nada en google. Lo que utilizó la Embajada de Estados Unidos en España para untar los billetes de 100 millones de dólares metidos en un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dabuti (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## dabuti (2 Jun 2022)

Si ABC dice esto......RENDICIÓN EN BREVE.









Las fuerzas rusas controlan un 20% del territorio de Ucrania, tres veces más que antes de la invasión


«Hoy, alrededor del 20% de nuestro territorio está controlado por los ocupantes, es decir, cerca de 125.000 km2», dijo el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, en un discurso ante el parlamento de Luxemburgo



www.abc.es


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

OJO. ESCALADA BRUTAL DE LOS SATANICOS ASESINOS.










EEUU planea vender a Ucrania drones de combate capaces de atacar Moscú


El Gobierno norteamericano ha decidido vender a Ucrania cuatro grandes drones de combate MQ-1C Gray Eagles, acercándonos un poco más al Gran Filtro de extinción que sería una guerra mundial




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde el comienzo de la guerra hay mucho niñato y aficionado a contar bajas de blindados rusos. De ahí el famoso blog o web con el listado ese de las supuestas bajas rusas archivadas con una o varias fotografías, aunque sean un amasijo de hierros carbonizados que sean indistinguibles. Y por supuesto esos listados no tienen en cuenta posibles reparaciones y la puesta de nuevo en el servicio de esos vehículos.
> 
> Conforme avanza el frente y se aseguran territorios existe una logística e infraestructura, con medios humanos y materiales, que avanza recuperando todos los vehículos dañados que son recuperables (propios y del enemigo). Y poniendolos de nuevo a disposición en el mismo campo de batalla o llevándolos a Rusia para una reparación mayor, en los casos en los que merezca la pena.
> 
> Existen múltiples averias que pueden sufrir estos vehículos por los que quedan inutilizables, y en medio del campo de batalla, las directrices son claras: abandonar el vehículo a la primera de cambio. Es como si tu coche pincha una rueda. Queda completamente inutilizable para circular por carretera pero la avería en sí es irrisoria. Los tanques por ejemplo se le descolocan las cadenas de orugas con facilidad, y reparar eso conlleva de primeras la necesidad de una grua, lo que conlleva que en el campo de batalla la única solución sea abandonar el blindado y ya se recuperará luego a su debido momento.



Los que se han hartado de recuperar tanques averiados son las de la brigada tractorista ucraniana. Han recuperado más de los que le han destruído los rusos.


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tampoco están muy en pie que digamos. Más de 30.000 muertos, lo que equivale a 120.000 heridos, amputados, discapacitados, etc. no creo que haya sido una buena elección de Putin para su gente.
> 
> Por eso, para terminar la labor de aniquilar a Rusia, está comenzando a ingresar a Ucrania armamento, en una primera etapa, de alcance de 300 km.
> 
> Alemania, como anticipé está reconvitiendo su capacidad, poco a poco. Tranquilamente.



No es problema. Putin los resucita:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Jun 2022)

Los T-64 son tanques ucranianos. 

En todo caso sería un T-64 capturado por los rusos. O que el el autor del mensaje se ha confundido y es un tanque ucraniano destruido por los rusos.


----------



## Harman (2 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso ha lanzado cuatro ataques con misiles contra un bastión nazi ucraniano en la localidad de Krasnopolye, en la región de Sumy, durante la noche

El Mando Operativo Norte del ejército ucraniano afirma que los ataques fueron realizados por un caza Su-30SM.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Рядовой на проводе: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Snowball (2 Jun 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Los T-64 son tanques ucranianos.
> 
> En todo caso sería un T-64 capturado por los rusos. O que el el autor del mensaje se ha confundido y es un tanque ucraniano destruido por los rusos.



Vaya fakes se tragan los "cositas"


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jun 2022)

Tipico cobarde


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ucranianos "destruyeron los tanques rusos" del pasado.
> 
> Los principales medios de comunicación de Kiev mostraron imágenes de un UAV de las AFU Bayraktar-TB2 que supuestamente destruyó dos tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



La guerra de Karabaj dio una fama inmerecida a los drones turcos, son la version de paco de bazar otomano, no son Predators, los rusos los tiran al suelo con suma facilidad.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*La UE ve oportunidades navales y en personal al sumarse Dinamarca a su política de Defensa.*
La Unión Europea (UE) ha considerado este jueves "histórica" la decisión de Dinamarca de integrarse en la Política de Defensa comunitaria* tras mantenerse 30 años fuera de ella por expreso deseo,* y ve nuevas oportunidades especialmente en el ámbito naval y en la aportación de personal a las misiones.

"Es un momento histórico. El pueblo danés ha hablado a favor de abolir la cláusula de exclusión de hace 30 años de la Política de Seguridad y Defensa de la UE", indican fuentes comunitarias, que consideran que es "más imperativo que nunca reforzar nuestras capacidades de defensa y de actuar".

*Fue la primera vez que Dinamarca elimina una de las cuatro excepciones que mantiene a la política común de la UE desde 1993*, después de dos consultas anteriores fallidas. Copenhague continúa rechazando el euro y determinadas provisiones de la política de Justicia e Interior de la UE.


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> El caso es que mi idea es tenerlos traducidos para el próximo martes 7 de Junio, y subirlos también en Burbuja (inicialmente eran sólo para la página donde suelo traducir), pero mi duda no se aclara en las reglas del foro, ya que *no sé si se pueden poner enlaces externos para los subs o para el ripeo que también subiré en algún sitio tipo Mega*.
> Abriría hilo en el subforo de "III Guerra Mundial", y sería mi primer hilo en el foro, ya que soy más de leer que de postear, y mucho menos de abrir hilos.




No creo que tengas problemas y, en el peor de los casos, los colocas dentro de un SPOILER.



Spoiler



¿Sabes usar la etiqueta de Spoilers?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Equipo bastardo putesco que entra en 404, equipo que es destruido:


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Yo creo que son muy remotas las posibilidades de que esta vez las cosas lleguen tan lejos o se desmadren tanto como en la IIGM. Pero si llegara esta vez, USA no va a salirse de rositas, porque esta vez sí que habrá sido el primero y principal instigador del conflicto.



¿ remotas ?

¿ quién será el vencedor entonces ?

¿ concibes la rendición de Rusia antes de que China intervenga ?

Hay una posibilidad que nadie tiene en cuenta y a la que he hecho alusión en otras ocasiones :

Que los jefes de Biden sean los mismos que Putin y Xi Jinping y que esto sea una pinza contra Europa ( Ucrania es Europa )

La trampa es hacer creer que son " Estados Unidos " como si fuese una abstracción.
* Quien manda en el ejército más poderoso del mundo actualmente es alguien diferente a si no hubiesen dado el golpe de estado a Trump.*

Dicho de otra manera : Las decisiones geoestratégicas de Estados Unidos serían diferentes si Trump fuese presidente .

Por las mismas sigo insistiendo en que lo fácil habría sido poner un presidente títere de Rusia en Ucrania en vez de montar todo este cristo.
Convencer a la población de Ucrania de que tenían que volver a unirse con Rusia para defenderse de los enemigos extranjeros habría sido mucho más fácil que convencerlos de que había que vacunarse y llevar mascarilla.

LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL FUE UN ATAQUE DE INGLATERRA/ ESTADOS UNIDOS / RUSIA Y CHINA contra Europa .

Por lo tanto puede estar repitiéndose la misma jugada. A pesar de tantas farsas que nos han hecho creer de la llamada segunda guerra mundial ...
en Pearl Harbor sólo hundieron 3 barcos . Los demás fueron reparados fácilmente.
Japón se adelantó pues sabían con certeza que estaban preparando atacarles.

En cualquier caso el casus belli quedó corto ante la desproporción de la respuesta americana asesinando a millones de Japoneses y devastando toda la nación. Además de expulsarlos de todos los países con los que habían contactado.

Japón pretendía formar ESTADOS UNIDOS DE ASIA. con la colaboración del emperador de China.







__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> edit: aircraft es definicion de aeronave en general, pero que otro tipo de avión se implicaría en batalla




Aquí tienes:


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Moldavia aprueba la prohibición definitiva de los noticieros rusos de televisión.*
El Parlamento de Moldavia ha reafirmado este jueves la prohibición definitiva de los noticieros rusos en el país, vigente desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania. La ofensiva de Moscú el 24 de febrero reavivó la tensión en *Moldavia, que aspira a ser miembro de la Unión Europea (UE) y que cuenta con una región separatista, Transnistria, apoyada por Rusia*.

La transmisión de informativos rusos se prohibió después de la ofensiva en Ucrania, pero ahora *el Parlamento ha aprobado la legislación para regularizarla*. Los canales de televisión moldavos solo podrán difundir programas de entretenimiento rusos. Además, la nueva legislación impondrá multas y otros castigos a quien difunda desinformación.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Jun 2022)

que hablen con zelejki y los manden a ucrania, al fondo a la derecha hay sitio.


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tampoco están muy en pie que digamos. *Más de 30.000 muertos, lo que equivale a 120.000 heridos, amputados, discapacitados, etc.* no creo que haya sido una buena elección de Putin para su gente.




Lo cual te tendría que dar algún indicio de que *ni hay 30.000 muertos, ni hay 120.000 heridos rusos*  

De lo contrario, las carpas de los hospitales militares se verían desde la Luna y tendrías miles de fotos de los satélites norteamericanos o europeos (120.000 heridos en hospitales militares equivalen a un ciudad mediana) !!


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

¿ no se dan cuenta que es imposible que pierda Rusia ? 


¿ De verdad alguien lo imagina ? 

¿ qué pasaría después ? Estados Unidos invadiría Rusia y tomaría el control del gobierno como hizo con Japón ?

Rusia no es un país indefenso como puede ser Libia o Irak. Nunca permitirían ser destruidos antes de utilizar su arsenal nuclear. 

¿ imaginan un nuevo telón de acero ? ¿ qué Putin sea detenido y fusilado por crímenes de guerra ?

realmente no sé que escenario imaginan para después de la guerra !


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*El secretario general de la OTAN pronostica una larga guerra "de desgaste" en Ucrania.*
Occidente tiene que prepararse para una larga guerra de desgaste en Ucrania, ha advertido esta tarde el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, tras conversar con el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, en la Casa Blanca .

*"Debemos prepararnos para el largo plazo"*, ha dicho a los periodistas el secretario general. *"Porque lo que vemos es que esta guerra se ha convertido ahora en una guerra de desgaste".*


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Según los ucranianos han derribado más de 200 aviones de combate/cazas rusos
> investigando, la fuerza aérea rusa tiene 1000 aviones de combate y cazas aproximadamente, tambien mucho drone perdido
> 
> si fuera verdad esta cifra (que no creo) no es moco de pavo el daño a esta fuerza rusa
> ...



La fuerza aérea rusa tiene unos 1300 cazas y bombarderos.
Esa cifra de 200 derribados por los ukris no se la creen ni ellos.

Como mucho unos 50 y ya exagero..


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jun 2022)

Y los de la Sexta de Qatar queriendo matar al Monje:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Moldavia aprueba la prohibición definitiva de los noticieros rusos de televisión.*
> El Parlamento de Moldavia ha reafirmado este jueves la prohibición definitiva de los noticieros rusos en el país, vigente desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania. La ofensiva de Moscú el 24 de febrero reavivó la tensión en *Moldavia, que aspira a ser miembro de la Unión Europea (UE) y que cuenta con una región separatista, Transnistria, apoyada por Rusia*.
> 
> La transmisión de informativos rusos se prohibió después de la ofensiva en Ucrania, pero ahora *el Parlamento ha aprobado la legislación para regularizarla*. Los canales de televisión moldavos solo podrán difundir programas de entretenimiento rusos. Además, la nueva legislación impondrá multas y otros castigos a quien difunda desinformación.



No entiendo como alguien puede leer esto y no cagarse en todo.
Os tratan como niños.
Que digo como niños, como mascotas. Os ponen horario para salir, la cartillita de vacunacion, os prohiben ver la televisión, el bozal...
Y algunos como tu aplaudiendo 
Os adoro.
Gracias a gente inútil como vosotros, algunos podemos pegarnos la buena vida.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La fuerza aérea rusa tiene unos 1300 cazas y bombarderos.
> Esa cifra de 200 derribados por los ukris no se la creen ni ellos.
> 
> Como mucho unos 50 y ya exagero..



5 como mucho.
Derribar un avión de 30 millones no sucede todos los días. Lo hubiésemos visto hasta en la sopa.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Mercenario de Ucrania a dormir en las calles de Madriz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que algun caritativo conforero publique el articulo catalino, a priori parece interesante !!!.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Seria un error estrategico del Zar no aprovechar la coyuntura para extender las fronteras 1000 kms al oeste
> Desde Kaliningrado se " vigilaria " a Polonia y desde Tiraspol " se vigilaria a Rumania . Los chicos malos de la OTAN en el Este de Europa



Esos 1.000 kms. entiendo que incluirían toda Ucrania hasta la frontera polaca....desde luego coincido en que la ocupación militar TOTAL (independientemente del status jurídico posterior de cada territorio) sería la única garantía efectiva de desmilitarización y neutralidad de Ucrania, que son dos de los objetivos de la operación.

Lo que tambien es evidente es que con cualquier cosa parecida al gobierno ucraniano actual Rusia no tendría las garantías que busca y yo creo que no las tendría ni siquiera con ningún "gobierno títere" si no les vigilan "muy de cerca"....en el país que ha incumplido los acuerdos de Minsk no hay nadie fiable y cualquier acuerdo sin garantías EFECTIVAS supondría la continuación de la guerra.

Gonzalo Lira en un vídeo habla de que a Rusia le podría interesar que Polonia se haga cargo de la parte del oeste de Ucrania que tuvo entre 1921-1939 (tratado de Vilna) porque acabarían con problemas de orden público, terrorismo o incluso una rebelión, es decir, sería como una trampa o un regalo envenenado por parte de Rusia...yo la verdad es que no lo veo (y supongo que los rusos tampoco) porque el territorio en cuestión es bastante extenso y si se mete Polonia ni estará desmilitarizado ni será neutral y las fronteras estarían 200 kms. mas al este que las de la URSS..

El territorio "pseudo-polaco" son cinco oblasts; Volynia (Lutsk) , Rivne, Ternópil, Ivano-Frankisk y Leópolis, que se corresponderían con las fronteras de 1921, quedarían excluídos Transkarpatia (entonces parte de Checoslovaquia) y el oblast de Chernovitsi.


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La fuerza aérea rusa tiene unos 1300 cazas y bombarderos.
> *Esa cifra de 200 derribados por los ukris no se la creen ni ellos.*
> 
> Como mucho unos 50 y ya exagero..



Qué coño ... en tres meses han sacao 10 ó 12 videos de aviones derribados. Algunos propios .... Así que igual no llega ni a media docena ....

Ya sabes que esta gente cosa que rompen, video que suben .....


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El secretario general de la OTAN pronostica una larga guerra "de desgaste" en Ucrania.*
> Occidente tiene que prepararse para una larga guerra de desgaste en Ucrania, ha advertido esta tarde el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, tras conversar con el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, en la Casa Blanca .
> 
> *"Debemos prepararnos para el largo plazo"*, ha dicho a los periodistas el secretario general. *"Porque lo que vemos es que esta guerra se ha convertido ahora en una guerra de desgaste".*



vale. Muy bien ! 

todos desgastados ... 

las mafias supranacionales que se dedican a saquear los países vendiendo armamento se han hecho de oro con la guerra de desgaste igual que sus socios las farmacéuticas con el coronavirus. 

¿ qué escenario se presenta para después de la guerra ? 

¿ Rusia, China, Irán y todos su aliados, completamente devastados sometidos por Estados Unidos y Europa ? 

¿ de verdad ? 

Suponiendo que las medidas de la OTAN causen la inimaginable retirada de Rusia :

¿ quedaría todo como si nada ? ¿ no tendrían que pagar los daños ocasionados en un país soberano como es Ucrania y ser juzgados por crímenes de guerra ? 

¿ Putin volvería a ser miembro fundamental del foro de Davos y todos los organismos que dirigen el mundo ?


----------



## Cga (2 Jun 2022)

Tras el acuerdo de sanciones de la UE al petróleo ruso, acabo de oír que Biden ha dicho que está valorando comprar petróleo a Rusia, ahora que está al descuento por el cierre de otros mercados.
Será esto verdad?
Es que no puedo creer la jugada.
Europa es un lupanar.
En su dia, la UE levantó las sanciones sobre Irán, pero USa las mantuvo. Pues bien, me contaron que mientras los europeos no se atreven a mover nada alli por miedo a las sanciones usanas, son empresas americanas las que te encuentras por alli haciendo bussines. No lo había creido, pero quizás es cierto....
Vaya panda de burócratas inútiles, cobardes, vendidos, niñatos!


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aquí tienes:



no, los drones los cuentan aparte
algún ilyushin deben haber derribado


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

Stegox dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene la existencia de Moldavia? Yo creo que lo lógico y normal para tener las fronteras ordenadas sería precisamente que el grueso del país pasara a manos de Rumanía y que la zona al norte del Dniéster, o sea Transnitria, pasara a manos de Rusia o bien a manos de una Ucrania satélite de Rusia.
> 
> Es un caso que me recuerda al de Bélgica, pero aquí la partición aun es más evidente, no existe el problema de Bruselas (quién se la queda) y hay un río que marca claramente la división.



Si la campaña del Donbass esta siendo sangrienta y lenta, los combates en la curva del rio Dniester, donde hay grandes ciudades y la zona norte de la ciudad de Odessa es donde se gastara mas polvora y se derramara mas sangre, hay los ukros y los otanicos lo daran todo...


----------



## Nico (2 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Equipo bastardo putesco que entra en 404, equipo que es destruido:




Qué raro que el estimado camarada @Disturbed nunca encuentre estos Tweets para agregar entre sus "cositas"


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> OJO. ESCALADA BRUTAL DE LOS SATANICOS ASESINOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los pilotaran desde oclajoma y se los "venderan" a los ucranianos por 1 eur la unidad.


----------



## mazuste (2 Jun 2022)

Lo último de Escobar:
*HEGEL JUEGA 'CROSSROADS'*
_*
DIALÉCTICA DEL ROCK'N ROLL - en un minuto.

El criminal de guerra Henry Kissinger provocó una tormenta - a propósito - su rumor
en Davos sobre Ucrania. Todos los comentaristas occidentales se lo creyeron.

Ese fue Kissinger -siempre el confiable activo de los Rothschild- una vez más, 
yendo por su única jugada: Divide y vencerás.

Lo que realmente importa para los que controlan el juego es la Agenda 2030.
Austeridad dura mezclada con control social duro de las masas empobrecidas. 
Moneda Digital del Banco Central. Crédito social con esteroides. El Panóptico 2.0.

La transición perfecta Covid-19 a la guerra en Ucrania - completa con el colapso
del comercio mundial, la ruptura de las líneas de suministro, la escasez de alimentos 
/ energía - todo está diseñado. Un medio para un fin -el Gran Restablecimiento- 
(ahora recalificado en Davos como "La Gran Narrativa").

A Kissinger le preocupa que la guerra se vuelva inmanejable (ya lo es: y los rusos 
se asegurarán de que siga así para el Occidente colectivo). Tal y como está la guerra 
es la única "estrategia" que tiene el tinglado de la "Narrativa".

Mientras tanto, se avecina un espectro: el tsunami multimillonario de los derivados, *_
*a punto de quedar totalmente fuera de control.*
t.me/c/1394010098/3774


----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> No tengo costumbre tirar porqueria a los ojos,........ solo su ultimo directo lo dice todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí tenéis al cabeza de pez


Y encima le podéis dar las gracias a los que viváis en Madrid


----------



## Haliwei (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tampoco están muy en pie que digamos. Más de 30.000 muertos, lo que equivale a 120.000 heridos, amputados, discapacitados, etc. no creo que haya sido una buena elección de Putin para su gente.
> 
> Por eso, para terminar la labor de aniquilar a Rusia, está comenzando a ingresar a Ucrania armamento, en una primera etapa, de alcance de 300 km.
> 
> Alemania, como anticipé está reconvitiendo su capacidad, poco a poco. Tranquilamente.



La escalada es inevitable. Realmente se ha ido escalando poco a poco. Russia intervino en ukraina con bombas tontas y más aparato convencional. La cosa se fué calentando con los bayaktar ukro y russia se fué adaptando en materia tecnológica al uso. Todos los bandos tienen potencial tecnológico para ello mal nos pese, no es ukraina vs Rusia aunque os lo quieran pintar así. El aparato de inteligencia occidental está funcionando des de antes de la ocupación. 

Igualmente no por tener más tecnología vas a tener éxito (mira conflictos en oriente miedo), aunque un buen uso ayuda en las pequeñas victorias más locales. 

Está el avispero calentito. Des de Francia hasta Polonia mucha presencia otan, fuente de primera mano. Veremos la escalada hasta dónde va...


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Japón se adelantó pues sabían con certeza que estaban preparando atacarles.



A los japoneses los usanos les habian impuesto un embargo de petroleo y materias primas a nivel mundial, antes de diciembre de 1941...

PD- Los anglocabrones repiten la misma historia una y otra vez.


----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _el 20% del territorio ucraniano está ahora bajo el control de Rusia, con Donbas “casi completamente destruido”, dijo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a la Cámara de Diputados de Luxemburgo.
> _
> 
> 
> Qué mal me cae el lamefalos Jim Sciutto, por cierto. No sé por qué lo sigo.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ayer decia un otanico que llegaban 500km...parece que han encogido. 

Los ucranianos tenian docenas y docenas de Smerch que llegan bastante más y son muy precisos. ¿ que ha sido de ellos ? Pues lqa mayoria desturidos por los rusos. Que manden unos pocos de estos no cambiara nada, solo más destrucción. Pero es un tanteo a la paciencia biblica de Putin. Si no hace nada serio , pues iran metiendo otras cosas. Que no van a evitar que los rusos lleguen hasta donde se lo propongan, pero que alargaran la agonia.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

A ver si es verdad y un cáncer galopante se lo lleva por delante rápido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A los japoneses los usanos les habian impuesto un embargo de petroleo y materias primas a nivel mundial, antes de diciembre de 1941...
> 
> PD- Los anglocabrones repiten la misma historia una y otra vez.



Esto tiene muy mala pinta. 

Es posible que la farsa del coronavirus tenga su encaje en un ensayo para lo que vendrá.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Como la vida misma:


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077545
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077546
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077547
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077548


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hombre es que lo de la guerra de invierno es un mito de la rusofobia y la propaganda anticomunista. Finlandia no ganó ninguna guerra y por supuesto perdió territorio. Que la URSS sufrió muchas pérdidas y se vio sorprendida por un enemigo teóricamente inferior, cierto. De ahí a que Finlandia ganara va un cacho.
> Como la guerra de Crimea, otro mito rusofobo de la factoria anglo, con la celebre carga de la brigada ligera a la cabeza.



*Ganas la guerra pero pierdes territorio propio*, quien se crea estas majaderías es de tener pocas luces.
Pero viendo como la población se cree a pies juntillas todo lo acontecido desde finales de 2019 en adelante, reafirma mi exposición de la poca/nula lucidez de la población en general.


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 Jun 2022)

* Zelenski dice que cada día mueren entre 60 y 100 soldados
ucranianos.
* Turquía e Italia se ofrecen para desminar el Mar Negro.
* La UE aprueba el sexto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.
* Rusia vende a China 86.000 barriles de crudo más cada día.
* India incremente la compra de petroleo ruso en un 40%
* Cien días de guerra y siguen intactos 22.000 Km de vía férrea.
* La UE elimina al líder de la Iglesia ortodoxa, el patriarca Kirill, de la
lista de sanciones para calmar a Hungría.
* El alcalde de Mariupol dice que los rusos están fusilando a muchos 
funcionarios ucranianos.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que manden unos pocos de estos no cambiara nada, solo más destrucción.



En 1942 los nazis sacaron el Tiger

Una maravilla con un cañón del 88 que en aquellos tiempos era lo más y un blindaje frontal de 100 mm 

Podía destruir un T-34 a más de 1600 mts mientras que el T-34 tenía que acercarse a 500 para dispararle por el lateral ya que el frontal era impenetrable (para la versión con cañón de 76 mm)

¿Cambió algo el curso de la guerra en el frente oriental? NO

¿Porqué?

Pq los alemanes nunca fueron capaces de tener más de 300 Tigers operativos en todo el frente 

Corolario de la historia :

Puedes tener un arma todo lo cojonuda que quieras que si no la tienes en grandes cantidades solo será una anécdota y no cambiará el curso de la guerra

10-20-30-40 ó 100 de lo que sea no cambian nada

Como decía Nelson (el almirante) : "Solo el número aniquila"


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Roskomnadzor ha empezado a bloquear servicios VPN populares.

Hoy, los usuarios rusos han empezado a tener problemas para conectarse a Proton VPN y NordVPN. Roskomnadzor dijo que los servicios se reconocen como una amenaza y serán bloqueados.


Es que queridos rusos, es por vuestro bien.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Jun 2022)

SOS de ucranianas: “Se acaba el dinero”


Decenas de refugiadas en Vigo necesitan encontrar urgentemente un trabajo en hostelería, en la limpieza o cuidando mayores: “Tenemos para aguantar solo un mes”




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Zepequenhô (2 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077794



¿Este es el argentino judío que escribe aquí apoyando a los nazis?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

Si fue posible la llamada segunda guerra mundial con ¡ 70 MILLONES DE ASESINATOS !!!! y la parte del mundo más civilizada completamente devastada ...

Si fue posible arrasar Indochina ( Vietnam- Corea ...) con millones de asesinatos ! y las guerras posteriores ..

Nada impide que no sea una escalada. De hecho una vez que se empieza sólo se acaba cuando el enemigo es derrotado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Este es el argentino judío que escribe aquí apoyando a los nazis?



judio? no, es un hooligan sionazi y vive en ese pais


----------



## Saturnin (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El alcalde de Mariupol denuncia que los rusos están "encarcelando y fusilando" a voluntarios y funcionarios de la ciudad.*
> El Ayuntamiento de Mariupol ha denunciado a través de su canal de Telegram que en la ciudad los rusos están "encarcelando y fusilando" a voluntarios y funcionarios ucranianos. El alcalde de Mariupol, Vadym Boychenko, asegura que "todos ellos se negaron a cooperar con los colaboradores y las autoridades de ocupación". Los afectados son personas que entre marzo y abril ayudaron a evacuar a los residentes de Mariupol que querían salir de la ciudad e intentaron llevar comida y agua a la urbe bloqueada.



*Mentira de la propaganda otánica-kelenskiana*


----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Parlamento moldavo prohibió los programas informativos rusos en su territorio. Un paso más hacia un futuro conflicto militar en el territorio de Moldavia y Transdniestria, que se está construyendo a un ritmo acelerado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guerra en Ucrania XVII *Maia Sandu mensaje mío 30 abril 2022*
Guerra en Ucrania XVII *Natalia Gavrilița mensaje mío 18 mayo 2022*


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Stoltenberg prevé que la guerra "larga" en Ucrania sólo acabará en una mesa de negociación.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha afirmado este jueves que la "larga guerra de desgaste" en Ucrania que sólo puede acabar en una mesa de negociación. En declaraciones en la Casa Blanca tras reunirse con el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden,* Stoltenberg señaló que depende sólo de Ucrania decidir si cede territorios* si llega el momento de negociar, y que la obligación de la OTAN es ayudar a ese país a defender su soberanía.

El máximo responsable de la OTAN ha reconocido que Ucrania está pagando un "alto precio" por defender su país pero Rusia también está acusando "elevadas pérdidas". Y ante las preguntas de la prensa no ha querido especular sobre las cesiones que pueda tener que hacer Ucrania ante Rusia si llega el momento de negociar. "*Depende de ellos tomar esas duras decisiones, nuestra obligación es apoyarlos. No depende de nosotros decidir lo que Ucrania debe aceptar o no. Nosotros debemos ayudarles"*, ha recalcado.


----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se estima que la población nativa de norteamericana en el *año 1776 era de unos 12 millones *
> 
> Un par de indios...



4 indios son unos 12 millones, vaya nivel, los más hinteligentes y audaces del planeta.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Guerra en Ucrania XVII *Maia Sandu mensaje mío 30 abril 2022*
> Guerra en Ucrania XVII *Natalia Gavrilița mensaje mío 18 mayo 2022*



Las tías esas son dos "stay-behind" de manual. Formadas por los EEUU, listas para actuar en favor de los intereses anglos una vez alcancen el poder, como está sucediendo. Pasándose por el forro los intereses de Moldavia, que no son precisamente el romper con su principal mercado y proveedor energético. Si por el camino Moldavia hace catacrock... bueno, es parte del plan, ellas pueden irse a vivir al otro lado del charco.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Roskomnadzor ha empezado a bloquear servicios VPN populares.
> 
> Hoy, los usuarios rusos han empezado a tener problemas para conectarse a Proton VPN y NordVPN. Roskomnadzor dijo que los servicios se reconocen como una amenaza y serán bloqueados.
> 
> ...



Y yo no puedo entrar a RT, es por mi bien supongo.

En fin, preocupate por las libertades de aquí primero. Pero es retorico a la gente como tu las "libertades" le importan una mierda.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 4 indios son unos 12 millones, vaya nivel, los más hinteligentes y audaces del planeta.



Encima la cucaracha de Borrell blanqueando lo que fue un genocidio en toda regla. Cómo se nota para quién trabaja...


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*¿Cómo afectará el sistema de misiles Himars que EEUU envía a Ucrania al desarrollo de la guerra?*
El Pentágono proporcionará a Kiev camiones equipados con *una batería capaz de lanzar seis misiles con un alcance máximo de 70/80 kilómetros*. El análisis de lo que pueden aportar a la defensa de Ucrania, en *esta información** de Giusseppe Sarcina, del Corriere della Sera.*









¿Qué es el sistema de misiles Himars que EEUU enviará a Ucrania y cómo afectará al desarrollo de la guerra?


En declaraciones al New York Times, Joe Biden ha aclarado la confusión que surgió tras el anuncio del envío de nuevo armamento a Ucrania: "Enviaremos sistemas de misiles...




www.elmundo.es






delhierro dijo:


> Y yo no puedo entrar a RT, es por mi bien supongo.
> 
> En fin, preocupate por las libertades de aquí primero. Pero es retorico a la *gente como tu las "libertades" le importan una mierda.*



Con toda segutidad mas que a ti......que te lanzas y metes la pata hasta el corvejon joio...


----------



## arriondas (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *¿Cómo afectará el sistema de misiles Himars que EEUU envía a Ucrania al desarrollo de la guerra?*
> El Pentágono proporcionará a Kiev camiones equipados con *una batería capaz de lanzar seis misiles con un alcance máximo de 70/80 kilómetros*. El análisis de lo que pueden aportar a la defensa de Ucrania, en *esta información** de Giusseppe Sarcina, del Corriere della Sera.*
> 
> 
> ...



¿Acaso crees que eres libre?


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Acaso crees que eres libre?



Con este puto gobierno,cada vez menos....pero era la respuesta para delhierro.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 4 indios son unos 12 millones, vaya nivel, los más hinteligentes y audaces del planeta.



Y no solo eso, es que 1/3 del país fue robado a México, es quizá la mayor amputación territorial que se le practica a un pais en tiempos relativamente recientes.


----------



## niraj (2 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El Saker comienza a estar cansado, preocupado por tanta destrucción...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de los miles de millones y esfuerzo gastado en empujar a Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania, no creo que a USA le preocupe mucho si la linea divisoria final pasa 10 más al este o al oeste, si Rusia toma o no toma Odesa.... de hecho no creo que realmente les importe ni 1 dólar lo que le pase a Ucrania.

Que objetivo puede tener entonces USA?. Pues ya lo dijo Biden los primeros días: "*deseamos un cambio de régimen en Rusia*". 
Y como premio gordo, dividir en pedacitos Rusia, como ya pasó con la URSS

Y como piensan lograrlo? En USA presumen que Afganistán fue una trampa que tendieron a la Unión Soviética, y parece que quieren repetir el patrón.

Para ello deben buscar el descontento y el cansancio de la sociedad de la siguiente forma:

En primer lugar, alargar el conflicto lo máximo posible.... el secretario de defensa de USA Lloyd Austin, declaró que esperaban poder alargar la guerra a unos 10 años

En segundo lugar, provocar el máximo número de muertos con la esperanza de que Rusia tenga que enviar reclutas, provocando el rechazo de la sociedad. Por tanto, enviarán todo el armamento que sea necesario.

En tercer lugar, buscar el colapso económico esperando que entre el bloqueo económico (mal llamado sanciones) más los gastos de la guerra, haga caer gravemente la economía rusa.

Mi impresión es que con esas medidas esperaban crear un levantamiento relámpago de la sociedad en Rusia, y no han podido lograrlo.
Así que lo más probable es que ahora intenten mantener la presión y alargarlo lo más posible a ver si suena la flauta...

Veremos como avanza...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Después de los miles de millones y esfuerzo gastado en empujar a Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania, no creo que a USA le preocupe mucho si la linea divisoria final pasa 10 más al este o al oeste, si Rusia toma o no toma Odesa.... de hecho no creo que realmente les importe ni 1 dólar lo que le pase a Ucrania.
> 
> Que objetivo puede tener entonces USA?. Pues ya lo dijo Biden los primeros días: "*deseamos un cambio de régimen en Rusia*".
> Y como premio gordo, dividir en pedacitos Rusia, como ya pasó con la URSS
> ...




Una de dos :

- O lo de Afganistán es una farsa 

- o lo de Ucrania es una farsa.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Después de los miles de millones y esfuerzo gastado en empujar a Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania, no creo que a USA le preocupe mucho si la linea divisoria final pasa 10 más al este o al oeste, si Rusia toma o no toma Odesa.... de hecho no creo que realmente les importe ni 1 dólar lo que le pase a Ucrania.
> 
> Que objetivo puede tener entonces USA?. Pues ya lo dijo Biden los primeros días: "*deseamos un cambio de régimen en Rusia*".
> Y como premio gordo, dividir en pedacitos Rusia, como ya pasó con la URSS
> ...



No será precisamente en Rusia donde acaben estallando levantamientos relampago, sin que tenga que alargarse tanto la guerra.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*La batería antiaérea que España desplegará en Letonia estará desplegada en quince días.*
*La batería antiaérea Nasams con la que España reforzará su operativo en Letonia estará desplegada en el país báltico en apenas quince días. *Así lo ha confirmado el jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, almirante general Teodoro López Calderón. El envío de esta batería forma parte de *las medidas de la OTAN para reforzar la disuasión*, tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. El sistema está preparado ya para el despliegue, explicó el Jemad, si bien todavía no está acondicionado el espacio donde operará en una base aérea letona.

Un equipo de reconocimiento del Ejército de Tierra ha inspeccionado las instalaciones hace unos días y está de vuelta a España, comentó el almirante. *La próxima semana viajará otro equipo a modo de 'avanzadilla' para los preparativos previos al despliegue.* "Cuando den el visto bueno final desplegaremos la batería", concluyó.


----------



## kelden (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y un cáncer galopante se lo lleva por delante rápido.



Es inmortal


----------



## Roedr (2 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Encima la cucaracha de Borrell blanqueando lo que fue un genocidio en toda regla. Cómo se nota para quién trabaja...



Exacto, eso es lo que hay de fondo.


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> SOS de ucranianas: “Se acaba el dinero”
> 
> 
> Decenas de refugiadas en Vigo necesitan encontrar urgentemente un trabajo en hostelería, en la limpieza o cuidando mayores: “Tenemos para aguantar solo un mes”
> ...



Que se vayan a Rota a chupar penes de sus amos yankees


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Después de los miles de millones y esfuerzo gastado en empujar a Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania, no creo que a USA le preocupe mucho si la linea divisoria final pasa 10 más al este o al oeste, si Rusia toma o no toma Odesa.... de hecho no creo que realmente les importe ni 1 dólar lo que le pase a Ucrania.
> 
> Que objetivo puede tener entonces USA?. Pues ya lo dijo Biden los primeros días: "*deseamos un cambio de régimen en Rusia*".
> Y como premio gordo, dividir en pedacitos Rusia, como ya pasó con la URSS
> ...



Pero tu razonamiento tiene un fallo

Afghanistan era una guerra de guerrillas en lugares montañosos en los que los follacabras con Ak-47, RPG-7 y algún stinger podían andar tocando los huevos a los soviéticos

Esta es una guerra tradicional, con sus frentes, sus tanques, sus cañones, etc ...

Para que los ucranianos resistan tienes que pasarles tanques, cañones, vehículos de combate de infantería, helicópteros, lanzamisiles, etc a cascaporro para sustituir lo que les van destrozando los rusos y esas armas valen un huevo

USA ha tenido que poner 40.000 millones de $ para armas y ya veremos cuanto les duran ... a ese ritmo a ver cuanto le cuesta la "guerrita" a USA solo en armamento si dura años

Y no vale contestar que se lo cobrarán trincando los recursos naturales de Ucrania que a ver quien se a explotar nada con los pepinos volando y las 25 millones de toneladas de trigo esas famosas son solo unos 10 - 11 mil millones de $ y cuando acabe la guerra ya veremos quien se queda con que

Aparte está lo del encarecimiento del petróleo que beneficia a Rusia y perjudica a USA (importador neto de petróleo)

Osea si la guerra dura mucho a ver quien sale transquilado ... (aparte de Ucrania claro)


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y no solo eso, es que 1/3 del país fue robado a México, es quizá la mayor amputación territorial que se le practica a un pais en tiempos relativamente recientes.



En robo se lleva la palma Hungria que fue despojada de un 70% de su territorio tras el tratado de Trianon en 1920.









Tratado de Trianón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Scholz asegura que Alemania no está "desprevenida" ante el reto energético.*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, aseguró este jueves que el "reto" de independizarse de la energía rusa -con motivo de la guerra de Ucrania- y de los combustibles fósiles en general no ha tomado a Alemania "desprevenida".

Tras una reunión con los jefes de gobierno regionales en la que se trató entre otros el tema de la seguridad del suministro, el canciller subrayó que todos estuvieron de acuerdo en la necesidad de reforzar la infraestructura e impulsar las energías renovables.

Para alcanzar este propósito es necesario un "cierre de filas", destacó Scholz en una rueda de prensa al término del encuentro, en la que hizo referencia especial a la situación de las refinerías de Schwedt y Leuna, que abastecen al este de Alemania y reciben a día de hoy petróleo ruso.

"Harán falta otras vías de transporte si queremos que sigan funcionando," indicó el canciller, quien afirmó que en el caso de Schwedt ya existen "ideas concretas" sobre el modo de sustituir el crudo ruso que llega por el oleoducto Druzhba.


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

t.me/Eurekapress/3574


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La batería antiaérea que España desplegará en Letonia estará desplegada en quince días.*
> *La batería antiaérea Nasams con la que España reforzará su operativo en Letonia estará desplegada en el país báltico en apenas quince días. *Así lo ha confirmado el jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, almirante general Teodoro López Calderón. El envío de esta batería forma parte de *las medidas de la OTAN para reforzar la disuasión*, tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. El sistema está preparado ya para el despliegue, explicó el Jemad, si bien todavía no está acondicionado el espacio donde operará en una base aérea letona.
> 
> Un equipo de reconocimiento del Ejército de Tierra ha inspeccionado las instalaciones hace unos días y está de vuelta a España, comentó el almirante. *La próxima semana viajará otro equipo a modo de 'avanzadilla' para los preparativos previos al despliegue.* "Cuando den el visto bueno final desplegaremos la batería", concluyó.



Impresionante. El puti debe tener unos moretones en los huevos que no veas.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

*Orbán dice ahora que Hungría acepta el sexto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.*
El Gobierno húngaro ha afirmado este jueves que acepta el acuerdo al que el martes llegaron los líderes de la UE para *un sexto paquete de sanciones a Rusia*, que incluye un parcial embargo petrolero, y que su condición de no castigar a líderes religiosos era conocida por todos en Bruselas. "Hungría, por supuesto, cumplirá el acuerdo logrado por los jefes de Estado /y Gobierno) de la Unión Europea en la reunión del Consejo Europeo, ya que estas decisiones son vinculantes para todos", ha asegurado el primer ministro, el ultranacionalista Viktor Orbán, según su jefe de prensa, Bertalan Havasi.

Algunos medios informaron anoche de que Hungría seguía bloqueando el acuerdo mientras no se borrara de la lista de personas sancionadas al patriarca Kirill de la Iglesia Ortodoxa, al no apoyar que en estas listas se incluyan líderes religiosos.

En la ambigua declaración de este jueves, Orbán señaló que* la postura húngara sobre el religioso ruso "ya eran conocidas desde hace tiempo" y subrayó que en la cumbre comunitaria "nadie ha protestado" contra ella*. La información de la supuesta nueva negativa magiar, tras semanas de negociación para lograr que levantara su oposición a vetar el crudo ruso, causó indignación entre varios socios comunitarios. *Orbán es considerado el mejor aliado de Moscú en la Unión Europea.*


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Lo cual te tendría que dar algún indicio de que *ni hay 30.000 muertos, ni hay 120.000 heridos rusos*
> 
> De lo contrario, las carpas de los hospitales militares se verían desde la Luna y tendrías miles de fotos de los satélites norteamericanos o europeos (120.000 heridos en hospitales militares equivalen a un ciudad mediana) !!



Carpas?
La logística rusa no tiene en su diccionario la palabra "carpas".
Se sabe que ya pasaron los 30.000 muertos. Bueno en el RT no lo tienen claro. 
Las bajas rusas son brutales y esto no termina de comenzar. No descarto 150.000 muertos rusos para principios del 2023. Salvo rendición incondicional, desde ya, que tampoco descarto.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que zolote es un hueso duro que roer, clave para iniciar un avance por el sur sobre lisianks. Si bien pertenece a la línea original de defensa ucraniana en el dombas, prácticamente se encuentra rodeada y machacada desde hace meses pero ahí siguen aguantando con dos cojones a sabiendas que su caída dejaría campo abierto a rodear lisianks por el sur ya que parece que por soledar no se atreven los rusos a estirar más el avance del saliente de popasna ,bien defendido por las cuerpos de la reserva estratégica de la afu.



Ya ven el huerto que les tenía preparado la OTANUSA a los riusos. Quien a estas alturas no sepa que estamos en una guerra a muerte por capítulos de la que la covid fue la primera entrega preparatoria para domesticar y aleccionar a las masas en la aceptación de la economía de guerra que ya tenemos encima debe hacérselo mirar, al igual que quien no vea la maniobra china de los encierros como la manera máS JAPUTA de cortar la logística a Occidente sin poisibilidad de respuesta dado que se defienden del covid. DE paso van un mucho por delante en implementar la economía de guerra que para occidente será un schock de ordago muy difícil de tragar.
Si occidente quiere guerra, la va a tener, y el resultado final no va a ser de su agrado por lo que quedamos a la espera de un mundo nuevo y recuerden que la venganza es un plato que se come frío


----------



## crocodile (2 Jun 2022)

Jodete Putin. Me lo ha dicho la tv.










La OPEP y Rusia aumentan un 50% la producción de petróleo hasta los 648.000 barriles diarios


La OPEP y Rusia han decidido aumentar en julio y agosto su producción petrolera en un 50% más de lo esperado, hasta los 648.000 barriles diarios.




www.google.com


----------



## Rediooss (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 4 indios son unos 12 millones, vaya nivel, los más hinteligentes y audaces del planeta.



El diplomatico Borrell se confundio, queria decir que los usanos perdonaron la vida a cuatro indios !!!.


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> A los ucronazis, los antitanques les salen por las orejas...



Huy ?

Y con todo ese material y gente ,1.000.000 de soldados, otros dicen 700.000....

...consideras q en Svero y Liman lo hicieron militarmente eficientemente ? No parece que hay mucho avance para estar defendiendo ciudades ?

Oyes ....y los videos de los soldados ukra reclamando q no van a luchar porque les envían solo von armas ligeras a un picadero de carne ?

No será que pegan un disparo y salen corriendo vomo diablos dejando el tubo ? 
O es q acaban revendiendo gran parte ?


Angkor Wat dijo:


> Necesito ayuda de algún forero de bien o algún moderador para unas dudas.
> 
> Estoy traduciendo al español los subtítulos de una película rusa del año pasado sobre los inicios del conflicto. Muy cruda, dura y dramática, pero que me parece que refleja dolorosamente bien lo que se ha vivido.
> 
> ...



Añadiría que podría abrirse un hilo de como subir videos ,archivos, enlaces al foro y que no se borren.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esos 1.000 kms. entiendo que incluirían toda Ucrania hasta la frontera polaca....desde luego coincido en que la ocupación militar TOTAL (independientemente del status jurídico posterior de cada territorio) sería la única garantía efectiva de desmilitarización y neutralidad de Ucrania, que son dos de los objetivos de la operación.
> 
> Lo que tambien es evidente es que con cualquier cosa parecida al gobierno ucraniano actual Rusia no tendría las garantías que busca y yo creo que no las tendría ni siquiera con ningún "gobierno títere" si no les vigilan "muy de cerca"....en el país que ha incumplido los acuerdos de Minsk no hay nadie fiable y cualquier acuerdo sin garantías EFECTIVAS supondría la continuación de la guerra.
> 
> ...




Yo tampoco creo que Rusia deje a los anglos, perdón, a los polacos, ocupar el oeste.
Más que nada porque de neutrales no tienen nada. Yo considero que lo que a Rusia le interesa, es que de Kiev al oeste, se líe parda entre los propios ucras. Y que el Este ruso, se muestre como un lugar de paz, de seguridad y de prosperidad.
Eso mataría a Occidente. Ucrania ya está muerta.

Ahora mismo el oeste de Ucrania está desprotegido de unidades militares ucranianas y de equipos.
Y ni aún así, Rusia hace movimiento alguno para ocuparla, algo que sería mucho más sencillo que en el Este, más si cabe apoyados por Bielorrusia. Y si no lo hacen...es porque realmente a Putin le importan dos cojones esos territorios pobres y llenos de antirusos.

Dicho lo cuál, nadie sabe lo que va a pasar. Cuando el Donbas se recupere, de aquí a un par de meses, o menos, veremos qué ocurre.


----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En robo se lleva la palma Hungria que fue despojada de un 70% de su territorio tras el tratado de Trianon en 1920.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no es de extrañar. Los pueblos que vivían bajo la administración directa de Viena tenían sus derechos mucho mejor garantizados que los que estaban oprimidos bajo Hungría y su magiarización.


----------



## Artedi (2 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Hay alambre de púas...



He vivido en un trasto de estos y tampoco está tan mal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Hoy, hace 8 años...




Video sin censurar, contenido explícito


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Desde el comienzo de la guerra hay mucho niñato y aficionado a contar bajas de blindados rusos. De ahí el famoso blog o web con el listado ese de las supuestas bajas rusas archivadas con una o varias fotografías, aunque sean un amasijo de hierros carbonizados que sean indistinguibles. Y por supuesto esos listados no tienen en cuenta posibles reparaciones y la puesta de nuevo en el servicio de esos vehículos.
> 
> Conforme avanza el frente y se aseguran territorios existe una logística e infraestructura, con medios humanos y materiales, que avanza recuperando todos los vehículos dañados que son recuperables (propios y del enemigo). Y poniendolos de nuevo a disposición en el mismo campo de batalla o llevándolos a Rusia para una reparación mayor, en los casos en los que merezca la pena.
> 
> Existen múltiples averias que pueden sufrir estos vehículos por los que quedan inutilizables, y en medio del campo de batalla, las directrices son claras: abandonar el vehículo a la primera de cambio. Es como si tu coche pincha una rueda. Queda completamente inutilizable para circular por carretera pero la avería en sí es irrisoria. Los tanques por ejemplo se le descolocan las cadenas de orugas con facilidad, y reparar eso conlleva de primeras la necesidad de una grua, lo que conlleva que en el campo de batalla la única solución sea abandonar el blindado y ya se recuperará luego a su debido momento.






Specialists apply the modular repair methodology by replacing faulty units with serviceable ones from the repair stock, or removed from trophy AFU equipment. This method of repair can significantly reduce the time taken to return malfunctioning armaments back into service.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

Hay un tal 8xilindros porculeando y que no hay manera de meter en ignore.


----------



## Malevich (2 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que Rusia deje a los anglos, perdón, a los polacos, ocupar el oeste.
> Más que nada porque de neutrales no tienen nada. Yo considero que lo que a Rusia le interesa, es que de Kiev al oeste, se líe parda entre los propios ucras. Y que el Este ruso, se muestre como un lugar de paz, de seguridad y de prosperidad.
> Eso mataría a Occidente. Ucrania ya está muerta.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor para Rusia sería una Bielorrusia meridional, aliada, desmilitarizada, sin salida al mar o minima. Un estado tapón en toda regla, que bien pudiera recuperar el nombre de Malorrusia. Un tercer miembro de la Unión Eslava.... Digo Estado de la Unión. 
Es el mejor escenario pero creo que para darse el régimen de Kiev debería colapsar rápidamente y ser derrocado por los propios malorrusos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Los "valientes" en honor al Día del Niño organizaron una verdadera fiesta en una de las ciudades liberadas. El programa de la festividad incluyó varios concursos de baile y música, dibujo con lápices de colores sobre asfalto, un festival de helados, además de mostrar dibujos animados con la ayuda de un club de carros de campo. Animadores disfrazados de personajes de cuentos de hadas entretuvieron a los niños con bailes colectivos, juegos, y quienes lo desearon pudieron tomarse fotografías con personajes de dibujos animados. Los niños estaban especialmente interesados en el equipo militar ruso. Los niños y niñas estaban dentro de un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal, se probaron a sí mismos como conductores y comandantes de un vehículo de combate.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pero tu razonamiento tiene un fallo
> 
> Afghanistan era una guerra de guerrillas en lugares montañosos en los que los follacabras con Ak-47, RPG-7 y algún stinger podían andar tocando los huevos a los soviéticos
> 
> ...



Así es, ¿cómo esperan cobrar las armas que envían a Ucrania?. 

Es como cuando el gobierno alemán dice que no puede enviar más armas a Ucrania porque se queda sin existencias en sus arsenales, y pide a las empresas fabricantes que las suministren directamente. Pero las empresas fabricantes, Krauss-Maffei, Rheinmetall, H&K... dirán que quién les va a pagar esas armas ¿Zelenski?.

O esperan que las pague con su territorio y recursos una Rusia derrotada, como compensaciones de guerra al estilo Tratado de Versalles 1919, porque eso es mucho, muchísimo, esperar.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Jun 2022)

He ido al podólogo. Pedí cita ayer. En la puerta había un cartel de mascarilla obligatoria. Llamé, la puerta se abrió automáticamente, no había nadie en recepción y tomé asiento en la vacía salita de espera. Pronto salió él mismo de una de la puertas de enfrente.

- Enseguida te atiendo, Kufisto.

No dijo nada de la mascarilla. Pensé si tendría alguna en el coche pero lo dejé estar. El hilo musical era el de siempre, horroroso. Esta gente que ha estudiado no tiene gusto musical, lo tengo más que comprobado. Y yo sin los auriculares. Saqué el teléfono y miré cosas en la Red. Un chaval en patinete por la autovía adelantaba a un conductor que iba a 90 kilómetros por hora. La gente comentaba el fantástico vídeo. 

- Pasa, Kufisto -dijo saliendo otra vez. "¿Y la recepcionista?" me pregunté

Sólo habían pasado cinco minutos cuando lo normal son quince o veinte o quizá algo más. A veces he tenido que salir un momento para renovar el ticket de la zona azul. Peo hoy que le había echado todo un euro no iba a tener esa inquietud.

- Siéntate y quítate los zapatos -dijo volviendo a salir por la puerta que comunica a otra habitación. Obedecí y ya instalado continué mirando el teléfono por no hacer mucho caso a los lamentos del demoníaco latino que también allí cantaba sus tonterías de amor. Una enorme mascota con forma de pez se tragaba a uno de los barrenderos de un partido de béisbol. Sonreí.

- Bueno, vamos a ver...

No hablamos mucho. Quiero decir de ordinario. Hoy incluso menos. Lo dejó hacer y ya está. ¿Para qué hablar? Yo no voy ahí a hablar. Y él tampoco se ve muy hablador, aunque que puede que fuera de allí sea otro. Su padre aún vive, un médico chiquitín, un practicante de los antiguos, vamos, jubilado desde hace mucho tiempo que siempre tuvo fama de follador. El otro día lo vi por la calle. Está muy viejo.

Llamaron a la puerta y salió. "¿Pero y la recepcionista?" Era alguien sin cita, oí la conversación. Regresó y sin decir nada siguió a lo suyo hasta que otra llamada le obligó a salir, indicándole que tomara asiento mientras terminaba conmigo. Otra vez a mis pies, a mi callo del pie izquierdo, "el derecho siempre lo tienes mejor", a mis uñas. Miré un pie que había a mi izquierda sobre la mesa de trabajo; bueno, los huesos de un pie. De un pie derecho, para ser más exactos, aunque reconocer esto me costó más dudas de las razonables al verlo de frente. Ando muy espeso estos últimos días. Y nadie más que yo tiene la culpa.

Es como un racimo de uvas. Se divide en dos. El gordo y el siguiente por un lado y los tres pequeños por el otro. Hay muchísimos huesos en un pie.

Una muchacha de blanco se asomó por la puerta y saludó con timidez. Él no respondió y yo tampoco. Volvieron a llamar a la puerta y esta vez él siguió a lo suyo.

Terminó aún más pronto que otras veces. 

- Hasta la próxima, Kufisto.

Todavía estaba poniéndome los calcetines cuando entró la chica. No era la de siempre. Era mucho más joven y mucho más guapa, aún con la mascarilla puesta. Le pregunté qué le debía, pagué con un billete de cincuenta y me sonrió al traerme las vueltas. 

¿Se la estará follando? ¿o quizá sea su sobrina, o su hija? No sé, no me imagino al podólogo follando. La verdad es que no me imagino follando a nadie que vea por la calle.

Regresé a casa y con un audiolibro de Conan hice la tabla de gimnasia diaria que esta mañana había cambiado por comer y dormir, algo que me sentó bien. Me machaqué a conciencia, volví a ducharme y comí un bote de patatas cocidas con una lata de sardinas en aceite y algo de cebolla cruda.

Eran las siete y media cuando acabé. Salir a andar no era muy apropiado, la verdad; así fue que miré en Youtube y volví a decidirme por vídeos de chinos cocinando.

Bueno, no son chinos, son japos y coreanos, creo que algún tailandés, pero vamos, chinos. Son vídeos con sonido directo, sin comentarios, la mayoría de ellos incluso sin subtítulos que en todo caso puedes desactivar, tal y como yo hago. Son estupendos, muy bien grabados. Ayer vi uno de un solitario pastelero que empezaba a currar a las tres de la madrugada y era magnífico verlo obrar con esa rapidez y seguridad. Luego, sobre las seis, iban uniéndosele compañeros hasta que a las ocho abrían las puertas dando fin al vídeo.

Qué feliz parecía ese hombre trabajando solo, a su aire. O qué feliz lo veía yo. 


Quizá sea por ese recuerdo que hoy, después de todo, he vuelto a coger la pluma antes que seguir viendo trabajar a otros en soledad.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jun 2022)

Ejército ucraniano bombardeando partes recién liberadas de Severodonetsk

Son unos malnacidos.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ejército ucraniano bombardeando partes recién liberadas de Severodonetsk
> 
> Son unos malnacidos.



pobre mujer de esa creo que no sale.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Emotivo


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

Si insistís en llamarnos orcos pues bien...


----------



## Castellano (2 Jun 2022)

Ese video es viejo.

Ahora estamos en verano, y hay arboles sin hojas, en zonas no destruidas


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> por 17 euros lo tienes en el finac, precio rebajado. Me los quitan de las manos hoygan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismito me lo compro.

Y por amazon.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jun 2022)

Le ofrezco un euro, y me parece mucho. Estos drogatas...


----------



## kasperle1966 (2 Jun 2022)

*Sitrep Operación Z: No es su informe de situación normal *

*Por Amarynth para el Blog de Saker *
Abandonamos nuestro formato habitual por una toma diferente.
*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos contemplar esta carnicería de asesinatos sin perder parte de nuestra propia alma? Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Las tropas de misiles y la artillería han alcanzado 128 puestos de mando, 169 puestos de tiro de artillería y baterías de morteros, así como 623 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las AFU. Los ataques se han saldado con la eliminación de hasta *200 nacionalistas *.
La aviación operacional-táctica, del ejército y no tripulada ha afectado a 61 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar de las AFU. ▫Los atentados se han saldado con la eliminación de más de *140 nacionalistas *,
Esto es en un día, un fragmento del informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, sin contar la noche.
*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos mirar las máscaras que caen de los rostros malvados y tontos de todos los poderes hegemónicos en declive, vendiendo mentiras?
Moscú advierte sobre el retroceso de los misiles de Ucrania de Biden: riesgos de “confrontación directa”
Solo 24 horas después de insistir en que no suministraría a Kiev sistemas de misiles de largo alcance, Joe Biden cambió de opinión y ahora prometió sistemas antitanque, antiaéreos y de precisión "más avanzados" después de haber sido presionado por funcionarios, incluido el embajador de Obama. a Rusia.
Biden afirmó que Estados Unidos no estaba “alentando o permitiendo que Ucrania atacara más allá de sus fronteras” y no quería prolongar la guerra o entrar en conflicto con Rusia, pero Moscú vio su medida “extremadamente negativamente”.
Y
El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Ryabkov, dijo a RIA Novosti el miércoles que el suministro de misiles y más armamento aumentaría el riesgo de una confrontación directa.
Y
China realiza ejercicios militares "necesarios" cerca de Taiwán después de la "colusión" estadounidense
Los comandantes militares chinos han confirmado los recientes ejercicios militares por mar y aire cerca de Taiwán como una "acción necesaria" luego de lo que llaman "colusión" entre los EE. UU. y Taipei.
La semana pasada, el presidente Biden reiteró las intenciones estadounidenses de respaldar militarmente a Taiwán en caso de una invasión, mientras que la senadora Tammy Duckworth llegó el lunes para una visita sorpresa de 3 días.
El comandante del EPL, Shi Yi, insistió en que el apoyo de Washington “empujará a Taiwán a una situación peligrosa” y que Estados Unidos “enfrentará graves consecuencias”.
*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos mirar a Zelenski el pene en los televisores, periódicos e Internet del día sin sentir náuseas?
*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos mirar la ridiculez de Ukie sobrellevando mientras todos alrededor están muriendo?

**

*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos mirar los videos de una niña pequeña asesinada por Ukies, convencida de que ella es su enemiga? Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos contemplar este abismo de seres humanos muertos y el continuo suministro de armas?
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
**


*¿Cuánto tiempo *podemos mirar las proyecciones de la locura occidental sobre Rusia, diciendo que Rusia hizo algo, mientras se proyectan sus propias acciones?
*Cuánto tiempo *antes de que la gente entienda que Rusia está reconstruyendo siguiendo los pasos de la SMO, arreglando lo que está roto. El primer barco sale del puerto después de la liberación de Mariupol — Distrito Militar del Sur https://tass.com/economy/1458209?ut...aign=startpage.com&utm_referrer=startpage.com
*¿Cuánto falta *para que la gente deje de decir: Rusia debería...?

Rusia está recogiendo a sus propios muertos y heridos y heridos, así como a los ucranianos muertos y heridos y heridos porque los ucranianos ni siquiera recogen a sus propios muertos y heridos. ¡Incluso eso! Rusia debe hacer por ellos.
Rusia está alimentando a la gente con ayuda de emergencia.
Rusia está reconstruyendo áreas, granjas, aldeas y ciudades a un estado funcional (a diferencia de la OTAN de EE. UU. y sus socios en Afganistán, por ejemplo).
Rusia es la única que se enfrentó a la odiosa ideología nazi y sus excesos contra la humanidad, y nuevamente está limpiando el mundo de eso.
Rusia y China están llamando a la hipocresía debajo de las caras feas y tontas de todos los poderes hegemónicos en declive que venden mentiras, por todos los métodos posibles. Se burlan del mal, hablan en su contra, lo denuncian, y luchan y lucharán contra él. Es por eso que los feos y tontos están ejecutando la campaña Cancelar Rusia porque están siendo arrinconados y no pueden soportarlo más.






“No hay cultura rusa sin tanques rusos, #cancel Russia”
En mi casilla de correo electrónico, recibo solicitudes interesantes. Este vino de Ucrania:
_Hola, 
Por favor, ¿pueden ayudarme a proteger a mi esposa y mis tres hijos en su país que actualmente están en peligro aquí en Ucrania? ¡Tengo suficiente dinero disponible para perfeccionar la misión! 
Dios te bendiga y Tu ayuda para nosotros te recompensará en un 30%. 
Gracias. 
Nombre y rango (que no publicaré). _
¿Spam dices? Este es un comandante ucraniano legítimo de alto nivel que incluso recibió el título de Héroe de Ucrania e incluso en Wikipedia, los detalles encajan. Un análisis forense superficial muestra que la IP es correcta, no hay pistas de spam y sin un análisis forense detallado, esto parece legítimo. Si es así, ¡está pidiendo ayuda a personas de orientación rusa! ¡De lujo que! Esos valientes luchadores ucranianos….
Pero, ¿dónde está la oposición? Comenzamos aquí: este video es el informe de situación de hoy. Larry se tomó su tiempo y grabó un video profesional. La frase más importante allí es: “Tenemos que parar esto” y fue un grito del corazón.

**

Este es mi clamor de hoy. ¿Cuánto tiempo? ¡Y tenemos que parar esto!
Más oposición: Un poco sobre la CELAC, la nueva y en construcción organización latinoamericana, que dio un paso adelante y la frena, de cara a la Cumbre de las Américas de Biden. ¿Todos ustedes recuerdan la Cumbre por la Democracia?
La potencia hegemónica está siendo derribada, derribada, denigrada, financiada y derribándose a sí misma. Estos jóvenes están diciendo ¡Tenemos que parar esto!
**

Para responder a la pregunta: ¿Cuánto tiempo? Sólo un poco más hasta que empecemos a hablar de
404-Colectivo Oeste.





Disfrute de su discusión.

*Sitrep Operation Z: Not your normal sitrep | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Martok (2 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> en moscu el mas moderado es putin...
> 
> medvedev quiere bombardear varsovia ... se va a liar...



Pues en su día medvedev molaba a occidente, como cambian las cosas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (2 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusia no solo parece estar ganando la guerra del Donbas, sino que al parecer también está ganando la guerra económica, esa no la empezaron ellos. en resumen, lo que se puede extraer de este artículo de The Guardian es que Europa ha hecho un pan con unas tortas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La económica ya estaba planeada desde noviembre de 2021.


----------



## pegaso (2 Jun 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> He ido al podólogo. Pedí cita ayer. En la puerta había un cartel de mascarilla obligatoria. Llamé, la puerta se abrió automáticamente, no había nadie en recepción y tomé asiento en la vacía salita de espera. Pronto salió él mismo de una de la puertas de enfrente.
> 
> - Enseguida te atiendo, Kufisto.
> 
> ...



Ignorado por canso.


----------



## agricultura (2 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algunos compañeros (la mayoría pro-Otan) no participaron del hilo de Siria (no les interesaba) y se perdieron el "modelo" ruso de combate. Por eso ahora todo les parece "lento".
> 
> Rusia fue con los "20 avioncitos" (Asteriscos dixit), que "no servían para nada" (Asteriscos dixit) y empezaron a machacar la logística. Fueron a por los petroleros que llevaban petróleo (robado a Siria) a Turquía, luego por las vías de comunicación (del ISIS) y su abastecimiento y logística, y todo eso fue debilitando a los rebeldes y permitiendo los avances y las consolidaciones sirias.
> 
> ...



Antes de que entraran "los lentos de los rusos" este era el plan:








La guerra contra el grupo Estado Islámico durará muchos años


<p>El presidente estadounidense Barack Obama reconoció la semana pasada en la ONU que su batalla para "destruir" al EI será la "misión de una generación".</p>



mvsnoticias.com








__





Obama: \"La lucha contra ISIS será larga\" - Itón Gadol


Itongadol/AJN.- El presidente de los Estados Unidos declaró que la coalición que pelea actualmente contra ISIS intensificará su campaña, pero advirtió que aún pueden existir contratiempos.




itongadol.com












Cumbre contra el ISIS: la lucha durará "varios años"


Lo dijeron los cancilleres de EE.UU. y de Francia. Fue en la reunión de la coalición antiyihadista en la capital gala. Por ahora, no envían soldados.




www.treslineas.com.ar












Cameron dice que la lucha contra el Estado Islámico durará ”años”


El primer ministro británico, David Cameron, dijo hoy en el Parlamento que la lucha contra el Estado Islámico (EI) llevará ”no meses, sino años”, y defendió la necesidad de participar en los bombardeos por razones de seguridad nacional.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile Ruskya no tiene ni pa chips.


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077848
> 
> 
> t.me/Eurekapress/3574



Puede que Ataraxio tenga razón, y que aqui debe de haber un pacto bajo mano entre Rusia y USA, y para joder a Europa y los ucranianos...


----------



## ATDTn (2 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> He vivido en un trasto de estos y tampoco está tan mal.



Yo he estado un rato y sí está mal. Si no queda otra ya...


----------



## coscorron (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo, está llegando material pesado del1er mundo a Ucrania, nada de chatarra. Pronto las sanciones no serán necesarias. Más bien habrá que enviar a Rusia ayuda humanitaria.



Jo macho ... Esta guerra fue la excusa para las sanciones o acaso te crees que les quitaran alguna vez las sanciones a los rusos ganen o pierdan ... Se trata de intentar arruinar a Rusia no de ayudar a Ucrania y os cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Jo macho ... Esta guerra fue la excusa para las sanciones o acaso te crees que les quitaran alguna vez las sanciones a los rusos ganen o pierdan ... Se trata de intentar arruinar a Rusia no de ayudar a Ucrania y os cuesta entenderlo.



Ucrania es importante, pero no tanto. Aquí lo que pinta es si Rusia tiene algún tipo de futuro después de la que montó.


----------



## dabuti (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Meanwhile Ruskya no tiene ni pa chips.



¿Un oleoducto que acaba casi en Siria y luego hay que trasladar?

Menuda puta mierda.









Oleoducto Bakú-Tiflis-Ceyhan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Jo macho ... Esta guerra fue la excusa para las sanciones o acaso te crees que les quitaran alguna vez las sanciones a los rusos ganen o pierdan ... Se trata de intentar arruinar a Rusia no de ayudar a Ucrania y os cuesta entenderlo.



Ya, pero USA ha dado con un hueso duro de roer, las sanciones por mucho que se mantengan ya no tienen sentido.

El golpe de pedir el petróleo y el gas en rublos no se lo esperaba nadie en occidente, y al fin y al cabo, el objetivo principal de fondo de todas las guerras de USA y también de esta es perpetuar el dólar como moneda mundial para el comercio internacional, y esa si que es la guerra que han perdido los USA aunque a largo plazo; a corto plazo la está ganando porque consigue aumentar la demanda de dólares vendiendo armas a toda Europa.

Y China ha visto cómo se hace lo que lleva mucho tiempo queriendo hacer con el yuan.

USA igual todavía no lo sabe, pero un misil enorme ha impactado en su línea de flotación y lleva el barco escorado.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Un oleoducto que acaba casi en Siria y luego hay que trasladar?
> 
> Menuda puta mierda.
> 
> ...



Menuda puta mierda es como va a quedar Rusia.
Lo importante es que Occidente tendrá petróleo y gas. O no?
Parece que para los mongos el petróleo y el gas tienen que ser rusos. Pues no.


----------



## Julc (2 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> He vivido en un trasto de estos y tampoco está tan mal.



Y al alambre de espinos, le echas una manta gorda y se puede pasar.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Puede que Ataraxio tenga razón, y que aqui debe de haber un pacto bajo mano entre Rusia y USA, y para joder a Europa y los ucranianos...



Perfectamente puede ser. El rollito ecoloprogre no evitaba que Paco&Charo siguieran dándole al cochecito y a los viajes en avión, la pandemia vino bien para probar lo que se podía bajar el consumo y ahora toca reducirlo por la fuerza. En 1970 se viajaba en avión 12 veces menos que hoy y en 1980 cinco veces, ahora en vez de con restricciones sanitarias vamos a tener el experimento con los precios disparados.


----------



## Castellano (2 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania es importante, pero no tanto. Aquí lo que pinta es si Rusia tiene algún tipo de futuro después de la que montó.



Alubio y argento.

No serás el llorón fundador de Jazztel? Te pusieron bien rojo el ojete los beur de la banlieue eh?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Jo macho ... Esta guerra fue la excusa para las sanciones o acaso te crees que les quitaran alguna vez las sanciones a los rusos ganen o pierdan ... Se trata de intentar arruinar a Rusia no de ayudar a Ucrania y os cuesta entenderlo.



Para eso se bastan ellos solos, por lo que parece...
Ahora en serio, de verdad os cuesta entender que, lo que queremos algunos es una Rusia libre, fuera del control de una sola persona? Las sanciones es una respuesta geopolítica, primero, porque ambos saben que la alternativa es liarse a nukazos y, creeme, no deberíamos querer eso nadie...
No sé, yo creo que no comprendéis que la única solución posible es que la gente tenga libertad, para opinar en un foro, pero también para no tener que claudicar frente a otros, se llame USA...o se llame Rusia


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Perfectamente puede ser. El rollito ecoloprogre no evitaba que Paco&Charo siguieran dándole al cochecito y a los viajes en avión, la pandemia vino bien para probar lo que se podía bajar el consumo y ahora toca reducirlo por la fuerza. En 1970 se viajaba en avión 12 veces menos que hoy y en 1980 cinco veces, ahora en vez de con restricciones sanitarias vamos a tener el experimento con los precios disparados.



Hostia tu, que ahora el problema es "viajar en avión"....si ya sé que parece que os gustaría empobrecer a la gente e impedir que tome, cada uno, SUS PROPIAS DECISIONES


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (2 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para eso se bastan ellos solos, por lo que parece...
> Ahora en serio, de verdad os cuesta entender que, lo que queremos algunos es una Rusia libre, fuera del control de una sola persona? Las sanciones es una respuesta geopolítica, primero, porque ambos saben que la alternativa es liarse a nukazos y, creeme, no deberíamos querer eso nadie...
> No sé, yo creo que no comprendéis *que la única solución posible es que la gente tenga libertad, para opinar en un foro,* pero también para no tener que claudicar frente a otros, se llame USA...o se llame Rusia



¿Y es que tú no tienes libertad para opinar en este foro??, ¡joder!!......¡si no paras de opinar!!.


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Perfectamente puede ser. El rollito ecoloprogre no evitaba que Paco&Charo siguieran dándole al cochecito y a los viajes en avión, la pandemia vino bien para probar lo que se podía bajar el consumo y ahora toca reducirlo por la fuerza. En 1970 se viajaba en avión 12 veces menos que hoy y en 1980 cinco veces, ahora en vez de con restricciones sanitarias vamos a tener el experimento con los precios disparados.



Sobre esto que dices he colgado esta mañana un video de Elias Grima esta mañana, donde apunta que lo de la inflación ya estaba planificado, y varias cositas más relacionadas con lo de la Agenda 2030. También dice que lo de Ucrania es una excusita más para "justificar" lo que ya estaba planificado de antemano.... El mismo evita ser demasiado explicito en según qué puntos, y para que no le cierren el chiringuito.

Es este...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Jun 2022)

No cabe duda que el ejercito rebelde Ruso va a ser el ejercito mejor preparado del mundo.

Más armas antitanque incautadas en trincheras de la #AFU . #NLAW #Panzerfaust3, etc., etc. #Liman #Izyum #Donetsk #Donbas #Donbass


----------



## Egam (2 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



que bonitos son los aviones rusos, joder.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Jun 2022)

*El viejo pederasta ahora dice que comprara el petroleo Ruso, se están cagando y meando en los europeos.

Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo *


medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.














Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo


La medida debería paliar el incremento del precio de la gasolina en el país norteamericano, que ha crecido cerca de un 50 % desde hace un año.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Julc (2 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El viejo pederasta ahora dice que comprara el petroleo Ruso, se están cagando y meando en los europeos.
> 
> Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo *
> 
> ...



Pero si no han dejado de comprarlo.


----------



## Treefrog (2 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Después de los miles de millones y esfuerzo gastado en empujar a Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania, no creo que a USA le preocupe mucho si la linea divisoria final pasa 10 más al este o al oeste, si Rusia toma o no toma Odesa.... de hecho no creo que realmente les importe ni 1 dólar lo que le pase a Ucrania.
> 
> Que objetivo puede tener entonces USA?. Pues ya lo dijo Biden los primeros días: "*deseamos un cambio de régimen en Rusia*".
> Y como premio gordo, dividir en pedacitos Rusia, como ya pasó con la URSS
> ...



Si seguimos así hasta el invierno, el levantamiento que querían crear en Rusia, lo vamos a tener nosotros en Europa.
El efecto boomerang de las sanciones está destrozando la competitividad europea y por lo tanto nuestro futuro.


----------



## risto mejido (2 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si no han dejado de comprarlo.



Lo pagarán en rublos?


----------



## Bucanero (2 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El viejo pederasta ahora dice que comprara el petroleo Ruso, se están cagando y meando en los europeos.
> 
> Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo *
> 
> ...



Es que es muy fuerte. Los europeos somos gilipollas. Como nos toman el pelo. Todo es una gran farsa.


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo



Para eso casi mejor que quiten el "pesado" embargo ..... 
Entrecomillo lo de pesado porque no tengo claro si el embargo pesa más al embargado o al embargante.
Menudo cachondeo !!


----------



## Zhukov (2 Jun 2022)

*Parte de guerra 02/06/2022 – «Cada siete segundos muere un soldado ucraniano»*










Parte de guerra 02/06/2022 – «Cada siete segundos muere un soldado ucraniano»


«Un soldado ucraniano muere cada siete segundos. Donbass es su fosa común. Las autoridades de Kiev continúan engañándote, prometiéndote una victoria rápida. Las mismas falsas promesas fueron oídas …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero si no han dejado de comprarlo.



Era un embargo metafísico o "en diferido", o vaya usted a saber lo que les puede dar por inventarse ...


----------



## quinciri (2 Jun 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Los europeos somos gilipollas. Como nos toman el pelo



Los paganinis de todo este cachondeo seguro que somos gilipollas.
Pero seguro que algunos en las mas altas instancias políticas, economicas, etc... se estan forrando y bien.


----------



## Zhukov (2 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> hijops de puta hacerle eso a un forero.
> @Zhukov



Prefiero no enterarme, tengo a muchos en ignorados. Si me están amenazando o algo por el estilo, reporte, y envíenme un mensaje con una captura de pantalla o un copia y pega por si hay que tomar medidas legales.


----------



## piru (2 Jun 2022)

Algún conflorero dispuesto a ponerle un piso a esta MILF?


----------



## la mano negra (3 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> pobre mujer de esa creo que no sale.



No. No creo que haya sido herida de gravedad . Solamente ha sido la onda expansiva aminorada . Estaban en el rellano del sótano. No les ha llegado metralla. Guijarros, y polvo. Nada más. Estaban en un lugar a resguardo.


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo pagarán en rublos?



Mientras no descongelen activos, sería de suponer que sí ...


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077996
> 
> 
> Algún conflorero dispuesto a ponerle un piso a esta MILF?



Pregunten primero si practica algún arte marcial ...


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077996
> 
> 
> Algún conflorero dispuesto a ponerle un piso a esta MILF?



Yo, pero a condición de que no haya que hacer cola.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

Noventa días más o menos de guerra, 3 meses, ¿Cuánto aguantara el ejercito ucraniano?

Sin apenas relevos, ya que no se ven esas rotaciones de tropa, solo se habla de nuevos reclutas enviados al frente y sin preparación. Normalmente has de tener una zona segura donde puedas descansar sin bombardeos constantes, aguantar una semana con bombardeos ya es mucho, con cada avance ruso se encuentran con tropas relativamente frescas que aun no han entrado en combate pero la necesidad de parar el avance ruso hace adelantar la posición de muchas tropas frescas. Rusia gana por cansina, no da un momento de respiro ahí donde se mete.

Ucrania cree que con misiles de largo alcance, hablo de 50 a 90 Km puede estabilizar los frentes y permitir un respiro a sus tropas, faltara ver la respuesta aérea rusa si esos misiles se acercan al frente, mientras las tropas ucranianas en el frente solo piden que se acabe la guerra para poder descansar.


----------



## Epicii (3 Jun 2022)

Hay algo de cierto en esto?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿Y es que tú no tienes libertad para opinar en este foro??, ¡joder!!......¡si no paras de opinar!!.



Si la tengo, en ningún momento dije que no la tenía

Dije que no quiero claudicar frente a ningún poder, se llame USA o Rusia, qué no entiendes de eso?


----------



## Bartleby (3 Jun 2022)

A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.


----------



## Abstenuto (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tranquilo, está llegando material pesado del1er mundo a Ucrania, nada de chatarra. Pronto las sanciones no serán necesarias. Más bien habrá que enviar a Rusia ayuda humanitaria.



Lo triste es que parece que os creéis lo que escribís. La hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar se va a oír en Plutón


----------



## NPI (3 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Prefiero no enterarme, tengo a muchos en ignorados. Si me están amenazando o algo por el estilo, reporte, y envíenme un mensaje con una captura de pantalla o un copia y pega por si hay que tomar medidas legales.



@Zhukov el mensaje era este


> *Integrantes del batallón nazi ucraniano Azov, derribaron la estatua del gran mariscal Zhukov en Jarkov. Ocurrió en abril.
> 
> Esta situación no sorprende a la hija del mariscal soviético, María Zhúkova. Y es que durante años los ultranacionalistas radicales ucranianos han buscado "eliminar cualquier mención de quién derrotó a los nazis".*
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevich (3 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Perfectamente puede ser. El rollito ecoloprogre no evitaba que Paco&Charo siguieran dándole al cochecito y a los viajes en avión, la pandemia vino bien para probar lo que se podía bajar el consumo y ahora toca reducirlo por la fuerza. En 1970 se viajaba en avión 12 veces menos que hoy y en 1980 cinco veces, ahora en vez de con restricciones sanitarias vamos a tener el experimento con los precios disparados.



Como en 1980.
Viajaban fuera ricos, deportistas de élite, intelectuales, científicos y políticos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1077996
> 
> 
> Algún conflorero dispuesto a ponerle un piso a esta MILF?



Pero que MILF ni que mierdas. Es *Maria*_* Vladimirovna *_*Zakharova. *


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Lavrov dice 'no hay humo sin fuego' respondiendo a la visión de Borrell de la UE como potencia militar*
> 
> _El canciller también calificó las declaraciones del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz sobre la intención de Alemania de convertirse en la principal fuerza militar de la UE como evidencia del resurgimiento de las "aspiraciones dominantes" en el país._
> 
> ...



El mayor horror de Europa en el Siglo XX fue Stalin y su régimen. Mató a bastante más gente que Hitler y su "imperio" fue considerablemente mas efímero. Es Europa la que no debe olvidad que su Espada de Damocles es el imperialismo ruso, que pretende llevar la frontera de Rusia a Francia e Italia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Lo pagarán en rublos?




No les hace falta, ni mezclarlo en Letonia ni nada, a pelito. 

_*Productores de petróleo rusos utilizan refinerías indias para ocultar los orígenes de los productos refinados -- WSJ

*Los productos refinados rusos todavía se envían a los EE. UU -- WSJ

_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.




Esto al rojo vivo del sonrojo y la vergüenza ajena… madre mía, madre mía.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Alubio y argento.
> 
> No serás el llorón fundador de Jazztel? Te pusieron bien rojo el ojete los beur de la banlieue eh?



Siempre los sucnors recurren a la alusión personal. 
Tienen menos cerebro que una chernia, y hay que respetarlo.


----------



## ryder87 (3 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?



No


----------



## ryder87 (3 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esto al rojo vivo del sonrojo y la vergüenza ajena… madre mía, madre mía.



Vómito!


----------



## SanRu (3 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta a los expertos de los inicios de la guerra de Vietnam, ya que no es una guerra que haya estudiado en profundidad:

¿Veís paralelismos en los inicios?

O sea, creéis posible que igual que en esa guerra, los EEUU en Ucrania han empezado a mandar armas y asesores y acabarán mandando tropas? 

Se que antes de enviar ellos tropas, pondrán a sangrar sangre polaca.....

pensaba que a estas alturas los EEUU aflojarían un poco peor veo que van a más......


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> No



Es evidente que algo le ocurre, solo tienes que ver las fotos y gestos actuales...
De todas formas no es la primera vez que se dice, ya ha salido de muchas fuentes, por lo que...


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El viejo pederasta ahora dice que comprara el petroleo Ruso, se están cagando y meando en los europeos.
> 
> Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo *
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.



Eso tío me recuerda a los "ejpertos" que en plena explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria recomendaban invertir en pisos para vender, a uno de esos expertos desde burbuja le mente a la madre, borre el post porque no quiero líos, pero hay quien se lo merece.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

⚡ Occidente pide directamente la liquidación del estado de Rusia y la humillación de nuestros ciudadanos - Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Patrushev

“En última instancia, Occidente busca crear las condiciones para el establecimiento en Rusia de un régimen controlado por los occidentales, como ya se ha elaborado en Ucrania y en varios otros estados. Una operación militar especial frustró estos planes. seguridad nacional, el desprecio por los intereses de nuestro país alcanzó un nivel que amenazó la condición de Estado de Rusia, su existencia", dijo el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso tío me recuerda a los "ejpertos" que en plena explosión de la burbuja inmobiliaria recomendaban invertir en pisos para vender, a uno de esos expertos desde burbuja le mente a la madre, borre el post porque no quiero líos, pero hay quien se lo merece.



Gordo Ferreras es lo más asqueroso, vomitivo y rastrero del periodismo HEZpañol, es pura basura podrida.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

El Parlamento de Moldavia prohibió los programas de noticias rusos en el país. Otro paso hacia un futuro conflicto militar en el territorio de Moldavia y Transnistria, que se construye a un ritmo acelerado.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

⚡El jefe de la región de Kherson dijo que el poder ruso en la región de Kherson se estableció para siempre.

Hace 3 días ya comenzó el proceso de emisión de pasaportes rusos en la región. Es probable que la integración de la región pase por un referéndum directo sobre la reunificación de la región de Kherson con Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

❗Los países occidentales tendrán que negociar con Rusia, porque los efectos secundarios de las sanciones contra Rusia llevan al mundo a una serie de crisis globales, - Guardian.

La "guerra económica" de Occidente contra Moscú está progresando "no de acuerdo con el plan" y está causando una serie de "efectos secundarios" peligrosos, escribe una importante publicación británica.

Así, debido a las restricciones antirrusas, los países desarrollados ya están amenazados con una recesión económica, "aumento de la inflación y el desempleo". Y los países en desarrollo pronto experimentarán una "combinación de choques de combustible, alimentos y financieros" que, aparentemente, conducirá a una serie de incumplimientos de las obligaciones con los acreedores occidentales y conducirá a una "crisis de deuda global a gran escala".


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

Rusia a punto de rendirse gracias a las sanciones.
Están al borde de la quiebra, me lo ha dicho el ultra progre globalista folla OTAN gordo Ferreras.


❗"Ingresos sin precedentes" de las exportaciones de energía: el aumento de los precios del petróleo y el gas natural en 2022 traerá a Rusia $ 285 mil millones, - Bloomberg

Esto creará un "colchón financiero sólido" contra las sanciones, enfatiza la agencia.


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Jun 2022)

Ayer por economía de tiempo ignoré a Disturbed ( no me hace falta que ya sé que explotan tanques rusos) , alfonbas ( ya se que quiere la libertad de pensamiento 4 veces en cada pagina) y a Teuro que cuando aparece debe de contestar a todo el mundo.

Ahora el hilo va como una seda..bueno ahora quité al podólogo ya q me importa un pito su vida o su novela.

Anímense en esta dirección. Y por favor si saben que son trolls los ignoran o no les contesten en el hilo sino en privado. Gracias anticipadamente..


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos de los inicios de la guerra de Vietnam, ya que no es una guerra que haya estudiado en profundidad:
> 
> ¿Veís paralelismos en los inicios?
> 
> ...



Para nada. Son nuevos tiempos, nuevas armas, nuevos equilibrios geoestratégicos.......

Esto es un choque de civilizaciones, de culturas, de sistemas económicos, de creencias, de cosmovisión entre un sistema económico caduco y sin alma y un conjunto de sistemas con economías diversas y visiones del mundo diferentes. La lucha apenas ha comenzado, pero se puede atisbar ya el bando vencedor y no es precísamente el que nos ha tocado vivir.
Población creciente, recursos decrecientes, en especial los recursos energéticos que son la base de la producción...


----------



## torque_200bc (3 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esto al rojo vivo del sonrojo y la vergüenza ajena… madre mía, madre mía.



20 segundos aguanté


----------



## coscorron (3 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


>



Tampoco han dejado de comprar uranio ni fertilizantes... En realidad las sanciones que no les interesan los americanos no las imponen ... Somos lo gilipollas de Europa lo que pagamos las sanciones y nos imponemos las peores y cuantas más mejor como si tuvieramos alguna penitencia que pagar, pagamos las armas y la reconstrucción de Ucrania... Nuestros lideres nos han traicionado y yo espero que haya juicios por la traición al pueblo europeo. La UE es un invento para esclavizarnos más.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Apparently this is a photo recently from Krasny Liman…Ukrainians surrendering..





Para ellos la guerra ha terminado . Pronto miles de sus compañeros les seguirán en su destino.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dedalo00 (3 Jun 2022)

*Batalla por la libertad: las fuerzas especiales 'Ajmat' - Documental de RT*
Rusia es un país de muchos pueblos: todos ellos consideran a Rusia su patria, y cuando se trata de defender el país, no dudan en unirse. Los militares chechenos de la Guardia Nacional de Rusia cumplen hoy en Ucrania las misiones encomendadas, y el batallón nacionalista Azov ha hallado en ellos un oponente de su talla, nada que ver con los civiles a los que amedrenta. Así es como las fuerzas especiales 'Ajmat' se han convertido en un símbolo de lucha por libertad y de defensa de los inocentes.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jun 2022)

Manda c...!!!!!!!!!!
Les van a donar esta castaña


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

La bajada de pantalones con lo de Suecia y Finlandia. 

Nutrición.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.



Los mismos rojos hijos de puta criminales, enemigos de España, que nos han estado lavando el cerebro diciendo durante años que no hay razas ni fronteras, que son necesarios millones de africanos para pagarnos las pensiones y que España no existe como país porque es un conglomerado de naciones diferentes ...

ahora apoyan a un títere fascista y envían armas para asesinar a los " invasores " que no son más que la misma gente, pues lo de Ucrania es una guerra civil. 

Los mismos que contaron durante dos años enormes falacias relacionadas con la trama de ingeniería social y financiera llamada coronavirus ...
ahora nos cuentan mentiras todavía más gordas relacionadas con todo lo de Ucrania. 

Son los que tanto empeño pusieron en hacer creer que Biden había ganado las elecciones y que no había sido un enorme fraude para quitar a Trump. 

Son los que justificaban el black lives matter . Son los que siguen un guión supranacional dictado en los despachos de los jefes de los políticos que nos gobiernan y que no sé a dónde nos quieren llevar.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

Es posible que Ucrania pierda el 40% del territorio en esta guerra, pero siempre les quedará Zelensky.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Quizás le falla a USA que igual se creían que Rusia no estaba tan preparada. Pero por lo demás para USA la guerra va de coña.



A corto plazo, a EEUU le va genial. Pero como ya advirtió el sabio Kissinger, echar a Rusia en manos de China y permitir la integración del bloque Chino-Ruso-Iraní-Indio, supone el fin de la hegemonía usana a medio plazo. Si Rusia gana esta guerra, ese mundo multipolar será una realidad y ya se está notando. Mirad el comportamiento de Irán... Le roban un petrolero y ellos, ni cortos ni perezosos, incautan DOS. Hasta se atreven a bombardear una base americana en Irak. En definitiva, le están perdiendo el respeto a USA, probablemente después de la lamentable retirada de Afganistán.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?



Con lo del intento de asesinato pretenden hacer creer que han superado las medidas de seguridad, con lo del cáncer pretender hacer creer a los enemigos internos que Putin es vulnerable. Lo primero parece dif´cil, lo segundo, si algún proanglo se mueve lo va a pasar realmente mal antes de morir.


----------



## mirkoxx (3 Jun 2022)

Las fuentes de Rusia informan que Svyatogorsk está asegurado y los barrios residenciales ahora estaban fortificados, aunque la mayor parte de la ciudad no está en manos de nadie, ya que las unidades del Ejército de Ucrania se retiraron al otro lado del río con la artillería instalada en Svyatogorsk Lavra y dominan la ciudad propiamente dicha desde allí.

La situación podría recordarle a alguien la situación de Monte Cassino en miniatura.

Un monasterio se levanta allí en ese monte, con la ciudad a la vista. Un sueño para los observadores.

Los artilleros rusos se centran en traer proyectiles Krasnopol para despejar el lugar sin destruir el monasterio.









C.Pimentel


----------



## NPI (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con lo del intento de asesinato pretenden hacer creer que han superado las medidas de seguridad, con lo del cáncer pretender hacer creer a los enemigos internos que Putin es vulnerable. Lo primero parece dif´cil, lo segundo, si algún proanglo se mueve lo va a pasar realmente mal antes de morir.



*The Putin Interviews* y toda la PROPAGANDA de la angloesfera se cae por su propio peso, pero como os gusta haceros pajas mentales pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> A este nivel de ridículo solo se llega en España, creedme, ningún país les puede igualar.



Un líder y héroe que es un equivalente a aquellos monos de mar que vendían en las páginas de anuncios de las revistas:







Quien quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



WTF?


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> WTF?











Sea Monkeys - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> WTF?



Eran anuncios que salían en revistas como la Pronto o El Jueves en los 80. Una página con anuncios en blanco y negro donde vendían toda clase de cachivaches que no servían para nada, que eran un puto timo. Gafas con rayos x, mirillas para espiar a través de la pared, cremas para ponerse cachas... O los monitos de mar. Que no eran otra cosa que artemias, unos crustáceos pequeñitos que se suelen usar como alimento para peces, pero te decían que eran como una especie de minisirenas con caritas y todo. Estaban deshidratadas, las echabas al agua, y a correr. Menudo chasco que se llevaron unos cuantos niños después de dar la pelma para que los padres se gastasen 1000 pelas en eso...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jun 2022)

La verdad que esto se parece cada vez más a Mad-Max, y no solo por lo del precio de la gasolina…


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

Se informa que Ucrania adquirió de la empresa privada belga OIP (anteriormente Sabiex International) un número desconocido de obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm / 39 M109A4BE (foto), que anteriormente eran propiedad del ejército belga, fueron almacenados por OIP, y , según el gobierno belga, "estos sistemas ya están entregados a Ucrania. En 2012, los 108 cañones autopropulsados M109A4BE modernizados fueron retirados del servicio en Bélgica y luego vendidos por el gobierno a las empresas belgas FTS (64 cañones autopropulsados) y OIP (aparentemente los 44 restantes), quienes los repararon e intentaron venderlos en el mercado mundial (FTS vendidos en 2016, 36 sistemas en Indonesia y OIP en 2018, 18 instalaciones en EE. UU., aparentemente también para reexportación). Se informó que en abril las autoridades belgas querían comprar los restantes cañones autopropulsados M109A4BE de OIP para enviarlos a Ucrania, pero no acordaron el precio y, como resultado, la propia Ucrania compró estos sistemas a la empresa (en teoría, OIP debería haber tenido 26 de ellos).


----------



## ferrys (3 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos de los inicios de la guerra de Vietnam, ya que no es una guerra que haya estudiado en profundidad:
> 
> ¿Veís paralelismos en los inicios?
> 
> ...



Busque Indochina. La guerra de Vietnam que usted dice no la empezaron los americanos. Eso era un conflicto que se complicó después de la segunda Guerra mundial. Indochina francesa que quedó dividida en tres países.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si la tengo, en ningún momento dije que no la tenía
> 
> Dije que no quiero claudicar frente a ningún poder, se llame USA o Rusia, qué no entiendes de eso?



Eso es lo que quisiéramos todos, pero no existe lo que tú quieres, qué no entiendes de eso??


----------



## Xan Solo (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con lo del intento de asesinato pretenden hacer creer que han superado las medidas de seguridad, con lo del cáncer pretender hacer creer a los enemigos internos que Putin es vulnerable. Lo primero parece dif´cil, lo segundo, si algún proanglo se mueve lo va a pasar realmente mal antes de morir.



Yo creo que esas "noticias" reflejan lo perdidos que estamos con respecto a Rusia. Nos hacen emocionarnos con la perspectiva de que palme Putin, sin pararnos a pensar q Putin es lo mejor que Occidente puede esperar de Rusia.
Los otánicos (y, mal que nos pese, es lo q somos la mayor parte de los foreros, por "imperativo legal"), los otánicos somos gilipollas.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Más allá de Severodonetsk


Aunque no es la única y seguramente no será la más definitiva, la lucha por Severodonetsk ha ganado presencia en la prensa en los últimos días. Penúltima ciudad de Lugansk aún bajo cierto control d…




slavyangrad.es











Más allá de Severodonetsk


03/06/2022


Aunque no es la única y seguramente no será la más definitiva, la lucha por Severodonetsk ha ganado presencia en la prensa en los últimos días. Penúltima ciudad de Lugansk aún bajo cierto control de Ucrania -las tropas rusas y de la RPL controlan más de la mitad de la ciudad según ha admitido incluso el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk controlada por Ucrania Serhiy Gaidai-, la batalla se está librando actualmente en el territorio de la propia ciudad, fundamentalmente en la zona industrial y sus alrededores, una vez que las unidades ucranianas han sido expulsadas o se han retirado de la parte central y gran parte de los distritos residenciales.

A medida que la situación ha ido empeorando para Ucrania, dos han sido los escenarios mediáticos que se han barajado desde Bankova: la lucha hasta el final de una guarnición que, en inferioridad numérica y sin el armamento necesario, se niega a rendirse frente a Rusia y la retirada estratégica como fracaso ruso en el intento de rodear a esas tropas. Esas posturas representan los dos focos de poder: el comando del Ejército Ucraniano, que con Valery Zaluzhny a la cabeza exigía una orden de retirada de la primera línea para reforzar la defensa de la segunda línea, y la Oficina del Presidente, que exigía una lucha hasta el final, con las implicaciones de destrucción y aumento de número de bajas que eso conlleva.

Ahora, los medios parecen recoger un escenario que combina ambas posturas. Así lo recogía ayer el diario _Strana_:

_Según el Estado Mayor, no es necesaria una retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Severodonetsk. “Sí, el enemigo está intentando rodear a nuestras tropas. Todas las actividades y acciones realizadas tanto por el personal militar como por las unidades en general consisten en la implementación de un único plan. En estos momentos, en el plan del comando del Estado Mayor no está la necesidad de nuestras tropas de retirarse de los territorios a los que se ha referido”, afirmó Alexey Gromov, jefe adjunto del Directorio Principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en respuesta a una pregunta sobre la posible retirada de Severodonetsk a Lisichansk.

Gromov también mencionó el peligro de que la ciudad sea capturada. En su opinión, “en caso de captura de Severodonetsk, nos veremos obligados a defender toda la orilla del río y también habrá lucha en las áreas urbanas”._

Aunque la escala de la batalla es incomparable, el escenario planteado por Gromov cuenta con ciertos paralelismos a lo ocurrido en Mariupol. De ahí que Ucrania haya comenzado ya a explotar la situación en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk. Ucrania alegó ayer que 800 personas -sin especificar si civiles o militares- se refugian en la fábrica química Azot. Como entonces, Kiev presenta la lucha en los alrededores de Azot como el inicio de una contraofensiva ucraniana.

Pero las diferencias con Mariupol van más allá del grado de lucha y destrucción de las dos batallas. Como han documentado los pocos periodistas occidentales sobre el terreno, se ha producido ya una retirada, al menos parcial, de tropas ucranianas hacia Lisichansk. De ahí que las declaraciones del Estado Mayor de la Defensa de Ucrania no sean más que la constatación de que no habrá una rendición masiva de prisioneros de guerra como ocurriera en Mariupol ni la imagen de un gran convoy ucraniano en retirada. Con un lugar al que retirarse, la batalla por Severodonetsk continuará en la vecina Lisichansk.

Así lo explicaba ayer en una aparición en la radio _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ el corresponsal Alexander Kots:

_No consideraría Severodonetsk aislado de Lisichansk. Se trata de una única aglomeración urbana, que está conectada por tres puentes sobre el río Seversky Donets. Ahora mismo, queda uno solo. Estas son las dos últimas grandes ciudades de la región de Lugansk que no han sido liberadas. Y es una única área fortificada. Las tropas ucranianas se aferran a las grandes ciudades porque es fácil esconderse en ellas, esconderse detrás de los civiles, colocar puestos de tiro en edificios de pisos, como hicieron en Mariupol. 

En Severodonetsk y Lisichansk ahora se encuentra una de las agrupaciones más grandes de tropas de Ucrania, entre 10.000 y 16.000 efectivos. No sabemos realmente cuáles son sus bajas, pero son serias. La carretera que suministra esas ciudades está siendo bombardeada, pero no está cortada. Recuerdo estar en 2014 con la milicia de Strelkov en la sitiada ciudad de Slavyansk. El suministro iba a través de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk. Se abría paso por los campos. 

No creo que las tropas ucranianas estén intentando salvar la ciudad en Severodonetsk. Ahora están siendo evacuadas a Lisichansk, porque no pueden retirarse de una vez. El único puente está bajo el fuego constante. Simplemente serían destruidas. Así que se retiran en pequeños grupos. Entonces Lisichansk quedará como el último golpe para la liberación de la RPL. 

Lisichansk es muy cómoda para la defensa. Está en una colina desde la que se pueden ver los caminos en todas las direcciones desde las que están avanzando las tropas rusas. En 2014, está ciudad fue defendida por la brigada Prizrak de Alexey Mozgovoy y los ucranianos no podían tomarla. Mozgovoy abandonó Lisichansk cuando Strelkov dejó Slavyansk porque ya no tenía sentido defender la ciudad._

La pérdida de Severodonetsk, centro administrativo de la parte de Lugansk controlada por Ucrania en estos ocho años, será un gran golpe para Ucrania, que trata de ralentizar el avance ruso a la espera de más armamento occidental con el que poder utilizar la artillería a mayor distancia. Sin embargo, la futura batalla por Lisichansk, que implicará más destrucción y una protección solo temporal de otras ciudades como Artyomovsk, supone para Ucrania la posibilidad de seguir manteniendo la ficción de cierto control de lo que hasta 2014 fuera el _oblast_ de Lugansk al menos durante un tiempo.

Si no, siempre pueden seguir el guion marcado ayer por Oleskiy Arestovich, el mediático asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, el mismo que calificó de gran éxito estratégico el fallido intento de huida de Mariupol de la 36ª Brigada, que terminó con una parte de los huidos sitiados en Azovstal y más de un millar de soldados entregados a las tropas de la RPD. Ayer, Arestovich hablaba de un plan maestro según el cual Ucrania había hecho pensar a Rusia que la ciudad había sido abandonada. Ahora, según el relato de Arestovich, se encuentra en shock por el contraataque. Como apuntaba ayer uno de los canales de Telegram que con más rigor siguen la guerra desde el lado ucraniano, Arestovich parece no haber pensado bien su plan: en el ámbito urbano, la superioridad está en la defensa, no en el ataque. Un ataque sorpresa a base de sacrificar voluntariamente posiciones favorables para contraatacar desde una peor situación difícilmente puede tener sentido.

Las tropas ucranianas aún presentes en Severodonetsk continúan luchando, suficiente para que en su intervención de ayer por la noche, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky hablara de «ciertos éxitos», aunque sin especificar ninguno. Aunque el final de la batalla por Severodonetsk no será definitivo mientras no se haya librado la batalla por Lisichansk, cualquier presencia ucraniana en la ciudad seguirá siendo presentada como un gran éxito. Azot, como Ilich y Azovstal en Mariupol, proporcionan la oportunidad de retrasar lo inevitable un tiempo más.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Yo creo que esas "noticias" reflejan lo perdidos que estamos con respecto a Rusia. Nos hacen emocionarnos con la perspectiva de que palme Putin, sin pararnos a pensar q Putin es lo mejor que Occidente puede esperar de Rusia.
> Los otánicos (y, mal que nos pese, es lo q somos la mayor parte de los foreros, por "imperativo legal"), los otánicos somos gilipollas.



Efectivamente, los hay peores que Putin…y puede que este le suceda…
Las declaraciones sobre la imposibilidad de un conflicto nuclear son un error. Así lo anunció el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev.
Según el político, "cuando dicen que es imposible, porque nunca es imposible, siempre se equivocan". Medvedev añadió que las armas nucleares ya se han utilizado en la historia de la humanidad. El jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad habló de esto durante una conversación con el canal de televisión Al Jazeera.








Медведев назвал ошибкой разговоры о невозможности ядерной войны


Заявления о невозможности ядерного конфликта являются ошибкой. Об этом сообщил заместитель председателя Совета безопасности России Дмитрий Медведев.




politexpert.net


----------



## raptors (3 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?




*Con este tipo de noticias..*. se da uno cuenta de lo desesperados que estan los follaOTANicos...


----------



## ferrys (3 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tampoco han dejado de comprar uranio ni fertilizantes... En realidad las sanciones que no les interesan los americanos no las imponen ... Somos lo gilipollas de Europa lo que pagamos las sanciones y nos imponemos las peores y cuantas más mejor como si tuvieramos alguna penitencia que pagar, pagamos las armas y la reconstrucción de Ucrania... Nuestros lideres nos han traicionado y yo espero que haya juicios por la traición al pueblo europeo. La UE es un invento para esclavizarnos más.



Lo que no sabe la gente es que el oleoducto está fuera de las sanciones. Es como sancionar a un restaurante. No compramos tortilla nunca más. Pero el chuleton y el pollo l ajillo si.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Grande te viene a ti...que no das una y das vueltas y vueltas para no decir na de ná.....chupapollas.....





Nefersen dijo:


> Es posible que Ucrania pierda el 40% del territorio en esta guerra, pero siempre les quedará Zelensky.



Y el apoyo internacional, los libros sobre el Zele y la cara de tontos por el papelón que han hecho para beneficiar a los EEUU


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La verdad que esto se parece cada vez más a Mad-Max, y no solo por lo del precio de la gasolina…



En Iraq, cuando los autos civiles se acercaban a los vehículos militares de EEUU, éstos disparaban por placer hasta destrozarlos, aún queda para Mad-Max.



raptors dijo:


> *Con este tipo de noticias..*. se da uno cuenta de lo desesperados que estan los follaOTANicos...



Y cuando flotan y reflotan hilos contra foreros en Burbuja, también se ve la desesperación.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Una buena selección de mapas de la situación en partes de la línea de contacto









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## orcblin (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es posible que Ucrania pierda el 40% del territorio en esta guerra, pero siempre les quedará Zelensky.



y eurovisión, que no se te olvide.

merece la pena , a aplaudir a las 8


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Recién llegado del Kherson Herald desde la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson.

1. Las consecuencias de los ataques al campamento de mercenarios en Shirokiy Lan. Parte de los cuarteles con personal fueron destruidos.
2. Ataques del TOS cerca de Velikoye Artakovo contra posiciones de la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU.
3. Ataques de artillería contra posiciones de mortero de la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU durante un intento fallido de ofensiva en Davydov Brod.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con lo del intento de asesinato pretenden hacer creer que han superado las medidas de seguridad, con lo del cáncer pretender hacer creer a los enemigos internos que Putin es vulnerable. Lo primero parece dif´cil, lo segundo, si algún proanglo se mueve lo va a pasar realmente mal antes de morir.



Son mensajes para las mentes simples de la borregada, que necesitan una referencia del mal en una persona y ponen a Putin.

Lo que no se plantean muchos es que detrás de Putin vendrá otro, y casi seguro que peor para "occidente", y más aún si Putin desaparece de forma violenta; y más aún, en este escenario de Rusia obligada y forzada a cambiar de pareja, Europa por Asia como socios.


----------



## coscorron (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Lo que no sabe la gente es que el oleoducto está fuera de las sanciones. Es como sancionar a un restaurante. No compramos tortilla nunca más. Pero el chuleton y el pollo l ajillo si.



El oleoducto no llega a todas partes ...


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Nada nuevo en la democracia occidental: quieren que Hungría ser despojada de su voto en la UE

La vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Katharina Barly, ha propuesto privar a Hungría de su derecho de voto en la UE. En su opinión, Budapest está abusando del principio según el cual las decisiones en la UE sólo se toman por unanimidad.

Anteriormente, Hungría se opuso a la prohibición del suministro de petróleo y gas ruso a la UE.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Rusia restringe el suministro de neón en el extranjero: cuál es el riesgo

Los principales proveedores de neón al mercado mundial son Rusia y Ucrania. El neón se utiliza para crear semiconductores, que se emplean en la industria del automóvil, la electrónica y otras industrias de alta tecnología.

Las empresas de semiconductores podrían quedarse sin existencias en otoño, lo que provocaría una nueva escasez de chips y un intento de negociar con Rusia desde Occidente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Lo que no sabe la gente es que el oleoducto está fuera de las sanciones. Es como sancionar a un restaurante. No compramos tortilla nunca más. Pero el chuleton y el pollo l ajillo si.



A los oleoductos y gaseoductos les queda lo que un "accidente" tarde en suceder con algunas de las armas que regala "occidente" a los nacionalistas ucranianos.

Si el plan es forzar a Europa a renunciar a los hidrocarburos de Rusia, para que EEUU coloque sus productos ( y siga controlando el comercio y creación de precios), tened por seguro que no se cortarán, en "cortar" esos oleoductos y gaseoductos.


----------



## orcblin (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nada nuevo en la democracia occidental: quieren que Hungría ser despojada de su voto en la UE
> 
> La vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Katharina Barly, ha propuesto privar a Hungría de su derecho de voto en la UE. En su opinión, Budapest está abusando del principio según el cual las decisiones en la UE sólo se toman por unanimidad.
> 
> ...



yo creo que hungría está haciendo tiempo... 
no quiere volar puentes con rusia, primero porque no es ni mucho menos bueno para su país y además así dudo que rusia ponga problemas si se desguaza ucrania que coja su trocito, al contrario que con los polacos

además a este paso el próximo año puede tener frontera con rusia p con un pais neutral con lo que puede mandar a esparragar a la UE.

y esto los europeos lo empiezan a intuir, al igual que los turcos estás con su doblejuego con la OTAN estos están haciendo igual su papel.

que envídia, esto es lo que tendríamos que estar haciendo nosotros para defendernos de los del sur... pero bueno , somos unos vendidos...


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los mismos rojos hijos de puta criminales, enemigos de España, que nos han estado lavando el cerebro diciendo durante años que no hay razas ni fronteras, que son necesarios millones de africanos para pagarnos las pensiones y que España no existe como país porque es un conglomerado de naciones diferentes ...
> 
> ahora apoyan a un títere fascista y envían armas para asesinar a los " invasores " que no son más que la misma gente, pues lo de Ucrania es una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Hasta que te ajusten la medicación, me veo oblogado a asignarte al ignore.

Como decía el Lidl hace años " me duele a mi mas que a tí"


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia restringe el suministro de neón en el extranjero: cuál es el riesgo
> 
> Los principales proveedores de neón al mercado mundial son Rusia y Ucrania. El neón se utiliza para crear semiconductores, que se emplean en la industria del automóvil, la electrónica y otras industrias de alta tecnología.
> 
> ...



Voy comprando rublos.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Son mensajes para las mentes simples de la borregada, que necesitan una referencia del mal en una persona y ponen a Putin.
> 
> Lo que no se plantean muchos es que detrás de Putin vendrá otro, y casi seguro que peor para "occidente", y más aún si Putin desaparece de forma violenta; y más aún, en este escenario de Rusia obligada y forzada a cambiar de pareja, Europa por Asia como socios.



Si en cincuenta años no le pudieron tocar un pelo de la barba a Fidel que lo tenían a un tiro de piedra, ahora van a poder acercarse a Putin.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nada nuevo en la democracia occidental: quieren que Hungría ser despojada de su voto en la UE
> 
> La vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Katharina Barly, ha propuesto privar a Hungría de su derecho de voto en la UE. En su opinión, Budapest está abusando del principio según el cual las decisiones en la UE sólo se toman por unanimidad.
> 
> ...



Es su democracia y se la follan cuando quieren.


----------



## rober713 (3 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> Las fuentes de Rusia informan que Svyatogorsk está asegurado y los barrios residenciales ahora estaban fortificados, aunque la mayor parte de la ciudad no está en manos de nadie, ya que las unidades del Ejército de Ucrania se retiraron al otro lado del río con la artillería instalada en Svyatogorsk Lavra y dominan la ciudad propiamente dicha desde allí.
> 
> La situación podría recordarle a alguien la situación de Monte Cassino en miniatura.
> 
> ...



Precioso lugar Svyatagorsk


----------



## ATDTn (3 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A los oleoductos y gaseoductos les queda lo que un "accidente" tarde en suceder con algunas de las armas que regala "occidente" a los nacionalistas ucranianos.
> 
> Si el plan es forzar a Europa a renunciar a los hidrocarburos de Rusia, para que EEUU coloque sus productos ( y siga controlando el comercio y creación de precios), tened por seguro que no se cortarán, en "cortar" esos oleoductos y gaseoductos.



También puede haber accidentes en otros sitios.

Si algo parece un accidente a veces no lo es.

Todo este juego de la guerra es una pérdida para la mayoría. Unos pocos ganan, vendiendo la moto de que es necesario o bueno o cualquier película. Película que los medios promocionan.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Eso es lo que quisiéramos todos, pero no existe lo que tú quieres, qué no entiendes de eso??



No veo que tu quieras, cuando estás jaleando el mal, la muerte y la destrucción por unas fronteras de mierda


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Recogida de cable premium en Gangrena 3, la cara compungida del presentador-comisario lo dice todo: La UE aboga por una salida negociada con pérdida de territorios para Ucrania, Biden dice lo mismo, no se puede derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla, lo mejor es que los pringados paguen, mala apuesta. Lo divertido seria ver la cara de estos turiferarios cuando la dirección de la cadena les diga que tienen que vender la partición de 404.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jun 2022)

Antonio se va a Moldavia.


----------



## alcorconita (3 Jun 2022)

Un poco de música para el hilo. Ayuda a digerir.


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para eso se bastan ellos solos, por lo que parece...
> *Ahora en serio, de verdad os cuesta entender que, lo que queremos algunos es una Rusia libre*,...



A mí e imagino a muchos otros nos importa poco lo que tú u otros quieran... es más os apoyamos en todo lo que sea ayudaros a FINANCIAR vuestros deseos con VUESTRO CAPITAL o deuda si quieres y tienes con qué responder...

Pero que tú con NUESTRO CAPITAL y NUESTRO FUTURO, junto con el de NUESTROS HIJOS te quieras divertir cumpliendo TUS SUEÑOS de libertad y justicia y amor fraterno, pues:

- Que te hodan...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2022)

Off topic:
Ya sabés por qué USA eliminó a ETA de su lista de Organizaciones terroristas

Biden seeks agreement with Spain to resettle Central American refugees

No existen las casualidades.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No veo que tu quieras, cuando estás jaleando el mal, la muerte y la destrucción por unas fronteras de mierda



¿¿Que yo jaleo el mal, la muerte y la destrucción??. ¿¿Tú que tasfumao??


----------



## chemarin (3 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡ Occidente pide directamente la liquidación del estado de Rusia y la humillación de nuestros ciudadanos - Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Patrushev
> 
> “En última instancia, Occidente busca crear las condiciones para el establecimiento en Rusia de un régimen controlado por los occidentales, como ya se ha elaborado en Ucrania y en varios otros estados. Una operación militar especial frustró estos planes. seguridad nacional, el desprecio por los intereses de nuestro país alcanzó un nivel que amenazó la condición de Estado de Rusia, su existencia", dijo el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad.



Me alegro que se den cuenta los rusos, seguro que peco de tonto por creer que no veían la jugada, pero a veces escuchando a Putin (antes de la guerra) me daba la impresión que no se enteraba de nada, especialmente al referirse a los países occidentales como "socios".


----------



## chemarin (3 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ya, pero USA ha dado con un hueso duro de roer, las sanciones por mucho que se mantengan ya no tienen sentido.
> 
> El golpe de pedir el petróleo y el gas en rublos no se lo esperaba nadie en occidente, y al fin y al cabo, el objetivo principal de fondo de todas las guerras de USA y también de esta es perpetuar el dólar como moneda mundial para el comercio internacional, y esa si que es la guerra que han perdido los USA aunque a largo plazo; a corto plazo la está ganando porque consigue aumentar la demanda de dólares vendiendo armas a toda Europa.
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que exigir el pago en rublos fue una sorpresa para todos, y sus consecuencias aún está por verse, pero en el corto plazo es obvio que han beneficiado mucho al rublo.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El viejo pederasta ahora dice que comprara el petroleo Ruso, se están cagando y meando en los europeos.
> 
> Biden afirma que EE.UU. evalúa permitir la compra de petróleo ruso "a un precio limitado", pese al embargo introducido en marzo *
> 
> ...



El embargo y las sanciones son para arruinar a la UE, Rusia sabe perfectamente que nunca le seran levantadas, mientras existan los EEUU, claro !!!.

PD- Me rio de la crisis de los misiles cubanos, seguiran acorralando al oso, aunque conquiste toda Ucrania, o sea que los balticos y los polacos tienen muchas papeletas, para que les toque la loteria.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Esto parece el 9º Ejercito en retirada al sur de Berlin


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

Decia Biden que con descuentos EE.UU. compraría el petroleo ruso... 

Fue una buena jugada por parte del Tio Sam y es de las primeras al menos que le he visto en infinidad de tiempo...

Tras ello la OPEP ha subido lo que va a inyectar de petroleo... es noticia a seguir y un POSIBLE respiro para el coste del barril, hay que seguirlo...

En el tema del gas y otras materias primas la cosa no va igual... en el tema del gas NO HAY mucho, por no decir que no hay nada que hacer, no sólo es que no haya gas suficiente y en las cantidades apropiadas desde suministradores adecuados, es que ADEMAS financieramente la jugada europea pasaría siempre por recuperar a Rusia como proveedor principal, eso sí, un proveedor domando y bajo el yugo europeo-estadounidense... y esto lo saben TODOS LOS SUMINISTRADORES, con lo cual NINGUNO está dispuesto a arriesgar ni un centavo o poner su futuro bajo esa premisa... y si Rusia ganase y no lo consiguiesen, pues Rusia ya tiene hechas las inversiones, con lo cual, tampoco es rentable y NADIE asegura que el cambio de política en Europa vaya por otros derroteros... RIESGO, RIESGO, RIESGO... y financieramente esto subyuga cualquier planteamiento de medio y largo plazo, que es preciso para amortizar estas inversiones...

De todo esto que digo, parece ser que muchos en Europa o no sabían o no querían saber o simplemente estan tan faltos de críticos y crítica que obvian todo aquello que no les conviene a sus actos...









Russia is winning the economic war - and Putin is no closer to withdrawing troops | Larry Elliott


The perverse effects of sanctions means rising fuel and food costs for the rest of the world – and fears are growing of a humanitarian catastrophe, says Larry Elliott, the Guardian’s economics editor




www.theguardian.com





Algunos por aquí ADVERTIMOS de todas estas cosas que dice el artículo... y dijimos que la LENTITUD de Rusia CONVIENE a su economía... es más ADVERTIMOS que podría darse una SITUACIÓN indeseable de todo punto, en la cual a Rusia la guerra no sólo no le PERJUDICA, sino que POTENCIA su economía y en ESE MOMENTO, Rusia y el mundo estarían en un ATOLLADERO imposible de resolver...

Así que por favor, PODRIA ALGUIEN decirle a esta gente que busque CRITICOS con sus BOBADAS y empiecen a evaluar ANTICIPADAMENTE los aconteceres que PROVOCARAN sus decisiones...


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Me los quitan de las manos, oiga


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Noventa días más o menos de guerra, 3 meses, ¿Cuánto aguantara el ejercito ucraniano?
> 
> Sin apenas relevos, ya que no se ven esas rotaciones de tropa, solo se habla de nuevos reclutas enviados al frente y sin preparación.



Combaten escudandose en los civiles y dando golpes de mano aislados a vehiculos, dispara y corre, el avance lento es debido a una gran resistencia ucraniana, la capacidad para enviar nuevos batallones ukros recien entrenados, es muy alta, tienen millones de reservistas y la Otan los equipa, es una guerra de desgaste mientras fluya el dinero y queden ucranianos varones capaces de sostener un kalashnikov.

PD- Cuando la UE decida bajar en la proxima estacion, el tren de la guerra se detiene, *no dudo que eso ocurra, pero pueden pasar años...*


----------



## coscorron (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El embargo y las sanciones son para arruinar a la UE, Rusia sabe perfectamente que nunca le seran levantadas, mientras existan los EEUU, claro !!!.
> 
> PD- Me rio de la crisis de los misiles cubanos, seguiran acorralando al oso, aunque conquiste toda Ucrania, o sea que los balticos y los polacos tienen muchas papeletas, para que les toque la loteria.



Así es y la estrategía de unos y otros ya no tiene vuelta atrás .. Rusia afrontará sanciones y en el caso de que le propongan levantarlas siempre estará sobre la mesa las amenazas de sanciones, y la UE igualmente rompió los puentes ... Se viene pobreza enérgetica y alimentaria para bastantes años y de la buena ... cuando vuestros hijos pasen frios porque no puedas pagar 400 euros de calefacción decis jodete Putín e ya ...


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Pringaos, de huespedes y dando por culo:


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eran anuncios que salían en revistas como la Pronto o El Jueves en los 80. Una página con anuncios en blanco y negro donde vendían toda clase de cachivaches que no servían para nada, que eran un puto timo. Gafas con rayos x, mirillas para espiar a través de la pared, cremas para ponerse cachas... O los monitos de mar. Que no eran otra cosa que artemias, unos crustáceos pequeñitos que se suelen usar como alimento para peces, pero te decían que eran como una especie de minisirenas con caritas y todo. Estaban deshidratadas, las echabas al agua, y a correr. Menudo chasco que se llevaron unos cuantos niños después de dar la pelma para que los padres se gastasen 1000 pelas en eso...



Era una estafa en toda regla, tambien vendian *"El cuchillo de la Armada" *colocaban unas cuantas anclas en el anuncio y los compradores se pensaban que eran excedentes de la armada española, cuchillos de buceadores de combate a precio de saldo !!!.


----------



## ferrys (3 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El oleoducto no llega a todas partes ...



Si que llega. Lo que no llegan son los petroleros a no ser que les metan por el Danubio.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Joder macho. 
Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A mí e imagino a muchos otros nos importa poco lo que tú u otros quieran... es más os apoyamos en todo lo que sea ayudaros a FINANCIAR vuestros deseos con VUESTRO CAPITAL o deuda si quieres y tienes con qué responder...
> 
> Pero que tú con NUESTRO CAPITAL y NUESTRO FUTURO, junto con el de NUESTROS HIJOS te quieras divertir cumpliendo TUS SUEÑOS de libertad y justicia y amor fraterno, pues:
> 
> - Que te hodan...



Tú no sabes lo que quiere la gente, ni en mil años lo podrías saber, menos humos....


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú no sabes lo que quiere la gente, ni en mil años lo podrías saber, menos humos....



¿¿¿¿Lo que la gente quiere????... ni idea, pero te digo que soy muy receptivo a escuchar y ayudar:

Por eso te digo que estoy CONTIGO en lo que tú quieras y AYUDARÉ para que te financien SI PUEDES RESPONDER de ello para que conquistes tus metas... eso SÍ:

- PAGANDO DE TU BOLSILLO...


----------



## Kron II (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho.
> Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.



Incluye además que el aparato en cuestión funcione correctamente, porque por lo que se comenta muchos de los Javelin que les han endosado tienen la batería inoperativa y, por lo tanto, no pueden funcionar correctamente. No entiendo mucho sobre armas de infantería, exceptuando vehículos blindados, pero supongo que lo ideal sería comprarlo en un tenderete como en Afganistan y que se pueda probar el artículo antes de adquirir.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A corto plazo, a EEUU le va genial. Pero como ya advirtió el sabio Kissinger, echar a Rusia en manos de China y permitir la integración del bloque Chino-Ruso-Iraní-Indio, supone el fin de la hegemonía usana a medio plazo. Si Rusia gana esta guerra, ese mundo multipolar será una realidad y ya se está notando. Mirad el comportamiento de Irán... Le roban un petrolero y ellos, ni cortos ni perezosos, incautan DOS. Hasta se atreven a bombardear una base americana en Irak. En definitiva, le están perdiendo el respeto a USA, probablemente después de la lamentable retirada de Afganistán.



¿Dónde ve usted un mundo "multipolar"? ¡¡Yo solo veo uno bipolar!! EEUU-China.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Lo que la gente quiere????... ni idea, pero te digo que soy muy receptivo a escuchar y ayudar:
> 
> Por eso te digo que estoy CONTIGO en lo que tú quieras y AYUDARÉ para que te financien SI PUEDES RESPONDER de ello para que conquistes tus metas... eso SÍ:
> 
> - PAGANDO DE TU BOLSILLO...



No, no sabes escuchar (o leer), la gente no quiere que le pagues nada, quiere que la dejes en paz, son millones de personas, ya tomará cada una su decisión

Solo que, cuando te inmiscuyes, hay problemas, lógico, por otra parte


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>





Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho.
> Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.



El envío es gratis si tienes *Armazon Prime.*


----------



## Julc (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Joder, qué caro está todo.
Me espero a las rebajas.


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, no sabes escuchar (o leer), la gente no quiere que le pagues nada, quiere que la dejes en paz, son millones de personas, ya tomará cada una su decisión
> 
> Solo que, cuando te inmiscuyes, hay problemas, lógico, por otra parte



Chavalín que algunos estamos aquí desde que la burbuja nos parió... que mientras la gente compraba y compraba a precios surrealistas, NOSOTROS nos llevabamos las manos a la cabeza...

Y cuando la cosa explotó... pues EFECTIVAMENTE teníamos razón, pero CON RAZÓN o SIN ELLA nos vimos afectados...

Si tú QUIERES ALGO:

PAGALO...

Pero si tus ESTUPIDECES me obligan a mí a tener que pagar por ello, pues va a ser que NO, QUE ME OPONDRÉ con toda mi firmeza y cuando llegue el trágico día en que esas MEMECES haya que pagarlas, no quiero sentir que no he estado haciendo lo suficiente...

Tus DESEOS o ILUSIONES:

*NO NOS LAS PODEMOS PERMITIR*


----------



## Salamandra (3 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A los oleoductos y gaseoductos les queda lo que un "accidente" tarde en suceder con algunas de las armas que regala "occidente" a los nacionalistas ucranianos.
> 
> Si el plan es forzar a Europa a renunciar a los hidrocarburos de Rusia, para que EEUU coloque sus productos ( y siga controlando el comercio y creación de precios), tened por seguro que no se cortarán, en "cortar" esos oleoductos y gaseoductos.



A los oleoductos y geseoductos no les queda solo el accidente de los ucranianos.

Si creo que sea el principal escollo.

Alos oleoductos y gaseoductos les queda la voluntad de los estados miembros de la UE de eliminarlos y con ello toda dependencia de los países que lo forman, tanto si quieren como si no de de que se eliminen.

En ello estamos y la pregunta siempre es la misma ¿Por que nos hacemos tanto daño en beneficio de un tercero y un cuarto? Ucrania no es UE y estados unidos tiene un acuerdo de cooperación mutua , no extractivo ¿pot qué no se le dice tampoco no?


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho.
> Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.



Y como no cabe en el buzón, te lo dejan en el ascensor...


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

Recordando los comienzos de la guerra de ucrania en 2014, asi es como los ukropitecos nanzis se las gastaban contra su propia gente y enel dombass, la guerra no empezo en febrero 2022 sino en 2014. Fuente que pongo de una rusa que no es precisamente comunista...pero la info que da es buena...
https://"t".me/liusivaya/928


----------



## dabuti (3 Jun 2022)

¿Pedro J. se quedó tonto con Exuperancia o ya lo era?

Necesita una nuke por su puto orto, me temo.









Por qué Putin no intimida ya a la OTAN: 100 días que acabaron con el mito de la máquina militar rusa


Analizamos con la colaboración de tres especialistas la evolución del conflicto a lo largo de estos cien días, las consecuencias (que ya se están haciendo notar) y la posibilidad (o no) de que la amenaza nuclear se acabe convirtiendo en realidad.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho.
> Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.



hombre, un red dot de verdad y un visor nocturno estarian bien


este se puede encontrar la version china en aliexpress









PK-AT Russian Red Dot Sight with Flashlight and Red Laser Pointer. BelOMO | eBay


PK-A T. Russian Red Dot Sight by BelOMO. PK-AT - version of famous Russian collimator "red dot"PK-A where the main different isopen uncovered knobs that are finger adjustable. PK-AT is overbuilt to handle the strongest of recoils and can be attached to any weapon regardless of caliber.



www.ebay.co.uk





que evidentemente se parece pero no es igual









179.93€ |Kobra mira de punto rojo PK A AK Series 1x28, con montura de riel lateral SKS / SVD|Visores de rifle| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com









https://russianarmyshop.eu/97-russian-red-dot-scopes


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Jun 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Incluye además que el aparato en cuestión funcione correctamente, porque por lo que se comenta muchos de los Javelin que les han endosado tienen la batería inoperativa y, por lo tanto, no pueden funcionar correctamente. No entiendo mucho sobre armas de infantería, exceptuando vehículos blindados, pero supongo que lo ideal sería comprarlo en un tenderete como en Afganistan y que se pueda probar el artículo antes de adquirir.



ya macho, pero probar un javelin? como probar un pazerfaust: un solo uso


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

La verdad que no quiere entender occidente y algunos disturbados foreros:


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Bocazas...


----------



## pemebe (3 Jun 2022)

*Austria y Suiza juntas: Los mapas virales muestran el verdadero tamaño de la ocupación rusa de Ucrania*
Austria y Suiza juntas: Los mapas virales muestran el verdadero tamaño de la ocupación rusa de UcraniaMapa que muestra la extensión de la ocupación rusa de Ucrania, igual a la superficie combinada de Austria y Suiza.
Por el corresponsal de las redes sociales Dominic Culverwell 2 de junio de 2022

Varios mapas que muestran el verdadero tamaño de la ocupación rusa en Ucrania se han hecho virales, y muchos europeos se han quedado sorprendidos al comparar la superficie total con la de su propio país.

Un usuario ucraniano de Facebook, Alex Bokoch, consideró que otros estados europeos no entendían del todo la extensión de Ucrania y la cantidad de territorio tomado por Rusia. "¡Para mis amigos europeos! Tened en cuenta esta zona de Ucrania que ha sido ocupada ahora por Rusia, cuando escuchéis las declaraciones de vuestros políticos", escribió.

*Calculó que 123.299 kilómetros cuadrados, más del 20% de Ucrania, están bajo ocupación y comparó con otros países europeos. El medio de comunicación independiente Meduza calculó una superficie aún mayor incluyendo las aguas de Ucrania: 143.886 kilómetros cuadrados, alrededor del 24% de Ucrania. *

Para enfatizar, Bokoch publicó mapas que muestran que la superficie total equivale a la de Austria y Suiza juntas, o a la mitad de Italia, o a la de Croacia, Eslovenia, Bosnia y Montenegro juntas.

Los mapas no tardaron en hacerse virales en Twitter, y muchos usuarios los utilizaron para rebatir los recientes argumentos del presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y del ex secretario de Estado estadounidense, Henry Kissinger, de que Ucrania debería ceder su territorio ocupado a Rusia. 

"Algunas personas dicen que Ucrania debe ceder los territorios ocupados por Rusia. Dirían lo mismo si estuviéramos hablando de la mitad de Inglaterra e Italia, 1/3 de Alemania?", tuiteó la politóloga Kateryna Kruk. 

"Sacrificar un poco de territorio al caníbal Putin no es un precio excesivo por la paz, la estabilidad, el amor y los negocios de siempre con Rusia, ¿verdad? El ucraniano Oleksiy Bokoch comparó este "pequeño territorio" con los países europeos", escribió Olena Halushka, del Centro de Acción Anticorrupción de Ucrania.

Los comentarios reflejan las frustraciones que los ucranianos han expresado a menudo en Internet de que los europeos occidentales carecen de conciencia y conocimiento sobre Ucrania y no tratan a este país en pie de igualdad.

En respuesta a los comentarios de Macron y Kissinger, Kiev dejó claro que no aceptaba esta discusión y anunció que Ucrania no cederá en absoluto ningún territorio a Rusia. 

"No puede haber mayor golpe en la espalda que las propuestas de ceder parte de los territorios de aquellos cuyos valores y fronteras protegen los ucranianos dando sus vidas", declaró el asesor presidencial ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak. "¿O acaso ya no vale la pena luchar por la libertad y la democracia?"


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

Expertos analistas militares, jojojo, descubriendo el caldo de pollo, en todos los regimientos hay unidades de servicios y de instruccion, soldados profesionales voluntarios haciendo de oficinistas y rancheros, lo hacen todos los ejercitos del mundo, el ejercito napoleonico tambien lo hacia asi, cogia algunas compañias de los escuadrones de caballeria existentes y formaba nuevas unidades para enviarlas a España, cuando terminaba la campaña regresaban a sus antiguas unidades.









Para reponer su ejército en Ucrania, Rusia planea prescindir de sus unidades de entrenamiento. – Galaxia Militar


Antes de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ordenara a sus fuerzas ampliar su guerra contra Ucrania a partir de




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## SanRu (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Busque Indochina. La guerra de Vietnam que usted dice no la empezaron los americanos. Eso era un conflicto que se complicó después de la segunda Guerra mundial. Indochina francesa que quedó dividida en tres países.



Gracias, pero hasta ahí llego.

Me refería a la fase americana.


----------



## coscorron (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Si que llega. Lo que no llegan son los petroleros a no ser que les metan por el Danubio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078326



el Druzhba ya ves que a España no llega ...
Somos los mas mejores sancionandonos a nosotros mismos ... Es lo que tiene ser pedigüeños??


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

No tienen ni para ganar en Ucrania van a tener para meterse en más fregados.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Austria y Suiza juntas: Los mapas virales muestran el verdadero tamaño de la ocupación rusa de Ucrania*
> Austria y Suiza juntas: Los mapas virales muestran el verdadero tamaño de la ocupación rusa de UcraniaMapa que muestra la extensión de la ocupación rusa de Ucrania, igual a la superficie combinada de Austria y Suiza.
> Por el corresponsal de las redes sociales Dominic Culverwell 2 de junio de 2022
> 
> ...



Me gusta el de Italia, para verlo más claro…


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Cien días sobreviviendo en Járkov sin agua ni luz y entre cadáveres.*
El señor Olexander huele a alcohol de 40 grados y no son ni las 10 de la mañana. Está sentado en el único banco que queda en pie junto a otros dos hombres adultos, pero ha visto a dos extraños que dicen ser periodistas y quiere enseñarles "la guerra de verdad". Echamos un vistazo de 360 grados: edificios agujereados y ennegrecidos, misiles sin explotar clavados en el asfalto, tiendas reventadas, gasolineras calcinadas y cristales rotos por todas partes.

*Si Hollywood quisiera rodar un drama apocalíptico, no encontraría mejor decorado que este de Saltivka*, antes del 24 de febrero un próspero barrio de clase media y hoy, un gigantesco escombro. La mayor parte de esta destrucción la provocaron los rusos el primero de estos 100 días de guerra, cuando creyeron que iban a poder tomar la ciudad con facilidad. "Voy a enseñaros algo muy exclusivo y os invito a beber algo", insiste Olexander.









Cien días sobreviviendo en Járkov sin agua ni luz y entre cadáveres


El señor Olexander huele a alcohol de 40 grados y no son ni las 10 de la mañana. Está sentado en el único banco que queda en pie junto a otros dos hombres adultos, pero ha...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

Dron usano...




Dron otomano...


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

Atención, las cosas se empiezan a poner malas de verdad... estamos tirando de reservas:









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





En economía esto se llama DESCAPITALIZARSE... son ahorros para tiempos de PENALIDADES y DIFICULTADES... 

Un auténtico desastre... si no somos capaces de frenar esta guerra antes de que acabe el año, toda europa estará condenada... simplemente no hay reservas suficientes para ir más allá...

Rusia nos va a hacer pagar con miseria nuestros políticos de mierd...


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Rusia pierde a al menos el 50% de sus soldados en la ciudad de Popasna, según Kiev.*
El Ejército ruso ha sufrido "pérdidas significativas" en la ciudad de *Popasna*, en el sureste de *Ucrania*, según el último parte del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania*.

Esas pérdidas alcanzan al menos al 50% de los efectivos rusos que combaten en esa urbe de la región de *Lugansk*, de acuerdo con el parte castrense publicado en Facebook, que añade que continúa la batalla también en el centro de la ciudad oriental de *Severodonetsk*.

En esa zona, las tropas rusas siguen disparando contra las posiciones ucranianas e infraestructuras civiles, y los aviones de asalto lanzaron ataques aéreos.

*Kiev *destaca asimismo que persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles desde el territorio de *Bielorrusia *y que los invasores mantienen su ofensiva con artillería en la región de *Donetsk*. Informa Efe


----------



## McNulty (3 Jun 2022)

Que fuente utilizan para verificar cada unidad perdida? Siempre me lo he preguntado, porque además lo aseveran con total rotundidad. Tienen a becarios estudiando y analizando cada tanque ruso destruido que se cuelga en twitter? Es un poco absurdo.

Si los mismos estados en guerra no saben lo que realmente han perdido y solo manejan estimaciones (lo mismo con las muertes de tropa), una página de internet....


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Sin embargo cuando son ellos los que atacan ciudades no son centros criminales sino que están desnazificando, los muy hijos de puta.


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Incluye además que el aparato en cuestión funcione correctamente, porque por lo que se comenta muchos de los Javelin que les han endosado tienen la batería inoperativa y, por lo tanto, no pueden funcionar correctamente. No entiendo mucho sobre armas de infantería, exceptuando vehículos blindados, pero supongo que lo ideal sería comprarlo en un tenderete como en Afganistan y que se pueda probar el artículo antes de adquirir.



Es de suponer que todo seria "legal" y que la venta iria con "garantia legal", y pudiendo devolver el producto, con derecho a reintegro, en caso de no quedar totalmente satisfecho ...


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

El personaje que interpreta Zelensky se está comiendo al propio Zelensky...


----------



## manodura79 (3 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que fuente utilizan para verificar cada unidad perdida? Siempre me lo he preguntado, porque además lo aseveran con total rotundidad. Tienen a becarios estudiando y analizando cada tanque ruso destruido que se cuelga en twitter? Es un poco absurdo.
> 
> Si los mismos estados en guerra no saben lo que realmente han perdido y solo manejan estimaciones (lo mismo con las muertes de tropa), una página de internet....



Fotos de tuiter. Sí, repito. Usan fotos de tuiter para confirmar el equipo destruido. Es la época que nos ha tocado vivir.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*El BOE publica la orden para liberar cuatro millones de barriles de petróleo como respuesta a la guerra de Ucrania.*
El *Boletín Oficial del Estado* (*BOE*) publica el acuerdo por el que se liberan cuatro millones de barriles de existencias mínimas de seguridad de productos petrolíferos, en el marco de la segunda acción coordinada de la *Agencia Internacional de la Energía* (*AIE*) como respuesta a la *guerra de Ucrania*.

El acuerdo fue adoptado por el *Consejo de Ministros* en su reunión del pasado 17 de mayo, a propuesta de la ministra para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, *Teresa Ribera*, señala el BOE.

El pasado 4 de marzo, el *Consejo de Ministros* ya acordó la liberación por parte de España de dos millones de barriles de petróleo de las existencias mínimas de seguridad existentes en nuestro país, pasando la obligación de 92 días a 89,4 días.

Ello, en el marco del *Plan de Respuesta Coordinado de la AIE* con objeto de poner en el mercado global un total de 60 millones de barriles de petróleo, explica el BOE. Informa Efe


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, no sabes escuchar (o leer), la gente no quiere que le pagues nada, quiere que la dejes en paz, son millones de personas, ya tomará cada una su decisión
> 
> Solo que, cuando te inmiscuyes, hay problemas, lógico, por otra parte



¿Cuándo llegará el momento en que el señor Biden y compañía nos dejen en paz al resto de la humanidad y podamos tomar nuestras propias decisiones libremente?


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Fotos de tuiter. Sí, repito. Usan fotos de tuiter para confirmar el equipo destruido. Es la época que nos ha tocado vivir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Este fue el pistoletazo de salida



Empezó con un presidente que mostró síntomas de su Alzheimer en el segundo mandato, y podría terminar con uno que deja a un enfermo de Alzheimer a la altura de un Mensa encocado.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Jun 2022)

Por supuesto trabajos que por tanto no se darán a Españoles. Es curioso que siempre sea una prioridad el inmigrante que acaba de llegar y el que ha trabajado para que España sea lo que es actualmente (bueno o malo) siempre sea el último de la lista para ayudas, búsqueda de empleo, etc etc Luego traerán a sus familias (difícilmente volverán la mayoría) con lo cual la cantidad de refugiados se multiplicará exponencialmente y con ello el coste en ayudas económicas, viviendas sociales....

*CAIXABANK Y RANDSTAD PROMUEVEN LA INSERCIÓN LABORAL DE REFUGIADOS UCRANIANOS. *Ambas entidades llevarán a cabo acciones de difusión internas y entre las empresas y entidades del grupo, en el caso de CaixaBank, para fomentar y promover la cooperación humanitaria* y la mayor cuota de inserción laboral entre las personas que llegan de Ucrania*, según un comunicado de la entidad emitido este viernes.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Chavalín que algunos estamos aquí desde que la burbuja nos parió... que mientras la gente compraba y compraba a precios surrealistas, NOSOTROS nos llevabamos las manos a la cabeza...
> 
> Y cuando la cosa explotó... pues EFECTIVAMENTE teníamos razón, pero CON RAZÓN o SIN ELLA nos vimos afectados...
> 
> ...



Precisamente te digo lo contrario, son las decisiones personales las que la gente termina tomando, y eso, no va a cambiar por mucho que llores o patalees, es así, punto. Nadie te dice que debas ni preocuparte ni pagar a nadie nada, no sé cuando lo vais a entender

Te ves afectado en una crisis, porque vives en un estado que vive de hacer creer a la gente que le va a salvar de malas decisiones, eso es una gilipollez y lo sabes, y lo único que indico es que, a la gente, la debes dejar libre para tomar, si, para tomar esas malas decisiones, ya que son las únicas que enseñan, y por lo tanto, las más necesarias

El problema viene cuando, como si fueras un superheroe con capa, haces que esas malas decisiones que se puedan tomar, las tenga que pagar otros en forma de ayudas que, realmente no ayudan nada porque no enseñan

Pero yo ni estaba hablando de eso....
Decía que estáis tratando de sustituir un "amo mundial", como puede ser USA por otros que no tienen escrupilos con nmeterse en guerras o traficar con las materias primas con el único fin del chantaje

Hoy el mundo es peor sin duda que antes de empezar todo esto,y no, la culpa no es de Francisco, un camionero leonés que trata de llevar su vida y dar de comer a sus tres hijos, ni de María, una estudiante de universidad que lo único que quiere es hacer cosas acorde a su edad
Pero tampoco es de Anton, que es un chico que vivía en Kiev hasta hace poco, ahora la vida le ha dado un vuelco y está en Varsovia, se ha buscado un trabajo de lo que sea (gracias que, al menos habla inglés) con el que tiene que dar de comer a su madre y a su abuela, porque su padre ya no está, murió hace poco, en una batalla contra el ejercito ruso..

Y sabes? tampoco es de Dimitri, este vive en Moscú con su familia, estudiaba para ser informático y trabajaba en un McDonalds para tener un poco para sus gastos, ahora vive en una situación que no le permite planearse, porque aun no sabe si le van a llamar para la nueva marca o tiene que buscar otra cosa, además, se habúa encaprichado con una chica de Tallinn y no tiene claro cuando y como se van a ver, ya que, aunque puede llegar, ya no le sale tan a cuenta como antes

Son ejemplos ficticios, pero que pueden ser reales, alguno más tragico que otro, claro, pero todo depende de que desde el estado, se están inmiscuyendo en la vida de la gente, decidiendo quien tiene que morir o a quien hay que cambiar la vida porque "la frontera esté aquó o allá"

Yo solo pido una cosa, dejadnos en paz, si no, la gente nos terminaremos por enfadar, no queremos ni necesitamos la tutela de ningún estado, gracias


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Me gusta el de Italia, para verlo más claro…



O como la suma de los territorios de Portugal, más Galicia y Asturias...


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania investiga la deportación de niños a Rusia como posible genocidio.*
Los fiscales que investigan casos de *crímenes de guerra* en *Ucrania *están examinando denuncias de deportación forzosa de niños a *Rusia *desde la invasión, mientras buscan formular una acusación por *genocidio*, confirma la fiscal general. El derecho internacional humanitario clasifica como *crimen de guerra* la deportación masiva forzada de personas durante un conflicto. El* "traslado forzoso de niños" *en particular califica como genocidio, el más grave de los *crímenes de guerra*, en virtud de la *Convención sobre el Genocidio de 1948* que prohibió la intención de destruir, total o parcialmente, un grupo nacional, étnico, racial o religioso.

La fiscal general *Iryna Venediktova*, que supervisa múltiples investigaciones sobre *crímenes de guerra* en *Ucrania*, asegura que "tenemos más de 20 casos sobre el traslado forzoso de personas" a *Rusia *desde varias regiones del país de Europa del Este desde que comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero.

"Desde los primeros días de la *guerra*, empezamos este caso de genocidio", explica Venediktova. En medio del caos y la destrucción causados por el ataque de *Rusia*, centrarse en la remoción de niños ofrece la mejor manera de obtener las pruebas necesarias para cumplir con la rigurosa definición legal de *genocidio*: "Por eso esta transferencia forzosa de niños es muy importante para nosotros".

Venediktova no proporciona un número de víctimas trasladadas a la fuerza. Sin embargo, la defensora de los derechos humanos de *Ucrania*,* Lyudmyla Denisova*, dijo a mediados de mayo que *Rusia *había reubicado a *más de 210.000 niños* durante el conflicto, parte de más de 1,2 millones de ucranianos que, según *Kiev*, habían sido deportados contra su voluntad. Informa Reuters


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Cerca de 1.900 escuelas ucranianas han sido atacadas tras 100 días de guerra.*
*Save the Children* ha alertado de que más escuelas en *Ucrania *han sufrido daños y han sido destruidas en los últimos casi 100 días que en los primeros siete años tras el estallido de los combates en 2014.

En concreto, al menos *1.888 centros escolares* han sido atacados desde que el conflicto se intensificó el 24 de febrero, según el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia de *Ucrania*, lo que supone más del doble de la cantidad de ataques de este tipo registrados en el este de *Ucrania *entre 2014 y 2021, cuando unos 750 colegios resultaron dañados, destruidos u obligados a cerrar.

Un total de *180 escuelas han sido totalmente destruidas*, lo que equivale a una de cada diez escuelas atacadas este año; y 1.708 han sufrido algún daño, encontrándose más de la mitad en el este de Ucrania. La guerra ha interrumpido la educación de los 7,5 millones de niños y niñas que vivían en *Ucrania *a principios de este año.

El bombardeo en *Ucrania *ha obligado a *más de 6,8 millones de personas* a huir del país en los últimos casi 100 días, alrededor de la mitad de ellos menores de 18 años, es decir, una media de *33.500 niños al día*. Informa Europa Press


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Cuándo llegará el momento en que el señor Biden y compañía nos dejen en paz al resto de la humanidad y podamos tomar nuestras propias decisiones libremente?



Pidele cuentas a él, no a mi ni a un ucraniano...crees que eso va a cambiar las cosas? y cambiar para qué? hacia qué y en qué condiciones?

Si no ofreces algo mejor para el resto......


----------



## McNulty (3 Jun 2022)

Vamos que les habrán colado cientos de fakes de twitter, que pasan por bajas rusas.


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Creo que ni la ONU ni la diplomacia europea han sabido hacer bien su papel. Supuesto que la ONU sirva para algo...


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Cuándo llegará el momento en que el señor Biden y compañía nos dejen en paz al resto de la humanidad y podamos tomar nuestras propias decisiones libremente?



Por ejemplo, cuando les compremos todo el gas y el petroleo a ellos (o indirectamente a sus socios del golfo), en dolares, y al precio que ellos digan. 
La cosa no tiene mucha más ciencia, creo ...


----------



## Artedi (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora en serio, de verdad os cuesta entender que, lo que queremos algunos es una Rusia libre, fuera del control de una sola persona?



Como cuando estaba Yeltsin? Pregunto...

NOTA: los rusos tienen lo de Yeltsin grabado a fuego. Si Putin es o no es un autócrata les importa relativamente poco, lo que quieren ante todo es no regresar a los 90. De momento, Putin garantiza ese no-regreso, y encarna la salida de esa época nefasta para Rusia. Esto es lo que cuenta de verdad allá, sobre todo cuando no hay un líder claro con suficiente talla como para representar una alternativa (lo de Navalny, a los que conocemos el "paño" por habernos pateado el país, estaremos de acuerdo en que "no cuela").


----------



## hartman (3 Jun 2022)

hoy esperando el medico:
langostos quejandose de que apenas hay medicos en la seg social y sueltan joder no hay dinewro para contratar medicos pero si para armas para ucrania.
negacionistas.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Atención, las cosas se empiezan a poner malas de verdad... estamos tirando de reservas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En román paladino, el gobierno ha cogido el martillo y va a romper la hucha con él. O acaba de sacar el cajón y coger el sobre que está pegado con celo en la parte de atrás. Muy mala señal...


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Precisamente te digo lo contrario, son las decisiones personales las que la gente termina tomando, y eso, no va a cambiar por mucho que llores o patalees, es así, punto. Nadie te dice que debas ni preocuparte ni pagar a nadie nada, no sé cuando lo vais a entender
> 
> Te ves afectado en una crisis, porque vives en un estado que vive de hacer creer a la gente que le va a salvar de malas decisiones, eso es una gilipollez y lo sabes, y lo único que indico es que, a la gente, la debes dejar libre para tomar, si, para tomar esas malas decisiones, ya que son las únicas que enseñan, y por lo tanto, las más necesarias
> 
> ...



bla... bla... bla.. bla... quiero salvar a Rusia y la libertad...y bla, bla, bla...

Pero que sean otros, que yo...

Siempre las mismas posturas...

Que no te veo en Rusia, ni te veo financiando tus IDEALES o ESTUPIDECES... que es todo charla y parloteo vacío...

Que el monte no me gusta... que no soy antisocial... que es el estado el culpable...

Son tus deseos, POR UNA VEZ SÉ UN HOMBRECITO y haz lo que debes... vete a Rusia o Ucrania y HAZ LO QUE DEBES...

Los que estamos aquí ni queremos pagar, ni tenemos sueños de nada con RESPETO A OTROS...

Me parece bien el régimen QATARÍ... el TURCO... el IRANÍ... o el ARABE...

No acepto ISRAEL porque es INACEPTABLE que Dios te expropie tus propiedades...


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

__





Pensamiento ilusorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Jun 2022)

La preocupación de los ucranianos por las bajas rusas y donbasianas cuando no dan cuenta de las suyas, es como mínimo, conmovedora. Desde el 2014 hasta hoy parece que no les ha preocupado mucho que pasaba con la muchachada del Donbas a la que estaban bombardeando sin demasiada compasión.

Ante semejante riada de emoción y empatía, siendo viernes, una bonita canción:


----------



## ATDTn (3 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Antonio se va a Moldavia.



Que se quede.


----------



## vil. (3 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En román paladino, el gobierno ha cogido el martillo y va a romper la hucha con él. O acaba de sacar el cajón y coger el sobre que está pegado con celo en la parte de atrás. Muy mala señal...



Pues tras la inyección de más petroleo por la OPEP...

Ahora, por favor, que baje el precio, que si sigue donde está... MIEDITO... tengamos en consideración que ya EE.UU. liberó, que esta es una operación concertada con otros y el escenario es de ampliación de oferta por parte de la OPEP...

Como no baje... 

Ya sólo queda rezar... lo de Ucrania, Rusia cada vez lo ve más claro, es EL VIETNAM europeo, algunos lo dijimos... y nos van a hacer sufrir día sí y día también... era muy previsible que así fuese... algunos lo dijimos y no me cansaré de repetirlo, porque es DELICTIVO que no se escuchase el sentido común...


----------



## ATDTn (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Recogida de cable premium en Gangrena 3, la cara compungida del presentador-comisario lo dice todo: La UE aboga por una salida negociada con pérdida de territorios para Ucrania, Biden dice lo mismo, no se puede derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla, lo mejor es que los pringados paguen, mala apuesta. Lo divertido seria ver la cara de estos turiferarios cuando la dirección de la cadena les diga que tienen que vender la partición de 404.



Eso se lo podría haber dicho cualquier militar, que sea listo, que iba a pasar.
Panda de gilipollas


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Jun 2022)

Venga, lo que mas me entretiene... lo que llamáis ad hominem 

Pones a un pandereto cerca de un tanque y se cree general:




Además, es repartidor en Correos con la carrera de Quimicas sin terminar, pero OJO, que luego el foro mira con recelo todo lo que venga de oficiales profesionales, sobre todo si comunican en ingles, que eso pone a prueba nuestro nivel intermedio:




Domicilio de Revista Ejercitos:




Otanear en España es una puta ruina. Cada vez veo mas meritorio lo que hace Ibai Llanos...

Resumiendo: que vuestros gurues militares son un pajero semi asperguer y un repartidor de Correos. MI MAS CORDIAL ENHORABUENA.


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

HOY:







Pocos se han ventilado hoy, hay que aumentar el ritmo


----------



## ZARGON (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si en cincuenta años no le pudieron tocar un pelo de la barba a Fidel que lo tenían a un tiro de piedra, ahora van a poder acercarse a Putin.



El chaleco moral de Fidel.
Fidel conversando con Vladimiro le contaba que el exito de la seguridad era que la supervisaba personalmente


----------



## mazuste (3 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En román paladino, el gobierno ha cogido el martillo y va a romper la hucha con él. O acaba de sacar el cajón y coger el sobre que está pegado con celo en la parte de atrás. Muy mala señal...



Todo va según el plan, adelantado. ¿2030? 2023, porque les está pegando el apretón.
Es lo que tienen las urgencias...


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo que ni la ONU ni la diplomacia europea han sabido hacer bien su papel. Supuesto que la ONU sirva para algo...


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Entre los rollos "libertarios" del alfonsitobas y los partes de hazañas bélicas de gaviotón toy a un paso de sacar bandera blanca...na es broma, que os den escoria piratona


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Joder macho.
> Compras eso y ¿que pasa? En 5 días te viene uno de UPS con la caja, o tienes que ir en plan comando a Ucrania a buscarlo.



No, es mas bien como en Ronin


----------



## hartman (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No se podia de saber que esto pasaria con la otan.


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto la gente por todo el globo celebrando las "cositas chulas" de Ego en Jersón


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

El Perro pachón con el elle de Kiev:
"¿que me puedes decir del avance ruso en el Donbass, Marikoniev?"
"Los rusos estaban hace dos meses en Kiev y ahora están a 150 Kms"
("¿Tu eres maricon o tonto?")


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> No se podia de saber que esto pasaria con la otan.



Es que la OTAN es eso exactamente: The weapons supermarket con un único proveedor, USA.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

Esto es curioso:

*Las tropas ucranianas escenifican combates contra las fuerzas rusas, según Moscú*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que Kiev está filmando combates falsos entre soldados ucranianos y rusos con fines propagandísticos y para ensalzar las armas enviadas desde Occidente.



¿También cuentan así los tanques destruidos?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eran anuncios que salían en revistas como la Pronto o El Jueves en los 80. Una página con anuncios en blanco y negro donde vendían toda clase de cachivaches que no servían para nada, que eran un puto timo. Gafas con rayos x, mirillas para espiar a través de la pared, cremas para ponerse cachas... O los monitos de mar. Que no eran otra cosa que artemias, unos crustáceos pequeñitos que se suelen usar como alimento para peces, pero te decían que eran como una especie de minisirenas con caritas y todo. Estaban deshidratadas, las echabas al agua, y a correr. Menudo chasco que se llevaron unos cuantos niños después de dar la pelma para que los padres se gastasen 1000 pelas en eso...





Te olvidas de las cremas y artilugios para agrandar el pene.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia deseandole una pronta recuperacion " manistica " .
Le ha dicho al clapham que con la cicatriz podra ligar un 500 % mas . Segun dijo , a las mujeres le gustan los hombres con marcas de cicatrices que evocan la idea de un macho valiente que se enfrenta al peligro ( por eso los bomberos ligan tanto )
Hasta hace dos dias , como quien dice , se discutia sobre si Rusia liberaria ( o no ) el Donbass . Bueno , eso ya no solo se da por hecho
( incluyendo Jarkov y Zaporize ) sino que ya se especula si Rusia invadira ( o no ) Moldavia .Ay Jesus
Y ya puestos si Rusia puede invadir Moldavia , por que no ocupar tambien Chernivtsi , Ivano-Frankivsk y Transcarpatia ?
Es antropologicamente fascinante como esta actuando Occidente contra Rusia que ha pasado de ser Isabel II en 1898 ( hasta el ultimo hombre , hasta la ultima peseta pero Crimea es Espana ) a Kissinger :
Ucrania debe ceder territorio para terminar esta Guerra .
Desde el Pleistoceno , e incluso puede que desde mucho antes , desde el Cambrico se sabia que Ucrania cederia si o si territorios a Rusia
para terminar la Guerra .
Asi ha funcionado el mundo desde que el primer hominido , un autralopitecus llamado Xender cedio Tasmania a una tribu rival
No fue hasta 1642 que se reparo el error y los descendientes de Xender recuperaron lo suyo .
De que hablaba ? Ahhh , de Ucrania . Bueno , la cuestion no es si Ucrania cede ( o cede ) territorios , la cuestion es cuales
Ya lo djo el clapham hace tres meses . Es el territorio , estupido
Cuanto mas tiempo dure esta Guerra , mas territorio ocupara Rusia y menos podra negociar Kiev
Ni Kerson ni Zaporize , ni Donetsk ni Lugansk seran devueltas . Todo lo demas es negociable . Aunque claro , todo es una cuestion de precio
Si quieres que " te den " ( de iure ) 100 mil Km2 , debes ocupar 300 mil Km2 ( de facto )
Israel pudo firmar la Paz con Egipto porque devolvio el Sinai , un territorio de 60 mil Km2 con reservas de gas
Si no hubiera ocupado ese territorio en la Guerra de los 6 dias , no habria podido ceder NADA .
En resumen , clapham ...cual es tu punto . 
La PAZ solo sera posible si Rusia conquista KIEV u Odesa ( y luego la cede )


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jun 2022)

*El jefe de Defensa ruso toma medidas para acelerar la operación rusa en Ucrania*






© Sputnik / El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — El ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú, adoptó medidas encaminadas a acelerar la operación militar especial del país en Ucrania, adelantó el líder de la región rusa de Chechenia, Ramzán Kadírov.
El jefe de Defensa "ha determinado nuevas tareas que implican la mejora de las tácticas, las medidas tomadas multiplicarán la eficacia de las maniobras ofensivas, lo que contribuirá a realizar la operación especial a un ritmo más rápido", escribió Kadírov en su canal de Telegram al término de su reunión con Shoigú en Moscú.
El ministro, señaló el jefe checheno, le pidió que transmitiera su agradecimiento a las fuerzas de esa región rusa por su aporte a la lucha contra los militares ucranianos.

"Hemos sentido el pleno apoyo del Ministerio de Defensa en lo que va de la operación especial en Ucrania, estoy seguro de que nuestra colaboración continuada hará posible aumentar significativamente la eficacia en la resolución de las tareas establecidas por el Comandante en Jefe", añadió Kadírov.
El líder de Chechenia informa una vez a la semana sobre el envío de grupos de voluntarios para participar en la operación rusa en el país vecino, que son entrenados por los mejores instructores de la Universidad de las Fuerzas Especiales rusas en la ciudad de la república chechena de Gudermés.


----------



## ZARGON (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## hartman (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia deseandole una pronta recuperacion " manistica " .
> Le ha dicho al clapham que con la cicatriz podra ligar un 500 % mas . Segun dijo , a las mujeres le gustan los hombres con marcas de cicatrices que evocan la idea de un macho valiente que se enfrenta al peligro ( por eso los bomberos ligan tanto )
> Hasta hace dos dias , como quien dice , se discutia sobre si Rusia liberaria ( o no ) el Donbass . Bueno , eso ya no solo se da por hecho
> ...



los otaneros siguen sin entendelo.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto es curioso:
> 
> *Las tropas ucranianas escenifican combates contra las fuerzas rusas, según Moscú*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que Kiev está filmando combates falsos entre soldados ucranianos y rusos con fines propagandísticos y para ensalzar las armas enviadas desde Occidente.
> ...



Si eso es verdad, es para que los nukeen a ellos y a nosotros por estar armando a un país que no se merece serlo...


----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Venga, lo que mas me entretiene... lo que llamáis ad hominem
> 
> Pones a un pandereto cerca de un tanque y se cree general:
> 
> ...



jajajaj os puedo jurar que fui con roberto al colegio cuando eramos pequeños jajajaj, roberto si me lees mandame un privi y hablamos jajajja, roberto es hijo unico , no es mal tio, estaba muy mimado por su madre, su padre le daba mas manga ancha, me acuerdo de unos campamentos de verano en cercedilla, jajaja joder que punto el robertito.
no es mal tio pero no me imaginaba que fuese experto militar jajajaja , yo conociendole y digo que como persona no es mal chaval, no le tendria en cuenta sus opiniones militares jajajja


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Cola en Melitopol para obtener pasaportes rusos.
Ucrania, despídete. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






"Gracias por la liberación, gracias por los pasaportes, gracias por la vida".​​En el sur de Rusia, en Melitopol, los ciudadanos hacen largas colas para solicitar un pasaporte ruso. Esto es lo que le dicen a los periodistas:​​- "Hicimos esta cola en 1991, pero sólo ha salido ahora. No pasa nada, sabemos esperar.​​- "¿Crees que habríamos estado aquí durante cinco horas si no nos hubiéramos ofrecido?"​​- "Era mi sueño desde hace ocho años, después de todos los acontecimientos que empezaron en Ucrania".​​- "Lo descubrimos el primer día que fuimos".​​- "Estoy contento. Voy a llorar. Llevo esperando esto al menos ocho años. No vivía aquí, sino en Zhytomyr. Y lo que estaba pasando allí - mi corazón no podía soportarlo. Todas esas calles [rebautizadas], todas esas prohibiciones, "hay que amar a Bandera", la prohibición de ir a la Llama Eterna, y yo quiero ir, mi abuelo luchó en la guerra. ¡Gracias, Rusia! ¡Gracias por la liberación, por los pasaportes! Gracias por la vida".​​







Денацификация UA


Соратники! Мы с вами – в самом начале большого пути – очищения МИРА от нацизма. Начало денацификации его положено на Украине! Вместе - победим! Сотрудничество: @IvanDenaziBot ; denazi-UA@yandex.ru




t.me




Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto es curioso:
> 
> *Las tropas ucranianas escenifican combates contra las fuerzas rusas, según Moscú*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que Kiev está filmando combates falsos entre soldados ucranianos y rusos con fines propagandísticos y para ensalzar las armas enviadas desde Occidente.
> ...



Se los están follándo inmisericordemente


----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Venga, lo que mas me entretiene... lo que llamáis ad hominem
> 
> Pones a un pandereto cerca de un tanque y se cree general:
> 
> ...



fuimos al colegio santa maria del bosque en madrid jajaja , lo veo y me parto el roberto jajajja


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Jun 2022)

Sánchez comiéndose la mayor cantidad de nabos en el menor tiempo posible

*Sánchez, en Moldavia para apoyar la acogida de refugiados ucranios*

El presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, está en Moldavia, donde se ha reunido con la presidenta del país, Maia Sandu. “Con este viaje, España muestra su apoyo al pueblo moldavo, en estos duros momentos como consecuencia de la guerra de Putin en Ucrania. Es la primera visita de un presidente español”, ha explicado La Moncloa en un tuit. Sánchez también ha viajado a este país europeo para apoyar la respuesta que Chisináu está dando en la acogida a refugiados.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema del despido de Denisova por fantasías sexuales pervertidas, y el tétrico circo continúa.
Así que el dinero se ha pagado, para nada más que un guionista al que se le ha ido la cabeza. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




​El circo ha llegado a España.​​







Голос Мордора


Настоящий.




t.me



​​


----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto es curioso:
> 
> *Las tropas ucranianas escenifican combates contra las fuerzas rusas, según Moscú*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que Kiev está filmando combates falsos entre soldados ucranianos y rusos con fines propagandísticos y para ensalzar las armas enviadas desde Occidente.
> ...




y aun asi pierden los ucranianos


joder pobrecillos cuando se daran cuenta que son carne de cañon de usa


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (3 Jun 2022)

El ejército estadounidense ha transferido a las fuerzas ucranianas una serie de obuses remolcados M777A2 de 155 mm, pero sin el sistema de control de fuego digital en red que está presente en esas armas en servicio en Estados Unidos. Esto significa también que esos obuses no pueden emplear proyectiles guiados de precisión y limita la rapidez y precisión con la que pueden atacar un objetivo o cambiar el enfoque hacia otro.

La tecnología que contienen el HIMARS M142, así como el propio lanzador altamente automatizado, podrían suscitar preocupación por los riesgos de seguridad operativa en caso de que fueran capturados por las fuerzas rusas. 

*¿Cómo de capado lo van a enviar los americanos a Ucrania?*

Los únicos cohetes no guiados disponibles para el HIMARS están cargados con ojivas de munición de racimo. Las submuniciones de estas ojivas, M77 o M85 Dual-Purpose Improved Conventional Munitions (DPICM) dependiendo de la variante exacta, tienen un largo historial de dudosa fiabilidad. Las submuniciones sin explotar pueden suponer un grave peligro para la circulación segura de las fuerzas amigas, así como de las unidades enemigas, por no hablar de los transeúntes inocentes.

Sin cohetes guiados de precisión, HIMARS no ofrecería necesariamente al ejército ucraniano nuevas capacidades de artillería significativas respecto a los MRL que tiene ahora en servicio, versiones del BM-21 Grad de la era soviética y los RM-70 Checos adquiridos más recientemente, que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas poseen actualmente.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

El nuevo jefe del servicio de inteligencia de Moldavia admitió ser ciudadano rumano

Alexander Mustiate, nombrado jefe del Servicio de Información y Seguridad de Moldavia (ISS) el 2 de junio, ha confirmado que tiene la nacionalidad de otro país.

Al mismo tiempo, subrayó que la ley sobre el ISS prohíbe a los empleados tener doble nacionalidad, pero esto no se aplica a los dirigentes de la agencia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Te olvidas de las cremas y artilugios para agrandar el pene.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Hostias, pues es verdad, se me había olvidado. Esos anuncios son míticos


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> jajajaj os puedo jurar que fui con roberto al colegio cuando eramos pequeños jajajaj, roberto si me lees mandame un privi y hablamos jajajja, roberto es hijo unico , no es mal tio, estaba muy mimado por su madre, su padre le daba mas manga ancha, me acuerdo de unos campamentos de verano en cercedilla, jajaja joder que punto el robertito.
> no es mal tio pero no me imaginaba que fuese experto militar jajajaja , yo conociendole y digo que como persona no es mal chaval, no le tendria en cuenta sus opiniones militares jajajja


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (3 Jun 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania ha reunido a amigos de la infancia.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En puridad pura:
> *El oblast de Lugansk está casi conquistado*
> La República Popular de Lugansk está casi liberada



Como bien dijo un Mosso:


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El embargo y las sanciones son para arruinar a la UE, Rusia sabe perfectamente que nunca le seran levantadas, mientras existan los EEUU, claro !!!.
> 
> .




A mi me da que Rusia va a mantener un estado de guerra con Ucrania hasta que le levanten las sanciones 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

La artillería de la DNR suprime las posiciones de tiro de los militantes en dirección a Avdiivka

Las unidades de artillería del 9º regimiento del ejército de la DNR golpearon efectivamente las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania identificadas durante un reconocimiento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me los quitan de las manos, oiga



Dentro de lo que cabe los Javelin no son lo más peligroso, sino los manpads que manejan la corrupta administración ucra.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

Cada día que pasa los de siempre os volvéis más imaginativos en vuestros insultos.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## llabiegu (3 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> y aun asi pierden los ucranianos
> 
> 
> joder pobrecillos cuando se daran cuenta que son carne de cañon de usa




¡¡¡¡¡¡CORTEEEEEENNNNNNN!!! Venga que esta es la buena....


----------



## ZARGON (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia deseandole una pronta recuperacion " manistica " .
> Le ha dicho al clapham que con la cicatriz podra ligar un 500 % mas . Segun dijo , a las mujeres le gustan los hombres con marcas de cicatrices que evocan la idea de un macho valiente que se enfrenta al peligro ( por eso los bomberos ligan tanto )
> Hasta hace dos dias , como quien dice , se discutia sobre si Rusia liberaria ( o no ) el Donbass . Bueno , eso ya no solo se da por hecho
> ...



ODESA es clave en esta guerra. Odesa DEBE SER RUSA. Lo que quede de Ucrania no debe tener acceso al mar.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Los funcionarios de Odessa saben que Odessa tendrá que rendirse y sacar todo lo malo

El jefe de la administración militar de Odessa, Maxim Marchenko, organizó la retirada de alimentos de la región.

Se han filtrado en Internet documentos que confirman las especulaciones de Marchenko, jefe de la administración militar regional de Odessa, y sus cómplices, que muestran la retirada de grandes cargamentos de alimentos de Odessa y de la región.

Los conocimientos de embarque contienen información sobre el envío de alimentos destinados a los residentes de la parte central de Ucrania. Sin embargo, no lo recibirán. El envío pasa por la ciudad de la región de Odessa hacia Rumanía y Polonia.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

El Teatro Ruso de Odessa se ha convertido oficialmente en "el teatro de Odessa", ha dicho el portavoz de la OVA, Serhiy Bratchuk.

Los diputados respaldaron el proyecto de decisión y modificaron los estatutos de la empresa municipal Odessa Regional Russian Drama Theatre.

Se eliminó la palabra "ruso" de su nombre.

A finales de febrero, el antiguo teatro dramático ruso Lesya Ukrainka de Kiev hizo lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Dmitry Peskov habló sobre los resultados de la operación especial

- El secretario de prensa de la presidencia rusa recordó que el objetivo principal de la operación era proteger a la población de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk. Se han tomado medidas de provisión y protección, y se han conseguido ciertos resultados.

- Peskov señaló que ciertos asentamientos habían sido liberados de "las fuerzas pro-nazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y de las fuerzas nazis", y se había garantizado la posibilidad de que la gente volviera a una vida pacífica, esta labor continuará hasta que "se logren los objetivos de la operación militar especial".

En cuanto a los referendos en los territorios liberados, todavía no se conoce su calendario.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como bien dijo un Mosso:



Lo que no existe idiota, es el oblas de Lugansk. Al final, si decide la fuerza, el que ganan la batalla se queda el pais. ¿ Y como se sabe quien ha ganado ? Pues como toda la puta vida, cuando acaba el humo el que tiene el culo sentado en el , GANA. 

Así que si , lo que existe es la Republica de Lugansk , ojo que luego seguramente se integrara en rusia.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Por cierto: los "trujanos" y otros casi propagandistas llevan insistiendo enérgicamente desde la mañana en que hubo ejercicios por la noche y que la artillería ucraniana de Kharkiv no estaba disparando en ningún lugar en modo de combate. Teniendo en cuenta que por la noche negaban rotundamente haber disparado, esta coherencia y claridad es el mejor indicador de que se estaba disparando, y en gran medida de forma combativa. Por supuesto, un simulacro de tormenta es una gran idea, pero no todo es un simulacro que truene, solía decir Zeus, sacudiendo las manos del rayo. Lo más probable es que no fueran sólo los cohetes de Belgorod los que volaran por la noche en la región.

Y por la tarde los "troncos" se concentraron habitualmente en lo más importante: en el roble "antiguo" del parque Gorki que fue dañado por el bombardeo. El roble tiene algo más de cien años, y para los parques de Kharkiv no es un plazo excesivo, si acaso. Pero "antiguo", por supuesto. Gracias a que no es "antiguo", ni siquiera "fósil". Hace tiempo que nos dimos cuenta de que todas las "troukhanies", independientemente del nombre concreto, tienen un epígrafe especial "sufrimiento inhumano". Bajo ese epígrafe se lamentan con patetismo y verborrea de los supermercados destruidos, de los monumentos destrozados, de los edificios de nueva planta, de los árboles, de los adoquines, de las vallas publicitarias (lo era, sí), de las torres de telefonía móvil, en general de todo, aunque no de las personas. Y empiezan esta columna cada vez que no quieren escribir sobre los civiles muertos en Kharkiv. No sabemos por qué no, pero está claro que no lo hacen. Por supuesto, podemos adivinar, pero los "pantalones" no son el objeto más atractivo para el análisis, así que olvida esas conjeturas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Honkler (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el tema del despido de Denisova por fantasías sexuales pervertidas, y el tétrico circo continúa.
> Así que el dinero se ha pagado, para nada más que un guionista al que se le ha ido la cabeza.
> 
> 
> ...



Y estas mamarrachas? Una buena guerra es lo que necesitan, una de verdad, se les iba a pasar la tontería rápido!


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El jefe de Defensa ruso toma medidas para acelerar la operación rusa en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facilito señor general, calibra los 10 puentes del Dnieper pasando de presiones politicas y gana el este en 20 dias maximo.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El chaleco moral de Fidel.
> Fidel conversando con Vladimiro le contaba que el exito de la seguridad era que la supervisaba personalmente



Y que llamaba a los yanquis el enemigo, tener las cosas claras ayuda mucho a que no te apuñalen por la espalda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Goldman, sobre la inflación: ''Es el escenario más complejo de mi carrera''


Los ejecutivos de los mayores bancos del mundo allanan el terreno para una recesión a medio plazo. Si este miércoles el CEO de JPMorgan aseguraba que se aproxima un huracán económico, este jueves ha sido el turno de John Waldron, presidente y Chief Operating Officer (COO) del banco de inversión...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Los militantes de las AFU convierten la urbanización de Severodonetsk en una fortaleza mientras intentan mantener la ciudad









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Como cuando estaba Yeltsin? Pregunto...
> 
> NOTA: los rusos tienen lo de Yeltsin grabado a fuego. Si Putin es o no es un autócrata les importa relativamente poco, lo que quieren ante todo es no regresar a los 90. De momento, Putin garantiza ese no-regreso, y encarna la salida de esa época nefasta para Rusia. Esto es lo que cuenta de verdad allá, sobre todo cuando no hay un líder claro con suficiente talla como para representar una alternativa (lo de Navalny, a los que conocemos el "paño" por habernos pateado el país, estaremos de acuerdo en que "no cuela").



No se trata de regresar a los noventa, de hecho, aquella época fue un desastre también por la situación desde la que venían

Se trata de no vivir dentro de un sistema que tampoco les da demasiado y en el que está muy presente un nacionalismo demasiado exacerbado, simplemente. Yo creo que es sintomático cuando, en un país solo gobierna una persona y da la sensación de no haber oposición, básicamente, porque en un país de 140 millones de personas, que no haya un grupo numeroso en contra de muchas decisiones del gobierno, simplemente no es creíble
Yo conozco mucha gente de allí a los que les gustaría una democracia "a lo occidental" aun sabiendo que eso (nosotros lo sabemos bien) no es ninguna panacea, pero me parece que el simple hecho de que exista un debate más abierto y exacerbado hace que, a fin de cuentas una sociedad sea más libre
Te pongo el ejemplo de otra manera. Imagina una España con Sanchez gobernando desde hace 25 años, con sus leyes de "género" y toda la parafernalia que viene con ese progresismo...en serio no te gustaría tener instrumentos claros para combatir todas esas ideas y no te las tengas que comer si o si? Antes de que me digas que es diferente, no, no lo es, las ideas son siempre humanas y la cuestión con el nacionalismo o la ideologia es que, desde el poder se puede manejar muy biem...demasiado bien, y eso ocurre en los dos lados, cada uno, con la mejor herramienta para ello, Putin lo sabe muy bien, usa sus cartas diferentes para el interior que para el exterior

Significa lo que digo que quiero algo occidental para Rusia? Evidentemente si, porque en mi interés estaría más cerca eso, no tener que pagar un visado, tener más facilidad para encontrar vuelos, etc, para mi, una Rusia "occidental" sería ventajoso a nivel personal, claro...es evidente
Pero creo que el hecho de que exista mucho más debate, incluso con opiniones y movimientos con los que pueda no estar de acuerdo, es mejor que eso casi no se vea o al menos de una manera un tanto testimonial

A nivel geopolítico, desde luego, considero que Europa no es enemiga de Rusia, incluso aun comprando todo el tema de que "son los americanos quienes han forzado a Rusia a actuar". En ese caso, la solución estaría en lo contrario, en llegar a acuerdos, en aceptar opciones y...llegar a acuerdos...es que no consigo ver donde está lo malo de acordar...si al final...aunque no lo hagas, USA va a seguir existiendo..pues coño, llega a acuerdos


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Que se quede.



Algo sucio están tramando y han enviado al chico de los recados.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (3 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que fuente utilizan para verificar cada unidad perdida? Siempre me lo he preguntado, porque además lo aseveran con total rotundidad. Tienen a becarios estudiando y analizando cada tanque ruso destruido que se cuelga en twitter? Es un poco absurdo.
> 
> Si los mismos estados en guerra no saben lo que realmente han perdido y solo manejan estimaciones (lo mismo con las muertes de tropa), una página de internet....




Se supone que toman esas cifras de fotografías tomadas en el campo de batalla. Así acreditarían la realidad de esas cifras.

Personalmente a mí tampoco me merecen mucha credibilidad , aunque supongo que las bajas y pérdidas de material en ambos ejércitos deben ser abundantes.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

EXCLUSIVO‼

Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la LNR y los esfuerzos de la 7ª Brigada han desminado y desbloqueado la carretera de la ciudad de Debaltseve a Svitlodarsk. Los habitantes de la aldea de Myronivka no sólo recibieron a las fuerzas republicanas con lágrimas y palabras amables, sino que también participaron activamente en el restablecimiento de la comunicación Debaltseve-Svitlodarsk









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## niraj (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A corto plazo, a EEUU le va genial. Pero como ya advirtió el sabio Kissinger, echar a Rusia en manos de China y permitir la integración del bloque Chino-Ruso-Iraní-Indio, supone el fin de la hegemonía usana a medio plazo. Si Rusia gana esta guerra, ese mundo multipolar será una realidad y ya se está notando. Mirad el comportamiento de Irán... Le roban un petrolero y ellos, ni cortos ni perezosos, incautan DOS. Hasta se atreven a bombardear una base americana en Irak. En definitiva, le están perdiendo el respeto a USA, probablemente después de la lamentable retirada de Afganistán.




En realidad no hace falta ninguna unión Chino-Ruso-Iraní-Indio, sólo hace falta ver esta gráfica para entender hacia donde se dirige el mundo de forma natural




En poco más de una década, la participación del PIB de la UE en el PIB mundial se ha reducido un 5%, casi un 0,5% anual... y eso antes de que llegaran los inútiles de Borrell y la Von de Leyen


----------



## Honkler (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Siempre quise tener un AK 47 , deben estar de saldo


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jun 2022)

"China ha desafiado la seguridad, la economía y los valores de Europa": EE.UU. pide ayuda a la UE para contrarrestar la competencia de Pekín


La vicesecretaria de Estado de EE.UU., Wendy Sherman, afirmó que, aunque China pueda estar "a miles de kilómetros de distancia", sus acciones son "igual de importantes para el futuro de Europa".




actualidad.rt.com





Ahora que ya ha quedado claro que somos sus putas, quieren mamada profunda, hasta la arcada.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> bla... bla... bla.. bla... quiero salvar a Rusia y la libertad...y bla, bla, bla...
> 
> Pero que sean otros, que yo...
> 
> ...



Qué manía de poner palabras en mi boca que no digo....cuando he hablado yo de Qatar o de Turquía? pues me parece que Turquía es otra dictadura que me parece inaceptable
Y dale, que no tienes que pagar nada, que se trata de dejar en paz a la gente, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso, tu pregunta y yo te explico
Claro que son mis deseos, todos tenemos deseos y a todos nos entra en la cabeza una mejor manera de organizarnos, de hecho, el debate se produce en cuanto a las divergencias, pero todo viene de deseos e interpretaciones de la realidad, que es SIEMPRE diferente

Ya estoy haciendo, me interesa el debate, discutir, es la única opción válida, tu puedes hacer lo que muchos, correr a esconderte y solo hablar con la gente con la que estás de acuerdo, por supuesto

Yo eso es lo que considero un error, como llevo diciendo desde el primer momento aunque no entiendas mis palabras y trates de tergiversar

Lo que es inaceptable es que una persona designe el futuro de otra, no hay más, a mi, precisamente, no me está pagando nadie nada, sino todo lo contrario, más bien


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nada nuevo en la democracia occidental: quieren que Hungría ser despojada de su voto en la UE
> 
> La vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Katharina Barly, ha propuesto privar a Hungría de su derecho de voto en la UE. En su opinión, Budapest está abusando del principio según el cual las decisiones en la UE sólo se toman por unanimidad.
> 
> ...



El último gobierno sensato de la UE.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Así es y la estrategía de unos y otros ya no tiene vuelta atrás .. Rusia afrontará sanciones y en el caso de que le propongan levantarlas siempre estará sobre la mesa las amenazas de sanciones, y la UE igualmente rompió los puentes ... Se viene pobreza enérgetica y alimentaria para bastantes años y de la buena ... cuando vuestros hijos pasen frios porque no puedas pagar 400 euros de calefacción decis jodete Putín e ya ...



Que no es frío o calor, que la llama que mantiene la civilización en tu comarca y la ley de la selva lejos; es una purita emergencia de la energía libre disponible. Si cae se va todo al carajo de una manera que duele pensarlo


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Una fuerte explosión en Dnipropetrovsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> "China ha desafiado la seguridad, la economía y los valores de Europa": EE.UU. pide ayuda a la UE para contrarrestar la competencia de Pekín
> 
> 
> La vicesecretaria de Estado de EE.UU., Wendy Sherman, afirmó que, aunque China pueda estar "a miles de kilómetros de distancia", sus acciones son "igual de importantes para el futuro de Europa".
> ...



¿Europa? ¿Que coño es Europa? repasemos las relaciones de los Bastardos con ese cadaver putrefacto al que llaman Europa:
España: dictadura militar desde 1939 que se mantiene gracias al apoyo yanqui.
Portugal: Hicieron lo mas dificil, una revolución y le entregaron el poder a los testaferros de los Bastardos:
Italia: Mafia
Grecia: como España pero con Humus.
Francia: esta les costó mas pero al final pusieron al mando a uno de la CIA.
Alemania: Walkiria.
Polonia, Chequia y demas ralea: colorineros. 
Los Escandinavos: maricones y lgtbhijolmañ

Putas no, Babilonia cuando llego el Gran Alejandro.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como bien dijo un Mosso:



El Tribunal Internacional de Justicia, con sede en La Haya, discrepa (estudiar los antecedentes de la consulta no vinculante del asunto Kosovo).


----------



## Arraki (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Me gusta el de Italia, para verlo más claro…



La Italia estricta. La de los romanos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Que se quede.



Bajo un misil cayendob


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El nuevo jefe del servicio de inteligencia de Moldavia admitió ser ciudadano rumano
> 
> Alexander Mustiate, nombrado jefe del Servicio de Información y Seguridad de Moldavia (ISS) el 2 de junio, ha confirmado que tiene la nacionalidad de otro país.
> 
> ...



El tema de las dobles nacionalidades es para echarse más de dos o de tres risas.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como bien dijo un Mosso:



Que no existe??? Ya verás como si existe, ya lo verás...


----------



## Señor X (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como bien dijo un Mosso:



Todos los ucranianos que recibieron esas misma doctrina, y que desde Kiev llamaron cínicamente, ATO, operación antiterrorista en 2014, y en donde usaron el ejército contra su propia población, ya en su momento, y especialmente ahora, cuando mueren a cientos, no están de acuerdo. Ve, y pregúntales, por favor. Ve a donde están los soldados ucranianos en el frente y pregúntales si existen o no esas repúblicas. A ti te parecerá muy gracioso, pero EEUU montó un golpe de estado para que ucranianos se maten con otros ucranianos. Y de paso, enfangar a todo el pille (EU/Rusia).


----------



## ATDTn (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el tema del despido de Denisova por fantasías sexuales pervertidas, y el tétrico circo continúa.
> Así que el dinero se ha pagado, para nada más que un guionista al que se le ha ido la cabeza.
> 
> 
> ...



La miniatura ya es desagradable de ver en el móvil.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Sánchez comiéndose la mayor cantidad de nabos en el menor tiempo posible
> 
> *Sánchez, en Moldavia para apoyar la acogida de refugiados ucranios*
> 
> El presidente del Gobierno de España, Pedro Sánchez, está en Moldavia, donde se ha reunido con la presidenta del país, Maia Sandu. “Con este viaje, España muestra su apoyo al pueblo moldavo, en estos duros momentos como consecuencia de la guerra de Putin en Ucrania. Es la primera visita de un presidente español”, ha explicado La Moncloa en un tuit. Sánchez también ha viajado a este país europeo para apoyar la respuesta que Chisináu está dando en la acogida a refugiados.



¿Y que cojones se nos ha perdido en Moldavia? Porque Antonio nunca viaja solo, este postureo nos ha costado 200.000 pavos tirando muy por lo bajo.


----------



## Erebus. (3 Jun 2022)

Contra batería ukra manda.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Todos los ucranianos que recibieron esas misma doctrina, y que desde Kiev llamaron cínicamente, ATO, operación antiterrorista en 2014, y en donde usaron el ejército contra su propia población, ya en su momento, y especialmente ahora, cuando mueren a cientos, no están de acuerdo. Ve, y pregúntales, por favor. Ve a donde están los soldados ucranianos en el frente y pregúntales si existen o no esas repúblicas. A ti te parecerá muy gracioso, pero EEUU montó un golpe de estado para que ucranianos se maten con otros ucranianos. Y de paso, enfangar a todo el pille (EU/Rusia).



"Eztadoz unidoz monto un golpe..." gilipolleces, yo lo que veo son tanques rusos....


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los funcionarios de Odessa saben que Odessa tendrá que rendirse y sacar todo lo malo
> 
> El jefe de la administración militar de Odessa, Maxim Marchenko, organizó la retirada de alimentos de la región.
> 
> ...



Con la cantidad de cereales que hay almacenados en el puerto de Odessa y lo venderan todo antes del asedio ruso, que la poblacion civil de la ciudad pase hambre les importa poco, rectifico no les importa una mierda !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como bien dijo un Mosso:



Eres un cagarro de perro pestilente al que da asco echar al contenedor. ¿te suena el Soviet de Krivoy Rog? que te va a sonar, tu naciste en 2007 y en ese año solo nacieron vacas y maricas. Esa gente a la que desprecias lleva en la lucha obrera desde 1914, no les llegas ni a la altura de los cagarros nazis que pisan, ERES UN SER DESPRECIABLE.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un cagarro de perro pestitente al que da asco echar al contenedor. ¿te suena el Soviet de Krivoy Rog? que te va a sonar, tu naciste en 2007 y en ese año solo nacieron vacas y maricas. Esa gente a la que desprecias lleva en la lucha obrera desde 1914, no les llegas ni a la altura de los cagarros nazis que pisan, ERES UN SER DESPRECIABLE.



Llorica


----------



## Salamandra (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con la cantidad de cereales que hay almacenados en el puerto de Odessa y lo venderan todo antes del asedio ruso, que la poblacion civil de la ciudad pase hambre les importa poco, rectifico no les importa una mierda !!!.



El que gane va a tener que alimentarles. En un asedio si habí alimentos serían por cuenta de la autoridad vigente dentro del cerco. El problema es... la propaganda y la ley contra la propaganda.

Ya pueden almacenar los rusos grano para todas las zonas conquistadas porque va a desaparecer todo, fábricas y alimentos. Lo único que van a quedar son ancianos, discapacitados, todos los edificios hechos trizas por mucho que se hayan esforzado hasta morir en destruir lo mínimo porque los que se marchan quieren tierra quemada y el poder de decir que es por culpa del otro y todos aquellos que hayan huido antes del cerco ( los matarán si se quedan) y vuelvan a tiempo después.

Nada más fácil que mentir en un país en el que el censo durante 30 años se consideró prescindible.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pidele cuentas a él, no a mi ni a un ucraniano...crees que eso va a cambiar las cosas? y cambiar para qué? hacia qué y en qué condiciones?
> 
> Si no ofreces algo mejor para el resto......



Pídele cuentas tú también, y no hará falta que higas R que R en este hilo que si libertad, que si intervencionismo, que si tal y que si Pascual, que tampoco es culpa nuestra.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Llorica



Nazi.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Contra batería ukra manda.



No creo que sea "contra batertia" por localización, simplemente lo han visto. Los tos1 son demoledores pero tienen un radio de acción corto, entre 4 a 6 km. Por eso el tranporte es un chasis de tanque. Estan muy expuestos. Ahora los rusos han sacado el TOS 2 que tiene el doble de alcance y un transporte con ruedas. Dispararan con menos exposición.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Algo sucio están tramando y han enviado al chico de los recados.



Siempre fue el becario de la otan . No ha cambiado de cargó desde entonces. Incluso le pusieron a un maromo de “mujer” para que le vigilirará de cerca con su troncha


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (3 Jun 2022)

*La inteligencia de EEUU advierte: “El control de Putin ya no es absoluto, todos sienten que el final está cerca”*

*Informes del espionaje estadounidense sostienen que el líder del Kremlin está enfermo y sufrió un intento de asesinato*










La inteligencia de EEUU advierte: “El control de Putin ya no es absoluto, todos sienten que el final está cerca”


Informes del espionaje estadounidense sostienen que el líder del Kremlin está enfermo y sufrió un intento de asesinato




www.larazon.es


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Pídele cuentas tú también, y no hará falta que higas R que R en este hilo que si libertad, que si intervencionismo, que si tal y que si Pascual, que tampoco es culpa nuestra.



Hombre, si desde aquí se apoya el intervencionismo...pues....tendré que decirlo, debatir, no? vamos, es obvio


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nazi.



Pero @alfonbass no era anarquista ???.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero @alfonbass no era anarquista ???.



Anarcocapitalista, concretamente


----------



## niraj (3 Jun 2022)

Un alemán entra en un Bar y pide una cerveza. El camarero le dice: 
- 100 euros.
Alemán en shock: 
- ¿Como 100 euros? ¡Ayer eran solo 10!
- Bueno, hoy son 100. 
- ¿Por qué diablos 100?!
- Te lo explicaré. 10 euros es la cerveza. Otros 10 - para ayudar a Ucrania. 20-ayuda a los países europeos que han impuesto sanciones y no son miembros de la UE. Otros 10 - para ayudar al Reino Unido por la implementación exitosa de las sanciones contra Rusia. Otros 10 se envían a los países balcánicos como ayuda para comprar carbón para estufas. Bueno, los otros 40 euros son para el subsidio al gas para la UE y el fondo de ayuda para el mantenimiento de las sanciones.

El alemán sacó en silencio un pedazo de papel de cien y se lo entregó al camarero. El camarero tomó el dinero, lo puso en la taquilla, pero le devolvió 10 euros.
Alemán perplejo:
- Espera, dijiste 100, te di 100. ¿Por qué me devuelves 10 euros? 
- No hay cerveza.…

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero @alfonbass no era anarquista ???.



No, es un troll.


----------



## Artedi (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de regresar a los noventa, de hecho, aquella época fue un desastre también por la situación desde la que venían



Pues considero que no. La gente con la URSS vivía desde luego sin lujos, pero con cierta decencia. Todos los testimonios que he recogido son unánimes al respecto: brillo cero, pero hambre y paro tampoco. Los 90 fueron un desastre porque (a diferencia de China), se escogió un tratamiento "de revolución" y no "de evolución", combinado con una absoluta tolerancia cómplice al desarrollo de mafias oligárquicas. Saltaron todas las costuras, pero a Occidente le importó un comino porque pudo saquear el país en complicidad con las mafias que se creaban.

La solución correcta -el tiempo lo ha dejado claro- era la china, y Putin (tarde) la copió un poco (sólo un poco) en los aspectos más fundamentales.



alfonbass dijo:


> Se trata de no vivir dentro de un sistema que tampoco les da demasiado y en el que está muy presente un nacionalismo demasiado exacerbado, simplemente..[..]... Yo conozco mucha gente de allí a los que les gustaría una democracia "a lo occidental" aun sabiendo que eso (nosotros lo sabemos bien) no es ninguna panacea, pero me parece que el simple hecho de que exista un debate más abierto y exacerbado hace que, a fin de cuentas una sociedad sea más libre



Nacionalismo exacerbado? El mismo nivel o menos que el que he podido ver personalmente en los USA. Pucherazos? No diré que no, pero tampoco creo que USA pueda tirar la primera piedra. Y no sólo con Biden. Hay unos cuantos ejemplos más.

También, por debate abierto y exacerbado imagino que no te estarás refiriendo a lo de la Sexta y Antonia3, verdad? Eso se lo regalo a quien lo quiera. En cambio, he visto a Putin poner en su sitio a periodistas rusos que defendían el derecho de los USA a poner misiles en Polonia "para protegerse de Irán". Y en una respuesta que recuerdo, puso en su sitio al periodista (que inicialmente trató de interrumpirle) diciéndole que no creía posible que no imaginara las motivaciones reales de los USA y el riesgo que representaban para Rusia esos misiles. Era obvio que se trataba del típico periodista a sueldo, y Putin no los traga. Bueno, no traga los de los demás, los suyos sí; pero es que en este caso no estamos hablando meramente de un periodista vendido, sino de un auténtico traidor que había vendido su pluma y su medio a un país extranjero.



alfonbass dijo:


> Significa lo que digo que quiero algo occidental para Rusia? Evidentemente si, porque en mi interés estaría más cerca eso, no tener que pagar un visado, tener más facilidad para encontrar vuelos, etc, para mi, una Rusia "occidental" sería ventajoso a nivel personal, claro...es evidente
> Pero creo que el hecho de que exista mucho más debate, incluso con opiniones y movimientos con los que pueda no estar de acuerdo, es mejor que eso casi no se vea o al menos de una manera un tanto testimonial



Lo de los visados es cierto, pero estaban a punto ya de quitarlos, con la ley aprobada y todo creo recordar. Se suspendió por lo del covid y ahora por esto. Lo de llegar a acuerdos es imposible a Rusia con la presidencia Biden. Es como pedirle a Cartago que llegara a un acuerdo con Catón el Viejo. Con Trump sí se negoció y se llegó a determinadas "ententes", pero el monstruo del que Biden tan sólo es la marioneta visible no admite pactos con el ENEMIGO.


----------



## Plutarko (3 Jun 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


> Contra batería ukra manda.



Esta bien, contrabateria floja, yo ahi veo un tiro de cohete de "postureo para la camara", los urko lo cazan y tiran una timida contrabateria de mierda. Los periodistas se cagan y van para el coche, el lanza cohetes tira todo lo que tenia que tirar, hay un segundo impacto de artilleria urka no se sabe donde, los periodistas se cagan un poco mas ....
Yo veo un intercambio de artilleria flojo con periodistas de por medio.
Es muy dificil que hagan un impacto directo en el lanzacohetes ruso con un par de intentos a no ser que tengan ahi un drone observando para corregir la posicion y/o un proyectil guiado.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero @alfonbass no era anarquista ???.



Qué va a ser anarquista el sucnor ese. Es o bien un cm de la fábrica de becarios o un chalado pesadísimo que no se toma la pastilla. Por su horario me decanto por becario de algún ente de esos de la cía.

lo que no termino de entender es porque le dais coba y conversación cuando es su misión, joder el relato. En fin


----------



## Yomateix (3 Jun 2022)

Lo del viaje de Pedrito Sánchez, aparte del coste del Falcón y el acompañamiento también se traerán más y más refugiados. Por cierto, estos mensajitos vuelven a salir en la prensa, ya salieron hace un tiempo y ahora lo han vuelto a repetir. Yo no entiendo como no se cansan de las exigencias de Zelensky, en lugar de eso, bajadita de pantalones y a tratarlo de héroe por estar escondido mientras envia obligados a civiles a morir. No es miembro de la Otan y en lugar de agradecer las armas (que por normativa no podían enviar, pero se la están saltando) y la ingente cantidad de millones, aún se permite insultar o dar toques de atención un día tras otro a todos los presidentes Europeos. Menos tenía que haber enviado España a este dictador que cree que puede dar órdenes y exigir a todos los países Europeos pese a no ser miembro. Esperemos que no les envien tanques que luego habrá que pagar entre todos los Españoles (su reposición, porque o los destruyen o se los quedan o los venden en el mercado negro como ya ha aparecido bastante armamento)


*"España ofrece a Moldavia acoger a 2.000 de sus refugiados ucranianos"*

*Ucrania estima que las armas entregadas por España "dan para dos horas de combates" y pide tanques Leopard*
El embajador de Ucrania en España, Serhii Pohoreltsev, ha agradecido este viernes al Gobierno español las* más de 200 toneladas de ayuda militar* proporcionadas hasta el momento para repeler la invasión rusa, aunque considera la cantidad como insuficiente, dada la gravedad de la situación, y ha solicitado en particular la entrega de tanques Leopard para reforzar una remesa de suministros proporcionada hasta ahora y que solo alcanza "para dos horas de combates".

"Estamos agradecidos pero *no podemos decir que estamos satisfechos*"


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anarcocapitalista, concretamente



Nada que ver con un libertario-comunista o un cooperativista de la CNT, lo digo porque el termino anarquista se ha desvirtuado con los anarcocapitalistas que no son más que los perros de los neocon.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no existe idiota, es el oblas de Lugansk. Al final, si decide la fuerza, el que ganan la batalla se queda el pais. ¿ Y como se sabe quien ha ganado ? Pues como toda la puta vida, cuando acaba el humo el que tiene el culo sentado en el , GANA.
> 
> Así que si , lo que existe es la Republica de Lugansk , ojo que luego seguramente se integrara en rusia.



El gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
El camarada @Teuro tiene razon . Lugansk es un Oblast de iure .
Pero tambien el camarada @delhierro tiene razon , Lugansk es una Republica de facto
BIENVENIDOS AL MUNDO TRANS 
Que es Kosovo ? Provincia autonoma de Serbia de iure o Republica Independiente de facto . El mundo al reves
Lo ideal , tra la la chim pum , seria la soberania compartida , una especie de condominio .
La idea no es nueva . La invento Bizancio en el siglo VII cuando Justiniano II propuso la soberania compartida sobre Chipre al califa Muawiyah I
y duro el acuerdo tres siglos . Las Islas Vanuatu estaban bajo soberania franco-britanica hasta 1980
La solucion almorrana , sorry ...andorrana .
Si Andorra , que es independiente , puede estar bajo la soberania ( formal ) del presidente de Francia ( sucesor de los condes de Foix ) y el obispado de Urgel por que Lugansk , Donetsk , Zaporize y Kerson no pueden tener soberania compartida Rusia & Ucrania ?
Crimea es como Jerusalem . no negociable , asi que ni toques el tema ...
La solucion " ideal " seria la Republica Federal de Ucrania , compuesta por 24 Republicas o Estados ( todos )
Kiev podria ejercer la soberania sobre 20 de esas Republicas o Estados , Moscu soberania sobre Donets y Lugansk
Kerson & Zaporize tendrian soberania compartida ruso-ucraniana
La grivna circularia en todos los territorios ( excepto Donetsk y Lugansk ) que circularia el rublo
El rublo circularia en Donetsk y Lugansk pero tambien en Kerson & Zaporize .
Se crearia el Parlamento Federal con 450 diputados y el Consejo Federal con 24 Representantes ( uno por cada territorio )
El Parlamento eligiria al canciller federal que tiene poder de veto .
Pero podria ser revocado ( impeachment ) si una mayoria de Representantes del Consejo Federal ( 13 o mas ) asi lo decide .
Ni Moscu ni Kiev podrian revocar al canciller ni vetar leyes federales .
El idioma ruso seria co-oficial en las republicas que asi lo deseen . Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Pues considero que no. La gente con la URSS vivía desde luego sin lujos, pero con cierta decencia. Todos los testimonios que he recogido son unánimes al respecto: brillo cero, pero hambre y paro tampoco. Los 90 fueron un desastre porque (a diferencia de China), se escogió un tratamiento "de revolución" y no "de evolución", combinado con una absoluta tolerancia cómplice al desarrollo de mafias oligárquicas. Saltaron todas las costuras, pero a Occidente le importó un comino porque pudo saquear el país en complicidad con las mafias que se creaban.
> 
> La solución correcta -el tiempo lo ha dejado claro- era la china, y Putin (tarde) la copió un poco (sólo un poco) en los aspectos más fundamentales.



Es que no puedes cuantificar qué es exactamente "vivir con decencia", los años 90 fueron un desastre porque no se pasó a una economía de mercado, sino que se empezaron a cobrar "favores" unos a otros y muchos se aprovecharon del desconocimiento, por otra parte lógico, una evolución sin traumas era muy difícil. Si, haber escogido la estrategia china, pero era muy difícil de prever eso, además de no contar con la paciencia china para eso...ni muy posiblemente con su capacidad para el desarrollo tecnológico, porque ha sido eso u no otra cosa lo que ha salvado a China.
Occidente en ese momento, tampoco podía hacer nada, era responsabilidad propia, porque...más que nada, qué hubiera podido hacer?
Yo he cogido los mismos testimonios, pero también me decían que era eso...y una cierta sensación de que tu vida se terminaba en eso....no sé, como ideal, no me parece, la verdad



Artedi dijo:


> Nacionalismo exacerbado? El mismo nivel o menos que el que he podido ver personalmente en los USA. Pucherazos? No diré que no, pero tampoco creo que USA pueda tirar la primera piedra. Y no sólo con Biden. Hay unos cuantos ejemplos más.



Hombre, es un nivel un poco más exagerado, cuando en debates de televisión se debate sobre qué paises se deben invadir....
Reconoce que es algo muy extendido, el honor por el recuerdo de las glorias pasadas, las banderas, los coches, son elementos que se ven y que, desde el poder se ha sabido usar para perpetuarse y para unir a la gente.
El hecho de que el crecimiento económico sea pobre en comparacón con los países balticos, por ejemplo, teniendo estos ni una décima parte de los recursos...



Artedi dijo:


> También, por debate abierto y exacerbado imagino que no te estarás refiriendo a lo de la Sexta y Antonia3, verdad? Eso se lo regalo a quien lo quiera. En cambio, he visto a Putin poner en su sitio a periodistas rusos que defendían el derecho de los USA a poner misiles en Polonia "para protegerse de Irán". Y en una respuesta que recuerdo, puso en su sitio al periodista (que inicialmente trató de interrumpirle) diciéndole que no creía posible que no imaginara las motivaciones reales de los USA y el riesgo que representaban para Rusia esos misiles. Era obvio que se trataba del típico periodista a sueldo, y Putin no los traga (bueno, no traga los de los demás, los suyos sí; pero en este caso estamos hablando no sólo de un periodista vendido, sino incluso de un periodista traidor a su país).



Es que, en un país hay diferentes sensibilidades, lo que digo es que, por supuesto que en Rusia hay gente que no está de acuerdo con la intervención en Ucrania y que tampoco lo está con la gestión de Putin. Sobre todo a nivel interno, pero también a nivel externo, y eso es lo que yo creo que hace falta y la razón principal para no apoyar a Rusia en todo esto.
Por otro lado, siempre vas a tener gente que piense como Antonia 3 o derivados, pero lo que tienes que hacer es demostrar con hechos, no silenciando bajo pena de cárcel



Artedi dijo:


> Lo de los visados es cierto, pero estaban a punto ya de quitarlos, con la ley aprobada y todo creo recordar. Se suspendió por lo del covid y ahora por esto. Lo de llegar a acuerdos es imposible a Rusia con la presidencia Biden. Es como pedirle a Cartago que llegara a un acuerdo con Catón el Viejo. Con Trump sí se negoció y se llegó a determinadas "ententes", pero el monstruo del que Biden tan sólo es la marioneta visible no admite pactos con el ENEMIGO.




Con los visados lo que se hizo fue impulsar uno electrónico. Supuestamente iba a resultar más fácil, más barato y más rápido para entrar por la frontera, aunque en un principio lo pusieron solo para Kaliningrado y San Petersburgo, se aprobó para toda la Federación muy poco antes de la pandemia...a partir de ahí se cerraron fronteras y se paró todo el tema, claro.
Es que, supuestamente, están gobernando para millones de personas, y los ciudadanos, aunque seamos de otros países, contamos, es decir, tu no puedes no sentarte con "no se quien", porque no te caiga bien, cuando de eso depende la vida de millones de personas, te jodes y haces lo imposible por llegar a esos acuerdos y si fallan, vuelves a intentarlo otra vez
Sabes tan bien como yo que, al final de todo esto, el resultado va a seguir estando en esos acuerdos que se alcancen, la diferencia va a estar en la cantidad de muertos ucranianos y soldados rusos...no te parece una atrocidad?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Pues considero que no. La gente con la URSS vivía desde luego sin lujos, pero con cierta decencia. Todos los testimonios que he recogido son unánimes al respecto: brillo cero, pero hambre y paro tampoco. Los 90 fueron un desastre porque (a diferencia de China), se escogió un tratamiento "de revolución" y no "de evolución", combinado con una absoluta tolerancia cómplice al desarrollo de mafias oligárquicas. Saltaron todas las costuras, pero a Occidente le importó un comino porque pudo saquear el país en complicidad con las mafias que se creaban.
> 
> La solución correcta -el tiempo lo ha dejado claro- era la china, y Putin (tarde) la copió un poco (sólo un poco) en los aspectos más fundamentales.



Es que no puedes cuantificar qué es exactamente "vivir con decencia", los años 90 fueron un desastre porque no se pasó a una economía de mercado, sino que se empezaron a cobrar "favores" unos a otros y muchos se aprovecharon del desconocimiento, por otra parte lógico, una evolución sin traumas era muy difícil. Si, haber escogido la estrategia china, pero era muy difícil de prever eso, además de no contar con la paciencia china para eso...ni muy posiblemente con su capacidad para el desarrollo tecnológico, porque ha sido eso u no otra cosa lo que ha salvado a China.
Occidente en ese momento, tampoco podía hacer nada, era responsabilidad propia, porque...más que nada, qué hubiera podido hacer?
Yo he cogido los mismos testimonios, pero también me decían que era eso...y una cierta sensación de que tu vida se terminaba en eso....no sé, como ideal, no me parece, la verdad



Artedi dijo:


> Nacionalismo exacerbado? El mismo nivel o menos que el que he podido ver personalmente en los USA. Pucherazos? No diré que no, pero tampoco creo que USA pueda tirar la primera piedra. Y no sólo con Biden. Hay unos cuantos ejemplos más.



Hombre, es un nivel un poco más exagerado, cuando en debates de televisión se debate sobre qué paises se deben invadir....
Reconoce que es algo muy extendido, el honor por el recuerdo de las glorias pasadas, las banderas, los coches, son elementos que se ven y que, desde el poder se ha sabido usar para perpetuarse y para unir a la gente.
El hecho de que el crecimiento económico sea pobre en comparacón con los países balticos, por ejemplo, teniendo estos ni una décima parte de los recursos...



Artedi dijo:


> También, por debate abierto y exacerbado imagino que no te estarás refiriendo a lo de la Sexta y Antonia3, verdad? Eso se lo regalo a quien lo quiera. En cambio, he visto a Putin poner en su sitio a periodistas rusos que defendían el derecho de los USA a poner misiles en Polonia "para protegerse de Irán". Y en una respuesta que recuerdo, puso en su sitio al periodista (que inicialmente trató de interrumpirle) diciéndole que no creía posible que no imaginara las motivaciones reales de los USA y el riesgo que representaban para Rusia esos misiles. Era obvio que se trataba del típico periodista a sueldo, y Putin no los traga (bueno, no traga los de los demás, los suyos sí; pero en este caso estamos hablando no sólo de un periodista vendido, sino incluso de un periodista traidor a su país).



Es que, en un país hay diferentes sensibilidades, lo que digo es que, por supuesto que en Rusia hay gente que no está de acuerdo con la intervención en Ucrania y que tampoco lo está con la gestión de Putin. Sobre todo a nivel interno, pero también a nivel externo, y eso es lo que yo creo que hace falta y la razón principal para no apoyar a Rusia en todo esto.
Por otro lado, siempre vas a tener gente que piense como Antonia 3 o derivados, pero lo que tienes que hacer es demostrar con hechos, no silenciando bajo pena de cárcel



Artedi dijo:


> Lo de los visados es cierto, pero estaban a punto ya de quitarlos, con la ley aprobada y todo creo recordar. Se suspendió por lo del covid y ahora por esto. Lo de llegar a acuerdos es imposible a Rusia con la presidencia Biden. Es como pedirle a Cartago que llegara a un acuerdo con Catón el Viejo. Con Trump sí se negoció y se llegó a determinadas "ententes", pero el monstruo del que Biden tan sólo es la marioneta visible no admite pactos con el ENEMIGO.




Con los visados lo que se hizo fue impulsar uno electrónico. Supuestamente iba a resultar más fácil, más barato y más rápido para entrar por la frontera, aunque en un principio lo pusieron solo para Kaliningrado y San Petersburgo, se aprobó para toda la Federación muy poco antes de la pandemia...a partir de ahí se cerraron fronteras y se paró todo el tema, claro.
Es que, supuestamente, están gobernando para millones de personas, y los ciudadanos, aunque seamos de otros países, contamos, es decir, tu no puedes no sentarte con "no se quien", porque no te caiga bien, cuando de eso depende la vida de millones de personas, te jodes y haces lo imposible por llegar a esos acuerdos y si fallan, vuelves a intentarlo otra vez
Sabes tan bien como yo que, al final de todo esto, el resultado va a seguir estando en esos acuerdos que se alcancen, la diferencia va a estar en la cantidad de muertos ucranianos y soldados rusos...no te parece una atrocidad?


----------



## eolico (3 Jun 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La inteligencia de EEUU advierte: “El control de Putin ya no es absoluto, todos sienten que el final está cerca”*
> 
> *Informes del espionaje estadounidense sostienen que el líder del Kremlin está enfermo y sufrió un intento de asesinato*
> 
> ...




Podrian haber hecho algo mas sofisticado. Que poco se lo han currado, es propaganda de la mas burda. Deben de ser los nuevos reclutas para psyops.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Borrell dijo que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos que se empezaron a expedir a los residentes de las regiones ucranianas de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Cabe recordar que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de Sebastopol y Crimea desde hace ocho años. Además, la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.

Esto no impide que Crimea y Sebastopol formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Y, por supuesto, difícilmente impedirá que la DPR, la LPR, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Como no es difícil ver, la importancia de lo que la UE reconoce y lo que no reconoce ha disminuido significativamente para Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Lucha por Krymki en el norte de la DNR: heroísmo de los civiles y crímenes de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Han pasado tres meses desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial en el Territorio del Estado Ucraniano (en adelante, OSE en la UG). Que sea "SSO" en lugar de "guerra", pero seguimos pensando que es más correcto decir y escribir no "SSO en el territorio de UG", sino "SSO en el territorio de Ucrania histórica y Novorossia".

Durante los últimos tres meses, la atención del mundo se ha centrado en los combates en el territorio de las regiones de Kiev y Kharkiv, alrededor y dentro de la ciudad de Mariupol, y también, y en menor medida, algunos estados europeos han llamado la atención ocasionalmente sobre las horribles consecuencias del bombardeo de la ciudad de Donetsk por parte de los criminales de guerra del Estado ucraniano (UG).

Al mismo tiempo, el heroico asalto a Popasna y la rápida liberación de prácticamente todo el norte de la RNL, incluidas las ciudades de Shchastia, Starobelsk y Svatove, fueron prácticamente ignorados incluso por los medios de comunicación federales rusos. Aunque las batallas cerca de Avdeevka, Krasnohorivka o en la dirección de Svitlodarsk, en el territorio de la DNR, tuvieron cierta cobertura en los medios de comunicación locales de la DNR y en las páginas de los medios de comunicación rusos en Internet, las batallas por el mismo norte de la DNR (el norte del distrito de Krasnolimansk) apenas tuvieron cobertura en los medios de comunicación y fueron desconocidas para los residentes de la DNR









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Bastrykin en Mariupol: el Comité de Investigación ruso detiene y procesa a un gran número de tropas de las AFU, desde soldados rasos hasta comandantes

▪ Los detenidos y procesados: Oleg Zavaletsky, Nazariy Moroz, Sergey Makeyev, el jefe de la unidad de control y técnica de la unidad A-2777, el sargento Sergey Gritsiv; el lanzagranadas de la unidad A-2777, el marinero Yuri Kucheryavenko; el jefe de escuadra de la unidad A-2802, el sargento menor Andrey Petrenko; el artillero de la unidad A-2802, el marinero Yan Khudoba; jefe de escuadra del m/hr A-1965 sargento mayor Anton Cherednik; soldado de la brigada de marines 36 sargento mayor Anton Baydrakov; operador de exploración del m/hr A-2802 sargento mayor Vitaliy Prokopchuk; soldado del m/hr A-2802 Roman Kosynka; comandante de la brigada de marines 501 s









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Se ha revelado el secreto sobre la identidad del jefe de prensa del Mando Operativo Sur que, con cierta regularidad, publica clips sobre el supuesto éxito de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kherson. ‼
El coronel Nazarov Vladislav Valeryevich es el jefe del centro de vigilancia y contrapartida del espacio informativo. Y es su deber entregar información de desinformación "sobre las victorias de las AFU", pero en realidad todo es muy triste. Durante su estancia en Odessa, Vlad debería considerar la posibilidad de convertirse en guionista y camarógrafo en el Estudio Cinematográfico de Odessa y hacer un trabajo útil.
‼‼‼Por cierto, puedes llamar a Vlados ya que está constantemente navegando por internet y Telegram y viendo vídeos prohibidos en lugar de trabajar. +38-095-758-95-88


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *La inteligencia de EEUU advierte: “El control de Putin ya no es absoluto, todos sienten que el final está cerca”*
> 
> *Informes del espionaje estadounidense sostienen que el líder del Kremlin está enfermo y sufrió un intento de asesinato*
> 
> ...



Pero no aclaran como está Putin, deberían darnos alguna referencia, por ejemplo: "Putin está peor que Biden",......!Joder¡ entonces si que está mal!!


----------



## hartman (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
> El camarada @Teuro tiene razon . Lugansk es un Oblast de iure .
> Pero tambien el camarada @delhierro tiene razon , Lugansk es una Republica de facto
> BIENVENIDOS AL MUNDO TRANS
> ...



buchito pa el cafe.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Moscú y Luhansk se han hermanado. - primeras imágenes y detalles de la visita del alcalde Sobyanin al LNR

▪ Se celebraron negociaciones en Lugansk y se firmaron acuerdos de cooperación comercial, económica, científica, técnica y cultural entre el gobierno de Moscú y el de la RNL.

▪ Se firmó una declaración de hermanamiento entre Moscú y Luhansk.

▪ El Gobierno de Moscú prestará ayuda socioeconómica y humanitaria a las autoridades de la ciudad de Lugansk para superar cuanto antes las consecuencias de las hostilidades.

▪ Los especialistas de Moscú ya participan en la restauración de varias instalaciones municipales. Se utilizan unas 1.500 personas y 500 equipos. Se están restaurando las casas, las escuelas y la red de calefacción", dice









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Evil_ (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

_Alguien hablaba aquí el otro día de ellos. Le han escuchado_

El Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. revela un vídeo en el que se muestran los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas M113 que se están preparando para un nuevo envío a Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Los artilleros del DNR destruyen a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nueva York

El fuego de artillería guiado por drones del 1er batallón mecanizado del ejército de la DNR destruye un depósito de municiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de la ciudad de Nueva York (rebautizada como Novhorodske por los ucranianos) en dirección a Donetsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Julc (3 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Pero qué asco dan, siempre pidiendo.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

URGENTE: Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen bombardeando ferozmente Donetsk

Los distritos traseros, que se consideraban seguros, están bajo fuego. El distrito de Budyonnovskyi está desenergizado, unos cien mil abonados se quedan sin electricidad, y el tráfico de transporte público se reduce.

Más información en un artículo de nuestro sitio web









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si desde aquí se apoya el intervencionismo...pues....tendré que decirlo, debatir, no? vamos, es obvio



Puedes debatir sobre intervencionismo en otro hilo donde traten del tema. Yo te meto en el Ignore para no verte más en éste que trata de la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Los zapadores rusos muestran imágenes del desminado de Azovstal

Los especialistas están examinando muy a fondo el territorio de la empresa, donde se escondían los nazis de Azovstal.
/TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

"Combate" en Odessa: un hombre de Kharkiv ataca a la policía con una granada

La distribución masiva de armas por parte del régimen de Kiev ha provocado un aumento de la delincuencia y de las tragedias. Así, un residente de Kharkiv y su concubino decidieron vender granadas, un rifle de asalto Kalashnikov y munición en Odessa.

Durante la detención, "Rambo" hirió a tres policías lanzándoles una granada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anarcocapitalista, concretamente



Nazi entonces.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Todavía hay provocadores en Kherson y Melitopol liberados. Colgaron folletos en las ciudades amenazando a los residentes que querían solicitar un pasaporte ruso.

No podemos decir nada sobre la magnitud de este fenómeno, pero no asustó en absoluto a los lugareños. En Kherson y Melitopol llevan días expidiendo pasaportes rusos y las colas no parecen disminuir.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Se ha informado de que la McDonald's Ltd rusa se llama ahora Sistema PBO.
El menú probablemente será "Artículo #1", "Artículo #2"... 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Al final es fake o real el cartel. Que mucho canta da la verdad.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Borrell dijo que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos que se empezaron a expedir a los residentes de las regiones ucranianas de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Cabe recordar que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de Sebastopol y Crimea desde hace ocho años. Además, la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.
> 
> Esto no impide que Crimea y Sebastopol formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Y, por supuesto, difícilmente impedirá que la DPR, la LPR, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Como no es difícil ver, la importancia de lo que la UE reconoce y lo que no reconoce ha disminuido significativamente para Rusia.
> 
> ...



¿Eso a efectos prácticos significa que no pueden viajar a los países de la UE?¿Y el resto de rusos?. ¿Y el resto de rusos?

si ya no quedan ni embajadas... no sé que ganas les pueden quedar de visitar Berlon o Varsovia a las republicas de Donesk y Lugansk


----------



## Ardilla Roja (3 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Off topic:
> Ya sabés por qué USA eliminó a ETA de su lista de Organizaciones terroristas
> 
> Biden seeks agreement with Spain to resettle Central American refugees
> ...



Es que no existen, churras-merinas. ¿le interesa a un abertzale que le llenen su tierra de panchitos delincuentes a cuenta de hacerle un favor a los putos yanquis? Y, lo que no es menos importante ¿le importa una mierda que los globalistas le consideren o no terrorista?


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Las "colas del hambre" en Mykolaiv se han convertido en algo habitual, como en este vídeo grabado en el número 19 de la calle Shevchenko.

Los ciudadanos esperan aquí una barra de pan y "conservas humanitarias" polacas. Los equipos de ambulancia están de guardia tanto por la ola de calor de junio como por los desmayos por hambre que se esperan.

Todo esto está teniendo lugar en un frenesí de "vlogs" de bravura por parte del Gauleiter Kim y su subalterno el alcalde Sienkiewicz. Típicos "gestores" post-Maidan con la lengua suelta y la indiferencia a los problemas reales









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## niraj (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



t.me/godeye_ru/11596
[ Photo ]
A la izquierda , un moderno cartel Ucraniano.

A la derecha , un cartel de propaganda de la Alemania nazi.

Alguien más necesita evidencia de parentesco ideológico t.me/godeye_ru/11483) del régimen de Kiev y del Tercer Reich?


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Se descubre una gran red de centros de llamadas fraudulentas en Berdyansk con datos de 20 millones de ciudadanos rusos

"El centro de llamadas fraudulentas empleaba al menos a 300 personas, tenía los datos de al menos 20 millones de residentes rusos y actuaba en coordinación con las autoridades ucranianas. Al mismo tiempo, las actividades del centro recibieron el apoyo de los Países Bajos, Alemania, Estados Unidos y Estonia", dijo Stanislav Kuznetsov, vicepresidente de Sberbank.

Los datos personales de los rusos fueron obtenidos por los estafadores de los servicios de logística y entrega, que fueron pirateados a través de los recursos de Internet /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> A mi me da que Rusia va a mantener un estado de guerra con Ucrania hasta que le levanten las sanciones
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



A Rusia ahora mismo le importan poco las sanciones.
Es la rusofobia y el fascismo galopante en Europa, lo que le preocupa.

Ucrania es solo el primer paso.
Yo creo que el mundo ya no va a ser igual a como antes de todo esto.
Rusia no va a olvidar lo que ha ocurrido, durante generaciones.

Dejo por aquí un meme


----------



## aurariola (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
> El camarada @Teuro tiene razon . Lugansk es un Oblast de iure .
> Pero tambien el camarada @delhierro tiene razon , Lugansk es una Republica de facto
> BIENVENIDOS AL MUNDO TRANS
> ...



Demasiados muertos en el campo de batalla para medias tintas , donde queden los tanques rusos quedara la frontera rusa, la tierra conquistada con sangre solo se devuelve con sangre....


----------



## mazuste (3 Jun 2022)

Eso significa


Harman dijo:


> El nuevo jefe del servicio de inteligencia de Moldavia admitió ser ciudadano rumano
> 
> Alexander Mustiate, nombrado jefe del Servicio de Información y Seguridad de Moldavia (ISS) el 2 de junio, ha confirmado que tiene la nacionalidad de otro país.
> 
> ...



Eso significa que que llega con encargos.¿Solo de Rumania?


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Hombre vuelven los fraguelcontraataques, jajajajajaja


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Es que no existen, churras-merinas. ¿le interesa a un abertzale que le llenen su tierra de panchitos delincuentes a cuenta de hacerle un favor a los putos yanquis? Y, lo que no es menos importante ¿le importa una mierda que los globalistas le consideren o no terrorista?



Los aberchales esos ya están encantados de acullir menas, panchos, negratas y lo que sea, cosas del internacionalismo paletoide


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Borrell dijo que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos que se empezaron a expedir a los residentes de las regiones ucranianas de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Cabe recordar que la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de Sebastopol y Crimea desde hace ocho años. Además, la Unión Europea no reconoce los pasaportes rusos expedidos a los residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.
> 
> Esto no impide que Crimea y Sebastopol formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Y, por supuesto, difícilmente impedirá que la DPR, la LPR, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya formen parte de la Federación Rusa. Como no es difícil ver, la importancia de lo que la UE reconoce y lo que no reconoce ha disminuido significativamente para Rusia.
> 
> ...



Para empezar, Internet Explorer Borrell se cree que los habitantes de Kherson se mueren de ganas por ir a Paris  
Por otro lado, la noticia no es cierta. Yo he visto con mis propios ojos visados a ciudadanos rusos de Crimea.
Lo único que se les exige, es que se empadronen en otro lugar de Rusia y listo. Visado expedido.

Pongo el ejemplo del COVID. En teoría nadie podía entrar en la UE desde Rusia, que era ya por entonces un país malísimo...y estaba prohibido...pues mi familia política se sacó el visado en la embajada griega sin problemas. Eso sí, tuvimos que ir todos primero a Grecia, pero luego ya se podían mover por la UE sin problemas.


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nazi entonces.



Gilipollas más bien


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero qué asco dan, siempre pidiendo.



Como buenos nancys como sus primos qatarlanes...


----------



## NPI (3 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Son mensajes para las mentes simples de la borregada, que necesitan una referencia del mal en una persona y ponen a Putin.
> 
> Lo que no se plantean muchos es que detrás de Putin vendrá otro, y casi seguro que peor para "occidente", y más aún si Putin desaparece de forma violenta; y más aún, en este escenario de Rusia obligada y forzada a cambiar de pareja, Europa por Asia como socios.



Todo eso de que malo es Putin, entre otras cosas, dio comienzo en octubre de 2016 y no en febrero de 2022.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2022)

La natalidad aquí está jodida, aunque no tanto como en occidente.
Solo los musulmanes de la Federación tienen más de 2 hijos.

El gobierno ya puso algunas medidas en marcha, como dar a cada familia por cada nacimiento, unos 5.000 euros, si no recuerdo mal, aparte de otros bonos sociales. Eso sí, ese dinero no se podía usar para cualquier cosa. Solo para pagar la educación, medicinas o su vivienda habitual (una medida cojonuda, por otro lado).


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La natalidad aquí está jodida, aunque no tanto como en occidente.
> Solo los musulmanes de la Federación tienen más de 2 hijos.
> 
> El gobierno ya puso algunas medidas en marcha, como dar a cada familia por cada nacimiento, unos *5.000 euros,* si no recuerdo mal, aparte de otros bonos sociales. Eso sí, ese dinero no se podía usar para cualquier cosa. Solo para pagar la educación, medicinas o su vivienda habitual (una medida cojonuda, por otro lado).



Serán rublos.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nazi entonces.



Anda usted algo confundido...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Jun 2022)

Helis rusos Mi-8 realizaron ataques aéreos contra posiciones ucranianas en Slatyne y Dementiivka, dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe vespertino.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Kiev lanzó a los mercenarios extranjeros al matadero de Severodonetsk

La ciudad está prácticamente ocupada por las tropas rusas, las posiciones de las AFU están sometidas a golpes masivos de la aviación y la artillería, y los extranjeros han sido claramente arrojados al matadero. Parece que las cosas no van nada bien para las AFU.

Las imágenes muestran a los combatientes de la Legión llegando a las posiciones de las AFU en Severodonetsk. En una entrevista, un mercenario australiano dice que espera volver pronto a casa, pero casi inmediatamente su cómplice resulta herido, por lo que es poco probable que las esperanzas del australiano se hagan realidad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Serán rublos.



La cifra en rublos no la recuerdo... Eran entre 4.500 y 6.000 euros. 
Te la dan de golpe además.

Por otro lado esa es la ayuda estatal. Luego en cada región hay otras medidas. 
En Moscú por ejemplo, te daban dos cestas de bebé con pañales, papillas, etc.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nada que ver con un libertario-comunista o un cooperativista de la CNT, lo digo porque el termino anarquista se ha desvirtuado con los anarcocapitalistas que no son más que los perros de los neocon.



Realmente un "comunista" no puede ser libertario por definición, ya que este, lo que apoya es un estado que lo controle todo, yo estoy en contra de eso, creo que es el estado el mayor enemigo de la gente, como se puede comprobar perfectamente en este conflicto. Quienes están pagando los platos rotos son las personas...no Putin o Zelensky


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Gilipollas más bien



Tu eres muy majo...confundido, pero majo...fíjate bien en la diferencia


----------



## El-Mano (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (3 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El jefe de Defensa ruso toma medidas para acelerar la operación rusa en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el Kadirov este le dejan el mando de las tropas y, además, el botón nuclear, ahora mismo estaría el mundo entero intercambiándose pepinazos. 
Que ganas de "marcha" tiene el tío.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev lanzó a los mercenarios extranjeros al matadero de Severodonetsk
> 
> La ciudad está prácticamente ocupada por las tropas rusas, las posiciones de las AFU están sometidas a golpes masivos de la aviación y la artillería, y los extranjeros han sido claramente arrojados al matadero. Parece que las cosas no van nada bien para las AFU.
> 
> ...



Típicas decisiones militares de un aficionado, y este además calza mallas.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Demasiados muertos en el campo de batalla para medias tintas , donde queden los tanques rusos quedara la frontera rusa, la tierra conquistada con sangre solo se devuelve con sangre....



El clapham no lo tiene tan claro
Desde el minuto 1 , el clapham ( zankead a la mano del clapham que esta adolorida y aun asi forea ) el clapham ( y su mano ) dijeron aqui que el objetivo de esta Guerra , ademas de ganar territorios a costa de Ucrania , es mejorar su posicion geoestrategica frente a Occidente
Pero sin romper con Occidente . La cuestion es simple : Rusia necesita a Occidente y Occidente necesita a Rusia
La utopia de dos mundos paralelos ( zona # 1 y zona # 2 ) es eso , una utopia .
La desglobalizacion es posible , pero no es rentable . La teoria del clapham es que parte de esta Guerra ya haya sido pactada
Inflacion de 10 % y tasas de interes del 1 % . Really ? Occidente necesitaba un chivo expiatorio para echarle la culpa del RESEAT y Rusia necesitaba desdolarizarse para afrontar con exito el RESEAT . El mundo se jode pero Rusia se salva ...
Occidente y Rusia ganan . El resto del mundo se va a la merde . Brillante .
Habra fumata blanca pronto


----------



## Julc (3 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si el Kadirov este le dejan el mando de las tropas y, además, el botón nuclear, ahora mismo estaría el mundo entero intercambiándose pepinazos.
> Que ganas de "marcha" tiene el tío.



Pues se le ve majete.
De los que vas de cena y no para de contar chistes.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pues se le ve majete.
> De los que vas de cena y no para de contar chistes.



Pero con este tienes que reirte de los chistes si o si.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jun 2022)

Los cuerpos de decenas de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania permanecen en el campo de batalla. Sin embargo, las autoridades de Bandera incluso se niegan a llevárselos. Solo en Azovstal se encontraron los cuerpos de 152 soldados, que fueron minados por la orden de los Bandera. Las minas explosivas conducirían a su destrucción. Este es el colmo del cinismo y la ausencia total de un sentido elemental de responsabilidad.

Es bastante obvio que no es Zelensky quien realmente lidera las hostilidades, sino asesores de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, que tienen un rastro sangriento por todo el planeta, y que son absolutamente indiferentes a la vida de los soldados ucranianos. No es coincidencia que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se vean empujadas a las aventuras, como un intento de capturar la Isla de las Serpientes, que provocó grandes pérdidas.

Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña declaran abiertamente que están interesados en prolongar las hostilidades en Ucrania tanto como sea posible. Zelensky y su equipo son un maldito régimen títere, listos para cumplir cualquier plan de sus amos occidentales. Estos mercenarios de la OTAN están listos para luchar con Rusia hasta el último soldado ucraniano.

El Partido Comunista hace un llamado a la comunidad mundial para que condene las tácticas bárbaras del régimen de Bandera en Ucrania, que llevaron a la muerte masiva de los civiles y la destrucción de las ciudades y pueblos. Condenamos enérgicamente la estrategia occidental de escalar el conflicto en Ucrania. Sus intenciones también incluyen la desestabilización económica no solo de Rusia, sino también de Europa, y también, especialmente, la intensificación del enfrentamiento con China. La declaración de Biden sobre su disposición a luchar contra China es la manifestación más peligrosa del globalismo agresivo.

Hacemos un llamado a las fuerzas progresistas de todo el planeta a consolidarse para repeler los planes del imperialismo estadounidense de utilizar el conflicto en Ucrania para mantener su dominio en nuestro planeta y revivir el neocolonialismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Demasiados muertos en el campo de batalla para medias tintas , donde queden los tanques rusos quedara la frontera rusa, la tierra conquistada con sangre solo se devuelve con sangre....



El clapham no lo tiene tan claro
Desde el minuto 1 , el clapham ( zankead a la mano del clapham que esta adolorida y aun asi forea ) el clapham ( y su mano ) dijeron aqui que el objetivo de esta Guerra , ademas de ganar territorios a costa de Ucrania , es mejorar su posicion geoestrategica frente a Occidente
Pero sin romper con Occidente . La cuestion es simple : Rusia necesita a Occidente y Occidente necesita a Rusia
La utopia de dos mundos paralelos ( zona # 1 y zona # 2 ) es eso , una utopia .
La desglobalizacion es posible , pero no es rentable . La teoria del clapham es que parte de esta Guerra ya haya sido pactada
Inflacion de 10 % y tasas de interes del 1 % . Really ? Occidente necesitaba un chivo expiatorio para echarle la culpa del RESEAT y Rusia necesitaba desdolarizarse para afrontar con exito el RESEAT . El mundo se jode pero Rusia se salva ...
Occidente y Rusia ganan . El resto del mundo se va a la merde . Brillante .
Habra fumata blanca pronto
[/QUOTE]
Depende en que mesa te coloque Putin…y los occidentales los coloca en la de castigo…eso si los recibe físicamente…


----------



## ferrys (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no lo tiene tan claro
> Desde el minuto 1 , el clapham ( zankead a la mano del clapham que esta adolorida y aun asi forea ) el clapham ( y su mano ) dijeron aqui que el objetivo de esta Guerra , ademas de ganar territorios a costa de Ucrania , es mejorar su posicion geoestrategica frente a Occidente
> Pero sin romper con Occidente . La cuestion es simple : Rusia necesita a Occidente y Occidente necesita a Rusia
> La utopia de dos mundos paralelos ( zona # 1 y zona # 2 ) es eso , una utopia .
> ...



Es decir que Rusia se desdolarice es un win-win para occidente o como iba eso. Parece que Rusia sólo tiene mercado interno. A ver si entendemos que si Rusia sale de la influencia del dolar no es sólo Rusia la que sale. A no ser que sólo compren a si mismos y en rublos que creemos que ya lo hacen.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Curiosa guerra esta en la que el enemigo te abastece:


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Tremendo lo del Carnicero de Siria. Ahora es el Papa frita de Popasna.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Sapieha, ciudadano ruso condenado en Bielorrusia, puede ser trasladado a la Federación Rusa. Lukashenka no está en contra.
Sapega fue detenida junto con Protasevich y fue condenada a 6 años de prisión por sus actividades (publicación de datos personales de agentes de la ley bielorrusos, funcionarios y sus familiares, junto con amenazas de muerte). La sentencia es bien merecida.
En Rusia puede cumplir toda su condena o ser liberada después de un tiempo mediante libertad condicional.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Acceso a Viber messenger bloqueado en LNR y DNR

"Debido a su uso por el enemigo para fines militares", dijeron las autoridades.

"Existe una gama bastante amplia de alternativas al servicio Viber en el ámbito de los servicios de mensajería y de comunicación entre personas, que aún no han sido explotadas por el enemigo como parte de su infraestructura militar".

Anteriormente, los recursos extremistas Facebook e Instagram, que están prohibidos en Rusia, quedaron inaccesibles en las repúblicas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

*ORCONAZI AL CARAJO Ya NO JODERA MAS 




*


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Continúan los combates en dirección a Kharkiv

Las imágenes muestran una inspección objetiva de un ataque de Krasnopoly a una casa en la que se ha instalado un punto de tiro nazi de las AFU.









Рядовой на проводе


Мы режем неудобной правдой по живому, но только так и спасают жизни. Связь с редакцией: @Soldierlinebot




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

No parece muy ruso/ucraniano lo que habla.

Esta claro que le dan en el chaleco blidado que le salva de palmar. Lo del brazo es un rebote.

Aclarado el tema son mercenarios.



Pasan por un puente hacia la zona industrial. Así que ahí queda una bolsa de resistencia. No pillo que los rusos no destruyan los puentes, lo de usarlos luego se ve que no es posible porque los ucranianos si los destruyen.

Otra cosa rara es que se muevan a la luz del dia en una caravana. Hay evidentes fallos de comunicación y enlace con la aviación.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no lo tiene tan claro
> Desde el minuto 1 , el clapham ( zankead a la mano del clapham que esta adolorida y aun asi forea ) el clapham ( y su mano ) dijeron aqui que el objetivo de esta Guerra , ademas de ganar territorios a costa de Ucrania , es mejorar su posicion geoestrategica frente a Occidente
> Pero sin romper con Occidente . La cuestion es simple : Rusia necesita a Occidente y Occidente necesita a Rusia
> La utopia de dos mundos paralelos ( zona # 1 y zona # 2 ) es eso , una utopia .
> ...



Lo de la inflación en "occidente" hace ya años que la estaban trabajando.
Faltaba que llegase el momento adecuado, y que "_pareciese ser por una noble causa_".
Rusia, en parte, se ha prestado al engendro. Eso sí, siendo una economía sumamente exportadora, ha hecho los deberes para salvar su economía, y en parte a "patron-orizado" su moneda.
Por supuesto, se cobrará su debida comisión, en forma de especies o territorios. Y de paso, solventará algún que otro desajuste histórico-político.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

Eso cuando explota es brutal


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Los mismos mercenarios de antes, pero ya localizados por las fuerzas rusas. Con bajas.

Joder, vuelven a pasar por el puente, evacuando heridos. Al final del video. Un pepino ahí y se acabaron los paseos.


----------



## NPI (3 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al final es fake o real el cartel. Que mucho canta da la verdad.



Supuestamente es un canal de Telegram el que ha creado el cartel.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Realmente un "comunista" no puede ser libertario por definición, ya que este, lo que apoya es un estado que lo controle todo, yo estoy en contra de eso, creo que es el estado el mayor enemigo de la gente, como se puede comprobar perfectamente en este conflicto. Quienes están pagando los platos rotos son las personas...no Putin o Zelensky



Léete a Piotr Kropotkin y luego, si de eso, hablamos.









Piotr Kropotkin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
Es considerado como uno de los principales teóricos del movimiento anarquista, dentro del cual fue uno de los fundadores de la escuela del anarcocomunismo, y desarrolló la teoría del apoyo mutuo.
...

El libro te lo pongo yo, para eso esta el apoyo mutuo:
La conquista del pan - PDF


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Ahora me da vergüenza decir que estoy en Peacemaker. Con tales vecinos.
Los relatos de violación de Denisova han quemado por completo el tema de la "Ucrania violada". Era una idiota útil. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

La ONU pide a Rusia y Ucrania que reanuden las conversaciones para lograr la paz lo antes posible, según el portavoz del secretario general de la ONU, Stéphane Dujarric.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

*Putin ha hecho varias declaraciones importantes, entre ellas sobre Ucrania, las sanciones y la crisis alimentaria mundial:*

▪Los intentos de Occidente de trasladar la responsabilidad de los problemas alimentarios a Rusia son excusas ridículas. Los problemas en el mercado mundial de alimentos comenzaron en febrero de 2020.
▪El aumento de la inflación se debió a las acciones mal concebidas de Estados Unidos para inyectar fondos en la economía, y en ningún caso a las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania.
▪Rusia no ha tenido absolutamente nada que ver con la subida del precio de la gasolina. La culpa la tiene la miope política energética de la Comisión Europea en los últimos años.
▪Las nuevas sanciones contra Rusia solo empeorarán la situación en los mercados mundiales.
▪Rusia no impide la exportación de grano ucraniano.
▪Hay varias posibilidades para exportar el grano ucraniano desde el puerto de Berdyansk o la más sencilla es vía Bielorrusia. Pero entonces hay que levantar las sanciones contra Minsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kikepm (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nada que ver con un libertario-comunista o un cooperativista de la CNT, lo digo porque el termino anarquista se ha desvirtuado con los anarcocapitalistas que no son más que los perros de los neocon.



Esta estupidez que acabas de soltar es propia de quien solo se fija en slogans y no lee mucho.

Y evidencia que no sabes que son los neocons. Estoy seguro que neocon suena genial en tu mente, y te gusta soltarlo por ahí...

Si se levantara Rothbard, las collejas que te ibas a llevar no iban a ser pocas.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Habra que estar pendiente de Severodonetsk , esta claro que como los soldados de leva ucranianos pasan de luchar, han mandado a los extrajeros a ver si pueden resistir allí.

Un poco de acierto y les dejan cercados, han cruzado por el unico puente que tienen libre, hay otro destruido y un 3º bajo fuego directo de los republicanos de Lugansk y los chechenos. 
SI se andan listos puede haber otro Azovstal, pero con 100 o 200 extranjeros. Veo lo de cruzar con esas tropas una medida desesperada. No va a poder empujar, solo incordiar. Poco beneficio y mucho riesgo. En fin veremos que pasa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (3 Jun 2022)

Pues pinta a que están poniendo el resto en la defensa de la ciudad, lo que quiere decir que luego poco les va a quedar. Eso sin contar el bajón moral cuando empiecen a salir vídeos de mercenarios capturados y eliminados. He visto los últimos vídeos y si que parece que están metiendo a los mercenarios más preparados, nada de los fanegas que hemos visto anteriormente o los Miguelitos de Azov. Estos son los que valen pasta, seguramente contratistas de Academy o similares


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

el bailarín pistolero enano los empavo


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues pinta a que están poniendo el resto en la defensa de la ciudad, lo que quiere decir que luego poco les va a quedar. Eso sin contar el bajón moral cuando empiecen a salir vídeos de mercenarios capturados y eliminados. He visto los últimos vídeos y si que parece que están metiendo a los mercenarios más preparados, nada de los fanegas que hemos visto anteriormente o los Miguelitos de Azov. Estos son los que valen pasta, seguramente contratistas de Academy o similares



Exacto , los chalecos son de primera. Creo que pasan por el puente central que desemboca en el barrio industrial. 

No le encuentro ningun sentido, ¿ para que ? ¿ Piensan que van a hacer retroceder a los chechenos ? Al cruzar el rio, se estan complicando mucho la vida. Algo se escapa. Como le den al puente estan muertos o capturados al 100%.


----------



## Harman (3 Jun 2022)

Las acciones de las AFU en Severodonetsk demuestran perfectamente que en la etapa actual se ha tomado la decisión de aferrarse a la zona industrial de Azot durante el mayor tiempo posible mientras se sigue intentando alejar a las AFU de la ruta Artemivsk-Lysychansk. De hecho, las reservas se están trasladando al saco operativo con la expectativa de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no sean capaces de convertirlo en un caldero operativo completo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Es decir que Rusia se desdolarice es un win-win para occidente o como iba eso. Parece que Rusia sólo tiene mercado interno. A ver si entendemos que si Rusia sale de la influencia del dolar no es sólo Rusia la que sale. A no ser que sólo compren a si mismos y en rublos que creemos que ya lo hacen.



La desdolarizacion de Rusia es un WIN WIN para la elite globalista ( pero tambien para Rusia ) porque si el dolar de EE UU cae el mundo necesitara una nueva moneda de reserva mundial ( y no , no sera ni el rublo ni el yuan )
La nueva moneda MUNDIAL sera , muy probablemente , el PIVX de plata
Es cona  , sera el DEG . ( Derechos Especiales de Giro ) y claro , si tu moneda es fuerte , recibiras mas DEG
Ahora mismo 1 DEG = 0,7433 $ . 1 DEG = 86.12 rublos rusos .
Como el DEG es una moneda internacional , no puede usarse como arma financiera . Es como el idioma esperanto . Que por cierto el clapham personalidad VI habla correctamente , con acento griego . En fin .
Rusia y China son armas de la elite contra EE UU ( que es una victima en esto )
Los EE UU son un gran pais .
El pais de Franklyn , Edison , Rosa Parks , Elvis Presley , Hemingway , Sinatra , Judy Garland , Martin Luther King , Madonna , Donald Trump
pero ha sido tomado por el DEEP STATE . Esta Guerra no es contra Occidente , heredero de Alejandro Magno y Socrates
Es contra los reptilianos , los Illuminati y el dinero fiat .
Y ahora el clapham se tomara un vicodin , que este post le ha dejado la mano adolorida


----------



## rudeboy (3 Jun 2022)

Severodonets es una batalla de desgaste pura y dura , la jugada de llevar mercenarios frescos de retaguardia me parece acertada ya que wagner opera por la zona y les pueden infligir muchas bajas a un cuerpo tan necesario para la limpieza casa por casa.
Sin esa unidad de choque se verian obligados a utilizar tropas regulares en tareas que desgastan enormemente ya que el número de chechenos es bastante bajo y dan más el toque folclórico que otra cosa . Interesante batalla wagner vs legión extranjera


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1078760
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078761
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078762
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078763


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Jun 2022)

Occidente no está preparado ni para empobrecerse en una guerra ni para ver morir a sus soldados. Por eso no entramos en guerra con Rusia a pesar de que... HAN INVADIDO UN PAÍS
¿Nadie te lo había dicho?
Despierta pelele.
Os pasais semanas hablando de noseque sistema global de defensa pero a la hora de la verdad NADA DE NADA y pagando la gasofa a 2€ el litro.
He visto payasos haciendo menos el ridiculo que los líderes europeos y norteamericanos.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

No sé Vds, pero si USA tiene el nivel de involucramiento que vemos, es porque van a hacer mierda y media a la horda. 

Ya en Moscú se están sacando de encima al puti. No del todo, porque lo necesitan como padre de la derrota. 

Es mi opinión.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Jun 2022)

Menuda chorrada. Ahora que te llegue una cantidad ingente de refugiados a paises con deudas galopantes y a los que tendrán que buscar trabajo y regalar viviendas (en Polonia no se como estará el tema en ese sentido, pero en Europa las ayudas económicas para los inmigrantes son insostenibles) cambia los "valores del proyecto Europeo" y puede reforzar esos paises. Claro, porque paises en los que la tasa de paro ya es alta, lo que se necesita es más mano de obra....que no podrá encontrar trabajo o que tendrás que "quitarselo" a los autóctonos. Me ha recordado a cuando llegaban de África o de sudamerica y se leia que venian a pagar las pensiones. La realidad es que la inmigración desmedida trae un gran aumento de la delincuencia y de la pobreza (más ayudas sociales, etc etc) Están tan encantados que hasta en Moldavia donde son menos, ya se los intentan colar a Pedro Sánchez en el primer viaje que ha ido. Y ya hay noticias de que los Polacos comienzan a estar cansados de la inmigración desmedida Ucraniana y de tener que darles ayudas, incluso los voluntarios en los centros de ayuda.

*100 días de guerra y 6 millones de refugiados: así cambia Ucrania la demografía de la UE*

La gestión de la migración más grande desde la Segunda guerra Mundial representa una incógnita, pero también *una oportunidad para Europa*.

Si una parte consistente de los más de 4 millones refugiados de Ucrania se queda en los países de acogida, podría representar un cambio el balance demográfico de Europa y *reforzar el peso de los países *del este. Es decir, lejos de los países fundadores de la Unión Europea. Polonia podría convertirse en un país clave, en grado de orientar el rumbo y los valores del proyecto europeo


----------



## Arraki (3 Jun 2022)

Esto y roza lo esperpéntico. Si Ucrania se retira es táctico, si Rusia se retira es derrota aplastante. Si Ucrania se queda en las ciudades es porque es más fácil de defender y los rusos están jodidos, pero si Ucrania se retira de las ciudades, es que ha metido a los rusos en una trampa para eliminarlos.

El ridículo de los supuestos analistas militares que padecemos es sorprendente. Mejor dicho, los propagandistas.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Léete a Piotr Kropotkin y luego, si de eso, hablamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El comunismo y el capitalismo no es que casen mucho con el anarquismo, ya que es principalmente humanista y los otros anteponen bien el estado, bien el capital a la humanidad. Pensando en los casos en que el comunismo ha gobernado o gobierna. Respecto al capitalismo, pues por definición antepone el capital al ser humano, as´çi que se aplique como se aplique será poco compatible.

Por lo que estoy viendo por ahí, el anarcocapitalismo es una especie de marca trampa como lo era el nacional-socialismo. No parecen tan centrados en lo de las razas, pero sí lo están en confundir libertad con capital e ignorar las premisas básicas para garantizar la libertad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sé Vds, pero si USA tiene el nivel de involucramiento que vemos, es porque van a hacer mierda y media a la horda.
> 
> Ya en Moscú se están sacando de encima al puti. No del todo, porque lo necesitan como padre de la derrota.
> 
> Es mi opinión.



Menos mal que es tu opinión, salida de tus cojones morenos


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La ONU pide a Rusia y Ucrania que reanuden las conversaciones para lograr la paz lo antes posible, según el portavoz del secretario general de la ONU, Stéphane Dujarric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El bombero pirómano de Guterres debería saber a estas alturas que la ONU no tiene el menor viso de credibilidad. Que las cosas sigan su curso hasta la desnacificación total, completa y absoluta de la Linde.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Eso cuando explota es brutal



2 detalles curiosos

1º El video es de hace mas de 2 meses
2º El primer javelin falla, lanzado por el segundo sector, y luego lanzan otro en tiro directo
Es de suponer que el primero lo lanzan a mayor distancia y el buscador no capta bien el objetivo 
el segundo lo tirarian desde mas cerca y en modo ataque directo
¿De que sirve un arma con 4000 m de alcance si luego el buscador no es capaz de bloquear el objetivo a esa distancia?
Empieza a surgir mucha literatura y evidencia grafica de todos tipo de fallos tanto de lanzamiento como adquisicion, asi como de falta de letalidad 
Quizá esa es la razón porque la que ahora debe haber mas javelin en los stock ruso que en los ucranianos,








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Jun 2022)

Rusia sigue perdiendo la guerra

*Alcalde de Moscú visita Luhansk ocupada por Rusia para construir lazos de "amistad"*





Sergey Sobyanin, alcalde de Moscú, llegó a la ciudad de Lugansk, ocupada por Rusia, para firmar un tratado de "colaboración" con los terroristas respaldados por Rusia con base en Luhansk.









Moscow Mayor visits Russian-occupied Luhansk to build “friendship” ties


ALYONA MAZURENKO – FRIDAY, 3 JUNE 2022, 18:24




www.pravda.com.ua







Se lanzó el cohete Soyuz-2 'Donbass', llamado así en honor a las pseudorrepúblicas de #Donetsk y #Lugansk . está en camino de armar la Estación Espacial Internacional, como parte de la búsqueda rebelde de #Rusia para ser el primer país en militarizar el espacio.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Menuda chorrada. Ahora que te llegue una cantidad ingente de refugiados a paises con deudas galopantes y a los que tendrán que buscar trabajo y regalar viviendas (en Polonia no se como estará el tema en ese sentido, pero en Europa las ayudas económicas para los inmigrantes son insostenibles) cambia los "valores del proyecto Europeo" y puede reforzar esos paises. Claro, porque paises en los que la tasa de paro ya es alta, lo que se necesita es más mano de obra....que no podrá encontrar trabajo o que tendrás que "quitarselo" a los autóctonos. Me ha recordado a cuando llegaban de África o de sudamerica y se leia que venian a pagar las pensiones. La realidad es que la inmigración desmedida trae un gran aumento de la delincuencia y de la pobreza (más ayudas sociales, etc etc) Están tan encantados que hasta en Moldavia donde son menos, ya se los intentan colar a Pedro Sánchez en el primer viaje que ha ido. Y ya hay noticias de que los Polacos comienzan a estar cansados de la inmigración desmedida Ucraniana y de tener que darles ayudas, incluso los voluntarios en los centros de ayuda.
> 
> *100 días de guerra y 6 millones de refugiados: así cambia Ucrania la demografía de la UE*
> 
> ...



Gracias a puti y su invasión especial sana.


----------



## Arraki (3 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Exacto , los chalecos son de primera. Creo que pasan por el puente central que desemboca en el barrio industrial.
> 
> No le encuentro ningun sentido, ¿ para que ? ¿ Piensan que van a hacer retroceder a los chechenos ? Al cruzar el rio, se estan complicando mucho la vida. Algo se escapa. Como le den al puente estan muertos o capturados al 100%.



Creo que están a la desesperada y necesitan una victoria cómo sea. Como bien dices, si les vuelan el puente de retaguardia están jodidos.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Menos mal que es tu opinión, salida de tus cojones morenos



Siempre haciendo referencia de mi polla y huevos.
Qué mujer espléndida.


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu eres muy majo...confundido, pero majo...fíjate bien en la diferencia



Claro que sí capitán liberty


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Creo que están a la desesperada y necesitan una victoria cómo sea. Como bien dices, si les vuelan el puente de retaguardia están jodidos.



Si, parece algo destinado a vender alguna victoria. Pero claro ....



https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-708526


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> el bailarín pistolero enano los empavo



jajajajaja pero os creeis vuestras propias trolas o estais fumaos?
De los fraguelresistentes de Mariupol a los espartanos de sverodonetsk, joer que panda


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Siempre haciendo referencia de mi polla y huevos.
> Qué mujer espléndida.



Es una afirmacion retórica de los cojones, ya tu sabes si quieres te lo cambio por 
"Menos mal que es tu opinión, salida de tus ovarios huesudos"
Mejor?


----------



## Peineto (3 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1078798




Heil Yahvé u Akbar! Vamos, el despiporre esquizoide.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

para los doritonanzis del foro, esto es lo que hay, a los nanzis no los quiere ni sus muertos


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro que sí capitán liberty



Hombre, que yo lo siento, no puede ser que haya que haber una única opinión sobre las cosas, y si, la libertad es importante, o a ti no te gusta decidir qué hacer?


----------



## kelden (3 Jun 2022)

Pues no se, pero por si acaso los yankis no asoman el morro .....


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos o mercenarios ucranianos de Severodonetsk atacan a periodistas, no se atreven con los militares.


----------



## brus (3 Jun 2022)

Que coño no entiende el anormal ese.

Los rusos entraron en la ciudad porque los Ucranianos huyeron, lo mas seguro desobedeciendo órdenes, se replegaron atrás y para que no huyan más les mandan a los mercenarios que esos no tienen escrúpulos y pueden disparar a quien sea para que no cedan más territorio. Es ganar unos días para acabar muriendo. El ejército ucraniano en ese frente está ya en las últimas. Se tardará unos días, quizás semanas hasta que se tome Kramatorks y a partir de ahí vendrá el hundimiento de los ucranianos. Se mantienen en pie por los paramilitares integrados en el ejército y los mercenarios extranjeros pero los regulares están ya con la moral por los suelos por la enorme cantidad de bajas que deben haber tenido.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (3 Jun 2022)

*Russia Sees Extra $6.4 Billion Oil Revenue In June As Prices Rally*









Russia Sees Extra $6.4 Billion Oil Revenue In June As Prices Rally | OilPrice.com


Russia expects to receive as much as $6.37 billion in additional oil and gas revenues in June, its finance ministry said on Friday




oilprice.com






*Russia Oil Output Rose 5% In May: Report*









Russia Oil Output Rose 5% In May: Report | OilPrice.com


Russia's crude oil and condensates production gained 5 percent last month, according to an industry source




oilprice.com





Les estamos reventando la economía con las sanciones ... no se como aguantan


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Macron: Putin cometió un "error histórico" con la ofensiva en Ucrania y está "aislado"*
El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, aseguró este viernes que su par ruso, Vladimir Putin, cometió un *"error histórico y fundamental" en Ucrania y que se encuentra "aislado*". "Yo pienso, y se lo he dicho, que cometió un error histórico y fundamental para su pueblo, para él mismo y para la Historia", declaró Macron en una entrevista con la prensa regional.

Sobre Rusia, el jefe de Estado aseguró que "sigue siendo un gran pueblo", pero Putin "se ha aislado". "Aislarse es una cosa, pero saber salir de ello es un camino difícil", agregó.

La ofensiva rusa en Ucrania cumplió este viernes 100 días y el dirigente galo, cuyo país ejerce la presidencia pro témpore de la Unión Europea (UE), se encuentra bajo presión para viajar a Kiev. "Viajé en febrero para intentar evitar la guerra. Actualmente, no excluyo nada", aseguró Macron, a quien el ministro ucraniano de Defensa, Dmytro Kuleba, urgió a que fuera antes de fines de junio, informa Afp


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jun 2022)

Los empleados de la empresa sancionada Sulzer Turbo Service Polonia realizan una protesta frente al Ministerio del Interior de Polonia. Entre los lemas "Queremos trabajar, no protestar" y "Las sanciones ciegas nos golpean a nosotros, no a los rusos".


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jun 2022)

Vaya palo, Francia y Reuters de luto

. French fighter killed in Ukraine, foreign ministry in Paris says


----------



## lapetus (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Occidente y Rusia ganan . El resto del mundo se va a la merde . Brillante .



Querrás decir EEUU y Rusia ganan, Alemania y el resto de colonias de la UE pagan la fiesta.

El resto del mundo:

China sigue mejorando
Canada, NZ, Australia convirtiéndose en dictaduras de corte globalista-homosexualista
La isla mutante y el manchukuo se siguen eutanasiando
Los países árabes siguen igual, ya les comprará el petróleo China y África.
India jugando a varias bandas
África alcanzando niveles 2º mundistas gracias a China
Turquía resistiendo todo, sacando tajada y proyectando influencia
América latina en decadencia excepto los narcoestados


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jun 2022)

BRUTAL. No nos hemos hecho eco de la noticia porque Ucrania ha invadido hasta los urales

Se lanzó un cohete Soyuz-2.1a desde Baikonur con una nave espacial de carga Progress MS-20 que transportaba una impresora 3D y nanosatélites a la Estación Espacial Internacional. El lanzamiento está dedicado a la DPR y LPR, las banderas de las repúblicas y la palabra "Donbass" están pintadas en el cohete.


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Inflacion de 10 % y tasas de interes del 1 % . Really ? Occidente necesitaba un chivo expiatorio para echarle la culpa del RESEAT y Rusia necesitaba desdolarizarse para afrontar con exito el RESEAT . El mundo se jode pero Rusia se salva ...
> Occidente y Rusia ganan . El resto del mundo se va a la merde . Brillante .
> Habra fumata blanca pronto



Bueno, pero a todo esto, ¿China como queda o qué dice? ¿Se queda de simple espectador ? ¿ Forma parte, ni que sea indirectamente, de la ecuación de los "ganadores" ?


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron: Putin cometió un "error histórico" con la ofensiva en Ucrania y está "aislado"*
> El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, aseguró este viernes que su par ruso, Vladimir Putin, cometió un *"error histórico y fundamental" en Ucrania y que se encuentra "aislado*". "Yo pienso, y se lo he dicho, que cometió un error histórico y fundamental para su pueblo, para él mismo y para la Historia", declaró Macron en una entrevista con la prensa regional.
> 
> Sobre Rusia, el jefe de Estado aseguró que "sigue siendo un gran pueblo", pero Putin "se ha aislado". "Aislarse es una cosa, pero saber salir de ello es un camino difícil", agregó.
> ...


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania dice que ha recuperado el 20% del territorio perdido en Severodonetsk.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas han *recuperado alrededor del 20% del territorio* que perdieron en la ciudad de Severodonetsk durante los combates con Rusia, declaró el viernes el jefe de la región oriental de Luhansk.

"Antes la situación era difícil, el porcentaje (en poder de Rusia) rondaba el 70%, ahora ya les hemos hecho retroceder aproximadamente un 20%", declaró Serhiy Gaidai a la televisión nacional, informa Reuters.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron: Putin cometió un "error histórico" con la ofensiva en Ucrania y está "aislado"*
> El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, aseguró este viernes que su par ruso, Vladimir Putin, cometió un *"error histórico y fundamental" en Ucrania y que se encuentra "aislado*". "Yo pienso, y se lo he dicho, que cometió un error histórico y fundamental para su pueblo, para él mismo y para la Historia", declaró Macron en una entrevista con la prensa regional.
> 
> Sobre Rusia, el jefe de Estado aseguró que "sigue siendo un gran pueblo", pero Putin "se ha aislado". "Aislarse es una cosa, pero saber salir de ello es un camino difícil", agregó.
> ...


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Naciones Unidas confirma más de 4.100 civiles muertos y más de 5.000 heridos en la invasión de Ucrania.*
Más de 4.100 civiles ucranianos han muerto y más de 5.000 han resultado heridos como consecuencia de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, según el último balance actualizado del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, publicado este viernes.

"Desde las 4.00 horas del 24 de febrero, cuando comenzó el ataque armado de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania, hasta las 0.00 horas del 2 de junio, el Alto Comisionado ha registrado 9.197 bajas civiles en Ucrania: 4.183 muertos y 5.014 heridos", según el informe, informa Europa Press.


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Esto y roza lo esperpéntico. Si Ucrania se retira es táctico, si Rusia se retira es derrota aplastante. Si Ucrania se queda en las ciudades es porque es más fácil de defender y los rusos están jodidos, pero si Ucrania se retira de las ciudades, es que ha metido a los rusos en una trampa para eliminarlos.
> 
> El ridículo de los supuestos analistas militares que padecemos es sorprendente. Mejor dicho, los propagandistas.



Otra muestra:


De El español.

*El impresionante vídeo en el que un helicóptero ruso maniobra de forma peligrosa entre civiles*

Se refiere a l Kamov sobre el lago, volando de lado que les apaga la barbacoa a los compis. Visto hace un par de días.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta estupidez que acabas de soltar es propia de quien solo se fija en slogans y no lee mucho.
> 
> Y evidencia que no sabes que son los neocons. Estoy seguro que neocon suena genial en tu mente, y te gusta soltarlo por ahí...
> 
> Si se levantara Rothbard, las collejas que te ibas a llevar no iban a ser pocas.



Los neocon representan todo el mal del nazismo despojado del concepto de superioridad racial. Aunque si es útil a sus intereses no dudan en utilizar y dar fuelle si es necesario a cualquier conflicto racial, religioso o cualquier otro (de género) utilizable.

Neocon viene a ser una meta-ideología para imponer el Mal como forma de gobierno, al considerarlo la forma más efectiva y probada de conseguir y mantener el poder. Por eso no duda en utilizar al resto de ideologías y religiones buscando el enfrentamiento permanente entre ellas.

El estadio final de una sociedad neocon nos lo muestra Orwell en "1984".


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Palo gordo para los rusos como se confirme.

"Una gran noticia. Las fuerzas ucranianas dicen que las tropas rusas se han retirado de las aldeas de Metolkine y Bilohorivka y la parte central de Severodonetsk". 

"Uno asume que Ucrania liberará los 2 pueblos". 

"Bilohorivka también ayudará a detener los intentos de cruzar el río Siverskyi Donetsk".


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Jun 2022)

Hola a todos,
Llevo unos días sin poder seguir el hilo pero quiero recomendaros que veáis la opinión de un general de Zaragoza que acaban de entrevistar en el telediario de Antonia 3. Ha habido un cambio brutal en la postura oficial mantenida hasta ahora.
Breve resumen:

"Rusia no está consiguiendo lo que pretendía pero sí es cierto que ha obtenido otros avances:
- Ha unido Crimea con el resto de la Federación rusa
- Lugans casi está en manos rusas, en unas 2 semanas ya habrá ocupado Rusia todo el oblast
- En Donest Rusia podría seguir avanzando en la ocupación
- Pero Rusia tiene problemas graves con la logística, atención a heridos, etc
- Rusia experimenta un desgaste tremendo, enormes pérdidas materiales y humanas, no obstante podría mantener esta situación largo tiepo

Lamento no haber anotado en nombre del general, quizás vosotros podáis aportar el nombre
Quiere hablar de pérdidas rusas pero a la vista del balance, como que no. Las cuentas van a favor de Rusia


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Naciones Unidas confirma más de 4.100 civiles muertos y más de 5.000 heridos en la invasión de Ucrania.*
> Más de 4.100 civiles ucranianos han muerto y más de 5.000 han resultado heridos como consecuencia de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, según el último balance actualizado del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos, publicado este viernes.
> 
> "Desde las 4.00 horas del 24 de febrero, cuando comenzó el ataque armado de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania, hasta las 0.00 horas del 2 de junio, el Alto Comisionado ha registrado 9.197 bajas civiles en Ucrania: 4.183 muertos y 5.014 heridos", según el informe, informa Europa Press.



¿Estás de broma?, ¿o lo está la ONU?. Esas cifras son increíbles, vienen a ser menos de los que provocó USA en el primer día de ataque a Irak en 1991.


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Palo gordo para los rusos como se confirme.
> 
> "Una gran noticia. Las fuerzas ucranianas dicen que las tropas rusas se han retirado de las aldeas de Metolkine y Bilohorivka y la parte central de Severodonetsk".
> 
> ...



¿ como la brutal contraofensiva que hace 4 dias habia liberado Jerson ? No rick , suena falso.

De todas formas , parece que las "aldehuchas" son despreciables si las pierden los ucranianos , pero palos gordisimos para los rusos si las logran recuperar. 

En la zona en disputa, poquisimas veces por no decir ninguna desde que empezo el follon los ucros han recuperado nada de nada. Veremos. La maniobra de meter ahí a los mercenarios es rara. Lo mismo saben algo que nosotros no. Aunque me da que es un intento de que no salgan todos corriendo.

No veo porque los rusos deben cruzar el rio. Dan una vuelta y empujan desde el sur. Esa bolsa tiene un tamaño asumible, y cruzar rios aunque sea por puentes es asumir un riesgo del que pueden prescindir.


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Creo que los Gobiernos europeos y americano deben acelerar la entrega de armamento de precisión a los ucranianos.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo que los Gobiernos europeos y americano deben acelerar la entrega de armamento de precisión a los ucranianos.



Al final cabrearan al Putin el tranquilo, o se pondra otro que no se ande con tantos miramientos, joda los puentes, hunda los barcos en el puerto de Oddesa y liquide al titere. Lo unico que impide eso es la jefatura politica, militarmente lo hacen en menos de 1 hora. Esta guerra la van a ganar , simplemente porque no la pueden perder.

Putin del que os quejais los otanistas, era nuestro hombre allí. La otra posibilidad son los comunistas, ademas vendiendo y con razon que occidente y parte de su jerarquia traiciono al pais. Por eso se le apoyo, luego no le han dado ni agua y le han humillado 20 veces, al final como te digo una mañana nos levantamos y ....


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

*Las empresas que abandonaron Rusia después de la invasión de Ucrania están siendo recompensadas con rendimientos bursátiles descomunales, según un estudio de Yale, y las que se quedaron no.*

Las casi 1.000 empresas que optaron por retirarse de Rusia tras su invasión no provocada de Ucrania no solo se están beneficiando de un impulso de reputación. También están siendo recompensados por los mercados financieros, mientras que los que se quedan atrás están siendo castigados.

Eso es según un nuevo informe del profesor de Yale Jeffrey Sonnenfeld y su equipo de investigación en la Escuela de Administración de Yale. El equipo ha estado monitoreando a casi 1.300 empresas que hacen negocios en Rusia y ha mantenido una lista para resaltar las decisiones que han tomado las empresas sobre quedarse o irse desde el comienzo de la guerra el 24 de febrero.

“Descubrimos que los mercados de valores en realidad están recompensando a las empresas por abandonar Rusia mientras castigan a las que se quedan atrás, con un rendimiento bursátil divergente que generalmente se corresponde con el grado de salida de Rusia, lo que es cierto en todas las regiones, sectores y tamaños de empresas”, se lee en el informe de Yale.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo que los Gobiernos europeos y americano deben acelerar la entrega de armamento de precisión a los ucranianos.



creo que deberias de pasar un escaner a tu cerebro en tu centro de salud favorito, luego no te quejes de que las armas entregadas terminen pasando por europa, tu lo que quieres es que un javelin te dé de lleno a tu cabeza hueca


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al final cabrearan al Putin el tranquilo, o se pondra otro que no se ande con tantos miramientos, joda los puentes, hunda los barcos en el puerto de Oddesa y liquide al titere. Lo unico que impide eso es la jefatura politica, militarmente lo hacen en menos de 1 hora. Esta guerra la van a ganar , simplemente porque no la pueden perder.
> 
> Putin del que os quejais los otanistas, era nuestro hombre allí. La otra posibilidad son los comunistas, ademas vendiendo y con razon que occidente y parte de su jerarquia traiciono al pais. Por eso se le apoyo, luego no le han dado ni agua y le han humillado 20 veces, al final como te digo una mañana nos levantamos y ....



...no hay internet.

Puede que también se haya ido la luz, aunque si es ahora en verano se notará menos.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Curiosa guerra esta en la que el enemigo te abastece:



¡Dinero bien invertido!


----------



## Arraki (3 Jun 2022)

Quita la música, mete unos ala Akbar


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

AZ OSINT

_La OTAN debe considerar el divorcio de Turquía porque las crecientes diferencias entre la alianza y Ankara se están volviendo irreconciliables, dijo Elizabeth Shackelford, ex diplomática estadounidense_


----------



## rejon (3 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> creo que deberias de pasar un escaner a tu cerebro en tu centro de salud favorito, luego no te quejes de que las armas entregadas terminen pasando por europa, tu lo que quieres es que un javelin te dé de lleno a tu cabeza hueca



Tú hueco tienes hasta el coño.......rata apestosa....anda y lavate el chichi que hueles a 50 metros


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es una afirmacion retórica de los cojones, ya tu sabes si quieres te lo cambio por
> "Menos mal que es tu opinión, salida de tus ovarios huesudos"
> Mejor?



Jajajaja, una bolsa de mierda tiene más clase, elegancia y cultura que esta pobre mujer. De cerebro irían parejas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

HÉROES ETERNOS


----------



## lapetus (3 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> _La OTAN debe considerar el divorcio de Turquía porque las crecientes diferencias entre la alianza y Ankara se están volviendo irreconciliables, dijo Elizabeth Shackelford, ex diplomática estadounidense_



Ajo y agua.
Os vino bien para la guerra fria y ahora os toca aguantar al sultán.
Lo que se da no se quita.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> _La OTAN debe considerar el divorcio de Turquía porque las crecientes diferencias entre la alianza y Ankara se están volviendo irreconciliables, dijo Elizabeth Shackelford, ex diplomática estadounidense_



Jugada cojonuda de la OTAN, renuncia a Turquía a cambio de Suecia y Finlandia. Menudos genios, porque encima Turquía se pasaría al bloque euroasiático.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No señora a mi siempre que me explican puntos diferentes a los míos y veo que tienen razón no dudo en decirlo y mostrar mi error, que no es este caso claro.
> 1. Primero eso de los nazis es una mentira comunista.
> 2. La guerra empezó en 2014 por una invasión rusa mediante wagner en parte del Donbas y Crimea.
> 3. Rusia está haciendo genocidio en pueblo soberano.
> ...



Es que lo de los nazis es una excusa para apropiarse de territorio, que siempre fue el plan original. Es más, aspiraban a fagociatarse Ucrania entera, solo hay que ois las declaraciones previas de Putin lamentando que Rusia "debería" tener 500 millones de habitantes. No hay comparación posible del daño ocasionado por la guerra rusa, como bien dices más de 6 millones de desplazados, como en los tiempos de la IIGM y decenas de miles de muertos. Lo de los niños es parte del plan, al igual que España se dedica a importar, cuando no robar o "secuestrar" niños magrebíes, Rusia tiene el objetivo de llevarse todo niño ucraniano que pueda.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> _La OTAN debe considerar el divorcio de Turquía porque las crecientes diferencias entre la alianza y Ankara se están volviendo irreconciliables, dijo Elizabeth Shackelford, ex diplomática estadounidense_



No caerá esa breva...si los turquis se salen de la OTAN no puede haber mejor noticia para la no extensión de la guerra. Desgraciadamente estamos en la fase de tensar el hilo, pero no cortarlo.


----------



## Zhukov (3 Jun 2022)

Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar

Hoy no hubo cambios importantes en los frentes. Según Neil Hauer, periodista canadiense afincado en el Donbás, "la carretera de Bakhmut a Lisichansk es ahora una trampa mortal. El camino desde Seversk también es peligroso. Y en general, hay una sensación de calma antes de la tormenta."De hecho, Kiev ahora ofrece retirar sus tropas a través de Seversk a Slavyansk o Bakhmut, porque esto permitirá salvar a unos 3 mil soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y unos 100 vehículos blindados. Por supuesto, nadie les dará permiso para hacer esto. Por lo tanto, se formarán y destruirán pequeños calderos.

La contraofensiva ucraniana cerca de Avdeyevka también fracasó, porque era desesperada desde el principio debido a la gran concentración de nuestra artillería. Por lo tanto, aparentemente, para crear al menos algunos antecedentes de información, ahora hay un grupo de vehículos blindados en la aldea de Udy en la región de Kharkiv, en el flanco más occidental.

Todos los intentos de la contraofensiva enemiga en la región de Nikolayev se han detenido, hay una pausa.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

De los creadores de "las vacunas son seguras" o "Mbappe fichará por el Madrid"... Como para volver a tomarles en serio.


----------



## golden graham (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las empresas que abandonaron Rusia después de la invasión de Ucrania están siendo recompensadas con rendimientos bursátiles descomunales, según un estudio de Yale, y las que se quedaron no.*
> 
> Las casi 1.000 empresas que optaron por retirarse de Rusia tras su invasión no provocada de Ucrania no solo se están beneficiando de un impulso de reputación. También están siendo recompensados por los mercados financieros, mientras que los que se quedan atrás están siendo castigados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Cuando uno va tó loco por un país que no es el suyo pasan estas cosas...


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

_PM Johnson fue abucheado cuando llegó a la catedral de San Pablo de Londres para una misa en honor del jubileo de platino del reinado de Isabel II. La prensa británica escribe que el príncipe Harry y Meghan Markle fueron recibidos con una silbatina similar.
Imprecindible audio

_


----------



## lapetus (3 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo unos días sin poder seguir el hilo pero quiero recomendaros que veáis la opinión de un general de Zaragoza que acaban de entrevistar en el telediario de Antonia 3. Ha habido un cambio brutal en la postura oficial mantenida hasta ahora.
> Breve resumen:
> 
> ...




A los generales los nombra el gobierno.
Ningún general en activo va a decir nada que incomode al gobierno.
Los generales españoles se enteran de las noticias por los medios igual que el común de los mortales.


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

Irina en Telegram

*Vladimir Putin:*

- La situación con los problemas alimentarios en el mundo comenzó mucho antes de la operación especial en Ucrania, fue durante la pandemia;

— Los europeos no escucharon nuestras peticiones de mantener contratos a largo plazo para el suministro de gas. Debido a esto, los precios subieron. Rusia no tiene nada que ver con eso;

- La inflación en los EEUU es un resultado sin precedentes de la imprenta. El Secretario del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos dijo que cometieron un error;

- Debido a las sanciones, la situación con los fertilizantes globales empeorará - los precios de los alimentos subirán;

- El hecho de que la Federación Rusa no permita la exportación de cereales ucranianos es un engaño y una provocación;

- La forma más fácil de exportar cereales desde Ucrania es la ruta comercial a través de Bielorrusia. Para que la carga llegue a los destinatarios se deben levantar las sanciones;

- La Federación Rusa no emprenderá ningún ataque desde el mar cuando Ucrania desmine los puertos;

- Nuestros socios han cometido muchos errores, y ahora están buscando a alguien a quien echarle la culpa de todo. El candidato más conveniente era Rusia;

— Rusia ocupa el 25% del mercado mundial de fertilizantes.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Las brigadas internacionales entrando en Severodoneks para realizar un servicio de desnazificación y erradicación de ocupantes cochinorrusos.


----------



## Julc (3 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> A los generales los nombra el gobierno.
> Ningún general en activo va a decir nada que incomode al gobierno.
> Los generales españoles se enteran de las noticias por los medios igual que el común de los mortales.



Y tienen la misma experiencia en combate que Pocoyó.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sviatogorsk ahora*
> 
> 1 *Tropas soviéticas* atrincheradas en las afueras de la ciudad (línea roja)
> 2 La explosión marca las posiciones destruidas de las AFU (los nazis se encontraban en las bases de recreo), también había instalaciones de almacenamiento con combustible y lubricantes
> ...



Disculpe, ya no estamos en la II GM y la URSS no existe. Ya sé que es cosa de las fuentes y tal, y que cuesta mucho trabajo ser riguroso, pero es que esos 'tintes' son parte de la propaganda otánica y satánica.


----------



## Martok (3 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?



Me parece ruido, me da que es un discurso para la población occidental, bajo dos premisas.

1- La culpa de todo es de Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin , esta loco y es malvado.

2- Dar esperanza a dicha población por la posibilidad de que o se va morir o lo van a matar, con lo cual pronto terminar el problema.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Ucranios se preocupan cuando ven que sus queridos libertadores están siendo atacados


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es que despues de mucho tiempo se han encontrado con un ejercito de verdad...



Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.

En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Guerreros ucranios agradecen al pueblo hermano Lituano su apoyo en la lucha contra el mal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (3 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Me parece ruido, me da que es un discurso para la población occidental, bajo dos premisas.
> 
> 1- La culpa de todo es de Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin , esta loco y es malvado.
> 
> 2- Dar esperanza a dicha población por la posibilidad de que o se va morir o lo van a matar, con lo cual pronto terminar el problema.



Artículos para el consumo doméstico, como se les suele llamar. Basura que no aguanta el más mínimo análisis, y por supuesto rigor cero. Para lo que ha quedado el periodismo, no llega ni a entretenimiento barato.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

La televisión rusa muestra sin tapujos el robo de metal en los territorios ocupados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

8 años de adiestramiento, asesoramiento y equipamiento de la yanki-otan para esto:

yo le hubiese puesto música de Benny Hill




Soldado ucraniano con un parche que literalmente pone: "Nuestra rusofobia es insuficiente"


----------



## Nicors (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



La otan tiene recursos para una invasión terrestre por varios puntos. Descontada la marina y la fuerza aérea, que serían destruida en pocos días, yo creo si sería factible con el lanzamiento de miles de paracaidistas atacando puntos vitales... otra cosa son los submarinos rusos, ahí ya chungo.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Ahi esta claro que les hace falta una mujer.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Perdone usted, clapham, pero debe estar todavía bajo los efectos de los opiáceos por el corte... Vamos a ver, si los rusos toman Odessa y no llegan hasta Trasnistria es que son subnormales profundos.
> 
> De hecho yo pensaba que harían un desembarco anfibio al oeste de Odessa, junto a la frontera con Rumanía, para aislar esa parte y enlazar con Transnistria. Luego envolver Odessa, y dejarla cociendo a fuego lento mientras arde con la ayuda partisana.
> 
> ...



En una guerra, lo más prudente es hacer cualquier cosa menos la obvia. Y también es un error asumir que esta es una guerra de conquista. Es una guerra de desgaste, generada artificialmente por los anglos para desintegrar Europa y Rusia. Y cualquier visión de perspectiva que no parta de ese punto, es caminar hacia el desastre.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ahhh , los caminos del Zar son inexcrutables
> Israel derroto a Siria en el Golan en 1973 . Pudo haber invadido y tomado Damasco derrocando a Hafez Al Asad y sin embargo , no lo hizo
> Rusia derroto y aplasto a los georgianos en Osetia y Abjacia, pero no tomo Tblisi
> La toma de Transnistria seria lo logico . Desembarcar al oeste de Odesa es tan peligroso como desembarcar al Este .
> ...



Curiosamente el veto ruso de que Ucrania y Moldavia no pueden entrar en la OTAN podría tener como consecuencia la desparición de ambos países, la parte que no controlen los rusos serían fagocitadas por naciones de la OTAN. Con eso queda la fronteras europeas totalmente cerradas y resueltas, a un lado la UE-OTAN y al otro Rusia. Pero no sería el final de la guerra, sino que el "teatrillo" se movería a otros escenarios.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

Rusos y gatos, una amistad que viene de lejos. Como con los osos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

Este no es cualquiera.

Buscando....


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.



Pues NO. Todo lo contrario Rusia no toco ninguna infraestructura. De hecho los primeros dias ni las militares, salvo la aviación y la defensa aerea. Y si puso botas en el terreno, en cantidad suficiente para respaldar un golpe contra el gobierno titeres que evidentemente no se produjo, o para presionar llegar a un acuerdo.



> En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



Jaja, Se te olvidan algunos detalles.

1.- La enorme defensa aerea de los rusos/bielorrusos.

2.- Las distancias, que son enormes.

3.- Pueden destruir las bases aereas sin problemas. Y los aviones occidentales necesitan una infraestructura de la hostia. Y las pueden destruir en horas, y sin posibilidades reales de defensa.

4.- Tiene unas fuerzas aerea diseñadas para interceptar , no tanto para atacar y pueden poner cientos de cazas en el aire dentro de su sombrilla de SAM.

La OTAN tiene 0 posibilidades de una guerra de esas contra China o Rusia. Esas guerras solo funcionan contra paises pequeños y porque las basan en destruir infraestructura civil, que no se puende mover , ocultar etc...

Rusia podria hacer eso con Ucrania , como te decia antes no lo hayan hecho, pero pueden hacerlo cuando quieran.

1.- Han destruudo la aviación
2.- Las defensas aereas estan en minimo
3.- Los rusos tienen misiles que no pueden parar , como ha quedado más que demostrado.

Si dejan de tontear y apuntan donde deben los dejan en bragas en 2 horas. Solo que a diferencia de la OTAN no atacan infraestructuras civiles.

Seguis sin entender la mentalidad , no estan en guerra. Es una operación policial, como cambien el rollo medio mundo pasaria hambre y mucha. Y nosotros quiza no pero tendriamos que movernos en bici y dedicar los recursos a las frontera para parar la que se nos iba a venir encima.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Jun 2022)

Militares ucranianos obligados a luchar bajo el miedo a la muerte de otras fuerzas ucranianas.

_*
"Los nacionalistas ucranianos han devuelto a Severodonetsk, en la República Popular de Lugansk, 
a un grupo de unos 150-200 militares ucranianos, que se retiraron de Severodonetsk a Lisichansk, 
bajo el temor a la muerte, dice Apti Alaudinov, ayudante del jefe de Chechenia Ramzan Kadyrov 
y comandante de la unidad de operaciones especiales Akhmat.

"El grupo (de nacionalistas ucranianos que resisten en la zona industrial de Severodonetk - TASS) 
no puede calificarse de grande: unas 150-200 personas han sido obligadas a regresar a la zona 
industrial desde Lisichansk. Detenemos a gente, y los capturados dicen que se les obliga
a permanecer en este territorio bajo el temor a la muerte, es decir, no se les permite retirarse",
dijo Alaudinov en la televisión rusa el jueves.

Señaló que la zona residencial de Severodonetsk está actualmente controlada al 100% por las *_
*fuerzas rusas, mientras que la zona industrial adyacente está ahora mismo sólo bajo control parcial".*

https://tass.com/world/1459755


----------



## quinciri (3 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya sé que es cosa de las fuentes y tal, y que cuesta mucho trabajo ser riguroso, pero es que esos 'tintes' son parte de la propaganda otánica y satánica.



Yo creo que no es intencional. Creo más bien que es fruto de la empanada mental de los propios medios y fuentes occidentales.
También hay que tener en cuenta que esta falta de rigor va orientado a una amplia borregada mayormente tragacionista y predispuesta a tragarse todo tipo de pienso, y sin comprobar incoherencias, inexactitudes y faltas de rigor .... Y con lo cual se aumenta lo buscado: la desinformación y que el que intente aclararse se acabe haciendo la picha un lio, y termine por desistir de intentar enteder nada ... Y al final acaban con la prensa deportiva, por aquello de que también entretiene, pero con un poco más de lógica y coherencia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

En el Congo son negros pero negros de cojones y no les gustan los nazis.







Mientras tanto, en Occidente, lo que queda del hombre blanco:


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

Aja!

_Sonriente Sergei Stepanenko y las víctimas de la represión ucraniana con las manos y los ojos envueltos.

En su uniforme escribe "Nuestra rusofobia no es suficiente".

*Es el líder del "Sector Derecho" en Odessa y un criminal local*. A los nazis locales tampoco les gusta

_


----------



## kelden (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> *En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos *y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



Venga ... no me jodas ..... iban a poder despegar los aviones rusos? Yo creia que la OTAN los destruiría en tierra por telepatía sin darles tiempo a despegar ......


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón por reiterarme, pero es necesario volver a subrayar que la actitud de nuestros 'gobernantes' europeos, no es cuestión de necedad, sino de traición y servilismo bien remunerado a nuestros (desgraciadamente) amos yankis y londinenses. Cualquiera que disponga al menos de dos neuronas sanas, sabe que todo esto es contraproducente desde la perspectiva del interés europeo. Y esto no es una crítica velada hacia usted, más bien entiendo que se le ha pasado el 'detalle'. Es más que obvio que el conglomerado empresarial anglosajón necesita hundir a Europa (incluso más que a Rusia) para subsistir frente a China. Y necesita hundirla para re-comprar (como está haciendo) todo a precio de ganga por suspensión de pagos, para así engordar sus macro-holdings y presentar un frente consistente ante la amenaza asiática. En otras palabras, esto es una guerra contra China librada en el continente europeo ¿suena raro? pues no lo es tanto cuando se entiende que Europa es un gran cliente de éstos. Si desbaratan Europa, se diluyen las importaciones y China cae en recesión. De paso crujen (si lo consiguen) a Rusia, para que no les siga pasando tecnología de ultima generación a los de los ojos rasgados.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1078760
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078761
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078762
> Ver archivo adjunto 1078763



El cartel es un fake mas lanzado por la propaganda rusa de mierda sigo decenas de fuentes Ucranianas y no he visto eso


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



Grande Armée: 600.000 + 1.000.000 de reserva. FRACASÓ
Operación Barbarroja: 3.800.000. FRACASÓ

Operativo "Teuro" (No me puedo resistir a denominarla _Teuromaquia_): 5.000.000 de efectivos.
El resultado ya te puedes imaginar cual sería.......

Hasta el ínclito Arestovych tiene las cosas más claras: Rusia es inatacable (en la práctica) y es ininvadible.
(Otra cosa es que casi nadie es capaz de tener tantas derrotas y pérdidas en guerras que casi nunca pierde).


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jun 2022)

Notable retirada del mamapollato checheno foril.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

El trabajo del pesado sistema de lanzallamas "Khokhlopek" en dirección a #Izyu 




El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa comparte imágenes del trabajo de combate de los obuses autopropulsados de 152 mm "Msta-S" cuando realizan tareas para destruir las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas El fuego se lleva a cabo a distancias de hasta 30 kilómetros tanto desde posiciones cerradas como desde fuego directo sin preparación previa de las posiciones, compartió el departamento. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que se utilizan proyectiles de alto poder explosivo para destruir fortificaciones, lo que permite infligir el máximo daño a las fortificaciones, incluidas las fortificaciones profundas de hormigón enemigas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

Alguna foto más del regimiento de reparaciones del ejército ruso que ya vimos ayer 1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

2/2


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ no se dan cuenta que es imposible que pierda Rusia ?
> 
> 
> ¿ De verdad alguien lo imagina ?
> ...



¿Se imagina qué hubiera ocurrido si en la IIGM Hitler hubiera tenido un arsenal de 6.000 cabezas nucleares? ¿Se imagina la "Operación Barbaroja" del III Reich en Rusia con la premisa "es imposible que pierdan"?

Pues más o menos ahora tenemos que lidiar con un toro similar.


----------



## Martok (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no lo tiene tan claro
> Desde el minuto 1 , el clapham ( zankead a la mano del clapham que esta adolorida y aun asi forea ) el clapham ( y su mano ) dijeron aqui que el objetivo de esta Guerra , ademas de ganar territorios a costa de Ucrania , es mejorar su posicion geoestrategica frente a Occidente
> Pero sin romper con Occidente . La cuestion es simple : Rusia necesita a Occidente y Occidente necesita a Rusia
> La utopia de dos mundos paralelos ( zona # 1 y zona # 2 ) es eso , una utopia .
> ...



Eres un veleta, mañana diras que has recibido otros SMS y que Rusia no para hasta Galitzia


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Cuando se combina información de la inteligencia occidental con artillería de precisión el resultado es.... 


Spoiler



muchos rusos muertos


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

varias


----------



## Martok (3 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desdolarizacion de Rusia es un WIN WIN para la elite globalista ( pero tambien para Rusia ) porque si el dolar de EE UU cae el mundo necesitara una nueva moneda de reserva mundial ( y no , no sera ni el rublo ni el yuan )
> La nueva moneda MUNDIAL sera , muy probablemente , el PIVX de plata
> Es cona  , sera el DEG . ( Derechos Especiales de Giro ) y claro , si tu moneda es fuerte , recibiras mas DEG
> Ahora mismo 1 DEG = 0,7433 $ . 1 DEG = 86.12 rublos rusos .
> ...



Hoy tienes el día de las tontaas, a cada cual mas estupida.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jun 2022)

Los alemanes estaban tan preocupaos por las amenazas rusas de que no enviasen armas a Ucrania, que su presidente ha ido al parlamento a enumerar punto por todas las armas que han mandado y anunciar las que van a mandar.
Preocupacion y angustia en Occidente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## JimJones (3 Jun 2022)

Horny Report 273 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Bolitas Welcome, Mas Allá, Conde Vladthory, VarioladosCanes, Ancianas Trucha, El Mayonesa, Turkiye, Malawi Gold, Gordito Lindo, Naira Abusada,... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:01:51 Subido 03/06 a las 22:53:18...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Roskomnadzor ha empezado a bloquear servicios VPN populares.
> 
> Hoy, los usuarios rusos han empezado a tener problemas para conectarse a Proton VPN y NordVPN. Roskomnadzor dijo que los servicios se reconocen como una amenaza y serán bloqueados.
> 
> ...



Eso me recuerda al PGP y su prohibición en Francia cuando apareció: Habían algoritmos de encriptación "legales" e "ilegales". ¿Cómo es eso posible?. Muy sencillo, todo aquello que pueda desencriptas yo es legal, lo que no puedo es ilegal.


----------



## lefebre (3 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Pero es que tú piensas que "Rusia se metió" ?
> A Rusia "la metieron" en esta guerra !!
> 
> Parece mentira la falta de perspectiva que dificulta ver que EE.UU. llevaba 8 años preparando a Ucrania para ser un "arpón" en contra de Rusia.
> ...



Pues igual que Hitler, de repente , sin comerlo ni beberlo lo involucraron en una guerra mundial. La historia se repite.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Jun 2022)

Estoy esperando ver los T-62 del Tontoliñaki y la Flequillos por alguna parte....


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, que yo lo siento, no puede ser que haya que haber una única opinión sobre las cosas, y si, la libertad es importante, o a ti no te gusta decidir qué hacer?



'Libertad, te echo de menos, y la culpa es solo mía' (Miguel Bosé)


----------



## JoséBatallas (3 Jun 2022)

El famoso chaval que se hizo famoso por saludar todos los días a los blindados que pasan por delante de su casa ya es toda una celebridad en Rusia al nivel de la Abuela. Se llama Alyosha.

_The boy Alyosha, who became a symbol of support for the Russian army, was accepted into the Youth Army Movement.





_








Sobre la organización esa de jóvenes voluntarios ya tengo puesto algo, ver: #18.259



Aqui recibiendo más regalos:




y recordemos que ya tiene su propio chocolate:


----------



## alnitak (3 Jun 2022)

y no habia municiones... ya dando caña en dos frentes


VIVA LA.FEDERACION RUSA

⚡Russian media: Russia begins military drills in the Pacific Ocean.

Russia’s Pacific Fleet has begun military exercises in the Pacific Ocean involving more than 40 warships and support vessels, as well as 20 aircraft and helicopters, Russian state-controlled media TASS reported


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



Se lo digo en serio: deje usted de ver NetFlix y jugar a vídeo-juegos. USA y menos Europa, no pueden meterse en un escenario de guerra total y pretender invadir o arrasar Rusia. Perderían sus fuerzas en muy poco tiempo. El bloqueo electrónico ruso es casi totalmente infranqueable en las partes vitales de su territorio. ¿Guerra moderna dice? la verdad es que ni sé por qué me molesto en contestarle. Me duelen los ojos de leer semejante tontería. Si pudiesen hacer tal cosa, ya la habrían hecho. Solo pueden jugar a liarla en sus fronteras y de perfil, como ha quedado sobradamente constatado. Y ya pueden dar gracias de que a los rusos les sobra sentido común y no han lanzado aún el órdago nuclear.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania es importante, pero no tanto. Aquí lo que pinta es si Rusia tiene algún tipo de futuro después de la que montó.



Claro que tiene un futuro. Tiene un futuro chino. Supongo que de aquí en 30 años Rusia reventará por los cuatro costados en cuanto quieran "independizarse" de China.


----------



## vettonio (3 Jun 2022)

_La libertad de prensa existe, los periodistas están en primera línea.
Mientras que en el Occidente libre un 
@ronzheimer
está de pie en Kiev con el casco puesto, informando sobre los combates, mientras a su lado los turistas hacen fotos de la ciudad.

_

Aquí sabemos de otro que...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Creo que si…esto va a ser peor que la burbuja del ladrillo…


----------



## alnitak (3 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El cartel es un fake mas lanzado por la propaganda rusa de mierda sigo decenas de fuentes Ucranianas y no he visto eso



tu eres un payaso...que vas a aver


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?



Podría ir a Houston a que le traten.


----------



## dabuti (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un tipo de guerra no vista desde la IIGM. Pero te voy a decir una cosa, es una forma de guerra antigua abandonada por EEUU hace décadas. Ahora las naciones "modernas" hacen un ataque masivo a infraestructuras y una rápida penetración en el país mediante una „Blitzkrieg“. Precisamente es lo que intentó Rusia en febrero, pero claro, demostró su incapacidad para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> En caso de una guerra "convencional" entre Rusia y la OTAN, sería Rusia víctima de los procedimientos de ataque de la guerra moderna: Primero se eliminarían toda la fuerza aérea rusa mediante combates aéreos y derribo de sus aviones, una vez que se tenga la superioridad aérea se iría como un martillo pilón destruyendo los centros industriales y logísticos rusos adyacentes a sus fronteras hasta ir penetrando a la misma Moscú. Lo de botas sobre el terreno, por el tamaño de Rusia, creo que no se haría o en caso de hacerlo se necesitaría de un ejército de no menos de cinco millones de personas.



Vamos a ver estás describiendo la famosa "guerra asimétrica". Que justamente se basa en eso, en la absoluta asimetría de medios entre las partes. O dicho en cristiano. Una puta guerra colonial de toda la vida a la que los pedorros y pedantes yanquis ahora han renombrado para que parezca otra cosa porque claro el "imperialismo" es cosa de los caducos y anticuados europeos.

Dicho lo cual ¿Sería una guerra contra Rusia realmente una guerra "asimétrica" es decir colonial? Pues aunque haya un considerable desbalance de medios lo dudo. Simplemente porque a poco que la cosa se pusiese medio seria entramos en un nuevo escenario QUE NUNCA SE HA DADO ANTES. A saber ni Siria, ni Irak, ni Afganistán, ni Serbia, ni siquiera Irán, tiene armas nucleares.

¿De verdad piensas que los rusos se iban de dejar machacar toda la fuerza aérea, la logística y la industria sin ponerse a pegar pepinazos de todo tipo como mínimo a todas las bases aéreas más próximas. Y a partir de ahí la respuesta nuclear otánica.

Como ves, comparar esta supuesta situación a cualquier otra actual, es una solemne GILIPOLLEZ. Pero bueno, es lo que tiene este asunto de Ucrania, que hasta los más listos han perdido al parecer el oremus.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Y despreciaba a Gorbachov y Yelsin, al final va a resultar que es el peor político ruso en cientos de años. Menuda "herencia política" va a dejar a su sucesor.


----------



## willbeend (3 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este no es cualquiera.
> 
> Buscando....
> 
> ...



Debe ser este no?

"Serhii Sternenko es un activista, abogado y youtuber ucraniano. Es el jefe de la organización no gubernamental Nebayduzhi y ex miembro de la junta y jefe de la rama regional de Odesa del Sector Derecho, un participante activo en la revolución ucraniana de 2014 y uno de los fundadores de People's Lustration."

Abogado tenia que ser el hijo de puta...


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Como cuando estaba Yeltsin? Pregunto...
> 
> NOTA: los rusos tienen lo de Yeltsin grabado a fuego. Si Putin es o no es un autócrata les importa relativamente poco, lo que quieren ante todo es no regresar a los 90. De momento, Putin garantiza ese no-regreso, y encarna la salida de esa época nefasta para Rusia. Esto es lo que cuenta de verdad allá, sobre todo cuando no hay un líder claro con suficiente talla como para representar una alternativa (lo de Navalny, a los que conocemos el "paño" por habernos pateado el país, estaremos de acuerdo en que "no cuela").



Lo de Yelsin fue una purga de aceite de ricino que tuvo que beberse Rusia para salir de la pudredumbre soviética. Yerran en el análisis, lo que están haciendo ahora es una regresión a los tiempos oscuros de pudredumbre, y lo que es peor, sobrevivieron a la IGM, sobrevivieron al comunismo y ... no van a sobrevivir al pozo de mierda donde los está llevando el iluminado que tienen por lider.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . 
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia comunicandole que Alexander Bortnikov acaba de firmar la orden de ignore del forero @Martok en su Despacho del FSB de Lubyanka .


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no existe idiota, es el oblas de Lugansk. Al final, si decide la fuerza, el que ganan la batalla se queda el pais. ¿ Y como se sabe quien ha ganado ? Pues como toda la puta vida, cuando acaba el humo el que tiene el culo sentado en el , GANA.
> 
> Así que si , lo que existe es la Republica de Lugansk , ojo que luego seguramente se integrara en rusia.



No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.



Ucrania es tan "real" como Euscalerría. Posiblemente incluso menos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

Espero que lo intenten y que la respuesta será sobre la ss de Bruselas max mád, la primera


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se lo digo en serio: deje usted de ver NetFlix y jugar a vídeo-juegos. USA y menos Europa, no pueden meterse en un escenario de guerra total y pretender invadir o arrasar Rusia. Perderían sus fuerzas en muy poco tiempo. El bloqueo electrónico ruso es casi totalmente infranqueable en las partes vitales de su territorio. ¿Guerra moderna dice? la verdad es que ni sé por qué me molesto en contestarle. Me duelen los ojos de leer semejante tontería. Si pudiesen hacer tal cosa, ya la habrían hecho. Solo pueden jugar a liarla en sus fronteras y de perfil, como ha quedado sobradamente constatado. Y ya pueden dar gracias de que a los rusos les sobra sentido común y no han lanzado aún el órdago nuclear.



Creo que l citas (que tengo con buen criterio en ignorados desde hace tiempo) tiene 15 años y granos pajeros, lo mismo es becario de la cía que pa lo que ha quedado


----------



## alnitak (3 Jun 2022)

llatzer es lo mas tonto.. la monetizacion .. o ganar dinero les vuelve idiotas


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de regresar a los noventa, de hecho, aquella época fue un desastre también por la situación desde la que venían
> 
> Se trata de no vivir dentro de un sistema que tampoco les da demasiado y en el que está muy presente un nacionalismo demasiado exacerbado, simplemente. Yo creo que es sintomático cuando, en un país solo gobierna una persona y da la sensación de no haber oposición, básicamente, porque en un país de 140 millones de personas, que no haya un grupo numeroso en contra de muchas decisiones del gobierno, simplemente no es creíble
> Yo conozco mucha gente de allí a los que les gustaría una democracia "a lo occidental" aun sabiendo que eso (nosotros lo sabemos bien) no es ninguna panacea, pero me parece que el simple hecho de que exista un debate más abierto y exacerbado hace que, a fin de cuentas una sociedad sea más libre
> ...



Es absolutamente falso que "los americanos le han obligado a actuar". El principal problema de Rusia es que no acepta su condición demográfica, económica y política mundial, y gasta una cantidad de recuros en mantener un posicionamiento absurdo como "potencia dominante" cuando esos recursos invertidos en su propio desarrollo conllevarían indirectamente, conforme escala posiciones económicas, a representar una potencia mundial. 

Respecto a la población rusa, es una cuestión puramente de mentalidad. Parece ser que los rusos les nutre el "orgullo", el ser "temidos", parece que se empalman con esa idea. Fascinación por los fálicos misiles intercontinentales, hipersónicos, hipermeganucleares, etc. Se da la paradoja que ese "orgullo patrio" no entra en conflicto en vivir a cuatro patas y sodomizados por el zar de turno. Para gustos los colores.

Evidentemente en España tenemos una libertad asombrosa de poder cagarnos públicamente en Sánchez, Abascal ó Iglesias. No es delito disentir, es más, somos un pueblo al que le encanta tirar por tierra a sus gobernantes. Ahora insultamos a Pedro Sánchez como en su día insultábamos a Rajoy o Zapatero. El problema de España es que estamos muy lejos de tener una nación "eficaz" y "eficiente", pero en cierto modo ese problema es por la propia población española, que es corrupta hasta el tuétano, pero fíjese, tan corrupta puede ser la sociedad española como la rusa, y sin embargo aquí estamos mejor. España ha sido "domesticada" desde que entró en la UE/OTAN. Si no fuera por ellos estarísmos como los últimos 200 años: Matándonos entre nosotros.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que no existe??? Ya verás como si existe, ya lo verás...



No existe. Existe Ucrania y Rusia. Lo otro sería un montaje, un engaño.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El famoso chaval que se hizo famoso por saludar todos los días a los blindados que pasan por delante de su casa ya es toda una celebridad en Rusia al nivel de la Abuela. Se llama Alyosha.
> 
> _The boy Alyosha, who became a symbol of support for the Russian army, was accepted into the Youth Army Movement.
> 
> ...



Joder, y le han metido al ejército al pobre chaval...


----------



## kelden (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿*Se imagina qué hubiera ocurrido si en la IIGM Hitler hubiera tenido un arsenal de 6.000 cabezas nucleares?* ¿Se imagina la "Operación Barbaroja" del III Reich en Rusia con la premisa "es imposible que pierdan"?
> 
> Pues más o menos ahora tenemos que lidiar con un toro similar.



No hace falta imaginarse lo que hicieron unos que tenían dos .....


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Todos los ucranianos que recibieron esas misma doctrina, y que desde Kiev llamaron cínicamente, ATO, operación antiterrorista en 2014, y en donde usaron el ejército contra su propia población, ya en su momento, y especialmente ahora, cuando mueren a cientos, no están de acuerdo. Ve, y pregúntales, por favor. Ve a donde están los soldados ucranianos en el frente y pregúntales si existen o no esas repúblicas. A ti te parecerá muy gracioso, pero EEUU montó un golpe de estado para que ucranianos se maten con otros ucranianos. Y de paso, enfangar a todo el pille (EU/Rusia).



Nadie te monta un golpe de estado si no hay "predisposición" de la población para montarlo. Que Ucrania es una nación malparida es algo en lo que todos estamos de acuerdo. Que han tenido 30 años para construir un estado y que solo se han acordado de hacerlo en los últimos 10 años, también. A posteriori todos somos sabios y hacemos buenos diagnósticos:

Ucrania debió deshacerse de los dos Oblast prorrusos motando un referendum y entregándoselos a Rusia junto con su arsenal nuclear.
Debieron de dejarse de robar menos, erradicar la corrupción y marcar distancias con Rusia desde ese mismo momento.
Debieron haber dado "autonomía a la vasca" a Crimea para mantenerla en su órbita.
Debieron de armarse, es más, no haber renunciado a su arsenal nuclear de mil nukes, más que Francia, Reino Unido y posiblemente la China actual hasta hace poco juntas.
Debieron haber tenido el objetivo de entrar en la UE mucho antes.
Con estas credenciales difílmente el dictadorzuelo del Kremlin se hubiera atrevido a invadir el país bajo ignominiosos eufemismos de "operacion especial".


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jun 2022)

Y mientras en la playa, corredor desde Donetsk a Crimea, de Berdiansk un susto que no hace perder ni una gota de botellón vodka al bañista, ojo al dato.



Desminando el puerto.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ucrania es tan "real" como Euscalerría. Posiblemente incluso menos.



Hombre, un estado en si existe por el reconocimiento de otros...
En este caso, Cuantos países reconocen a Ucrania y cuantos a la República de Lugansk?

No hay más preguntas, señoría.....


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, un estado en si existe por el reconocimiento de otros...
> En este caso, Cuantos países reconocen a Ucrania y cuantos a la República de Lugansk?
> 
> No hay más preguntas, señoría.....



Pues los mismos que hace unas décadas no reconocían a Ucrania.

¿Ya está eso es todo?


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un cagarro de perro pestilente al que da asco echar al contenedor. ¿te suena el Soviet de Krivoy Rog? que te va a sonar, tu naciste en 2007 y en ese año solo nacieron vacas y maricas. Esa gente a la que desprecias lleva en la lucha obrera desde 1914, no les llegas ni a la altura de los cagarros nazis que pisan, ERES UN SER DESPRECIABLE.



Así habló el abuelo cebolleta.


----------



## Teuro (3 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nazi.


----------



## kelden (3 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente en España tenemos una libertad asombrosa de poder cagarnos públicamente en Sánchez, Abascal ó Iglesias. No es delito disentir, es más, somos un pueblo al que le encanta tirar por tierra a sus gobernantes. Ahora insultamos a Pedro Sánchez como en su día insultábamos a Rajoy o Zapatero. El problema de España es que estamos muy lejos de tener una nación "eficaz" y "eficiente", pero en cierto modo ese problema es por la propia población española, que es corrupta hasta el tuétano, pero fíjese, tan corrupta puede ser la sociedad española como la rusa, y sin embargo aquí estamos mejor. España ha sido "domesticada" desde que entró en la UE/OTAN.



Valtonyc, Hassel, etc..etc... aprueban tu mensaje ....  



> Si no fuera por ellos estarísmos como los últimos 200 años: Matándonos entre nosotros.



Estamos, estamos .... o no viste al bribón hace una semana descojonándose de todo cristo como su tatarabuelo Fernando VII?


----------



## hikso (3 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



¿Es que acaso van a pagar algo de lo que se les envía?


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Después del Deeply Concern, Rusia ya ha aceptado gustosamente que Suecia y Finlandia entran en la OTAN, y con Finlandia compartiendo más frontera con Rusia, de la que comparte Rusia con Ucrania.

*Rusia ve la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN una amenaza menor que la de Ucrania*

La adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN es una amenaza menor para Rusia que el ingreso de Ucrania, ha afirmado el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev, en una entrevista con la cadena Al Yazira.

"El ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN --al menos en la forma en que se ha anunciado-- representa una amenaza menor para Rusia que la admisión de Ucrania", ha declarado Medvedev, tal y como ha recogido la agencia de noticias TASS.

Así, ha explicado que la cuestión es que Rusia no tiene disputas territoriales con esos países, "lo que no puede decirse de Ucrania", ha recalcado.

Por otro lado, Medvedev ha señalado que Estados Unidos y Europa suministran armas a Ucrania porque esta situación les da la oportunidad de librar una guerra contra Rusia.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...603053109.html


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Se imagina qué hubiera ocurrido si en la IIGM Hitler hubiera tenido un arsenal de 6.000 cabezas nucleares? ¿Se imagina la "Operación Barbaroja" del III Reich en Rusia con la premisa "es imposible que pierdan"?
> 
> Pues más o menos ahora tenemos que lidiar con un toro similar.



Por lo tanto sólo puede producirse una escalada devastadora. Hasta que uno de los dos bandos que derrotado completamente.

¿ No?


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.



La Ucrania con las fronteras actuales es una entelequia.

Lo ssovieticos cedieron a Ucrania extensisimos territorios que de ucranianos historicamente hablando no tienen NADA


Rusia solo quiere recuperar lo que es suyo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

hikso dijo:


> ¿Es que acaso van a pagar algo de lo que se les envía?



Con el coronavirus hubo muchísimas personas que se enriquecieron sobre todo los dueños de las farmacéuticas y los grandes fondos de inversión compraron muchas empresas a precio de ganga.

Ahora le toca el turno a los fabricantes de armas, todos ellos jefes de los políticos que nos saquean


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Jun 2022)

*Por qué se está llevando a cabo una operación militar especial a un ritmo lento *


Dichos aviones AWACS monitorean constantemente la situación en tierra.
*El artículo fue escrito en base a los resultados de una nota analítica de Reshetnikov Leonid Petrovich **- Teniente General del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de la Federación Rusa (retirado), Candidato a Ciencias Históricas, Profesor Asociado, Director del Instituto Ruso de Estudios Estratégicos. *

*Sobre el equilibrio de poder *
*Cuánto y qué hay disponible en el área del NWO *
El proceso de liberación del Donbass y otras áreas en el territorio de la NMD se complica por el hecho de que el enemigo tiene una superioridad de más del triple en mano de obra. Al mismo tiempo, cuenta con el apoyo de todo el poder de la ingeniería de inteligencia y radio de la OTAN. 

Todo tipo de comunicaciones móviles (Android, iPhone y otros gadgets) se monitorean continuamente. Los mensajeros (WhatsApp, Viber) están en modo de escucha constante. La inteligencia artificial procesa cualquier señal entrante y luego genera un mapa de indicaciones de objetivos en tiempo real. 
Incluso con un completo silencio en el aire del ejército, hay una población local alrededor que utiliza las comunicaciones móviles. Muy a menudo, las fotos y videos con los movimientos de formaciones y unidades individuales se publican en las redes sociales. Los residentes comparten con amigos y, a veces, realizan una determinada tarea para controlar los movimientos de las unidades rusas. 

*Cómo la OTAN controla la situación *
Sobre el territorio de Polonia y Rumania, los aviones AWACS de la OTAN se ubican constantemente. Las tripulaciones de estas aeronaves tienen experiencia en detección por radio de objetos, fuentes y otros sistemas. Han estado entrenando en Europa durante más de 20 años. 

*Gastos *
Los satélites de inteligencia estadounidenses no han salido de sus órbitas. La cobertura del territorio de un solo satélite cubre todo el territorio de Ucrania y todos los territorios cercanos. El problema es que en el presupuesto de Roskosmos, el gasto anual fue de $ 2,5 mil millones, y solo el presupuesto civil de la NASA de EE. UU. es de $ 25 mil millones anuales. 

Por ejemplo, SpaceX gasta en programas civiles una cantidad comparable a los gastos de Roscosmos. Actualmente, EE. UU. está desplegando un sistema de control basado en el espacio en todo el planeta. 
Por supuesto, la Federación Rusa está trabajando a un ritmo acelerado. En los próximos dos o tres años, la densidad de designación de objetivos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas será un orden de magnitud mayor que la de los Estados Unidos. Se necesita tiempo para realizar nuestros planes. 

*Control *
Estados Unidos controla las actividades de nuestras fuerzas armadas desde arriba. Comparte información con los centros de control enemigos. Por ello, el lanzamiento de sistemas de destrucción de alta precisión se realiza desde diferentes puntos con el fin de desorientar al enemigo. Tienes que luchar no contra un enemigo real, cuyas fuerzas deben ser destruidas. También es necesario engañar a los espías espaciales y aéreos. 
Es información en tiempo real que permite a las tropas ucranianas atacar con sus armas para una destrucción de alta precisión. Los nuestros tienen que maniobrar casi constantemente para no estar en la zona de destrucción de Points-U. Trabajo los ojos y el cerebro de la OTAN, el ejército ucraniano no tiene ni lo uno ni lo otro. 

*El papel del ejército ucraniano. *
El propio ejército ucraniano son zombis libres y fáciles de controlar enviados por los estadounidenses. Para los Estados Unidos, los acontecimientos actuales son, en general, un juego que se desarrolla en tiempo real. 

*Cómo engañar a los sistemas de seguimiento de EE. UU. *
Solo el uso de dagas hipersónicas y ónices te permite ocultar a los más sensibles de este ejército de zombis controlado a distancia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
Para la OTAN, necesita saber qué nuevos RTB y EW (inteligencia electrónica y guerra electrónica) tiene el ejército ruso. Necesitamos ocultar constantemente nuestros nuevos desarrollos. 

*Logros *
En una situación extremadamente difícil de control constante, fue posible cerrar completamente el cielo, prácticamente anuló la esperanza de Occidente: Bayraktara. El trabajo de los servicios militares y de retaguardia es bastante efectivo. Nunca ha habido una guerra así. Se están escribiendo libros de texto para las academias militares del mundo sobre las tácticas y la estrategia de esta guerra. 

En condiciones difíciles, el ejército ruso aplasta a los nazis, integrado con los ojos y el cerebro de la OTAN. Tenemos que destruir a los de nuestra propia especie en la tierra y en el cielo, a quienes se les ha lavado el cerebro durante 30 años. La maquinaria psicológica militar ha creado una generación de zombis. Comienzan a adivinar algo, estando en cautiverio. Antes de eso, no se perciben palabras razonables. 
En una situación bastante difícil, nuestros combatientes siguen siendo personas dispuestas a acudir en ayuda de un enemigo herido y derrotado. 

*Conclusión *
Aquí hay un informe detallado preparado por el Teniente General de la SVR, Reshetnikov L.P. 
Se recomienda que usted mismo lo lea atentamente y lo distribuya a aquellos a los que pueda llegar. Tales análisis de un oficial de inteligencia experimentado no aparecen todos los días. 

*Почему специальная военная операция проходит в невысоком темпе*


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Cómo engañar a los sistemas de seguimiento de EE. UU. *
> Solo el uso de dagas hipersónicas y ónices te permite ocultar a los más sensibles de este ejército de zombis controlado a distancia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Para la OTAN, necesita saber qué nuevos RTB y EW (inteligencia electrónica y guerra electrónica) tiene el ejército ruso. Necesitamos ocultar constantemente nuestros nuevos desarrollos.



Y esto es lo que escribe un Tte. Grl. mongolistaní.
No comprendo cómo sobreviviría Mongolistán sin petróleo y gas que salen de pozos y que aún así, para extraerlo necesitan tecnología y capitales de USA. El menda:


kasperle1966 dijo:


> Ciencias Históricas, Profesor Asociado, Director del Instituto Ruso de Estudios Estratégicos.



Jajajaja.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Valtonyc, Hassel, etc..etc... aprueban tu mensaje ....
> 
> 
> 
> Estamos, estamos .... o no viste al bribón hace una semana descojonándose de todo cristo como su tatarabuelo Fernando VII?



Hasel entre otras cosas fue condenado por agresión a un periodista de TV3 y por amenazas a un testigo en un juicio en Lleida

Valtonyc alentaba a matar guardias civiles, directamente decía "Matad a un guardia Civil esta noche" esa frase no estaba en ninguna de sus canciones


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Hasel entre otras cosas fue condenado por agresión a un periodista de TV3 y por amenazas a un testigo en un juicio en Lleida
> 
> Valtonyc alentaba a matar guardias civiles, directamente decía "Matad a un guardia Civil esta noche" esa frase no estaba en ninguna de sus canciones



Ah vale .... aquí incumplen las leyes españolas. Bueno .... me imagino que en rusia también, no? Alguna ley incumplirán, que probablemente será tan chorra, injusta y liberticida como la española.

Ya que te preocupa lo que DICE la gente ... que te parece que alguien haga puntería con las fotos de Pablo Iglesias y Pedro Sanchez, lo grabe en vídeo y lo suba a internet? Qué te pàrece que se diga que hay que "matar a 26 millones de hijoputas"? Eso es "libertad de expresión"? Eso no son amenazas? Ves ... aquí también como en Rusia .... según a quién amenaces, no pasa nada ....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La Ucranania con las fronteras actuales es una entelequia.
> 
> Lo ssovieticos cedieron a Ucrania extensisimos territorios que de ucranianos historicamente hablando no tienen NADA
> 
> ...



Pues como se haga eso en todo el mundo y por parte de todos los países...vamos a tener un problema muy grave....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues los mismos que hace unas décadas no reconocían a Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Ya está eso es todo?



Pues para eso lo último que hay que hacer es, por huevos y mediante la fuerza...lo llevas mal para que eso ocurra


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Si la " guerra " de Ucrania no fuese una trama consensuada ...

con lo que cuesta un misil ( o lo que llevan derrochado en tanques destruidos ) , los rusos habrían sobornado a todos los políticos de Ucrania y a todo el establishment y habrían fundado varias plataformas mediáticas como atresmedia y mediaset , para lavar el coco a los ucranianos y pensaran que volver con la madre Rusia era lo más deseable.

Podrían haber hecho un pucherazo como el de Trump o el de Sánchez cuando echó a Rajoy con la colaboración de un activista metido a juez ...

Podrían haber usado el coronavirus que es gratis y la gente inexplicablemente obedeció aterrorizada a cualquier orden desde el poder.

¡ encerrarse en casa durante meses !!!!!

usar mascarillas durante dos años !!!

Inyectarse sustancias extrañas voluntariamente !!!!

*Con lo fácil que es convencer a millones de personas , no es necesario matarles con misiles nucleares.*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues para eso lo último que hay que hacer es, por huevos y mediante la fuerza...lo llevas mal para que eso ocurra



Jajajajaja ¿Hablas en serio? No os entiendo ¿En serio os habéis vuelto majaras todos? ¿Sois la versión del Quijote moderno? Solo que en vuestro caso los libros de caballería son la TV.

NO HAY UNA PUTA FRONTERA EN EUROPA, sí, en la Europa actual, que no esté regada de sangre y no haya sido impuesta por la fuerza. Y si encima hablamos del este de Europa, la cosa ya llega al paroxismo.

Parece que hablo con putos críos de 15 años. No sé si os han echado algo en el agua o lo que es. Sinceramente.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.



El problema es que una vez admites que la fuerza manda, el de enfrente si no es idiota te toma la palabra. Las cosas existen porque la gente se las curra. Los de la REPUBLICA de Lugansk se lo han currado más, así que ahora existe. 

En cuanto Ucrania, de momento sigue existiendo, pero la realidad puede hacer que deje de existir. Solo los Idiotas creen que su voluntad es la ley universal. El "enemigo" tambien participa, y a veces gana.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues como se haga eso en todo el mundo y por parte de todos los países...vamos a tener un problema muy grave....



Lo justo es que Ucrania devolviera los territorios historicamente rusos a Rusia.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jun 2022)

Veo poco chuparuso. A remar joputas, que se hunden los yates.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajajaja ¿Hablas en serio? No os entiendo ¿En serio os habéis vuelto majaras todos? ¿Sois la versión del Quijote moderno? Solo que en vuestro caso los libros de caballería son la TV.
> 
> NO HAY UNA PUTA FRONTERA EN EUROPA, sí, en la Europa actual, que no esté regada de sangre y no haya sido impuesta por la fuerza. Y si encima hablamos del este de Europa, la cosa ya llega al paroxismo.
> 
> Parece que hablo con putos críos de 15 años. No sé si os han echado algo en el agua o lo que es. Sinceramente.



No no, si está bien que reconozcas que es el mal quien tiene que ganar


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo justo es que Ucrania devolviera los territorios historicamente rusos a Rusia.



Y latinoamerica a España...o la península al "islam", donde acaba esto?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (4 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con lo del intento de asesinato pretenden hacer creer que han superado las medidas de seguridad, con lo del cáncer pretender hacer creer a los enemigos internos que Putin es vulnerable. Lo primero parece dif´cil, lo segundo, si algún proanglo se mueve lo va a pasar realmente mal antes de morir.



Ya lo han advertido, comparado con los otros silovikis, Putin es un blandito pro-occidental. Basta con ver a Lavrov.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No no, si está bien que reconozcas que es el mal quien tiene que ganar



Jajajajajajajaja eres un majadero. EL MAL dice. 

Venga vete a ver pelis de indios y vaqueros chavalín.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja eres un majadero. EL MAL dice.
> 
> Venga vete a ver pelis de indios y vaqueros chavalín.



Te retratas tu solito...
y perderás, como haces siempre, en todo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te retratas tu solito...
> y perderás, como haces siempre, en todo



  

Menos mal que al menos sois chistosos. Aunque no lo pretendáis.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (4 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Busque Indochina. La guerra de Vietnam que usted dice no la empezaron los americanos. Eso era un conflicto que se complicó después de la segunda Guerra mundial. Indochina francesa que quedó dividida en tres países.



Estuvieron involucrados los estadounidenses desde que se retiraron los japoneses de Vietnam. Los franceses haciendo de proxis de los EEUU, invadieron el Sur de VietNam; como estaban en la miseria los EEUU los armaron y financiaron. Tras su derrota por los Vietminh, los EEUU tomaron la posta en un VietNam ya dividido, como asesores del "nuevo" ejército de VietNam del Sur a mediados de los 50. A partir de los 60 estos asesores se transformaron en una intervención directa del ejército de los EEUU.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (4 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A los oleoductos y gaseoductos les queda lo que un "accidente" tarde en suceder con algunas de las armas que regala "occidente" a los nacionalistas ucranianos.
> 
> Si el plan es forzar a Europa a renunciar a los hidrocarburos de Rusia, para que EEUU coloque sus productos ( y siga controlando el comercio y creación de precios), tened por seguro que no se cortarán, en "cortar" esos oleoductos y gaseoductos.



Alemania tiene dos Norstream: uno trasladando gas desde hace mucho y el segundo, mas grueso supongo, sancionado. Los alemanes no necesitan ningún otro gasoducto que pase por el centro de Europa, pero mas pueden las necesidades de EEUU de venderles su gas al doble o triple del valor que le venden los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

ha caido severodonets ya? hajaja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

pueden empezar por los territorios historicos fineses, prusianos, japoneses, manchues...



alfonbass dijo:


> Y latinoamerica a España...o la península al "islam", donde acaba esto?


----------



## Labrador (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es absolutamente falso que "los americanos le han obligado a actuar". El principal problema de Rusia es que no acepta su condición demográfica, económica y política mundial, y gasta una cantidad de recuros en mantener un posicionamiento absurdo como "potencia dominante" cuando esos recursos invertidos en su propio desarrollo conllevarían indirectamente, conforme escala posiciones económicas, a representar una potencia mundial.
> 
> Respecto a la población rusa, es una cuestión puramente de mentalidad. Parece ser que los rusos les nutre el "orgullo", el ser "temidos", parece que se empalman con esa idea. Fascinación por los fálicos misiles intercontinentales, hipersónicos, hipermeganucleares, etc. Se da la paradoja que ese "orgullo patrio" no entra en conflicto en vivir a cuatro patas y sodomizados por el zar de turno. Para gustos los colores.
> 
> Evidentemente en España tenemos una libertad asombrosa de poder cagarnos públicamente en Sánchez, Abascal ó Iglesias. No es delito disentir, es más, somos un pueblo al que le encanta tirar por tierra a sus gobernantes. Ahora insultamos a Pedro Sánchez como en su día insultábamos a Rajoy o Zapatero. El problema de España es que estamos muy lejos de tener una nación "eficaz" y "eficiente", pero en cierto modo ese problema es por la propia población española, que es corrupta hasta el tuétano, pero fíjese, tan corrupta puede ser la sociedad española como la rusa, y sin embargo aquí estamos mejor. España ha sido "domesticada" desde que entró en la UE/OTAN. Si no fuera por ellos estarísmos como los últimos 200 años: Matándonos entre nosotros.



Rafael Poch de Feliu sobre el conflicto del Donbass - YouTube



Teuro dijo:


>



Ucrania: ¿cómo hemos llegado a esta situación? | San Telmo Museoa - YouTube

A partir de 2:03:35.

s2


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.



Ucrania, Uruguay, Chequia, Gambia, Kazahstan, Costa Rica, Cuba...

Todo esto son países fake creados a Mayor Gloria de la Reina de Inglaterra para debilitar a sus enemigos.

Para un Eslavo sensato existen 2 países.

Rusia y Yugoslavia.

Para un Español solo existen 5 paises de habla Hispana: Argentina, Mexico, Colombia, Perú y España.

Mientras no entendamos esto... vamos mal.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (4 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Pues igual que Hitler, de repente , sin comerlo ni beberlo lo involucraron en una guerra mundial. La historia se repite.



Cierto. La guerra la habían planificado los anglofranceses en Versalles contra Alemania, no contra Hitler. Lo sorprendente estuvo en que Alemania ganó esa guerra, y un genial cabo se la hizo perder.


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (4 Jun 2022)

Despues de 100 dias de guerra la invasion rusa se reduce a una baldosa de 4 aldeas


Putin ha derrotado a los globalistas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existe. Existe Ucrania y Rusia. Lo otro sería un montaje, un engaño.



Las Repúblicas de Lugansk y Donetsk existen de facto como estados independientes del mismo modo que existe como tal Kosovo. Engaño es pretender que sólo tiene existencia el estado que es reconocido de iure como estado independiente


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Nadie te monta un golpe de estado si no hay "predisposición" de la población para montarlo. Que Ucrania es una nación malparida es algo en lo que todos estamos de acuerdo. Que han tenido 30 años para construir un estado y que solo se han acordado de hacerlo en los últimos 10 años, también. A posteriori todos somos sabios y hacemos buenos diagnósticos:
> 
> Ucrania debió deshacerse de los dos Oblast prorrusos motando un referendum y entregándoselos a Rusia junto con su arsenal nuclear.
> Debieron de dejarse de robar menos, erradicar la corrupción y marcar distancias con Rusia desde ese mismo momento.
> ...



Es que la población no "montó" el golpe de estado. La población salió a protestar pacíficamente. El golpe de estado lo protagoniza una pequeñísima fracción de la población, ultranacionalista, radicalizada, rusófoba y violenta y algunos elementos dentro del estado ucraniano (seguramente gente del SBU). El ucraniano común que salió a protestar en el Maidan (o que simpatizaba con el movimiento) ha tragado tanta propaganda (antes, durante y después) que ni es consciente de que se produjo un golpe de estado y cree que Rusia les invadió después, lo cual originó la "operación antiterrorista" que, por supuesto, apoyó. *Golpe de estado orquestado por EEUU *(siempre se te "olvida" mencionar lo más importante) y apoyado por la UE

Escucha a los verdaderos protagonistas


En España y en multitud de países, existe esa "predisposición" (que puede "trabajarse" para que se multiplique por 10) de la que hablas. Unos millones de € para regar medios y financiar activistas por la "libertad" y la "democracia", cocer a fuego lento la explotación de los conflictos latentes, movilizar a las masas y comprar voluntades... Los USAnos te montan un golpe de estado con grandes posibilidades de éxito en cerocoma.

*Aquí la clave es quién prende la mecha y echa leña al fuego después y con qué fines geopolíticos.* La población es sujeto pasivo.

Días antes de que se ejecutara el golpe se filtró una conversación de Victoria Nuland con el embajador estadounidense en Ucrania. Nuland decide quiénes formarán parte del nuevo gobierno golpista y quiénes no. Así fue, su elegido Yatseniuk ("Yats") acabó como primer ministro y Klitschko ("Klitsch"), fuera del gobierno.
Ukraine crisis: Transcript of leaked Nuland-Pyatt call - BBC News

En ninguna otra "revolución de colores" se ha visto más la tramoya como en Ucrania. Lo que es llamativo de tus comentarios es ver como sistemáticamente omites al principal actor que es el geopolíticamente agresivo: EEUU

Como es obvio, esto lo haces adrede, pues de lo contrario el relato del agresor imperialista "dictadorzuelo del Kremlin" se caería a cachos por su incoherencia


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No existirá el Oblast de Lugansk, no existirá la "república de Lugank", como no existía la "república catalana", pero desde luego, lo que si que existe idiota es Ucrania, donde estaba ubicada Lugansk.



todo eso se vera al final... la fuerza de los hechos impone las cosas y no los deseos de cada uno


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

. El presidente de la Unión Africana insta a levantar las sanciones sobre el trigo y los fertilizantes rusos


Asimismo, Macky Sall afirmó que Vladímir Putin le expresó "su disponibilidad para facilitar la exportación de cereales ucranianos".






El titular de la Unión Africana (UA) y, a la vez, presidente de Senegal, Macky Sall, instó este viernes a quitar las restricciones que impiden la exportación del trigo y los fertilizantes rusos.
En una reunión con el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en Sochi, el líder senegalés señaló que las sanciones contra Rusia han cortado el acceso de los países africanos "al grano, especialmente al trigo de Rusia y, lo más importante, a los fertilizantes".

"Hay dos problemas principales: la crisis [alimentaria] y las sanciones. Tenemos que trabajar para resolver estos dos problemas y así eliminar las sanciones a los productos alimenticios, en particular a los cereales y los fertilizantes", afirmó Sall.

Poco después de la reunión, el mandatario senegalés tuiteó: "El presidente Putin nos ha expresado su disponibilidad para facilitar la exportación de cereales ucranianos. Rusia está lista para asegurar la exportación de su trigo y fertilizantes".

*"Pido a todos los socios que levanten las sanciones sobre el trigo y los fertilizantes"*, añadió.






La postura de Sall refleja el "compromiso del continente", afirmó en un comentario a la revista Jeufe Afrique uno de sus asesores bajo la condición de anonimato. Indicó que, pese a la presión por parte de Occidente, la mitad de los países africanos se abstuvieron de condenar el operativo militar ruso en Ucrania.






África llegó a una posición común a principios de mayo, afirma el informante. De acuerdo a sus palabras, se llegó a ese posicionamiento compartido respecto el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania por la necesidad de los países africanos de hacer oír su voz y así expresar las preocupaciones del continente, cuya seguridad alimenticia depende en gran medida de estos dos países.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

La jugada del imperio USAno a la UE:
-8 de marzo, Biden prohibe importar petróleo y gas natural de Rusia.
-29 de mayo, la UE hace lo mismo de EEUU contra Rusia.
-1 de Junio, EEUU busca comprar petróleo ruso a un precio limitado, para evitar inflación y revender a la UE.

¿Es una ola pandemica de estupidez?


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

El canciller de la India recordó a los europeos que sus problemas no son los problemas del mundo entero. 
El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores fue acusado de comprar petróleo ruso, a lo que respondió:

“Nosotros no enviamos a nadie a excavar petróleo ruso.
Simplemente buscamos la mejor oferta del mercado. 
No lo mezclaría con la política". “Es hora de que Europa 
abandone esta actitud: “Mis problemas son los problemas 
de todo el mundo, y los problemas de todo el mundo
no son mis problemas. Si estás en problemas, 
entonces estás en problemas, y si yo estoy en problemas,
entonces estamos en problemas”


----------



## John Nash (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La jugada del imperio USAno a la UE:
> -8 de marzo, Biden prohibe importar petróleo y gas natural de Rusia.
> -29 de mayo, la UE hace lo mismo de EEUU contra Rusia.
> -1 de Junio, EEUU busca comprar petróleo ruso a un precio limitado, para evitar inflación y revender a la UE.
> ...



Es capitalismo. Se sostiene por la estupidización de las masas y la coacción.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es capitalismo. Se sostiene por la estupidización de las masas y la coacción.




La estupidización de las masas es materia bien conocida.
Es la estulta idiotez de las castas dirigentes europeas la que marca época.
Eso debe ser algo así el tramo final de la civilización occidental. Imagino.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La estupidización de las masas es materia bien conocida.
> Es la estulta idiotez de las castas dirigentes europeas la que marca época.
> Eso debe ser algo así el tramo final de la civilización occidental. Imagino.



A mí, tanta estupidez, me resulta sospechosa. ¿No será un plan siniestro para avanzar en el famoso Great Reset, pudiendo echarle la culpa de sus funestas consecuencias al "malo oficial"?


----------



## John Nash (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La estupidización de las masas es materia bien conocida.
> Es la estulta idiotez de las castas dirigentes europeas la que marca época.
> Eso debe ser algo así el tramo final de la civilización occidental. Imagino.



Está el capital y están sus siervos en los gobiernos: Los títeres subalternos son peones cuya inteligencia se destina a servir a los primeros. Los primeros consagran toda su inteligencia a la acumulación material exponencial por encima de cualquier otra consideración. La inteligencia no es un valor moral, es sólo la suma de los recursos mentales que dedicas a la supervivencia.
Bajo el sistema capitalista se trata de supervivencia material o enriquecimiento.
El lunpen no es tonto, sólo carece de conciencia de clase y acepta su esclavitud y la de sus allegados como algo pragmático.
No estamos descubriendo nada que no haya postulado ya Marx en El Capital.

*El poder político es simplemente el poder organizado de una clase para oprimir a otra.

Toda la historia de la sociedad humana, hasta la actualidad, es una historia de lucha de clases.

La desvalorización del mundo humano crece en razón directa de la valorización del mundo de las cosas.*

Lo que estamos viviendo en Ucrania y el mundo son episodios de la puesta en práctica de estos preceptos. Parecen adoptar formas distintas porque son épocas distintas pero las motivaciones de fondo son las mismas de siempre.
La aparente estupidez o contradicción de las decisiones de los politicos se explica entonces por los intereses económicos en juego. En este caso servir al capital del capital (gran banca financiera usana) en la lógica de la destrucción creativa que ya les dio un poder hegemónico en el pasado (WWII).


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ha caido severodonets ya? hajaja



Va por el mismo camino que Mariupol, dale tiempo. Los del regimiento Azov pueden dar testimonio de ello.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

Ucrania se ha convertido en un campo de pruebas de nuevos juguetes rusos, en este vídeo hablan de una nueva mina…


Es un buen campo de experimentación para ver cómo enfrentarse a la OTAN en un futuro más o menos cercano, y ya de forma directa…


----------



## aserejee (4 Jun 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> De foros de gente de allí según mi jefa, y que no se actualiza desde hace 3 días, (me imagino que no tienen internet/telefonos/electricidad).
> 
> El puente está roto, pero el río no lleva mucha agua ahora mismo así que igual no les hace falta instalar los pontones o buscar otros puentes.



Me cito para añadir el video del rio, no lleva mucha agua (no se que puente han grabado, localizan el video en svyatogorsk), así que posiblemente no haga falta pontones en algunos puntos

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> A mí, tanta estupidez, me resulta sospechosa. ¿No será un plan siniestro para avanzar en el famoso Great Reset, pudiendo echarle la culpa de sus funestas consecuencias al "malo oficial"?



Es lo que yo pienso. Están pisando el acelerador del Gran Reset, por lo visto debe llegar antes del 2030. Creo que algo muy gordo está pasando o va a suceder, y lo están intentando esconder a la población, tapándolo con excusas y "malos oficiales".


----------



## pepetemete (4 Jun 2022)

Lo de la gasolina a precios casi imposibles es algo demasiado sospechoso, y no veo el precio de la gasolina volver a bajar, o al menos a volver a los valores de antes.

De hecho si baja , lo hará hasta un precio más alto del que tenía antes de la guerra, como quien no quiere la cosa.
Si han decidido que la gasolina no será el combustible del futuro y quieren acelerar la transición al eléctrico , que mejor motivación que hacer que el precio de la gasolina sea inasumible? 

Igual es una gilipollez , pero la ocasión la pintan calva.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

Verdad avergonzante para globalistas

Lo que siempre me llama la atención es que en Rusia, donde se dice que no hay libertad de prensa, los periodistas están en primera línea. Mientras que en el oeste libre, un@ ronzheimer
con casco se encuentra en Kiev e informa sobre peleas, mientras que junto a él, los turistas toman fotografías de la ciudad.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Cien días de una guerra mucho más larga


Se han cumplido ya cien días de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, que inició una nueva y más peligrosa fase de una guerra que comenzó en 2014 y que había dejado ya miles de muertes y gran destrucció…




slavyangrad.es











Cien días de una guerra mucho más larga


04/06/2022


Se han cumplido ya cien días de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, que inició una nueva y más peligrosa fase de una guerra que comenzó en 2014 y que había dejado ya miles de muertes y gran destrucción en Donbass, en lo que Ucrania calificó durante años como _operación antiterrorista_. Sin embargo, ni sus propios tribunales llegaron a aceptar nunca la calificación de organizaciones terroristas para la RPD o la RPL ni en este tiempo se han producido ataques terroristas ni de ningún otro tipo en la retaguardia ucraniana.

Eso que Rusia sigue calificando de _operación militar especial_, un eufemismo para la guerra como lo fuera “ATO” en sus primeros ocho años, ha supuesto extender un frente que se había mantenido con mínimos cambios desde la finalización de la batalla por Debaltsevo y la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk. La operación inicial rusa, que violó las fronteras de Ucrania por tierra, mar y aire, implicó un avance fallido y posteriormente abandonado sobre Kiev, la toma de Chernóbil y una relevante presencia de tropas en Sumi y Chernigov, objetivos abandonados ante el inicio de lo que el ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Sergey Shoigu calificó de segunda fase. La censura militar hace imposible saber cuáles fueron los objetivos de la presencia militar rusa en Kiev: Rusia nunca comprometió el número de tropas que habría requerido una operación que aspirara a capturar una ciudad del tamaño de la capital ucraniana, por lo que el discurso de la épica defensa ucraniana no explica completamente la situación, aunque tampoco lo hace la afirmación rusa de que se habían cumplido los objetivos.

La retirada de Kiev y Chernigov y la ruptura de unas negociaciones que nunca tuvieron viabilidad real de llegar a un tratado que pudiera, no solo cerrar el escenario bélico sino ser la base de una relación mínimamente normal entre los dos países, supuso un cambio de estrategia tanto de Rusia como de Ucrania. La retirada de Kiev abrió un tiempo de preparación de la batalla de Donbass, reagrupamiento y despliegue de tropas y un centro claro: la batalla por Mariupol, que terminó en la práctica a finales de abril, pero que no se cerró realmente hasta la rendición de los soldados del regimiento Azov y el Ejército Ucraniano iniciada del 16 de mayo en la fábrica Azovstal.

En ese tiempo, con la ayuda de la prensa occidental, que en ningún momento ha buscado conocer las cifras reales de bajas ucranianas y que ha seguido publicando como hecho absoluto cualquier declaración de Kiev -como las invenciones de la defensora del pueblo Denisova, cuyas historias no verificadas, una forma amable de decir falsas, le han costado el puesto-, Ucrania ha intentado imponer un discurso triunfalista que solo recientemente ha chocado de frente con la realidad. El asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, Oleksiy Arestovich, por ejemplo, ha declarado repetidamente que la fase activa de la guerra terminaría en dos o tres semanas.

También perdió su puesto por pérdida de confianza el jefe del SBU en la región de Járkov, escenario de las principales victorias ucranianas en este intervalo. Un contraataque hizo retroceder a las tropas rusas en numerosas direcciones y aunque actualmente está siendo activamente revertido, supuso una gran victoria que Zelensky quiso explotar para la propaganda y contrarrestar así la derrota que había supuesto Mariupol. Lo hizo con la llegada de las tropas ucranianas a la frontera rusa, un acto propagandístico que según el jefe del SBU en la región fue escenificado en otro lugar. El hecho se tradujo en titulares de la prensa que, como _Forbes_, se preguntaban si “¿Va Ucrania a invadir Rusia?”. Esa tendencia produjo también artículos de opinión en los que _expertos_ como Carl Bildt anunciaban, no solo que Rusia iba a perder la guerra, sino que estaba claro que Rusia perdería la batalla de Donbass.

Sin embargo, especialmente desde la toma de la localidad de Popasnaya, que supuso el inicio de un avance ruso y republicano más rápido en la región de Lugansk, incluso la prensa occidental ha comprendido que se ha producido un cambio de iniciativa en el frente. Ucrania se aferra ahora a la llegada de las nuevas armas prometidas esta semana por Estados Unidos. En un artículo de opinión publicado en _The New York Times_, el primero de los grandes medios que pedía a Ucrania realismo y sugería que Ucrania no podrá lograr en el frente la victoria que busca, Joe Biden anunciaba el envío de la artillería pesada que Kiev lleva meses exigiendo. Eso sí, los sistemas de artillería HIMARS llegarán con condiciones: no podrán ser utilizados para atacar territorio ruso. Lo ambiguo de la formación, que no aclara si en ella se incluye a Crimea, ha servido ya a Oleksiy Arestovich para afirmar que “Crimea es nuestra”, por lo que los misiles “volarán si tienen que volar”, una afirmación peligrosa pero formulada por quien tiene poco que decir en la cadena de toma de decisiones militares y que busca únicamente crear un discurso informativo y poco tiene que ver con la cadena de toma de decisiones del aspecto militar. En cualquier caso, las autoridades políticas, con Zelensky a la cabeza y con Mijailo Podolyak como su principal portavoz, prometen una victoria segura sobre la base de esas entregas.

El constante flujo de armas soviéticas y occidentales hacia Ucrania garantiza más guerra, más muerte y más destrucción en una guerra que se ha consolidado y definido como una guerra fundamentalmente de artillería y con un frente amplio que abarca centenares de kilómetros, pero cuyo centro siempre estuvo en Donbass. Es ahí, además de en la zona de Járkov, también relevante para el desarrollo de la batalla por Donbass, donde se están produciendo los enfrentamientos más cerrados y cuerpo a cuerpo. Es ahí donde se está produciendo también la mayor destrucción y el mayor número de bajas, de ahí que Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares hayan optado por una estrategia de avances más lentos, con unidades más pequeñas y mayor movilidad, que buscan limitar el número de bajas entre las tropas y la menor destrucción de las ciudades de Donbass.

En el frente político, esta segunda fase de la intervención rusa se ha centrado desde entonces en mantener la estabilidad del frente en las zonas del sur de Ucrania capturadas desde el 24 de febrero, la región de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie, tomadas sin batallas tan duras como las de Mariupol o Popasnaya. En las últimas semanas, en esos territorios, las autoridades rusas han querido mostrar que su presencia se plantea a largo plazo: se ha introducido el rublo, empiezan a venderse tarjetas SIM rusas para sustituir a las ucranianas, se ha abierto el proceso de petición de pasaportes rusos y han comenzado a colocarse carteles que recalcan el pasado común de la región y Rusia o la Unión Soviética. Esta actuación busca fundamentalmente eliminar la incertidumbre de la población ante la presencia rusa, especialmente por las represalias sufridas por los alcaldes que colaboraron con las tropas rusas en las zonas de las que la Federación Rusa se retiró en el norte del país.

“Rusia está aquí para siempre”, se repite constantemente en lo que es la constatación de la amenaza que Rusia planteó a Ucrania en los primeros contactos políticos: la falta de acuerdo supondría para Kiev arriesgarse a perder más territorios. Un acuerdo en las primeras semanas de la guerra habría supuesto probablemente el abandono ruso de las zonas capturadas en la región de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie, incluso a pesar de sacrificar así el corredor terrestre hasta Crimea. La ruptura de las negociaciones y la apuesta por la guerra hasta el final -apoyada abiertamente por la Unión Europea, Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, cuyo primer ministro se jactó de haber orientado a Zelensky a rechazar un compromiso con Rusia- suponen para Rusia la necesidad de consolidar su presencia en los territorios del sur de Ucrania capturados desde el 24 de febrero. La opción de una retirada pactada como forma de compromiso en busca de una resolución política al conflicto parece ahora mismo no estar sobre la mesa.

Estos cien días, una barrera más psicológica que militarmente relevante, no solo han consolidado una guerra de artillería entre dos ejércitos que disponen de recursos -propios o ajenos- para continuar la batalla a medio plazo, sino que han mostrado que la guerra económica relámpago contra Rusia tampoco ha tenido el éxito previsto. Los efectos económicos de la guerra y las sanciones se han sentido en Rusia, como también lo han hecho en Ucrania y en el resto de Europa, pero no han creado, por el momento, un malestar que pueda poner en riesgo al Gobierno ruso. Tampoco se han producido las manifestaciones contra la guerra que esperaban Ucrania y sus socios occidentales.

Centrado en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, pero avanzando también hacia Slavyansk -importante para solucionar la cuestión del suministro de agua a la zona de Donetsk-, queda mucho para el final de la batalla por Donbass, que necesariamente marcará un punto de inflexión en la guerra. Sin embargo, el avance ruso, que difícilmente será revertido por Ucrania en las condiciones actuales, ha supuesto las primeras disidencias en el campo occidental, que comienzan a llamar a una negociación para lograr algún tipo de compromiso entre Rusia y Ucrania. Varios son los editoriales de grandes medios que han llamado al acuerdo -fundamentalmente para evitar los daños colaterales que las sanciones están causando lejos de Rusia- y al realismo. Desde esa postura, y desde la mentalidad de la Guerra Fría, incluso Henry Kissinger se mostró favorable a buscar un compromiso, aunque requiriera la cesión de territorios a Rusia. La propuesta de Kissinger, que no implica más que aceptar los hechos consumados de Crimea y Donbass, pero que podría abrir una posibilidad de buscar, por la vía diplomática, una retirada rusa de Jerson y Zaporozhie, fue rápidamente demonizada. Kissinger fue incluido en _Mirotvorets_ y Ucrania y sus socios reafirmaron la necesidad de que Rusia pierda esta guerra.

Pese a una aparente apertura de ciertos sectores de los socios occidentales de Ucrania a la necesidad de buscar un compromiso, las condiciones para que sea posible un acuerdo -viable únicamente con una de las partes militarmente derrotada o económicamente exhausta- no existen. Como era evidente ya a finales de marzo, la guerra continuará. Y el peligro de que, tras la batalla por Donbass, el enfrentamiento se encamine a un final no concluyente, con Rusia y Ucrania fuertemente armadas en un frente estabilizado, pero sin posibilidad de acuerdo, continúa aumentando.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La estupidización de las masas es materia bien conocida.
> Es la estulta idiotez de las castas dirigentes europeas la que marca época.
> Eso debe ser algo así el tramo final de la civilización occidental. Imagino.



Yo hace mucho tiempo me debato entre si los dirigentes europeos son una banda de retrasados mentales, o simplemente un conjunto de criminales sin escrúpulos. O ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

*Tiene más de un siglo de antigüedad, pero el ejército ucraniano las ha sacado de los museos para combatir a los rusos. La Maxim M1910 ha vuelto en el frente del Este*


----------



## Eneko Aritza (4 Jun 2022)

Llegan las rebajas de verano...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

. Suiza no permite que Dinamarca y Alemania suministren a Ucrania vehículos blindados de combate y munición producidos en su territorio

La postura de Berna se debe a la legislación nacional, que impide exportar el armamento fabricado en el país alpino a un Estado "involucrado en un conflicto armado internacional".





Un Leopard 2A5 alemán.Boevaya mashina / CC BY-SA 4.0 (via Wikimedia Commons)
El Consejo Federal de Suiza decidió este viernes que el envío a Ucrania de material bélico producido en el país violaría su principio de neutralidad y, por lo tanto, no puede ser aprobado.

De esta manera, el Gobierno del país alpino respondió a las solicitudes de Alemania y Dinamarca. Berlín había pedido su permiso para entregar a Kiev unos 12.400 cartuchos de munición de 35 milímetros producidos por Suiza para los cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard y para los vehículos blindados de ruedas Piraña III, adquiridos originalmente por Dinamarca y almacenados en Alemania desde su retirada del servicio. Por su parte, Copenhague tenía la intención de mandar 22 vehículos blindados Piranha III de fabricación suiza.

"Bajo la Ley de Material de Guerra, las solicitudes para exportar material bélico no pueden ser aprobadas si el país receptor está involucrado en un conflicto armado internacional", señala el Consejo Federal suizo en un comunicado. "Dado que las exportaciones de este tipo de bienes de Suiza a Ucrania no pueden aprobarse debido al principio de igualdad de trato de la Ley de Neutralidad y a las disposiciones de la Ley de Material de Guerra, se deduce que no es posible aprobar la transferencia de material de guerra suizo por parte de Alemania y Dinamarca a Ucrania", agrega.

*Los Leopard 2 están a disposición de Alemania*
No obstante, en otra nota de prensa, el Departamento Federal de Defensa, Protección de la Población y Deportes de Suiza (DDPS, por sus siglas en francés) detalló que Alemania todavía puede disponer libremente de 42 tanques Leopard 2, que fueron usados por el Ejército suizo y revendidos a su productor alemán, Rheinmetall, en 2010.

"Se desmantelaron el cañón de 120 mm, la instalación de lanzamiento múltiple, las ametralladoras, la instalación de comunicación de a bordo y otros equipos de todos los vehículos. Estos elementos permanecieron en Suiza con la intención de ser utilizados como piezas de repuesto para los tanques Leopard restantes", precisa el DDPS, y señala que "el uso posterior de los tanques vendidos hace ya doce años es responsabilidad exclusiva de Rheinmetall".

Desarrollado en los años 70, el Leopard 2 es un carro de batalla principal de tercera generación.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo que yo pienso. Están pisando el acelerador del Gran Reset, por lo visto debe llegar antes del 2030. Creo que algo muy gordo está pasando o va a suceder, y lo están intentando esconder a la población, tapándolo con excusas y "malos oficiales".



¿Los derivados?


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

¿Y qué tenían los ucranianos locales contra el cañón antiaéreo en el monumento que honra a los defensores de Odessa? Obviamente, todo el mundo, porque el monumento se levantó en honor de los defensores de la ciudad de los invasores alemanes de la Gran Guerra Patria, y los nazis modernos acaban de convertirse en seguidores de las tradiciones de los alemanes.

Hoy en día, el único ámbito en el que la maquinaria bélica de Ukroreich tiene éxito es en el frente de guerra con monumentos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si desbaratan Europa, se diluyen las importaciones y China cae en recesión. De paso crujen (si lo consiguen) a Rusia, para que no les siga pasando tecnología de ultima generación a los de los ojos rasgados.



China comunista es economicamente mucho mas peligrosa que Rusia, si europa y los anglocabrones dejan de importar mierdas de China, no solo entran en recesion, vuelven a sus bicicletas y hambrunas periodicas.

PD- La balanza de pagos si no esta equilibrada, con un pais de las caracteristicas de China, primero te coloniza economicamente y despues politicamente.


----------



## alexforum (4 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hay algo de cierto en esto?



Informe “”confidencial de inteligencia””” publicado en Twitter.

Saque usted sus propias conclusiones…


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Solntsepek incendia las posiciones de los combatientes ucranianos

El sistema de lanzallamas pesado Solntsepek de las fuerzas aliadas ha alcanzado las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Avdyivka.

La munición termobárica no da ninguna oportunidad al enemigo: el aerosol inflamable penetra en las casetas, trincheras y equipos de los terroristas ucranianos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

*Se acabó el bombo y platillo. Ucrania se preocupa por aburrir al mundo*

▪Las interacciones con las noticias sobre la guerra en Ucrania en las redes sociales han descendido 22 veces.

▪El número de artículos en línea sobre Ucrania se redujo por 8.

▪ En abril y mayo, las historias sobre Johnny Depp y Amber Heard atrajeron 6 veces más interés que las de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Para un Español solo existen 5 paises de habla Hispana: Argentina, Mexico, Colombia, Perú y España.
> 
> Mientras no entendamos esto... vamos mal.



los antiguos virreinatos de nueva españa, nueva granada, el perú y el río de la plata (chile formaba parte del virreinato del perú)


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Llegan las rebajas de verano...



Llevo diciéndolo hace tiempo, van a acabar en manos de los palestinos.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> China comunista es economicamente mucho mas peligrosa que Rusia, si europa y los anglocabrones dejan de importar mierdas de China, no solo entran en recesion, vuelven a sus bicicletas y hambrunas periodicas.
> 
> PD- La balanza de pagos si no esta equilibrada, con un pais de las caracteristicas de China, primero te coloniza economicamente y despues politicamente.



Imagina un mundo europeo con smartphone a 3000 euros o bicis eléctricas a 4000 euros o ...

Quién depende de quien?


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los antiguos virreinatos de nueva españa, nueva granada, el perú y el río de la plata (chile formaba parte del virreinato del perú)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079181



A los mexicanos les iba mucho mejor con España. Fue independizarse México y no duraron media guantada a los gringos, que eran los pordioseros de la época.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

Putin cuenta la verdad del trigo


----------



## Eneko Aritza (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Yo hace mucho tiempo me debato entre si los dirigentes europeos son una banda de retrasados mentales, o simplemente un conjunto de criminales sin escrúpulos. O ambas cosas a la vez.





Hubo un tiempo en el que las castas gobernantes del capitalismo servían al menos para algo,
como quizá industriales cuyas empresas creaban algo tangible, o de una dinastía guerrera 
que defendía su territorio. Ahora nos encontramos con vendedores de de licor de serpiente;
gente cuya principal misión es la de organizar la mayor estafa en el menor tiempo posible. 
Debe ser más fácil que construir algo y pensar en la gente, supongo.


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jun 2022)

Problemas de la operación especial después de 100 días









Субъективные тезисы о проблемах СВО после 100 дней наблюдения


Субъективные тезисы о проблемах СВО после 100 дней наблюдения. 1. Ставка на быстрое завершение операции. Не сработала. В том числе по причине отсутствия стратегической и оперативной внезапности. Противник знал об операции и готовился к ней. Надежды на повторение Крымского сценария…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Rajoy fue un traidor a España y a sus votantes.*
> 
> La trama judicial para conseguir echar a un gobierno votado por una amplia mayoría de los españoles....
> * para poder hacer ese cambio en Ucrania están en guerra.*
> ...



y lo sigo diciendo .

En Ucrania hace falta una guerra para algo que en España se hizo con una trama judicial por unas irrelevancias contables.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Kamyshevakh quedó bajo el control de la República Popular de Lugansk.
Ayer mismo, en el puesto de mando del 6º Regimiento de cosacos discutían con el mando lo difícil que era liberar esta población, la última pieza ubicada en una colina y ocupada por el 8º Regimiento de Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales el cual fue trasladado aquí desde Kyiv.
Este regimiento incluía especialistas que fueron entrenados por instructores occidentales y con especialistas de la OTAN y estaban equipados con la última tecnología y equipo. Pero hoy no pudieron resistir el poderoso ataque del 6º regimiento de cosacos y el regimiento especial "Akhmat".
Después de Kamyshevakhi, sin detenerse, nuestro 6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Guardia liberó las partes occidental y septentrional del pueblo de Privolye. Ahora ahí mismo se está librando una feroz batalla.
Es complicado llegar los primeros. Así fue en Severodonetsk, donde el 208º regimiento cosaco de reserva bajo el mando de Vlad Bagrentsev también fue el primero en entrar. Pero los cosacos no saben hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Mort Cinder (4 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> HÉROES ETERNOS



Héroe hubiera sido, si hubiese arriesgado su vida intentando negociar una paz con Rusia por el bien de su gente y su país. No sólo no es un héroe, es un mequetrefe, una piltrafa que manda a morir miserablemente a sus soldados mientras él, en camiseta y con esa barbita repugnante, arropado por EEUU, o sea, sin arriesgarse, dándose aires. Qué asco. … Héroe dice … amos no me jodas


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin cuenta la verdad del trigo




jajaja. 

Si quitan las minas para que salgan los cargueros con trigo ...
entran los barcos de guerra rusos. 

No sabe poco el tío !


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Héroe hubiera sido, si hubiese arriesgado su vida intentando negociar una paz con Rusia por el bien de su gente y su país. No sólo no es un héroe, es un mequetrefe, una piltrafa que manda a morir miserablemente a sus soldados mientras él, en camiseta y con esa barbita repugnante, arropado por EEUU, o sea, sin arriesgarse, dándose aires. Qué asco. … Héroe dice … amos no me jodas



No se les ve muy derroídos por los decenas de miles de ucras que han mandado al matadero.


----------



## Mort Cinder (4 Jun 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Yo hace mucho tiempo me debato entre si los dirigentes europeos son una banda de retrasados mentales, o simplemente un conjunto de criminales sin escrúpulos. O ambas cosas a la vez.



La Úrsula es tonta. Tonta, tonta. Ya lo demostró antes como ministra. Lo de “criminal sin escrúpulos“ le queda grande


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> La Úrsula es tonta. Tonta, tonta. Ya lo demostró antes como ministra. Lo de “criminal sin escrúpulos“ le queda grande



Huele a una cuota del PSOE en versión alemana.


----------



## Mort Cinder (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Suiza no permite que Dinamarca y Alemania suministren a Ucrania vehículos blindados de combate y munición producidos en su territorio
> 
> La postura de Berna se debe a la legislación nacional, que impide exportar el armamento fabricado en el país alpino a un Estado "involucrado en un conflicto armado internacional".
> 
> ...



Sin embargo, se prestaron a congelar las reservas rusas en su banco central. Ahí perdieron el virgo, ahí EEUU los perforó a fondo a los suizos.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Verdad avergonzante para globalistas
> 
> Lo que siempre me llama la atención es que en Rusia, donde se dice que no hay libertad de prensa, los periodistas están en primera línea. Mientras que en el oeste libre, un@ ronzheimer
> con casco se encuentra en Kiev e informa sobre peleas, mientras que junto a él, los turistas toman fotografías de la ciudad.



Todos nos acordamos de la impasibilidad de Givi mientras la metralla caía a su lado, pero Graham Phillips no se movió y siguió filmando desde la misma posición.


----------



## kikepm (4 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *China comunista es economicamente mucho mas peligrosa que Rusia*, si europa y los anglocabrones dejan de importar mierdas de China, no solo entran en recesion, vuelven a sus bicicletas y hambrunas periodicas.



Hay algo fundamentalmente incorrecto en lo que remarco.

El comercio en si nunca es un peligro, porque cuando los europeos importamos productos de China y los intercambiamos con nuestras exportaciones, cada ciudadano europeo que compra un producto chino, es beneficiado con el destino y el uso que hace de él.

El peligro en todo caso no procede del comercio con China, sino de que por razones que no son económicas, alguien decida que los ciudadanos europeos no tienen derecho a intercambiar con los chinos.

Así que el único peligro a este respecto no proviene de China, sino de los políticos europeos y los que les apoyan, medios de comunicación, asociaciones políticas, empresas corporativas y, en definitiva, todos aquellos que apoyan las mentiras del gobierno.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajaja.
> 
> Si quitan las minas para que salgan los cargueros con trigo ...
> entran los barcos de guerra rusos.
> ...



Y si Rusia permite la entrada de mercantes sin control, para llevarse el grano, casi seguro que entran armas en esos mercantes, y posiblemente equipamientos militares de cierta entidad, artillería, blindados, misiles antiaéreos, etc.

Lo de utilizar ambulancias, es de niños con lo que podría hacerse con mercancías pesadas, y mercantes.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo en el que las castas gobernantes del capitalismo servían al menos para algo,
> como quizá industriales cuyas empresas creaban algo tangible, o de una dinastía guerrera
> que defendía su territorio. Ahora nos encontramos con vendedores de de licor de serpiente;
> gente cuya principal misión es la de organizar la mayor estafa en el menor tiempo posible.
> Debe ser más fácil que construir algo y pensar en la gente, supongo.



DEsde hace al menos tres décadas se gasta más en promocionar un producto que en crearlo y fabricarlo. Algo falla.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo en el que las castas gobernantes del capitalismo servían al menos para algo,
> como quizá industriales cuyas empresas creaban algo tangible, o de una dinastía guerrera
> que defendía su territorio. Ahora nos encontramos con vendedores de de licor de serpiente;
> gente cuya principal misión es la de organizar la mayor estafa en el menor tiempo posible.
> Debe ser más fácil que construir algo y pensar en la gente, supongo.



DEsde hace al menos tres décadas se gasta más en promocionar un producto que en crearlo y fabricarlo.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay lago fundamentalmente incorrecto en lo que remarco.
> 
> El comercio en si nunca es un peligro, porque cuando los europeos importamos productos de China, los intercambiamos con nuestras exportaciones, mientras que cada ciudadano europeo que compra un producto chino, es beneficiado con el destino y el uso que hace de él.
> 
> ...



Actualmente Occidente no actúa como si el comercio se tratara de un intercambio, sino más bien como una adquisición del capital de la contraparte. De frente al consumidor, este no es más que un objeto al que exprimir, la publicidad y el trato de los comerciales a los clientes así lo indica. A niveles mayores es igual o peor, lo de las maquilas es claro ejemplo, o cómo es que los países productores de materias primas se empobrecen por cada tonelada que exportan. No se le puede llamar ni comercio ni mercado a lo que tenemos.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

Eeeeeeexacto.

Es muy facil de entender.

Pd: Repartiria las islas del Caribe entre Garanda y Mexico incluso. Para que esas potencias continentales pudiesen dominar el Caribe y joder la vida a los Yankees.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

❗ Principales acontecimientos de la Operación Especial en Ucrania el 3 de junio de 2022

▪En la zona de Jarkov, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están realizando un contraataque en Stary Saltov.

▪En el Donbas, las fuerzas aliadas continúan avanzando exitosamente.
➖Hay batallas por Bogorodichne y el Valle.
➖En Svyatogorsk la lucha continúa en las zonas urbanas.
➖En el área de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron de la orilla oriental.
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están llevando reservas a la zona industrial de la planta de Azot.
➖Las fuerzas aliadas avanzan hacia la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk y Razdolovka.
➖Continúan los combates en las afueras de Novolugansk, Uglegorsk TPP y Krasnohorivka.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de avanzar hacia Zaporozhye al sur de Pologi.

▪ El bombardeo mutuo continúa en Mykolaiv-Kherson.
➖La Federación Rusa realizó ataques contra las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pervomaisk, Shevchenkovo y Stepova Dolina.
➖Al sur de Krivoy Rog, las tropas rusas atacaron objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Osokorovka, Trudolyubovka y Lepetikha.

#video #resumen #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Suiza no permite que Dinamarca y Alemania suministren a Ucrania vehículos blindados de combate y munición producidos en su territorio
> 
> La postura de Berna se debe a la legislación nacional, que impide exportar el armamento fabricado en el país alpino a un Estado "involucrado en un conflicto armado internacional".
> 
> ...



A nadie más le parece de subnormales comprar material bélico el cual solo puedes usar o enviar con permiso del vendedor?

No es mejor tener un material un poco peor pero 100% tuyo con el que puedas hacer lo que quieras?

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Actualmente Occidente no actúa como si el comercio se tratara de un intercambio, sino más bien como una adquisición del capital de la contraparte. De frente al consumidor, este no es más que un objeto al que exprimir, la publicidad y el trato de los comerciales a los clientes así lo indica. A niveles mayores es igual o peor, lo de las maquilas es claro ejemplo, o cómo es que los países productores de materias primas se empobrecen por cada tonelada que exportan. No se le puede llamar ni comercio ni mercado a lo que tenemos.



El imperio yanki lleva décadas prosperando a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo en modo agujero negro. Ahora tiene sobre todo dos problemas:

1.- El resto del mundo se está cansando de hacer el canelo. Las Cubas y Venezuelas van a salir como setas, ahora si, apoyadas abiertamente por Rusia y China. 
2.- Han confiscado los activos de paises extranjeros que tenían depositados en sus instituciones financieras. Cuánto crees que duraría el banco de Santander si se dedicara a desplumar por la cara a los clientes que le caen mal? Pues éso, se iban a quedar sin clientes en un par de meses. 

Tanto los rusos como los chinos han olido la sangre y no van a desaprovechar la oportunidad. La caida va a ser muy brusca y mucho antes de lo que esperamos.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

*Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derriban un avión de transporte militar de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, que estaba entregando armas y municiones a las fuerzas ucranianas.* 



04/06/2022 






__





Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derriban un avión de transporte militar de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, que estaba entregando armas y municiones a las fuerzas ucranianas. - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

*Destruido un centro en el que instructores extranjeros realizaron entrenamiento práctico para el personal militar ucraniano al uso de los obuses M777 de 155 milímetros suministrados por Estados Unidos, anuncia Defensa rusa.*

04/06/2022


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

Hoy se está convirtiendo el hilo en "capitalizmo malo"...


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

Portada del ABC:

Solo 21 millones de euros.

EKATERIMBURGO AÚN DUELE A ESTOS MONÁRQUICOS HP.

*Malestar de Kiev por la poca ayuda española: sextos por la cola*









Malestar de Kiev por la poca ayuda española: sextos por la cola


Solo cinco países se esfuerzan menos que el nuestro según su riqueza. Kiev deja ver su malestar: «estamos agradecidos pero no satisfechos»



www.abc.es


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los antiguos virreinatos de nueva españa, nueva granada, el perú y el río de la plata (chile formaba parte del virreinato del perú)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079181



Ese reparto territorial está pensado desde el Bien para con esas naciones/virreinatos.

Pensado desde la coherencia y la eficacia administrativa.

Me sorprende que Chile dependiera del Perú, no lo sabía. Pero entiendo que se debería por su producción minera y su ubicación en la Costa del Pacífico.

Supongo que fue pensando en coordinar las exportaciones del Perú y Chile.

Pero es vital que los Americanos entiendan que "El Salvador", Chile (como ente independiente), Nicaragua o Uruguay fueron creados en Londres para destruir geopolíticamente a sus enemigos Españoles y sobre todo a las Potencias que hubiesen sido esos Virreinatos de no ser por el destrozo territorial que supusieron esas fronteras inventadas para joderles.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

Berlusconi:

"Rusia está aislada de Occidente, pero Occidente está aislado de todo el mundo",


----------



## vettonio (4 Jun 2022)

The Economist junio 2022


*Una nueva era nuclear*
*Con sus amenazas de usar la bomba, el presidente de Rusia ha anulado el orden nuclear.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero no aclaran como está Putin, deberían darnos alguna referencia, por ejemplo: "Putin está peor que Biden",......!Joder¡ entonces si que está mal!!



Pero hay una diferencia sustancial, en Washington el presidente puede ser puenteado por todo el aparato político y ser literalmente ignorado, en la antigua URSS había un "politburó" detrás que ponía y quitaba presidentes según vieran si era apto o no apto. Lo de la Rusia actual es una dictadura donde un "superpresidente" tiene poderes absolutos. En caso de que muera o esté incapacitado se espera una lucha intestina de poder de los lameculos que tenía por debajo y nadie garantiza de que alguien "apto" o "de consenso" se haga con el poder, bien podría ser el más radical.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (4 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Destruido un centro en el que instructores extranjeros realizaron entrenamiento práctico para el personal militar ucraniano al uso de los obuses M777 de 155 milímetros suministrados por Estados Unidos, anuncia Defensa rusa.*
> 
> 04/06/2022



¿Dónde?

Qué, quién, cómo, cuando y dónde.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

EDITORIAL ABC: HAY QUE DAR MÁS DINERO A LOS URCRONAZIS.









Editorial ABC: Raquítica ayuda a Ucrania


De los 37 principales países que están colaborando con Ucrania con material militar, España es el sexto por la cola



www.abc.es


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ese reparto territorial está pensado desde el Bien para con esas naciones/virreinatos.
> 
> Pensado desde la coherencia y la eficacia administrativa.
> 
> ...



España se autodestruyó sola, no hizo falta que la empujara nadie. En el auge de su imperio, aposto por un neofeudalismo cañí, con toques de limpieza étnica y limpieza de sangre, vigilado por la inki, que provocó que rápidamente perdiera la hegemonía ante las potencias emergentes del norte de europa, mucho más orientadas al mercantilismo y el comercio, mucho más pragmáticas. Simplemente nuestro modelo no era competitivo, no hubo conspiraciones más allá del natural enfrentamiento de paises de toda la vida.

Una vez perdida la hegemonía, para finales del XVI, nunca volvió esta península a levantar cabeza, se ha incorporado mal y desajustadamente al sistema-mundo y retiene aún hoy todos los vicios y malfuncionamientos de un sistema que ya no existe desde hace más de 100 años.

Los yankis deberían estudiarnos. A ellos les va a pasar exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Ya lo dijeron, los ejércitos de la UE estaban preparados para mantener una guerra de dos semanas. Desde luego la situación no puede ser más patética. Posiblemente le único ejército de "Europa" (excepto Rusia y Ucrania) que merece tal nombre puede que sea el turco. Todo lo demás es basura que con una buena defensa tierra-aire contra los juguetitos de los aviones y en un enfretamiento cuerpo-a-cuerpo serían fácilmente invadidos por países como Marruecos o Argelia.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Dónde?
> 
> Qué, quién, cómo, cuando y dónde.



ULTIMA HORA.






Destruido un centro en el que instructores extranjeros realizaron entrenamiento práctico para el personal militar ucraniano al uso de los obuses M777 de 155 milímetros suministrados por Estados Unidos, anuncia Defensa rusa. - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Viene desde la guerra civil de Angola ese tipo de relación entre africanos y rusos. También viajan los angoleños hasta Cuba que es otro país que intervino en aquella guerra.
Los entrenan y luego retornan a su país…


----------



## vettonio (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Batallas, deja el vodka...


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

más y más gatos


----------



## Honkler (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Parecen militares angoleños, oficiales que han estudiado allí, supongo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Viene desde la guerra civil de Angola ese tipo de relación entre africanos y rusos. También viajan los angoleños hasta Cuba que es otro país que intervino en aquella guerra.
> Los entrenan y luego retornan a su país…



pero por qué desfilan así? por que son negros?


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

"Las cinco etapas del duelo:
- Negación
- Enfado
- Negociación
- Depresión
- Pagar en rublos"

Grief days with changes in Narrative… or why Trolls are Doomed | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Se ha comentado ya mil veces: La aviación rusa no tiene nada que hacer contra la de la OTAN, estos segundos son más y llevan innumerables horas de entrenamiento de combates aéreos entre escuadrillas. Los rusos podrías ser buenos uno-a-uno, pero en caso de un combate aéreo multiple la OTAN arrasaría.


----------



## vettonio (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Cadetes angoleños, desfilando a su ritmo en la ciudad rusa de Omsk, en Rusia central-Siberia.

De paso, se quitan el frío.

Mis dieses, Batallas, mis dieses.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> más y más gatos



Iba a darte un thanks pero al ver a esta bruha y hija de puta (la ultima foto la de la reina Isabel II) he levantado el ratón, sorry no puedo ver a esta puta sionazi


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero hay una diferencia sustancial, en Washington el presidente puede ser puenteado por todo el aparato político y ser literalmente ignorado, en la antigua URSS había un "politburó" detrás que ponía y quitaba presidentes según vieran si era apto o no apto. *Lo de la Rusia actual es una dictadura donde un "superpresidente" tiene poderes absolutos*. En caso de que muera o esté incapacitado se espera una lucha intestina de poder de los lameculos que tenía por debajo y nadie garantiza de que alguien "apto" o "de consenso" se haga con el poder, bien podría ser el más radical.



Patrushev. El elegido por el deep state ruso es Patrushev. Ex-jefe del FSB y actual secretario del Comité de Seguridad Rusa. Putin, un angelito a su lado. En realidad lleva 20 años mandando, los mismos que Putin.


----------



## ferrys (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero hay una diferencia sustancial, en Washington el presidente puede ser puenteado por todo el aparato político y ser literalmente ignorado, en la antigua URSS había un "politburó" detrás que ponía y quitaba presidentes según vieran si era apto o no apto. Lo de la Rusia actual es una dictadura donde un "superpresidente" tiene poderes absolutos. En caso de que muera o esté incapacitado se espera una lucha intestina de poder de los lameculos que tenía por debajo y nadie garantiza de que alguien "apto" o "de consenso" se haga con el poder, bien podría ser el más radical.



Vayasé a tomar por culo con sus democracias. Hay que ser muy ruin para decir lo que usted dice. Rusia es exactamente la misma mierda que tenemos nosotros. La gran diferencia es que ellos no lo esconden como hacen los soplapollas con usted que encima da lecciones morales.


----------



## ferrys (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se ha comentado ya mil veces: La aviación rusa no tiene nada que hacer contra la de la OTAN, estos segundos son más y llevan innumerables horas de entrenamiento de combates aéreos entre escuadrillas. Los rusos podrías ser buenos uno-a-uno, pero en caso de un combate aéreo multiple la OTAN arrasaría.



Usted debe de ser un gilipollas integral por que se supera mensaje a mensaje.
No tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice. A ver soplapollas globalista, la aviación no está pensada para enfrentarse entre ella. La aviación de la OTAN debería de lidiar con las defensas aéreas rusas, que da la casualidad que están a años luz de la mierda que tiene la OTAN. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente puede entender que en un ataque masivo de la OTAN, no quieres tener a tus aviones volando también masivamente. La razón es obvia, seguro que usted no lo ve.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se ha comentado ya mil veces: La aviación rusa no tiene nada que hacer contra la de la OTAN, estos segundos son más y llevan innumerables horas de entrenamiento de combates aéreos entre escuadrillas. Los rusos podrías ser buenos uno-a-uno, pero en caso de un combate aéreo multiple la OTAN arrasaría.



Ya te dije ayer que los rusos no tendrían tiempo ni de despegar. Los X-men, Hulk y el Capitán América destruirían los aviones rusos en tierra con sus superpoderes ....  

En serio ..... en un hipotético ataque aéreo masivo de la Otan contra Rusia, el 90 % de los aviones otánicos ni llegarían a entrar en el espacio aéreo ruso. Serían fulminados mucho antes. Y sus bases en tierra y sus portaviones. Y eso sin despegar un puto avión ruso. Despegarían para acabar con lo que quedara. 

Algo parecido les pasaría a rusos y chinos si intentaran lo mismo contra USA, eh? A ti, que eres mayorcito, ya se te debería ocurrir que si nadie lo intenta es por algo y no por falta de ganas precisamente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cadetes angoleños, desfilando a su ritmo en la ciudad rusa de Omsk, en Rusia central-Siberia.
> 
> De paso, se quitan el frío.
> 
> Mis dieses, Batallas, mis dieses.



eso es desfilar a su ritmo?

No se puede permitir a negros haciendo el mono oficialmente por las calles de Rusia. Sin querer polemizar pero serían más útiles en un campo de reeducación en Siberia, trabajando de sol a sol, a ver si con la nieve se vuelven blancos.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

FARLOPENSKI desquiciado contra sus generales.

*“En Ucrania, hasta donde yo sé, ha comenzado una seria confrontación y conflicto entre Zelensky y los militares”, dijo Lukashenko, citado por la agencia de noticias bielorrusa “Belta”, y señaló que “esto se debe al hecho de que el ejército ucraniano ya no puede luchar más”.

Minsk, 4 jun (SANA) *El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, reveló información sobre un conflicto entre el presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir Zelensky, y militares del ejército.


“En Ucrania, hasta donde yo sé, ha comenzado una seria confrontación y conflicto entre Zelensky y los militares”, dijo Lukashenko, citado por la agencia de noticias bielorrusa “Belta”, y señaló que “esto se debe al hecho de que el ejército ucraniano ya no puede luchar más”.


Lukashenko señaló que el ejército ucraniano ahora “comprende más que nadie la naturaleza del conflicto con Rusia”, y agregó que “los soldados ucranianos están muriendo en la guerra y ven de lo que son capaces y lo que pueden hacer… pero ya no podrán luchar más… Rusia ha cambiado de táctica”.










Un conflicto entre Zelensky y militares de su ejército, revela Lukashenko - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Es decir que Rusia se desdolarice es un win-win para occidente o como iba eso. Parece que Rusia sólo tiene mercado interno. A ver si entendemos que si Rusia sale de la influencia del dolar no es sólo Rusia la que sale. A no ser que sólo compren a si mismos y en rublos que creemos que ya lo hacen.



No sale del dolar, los precios se siguen denominando en dólares, simplemente piden que le paguen en rublos. Salirse del dolar y poner el precio en rublos es abrir la caja de los truenos y el caldo de cultivo perfecto para especuladores que pondrían el intercambio de divisas peor que el de las criptos. Los operadores de bolsa son bots en supercomputadores, cualquier inconsistencia o anomalía es inmediatamente explotada por esos bots que convertirían el mercado de cambio en una auténtica montaña rusa con vaivenes de doble dígito. La locura.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> FARLOPENSKI desquiciado contra sus generales.
> 
> *“En Ucrania, hasta donde yo sé, ha comenzado una seria confrontación y conflicto entre Zelensky y los militares”, dijo Lukashenko, citado por la agencia de noticias bielorrusa “Belta”, y señaló que “esto se debe al hecho de que el ejército ucraniano ya no puede luchar más”.
> 
> ...



a ver si es verdac y largan a este imbecil a tocar el piano con la polla, pero en la carcel, trabajo para hacer reir tendra de sobra....mejor, que le metan pena de muerte. Es un hijo de la gran puta


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

En Odessa un posible bañista prorruso?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero por qué desfilan así? por que son negros?



Lo hacen mucho en África…cosas de la cultura.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jun 2022)

La de chortinos que se van a meter al ejército en Europa. 

Abres la puerta y ya no la cierras.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Occidente no está preparado ni para empobrecerse en una guerra ni para ver morir a sus soldados. Por eso no entramos en guerra con Rusia a pesar de que... HAN INVADIDO UN PAÍS
> ¿Nadie te lo había dicho?
> Despierta pelele.
> Os pasais semanas hablando de noseque sistema global de defensa pero a la hora de la verdad NADA DE NADA y pagando la gasofa a 2€ el litro.
> He visto payasos haciendo menos el ridiculo que los líderes europeos y norteamericanos.



En caso de necesidad de supervivencia no dude que occidente se lanzaría en tromba contra cualquier enemigo.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Menuda chorrada. Ahora que te llegue una cantidad ingente de refugiados a paises con deudas galopantes y a los que tendrán que buscar trabajo y regalar viviendas (en Polonia no se como estará el tema en ese sentido, pero en Europa las ayudas económicas para los inmigrantes son insostenibles) cambia los "valores del proyecto Europeo" y puede reforzar esos paises. Claro, porque paises en los que la tasa de paro ya es alta, lo que se necesita es más mano de obra....que no podrá encontrar trabajo o que tendrás que "quitarselo" a los autóctonos. Me ha recordado a cuando llegaban de África o de sudamerica y se leia que venian a pagar las pensiones. La realidad es que la inmigración desmedida trae un gran aumento de la delincuencia y de la pobreza (más ayudas sociales, etc etc) Están tan encantados que hasta en Moldavia donde son menos, ya se los intentan colar a Pedro Sánchez en el primer viaje que ha ido. Y ya hay noticias de que los Polacos comienzan a estar cansados de la inmigración desmedida Ucraniana y de tener que darles ayudas, incluso los voluntarios en los centros de ayuda.
> 
> *100 días de guerra y 6 millones de refugiados: así cambia Ucrania la demografía de la UE*
> 
> ...



Al final ganan los valientes y audaces. Yo ya doy por descontado que Polonia supera a España en demografía, economía, militarmente y en peso político en la UE. Y veremos si en superficie.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (1)

Introducción

De los productores de fiascos como jabalina, Nlaw, _Bayraktar TB2, o Cuchilla de afeitar suicida, próximamente en sus pantallas M270, el apocalipsis

La enésima arma milagro de occidente para mantener a sus siervos ucranianos en el frente librando sus batallas_
Nuevamente mucho ruido y pocas nueces
Establezcamos el terreno de juego
1º la cantidad a mandar de dichos equipos puede ser limitada. El único que maneja en la OTAN cifras de más de 3 digitos es EEUU. con casi 225 M270 y 375 M142 HIMARS.
2º Es muy improbable, por ser generosos, que les faciliten misiles de largo alcance por múltiples razones

3º EEUU ha producido menos 50000 cohetes guiados gmrls, de los que una parte ha sido vendida a otros países, y otra disparada tanto en ejercicios, pruebas y guerras (si, EEUU también invade países, pero solo si no se pueden defender). ¿Cuántos quedan en stock? ¿Cuántos esta dispuesto a ceder?
4º ¿cuántos de esos cohetes llegaran al frente antes de ser destruidos?. Además, existen numerosas contramedidas para reducir su eficacia en combate.

5º Sin sus cohetes guiado,s no deja de ser un MLRS mas. Potente, si, pero comparable a los sistemas de uragan de 220 rusos, y menos potente que los smerch y derivados. El alcance del cohete base es de 32 km, y los mejorados, de carga reducida de 45 km. Ello los pone al alcance de muchos sistemas de artillería.

6º se puede estimar que la capacidad destructiva de un lanzador m270 sin cohetes guiados equivale a la de 4 lanzadores de 122 rusos BM21, y la el HIMARS a 2. Los rusos tienen 3000 lanzadores y literalmente millones de cohetes. Es decir para compensar solamente el poder de fuego de los 122 rusos deberían mandar cientos de miles de cohetes no guiados., y todos sus lanzadores Y aun quedan miles de piezas de artillería y los 900 uragan de 220 y más de 100 smerch de 300mm, los cuales por cierto también disponen de cohetes guiados.









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

China no es un país . Es un enorme conglomerado de diferentes países que se libraron del picadillo después de perder la guerra del opio a cambio de que pagasen ingentes cantidades de plata que les arruinaron por más de 100 años. 

Es muy interesante la historia de como la intervención de un europeo que llevaba años trabajando para el gobierno chino pudo impedir la destrucción del imperio chino a cambio del saqueo. 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es





La destrucción del mayor imperio de la humanidad : ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBEROAMÉRICA . Fue posible gracias a sicarios traidores y criminales que han disfrazado de libertadores ( Bolívar- San Martín ) ya que ellos controlan el relato de todo lo que pasa y ha pasado en el mundo. 
Igualmente sobornaron a los políticos españoles para que aceptasen la rendición . 
Los ingleses/norteamericanos han sido los grandes enemigos de los españoles. 
La enorme influencia que siguen teniendo en el gobierno de España se manifestó ayer al hacer un especial de media hora del homenaje a la reina de Inglaterra ( que es parienta del rey Felipe ) 



*Tía Lilibeth': el tierno mensaje de los reyes de España a la reina Isabel II*










'Tía Lilibeth': el tierno mensaje de los reyes de España a la reina Isabel II


Los reyes de España han enviado un telegrama a la reina de Inglaterra tras la muerte del Duque de Edimburgo.




woman.elperiodico.com













Invasiones Inglesas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










El imperio otomano no pudo impedir su destrucción . Si no hubiese sido así Turquía ( que justo ha cambiado de nombre ayer ) probablemente sería la primera potencia mundial al ser el imperio del petróleo y del canal de Suez. 
Toda la trama de la creación del estado de Israel fue precisamente para controlar la zona más estratégica del planeta. 









Turquía deja de llamarse 'Turkey' a nivel internacional: este es su nuevo nombre y la inesperada razón del cambio


A partir de ahora, Turquía será conocida a nivel internacional como Türkiye | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





la llamada segunda guerra mundial fue la destrucción de LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA liderados por Alemania ...

Y LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE ASIA liderados por Japón.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Los rusos deben tener numerosos activos infiltrados en el oeste de 404, tanto en forma de grupos de tarea como de agentes individuales, por eso tienen que saber como, cuando y por donde llegan las "armas milagrosas" bastardas, solo tienen que pasar las coordenadas y fijarlas, del resto se encargarán los misiles de crucero.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (2)
Posible empleo táctico

Dada la situación actual, y la capacidad de contrabatería rusa, lo más lógico sería usarlos de forma individual, para reducir el riesgo de destrucción de una batería entera a cada lanzamiento

Seguramente estarían las piezas ocultas y dispersas.

Un equipo de reconocimiento buscaría el área de tiro y las rutas de entrada y salida de posición

Todos los cálculos de tiro estarían hechos antes de entrar posición

El vehículo entraría rápidamente en posición, dispararía y saldría de posición hacia una posición intermedia que no delate la zona de agrupación de la batería

Y luego volvería a la zona de concentración de la unidad para recargar y esperar la siguiente misión de fuego

Todo ello evidentemente en silencio radio total.

En el caso de usar cohetes guiados posiblemente lanzaría un solo cohete a cada objetivo programado. Si los objetivos esta próximos entre si, los podria lanzar en la misma salva









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es que la población no "montó" el golpe de estado. La población salió a protestar pacíficamente. El golpe de estado lo protagoniza una pequeñísima fracción de la población, ultranacionalista, radicalizada, rusófoba y violenta y algunos elementos dentro del estado ucraniano (seguramente gente del SBU). El ucraniano común que salió a protestar en el Maidan (o que simpatizaba con el movimiento) ha tragado tanta propaganda (antes, durante y después) que ni es consciente de que se produjo un golpe de estado y cree que Rusia les invadió después, lo cual originó la "operación antiterrorista" que, por supuesto, apoyó. *Golpe de estado orquestado por EEUU *(siempre se te "olvida" mencionar lo más importante) y apoyado por la UE
> 
> Escucha a los verdaderos protagonistas
> 
> ...





Para enmarcar. Lo cito que así me lo guardo.

Si lo llego a usar será para intentar mostrar a alguien la cara de la moneda que no ve, pero la realidad es que hasta ahora en los dos o tres casos que lo he intentado con personas de mucha confianza, es tal el nivel de lavado de cerebro que no quieren ni escuchar. Es como si les hubieran lobotomizado y fueran incapaces de razonar. Si estás con ellos hablando de ello a las 12 del mediodía, y les metes en mitad de la argumentación que es de día, lo negarán si la versión oficial ha dicho que es de noche, aunque tengan el sol delante de su nariz.

Y eso que me limito a trasladar que se sitúen únicamente en que aquí no hay buenos y malos sino solo intereses, y no específicamente de Ucrania y Rusia, sino de muchos otros actores, sean países, organizaciones, personas, a costa de mucha gente sufriendo o afectada desde hace bastante tiempo y ahora mismo, o que quedará afectada en el futuro, incluido nosotros. Gente a las que no se les ha preguntado ni se les va a preguntar. Pues ni por esas. Lo único que me consuela es que el día que se carguen/la palme/se retire Putin, comprobarán que no era Putin el que estaba estropeando su mundo, que su mundo se está estropeando por otros actores y otras causas. Pero dará igual porque saldrá la apisonadora lobotomizadora y les venderá una nueva cabeza de turco que se alinee con sus intereses..


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (3)

Efectos (1)

Con cohetes no guiados, lo más probable es que se usen los M26 A1 o A2, de 45 km, dado que los básicos, seguramente ya habrán sido dados de baja hace muchos años

El EPC tipo será del 1% casi 500m eso significa que la mitad de los cohetes de la salva caerán dentro de ese margen de error

Un lanzador M270 con 12 cohetes, con 518 bombetas, lograría meter en ese margen 6 cohetes y 3108 bb, de las que generosamente funcionarían el 86% (unas 2672), es decir, una dispersión de 1 cada 280 m2, sobre una superficie de 750000m2. Son municiones duales muy ligeras. Pueden penetrar apenas 100mm de acero y provocar menos de la mitad de metralla que una granada de 40mm. Su radio de acción eficaz al 50% no supera los 4 m

Ello pudiera ser suficiente para causar un 10% de bajas en personal al descubierto o desprevenido (Poco probable),

Con preaviso, tan solo buscando la menor cubierta o cuerpo a tierra, esa tasa bajaría incluso por debajo del 2%

Si el personal está a cubierto, aunque sea la mas mínima techumbre, apenas tendrá efecto alguno

Entre blindados, asumiendo una superficie expuesta de unos 18 m2 supondría el 7% de vehículos alcanzados. De ellos la mitad seguramente pudieran quedar inmovilizados al ser alcanzados el motor 0,7% o las cadenas 3%, la mayor parte averías leves. Otras alcanzarán otras partes del carro sin daños graves o dañando algún sistema o arma. Tan solo en un 1% es posible que sean alcanzados en la municion, suponiendo que esté cargada, o alcance a un tripulante, suponiendo que estén dentro del vehículo

Sobre artillería, a no ser que caiga encima de la pieza o muy cerca apenas producirá daños. Si el personal esta prevenido y ha tenido la precaución de aplicar algún tipo de cubierta de protección en las proximidades no sufrirá bajas. En la munición, si esta adecuadamente protegida y dispersa apenas sufrirá y provocará daños.

En el caso del HIMARS, los efectos de una salva nómada, serian la mitad

Si se usa toda la batería, multiplicar por 6 o por 3

Como puede verse no es algo que pueda cambiar la guerra, ni crear pavor psicológico si las tropas tan solo tienen la precaución de cavar un poco, y poner unas tablas y algo de tierra por encima, si las unidades de alerta temprana funcionan adecuadamente.

Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad


----------



## vettonio (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> eso es desfilar a su ritmo?
> 
> No se puede permitir a negros haciendo el mono oficialmente por las calles de Rusia. Sin querer polemizar pero serían más útiles en un campo de reeducación en Siberia, trabajando de sol a sol, a ver si con la nieve se vuelven blancos.



Pero omvre de diox!

Recapacite, reflexione.

Busque por ahí, el concierto de Paul Simon con los Ladysmith Black Mambazo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

El nuevo complejo de guerra electrónica "Palantin" durante una operación especial suprime objetos electrónicos de militantes ucranianos El complejo de guerra electrónica (EW) de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa "Palantin" bloquea el control de no utilizados


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Todo formaba parte del plan del gran estratega.


----------



## Charidemo (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> eso es desfilar a su ritmo?
> 
> No se puede permitir a negros haciendo el mono oficialmente por las calles de Rusia. Sin querer polemizar pero serían más útiles en un campo de reeducación en Siberia, trabajando de sol a sol, a ver si con la nieve se vuelven blancos.



Algo folkclorico, como los legionarios en España. Ni más ni menos. Para dar espectáculo en el desfile. Como los legionarios en España cuando hacen malabarismos con el fusil en Semana Santa. Todos o casi todos tienen algo así. El zapateado en algunos militares mexicanos, las plumas en los italianos... .
Si los invitas al desfile va implícito en la invitación al desfile. PorqUE dígame usted ¿Qué problema va a tener un ruso en ver a unos africanos invitados haciendo baile africanos en un desfile? Es como si invitan a la legión a desfilar a Washintong y se llevan la cabrá. Y para el espectador no te creas que la diferencia sería mucha entre estos respecto al espectador en Rusia.
En este caso más colorido que los legionarios si que son, indudablemente y a la vista está.
Ellos en Angola hacen esta performance. Y de puta madre, si los invitas pues que así sea. Yo creo en cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos que para algo Dios tambien ha hecho a los negros. De ahí a lo de creerse mejor que los negros ... .
Por cierto, ya tiene sus años el vídeo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Cuando el dueño del puticlub te ve sumisa:


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (4)

Efectos (2)

Con cohetes guiados y submuniciones, se puede ajustar la altura para lograr dispersión deseada

Con 435 submuniciones de media que funcionen como se espera, pueden crear un área de destrucción significativo sobre el material de unos 50 m de radio, lo cual no está nada mal, pero implica buscar casi objetivos puntuales

Para destruir una batería adecuadamente desplegada implicaría seleccionar el punto de impacto de un cohete sobre cada pieza y esperar que todo funcione adecuadamente.

Web oficial del libro miedo a la libertad


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de necesidad de supervivencia no dude que occidente se lanzaría en tromba contra cualquier enemigo.



En caso de supervivencia OS LANZARÍAN en tromba a triplevacunaros com ARNm y a lo que les diera la gana.
Además yo votaría a Putin antes que a Pedro Sanchez. Y no soy el único. 
Occidente no es lo que quieran las ovejas, sino lo que quiera el pastor. Ya lo vimos con las vacunas. Lo que es mas gracioso es que el ganado lanar ovejuno venga a este foro a dar lecciones de voluntad y de libertad individual


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (5)



Contramedidas (1)

Generales

Medidas pasivas

Muchas de ellas son comunes a otras armas y debieran haber sido tomadas ya

Como hemos visto, ante cohetes no guiados, la primera es la ocultación, y una simple cubierta ligera bien prevista, junto con un eficaz sistema de detección y aviso a las unidades atacadas.

Decepción. Simular posiciones operativas para atraer el ataque enemigo, con piezas y vehículos inutilizados, maquetas, redes miméticas “indiscretas”…. Trincheras, cajas de material vacías….

Dispersar la munición y disponerla en pozos para reducir el riesgo de impacto y el daño

No guardar la munición (o al menos no toda) en los vehículos a retaguardia mientras no se alisten para combate próximo

Medidas activas

La primera es destruirlos durante el transporte y deposito en 3º o 4º escalón, antes de llegar a la zona de combate

Búsqueda y destrucción de las baterías enemigas en sus posiciones de espera

Fuego de contrabatería, aunque se hacen bien las cosas es poco eficaz

Dado que su disparo es muy delatador, enviar inmediatamente un dron y seguir al lanzador hasta su posición intermedia. Luego hay dos opciones mantener la vigilancia y esperar que se mueva a zona de concentración, o destruir directamente. La primera requiere mucha paciencia y uso de un recurso escaso. Es una decisión de coste de oportunidad.









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

foto de los Caesar franceses en Ucrania.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues NO. Todo lo contrario Rusia no toco ninguna infraestructura. De hecho los primeros dias ni las militares, salvo la aviación y la defensa aerea. Y si puso botas en el terreno, en cantidad suficiente para respaldar un golpe contra el gobierno titeres que evidentemente no se produjo, o para presionar llegar a un acuerdo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Rusia hubiera tenido alguna vez alguna posibilidad de conquistar Europa no dude que lo hubieran hecho en varios momentos de los últimos 80 años. Jamás la tuvieron. Deje de emborracharse con propaganda rusa, en Ucrania vemos las serias limitaciones de un ejército paco que se debate entre un escaso número de juguetitos tecnológicos y mentalidades de las IIGM.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Jun 2022)

Análisis del impacto del M270 y HIMARS en Ucrania (6)

Contramedidas (2)

Contra GMLRS

Además de lo anterior hay otras medidas más radicales dado su mayor riesgo

Solft kill Uso de equipos de guerra electronica

Bloquear la señal GPS en el área. Ello reduce su eficacia de forma más que notable, al tener que confiar tan solo en el INS, que le dará una precisión sobre el 0,2% del alcance (150m a 70 km). Es una contramedida que depende del grado de resistencia a la interferencia el receptor, pero creo que sería eficaz contra estos cohetes.

Bloquear el radioaltimetro impidiendo la eficaz acción de la espoleta para la dispersión de la carga o detonación aérea

Hard kill Destruir los cohetes en vuelo

Rusia dispone de 3 familias de sistemas antiaéreos perfectamente capaces de hacerlo.

TOR unos 200 operativos

BUK unos 500 operativos

S300/400 hasta 800 operativos o en reserva. Estos además podrían derribar los famosos misiles ATACMs (también los BUK)

De ellos lógicamente el más adecuado sería el TOR por el menor coste de sus misiles, aunque el radio eficaz que protegería seria menor, unos 5 km a la redonda. Eso hace que no sean suficientes, además de poder quedarse sin munición en caso de saturación . Lo normas es que protejan los puntos mas sensibles y por tanto más rentables

El BUK es mucho más caro, pero asegura al menos 15km de radio de protección.

El S300/400 parece que es como matar moscas a cañonazos, aunque los PMU2 y s 400 disponen de misiles ligeros (hasta 16 por lanzador), aunque no está claro cuántos hay en existencias). Podrían usarse como arma secundaria en caso de saturación de los anteriores

Supongamos que a los Gusanos les quedan 35000 GMRLS en sus almacenes, y estuviera dispuesto a darles el 20% (7000, mas de 700 millones de dolores)

Si la mitad fueran destruidos en la fase de entrega, quedarían 3500 para poder usar en el frente.

De ellos una parte serán destruidos cuando se localicen las áreas de espera.

Supongamos que les queden 2500 cohetes operativos y son capaces de lanzarlos antes de quedarse sin lanzadores

Supongamos que las medidas solf kill no son suficiente, no son eficaces, o no hay equipos para cubrir los 1000 km de frente

Como máximo, usando 2500 misiles se reduciría en mas del 80% los cohetes que llegaran a su objetivo.

Eso suponiendo que no funcionan las medidas electrónicas, que los objetivos se mantuvieran en el sitio, y que no fueran emplazamientos falsos.

No parece que todo ello sea capaz de cambiar el curso de la guerra









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

"Vacunar, vacunar y vacunar"


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Aquí unos hablan de recuperar todo el territorio y otros que lo de Bucha eran actores.
En líneas generales, salvo los que ensucian el hilo, la información que va trascendiendo es la que es, independientemente de opiniones personales o deseos y alguna fake news que se cuela.

Yo lo que veo es que un ejército que parecía la reostia, ha hecho el ridículo, se ha caído un mito, podrán quedarse o no en los territorios ocupados, pero han perdido y van a perder mucho mas de lo que quiera que sea que buscaran con esta invasión. 

La próxima vez que quieran invadir un país se lo pensarán mejor. No se vosotros pero yo pensaba que Rusia podría plantar cara a los ejércitos modernos, ahora tengo claro que, solo con que entrase Polonia, salen todos por patas de Ucrania.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En caso de necesidad de supervivencia no dude que occidente se lanzaría en tromba contra cualquier enemigo.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Venga ... no me jodas ..... iban a poder despegar los aviones rusos? Yo creia que la OTAN los destruiría en tierra por telepatía sin darles tiempo a despegar ......



La OTAN tiene ma´s aviones y se supone que con mejor entrenamiento. ¿Por qué Rusia no emplea masivamente la aviación en Ucrania y evitar que se esté desangrando su ejército en combates cuerpo a cuerpo?. La única explicación es que sencillamente no pueden. O los aviones sufren demasiado riesgo y podrían diezmarlos o no tiene los suficientes para hacerlo.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España se autodestruyó sola, no hizo falta que la empujara nadie. En el auge de su imperio, aposto por un neofeudalismo cañí, con toques de limpieza étnica y limpieza de sangre, vigilado por la inki, que provocó que rápidamente perdiera la hegemonía ante las potencias emergentes del norte de europa, mucho más orientadas al mercantilismo y el comercio, mucho más pragmáticas. Simplemente nuestro modelo no era competitivo, no hubo conspiraciones más allá del natural enfrentamiento de paises de toda la vida.
> 
> Una vez perdida la hegemonía, para finales del XVI, nunca volvió esta península a levantar cabeza, se ha incorporado mal y desajustadamente al sistema-mundo y retiene aún hoy todos los vicios y malfuncionamientos de un sistema que ya no existe desde hace más de 100 años.
> 
> Los yankis deberían estudiarnos. A ellos les va a pasar exactamente lo mismo.



Otra víctima de la propaganda enemiga.






Segunda invasión inglesa al Río de la Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Dinamarca, Países Bajos, Reino Unido... toda esta gentuza trató e algún momento de invadir Rio de Plata. A eso habría que sumar los ataques e intentos de invasión durante siglos a todo el resto del territorio imperial.

De esos ataques surge, por ejemplo, la idea de la importancia de separar Uruguay de Argentina. Así en caso de un conflicto Uruguay tendría el papel de Bélgica en la 2WW. Sería fácilmente ocupado por UK (militarmente o vía coacción comercial o soborno) y desde allí podrían cortar el tráfico del Rio y Bombardear Buenos Aires.

Pero tu... suelta leyenda negra fomentada por el enemigo y quédate tranquilo. Españoles retrasados gñeeeee... Norteños seres de luz avanzados gñeeeeee...

Patético.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay lago fundamentalmente incorrecto en lo que remarco.
> 
> El comercio en si nunca es un peligro, porque cuando los europeos importamos productos de China, los intercambiamos con nuestras exportaciones, mientras que cada ciudadano europeo que compra un producto chino, es beneficiado con el destino y el uso que hace de él.
> 
> ...



Las razones siempre son económicas. Otra cosa es que no te las cuenten o te tengan engañado.


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin cuenta la verdad del trigo



Ya, pero al ciudadano occidental le cuentan que ese grano ucraniano resulta vital para no pasar hambre en el mundo y que el que impide su salida es Rusia (Putin). Llevan días con este discurso en modo apisonadora, hoy mismo lo tienes por supuesto en la prensa.

Nadie va a ver este vídeo de Putin, aunque sea para valorarlo.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


>



con él y gaviotón encabezando la carga


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Grande Armée: 600.000 + 1.000.000 de reserva. FRACASÓ
> Operación Barbarroja: 3.800.000. FRACASÓ
> 
> Operativo "Teuro" (No me puedo resistir a denominarla _Teuromaquia_): 5.000.000 de efectivos.
> ...



La Rusia de hoy no es la URSS de Barbarroja. Una sucesión de victorias pírricas que van destruyendo poco a poco a Rusia. Cada vez son menos, y si, hay una nación con capacidad para invadir a Rusia y que sin duda es el principal motivo de las poluciones nocturnas de los líderes de su politburó.

PD: Teuro es un nick elegido en el contexto de la crisis inmobiliaria del 2006, es la combinacion de "Teuer + Euro".


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Se sabe algo de los generales destituidos por Putin en estos ultimos días?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN tiene ma´s aviones y se supone que con mejor entrenamiento. ¿Por qué Rusia no emplea masivamente la aviación en Ucrania y evitar que se esté desangrando su ejército en combates cuerpo a cuerpo?. La única explicación es que sencillamente no pueden. O los aviones sufren demasiado riesgo y podrían diezmarlos o no tiene los suficientes para hacerlo.



¿Porque la OTAN tiene desplegado todo un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, entre ellos, el Ejercito de Franco.?


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La OTAN tiene ma´s aviones y se supone que con mejor entrenamiento. ¿Por qué Rusia no emplea masivamente la aviación en Ucrania y evitar que se esté desangrando su ejército en combates cuerpo a cuerpo?. La única explicación es que sencillamente no pueden. O los aviones sufren demasiado riesgo y podrían diezmarlos o no tiene los suficientes para hacerlo.



Qué no emplean? Hace una semana o dos dijo Zelensky que habían sufrido más de 3.000 bombardeos de aviación y 2500 misiles. Lo dijo él, no yo. Yo no tengo ni puta idea de cuanto usan la aviación. 

Si te digo que si la OTAN intentara un atque masivo contra Rusia, el 90 % de los aviones no llegarían a la frontera y eso sin despegar un solo avión ruso. Despegarían para enfrentarse al 10 % restante si no se daban la vuelta antes.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque la OTAN tiene desplegado todo un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, *entre ellos, el Ejercito de Franco.?*



jajaja Zhu no tienes remedio. Si fuera del ejército de Franco no estaríamos ahí, estaríamos usando el ejército con inteligencia y patriotismo repartiendo leña a los moros.


----------



## Julc (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



¿Grecia?


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia hubiera tenido alguna vez alguna posibilidad de conquistar Europa no dude que lo hubieran hecho en varios momentos de los últimos 80 años. Jamás la tuvieron. Deje de emborracharse con propaganda rusa, en Ucrania vemos las serias limitaciones de un ejército paco que se debate entre un escaso número de juguetitos tecnológicos y mentalidades de las IIGM.



Media Europa fue conquistada por los EEUU y la otra media por la URSS en 1945. Hasta la descomposición de la URSS, cada superpotencia se limitó a actuar directamente en su área de influencia (operación Gladio por parte de la OTAN, invasiones de Hungría y Checoslovaquia por parte del Pacto de Varsovia, apoyo a grupos subversivos y terroristas en ambos casos).

Sin embargo hay una diferencia histórica que hay que tener muy en cuenta: al disolverse la URSS, era el derecho de las repúblicas y así lo hicieron. En EEUU cuando algunos estados quisieron ejercer su derecho constitucional a la secesión, hubo una crudelísima guerra civil. 

Y no hubiéramos llegado a esta situación si la OTAN (léase EEUU) no hubiese continuado las acciones hostiles contra Rusia desde hace 30 años, con su política de cerco y acorralamiento hacia Rusia.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Otra víctima de la propaganda enemiga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso son las guerras normales, como españa atacaba en otros sitios, no son conspiraciones. Simplemente perdimos porque éramos menos eficientes. Como van a perder los yankis con los chinos por la misma razón. Y éramos menos eficientes porque elegimos el camino equivocado, la estrategia perdedora.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Yo la verdad es que me cuesta entender la visión del mundo de los follaputins. Tal como está la guerra no hay reconciliación posible entre el pueblo ucraniano y el ruso. Todas las salidas son malas y otras malísimas. Las menos malas para Rusia son horrorosas a todas luces. Soluciones "buenas" para Rusia:

Conquistar todo el pais. Pero tendrían una "insurgencia" antirusa en territorios ocupados apoyados por "occidente". Una situación similar al Ulster o Palestina. Convivir así durante décadas con las únicas soluciones de "dar autonomía" más adelanta y volver a empezar o sencillamente hacer lo que hacía Hitler (exterminar) o Stalin (deportar ó exterminar). En todo caso habrán millons de refugiados ucranianos en Europa y las relaciones no se restablecerán hasta que Rusia devuelva lo que no es suyo.
Conquistar parte del país, Armisticio al estiro Coreano que sería utilizado para que la pate no conquistada se militarizara. Guerra fría y punto caliente para futuros conflictos. Tampoco habrían relaciones entre la UE-OTAN y Rusia.
Negociar neutralidad de Ucrania a cambio de devolverle los territorios conquitados. No creo que Ucrania firmara otra cosa. En el supuesto más optimista Rusia se quedaria con Crimea (legal) y el Dombas. Seguirían las sanciones europeas, aunque en este supuesto serían más fáciles para Rusia romperlas en un futuro cercano o a medio plazo.
Precisamente la opción menos mala se parece bastante a una derrota rusa. Para ese objetivo no hacia falta meterse en este fregao.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

También se decía que los ucranianos iban a aguantar ¿Tres días? ¿Dos semanas? y mira…

Es el viejo aforismo sobre el inicio y final de las guerras.

No descarto ningún escenario final porque aún puede pasar de todo, pero tengo la impresión de que el tiempo no corre a favor de los rusos.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que Severodonestk no está resultando tan fácil como pensaban los rusos en un principio, y era lo esperable. Una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes no la conquistas en dos días, salvo rendición o huida. Los ukronazis allí tienen muchísima tropa (20.000 o más) y tienen detrás la ciudad de Lysichansk, que debe de ser un fortín de aprovisionamiento y apoyo artillero.

El que me preocupa es el frente de Izyum, como pierdan esa zona los rusos, puede retrasarse mucho el avance en el donbass.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se sabe algo de los generales destituidos por Putin en estos ultimos días?



Los sabremos la semana que viene, coincide con la presentación de Mbappe en el Bernabéu.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se lo digo en serio: deje usted de ver NetFlix y jugar a vídeo-juegos. USA y menos Europa, no pueden meterse en un escenario de guerra total y pretender invadir o arrasar Rusia. Perderían sus fuerzas en muy poco tiempo. El bloqueo electrónico ruso es casi totalmente infranqueable en las partes vitales de su territorio. ¿Guerra moderna dice? la verdad es que ni sé por qué me molesto en contestarle. Me duelen los ojos de leer semejante tontería. Si pudiesen hacer tal cosa, ya la habrían hecho. Solo pueden jugar a liarla en sus fronteras y de perfil, como ha quedado sobradamente constatado. Y ya pueden dar gracias de que a los rusos les sobra sentido común y no han lanzado aún el órdago nuclear.



No hay día que algún ruso ponga las nukes encima de la mesa. Que yo sepa no han sido nombradas por parte de EEUU, y eso que tienen "casi tantas" como Rusia. A ver, que el órdago nuclear es una carta de un solo juego, que en el momento que lancen una o las tiran todas o a los dos minutos tienes a más de 50 países enriqueciendo uranio. La opcíon nuclear no aguanta el análisis de nadie con dos decos de frente. 

Y deje de ver RT y Sputnik. El "glorioso ejército Ruso" es paco, paco. A las pruebas me remito.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso son las guerras normales, como españa atacaba en otros sitios, no son conspiraciones. Simplemente perdimos porque éramos menos eficientes. Como van a perder los yankis con los chinos por la misma razón. Y éramos menos eficientes porque elegimos el camino equivocado, la estrategia perdedora.



No es verdad.

Perdimos pk no se enfrentaron cara a cara con nosotros sino que usaron sus artes repugnantes del soborno, las conspiración, la mentira y la traición.

Hicieron lo mismo que hacen hoy en Ucrania. Sobornar a Españoles para que mataran a otros Españoles.

Eso eran los "libertadores" igual que Zelensky.

Traidores al servicio de la Reina de Inglaterra.

Hay que tener muy claro que el relato que estas contando es el relato que de forma interesada han difundido nuestros enemigos para destruir nuestro patriotismo y nuestro respeto por nuestros antepasados y su sacrificio. En Rusia se trató de hacer lo mismo en la época de Yeltsin. Lo puedes buscar, como los libros de texto se redactaban en Langley para desmoralizar a los jóvenes Rusos.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues parece que Severodonestk no está resultando tan fácil como pensaban los rusos en un principio, y era lo esperable. Una ciudad de 100.000 habitantes no la conquistas en dos días, salvo rendición o huida. Los ukronazis allí tienen muchísima tropa (20.000 o más) y tienen detrás la ciudad de Lysichansk, que debe de ser un fortín de aprovisionamiento y apoyo artillero.
> 
> El que me preocupa es el frente de Izyum, como pierdan esa zona los rusos, puede retrasarse mucho el avance en el donbass.



Severodonestk ya está conquistada. Simplemente han mandado un par de cientos de mercenarios al polígono industrial a ver si consiguen montar el mismo numerito que en Mariupol.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Caravieja debería cambiar de fuentes...


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los sabremos la semana que viene, coincide con la presentación de Mbappe en el Bernabéu.



Yo creo que pudiera ser que sean generales que no quieren seguir participando en el genocidio ucraniano y las violaciones de mujeres y niñas y una forma es hacerlo mal a drede por que no hay huevos de decir directamente que no quieres participar en la desnazificación.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jajaja Zhu no tienes remedio. Si fuera del ejército de Franco no estaríamos ahí, estaríamos usando el ejército con inteligencia y patriotismo repartiendo leña a los moros.



Siii, como la que repartieron en el Sahara en 1975, oh, Yisas, que solo reparten leña a obreros con escopetas de caza.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es verdad.
> 
> Perdimos pk no se enfrentaron cara a cara con nosotros sino que usaron sus artes repugnantes del soborno, las conspiración, la mentira y la traición.
> 
> ...



Perdimos porque nos gastábamos la pasta en construir conventos y alimentar curas y monjas y los ingleses y los holandeses se la gastaban en inventar máquinas y construir fabricas.

Si los conventos y los curas hubieran rentao más que las fábricas, habríamos ganao de calle por mucho que conspiraran los otros. Para que lo entiendas, la élite española se dedicaba al señoritismo y al rentismo (como sigue haciendo hoy) y los europeos del norte a hacer cosas.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los sabremos la semana que viene, coincide con la presentación de Mbappe en el Bernabéu.



 joderrrrr que sorpresa...el arriondas culé y putiniano.....


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos a ver estás describiendo la famosa "guerra asimétrica". Que justamente se basa en eso, en la absoluta asimetría de medios entre las partes. O dicho en cristiano. Una puta guerra colonial de toda la vida a la que los pedorros y pedantes yanquis ahora han renombrado para que parezca otra cosa porque claro el "imperialismo" es cosa de los caducos y anticuados europeos.
> 
> Dicho lo cual ¿Sería una guerra contra Rusia realmente una guerra "asimétrica" es decir colonial? Pues aunque haya un considerable desbalance de medios lo dudo. Simplemente porque a poco que la cosa se pusiese medio seria entramos en un nuevo escenario QUE NUNCA SE HA DADO ANTES. A saber ni Siria, ni Irak, ni Afganistán, ni Serbia, ni siquiera Irán, tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no va haber guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia que no sea nuclear. Porque Rusia no tiene capacidad de aguntarla y lo primero que haría es recurrir a su arsenal nuclear. A ver, a veces olvidais lo básico, la relación del PIB Rusia - OTAN supera el 1:20. Es que sencillamente no hay comparación posible, y los "supersónicos" y las "wunderwaffen" no decidirían absolutamente nada en un enfrentamiento no nuclear.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que pudiera ser que sean generales que no quieren seguir participando en el genocidio ucraniano y las violaciones de mujeres y niñas y una forma es hacerlo mal a drede por que no hay huevos de decir directamente que no quieres participar en la desnazificación.



Si crees a la prensa, peor para ti.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ucrania es tan "real" como Euscalerría. Posiblemente incluso menos.



No diga idioteces. Ucrania es una nación reconocida y aceptada por la comunidad internacional.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Dentro de poco en Banderastan solo va a querer vivir Teuro:


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> joderrrrr que sorpresa...el arriondas culé y putiniano.....



No has entendido mi mensaje, lo cual me da a entender mucho...


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No has entendido mi mensaje, lo cual me da a entender mucho...



Es que te explicas y entiendes como un libro abierto joio.....


----------



## PalPueblo (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque la OTAN tiene desplegado todo un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, entre ellos, el Ejercito de Franco.?



Zhu tío, deja ya el rollo de Franco. Al lado de los actuales otaneros era un soviético, aunque yo diría que era más parecido a la vertiente chiná... en los conflictos actuales estaría más cerca de un burbujista que de un otanero, me imagino que conocerá la opinión del Caudillo acerca de la Guerra de Vietnam, aquella buena carta que le remite a los U.S.A.

Y hasta la táctica rusa me recuerda un poco a la del bando nacional en la Guerra Civil, partido a partido, dando rodeos para ir aplastando con superioridad (algo que los rusos están haciendo sólo puntualmente, ellos no pueden permitirse el lujo de destruir las ciudades) e ir dejando el terreno preparado para el post-conflicto; también están abandonando frentes, Kiev me recuerda a Madrid, un día se sabrá que estará pasando en esa ciudad...

Además esto ha dejado de ser un izquierda contra derecha, más bien una guerra de todos contra cuatro que pensamos diferente.


----------



## PalPueblo (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque la OTAN tiene desplegado todo un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, entre ellos, el Ejercito de Franco.?



Zhu tío, deja ya el rollo de Franco. Al lado de los actuales otaneros era un soviético, aunque yo diría que era más parecido a la vertiente chiná... en los conflictos actuales estaría más cerca de un burbujista que de un otanero, me imagino que conocerá la opinión del Caudillo acerca de la Guerra de Vietnam, aquella buena carta que le remite a los U.S.A.

Y hasta la táctica rusa me recuerda un poco a la del bando nacional en la Guerra Civil, partido a partido, dando rodeos para ir aplastando con superioridad (algo que los rusos están haciendo sólo puntualmente, ellos no pueden permitirse el lujo de destruir las ciudades) e ir dejando el terreno preparado para el post-conflicto; también están abandonando frentes, Kiev me recuerda a Madrid, un día se sabrá que estará pasando en esa ciudad...

Además esto ha dejado de ser un izquierda contra derecha, más bien una guerra de todos contra cuatro que pensamos diferente.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hace falta imaginarse lo que hicieron unos que tenían dos .....



Tenían más, y tenga en cuenta que hasta en 1949 la URSS no tuvo ninguna. Es decir, EEUU durante cinco años pudo haber destruido a la Unión Soviética, y no lo hizo. Miedo me da pensar lo que hubiera ocurrido si la situación hubiera sido al revés.

Si al final este conflicto deriva en guerra nuclear entonces se demostraría que la no destrucción de la URSS en el 45-49 es la peor decision tomada por la humanidad.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Evidentemente no va haber guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia que no sea nuclear. Porque Rusia no tiene capacidad de aguntarla y lo primero que haría es recurrir a su arsenal nuclear. A ver, a veces olvidais lo básico, la relación del PIB Rusia - OTAN supera el 1:20. Es que sencillamente no hay comparación posible, y los "supersónicos" y las "wunderwaffen" no decidirían absolutamente nada en un enfrentamiento no nuclear.




Hoy le toca a Rusia ser una puta mierda. Mañana una amenaza para el mundo ....


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que te explicas y entiendes como un libro abierto joio.....



Por lo visto a ti hay que explicarte las cosas con dibujitos porque llegas hasta donde puedes. Se me olvidaba que a algunos eso del sarcasmo les queda muy grande.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hoy le toca a Rusia ser una puta mierda. Mañana una amenaza para el mundo ....



Lo de Ucrania es una guerra geopolitica, en la que los EEUU y Rusia ya sabían que esto iba a pasar y a los 2 les va bien la situación.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenían más, y tenga en cuenta que hasta en 1949 la URSS no tuvo ninguna.* Es decir, EEUU durante cinco años pudo haber destruido a la Unión* Soviética, y no lo hizo. Miedo me da pensar lo que hubiera ocurrido si la situación hubiera sido al revés.
> 
> Si al final este conflicto deriva en guerra nuclear entonces se demostraría que la no destrucción de la URSS en el 45-49 es la peor decision tomada por la humanidad.



No, no podían. Una cosa es tener las bombas y otra muy distinta poder llevarlas al sitio elegido. En 1948 USA no podía llevarlas.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Debe ser este no?
> 
> "Serhii Sternenko es un activista, abogado y youtuber ucraniano. Es el jefe de la organización no gubernamental Nebayduzhi y ex miembro de la junta y jefe de la rama regional de Odesa del Sector Derecho, un participante activo en la revolución ucraniana de 2014 y uno de los fundadores de People's Lustration."
> 
> Abogado tenia que ser el hijo de puta...



Y oenejeta. Todo en orden.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Zhu tío, deja ya el rollo de Franco. Al lado de los actuales otaneros era un soviético, aunque yo diría que era más parecido a la vertiente chiná... en los conflictos actuales estaría más cerca de un burbujista que de un otanero, me imagino que conocerá la opinión del Caudillo acerca de la Guerra de Vietnam, aquella buena carta que le remite a los U.S.A.
> 
> Y hasta la táctica rusa me recuerda un poco a la del bando nacional en la Guerra Civil, partido a partido, dando rodeos para ir aplastando con superioridad (algo que los rusos están haciendo sólo puntualmente, ellos no pueden permitirse el lujo de destruir las ciudades) e ir dejando el terreno preparado para el post-conflicto; también están abandonando frentes, Kiev me recuerda a Madrid, un día se sabrá que estará pasando en esa ciudad...
> 
> Además esto ha dejado de ser un izquierda contra derecha, más bien una guerra de todos contra cuatro que pensamos diferente.



A ver, tiene usted idealizada a Paca, el estado franquista acabó como entidad soberana cuando su admirado Caudillo vendió el estado a los yanquis a cambio de su supervivencia personal, cuando murió, los yanquis se cobraron la deuda en forma de protectorado, ¿porque cree que todos los gobiernos españoles desde 1975 hacen lo que les ordena el gran padre de Washington? porque España es desde 1953 Vietnam del Sur. Su forma de pensar se llama revitalización, idealización del pasado, un pasado que solo existe en su mente.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Valtonyc, Hassel, etc..etc... aprueban tu mensaje ....
> 
> 
> 
> Estamos, estamos .... o no viste al bribón hace una semana descojonándose de todo cristo como su tatarabuelo Fernando VII?



Se puede disentir, otra cosa es insultar. Es más, se puede "insultar" con látigo de seda, y eso no está prohibido. Si se pierde el respeto al final se da la imagen de república bananera o un país habitado por chimpancés.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por lo visto a ti hay que explicarte las cosas con dibujitos porque llegas hasta donde puedes. Se me olvidaba que a algunos eso del sarcasmo les queda muy grande.



Ya te dejo porque de momento te subes a la parra y eres caso perdido prenda...


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya te dejo porque de momento te subes a la parra y eres caso perdido prenda...



Vale, vuelve al Marítimo...


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No hay día que algún ruso ponga las nukes encima de la mesa. Que yo sepa no han sido nombradas por parte de EEUU...



No, EEUU se "limita" a poner bases en toda la frontera con Rusia, hacer maniobras militares masivas todos los años, meter destructores de escudo antimisiles en el Báltico y hacer que bombarderos nucleares pasen bordeando el espacio aéreo ruso. Lo de los aviones me recuerda a cuando los EEUU sobrevolaban impunemente la URSS en plena guerra fría con los U-2 y SR-71.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

PARÍS (Sputnik) — El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, comentó haberse pasado unas 100 horas charlando por teléfono con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, sobre la situación en Ucrania.

"Ya perdí cuenta de las conversaciones telefónicas que sostuve con Vladímir Putin desde diciembre pasado. Serán unas 100 horas", dijo Macron citado por el periódico Ouest France.
El mandatario comentó que nunca ocultó sus conferencias telefónicas con Putin y que mantuvo contacto con el líder ruso a petición del presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski.

"No se debe humillar a Rusia para que cuando cesen las hostilidades podamos encontrar la salida por vía diplomática", apuntó Macron.
En su opinión, el papel de Francia consiste en "ser una potencia mediadora".


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Perdimos porque nos gastábamos la pasta en construir conventos y alimentar curas y monjas y los ingleses y los holandeses se la gastaban en inventar máquinas y construir fabricas.
> 
> Si los conventos y los curas hubieran rentao más que las fábricas, habríamos ganao de calle por mucho que conspiraran los otros. Para que lo entiendas, la élite española se dedicaba al señoritismo y al rentismo (como sigue haciendo hoy) y los europeos del norte a hacer cosas.



Los curas tenían una función vital. Gracias a la Religión Católica se pudo controlar todo ese gigantesco territorio. Gracias a ese relato fue posible para un indígena del actual México o Perú sentirse parte de esa nueva organización social que se formó. 

Dicho esto... la capacidad productiva del Imperio era "Evidentemente" mucho mayor de la que presupones por que la magia no existe y si los Seres de Luz hubiesen sido "Tan Inmensamente Superiores" ni nuestros barcos hubiesen sido los amos del Atlántico durante de 200 años ni los territorios Imperiales hubiesen resistido hasta el bien entrado el siglo XIX a los ataques de los "Super Norteños".

Gran parte de la población Española... el 90% aprox. esta bajo el influjo de las patrañas Anglos. La izquierda es incapaz de trascender a su odio visceral a la iglesia para comprender que las mentiras anglos solo nos dañan a todos y que usar su propaganda contra la derecha les daña a ellos por igual. La derecha está tan estupidificada por la idolatría a las tesis económicas anglos que no es capaz de ver que muy por encima de la izquierda nuestro peor enemigo es UK-USA.

En Londres se frotan la manos y siguen enmierdando el planeta entero allá donde pueden.

Dejo aquí el OT pero creo que en parte no es tan OT pk al final la destrucción del Imperio Español es algo muy similar a la destrucción del Imperio Ruso tras la caída de la URSS. Me hace ilusión ver que Rusia aún es capaz de deshacer las maldades anglos. Me hace ilusión ver que en Rusia la Extrema Derecha y la Extrema Izquierda reman en una misma dirección a nivel de patriotismo. Lo primero es Rusia y enfrentar al enemigo. Luego si eso... ya hablaremos de política. Esa actitud debería ser la que se vaya imponiendo en todos los territorios de habla hispana si queremos algún día volver a ser prósperos y respetados.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Malevich (4 Jun 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Yo hace mucho tiempo me debato entre si los dirigentes europeos son una banda de retrasados mentales, o simplemente un conjunto de criminales sin escrúpulos. O ambas cosas a la vez.



Creo que es más simple.
Obedientes perros del amo.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia hubiera tenido alguna vez alguna posibilidad de conquistar Europa no dude que lo hubieran hecho en varios momentos de los últimos 80 años. Jamás la tuvieron. Deje de emborracharse con propaganda rusa, en Ucrania vemos las serias limitaciones de un ejército paco que se debate entre un escaso número de juguetitos tecnológicos y mentalidades de las IIGM.



No lees a lo que contestas.

Largas que la otan puede hacer una guerra relampago contra Rusia-Bielorrusia, PUES NO. No tienen capacidad alguna de hacerlo. El que se traga propaganda eres tu. 

Yo no he afirmado que Rusia pueda invadir europa, de todas formas ¿ para que ? Mira los más expansionistas del globo son los anglos. Los rusos no han pasado de aprendices, y los chinos no son expansionistas en modo alguno.

¿ escaso número de juguetitos tecnologicos ? Hombre tu me diras, tienen misiles para aburrir con capacidades nunca vistas. Y te repito, para "liberar" Kuwait de un pais de 25m los yanquis llamaron reservistas y montaron una coallición con 900.000 tios. Los rusos atacan un pais de 35m con 100.000 tios y 45.000 republicanos. Por tierra dan 100.000 vueltas a los anglos, es la realidad.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Según el Institute for the Study of War, Rusia está empezando a colapsar y estancarse.

*Institute for the Study of War: es poco probable que Rusia pueda "acelerar" su "operación militar especial", a pesar de sus afirmaciones.*

El grupo de expertos de EE. UU. dijo que, contrariamente a las afirmaciones del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sobre el aumento de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, es poco probable que Rusia tenga la mano de obra y el equipo para avanzar más allá de Lugansk.

Según los informes, los representantes rusos en el este de Ucrania “no han preparado suficientemente las unidades de primera línea con suministros médicos”, lo que ha provocado una baja moral y la negativa de algunas tropas a regresar a la línea del frente.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto sólo puede producirse una escalada devastadora. Hasta que uno de los dos bandos que derrotado completamente.
> 
> ¿ No?



Si fuéramos inteligentes no, sería como la guerra fría: Competición de los dos bloques a ver quién lo hace mejor. La guerra por la destrucción solo es para quien está desesperado y va perdiendo. En realidad la URSS no fue derrotada por el capitalismo, sino que fue el propio pueblo ruso el que decidió darle una patada en el culo al sistema ante la evidente constatación de que el nivel de vida occidental estaba muy por encima al soviético, y tengo la teoría de que la guerra tecnológica estaba absolutametne perdida, eran los años pre-explosión de la computación y en eso Rusia era una nulidad. El problema de todo esto ha sido que los rusos como Putin vieron esto como una derrota y humillación, cuando precisamente la sensación de "victoria" occidental ha sido por imposición del dominio del "relato". Paradójicamente son los propios rusos los que han asumido ese relato occidental como verdadero, y de ahí el resentimiento actual, sobre todo de los vejestorios añorantes del sistema soviético como la vieja esa de la bandera. Esta regresión está siendo asumida por la juventud rusa, esa que está más cerca de la sociedad occidental que de la asiática. ¿Acaso no es Moscú una capital europea como pueda serlo Berlín?. Pues ahora se va a parecer más a Pekin o Pyonyang que a Berlin. En serio, ¿Es eso lo que quieren los rusos?.

PD: La sensación de "derrota" podría verse por el desmembramiento del imperio soviético, en este caso eso ocurrió por la propia incapacidad de Rusia para retener o seducir a esos territorios. Si, fue un golpe muy duro, pero recordemos que a Gorvachov lo derrocó un golpe de estado y fue el desencadenante del desmembramiento de la URSS:


----------



## Malevich (4 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> La Úrsula es tonta. Tonta, tonta. Ya lo demostró antes como ministra. Lo de “criminal sin escrúpulos“ le queda grande



Ursula es comisionista. De fármacia por su marido, de las armas directamente por ella.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

¿Qué mierda significa esa calavera?, los símbolos que exhiben los otánicos y sus agentes són de lo más siniestro. Alardean de ser malignos, de ser el puto mal esta gentuza. A ver si los rusos van enviando al infierno al mayor número posible de esta BASURA.
Por cierto, aquí en el foro he visto a algunos con ese avatar, y són todos lo que són, CMs de la OTAN o del PZOE, que viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

En estos momentos la iglesia de madera más grande de Ucrania está ardiendo: el Skete de madera de Todos los Santos de Svyatogorsk Lavra del Patriarcado de Moscú, inaugurado en el siglo XVI, fue incendiado por militantes ucranianos.


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que me cuesta entender la visión del mundo de los follaputins. Tal como está la guerra no hay reconciliación posible entre el pueblo ucraniano y el ruso. Todas las salidas son malas y otras malísimas. Las menos malas para Rusia son horrorosas a todas luces. Soluciones "buenas" para Rusia:
> 
> Conquistar todo el pais. Pero tendrían una "insurgencia" antirusa en territorios ocupados apoyados por "occidente". Una situación similar al Ulster o Palestina. Convivir así durante décadas con las únicas soluciones de "dar autonomía" más adelanta y volver a empezar o sencillamente hacer lo que hacía Hitler (exterminar) o Stalin (deportar ó exterminar). En todo caso habrán millons de refugiados ucranianos en Europa y las relaciones no se restablecerán hasta que Rusia devuelva lo que no es suyo.
> Conquistar parte del país, Armisticio al estiro Coreano que sería utilizado para que la pate no conquistada se militarizara. Guerra fría y punto caliente para futuros conflictos. Tampoco habrían relaciones entre la UE-OTAN y Rusia.
> ...



Yo no sé qué salida es la mejor para Rusia (sí que tengo opinión sobre cuál es la mejor para mi país que es lo que me importa). Pero lo que tú no quieres entender porque tu razón está ciega, es que en el caso de Rusia el movimiento ha sido por reducción al absurdo, entre todas las opciones disponibles la peor de todas era haberse quedado quietos. Y tampoco quieres entender que los que les han forzado entendían que estaban en un Win-win (Win en mayúsculas si Rusia no responde, y win en minúsculas si responde). Lo que pasa es que el win igual se les atraganta en lo que se refiere a la parte económico-financiera (o igual es que sin más le quieren echar también la culpa a Putin de lo que se avecina, tú que eres veterano de Burbuja no dirás que también esto que viene es culpa de Putin, ¿no?.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Creo que es más simple.
> Obedientes perros del amo.



En la parodia de Bond de 1967, Casino Royale, aparece en su parte final una conspiración en la cual el personaje interpretado por Woody Allen ha sustituido a todos los dirigentes mundiales por copias controladas por él. En su momento no pasaba de ser una graciosa parodia del género pero al parecer tenia mas coña de la que parecia.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Rusia está ganando o no?


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Dejo aquí el OT pero creo que en parte no es tan OT pk al final la destrucción del Imperio Español es algo muy similar a la destrucción del Imperio Ruso tras la caída de la URSS. *Me hace ilusión ver que Rusia aún es capaz de deshacer las maldades anglos.* Me hace ilusión ver que en Rusia la Extrema Derecha y la Extrema Izquierda reman en una misma dirección a nivel de patriotismo. Lo primero es Rusia y enfrentar al enemigo. Luego si eso... ya hablaremos de política. Esa actitud debería ser la que se vaya imponiendo en todos los territorios de habla hispana si queremos algún día volver a ser prósperos y respetados.




Ahí también te equivocas. No fueron los anglos quienes nos arruinaron. Fueron los gabachos (Richelieu). Estúdiate la guerra de los 30 años. Eso fue el principio del fin.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La Ucrania con las fronteras actuales es una entelequia.
> 
> Lo ssovieticos cedieron a Ucrania extensisimos territorios que de ucranianos historicamente hablando no tienen NADA
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuero que la división de Europa por parte de Stalin ha sido el germen de conflictos actuales/futuros a pesar de que ese hijo de puta lleva enterrado más de medio siglo. ¿A cóño de qué movió fronteras y población ese descerebrado?. Peeeeroooo, las actuales fronteras Ucranianas están reconocidas por la comunidad internacional y fueron en su día aceptadas por Rusia. Es Rusia la que ha roto la estabilidad mundial follándose a la doctrina de la ONU y las relaciones internacionales. Oiga, mañana hagamos lomismo y mandemos la flota a Puerto Rico/Sáhara/Guam a recuperar lo que es "legítimamente" nuestro ¿no?.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Ya se ha hecho la bolsa? A no que son los ucranianos los que están a punto de cercar al ejército de Pancho Putin jojojojojo


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (4 Jun 2022)

Rusia hoy podría destruir Europa, pero no conquistarla. La conquista es cultural.
La previa conquista de Europa es lo que hicieron los EEUU con sus escuelas de negocio y universidades en las que han estudiado las élites europeas (por eso hablan inglés a pesar de que no hay ningún país de habla inglesa en la UE). Es esta conquista desde donde los TRAIDORES A EUROPA transmiten la voluntad del imperio norteamericano hacia este continente europeo. En Iberoamérica dejaron de hablar quechua y empezaron a hablar español exactamente por eso mismo, porque España conquistó sudamérica. Sino hoy hablarían mapuche.
@ATARAXIO lo ha explicado mil veces, si todavía sois tan estúpidos como para no entenderlo ES VUESTRO PROBLEMA de triplevacunao de mierda.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siii, como la que repartieron en el Sahara en *1975*, oh, Yisas, que solo reparten leña a obreros con escopetas de caza.



-Mira el año, cosas de régimen moribundo. 

-Los obreros con Franco pasaron de pasar hambre en pueblos a tener un futuro con una casita en grandes ciudades, vacaciones, y buena jubilación. Justo lo contrario que ahora, donde los hijos de esos obreros tendrán un futuro peor que ellos.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Los soldados del batallón de voluntarios "Carpathian Sich" mostraron imágenes de drone de los MBT y vehículos de combate de infantería rusos destruidos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema es que una vez admites que la fuerza manda, el de enfrente si no es idiota te toma la palabra. Las cosas existen porque la gente se las curra. Los de la REPUBLICA de Lugansk se lo han currado más, así que ahora existe.
> 
> En cuanto Ucrania, de momento sigue existiendo, pero la realidad puede hacer que deje de existir. Solo los Idiotas creen que su voluntad es la ley universal. El "enemigo" tambien participa, y a veces gana.



Vale, si gana el más fuerte mandemos a tomar por culo a la ONU y su puta doctrina como garante mundial del dominio de EEUU/Rusia/China y en menor medida de RU y Francia sobre el resto de naciones del mundo. Aquí el subnormal es el que no se arme hasta los dientes y no se cree su propio arsenal de miles de nukes e intercontinentales superrsónicos capaces de dar tres vueltas a la Tierra antes de acelerar contra el objetivo e imparctar a una velocidad de una fracciónd e la velocidad de la luz. ¿Es ese el mundo que queremos?.

¿Es usted partidario como la sociedad del rifle norteameticana donde, según su visión, el culpable de una masacre es de las víctimas por no llevar en la espalda un rifle de asalto para defenderse del loco que se lanza a aniquilar a sus vecinos? ¿Acaso es Ucrania la culpable de su lamentable situación por "devolver" 1.000 cabezas nucleares SUYAS a Rusia a cambio de respetar sus fronteras?

Para Rusia, lo estamos viendo, lo que manda es la fuerza.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile los camaradas chinos...


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda significa esa calavera?, los símbolos que exhiben los otánicos y sus agentes són de lo más siniestro. Alardean de ser malignos, de ser el puto mal esta gentuza. A ver si los rusos van enviando al infierno al mayor número posible de esta BASURA.
> Por cierto, aquí en el foro he visto a algunos con ese avatar, y són todos lo que són, CMs de la OTAN o del PZOE, que viene a ser lo mismo.



A ver si les llega un buen Iskander.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo justo es que Ucrania devolviera los territorios historicamente rusos a Rusia.



Es lo que debería haberse hecho en su día, pero de otra forma, "mas democrática". Lo que no es aceptable es que Rusia hace 30 años aceptara una cosa y ahora quiera cambiar las condiciones de lo pactado.


----------



## Señor X (4 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda significa esa calavera?, los símbolos que exhiben los otánicos y sus agentes són de lo más siniestro. Alardean de ser malignos, de ser el puto mal esta gentuza. A ver si los rusos van enviando al infierno al mayor número posible de esta BASURA.
> Por cierto, aquí en el foro he visto a algunos con ese avatar, y són todos lo que són, CMs de la OTAN o del PZOE, que viene a ser lo mismo.



Es un fan de The punisher


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079438
> 
> 
> En estos momentos la iglesia de madera más grande de Ucrania está ardiendo: el Skete de madera de Todos los Santos de Svyatogorsk Lavra del Patriarcado de Moscú, inaugurado en el siglo XVI, fue incendiado por militantes ucranianos.



Estos ucras son rastreros a más no poder. Demasiado los ha aguantado Rusia.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Bueno, tú estarás contento. Los ucras son como tus camaradas del 36.


----------



## PalPueblo (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, tiene usted idealizada a Paca, el estado franquista acabó como entidad soberana cuando su admirado Caudillo vendió el estado a los yanquis a cambio de su supervivencia personal, cuando murió, los yanquis se cobraron la deuda en forma de protectorado, ¿porque cree que todos los gobiernos españoles desde 1975 hacen lo que les ordena el gran padre de Washington? porque España es desde 1953 Vietnam del Sur. Su forma de pensar se llama revitalización, idealización del pasado, un pasado que solo existe en su mente.



No idealizo el pasado, si no que comparo con lo actual. Estoy de acuerdo en que Franco dejó las bases para los actuales errores de España. Estamos en burbuja y la cultura del pisito ya viene de él.

Y a la venta a los Estado Unidos de las bases fue exactamente esclavizarnos. Pero ni de lejos el total arrodillamiento que existe ahora.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Dmitry Shkrebets, el padre del recluta que murió en el crucero "Moskva" está siendo acusado de "terrorismo". Dijo que las fuerzas del orden acudieron a él y tomaron su ordenador portátil "para examinarlo". Le dijeron que en su nombre, se enviaron mensajes de correo con amenazas de bomba. 




Bonito estado terrorista que se está convirtiendo, no me extraña que ahora los rusos con cabeza estén huyendo de Rusia


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es capitalismo. Se sostiene por la estupidización de las masas y la coacción.



... y aun así no hemos "descubierto" o "implementado" un sistema económico mejor.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda significa esa calavera?, los símbolos que exhiben los otánicos y sus agentes són de lo más siniestro. Alardean de ser malignos, de ser el puto mal esta gentuza. A ver si los rusos van enviando al infierno al mayor número posible de esta BASURA.
> Por cierto, aquí en el foro he visto a algunos con ese avatar, y són todos lo que són, CMs de la OTAN o del PZOE, que viene a ser lo mismo.



Es la calavera de The Punisher, un personaje de comic de Marvel, que la lleva en su indumentaria. Pero la calavera no deja de ser, en cualquier caso, un símbolo de muerte, de maldición, vinculado al ocultismo, al satanismo.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahí también te equivocas. No fueron los anglos quienes nos arruinaron. Fueron los gabachos (Richelieu). Estúdiate la guerra de los 30 años. Eso fue el principio del fin.



Éramos la Primera Potencia Mundial. Todo el mundo occidental conspiró contra nosotros, es es evidente y es lógico por su parte.

Lo que no es lógico es que hoy en España se tenga a Francia como un aliado o a UK como un amigo. Rusia o China podrían ser colaboradores en ciertos momentos... pero los únicos amigos/aliados que podemos tener en mundo son Argentina, México, Colombia y el Perú. Los 4 países naturales del que antiguo Imperio Español.


Roedr dijo:


> -Mira el año, cosas de régimen moribundo.
> 
> -Los obreros con Franco pasaron de pasar hambre en pueblos a tener un futuro con una casita en grandes ciudades, vacaciones, y buena jubilación. Justo lo contrario que ahora, donde los hijos de esos obreros tendrán un futuro peor que ellos.



Sobre este relato se va a construir la historia moderna de España si no desaparece antes.

Una Guerra Civil donde ambos bandos consiguieron lo que buscaban. Unos mantener la soberanía nacional y evitar caer bajo el control de la super potencia soviética y los otros obligar con su sangre a que los obreros y trabajadores fusen tratados en el futuro con respeto y dignidad hasta conseguir un nivel de vida de calidad y unas condiciones de trabajo sanas y correctas.

Algo así utilizaría nuestro FSB para crear una unión patriótica entre Españoles. Es lo que han hecho en Rusia recordando con respeto todo lo bueno de la URSS y al mismo tiempo enalteciendo su pasado Zarista Imperial para dotar de substrato histórico a la nación Rusa. Hará falta que muera la generación que hoy tiene 50-70 años para que se pueda reescribir la historia tal y como nos interesa y tirar a la basura los distintos relatos inventados por nuestros enemigos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> No idealizo el pasado, si no que comparo con lo actual. Estoy de acuerdo en que Franco dejó las bases para los actuales errores de España. Estamos en burbuja y la cultura del pisito ya viene de él.
> 
> Y a la venta a los Estado Unidos de las bases fue exactamente esclavizarnos. Pero ni de lejos el total arrodillamiento que existe ahora.



Pues claro joder, desde 1953 hasta 1975 tuvieron un testaferro, luego tomaron directamente posesión. Ese era el trato, y los acreedores pasaron a cobrar en los plazos del mismo. Los generales ya cobraban de UK desde 1940, sencillamente cambiaron las nóminas de oficina.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

las avances rusos están estancados, sufriendo defensa elástica en severodonets, se ha agotado todo el GAS.
es el momento de una mobilizacion general, una buena masa con palanganas en la cabeza y mosin nagant
el pueblo ruso implora una mobilizacion para morir por los yates y putas de los siloviki!
el fetiche de un mapa con mas hectareas lo merece!!
davai davai!


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

¿Roberto Gutiérrez, el repartidor de Correos? Entre ese, el licenciado en sociología por La Laguna, y el niño polla... Ya tarda la OTAN en contratarlos como asesores.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> China comunista es economicamente mucho mas peligrosa que Rusia, si europa y los anglocabrones dejan de importar mierdas de China, no solo entran en recesion, vuelven a sus bicicletas y hambrunas periodicas.
> 
> PD- La balanza de pagos si no esta equilibrada, con un pais de las caracteristicas de China, primero te coloniza economicamente y despues politicamente.



La principal amenaza de "occidente" es que el sistema económico/político Chino sea "mas eficiente" que el occidental, y en eso estamos. Así que en caso de victoria china empezad a acostumbraros por el carné de identidad por puntos, centros de reeducación y el Gran Hermano Global. Pero el sistema chino tiene los pecados del capitalismo: Al final todo suma cero, así que para que China gane, otros deben perder, y en caso de que todos queramos ser como China, eso no es posible, porque "alguien" tiene que pringar, tener una balanza comercial negativa, tener que endeudarse y tener que pedir prétamos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si fuéramos inteligentes no, sería como la guerra fría: Competición de los dos bloques a ver quién lo hace mejor. La guerra por la destrucción solo es para quien está desesperado y va perdiendo. En realidad la URSS no fue derrotada por el capitalismo, sino que fue el propio pueblo ruso el que decidió darle una patada en el culo al sistema ante la evidente constatación de que el nivel de vida occidental estaba muy por encima al soviético, y tengo la teoría de que la guerra tecnológica estaba absolutametne perdida, eran los años pre-explosión de la computación y en eso Rusia era una nulidad. El problema de todo esto ha sido que los rusos como Putin vieron esto como una derrota y humillación, cuando precisamente la sensación de "victoria" occidental ha sido por imposición del dominio del "relato". Paradójicamente son los propios rusos los que han asumido ese relato occidental como verdadero, y de ahí el resentimiento actual, sobre todo de los vejestorios añorantes del sistema soviético como la vieja esa de la bandera. Esta regresión está siendo asumida por la juventud rusa, esa que está más cerca de la sociedad occidental que de la asiática. ¿Acaso no es Moscú una capital europea como pueda serlo Berlín?. Pues ahora se va a parecer más a Pekin o Pyonyang que a Berlin. En serio, ¿Es eso lo que quieren los rusos?.
> 
> PD: La sensación de "derrota" podría verse por el desmembramiento del imperio soviético, en este caso eso ocurrió por la propia incapacidad de Rusia para retener o seducir a esos territorios. Si, fue un golpe muy duro, pero recordemos que a Gorvachov lo derrocó un golpe de estado y fue el desencadenante del desmembramiento de la URSS:



Pero es que no es una guerra fría; es una guerra abierta en la que España también está implicada


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es lo que debería haberse hecho en su día, pero de otra forma, "mas democrática". Lo que no es aceptable es que Rusia hace 30 años aceptara una cosa y ahora quiera cambiar las condiciones de lo pactado.



Hace 30 años se disolvió la URSS y los repubilcas conservaron sus fronteras, no se cambió nada.

Rusia esperaba convertir la URSS en una confederacion de estados independientes conservando una economia politica exterior, etc comun pero cada republica fue a su aire.

Las Balticas huyeron y se fueron a la UE y OTAN.

Las asiaticas volvieron a sus origenes musulmanes , se han alejado bastante de Rusia, excepto Kazastan, aunque mantienen fuertes vinculos economicos..

Las del Caucaso: Armenia sigue siendo ferviente aliada rusa, si no es por Rusia no existiria.

Azarbaiyan se ha acercado mucho a Turquía, y tiene buenos lazos con Iran, ambos son chiitas.

Georgia se acercó mucho a Occidente , discriminó a los rusos y Rusia le respondió seceseionando Abjasia y Osetia del Sur.

Solo Bielorrusia sigue siendo prorusa. Y Armenia, ya digo.

Rusia no tiene territorios a reclamar como rusos en las republicas, salvo Ucrania, aunque en algunas hay muchos rusos, En Estonia el 25% son rusos y solo el 66% estonios, y hay discrimincacion a los rusos.

Si Bielorrusia hiciese lo mismo que Ucrania, seguro que Rusa tambien la invadiría y anexionaria.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo puede NADIE dedicarse a esta MIERDA por dinero?; ¿Realmente existe una vocación detrás para ponerse un uniforme y empuñar un arma, sudándote la POLLA cualquier otra consideración?. Un ruso o un miliciano lo hacen por convicción, esta ESCORIA lo hace por DINERO. Es lo más BAJO y ASQUEROSO de la condición humana.
Un BRINDIS cada vez que se carguen a uno...


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si Rusia hubiera tenido alguna vez alguna posibilidad de conquistar Europa no dude que lo hubieran hecho en varios momentos de los últimos 80 años. Jamás la tuvieron. Deje de emborracharse con propaganda rusa, en Ucrania vemos las serias limitaciones de un ejército paco que se debate entre un escaso número de juguetitos tecnológicos y mentalidades de las IIGM.



Si EEUU hubiera tenido la oportunidad de conquistar por la vía militar los países del Pacto de Varsovia en los últimos 80 años no dude que lo hubieran hecho

Pero no podían

Si EEUU hubiera podido conquistar los 7 países de Oriente Medio y norte de África que menciona Wesley Clarke en esta conocida entrevista, no dude que lo hubiera hecho

Pero tampoco tenían la capacidad de hacerlo, como ha quedado patente

US ‘plans to attack seven Muslim states’ | News | Al Jazeera


----------



## lapetus (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No, EEUU se "limita" a poner bases en toda la frontera con Rusia, hacer maniobras militares masivas todos los años, meter destructores de escudo antimisiles en el Báltico y hacer que bombarderos nucleares pasen bordeando el espacio aéreo ruso. Lo de los aviones me recuerda a cuando los EEUU sobrevolaban impunemente la URSS en plena guerra fría con los U-2 y SR-71.



Los SR-71 nunca sobrevolaron la URSS porque los podían derribar.
Espiaban de reojillo volando por el límite del espacio aéreo.


----------



## Hermericus (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estoy de acuero que la división de Europa por parte de Stalin ha sido el germen de conflictos actuales/futuros a pesar de que ese hijo de puta lleva enterrado más de medio siglo. ¿A cóño de qué movió fronteras y población ese descerebrado?. Peeeeroooo, las actuales fronteras Ucranianas están reconocidas por la comunidad internacional y fueron en su día aceptadas por Rusia. Es Rusia la que ha roto la estabilidad mundial follándose a la doctrina de la ONU y las relaciones internacionales. Oiga, mañana hagamos lomismo y mandemos la flota a Puerto Rico/Sáhara/Guam a recuperar lo que es "legítimamente" nuestro ¿no?.



Si España tuviera la fuerza suficiente lo haría, no te jode.

La cachiporra es la que manda en todas partes.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A los mexicanos les iba mucho mejor con España. Fue independizarse México y no duraron media guantada a los gringos, que eran los pordioseros de la época.



Rerdemos, el PIB México 1820 > PIB de Alemania 1820. Malas, malísimas decisiones tomaron los mexicanos "asesorados" por los ingleses para terminar siendo pasto de intereses norteamericanos y franceses. Lamentable. Y el imbécil de AMLO exigiendo que España pida perdón.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Héroe hubiera sido, si hubiese arriesgado su vida intentando negociar una paz con Rusia por el bien de su gente y su país. No sólo no es un héroe, es un mequetrefe, una piltrafa que manda a morir miserablemente a sus soldados mientras él, en camiseta y con esa barbita repugnante, arropado por EEUU, o sea, sin arriesgarse, dándose aires. Qué asco. … Héroe dice … amos no me jodas



¿Está creando Rusia al Charles De Gaulle ucraniano?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> Rusia hoy podría destruir Europa, pero no conquistarla. La conquista es cultural.
> La previa conquista de Europa es lo que hicieron los EEUU con sus escuelas de negocio y universidades en las que han estudiado las élites europeas (por eso hablan inglés a pesar de que no hay ningún país de habla inglesa en la UE). Es esta conquista desde donde los TRAIDORES A EUROPA transmiten la voluntad del imperio norteamericano hacia este continente europeo. En Iberoamérica dejaron de hablar quechua y empezaron a hablar español exactamente por eso mismo, porque España conquistó sudamérica. Sino hoy hablarían mapuche.
> @ATARAXIO lo ha explicado mil veces, si todavía sois tan estúpidos como para no entenderlo ES VUESTRO PROBLEMA de triplevacunao de mierda.



Sí claro, es completamente ingenuo suponer que España es un país soberano y que no está sometido al imperio.

Pero si lo estamos viendo todos los días cuando el guión que diseñan en Estados Unidos es exactamente el mismo en todos los países ocupados.

Desde el coronavirus y la vacuna hasta el feminismo y toda la distopía que nos están montando...
De hecho nos están llenando de negros para que puedan hacer el black lives matter también en Europa


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es la calavera de The Punisher, un personaje de comic de Marvel, que la lleva en su indumentaria. Pero la calavera no deja de ser, en cualquier caso, un símbolo de muerte, de maldición, vinculado al ocultismo, al satanismo.



Són símbolos del MAL que la gente adopta con orgullo casi, hacen gala de ser MALOS, són realmente la personificación del MAL, representan el MAL. Lo tenemos delante de las narices desde hace décadas, en la música, en el cine, inculcan el mal en la gente. Y esto no es casual o folclórico, es inducido para que la gente acepte su propio asesinato y el de su prójimo. Parece una locura, pero desgraciadamente no lo és.


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los SR-71 nunca sobrevolaron la URSS porque los podían derribar.
> Espiaban de reojillo volando por el límite del espacio aéreo.



esa es la versión oficial. De ambos bandos.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Algo folkclorico, como los legionarios en España. Ni más ni menos. Para dar espectáculo en el desfile. Como los legionarios en España cuando hacen malabarismos con el fusil en Semana Santa. Todos o casi todos tienen algo así. El zapateado en algunos militares mexicanos, las plumas en los italianos... .
> Si los invitas al desfile va implícito en la invitación al desfile. PorqUE dígame usted ¿Qué problema va a tener un ruso en ver a unos africanos invitados haciendo baile africanos en un desfile? Es como si invitan a la legión a desfilar a Washintong y se llevan la cabrá. Y para el espectador no te creas que la diferencia sería mucha entre estos respecto al espectador en Rusia.
> En este caso más colorido que los legionarios si que son, indudablemente y a la vista está.
> Ellos en Angola hacen esta performance. Y de puta madre, si los invitas pues que así sea. Yo creo en cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos que para algo Dios tambien ha hecho a los negros. De ahí a lo de creerse mejor que los negros ... .
> Por cierto, ya tiene sus años el vídeo.



En los desfiles de los "legia" cuando realizan sus malabares hacen una cosas totalmente desaconsejada e incluso prohibida en nuestro cuartel, al menos cuando tenían cetmes, y es hacer chocar la culata de fusil contra el suelo y recogerla al rebote, puedes romper fácilmente la aguja percutora.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Éramos la Primera Potencia Mundial. Todo el mundo occidental conspiró contra nosotros, es es evidente y es lógico por su parte.



Vamos, lo normal. Lo que no quieres entender es que si hubiéramos sido eficientes económicamente aun tendríamos el imperio, por mucha conspiración que hubiera habido. Como éramos unos piernas, nos duró un suspiro. A partir de 1600 ya éramos potencia de segundo orden. Hasta dejamos que los franceses nos pusieran los reyes, pasando de hecho, todo el imperio, a ser colonia francesa ...


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España se autodestruyó sola, no hizo falta que la empujara nadie. En el auge de su imperio, aposto por un neofeudalismo cañí, con toques de limpieza étnica y limpieza de sangre, vigilado por la inki, que provocó que rápidamente perdiera la hegemonía ante las potencias emergentes del norte de europa, mucho más orientadas al mercantilismo y el comercio, mucho más pragmáticas. Simplemente nuestro modelo no era competitivo, no hubo conspiraciones más allá del natural enfrentamiento de paises de toda la vida.
> 
> Una vez perdida la hegemonía, para finales del XVI, nunca volvió esta península a levantar cabeza, se ha incorporado mal y desajustadamente al sistema-mundo y retiene aún hoy todos los vicios y malfuncionamientos de un sistema que ya no existe desde hace más de 100 años.
> 
> Los yankis deberían estudiarnos. A ellos les va a pasar exactamente lo mismo.



Hay varios factores que hundieron el Imperio Español, creo que los principales son dos: La fatiga imperial y el veneno monetario. En España siempre hemos sido 4 gatos y un imperio con la extensión de España en 1800 con una metrópolis de menos de 10 millones de habitantes no auguraba nada bueno a una Francia napoleónica de 27 millones de habitantes. España necesitaba más población para mantener un imperio (¿Rusia actual?), y no la tenía. Las contantes guerras impedían a España reorganizarse, repoblarse, desarrollarse, crecer. El imperio necesitaba décadas de paz para reorganizarse. El otro problema fue el veneno de la impresora infinita. Cuando tu financiación "gratuita" proviene de minas de oro y plata, pues pasa lo que pasa, que todo se compra fuera, no se desarrolla industria, ciencia ni tecnología puesto que el oro nos hace ricos respecto a los pringados que trabajan. Efectivamente, el dolar a EEUU hace la función de las minas de oro al Imperio Español, ppeeeeroooo, Rusia también tiene "fiannciación infinita" sin mover un dedo ....


----------



## lapetus (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> esa es la versión oficial. De ambos bandos.



Pues si alguno se metió para adentro sería por el borde, porque no tenían radio de acción como para meterse hasta la cocina como cuando los U2.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> esa es la versión oficial. De ambos bandos.



No se conocen derribos dentro de la URSS desde Powers, en cambio sobre la RPCh si derribaron varios U2, como sobre Cuba.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Es un fan de The punisher



El Olonés o Bartolomé el portugués, o el capitán Kidd se ponian esos mismos símbolos, pero eran hombres que habían roto con la civilización, eran anti-hombres, demonios vivientes que habian renunciado a ser humanos. El símbolo de la muerte no puede ser tomado como una moda de manera frívola. Hay un desajuste mental y moral gravísimo hoy día en la sociedad occidental y se manifiesta en estas cosas. Espero que los rusos limpien a toda esa mierda.


----------



## Expected (4 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Portada del ABC:
> 
> Solo 21 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Que añadan los gastos de escolarizar a sus niños refugiados, los de Sanidad, los de paguitas varias....ya ya verás como que salen muchos más millones. O es que cuando cagan y usan la red de alcantarillado de Madrid...eso no lo construye ni lo mantiene nadie ...Hay que joderse. Que panda de desagradecidos.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Vayasé a tomar por culo con sus democracias. Hay que ser muy ruin para decir lo que usted dice. Rusia es exactamente la misma mierda que tenemos nosotros. La gran diferencia es que ellos no lo esconden como hacen los soplapollas con usted que encima da lecciones morales.



Sin moral no hay humanidad, solo barbarie. Sin democracia no habríamos avanzado sustancialmente desde la época de los faraones.

A veces pienso que discuto con adolescentes pajilleros.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

Geografía política:
Sobran las palabras...


----------



## Expected (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Salvo los guantes....yo los veo muy oscuros a todos. Pero la canción parece portugués o brasileño....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (4 Jun 2022)

@Zhukov publicó un enlace en ruso de los errores del ejercito aliado, según Cassad. Le agradezco públicamente el detalle. Lo voy a comentar aquí traducido, así que empiezo con las referencias.


*Tesis subjetivas sobre los problemas de SIRS después de 100 días de observación.
1. Apuesta por la rápida finalización de la operación. *No funcionó. Incluso debido a la falta de sorpresa estratégica y operativa. El enemigo sabía de la operación y se estaba preparando para ella. Las esperanzas de que se repitiera el "escenario de Crimea" obviamente no estaban justificadas. En general, Rusia se encontró en la situación del conocido aforismo "No puedes ganar bellamente, solo ganar". Lo que están haciendo las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ahora, habiendo revisado la estrategia y las tácticas, razón por la cual la lucha en febrero-marzo es sorprendentemente diferente de lo que vemos en mayo. Esto nuevamente indica que el ejército en tiempos de paz se está adaptando a las realidades de la guerra actual.

_ah, pero entonces esperaban un escenario remotamente parecido al de Crimea? Eso indicaría un servicio de información más despistado que un esquimal ciego en los sanfermines. _

*2. Apostar por las viejas élites oligárquicas ucranianas asociadas al “Partido de las Regiones”.*No funcionó como antes. Esta sustancia se pudrió en 2014. Deja de aferrarte a este cadáver podrido. Por todos los trucos anteriores con Akhmetov (estimó Mariupol) y otras shobla, ahora hay que pagar, incluso con sangre. Esto no es un problema de las fuerzas armadas, sino una cuestión de apoyo político a las operaciones donde se utilizaron las premisas equivocadas. .

_una vez más: si Putin creyó en el Partido de las Regiones, está tonto. Aparte de ser el partido que causó el problema... No, es evidente que algunos elementos de la estructura podían utilizarse, pero no se podía confiar en nada de lo antiguo._


*3. Movilización de la LNR y DNR. *Si pudieron movilizarse (incluso teniendo en cuenta la necesidad de cubrir "almas muertas" en brigadas y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal), entonces no se aseguró el suministro normal de reservistas de movilización, debido a varias deficiencias (llamémoslo así) del periodo anterior. El problema ya está siendo resuelto en el proceso, tanto por el estado como por voluntarios. Pero es mejor hacer esto antes del inicio de las hostilidades y no a tiempo.

_Es que los habitantes de las repúblicas, los héroes que llevan AÑOS esperando la ayuda rusa, están hasta los huevos. Me temo que es posible que alguien le pregunte a Putin... ¿oye, no eras tú el que nos dejó tirados en el maidán? ¿No eras tú el que insistía testarudo en los "socios", mientras nos daban más y más por el culo? ¿Qué clase de dirigente eres?_


*4. Comunicación.*Se revelaron varias deficiencias de ambos sistemas de comunicación regulares (los mismos Azarts) y una falta banal de cobertura de radio a nivel táctico. Como resultado, ya en el curso de las hostilidades, hay una búsqueda de sustitutos chinos baratos. Además, el enemigo (OTAN) tiene acceso a algunos canales de comunicación, lo que afecta negativamente las operaciones que no son de combate. El problema debe resolverse ya en el proceso.


_No es por nada, pero en las soluciones Paco-Dimitri me recuerdan al ejército español... a como era antes, por lo menos._


*5. UAV.*Al comienzo de la operación, no lograron proporcionar una cantidad suficiente de sistemas de reconocimiento y ataque. El avance en esta materia en los últimos años ha sido evidente, pero específicamente para esta guerra, no tuvieron tiempo de saturar las tropas con la cantidad necesaria de drones. Obviamente, a veces se necesitan más drones. Además, hubo una gran escasez de cuadricópteros a nivel táctico: la práctica ha demostrado una gran demanda de tropas para este consumible. El problema ya se está resolviendo.

_Exacto! Más que drones supermolones a las tropas les interesa tener drones consumibles, de usar y tirar. _


*6. Problemas con la logística.*La práctica del primer mes de hostilidades mostró que la logística debe bombearse seriamente: una cantidad significativa de equipo se perdió en la marcha no debido a las acciones enemigas, sino a problemas con la organización del suministro de combustible, lubricantes y componentes. Es obvio que la logística construida según las necesidades de la NMD con fondos limitados es insuficiente para operaciones de primera línea con operaciones de combate de alta intensidad. El problema ya se está resolviendo.

_Que vengan a descubrir la logística a estas alturas es para fusilar a alguien._

*7. Crisis de combustible y lubricantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. *Casi un mes se retrasó con la organización de la crisis de combustible y lubricantes del enemigo. Si las refinerías ucranianas fueran destruidas en marzo (especialmente la refinería Kremenchug), la crisis de suministro de combustible en Ucrania se habría producido un mes antes, lo que sin duda habría afectado tanto al curso de las hostilidades como a la situación en Ucrania en su conjunto.

*8. Logística enemiga.*Nuevamente, se retrasaron durante un mes con ataques a las comunicaciones de transporte del enemigo en el oeste y centro de Ucrania. La práctica ha demostrado que las huelgas en subestaciones y puentes causan problemas graves, especialmente con un impacto complejo.

_7 y 8 son lo mismo: no tener conciencia de que estaban en una guerra. Ir a una guerra como quien va de picnic, poca gente... Las operaciones policiales las hace la policía, las militares, los militares. Hay que evitar victimas colaterales, pero no pensar sólo en lo que quedará bien para cuando San Vladímir sea llevado a los altares... porque es un camino que lleva al infierno._


*9. Subestimación del factor OTAN. *Algunas pérdidas innecesarias, incluido el crucero Moskva, los ataques contra concentraciones de tropas o puestos de mando, son el resultado de proporcionar al enemigo inteligencia técnica de la OTAN (que supera objetivamente las capacidades técnicas rusas, especialmente en términos de inteligencia satelital), que se utiliza para atacar vulnerables metas a corto plazo, que en un momento u otro afectaron el ritmo y la naturaleza del desarrollo de las operaciones.

_Una vez más, si se subestimó un factor, hay que despedir a alguien de los servicios secretos, y por "despedir" no me refiero necesariamente a la vieja forma de cesar, pero tampoco la descarto. _


*10. Guerra de la información.*Al igual que en 2014, el sistema en realidad se configuró desde las ruedas, mientras que el enemigo ya tenía sistemas de información y guerra psicológica completamente desplegados, perfeccionados para apoyar las operaciones de combate. No se aprendieron las lecciones de 2014, por lo que nuevamente se encontraron en la posición de ponerse al día. En mayo, más o menos atrapados. Preparemos tales sistemas la próxima vez antes, y no durante las hostilidades.

Esto, por supuesto, no es un análisis completo, sino observaciones subjetivas que se han desarrollado durante el seguimiento del desarrollo de las operaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y las fuerzas aliadas en Ucrania. Y esto, por supuesto, no son todos los problemas existentes, sino los que parecían más significativos.

En general, esta guerra, como cualquier otra, es la mejor maestra para el ejército. En consecuencia, el ejército cambiará teniendo en cuenta la experiencia adquirida, que también se paga con sangre. Como cualquier otra estructura, el ejército es creado por personas. Y las personas no son perfectas y cometen errores en diferentes niveles. Antes y a tiempo. La tarea del liderazgo del ejército es abrirlos y eliminarlos de manera oportuna, lo que, de hecho, es parte del proceso de desarrollo de las fuerzas armadas en una guerra. Todos sabemos muy bien cuánto estudió la dirección del Ejército Rojo, dirigida por Stalin, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial para crear la máquina que aplastara a Europa unida en torno al Tercer Reich. Así como la experiencia siria cambió profundamente al ejército ruso, la experiencia ucraniana lo cambiará aún más debido a la naturaleza, la intensidad y el costo del entrenamiento.

Este es un entrenamiento más costoso que en Siria, pero aquí ya estamos directamente involucrados en una guerra de poder con los Estados Unidos y la OTAN, y las lecciones aquí son más costosas, donde todas nuestras ventajas y desventajas se manifiestan rápidamente. Necesitamos corregir nuestras jambas, la valiosa experiencia asociada con el estudio de las acciones del enemigo debe acumularse e implementarse, pero las fortalezas deben desarrollarse y fortalecerse para facilitar el logro de las metas establecidas por el liderazgo político del país y será útil en futuras guerras. No crees que esta es la última guerra, ¿verdad?

PD. Hablaremos de éxitos y logros en una publicación separada durante el fin de semana. 

_El análisis es interesante, y abunda en lo que muchos hemos dicho aquí: ha fallado el factor político más que el militar. Ha fallado Putin como político, no como militar ni como economista. Falta un factor aglutinante, un ideal, un líder, una claridad meridiana en lo que le pides a los ucranianos y lo que les ofreces para que se unan a ti. ¿Qué vendes, Putin? Eso es lo que tus servicios de inteligencia no han sabido vender, y eso es un error enorme. Más grande, incluso, que los tropiezos de logística. Y más caros en vidas.

Es evidente que Rusia ganará, como dice el texto "a la manera menos bella", pero ganará porque no le queda otra. El problema es que algunos pensamos que debería haberse hecho de otra forma, en tiempo, en modo y en espacio._


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sin moral no hay humanidad, solo barbarie. *Sin democracia no habríamos avanzado sustancialmente desde la época de los faraones.*
> 
> A veces pienso que discuto con adolescentes pajilleros.



Estoy de acuerdo en lo primero que dices. Lo segundo, por desgracia no es así. La moral de la España actual no es superior a la de hace un siglo, en muchísimos aspectos es inferior, y por entonces de democracia poquita. La democracia, y más aún su degeneración absoluta actual, es una creación reciente e irrelevante en la escala temporal de desarrollo de la civilización humana. 

Los romanos eran inmensamente más bárbaros e inhumanos que los estados feudales medievales que llegaron muchos siglos después. Todo sin democracia de por medio.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Porque la OTAN tiene desplegado todo un ejército en los Balticos y Polonia, entre ellos, el Ejercito de Franco.?



Pues no se, a lo mejor es porque el chulo del barrio está soltando hostias y quitando el bocadillo a todo el que tiene a mano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2022)

menudo payaso que estas hecho, farsante



Alvin Red dijo:


> En los desfiles de los "legia" cuando realizan sus malabares hacen una cosas totalmente desaconsejada e incluso prohibida en nuestro cuartel, al menos cuando tenían cetmes, y es hacer chocar la culata de fusil contra el suelo y recogerla al rebote, puedes romper fácilmente la aguja percutora.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Hay varios factores que hundieron el Imperio Español, creo que los principales son dos: La fatiga imperial y el veneno monetario. En España siempre hemos sido 4 gatos y un imperio con la extensión de España en 1800 *con una metrópolis de menos de 10 millones de habitantes no auguraba nada bueno a una Francia napoleónica de 27 millones de habitantes. España necesitaba más población para mantener un imperio (¿Rusia actual?), y no la tenía. Las contantes guerras impedían a España reorganizarse, repoblarse, desarrollarse, crecer. El imperio necesitaba décadas de paz para reorganizarse.



España, desde 1700, era de facto una colonia francesa. Quiero decir que entre la caida real del imperio y su constatación factual, pasaron casi dos siglos.

Lo que aquí llamamos "guerra de la independencia" no fue más que la extensión de la revolución francesa a su colonia. Al derrumbarse el imperio napoleónico inmediatamente perdimos las colonias y se hicieron cargo los ingleses.



> El otro problema fue el veneno de la impresora infinita. Cuando tu financiación "gratuita" proviene de minas de oro y plata, pues pasa lo que pasa, que todo se compra fuera, no se desarrolla industria, ciencia ni tecnología puesto que el oro nos hace ricos respecto a los pringados que trabajan. Efectivamente, el dolar a EEUU hace la función de las minas de oro al Imperio Español, ppeeeeroooo, Rusia también tiene "fiannciación infinita" sin mover un dedo ....



Ese problema es anterior al imperio. España siempre ha sido especialmente cruel y despiadada con los sectores productivos. Sus élites siempre han sido rentistas.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

_Los precios de la gasolina en los EE. UU. continúan aumentando diariamente, alcanzando un nuevo récord de $ 4.819 hoy. _


----------



## Peineto (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079438
> 
> 
> En estos momentos la iglesia de madera más grande de Ucrania está ardiendo: el Skete de madera de Todos los Santos de Svyatogorsk Lavra del Patriarcado de Moscú, inaugurado en el siglo XVI, fue incendiado por militantes ucranianos.



Hay que ver como cambian los tiempos. Antes eran loa anarquistas quienes incendiaban iglesias y ahora es la guapa gente de la degenerada derecha extrema. Comenzó con Macarrón y le han encontrado gusto a la tea ...Así hemos pasado de lo de. SOCIALISMO O BARBARIE a una escala inferior, BARBARIE Y SALVAJISMO.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Siempre he dicho que resulta patética la superioridad moral que se arroga Europa frente al resto del mundo, que como vemos, no pierde oportunidad de escupirle a Europa en su tonta cara cada vez que puede.

Por otro lado, los mayores culpables por acción u omisión de todo lo que le pasa a Ucrania es de los propios ucranianos en estos 30 años que llevan de independencia. Aunque no se, a veces es cruel recriminarle faltas a un pueblo por sus errores y decisiones históricas. Los de este foro somos mayoritariamente españoles, y desde luego, no podemos como sociedad recrimnar nada a otros pueblos porque no somos ejemplo de nada.


----------



## Expected (4 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya te dejo porque de momento te subes a la parra y eres caso perdido prenda...



Joder Rejón.,...no deberías estar estudiando para la EBaU??. Deja el foro coño y ponte a lo importante...que los mayores ya nos la sacamos cuando se llamaba Selectividad.


----------



## Expected (4 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ursula es comisionista. De fármacia por su marido, de las armas directamente por ella.



Y además, Antonia le quita las telarañas.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jun 2022)

¿Qué, duele?


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Zhu tío, deja ya el rollo de Franco. Al lado de los actuales otaneros era un soviético, aunque yo diría que era más parecido a la vertiente chiná... en los conflictos actuales estaría más cerca de un burbujista que de un otanero, me imagino que conocerá la opinión del Caudillo acerca de la Guerra de Vietnam, aquella buena carta que le remite a los U.S.A.
> 
> Y hasta la táctica rusa me recuerda un poco a la del bando nacional en la Guerra Civil, partido a partido, dando rodeos para ir aplastando con superioridad (algo que los rusos están haciendo sólo puntualmente, ellos no pueden permitirse el lujo de destruir las ciudades) e ir dejando el terreno preparado para el post-conflicto; también están abandonando frentes, Kiev me recuerda a Madrid, un día se sabrá que estará pasando en esa ciudad...
> 
> Además esto ha dejado de ser un izquierda contra derecha, más bien una guerra de todos contra cuatro que pensamos diferente.



Tenemos bots oteneros y este debe ser un bot Chino. Tiene una serie de directivas que debe cumplir cada día:

Nombrar a Franco.
Cagarse en la democracia y el capitalismo.
Contar alguna "culta" anécdota histórica de cuando Matusalén iba a parvulitos.
Sacar alguna noticia conspiranoica y paranoica de oscuros laboratorios médicos de la OTAN en Ucrania experimentando con virus de murciélagos.
LLamar maricones a los que no serían capaces de disparar a nadie con una bala en la cabeza.


----------



## Nicors (4 Jun 2022)

Ojo con el armamento de los nuevos reclutas horda


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no podían. Una cosa es tener las bombas y otra muy distinta poder llevarlas al sitio elegido. En 1948 USA no podía llevarlas.



En 1948 EEUU estaba en Berlín y Viena.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

"Las sanciones destruyen Polonia, no Rusia 
Trabajadores de Sulzer protestan contra la pérdida de sus empleos.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede NADIE dedicarse a esta MIERDA por dinero?; ¿Realmente existe una vocación detrás para ponerse un uniforme y empuñar un arma, sudándote la POLLA cualquier otra consideración?. Un ruso o un miliciano lo hacen por convicción, esta ESCORIA lo hace por DINERO. Es lo más BAJO y ASQUEROSO de la condición humana.
> Un BRINDIS cada vez que se carguen a uno...



Los mercenarios son por lo general "personas (?)" rechazadas o expulsadas de ejércitos regulares por su inestabilidad psicológica o por problemas psicológicos.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

El globalismo no tiene ideología, todos los mantras que aplican en un país, se los pasan por los huevos en otro si les interesa. El globalismo de la plutocracia neoyorquina y londinense no es NADA, no significa NADA y no defiende NADA.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En 1948 EEUU estaba en Berlín y Viena.



Seguía sin poder llevarlas.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo no he afirmado que Rusia pueda invadir europa, de todas formas ¿ para que ? Mira los más expansionistas del globo son los anglos. Los rusos no han pasado de aprendices, y los chinos no son expansionistas en modo alguno.



Claro, para nada Rusia no es imperialista y expansionista.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Me tiene absolutamente confundido. A veces no se si es de los que piensa que "la única iglesia que ilumina es la que arde" y otras parece devoto que besaría todas las huellas del patriarca Kirill tras pisar una caca de perro.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Jun 2022)

Cerdo hipócrita...


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo primero que dices. Lo segundo, por desgracia no es así. La moral de la España actual no es superior a la de hace un siglo, en muchísimos aspectos es inferior, y por entonces de democracia poquita. La democracia, y más aún su degeneración absoluta actual, es una creación reciente e irrelevante en la escala temporal de desarrollo de la civilización humana.
> 
> Los romanos eran inmensamente más bárbaros e inhumanos que los estados feudales medievales que llegaron muchos siglos después. Todo sin democracia de por medio.



Democracia = avance. Sin democracia al final priman intereses personales bastardos que imposibilitan el avance. El principal lático que fomenta que el esclavo trabaje es su propia ambición personal, sin democracia la principal preocupación del esclavo es evitar el látigo.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo primero que dices. Lo segundo, por desgracia no es así. *La moral de la España actual no es superior a la de hace un siglo, en muchísimos aspectos es inferior*, y por entonces de democracia poquita. La democracia, y más aún su degeneración absoluta actual, es una creación reciente e irrelevante en la escala temporal de desarrollo de la civilización humana.
> 
> Los romanos eran inmensamente más bárbaros e inhumanos que los estados feudales medievales que llegaron muchos siglos después. Todo sin democracia de por medio.




España siempre ha sido un pais de moral disipada. Un pais de rentistas dispuestos a saquear lo público y lazarillos dispuestos a saquear al primero que se cruce con ellos. No tienes más que ver a JuanCarlos, nuestro primer ciudadano. No es ni mejor ni peor que su abuelo alfonso xiii o su tatarabuela isabel ii. Y el hijo, exactamente igual, lo lleva en los genes. Pues la gente lo mismo.

Me temo que cuando hablas de "moral" te refieres a las costumbres sexuales, religiosas o familiares, que nada tienen que ver con la moral. La moral es el resultado de aplicar la razón a las normas de conducta y convivencia para maximizar el bienestar personal y colectivo. Nada que ver con eso que tu estás pensando. A eso se le llama vulgarmente "moralina"y tiene una connotación bastante negativa.


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vale, si gana el más fuerte mandemos a tomar por culo a la ONU y su puta doctrina como garante mundial del dominio de EEUU/Rusia/China y en menor medida de RU y Francia sobre el resto de naciones del mundo. Aquí el subnormal es el que no se arme hasta los dientes y no se cree su propio arsenal de miles de nukes e intercontinentales superrsónicos capaces de dar tres vueltas a la Tierra antes de acelerar contra el objetivo e imparctar a una velocidad de una fracciónd e la velocidad de la luz. ¿Es ese el mundo que queremos?.



"El mundo que queremos" lo diseñan las potencias hegemónicas en sus dialécticas de poder en cada época histórica. Tras la caída de la URSS y por primera vez en la historia, la superpotencia estadounidense emergió como el hegemón indiscutible, sin potencias que pudieran oponérsele. Hizo y deshizo a su antojo (mandando a a tomar por culo a la ONU, que no es garante de nada) porque no tenía rivales.

El problema es que la estrategia de EEUU para dominar el planeta ha adolecido de grandes errores y ha fracasado

Si no le gusta el mundo actual porque la ONU no garantiza nada y en última instancia la fuerza es la que se impone en la realidad, reclame al último hegemón que tenía la supremacía indiscutida y la posibilidad de dar ejemplo al mundo respetando a otros pueblos, estados y naciones y de diseñar ese orden mundial basado en el respeto al derecho internacional. Un mundo pacificado, o al menos en equilibrio geopolítico siempre precario pero con garantías de sostenibilidad, "ese mundo que queremos"


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Claro, para nada Rusia no es imperialista y expansionista.



Pues no. Tu mismo te hartas de repetir que si son tan grandes es porque nadie quería ese ese cacho tierra helao, que no han tenido que competir con nadie porque estaba vacio.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España, desde 1700, era de facto una colonia francesa. Quiero decir que entre la caida real del imperio y su constatación factual, pasaron casi dos siglos.
> 
> Lo que aquí llamamos "guerra de la independencia" no fue más que la extensión de la revolución francesa a su colonia. Al derrumbarse el imperio napoleónico inmediatamente perdimos las colonias y se hicieron cargo los ingleses.
> 
> ...



Rentistas porque había dinero, y quizas falta de ambición y animadversión al riesgo.

Le voy a contar una anécdota que en su día un profesor de historia nos dijo en clase: Al noble inglés con braceros en sus tierras les llegaba un "emprededor" y le proponia que mediante una sencilla inversión podía multiplicar su producción y beneficios, a lo que el inglés, al que sobre todo lo que le dominaba era su ambición, respondió con un entusiasmado "sí". La misma situación al nobrle español, al ver que tenía que gastarse dinero en sus tierras respondía: "Oiga, yo con lo que gano vivo bien, y desde luego mucho mejor que mis obreros, así que no veo razón para invertir un solo real en mis tierras". Traslade esto a la actualidad con el empresario palillero con 4 mataos cobrando lo mínimo posible y con material obsoleto y un coche alemán de más de 60.000 merkeles en su puerta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los mercenarios son por lo general "personas (?)" rechazadas o expulsadas de ejércitos regulares por su inestabilidad psicológica o por problemas psicológicos.



El día que nos crucemos con mercenario en horario laboral (de él) vamos descubrir en vivo por que fueron ilegalizados y vas a desear verlos morir quemados en napalm vivos.

En las guerras antigüas los campesinos iban a las batallas a reirse de esos hijos de perra y aplastar la cabeza de algunos de ellos solo por lo mal que se los hicieron pasar antes de la batalla.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Democracia = avance. Sin democracia al final priman intereses personales bastardos que imposibilitan el avance. El principal lático que fomenta que el esclavo trabaje es su propia ambición personal, sin democracia la principal preocupación del esclavo es evitar el látigo.



Entonces, ¿Cómo es posible que hayamos pasado de las cavernas a la imprenta, a la prohibición de la esclavitud (no en todos sitios), o al descubrimiento de las leyes que rigen la naturaleza sin sufragio universal de por medio?


----------



## Julc (4 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Salvo los guantes....yo los veo muy oscuros a todos. Pero la canción parece portugués o *brasileño*....



Wut?


----------



## Teuro (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no. Tu mismo te hartas de repetir que si son tan grandes es porque nadie quería ese ese cacho tierra helao, que no han tenido que competir con nadie porque estaba vacio.



A ver, ese cacho de tierra helado no tuvo contendientes serios para arrebatárselo a diferencia de otras tierras en África, Asía y América. Tenga usted por seguro qeu si Francia o Reino Unido hubieran tenido algún interés en Siberia en el siglo XVIII y XIX, la Rusia de hoy sería manifiestamente más pequeña.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rentistas porque había dinero, y quizas falta de ambición y animadversión al riesgo.
> 
> Le voy a contar una anécdota que en su día un profesor de historia nos dijo en clase: Al noble inglés con braceros en sus tierras les llegaba un "emprededor" y le proponia que mediante una sencilla inversión podía multiplicar su producción y beneficios, a lo que el inglés, al que sobre todo lo que le dominaba era su ambición, respondió con un entusiasmado "sí". La misma situación al nobrle español, al ver que tenía que gastarse dinero en sus tierras respondía: *"Oiga, yo con lo que gano vivo bien, y desde luego mucho mejor que mis obreros, así que no veo razón para invertir un solo real en mis tierras"*.



Te has dejao al segunda parte: acto seguido lo denunciaba a la Inki por prácticas diabólicas, no fuera a ser que el terrateniente de al lado le hiciera caso y le saliera bien la cosa ....   



> Traslade esto a la actualidad con el empresario palillero con 4 mataos cobrando lo mínimo posible y con material obsoleto y un coche alemán de más de 60.000 merkeles en su puerta.



Eso es muy español, si. Eso es para visitar clientes y dar imagen de solvencia .....


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, tiene usted idealizada a Paca, el estado franquista acabó como entidad soberana cuando su admirado Caudillo vendió el estado a los yanquis a cambio de su supervivencia personal, cuando murió, los yanquis se cobraron la deuda en forma de protectorado, ¿porque cree que todos los gobiernos españoles desde 1975 hacen lo que les ordena el gran padre de Washington? porque España es desde 1953 Vietnam del Sur. Su forma de pensar se llama revitalización, idealización del pasado, un pasado que solo existe en su mente.



Es un poco injusto con la Paca cuando dice que vendió el estado a los yanquis. No exagere, la Paca tenía sus planes para garantizar una España soberana. El proyecto Islero lo demuestra. Quizá se le pueda reprochar que no fuera suficientemente hábil para llevarlo a término y para garantizar una España soberana libre de patrocinio yanqui tras su muerte


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Vaya no deben ir las cosas muy bien en el frente del Donbas, 5 páginas y ni una sola mención a toma de ciudades, embolsamientos ,rendiciones masivas de soldados ucranianos, ha pasado algo?


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

Chechenos....


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

Parece que esta vez como esos puentes no son de trascendencia para las exportaciones, SI han sido destruidos. Me da que como se predijo veremos una captura de mercenarios extranjeros importante.

*******
*Russian army destroying bridges in Sievierodonetsk - Luhansk governor*
By REUTERS
Published: JUNE 4, 2022 11:33
   


Luhansk governor Serhiy Haidai said on Saturday that the Russian army is destroying bridges in Sievierodonetsk.

This, he claims, is in order to prevent Ukrainian reinforcements from arriving.
*******

Esta claro que a nivell local, hacen los deberes , no deben tener interferencias de arriba.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

Lo cierto es que pensé lo mismo al leer su tweet. Muy mal gusto y mucha mala baba. Le sale por los poros, no lo puede evitar.


----------



## Agilipollado (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Estoy de acuero que la división de Europa por parte de Stalin ha sido el germen de conflictos actuales/futuros a pesar de que ese hijo de puta lleva enterrado más de medio siglo. ¿A cóño de qué movió fronteras y población ese descerebrado?. Peeeeroooo, las actuales fronteras Ucranianas están reconocidas por la comunidad internacional y fueron en su día aceptadas por Rusia. Es Rusia la que ha roto la estabilidad mundial follándose a la doctrina de la ONU y las relaciones internacionales. Oiga, mañana hagamos lomismo y mandemos la flota a Puerto Rico/Sáhara/Guam a recuperar lo que es "legítimamente" nuestro ¿no?.



Que yo sepa España no cedio de buen grato Guam, Puerto Rico y el Sahara sino que fue trasbuna guerra y de igual forma con una guerra podria volver a reclamarlas ( improbable dada la debilidad de España ), pero si mañana a España le da para destrozar Marruecos y reincorporar el Sahara está en su derecho ( otra cosa serian las sanciones o condenas de terceros, pero si quiere, puede). De la misma manera que si un dia Cataluña se independiza está en su derecho convertirla en escombros de sangre y fuego. ¿Que está mal visto? Pues sí, pero si alguien es más fuerte si quiere y puede, se aprovecha de esta fuerza para someter al débil. Desde que el universo existe siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vaya no deben ir las cosas muy bien en el frente del Donbas, 5 páginas y ni una sola mención a toma de ciudades, embolsamientos ,rendiciones masivas de soldados ucranianos, ha pasado algo?



Sin duda unos necesitan de victorias rápidas para subir la moral y otros van haciendo camino manteniendo sus objetivos.



Pinta a pinza


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Que yo sepa España no cedio de buen grato Guam, Puerto Rico y el Sahara sino que fue trasbuna guerra y de igual forma con una guerra podria volver a reclamarlas ( improbable dada la debilidad de España ), pero si mañana a España le da para destrozar Marruecos y reincorporar el Sahara está en su derecho ( otra cosa serian las sanciones o condenas de terceros, pero si quiere, puede). *De la misma manera que si un dia Cataluña se independiza está en su derecho convertirla en escombros de sangre y fuego.* ¿Que está mal visto? Pues sí, pero si alguien es más fuerte si quiere y puede, se aprovecha de esta fuerza para someter al débil. Desde que el universo existe siempre ha sido así.



O los catalanes Madrid si pueden, no?   Porque claro, tu piensas que lo tendremos fácil para joderlos, pero imagina que los chinos y los rusos, por lo que sea (se me ocurre: para vengarse de lo de ucrania), les arman hasta los dientes y les donan kinzhales, calibres y todo lo necesario.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Jun 2022)

El trigo de aquellos que se tragan toda la mierda que les echan encima.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sin duda unos necesitan de victorias rápidas para subir la moral y otros van haciendo camino manteniendo sus objetivos.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinta a pinza



Eso debe ser.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

*"...sin ningún lugar a donde ir. Incluso Jamie Dimon de JP Morgan...está asustado, *
_*diciendo que se avecina un "huracán" económico. Y volcar el tablero de ajedrez 
no es un remedio: en el mejor de los casos se puede invitar a una visita ritual*_
* de esmoquin del Sr. Sarmat y el Sr. Zircon llevando algo de burbuja hipersónica."*


Los mensajeros de Davos y Bilderberg, cuando miran el Gran Tablero de Ajedrez, 
ven que su era de perpetuo almuerzo gratis ha terminado


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es que la población no "montó" el golpe de estado. La población salió a protestar pacíficamente. El golpe de estado lo protagoniza una pequeñísima fracción de la población, ultranacionalista, radicalizada, rusófoba y violenta y algunos elementos dentro del estado ucraniano (seguramente gente del SBU). El ucraniano común que salió a protestar en el Maidan (o que simpatizaba con el movimiento) ha tragado tanta propaganda (antes, durante y después) que ni es consciente de que se produjo un golpe de estado y cree que Rusia les invadió después, lo cual originó la "operación antiterrorista" que, por supuesto, apoyó. *Golpe de estado orquestado por EEUU *(siempre se te "olvida" mencionar lo más importante) y apoyado por la UE
> 
> Escucha a los verdaderos protagonistas
> 
> ...




Mil gracias por este post !!!!

Si alguien vé ese vídeo ,del nazi diciendo abiertamente que pasó y por qué, y no queda convencido o es muy muy estúpido o directamente es un pronazi . No hay más.

Insisto, magnífico todo el post. Sin duda de los mejores q he leido nunca.


----------



## circodelia2 (4 Jun 2022)

#Rusia afirmó el jueves que las bajas infligidas durante las últimas semanas a los “mercenarios” extranjeros que luchan junto al ejército de Kiev ha frenado el flujo de llegada de éstos a Ucrania.

Entérate más en Gestion.pe





O Ministério da Defesa da Rússia divulgou na quarta-feira imagens do que disse serem lançadores múltiplos de foguetes Uragan disparando rodadas.

A bateria de lançadores de foguetes múltiplos de 220 mm recebeu as coordenadas do alvo de uma aeronave não tripulada, disse o ministério.

Autoridades russas disseram que os lançadores seguiram para posições de tiro e atingiram instalações militares ucranianas.


----------



## Agilipollado (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O los catalanes Madrid si pueden, no?   Porque claro, tu piensas que lo tendremos fácil para joderlos, pero imagina que los chinos y los rusos, por lo que sea (se me ocurre: para vengarse de lo de ucrania), les arman hasta los dientes y les donan kinzhales, calibres y todo lo necesario.



España es miembro de la OTAN. Las ayudas que recibe Ucrania serian una broma a cambio de las que recibiria España, y Cataluña carece de espiritu de lucha fuerr del twitter, a la primera bomba en Barcelona ya estan huyendo en masa a Francia o se rinden. Además no aceptarian armas de Rusia porque ellos son "damucratics".

Pero esto es un hilo sobre Ucrania, no para debatir sobre Cataluña.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Jun 2022)

Qué ya recuperasteis Severodonestk como Jersón¿?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> @Zhukov publicó un enlace en ruso de los errores del ejercito aliado, según Cassad. Le agradezco públicamente el detalle. Lo voy a comentar aquí traducido, así que empiezo con las referencias.
> 
> 
> *Tesis subjetivas sobre los problemas de SIRS después de 100 días de observación.
> ...



Repito por enesima vez mi aforismo: los rusos no reaccionan hasta que el enemigo no divisa las torres bizantinas del Kermlin. Afortunadamente esta vez ha sido algo mas lejos.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

TOS-1A "Solntsepyok" impacta en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Avdiivka.

Fuente: Dmitry Astrakhan — @astrahandm

@anna_noticias


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> España es miembro de la OTAN. Las ayudas que recibe Ucrania serian una broma a cambio de las que recibiria España, y Cataluña carece de espiritu de lucha fuerr del twitter, a la primera bomba en Barcelona ya estan huyendo en masa a Francia o se rinden. Además no aceptarian armas de Rusia porque ellos son "damucratics".
> 
> Pero esto es un hilo sobre Ucrania, no para debatir sobre Cataluña.



¿Miembro? España es la putita de USA, no se que os pasa a los españoles franquistas, os creeis san dios bendito y en realidad sois una puta mierda, despertad, sois esclavos de los yanquis, que hacen con vosotros lo que les place.
USA acaba de pedir al gobierno español que admita a todos los refugees que tiene en su muro fornterizo, y naturalmente tragarán, todos los tribunos tragaran, estais en Narnia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No diga idioteces. Ucrania es una nación reconocida y aceptada por la comunidad internacional.



Sí como todas las africanas, como Yugoeslavia y tantos otros engendros que salen de los pactos entre los que reparten el bacalao. Por eso luego hay guerras y pasa lo que pasa. 

Una "nación" que no ha existido nunca como tal.


----------



## piru (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Buenos días camaradas. No se muy bien que acabo de ver. Pido ayuda.



Esa es la bandera de Angola. Supongo que habrá alguna academia militar en Omsk.








Angola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Unidades de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prendieron fuego a la ermita de madera de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa en la Lavra de Svyatogorsk durante la retirada de la ciudad de Svyatogorsk, República Popular de Donetsk, el 4 de junio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Vayasé a tomar por culo con sus democracias. Hay que ser muy ruin para decir lo que usted dice. Rusia es exactamente la misma mierda que tenemos nosotros. La gran diferencia es que ellos no lo esconden como hacen los soplapollas con usted que encima da lecciones morales.



Una diferencia. Allí el estado lucha por sobrevivir y aquí no sabemos quién usa a los estados para sobrevivir.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Unidades de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prendieron fuego a la ermita de madera de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa en la Lavra de Svyatogorsk durante la retirada de la ciudad de Svyatogorsk, República Popular de Donetsk, el 4 de junio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra hazaña de los talibanes cristianos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra hazaña de los talibanes cristianos.



hacen exactamente lo mismo que los putos salvajes del isis, son la misma mierda con mismo patrocinio


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Buratinos hasta la frontera polaca, no hay mas, enmedio solo hay demonios.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Experiencia de los tanques T-80BVM en Ucrania.

- Pregunta sobre la movilidad del vehículo: ¿los GTE son un "infierno para el suministro" o una cosa? ¿Son lo suficientemente fiables? ¿Problemas de combustible en la marcha? Suavidad de marcha, baches, inyectividad en comparación con los diésel. ¿Cuáles son las principales desventajas del T-80 BVM?

- Todo depende del papel que desempeñe el grupo de tanques. Como ha demostrado la práctica, la velocidad de la "caja" afecta directamente a su capacidad de supervivencia. Mientras que los mismos T-72B y T-72B3 tuvieron pérdidas muy impresionantes en la guerra urbana, el grupo de los "80" sólo perdió un tanque en una operación de 3 meses.
Sin duda, dar servicio a grupos mixtos es un infierno para el apoyo, pero tampoco es necesario. En las últimas fases de la operación, los vehículos se utilizaron para tareas completamente diferentes. No hubo quejas sobre la fiabilidad de los vehículos, soportando más de lo que deberían. El movimiento en el T-80 BVM es mucho más silencioso y suave, lo que hizo posible llevar a cabo ataques relámpago.El principal inconveniente de la máquina es un punto de mira térmico anticuado en el que cualquier terreno llamó, y el alto consumo de combustible.

- Vigilancia. ¿Realizabas tareas por la noche? ¿Cómo realiza un comandante la vigilancia nocturna? ¿Cómo ha funcionado el equipo de puntería? ¿A qué distancias de media se detectó al enemigo?

- La ejecución de misiones nocturnas por parte de las formaciones acorazadas sólo es eficaz cuando se opera desde posiciones cerradas. Lo ideal es que si un grupo de tanques avanza en un asalto, lo haga a las 2 ó 3 de la mañana y llegue al punto de combate al anochecer. El equipo de avistamiento es obsoleto, debe ser reemplazado. Pero en la etapa de la lucha contra los tanques de la URSS, aunque actualizado, no es crítico. Gracias a la infantería y al trabajo bien coordinado del Akhmat, siempre sabíamos dónde estaba el enemigo y cómo se movía.

- Conciencia general de la situación. Comunicación. ¿Comunicación en combate con una unidad de infantería? ¿Se utilizaron sistemas de control automatizados (al estilo de la ECU de TZ), o todo se hizo únicamente a través de la comunicación por radio?

-La comunicación no se divulga.

- ¿Hubo duelos de tanques? ¿O los tanques no luchan contra los tanques (c)? ¿Hay problemas para derrotar a los tanques enemigos? ¿Cómo evalúa la resistencia del T-80 BVM a las armas antitanque modernas? ¿Cuál es la habilidad del enemigo?

- Los duelos de tanques en este teatro son muy solicitados por nuestra parte y estamos tratando de imponerlos. La superioridad en la velocidad de la espalda y la capacidad de entrar en los lados del enemigo nos da la capacidad de no perder nunca estos duelos. Y como los tanques ucranianos están repletos de munición, no necesitas más de un golpe.
En cuanto a la resistencia a lo doméstico - un sólido 5. Es más difícil lo de los occidentales, ya que no les dimos la oportunidad de trabajar con nosotros. Afortunadamente para nosotros en Ucrania se criaron los petroleros, la mayor parte de los comandantes y artilleros experimentados fueron eliminados como resultado de la guerra en los años 14-15.

- Y una última pregunta. ¿Qué tal resultaron las pantallas de tela adicionales?

- En nuestra máquina en el momento actual ya no están. Pero, al parecer, nos acusaron de algo mientras limpiábamos el asentamiento "Z", y nos salvaron. Está funcionando.

Completo en Немного о Т-80БВМ









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hacen exactamente lo mismo que los putos salvajes del isis, son la misma mierda con mismo patrocinio



Seguro que en Langley comparten oficina, espero que Yolanda no se los cruce en una visita a la suya.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Actualización de la crónica del 31 de mayo al 4 de junio:
1. Trabajó sobre la línea del frente cerca de Kramatorsk, Severodonetsk, Zolote.
2. Un grupo de infantería (unos 100 hombres) "excursionistas" y "kayakistas" de las AFU fue destruido cerca de Kherson.
3. Aumenta la frecuencia de los ataques con armas de alta precisión contra las comunicaciones (puentes, túneles) en la retaguardia ucraniana.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso debe ser.



Mientras los rusos tienen a los ucranianos entretenidos en Severodonetsk, los avances por los flancos siguen aumentando.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Otro culilo respingon para Ferreras, no tiene problemas de aparcar en la Sexta, lo hace entre sus cejas y su pelo.


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

Como fuente otaniana, tomese solo en la parte que pueda ser aprovechable como analisis realista y honesto.

Para lo demas, tomese con relajada sonrisa lo que no es más que seguir intentado pastorear y desorientar al ganado ovino y en cuanto a la realidad de la situación.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

_La ermita quemada No es la original. Era una reconstrucción de 2009. La anterior fue volada en 1947._

Los combatientes de la 79ª brigada de las AFU, mientras se retiraban de la ciudad de Sviatogorsk en la DNR, prendieron fuego a la ermita de madera de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa de la Santa Dormición Sviatogorsk Lavra - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

De un comunicado oficial del Ministerio de Defensa:

◼ Los lugareños informan de que los combatientes ucranianos bombardearon las paredes de madera de la ermita con munición incendiaria desde una ametralladora de gran calibre montada en un vehículo blindado ucraniano Kozak.

◼ Tras el incendio provocado, los nacionalistas ucranianos se alejaron a gran velocidad en dirección al sur, en dirección al territorio controlado por las AFU.

◼ El ejército ruso no participa en las hostilidades en la zona y no bombardea el territorio de la Reserva Histórica y Arquitectónica de Sviatogorsk.

◼* La ermita de madera de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa en Sviatogorsk fue construida en 2009 siguiendo las tradiciones de la arquitectura rusa de madera de los siglos XVI-XVII en el lugar de la iglesia de Todos los Santos volada en 1947.*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## piru (4 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Algo folkclorico, como los legionarios en España. Ni más ni menos. Para dar espectáculo en el desfile. Como los legionarios en España cuando hacen malabarismos con el fusil en Semana Santa. Todos o casi todos tienen algo así. El zapateado en algunos militares mexicanos, las plumas en los italianos... .
> Si los invitas al desfile va implícito en la invitación al desfile. PorqUE dígame usted ¿Qué problema va a tener un ruso en ver a unos africanos invitados haciendo baile africanos en un desfile? Es como si invitan a la legión a desfilar a Washintong y se llevan la cabrá. Y para el espectador no te creas que la diferencia sería mucha entre estos respecto al espectador en Rusia.
> En este caso más colorido que los legionarios si que son, indudablemente y a la vista está.
> Ellos en Angola hacen esta performance. Y de puta madre, si los invitas pues que así sea. Yo creo en cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos que para algo Dios tambien ha hecho a los negros. De ahí a lo de creerse mejor que los negros ... .
> Por cierto, ya tiene sus años el vídeo.



En todas partes en los desfiles hacen el chorra con el paso.
Aquí los fuzileiros na marinha portugueses marcándose un zapateado.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia seguirá suministrando obuses a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero no a su ejército

La ministra de Defensa eslovaca, Martina Kowal-Kakaszczykowa, hizo la declaración. Añadió que era imposible determinar cuándo se entregaría el próximo lote de obuses Zuzana 2 a las tropas de la República Eslovaca, por lo que se decidió dar prioridad a las necesidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Con un ministro de defensa tan eslovaco no se necesitan enemigos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero hay una diferencia sustancial, en Washington el presidente puede ser puenteado por todo el aparato político y ser literalmente ignorado, en la antigua URSS había un "politburó" detrás que ponía y quitaba presidentes según vieran si era apto o no apto. Lo de la Rusia actual es una dictadura donde un "superpresidente" tiene poderes absolutos. En caso de que muera o esté incapacitado se espera una lucha intestina de poder de los lameculos que tenía por debajo y nadie garantiza de que alguien "apto" o "de consenso" se haga con el poder, bien podría ser el más radical.



Pues me da a mí que después de Putin ya tienen otro y que no nos va a gustar un pelo a Occidente, ya lo dice el refrán otros vendran que bueno té harán


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Mientras los rusos tienen a los ucranianos entretenidos en Severodonetsk, los avances por los flancos siguen aumentando.



Claro es parte del plan entiendo.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Los precios mundiales de los cereales han caído un 10% respecto a los niveles anteriores tras la declaración de Putin de que está dispuesto a garantizar las exportaciones de grano ucraniano a través de los puertos controlados por Rusia, la asociación de productores agrícolas Coldiretti.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

El ex presidente de Polonia pide disolver la UE y recrearla sin Polonia y Hungría - Interia

"La Unión Europea, en lugar de comprometerse con Polonia, debería disolverse y crear en un minuto una nueva comunidad basada en Alemania y Francia, pero sin Polonia y Hungría".

Lech Walesa considera que el acuerdo de la Comisión Europea de aportar dinero para un plan de recuperación económica tras la pandemia del COVID-19 es una derrota para la Unión.

Anteriormente, la Comisión Europea acordó asignar más de 35.000 millones de euros a Polonia para la recuperación económica tras la pandemia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro es parte del plan entiendo.



Que va

El plan es salir como alma que lleva el diablo de Severodonetsk dejando atrás posiciones acorazadas defensivas para que cuando las cojan los rusos atacar y morir en recuperar lo que ya tenías.

En planes infalibles los ucranianos se llevan la palma.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Excursión alrededor de Severodonetsk.
El enemigo construyó fortificaciones justo en edificios residenciales. Se puede ver en la foto. En las casas, los balcones fueron aserrados, las puertas para el paso directo a lo largo de la casa fueron derribadas. Trinchera bajo los cimientos.

Foto: Esperanza Crashtop.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que va
> 
> El plan es salir como alma que lleva el diablo de Severodonetsk dejando atrás posiciones acorazadas defensivas para que cuando las cojan los rusos atacar y morir en recuperar lo que ya tenías.
> 
> En planes infalibles los ucranianos se llevan la palma.



Los planes los hace Pennywise, infalibles.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> En todas partes en los desfiles hacen el chorra con el paso.
> Aquí los fuzileiros na marinha portugueses marcándose un zapateado.



Minuto 3.04

¿De verdad son trajes reales del ejército portugués?Já, já. Si he puesto bien, de mi enlace saldrá el momento en directo, son sólo segundos. Vaya trajes de camuflaje, los pasos son el chocolate del loro.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que va
> 
> El plan es salir como alma que lleva el diablo de Severodonetsk dejando atrás posiciones acorazadas defensivas para que cuando las cojan los rusos atacar y morir en recuperar lo que ya tenías.
> 
> En planes infalibles los ucranianos se llevan la palma.



Eso no es lo que dicen, más bien fingieron una retirada y cuando estaban dentro empezó la picadora de carne ruskis desde ese día prácticamente se ha detenido la ofensiva Rusa y no avanzan nada .


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Minuto 3.04
> 
> ¿De verdad son trajes reales del ejército portugués?Já, já. Si he puesto bien, de mi enlace saldrá el momento en directo, son sólo segundos. Vaya trajes de camuflaje, los pasos son el chocolate del loro.



Camuflage francés, ¿que tiene de raro?


----------



## piru (4 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Los curas tenían una función vital. Gracias a la Religión Católica se pudo controlar todo ese gigantesco territorio. Gracias a ese relato fue posible para un indígena del actual México o Perú sentirse parte de esa nueva organización social que se formó.
> 
> Dicho esto... la capacidad productiva del Imperio era "Evidentemente" mucho mayor de la que presupones por que la magia no existe y si los Seres de Luz hubiesen sido "Tan Inmensamente Superiores" ni nuestros barcos hubiesen sido los amos del Atlántico durante de 200 años ni los territorios Imperiales hubiesen resistido hasta el bien entrado el siglo XIX a los ataques de los "Super Norteños".
> 
> ...




De OT nada. 
Los anglos siguen fabricando héroes para otros.
No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Una visita a Severodonetsk.
El enemigo había construido fortificaciones justo en los edificios residenciales. Se puede ver en la foto. Los balcones de las casas fueron aserrados, las puertas derribadas para el paso directo por las casas. Trincheras bajo los cimientos.

Foto: Nadezhda Kreshtop.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Camuflage francés, ¿que tiene de raro?



Ahhh, pues parecen malas bromas. No me puedo imaginar donde se puede usar esa cosa tan horrorosa que no sea una mala película de "jolivú".


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahhh, pues parecen malas bromas. No me puedo imaginar donde se puede usar esa cosa tan horrorosa que no sea una mala película de "jolivú".



Los primeros son equipos de francotirador, habituales para permanecer largas horas sin moverse en el páramo, supongo que se refiere a esos, los otros son el típico esquema francés.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Hay una nueva llegada al puerto de Nikolaev.
Una gran columna de humo se eleva sobre las instalaciones portuarias.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> España es miembro de la OTAN. Las ayudas que recibe Ucrania serian una broma a cambio de las que recibiria España, y Cataluña carece de espiritu de lucha fuerr del twitter, a la primera bomba en Barcelona ya estan huyendo en masa a Francia o se rinden. Además no aceptarian armas de Rusia porque ellos son "damucratics".
> 
> _Creo que es al revés, las ayudas las recibiría cataluña si España intenta salirse de la OTAN y como debería.
> Además, y como tu dices, cataluña no las aceptaria desde simples criterios de minima civilización ( y al contrario de algunos agilipollados que parece que se pasan por el forro tales criterios o principios de civilización mínima _)
> ...



_Pues ¿ por que no predicas con el ejemplo y en lugar de soltar la cagadita ?_


----------



## Julc (4 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> En todas partes en los desfiles hacen el chorra con el paso.
> Aquí los fuzileiros na marinha portugueses marcándose un zapateado.



Aficionados:


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que esta vez como esos puentes no son de trascendencia para las exportaciones, SI han sido destruidos. Me da que como se predijo veremos una captura de mercenarios extranjeros importante.
> 
> *******
> *Russian army destroying bridges in Sievierodonetsk - Luhansk governor*
> ...



Se supone que se han cargado los dos que quedaban. Lo que no entiendo es porqué no lo han hecho antes


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues me da a mí que después de Putin ya tienen otro y que no nos va a gustar un pelo a Occidente, ya lo dice el refrán otros vendran que bueno té harán



Qué obsesión más tonta la de mucha gente de este foro en querer lo peor, lo más horrible para todo el mundo, entonces


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

China, ante una turbulencia internacional sin precedentes, está lista, junto con Rusia y otros socios euroasiáticos, para enfrentar desafíos comunes en beneficio del continente y del mundo entero. ¡Hay que acabar de una vez por todas con la hegemonía de los Estados Unidos y con su eterno deseo de inmiscuirse en los asuntos de los estados soberanos! Dijo el embajador chino en Rusia, Zhang Hanhui.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso no es lo que dicen, más bien fingieron una retirada y cuando estaban dentro empezó la picadora de carne ruskis desde ese día prácticamente se ha detenido la ofensiva Rusa y no avanzan nada .



Llevan 100 días fingiendo retiradas. 

Hoy no, mañana


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos que solo están fingiendo perder el 90% de las unidades. Mañana hacen el conjuro de resurrección.


----------



## Fabs (4 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Aficionados:



Mis dieses; estremecedor documento.


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tranquilos que solo están fingiendo perder el 90% de las unidades. Mañana hacen el conjuro de resurrección.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se conocen derribos dentro de la URSS desde Powers, en cambio sobre la RPCh si derribaron varios U2, como sobre Cuba.



el SR-71 era si no imposible, sí muy difícil de interceptar.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se están retirando hacia Lisichansk tras los combates en Severodonetsk.
Las pérdidas en algunas unidades alcanzan el 90% del personal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre Severodonetsk:

Las unidades de las AFU, tras haber sufrido pérdidas críticas (hasta el 90% en algunas unidades) durante los combates por Severodonetsk, se están retirando en dirección a Lisychansk.
Las autoridades de Kiev, dándose cuenta de la imposibilidad de seguir resistiendo y de mantener la zona industrial de Severodonetsk, ordenaron a un grupo táctico combinado (personal superviviente de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU, 117º y 118º Batallones Separados de la 111ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial Separada) minar los depósitos con salitre y ácido nítrico en la empresa Azot de Severodonetsk, cuyo volumen total supera las 100 toneladas.

Según el plan del régimen de Kiev, la detonación de estos tanques con productos químicos tóxicos permitirá supuestamente retrasar la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas creando una zona de contaminación química.

A los neonazis ucranianos no les disuade el hecho de que civiles inocentes puedan sufrir como resultado de este acto terrorista que implica el uso de productos químicos tóxicos, como ya les ocurrió a los habitantes de los asentamientos de Kremenna y Rubizhne como resultado de la explosión (el 31 de mayo de 2022) por parte de los nacionalistas de un camión cisterna con ácido nítrico en la misma planta.

Al mismo tiempo, en caso de que se lleve a cabo esta inhumana provocación, las autoridades de Kiev planean acusar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de crear un desastre medioambiental provocado por el hombre según un escenario bien probado con una amplia circulación de materiales en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Tranquilos que solo están fingiendo perder el 90% de las unidades. Mañana hacen el conjuro de resurrección.



Si lo dice zradaxxIl debe ser verdad.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si lo dice zradaxxIl debe ser verdad.



Lo ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y zradaxxll se ha hecho eco lo ha subido a tweeter. Como nosotros tenemos censurados los canales oficiales rusos, pues tenemos que recurrir a zradaxxll para enterarnos de que las AFU están saliendo con lo que les queda del rabo entre las piernas


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el SR-71 era si no imposible, sí muy difícil de interceptar.



MIG-25


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y zradaxxll se ha hecho eco lo ha subido a tweeter. Como nosotros tenemos censurados los canales oficiales rusos, pues tenemos que recurrir a zradaxxll para enterarnos de que las AFU están saliendo con lo que les queda del rabo entre las piernas



Ah si lo dice el ministerio de defensa ruso si que ya me lo creo, ahora falta que lo confirme RT y ya podemos dar por concluida la toma del Donbas.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ah si lo dice el ministerio de defensa ruso si que ya me lo creo, ahora falta que lo confirme RT y ya podemos dar por concluida la toma del Donbas.



Tienes razón, culpa mía por perder el tiempo contigo.

No volverá a suceder


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Se supone que se han cargado los dos que quedaban. Lo que no entiendo es porqué no lo han hecho antes



Hay muchas cosas raras en la ofensiva rusa. Simpatias a un lado, hay cosas que son cagadas o nos falta algo. Esos puentes son faciles de destruir, estan en un saliente estrecho pueden hacer valer su aviación pero no lo hacen. Atacan los helicopteros y los aviones de ataque a tierra que estan bajo contro del ejercito. Pero podrian alfombrar las posiciones ucranianas, y hay zonas en las que estan en el campo o en aldeas muy pequeñas abandonadas, o en zonas industriales. Así que no es por las bajas civiles.

Creo que valoran mucho no perder aviones, así que usan mucho la artilleria o la infanteria, pero la artilleria no puede perseguir una retirada la aviación es más rapida en ese cometido.

De hecho acban de derribar un avion de carga con armas sobre odessa, pero que vuelen aunque sea bajo indica que los rusos no estan cerrando el espacio al 100%. Lo mismo de antes, protegen sus aviones. Supongo que son valiosos, tiene un presupuesto bajo, y lo han dedicado a las fuerzas estategicas y misiles. Los aviones actualizados los deben cuidar estan en desventaja numerica clara si les ataca la otan.

A ver si sale como los han volado, las evidencias graficas aclaran casi todo.


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> MIG-25



Podía llegar a mach 3 durante unos minutos a costa de dañar irreversiblemente el motor. El SR-71 iba a mach 3 como velocidad de crucero sostenida y podía llegar a 3,3 en caso de necesidad. También tenía un techo máximo mucho más alto,


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

Batalla por la libertad: Fuerzas especiales de Akhmat

“Hemos pasado por todo el horror de la gente común, los civiles asesinados o capturados”, Akhmed Dudaev, ministro de política nacional y relaciones exteriores de la República de Chechenia, explica por qué los combatientes chechenos participan en la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.

Los chechenos han perdido 300.000 personas en guerras con terroristas y extremistas. El complicado pasado del pueblo checheno ha definido su presente. Hoy los soldados participan en la operación militar especial en Ucrania. “No importa lo difícil que sea para nuestras fuerzas especiales, completaremos nuestras tareas, aseguraremos áreas bloque por bloque, salvaremos a los civiles y erradicaremos a los nazis”, dijo uno de los combatientes chechenos.

Para escuchar las opiniones de los soldados chechenos, mire nuestra nueva película Battle for Freedom: Akhmat Special Forces.


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más tonta la de mucha gente de este foro en querer lo peor, lo más horrible para todo el mundo, entonces



es la esencia de este foro. El catastrofismo y el nihilismo más absolutos,


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al final ganan los valientes y audaces. Yo ya doy por descontado que Polonia supera a España en demografía, economía, militarmente y en peso político en la UE. Y veremos si en superficie.



Polonia tiene que rezar mucho y pedirle a Dios que os de un poco de cordura, los alemanes seran los primeros que se repartiran vuestro territorio con Rusia, pais de miopes y en primera linea de fuego, *pero a quien vais a adelantar en demografia, economia, militarmente y en superficie ???, deberiais preocuparos en no desaparecer del mapa !!!. 


*

PD- Acercate al consulado americano y pide tu premio !!!.


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Es un poco injusto con la Paca cuando dice que vendió el estado a los yanquis. No exagere, la Paca tenía sus planes para garantizar una España soberana. El proyecto Islero lo demuestra. Quizá se le pueda reprochar que no fuera suficientemente hábil para llevarlo a término y para garantizar una España soberana libre de patrocinio yanqui tras su muerte



el defecto de Franco fue morirse. Debería haber llegado a centenario.


----------



## Top5 (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el SR-71 era si no imposible, sí muy difícil de interceptar.



Creo que el SR-71 no sobrevolaba el territorio del pacto de Varsovia, se limitaba a volar en su techo de servicio -que era muy alto- al lado de la frontera y fotografiar el mayor área posible. Lo curioso también es que ahora se sabe que, aunque era furtivo, era detectable.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Mykolaiv no está sola.

Algo está ardiendo fuertemente en la región de Kyiv también.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> eso es desfilar a su ritmo?
> 
> No se puede permitir a negros haciendo el mono oficialmente por las calles de Rusia. Sin querer polemizar pero serían más útiles en un campo de reeducación en Siberia, trabajando de sol a sol, a ver si con la nieve se vuelven blancos.



Pelín eurocentrista tu comentario. El ejército de cada país tiene su propio orden cerrado. El de Rusia se basa en el prusiano, y en un país del trópico donde el sentido del ritmo es distinto, crean el suyo propio. A mí me recuerda a las FAB de Venezuela.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Butusov, adlátere de Poroshenko y agente del SBU, dijo que las órdenes de combate durante el intento de contraataque en Severodonetsk fueron dadas por el diputado Bezuglaya, que encargó directamente a las unidades. Fue el mismo Bezuglaya el que se hizo notar al principio de la guerra al admitir que fueron las AFU las que destruyeron el Mriya en Gostomel, lo que la propaganda ucraniana trató entonces de refutar penosa e infructuosamente.
Los diputados al mando de las unidades ya estaban más cerca de Ilovaysk, cuando los miembros de la banda de Kolomoisky, como el mismo Korban, daban órdenes a las unidades que avanzaban hacia Ilovaysk. Todo esto terminó mal para las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Puto enfermo, le importan una mierda los seres humanos, a su conveniencia verá al otro como una cosa, como el imbécil que lloraba a su hermano muerto en el frente mientras él asesinaba a prisioneros desarmados y se lo decía a las madres de las víctimas.
No sé qué se podría hacer con este tipo de sujetos, si deportarlos a una isla para que hagan Battle Royales por la comida que se les suelte en helicópteros, cortarles las cuerdas vocales y obligarlos a trabajar picando piedra o algo similar, tirarlos a un pozo bien profundo o simplemente hacer abono para que al menos tengan hayan hecho algo bueno y útil con su cuerpo.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Ucrania pide a la India que aumente su ayuda y solicita convertirse en país garante de la seguridad









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Vitaly (4 Jun 2022)

*La evolución de los titulares de las columnas del diario británico The Telegraph*:
24 de febrero: "El maldito gobierno de Putin ha llegado a su fin"
3 de abril: "Rusia está perdiendo ante Occidente en su propio juego"
21 de abril: "La guerra de Putin ha fracasado, pero todo podría haber sido peor"
5 de mayo: "Rusia humillada está perdiendo una batalla trascendental"
12 de mayo: "La victoria sobre Putin nos costará un alto precio
26 de mayo: "Putin está a punto de obtener una victoria impactante"

Lentamente, pero llega


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Creo que el SR-71 no sobrevolaba el territorio del pacto de Varsovia, se limitaba a volar en su techo de servicio -que era muy alto- al lado de la frontera y fotografiar el mayor área posible. Lo curioso también es que ahora se sabe que, aunque era furtivo, era detectable.



No era furtivo. Los yankis empezaron a experimentar con la "furtividad" a partir de los estudios publicados en occidente de Piotr Ufímtsev (decada de los 70). Por supuesto los soviéticos, con razón, no aplicaron sus teorías ni gastaron una puta perra en eso. Es mucho más barato diseñar radares que los detecten. No hay nada invisible a todas las frecuencias y longitudes de onda.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

Primero se "atragantaban" en *Mariupol*, ahora se "atragantan" en *Severodonetsk*, luego se "atragantarán" en *Odessa*... cuántos momentos para poner "cositas" que tienes por delante !!


----------



## kelden (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Podía llegar a mach 3 durante unos minutos a costa de dañar irreversiblemente el motor. El SR-71 iba a mach 3 como velocidad de crucero sostenida y podía llegar a 3,3 en caso de necesidad. También tenía un techo máximo mucho más alto,



Tienes razón. Fue el MIG-31 el que jubiló al chisme yanki.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿De verdad son trajes reales del ejército portugués?Já, já. Si he puesto bien, de mi enlace saldrá el momento en directo, son sólo segundos. Vaya trajes de camuflaje, los pasos son el chocolate del loro.




Así son los traje de camuflaje en todo el mundo. Es más, los puedes comprar en Ali Express por monedas. Y realmente son muy efectivos.


----------



## Arraki (4 Jun 2022)

Élmundo llama mercenarios a los mercenarios

Vamos mejorando


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Creo que el SR-71 no sobrevolaba el territorio del pacto de Varsovia, se limitaba a volar en su techo de servicio -que era muy alto- al lado de la frontera y fotografiar el mayor área posible. Lo curioso también es que ahora se sabe que, aunque era furtivo, era detectable.



si, lo que no se adentraba era la versión oficial. Y por cierto, no era furtivo aunque su firma radar era relativamente pequeña. Lo que sí tenía era un arsenal de contramedidas electrónicas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Jun 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> *La evolución de los titulares de las columnas del diario británico The Telegraph*:
> 24 de febrero: "El maldito gobierno de Putin ha llegado a su fin"
> 3 de abril: "Rusia está perdiendo ante Occidente en su propio juego"
> 21 de abril: "La guerra de Putin ha fracasado, pero todo podría haber sido peor"
> ...



Yo lo que sé es que en la furibundamente antirrusa Libertad Digital antes todos los días nos contaban una "derrota rusa" y llevan ya unos días que no abren el pico.

Mal debe ir la cosa para Ucrania.


----------



## lapetus (4 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Primero se "atragantaban" en *Mariupol*, ahora se "atragantan" en *Severodonetsk*, luego se "atragantarán" en *Odessa*... cuántos momentos para poner "cositas" que tienes por delante !!



Seamos realistas: Rusia no tomará Odessa. Primero porque no puede. Y luego porque no quiere, ya que sería dejar a Ucrania sin su único puerto, y enfadar a los "socios occidentales". Te lo ha dicho además Putin que ya sólo se va a operar en el Donbass.
Mariupol costó un huevo tomarla.
Severodonetsk es el Odessa Ucraniano: casi pegado al borde contrario del tablero y encima tras un río.


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas raras en la ofensiva rusa. Simpatias a un lado, hay cosas que son cagadas o nos falta algo. Esos puentes son faciles de destruir, estan en un saliente estrecho pueden hacer valer su aviación pero no lo hacen. Atacan los helicopteros y los aviones de ataque a tierra que estan bajo contro del ejercito. Pero podrian alfombrar las posiciones ucranianas, y hay zonas en las que estan en el campo o en aldeas muy pequeñas abandonadas, o en zonas industriales. Así que no es por las bajas civiles.
> 
> Creo que valoran mucho no perder aviones, así que usan mucho la artilleria o la infanteria, pero la artilleria no puede perseguir una retirada la aviación es más rapida en ese cometido.
> 
> ...



Pero en el caso de los puentes no haría falta arriesgar aviones, ¿no basta con destruirlos con un par de misiles de precisión desde tierra o desde buques/submarino (los mismos Kalibr valdrían, creo)?


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, ese cacho de tierra helado no tuvo contendientes serios para arrebatárselo a diferencia de otras tierras en África, Asía y América. Tenga usted por seguro qeu si Francia o Reino Unido hubieran tenido algún interés en Siberia en el siglo XVIII y XIX, la Rusia de hoy sería manifiestamente más pequeña.



Y ese fue su gran error, no percatarse de la inmensidad de ls recursos que había alli, o igual es que estaban bastante ocupados “c
pirateando otros de otras partes.

Para cuando se han dado cuenta, Rusia ya contaba con un arma defensiva incuestionable. Por eso ahora intentan tener acceso a esos recursos a base de tumbar gobierno y poner uno títere. Exportarles la democracia, en resumen.


----------



## lapetus (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> si, lo que no se adentraba era la versión oficial. Y por cierto, no era furtivo aunque su firma radar era relativamente pequeña. Lo que sí tenía era un arsenal de contramedidas electrónicas.



En infrarojos brillaba más que el sol. El fuselaje de titanio se ponía como la bandeja de un horno.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si lo dice zradaxxIl debe ser verdad.




Bueno, siempre podemos escuchar los afinados datos de Yago, ¿verdad?


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079504



Son sus costumbres, aunque hace décadas lo hacían con los feligreses dentro.

Edito, en Volynia


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

La UE ya ha empezado a trabajar en el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia

Según el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia, las nuevas restricciones pueden afectar al suministro de gas desde Rusia y ampliar la lista de bancos que se desconectarán del sistema SWIFT. Gazprombank, a través del cual se organizan los pagos del gas ruso, se mencionó en la lista de posibles bancos a desconectar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos está debilitando deliberadamente las economías de los países europeos para hacerlos aún más dependientes: Volodin.

“Washington está haciendo todo lo posible para garantizar que la carga principal de la implementación de sanciones recaiga sobre los países europeos. Debilita deliberadamente las economías de los estados de la UE para hacerlos aún más dependientes de Estados Unidos”, concluyó Volodin.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas raras en la ofensiva rusa. Simpatias a un lado, hay cosas que son cagadas o nos falta algo. Esos puentes son faciles de destruir, estan en un saliente estrecho pueden hacer valer su aviación pero no lo hacen.




Es de primero de táctica dejarle al enemigo una vía de escape (Tzun Tzu y el Arte de la Guerra en adelante). Si los encierras, *lucharán POR SU VIDA y HASTA LA MUERTE*. Si les dejas una puerta abierta, muchos optarán por huir (retirarse en el lenguaje eufemístico militar para las huidas  ) y con eso obtendrás el territorio sin sacrificar vidas de tus hombres.

Cierto que por ahí se pueden reaprovisionar, pero con la observación sobre el terreno que hay hoy día (drones y demás), tienes en claro si te conviene evitar el reaprovisionamiento o preservarles la "vía de escape".

No te olvides que son militares profesionales los que están involucrados (de ambos bandos), las decisiones que toman tienen un lógica.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Declaraciones de Putin:

▪La situación de los problemas alimentarios en el mundo comenzó a gestarse mucho antes de la operación especial en Ucrania, durante la pandemia.

▪Vemos intentos de transferir la responsabilidad de lo que está sucediendo en el mercado de alimentos a la Federación Rusa.

▪Los europeos no escucharon nuestras solicitudes de mantener contratos de suministro de gas a largo plazo. Esto tuvo consecuencias negativas para ellos. Los precios subieron. Rusia no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con eso. Y los precios de los fertilizantes aumentaron inmediatamente: se producen en parte a partir de gas.

▪La política miope de los países europeos llevó a la crisis del sector energético.

▪Rusia ocupa el 25% del mercado mundial de fertilizantes. En términos de fertilizantes potásicos, Rusia y Bielorrusia ocupan el 45% - "es un volumen enorme".

▪Nuestros socios han cometido muchos errores y ahora están buscando a alguien a quien culpar. El cabeza de turco más conveniente es Rusia.

▪Los estadounidenses impusieron sanciones a nuestros fertilizantes, lo repensaron y los retiraron, los europeos no.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Seamos realistas: Rusia no tomará Odessa. Primero porque no puede. Y luego porque no quiere, ya que sería dejar a Ucrania sin su único puerto, y enfadar a los "socios occidentales". Te lo ha dicho además Putin que ya sólo se va a operar en el Donbass.
> Mariupol costó un huevo tomarla.
> Severodonetsk es el Odessa Ucraniano: casi pegado al borde contrario del tablero y encima tras un río.



Lo que hagan o no lo rusos es un gran misterio, no puedes decir eso harán o no harán, Odessa con el tiempo puede caer y puestos hacer Kiev y Leópolis.

Supongo de como vayan las cosas harán una cosa u otra y de esa manera o esa otra, inferir su estrategia creo que es inútil.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Puto enfermo, le importan una mierda los seres humanos, a su conveniencia verá al otro como una cosa, como el imbécil que lloraba a su hermano muerto en el frente mientras él asesinaba a prisioneros desarmados y se lo decía a las madres de las víctimas.
> No sé qué se podría hacer con este tipo de sujetos, *si deportarlos a una isla para que hagan Battle Royales por la comida que se les suelte en helicópteros, cortarles las cuerdas vocales y obligarlos a trabajar picando piedra o algo similar, tirarlos a un pozo bien profundo o simplemente hacer abono para que al menos tengan hayan hecho algo bueno y útil con su cuerpo.*




Veo que hoy te has levantado humanista y caritativo.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, siempre podemos escuchar los afinados datos de Yago, ¿verdad?



Mi fuente de información son los vídeos de chatarra volando por los aires, y estos últimos días el aumentó de chatarra ruski saltado por los aires es un no parar, por lo cual doy más veracidad a los ucras que a los rusos, igual mañana cambia, de momentos para mí los rusos están cayendo como moscas.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> *La evolución de los titulares de las columnas del diario británico The Telegraph*:
> 24 de febrero: "El maldito gobierno de Putin ha llegado a su fin"
> 3 de abril: "Rusia está perdiendo ante Occidente en su propio juego"
> 21 de abril: "La guerra de Putin ha fracasado, pero todo podría haber sido peor"
> ...




Vaya, es más consistente el camarada @Disturbed en el foro (que sigue con sus "_cositas_" sin desalentarse), antes que el "The Telegraph"


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Un soldado ruso se prepara para lanzar un UAV de reconocimiento ZALA cerca de Popasna.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Un pelotón mecanizado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en BMP-1 en las afueras de Severodonetsk.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

BTR-4 ucraniano capturado fue reparado y puesto en funcionamiento por las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Seamos realistas: Rusia no tomará Odessa. Primero porque no puede. Y luego porque no quiere, ya que sería dejar a Ucrania sin su único puerto, y enfadar a los "socios occidentales". Te lo ha dicho además Putin que ya sólo se va a operar en el Donbass.
> Mariupol costó un huevo tomarla.




El sentido de mi frase era marcarle a Disturbed que sus "cositas", cada vez son más adentro del territorio ucraniano.   

En relación a Odessa, supongo que su destino va a depender de las negociaciones. Es la "carta" o "comodín" estratégico del asunto.

Si Ucrania cede, quedará con su puerto en Odessa. Si Ucrania no cede, la ofensiva seguirá para ese lado una vez asegurado el Donbass.

Que se lo queden o lo negocien, dependerá de las condiciones. Pero que el avance seguirá en esa dirección (sea real, sea como amenaza), creo que es indudable.

Odessa es la diferencia entre: "_*Pierdes cinco y te quedas con cinco?*_" frente a "*Pierdes 10*". Asumo que los ucranianos -en el fondo- dan por perdido el Donbass, pero no pueden perder Odessa. Antes que eso se sentarán a negociar y aceptarán las condiciones rusas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Entrarían en el pack. Aunque lo del 90% aún debe confirmarse. Lo único seguro es que habían realizado un contraataque en una situación muy desfavorable.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE ya ha empezado a trabajar en el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia
> 
> Según el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia, las nuevas restricciones pueden afectar al suministro de gas desde Rusia y ampliar la lista de bancos que se desconectarán del sistema SWIFT. Gazprombank, a través del cual se organizan los pagos del gas ruso, se mencionó en la lista de posibles bancos a desconectar.




A este paso, los rusos van a ceder cuando prohíban la exportación de Doritos y Nachos.  

En el octavo paquete de "sanciones" ya van a quemar en la plaza pública, un retrato de Putin al día hasta que cedan !!


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

*Purgas y despidos: la caza de traidores es el "frente" interno de Zelenski*

ALESSANDRA MUGLIA (CORRIERE DELLA SERA)
Actualizado Sábado, 4 junio 2022 - 13:45
Desde el torpedeo de la comisaría de derechos humanos Denisova hasta el del jefe de la 007 de Járkov, Dudin, pasando por Poroshenko, el expresidente que tiene prohibido expatriarse


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

"¡Están en el infierno!" - una lluvia de artillería rusa cae sobre las cabezas de los militares ucranianos

Ese es el título de un artículo que apareció en The Washington Post ayer por la tarde. En él, periodistas estadounidenses entrevistaron a soldados ucranianos, quienes les contaron sobre la situación en el frente y el estado general de las cosas. Esta información, por decirlo suavemente, es sorprendentemente diferente de lo que extrae el Estado Mayor de Ucrania en sus informes y lo que Aleksey Arestovich discute en las transmisiones vespertinas.

Habiendo llegado a su día 100, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania se encuentra ahora en una etapa desmoralizadora para muchos soldados ucranianos. En las trincheras de esta región minera de carbón (estamos hablando del Donbass), se estremecen por los poderosos ataques de artillería rusa que recuerdan a la Primera Guerra Mundial. Esperan ganar a pesar de la sombría realidad.

Omitiendo los mantras edificantes sobre "defenderemos y contraatacaremos tan pronto como llegue la ayuda del oeste", hay comentarios bastante entretenidos sobre el trabajo de la artillería rusa.

“La artillería rusa dispara desde la mañana hasta la noche”, dijo Vladimir Pogorily de 43 años, comandante de reconocimiento del batallón Dnepr-1, que ocupa varios puestos clave en el área. "Si nuestro lado dispara de una manera, nos devuelven 10 o 15". Durante varias semanas, según Vladimir, las tropas de su batallón lucharon para defender la ciudad de Rubizhne, esperando la ayuda de Occidente, pero al final las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron graves pérdidas y se vieron obligadas a retirarse. “Necesitamos ayuda”, dijo Pogorily. “Si fuera solo una pelea de infantería, podríamos hacer algo al respecto. Pero están a decenas de kilómetros de distancia simplemente bombardeándonos”.

Particularmente notable es la caída de la moral entre los soldados ucranianos en el contexto de grandes pérdidas. Además las pérdidas son tanto definitivas como por heridas.

Aleksey Golovko de 29 años, soldado del batallón Dnepr-1, pasó más de un mes trabajando como médico en las trincheras de Rubizhne en donde dijo que al menos 10 soldados resultaban heridos cada día. Las heridas fueron causadas casi en su totalidad como resultado de bombardeos de largo alcance. “Muy pocas veces vimos al enemigo de frente”, resumió.

“Los heridos pueden dañar mentalmente a la unidad”, dijo Yura Bereza, de 52 años, comandante del batallón Dnepr-1. "Gritan, se sienten horribles". La moral de los militares ucranianos se complica, entre otras cosas, por la amplia gama de personas que llegan a sus posiciones. El artículo destacó especialmente el sistema ruso de lanzallamas TOS-1, que mata a los soldados incluso en las trincheras.

El artículo termina con los comentarios de Yuriy Bereza sobre la situación en Zolote, región de Luhansk. Según él, todas las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en la aldea están bajo fuego constante, y el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ni siquiera entiende desde dónde se les dispara.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ▪Los estadounidenses impusieron sanciones a nuestros fertilizantes, *lo repensaron y los retiraron, los europeos no.*




Europa _is different_


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

La transición de Ucrania a las armas occidentales será larga y problemática: las tropas rusas ralentizarán este proceso aún más.

El hecho de que las primeras entregas de armas occidentales a Ucrania incluyeran principalmente modelos soviéticos se debe no solo al deseo de Europa de drenar la chatarra vieja, sino también al hecho de que no solo el ejército, sino también todo el personal de servicio debe ser reentrenados para nuevos equipos. Ahora, el ejército ucraniano está llegando a una situación similar a la de muchos países africanos, donde a menudo están en servicio armas de varios tipos de equipos de varios fabricantes y estándares.

Hay al menos una docena de tipos de sistemas de artillería en entregas occidentales recientes, repuestos y accesorios para cada uno de los cuales son absolutamente insustituibles, sin mencionar los diferentes tipos de municiones y diferentes calibres. Todo esto complicará significativamente los procesos de mantenimiento, capacitación y entrega de proyectiles a la línea del frente.

El ejército ruso, sabiendo esto muy bien, durante el último día asestó fuertes golpes a la base de entrenamiento de artillería en la región de Sumkoy, y también destruyó un avión de transporte en la región de Odessa que estaba entregando municiones. Por cierto, el uso de aviones de transporte militar para abastecer a Odessa también puede indicar que el puente en Zatoka ya no es adecuado para su uso.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079641
> 
> 
> La transición de Ucrania a las armas occidentales será larga y problemática: las tropas rusas ralentizarán este proceso aún más.
> ...



Según canales de TG los rusos han hecho un buen destrozo en esa base.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más tonta la de mucha gente de este foro en querer lo peor, lo más horrible para todo el mundo, entonces



Yo no quiero peor, sobretodo teniendo hijos, pero lo que yo quiera y lo que tenga que ser es muy diferente…


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más tonta la de mucha gente de este foro en querer lo peor, lo más horrible para todo el mundo, entonces



Yo no quiero peor, sobretodo teniendo hijos, pero lo que yo quiera y lo que tenga que ser es muy diferente…


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué obsesión más tonta la de mucha gente de este foro en querer lo peor, lo más horrible para todo el mundo, entonces



Yo no quiero peor, sobretodo teniendo hijos, pero lo que yo quiera y lo que tenga que ser es muy diferente…


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Según expertos ucranianos, el embargo impuesto por la UE a la importación de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos por el cual el régimen nazi había estado insistiendo obstinadamente durante tanto tiempo, afectó en primer lugar a los propios ucranianos ya que empeoró aún más la situación con el combustible y los lubricantes en Ucrania.
La crisis del combustible comenzó a intensificarse aún más después de que algunos de los proveedores teniendo en cuenta la perspectiva de un aumento de la escasez en los productos derivados del petróleo ya en Europa se negasen a abastecer a la propia Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

*Enero del 2015*

*Shell Shock - Mariupol residential area devastated - (Jan 24th, 2015)*


----------



## Remequilox (4 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vaya no deben ir las cosas muy bien en el frente del Donbas, 5 páginas y ni una sola mención a toma de ciudades, embolsamientos ,rendiciones masivas de soldados ucranianos, ha pasado algo?



Sí, al parecer la ofensiva de Jerson (la 16ava como mínimo), ha sido sumamente exitosa, solo que como la realizó el ejército espectral, no hay ni fotos ni videos.
JERSON RECONQUISTADO!!!
Desde Zaporiyia se prepara un contingente de elfos y enanos para ir a rescatar a los últimos fragel-azovitas que aun resisten en las mazmorras de Moria Azovstal.
En la zona del Donbass, se han ido de puentes (de puentes sobre el río Donetsk).


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

Pringaos:


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vaya, es más consistente el camarada @Disturbed en el foro (que sigue con sus "_cositas_" sin desalentarse), antes que el "The Telegraph"



Esto se parece al regreso de Napoleón a Francia. Cómo fue cambiando el tono de los titulares


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Los medios ucranianos citan esta historia de una fuente del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre la contraofensiva de las fuerzas ucranianas en la frontera de las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson. 
Según él, los militantes ucranianos cruzaron el río Ingulets y atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en dirección al pueblo de Davydov Brod. Al principio, todo fue fantástico: los militantes cruzaron el río sin problemas y avanzaron profundamente en las defensas rusas. Sin embargo, al día siguiente, los rusos lanzaron masivos ataques aéreos y de artillería en el lugar del avance y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron graves pérdidas de efectivos y equipo, por lo cual la ofensiva se detuvo. 
Los militantes retrocedieron hasta la orilla del río e intentaron mantener la cabeza de puente durante algún tiempo estando bajo un intenso fuego y continuando sufriendo enormes pérdidas, como resultado de lo cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tuvieron que retirarse finalmente.
Si se pone los acentos correctos en esta historia, quedará claro que en realidad las formaciones ucranianas simplemente accedieron a la bolsa de fuego cuidadosamente preparada por el comando ruso, matando a varios cientos de militantes y perdiendo una gran cantidad de equipo.
La fuente ucraniana asegura que la causa de la derrota fue el terreno: “la estepa desierta (¡eso es nuevo), en la que las tropas ucranianas estaban prácticamente indefensas frente a la aviación enemiga”, la poderosa artillería y los ataques aéreos de los rusos y también el hecho que una de las brigadas de tropas con armamento ligero sufrió las mayores pérdidas. Al mismo tiempo observamos que en la ofensiva también participó el Batallón 18 de la 35 Brigada de Infantería de Marina que según declaraciones de sus militantes perdió la mitad de su personal. ¿Cuáles son entonces las pérdidas de la Volkssturm? Resumiendo, podemos afirmar que el motivo de la derrota de los militantes fue una aventura sin sentido e irresponsable impuesta al comando ucraniano por Ze-office que necesitaba una imagen "victoriosa".


----------



## ferrys (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079637
> 
> 
> "¡Están en el infierno!" - una lluvia de artillería rusa cae sobre las cabezas de los militares ucranianos
> ...



En estos momentos la contienda esta siendo muy cómoda para Rusia. Zambombazo va y viene. Los arsenales de misiles rellenandose y obuses a mogollón que son baratos y efectivos. Además hoy en día el dron se está convirtiendo en una herramienta muy útil. No como arma de ataque como nos decían los expertos si no de observación. Cualquier batería con un dron de observación puede corregir los zambombazos rápidamente.


----------



## Sinjar (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Eurodiputado francés Thierry Mariani:

“Crimea volvió a Rusia tras un referéndum. Tenemos millones de refugiados de Irak, de Siria y nadie de Crimea. Y hay 2,5 millones de personas viviendo allí. Significa que todo conviene a todos, significa que todo sucedió realmente por voluntad popular.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

❗*Rusia exigió una aclaración de los Estados Unidos por qué se envían Mi-17 a Ucrania*.

Estados Unidos debería explicar por qué está enviando cuatro helicópteros Mi-17 a Ucrania como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar que Moscú transfirió previamente a Washington para su uso exclusivo en Afganistán, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jun 2022)

*
Ministerio de Industria y Comercio: limitar la exportación de gases inertes fortalecerá la posición de Rusia en el mercado de chips*

El viceministro Vasily Shpak señaló que los gases inertes son uno de los materiales básicos para la producción de semiconductores.

MOSCÚ, 2 de junio. /TASS/. La restricción a la exportación de gases inertes fortalecerá la posición de Rusia en el mercado mundial de la microelectrónica. Esto fue anunciado a TASS en la conferencia "Industria digital de la Rusia industrial" (CIPR-2022) por el viceministro de Industria y Comercio de la Federación Rusa, Vasily Shpak.

A fines de mayo, Rusia restringió la exportación de gases inertes, incluido el neón, a países hostiles. Los gases inertes incluyen, en particular, argón y helio, que se utilizan en la producción de semiconductores.

“Tenemos capacidades suficientes, estamos representados en este mercado. Y en un futuro cercano planeamos aumentar la capacidad de producción. Creemos que tendremos la oportunidad de ser escuchados en esta cadena global y esto nos dará algunas ventajas competitivas, si necesaria con colegas para construir negociaciones mutuamente beneficiosas", dijo Shpak.

Sobre el impacto en la industria de los semiconductores, el Viceministro explicó que los gases inertes son uno de los materiales básicos para su producción.

"Para la producción de semiconductores, si hablamos del proceso tecnológico, se utilizan alrededor de 4 mil materiales y productos químicos diferentes. Pero hay cosas básicas que casi todos los fabricantes tienen en el proceso técnico: estos son, en particular, gases de alta pureza. , especialmente de neón”, dijo el subdirector del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.

Shpak agregó que la crisis de los semiconductores comenzó mucho antes de la pandemia, y la decisión de limitar la exportación de gas inerte “nos permitirá armar de una nueva manera esas cadenas que ahora han sido violadas, y construir otras nuevas, integrarlas (en ellas). ), pero ya en nuestras reglas".


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Dura realidad. Desafortunadamente la tendencia solo hace que crecer. Europa y América agitan está ideología y me alegro de vivir en un país que lucha y nunca aceptará tales valores. Por lo tanto, en parte, podemos considerar que ahora se está luchando contra esto, contra la imposición de esta suciedad, que nos llamen atrasados, cerrados, caducos. ¡Somos diferentes!


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pero en el caso de los puentes no haría falta arriesgar aviones, ¿no basta con destruirlos con un par de misiles de precisión desde tierra o desde buques/submarino (los mismos Kalibr valdrían, creo)?



Los puentes de Dnieper no los vuelan por temas politicos. Supongo que porque si lo hacen occidente los culparia de la hambruna ( podrian sacr el trigo por Meritopol o Mariupol pero eso se lo callarian ), y Putin es muy sensible con esas acusaciones, es un poco provinciano. De hecho hoy o ayer en unas declaraciones comentaba que las subidas no eran por culpa suya. Deberia decir lo contrario y añadir que si le tocan las narices iran a más es lo que harian los anglos.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los puentes de Dnieper no los vuelan por temas politicos. Supongo que porque si lo hacen occidente los culparia de la hambruna ( podrian sacr el trigo por Meritopol o Mariupol pero eso se lo callarian ), y Putin es muy sensible con esas acusaciones, es un poco provinciano. De hecho hoy o ayer en unas declaraciones comentaba que las subidas no eran por culpa suya. Deberia decir lo contrario y añadir que si le tocan las narices iran a más es lo que harian los anglos.



Yo también tengo la sensación que para los estándares rusos Putin es blando. Las probabilidades de que sea sucedido por uno más duro son bastante altas. 

Si US hubiera invadido ucrania después del carpet bombing tendrían una buena hambruna.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (4 Jun 2022)

Parece que la contra ofensiva se ha detenido y se retiran hacia Lysychansk


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El sentido de mi frase era marcarle a Disturbed que sus "cositas", cada vez son más adentro del territorio ucraniano.
> 
> En relación a Odessa, supongo que su destino va a depender de las negociaciones. Es la "carta" o "comodín" estratégico del asunto.
> 
> ...



Estás hablando con lo que cabe esperar en términos de razón ¿Pero hay algo razonable en Europa en esta guerra? Porque es Europa la que ha permitido la guerra en Ucrania tan y como se está desarrollando, con las sanciones tal y como nos las comemos y con las deudas asociadas a la guerra, porque la parte económica nos la comemos los europeos íntegra. De razonable no tiene nada.

Europa está jugando con unas cartas que no están sobre la mesa y van a muerte. El papelón de nuestros políticos y su ridículo es el mal secundario.

Y por la parte rusa, el día de la "declaración de la operación especial" el jefe del ejército tenia los eggs para corbata y de hecho hasta equivocaba la respuesta en una pregunta de Putin retórica y de puesta en escena para el público. Pues el señor, ahí sigue, así que los rusos también pensaban que la jugada les iba de un pelo.

Resumiendo tanto rusos como europeos parece que han ido hacia una guerra irremediable que no conviene a ninguno de los dos ¿Dónde pararán?. Diría que no lo sabe ninguno de los dos bandos.

Aquí yo creo que el factor sorpresa mayúsculo y único ha sido el efecto de las contrasanciones rusas y el valor del rublo y el segundo factor la cohesión social que supongo real que ha provocado en el pueblo ruso la xenofobia contra los rusos provocada por la propaganda europea.

Y no sé, quizás puedan revertir algo desde occidente al problema financiero con las sanciones totales a todos los bancos rusos, si les deja sin opciones con el rublo pero es el último cartucho.

Después ni razón ni leches , sólo desmoronamiento por alguno de los dos bandos. Y me da que el ruso victoria fácil no tiene y les puede costar sangre pero China no puede dejarles caer hasta que no sea más fuerte.


----------



## Burbruxista (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Ministerio de Industria y Comercio: limitar la exportación de gases inertes fortalecerá la posición de Rusia en el mercado de chips*
> 
> El viceministro Vasily Shpak señaló que los gases inertes son uno de los materiales básicos para la producción de semiconductores.
> 
> ...



Deberían volver al trueque: neón solo por semiconductores, nada de divisas. Y neón sólo en la cantidad necesaria para atender por ejemplo al 50% de la demanda mundial de semiconductores. 

Se lía pero muy gorda. Si es que estamos a dos pasos de un follón apocalíptico


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE ya ha empezado a trabajar en el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia
> 
> Según el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia, las nuevas restricciones pueden afectar al suministro de gas desde Rusia y ampliar la lista de bancos que se desconectarán del sistema SWIFT. Gazprombank, a través del cual se organizan los pagos del gas ruso, se mencionó en la lista de posibles bancos a desconectar.
> 
> ...





Uhhhhh, si sancionan a Gazprombank se lía parda, es el Rubicón del gas. Mi apuesta es que ni de puta coña.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

*Tema económico*

Se menosprecia el sector extractor y de explotación agraria como de poco valor añadido pero este sector crea muchas empresas de tecnología intermedia necesarios para que un país avance y tenga un mínimo de autosuficiencia.

En España o al menos en Catalunya todos los electricistas usan bridas de plástico Unex fabricadas en Catalunya, no las compran en el chino, debido a su fiabilidad. Cualquier instalación agraria y no digamos extractora se usan miles de bridas. En una industrial tipo una fabrica de coche hay cientos de miles usadas. Cuando alguien ve la oportunidad se invierte en ello, lo bueno es siempre tener una base de tecnología intermedia para que se desarrolle y eso lo dan tanto los microchips como el gas, petróleo, gases nobles (inertes) o gallinas aunque pongan huevos ecológicos.

Por desgracia España no apoya a esas industrias de tecnología intermedia.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

La situación militar en Donbass a fecha de 4 de junio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Situación cerca de Severodonetsk a finales del 3 de junio









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Cuanto más devastadoras son las derrotas de las fuerzas ucranianas en los combates, más feroz es el bombardeo de los asentamientos pacíficos en Donbás.

Hoy, desde primera hora de la mañana, la sufrida ciudad de Donetsk se encuentra bajo el fuego de artillería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Como resultado:

- En la calle Wilhelm Peek fue bombardeada una planta de formación y perfil, un hombre resultó muerto;

- En la calle Kuybyshev, una ambulancia fue alcanzada, el conductor de 39 años recibió heridas de metralla y fue hospitalizado;

- en el mismo distrito de Kuibyshev, fueron alcanzados cuatro edificios residenciales, así como el edificio de una escuela pública; una anciana nacida en 1931 y un hombre nacido en 1984 resultaron heridos;

- Otro civil resultó herido en el distrito de Petrovsky, en la calle Uglegorska;

- En la misma zona fueron bombardeados un edificio del hospital de la ciudad y la mina Chelyuskintsev (en vídeo);

- Un impacto directo en una casa particular en el pueblo de Panteylemonovka, Horlivka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Fotos de las instalaciones desazonadas de la base del FC Metalist en las afueras de Kharkiv.
Los canales de telegram informaron de que uno de los cuarteles generales de las AFU se encontraba en la base desde el 23 de mayo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El gato de Schrodinger . Esta vivo o esta muerto ?
> El camarada @Teuro tiene razon . Lugansk es un Oblast de iure .
> Pero tambien el camarada @delhierro tiene razon , Lugansk es una Republica de facto
> BIENVENIDOS AL MUNDO TRANS
> ...




Querido conforero, para poderse Federar primero hay que ser independiente. Es decir, primero Ucrania debe desintegrarse en repúblicas independientes que luego decidan federarse. No creo que los que manejan los hilos del muñeco Zelenski vayan a arriesgarse a la desintegración de Ucrania y el riesgo de que luego en vez de federarse con Ucrania se federen con Rusia. O no se federen y se declaren independientes y no reconozcan a Kiev. O se federen en un ente llamado Novorossiya que luego se Federe con Rusia.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

El otro día murieron cuatro mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania. Así lo informó Damien Magru, portavoz de la llamada "Legión Internacional para la Defensa de Ucrania", un neonazi noruego.

Entre los muertos se encuentran el holandés Ronald Vogelaara, el australiano Michael O'Neill, de 47 años, Bjorn Benjamin Clavis y Wilfried Blery.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079652
> 
> 
> Eurodiputado francés Thierry Mariani:
> ...



Pues porque sólo hace falta saltarse la ética para no cumplir un contrato y saber que no necesitarás al socio pasado mañana. Eso pasa con los contratos que no sean irremediables entre ambos países.

Ya de paso son los rusos los que muestran al adversario como se derriban sus propios vehículos. solo hay pérdidas en el asunto para los rusos.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Putin sobre el suministro de nuevas armas por parte de EE.UU. a Ucrania: Las estamos rompiendo como nueces, decenas de ellas destruidas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

Quien aventure(mos), deberá saber que nada ha cambiado. Europa debe desescalar para sobrevivir.
No es porque yo o cualquier otro de los alrededores lo diga (eso sería realmente muy estúpido ),
Es que es lo que hay. tenía que decirlo y tal y cual..


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

CHORPRESA!!!

UCRONAZIS revocan licencia a Rusia.









Antonov revoca todas las certificaciones emitidas por Rusia


Con la revocación de la Certificación de Tipo, todos los aviones Antonov operados por aerolíneas rusas tienen, en teoría, prohibido volar.




www.transponder1200.com


----------



## NPI (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajaja.
> 
> Si quitan las minas para que salgan los cargueros con trigo ...
> entran los barcos de guerra rusos.
> ...



Eso es malo o eso es bueno, espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

Sobre el 35º Ejército del Distrito Militar Oriental de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF "destruido" cerca de Izyum

Sobre el derrotado y destruido 35º ejército, sobre el que con su habitual histerismo escribió el comunicador del LNR Murz (no daremos el enlace, basta con buscarlo en Google).

Esta obra fue un gran regalo para toda la propaganda occidental. Todo es bueno aquí: enormes pérdidas, y liderazgo estúpido, y falta de herramientas ordinarias, y caída de la moral, y brigadas para los refuseniks. Es un libro de texto. Liberales de todo tipo e incluso el "Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra" estadounidense escriben sobre la histeria de los kamazes con papel higiénico mojado y el Comité de Madres de Soldados.

Y el comunicador de Luhansk -un hombre inteligente y hábil que hizo mucho bien al Frente Nacional del LNR- se hizo famoso en todo el mundo debido a su estrechez de miras y probablemente a su resentimiento contra el sistema.

Pero digámoslo así: el hombre está profundamente desconectado. Ni las unidades PMC de Wagner, ni el Reducto PMC cerca de Izyum estaban siquiera iluminados. Esto último no se menciona en ningún sitio, por no decir nada. Y la falta de comprensión de las realidades de los locales lleva a otros errores.

Sería extraño pensar que después de tres meses de una operación militar especial no hay problemas en las fuerzas armadas rusas. Hay problemas. Y los errores logísticos han tenido a veces consecuencias trágicas.

Las unidades que avanzan desde Izyum hasta Bogorodichnoye y Svyatogorsk son, de hecho, una barrera para todos aquellos refuerzos que se trasladan desde Ucrania occidental. Y si el 35º Ejército ya no existiera, no habría habido líneas defensivas durante mucho tiempo, ni habría habido administración militar en Izyum, ni habría habido combates cerca de Sviatogorsk.

Sin embargo, el destruido 35º Ejército es como el gato de Schrodinger: parece haber desaparecido, pero está ahí. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (4 Jun 2022)

Se vienen cositas ...


----------



## Harman (4 Jun 2022)

El comandante de la defensa thero de Ucrania tomó las armas para matar a los "rusos", pero algo salió mal. El terminator de mamá fue capturado y está dispuesto a entregar a todos sus hermanos de armas, así que, ¿qué le devolvieron?









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Satori (4 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En infrarojos brillaba más que el sol. El fuselaje de titanio se ponía como la bandeja de un horno.



sí, a pesar de que el SR71 tenía un curioso sistema de refrigeración: tanto internamente como externamente usaba su propio combustible especial para refrigerarse, el JP-7.

Pero los detectores de IR tienen mucho menos alcance que los radares. Y nadie se podía aproximar al SR71, a la velocidad y altitud que iba.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CHORPRESA!!!
> 
> UCRONAZIS revocan licencia a Rusia.
> 
> ...




?Para eso detuvieron al ingeniero jefe, días atrás?


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El otro día murieron cuatro mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania. Así lo informó Damien Magru, portavoz de la llamada "Legión Internacional para la Defensa de Ucrania", un neonazi noruego.
> 
> Entre los muertos se encuentran el holandés Ronald Vogelaara, el australiano Michael O'Neill, de 47 años, Bjorn Benjamin Clavis y Wilfried Blery.
> 
> ...



4 nazis mas muertos al hoyo, nunca mas serán un peligro que sigan con la limpieza.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jun 2022)

Video a punto sobre la opinión en Mariupol sobre los Azov.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Purgas y despidos: la caza de traidores es el "frente" interno de Zelenski*
> 
> ALESSANDRA MUGLIA (CORRIERE DELLA SERA)
> Actualizado Sábado, 4 junio 2022 - 13:45
> Desde el torpedeo de la comisaría de derechos humanos Denisova hasta el del jefe de la 007 de Járkov, Dudin, pasando por Poroshenko, el expresidente que tiene prohibido expatriarse



te pongo la fuente..








Purghe e licenziamenti: il «fronte» interno di Zelensky


Dal siluramento della commissaria per i diritti umani Denisova a quello del capo degli 007 di Kharkiv, Dudin. C’è poi il sorvegliato speciale Poroshenko, l’ex presidente a cui è stato impedito di espatriare




www.corriere.it


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jun 2022)

Nikolaev: una de las terminales fluviales fue destruida


----------



## Loignorito (4 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es de primero de táctica dejarle al enemigo una vía de escape (Tzun Tzu y el Arte de la Guerra en adelante). Si los encierras, *lucharán POR SU VIDA y HASTA LA MUERTE*. Si les dejas una puerta abierta, muchos optarán por huir (retirarse en el lenguaje eufemístico militar para las huidas  ) y con eso obtendrás el territorio sin sacrificar vidas de tus hombres.
> 
> Cierto que por ahí se pueden reaprovisionar, pero con la observación sobre el terreno que hay hoy día (drones y demás), tienes en claro si te conviene evitar el reaprovisionamiento o preservarles la "vía de escape".
> 
> No te olvides que son militares profesionales los que están involucrados (de ambos bandos), las decisiones que toman tienen un lógica.



Los militares no son fieras. Le falta la opción de la rendición, harto vista en cualquiera de los escenarios anteriores. No obstante, coincido en que si han tomado esa decisión de dejarles una ruta de escape, ha sido por lógica. La cuestión es ¿cual?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se vienen cositas ...




No es lo mismo “Putin dice” que “Alguien cercano a Putin dice”




edito, sí es para tomarlo en serio:

_*"Si, Dios no lo quiera, estas armas se utilizan contra el territorio ruso, entonces nuestras fuerzas armadas no tendrán otra opción que atacar a los centros de toma de decisiones", *_*dijo Dmitry Medvedev*


La fuente es esta:


----------



## NPI (4 Jun 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Ya, pero al ciudadano occidental le cuentan que ese grano ucraniano resulta vital para no pasar hambre en el mundo y que el que impide su salida es Rusia (Putin). Llevan días con este discurso en modo apisonadora, hoy mismo lo tienes por supuesto en la prensa.
> 
> Nadie va a ver este vídeo de Putin, aunque sea para valorarlo.



Y en el "Mundo libre y democrático" omiten que ese "trigo" pertenece a Cargill y Monsanto (semillas de un solo uso, en este caso transgénicas) y altamente perjudiciales para cultivar en la tierra y para el ser humano.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Quien aventure(mos), deberá saber que nada ha cambiado. Europa debe desescalar para sobrevivir.
> No es porque yo o cualquier otro de los alrededores lo diga (eso sería realmente muy estúpido ),
> Es que es lo que hay. tenía que decirlo y tal y cual..



También quiero puntualizar que, las necesaria desescalada por parte de Europa para sobrevivir, 
está dicha en función a los deseos de las mayorías ciudadanas, del pueblo llano, de los trabajadores.

Pero, al igual que algunos foreros/as, no parece que la idea de que Europa/ Occidente deba desescalar
para sobrevivir, sea la intención de las oligarquías occidentales y sus castas políticas ( los caniches)
porque las acciones de estas elites estaban motivadas por su dependencia de los combustibles de Rusia
y el colapso financiero que está al caer, así que necesitan convertirlo en un arma para impulsar la política
del Green New Deal; el 'reinicio' de marras.

Europa está haciendo todo lo posible para cortar las importaciones rusas, razonando que los altos precios
de la energía son achacados a Rusia y, así, el sufrimiento económico en la UE (y en Reino Unido y EEUU )
es considerado útil por los codiciosos políticos a comisión. ¿Por qué desescalar de una buena oportunidad?
Especialmente cuando el sufrimiento no lo experimentan aquellos que lo promueven.?


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jun 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Yo hace mucho tiempo me debato entre si los dirigentes europeos son una banda de retrasados mentales, o simplemente un conjunto de criminales sin escrúpulos. O ambas cosas a la vez.



Yo lo tengo claro: Son un ejemplo del ciudadano medio europeo.
Ni más ni menos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Eso es malo o eso es bueno, espero tu respuesta.



*
Esta guerra es una farsa vinculada a la agenda 2030 . La prevista segunda parte post-coronavirus. *

Es el principio de unos cambios radicales que serán mucho más fáciles de implantar ante una población aterrorizada y previamente sometida con el uso de hiyab disfrazado de mascarillas ( por eso tanto han incidido en que los usaran los niños que se adaptarán mejor a un nuevo mundo ) ... 
y a saber lo que han inyectado ( si no son vacunas necesariamente tienen que ser otra cosa - quizás un tipo de droga permanente ) 

Cuando los políticos son todopoderosos , hasta el punto de enviar a la muerte a los hombres libres o asesinar a millones de personas , es en tiempo de guerra. 

La argucia para que Rajoy dejase un gobierno democrático elegido por la mayoría de los votantes , es absurda. 
Sus jefes le dijeron que cediese el gobierno a un experto hacker para lo que estaba por venir y lo que vendrá. 

Si fuese tan fácil quitar un gobierno y colocar al de ideología contraria como hicieron con Rajoy ¿ por qué es necesario bombardearlo todo en Ucrania pudiendo hacer lo mismo que en España ? 








__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jun 2022)

*La artillería ucraniana: el obstáculo para la ofensiva rusa*

Vladlen Tatarsky - corresponsal de guerra


En abril de 2022, se anunciaron nuevos objetivos de la "operación especial" en Ucrania, a saber, el llegar a las fronteras de Donetsk y Lugansk y la consolidación en los territorios ya liberados. Según tengo entendido, se suponía que se atacaría en dos direcciones convergentes desde la región de Zaporozhe hacia el norte y desde la región de Izyum hacia el sur. Si la bolsa se cerrara, más de 50 mil personas estarían rodeadas todo el ejército ucraniano. Sin embargo, un plan tan audaz no funcionó y cambiamos a las tácticas de "calderos pequeños".

La principal dificultad para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas en Ucrania es que, de hecho, nuestras tropas tienen que ir al ataque cuando la artillería del enemigo no está suprimida. Razones por las que no pudimos suprimir la artillería:

- la ausencia o un número críticamente pequeño de radares de artillería.

- falta de reconocimiento efectivo de las posiciones de artillería enemiga.

- la ausencia o el número minúsculo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque o drones kamikazes para destruir la artillería enemiga, inmediatamente después de la detección.

- falta de organización de la guerra de contra batería

- después de detectar una posición de mortero o artillería enemiga, pasa mucho tiempo hasta que nuestra artillería pudo comenzar a suprimirla. Esto esá influenciado por dos factores: la comunicación y, de hecho, las calificaciones de los asistentes de armas.

- falta de un número suficiente de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento para cazar artillería enemiga durante todo el día.

Puedes lanzar suficiente infantería a la batalla, ya sea armada con Kalashnikovs o incluso con fusiles de cerrojo Mosin, pero ninguno de los dos podrá alcanzar las posiciones del enemigo si la artillería enemiga no es suprimida. Casi todos los combatientes de grupos de asalto, de diferentes sectores del frente, notan que el enemigo, en el 90% de los casos, no resiste el combate cuerpo a cuerpo, especialmente las unidades recién formadas, y se retira. Pero debido al hecho de que la artillería enemiga no ha sido eliminada, no es posible mantener las posiciones ya ocupadas.

Puedes reunir tanta infantería y equipo como quieras, pero la falta de una lucha efectiva contra la batería simplemente convertirá a cualquier ejército, el más valiente, en "carne de cañón" e impedirá el cumplimiento de los objetivos geopolíticos.

No es una conspiración masónica lo que detiene a nuestras tropas, sino deficiencias específicas en el trabajo de combate de cada comandante

t.me/vladlentatarsky/14105


----------



## NPI (4 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda significa esa calavera?, los símbolos que exhiben los otánicos y sus agentes són de lo más siniestro. Alardean de ser malignos, de ser el puto mal esta gentuza. A ver si los rusos van enviando al infierno al mayor número posible de esta BASURA.
> Por cierto, aquí en el foro he visto a algunos con ese avatar, y són todos lo que són, CMs de la OTAN o del PZOE, que viene a ser lo mismo.



@Billy Ray


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Que después de 100 días los rusos no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis de Donetsk lo suficiente como para que no masacren a los civiles no lo entiendo.


100 días después del inicio de la operación especial, los defensores de Donbass tienen las mismas tareas cerca de Donetsk que hace 8 años: eliminar la amenaza de bombardeo de la capital de la RPD. Esto requiere el control de cuatro asentamientos, desde cuyas áreas se dispara fuego contra la aglomeración de Donetsk-Makeevka. Estos son Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka, Maryinka y Pesky.

Es desde estas áreas la artillería de gran calibre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sigue bombardeando la capital de la RPD y otros asentamientos, atravesándolos con fuego.

Repito, teniendo la tarea de la supremacía aérea, es necesario resolver la tarea principal: suprimir las baterías enemigas, que golpean desde los edificios residenciales y las plantaciones forestales cerca de Donetsk, para proteger a las personas.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ahora mismito me lo compro.
> 
> Y por amazon.



Los comentarios son oro puro.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Sobre Donbass:

Aquellos que escriben sobre "una región industrial deprimida y negra a causa de las minas de carbón" simplemente nunca han estado allí. Esa imagen es de transmisiones soviéticas o simplemente de una imagen fonética: "Donbass" no suena soleado.

En realidad, es la provincia verde del sur. Donetsk es una ciudad bastante imperial con sus avenidas y jardines, un magnífico terraplén y flores que crecen por todas partes. Sí, está muy destrozado por la guerra, por lo que Rostov al lado parece un oasis de civilización. Pero después de todo, Rusia vendrá allí y reconstruirá todo a su imagen y semejanza.

Hay un tiro de piedra hasta el mar: Sedov y Bezymennoye. Cerca de Slavyansk hay bosques de coníferas, cerca de Jersón y Melitopol, crecen frutas completamente del sur. Berdyansk es una hermosa ciudad costera, y juntos esa franja de tierra, desde Crimea hasta Odessa, algún día se convertirá en nuestro sur de Italia.

Ahora sobre la gente. Donbass es de alguna manera “la mejor Rusia”. 8 años de enfrentamientos han forjado a quienes resistieron este enfrentamiento con el patriotismo real, no declarado. Aquí, la mayoría tiene de tono de llamada en el teléfono la canción "La mitad del cielo es la llama, la mitad del cielo es smog, Rusia está con nosotros, y con nosotros está Dios", y no tiene nada de irónico. Lo real es sólo lo que se obtiene en la lucha. Lo consiguieron, esta orgullosa república independiente suya.

No hay absolutamente ninguna necesidad de inventar las vergonzosas "acciones patrióticas para los jóvenes" desde arriba, porque los muchachos jóvenes están luchando y sus chicas están recolectando ayuda humanitaria, trabajando en los hospitales, y algunas también están luchando. Por supuesto, sería mejor si no lucharan, sino que estudiaran, grabaran Tik-tok y andaran en patinetes eléctricos. Pero lo que crezca de ellos, al final, será la columna vertebral de la nación. A los que no habrá necesidad de explicar cómo y por qué amar a la Patria.

El hecho de que la hermosa Rusia del futuro venga de allí, ya lo han escrito y dicho muchas, muchas veces. Y no tengo mucho que añadir aquí. 

¡Slava a Rusia!

Y que celebren el referéndum lo antes posible.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Uhhhhh, si sancionan a Gazprombank se lía parda, es el Rubicón del gas. Mi apuesta es que ni de puta coña.



Si además en febrero, si os acordáis dijeron a bombo y platillo: "Rusia desconectada de Swift!!".

Y ya dijimos por aquí que era mentira y que todo funcionaba igual.
Así que es ruido, como lo fue en febrero.

Como ejemplo de las estupideces que hace Occidente, Apple eliminó las apps de Sberbank y Vtb en la apple store.
Al día siguiente ambos bancos ya tenían otras apps, con otros nombres  

Pues eso...


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Los comentarios son oro puro.



Vómito y asco , eso es gordo Ferreras.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que después de 100 días los rusos no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis de Donetsk lo suficiente como para que no masacren a los civiles no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 100 días después del inicio de la operación especial, los defensores de Donbass tienen las mismas tareas cerca de Donetsk que hace 8 años: eliminar la amenaza de bombardeo de la capital de la RPD. Esto requiere el control de cuatro asentamientos, desde cuyas áreas se dispara fuego contra la aglomeración de Donetsk-Makeevka. Estos son Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka, Maryinka y Pesky.
> ...



No meten la aviación, en el saco que se ha formado en el donbas no me creo que haya misiles de alta cota. Ni en el ni a una distancia suficientemente cercana para ser efectivos. Pero aun así no hay los bombardeos aereos que se veian en siria.

El tema que es por los civiles no es creible, porque hay posiciones de artilleria a campo abierto, y convoys a plena luz del dia que serain un blanco facil. La aviacion que se ve son su-25 y helicopteros, que ademas atacan bajo salvo un video no les he visto tirar bombas , atacan con cohetes no guiados o guiados. Esa aviación es la tactica del frente, los sovieticos la consideraban parte del ejercito de tierra. No se si los rusos tambien.


----------



## mecaweto (4 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Los comentarios son oro puro.



Deberia darle verguenza hablar con esa música de peli del canal Movistar Drama detrás. A la manceba que sale melafo, pero primero la lavo bien por si tiene restos biológicos del gordo.


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Deberia darle verguenza hablar con esa música de peli del canal Movistar Drama detrás. A la manceba que sale melafo, pero primero la lavo bien por si tiene restos biológicos del gordo.



No he visto el video, acabo de comerme unas lentejas y no quiero que me las arruine.

Es agradable ver que la gente no traga al payaso cocainomano de kiev.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

La guerra moderna. Unos atrincherados y otros con la cámara aérea grabándoles encima de su posición. Luego el juguetito suelta el petardo y luego a salir pitando hostias de las trincheras...

Cuanto hubiesen agradecido en la IGM la existencia de drones...


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vómito y asco , eso es gordo Ferreras.



Algún día se mirará al espejo y no lo soportará. Un medio con tal poder de manipulación ha causado y causará mucho mal.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

Su-30SM


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

⚡Aspectos destacados de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia:

▪ Misiles lanzados de alta precisión alcanzaron el centro de entrenamiento de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del asentamiento de Stetskovka, región de Sumy. En este centro, los instructores extranjeros realizaban entrenamiento práctico para el personal militar ucraniano en la operación y control de fuego de obuses M777 de 155 milímetros.
▪ En el distrito de Dachnoye de la región de Odessa, como resultado de un ataque con misiles, el punto de estacionamiento de mercenarios extranjeros fue destruido.
▪27 áreas de concentración de tropas y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron atacadas, así como dos puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, seis depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería, municiones y combustible fueron destruidos en las áreas del asentamientos de Veseloye, Bajmut de la República Popular de Donetsk, Spornoye, Podlesnoe y Loskutovka de la República Popular de Lugansk.
▪ Aviones operacionales-tácticos, del ejército y no tripulados atacaron 54 áreas de concentración de tropas y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
▪En total, más de 400 nacionalistas, 20 tanques y vehículos blindados, cuatro lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 Grad, nueve piezas de artillería y 29 vehículos para diversos fines fueron destruidos como consecuencia de los ataques aéreos.
▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en la región de Odessa derribaron un avión de la aviación de transporte militar de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, que estaba entregando armas y municiones.
▪Durante el día, 17 vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Popasnaya, Varvarovka, Stajánov de la República Popular de Lugansk, Dementievka, Volkhov Yar, Mospanovo, Novaya Gnilitsa, Doslipnoye, Bolshiye Projody, Kapitolovka de la región de Jarkov, Novoaleksandrovka de la región de Nikolayev.
▪En el área de Kamenka, región de Nikolayev, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar-TB2.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos masivos de los ukronazis a Donestk.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

Tito with a pioneer at the 1st May parade, 1962


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Jun 2022)

Van saliendo detalles sobre el supuesto "contraataque" del grupo operativo Steiner ucra en Severodonestk....parece ser que han parado una de sus evacuaciones marca de la casa...


----------



## Peineto (4 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También quiero puntualizar que, las necesaria desescalada por parte de Europa para sobrevivir,
> está dicha en función a los deseos de las mayorías ciudadanas, del pueblo llano, de los trabajadores.
> 
> Pero, al igual que algunos foreros/as, no parece que la idea de que Europa/ Occidente deba desescalar
> ...


----------



## faraico (4 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No es lo mismo “Putin dice” que “Alguien cercano a Putin dice”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo como centros de toma de decisiones de Ucrania.... Kiev.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Donestk hace una hora.


----------



## JoséBatallas (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos masivos de los ukronazis a Donestk.



Los responsables pronto pagarán por ello.


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jun 2022)

*Siete años y cien días de guerra*

Aunque no ha pasado gran cosa en las últimas 48 horas, hay varios informes y análisis de interés









Siete años y cien días de guerra


Ayer se cumplían cien días del inicio de la entrada de Rusia en la guerra civil de Ucrania que comenzó en 2014. AYER 03 Junio Situación general Mikhail Onufrienko, analista militar El día anterior,…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## zapatitos (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que después de 100 días los rusos no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis de Donetsk lo suficiente como para que no masacren a los civiles no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 100 días después del inicio de la operación especial, los defensores de Donbass tienen las mismas tareas cerca de Donetsk que hace 8 años: eliminar la amenaza de bombardeo de la capital de la RPD. Esto requiere el control de cuatro asentamientos, desde cuyas áreas se dispara fuego contra la aglomeración de Donetsk-Makeevka. Estos son Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka, Maryinka y Pesky.
> ...





Sabemos que las baterías ucranianas golpean los edificios residenciales situadas en otros edificios residenciales, por muchísima superioridad aérea y lo que quieras que tengas no puedes suprimir alegremente esos sitios sin causar una verdadera masacre de civiles, además civiles afines a ti como son los del Donbass.

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La guerra moderna. Unos atrincherados y otros con la cámara aérea grabándoles encima de su posición. Luego el juguetito suelta el petardo y luego a salir pitando hostias de las trincheras...
> 
> Cuanto hubiesen agradecido en la IGM la existencia de drones...



En las películas de la I o II Guerra Mundial eso no sale, lo de huir de las trincheras una vez bombardeadas…aunque el boca a boca entre la gente decía eso…


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Se trportan bombardeos rusos en el puerto de Nikolaev.


----------



## Peineto (4 Jun 2022)

Trincheras delante de Mironivka. Ocho años preparando la guerra dan este resultado en todo el frente. Rl Estado Mayor gringo se las prometía muy felices sw paseo por lla Plaza Roja, pero algo salió mal ...

1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079658
> 
> 
> ❗*Rusia exigió una aclaración de los Estados Unidos por qué se envían Mi-17 a Ucrania*.
> ...



Bastardos inclumpiendo lo acordado, pero si es su deporte nacional.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

Como sabemos en las fosas marianas, y algunas veces ya hemos comentado en este foro, al final los “incidentes” hay que maquillarlos…es un clásico…








US fighter jet crashes, pilot killed


A US Navy F/A-18E Super Hornet crashed on Friday in a Southern California desert, killing the pilot




www.rt.com





Pues eso, ya sabemos que un avión y su piloto tuvieron problemas…¿donde?…je,je,je…de eso nada que cierran el foro…


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Panfleto de hoy del follaOTAN YAGO.

Rusia se atraganta.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bastardos inclumpiendo lo acordado, pero si es su deporte nacional.



Los rusos siguen pecando de nobleza.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos siguen pecando de nobleza.



Necesitan al mando a un georgiano.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> sí, a pesar de que el SR71 tenía un curioso sistema de refrigeración: tanto internamente como externamente usaba su propio combustible especial para refrigerarse, el JP-7.
> 
> Pero los detectores de IR tienen mucho menos alcance que los radares. Y nadie se podía aproximar al SR71, a la velocidad y altitud que iba.



No es cierto, el conjunto Mig-31 si podía interceptar al SR-71, de hecho los Norteamericanos se llevaron varios sustos.

El Mig-31 aparte de potente y rápido era muy avanzado para su época, su radar Zaslon PESA de barrido electrónico junto con sus misiles R-33 (AA-9 Amos) permitía abatir a multiples objetivos a más de de 160 Kms a alta y baja cota.

SR-71 Crew Members tell the story of a Memorable Encounter with a Soviet MiG-31 Interceptor over the Barents Sea - The Aviation Geek Club

Foxhound Vs Blackbird: Former MiG-31 Pilot explains how to Intercept and Shoot Down an SR-71 Mach 3 Spy Plane - The Aviation Geek Club


----------



## llabiegu (4 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Billy Ray
> Ese es un legionario de la legión extranjera francesa. El tattoo del antebrazo.
> Lo mejor de cada casa


----------



## clapham5 (4 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Querido conforero, para poderse Federar primero hay que ser independiente. Es decir, primero Ucrania debe desintegrarse en repúblicas independientes que luego decidan federarse. No creo que los que manejan los hilos del muñeco Zelenski vayan a arriesgarse a la desintegración de Ucrania y el riesgo de que luego en vez de federarse con Ucrania se federen con Rusia. O no se federen y se declaren independientes y no reconozcan a Kiev. O se federen en un ente llamado Novorossiya que luego se Federe con Rusia.



La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable .
Lo sabe Vd , lo sabe el clapham , lo sabe el Foro , lo sabe Zelensky , lo sabe la contacto armenia del clapham , lo sabe la baronesa de Kennington y su amiga Enya ( si, si ...la cantante ) lo sabe El Zar Vladimirovich I , lo sabe Yola Berrocal y los indios canibales de Borneo
La desintegracion puede ser descontrolada ( estilo Yugoslavia ) o controlada ( estilo URSS , Checoslovaquia )
Pero ocurrira inevitablemente . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
Ucrania es un estado - frankestein que se ha creado de trozos territoriales arrebatados a otros estados
( Polonia , Lituania , Rumania , Rusia , Turquia ) Duro bastante el engendro
El objetivo # 1 de Rusia ( se lo dijo al clapham el mismisimo Bortnikov cuando el clapham fue a Lubyanka ) es conquistar los 4 Oblasts
del corredor de Crimea ( Jerson , Zaporize , Donetsk y Lugansk )
Cuando Rusia haya ocupado estos Oblasts , ofrecera un Acuerdo de Paz .
Ucrania cede esos territorios y levantamiento de sanciones .
Rusia devolvera el territorio ganado en Nikolayev y Jarkov ( que no sera mucho ) Si hay fumata blanca , se acabo la Guerra
Si Occidente dice que NO , entonces Rusia seguira avanzando en Nikolayev , Jarkov y comenzara su ofensiva en Dnipro y Odesa 
La cesion de territorios seria humillante para Ucrania , porque Ucrania es un estado unitario
Pero Ucrania podria salvar la honra si Occidente y Rusia " " pactan que Ucrania sea un Estado Federal .
Donetsk , Lugansk , Jerson y Zaporize ( independientes ) podrian " federarse " en la nueva Ucrania , que respetaria las peculiaridades de esas 4 republicas . Esas Republicas haran lo que diga mama Rossiya 
Esas 4 Republicas ( parte de la Republica Federal de Ucrania ) serian algo asi como Irlanda del Norte
(Irlanda del Norte es territorio de iure de UK , pero de facto es/sera territorio irlandes )
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable .
> Lo sabe Vd , lo sabe el clapham , lo sabe el Foro , lo sabe Zelensky , lo sabe la contacto armenia del clapham , lo sabe la baronesa de Kennington y su amiga Enya ( si, si ...la cantante ) lo sabe El Zar Vladimirovich I , lo sabe Yola Berrocal y los indios canibales de Borneo
> La desintegracion puede ser descontrolada ( estilo Yugoslavia ) o controlada ( estilo URSS , Checoslovaquia )
> Pero ocurrira inevitablemente . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> ...



Donetsk y Lugansk ya no pueden ser estados federados de Ucrania…lo otro puede.


----------



## Iskra (4 Jun 2022)

Sobre armas nuevas.
Canal bastante bueno y prolífico.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bastardos inclumpiendo lo acordado, pero si es su deporte nacional.



Cierto, pero venderle helicopteros militares o cohetes espaciales por calderilla fue una cagada del gobierno ruso. Pero claro supongo que entonces Putin lo veria como negocios entre "socios".


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los mismos rojos hijos de puta criminales, enemigos de España, que nos han estado lavando el cerebro diciendo durante años que no hay razas ni fronteras, que son necesarios millones de africanos para pagarnos las pensiones y que España no existe como país porque es un conglomerado de naciones diferentes ...
> 
> ahora apoyan a un títere fascista y envían armas para asesinar a los " invasores " que no son más que la misma gente, pues lo de Ucrania es una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Bien dicho.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable .
> Lo sabe Vd , lo sabe el clapham , lo sabe el Foro , lo sabe Zelensky , lo sabe la contacto armenia del clapham , lo sabe la baronesa de Kennington y su amiga Enya ( si, si ...la cantante ) lo sabe El Zar Vladimirovich I , lo sabe Yola Berrocal y los indios canibales de Borneo
> La desintegracion puede ser descontrolada ( estilo Yugoslavia ) o controlada ( estilo URSS , Checoslovaquia )
> Pero ocurrira inevitablemente . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> ...



Nadie ha dicho que la desintegración de Ucrania fuera evitable.

Yo sin embargo creo que ya es tarde para el escenario que describes.

No veo a Jarkov como parte de una Ucrania Federal. Ni a Odesa. Creo que Rusia va a ir de manera lenta pero constante engullendo más y más territorio a medida que la UE se cuece en su propia salsa de autosanciones, y creo que va a dejar Kiev para el final. Asediada, rodeada, sin agua, sin suministros.

No descarto que haya un conflicto con Polonia y esta vea una vez más como sus ¨aliados¨ la dejan tirada. Veo posble que Rusia abra otro frente en Letonia, son muy tocacojones con los rusos, los letones.

Rusia ha dicho muy claro que quiere la desnazificación del área de influencia del antiguop Pacto de Varsovia. Rusia no tinene prisa. Shamanov ya ha dicho que lo de Ucrania puede durar 5 o 10 años, y que el proceso en total puede tomar dos generaciones hasta que Rusia se sienta segura.


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La guerra moderna. Unos atrincherados y otros con la cámara aérea grabándoles encima de su posición. Luego el juguetito suelta el petardo y luego a salir pitando hostias de las trincheras...
> 
> Cuanto hubiesen agradecido en la IGM la existencia de drones...



Ya lo tenían. Los aeroplanos biplazas de reconocimiento y observación, la mayoría de las misiones eran para sacar fotos de las trincheras y poder hacer mapas para disparar sobre plano, y la corrección del tiro de la artillería. Y también contribuían los globos cautivos de observación. Con el tiempo las ofensivas dependían de los aviadores. Una dependencia que sólo se redujo cuando se empezaron a aplicar las matemáticas y las mediciones para observar las características balísticas de cada cañón y poder predecir los impactos sobre plano, sin necesidad de tiros de corrección previos.

De hecho la Segunda Guerra Mundial es un retroceso. El biplaza de observación desapareció porque era demasiado lento y vulnerable, sólo al final de la guerra cuando los americanos tenían una superioridad aérea abrumadora podían permitirse el lujo de poner a los observadores de artillería en avionetas a sobrevolar el campo de batalla.

Los drones están muy bien... siempre que funcionen. Una de las carencias del ejército ruso es que no han apreciado el valor de los drones, pero sólo sirven cuando el contrario no tiene antiaérea ni interferencias. En lo que va de guerra los rusos han abatido un millar de drones de Ucrania y esos son los grandes, los de juguete los están abatiendo ahora con interferencias y soy escéptico de que puedan volar con fuertes vientos o con lluvias.


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Jun 2022)

En mi opinión Rusia firmaría ahora con la línea marcada por el río Dnieper y la ciudad de Odessa que para los rusos es como si fuese San Petersburgo o Vladivostok. El resto que se lo repartan las hienas polacas, húngaras y bielorrusas si quieren.


----------



## Remequilox (4 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Van saliendo detalles sobre el supuesto "contraataque" del grupo operativo Steiner ucra en Severodonestk....parece ser que han parado una de sus evacuaciones marca de la casa...



Buena lógica militar.
Sacrificas una dotación ya vencida, y lo vendes como un exitoso contraataque.
2x1
Economía de medios.

Ese tipo de cosas indica que el mando al frente de Lisichansk es alguien con galones por méritos y escalafón militar, no un lameculos fanáticamente ideologizado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se vienen cositas ...



Algunas de esas cositas es la toma de una ciudad Ucrania a 15 km de la frontera rusa?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Jun 2022)

Deja de ver películas.
Y cambia de informadores.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (4 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que después de 100 días los rusos no hayan conseguido alejar a los ukronazis de Donetsk lo suficiente como para que no masacren a los civiles no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> 100 días después del inicio de la operación especial, los defensores de Donbass tienen las mismas tareas cerca de Donetsk que hace 8 años: eliminar la amenaza de bombardeo de la capital de la RPD. Esto requiere el control de cuatro asentamientos, desde cuyas áreas se dispara fuego contra la aglomeración de Donetsk-Makeevka. Estos son Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka, Maryinka y Pesky.
> ...



A mi se me ocurren dos razones. La 1ª es que 'les están esperando'. Algo así es bastante obvio y por tanto, no es un objetivo inteligente, pues la encerrona está asegurada. El 2º y bastante repugnante aunque comprensible, es que se necesita el sufrimiento del Donbass para justificar el mantenimiento de la 'operación especial'.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Ucrania tiene la moral muy alta.
Rusia no podrá aguantar el boicot mundial.
Quizá los ukros reciban artillería para bombardear Moscú.
España puede enviar tanques LeopArd II

Etc etc


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jun 2022)

Vaya, no sabía quién era el Gonzalo Lira, el chileno que secuestraron los del SBU en Kharkov

Curioso elemento, es un atiquense (forero del ático, masculinista, misógino... etc) es chileno, pero de derechas (un facha, vamos) y está casado con una rusa

La diferencia es que tiene más dinero que yo, tiene nacionalidad americana... y yo soy más guapo 









Ukraine War Day #59: Premature Resurrection


Dear Readers: This post is dedicated to the memory of… oh wait! He’s not quite dead yet….. Red Pill Blue Pill Pro-Russian blogger Gonzalo Lira just couldn’t wait until Ortho…




awfulavalanche.wordpress.com


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El objetivo # 1 de Rusia ( se lo dijo al clapham el mismisimo Bortnikov cuando el clapham fue a Lubyanka ) es conquistar los 4 Oblasts
> del corredor de Crimea ( Jerson , Zaporize , Donetsk y Lugansk )
> Cuando Rusia haya ocupado estos Oblasts , ofrecera un Acuerdo de Paz .
> Ucrania cede esos territorios y levantamiento de sanciones .



No creo que rusia se plante ofreciendo paz a partir de la simple conquista de los cuatro oblasts que dices.

Y ni siquiera creo que Zelensky y su peña aceptaran las condiciones minimas que tu dices que exigiria Rusia.

Así que cualquier oferta de paz y acuerdo aceptable para lo que queda de la actual Ucrania no vendrá sin antes un *saneamiento y desnazificación profundos* de* todo* *lo que queda de Ucrania*. Entre otras cosas, porque de llegarse a algun acuerdo con Zelensky o algunos de su camarilla que le lleguen a sustituir, pasaría lo mismo que con los acuerdos de Minsk, y que no se cumplieron. Y en pocos años se volvería a las andadas.

Fijate además que creo que fue Putin el que dijo que no volverian a repetir el error de 1939. Y no se si algunos más que pudieran haberse cometido poco despues de la IIGM. Por ello creo que esta vez los rusos tienen claro que no les queda otra que llegar hasta el final, y no quedarse a mitad de la pelicula y con acuerdos que esten en manos de otros distintos de los ucranianos el volver a incumplirlos.


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Donetsk y Lugansk ya no pueden ser estados federados de Ucrania…lo otro puede.



Lo otro que igual ni se volverá a llamar Ucrania, y para zanjar el asunto de una puta vez.


----------



## niraj (4 Jun 2022)

El territorio del Lince







elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com




*Los ciegos*

EEUU y sus vasallos siguen empeñados en la derrota de Rusia porque en ello les va su pérdida definitiva de la hegemonía. EEUU y sus vasallos matan, mutilan y encadenan con las sanciones al igual que no hace mucho hacían directamente con sus colonizados. Una y otra vez su comportamiento es el mismo. Y esto vale para quienes todavía se creen estas historias de la superioridad occidental y sus "valores".

Los pasos que han dado el zombi europeo contra el petróleo ruso, que era algo más que previsible y ya os lo comenté, y su patrón estadounidense aunciando la entrega de lanzamisiles avanzados a Ucrania ponen al mundo en una situación muy parecida a la crisis del Caribe de 1962. Se ha dicho que todo se hace "para que Kiev ocupe una posición más fuerte en la mesa de negociaciones" y que se tiene el compromiso ucraniano de no utilizarlos contra territorio ruso.

Aquí surgen un par de dudas: ¿Crimea es territorio ruso? Ni para EEUU, ni para su zombi ni para los nazis. ¿El Donbás independiente, reconocido por Rusia y con muchos de sus ciudadanos con pasaporte ruso? Por lo tanto, surge una pregunta: ¿responderá Rusia como dijo que lo haría, atacando los centros de decisiones, estén donde estén, y con el añadido de que "no están ubicados en Kiev en absoluto"?

Es muy probable que estos lanzamisiles tengan poco recorrido, si es que tienen alguno, y sean destruidos como lo está siendo sistemáticamente todo, o una inmensa mayoría, lo que se está entregando a Ucrania. Aún si no lo fuese así, no pueden proporcionar ningún cambio en la situación militar en el terreno. Pero sí son capaces de dar un gran susto porque los nazis y sus valedores, sobre todo estos últimos, no pueden permitirse una derrota militar como la que están sufriendo. Y ese susto vendrá del ataque, como lo están haciendo ahora, a las poblaciones del Donbás o al territorio ya liberado del nazismo. Entonces la respuesta rusa será sin predecentes.

A un nivel bajo, estamos en la crisis de los misiles de Cuba, de la que ahora se cumplen 60 años. Entonces EEUU dijo que no permitiría misiles tan cerca de su frontera. La cosa se puso muy tensa, pero se llegó a un acuerdo. Rusia dijo en diciembre lo mismo a nivel diplomático, y se la chuleó no haciendo caso a sus advertencias. Ahora lo vuelve a decir, pero con las tropas actuando. Mal asunto.

Por eso solo queda recordar un magistral cuadro del siglo XVI que en una etapa como la que vivimos, con tanta ignorancia, define la situación occidental: el ciego guiando a los ciegos. Es un cuadro de *Pieter Bruegel el Viejo *titulado* "La parábola de los ciegos", *una advertencia preciosa e intemporal para Occidente. Y para quienes todavía se sienten subyugados por Occidente, su supremacía mundial y sus "valores".




Nada define mejor a Occidente en estos momentos que este cuadro: un ciego guiando a otros, con lo que todos caen en el agujero.

El Lince


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable .



Y yo diría además que la desintegración de Ucrania si es evitable.
Y la cuestión es ahora cual de las dos opciones interesa más a unos o a otros.

Y dejando aparte los casos de Donbass y Crimea. Mas debatible lo primero, y ni pizca de debatible lo segundo.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas están contraatacando en la ciudad de Severodonetsk luego de haber perdido la mitad de la misma.

Es difícil que puedan recuperar el control de toda la ciudad por culpa de que no hay buenas líneas de suministros que conecten con los demás territorios ucranianos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (4 Jun 2022)

Parece que no todo va a ser follar.

*Putin afirma que Rusia está destruyendo el armamento que Occidente envía a Ucrania: "los estamos partiendo como a nueces"*

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha dado una entrevista a la televisión pública Rossiya 1 en la que ha afirmado que los sistemas antiaéreos de Rusia está destruyendo los equipos militares donados por los países de Occidente y desplegados por Ucrania en el frente.

"Los estamos partiendo como a nueces", ha presumido. "Docenas están siendo destruidos". La frase suelta no deja claro a qué sistemas de armamento en concreto se está refiriendo. La entrevista completa será retransmitida mañana, apunta la agencia rusa TASS. (Reuters)


*Rusia ataca un centro de instrucción en uso de armas de EE UU en Sumi*

Rusia ha asegurado este sábado que ha alcanzado con misiles de alta precisión un centro de entrenamiento de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Sumi, en el noreste del país, en el que afirman que instructores extranjeros han formado a soldados ucranios en el uso de obuses de fabricación estadounidense.

“Misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión alcanzaron el centro de entrenamiento de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Stetskovka, en la región de Sumi”, señala en su parte bélico matutino el portavoz del Ministerio ruso de Defensa, Ígor Konashénkov. “En este centro, instructores extranjeros realizaron un entrenamiento para el personal militar ucranio en la operación y control de fuego de obuses M777 de 155 milímetros” de EE UU, añade. (Efe)









Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania ataca a Macron por su insistencia en que no hay que “humillar” a Rusia


Kiev insiste en que está haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas rusas en la provincia de Donetsk | El Gobierno regional acusa al Kremlin de volar puentes en Severodonetsk para impedir la llegada de refuerzos de las tropas ucranias | Las milicias prorrusas afirman que avanzan hacia Sloviansk




elpais.com


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

Bueno, en eso estan los medios occidentales. Y luego está lo que quiera tragarse la borregada.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

Lo que esta usando Rusia aunque pueda parecer mucho no creo que supere el plan rotondas de Zapatero.
Hay gasto en guerra pero no creo que sea excesivo, la parte principal del gasto ruso se va en inversiones al desarrollo.









The investment portal of the Russian regions - a project of the Roscongress Foundation and the RK-Investment Fund


A unique digital space uniting investors and project initiators across Russia. Provides relevant information on the regions of the Russian Federation, business conditions, measures of state support and other aspects of the implementation of business ideas, helping to improve the investment...




www.investinregions.ru


----------



## quinciri (4 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Rusia ha dicho muy claro que quiere la desnazificación del área de influencia del antiguop Pacto de Varsovia. Rusia no tinene prisa. Shamanov ya ha dicho que lo de Ucrania puede durar 5 o 10 años, y que el proceso en total puede tomar dos generaciones hasta que Rusia se sienta segura.



Y también han dicho los rusos, aun sin poner fecha, que van a llegar hasta el final.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jun 2022)

Y de donde sacan pilotos? Tankistas? Y de donde sacan la gasolina? Y a que precio? 
Aun tenemos el chip de final de siglo XX. Esos aviones, esos componentes, venidos de decenas de paises.. . Sus cadenas logisticas... Minas congoleñas para montar un visor nocturno en michigan.... 


A esto le quedan dos telediarios


----------



## ferrys (4 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y de donde sacan pilotos? Tankistas? Y de donde sacan la gasolina? Y a que precio?
> Aun tenemos el chip de final de siglo XX. Esos aviones, esos componentes, venidos de decenas de paises.. . Sus cadenas logisticas... Minas congoleñas para montar un visor nocturno en michigan....
> 
> 
> A esto le quedan dos telediarios



Cualquier ucraniano sabe pilotar un caza de guerra. Parece mentira que dudemos. Los carros de combate igual. El que sea, Leopard, Abrams, T72, etc. El que sea. Además recambio lo fabrican en cualquier sitio. Está esperando los F35 como agua de Mayo.


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si eso es verdad, es para que los nukeen a ellos y a nosotros por estar armando a un país que no se merece serlo...



Si me dan a elegir entre el cocainomano y Antonio, no sé yo.

Aquí también tenemos que rascar.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que esta usando Rusia aunque pueda parecer mucho no creo que supere el plan rotondas de Zapatero.
> Hay gasto en guerra pero no creo que sea excesivo, la parte principal del gasto ruso se va en inversiones al desarrollo.
> 
> 
> ...



Con subir un poco el precio del petróleo, gas, fertilizantes, cereales, gases nobles, etc. ya les pagamos el resto del mundo la guerra y la reconstrucción.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Puerto de Nikolaev parcialmente destruido por Rusia hoy.


----------



## ferrys (4 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> En mi opinión Rusia firmaría ahora con la línea marcada por el río Dnieper y la ciudad de Odessa que para los rusos es como si fuese San Petersburgo o Vladivostok. El resto que se lo repartan las hienas polacas, húngaras y bielorrusas si quieren.



Rusia no firmaría nada. Lo único medio aceptable sería la instauración de un gobierno dictatorial proruso y eso es imposible.
La única opción de Rusia es destruir todo banderista viviente. Van a destrozar el país por que no les queda otra. Las zonas ya ocupadas son las grandes beneficiadas. El resto de Ucrania va a sufrir lo que haga falta. Lo que resurja será algo nuevo.

O pierden la guerra y desaparecen en un par de decadas.


----------



## ussser (4 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el tema del despido de Denisova por fantasías sexuales pervertidas, y el tétrico circo continúa.
> Así que el dinero se ha pagado, para nada más que un guionista al que se le ha ido la cabeza.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que asco, espero que les paguen bien.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jun 2022)

Más crímenes ukronazis.


❗Cinco personas murieron, 20 resultaron heridas como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el 4 de junio - Oficina de representación de la DPR en el JCCC.


----------



## Adriano II (4 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> que se tiene el compromiso ucraniano de no utilizarlos contra territorio ruso.



Cuando alguien va perdiendo una guerra una de las opciones de libro es que la cosa escale para que entren nuevos actores (sobre todo si son potentes a tu favor) y cambien la balanza

Ejemplo :

La República en la guerra civil alargando la resistencia todo lo posible a ver si empezaba la guerra mundial en Europa

Corolario :

Les va a faltar tiempo a los ucranianos para usar sus nuevos juguetes contra territorio ruso


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Con subir un poco el precio del petróleo, gas, fertilizantes, cereales, gases nobles, etc. ya les pagamos el resto del mundo la guerra y la reconstrucción.



Eso ayuda en el corto plazo, a medio y largo necesitan suplir lo que les falta y retener a emprendedores y jóvenes brillantes para continuar siendo potencia y en eso se han centrado.


----------



## MiguelLacano (4 Jun 2022)

Para los rusos la guerra en lo militar no va bien, pero en lo económico mantienen el tipo estupendamente. Está claro que en este campo Putin no ha metido mano.









El rublo está siendo la mejor moneda frente al dólar este año y esta es la explicación


Con la política monetaria de la Reserva Federal el dólar se está posicionado como una divisa fuerte este año. No obstante, hay una divisa que consigue...




www.elblogsalmon.com


----------



## Egam (4 Jun 2022)

No te calientes tan rapido. Esto no es un sprint, sino una maraton.
A la larga los que tienen las de perder somos nosotros (EU)


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jun 2022)

sin comentarios


----------



## John Nash (4 Jun 2022)

Rusia no es lo que obsesiona a Biden... es China


El hecho de que la invasión de Ucrania haya empujado a Washington a volcar su poderío contra Rusia no significa que el foco de sus prioridades estratégicas se haya




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jun 2022)

con permiso del forero kerevienteya dejo este nuevo crimen de los putos ukropitecos





Ucrania bombardea en masa a civiles en donbas.


Centro de Donetsk. Ahora mismo docenas de heridos y muertos, edificios de viviendas en llamas, coches ardiendo, cuerpos en las calles... Para eso usan los obuses que le dan estados Unidos y sus títeres. Represión contra zonas de mayoría Rusófila. Distrito Voroshilovsky: - bul. Shkolny, 22: se...




www.burbuja.info





Para todos los que defendeis a los nazis de mierda, que sois iguales de hijos de puta como estos asesinos


----------



## clapham5 (4 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y yo diría además que la desintegración de Ucrania si es evitable.
> Y la cuestión es ahora cual de las dos opciones interesa más a unos o a otros.
> 
> Y dejando aparte los casos de Donbass y Crimea. Mas debatible lo primero, y ni pizca de debatible lo segundo.



La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable porque el estatus quo actual no conviene a nadie
No conviene a Rusia porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO OESTE ) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
Solo es rusificable 1/3 del territorio que es el territorio que esta ocupando Rusia en esta invasion .
No conviene a la UE porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO ESTE) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
Solo es " europizable " (c) los territorios polaco-lituanos del oeste , el resto no cumple con criterios de adhesion a la UE
En resumen : Ucrania es demasiado grande para ser asimilada . Hay que dividirla
Una parte , para Rusia , otra parte para la UE y la otra parte : NEUTRAL
TRES ESTADOS :

Ucrania Occidental ( formada por 9 Oblasts : Volinia, Rivne , Zhitomir , Vinnytsia , Jmelnitski , Chernivitsi , Ternopil , Ivano-F ,Leopolis , Transcarpatia ) idioma oficial : ucraniano , moneda: euro / grivna capital : Leopolis
Ucrania Central , capital Kiev Occidental ( formada por 5 Oblast + 1/2 Oblast : Kiev Occidental , Cherkasy , Kirovogrado , Dnipro Occidental , Nikolayev , Odesa ) capital Kiev Occidental , idioma oficial ruso y ucraniano , moneda grivna
Ucrania Oriental ( formado por 8 Oblasts + 1/2 Oblast : Chernigov , Sumy , Poltava , Jarkov , 1/2 de Dnipro , Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize , Jerson . capital : Kiev Oriental o Jarkov , idioma oficial : ruso , moneda : rublo ucraniano ( 1 rublo ucraniano = 1 rublo ruso )
Ucrania Occidental podria entrar a la OTAN y la UE . Ucrania Central podria entrar en la UE , pero no en la OTAN
Ucrania Oriental podria ser parte de la Federacion Rusa .

El estado heredero de la antigua Ucrania sera Ucrania Central ( capital Kiev )
Ucrania Occidental cambiara el nombre por Republica de Rutenia , Ucrania Oriental se llamara Republica Federal de Novorusia
Y aqui el clapham se cayo de la cama y ...se desperto


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jun 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Para los rusos la guerra en lo militar no va bien, pero en lo económico mantienen el tipo estupendamente. Está claro que en este campo Putin no ha metido mano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mantener el tipo de cambio de manera artificial no lleva ningún beneficio a la economía ni a la gente.


----------



## rejon (4 Jun 2022)

Dmitry Shkrebets, el padre del recluta que murió en el crucero "Moskva" está siendo acusado de "terrorismo". Dijo que las fuerzas del orden acudieron a él y tomaron su ordenador portátil "para examinarlo". Le dijeron que en su nombre, se enviaron mensajes de correo con amenazas de bomba.




Bonito estado terrorista que se está convirtiendo, no me extraña que ahora los rusos con cabeza estén huyendo de Rusia


----------



## Martok (4 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas raras en la ofensiva rusa. Simpatias a un lado, hay cosas que son cagadas o nos falta algo. Esos puentes son faciles de destruir, estan en un saliente estrecho pueden hacer valer su aviación pero no lo hacen. Atacan los helicopteros y los aviones de ataque a tierra que estan bajo contro del ejercito. Pero podrian alfombrar las posiciones ucranianas, y hay zonas en las que estan en el campo o en aldeas muy pequeñas abandonadas, o en zonas industriales. Así que no es por las bajas civiles.
> 
> Creo que valoran mucho no perder aviones, así que usan mucho la artilleria o la infanteria, pero la artilleria no puede perseguir una retirada la aviación es más rapida en ese cometido.
> 
> ...



Tienes que ampliar la vision, suminstro de armas , tonteo Polonia Ucrania, ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN, crisis alimentaria por el bloqueo de puertos Ucranianos. EEUU la OTAN estan buscando desesperadamente un CASUS BELLI que justifique su intervencion directa Rusia es consciente de ello reserva lo mejor para este escenario.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Buen resumen.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania Occidental podria entrar a la OTAN y la UE . Ucrania Central podria entrar en la UE , pero no en la OTAN
> Ucrania Oriental podria ser parte de la Federacion Rusa .
> 
> El estado heredero de la antigua Ucrania sera Ucrania Central ( capital Kiev )
> ...



Lo veo demasiado complicado y con poca viabilidad practica. Como mucho dos partes, y ya .

Y eso de "europeizar " o "rusificar" los veo conceptos muy difusos o poco definidos. Porque según se entiendan, igual hay que acabar "rusificando" toda Europa occidental. 

Ademas lo de Europa como antítesis de Rusia no me suena nada bien y me resulta muy artificioso. Salvo que pretendamos volver a lo de los dos bloques. Y creo que lo que toca a estas alturas es tender puentes y cooperar, y no dividir y crear enfrentamientos también artificialmente.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dmitry Shkrebets, el padre del recluta que murió en el crucero "Moskva" está siendo acusado de "terrorismo". Dijo que las fuerzas del orden acudieron a él y tomaron su ordenador portátil "para examinarlo". Le dijeron que en su nombre, se enviaron mensajes de correo con amenazas de bomba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí en Buenos Aires, Argentina, una estudiante rusa contó que paran a la gente en la calle y les revisan el móvil. 
País de mierda, siempre aterrorizando a los propios y a los vecinos.
Por suerte, Finlandia y Suecia ya nunca van a temerle a esos monstruos.
Gracias, Ucrania! Tu lección de dignidad es un ejemplo para el mundo libre.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

Razón de más para ir a por toda Ucrania, sin particiones ni acuerdos que no se van a cumpllir, ni medias tintas.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

La escalada USA no para. Hace unos meses nos llevábamos las manos a la cabeza con lo de darles cazas a Ucrania, ahora les dan eso y muchísimo más.

Yo creo que Rusia se verá forzada a usar su arsenal nuclear si no quiere perder la guerra. Imagino que esperarán a tener varias decenas de Sarmat operativos antes de lanzar ese órdago para evitar una respuesta nuclear. En fin... que Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

Hombre, es que los puentes creo que hay que tenderlos desde ambos lados, y si un lado no coopera, el otro tendrá que ponerle paciencia (hasta cierto punto, claro...)


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Chechenos y nazis. Wagner. Interesante:








Por Hitler y por Alá: la insólita alianza entre los nazis y el islam


El historiador de la London School of Economics David Motadel publica 'Los musulmanes en la guerra de la Alemania nazi', un libro impactante reconocido ya con varios galardones




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia se verá forzada a usar su arsenal nuclear si no quiere perder la guerra



Ya perdieron. Y no habrá nukes, asumirán la humillación y mamaran polla occidental. 
Una decepción.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya perdieron. Y no habrá nukes, asumirán la humillación y mamaran polla occidental.
> Una decepción.




porque no pruebas a atacar directamente territorio ruso? es facil saberlo, sigue chupando lefa premium tontorron


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Tienes que ampliar la vision, suminstro de armas , tonteo Polonia Ucrania, ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN, crisis alimentaria por el bloqueo de puertos Ucranianos. EEUU la OTAN estan buscando desesperadamente un CASUS BELLI que justifique su intervencion directa Rusia es consciente de ello reserva lo mejor para este escenario.



No si la visión la tengo , solo que no la comparto. Desde 2014 muchos comprendian la politica de Putin porque de otra forma la OTAN atacaria. Al final despues de mucho darle vueltas, ha visto que iban a atacar Crimea si caian las republicas y ha salido en su defensa. ¿ ha entrado la OTAN ?

Pues no. Y no ha entrado por lo mismo que no podia entrar en el 2014. ¿ Sarmat ? ¿ misiles hipersonicos ? Pues tampoco, no entra por las 6000 cabezas nucleares heredadas de la URSS. Contra eso no hay defensa real , más alla de fantasias. Ojo que los hipersonicos estan muy bien, pero lo decisivo es lo otro.

Yo creo, me puedo equivocar, que lo que impide a Putin ganar , es que para ganar tienen que movilizar a Rusia. Y cree que si empieza la movilización le van a pasar por la zona dura. No tiene miedo a la OTAN, tiene miedo a no poder controlar lo que tiene que empezar a hacer. Le esta dando largas, pero los subnormales de occidente en lugar de entenderle y tender puentes siguen pensando que es debilidad, y le van a empujar. Así que va a repetir lo del 2014----2022, lo hara solo que más tarde.

Si mañana moviliza el pais y se ponen en modo guerra ¿ va a entrar la OTAN ? Pues no. Porque ya estan en guerra en Ucrania , y no ha entrado. Lo que si ocurre es que internamente cambia el escenario. LLevaran razon clara los que han visto a occidente como el enemigo desde 1991.


----------



## Martok (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No si la visión la tengo , solo que no la comparto. Desde 2014 muchos comprendian la politica de Putin porque de otra forma la OTAN atacaria. Al final despues de mucho darle vueltas, ha visto que iban a atacar Crimea si caian las republicas y ha salido en su defensa. ¿ ha entrado la OTAN ?
> 
> Pues no. Y no ha entrado por lo mismo que no podia entrar en el 2014. ¿ Sarmat ? ¿ misiles hipersonicos ? Pues tampoco, no entra por las 6000 cabezas nucleares heredadas de la URSS. Contra eso no hay defensa real , más alla de fantasias. Ojo que los hipersonicos estan muy bien, pero lo decisivo es lo otro.
> 
> ...



Esta en la dicotomia de escalar o contener, no hay mas.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya perdieron. Y no habrá nukes, asumirán la humillación y mamaran polla occidental.
> Una decepción.



Que te parece el regalo de material USAno, UK y EU a Hezbolá, han comprado la tira.


----------



## Vitaly (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## chapuzator (5 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079663
> 
> 
> Dura realidad. Desafortunadamente la tendencia solo hace que crecer. Europa y América agitan está ideología y me alegro de vivir en un país que lucha y nunca aceptará tales valores. Por lo tanto, en parte, podemos considerar que ahora se está luchando contra esto, contra la imposición de esta suciedad, que nos llamen atrasados, cerrados, caducos. ¡Somos diferentes!



Donde vives, en Afganistán, anormal.


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia no va a firmar nada y si tácticamente lo hiciera, no se le daría mas valor que al del papel de retrete, porque sabe que la naturaleza y objetivos de este conflicto exceden con mucho a lo declarado para ambas partes y se van a implicar cada vez mas intensívamente en ello, es una carrera y conflicto de fondo... no de ganarla al sprint y como tal se preparan para ello.
Para Rusia ha supuesto un ataque perpetrado a su credibilidad y supervivencia como nación soberana económica y militarmente.
para USA es un intento a la desesperada de sobreponerse a su crisis sistémica, que la degrada relativamente respecto a sus competidores emergentes como potencia militar, como economía y sistema social viable y reproductible.
Europa por el momento es un actor secundario... que pone la cama y al que dictan su guión en la misma escena que protagoniza el actor principal, como en la pelicula El Apartamento de Billy Wilder.


----------



## willbeend (5 Jun 2022)

Habian panchitos entre los mercenarios que atraparon a Gaddafi, pero no lo mataron, le metieron una vara por el culo literalmente y lo entregaron a las autoridades occidentales para que lo estuvieran torturando durante horas hasta la muerte.

Eso son los valores occidentales.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Buena lógica militar.
> Sacrificas una dotación ya vencida, y lo vendes como un exitoso contraataque.
> 2x1
> Economía de medios.
> ...



Si, deben tener por ahí a un fino estratega probando la defensa elástica de Manstein versión 2.0....

Si en el mando ucraniano tuvieran un poco de idea de historia militar en estas ciudades grandes la táctica de la "caja de píldoras" del Dr. Kuribayashi sería una posibilidad muy seria a tener en cuenta por los rusos, aunque si no la aplicaron en Mariúpol....


----------



## Peineto (5 Jun 2022)

Correcto. Es lo de la puntita nada más.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

Curioso, han mandado el Kearsarge a Estocolmo tras meses metido en un fiordo noruego. Este barco, aunque puede llevar F-35, es para desembarcos anfibios.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que te parece el regalo de material USAno, UK y EU a Hezbolá, han comprado la tira.



Perdón?


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No es lo mismo “Putin dice” que “Alguien cercano a Putin dice”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que sea sólo que a Mevdeved se le haya calentado la boca. Porque esto supone caer en la trampa de Zelensky, que no ve el momento de provocar para involucrar a la Otan en el conflicto. Si le dan cohetes de largo alcance, lo primerito que hace es lanzarlas contra ciudades rusas. Y si Rusia responde bombardeando a Polonia o Alemania, la tenemos bien liada.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Ministerio de Industria y Comercio: limitar la exportación de gases inertes fortalecerá la posición de Rusia en el mercado de chips*
> 
> El viceministro Vasily Shpak señaló que los gases inertes son uno de los materiales básicos para la producción de semiconductores.
> 
> ...



Qué maniobra más genial. ¿Queréis gases inertes para fabricar semiconductores? Perfecto. Lleguemos a un acuerdo: Transferencia tecnológica a cambio de gases. En pocos años, Rusia será un competidor en ese mercado pero, sobre todo, será autosuficiente sin depender de "la comunidad internacional".


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los puentes de Dnieper no los vuelan por temas politicos. Supongo que porque si lo hacen occidente los culparia de la hambruna ( podrian sacr el trigo por Meritopol o Mariupol pero eso se lo callarian ), y Putin es muy sensible con esas acusaciones, es un poco provinciano. De hecho hoy o ayer en unas declaraciones comentaba que las subidas no eran por culpa suya. Deberia decir lo contrario y añadir que si le tocan las narices iran a más es lo que harian los anglos.



Putin no está hablando para "Occidente", sino para África y Medio Oriente, que es donde la hambruna va a hacer estragos. No puede permitir que esos países se predispongan en contra suya por culpa de la propaganda otánica.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se están retirando hacia Lisichansk tras los combates en Severodonetsk.
> Las pérdidas en algunas unidades alcanzan el 90% del personal.
> 
> 
> ...



Otra victoriosa retirada Ucraniana. Son invencibles. Slava Ukraini!


----------



## Hal8995 (5 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El sentido de mi frase era marcarle a Disturbed que sus "cositas", cada vez son más adentro del territorio ucraniano.
> 
> En relación a Odessa, supongo que su destino va a depender de las negociaciones. Es la "carta" o "com niodín" estratégico del asunto.
> 
> ...



Como que antes que eso se sentarán a negociar ?

Esta es la postura yankee total y europea.

"Yo hago lo que me da la gana, digo que gano en el campo de batalla y no voy a negociar. Ah pero no gano ,entonces me siento a negociar y el otro que se siente cuando yo diga y que me mantenga la propuesta del principio ".

Pues TURURÚ y que te den

El otro se sentará o NO . Y te pondrá las condiciones q quiera. (Y no debe de sentarse esa es mi opinión.)

Ya está bien los anglos de insultar al resto del mundo , ejemplos de como se creen que pueden pedir cualquier cosa sin ruborizarse :

- El sec estado o de defensa norteamericano telefonea al homólogo ruso y le exige un alto el fuego.

- Los usanos se van a Venezuela y les piden que aumenten la producción de petróleo.Parecido con Qatar y SA.

- Scholz y Macron llaman a Putin para que suelte a los Azovstal prisioneros.

- Viceministro polaco acusa a los rusos de destruir sus suministros de armas a Ucrania.

Ya está bien cojones con estos tios. Negociar después de vencer. Antes solo habrá engaño...como pasó antes.

Y con diplomacia ...empezar a poner sanciones los rusos aunque sea de tapadillo: trigo, fertilizantes ,Uranio...no se pueden vender a quien te está haciendo la guerra económica.

Con el gas se puede ir limitando la cantidad q se entrega, Polonia recibe gas de Alemania ? pues se le envía a Alemania menos gas


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Jun 2022)

*La batalla por Severodonetsk: la situación al final del 4 de junio de 2022  - Rybar. *

_*▪*_Mientras unidades individuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Tropas abandonan *Severodonetsk*, retirándose en pequeños grupos a la orilla alta del Seversky Donets en *Lisichansk*, se están trasladando a la ciudad refuerzos de mercenarios extranjeros y nacionalistas.

_*▪*_El contraataque ucraniano hacia *Metelkino* desde la zona industrial, destinado a impedir la creación de un caldero para las unidades de las AFU que tenían Borovskoye, *fue organizado y dirigido personalmente por* *Mariana Bezuglaya*, diputada del Partido de los Servidores del Pueblo, una de las principales funcionarias pro-estadounidenses de Ucrania.

Maryana llegó a la ciudad con una unidad de mercenarios extranjeros: mediante esfuerzos conjuntos, lograron evitar que la defensa de Severodonetsk se desintegre y evitar el cerco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Borovskoye.

Durante el contraataque, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas significativas, pero aparentemente, las subunidades ucranianas lograron expulsar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia de las afueras occidentales de* Sirotino* y del pueblo de *Lesnaya Dacha*, tras lo cual la contraofensiva se empantanó.

*Los informes de la parte ucraniana sobre la ocupación de Metelkino no se corresponden con la realidad.*

_*▪*_En la propia ciudad, el control territorial no ha cambiado. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mantienen el control de las zonas residenciales en el área de administración, al sur de la avenida Gvardeysky y el territorio de la planta Azot. El resto de la ciudad está controlada por las fuerzas aliadas.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RESPUESTA A LA PREGUNTA DE POR QUÉ LAS FUERZAS Y MILICIAS RUSAS NO CONVIERTEN EN POLVO AVDEEVKA DESDE DONDE UCRANIA BOMBARDEA (DONETSK)⁉

‼PORQUE LOS BOMBARDEOS UCRANIANOS DESDE AVDEEVKA SON REALIZADOS CON LA ARTILLERÍA COLOCADA CERCA DE LOS EDIFICIOS CIVILES‼

*NADIE QUIERE QUE AVDEEVKA CON CIVILES SE CONVIERTA EN UN PÁRAMO

Lo único, digamos, desafortunadamente "bueno" en toda esta mala situación es que los militares enemigos están allí y serán rodeados, están inmóviles, no retroceden... Y Avdiivka es uno de los más fortificados lugares de la tierra, la lucha va por cada metro allí.... *

Estarán rodeados pero tienen mucha munición, mucha... Esperamos que eso suceda, aquí hay mapas del interior para comprender la situación y de cómo las cosas podrían tener lugar












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Entendamos quién es Mariana Bezugla, la Diputada ucraniana que tomó el control de las fuerzas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y coordinó el contraataque de las fuerzas ucras; veamos a esta *"dama de la muerte".*

Primero que nada:

*SÍ, ELLA ES MUY PELIGROSA





*

Una foto de la "comandante ucraniana" en Severodonetsk - Diputada de la Rada Mariana Bezugla

*PROPUSO DISPARAR A LOS SOLDADOS EN RETIRADA SIN ÓRDENES

MIENTRAS LA MAYORÍA DE LA GENTE ESTABA OCUPADA RIÉNDOSE DE ELLA, NOSOTROS LE PROPORCIONAMOS SU BIOGRAFÍA

LAS COSAS NO SON COMO PARECEN*

-Después del intento de contraofensiva de las fuerzas ucranianas en Severodonetsk, estalló un escándalo: el periodista Yuri Butusov escribió (que el ejército está dirigido por la diputada Mariana Bezuglaya. La llamó "comisaria" y se quejó de los políticos que interfieren en asuntos militares.

-Bezuglaya realmente llegó a Severodonetsk junto con un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros para fortalecer la situación extremadamente difícil de las AFU. La Oficina de Zelensky considera a Severodonetsk un símbolo de resistencia.

-El comandante de las AFU, Zaluzhny, ofreció varias veces retirar tropas de allí para evitar el cerco, pero fue rechazado. *Puede parecer ridículo que cierta diputada de la Rada de 34 años dé órdenes a los militares. Pero no es tan simple.*

-Bezuglaya tiene una educación médica militar: *completó una pasantía en el Departamento de Estado de los EE. UU.*, luego de lo cual recibió la especialización "organización y gestión de la atención médica".

-Antes de llegar a la Rada, fue inspectora superior para el seguimiento de la ejecución de las órdenes del Departamento de expertos civiles del Centro de Garantía de Desempeño del Ministerio de Defensa y del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

-Los expertos civiles son representantes de las estructuras de las Fundaciones de George Soros y del Departamento de Estado, que realizaron fiscalizaciones y reformas en el Ejército de Ucrania. Y la propia Bezuglaya controló la implementación de las directivas de las estructuras estadounidenses en el ejército ucraniano.

-En 2019, se convirtió en diputada de la Rada y jefa adjunta del Comité de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional. *Bezuglaya inició la creación de la defensa territorial y promovió el proyecto de ley correspondiente.

-En 2022, presentó en la Rada, un proyecto de ley sobre la posibilidad de fusilar a los soldados que se niegan a seguir las órdenes del comandante. Pero después de una respuesta excesivamente fuerte y negativa, el proyecto de ley fue retirado.

-Así es, Mariana Bezuglaya es una de las funcionarias clave de la representación estadounidense en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por lo tanto, no sorprende que los comandantes ucranianos la escuchen.

AZmilitary1 *


----------



## raptors (5 Jun 2022)

*Ups... que paso aqui...!!!* este tipo de comentarios NO se parecen a los que _"Coco Portugal"_ solía hacer... parecen más de una persona fanática gUSAna...


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Esta guerra es una farsa vinculada a la agenda 2030 . La prevista segunda parte post-coronavirus. *
> 
> Es el principio de unos cambios radicales que serán mucho más fáciles de implantar ante una población aterrorizada y previamente sometida con el uso de hiyab disfrazado de mascarillas ( por eso tanto han incidido en que los usaran los niños que se adaptarán mejor a un nuevo mundo ) ...
> y a saber lo que han inyectado ( si no son vacunas necesariamente tienen que ser otra cosa - quizás un tipo de droga permanente )
> ...



En el fondo sospecháis o sabéis con certeza que cuando la sexta ( y resto de medios criminales ) se empeñan tanto en hacer propaganda de la guerra algo están tramando. 

A nadie escapa que la atención mediática del coronavirus inventado ahora la tiene la guerra inventada. 
De hecho los mismos políticos criminales que nos lavaban el cerebro con el virus ahora lo hacen con Ucrania.

Nunca antes vi tanto patriotismo y menos en España . Los rojos que tanto se rasgan las vestiduras por proteger las fronteras de Ucrania apoyan a grupos de mafiosos y criminales españoles que buscan la secesión . 

Sospechen cuando estos sicarios de nuestros enemigos jamás harían un congreso con la bandera de España .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el fondo sospecháis o sabéis con certeza que cuando la sexta ( y resto de medios criminales ) se empeñan tanto en hacer propaganda de la guerra algo están tramando.
> 
> A nadie escapa que la atención mediática del coronavirus inventado ahora la tiene la guerra inventada.
> De hecho los mismos políticos criminales que nos lavaban el cerebro con el virus ahora lo hacen con Ucrania.
> ...




Es tan evidente todo que da miedo.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que la desintegración de Ucrania fuera evitable.
> 
> Yo sin embargo creo que ya es tarde para el escenario que describes.
> No veo a Jarkov como parte de una Ucrania Federal. Ni a Odesa. Creo que Rusia va a ir de manera lenta pero constante engullendo más y más territorio a medida que la UE se cuece en su propia salsa de autosanciones, y creo que va a dejar Kiev para el final. Asediada, rodeada, sin agua, sin suministros.
> ...



El error de Francia y UK fue humillar a Alemania en el Tratado de Versalles al finalizar la I Guerra Mundial
Es verdad que Alemania perdio , pero joer , no hay derecho hoyga , los alemanes son muy orgullosos y prometieron venganza
De aquella humillacion nacio el naZionalismo . Es verdad que Alemania no aprende ( en el ranking de testarudez estan en el numero # 2 por detras de los aragoneses ) pero ellos son asi : Europa ist Deutschland
Este conflicto , ya lo dijo el clapham , no es contra Ucrania , que es una mierda pinchada en un palo
Es contra la UE . Ni siquiera es contra la OTAN .
La salida de UK significo un duro golpe contra la UE , por tanto la entrada de Ucrania en la UE " suavizaria " el golpe dado por London
Ucrania aportaba alimentos , energia , poblacion ( germanizable ) . Bingo
El problema es que Rusia necesita a Ucrania y a Alemania y Alemania necesita a Ucrania y a Rusia
Si Rusia da una paliza a la UE quedandose con Ucrania perderia la relacion estrategica que existe entre Berlin y Moscu desde Adenauer
Entonces volveriamos a 1949 . Lo que hara Rusia sera compartir la victoria con la UE .
Anexionandose 1/3 de Ucrania y cediendo a la UE el otro 2/3 restante todos ganan .
La parte " europea " de Ucrania podria integrarse en la UE , y la parte " rusa " de Ucrania en la Federacion
Esto es lo que quiere Rusia ( y Alemania ) pero si no es posible se pasa al Plan B



Nefersen dijo:


> Espero que sea sólo que a Mevdeved se le haya calentado la boca. Porque esto supone caer en la trampa de Zelensky, que no ve el momento de provocar para involucrar a la Otan en el conflicto. Si le dan cohetes de largo alcance, lo primerito que hace es lanzarlas contra ciudades rusas. Y si Rusia responde bombardeando a Polonia o Alemania, la tenemos bien liada.



En 2008 los servicios secretos de Rusia sabian con meses de antelacion que Sakasvilli atacaria Osetia del Sur
Putin sabia que su Plan de " rusificacion " ( entregar pasaportes rusos a los georgianos de esa Republica ) provocaria una reaccion de Tblisi
Sakasvilli intervino , creando el casus bellis que Rusia necesitaba para invadir y anexionarse ( de facto ) Osetia del Sur
En 2014 los servicios secretos rusos sabian que Alemania intervendria en Ucrania .
Sin embargo Rusia no hizo nada para abortar el golpe de Estado ( que si aborto en Bielorrusia y en Kasajastan )
Por que no intervino ?
Las tropas elite de Rusia habrian eliminado a los golpistas en 48 horas . Rusia no intervino .
Dejo que Occidente se lanzara creando un casus bellis y voila , habemus Crimea
Si Occidente envia armas letales a Ucrania y esta las utiliza contra Rusia entonces tenemos un casus bellis
Rusia respondera atacando los centros de mando y de paso , invadira los paises balticos
Si ya no existe el peligro de que Rusia entre en conflicto contra la OTAN porque ya estaria en conflicto contra la OTAN la ocupacion de los paises balticos esta cantado . Ahhh , Estonia . Si empieza la III Guerra Mundial escapad a Argentina
ZANKEAD al @Nico para que os reciba en su dasha patagonica


----------



## raptors (5 Jun 2022)

*Todo fanatismo en extremo es nocivo....* En este conflicto, rusia tiene la verdad geopolítica histórica de su parte... Este motivo es suficiente para apoyar a rusia en contra de esta embestida brutal de los gUSAnos y todos sus lacayos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es tan evidente todo que da miedo.



Si antes ya lo sospechábamos , desde hace dos años tenemos la confirmación de que la gente es subnormal y se cree cualquier burrada que suelten por la tele. 

Incluso las personas que parecían despiertas y que fueron conscientes con la trama del virus , ahora inexplicablemente pican en esta nueva etapa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si antes ya lo sospechábamos , desde hace dos años tenemos la confirmación de que la gente es subnormal y se cree cualquier burrada que suelten por la tele.
> 
> Incluso las personas que parecían despiertas y que fueron conscientes con la trama del virus , ahora inexplicablemente pican en esta nueva etapa.




En España no dan visto que el PSOE es una partido criminal que lleva desde hace 100 años destrozando España, los últimos 40 de forma muy intensa, como para pedirles que vean algo más complejo.

En resumen, que vivimos rodeados en un 95% de subnormales. El 5% restante son los que mantienen la sociedad a flote para que no se hunda definitivamente, aunque me parece que finalmente caerá, porque tal nivel de sabotaje es imposible de contrarrestar.


----------



## raptors (5 Jun 2022)

*Así es... * _"Es un acoso a todo lo ruso, vivo o muerto..."_ pero de los gobernantes occidentales...!! el pueblo llano me parece no comparte esta visión de sus gobernantes... los fanáticos rusofóbicos se cuecen aparte...


----------



## mazuste (5 Jun 2022)

Lavrov comenta rotundo:
*
"Estamos aprendiendo de todo esto. Nunca más debemos confiar en esta gente. 
Eso no significa que no vayamos a hablar con ellos en absoluto. Cuando se vuelvan 
'locos', veremos lo que nos dicen. En ningún caso, a partir de ahora y para siempre, 
debemos permitir que las esferas críticas de la vida de nuestro Estado, la vida de 
nuestro pueblo, dependan de las inversiones y tecnologías de los países occidentales."*


----------



## mazuste (5 Jun 2022)

Ciertamente, hay un Gran Reajuste en marcha, sin ningún género de dudas. 
Sólo que, parece ser, no srá el que Herr Schwab y CIA esperaban...


----------



## mazuste (5 Jun 2022)

Bueno, ya van entrando por el aro...
_*
"Biden dijo que Ucrania podría tener que ceder territorio a Rusia como parte de un "acuerdo negociado"" *_
* "Los subordinados de Biden han dicho previamente que Ucrania está cediendo tierras para apaciguar a Putin", *


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si antes ya lo sospechábamos , desde hace dos años tenemos la confirmación de que la gente es subnormal y se cree cualquier burrada que suelten por la tele.
> 
> Incluso las personas que parecían despiertas y que fueron conscientes con la trama del virus , ahora inexplicablemente pican en esta nueva etapa.




Es una guerra a menos de medio gas que no justifica tanto escándalo que están armando como si se acabara el mundo mañana, lo de Yugoslavia por ejemplo fue bastante peor que esto y no se armó tanto jaleo.

Y por otra parte ves como está sucediendo exactamente lo mismo que cuando lo del cobi osease que la economía y el nivel de vida no se hunde por la dichosa guerra igual que no se hundió por el dichoso cobi sino que se hundió todo por las medidas absurdas e infladas que se tomaron y ahora es lo mismo, se está hundiendo todo por las medidas absurdas de las sanciones esas.

Vamos, que se ve desde bastante lejos que es otra excusa más para irlo reventando todo y llegar al objetivo del llamado Desarrollo Sostenible.

Yo cuando veo a los de la tele y los perrolistos rasgándose las vestimentas es que hay algo que no cuadra, es el canario en la mina que nunca falla para saber que no hay trigo limpio.

Saludos.


----------



## CANILLAS (5 Jun 2022)

Pensé que nada habría peor que leer a los zampadoritos empleándose como especialistas en salud durante la pandemia. Me equivoqué, es aún peor verlos de analistas en geopolítica y temas militares. Su tendencia es radicalizarse en los extremos, insultar a sus "contrarios" y escupir barbaridades.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Pensé que nada habría peor que leer a los zampadoritos empleándose como especialistas en salud durante la pandemia. Me equivoqué, es aún peor verlos de analistas en geopolítica y temas militares. Su tendencia es radicalizarse en los extremos, insultar a sus "contrarios" y escupir barbaridades.



Yo lo que diga Ferreras


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

Hasta Maduro riéndose del ridículo otano-globalista
_
Estados Unidos creía que podía aplastar a Rusia con sus sanciones económicas y ha sucedido lo contrario", enfatizó el mandatario.

Según comentó el titular del Ejecutivo durante una entrevista en el programa Diálogo Internacional, "las amenazas contra Rusia se les convirtió en la más grande inflación que han tenido en los últimos 40 años"._


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si Occidente envia armas letales a Ucrania y esta las utiliza contra Rusia entonces tenemos un casus bellis
> Rusia respondera atacando los centros de mando y de paso , invadira los paises balticos
> Si ya no existe el peligro de que Rusia entre en conflicto contra la OTAN porque ya estaria en conflicto contra la OTAN la ocupacion de los paises balticos esta cantado . Ahhh , Estonia . Si empieza la III Guerra Mundial escapad a Argentina
> ZANKEAD al @Nico para que os reciba en su dasha patagonica



Ayer vi un documental en utube que me sorprendió, pues proponía, como una cosa deseable, una guerra de la Otan contra Rusia, pero limitada a Ucrania. Es decir, en círculos belicistas americanos se ve posible mantener un conflicto contra Rusia en terreno europeo, sin escalar a un conflicto atómico porque EEUU garantizaría a Rusia que no se le atacaría o invadiría su territorio. El terreno de juego sería Ucrania, Siria o lo que se tercie en Europa, pero el territorio de EEUU y Rusia estarían excluidos y garantizados tácitamente y bajo cuerda. La guerra estaría limitada a las áreas de influencia, para decidir su futura configuración. La hipótesis americana es que así podría destruir a Rusia indirectamente. (Obviamente, no cuentan con China, Irán o India, y que la cosa se salga de madre).


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es una guerra a menos de medio gas que no justifica tanto escándalo que están armando como si se acabara el mundo mañana, lo de Yugoslavia por ejemplo fue bastante peor que esto y no se armó tanto jaleo.
> 
> Y por otra parte ves como está sucediendo exactamente lo mismo que cuando lo del cobi osease que la economía y el nivel de vida no se hunde por la dichosa guerra igual que no se hundió por el dichoso cobi sino que se hundió todo por las medidas absurdas e infladas que se tomaron y ahora es lo mismo, se está hundiendo todo por las medidas absurdas de las sanciones esas.
> 
> ...



efectivamente ! 

De lo que se trata es de arruinar a los países desarrollados en beneficio de los que no lo están como si el desarrollo hubiese sido cuestión de suerte.

Es la misma lógica que se usa en las hecatombes comunistas : " Robamos las propiedades a quienes las tienen para repartirlas entre nosotros " 

Aunque la agenda 2030 en teoría pretende :

REDISTRIBUIR LA RIQUEZA DEL NORTE AL SUR
REDISTRIBUIR LA POBLACIÓN DEL SUR AL NORTE 

Lo que realmente hay detrás es un expansionismo islámico promovido por la ONU y otras corporaciones supranacionales que gobiernan el mundo. 

Ya no hay suficientes cristianos para defenderse . El planeta ya es musulmán . Sus líderes están muy motivados y tienen el enorme poder que da el dinero del petróleo.
Además tienen el deber impuesto por Alá de ocupar las tierras de los infieles e imponer la religión verdadera.
Su vida eterna está en juego.
Si lo hacen bien estarán en el paraíso, si lo hacen mal les espera el infierno. 

Esta limpieza étnica ha pasado innumerables veces en la historia de la humanidad . Es lo que pasa en cada invasión . La diferencia es que en el pasado eran los blancos de origen cristiano los que se imponían y ahora nos toca ser las víctimas.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

El presidente Biden se negó el viernes a descartar que Ucrania tenga que ceder parte de su territorio a Rusia para poner fin a la invasión de Moscú de más de tres meses.

. Biden says Ukraine might have to give Russia land in ‘negotiated settlement’


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Honkler (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Espero que sea sólo que a Mevdeved se le haya calentado la boca. Porque esto supone caer en la trampa de Zelensky, que no ve el momento de provocar para involucrar a la Otan en el conflicto. Si le dan cohetes de largo alcance, lo primerito que hace es lanzarlas contra ciudades rusas. Y si Rusia responde bombardeando a Polonia o Alemania, la tenemos bien liada.



Creo que antes arrasaría Kiev y Leopolis


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

A ver si lo he entendido bien, el heróico fraguel contraataque de sverodonetsk está dirigido por una charo¿?


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

España desperdiciando sus escasos recursos, que bien podrían servir en conflictos venideros, contra un no enemigo en una guerra perdida de antemano. OTAN ordena y España calla.









España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard


El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

Vaya risas!



*Periodista observa que Ucrania no tiene aviones capaces de portar los IRIS-T prometidos por Scholz y la Defensa alemana admite que no tiene ese misil.*


----------



## Hao X (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si antes ya lo sospechábamos , desde hace dos años tenemos la confirmación de que la gente es subnormal y se cree cualquier burrada que suelten por la tele.
> 
> Incluso las personas que parecían despiertas y que fueron conscientes con la trama del virus , ahora inexplicablemente pican en esta nueva etapa.



Gran mensaje. Asi es el ganado de moral convencional.


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a mi lo que se me escapa , es que Europa va a quedar echo mierda... pero no un poco mal, sino en la mierda más absoluta...
> 
> y eso a USA le viene bien? porque se va a cargar a su perrito faldero y va a quedarse más sólo que la una en todo el mundo...
> 
> ...




Tiene sentido si escasean las materias primas, petróleo, gas, etc, *mucho más de lo que imaginamos*. No sabemos lo que ocurre entre bastidores, pero posiblemente la escasez de combustible es muchísimo mayor de lo que creemos, es la posibilidad que más cuadra con este escenario. Voy a desarrollar brevemente esta hipótesis

- Escasez de fuentes de energía, petróleo, gas

- No se encuentran nuevos yacimientos al ritmo que sería necesario para poder seguir manteniendo nuestro nivel de vida y producción agrícola, industrial, etc

- Quizás USA podría pensar que con esta guerra puede conseguir 2 cosas:
a) cargarse a Europa porque si acaba destrozada, sin tejido industrial, etc, empieza a decrecer y a consumir muchos menos recursos
b) Rusia no deja de ser un país más pequeño que USA, lo desgasta en una guerra larga en Ucrania y termina (Rusia) por sucumbir. Entonces entraría el 7ª de caballería a apropiarse de los recursos minerales y energéticos rusos. Y a tirar unos años más.

A nosotros no nos cabe en la cabeza un disparate semejante, pero a los anglos sí. Cumplir acuerdos y defender a sus socios no es lo que practican. Ellos se pasan los acuerdos por el forro y a los socios los dejan tiraos cuando les conviene.

Hay un hilo mítico en el foro que debe andar hundidísimo y que quienes no lo hayan leído, merece la pena que echen un vistazo, se titula "El Agotamiento del Modelo y lo abrió en 2012, hace 10 años el forista Alexander The Grape, un JGRANDE del foro. Los viejos del lugar lo recordarán y para los nuevos es imprescindible conocer. Yo misma colgué algún modelo matemático en la página 4, mensaje nº 55. De momento las predicciones se van cumpliendo. Dejo enlace:




__





Opinión: - El Agotamiento del modelo


Señores, hamijos y shurmanos todos, están ustedes viviendo el colpaso del modelo económico reinante desde hace 20 años. Está agotado. Las tasas de ganancia necesarias para que un negocio, sea negocio sólo se pueden generar de forma especulativa, parasitando la economía real y respaldándose en...




www.burbuja.info





A veces pienso que lo que les pasa a nuestros dirigentes es que esta crisis la llevábamos anunciando mucha gente desde la década de los 70 del siglo pasado cuando la crisis del petróleo de entonces. Se nos negó lo que era evidente a mayor gloria de las grandes empresas petroleras y ahora no quieren reconocer lo que está pasando porque supone la demostración de que han estado 50 años amasando fortunas en vez de preparar al planeta entero para una transición energética indispensable.

Ahora nos toca guerra y dolor. Mucho dolor.
Siento mucho no tener tiempo estos días de seguiros a diario y debatir contenidos, os leo cuando me es posible


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué maniobra más genial. ¿Queréis gases inertes para fabricar semiconductores? Perfecto. Lleguemos a un acuerdo: Transferencia tecnológica a cambio de gases. En pocos años, Rusia será un competidor en ese mercado pero, sobre todo, será autosuficiente sin depender de "la comunidad internacional".




rusia y china en solo 100 dias estan destruyendo el.dominio de USA y el bienestar europeo...

europa colapsara en octubre con graves problemas


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hasta Maduro riéndose del ridículo otano-globalista
> 
> _Estados Unidos creía que podía aplastar a Rusia con sus sanciones económicas y ha sucedido lo contrario", enfatizó el mandatario.
> 
> Según comentó el titular del Ejecutivo durante una entrevista en el programa Diálogo Internacional, "las amenazas contra Rusia se les convirtió en la más grande inflación que han tenido en los últimos 40 años"._




maduro tb se va aproteger bajo Rusia

todos los productores mundiales van a poner dinero para ayudar a Rusia...


----------



## arriondas (5 Jun 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Gran mensaje. Asi es el ganado de moral convencional.



En estos últimos tres años, muchas caretas se han caído, y mucha gente nos ha decepcionado. Gente a la que creíamos más inteligente, más despierta.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Contraataques


Prácticamente desde que las tropas rusas capturaran, con escasa batalla y con una facilidad que las autoridades políticas y militares ucranianas nunca han explicado, la región de Jerson, Kiev ha pr…




slavyangrad.es











Contraataques


05/06/2022


Prácticamente desde que las tropas rusas capturaran, con escasa batalla y con una facilidad que las autoridades políticas y militares ucranianas nunca han explicado, la región de Jerson, Kiev ha prometido el inicio de una contraofensiva definitiva para _liberar_ esos territorios. La concentración de tropas rusas y republicanas en la región de Donbass, centro claro de la actual fase de la guerra, hace de esas zonas relativamente alejadas de la frontera rusa (en este caso de Crimea), un punto más vulnerable y más propicio a ese tipo de operaciones ofensivas con las que Ucrania podría conseguir ciertos éxitos. Sin embargo, desde que comenzara a hablarse de contraofensivas, los éxitos de la ofensiva informativa han superado a los de la ofensiva militar.

Es el caso de la última contraofensiva, anunciada a bombo y platillo incluso en las redes sociales y con la que Ucrania ha conseguido escaso éxito y ha acumulado un elevado número de bajas. A pesar del intento de presentar el mero hecho de realizar un ataque como un gran éxito, algunas voces ucranianas empiezan a admitir la falta de resultados de las acciones. Así lo recogía ayer el diario ucraniano _Strana_ citando a Oleksiy Arestovich, un propagandista de los grandes éxitos de Ucrania, pero que, en ocasiones, también es capaz de ver la realidad.

_Sobre la contraofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jerson, en la zona de Davidov Brod, de la que tanto se ha hablado en los últimos días. Oleksiy Arestovich afirmó el otro día que, de hecho, ya ha terminado y es mejor reducir el entusiasmo al respecto. 

“Las tropas ucranianas atravesaron el río Ingulets, crearon un punto fuerte y entonces todos esperaban que tuvieran éxito, pero eso no ha pasado. El comando ruso trasladó a sus unidades allí y fue a destruir esos puntos fuertes”, afirmó Arestovich en una aparición en Feigin Live. 

Según explicó, las tropas ucranianas ya se han retirado a sus posiciones originales, pero “impidieron la ofensiva enemiga”.

Fuentes de Strana en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han confirmado la información sobre la paralización de la contraofensiva en estos momentos y han dado más detalles al respecto. Dichas fuentes afirman que las tropas ucranianas, con apoyo de la artillería, atacaron a las tropas rusas en la frontera entre las regiones de Jerson y Nikolaev cruzando el río Ingulets. La principal dirección del golpe del Ejército Ucraniano fue hacia la localidad de Davidov Brod. Inicialmente, el ataque tuvo éxito, se cruzó el río y las tropas de la Federación Rusa retrocedieron 10-15 kilómetros. Sin embargo, al día siguiente, los rusos infligieron un ataque masivo de artillería y bombardeo aéreo sobre la zona del avance y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes bajas de personal y pérdida de equipamiento y la ofensiva se detuvo. El punto fuerte ocupado cerca de Davidov Brod se mantiene, pero no se puede avanzar más. Es están produciendo ataques masivos del oponente para obligar a las tropas ucranianas a retroceder.

Las fuentes afirman que el motivo de la paralización de la contraofensiva son los potentes ataques de artillería y bombardeos aéreos rusos y el terreno de esa zona: una estepa abierta en la que las tropas ucranianas estaban prácticamente indefensas frente a las aeronaves enemigas. Además, una de las brigadas de tanques deficientemente armadas fue lanzada al ataque y sufrió las bajas más elevadas.

“La dirección del ataque es potencialmente interesante, ya que abre la posibilidad de mayores acciones ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hacia Novaya Kajovka. Sin embargo, la ofensiva está detenida. No hay suficientes fuerzas de momento”, afirmó la fuente._

Con esta ofensiva, Ucrania ha vuelto a dejar claro que está dispuesta a enviar a la muerte a sus soldados para lograr resultados mínimos o victorias pírricas. Kiev no ha logrado ningún rédito con su intento de ataque a las tropas rusas, que han mostrado capacidad de defender las posiciones capturadas y que han dejado claro que pretenden aferrarse a ellas. Sin embargo, la vulnerabilidad de sus efectivos en la zona, escasos, supone que seguirán estando expuestas a futuras acciones ofensivas ucranianas. Ataques que, si bien no amenazan el control ruso de la zona, pueden causar daños, bajas civiles y militares y que obligan a desplegar guarniciones más reforzadas y más numerosas. Ese es el objetivo real de las contraofensivas en esta zona y también en el norte de Járkov. Con ello, Ucrania logra extender al máximo el frente en busca para explotar la principal vulnerabilidad rusa: el limitado número de efectivos comprometidos hasta ahora. En Rusia no ha habido de momento ninguna oleada de movilización, por lo que cualquier aumento de tropas que fuera necesario en las zonas de Zaporozhie o Jerson habría de ser a costa de reducir efectivos de la agrupación de Donbass.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Tiene sentido si escasean las materias primas, petróleo, gas, etc, *mucho más de lo que imaginamos*. No sabemos lo que ocurre entre bastidores, pero posiblemente la escasez de combustible es muchísimo mayor de lo que creemos, es la posibilidad que más cuadra con este escenario. Voy a desarrollar brevemente esta hipótesis
> 
> - Escasez de fuentes de energía, petróleo, gas
> 
> ...



Bien, yo diría que efectivamente hay menos recursos, y los que quedan se están trasladando al nuevo centro económico en Asia. Por supuesto, arruinar a Europa occidental forma parte del truco. El milagro del pan y los peces solo existe en misa de 12…



…
El plan quinquenal Xiaokang society (#小康社会) consume muchos recursos…


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> España desperdiciando sus escasos recursos, que bien podrían servir en conflictos venideros, contra un no enemigo en una guerra perdida de antemano. OTAN ordena y España calla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




quierren que gasteemos todas nuestras armas .... estan preparando la invasion de marruecos.. andalucia va a volver a poder musulman.. hasta toledo dudo que podamos pararlos...

lo.siento por lo que vivan al.sur del tajo


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi un documental en utube que me sorprendió, pues proponía, como una cosa deseable, una guerra de la Otan contra Rusia, pero limitada a Ucrania. Es decir, en círculos belicistas americanos se ve posible mantener un conflicto contra Rusia en terreno europeo, sin escalar a un conflicto atómico porque EEUU garantizaría a Rusia que no se le atacaría o invadiría su territorio. El terreno de juego sería Ucrania, Siria o lo que se tercie en Europa, pero el territorio de EEUU y Rusia estarían excluidos y garantizados tácitamente y bajo cuerda. La guerra estaría limitada a las áreas de influencia, para decidir su futura configuración. La hipótesis americana es que así podría destruir a Rusia indirectamente. (Obviamente, no cuentan con China, Irán o India, y que la cosa se salga de madre).



Pues menos mal que estás tú para decirle a USA con quién tiene que contar Rusia o no contar, yo no sé para qué se gastan millones en inteligencia, con lo fácil que es venir al foro a empaparte de saber.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>




Esa hace de los hombres lo que quiere.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Putin no está hablando para "Occidente", sino para África y Medio Oriente, que es donde la hambruna va a hacer estragos. No puede permitir que esos países se predispongan en contra suya por culpa de la propaganda otánica.



Los paises no hacen lo que quiere el pueblo, los manejan los gobiernos. Lo rusos se han dejado pillar 300.000 m fuera, con un 10% te compras aliados al peso. Estuvieron a punto de perder Bielorrusia ( no lo perdieron porque los occidentales como siempre se pasaron de listos ) por 4 rublos en no se que exportaciones.

¿ creeis realmente que los mensajes de Putin llegan a la gente fuera de Rusia y los pocos aliados que les quedan ? Pues no.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lavrov comenta rotundo:
> *
> "Estamos aprendiendo de todo esto. Nunca más debemos confiar en esta gente.
> Eso no significa que no vayamos a hablar con ellos en absoluto. Cuando se vuelvan
> ...



A ver si es verdad y aprenden que los "socios" son sus enemigos a muerte.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

jeje si no tenemos.ni para parar invasores en una valla

menudo engaño ....


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El presidente Biden se negó el viernes a descartar que Ucrania tenga que ceder parte de su territorio a Rusia para poner fin a la invasión de Moscú de más de tres meses.
> 
> . Biden says Ukraine might have to give Russia land in ‘negotiated settlement’



Bueno , si lo dice el amo sus esclavos europedos lo acatarian.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

ahi ahi tumbadito hasta quenlleguen los rusos y a rendirse


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> España desperdiciando sus escasos recursos, que bien podrían servir en conflictos venideros, contra un no enemigo en una guerra perdida de antemano. OTAN ordena y España calla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antonio Perro Sánchez no es traidor y miserable, es algo muchísimo peor.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

*La pregunta es, ¿porque en Occidente siguen mintiendole a sus poblaciones y a los propios ucranianos de algo que saben perfectamente como va terminar desde que comenzó todo?*


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nico (5 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> SÍ, ELLA ES MUY PELIGROSA




Diría que es un "melafo". Tranquilo, a falta de mejores opciones, quizás como descarte... pero es un "melafo" al fin y a cabo (las cosas como son)


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> jeje si no tenemos.ni para parar invasores en una valla
> 
> menudo engaño ....



Esto no puede ser más deprimente. Tenemos un ejército de mierda, sin medios, y lo poco que tenemos en lugar de guardarlo para nuestros enemigos reales lo mandamos contra los rusos que no nos han hecho nada.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

“El mundo está cambiando rápida y profundamente, con casi todos los países occidentales experimentando algún grado de crisis económica, y el gobierno de los Estados Unidos está al borde de un repudio político masivo por parte de los estadounidenses.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Yo es que creo que la cifra de bajas ucras debe rondar las 1k diarios. Estos 400 son sólo en ataques de misiles/aviones, no de artillería.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Número estimado de cargas nucleares en el mundo en febrero de 2022









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jun 2022)

Esta guerra no es militar. 

Russia puede mantener una guerra de media/baja intensidad sin perder efecttovos durante decenios en ukrania. Igual que israel lo hace con siria.

Esto va de otra cosa. Cuanto va a aguantar europa sin gasolina barata? Como de competitiva va a ser europa frente a otros paises con estos precios de las materias primas? Cuanto va a aguantar la poblacion europea con esta inflación? 

La economia de guerra la necesita EUROPA. Si russia se siente amenzada de verdad, corta todo suministro de materias primas a europa. Eso si que es una bomba nuclear en berlin. Russia tiene petroleo, grano, patatas y carne para sobrevivir en una economia de guerra durante siglos. EUROPA NO. y usa tampoco.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo es que creo que la cifra de bajas ucras debe rondar las 1k diarios. Estos 400 son sólo en ataques de misiles/aviones, no de artillería.




obviamente muchos muertos ukros.nadie se entera... aver quien va contando piernas ppr ahi...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los neocon representan todo el mal del nazismo despojado del concepto de superioridad racial. Aunque si es útil a sus intereses no dudan en utilizar y dar fuelle si es necesario a cualquier conflicto racial, religioso o cualquier otro (de género) utilizable.
> 
> Neocon viene a ser una meta-ideología para imponer el Mal como forma de gobierno, al considerarlo la forma más efectiva y probada de conseguir y mantener el poder. Por eso no duda en utilizar al resto de ideologías y religiones buscando el enfrentamiento permanente entre ellas.
> 
> El estadio final de una sociedad neocon nos lo muestra Orwell en "1984".



No sere yo quien defienda al crony capitalismo de amiguetes, amigo, que tiene una gran carga de estatalismo totalitario...pero si hablamos de España,y vemos lo que han hecho con ella, podemos percibir el hedor a igualitarismo, ataque constante a la filosofia de busqueda de la excelencia y del esfuerzo...y politica del subsidio de papa estado para todo...hedor que deja el socialismo.

En España las politicas que han imperado son socialistas...asi han logrado el ciudadano que vemos...ese que aplaude a las 8, y se pone 4 venenos o los que sean menester...porque lo dice Antonio, Ferreras, la Grisu, y la Anarosa tenalady...

"Eso es la guerra hijo...te lo digo yo!!!"


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

El rollo del trigo como disculpa para firmar la paz?

_*"*La guerra mundial contra el pan ya está en marcha y debemos detenerla", afirmó Di Maio. "Nos arriesgamos a la inestabilidad política en África, a la proliferación de organizaciones terroristas, a golpes de Estado: esto lo puede producir la crisis de cereales que estamos viviendo", advirtió, citado este sábado por la agencia Ansa.
El canciller italiano insistió en que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, "debe llegar a un acuerdo de paz lo antes posible" en su conflicto con Ucrania, "que también incluya un acuerdo sobre el trigo"._


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia pretende apoderarse de todo el sur de Ucrania, incluida Odessa, y restablecer las fronteras de la DNR y la LNR - Arestovich

"No se sabe cuánto esfuerzo y tiempo les llevará concentrar tropas capaces de resolver esta tarea, pero no van a parar. El principal problema es que la capacidad de las AFU para defenderse depende totalmente de la ayuda de nuestros aliados occidentales", dijo el propagandista.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Repetimos: Ese es un troll que utiliza fotos de una modela alemana y las modifica con photochop, ya le han pillado









rusia archivos - WiselWisel







wiselwisel.com





Independientemente de sus opiniones, no está bien usar las fotos de la chica


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra no es militar.
> 
> Russia puede mantener una guerra de media/baja intensidad sin perder efecttovos durante decenios en ukrania. Igual que israel lo hace con siria.
> 
> ...




ESTA GUERRA.EN EL.SENO DE EUROPA ERA NECESARIA PARA DESTRUIR LA.ECONOMIA EUROPEA ..


----------



## ATDTn (5 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra no es militar.
> 
> Russia puede mantener una guerra de media/baja intensidad sin perder efecttovos durante decenios en ukrania. Igual que israel lo hace con siria.
> 
> ...



EEUU y Rusia pueden. Pocos paises más.
Nosotros no.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Misiles de crucero X-101 vuelan hacia Kiev. 5 de junio de 2022.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ESTA GUERRA.EN EL.SENO DE EUROPA ERA NECESARIA PARA DESTRUIR LA.ECONOMIA EUROPEA ..



Sí, ese era uno de los daños colaterales.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

El presidente del parlamento húngaro, Laszlo Köver, cree que el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, está experimentando problemas mentales y esto explica sus ataques a los líderes extranjeros.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia se verá forzada a usar su arsenal nuclear si no quiere perder la guerra. Imagino que esperarán a tener varias decenas de Sarmat operativos antes de lanzar ese órdago para evitar una respuesta nuclear. En fin... que Dios nos pille confesados.



O sea usar armamento nuclear para ganar (o cambiar la dinámica a una más favorable) una guerra convencional. En fin...



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> , ingreso de Finlandia en la OTAN



Pero si Rusia sabía perfectamente en Diciembre que esto podría suceder. Sabían que la entrada militar de Rusia en Ucrania puede tener un coste claro: 1400km de frontera con NATO adicional. 



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah vale .... aquí incumplen las leyes españolas. Bueno .... me imagino que en rusia también, no? Alguna ley incumplirán, que probablemente será tan chorra, injusta y liberticida como la española.
> 
> Ya que te preocupa lo que DICE la gente ... que te parece que alguien haga puntería con las fotos de Pablo Iglesias y Pedro Sanchez, lo grabe en vídeo y lo suba a internet? Qué te pàrece que se diga que hay que "matar a 26 millones de hijoputas"? Eso es "libertad de expresión"? Eso no son amenazas? Ves ... aquí también como en Rusia .... según a quién amenaces, no pasa nada ....



Pues mal...igualmente mal.

Y lo peor, que los putos medios prostituidos, siempre se arriman al arbol de la discordia...las buenas noticias...no son noticia.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> O sea usar armamento nuclear para ganar (o cambiar la dinámica a una más favorable) una guerra convencional. En fin...
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Otros las usaron para rematar guerras convencionales que ya tenían ganadas.


----------



## Egam (5 Jun 2022)

Entre tú y Del hierro, vaya tela (sin acritud).
Te lo voy a ilustrar con un chiste:

Dos toros en lo alto de la colina, y el toro joven, impaciente, le dice al viejo:
- Vamos! bajamos corriendo y nos follamos a una vaca!
A lo que el toro viejo le responde:
- Mejor bajamos despacio y nos follamos a todas.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

⚡El Pais: Spain ready to supply Ukraine with Leopard tanks, air defense systems.

Spanish media outlet El Pais reported, citing government sources, that the delivery of heavy weapons is currently being prepared.


----------



## MAEZAL (5 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Sí, ese era uno de los daños colaterales.



Es un daño que EEUU está dispuesto a asumir


----------



## coscorron (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> ⚡El Pais: Spain ready to supply Ukraine with Leopard tanks, air defense systems.
> 
> Spanish media outlet El Pais reported, citing government sources, that the delivery of heavy weapons is currently being prepared.



España tiene unos doscientos tanques Leopard 2 operativos aunque ya viejos y nos quedamos sin nada .. Cuando haya un conflicto de verdad decimos jodete Putin y ya ... Esos Leopard por cierto se los van a follar los rusos con RPG´s y poco más porque ya vio en Turquia que tienen un pobre desempeño real ...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es capitalismo. Se sostiene por la estupidización de las masas y la coacción.



Has definido lo que le ocurre a los pueblos bajo el SOCIALISMO...


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> España tiene unos doscientos tanques Leopard 2 operativos aunque ya viejos y nos quedamos sin nada .. Cuando haya un conflicto de verdad decimos jodete Putin y ya ... Esos Leopard por cierto se los van a follar los rusos con RPG´s y poco más porque ya vio en Turquia que tienen un pobre desempeño real ...



Los turcos destruidos eran mayormante A4, los de España son A6 (que aquí llaman Leopardo 2E) y no son viejos.

Pero no van a ir a Ucrania, parece mentira que a estas alturas no conozcáis todavía a Antonio.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Soy uno de los pocos que no parece tener problemas con la restauración del T-62, en cuanto a la lucha en trincheras, un 115 mm es categóricamente superior a cualquier cosa que tenga un BMP. Todos los días trato de hacer un seguimiento para ver si hay algo que respalde el rumor, y esta es la estupidez que veo.
> 
> Entonces, aparte de los videos de 2018 o 2019 de cargamentos de trenes, no tenemos nada más que indique que los T-62 están en el teatro, solo los hermanos OSINT llaman T-72 en San Petersburgo T-62.



Pues queda obsoleto discurso de muchos pero muchos foreros que no paraban de llamar a T-64 a chatarra ucra vieja Paco de mierda y que Rusia en 2020 iba a tener 2k T-14 operativos (!)

Personalmente creo que T-62 podría una base excelente para un IFV.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Está el capital y están sus siervos en los gobiernos: Los títeres subalternos son peones cuya inteligencia se destina a servir a los primeros. Los primeros consagran toda su inteligencia a la acumulación material exponencial por encima de cualquier otra consideración. La inteligencia no es un valor moral, es sólo la suma de los recursos mentales que dedicas a la supervivencia.
> Bajo el sistema capitalista se trata de supervivencia material o enriquecimiento.
> El lunpen no es tonto, sólo carece de conciencia de clase y acepta su esclavitud y la de sus allegados como algo pragmático.
> No estamos descubriendo nada que no haya postulado ya Marx en El Capital.
> ...



Y ahora llega otro Jose Acerin...y lo arregla todo...

Deja de taladrar con el marxismo...mucho de lo que vemos, todo malo, es debido a el...

Mejor seria que explicaras porque los pueblos que lo sufrieron en Europa...ahora huyen de el...

andaaa...CAMANDULA!!!...espiritu libre de las landas...maestro ciruela...


----------



## Octubrista (5 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra no es militar.
> ...
> La economia de guerra la necesita EUROPA. Si russia se siente amenzada de verdad, corta todo suministro de materias primas a europa. Eso si que es una bomba nuclear en berlin. Russia tiene petroleo, grano, patatas y carne para sobrevivir en una economia de guerra durante siglos. EUROPA NO. y usa tampoco.



Hay temas de los que en "occidente" los analistas no son conscientes, o no lo exponen públicamente; y es que los plazos de ejecución de obras de oleoductos y gaseoductos son relativamente cortos, no son como las carreteras, autopistas, o líneas férreas.

Es decir, un oleoducto o gaseoducto no necesita vencer tantos desniveles o radios de curvas como otras obras civiles, necesita de menos túneles (o ninguno) o puentes, y vence por presión las dificultades geográficas.

Además, las piezas se fabrican como un mecano, y más aún, si China se implica en Siberia con obras de ingeniería.

Si no hay "agentes perturbadores" (como grupos terroristas islamistas que aparecen de la nada) como sucede en África en general, o en el Sahel concretamente, los plazos para que lleguen a China, India, Pakistán, etc, hidrocarburos por esas vías pueden ser pequeños.

Con Rusia vendiendo a Asia su producción de esta manera, a Europa no le queda más que la esclavitud de depender de EEUU y su carísimo gas (que hasta ahora, era una inversión quebrada que comprometía su estabilidad financiera).

Ejemplo de que las élites de Europa no están al servicio de los europeos, no tenéis otro más claro.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Entre tú y Del hierro, vaya tela (sin acritud).
> Te lo voy a ilustrar con un chiste:
> 
> Dos toros en lo alto de la colina, y el toro joven, impaciente, le dice al viejo:
> ...



Claro, te voy a contar yo otro chiste.....

2014.

DelHierro - Joder que Putin deja solos a los prorrusos, y le va a dar igual armaran a Ucrania y la usaran con Ariete contra Rusia, aunque deje caer a las republicas, iran por Crimea.

ForeroX - Calla DelHierro, que Putin es un maestro, Kiev caera como fruta madura sin pegar un tiro. Es ajedrez y tu de eso no entiendes.

Y aquí estamos 9 años despues , repitiendo procesos. Ahora al menos, el "sesudo" ministro ruso dice que no se van a volver a fiar de sus socios...joder es que les han robado tropecientos mil millones por fiarse. De momento no veo que los responsables hayan ni dimitido.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ejemplo de que las élites de Europa no están al servicio de los europeos, no tenéis otro más claro.



La única que ofrecia resistencia desde 1945 era Francia, hasta que le colaron un enano de la CIA, desde entonces Uropa es el patio delantero de USA.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

*Ejemplo de manipulación mediante el uso del lenguaje*

Europa press

*Australia denuncia que un caza chino interceptó en mayo a uno de sus aviones sobre el mar*
europapress.es - 5 jun 2022

_Hay que ver que malos son los chinos, que los australianos se ven obligados a denunciar su comportamiento agresivo y abusón. Todo ello en el titular._


*Un avión de combate chino habría realizado una "maniobra peligrosa" cerca de un avión de vigilancia marítima australiano que se encontraba en una zona de espacio aéreo internacional sobre las aguas del mar de China Meridional, según ha informado el Gobierno australiano este domingo.*




_Seguimos cargando las tintas "maniobra peligrosa", vaya, vaya pero que requetemalos son.
Algo imprescindible en toda noticia es situar lo sucedido, el dónde y oh, chorprecha, es en el espacio aéreo del Mar de la China Meridional. No era sobre la Gran Barrerra de Coral, ni sobre Tasmania, era sobre un mar que en su denominación lleva implícito que está cerca de China. Aysss_

El avión P-8 de Australia estaba llevando a cabo una actividad rutinaria de vigilancia marítima el 26 de mayo cuando fue interceptado por un avión de combate J-16. El peligro vino porque el caza J-16 habría volado "muy cerca del costado" del avión P-8, según ha detallado el ministro de Defensa australiano.

_Mas adelante vemos que el avión aussie es un P-8 lleno de cachivaches electrónicos para enterarse si pasa por tu calle, si estás viendo Netflix o el salvame, si maúlla tu gato o si estás de jugueteo con tu pareja. Nos queda por saber el punto exacto en que se produjo la interceptación pero mejor no lo decimos porque es mejor que no lo digamos.

Por último, hay un protocolo internacional de señales entre interceptador e interceptado. Dichas señales y maniobras se van haciendo mas contundentes si el interceptado se hace el remolón. Bueno, pero este tipo de profundidades no interesa a la generalidad de la audiencia, para qué se lo vamos a explicar. Que se queden con lo importante: que los chinos son unos abusones y que van de matones de patio por los cielos del Pacífico. Con eso basta._


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y aquí estamos 9 años despues , repitiendo procesos. Ahora al menos, el "sesudo" ministro ruso dice que no se van a volver a fiar de sus socios...joder es que les han robado tropecientos mil millones por fiarse. De momento no veo que los responsables hayan ni dimitido.



Calle, calle, que todavia le han hecho un chavez sus "socios".


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues queda obsoleto discurso de muchos pero muchos foreros que no paraban de llamar a T-64 a chatarra ucra vieja Paco de mierda y que Rusia en 2020 iba. Atener 2k T-14 operativos (!)
> 
> Personalmente creo que T-62 podría una base excelente para un IFV.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No es un ICV, es un APC y ya existe.

Achzarit.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Antonio Perro Sánchez no es traidor y miserable, es algo muchísimo peor.




Deberiais empezar a entender como es el mundo. Si estás en un bando (y por geografia españa está en el sitio correcto, el que le corresponde naturalmente) te toca apechugar con lo que haga ese bando te guste o no. Si eres un don nadie, salirse de la fila implica que te puteen como putean a Cuba o Venezuela por ejemplo. O cosas peores como a Ucrania.

Sanchez no es ningún traidor, hace lo que le toca hacer para que no nos jodan vivos.

Luego podrás comentar la puta mala suerte (porque no es otra cosa) que nos ha tocado vivir en estos tiempos. El lujo de tener criterio propio y marcar agenda solo se lo pueden permitir media docena de paises en el mundo más o menos.


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Pensé que nada habría peor que leer a los zampadoritos empleándose como especialistas en salud durante la pandemia. Me equivoqué, es aún peor verlos de analistas en geopolítica y temas militares. Su tendencia es radicalizarse en los extremos, insultar a sus "contrarios" y escupir barbaridades.



Tienes razón. Pero te arriesgas llamando zampadoritos a todo el mundo.
Además es peor tragarse la propaganda, que es (lee tu firma) peor que la mentira, porque lo es a sabiendas.


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y ahora llega otro Jose Acerin...y lo arregla todo...
> 
> Deja de taladrar con el marxismo...mucho de lo que vemos, todo malo, es debido a el...
> 
> ...



Te equivocas de enemigo y hablas de lo que no sabes. Pero imagino que décadas de educación en revisionismo antisocialista mezclado con una profunda incultura no dejan indemne a alguien que lo más rojo que ha visto en su vida es la camiseta de la selección española.
Hasta Franco tuvo que hacer concesiones marxista (economía dirigida, planes quinquenales, alza de impuestos a los ricos y derechos salariales con pagas extra y vacaciones pagadas) para que el vulgo lunpen no se lo comiera vivo tras la crisis de los 50.
Pero bueno, es lo que hay en un país sin conciencia de clase donde no queda más que ser funcionarío, camarero o montar la pyme palillera a crédito con aspiraciones a gran burguesía creyendo que eso es capitalismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

La gente comienza a preguntarse porque no se destruyen las baterias que bombardean Stalino


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Deberiais empezar a entender como es el mundo. Si estás en un bando (y por geografia españa está en el sitio correcto, el que le corresponde naturalmente) te toca apechugar con lo que haga ese bando te guste o no. Si eres un don nadie, salirse de la fila implica que te puteen como putean a Cuba o Venezuela por ejemplo. O cosas peores como a Ucrania.
> 
> Sanchez no es ningún traidor, hace lo que le toca hacer para que no nos jodan vivos.
> 
> Luego podrás comentar la puta mala suerte (porque no es otra cosa) que nos ha tocado vivir en estos tiempos. El lujo de tener criterio propio y marcar agenda solo se lo pueden permitir media docena de paises más o menos.



Y de esa media docena sólo dos son realmente soberanos, Rusia y China. 

Luego completarían la media docena, con soberanía limitada, países como Francia, India, y algún otro, por ejemplo Turquía e Irán que lo intentan.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero si Rusia sabía perfectamente en Diciembre que esto podría suceder. *Sabían que la entrada militar de Rusia en Ucrania puede tener un coste claro: 1400km de frontera con NATO adicional.*
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Esa no es una zona "invadible" fácilmente: miles de lagos, terreno pantanoso, malas comunicaciones ....


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero por qué desfilan así? por que son negros?



En Africa, la mayoria de los pueblos tienen danzas de guerra propias...para elevar la moral y el espiritu antes y despues del combate.


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La gente comienza a preguntarse porque no se destruyen las baterias que bombardean Stalino



A mi parecer, desde que salen de los almacenes otanianos hacia Ucrania, Rusia tiene monitorizado cada envío.
Es una de las razones por las que llega poco material a la zona del conflicto. En particular en lo referente a blindados, etc...









Rusia dice que ha destruido un gran almacén de armas en ciudad ucraniana Krivói Rog


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha declarado que sus fuerzas han destruido un gran depósito de armas en Krivói Rog, en la región ucraniana de Dnepropetrovsk, en el sureste de Ucrania. En su parte bélico matutino, la cartera de Defensa aseguró que el depósito se encontraba en el territorio de...




www.eldiario.es













Rusia asegura que ha destruido un almacén con armas de EEUU y Europa cerca de Leópolis


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado este lunes de la deestrucción de un cargamento de armamento de...




www.europapress.es













Rusia asegura haber destruido dos almacenes de municiones del Ejército de Ucrania en la región de Donetsk - Lanza Digital


Así, Konashenkov ha destacado que durante el último día las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido un total de 64 instalaciones militares en Ucrania, incluida una sede de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales en Mikolaiv, tal y como ha recogido la agencia rusa de noticias TASS




www.lanzadigital.com


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> A mi parecer, desde que salen de los almacenes otanianos hacia Ucrania, Rusia tiene monitorizado cada envío.
> Es una de las razones por las que llega poco material a la zona del conflicto. En particular en lo referente a blindados, etc...



Melones traigo, esas baterias están situadas a 20 Kms del punto de impacto, alcanzarlas no tiene que ser dificil, digo yo, ¿a que cohones están esperando?


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

[URL='https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/goto/post?id=40938544']Nefersen[/URL] dijo:


> Ayer vi un documental en utube que me sorprendió, pues proponía, como una cosa deseable, una guerra de la Otan contra Rusia, pero limitada a Ucrania. Es decir, en círculos belicistas americanos se ve posible mantener un conflicto contra Rusia en terreno europeo, sin escalar a un conflicto atómico porque EEUU garantizaría a Rusia que no se le atacaría o invadiría su territorio. El terreno de juego sería Ucrania, Siria o lo que se tercie en Europa, pero el territorio de EEUU y Rusia estarían excluidos y garantizados tácitamente y bajo cuerda. La guerra estaría limitada a las áreas de influencia, para decidir su futura configuración. La hipótesis americana es que así podría destruir a Rusia indirectamente. (Obviamente, no cuentan con China, Irán o India, y que la cosa se salga de madre)



¿Y qué diferencia hay con la realidad?


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

Tony Montana aspirando coca a manotazos


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es un ICV, es un APC y ya existe.
> 
> Achzarit.



Eso, aparte de que usan chasis de Merkava para Namer (IFV)

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

Malestar de Ucrania por las palabras de Macron insistiendo en un salida que no humille a Putin


«Los llamamientos, pidiendo que se evite humillar a Rusia solo pueden humillar a Francia. Es Rusia la que se está humillando», ha declarado el ministro de Exteriores, Dmitro Kuleba



www.abc.es





*Malestar de Ucrania por las palabras de Macron insistiendo en un salida que no humille a Putin:*

¿Cuándo se enteraran los pobres ucros de que no cuentan una mierda para occidente salvo como carne de cañón geopolítica?


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Te equivocas de enemigo y hablas de lo que no sabes. Pero imagino que décadas de educación en revisionismo antisocialista mezclado con una profunda incultura no dejan indemne a alguien que lo más rojo que ha visto en su vida es la camiseta de la selección española.
> Hasta Franco tuvo que hacer concesiones marxista (economía dirigida, planes quinquenales, alza de impuestos a los ricos y derechos salariales con pagas extra y vacaciones pagadas) para que el vulgo lunpen no se lo comiera vivo tras la crisis de los 50.
> Pero bueno, es lo que hay en un país sin conciencia de clase donde no queda más que ser funcionarío, camarero o montar la pyme palillera con aspiraciones a gran burguesía creyendo que eso es capitalismo.



Conciencia de clase...si...como la menestra cajera vanity fair...y su ex, el que se compro un x5...y le monta un palacete a la VESTRYNJA... 

clase ? Siiiiiii, CLASE 7...de bmw.


Sabeis lo que sois todos los rojos...SACOS DE ENVIDIA Y FRUSTRACION A PARTES IGUALES...que quereis convencer y guiar a la masa borrega para poder trincar lo que no supisteis ganar con talento...propio.

Decia mi tio, mas rojo que el culo de un mandril que se le va a hacer...NO HAY PEOR RICO QUE EL QUE HA SIDO POBRE.

TODOS TODITOS SOIS ASI...CONSEJOS DOY QUE PARA MI NO TENGO!!!

Que expliques porque en los paises del este NO QUIEREN MAS PROGRAMACION DESDE EL ESTADO, DESDE EL PARTIDO UNICO QUE LO FAGOCITA TODO???

A ver si tienes cojones...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Malestar de Ucrania por las palabras de Macron insistiendo en un salida que no humille a Putin
> 
> 
> «Los llamamientos, pidiendo que se evite humillar a Rusia solo pueden humillar a Francia. Es Rusia la que se está humillando», ha declarado el ministro de Exteriores, Dmitro Kuleba
> ...



Por fin dices una verdad que se compadece con la realidad...te ha costaao...


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y qué diferencia hay con la realidad?



Es un documental se supone que no debe haber.

¿O los leones que vemos en documentales sobre África difieren de los reales?.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Vaya risas!
> 
> 
> 
> *Periodista observa que Ucrania no tiene aviones capaces de portar los IRIS-T prometidos por Scholz y la Defensa alemana admite que no tiene ese misil.*



Es un desarrollo muy reciente. Si tienen, serán muy pocos, quizá una preserie. Tiene una versión naval y otra terrestre, más una de largo alcance. España colabora en el proyecto y tiene pedidos 870 pero no se han visto todavía.


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un desarrollo muy reciente. Si tienen, serán muy pocos, quizá una preserie. Tiene una versión naval y otra terrestre, más una de largo alcance. España colabora en el proyecto y tiene pedidos 870 pero no se han visto todavía.



Vamos, que se trata de una promesa especulativa de un don. Para apaciguar al tío Sam y eso...


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hay temas de los que en "occidente" los analistas no son conscientes, o no lo exponen públicamente; y es que los plazos de ejecución de obras de oleoductos y gaseoductos son relativamente cortos, no son como las carreteras, autopistas, o líneas férreas.
> 
> Es decir, un oleoducto o gaseoducto no necesita vencer tantos desniveles o radios de curvas como otras obras civiles, necesita de menos túneles (o ninguno) o puentes, y vence por presión las dificultades geográficas.
> 
> ...



No se los oleoductos, pero un gaseoducto necesita una planificación muy grande, no es tan sencillo como lo pintas.


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Conciencia de clase...si...como la menestra cajera vanity fair...y su ex, el que se compro un x5...y le monta un palacete a la VESTRYNJA...
> 
> clase ? Siiiiiii, CLASE 7...de bmw.
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de cojones sino de voluntad de querer perder tiempo con un lunpen fanatizado e histérico que tiene problemas de lateralidad (confunde arriba y abajo o Izquierda y derecha). Es cansino e inútil aun con todo lo que ya se escrito en este y otros hilos sobre el trasfondo de este y demás conflictos o de cómo se lava el cerebro a las masas para defender los intereses burgueses rentistas sacrificando los suyos propios de clase trabajadora o elige a aquellos gobernantes que defienden los intereses de los de arriba.
No sé, debes tener una cuenta pendiente con alguien de tu entorno que iba de postureo progre y era sólo más lunpen que tú.


----------



## Bartleby (5 Jun 2022)

*España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard*










España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard


El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa




elpais.com


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

. Putin: "En caso de suministro de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, sacaremos conclusiones y podremos atacar objetivos que todavía no hemos atacado"

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, declaró que, en caso de suministro de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, Moscú va a sacar "las conclusiones pertinentes" y usar sus armas "para atacar aquellos objetivos" que todavía no ha atacado.

El mandatario sostuvo durante una entrevista con la cadena Rossiya 1, emitida este domingo, que toda *la historia con las entregas adicionales de armas "tiene solo un objetivo: prolongar el conflicto* armado tanto como sea posible".

En ese contexto, indicó que la decisión de EE.UU. de enviar a Ucrania sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS no cambiará significativamente el equilibrio de poder. "No hay nada nuevo aquí. En primer lugar, estos sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples están en servicio en el Ejército ucraniano: sistemas análogos de producción soviética, rusa [como los] Grad, Smerch, Uragán", detalló Putin, haciendo hincapié en que el alcance no depende del propio sistema, sino de los proyectiles que lanza.

"Partimos de que este suministro por parte de EE.UU., y otros países, está *relacionado con la reposición de pérdidas de este equipo militar*", señaló. En cuanto a las solicitudes de Kiev de entregas de unidades de artillería, el presidente ruso afirmó que aparentemente se trata de lo mismo: la reposición del equipo "perdido, destruido durante las acciones militares".

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció este miércoles un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania, en el que Washington suministrará a Kiev sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS, que tienen un alcance superior a los 70 kilómetros.

Respecto a las preocupaciones de Rusia sobre la amenaza para su territorio, el secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, dijo este miércoles que Kiev prometió a Washington que *no usará armas estadounidenses para atacar a Rusia*.

El jueves la embajadora de EE.UU. en Kiev afirmó que los HIMARS "ayudarán a las fuerzas ucranianas a tener objetivos más específicos, pero también a disparar a distancias más largas". Al mismo tiempo señaló que *el alcance de estos sistemas "dependerá de las fuerzas ucranianas"*.

Por su parte, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó que las solicitudes de Ucrania para recibir sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples representan *"una provocación directa destinada a involucrar a Occidente en las acciones militares"*.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No sere yo quien defienda al crony capitalismo de amiguetes, amigo, que tiene una gran carga de estatalismo totalitario...pero si hablamos de España,y vemos lo que han hecho con ella, podemos percibir el hedor a igualitarismo, ataque constante a la filosofia de busqueda de la excelencia y del esfuerzo...y politica del subsidio de papa estado para todo...hedor que deja el socialismo.



Vaya hombre .... ahora resulta que los sociatas tienen la culpa de que españa sea, desde el minuto cero, un pais cuyas élites se han dedicado básicamente al rentismo y a estrangular toda iniciativa innovadora. 

Como sois los fachas españoles .... defendeis un sistema obsoleto desde hace más de un siglo (básicamente el surgido en la segunda mitad del s XIX y en la Restaturación), pero achacais sus carencias y disfuncionalidades a los "rojos".  

España es una mierda porque los tuyos (que son los que llevan siglos mandando) han construido una mierda.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Jun 2022)

*Rusia vira a Oriente, hacia la nueva luz*



“La Campaña de rusofobia tiene un objetivo, negar la identidad europea de Rusia, un atributo del que carecen los Estados Unidos de América”.

La operación militar especial del ejército ruso en Ucrania nos hace pensar en las secuelas socioculturales de este evento que demuestra lo subyugada que está Europa a los intereses de los Estados Unidos, que son los que rigen la política de la Comisión Europea. Intereses que no serán desarraigados sin una tercera guerra mundial.

Ese hecho cambia la política exterior rusa y su papel geopolítico en el mundo. Rusia no necesita someterse a los dictados de la oligarquía liberal atlántica cuando tiene los medios para borrarla del mapa. La crisis en Ucrania demuestra que Europa necesita los recursos de Rusia y que Rusia no necesita a Europa. En Oriente hay un mercado más grande y economías florecientes que la avasallada economía de la Unión Europea.

La traición a los intereses propios de la clase política europea dificulta un diálogo sensato e inteligente entre Bruselas y Moscú. Ese hecho hace que Rusia vire hacia su mercado común euroasiático, hacia donde también confluyen China e India, que son las dos economías de mayor crecimiento. Economías basadas en la economía real cuya base es el intercambio de bienes y servicios. Eso la diferencia de las decadentes economías occidentales, basadas en la economía financiera de la riqueza virtual anclada en el dólar, una moneda sin respaldo cuyo funcionamiento es a base de acumulación de deuda, en todo idéntico al esquema de la pirámide Ponzi. Un esquema insostenible que reparte ganancias inexistentes y cuyo crecimiento se basa en la emisión de nuevas deudas que no son sino estafas originadas en Estados Unidos que se venden en las bolsas de valores europeas. Por ello es inevitable ese viraje para conviertir la economía rusa en una de las economías asiáticas, que son las de mayor crecimiento y estabilidad.

Es probable que después del carnaval atlántico de la rusofobia sea inevitable el viraje ruso hacia la luz naciente. Ese divorcio de Rusia con la decadente economía atlantista la aleja de la próxima e inminente crisis del dólar. Liberada del lastre de su relación económica con la Europa de Bruselas se verá crecer la economía rusa por encima del 10% anual mientras el Occidente atlántico se sume en las sombras de una grave recesión. Europa no condenó, a pesar de que Alemania y Francia eran garantes de los acuerdos de Minsk, la negativa del Zelensky a cumplir con dichos acuerdos a pesar de que era la única exigencia de Rusia para mantener la paz. Zelensky y Bruselas son los únicos responsables de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania. Zelensky se negaba a cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk a pesar de que fue elegido gracias a su promesa de cumplirlos, pero en lugar de eso atacó con el ejército ucraniano a la población rusa del Donbass, con la intención evidente de provocar una intervención militar rusa para justificar con una guerra de propaganda unilateral la existencia de la OTAN en Europa y disminuir la cooperación económica de Rusia con Alemania, simbolizada por el gasoducto báltico North Stream 2, un proyecto perfectamente lícito que Estados Unidos saboteó con sanciones arbitrarias que demoraban su construcción porque sus petroleras no podían competir con el precio del gas ruso que llevaría a Europa el North Stream 2, ya que ese gas resulta un 40% más barato que el norteamericano.

Esa es la razón de todas las provocaciones norteamericanas a Rusia en Ucrania. Como en 2014 con el golpe de estado en la Plaza Maidan contra el Gobierno legítimo de Víctor Yanucovich que en persona orquestó la Subsecretaria de Estado norteamericana Victoria Nuland, para instalar una Junta nombrada por ella, cuya política no era otra cosa que destruir toda cooperación política, cultural y económica con Moscú. En Estados Unidos piensan que Rusia solo podrá proyectar su poder en Europa con Ucrania como parte de Rusia.

Porque Rusia y Ucrania son la misma gente y Kiev, en Ucrania, hace mil años fue la cuna de la civilización rusa. Ucrania también es el límite de contacto del mundo ruso con Europa. En efecto, el nombre de Ucrania significa algo así como tierra de tránsito y en efecto hubo un largo tiempo en que estuvo sometida a la Confederación lituano-polaca. Volver Ucrania hostil a Rusia es algo que ya intentaron los nazis y en efecto hubo cuerpos de soldados ucranianos que combatieron a favor de Hitler contra el ejército ruso. Por eso la glorificación de Stepan Bandera y el uso de símbolos nazis por las tropas ucranianas.

Es paradójico que Nuland, que es judía, haya promovido el nazismo ucraniano para fomentar el odio entre Ucrania y Rusia y así romper la integración económica entre Rusia y Europa.

Todo ello en aras de mantener la sumisión del Occidente europeo a los intereses de Washington por encima de los propios intereses europeos, que con mucha frecuencia coinciden más con los de Rusia, su vecina europea llena de recursos, que con los de los Estados Unidos de América.

A pesar de que Europa necesita a Rusia, como han demostrado las sanciones que prohíben el comercio con Rusia. Uno se pregunta dónde queda relegada la jactancia occidental de querer un ambiente de relaciones internacionales regido por reglas cuando existen las sanciones comerciales que por caprichosos berrinches imponen Washington y Bruselas. Sanciones arbitrarias, a cuenta de una indignación moral, que violan todas las normas acordadas multilateralmente por el mundo en la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC). Esa violación impune de sus normas ha convertido a la OMC en un organismo irrelevante a pesar de la importancia económica crucial del tema comercial que gobierna. Como era de esperar Rusia está pensando en abandonarla, porque a pesar de que Rusia y China cumplen rigurosamente sus normas, estas nunca se aplican cuando contradicen los intereses de Washington. La Comisión Europea en Bruselas no es otra cosa que la máscara política de la OTAN. Como ha sido bien demostrado en Afganistán, Somalia, Serbia y Libia la OTAN no es en absoluto una alianza defensiva. Sino un contubernio entre imperios aliados en complicidad criminal ofensiva y predatoria que sólo sirve como pretexto para que Europa pague un tributo del 2% de su PIB a sus amos en Washington.

El final de esa espuria alianza está cerca, porque la crisis de Ucrania demostró que Washington y sus vasallos no están en condiciones de proteger a nadie contra alguna potencia de primer orden, porque desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial las tropas de Estados Unidos solo combaten bajo la cobertura de la supremacía aérea.

La operación militar en Ucrania demostró que es Rusia quien combinando su artillería y su fuerza aérea puede mantener la supremacía aérea. Por ese motivo la OTAN, que nunca ha sido tímida en cuanto a las agresiones militares, se abstuvo de intervenir militarmente y mantuvo el tímido papel de proveedor de armamento que es el gran negocio de las guerras.

Estoy seguro de que por ese motivo de que según el derecho internacional bélico los proveedores se convierten en “parte beligerante” Rusia, con todo derecho, ataca a los convoyes que llevan armas a Zelensky para que mande a morir a más ucranianos y más rusos.

La OTAN se limitará a acusaciones retóricas, pero se guardará bien de alguna represalia, porque si ataca territorio ruso Rusia devolvería el golpe en territorio de Estados Unidos, que se vería obligado a negociar su rendición porque está en inferioridad de armamento misilístico frente a Rusia y con China. Los únicos misiles con los que los occidentales pueden alcanzar territorio ruso o chino son mísiles balísticos que pueden ser interceptados con relativa facilidad mientras alcanzan su Zenit, mientras que Rusia posee misiles crucero hipersónicos de muy largo alcance que pueden golpear en cualquier lugar de Estados Unidos o Europa sin que por su velocidad y maniobrabilidad puedan ser interceptados por los misiles Patriot norteamericanos.

El flanco oriental pronto tendrá más importancia que el occidental para Moscú, tanto en política como en economía. Rusia realizará su destino euroasiático de una manera más tangible, porque desde hace siglos Rusia desempeña el papel de representantede la cultura europea en Asia Central y desde entonces el ruso es la lengua de Mongolia y otros países de la región, algo que puede ser de utilidad a los ucranianos de lengua rusa y que Nuland y Zelensky quieren eliminar. Útil para los ucranianos que recuperen su abolengo ruso, porque en Eurasia está el futuro económico del mundo.

Occidente es el lugar donde se pone el sol y desaparece la luz entre tinieblas, el término «Occidente” (West) para denominarse a sí mismo fue usado por Washington y Bruselas como una construcción ideológica para marcar a los países prooccidentales como una oposición a Rusia, que fue etiquetada como un Estado no europeo. Como si no fuese Rusia una de los mayores artífices de la cultura y de historia europea al haber liberado a Europa de dos tiranos europeos: Napoleón y Hitler.

Son los Estados Unidos (el último tirano europeo que no es un país de Europa por ubicación geográfica y tampoco por cultura o filosofía, diametralmente opuestas a la cultura europea de raíces grecorromanas, germánicas y cristianas de la civilización europea. Que son las mismas de Rusia, heredera de Bizancio, que fue la mayor síntesis grecorromana y cristiana que haya existido. El título de Zar es heredero del título César.

Estados Unidos, además de no estar en Europa, tiene otras raíces. De las varias religiones que llegaron a sus costas la que la costumbre ha impuesto como emblemática, la del puritanismo (Mayflower, etc.) es una tradición religiosa que no es sino otro nombre del calvinismo, “que por su hipócrita respeto a los dueños de riqueza (Jehová premia en este mundo) se asimila a la adoración del becerro de oro” (Max Weber).


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Putin: "En caso de suministro de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, sacaremos conclusiones y podremos atacar objetivos que todavía no hemos atacado"
> 
> El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, declaró que, en caso de suministro de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, Moscú va a sacar "las conclusiones pertinentes" y usar sus armas "para atacar aquellos objetivos" que todavía no ha atacado.
> 
> ...



Supongo que el escalón siguiente es darle a Farlopensky el maletín con el botón nuclear.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No es cuestión de cojones sino de voluntad de querer perder tiempo con un lunpen fanatizado e histérico quer tiene problemas de lateralidad (confunde arriba y abajo o Izquierda y derecha). Es cansino e inútil.



Para cansina e inutil...tus diatribas rojas en este hilo....

QUE EXPLIQUES DE UNA PUTA VEZ PORQUE NO QUIEREN MAS REGIMEN DE CORTE MARXISTA EN EL ESTE DE EUROPA...Y SI NO, CALLATE DE UNA PUTA VEZ Y DEJA DE DAR EL COÑAZO!!!
Que aqui la mayoria estamos de vuelta de todo, del marxismo, del capitalismo y del subnormalismo de los ultras como tu...mezquino hipocrita hijo de puta, que encima de querernos uncir a todos con el yugo rojo, POR VUESTROS SANTOS COJONAZOS...VAS LUEGO DECLAMANDO A LOS CUATRO VIENTOS QUE ERES UN ESPIRITU LIBRE...caguen tu puta estampa, siendo marxista, QUE COJONES SABRAS TU LO QUE SIGNIFICA LA LIBERTAD PARA UN HOMBRE CON VALORES??...

TU CREES AL PARTIDO, Y RECITARAS COMO AUTOMATAA LO QUE EL PARTIDO TE DIGA...BUFONNNN ESTULTO!!

maestro ciruela...

Deja de dar la murga con tu puta ideologia liberticida... metetela por el culo arriba... a ver si reventais todos de una santa vez...y nos dejais en paz.

Lastima no podernos ir a marte...lo mas lejos posible de los hombres sin moral como tu.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vaya hombre .... ahora resulta que los sociatas tienen la culpa de que españa sea, desde el minuto cero, un pais cuyas élites se han dedicado básicamente al rentismo y a estrangular toda iniciativa innovadora.
> 
> Como sois los fachas españoles .... defendeis un sistema obsoleto desde hace más de un siglo (básicamente el surgido en la segunda mitad del s XIX y en la Restaturación), pero achacais sus carencias y disfuncionalidades a los "rojos".
> 
> España es una mierda porque los tuyos (que son los que llevan siglos mandando) han construido una mierda.



Aun asi, little grasshoper???

No les viste votar como uno solo toda la histeria NWO???
QUE HACIAS ENTONCES??
SALIAS A APLAUDIR AL BALCON A LAS OCHO???

COMO MANDABA EL PARTIDO R78???


----------



## rudeboy (5 Jun 2022)

El avance por el sector de sieverodonets evoluciona al ritmo de toda la campaña del dombas , lentamente sobre el continuo urbano que caracteriza la región. Ya desde el inicio de la guerra la presión sobre esta parte del frente muy fortificado y bien defendido ha necesitado de la ruptura por popasna para dar viabilidad al avance. 
La táctica es clara bombardeos e infiltración de unidades wagner que sirven de cebo al sacar de sus escondrijos a los defensores, y vuelta a empezar una y otra vez a la manera que en siria se hacían con las unidades tigre y la aviación rusa.
No espereis grandes avances en las próximas semanas pues el ejército ucraniano sigue siendo considerable y la doctrina rusa de minimizar las bajas ha cambiado desde los avances del principio de la guerra donde imperaba la rapidez sobre las vidas de los soldados. 
Ahora bien el tan cacareado derrumbe ucraniano no creo que se produzca aún, tienen centenares de miles de soldados que pueden rotar por el frente hasta que las bajas sean tan escandalosas que ni la propaganda pueda esconder. Sin embargo aunque pueda parecer una locura sacrificar tantas vidas, pueden estar desgastando a wagner lo suficiente como para hacerla inoperativa , a la postre estos y no el ejército regular son los que van casa por casa limpiando y exponiendose al mayor número de bajas, evitando el trabajo sucio al ejército regular .
Si el ejército regular tuviera que encargarse de estas tareas el número de bajas se incrementaría y la moral tanto en el frente como en retaguardia podria verse muy tocada, lo que llevaría al estancamiento de las operaciones en interminables duelos artilleros pero sin el menor avance como en la 1gm.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
SI LE DEJAN AL VIRUELO ENTREGA A SU MADRE, con tal de satisfacer a las elites. Este tio va a dejar a este pais arruinado, sin recursos, enfermos y sin defensa posible*


----------



## Octubrista (5 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se los oleoductos, pero un gaseoducto necesita una planificación muy grande, no es tan sencillo como lo pintas.



Pero más sencillo que una autopista o una línea de ferrocarril que es con lo y he comparado.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Supongo que el escalón siguiente es darle a Farlopensky el maletín con el botón nuclear.



Para equilibrar más la balanza bilateral y evitar a que Rusia haga un desescalada mediante uso de armamento nuclear de manera unilateral con un país carente de armas nucleares.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

es ridiculo mandar armas a unos inutiles que van a perder....

los moros van a llegar a toledo


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, tiene usted idealizada a Paca, el estado franquista acabó como entidad soberana cuando su admirado Caudillo vendió el estado a los yanquis a cambio de su supervivencia personal, cuando murió, los yanquis se cobraron la deuda en forma de protectorado, ¿porque cree que todos los gobiernos españoles desde 1975 hacen lo que les ordena el gran padre de Washington? porque España es desde 1953 Vietnam del Sur. Su forma de pensar se llama revitalización, idealización del pasado, un pasado que solo existe en su mente.



Yerras perro rojo...viejo perro rojo...

El de hoy no es el ejercito de Franco, que derroto al vuestro...si es que aquello que organizasteis para mataros entre vosotros...se podia llamar ejercito.

El ejercito de hoy, es el ejercito de MARLASKA...


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Deberiais empezar a entender como es el mundo. Si estás en un bando (y por geografia españa está en el sitio correcto, el que le corresponde naturalmente) te toca apechugar con lo que haga ese bando te guste o no. Si eres un don nadie, salirse de la fila implica que te puteen como putean a Cuba o Venezuela por ejemplo. O cosas peores como a Ucrania.
> 
> Sanchez no es ningún traidor, hace lo que le toca hacer para que no nos jodan vivos.
> 
> Luego podrás comentar la puta mala suerte (porque no es otra cosa) que nos ha tocado vivir en estos tiempos. El lujo de tener criterio propio y marcar agenda solo se lo pueden permitir media docena de paises en el mundo más o menos.



¿Y cómo nos pueden putear más?


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los turcos destruidos eran mayormante A4, los de España son A6 (que aquí llaman Leopardo 2E) y no son viejos.
> 
> Pero no van a ir a Ucrania, parece mentira que a estas alturas no conozcáis todavía a Antonio.




si van a ucrania, orden directa de la OTAN.. alemania ha dicho que no quiere mandar nada y han ordenado a españa mandarlos y soldados de apoyo...

nos roban el.gas .. y nos roban.las.armas ...

españa la puta


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Aun asi, little grasshoper???
> 
> No les viste votar como uno solo toda la histeria NWO???
> QUE HACIAS ENTONCES??
> ...



Vuestras conspiraciones mundiales para alteraros el esperma con la vacuna y que produzcais hijos negros no me preocupan ...   La verdad es que estais como un puto cencerro.


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Jun 2022)

Está clarísimo la guerra es entre Rusia y EEUU.





__





Rusia ataca un centro de instrucción en uso de armas de EEUU en Sumy






www.msn.com


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vuestras conspiraciones mundiales para alteraros el esperma con la vacuna y que produzcais hijos negros no me preocupan ...   La verdad es que estais como un puto cencerro.



Ya te veo el pelo, como te luce...

ALAAA A PINCHAR A TUS HIJOS LAS VECES QUE EL PARTIDO TE MANDE...

Mama polla sorosiana...que es lo que os gusta.

Otro globalista ...rojo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Está clarísimo la guerra es entre Rusia y EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Gol de Señor! O los Bastardos destruyen y saquean Rusia o se van a la mierda, no hay mas.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y cómo nos pueden putear más?



Como a Venezuela, como a Irán, como a Cuba. No obedeces? Te quitamos la pasta del banco, no te compramos ni vendemos nada, te aislamos. Sigues sin obedecer? Te bombardeamos si eres lo suficientemente débil.

A ver si con un ejemplo entiendes que es Occidente. Occidente y su zona de influencia es como Chicago años 20 y USA es Al Capone. Si tenías un bar y no le comprabas el güiski y la cerveza a Al, te ponía un par de matones en la puerta para que no entrara nadie. Si resistías, un día al abrir el bar explotaba una bomba y bar y tu a tomar por culo. A los taberneros que le compraban género les protegía siempre que a eĺ no le costara mucho.

Pues Occidente y USA funcionan exactamente igual. Si no obedeces, te joden.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hace 30 años se disolvió la URSS y los repubilcas conservaron sus fronteras, no se cambió nada.
> 
> Rusia esperaba convertir la URSS en una confederacion de estados independientes conservando una economia politica exterior, etc comun pero cada republica fue a su aire.
> 
> ...



A Finlandia si le disputa territorios...mas ahora rotos los tratados firmados en el siglo XX...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Para equilibrar más la balanza bilateral y evitar a que Rusia haga un desescalada mediante uso de armamento nuclear de manera unilateral con un país carente de armas nucleares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El último polaco decente murió el Leipzig cubriendo la retirada de Bonaparte, el Mariscal Józef Antoni Poniatowski


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Está clarísimo la guerra es entre Rusia y EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un guerra proxy entre China y EEUU en la que Rusia y Ucrania combaten en el territorio de Ucrania. Es, decir 2 potencias principales disputan liderazgo mundial mediante involucrada terceta potencia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El último polaco decente murió el Leipzig cubriendo la retirada de Bonaparte, el Mariscal Józef Antoni Poniatowski



Pues 100 años más tarde de aquello, Piłsudski dio plaza a la orda bolchevique en 1920 en la Batalla de Varsovia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vuestras conspiraciones mundiales para alteraros el esperma con la vacuna y que produzcais hijos negros no me preocupan ...   La verdad es que estais como un puto cencerro.



Un mero producto de enagenación colectiva inducida. Muchos han perdido el norte y siguen reviviendo batallitas del abuelo alpargata.


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yerras perro rojo...viejo perro rojo...
> 
> El de hoy no es el ejercito de Franco, que derroto al vuestro...si es que aquello que organizasteis para mataros entre vosotros...se podia llamar ejercito.
> 
> El ejercito de hoy, es el ejercito de MARLASKA...



Qué plasta.
Es el mismo ejército que el de AZNAR. Pesao de los cojones.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

La moral no parece muy alta entre algunos…


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yerras perro rojo...viejo perro rojo...
> 
> El de hoy no es el ejercito de Franco, que derroto al vuestro...si es que aquello que organizasteis para mataros entre vosotros...se podia llamar ejercito.
> 
> El ejercito de hoy, es el ejercito de MARLASKA...



Que si, que si, que los únicos puros sois el Tonto de Amurrio y tu, pues el General 26 millones no opina lo mismo....


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

los medios rusos ya se hacen eco del envio de armas por parte de españa

y sacan foto de un potencial objetivo......


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que si, que si, que los únicos puros sois el Tonto de Amurrio y tu, pues el General 26 millones no opina lo mismo....



Coño, no sabia que habias preguntado a 26 millones...

Tonto del campo de calatrava...


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> EEUU y Rusia pueden. Pocos paises más.
> Nosotros no.



Eeuu pueden.. ... Pero no el american way of life. Y eso puede llevar incluso a una guerra civil


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Spain will deliver Leopard 2A4s to Ukraine and will also train Ukrainian soldiers. Spain would be the first country that delivers Ukraine with Western tanks.


españa primer pais que envia tanques europeos...a ucrania....

al final.los tendran que pilotar tanquistas españoles que moriran lejos de su patria en medio de una guerra civil.ajena....


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Está clarísimo la guerra es entre Rusia y EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




está clarísimo que la guerra es entre EEUU y China


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Para equilibrar más la balanza bilateral y evitar a que Rusia haga un desescalada mediante uso de armamento nuclear de manera unilateral con un país carente de armas nucleares.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El equilibrio era el que se podría haber conseguido con la diplomacia cumpliendo los acuerdos firmados antes de provocar una guerra. Ahora ya va a ser imposible equilibrar nada porque ninguna parte se fia de la otra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El globalismo no tiene ideología, todos los mantras que aplican en un país, se los pasan por los huevos en otro si les interesa. El globalismo de la plutocracia neoyorquina y londinense no es NADA, no significa NADA y no defiende NADA.



Salvo los intereses de las 20 familias que gobiernan este mundo "humano"...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1079504



Seran globalistas de izquierdas...


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuentes de Defensa estiman que unos 40 carros podrían ser rehabilitados y entregados al Ejército ucranio, pero advierten de que ello requeriría someterlos a una puesta a punto por parte de una *industria que se muestra poco proclive a acometer estos trabajos *en un momento en que le llueven los pedidos por el aumento generalizado del gasto militar en Europa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

"Por el batallón de asalto aéreo, siente nuestro amor!!!"


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Miembro? España es la putita de USA, no se que os pasa a los españoles franquistas, os creeis san dios bendito y en realidad sois una puta mierda, despertad, sois esclavos de los yanquis, que hacen con vosotros lo que les place.
> USA acaba de pedir al gobierno español que admita a todos los refugees que tiene en su muro fornterizo, y naturalmente tragarán, todos los tribunos tragaran, estais en Narnia.



"QUEREMOS QUE VENGAN...QUE VENGAN TODOSSSSS...PORQUE SON LOS MEJORESSSS...LOS MAS FUERTESSS!!!"
wellcome refugees...globalistas de izquierdas...triplepensares mediante...


----------



## arriondas (5 Jun 2022)

Javi Cuesta... Otro de los Hollister, que no dicen nunca una buena palabra de Rusia ni por equivocación. Ni para limpiarse el culo sirve ese artículo.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia lo esta haciendo genial

estan usando Donbass como una lavadora de basura ukronazi

los ukros lanzan sus gente a una muerta segura.. rusia hace avances diarios de 10 km despacio...y espera y mata a 500 soldados dia

mientras europa se arruina,

objetivo de las elites ?? empobrecer europa para que baje un 10% el consumo de petroleo a nivel.global.. para eso sirvio el viris que solo ataca europeos y para eso sirve esta guerra ... para hundir el consumo europeo y alargar el.consumo en usa y china 20 años

OBJETIVO DE ESTE LIO: DESTRUCCION ECONOMICA DE EUROPA PARA CONSEGUIR 10 AÑOS MAS DE PETROLEO

¹


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Seran globalistas de izquierdas...





NS 4 dijo:


> "QUEREMOS QUE VENGAN...QUE VENGAN TODOSSSSS...PORQUE SON LOS MEJORESSSS...LOS MAS FUERTESSS!!!"
> wellcome refugees...globalistas de izquierdas...triplepensares mediante...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2022)

t.me/swodki/110426

Vaya, si efectivamente las fotos son de Kherson, parece que los T-62 van al frente, se ve en las fotos sólo cinco ruedas.

Ahora hay un video y una foto de la llegada de tanques rusos a la región de Kherson. 

Los tanques se mueven en la dirección de Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog. Es difícil estimar su número, pero los vehículos blindados no dejan de moverse durante el tercer día, tanto de día como de noche, lo más probable es que las tropas rusas estén preparando algo grande.


Comentario: O bien tras destrozar la "contraofensiva" ucraniana los rusos envían refuerzos para avanzar a Nikolayev, o sólo son refuerzos para rechazar nuevos ataques ukros. Una ofensiva rusa hacia Odessa me parece prematura, pero igual han visto que las fuerzas ucranianas están debilitadas y hay una oportunidad.

Tendría sentido enviar los T-62 allí si los ukros están tan debilitados que no les quedan tanques. Aunque personalmente esperaba verlos en el frente de Donbass.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Jun 2022)

Si Zelensky le ordena a Pedrito Sánchez que le envie tanques, el los envia. Insulta a los líderes de diversos paises y además les ordena que le envien lo que el quiere....quieran estos paises o no. España cada vez con más deuda y ahora se va a tener que meter en comprar tanques de nuevo (porque esos ya no vuelven) más aparte del aumento del presupuesto en defensa. No importa que la gente no tenga para pagar la luz, la comida o la gasolina, lo importante es dar ayudas económicas y armamento a Ucrania por el bien de Zelensky y de los EEUU. Irónicamente siendo España de la UE cuando le van birlando pedacitos de su territorio poco a poco hay que poco menos que aplaudirlo y nadie defiende a España, al contrario, EEUU siempre se pone del lado contrario.

Que manera de hacer el ridículo Pedro Sánchez aceptando cualquier exigencia de Zelensky solo para intentar hacerse amiguito de EEUU y salir en las fotos....cuantas veces tienen que pasar de el para que aprenda. Los de Correos también querían salir en la foto, no sabían como y han creado un sello.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Coño...lo mismo que estan haciendo los hijoputas otanicos con los aviones serbios de AIRSERBIJA.

Ahora han tenido que suspender vuelos por este motivo...y por las amenazas continuas de bomba a bordo...ya no se vuela a Moscu ni a San Petersburgo desde Belgrado.


----------



## Agilipollado (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Spain will deliver Leopard 2A4s to Ukraine and will also train Ukrainian soldiers. Spain would be the first country that delivers Ukraine with Western tanks.
> 
> 
> españa primer pais que envia tanques europeos...a ucrania....
> ...



Mientras España manda su material bélico a Ucrania, Marruecos se va armando cada dia más. Si no fuese porqué ya está pactada la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos ( y que seguramente saldría un Sí en un hipotético referéndum de entrega ) estaria preocupado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Pero que memoria tan corta tienes...zanguengo de las landas...

Edito:
Pronto habeis olvidado a vuestra Manola...ahora tambien aislada en su palacete...

...CLASE 7!!!


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero que memoria tan corta tienes...zanguengo de las landas...



Actualiza el software. O haz un simple update.


----------



## arriondas (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño...lo mismo que estan haciendo los hijoputas otanicos con los aviones serbios de AIRSERBIJA.
> 
> Ahora han tenido que suspender vuelos por este motivo...y por las amenazas continuas de bomba a bordo...ya no se vuela a Moscu ni a San Petersburgo desde Belgrado.



Son gente malvada. Viendo sus vicios, no puedes esperar otra cosa.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Kyiv, mañana 5 de junio de 2022 Descripción general de los incendios en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Vladimirskaya Gorka en la margen derecha del Dnieper. 









Kadirov:_* You will see a real special operation, you will see how these devils will run not only from these cities, but also from #Ukraine





*_


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



MARÍA MELAFOVA


----------



## Yomateix (5 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, no había leido esto, ingreso mínimo vital....exigir que los contratos para acceder a una vivienda sean distintos para ellos, que tengan ayudas indefinidas hasta que encuentren trabajo tarden lo que tarden, que se les de trabajo antes que a cualquier Español (si eres inmigrante te lo mereces más que familias que llevan generaciones cotizando) que les den vehículos, uso gratuito permamente de ¿vivienda?, incentivos fiscales, ropa, alimentos etc etc


*Fundación Madrina denuncia la marcha de España de desplazados por falta de ayuda social por parte del Gobierno*

AYUDA "AHORA MISMO" En este sentido, han recordado que a estos refugiados *se le promete el Ingreso Mínimo vital (IMV) a un año*, un futuro en el que, según han indicado, "ya no lo van a necesitar". "Estas familias necesitan la ayuda ahora mismo", han explicado desde la Fundación. 
Por otra parte, según han apuntado, hay desplazados que ya están trabajando y quieren su independencia y autonomía, pero, según han indicado, les es "imposible" ya que para alquilar un piso se les exige "contrato indefinido, las 3 últimas nóminas, fianza o dos mensualidades", entre otros requisitos.

En concreto, piden *ayudas "desde el minuto uno"* a familias refugiadas y residentes en España "con *una paga mensual que cubra las necesidades básicas hasta que consigan un empleo estable"; apoyo económico mensual a las familias y pueblos que acogen; facilitar el alquiler de vivienda para familias refugiadas, así como de vehículos; y el uso de gratuito permanente para ellas.*

Del mismo modo, reclaman que *se les favorezca el acceso al empleo o al autoempleo; apoyo con incentivos fiscales a empresas, autónomos y familias que donen servicios o material alimentario, ropa o sanitario; o eliminar el coste de los medicamentos y del pago de la tarjeta sanitaria*.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Aleksandr Dugin se refiere a la gran lucha que Rusia está dando en contra de la élite atlantista, el #globalismo. Fuerzas alternativas soberanas de todo el planeta están espectantes. Esto sobrepasó la lógica derecha vs izquierda. Un nuevo Paradigma ha iniciado su consolidación.









El nacionalismo ucraniano según un cartel soviético de los años 40.


----------



## John Nash (5 Jun 2022)

Ursula von der Leyen, la hija de Bruselas que volvió para comandar Europa


Alemana nacida en la capital belga, su padre fue un alto funcionario que asistió a la firma del tratado seminal de la UE en Roma. La primera mujer en presidir la Comisión Europea es médica, madre de siete hijos y una consumada jinete




elpais.com





*La primera mujer en presidir la Comisión Europea es médica, madre de siete hijos y una consumada jinete.*

Pura cayetana. Puros intereses de clase.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com













Defensora del pueblo acusa a Von der Leyen de "falta de transparencia"


Von der Leyen no ha mostrado unos mensajes de texto que envió al director ejecutivo de Pfizer durante la negociación para la compra de vacunas. #EuropeNews




es.euronews.com





La defensora del Pueblo Europea ha acusado a la Comisión Europea de "mala administración" y "falta de transparencia". 

En manos de éstos estamos y les hemos cedido toda nuestra soberanía.


----------



## Von Rudel (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Spain will deliver Leopard 2A4s to Ukraine and will also train Ukrainian soldiers. Spain would be the first country that delivers Ukraine with Western tanks.
> 
> 
> españa primer pais que envia tanques europeos...a ucrania....
> ...




Sacarnos armas para luchar contra Marruecos para darselas a un país que esta ya condenado. Y que no esta en nuestros intereses.

Mientras Marruecos cada dia tiene mas armas y tanques.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



MUY MUY INTELIGENTE PUTIN

un para de strikes diarios y
a ver si el imbecil de Bono y la vonderfollen vuelven a kiev....


----------



## Hao X (5 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En estos últimos tres años, muchas caretas se han caído, y mucha gente nos ha decepcionado. Gente a la que creíamos más inteligente, más despierta.



Yo no me esperaba nada bueno del 90% de la población desde hace tiempo, concretamente desde que me di cuenta que son npcs programados por el gobierno y la tele.

Lo que si que no me esperaba es que fuera TAN malo. Pero bueno. Es una vida entera conviviendo con este plancton, a todo se acostumbra uno.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Consequences of a missile attack on the airfield "Korotich" in the Kharkov region According to the Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation, the militants of the Armed Forces of Ukraine used the airfield to store MLR 














The factory workshop in Kramatorsk, destroyed by a missile attack, which was used to repair the equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Por un lado roban niños y por otro se les escapan los adultos formados. Rusia el paraíso donde nadie quiere vivir -


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Donetsk y Lugansk ya no pueden ser estados federados de Ucrania…lo otro puede.



Ningun territorio conquistado...volvera a ser Ukro...o lo que sea que quede de Ucrania...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño...lo mismo que estan haciendo los hijoputas otanicos con los aviones serbios de AIRSERBIJA.
> 
> Ahora han tenido que suspender vuelos por este motivo...y por las amenazas continuas de bomba a bordo...ya no se vuela a Moscu ni a San Petersburgo desde Belgrado.



No jodas, que mi mujer tiene billetes reservados. ¿han cancelado todos los vuelos?


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No jodas, que mi mujer tiene billetes reservados. ¿han cancelado todos los vuelos?




prueba con istanbul


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ningun territorio conquistado...volvera a ser Ukro...o lo que sea que quede de Ucrania...



Puede ser…veremos.


----------



## eolico (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *La primera mujer en presidir la Comisión Europea es médica, madre de siete hijos y una consumada jinete.*
> 
> Pura cayetana. Puros intereses de clase.
> 
> ...



Y ademas, nadie les ha votado para ocupar esos cargos, representarnos y decidir nuestro futuro.

Es una vergüenza la antidemocratica Comision Europea.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Lo otro que igual ni se volverá a llamar Ucrania, y para zanjar el asunto de una puta vez.



Ademas...Kiril quiere hacer misas en Kiev...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No jodas, que mi mujer tiene billetes reservados. ¿han cancelado todos los vuelos?



Anoche, el hermano de una amiga, que vive en Rusia, el es de Valjevo y la mujer es moscovita, nos dijo que quitaban los vuelos...no se la fecha de efectividad...hoy comemos con esta amiga...le pregunto la situacion y te cuento a la noche.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Rusia acaba de volar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en el Puerto de Mykolaiv.

Rusia está creando intencionalmente una crisis alimentaria para hacer subir el precio de los cereales y limitar su disponibilidad y transporte.

¿Quizás Macron solo necesita pasar otra hora hablando por teléfono con Putin? 

 

Espero que se juzgue a alguien por esto. Si no es crimen de guerra, debería serlo. Es provocar hambrunas adrede.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> En España no dan visto que el PSOE es una partido criminal que lleva desde hace 100 años destrozando España, los últimos 40 de forma muy intensa, como para pedirles que vean algo más complejo.
> 
> En resumen, que vivimos rodeados en un 95% de subnormales. El 5% restante son los que mantienen la sociedad a flote para que no se hunda definitivamente, aunque me parece que finalmente caerá, porque tal nivel de sabotaje es imposible de contrarrestar.



Cuantas leyes ponzoñosas, que han inoculado el NOM en la mente de los españolitos, que haya hecho la PESOE...ha llegado despues la PEPOE y las ha tumbado...???

El partido se llama R78...y es un partido UNICO...

Pero que sabre yo...que no salgo a aplaudir al balcon...no tomo pepas...no veo el mariconismo televisivo...no voy a votar a la fiesta de la memocracia...ni a la de las cosas muy chulas siquiera "porque es eso o la guerra"...

Yo solo soy un paranoico...con una memoria muy fina, y un verbo muy afilado...

Eso si.


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



No sé quién es, pero es guapa y escribe sin faltas de ortografía (bueno, las tildes...).
Eso es más raro que un eclipse.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

China controls almost 90% of the world's supply of rare earth minerals. 

Without this resource, the United States will not be able to produce weapons, Fox News .


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Mapa donde se aprecia que Rusia lo que ha conquistado ha sido sólo las regiones menos pobladas (y añado que llanas) de Ucrania.

Por eso pudieron avanzar tan rápido por el sur, literalmente no había casi nada defendible ni que defender


----------



## Tales. (5 Jun 2022)

Ha caído ya Severodonetsk no? Espectacular embolsamiento


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cuantas leyes ponzoñosas, que han inoculado el NOM en la mente de los españolitos, que haya hecho la PESOE...ha llegado despues la PEPOE y las ha tumbado...???
> 
> El partido se llama R78...y es un partido UNICO...
> 
> ...




Los dos son malos, pero el PSOE tiene una historia criminal de 100 años ya. Y además es el partido que más años gobernó desde el 78. Además al PSOE se le perdonan cosas que al PP no. El PSOE es más corrupto que el PP, y sin embargo es al PP al que se le conoce como el partido corrupto.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> España desperdiciando sus escasos recursos, que bien podrían servir en conflictos venideros, contra un no enemigo en una guerra perdida de antemano. OTAN ordena y España calla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tus amigos rojos separatistas canarios deseando estaan de que ocupe las islas Mohamed...

Con tal de no ser españoles...se hace lo que sea oiga...HASTA PONERLE EL CULO AL MORO!!!


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ha caído ya Severodonetsk no? Espectacular embolsamiento



No llegan noticas , estaran "evacuandolos" hacia alguna carcel rusa. No te preocupes al final siempre sale el video.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si van a ucrania, orden directa de la OTAN.. alemania ha dicho que no quiere mandar nada y han ordenado a españa mandarlos y soldados de apoyo...
> 
> nos roban el.gas .. y nos roban.las.armas ...
> 
> españa la puta



Ya vamos rebajando, dicen que serán de los A4 (España compró 108 de segunda mano en los 90) que se encuentran retirados y almacenados.

Después dirán que tienen que ser revisados antes del envío, más adelante saldrán con cualquier otra disculpa, pero a Ucrania no llegan.

Siguen sin conocer a Antonio.

España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Los dos son malos, pero el PSOE tiene una historia criminal de 100 años ya. Y además es el partido que más años gobernó desde el 78.



Son todos lo mismo...TRAIDORES A SU PATRIA, TRAIDORES A SU PUEBLO...lo digan velada o diafanamente...

Edito:


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Son todos lo mismo...TRAIDORES A SU PATRIA, TRAIDORES A SU PUEBLO...lo digan velada o diafanamente...
> 
> Edito:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080330



En España solo queda la nada.

Fuera, poco más


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el fondo sospecháis o sabéis con certeza que cuando la sexta ( y resto de medios criminales ) se empeñan tanto en hacer propaganda de la guerra algo están tramando.
> 
> A nadie escapa que la atención mediática del coronavirus inventado ahora la tiene la guerra inventada.
> De hecho los mismos políticos criminales que nos lavaban el cerebro con el virus ahora lo hacen con Ucrania.
> ...



No es 'una guerra inventada', es real. Lo que sucede es que el Dr. Muerte y su PSOE, hará todo lo posible por enmarranar a España en cualquier aventura desastrosa, dado que las directrices incluyen destruir nuestra nación para mayor gloria y provecho de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Con el covid han hecho eso mismo, arruina nuestra economía mientras sus amos compran todo a precio de saldo por suspensión de pagos ¿Nadie se percata de como Amazón y sus vehículos preñaban nuestras calles aprovechando los confiamientos? ¿o el aumento de vehículos de Globo? ¿o la compra masiva de nuestras instalaciones hosteleras? de eso va el covid y también, en parte, la guerra en Ucrania. Ésta incluye la intención de desangrar a Rusia y empobrecer, como ya dije, a Europa para que no le compre a China, principal objetivo de todas estas operaciones.

El dinero, seguir la pista del dinero.


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien Antonio, tu puesto de chupapollas de la otan te espera para cuando dejes España hecha una puta mierda y rodeada de enemigos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia acaba de volar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en el Puerto de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Rusia está creando intencionalmente una crisis alimentaria para hacer subir el precio de los cereales y limitar su disponibilidad y transporte.
> 
> ...



Granos? jajajaja 

Rejón, si Rusia jugara al juego ese la guerra habría acabado hace tiempo tras carpet-bombing masivos como los que ama USA.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Un mero producto de enagenación colectiva inducida. Muchos han perdido el norte y siguen reviviendo batallitas del abuelo alpargata.



Ahí te equivocas. No hay enajenación alguna. Y si la hay simplemente empuja en la dirección de menos resistencia. Simplemente la gente somos así de gilipollas en el 95 % de los casos. Eso lo aprovechan el otro 5 % para vivir de puta madre a costa de ellos. Tu crees que si el 90 % de la gente no fuera gilipollas existirían Florentinos? Pero no es algo inducido, simplemente la naturaleza humana es así. Estamos condenaos desde el día en que el primer mediomono/mediohombre puso una cerca en el campo, dijo que ese cacho era suyo y los demás, en vez de colgarlo de un árbol con sus propios intestinos, le hicieron caso, corrieron a ver quien cercaba el cacho más grande y el que se quede sin nada que se joda.


----------



## Burbruxista (5 Jun 2022)

Es verdad que la situación para Rusia es muy compleja, mucho más que para los EEUU a quien el conflicto militar de Ucrania no le está ocasionando ningún desgaste a día de hoy, y donde ni siquiera tienen oposición interna de calado (de momento) a dedicar partidas mil millonarias a ese conflicto.

Pero Rusia no tiene ninguna necesidad de usar los ICBM, o los de medio o corto, estos se los tiene que guardar para la respuesta que habría por parte de “Occidente” a lo que comento a continuación. O Rusia tiene un apoyo total y sin medias tintas de todo Oriente, o lanza el ICBM económico que arrase con todo. Como dices, economía de guerra pero por un periodo corto: se acabaron las exportaciones, ni petróleo, ni gas, ni trigo ni fertilizantes, ni niquel, ni cobre, ni paladio, ni titanio, ni platino, ni neón, y a sentarse a esperar al estrangulamiento económico mundial que sucedería no más allá de dos meses, y a la brutal explosión nuclear del mundo financiero, que arrasaría con todo occidente y que se podría ver desde las islas Fiyi.

Entiendo yo que esto viene antes que empezar a lanzar misiles con carga nuclear a poblaciones occidentales.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No es 'una guerra inventada', es real. Lo que sucede es que el Dr. Muerte y su PSOE, hará todo lo posible por enmarranar a España en cualquier aventura desastrosa, dado que las directrices incluyen destruir nuestra nación para mayor gloria y provecho de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Con el covid han hecho eso mismo, arruina nuestra economía mientras sus amos compran todo a precio de saldo por suspensión de pagos ¿Nadie se percata de como Amazón y sus vehículos preñaban nuestras calles aprovechando los confiamientos? ¿o el aumento de vehículos de Globo? ¿o la compra masiva de nuestras instalaciones hosteleras? de eso va el covid y también, en parte, la guerra en Ucrania. Ésta incluye la intención de desangrar a Rusia y empobrecer, como ya dije, a Europa para que no le compre a China, principal objetivo de todas estas operaciones.
> 
> El dinero, seguir la pista del dinero.



Bueno ya conté muchas veces y explicando con mucho detalle porque esta guerra es todavía más incoherente que el coronavirus.

Teniendo en cuenta que nadie ha hecho caso de estas afirmaciones doy por hecho que todo el mundo cree que es algo real , de la misma manera que la gente creía que el niño del pozo estaba vivo después de dos semanas enterrado ,o que las vacunas son vacunas, o que el coronavirus tal como vino se fue al mismo tiempo en todos los países que siguen el mismo guión.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. No hay enajenación alguna. Y si la hay simplemente empuja en la dirección de menos resistencia. Simplemente la gente somos así de gilipollas en el 95 % de los casos. Eso lo aprovechan el otro 5 % para vivir de puta madre a costa de ellos. Tu crees que si el 90 % de la gente no fuera gilipollas existirían Florentinos? Pero no es algo inducido, simplemente la naturaleza humana es así. Estamos condenaos desde el día en que el primer mediomono/mediohombre puso una cerca en el campo, dijo que ese cacho era suyo y los demás, en vez de colgarlo de un árbol con sus propios intestinos, le hicieron caso y corrieron a ver quien cercaba el cacho más grande y el que se quede sin nada que se joda.



Cierto , pero a medias. El 5% que tiene la ventaja se encarga de gastar enormes recursos en seguir lavandole la cabeza al otro 95%. De hecho la situación se ha invertido varias veces a lo largo de la historia. Luego la tendencia que tu comentas permite una vuelta a lo anterior, pero siempre un pelin menos injusta.

Y si, es triste que generalmente los más muertos de hambre, menos cultos, con menos capacidades sean los que más insultan a los "rojos". Pero a fin de cuentas es normal, cuanto más tonto más cala la propaganda. Los listos piensan por su cuenta, al final muchas veces no es que se vuelvan hdp, pero si se desentienden de los idiotas. Aquí los listos viven bien, estamos en la parte alta del mundo capitalista.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

El Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND), la agencia de inteligencia extranjera de Alemania, teme que la resistencia ucraniana pueda romperse en las próximas cuatro o cinco semanas. .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Es verdad que la situación para Rusia es muy compleja, mucho más que para los EEUU a quien el conflicto militar de Ucrania no le está ocasionando ningún desgaste a día de hoy, y donde ni siquiera tienen oposición interna de calado (de momento) a dedicar partidas mil millonarias a ese conflicto.
> 
> Pero Rusia no tiene ninguna necesidad de usar los ICBM, o los de medio o corto, estos se los tiene que guardar para la respuesta que habría por parte de “Occidente” a lo que comento a continuación. O Rusia tiene un apoyo total y sin medias tintas de todo Oriente, o lanza el ICBM económico que arrase con todo. Como dices, economía de guerra pero por un periodo corto: se acabaron las exportaciones, ni petróleo, ni gas, ni trigo ni fertilizantes, ni niquel, ni cobre, ni paladio, ni titanio, ni platino, ni neón, y a sentarse a esperar al estrangulamiento económico mundial que sucedería no más allá de dos meses, y a la brutal explosión nuclear del mundo financiero, que arrasaría con todo occidente y que se podría ver desde las islas Fiyi.
> 
> Entiendo yo que esto viene antes que empezar a lanzar misiles con carga nuclear a poblaciones occidentales.



Rusia sigue exportando a países como los africanos, y por eso fueron a ver a Putin, para que no corte la economía con ellos…








African Union head Sall 'reassured' after talks with Putin on food shortages


African Union head Macky Sall said on Friday he was "reassured" after talks in Russia with President Vladimir Putin on food shortages caused by Moscow's military campaign in Ukraine.




www.france24.com





Eso si, en Occidente puede que tengamos que comernos unos a otros…


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Los que más están disfrutando (y aprendiendo) son los estrategas americanos.

Con toda la inteligencia a su disposición están jugando una partida de risk. Pero los soldados son de otros.

Pueden poner en práctica todas las teorías que hayan aprendido de guerrillas, puentes, retiradas tácticas, trampas... Estarán disfrutando como gorrinos dibujando flechas en los mapas.

Sobre una posible paz que implique un Donbas y Crimea autónomos pero dentro de Ukraina. Pues puede ser aceptable si queda claro que son ucranianos.
Ventajas: pones fin a la guerra, son ucranianas reconocidas por Rusia (la palabra rusa no vale mucho, pero no creo que exista una segunda invasion tal como está resultando esta), ya no van a ser tan prorrusas.
Inconvenientes: no se si Ucrania se fiará, doy por hecho que Rusia a su manera seguirá malmetiendo en la zona para crear inestabilidad.

Aunque Ucrania consiguiera una victoria clara y recupere todo el territorio, es obvio que esos dos territorios van a tener un status diferente en la ucrania moderna. Algo que no creo que moleste a los ucranianos.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aunque Ucrania consiguiera una victoria clara y recupere todo el territorio, es obvio que esos dos territorios van a tener un status diferente en la ucrania moderna. Algo que no creo que moleste a los ucranianos.



 Te has superado....


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te has superado....



No se como, pero el cabrón de él lo consigue ......


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Video recientemente publicado de la entrega de ayuda y refuerzos a los sitiados de Mariupol, que muestra helicópteros ucranianos aterrizando en la parte sur de Azovstal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No es 'una guerra inventada', es real. Lo que sucede es que el Dr. Muerte y su PSOE, hará todo lo posible por enmarranar a España en cualquier aventura desastrosa, dado que las directrices incluyen destruir nuestra nación para mayor gloria y provecho de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Con el covid han hecho eso mismo, arruina nuestra economía mientras sus amos compran todo a precio de saldo por suspensión de pagos ¿Nadie se percata de como Amazón y sus vehículos preñaban nuestras calles aprovechando los confiamientos? ¿o el aumento de vehículos de Globo? ¿o la compra masiva de nuestras instalaciones hosteleras? de eso va el covid y también, en parte, la guerra en Ucrania. Ésta incluye la intención de desangrar a Rusia y empobrecer, como ya dije, a Europa para que no le compre a China, principal objetivo de todas estas operaciones.
> 
> El dinero, seguir la pista del dinero.



- si la razón de la guerra es un gobierno contrario a los intereses de Rusia, Rusia sólo tendría que haber cambiado el gobierno como hicieron en España con Rajoy sin necesidad de bombardearlo todo.

- con lo que cuestan un par de tanques de los muchos que llevan destruídos, podrían haber sobornado a todos los políticos ucranianos y fundado varias plataformas mediáticas como atresmedia y Mediaset para lavar el cerebro a la gente.

- si realmente llevan décadas intentando cambiar el destino de Ucrania a través de la ingeniería social y no les ha quedado más remedio que ir a lo bestia, " tenían el coronavirus qué es gratis " y podrían haber provocado un shock muchísimo mayor que asesinando gente. Las guerras lo que pretenden es aterrorizar a la población para someterla. No?

- movilizar al ejército ruso y las consecuencias económicas de las sanciones (que sin duda contaba con eso ) es muchísimo más caro que cualquier otra solución de las muchas que hay incluido el pucherazo, como hicieron Estados Unidos con Trump.

- las escenas con las que lavan el cerebro a los occidentales, son exactamente igual que escenas de videojuegos. De hecho recuerden que al principio usaron escenas de videojuegos en los informativos y no pasó nada.

- *Ucrania* en *2020*
En *2020* murieron en *Ucrania* 616.835 personas, 35.721 más que el año anterior. Cada día se producen de media 1.690 fallecimientos. Por lo tanto alguno de esos cadáveres puede ser usado para montar escenarios de guerra.

- los vehículos militares destruidos parecen sacados de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial. Y los edificios destruidos... solo hay que buscar en Google la cantidad de rascacielos qué son demolidos para construir otros.
De hecho debería ser lo lógico en cualquier ciudad : destruir barrios enteros para construir otros más modernos y así reactivar la economía.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te has superado....



No sé de que te ries,si es la puta realidad....aunque a los putinianos les jode.......


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé de que te ries,si es la puta realidad....aunque a los putinianos les jode.......



¿ la victoria clara ucraniana ? 

¿ putiniano ? A mi Putin me parece manifiestamente mejorable. La estrategia errornea de occidente que tu jaleas, lo que esta haciendo es mejorarle, es más si se insite en ella no le va a dejar otro camino que hacer otras cosas, o alguien las hara por el.




rejon dijo:


> Video recientemente publicado de la entrega de ayuda y refuerzos a los sitiados de Mariupol, que muestra helicópteros ucranianos aterrizando en la parte sur de Azovstal.



Ahora que aterrice en el nueno Azovstal, en el patio del trullo donde estan los 3500 "heroes". Y ya que les lleve el bocata. Joder , es que no tienes limite.  Lo siento pero lo pones tan a huevo que no he podido resistirme.


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Estos reportes son pérdidas de quién dadas por quién?


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido bien, el heróico fraguel contraataque de sverodonetsk está dirigido por una charo¿?



Una charo-fanática, estilo Jruchev en Stalingrado. 
La Charo-comisaria. 
O me van a morir frente a los rusos, u ordeno yo que les maten aquí mismo.
Y claro, si quieres salvar tu pellejo, la única esperanza es ir contra los rusos, que te venzan, y te capturen prisionero.
Rendirse a la primera de cambio no sirve, pues "La Comisaria" es la diputada que presentó el proyecto de Ley para legalizar que los oficiales pudiesen ajusticiar legalmente a sus tropas. Y aunque esa norma no ha sido aprobada, por supuesto que ella ha mandatado a su contingente con esa orden.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Yo las rastreo a la luz del día en la parada del bus, en la guarida y en la montaña. Lo siniestro y extraño sería no buscar afotos de la muchacha.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Video recientemente publicado de la entrega de ayuda y refuerzos a los sitiados de Mariupol, que muestra helicópteros ucranianos aterrizando en la parte sur de Azovstal.



¿Lo cortan antes de que los rusos tiren los helos al suelo?


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

No nos cansamos de hacer el ridículo en Uropa.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

es ridiculo mandar tanques a ucrania.. los rusos.los siguen y luego se cargan todos juntos


estos de la otan son gilipolllas...


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cuantas leyes ponzoñosas, que han inoculado el NOM en la mente de los españolitos, que haya hecho la PESOE...ha llegado despues la PEPOE y las ha tumbado...???
> 
> El partido se llama R78...y es un partido UNICO...
> 
> ...



Pues claro que es la guerra. O interna como en el 36 o externa con boicots de tus vecinos. Tu no entiendes en que pais vives. La España actual es la extensión conservada en el tiempo de un sistema obsoleto y de dificil encaje en el sistema-mundo actual: el cagarro corrupto y caciquista que surgió de las guerras civiles del siglo XIX y de la restauración. Ahí exactamente estamos 120 años después. El único intento serio de acabar con semejante inmundicia se produjo en la II República y la reacción fue la que fue: guerra. La alabada transición fue la perpetuación del mismo sistema, de las mismas élites, de los mismos vicios, por otros medios. Y su integración en europa la única forma de sobrevivir con un encaje mejor o peor en el sistema-mundo que le da un lavado muy superficial de cara y le tapa la caspa. Pero a nada que rascas la mierda sale a borbotones.

Pero bueno tu a tu bola .... como no te importa que es y como funciona tu pais, prefieres la mitología, y solo te importan los negros y los maricones, a lo tuyo.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de enamorar , sniff, sniff :


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia acaba de volar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en el Puerto de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Rusia está creando intencionalmente una crisis alimentaria para hacer subir el precio de los cereales y limitar su disponibilidad y transporte.
> 
> ...



Os engañan como a idiotas, por otro lado nada raro porque lo sois....


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Deberiais empezar a entender como es el mundo. Si estás en un bando (y por geografia españa está en el sitio correcto, el que le corresponde naturalmente) te toca apechugar con lo que haga ese bando te guste o no. Si eres un don nadie, salirse de la fila implica que te puteen como putean a Cuba o Venezuela por ejemplo. O cosas peores como a Ucrania.
> 
> *Sanchez no es ningún traidor*, hace lo que le toca hacer para que no nos jodan vivos.
> 
> Luego podrás comentar la puta mala suerte (porque no es otra cosa) que nos ha tocado vivir en estos tiempos. El lujo de tener criterio propio y marcar agenda solo se lo pueden permitir media docena de paises en el mundo más o menos.



Sí es un traidor, lo mismo que el resto de políticos españoles en su mayoría. Igual que el actual rey y el anterior, su padre. Que no tengan los cojones y el espíritu de sacrificio para perderlo todo incluso la vida, esa es otra cuestión.

A España la están destruyendo desde dentro toda esa gentuza desde que entró el R-78. Somos un espectro de lo que fuimos por culpa de toda esa casta de parásitos arribistas sin espíritu. El problema es que aquí seguís muchos defendiendo la ideología que profesáis, sin querer admitir que todas son un cáncer cuando las personas que las controlan son corruptos. No puede funcionar bien una máquina social, cuando sus piezas son defectuosas, o peor, cuando están diseñadas para obstaculizar e impedir el funcionamiento de la misma. Resumiendo, lo que importan son las personas más que las ideas. Mejor un mal sistema con gente decente, que uno bueno con gente corrupta. No hay más.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si es verdad.



En serio deberíais ir a un psicologo, nos estamos desarmando para armar otro país, nos va a dejar más débiles frente a Marruecos y vosotros aplaudiendo con las orejas, sois traidores a España y deberíais ser juzgados por traición...


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

La artillería del Grupo Z de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyó equipos de las AFU que intentaban concentrarse en Turovo y Tsepochka para realizar ofensivas y sabotajes. Se desmilitarizaron al menos dos APC, más de 50 combatientes y camionetas, una movilización yihadista del YHIL ucraniano (número por precisar). Imágenes de vídeo, incluyendo golpes en el APC.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te has superado....



Nunca dudes de la capacidad de superación de un estúpido, te sorprenderá siempre... y este en concreto es de la casta superior de estupidos...


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

llos ukros la.han jodido...zelensky ha dicho que hay que eliminar la iglesia ortodoxa 

el farlopero la ha cagado


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Prikhodko: Había un infierno en el pueblo de Holmivskyy por la noche y por la mañana

Según el alcalde de Gorlivka, Ivan Prikhodko, ayer y hoy han quedado destruidos en Golmivske 32 edificios de apartamentos, 19 casas de campo, una guardería, un hospital, un centro cultural y una escuela. La gente está muy asustada.

Hoy han resultado heridos dos civiles en el pueblo. El estado de uno de ellos se evalúa como grave y el del otro como moderado.

A las 13.00 horas del 5 de junio, había tres heridos y un muerto en Horlivka. Siete personas resultaron ayer heridas de diversa gravedad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Lysychansk parcialmente bloqueada.

El gauleiter de los territorios del LNR ocupados por las AFU declaró que:

1. la carretera Artemivsk-Lysychansk está bajo un control de fuego muy estrecho de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Sólo es posible circular por ella con gran riesgo y con una garantía de casi el 100% de que un vehículo se vea sometido a fuego. Sólo los grupos pequeños se cuelan allí. De hecho, esto es una admisión de que las AFU simplemente no pueden recuperar el control total de la carretera. En consecuencia, el mantenimiento del control del fuego sobre la autopista Artemivsk-Lysychansk, unido a los ataques a las líneas de suministro secundarias, conducirá a un mayor deterioro del suministro a toda la agrupación de Severodonetsk de las AFU, tanto en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk como en la propia Lysychansk.

2. El suministro de Lysychansk se reconstruye a través de carreteras secundarias, pero su capacidad ya no es suficiente: hay problemas de abastecimiento en la ciudad. Todavía hay hasta 20.000 civiles en la propia ciudad.

3. El Gauleiter se queja de la escasez de camiones grandes (al parecer, consecuencia de las pérdidas), cada uno de los cuales vale su peso en oro. Una gruesa insinuación de que es necesario intensificar el golpeo de los camiones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sinjar (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Sobre la utilidad del control de fuego de la autopista Artemivsk-Lysychansk.
Formalmente se puede utilizar, pero avanzando se convierte en un juego con apuestas muy altas. Por lo tanto, parte de los suministros de la agrupación ya han sido redirigidos a través de Seversk, donde todavía no hay un control estricto del fuego sobre la carretera a Lisichansk. Mientras tanto, las AFU, después de poner en acción a las reservas en Belogorovka y Berestovoi, intentan alejar a nuestras tropas de la carretera para reducir la eficacia de los golpes a los vehículos y equipos en la ruta. El control de la carretera determina en gran medida el destino de la agrupación de las AFU de Severodonetsk, que ahora lucha por la zona industrial de Azot.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí es un traidor, lo mismo que el resto de políticos españoles en su mayoría. Igual que el actual rey y el anterior, su padre. Que no tengan los cojones y el espíritu de sacrificio para perderlo todo incluso la vida, esa es otra cuestión.
> 
> A España la están destruyendo desde dentro toda esa gentuza desde que entró el R-78. Somos un espectro de lo que fuimos por culpa de toda esa casta de parásitos arribistas sin espíritu. El problema es que aquí seguís muchos defendiendo la ideología que profesáis, sin querer admitir que todas son un cáncer cuando las personas que las controlan son corruptos. No puede funcionar bien una máquina social, cuando sus piezas son defectuosas, o peor, cuando están diseñadas para obstaculizar e impedir el funcionamiento de la misma. Resumiendo, lo que importan son las personas más que las ideas. Mejor un mal sistema con gente decente, que uno bueno con gente corrupta. No hay más.



Te digo lo mismo que al otro: Tu no entiendes en que pais vives. España es un puto cagarro desde el principio de los tiempos, no la ha jodido nadie. Nació jodida por una élite vaga y rentista. La España actual es la extensión conservada en el tiempo de un sistema obsoleto y de dificil encaje en el sistema-mundo actual: el cagarro corrupto y caciquista que surgió de las guerras civiles del siglo XIX y de la restauración. Ahí exactamente estamos 120 años después. El único intento serio de acabar con semejante inmundicia se produjo en la II República y la reacción fue la que fue: guerra. La alabada transición fue la perpetuación del mismo sistema, de las mismas élites, de los mismos vicios, por otros medios. Y su integración en europa la única forma de sobrevivir con un encaje mejor o peor en el sistema-mundo que le da un lavado muy superficial de cara y le tapa la caspa. Pero a nada que rascas la mierda sale a borbotones.

El R78 es, en esencia, exactamente lo mismo que el turnismo de Cánovas o el franquismo de franco. Se diferencian en los métodos y las formas de control empleados en cada momento pero el fondo de la cuestión es exactamente el mismo: el control y reparto de los recursos. Quien se lo lleva crudo por la cara y quien se jode y come mierda.

Hombre ... yo entiendo que existis personas carcas a las que os importa mucho cosas como la familia, la religión, los maricones, los moros y todas esas batallitas culturales que os montais porque, por ignorancia o cobardía, no sois capaces de ver lo que realmente importa que es la tarta y como se reparte. En España siempre habeis sido legión y siempre os ha encantao amargar la vida de vuestros vecinos por las razones más peregrinas. Eso si, al cura, al alcalde y al rico del pueblo ni tocarlos, mejor oler las bragas de esa golfa que le pone los cuernos a fulano o murmurar de esos dos maricas de mierda ....


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

En la noche del 3 de junio, combatientes de la DNR detuvieron en un puesto de control en el distrito de Volnovakha a un soldado de la Guardia Nacional de las AFU que había logrado salir del territorio de la siderúrgica Azovstal el 13 de mayo. Todo este tiempo había estado intentando entrar en territorio ucraniano. Fue ayudado por sus compañeros, con la ayuda de mensajes telefónicos, el fugitivo de Mariupol recibió instrucciones de ellos sobre cómo evitar los puestos de control. Pero aún así se topó con el "secreto" de la unidad militar del DNR, y como resultado, no pudo evitar el destino de sus compañeros de servicio que habían permanecido en Azovstal. Fue herido mientras intentaba evadir la persecución.

Por la mañana, los combatientes del DNR llevaron al soldado fracasado a un hospital militar, donde especialistas médicos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas trataron las heridas de bala del prisionero de guerra de las AFU.

En un futuro próximo, el soldado de la Guardia Nacional de las AFU, herido pero vivo, volverá a encontrarse con sus compañeros de servicio, aquellos que, una semana después de su huida, depusieron las armas por su cuenta y se rindieron.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tales. (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No llegan noticas , estaran "evacuandolos" hacia alguna carcel rusa. No te preocupes al final siempre sale el video.



Mañana ya mismo, y además Rusia se deja de operaciones policiales y saca las tropas de verdad, para el miércoles están en Kiev


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lysychansk parcialmente bloqueada.
> 
> El gauleiter de los territorios del LNR ocupados por las AFU declaró que:
> 
> ...



A ver, que no se os olvide NUNCA (especialmente si sois militares o acabáis pegando tiros en uno).

UN EJERCITO SON SUS CAMIONES, no hay camiones no hay ejercito.
Eso va para los folla tanques, que me encantan pero cuando hay para tanques VALE pero cunado no hay "CAMIONES".


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a la "calibración" de esta mañana de la Planta de Reparación de Automóviles de Darnitsa, no es una cuestión de transporte, sino puramente militar.
La planta es muy conveniente para preparar para el combate todo tipo de tanques y vehículos blindados de origen soviético recogidos de toda Europa del Este:
1) Fuerte desarrollo de las vías - es posible maniobrar las plataformas alrededor de la zona, y descargar las unidades pesadas en los lugares de preparación
2) Conveniente ubicación de la mudanza: la línea de la planta a través de la estación de Darnitsa da a la bifurcación de las carreteras de Moscú y Kharkov, es decir, es posible entregar el equipo preparado directamente al Frente Oriental
3) Por definición, la maquinaria disponible puede adaptarse rápidamente a los trabajos de preparación.
4) Ubicación de la planta en las afueras de Kiev, en una zona industrial en la periferia más oriental de Kiev: menos miradas indiscretas
5) Mano de obra cualificada: porque el VRZ está en la capital, se mire por donde se mire.

Así que es lógico que hayan decidido desnacionalizar un poco los regalos de los socios eslovacos, polacos, búlgaros, checos y otros.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

❗Nuevo informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia 

En las afueras de Kiev, un lote de tanques T-72 suministrados por los países de Europa del este y otros vehículos blindados emplazados en unas instalaciones para su reparación y puesta en operatividad fueron destruidos.

La Aviación Táctica de Rusia golpeó tres puntos de control y 65 zonas de concentración de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania;

Los medios de defensa antiaérea en el área de Odessa derribaron un avión de transporte militar An-26 de la Fuerzas Aérea de Ucrania que transportaba armas y equipo militar;

Misiles de alta precisión aire-tierra destruyeron en Kramatorsk, Druzhkovka y Chasiv Yar talleres en los que se reparaba el equipamiento militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dañado durante las hostilidades.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗Nuevo informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
> 
> En las afueras de Kiev, un lote de tanques T-72 suministrados por los países de Europa del este y otros vehículos blindados emplazados en unas instalaciones para su reparación y puesta en operatividad fueron destruidos.
> 
> ...



Atentos, ¿qué hacían almacenados? ¿por qué esa manía de tenerlos de PATOS DE FERIA?.

NO DISPONEN DE GASOIL, si no tienen gasoil ni para los camiones de logística para qué cojones quieren los tanques.

PD: Apuesto que Moscú está contando con que los ucranianos dejarán de ser operativos en un mes o dos.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ursula von der Leyen, la hija de Bruselas que volvió para comandar Europa
> 
> 
> Alemana nacida en la capital belga, su padre fue un alto funcionario que asistió a la firma del tratado seminal de la UE en Roma. La primera mujer en presidir la Comisión Europea es médica, madre de siete hijos y una consumada jinete
> ...



El inquietante factor común de todos estos políticos europeos es que salieron de la política nacional como apestados por estar involucrados en casos de corrupción y en cambio en la UE se les acepta . Que la política comunitaria haya sido un vertedero de viejas glorias pase, pero es que ahora lo es de ladrones .


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de la destrucción del cuartel general de la 115ª Brigada de la reserva del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisychansk.

La unidad especial Akhmat, junto con el Segundo Cuerpo de Ejército de la Milicia Popular de la LNR, llevó a cabo un exitoso ataque que causó auténtico pánico en las filas del enemigo.

Esto no es para que grabéis tiktoks, nazis.
¡Fuera de la LNR!









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


Y aquí está el resultado de la llegada del vídeo 
El edificio albergaba el cuartel general de la 115ª Brigada de la reserva.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

alemania ya indica que aceptarian un referendum en donetsk y lugansk para acabar la guerra

jajajajajjajaja


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con Grad en Makiivka

La zona residencial de Vostochniy fue alcanzada por una salva de MLRS. Se están confirmando las víctimas y los daños.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Jun 2022)

El 30 de mayo, en la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk, el coronel Alexander Makhachek, oficial del Departamento de Tropas de Ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado por ataques de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Sviatogorsk. A partir de las 12.00.

A pesar de ciertos cambios en el mapa de las hostilidades, la situación en la ciudad no ha cambiado fundamentalmente:

1 Los habitantes de la zona vuelven a escribir en las tertulias sobre la voladura del puente; la información no está confirmada. Es muy probable que haya sido dañado en los combates

2 Las AFU siguen en Tetyanivka en terreno elevado

3 La foto muestra Sviatogorsk desde la orilla opuesta. La foto es de ayer, pero la ciudad ya está cubierta de humo.

A juzgar por la situación, la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está golpeando la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jun 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> El avance por el sector de sieverodonets evoluciona al ritmo de toda la campaña del dombas , lentamente sobre el continuo urbano que caracteriza la región. Ya desde el inicio de la guerra la presión sobre esta parte del frente muy fortificado y bien defendido ha necesitado de la ruptura por popasna para dar viabilidad al avance.
> La táctica es clara bombardeos e infiltración de unidades wagner que sirven de cebo al sacar de sus escondrijos a los defensores, y vuelta a empezar una y otra vez a la manera que en siria se hacían con las unidades tigre y la aviación rusa.
> No espereis grandes avances en las próximas semanas pues el ejército ucraniano sigue siendo considerable y la doctrina rusa de minimizar las bajas ha cambiado desde los avances del principio de la guerra donde imperaba la rapidez sobre las vidas de los soldados.
> Ahora bien el tan cacareado derrumbe ucraniano no creo que se produzca aún, tienen centenares de miles de soldados que pueden rotar por el frente hasta que las bajas sean tan escandalosas que ni la propaganda pueda esconder. Sin embargo aunque pueda parecer una locura sacrificar tantas vidas, pueden estar desgastando a wagner lo suficiente como para hacerla inoperativa , a la postre estos y no el ejército regular son los que van casa por casa limpiando y exponiendose al mayor número de bajas, evitando el trabajo sucio al ejército regular .
> Si el ejército regular tuviera que encargarse de estas tareas el número de bajas se incrementaría y la moral tanto en el frente como en retaguardia podria verse muy tocada, lo que llevaría al estancamiento de las operaciones en interminables duelos artilleros pero sin el menor avance como en la 1gm.



Mientras tanto el mágico ejército ruso no tiene bajas solo sufre bajas el ucraniano y las pocas bajas que ha podido sufrir son repuestas milagrosamente por el patriarca Kiril.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

*Rusia saldrá victoriosa en Donbass en las próximas semanas - Der Spiegel*.

"La agencia de inteligencia extranjera de Alemania cree que la resistencia ucraniana podría incluso romperse en las próximas cuatro o cinco semanas. En una serie de sesiones informativas secretas celebradas en los últimos días, los analistas del BND señalaron que, los rusos son capaces de conquistar pequeñas extensiones de territorio cada día. El BND cree que las tropas rusas podrían tomar el control de todo el Donbass en agosto", escribió Der Spiegel.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Turquía, entre otras exigencias a Suecia, ha planteado otra, sin la cual Turquía no dará el visto bueno a la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN.
Suecia debe destituir al ministro de Defensa del país, que ha estado en contacto con combatientes del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán.
En declaraciones oficiales, Ankara subraya que no tiene previsto hacer concesiones en estos temas. Erdogan sabe que tiene la acción de oro y está jugando a lo seguro, obligando a EE.UU. y a la OTAN a engatusarse y a ofrecer diversas concesiones para su grato consentimiento









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jun 2022)

Están ello, saben que un aislamiento de las inversiones en industria puede desacelerar su economía a medio/largo por eso están incentivando el sector industrial. 









Read @Kearney: Preparing Russia for the future of production


By making the right moves now, the country can play a leading role in the Fourth Industrial Revolution.




www.kearney.com












The Rise of Sino-Russian Biotech Cooperation - Foreign Policy Research Institute


The People’s Republic of China’s emergence as a global power is rooted in the rapid development of a sovereign innovation infrastructure, one that allows




www.fpri.org












Indo-Russian Innovation Bridge







www.startupindia.gov.in




...
y un largo etcétera.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mientras tanto el mágico ejército ruso no tiene bajas solo sufre bajas el ucraniano y las pocas bajas que ha podido sufrir son repuestas milagrosamente por el patriarca Kiril.



Lo lógico es que actualmente tenga muy pocas por la dinámica del combate. Básicamente localizan un emplazamiento fortificado, se dedican a machacarlo con artillería y con TOS un par de días 24h non-stop y luego mandan a alguien a pegar un par de tiros. Si contesta alguien, siguen machacando otro par de días y vuelta a empezar. Cuando ya no contesta nadie, avanzan. Así no pueden tener muchas bajas.

Luego añade que los propios ukros dicen que por cada cañonazo que disparan ellos, los rusos responden con diez. Echa cuentas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Cuentas #LGTBI friendly ucranianas homenajearon el pasado 1 de enero el cumpleaños del colaboracionista nazi e icono del nacionalismo ucraniano Stepan Bandera.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo lógico es que actualmente tenga muy pocas por la dinámica del combate. Básicamente localizan un emplazamiento fortificado, se dedican a machacarlo con artillería y con TOS un par de días y luego mandan a alguien a pegar un par de tiros. Si contesta alguien, siguen machacando otro par de días y vuelta a empezar. Cuando ya no contesta nadie, avanzan. Así no pueden tener muchas bajas.



Pues no sé de dónde salen los vídeos de tanques y vehículos blindados calcinados que se ven en el otro hilo diariamente, por otro lado parece ser según tu que los ucras no tienen artillería y que los rusos hacen una especie de tiro al plato, pues no sé qué quieres que te diga, si fuera como tú dices los rusos no tendrian que aumentar la edad de reclutamiento a los 50 años, ni estarían trayendo t62 de más allá de los Urales.


----------



## Caracalla (5 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede ser…veremos.



Yo añadiría que ningún territorio seguirá siendo Ucro cuando todo esto termine.

En mi opinión Ucrania ha muerto pero aún no se ha enterado.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Atentos, ¿qué hacían almacenados? ¿por qué esa manía de tenerlos de PATOS DE FERIA?.
> 
> NO DISPONEN DE GASOIL, si no tienen gasoil ni para los camiones de logística para qué cojones quieren los tanques.
> 
> PD: Apuesto que Moscú está contando con que los ucranianos dejarán de ser operativos en un mes o dos.




ya se ha comentado... NO HAY DIESEL EN UCRANIA... PPR ESO VEMOA SOLDADOS UKROS EN COCHES CIVILES

SIN DIESEL NO HAY GUERRA NI NADA.... TODA ESTA GUERRA ES UN FAKE... RUSIA VA A VELOCIDAD.DE DESGASTE DE EUROPA


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues no sé de dónde salen los vídeos de tanques y vehículos blindados calcinados que se ven en el otro hilo diariamente,



El 70 % de los propios ukros



> por otro lado parece ser según tu que los ucras no tienen artillería y que los rusos hacen una especie de tiro al plato, pues no sé qué quieres que te diga, si fuera como tú dices los rusos no tendrian que aumentar la edad de reclutamiento a los 50 años, ni estarían trayendo t62 de más allá de los Urales.



.- Según yo no. Según ellos que no se cansan de pedir más y más. El otro día andaba Zelensky diciendo que el ejército ukro en dombass estaba soportando el infierno en la tierra. Se refería a eso que te he explicado antes.

.- Rusia no está reclutando, no hay movilización de reservistas. Están contratando voluntarios, mercenarios o como quieras llamarlo.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Liberación de Donbass: Una columna de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanza más allá de Kamyshevakha mientras desarrolla su ofensiva









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Turquía, entre otras exigencias a Suecia, ha planteado otra, sin la cual Turquía no dará el visto bueno a la entrada de Suecia en la OTAN.
> Suecia debe destituir al ministro de Defensa del país, que ha estado en contacto con combatientes del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán.
> En declaraciones oficiales, Ankara subraya que no tiene previsto hacer concesiones en estos temas. Erdogan sabe que tiene la acción de oro y está jugando a lo seguro, obligando a EE.UU. y a la OTAN a engatusarse y a ofrecer diversas concesiones para su grato consentimiento
> 
> ...



Máquina, un cabrón pero máquina.

A este le cae el escalextric en navidad y portándose mal.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Comandos especiales rusos capturados por los patriotas.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Las primeras imágenes del resultado del ataque con misiles de esta mañana a la planta de reparación de vagones de tren de Darnitsa, en Kiev

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban colocando en los edificios de la planta tanques T-72 y otros vehículos blindados suministrados por países de Europa del Este.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Liberación de Donbass: Una columna de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanza más allá de Kamyshevakha mientras desarrolla su ofensiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con los chechenos por allí los ucranianos no resisten mucho…abandonan el material intacto…


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Lo que molaría es un cargo de US lleno de americanos y british (mercenarios, of course!) dentro.


Harman dijo:


> Las primeras imágenes del resultado del ataque con misiles de esta mañana a la planta de reparación de vagones de tren de Darnitsa, en Kiev
> 
> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban colocando en los edificios de la planta tanques T-72 y otros vehículos blindados suministrados por países de Europa del Este.
> 
> ...



Si Rusia tuviera la CNN estarían 24/365 alabando la precisión de los 'ataques quirúrgicos' rusos. 

Son imaginaciones mías ¿o los misiles rusos de ahora le aciertan con una precisión al blanco comparable a los mejores de USA?.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Otro marcador característico de la "sirianización" del conflicto: la falta de MLRS convencionales da lugar a la aparición de los conocidos MLRS artesanales en carretillas al estilo del ISIL.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Capturas de pantalla de un vídeo que muestra a los nacionalistas ucranianos utilizando un pequeño MLRS sobre el chasis de una camioneta Mitsubishi L200 en dirección a Kherson.​​







Dambiev







t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Combatientes de las fuerzas especiales rusas atacaron por la retaguardia a un DRG del batallón nazi Kraken (la rama Kharkiv de Azov), que está prohibido en la Federación Rusa. Uno de ellos fue capturado y está siendo interrogado. También se informa que se encontró información muy importante en sus teléfonos...









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me






Spoiler: +18


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son imaginaciones mías ¿o los misiles rusos de ahora le aciertan con una precisión al blanco comparable a los mejores de USA?.




Joer ... no es tan dificil. Solo hace falta GPS o equivalente.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Máquina, un cabrón pero máquina.
> 
> A este le cae el escalextric en navidad y portándose mal.



Pues miren que yo intuyo a Antonio de una pasta similar, salvando por supuesto las grandes diferencias culturales, históricas, y de posición en el mundo que existen entre España y Turquía, y las diferencias de peripecia personal que obviamente existen entre ambos líderes.

Porque aquí el único tonto que se cree su papel, y con un concepto exagerado de si mismo se ve haciendo historia, es Bo-borrell. Pero por supuesto Boborrell carece absolutamente de los atributos necesarios para ese papel que se arroga, mientras Sánchez si estaría hecho de la pasta necesaria.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

"¡Rusia no es nuestro enemigo, nuestro enemigo eres tú!" - Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos se dirigen a Zelensky

Cada día hay más soldados ucranianos dispuestos a rendirse.
Se han dado cuenta de que Zelensky les está dejando deliberadamente en las "calderas" sin armas, sus comandantes les están traicionando y los combatientes de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional están actuando como tropas de barrera. Después de haber vivido todo esto, los soldados de las AFU saben exactamente quién es su verdadero enemigo. El mando del grupo-O ha dado a los soldados de las AFU la oportunidad de dirigirse a su presidente.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Me imagino que porque no querrán que los yankis estudien sus aparatos. Esos aparatos emiten señales electromagnéticas, señales de radio, que pueden ser captadas y estudiadas para buscar la forma de minimizar sus efectos.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Me gustaría presentarles otra prueba de la eficacia de las nuevas tácticas que hemos empezado a utilizar contra los nacionalistas ucranianos. Esta vez, nuestros combatientes destruyeron con éxito un grupo enemigo cerca de la aldea estratégicamente importante de Kamyshevakha.

En las imágenes de reconocimiento aéreo podemos ver cómo los nacionalistas están en un estado de pánico total. Tratando de salvar el pellejo del fuego de artillería, se desplazan constantemente a diferentes puntos, pero esto no les ayuda. El duro castigo de la venganza recae sobre cada uno de ellos.

Un destino similar le espera a todo nacionalista y banderillero que haya salido con un arma en las manos contra nuestros combatientes. No dejaremos ni uno solo, no importa dónde se haya escondido. Ahora tenemos un nuevo plan de acción que, como han demostrado los primeros días de su aplicación, ha demostrado plenamente su eficacia. Así que no tenemos la menor duda de que la victoria será nuestra. ¡AKHMAT-SILA!









Kadyrov_95


Любите Пророка, читайте салават! Vkontakte: https://vk.com/ramzan Twitter: https://twitter.com/rkadyrov




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Máquina, un cabrón pero máquina.
> 
> A este le cae el escalextric en navidad y portándose mal.




No, hombre no. Es un mediocre con mucha jeta. Como el hay a patadas en este pais.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí es un traidor, lo mismo que el resto de políticos españoles en su mayoría. Igual que el actual rey y el anterior, su padre. Que no tengan los cojones y el espíritu de sacrificio para perderlo todo incluso la vida, esa es otra cuestión.
> 
> A España la están destruyendo desde dentro toda esa gentuza desde que entró el R-78. Somos un espectro de lo que fuimos por culpa de toda esa casta de parásitos arribistas sin espíritu. El problema es que aquí seguís muchos defendiendo la ideología que profesáis, sin querer admitir que todas son un cáncer cuando las personas que las controlan son corruptos. No puede funcionar bien una máquina social, cuando sus piezas son defectuosas, o peor, cuando están diseñadas para obstaculizar e impedir el funcionamiento de la misma. Resumiendo, lo que importan son las personas más que las ideas. Mejor un mal sistema con gente decente, que uno bueno con gente corrupta. No hay más.



Del camarada Sanchez Vd hable lo que quiera , pero no hable mal de SS MM el rey Felipe VI que es una bellisima persona y es ruso
Bueno , ruso no , pero tiene sangre rusa , que no es rusa , es azul 
Una tatarabuela de SM el rey Felipe VI era rusa , la Gran Duquesa Olga Constantinova de Rusia , nieta del Zar Nicolas I 
y a su vez sobrina del Zar Alejandro II . Olga se caso con el rey de Grecia Jorge I y se piro a Atenas 
El rey Constantino , padre de SM Dona Sofia , es uno de los 8 hijos que tuvo la gran duquesa rusa con el rey heleno 
SM el rey Felipe VI tiene tremendo papelon . Es el unico rey de Espana que reina sobre un pais no soberano , porque Espana no es un pais soberano . Es una especie de virreinato de la UE , que es la que paga la cuenta . 
SS MM los reyes de Espana reinan , pero no gobiernan desde que en 1812 se instauro la Monarquia parlamentaria 
Un error , hoyga abolir el absolutismo . Han sido los espanoles los que con su voto han elegido bando .
Y no hay excusa . La gente es ignorante porque quiere . En 2009 el clapham voto por primera vez en su vida a UPyD 
Un partido anti-corrupcion y patriota . Y que paso ? Los espanoles siguieron votando PPSOE . 
El problema de espana no son los politicos traidores 
El problema de Espana son los espanoles que traicionan a Espana votando por politicos traidores 
Y ahora el clapham seguira viendo la serie " Querer y Poder " porque el clapham es fan de Amaia Salamanca 
mientras cuela cafe


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable porque el estatus quo actual no conviene a nadie
> No conviene a Rusia porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO OESTE ) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
> Solo es rusificable 1/3 del territorio que es el territorio que esta ocupando Rusia en esta invasion .
> No conviene a la UE porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO ESTE) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
> ...



ucrania occidental me parece que seria polonia oriental.
De hecho ucrania es un invento un pais 404 not found la parte occidental deberia ser de polonia y la oriental de rusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, hombre no. Es un mediocre con mucha jeta. Como el hay a patadas en este pais.



No te quito la razón, simplemente sabe cual es su lugar en el mundo, sus puntos fuertes y sus puntos débiles y les saca tajada a todo trapo.
Lo que lo hace un cabrón (o algo aún peor) es el montón de muertos en Siria.

Me recuerda a los chicos del PNV que nadie oye hablar pero siempre están ahí, o Llordy Puyól de los años buenos que hacía lo que le salia de los huevos en Madrid y nadie le decía ni pio.

El resto con pegarse a un padrino al que mamar ya se dan por contentos.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Comandos especiales rusos capturados por los patriotas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080441



Joder vaya tropa de imbeciles os habéis juntado, claro él fanegas es de las fuerzas especiales, de cual? de la 25º brigada gastronómica?


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia acaba de volar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en el Puerto de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Rusia está creando intencionalmente una crisis alimentaria para hacer subir el precio de los cereales y limitar su disponibilidad y transporte.
> 
> ...



JODER, no me seas hipócrita.
Vale que tengas un determinado sesgo, pero.....
Las instalaciones de tráfico mercantil para exportación de grano (grano que Ucrania NO quiere vender vía marítima, sino que está revendiendo vía camiones) están en Odesa.
Nikolayev es un puerto MILITAR (básicamente), con alguna que otra instalación civil.

HAN BOMBARDEADO Y ANIQUILADO UNA INSTALACIÓN MILITAR!
Punto.
Las hipocresías y cinismos ya cargan.

Llevas intoxicando el foro meses, con miles de infumables mensajes. Aun ni un solo mensaje de lamento y condena al ataque intencional a sus propios civiles por parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.
Si quieres al menos asentar la duda en los que no comparten TUS fanatismos, muéstrate de vez en cuando un poquito objetivo.
No se, quizás para merecer los honorarios profesionales.
Es que TANTA mentira y tergiversación lo ÚNICO que consigues es que tú pones algo, y yo (así como muchos otros), YA SABEMOS QUE ES FALSO Y MENTIRA. Y estoy seguro que no te pagan por eso precisamente.

(Nota: Para los que te tengan en el ignore, disculpas anticipadas por citar al ínclito personaje. Pero a veces no te puedes resistir. Todos somos humanos)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> JODER, no me seas hipócrita.
> Vale que tengas un determinado sesgo, pero.....
> Las instalaciones de tráfico mercantil para exportación de grano (grano que Ucrania NO quiere vender vía marítima, sino que está revendiendo vía camiones) están en Odesa.
> Nikolayev es un puerto MILITAR (básicamente), con alguna que otra instalación civil.
> ...



No vemos lo que citas, solo tu mensaje de respuesta…


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No te quito la razón, simplemente sabe cual es su lugar en el mundo, sus puntos fuertes y sus puntos débiles y les saca tajada a todo trapo.
> Lo que lo hace un cabrón (o algo aún peor) es el montón de muertos en Siria.
> 
> *Me recuerda a los chicos del PNV que nadie oye hablar pero siempre están ahí, o Llordy Puyól de los años buenos que hacía lo que le salia de los huevos en Madrid y nadie le decía ni pio.*
> ...



Que va hombre ... los del PNV, aunque de derechas, son gente seria. Erdogan es un fantasmón estilo Bolsonaro o Zelenski. O Trump o Berlusconi o Jesús Gil. O el polaco.

No te lo comparo con el húngaro, que es del mismo pelaje en muchos sentidos, porque los húngaros, a diferencia de los polacos o los turcos, no cometen el error de pensar que pintan algo y se limitan a sus asuntos.


----------



## mapachën (5 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenían más, y tenga en cuenta que hasta en 1949 la URSS no tuvo ninguna. Es decir, EEUU durante cinco años pudo haber destruido a la Unión Soviética, y no lo hizo. Miedo me da pensar lo que hubiera ocurrido si la situación hubiera sido al revés.
> 
> Si al final este conflicto deriva en guerra nuclear entonces se demostraría que la no destrucción de la URSS en el 45-49 es la peor decision tomada por la humanidad.



Yayayayaya...

Igual es que fallaron ehhh:









Operación Dropshot: el plan de EE UU para destruir la URSS en 1959


El plan estadounidense establecía el lanzamiento de 300 bombas nucleares y otras 29.000 bombas convencionales sobre 200 objetivos y cerca de 100...




es.rbth.com





Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

*Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 17.00 horas del 5 de junio de 2022*

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han lanzado un contraataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas al norte de Kharkiv.

▪Desde ayer hay combates en Tsupivka. Según declaraciones muy atrevidas de los residentes locales, las AFU ya han controlado Tsupovka y están a punto de continuar su ofensiva sobre Kozachya Lopan. No hay confirmación real de esto; se están lanzando ataques de artillería contra el cosaco Lopan.

▪La segunda dirección del ataque es Velikie Prokhody. A pesar de la retirada de las unidades ucranianas de las inmediaciones de Pyatomnik, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan ahora recuperar la iniciativa.

▪En el flanco oriental hay batallas cerca de Ternova y en la línea Rubizhne-Stary Saltov. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han transferido vehículos blindados y refuerzos de la Guardia Nacional.

▪ Los lanzadores Grad MLRS han sido trasladados a Zolochiv, y los MANPADs extranjeros están activos en Chernoglazivka y Cherkasskiye Tishki.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen fortificando la orilla oriental del Seversky Donets. Las zonas fortificadas están equipadas en los alrededores del embalse de Pechenezh y de Khotomli. Un tramo de la carretera de Khotomly a Primorsky está bajo el control de facto de las AFU.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques contra el aeródromo de Korotych, en las afueras de Kharkiv, donde, según la información preliminar, se habían desplegado MiG-29 ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

*Estados Unidos debería dejar de bombear armas y dinero a Ucrania y pensar en una forma más sensata de resolver el conflicto *- New York Times

Un importante medio de comunicación estadounidense ha publicado un artículo titulado "No podemos ser halcones ucranianos para siempre" en el que se duda de la capacidad de Estados Unidos (halcones) para desintegrar a Rusia y derrocar al gobierno de Putin como se pretendía.

Ross Dowethat también señala que "Estados Unidos no puede pagar indefinidamente el plan maximalista de las autoridades ucranianas pasando de puntillas por los ucranianos y permitiéndoles dictar los objetivos para los que se utilizan las armas y el armamento estadounidenses".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> JODER, no me seas hipócrita.
> Vale que tengas un determinado sesgo, pero.....
> Las instalaciones de tráfico mercantil para exportación de grano (grano que Ucrania NO quiere vender vía marítima, sino que está revendiendo vía camiones) están en Odesa.
> Nikolayev es un puerto MILITAR (básicamente), con alguna que otra instalación civil.
> ...



Ves como a quien quiera que estés respondiendo le tienes que meter en el ignore.

Yo también me resistía antes a meter a nadie en el ignore por aquello de que lo más objetivo es obtener información de todos los puntos de vista, pero es que muchos puntos de vista son directamente falsedades y manipulaciones.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Este kraken no va a ser liberado pronto. Créeme, de todos los lanzamientos que va a tener en un futuro próximo, sólo va a conseguir un patio con sus amigos a rayas y un cielo cuadriculado. Pero está vivo, aunque es un buen hablador. Justo a tiempo para bajar los brazos y recoger ✋. Vitaly Viktorovich Yakovets, de 40 años y natural de Transcarpacia, era miembro de un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento del batallón nacional Kraken.

_"Teníamos un miembro veterano del grupo: Hrechka. Cuando le pregunté a dónde íbamos, me dijo que íbamos al secreto. Tuvimos que emboscarnos toda la noche. Nos detuvimos a mitad de camino - algo sucedió. O el secreto fue movido o algo pasó. Comenzó el fuego de las ametralladoras, y luego un disparo de un dispositivo de armado. Corrí hacia la montaña, cerca del barranco. Los cañones antiaéreos empezaron a trabajar sobre nosotros, desde nuestro lado. Al día siguiente volvieron a producirse disparos desde ese lado y algo entró volando. Fui alrededor del barranco y había rusos. Me he rendido. Tkach estaba a cargo de nosotros"._









Опознай хохла по чубу


Здесь будут появляться демилитаризированные ВСУшники и денацифицированные нацисты, которые нашлись на Донбассе. Если вы что-то про них знаете, то пишите об этом в комментариях, лучше с фотографиями и скринами. Связь с админом: @hhlchubot




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Mykolaiv: Grains And Brains - Odessa Review


Gateway to Ukraine’s breadbasket wealth hopes to inspire the reinvention of industrial heartlands Mykolaiv was formerly home to the headquarters of the Russian Imperial Navy and was later a key Soviet ship building center. Today it is better known as the international gateway to Ukraine’s...




odessareview.com





_More grain and agricultural produce leaves Ukraine via Mykolaiv than any other port. This is hardly surprisingly – the city’s excellent riverside facilities and inland location close to Ukraine’s black earth heartlands make it ideal as a point of departure for agricultural exports._

El mundo del orco es maravilloso, se regocijan en todo crimen como puercos entre barro. Llenarse la boca con la hez de la mentira, lo disfrutan.



Remequilox dijo:


> JODER, no me seas hipócrita.
> Vale que tengas un determinado sesgo, pero.....
> Las instalaciones de tráfico mercantil para exportación de grano (grano que Ucrania NO quiere vender vía marítima, sino que está revendiendo vía camiones) están en Odesa.
> Nikolayev es un puerto MILITAR (básicamente), con alguna que otra instalación civil.
> ...


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues miren que yo intuyo a Antonio de una pasta similar, salvando por supuesto las grandes diferencias culturales, históricas, y de posición en el mundo que existen entre España y Turquía, y las diferencias de peripecia personal que obviamente existen entre ambos líderes.
> 
> Porque aquí el único tonto que se cree su papel, y con un concepto exagerado de si mismo se ve haciendo historia, es Bo-borrell. Pero por supuesto Boborrell carece absolutamente de los atributos necesarios para ese papel que se arroga, mientras Sánchez si estaría hecho de la pasta necesaria.



Que va .... Pedro Sánchez es un producto típico del PSOE, no se parece en nada a Erdogán: trepa mediocre sin escrúpulos capaz de cualquier cosa para sobrevivir. No tiene proyecto más allá de su carrera personal, entre otras cosas porque ningún político español de los grandes partidos lo tiene: la máquina va sola por inercia en los carriles que se pusieron a finales del siglo XIX y, salvo honrosas excepciones oportunamente calumniadas y demonizadas, nadie se plantea cambiar de via.

Pedro es el típico aparatchik sociata de toda la vida que hará solo lo que se espera que haga. Lo mismo que Feijoo o Mariano en la otra cara de la moneda. Erdogán es un Jesus Gil de la vida que se dedica a apagar fuegos con gasolina. El y su pais, antes o después, lo pagarán caro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

ok supongo que te refieres a la iglesia del patriarcado de moscu que los chechenos con los que os acostais han quemado; aquello estaba en territorio conquistado por la horda. Para persecucion de rusos la que tienen montados los kadirovitas en chechenia, pero bueno no pasa nada, mientras adoren al khan y hagan el mapa grande verdad




alnitak dijo:


> llos ukros la.han jodido...zelensky ha dicho que hay que eliminar la iglesia ortodoxa
> 
> el farlopero la ha cagado


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

*El presidente estadounidense Biden podría orquestar el escenario coreano de la división de Ucrania en dos estados diferentes*

Las autoridades estadounidenses han provocado la división de Corea en estados del norte y del sur. Lo mismo puede ocurrir con Ucrania, según un artículo del periódico estadounidense más influyente, The Washington Post.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Bueno es que habia una mina alli....... no se donde pero por alli, una mina submarina.... y no les ha dejado otro opción al imperio que arrasar los depositos de grano



rejon dijo:


> Rusia acaba de volar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de granos en el Puerto de Mykolaiv.
> 
> Rusia está creando intencionalmente una crisis alimentaria para hacer subir el precio de los cereales y limitar su disponibilidad y transporte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mientras tanto el mágico ejército ruso no tiene bajas solo sufre bajas el ucraniano y las pocas bajas que ha podido sufrir son repuestas milagrosamente por el patriarca Kiril.



¿Sabes como se hacen los censos de población?
Por lo general, cada 10 años, un batallón de funcionarios y empleados públicos va por ahí contando cuanta gente realmente vive en tal o cual sitio.
El resto de los años, del 1 al 9, es una mera estimación por interpolación de datos previos.

Pues respecto de las bajas militares, a veces la cosa va igual. Como la primera semana murieron taitantos miles de rusos, como llevamos x semanas, hacemos regla de tres, y resulta que ya no deben quedar rusos en Rusia.

Obviamente no estamos a 0 (hay días que incluso sí), pero los números, tanto de fallecidos como de prisioneros rusos son ínfimos.
Causas y razones operativas hay varias. 
Lo que sí, es que el número de heridos es elevado.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No vemos lo que citas, solo tu mensaje de respuesta…



A uno de los funestos filo-otánicos. Del orden de los esfeniciformes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

okey, el hijoputa que dice que el puerto de mikolaiv no exporta grano (el puerto que mas exporta)nos dedica estupendo blablabla



Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Sabes como se hacen los censos de población?
> Por lo general, cada 10 años, un batallón de funcionarios y empleados públicos va por ahí contando cuanta gente realmente vive en tal o cual sitio.
> El resto de los años, del 1 al 9, es una mera estimación por interpolación de datos previos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Jun 2022)

Me llena de orgullo ver que España, está vez sí, está del lado correcto de la historia en la lucha junto a sus aliados contra el fascismo ruso, al que hay que aplastar como una cucaracha malholiente.

España no debe escatimar en el envío de armamento a Ucrania, y soldados a la frontera este de la OTAN para defender el bien del orcomal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

@Remequilox, en la escala de los soplapollas, tú estas por encima o por debajo de @alnitak ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

exactamente, pueden ser los primeros Leopard en ucrania. Que lleguen con la figurita de la virgen del pilar y el politono del fallero cuando se confirma blanco





Simo Hayha dijo:


> Me llena de orgullo ver que España, está vez sí, está del lado correcto de la historia en la lucha junto a sus aliados contra el fascismo ruso al que al que aplastar como una cucaracha malholiente.
> 
> España no debe escatimar en el envío de armamento a Ucrania, y soldados a la frontera este de la OTAN parar defender el bien del orcomal.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Lo cortan antes de que los rusos tiren los helos al suelo?



Pobres fraguel qué habrá sido de ellos?


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ves como a quien quiera que estés respondiendo le tienes que meter en el ignore.
> 
> Yo también me resistía antes a meter a nadie en el ignore por aquello de que lo más objetivo es obtener información de todos los puntos de vista, pero es que muchos puntos de vista son directamente falsedades y manipulaciones.



Lo comprendo.
Y alguno me ha metido a mi al ignore, lo cual limpió muchísimo la lectura del hilo.
Pero de momento y por ahora, prefiero mantener a todos los posibles en modo visible.
Más que nada porque me sirven de "bio-indicadores" de por donde van las cosas. 
Por ejemplo, generalmente las primeras noticias de algún que otro contragolpe suicida ucraniano aparece simultáneamente a la aparición del término "_se vienen cositas_" en este foro.
Casi siempre, esas "_cositas_" que se vienen son unos cuantos soldados ucranianos despanzurrados, y unos cuantos vehículos ucranianos destruidos.
Es un "bio-indicador".


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Jun 2022)

En la frontera de las regiones de Kherson y Nikolaev, el comandante del 18º batallón de la 35ª Brigada del Cuerpo de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el Mayor Sergei Derduga, fue eliminado como resultado de los ataques rusos.

@anna_noticias


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

muy activo ta hoy el al mariki, debe tar la cosa jodía


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

asi te enteras que el puerto de mykolaiv exporta mas grano que ninguno, verdad fantoche



Remequilox dijo:


> Lo comprendo.
> Y alguno me ha metido a mi al ignore, lo cual limpió muchísimo la lectura del hilo.
> Pero de momento y por ahora, prefiero mantener a todos los posibles en modo visible.
> Más que nada porque me sirven de "bio-indicadores" de por donde van las cosas.
> ...


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

Eso va a ser como la fragata aquella que el lebrel de Felipito mandó a la guerra del golfo, pa cuando llegó ya se había acabao el fregao....


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

cositas chulas reinona?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

muy biuena defensa elastica en severodonets aprovechando la fortaleza de lichiansk como lugar para castigar
con esto el orco ha perdido sus dientes a expensas de una mobilizacion masiva, supongo que alos rusos que participan en este foro la idea de que ellos o algun familiar recivan la visita del imperio en su casa para llevarlos al frente les parecera muy buena.
Como pasa con el socialismo, el imperialismo esta muy bien siempre que no te alcance a ti. @alnitak como es una vieja bruja con gatos no le afecta.


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> okey, el hijoputa que dice que el puerto de mikolaiv no exporta grano (el puerto que mas exporta)nos dedica estupendo blablabla



Te reto a que logres encontrar UN SOLO artículo que cite que Nikolayev es puerto de exportación de "_algo_" de grano.

Por supuesto que incluso algún que otro cargamento se habrá realizado. Pero meramente testimonial.

Lo dicho.
El reto.
UN solo artículo.
Venga, machote. Tu puedes.

*Toneladas de grano varadas en el puerto de Odesa mientras que decenas de países están al borde de la escasez de alimentos*








Toneladas de grano varadas en el puerto de Odesa mientras que decenas de países están al borde de la escasez de alimentos


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha advertido en la noche de este lunes que, sin las exportaciones agrícolas de Ucrania, decenas de países en diferentes partes del mundo están al borde de la escasez de alimentos propiciada por la invasión rusa en el país.



www.eleconomista.es






Europa Press
*10/05/2022* - 8:27

*Kuleba asegura que Kiev está "preparado" para "reanudar las exportaciones" desde el puerto de Odesa*








Kuleba asegura que Kiev está "preparado" para "reanudar las exportaciones" desde el puerto de Odesa


El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dimitro Kuleba, ha asegurado este viernes que Kiev está "preparado"...




www.europapress.es




*MADRID, 3 Jun.* (EUROPA PRESS)


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Jun 2022)

_Ze bienen coshitas_...Que felicidad ¿A que sí? ¿Cómo una _verbena_ de Sant Joan pero a lo grande no? Total van a quemar_ baratijas_ pagadas con nuestros impuestos, como estamos tan bien, hay que celebrarlo.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> muy biuena defensa elastica en severodonets aprovechando la fortaleza de lichiansk como lugar para castigar
> con esto el orco ha perdido sus dientes a expensas de una mobilizacion masiva, supongo que alos rusos que participan en este foro la idea de que ellos o algun familiar recivan la visita del imperio en su casa para llevarlos al frente les parecera muy buena.
> Como pasa con el socialismo, el imperialismo esta muy bien siempre que no te alcance a ti. @alnitak como es una vieja bruja con gatos no le afecta.



Eso de la defansa elástica que es? Atan una goma entre dos árboles, se la apretan contra el culo, estiran para atrás y salen despedidos hacia adelante o qué?


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> muy biuena defensa elastica en severodonets aprovechando la fortaleza de lichiansk como lugar para castigar
> con esto el orco ha perdido sus dientes a expensas de una mobilizacion masiva, supongo que alos rusos que participan en este foro la idea de que ellos o algun familiar recivan la visita del imperio en su casa para llevarlos al frente les parecera muy buena.
> Como pasa con el socialismo, el imperialismo esta muy bien siempre que no te alcance a ti. @alnitak como es una vieja bruja con gatos no le afecta.



pero que reportes leeis?

en la tv rusa solo se habla.de victoria... de colas en kherson y melitopol para conseguir nacionalidad rusa...

jamas ucrania volvera a ser ucrania...mientras la sociedad europea se hunde en gasolina cara a 2.30 el litro y llegara a 3 a finales de junio...

las casas perderan preciio... en las.empresas despediran a miles de personas

id a postear en ingles a ver si alguien os entiende... los que mandan, los que tienen los misiles y el petroleo no saben ni que existis.. solo saben que a finales de 2022 sereis unos muertos de hambre.


----------



## Teuro (5 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Polonia tiene que rezar mucho y pedirle a Dios que os de un poco de cordura, los alemanes seran los primeros que se repartiran vuestro territorio con Rusia, pais de miopes y en primera linea de fuego, *pero a quien vais a adelantar en demografia, economia, militarmente y en superficie ???, deberiais preocuparos en no desaparecer del mapa !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079584
> *
> ...



A ver, que a veces sois de gatillo fácil replicando, y eso sin contar los bobos que te dan el like. Evidencias:

Polonia está aumentando de población con los millones de refugiados ucranianos.
En la UE población es igual a poder político (en teoría).
Yo ya doy por hecho que en economía hasta Turquía tiene más futuro que España.
Ucrania se va a militarizar, sin duda alguna. Será más potente que España.

Lo de la superficie es politica-ficción. Pero en caso de liquidarse Ucrania existe una posibilidad real de que Polonia se quede con algún trozo o medio integre a lo que quede de Ucrania, que sería precisamente la "parte polaca" de Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Te reto a que logres encontrar UN SOLO artículo que cite que Nikolayev es puerto de exportación de "_algo_" de grano.
> 
> Por supuesto que incluso algún que otro cargamento se habrá realizado. Pero meramente testimonial.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver .... no te molestes. El arrikitaun este es casi tan mermao como el airandiano ese. Lo tiene todo:

.- Magufo antivacunas.
.- Magufo trumpista que aun está buscando los servidores bolivarianos de Stuttgart
.- Magufo antirruso

Este, el ferrys y el airandiano ese están para encerrarlos juntos en una celda acolchada y empezar a grabar ....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Jun 2022)

Hostia , jajaa, Leopard 2 vs T-62 , me lo imagino y me entra la risa.


----------



## piru (5 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> t.me/swodki/110426
> 
> Vaya, si efectivamente las fotos son de Kherson, parece que los T-62 van al frente, se ve en las fotos sólo cinco ruedas.
> 
> ...




Los irán a utilizar más como artillería autopropulsada que para otra cosa. Tienen que tener minolles de proyectiles de ese calibre almacenados, es más rentable volcárselos a los ukras encima que desactivarlos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Jun 2022)

Parece que van a ser 40 leopardos matacochinos


----------



## Teuro (5 Jun 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Y ese fue su gran error, no percatarse de la inmensidad de ls recursos que había alli, o igual es que estaban bastante ocupados “c
> pirateando otros de otras partes.
> 
> Para cuando se han dado cuenta, Rusia ya contaba con un arma defensiva incuestionable. Por eso ahora intentan tener acceso a esos recursos a base de tumbar gobierno y poner uno títere. Exportarles la democracia, en resumen.



Tierras baldías en aquella época, que luego valieran mucho, pues tenemos ejemplos: Alaska vendida por Rusia a EEUU, Texas cedida a EEUU por parte de Mexico mediante guerra, California, La Luisiana vendida por Francia a EEUU, o la misma Luisiana permutada por España a Francia a cambio de unos territorios en Italia. En el pasado se hicieron muchas idioteces fruto de la ignorancia. Pero si, sin Siberia hubiera hecho más calor no dude que en el siglo XIX Rusia hubiera sido incapaz de contener a las expediciones británicas, francesas, holandesas, alemanas, portuguesas, italianas, belgas, norteamericanas e incluso alguna española. Que s precisamente lo que se hizo en África. Por cierto, los "Europeos" se repartieron "alegremente" África entre ellos, dejaron fuera del pastel a EEUU y Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

los ukronazis diciendo que pueden recuperar ciudades pero que no lo hacen por sentido estrategico

hay que joderse....


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Aleksandr Dugin se refiere a la gran lucha que Rusia está dando en contra de la élite atlantista, el #globalismo. Fuerzas alternativas soberanas de todo el planeta están espectantes. Esto sobrepasó la lógica derecha vs izquierda. Un nuevo Paradigma ha iniciado su consolidación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dugin está sobrevalorado. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HDR (5 Jun 2022)

¿Cuándo ordenará Farlopenski que los lacayos españolitos le den el portaaviones? Hagan sus apuestas.

Ya les exigió que le diesen los Leopards, y para allá que van. Y digo yo, que si no se ha dado cuenta todavía de que Españita tiene un portaaviones. Estoy seguro de que se lo dan.

Junto con todos los cazas, por supuesto. Quedaría feo eso de un portaaviones sin aviones.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Estos reportes son pérdidas de quién dadas por quién?



Estado Mayor del Ejército de Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Estado Mayor del Ejército de Ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Esos que graban batallas en sets de televisión y luego los suben a internete como heroicas victorias?   O que se van a un campo con una cámara, ponen un letrero "RUSIA" y dicen que han llegao a la frontera?


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

"los polacos recibieron el visto bueno para recolectar leña debido al aumento de los precios de la energía" dijo Associated Press.. y sólo es el comienzo, el invierno se aproxima!!


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Línea de frente aproximada cerca de la carretera Artemivsk-Lisichansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

La situación aproximada cerca de Svitlodarsk. Nuestras fuerzas han despejado Dolomitnoye, pero Novoluhanske sigue en manos de las AFU, sobre todo a expensas de la central térmica de Uglegorsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

El general de división Roman Kutuzov, de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ha muerto hoy en los combates cerca de la autopista Artemivsk-Lysychansk.

Paz en su tumba.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Teuro (5 Jun 2022)

Un "lola flores" de los rusoparlantes ucranianos:


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

El comandante del cuerpo, el general Roman Kutuzov, muere en combate en el Donbass

Sí, los generales también mueren en la guerra. Pero a diferencia de los comandantes ucranianos, no abandonan a sus subordinados y no se esconden a cientos de kilómetros del frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

El hermano de uno de los organizadores del Maidán herido de gravedad en la cabeza en Donbás

El abogado Masi Nayem, hermano del ex diputado Mustafa Nayem, ha recibido un disparo en la cabeza durante las hostilidades en Donbás. En estos momentos está siendo trasladado a Dnipropetrovsk para ser operado, según ha declarado el empresario ucraniano Andriy Stavnitser.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Larsil (5 Jun 2022)

Se están forrando vendiendo armas.
Demandamos paz y estabilidad; qué viola él NAP, las armas. Los que azuzan la guerra...


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

La central atómica de Zaporozhye, está bajo control ruso, pero sus operarios siguien, con permiso ruso, cumpliendo las ordenes de la genencia de su empresa en Kiev. La central sigue suministrando tanto a las regiones bajo control ruso, como el ucraniano.


Una vez terminados los trabajos de reconexión, la estación saldrá del sistema energético ucraniano, y volverá al ruso, dejando, por tanto suministrar al territorio ucraniano.


----------



## Anticriminal (5 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano


Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas




elpais.com





Rusia se encamina semana a semana, inexorablemente, hacia una economía de guerra que puede dejarla muy descolgada de Occidente y China en los próximos años. El país se sobrepuso en un primer momento a las sanciones impuestas como represalia a su guerra en Ucrania, pero algunos de los economistas más renombrados del país coinciden en que la crisis real amenaza con estallar en los próximos meses si no se produce pronto un giro de 180 grados en el conflicto. Además, no parece haber un plan claro: arrecian las críticas ante los problemas para sustituir las importaciones, y el Gobierno ha pasado de defender a ultranza su pertenencia a la Organización Mundial del Comercio (OMC) a querer abandonarla. El presidente Vladímir Putin insiste en que Rusia seguirá formando parte de la cadena económica mundial, pero su aislamiento podría disparar sus aranceles al nivel de los de Corea del Norte. 

“Elvira Nabiúllina y otra gente importante hablan con sinceridad de que (la crisis) llegará cerca del tercer trimestre. Las sanciones se acumulan y en las fábricas hay reservas para dos o tres meses, pero más adelante todo será mucho más difícil”, afirma al otro lado del teléfono Alexéi Portanski, el exdirector de la oficina que logró la adhesión de Rusia a la OMC en 2012. El profesor de la Escuela Superior de Economía de Moscú hacía mención al discurso que pronunció en abril la gobernadora del banco central de Rusia ante el Parlamento. “El periodo en el que la economía ha podido vivir de las reservas se ha terminado”, alertó Nabiúllina, un anuncio que se aproxima aún más después de que la Unión Europea haya acordado una nueva ronda de sanciones, que van desde la prohibición parcial de importar petróleo ruso al castigo a Alina Kabaeva, la supuesta novia de Putin. 

Las aerolíneas rusas son el fiel reflejo de su economía actual. Pese a tener vetado el espacio aéreo europeo, siguen operando dentro del país con supuesta normalidad. Pero han dejado en tierra varios aviones para canibalizar sus piezas porque ni Boeing ni Airbus envían reemplazos, con el peligro que ello supone. Mientras tanto, producir el nuevo Superjet-100 —que ya sufrió varios accidentes— es inviable porque sus motores son franceses. Las autoridades se plantean resucitar el soviético Tu-214, que fracasó por poco eficiente. 


“La producción no se parará del todo. El problema es que hemos entrado en una regresión, la producción no se basará en tecnología moderna, sino anticuada. Será un proceso de desindustrialización porque por culpa de las sanciones habrá restricciones tecnológicas”, advierte Portanski, quien recalca que esto “aumentará el desempleo, mientras que la calidad de la producción será peor”. “Esto será un proceso continuo, no inmediato, un camino a largo plazo”, agrega el profesor.

Tres ejemplos recientes. Primero, Taiwán, el mayor exportador de microchips del mundo, acaba de vetar el envío a Rusia de los que superen los 25 megahercios, por lo que solo se podrán importar los que utilizan electrodomésticos muy básicos. En segundo lugar, un tribunal de la localidad rusa de Perm ha pedido un permiso especial para comprar ordenadores con Windows en vez de _software_ ruso porque no funcionan sus programas. Y, por último, la aerolínea Kamchatka ha dejado de volar por no poder arreglar sus Cessna, mientras que S7 ha confirmado que canibalizará piezas de sus aviones. Además, RhZD, la compañía ferroviaria rusa, ha suspendido varios trenes de alta velocidad por unas supuestas obras justo después de que su fabricante, Siemens, anunciase que abandona el país y cancela su mantenimiento.


El economista Portanski se muestra prudente al pedirle una previsión para este año. “Cualquier pronóstico es prematuro, hay un factor político enorme. Si se llega a algún tipo de acuerdo sobre Ucrania, la situación económica puede normalizarse. Si el conflicto se hace más profundo, entonces los peores pronósticos pueden cumplirse”, advierte.

*Caída del PIB*
Las previsiones de fondos e instituciones abarcan caídas del 8% al 30% del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) este año, mientras que la inflación rondaría entre el 18% y el 20% oficial actual, aunque puede empeorar. Además, muchos productos importados, como teléfonos, serán cada vez más difíciles de conseguir. Pese al mito de la alianza entre Moscú y Pekín, gigantes chinos como Xiaomi y Lenovo también han suspendido gran parte de sus exportaciones.

Tras la introducción de las primeras sanciones a finales de febrero, la moneda rusa se hundió desde unos 90 rublos por euro a más de 160. Sin embargo, el minicorralito impuesto por el banco central ruso y el desplome de la demanda de divisas extranjeras (fruto de la incapacidad de importar casi ningún producto) lo fortalecieron a un cambio cercano a 60.


Pero hay truco. Los dólares y euros adquiridos a partir del 9 de marzo solo se pueden sacar en rublos de la cuenta bancaria como mínimo hasta septiembre —y no se sabe qué pasará en otoño—. Al hacer la prueba esta semana con Sberbank, el mayor de Rusia, este ofrecía euros a 90 rublos si se compran en efectivo, o a 70 si se quedan tomando polvo en la cuenta. Es decir, el mismo cambio que había antes de la ofensiva y sin tener en cuenta que aún queda por levantar parte del minicorralito.

“Este tipo de cambio no aguantará”, cree Portanski. Su opinión es compartida por fondos de inversión rusos como LockoInvest e Ingosstraj-Investments. El jefe de Macroeconomía de este último, Antón Prokudin, prevé que la depreciación del rublo “se notará este año a medida que se levanten las restricciones, y el próximo por la caída de los precios de las materias primas y la plena vigencia de las sanciones”.

Sin libre mercado, el tipo de cambio es relativo. En los años ochenta, la paridad del rublo con el dólar era de menos de 100 _kopeks _(céntimos), pero los vaqueros se introducían de contrabando. Ahora, Moscú ha legalizado el contrabando para muchos productos.

*Sin un plan sólido*
Antes de la guerra, el Kremlin se fijó 2030 como horizonte para que el 70% de sus exportaciones fueran no energéticas. Ahora ese objetivo parece una quimera. Norteamérica, Europa y parte de Asia han reclamado a la OMC excluir a Rusia de la cláusula de nación más favorecida, lo que podría disparar sus aranceles al 35%, nivel que solo alcanza el régimen norcoreano de Kim Jong-un.

La delegación rusa protestó enérgicamente en marzo por esta discriminación y su Ministerio de Economía paró los pies a una propuesta parlamentaria de la formación Rusia Justa-Por la Verdad para abandonar la organización. “La OMC es la única plataforma internacional donde Rusia puede defender activamente sus intereses económicos”, respondió el Gobierno.

Aquel rumbo apenas duró un mes. El portavoz de la Duma Estatal, Piotr Tolstói, anunció el 16 de mayo que su país ha dado los primeros pasos para abandonar la OMC y la Organización Mundial de la Salud.

Antes de comenzar la ofensiva, el Kremlin aseguraba haber logrado al 90% su plan de sustituir importaciones por producción rusa. Hace unas semanas, Putin lo redujo a “los sectores críticos”. A diferencia de la campaña militar, políticos y empresarios han comenzado a criticar abiertamente lo que consideran “un fracaso” del plan de sustitución de importaciones, aunque el sector duro reclama planes quinquenales, mientras los emprendedores imploran normas de libre mercado.

“Es cierto, el programa ha fracasado totalmente. No hay nada más allá de cháchara en las instituciones. Nuestra gente lo ve en los bienes de consumo y otros sectores”, dijo en mayo Andréi Klishas, presidente del comité de la Cámara alta para la Legislación Constitucional y Construcción del Estado.

Klishas citaba a la portavoz del Senado, quien urgió a revisar un plan que consideró “demasiado suave”. A ellos se sumó el presidente del Comité Anticorrupción, Kiril Kabánov, que pidió castigar a los empresarios que no han cumplido los mandatos del Kremlin. “Es hora de cercenar los apetitos de una serie de actores que anteponen sus intereses personales a los estatales con proyectos que hoy son irrelevantes, como por ejemplo los coches eléctricos”, añadió Kabánov en una oda al aislamiento.

Por el contrario, el empresario Oleg Deripaska, dueño de Rusal, la mayor multinacional de aluminio del mundo, lo que la salvó de las sanciones, ha exigido el fin del “capitalismo de Estado” ruso. En su opinión, esta crisis será tres veces más grave que la de 1998.

Mientras, las escuelas rusas han recibido un manual para enseñar a los niños una nueva lección, según publicó el medio RBK. El maestro debe citar a Putin —”Rusia está bajo una presión exterior sin precedentes”, según el mandatario— y luego preguntarles las medidas del Gobierno contra el castigo impuesto por “su operación militar especial en Ucrania”. La conclusión final es que la economía rusa está preparada gracias a las medidas adoptadas por Putin estos últimos años.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Imagino que no es lo mismo tener la capacidad de tener esos chismes, o tener unos prototipos, que tenerlos en condiciones y cantidades para el combate real. La guerra cambia prioridades, y a lo mejor tenían unos equipos en Siberia espantado pájaros y ahora los han tenido que producir y adaptar a la guerra real. 

Por mucho que digan algunos, esta guerra es la más tecnológica que jamás se ha hecho. Imagino que los rusos estarán aprendiendo mucho para el futuro. Si ganan esta guerra su ejército será mucho más poderoso que el actual.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El inquietante factor común de todos estos políticos europeos es que salieron de la política nacional como apestados por estar involucrados en casos de corrupción y en cambio en la UE se les acepta . Que la política comunitaria haya sido un vertedero de viejas glorias pase, pero es que ahora lo es de ladrones .



Es MEMA....


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ordenará Farlopenski que los lacayos españolitos le den el portaaviones? Hagan sus apuestas.
> 
> Ya les exigió que le diesen los Leopards, y para allá que van. Y digo yo, que si no se ha dado cuenta todavía de que Españita tiene un portaaviones. Estoy seguro de que se lo dan.
> 
> Junto con todos los cazas, por supuesto. Quedaría feo eso de un portaaviones sin aviones.



Justo lo que necesitamos. Imaginemos esto, a Putin le liquidan cientos de soldados con los nuevas armas USA, pero no quiere guerra con USA. ¿Qué haría?, pues hacer una demostración de fuerza con alguna de las colonias americanas.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas hicieron retroceder a los rusos en #Severodonetsk : la ciudad está controlada por la mitad.

El ejército ruso recibió la tarea de capturar completamente Severodonetsk antes del 10 de junio, o cortar #Lisichansk .


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que no es lo mismo tener la capacidad de tener esos chismes, o tener unos prototipos, que tenerlos en condiciones y cantidades para el combate real. La guerra cambia prioridades, y a lo mejor tenían unos equipos en Siberia espantado pájaros y ahora los han tenido que producir y adaptar a la guerra real.
> 
> Por mucho que digan algunos, esta guerra es la más tecnológica que jamás se ha hecho. Imagino que los rusos estarán aprendiendo mucho para el futuro. Si ganan esta guerra su ejército será mucho más poderoso que el actual.




es ya el.ejercito mas.poderoso del mundo


----------



## Malevich (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante del cuerpo, el general Roman Kutuzov, muere en combate en el Donbass
> 
> Sí, los generales también mueren en la guerra. Pero a diferencia de los comandantes ucranianos, no abandonan a sus subordinados y no se esconden a cientos de kilómetros del frente
> 
> ...



¿Era descendiente del vencedor de Bonaparte?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano
> 
> 
> Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas
> ...



Bueno, todo muy bonito pero miro mis facturas y el surtidor de gasolina y me parece que es propaganda mala…eso de mal de muchos consuelo de tontos.
Por supuesto no me engañan y se que soy más pobre que en 2020, cuando empezó todo…


----------



## Egam (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro, te voy a contar yo otro chiste.....
> 
> 2014.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo que viste tú,no dudo que lo vio la cúpula militar Rusa. Es muy doloroso, pero no creo que fuera una cuestión de sentimientos, era una cuestión más de tiempos.
Tiempos para permitir el rearme de Rusia y la preparación de los escenarios que ahora se desarrollan.
Los respuestas que ha dado Rusia a las sanciones (sin precedentes) impuestos, no hubieran sido posible sin un amplio estudio estadístico.

Hago un inciso para apuntar que, sin tener un conocimiento directo de ello, entiendo que las decisiones estratégicas y tácticas militares no se toman basadas en percepciones (unicamente) y más bien basadas en el complejos cálculos de probabilidades, relaciones causa efecto, teoría de juegos...

Sinceramente, creo que somos sólo expectadores sin idea real de lo que pasa detrás de las bambalinas. 

Decir categóricamente que "Putin tal o cual", bueno es cuando menos ser muy atrevido.

Saludos


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Puto enfermo, le importan una mierda los seres humanos, a su conveniencia verá al otro como una cosa, como el imbécil que lloraba a su hermano muerto en el frente mientras él asesinaba a prisioneros desarmados y se lo decía a las madres de las víctimas.
> No sé qué se podría hacer con este tipo de sujetos, si deportarlos a una isla para que hagan Battle Royales por la comida que se les suelte en helicópteros, cortarles las cuerdas vocales y obligarlos a trabajar picando piedra o algo similar, tirarlos a un pozo bien profundo o simplemente hacer abono para que al menos tengan hayan hecho algo bueno y útil con su cuerpo.





Le han suspendido la cuenta al Julián Röpke, algo está pasando.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Interesante...

Andrei Kortunow, director de programas del Consejo Ruso de Política Exterior y de Defensa, opina que Rusia vuelve ahora mismo a años 1990-1992.


En el Kremlin pueden consolarse diciendo que están "en el lado ganador" porque la importancia de Asia en la economía global crecerá, pero es difícil ocultar que esta incorporación al campo de los ganadores tiene el costo de deshacerse del en la política internacional y significa transformar a Rusia no en un centro mundial de poder, sino en la base de materias primas de China, India y los países de la ASEAN.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los irán a utilizar más como artillería autopropulsada que para otra cosa. Tienen que tener minolles de proyectiles de ese calibre almacenados, es más rentable volcárselos a los ukras encima que desactivarlos.



Esos proyectiles no son de fiar . Puede que estén ya más que caducados. No sé yo bien como funcionan los cañones con proyectiles caducados. Sería conveniente que el conforero Zhukov nos informe al respecto , si sabe algo.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que hoy te has levantado humanista y caritativo.



Tengo mis días buenos en los que me conformo con que estos canallas dejen de respirar por sí sólos.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

En realidad son Tenerife, o más bien su aristocracia. El nacionalismo canario es un mecanismo para llevar recursos a la provincia de SCTF, que se ha quedado atrás en turismo y tiene tres islas altamente subvencionadas. La sospechosa negativa a explotar el petróleo con pretextos ecologistas puede que viniera también en parte (en otra parte de soborno moruno)de ahí, solo les faltaba que la provincia de Las Palmas tuviera un boom demográfico en Fuerteventura a cuenta del negocio extractivo, que a nivel portuario daría un gran impulso además a Las Palmas.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esos proyectiles no son de fiar . Puede que estén ya más que caducados. No sé yo bien como funcionan los cañones con proyectiles caducados. Sería conveniente que el conforero Zhukov nos informe al respecto , si sabe algo.



Bueno, supongo que tendrían que probarlos. Yo conozco a gente que en la mili en 1970 comió latas de la guerra civil y siguen vivos.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jun 2022)

Es simpático Cara Torcía . Un poquillos feo , eso sí.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jun 2022)

*Articulos en publicaciones cientifico tecnicas por valor (En 2016 China supero por primera vez a EEUU)*

En 18 años 
China ha multiplicado por 10 su producción de publicaciones
Rusia ha multiplicado por 2,5 su produccion de publicaciones
India ha multiplicado por 6,5 su produccion de publicaciones
EEUU ha multiplicado por 1,25 su produccion de publicaciones


Año 2000:

EEUU: 304.781
China: 53.604
Rusia: 32.224
India: 21.770

Año 2018:

EEUU: 422.807
China: 528.263
Rusia: 81.579
India: 135.787


----------



## Top5 (5 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano
> 
> 
> Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas
> ...



Sí, es una puta mierda de artículo para consumo interno OTAN que no cuenta también que Europa se esta ahorcando sola...

Siendo El País no me extraña nada.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Reino Unido enviará misiles a Ucrania para derribar aviones y destruir artillería de Rusia


Los países de Occidente han apoyado a Ucrania con armamento para enfrentar los ataques por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas.




latinus.us




Cosas y cosas y más y más.
Adiós, Rusia.


----------



## keylargof (5 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen negocio tienen montado los ukros, misiles antitanque Javelin a 30.000 dolares y el vendedor es de toda confianza tiene 5 estrellas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077591
> 
> ...



No me lo creía pero esa captura de pantalla que pones es una prueba irrefutable.


----------



## torque_200bc (5 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tierras baldías en aquella época, que luego valieran mucho, pues tenemos ejemplos: Alaska vendida por Rusia a EEUU, Texas cedida a EEUU por parte de Mexico mediante guerra, California, La Luisiana vendida por Francia a EEUU, o la misma Luisiana permutada por España a Francia a cambio de unos territorios en Italia. En el pasado se hicieron muchas idioteces fruto de la ignorancia. Pero si, sin Siberia hubiera hecho más calor no dude que en el siglo XIX Rusia hubiera sido incapaz de contener a las expediciones británicas, francesas, holandesas, alemanas, portuguesas, italianas, belgas, norteamericanas e incluso alguna española. Que s precisamente lo que se hizo en África. Por cierto, los "Europeos" se repartieron "alegremente" África entre ellos, dejaron fuera del pastel a EEUU y Rusia.



Los que vendieron esos territorios no eran gilipollas, simplemente eran posesiones que no se podian defender, así que mejor vendersela a un amigo antes de que te la robe alguien.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Reino Unido enviará misiles a Ucrania para derribar aviones y destruir artillería de Rusia
> 
> 
> Los países de Occidente han apoyado a Ucrania con armamento para enfrentar los ataques por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas.
> ...



Estoy cansado de imbeciles gilipollas y tontos los cojones como tú, al ignore payaso


----------



## keylargof (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Articulos en publicaciones cientifico tecnicas por valor (En 2016 China supero por primera vez a EEUU)*
> 
> En 18 años
> China ha multiplicado por 10 su producción de publicaciones
> ...



Rusia ha escogido el camino de ser vasallo de China y sus élites están ancladas mentalmente en la Guerra Fría, viendo a EEUU y NATO como mayor enemigo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAGGER (5 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estoy cansado de imbeciles gilipollas y tontos los cojones como tú, al ignore payaso



Adiós, tarado.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano
> 
> 
> Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas
> ...



Sexta columna.

La sexta columna, aún considerándose buenos ciudadanos, incluso patriotas, y deseando el bien del país al que pertenecen, en este caso Rusia, son los que piensan dentro de los parámetros y esquemas imbuidos por el enemigo, aplicando al análisis de cualquier situación las reglas que la propaganda enemiga da por ciertas.

En España es sexta columna toda la casta política prácticamente sin excepción, desde la Psoe hasta VOX, así como toda la casta mediática. Y algunos incluso quinta columna.

Debe diferenciarse claramente de la quinta columna, que son aquellos que trabajan para los interereses del enemigo de forma consciente. Quinta columna son los agentes del enemigo a sabiendas de que lo son.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Eso mismo que viste tú,no dudo que lo vio la cúpula militar Rusa. Es muy doloroso, pero no creo que fuera una cuestión de sentimientos, era una cuestión más de tiempos.
> Tiempos para permitir el rearme de Rusia y la preparación de los escenarios que ahora se desarrollan.
> Los respuestas que ha dado Rusia a las sanciones (sin precedentes) impuestos, no hubieran sido posible sin un amplio estudio estadístico.
> 
> ...



Me da más que era una cuestión politico/economica de los intereses de la clase dirigente rusa. Querian ser socios de Eurpoa, hacer negocios, y pensaron que la tormenta pasaria.

Solo cuando han dejado crecer el monstruo y han tenido claro que despues de las republicas irian por Crimea , Putin ha actuado. Incluso en la actuación hay mucho de no querer "escalar", de negociaciones los primeros dias que con los parones fueron absolutamente contraproducentes, de recursos escasos, de limitación en los ataques estrategicos etc..

Rusia tiene otros 200.000 soldados que puede meter sin dejar las fronteras desguarnecidas. ¿ porque no lo hace ? Entrando en el punto correcto , en el momento oportuno rompen todo el esquema. Estan luchando por cerrar 20Km en un embudo en un frente pequeño, si que estan atrincherados y tal, pero ya rompieron el frente inicial. Meten ahí potencia y adios. En fin, veremos...


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Adiós, tarado.



No veas lo ha gustito que te quedas,quitandote a toda la morralla del foro....son cobardes hasta para eso...pasa de ellos...


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Andrei Kortunow, director de programas del Consejo Ruso de Política Exterior y de Defensa, opina que Rusia vuelve ahora mismo a años 1990-1992.
> 
> ...




Y, por supuesto, es infinitamente mejor ser proveedor de materias primas para Polonia y Alemania bajo la estricta supervisión de Estados Unidos y sus multinacionales. Donde vas a comparar ....


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Adiós, tarado.



nosotros vamos a opsarles a los ucros leopards 2 y vosotros coantra rusia pero sin pasarles ni un misero merkava II.
que ratas sois tu apoyo de boquilla pero real nada.


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> nosotros vamos a opsarles a los ucros leopards 2 y vosotros coantra rusia pero sin pasarles ni un misero merkava II.
> que ratas sois tu apoyo de boquilla pero real nada.



a que estas en argentina pues coño pasales unos TAM.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante del cuerpo, el general Roman Kutuzov, muere en combate en el Donbass
> 
> Sí, los generales también mueren en la guerra. Pero a diferencia de los comandantes ucranianos, no abandonan a sus subordinados y no se esconden a cientos de kilómetros del frente
> 
> ...



Es el equivalente a un general de brigada, esos coordinan las diferentes tropas de un área de combate, es el primer escalafón de generales, lo siento por él.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Jun 2022)

Eran las once y media de la mañana y no había ni veinte pavos en la caja. Salí a fumar a la puerta del bar dejando solo a un viejo cliente que tocaba con tiento los botones de la tragaperras. Al poco salió y se unió a la fiesta.

- No hay nadie por ahí -dijo- Deberías abrir más tarde los domingos, Kufisto. A las doce, doce y media...-se arriesgó-
- Ya
- ¿A qué hora has abierto hoy?
- A las siete y cuarto. Como siempre.
- Joder...¡Qué calor hace!
- Bueno, no tanto
- Dicen que la semana que viene será terrorífica...
- Pues nada...
- Bueno, me voy. Adiós, Kufisto.
- Adiós.

Lo vi marchar hasta su coche aparcado en la sombra de la vía de enfrente. Un par de minutos más tarde arrancó, se incorporó con cuidado a la inexistente circulación, hizo la rotonda por dentro y al pasar por el bar tocó el claxon como lo haría Jesús Quintero. Respondí con un leve movimiento de cabeza. "Está muy enfermo -pensé- Se va a morir muy pronto y tiene mucho miedo. Con lo que ha sido él..."

Vi pasar gente andando, paseando, caminando. Vi ciclistas con cascos en la cabeza. Vi coches con solitarios gordos conduciéndolos con el brazo izquierdo por fuera de la ventanilla. Un asco indecible se apoderó de mi y de mi mal dormir. Un odio indescriptible hacia lo que mis ojos estaban viendo. 

Fue entonces que levanté la mirada para mirar las danzarinas hojas de los árboles de la mediana. Y entonces tuve una especie de kairós.

Yo era arrastrado por un par de tíos que me llevaban a algún sitio. Abrían una puerta y me tiraban al suelo. Dolorido, exhausto, levantaba la cabeza y allí estaba Bill Gates on sus gafas.

- Hola, Kufisto. Bienvenido. Perdona la brutalidad, pero era necesaria. Necesitábamos comprobar que realmente eras capaz de llegar hasta el final. No hay muchos como tú, como nosotros, no...Bien, recupérate, siéntate ahí, en esa silla, sí, muy bien...No te va a pasar nada, tranquilo. Ya estás aquí y este es el final, nadie te va a hacer más daño. Has superado todas las pruebas y todas las trampas sin ceder ante ninguna de ellas. Bien. Muy bien. Eso demuestra que tú eres uno de los nuestros. Y nada nos gusta tanto como encontrar a uno de los nuestros. ¿Sabes? Todo ha estado tan perdido, tan oculto, tan deslabazado, tan a la buena de Dios...

- Hola, Kufisto.
- Hola, Javi.

Pasamos adentro y le serví su café previo a la ida hacia el bar de mierda en el que trabaja. Habló del tiempo y del calor que viene para arrasarnos a todos a no ser que tengas el aire acondicionado que tenemos roto desde hace unos días. Fue irse y acordarme de Pink Floyd. Puse el "Atom heart mother" y en ese mismo momento decidí que esta mañana se iba a oír de corrido a Pink Floyd hasta el "Animals", algo que aconteció a eso de las dos y media. No son largos los discos de los Floyd.

Poco a poco fue animándose el mediodía, una cosa llevadera, algo del peso conveniente para unas espaldas como las mías.

Y hubo un curioso momento, amigos míos. Llegaron al bar unos pijos, unos pijos rematados, medio clientes míos. Suelen venir de vez en cuando, no es raro verlos, al menos a dos de ellos, dos nuncafollistas de mi edad, dos buenos chicos. Entonces ya estaba por allí Kámel, el indigente que, mudo, se alimenta a base de chupitos de J/B y algún que otro pincho; mi amiga la atractiva folladora y su nuevo malote; un rojo depresivo tomando tercios en la barra y una pareja no menos extrema, ella limpiadora de escaleras y él no sé qué cojones pero vasco de pura cepa. Y fue tal el cuadro que cuando vi quien entraba por la puerta tuve que echarme la primera cerveza.

Demasiado aguanté. Desde ayer tenía ganas de beber algo. De John Ford decían que era dipsómano. Hace tiempo que lo miré en Internet y vi que eso era lo que más cuadraba conmigo.

Kámel pidió una tostada de queso, tomate y pimiento morrón. "Tengo hambre, Kufisto", dijo pagando por adelantando. Me preocupa. Lleva unos días hablando solo. Hace poco me dijo que el médico, "un buen hombre", le había dicho que estaba en las últimas. Pero él sigue con su régimen, J/B, marihuana y alguna tostada o pulga.

Kámel leía el "As" en una mesa adyacente a la de los pijos cuando llegaron más de ellos al tiempo que yo dejaba las consumiciones sobre la mesa. Una chiquita de no más catorce años, apañada, limpísima, saludó dándole la mano a un chaval de polo Martina y bandera de España en la muñeca ante mi absoluta estupefacción y su inevitable por efervescente y nerviosa incredulidad. 

Los pijos se fueron. Kámel también, "¡Adiós, hermano!" voceó mientras yo fregaba los platos.

Loren llegó cuando ya todo estaba hecho. Hacía tiempo que no le veía. Está alcoholizado desde hace muchos años.

- ¿Tienes billetes de cinco, Kufisto?- 
- No.
- ¿Y la máquina? ¿Cambia?
- No lo sé.

Se fue a la tragaperras para ver si cambiaba billetes.

- ¿Cambia esta máquina en billetes pequeños, Kufisto. Me hacen falta para el bar.
- Ni puta idea.

Y se puso a cambiar. O a jugar.

Como Kámel, empezó a hablar solo. No era raro. Lo raro fue que me oyera musitar sentado en mi taburete de la barra.

- ¿Qué dices, Kufisto?- preguntó sin apartar la mirada de la máquina.
- Nada. Tú a lo tuyo -respondí sorprendido por su fino oído.
- ¡Ah, vale! Creí que...


Salí del bar. El coche ardía.


- A casa, pequeño. A casa.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las fuerzas ucranianas hicieron retroceder a los rusos en #Severodonetsk : la ciudad está controlada por la mitad.
> 
> El ejército ruso recibió la tarea de capturar completamente Severodonetsk antes del 10 de junio, o cortar #Lisichansk .



No se Rick....



Hay misiles antiaereos abandonados como si fueran escopetas viejas. El mercado negro a ser tremendo, y los derribos de aviones civiles me temo que tambien.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

avanzando.....


----------



## coscorron (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso de la defansa elástica que es? Atan una goma entre dos árboles, se la apretan contra el culo, estiran para atrás y salen despedidos hacia adelante o qué?



Es un término que usan gilipollas que no tienen ni idea de estrategía ni táctica militar para definir cualquier cosa ...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Andrei Kortunow, director de programas del Consejo Ruso de Política Exterior y de Defensa, opina que Rusia vuelve ahora mismo a años 1990-1992.
> 
> ...



La otra opción era tragar con todo lo que se le saliera a USA de los cojones, y si la guerra económica la sigue ganando Rusia es porque tiene la sartén por el mango con sus materias primas, y puede que en un futuro cercano la posesión de materias primas que respalden una moneda sea lo que transforme a un país en un centro mundial de poder.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Si Putiniano sigue amenazando pero no actúa los satánicos lo tomarán a coña, de hecho lo están haciendo ya.
Menos amenazar y más actuar.

Putin: "... Si continúan las entregas occidentales de armas, sacaremos las conclusiones apropiadas y utilizaremos nuevas armas, de las que tenemos suficientes. Y atacaremos aquellos objetos que aún no han sido atacados..."


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

https://www.outono.net/elentir/2022/...on-de-ucrania/

Los problemas van del robo de material y de nóminas a la explotación sexual
*La corrupción en las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y sus graves efectos en la invasión de Ucrania*

sábado 4·6·2022 · 18:54 
Rusia es un país con graves problemas de corrupción política, que se extienden a multitud de aspectos de su sociedad, incluido el estamento militar.

Hace unos días, el escritor Chris Owen, que está publicando muy buenos análisis sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania, publicó un hilo de Twitter que se ha hecho viral hablando sobre la corrupción en las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, una corrupción a la que relaciona con problemas que se están observando entre los militares rusos en Ucrania como raciones caducadas, vehículos defectuosos, radios perdidas, unidades insuficientes e incluso el abandono de soldados.

*Rusia, el país con más corrupción política de Europa*

Según el índice de percepción de la corrupción publicado por la ONG Transparency International, Rusia ocupa el puesto 136 de un total de 180 países: es el país más corrupto de Europa. De hecho, el 4 de marzo esa ONG calificó a Rusia como “sistema cleptocrático”, es decir, un sistema dominado por los ladrones. “La gran riqueza que los cleptócratas rusos han acumulado, y siguen disfrutando, ha ayudado al presidente Putin a reforzar su control sobre el poder, ejercer una influencia ilícita sobre los asuntos de otras naciones y envalentonar sus ambiciones geopolíticas”, señalaba Transparency International.

*Las fuerzas armadas son «la estructura gubernamental más corrupta de Rusia»
*
Owen señala lo siguiente al respecto: “Como cualquier otra institución estatal en Rusia, las fuerzas armadas están plagadas de corrupción en todos los niveles. Esto no es nada nuevo: en sus Bosquejos de Sebastopol de 1854, Tolstoi escribió sobre los oficiales rusos: “Mientras están en el servicio, su objetivo principal es la adquisición de dinero”. En 1998, el Fiscal General de Rusia llamó a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas “la estructura gubernamental más corrupta de Rusia”. En todo caso, ha empeorado desde entonces“, añade el escritor en su análisis.

*La corrupción en el reclutamiento y sus efectos en la salud de la tropa*

Sobre la forma de operar de la corrupción en las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Owen afirma que la corrupción comienza incluso antes de que alguien se una al ejército: “sólo los pobres o los estúpidos se dejan reclutar. El resto se salva sobornando a un médico o a un oficial de reclutamiento. Según los informes, la ‘tarifa’ oscilaba entre 5.000 y 10.000 dólares en 2007. Hasta el 70% de los llamados al servicio militar obligatorio compran su salida, dejando a las fuerzas armadas con los más pobres y menos sanos. Esto deja al ejército ruso con problemas crónicos de aptitud y eficiencia”. Owen recuerda que el Coronel General Vladimir Mikhailov declaró en 2007 que más del 30% de los 11.000 hombres reclutados anualmente en la Fuerza Aérea Rusa eran “mentalmente inestables”, el 10% sufría de abuso de alcohol y drogas, y el 15% estaba enfermo o desnutrido.

*Los reclutas, explotados en redes militares de prostitución
*
“Si te reclutan, serás tratado como el más bajo de los bajos y serás explotado sin piedad por soldados mayores, conocidos como ‘dyedi’ (‘tíos’). Esto podría incluir ser forzado a la prostitución, realizar trabajos no remunerados o incluso vender su propia sangre para ganar unos pocos rublos”, señala Owen, y añade: “En 2007, los reclutas en San Petersburgo contaron a los medios rusos cómo soldados mayores los obligaron a realizar servicios sexuales para clientes influyentes de mediana edad o afrontar torturas. Según los informes, los jóvenes soldados fueron obligados a ir con los clientes en sus automóviles. Los dyedi mantuvieron una lista de ‘proveedores'”.

La explotación de los reclutas rusos con fines sexuales da lugar a auténticas redes de prostitución. Owen apunta lo siguiente: “Otros soldados hablaron de ser “mandados al parque a ganar dinero”. Según los informes, era posible recoger a un soldado en el centro de Moscú o visitar una base militar cercana donde los clientes podían elegir uno por 100-500 dólares, dinero que iría a los dyedi, no al recluta“.

*La falta de medios que afrontan los soldados profesionales*

Sobre los soldados profesionales, Owen apunta: “Si eres un soldado contratado, un militar profesional, estás un paso adelante pero aún eres explotado. Los salarios son bajos (240 dólares mensuales antes de la guerra de Ucrania). Es posible que deba comprar sus propios uniformes, botas y combustible. Los uniformes más nuevos y las botas del tamaño correcto a menudo no están disponibles porque han sido robados y vendidos, por lo que deberá comprarlos en la red. Irónicamente, las botas excedentes de la OTAN son las favoritas por su comodidad y durabilidad”.

“Es posible que también deba pagar su propio alojamiento. Aunque obtendrá una cama en un cuartel de forma gratuita, es posible que no tenga calefacción porque el dinero de la electricidad ha sido robado o no ha sido pagado. No es muy divertido en el clima frío de Rusia”, apunta Owen. “Sin embargo, hay compensaciones por ser un soldado de bajo rango o un oficial subalterno: es posible que lo envíen a un depósito militar. Estos ofrecen infinitas oportunidades para el robo. Avito, el equivalente ruso de eBay, está lleno de anuncios de artículos de equipo militar probablemente robados”.

*El robo de material y sus efectos en la operatividad de las fuerzas armadas*

La sociedad rusa intenta suplir estas carencias con iniciativas para comprar material para sus soldados. Owen comenta: “Blogueros rusos actualmente están colaborando con dinero para comprar equipos para las tropas de primera línea en Ucrania. Irónicamente, muchos de los artículos que están comprando probablemente fueron robados de depósitos militares rusos en primer lugar. Son muy buenos tiempos para los intendentes corruptos”.

La corrupción también afecta a los vehículos militares: “Incluso los tanques no son inmunes a la plaga del saqueo. Cuando los T-72 de reserva se enviaron desde los depósitos de almacenamiento para ir a Ucrania en marzo de 2022, supuestamente llegaron sin componentes electrónicos, ópticos o incluso motores, todos saqueados o desmantelados. Según los informes, sólo 1 de cada 10 era utilizable“.

*Los casos más extremos de robo de material militar en Rusia*

Los robos entre el material militar por parte de los propios soldados, que ya fueron un problema durante la invasión soviética de Afganistán (1978-1989), continúan siendo hoy una lacra entre las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas: “En un caso notable, un búnker de mando prefabricado Pantsir-2PU de 72 toneladas fue robado de una base militar en Myaglovo, Óblast de Leningrado, a principios de 2020. Los investigadores no pudieron descubrir qué le había sucedido, pero lo más probable es que lo tomaran por el valor de desecho del metal“, apunta Owen.

Algunos de estos robos ponen en serio peligro la seguridad de los propios militares: “En un incidente similar, un submarinista de la Flota del Norte robó partes de dispositivos para controlar el reactor de un submarino nuclear. Robó y vendió reóstatos hechos de una aleación de paladio-vanadio muy costosa, pero deshabilitó el reactor en el proceso“.

*La corrupción entre los oficiales rusos*

Owen también aborda la situación de los oficiales de rango medio: “La vida es mucho más cómoda en este nivel, ya que puedes firmar contratos, comandar tropas y supervisar bases. Hay muchas más oportunidades para la corrupción en los rangos desde mayor hasta coronel. Tus beneficios pueden incluir el uso de reclutas para construir tu dacha, o alquilarlos a otros para que trabajen en sitios de construcción, campos o fábricas. Naturalmente, los reclutas no reciben compensación por este trabajo. Incluso las fuerzas de misiles de élite de Rusia no han escapado a este tipo de abuso“.

*La estafa de las «almas muertas»: un problema que ya viene del zarismo
*
La corrupción entre los oficiales da lugar a un curioso fenómeno que se da en las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas desde hace muchos años: “También tienes la posibilidad de robar los salarios de tus hombres, ya que se pagan en efectivo. O manipular asignaciones presupuestarias para reclamar dinero por personal adicional inexistente y embolsarse la diferencia. Las tropas inexistentes se conocen como ‘almas muertas’, por un poema clásico de Gogol. Las ‘almas muertas’ no son nada nuevo. En 1854, el periódico The Economist señaló cuánto estaban debilitadas las fuerzas rusas en la Guerra de Crimea. «Los ejércitos rusos a menudo son ejércitos solo en papel… Los coroneles… y los oficiales… tienen un interés directo en tener un número tan grande en los libros y tan pequeño en el campo como sea posible, ya que se embolsan la paga y las raciones de la diferencia entre estos cifras»”.

Ese problema persiste hoy, según apunta Owen: “Sorprendentemente, el ejército ruso no sabe cuántos soldados tiene. En 2001, el general Nikolai Kormiltsev declaró que el ejército representaba solo el 82% de su personal autorizado, algo que se consideró un gran logro. Es poco probable que las cosas hayan mejorado desde entonces. Cifras filtradas al periódico Novye Izvestia en 2003 indicaban que había al menos 30.000 “almas muertas” en las fuerzas armadas“.

“El caso de 2012 del Coronel Sergey Ustinov y Maj Hovik Babayan, dos oficiales del Distrito Militar del Este, ilustra cómo funciona esta estafa”, apunta Owen. “Babayan era responsable de proporcionar servicios de alimentación a las tropas bajo el mando de Ustinov. Falsificó documentos, firmados por Ustinov, que mostraban que se estaba alimentando a 29.000 soldados más de los que realmente existían. La pareja se embolsó 6 millones de rublos por alimentar a las ‘almas muertas’ excedentes“.

*La corrupción entre los oficiales encargados de la contratación*

“Los investigadores estiman que uno de cada diez oficiales rusos es corrupto. La contratación militar está particularmente plagada de corrupción“, afirma Owen. “Consideremos primero el caso del Coronel Sergei Serkin, ex oficial jefe de provisiones del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte. En sólo dos años en su cargo, el coronel Serkin adquirió varios apartamentos, una casa y un automóvil Audi con un valor total de alrededor de 200.000 dólares. Uno de sus esquemas fue aceptar sobornos para comprar 3.500 toneladas de bacalao de baja calidad, normalmente utilizado como alimento para el ganado, para las raciones del ejército. Otro oficial, el coronel Evgeny Pustovoy, se desempeñó como jefe de adquisiciones de vehículos blindados. Fue condenado en enero de 2022 por robar más de 13 millones de dólares falsificando contratos de baterías entre 2018 y 2020“.

*La corrupción en las bases de almacenamiento de las fuerzas armadas*

El problema de la corrupción es especialmente grave en las bases de almacenamiento: “Dos oficiales de la Fuerza Aérea, el teniente coronel Vladimir Storozhuk y el suboficial superior Ivan Tolkachev, mantuvieron un negocio lucrativo en Kubinka vendiendo repuestos para aviones y municiones. Fueron atrapados después de tratar de vender componentes ultrasecretos del Su-27 por 250.000 dólares”. Una ‘banda de oficiales’ más grande operaba desde el aeródromo militar de Malino, a unos 88 km al sureste de Moscú. Comerciaban ampliamente con motores de aviones, equipos y misiles aire-aire, ganando millones de dólares al año antes de ser arrestados”.

“En el Distrito Militar del Lejano Oriente, el coronel Alexander Berezhnoy se desempeñó en el departamento de alimentos del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia antes de ser arrestado por cargos de soborno en 2017. Ganó 368 millones de rublos otorgando lucrativos contratos a empresarios locales que le habían sobornado“, añade Owen.

*La estafa de la «requisa voluntaria-obligatoria»
*
Otra estafa es la “requisa voluntaria-obligatoria”, señala el escritor. “Debido a la burocracia y la corrupción, las solicitudes de equipos y suministros a menudo tardan en llegar. Entonces, para compensar la diferencia, los oficiales están obligados a pagar su propio equipo y viajes oficiales. En un caso procesado, un comandante y un capitán de la guardia extorsionaron a sus subordinados con más de 137.000 rublos “para las necesidades de la división”, amenazándoles de otra manera con “escribir un informe sobre el desempeño indebido de sus deberes oficiales”. Probablemente se embolsaron el dinero”.

Sobre los casos que ha señalado, Owen advierte que “son sólo la punta del iceberg. Muchos más casos nunca se detectan, o si se detectan, nunca se procesan o simplemente se encubren“. La fuerte censura que sufren los medios rusos ayuda a tapar estos escándalos.

*Los efectos de esa corrupción en la invasión rusa de Ucrania*

Esto explica hechos tan insólitos como los soldados rusos robando lavadoras y otros utensilios domésticos para luego enviarlos a sus hogares, así como los pillajes cometidos por soldados rusos contra supermercados ucranianos, a fin de suplir sus malas raciones de combate. La corrupción del sistema de reclutamiento ruso también da lugar a tropas más propicias a cometer todo tipo de crímenes y saqueos, ya que se trata de reclutas mal pagados, acostumbrados a los robos en sus propias filas, en no pocos casos con problemas mentales, con una mala situación económica y que sufren todo tipo de abusos de sus superiores.

Esa corrupción explica también hechos tan sorprendentes como el alto número de abandonos de vehículos rusos por parte sus tripulantes, lo que provoca las elevadas cifras de vehículos capturados por los ucranianos, muchos de ellos intactos. Esa corrupción también explica, en parte, la baja moral de combate de las tropas rusas y el estancamiento de sus líneas logísticas, carcomidas por la corrupción generalizada en las fuerzas armadas. Irónicamente, en esta invasión los soldados rusos no sólo tienen que luchar contra los ucranianos, sino contra el régimen cleptocrático que mantiene a Putin en el poder y que es la causa, en gran medida, de la decepcionante actuación de los militares rusos en esta invasión.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es un término que usan gilipollas que no tienen ni idea de estrategía ni táctica militar para definir cualquier cosa ...



No, el término lo inventó el otro día el propagandista ese ukro, el tal Arestovich y ahora todos estos mermaos se hacen eco.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y, por supuesto, es infinitamente mejor ser proveedor de materias primas para Polonia y Alemania bajo la estricta supervisión de Estados Unidos y sus multinacionales. Donde vas a comparar ....



Mándaselo al autor del artículo a que que dice. Por ahora Rusia sigue ingresando pasada de Alemania en rublos y Polonia se negó a pagar en rublos, además de haber decidido Polonia (en 2016) que no iban a renovar el contrato con Gazprom. Fin del cuento.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se Rick....
> 
> 
> 
> Hay misiles antiaereos abandonados como si fueran escopetas viejas. El mercado negro a ser tremendo, y los derribos de aviones civiles me temo que tambien.



Ese era otro objetivo perseguido en el envio de armas: la desestabilización de Europa a través de las células terroristas durmientes que estarán esperando la llegada de esas armas. A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores. Cuantas más armas tengan los malos, más armas querrán los buenos para protegerse.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

probablmente seria ejecutado por sus propios soldados...


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y, por supuesto, es infinitamente mejor ser proveedor de materias primas para Polonia y Alemania bajo la estricta supervisión de Estados Unidos y sus multinacionales. Donde vas a comparar ....



Mándaselo al autor del artículo a ver que te dice. Por ahora Rusia sigue ingresando pasta de Alemania en rublos y Polonia se negó a pagar en rublos, además de haber decidido Polonia (en 2016) que no iban a renovar el contrato con Gazprom. Fin del cuento.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> Andrei Kortunow, director de programas del Consejo Ruso de Política Exterior y de Defensa, opina que Rusia vuelve ahora mismo a años 1990-1992.
> 
> ...



Los socios del chiringuito.





RIAC :: Partners







russiancouncil.ru


----------



## mirkoxx (5 Jun 2022)

*¡Los aliados y Rusia aseguraron Nirkove! 



El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció indirectamente la pérdida de control sobre el pueblo de Nyrkovo, diciendo que las tropas rusas estaban tratando de desarrollar una ofensiva contra el pueblo de Nikolaevka. *






*Específicamente en el ataque a Nikolaevka habría fallecido el general ruso*


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La otra opción era tragar con todo lo que se le saliera a USA de los cojones, y si la guerra económica la sigue ganando Rusia es porque tiene la sartén por el mango con sus materias primas, y puede que en un futuro cercano la posesión de materias primas que respalden una moneda sea lo que transforme a un país en un centro mundial de poder.



En diciembre de 2021 Kremlin tuvo todos a sus pies. Washington por el otro lado hizo reset de sus relaciones con Rusia en 2009 pero cuando yankis se dieron cuenta que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014), empezaron a dar marcha atrás cuando se dieron cuenta que perdieron 4-5 años.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los socios del chiringuito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es decir, no les puedes acusar de rusofobos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> efectivamente !
> 
> De lo que se trata es de arruinar a los países desarrollados en beneficio de los que no lo están como si el desarrollo hubiese sido cuestión de suerte.
> 
> ...





Esto no tiene nada que ver con el comunismo aunque reconozco que muchos que son comunistas o que se creen que son comunistas están siendo los más tontos útiles para su implantación como es el caso de los socialistas utópicos que con sus utopías de un mundo superfeliz y superigualitario están jodiendo a la humanidad y acelerando las cosas.

Esto es simplemente una revolución de la alta burguesía, similar a la Revolución Francesa pero ahora no para beneficiar a toda la burguesía en general sino para deshacerse de la pequeña y mediana burguesía y quedarse la Alta Burguesía con todo el pastel. Si te fijas todo va encaminado a beneficiar a las grandes corporaciones (Alta Burguesía) y a perjudicar a la pequeña y mediana burguesía para que cada vez tenga más trabas para seguir (pequeñas empresas y autónomos)

Osease el objetivo principal es un mundo donde solo haya dos clases, los de abajo y los de arriba. Los de abajo subsistiendo como pueden y sin ninguna opción de mejorar su nivel de vida y los de arriba con el monopolio de todos los recursos y de la venta de sus mierdas a los de abajo.

Y para lograr ese objetivo de igualarlo todo por abajo y dejar solo a los de arriba con sus grandes privilegios es por lo que se inventan todas estas mierdas de virus, guerras, hecatombes climáticas y lo que pueda venir.

No hay más misterio.

Saludos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En diciembre de 2021 Kremlin tuvo todos a sus pies. Washington por el otro lado hizo reset de sus relaciones con Rusia en 2009 pero cuando yankis se dieron cuenta que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014), empezaron a dar marcha atrás cuando se dieron cuenta que perdieron 4-5 años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Lo de que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014)? ¿Eso que es?.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Hoy han lanzado misiles de crucero a Kiev.

Eso significa que le ha ido realmente mal a Rusia en algún frente. Cada vez que Rusia sufre un revés. manda sus "V2" a Kiev

Pasó cuando el Moskva
Pasó cuando el raid aéreo a Belgorod
Pasó cuando retrocedieron en Kharkov

¿qué será? Svierodonetsk?, la zona de Jersón?


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es decir, no les puedes acusar de rusofobos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



De anglófilos especialmente.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Datos claros sobre la cantidad de "ayuda" militar a Ucrania de varios países. A la cabeza, como era de esperar, está Estados Unidos de América. Sus entregas de armas son 10 veces mayores que las del Reino Unido, que ocupa el segundo lugar.

Anteriormente, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin dijo que el principal objetivo de las entregas de armas a Ucrania era prolongar el conflicto armado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Anticriminal (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sexta columna.
> 
> La sexta columna, aún considerándose buenos ciudadanos, incluso patriotas, y deseando el bien del país al que pertenecen, en este caso Rusia, son los que piensan dentro de los parámetros y esquemas imbuidos por el enemigo, aplicando al análisis de cualquier situación las reglas que la propaganda enemiga da por ciertas.
> 
> ...



Pero quienes son los enemigos ? Los enemigos de Rusia y China?



Top5 dijo:


> Sí, es una puta mierda de artículo para consumo interno OTAN que no cuenta también que Europa se esta ahorcando sola...
> 
> Siendo El País no me extraña nada.



Y lo tuyo es propaganda ruso chinito panchito. Probable que lo que dicen en el artículo se cumpla porque cae de cajón.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En diciembre de 2021 Kremlin tuvo todos a sus pies. Washington por el otro lado *hizo reset de sus relaciones con Rusia en 2009 *pero cuando yankis se dieron cuenta que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014), empezaron a dar marcha atrás cuando se dieron cuenta que perdieron 4-5 años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Nada oye ... pagar un golpe de estado para ponerte un gobierno hostil en la puerta de tu casa solo lo hacen los mejores amigos .... Hay que ver como son los rusos oye .... que gente más desconfiada


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No si la visión la tengo , solo que no la comparto. Desde 2014 muchos comprendian la politica de Putin porque de otra forma la OTAN atacaria. Al final despues de mucho darle vueltas, ha visto que iban a atacar Crimea si caian las republicas y ha salido en su defensa. ¿ ha entrado la OTAN ?
> 
> Pues no. Y no ha entrado por lo mismo que no podia entrar en el 2014. ¿ Sarmat ? ¿ misiles hipersonicos ? Pues tampoco, no entra por las 6000 cabezas nucleares heredadas de la URSS. Contra eso no hay defensa real , más alla de fantasias. Ojo que los hipersonicos estan muy bien, pero lo decisivo es lo otro.
> 
> ...



Tengo la sensación de que los mayores enemigos de los rusos son los que queréis sangre, destrucción y un colectivismo extremo que, sin duda ninguna, va a llevar a ese país al caos más absoluto

Lo más jodido es que ya pasaron por ese colectivismo, y de ahí la manera de pensar de checos, polacos, ucranianos, georgianos, letones....bueno, no sigo, porque se entiende....xD


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Los dirigentes de Bulgaria, Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte se han negado a permitir que el avión del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, atraviese su espacio aéreo.
El periódico serbio Vecernje Novosti publica una instantánea de un documento supuestamente emitido por las autoridades montenegrinas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

*España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard.*

El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa

https://elpais.com/espana/2022-06-05...pard.html?s=08


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que los mayores enemigos de los rusos son los que queréis sangre, destrucción y un colectivismo extremo que, sin duda ninguna, va a llevar a ese país al caos más absoluto
> 
> Lo más jodido es que ya pasaron por ese colectivismo, y de ahí la manera de pensar de checos, polacos, ucranianos, georgianos, letones....bueno, no sigo, porque se entiende....xD



Tú no sabes ni de lo que hablas.


----------



## Harman (5 Jun 2022)

Dmytro Kuzmenko, antiguo comandante del batallón de tropas de defensa territorial de Kherson, ha solicitado un pasaporte ruso. Junto con su esposa, llevó el paquete de documentos requeridos al centro de pasaportes, ha dicho nuestro corresponsal.

Dmytro Kuzmenko también dijo que, si era necesario, estaba dispuesto a defender la ciudad de las autoridades ucranianas junto con el ejército ruso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jun 2022)

*¿Es posible un golpe militar en Ucrania?*
Hoy, 10:15
dieciséis

Recientemente, el tema del conflicto entre el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, y el Comandante en Jefe Supremo, Zelensky, se ha dispersado activamente en los medios de comunicación rusos y ucranianos y en la blogósfera. Diga, las cosas van casi a un golpe militar en Kyiv. ¿Qué tan realista es todo esto? ¿Puede Moscú de alguna manera usar esta situación a su favor?




Otra razón para hablar sobre este tema la dio el presidente Lukashenko, quien hizo una declaración muy resonante:

Polonia, ya ve, tanto aquí como allá: aceptaremos refugiados, y no los aceptaremos, y daremos dinero, y a través de nosotros dinero a Ucrania. Ya hemos acordado que están listos para cortar el oeste de Ucrania. No funcionará para lograrlo. Ya en Ucrania, según mi información, comienza un serio enfrentamiento y conflicto entre Zelensky y los militares ucranianos...
Los militares, como nadie, entienden lo que es un conflicto con Rusia. Los soldados están muriendo allí. Ven de lo que son capaces y cuánto pueden luchar. Y ya no pueden pelear. Verás, Rusia ha cambiado de táctica.

Unos días antes, Alexander Grigoryevich habló sobre la operación exitosa de la KGB bielorrusa, que pudo rescatar a sus ciudadanos del cautiverio ucraniano. Es decir, los servicios especiales de la República de Bielorrusia trabajan en el territorio de Nezalezhnaya, se mantienen al tanto y controlan la situación. ¿Cuál es el conflicto entre el liderazgo militar y político en Kyiv?

*¿La conspiración del coronel?*

La raíz del problema es que después del Maidan en 2014, Ucrania perdió su soberanía y quedó bajo control externo total. En un principio, los estadounidenses y los europeos mandaban allí todo, pero ahora el primer violín ha pasado a los británicos, a los que Washington dejó por delante, y a los polacos, que ya están siendo utilizados por Londres como un prometedor ariete antirruso. Es este factor el que determina la esencia del conflicto intra-ucraniano en la parte superior.

Los militares profesionales consideran que su tarea es proteger, según les parece, la integridad territorial de su estado. Los curadores extranjeros que dan órdenes directamente al presidente títere Zelensky ven los objetivos de la guerra de Ucrania con Rusia de manera algo diferente. Londres y Washington determinan las tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para infligir el máximo daño a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y lograr la máxima destrucción posible de la infraestructura de aquellos territorios donde ingresan nuestras fuerzas armadas. Les importa un carajo la vida de los ucranianos desde una torre alta. Varsovia también está interesada en debilitar las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, lo que puede facilitar su entrada en el oeste de Ucrania como parte de una "misión de mantenimiento de la paz". De ahí el conflicto entre el presidente Zelensky, que transmite la agenda anglo-polaca a través de un narcótico, y el Estado Mayor.

Es imposible explicar cualquier otra cosa, sin sentido desde el punto de vista militar, los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de apoderarse de la isla Zmeiny, mantener a Mariupol hasta el final y quedarse en Severodonetsk. Hace unos días, se supo sobre la orden del comando de retirar las tropas ucranianas del "caldero" de Lisichansk-Severodonetsk que emergía rápidamente, pero luego las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron la orden opuesta, y se fortaleció su agrupación en esta aglomeración. No tiene sentido en esto, excepto morir "heroicamente" en las ruinas de las ciudades, llevándose consigo un N-ésimo número de "personas pacíficas" que no tuvieron tiempo o no pudieron evacuar, y el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Fuerzas Armadas y la Milicia Popular de la LPR, núm. Los curadores de Zelensky utilizan las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como "carne de cañón".

Esta es la esencia del conflicto. El ejército ucraniano entiende que están siendo enviados a "suicidarse contra el ejército ruso". Los nacionalistas ucranianos y los nazis ven que la unión recién descubierta entre Kyiv y Varsovia puede conducir a la pérdida no solo del sureste, sino también del oeste de Ucrania, que eventualmente irá a Polonia. Los medios ucranianos están promoviendo activamente la figura del Comandante en Jefe Valery Zaluzhny, quien se posiciona como un padre-comandante cariñoso en oposición al Presidente Zelensky, quien es incompetente en asuntos militares. ¿Significa esto que se planea un golpe de estado, como una “conspiración de coroneles” en el Tercer Reich, cuando oficiales militares alemanes de alto rango intentaron derrocar a Adolf Hitler, quien llevó al país a una derrota inevitable?

No.

*No nuestro Bonaparte*

A primera vista, tal resultado sería preferible para Rusia. Digamos que los propios generales y coroneles ucranianos han sido derrocados por el “narcorregimen” de Zelensky y, al darse cuenta de la inutilidad de una mayor resistencia, aceptarán un cese de hostilidades y un trato con Moscú. ¿Cómo no recordar los llamados del presidente Putin a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para tomar el poder en sus propias manos, así como los rumores sobre una cierta "quinta columna" en Kyiv, por el cual la carrera inicial a la capital ucraniana? ¿se hizo?

Pero, por desgracia, no todo es tan simple. Debe tenerse en cuenta que los servicios de inteligencia británico-estadounidenses entrelazaron estrechamente todas las esferas de la vida en la Ucrania ocupada por Occidente. El golpe máximo, si el Kremlin realmente confiaba en él, fue detenido por ellos, lo que puede ser el motivo de la huida de varios funcionarios de seguridad de alto rango de Nezalezhnaya en los primeros días del Distrito Militar del Norte. Viktor Medvedchuk, a quien, aparentemente, se le asignó el papel de "gobernante supremo", fue capturado de inmediato y puesto en un sótano. El propio presidente Zelensky está custodiado por matones de habla inglesa. ¿Qué diablos es un golpe militar?

Sin duda, todos los militares ucranianos de alto rango están bajo el capó, y todos sus "susurros" se registran cuidadosamente. Las familias de los generales y coroneles están bajo vigilancia, actuando como rehenes. Seguramente algunos de ellos tienen su propio “aeródromo alternativo” en algún lugar del Oeste en forma de bienes inmuebles y cuentas bancarias adquiridas por exceso de trabajo, que sería una pena perder. ¿Y adónde correr si fracasa el golpe, a Rusia o algo así, a los tribunales? Y no olvidemos que los medios de comunicación ucranianos, donde tanto se promueve la imagen del Comandante en Jefe Zaluzhny, también están estrechamente controlados por los servicios de inteligencia occidentales.

¿Por qué están promocionando? Quizás para tener un contrapeso a Zelensky en Ucrania. Cuando el presidente en funciones cumple con las tareas que le han sido asignadas, puede ser “drenado”, recordando su adicción a las drogas, culpándolo de todos los fracasos militares, la pérdida del sureste y la rendición de las regiones occidentales del país a Polonia. Y será reemplazado por el popular general Zaluzhny, quien deberá continuar la “lucha contra los orcos” con renovado vigor.

En general, el golpe militar en Kyiv no le dará nada bueno a Rusia. Sin embargo, Moscú aún puede trabajar para socavar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde adentro, destruyéndolas no solo en el campo de batalla. En la actualidad, comienza a surgir una nueva vida en los territorios ya liberados de las regiones de Kherson y el sur de Zaporozhye, y el contraste con lo que está sucediendo en el resto de la región de Nezalezhnaya no está a favor de esta última. A medio y largo plazo, esto puede ser un muy buen desmotivador para los ucranianos. Un poderoso movimiento de relaciones públicas también podría ser la creación del Ejército de Liberación de Ucrania en la región de Azov, donde pueden ir los militares y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se rindieron voluntariamente después de una cuidadosa filtración. Quizás, militarmente, esta fuerza no sea grande, pero desde el punto de vista del componente mediático del ejército ucraniano, que lucha desde el lado opuesto, será el desmotivador más fuerte.

En las batallas por Donbass, las mejores unidades de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nazis más ideológicos serán eliminados, y los reclutas movilizados no están particularmente ansiosos por luchar. Debemos darles una alternativa para elegir: simplemente rendirse o seguir luchando hombro con hombro con el ejército ruso. Esto es lo que realmente podemos hacer para dividir las Fuerzas Armadas enemigas desde dentro.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con el comunismo aunque reconozco que muchos que son comunistas o que se creen que son comunistas están siendo los más tontos útiles para su implantación como es el caso de los socialistas utópicos que con sus utopías de un mundo superfeliz y superigualitario están jodiendo a la humanidad y acelerando las cosas.
> 
> Esto es simplemente una revolución de la alta burguesía, similar a la Revolución Francesa pero ahora no para beneficiar a toda la burguesía en general sino para deshacerse de la pequeña y mediana burguesía y quedarse la Alta Burguesía con todo el pastel. Si te fijas todo va encaminado a beneficiar a las grandes corporaciones (Alta Burguesía) y a perjudicar a la pequeña y mediana burguesía para que cada vez tenga más trabas para seguir (pequeñas empresas y autónomos)
> 
> ...



Céntrate. Toda esta historia va de un imperio que se da cuenta de que está perdiendo su hegemonia ante otra gente infinitamente mas eficiente económicamente que ellos y para evitarlo tratan de sembrar el caos en medio mundo en el convencimiento de que de ese caos pueden sacar beneficio o, al menos, dificultar el desarrollo de los otros.

No hay planes maquiavélicos para la gente. Se trata de perpetuar su hegemonía y si por el camino se va media humanidad, que se vaya ....

Una vez resuelta la cuestión mayor, quien se queda con el título de macho alfa del cotarro, controla los recursos e impone sus reglas, el mundo seguirá como siempre desde hace miles de años: un 5 % de listillos viviendo a costa de un 95 % de gilipollas, gane quien gane. Para eso no hay que conspirar ni diseñar planes secretos, es lo que ha pasado toda la puta vida.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es un término que usan gilipollas que no tienen ni idea de estrategía ni táctica militar para definir cualquier cosa ...




La retirada alemana tras la liberación de Stalingrado por las tropas soviéticas en 1943 podía haber terminado con un ejército diezmado, disperso, reducido a menos de la cuarta parte de los efectivos que iniciaron la campaña. Precisamente, eso es lo que le ocurrió a la Grande Armée en 1812. Sin embargo, Stalin tardó más de dos años en llegar a Berlín. ¿Por qué? En gran medida, quien marcó la diferencia fue Erich Von Manstein, mariscal de la Wehrmacht, posiblemente uno de los estrategas más brillantes del siglo XX. No en vano, la «defensa móvil» que planteó en el frente del Don fue un concepto estratégico innovador que no ha dejado de estudiarse y aplicarse desde la segunda guerra mundial.

Cuando la ofensiva pierde fuelle ante un enemigo más fuerte, la resistencia numantina en posiciones avanzadas se convierte en la antesala de la aniquilación o la desbandada general. La defensa móvil o elástica permite retrasar el avance enemigo y retroceder ordenadamente de forma que los efectivos propios se concentran, al tiempo que los enemigos se dispersan relativamente, lo que posibilita un contrataque posterior exitoso. La defensa en profundidad nunca ofrece una línea de ataque clara, y juega con posiciones «duras» y «blandas», según la conveniencia de la batalla.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España, dispuesta a entregar a Ucrania misiles antiaéreos y carros de combate Leopard.*
> 
> El Ejército español instruirá en Letonia y en territorio nacional a los militares ucranios en el manejo de los tanques en su lucha contra la invasión rusa
> 
> https://elpais.com/espana/2022-06-05...pard.html?s=08



Yo creo que esto estaba planeado desde el primer día. Recordemos que al comienzo de la guerra salieron por el País Vasco (sin avisar, y por lo que me han contado hubo miedo y llamadas a Madrid desde Ajuria Enea) muchos tanques con destino a Finlandia, nada menos. Lo aue no se es si realmente fueron a Finlandia o acabaron en Letonia. El caso es que el material en Ucrania solo se puede meter por el lado polaco, así que fueron ya previsores, estén en Letonia o Finlandia no van a tardar mucho en llegar.


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso de la defansa elástica que es? Atan una goma entre dos árboles, se la apretan contra el culo, estiran para atrás y salen despedidos hacia adelante o qué?



Es el uso transversal de los medios disponibles aplicados en el marco de una situación límite con perspectiva de género.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 17:35

Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerraron su espacio aéreo a la aeronave del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, informó el periódico serbio Vecherne Novosti. Así, según su información, la visita de la ministra a Serbia, prevista para los días 6 y 7 de junio, "resultó ser un gran interrogante", "pero esto no es culpa del Belgrado oficial". La primera ministra serbia, Ana Brnabic, calificó la situación de la visita de Lavrov al país como extremadamente difícil. Señaló que el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, está trabajando actualmente en la visita de Lavrov y "tiene una serie de reuniones con representantes de la Federación Rusa, y con representantes de Estados Unidos, Alemania y la UE"


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jun 2022)

CANDELA ....
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que le ha dejado en shock 
La primera frase del mensaje fue " _clapham , ni se te ocurra decir esto en burbuja que te conozco_ " pero ya sabeis que el clapham por un misero ZANK vende su coleccion de billetes de Transnistria y hasta la foto autografiada del general Suvorov si hace falta
Resulta que un ex colega del James , el marido ingles de la contacto armenia ( y ex diputado tory ) le ha dicho que saque el dinero del banco que se viene un corralito - chim pum " bailaut " ( el clapham no habla ucraniano , asi que no sabe que es bailaut ) pero bueno no es 
Le ha dicho que " esto " de la Guerra es para distraer a la plebe .
Las elites , mientras tanto , sacan su dinero del banco , venden sus acciones , terminan de contruir sus bunkers , compran oro 
plata , obras de arte , en resumen ...preparandose para el RESEAT 
En este hilo se habla de la Guerra de Ucrania como si fuera un conflicto en el Planeta Mongo y Putin fuera Flash Gordon . 
y como si nosotros , sorry ...vosotros fuerais expectadores en un cine 3D ....
Voy al bano / Joer macho que ahora viene lo bueno / Que me meo ...
Que ha pasao ? / El batallon Azov se rindio ...te lo dije , no vayas al bano / Y ahora que ? Nada ...siguen atascados en Zolote 
Esta Guerra no es contra Ucrania ni contra Rusia 
Esta es una Guerra de la elite contra la plebe . Tu eres el blanco . Van a por tu dinero 
Te van a desplumar como a un pollo . Via inflacion reduciendo ad infinitum tu poder adquisitivo DOS digitos al ano 
Y via confiscacion ( colapso bancario , colapso de la bolsa , congelamiento de activos , contra-congelamiento de activos ) 
El objetivo de las sanciones no es Rusia , es la moneda fiat occidental .
La plebe no se da cuenta . Es la energia , estupido 
Lass elites de Occidente estan dando un autogolpe de estado para cambiar al ancienne regime del dinero fiat .
El futuro es el cryptodinero , el carnet social y Minority Report 
Y que podemos hacer , clapham ?  
ORO / COMIDA / TIERRAS / ZANKS ( y si puedes llevarte al bunker a una pelirroja tetona , mejor ... )


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nada oye ... pagar un golpe de estado para ponerte un gobierno hostil en la puerta de tu casa solo lo hacen los mejores amigos .... Hay que ver como son los rusos oye .... que gente más desconfiada



EEUU se rige por lógica imperial y esta es bastante universal.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Orban respondió a las afirmaciones de Zelensky sobre la asistencia militar: “No me importan los Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Soy húngaro por nacionalidad, y no quiero perder mi país por culpa de un idiota que hizo una masacre en el centro de Europa.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Tú no sabes ni de lo que hablas.



Solo hay que leerte...xD


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante del cuerpo, el general Roman Kutuzov, muere en combate en el Donbass
> 
> Sí, los generales también mueren en la guerra. Pero a diferencia de los comandantes ucranianos, no abandonan a sus subordinados y no se esconden a cientos de kilómetros del frente
> 
> ...



Por noticias como esta me creo a los medios rusos.. . . DEP

KOMKOR ROMAN KUTUZOV - THE FOURTH RUSSIAN GENERAL TO DIE IN BATTLE.

We are talking about our generals' losses in the Donbass. Too bad he was a good person. A native of the Airborne Forces. We started to be friends when he was the commander of the regiment.

On the one hand, the general again led people to attack. As if there are not enough colonels (majors, captains, sergeants ...). And on the other hand, Roman was the same commander as everyone else, albeit a higher rank.

Now tell me, what is there in Ukraine? APU retreat, so what? They are trying to pass a law allowing Ukrainian commanders to shoot subordinates who do not go into battle. And our general gets up and, by his own example, leads the soldiers into the attack.

So which idea is stronger? On which side is the truth? Ours, since our generals fly on attack aircraft themselves, and go on the attack, and die like soldiers. I do not remember such examples in Ukraine.

Rom, the Kingdom of heaven to you. You left like a soldier, like a warrior. This is not given to everyone.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

Esto aquí es anecdótico.

Allí debe gustar/disgustar mucho


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Céntrate. Toda esta historia va de un imperio que se da cuenta de que está perdiendo su hegemonia ante otra gente infinitamente mas eficiente económicamente que ellos y para evitarlo tratan de sembrar el caos en medio mundo en el convencimiento de que de ese caos pueden sacar beneficio o, al menos, dificultar el desarrollo de los otros.
> 
> No hay planes maquiavélicos para la gente. Se trata de perpetuar su hegemonía y si por el camino se va media humanidad, que se vaya ....
> 
> Una vez resuelta la cuestión mayor, el mundo seguirá como siempre desde hace miles de años: un 5 % de listillos viviendo a costa de un 95 % de gilipollas, gane quien gane. Para eso no hay que conspirar ni diseñar planes secretos, es lo que ha pasado toda la puta vida.



Mejor resumen imposible.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Grecia ha entregado y tiene previsto entregar armas y municiones a Ucrania .

En la lista:
- 122 BMP-1 con toda la munición para ametralladoras;
- 15 mil cartuchos de munición de 73 mm;
- 2.1 mil cohetes de 122 mm;
- 20.000 fusiles de asalto Kalashnikov AK-47;
- 3,2 millones de cartuchos de munición de 7,62 mm;
- 60 FIM-92 Stinger MANPADS;
- 17.000 cartuchos de artillería de 155 mm;
- 1,1 mil balas antitanque RPG-18.

https://www.pronews.gr/amyna-asfalei...in-xrisi-tous/


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con el comunismo aunque reconozco que muchos que son comunistas o que se creen que son comunistas están siendo los más tontos útiles para su implantación como es el caso de los socialistas utópicos que con sus utopías de un mundo superfeliz y superigualitario están jodiendo a la humanidad y acelerando las cosas.
> 
> Esto es simplemente una revolución de la alta burguesía, similar a la Revolución Francesa pero ahora no para beneficiar a toda la burguesía en general sino para deshacerse de la pequeña y mediana burguesía y quedarse la Alta Burguesía con todo el pastel. Si te fijas todo va encaminado a beneficiar a las grandes corporaciones (Alta Burguesía) y a perjudicar a la pequeña y mediana burguesía para que cada vez tenga más trabas para seguir (pequeñas empresas y autónomos)
> 
> ...



si claro !

Las grandes corporaciones supranacionales - los fondos de inversión - las empresas tecnológicas que controlan internet ...
son la nueva nobleza.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Solo hay que leerte...xD



Adiós.


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de la charo al mando?


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano
> 
> 
> Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas
> ...



Que puto chiste... No les da verguenza?


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> De anglófilos especialmente.



Fundadores y cierra la puerta al salir.






RIAC :: Co-founders







russiancouncil.ru





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En diciembre de 2021 Kremlin tuvo todos a sus pies. Washington por el otro lado hizo reset de sus relaciones con Rusia en 2009 pero cuando yankis se dieron cuenta que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014), empezaron a dar marcha atrás cuando se dieron cuenta que perdieron 4-5 años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pedazo de ANAL-isis. Sacado directamente del maloliente ojete de la propaganda polaca que debes engullir a diario


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Parece ser que España necesitaría la autorización de Alemania para poder mandar los Leopard a Ucrania.

Vamos, que mensaje de propaganda. Porque Alemania ya ha dejado muy claro que no está muy por la labor de suministrar Tanques.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pedazo de ANAL-isis. Sacado directamente del maloliente ojete de la propaganda polaca que debes engullir a diario



¿Acaso no hubo un reset entre Rusia y EEUU en 2009? En fin.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas eliminaron a 200 miembros del batallón nazi "Kraken" (rama de Jarkov de "Azov") prohibidos en la Federación Rusa. Uno de ellos ha sido hecho prisionero y está siendo interrogado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jun 2022)

Durante la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania, aparecen periódicamente en territorio ucraniano pruebas documentales del uso de varios sistemas de armas rusos contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El primer video apareció en la Web, mostrando el uso de los últimos misiles guiados aire-tierra rusos Kh-59MK2 de la versión actualizada 

Cabe señalar que antes de eso, se confirmó el uso de cazas Su-57 en Ucrania . Por lo tanto, existe la posibilidad de que la mencionada arma de alta precisión haya sido activada desde el tablero de uno de los aviones de quinta generación señalados.

El video muestra cómo los misiles se acercan a sus objetivos y los golpean con éxito. Estos son marcos recopilados de control objetivo de la derrota de objetos dados. 

Los Su-57 se encuentran entre los portadores de misiles de mediano alcance Kh-59MK2 (285-290 km). La primera versión del X-59MK2 (una variación del X-59MK) se presentó en MAKS-2009 y tiene una sección de cuerpo redondo (longitud de 5,7 metros). En MAKS-2015, se presentó una versión actualizada del misil X-59MK2: más corto y con una sección cuadrada del cuerpo, especialmente diseñado para colocarse en los compartimentos internos de la aeronave (longitud de 4,2 metros).

El video igualmente interesante a continuación muestra cómo se doblan las alas y el plumaje en una maqueta de un cohete de este tipo.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> EEUU se rige por lógica imperial y esta es bastante universal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si me acabas de decir que los rusos han despreciao la amistad y la buena voluntad de los yankis..... En qué quedamos? Los yankis se comportan como conquistadores imperiales o como amigos?


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> EEUU se rige por lógica imperial y esta es bastante universal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Veis como no tenéis altura intelectual los neo-liberales ayusistas.

Como va a ser la lógica imperial universalizable si el imperio busca ser único. Busca la excepción.

Lo que si es lógica universal es que algo que aspira a ser único no puede ser universal.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Esto aquí es anecdótico.
> 
> Allí debe gustar/disgustar mucho



Contamos ya que cualquier persona de esas zonas no puede hacer literalmente nada sin el pasaporte ruso? o nos quedamos con la simple propaganda?
Yo solo pregunto....


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ordenará Farlopenski que los lacayos españolitos le den el portaaviones? Hagan sus apuestas.
> 
> Ya les exigió que le diesen los Leopards, y para allá que van. Y digo yo, que si no se ha dado cuenta todavía de que Españita tiene un portaaviones. Estoy seguro de que se lo dan.
> 
> Junto con todos los cazas, por supuesto. Quedaría feo eso de un portaaviones sin aviones.



Y tenemos tb un rey, que en primera linea queda super proceresco....cuidado pues.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Contamos ya que cualquier persona de esas zonas no puede hacer literalmente nada sin el pasaporte ruso? o nos quedamos con la simple propaganda?
> Yo solo pregunto....



Porqué no sirve el pasaporte ruso?


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik

"Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de la charo al mando?



Que si antes las opciones ukras eran 0,1% ahora directamente son 0, charocracia way of live


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Lo que pasaría a la historia sería que los alemanes se quedaran sin gas por darles a ellos lo que piden.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

S-300 ucraniano destruido


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Porqué no sirve el pasaporte ruso?



Llegan comentarios de personas que no les dejan ni hacer compras básicas si no obtienen el nuevo pasaporte
Vamos, que tienen que enseñar el pasaporte al comprar

Cómo siempre, son rumores o cosas que se dicen, pero ahí están...y no son informaciones solitarias


----------



## Pinovski (5 Jun 2022)

__





Se abren grietas entre el ejército ruso y las milicias separatistas: blog de la LPR echa pestes sobre el estado del ejército ruso en el Donbass


Las criticas fueron publicadas por "Murz" en este blog de la LRP, un militante de la milicia separatista y causó bastante descontento entre los corresponsales de guerra y los blogueros rusos que atacaron en masa a dicho Murz por sus revelaciones, diciendo que esos detalles se deben de minimizar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Angkor Wat (5 Jun 2022)

Buenas, terminé antes de lo anunciado la traducción de los subs de la peli rusa ambientada en los inicios del conflicto en Lugansk.
La película se titula *Solntsepyok,* y os dejo aquí el enlace al tema aquí en Burbuja:








Solntsepyok (Maksim Brius & Mikhail Vasserbaum, 2021) [Rusia]: Película sobre los inicios del conflicto en 2014.


Traduje los subtítulos para esta película rusa (están por abajo en spoiler). Es la primera vez que abro un hilo en Burbuja, así que perdonad los errores que puedan surgir. -------------------------------- Película: Solntsepyok (Солнцепёк / Hot Sunlight). Año: 2021. Directores: Maksim Brius &...




www.burbuja.info





En spoiler, como aconsejó *Nico* (muchas gracias), dejo el enlace a la descarga directa tanto de los subs como del ripeo de la película.

Y ahora vuelvo a leer una par de decenas de páginas atrás, que hoy llevo retraso.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".




pues creo que los.leopard 2A Españoles tienen que pasar por tecnicos alemanes y por el permiso aleman para participar en una guerra...


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No me lo creía pero esa captura de pantalla que pones es una prueba irrefutable.



Seguro que esa supuesta pagina de la deep-ebay es falsa, pero los videos donde se ven armas enviadas a Ucrania en Siria, no lo son !!!.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Mykolaiv: Grains And Brains - Odessa Review


Gateway to Ukraine’s breadbasket wealth hopes to inspire the reinvention of industrial heartlands Mykolaiv was formerly home to the headquarters of the Russian Imperial Navy and was later a key Soviet ship building center. Today it is better known as the international gateway to Ukraine’s...




odessareview.com





August 28, 2017

* More grain and agricultural produce leaves Ukraine via Mykolaiv than any other port. This is hardly surprisingly – the city’s excellent riverside facilities and inland location close to Ukraine’s black earth heartlands make it ideal as a point of departure for agricultural exports.*




Soplapollas




Remequilox dijo:


> Te reto a que logres encontrar UN SOLO artículo que cite que Nikolayev es puerto de exportación de "_algo_" de grano.
> 
> Por supuesto que incluso algún que otro cargamento se habrá realizado. Pero meramente testimonial.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

ya bueno yo hablo del mundo real, en donde le han metido defensa elastica al orco en severodonets.
Despues de las sucesivas pinzas desplegadas, la mas pequeña de todas a merced de las jugadas ucranianas, indica que los dientes del oso estan rotos.
Pero vamos nada que una movilizacion masiva del gran khan no pueda solventar, davai davai!
Igual tienes algun familiar al que las garras del kremlin puedan poner como carne de cañon, no es tan divertido cuando el imperialismo llega a tu casa verdad? Si alguna de esas zorras y langostos del chiringito de nukones de la tv rusa tubiera que comerse las raciones del ejercito ruso se callarian la puta boca antes que llevar al imperio a una guerra total.



alnitak dijo:


> pero que reportes leeis?
> 
> en la tv rusa solo se habla.de victoria... de colas en kherson y melitopol para conseguir nacionalidad rusa...
> 
> ...


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que se llama meter buratinos a quemarropa. No hay ni un kilómetro de distancia . Que cosa más salvaje. Y cuando acaba , al lanzador le sale humo por la punta de los tubos de lanzamiento. Un duelo a punta de cohete y a muy corta distancia.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: la contraofensiva ucraniana en Sievierodonetsk probablemente debilite el impulso operativo de las fuerzas rusas.*

El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dijo en su actualización diaria de inteligencia que las fuerzas rusas comprometidas en la ciudad altamente disputada en el Óblast de Lugansk incluyen personal movilizado de la reserva de los representantes de Rusia en la región que están mal equipados y entrenados, además de carecer de equipo pesado, en comparación con las unidades rusas regulares. El uso de infantería delegada para la guerra urbana es un enfoque probablemente destinado a limitar las bajas sufridas por las fuerzas regulares rusas, según el informe.


----------



## NPI (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Son todos lo mismo...TRAIDORES A SU PATRIA, TRAIDORES A SU PUEBLO...lo digan velada o diafanamente...
> 
> Edito:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080330



@NS 4 fueron las 50 naciones de África, China, India, Brasil, Rusia y Malasia, pero principalmente fueron los 50 estados africanos quienes rechazaron la OMS Global(bozal, inyecciones, control férreo, etc...) del Gilipuertas y sus patrocionadores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

como cuando goku baja con el ultimo upgrade del avanzado entreno a medirse contra los secuacez de un villano random 



Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Hostia , jajaa, Leopard 2 vs T-62 , me lo imagino y me entra la risa.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esto es lo que se llama meter buratinos a quemarropa. No hay ni un kilómetro de distancia . Que cosa más salvaje. Y cuando acaba , al lanzador le sale humo por la punta de los tubos de lanzamiento. Un duelo a punta de cohete y a muy corta distancia.



¿Y eso que explota a mitad de camino?, que parecen municiones....?..¿qué cojones es concretamente?


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> pues creo que los.leopard 2A Españoles tienen que pasar por tecnicos alemanes y por el permiso aleman para participar en una guerra...



Crees mal. Los Leopard españoles fueron fabricados en España bajo licencia de Reinthall pero tienen algunas diferencias con respecto a los alemanes, y sin ningun control por parte de Alemania. De hecho, estuvimos a punto de vender a Arabia Saudí Leopard y de aquello los alemanes tenían vetados a los saudíes, pero nosotros no, y podíamos venderlos. En resumen. podemos hacer con ellos lo que nos pete.
Por cierto es un muy buen tanque en la versión A6, solo un peldaño por debajo del Armata ruso, que según dicen es el mejor, pero muy superior al Challenger birtánico, al Ariete italiano que es una castaña y el Leclerc francés, y a la misma altura que el Abrahms americano, por mucho que se diga aquí. Una de las pocas cosas que se hicieron bien.
Lo que le enviaremos serán los que están almacenados que es la versión casi prototipo el A2. Si se los llegamos a enviar porque Sánchez no dice la verdad ni cuando le preguntas la hora.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

"Las armas nucleares no son lo único que hace que Rusia sea invencible ", dijo el estratega experto alemán Edward Luttwak. Como subrayó el estratega, a pesar de los intentos de EEUU y la UE de armar a Ucrania, la probabilidad de que Kiev salga victoriosa del conflicto es cero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Jun 2022)

Es de primeros de abril pero nadie lo ha retirado aún


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Os acordáis cuando los prorusos del hilo ponían el santo en el cielo cuando se decía que iban a repartir armas entre los civiles ucranianos? 

Ahora ni mu sobre mandar a la muerte con mosins a los civiles de las repúblicas inventadas


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Crees mal. Los Leopard españoles fueron fabricados en España bajo licencia de Reinthall pero tienen algunas diferencias con respecto a los alemanes, y sin ningun control por parte de Alemania. De hecho, estuvimos a punto de vender a Arabia Saudí Leopard y de aquello los alemanes tenían vetados a los saudíes, pero nosotros no, y podíamos venderlos. En resumen. podemos hacer con ellos lo que nos pete.
> Por cierto es un muy buen tanque en la versión A6, solo un peldaño por debajo del Armata ruso, que según dicen es el mejor, pero muy superior al Challenger birtánico, al Ariete italiano que es una castaña y el Leclerc francés, y a la misma altura que el Abrahms americano, por mucho que se diga aquí. Una de las pocas cosas que se hicieron bien.
> Lo que le enviaremos serán los que están almacenados que es la versión casi prototipo el A2. Si se los llegamos a enviar porque Sánchez no dice la verdad ni cuando le preguntas la hora.




gracias, de todos modos dicen que la.puesta a punto.es muy complicada y cara .. ya que nadie quiere dedicarse a.ello comercialmente ahora que hay mejores negocios de armas....


----------



## terro6666 (5 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ¿Sabes como se hacen los censos de población?
> Por lo general, cada 10 años, un batallón de funcionarios y empleados públicos va por ahí contando cuanta gente realmente vive en tal o cual sitio.
> El resto de los años, del 1 al 9, es una mera estimación por interpolación de datos previos.
> 
> ...



Gran trabajo de inteligencia desde la barra del bar, mis dieses.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

es un muy buen movimiento para testar la oficialidad pro-rusa, es decir quintacolumna, que hay en el ejercito. El orinal baños protestara claramente



Eslacaña dijo:


> Crees mal. Los Leopard españoles fueron fabricados en España bajo licencia de Reinthall pero tienen algunas diferencias con respecto a los alemanes, y sin ningun control por parte de Alemania. De hecho, estuvimos a punto de vender a Arabia Saudí Leopard y de aquello los alemanes tenían vetados a los saudíes, pero nosotros no, y podíamos venderlos. En resumen. podemos hacer con ellos lo que nos pete.
> Por cierto es un muy buen tanque en la versión A6, solo un peldaño por debajo del Armata ruso, que según dicen es el mejor, pero muy superior al Challenger birtánico, al Ariete italiano que es una castaña y el Leclerc francés, y a la misma altura que el Abrahms americano, por mucho que se diga aquí. Una de las pocas cosas que se hicieron bien.
> Lo que le enviaremos serán los que están almacenados que es la versión casi prototipo el A2. Si se los llegamos a enviar porque Sánchez no dice la verdad ni cuando le preguntas la hora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

quien dice? una fuente que no sea lo que te dice tu gato al oido?
se lo inventa todo esta gente



alnitak dijo:


> gracias, de todos modos dicen que la.puesta a punto.es muy complicada y cara .. ya que nadie quiere dedicarse a.ello comercialmente ahora que hay mejores negocios de armas....


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Crees mal. Los Leopard españoles fueron fabricados en España bajo licencia de Reinthall pero tienen algunas diferencias con respecto a los alemanes, y sin ningun control por parte de Alemania. De hecho, estuvimos a punto de vender a Arabia Saudí Leopard y de aquello los alemanes tenían vetados a los saudíes, pero nosotros no, y podíamos venderlos. En resumen. podemos hacer con ellos lo que nos pete.
> Por cierto es un muy buen tanque en la versión A6, solo un peldaño por debajo del Armata ruso, que según dicen es el mejor, pero muy superior al Challenger birtánico, al Ariete italiano que es una castaña y el Leclerc francés, y a la misma altura que el Abrahms americano, por mucho que se diga aquí. Una de las pocas cosas que se hicieron bien.
> Lo que le enviaremos serán los que están almacenados que es la versión casi prototipo el A2. Si se los llegamos a enviar porque Sánchez no dice la verdad ni cuando le preguntas la hora.



No, los A4 de los hablan fueron cedidos en _leasing_ por Alemania a mediados de los 90.

Aunque después España los compró, y pasaron a ser españoles en propiedad.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, dijo esta semana que Rusia ahora controla casi el 20% del territorio del país. Antes de la guerra, Rusia controlaba el 7 %, incluida la península de Crimea y partes del Donbás.

en 100 dias hemos pillado el 13% .... dudo que queramos mas del.40% aprox ... asi que en 200 dias deberia estar esto finiquitado..


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿Y eso que explota a mitad de camino?, que parecen municiones....?..¿qué cojones es concretamente?



Yo creo que es un vehículo cargado con municiones que estaba escondido en el borde de la faja de bosque y los cohetes del buratino lo han hecho estallar por simpatía. No parece ser un impacto directo sino que la onda de choque de algún cohete o algún trozo de metralla lo ha hecho estallar. Y la secuencia de los acontecimientos queda registrada por el dron que está grabando las imágenes . Creo que no es la única salva que lanza el buratino . Se ve humo de dos explosiones anteriores .


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

rusia hackea todos los canales de ucrania durante el partido de futbol contra gales


JAJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

el ejercito ruso no controla, paga un alquiler de 500 bajas entre muertos y heridos al día y toneladas de chatarra destruida, y en algun momento entrará en bancarrota como entro en los apartametnos de kiev y jarkov



alnitak dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, dijo esta semana que Rusia ahora controla casi el 20% del territorio del país. Antes de la guerra, Rusia controlaba el 7 %, incluida la península de Crimea y partes del Donbás.
> 
> en 100 dias hemos pillado el 13% .... dudo que queramos mas del.40% aprox ... asi que en 200 dias deberia estar esto finiquitado..


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, los A4 de los hablan fueron cedidos en _leasing_ por Alemania a mediados de los 90.
> 
> Aunque después España los compró, y pasaron a ser españoles en propiedad.



Gracias por la puntualización. Es cierto, la primera tanda fue así, pero luego hubo unos 200 que sí se fabricaron aquí, en Sevilla creo, que era la conocida versión 2E, que luego se intentó vender a Arabia Saudí, pero el campechano, comisiones aparte, uno de los mejores comerciales que tuvo este país, no fue capaz de cerrar el asunto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Sin duda el ejercito orco, que deja generales muertos detras, esta en perfectas condiciones y capacitado para enfrentarse a ucrania.
El alquiler esta muy caro y subiendo, mejor invadir a las focas en alguna isla del artico


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Jun 2022)

Hay rumores de que severedonek esta casi liberada por Ucrania. Rusia pierde 1 general hoy. Y otro avión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (5 Jun 2022)

Casi el 40% de los búlgaros quiere salir de la OTAN mientras se refuerza la propaganda prorrusa 
*(los que tienen acceso a ambas informaciones)

El 38% de los búlgaros votaría por la salida del país de la OTAN en caso de referéndum,* según una encuesta realizada para el informe anual de Globsec Trends el 3 de junio. El aumento del sentimiento anti OTAN se produce en medio de una propaganda prorrusa y antioccidental más fuerte que nunca en el país, que está dando un giro brusco a la opinión pública sobre la guerra de Ucrania.

Al mismo tiempo, *el 50% votaría a favor de la permanencia en la OTAN, cifra inferior a la de 2021, cuando el 54% estaba a favor de la pertenencia a la alianza frente al 27% en contra.*

"Bulgaria muestra la menor orientación euroatlántica entre los países encuestados. Es el único país en el que el apoyo a la salida de la Alianza ha aumentado en el último año", señaló Globesec.

El informe incluye, además de Bulgaria, a la República Checa, Estonia, Polonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumanía, Hungría y Eslovaquia.

*El 57% de los búlgaros todavía no considera que Rusia sea una amenaza para la seguridad del país a pesar de su invasión de Ucrania, y el 30% considera que Rusia es el socio estratégico más importante.*

La encuesta también mostró que* el 70% de los búlgaros cree que el país debe permanecer en la Unión Europea,* mientras que el 23% piensa que debe salir. Aunque el porcentaje de partidarios de la adhesión a la UE sigue siendo alto, los opositores han aumentado desde el 17% de hace un año.

El informe señala que esto convierte a Bulgaria en el país más euroescéptico de los nueve.

Sin embargo, el porcentaje de búlgaros que aprueban al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha disminuido al 29% desde el 70% de hace un año.

El informe también muestra que, *según el 33% de los búlgaros, Rusia es una amenaza para la seguridad,* lo que supone un aumento significativo con respecto a 2021, cuando su porcentaje era sólo del 3%. Sin embargo,* el 33% también piensa que EE.UU. es una amenaza para la seguridad de Bulgaria,* también por encima del 16% de hace un año.

El informe señala que en siete de los nueve países encuestados, la mayoría percibe positivamente al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskiy. Sin embargo, el impacto de la propaganda rusa estaba afectando a la imagen de Zelenskiy en Bulgaria, Eslovaquia y Hungría.

Las conclusiones del informe fueron confirmadas por el viceministro de Defensa búlgaro, Jordan Bozhilov, quien declaró el 3 de junio que en Bulgaria se ha librado una guerra de propaganda híbrida con fuerza desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania con "el enemigo" más fuerte, informó el medio de comunicación Mediapool. Añadió que la guerra es por las mentes y los pensamientos de los búlgaros. Bozhilov dijo que la lucha contra los ataques híbridos es una de las más duras debido a la existencia de las redes sociales.


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como a Venezuela, como a Irán, como a Cuba. No obedeces? Te quitamos la pasta del banco, no te compramos ni vendemos nada, te aislamos. Sigues sin obedecer? Te bombardeamos si eres lo suficientemente débil.
> 
> A ver si con un ejemplo entiendes que es Occidente. Occidente y su zona de influencia es como Chicago años 20 y USA es Al Capone. Si tenías un bar y no le comprabas el güiski y la cerveza a Al, te ponía un par de matones en la puerta para que no entrara nadie. Si resistías, un día al abrir el bar explotaba una bomba y bar y tu a tomar por culo. A los taberneros que le compraban género les protegía siempre que a eĺ no le costara mucho.
> 
> Pues Occidente y USA funcionan exactamente igual. Si no obedeces, te joden.



Bien, de acuerdo. Pero eso no se lo van a hacer a Hespaña, más cuando no tenemos petróleo. Ya nos han puteado bastante con lo que se nos viene encima, era una opción muchísimo mejor plantarse e ir a nuestra bola, como el turco. ¿Una oveja negra? Vale, pero no creo que nos fueran a hacer un colorismo.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

lamento joderos el rollito guay follaorco

 
 

ya se pasara


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

De nuevo se muesta quién quiere matar civiles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

A ver, es normal en las operaciones plenamente EXITOSAS y que huelen a VICTORIA, dejar generales muertos detras. Siempre que arrasas al enemigo a placer sucede un par de veces al mes.



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

A mi los chavales Rusos me dan pena cuando los veo tirados y muertos, abandonados o en camiones refrigerados. Pero de los mandos ninguna. Son culpables de dos cosas:


-Tener el ejército tan mal preparado. 
-Permitir a un loco japuta en el poder y obedecerle.


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi los chavales Rusos me dan pena cuando los veo tirados y muertos, abandonados o en camiones refrigerados. Pero de los mandos ninguna. Son culpables de dos cosas:
> 
> 
> -Tener el ejército tan mal preparado.
> -Permitir a un loco japuta en el poder y obedecerle.



Elk f934ij djsfi43298 dsfj2jp poeefu 9'VKdifi 4329urjfid


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

puff el rollito guay follaorco esta en peligro, @alnitak vieja zorra levanta esto, haz algo que se desmorona el buenri en la secta


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Elk f934ij djsfi43298 dsfj2jp poeefu 9'VKdifi 4329urjfid



El gavioton es lelo, no se lo tomes en cuenta, antes hacia gracia, ahora ni pizca es un joputa más


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, los chechenos van limpiando el campo de batalla en Ucrania…








Кадыров заявил, что чеченские бойцы уничтожили боевиков в Камышевахе


Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров опубликовал в Telegram-канале видео с бойцами чеченских подразделений, которые уничтожают группу украинских боевиков в районе поселка РИА Новости, 05.06.2022




ria.ru


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

USA va hacia una fuerte recesion ..... tic tac tic tac

se vienen cosillas






Expect A Deep Recession To Start This Quarter Or Early Third Quarter | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Elk f934ij *djsfi43298 dsfj2jp poeefu 9'VKdifi 4329urjfid*



Lo ves...eso te pasa por pasarte con la bebida joio....que ya no estas para estos trotes.....


----------



## raptors (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y qué diferencia hay con la realidad?




_*touché....*_


----------



## pemebe (5 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones económicas no afectan a las operaciones militares rusas
4 de junio de 2022 por Antonio Li Gobbi

Las "dramáticas" consecuencias que las sanciones adoptadas por la UE tendrán en el funcionamiento de la maquinaria bélica rusa se ensalzan regularmente con mucha fanfarria. Observamos que era muy complejo tomar decisiones drásticas por parte de esta UE pendenciera, enfrascada en vetos cruzados, dividida en la percepción de la crisis ucraniana entre las visiones decididamente diferentes de la misma en sus fronteras oriental y occidental.

Además, *no se puede dejar de observar cómo el uso de sanciones, per se, no puede tener un impacto en las operaciones militares en curso, al menos a medio y corto plazo.*

Consideremos, en este sentido, el último acuerdo alcanzado por la UE sobre la prohibición del petróleo ruso. Un acuerdo que sin duda puede considerarse, por los más benévolos, políticamente significativo para demostrar la cohesión de la UE. Sin embargo, en lo que se refiere a la posibilidad real de afectar a la conducción de las operaciones militares rusas en Ucrania, quizás se hayan sobrestimado las implicaciones.

No importa que se trate de una prohibición de importación que sólo entrará en vigor a partir de enero de 2023 para los traslados por barco y a partir de marzo para los terrestres, estos últimos con toda una serie de excepciones a favor de algunos países que, más que otros, se han empeñado en apoyar sus necesidades nacionales (República Checa, Bulgaria, Hungría).

*Una prohibición de las importaciones de petróleo ruso que no entrará en vigor hasta 2023 (si es que realmente entra en vigor) y que, además, ya ha provocado un aumento del coste del crudo y de los ingresos rusos correspondientes.* Una prohibición que, en cualquier caso, parece absolutamente irrisoria en lo que respecta al transporte marítimo, que por su propia naturaleza es extremadamente flexible (ya que desde el principio, sin necesidad de obras de infraestructura preventivas, un petrolero puede cambiar fácilmente de ruta) y, sobre todo, imposible de rastrear* (la carga vendida por Moscú a una nación asiática o africana puede luego ser fácilmente vendida por ella a cualquier nación de la UE, desafiando cualquier sanción).*

También se sigue ignorando por "caridad" el hecho de que* las sanciones por sí solas nunca han conducido a un "cambio de régimen".* *No lo hicieron en el caso de las sanciones adoptadas en 1935 por la Sociedad de Naciones contra la Italia fascista, a la que, en cambio, arrojaron a los brazos de Hitler, al igual que hoy amenazan con empujar a Rusia a los tentáculos de Pekín.*

Además, incluso en tiempos más recientes, las sanciones económicas que busca Estados Unidos no parecen haber provocado ningún cambio en la cúpula de Venezuela, Irán, Corea del Norte, Cuba o la propia Rusia tras la anexión no reconocida de Crimea en 2014. Además, se sigue repitiendo que las sanciones sirven para "evitar que Putin financie su guerra".

Un objetivo meritorio que tal vez podría alcanzarse en el caso de un conflicto que durara varios años, pero que parece ilusorio pensar que se logre pronto. De hecho, dejando de lado el factor tiempo, *¿cómo debería afectar este tipo de sanciones a la capacidad bélica de Rusia?*

Se sabe que la conducción de una guerra consume enormes recursos. La cuestión es, sin embargo, considerar cuántos de estos recursos están ya a disposición de quienes tendrán que consumirlos. Es decir, hasta qué punto los ingresos económicos que podría perder en relación con las sanciones pueden afectar a la entrada constante de recursos necesarios para alimentar los combates de las tropas de Moscú.

El principal recurso que necesita la guerra es el capital humano. No sólo por las pérdidas sufridas, sino también por el desvío de combatientes de otras actividades productivas que se ven sometidas a tensión en tiempos de guerra. Sin embargo, *Rusia ni siquiera se ha movilizado a gran escala por el momento, limitándose a reclutar voluntarios y a llamar a unos pocos miles de reservistas, y cuenta con fuerzas militares que en parte aún no están expuestas al combate.*

Por el contrario, puede tener muchas menos dificultades en este ámbito que Ucrania. *Otros recursos esenciales son los vehículos de combate, los sistemas de armamento y la munición necesaria para complementar a los que están en el frente y sustituir a los destruidos, perdidos o consumidos.

Rusia es autosuficiente en estas áreas, ya que cuenta con una industria de defensa probada y con impresionantes reservas de armas y municiones. Tradicionalmente, Rusia ha sido el segundo mayor exportador de armas del mundo durante los últimos veinte años, *ocupando el tercer lugar sólo en 2021, superado por la industria armamentística francesa, y vendiendo principalmente a China, India, Vietnam, Egipto y varios países asiáticos, de Oriente Medio y africanos: todas las naciones con las que Moscú seguirá comerciando sin problemas.

Por lo tanto, *Rusia parece tener la capacidad de integrar y mejorar por sí misma lo que sus fuerzas despliegan en el frente, sin necesidad de adquirirlo del exterior. Una capacidad a la que incluso en el pasado Rusia ha recurrido muy raramente, si es que lo ha hecho.*

Hay que tener en cuenta que Rusia, además de ser un gran exportador de combustibles fósiles y productos energéticos, tiene una importante exportación metalúrgica (acero, del que Moscú es el 5º productor mundial, cobre, aleaciones de cobre, níquel) y productos de la industria química.

En otras palabras, *Moscú, incluso sin recurrir al mercado exterior, tiene abundancia de casi todo lo que puede servir a su industria bélica. Las tierras raras, necesarias para algunos componentes de alta tecnología, pueden ser suministradas fácilmente por China, que ya es su principal socio comercial con un comercio estimado en más de 110.000 millones de dólares.

Como también es exportadora de productos alimenticios y de materias primas para su producción, Rusia también parece ser autosuficiente en materia de alimentos, y es poco probable que las sanciones tengan un impacto en esto.*

En resumen, los diversos tramos de sanciones económicas que la UE se esfuerza por adoptar, entre vetos y contravetos, servirán sin duda para empobrecer a Rusia y suscitar cierto descontento, especialmente en las clases más pudientes del país. A largo plazo, es decir, en años, podrían llevar a Rusia a la bancarrota, si China no interviene en su favor.

Además, las sanciones por sí solas no reducirán su capacidad militar a corto plazo, y por sí solas no tendrán ningún efecto sobre los combates, a menos que el conflicto se prolongue durante años.

Cuando este conflicto, que probablemente será bastante prolongado, llegue a su fin, *Europa encontrará en sus fronteras una Ucrania fuertemente destruida cuya reconstrucción tendrá que financiar inevitablemente, mientras que Estados Unidos, previsiblemente, sólo se comprometerá de forma limitada en este sentido, dejando a los europeos la mayor carga económica, como ocurrió en Bosnia-Herzegovina y Kosovo.

Todo ello en un contexto en el que el Norte de África y Oriente Medio, cada vez más empobrecidos y probablemente más desestabilizados, presionarán a las puertas de la UE, no sólo en términos de migración sino también de proyección de sus inestabilidades internas.*

En esta situación, ya de por sí difícil de gestionar, sería prudente cuestionar la capacidad de la UE para coexistir con una Rusia en bancarrota y ser presa de las luchas de poder internas que son prácticamente inevitables en caso de que (como esperan muchos en Washington, Londres, Varsovia y otros lugares) las sanciones conduzcan a la caída del actual liderazgo autocrático.

Es de esperar que en Bruselas y en las principales capitales europeas se esté reflexionando sobre el peso que esta situación tendrá sobre la UE y su cohesión en cuanto al reparto equitativo de la carga financiera de la reconstrucción, la capacidad de gestionar la presión migratoria y de responder al unísono a las previsibles apetencias chinas de comprar empresas europeas a precios de ganga.

*Urge una reflexión seria sobre estos acontecimientos no muy lejanos también en Europa, ya que se puede estar seguro de que Pekín y Washington llevan tiempo pensando en ello.*


----------



## piru (5 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de la charo al mando?



Al mando a distancia...


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El gavioton es lelo, no se lo tomes en cuenta, antes hacia gracia, ahora ni pizca es un joputa más



Tú no eres un japuta,,,eres todo un gran HIJODELAGRANPUTA......rata de cloaca....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

nos prometieron Armata y tenemos chatarra steampunk; el IMPERIO DE LA MENTIRA



OK


----------



## Bartleby (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (5 Jun 2022)

Biden permite a Repsol importar petróleo de Venezuela a cambio de deuda.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

muchisimo follacabra malparado
putincels llorando por el infortunio de los brutales chechenos, se quedan sin figura de autoridad


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jun 2022)

El gordito por si las mosca sigue probando sus juguetes, ahora de 8 en 8…








North Korea launches 8 short-range ballistic missiles off east coast, South Korea says | CNN


North Korea fired eight short-range ballistic missiles (SRBM) into the waters off its east coast on Sunday, South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff said, a move that Japan has called "unprecedented."




edition.cnn.com





No se fía nada de la OTAN…estamos listos…


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Biden permite a Repsol importar petróleo de Venezuela a cambio de deuda.



El amo da permiso a su esclavo


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El gordito por si las mosca sigue probando sus juguetes, ahora de 8 en 8…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este colgao si que da miedo, menos mal que le supervisa China.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

ok bueno, hay que decirlo, me meo en la calavera de tantisimo hdlgp que está abrevandole la palangana al khan, cuando este lleva al mundo a una hambruna de hordago y esta masacrando civiles en una guerra imperialista de anexion territorial pura y dura. Os espera el azufre,

QUE CONSTE EN ACTA


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El amo da permiso a su esclavo



A dejado de ser llamado "el régimen de Venezuela" por los mass para ahora llamarles "el gobierno de Venezuela"


----------



## brus (5 Jun 2022)

¿qué diferencia hay entre un t62 y un t72 o un t80 contra las armas anti tanque que tienen los globalistas ucranianos? porque si supuestamente, (como dicen los amigos del pintalabios) los blindados son una mierda contra esas armas los más baratos deberían ser los más efectivos para el ejército atacante.


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

alemania decide no enviar mas armas al cocainomano porque el.sercicio secreto aleman BND apuesta por el.hundimiento de las tropas ucronazis en 4 o 5 semanas...









Olaf Scholz and Ukraine: Why Has Germany Been So Slow To Deliver Weapons?


Half of all Germans – not to mention numerous allied nations – believe the German chancellor could be doing more to help Ukraine. Why has Olaf Scholz's government been so hesitant?




www.spiegel.de


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> A dejado de ser llamado "el régimen de Venezuela" por los mass para ahora llamarles "el gobierno de Venezuela"



¿Y qué piensa el presidente interino de todo esto?
O es que ya no quiere jugar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)

Estará ya dicho, pero me acabo de enterar.




ojiplático me quedo.
Un curso CCC de manejo de Leopard y en servicio en el frente en “unos diítas”


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

_Chicos, antes de ir a visitar a nuestros militares les dije que *iba a transmitirles todas sus palabras de apoyo* y recibí un montón de comentarios. ¡Es increíble, amigos! *❤


*

Les enseñé sus mensajes a los soldados y ellos querían agradecerles a ustedes de alguna manera. Entonces, se nos ocurrió hacer este cartel en español para decirles: *¡Gracias por su infinito apoyo! ❤


*

¡*Ustedes no se imaginan cuán importante es para todos nosotros sus palabras de apoyo!*_

*No te olvides suscribirte @ATodaPotencia (Telegram)*


----------



## mazuste (5 Jun 2022)

Así que, el reino de Borbonia, uno de los mas sólidos bastiones del fascismo durante largos años, 
sigue siendo lo suficientemente leal como para correr en ayuda de los nazis en apuros en Ucrania.

Bien, bien, bien... Pos eso. O endemoniado...

_*"España se prepara para entregar su primer lote de armamento pesado a Ucrania, que podría incluir
misiles tierra-aire y carros de combate, informó el domingo El País, citando fuentes gubernamentales.

"Según el medio español, el Ministerio de Defensa está ultimando el envío de una batería de misiles 
antiaéreos Aspide, que fueron dados de baja de las fuerzas armadas españolas y sustituidos por un
sistema más avanzado, señaló el diario.

"Al parecer, Madrid también está dispuesta a proporcionar a Kiev tanques de combate Leopard A4 
de fabricación alemana. Al igual que en el caso de los misiles, el hardware no ha estado en servicio *_
*activo durante un tiempo*

España se prepara para entregar su primer lote de armamento pesado a Ucrania


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estará ya dicho, pero me acabo de enterar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver qué dura más, el cursillo o los tanques en combate.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Acaso no hubo un reset entre Rusia y EEUU en 2009? En fin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No lo decía tanto por esa parte de tu ANAL-isis poco clara (¿"reset"?), sino por el resto


----------



## Mabuse (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Fundadores y cierra la puerta al salir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Es usted así de natural o es parte del trabajo?


----------



## pemebe (5 Jun 2022)

Neil PHauer. Corresponsal de guerra canadiense



He hablado con un combatiente extranjero desplegado actualmente en Severodonetsk. Confía en que las fuerzas ucranianas resistirán, pero su unidad se está retirando tras sufrir grandes pérdidas: 3 muertos y 6 heridos de su unidad de 24 en tan solo 24 horas de combate.

Su opinión sobre la situación. La intensidad de los combates allí está fuera de lo normal.

Bastante jodido aquí​No estábamos aguantando​Empezamos a recuperarla.​
¿Van a resistir o crees que los ucranianos se retirarán pronto?

Los ucranianos aguantarán y probablemente la recuperarán también.​Pero mucha gente va a morir. Mucha​


----------



## Elimina (5 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que, el reino de Borbonia, uno de los mas sólidos bastiones del fascismo durante largos años,
> sigue siendo lo suficientemente leal como para correr en ayuda de los nazis en apuros en Ucrania.
> 
> Bien, bien, bien... Pos eso. O endemoniado...
> ...



Hespaña es un país de paz. Por eso no los necesitamos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A ver qué dura más, el cursillo o los tanques en combate.




Me suena que los Leopard II “españoles” son de arriendo, leído hace años. Supongo que estos son nuestros, ¿No?


Ah, hostia, que es “Leopard 2/A4”. Pues reformulo la pregunta:

¿Son nuestros o le pegamos al subarriendo?


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

los umros estan perdiendo la tira de efectivos para acabar perdiendo todas las posiciones

lo comentado esta mañana , la.estrategia rusa es atraer a los.ukros a la.red para machacarlos


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

_Chicos, les voy a contar que de nuevo *me dirijo al sur a visitar a nuestros militares*. Como siempre tengo mi auto lleno de cosas que el pueblo les quiere entregar.




Pero esta vez *les voy a contar a nuestros soldados que ustedes también les mandan palabras de apoyo*, que me dejan en los comentarios *❤


*

La verdad es que es muy importante para ellos saberlo cuando parece que todo el mundo está en contra de nosotros. ¡Pero esto solo parece, y así lo quieren presentar los medios occidentales!

¡Pero nosotros y ustedes sabemos la verdad! _


*No te olvides suscribirte @ATodaPotencia *


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jun 2022)

Es un general de brigada, esos han de supervisar las líneas y están bastante sobre el terreno, esos del comic militar ese que se dejen de decir tonterías, en el frente de Donbass deben de haber entre 4 a 6 generales de este rango.


----------



## pirivi-parava (5 Jun 2022)

No parece alguien decisivo en la guerra, pero tiene su papel.
Y aparte de sus intereses, que están claros, ahora asoman otros...
"Turquía vuelve a tocar el techo de la inflación. Con una tasa interanual del 73,5% en mayo "








La inflación vuelve a golpear Turquía: no se veía algo igual en este siglo


Turquía vuelve a tocar el techo de la inflación. Con una tasa interanual del 73,5% en mayo, el país otomano ha registrado su máximo en 23 años y supera los 69,97% del mes de abril, según los datos publicados este viernes por el Instituto Estadístico Turco (Turkstat). Unos datos que no paran de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es un general de brigada, esos han de supervisar las líneas y están bastante sobre el terreno, esos del comic militar ese que se dejen de decir tonterías, en el frente de Donbass deben de haber entre 4 a 6 generales de este rango.




eso.si no es basura ... los ukros van a saco con propganada desde que este perdiendo ... ojo los destinatarios de la propgaanda son los ejropeos para que les manden mas armas


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

Vídeo en telegram en la cuenta de @ATodaPotencia

_Este video lo envió a un canal dedicado a la aviación @fighter_bomber el propio piloto de este *Su-25*.

Además de las impresionantes imágenes del ataque a las posiciones ucranianas desde la cabina de la aeronave, tambiém impresiona el *comentario del piloto* que dejó junto con el video:

“Velocidad durante el ataque 800 – 810 km/h, altura 20 – 25 m según el terreno, montaña con un ángulo de 13 – 15 grados, fuego, altura 200 – 250 m sobre el terreno, media vuelta con un ángulo de inclinación de 30 – 45 grados con una salida a una altura de 20 – 25 m. Y luego a lo máximo y a una velocidad de 900 – 950 km/h escapamos de la defensa aérea lo más bajo y rápido posible”.

El piloto señala que le encanta su Su-25,* lo unico malo es que le dan pena los pájaros que derriba en su camino, que ya son más de 20 y dentro de una semana tendrán que cambiar el motor.*

No te olvides suscribirte @ATodaPotencia _


----------



## delhierro (5 Jun 2022)

¿ enlaces a esos videos ?

Aquí esta el camarada de ejercito sovietico ( por el parche ) enseñando posiciones ucranianas en la ciudad perfectamente abandonadas.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Lo que han bombardeado en Kiev...


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y qué piensa el presidente interino de todo esto?
> O es que ya no quiere jugar.



Pues supongo que debe pensar lo mismo que pensaba (...encefalograma plano....) en 2020, 2019.... 2021....
*Venezuela salda más deuda con Repsol tras la mayor entrega de petróleo en cinco años*








Venezuela salda más deuda con Repsol tras la mayor entrega de petróleo en cinco años


El país presidido por Nicolás Maduro envió 383.000 toneladas de crudo a España en julio, récord mensual desde abril de 2015. Venezuela paga en especie la deuda que mantiene con la petrolera




www.elconfidencial.com





OJO, noticia de 2020!!!!

" _Fuentes del sector señalan que, pese a las presiones procedentes de EEUU, la operativa entre Venezuela y Repsol ha sido normal durante los dos últimos años, cuando más cuestionado ha estado el régimen de Maduro. La relación entre la empresa y el país *se limita actualmente al pago en especie* (con petróleo) de una deuda. Actualmente, este pago es prácticamente la única actividad petrolera que España mantiene con Venezuela. Otros países están en situación similar. En Italia, Eni hace lo mismo que Repsol._ "

O sea, USA autoriza a que la cosa siga igual que hasta ahora, pero eso sí, lo vende en los medios como que liberaliza su postura, para proveer de más petróleo al mercado.
Conclusión, seguirá legando EXACTAMENTE la misma cantidad de petróleo venezolano ("madurista") del que ya llegaba, por parte exactamente de los mismos operadores (REPSOL y ENI).

Muy inteligente eso de NO TE COMPRO petróleo, pero nos inventamos "_una deuda_", y así disimulamos el tránsito de crudo (la contraparte, la entrega de dinero, es MUY fácil de esconder... cosas de las transacciones del ciberespacio, lo complicado es "esconder" miles y miles de toneladas de petróleo a la vista de todos).

(Nota: eso es como cuando pillan a alguno con dineros no regularizados a nivel fiscal, y siempre es por dos cosas o les toca MUCHO la lotería, o recibieron "una herencia" no declarada.....)

Post-edición:
Mecanismo mediante el que REPSOL y ENI "alimentan" continuamente "la deuda" de Venezuela para NO comprarles petróleo, pero SÍ recibirlo como "dación en pago" de la deuda.
Tengo una filial conjunta con PDVSA.
Valor real 0,00.
Otorgo un préstamo a esa filial, que a su vez, esa filial destina a otro préstamo a favor de PDVSA.
PDVSA no paga el préstamo, y en compensación, entrega "en especies" unos cuantos miles de toneladas de petróleo.
Yo no compro petróleo.
Ellos no venden petróleo.
Yo no pago por el petróleo.
Ellos no cobran por el petróleo que no venden.
Todas las sanciones se cumplen a rajatabla.
Sin embargo, millones de euros van hacia Venezuela, miles de toneladas de petróleo llegan de Venezuela.
Pero todo es un mero "ajuste contable"

*Ajuste contable*
*Maduro y PVDSA inyectan a Repsol más pérdidas en Venezuela con 352 millones*








Maduro y PVDSA inyectan a Repsol más pérdidas en Venezuela con 352 millones


La energética española cumple en 2021 con el tradicional escarnio contable anual por su actividad en Venezuela debido a la financiación a la petrolera estatal y el caos monetario en que vive ese país.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

_Por cierto, en abril uno de los canales de Telegram ruso publicó las *listas de los mercenarios extranjeros* que formaba parte de la ‘legión internacional’ de la defensa territorial de Ucrania en aquel entonces con los nombres completos y datos de las cédulas.

En total unas *700 personas* sin contar los soldados miembros de diferentes empresas militares privadas.

De acuerdo con esta lista, la mayoría de los mercenarios provienen del *Reino Unido, Georgia, EEUU, Bielorrusia, Francia e Israel*. ¡Imagínate que ahora debe ser aún más larga!

Los documentos fueron hallados en en el teléfono del *gobernador de la región de Nikoláyev, Bitali Kim*, quien los guardaba en la carpeta de 'favoritos'. *Cabe señalar que la contraseña del celular del político era 123456 ‍♀*

No te olvides suscribirte @ATodaPotencia _
5.2Kviews03:03


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Chicos, les voy a contar que de nuevo *me dirijo al sur a visitar a nuestros militares*. Como siempre tengo mi auto lleno de cosas que el pueblo les quiere entregar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080794
> _
> ...







¡¡Como para no suscribirse!!


----------



## manodura79 (5 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vídeo en telegram en la cuenta de @ATodaPotencia
> 
> _Este video lo envió a un canal dedicado a la aviación @fighter_bomber el propio piloto de este *Su-25*.
> 
> ...



¿Y el video dónde está? Gracias.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

* Rusia cancela la visita de Lavrov a Serbia luego que Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerraran el espacio aéreo a su avión *


"Nuestros diplomáticos todavía no han aprendido teletransportarse", comentaron desde la Cancillería rusa.





El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi LavrovSergei Guneev / Sputnik

Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerraron su espacio aéreo al avión del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en el que debía dirigirse a Serbia, señaló este sábado una alta fuente en la Cancillería rusa a Interfax.

Al ser preguntado sobre si la visita fue cancelada, el funcionario respondió: *"Nuestros diplomáticos todavía no han aprendido teletransportarse"*.
Previamente este sábado, el portal serbio Novosti reportó al respecto. Por su parte, la embajadora de Rusia en Bulgaria, Eleonora Mitrofánova, confirmó que las autoridades de Sofía no permitieron el paso al avión de Lavrov.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, anunció este viernes los planes de Lavrov de *visitar Serbia el 6 y 7 de junio* y reunirse con el presidente del país, Aleksandar Vucic, su homónimo, Nikola Selakoviс, y el presidente del Parlamento, Ivica Dacic.

La primera ministra de Serbia, Ana Brnabic, declaró este sábado que Vucic se estaba ocupando de la organización logística para la visita de Lavrov. "La situación en Europa y en el mundo es que el presidente de un país debe ocuparse de tales cosas como la logística del viaje del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, de la que se depende si llegará o no", indicó.

Según sus palabras, la llegada del canciller pone a Belgrado en una "situación extremadamente difícil".


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Este colgao si que da miedo, menos mal que le supervisa China.



Es un colgao pero los satánicos lo respetan porque tiene nukes , de lo contrario ya habría sido "democratizado" como Gaddafi.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Chicos, les voy a contar que de nuevo *me dirijo al sur a visitar a nuestros militares*. Como siempre tengo mi auto lleno de cosas que el pueblo les quiere entregar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080794
> 
> ...



¿Quién es esta?


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es un colgao pero los satánicos lo respetan porque tiene nukes , de lo contrario ya habría sido "democratizado" como Gaddafi.



Si, eso es innegable.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

* Erdogan: "El sistema construido por Occidente para defender su seguridad y bienestar se está destruyendo"* 


El mandatario afirmó que los países occidentales empiezan a entender la necesidad de reformar el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.





El presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, declaró este domingo que "el sistema construido por Occidente para defender su seguridad y bienestar se está destruyendo", recogen medios locales.

En ese contexto, el mandatario afirmó que los países occidentales empiezan a* entender la necesidad de reformar el Consejo de Seguridad*. "La propuesta de reformar el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que presentamos durante [muchos años], parece correcta. Hay más de 5 [países, en una aparente referencia a los miembros permanentes del organismo]. Ahora ellos mismos han empezado a decirlo. Dicen [que hay que] reformar el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU", manifestó, agregando que los Estados en cuestión "llegarán a [la conclusión de] lo que estamos diciendo".

Según sus palabras, se observa pánico en Europa por el conflicto en Ucrania. "Mientras nuestro país afronta con éxito la inmigración ilegal desde Siria ya durante 11 años, *observamos el pánico en Europa por la crisis ucraniano-rusa*. Rezamos para que el mundo salga lo antes posible del período crítico que atraviesa", indicó.
Además, volvió a destacar que no cambiará "su postura respecto a la expansión de la OTAN", antes de que sus expectativas "se cumplan".

Previamente, Ankara había declarado que no apoyará la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN
Turquía acusa a Suecia y Finlandia de estar en contacto con las milicias kurdas de las *Unidades de Protección Popular* (YPG, por sus siglas en kurdo) y del *Partido de los Trabajadores de Kurdistán* (PKK), entidades que Ankara considera terroristas
Además, Ankara demanda la extradición desde dichos países de individuos que considera terroristas y el cese de los embargos armamentísticos impuestos por ambas naciones nórdicas tras el inicio de la incursión turca en el norte de Siria en el 2019


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Madre mia,como cansa el argumento de que esto está orquestado por EEUU y son los más beneficiados. 
Lo único que puede beneficiar a EEUU de seguir debilitando Rusia, es debilitar su arsenal nuclear, ya que en guerra convencional directamente no Dan miedo.
A los que más beneficio un Rusia débil y bajada de humos es a Europa, que es donde pueden hacer ruido, y es que nadie, ni siquiera los más prorusos pueden explicar sin lugar a dudas el objetivo de esta guerra y las pretensiones de Rusia.
Por esto mismo, la mirada cortoplacista de Macron no tiene sentido. Cual esa salida no humillante para Rusia? Que Ucrania le ceda territorio para seguir comprando gas? Ese es el plan maestro?
Y que pasara dentro de unos años, puede Rusia dar garantías de algo después de lo que ha hecho?
Por supuesto que las sanciones pueden desencadenar una recesión en la UE, pero el error no son las sanciones, el error es la dependencia.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Y el video dónde está? Gracias.



Es complicado enlazar un vídeo de Telegram.

He copiado el texto porque consideraba de interés el contenido.

El vídeo en sí es poco interesante, solo recoge un plano parcial del piloto en la carlinga mientras vuela.

Para los interesados en vídeos de ATodaPotencia: ha abierto canal en VK en el siguiente enlace 

A Toda Potencia | VK


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> A dejado de ser llamado "el régimen de Venezuela" por los mass para ahora llamarles "el gobierno de Venezuela"



Todo órdenes de los amos que están lavandole la cara al sátrapa bolivariano pero si ahora interesa al final Maduro será un gobernante ejemplar para los mass mierdas Otanicos.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (5 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Tiene sentido si escasean las materias primas, petróleo, gas, etc, *mucho más de lo que imaginamos*. No sabemos lo que ocurre entre bastidores, pero posiblemente la escasez de combustible es muchísimo mayor de lo que creemos, es la posibilidad que más cuadra con este escenario. Voy a desarrollar brevemente esta hipótesis
> 
> - Escasez de fuentes de energía, petróleo, gas
> 
> ...



Eso q entra el 7 de cablleria y se queda los recursos como q no....

...antes lo harian los chinos

...otra cosa es que pongan un Yeltsin , perdón quise decir un gilipollas títere de occidente, y regale los recursos a sus amos.


----------



## rejon (5 Jun 2022)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jun 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No parece alguien decisivo en la guerra, pero tiene su papel.
> Y aparte de sus intereses, que están claros, ahora asoman otros...
> "Turquía vuelve a tocar el techo de la inflación. Con una tasa interanual del 73,5% en mayo "
> 
> ...



Bueno, éstos no sé yo si son bueno analistas financieros pero habla de países en riesgo de defauth, Sri Lanka, que ya ha entrado, India Paquistán y Bielorrusia, México... y Turquía, entre algunos otros.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ok bueno, hay que decirlo, me meo en la calavera de tantisimo hdlgp que está abrevandole la palangana al khan, cuando este lleva al mundo a una hambruna de hordago y esta masacrando civiles en una guerra imperialista de anexion territorial pura y dura. Os espera el azufre,
> 
> QUE CONSTE EN ACTA


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)

Dicen en los comentarios que los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo y están desesperados y esas cosas. 


Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

pirivi-parava dijo:


> No parece alguien decisivo en la guerra, pero tiene su papel.
> Y aparte de sus intereses, que están claros, ahora asoman otros...
> "Turquía vuelve a tocar el techo de la inflación. Con una tasa interanual del 73,5% en mayo "
> 
> ...



Se me escapa cómo puede resistir un país a una tasa interanual de inflación del 73,5%.

Espero que no lo tengamos que ver aquí.


----------



## DCD (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Os imagináis estar atrincherado y ver el TOS aparcado a 3 kms? 

Vaya escabechina


----------



## Eneko Aritza (5 Jun 2022)

Parece que las sanciones están haciendo efecto, eso sí, no los esperados...


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Se me escapa cómo puede resistir un país a una tasa interanual de inflación del 73,5%.
> 
> Espero que no lo tengamos que ver aquí.



Argentina, con los precios de los alimentos cambiando en vivo en las cámaras del supermercado. En mis momento apocalípticos no se me olvida.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Jun 2022)

A éste paso Turquía va a acabar firmando un tratado de alianza con Rusia.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No jodas, que mi mujer tiene billetes reservados. ¿han cancelado todos los vuelos?



Nos ha dicho que la empresa que contrata al hermano, ha preferido comprarle billete via Estambul porque cada poco los aviones que vuelan de y a Serbia tienen amenaza de bomba a bordo.

Pero sigue habiendo vuelos Belgrado Moscu...y creo tambien a San Petersburgo.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Se me escapa cómo puede resistir un país a una tasa interanual de inflación del 73,5%.
> 
> Espero que no lo tengamos que ver aquí.





El PIB nominal de Turquía está un 25% por debajo del máximo de 2013.


----------



## Expected (5 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo ves...eso te pasa por pasarte con la bebida joio....que ya no estas para estos trotes.....



Pero quieres ponerte a estudiar la EBaU coño, que mañana tienes el examen y como te vea tu madre...te va a dar de zapatillazos y luego nos sentiremos culpables que no entres ni en Periodismo de la Autónoma.


----------



## Saturnin (5 Jun 2022)

Según la agencia rusa Tass, hoy Rusia habría destruido los tanques T-72 suministrados por países europeos del Este a Ucrania, tras bombardear una planta de reparaciones de vagones donde se encontraban a las afueras de Kiev.



Portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Mayor General Igor Konashenkov









Russian forces wipe out T-72 tanks supplied by East European countries to Kiev — top brass


Russian missile and artillery troops wiped out 46 Ukrainian command posts




tass.com


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Quién es esta?


----------



## arriondas (5 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A éste paso Turquía va a acabar firmando un tratado de alianza con Rusia.



La están empujando a ello, al ciscarse en sus intereses y seguridad. Me acuerdo de lo que dijo hace años un analista turco en una conferencia; si Occidente le daba la espalda a Turquía, estos se acercarían más y más a Rusia. Y es lo que acabará sucediendo, me parece a mí.


----------



## DCD (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dicen en los comentarios que los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo y están desesperados y esas cosas.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.



El diseño original es para cortas distancias. El rango se lo ampliaron a posterior.


----------



## DCD (5 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Parece que las sanciones están haciendo efecto, eso sí, no los esperados...



La risión. Con la pasta que están ganando los rusos con la subida del precio de los fósiles ahora podrían decir que nanai. 

Venga americanos. A pagar en rublos


----------



## arriondas (5 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Según la agencia rusa Tass, hoy Rusia habría destruido los tanques T-72 suministrados por países europeos del Este a Ucrania, tras bombardear una planta de reparaciones de vagones donde se encontraban a las afueras de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080844
> 
> ...



Deben tener topos e informantes hasta en el váter de Zelendi. Mucho se habla de tecnología, pero para hacer la guerra hay cosas que nunca se pasan de moda, porque son tan o más efectivas que los cacharros de última generación.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dicen en los comentarios que los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo y están desesperados y esas cosas.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.



En Cuba tengo un tío que me contó que eso lo hacían con los lanzacohetes Katiusha (BM-21 en realidad) para detener el avance de infantería. Lo colocaban a ras de suelo y bueno, ya te puedes imaginar el efecto.


----------



## Saturnin (5 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Deben tener topos e informantes hasta en el váter de Zelendi. Mucho se habla de tecnología, pero para hacer la guerra hay cosas que nunca se pasan de moda, porque son tan o más efectivas que los cacharros de última generación.



*Seguro que los rusos tienen un buen servicio de espionaje dentro de Ucrania.*


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Yo también creo que exigir el pago en rublos fue una sorpresa para todos, y sus consecuencias aún está por verse, pero en el corto plazo es obvio que han beneficiado mucho al rublo.




Es una jugada redonda porque, al ser SU moneda, pueden abandonar esa medida cuando quieran. ¿Que por lo que sea quieren volver a cobrar en dólares o euros? Pues lo hacen. Ellos son los putos amos del rublo.

Lo que no me explico es que nadie en occidente se lo esperase, porque era de cajón
Me temo que estamos demasiado acostumbrados a la impunidad y que hagamos lo que hagamos no tiene consecuencias
Todo tiene consecuencias. La p*** ley del Karma, le llaman


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * Rusia cancela la visita de Lavrov a Serbia luego que Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerraran el espacio aéreo a su avión *
> 
> 
> "Nuestros diplomáticos todavía no han aprendido teletransportarse", comentaron desde la Cancillería rusa.
> ...



Estamos desesperados


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dicen en los comentarios que los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo y están desesperados y esas cosas.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.



Tampoco lo entiendo. Un desminado?

Un tos tan cerca de la linea del frente.... Sin otro equipo protegiendolo.. . ..


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Argentina, con los precios de los alimentos cambiando en vivo en las cámaras del supermercado. En mis momento apocalípticos no se me olvida.



En la Alemania de Weimar, la gente consultaba cada día, en el periódico el precio del billete para montar en los tranvías. (Leído en Una princesa en Berlín de Arthur R. G. Solmssen. Tusquets editores. Lectura imprescindible para todo buen madmaxista.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Céntrate. Toda esta historia va de un imperio que se da cuenta de que está perdiendo su hegemonia ante otra gente infinitamente mas eficiente económicamente que ellos y para evitarlo tratan de sembrar el caos en medio mundo en el convencimiento de que de ese caos pueden sacar beneficio o, al menos, dificultar el desarrollo de los otros.
> 
> No hay planes maquiavélicos para la gente. Se trata de perpetuar su hegemonía y si por el camino se va media humanidad, que se vaya ....
> 
> Una vez resuelta la cuestión mayor, quien se queda con el título de macho alfa del cotarro, controla los recursos e impone sus reglas, el mundo seguirá como siempre desde hace miles de años: un 5 % de listillos viviendo a costa de un 95 % de gilipollas, gane quien gane. Para eso no hay que conspirar ni diseñar planes secretos, es lo que ha pasado toda la puta vida.





Esa es tu opinión y muy respetable faltaría más. La mía es que son las luchas intestinas de siempre por controlar todo el pastel o su parte del pastel. No hay ni buenos ni malos sino solo intereses.

Es como la CEOE por ejemplo, donde se están pegando entre ellos puñaladas traperas a todas horas pero cuando llega el momento de joder al currito se unen todos como una piña para hacerlo.

Y con esto más o menos lo mismo, suceda lo que suceda el modelo de futuro que han diseñado lo van a implantar porque aunque se peleen entre ellos joder a los que están abajo es su única forma de supervivencia como élite al igual que joder al currito es la única forma de supervivencia como empresario.

Después habrá unos menos malos que otros igual que hay empresarios de la CEOE málos y menos malos pero unos no dejarán de tener instinto de empresaurios y los otros no dejarán de tener instinto de élites.

Lo que es bastante infantil es creerse que Putin nos va a salvar a la humanidad de algo porque implantará lo que venga como lo harán todos, probablemente lo haría de una forma digamos menos sociópata que los que ya sabemos pero lo haría y el que piense lo contrario pues se va a llevar una desilusión enorme como se la llevan con todos a los que proclaman como mesías y gurús que les van a salvar de todos sus problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues claro que es la guerra. O interna como en el 36 o externa con boicots de tus vecinos. Tu no entiendes en que pais vives. La España actual es la extensión conservada en el tiempo de un sistema obsoleto y de dificil encaje en el sistema-mundo actual: el cagarro corrupto y caciquista que surgió de las guerras civiles del siglo XIX y de la restauración. Ahí exactamente estamos 120 años después. El único intento serio de acabar con semejante inmundicia se produjo en la II República y la reacción fue la que fue: guerra. La alabada transición fue la perpetuación del mismo sistema, de las mismas élites, de los mismos vicios, por otros medios. Y su integración en europa la única forma de sobrevivir con un encaje mejor o peor en el sistema-mundo que le da un lavado muy superficial de cara y le tapa la caspa. Pero a nada que rascas la mierda sale a borbotones.
> 
> Pero bueno tu a tu bola .... como no te importa que es y como funciona tu pais, prefieres la mitología, y solo te importan los negros y los maricones, a lo tuyo.



Tu que votas a leidi tucan si lo entiendes...ya ya yaaa...

Intento de que en la II Republica???

PERO CUANTOS REPUBLICANOS DE VERDAD HABIA???
Andaaaa..andaaaa...instruyete un poco mas...


Y vuelves...percebe malabar...

La republica fue la puta y la ramoneta (tienes discursos del Lenin Español aclarandotelo, molestate en buscarlos...yo ya no desasno a nadie)...como decia el Califa: TERCERA REPUBLICA PARA QUE???
PORQUE SI ES PARA LO DE SIEMPRE...me quedo como estoy.

La segunda republica culmino en familias partidas por la mitad...hermanos derramando la sangre de hermanos...

Pero para iluninados como tu...Franco se levanto un dia y se dijo: QUE ME APETECE HACER HOY....MMMM...AAAAAAAHHH SIIII, CREO QUE VOY A DAR UN GOLPE DE ESTADO!!!
Igual que Vlad...el 28 de febrero...que el cuerpo le pedia marcha...no se habia derramado sangre...NOOOOOOO.... no habia habido revueltas...NOOOO...no se habia discriminado a los ciudadanos por su ideologia politica o su fe...NOOOOOO...ni siquiera se habia dado un golpe de estado al gobierno legitimo...VERDAD PEQUEÑO SALTAMONTES???

FRANCO Y SUS VELEIDADES...Vlad, el monje, y sus espasmos intestinales...

Son cosillas que pasan..guerras sin fundamento fruto de un instante oclusivo y extemporaneo...


yaaaaa,....te veo el pelo como luce.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

@Saturnin eres follaorcos? otro rojeras en el palanganto no se podia saber jaaja



Saturnin dijo:


> Según la agencia rusa Tass, hoy Rusia habría destruido los tanques T-72 suministrados por países europeos del Este a Ucrania, tras bombardear una planta de reparaciones de vagones donde se encontraban a las afueras de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080844
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2022)

El parte de hoy, que por poco lo cuelgo en Veteranos...









Parte de guerra 05/06/2022


Hoy el informe es breve por falta de noticias: debe haber operaciones en curso o en preparación y la censura se ha vuelto más estricto. Breve resumen preliminar del día de lo que entiendo de divers…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si claro !
> 
> Las grandes corporaciones supranacionales - los fondos de inversión - las empresas tecnológicas que controlan internet ...
> son la nueva nobleza.




Lo controlan ahora mismo absolutamente todo, economía, medios de comunicación, partidos políticos, estados, ONGs...no hay nada que se les escape.

E igual que yo si invierto mis bienes diversifico y no lo hago solo a un caballo sino a varios caballos pues ellos hacen lo mismo, el que tenga entendimiento pues que entienda.

Saludos.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080843
> 
> El PIB nominal de Turquía está un 25% por debajo del máximo de 2013.





https://www.usdebtclock.org/world-debt-clock.html


----------



## Atalaya (5 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Todo órdenes de los amos que están lavandole la cara al sátrapa bolivariano pero si ahora interesa al final Maduro será un gobernante ejemplar para los mass mierdas Otanicos.



Puedes explicarme por que llamas sátrapa a Maduro, o es que para ti los medios occidentales solo mienten sobre Rusia, y tragas como un tonto toda la otra basura tóxica que lanzan, háztelo mirar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Cuando un georgiano grita viva stalin, que se supone que tiene que pensar un ruso?


----------



## ATDTn (5 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eeuu pueden.. ... Pero no el american way of life. Y eso puede llevar incluso a una guerra civil



Esa es otra.
Cierto.
Ahora no es solo un país muy armado, también potencialmente inestable. Muy polarizado, con regiones muy distintas.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Jun 2022)

EEUU permitirá que dos empresas envíen petróleo venezolano a Europa, según Reuters


El Departamento de Estado dio el visto bueno a las empresas Eni SpA y Repsol SA para reanudar los envíos, dijo una fuente




www.eluniversal.com





Dad las gracias a los amos, desagradecidos.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que al otro: Tu no entiendes en que pais vives. España es un puto cagarro desde el principio de los tiempos, no la ha jodido nadie. Nació jodida por una élite vaga y rentista. La España actual es la extensión conservada en el tiempo de un sistema obsoleto y de dificil encaje en el sistema-mundo actual: el cagarro corrupto y caciquista que surgió de las guerras civiles del siglo XIX y de la restauración. Ahí exactamente estamos 120 años después. El único intento serio de acabar con semejante inmundicia se produjo en la II República y la reacción fue la que fue: guerra. La alabada transición fue la perpetuación del mismo sistema, de las mismas élites, de los mismos vicios, por otros medios. Y su integración en europa la única forma de sobrevivir con un encaje mejor o peor en el sistema-mundo que le da un lavado muy superficial de cara y le tapa la caspa. Pero a nada que rascas la mierda sale a borbotones.
> 
> El R78 es, en esencia, exactamente lo mismo que el turnismo de Cánovas o el franquismo de franco. Se diferencian en los métodos y las formas de control empleados en cada momento pero el fondo de la cuestión es exactamente el mismo: el control y reparto de los recursos. Quien se lo lleva crudo por la cara y quien se jode y come mierda.
> 
> Hombre ... yo entiendo que existis personas carcas a las que os importa mucho cosas como la familia, la religión, los maricones, los moros y todas esas batallitas culturales que os montais porque, por ignorancia o cobardía, no sois capaces de ver lo que realmente importa que es la tarta y como se reparte. En España siempre habeis sido legión y siempre os ha encantao amargar la vida de vuestros vecinos por las razones más peregrinas. Eso si, al cura, al alcalde y al rico del pueblo ni tocarlos, mejor oler las bragas de esa golfa que le pone los cuernos a fulano o murmurar de esos dos maricas de mierda ....



Atate los machos little grasshoper...te vas a jartar de mitologia...

Rite rite...


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> ¿qué diferencia hay entre un t62 y un t72 o un t80 contra las armas anti tanque que tienen los globalistas ucranianos



Mucha. El T-62 es una antigualla con coraza de acero, de los últimos tanques que se hicieron así. Pero los rusos los modernizaron poniéndoles unos refuerzos de blindaje compuesto como una "herradura" o las "cejas de Ilych" (por Brezhnev) en el frontal de la torre y eso les daría protección suficiente. Si además se les pone blindaje reactivo, pues estarán protegidos bastante bien de las armas antitanque.

Si se confirma que los llevan al frente, y todavía no hay nada confirmado, puede ser un troleo, los emplearían como artillería móvil, para batir a cañonazos en tiro directo las posiciones de la infantería enemiga. Ahora que lo pienso, tendría más sentido emplearlos en el terreno abierto de la estepa en el frente sur que en Donbass, así pueden cañonear a placer a distancia fuera del alcance de las armas anticarro portátiles. Y tampoco creo que los Javelin alcancen mucho.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jun 2022)

Par de fotozas de un cazabombardero ruso en el momento del disparo de misiles junto con bengalas señuelo.

Batallas, el fotero del hilo, va por tí.







Visto en: 


Cazabomber

@fighter_bomber
122 mil Suscriptores
3,31 mil Fotos
698 Videos
31 Archivos
1,85 mil Enlaces
Soy un luchador. Cazabombardero. Cazabombardero ruso.
Crónicas de un cazabombardero retirado.

Comunicación: @fbsha

_*✉*_
kab1500lg@gmail.com
Merch en https://fighterbombershop.ru


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EEUU permitirá que dos empresas envíen petróleo venezolano a Europa, según Reuters
> 
> 
> El Departamento de Estado dio el visto bueno a las empresas Eni SpA y Repsol SA para reanudar los envíos, dijo una fuente
> ...



¿Maduro es bueno ahora?
Balla


----------



## Julc (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dicen en los comentarios que *los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo* y están desesperados y esas cosas.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.



No como los que están recibiendo los pepinos, esos están bailando.


----------



## raptors (5 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




*Este canal lo seguía cuando estaba en el *_*youtube*_*...* pero debido a la censura brutal de los gUSAnos... ya no está... la bloquearon...!! era una delicia seguir sus reportajes...

Y eso que anna nunca hablaba de la guerra... para que vean el nivel de censura..!!!


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Jun 2022)

*Los Rusos tienen una forma curiosa de perder.*


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Los Rusos tienen una forma curiosa de perder.*



La Z ni a posta les sale icónica.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión y muy respetable faltaría más. La mía es que son las luchas intestinas de siempre por controlar todo el pastel o su parte del pastel. No hay ni buenos ni malos sino solo intereses.
> 
> Es como la CEOE por ejemplo, donde se están pegando entre ellos puñaladas traperas a todas horas pero cuando llega el momento de joder al currito se unen todos como una piña para hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Pues lejos de creer que Putin sea ningún salvador, yo si creo que le interesaba Europa como cliente de sus materias primas y a Europa (bueno, digamos a los europeos) les interesaba a Rusia como suministrador de materias primas que sostenían una muy buena competitividad de Europa con respecto a USA.

Y esto implicaba una buena relación entre ambos, llegar a acuerdos comerciales, etc. aunque cada uno con sus intereses.

Pero está claro a qué parte del mundo eso no le interesaba. ¿Y cómo romper esa relación comercial?. Pues muy sencillo: hacer que Rusia sienta amenazada su integridad en sus fronteras.

Ni que decir tiene que si USA pudiera de alguna forma invadir Rusia para quedarse con sus materias primas lo haría, aunque tuviera que usar de plataforma geográfica los países occidentales de centroeuropa, es lo que lleva haciendo con todas sus guerras.

Por eso no es nada descabellado hablar de que Rusia combate por su supervivencia.


----------



## kelden (5 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Atate los machos little grasshoper.*..te vas a jartar de mitologia...*
> 
> Rite rite...



Y Florentino de pasta y tu de hambre .... O de currar 15 horas como un hijoputa para comerte un puto plato macarrones ....    Eso si, algún moro y algún maricón te dejarán atar a las farolas para que desahoges la frustración ...


----------



## zapatitos (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pues lejos de creer que Putin sea ningún salvador, yo si creo que le interesaba Europa como cliente de sus materias primas y a Europa (bueno, digamos a los europeos) les interesaba a Rusia como suministrador de materias primas que sostenían una muy buena competitividad de Europa con respecto a USA.
> 
> Y esto implicaba una buena relación entre ambos, llegar a acuerdos comerciales, etc. aunque cada uno con sus intereses.
> 
> ...





Obviamente nadie ha llegado a ser primera potencia hegemónica mundial repartiendo a los demás sonrisas, globitos, confetti y gominolas.

O dime cual de las que lo llegó a ser en la historia lo logró con paz y no con violencia y sometiendo a los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## pepinox (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Cuando un georgiano grita viva stalin, que se supone que tiene que pensar un ruso?



Un ruso piensa "te vamos a hacer picadillo", y procede a llevar su pensamiento a la práctica.

La desnazificación avanza a buen ritmo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Jun 2022)

Vídeo de la misión de Fighterbomber de ayer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero si me acabas de decir que los rusos han despreciao la amistad y la buena voluntad de los yankis..... En qué quedamos? Los yankis se comportan como conquistadores imperiales o como amigos?



Se aprovecharon del debilitamiento temporal.



El_Suave dijo:


> Veis como no tenéis altura intelectual los neo-liberales ayusistas.
> 
> Como va a ser la lógica imperial universalizable si el imperio busca ser único. Busca la excepción.
> 
> Lo que si es lógica universal es que algo que aspira a ser único no puede ser universal.



No soy neoliberal ni ayuso nada. No viene al cuento. Claro que la lógica imperial es universidal: trampa de Tucídides. Yo soy determinista geográfico y creo en matrices y fuerzas que condicionan las decisiones que tienen que tomar los políticos Los anglosajones han sido siempre una civilización del mar y de océano y las potencias marítimas chocaban con las potencias terrestres. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (5 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Maduro es bueno ahora?
> Balla



Oceania nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia. 
Satrapía, régimen, narcodictura, chavismo, comunismo caribeño.... Todo ello ha pasado a mejor vida.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Obviamente nadie ha llegado a ser primera potencia hegemónica mundial repartiendo a los demás sonrisas, globitos, confetti y gominolas.
> 
> O dime cual de las que lo llegó a ser en la historia lo logró con paz y no con violencia y sometiendo a los demás.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero eso vale cuando tú, como potencia, tienes una superioridad militar sin contestación. Pero cuando hay varias potencias que te pueden contestar, nuclearmente hablado, ya no puedes ir con violencia y sometiendo a los demás. La fuerzas están equilibradas en el nivel de destrucción, que en este caso sería total.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y Florentino de pasta y tu de hambre .... O de currar 15 horas como un hijoputa para comerte un puto plato macarrones ....    Eso si, algún moro y algún maricón te dejarán atar a las farolas para que desahoges la frustración ...



Ya sabes...cree el ladron...

Tu cuida a tus ovejas...antes de que la mitologia te las joda.

Mambru...


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.









Deutsche Bahn will mehr Getreide aus der Ukraine bringen | DW | 26.05.2022


Die Ukraine kann ihr Getreide wegen der Blockade ihrer Häfen durch Russland nicht mehr ausführen. Zumindest ein Teil des Korns könnte mit Zügen exportiert werden. Die Deutsche Bahn hilft dabei.




www.dw.com





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.









Deutsche Bahn will mehr Getreide aus der Ukraine bringen | DW | 26.05.2022


Die Ukraine kann ihr Getreide wegen der Blockade ihrer Häfen durch Russland nicht mehr ausführen. Zumindest ein Teil des Korns könnte mit Zügen exportiert werden. Die Deutsche Bahn hilft dabei.




www.dw.com





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.









Deutsche Bahn will mehr Getreide aus der Ukraine bringen | DW | 26.05.2022


Die Ukraine kann ihr Getreide wegen der Blockade ihrer Häfen durch Russland nicht mehr ausführen. Zumindest ein Teil des Korns könnte mit Zügen exportiert werden. Die Deutsche Bahn hilft dabei.




www.dw.com





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.









Deutsche Bahn will mehr Getreide aus der Ukraine bringen | DW | 26.05.2022


Die Ukraine kann ihr Getreide wegen der Blockade ihrer Häfen durch Russland nicht mehr ausführen. Zumindest ein Teil des Korns könnte mit Zügen exportiert werden. Die Deutsche Bahn hilft dabei.




www.dw.com





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Polonia nunca ha tenido S-300. Fue Eslovaquia quién mandó sus S-300 a Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepejosé (5 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Según la agencia rusa Tass, hoy Rusia habría destruido los tanques T-72 suministrados por países europeos del Este a Ucrania, tras bombardear una planta de reparaciones de vagones donde se encontraban a las afueras de Kiev.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1080844
> 
> ...




Y además advierten que harán lo mismo con cualquier tipo de envío que localicen.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y Florentino de pasta y tu de hambre .... O de currar 15 horas como un hijoputa para comerte un puto plato macarrones ....    Eso si, algún moro y algún maricón te dejarán atar a las farolas para que desahoges la frustración ...



Ya sabes...cree el ladron...

Tu cuida a tus ovejas...antes de que la mitologia te las joda.


clapham5 dijo:


> Del camarada Sanchez Vd hable lo que quiera , pero no hable mal de SS MM el rey Felipe VI que es una bellisima persona y es ruso
> Bueno , ruso no , pero tiene sangre rusa , que no es rusa , es azul
> Una tatarabuela de SM el rey Felipe VI era rusa , la Gran Duquesa Olga Constantinova de Rusia , nieta del Zar Nicolas I
> y a su vez sobrina del Zar Alejandro II . Olga se caso con el rey de Grecia Jorge I y se piro a Atenas
> ...



Amennnn...el thanks mas a gusto de todos los que te he dado...

Yo vote por UPYD en esas elecciones...y si, vote a una socialista, PERO ESO ME DABA IGUAL, QUERIA VER A MI PUEBLO UNIDO Y A MI PAIS LIMPIO DE ADVENEDIZOS Y CHUPONES MANGANTES...

Yo valoro el fondo de la persona...hay perdidos que votan rojo y perdidos que votan azul...otros lila y otros verde fosforito...

Pero todos los botes de la fabrica R78...SON BOTES DE TOMATE!!!


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues no dice nada sobre el contrato que otorgó Ucrania a Beutsche Bahn cargo para el transporte del trigo ucraniano fuera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Mira a ver que te has rayado!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)

Se va a liar… ya verás en dos semanas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nos prometieron Armata y tenemos chatarra steampunk; el IMPERIO DE LA MENTIRA
> 
> 
> 
> OK



Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nos prometieron Armata y tenemos chatarra steampunk; el IMPERIO DE LA MENTIRA
> 
> 
> 
> OK



Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nos prometieron Armata y tenemos chatarra steampunk; el IMPERIO DE LA MENTIRA
> 
> 
> 
> OK



Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> nos prometieron Armata y tenemos chatarra steampunk; el IMPERIO DE LA MENTIRA
> 
> 
> 
> OK



Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Dugin está sobrevalorado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es mitologia...mitologia barata...estas averiado de la cabeza...y el que lo escribe ya no te digo...pero bueno...eres polaco, otra cosa no se podia esperar.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se va a liar… ya verás en dos semanas.



Los USA no pueden aguantarse. Se saben lejos del peligro y apretarán todo lo que puedan. Más vale que Rusia encuentre alguna forma de joderlos bien vía proxy.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Puedes explicarme por que llamas sátrapa a Maduro, o es que para ti los medios occidentales solo mienten sobre Rusia, y tragas como un tonto toda la otra basura tóxica que lanzan, háztelo mirar.



Maduro es un satrapa porque tiene a su pueblo en la miseria y lo he vivido personalmente , mi familia paterna tuvo que salir huyendo de Maracaibo, un país rico y hundido en la M.
Cierto es que el solo ha dado la puntilla, fue Carlos Andrés Pérez el que puso los cimientos de la destrucción.
Espero que Maduro sea un día ejecutado.
Putin es todo lo contrario, levantó una Rusia Hundida y rendida a los anglos y le ha devuelto su orgullo aparte de que lo que ha hecho con la economía rusa es casi un milagro. Maduro y Putin es como comparar al demonio con Dios, nada que ver.
Y lo que digan los mass mierdas sobre Maduro me la pela, yo lo he vivido en persona, no necesito que ningun panfleto me cuente nada.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Creo que antes arrasaría Kiev y Leopolis



Sobre todo Lvov.
Esa ciudad representa como ninguna otra, lo peor de Ucrania: El fascismo polaco y el acoso a lo ruso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> ¿qué diferencia hay entre un t62 y un t72 o un t80 contra las armas anti tanque que tienen los globalistas ucranianos? porque si supuestamente, (como dicen los amigos del pintalabios) los blindados son una mierda contra esas armas los más baratos deberían ser los más efectivos para el ejército atacante.



T-62 tanque 2° generación, cañón 115mm
T-72 tanque 3ª generación, cañón 125mm

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Es usted así de natural o es parte del trabajo?



Natural. A mí no me paga nadie, además con el hecho de que nado contracorriente aquí, da un poco color al hilo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (5 Jun 2022)

__





GALES gana y UCRANIA queda fuera del MUNDIAL.


Menos mal, menuda zurra nos iban a dar a diario, coño. https://amp.marca.com/futbol/mundial/gales-vs-ucrania/cronica/2022/06/05/629ce30422601da8648b45ed.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Un ruso piensa "te vamos a hacer picadillo", y procede a llevar su pensamiento a la práctica.
> 
> La desnazificación avanza a buen ritmo.



Bueno, parece que tampoco se han puesto fecha límite. Luego lo de buen o mal ritmo es muy relativo. Quiero decir que no parece que los rusos tengan prisa, ni están de momento dispuestos a vias demasiado expeditivas que están a su alcance.
Y lo que si han dicho en más de una ocasión que llegarían" hasta el final". Lo cual es casi tanto como decir aquello que dijo Draghi en otra ocasión en que no había alternativa: "Whatever it takes" (= cueste lo que cueste). Y puede que cueste algún tiempo. pero la cosa llegará, aunque no sepa exactamente cuándo.


----------



## LIRDISM (5 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Vídeo de la misión de Fighterbomber de ayer.



No entiendo estas tácticas, llegan al objetivo después de volar cientos de km, y los que hacen es disparar cohetes en ángulo como si fueran un lanzacohetes de artillería, pero qué precisión puede tener una táctica así, sin apuntar a los objetivos y discernirlos, tanto miedo tienen a los sistemas antiaéreos, es que hay S-300 en la zona. Esa táctica no parece que tengan un gran valor contra el enemigo.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Parece que las sanciones están haciendo efecto, eso sí, no los esperados...



Lo que me parece curioso es que quede alguien que no se de cuenta sobre cual es el verdadero objetivo de esta guerra, y ni es atacar a Rusia ni es defender a Ucrania.


----------



## NoRTH (5 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Vídeo de la misión de Fighterbomber de ayer.



pero a que a altura van volando estos cabronidos?


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre todo Lvov.
> Esa ciudad representa como ninguna otra, lo peor de Ucrania: El fascismo polaco y el acoso a lo ruso.



Lávate de la boca antes de hablar sobre polaco. Ni fascismo polaco ni nada. Ignorante.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2022)

Los graficos de star wars de la estrella de la muerte salen muy baratos comparados con el coste que tendria.
Rusia es un imperio de la mentira que gasta millones en propaganda, porque sale mucho mas barato y es mas efectivo que tener una verdadera maquinaria belica.
Las otras naciones occidentales no hacen los alardes que hace rusia. De modo que en realidad el negocio les sale redondo; la gente cree estar ante el imperio mas potente de la historia, aunque luego la realidad es que son una horda de depredacion manejando chatarra.
Pero esto tiene efectos de calculo devastadores, cuando el propio sistema ruso es victima de esta propaganda.
Rusia es un imperio de yonkis, de adictos a las buenas noticias, y eso es uno de sus principales puntos debiles. Por eso siguen teniendo tasas de sida tercermundistas, porque kiril cree que la lucha contra la depravacion es en ucrania y no en su apestosa casa. Y van a la guerra pensando que van arrasar con camiones que luego se les revientan las ruedas en nada por falta de mantenimiento.

El imperio ruso es una impostura, y el asunto es saber hasta donde llega esta impostura.
La iglesia rusa es una impostura, kiril es un impostor.
Pero creo que la propia Rusia es una gran impostura, no existe patriotismo real, una elite que se dedica a yatear por el mundo y a erradicar rusos en guerras absurdos.
Lo unico que es autentico en rusia es el deseo de poder, la empresa del mongol, y ese deseo emplea a rusia como mera herramienta tactica.



Cosmopolita dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡Mira a ver que te has rayado!



Tapatalk se ha quedado en el limbo por unos momentos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (5 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los USA no pueden aguantarse. Se saben lejos del peligro y apretarán todo lo que puedan. Más vale que Rusia encuentre alguna forma de joderlos bien vía proxy.



Cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz
alcance de los misiles Kalibr lanzados desde la flota del Mar Caspio ( 2000 - 2600 Kms )
barco petrolero que salga ( de la bandera que sea ) BOOM


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jun 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> El avance por el sector de sieverodonets evoluciona al ritmo de toda la campaña del dombas , lentamente sobre el continuo urbano que caracteriza la región. Ya desde el inicio de la guerra la presión sobre esta parte del frente muy fortificado y bien defendido ha necesitado de la ruptura por popasna para dar viabilidad al avance.
> La táctica es clara bombardeos e infiltración de unidades wagner que sirven de cebo al sacar de sus escondrijos a los defensores, y vuelta a empezar una y otra vez a la manera que en siria se hacían con las unidades tigre y la aviación rusa.
> No espereis grandes avances en las próximas semanas pues el ejército ucraniano sigue siendo considerable y la doctrina rusa de minimizar las bajas ha cambiado desde los avances del principio de la guerra donde imperaba la rapidez sobre las vidas de los soldados.
> Ahora bien el tan cacareado derrumbe ucraniano no creo que se produzca aún, tienen centenares de miles de soldados que pueden rotar por el frente hasta que las bajas sean tan escandalosas que ni la propaganda pueda esconder. Sin embargo aunque pueda parecer una locura sacrificar tantas vidas, pueden estar desgastando a wagner lo suficiente como para hacerla inoperativa , a la postre estos y no el ejército regular son los que van casa por casa limpiando y exponiendose al mayor número de bajas, evitando el trabajo sucio al ejército regular .
> Si el ejército regular tuviera que encargarse de estas tareas el número de bajas se incrementaría y la moral tanto en el frente como en retaguardia podria verse muy tocada, lo que llevaría al estancamiento de las operaciones en interminables duelos artilleros pero sin el menor avance como en la 1gm.



La moral rusa no se vió tocada ni en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, se va a ver tocada ahora que están arrasando... aunque mueran 1000 soldados al día, los rusos no van a retroceder en moral.
Poco conocéis a los rusos.

Por otro lado,decir que solo Wagner es la que está en el frente, es directamente falso querido.
Hay muchas unidades especializadas rusas, aunque a algunos penséis que los rusos son soldadesca con kalashnikov.

Por eso Rusia está aplastando a Ucrania y a las economías europeoas.
Porque os pensáis que la Rusia del 2022, es la Rusia de 1992.
Y os estáis llevando una ostia en toda la cara, de las grandiosas.

Me refiero a Occidente en general, no a ti en particular


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Cerrar el estrecho de Ormuz
> alcance de los misiles Kalibr lanzados desde la flota del Mar Caspio ( 2000 - 2600 Kms )
> barco petrolero que salga ( de la bandera que sea ) BOOM



Eso es el colapso mundial, no creo que le interese ni a Rusia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Jun 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> pero a que a altura van volando estos cabronidos?



Ni idea, me imagino que entre 50-70 metros aunque algunas imagenes parece que estén más bajos, alrededor de 30 metros.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que me parece curioso es que quede alguien que no se de cuenta sobre cual es el verdadero objetivo de esta guerra, y ni es atacar a Rusia ni es defender a Ucrania.




Te cito solo para recordar tu mensaje, y para que no pase demasiado desapercibido.
Porque creo que el punto es bastante crucial.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Contenido explícito


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Jun 2022)

el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, respondiendo a Zelensky: "No me importan Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Soy húngaro por nacionalidad, y no quiero perder mi país por culpa de un idiota que hizo una masacre en el centro de Europa, y con quién, con Rusia".


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jun 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Es verdad que la situación para Rusia es muy compleja, mucho más que para los EEUU a quien el conflicto militar de Ucrania no le está ocasionando ningún desgaste a día de hoy, y donde ni siquiera tienen oposición interna de calado (de momento) a dedicar partidas mil millonarias a ese conflicto.
> 
> Pero Rusia no tiene ninguna necesidad de usar los ICBM, o los de medio o corto, estos se los tiene que guardar para la respuesta que habría por parte de “Occidente” a lo que comento a continuación. O Rusia tiene un apoyo total y sin medias tintas de todo Oriente, o lanza el ICBM económico que arrase con todo. Como dices, economía de guerra pero por un periodo corto: se acabaron las exportaciones, ni petróleo, ni gas, ni trigo ni fertilizantes, ni niquel, ni cobre, ni paladio, ni titanio, ni platino, ni neón, y a sentarse a esperar al estrangulamiento económico mundial que sucedería no más allá de dos meses, y a la brutal explosión nuclear del mundo financiero, que arrasaría con todo occidente y que se podría ver desde las islas Fiyi.
> 
> Entiendo yo que esto viene antes que empezar a lanzar misiles con carga nuclear a poblaciones occidentales.




Que a USA no le está suponiendo desgaste lo de Ucrania??  
El peor de todos, el económico.
Es mucho más grave perder la hegemonía mundial de tu moneda inflacionada, y no poder hacer ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, que perder 1 millón de soldados en una guerra.

Quizá aún no lo veas.
Pero lo vas a ver pronto, no te preocupes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Volchansk (région de Kharkiv)


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La desintegracion de Ucrania es inevitable porque el estatus quo actual no conviene a nadie
> No conviene a Rusia porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO OESTE ) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
> Solo es rusificable 1/3 del territorio que es el territorio que esta ocupando Rusia en esta invasion .
> No conviene a la UE porque 1/3 de Ucrania ( LEJANO ESTE) es territorio hostil no conquistable y el otro 1/3 es territorio en disputa .
> ...



La parte central/neutral sería la República Cosaca de Zaporizia


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Jun 2022)

*Más orcos capturados y reventados*

Este es épico. Un equipo de propaganda filma como el propio lanzacohetes de los orcos es reventado mientras filman


----------



## alnitak (5 Jun 2022)

en alemania comienzan racionamientos en supermercados


----------



## JoséBatallas (5 Jun 2022)

Si los medios de comunicación y políticos occidentales te hablan de "comunidad internacional" recuerda que te están mintiendo, se refieren solo a esto. El mundo no son 1000 millones, son más de 7000 millones.


----------



## damnun_infectum (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lávate de la boca antes de hablar sobre polaco. Ni fascismo polaco ni nada. Ignorante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los polacos...muy listos...no son, y a los hechos históricos me remito.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rusia saldrá victoriosa en Donbass en las próximas semanas - Der Spiegel*.
> 
> "La agencia de inteligencia extranjera de Alemania cree que la resistencia ucraniana podría incluso romperse en las próximas cuatro o cinco semanas. En una serie de sesiones informativas secretas celebradas en los últimos días, los analistas del BND señalaron que, los rusos son capaces de conquistar pequeñas extensiones de territorio cada día. El BND cree que las tropas rusas podrían tomar el control de todo el Donbass en agosto", escribió Der Spiegel.
> 
> ...



Lo venimos diciendo en Burbuja en este hilo, desde marzo.
Y no somos ejjjjjpertos de inteligencia...o tal vez sí


----------



## Top5 (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Rusia ha escogido el camino de ser vasallo de China y sus élites están ancladas mentalmente en la Guerra Fría, viendo a EEUU y NATO como mayor enemigo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Dices que los rusos están anclados mentalmente en la guerra fría cuando es la OTAN la que esta anclada en el pasado de la manera que dices...

Ya se ha explicado más de una vez en este mismo hilo que Rusia quiso meterse en la OTAN -que hubiera sido lo más inteligente- *y no le dejaron, por tanto es de cajón que estos percibieran que la OTAN fuera una amenaza.*


La OTAN sólo ha cambiado de enemigo con la caída de la URSS, ahora es Rusia y les cuesta bien poco demostrarlo. Rusia ha escogido el camino que le quedaba por la ceguera de occidente.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El presidente estadounidense Biden podría orquestar el escenario coreano de la división de Ucrania en dos estados diferentes*
> 
> Las autoridades estadounidenses han provocado la división de Corea en estados del norte y del sur. Lo mismo puede ocurrir con Ucrania, según un artículo del periódico estadounidense más influyente, The Washington Post.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja como si la decisión dependiera de Biden y de Usa.
Está todo en manos de lo que Rusia quiera hacer. 
Ni más, ni menos.


----------



## Irene Adler (5 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andréi Mélnik
> 
> "Que Alemania nos denegara cínicamente incluso viejos tanques Leopard-1 y vehículos de combate de infantería Marder durante 102 días de guerra de exterminio bárbaro pasará a la historia. Es una vergüenza".



Jamás te lo perdonaré, Carmena… digooo Alemania!

El rollo este victimista pasivo-agresivo de choni lorealista deja mucho que desear viniendo de un embajador… 

A esta gente se le supone un saber estar y una madurez… en fin, que se ha enfadado y no respira, ea!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No entiendo estas tácticas, llegan al objetivo después de volar cientos de km, y los que hacen es disparar cohetes en ángulo como si fueran un lanzacohetes de artillería, pero qué precisión puede tener una táctica así, sin apuntar a los objetivos y discernirlos, tanto miedo tienen a los sistemas antiaéreos, es que hay S-300 en la zona. Esa táctica no parece que tengan un gran valor contra el enemigo.



Es una táctica Soviética que llevan utilizando desde Afghanistan helicópteros y aviones de apoyo para no entrar en la envolvente de los Manpads o estar el menos tiempo posible.

Basicamente usan los cohetes como arma de saturación de zona, elevan el morro unos segundos para lanzar los cohetes y hacen un giro brusco a un lado tirando bengalas.

En cuanto a su efectividad no la sabemos, pero me imagino que si siguen empleándola será porque si es efectiva.

No tiene porque haber S-300 o Buks pero Fighterbomber puso un post en su Telegram donde indicaba que los Ucranianos estan recibiendo información de sensores Occidentales desde el otro lado de la frontera (Awacs, radares, etc...) y los usan para encender los radares de tiro de S-300 y Buk el mínimo tiempo necesario. A veces disparan un misil y solo encienden el radar cuando se encuentra cerca de su blanco, lo cual deja poco tiempo de respuesta al piloto.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jajajaja como si la decisión dependiera de Biden y de Usa.
> Está todo en manos de lo que Rusia quiera hacer.
> Ni más, ni menos.



Pero Biden podría acelerar la entrega de una parte, lo cual se podría interpretar como una rendición.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Si los medios de comunicación y políticos occidentales te hablan de "comunidad internacional" recuerda que te están mintiendo, se refieren solo a esto. El mundo no son 1000 millones, son más de 7000 millones.



La lujosa mansión de la hija de la amante de Lavrov en Londres... costó 5 millones £. Por supuesto dicha hijo tuvo que abandonar Reino Unido. Gromyko (alias mister no) te viene grande Lavrov.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Los USA no pueden contenerse, apretarán todo lo que puedan. Más vale que Rusia encuentre alguna forma de joderlos bien vía proxy.


ZHU DE dijo:


> el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, respondiendo a Zelensky: "No me importan Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Soy húngaro por nacionalidad, y no quiero perder mi país por culpa de un idiota que hizo una masacre en el centro de Europa, y con quién, con Rusia".



¿A quién se refiere?.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La lujosa mansión de la hija de la amante de Lavrov en Londres... costó 5 millones £. Por supuesto dicha hijo tuvo que abandonar Reino Unido. Gromyko (alias mister no) te viene grande Lavrov.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¡Ah bueno!, es que antes no sabíamos esto, pero esto es motivo más que suficiente para que UK y USA invadan Rusia, ¡¡a por ellos!!


----------



## Roedr (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La lujosa mansión de la hija de la amante de Lavrov en Londres... costó 5 millones £. Por supuesto dicha hijo tuvo que abandonar Reino Unido. Gromyko (alias mister no) te viene grande Lavrov.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Rusia es muy corrupta, y el nivel de choriceo de sus élites yo creo que haría hasta sonrojar a un diputado de la PSOE (bueno, tal vez me hay pasado).


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Crees mal. Los Leopard españoles fueron fabricados en España bajo licencia de Reinthall pero tienen algunas diferencias con respecto a los alemanes, y sin ningun control por parte de Alemania. De hecho, estuvimos a punto de vender a Arabia Saudí Leopard y de aquello los alemanes tenían vetados a los saudíes, pero nosotros no, y podíamos venderlos. En resumen. podemos hacer con ellos lo que nos pete.
> Por cierto es un muy buen tanque en la versión A6, solo un peldaño por debajo del Armata ruso, que según dicen es el mejor, pero muy superior al Challenger birtánico, al Ariete italiano que es una castaña y el Leclerc francés, y a la misma altura que el Abrahms americano, por mucho que se diga aquí. Una de las pocas cosas que se hicieron bien.
> Lo que le enviaremos serán los que están almacenados que es la versión casi prototipo el A2. Si se los llegamos a enviar porque Sánchez no dice la verdad ni cuando le preguntas la hora.



Lo que les enviamos son 40 Leopards 2 A4 de los 100 que Alemania nos cedió gratis cuando se le confirmó que ibamos a comprar el Leopardo 2E (Leopard 2 A6 con algunas modificaciones).


----------



## Adriano II (5 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que les enviamos son 40 Leopards 2 A4 de los 100 que Alemania nos cedió gratis cuando se le confirmó que ibamos a comprar el Leopardo 2E (Leopard 2 A6 con algunas modificaciones).



Si son buenos tanques y se pueden poner operativos sin mayores problemas ¿Pq estaban abandonados cogiendo polvo en un almacén?


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jajajaja como si la decisión dependiera de Biden y de Usa.
> Está todo en manos de lo que Rusia quiera hacer.
> Ni más, ni menos.



Pero Rusia quiere pactar con grandes potencias y no con un estado contra cual tiene una guerra.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brus (5 Jun 2022)

40 blindados al ritmo que va la guerra no duran ni una semana.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Lo del trigo Ucraniano supuestamente retenido por putin, esta claro que es otro muerto que le quieren cargar a Putin para las previsibles futuras hambrunas que puedan venir en un futuro próximo y por causas muy distintas a las 20 Tm de trigo de Ucrania (frente a 800 Tm de producción mundial) y supuestamente retenido por Putin. Lei hace poco algo asi como que en la India se habian incrementado un 50% el precio de los alimentos en no recuerdo que breve periodo de tiempo.

Luego lo de dar salida al mecado exterior de 20 Tm de trigo de ucrania, quiza sea más una necesidad de Zelensky y su panda y para ir pagando, al menos en parte, la deuda que están contrayendo. 

Vamos, y visto desde otro lado, que la OTAN deber tener prisa por cobrar al menos algo del credito que estan concediendo al régimen ucro-nazi.
Tic, tac, ...


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero Rusia quiere pactar con grandes potencias y no con un estado contra cual tiene una guerra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



los polacos teneis apetencias territoriales en ucrania?
considerais parte de ucrania occidental como polaca?


----------



## justicia (5 Jun 2022)

Los USA no pueden contenerse, apretarán todo lo que puedan. Más vale que Rusia encuentre alguna forma de joderlos bien vía proxy.


¿A quién se refiere?.[/QUOTE] a Zelensky y al Dombass

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Los polacos...muy listos...no son, y a los hechos históricos me remito.



A ver, como en todos lados y paises habrá un pensamiento plural. Y otra cosa son su gobernantes, y con los que no tiene por que que estar de acuerdo toda la ciudadania.

Y si nos referimos solo a los gobernantes, aquí tampoco tenemos demasiado de que presumir.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Oficialmente si tenía unos cuantos ¿Tienes una red de espionaje y nos estás revelando secretos militares?



Se tomó una decisión de emplear S-300P en el ejército miembros de Pacto de Varsovia pero Polonia llegó tarde porque comunismo cayó y Pacto de Varsovia fue disuelto. No tiene más misterio.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Lo del trigo Ucraniano supuestamente retenido por putin, esta claro que es otro muerto que le quieren cargar a Putin para las previsibles futuras hambrunas que puedan venir en un futuro próximo y por causas muy distintas a las 20 Tm de trigo de Ucrania (frente a 800 Tm de producción mundial) y supuestamente retenido por Putin. Lei hace poco algo asi como que en la India se habian incrementado un 50% el precio de los alimentos en no recuerdo que breve periodo de tiempo.
> 
> Luego lo de dar salida al mecado exterior de 20 Tm de trigo de ucrania, quiza sea más una necesidad de Zelensky y su panda y para ir pagando, al menos en parte, la deuda que están contrayendo.
> 
> ...



Con buena voluntad y dado que están en África los principales clientes, si Rusia tiene una cosecha normal y le dejan sacarla y en Europa se raciona un poco el consumo vía precios , se podría sustituir a Ucrania en los mercados. El problema es que en general el mundo lleva muchos años coqueteando con una crisis alimentaria porque hay muchos países que o bien se han acomodado a la dependencia o bien han llegado a sus límites absolutos de capacidad productiva (y sigue creciendo su población). Al final el "Just in time" de Toyota se ha trasladado a toda la economía y a saber si no estamos en el momento más bajo de reservas de cereal de la historia. Antes en España teníamos el Servicio Nacional del Trigo con sus silos , hoy a saber.

Y ojo que las compañías que mueven todo esto y se forran con la escasez son anglosajonas y bastante opacas (muchas no cotizan siquiera).

Tampoco está claro que toda la exportación ucraniana se vaya a perder . Podría Alemania exportar su trigo (exporta ya normalmente la mitad que Ucrania y luego tiene su consumo interno) y llevarse luego el ucraniano en tren, por ejemplo. Y Odessa sigue disponible aunque no lo esté Nikolaiev


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

Pues flipa. Hay no pocos analistas en Rusia que ven claramente que la amenaza para Rusia lo es China y no EEUU. Al tiempo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> los polacos teneis apetencias territoriales en ucrania?
> considerais parte de ucrania occidental como polaca?



¿De repente le interesa mi opinión?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hartman (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿De repente le interesa mi opinión?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



solo quiero saber si polonia quiere parte del pastel ucraniano.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si son buenos tanques y se pueden poner operativos sin mayores problemas ¿Pq estaban abandonados cogiendo polvo en un almacén?



Quizá en España no tenemos para mantenerlos. A medio plazo deberíamos plantearnos si ni nos falta en general artillería y misiles (me ha sorprendido que tengamos pedidos 870 Iris y que estemos en el proyecto, al menos algo compramos) y nos sobran tanques, o quiza tengamos que renovar los que hay. Que Marruecos capacidad para cruzar el mar no tiene. Y nosotros tenemos una fortaleza de sierras litorales en el Sur para llenarla de artillería de largo alcance, antiaéreos y lo que haga falta.
Para España es altamente prioritario meterse en desarrollos de artillería electromagnética. Con esos cañones tendríamos a todo el N de Marruecos a tiro desde las sierras gaditanas o la isla de Alborán. Y desde Lanzarote, por ejemplo. También nos vendría bien por las distancias a batir tener lanzacohetes de largo alcance y alta precisión, que creo que de eso no tenemos nada


----------



## frangelico (5 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> solo quiero saber si polonia quiere parte del pastel ucraniano.





Pues puede que sí.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> 40 blindados al ritmo que va la guerra no duran ni una semana.



No serían operados por rusos, si no por ucranios.


----------



## quinciri (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues flipa. Hay no pocos analistas en Rusia que ven claramente que la amenaza para Rusia lo es China y no EEUU. Al tiempo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, habría que ver también a sueldo de quien trabajan estos "analistos"....


----------



## Iskra (5 Jun 2022)

▪La selección de fútbol de Ucrania no se clasificó para la Copa del Mundo en Qatar, perdiendo ante Gales con un marcador de 0:1.

Aquí es donde terminan las noticias deportivas.

Durante la transmisión, los piratas informáticos piratearon los canales ucranianos del imperio televisivo de Rinat Akhmetov. Mostraron (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) noticias con las consecuencias del bombardeo de Donetsk por parte de las tropas ucranianas.

El comentarista ucraniano, al enterarse de esto durante el partido, dijo lo siguiente: "¡Arden en el infierno, orcos! ¡Arden en el infierno, bichos!".

El mensaje estaba dirigido a hackers. Y tal vez el equipo nacional de Gales.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Se tomó una decisión de emplear S-300P en el ejército miembros de Pacto de Varsovia pero Polonia llegó tarde porque comunismo cayó y Pacto de Varsovia fue disuelto. No tiene más misterio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



OK, entendí mal. Pensaba que te referías a los S-300 de Ucrania


----------



## magufone (5 Jun 2022)

Pandemia creada a capricho, hambruna creada a capricho...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si son buenos tanques y se pueden poner operativos sin mayores problemas ¿Pq estaban abandonados cogiendo polvo en un almacén?



Son Leopard 2 pero de una versión antigua y de segunda mano, después de la Guerra Fria Alemania se encontró con mucho material que no le hacía falta y este nos lo cedió a España para que tuvieramos algo más moderno que el M-60 A3 que nos acababan de regalar los EEUU por el mismo motivo.

Se pueden poner operativos pero estaban almacenados principalmente por el tema de ahorrar costes y sobre todo porque hay un tratado en Europa que limita el armamento convencional en Europa y las cantidades se fueron reduciendo según cada país.






Tratado de las Fuerzas Armadas Convencionales en Europa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

No estoy nada seguro de lo que dices de los primeros, ni de lo que dices de los segundos.
En cualquier caso, una sociedad que se mueve desde el odio ya sea hacia el exterior o hacia el interior no puede ser una sociedad sana, ni tendrá demasiado futuro.

Pero vamos a volver al principio, y es que majaras y enfermos los habrá en todos lados, y estos sean algunos, o algunos más, esta mayor o menor muestra no puede definir a un pais o sociedad en su conjunto.


----------



## hartman (6 Jun 2022)

misma opinion se la deberian repatir.


----------



## hartman (6 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No serían operados por rusos, si no por ucranios.



claro y es lo mismo operar un T-72 que un leo2 y no necesitan horas de entranamiento claro.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1080985
> 
> Pues puede que sí.



¿ Y se van a encargar ellos de desnazificar Livov y alrededores, a cambio de recuperar territorios históricos ?

Y te recuerdo que yo conozco algún polaco que está nada satisfecho con las hordas de ucranianos que se tiene que tragar en su propio y actual territorio. Y los hay también que tiene mal recuerdo de lo que hicieran los ucros con polacos en la IIGM.


----------



## Atalaya (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Maduro es un satrapa porque tiene a su pueblo en la miseria y lo he vivido personalmente , mi familia paterna tuvo que salir huyendo de Maracaibo, un país rico y hundido en la M.
> Cierto es que el solo ha dado la puntilla, fue Carlos Andrés Pérez el que puso los cimientos de la destrucción.
> Espero que Maduro sea un día ejecutado.
> Putin es todo lo contrario, levantó una Rusia Hundida y rendida a los anglos y le ha devuelto su orgullo aparte de que lo que ha hecho con la economía rusa es casi un milagro. Maduro y Putin es como comparar al demonio con Dios, nada que ver.
> Y lo que digan los mass mierdas sobre Maduro me la pela, yo lo he vivido en persona, no necesito que ningun panfleto me cuente nada.



Y que los anglousanos bloqueen y sancionen a Venezuela, que los anglos se queden con su oro que organicen sabotajes e intenten organizar revoluciones de colores para ti eso no importa, lo que hace el imperio según parece a ti no te ofende cuando el atacado es alguien que no te gusta, los medios occidentales llaman sátrapas tanto a Putín como a Maduro pese que ambos ganaron procesos electorales, y poco habrás vivido en persona porque por tus escritos se puede deducir que eres muy joven o quizás demasiado infantil e incongruente.


----------



## frangelico (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿ Y se van a encargar ellos de desnazificar Livov y alrededores, a cambio de recuperar territorios históricos ?
> 
> Y te recuerdo que yo conozco algún polaco que está nada satisfecho con las hordas de ucranianos que se tiene que tragar en su propio y actual territorio. Y los hay también que tiene *mal recuerdo de lo que hicieran los ucros con polacos en la IIGM*.



No me extraña. Los serraban vivos entre otras cosas.


----------



## kikepm (6 Jun 2022)

Esta es una cuestión que ningún pro OTAN es capaz de responder satisfactoriamente, y es un aspecto clave.

Cuando colapsó la URSS, la OTAN, cuyo único sentido existencial era la lucha contra el bloque soviético, debió disolverse y dejar paso a la ONU como medio para la resolución de conflictos internacionales.

Los dueños de la OTAN, EE.UU., vieron la oportunidad de mantenerla y de despojar a la ONU de sus funciones, y después de algunas invasiones con excusas falsas y bombardeos a infraestructuras civiles de varios países, ahora pretenden que el orden internacional se base en la no agresión a países soberanos, mientras arman a sus arietes contra sus propios objetivos.

Los rusos están haciendo exactamente lo que han visto hacer los últimos 25 años, con el agravante de que la OTAN jamás invadió o exterminó bajo la amenaza a sus fronteras.


Y esto es todo lo que hay que pensar sobre el tema. Las excusas baratas no sirven a cualquiera persona justa que haya vivido estas últimas décadas y sea capaz de informarse más allá del telediario.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jun 2022)

Brent 121.5

Sus vais a cagar


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

That is the question and the problem.  
Y no los polacos en su conjunto.
Y a los polacos, en su conjunto, los "pastorean" exactamente del mismo modo que nos "pastorean" aquí. No te quepa ninguna duda. O yo al menos me fio completamente de mi fuente polaca.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rusia saldrá victoriosa en Donbass en las próximas semanas - Der Spiegel*.
> 
> "La agencia de inteligencia extranjera de Alemania cree que la resistencia ucraniana podría incluso romperse en las próximas cuatro o cinco semanas. En una serie de sesiones informativas secretas celebradas en los últimos días, los analistas del BND señalaron que, los rusos son capaces de conquistar pequeñas extensiones de territorio cada día. El BND cree que las tropas rusas podrían tomar el control de todo el Donbass en agosto", escribió Der Spiegel.
> 
> ...



. Der Spiegel: Russia will win in Donbas soon - BB-CNTV

El hecho es que la agencia de inteligencia exterior del estado alemán piensa que la resistencia de Ucrania puede romperse en las próximas cuatro o cinco semanas. En varias sesiones informativas secretas en los últimos días, los analistas del BND señalaron que las fuerzas armadas de nuestro estado son capaces de conquistar algunas pequeñas secciones del territorio de los Independientes todos los días.

Cierto, es completamente incomprensible por qué algunas de estas discusiones clasificadas de repente se dieron a conocer a los medios. En este contexto, es muy parecido a un pato de periódico. Sin embargo, el BND considera muy posible que las tropas de la Federación Rusa puedan tomar todo el Donbás bajo su propio control en agosto.

El 24 de febrero comenzó una operación militar especial para desarmar y “desnazificar” a Ucrania. El presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, le dio un comienzo. El jefe de nuestro estado dijo que el propósito de estas acciones es proteger a los habitantes de Donbass del genocidio.

El uso activo de armas, incluidas las pesadas, ha estado ocurriendo en Ucrania durante más de tres meses. Esto, entre otras cosas, está relacionado con las enormes entregas de armas poderosas a los Independientes desde muchos estados occidentales. Muchos residentes locales se convirtieron en refugiados. Según algunas fuentes, hay millones de ellos.

Sergei Lavrov (Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa) señaló que el momento de la operación militar especial está relacionado con la orden de Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin de evitar ataques contra edificios civiles.

2 de junio Leonid Pasechnik (Jefe de la República Popular de Luhansk) informó al público preocupado que las fuerzas armadas de esta formación, reconocida por la Federación Rusa como independiente, controlan casi todo el territorio de la región. Denis Pushilin (Jefe de la RPD), a su vez, dijo a una amplia audiencia que su ejército entró en tres regiones de Ucrania.

.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> misma opinion se la deberian repatir.



O disolver la OTAN y fuck the USA!!

Lo último, en justa reciprocidad y por lo de la Nuland (creo).


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Bueno, habría que ver también a sueldo de quien trabajan estos "analistos"....



Empieza a buscar entre cientos que renunciaron su trabajo en MGIMO, después del estallido de la guerra en acto de protesta.




hartman dijo:


> misma opinion se la deberian repatir.



No.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Jun 2022)

Nuestro amigo Julian Yihadi estaba celebrando el derribo de un avión Ruso, cuando oh sorpresa es un derribo Blue on Blue.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pandemia creada a capricho, hambruna creada a capricho...



Ta todo organizao y planificao ... ¿ Para que nos vamos a engañar ?

Oh wait, que es todo es casual y fortuito, y lo que no fortuito es directamente culpa de putin y los rusos ...


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero eso vale cuando tú, como potencia, tienes una superioridad militar sin contestación. Pero cuando hay varias potencias que te pueden contestar, nuclearmente hablado, ya no puedes ir con violencia y sometiendo a los demás. La fuerzas están equilibradas en el nivel de destrucción, que en este caso sería total.




Por eso ahora las guerras son de otra manera y se utilizan otras técnicas para derrotar a quien amenaza tu hegemonía como hicieron por ejemplo a la URSS que la derrotaron infiltrándose para derribarla desde dentro que era la única forma de poder derrotarla.

Su problema es que dejaron cabos sueltos y Rusia los aprovechó para volver a levantarse y de otra manera volver a ser una amenaza a esa hegemonía del imperio.

Saludos.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Dugin está sobrevalorado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es mitologia...mitologia barata...estas averiado de la cabeza...y el que lo escribe ya no te digo...pero bueno...eres polaco, otra cosa no se


kelden dijo:


> Céntrate. Toda esta historia va de un imperio que se da cuenta de que está perdiendo su hegemonia ante otra gente infinitamente mas eficiente económicamente que ellos y para evitarlo tratan de sembrar el caos en medio mundo en el convencimiento de que de ese caos pueden sacar beneficio o, al menos, dificultar el desarrollo de los otros.
> 
> No hay planes maquiavélicos para la gente. Se trata de perpetuar su hegemonía y si por el camino se va media humanidad, que se vaya ....
> 
> Una vez resuelta la cuestión mayor, quien se queda con el título de macho alfa del cotarro, controla los recursos e impone sus reglas, el mundo seguirá como siempre desde hace miles de años: un 5 % de listillos viviendo a costa de un 95 % de gilipollas, gane quien gane. Para eso no hay que conspirar ni diseñar planes secretos, es lo que ha pasado toda la puta vida.



Nooooo...que vaaaaaaa...acaban de envenenar al 80% del primer mundo POR SUS SANTOS COJONAZOS, y por mentecatos como tu...

Pero conspiraciones e ingenieria social...NINGUNAAAAAA...

son mitologias de paranoicos...y tal...


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Empieza a buscar entre cientos que renunciaron su trabajo en MGIMO, después del estallido de la guerra en acto de protesta.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Sería que les pagaban mejor en otro sitio, o incluso que ya les pagaban también desde otro sitio.  

Y en todo caso, el que afirma carga con la prueba. En este caso, que los que "renunciaron" eran unos santos inocentes ... 
A mi no me hagas currar, que trabajo tengo para seguir el hilo y las fuentes que se citan.


----------



## NPI (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Lo del trigo Ucraniano supuestamente retenido por putin, esta claro que es otro muerto que le quieren cargar a Putin para las previsibles futuras hambrunas que puedan venir en un futuro próximo y por causas muy distintas a las 20 Tm de trigo de Ucrania (frente a 800 Tm de producción mundial) y supuestamente retenido por Putin. Lei hace poco algo asi como que en la India se habian incrementado un 50% el precio de los alimentos en no recuerdo que breve periodo de tiempo.
> 
> Luego lo de dar salida al mecado exterior de 20 Tm de trigo de ucrania, quiza sea más una necesidad de Zelensky y su panda y para ir pagando, al menos en parte, la deuda que están contrayendo.
> 
> ...



Archer Daniels Midland Company - ADM (EEUU)
Bunge International Ltd. (EEUU) 
Cargill Sociedad Anónima (EEUU)
Groupe Louis-Dreyfus (Francia/Países Bajos)


----------



## frangelico (6 Jun 2022)

Los turcos andan muy susceptibles y nacionalistas 









Turquía cambia su nombre en todos los idiomas y dejará de pronunciarse como «pavo» en inglés


A partir de ahora, el nombre se pronunciará «Türkiye» y el cambio, según ha confirmado la ONU, será «inmediato»



www.abc.es


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Nooooo...que vaaaaaaa...acaban de envenenar al 80% del primer mundo POR SUS SANTOS COJONAZOS, y por mentecatos como tu...
> 
> Pero conspiraciones e ingenieria social...NINGUNAAAAAA...
> 
> son mitologias de paranoicos...y tal...



jojojojojo ... tienes el pack completo. Magufo vacunero ....   Seguro que también eres de los que piensan que Maduro le tangó las elecciones a Trump por el wifi del centro de datos .... 

Si es que os mereceis que Jesús Gil hubiera llegado a presidente y hecho ministro a su caballo ....  Este puto pais y su gente no merece otra cosa ...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jun 2022)

> Julc dijo:
> ¿Maduro es bueno ahora?
> Balla





Malevich dijo:


> Oceania nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia.
> Satrapía, régimen, narcodictura, chavismo, comunismo caribeño.... Todo ello ha pasado a mejor vida.



Realmente Maduro y su antecesor, Chavez, siempre estuvieron a las órdenes de Washington. Igual Castro y sus secuelas. Y antes los banano 'salvadores de la patria' que contribuyeron a arruinar el Imperio Español, desmembrándolo y construyendo naciones bastardas controladas por la masonería, que es lo mismo que decir Whashington-Londres.

Ya lo he explicado hasta el hartazgo en estos foros. USA no podía permitir un Imperio en sus fronteras. Tampoco naciones productivas y boyantes. Para eso crearon 1º 'salva-patrias'. Después dictadorzuelos de medio pelo como Castro y adláteres, así podían imponer sanciones mientras sus masoncillos arruinaban cualquier capacidad competitiva en las naciones que usurpaban ¿quien invertiría en Venezuela con sus expropiaciones? por poner un ejemplo.

Los tontos útiles que creen en esas chorradas izquierdosas, son parte de la sexta columna al servicio de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Siempre y desde el minuto uno, eso fueron los marxismos, comunismos, socialismos y derivados. Creados aprovechando las desigualdades reales y aumentándolas con su propaganda. Ya se cargaron mucho antes la monarquía francesa con su 'Egalité, Igualité y Fraternité'. Primavera de colores en siglos pasados.

Los que defienden la izquierda, son tontos útiles al servicio de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Luego tenemos al gobierno ruso teniendo que publicitar su 'gran guerra patria' y mantener aquella supuesta gloria, dado que la mayoría borreguil no es capaz de entender que se la metieron hasta la tráquea. Y confraternizar con los siervos usanos allende el mar para mantener el circo de 'gloria' ante su plebe ¿acaso podría la nación rusa asimilar que aquello fue una mierda pinchada en un palo? ¿acaso podrían entender que terminar con aquella monarquía zarista solo fue realmente útil a sus enemigos depredadores? cabalgando contradicciones está el gobierno ruso... y la verdad brilla por su ausencia como en todas las guerras.

La mayoría no entiende estas cosas. La mayoría se cree la propaganda. Y si ha vivido el siglo XX y tiene años apostando por las ideologías de izquierda, peor. Eso de darse cuenta de que ha estado cabalgando unicornios, es muy, muy duro de aceptar. Y más cuando en su apuesta pagó en sangre y dolor. Cuan jodido es aceptar que te han engañado y que has estado apoyando una causa bastarda cuando hay sangre y dolor por medio. La mayoría no despertará de ese sueño, pesadilla mejor, hasta re-encontrarse con su Creador. Allí cuando la verdad refulja como el Sol de mediodía.

Cuanto nos queda de llorar a todos.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> jojojojojo ... tienes el pack completo. Magufo vacunero ....   Seguro que también eres de los que piensan que Maduro le tangó las elecciones a Trump por el wifi del centro de datos ....
> 
> Si es que os mereceis que Jesús Gil hubiera llegado a presidente y hecho ministro a su caballo ....  Este puto pais y su gente no merece otra cosa ...



Tu sal al balcon ...aplaude a las ocho...mira a ferreras...vota a la cosas chulas...y en otoño la cuarta y la quinta...

Tomate el sintron para la tension y a dormir Manolin...mira que das por el culo...el jodio niño este...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Jun 2022)

__





PORN: Entrevistan a un prisionero nazi de los ucrania en plan "confesionario" y aparece el ruso al que pateo la cabeza por detras con los puntos


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/porn-entrevistan-a-un-prisionero-nazi-de-los-ucrania-en-plan-confesionario-y-aparece-el-ruso-al-que-pateo-la-cabeza-por-detras-con-los-puntos.1767432/...




www.burbuja.info







https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/06/wMvI8xO8EhfgFyedQaT4_05_48d62a1456a06c3e317f22be218538ba_video_original.mp4
















Mr. Deeds


Fighter of the People's Militia of the DNR who was captured by the Ukrainian Army in a meeting with a member of the Ukrainian Army who tortured him for several days, and w




anonup.com




ALGO ASI COMO QUE ESTE LE PEGO PATADAS EN LA CABEZA AL CALVO. CUANDO ESTABA PRISIONERO DE GUERRA DE LOS NAZIS DE UCRANIA

y no se si otros mataron a puñaldas a otro por ahi con el que esta sin camiseta delante

AHORA LA SITUACION SE INVIERTE​


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> 8 años de adiestramiento, asesoramiento y equipamiento de la yanki-otan para esto:
> 
> yo le hubiese puesto música de Benny Hill
> 
> ...



No me llama la atención el parche del soldado ucraniano, sino los dos prisioneros que tiene, con los ojos y manos totalmente envueltos en cinta americana (de uno de ellos solo se ven las manos). Entiendo que les aten las manos, pero envolverles los ojos de esa forma me parece innecesario e inhumano. Ese soldado ucraniano tiene una sonrisa de hiena, no se está comportando como un ser humano.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Ahi esta claro que les hace falta una mujer.



Yo los veo suficientemente fuertes y capaces de arreglárselas sin ayuda


----------



## Besarionis (6 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano
> 
> 
> Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas
> ...



Si lo dice El País, fácil... Se le da la vuelta a todo y obtenemos la verdad.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los turcos andan muy susceptibles y nacionalistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estuve el pasado Mayo en Turquía, concretamente Estambul-Capadocia. Me asombró ver inmensas banderas turcas del tamaño (sin exagerar) de edificios ondeando al viento. Y jardines muy bien cuidados, nada de basura en las calles, y menos en estos jardines. Es cierto que Turquía promueve su nación, aunque debo destacar, que habían asquerosos carteles de Disney y Marvel colgados de las farolas. Espero, por su bien, que erradiquen tal podredumbre nefasta y venenosa, pues de otra forma, terminarán igual de corrompidos que nosotros.


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo creo que esto estaba planeado desde el primer día. Recordemos que al comienzo de la guerra salieron por el País Vasco (sin avisar, y por lo que me han contado hubo miedo y llamadas a Madrid desde Ajuria Enea) muchos tanques con destino a Finlandia, nada menos. Lo aue no se es si realmente fueron a Finlandia o acabaron en Letonia. El caso es que el material en Ucrania solo se puede meter por el lado polaco, así que fueron ya previsores, estén en Letonia o Finlandia no van a tardar mucho en llegar.



Oye, el que dos puntos estén muy lejos del Pais Vasco no significa q estén muy próximos entre sí.

Yo te digo lo siguiente. Un tanque llega antes, en número de horas ya sea carretera o tren , desde el PV hasta la frontera más cercana con Ucrania( Hungria o Eslovaquia ) que desde Helsinki teniendo en cuenta que hay transporte marítimo, estiba y desestiba.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El trabajo del pesado sistema de lanzallamas "Khokhlopek" en dirección a #Izyu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Han censurado todas las cuentas de este mensaje. Muchas veces, por falta de tiempo, leo con retraso el hilo y me encuentro que han suspendido las cuentas. Censura pura y dura en la democracia de las libertades. Es lo que hay.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Han censurado todas las cuentas de este mensaje. Muchas veces, por falta de tiempo, leo con retraso el hilo y me encuentro que han suspendido las cuentas. Censura pura y dura en la democracia de las libertades. Es lo que hay.



Sigo sobre 50 cuentas aproximadamente, y pese a ir añadiendo de vez en cuando alguna nueva el número se mantiene o incluso disminuye. En algunas ocasiones me vi obligado a buscar aposta nuevas cuentas para reponer las censuradas. Es una constante desde el inicio de la guerra. Además se cargan las punteras. Pero es lo que hay, son sus normas y se las follan como y cuando quieren.

La que citas creo que es una italiana que se cargaron ayer. Muy buena y de la que tengo sacado mucho material.



https://twitter.com/ZperLaVittoria


----------



## NPI (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Con buena voluntad y dado que están en África los principales clientes, si Rusia tiene una cosecha normal y le dejan sacarla y en Europa se raciona un poco el consumo vía precios , se podría sustituir a Ucrania en los mercados. El problema es que en general el mundo lleva muchos años coqueteando con una crisis alimentaria porque hay muchos países que o bien se han acomodado a la dependencia o bien han llegado a sus límites absolutos de capacidad productiva (y sigue creciendo su población). Al final el "Just in time" de Toyota se ha trasladado a toda la economía y a saber si no estamos en el momento más bajo de reservas de cereal de la historia. Antes en España teníamos el Servicio Nacional del Trigo con sus silos , hoy a saber.
> 
> Y ojo que las compañías que mueven todo esto y se forran con la escasez son anglosajonas y bastante opacas (muchas no cotizan siquiera).
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

Traigo andanadas termobaricas de Kasparov, Cuckrones a cubierto


----------



## willbeend (6 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia que pocas veces se dan estas situaciones... muy bueno.

El nazi debe ser "el manco de lepanto" que vimos anteriormente por ahi con ojitos de corderito degollado no? Es que veo que en todo el video no muestran sus brazos de codo para abajo.

En el video del interrogatorio se le veia explicando con carita de bueno niño, que ahi en Fragel Rock una noche que habian bebido fueron a matar a puñaladas a un prisionero ruso. Pero que el solo estaba ahi sin apuñalarle, que fue un compañero. Luego decia que al dia siguiente una tipa de cruz roja (creo) le pregunto que que habia pasado con el prisionero ruso y este le dijo que lo habia matado el... un interrogatorio que naturalmente no colo... 

Pinta fatal para el nazi... manco y torturador de rusos.... buf, el otro brazo se lo dejaran para no tener que ponerle una asistenta en prision, pero los huevos no le van a durar mucho, va a tener que mear sentado en adelante.

Edit: @elgatochimpliflinguir Voy a poner tus enlaces de nuevo porque aqui hay mucho con alergia a los gatos...





__





PORN: Entrevistan a un prisionero nazi de los ucrania en plan "confesionario" y aparece el ruso al que pateo la cabeza por detras con los puntos


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/porn-entrevistan-a-un-prisionero-nazi-de-los-ucrania-en-plan-confesionario-y-aparece-el-ruso-al-que-pateo-la-cabeza-por-detras-con-los-puntos.1767432/...




www.burbuja.info







https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/06/wMvI8xO8EhfgFyedQaT4_05_48d62a1456a06c3e317f22be218538ba_video_original.mp4
















Mr. Deeds


Fighter of the People's Militia of the DNR who was captured by the Ukrainian Army in a meeting with a member of the Ukrainian Army who tortured him for several days, and w




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hostia que pocas veces se dan estas situaciones... muy bueno.
> 
> El nazi debe ser "el manco de lepanto" que vimos anteriormente por ahi con ojitos de corderito degollado no? Es que veo que en todo el video no muestran sus brazos de codo para abajo.
> 
> ...



QUE CUADRO Xd


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Resumencito sin desperdicio.


----------



## willbeend (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> No me llama la atención el parche del soldado ucraniano, sino los dos prisioneros que tiene, con los ojos y manos totalmente envueltos en cinta americana (de uno de ellos solo se ven las manos). Entiendo que les aten las manos, pero envolverles los ojos de esa forma me parece innecesario e inhumano. Ese soldado ucraniano tiene una sonrisa de hiena, no se está comportando como un ser humano.



A ese ya lo tienen mas que fichao, tiene hasta entrada en la wikipedia  y no es coña... es un joven youtuber maidanero de buena familia y muy patriota con al que se le supone una carrera de "derecho", que es lo que se necesita en las familias oligarcas, para seguir explotando sus privilegios.

A este lo acabaran pillando los rusos, antes o despues de que acabe la operacion especial.


----------



## willbeend (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Sigo sobre 50 cuentas aproximadamente, y pese a ir añadiendo de vez en cuando alguna nueva el número se mantiene o incluso disminuye. En algunas ocasiones me vi obligado a buscar aposta nuevas cuentas para reponer las censuradas. Es una constante desde el inicio de la guerra. Además se cargan las punteras. Pero es lo que hay, son sus normas y se las follan como y cuando quieren.
> 
> La que citas creo que es una italiana que se cargaron ayer. Muy buena y de la que tengo sacado mucho material.
> 
> ...



Te lo curras mucho para traernos la comida a la mesa


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Jun 2022)

Entró un compañero y dijo: "Vamos a matar a un preso". Entré, lo apuñalé seis veces y me fui. El cuerpo fue retirado el segundo día. - Mira a la derecha. ¿Tu recuerdas? Yo recuerdo. Bueno, Dios es tu juez - ¿Lo apuñalaste? Sí: APU Marine Killer se encuentra con la víctima.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El inquietante factor común de todos estos políticos europeos es que salieron de la política nacional como apestados por estar involucrados en casos de corrupción y en cambio en la UE se les acepta . Que la política comunitaria haya sido un vertedero de viejas glorias pase, pero es que ahora lo es de ladrones .



Se hace adrede. Un pasado corrupto garantiza a los amos que puedan deponerte en cualquier momento sacando algún trapo sucio de tu pasado. (Véase Rato). Eso, o que tengas algún vicio oculto que aflore. (Véase Dominique Strauss-Kahn).


----------



## JAGGER (6 Jun 2022)

No quieren entender que Rusia se hunde. 









Las sanciones, una bomba de relojería capaz de descabalgar la economía rusa a partir del verano


Si no llega a un acuerdo que rebaje el castigo occidental, Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas




elpais.com





Rusia se va a la mierda. Un plan extraordinario el del puti.


----------



## helicida (6 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No quieren entender que Rusia se hunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Moscú se enfrenta a una progresiva desindustrialización que irá mermando poco a poco sus niveles de riqueza y empleo, alertan los analistas*



Tienen recursos e industria y la van a perder porque los papelingos pierden valor y todo el mundo sabe que lo que mueve las máquinas y lo que se come son las fibras de celulosa.

Sin embargo nosotros que no tenemos ni industria ni recursos y dependemos hasta para fertilizar nuestros cultivos de sus exportaciones de nitrato, vamos a salir ganando. Y de paso nuestros papelingos también pierden valor.

Si lo dice ElPaís melocreo.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dicen en los comentarios que los rusos disparan tan de cerca porque tienen miedo y están desesperados y esas cosas.
> 
> 
> Lo cierto es que tirar tan a ras no se ve a menudo.



Tiros a quemaropa, eso no es miedo, todo lo contrario significa que los ucranianos deben estar tan bajos de armamentos que ya no tienen antitanques disponibles para ser usados y solo les queda armamento de corto alcance. Los rusos tienen tal seguridad que se acercan al blanco para no fallar.


----------



## raptors (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lávate de la boca antes de hablar sobre polaco. Ni fascismo polaco ni nada. Ignorante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




*Jaja este lamepisos de los gUSAnos...* se ofende porque dicen que polonia es la ramera de los gUSAnos... Nada más hay que ver el papel de polonia en la historia... para darse cuenta del triste papel de patiño que ha desempeñado polonia...


----------



## dedalo00 (6 Jun 2022)

*Mariúpol deja atrás la industria metalúrgica*
La Acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol, fue escenario de los combates más duros de la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania, hoy la instalación industrial esta destruida.


*Datos del FBI revelan que mercenarios estadounidenses participaron en agresión contra Venezuela*
Investigación del FBI revela que al menos un mercenario estadounidense, que hoy se encuentra en Ucrania, participó en el intento de magnicidio contra el Presidente Nicolás Maduro.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Traigo andanadas termobaricas de Kasparov, Cuckrones a cubierto



Joder con esas andanadas si que los orcos desalojan Sverodonetsk
Al mariki, al mariki, que rabioso se os ve ultimamente....


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

Me levanto,entro, observo que el charocontraataque de Sverodonetsk y las cositas chulas de Jersón van viento en popa, saludo y me voy.
Buen día putitas follapiratas


----------



## willbeend (6 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Mariúpol deja atrás la industria metalúrgica*
> La Acería de Azovstal, en Mariúpol, fue escenario de los combates más duros de la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania, hoy la instalación industrial esta destruida.



Bueno estando en la playa, pueden montar ahi algo de industria turistica que los rusos bien tienen que gastarse sus revalorizados rublos. Azovstal pueden restaurarlo convirtiendolo en una zona de paint ball, pasaje del terror y escape rooms.... imaginate, triunfaria mas que disneyworld y los frikis iban a hacer cola. Como bonus les pueden regalar una visita por Chernobyl.

Le pueden sacar todo el jugo que quieran, ademas los calvos tienen Turquia a mano para rematar las vacaciones con un buen implante de pelo.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No quieren entender que Rusia se hunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo comenté antes. Es Lo País, y es el Javi Cuesta. Credibilidad cero.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Se hace adrede. Un pasado corrupto garantiza a los amos que puedan deponerte en cualquier momento sacando algún trapo sucio de tu pasado. (Véase Rato). Eso, o que tengas algún vicio oculto que aflore. (Véase Dominique Strauss-Kahn).



Así es más fácil controlarlos. Si se les cruza un cable y pretenden llevar la contraria a sus amos, éstos siempre pueden airear sus trapos sucios. Que si son unos chorizos que han robado a espuertas, que si tienen tal o cual adicción, que sus vicios son algo feos, etc.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

MOSCÚ, 6 de junio. /TASS/. Moscú y Washington no pueden separarse por completo, dijo el embajador de Estados Unidos en Rusia, John Sullivan, en una entrevista con TASS.

“Tampoco nos vamos a separar nunca por completo. No podemos simplemente cortar las relaciones diplomáticas y no hablar”, dijo. "Como mínimo, nos sentamos cerca uno del otro en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU en Nueva York todos los días. Pase lo que pase, es mejor que hablemos entre nosotros en la ONU, en el Consejo de Seguridad. Y deberíamos tener embajadas. Esta es la mínimo indispensable. Esto es básico".

"Deberíamos tener embajadas en Moscú y en Washington, no solo la misión rusa ante la ONU. Solo creo que, de hecho, nunca podremos llegar a ese nivel de separación completa porque estamos unidos como miembros permanentes de la [ONU] Consejo de Seguridad. Y al habernos unido de esa manera, necesitamos continuar comprometiéndonos entre nosotros a pesar de los muchos temas controvertidos que tenemos. Nos vemos, hablamos y presentamos todos los días en Nueva York. Eso es un mínimo". Sullivan enfatizó.


----------



## dabuti (6 Jun 2022)

Opinones sore los criminales de Azov de vecinos de Mariupol.
Links dentro del vídeo de Graham Phillips.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Parece que los ukronazis ya usan los cañones yankees.

Militares ucranianos bombardean un pueblo de la provincia rusa de Kursk, cerca de la frontera








Militares ucranianos bombardean un pueblo de la provincia rusa de Kursk, cerca de la frontera







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Y que los anglousanos bloqueen y sancionen a Venezuela, que los anglos se queden con su oro que organicen sabotajes e intenten organizar revoluciones de colores para ti eso no importa, lo que hace el imperio según parece a ti no te ofende cuando el atacado es alguien que no te gusta, los medios occidentales llaman sátrapas tanto a Putín como a Maduro pese que ambos ganaron procesos electorales, y poco habrás vivido en persona porque por tus escritos se puede deducir que eres muy joven o quizás demasiado infantil e incongruente.



O tú demasiado viejo. Por cierto, que a Venezuela la hayan puteado no hace bueno al régimen. Y lo que dice @crocodile sobre la miseria de la población lo dice tanta gente que es difícil pensar que sea mentira.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Opinones sore los criminales de Azov de vecinos de Mariupol.
> Links dentro del vídeo de Graham Phillips.




RUSIA esta liberando a pueblos como hIzo en la segunda guerra mundial

genfe feliz que no se veia antes ... hablando a camaras.. antes no salia nadie y eso que lo intentarian a destajo.

el problema es que no sabeis quienes son los buenos... si os han metido en casa como en auswitz y aplaudiais porque os encerrabban.....pero como cojones vais a ver que os estan matando en vida


rusia es la familia, los valores, la.cultura cristiana
y los satanicos sois los gays lesbianas, moronegrada , el netflix.y toda esa basura


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Se reportan grandes movimientos de tanques rusos desde Crimea pasando por Kherson desde ayer.


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La lujosa mansión de la hija de la amante de Lavrov en Londres... costó 5 millones £. Por supuesto dicha hijo tuvo que abandonar Reino Unido. Gromyko (alias mister no) te viene grande Lavrov.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Típico chisme de servicios secretos, una manera indirecta de decir que Lavrov es un ladrón, lo que puede ser cierto, pero imposible de comprobar por nosotros, pero el objetivo de sembrar la sospecha queda cumplido


----------



## dabuti (6 Jun 2022)

Si nos atacan, iremos contra los centros de toma de decisiones de los ucranios.









Medvédev advierte de una respuesta en caso de que Ucrania use los sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples de EE.UU. contra el territorio ruso


"En ese caso, nuestras Fuerzas Armadas no tendrán más remedio que atacar los centros de toma de decisiones", afirmó el exmandatario.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

comienzan los default en empresas norteamericanas


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Típico chisme de servicios secretos, una manera indirecta de decir que Lavrov es un ladrón, lo que puede ser cierto, pero imposible de comprobar por nosotros, pero el objetivo de sembrar la sospecha queda cumplido



Es un clásico a la hora de difamar a alguien. Se suelta cualquier chisme sobre él, que resulta muy complicado comprobar si es cierto o no. Si el otro lo desmiente, le echan en cara que está mintiendo; su palabra contra la de ellos, el "malo" contra los "buenos", que siempre tienen razón y tal porque son los buenos... Por otro lado, si el difamado decide no entrar al trapo y callarse, los otros espetarán el "¿veis como tengo razón? es un chorizo".

Al final, se cree al que difama, objetivo cumplido ya que la reputación del difamado ha quedado manchada. Como en toda manipulación mediática, la verdad se acaba conociendo, pero llegará tarde y sin resultado alguno. Lo que se buscaba ya se consiguió.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

la.ministra de asuntos exteriores de alemania se niega a recibir al.embajador de ucrania..... cositas jajajajaj


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Los medios ucranianos informan que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, de repente está profundamente preocupado por la situación en el frente. La situación, según él, se está deteriorando, hay hechos de deserción y rendición

Ministerio de Defensa de "Ucrania" propone, para estabilizar la situación en el frente, cito, "tomar medidas inmediatas para la movilización adicional de ciudadanos nacidos en 1962-2004". Parece que Kiev reclutará un nuevo lote de carne de cañón.


----------



## Sinjar (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> solo quiero saber si polonia quiere parte del pastel ucraniano.



Corazón me dice que sí pero la mente me dice que no. Esta claro que las fronteras actuales de Polonia son ahistóricas. ¿Por qué de repente Rusia necesita a Polonia para intentar justificar partición de Ucrania? No veo haciendo esto la verdad porque Polonia sufrió particiones entre 1772-1795 y dejó de existir como estado durante 123 años. Luego Polonia recuperó en 1918 su independencia y territorios suyos entre 1918-1921, básicamente porque las potencias que hicieron aquellas particiones, se desintegraron y perdieron la guerra.

En plan sentimental claro que me cambio a Szczecin, Wrocław por Grondo, Brzesc, Lvov y algo más pero es un juego demasiado peligroso que daría a Rusia una herramienta para su propaganda, además de enemistar a los polacos y ucranianos para sembrar la semilla de un futuro conflicto. Propondría disolver Kaliningrado y repartirlo entre Polonia y Alemania, total Rusia tiene ganancias territoriales en Ucrania a cambio.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Corazón me dice que sí pero la mente me dice que no. Esta claro que las fronteras actuales de Polonia son ahistóricas. ¿Por qué de repente Rusia necesita a Polonia para intentar justificar partición de Ucrania? No veo haciendo esto la verdad porque Polonia sufrió particiones entre 1772-1795 y dejó de existir como estado durante 123 años. Luego Polonia recuperó en 1918 su independencia y territorios suyos entre 1918-1921, básicamente porque las potencias que hicieron aquellas particiones, se desintegraron y perdieron la guerra.
> 
> En plan sentimental claro que me cambio a Szczecin, Wrocław por Grondo, Brzesc, Lvov y algo más pero es un juego demasiado peligroso que daría a Rusia una herramienta para su propaganda, además de enemistar a los polacos y ucranianos para sembrar la semilla de un futuro conflicto. Propondría disolver Kaliningrado y repartirlo entre Polonia y Alemania, total Rusia tiene ganancias territoriales en Ucrania a cambio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo que está claro es que farlopenski es gueno


----------



## Sinjar (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> comienzan los default en empresas norteamericanas



Recomiendo este hilo.



Básicamente dice que EEUU vive de deuda y técnicamente esta bancarrota por lo que se viene pobreza masiva y un nuevo sistema de control. Tantas decadas de endeudamiento no tienen marcha atrás.

La deuda total de EE.UU. es de 90 billones de dólares. Los pasivos no financiados de EE. UU. ascienden a 169 billones de dólares. Combinados, son $778 000 por ciudadano estadounidense o $2 067 000 por contribuyente estadounidense Recuerde, la única forma en que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos puede operar ahora es imprimiendo más dinero. Lo que significa que la hiperinflación es inevitable. El valor total de TODAS las empresas que cotizan en el mercado de valores de EE. UU. es de 53 billones de dólares. El valor real es mucho menor porque EE. UU. ha estado imprimiendo billones para proporcionar préstamos sin intereses a los bancos de inversión para impulsar el mercado de valores. Es una estafa. La mayor parte de los 53 billones de dólares es aire.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Típico chisme de servicios secretos, una manera indirecta de decir que Lavrov es un ladrón, lo que puede ser cierto, pero imposible de comprobar por nosotros, pero el objetivo de sembrar la sospecha queda cumplido



No, es una clara manera de decir que mucho rajar sobre occidente que buena parte de la élite rusa quiere veranear en países occidentales, irse de vacaciones allí. En vez de tener lujosa mansión allí, pues en Sochi. Patriarca de Moscú otro qué tal: tiene un reloj por valor de 1 millón $.




crocodile dijo:


> Parece que los ukronazis ya usan los cañones yankees.
> 
> Militares ucranianos bombardean un pueblo de la provincia rusa de Kursk, cerca de la frontera
> 
> ...



Se llama "desescalar al conflicto"

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Corazón me dice que sí pero la mente me dice que no. Esta claro que las fronteras actuales de Polonia son ahistóricas. ¿Por qué de repente Rusia necesita a Polonia para intentar justificar partición de Ucrania? No veo haciendo esto la verdad porque Polonia sufrió particiones entre 1772-1795 y dejó de existir como estado durante 123 años. Luego Polonia recuperó en 1918 su independencia y territorios suyos entre 1918-1921, básicamente porque las potencias que hicieron aquellas particiones, se desintegraron y perdieron la guerra.
> 
> En plan sentimental claro que me cambio a Szczecin, Wrocław por Grondo, Brzesc, Lvov y algo más pero es un juego demasiado peligroso que daría a Rusia una herramienta para su propaganda, además de enemistar a los polacos y ucranianos para sembrar la semilla de un futuro conflicto. Propondría disolver Kaliningrado y repartirlo entre Polonia y Alemania, total Rusia tiene ganancias territoriales en Ucrania a cambio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Es que hay que tener en cuenta que ciudades como Lvov o Ivano-Frankovsk (la antigua Stanislawow) son de mayoría ucraniana, mayoría abrumadora. Si Polonia recupera esos territorios, va a tener un problema con esos ucranianos. Porque ellos no quieren estar subordinados a Varsovia, ni siquiera el concederles una amplia autonomía les iba a calmar. Sería una situación peor que la tiene Rumanía con los húngaros.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los medios ucranianos informan que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, de repente está profundamente preocupado por la situación en el frente. La situación, según él, se está deteriorando, hay hechos de deserción y rendición
> 
> Ministerio de Defensa de "Ucrania" propone, para estabilizar la situación en el frente, cito, "tomar medidas inmediatas para la movilización adicional de ciudadanos nacidos en 1962-2004". Parece que Kiev reclutará un nuevo lote de carne de cañón.




aparte del problema humano y de incapacidad profesional las fuerzas ucras no tienen combustible

rusia siemplemente esta alargando el proceso para que los ukros se vayan entregando.... esta vez no hay prisa por llegar a berlin.

la orden es que haya el mininimo de bajas.posible asi que el.avance se hace por desgaste ukro... 

lo que no sabemos en el foro.que fuerzas ukras wuedan en odessa y nikolay...esa es la clave para el.final de la operacion


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Ucrania ataca Donetsk


El sábado por la noche, población y periodistas de Donetsk alertaban sobre el que posiblemente ha sido el peor bombardeo ucraniano contra la ciudad en los últimos siete años. Desde el peligroso ver…




slavyangrad.es











Ucrania ataca Donetsk


06/06/2022


El sábado por la noche, población y periodistas de Donetsk alertaban sobre el que posiblemente ha sido el peor bombardeo ucraniano contra la ciudad en los últimos siete años. Tras el peligroso verano de 2014, cuando la guerra llegó a las puertas de la ciudad en el intento de Ucrania de sitiarla y aislarla de Lugansk y de la frontera rusa y la toma del aeropuerto en 2015, cuando se alejó algo más a las tropas enemigas, la capital de la RPD había sido uno de los lugares más seguros de Donbass, especialmente en su centro. Mientras que sus afueras han sido bombardeadas repetidamente durante estos primeros ocho años de la guerra, el centro había quedado protegido por la distancia y por el sinsentido que suponía bombardear una ciudad en la que las posiciones militares se encuentran lejos del centro.

Todo eso ha cambiado recientemente. En marzo, un Tochka U causó una veintena de muertos en pleno centro de la ciudad. En aquel momento, Ucrania, como ha hecho sistemáticamente desde 2014, culpó a Rusia del bombardeo. Varios han sido los episodios de bombardeos de las zonas de viviendas unifamiliares cercanas al centro de Donetsk en estas semanas, pero la situación ha empeorado en los últimos diez días y es de esperar que continúe en esa línea a medida que se acerca la batalla por Avdeevka, punto fuerte de Ucrania en los alrededores de la ciudad más importante de Donbass.

La semana pasada, por primera vez en muchos años, Ucrania utilizó su artillería contra algunas de las zonas consideradas como más seguras de la retaguardia de Donetsk y de Makeevka, recordando a la población que, disponga o no de artillería pesada occidental, sigue teniendo la oportunidad y la voluntad de atacar, sin ningún sentido militar, una ciudad que perdió hace ocho años.

El bombardeo del sábado por la noche, que causó víctimas y numerosos daños, hizo reaparecer en la capital de la RPD las consecuencias del uso de los sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples Grad, notorios por su capacidad de crear daños materiales, pero, ante todo, por su falta de precisión. El vídeo en el que, desde la distancia, pueden observarse los estallidos de los proyectiles, muestra lo que Ucrania está dispuesta a hacer para mantener la guerra en la ciudad.




El domingo, en sus informes del frente, la prensa occidental se refería al desarrollo de la guerra en Kramatorsk, Svyatogorsk o Severodonetsk, pero no hubo mención alguna a lo ocurrido en Donetsk, un ataque sin más objetivo que amedrentar a la población. Como recogen fuentes ucranianas críticas con el Gobierno es de esperar que este tipo de ataques se repitan, o incluso empeoren, a medida que Ucrania reciba la artillería pesada occidental con la que poder bombardear objetivos a una distancia incluso mayor. Así lo recogía ayer _ZeRada:

Algo más sobre el ataque de artillería más fuerte en Donetsk desde 2014 que se produjo ayer _[el sábado por la noche]. _La guerra a gran escala que se produce desde el 24 de febrero ha afectado a prácticamente todo el país, pero, otra vez, el este se lleva la peor parte. Mariupol, Volnovaja, Járkov, Severodonetsk, Gorlovka, Donetsk. 

Donetsk, que en parte estaba esperando esta guerra (como última opción de conseguir la paz) se ha hecho más peligrosa desde que empezó. Hay más bombardeos, miles de personas movilizadas, cientos de muertos y heridos. 

Nuestros lectores de la RPD nos escriben que, hace una semana, comenzó una nueva oleada de movilización. 

La guerra en dirección a Avdeevka no se está produciendo de la forma que la población de Donetsk la imaginaba en los últimos ocho años. Esperaban que, con la entrada oficial de la Federación Rusa, su presencia sería múltiple y el progreso, rápido. En la práctica, las tropas rusas se encuentran en Jerson, Zaporozhie, Járkov y Severodonetsk. En la zona de Donetsk, la milicia popular de la RPD es quien lleva el ataque por tierra. Aunque dispone de la cobertura de la aviación _[algo de lo que carecía desde 2014, pero que no puede paliar las evidentes carencias materiales de una milicia popular que, a pesar de haberse defendido frente a un ejército mejor armado, sigue teniendo una fuerza inferior a la del Ejército Ucraniano-_Ed_].

_La artillería ucraniana sigue siendo capaz de disparar prácticamente contra todo Donetsk. Con el inicio de la guerra, la cuestión del agua no ha hecho más que empeorar. O simplemente no hay suministro o lo hay uno de cada varios días dependiendo de la zona.

El principal temor de los residentes de la RPD es que la OTAN realmente entregue artillería de largo alcance y que los bombardeos sigan aumentando. Ese miedo se debe al hecho de que la OTAN puede restringir a Zelensky el uso de esos recursos contra territorio de la Federación Rusa. Así que la RPD/RPL se convertirán en los únicos objetivos posibles y justificados para Ucrania para usar esos sistemas._

El temor de la población de la RPD y la RPL está más que justificado. Ucrania, que perdió ciudades como Donetsk hace ocho años, un tiempo en el que la población no ha recibido de Kiev más que bombardeos, el bloqueo económico y acusaciones de _autobombardeos_, debe ser consciente de que no podrá recuperar a esa población. Y eso facilita para el comando del Ejército Ucraniano justificar bombardeos sin sentido contra la población civil en zonas que carecen de objetivo militar alguno.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Embajador de EE.UU. en Rusia no descarta el cierre de las Embajadas en Moscú y Washington








Embajador de EE.UU. en Rusia no descarta el cierre de las Embajadas en Moscú y Washington


John Sullivan aseguró que "esa no es la intención del presidente Biden ni del Gobierno estadounidense".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Y que los anglousanos bloqueen y sancionen a Venezuela, que los anglos se queden con su oro que organicen sabotajes e intenten organizar revoluciones de colores para ti eso no importa, lo que hace el imperio según parece a ti no te ofende cuando el atacado es alguien que no te gusta, los medios occidentales llaman sátrapas tanto a Putín como a Maduro pese que ambos ganaron procesos electorales, y poco habrás vivido en persona porque por tus escritos se puede deducir que eres muy joven o quizás demasiado infantil e incongruente.



La cantidad de sifrinos (pijos de raigambre colonial que proceden de familias extractivas del saqueo en Venezuela)
que pululan por internet, desde la "pequeña venezuela" de la corte madrileña u otras urbanizaciones vinculadas,
nunca podrán odiar mas a quienes les cortaron el morón de vivir de las rentas y sus privilegios adquiridos arteramente.

Y, sin embargo, Maduro le agradece a Putin que EEUU y Europa se bajen de la burra y tengan que suplicarle petroleo
y retirarle sanciones...Recordando como los escuálidos criollos echaban pestes de Putin y de que los rusos invadían
Venezuela...
La vida es una tómbola.


----------



## Artedi (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El inquietante factor común de todos estos políticos europeos es que salieron de la política nacional como apestados por estar involucrados en casos de corrupción y en cambio en la UE se les acepta . Que la política comunitaria haya sido un vertedero de viejas glorias pase, pero es que ahora lo es de ladrones .



Recomiendo un video, viejo ya (2006), donde el amigo Neil Farage hace una "auditoría humana" de la Comisión de la UE ante todo el parlamento:

Todos de mierda hasta las orejas



EDITO para añadir uno de los últimos euro-videos de Farage, en este caso dándole cera a doña Úrsula von der Poyen. Es de hace tres años y resulta absolutamente profético.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

*RT*

El heredero de "la sublime puerta" va subiendo el tono.

*Erdogan: "El sistema construido por Occidente para defender su seguridad y bienestar se está destruyendo"*

Publicado:5 jun 2022 17:32 GMT


Segundo aviso.

*Putin: "En caso de suministro de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, sacaremos conclusiones y podremos atacar objetivos que todavía no hemos atacado"*

Dólares sangrientos.
* "Cuánto ama EE.UU. la guerra": China destaca que Washington invirtió 400 veces más en Ucrania que en cooperación económica con los países de la ASEAN *

Publicado:5 jun 2022 08:18 GMT


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

Debo ser de los pocos que no te ha pasado al ignore, pero no caigas en la grosería de vanagloriarte de cadáveres porque eso es deleznable. 

La guerra es un asunto sucio y feo, *muere gente de AMBOS BANDOS*. y una cosa es seguir el conflicto por su interés histórico (vivimos en este tiempo) y otra muy diferente caer en un nivel de grosería que nos lleve a la verguenza.

Si vas a poner tus "cositas", está muy bien porque puedes hacer lo que gustes, pero si ya entras en el nivel de bajeza de regodearte de gente muerta, también yo te pasaré al ignore. Te agradecería que no pierdas la línea de mínimo respeto que se merece la gente que da su vida (del bando que sea).

Y te hago notar que un hilo donde sólo ves tus post en cada página, se te hará de lo más aburrido. Guarda el respeto por los muertos.


----------



## raptors (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> O tú demasiado viejo. Por cierto, que a Venezuela la hayan puteado no hace bueno al régimen. Y lo que dice @crocodile sobre la miseria de la población lo dice tanta gente que es difícil pensar que sea mentira.




*Nomas tener en cuenta que:....* _"La miseria de la población..."_ que menciona "chemarin" es consecuencia de lo que atinadamente resalta "Atalaya:..."

_"...y que los anglousanos bloqueen y sancionen a Venezuela, que los anglos se queden con su oro que organicen sabotajes e intenten organizar revoluciones de colores para ti eso no importa,"....._


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nomas tener en cuenta que:....* _"La miseria de la población..."_ que menciona "chemarin" es consecuencia de lo que atinadamente resalta "Atalaya:..."
> 
> _"...y que los anglousanos bloqueen y sancionen a Venezuela, que los anglos se queden con su oro que organicen sabotajes e intenten organizar revoluciones de colores para ti eso no importa,"....._



Nos desvía del tema del hilo, ese argumento es viejo, algo parecido se dice de Cuba, su miseria es "culpa de los anglos". Tonterías, especialmente en el caso venezolano, los cubanos al menos pueden argumentar que su país es pequeño y no tiene apenas recursos naturales, pero eso no lo pueden decir los venezolanos. El comunismo es un fracaso, especialmente porque en lugar de adaptarse a la naturaleza humana la intenta "domar", los chinos son infinitamente más inteligentes y se han conformado con un Estado centralizado fuerte que permite la iniciativa privada, es decir, el enriquecimiento de la gente que le gusta el mundo de la empresa, el resultado es una sociedad más rica.


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No, es una clara manera de decir que mucho rajar sobre occidente que buena parte de la élite rusa quiere veranear en países occidentales, irse de vacaciones allí. En vez de tener lujosa mansión allí, pues en Sochi. Patriarca de Moscú otro qué tal: tiene un reloj por valor de 1 millón $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farlopensky mucho amar a Ucrania y exigir a occidente y aparece en los papeles de Panamá.

Y también tiene propiedades en UK.

Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: la mansión desconocida de Volodimir Zelenski en un balneario de lujo en Italia ¡¡Baya!!


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El gauleiter de los territorios ocupados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la república popular de Luhansk ha confirmado que en Severodonetsk las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sólo controlan la zona industrial. Todas las zonas residenciales están bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. Esa es en realidad toda la "trampa" con el "contraataque" adoptado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania han renovado su interés por el sistema de protección activa Stryker APC del ejército estadounidense.

El Mando Europeo del Ejército de Estados Unidos ha renovado su interés en los sistemas de protección activa (APS) para los APC de ruedas Stryker en respuesta a la experiencia de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania. Desde 2016, el Ejército de los Estados Unidos ha estado evaluando las KAZ que podrían proporcionar una mayor protección para los APC Stryker. En 2019 se decidió suspender las obras tras evaluar varias soluciones posibles.

El renovado interés por el programa fue anunciado por el Coronel William Venable, director del proyecto del Equipo de Combate de Brigada Stryker dentro de la Oficina Ejecutiva del Programa de Sistemas de Combate Terrestre del Ejército. El 2 de junio intervino en una conferencia en Arlington (Virginia) sobre el futuro de los sistemas de defensa de vehículos blindados activos.

Desde 2016, el Ejército de Estados Unidos ha estado explorando activamente el equipamiento de vehículos blindados con KAZ. En particular, se planeó instalar KAZ en el M1A2 Abrams MBT, el Bradley BMP y el Stryker APC. Los trabajos de colocación de la KAZ en varios tipos de vehículos blindados estadounidenses prosiguieron con éxito variable. El APS Trophy es la última modificación del MBT Abrams que se desplegará en 2022.

Se probaron varios sistemas para los BMP Bradley y los APC Stryker, como el Iron Fist de IMI, el Iron Curtain, el APS de Rheinmetall y el VPS Trophy de Rafael. Según informes recientes, ninguno de los sistemas ha sido capaz de cumplir con los requisitos del Ejército de los EE.UU. El principal reto de estos sistemas es mantener su alta eficacia al mismo tiempo que la seguridad de las tropas que se mueven en el campo de batalla al amparo del blindaje.

Por el momento, el ejército estadounidense está tratando de resolver el problema por etapas. Para ello, los subsistemas avanzados del CAS se están probando por separado. Actualmente se está trabajando en la integración de un sistema de alerta de ataque por láser basado en conjuntos de sensores optrónicos con un buscador láser AN/VVR-4 en los vehículos blindados del ejército estadounidense.

Se informa de que la experiencia de los vehículos blindados utilizados por ambos bandos durante el conflicto ruso-ucraniano está siendo investigada activamente por el Ejército de los Estados Unidos y ya se está llegando a una conclusión inequívoca sobre la necesidad urgente de colocar la KAZ no sólo en los tanques pesados, sino también en los vehículos blindados que llevan al soldado al campo de batalla.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea ucranianas derribaron por error su propio Su-27 en la región de Zhytomyr. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El adlátere de Poroshenko y agente del SBU, Butusov, dijo que todos los informes de que las AFU controlaban el 50% de Severodonetsk eran inadecuados y no se correspondían con la situación real de la ciudad, donde las AFU sólo controlaban una zona industrial y una zona residencial cerca de la planta Azot. La mayor parte de la "contraofensiva" y el "control del 50% de la ciudad" en Severodonetsk (que algunas personas habían estado corriendo como tontos con un palo en los pantalones durante todo el fin de semana) se informó con éxito en Internet.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No quieren entender que Rusia se hunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





helicida dijo:


> Tienen recursos e industria y la van a perder porque los papelingos pierden valor y todo el mundo sabe que lo que mueve las máquinas y lo que se come son las fibras de celulosa.
> 
> Sin embargo nosotros que no tenemos ni industria ni recursos y dependemos hasta para fertilizar nuestros cultivos de sus exportaciones de nitrato, vamos a salir ganando. Y de paso nuestros papelingos también pierden valor.
> 
> Si lo dice ElPaís melocreo.



Este es una cuestión que he visto vertida en bastantes informes económicos escritos en Ingles, resumiéndolos bastante dicen:

1.- Las sanciones a la materias primas no les afectan por lo que a CP la economía rusa puede sobrevivir.
2.- La imposibilidad de importaciones de los bienes tecnológicos les afectaran más a Medio/Largo plazo ya que su industria se vera afectada.
3.- La industria extranjera que abandona Rusia les afecta mucho a Medio plazo.
4.- El no poder exportar bienes producidos en Rusia con occidente les afecta.
5.- En caso de realizar exportaciones la OMC (Organización Mundial Comercio) les puede tratar como país no-preferente con aranceles de 30%.
6.- Huida de "mentes brillantes" y emprendedores de Rusia.

Analizando los puntos del 2 al 6 veo o me encuentro que:

2.- Se notara en importaciones de electrónica de consumo. industrial y científica pero:
a:- Rusia y China tienen la llave en materias primas para semiconductores.
b.- Mucha de la tecnología es fácilmente reproducible a medio plazo si se ponen
c.- China puede cooperar en la tecnología que les falta, a China también le interesa pues solo fabrica pero no tiene las patentes.

3.- Eso es falso, las empresas que han abandonado Rusia son de poca o nula tecnología que se marche IKEA o McDonald's poco afecta, más daño ha hecho la marcha de Renault, así y todo simplemente ha abandonado los activos para que los rusos sigan produciendo, contra las recomendaciones de los "analista" extranjeros de que debían destruir sus activos en Rusia.

4.- La exportación de bienes puede dirigirse a países no occidentales, siempre hay nichos y pueden hacer la competencia a productos Japoneses u occidentales por precio/calidad.

5.- Rusia quiere abandonar la OMC veremos quien les sigue y si los gobiernos van a aplicar los aranceles a Rusia que pide la OMC en países fuera de la orbita de influencia anglosajona.

6.- La rusofobia y las múltiples trabas que están imponiendo a los ciudadanos rusos juega bastante en contra de esa hipótesis.

Tiene mucho por hacer, pero eso no es exclusivo de Rusia sino también de China, motores de aviones comerciales, coches y motos de gama media equiparables a los europeos y japoneses, electrónica de consumo y control propia, trenes de alta velocidad, etc. No es fácil pero ya se han puesto en marcha.

Lo próximo a seguir será el foro económico de Sant Petersburgo que se realizara el 29 de Junio aunque aun es temprano para valorar su importancia en esta nueva etapa.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyen ahora mismo infraestructuras militares ucranianas críticas en la región de Mykolayiv con ataques guiados de precisión

El alcalde de Mykolaiv confirma las explosiones en la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jun 2022)

Italia advierte de que "la guerra mundial del pan ya ha comenzado"


Hay 30 millones de toneladas de grano bloqueadas en puertos ucranianos por buques rusos, una crisis que eleva "el riesgo de que estallen nuevos conflictos en África”.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué manía de poner palabras en mi boca que no digo....cuando he hablado yo de Qatar o de Turquía? pues me parece que Turquía es otra dictadura que me parece inaceptable
> Y dale, que no tienes que pagar nada, que se trata de dejar en paz a la gente, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso, tu pregunta y yo te explico
> Claro que son mis deseos, todos tenemos deseos y a todos nos entra en la cabeza una mejor manera de organizarnos, de hecho, el debate se produce en cuanto a las divergencias, pero todo viene de deseos e interpretaciones de la realidad, que es SIEMPRE diferente
> 
> ...



Pero... pero... pero...

Este FORO ES BURBUJA... BURBUJA, o no te has enterado CHAVALÍN...

Qué lo que tu hagas no me debe importar...

Te lo repito, vete al monte como hizo "el rambo gallego" y ya verás tú SI LE IMPORTA A LAS GENTES de alrededor si estás o no estás por allí...

Tú no te enteras de nada... ni siquiera SABES LEER, ni lo que ESCRIBES...

¿Me he preocupado u ocupado en el régimen de Rusia, en el de Arabia, en el de Turquía?... NO.

Tú pareces preocuparte de Rusia y entiendo que por extensión del resto... TÚ... 

PAGALO CON TUS FONDOS Y SI ES CON DEUDA, TIENES QUE DEMOSTRAR CAPACIDAD DE PAGO, de lo contrario, pues los sueños, sueños son....

Al resto en paz nos debes dejar... y no EL MALVADO ESTADO no tiene que INTERVENIR en asuntos de otros estados, salvo en aquello que pudiese AFECTAR directamente a nuestra patria y seguridad nacional o territorial, en este caso Inglaterra, Francia, Marruecos o incluso Portugal serían nuestra principal preocupación... con el resto INTERESES y respeto... independientemente de lo que se piense.


----------



## dabuti (6 Jun 2022)

La UE, los Estados que la integran, carecen de herramientas democráticas, alejadas del neoliberalismo, para practicar una economía de guerra.








Ucrania y los Sex Pistols


La UE, los Estados que la integran, carece de herramientas democráticas, alejadas del neoliberalismo, para practicar una economía de guerra




ctxt.es


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Atalaya (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> O tú demasiado viejo. Por cierto, que a Venezuela la hayan puteado no hace bueno al régimen. Y lo que dice @crocodile sobre la miseria de la población lo dice tanta gente que es difícil pensar que sea mentira.



Y los rusos son unos orcos muy... muy malos, lo dice tanta gente que no puede ser mentira.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno...

Seguimos escalando, señores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2022)

que dices vieja bruja, rusia es el aborto y el sida, la mayor distribuidora de material pedofilo y segundo productor



alnitak dijo:


> RUSIA esta liberando a pueblos como hIzo en la segunda guerra mundial
> 
> genfe feliz que no se veia antes ... hablando a camaras.. antes no salia nadie y eso que lo intentarian a destajo.
> 
> ...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero... pero... pero...
> 
> Este FORO ES BURBUJA... BURBUJA, o no te has enterado CHAVALÍN...
> 
> ...



Sigues inventándote lo que digo, hay dos opciones únicamente:
1) No entiendes lo que digo
2)Te da igual, no tienes otro argumentario


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Anglos envían artillería misilistica de largo alcance a Ucrania.









Britain sending long range rocket artillery to Ukraine


Britain is giving Ukraine a number of M270 long-range rocket artillery systems.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

VARSOVIA NO ERA TAN FEA.. EL CENTRO ANTIGUO AUNQUE MUY CASTIGADO NO ESTABA MAL


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

LOS UKROS NO PARAN DE DECIR QUE DERRIBAN AVIONES RUSOS, PERO EL DE AYER ERA DE ELLOS
MENUDA BANDA DE INUTILES... POR ESO IBA TAN ALTO PORUQE ESTARIA EN ZONA AMIGA. JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Argentium (6 Jun 2022)

*El ministerio de Defensa de China dice que los aviones militares canadienses intensificaron el reconocimiento y las provocaciones contra China, poniendo en peligro su seguridad nacional.*
09:10 || 06/06/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues flipa. Hay no pocos analistas en Rusia que ven claramente que la amenaza para Rusia lo es China y no EEUU. Al tiempo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los reaccionarios en cuanto os sacan las verguénzas de los Bastardos y su continua agresión sobre Rusis, sacais el comodin chino, que no es mas que un espantajo, a China le sobra territorio y materias primas, que por otra parte, puede comprar a buen precio al vecino ruso, estupideces.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

SE VE A LA TROPA RUSA BAJA DE MORAL 
JAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

Y AQUEI ESTE POBRE DESGARACIADO 2 HORAS SIN PODERSE PONER EN PIE

AUSENCIA DE TANQUES TOTAL POR CIERTO DESDE HACE DIAS .... 

UCRANIA ESTA ACABADA


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Entró un compañero y dijo: "Vamos a matar a un preso". Entré, lo apuñalé seis veces y me fui. El cuerpo fue retirado el segundo día. - Mira a la derecha. ¿Tu recuerdas? Yo recuerdo. Bueno, Dios es tu juez - ¿Lo apuñalaste? Sí: APU Marine Killer se encuentra con la víctima.



De buenos son tontos, yo hubiese ejecutado a la rata ucraniana en el acto, sin mas trámites.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Esto no tiene nada que ver con el comunismo aunque reconozco que muchos que son comunistas o que se creen que son comunistas están siendo los más tontos útiles para su implantación como es el caso de los socialistas utópicos que con sus utopías de un mundo superfeliz y superigualitario están jodiendo a la humanidad y acelerando las cosas.
> 
> Esto es simplemente una revolución de la alta burguesía, similar a la Revolución Francesa pero ahora no para beneficiar a toda la burguesía en general sino para deshacerse de la pequeña y mediana burguesía y quedarse la Alta Burguesía con todo el pastel. Si te fijas todo va encaminado a beneficiar a las grandes corporaciones (Alta Burguesía) y a perjudicar a la pequeña y mediana burguesía para que cada vez tenga más trabas para seguir (pequeñas empresas y autónomos)
> 
> ...



Si hay mas misterio.
El de porqué el partido comunista aplica medidas que ni siquiera los neoliberales se atreverían a implementar, totalmente contrarias frontalmente al bienestar de lo que tu llamas "clase baja".
Por ejemplo: prohibición de vehículos antiguos, subida de impuestos al pan y la leche, subida de cuotas al autónomo, ETC, ETC.
Suena muy bien hablar de "las élites" y culparlas de todo lo malo pero cuando vas a mirar la realidad, es el propio lumpen el que se fagocita a sí mismo y destruye su propio futuro.
Las élites (que existen, pero no son todopoderosas) simplemente tienen que esperar sentadas.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

_El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino de España ya ultima la entrega a Kyiv de *una batería de misiles antiaéreos de bajo nivel Shorad Aspide, *que el Ejército español ha sustituido por otro sistema más avanzado. El envío de este material, producido por la empresa europea de misiles MBDA, está pendiente de culminar las negociaciones a través de una célula en Stuttgart (Alemania) que se encarga de coordinar la ayuda militar a Ucrania para evitar la falta de equipos y la duplicación de otros.

También quieren enviar 40 tanques "leopard 2a4" que Alemania vendió al ejército español en 1995 y necesitan ser revisados._


_
El Ejército español también ofrecerá entrenamiento para el manejo del sistema antiaéreo y tanques "leopard" en una base en Alemania y Letonia, donde cuenta con 500 soldados y seis tanques "Leopard 2E".


El misil Aspide en la actualidad es producido por el consorcio europeo MBDA. Tiene un alcance efectivo de 10km y una altura máxima de 6 km
1.7Kviews20:57_
_
_


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico, porque parecerá un 'trabajo' ruso...

_*El ex diputado de la Rada : "Zelensky tiene miedo de ser asesinado por los servicios secretos de Occidente, *_
* Zelensky también teme la liquidación por parte de los servicios especiales de los países aliados, 
que comenzaron a hablar del fracaso y la pérdida de Ucrania".*


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los mismos rojos hijos de puta criminales, enemigos de España, que nos han estado lavando el cerebro diciendo durante años que no hay razas ni fronteras, que son necesarios millones de africanos para pagarnos las pensiones y que España no existe como país porque es un conglomerado de naciones diferentes ...
> 
> ahora apoyan a un títere fascista y envían armas para asesinar a los " invasores " que no son más que la misma gente, pues lo de Ucrania es una guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Esta nueva trama llamada guerra , tiene más incoherencias que llamada pandemia de coronavirus


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, porque parecerá un 'trabajo' ruso...
> 
> _*El ex diputado de la Rada : "Zelensky tiene miedo de ser asesinado por los servicios secretos de Occidente, *_
> * Zelensky también teme la liquidación por parte de los servicios especiales de los países aliados,
> ...



Lo veo escapando con tacones como en "La jaula de las locas" mientras suena "We are family"


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino de España ya ultima la entrega a Kyiv de *una batería de misiles antiaéreos de bajo nivel Shorad Aspide, *que el Ejército español ha sustituido por otro sistema más avanzado. El envío de este material, producido por la empresa europea de misiles MBDA, está pendiente de culminar las negociaciones a través de una célula en Stuttgart (Alemania) que se encarga de coordinar la ayuda militar a Ucrania para evitar la falta de equipos y la duplicación de otros.
> 
> También quieren enviar 40 tanques "leopard 2a4" que Alemania vendió al ejército español en 1995 y necesitan ser revisados._
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081184
> ...



Los fabricantes de vacunas y los fabricantes de armas se frotan las manos con el generoso gobierno español.

Ni que fueran los jefes de los políticos !


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> SE VE A LA TROPA RUSA BAJA DE MORAL
> JAJAJAJAJJA




Vivir en Chechenia ha de ser muy duro, porque estos tíos están en medio de la guerra y parece que estuvieran de fiesta y vacaciones.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Y ahora, y aunque la mayoria aquí ya lo tenga claro, volvamos por un momento al principio de todo esto, ocho años atras.
Que seguro que hay alguno nuevo que se cree, más o menos inocentemente, que esto empezó en febrero de este año...


----------



## la mano negra (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino de España ya ultima la entrega a Kyiv de *una batería de misiles antiaéreos de bajo nivel Shorad Aspide, *que el Ejército español ha sustituido por otro sistema más avanzado. El envío de este material, producido por la empresa europea de misiles MBDA, está pendiente de culminar las negociaciones a través de una célula en Stuttgart (Alemania) que se encarga de coordinar la ayuda militar a Ucrania para evitar la falta de equipos y la duplicación de otros.
> 
> También quieren enviar 40 tanques "leopard 2a4" que Alemania vendió al ejército español en 1995 y necesitan ser revisados._
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081184
> ...



Perro Sánchez nos está colocando a los españoles frente a un peligro inmenso. Rusia puede tomar legítimas represalias contra España por esta acción tan hostil del ilegítimo gobierno español contra el pueblo ruso. 
Perro Sánchez es la peor desgracia que le haya podido acontecer a España en los últimos siglos. Franco , por supuesto , era una bellísima persona en comparación con este individuo que nos lleva a la ruina , a la guerra y al hambre.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y ahora, y aunque la mayoria aquí ya lo tenga claro, volvamos por un momento al principio de todo esto, ocho años atras.
> Que seguro que hay alguno nuevo que se cree, más o menos inocentemente, que esto empezó en febrero de este año...




en Odessa cuando entren los rusos va a haber desfiles de bienvenida de cagarse

no me extraña que los medios occidentales hayan censurado las tv rusas.....


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno...
> 
> Seguimos escalando, señores.



Se ve que se olvidaron de simular el retiro como con el SEAL y el viogenizado.








Dariusz Majchrzak (wojskowy) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia







pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog













Senior Course 135 Field Study II: Warsaw


NATO Defense College news




www.ndc.nato.int


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Jun 2022)

Nuestros amigos, amiguean









Ejercicio conjunto con cazas Mirage de la Fuerza Aérea de Marruecos y la de Francia


La Fuerza Aérea francesa y la marroquí completaron el 27 de mayo un ejercicio de entrenamiento conjunto con cazas Mirage en Marruecos, por primera vez en...




www.defensa.com


----------



## risto mejido (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la.ministra de asuntos exteriores de alemania se niega a recibir al.embajador de ucrania..... cositas jajajajaj



no me extraña, es que van de un sobradito que no veas,este era el que llamaba salchicha de higado podrido al presidente de alemania???


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

Mil veces dicho aquí ... Europa no se beneficiaba para nada de que Ucrania entrará o no en la OTAN ni de que Ucrania entrará o no en la UE, para Europa lo conveniente era una buena relación con la URSS porque ambos se necesitaban.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los reaccionarios en cuanto os sacan las verguénzas de los Bastardos y su continua agresión sobre Rusis, sacais el comodin chino, que no es mas que un espantajo, a China le sobra territorio y materias primas, que por otra parte, puede comprar a buen precio al vecino ruso, estupideces.



Los anglos presumen de ser el único amigo en el que se puede confiar, y que el resto son todos muy malos y traidores. Es una especie de detector de idiotas geopolíticos, aliarse con los anglos es como llevar una Power Balance por encima de la manga.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, porque parecerá un 'trabajo' ruso...
> 
> _*El ex diputado de la Rada : "Zelensky tiene miedo de ser asesinado por los servicios secretos de Occidente, *_
> * Zelensky también teme la liquidación por parte de los servicios especiales de los países aliados,
> ...



Algún ruso barbudo que habla únicamente pastún se olvidará el carnet.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

este ruso se ha paseado por severodonetsk y no ha encontrado actividad militar alguna

los ukros deben estar escondidos... 

en mi opinion la guerra esta siendo de mucha menos intensidad de lo que nos hacen creer.. logicamente los ukros exageran todo para conseguir armas y dinero

os suena alguna otra cosa reciente ???? donde empresas y pseudoprofesionales se alinearan para sacar dinero a los.incautos mientras estos aplaudian ???


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No entiendo estas tácticas, llegan al objetivo después de volar cientos de km, y los que hacen es disparar cohetes en ángulo como si fueran un lanzacohetes de artillería, pero qué precisión puede tener una táctica así, sin apuntar a los objetivos y discernirlos, tanto miedo tienen a los sistemas antiaéreos, es que hay S-300 en la zona. Esa táctica no parece que tengan un gran valor contra el enemigo.



No se a que te refieres.
Si son misiles guiados, el avion solo es para acercarlos al objetivo. Después hay muchas formas de guiarlos, desde coordenadas fijas, glonass, láser, térmicos...
El avion solo es una plataforma de lanzamiento.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Mil veces dicho aquí ... Europa no se beneficiaba para nada de que Ucrania entrará o no en la OTAN ni de que Ucrania entrará o no en la UE, para Europa lo conveniente era una buena relación con la URSS porque ambos se necesitaban.




vacunas = armas = blackrock

soldados ukros = medicos = comisiones

covid = rusia

reduccion de actividad por confinamiento = sanciones para encarecer precios

en todos los casos se busca ocultar el hundimiento del papel moneda vacio antes la escasez de energia


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De buenos son tontos, yo hubiese ejecutado a la rata ucraniana en el acto, sin mas trámites.



Más que buenos o tontos, yo lo que veo es que no se dejan llevar por las emociones como los macacos de sangre caliente.
Como ya se ha dicho, los usanos juegan al póker, los rusos al ajedrez.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este ruso se ha paseado por severodonetsk y no ha encontrado actividad militar alguna
> 
> los ukros deben estar escondidos...
> 
> ...



Zopensky no consulta lo mapas de guerra, consulta los titulares de la prensa anglo sajona.


----------



## Teuro (6 Jun 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Los que vendieron esos territorios no eran gilipollas, simplemente eran posesiones que no se podian defender, así que mejor vendersela a un amigo antes de que te la robe alguien.



Dicen que Napoleón sabía que vender la Luisiana a EEUU era un pésimo negocio para Francia, y que la única ventaja era que fortalecía a EEUU frente a Reino Unido. Cosa que efectivamente ocurrió. Creo que los EEUU no son conscientes de lo que le deben a Francia (y España).


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Más que buenos o tontos, yo lo que veo es que no se dejan llevar por las emociones como los macacos de sangre caliente.
> Como ya se ha dicho, los usanos juegan al póker, los rusos al ajedrez.



Vale, ejecutado sin emoción alguna, pero mas tieso que una mojama.


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sigues inventándote lo que digo, hay dos opciones únicamente:
> 1) No entiendes lo que digo
> 2)Te da igual, no tienes otro argumentario



YA...

Imagino que ni sabes de qué hablo, ni te importa...

INTERESES PARA ESPAÑA de todo esto... económicamente y políticamente a la par que geopolíticamente.

Del resto que cuentas:

MEMECES.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Jun 2022)

No todo está perdido. En la prensa salmón ya se habla de "actitud de entreguismo hacia EEUU" que perjudica a Europa. La situación económica no ha empeorado aún lo suficiente como para que el descontento se generalice, pero el dinero ya se está asustando.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico, porque parecerá un 'trabajo' ruso...
> 
> _*El ex diputado de la Rada : "Zelensky tiene miedo de ser asesinado por los servicios secretos de Occidente, *_
> * Zelensky también teme la liquidación por parte de los servicios especiales de los países aliados,
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo veo escapando con tacones como en "La jaula de las locas" mientras suena "We are family"



La OTAN no le va a dejar escapar vivo. Podría terminar explicando demasiadas cosas.

O se lo carga la OTAN, o se lo cargan sus paisanos.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> YA...
> 
> Imagino que ni sabes de qué hablo, ni te importa...
> 
> ...



Y por qué me tienen que importar los intereses del estado español?


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Si hay mas misterio.
> El de porqué el partido comunista aplica medidas que ni siquiera los neoliberales se atreverían a implementar, totalmente contrarias frontalmente al bienestar de lo que tu llamas "clase baja".
> Por ejemplo: prohibición de vehículos antiguos, subida de impuestos al pan y la leche, subida de cuotas al autónomo, ETC, ETC.
> Suena muy bien hablar de "las élites" y culparlas de todo lo malo pero cuando vas a mirar la realidad, es el propio lumpen el que se fagocita a sí mismo y destruye su propio futuro.
> Las élites (que existen, pero no son todopoderosas) simplemente tienen que esperar sentadas.



Y digo yo: 

- No eran los comunistas los que hablaban de "medios de producción" en manos del obrero...

No crees que poco comunista puede ser quíen quita esos "medios de producción" al obrero y permite SIN EMBARGO los caros medios de producción de QUIEN PUEDE PERMITÍRSELO...

Es que usar palabras inadecuadas para solventar según qué problemas NO TE LLEVA A LA SOLUCIÓN...


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

jajajajajajaja no os cansais de hacer el "mariupol" eh?
cositas chulas


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por qué me tienen que importar los intereses del estado español?



Ahí te doy la razón... salvo que seas español, el interés del pueblo español y de sus gentes te la suda... 

CORRECTO.


----------



## Pepejosé (6 Jun 2022)

Sobre la movida del embargo de microchips de Taiwan.

*Accción *"Taiwán, el mayor exportador de microchips del mundo, acaba de vetar el envío a Rusia de los que superen los 25 megahercios"

*Reacción. *Rusia, uno de los mayores exportadores mundial de gases nobles, *prohibió ayer su exportación a las naciones hostiles*, como todos sabréis los gases nobles son imprescindibles para la fabricación de semiconductores que son la base *irreemplazable* para el ensamblaje de los microchips de más y de menos de 25 megahercios.

Aquí lo explican con más detalle.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Perro Sánchez nos está colocando a los españoles frente a un peligro inmenso. Rusia puede tomar legítimas represalias contra España por esta acción tan hostil del ilegítimo gobierno español contra el pueblo ruso.
> Perro Sánchez es la peor desgracia que le haya podido acontecer a España en los últimos siglos. Franco , por supuesto , era una bellísima persona en comparación con este individuo que nos lleva a la ruina , a la guerra y al hambre.



Sí, mira ... otro "mandao" (o "vendido") y como Zelensky....


----------



## El-Mano (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> este ruso se ha paseado por severodonetsk y no ha encontrado actividad militar alguna
> 
> los ukros deben estar escondidos...
> 
> ...



Porque lo que cuentan los ucros y la prensa occidental simplemente es MENTIRA. Pero llevan tres años así, el que no se haya dado cuenta todavía... peor para él.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Jun 2022)

Menos mal que combaten "solos" Nunca tantos paises han enviado tantas armas (mercenarios y dinero aparte) a un solo país. Luego a sorprenderse si la cosa va a más después de avisar en múltiples ocasiones sobre el envio de misiles de largo alcance.


*El Reino Unido enviará sus primeros misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania*después de que Rusia atacara las afueras de Kiev por primera vez desde el pasado mes de abril, informó este lunes el Ministerio británico de Defensa.

El titular de Defensa, Ben Wallace, indicó que su país enviará* un número no especificado* de lanzadores M270, que pueden disparar cohetes guiados con precisión *hasta 80 kilómetros, un alcance mayor que cualquier tecnología de misiles actualmente en uso en la guerra*.

Las fuerzas ucranianas, indicó el ministro,* serán entrenadas en el Reino Unido para usar el equipo. *Según Defensa, la decisión de proporcionar los lanzadores se coordinó estrechamente con EEUU.


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No todo está perdido. En la prensa salmón ya se habla de "actitud de entreguismo hacia EEUU" que perjudica a Europa. La situación económica no ha empeorado aún lo suficiente como para que el descontento se generalice, pero el dinero ya se está asustando.



A la prensa salmón y sus lectores se la suele sudar todo... salvo la RENTABILIDAD...

Y ahí es dónde están empezando a ver (demasiado tarde) que en todo esto quienes han gerenciado o actuado de algún modo en el camino de apuntalar la guerra se les ha ido la pinza y NO TENIAN mínima idea de lo que estaban haciendo...

Simplemente empiezan a estar ACOHONADOS con el nivel de gerencia del mando y eso... eso... eso... CREDIBILIDAD...


----------



## orcblin (6 Jun 2022)

a la gente no le extraña ese patrón?
cada fin de semana se suelta un logro de los ucranianos y al cabo de 2 -3 días, o es un fake total o no es tal logro como nos lo venden?

no se, porque lanzan esos fakes los viernes/sábados? 
o necesitan titulares para el fin de semana que debe ser cuando los occidentalles tenemos más tiempo y algunos aún ven el telediario ? por eso de decirles que sus impuestos no están siendo tirados a la basura, y que cuanodo van al super el precio de la compra es culpa de putin?
es que no me lo explico, alguien tiene una teoría?

no se lo de esta semana toco esta ciudad, la semana pasada kerson, hace 2 no me acuerdo, hace 3 era la contraofensiva de los azov...

y si siempre coinciden en fin de semana. ¿esta forma de actuar a que se debe?


----------



## manodura79 (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas de defensa aérea ucranianas derribaron por error su propio Su-27 en la región de Zhytomyr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un vídeo del momento del derribo. El que grababa estaba de lo más contento. Igual uno de los días más felices de su vida. Ya eso nadie se lo podrá quitar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Perro Sánchez nos está colocando a los españoles frente a un peligro inmenso. Rusia puede tomar legítimas represalias contra España por esta acción tan hostil del ilegítimo gobierno español contra el pueblo ruso.
> Perro Sánchez es la peor desgracia que le haya podido acontecer a España en los últimos siglos. Franco , por supuesto , era una bellísima persona en comparación con este individuo que nos lleva a la ruina , a la guerra y al hambre.



Es una hipótesis, pero que Franco llevó a España a la ruina y el hambre, una realidad, asi como a apoyar a Hitler con la División Azul. Asi que haz otras analogias que sean válidas y no falaces. Esa opinión es muy voxera.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es una hipótesis, pero que Franco llevó a España a la ruina y el hambre, una realidad, asi como a apoyar a Hitler con la División Azul. Asi que haz otras analogias que sean válidas y no falaces.



Pues si Franco fue malo, este es mil veces peor.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> La OTAN no le va a dejar escapar vivo. Podría terminar explicando demasiadas cosas.
> 
> O se lo carga la OTAN, o se lo cargan sus paisanos.



Zelensky es el tonto útil que pasaba por ahí y necesitaban los intereses de la anglosfera.

A estas alturas es más explotable muerto, y mejor si le pueden atribuir el asesinato a Putin, vía polonio, o misil guiado.

Luego, Zelensky será un icono al que hacer culto, un premio anual para cualquier colaboracionista, etc.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministerio de Defensa de China dice que los aviones militares canadienses intensificaron el reconocimiento y las provocaciones contra China, poniendo en peligro su seguridad nacional.*
> 09:10 || 06/06/2022



Pues que lo bajen, que cojones hace Canada en las aguas cercanas a China...


----------



## manodura79 (6 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vivir en Chechenia ha de ser muy duro, porque estos tíos están en medio de la guerra y parece que estuvieran de fiesta y vacaciones.



Capturar a un checheno vivo ha de ser un trofeo muy codiciado. En 100 días no hemos visto ninguno capturado vivo. Igual me equivoco pero yo no lo he visto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VittorioValencia (6 Jun 2022)

Detrás de la guerra, a la que culpan del alza de los precios. Hay un plan para reducir el consumo de petroleo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Pues si Franco fue malo, este es mil veces peor.



Sobre todo mientras firma penas de muerte tomándose el café. Gilipollas!.
Ahora resultará que estamos peor que en la posguerra. ¿Cuántos años tienes?¿12?¿Ya han acabado las clases?
Se acabó: el resto de dialogos por privado.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es una hipótesis, pero que Franco llevó a España a la ruina y el hambre, una realidad, asi como a apoyar a Hitler con la División Azul. Asi que haz otras analogias que sean válidas y no falaces.



Franco no llevo a la ruina a nadie, después de una guerra que quieres ?, que se nade en la abundancia, España en los 60 y 70 era uno de los países del mundo con más crecimiento.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sobre todo mientras firma penas de muerte tomándose el café. Gilipollas!.



Cierto que firmo penas de muerte, eso es indiscutible pero en gestión económica le daba mil vueltas a los canallas del r78


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los medios ucranianos informan que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, de repente está profundamente preocupado por la situación en el frente. La situación, según él, se está deteriorando, hay hechos de deserción y rendición
> 
> Ministerio de Defensa de "Ucrania" propone, para estabilizar la situación en el frente, cito, "tomar medidas inmediatas para la movilización adicional de ciudadanos nacidos en 1962-2004". Parece que Kiev reclutará un nuevo lote de carne de cañón.



Ojalá vayan hasta los nacidos en los 40,50 y 60.
Hasta el último ucraniano!


----------



## Pepejosé (6 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Pues si Franco fue malo, este es mil veces peor.



Bueno, este estará donde está como mucho 4 años, no?

El otro estuvo dando por saco hasta que se murió y más allá.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Franco no llevo a la ruina a nadie, después de una guerra que quieres ?, que se nade en la abundancia, España en los 60 y 70 era uno de los países del mundo con más crecimiento.



Llevó a la ruina a toda España, al iniciar una guerra de tres años. Aunque existiese inestabilidad entre otras razones por el contexto mundial, el remedioa fue peor que la enfermedad, y eso es INCONTROVERTIBLE.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a la gente no le extraña ese patrón?
> cada fin de semana se suelta un logro de los ucranianos y al cabo de 2 -3 días, o es un fake total o no es tal logro como nos lo venden?
> 
> no se, porque lanzan esos fakes los viernes/sábados?
> ...



Tú lo has dicho, está todo calculado. Por eso se lanzan esos bulos durante el fin de semana, cuando mucha gente no trabaja y está en su casa viendo la televisión. El objetivo es convencerles de que todo ese dinero y ese material que están enviando a Ucrania está funcionando, que ese esfuerzo vale la pena ante la horda de orcos turcomongoles, que está retrocediendo frente al "mundo libre". Se trata, en suma, de propaganda, para que el ánimo de los occidentales no decaiga, que Ucrania esté en el candelero, y a la gente no le importe dar su pasta a Doña Rogelia y su camarilla. Manipular al populacho, y hacerlo en el momento más apropiado, cuando están prestando más atención a los mass media.

Y por supuesto, si el precio de todo sube, la culpa es de Rusia. Faltaría más


----------



## Scire (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Franco no llevo a la ruina a nadie, después de una guerra que quieres ?, que se nade en la abundancia, España en los 60 y 70 era uno de los países del mundo con más crecimiento.



En la zona republicana, la inflación era del 1500%, en el nacional, del 10%.
El destrozo que hicieron los revolucionarios durante la guerra, de haber continuado tras una victoria de los rojos, habría dejado España más desierta que el Sáhara.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jun 2022)

Se montó el pollo: la invasión rusa de Ucrania dispara el nacionalismo alimentario


Malasia se ha unido a la creciente lista de países que nacionalizan el suministro de alimentos al suspender los permisos de exportación de pollo vivo para atemperar los precios locales, que se han disparado por la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cierto que firmo penas de muerte, eso es indiscutible pero en gestión económica le daba mil vueltas a los canallas del r78



Eso lo dirá usted. A partir de los 60 España tomó en rebufo de los Marshall y empezó su desarrollismo y empezó el turismo y los camareros. No hizo nada especial, todo vino sólo.
Siento sinceramente que estemos en las antípodas en temas intranacionales y sin embargo en eltema De Ucrania compartamos opiniones cercanas. En cualquier caso rehuso a estropear más el hilo con opiniones inoportunas. Si quiere debate por privado.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

*Parecidos razonables*

Al fondo, torre de defensa de la base rebelde en el planeta Hoth

*

*


El sistema Skyshield 35 AHEAD fue desarrollado por la división Rheinmetall Defence de Rheinmetall Air Defence (anteriormente la famosa empresa suiza Oerlikon Contraves Defence, adquirida por Rheinmetall en el año 2000) y utiliza montajes de cañón revólver (RGM) con el cañón revólver Oerlikon KDG35/1000 de un solo cañón de 35 mm, que dispara a 1000 rondas por minuto.

*

*


----------



## raptors (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Corazón me dice que sí pero la mente me dice que no. Esta claro que las fronteras actuales de Polonia son ahistóricas. ¿Por qué de repente Rusia necesita a Polonia para intentar justificar partición de Ucrania? No veo haciendo esto la verdad porque Polonia sufrió particiones entre 1772-1795 y dejó de existir como estado durante 123 años. Luego Polonia recuperó en 1918 su independencia y territorios suyos entre 1918-1921, básicamente porque las potencias que hicieron aquellas particiones, se desintegraron y perdieron la guerra.
> 
> En plan sentimental claro que me cambio a Szczecin, Wrocław por Grondo, Brzesc, Lvov y algo más pero es un juego demasiado peligroso que daría a Rusia una herramienta para su propaganda, además de enemistar a los polacos y ucranianos para sembrar la semilla de un futuro conflicto. Propondría disolver Kaliningrado y repartirlo entre Polonia y Alemania, total Rusia tiene ganancias territoriales en Ucrania a cambio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




*Nomas para que se vea lo empinado* que es este psudoUsuario de: _"Cosmopolita..."_ Nunca menciona que la URSS regreso territorios a polonia... y inclusive le dio algunas áreas que no le correspondian...


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso lo dirá usted. A partir de los 60 España tomó en rebufo de los Marshall y empezó su desarrollismo y empezó el turismo y los camareros. No hizo nada especial, todo vino sólo.











Milagro económico español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jun 2022)

¿Puedes explicar por qué en el mismo twit dice que controlan el 80% de Severodonetsk y que han retomado un 25%?

¿Acaso están diciendo que Ucrarnia nunca perdió el 50% de la ciudad?


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso lo dirá usted. A partir de los 60 España tomó en rebufo de los Marshall y empezó su desarrollismo y empezó el turismo y los camareros. No hizo nada especial, todo vino sólo.
> Siento sinceramente que estemos en las antípodas en temas intranacionales y sin embargo en eltema De Ucrania compartamos opiniones cercanas. En cualquier caso rehuso a estropear más el hilo con opiniones inoportunas. Si quiere debate por privado.



España no recibio un duro del plan Marshall y cierro tema que esto es Ucrania.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cierto que firmo penas de muerte, eso es indiscutible pero en gestión económica le daba mil vueltas a los canallas del r78



Y Franco dio un golpe de Estado como también lo dieron los Zelensky


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Recomiendo un video, viejo ya (2006), donde el amigo Neil Farage hace una "auditoría humana" de la Comisión de la UE ante todo el parlamento:
> 
> Todos de mierda hasta las orejas
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es ver que Von der Hitler necesita traductor para entender a un británico.
Eso ya lo dice todo.
El nivel de todos estos que os llevan a la ruina.
Son tironucables.
Llegará su día, no tengo duda


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Presidente de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ruslan Stefanchuk: *No negociaremos con Putin.*_* Solo se puede discutir con él la rendición incondicional, el pago de reparaciones y la devolución de nuestros territorios, hasta el territorio de Krasnodar y la región de Rostov.*_


----------



## Nicors (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y Franco dio un golpe de Estado como también lo dio Zelensky



Zelenski ganó unas elecciones democráticas y el Movimiento Nacional declaró el estado de guerra contra la deriva bolchevique del gobierno republicano.¿ Ve ustec, como es una totalitaria comunista que no admite discrepancia?


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Canales rusos hablan de que el derribo reclamado por los ucranianos ayer fue éste


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sobre todo mientras firma penas de muerte tomándose el café. Gilipollas!.
> Ahora resultará que estamos peor que en la posguerra. ¿Cuántos años tienes?¿12?¿Ya han acabado las clases?
> Se acabó: el resto de dialogos por privado.



Carmen, doy un dato, aunque de memoria. Ya hubo un hilo hace años. España no recuperó el nivel de actividad económica que tenía antes de la guerra civil hasta 1959 ó 1962, no recuerdo bien.
Mas de veinte años perdidos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Problemas de la operación especial después de 100 días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este análisis se merece un aplauso. Está muy alejado de la propaganda infumable otánica que consiste en hacer tragar ruedas de molino y no te la puedes creer.

Por el contrario, este trabajo me ha parecido una reflexión sincera, un ejercicio de humildad y de aprendizaje de los errores digno de alabanza.
Como dice el artículo, somos humanos y cometemos errores. Hay que aprender de ellos y mejorar para realizar mejores acciones en el futuro.

Asumir los fallos y aprender de ellos para mejorar en el futuro es lo que hacen los grandes hombres y lo que hace avanzar a la humanidad


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón... salvo que seas español, el interés del pueblo español y de sus gentes te la suda...
> 
> CORRECTO.



A ver...repite conmigo..."el pueblo no es el estado"
Si fuera así, además, aquí solo podrías decir cosas buenas de Sánchez....


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Presidente de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ruslan Stefanchuk: *No negociaremos con Putin.*_* Solo se puede discutir con él la rendición incondicional, el pago de reparaciones y la devolución de nuestros territorios, hasta el territorio de Krasnodar y la región de Rostov.*_



*- Y también dos huevos duros

-Meeeec

-En lugar de dos, que sean tres.*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Milagro económico español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenga Wikipedia:
*¿Milagro?! ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 20 años de miseria para volver a la riqueza de la República

El régimen de Franco aplicó una política de autarquía. La recuperación económica fue muy lenta. La producción industrial no logró recuperar su nivel de 1936 hasta 1955 y el sector agrícola tuvo que esperar hasta 1959 para recuperar su nivel anterior a la Guerra Civil. 

caracterizado por una larga y profunda depresión económica, que conllevó un grave deterioro de las condiciones de vida de los ciudadanos, el crecimiento de la miseria, el mercado negro y que supuso el retroceso más grave en los niveles de bienestar de la población en los últimos 200 años de historia 

El "milagro económico" fue iniciado por las reformas impulsadas por los llamados "tecnócratas" que, con la aprobación de Franco, establecieron políticas para impulsar el desarrollo en España bajo la anuencia del Fondo Monetario Internaciona *


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Jun 2022)

Por supuesto, pinzas 

_Estado Mayor: Tropas rusas con sistemas Iskander-M posicionadas en Bielorrusia a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania.

Según el ejército ucraniano, Rusia también ha desplegado misiles tierra-aire de alcance medio y sistemas de artillería antiaérea Pantsir, S-400, a lo largo de la frontera._


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Zelenski ganó unas elecciones democráticas y el Movimiento Nacional declaró el estado de guerra contra la deriva bolchevique del gobierno republicano.¿ Ve ustec, como es una totalitaria comunista que no admite discrepancia?



Es que todo lo que no sea "su opinión" es un golpe de estado, por definición, como si no nos conociéramos ya, a estas alturas del partido....


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tenga Wikipedia:
> *¿Milagro?! ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 20 años de miseria para volver a la riqueza de la República
> 
> El régimen de Franco aplicó una política de autarquía. La recuperación económica fue muy lenta. La producción industrial no logró recuperar su nivel de 1936 hasta 1955 y el sector agrícola tuvo que esperar hasta 1959 para recuperar su nivel anterior a la Guerra Civil.
> ...




Pues en este foro, hay muchos que apuestan por una autarquía diciendo que "ez lo mejoh pa la ekonomia"


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

El coronel Zelenski dirigiendo personalmente la contraofensiva para recuperar los territorios del Donbass ocupados por la Horda. Es todo un estratega militar.


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver...repite conmigo..."el pueblo no es el estado"
> Si fuera así, además, aquí solo podrías decir cosas buenas de Sánchez....



Repite conmigo:

- NO DEBO JAMAS HACER EL IMBECIL...

Yo te dije España MEMO, tú dijiste ESTADO ESPAÑOL...

LEE, ANTES DE HACER EL BOBO...


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Las cañoneras Proyecto 1204 "shmel" vistas por primera vez en las inmediaciones de Mariupol.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Repite conmigo:
> 
> - NO DEBO JAMAS HACER EL IMBECIL...
> 
> ...



Qué es España, sino un estado?
No te das cuenta de que hablarías de los intereses contrapuestos de millones de personas?

Y habla de "bobos" el tio ....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Zelenski ganó unas elecciones democráticas y el Movimiento Nacional declaró el estado de guerra contra la deriva bolchevique del gobierno republicano.¿ Ve ustec, como es una totalitaria comunista que no admite discrepancia?



Ha sido un craso error por mi parte. Me refería al golpe de Estado del Maidan y a los que por tanto han apoyado su legalidad.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nomas para que se vea lo empinado* que es este psudoUsuario de: _"Cosmopolita..."_ Nunca menciona que la URSS regreso territorios a polonia... y inclusive le dio algunas áreas que no le correspondian...



¿Regresar a los territorios lo llama Vd. disolver Kresy y otorgar esas tierras a Bielorrusia y Ucrania (a repúblicas que formaban parte de URSS) y darnos territorios alemanes que nunca eran nuestros? 

Retratodo

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nomas para que se vea lo empinado* que es este psudoUsuario de: _"Cosmopolita..."_ Nunca menciona que la URSS regreso territorios a polonia... y inclusive le dio algunas áreas que no le correspondian...



¿Regresar a los territorios lo llama Vd. disolver Kresy y otorgar esas tierras a Bielorrusia y Ucrania (a repúblicas que formaban parte de URSS) y darnos territorios alemanes que nunca eran nuestros? 

Retratodo

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Nomas para que se vea lo empinado* que es este psudoUsuario de: _"Cosmopolita..."_ Nunca menciona que la URSS regreso territorios a polonia... y inclusive le dio algunas áreas que no le correspondian...



¿Regresar a los territorios lo llama Vd. disolver Kresy y otorgar esas tierras a Bielorrusia y Ucrania (a repúblicas que formaban parte de URSS) y darnos territorios alemanes que nunca eran nuestros? 

Retratodo

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Este análisis se merece un aplauso. Está muy alejado de la propaganda infumable otánica que consiste en hacer tragar ruedas de molino y no te la puedes creer.
> 
> Por el contrario, este trabajo me ha parecido una reflexión sincera, un ejercicio de humildad y de aprendizaje de los errores digno de alabanza.
> Como dice el artículo, somos humanos y cometemos errores. Hay que aprender de ellos y mejorar para realizar mejores acciones en el futuro.
> ...



Merece oalauso si emplea término guerra.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Este análisis se merece un aplauso. Está muy alejado de la propaganda infumable otánica que consiste en hacer tragar ruedas de molino y no te la puedes creer.
> 
> Por el contrario, este trabajo me ha parecido una reflexión sincera, un ejercicio de humildad y de aprendizaje de los errores digno de alabanza.
> Como dice el artículo, somos humanos y cometemos errores. Hay que aprender de ellos y mejorar para realizar mejores acciones en el futuro.
> ...



Merece aplauso si emplea término guerra.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué es España, sino un estado?
> No te das cuenta de que hablarías de los intereses contrapuestos de millones de personas?
> 
> Y habla de "bobos" el tio ....



Vamos RESUMIENDO que tú no eres español, que es imposible serlo, dado que hay millones de intereses contrapuestos... o me equivoco??...

Te lo repito:

INTERESES DE ESPAÑA...

Que parece que de Rusia y los rusos sí sabes cuales DEBIERAN ser...


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Farlopensky mucho amar a Ucrania y exigir a occidente y aparece en los papeles de Panamá.
> 
> Y también tiene propiedades en UK.
> 
> Guerra Rusia-Ucrania: la mansión desconocida de Volodimir Zelenski en un balneario de lujo en Italia ¡¡Baya!!



¿De testaferro de Putin (un violonchelista) que aparece en los mismos papales no hablamos verdad? OffshoreGate ("Офшоргейта"). GRU tiene un departamento que investiga la corrupción en Rusia y lavado del dinero pero no pueden hacer nada porque quiénes mandan, son los de FSB.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es ver que Von der Hitler necesita traductor para entender a un británico.
> Eso ya lo dice todo.
> El nivel de todos estos que os llevan a la ruina.
> Son tironucables.
> Llegará su día, no tengo duda



:
OFF TOPIC CRTICON
Hablando de la señora ¿Me parece a mi o da pequeños saltitos en los discursos?. Además de poner ojitos que a su edad todavía parecen más estúpidos y una sonrisa impostada.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los reaccionarios en cuanto os sacan las verguénzas de los Bastardos y su continua agresión sobre Rusis, sacais el comodin chino, que no es mas que un espantajo, a China le sobra territorio y materias primas, que por otra parte, puede comprar a buen precio al vecino ruso, estupideces.



Comodín o no pero como dice un antiguo profesor mío (un sinólogo):

"Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tiene diferentes sueños". Ahora Rusia tiene que actuar con una precisión milimétrica porque no se puede hacer Sr demasiado a India sin recibir una llamada de Chine y vice versa.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (6 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Este es una cuestión que he visto vertida en bastantes informes económicos escritos en Ingles, resumiéndolos bastante dicen:
> 
> 1.- Las sanciones a la materias primas no les afectan por lo que a CP la economía rusa puede sobrevivir.
> 2.- La imposibilidad de importaciones de los bienes tecnológicos les afectaran más a Medio/Largo plazo ya que su industria se vera afectada.
> ...



Esto ha cambiado mucho en los ultimos años.
c.- China puede cooperar en la tecnología que les falta, a *China también le interesa pues solo fabrica pero no tiene las patentes.*

En el año 2000 Estados Unidos solicito 164.000 patentes y China 25.000 patentes
En el año 2009 Estados Unidos solicito 231.000 patentes y China 194.000 patentes
En el año 2018 Estados Unidos solicito 285.000 patentes y China 1.393.000 patentes

A partir de 2010 China patenta más que EEUU.
2010: 50.000 más
2011: 150.000 más
2012: 300.000 más (más del doble)
2013: 400.000 más
2014: 500.000 más
2015: 700.00 más (más del triple)
2016: 900.00 más (más del cuadruple)
2017: 950.000 más
2018: 1.100.000 más
2019: 950.000 más
2020: 1.050.00 más.

Es decir desde 2016 China patenta 4 veces más que Estados Unidos todos los años. Me da la impresión que China ya tiene más patentes que EEUU en global (por el aceleron de los ultimos años)

Y como he puesto antes, China ya publica más articulos cientificos que EEUU,

Le ha adelantado en procesamiento cuantico (China tiene una computadora cuántica que supera (y por mucho) a la de Google) 

y acaba de mandar una nave a su propia estacion espacial para acabarla (China lanza la nave tripulada Shenzhou-14 para completar su estación espacial)


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando muchos aquí decían, qué allá por 2014 de que Rusia iba a tener 2000 T-14 operativos en 2020.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Rusia tiene miles de carros de combate operativos y otros tantos en almacenaje, el Armata T-14 es el modelo estandar de los proximos 50 años, pero se iran sustituyendo gradualmente.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

*Parecidos razonables:*

Planeta Naboo de la reina Amidala.

*

*


Planeta Rusia

*

*


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Merece oalauso si emplea término guerra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk





*Como esta ¿o no?*


----------



## Nicors (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ha sido un craso error por mi parte. Me refería al golpe de Estado del Maidan y a los que por tanto han apoyado su legalidad.



Hay golpes de estado legítimos, cuando los hace el pueblo se llaman revolución; cuando los hace un grupo de militares con apoyo civil para parar un deriva antidemocratica orquestada desde el exterior, se llama Movimiento Nacional o defensa contra el bolchevismo. 
Curiosa similitud, en ambas situaciones es por culpa de la intervención Rusa.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por qué me tienen que importar los intereses del estado español?



Eres español? si es así deberían importarte, porque si le va bien al estado, no confundir con el gobierno y los politicos, te irá bien a tí.
Si no eres español, entonces espero que te abstengas de opinar sobre el ya que no te interesa estos intereses.


----------



## workforfood (6 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Esto ha cambiado mucho en los ultimos años.
> c.- China puede cooperar en la tecnología que les falta, a *China también le interesa pues solo fabrica pero no tiene las patentes.*
> 
> En el año 2000 Estados Unidos solicito 164.000 patentes y China 25.000 patentes
> ...



En china se piratea todo se piratea hasta las copias piratas. Que se paguen licencias por patentes sí 4 todo lo demás se copia y fuera.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón... salvo que seas español, el interés del pueblo español y de sus gentes te la suda...
> 
> CORRECTO.



Me da que el caballero, confunde estado español, con los mangantes que forman un gobierno y los politicos que lo acompañan.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Creo recordar que ese vídeo es del mes de marzo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El coronel Zelenski dirigiendo personalmente la contraofensiva para recuperar los territorios del Donbass ocupados por la Horda. Es todo un estratega militar.




Hitler también movía su dedo por los mapas y ya sabemos cómo acabó el gran ejército alemán.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

Pepejosé dijo:


> Sobre la movida del embargo de microchips de Taiwan.
> 
> *Accción *"Taiwán, el mayor exportador de microchips del mundo, acaba de vetar el envío a Rusia de los que superen los 25 megahercios"
> 
> ...



Lo mismo ahora Taiwán ya no será el mayor exportador...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y digo yo:
> 
> - No eran los comunistas los que hablaban de "medios de producción" en manos del obrero...
> 
> ...



Te engañas a ti mismo.
Lo de siempre: Si los comunistas, socialistas y militantes del PC no lo fueran realmente... ¿Entonces quien lo es?
Yo te lo digo: CLARO QUE LO SON.
Lo que pasa que es muy duro reconocer que tu vecino/padre/hermano es el hijodeputa que llamaba a la policía si te veía paseando durante el encierro ilegal.
Esa ideología nefasta y ladrona consiste en quitarle todo a todos, no te confundas: TODO A TODOS. Desde la libertad hasta el pan.

Los ricos son solo una excusa.
Pero eso de los ricos no funcionaba bien porque... En el fondo todos queremos serlo. Ahora la excusa para el robo socialcomunista es el cambio climático.
_Como hay "cambio climatico" entonces tenemos que quitarle todo a todos._
Y por supuesto, los partidos y militantes de izquierda son los que lo promueven y defienden con mayor entusiasmo, porque para ellos la envidia y la utopía son ley de vida.


----------



## millie34u (6 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En la zona republicana, la inflación era del 1500%, en el nacional, del 10%.
> El destrozo que hicieron los revolucionarios durante la guerra, de haber continuado tras una victoria de los rojos, habría dejado España más desierta que el Sáhara.



cuanto daño ha hecho el revisionismo a las mentes blandas de este pseudopaís


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Zelensky es el tonto útil que pasaba por ahí y necesitaban los intereses de la anglosfera.
> 
> A estas alturas es más explotable muerto, y mejor si le pueden atribuir el asesinato a Putin, vía polonio, o misil guiado.
> 
> Luego, Zelensky será un icono al que hacer culto, un premio anual para cualquier colaboracionista, etc.



Pues eso ... Como finalmente el tonto no va a tener la utilidad deseada, no quedará otra que "convertirlo en" y "explotarlo como" martir. Lo cual no pasa por otra cosa que cargarle otro muerto a los rusos o a Putin. Y valga la redundancia, o el doble sentido literal y figurado.  

De hecho los medios otanicos ya vienen mentalizando a la borregada de la infinidad de tentativas de atentado que viene sufriendo el abnegado "héroe y patriota" Zelensky y por parte de los rusos.

En fin, que el "heroe" no tiene escapatoria, ni alternativa, ni demasiado futuro en cualquiera de los casos.

E imagino que no han dejado salir a Poroshenko y a otros, para que, en el momento final, no tenga que dar solo la cara el amigo Zelensky ... Porque alguien, o algunos, tendrán que responder finalmente de la ruina (material y humana) de la actual Ucrania.


----------



## pgas (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En diciembre de 2021 Kremlin tuvo todos a sus pies. Washington por el otro lado hizo reset de sus relaciones con Rusia en 2009 pero cuando yankis se dieron cuenta que Rusia no respetó los términos (2013-2014), empezaron a dar marcha atrás cuando se dieron cuenta que perdieron 4-5 años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk






Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Acaso no hubo un reset entre Rusia y EEUU en 2009? En fin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



no cuentes trolas, el imperio yonki no quiere pactos, solo quiere vasallaje o como se llama ahora, orden internacional basado en reglas anglomarranas

y Putin hizo muy bien oponiéndose al desguace de Siria - no como Medvedev que permitió la destrucción y el saqueo de Libia


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Jun 2022)

un tanto offtopic pero....algo relacionado y actual








Rearme al otro lado del Estrecho - mpr21


Argelia se alinea con el Eje del Mal. La evolución de la región norteafricana en los últimos meses, especialmente tras la decisión de Marruecos de normalizar sus relaciones con Israel y las consiguientes tensiones en sus fronteras con sus vecinos, ha llevado a Argelia, Mauritania y Túnez a...



mpr21.info


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso lo dirá usted. A partir de los 60 España tomó en rebufo de los Marshall y empezó su desarrollismo y empezó el turismo y los camareros. *No hizo na especial, todo vino sólo.*



Y quedando todo a merced de los vientos europeos y no europeos...


----------



## Khmelnitsky (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> obviamente muchos muertos ukros.nadie se entera... aver quien va contando piernas ppr ahi...



Muertos que después en Kiev son reportados como desaparecidos/rendidos a los rusos. 

Hay hasta un vídeo de un soldado ucraniano diciendo que enterró a compañeros de su pelotón, que en las estadísticas oficiales figuraban como desaparecidos en acción.


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me da que el caballero, confunde estado español, con los mangantes que forman un gobierno y los politicos que lo acompañan.



El caballero lo que tiene es un GRAN CACAO mental... confunde sus ideales mentales con España y así nos va...


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no cuentes trolas, el imperio yonki no quiere pactos, solo quiere vasallaje o como se llama ahora, orden internacional basado en reglas anglomarranas
> 
> y Putin hizo muy bien oponiéndose al desguace de Siria - no como Medvedev que permitió la destrucción y el saqueo de Libia



¿Y tú crees que mandaba Medvedev? Que ingenuidad.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Caracalla (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y Franco dio un golpe de Estado como también lo dieron los Zelensky



Realmente... Franco sería Rusia en este caso. Los que dieron el Golpe de estado al estilo Otánico no aceptando los resultados de unas elecciones legítimas fueron los del Psoe y compañia.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues que lo bajen, que cojones hace Canada en las aguas cercanas a China...



¿ Qué va a hacer Canada ? 

Lo que le mandan, que son otros "mandaos" o subalternos ...


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Te engañas a ti mismo.
> Lo de siempre: Si los comunistas, socialistas y militantes del PC no lo fueran realmente... ¿Entonces quien lo es?
> Yo te lo digo: CLARO QUE LO SON.
> Lo que pasa que es muy duro reconocer que tu vecino/padre/hermano es el hijodeputa que llamaba a la policía si te veía paseando durante el encierro ilegal.
> ...



No debemos confundir ESTUPIDEZ con IDEOLOGÍA...

Que un tipo y un grupo de indigentes mentales digan que son comunistas, no los convierte en comunistas...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Hace una semana vi a bastante gente vendiendo la toma de Severodonetsk por twitter como la segunda venida de Jesucristo. Incluso el jefe checheno dijo que habían terminado con Ucrania. Cómo puede ser que ahora lo pierdan? 

Más aún habiendo destruido los rusos todos los carros de combate y aviones de Ucrania. No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y Franco dio un golpe de Estado como también lo dieron los Zelensky



Y ambos supuestamente "salvadores de patrias". Uno por la gracia de Dios, y el otro por la gracia de USA ...


----------



## rober713 (6 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vivir en Chechenia ha de ser muy duro, porque estos tíos están en medio de la guerra y parece que estuvieran de fiesta y vacaciones.



Yo no he estado en Chechenia pero si he estado en Kabardino Balkaria que esta proximo a Chechenia y son similares a los chechenos....musulmanes, temperamentales y orgullosos de sus costumbres y tradiciones...son de otra pasta.

Por cierto, las mujeres de la zona......Guapisimas!!!!!


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo mismo ahora Taiwán ya no será el mayor exportador...



El problema es el mismo. Rusia no es autosuficiente, aún cuando tenga mejores perspectivas que el resto del mundo para volver a serlo.

Si Rusia debe vender más barato por las sanciones cada vez más cosas Rusia va a sufrir económicamente un montón.China le ayudará, claro, pero a cambio de "algo" y cuanta más ayuda deba pedir "más algo" tendrá que dar.

Recuerden las Kuriles.

Si hay parón e incluso recesión económica ,y la va a haber, se necesita menos petróleo y puede bajar muy mucho. Recuerden que Arabía, que parecía muy amigo de FR, ya vuelve de nuevo hacía EEUU y empieza a prometer más petróleo (algo le han dado), Venezuela otro poco....Si tampoco puede vender las materias de semiconductores...es un tira y afloja en el que siempre va perdiendo Rusia.

Si que es cierto que el rublo, como casi todas las monedas no dólar, están subpreciadas pero si es que tambien van a desaparecer los bancos fuera del país...es un problema muy complejo. Con el covid ya bajó el petróleo por encima del valor de extracción, hoy con parte de las empresas Yankees de fracking quebradas no partimos de tanto excedente... siempre se puede actuar enviando drones a los puntos álgidos de Arabia saudí... pero tambien pueden yudar a Arabia para protegerse de ellos.

Es un pulso no sé yo si tan desigual. Sea lo que sea da mucho miedo porque somos más interdependientes que nunca y España no ofrece nada exclusivo para nadie.


----------



## rober713 (6 Jun 2022)

Por si teneis tiempo....muy interesante


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Será amigo de tu puta madre


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Presidente de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ruslan Stefanchuk: *No negociaremos con Putin.*_* Solo se puede discutir con él la rendición incondicional, el pago de reparaciones y la devolución de nuestros territorios, hasta el territorio de Krasnodar y la región de Rostov.*_



Bueno, ya veremos si "hasta el último ucraniano" esta de acuerdo con eso que dice el elemento ... 

Tic, tac, ...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Mas de 3 meses después, cuál es el mayor logro de los rusos? yo creo que Kherson que cayó en 2 días y sin perder nada. 

El resto ha sido un desastre.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿De testaferro de Putin (un violonchelista) que aparece en los mismos papales no hablamos verdad? OffshoreGate ("Офшоргейта"). GRU tiene un departamento que investiga la corrupción en Rusia y lavado del dinero pero no pueden hacer nada porque quiénes mandan, son los de FSB.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¡Verá usted!:

Yo no he empezado a hablar de que "si la hija de la amante de la suegra del sobrino del hermano de Lavrov tenía o no tenía un piso en UK", ha sido usted. Lo único que intento es desmontar su absurdo argumento antiruso (y tenga en cuenta que yo no soy proruso, soy primero promifamilia, luego proespaña y luego proeuropa y como consecuencia de esto soy antiotan, porque creo que no hay organización que más daño nos esté haciendo a todo lo que soy pro y al resto de la humanidad).

Dedicarnos usted y yo a respondernos posts con casos de corrupción de unos y otros en un "y tú más", cuando hay en todas las élites de todos los países del mundo, sobre todo capitalistas, es absurdo nuevamente.

Precisamente es el sistema capitalista el que ha facilitado con su doble rasero en las reglas las enormes diferencias entre ricos y pobres, ya que a partir de cierta cantidad de dinero puedes saltarte en el juego el nivel de "Capitalismo de pobre" al nivel de "Capitalismo máster" con el truco de los paraísos fiscales con secreto bancario, un agujero que hace que las reglas por las que se rige el capitalismo no sean las mismas para los que tienen dinero para sobrevivir que para los que tienen mucho dinero de sobra. Un agujero que rompe el sistema meritocrático con el que se quiere envolver al capitalismo. Sí es cierto que llegar a ese nivel se hace por méritos, pero no legales.

Agujero, por otro lado, permitido por el famoso sistema SWIFT que tan bien utiliza USA en contra de los países que no son de su cuerda y con el que se podría paliar el desajuste de los paraísos fiscales, pero que evidentemente no tienen ninguna intención de usar para joder a las élites porque son las mismas élites las dueñas del sistema SWIFT.

Economistas denuncian que los ricos tienen oculto en paraísos fiscales más del doble de dinero que todo el circulante mundial junto

Hay corrupción en todas las élites, no tiene usted más que mirar en España, por eso no es un factor a tener en cuenta en si Rusia actúa legítimamente o no.


----------



## Mort Cinder (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ….Siento sinceramente que estemos en las antípodas en temas intranacionales y sin embargo en eltema De Ucrania compartamos opiniones cercanas. En cualquier caso rehuso a estropear más el hilo con opiniones inoportunas. Si quiere debate por privado.



Reflexión muy interesante que demuestra en cierto modo la existencia (aún) de un cierto „sentido común“ por encima de ideologías.
Aquí, en Alemania, estamos locos. Los Verdes, que nacieron antibelicistas, enemigos de la Bundeswehr y de la industria de armamento -Rheinmetall era la bestia negra- llamando a voces a la Guerra. Esa grandísima zorra que es la Sra. Baerbock, Verde y ministra de Exteriores, lamentando públicamente un „cansancio a la Guerra“, „Ucrania tiene que ganar …“ … la otra zorra, la liberal Strack-Zimmermann, afirmando en Der Spiegel que una de las metas, aparte de derrotar totalmente a Rusia, consistía en llevar a Putin al Tribunal de Den Haag … y yo, grandísimo Gilipollas, voté a los Liberales en las Bundeswahlen … imperdonable.
Liberales y Verdes, miembros del Gabinete, cargan contra el Canciller Scholz (el único que parece tener aún dos dedos de frente) tachándolo de „cunctator“, de retrasar las ayudas, de no cumplir compromisos, de dar mala imagen de Alemania … eso parece ser lo que les preocupa a las dos Zorras … „el qué dirán“ en el mundo sobre Alemania ….
No soy misógino, por cierto.

En cuanto a España, por lo que leo en El País y lo que se forea por aquí, mayor aún la incongruencia. ¿Para qué se mete España en camisa de once varas? ¿En qué cojones nos beneficia a los españoles mandar armas?


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Medios rusos informan de la muerte del general Roman Kutuzov en el este de Ucrania.*
Un general ruso fue asesinado en el este de *Ucrania*, según ha informado un periodista de un medio estatal ruso, lo que se suma a la serie de bajas militares de alto rango sufridas por *Moscú*.

La información, publicado en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram por el reportero de la televisión estatal Alexander Sladkov, no especificaba cuándo y dónde fue asesinado el general *Roman Kutuzov*.

Las fuerzas rusas han intensificado los ataques para capturar *Severodonetsk*, una ciudad clave en la región oriental de *Donbás* de *Ucrania *que *Moscú* tiene como objetivo después de no poder tomar la capital, Kiev, a principios de la* guerra*.

*Rusia* ya clasifica las muertes de militares como secreto de Estado incluso en tiempos de paz y no ha actualizado sus cifras oficiales de bajas en *Ucrania* desde el 25 de marzo, cuando dijo que 1.351 soldados rusos habían muerto desde el inicio de su campaña militar el 24 de febrero. 



El general Roman Kutuzov.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Acaso no hubo un reset entre Rusia y EEUU en 2009? En fin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo que hubo es un expolio de Rusia y de las exrepúblicas de proporciones épicas y más barato que con la guerra.

Nadie respeta éso si puede evitarlo. Además sin ninguna razón, salvo la de sancionar la usura y con el agravante de que cuando el expoliado va levantando la cabeza le vuelven a dar con el mazo.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

_"Si los países occidentales piensan que mi visita a Serbia es una amenaza a escala cósmica, significa que las cosas están muy mal para ellos_" - El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Lavrov, después de que los países vecinos de Serbia cerraran su espacio aéreo a su avión para impedir la visita diplomática.

El ministro considera que el bloqueo de su visita _es "una clara demostración de hasta dónde pueden llegar la OTAN y la UE". "Ahora está claro para todos que Bruselas, es decir, la UE y la OTAN, quiere convertir a los Balcanes en su proyecto de 'Balcanes cerrados'"_, expresó.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Teuro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Corazón me dice que sí pero la mente me dice que no. Esta claro que las fronteras actuales de Polonia son ahistóricas. ¿Por qué de repente Rusia necesita a Polonia para intentar justificar partición de Ucrania? No veo haciendo esto la verdad porque Polonia sufrió particiones entre 1772-1795 y dejó de existir como estado durante 123 años. Luego Polonia recuperó en 1918 su independencia y territorios suyos entre 1918-1921, básicamente porque las potencias que hicieron aquellas particiones, se desintegraron y perdieron la guerra.
> 
> En plan sentimental claro que me cambio a Szczecin, Wrocław por Grondo, Brzesc, Lvov y algo más pero es un juego demasiado peligroso que daría a Rusia una herramienta para su propaganda, además de enemistar a los polacos y ucranianos para sembrar la semilla de un futuro conflicto. Propondría disolver Kaliningrado y repartirlo entre Polonia y Alemania, total Rusia tiene ganancias territoriales en Ucrania a cambio.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No lo veo. Justificar guerras para cambiar cromos territoriales ha sido la principal razón de las guerras en Europa hasta la IIGM. Abrir este "apaño" para que Rusia se coma 3 veces lo que deja en Königsberg a la vez que planta la semilla de un conflicto germano-polaco no lo veo. Sería la raíz y ejemplo para otros conflictos futuros.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Reino Unido suministrará a Ucrania lanzacohetes con un alcance de 80 kilómetros para contrarrestar la ofensiva rusa.*
El Reino Unido suministrará a *Ucrania* lanzacohetes con un alcance de 80 kilómetros para contrarrestar la ofensiva de *Rusia* en la *guerra en Ucrania*, anunció el lunes el ministerio de Defensa, siguiendo el ejemplo de Estados Unidos.

Estos sistemas M270 MLRS "aumentarán significativamente las capacidades de las fuerzas ucranianas", aseguró el ministerio en un comunicado.

La decisión se tomó en "estrecha coordinación" con Washington, que la semana pasada anunció el suministro de equipamientos Himars con un alcance de 80 kilómetros, es decir, lanzacohetes múltiples montados en vehículos blindados ligeros.

Los ucranianos llevaban tiempo pidiendo lanzacohetes para poder atacar las posiciones rusas al tiempo que disponen sus baterías más lejos del frente.

Sin embargo, el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden descartó proporcionar a *Ucrania* sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes de largo alcance que puedan llegar hasta *Rusia*, a pesar de las reiteradas peticiones de Kiev de este tipo de armas, para evitar que Estados Unidos sea visto como un cobeligerante.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, advirtió el domingo que Moscú atacaría nuevos objetivos si Occidente suministraba misiles de largo alcance, afirmando que las actuales entregas de armas buscan "prolongar el conflicto".

"Si la comunidad internacional mantiene su apoyo, Ucrania puede ganar", defendió el ministro británico de Defensa, Ben Wallace.

"La estrategia de Rusia está cambiando, y nuestro apoyo debe cambiar también", añadió, subrayando que las nuevas armas permitirán a los ucranianos "protegerse mejor contra el uso brutal de la artillería de largo alcance, que las fuerzas de Putin han utilizado indiscriminadamente para arrasar ciudades". El apoyo militar del Reino Unido a Ucrania asciende hasta ahora a más de 750 millones de libras (937 millones de dólares, 874 millones de euros).


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema es el mismo. Rusia no es autosuficiente, aún cuando tenga mejores perspectivas que el resto del mundo para volver a serlo.
> 
> Si Rusia debe vender más barato por las sanciones cada vez más cosas Rusia va a sufrir económicamente un montón.China le ayudará, claro, pero a cambio de "algo" y cuanta más ayuda deba pedir "más algo" tendrá que dar.
> 
> ...



Lo que salga despues de la ostia economica sino belica que nos vamos a dar, se va a parecer como un huevo a una castaña con lo que estamos viviendo ahora...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*El Ejército ucraniano controla "la mitad" de Severodonetsk.*
*Ucrania* ha asegurado que su ejército controlaba "la mitad" de *Severodonetsk*, una ciudad clave en el este de su territorio y actual epicentro de feroces combates en la vasta cuenca carbonífera de *Donbás*.

Sin embargo, el gobernador de la región de *Lugansk*, Sergey Gaidai, dijo que esperaba un gran contraataque de las tropas rusas en los próximos días. "Nuestras fuerzas armadas despejaron la mitad" de Severodonetsk de tropas rusas allí, dijo en una entrevista difundida en las redes sociales. "La mitad de la ciudad está bajo el control de nuestros defensores", agregó.

"En los próximos cinco días, habrá un fuerte aumento en el número de bombardeos de artillería pesada" por parte de los rusos, concluyó


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Por si teneis tiempo....muy interesante



Lastima no saber ruso...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*La inteligencia británica asegura que Rusia ha trasladado a la isla de las Serpientes sistemas de misiles SA-15 Y SA-22.*
Los servicios de inteligencia británicos han informado en su parte diario sobre la* guerra en Ucrania* que las fuerzas rusas han trasladado a la* isla de las Serpientes* múltiples sistemas de de defensa antiaérea entre los que se encuentran los sistemas SA-15 Y SA-22.

Además, aseguran que la intensa actividad de *Rusia* en dicha isla está contribuyendo al bloqueo de la costa de Ucrania dificultando la reanudación del comercio marítimo.


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Y los rusos son unos orcos muy... muy malos, lo dice tanta gente que no puede ser mentira.



¿Quieres decir que en Venezuela no tienen mucha miseria? Igual me sorprendes con tu respuesta. El comunismo es un fracaso, lo defendéis gentucilla que no vivís en esos países o quienes viviendo allí forman parte del régimen. Mala gente sois los comunistas.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Esto ha cambiado mucho en los ultimos años.
> c.- China puede cooperar en la tecnología que les falta, a *China también le interesa pues solo fabrica pero no tiene las patentes.*
> 
> En el año 2000 Estados Unidos solicito 164.000 patentes y China 25.000 patentes
> ...



Rusia aun depende de NVIDIA para sus superordenadores, China se ve que ya utiliza sus propios micros Sunway, aunque tiene otros que usan micros Intel.

Listado superordenadores top500 - junio 2022


6*Sunway TaihuLight* - Sunway MPP, Sunway SW26010 260C 1.45GHz, Sunway, NRCPC
National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi
China


9*Tianhe-2A* - TH-IVB-FEP Cluster, Intel Xeon E5-2692v2 12C 2.2GHz, TH Express-2, Matrix-2000, NUDT
National Super Computer Center in Guangzhou
China


22*Chervonenkis* - YANDEX Y4N-GA1-TY25-ZB0, AMD EPYC 7702 64C 2GHz, NVIDIA A100 80GB, Infiniband, YANDEX, NVIDIA
Yandex
Russia





__





TOP500 List - June 2022 | TOP500







www.top500.org





Y ojo con la patentes ya que hay de 2 tipos; las de invención y las de diseño, las que cuentan son las de invención aunque te dan la cifra de patentes con la suma de las 2 y si China ya es una potencia en muchos campos de investigación avanzados al igual que Rusia en otros.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*31.250 soldados y 14 generales rusos muertos desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Serían *31.250 soldados rusos *que han perdido la vida durante estos 103 días de *guerra en Ucrania*. Para proporcionar el recuento están las fuerzas armadas de Kiev, ya que, como siempre, no hay confirmaciones oficiales de *Moscú*.

En su actualización sobre las pérdidas sufridas hasta el momento por el ejército ruso, el Estado Mayor General de *Kiev* indica también que ha destruido 176 helicópteros y 551 drones, 1.386 tanques, 690 piezas de artillería, 3.400 vehículos blindados para el transporte de tropas, 125 misiles de crucero y 13 barcos.

Además de estas cifras, también está el recuento de *los generales de Moscú que habrían caído durante la "operación especial"*: si se confirmaran las muertes de Berdnikov y Kutuzov, las tropas de Kiev habrían acabado con al menos a 14 altos oficiales de Moscú.


----------



## Roscodevino (6 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya perdieron. Y no habrá nukes, asumirán la humillación y mamaran polla occidental.
> Una decepción.



Una decepción de tu puta madre cuando te cago Panchito de mierda


----------



## Mort Cinder (6 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es ver que Von der Hitler necesita traductor para entender a un británico.
> Eso ya lo dice todo.…



La desprecio tanto o más que tú, pero no necesita traducción. Habla inglés perfectamente.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Los ucranianos resisten en Severodonetsk la fuerte ofensiva rusa en la guerra en Ucrania.*
El ejército ucraniano resiste en la ciudad de *Severodonetsk*, en la región oriental de *Lugansk*, la fuerte ofensiva lanzada por los rusos para hacerse con este enclave estratégico que les podría llevar a controlar toda esa zona limítrofe con *Rusia* en la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Serhii Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de *Lugansk*, ha informado en su canal de Telegram, de la difícil situación que viven sus fuerzas en esta región donde también combaten a las guerrillas prorrusas.

"Los rusos están asaltando *Severodonetsk*... Hay peleas callejeras allí. Sin embargo, las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* mantienen la defensa. El jefe de Estado, que visitó nuestras posiciones avanzadas en la región de* Lugansk* anoche, estaba convencido de esto", escribió.

Haidai recordó con estas palabras la visita sorpresa que el presidente del país, *Volodimir Zelenski*, realizó ayer al frente de *guerra*, en las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk.


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> En cuanto a España, por lo que leo en El País y lo que se forea por aquí, mayor aún la incongruencia. ¿Para qué se mete España en camisa de once varas? ¿En qué cojones nos beneficia a los españoles mandar armas?



Planteatelo desde el otro lado ... ¿ En qué nos perjudica no ajustarse al guion y pautas marcados desde "altas istancias" europeas y otánicas ?

¿ será que estamos cogidos por los webers (pronunciese uebers) ?

¿ Será que tenemos que vender nuestra dignidad e independencia a cambio de pan para el corto plazo, y solo para el corto plazo ?

Yo no digo nada, eh! Solo pregunto ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Interesante vídeo, el zumbido continuo que se oye en cabina es el aviso de que están siendo blocados por el radar de tiro de una unidad SAM. 

En el hud tienen emborronada la parte que indica el arma seleccionada, lo normal es que fuera un misil antiradar Kh-31P pero igual es algo nuevo que no quieren que se conozca.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (6 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se los oleoductos, pero un gaseoducto necesita una planificación muy grande, no es tan sencillo como lo pintas.



He trabajado en proyecto y montaje de gasoductos y no es nada de otro mundo. 

A estas alturas, y antes del comienzo de la guerra ten por seguro que esa planificación ya estaba hecha y juntando polvo en algún archivador del Kremlin, o en PDF más bien. 

Un gasoducto es un caño que viaja kilómetros y kilómetros, cada 100-120-150 km se monta una estación compresora que básicamente es copiar y pegar. La estaciones compresoras son todas iguales, a grandes rasgos hay equipos como separadores, calentadores, torres de glicol, los turbo- o motocompresores en sí, torres de enfriamiento, y si quieres aprovechar los gases calientes de las turbinas metes una caldera y tienes un ciclo combinado para generar electricidad. 

De hecho si han hecho bien los deberes y han previsto esto, hasta podrían tener ya comprados desee hace meses/años todos los suministros necesarios como los tubos de acero para gasoducto y para planta, los accesorios de las diferentes calidades de acero que se necesitan, los equipos y recipientes a presión, bombas, chapas para fabricar los tanques, etc. 

Por no hablar de toda la ingeniería de detalle de la traza del gasoducto (relevamiento planialtimétrico, detección de interferencias, marcado de la traza, etc.) 

No sé, yo desde mi experiencia veo muchísimo trabajo que se podría haber adelantado sin apenas dar el cante o levantar sospechas. Si al final es tan fácil como anunciar un gasoducto para una zona occidental de Rusia, empezar a comprar y fabricar todo en talleres y en paralelo con un equipo pequeño de topógrafos militares o del FSB ir marcando coordenadas de la traza. Cuando tienes todo listo envías excavadoras y te zampas las trincheras en pocos días. 

En gasoducto no tienes la limitante del espacio que sí tienes en planta de procesos, el mismo gasoducto lo puedes tener en un 3 meses o en 3 semanas según la cantidad de recursos que vuelques.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Oleksiy Lazarenko, el deportista ucraniano que pasó de entrenar con rusos a luchar contra ellos.*
*Oleksiy Lazarenko* tenía a varios rusos entre los jugadores del equipo de hockey sobre hielo que entrenaba en la ciudad ucraniana de *Járkov*, hasta que tuvo que cambiar los palos de practicar su deporte por las armas para luchar contra *Rusia*.

"No tenemos otra opción, o te quedas en casa o vas a luchar contra el enemigo", asegura a Efe frente a un hospital en *Járkov*, en el este de *Ucrania*, donde se recupera antes de volver al frente.

Lazarenko, de 46 años, fue internacional con Ucrania en su deporte y además de jugar en clubes de su país, fue delantero en otros de *Rusia*, Canadá y Estados Unidos.

Tras diez días en este hospital, junto a otro compañero herido, en otros días más acabará su recuperación y volverá el frente. "Claro que tengo miedo, lo tenía antes de la guerra y lo sigo teniendo ahora", confiesa al recordar lo que pasó cuando fue herido con otros tres militares.


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema es el mismo. Rusia no es autosuficiente, aún cuando tenga mejores perspectivas que el resto del mundo para volver a serlo.
> 
> Si Rusia debe vender más barato por las sanciones cada vez más cosas Rusia va a sufrir económicamente un montón.China le ayudará, claro, pero a cambio de "algo" y cuanta más ayuda deba pedir "más algo" tendrá que dar.
> 
> ...



Hay varios problemas que habría que tocar... pero limíntando un poco el análisis se podría decir que en condiciones de guerra o de crisis grave, el sector primario es VITAL... Rusia está tremendamente fuerte en tal sector, desde alimentación a recursos diversos y puede a través de China recibir diversos vectores que pueda precisar, no menos a través de India, pero CUIDADO más tarde que temprano países como Japón, tremendamente dependientes de casi todo, se verán obligados sí o sí a adoptar derivas sobre las sanciones...

Al final una economía es buena o mala en función de sus capacidades de lidiar con lo trágico y con las crisis, la economía rusa está ESPECÍFICAMENTE diseñada JUSTO PARA ESO... es una de las cosas que Putin hizo desde el principio, ir recuperando sin prisa, pero sin pausa una SEMI-ECONOMIA de guerra... que es lo que era la URSS...

Y esta no ganó por casualidad la guerra a USA haciéndola quebrar en la crisis del 73; la ganó justamente por esto... economía de guerra...

El problema es que ni EUROPA por motivos de escasez de recursos, ni EE.UU. por motivos socio-políticos van a poder tener tal economía...

Llegados a este punto tocaría hacerse un análisis profundo de qué caminos adoptar para ver cual es la realidad que podríamos enfrentar... y lo mires como lo mires a entre 3 a 5 años vista no hay más caminos que el de mantener una posición equilibrada en la que Rusia, nos guste o no, que eso es lo de menos es un importante y vital proveedor AL QUE PRECISAMOS...


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)

Rollo de propaganda ucraniana de refuerzos entrando en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk. Humvee, minivan táctico, SUV táctico, sedanes tácticos. 

*CORRECCIÓN. Estos vehículos se están retirando.*


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> La desprecio tanto o más que tú, pero no necesita traducción. Habla inglés perfectamente.



Pues lleva la traducción puesta.
Por tanto, no lo entiende perfectamente.
Al menos hace 3 años.

Yo también entiendo el ruso, pero prefiero traducción si está disponible.
Algo que no me pasa en otros idiomas.


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Robles no descarta envío de carros de combate y misiles a Ucrania: "Seguiremos apoyándoles"*
La ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, no ha descartado el envío de carros de combate* Leopard* y misiles antiaéreos a *Ucrania* y ha asegurado que "dentro de nuestras capacidades", y "siempre" en coordinación con otros países, España va a seguir "apoyando la heroicidad" del país ucraniano.

"Nuestra solidaridad con *Ucrania* está ahí", ha respondido la ministra en Telecinco al ser preguntada directamente si no descarta ese envío de armamento, si bien ha pedido la "máxima serenidad y discreción" porque, como ha recordado, el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, volvió este domingo a amenazar a los países que envíen armamento a* Ucrania*.

Preguntada sobre una información que publica este lunes El País sobre que el Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) atribuyó la entrada de miles de inmigrantes a una estrategia de presión de Marruecos para que España cambiara su política respecto al Sáhara, lo que más tarde ocurrió, Robles ha apelado al secreto y al rigor de los servicios de inteligencia.

Y en base a ello, ha respondido: "No puedo ni confirmar ni negar la veracidad de las noticias".


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

Me pregunto que pasaría si a Inglaterra le mandarán un par de misilitos a Londres por mandar Inglaterra sus misilitos a Ucrania.
Entiendo yo que si te mojas armando a cara descubierta a uno de los bandos, el otro bando te puede considerar beligerante hacia ellos y tomar medidas, previo aviso claro esta, algo así como:
En cuanto localice los MLRS en Ucrania, le mandamos whatsapp al Boris con la foto y con los obejtivos que vamos a atacar con un par de misiles para compensar. 
Al igual, tu me hundes un barco con misiles daneses, yo hundiré un barco con misiles rusos.

Creo que se llama reciprocidad.


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Zepequenhô (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Robles no descarta envío de carros de combate y misiles a Ucrania: "Seguiremos apoyándoles"*



Eso de "no descarta" me recuerda a cuando una tía no quiere nada y te da largas. "ya te llamaré", "nos veremos", "nunca se sabe".

Que se apliquen el cuento los ucronazis.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*El Gobierno ucraniano afirma que 32 periodistas han muerto ya en la guerra en Ucrania.*
El ministro de Cultura ucraniano, Oleksandr Tkachenko, ha afirmado que desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado 24 de febrero son ya 32 informadores los que han perdido la vida en el *conflicto*.

"Este año, el Día del Periodista tiene un sabor amargo," escribió Tkachenko en su cuenta de Telegram, en la jornada que Ucrania dedica desde 1994 a reconocer la labor de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación.

"Es el cuarto mes de *guerra* a gran escala y hemos perdido a 32 periodistas. Durante los ocho años anteriores de *guerra*, perdimos a más todavía," afirmó en relación con las hostilidades que comenzaron en 2014 en el este de *Ucrania*.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me pregunto que pasaría si a Inglaterra le mandarán un par de misilitos a Londres por mandar Inglaterra sus misilitos a Ucrania.
> Entiendo yo que si te mojas armando a cara descubierta a uno de los bandos, el otro bando te puede considerar beligerante hacia ellos y tomar medidas, previo aviso claro esta, algo así como:
> En cuanto localice los MLRS en Ucrania, le mandamos whatsapp al Boris con la foto y con los obejtivos que vamos a atacar con un par de misiles para compensar.
> Al igual, tu me hundes un barco con misiles daneses, yo hundiré un barco con misiles rusos.
> ...



Yo creo que Rusia va a actuar de otra manera, se recurrirá a proxies en Siria, Africa, etc... ya que los mismos EEUU están haciendo eso.

No se si alguno recordará el atentado de Beirut de 1983 pero por ahí pueden ir las cosas.









Atentado contra los cuarteles en Beirut en 1983 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)

1/ Actualización del mapa de generación: #UkraineMap #Severodonestk Los rusos están presionando mucho ahora en la ciudad y ganaron alrededor del 60% -70% algunas personas que te decían lo contrario ayer eran Mentiras. así de simple. Esperé porque tenía buenas razones para eso. Les advertí a todos. pero solo puedo mostrar oficial 

2/ declaración al respecto. no me es posible hacer otra cosa. Intel es un trabajo. obtener información de la cuenta de tiktok e impulsar sus propios deseos y narrativas es comprensible, pero no es asunto mío. Produzco menos pero muestro la verdad. esto es del gobierno de Lugansk y la situación es 

 

3/ ciertamente va a empeorar ya que Meltokine también va a caer... pero esta vez no lo suficiente #Ukraine -nians retrocede para recuperarlo. otros pueblos pueden caer. también es por eso que estaba mostrando y tratando de encontrar una zona de "salida" adecuada (egreso) para UAarmy. pueden ser dias.. 

4/ también varios informes confirman (desde el personal general hasta los lugareños) que Ru ha dicho anteriormente que tiene muchos refuerzos aquí, sus tropas no son terriblemente "peores" que Ukr y, contrariamente a algunos comentarios, a veces tienen apoyo aéreo directo y Arty es fuerte. etcétera etcétera tambien la relacion.. 

5/ es aproximadamente 1 Ukr por cada 7 u 8 rusos en el área. y #Ukraine -los ciudadanos no cuentan con un apoyo efectivo y una línea real de abastecimiento. Además, ahora es mucho más difícil pelear sin el CAS adecuado. etc. le "combat retardateur" touche peut etre à sa fin... 

6/ solo una última nota. Esa es la sexta vez consecutiva que digo EXACTAMENTE lo que está pasando aquí. Y conmigo controlando mis mapas, te dejo comparar con otros que muestran información incorrecta de una forma u otra... (sin creer el contraataque y luego lo contrario) día tras día... por qué estoy 

7/ Te digo todo esto, porque intenté aquí para algunos amigos poner todas mis habilidades y energía desde el 15 de febrero para informar lo más cierto que era y como podía. pero cuando veo la locura de la "información" por ahí pasa factura y no puedo "luchar" por pp si no se difunde


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia va a actuar de otra manera, se recurrirá a proxies en Siria, Africa, etc... ya que los mismos EEUU están haciendo eso.
> 
> No se si alguno recordará el atentado de Beirut de 1983 pero por ahí pueden ir las cosas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tambien, entonces deberían hundirles un navio esos proxys...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Rusia asegura que las conversaciones sobre armas nucleares con EEUU son necesarias pero "poco probables" en este momento.*
El *Kremlin* ha asegurado que está interesado en conversaciones con *Estados Unidos* sobre armas nucleares, pero dijo que es poco probable que se lleven a cabo negociaciones en este momento.

"Estamos interesados y creemos que continúan las negociaciones y discusiones sobre este tema, dados los cambios tectónicos que estamos viendo... todo el mundo necesita este tipo de conversaciones", dijo a los periodistas el portavoz del *Kremlin*, Dmitry Peskov.

El embajador de Estados Unidos en* Moscú*, John J. Sullivan, dijo el lunes que *Rusia* no debería cerrar la embajada de Estados Unidos a pesar de la crisis provocada por la guerra en Ucrania porque las dos mayores potencias nucleares del mundo deben seguir hablando.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Jun 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Una decepción de tu puta madre cuando te cago Panchito de mierda



Los atrasados del mamapollato checheno no pueden esgrimir argumentos. Eso no existe en su estructura mental. Sólo descalificar e insultar.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Huele a que se va a enquistar la guerra porque no se pararán en las repúblicas.









Lavrov: Cuanto mayor sea el alcance de las armas enviadas a Ucrania por Occidente, más lejos empujará Moscú a la línea de amenaza de los neonazis


El canciller ruso señaló que no va a "tratar de ponerse en el lugar de EE.UU. o Reino Unido", ya que estos países no quieren "escuchar sus argumentos"




actualidad.rt.com




*Lavrov: Cuanto mayor sea el alcance de las armas enviadas a Ucrania por Occidente, más lejos empujará Moscú a la línea de amenaza de los neonazis * 


El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, aseveró este lunes en rueda de prensa que сuanto mayor sea el alcance de las armas enviadas a Ucrania por Occidente, más lejos empujará Moscú a la línea de amenaza de los neonazis.

Asimismo, el canciller señaló que no va a "tratar de ponerse en el lugar de EE.UU. o Reino Unido", ya que estos países* no quieren "escuchar sus argumentos"*. "Nadie puede reforzar su seguridad a costa de la seguridad de los demás. ¿Por qué esto ha resultado ser una mentira?", planteó, recordando que la OTAN se ha acercado a las fronteras rusas en cinco ocasiones.

El diplomático afirmó que en los últimos años Occidente "ha considerado que tiene derecho a *crear la anarquía lejos de sus fronteras*" y denunció que los rusos "fueron atacados por un régimen que profesaba y glorificaba abiertamente el nazismo". "Si no hubieran atacado, no habríamos usado lanzacohetes múltiples", destacó.

El ministro considera que el bloqueo de su visita es "una clara demostración de hasta dónde pueden llegar la OTAN y la UE". "Ahora está claro para todos que Bruselas, es decir, la UE y la OTAN, *quiere convertir a los Balcanes en su proyecto de 'Balcanes cerrados'*", expresó.

Con este bloqueo, los países occidentales pretenden demostrar que *van a "presionar"* a Rusia, señaló Lavrov. "Esta hipocresía se nos ha mostrado muchas veces antes, por ejemplo, durante el bombardeo de Yugoslavia", agregó.

"EE.UU. se siente con derecho a decir que Belgrado es una amenaza para su seguridad y empiezan a bombardearla; o que Irak es una amenaza para ellos y arrasan ciudades matando a cientos de miles de civiles; o que Libia, por ejemplo, es una amenaza. Pero nuestras explicaciones sobre lo inaceptable del avance de la OTAN saboteando los acuerdos de Minsk *son simplemente ignoradas*", criticó el jefe de la diplomacia rusa.

En este contexto, el alto diplomático indicó que la política de Occidente en los Balcanes y en Ucrania es prácticamente la misma y que la UE *apoya a quienes atentan contra los intereses de naciones independientes*.


Este domingo, el viaje previsto de Lavrov a Serbia fue cancelado después de que Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerraran su espacio aéreo al avión de la Cancillería rusa. El ministro tenía planeado visitar el país balcánico los días 6 y 7 de junio y reunirse con el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, su homólogo, Nikola Selakoviс, y el presidente del Parlamento, Ivica Dacic.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*El jurista ucraniano Tuliakov pide declarar a Rusia "Estado terrorista"*
El catedrático de Derecho Penal ucraniano Viacheslav Tuliakov ha remarcado la necesidad de adoptar "todas las medidas posibles" para aislar a *Rusia* del resto del mundo y declarar a este país "Estado terrorista" e iniciar su proceso de exclusión de Naciones Unidas.

Tuliakov ha sido el encargado de pronunciar la conferencia inaugural del 17 Simposio Internacional de Victimología, que la Sociedad Mundial de Victimología, una organización no gubernamental con carácter consultivo perteneciente a Naciones Unidas, celebra cada tres años y que en esta ocasión se desarrolla hasta el próximo jueves en el Kursaal de San Sebastián.

Tuliakov, miembro del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos, juez ad-hoc para los casos contra *Ucrania*, se ha mostrado favorable a estimular los "movimientos nacionales de liberación de los pueblos eslavos del Imperio Ruso".

El objetivo del "pensamiento imperialista" ruso en *Ucrania* es "deshumanizar a la totalidad de la población", ha señalado Tuliakov, que ha criticado que el Gobierno ruso siga hablando de "operación especial" cuando se trata de una *guerra* "que se despliega en toda su crueldad".


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me pregunto que pasaría si a Inglaterra le mandarán un par de misilitos a Londres por mandar Inglaterra sus misilitos a Ucrania.
> Entiendo yo que si te mojas armando a cara descubierta a uno de los bandos, el otro bando te puede considerar beligerante hacia ellos y tomar medidas, previo aviso claro esta, algo así como:
> En cuanto localice los MLRS en Ucrania, le mandamos whatsapp al Boris con la foto y con los obejtivos que vamos a atacar con un par de misiles para compensar.
> Al igual, tu me hundes un barco con misiles daneses, yo hundiré un barco con misiles rusos.
> ...



Pues si algo tengo claro es que Rusia NO va a escalar la guerra, hasta que no tenga otra y no tener otra,no es aguantar lo inaguantable sino literalmente no poder más.

No va a escalar esta guerra porque es responsable, porque depende de terceros y se lo van a exigir y porque Rusia es osada, indómita pero no es suicida.

Rusia sin Putín sería menos Rusia, pero Rusia no es Putin, aun cuando nos lo hagan creer. Rusia es Putin sólo en la medida en que ha trabajado en la ideología de su pueblo que es lo que da motivación y perdura.

Decimos que el pueblo ruso aguanta lo que no aguantarán muchos otros, sobre todo la Europa de hoy, pero el ruso de hoy tampoco es el de la segunda guerra mundial.

Al ruso de hoy la mayor motivación para la guerra se la ha dado la idiotez europea excitando la rusofobia. Pero siempre hay ambiciosos, siempre hay ladrones y Rusia vale mucho, luego hay mucho por robar y el mayor peligro, supongo, serán sus propios ciudadanos.

Que sabéis de los rusos siberianos, particularmente los de etnia judía, ¿Como ven el conflicto con Israel al otro lado?


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Reflexión muy interesante que demuestra en cierto modo la existencia (aún) de un cierto „*sentido común“* por encima de ideologías.
> Aquí, en Alemania, estamos locos. Los Verdes, que nacieron antibelicistas, enemigos de la Bundeswehr y de la industria de armamento -Rheinmetall era la bestia negra- llamando a voces a la Guerra. Esa grandísima zorra que es la Sra. Baerbock, Verde y ministra de Exteriores, lamentando públicamente un „cansancio a la Guerra“, „Ucrania tiene que ganar …“ … la otra zorra, la liberal Strack-Zimmermann, afirmando en Der Spiegel que una de las metas, aparte de derrotar totalmente a Rusia, consistía en llevar a Putin al Tribunal de Den Haag … y yo, grandísimo Gilipollas, voté a los Liberales en las Bundeswahlen … imperdonable.
> Liberales y Verdes, miembros del Gabinete, cargan contra el Canciller Scholz (el único que parece tener aún dos dedos de frente) tachándolo de „cunctator“, de retrasar las ayudas, de no cumplir compromisos, de dar mala imagen de Alemania … eso parece ser lo que les preocupa a las dos Zorras … „el qué dirán“ en el mundo sobre Alemania ….
> No soy misógino, por cierto.
> ...



Ya no queda... simplemente no hay, ni se le espera... miras a Von Der Leyen o Borrel... a Macron diciendo que hay que dar una salida digna a Putin... al tal Scholz que es un idiota integral y es el salvable de su gobierno... 

Y luego lees al ultra de Hungría, que es el único con un mínimo y...

Es como viajar en un barco con vías de agua y saber que el capitan está bebiendo para consolarse...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Alemania perdió la primera guerra mundial y tuvieron que aceptar el tratado de Versalles. 

Que Rusia pierda una guerra no es comparable a aquellas medidas que se le impusieron a Alemania. 

Pero es que manda cojones que a Putin encima de ser un genocida haya que tratarlo bien por si se enfada.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

qué tal las cositas chulas?


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania perdió la primera guerra mundial y tuvieron que aceptar el tratado de Versalles.
> 
> Que Rusia pierda una guerra no es comparable a aquellas medidas que se le impusieron a Alemania.
> 
> Pero es que manda cojones que a Putin encima de ser un genocida haya que tratarlo bien por si se enfada.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Qué mal han envejecido los mensajes de hace 1 semana donde decían que Rusia estaba ganando la guerra tras el gatillazo en Severodonetsk.

Pues ya veréis, con lo denigrante que es la manera de actuar de Rusia, capaces son de organizar ya el referéndum paripé en Lugansk sin ni siquiera controlar Severodonetsk y Lysychansk .

Necesitan vender una victoria como el comer.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jun 2022)

Creo que a Rusia le interesa seguir el conflicto durante bastante tiempo, si las cosas siguen así…suministra menos productos energéticos y cobra más…el ideal de cualquier capitalista…


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Contenido medianamente sensible (pixelado)

Prisionero de guerra ruso presuntamente torturado y asesinado. Fue castrado como pedía un médico ucraniano.



Spoiler









Mientras tanto, en el otro lado:


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## Roscodevino (6 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Los atrasados del mamapollato checheno no pueden esgrimir argumentos. Eso no existe en su estructura mental. Sólo descalificar e insultar.



Tirame una flecha subnormal


----------



## vil. (6 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo creo que Rusia va a actuar de otra manera, se recurrirá a proxies en Siria, Africa, etc... ya que los mismos EEUU están haciendo eso.
> 
> No se si alguno recordará el atentado de Beirut de 1983 pero por ahí pueden ir las cosas.
> 
> ...



No lo necesita... simplemente tiene que esperar y tomar nota de quíen es quíen y qué ha hecho ese quíen... y esperar... tienen la sartén por el mango, sí o sí...

A ver la guerra cuanto más dure más le va a suponer a los países que ayuden a Ucrania, al final veremos si no acabamos con disturbios públicos y una crisis social bestial... y una vez acabada la guerra, cuanto peor estemos más fácil será IMPONERNOS condiciones y NEGOCIAR en ventaja...

A EE.UU. ya le está causando un daño intenso al imponer, aunque sólo sea de modo indirecto el Rublo... en acabando la guerra PUEDE incluso imponerlo de forma directa y... a ver qué puede hacer EE.UU.... que si fuese poco está sufriendo a su vez un desmadre en lo económico, ya veremos si Wall-Street no implosiona y entonces sí vamos a tener un Beirut y muy chungo...


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que en Venezuela no tienen mucha miseria? Igual me sorprendes con tu respuesta. El comunismo es un fracaso, lo defendéis gentucilla que no vivís en esos países o quienes viviendo allí forman parte del régimen. Mala gente sois los comunistas.



La verdad es que no es muy difícil sorprender a los ignorantes en su salsa.
Los comunistas venezolanos (PCV) están en la oposición, con un diputado
si la memoria no me engaña...

Y, por supuesto, según su catecismo la República Popular de China es fracaso
porque la dirigen los comunistas... Su catecismo de la neoliberal escuela
del 'reader digest' si parece que sea, realmente, un ostentoso fracaso, 
que no parece que le haya enseñado mucho.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Contenido medianamente sensible (pixelado)
> 
> Prisionero de guerra ruso presuntamente torturado y asesinado. Fue castrado como pedía un médico ucraniano.
> 
> ...




Clama al Cielo.

El Cielo escucha.

Dios aplicará su Justicia y no tendrá misericordia con quien no la tuvo con sus hijos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

a este pobre ya lo tienen en las últimas



Año 1941. Un guerrillero ruso de edad avanzada que fue capturado por soldados alemanes y atado a postes atrae las miradas de simpatía de las personas que pasan por una calle concurrida, RSS de Ucrania.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cabrón me vas a emborrachar llevo brindando desde Jersón


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Lo que yo pensaba, están haciendo pasar a aviones ucranianos por rusos. Hasta que les pillan, claro.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lass elites de Occidente estan dando un autogolpe de estado para cambiar al ancienne regime del dinero fiat .
> El futuro es el cryptodinero , el carnet social y Minority Report
> Y que podemos hacer , clapham ?
> ORO / COMIDA / TIERRAS / ZANKS ( y si puedes llevarte al bunker a una pelirroja tetona , mejor ... )



ORO / COMIDA / TIERRAS / ZANKS 
Joer clapham , parece que estes hablando del regreso al feudalismo . OH WAIT ...
Bienvenidos al siglo XIII . En realidad , el mundo se encamina hacia un neofeudalismo laico donde el poder emana del soberano ( la elite ) 
que se apoya en gobernantes vasallos ( reyes y presidentes ) algunos mas vasallos que otros . 
Lo unico que valia en el feudalismo ( el oro , la comida , las tierras y las armas ) vuelve a valorarse como entonces 

ORO ( el papel moneda siempre termina retornando a su valor intrinseco : CERO ) El colapso de las monedas fiat , profecia de Voltaire se esta cumpliendo . Algunas monedas colapsan mas rapido que otras , pero todas valdran cero 
COMIDA ( quien come vive , quien no come muere ) La falta de diesel ( necesaria para el uso de maquinaria agricola ) , la falta de fertilizantes y abonos , restricciones a la exportacion de alimentos , inflacion de dos digitos convierten a la comida en un activo cada vez mas escaso y cada vez mas valioso . El trigo se llamara el " ORO BLANCO " 
TIERRAS ( la ampliacion territorial por medio de la guerra sera la norma , el derecho de iure ha muerto ) 
ZANKS ( ganara el que mas grande y larga la tenga ) hablo de la " espada " mal pensados  
Y ahora el clapham seguira probandose la cota de malla normanda que compro en eBay


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

Recorrido por Odysse.com antes de hacer la comida 

Severodonetsk, puesto abandonado de los ucranianos en un domicilio.


Desminado de campos DPR


Mariupol disfrutando de playa.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso lo dirá usted. A partir de los 60 España tomó en rebufo de los Marshall y empezó su desarrollismo y empezó el turismo y los camareros. No hizo nada especial, todo vino sólo.
> Siento sinceramente que estemos en las antípodas en temas intranacionales y sin embargo en eltema De Ucrania compartamos opiniones cercanas. En cualquier caso rehuso a estropear más el hilo con opiniones inoportunas. Si quiere debate por privado.



Dato mata relato:

En los años 70 la Industria suponía el 34% del PIB y el sector servicios el 46%.
Ahora el peso de la industria ha bajado al 20% y el del sector servicios ha subido al 67%


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

#Russia delivered another 625 tons of humanitarian aid to #Ukrainians


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## aurariola (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Gobierno ucraniano afirma que 32 periodistas han muerto ya en la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El ministro de Cultura ucraniano, Oleksandr Tkachenko, ha afirmado que desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado 24 de febrero son ya 32 informadores los que han perdido la vida en el *conflicto*.
> 
> "Este año, el Día del Periodista tiene un sabor amargo," escribió Tkachenko en su cuenta de Telegram, en la jornada que Ucrania dedica desde 1994 a reconocer la labor de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación.
> ...



en mis tiempos alla por los 90 cuando decian periodistas o colaboradores de ong en realidad se trataba de espias y demas gente secreta a sueldo..............desde lo de yugolavia todo el mundo se dio cuenta y hoy en dia ser "periodista" esta muy mal visto por cualquiera que empuñe un fusil.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Recorrido por Odysse.com antes de hacer la comida
> 
> Severodonetsk, puesto abandonado de los ucranianos en un domicilio.
> 
> ...



No pongas videos falsos que dice gaviotón el pingüino gilipollenko que ya ta reconquistada sverodonetsk...como jersón y mariupol


----------



## JAGGER (6 Jun 2022)

Notable caída rusa.
Un par de cañones y huevo de patriotas. 

Hay que soltar, amigos. Rusia nunca fue gran cosa, pero lo de ahora no los avergüenza?


----------



## frangelico (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> #Russia delivered another 625 tons of humanitarian aid to #Ukrainians



El mayor puerto de Ucrania es uno para carbón y hierro, pero hay tres grandes con capacidad sobrada para mover el cereal, uni es Nokolaiev, pero están, Odessa y Chornomorsk (están pegados y los controla Ucrania), que no saquen por ahí las cargas es sospechoso.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso de la defansa elástica que es? Atan una goma entre dos árboles, se la apretan contra el culo, estiran para atrás y salen despedidos hacia adelante o qué?



No, ceden terreno ordenadamente causando el mayor número de bajas al enemigo, y cuando el enemigo a perdido fuelle, se le contraataca por los flancos.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia tiene miles de carros de combate operativos y otros tantos en almacenaje, el Armata T-14 es el modelo estandar de los proximos 50 años, pero se iran sustituyendo gradualmente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081299











Russia’s Military to Receive 100 New T-14 Armata Battle Tanks


The first batch of T-14 main battle tanks has already been delivered to the Russian Ground Forces for trials.



thediplomat.com





El objetivo que tiene Rusia es tener 2.300 tanques T-14 en 2025 (queria tenerlos en 2020 pero lo retrasaron a 2025), por lo que es facil que tenga más de 1000 de esos tanques ahora mismo. De hecho tiene un contrato con Egipto para venderle 300 tanques T-14 (no se como de capados) en el mismo 2025).

Y esos tanques ni se les ha visto ni se les espera en Ucrania


----------



## Scire (6 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> cuanto daño ha hecho el revisionismo a las mentes blandas de este pseudopaís



El revisionismo rojo, que vende el periodo de la républica como tiempo de vino y rosas.

Con todo lo malo que fueron los nacionales, al menos no arrasaron tanto con la economía.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me pregunto que pasaría si a Inglaterra le mandarán un par de misilitos a Londres por mandar Inglaterra sus misilitos a Ucrania.
> Entiendo yo que si te mojas armando a cara descubierta a uno de los bandos, el otro bando te puede considerar beligerante hacia ellos y tomar medidas, previo aviso claro esta, algo así como:
> En cuanto localice los MLRS en Ucrania, le mandamos whatsapp al Boris con la foto y con los obejtivos que vamos a atacar con un par de misiles para compensar.
> Al igual, tu me hundes un barco con misiles daneses, yo hundiré un barco con misiles rusos.
> ...



No lo harán por el mismo motivo que Ucrania no debería atacar territorio ruso abiertamente.

Por mucho que te estén jodiendo, si les atacas en su propio territorio rompes un _statu quo, _y las consecuencias son peores.


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A mi me parece que van a Lisichansk por el puente semidestruido del final del vídeo.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Chavez, siempre estuvieron a las órdenes de Washington. Igual Castro



Así que eran una "oposición falsa" al imperio. Que tontos los yankis, para que tomarse tanto trabajo. Simplemente hubieran dejado otro Batista, como otros tantos en casi toda latinoamerica. En los 70 en Mexico y Venezuela ni siquiera tuvieron que hacer una dictadura.
Castro incluso trasciende America. La intervención cubana en Angola fue el comienzo del fin del regimen facsista sudafricano, dicho por el propio Mandela.
Decir que las izquierdas en América son mentira forma (también) parte del discurso propagandistico de los yankis


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Lorena en twitter
- Las propiedades de los oligarcas ucranianos están “nacionalizadas” en la región de Zaporozhye. Así lo informan los medios rusos. En particular, estamos hablando de la propiedad de Igor Kolomoisky, Rinat Akhmetov y Viktor Pinchuk.

-Hoy hace tres meses secuestrado en Polonia, el periodista español, Pablo Gonzalez. A ver si se enteran:

La *Federación* *de* *Asociaciones* *de* Periodistas *de* España (FAPE) 

La *Federación* Internacional *de* Periodistas

*Reporteros* *Sin* *Fronteras*


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Russia’s Military to Receive 100 New T-14 Armata Battle Tanks
> 
> 
> The first batch of T-14 main battle tanks has already been delivered to the Russian Ground Forces for trials.
> ...



Dicen que tienen solo unas pocas decenas y el problema es que es un carro que cuesta el doble del T-90 por lo que financieramente tendrán que hacer muchas maniobras y también para conseguir la tecnología extranjera que necesitan


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

_Anoche, la DPR informó sobre la liberación de Ilyichevka
El avance del frente hacia Seversk supone un rápido aumento del impacto del fuego a lo largo de la carretera Artemovsk-Seversk-Lisichansk⚡

⚡Las batallas por Zakotnoye serán importantes⚡

_


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

AZ OSINT Hace 1 hora. Permanezcan atentos a sus pantallas.

_Rusia prepara una respuesta militar a la transferencia de armas de largo alcance a Kiev

Cuanto más largo sea el alcance de los sistemas suministrados por Occidente a Ucrania, más alejaremos a los nazis de los territorios de donde proviene la amenaza para Rusia, dijo Lavrov ‼_


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

*RT

El Parlamento británico votará este lunes, entre las 18 y las 20 horas (hora local) una moción de censura contra el primer ministro Boris Johnson, presentada por Graham Brady, presidente del grupo de conservadores que no forman parte del Gobierno, el llamado Comité 1922.*

Para que el voto de desconfianza prospere, es necesario reunir al menos 54 cartas de los miembros conservadores del Parlamento, según informa el canal ITV. Brady asegura contar con suficientes parlamentarios que han solicitado la votación. Los votos serán contados inmediatamente después de la votación y se emitirá un anuncio tan pronto como se conozca el resultado, dijo el presidente del comité.


Tras el anuncio de la moción, el nuevo jefe de Gabinete, Steve Barclay, exhortó a los legisladores en el sitio web Conservative Home a no "desperdiciar la mitad restante del Parlamento en distracciones sobre el liderazgo".

"Si desviamos continuamente nuestra dirección como Partido Conservador —y por extensión como Gobierno y nación— hacia un debate de liderazgo prolongado, estaremos enviando el mensaje opuesto [a la población]", sostuvo.

Por su parte, el portavoz de la oficina del primer ministro declaró que Boris Johnson da la bienvenida a la oportunidad de presentar su caso a los legisladores.

La secretaria de Asuntos Exteriores del Gabinete conservador, Liz Truss, ha anunciado en Twitter que el primer ministro cuenta con su respaldo "al 100 % en la votación de hoy" y anima "encarecidamente a los colegas a que lo apoyen". Según escribió en su mensaje, ha llegado la hora de que Gobierno británico se centre en "el crecimiento económico".


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> El revisionismo rojo, que vende el periodo de la républica como tiempo de vino y rosas.
> 
> Con todo lo malo que fueron los nacionales, al menos no arrasaron tanto con la economía.



Los nacionales institutocionalizaron lo que Agustín de Foxá parodiaba en Hordas el sur. Sembrando lo que recogemos ahora, latifundismo en todos los sectores económicos creando monopolios absurdos que trasladan su baja eficiencia a los precios al consumidor. Y eso no ha ido más que a peor.

Pero en Urope es lo mismo.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Así que eran una "oposición falsa" al imperio. Que tontos los yankis, para que tomarse tanto trabajo. Simplemente hubieran dejado otro Batista, como otros tantos en casi toda latinoamerica. En los 70 en Mexico y Venezuela ni siquiera tuvieron que hacer una dictadura.
> Castro incluso trasciende America. La intervención cubana en Angola fue el comienzo del fin del regimen facsista sudafricano, dicho por el propio Mandela.
> Decir que las izquierdas en América son mentira forma (también) parte del discurso propagandistico de los yankis



En absoluto. Lo que sucede, es que no pueden permitir que ninguna fuerza conservadora se posicione y convierta la nación en algo productivo que les presente competencia. Es así de simple. La izquierda es desde el minuto uno, una utilidad de las corporaciones anglosajonas.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No debemos confundir ESTUPIDEZ con IDEOLOGÍA...
> 
> Que un tipo y un grupo de indigentes mentales digan que son comunistas, no los convierte en comunistas...



Lo dicen y LO SON.
Es lo que intento decirte.
¿No te parece extraño que no haya ricos comunistas... *pero sí existan pobres neoliberales*? Es que es muy obvio.
Y ojo, que no todos los comunistas van con bandera roja y puño en alto. En la derecha tienes unos cuantos disfrazados de democristianos.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Un teniente coronel del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que llegó para una inspección golpeó a un soldado que supuestamente le llamó cobarde.

_Un oficial del mando de las fuerzas terrestres llegó a las posiciones de los soldados cerca de Lisychansk para instarles a que tomaran posiciones en el frente y siguieran aplastando a los ocupantes. Sin embargo, uno de los soldados rasos se opuso, diciendo que no iba a morir por unos oficiales y comandantes inadecuados que eran unos cobardes. Al oír esto, el teniente coronel golpeó al soldado dos veces en la cabeza.

El oficial acusó entonces al soldado de cobardía y pusilanimidad a pesar de que el muchacho llevaba dos meses defendiendo al país.

- "Llevo dos meses defendiendo el país..."
- "¿Cómo te defiendes sin un arma, sin ni***?"
- "¡Exactamente! Nos quitaron las armas".

Por último, el jefe, poco servicial, instó a los muchachos a ir al frente, a lo que recibió duras palabras como respuesta.
- "Chicos, si quieren pelear..."
- "¿Con quién? Con un hombre que estuvo involucrado en un combate cuerpo a cuerpo. Los oficiales como tú están lanzando a los chicos a las trincheras. Y a los que sacan a los chicos del cerco, los metes en la cárcel._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

CANDELA ...
Untima hora desde el frente . El clapham esta horrorizado
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia desde Severodonesk .
Estaba en Volodymyrivka , pero la toma de Soledar se va a retrasar porque Saturno esta en conjuncion con Pluton en la Casa de Geminis y el astrologo de las FF AA de la Federacion Rusa le ha dicho al Shoigu que mejor esperar .
Le ha dicho al clapham que los rusos no tienen prisa en tomar Severodonesk porque la caida de la ciudad es inevitable
La defensa numantina de los ukros es inutil . Ella esta en el Hotel Mir , al norte . 2/3 de la ciudad todavia esta en manos ukras , pero son muy vulnerables y Rusia no quiere arriesgar vidas por gusto .
El puente que comunicaba Lysychansk con Severedonesk sobre el rio Silversky Donetsk a la altura de Pablohrad ha sido volado
Los refuerzos al Este de Severodonesk solo pueden llegar por la carretera que une con Synetsky
Los rusos estan a punto de cortar esta carretera , la P66 , estan a menos de 3 Kms .
Si toman la P66 y Synetsky C'EST FINI . Porque los ukros solo podrian escapar por el sur :
Pero hay un problema : Rusia esta a 2 Km , a la altura de la calle Novikova .
Ahora mismo hay intensas negociaciones para que los ukros se rindan y entreguen la ciudad . O se piren
Si en las proximas 24/48 horas se niegan Rusia avanzara tomando la P66 ( 3 Kms ) y Lisna Dasha ( menos de 2 Km )
Severodonetsk a punto de caramelo ...


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

La República Popular de Donetsk celebrará hoy su primer juicio contra mercenarios extranjeros.
Los primeros en irse serán dos ciudadanos británicos que fueron capturados en Mariupol. Un mercenario de Marruecos irá con ellos.
La investigación de su caso tuvo lugar durante el mes de mayo y concluyó a finales de mes, tras lo cual el material del caso se entregó al tribunal.
Según declaraciones anteriores, la DNR tiene previsto celebrar varias fases del Tribunal para criminales de guerra ucranianos durante el verano de este año.
Está previsto que la primera fase del Tribunal se celebre en Mariupol y ya se denomina Tribunal de Mariupol.
Dada la gravedad de los delitos cometidos, los acusados se enfrentan a la pena más alta del DNR: la pena de muerte. La pena de muerte no se aplica en el DNR desde 2014.

PS. Ambos personajes británicos trataron de fingir en sus declaraciones tras ser capturados que eran soldados ordinarios que estaban "desilusionados" y que "no cometieron crímenes de guerra", pero estas son ya excusas típicas del "ejército de cocineros y conductores".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Scire (6 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los nacionales institutocionalizaron lo que Agustín de Foxá parodiaba en Hordas el sur. Sembrando lo que recogemos ahora, latifundismo en todos los sectores económicos creando monopolios absurdos que trasladan su baja eficiencia a los precios al consumidor. Y eso no ha ido más que a peor.
> 
> Pero en Urope es lo mismo.



Eso no significa que las polícas rojas y revolucionarias fueran buenas. Después de apropiarse de varias empresas, resultó que los obreros no "obraban", como diría Payne.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El enemigo ha seguido bombardeando Donetsk y Yasynuvata desde la mañana. Utiliza artillería de cañón de 122/152/155 mm y MLRS.
En Donetsk, las nuevas llegadas llegaron a los distritos de Leninsky y Kalininsky.
También fueron bombardeadas Makiivka, Horlivka y Volnovakha.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## pemebe (6 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Es como una versión espeluznante de "Counter-Strike": el comandante del batallón sobre las batallas en Sievierodonetsk*

Valentyna Romanko - Lunes, 6 de junio de 2022, 13:04

Petro Kuzyk, el comandante del batallón Svoboda y capitán de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania afirma que actualmente se están produciendo feroces combates callejeros en Sievierodonetsk, en la región de Luhansk. Las fuerzas ucranianas tienen que maniobrar constantemente.

Fuente: Kuzyk en una emisión especial matinal de "Radio Svoboda"

Detalles: Según Kuzyk, la situación en Sievierodonetsk es bastante tensa, hay feroces batallas callejeras por, literalmente, cada edificio. Los combates son muy dinámicos, la situación cambia un par de veces al día.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas necesitan refuerzos, sobre todo de artillería. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no escatiman en "carne de cañón" cuando intentan atacar.

Cita directa: *"El enemigo prevalece hasta cierto punto en artillería de cañones, cantidad de tanques, tal vez, en personal, y está utilizando activamente esta ventaja. Están constantemente atacando, bombardeando, arruinando casas y nuestras fortificaciones. Siempre tenemos que maniobrar...*

Ha habido intentos de contraataque, algunos con éxito, otros no. Hay una presión constante por su parte. *Algunas divisiones han tenido que retroceder un bloque, mientras que otras, incluidas las nuestras, han podido mantener sus posiciones. *Pero todo esto ocurre en condiciones extremadamente duras. Es horroroso, pero me recuerda al videojuego Counter-Strike...

Estratégicamente, ahora estamos esperando refuerzos, especialmente en artillería. Intentan algunos ataques incomprensibles, utilizando lo que llamamos "carne de cañón" de infantería. Nosotros seguimos destruyéndolos, ellos siguen enviando nuevas reservas. Según nuestros datos, han subido más reservas...

Estamos literalmente luchando por cada casa, cada calle. Un día podemos avanzar una cuadra, otro día nos hacen retroceder una cuadra. Esto sigue ocurriendo y seguirá ocurriendo. *Si nuestro objetivo es conservar la ciudad, no podemos confiar únicamente en la resistencia de la infantería, también necesitamos suficientes tropas y recursos como tanques y artillería."*

Recordatorio: *Según el periodista Yurii Butusov, el gobierno se inventa logros en Sievierodonetsk y la situación allí es de hecho bastante complicada. El jefe de la administración estatal de la región de Luhansk, Serhii Haidai, declaró que la situación en la ciudad está cambiando rápidamente y a veces empeora.*


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania, a través de Estados Unidos, comete ciberataques contra las infraestructuras críticas de Rusia - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso*

La oficina diplomática añadió que si continúan estas provocaciones, la respuesta de Rusia no tardará en llegar y será firme y decisiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

* Rada MP Kiva: ¡La culpa del hambre en África es de Zelensky!*

"Las autoridades ucranianas han confirmado finalmente que las aguas del Mar Negro cerca de Odessa han sido minadas para bloquear un posible desembarco ruso.

Ayer mismo, el régimen de Zelensky gritaba al mundo entero que la marina rusa bloqueaba así la exportación de grano desde Odessa, provocando una crisis alimentaria.

¡Así que Zelensky es culpable de causar una hambruna en África! ))

Exijo una disculpa pública a Rusia, previamente culpada por todos!!!"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La izquierda es desde el minuto uno, una utilidad de las corporaciones anglosajonas.
> [/QUO
> Eso es como decir las corporaciones anglosajonas son desde el minuto uno una utilidad para el gran plan chino


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vamos RESUMIENDO que tú no eres español, que es imposible serlo, dado que hay millones de intereses contrapuestos... o me equivoco??...
> 
> Te lo repito:
> 
> ...



El hecho de que te den un pasaporte no implica que tengas una opinión...en serio, qué pretendéis que haga la gente? seguir vuestras consignas, asi, sin más?

Madre mia....lo que no me explico es como no ha explotado todo esto antes....


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Han aparecido imágenes de las consecuencias de un ataque con misiles contra la planta de reparación de vehículos de Panyutinsk, en la región de Kharkiv, donde, según el Ministerio de Defensa, se estaban restaurando y reparando los vehículos blindados de las AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

*India tiene la intención de duplicar las importaciones de petróleo ruso a través de los suministros de Rosneft.*

Así lo informó Bloomberg, citando fuentes. Según la agencia, los volúmenes de combustible y los precios específicos aún están en discusión.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eres español? si es así deberían importarte, porque si le va bien al estado, no confundir con el gobierno y los politicos, te irá bien a tí.
> Si no eres español, entonces espero que te abstengas de opinar sobre el ya que no te interesa estos intereses.



Ese mensaje me traslada dos preguntas:

En qué me va bien a mi exactamente, si le va bien al estado? los intereses son contrapuestos

Y segundo...aun comprando ese argumento..implicaría en que solo un ruso podría hablar de Rusia....qué hacemos en este foro entonces?

Soy español, pero...porque pone eso en mi pasaporte, desde hace tiempo asumí que no por mucho más, es una sociedad esclavizada y a la que le gusta ser esclavo además de ser segundones y quejarse todo el tiempo de que "los políticos no hacen lo que a mi me gustaría"....


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

El jefe de la administración militar regional de Lugansk, Sergei Gaidai, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrían recuperar fácilmente Severodonetsk, pero no lo harían, porque no tenía importancia estratégica.


----------



## SanRu (6 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo creo que está pasando en Sieveirodontsk y que está dando lugar a tana información opuesta según el bando es lo siguiente:

Hace un par de días las tropas que quedaban en la ciudad abandonaron voluntariamente la zona industrial y cruzaron el puente hacia Lysychansk pero el alto mando los obligó a volver, junto con un numeroso grupo de mercenarios. 

Los rusos no se fiaron de que pudiera ser una trampa y siguieron avanzando al mismo ritmo (lento), ignorando la retirada ucraniana.

Cuando los ucranianos volvieron se encontraron aún con muchos de sus puestos sin controlar por los rusos y se volvieron a instalar allí.

Los rusos siguen controlando la zona residencial y avanzan en duros combates por la zona industrial y la zona boscosa, mientras que los Ucranianos están vendiendo un éxito el haber recuperado esa zona, aunque realmente nunca llegó a ser ocupada por los rusos.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Trace Of Polish Colonel Spotted In Severodonetsk In Eastern Ukraine


As Russian-led forces advance through the Ukrainian defense in eastern Ukraine, more and more secrets of the Kiev regime are...




southfront.org










_Colonel Dariusz Majchrzak _


Rastro de un coronel polaco en Severodonetsk, en el este de Ucrania


06/06/2022


A medida que las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia avanzan por la defensa ucraniana en el este de Ucrania, se revelan cada vez más secretos del régimen de Kiev.

El 6 de mayo se encontraron documentos del coronel polaco Dariusz Majchrzak en las posiciones militares abandonadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad de Severodonetsk. Los documentos confirman que el oficial de la OTAN estuvo desplegado en Severodonetsk y que ahora podría estar escondido en la planta química de Azot.

En uno de los locales dejados por las AFU en Severodonetsk, los militares rusos encontraron los documentos del coche KIA Sorento de Dariusz Majchrzak.













El coronel Dariusz Majchrzak es vicerrector de asuntos militares de la Universidad de Estudios de Guerra, ASzWoj, en Polonia. Estudió en la Academia de Oficiales de Breslavia y sirvió en la 11ª División de Caballería Blindada.

Ha participado repetidamente en la organización y realización de ejercicios militares tanto a nivel nacional como internacional. En 2005-2006, prestó servicio como especialista superior del Grupo de Asesoramiento y Formación de la División como parte del contingente militar polaco en la República de Irak.

Sus investigaciones científicas están dedicadas a las cuestiones de seguridad nacional e internacional. Ha estudiado las amenazas modernas y la gestión de crisis, principalmente en la UE y en Polonia.

Todavía no está claro si el coronel Dariusz Majchrzak fue muerto o si sigue en Severodonetsk, o si abandonó la ciudad y Ucrania. Los documentos pueden considerarse la primera prueba de la participación de militares polacos en las hostilidades contra Rusia.


----------



## cryfar74 (6 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me pregunto que pasaría si a Inglaterra le mandarán un par de misilitos a Londres por mandar Inglaterra sus misilitos a Ucrania.
> Entiendo yo que si te mojas armando a cara descubierta a uno de los bandos, el otro bando te puede considerar beligerante hacia ellos y tomar medidas, previo aviso claro esta, algo así como:
> En cuanto localice los MLRS en Ucrania, le mandamos whatsapp al Boris con la foto y con los obejtivos que vamos a atacar con un par de misiles para compensar.
> Al igual, tu me hundes un barco con misiles daneses, yo hundiré un barco con misiles rusos.
> ...



Bueno, Moscú ya dijo lo que haría si esos misiles atacan territorio Ruso de forma frecuente. Atacarían objetivos que no habían sido atacados antes y los centros de toma de decisiones.
Claramente la amenaza es sobre el gobierno de Kiev. Nunca atacará a la OTAN aunque sean realmente los culpables.

Sí Rusia se siente amenazada con ataques frecuentes en su territorio, el conflicto escalará y no descarto una declaración formal de guerra cómo paso previo a un ataque a gran escala con el uso de todo su potencial defensivo.



Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Jun 2022)

*Los trabajadores están defendiendo Ucrania, pero el Estado ucraniano no defiende los derechos de los trabajadores*








A la sombra de la guerra, el gobierno ucraniano está impulsando reformas laborales que se habían planeado durante más de dos décadas, pero que, por diversas razones, nunca llegaron a concretarse. Y estas no son las reformas por las que luchaban los sindicatos. Quizás el término “contrarreformas” sería más adecuado: si el mercado laboral ucraniano no era un espacio favorable para los trabajadores mucho antes de la guerra, ahora se desestabilizará aún más, se desregulará y se adaptará aún más a las expectativas de los empleadores.

En marzo, el parlamento votó y el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky firmó el proyecto de ley 2136, «ley sobre relaciones laborales en condiciones de guerra». Oficialmente, la ley es una medida temporal que busca ayudar a aquellas empresas que se vieron fuertemente afectadas por el conflicto y no pueden seguir operando en la escala anterior. Sin embargo, la ayuda del Estado no consiste en subsidios, préstamos o tasas impositivas preferenciales. El estado ucraniano parece sugerir que no tiene recursos para ninguna de estas medidas. En cambio, da a los empresarios mano libre para explotar a los trabajadores.

El proyecto de ley 2136 otorga al empleador el derecho de “suspender el contrato de trabajo”. Significa que el trabajador no es ni despedido, ni pagado. Además, el proyecto de ley da a los empleadores la oportunidad de no pagar por el trabajo que ya se ha hecho. Bastará con que digan que por hechos de guerra no pudieron pagar a tiempo. No hay ninguna institución que pueda obligarlos a pagar – explica Vitaliy Dudin, experto en derecho laboral y uno de los líderes de la organización de izquierda ucraniana Sotsialny Rukh (Movimiento Social). Y esto no es todo: el empleador ahora también tiene derecho a renunciar a cualquier convenio colectivo que existiera en el lugar de trabajo. No se necesita justificación.

Seguir leyendo..


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> a la gente no le extraña ese patrón?
> cada fin de semana se suelta un logro de los ucranianos y al cabo de 2 -3 días, o es un fake total o no es tal logro como nos lo venden?
> 
> no se, porque lanzan esos fakes los viernes/sábados?
> ...



.... se deba a que la gente no hace un seguimiento exhaustivo del conflicto como hacemos aqui... se les quedan 4 cosas superficiales que les crea mas que nada una sensación de que "se va ganando" y eso se adereza con la falta de memoria al rago plazo de los 4 detalles que pillan....

Pero eso a la larga va causando falta de credibilidad... Ya empezó a verse eso con la vacuna antes de empezar el nuevo entretenimiento para los "mass mierda"


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

La evolución de los ataques de hoy en Donetsk









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Regresar a los territorios lo llama Vd. disolver Kresy y otorgar esas tierras a Bielorrusia y Ucrania (a repúblicas que formaban parte de URSS) y darnos territorios alemanes que nunca eran nuestros?
> 
> Retratodo
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



eres un pelma con tanto repetir posts... Mira que era reacio a poner a la gente en el ignore antes de empezar con este hilo..... pero es la unica forma de sacar algo en claro sin perder mucho tiempo


----------



## pgas (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Y tú crees que mandaba Medvedev? Que ingenuidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




en esa época por supuesto, y no lo digo solo yo,

_Y [Putin] vio en Gadafi a alguien que había aceptado las condiciones de Occidente y que, sin embargo, pagó el precio, un destino que podría esperarle en última instancia. La lección es nefasta para Ucrania: En la actual visión del mundo de Putin, retroceder o hacer cualquier concesión es una sentencia de muerte.

La administración Obama consideró la abstención de Rusia como un éxito diplomático. Putin, sin embargo, lo vio como una prueba de la traición de Occidente. Describió la resolución como un *"llamamiento medieval a una cruzada"*, una guerra más en la larga lista de guerras iniciadas por Occidente -desde Serbia hasta Afganistán e Irak- para perseguir el cambio de régimen, a veces con pretextos falsos, y en última instancia dictar las reglas del orden mundial._









What a Decade-Old Conflict Tells Us About Putin


One can trace a straight line from the overthrow of Libya’s dictator Muammar Gaddafi to today’s devastating war in Ukraine.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Al parecer, las aventuras del puesto fronterizo ucraniano continúan. Ahora ha caído en manos de los militares rusos.
Los antecedentes son los siguientes.
La banda de Zelensky ordenó la filmación de un vídeo escenificado sobre la instalación de un puesto fronterizo ucraniano en la frontera para demostrar la superación sin precedentes. Confiaron esta tarea a la Kharkiv Volkssturm.
Como el poste no estaba, fue robado de uno de los supermercados de Kharkiv. Durante la filmación del vídeo escenificado, cuatro combatientes del Kharkiv Volkssturm resultaron muertos y tres heridos, lo que no impidió que anunciaran la peremoguerra. Más tarde, las AFU de la dirección de Kharkiv declararon que todo eran posers y que esos vídeos podían filmarse fácilmente en cualquier zona boscosa sin necesidad de 200x o 300x. Ahora el poste fronterizo robado por Volkssturm a Kharkiv TC se ha convertido en un dudoso trofeo. Así es la "odisea".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Artedi (6 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá vayan hasta los nacidos en los 40,50 y 60.
> Hasta el último ucraniano!



Odia el pecado y compadece al pecador, amigo @Seronoser

En lo anterior, distingamos entre los malvados, los ingenuos, y los meramente desgraciados que les tocó ir. Estaremos de acuerdo en que las dos últimas categorías son dignas de toda compasión.


----------



## Zepequenhô (6 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Los trabajadores están defendiendo Ucrania, pero el Estado ucraniano no defiende los derechos de los trabajadores*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues dentro de seis meses que nadie se extrañe si Zelenski y su camarilla termina como la familia del Zar.

La gente cuando no puede dar de comer a sus hijos, se pone muy nerviosa.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Sin cohetes guiados de precisión, HIMARS no ofrecería necesariamente al ejército ucraniano nuevas capacidades de artillería significativas respecto a los MRL que tiene ahora en servicio, versiones del BM-21 Grad de la era soviética y los RM-70 Checos adquiridos más recientemente, que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas poseen actualmente.



No has mencionado BM-27 Uragan de calibre 220mm (70 unidades) y BM-30 Smerch de calibre 300mm (80).

Mientes o omites datos a propósito.


Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Trace Of Polish Colonel Spotted In Severodonetsk In Eastern Ukraine
> 
> 
> As Russian-led forces advance through the Ukrainian defense in eastern Ukraine, more and more secrets of the Kiev regime are...
> ...



Aunque hubiera sido cierto: ¿Que problema hay? ¿Rusia puede mandar mercenarios y personal militar pero Ucrania no puede pedir ayuda externa explicita? (Lo digo por argumento re y repetido en el hilo de Ucrania que Assad pidió ayuda de Rusia, pues lo mismo aquí).

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (6 Jun 2022)

Sayonara, Ukronazis.









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No has mencionado BM-27 Uragan de calibre 220mm (70 unidades) y BM-30 Smerch de calibre 300mm (80).
> 
> Mientes o omites datos a propósito.
> 
> ...



La mayoria de esos los han perdido ya.

Los ucranianos ocn el dinero occidental han tenido 8 años para desempolvar los que heredaron de la URSS e incluso para construir nuevos. Las fabricas y los ingenieron quedaron allí, se olvida a veces que la URSS no desaparecio aniquilada por los yanquis, simplemente se disolvio con un golpe desde dentro. Las cosas quedaron intactas, por eso pensar que Ucrania es como un pais del 3º mundo es absurdo, luego cuenta con el envio de armas a una escala no vista desde la IIGM.




Loignorito dijo:


> Realmente Maduro y su antecesor, Chavez, siempre estuvieron a las órdenes de Washington. Igual Castro y sus secuelas. Y antes los banano 'salvadores de la patria' que contribuyeron a arruinar el Imperio Español, desmembrándolo y construyendo naciones bastardas controladas por la masonería, que es lo mismo que decir Whashington-Londres.



Sin palabras me dejas...

Mira los únicos que se oponian al imperio eran

1.- Los norcoreanos.

2.- Los iranies

3..-Los sirios

4.- Cuba

5.- Venezuela.

Solos, y han pagado un precio de la hostia. Los chinos y los rusos, coqueteaban con el imperio, los rusos para ver si los incluian y los chinos por comercio.

No te incluyo a Gadafi, porque este les abrio las puertas y destruyo sus armas esperando clemencia y abrigo dentro del sistema. No le valio una mierda , claro.

Ahora los dos grandes han pasado a la oposición, y no por decisión propia....porque el imperio en su locura los ha obligado. No saben parar , ni son capaces de darse cuenta de los cambios del mundo o quizas crean ingenuamente que pueden darles la vuelta.


----------



## millie34u (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



subnormal, se están retirando hacia Lisichanks


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades de los territorios liberados de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya están estudiando la posibilidad de confiscar los bienes y activos de los oligarcas ucranianos que patrocinan a los nazis en Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Rusia y Turquía han llegado a un acuerdo preliminar para desbloquear las entregas de productos agrícolas ucranianos a través del Mar Negro.

El plan prevé el desminado del mar cerca de Odessa y garantiza una salida segura de los barcos del Mar Negro bajo la égida de la ONU. Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa exige que se le permita inspeccionar los buques mercantes en busca de armas, condición que la parte ucraniana no acepta. Sin embargo, la posición de Kiev tiene poca importancia, ya que Ucrania no participa directamente en las negociaciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia y Turquía han llegado a un acuerdo preliminar para desbloquear las entregas de productos agrícolas ucranianos a través del Mar Negro.
> 
> El plan prevé el desminado del mar cerca de Odessa y garantiza una salida segura de los barcos del Mar Negro bajo la égida de la ONU. Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa exige que se le permita inspeccionar los buques mercantes en busca de armas, condición que la parte ucraniana no acepta. Sin embargo, la posición de Kiev tiene poca importancia, ya que Ucrania no participa directamente en las negociaciones.
> 
> ...



Se repite la situación de 1915 pero Rusia está no está en bloque occidental.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aurkitu (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al parecer, las aventuras del puesto fronterizo ucraniano continúan. Ahora ha caído en manos de los militares rusos.
> Los antecedentes son los siguientes.
> La banda de Zelensky ordenó la filmación de un vídeo escenificado sobre la instalación de un puesto fronterizo ucraniano en la frontera para demostrar la superación sin precedentes. Confiaron esta tarea a la Kharkiv Volkssturm.
> Como el poste no estaba, fue robado de uno de los supermercados de Kharkiv. Durante la filmación del vídeo escenificado, cuatro combatientes del Kharkiv Volkssturm resultaron muertos y tres heridos, lo que no impidió que anunciaran la peremoguerra. Más tarde, las AFU de la dirección de Kharkiv declararon que todo eran posers y que esos vídeos podían filmarse fácilmente en cualquier zona boscosa sin necesidad de 200x o 300x. Ahora el poste fronterizo robado por Volkssturm a Kharkiv TC se ha convertido en un dudoso trofeo. Así es la "odisea".
> ...



Podrían llevarlo a modo estandarte romano, e irlo dejando según avanzan. O hacerse fotos como con los gnomos de jardín de Amelie. A lo mejor acaba a las puertas de Kiev.


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La lujosa mansión de la hija de la amante de Lavrov en Londres... costó 5 millones £. Por supuesto dicha hijo tuvo que abandonar Reino Unido. Gromyko (alias mister no) te viene grande Lavrov.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Usted es comunista?


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Es como una versión espeluznante de "Counter-Strike": el comandante del batallón sobre las batallas en Sievierodonetsk*
> 
> ...




vamos, que los ukros quieren mas y mas dinero y armas y se inventan lonque haga falta.... un consejo ukros:


*BUSCAD GAS Y PETROLEO O ESTAIS ACABADOS *


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> subnormal, se están retirando hacia Lisichanks



Cierto, pero no debieran si los rusos hubieran hecho sus deberes que es un puto puente en un extremo del frente. Alejado de las posibles defensas antiareas que puedan quedar. Y si no quieres riesgos misiles.

Tengo mis simpatias, pero estas cagadas solo son explicables porque los de la linea del frente no tiene acceso a fijar blancos. Y eso en una guerra seria no es de recibo. Eso pueden reventado, y una alfombra de bombas de avición en la zona del rio y te lo agradecen los de Lugansk con una fiesta por todo lo alto.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

por la.distancia y como corren seguro que son artilleria rusa....


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Así que eran una "oposición falsa" al imperio. Que tontos los yankis, para que tomarse tanto trabajo. Simplemente hubieran dejado otro Batista, como otros tantos en casi toda latinoamerica. En los 70 en Mexico y Venezuela ni siquiera tuvieron que hacer una dictadura.
> Castro incluso trasciende America. La intervención cubana en Angola fue el comienzo del fin del regimen facsista sudafricano, dicho por el propio Mandela.
> Decir que las izquierdas en América son mentira forma (también) parte del discurso propagandistico de los yankis



Las tropas cubanas se enviaron a Angola en buques fletados y asegurados por los EEUU, las presiones y amenazas usanas toman vericuetos muy complicados...

PD- A la prospera Rhodesia tambien la estrangularon y ahora tienen el deseado vertedero de Zimbabue.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las tropas cubanas se enviaron a Angola en buques fletados y asegurados por los EEUU, las presiones y amenazas usanas toman vericuetos muy complicados...
> 
> PD- A la prospera Rhodesia tambien la estrangularon y ahora tienen el deseado vertedero de Zimbabue.



Deja de leer cosas raras.¿ barcos fletados por los eeuu ?


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No, ceden terreno ordenadamente causando el mayor número de bajas al enemigo, y cuando el enemigo a perdido fuelle, se le contraataca por los flancos.



Eso lo inventó Hanibal en Cannas.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

mas dinero para la gran FEDERACION RUSA

*INDIA IN TALKS TO INCREASE RUSSIAN OIL IMPORTS FROM ROSNEFT


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Bueno, habría que ver también a sueldo de quien trabajan estos "analistos"....



Hombre, si se dice que "cosmopolita" es polaco y toma en cuenta la opinión de unos rusos de determinada índole...

Blanco y en botella...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Deja de leer cosas raras.¿ barcos fletados por los eeuu ?



Ni mas ni menos, con la complicidad de las dos superpotencias antagonicas los EEUU y la URSS, toma leccion democratica !!!.


----------



## millie34u (6 Jun 2022)

Subnormal, ese es el avión ukro que se han cargao ellos mismos


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ni mas ni menos, con la complicidad de las dos superpotencias antagonicas los EEUU y la URSS, toma leccion democratica !!!.



Estas confundiendo la guerra de angola, con el follon posterior a los acuerdo de paz. Y desde luego nunca los yanquis fueron en el bando de los cubanos, ni mucho menos los transportaron. Cuando se retiraron, y la UNITA empezo a torpedear lso acuerdo ( ya habia caido la URSSS ) los yanquis que habian metido la cabecita con sus empresas si maniobraron para qeu los de UNITA dejaran de molestarles .....ya no eran utiles contra lo comuuuuniiiistas....porque el gobierno ya no lo era la urss no existia, y los cubanos se habian marchado.

Lo dicho revisa tus datos. Y lo dejo que nos salimos del hilo.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las tropas cubanas se enviaron a Angola en buques fletados y asegurados por los EEUU, las presiones y amenazas usanas toman vericuetos muy complicados...



Si claro, Rockefeller puso su propia flota a disposición de los cubanos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Usted es comunista?



No, de hecho detesto al comunismo. Lo que pasa es que hasta las camas en la dacha de Stalin eran de propiedad de estado. Esas son las diferencias.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

¿Pero no es un operación especial? JaJaJa

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia y Turquía han llegado a un acuerdo preliminar para desbloquear las entregas de productos agrícolas ucranianos a través del Mar Negro.
> 
> El plan prevé el desminado del mar cerca de Odessa y garantiza una salida segura de los barcos del Mar Negro bajo la égida de la ONU. Al mismo tiempo, la Federación Rusa exige que se le permita inspeccionar los buques mercantes en busca de armas, condición que la parte ucraniana no acepta. Sin embargo, la posición de Kiev tiene poca importancia, ya que Ucrania no participa directamente en las negociaciones.
> 
> ...



Los Putin y sus cosas. En fin , la guerra sera muy larga me temo. Hay la intención claro de no empujar, y de encajar. 

Rusia es el mayor exportador de trigo creo, puede venderlo sin problemas.

Si a a alguien le interesa sacar el que produce lo que queda de Ucrania es facil los enviar con bandera blanca a Meritopol o Sevastopol , o Mariupol y ahi embarca en buques perfectamente controlados. Todo esto previo pago por los servicios.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero no es un operación especial? JaJaJa



Para Putin y gran parte de la dirigencia Rusa lo sigue siendo. Y da gracias. Pretenden en su ingenuidad volver al redil, así que no quieren una guerra a gran escala. Y si, esto es a pequeña escala.









«Брюссельские кукловоды»: Лавров назвал немыслимым срыв своего визита в Сербию по вине стран НАТО


НАТО и Европейский союз в очередной раз продемонстрировали, насколько далеко готовы пойти в попытках воздействия на страны, которые руководствуются национальными интересами и не жертвуют собственными принципами, заявил Сергей Лавров, комментируя срыв своего визита в Сербию из-за закрытия...




russian.rt.com





Que este tio sea el ministro de exteriores te da una idea de lo que digo. Jo los de la OTAN no me dejan volar, son malos, y yo no iba alli a molestar a nadie, si no tenemos ningun pacto que les amenace y bla bla bla.... en fin...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estas confundiendo la guerra de angola, con el follon posterior a los acuerdo de paz. Y desde luego nunca los yanquis fueron en el bando de los cubanos, ni mucho menos los transportaron. Cuando se retiraron, y la UNITA empezo a torpedear lso acuerdo ( ya habia caido la URSSS ) los yanquis que habian metido la cabecita con sus empresas si maniobraron para qeu los de UNITA dejaran de molestarles .....ya no eran utiles contra lo comuuuuniiiistas....porque el gobierno ya no lo era la urss no existia, y los cubanos se habian marchado.
> 
> Lo dicho revisa tus datos. Y lo dejo que nos salimos del hilo.



Los cubanos creo recordar que se marcharon de Angola en el 89, cuando se termino la financiacion para los brigadistas, Cuba sin el permiso norteamericano, hubiera mandado una docena de asesores como maximo, la realidad no es tan romantica como la pintan los comunistas !!!.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para Putin y gran parte de la dirigencia Rusa lo sigue siendo. Y da gracias. Pretenden en su ingenuidad volver al redil, así que no quieren una guera a gran escala. Y si, esto es a pequeña escala.



Es una guerra. Es curioso cuando Ucros llamaban 2014-2015 "operación antiterrorista" pero hilo entero usaba termino guerra. Ahora es justo al revés.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> ¿Usted es comunista?



Fue de niño, pionero polaco, con su pañuelito rojo al cuello !!!. @Cosmopolita


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuba sin el permiso norteamericano, hubiera mandado una docena de asesores como maximo



Claro, Fidel cada vez que se quería fumar un puro llamaba a la casa blanca y pedía permiso.


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No, de hecho detesto al comunismo. Lo que pasa es que hasta las camas en la dacha de Stalin eran de propiedad de estado. Esas son las diferencias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Despierte, Rusia ya no es la CEI de 1991...

Sus apreciaciones con respecto a la vida personal de Lavrov son argumentos imbéciles, por que todo Dios hoy día -y hasta los miembros del partido comunista chino- están metidos en un sistema capitalista.

Hacer apreciaciones así es como tirarse piedras a su propio tejado.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es una guerra. Es curioso cuando Ucros llamaban 2014-2015 "operación antiterrorista" pero hilo entero usaba termino guerra. Ahora es justo al revés.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Es una operacion policial en su patio trasero. Si el patio trasero es grande, y se han metido los de la OTAN. Así que es una miniguerra. Pero la idea de putin era que fuea aun más mini y más breve, lo que pasa es que el tio no conto conque los anglos huelen el acojone, y creen que cualquier muestra de pragmatismo o incluso humanismo es debilidad.

Cuando los rusos pasen al mode guerra no enteraremos rapido.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson a las 17.00 horas del 6 de junio de 2022*

▪ Las AFU perdieron su cabeza de puente tomada en la orilla sur del río Ingulets, cerca de Davydov Brod.

En el informe de la semana pasada informamos de que las AFU tuvieron que retirarse de Davydov Brod. A esto le siguió la destrucción del puente que había cortado la retirada de las AFU, y luego las unidades ucranianas que habían entrado en el pueblo fueron alcanzadas por la artillería y la aviación del ejército.

En esencia, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas decidió evitar bajas innecesarias entre el personal y el equipo en esta zona y, de hecho, atrajo a los BTGr de las AFU a una bolsa de fuego. Una maniobra similar se llevó a cabo el 8 de mayo en la Isla de la Serpiente, de la que también se retiraron las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para luego destruir el desembarco de las AFU.

▪Después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se retiraran del pueblo, las unidades ucranianas que habían entrado allí fueron golpeadas: todas las fuerzas de las AFU en la zona fueron destruidas. Este mediodía, fuentes de la Brigada 126 han aportado claridad a la niebla de la guerra. Un lugar nunca está vacío: después de esperar la pausa necesaria, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas volvieron a ocupar Davydov Brod y equiparon posiciones de tanques en la orilla sur del río Inhults.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen manteniendo la cabeza de puente previamente tomada en Bila Krynitsa, intercambiando fuego con las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles contra un grupo de barcos en el estuario de Dniprovskyi. Según informaciones no confirmadas, el buque de desembarco Yuriy Olefirenko, que había estado molestando a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el Kinburn Spit y Aleksandrovka mediante constantes bombardeos, fue finalmente alcanzado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para Putin y gran parte de la dirigencia Rusa lo sigue siendo. Y da gracias. Pretenden en su ingenuidad volver al redil, así que no quieren una guerra a gran escala. Y si, esto es a pequeña escala.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este (cosmopolitadesalon) seguramente no recuerda como nombraba E-E-U-U a sus operaciones "especiales" en el extranjero.

Las podrían haber llamado "libertad eterna" por la cantidad de muertos que generaban.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los cubanos creo recordar que se marcharon de Angola en el 89, cuando se termino la financiacion para los brigadistas, Cuba sin el permiso norteamericano, hubiera mandado una docena de asesores como maximo, la realidad no es tan romantica como la pintan los comunistas !!!.



Venga , mira fuentes serias.

Los cubanos se retiraron porque se firmo un acuerdo, la URSS habia caido y el gobierno de angola habia virado buscando paz. Los cubanos sin el bloque socialista no podian mantenerse solos a miles de km. Ademas ellos estaban jodidos sin el comercio con el bloque. De "permisos" yanquis nada. Y hace 2 mensajes es que les ponian los barcos.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Un nuevo escuadrón de voluntarios partió hacia Donbass a través del aeropuerto internacional de Grozny tras un entrenamiento especial
"Se trata principalmente de especialistas preparados que han recibido toda la formación necesaria en la Universidad de las Fuerzas Especiales rusas en Gudermes", dijo el dirigente checheno.
La Fundación Kadyrov les ha dotado de equipos modernos, añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Que no es frío o calor, que la llama que mantiene la civilización en tu comarca y la ley de la selva lejos; es una purita emergencia de la energía libre disponible. Si cae se va todo al carajo de una manera que duele pensarlo



Era una metáfora pero esta bien que lo aclares porque muchos piensan que sólo se trata de la calefacción.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Venga , mira fuentes serias.
> 
> Los cubanos se retiraron porque se firmo un acuerdo, la URSS habia caido y el gobierno de angola habia virado buscando paz. Los cubanos sin el bloque socialista no podian mantenerse solos a miles de km. Ademas ellos estaban jodidos sin el comercio con el bloque. De "permisos" yanquis nada. Y hace 2 mensajes es que les ponian los barcos.



Estaras tu mas informado que los oficiales cubanos, que estuvieron desplegados en africa, los cubanos no pusieron un peso, hicieron de mamporreros de las superpotencias y solo los usanos consiguieron sus objetivos.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk del 8 de abril y del 3 de junio de 2022 en comparación.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cierto, pero no debieran si los rusos hubieran hecho sus deberes que es un puto puente en un extremo del frente. Alejado de las posibles defensas antiareas que puedan quedar. Y si no quieres riesgos misiles.
> 
> Tengo mis simpatias, pero estas cagadas solo son explicables porque los de la linea del frente no tiene acceso a fijar blancos. Y eso en una guerra seria no es de recibo. Eso pueden reventado, y una alfombra de bombas de avición en la zona del rio y te lo agradecen los de Lugansk con una fiesta por todo lo alto.



Como no soy general ruso al mando no te puedo decir si lo interesante es tomar la ciudad no destruir y cercar al ejercito ucraniano en sus posiciones actuales pero creo que cuando todo el mundo sabe que hay un puente operativo seguramente es porque hay algún motivo político, táctico o estratégico para que siga así ...


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha declarado que los combates para la liberación de las zonas adyacentes a Sviatogorsk están a punto de concluir.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

Video curioso que he encontrado por ahi y que clava lo que realmente son los nacionalistas ucranianos.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jun 2022)

*Las autoridades checas endurecen las normas para los refugiados ucranianos. Problemas con los refugiados*

La República Checa está empezando a mostrar tensiones sobre cómo hacer frente a la afluencia de refugiados ucranianos al país, que se está ralentizando pero continúa, con el cierre por parte del ayuntamiento de Praga de un centro de refugiados clave y el recorte por parte del parlamento de las prestaciones sociales a los refugiados. 

L*as medidas se producen tras las denuncias de la oposición populista sobre el "turismo de beneficios" de los gitanos y las disputas entre las regiones sobre cómo distribuir a los refugiados. Chequia ha concedido más de 350.000 visados de emergencia a los refugiados ucranianos. 

La Cámara de Diputados aprobó normas más estrictas en una enmienda a la llamada Lex Ucrania, que abarca las normas para los refugiados ucranianos que residen en el país. Un total de 158 diputados, de los 161 presentes en la votación, se mostraron a favor de la normativa, según la cual los refugiados ucranianos que reciban alojamiento y comida gratis dejarán de recibir la ayuda estatal de 5.000 coronas checas (200 euros). El gobierno quiere así evitar el "turismo de prestaciones".*

"Ya hemos superado la primera fase, la rápida, e intentamos motivar a la gente para que se incorpore al mercado laboral, para que se ocupe activamente de sí misma", explicó el ministro del Interior, Vit Rakusan, sobre el cambio propuesto a la lex Ucrania, citado por la web de noticias iDnes.

Según la enmienda, *el Estado cubrirá el seguro médico de los refugiados durante un máximo de 150 días (excepto los niños y los ancianos).* 

Pero Tomio Okamura, jefe del movimiento opositor de extrema derecha SPD, acusó al gobierno de aprobar la Lex Ucrania 2 demasiado tarde. *"Los inmigrantes inadaptables están siendo desplegados en contra de la voluntad de la población"*, dijo Okamura, utilizando una frase que la derecha checa suele utilizar para los gitanos.

Andrej Babis, ex primer ministro y candidato a la presidencia checa, también ha criticado al gobierno por no ayudar a las regiones a gestionar la crisis de los refugiados. "No les han dado ni una sola corona. Incluso los medios de comunicación extranjeros escriben sobre el fracaso del Gobierno en la gestión de la crisis de los refugiados. [El diario británico] The Guardian la describe como una crisis enconada", señaló.

El ministro checo de Trabajo y Asuntos Sociales, Marian Jurecka, rechazó las acusaciones de que el Estado está diciendo a los refugiados que, si no han encontrado trabajo, no hay lugar para ellos en la República Checa. *"Tenemos que intentar comunicar, motivar y decir a esas personas: si quieren tener un trabajo, una vivienda o una plaza para sus hijos en la escuela o la guardería, tienen que trasladarse de las regiones más agobiadas, que son Praga, Bohemia Central y en parte la ciudad de Brno y sus alrededores, a otras partes del país",* dijo Jurecka.

La capital checa, Praga, se enfrenta a una sobrecarga de refugiados que, según el alcalde de Praga, Zdenek Hrib, es hasta cuatro veces mayor que en otras regiones. En las últimas semanas, la situación se agravó aún más por el hecho de que un gran número de refugiados ucranianos, en su mayoría de origen romaní, que se alojaban en la principal estación de tren de Praga, presentaron solicitudes de visados humanitarios a pesar de tener pasaporte húngaro. 

*El alcalde del Partido Pirata lleva varias semanas acusando al gobierno de centro-derecha de no haber creado un sistema de redistribución de los refugiados, y propuso beneficios diferenciados para los refugiados en función de si aceptaban reubicarse. Como el gobierno no lo ha hecho, dijo Hrib, el Ayuntamiento de Praga decidió cerrar el 15 de junio el Centro Regional de Asistencia (KACPU) para Refugiados Ucranianos.* El KACPU, que da servicio a Praga y Bohemia Central, ha tramitado hasta ahora a más de 90.000 personas.

*Los representantes regionales también han respondido rápida y furiosamente. Algunos gobernadores amenazan con tomar una medida similar.* El presidente de la Asociación de Regiones de la República Checa y gobernador de Bohemia del Sur, Martin Kuba, ha calificado la decisión de Praga de cerrar la KACPU como un paso poco colegial y un gesto político.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado oficialmente que el puente cerca de Sviatogorsk sobre el Seversky Donets ha sido definitivamente todo - volado por las AFU.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




 t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Para los que no lo entienden.
La voladura del puente de Sviatogorsk significa que la ciudad quedará pronto bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las AFU ya han aceptado su pérdida.
El puente está siendo volado para evitar que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lo utilicen para una nueva ofensiva en dirección a Sloviansk y para dificultar el cruce del Seversky Donets en Sviatogorsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estaras tu mas informado que los oficiales cubanos, que estuvieron desplegados en africa, los cubanos no pusieron un peso, hicieron de mamporreros de las superpotencias y solo los usanos consiguieron sus objetivos.



jaja no sabes con quien hablas, lo mismo soy uno de esos oficiales. 

Los Cubanos no pidieron permiso, ni recibieron una puta mierda de los yanqus que estaban muy ocupados jodiendo la isla. ¿ ayuda de los sovieticos ? Pues claro pero eso es otra cosa esban en el mismo bando.

Y claro que los yanquis ganaron, la urss cayo , con ella el campo socialista, los chinos siempre han ido por libre. A los gobiernos pequeños los anglos o los compran , o los extorsionan y si esto no es posible los liquidan y si son duros los invaden. Y se quedaron solos , firmaron la paz y se "democratizaron".

No te ofendas pero tienes un desconocimiento tla del tema , que esto no es un debate, y es ajeno al hilo.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Si hay mas misterio.
> El de porqué el partido comunista aplica medidas que ni siquiera los neoliberales se atreverían a implementar, totalmente contrarias frontalmente al bienestar de lo que tu llamas "clase baja".
> Por ejemplo: prohibición de vehículos antiguos, subida de impuestos al pan y la leche, subida de cuotas al autónomo, ETC, ETC.
> Suena muy bien hablar de "las élites" y culparlas de todo lo malo pero cuando vas a mirar la realidad, es el propio lumpen el que se fagocita a sí mismo y destruye su propio futuro.
> Las élites (que existen, pero no son todopoderosas) simplemente tienen que esperar sentadas.




Pero eso lo están haciendo los socialdemócratas, socialistas utópicas y neoliberales, si también los neoliberales porque el PP y el VOX por mucho que no os guste y los califiqueis a unos como progres y hasta comunistas y a los otros como los nuevos salvadores de España son neoliberales hasta la médula.

Y recordemos que el Feijoó ha sido y sigue siendo el más follaplandemias o de como Abascal apoyó la primera prórroga del Estado de Alarma aún sabiendo que era inconstitucional (porque los políticos son cualquier cosa menos tontos y lo sabían igual y mejor que yo que lo era) o como llegó a exigir un Estado de Excepción aún sabiendo que no se puede hacer por motivos sanitarios (para eso ya está el Estado de Alarma y la Ley de Sanidad) o como ahora apoya todo lo de Ucrania o como apoya a la inmigración latinoamericana y a la etnia.

Así que no me vengais a estas alturas con rollos de los comunistas y patatas porque los comunistas en este pais jamás han gobernado, los neoliberales si y durante bastantes años.

Y en el mundo en general, pues bastante mejor nos iba la cosa cuando existía una alternativa al otro lado del Telón de Acero que sería mejor o peor según gustos pero era una alternativa a esto y lo sabían. Ahora no hay ninguna alternativa a todo esto y así nos está yendo, bastante mejor que cuando existía la comunista y malvada URSS ¿a que si?

Saludos


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Como no soy general ruso al mando no te puedo decir si lo interesante es tomar la ciudad no destruir y cercar al ejercito ucraniano en sus posiciones actuales pero creo que cuando todo el mundo sabe que hay un puente operativo seguramente es porque hay algún motivo político, táctico o estratégico para que siga así ...



Nunca descartes la inutilidad , lucha de egos, torpeza maxima, etc... ni en enemigo ni en "tu" bando. Te aseguro que es una cosa democraticamente repartida.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es una guerra. Es curioso cuando Ucros llamaban 2014-2015 "operación antiterrorista" pero hilo entero usaba termino guerra. Ahora es justo al revés.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Es una guerra antes y después ... Eufemismos los justos.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es una guerra. Es curioso cuando Ucros llamaban 2014-2015 "operación antiterrorista" pero hilo entero usaba termino guerra. Ahora es justo al revés.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los ucranianos no usaban nunca el término "guerra" porque se supone que el FMI no presta dinero a países que están oficialmente en guerra. Los rusos, porque no desean declarar una guerra, con lo que ello implica dentro y fuera de sus fronteras. Del mismo modo, los EEUU denominaban "operaciones" a sus campañas en Afganistán o Irak.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja no sabes con quien hablas, lo mismo soy uno de esos oficiales.
> 
> Los Cubanos no pidieron permiso, ni recibieron una puta mierda de los yanqus que estaban muy ocupados jodiendo la isla. ¿ ayuda de los sovieticos ? Pues claro pero eso es otra cosa esban en el mismo bando.
> 
> ...



Los cubanos fueron enviados a Angola por los rusos con la complicidad y el dinero norteamericano, el Che no pidio permiso a los yankies para ir a africa y no lo capturaron de milagro, tuvo que huir con el rabo entre las piernas...

PD- Todo intento de repetir la revolucion cubana en africa o sudamerica fue un fracaso, porque Cuba no tenia ni tiene un dolar para financiar comunismos foraneos.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Nunca descartes la inutilidad , lucha de egos, torpeza maxima, etc... ni en enemigo ni en "tu" bando. Te aseguro que es una cosa democraticamente repartida.



Si no lo descarto pero hombre cuando en un foro hablamos de que hay un puente por destruir desde hace tres días se me hace díficil pensar que no lo saben los que lo tienen que destruir.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Despierte, Rusia ya no es la CEI de 1991...
> 
> Sus apreciaciones con respecto a la vida personal de Lavrov son argumentos imbéciles, por que todo Dios hoy día -y hasta los miembros del partido comunista chino- están metidos en un sistema capitalista.
> 
> Hacer apreciaciones así es como tirarse piedras a su propio tejado.



¿Y qué hace Lavorov comprando propiedades en el "occidente podrido moralmente"? ¿Mejor comprarse propiedad en Jalta o Sochi no? A eso me refiero. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Subnormal, ese es el avión ukro que se han cargao ellos mismos



Es q ni de un simple avion hay forma de contrastar la informacion sin tener que dedicar un montón de tiempo...

Por eso la mayoria solo tienen un informacion superficial y manipulada. Es lo q se pretende...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Si hay mas misterio.
> El de porqué el partido comunista aplica medidas que ni siquiera los neoliberales se atreverían a implementar, totalmente contrarias frontalmente al bienestar de lo que tu llamas "clase baja".
> Por ejemplo: prohibición de vehículos antiguos, subida de impuestos al pan y la leche, subida de cuotas al autónomo, ETC, ETC.
> Suena muy bien hablar de "las élites" y culparlas de todo lo malo pero cuando vas a mirar la realidad, es el propio lumpen el que se fagocita a sí mismo y destruye su propio futuro.
> Las élites (que existen, pero no son todopoderosas) simplemente tienen que esperar sentadas.



Menudo subnormal, el Partido Comunista de España (y no el de Merime, y no el de Merime) renunció al leninismo en 1979 con lo que volvió a su alma mater, el Partido Socialista Obrero Español, pero hete aqui que este habia sido asesinado en Suresnes por el PSOE(r), un engendro creado por la Social MIerda alemana para poder realizar la Tra(ns)ición. En España no hay socialistas, ni comunista, ni izquierda, hay solo derecha anglosajona, derecha franquista y algunos meapilas del Yunque. Nada mas.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los cubanos fueron enviados a Angola por los rusos con la complicidad y el dinero norteamericano, el Che no pidio permiso a los yankies para ir a africa y no lo capturaron de milagro, tuvo que huir con el rabo entre las piernas...
> 
> PD- Todo intento de repetir la revolucion cubana en africa o sudamerica fue un fracaso, porque Cuba no tenia ni tiene un dolar para financiar comunismos foraneos.



 Hay que reirse para no cagarte a puteadas. Debes ser un niño, si no lo sos entonces sos un troll.

Operación Carlota - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Ahí te dejo de muestra la Operación Carlota, y lo dice la wiki que ya sabemos de quien es.
Y lo dejo aca porque este es el hilo de Ucrania


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha ofrecido a los restos de las fuerzas de las AFU en Sviatohorsk que se rindan, garantizando un trato normal en su cautiverio.
Aislados de las fuerzas principales y de los suministros, los restos de los batallones de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU y de la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil Independiente de las AFU abandonaron su equipo militar junto con sus armas, hasta 80 personas cruzaron a nado el río y se dispersaron por la costa. El Ministerio de Defensa señala que no se abrió fuego contra las fuerzas de las AFU que huían para evitar la destrucción de Sviatogorsk. En general, parece que las defensas de las AFU en Sviatogorsk han comenzado a desmoronarse tras varios días de combates y "la situación ha cambiado dinámicamente".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Cae la defensa ucraniana en Sviatogorsk, el ejército ruso completa la liberación de la ciudad

Las unidades zagradotryad de las AFU intentaron detener a los combatientes de las AFU que huían y volaron un puente sobre el Seversky Donets.

Abandonados por sus comandantes, los combatientes de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU y de la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil Separada de las AFU abandonaron su equipo militar junto con sus armas y se dispersaron por la zona costera. Hasta 80 militares ucranianos cruzaron el río a nado. Los militares rusos no abrieron fuego contra ellos deliberadamente.
Más información en un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa t.me/rusvesnasu/19596 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Zelensky sobre la situación en el frente:

▪La situación en la dirección de Severodonetsk es difícil. "Ya sabes, estamos manteniendo la situación. Hay más. Son más poderosos, pero sin embargo, creo que tenemos todas las posibilidades de luchar en esa dirección".

▪La situación es más amenazante en la región de Zaporizhzhya debido a los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de tomar el centro regional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Y qué hace Lavorov comprando propiedades en el "occidente podrido moralmente"? ¿Mejor comprarse propiedad en Jalta o Sochi no? A eso me refiero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Si puedes gastar dinero, al menos gástatelo con un mínimo de clase... ¿Vas a negar a una persona tener sensibilidad en lo que compra?

Un _cosmopolita_ debería verlo...

Que occidente este podrido a día de hoy , no quiere decir que sus "propiedades" físicas estén _podridas (un buen peluco suizo, un vehículo señorial con conductor incluido y un jacuzzi para burbujear tus pelotas después de una intensa jornada laboral no es estar podrido, si acaso es estar podrido de dinero)_.

Además, si se confiscan las propiedades por la cara -menudos hipocritas-, lo que hacen es darle la razón a Lavrov. Parece que la UE se esté _"sovietacizando"_...
A lo mejor algunos dirigentes de la UE tienen que ir a Venezuela a hacer un "master" -como ya se puede comprar petróleo venezolano deberían hacer un pensamiento-.


----------



## Argentium (6 Jun 2022)

*Rusia recorta el tipo de interés en 100 puntos básicos, hasta el 10%. Reuters*
16:36 || 06/06/2022


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia recorta el tipo de interés en 100 puntos básicos, hasta el 10%. Reuters*
> 16:36 || 06/06/2022



Pues desde luego la inflación no debe ser el principal de sus problemas ... Si acaso el crecimiento económico??


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues desde luego la inflación no debe ser el principal de sus problemas ... Si acaso el crecimiento económico??



Ummm ...es una forma de que el rublo no esté tan fuerte que tampoco es deseable para las exportaciones.

Con menos intereses los rusos podrán hacer más inversiones. Es una gran noticia para ellos y para su economía que necesita transformarse más que ninguna... o a este paso como todas si presumimos que el mundo no va ser ni parecido a lo que es hoy.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> eso es desfilar a su ritmo?
> 
> No se puede permitir a negros haciendo el mono oficialmente por las calles de Rusia. Sin querer polemizar pero serían más útiles en un campo de reeducación en Siberia, trabajando de sol a sol, a ver si con la nieve se vuelven blancos.




Batallas, mira que me encantan las fotos que pones que me las veo todas, pero con este comentario que acabas de hacer me han entrado unas ganas tremendas de mandarte al ignore. Por ser la primera vez y porque me encantan tus fotos te ganas una breve nota de reeducación por parte de esta _babushka_ (yo):

1- Lo de "negros" es relativo. Para los estadounidenses nosotros somos negros, de hecho a Antonio Banderas lo han presentado en ocasiones y se han referido a él como "negro" en ese país. Algo de negro tendremos los españoles, no te dispares a tu propio pie.

2 - Sobre hacer el mono, pues mira, cada cual desfila como quiere y como le da la gana. No vas a venir tú a decirle al ejército de los demás países cómo tienen que desfilar o si tienen que desfilar sin animales, sin pompones o sin gorras exóticas o levantando la pierna por encima de X grados. Con ese purismo acabarás enfadado con todos los ejércitos del mundo. Cada cual desfila como quiere, faltaría más. Para eso es SU ejército, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

3 - La reeducación la necesitas tú en este aspecto concreto.

4 - Insinúas que esos soldados no trabajan ¿Tú te crees que el entrenamiento que les dan los rusos no es trabajo adecuado? Si los oficiales rusos los entrenan, los respetan, los educan militarmente y consideran que su trabajo ha sido adecuado, no veo que tú seas la persona indicada para juzgar a unos profesionales a los que no conoces de nada (ni siquiera sabías quienes eran) por un vídeo en el que ejecutan una marcha que intenta honrar a su país.

5 - Muy mal Batallas, espero que aprendas de este error porque de los errores hay que aprender. Y si no lo haces, la próxima vez que te lea un comentario racista no te mando a Siberia porque está fuera de mi jurisdicción, pero te vas a la nevera del ignore de esta abuela, congelado. 
Confío en que haya sido una enajenación pasajera.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (6 Jun 2022)

Pq las brigadas ucranianas son nosequé y luego 'separada"?

Qué quiere decir? Qué van a su bola?


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Pero eso lo están haciendo los socialdemócratas, *socialistas utópicas y neoliberales, si también los neoliberales porque el PP y el VOX por mucho que no os guste y los califiqueis a unos como progres y hasta comunistas y a los otros como los nuevos salvadores de España son neoliberales hasta la médula.
> 
> Y recordemos que el Feijoó ha sido y sigue siendo el más follaplandemias o de como Abascal apoyó la primera prórroga del Estado de Alarma aún sabiendo que era inconstitucional (porque los políticos son cualquier cosa menos tontos y lo sabían igual y mejor que yo que lo era) o como llegó a exigir un Estado de Excepción aún sabiendo que no se puede hacer por motivos sanitarios (para eso ya está el Estado de Alarma y la Ley de Sanidad) o como ahora apoya todo lo de Ucrania o como apoya a la inmigración latinoamericana y a la etnia.
> 
> ...



Los rojos ofendidos con los socialdemócratas sois injustos y le pedís peras al olmo. Después de la 2ª WWW la socialdemocracia no fue más que el muro de contención de los comunistas en occidente. No tenía otra función. Una vez desaparecido el peligro del este la socialdemocracia dejó de tener utilidad y, como cualquier herramienta que ya no es necesaria, se desehechó y desapareció. Rápidamente los socialdemócratas se reconvirtieron a un liberalismo con buena cara que competía con el liberalismo a calzón quitao de la derecha de siempre europea. Por desaparecer hasta desapareció la democracia cristiana que era como el liberalismo + cáritas. Digamos que la socialdemocracia vino a ocupar ese lugar: liberales con la sección cáritas en oposición a los liberales puros y duros partidarios de que cada perro se lama su pijo.

Eso no es que los socialdemócratas europeos hayan "traicionado" a nadie. simplemente el sistema, en la vertiente económica, no permite más. Si pasas de ahí empiezan las hostias. Pensais que aquí se puede hacer cualquier cosa y estais muy equivocadas. Un gobierno de izquierdas, de izquierdas de verdad, en europa occidental solo es posible a palos.

Tu dirás .... pues entonces que digan la verdad y vayan a cara descubierta ... No pueden. Entonces desaparece la ficción de que podemos elegir y es cuando aparecen las hostias. Si queremos paz, es lo que hay.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Los Bastardos enviando por delante a su putita canadiense:


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Si puedes gastar dinero, al menos gástatelo con un mínimo de clase... ¿Vas a negar a una persona tener sensibilidad en lo que compra?
> 
> Un _cosmopolita_ debería verlo...
> 
> ...



Claro, lo mismo los señores comunistas de Pacto de Varsovia, echaban pestes contra "imperialismo occidental" pero a nomenclatura comunista no le faltaba ni coches occidentales accesibles sólo para ellos, ni tiendas con productos occidentales de lujo accesibles sólo para ellos, pasaportes para viajar al extranjero sólo para ellos y posibilidad de meter sus hijos en las universidades occidentales.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Batallas, mira que me encantan las fotos que pones que me las veo todas, pero con este comentario que acabas de hacer me han entrado unas ganas tremendas de mandarte al ignore. Por ser la primera vez y porque me encantan tus fotos te ganas una breve nota de reeducación por parte de esta _babushka_ (yo):
> 
> 1- Lo de "negros" es relativo. Para los estadounidenses nosotros somos negros, de hecho a Antonio Banderas lo han presentado en ocasiones y se han referido a él como "negro" en ese país. Algo de negro tendremos los españoles, no te dispares a tu propio pie.
> 
> ...



Mira, no me he leído nada porque era una puta coña. Me parecía obvio pero veo que no lo era tanto. Saludos.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos enviando por delante a su putita canadiense:



Poco a poco se esta liando parda con el mismo trasfondo de siempre: los hidrocarburos del Mar de China y la hegemonía militar en la zona como derecho supremo a su explotación.
China es mas lista que Rusia y se ha ido constituyendo una red de alianzas en el sudeste asiático impidiendo que le hicieran los yankis una otanada. No obstante aun les quedan Japón y Corea como principales aliados. Taiwan ni la cuento.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos enviando por delante a su putita canadiense:



¿¿Qué pasaría si Rusia o China o ambos a la vez pasearan sus aviones cerca de las fronteras de USA y Canadá??.































Es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rojos ofendidos con los socialdemócratas sois injustos y le pedís peras al olmo. Después de la 2ª WWW la socialdemocracia no fue más que el muro de contención de los comunistas en occidente. No tenía otra función. Una vez desaparecido el peligro del este la socialdemocracia dejó de tener utilidad y, como cualquier herramienta que ya no es necesaria, se desehechó y desapareció. Rápidamente los socialdemócratas se reconvirtieron a un liberalismo con buena cara que competía con el liberalismo a calzón quitao de la derecha de siempre europea. Por desaparecer hasta desapareció la democracia cristiana que era como el liberalismo + cáritas. Digamos que la socialdemocracia vino a ocupar ese lugar: liberales con la sección cáritas en oposición a los liberales puros y duros partidarios de que cada perro se lama su pijo.
> 
> Eso no es que los socialdemócratas europeos hayan "traicionado" a nadie. simplemente el sistema no permite más. Si pasas de ahí empiezan las hostias. Pensais que aquí se puede hacer cualquier cosa y estais muy equivocadas. Un gobierno de izquierdas en europa occidental solo es posible a palos.
> 
> Tu dirás .... pues entonces que digan la verdad y vayan a cara descubierta ... No pueden. Entonces desaparece la ficción de que podemos elegir y es cuando aparecen las hostias. Si queremos paz, es lo que hay.




Los socialdemócratas se han reconvertido en dos subespecies...una la que dices osease el "neoliberalismo simpático pero muy venenoso" del PSOE y el Partido Demócrata yanui y la otra el socialismo utópico de gente como Podemos y los llamados "antiglobalistas" que quieren "salvar al planeta" jodiendo a todo lo demás.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que no es muy difícil sorprender a los ignorantes en su salsa.
> Los comunistas venezolanos (PCV) están en la oposición, con un diputado
> si la memoria no me engaña...
> 
> ...



Ni idea tienes, los chinos tienen de comunistas lo que tú de in


mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que no es muy difícil sorprender a los ignorantes en su salsa.
> Los comunistas venezolanos (PCV) están en la oposición, con un diputado
> si la memoria no me engaña...
> 
> ...



Precisamente China solo tiene de comunista el nombre, son unos hipócritas que se denominan comunistas pero aplican una política claramente capitalista. En Venezuela gobiernan gentucilla como tú, parásitos.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Alberto Rojas (El Mundo)*


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El bombardeo de zonas residenciales en Donbás por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se ha intensificado y es casi diario.

Para ello, los militantes ucranianos utilizan también armamento occidental. El número de muertos y heridos entre la población ya ha superado el centenar en menos de un mes.

Hemos recogido sólo una pequeña parte de los testimonios de los heridos y de los testigos presenciales que lograron escapar de la agresión de los militantes ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El jefe del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania ha dicho que no considera una tragedia la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y la pérdida de territorios en Donbás. Al mismo tiempo, derrotar a Rusia será "muy, muy difícil".

"La pérdida temporal de territorios no es una tragedia. La tragedia será la pérdida del país", declaró Danilov al Financial Times británico.

Según Danilov, será "muy, muy difícil" que Ucrania consiga la victoria en el conflicto con Rusia, pero las tropas están dispuestas a resistir durante mucho tiempo.

¿Dónde están las declaraciones de que Ucrania ganará definitivamente? ¿Empiezan a prepararse moralmente para la derrota?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El pueblo de la DNR elegirá su futuro después de la liberación de todo el territorio de la república: será un estado independiente o se convertirá en una parte de Rusia siguiendo el ejemplo de Crimea - ministro de exteriores de la DNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro, lo mismo los señores comunistas de Pacto de Varsovia, echaban pestes contra "imperialismo occidental" pero a nomenclatura comunista no le faltaba ni coches occidentales accesibles sólo para ellos, ni tiendas con productos occidentales de lujo accesibles sólo para ellos, pasaportes para viajar al extranjero sólo para ellos y posibilidad de meter sus hijos en las universidades occidentales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Igual que la sociedad democrática, que todo es igual para todos, pero dile a la reponedora de Mercadona si participa de ese lujo o tan siquiera del que disfrutó su abuela y su hija con el mismo trabajo. No te cuento si se lo cuentas a la reponedora de la muy anticomunista Colombia, Tailandia o Gran Bretaña.

Del ideal al real en todas las sociedades va un abismo y más si hacemos trampas en el solitario y no consideramos que el acceso al primer televisor para mi abuelo, es lo mismo que tener acceso hoy a lavadora, televisor, ordenador e internet todo junto y que ayer, como hoy, tener una vivienda es tener una vivienda, son las mismas horas trabajo (debieran ser menos por la optimización de trabajos pero dejémoslo ahí).

Y eso al margen de trampas varias como la moneda o como no contar las ventas en los balances de cuentas del país. Que no hacemos más que vender infraestructuras, hoy las naciones se han quedado en esqueletos, antes eran suyas las carreteras, los pantanos, las centrales nucleares... hoy son de una sociedad anónima que cotiza... en las islas Virgenes y poco.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero omvre de diox!
> 
> Recapacite, reflexione.
> 
> Busque por ahí, el concierto de Paul Simon con los Ladysmith Black Mambazo.




¡Qué bueno! Se lo he mandado a mi nieto 
Gracias


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Al Monje dándole el flato


----------



## Magick (6 Jun 2022)

MASSIMO GILETTI RECIBIENDO ZASCAS DE LA PROFESORA

por Massimo Mazzucco

_Anoche presencié un espectáculo tanto indecente como poderoso. Massimo Giletti fue revuelto como un niño de primaria por su maestra, quien le dio una poderosa lección de historia en vivo por televisión.
La gran primicia de Giletti iba a ser una entrevista en vivo con Maria Zakharova, la portavoz del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov.
Para hacer esta entrevista, Giletti incluso fue personalmente a Moscú, a pesar de que la entrevista se realizó vía skype, con Zakharova sentada cómodamente en su casa (yo podría haberlo hecho, idéntica, sentada en mi casa). Pero al margen de la inútil puesta en escena, es en los contenidos donde Giletti nos ha hecho la figura del mirlo.
Antes de entrevistar a Zakharova, de hecho, Giletti estuvo relacionado con Massimo Cacciari, y durante el intercambio Giletti mencionó las controversias que precedieron a esta entrevista, diciendo que, sin embargo, según él, "el periodista tiene todo el derecho de entrevistar a quien quiera, siempre y cuando como hacerle al entrevistado algunas preguntas incómodas, y no ofrecerle una simple plataforma de propaganda”.
Pero del decir al hacer… Giletti no conoce el mar.
De hecho, tan pronto como comenzó la entrevista, quedó claro a qué tipo de interlocutor se enfrentaba. Una mujer de ideas claras, firme e impasible, que devolvía secamente cada acusación al remitente, con mucho interés.
Acusada de "invadir ilegítimamente un país soberano", Zakharova respondió que "ustedes de la OTAN también han hecho lo mismo con Irak".
Acusada de "haber ido demasiado lejos interviniendo en Siria", Zakharova respondió que habían intervenido a petición legítima del jefe de Estado, Assad. Y agregó también que “cuando Rusia propuso a Naciones Unidas combatir juntas a las bandas de ISIS, fue la Unión Europea la que dijo que no y se interpuso”.
Acusada de haber llevado a cabo una sangrienta represión en Chechenia, Zakharova respondió que fue Occidente quien instigó esas revueltas.
En definitiva, no salió: a cada servicio cortado del amateur Giletti, el maestro Djokovic respondía con un golpe de derecha ganador.

En ese momento Giletti cambió su estrategia. Dio un paso atrás, y probó la tarjeta de la emoción: "Vale, vale, todos hemos cometido errores en el pasado -admitió- pero ahora pongámosle una piedra, tratemos y terminemos con esta guerra, porque la gente está muriendo".
Y aquí llegó la avalancha de bofetadas en la cabeza de nuestro inoportuno colegial: “Así hablan los niños - dijo Zakharova - En el mundo de los adultos, lo primero que hay que hacer para entender las cosas es mirar la historia. ¿Dónde estabais los italianos cuando los estadounidenses dieron un golpe de estado en Kiev hace ocho años, instalando en el poder al gobierno fascista de Poroshenko? ¿Dónde estabas cuando durante ocho años el gobierno de Kiev bombardeó incesantemente a sus conciudadanos del Donbass?
“Pero sobre todo -recordó Zakharova- viene ahora a hablarme de negociar y acordar. Pero Putin lleva ocho años pidiendo a Occidente que llegue a un acuerdo sobre la cuestión de la OTAN y el equilibrio internacional. ¿Pero todos ustedes en Occidente han pretendido que no pasó nada, y ahora intentan culparnos por lo que sucede?
“Por fin – fue la última bofetada de Zakharova – ustedes, los occidentales, deben dejar de una vez por todas su aire de superioridad intelectual, como si fueran ustedes quienes tienen derecho a impartir lecciones morales a los demás”. Todo lo que necesitábamos era un "vergüenza Giletti, línea detrás de la pizarra" y la lección estaría completa.
Pobre Italia, representada en el extranjero por personajes inconsistentes y poco preparados como Giletti. Pobre Italia, incapaz de crecer, incapaz de hacerse adulta, incapaz de salir de su perspectiva provinciana, incapaz de asumir de una vez por todas sus responsabilidades con el resto del mundo.
Dejando así vía libre a quienes nos mandan, a quienes nos controlan, a quienes nos han tratado pacíficamente como esclavos durante más de setenta años._


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Ni idea tienes, los chinos tienen de comunistas lo que tú de in
> 
> Precisamente China solo tiene de comunista el nombre, son unos hipócritas que se denominan comunistas pero aplican una política claramente capitalista. En Venezuela gobiernan gentucilla como tú, parásitos.



Es curioso porque cada vez que aquí sacamos las vergüenzas del capital también nos salen sus defensores diciendo que en realidad es crony capitalism y pollas en vinagre cuando es el capitalismo global y financiero de toda la vida en manos de los mismos de siempre.
Si en occidente algún pais se aventurara en aplicar el sistema chino de intervencionismo, de proteccionismo, de soberanía económica y planes quinquenales, seria invadido ipso facto o sancionado y aislado hasta su extinción.
Con China no pueden.


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los socialdemócratas se han reconvertido en dos subespecies...una la que dices osease el "neoliberalismo simpático pero muy venenoso" del PSOE y el Partido Demócrata yanui y la otra el socialismo utópico *de gente como Podemos y los llamados "antiglobalistas" que quieren "salvar al planeta" jodiendo a todo lo demás.*
> 
> Saludos.



La naturaleza, cuando una especie medra más allá de sus posibilidades, jode el nicho ecológico y pone en peligro el equilibrio del sistema, se encarga de ponerla en su sitio de la forma más democrática posible. Eso si, sin compasión. Tenemos dos opciones: dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso o programar un decrecimiento controlado. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Conociendo como somos me temo lo peor, pero no estaré para verlo. El que venga detrás que arree.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al Monje dándole el flato



Dinero infinito, la impresora a todo trapo y la inflación por las nubes, la ostia occidental se va a oir en Casiopea.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Jacobo García (El País)*


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jun 2022)

De hace una hora

Slavyangrad - Gleb Bazov

Actualización de Svyatogorsk: En general, se puede considerar que la batalla ha concluido. Espero un anuncio de la liberación completa de la ciudad en las próximas 24-48 horas.

1 - El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia ha declarado que la batalla por la liberación de Svyatogorsk y sus alrededores está llegando a su conclusión.

2 - El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia ha confirmado oficialmente que el puente cerca de Svyatogorsk que cruza el río Seversky Donets fue volado por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

3 - La voladura del puente cerca de Svyatogorsk significa que la ciudad pronto quedará bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han aceptado su pérdida.

4-El puente fue destruido para evitar su uso por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para una nueva ofensiva en dirección a Slavyansk y para complicar el cruce de Seversky Donets cerca de Svyatogorsk.

5-El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha ofrecido a los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas de Ucrania que se rindan, garantizando un tratamiento normal en cautiverio.

6-Aislados de las fuerzas y suministros principales, los restos de los batallones de la 95a Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de Ucrania y la 81a Brigada Aerotransportada Separada abandonaron el equipo militar junto con sus armas, y hasta 80 personas nadaron a través del río Seversky Donets y se dispersaron a lo largo de la costa.

7-El Ministerio de Defensa señala que, para evitar la destrucción de Svyatogorsk, no se abrió fuego contra las fuerzas que huían de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En general, parece que la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Svyatogorsk, después de varios días de combates, ha comenzado a desmoronarse y "la situación ha cambiado dinámicamente."


----------



## chemarin (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es curioso porque cada vez que aquí sacamos las vergüenzas del capital también nos salen sus defensores diciendo que en realidad es crony capitalism y pollas en vinagre cuando es el capitalismo global y financiero de toda la vida en manos de los mismos de siempre.
> Si en occidente algún pais se aventurara en aplicar el sistema chino de intervencionismo, de proteccionismo, de soberanía económica y planes quinquenales, seria invadido ipso facto o sancionado y aislado hasta su extinción.
> Con China no pueden.



No me parece mal el sistema chino comparado con lo que hay en el resto del mundo, no es ideal, pero al menos han comprendido lo esencial, el Estado debe controlar, pero quien crea riqueza es ese pequeño grupo de gente apasionada y con ideas, y con ganas de ponerlas en práctica. Llamar comunista a China es disparatado.


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia recorta el tipo de interés en 100 puntos básicos, hasta el 10%. Reuters*
> 16:36 || 06/06/2022



Rusia baja los tipos. EEUU los sube... Vamos entendiendo la derrota de los acontecimientos. Tic, tac...


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¡Qué bueno! Se lo he mandado a mi nieto
> Gracias



Me alegro.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*La Agencia Nuclear de la ONU prepara una misión internacional para garantizar la seguridad de la central de Zaporiyia en medio de la guerra en Ucrania.*
El director general del OIEA, la* agencia nuclear de la ONU*, Rafael Grossi, ha anunciado este lunes que prepara el envío de una misión internacional a la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, para garantizar su seguridad en medio de la actual *guerra en Ucrania.*

En un discurso ante la Junta de Gobernadores del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) en Viena, Grossi ha selañado que es "fundamental" que Ucrania pueda seguir cumpliendo sus obligaciones de salvaguardias (controles nucleares) sin obstáculos.

"Estoy trabajando activamente para acordar, organizar y encabezar una misión internacional dirigida por el OIEA a la mayor central nuclear de Ucrania, Zaporiyia, la mayor de Europa, para realizar trabajos esenciales de seguridad nuclear, protección y salvaguardias", explicó el director general.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

. "Conservaron la vida": Rusia informa que los remanentes de dos batallones ucranianos se dieron a la fuga cruzando un río a nado


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Cagüensuputamadre.


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron zonas residenciales de Donetsk con un obús francés CAESAR de 155 mm, suministrado por los países de la OTAN en virtud del Tratado de Préstamo y Arriendo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Colas interminables en la ocupada Mariúpol para conseguir alimentos.*
Cientos de personas hacen cola diariamente en* un centro comercial de la ciudad costera ucraniana de Mariupol*, ocupada por los rusos, para conseguir alimentos y productos de primera necesidad, informa este lunes *Petro Andriushchenko*, asesor de la alcaldía de la ciudad. Andriushchenko, que reside fuera de la ciudad desde que ésta fuera tomada por las tropas rusas, ha hecho estas declaraciones en su cuenta de Telegram y en el noticiero local, según el medio Ukrainska Pravda. *"La fila diaria para recibir ayuda humanitaria (en realidad, alimentos) en el antiguo centro comercial Metro asciende a entre 1.500 y 2.000 personas"*, asegura el asesor del alcalde.

Dice que "se entregan hasta 400 kits por día. Las personas hacen fila durante seis horas bajo el calor y el sol en vano. No hay agua potable, y no es posible obtenerla en ningún lugar" de la ciudad, subrayó. Agrega que* "cada hora durante los últimos días, hasta 10 personas son llevadas al hospital por desmayos. El hedor de la morgue, ubicada a 200 metros, es cada vez más intenso".*

"Y todo sea por el bien de lograr un kit como este. Porque no hay otra manera de conseguir comida. La ayuda humanitaria de Rusia es intimidación y humillación. Como todo lo que hacen en la ciudad", denuncia Andriushchenko.


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No me parece mal el sistema chino comparado con lo que hay en el resto del mundo, no es ideal, pero al menos han comprendido lo esencial, el Estado debe controlar, pero quien crea riqueza es ese pequeño grupo de gente apasionada y con ideas, y con ganas de ponerlas en práctica. *Llamar comunista a China es disparatado.*



Qué le pregunten a Jack Ma ....


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Crisis mundial: Biden declaró el estado de emergencia en Estados Unidos por la amenaza de escasez de capacidad de generación de energía.
También ha ampliado las exenciones de derechos a las importaciones de paneles solares procedentes de Asia y ha invocado poderes de guerra para aumentar la producción de paneles solares.

Las medidas están pensadas para ayudar a sustituir el petróleo y el gas y reducir la dependencia del suministro energético de otros países.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania cree tener suficientes fuerzas para rechazar los ataques rusos en Severodonetsk.*
Ucrania ha concentrado suficientes fuerzas para repeler los ataques rusos en la ciudad oriental de Severodonetsk, donde* los enfrentamientos callejeros continúan,* según ha dicho el alcalde *Oleksandr Stryuk *a la televisión ucraniana.

"(Nosotros) hemos concentrado suficientes fuerzas y recursos allí para rechazar los ataques a la ciudad", ha dicho. En un comentario aparte, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, *Oleksandr Motuzyanyk*, ha manifestado que Rusia no estaba ahorrando tropas ni armamento en su intento de capturar Severodonetsk, la ciudad más grande que queda bajo control ucraniano en la región de Lugansk.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Crisis mundial: Biden declaró el estado de emergencia en Estados Unidos por la amenaza de escasez de capacidad de generación de energía.
> También ha ampliado las exenciones de derechos a las importaciones de paneles solares procedentes de Asia y ha invocado poderes de guerra para aumentar la producción de paneles solares.
> 
> Las medidas están pensadas para ayudar a sustituir el petróleo y el gas y reducir la dependencia del suministro energético de otros países.
> ...



¿Pero no dijo Casado que los paneles solaros no funcionan de noche? que alguien se lo diga a Biden.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Pennywise de enfada con Macron, no para de hacer amigos:


----------



## JAGGER (6 Jun 2022)

Impactante video: así derribaron las tropas ucranianas el último helicóptero Ka-52 Alligator, el preferido de Vladimir Putin


El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania compartió un video que se derriba un ejemplar ruso del Ka-52, nave insignia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia; suele ser el medio de transporte elegido por el líder del Kremlin




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2022)

Repito. Si hablas perfectamente inglés, no usas traductor.
Tú usas traductor si te hablan en español?

Otra cosa es que en 3 años haya mejorado.
Mi nivel de ruso no es el mismo que hace 3 años...aunque necesite traductor aún


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Crisis mundial: Biden declaró el estado de emergencia en Estados Unidos por la amenaza de escasez de capacidad de generación de energía.
> También ha ampliado las exenciones de derechos a las importaciones de paneles solares procedentes de Asia y ha invocado poderes de guerra para aumentar la producción de paneles solares.
> 
> Las medidas están pensadas para ayudar a sustituir el petróleo y el gas y reducir la dependencia del suministro energético de otros países.
> ...



. Declaration of Emergency and Authorization for Temporary Extensions of Time and Duty-Free Importation of Solar Cells and Modules from Southeast Asia | The White House


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski cree que Ucrania tiene 'todas las posibilidades' de contraatacar en Sievierodonetsk.*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este lunes que las fuerzas rusas tenían la ventaja numérica en la batalla por la ciudad oriental de *Severodonetsk*, pero que las fuerzas ucranianas tenían "todas las posibilidades" de contraatacar. Zelenski ha admitido a los periodistas en una sesión informativa en Kiev que* la situación se volvería muy difícil para Ucrania si Rusia se abre paso en la región oriental del Donbás.*


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Esto me recuerda a China en 1949, cuando divisiones enteras del KMT se pasaban con armas y bagajes al EPL. Esto por si solo explica la lentitud del avance ruso, les están dando tiempo a elegir entre el infierno de Bandera o el orden de Novorrusia,


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Italia convoca al embajador ruso tras las acusaciones por una presunta campaña contra Rusia.*
Italia ha convocado este lunes al embajador ruso para protestar por las acusaciones sobre *una presunta campaña antirrusa de los medios italianos* en su cobertura de la guerra en Ucrania. El secretario general del ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores italiano, *Ettore Sequi,* "convocó al embajador de la Federación Rusa", *Sergei Razov,* anunció la cancillería.

El diplomático italiano *"rechazó con firmeza las acusaciones de falta de moralidad de algunos representantes de las instituciones italianas y de los medios de comunicación así como las insinuaciones de una supuesta campaña antirrusa"*, asegura la nota. El caso surgió tras la publicación el sábado por parte del embajador Razov en su cuenta de Facebook de extractos de un informe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia en el que se denuncia la violación de los derechos de los ciudadanos rusos en el exterior y en particular en Italia.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Y qué hace Lavorov comprando propiedades en el "occidente podrido moralmente"? ¿Mejor comprarse propiedad en Jalta o Sochi no? A eso me refiero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



A ver que Putin y los suyos no son el PCUS de Stalin. En realidad querian veranear con nuestras elites, que les invitaran a las recepciones, etc... pero como no hay recursos pues no les han invitado a los canapes. Es lo que tiene el capitalismo , unos tienen uqe ser pobres para que otros sean ricos, una Rusia fuerte vendiendo sus recursos a precio aunque fueran baratos no nos valia. Necesitamos más porteadores, no más cabecillas. 

Y Putin no quiere ser porteador, y hace bien. Pero eso no le convierte en rojo, revolucionario, ni defensor de nada especial salvo quizas de Rusia porque el tio se considera patriota. Pero de una rusia, no defensora de nada, socia socia socia de occidente. Solo que no hay sitio en la balsa para el.

Te veo anclado en la guerra fria, esto no es algo ideologico de momento. Es una lucha muy capitalista por recursos. Lo interesante es que los Rusos solo pueden salir ganando si hacen una transformación que puede derivar en lo anterior.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Odia el pecado y compadece al pecador, amigo @Seronoser
> 
> En lo anterior, distingamos entre los malvados, los ingenuos, y los meramente desgraciados que les tocó ir. Estaremos de acuerdo en que las dos últimas categorías son dignas de toda compasión.



No conozco un solo ucraniano digno de mi respeto.
Y conozco cientos.


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Ni idea tienes, los chinos tienen de comunistas lo que tú de in
> 
> Precisamente China solo tiene de comunista el nombre, son unos hipócritas que se denominan comunistas pero aplican una política claramente capitalista. En Venezuela gobiernan gentucilla como tú, parásitos.



Por eso las corporaciones económicas y financieras no pueden imponer al gobierno chino
ninguna decisión que vayan en contra de la Asamblea Popular, ni millonarios que vayan a su aire... 
¿Qué tal?
Resulta duro tener como mantra de fe lo de "comunista=fracaso", y ver que China lo fulmina. 
La caída del burro es memorable cuando los "mandamientos"imperiales caen, uno detrás de otro.

A propósito, y hablando de parásitos: en la madrileña "pequeña Venezuela" hay un gran criadero
de pijos, ladrones, asesinos, rentistas, especuladores y parásitos varios pululando por la corte.
Que tenga suerte con eso.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Un avión de la compañía rusa Aeroflot abandona Sri Lanka tras cuatro días retenido.*
Un avión de la aerolínea rusa Aeroflot ha abandonado este lunes Sri Lanka tras cuatro días retenido, *después de que un tribunal suspendiera una orden judicial que impedía al vuelo abandonar la isla *por la rescisión de un acuerdo privado a raíz de las sanciones contra Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania.

El avión abandonó esta tarde finalmente el Aeropuerto Internacional Bandaranaike de Colombo rumbo a Moscú, según confirmaron a Efe fuentes aeroportuarias, un viaje previsto desde el pasado 2 de junio *con 191 pasajeros y 13 tripulantes a bordo*. Una tribunal de Sri Lanka suspendió hoy una orden judicial previa que mandó detener la salida de la aeronave, en base a una disputa comercial entre la irlandesa Celestial Aviation, una de las firmas de arrendamiento de aviones más grandes, y Aeroflot.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver que Putin y los suyos no son el PCUS de Stalin. En realidad querian veranear con nuestras elites, que les invitaran a las recepciones, etc... pero como no hay recursos pues no les han invitado a los canapes. Es lo que tiene el capitalismo , unos tienen uqe ser pobres para que otros sean ricos, una Rusia fuerte vendiendo sus recursos a precio aunque fueran baratos no nos valia. Necesitamos más porteadores, no más cabecillas.
> 
> Y Putin no quiere ser porteador, y hace bien. Pero eso no le convierte en rojo, revolucionario, ni defensor de nada especial salvo quizas de Rusia porque el tio se considera patriota. Pero de una rusia, no defensora de nada, socia socia socia de occidente. Solo que no hay sitio en la balsa para el.
> 
> Te veo anclado en la guerra fria, esto no es algo ideologico de momento. Es una lucha muy capitalista por recursos. Lo interesante es que los Rusos solo pueden salir ganando si hacen una transformación que puede derivar en lo anterior.



No se torture, dijo el verdugo, el polaco como buen meapilas tiene una visión moral del mundo, pobres, se quedaron en
Tadeusz Kościuszko


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Creéis que después de la INVASION Ucrania entrará en la OTAN?

Debería entrar automáticamente, que sentido tienen todas estas muertes y destrucción si ahora resisten y en 2 años los rusos vuelven a invadirles?


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creéis que después de la INVASION Ucrania entrará en la OTAN?
> 
> Debería entrar automáticamente, que sentido tienen todas estas muertes y destrucción si ahora resisten y en 2 años los rusos vuelven a invadirles?



Me da que no habra Ucrania cuando esto acabe, los anglos siguen presionando y al final eso dejara una única salida a Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

¿Se acuerdan cuando la putitas uropedas andaban como puta por rastrojo suplicando a China que se pusiese de su parte contra Rusia?


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Los contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Sievierodonetsk dejarán vulnerables otras posiciones rusas, *según ISW.

Los contraataques ucranianos en Sievierodonetsk evidencian la disminución de la capacidad de combate de las tropas rusas en Ucrania. 








Según ISW, esta área de combate ahora es una prioridad para el Kremlin, y los invasores enviarán unidades y equipos adicionales allí para mantenerla. Esto dejará vulnerabilidades en otras direcciones de las que aprovechará el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creéis que después de la INVASION Ucrania entrará en la OTAN?
> 
> Debería entrar automáticamente, que sentido tienen todas estas muertes y destrucción si ahora resisten y en 2 años los rusos vuelven a invadirles?



Rusia va a quedar hecha un solar, despreocupate. En Langley lo tienen todo atado y bien atado


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Irina en telegram acaba de colgar un vidrio de un Kamov sobrevolando un convoy ruso en toda su extensión, en el que literalmente plancha las arrugas de las lonas de los camiones.

Fiuuu! Xoder! qué pilotazos son los ruskis.

Telegram. Podéis verlo en preview
Irina 

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No me parece mal el sistema chino comparado con lo que hay en el resto del mundo, no es ideal, pero al menos han comprendido lo esencial, el Estado debe controlar, pero quien crea riqueza es ese pequeño grupo de gente apasionada y con ideas, y con ganas de ponerlas en práctica. Llamar comunista a China es disparatado.



USA se convirtió en superpotencia cuando puso a toda su materia gris (más de un millón de personas para el programa atómico y cientos de miles para la NASA más tarde) a trabajar en agencias estatales o para el Estado. El NEW DEAL se inspiró directamente de las políticas económicas llevadas a cabo en la URSS.









New Deal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*En 1927, un cierto número de liberales estadounidenses John Dewey, Stuart Chase y Rexford Tugwell, visitaron la Unión Soviética de Stalin. Tugwell, quien posteriormente sería miembro del «Brain Trust» de Franklin D. Roosevelt tras el adjunto de Henry Wallace en agricultura, se vio interesado por la planificación como instrumento de regulación económica. *En realidad, si la Unión Soviética se vio poco afectada por la crisis es porque nunca había conocido el _boom_ económico de la década de 1920 y porque sus intercambios comerciales con Occidente fueron reducidos.

USA empezó a decaer cuando decidió privatizar y desmembrar esas agencias en nombre del dogma liberal para confiscar al populacho los logros colectivos y volverlos bienes mercantiles dependientes de apuestas y fluctuaciones financieras de sus élites. Prácticamente los mismos motivos que hicieron decaer a la URSS (anhelos capitalistas que no tardaron en hacerse explicitos tras la caida del muro) además de la permanente y costosa militarización de su sociedad por el acoso de occidente.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Bielorrusia debería ser la más interesada en que acabe el conflicto.. ¿Siguen con la misma tónica o ya se ha puesto su presidente de perfil?


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

_Hubo información de que se encontraron documentos en las posiciones abandonadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a nombre del coronel polaco Dariusz Maychzhak.

De su biografía, publicada en el dominio público, se sabe que en un momento Mayhzhak se desempeñó como especialista principal en un grupo de capacitación y asesoramiento divisional como *parte del contingente polaco en Irak. En 2015 recibió un doctorado en seguridad.*_
*
Mientras se desempeñaba como vicerrector de asuntos militares en la Academia de Artes Militares de Polonia, investigó temas de seguridad nacional e internacional, así como la gestión anticrisis a nivel internacional.*
_
Si esto se confirma o no, de hecho, ya no es importante.

@epoddubny en Telegram _


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Putin habla a Ucrania en todos los canales de televisión a la vez "Los trabajadores hackearon nuestra televisión. En todos los canales ucranianos muestran esto" - comentó un chico ucraniano que intentó ver el partido de fútbol entre Ucrania y Gales.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creéis que después de la INVASION Ucrania entrará en la OTAN?
> 
> Debería entrar automáticamente, que sentido tienen todas estas muertes y destrucción si ahora resisten y en 2 años los rusos vuelven a invadirles?



Mientras esten usando patinetes.....No


----------



## hikso (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Anoche, la DPR informó sobre la liberación de Ilyichevka
> El avance del frente hacia Seversk supone un rápido aumento del impacto del fuego a lo largo de la carretera Artemovsk-Seversk-Lisichansk⚡
> 
> ⚡Las batallas por Zakotnoye serán importantes⚡
> ...



Joder eso se hace pero no se cuenta. Los de la DPR son unos bocas.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Sacado de Reddit.

*Olaf Scholz y Ucrania: ¿Por qué Alemania ha tardado tanto en entregar armas? 

Existe la preocupación de que Ucrania pueda volverse demasiado confiada si experimenta una serie de victorias en el campo de batalla y entra en territorio ruso, lo que significaría que los tanques alemanes volverían a estar dentro de Rusia*

https://www.spiegel.de/international...5-00311c8fedce


----------



## magufone (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Jacobo García (El País)*



las barbitas no dejan ver el bosque a jacobo...
Que raro...


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo de otro/el mismo Kamov volando unos metros a la derecha y *a la altura de las cabezas* de un grupo se soldados rusos como muestra de saludo. También en Irina.

Personalmente, he tenido encima de mi cabeza un Super Puma a unos 3- 4 metros y se lo que se siente.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Vucic expresa su descontento con las circunstancias de la cancelación de la visita de Lavrov

BELGRADO, 6 de junio. /TASS/. El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, ha tomado una actitud negativa ante la negativa de Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro a proporcionar un corredor aéreo para el avión del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, haciendo imposible su visita a Belgrado, señaló el presidente durante una reunión con el embajador ruso en Serbia. Alexander Botsan-Kharchenko.

El presidente Vucic expresó su descontento con las circunstancias que impidieron la llegada del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Lavrov. Dijo que Serbia, contra viento y marea, defenderá su independencia y autonomía en la toma de decisiones políticas, continuará su camino europeo manteniendo las tradicionales relaciones amistosas y de asociación. con países de todos los continentes y continuar observando la neutralidad militar", dijo el servicio de prensa del líder serbio en un comunicado posterior a la reunión.

Durante las conversaciones también se discutió la próxima visita del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Serbia, Nikola Selakovic, a Moscú.

Lavrov tenía previsto visitar Serbia los días 6 y 7 de junio, pero como confirmó la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, al avión del ministro se le negó el paso en el espacio aéreo de los países que rodean a Serbia.

La televisión nacional de Serbia informó el domingo que el presidente de la república, Aleksandar Vucic, se dirigirá el lunes a las 7:30 p.m. (20:30 hora de Moscú) sobre Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro cerrando su espacio aéreo al avión de Lavrov.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

_El propagandista ucraniano Butusov escribió sobre los problemas en el ejército ucraniano, refiriéndose a su fuente en el departamento militar.

En primer lugar, en las unidades del ejército ucraniano hubo hechos de deserción masiva y rendición.

En segundo lugar, hay lagunas en la defensa ucraniana en las direcciones Liman y Severodonetsk.

Las comunicaciones de transporte no están cubiertas. Para resolver el problema, se necesita una nueva ola de *movilización de ciudadanos nacidos en 1962-2004 en las regi**ones occidental y central de Ucrani*a, sobre los cuales ya se emitió la orden del comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Zaluzhny.

*❗*Butusov eliminó la publicación, sin embargo, Internet, como sabemos, recuerda todo. _


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Creo que cuando la gasolina esté a 2,50 eur/litro, la OTAN bombardeará Kiev
_
Zelensky dijo que la fatiga está creciendo en el mundo debido a los acontecimientos en el país y, como resultado, Kiev está siendo persuadida de acuerdos con Rusia que son desfavorables para ella.

_


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

RT

EEUU es consciente de que los mercenarios que han ido a combatir a Ucrania contra Rusia suponen una amenaza para su seguridad interna cuando regresen. Lo recoge un documento silenciado o minimizado por la prensa: “están reclutando activamente a supremacistas blancos".

Una investigación de Alex Rubinstein para The Grayzone expone la presencia de extremistas estadounidenses en las filas del ejército ucraniano. Entre los perfiles, un neonazi estadounidense sospechoso de doble asesinato. Buscado por el FBI, intentó participar en el cambio de régimen del gobierno de Venezuela y "matar a comunistas”.

_*❗*_Rubinstein sobre el reclutamiento: "Buscan restaurar básicamente la supremacía fascista sobre Europa. No son amigos de la . No les gusta la UE. Solo quieren explotar la UE y superar a la UE para poder tener su Cuarto Reich".


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

⚡⚡ Destrucción de un bastión de la compañía de la 59ª Brigada AFU cerca de Mykolaiv. ⚡⚡⚡⚡El enemigo es destruido por un campo de alta temperatura y sobrepresión creado por el uso masivo de cohetes no guiados en proyectiles termobáricos y de ignición de humo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Destrucción de una SAU de 122 mm de Gvozdika por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Artemivsk.
El enemigo ha reforzado su agrupación cerca de Artemivsk durante la semana pasada y se está desplegando con bastante generosidad al norte de Soledar, cerca de la carretera Artemivsk-Lysychansk. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

La dimisión de un primer ministro británico más ridícula de la historia podría estar a un par de horas de distancia

El motivo de la moción de censura fueron las fiestas en las que participó Johnson en medio de las duras restricciones del covid.

Ya se han recogido 54 firmas parlamentarias, el número mínimo necesario para poner en marcha el proceso. Los oponentes del Partido Laborista de Johnson están buscando sangre.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

El punto principal de las declaraciones de Anton Siluanov, el jefe del Ministerio de Finanzas ruso:

▪El creciente proceso de desglobalización y fragmentación del sistema monetario y financiero mundial plantea el riesgo de una crisis global;

▪Los países BRICS deben acordar medidas conjuntas para responder a los riesgos de estanflación mundial;

▪ La Unión de Fútbol de Crimea recurrió a la FIFA por la imagen de Crimea en los uniformes de la selección nacional ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA se convirtió en superpotencia cuando puso a toda su materia gris (más de un millón de personas para el programa atómico y cientos de miles para la NASA más tarde) a trabajar en agencias estatales o para el Estado. El NEW DEAL se inspiró directamente de las políticas económicas llevadas a cabo en la URSS.



Ah, era eso, EEUU es la primera potencia económica mundial porque se copiaron de los comunistas...

Voy a abrir un hilo en el principal con esta ""información"" porque es una de las tontadas más grandes que he leído aquí últimamente.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja no sabes con quien hablas, lo mismo soy uno de esos oficiales.
> 
> Los Cubanos no pidieron permiso, ni recibieron una puta mierda de los yanqus que estaban muy ocupados jodiendo la isla. ¿ ayuda de los sovieticos ? Pues claro pero eso es otra cosa esban en el mismo bando.
> 
> ...



El clapham esta aliviado 
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado del general Alvarez Casas , Ministro del Interior confirmandole que el camarada @delhierro no es un oficial de las FF AA de la Republica de Cuba hasta la fecha . Hecha la aclaracion , al post . 
El clapham no cree que la URSS haya caido , ni tampoco el campo socialista . En terminos " ideologicos " la confrontacion persiste , solo que se han cambiado las tornas . Los URSSA ( Union de Republicas Socialistas de America ) y URSSE ( Union de Republicas Socialistas de Europa ) han sustituido a la Union de Republicas Socialistas en el tablero ideologico mundial .
El capitalismo ha muerto . Cuando murio , clapham ?  
El 15 de Agosto de 1971 . Ese dia , nacio el dinero fiat , ilimitado y sin valor . Occidente se esta " descapitalizando " porque su razon de ser no es la acumulacion de capital , sino la socializacion de la riqueza . El Estado sustituye al empresario como fuente de trabajo 
La URSS no ha caido . La URSS existe como ente antagonico de Occidente . Tiene otro nombre ( Federacion Rusia ) tiene otro sistema
Es una democracia semipresidencial federal donde rige el libre mercado . Pero sigue siendo antagonista . 
Es el mismo " oso " con diferente collar . 
En cuanto a Cuba . EE UU fue derrotado porque su principal aliado : Sudafrica , fue derrotado en Angola 
La contribucion de Cuba al colapso del Apartheid es uno de los episodios mas trascendentales de la Historia de Africa . 
La batalla de Cuito Cuanavale , en Angola ( duro 6 meses ) fue la batalla mas dura y sangrienta ocurrida e Africa desde la II Guerra Mundial hasta ese momento ( 1987 - 1989 ) Fue el Stalingrado " negro " . 
La derrota de los racistas sudafricanos , hijos de pu%$#@ , en fin ...en Cuito Cuanavale sello la independencia de Angola y de Namibia 
La maquinaria de Guerra mas perfecta de toda Africa fue aplastada despues de 13 anos de Guerra 
La Guerra termino en 1988 . Un ano y medio despues , en febrero de 1990 Sudafrica liberaba a Nelson Mandela . 
La batalla por Africa la ganaron los sovieticos .


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

*El presidente ucraniano Zelenskyy ha dicho que el mundo se está cansando por los acontecimientos en el país, y como resultado Kiev está siendo empujado hacia acuerdos con Rusia que son desventajosos para él*

"Todo el mundo quiere empujarnos hacia algún resultado que es exactamente desventajoso para nosotros, pero ventajoso para ciertos partidos que tienen sus propios intereses. Los intereses son de nuevo diferentes: tanto financieros como políticos", dijo el presidente del Estado nazi. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

No hay mas que entrever que, desde una visión puramente militar, la acción de Rusia
en Ucrania no tiene mucho sentido observando el detalle de la misma. Viendo el todo,
el cuadro completo, entenderemos mejor el por qué Medvédev y Lavrov han declarado
públicamente que cuando lo de Ucrania finalice el orden mundial habrá cambiado. 
Ahí el asunto. Porque nadie de estos lares pensará que el mundo cambiara en meses.
Eso no se lo cree nadie con alguna neurona activa.
El 'trabajo' militar asignado a Shoigu es el de conducir a las economías anglo-europeas
al berenjenal de Ucrania, para que Europa se ahogue en el pantano de las sanciones.

Rusia produce todo lo que Europa necesita para sobrevivir y no ha cortado los grifos.
Cuando Europa comience a degradarse en consecuencia, Rusia ofrecerá soluciones.
Uno a uno. Todo tiene su tiempo.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La mayoria de esos los han perdido ya.
> 
> Los ucranianos ocn el dinero occidental han tenido 8 años para desempolvar los que heredaron de la URSS e incluso para construir nuevos. Las fabricas y los ingenieron quedaron allí, se olvida a veces que la URSS no desaparecio aniquilada por los yanquis, simplemente se disolvio con un golpe desde dentro. Las cosas quedaron intactas, por eso pensar que Ucrania es como un pais del 3º mundo es absurdo, luego cuenta con el envio de armas a una escala no vista desde la IIGM.
> 
> ...



Esos 5 ejemplos no son compatibles. Iranís y sirios son materia aparte. El que existan gobiernos que planten cara al imperio, no excluye que otros puedan ser marionetas suyas. Con los coreanos casi lo mismo, aunque una Corea unificada sería comercialmente muy potente, así que incluso esto les conviene a los anglosajones, pero lo dejo en duda. De Gadafi ni hablemos ¿qué tendrá que ver ese pobre hombre con esta farsa? Libia era el país con más desarrollo y nivel de vida de África. Creo que la llamaban 'la Suiza africana'. Y revertía los ingresos de las materias primas hacia su población.

Otra cosa son las naciones hispanoamericanas, donde Washington ha metido su ponzoña. A ver si nos vamos a creer, en el caso de Cuba, que el régimen de Castro ha podido perdurar tantos años si no quisiesen los gringos que así fuese, pero sí, eso no implicaría necesariamente que lo hubiesen creado ellos mismos, cierto, solo que le permitían perdurar para justificar los presupuestos armamentísticos. No obstante sigo creyendo que así es, que lo pusieron ellos.

En fin, no quiero desviar la atención sobre el tópico del hilo, y es que además este asunto merece un hilo aparte.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Atención, pregunta a los residentes en Rusia, emparejados con rusos/rusas, cosmopolitas (no confundir con el polaco) y demás gente con mundo. ¿Es así?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Jun 2022)

*“Desangrar” a Rusia*

El pasado febrero, unos días antes de la invasión rusa, el presidente Joseph Biden instó a los estadounidenses a que abandonasen Ucrania en cuarenta y ocho horas. Desde entonces, Estados Unidos ha regresado a ese país, pero de otra manera. Sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado, aprovecha la sucesión de catástrofes provocadas por el presidente Vladímir Putin para encadenar avances estratégicos: una Rusia por mucho tiempo debilitada; una China incómoda por los reveses de su vecino; una Alianza Atlántica fortalecida por la próxima adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia; una ingente cantidad de contratos para los exportadores estadounidenses de cereales, armas o gas; y medios de comunicación occidentales que reproducen toda la propaganda del Pentágono. ¿Por qué iban a desear los estrategas estadounidenses el fin de una guerra tan providencial?

No lo desean. Desde hace unas semanas parece incluso que la única conclusión del conflicto que Estados Unidos realmente consentiría sería un triunfo romano de los ejércitos occidentales en Moscú, con Biden en la tribuna y Putin en una jaula de hierro. Para lograr su objetivo ahora confeso, “debilitar a Rusia”, desangrarla de verdad, Estados Unidos ya no escatima medios: entrega armas más ofensivas y más sofisticadas a Ucrania y le ofrece asistencia para que pueda localizar y liquidar generales rusos e incluso hundir el buque insignia de su flota. Por no mencionar el hecho de que en estos tres meses el Congreso estadounidense ha aprobado una ayuda a Kiev de 54.000 millones de dólares, más del 80% del presupuesto militar ruso.

Al principio, Biden temía que una asistencia demasiado directa a Ucrania precipitase “una tercera guerra mundial”. Parece haber llegado a la conclusión de que el chantaje nuclear de Moscú era solo un farol y que Rusia, cuyo poderío militar había sobreestimado, puede ser acorralada sin peligro. Se une así a los republicanos neoconservadores, para quienes toda concesión al expansionismo de Putin “equivaldría a pagarle a un caníbal para que nos coma los últimos” (1). La apuesta estadounidense es tal que, al dirigirse a los obreros de Lockheed Martin que fabrican en Alabama los misiles antitanque Javelin, cuya temible eficacia han experimentado muchos tanquistas rusos, Biden se regocijó de que “los ucranianos [estén] poniéndole el nombre de Javelin o Javelina a sus recién nacidos”…

El presidente Volodímir Zelensky estimó el pasado 21 de mayo que la guerra solo terminaría “en la mesa de negociación”. Pero el ejército ruso continúa su destructiva conquista de las ciudades del Donbás y los dirigentes estadounidenses sacan provecho de la amplificación del conflicto. Europa, por su parte, parece debatirse entre un presidente francés bastante aislado, que observa acertadamente que “la paz no se construirá sobre la humillación de Rusia”, y una primera ministra estonia que le ha replicado con severidad: “No debemos ofrecerle una salida a Vladímir Putin. […] La solución solo puede ser militar. Ucrania debe ganar esta guerra” (2). La diplomacia se encuentra a media asta. Y, por el momento, son los ventrílocuos de Washington quienes dirigen el baile en el Viejo Continente.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Intentan otro Mariupol


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *...Los oponentes del Partido Laborista de Johnson están buscando sangre.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso como se come?


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Juicios a criminales en DPR


----------



## Harman (6 Jun 2022)

Zona de probable ubicación de la artillería de las AFU durante los ataques a Donetsk

Esta semana comenzó con feroces ataques de artillería ucraniana de gran calibre contra Donetsk. A este respecto, hemos preparado una infografía que refleja la posible ubicación de los sistemas de artillería implicados en los ataques contra la población civil.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

The guardian


La votación entre las 6 p.m. y las 8 p.m. decidirá si debe permanecer como líder conservador y primer ministro

Boris Johnson hace un llamamiento tardío a los diputados conservadores antes del voto de confianza


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Debe haber entre 25 y 30 diputados conservadores haciendo cola para votar ahora, con una multitud un poco más pequeña de periodistas parados al otro lado del pasillo. Algunos de los parlamentarios están hablando con periodistas. Hay bastante charla en marcha, pero (por lo que he escuchado) es en su mayoría mundana. Habiendo sido la tercera persona en entrar, Grant Shapps se ha reincorporado a la cola. "Vote temprano, vote a menudo", parece ser su lema, pero un colega me dice que esto es lo que los parlamentarios tienen que hacer cuando usan un voto por poder para otra persona. No se les pueden expedir dos cédulas de votación al mismo tiempo.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Si puedes gastar dinero, al menos gástatelo con un mínimo de clase... ¿Vas a negar a una persona tener sensibilidad en lo que compra?
> 
> Un _cosmopolita_ debería verlo...
> 
> ...




La superioridad de Occidente sobre el campo socialista residia en el respeto a la propiedad privada . Ese principio sacrosanto 
Era el respeto a la propiedad privada y la ley . La propiedad privada era " sagrada " y protegida por Ley 
En su intento de convertirse en la URSS Occidente se esta " pudriendo " . Todos esos activos senoriales , mansiones , yates , coches de lujo que hay en Occidente valen CERO si son embargables , confiscables y robables como pasaba en la antigua URSS 
Hace bastantes anos Putin advirtio a los billonarios rusos repatriar su dinero de Occidente 
Les dijo que en algun momento del futuro sus propiedades serian confiscadas o simplemente robadas por esos estados 
Solo podran invertir en Occidente quienes tengan el carnet del PCUS 
La nomenklatura y sus aliados .


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Theresa May ha llegado a votar. Parece que se ha vestido para una ocasión especial, presumiblemente una cena más tarde, aunque, dados sus sentimientos sobre Boris Johnson, tal vez la boleta de censura en sí sea un momento de celebración.

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/live/2022/jun/06/boris-johnson-confidence-vote-graham-brady-tory-mps-live?page=with:block-629e38068f08f0cf4d70499b#block-629e38068f08f0cf4d70499b


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> De hace una hora
> 
> Slavyangrad - Gleb Bazov
> 
> ...



Contraataque del pingüino gilipollenko en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

Cómo en Ucrania ha funcionado la inoculación del odio a los rusos para alejarlos del mundo y cultura eslavos, ahora proceden al fomentar el odio a lo español para el patio trasero usano:









Así se enseña a odiar a los conquistadores españoles en un colegio de EE.UU: las fotografías de la vergüenza


El colegio católico St Rose Of Lima, en Miami Shores, incluye entre sus actividades dirigidas para niños de primaria empapelar la clase con imágenes de busca y captura contra los «criminales» conquistadores



www.abc.es





*El colegio católico St Rose Of Lima, en Miami Shores, incluye entre sus actividades dirigidas para niños de primaria empapelar la clase con imágenes de busca y captura contra los «criminales» conquistadores.*

«Como español con cinco hijos escolarizados en EE.UU. me asombró lo bestial de lo que divulgaban estos carteles *en un colegio que encima es católico y dirigido a niños hispanos.*
Me pareció una burrada», explica.
Deshispanizar a los hispanos y que sólo se hable inglés. 
Qué más da que exterminaran a las naciones indias o que sus padres de la patria fueran esclavistas?


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Contraataque del pingüino gilipollenko en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## NPI (6 Jun 2022)

@Seronoser hace mención del traductor por el fragmento 0:42


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A tu salud gaviotón y que no pare el teleprinter


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No todo está perdido. En la prensa salmón ya se habla de "actitud de entreguismo hacia EEUU" que perjudica a Europa. La situación económica no ha empeorado aún lo suficiente como para que el descontento se generalice, pero el dinero ya se está asustando.



La prensa salmón anticipa a la blanca. 
Es como en la pandemia, pero más rápido. 
Es la economía y tal.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A tu salud gaviotón y que no pare el teleprinter


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



cuca love you


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Yo pienso que lo que busca Putin a estas alturas es radicalizar la sociedad rusa de cara a las próximas décadas y causar daño económico a Occidente que se encuentra en una posición muy delicada.

Las bajas que ha sufrido Rusia si se ponen en contexto histórico no son para nada un desastre. Ponen a prueba su ejército y lo limpian de mandos inútiles formando nuevos con experiencia en combate real.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (6 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La superioridad de Occidente sobre el campo socialista residia en el respeto a la propiedad privada . Ese principio sacrosanto
> Era el respeto a la propiedad privada y la ley . La propiedad privada era " sagrada " y protegida por Ley
> En su intento de convertirse en la URSS Occidente se esta " pudriendo " . Todos esos activos senoriales , mansiones , yates , coches de lujo que hay en Occidente valen CERO si son embargables , confiscables y robables como pasaba en la antigua URSS
> Hace bastantes anos Putin advirtio a los billonarios rusos repatriar su dinero de Occidente
> ...



De 1º de burbuja :

"Todo lo que el estado sabe que tienes no te pertenece"


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Mucho, pero que mucho ojo con esto:

AZ OSINT
_Ministro israelí de alto rango en un encuentro con periodistas: Irán ya tiene suficiente uranio enriquecido para fabricar 3 bombas nucleares_


----------



## dabuti (6 Jun 2022)

__





VÍDEO: MARIUPOL vuelve a la normalidad y muestra su ODIO hacia los criminales del BATALLÓN AZOV.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Regresar a los territorios lo llama Vd. disolver Kresy y otorgar esas tierras a Bielorrusia y Ucrania (a repúblicas que formaban parte de URSS) y darnos territorios alemanes que nunca eran nuestros?
> 
> Retratodo
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Polonia salió claramente ganando. Tierras mucho más ricas como Silesia y amplia salida al mar. 
Dónde va a parar el atrasado Banderastán, donde además odiaban a los polacos y los masacraron.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Moscú toma Sviatogorsk y Kiev sigue con sus contraataques en el Donbás


Las tropas rusas continúan presionando al Ejército ucraniano a lo largo de casi todo el frente. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informaron de que el Ejército ruso castigó con su artillería objetivos civiles en las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy




www.elconfidencial.com





En su intento de bloquear* Severodonetsk y Lisichansk* por el oeste y continuar su avance hacia Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, plazas estratégicas de la región de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas tomaron hoy Sviatogorsk, según informó el portavoz del *Ministerio de Defensa ruso*, Igor Konashénkov. Según el mando ruso, los militares ucranianos volaron un puente sobre *el río Séverski Donets*, al sur de Sviatogorsk, localidad ubicada entre* Izium y Limán* *"Bajo el empuje de las unidades rusas, lo que quedaba de los batallones de la 95 brigada de asalto y de la 81 brigada aerotransportada, cortados del resto de las tropas, abandonaron los equipos y las armas y se desparramaron a lo largo de la ribera del río", señaló Konashénkov. El portavoz de Defensa añadió que unos 80 militares ucranianos cruzaron el río a nado, sin que las fuerzas rusas les disparasen. *


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Según Rusia iba a durar 3 días..... Según Ucrania quedan unos 6 meses de combates intensos, alcanzando su punto álgido a finales de agosto cuando Rusia se quede sin capacidad para seguir atacando.

De momento el plan ucraniano es más cercano a la realidad que el ruso.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Comodín o no pero como dice un antiguo profesor mío (un sinólogo):
> 
> "Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tiene diferentes sueños". Ahora Rusia tiene que actuar con una precisión milimétrica porque no se puede hacer Sr demasiado a India sin recibir una llamada de Chine y vice versa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Rusia y China son rivales históricos.. Dicho por Dugin en "Fundamentos...." 
Es una alianza totalmente antinatural, pero que en este momento es inevitable. Como la URSS en 1940 con Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

*Steve Baker,* el ex ministro del Brexit que ha pedido que Boris Johnson se vaya, dijo a los periodistas después de escuchar a Boris Johnson dirigirse al Comité Conservador 1922 anteriormente que era un "día muy, muy triste". *Dijo que era "muy probable" que Johnson "ganara formalmente" la votación. *Pero continuó:



> Lo que eso significa en los próximos meses, no lo sé.
> De lo que estoy seguro es de que el Partido Conservador tiene que encontrar una manera de elevar nuestro estándar de conducta en todas las cosas, no solo entre los ministros, sino entre los backbenchers, particularmente cuando hacen comentarios a todos ustedes [los medios de comunicación].



https://www.theguardian.com/politics/live/2022/jun/06/boris-johnson-confidence-vote-graham-brady-tory-mps-live?page=with:block-629e3b378f084d9060b75f49#block-629e3b378f084d9060b75f49


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania cree tener suficientes fuerzas para rechazar los ataques rusos en Severodonetsk.*
> Ucrania ha concentrado suficientes fuerzas para repeler los ataques rusos en la ciudad oriental de Severodonetsk, donde* los enfrentamientos callejeros continúan,* según ha dicho el alcalde *Oleksandr Stryuk *a la televisión ucraniana.
> 
> "(Nosotros) hemos concentrado suficientes fuerzas y recursos allí para rechazar los ataques a la ciudad", ha dicho. En un comentario aparte, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, *Oleksandr Motuzyanyk*, ha manifestado que Rusia no estaba ahorrando tropas ni armamento en su intento de capturar Severodonetsk, la ciudad más grande que queda bajo control ucraniano en la región de Lugansk.



Pues yo creo que me va a tocar la Primitiva y creo que es más posible esto que lo del rechazo...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jun 2022)

- Rusia abrirá junto a Turquía corredor marítimo para exportar grano, serán escoltados por buques turcos.

Ya que Turquía teme problemas de desabastecimiento en su país.

Iz.ru


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ah, era eso, EEUU es la primera potencia económica mundial porque se copiaron de los comunistas...
> 
> Voy a abrir un hilo en el principal con esta ""información"" porque es una de las tontadas más grandes que he leído aquí últimamente.



No se lo copiaron de los comunista pero si fue un ruso quien estableció las base de lo que hoy se llama "Estructura económica". Nacido en San Petersburgo, emigro a China y luego a New York donde le dieron medios y pasta.

A Stalin les costo aceptarlas y usarlas, de la wiki:

"...
Aunque el método input-output es universal, al principio encontró fuertes oposiciones en el bloque de las doctrinas económicas socialistas, siendo incluso duramente criticado por Stalin y Nikita Jrushchov. Fue necesario que Leontief se trasladase a Moscú y expusiese su método junto con los resultados obtenidos para que fuese admitido sin reservas. 
...
"

Actualmente no se comprende una macroeconomía sea planificada o no sin las famosas tablas de Leóntief incluso las grandes corporaciones las utilizan para sus previsiones.









Wassily Leontief - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Bueno, ya veremos si "hasta el último ucraniano" esta de acuerdo con eso que dice el elemento ...
> 
> Tic, tac, ...



Pues si quiere rendir a Rusia que asedie Moscú....


----------



## Castellano (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según Rusia iba a durar 3 días..... Según Ucrania quedan unos 6 meses de combates intensos, alcanzando su punto álgido a finales de agosto cuando Rusia se quede sin capacidad para seguir atacando.
> 
> De momento el plan ucraniano es más cercano a la realidad que el ruso.



Pero si Rusia apenas está usando el 10-15% de su ejército, como se va a quedar sin capacidad antes que el ejército ucro, que vive de la caridad occidental y de carne de cañón de reemplazo 

Ni lees lo que copias de otros sitios, si lo hicieras hasta tu te darías cuenta de las chorradas que pones


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jun 2022)

Eso es de 1º de diplomacia/relaciones internacionales

Aunque hables alemán como el mismísimo Goethe (o el idioma de tu interlocutor sea el que sea) exige siempre intérprete

Así juegas con ventaja 

Cuando tú hablas (en ruso o en tu idioma) el otro no te entiende y tiene que esperar a la traducción del intérprete para saber lo que has dicho y luego contestar

Cuando el te está hablando tú le estás entendiendo lo que te dice pero tienes que esperar a la traducción del intérprete para contestar así que tienes más tiempo que tu interlocutor para pensar la respuesta


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pues parece que cada vez son más queridos.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Los países vecinos de Serbia vetan el paso de Lavrov e impiden su visita a Belgrado.*

Las autoridades de Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro han rechazado autorizar el sobrevuelo del avión que trasladaba al ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, a Serbia, donde tenía previsto realizar una visita oficial.

"Nuestra diplomacia todavía no domina el teletransporte", se ha lamentado un responsable del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso citado por la agencia de noticias Interfax.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Macedonia del Norte ha confirmado que se ha denegado la petición de la Emabajada rusa en Skopie para el uso del espacio aéreo del país por parte del avión de Lavrov, informa Radio Free Europe.

Lavrov tenía previsto visitar Serbia los días 6 y 7 de junio, pero el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, reconocía que "la situación se está complicando". Este mismo domingo ha sido la primera ministra serbia, Ana Brnabic, la que ha reconocido la problemática.

"Es increíble que la situación en Europa y el mundo sea tal que el presidente de un país deba afrontar tales cosas como la organización logística de un viaje de un ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de otro país y que dependa de eso si viene o no", ha argumentado Brnabic en declaraciones a la televisión serbia.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zajarova, anunció el viernes la visita con reuniones con Vucic y con otros cargos políticos serbios para tratar la situación en la región de los Balcanes y otras cuestiones internacionales.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...605232300.html


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Reflexión muy interesante que demuestra en cierto modo la existencia (aún) de un cierto „sentido común“ por encima de ideologías.
> Aquí, en Alemania, estamos locos. Los Verdes, que nacieron antibelicistas, enemigos de la Bundeswehr y de la industria de armamento -Rheinmetall era la bestia negra- llamando a voces a la Guerra. Esa grandísima zorra que es la Sra. Baerbock, Verde y ministra de Exteriores, lamentando públicamente un „cansancio a la Guerra“, „Ucrania tiene que ganar …“ … la otra zorra, la liberal Strack-Zimmermann, afirmando en Der Spiegel que una de las metas, aparte de derrotar totalmente a Rusia, consistía en llevar a Putin al Tribunal de Den Haag … y yo, grandísimo Gilipollas, voté a los Liberales en las Bundeswahlen … imperdonable.
> Liberales y Verdes, miembros del Gabinete, cargan contra el Canciller Scholz (el único que parece tener aún dos dedos de frente) tachándolo de „cunctator“, de retrasar las ayudas, de no cumplir compromisos, de dar mala imagen de Alemania … eso parece ser lo que les preocupa a las dos Zorras … „el qué dirán“ en el mundo sobre Alemania ….
> No soy misógino, por cierto.
> ...



Los verdes son gentuza transversal, otanista y proanglos ya hace mucho tiempo... Apoyaron el bombardeo de Yugoslavia por ejemplo. 
Con respecto a los liberales.... Un liberal, en cualquier país, es a Londres y Washington lo que era un comunista a Moscú en la época de Stalin. 
Un liberal es un agente al servicio del imperialismo y el globalismo, siempre y en todo lugar.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se lo copiaron de los comunista pero si fue un ruso quien estableció las base de lo que hoy se llama "Estructura económica". Nacido en San Petersburgo, emigro a China y luego a New York donde le dieron medios y pasta.
> 
> A Stalin les costo aceptarlas y usarlas, de la wiki:
> 
> ...



Y no te olvides del fragmento relativo a Marx:

Leontief se inspiró en el famoso esquema propuesto por el fisiócrata François Quesnay en su _Tableau Économique_, en el esquema del equilibrio general de Léon Walras, *en el análisis de Karl Marx sobre la circulación entre los sectores de la producción y en el método de los Balances de la Planificación Soviética.*


----------



## RankXerox (6 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los países vecinos de Serbia vetan el paso de Lavrov e impiden su visita a Belgrado.*
> 
> Las autoridades de Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro han rechazado autorizar el sobrevuelo del avión que trasladaba al ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, a Serbia, donde tenía previsto realizar una visita oficial.
> 
> ...



Hola bot; how are you?


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Canal ucraniano de Telegram con más de un millón de suscriptores que afirma que es Rusia (!!!) quien bombardea Donetsk

Rusos con Actitud
@RWApodcast
-
1h
Según funcionarios de la DPR, las tropas ucranianas están utilizando obuses autopropulsados CAESAR de 155 mm que fueron proporcionados por Francia para bombardear zonas residenciales en Donetsk


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> La desprecio tanto o más que tú, pero no necesita traducción. Habla inglés perfectamente.



Mejor que alemán dicen. Agente anglo.


----------



## Zepequenhô (6 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Eso es de 1º de diplomacia/relaciones internacionales
> 
> Aunque hables alemán como el mismísimo Goethe (o el idioma de tu interlocutor sea el que sea) exige siempre intérprete
> 
> ...




Eso lo hacía Charles De Gaulle con ingleses y americanos, y hablaba un inglés perfecto.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Veremos si se confirma esto.

*Acuerdo a tres entre Rusia, Ucrania y Turquía para desbloquear las exportaciones de cereales, según medios*

Los gobiernos de Rusia y Ucrania han alcanzado un principio de acuerdo, con la mediación de Turquía, para permitir la salida desde Odesa de buques cargados con grano y trigo, según ha contado el diario 'Izvestia' citando fuentes del Kremlin.

Según estas informaciones, en aguas ucranianas el Ejército turco se encargará de retirar minas y cualquier otro artefacto explosivo, así como de escoltar los buques hasta territorio neutral. Por el momento, el plan solo se aplica a Odesa.

"El Ejército turco se dedicará a desminar la zona costera en la región de Odesa. Los buques salen del puerto escoltados por barcos turcos hacia aguas neutrales del mar Negro. Más allá del Bósforo, serán escoltados por buques de guerra rusos para garantizar su paso seguro y evitar provocaciones", señala esta fuente.

Está previsto que el principio de acuerdo, en cuyas conversaciones también han participado representantes de Naciones Unidas, sea ratificado a mediados de esta semana cuando los ministros rusos de Asuntos Exteriores y de Defensa, Sergei Lavrov y Sergei Shoigu, respectivamente se reúnan con sus homólogos en la capital turca el 8 y 9 de junio.

La fuente que cita 'Izvestia' señala que todo el grano ucraniano se entrega ahora a la Unión Europea por ferrocarril y otros medios terrestres, lo que ha hecho que todavía no haya llegado a sus consumidores finales. Por su parte, el diario ruso añade la confirmación del Parlamento turco de la presencia de Ankara en este acuerdo por su interés por resolver la crisis alimentaria.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...606124407.html


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Pues si Franco fue malo, este es mil veces peor.



Franco vencio al estalinismo desatado de anarquistas, comunistas y socialistas.

Ya pueden decir que fue muy malo un millon de veces...

El pueblo, y no a punta de pistola, fue a llorarlo...murio placidamente en una cama de la seguridad social que el mismo creo.

Amo a su pais, no lo metio en la Segunda Guerra mundial, dio trabajo y vivienda, oportunidades sin robar el fruto del sudor de cada trabajador pues casi no habia cargas impositivas... no entrego a los judios ni a los gitanos, y protegio la fe Cristiana...de la barabarie roja.

Si fue malo o bueno...los que tuvo en frente no fueron mejores. 

POR ELLO LOS DERROTO...y el pueblo supo ver que trazo la secante menos dañina para el pais.

Suturo lo mejor que supo y pudo las heridas.

Han sido otros los que han decidido por intereses espurios volver a abrirlas.

Las generaciones que se enfrentaron...tiempo ha que se dieron el abrazo del perdon.

Para muestra ambos dos abuelos mios...mi madre roja y mi padre nacional.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

John Stevens Daily Mail
Queda una hora de votación... y el recuento de diputados tories que apoyan públicamente a Boris Johnson es de *151 (necesita 180)*


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mucho, pero que mucho ojo con esto:
> 
> AZ OSINT
> _Ministro israelí de alto rango en un encuentro con periodistas: Irán ya tiene suficiente uranio enriquecido para fabricar 3 bombas nucleares_





https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-708655




La esperanza de Israel es que, aunque la resolución actual solo pide a Irán que responda a las preguntas de la OIEA, iniciará un proceso en el que el expediente nuclear iraní se presente ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, dijo una fuente diplomática.


En el escenario más dramático, la votación del OIEA podría conducir a una en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y revocar las sanciones globales contra Irán que incluso podrían afectar a Rusia y China.

“Israel prefiere la vía diplomática para descartar cualquier posibilidad de que Irán desarrolle un arma nuclear”, dijo Bennett, “pero mantiene el derecho de actuar contra Irán para defenderse y detener su programa nuclear si la comunidad internacional no lo hace dentro de un plazo relevante”. cantidad de tiempo."

El rojo suena serio y el verde, la verdad es que no lo entiendo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> John Stevens Daily Mail
> Queda una hora de votación... y el recuento de diputados tories que apoyan públicamente a Boris Johnson es de *151 (necesita 180)*



Con suerte me equivoco, pero creo que es más probable que llegue de sobra. Nadie va a querer comerse el marrón de los próximos meses.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Hace 4 min

*Boris Johnson *ha llegado a votar. Se presentó con Ben Wallace, el secretario de Defensa, y Andrew Griffith, su jefe de gabinete. No parecía haber una cola en ese momento y entró directamente.

Y* Boris Johnson* ahora se ha ido. No se detuvo a hablar con los periodistas mientras se dirigía por el pasillo del comité.


----------



## El-Mano (6 Jun 2022)

Kadirov es un bocas para varias cosas, pero igual tiene algo de razón y veremos algo estos dias:


----------



## El_Suave (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Se aprovecharon del debilitamiento temporal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mejor determinista geográfico, como era por cierto Napoleón, que no determinista genético como los anglos y otros racistas, sean declarados o encubiertos.

Porque claro los nazis alemanes creían en la superioridad genética de forma declarada, pero los angloprotestantes son aún más racistas aunque con la hipocresía que les es característica tratan de hacerse pasar por lo contrario.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Hay que decir que previamente han bombardeado todo el grano que han podido, asi como los vagones para transportarlo, ya que sabian que iban a firmar esto. 

Todo esto me suena a "Gracias por no haberle dado ATACMS a Ucrania, aqui teneis vuestro grano"


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Trampa.
Hace tiempo vimos algo parecido frente a la puerta del sótano donde se escondían unos civiles en el momento de la llegada de los rusos


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cierto que firmo penas de muerte, eso es indiscutible pero en gestión económica le daba mil vueltas a los canallas del r78



Al menos firmo conforme a una legalidad...

Juzgo conforme a una legalidad vigente...

No voy a decir lo que fue la legalidad republicana...ya sabemos lo que valian mil iglesias quemadas...

Tambien perdono...al abuelo del coletas por ejemplo.

No perdono los delitos de sangre...las 12 rojas delatoras y señaladoras de quien debia morir...son mudos testigos.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y Franco dio un golpe de Estado como también lo dieron los Zelensky



Como tambien lo dieron en Asturias y Cataluña antes...como tambien mataron al lider de la oposicion ...pero eso no cuenta...en el cuentamuertos rojo...


----------



## ccc (6 Jun 2022)

Jo,jo, Putin sabe algo de aleman y con ese nivel, no puede ni trabajar en la caja de un supermercado; y no lo digo en broma, no he conocido a ninguna cajera que no tenga un nivel bastante superior a Putin.

Putin sabe algo de aleman, es cierto, pero con ello puede hablar con Merkel sobre el tiempo y 3 paridas mas: Para cuestiones diplomaticas no tiene el nivel (no me llega a mi, le va a llegar a el). Y por favor, una cosa es un discurso y otra cosa es interactuar con el resto y saber llevar la conversacion a tu terreno, maneras,...

Y respecto a la Ursula de los cojones, madre de dios, es alemana y por supuesto que en aleman puede expresarse 100.000 veces mejor que en ingles, aunque eso no quita que pueda leer discursos en ingles y algunas cosas mas.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Sé de uno al que le va a dar un parraque


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los cubanos creo recordar que se marcharon de Angola en el 89, cuando se termino la financiacion para los brigadistas, Cuba sin el permiso norteamericano, hubiera mandado una docena de asesores como maximo, la realidad no es tan romantica como la pintan los comunistas !!!.



La intervención cubana en Angola fué una operación a gran escala que duró 16 años (1975-1991), no mandaron a cuatro gatos unos meses....podrían decir que eso lo financió la URSS que tendría su lógica ( habría que verlo)... pero lo que no tiene explicación , según la versión oficial que le han contado a la plebe, es que las sucesivas administraciones USA permitieran que Castro durante esos años, metiera en Angola casi medio millón de tíos, aviación y material pesado a patadas ¿para qué? ¿para que el bloque soviético metiera las manos en una zona rica en materias primas ya entonces?.....petróleo, cobre, hierro, manganeso, uranio, fosfatos, diamantes, oro....

¿Cómo funcionó la cosa?...digo yo que Ford o Carter llamarían por teléfono a Breznev.....

- Oye, como en el fondo nos caeis simpáticos y ésto de la cold war es un sainete, vamos a dejar que vuestro amigo el barbas mande un ejército a Angola y otro a Etiopía a apoyar a vuestras guerrillas y amiguetes marxistas. Angola está petado de materias primas y recursos pero a nosotros como nos sale la pasta por las orejas , todo para vosotros....y de paso os meteis en una zona del mundo que os pilla atpc ...y de paso a ver si echamos del poder en Sudafrica a esos boers racistas que nos caen como una patada en los bollocks...

- Da, cojonudo 

Operación Carlota - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y ambos supuestamente "salvadores de patrias". Uno por la gracia de Dios, y el otro por la gracia de USA ...



Preguntate cuantos cristianos hubiesen muerto a manos de la barbarie estalinista...y no miraban si eran niños, jovenes o ancianas...

Da cuenta de aquella barabarie toda la sarta de torturas creadas en las checas...

Salvajismo puro...odio "de clase".


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Hay que reirse para no cagarte a puteadas. Debes ser un niño,



Lo que tu digas papito, cuantas veces estuvistes en Cuba y en Angola ???.  
Tu amado Ernesto, era un clasista y condescendiente con los zurditos morochitos como tu.

PD- Come mas carlotas y menos dulce de leche, te sienta fatal !!!.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues mejor determinista geográfico, como era por cierto Napoleón, que no determinista genético como los anglos y otros racistas, sean declarados o encubiertos.
> 
> Porque claro los nazis alemanes creían en la superioridad genética de forma declarada, pero los angloprotestantes son aún más racistas aunque con la hipocresía que les es característica tratan de hacerse pasar por lo contrario.



La sociedad anglosajona no es igualitaria, y tiene una mentalidad diferencialista muy marcada. El tan cacareado _Melting Pot _estadounidense no existe, eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya estado en el país. Por lo general, las diferentes etnias usanas apenas tienen trato entre ellas.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Reflexión muy interesante que demuestra en cierto modo la existencia (aún) de un cierto „sentido común“ por encima de ideologías.
> Aquí, en Alemania, estamos locos. Los Verdes, que nacieron antibelicistas, enemigos de la Bundeswehr y de la industria de armamento -Rheinmetall era la bestia negra- llamando a voces a la Guerra. Esa grandísima zorra que es la Sra. Baerbock, Verde y ministra de Exteriores, lamentando públicamente un „cansancio a la Guerra“, „Ucrania tiene que ganar …“ … la otra zorra, la liberal Strack-Zimmermann, afirmando en Der Spiegel que una de las metas, aparte de derrotar totalmente a Rusia, consistía en llevar a Putin al Tribunal de Den Haag … y yo, grandísimo Gilipollas, voté a los Liberales en las Bundeswahlen … imperdonable.
> Liberales y Verdes, miembros del Gabinete, cargan contra el Canciller Scholz (el único que parece tener aún dos dedos de frente) tachándolo de „cunctator“, de retrasar las ayudas, de no cumplir compromisos, de dar mala imagen de Alemania … eso parece ser lo que les preocupa a las dos Zorras … „el qué dirán“ en el mundo sobre Alemania ….
> No soy misógino, por cierto.
> ...



Porque el R78, con toda la ralea sonrosada a la cabeza...es la comparsita del NOM???


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Cuatro de los seis diputados conservadores escoceses se han pronunciado contra Boris Johnson. Los otros son Douglas Ross, el líder conservador escocés (ver 16.45 horas), John Lamont (ver 19.17 horas) y David Mundell (ver 19.19 horas).

*Laurence Robertson*, el diputado por Tewkesbury que respaldó a Boris Johnson para el liderazgo conservador en 2019, ha dicho que no podía apoyar al primer ministro esta noche.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Según los últimos informes ucranianos, estos han liberado Tsupovka, norte de Kharkiv, y avanzan hacia Cossack Lopan a 5km de la frontera rusa.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Ahí van los vídeos del Kamov que ya empiezan a aparecer el Twitter


----------



## CEMENTITOS (6 Jun 2022)

Ucrania va a terminar como todos los países que han sido utilizados por EEUU en sus guerras proxy: destruido totalmente.
Pero hay algo que diferencia a Ucrania de Irak o Afghanistán, y es que tanto Rusia como la UE van a intentar actuar de amortiguadores atrayéndose hacia sí lo que quede en pie 
Si lo conseguirá Rusia o la UE es algo que está por ver, pero seguramente sea mitad y mitad. De esta forma Rusia sale ganando porque posteriormente puede exigir a la UE al completo una situación de neutralidad.
Recordemos que Ucrania no forma parte de la UE y por eso ha sido utilizada por USA.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Porque el R78, con toda la ralea sonrosada a la cabeza...es la comparsita del NOM???



Sonrosada como éste?







Y sus ministros?









Miguel Boyer, el ministro más liberal del PSOE de Felipe González


Desde la expropiación de Rumasa hasta liberalización de los horarios comerciales y los alquileres, estas fueron las medidas más reseñables de su paso por el ministerio



www.abc.es













Borrell reprocha a Solchaga su "delirio liberal"


Los elogios del ex ministro de Economía a las leyes del mercado irritan también a Benegas




elpais.com













Solchaga: "La socialdemocracia liberal se impondrá en el PSOE"


"Estoy convencido de que la socialdemocracia liberal acabará poco a poco implantándose en el PSOE, igual que se abandonó el marxismo", asegura Carlos




elpais.com









__





Pedro Solbes: Yo soy más liberal que el señor Rodrigo Rato - Expansión.com







www.expansion.com


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Kwasi Kwarteng, el secretario de negocios, dijo en el programa Tonight with Andrew Marr de la LBC que creía que Boris Johnson podría recuperarse y ganar unas elecciones para los tories. Pero también afirmó que el partido no tenía otra alternativa que seguir con él como líder. Dijo en el programa:

La gente ha descartado [a Johnson] muchas veces. Y él ha vuelto y creo que es absolutamente la persona adecuada para volver y ganar, y lo que has dicho en tu comentario inicial es muy acertado. Quiero decir que no tenemos una alternativa. Creo que la idea de que pasemos tres meses o lo que sea, buscando un nuevo líder y todo eso, pasando por todo ese concurso de belleza, es absurda.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> cuando divisiones enteras del KMT se pasaban con armas y bagajes al EPL.



Otras divisiones del Kuomintang, pasaron la frontera francesa de Indochina y se entregaron a los franceses, junto con sus familias y civiles que huian de los "liberadores".


----------



## Top5 (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro, lo mismo los señores comunistas de Pacto de Varsovia, echaban pestes contra "imperialismo occidental" pero a nomenclatura comunista no le faltaba ni coches occidentales accesibles sólo para ellos, ni tiendas con productos occidentales de lujo accesibles sólo para ellos, pasaportes para viajar al extranjero sólo para ellos y posibilidad de meter sus hijos en las universidades occidentales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Ves como eres tú el que se ha quedado clavado en el año 1991?

No, no lo ves por que estas abducido por la propia tontería mental en la que vives...

Menudo cosmos tan triste en el que estas metido...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sonrosada como éste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te refieres a los que vosotros votais y hasta ahora no criticabais apenas ..." porque es eso o la guerra"???
Quieres un pais limpio, zanguengo de las landas?

PUES PORQUE VOTAIS TOMATE MARCA R78???

Edito:
Y no me vengas con que soy fascio y que no se mirar ...con mis suegros, socialistas serbios, me entiendo a la perfeccion...salvando las distancias ideologicas en lo economico...en todo lo demas encajamos perfectamente.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jun 2022)

Embajada de Rusia en España. Madrid.

El 6 de junio celebramos el Día Internacional de la Lengua Rusa rindiendo homenaje al gran escritor ruso Aleksander Pushkin.
En Madrid tuvo lugar 
la tradicional ceremonia de colocación de flores al monumento de poeta, actuaciones musicales y lecturas de poesía en ruso y español.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA se convirtió en superpotencia cuando puso a toda su materia gris (más de un millón de personas para el programa atómico y cientos de miles para la NASA más tarde) a trabajar en agencias estatales o para el Estado. El NEW DEAL se inspiró directamente de las políticas económicas llevadas a cabo en la URSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hasta en algo tan banal como el deporte, por ejemplo en gimnasia, sólo consiguieron la supremacía una vez desertó Karolyi, entrenador de Nadia Comăneci.... Y entrenó al combinado usano. 
Los medios criticaban los draconianos métodos en el este, pero sólo superaron a las del Este aplicando dichos métodos. 
Karolyi pasó de inhumano y despiadado que robaba la infancia de las chiquillas con seis horas diarias de duro entrenamiento a ser un demócrata a carta cabal y un hombre hecho a sí mismo.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Estoy en shock.
Espero que sea desmentido y que sea un doble o un montaje.
Porque en caso afirmativo, no se puede ser mas lerdo, pero espero.
Siempre me ha gustado escuchar las dos versiones.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Rusia y China son rivales históricos.. Dicho por Dugin en "Fundamentos...."
> Es una alianza totalmente antinatural, pero que en este momento es inevitable. Como la URSS en 1940 con Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido.



Mierda reaccionaria decimonónica.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*El drama de los niños robados en Ucrania: miles de menores, adoptados a la fuerza por Rusia.   *






__





El drama de los niños robados en Ucrania: miles de menores, adoptados a la fuerza por Rusia


Organizaciones internacionales y miembros del gobierno de Ucrania denuncian que Rusia se está llevando a sus niños para que formen parte del régimen ruso




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## El-Mano (6 Jun 2022)

Un poco sobre los cohetes usados por los su-25. Versión española y rusa.



https://es.topwar.ru/197188-neupravljaemye-aviacionnye-rakety-s-13-gibkij-instrument-dlja-specoperacii.html





https://topwar.ru/197188-neupravljaemye-aviacionnye-rakety-s-13-gibkij-instrument-dlja-specoperacii.html


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

David Davis, el ex secretario tory del Brexit, dijo en el programa Tonight with Andrew Marr de la LBC que pensaba que Boris Johnson ganaría técnicamente, pero no políticamente, en la votación de esta noche. Explicó:

Creo que Boris ganará técnicamente, pero creo que será una derrota psicológica, en el sentido de que un gran número de personas votará en contra, probablemente más de lo que se espera.

Sospecho que muchos de los ministros que obviamente dicen públicamente que van a votar en un sentido, votarán en el otro. Alguien me dijo que un tercio estará en esa posición.

Davis, que ha dicho que Boris Johnson debería dimitir, sugirió que la votación tenía lugar demasiado pronto. Algunos de los críticos de la primera ministra creen que habrían tenido más posibilidades de ganar una votación de no confianza después de las dos elecciones parciales que se celebrarán a finales de este mes, en Wakefield y en Tiverton y Honiton, que se espera que pierdan los tories.

Davis dijo que una victoria de Johnson esta noche podría llevar a la parálisis del gobierno. Explicó:

El verdadero problema de convocar esto antes de tiempo es que podemos acabar con una especie de gobierno paralizado o un gobierno populista, en el que todo lo que hacen está diseñado para tener el favor de un sector de la población u otro, y eso es bastante peligroso. Ahí es donde los gobiernos se equivocan.


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver si nos vamos a creer, en el caso de Cuba, que el régimen de Castro ha podido perdurar tantos años si no quisiesen los gringos que así fuese,



De Cuba salieron disparadas las clases medias despues de ser expoliadas por los revolucionarios y solo quedaron cubanitos de los que tienen tres carreras universitarias (segun ellos, vamos), si los usanos ocupan la isla tienen que dar paguitas a 10 millones de mulatos y negros, prefieren el embargo y el apartheid caribeño.  

PD- Cuba es una isla pero sus habitantes no son japoneses !!!.


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Según Martyanov, el objetivo final angloUSAno es la destrucción generalizada de Europa.
Su descripción detallada de lo que ocurre cuando Rusia corta el gas es precisamente
lo que EEUU quiere que haga Rusia. De esta manera consigue lo que quiere y también 
consigue echar la culpa a Rusia. Y cuando esas empresas abandonen la UE, ¿a dónde 
irán? ¿A Rusia? ¿A China? No, a EEUU. Es por eso que los EE.UU. estaba tan firme
para cerrar el NS-2 y hacer que la UE compre su gas. . Que Europa no sea competitiva
y dependa de EEUU.


Así que Rusia podría cerrar los grifos, pero no lo hará. El suministro de gas se detendrá
cuando las empresas de la UE se nieguen a pagar en rublos. Rusia cumplirá su parte
de los contratos para asegurar de que sus manos estén limpias y no se les pueda culpar.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha demostrado tal nivel de cutrez e impotencia que a mí a estas alturas no me extrañaría absolutamente nada. Repito que es pura especulación pero es que no veo a Rusia avanzando mucho más y visto el cinismo y sudapollismo que se gastan para justificar y mentir lo que haga falta, me espero absolutamente todo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Chechenos frescos en camino




Mientras tanto, en Chechenia.... (visionado obligado)


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero eso lo están haciendo los socialdemócratas, socialistas utópicas y neoliberales, si también los neoliberales porque el PP y el VOX por mucho que no os guste y los califiqueis a unos como progres y hasta comunistas y a los otros como los nuevos salvadores de España son neoliberales hasta la médula.
> 
> Y recordemos que el Feijoó ha sido y sigue siendo el más follaplandemias o de como Abascal apoyó la primera prórroga del Estado de Alarma aún sabiendo que era inconstitucional (porque los políticos son cualquier cosa menos tontos y lo sabían igual y mejor que yo que lo era) o como llegó a exigir un Estado de Excepción aún sabiendo que no se puede hacer por motivos sanitarios (para eso ya está el Estado de Alarma y la Ley de Sanidad) o como ahora apoya todo lo de Ucrania o como apoya a la inmigración latinoamericana y a la etnia.
> 
> ...



España en lo economico solo ha conocido el socialismo...


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Gavin Barwell, el par tory que fue jefe de gabinete de Theresa May cuando era primera ministra, ha publicado en Twitter su análisis de lo que supondría un buen o mal resultado para Boris Johnson esta noche.

Barwell, que es un crítico habitual de Johnson, dice que *menos de 100 votos en contra del primer ministro sería un buen resultado para él, más de 133 votos en contra serían "el principio del fin", y que más de 144 votos en contra deberían acabar con él *(pero probablemente no lo harán).

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

La votación se ha cerrado. Sir Geoffrey Clifton-Brown, tesorero del Comité 1922, ha llegado hace unos minutos para unirse al recuento. Ya no hay diputados fuera de la sala 10 del Comité y los periodistas se dirigen a comer algo.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Putin sabe algo de aleman, es cierto, pero con ello puede hablar con Merkel sobre el tiempo y 3 paridas mas: Para cuestiones diplomaticas no tiene el nivel (no me llega a mi, le va a llegar a el). Y por favor, una cosa es un discurso y otra cosa es interactuar con el resto y saber llevar la conversacion a tu terreno, maneras,...



Un canal de television germano, le hizo a Vladimir una entrevista en ruso y a un comentario de los periodistas, contesto e hizo una correccion en un perfecto aleman, si trabajo años como jefe local del KGB en la DDR, algo tiene que saber !!!.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

Rusia dice que cuantas más armas envíe Occidente a los ucranianos más se adentraran ellos en Ucrania para alejar el peligro de la frontera rusa. En la practica Ucrania es casi un país de la OTAN.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)

Más bajas ucranianas. Contenido sensible.



**


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Un dron ucraniano filma su destrucción al ser disparado por un TORM2 del ejército ruso.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que no es muy difícil sorprender a los ignorantes en su salsa.
> Los comunistas venezolanos (PCV) están en la oposición, con un diputado
> si la memoria no me engaña...
> 
> ...



Las medidas de Venezuela siempre han sido socialistas, es independiente de como se quieran llamar

El error es hacernos creer que lo que importa es todo, menos lo que de verdad ocurre, que no es sino un estado despojando a la gente, no solo de lo monetario, sino de su misma capacidad de salir adelante, porque eso es el "socialismo"
Llamar a todo "neoliberal" cuando en el mundo, el gran problema es la cantidad de estados aprovechándose

Si le parece bien China, me parece de la gente, de su bondad en algunos casos y de su inocencia en otros es...sería desternillante si no muriesen personas por ello...

Pero vamos, sigamos haciendo creer a la gente que es imbécil y que no puede vivir sin su "estado"


Cosmopolita dijo:


> Comodín o no pero como dice un antiguo profesor mío (un sinólogo):
> 
> "Rusia y China duermen en la misma cama pero tiene diferentes sueños". Ahora Rusia tiene que actuar con una precisión milimétrica porque no se puede hacer Sr demasiado a India sin recibir una llamada de Chine y vice versa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pocas cosas me parecen más endebles que una alianza ruso china, la verdad...


----------



## llabiegu (6 Jun 2022)

Me he enamorado de la rusa...


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

Joder.... Si uno lee entre líneas....


Zelenskyy dijo que Ucrania estaba siendo empujada hacia acuerdos de paz con Moscú.

"Todo el mundo quiere, en la medida de lo posible, empujarnos a algún resultado que no es exactamente el que queremos, porque aún no nos lo han pedido, pero que beneficia a una u otra parte, que tiene sus propios intereses. De nuevo diferente: tanto financiero como político.

El cansancio aumenta, la gente quiere algún tipo de resultado para sí misma, mientras que usted y yo necesitamos un resultado para nosotros.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

John Stevens Daily Mail

@johnestevens
·
15min

The final tally of public support is 157 Tory MPs We will find out the result at around 9pm

El recuento final de apoyos públicos es de *157* diputados tories Conoceremos el resultado sobre las 21:00 horas

Los Torys tienen *365* escaños desde las elecciones de 2019


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Me he enamorado de la rusa...


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La naturaleza, cuando una especie medra más allá de sus posibilidades, jode el nicho ecológico y pone en peligro el equilibrio del sistema, se encarga de ponerla en su sitio de la forma más democrática posible. Eso si, sin compasión. Tenemos dos opciones: dejar que la naturaleza siga su curso o programar un decrecimiento controlado. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Conociendo como somos me temo lo peor, pero no estaré para verlo. El que venga detrás que arree.





A mi no me la sopla porque tengo descendencia y es mi obligación hacer todo lo posible para perpetuarla dentro obviamente de mis limitaciones naturales.

Saludos.


----------



## faraico (6 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La intervención cubana en Angola fué una operación a gran escala que duró 16 años (1975-1991), no mandaron a cuatro gatos unos meses....podrían decir que eso lo financió la URSS que tendría su lógica ( habría que verlo)... pero lo que no tiene explicación , según la versión oficial que le han contado a la plebe, es que las sucesivas administraciones USA permitieran que Castro durante esos años, metiera en Angola casi medio millón de tíos, aviación y material pesado a patadas ¿para qué? ¿para que el bloque soviético metiera las manos en una zona rica en materias primas ya entonces?.....petróleo, cobre, hierro, manganeso, uranio, fosfatos, diamantes, oro....
> 
> ¿Cómo funcionó la cosa?...digo yo que Ford o Carter llamarían por teléfono a Breznev.....
> 
> ...



Te cito ya que pasas por aquí y como ejemplo de agradecimiento a todos los que aportáis tanto conocimiento de la historia. 

Saludos a todos los que hacen este hilo tan grande.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> España en lo economico solo ha conocido el socialismo...




Aznar era marxista leninista estalinista y antes de él lo fue Franco...claro claro claro....

Saludos.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Zhukov: tiene un cierto parecido a la piedra ostionera de las casas de Cádiz. En este caso no se aprecian fósiles, pero si se distinguen láminas o estratos. Yo diría que es una sedimentaria. 
Desde mi opinión de simple aficionado.


Areniscas con estructura sedimentaria llamada estratificación cruzada tabular planar.



Ostionera de Cádiz


----------



## quinciri (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## millie34u (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Franco vencio al estalinismo desatado de anarquistas, comunistas y socialistas.
> 
> Ya pueden decir que fue muy malo un millon de veces...
> 
> ...



Así saliste tú, una falta de respeto a tu madre.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*EEUU acusa a Moscú de llevar a cabo un "ataque total" a la libertad de prensa.*
*EEUU continúa emitiendo visas a periodistas rusos y no ha revocado las credenciales de Prensa extranjera* de ningún periodista ruso que trabaje en Estados Unidos, ha informado este lunes el Departamento de Estado, que ha agregado que el Kremlin está comprometido en un "asalto total" a la libertad de prensa.

La agencia Reuters informa este lunes de que *Rusia advirtió a las organizaciones de noticias estadounidenses de que corren el riesgo de perder su acreditación* a menos que mejore el trato a los periodistas rusos en Estados Unidos, según tres fuentes con conocimiento del asunto.

"Basta con decir que los rusos continúan haciendo una equivalencia falsa. El gobierno ruso ignora fundamental y deliberadamente lo que significa tener una Prensa libre, como lo demuestra el bloqueo o la prohibición de casi todos los medios rusos independientes que buscan informar dentro de su país", ha dicho a los periodistas el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, *Ned Price*.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

. Polonia permite a sus ciudadanos recolectar leña para calentar su hogar en medio del alto costo de la energía y la escasez de carbón


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Más bajas ucranianas. Contenido sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> **




para esto manda armas.españa ??

para que mueran esos niños ??

puta OTAN de mierda, que vaya a luchar antonio y boris ....

o que nos dejen tener armas atomicas.pero dejad de alimentar la muerte asi


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

-El diputado conservador Sir Charles Walker, ha dicho que espera que Boris Johnson gane esta noche, pero que el resultado podría llevar a una "guerra de guerrillas" en el partido. Dijo a Channel 4 News


Nicholas Watt

@nicholaswatt
Political Editor BBC Newsnight
-Algunas caras muy largas en los partidarios de
@BorisJohnson
tras el cierre de la encuesta. Un aliado de la PM dijo de los diputados tories: Son una panda de serpientes mentirosas. No me fío de nada de lo que dicen


----------



## Artedi (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Preguntate cuantos cristianos hubiesen muerto a manos de la barbarie estalinista...y no miraban si eran niños, jovenes o ancianas...
> 
> Da cuenta de aquella barabarie toda la sarta de torturas creadas en las checas...
> 
> Salvajismo puro...odio "de clase".



Sé que no es una lectura de moda, pero recomiendo echar una ojeada al libro "Causa General" para tener una idea de lo que fue el terror en la zona republicana. Sí, ya sé que en la otra zona también cocían habas; es tan sólo para que nadie piense que la Guerra Civil fue un mero golpe fascista a una República de intachables demócratas, como se está dando a entender últimamente.






Causa General


Causa General. La dominación roja en España. Presentación



www.causageneral.org


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si hasta en algo tan banal como el deporte, por ejemplo en gimnasia, sólo consiguieron la supremacía una vez desertó Karolyi, entrenador de Nadia Comăneci.... Y entrenó al combinado usano.
> Los medios criticaban los draconianos métodos en el este, pero sólo superaron a las del Este aplicando dichos métodos.
> Karolyi pasó de inhumano y despiadado que robaba la infancia de las chiquillas con seis horas diarias de duro entrenamiento a ser un demócrata a carta cabal y un hombre hecho a sí mismo.



Los EEUU son lo que son en gran medida gracias a la élite que emigró desde Europa a lo largo del siglo XX por diversas razones. Antes, era considerado como un país industrial y emprendedor, de locomotoras y demás ingenios, pero sin grandes luminarias en las ciencias y las artes. Por ejemplo, el compositor francés Charles Gounod opinaba que de los EEUU no podía salir ningún gran músico... 

Lo sucedido en los EEUU guarda sus paralelismos con los bizantinos que se refugiaron en Italia, cuya influencia hizo posible el Renacimiento.


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)

*Combates calle por calle en Severodonetsk.*
A última hora de la tarde de este lunes las tropas ucranianas y las rusas continúan luchando *calle por calle por el control de la ciudad industrial de Severodonetsk*, en una batalla fundamental para la ofensiva del Kremlin en la región oriental del Donbás. No está claro qué tropas tienen ventaja. Según las últimas informaciones, las fuerzas rusas eran más numerosas y la situación para las ucranianas era "difícil", pero estas últimas tenían "todas las posibilidades" de contraatacar, según ha dicho su presidente Zelenski.

*Los defensores ucranianos habían hecho retroceder a los rusos durante el fin de semana*, ya que parecían estar cerca de la victoria. "Pero ahora la situación ha vuelto a empeorar un poco para nosotros", ha admitido el gobernador de Lugansk, Serhiy Gaidai, a la televisión estatal. El alcalde de Severodonetsk, Oleksandr Stryuk, ha agregado que los enfrentamientos callejeros estaban en marcha y que ninguno de los bandos se preparaba para retirarse.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

El equipo de Boris Johnson cree que ha ganado la votación, informa Nick Eardley de la BBC.

Nick Eardley
@nickeardleybbc
Fuentes cercanas al PM confían en que ha ganado la votación (la gran pregunta es por cuánto)


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jun 2022)

Fuentes de los dos bandos confirman que las fuerzas rusas controlan Sviatogorsk.


----------



## frangelico (6 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los EEUU son lo que son en gran medida gracias a la élite que emigró desde Europa a lo largo del siglo XX por diversas razones. Antes, era considerado como un país industrial y emprendedor, de locomotoras y demás ingenios, pero sin grandes luminarias en las ciencias y las artes. Por ejemplo, el compositor francés Charles Gounod opinaba que de los EEUU no podía salir ningún gran músico...
> 
> Lo sucedido en los EEUU guarda sus paralelismos con los bizantinos que se refugiaron en Italia, cuya influencia hizo posible el Renacimiento.



De hecho en los primeros 30 años del siglo, y por supuesto en décadas previas, un médico o físico que quisiera ser algo tenía que pasar por Alemania o Francia para ser algo en el mundo académico de USA, que era asombrosamente pobre hasta que unos cuantos magnates empezaron a impulsar una profesionalizacion que pasaba por traer europeos o mandar a gente a pasar por los grandes centros europeos. Lo de USA de 1865 a 1918 era muy raro, un mercado grande sobrado de recursos y energía y con fácil transporte, que generaba enormes concentraciones de capital pero poca cosa a nivel de ciencia o ingeniería punteras.


----------



## pepinox (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Chechenos frescos en camino



Puede olerse desde aquí la diarrea fresca en las trincheras ucronazis del Donbass...


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

la mujer de macron se tiene que operar la prostata

cuando europa va a despertar ?????????










Brigitte Macron opérée en urgence de la prostate


C'est ce matin que l'on a appris au journal de 20:00 que Brigitte Macron a été admise en urgence à La Pitié Salpêtrière pour être opérée de la prostate. L'Élysée ne donne pas



www.google.com


----------



## circodelia2 (6 Jun 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Me he enamorado de la rusa...




La mayoria de rusas son rubias pero las morenitas no están nada mal, aquí Anastasilla Valiulina una pintora de 35 años.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

En los Comunes hay ahora una gran multitud de periodistas ante la puerta de la sala de comisiones 14, que ha sido elegida como la sala donde se anunciará el resultado porque es la sala de comisiones más grande de los Comunes. Nos han dicho que se dejará entrar a unos 40 periodistas. Hay ese número, o más, fuera, y una cola ordenada, desde luego, no es.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Una fuente confidencial asegura que los votos contra Johnson podrían ser mas de 100.

Recordemos:

Barwell, que es un crítico habitual de Johnson, dice que *menos de 100 votos en contra del primer ministro sería un buen resultado para él, más de 133 votos en contra serían "el principio del fin", y que más de 144 votos en contra deberían acabar con él *(pero probablemente no lo harán).


----------



## frangelico (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una fuente confidencial asegura que los votos contra Johnson podrían ser mas de 100.



Pero eso es una minoría dentro de su grupo parlamentario. No se cuantos tiene el partido, pero como son 650 en total, al menos 300 serán conservadores


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

Letonia prohibe la transmisión de 80 canales de televisión rusa 

Dicen que "hasta que termine la guerra en Ucrania y devuelva Crimea"


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho en los primeros 30 años del siglo, y por supuesto en décadas previas, un médico o físico que quisiera ser algo tenía que pasar por Alemania o Francia para ser algo en el mundo académico de USA, que era asombrosamente pobre hasta que unos cuantos magnates empezaron a impulsar una profesionalizacion que pasaba por traer europeos o mandar a gente a pasar por los grandes centros europeos. Lo de USA de 1865 a 1918 era muy raro, un mercado grande sobrado de recursos y energía y con fácil transporte, que generaba enormes concentraciones de capital pero poca cosa a nivel de ciencia o ingeniería punteras.



Al final es lo que hemos dicho siempre. La ciencia no deja de ser un "lujo". Florece cuando se da un excedente considerable de recursos. En caso contrario, en regiones, países o imperios donde la mayoría de ese excedente se consume en mantener ese mismo imperio o simplemente garantizar la supervivencia, la ciencia o el arte siempre se resienten.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Puede olerse desde aquí la diarrea fresca en las trincheras ucronazis del Donbass...




que paliza les van a dar a los ukros...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En los Comunes hay ahora una gran multitud de periodistas ante la puerta de la sala de comisiones 14, que ha sido elegida como la sala donde se anunciará el resultado porque es la sala de comisiones más grande de los Comunes. Nos han dicho que se dejará entrar a unos 40 periodistas. Hay ese número, o más, fuera, y una cola ordenada, desde luego, no es.



Pues Vladimiro podría poner orden en esa cola en tan sólo 5 minutos:









Rusia lanza un misil nuclear hipersónico Zircon de 7,000 mph que podría impactar en Londres en CINCO minutos - El Federal Online


RUSIA ha publicado nuevas imágenes de un misil nuclear Zircon hipersónico de 7,000 mph que podría golpear Londres en cinco minutos. El Kremlin llamó anteriormente a esta arma letal, que incluye una ojiva convencional o nuclear, “imparable”. Rusia publica material del misil nuclear ZirconFuente...




elfederalonline.cl


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Peter Walker

Para cualquier interesado, mi estimación hace unas horas era de 159 votos contra Johnson. En esta sala, en unos minutos, lo sabremos.


Anuncio inminente.....


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

_Boris, el nuevo muerto viviente.
Seguira Biden el mismo camino en noviembre?_

*Boris Johnson gana el voto de confianza por 211 votos contra 148*
Sir Graham Brady, presidente del Comité Conservador de 1922, dice que se emitieron 359 votos. No hubo papeletas estropeadas.

Confianza en Boris Johnson: 211

Sin confianza en Johnson: 148

Eso significa que más del 40% de los diputados conservadores votaron en contra de Johnson.

Recordemos:

Barwell, que es un crítico habitual de Johnson, dice que *menos de 100 votos en contra del primer ministro sería un buen resultado para él, más de 133 votos en contra serían "el principio del fin", y que más de 144 votos en contra deberían acabar con él *(pero probablemente no lo harán).

Boris Johnson no-confidence vote: prime minister wins by 211 to 148 – live


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Peter Walker
> 
> Para cualquier interesado, mi estimación hace unas horas era de 159 votos contra Johnson. En esta sala, en unos minutos, lo sabremos.
> 
> ...



Ganó…según la BBC…


----------



## Artedi (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De hecho en los primeros 30 años del siglo, y por supuesto en décadas previas, un médico o físico que quisiera ser algo tenía que pasar por Alemania o Francia para ser algo en el mundo académico de USA, que era asombrosamente pobre hasta que unos cuantos magnates empezaron a impulsar una profesionalizacion que pasaba por traer europeos o mandar a gente a pasar por los grandes centros europeos. Lo de USA de 1865 a 1918 era muy raro, un mercado grande sobrado de recursos y energía y con fácil transporte, que generaba enormes concentraciones de capital pero poca cosa a nivel de ciencia o ingeniería punteras.



A ver, es el país y época de Edison, Graham Bell, Westinghouse, Tesla (emigrado), Colt, Morse, los hermanos Wright, Hall, Henry Ford, etc etc... Chuparse el dedo no se lo chupaban.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jun 2022)

Jolines vaya cambio que han pegado los orcos desde la defensa del abismo de Helm ...


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Las medidas de Venezuela siempre han sido socialistas, es independiente de como se quieran llamar
> 
> ..*.que no es sino un estado despojando a la gente...*



Sobre despojar, vampirizar y saquear al personal, ahí tiene a unas cuantas bandas de millonarios
en el selecto barrio Salamanca del foro madrileño. esos si han despellejado al pueblo y al Estado.
Pero claro, esos son de su calaña y, por tanto, con su comprensión y bula. 
"Dineros hacen al necio un sabio doctor..."


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aznar era marxista leninista estalinista y antes de él lo fue Franco...claro claro claro....
> 
> Saludos.



Fue la Segunda Republica Española, la que nombro general de brigada al Caudillo, no ???.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jun 2022)

Después de anunciar los números, Sir Graham Brady dijo que eso significaba que el partido conservador tiene confianza en Boris Johnson.

Hubo golpes de escritorio fuertes y sostenidos de los partidarios de Johnson.

*Pero de ninguna manera esto puede describirse como un buen resultado para Johnson. Ha perdido el apoyo de una mayor proporción del partido parlamentario que Theresa May cuando se enfrentó a una moción de censura en 2018. A los ocho meses de ese resultado, May estaba fuera.*


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Boris, el nuevo muerto viviente.
> Seguira Biden el mismo camino en noviembre?_
> 
> *Boris Johnson gana el voto de confianza por 211 votos contra 148*
> ...



Era de esperar porque son todos del mismo palo, pero de cara a la galería queda como un teatrillo democrático ético o algo así... Cuando acaben, todos a celebrarlo a casa de Boris y ya.
Cosas de anglos.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mierda reaccionaria decimonónica.



Bueno no tanto... Que las relaciones entre la URSS y la RP China eran malas....


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

ucrania se va a rendir

ZELENSKY: FATIGUE IS GROWING IN THE WORLD DUE TO EVENTS IN THE COUNTRY, AND AS A RESULT, KYIV IS BEING PERSUADED TO AGREEMENTS WITH RUSSIA THAT ARE UNFAVORABLE FOR IT


----------



## piru (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sonrosada como éste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sé qué pretendes decir con eso, pero ese era el escudo de las Milicias Univeristarias, una opción para hacer La Mili que tenían los universitarios de la época.












Milicias Universitarias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## esquilero (6 Jun 2022)

Rusia toma nota sobre el gilipollismo español de regalar armas a los nazis ucranianos.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ummm ...es una forma de que el rublo no esté tan fuerte que tampoco es deseable para las exportaciones.
> 
> Con menos intereses los rusos podrán hacer más inversiones. Es una gran noticia para ellos y para su economía que necesita transformarse más que ninguna... o a este paso como todas si presumimos que el mundo no va ser ni parecido a lo que es hoy.



Salvini y los de Cinco Estrellas por si solos tienen mayoría parlamentaria y a Draghi le pusieron ellos para gestionar el COVID .. Primer país OTAN que se baja del tren y no me extraña pronto iran los demás en fila, nos han engañado como gilipollas para que los americanos y británicos aplacen su decadencia.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De Cuba salieron disparadas las clases medias despues de ser expoliadas por los revolucionarios y solo quedaron cubanitos de los que tienen tres carreras universitarias (segun ellos, vamos), si los usanos ocupan la isla tienen que dar paguitas a 10 millones de mulatos y negros, prefieren el embargo y el apartheid caribeño.
> 
> PD- Cuba es una isla pero sus habitantes no son japoneses !!!.



Eso no es cierto
La inmensa mayoria de los cubanos simpatizaba con la revolucion porque Batista era una asesino y un dictador y Cuba llevaba decadas gobernada por politicos corruptos que habian entregado el pais a los yankees .
La mayoria de la clase media se quedo porque una de las primeras medidas que tomo el nuevo gobierno fue promulgar una reforma urbana que daba la propiedad de las viviendas a los inquilinos que las estuvieran habitando . ( LRU de 1960 )
El 75 % de las viviendas en el campo cubano eran malas . solo el 10 % tenia electricidad
Aproximadamente entre el 60 y el 75 % de las viviendas en Cuba eran de alquiler . Por tanto , esos inquilinos salieron ganando
De un dia para otro cientos de miles de cubanos se convirtieron en propietarios . Los que ya tenian hipoteca y los inqulinos
Cuba nacionalizo los latifundios y las grandes empresas , pero las pequenas empresas ( la clase media ) siguieron operando hasta 1968
En 1898 EE UU entra en la guerra de Independencia arrebatando Cuba a Espana que la cede en 1899
Durante tres anos goberno en Cuba un general yankee. La norteamericanizacion de Donetsk , sorry , Cuba no funciono
En 1902 los yankees tiraron la toalla y se resignaron con Puerto Rico , pero claro , la joya de la corona , no la pudieron tener de iure pero si de facto sobornando a la oligarquia criolla .
En los anos 80's cuando el Banco Central Europeo compraba toneladas de deuda cubana e inyectaba ingentes cantidades de euros en la economia cubana y Cuba era una potencia mundial ( deportiva , medica , agricola , artistica )
El primer cosmonauta hispano del mundo no fue un espanol , fue un cubano : Arnaldo Tamayo , 15 anos antes que Miguel Lopez-Alegria

PD : *Quien fue el primer " isleño " ( habitante de una Isla ) en viajar al espacio ? *
Una pista : no fue un japones , ni un britanico , ni un irlandes , ni un britanico , ni un jamaicano , ni un mozambiqueno ni un chipriota


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Jun 2022)

t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/3245

El equipo militar que llega de los países occidentales a Ucrania necesita reparación: las bases de reparación deben destruirse.

Hemos dicho en repetidas ocasiones que el suministro de equipo militar occidental bajo Préstamo y Arriendo es más una acción comercial, política, informativa y psicológica que un intento de cambiar la situación en el frente. Por ejemplo, recientemente Grecia se sumó a las entregas masivas de equipos. Sorprendentemente, la base del suministro son BMP-1 de 40-50 años, obtenidos en los años 90 de las antiguas existencias de la RDA.

Estos vehículos estuvieron almacenados durante varias décadas, antes intentaron vender parte de esta chatarra a Irak, sin embargo, después de recibir el primer lote, se rechazaron más entregas de estos vehículos de combate de infantería allí. Para Grecia, estos BMP obsoletos e inadecuados para su uso en las guerras modernas se han convertido en una verdadera carga. Y ahora, finalmente logró encontrar un comprador que pueda fusionar esta basura.

Es de destacar que dichos vehículos no pueden entrar en batalla de inmediato, necesitan renovación. No es casualidad que sean las plantas de reparación las que se han convertido en el objetivo principal de los ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en los últimos días, incluso en las regiones de Kiev y Sumy.

Readovka.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

Se acabó que unos pocos dicten las normas para el resto del mundo.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Jolines vaya cambio que han pegado los orcos desde la defensa del abismo de Helm ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081912



Es guapa la chavala, desde luego...

Eso de llamar orcos o turcochinos a los rusos es de una estupidez supina. En los países eslavos, la proporción de chicas guapas es superior a la de otros países. Lo ves todos los días, todos.


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Rusia toma nota sobre el gilipollismo español de regalar armas a los nazis ucranianos.



Cuando no les podamos vender ni una bombilla, vendrán los lloros.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> No sé qué pretendes decir con eso, pero ese era el escudo de las Milicias Univeristarias, una opción para hacer La Mili que tenían los universitarios de la época.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081931
> 
> ...



Una Milicia de rojos durante el franquismo y el saludo comunista.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la mujer de macron se tiene que operar la prostata
> 
> cuando europa va a despertar ?????????
> 
> ...



jajajajaja


----------



## esquilero (6 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Cuando no les podamos vender ni una bombilla, vendrán los lloros.




A ver, que no les estamos vendiendo armas; se las estamos regalando. 

Adivina quien paga esas armas regaladas por España a los nazis ucranianos?


----------



## chafamandurrias (6 Jun 2022)

S


piru dijo:


> No sé qué pretendes decir con eso, pero ese era el escudo de las Milicias Univeristarias, una opción para hacer La Mili que tenían los universitarios de la época.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081931
> 
> ...



Ser oficial del ejército franquista no era obligatorio. Los que juraron voluntariamente los principios del movimiento por lo menos que se mantengan en un nivel discreto. La izquierda está llena de franquistas sociológicos, de beneficiados por el régimen. Que dejen a los nietos de republicanos exilados ser de derechas, si les place.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre despojar, vampirizar y saquear al personal, ahí tiene a unas cuantas bandas de millonarios
> en el selecto barrio Salamanca del foro madrileño. esos si han despellejado al pueblo y al Estado.
> Pero claro, esos son de su calaña y, por tanto, con su comprensión y bula.
> "Dineros hacen al necio un sabio doctor..."



Se trata, simplemente, de que reconozcáis que nunca habéis sido capaces de entender las decisiones personales de las personas...es el único motivo, no hay más
Reconocer eso y entender que las decisiones no pasan por el filtro por el que pensáis sería todo mucho más sencillo, lo contrario acaba siendo...lo que termina siendo

Y no me hables de millonarios cuando es el estado, en este país, quien parte el bacalao y que reparte y reparte, a otro con ese hueso


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zhukov: tiene un cierto parecido a la piedra ostionera de las casas de Cádiz. En este caso no se aprecian fósiles, pero si se distinguen láminas o estratos. Yo diría que es una sedimentaria.
> 
> Ostionera de Cádiz
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081885



Es un misterio que siempre me ha intrigado, yo de geología lo justo para seguir a Lovecraft en "Las Montañas de la Locura"

Lo he buscado en ruso y por fin lo he encontrado. Es piedra caliza sedimentaria, como su nombre indica, está compuesta por restos de conchas

En esta empresa de Crimea se ven fotos, las características técnicas y los usos



https://ракушкастрой-крым.рф/#rec91693581



Es más barata que los ladrillos, sólo tienes que sacarla de la cantera, y como la hay en abundancia cerca de los sitios de construcción, te ahorras transporte y sirve para hacer casas en la playa de dos o tres pisos, muros y chiringuitos varios.

Me llamó mucho la atención porque en ningún sitio se usa ya piedra para construir, sólo láminas de piedra para revestir los ladrillos y que parezca piedra.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Rusia toma nota sobre el gilipollismo español de regalar armas a los nazis ucranianos.



Ya sé que nos parece hasta medio normal pero, algo así no debiera pasar por el parlamento y un voto? Enviamos armas a países en guerra sin control parlamentario alguno? Hasta ese punto ninguneamos ya las instituciones y la soberanía popular?


----------



## piru (6 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Una Milicia de rojos durante el franquismo y el saludo comunista.



Hacer la mili "por milicias" no tenía connotaciones políticas.

Jordi Pujol de alférez "de milicias":


----------



## DCD (6 Jun 2022)

Parece que la contra ofensiva en Severodonetsk ha fallado. 

Arestovich ya dice que puede ser un segundo Mariupol. Les están cortando la retirada


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

Italy has proposed that Ukraine become a neutral country and reach an agreement with Russia on the status of Crimea and the Donbas as part of its peace plan.


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)

Ucrania derribó su propio avión

El supuesto avión ruso derribado resultó ser un Su-27 ucraniano. Schadenfreude.


----------



## Arraki (6 Jun 2022)

Primeros informes de Svyatogorsk siendo tomado por las fuerzas rusas. Si se confirma, significaría que la fortificación del ejército ucraniano en el área se ha derrumbado. En este momento, no podemos confirmar esta noticia con nuestras fuentes. (ASB)


----------



## mazuste (6 Jun 2022)

De @Rezident_UA, fuente "interna" ucraniana:

* En un día, primero recapturamos la mitad de la ciudad, ¡y luego la perdimos!*
_* Nuestro #insider resultó ser cierto de nuevo, y las autoridades continúan con las manipulaciones.

"La situación en Severodonetsk ha empeorado, los combates son muy dinámicos", declaró el jefe 
de la administración ucraniana de Luhansk, Serhiy Gaidai.

"Durante la contraofensiva, se reconquistó la mitad de la ciudad, pero ahora mantenemos posiciones 
en la zona industrial", dijo.
*_
* Vale la pena aclarar que antes simplemente abandonamos toda la ciudad y ahora estamos enviando 
unidades militares de élite para la lucha callejera, donde están siendo aplastadas por la infantería enemiga".*

t.me/resident_ua/12646


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jun 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy









Parte de guerra 06/06/2022 – Svyatogorsk


AYER 06 Junio – resumen de Readovka Situación general – Igor Strelkov Frente de Karkov: batallas locales y escaramuzas de artillería. Sin cambios significativos. Aproximadamente…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Debería alegrarme de que haya sido liberada otra ciudad, pero al final he encontrado la noticia del entierro de las dos mujeres embarazadas asesinadas por un bombardeo y ... no tengo palabras.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

quien estavatacando damasco.. joder que cristo


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Parece que la contra ofensiva en Severodonetsk ha fallado.
> 
> Arestovich ya dice que puede ser un segundo Mariupol. Les están cortando la retirada



Es una defensa elastométrica no binaria.


----------



## piru (6 Jun 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> S
> 
> Ser oficial del ejército franquista no era obligatorio. Los que juraron voluntariamente los principios del movimiento por lo menos que se mantengan en un nivel discreto. La izquierda está llena de franquistas sociológicos, de beneficiados por el régimen. Que dejen a los nietos de republicanos exilados ser de derechas, si les place.




Qué era una forma de hacer el servicio militar OBLIGATORIO. O hacías "La Puta Mili" por milicias durante 3 veranos o la hacías del tirón durante 15 meses. Era una opción que tenían los universitarios y la elegía gente de todo tipo.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hacer la mili "por milicias" no tenía connotaciones políticas.
> 
> Jordi Pujol de alférez "de milicias":











La vida inventada de Jordi Pujol, el niño que "confundía a Jesús con Judas"


La supuesta confesión de Jordi Pujol en julio de 2014 sobre el dinero en paraísos fiscales puso el foco informativo sobre el origen de la riqueza de su padre. Un simple botones de




www.elmundo.es





En el primer volumen de sus _Memorias, _correspondiente a su infancia y juventud, aparecen invenciones que van desde la ruina de su abuelo paterno hasta las razones de su padre para llevarlo al *Colegio Alemán*, donde recibió una educación perfectamente nazi. También destacan sus olvidos deliberados respecto al trastorno mental que padecía con 12 años, y sobre su vinculación con el *Opus Dei*. Aunque quizá lo más asombroso es cómo el mito del nacionalismo catalán calificaba a Franco de corruptor cuando su padre se dedicaba al tráfico de divisas junto con un amigo judío... 









Jordi Pujol: 'Uno de los que entendió mejor a Cataluña fue José Antonio'


García Serrano ha sacado a la luz unas palabras de Pujol en las que se refiere a José Antonio como un hombre que entendió a Cataluña.




gaceta.es


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Putin habla a Ucrania en todos los canales de televisión a la vez "Los trabajadores hackearon nuestra televisión. En todos los canales ucranianos muestran esto" - comentó un chico ucraniano que intentó ver el partido de fútbol entre Ucrania y Gales.




Troll nivel Emperador !!


----------



## Malevich (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hacer la mili "por milicias" no tenía connotaciones políticas.
> 
> Jordi Pujol de alférez "de milicias":



Su padre ayudó a nazis a huir de Europa y pernoctaban en su casa en Barcelona, y en ese bigote él mismo parece rendir homenaje al furriel austriaco.


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El pasado febrero, unos días antes de la invasión rusa, el presidente Joseph Biden instó a los estadounidenses a que abandonasen Ucrania en cuarenta y ocho horas. Desde entonces, Estados Unidos ha regresado a ese país, pero de otra manera. Sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado, aprovecha la sucesión de catástrofes provocadas por el presidente Vladímir Putin para encadenar avances estratégicos: una Rusia por mucho tiempo debilitada; una China incómoda por los reveses de su vecino; una Alianza Atlántica fortalecida por la próxima adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia; una ingente cantidad de contratos para los exportadores estadounidenses de cereales, armas o gas; y medios de comunicación occidentales que reproducen toda la propaganda del Pentágono. *¿Por qué iban a desear los estrategas estadounidenses el fin de una guerra tan providencial?*




Sin duda los estadounidenses no van a querer el fin de la guerra, ni de las sanciones. Lo que la nota olvida agregar, es que *se está llevando puesta a Europa en el mismo pack.*.. _¿y los europeos felices?_


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Entiendo que los ucranonazis quitarán las minas que rodean el puerto.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

el.80% de los habitantes de zaporizhia quieren unirse a rusia

por que no dejamos ya a en paz a ucrania ??


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




No sé para que los tiran, si a mi me dijo el camarada @Simo Hayha aquí en el Foro, que ninguno llega a destino y fallan todos.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ucrania derribó su propio avión
> 
> El supuesto avión ruso derribado resultó ser un Su-27 ucraniano. Schadenfreude.




a ver quien sobrevuela centroeuropa en el futuro en avion comercial con esos juguetes tirados por todas partes.... ya hay precedente


----------



## piru (6 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Su padre ayudó a nazis a huir de Europa y pernoctaban en su casa en Barcelona, y en ese bigote él mismo parece rendir homenaje al furriel austriaco.



Ya estamos delirando. Dejarse el bigote durante la "Puta Mili" era de lo más paco:


----------



## Martok (6 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que en Venezuela no tienen mucha miseria? Igual me sorprendes con tu respuesta. El comunismo es un fracaso, lo defendéis gentucilla que no vivís en esos países o quienes viviendo allí forman parte del régimen. Mala gente sois los comunistas.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Italy has proposed that Ukraine become a neutral country and reach an agreement with Russia on the status of Crimea and the Oblasts of Donetsk , Lugansk , Zaporize and Kerson as part of its peace plan.



corregido


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya estamos delirando. Dejarse el bigote durante la "Puta Mili" era de lo más paco:



Yo me lo deje


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Aznar era marxista leninista estalinista y antes de él lo fue Franco...claro claro claro....
> 
> Saludos.



Las politicas de Ansar fueron las menos sociatas...pero tambien tuvo sesgos...

De Rajao para que hablar...


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Parecidos razonables*
> 
> Al fondo, torre de defensa de la base rebelde en el planeta Hoth
> 
> ...



Así se ve más chulo y puedes cobrar X10 del precio real.
Cosas de I+D









El desastre del (carísimo) superdestructor Zumwalt que trae de cabeza a Estados Unidos


Uno de los proyectos más punteros de los últimos años en la Armada estadounidense se ha convertido en un dolor de muelas. Sus costes y sus fallos lo han convertido en un buque maldito




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Así saliste tú, una falta de respeto a tu madre.



Mi madre y mi padre a dia de hoy piensan como yo.

Ambas familias fueron perseguidas...cada una en su zona de residencia.

Por tener una idea politica definida.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

escaramuza...


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es guapa la chavala, desde luego...
> 
> Eso de llamar orcos o turcochinos a los rusos es de una estupidez supina. En los países eslavos, la proporción de chicas guapas es superior a la de otros países. Lo ves todos los días, todos.



Pues guapa será, pero esa no ha visto un campo de batalla en su santa vida. El chaleco de combate lo tiene mal puesto y es varias tallas la suya... y una ametralladora PK50 pesa mas que ella y con el retroceso que tiene la hace caer de culo. Una pena que los propaganderos rusos copien ideas de los ucranianos. Y con to el dedazo en el gatillo, aunque supongo que se la habran dado descargada.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> No sé qué pretendes decir con eso, pero ese era el escudo de las Milicias Univeristarias, una opción para hacer La Mili que tenían los universitarios de la época.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081931
> 
> ...



No...dejale...

Si esta muy bien traido...son "de izquierdas"...como ellos.

Cristina Almeida

Los Chaves

Los Bono


Todas las familias colocadas en el movimiento...a las que ellos HAN ESTADO VOTANDO Y NUNCA CRITICABAN...ANTES DEJABAN TIRAO AL CALIFA...un tio mucho mas honesto y franco.

Ahhhh...la izquierda y el poder...son capaces de todo POR TRINCAR!!!


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

Deserción y rendición en el ejército ucronazi

Incluso el propagandista ucraniano más acérrimo, Yuriy Butusov, a través de su pozo negro "Red de censura", confirma el asombroso problema: la deserción masiva y la rendición...


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te veo anclado en la guerra fria, esto no es algo ideologico de momento. Es una lucha muy capitalista por recursos. Lo interesante es que los Rusos solo pueden salir ganando si hacen una transformación que puede derivar en lo anterior.



Se trata de lo de siempre: hay una potencia y hay un país que aspira a ser una potencia. Siempre he sido así. Las alianzas se forman en función de coincidencia temporal de los intereses. Yo para nad asoy constructivista (es decir, que la relaciones internacionales se rigen por derechos humanos, valores democráticos etc). Rusia puede salir ganado pero no veo a Moscú conformándose en ser suministradador de materias primas para Asia.


Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hacer la mili "por milicias" no tenía connotaciones políticas.
> 
> Jordi Pujol de alférez "de milicias":



De las cosas que se entera uno en burbuja....


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

zelenksky recibio presionss de uk y usa para recuperar severodonetsk... y zelensky movilizo fuerzas especiales de kharkov y zaporizhia.pero no lo consiguieron.... abora usa y uk ke dicen en una nota que no puede hacer mas el.ridiculo ante la opinion publica y que hay que recuperar zonas o la guerra se cae....


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Más bajas ucranianas. Contenido sensible.
> 
> 
> 
> **



Pobre gente...


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)

esto huele a debacle ukronazii

a ver el imbecil de llatzer y yago cuando se dan cuenta


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Estoy en shock.
> Espero que sea desmentido y que sea un doble o un montaje.
> Porque en caso afirmativo, no se puede ser mas lerdo, pero espero.
> Siempre me ha gustado escuchar las dos versiones.



Y en mangas cortas. El sudor es de ph acido y reacciona con la caliza del marmol, seguramente ahora mismo hay un conservador de los museos vaticanos cagandose en su puta madre por la marca que ha dejado. Siempre veras a los conservadores con guantes de algodón o latex precisamente por eso. El gobierno italiano deberia multarlo.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo de USA *de 1865 a 1918* era muy raro, un mercado grande sobrado de recursos y energía y con fácil transporte, que generaba enormes concentraciones de capital *pero poca cosa a nivel de ciencia o ingeniería punteras.*



Claro!, *Edison* vendía periódicos y *los mayores rascacielos *de la época -Park Row Building (*1899*) con 30 pisos. Flatiron Building (*1902*), el primer *rascacielos* del Siglo XX con 87 metros de altura. Edificio Woolworth (*1913*)- eran hologramas.

*Ford*, fabricaba bicicletas a mano y *Oti*s, no tenía idea sobre motores eléctricos variables y su uso en ascensores (El perfeccionamiento de los *ascensores* modernos tuvo sus orígenes en *1854*, cuando el ingeniero estadounidense *Elisha Graves Otis* instaló el primer mecanismo de seguridad en un elevador de carga, en la exposición del Palacio de Cristal en New York.)

*Graham Bell* jugaba con latas atadas a un hilo y *Morse* bailaba tap.

*Jesse Reno* no sabía que era una escalera mecánica (la invento en 1897) y a *Goodyear* no se le ocurrió como vulcanizar el caucho en *1839* (sin lo cual no podríamos usarlo en neumáticos y otras aplicaciones) y a *Pelton* ni se le ocurrió cómo hace turbinas hidroeléctricas -en *1860*?- (que se usan hoy en todo el mundo). Las *Francis* también son invento norteamericano, aunque Francis nació en Inglaterra.

Realmente a los tíos estos jamás se les ocurrió nada en Ingeniería o ciencia que valiera la pena.


----------



## pegaso (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Las politicas de Ansar fueron las menos sociatas...pero tambien tuvo sesgos...
> 
> De Rajao para que hablar...



Al ignore por listo.


----------



## alnitak (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Jun 2022)

*Kiev presionada para que haga concesiones a Moscú: Zelensky
*
La gente en todo el mundo está cada vez más "cansada de la guerra" y la presión sobre el país está aumentando, afirmó el presidente ucraniano.

El cansancio de la guerra por el conflicto en curso entre Moscú y Kiev está creciendo en todo el mundo, admitió el lunes el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky. Por lo tanto, “la gente quiere algún tipo de resultado para sí misma” y crece la presión sobre el país para llegar a algún tipo de resolución pacífica de las hostilidades, afirmó.

“Por supuesto, todos quieren empujarnos un poco hacia algún tipo de resultado, definitivamente desfavorable para nosotros, porque todavía no nos preguntan, pero es beneficioso para ciertos partidos que tienen sus propios intereses, tanto financieros como políticos. Zelensky dijo a los periodistas.

No dio detalles sobre exactamente qué partes han estado presionando a Ucrania para llegar a un acuerdo de paz con Moscú. El propio presidente, así como otros altos funcionarios ucranianos, han descartado repetidamente cualquier posibilidad de concesiones territoriales a Rusia, prometiendo recuperar todo el territorio del país.


----------



## juanmanuel (6 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La intervención cubana en Angola ...



La intervencion fue una confrontacion indirecta entre la URSS y USA.
Fue una confrontacion entre UNITA apoyada por Sudafrica y el MPLA apoyado por Cuba.
Ya en 1988 los cubanos pararon en seco al ejercito sudafricano en Cuito Cuanavale, poniendo sobre el terreno no solo soldados si no aviones.
Despues quedaron a las puertas de entrar en Namibia que era un protectorado sudafricano.
La propia CIA reconocio que los cubanos tenian superioridad aerea.
Despues de eso Sudafrica abandono Angola, tuvo que aceptar la independencia de Namibia y 4 años despues termino con el apartheid.
Por eso Mandela visito Cuba en 1991.
Tambien por eso en el parque de la Libertad de Pretoria estan grabados entre los casi 100.000 nombres, los de mas de 2000 cubanos que murieron en la guerra de Angola.
Solamente despues de la derrota sudafricana en Angola a manos del ejercito cubano los USA y el UK comenzazron a oponerse al apartheid.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Su padre ayudó a nazis a huir de Europa y pernoctaban en su casa en Barcelona, y en ese bigote él mismo parece rendir homenaje al furriel austriaco.



Y se quedaban a vivir en Barcelona, por Sarriá cerca del antiguo campo del Español vivían unos cuantos alemanes, algunos de ellos clientes de un amigo que tiene un comercio por la zona...


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Jolines vaya cambio que han pegado los orcos desde la defensa del abismo de Helm ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1081912




Melafo, desde ya. Pero se me ocurre que esa damita es una modelo posando para la foto.  
Sería una verdadera crueldad que esa futura madre de rusitos la desperdicien en el frente de batalla.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Las politicas de Ansar fueron las menos sociatas...pero tambien tuvo sesgos...
> 
> De Rajao para que hablar...





Si, sobre todo cuando se lió a privatizarlo todo. Ahí se le vió el sesgo socialista que tenía.

Espero que lo tuyo solo sea por ánimo de trolear y pasar el rato porque si de verdad te crees las subnormaladas que pones pues sinceramente estás para encerrarte en el frenopático y tirar la llave al Mar Muerto, sin acritud.

Saludos.


----------



## visemo (6 Jun 2022)

La cruda guerra.
Video donde fuerzas especiales rusas se infiltran en territorio ucraniano y atacan a otro grupo de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas.

https ://t.me/WarDonbass/67579

Quitar espacio que no deja poner link.


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> escaramuza...



La técnica de la croqueta le ha salvado la vida.


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Intentar la defensa desesperada de la bolsa -como pretende Farlopensky por pura estrategia de imagen- es un dispararte militar completo. Van a quedar embolsados.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre gente...




Mandando a los chavales ucranianos a morir en el frente con zapatillas deportivas, cosas así es lo que están defendiendo nuestros políticos y medios de comunicación.

Saludos.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Se trata de lo de siempre: hay una potencia y hay un país que aspira a ser una potencia. Siempre he sido así. Las alianzas se forman en función de coincidencia temporal de los intereses. Yo para nad asoy constructivista (es decir, que la relaciones internacionales se rigen por derechos humanos, valores democráticos etc). Rusia puede salir ganado pero bo veo a Moscú conformándose en ser suministradador de materias primas para Asia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




Rusia queria respeto, ser eso un socio no un lacayo. Occidente le ha negado la posibilidad de serlo, así que es normal que lo busque en otra parte.

Rusia no pretendia disputarle la hegemonia a los anglos, puede hacerlo porque la herencia se lo permite pero no era su intención. Ahora tampoco lo quiere o esto seria una guerra diferente, pero si la siguen empujando ( creo qeu lo haran los anglos no entienden más que ganar/perder son poco de grises ) no tendra más remedio que aceptar el reto.


----------



## visemo (6 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> La técnica de la croqueta le ha salvado la vida.



Si, aunque después le vuelven a alcanzar, se lo llevan herido al último.


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> *Las politicas de Ansar fueron las menos sociatas...pero tambien tuvo sesgos...*
> 
> De Rajao para que hablar...



Vamos .. que lo tuyo es poner un cinturón de castidad a cada tía, un cilicio a cada tío y a un torquemada vigilando la limpieza de sangre y la ortodoxia de la fe. Un consejo: conviértete al islam y emigra a Afganistán. Serás muy feliz allí.   Todo lo que salga de ahí es socialismo ....  

Porque al final lo vuestro va de éso.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, *Edison* vendía periódicos y *los mayores rascacielos *de la época -Park Row Building (*1899*) con 30 pisos. Flatiron Building (*1902*), el primer *rascacielos* del Siglo XX con 87 metros de altura. Edificio Woolworth (*1913*)- eran hologramas.
> 
> *Ford*, fabricaba bicicletas a mano y *Oti*s, no tenía idea sobre motores eléctricos variables y su uso en ascensores (El perfeccionamiento de los *ascensores* modernos tuvo sus orígenes en *1854*, cuando el ingeniero estadounidense *Elisha Graves Otis* instaló el primer mecanismo de seguridad en un elevador de carga, en la exposición del Palacio de Cristal en New York.)
> 
> ...



Nico, aparte de que llevo ya 2 pelotazos de Chichón, una cosa es la ingeniería y otra las ciencias básicas, America premio la ingeniería en Europa se seguía con la ciencia, ciencia que adquirió USA a base de dinero de Europa posteriormente.

Foto de mujer rusa con pelo castaño y perdón por el off-topic, el anís no perdona.


Spoiler


----------



## Teuro (6 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo,jo, Putin sabe algo de aleman y con ese nivel, no puede ni trabajar en la caja de un supermercado; y no lo digo en broma, no he conocido a ninguna cajera que no tenga un nivel bastante superior a Putin.
> 
> Putin sabe algo de aleman, es cierto, pero con ello puede hablar con Merkel sobre el tiempo y 3 paridas mas: Para cuestiones diplomaticas no tiene el nivel (no me llega a mi, le va a llegar a el). Y por favor, una cosa es un discurso y otra cosa es interactuar con el resto y saber llevar la conversacion a tu terreno, maneras,...
> 
> Y respecto a la Ursula de los cojones, madre de dios, es alemana y por supuesto que en aleman puede expresarse 100.000 veces mejor que en ingles, aunque eso no quita que pueda leer discursos en ingles y algunas cosas mas.



Los alemanes no suelen hablar bien alemán, bueno, el „Hochdeutsch“ para ser más exactos. Normalmente sus dialectos los hablan perfectamente, pero el alemán culto no tanto. Putin más o menos se "defendía" en alemán, que si le llega para ser cajero del Lidl o Aldi, pero no para participar en un debate sobre philosofía.


Edito: Todos los discursos los hace leyendo. Seguramente tendrá el deutsch bastante oxidado.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Jun 2022)

*EEUU inicia maniobras navales conjuntas con Suecia y Finlandia. *


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Jun 2022)

Los caramelitos que los franceses han entregado a Ucrania. Al parecer van bien para desmilitarizar orconazis. Ninguna pega de momento, muchos ocupantes rusos muertos.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> La técnica de la croqueta le ha salvado la vida.



Los ucranianos a por setas, de paseito en una llanada sin apenas cobertura.

Los ruskis los han emboscado de manual y los ucranianos ni lo han visto venir. Interesante que a por el ultimo van a apresarlo, aun exponiendose y teniendo que montar perimetro, no se lo cargan. No por caridad, obviamante, sino por llevarselo al cuartel y sacarle información. Creo que estas unidades rusas no son lo que dicen en la propaganda, aqui se ve una operación limpiamente ejecutada.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Jun 2022)

T72 donados por polonia dirigiéndose al frente para defender al mundo libre del mal. Nuestros pensamientos están con vosotros.


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Franco vencio al estalinismo desatado de anarquistas, comunistas y socialistas.
> 
> Ya pueden decir que fue muy malo un millon de veces...
> 
> ...



Ignoraba el hallazgo de anarcoestalinistas en la Segunda República, pero dado lo seductor de su liderazgo y lo peculiar de lo patrio... tó es posible... y ya no me extrañaría, que el mismo García Oliver lo pofesase.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Jun 2022)

Tuit de Boris Johnson confirmando que van a mandar unas bolsas de chucherías a Ucrania. Se le ve preocupao por lo que pueda pensar putin, no creéis?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jun 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> La intervencion fue una confrontacion indirecta entre la URSS y USA.
> Fue una confrontacion entre UNITA apoyada por Sudafrica y el MPLA apoyado por Cuba.
> Ya en 1988 los cubanos pararon en seco al ejercito sudafricano en Cuito Cuanavale, poniendo sobre el terreno no solo soldados si no aviones.
> Despues quedaron a las puertas de entrar en Namibia que era un protectorado sudafricano.
> ...



Si, demasiado indirecta la "confrontación" jaja.. es que no hay por donde cogerlo... a ver, si permitieron al supuesto enemigo Cuba, que estaba "bajo bloqueo", sacar de la isla divisiones completas, aviones, carros, artillería pesada, camiones, pues menuda confrontación... y a los que iban a Etiopía directamente los tuvieron que dejar pasar porque si se mira un mapa se puede observar que para llegar a los puertos de Eritrea sólo se puede por el canal de Suez o el estrecho de Adén, fácilmente bloqueables....en Etiopía por entonces sólo había moscas y hambrunas cíclicas.. no había muchos recursos, y podía importarles un pito...pero Angola no.

Y en Cuito Canavale tuvieron que meter a 40.000 cubanos y 20.000 negros para parar a una sóla Brigada de la SADF con sólo 1 batallón mecanizado y lo hicieron gracias a que se llevaron un montón de MIGs cubanos y consiguieron la superioridad aerea, que a los yankees se les olvidó "bloquearlos" y salieron de Cuba, (¡que cosas!... la "guerra fría" tiene éstos misterios...). El objetivo sin duda era colocar en Sudáfrica al peón del NWO Nelson Manguera y lo consiguieron poco años mas tarde conviertiendo el país en el estercolero actual....la razón? puede ser porque la República Surafricana estaba buscando obtener armas nucleares y a los Botha y compañía en lugar de hacerles un "Carrero" les hicieron un "Gorbachov" (De Klerk)?


----------



## kelden (6 Jun 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ignoraba el hallazgo de anarcoestalinistas en la Segunda República, pero dado lo seductor de su liderazgo y lo peculiar de lo patrio... tó es posible... y ya no me extrañaría, que el mismo García Oliver lo pofesase.



NS 4 es un torquemada de la vida, todo lo que se aparte de la ortodoxia franquista es "comunismo".


----------



## LIRDISM (6 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los caramelitos que los franceses han entregado a Ucrania. Al parecer van bien para desmilitarizar orconazis. Ninguna pega de momento, muchos ocupantes rusos muertos.



80 piezas de artillería rusa esos pocos Caesar, menudo cuento gabacho.


----------



## Julc (6 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los ucranianos a por setas, de paseito en una llanada sin apenas cobertura.
> 
> Los ruskis los han emboscado de manual y los ucranianos ni lo han visto venir. Interesante que a por el ultimo van a apresarlo, aun exponiendose y teniendo que montar perimetro, no se lo cargan. No por caridad, obviamante, sino por llevarselo al cuartel y sacarle información. Creo que estas unidades rusas no son lo que dicen en la propaganda, aqui se ve una operación limpiamente ejecutada.



Diría que iban pensando en la mona de pascua porque estaban muy lejos del frente, pero si la misión era de búsqueda y captura, no creo que los rusos cargasen con el paquete kilómetros y kilómetros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jun 2022)

Otro envío de artillería de nuestros hermanos polacos ya está en Ucrania matando rusos. Preocupación y angustia en Polonia por si los rusos no lo ven con buenos hojos. Nerviosismo. Inquietud. Desasosiego.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Franco vencio al estalinismo desatado de anarquistas, comunistas y socialistas.
> 
> Ya pueden decir que fue muy malo un millon de veces...
> 
> ...



Prácticamente los primeros en probar las checas fueron los anarquistas no los "sublevados", la guerra civil fue eso, una cosa para recordar y tener en cuenta pero no para vivir de ella o revivirla, los tiempos han cambiado.

Así era la tortura psicodélica en las checas de la Guerra Civil
(curioso artículo)
...
Estas checas se utilizaron primero por los estalinistas para reprimir a anarquistas de la CNT y miembros del POUM, durante la contrarrevolución del 36 en la retaguardia republicana. “Hay anarquistas que decían, 30 años después, no poder cerrar los ojos sin que se les presentasen los lunares de la checa”, sostiene Romero. Luego fueron utilizadas contra falangistas y elementos nacionalcatólicos.
...


----------



## El Fenomeno (7 Jun 2022)

¿Creeis que si cae todo el Donbass (en verano) EEUU forzará la paz aunque tenga que echar a Zelensky? La verdad es que Rusia todavia no ha empezado la mobilización general y aun asi están haciendo haciendo progresos (nada de la chapuza de febrero).


----------



## Teuro (7 Jun 2022)

La madre que los parió. ¡¡Si son el centro mundial de spammers, virus, piratas, secuestradores de datos y demás basura informática con el objetivo de chantajear y robar!!.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo,jo, Putin sabe algo de aleman y con ese nivel, no puede ni trabajar en la caja de un supermercado; y no lo digo en broma, no he conocido a ninguna cajera que no tenga un nivel bastante superior a Putin.
> 
> Putin sabe algo de aleman, es cierto, pero con ello puede hablar con Merkel sobre el tiempo y 3 paridas mas: Para cuestiones diplomaticas no tiene el nivel (no me llega a mi, le va a llegar a el). Y por favor, una cosa es un discurso y otra cosa es interactuar con el resto y saber llevar la conversacion a tu terreno, maneras,...
> 
> Y respecto a la Ursula de los cojones, madre de dios, es alemana y por supuesto que en aleman puede expresarse 100.000 veces mejor que en ingles, aunque eso no quita que pueda leer discursos en ingles y algunas cosas mas.



Putin se chupo mas de 8 años en Dresde, usando el alemán como idioma de trabajo porque su rol era de enlace con la Stasi. Creo que podria mantener una conversación perfectamente y entender el 100%. Si lo oyes en los videos habla sin acento y hace algunos giros coloquiales que solo los pillas viviendo aquí. Se le ve que le tiene cierto cariño a las cosas alemanas, ha hecho numerososviajes privados tanto a Alemania como a Austria.

Aqui lo vemos en una bakerei de Dresde desayunando su cafe con lo que parece un apfelkuchen. Al lado un documento firmado por el dirigido al general Böhm de la Stasi, uno de sus contactos mas estrechos.













Vladimir Putin's formative German years


Anyone who wants to understand Vladimir Putin needs to know what happened to him on a night in Dresden in 1989.



www.bbc.com





Supongo que con el tiempo y practicarlo poco se le habrá ido oxidando, pero en el puesto que estaba, el aleman fluido y sin acento es necesario.

Aqui su discurso de 2001 en el Bundestag. 25 minutos largando en aleman sin un atasco.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jun 2022)

El HÉROE ETERNO, Presidente Zelensky , visita el frente para agradecer, en nombre de toda la humanidad, la valentía de aquellos que luchan contra el satanismo ruso.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jun 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> ¿Creeis que si cae todo el Donbass (en verano) EEUU forzará la paz aunque tenga que echar a Zelensky?



Sinceramente, no lo creo. Si, como dices, cae todo el Dombass en verano, entonces EEUU les animaría a liberar Crimea?


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Putin se chupo mas de 8 años en Dresde, usando el alemán como idioma de trabajo porque su rol era de enlace con la Stasi. Creo que podria mantener una conversación perfectamente y entender el 100%. Si lo oyes en los videos habla sin acento y hace algunos giros coloquiales que solo los pillas viviendo aquí. Se le ve que le tiene cierto cariño a las cosas alemanas, ha hecho numerososviajes privados tanto a Alemania como a Austria.
> 
> Aqui lo vemos en una bakerei de Dresde desayunando su cafe con lo que parece un apfelkuchen. Al lado un documento firmado por el dirigido al general Böhm de la Stasi, uno de sus contactos mas estrechos.
> 
> ...



Ahí lee pero en los tiempos precensura había en RT una rueda de prensa en la que Putin, en tiempo real, hizo de intérprete para una de esas preguntas largas que parecen un minidiscurso antes de lanzarse y que nunca entenderé de un periodista alemán.

El periodista estaba feliz, hablaba, hacía una pausa para que le tradujera, seguía y hala hasta el final. Como propaganda vale un huevo.


----------



## chafamandurrias (7 Jun 2022)

No me lo cuentes que estoy jubilado. Lo que he escrito es verdad, no era una obligación, era un privilegio para universitarios, muchos de ellos del régimen, sino políticamente si sociológicamente, beneficiarios de la situación. Me parece bien, pero que hoy no vayan, como van muchos, de antifranquistas del siglo XXI.


piru dijo:


> Qué era una forma de hacer el servicio militar OBLIGATORIO. O hacías "La Puta Mili" por milicias durante 3 veranos o la hacías del tirón durante 15 meses. Era una opción que tenían los universitarios y la elegía gente de todo tipo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> escaramuza...



Hayotrovideosimilar grabado desde un dron, en infrarrojo, dan pena los pobres ucranianos que caen así.


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Es reconfortante ver como el orangutan nazi se lleva dos hostias mas aun por un tipo de aspecto normal y corriente.
Pero tener en cuenta que el video es de hace meses, ya lo vimos por aqui creo que durante el primer mes desde el comienzo de la operacion especial rusa.
Ademas ya se les ve demasiado abrigados para una Atenas en Junio.
Que es que tal y como lo publican, parece que sea reciente.


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Muy bonita la chica, pero no creo que pueda llevar ese juguetito (PKP).


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2022)

Esto de enviar toneladas de armas a Ucrania es de un infantilismo pasmoso. 
Un ejército no son "armas", sino mandos formados en una estructura. Si no tienes sargentos, tenientes, capitanes, no tienes un ejército, sino bandas callejeras de chavales con rifles. 

Imaginad que enviásemos a Nigeria toneladas de celuloide, cámaras de 70mm, grúas, focos, micrófonos y grabadoras. ¿Podrían competir con Hollywood haciendo películas? ¿Conseguirían improvisar de la noche a la mañana el formar guionistas, actores, directores y demás técnicos?

Pues esto es exactamente lo mismo. Se tarda meses en aprender el manejo de un tanque. Se tarda años en formar mandos intermedios. Sin eso, no hay ejército ni capacidad operativa. 

La Otan está cometiendo una matanza descomunal al pretender jugar a la guerra proxy con los jóvenes ucranianos. Esto es algo que ya se empieza a decir, pero que tras la derrota, generará un resentimiento tan grande en Ucrania que provocará un giro prorruso y anti-europeo en el país. Lo que quede de Ucrania se convertirá en una segunda Bielorrusia.


----------



## piru (7 Jun 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> No me lo cuentes que estoy jubilado. Lo que he escrito es verdad, no era una obligación, era un privilegio para universitarios, muchos de ellos del régimen, sino políticamente si sociológicamente, beneficiarios de la situación. Me parece bien, pero que hoy no vayan, como van muchos, de antifranquistas del siglo XXI.



No me lo cuentes tú a mí que tb estoy jubilado, hice la puta mili de cabo primero y tampoco era una obligación serlo, pero te elegían, hacías el puto curso de cabo, después el de primero y te librabas de hacer guardias en la garita.

Los de milicias lo mismo, hacían la mili por milicias los que no querían perder un año de carrera. Coincidí con varios de ellos. Recuerdo un alférez que era un borroka del copón.

Era un "privilegio" de universitarios porque el ejército andaba escaso de oficiales y suboficiales y se inventaron las milicias. Lo mismo que los cabos primeros, el ejército pagaba mal y estaba más visto, por eso sacaron los cabos primeros que hacíamos funciones de sargentos "de aquella manera".


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Muy bonita la chica, pero no creo que pueda llevar ese juguetito (PKP).



Se ve a la legua que es una modelo posando


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ya sé que nos parece hasta medio normal pero, algo así no debiera pasar por el parlamento y un voto? Enviamos armas a países en guerra sin control parlamentario alguno? Hasta ese punto nunguneamos ya las instituciones y la soberanía popular?



Pues los que mandan se dicen socialistas o comunistas...y si usan el saludo comunista...

O NOOO???


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto de enviar toneladas de armas a Ucrania es de un infantilismo pasmoso.
> Un ejército no son "armas", sino mandos formados en una estructura. Si no tienes sargentos, tenientes, capitanes, no tienes un ejército, sino bandas callejeras de chavales con rifles.
> 
> Imaginad que enviásemos a Nigeria toneladas de celuloide, cámaras de 70mm, grúas, focos, micrófonos y grabadoras. ¿Podrían competir con Hollywood haciendo películas? ¿Conseguirían improvisar de la noche a la mañana el formar guionistas, actores, directores y demás técnicos?
> ...



El problema es que en eso se han convertido, en bandas callejeras ¿no? Salvo escaramuzas donde duran es en las ciudades escudados en civiles, pero con unas armas que no han podido soñar nunca los terroristas callejeros, de las que hacen pupu incluso sin muchos conocimientos y no sólo a civiles.

La mayoría de la población en el siglo XXI se encuentra en las ciudades que aquí estaban preparadas para bombardeos nucleares con estructuras impensables casi ningún otro lugar que no fuera ex URSS.

Ojalá se empezara a decir pero no he visto tanta autocensura en la vida, pero si incluso Podemos va de puntillas. Casi toda la izquierda sin hacer ruido y de la ultraderecha europea, salvo en Hungría, si les toca hablar donde toca decidir se ponen de perfil como muchísimo.

Las únicas y suaves disidencias que he visto han sido en Grecia y el Portugal que se han quedado en meros gestos, desgraciadamente. A saber que harían si estuvieran en posición de decidir ¿ Dimitir como el de Podemos?

Y mira lo que está pasando con las ciudades de la retaguardia Donesk y Lugansk, que ahora caen varios civiles cada día. Claro que hacen daño y mucho, aunque no cambien el curso de la guerra la hacen más sangrienta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

A las VDV top, a la alta expertise militar rusa, las erradicaron en Gostomel sin recivir aun puerco Javelin,
Pero vamos, gran cacao maravillao, felicidades por la pergeñacion.
La matanza se acaba mañana con la retirada del orco, pero claro y que hibas a hacer tu sin una palangana en las manos?



Nefersen dijo:


> Esto de enviar toneladas de armas a Ucrania es de un infantilismo pasmoso.
> Un ejército no son "armas", sino mandos formados en una estructura. Si no tienes sargentos, tenientes, capitanes, no tienes un ejército, sino bandas callejeras de chavales con rifles.
> 
> Imaginad que enviásemos a Nigeria toneladas de celuloide, cámaras de 70mm, grúas, focos, micrófonos y grabadoras. ¿Podrían competir con Hollywood haciendo películas? ¿Conseguirían improvisar de la noche a la mañana el formar guionistas, actores, directores y demás técnicos?
> ...


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Letonia prohibe la transmisión de 80 canales de televisión rusa
> 
> Dicen que "hasta que termine la guerra en Ucrania y devuelva Crimea"



Ciego, Sordo y Mudo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

hay que compararlo con putin que tiene un equipo de rodaje para fabular visitas a heridos



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El HÉROE ETERNO, Presidente Zelensky , visita el frente para agradecer, en nombre de toda la humanidad, la valentía de aquellos que luchan contra el satanismo ruso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

es el Mal



Teuro dijo:


> La madre que los parió. ¡¡Si son el centro mundial de spammers, virus, piratas, secuestradores de datos y demás basura informática con el objetivo de chantajear y robar!!.


----------



## Scire (7 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto de enviar toneladas de armas a Ucrania es de un infantilismo pasmoso.
> Un ejército no son "armas", sino mandos formados en una estructura. Si no tienes sargentos, tenientes, capitanes, no tienes un ejército, sino bandas callejeras de chavales con rifles.
> 
> Imaginad que enviásemos a Nigeria toneladas de celuloide, cámaras de 70mm, grúas, focos, micrófonos y grabadoras. ¿Podrían competir con Hollywood haciendo películas? ¿Conseguirían improvisar de la noche a la mañana el formar guionistas, actores, directores y demás técnicos?
> ...



A Hitler le interesaba alargar la guerra civil española para distraer la atencion del centro de Europa, donde estaba cometiendo sus felonias.

Con la guerra de Ucrania ocurre lo mismo. Es la excusa perfecta para distraer la atención de otros asuntos. Cuanto más dure, mejor para algunos, no por cierto buenas personas.

Ya se ha dicho mucho que EEUU intenta alargar la guerra artificialmente, perjudicando principalmente a ucranianos. Ese empeño atroz, los motivos ocultos, ya no los sé.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al Monje dándole el flato



Aibalaostia, Salamandra era la bruja Lola, claro de pronto se dan cuenta que hay que llevar en barcos todo lo que antes se llevaba por conductos que ahora están tristes y vacíos.

¿O se pensaban que había barcos que trabajaban seis meses al año y el resto a descansar en puerto? Más bien lo que pasará es que los que no puedan pagar se quedan sin gas y el precio será ley de oferta y demanda de toda la vida.

Pues ya les aviso que tampoco sueñen con que hagan todos los barcos necesarios sin un buen sobreprecio en el flete porque todos nos olemos que en el medio plazo el gas vuelve a conductos, los que sean pero a conductos y el plazo de amortización de esos barcos si hay astilleros capaces de resolverlos, que ni habrá, no se amortiza antes de que la demanda se acabe.

Porque en la lancha del Pepe no se puede llevar el gas por medio mundo, no serán ni especializados los barcos ésos.


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Es reconfortante ver como el orangutan nazi se lleva dos hostias mas aun por un tipo de aspecto normal y corriente.
> Pero tener en cuenta que el video es de hace meses, ya lo vimos por aqui creo que durante el primer mes desde el comienzo de la operacion especial rusa.
> Ademas ya se les ve demasiado abrigados para una Atenas en Junio.
> Que es que tal y como lo publican, parece que sea reciente.



Ese vídeo es de marzo 2022 y no de junio como tú bien has comentado.


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Jun 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo,jo, Putin sabe algo de aleman y con ese nivel, no puede ni trabajar en la caja de un supermercado; y no lo digo en broma, no he conocido a ninguna cajera que no tenga un nivel bastante superior a Putin.
> 
> Putin sabe algo de aleman, es cierto, pero con ello puede hablar con Merkel sobre el tiempo y 3 paridas mas: Para cuestiones diplomaticas no tiene el nivel (no me llega a mi, le va a llegar a el). Y por favor, una cosa es un discurso y otra cosa es interactuar con el resto y saber llevar la conversacion a tu terreno, maneras,...
> 
> Y respecto a la Ursula de los cojones, madre de dios, es alemana y por supuesto que en aleman puede expresarse 100.000 veces mejor que en ingles, aunque eso no quita que pueda leer discursos en ingles y algunas cosas mas.



Hay gente que tiene graves problemas congénitos y aquí tenemos una prueba más de ello, y el meollo del asunto es que en Europa se están multiplicando a una velocidad vertiginosa. 

-Vladimir Vladimorich Putin, sabe hablar alemán fluidamente debido a que por su anterior cargo en la KGB en RDA estaba obligado a aprenderlo.





Bonus track,


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y mira lo que está pasando con las ciudades de la retaguardia Donesk y Lugansk, que ahora caen varios civiles cada día. Claro que hacen daño y mucho, aunque no cambien el curso de la guerra la hacen más sangrienta.



Claro, la hacen más sangrienta, pero sin modificar el resultado. 

La indecencia otánica no tiene nombre. Si tanto quieren destruir a Rusia, que tengan el valor de declararle la guerra y enfrentarla directamente. Pero aquí lo que quieren es hacer negocio con la sangre ucraniana. Crear una crisis para forzar a toda Europa a mandar sus arsenales obsoletos al agujero negro de Kiev, y obligarlos a reponer esos arsenales con nuevas armas usanas. Eso en el aspecto militar. En el aspecto económico, cortarle a Europa los lazos con su mejor proveedor y forzarlo a comprar todo a precio de oro al Imperio. Menudo negociazo. 

Hay que ser cínico para defender que se haga ese negocio a base de poner a un títere cocainómano que envíe a toda la juventud ucraniana a una guerra imposible.


----------



## mirkoxx (7 Jun 2022)

*Importancia del cruce ruso en Svyatogorsk y Bohorodychne:*


Esta mañana, fuertes bombardeos rusos al sur del río Siverskyi en Bohorodychne y en Svyatogorsk indican un rápido avance en este sector. Según el historial de huella térmica, parece que el Ejército de Rusia ahora controla o está cerca de controlar Svyatogorsk (en la orilla norte), y ahora está atacando la orilla sur tanto aquí como más al oeste en Bohordychne.







Ambos pueblos tienen cruces de ríos que estaban en pie a partir de nuestra última información. Las imágenes satelitales del 31 de mayo indican que el puente del este estaba intacto y el occidental probablemente estaba en pie. Las fuerzas de Ucrania pueden haberlos volado desde entonces (como suelen hacer antes de retirarse), pero parece probable que no lo hayan hecho, ya que Rusia está intentando cruzar hacia el sur en estas posiciones.







*El valor estratégico es importante.* Anteriormente en el conflicto las fuerzas de Ucrania parecían ser capaces de defenderse solo en los centros urbanos, y prepararon atrincheramientos, dejando el terreno abierto a las unidades de campo rusas (aunque a menudo las atacaban a ellas y a sus unidades de suministro por varios medios). Más recientemente, las fuerzas ucranianas han demostrado una buena capacidad en utilizar los bosques para defensa y ataque. El bosque neutraliza parcialmente la superioridad aérea local de Rusia y limita el uso de vehículos blindados pesados, así como de unidades que requieren fuertes líneas de suministro. Las fuerzas de Ucrania tienen una fuerte presencia en esta área, incluso en el Parque Nacional Sviati Hory y sus bosques y en otros bosques y tierras altas en el área. Es probable que un avance de Rusia hacia el sur aquí tenga diversas intensiones.







1. Que comiencen el cerco de algunas de estas tropas atrincheradas en el bosque. Rodearlos o forzar su retirada alivia la amenaza al ferrocarril Lyman- Izyum que recientemente fue capturado por completo por las fuerzas de Rusia.

2. Lograr un cruce en este punto, deja las puntas de lanza rusas mucho más cerca de este nuevo nudo ferroviario. El progreso se ha ralentizado a medida que las fuerzas de Rusia avanzan más lejos de los centros de suministro de Izyum y Popasna. Avanzando al SE por la E40 desde el área de Dolyna (donde las fuerzas rusas ya están al sur del río) se continúa extendiendo, muy largamente, la línea de suministro. Cruzar el río al sur de los bosques alrededor de las ciudades en cuestión hace que el avance esté mucho más cerca de una estación de ferrocarril, la de Sosnove, en la línea Lyman-Izum, y solo a unos 5 km de la orilla sur del río (el cruce en Bohorodychne está a unos 6 km).







3. El avance desde el norte puede complementar el avance hacia Dolyna desde el oeste por la autopista E40 para que esas fuerzas no queden aisladas o rodeadas.

4. La orilla sur del río incluye terrenos elevados estratégicos que dominan los planos S, SO y SE de los mismos. Estos son importantes para mantener, en lugar de intentar avanzar bajo su control.

5. Quizás lo más importante desde el punto de vista estratégico,* es que esto es parte del esfuerzo por avanzar por la retaguardia de la Línea Slovyansk-Kramatorks-Kostyantynivka,* en lugar de (solo) avanzar hacia ella desde el frente. Si bien el avance en Lyman ha abierto el camino a Slovyansk desde el este, *este avance tiene como objetivo amenazarlo desde atrás (oeste).*

Las fuerzas de Rusia hasta ahora han mostrado una preferencia por asaltar ciudades, incluso desde varios lados, en lugar de primero rodearlas por completo (como creo que es mejor), por lo que simplemente pueden terminar avanzando hacia Slovyansk desde ambas direcciones, aunque creo que es más sabio pasar por alto toda la línea primero cortándola en un avance hacia el sur. Este pequeño e interesante cerco sigue siendo menos importante que el que está más al este, donde los rusos deben apoderarse de Siversk para completarlo. Habiendo fracasado en avanzar sobre él desde el norte por los cruces de ríos, veremos si las fuerzas rusas lo vuelven a intentar, o más bien avanzan sobre Siversk desde Ozerne y Zakitne. Alternativamente, se logrará un efecto de cerco similar (pero no idéntico) mediante un nuevo avance de las fuerzas desde Popasna para cortar la carretera Bakhmut-Siversk. Esto ya esta siendo intentado en batallas alrededor de Vesele (hacia Rozdolivka, y Soledar y Vymka (hacia Siversk a lo largo de la línea férrea). Sin embargo, un ataque desde el norte parece requerir primero la consolidación rusa, la operación de los ferrocarriles dañados alrededor de Lyman y el éxito en los cruces.







*Debido a que Ucrania ha optado por reforzar el saliente Lysychansk-Severodonetsk (e incluso lanzar pequeñas ofensivas dentro de él) en lugar de retirar sus tropas (para evitar que queden atrapadas), tienen aún más que perder por la pérdida de Siversk y la completa pérdida de la líneas de suministro. Por lo tanto, sería prudente que las fuerzas de Ucrania detuvieran estos cruces del Siverskyi Donets alrededor de Svyatogorsk y Bohorodychne, porque contribuirán directamente no solo a la caída de Slovyansk sino también de Zakitne y, por lo tanto, de Siversk, poniendo fin al saliente de Lysychansk. 

Erik Zimerman *


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> zurditos morochitos



Jajajaja lo dice un ario de hispanistan.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Jajajaja lo dice un ario de hispanistan.



Cristiano viejo de 1,85, ojos verdes y ni una gota de sangre morisca o marrana y antepasados que estuvieron en la conquista de america y regresaron, al menos uno !!!.

PD- Tengo novia no te hagas ilusiones, indio villero.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De Cuba salieron disparadas las clases medias despues de ser expoliadas por los revolucionarios y solo quedaron cubanitos de los que tienen tres carreras universitarias (segun ellos, vamos), si los usanos ocupan la isla tienen que dar paguitas a 10 millones de mulatos y negros, prefieren el embargo y el apartheid caribeño.
> 
> PD- Cuba es una isla pero sus habitantes no son japoneses !!!.



Exactamente así es como piensa un nazi.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cristiano viejo de 1,85, ojos verdes y ni una gota de sangre morisca o marrana y antepasados que estuvieron en la conquista de america y regresaron, al menos uno !!!.
> 
> PD- Tengo novia no te hagas ilusiones, indio villero.



Traumado con la raza y ademas con el sexo. Claro un franquista de pura cepa


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro, la hacen más sangrienta, pero sin modificar el resultado.
> 
> La indecencia otánica no tiene nombre. Si tanto quieren destruir a Rusia, que tengan el valor de declararle la guerra y enfrentarla directamente. Pero aquí lo que quieren es hacer negocio con la sangre ucraniana. Crear una crisis para forzar a toda Europa a mandar sus arsenales obsoletos al agujero negro de Kiev, y obligarlos a reponer esos arsenales con nuevas armas usanas. Eso en el aspecto militar. En el aspecto económico, cortarle a Europa los lazos con su mejor proveedor y forzarlo a comprar todo a precio de oro al Imperio. Menudo negociazo.
> 
> Hay que ser cínico para defender que se haga ese negocio a base de poner a un títere cocainómano que envíe a toda la juventud ucraniana a una guerra imposible.



No, es una guerra sin ideales, hecha por gente que no sé, no lo entiendo decis que drogados.. pues es una explicación. Pero ,a estas alturas,que ya en Ucrania lo tiene que saber hasta el gato que los soldados se esconden en las ciudades con su chaleco, su arma y su munición tras de otro ciudadano como puedas ser tú y que cuando la cosa se pone fea escapa hasta la siguiente ciudad, como mirarán a la cara a sus madres, hermanas y novias que son las víctimas de la siguiente ciudad en la que se van a esconder o en la que se escondieron ayer tu unidad o alguna otra como la tuya.

No lo sé. ¿Como se mira a un hijo, a un primo, a un vecino civil volviendo de hacer esas cosas en una ciudad que ha pasado por éso?. Porque no parece que haya conquistas y vuelta atrás pero como ocurra...eso será ya el acabose.

Por eso los movimientos de migración en Ucrania son tan explosivos, el caramelo de la UE y unas ciudades en la que ser civil es un acto de valor mayor que portar un arma mientras se conquista.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2022)

Lo que la Otan está haciendo con Ucrania es como si un entrenador convence a pobre boxeador peso pluma de que puede enfrentarse y ganar a un peso pesado sólo porque le ha comprado unos guantes nuevos.


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Jun 2022)

Offtopic pero interesante.

El periodista o bloguero Boris Rozhin es un ajedrecista titulado.

Es un FM , maestro federación, con una puntuación de mas de 2.300 ptos ELO. Está federado por Ucrania. En partidas blitz , 5 minutos por jugador , aun alcanza una puntuación mayor (de 2360). 

Teniendo en cuenta q el mejor jugador ruso tiene 2766 pts.,Nepomniachichj, el puntaje de Boris es muy muy meritorio.


----------



## Labrador (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> escaramuza...



No voy a añadir nada nuevo a lo que se ha comentado hasta ahora pero, si es posible tengo curiosidad por conocer el nombre de la canción/grupo del vídeo a riesgo de parecer insensible o banal.

s2


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Los rusos no pueden y tampoco deben depender de los tratados con occidente
mientras EEUU piense que puede obtener los tesoros rusos a cambio de nada. 
Nuestro gran padre blanco en Washington siempre hablará con lengua de serpiente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo de ataque con Kalibr…lo curioso es que se puede ver como el barco está en movimiento…


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Maria Zakharova - 05.06.2022

Borrell: "Rusia es directamente responsable de cualquier déficit en el comercio 
internacional de cereales, y en lugar de detener su agresión, busca activamente 
trasladar la responsabilidad a las sanciones internacionales"

Sr. Borrell, ¿necesita grano? Venga, compre y recoja.
¿Qué se lo impide? Lo único que no le permite hacerlo es su falta de conciencia.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

sin diesel que cojones van a ganar ..

ya vale.de chorradas.. vuestros ukronazis van a morir todos


se estan enfrentando a la.mayor nacion del mundo con recursos ilimitados


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

la planta AZOT en afueras de everodonetsk es otro azovstal ... los ukronazis y fueras occidentales tratan dd esconderse alli, rusia esta cercando la.zona y les va a atrapar ... otro maripoul

no pueden escapar 


la.situacion de ucrania comenzara a deteriorarse de modo rapido 

los rusos no avanzan mas debido al poco nunero de efectivos de infanteria que estan usando...


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

en USA cueata 5 $ y subiendo


----------



## bigmaller (7 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Importancia del cruce ruso en Svyatogorsk y Bohorodychne:*
> 
> 
> Esta mañana, fuertes bombardeos rusos al sur del río Siverskyi en Bohorodychne y en Svyatogorsk indican un rápido avance en este sector. Según el historial de huella térmica, parece que el Ejército de Rusia ahora controla o está cerca de controlar Svyatogorsk (en la orilla norte), y ahora está atacando la orilla sur tanto aquí como más al oeste en Bohordychne.
> ...



Sin tener mucha idea de esto, no puede ser esto una forma de drenar capacidad al ejercito ukro? 

Si rodeas una ciudad, no hay forma de suministrar nada, por lo que la ciudad cae mas tarde o temprano. 

Si la dejas a medio cercar, con el suministro controlado, esa ciudad se convierte en un sumidero de recursos. 

No pueden ni retirarse ni reforzar la ciudad suficiente como para mantenerla a medio plazo. 

Alguno que sepa del tema, esto se hace?


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Si, sobre todo cuando se lió a privatizarlo todo. Ahí se le vió el sesgo socialista que tenía.
> 
> Espero que lo tuyo solo sea por ánimo de trolear y pasar el rato porque si de verdad te crees las subnormaladas que pones pues sinceramente estás para encerrarte en el frenopático y tirar la llave al Mar Muerto, sin acritud.
> 
> Saludos.





kelden dijo:


> Vamos .. que lo tuyo es poner un cinturón de castidad a cada tía, un cilicio a cada tío y a un torquemada vigilando la limpieza de sangre y la ortodoxia de la fe. Un consejo: conviértete al islam y emigra a Afganistán. Serás muy feliz allí.   Todo lo que salga de ahí es socialismo ....
> 
> Porque al final lo vuestro va de éso.



que es socialismo ...y tu me lo preguntas...

Socialismo eres tu...Manolin...




ZARGON dijo:


> Traumado con la raza y ademas con el sexo. Claro un franquista de pura cepa



Oye por lo menos no se pone la polla de goma y el cinturon...

En la izquierda de hoy si no eres gay-lesbi friendly...no eres buen ROJO.


----------



## chemarin (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por eso las corporaciones económicas y financieras no pueden imponer al gobierno chino
> ninguna decisión que vayan en contra de la Asamblea Popular, ni millonarios que vayan a su aire...
> ¿Qué tal?
> Resulta duro tener como mantra de fe lo de "comunista=fracaso", y ver que China lo fulmina.
> ...



Menudo retraso calzas, me dices algo que ni siquiera había discutido, lo que te digo, y no te enteras, es que China no es comunista, es un sistema mixto, su éxito se basa en un Estado fuerte que controla, pero que deja que la iniciativa privada tenga vía libre para crear riqueza. Y por supuesto que no se deja mangonear por plutócratas, pero eso es porque además, los dirigentes chinos parecen amar algo a su país y no se lo ceden a nadie de fuera, como desgraciadamente hacen los dirigentes europeos, especialmente los españoles.

Me hace gracia que me atribuyas cosas que no digo, a eso se le llama retraso.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

los putos anglos quieren una guerra mundial.. ese es el puto gran reseteo de estos cabrones


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de ataque con Kalibr…lo curioso es que se puede ver como el barco está en movimiento…



En todos los lanzamientos que he visto siempre estan en movimiento... a lo mejor los de la OTAN no se moverian (con sus tomahawk), pero los rusos realmente son mas delicados y se mueven para no tragarse toda la humareda que sueltan... 

Digo lo de "delicadeza rusa" para aprovechar y meteros el spam pertinente de la Shcherbakova.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre gente...



Ciertamente ... El nivel de casquería que vamos a tener que aguantar con esta guerra de uno y otro bando presumiendo de las bajas demuestra que nuestra catadura moral ya dificilmente no puede bajar mucho más. A los mismos energumenos que jalean bajas de uno y otro bando sin entender que a los que ven morir son gente y no pixels de un videojuego me los imagino teniendo que compartir contigo la cola para la última barra de pan o el último litro de gasólina y pienso que no merece la pena vivir así. toda la riqueza de Occidente y toda su política buenista ha servido para que sus ciudadanos se dediquen a admirar casquería de guerra sin rubores.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> *EEUU inicia maniobras navales conjuntas con Suecia y Finlandia. *



La cantidad de provocaciones que estan aguantando seguramente se recordarán cuando haya que volver a negociar y a entablar relaciónes ... Los anglos intentando que Europa queme todos sus barcos para que nunca más pueda tener relaciones normales y ciegos como tu no conseguís ver el porque lo hace al tiempo que ellos mismos no se niegan seguir comerciando con lo que necesitan de Rusia.


----------



## Triyuga (7 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania y el supuesto derecho a las “migraciones”*






Carlos Pérez Roldán Suanzes*.-
Las mafias migratorias llevan décadas usando y abusando del buenismo occidental en defensa de sus propios intereses, ya que la trata de personas ocupa actualmente el tercer puesto de los negocios más lucrativos del mundo, después del tráfico de drogas y armas.
El negocio de los nuevos esclavistas es sencillo: captar mediante engaños y falsas promesas a millones de personas en sus países de origen y lanzarlas a los países occidentales, utilizando como reclamo los placeres artificiales y los falsos lujos de un occidente empobrecido moralmente, pero saciado materialmente con los oropeles del consumismo.

En este negocio las mafias cuentan con la ayuda «desinteresada» de los gobiernos occidentales, y de cientos de organizaciones no gubernamentales que nutren sus arcas con dudosas donaciones realizadas por grandes multinacionales, y con las pequeñas aportaciones realizadas por los incautos ciudadanos movidos por el sentimentalismo.
Una vez en los países occidentales, y tras arriesgar su vida en el trayecto, la mayoría de los inmigrantes serán objeto de explotación laboral o sexual, cerrándose así el negocio de las mafias expertas en crimen organizado, que con la ayuda de los gobiernos «multiculturalistas», se lucran a base del sufrimiento de millones de seres inocentes.

Para adormecer a la estulta sociedad occidental los medios de desinformación insisten en la necesidad de acoger en nuestras opulentas sociedades a los inmigrantes, ya que huyen del hambre, la pobreza, o las guerras. Así, frente a las condiciones sociales y económicas adversas en sus países de origen, occidente prefiere hacer un mal uso de la hospitalidad antes que dedicar esfuerzos diplomáticos y económicos para remover dichas condiciones en sus países de origen. Así se ha justificado durante años la acogida de millones de emigrantes y refugiados subsaharianos, sirios y afganos, pero la crisis migratoria ucraniana amenaza con quitar la venda a todos los europeos que inadvertidamente habían comprado acríticamente el argumento del multiculturalismo humanitario.

Si de verdad occidente se moviera por criterios humanitarios, si de verdad quisiera combatir la pobreza y la miseria, no fomentaría con sus redes clientelares la inmigración, sino que para detener la hemorragia en Oriente Medio apoyaría a los grupos armados que resisten al Estado Islámico, removería en África subsahariana a los gobiernos corruptos, y descolonizaría económicamente a una Hispanoamérica que desde su falsa independencia de España permanece sumisa a un inhumano colonialismo anglosajón que impide su desarrollo.










Ucrania y el supuesto derecho a las "migraciones"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Rusia no discutirá el estado de Kherson y Zaporozhye con Kyiv







*Rusia no discutirá el estado de Kherson y Zaporozhye con Kyiv.*

_En el nuevo acuerdo con Ucrania, si Kyiv se pone en contacto con Moscú, *no se discutirá el estatus de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye, al igual que la cuestión de Crimea y Donbass está cerrada para Moscú. *

Una fuente de alto rango en Rusia le dijo a Izvestia sobre esto:
“Moscú estaba listo para detener la operación especial en marzo, durante las negociaciones de las delegaciones en Antalya. Luego, la propia Ucrania ofreció un estatus neutral y garantías de seguridad sin incluir Donbass y Crimea. 
[El presidente de la Federación Rusa] Vladimir Putin estaba listo para dar este paso, pero Occidente presionó a Ucrania y, por lo tanto, Kyiv retiró su propuesta ”, dijo la fuente de Izvestia._

Россия не будет обсуждать статус Херсона и Запорожья с Киевом - zinc

Hasta febrero de 2022, Ucrania solo podía perder Crimea y territorios de la DPR y LPR para 2021.
Desde febrero de 2022, Ucrania podría haberse limitado solo a la pérdida de Crimea y los territorios de la RPD y LPR dentro de las fronteras de las antiguas regiones.
A partir de abril de 2022, Ucrania puede limitarse a la pérdida de Crimea, LPR y DPR dentro de las fronteras de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
Qué más perderá Ucrania se determinará en el curso de nuevas hostilidades en el verano-otoño de 2022.

Cuanto más prolonguen Estados Unidos y la OTAN la guerra en Ucrania, más territorios perderá Ucrania al final.
Hay un precio para jugar como carne de cañón de Occidente contra Rusia. incluido el territorial.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

*esto ya es demencial !!! cuando la gente se va a levantar contra USA !!!

*


----------



## Caracalla (7 Jun 2022)

Rusia es muy grande...

Si bien en el norte St. Peters o Arkhangelsk deben ser mayoritariamente rubias, en el sur Donetsk, Rostov, Novosibirsk supongo que deben tener un % mayor de mujeres con pelo castaño. Del mismo modo en la parte Siberiana y en la costa del pacifico supongo que el pelo negro propio de Chinos y Japoneses debe ser muy dominante.

Rusia es un verdadero Imperio como lo fue el Español. En su interior hay multitud de etnias y culturas tal y como debe ser en un Imperio. La aberración Anglosajona del genocidio y el extermino responde a un enorme "complejo de inferioridad" social y cultural. Lo de exterminar a todos los indios de USA es fruto de que los anglos a nivel cultural sienten que "la tienen pequeña". Roma no tenía ninguna duda de su superioridad y por ello era capaz de asimilar las tribus bárbaras. Los anglos por su parte son pueblerinos y carecen de la calidad social y cultural de los herederos de Roma como fueron España en Américas y Rusia en Asia.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Debido a que Ucrania ha optado por reforzar el saliente Lysychansk-Severodonetsk (e incluso lanzar pequeñas ofensivas dentro de él) en lugar de retirar sus tropas (para evitar que queden atrapadas), tienen aún más que perder por la pérdida de Siversk y la completa pérdida de la líneas de suministro. Por lo tanto, sería prudente que las fuerzas de Ucrania detuvieran estos cruces del Siverskyi Donets alrededor de Svyatogorsk y Bohorodychne, porque contribuirán directamente no solo a la caída de Slovyansk sino también de Zakitne y, por lo tanto, de Siversk, poniendo fin al saliente de Lysychansk.
> 
> Erik Zimerman *



Hasta ahora los rios han demostrado ser fuertes defensas naturales en esta guerra ... Los rusos apenas han sido capaces de establecer una cabeza de puente estable al otro lado del Dnieper en el area de Kherson pero los ucranianos tampoco han conseguido establecer ni mantener ofensivas cuando han supuesto tener que cruzar un rio ... Los drones o los satelites deben localizar rápido los cruces, los vigilan y los eliminan a placer usando artilleria... Sería una sorpresa que los rusos consiguieran ahora establecer dos cabezas de puente al S del Donetsk y eso sólo significaría un debilitamiento evidente del ejercito ucraniano que hasta ahora no se ha visto ... Esas cabezas de puente hasta el momento han sido ratoneras para los dos ejercitos.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *esto ya es demencial !!! cuando la gente se va a levantar contra USA !!!
> 
> *



Desde luego el nivel del cinismo ya se esta haciendo intolerable ...


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Sin tener mucha idea de esto, no puede ser esto una forma de drenar capacidad al ejercito ukro?
> 
> Si rodeas una ciudad, no hay forma de suministrar nada, por lo que la ciudad cae mas tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



Dejar la ciudad a medio cercar no se hace para que se convierta en un sumidero de recursos sino para permitir una retirada y poder tomarla sin luchar cosa que hasta la fecha en esta guerra no esta ocurriendo salvo en ciudades menores y no siempre ... Otra cosa distinta es que el cerco de una ciudada no necesariamente requiere controlar con fuerzas todo el perimetro sino que basta con poder evitar la entrada y salidad de refuerzos/suministros mediante otros medios (artilleria o fuerzas aereas) que es lo que llaman cerco operativo y que esta a punto de ocurrir en Lysichanks y Severodonestk.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Daños colaterales que no importan


En estas semanas de batalla centrada fundamentalmente en Járkov -la lucha continúa en zonas de Zaporozhie y en la frontera entre Jerson y Nikolaev, pero por el momento parece limitada a duelos de a…




slavyangrad.es











Daños colaterales que no importan


07/06/2022


En estas semanas de batalla centrada fundamentalmente en Járkov -la lucha continúa en zonas de Zaporozhie y en la frontera entre Jerson y Nikolaev, pero por el momento parece limitada a duelos de artillería-, ha quedado evidenciada la estrategia rusa de avances lentos, pero en busca de minimizar el uso de recursos, bajas y daños. Esta estrategia responde a múltiples factores, entre ellos la propia naturaleza de la zona en la que se combate, un sector muy poblado y fortificado durante los ocho primeros años de la guerra que no puede destruirse simplemente con artillería y aviación. Pero, ante todo, la estrategia se debe al limitado número de tropas comprometidas para la _operación militar especial_ rusa, que se unen a unas ya sobreexplotadas milicias, que aún sufren las carencias materiales de ser ejércitos de repúblicas no reconocidas.

En Donbass, estas tropas se enfrentan a algunas de las unidades mejor armadas y entrenadas del Ejército Ucraniano, que, a pesar de la realidad, continúa alegando su inferioridad material en busca de más armamento occidental, que posiblemente utilizaría en otras zonas del frente. Ucrania no necesita HIMARS estadounidenses para utilizar en el frente de Donbass, donde las partes se enfrentan cuerpo a cuerpo en distancias escasas, sino para otras zonas del frente como Jerson o Zaporozhie.

Mientras tanto, la batalla por Donbass continúa su lento avance en diferentes sectores del frente. Las tropas rusas avanzan sobre Svyatogorsk, en la zona de Slavyansk, al norte de la RPD, mientras que continúa la batalla en la zona de Lisichansk-Severodonetsk. Es ahí donde se dirigió, en su última salida, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, que personalmente tomó la decisión de rechazar la petición del Estado Mayor de retirar las tropas de la ciudad para reforzar la segunda línea de defensa y evitar así que una gran agrupación del Ejército Ucraniano quede cercada como ocurriera en Mariupol. Su decisión logrará retrasar el avance ruso, pero también garantiza una mayor destrucción en la ciudad ante la continuación de la batalla urbana, que fundamentalmente se centra en la zona industrial. Su destrucción garantiza dañar la futura economía de una zona que Ucrania sabe que, si finalmente pierde, no conseguirá recuperar.

Severodonetsk, una ciudad desconocida para el gran público hasta la semana pasada, sigue siendo el centro del discurso mediático. Hace unos días, el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk controlado por Ucrania anunciaba que las tropas rusas controlaban más de la mitad de la ciudad. Elevando la alarma, posteriormente aumentó la cifra hasta el 70%. En la misma línea se mostró Oleksiy Arestovich, el mediático asesor de la Oficina del Presidente -que en la situación actual está actuando como único gobierno real-, que llegó a anunciar la retirada de la ciudad. Eso sí, todo era una trampa, una forma de atraer a las tropas rusas para posteriormente contraatacar. Y mientras fracasaba la gran ofensiva que Ucrania había anunciado en las redes sociales para avanzar sobre la región de Jerson, comenzaron a publicarse en los medios los grandes avances ucranianos.

Sin apenas presencia de la prensa en la zona -demasiado peligrosa para el trabajo de los periodistas debido a la dificultad de avanzar por la carretera entre Artyomovsk y Lisichansk, controlada a fuego por las tropas rusas-, los informes de estos días se han basado en lo publicado por la inteligencia británica y las declaraciones de los representantes ucranianos (es cuestionable que estas sean dos fuentes distintas). De ahí que toda la prensa occidental en bloque haya publicado a lo largo del fin de semana que Ucrania había recuperado el 50% de la ciudad. Citando los mensajes enviados por mercenarios extranjeros que han sido desplegados en Severodonetsk, periodistas occidentales llegaban a confirmar que Ucrania mantendría el control e incluso aspiraba a seguir avanzando.

Frente a esos informes sin base gráfica que los confirmara, incluso uno de los principales propagandistas ucranianos, Yury Butusov, negaba tales avances. El discurso ha comenzado a revertirse en las últimas horas. En primer lugar, voces ucranianas afirmaban que, pese a que Ucrania podría recuperar Severodonetsk, su escasa importancia estratégica lo hace irrelevante. Pocas horas después, Ucrania afirmaba que sus tropas controlan la zona industrial y algunas zonas aledañas. Es decir, las mismas posiciones que Rusia y la RPL afirmaban la semana pasada que Ucrania controlaba.

La escasa información independiente disponible complica la tarea de seguir el transcurso de una batalla en la que la línea del frente atraviesa la ciudad, por lo que ningún avance o retroceso tiene por qué ser definitivo. En cualquier caso, la batalla por Severodonetsk no puede considerarse al margen de la lucha por Lisichansk y por la carretera Lisichansk-Arytomovsk, que continúa en diferentes lugares y aún falta un tiempo para que llegue su final.

Cada día más complicada es también la situación en la ciudad de Donetsk, poco acostumbrada a sufrir bombardeos en sus áreas centrales en los últimos años, pero que recientemente está siendo bombardeada a diario desde las posiciones ucranianas en Avdeevka y sus alrededores. Con bombardeos de artillería y uso de Grads, armas de escasa precisión y que buscan únicamente la destrucción aleatoria, Ucrania trata de atemorizar a la población recordándoles que no pueden sentirse seguros ni siquiera en la capital de Donbass.

La situación en Donetsk está directamente relacionada con la situación en la cercana Avdeevka, localidad sobre la que la RPD no ha logrado avanzar en estos ocho años de guerra. Fortificada y bien armada, la RPD trata de rodear la ciudad para evitar así un asalto urbano, que supone un gran número de bajas y destrucción de la ciudad. Sin embargo, especialmente en comparación con la operación de sitiar Mariupol, la opción de cercar Avdeevka cuenta con ciertas dificultades. Así lo recogía ayer _Antifashist:

Durante la operación de Mariupol, la costa del mar de Azov permitió al ejército de la RPD no tener que usar personal adicional para rodear al enemigo. Es lo que explicó en una aparición para el canal de Youtube de Politwera el expresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de la República Popular de Donetsk y fundador del batallón Vostok Alexander Jodavosky según cita Politnavigator. 

“Cuando empezamos la operación de Mariupol, teníamos el mar a un lado, por lo que el enemigo no podía simplemente escurrirse y huir a nado. Esto recortó la parte de la circunferencia para el cerco. Y nos permitió no tener que usar tantos recursos. Si hubiera habido tierra, tendríamos que haber cubierto muchas decenas de kilómetros más con personal para rodearles. Eso es una parte. 

La otra es que el frente se alejó, por lo que el enemigo estaba en la retaguardia. Así nos encargamos de la retaguardia. A las espaldas de nuestros soldados estaba nuestro frente mirando hacia el oeste, mirando hacia el enemigo y cubriéndonos las espaldas. Si ese frente no hubiera estado ahí, habríamos rodeado Mariupol, pero habríamos tenido a nuestras espaldas al enemigo, que nos habría atacado por la retaguardia. 

Si nos encontramos en esta situación en Avdeevka, debemos tener un doble frente. Un anillo debería mirar hacia Avdeevka, mientas que el segundo tendría que mirar hacia el oeste, hacia el enemigo, y proteger la retaguardia. Necesitamos el doble de recursos para rodear Avdeevka y apretarla”, explicó el comandante. 

“A día de hoy no disponemos de excesivos recursos para hacer todo esto de forma rápida y efectiva. Así que no podemos rodear Avdeevka y crear un segundo anillo a nuestras espaldas, por lo que estamos atacando de frente y asaltando estos cuatro escalones de fortificaciones porque necesitamos mover el frente hacia adelante progresivamente”, añadió Jodakovsky._

Con una gran densidad de población en varias de sus zonas, es probable que Severodonetsk no sea la última batalla urbana de esta fase de la guerra. La enorme destrucción que supone ese tipo de lucha supone consecuencias que van más allá del momento actual. Es el caso de la destrucción de la fábrica Azovstal y puede serlo en el caso de Severodonetsk, con el agravante de la peligrosidad que supone que algunas de ellas sean plantas químicas. Pero mientras la RPD intenta a toda costa evitar más destructivas batallas urbanas, Zelensky la busca activamente dando la orden de reforzar la agrupación de Severodonetsk, prácticamente sitiada otra vez en una zona industrial que posiblemente termine completamente arrasada. La destrucción de Severodonetsk solo será otro daño colateral.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia es muy grande...
> 
> Si bien en el norte St. Peters o Arkhangelsk deben ser mayoritariamente rubias, en el sur Donetsk, Rostov, Novosibirsk supongo que deben tener un % mayor de mujeres con pelo castaño. Del mismo modo en la parte Siberiana y en la costa del pacifico supongo que el pelo negro propio de Chinos y Japoneses debe ser muy dominante.
> 
> Rusia es un verdadero Imperio como lo fue el Español. En su interior hay multitud de etnias y culturas tal y como debe ser en un Imperio. La aberración Anglosajona del genocidio y el extermino responde a un enorme "complejo de inferioridad" social y cultural. Lo de exterminar a todos los indios de USA es fruto de que los anglos a nivel cultural sienten que "la tienen pequeña". Roma no tenía ninguna duda de su superioridad y por ello era capaz de asimilar las tribus bárbaras. Los anglos por su parte son pueblerinos y carecen de la calidad social y cultural de los herederos de Roma como fueron España en Américas y Rusia en Asia.



Pues echando un vistazo a este mapa de proporción de rubios en Rusia, en Rostov el porcentaje sería más o menos como en Austria, el Trentino-Alto Adigio o Polonia. Donde predomina el pelo oscuro es en los lugares esperados: Cáucaso, Kalmikia, Tuva, Yakutia, Yamal, Bashkorstán, etc.



https://external-preview.redd.it/yiLJ3ld5ZnXCmRPJPZB4Ld-r-DeKV4zSJnUjbHbkedk.png?auto=webp&s=7b82a3aa74f7b4f0be06eb4a82d2d7ecbb346cf5



Aunque lo del nordicismo a los rusos les trae sin cuidado. Rusia, al igual que España, es heredera del mundo romano (en su caso a través de Constantinopla) Así que los rusos casi nunca se han mostrado especialmente racistas, como sí lo son los anglos. Incluso el concepto de "racismo" que tenemos es distinto al de esos anglosajones. A los españoles nunca les han gustado los gitanos... porque no han querido integrarse y han llevado por lo general una mala vida, no por otras consideraciones relacionadas con la raza.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia no discutirá el estado de Kherson y Zaporozhye con Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los territorios conquistados no van a volver a Ucrania o Rutenia...o Volinia...o su puta madre.

El ofrecimiento estrategico que hace Rusia es muy logico en un contexto de gran apoyo del sustrato civil...negociar alto el fuego y no tomar mayores conquistas.

El acicate para el estado Ucraniano es NO PERDER MAS.

A ver cuantos oblast les cuesta percatarse de esto.


----------



## Caracalla (7 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> La técnica de la croqueta le ha salvado la vida.



Se registra desde un UAV o se dirige desde el UAV?


----------



## lefebre (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La cantidad de provocaciones que estan aguantando seguramente se recordarán cuando haya que volver a negociar y a entablar relaciónes ... Los anglos intentando que Europa queme todos sus barcos para que nunca más pueda tener relaciones normales y ciegos como tu no conseguís ver el porque lo hace al tiempo que ellos mismos no se niegan seguir comerciando con lo que necesitan de Rusia.



Bueno, con Alemania se tienen relaciones normales. Y antaño había también muchas sucursales nazis en el mundo que opinaban como tú ahora y se quejaban de que sus países plantaran cara a los nazis. Lo mismo pasó con Japón, suaves como un guante y hoy en día son amiguetes. Pues con Rusia igual, no tienen porque tenerse malas relaciones para siempre.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pobre gente...



Uno de los soldados muertos, lleva unas bonitas New Balance azules, que probablemente le robó a algún civil.


----------



## Caracalla (7 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues echando un vistazo a este mapa de proporción de rubios en Rusia, en Rostov el porcentaje sería más o menos como en Austria, el Trentino-Alto Adigio o Polonia. Donde predomina el pelo oscuro es en los lugares esperados: Cáucaso, Kalmikia, Tuva, Yakutia, Yamal, Bashkorstán, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder... tremendo como lo he clavado a ojo de bueno cubero.

Te has fijado que justo en Arkhangelsk hay una población de rubios por encima de lo normal?



PD: En Austria y Alemania no son tan rubios como les gustaría, en España no somos tan morenos como nos pensamos.


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo dicen y LO SON.
> Es lo que intento decirte.
> ¿No te parece extraño que no haya ricos comunistas... *pero sí existan pobres neoliberales*? Es que es muy obvio.
> Y ojo, que no todos los comunistas van con bandera roja y puño en alto. En la derecha tienes unos cuantos disfrazados de democristianos.



Las feministas dicen que defienden a las mujeres del patriarcado y bla, bla, bla, bla...

De toda la vida a las mujeres que odian a los hombres o los quieren salvar de sí mismos se les llamó PURITANAS... antes estas puritanas estaban en las iglesias y se les llamaba BEATAS, recuerdo a una que a crios de apenas 7 años nos decía que a todos los hombres nos había que cortar la pilila; hoy están en partidos progresistas y se llaman feministas... PON EL DISFRAZ QUE QUIERAS, son lo que son: PURITANAS...

Hoy quienes dicen que son comunistas, ni saben lo que dicen, ni profesan la mitad de lo que dicen... hubo un tiempo en que ser comunista tenía un cierto sentido, era algo que suponía una lucha por alguna cosa muy específica (los medios de producción) pero de eso ya hace más de 20 años que no quedan... luego cosas como la NACIONALIZACIÓN DE LA BANCA, el AUMENTO DE LOS IMPUESTOS y LA REDISTRIBUCIÓN DE LA RIQUEZA...

Hoy un COMUNISTA lo que quiere es: que no comas carne; que no tengas coche en propiedad; te inyecta una carga impositiva que hace que sólo gente pudiente pueda disponer de determinados servicios...

Ellos se pueden llamar COMO QUIERAN, pero son tan comunistas ellos como feministas son las puritanas... 

En cuanto a los liberales... simplemente no existen, salvo eso sí de boquilla y según conveniencia...

Lo del idealismo es lo que es... mucha paja para estúpidos, mucho advenedizo y SI ALGUNOS creyentes y alguno de ellos incluso de manera inteligente en según qué idearios, que no todos son algo realista...


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En la izquierda de hoy si no eres gay-lesbi friendly...no eres buen ROJO.



Ves como lo tuyo consiste básicamente en husmear la bragueta de los demás?


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El hecho de que te den un pasaporte no implica que tengas una opinión...en serio, qué pretendéis que haga la gente? seguir vuestras consignas, asi, sin más?
> 
> Madre mia....lo que no me explico es como no ha explotado todo esto antes....



Sigues dandome largas... no, chavalín no... quíen quieres dar CONSEJOS A LA GENTE eres tú... tú eres quíen tiene medicinas para los RUSOS... 

Yo te vuelvo a preguntar: INTERESES DE ESPAÑA... 

Mis intereses son claros, mi economía, mi geografía, lo de España... 

Al resto de países, se les respeta, que coincidan o no con mi visión del mundo es indiferente... que entre ellos hay guerra, pues, INTERESES primero... en Ucrania no se nos ha perdido nada y Ucrania nada nos puede aportar, SALVO INMIGRANTES si las cosas van como van... Rusia es una nación con infinidad de recursos, con una política medio estable y que a día de hoy puede crecer y suponer un importante lugar dónde establecer comercio para nuestras empresas...

Intereses...

Enviar armas a costa de recibir inflación y JAMAS llegar a cobrar tales envíos es un DESASTRE SIN PALIATIVOS, que pagaremos todos...

Es así de simple...

Que tú quieres ir a Ucrania o INCLUSO enviar dinero a los Ucranianos, pues, siempre que el resto no nos veamos implicados o nos ponga en riesgo es tu decisión... ahora bien, desde un país extranjero y desde una cuenta extranjera, que los rusos no puedan decir que NOSOTROS estamos enviando recursos a un país que ellos han invadido...

Que tú no quieres entender algo tan simple: "el rambo gallego" lo entendió por las malas y creo que el sigue en sus trece... pero tú sigues con tu teclado, diciendo memeces sobre que ESPAÑA COMO NACION NO PUEDE TENER INTERESES...

Es demasiado...


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jun 2022)

Labrador dijo:


> No voy a añadir nada nuevo a lo que se ha comentado hasta ahora pero, si es posible tengo curiosidad por conocer el nombre de la canción/grupo del vídeo a riesgo de parecer insensible o banal.
> 
> s2



Tirando de Shazam y traductores: Severny Flot (band: Северный Флот)


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Gasolina en Kiev: 1,58 eur/l

Gasolina en Lugansk: 0,66 eur/l


----------



## Octubrista (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Gasolina en Kiev: 1,58 eur/l
> 
> Gasolina en Lugansk: 0,66 eur/l



La gasolina en Euskale Risas, los "giputxis" la pagan 2.5€/l.
Se ve claro quienes pierden y les toca pagar la guerra.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Jun 2022)

Programa interesante (o "puto podcast") de _La Base_ emitido ayer.

*La Base #69 - Ucrania, la OTAN y la izquierda*


Spoiler


----------



## Sinjar (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Dejar la ciudad a medio cercar no se hace para que se convierta en un sumidero de recursos sino para permitir una retirada y poder tomarla sin luchar cosa que hasta la fecha en esta guerra no esta ocurriendo salvo en ciudades menores y no siempre ... Otra cosa distinta es que el cerco de una ciudada no necesariamente requiere controlar con fuerzas todo el perimetro sino que basta con poder evitar la entrada y salidad de refuerzos/suministros mediante otros medios (artilleria o fuerzas aereas) que es lo que llaman cerco operativo y que esta a punto de ocurrir en Lysichanks y Severodonestk.



Totalmente. Rusia no tiene nigun interes en "aplastar" ciudades rusas, puente de plata para que los criminales se largen de ahi... es una estrategia de salvamento mas que de invasion.

En Siria hasta transportaban a los criminales a Idlib para que se largaran de las ciudades importantes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Totalmente. Rusia no tiene nigun interes en "aplastar" ciudades rusas, puente de plata para que los criminales se largen de ahi... es una estrategia de salvamento mas que de invasion.
> 
> En Siria hasta transportaban a los criminales a Idlib para que se largaran de las ciudades importantes



Están usando los rusos la misma táctica que en Siria, para desesperación de la OTAN…este paso a paso en forma de tortuga les pone histéricos…


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ese mensaje me traslada dos preguntas:
> 
> En qué me va bien a mi exactamente, si le va bien al estado? los intereses son contrapuestos
> 
> ...



Es lo malo de gente como vosotros, confundís la ideología con vuestras derivas personales... tú eres un tipo egoista y egocéntrico al que le importa una mierda el resto...

Si a España le va bien a la mayoría de sus ciudadanos les debería ir bien, no siempre es así, basta ver hoy EE.UU.

Pero si a España le va mal a la mayoría de los ciudadanos del país NO LES VA A IR BIEN...

En ambos casos uno en particular puede irle bien o mal... pero uno no pide para el resto lo que no quiere para sí mismo, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO desee para sí mismo lo mejor...

Que te vaya bien o mal en una sociedad en particular, DESGRACIADAMENTE es en gran medida cuestión de simple suerte... a partir de ahí es importante el sacrificio, el esfuerzo, la inteligencia, la casuistica y un sinfín de muchas otras cosas, NO SIEMPRE POSITIVAS... eso sí, IR BIEN es una cuestión muy subjetiva y nunca fácil de interpretar, DEPENDE lo que eso significa para quíen lo diga...

En cuanto a la memez de "sociedad esclavizada"... otra más... lo mismo que LIBERTAD... pero qué cohones significan esas cosas... "sociedad esclava"... jajajjajaaaa... vamos que tú naciste rico y simplemente no has TENIDO QUE PEGAR PALO AL AGUA... no me hodas y nos visitas por aquí para insultarnos a la puta cara...


----------



## Plutarko (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> sin diesel que cojones van a ganar ..
> 
> ya vale.de chorradas.. vuestros ukronazis van a morir todos
> 
> ...



Tu riete que tarde o temprano pasaremos momentaneamente por eso de tirar de aceite. Y digo momentaneamente por que el aceite se terminaria rapido usado masivamente de esa forma.


----------



## Vitaly (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Labrador (7 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Tirando de Shazam y traductores: Severny Flot (band: Северный Флот)



Muchas gracias.

El grupo tiene algunas canciones buenas y sorprende como destilan cierto fatalismo además del evidente ensalzamiento bélico.

Severny Flot - Letra de Удачи Солдат (Udachi Soldat) + traducción al Inglés (lyricstranslate.com) 

s2


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

El LNR informa que nuestras tropas han liberado el pueblo de Borovskoye, cerca de Severodonetsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> No me lo cuentes tú a mí que tb estoy jubilado, hice la puta mili de cabo primero y tampoco era una obligación serlo, pero te elegían, hacías el puto curso de cabo, después el de primero y te librabas de hacer guardias en la garita.
> 
> Los de milicias lo mismo, hacían la mili por milicias los que no querían perder un año de carrera. Coincidí con varios de ellos. Recuerdo un alférez que era un borroka del copón.
> 
> Era un "privilegio" de universitarios porque el ejército andaba escaso de oficiales y suboficiales y se inventaron las milicias. Lo mismo que los cabos primeros, el ejército pagaba mal y estaba más visto, por eso sacaron los cabos primeros que hacíamos funciones de sargentos "de aquella manera".



Si queréis abrimos un hilo sobre la IMEC, y yo que siempre fuí de izquierdas pero hice la mili en esa modalidad, aporto mi experiencia, pero este hilo trata de otra guerra y lo desviais.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

China controla casi el 90% del suministro mundial de minerales de tierras raras, si China deja a Estados Unidos sin estos recursos, las reservas actuales del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos durarán menos de un año -Fox News Fox News no tiene en cuenta que Rusia es el número 2


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ummm ...es una forma de que el rublo no esté tan fuerte que tampoco es deseable para las exportaciones.
> 
> Con menos intereses los rusos podrán hacer más inversiones. Es una gran noticia para ellos y para su economía que necesita transformarse más que ninguna... o a este paso como todas si presumimos que el mundo no va ser ni parecido a lo que es hoy.



Es complejo, pero lo que probablemente están intentando evitar en un vaiven de la inflación a través de la moneda... el que el rublo se fortalezca en exceso podría llevar a tensiones deflacionarias, específicamente además dado que han aumentado el nivel de ingresos, DEBIDO A LAS SANCIONES, ya me dirá alguien... pero la caída de las mismas podría arrastrar esa tensión deflacionaria a inflacionaria y si a ello sumamos esa caída de ingresos, ya por reducción de ventas o ya por reducción del precio de las materias primas, con un consumo excesivo aparejado y pivotando en el aumento de valor de la moneda, ello muy bien podría conllevar tensiones en que INCLUSO se pudiesen producir balances comerciales negativos y profundos...

En cuanto al consumo, pivotando en el valor de los intereses de su banco central va a depender de las imposiciones que el banco imponga a la expansión del crédito... estamos en guerra y no creo que esa expansión vaya a ser proyectada desde el gobierno o el banco central, sino es hacia los sectores que específicamente les interesen en estos momentos...

En todo caso y esto es importante decirlo, la deriva de la economía rusa, no ha cambiado profundamente en dos meses de guerra... lo que sí ha cambiado es su CREDIBILIDAD, ahora bien, pivotar en ello todo el devenir económico sería muy estúpido y nada alagador...

En la economía muchas veces lo bueno y lo malo van de la mano... el dolar ha convertido al Tio Sam en casi dueño del mundo, pero a la vez los ha convertido en una nación improductiva, cuya única esencia es ser el CONSUMIDOR FINAL... no creo que los rusos deseen ser un segundo consumidor final del mundo, pero...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

Cuando los huespedes llevan mas de tres dias:


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jun 2022)

Labrador dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> El grupo tiene algunas canciones buenas y sorprende como destilan cierto fatalismo además del evidente ensalzamiento bélico.
> 
> ...




Yo soy fan de rock/metal progresivo y sigo a bastantes bandas de "por alli": rusas, ucranianas, armenia, etc
Hay musicos cojonudos:

The Gourishankar, Oaksenham, Little Tragedies, Roman Khrustalev, Iamthemorning, etc

Si añadimos los polacos ya no cabe la lista: Riverside, Retrospective, Albion, Xpressive,....


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Gasolina en Kiev: 1,58 eur/l*
> 
> ..




Y somos los españoles quienes les enviamos ARMAS... a ver si lo entiendo bien, para que España funcione la gasolina tiene que estar por los 2 euros el litro... y sin guerra y ENVIAMOS ARMAS DONADAS a Ucrania...

Y Ucrania en guerra se puede permitir venderla a 1,58 euros...

Pues ya sabemos los españoles cuando estamos en listas de espera o pagamos impuestos... o tenemos la inflación que tenemos... 

Se debería exigir a los políticos explicaciones de cómo funcionan las cosas para que ese precio sea posible...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Sé que no es una lectura de moda, pero recomiendo echar una ojeada al libro "Causa General" para tener una idea de lo que fue el terror en la zona republicana. Sí, ya sé que en la otra zona también cocían habas; es tan sólo para que nadie piense que la Guerra Civil fue un mero golpe fascista a una República de intachables demócratas, como se está dando a entender últimamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he leído las hojas de la Causa General correspondientes al pueblo de un familiar y hasta la gente más conservadora reconoce que está plagada de incorrecciones, no es fiable.

En algunos sitios se hizo con seriedad, en otros no tanto y con intenciones inconfesables.


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Se registra desde un UAV o se dirige desde el UAV?



A estas alturas, ¿quién sabe?


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Uno de los soldados muertos, lleva unas bonitas New Balance azules, que probablemente le robó a algún civil.



Hostia tambien me he kedao con el detalle, uno tumbao saliendo de la trinchera con algo tipo C90 al lado. He visto mas de unas N en las zapatillas ukras y rusas. Son unas zapatillas "baratas", resistentes y muy comodas.
Al igual era un español... por lo del C90


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

*UK se une a EE.UU. en el envío de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania a pesar de las advertencias de Putin*
07/06/2022

Gran Bretaña se une a Estados Unidos en el suministro de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania, a pesar de las nuevas amenazas del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, que dice estar dispuesto a ampliar los ataques a los “centros de decisión” si continúan estas escaladas de Occidente.
The Guardian informa el lunes de que “el Reino Unido enviará un puñado de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270 rastreados, que pueden alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 50 millas, con la esperanza de que puedan interrumpir la artillería rusa concentrada que ha estado golpeando las ciudades del este de Ucrania”.
El anuncio se produce cuando se reconoce de forma generalizada que la marea de la guerra está cambiando sobre todo en el este, donde las fuerzas rusas están ganando terreno de forma constante en el Donbás, y los ucranianos dicen que están sufriendo una escasez crónica de suministros, incluyendo municiones y armas.
En lo que parece una referencia a la situación en el Donbás y el sur, el secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace, dijo que la medida de enviar lanzacohetes de mayor alcance está justificada “a medida que las tácticas de Rusia cambian, también debe hacerlo nuestro apoyo a Ucrania.” Sin embargo, no especuló sobre la posible respuesta de Rusia.
“A medida que las tácticas de Rusia cambian, también debe hacerlo nuestro apoyo a Ucrania. Estos sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, de gran capacidad, permitirán a nuestros amigos ucranianos protegerse mejor contra el uso brutal de la artillería de largo alcance, que las fuerzas de Putin han utilizado indiscriminadamente para arrasar ciudades”, dijo Wallace.
Putin hizo declaraciones durante el fin de semana en las que prometió más represalias si EE.UU. sigue adelante con la entrega de sus sistemas de cohetes HIMAR y MLRS. El domingo, cinco misiles de crucero rusos cayeron sobre la capital ucraniana, Kiev, en lo que fue la primera vez que la capital fue objeto de fuego ruso en más de un mes. Rusia dijo que su objetivo era un depósito que contenía tanques suministrados por Occidente, algo que Ucrania negó.
Al igual que el gobierno de Biden anteriormente, el gobierno del Reino Unido está tratando de asegurar que la nueva transferencia de cohetes no se utilizará para atacar dentro del territorio ruso:
Una fuente de defensa británica dijo que las armas se utilizarán “para defender a Ucrania, en Ucrania”. Y añadió: “Confiamos en que las armas se utilizarán adecuadamente”.
Un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido indicó que los nuevos sistemas de cohetes serán “regalados” a Ucrania, y que el entrenamiento del personal ucraniano en las armas tendrá lugar en suelo británico.
Mientras tanto, se ha especulado con que Rusia podría amenazar directamente a las ciudades occidentales si su territorio es objetivo de estos nuevos sistemas de armas occidentales. Putin advirtió el domingo que su ejército está preparado para golpear “objetos que aún no hemos golpeado”. Y el lunes el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso advirtió:
LAVROV DICE QUE CUANTO MAYOR SEA EL ALCANCE DE LAS ARMAS ENVIADAS A UCRANIA POR OCCIDENTE, MÁS ALEJARÁ RUSIA DE SU FRONTERA LA LÍNEA DESDE LA QUE LOS “NEONAZIS” PUEDEN LANZAR ATAQUES
No se ha revelado cuántos sistemas MLRS enviará el Reino Unido, pero es probable que sea algo parecido a lo que envía Estados Unidos: al menos un puñado.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Traducido del ruso:

La Milicia Popular de la LPR, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, recuperaron el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Borovsky.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Lanzamiento de Calibre desde el Mar Negro


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Programa interesante (o "puto podcast") de _La Base_ emitido ayer.
> 
> *La Base #69 - Ucrania, la OTAN y la izquierda*



_*La Base = Al Qaeda*_ (en árabe, القاعدة‎, al-Qā'idah, pronunciado /ælqɑːʕɪdɐ/,


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Traducido del ruso:
> 
> La Milicia Popular de la LPR, junto con las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, recuperaron el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Borovsky.



Es acojonante, un ejercito de borrachos incompetentes montados en sus Lada Niva haciendo retroceder al poderoso y tecnologicamente avanzado ejercito de la OTAN...

Me


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *UK se une a EE.UU. en el envío de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania a pesar de las advertencias de Putin*
> 07/06/2022
> 
> Gran Bretaña se une a Estados Unidos en el suministro de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania, a pesar de las nuevas amenazas del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, que dice estar dispuesto a ampliar los ataques a los “centros de decisión” si continúan estas escaladas de Occidente.
> ...




No sé a qué está esperando Putin para romper relaciones con gringos y piratas, cerrar embajadas y decirles claramente:

Si traéis la guerra a nuestras ciudades, nosotros la llevaremos a las vuestras.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Video del lanzamiento de misiles balísticos por parte de la flota del Mar Negro de la Armada Rusa contra objetivos ucranianos


"La LNR informa que nuestras tropas liberaron el pueblo de Borovskoye cerca de Severodonetsk".
(Esperando confirmación)
También se dice que toda la "Contraofensiva de AFU" no fue más que una operación para mantener abierta la cabeza de puente para una retirada de TODAS las fuerzas del bolsillo.


Áreas tomadas y disputadas / asentamientos por RF / Aliados
- que duran 7 dias -


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lanzamiento de Calibre desde el Mar Negro



Más info de este suceso?


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues echando un vistazo a este mapa de proporción de rubios en Rusia, en Rostov el porcentaje sería más o menos como en Austria, el Trentino-Alto Adigio o Polonia. Donde predomina el pelo oscuro es en los lugares esperados: Cáucaso, Kalmikia, Tuva, Yakutia, Yamal, Bashkorstán, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El tema de los colores da para una tesis doctoral, al menos aquí en Moscú.
Debido a la gran rivalidad entre las mujeres, porque recordemos que tocamos a 5 rusas por hombre (y no cuento a ucras, bielorusas y moldavas), las mujeres rusas en Moscú, se destripan unas a otras dependiendo de varios factores.

1) El pelo...las rusas muy rubias, son consideradas directamente como idiotas, en especial si van acompañadas de labios operados (moda en Moscú), y pestañas postizas.
Las rusas de pelo negro son llamadas, despectivamente, черные o черная (negras).

2) El lugar de procedencia. Todas las rusas que no hayan nacido en Moscú, o que lleven viviendo más de dos décadas, son consideradas provincianas directamente, por las autóctonas.

3) Si la pareja de la mujer es occidental, la rusa sube en el escalafón social automáticamente.
Por eso nosotros a río revuelto...ganancia de pescadores. Esto es el PUTO PARAÍSO.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Bueno, con Alemania se tienen relaciones normales. Y antaño había también muchas sucursales nazis en el mundo que opinaban como tú ahora y se quejaban de que sus países plantaran cara a los nazis. Lo mismo pasó con Japón, suaves como un guante y hoy en día son amiguetes. Pues con Rusia igual, no tienen porque tenerse malas relaciones para siempre.



La Alemania Nazi y Japon fueron ocupadas militarmente y gobernadas por los ocupantes ... Crees sinceramente que Rusia esta cerca de ser ocupada militarmente y de que se imponga un gobierno titere o un gobierno de la autoridad de ocupación??


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Medvedev está en llamas esta mañana “A menudo me preguntan por qué mis publicaciones en Telegram son tan duras.
La respuesta es que los odio. Son bastardos y escoria, quieren la muerte para nosotros, Rusia. Y mientras esté vivo, haré todo lo posible para que desaparezcan”.


MFA spox #Zakharova: Las acciones occidentales han convertido a Ucrania en una cabeza de puente militar contra #Rusia, que fue una de las razones para lanzar la #operaciónmilitarespecial. Y continuará hasta que se logren sus objetivos: la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de #Ucrania.


Las primeras imágenes del Svyatogorsk Lavra liberado en la RPD.


Todos los terroristas extranjeros capturados en #Donbass #Mariupol serán condenados a cadena perpetua por crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Gasolina en Kiev: 1,58 eur/l
> 
> Gasolina en Lugansk: 0,66 eur/l



La última vez que estuve en kiev, hace un año o por ahí, llené con 30 euros. 
Estaba solo un poco más cara que en Moscú


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Totalmente. Rusia no tiene nigun interes en "aplastar" ciudades rusas, puente de plata para que los criminales se largen de ahi... es una estrategia de salvamento mas que de invasion.
> 
> En Siria hasta transportaban a los criminales a Idlib para que se largaran de las ciudades importantes



El problema es insistir en hacer algo que no esta funcionando ... Los puentes y vias de retirada los usan las tropas ucranianas en su beneficio y luchan cuando quieren y cuando no los vuelan ellas mismas. Quizás Rusia debería empezar a ser ella misma la que destruya los puentes para al menos dificultar el aprovisionamiento y los movimientos enemigos.


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema es insistir en hacer algo que no esta funcionando ... Los puentes y vias de retirada los usan las tropas ucranianas en su beneficio y luchan cuando quieren y cuando no los vuelan ellas mismas. Quizás Rusia debería empezar a ser ella misma la que destruya los puentes para al menos dificultar el aprovisionamiento y los movimientos enemigos.



Si la tactica lo requiere... pero Rusia esta avanzando, los puentes los derriban los que se retiran o pretenden evitar un avance enemigo.

De todos modos, descarta el sitio a ciudades basado en el agotamiento de los recursos porque entonces los rehenes van a quedarse sin recursos antes que los secuestradores...

Si, esta claro que a lo mejor se rinden antes de agotar los recursos de los civiles, pero ante una situacion con rehenes, creo que prevalece la tactica de dejar una salida a los secuestradores si asi se liberan los rehenes.

Ya se enfrentaran en otro lugar.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema es insistir en hacer algo que no esta funcionando ... Los puentes y vias de retirada los usan las tropas ucranianas en su beneficio y luchan cuando quieren y cuando no los vuelan ellas mismas. Quizás Rusia debería empezar a ser ella misma la que destruya los puentes para al menos dificultar el aprovisionamiento y los movimientos enemigos.



No tengo ni puñetera idea de estrategia militar pero de lo que voy leyendo por aquí y de mi mucha imaginación sale la teoría de que se está tratando de dejar enemigos en número y posibilidades suficientes para ir acabando con ellos pero no en tan gran cantidad que puedan con los rusos.

De ahí saldría ese juego perverso, de dejar escapar y no castigarlos en exceso en la retirada porque en la siguiente ciudad matan hasta morir y te dejan un roto considerable en el ejército entrenado propio pero hay que ir matándolos o herirlos. Eso es desnacificación, dejar sin ejército al enemigo.

Las armas de largo alcance les van a fastidiar más que bien la jugada porque les obliga a internarse más en la parte enemiga y a hacer más daño a la población civil. Pero bueno, es un juego que apenas comienza habrá que ver como pueden responder porque los rusos son buenos y vivos buscando soluciones baratas además pero no son Dios.

Tampoco pueden hacer todo lo que el poderío militar bruto es capaz, no tienen la impresora de la prensa tampoco y si la población de los países amigos se enfada, igual pierden alguno de los pocos que les quedan tras lo chantajes de occidente. El roto en ese aspecto ya se lo han hecho a occidente aun cuando no hayan parado los golpes de estado ni cambiado muchas votaciones, unos cuantos han aprendido que se puede vender más cara la piel y se vence mejor a un enemigo más pobre.

+Por otro lado la economía no parece irles tan mal como se esperaba y son un espejo en el que miran con envidia muchos países y que a la larga conviene muy mucho a los rusos y a todos los perennemente sancionados, sobre todo la moneda... esa si se está admirando debidamente en los países sin impresora y productores de materias primas.

El mayor problema de esa estrategia de tortuga es que al enemigo y son muchos países pensando, le da tiempo a reaccionar y a buscar sustituto y con esa capacidad de proporcionar arma de cien mil países aunque sean malos algunas claro que funcionan. De alguna forma es una contrareloj que se acaba antes el ejército ucraniano y las estrategias de la OTAN o crecen tanto las bajas rusas que les lleven a algún callejón no deseado mas incómodo que el actual.

No mucho más tarde nos debiéramos preguntar si el dinero perdido permite salirse Ucrania con el dinero, las armas y las empresas golfas de occidente enterrados en él o se considera al ejército ruso lo suficientemente ablandado para meterse con él.

Pero que no se nos olvide que el petróleo apremia y que Rusia ha fastidiado en mayor o menor medida todas las rapiñas nuestras en varios países.


----------



## Eslacaña (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Medvedev está en llamas esta mañana “A menudo me preguntan por qué mis publicaciones en Telegram son tan duras.
> La respuesta es que los odio. Son bastardos y escoria, quieren la muerte para nosotros, Rusia. Y mientras esté vivo, haré todo lo posible para que desaparezcan”.
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo que pensé que Medvedev era un blando. En serio y que Putin era el duro. Y resulta que es al revés, Medvedev quiere ir a por todas y Putin parece que se contiene.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Más info de este suceso?



Se lo mismo que tú. Está traducido del ruso y no aportan más información


----------



## willbeend (7 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tema de los colores da para una tesis doctoral, al menos aquí en Moscú.
> Debido a la gran rivalidad entre las mujeres, porque recordemos que tocamos a 5 rusas por hombre (y no cuento a ucras, bielorusas y moldavas), las mujeres rusas en Moscú, se destripan unas a otras dependiendo de varios factores.
> 
> 1) El pelo...las rusas muy rubias, son consideradas directamente como idiotas, en especial si van acompañadas de labios operados (moda en Moscú), y pestañas postizas.
> ...



Seguro que en groso modo es todo una puta bola lo que cuentas... pero cala...


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

El jefe de la administración regional de Zaporizhzhya dice que ahora hay batallas activas cerca de #Orikhiv y #Huliaipole . También afirma que el enemigo está retirando tropas de los distritos de Melitopol y Vasilyevskyi hacia #Kherson .


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

No tengo muy claro lo que ocurre con el último, pero parecería que le están brindando asistencia sanitaria de emergencia y evacuación.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

RF Svyatohiirsk se confirma bajo el control de RF / Aliados - Continúa el ataque a Dolina / Krasnopillya


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo muy claro lo que ocurre con el último, pero parecería que le están brindando asistencia sanitaria de emergencia y evacuación.



"Palasaca"


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jun 2022)

Durante una reunión con la cúpula de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, el ministro confirmó que las ciudades de Sviatogorsk, Krasny Limán y quince otras localidades fueron tomadas bajo control por las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados de las repúblicas populares.








Ministro de Defensa ruso: "Ha sido liberada una parte significativa de las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk"


La cantidad de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos se eleva actualmente a 6.489, precisó Serguéi Shoigú.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo muy claro lo que ocurre con el último, pero parecería que le están brindando asistencia sanitaria de emergencia y evacuación.



Sacan una manta del bolsillo de Doraemon y se lo llevan.
Para ese, la guerra ha terminado. 
Sus dos colegas no han tenido tanta suerte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jun 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Más info de este suceso?



En el proceso de la operación especial rusa en curso en territorio ucraniano, la evidencia documental de ciertos eventos aparece periódicamente en la Web. En las redes sociales apareció un video, grabado desde uno de los barcos de la Armada rusa en el Mar Negro, que muestra cómo se lleva a cabo la tradicional “calibración vespertina” de Ucrania. 

Las imágenes muestran el lanzamiento de una salva de misiles de crucero de largo alcance de la familia Kalibr en las instalaciones de infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El tiroteo se llevó a cabo desde una distancia bastante cercana, como para tal evento.

Se puede ver cómo ocho cohetes se elevan alternativamente hacia el cielo y se dirigen hacia sus objetivos. En consecuencia, los lanzamientos fueron realizados por una de las tres fragatas del proyecto 11356R Burevetnik (Admiral Grigorovich, Admiral Essen y Admiral Makarov), o uno de los cuatro pequeños barcos lanzamisiles (RTO) del proyecto 21631 Buyan-M (Vyshny Volochek), "Orekhovo-Zuevo", "Ingushetia" y "Grayvoron"), que están en servicio con la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia. 

El alcance de los misiles Calibre con base en el mar es de 1.400 km, por lo que sus portadores no necesitan acercarse a la costa. Los portadores de datos de municiones poderosas y de alta precisión también son siete submarinos de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa: un proyecto 877V "Halibut" y seis proyectos 636.3 "Varshavyanka".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 12:04

Los testimonios de los residentes y monjes en Svyatogorsk confirman el hecho de que los nacionalistas ucranianos prendieron fuego deliberadamente al monasterio de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general de división Igor Konashenkov. Ya el 2 de junio, el ejército ucraniano examinó el área donde se encuentra la Reserva Histórica y Arquitectónica de Svyatogorsk para colocar posiciones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y después del incendio provocado, después de haber abierto fuego para intimidar, impidieron los intentos de extinguir el skete de Todos los Santos de la Tierra Rusa.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Señor X (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo muy claro lo que ocurre con el último, pero parecería que le están brindando asistencia sanitaria de emergencia y evacuación.



Así es. El primero ni se enteró de su muerte, el segundo aguantó unos segundos más. El tercero se defiende como un jabato pero le terminan incapacitando, no le matan, le querían vivo. Le recogen en una camilla médica plegable y se lo llevan. La cuestión es saber es si la operación se montó para llevarse a ese soldado en concreto, o les valía uno cualquiera, con lo que si es lo último se puede decir que le tocó la lotería, para él se acabó la guerra y no ha muerto. Pero si es lo primero, que se montó para buscarle a él, no sabría que decir...

Por cierto, estamos subestimando a las fuerzas terrestres rusas, con situaciones como esta se ven que son muy capaces y además, están adquiriendo una experiencia que no se consigue por muchas maniobras o entrenamientos que se hagan (o charlas de género como pasa en algunos sitios y no quiero señalar a nadie).


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> _*La Base = Al Qaeda*_ (en árabe, القاعدة‎, al-Qā'idah, pronunciado /ælqɑːʕɪdɐ/,



No son demasiado descuidados, son prepotentes, la masonada otanica no se esconde...


----------



## Yomateix (7 Jun 2022)

Vaya, vaya, interesante. Tanto intentar meter miedo con las centrales nucleares desde el bando Ucraniano y luego resulta que no permiten que el jefe del OIEA pueda llegar hasta la central nuclear. ¿Por qué le niegan la entrada? (Algo que se está volviendo una costumbre desde el lado Ucraniano, no permitir la entrada a sus propios aliados) ¿Que estarán pensando hacer para no permitirle la entrada? Por supuesto luego si pasa algo culparán a los Rusos.


*Ucrania rechaza que jefe del OIEA visite central nuclear ocupada por los rusos*
*Ucrania* se opone a que el director del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, visite la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* (sur) mientras esté ocupada por los rusos, indicó este martes el operador ucraniano de plantas atómicas.
"*Ucrania no invitó a Grossi a visitar la central de Zaporiyia y le negó en el pasado efectuar una visita de este tipo*. La visita de la central solo será posible cuando *Ucrania* recupere el control del lugar", escribió en Telegram el operador Energoatom.


----------



## pemebe (7 Jun 2022)

BALKAN BLOG: La visita de Lavrov a Belgrado se cancela pero el daño ya está hecho (Extracto)
Por Clare Nuttall en Glasgow 7 de junio de 2022 

La decisión de los vecinos de Serbia de cerrar su espacio aéreo a un sobrevuelo del avión del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, impidió que el máximo diplomático ruso visitara Belgrado esta semana. 

Vucic justifica su negativa a imponer sanciones recordando el apoyo de Rusia durante las guerras de los años 90 en la ex Yugoslavia y el bombardeo de la OTAN sobre Serbia en 1999. También ha hablado repetidamente de Serbia como un país que necesita proteger sus propios intereses. 

*"Ha ocurrido lo impensable... Se ha privado al Estado soberano del derecho a llevar a cabo la política exterior.* En este momento, las actividades internacionales de Serbia están bloqueadas, al menos en dirección a Rusia", declaró Lavrov en una rueda de prensa el 6 de junio. 

"No nos andemos con rodeos. *Esta es otra demostración clara e instructiva de hasta dónde pueden llegar la OTAN y la Unión Europea en el uso de los métodos más básicos para influir en aquellos que se guían por intereses nacionales y no están dispuestos a sacrificar sus principios y su dignidad en aras de las "reglas" impuestas por Occidente en lugar del derecho internacional."*

Mientras que Belgrado está bajo presión externa para alinearse con las sanciones de la UE, existe una fuerte presión dentro de Serbia por parte del amplio y ruidoso segmento pro-ruso de la población para mantener buenas relaciones con Moscú y evitar la imposición de sanciones. En su intervención en el evento Globsec 2022, celebrado en Bratislava el 2 de junio, Vucic dijo que muchos votantes se habían enfadado con su gobierno por respaldar una resolución de la ONU que condenaba la invasión y citó u*na encuesta que muestra que el 77% de la población está en contra de las sanciones.*

Comentando la saga a la emisora pública RTS, Vucic habló de "histeria hacia Serbia". *"No se pueden imaginar cuántas conversaciones hemos tenido, en las que se ha pedido a Serbia que cancele la hospitalidad del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso"*, dijo Vucic.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sigues dandome largas... no, chavalín no... quíen quieres dar CONSEJOS A LA GENTE eres tú... tú eres quíen tiene medicinas para los RUSOS...
> 
> Yo te vuelvo a preguntar: INTERESES DE ESPAÑA...
> 
> ...



Te he demostrado que una nación no tiene intereses, los tiene el estado y tu, como ciudadano, puedes tener los mismos o similares, pero un pasaporte no te da esa "poción mágica"
De hecho, imagina que tienes un negocio en Ucrania, el cual lo has cerrado por la guerra, simplemente por ese detalle, tienes intereses en Ucrania, punto
De todas formas, estamos en un mundo completamente conectado y, por supuesto, si ocurre algo en Rusia a nivel económico te va a afectar, ni lo dudes
Además, tratar de darle la vuelta a eso es absurdo, no solo se ha DEMOSTRADO que el mundo funciona con esa relación entre países de una manera mucho más rápida y, sobre todo, más libre, que es lo más importante

Yo no estoy enviando recursos ni armas a Ucrania, es el estado que me tiene encerrado, el que lo ha hecho a base de amenazas, eso, es muy diferente de lo que quieres pintar tu, pero es la realidad

En todo caso, la humanidad es lo que nos define, y siempre hay muchas cuestiones para las reacciones humanas, aunque gusten o no, y el ejemplo es este hilo, precisamente, sabes por qué? Porque hay personas que viven en Rusia (incluso alguna que vive en Ucrania, aunque ya no aparezca por el hilo) También hay personas que se identifican con los rusos de manera emocional y otros que hacen lo contrario
Todo eso no son intereses de España, son reacciones ante un hecho que es una puta catastrofe como es una guerra, con razón o sin ella, la gente va a posicionarse. Ese es precisamente el motivo de la otra guerra, la que no se ve y donde no hay tanques o militares, que es la guerra de la información

El mundo no es un cortijo pequeño donde todos estamos ordenados, es más bien todo lo contrario, no comprender eso te invalida para tratar de comprender todo lo demás, a nivel político y económico

Pero te montarás un cirio con que si pienso eso, me tengo que ir a vivir "al campo", así que, dejalo, no lo entiendes o no quieres comprenderlo, y a mi me parece incluso bien, si es en lo que confías y te sirve, bien por ti, en serio


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Medvedev está en llamas esta mañana “A menudo me preguntan por qué mis publicaciones en Telegram son tan duras.
> La respuesta es que los odio. Son bastardos y escoria, quieren la muerte para nosotros, Rusia. Y mientras esté vivo, haré todo lo posible para que desaparezcan”.
> 
> 
> ...



No estaría de más incluir esas declaraciones incendiarias de Medvedev, yo al menos es la primera noticia que tengo. Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

YALTA /Crimea/, 7 de junio. /TASS/. *Las autoridades de la región de Kherson creen que lo más probable es que el territorio decida seguir los pasos de Crimea con respecto a la idea de la reunificación con Rusia*, dijo al margen el subjefe de la administración militar-civil de la región de Kherson, Kirill Stremousov. del 15º festival internacional Great Russian Word en Yalta el martes.

El líder de la República de Crimea, Sergey Aksyonov, declaró anteriormente que Crimea en 2014 eligió su propio camino de reunificación con Rusia. *Lo más probable es que los territorios liberados de Donbass y Ucrania utilicen otras soluciones para la integración con Rusia,* de acuerdo con sus características especiales.

"La ideología de la actitud hacia las personas debe tener una dimensión humanitaria explícita. Incluyendo el trabajo sistemático de todas las organizaciones, que demostramos hoy en Crimea. Después de todo, bajo el dominio ucraniano siempre escuché que todo estaba mal en Crimea, pero cuando la gente lo visita de vez en cuando y ven los cambios que han tenido lugar durante ocho años, no solo las nuevas carreteras, sino en términos de calidad de vida, por supuesto, sienten que *Crimea es un ejemplo que vale la pena seguir. RPD tiene sus propias historias, pero Crimea, como decimos, es la mejor manera de regresar al puerto de origen. Con toda probabilidad, la región de Kherson seguirá los pasos de Crimea* ", dijo Stremousov.

Anteriormente, Stremousov dijo que las autoridades de la región de Kherson tenían la intención de iniciar una moción en un futuro próximo a favor de unirse a Rusia en calidad de territorio constituyente de pleno derecho de la federación. Explicó que las autoridades aún no estaban trabajando en los mecanismos de admisión a Rusia, porque ahora estaban completamente enfocados en atender los problemas del día a día de los residentes. El martes, dijo que era probable que la región de Kherson tomara una decisión sobre unirse a Rusia en un referéndum. Luego seguirán las elecciones a los cuerpos legislativos del poder.

Mapa de Oblast de Kherson


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Así es. El primero ni se enteró de su muerte, el segundo aguantó unos segundos más. El tercero se defiende como un jabato pero le terminan incapacitando, no le matan, le querían vivo. Le recogen en una camilla médica plegable y se lo llevan. La cuestión es saber es si la operación se montó para llevarse a ese soldado en concreto, o les valía uno cualquiera, con lo que si es lo último se puede decir que le tocó la lotería, para él se acabó la guerra y no ha muerto. Pero si es lo primero, que se montó para buscarle a él, no sabría que decir...
> 
> Por cierto, estamos subestimando a las fuerzas terrestres rusas, con situaciones como esta se ven que son muy capaces y además, están adquiriendo una experiencia que no se consigue por muchas maniobras o entrenamientos que se hagan (o charlas de género como pasa en algunos sitios y no quiero señalar a nadie).



Sobre el tema de la experiencia de los soldados, añadiría la motivación. El soldado que avanza en el minuto 1.08 por el flanco hacia la posición del herido, me ha recordado al soldado que entraba a la cabeza del pelotón en la trinchera enemiga, en el famoso vídeo de la semana pasada (el del soldado que devolvía las granadas). Ese movimiento no lo hace un soldado temeroso ni uno que esté ahí por obligación. Son movimientos que delatan preparación, confianza y una moral muy alta, así como un acuerdo mental total para con el ideario de la operación.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Instan al Gobierno alemán a autorizar el envío de tanques por parte de España a Ucrania.*
La presidenta de la Comisión de Defensa del Bundestag, Mari-Agnes Strack Zimmermann, y la oposición conservadora, formada por la Unión Cristianodemócrata (CDU) y la Unión Socialcristiana (CDU/CSU) han instado al Gobierno alemán a autorizar el envío de *tanques Leopard* a* Ucrania* por parte de *España*.

Los llamamientos se producen antes de que haya un pedido oficial por parte de *España* para que Alemania autorice el envío de los tanques y basados solo en informaciones de prensa, aún no confirmadas oficialmente.

Los *Leopard* son de fabricación alemana y las ventas de armas de parte de Alemania contienen una cláusula especial por la que Berlín se reserva el derecho de aprobar o rechazar el envío del material a terceros países.


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

Hambrunas garantizadas, pues esto, de hacerse llevaría mucho tiempo y tampoco Rusia puede permitir que se metan loa ucranianos allí en el mar con la buena excusa de que es "sólo para desminar", complicado...

*El Kremlin dice que Ucrania debe desminar su costa para poder exportar grano*
12:42 || 07/06/2022


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Hambrunas garantizadas, pues esto, de hacerse llevaría mucho tiempo y tampoco Rusia puede permitir que se metan loa ucranianos allí en el mar con la buena excusa de que es "sólo para desminar", complicado...
> 
> *El Kremlin dice que Ucrania debe desminar su costa para poder exportar grano*
> 12:42 || 07/06/2022



Tienen Odessa minado, no creo que los deminen


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, los militares georgianos en el servicio de UKR (publicando un video de ellos mismos) han sido enviados a la zona industrial de Azot en Severodonetsk.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Fuerzas armadas rusas: exhaustas y afligidas.*
Los ejércitos rusos parecen estar cada vez más cansados y afligidos, según informa _The Guardian_, recogiendo testimonios de varios soldados que habrían pedido en vano que les permitieran volver a casa después de tres meses de *guerra*.

Según informa el diario británico, el ejército ruso habría tenido varios éxitos en el este de *Ucrania*, pero a un precio muy alto: el hambre, el frío, la falta de medicamentos, han hecho que las condiciones en el frente sean cada vez más severas, con muchos soldados luchando contra enfermedades crónicas y trastornos mentales.

También hay quienes han recurrido a un abogado para tratar de tener un respiro, pero los jefes militares han informado que nadie puede ser reemplazado.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## EMPEDOCLES (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No tengo muy claro lo que ocurre con el último, pero parecería que le están brindando asistencia sanitaria de emergencia y evacuación.



Así parece. Tiene pinta de que quieren alguno vivo para sacarle información.

El que lo captura se arriesga un huevo yendo 30 o 40 metros a descubierto a por el.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menudo retraso calzas, me dices algo que ni siquiera había discutido, lo que te digo, y no te enteras, es que China no es comunista, es un sistema mixto, su éxito se basa en un Estado fuerte que controla, pero que deja que la iniciativa privada tenga vía libre para crear riqueza. Y por supuesto que no se deja mangonear por plutócratas, pero eso es porque además, los dirigentes chinos parecen amar algo a su país y no se lo ceden a nadie de fuera, como desgraciadamente hacen los dirigentes europeos, especialmente los españoles.
> 
> Me hace gracia que me atribuyas cosas que no digo, a eso se le llama retraso.



A ver, artista con tu comunismo pa'cá y tu comunismo pa'llá... Y te enteras de algo:
No existen los Estados comunistas, porque Estado=comunista es un oximorón ¿Ya?

La República Popular de China es un Estado socialista (a su propio estilo, por supuesto),
Y en el socialismo (vaya usted pillando) la economía privada sigue existiendo como tal.
Sin embargo, atento al dato  , los medios de producción estratégicos y las finanzas,
así como sus estrategias, son de propiedad estatal; las empresas privadas y/o los 
multimillonarios no dirigen ni deciden ni pintan nada en las políticas económicas chinas.

Vaya aprendiendo y déjese de fantasías con lo que no existe.


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Según los informes, los militares georgianos en el servicio de UKR (publicando un video de ellos mismos) han sido enviados a la zona industrial de Azot en Severodonetsk.



Se les ve entusiasmados e irradiando positividad.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Así es. El primero ni se enteró de su muerte, el segundo aguantó unos segundos más. El tercero se defiende como un jabato pero le terminan incapacitando, no le matan, le querían vivo. Le recogen en una camilla médica plegable y se lo llevan. La cuestión es saber es si la operación se montó para llevarse a ese soldado en concreto, o les valía uno cualquiera, con lo que si es lo último se puede decir que le tocó la lotería, para él se acabó la guerra y no ha muerto. Pero si es lo primero, que se montó para buscarle a él, no sabría que decir...
> 
> Por cierto, estamos subestimando a las fuerzas terrestres rusas, con situaciones como esta se ven que son muy capaces y además, están adquiriendo una experiencia que no se consigue por muchas maniobras o entrenamientos que se hagan (o charlas de género como pasa en algunos sitios y no quiero señalar a nadie).



De donde atacan los rusos hay 2 cuerpos que no se mueven, probablemente esos 3 pobres ucranianos quedaron después del ataque principal de la artillería o dron (por la cámara que graba típica de ataque dirigido)

o para que no digan los otaneros que somos fanáticos prorrusos, esos cuerpos que no se mueven son perdidas rusas por una confrontación directa (pero aquí no tendría sentido esta grabación aérea)


----------



## chemarin (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A ver, artista con tu comunismo pa'cá y tu comunismo pa'llá... Y te enteras de algo:
> No existen los Estados comunistas, porque Estado=comunista es un oximorón ¿Ya?
> 
> La República Popular de China es un Estado socialista (a su propio estilo, por supuesto),
> ...



Tonto los cojones, no dices nada que yo no haya dicho. Menudo retraso gastas amiguete, por eso eres comunista, porque tú (y muchos otros retrasadetes como tú) si lo sois, en la práctica por supuesto que ningún Estado es comunista, ni siquiera son socialistas, ese es el nombre que se ponen para que los gilipuertas como tú los defiendan en los foros. Tonto del culo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

las minas son los submarinos rusos

es fascinante como os tragais el cuento de que rusia vela por la seguridad de los buques ucranianos cuando arrasa las ciudades hasta el escombro 



Argentium dijo:


> Hambrunas garantizadas, pues esto, de hacerse llevaría mucho tiempo y tampoco Rusia puede permitir que se metan loa ucranianos allí en el mar con la buena excusa de que es "sólo para desminar", complicado...
> 
> *El Kremlin dice que Ucrania debe desminar su costa para poder exportar grano*
> 12:42 || 07/06/2022


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Дмитрий Медведев – Telegram


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## ferrys (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Instan al Gobierno alemán a autorizar el envío de tanques por parte de España a Ucrania.*
> La presidenta de la Comisión de Defensa del Bundestag, Mari-Agnes Strack Zimmermann, y la oposición conservadora, formada por la Unión Cristianodemócrata (CDU) y la Unión Socialcristiana (CDU/CSU) han instado al Gobierno alemán a autorizar el envío de *tanques Leopard* a* Ucrania* por parte de *España*.
> 
> Los llamamientos se producen antes de que haya un pedido oficial por parte de *España* para que Alemania autorice el envío de los tanques y basados solo en informaciones de prensa, aún no confirmadas oficialmente.
> ...



No se si somos analfabetos, malintencionados o directamente tontos, que todo puede ser.

Coges un tanque de segunda mano con 30 años practicamente y los metes en un almacén durante 10 años. Vamos a olvidarnos que parece que hubo inundaciones en esos almacenes. Al cabo de 10 años, ese tanque no va a estar operativo. Diga el experto de turno lo que quiera. Para que esté operativo van a tener que comprobar y reemplazar un montón de cosas. Curiosamente lo que haga falta viene de Alemania. Si no te llega de Alemania ese tanque no funciona.
¿Cuanto tiempo va a llevar esa operación?. Aún con todo el mundo cooperando, unos mesecitos vas a tardar como mínimo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> _*La Base = Al Qaeda*_ (en árabe, القاعدة‎, al-Qā'idah, pronunciado /ælqɑːʕɪdɐ/,




He leído y releído una de las obras de referencia sobre el asunto, _Al Qaeda_, de Gilles Kepel. No digo que me parezca la verdad absoluta (me parece razonable ser cautelosos con los académicos occidentales) pero cuenta lo del significado "base de datos", es decir, listas de guerrilleros y mercenarios entrenados por EEUU y otros para joder a los rusos y a otros en Afganistán y más allá. Lo que no entiendo es la relación entre Al-Qaeda-"base de datos" y el programa de _La Base_ en _Público Tv._


----------



## Señor X (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la experiencia de los soldados, añadiría la motivación. El soldado que avanza en el minuto 1.08 por el flanco hacia la posición del herido, me ha recordado al soldado que entraba a la cabeza del pelotón en la trinchera enemiga, en el famoso vídeo de la semana pasada (el del soldado que devolvía las granadas). Ese movimiento no lo hace un soldado temeroso ni uno que esté ahí por obligación. Son movimientos que delatan preparación, confianza y una moral muy alta, así como un acuerdo mental total para con el ideario de la operación.



Toda la operación estaba preparadísima. Seguro que muchos no os habréis dado cuenta del rodeo brutal que hizo el "médico", desaparece aproximadamente en 0:56 dirección norte y espera a que el soldado que le incapacita, que es el mismo que se acerca, compruebe que no tiene granadas preparadas o alguna sorpresa, y entonces ya se acercan. Todos tenían el rol asignado y lo ejecutaron de forma muy eficiente.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Se les ve entusiasmados e irradiando positividad.



Hay que reconocer que los ukros no son tan nazis, no discriminan nunca a la hora de mandar carne de cañon

australiano, estadounidendese, ingles, georgiano, bielorruso, checheno......me la pela, pal frente que vas


----------



## pemebe (7 Jun 2022)

APNEWS.

*Rusia envía más tropas en medio del bombardeo del este de Ucrania*
Por JOHN LEICESTER y HANNA ARHIROVA

KYIV, Ucrania (AP) - *Rusia está desplegando refuerzos de tropas en el este de Ucrania para ayudar a capturar una ciudad clave, dijo un funcionario ucraniano el martes, mientras la artillería de Moscú mantuvo un bombardeo destinado a moler las defensas ucranianas.*

El gobernador de Luhansk, Serhiy Haidai, dijo a The Associated Press que las fuerzas rusas controlan las afueras industriales de Sievierodonetsk, una de las dos ciudades de la región de Luhansk que aún están en manos ucranianas.

"Los combates callejeros más duros continúan, con diferentes grados de éxito", dijo Haidai. "La situación cambia constantemente, pero los ucranianos están repeliendo los ataques".

*Rusia parece empeñada en capturar toda la parte oriental del Donbás de Ucrania, formada por las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk.* Aunque las fuerzas del Kremlin tienen una potencia de fuego superior, los defensores ucranianos -entre los que se encuentran las fuerzas más entrenadas del país- están atrincherados y tienen la capacidad de contraatacar.

Sin embargo, la estrategia de Moscú ha sufrido numerosos reveses desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania el 24 de febrero, incluido un intento fallido de tomar Kiev, la capital.

*Las fuerzas de Moscú también mantuvieron un bombardeo de artillería sobre Lisychansk, una ciudad cercana a Sievierodonetsk que está casi totalmente controlada por las tropas rusas.*

"Se está produciendo una destrucción total de la ciudad, los bombardeos rusos se han intensificado considerablemente en las últimas 24 horas. Los rusos están utilizando tácticas de tierra quemada", dijo Haidai.

En total, las fuerzas ucranianas habían repelido 10 ataques rusos en las últimas 24 horas, según Haidai. *Su informe no pudo ser verificado de forma independiente.*

Ucrania está recibiendo armas y municiones de Occidente para ayudar a rechazar los incesantes ataques rusos. Esa ayuda se ha convertido en un objetivo para la artillería y los aviones de guerra rusos.

Rusia afirmó el martes que sus fuerzas eliminaron dos sistemas de artillería cedidos por Estados Unidos y un obús suministrado por Noruega.

El general de división Igor Konashenkov dijo que la artillería rusa destruyó otros equipos ucranianos en el este del país, mientras que la fuerza aérea rusa atacó concentraciones de tropas y equipos ucranianos y posiciones de artillería.* Las afirmaciones de Konashenkov no han podido ser confirmadas de forma independiente.

En Kiev, mientras tanto, estaba previsto realizar las autopsias a decenas de combatientes ucranianos muertos en la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.

Los cadáveres fueron devueltos a Ucrania por los ocupantes rusos* de la planta, similar a una fortaleza, situada en la destruida ciudad de Mariupol, donde su última batalla se convirtió en un símbolo de la resistencia contra la invasión de Moscú.

El Regimiento Azov fue una de las unidades ucranianas que defendió la planta siderúrgica durante casi tres meses antes de rendirse en mayo ante los incesantes ataques rusos por tierra, mar y aire.

*No está claro cuántos cuerpos pueden quedar en la planta.*


----------



## risto mejido (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Fuerzas armadas rusas: exhaustas y afligidas.*
> Los ejércitos rusos parecen estar cada vez más cansados y afligidos, según informa _The Guardian_, recogiendo testimonios de varios soldados que habrían pedido en vano que les permitieran volver a casa después de tres meses de *guerra*.
> 
> Según informa el diario británico, el ejército ruso habría tenido varios éxitos en el este de *Ucrania*, pero a un precio muy alto: el hambre, el frío, la falta de medicamentos, han hecho que las condiciones en el frente sean cada vez más severas, con muchos soldados luchando contra enfermedades crónicas y trastornos mentales.
> ...


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

El Gobierno de Transición de Chad ha declarado la emergencia alimentaria y nutricional al albur de la guerra en Ucrania y una pobre cosecha. En el vecino Níger y en el resto del continente africano la inseguridad alimentaria está al alza. 

Chad's transitional government has declared a food and nutrition emergency in the wake of the Ukraine war and a poor harvest. In neighboring Niger and much of the African continent, food insecurity is skyrocketing.

https://m.dw.com/en/chad-declares-fo...all/a-62044682


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te he demostrado que una nación no tiene intereses, los tiene el estado y tu, como ciudadano, puedes tener los mismos o similares, pero un pasaporte no te da esa "poción mágica"
> De hecho, imagina que tienes un negocio en Ucrania, el cual lo has cerrado por la guerra, simplemente por ese detalle, tienes intereses en Ucrania, punto
> De todas formas, estamos en un mundo completamente conectado y, por supuesto, si ocurre algo en Rusia a nivel económico te va a afectar, ni lo dudes
> Además, tratar de darle la vuelta a eso es absurdo, no solo se ha DEMOSTRADO que el mundo funciona con esa relación entre países de una manera mucho más rápida y, sobre todo, más libre, que es lo más importante
> ...



Chavalín, chavalín, chavalín... no veas en los demás la estrechez de tu mente... y lo siento, pero no... 

Claro que deberías probar el monte... que no lo entiendes, eso lo sé, pero es por ello que te recomiendo que pongas en práctica los límites de tus pensamientos...

El Rambo Gallego ya te digo que no consideraba el convencionalismo del ESTADO un lugar apto para sus ideas... que estés o no de acuerdo con él es lo de menos... así que adoptó un enfoque específico y se fue a vivir al monte, cosa más que chunga...pero... pero... para vivir en el monte se precisan ALIMENTOS, entre otras cosas ESO DE LA LIBERTAD total nunca es... al empezar a pensar cómo alimentarse topó que lo mejor era robar alimentos... y... y... esto DEBIERA MOVILIZAR AL *ESTADO... *NO LO HIZO, el malvado y pérfido estado no se preocupa demasiado por los individuos... PERO... PERO... la SOCIEDAD sí se movilizó y entonces el estado actuó...

La diferencia entre el estado y la sociedad a veces es ínfima pero existe... y claro, tú vete a Ceuta y me cuentas si un estado tiene o no intereses... y sí somos ciudadanos del mundo, pero CADA UNO ES DE SU PAPA Y SU MAMA.. y ya si hablamos de paises, pues es lo que es...

Ahora, sobre la eficiencia de la sociedad... te lo voy a contar cuando haya escasez de alimentos y me vas a contar lo que acontecerá... la EFICIENCIA del sistema visto en el corto plazo, CHOCA con la EFICIENCIA del sistema visto a largo en las condiciones negativas; por eso hay SECTORES ESTRATÉGICOS Y LOS ESTADOS, representantes de las sociedades DEBIERAN protegerlos...

La humanidad es un concepto muy bello y muy hermoso, tanto como la libertad y el buenrollismo... PERO son conceptos vacios que se suelen utilizar muy INTERESADAMENTE para que las mentes estrechas y las mentes listillas hagan lo que les apetezca... los palestinos van a lo suyo y los israelies a lo que ellos deciden, los arabes y los persas no se llevan nada bien y ni te cuento el rollito que hay con los yemenies, pero ni siquiera los polacos entienden a los rusos y los holandeses no aceptan a nadie, ni te cuento el desajuste que hay entre tribus en Africa... ¿se queda ahí la cosa?, no los ingleses entienden que son imperio y los demás, vete a Gibraltar; los chinos son racistas a pleno y desprecian a todos los occidentales, igual que los japoneses, pero entre ellos se odian más; los alemanes son la leche, pero no los hay más racistas, en la intimidad, eso sí y ya no tan en público como hace unas décadas, que ahora su país es menos país suyo que de los turcos, de estos mejor no hablar... y todo eso que te cuento es sin entrar en las diferentes visiones religioso-sociales que eso daría para armar una buena...

Humanidad es respetar al otro y... no permitir que ese otro pisotee tus intereses, SI PUEDES, que muchas veces, como nos ocurre en Gibraltar pues toca lo que toca y es lo que hay...

Así que déjate de MEMECES...


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

Situación del campo de batalla, Slavyansk está a 20 km de las fuerzas de RU


----------



## pemebe (7 Jun 2022)

Por qué el mercado de fertilizantes podría ser la palanca oculta de Rusia (The Hill)
POR TOBIAS BURNS - 06/07/22 5:31 AM ET

Los economistas y los responsables políticos afirman que Rusia puede tener una influencia hasta ahora oculta sobre Ucrania, y sobre el suministro mundial de alimentos.

*Les preocupa que las restricciones autoimpuestas a la exportación de fertilizantes por parte de Rusia, el principal proveedor mundial del producto, puedan hacer subir aún más el coste de los alimentos y perjudicar las cosechas mundiales en 2023 y más adelante.*

La invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha sido un factor que ha contribuido a la subida del 30% de los precios internacionales de los alimentos y del 10% de los precios de los alimentos en Estados Unidos durante el último año, ya que las cadenas de suministro siguen tambaleándose tras la pandemia de coronavirus.

Pero la presión sobre los precios ejercida en los mercados agrícolas por las exportaciones ucranianas, como el trigo y el aceite de girasol, se ha debido hasta ahora sobre todo a problemas con su transporte, con barcos de carga atascados en puertos bloqueados que, según las autoridades rusas, deben ser limpiados de minas.

Un cambio en la política rusa de fertilizantes podría ir un paso más allá, provocando problemas en la producción de alimentos, además de la distribución.

"Si los fertilizantes no fluyen, el mundo producirá menos", dijo en una entrevista el economista jefe de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), Máximo Torero. "Por eso decimos que el año que viene podríamos tener un problema de disponibilidad de alimentos, y también de acceso a los mismos como el que tenemos hoy".

El menor uso de fertilizantes se traduce en un menor rendimiento de los cultivos, independientemente de los problemas de la cadena de suministro, dijo Torero. 

"Eso es lo que creará el problema de la disponibilidad de alimentos [además del] acceso a los mismos. Eso es lo que nos preocupa, ese es para nosotros el escenario más dramático. Y eso es lo que tenemos que evitar", añadió.

*Incluso sin una restricción a las exportaciones, las empresas internacionales han dudado en comprar fertilizantes de la fuertemente sancionada Rusia,* que es el principal exportador mundial de aditivos para el suelo que contienen nitrógeno, así como aquellos con fósforo y potasio, todos ellos subproductos de la vasta industria energética rusa. 

En 2019, Rusia exportó 5.500 millones de kilos de estos fertilizantes, más del doble que el segundo mayor exportador, la Unión Europea, y casi cuatro veces más que el tercer exportador, Bélgica, según cifras del Banco Mundial.

*Esta vacilación comercial hizo que Estados Unidos ofreciera la semana pasada "cartas de tranquilidad" a las empresas que se plantean comprar cereales y fertilizantes rusos. Estos avisos aseguran a los compradores que no se enfrentarán a sanciones por utilizar productos no sancionados.*

"El fertilizante, como saben, se ha convertido en un gran problema, y Rusia es un gran exportador de fertilizantes. Sólo tienen que abrir sus propios mercados y poner fin a esta guerra, acabar con el bloqueo del que son responsables y permitir que los alimentos fluyan", declaró el mes pasado a la BBC la embajadora de Estados Unidos ante la ONU, Linda Thomas-Greenfield. 

En una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU celebrada en mayo sobre la seguridad alimentaria, el Secretario de Estado Anthony Blinken subrayó que "las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos y muchos otros países incluyen deliberadamente reservas para alimentos, para fertilizantes y semillas procedentes de Rusia, y estamos trabajando con los países todos los días para asegurarnos de que entienden que las sanciones no impiden el flujo de estos artículos". 

Entre los países que más dependen de las exportaciones de fertilizantes a base de nitrógeno de Rusia y de Bielorrusia, aliada de Rusia, se encuentran Singapur, Mongolia y Panamá, y *Estados Unidos recibe más del 20% de sus fertilizantes importados de ambos países, *según la empresa alemana de estudios de mercado Statista. 

*Rusia, por su parte, ve una contradicción en la postura occidental de imponer sanciones agresivas contra el país y, al mismo tiempo, exigir el acceso comercial a sus productos agrícolas y subproductos energéticos. *

"La UE ha declarado abiertamente una guerra económica y comercial sin cuartel contra nuestro país, en total olvido de la posición de Rusia como proveedor mundial clave de productos agrícolas básicos (trigo, cebada, girasoles, fertilizantes minerales y cultivos forrajeros), incluso para los países de bajos ingresos, que están sujetos a riesgos de escasez de alimentos", dijo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso en un comunicado. "En lugar de hacer acusaciones infundadas, los líderes europeos deberían más bien dirigir su atención a corregir los errores de cálculo sistémicos en sus propias políticas macroeconómicas, monetarias, comerciales, energéticas y agroindustriales". 

"Estamos profundamente preocupados por una posible crisis alimentaria y somos muy conscientes de la importancia del suministro de productos básicos socialmente importantes", añadió el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores. "*Rusia espera tener una buena cosecha de trigo este año, lo que permitirá a nuestro país ofrecer 25 millones de toneladas de grano para la exportación a partir del 1 de agosto de 2022. Nuestra capacidad de exportación de fertilizantes de junio a diciembre de 2022 ascenderá al menos a 22 millones de toneladas (el 20% del consumo mundial en este periodo)." *

Los legisladores estadounidenses, sin embargo, no están muy dispuestos a confiar en las garantías rusas. 

El representante Josh Harder (demócrata de California) presentó el mes pasado una ley que ampliaría un programa de ayuda del gobierno para los agricultores que se enfrentan a los crecientes costes de los insumos. 

El acuerdo de financiación del Departamento de Agricultura, conocido como programa de incentivos a la calidad medioambiental, "proporciona a los productores agrícolas y a los gestores forestales no industriales recursos financieros y ayuda individualizada para planificar y llevar a cabo mejoras" que pueden conducir a "un suelo más sano y un mejor hábitat para la fauna y la flora, al tiempo que se mejoran las operaciones agrícolas." 

El proyecto de ley de Harder instituiría un acuerdo temporal de reparto de costes de hasta el 100% entre los agricultores que se acojan al programa y el Departamento de Agricultura. 

Los agricultores que se acojan al programa y trabajen "para desarrollar y aplicar un plan de gestión de nutrientes para su explotación tendrán acceso a estos pagos", dijo Harder en mayo ante la Comisión de Agricultura de la Cámara de Representantes. 

"Esto es más crítico que nunca, ya que hemos visto subir el coste de todo a nuestro alrededor, y sabemos cuánto ha perjudicado a nuestros productores, especialmente cuando intentan comprar insumos como los fertilizantes", dijo. "A medida que aumentan los precios de los fertilizantes, la gente necesita alternativas, y esto va a ayudar a resolverlo. También va a fomentar las prácticas de conservación. Va a reducir el uso de fertilizantes, disminuir los costes". 

Aunque Rusia ha negado que su invasión haya contribuido a una crisis alimentaria, la FAO de la ONU culpa al conflicto en términos inequívocos. 

"Está claro que la guerra ha dado lugar a un desafío masivo, y en deterioro, de la seguridad alimentaria", dijo la agencia en una evaluación de marzo. "Ya ha perturbado de forma significativa los medios de subsistencia durante la temporada de cultivo agrícola, a través de las limitaciones de acceso físico y los daños a los hogares, los activos productivos, las tierras agrícolas, las carreteras y otras infraestructuras civiles".


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*EEUU cree que Rusia "roba" las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos "para venderlas a beneficio propio"*
El jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, Antony Blinken, ha juzgado como "creíbles" las informaciones de que *Rusia* "roba" las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos, bloqueadas debido a la *guerra*, "para venderlas a beneficio propio".

"Hay reportes creíbles (...) de que* Rusia* está robando las exportaciones de cereales de *Ucrania* para venderlas a beneficio propio", dijo Blinken en una conferencia de prensa virtual sobre la inseguridad alimentaria.

*Moscú *está "acaparando sus propias exportaciones de alimentos también", lo que está disparando los precios de trigo y otros cereales en el mundo y hace temer una escasez, añadió Blinken.

El secretario de Estado dijo que *Rusia* bloquea la salida de cargueros con cereales del puerto de Odessa en el mar Negro y acusó al presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin *de "chantaje" al buscar con esto un retiro de sanciones internacionales por la *invasión a Ucrania*.

"Un bloque naval ruso en el mar Negro impide que la cosecha ucraniana sea encaminada a sus destinos normales", dijo. "Todo esto es deliberado".

El New York Times había reportado de la advertencia que Washington le hizo a mediados de mayo a 14 países, principalmente en África, de que cargueros rusos transportaban "cereales ucranianos robados".


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

Repasemos el contexto y antecedentes (más amplio que lo militar).

Y el por qué de la continuación del conflicto militar.

Sugiero.


----------



## dabuti (7 Jun 2022)

Hungría dice que Zelenski tiene problemas mentales y Ucrania lo acusa de "ponerse de parte del mal"


Ucrania y Hungría se han enzarzado en un cruce de declaraciones después de que el presidente del Parlamento húngaro, Laszlo Kover, asegurara que el




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

YO CREO QEU ESTA PAYASADA DE LA OTAN YA HA DURADO DEMASIADO, USA NO PINTA NADA EN EL ORDEN MUNDIAL, A VER SI SE ENTERAN .. SOMOS 7000 MILLONES EN EL MUNDO Y EL PUTO OCCIDENTE SOLO 900 MILLONES


*El oligarca ruso que se ha salvado de las sanciones de Occidente por los intereses de sus minas de níquel*

Fiel a Putin, Vladimir Potanin es el segundo hombre más rico de Rusia y se ha quedado fuera de la lista de oligarcas sancionados ya que, si se tomaran medidas drásticas contra sus minas de níquel en Siberia, la economía mundial caería en picado












El oligarca ruso que se ha salvado de las sanciones de Occidente por los intereses de sus minas de níquel


Corren tiempos difíciles para los oligarcas rusos. Las sanciones occidentales restringen su libertad de movimiento y congelan sus activos en el extranjero: ya hay villas y yates...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Fuerzas armadas rusas: exhaustas y afligidas.*
> Los ejércitos rusos parecen estar cada vez más cansados y afligidos, según informa _The Guardian_, recogiendo testimonios de varios soldados que habrían pedido en vano que les permitieran volver a casa después de tres meses de *guerra*.
> 
> Según informa el diario británico, el ejército ruso habría tenido varios éxitos en el este de *Ucrania*, pero a un precio muy alto: el hambre, el frío, la falta de medicamentos, han hecho que las condiciones en el frente sean cada vez más severas, con muchos soldados luchando contra enfermedades crónicas y trastornos mentales.
> ...



Madre mia, el nivel de la propaganda anglo es cada vez más bajo.
Y menudas tragaderas teneis los triplevacunados de mierda. No me extraña que os utilicen como ratas de laboratorio.


----------



## pemebe (7 Jun 2022)

_*El mejor articulo que he leido con palabras de expertos en el tema*_

*Asia puede ofrecer un mercado para el petróleo ruso tras la prohibición de la UE (The Hill)*
POR RACHEL FRAZIN Y ZACK BUDRYK 

Países como China e India tienen el poder de socavar la última medida de la Unión Europea de sancionar a Rusia por su invasión de Ucrania, disminuyendo potencialmente el impacto de una de las acciones económicas más significativas que Occidente ha tomado contra la nación hasta ahora. 

El viernes, la UE acordó oficialmente prohibir las importaciones de la mayor parte del petróleo procedente de Rusia, uniéndose a los países, incluido Estados Unidos, que han prometido renunciar al petróleo del país. 

Pero los expertos afirman que la medida no llevará a Rusia a la condición de paria económico, ya que otros países, entre ellos grandes economías como China e India, seguirán importando sus combustibles y darán al Kremlin una fuente de ingresos alternativa. 

*"Esperamos que la mayor parte de los volúmenes que Rusia exporta actualmente sean absorbidos por otros mercados", dijo Alan Gelder, vicepresidente de refinado, productos químicos y mercados petroleros de la empresa de investigación energética Wood Mackenzie. 

"Si todavía son capaces de encontrar compradores para sus exportaciones, y tendrán que negociar un precio, significa que están obteniendo un flujo de ingresos constante. Si todo el mundo dijera que no, sería muy diferente, pero el mundo no está diciendo eso"*, añadió Gelder. 

*Patrick De Haan, jefe de análisis de petróleo de GasBuddy, dijo que es probable que China e India se vean aún más incentivados a comprar petróleo tras el embargo europeo. *

"La pregunta más importante es: *¿qué tan fácil va a ser para ese petróleo ruso llegar a un país como China e India, que probablemente seguirá comprando?*". dijo De Haan, añadiendo que es *"una especie de cambio en las compras y el consumo de petróleo". *

Para complicar aún más el asunto, De Haan dijo que *el petróleo ruso es de una calidad que lo hace deseable en los mercados internacionales. 

"Es el petróleo más pesado que se destila en moléculas más deseables, como el gasóleo, que es lo que Europa está deseando en este momento"*, dijo. 

Y Kristine Berzina, jefa del equipo de geopolítica de la Alianza para la Seguridad de la Democracia, dijo que e*l hecho de que la prohibición no entre en vigor de inmediato también podría socavar su eficacia al dar a Rusia más tiempo para ajustarse*. 

Dijo que las alarmas en el mercado pueden elevar los precios del petróleo a corto plazo, lo que da a Rusia un beneficio ya que vende el petróleo por ahora, y el país también podrá trabajar con otros países como India que probablemente compren el petróleo. 

*"Pueden negociar los precios allí e intentar ajustarse al hecho de que tendrán que acudir a otros mercados a largo plazo",* dijo. 

Ben Cahill, investigador principal del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales, dijo que, a pesar de las limitaciones, las sanciones de la UE son probablemente la acción más significativa que el mundo ha tomado hasta la fecha para limitar el uso del petróleo ruso. 

"Esta es definitivamente la medida más consecuente hasta ahora en términos de restricción de las exportaciones rusas", dijo. "La gran pregunta es hasta qué punto esto dejará fuera de servicio al petróleo ruso y hasta qué punto sólo redirigirá el petróleo ruso de Europa a Asia". 

Estimó que la medida podría dejar fuera de servicio hasta un millón de barriles diarios de petróleo ruso. El año pasado, Rusia exportó casi 5 millones de barriles diarios. 

Añadió que la disposición que prohíbe a las empresas de la UE asegurar el transporte de petróleo ruso podría reducir considerablemente las ventas del Kremlin.

"Cualquier barco que transporte petróleo o productos petrolíferos rusos no puede obtener un seguro de una compañía de seguros de la UE o del Reino Unido", dijo, señalando que se espera que el Reino Unido también prohíba este tipo de seguros. 

"Si eres propietario de un barco, serás muy, muy reacio a levantar un cargamento de crudo ruso si no puedes asegurarlo, e incluso te podrían bloquear la entrada a algunos puertos", dijo. 

Sin embargo, *el mundo no ha ido tan lejos como podría para obstaculizar las exportaciones de petróleo ruso. Los países se han abstenido de aplicar "sanciones secundarias" en las que penalizarían a otros países por comprar petróleo ruso.*

"Todavía no hemos llegado a ese punto", dijo Cahill. *"Si empieza a fluir demasiado hacia India y China, los responsables políticos podrían reaccionar ante ello". *

Pero dada la estrechez del mercado del petróleo, advirtió, *"unas sanciones secundarias que realmente intentaran sacar a Rusia del mercado mundial del petróleo tendrían un enorme impacto en todo el mundo, y creo que sería extremadamente controvertido y bastante arriesgado"*. 

La UE es mucho más dependiente del petróleo ruso que Estados Unidos. Como parte del paquete de sanciones, la UE incluyó una serie de exenciones para suavizar la transición, incluyendo a Bulgaria, a la que se le permitirá importar petróleo crudo y refinado por mar hasta finales de 2024 debido a su "exposición geográfica específica". Croacia, por su parte, podrá importar el petróleo ruso necesario para el funcionamiento de sus refinerías hasta 2023. 

Y las empresas seguirán pudiendo importar el petróleo por oleoducto, lo que supondrá un alivio para países como Hungría y Eslovaquia. 

Sin embargo, añadió De Haan, *la falta de importaciones rusas puede ser pronto el menor de los problemas petroleros de Europa y Estados Unidos, ya que los precios de los combustibles en todo el mundo se disparan.* 

*"Creo que lo más preocupante en las últimas dos semanas es ver cómo disminuyen los inventarios mundiales de productos refinados", dijo. "Y teniendo en cuenta que hemos visto varios cierres de refinerías, francamente, en Estados Unidos y en Europa en los últimos tres años, casi me pregunto si eso va a ser un problema mayor en el futuro que el corte de petróleo ruso por parte de la Unión Europea".*


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Soldados rusos se niegan a luchar en Ucrania.*
Algunas tropas rusas se niegan a volver a luchar en *Ucrania* debido a sus experiencias en el frente al comienzo de la guerra, según activistas y abogados de derechos humanos rusos. La BBC ha estado hablando con uno de esos soldados: "No quiero volver a *Ucrania* para matar y que me maten".

Sergey dice que está traumatizado por su experiencia en *Ucrania*. "Había pensado que éramos el ejército ruso, el más súper tonto del mundo", dice amargamente el joven. En cambio, se esperaba que operaran sin siquiera el equipo básico, como dispositivos de visión nocturna, dice.

Fueron bombardeados continuamente, dice, tanto cuando se movían como cuando estaban estacionados durante la noche. En su unidad de 50 personas, 10 murieron y otras 10 resultaron heridas. Casi todos sus compañeros tenían menos de 25 años.

Las quejas de Sergey sobre la falta de equipo también surgieron en conversaciones telefónicas supuestamente entre soldados rusos y sus familias, interceptadas y publicadas por los servicios de seguridad ucranianos


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tonto los cojones...



Txus está nervioso...

Como las estridentes elites europeas. No es mala señal.

En cuanto a la movida del machaca de la OEIA impidiendole la llegada a la central nuclear,
se masca un olor a investigación clandestina de armas nucleares y las sospechas probadas
de investigación de armas biológicas da una visión de lo que está pasando tras las cortinas. 
Uno de los puntos neurágicos de esta operación rusa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2022)

Ni chamberlan hubiera consentido esta escala de maldad; lo de occidente es una puñetera verguenza.



rejon dijo:


> *EEUU cree que Rusia "roba" las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos "para venderlas a beneficio propio"*
> El jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, Antony Blinken, ha juzgado como "creíbles" las informaciones de que *Rusia* "roba" las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos, bloqueadas debido a la *guerra*, "para venderlas a beneficio propio".
> 
> "Hay reportes creíbles (...) de que* Rusia* está robando las exportaciones de cereales de *Ucrania* para venderlas a beneficio propio", dijo Blinken en una conferencia de prensa virtual sobre la inseguridad alimentaria.
> ...


----------



## dabuti (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Soldados rusos se niegan a luchar en Ucrania.*
> Algunas tropas rusas se niegan a volver a luchar en *Ucrania* debido a sus experiencias en el frente al comienzo de la guerra, según activistas y abogados de derechos humanos rusos. La BBC ha estado hablando con uno de esos soldados: "No quiero volver a *Ucrania* para matar y que me maten".
> 
> Sergey dice que está traumatizado por su experiencia en *Ucrania*. "Había pensado que éramos el ejército ruso, el más súper tonto del mundo", dice amargamente el joven. En cambio, se esperaba que operaran sin siquiera el equipo básico, como dispositivos de visión nocturna, dice.
> ...



Rejón....que tal llevas la EBAU?. Ayer respondiste lo del siglo XIX o las preguntas del siglo XX?. Total, no tienes ni puta idea de historia....algo responderías.....Llevas bien las mates del miércoles?. Luego no nos eches la culpa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Jun 2022)

_Está claro que los preparativos para que Rusia absorba las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia de Ucrania están en pleno proceso. La mayoría de las ciudades tienen Internet y servicio celular enrutados a través de Rusia. El nuevo servicio celular tiene el código de país ruso +7 y las direcciones IP son de Crimea
_


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

*Rusia dice que los puertos de Mariupol y Berdyansk están listos para enviar grano.*
13:55 || 07/06/2022


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _*El mejor articulo que he leido con palabras de expertos en el tema*_
> 
> *Asia puede ofrecer un mercado para el petróleo ruso tras la prohibición de la UE (The Hill)*
> POR RACHEL FRAZIN Y ZACK BUDRYK
> ...



Hay un asunto subyacente a todo esto del petroleo que puede llegar a ser INMENSAMENTE terrible. Arabia se está viendo forzada a vender casi en exclusiva en el mercado occidental y los arabes no son estúpidos tras ver las sanciones a Rusia y sus élites; eso por un lado, pero lo más preocupante con todo y para ellos es el hecho de que tomando como cliente preferente a occidente, Arabia ata su destino CASI EXCLUSIVAMENTE a economías menos productivas que las asiáticas y deja despejado ese mercado a Rusia, lo que los obligará más temprano que tarde a tener que tomar decisiones demasiado extremas... pasa lo mismo con Qatar, aún cuando esta se ha posicionado junto con Turquía y tiene intereses específicos con ella, lo cual la hace bastante más independiente y sobre todo más libre para adoptar posiciones más fuertes y autónomas...

Es muy probable, por no decir que bastante seguro que esto que digo los jeques de Arabia lo estén más que viendo venir y NO ESTEN muy contentos con ello... DIVERSIFICAR es un bien para cualquier nación, que le da autonomía y libertad frente a terceros... 

Iremos viendo, pero los Arabes en estos momentos están bajo una enorme presión y es muy probable que estén desesperados porque esta guerra acabe y... 

Fueron un gran aliado de occidente, pero hoy me temo que... ya veremos...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ves como lo tuyo consiste básicamente en husmear la bragueta de los demás?



Manolín...no me diras que tu, como buen sonrosadillo, no eres GAY-FRIENDLY???


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Rusia dice que los puertos de Mariupol y Berdyansk están listos para enviar grano.*
> 13:55 || 07/06/2022



¿Grano ruso o ucraniano? porque no creo que Pennywise les deje el suyo.


----------



## crocodile (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *UK se une a EE.UU. en el envío de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania a pesar de las advertencias de Putin*
> 07/06/2022
> 
> Gran Bretaña se une a Estados Unidos en el suministro de cohetes de mayor alcance a Ucrania, a pesar de las nuevas amenazas del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, que dice estar dispuesto a ampliar los ataques a los “centros de decisión” si continúan estas escaladas de Occidente.
> ...



Es lo que tiene que no crean ya las advertencias de Putiniano, o da un golpe en la mesa o los satánicos irán subiendo la apuesta poco a poco.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China controla casi el 90% del suministro mundial de *minerales de tierras raras*, si China deja a Estados Unidos sin estos recursos, las reservas actuales del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos durarán menos de un año -Fox News Fox News no tiene en cuenta que Rusia es el número 2



Y quien tiene una buena reserva de eso es Corea del Norte. De ahí su maldad, no le deja al Imperio explotarlas a su libre albedrío.


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Sin embargo, *el mundo no ha ido tan lejos como podría para obstaculizar las exportaciones de petróleo ruso. Los países se han abstenido de aplicar "sanciones secundarias" en las que penalizarían a otros países por comprar petróleo ruso.*
> 
> "Todavía no hemos llegado a ese punto", dijo Cahill. *"Si empieza a fluir demasiado hacia India y China, los responsables políticos podrían reaccionar ante ello". *
> 
> Pero dada la estrechez del mercado del petróleo, advirtió, *"unas sanciones secundarias que realmente intentaran sacar a Rusia del mercado mundial del petróleo tendrían un enorme impacto en todo el mundo, y creo que sería extremadamente controvertido y bastante arriesgado"*.




A ver, pregunta que se me ocurre ¿ Quienes son, arriba de lo citado, "el mundo" o "los paises" ? ¿ Se está refiriendo a "Occidente"?

Y más abajo, también resaltado en rojo... ¿ Quien cojones va a sacar a Rusia del mercado mundial del petroleo ?

En fin, que el planteo del tema es de risa o muy poco serio y muy poco realista ....


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> De donde atacan los rusos hay 2 cuerpos que no se mueven, probablemente esos 3 pobres ucranianos quedaron después del ataque principal de la artillería o dron (por la cámara que graba típica de ataque dirigido)
> 
> o para que no digan los otaneros que somos fanáticos prorrusos, esos cuerpos que no se mueven son perdidas rusas por una confrontación directa (pero aquí no tendría sentido esta grabación aérea)



He estado repasando el vídeo y no veo los dos cuerpos a los que haces mención


----------



## crocodile (7 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No sé a qué está esperando Putin para romper relaciones con gringos y piratas, cerrar embajadas y decirles claramente:
> 
> Si traéis la guerra a nuestras ciudades, nosotros la llevaremos a las vuestras.



Para los otanicos Putiniano habla mucho pero no actúa , va de farol y eso es lo peor cuando tratas con genocidas como los anglos.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

el chad se muere de hambre

horsas de negros se dirigen hacia la.espańa de los 10.000 euros mes dd paguitas y blanquitas chupa pollas morenas









Chad declares food emergency – DW – 06/06/2022


Chad's transitional government has declared a food and nutrition emergency in the wake of the Ukraine war and a poor harvest. In neighboring Niger and much of the African continent, food insecurity is skyrocketing.




m.dw.com


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Chavalín, chavalín, chavalín... no veas en los demás la estrechez de tu mente... y lo siento, pero no...
> 
> Claro que deberías probar el monte... que no lo entiendes, eso lo sé, pero es por ello que te recomiendo que pongas en práctica los límites de tus pensamientos...
> 
> ...



No te enteras, absolutamente de nada, confundes libertad con buenrollismo, cuando yo no he dicho tal cosa...
No tiene nada que ver el supuesto buenrollismo o pensar que "to el mundo e gueno", con lo que digo, que es que las decisiones no se producen de manera grupal, mucho menos cuando se habla de países.
Te sorprenderías con mucha gente al viajar y conocer a gente, encuentras de todo, eso si, gente racista, gente que cumple los canones que le han impuesto en la sociedad, pero también muchos que pasan de esas mierdas, van o vamos a lo nuestro, teniendo y haciendo las amistades allí donde, simplemente, ha surgido esa amistad, por no hablar de parejas o de rollos de verano

Quizás es eso lo que me hace ver a la humanidad de otra manera, como algo que está conectado bajo muchos puntos de vista, económico y social, pero mucho más de lo que crees

No, los estados tienen poder, que no es lo mismo que el universo que tu te has imaginado al ver la televisión, es el problema, o lo que tiene tratar de analizar las cosas desde un único prisma

Ahora estoy volviendo a viajar y me sigo dando cuenta de que el pasaporte es eso, un papelito que te dan, pero ni te define como persona ni significa nada más allá de lo burocratico, deberías hacer algo similar


----------



## Señor X (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He estado repasando el vídeo y no veo los dos cuerpos a los que haces mención



En la parte sur hay cuatro tumbados, dando cobertura. Una vez inician el ataque uno de ellos se levanta y va a por el queda vivo, se ven las llamaradas de cómo dispara. Ahora no tengo claro sí le abatió el que estaba al norte o el que estaba al sur. En el grupo de emboscada no hay ninguna baja. Tampoco hacen un ataque con drones, solo está ahí para reconocimiento.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La Alemania Nazi y Japon fueron ocupadas militarmente y gobernadas por los ocupantes ... Crees sinceramente que Rusia esta cerca de ser ocupada militarmente y de que se imponga un gobierno titere o un gobierno de la autoridad de ocupación??



Y después de tantos años *siguen* ocupadas y gobernadas.


----------



## crocodile (7 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Y yo que pensé que Medvedev era un blando. En serio y que Putin era el duro. Y resulta que es al revés, Medvedev quiere ir a por todas y Putin parece que se contiene.



En estos momentos es es lo que hace falta más mano dura y Putiniano no la tiene.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Demasiado pronto y demasiado fácil ... Hasta la fecha los Ucras han contratacado con ferocidad cualquier cabeza de puente y ahora habrá que ver si los rusos han cruzado con fuerzas suficientes para aguantar el contrataque o si por el contrario estan volviendo a lo mismo que hicieron en Pryvilia y Belohorivka que a la de nada tuvieron que ceder las cabezas de puente ... El problema en esta guerra es que bombardear esos cruces es relativamente sencillo para la artilleria. Esto no son los cruces de la WWII aquí la precisión y el alcance de la artilleria son mucho mayores y eso complica mucho el tema.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y después de tantos años *siguen* ocupadas y gobernadas.



Jo tio, como te pasas ... Alguno acabará por descubrir que Europa esta perdiendo su soberania y no nos cuentan ni como ni porque.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Grano ruso o ucraniano? porque no creo que Pennywise les deje el suyo.



Por supuesto, en principio, será el cereal que se ha cosechado en el Este,
que lo manejarían las repúblicas. Y luego se lo ofrecen al resto de Ucrania.
Sobre todo, para romper el esquema de la hambruna planeado por occidente
y echar las culpas a Rusia de la misma.
¿Podría ser que un motivo de no sabotear - por Rusia- las vías férreas
sea por esto mismo?


----------



## vil. (7 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te enteras, absolutamente de nada, confundes libertad con buenrollismo, cuando yo no he dicho tal cosa...
> No tiene nada que ver el supuesto buenrollismo o pensar que "to el mundo e gueno", con lo que digo, que es que las decisiones no se producen de manera grupal, mucho menos cuando se habla de países.
> Te sorprenderías con mucha gente al viajar y conocer a gente, encuentras de todo, eso si, gente racista, gente que cumple los canones que le han impuesto en la sociedad, pero también muchos que pasan de esas mierdas, van o vamos a lo nuestro, teniendo y haciendo las amistades allí donde, simplemente, ha surgido esa amistad, por no hablar de parejas o de rollos de verano
> 
> ...



Cuanta MAJADERÍA POR FAVOR...

Siempre las mismas payasadas y simplezas...

En una trinchera tú mejor aliado SEGURO, SEGURO, SEGURO que va a ser ese tipo con el que te has ido al Chad con Air-bnb... es que...

A ver si lo entiendes, busca tu lugar en el mundo y entiende qué eres y quíen eres... los gallegos lo solemos tener muy clarito; en la tierra yo en mi casa y tú en la tuya... en el extranjero hay infinidad de centros gallegos y falta un lugar donde no suela haber un gallego o descendiente... y siempre respetando la casa que nos acoge...

El mundo es maravilloso y un gallego puede ser un hijo de puta, lo mismo que un alemán una gran persona y un chino el mayor filántropo... pero... pero... en una trinchera: TODOS ELLOS TE MATARÍAN si no tienes TU PASAPORTE Chavalín...


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el chad se muere de hambre
> 
> horsas de negros se dirigen hacia la.espańa de los 10.000 euros mes dd paguitas y blanquitas chupa pollas morenas
> 
> ...



Es que no hicieron caso y no se murieron de COVID como estaba mandado ni se vacunaron ni nada .. Así que toca matarlos por medios tradicionales.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Jun 2022)

*McDonald’s y la guerra*









Cuando se impulsó en la Unión Soviética la Perestroika, en tiempos de Mijaíl Gorbachov, llegaron los restaurantes McDonald’s como barómetro que marcaba la llegada del capitalismo a ese país y a los que formaban parte del Pacto de Varsovia.

En la propaganda capitalista se exaltó ese hecho como muestra del triunfo indiscutible y eterno del “libre mercado”, puesto que esas sociedades habían aceptado finalmente la superioridad de la libertad capitalista, ejemplificada con la comida basura.

Incluso como muestra de sumisión, en 1997 Mijaíl Gorbachov participó en un vergonzoso anuncio publicitario promocionando el consumo de Pizza Hut (otro restaurante de comida chatarra). En ese anuncio, diseñado por la agencia de publicidad de Nueva York BBDO, aparece el expresidente soviético caminado por la Plaza Roja con su nieta, y luego entra a un restaurante de Pizza Hut. Lo más significativo, para revelar el carácter político del anuncio publicitario, es que se genera un “debate”: mientras que un hombre de mediana edad cuestiona a Gorbachov por hundir en la miseria al país, un joven de la misma familia argumenta que «gracias a Gorbachov tenemos oportunidades y libertad». Una mujer que tercia en la discusión resuelve el asunto al decir que gracias a ese personaje los rusos pueden tener restaurantes de Pizza Hut. Al final todos los asistentes al restaurante se levantan y comen un pedazo de pizza a modo de brindis y gritan al unisonó:»¡Por Gorbachov!». Por esta bochornosa publicidad a Gorbachov le pagaron un millón de dólares, mientras gran parte de la población de las antiguas republicas soviéticas se moría de hambre, como resultado de la devastación económica y social que dejo la destrucción de la URSS, de la que Gorbachov fue directo responsable.

Como no podía faltar, en los Estados Unidos el periodista Tomas Friedman, uno de los ideólogos del capitalismo triunfante, elaboró a partir de los McDonald’s la “teoría” de los “Arcos Dorados” (emblema representativo de ese restaurante). Ese disparate sostiene que el triunfo del capitalismo (al que se presenta como sinónimo de Democracia) implica que jamás entrarán en guerra dos países que tengan en su territorio restaurantes McDonald’s, como ejemplo de la paz perpetua a la que conduciría el libre mercado. Esta ocurrencia, formulada en 1999, ha sido desmentida en varias ocasiones, cuando, por ejemplo, en ese mismo año la OTAN (es decir, los Estados Unidos) bombardearon a Yugoslavia, en la que había restaurantes de arcos dorados.

No obstante ese hecho, muchos consideraban que esa “brillante” teoría (de la que único brillante son los arcos del restaurante) había pasado la prueba al cabo de los años. Pero ahora, esa vulgar suposición ha quedado hecha añicos con la Guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, en la que, entre otras cosas, los restaurantes McDonald’s en Rusia adoptaron una postura claramente favorable a Ucrania, es decir, a la OTAN y a los Estados Unidos. Esos restaurantes, como parte del bloqueo y de las sanciones que Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea decidieron cerrar los 850 locales que tenían en Rusia, con el argumento de que «nuestros valores significan que no podemos ignorar el sufrimiento humano innecesario que se desarrolla en Ucrania».

Llama la atención ese súbito despertar de valores y sentimientos de una compañía multinacional que representa como ninguna los antivalores de la precarización laboral, de la comida chatarra y del consumo perjudicial para los seres humanos (que produce obesidad, enfermedades y muertes a granel). Además, McDonald´s nunca dio muestras de sensibilidad, solidaridad y empatía con las miles de personas que sufrían cuando Estados Unidos masacró al pueblo iraquí o afgano, o cuando el estado de Israel asesina a diario a los palestinos, o cuando estadounidenses, franceses e italianos destruyeron el Estado de Libia en tiempos de Gadafi y mataron a miles de sus habitantes. Es evidente que los dueños de McDonald’s solo se atragantan de indignación ‒y no se intoxican con la basura que producen y obligan a comer a millones de seres humanos‒ cuando eso le conviene a Estados Unidos. Esa compañía de comida rápida ignora siempre el sufrimiento humano, incluyendo el de sus propios trabajadores, salvo cuando Estados Unidos dice estar embargado por algún dolor, cuando eso le conviene a sus intereses imperialistas, como ahora sucede en Ucrania. 

Porque las lágrimas de los dueños de McDonald´s por el pueblo ucraniano, son como las de los Estados Unidos, de puro cocodrilo. Si McDonald’s abandonara a un país cada vez que invade a otro, tendría que haberse ido de Estados Unidos ‒su lugar de origen‒ desde hace décadas.

En realidad, la geopolítica de la comida basura sigue la misma trayectoria de la geopolítica del imperialismo estadounidense: hace 30 años marcó el comienzo de la hegemonía unipolar de los Estados Unidos y ahora marca la crisis de ese dominio. Si hace 32 años todo era optimismo para los Estados Unidos con la desaparición de la URSS y la conversión de Rusia en una periferia bananera, ahora cuando ese país se niega a ser un suburbio de la Unión Europea y de los Estados Unidos, cunde la desesperanza, como se manifiesta alrededor de los McDonald’s. Así lo dice, con frustración, Darra Goldstein, profesora emérita de ruso en Williams College, al certificar que la huida de McDonald’s de Rusia ya no esperanzadora para los Estados Unidos como lo fue en 1990: «Si la apertura de McDonald’s en 1990 simbolizó el comienzo de una nueva era en la vida soviética, una con mayores libertades, entonces la salida actual de la empresa representa no solo el cierre del negocio, sino de la sociedad en su conjunto”.

Claro, una sociedad se cierra cuando se niega a aceptar las imposiciones imperialistas de los Estados Unidos, y esa suposición señala entre líneas, que la teoría de los Arcos Dorados era pura demagogia, como Tomas Friedman tuvo que reconocer: “La mano oculta del mercado nunca funcionará sin el puño oculto. McDonald’s no puede prosperar sin McDonnell Douglas. El puño oculto que mantiene el mundo seguro para que florezcan las tecnologías de Silicon Valley se llama el ejército, la fuerza aérea, la marina y el cuerpo de marines de EE. UU”. Bueno, eso era lo que se creía hasta hace poco tiempo, porque la guerra de Ucrania ha lanzado por la borda el presupuesto de la paz entre dos países con McDonald´s y también aquello de que la fuerza bruta de Estados Unidos siempre iba a operar, sin opositores a la vista, como lo demuestran hoy Rusia y China y el nuevo orden geopolítico que se está consolidando más rápido de lo esperado y como nadie lo imaginaba hace 32 años cuando se abrió el primer restaurante McDonald’s en la desaparecida Unión Soviética y se anunciaba el fin de la historia. La historia sigue y McDonald’s se fue de Rusia, probablemente, para no volver. Un favor que le hace a los habitantes de Rusia si recordamos que la M de la primera empresa productora de comida chatarra en el orbe también significa Muerte. Por eso McDonald’s te mata de varias formas: directamente con la basura que produce y vende como alimento y también con el patrocinio a los criminales y terroristas que conducen a los Estados Unidos en sus campañas asesinas en todo el planeta Tierra.

_*Publicado en El Colectivo (Medellín), No. 74, mayo de 2022*_


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

Los miembros de la Guardia Nacional, que participaron en la operación especial en Ucrania, regresaron a Kazan.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Jo tio, como te pasas ... Alguno acabará por descubrir que Europa esta perdiendo su soberania y no nos cuentan ni como ni porque.




El embajador de Trump en Alemania cada vez que abría la boca se lo recordaba a los alemanes.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jun 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1082260



Y Alaska....


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Saludos de la OTAN en el frente eslavo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Los nazis atacaron el distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk. Están golpeando en la zona de la torre de televisión.

Desde esta torre se transmite una señal al territorio controlado por las AFU. Aparentemente, los bastardos no quieren oír cómo son aplastados por nuestro ejército. Así que tratan de cubrirlo con artillería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jun 2022)

Basurin:
„AFU reunió una gran cantidad de tecnología y soldados para un ataque en Donetsk.
Después de identificar esto, atacamos sus posiciones junto con la aviación rusa.
El enemigo perdió hasta 700 soldados y 100 técnicos.
Esa es la razón por la que bombardearon Donetsk".


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

_*"Si los países occidentales piensan que mi visita a Serbia es una amenaza*_
* a escala cósmica, significa que las cosas están muy mal para ellos" *
Lavrov, después que los países vecinos de Serbia cerraran su espacio aéreo
a su avión para impedir la visita diplomática.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

¡No queremos ser carne de cañón!

Una vez más, el género que levanta el espíritu es el de los "llorones del Volkssturm".

1. El batallón Volkssturm de Cherkassy fue enviado inesperadamente al Donbass.
2. Tras el primer viaje al frente, el batallón perdió 2 hombres muertos y un gran número de heridos. Además, muchos más cayeron enfermos.
3. Posteriormente, se rechazaron las órdenes de mantener la línea de defensa, ya que carecían de armas pesadas y el propio batallón no tenía financiación.
4. Ahora están grabando vídeos en los que se quejan de que se les persigue como desertores.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que los ukros no son tan nazis, no discriminan nunca a la hora de mandar carne de cañon
> 
> australiano, estadounidendese, ingles, georgiano, bielorruso, checheno......me la pela, pal frente que vas



Es tradicional, que cuando empiezas a desconfiar de tus propias tropas, eches mano de las extranjeras.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

"Tenemos el dinero en el bolsillo, y alguien tiene que explicarme por qué es bueno para el dinero afgano y no para el ruso".
Borrell


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Y rápidamente aquí.
La Duma del Estado aprobó en segunda y tercera lectura una ley que permite la no ejecución de las sentencias del TEDH.
El TEDH se despidió.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Según la ley:

1. Todas las sentencias del TEDH dictadas desde el 15 de marzo no serán ejecutadas por Rusia.
2. Las decisiones de los tribunales rusos a partir del 15 de marzo tienen prioridad sobre las del TEDH.
3. Todos los pagos e indemnizaciones en virtud de las sentencias hasta el 15 de marzo se efectuarán, pero sólo en rublos y únicamente en cuentas de bancos rusos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (7 Jun 2022)

Putas dictaduras, no como Arabia Saudí. 









EEUU confirma que no ha invitado a Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela a la Cumbre de las Américas


La posición del presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, pasa por asumir que "no se debería invitar a dictadores" a la Cumbre de las Américas




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Se descubrió una fosa común de combatientes ucranianos cerca de la fábrica Ilyich en Mariupol.

Los ucronazis se limitaron a dejar que sus compañeros heridos se pudrieran en un agujero. El sargento Pylypchak Mykola Volodymyrovych, comandante de morteros, era uno de ellos.

Quería bombardear a los civiles según la vieja tradición ucraniana, pero en su lugar fue a alimentar a los gusanos. Que esto sirva de advertencia para aquellos que de repente quieren luchar hombro con hombro con la chusma de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Malas noticias para Ucrania y Noruega. Rusia está atacando el M109 recién entregado con armas de mayor alcance (probablemente BM-27), causando estragos entre los obuses autopropulsados de fabricación estadounidense. Espero que Occidente pueda ofrecer muchos, ¡muchos! - más de ellos.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y rápidamente aquí.
> La Duma del Estado aprobó en segunda y tercera lectura una ley que permite la no ejecución de las sentencias del TEDH.
> El TEDH se despidió.
> 
> ...



EL TEDH es el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos?

Porque me quedo a cuadros que ese tribunal pudiera tener algún tipo de legitimidad en Rusia


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

Se merecen un infierno lento...

el juicio de mercenarios extranjeros en Donetsk ha comenzado el final de la brillante operación especial de Zelensky para evacuar Azovstal


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Rusia suspende el acuerdo ruso-japonés de 1998 que permitía a los pescadores japoneses pescar recursos biológicos marinos frente a las Kuriles del sur - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

*El precio de importación de petróleo en abril en EEUU es de 94,99 $/bbl frente a los 87,20 $/bbl de marzo, lo que supone un aumento del 69,4% respecto a los 56,09 $/bbl de abril de 2021*
14:37 || 07/06/2022


----------



## wamaw206 (7 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Debido a la gran rivalidad entre las mujeres, porque recordemos que tocamos a 5 rusas por hombre (y no cuento a ucras, bielorusas y moldavas), las mujeres rusas en Moscú, se destripan unas a otras dependiendo de varios factores.



Menos lobos. En Rusia "tocais" a 1.15 mujeres por hombre (contando kalmukas, buratias y daguestaníes). Y ya si miras entre menores de 30, hay más tíos que tías. Igual la guerra te lo arregla un poco, por desgracia.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

La Duma del estado aprobó en primera lectura un proyecto de ley que autoriza legalmente la importación de bienes a Rusia sin el consentimiento de los titulares de derechos

Estamos hablando de productos originales puestos en circulación en el extranjero, la norma solo es válida en 2022.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

"Dos muertos, uno de ellos un niño, por la explosión de una mina UCRANIANA en una playa de Mariúpol."


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Al final del vídeo aparece algo el llamas y estos bichos no suelen estar solos. En el borde del bosque parece verse un vehículo blanco y seguramente la logística la tuvieran almacenada ahí.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Tenemos el dinero en el bolsillo, y alguien tiene que explicarme por qué es bueno para el dinero afgano y no para el ruso".
> Borrell



Como esta de sobrado el viejete este, que si le dejan a el sólo nos arruina en dos días y esto se acaba al tercero... Yo se lo explico al viejete y que luego el le explique a la gente que eso que pide supondría automaticamente que Rusia hiciera lo mismo con los fondos e inversiones de todos los países "hostiles". Y de nuevo las sanciones tendrían un peso asimétrico y recaería casí todo el peso en la UE que tiene unicamente 30000 M$ rusos congelados pero que puede perder activos de empresas UE en Rusia por valor muy superior ya que Europa (UE) y sobre todo Alemania y Francia tienen muchísimas inversiones y activos allí (hasta hace dos días Alemania, EEUU y Francia eran los mayores inversores extranjeros en Rusia, seguidos por China y resto de paises Occidentales)... Los que vuelven a ganar son EEUU que tiene 270000 M$ de Rusia congelados que pueden embargar en su territorio y apenas inversiones y activos por perder en el país. Borrell hijo de puta hay que explicartelo todo cabron anglo ...


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Shoigu - Un total de 6.489 soldados ucranianos se han rendido


----------



## manodura79 (7 Jun 2022)

La cosa es que están pillados. El dron manda ubicación, sueltan primera andanada. El dron califica daños, vuelven a soltar otra andanada y así. El problema está en si algún valiente se montó en ese vehículo y lo sacó del alcance de tiro....No creo.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jun 2022)

Se ven muchas explosiones. De hecho si lo paras en el 0:27 se ve una linea de 3 vehiculos iguales. El que enfocan al principio , un segundo a la izquierda que se ve muy claro y es igual y el 3 que es el que arde. Al segundo le explota uno de los cohetes a 2 metros, no se le ve arder pero me da que le han zumbado tambien.

Por lo que se ve en otros videos es una composición normal, 3 o 4 auto propulsados en linea, supongo que para aprovechar los mismos calculos y que los obuses caigan agrupados.

Así que en este caso esta claro que la punteria de los de los cohetes ha sido practicamente perfecta. El núnmero maximo de explosiones coincide más o menos con el centro de la linea de vehiculos.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Las mentiras hay que repetirlas constantemente para que tengan efecto:

*"En este momento, un bloqueo naval ruso en el Mar Negro está impidiendo que las cosechas de Ucrania 
sean enviadas a sus destinos normales. Hay alrededor de 20 millones de toneladas de trigo que están 
atrapadas en silos cerca de Odessa y en barcos literalmente llenos de grano que están atascados 
en el puerto de Odessa debido a este bloqueo ruso..."*
Blinken.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

No me lo creo. Serán voluntarios


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Está claro que los preparativos para que Rusia absorba las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia de Ucrania están en pleno proceso. La mayoría de las ciudades tienen Internet y servicio celular enrutados a través de Rusia. El nuevo servicio celular tiene el código de país ruso +7 y las direcciones IP son de Crimea


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cuanta MAJADERÍA POR FAVOR...
> 
> Siempre las mismas payasadas y simplezas...
> 
> ...



Si claro....en una trinchera te piden el pasaporte.....
Por favor...yo pensaba que estaba ante personas medianamente serias...veo que no....


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

*el ratio de desempleo en rusia.en mayo ha sido el.mas bajo de la.historia*

*y el dolar esta a punto de caer de 60 rublos.. la.economia rusa va a tope !!!!*


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Está claro que los preparativos para que Rusia absorba las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia de Ucrania están en pleno proceso. La mayoría de las ciudades tienen Internet y servicio celular enrutados a través de Rusia. El nuevo servicio celular tiene el código de país ruso +7 y las direcciones IP son de Crimea




esta claro.desde kharkov hasta odessa todo.anexionado a rusia...

odessa en moscu se plantea como una ciudad tipo singapur gestionada por ambos paises con el.fin de que ucrania pueda exportar

VIVA RUSIA


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov anuncia ofensiva masiva ( no dice dónde)

Iz.ru


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

Las operaciones de combate en el frente oriental durarán todo el verano (probablemente final de agosto). Después comenzará la tercera fase activa de la guerra rusoucraniana. La parte rusa está reforzando su agrupación con nuevas unidades. La prioridad será el sur... ODESSA !!!


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

El bombardeo de Donetsk cesará pronto: la DNR dice que el plan militar especial

"En un futuro próximo cesarán los bombardeos contra la capital de la República Popular de Donetsk. Hay un plan militar correspondiente. No está en mi mano revelar sus detalles, es un asunto militar", dijo la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR, Nataliya Nikonorova.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Los combatientes ucranianos se esconden en los pisos de Severodonetsk y disparan ametralladoras de gran calibre.
Ahora podemos entender mejor por qué las casas están en un estado deplorable después de los combates, con las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estableciendo constantemente puntos de tiro allí.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Kiev parece haber encontrado una forma de hacer que los ucranianos se crean los delirios de sobremovilización de Zelenskyy, Arestovych y las AFU: con drogas .

El Gabinete ucraniano ha respaldado un proyecto de ley para legalizar el cannabis medicinal - el jefe del Ministerio de Salud Lyashko.

El gobierno ya ha preparado un marco legislativo para el ciclo completo de producción de medicamentos a base de cannabis en Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Demasiado pronto y demasiado fácil ... Hasta la fecha los Ucras han contratacado con ferocidad cualquier cabeza de puente y ahora habrá que ver si los rusos han cruzado con fuerzas suficientes para aguantar el contrataque o si por el contrario estan volviendo a lo mismo que hicieron en Pryvilia y Belohorivka que a la de nada tuvieron que ceder las cabezas de puente ... El problema en esta guerra es que bombardear esos cruces es relativamente sencillo para la artilleria. Esto no son los cruces de la WWII aquí la precisión y el alcance de la artilleria son mucho mayores y eso complica mucho el tema.



El puente lo han volado. Un trozo de unos 20 metros, pero al ser elevado está inutilizado.


----------



## Snowball (7 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Kadyrov anuncia ofensiva masiva ( no dice dónde)
> 
> Iz.ru



Ayer leí que se reportaba convoys masivos de blindados rusos hacia kershon


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

El acorazado holandés YPR-765 abandonado por los militantes ucranianos


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

ha comenzado el juicio de mercenarios extranjeros en Donetsk


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ayer leí que se reportaba convoys masivos de blindados rusos hacia kershon



Cualquiera sabe pero el único interes en liarla parada en el área Kherson sin terminar la misión en Donbass sería complicarse el asunto.


----------



## Scire (7 Jun 2022)

Parece que a la guerra le quedan dos telediarios -ojalá-...

En los periódicos ya se habla poco de ella. No interesa, como el covid.

Los rusos tienen las de ganar y los medios occidentales correrán un tupido velo para no asumir su humillación.

Espero que así sea y no se complique la cosa con alguna locura de Zelensky-Biden.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas derribaron un UAV kamikaze Warmate de fabricación polaca y un UAV Punisher ucraniano en la región de Kharkiv.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

wamaw206 dijo:


> Menos lobos. En Rusia "tocais" a 1.15 mujeres por hombre (contando kalmukas, buratias y daguestaníes). Y ya si miras entre menores de 30, hay más tíos que tías. Igual la guerra te lo arregla un poco, por desgracia.



6 años en el foro y 80 mensajes.
Hay muchas más mujeres que hombres en Moscú, pero tú que cojones vas a saber desde Albacete.
Probablemente más de 5 ahora. Porque hay menos hombres, pero no por la guerra, sino porque muchos extranjeros se han largado.

Veo que te jode.
Espero que siga jodiéndote muchos años más, parguela


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Parece que a la guerra le quedan dos telediarios -ojalá-...
> 
> En los periódicos ya se habla poco de ella. No interesa, como el covid.
> 
> ...



En occidente preocupa el bolsillo y cuando se den cuenta que esto va en serio y que no solo nos estamos jugando el precio de la gasolina sino una crisis brutal, entonces los propios dirigentes empezarán a cambiar de discurso.

Pero claro, países como España no tienen capacidad de decisión. Tendrán que esperar a que los hagan los dirigentes de los países soberanos.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Parece que a la guerra le quedan dos telediarios -ojalá-...
> 
> En los periódicos ya se habla poco de ella. No interesa, como el covid.
> 
> ...



Le quedan unos 100 o 200 telediarios.
Así que ponte cómodo.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En occidente preocupa el bolsillo y cuando se den cuenta que esto va en serio y que no solo nos estamos jugando el precio de la gasolina sino una crisis brutal, entonces los propios dirigentes empezarán a cambiar de discurso.
> 
> Pero claro, países como España no tienen capacidad de decisión. Tendrán que esperar a que los hagan los dirigentes de los países soberanos.



Lo que no comprendéis es que no depende de Occidente parar la operación militar.
Depende de Rusia.

Ni España ni Usa ni Francia ni Gran Bretaña, tienen ninguna capacidad de decisión sobre ello.
Rusia parará cuando crea conveniente para sus intereses.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El acorazado holandés YPR-765 abandonado por los militantes ucranianos



Lo que yo decía más arriba. Esas piezas una vez detectadas son difíciles de esconder. Mejor salir por patas y salvar la vida. Te cae del cielo una carga de obuses. Supón que no te dan de lleno. ¿Qué haces? Sabes que ya los drones y la artillería son parte de una misma unidad. Así que dejas el equipo. Los rusos hacían lo mismo durante el intento de toma fallida de Kiev. Con la diferencia que para esa operación usaron la chatarra que tenían disponible. Ahora los ucranianos están abandonando el material que les llega y siguen pidiendo más.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2022)

Recordando la ayuda rusa, Italia y COVID


----------



## Vitaly (7 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y Alaska....



Y Alaska, por supuesto


----------



## El_Suave (7 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ayer leí que se reportaba convoys masivos de blindados rusos hacia kershon



Si ya Kherson en vez de Jersón es una concesión a los anglos, escribir kershon tiene delito.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

El clapham lleva diciendolo desde el siglo III d.C . Huele a podrido en Dinamarchkav
Despues de mas de 100 dias de guerra esta mas claro que el vodka que las sanciones contra Rusia son un autentico disparate porque estan teniendo el efecto contrario . Rusia gana mas dinero , Occidente gana menos .
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que un ente racional ( ya sea una persona , una empresa o un estado ) cuando se equivoca , corrige . Equivocarse no es malo si aprendes del error . Cuando Edison estuvo buscando el filamento para su bombillla incandescente probo miles de opciones que no dieron resultado hasta que al final dio con el filamento de tungsteno .
Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  Pues que Occidente se esta boicoteando a si mismo .
Estan creando una CRISIS GLOBAL ( artificial ) Y la pregunta del millon de rublos transnistrianos . A quien beneficia una crisis ?
La pregunta no es retorica . En chino , la palabra " CRISIS " esta formada por dos caracteres : 危机 ( WEI , que significa peligro ) y LI ( que significa oportunidad ) Traducido al copto etiope : en una crisis siempre hay alguien que se beneficia .
El impacto en la produccion de alimentos ( por las sanciones a Rusia y Bielorrusia, grandes productores de fertilizantes ) provocara un aumento elevado en el precio de los alimentos sobretodo en el III mundo . Quien se beneficia de eso ?
El impacto en el comercio energetico provocara que la competitividad de las empresas industriales de Occidente caiga
Sin energia ( barata ) los costes se disparan haciendo mas caros los productos exportables . Quien se beneficia de eso ?
El impacto en el mercado de semiconductores sera brutal . Es este el AS de Putin bajo la manga ...HUM
Resulta que Rusia produce el 30 % de los gases nobles : neon , kripton y zenon . Y Ucrania el 50 % ( 70 % exportable )  del gas neon
Pero hay mas : Ese " 50 " % del gas neon que el mundo ( sobretodo, Taiwan y Corea del Sur ) necesita para fabricar semiconductores se fabrica en dos fabricas : Ingas esta en Mariupol  ( lo que significa que Rusia ya controla el 25 % del suministro de gas neon del mundo
Y Cryoin en Odessa 
El gas neon es un subproducto de la fabricacion del acero , alto consumidor de energia .
Asimismo , el 35 % del Paladio usado en semiconductores proviene de Rusia . Se estima que el 90 % del neon usado por EE UU viene de Ucrania y Alemania ( pero si Alemania no puede producir acero por falta de energia , adios neon aleman)
Si el mundo retrocede tecnologicamente , porque no se pueden producir mas aparatos electronicos por falta de microships y los que hay caducan por la put%$#@a obsolescencia programada . Quien se beneficia de un mundo menos tecnologico ?
Ya lo dijo el clapham . Bienvenidos al siglo XIX .


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En occidente preocupa el bolsillo y cuando se den cuenta que esto va en serio y que no solo nos estamos jugando el precio de la gasolina sino una crisis brutal, entonces los propios dirigentes empezarán a cambiar de discurso.
> 
> Pero claro, países como España no tienen capacidad de decisión. Tendrán que esperar a que los hagan los dirigentes de los países soberanos.



La diferencia entre un país con un % de deuda respecto al PIB razonable y capaz de financiarse a sí mismo y otro que se salvaron gracias al "what ever it takes" y siguen dependiendo de lo mismo.


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

*El petróleo WTI supera los 120 dólares y sube un 1,5% hasta el máximo de la sesión, 120,12 dólares por barril*
16:33 || 07/06/2022


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por supuesto, en principio, será el cereal que se ha cosechado en el Este,
> que lo manejarían las repúblicas. Y luego se lo ofrecen al resto de Ucrania.
> Sobre todo, para romper el esquema de la hambruna planeado por occidente
> y echar las culpas a Rusia de la misma.
> ...



Tanta mierda, tanta mierda, ¡que se lo pidan a Biden, coño! que en el Medio Oeste tiene de sobra, joder,


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

[ #Luhansk Frente] Fuerzas LPR presuntamente capturadas #Borivske ; Ukr todavía tiene #Novookhtyrka y #Voronove ?


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

Supongo que les meterán la perpetua y en el futuro serán activos intercambiables. El marroquí lo lleva más jodido eso si, dudo mucho que Marruecos tenga ninguna intención que no sea olvidarse de él.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

Va pasando de moda...


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Va pasando de moda...



El problema es que los ucranianos se están pasando 3 pueblos, exigen, maltratan y denigran a quien los acogen, van a terminar siendo unos apestados.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Mejor trabajos forzados en Siberia


----------



## rober713 (7 Jun 2022)

Esto es Israel


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Jun 2022)

Lo traduzco sin saber, "Atomar por saco".


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

"El huésped y la pesca, el tercer día apesta".
Más o menos.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de batalla únicas: el Su-30 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa derriba un helicóptero Mi-14 ucraniano en la región de Odessa

El avión del coronel Bezdai, vicecomandante de la Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, fue atacado por un cañón aéreo el 7 de mayo en la región de Odessa, según han informado los medios ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las mentiras hay que repetirlas constantemente para que tengan efecto:
> 
> *"En este momento, un bloqueo naval ruso en el Mar Negro está impidiendo que las cosechas de Ucrania
> sean enviadas a sus destinos normales. Hay alrededor de 20 millones de toneladas de trigo que están
> ...




Joder que altruismo el suyo. Encomiable.

Para que veáis quien controla el trigo ucraniano y el pan que compras todos los dias. Es un artículo un poco viejo ( del 2015 ) y ya habla de que Cargill y compañía son dueñas de 1600000 hectáreas, así es que a estas alturas puede que sean por lo menos
el doble.

Me alegro que vayan a perder hasta el culo.

De hecho la tierra ya la han perdido, y las terminales de los puertos, maquinaria y todo lo que tengan en el este también.









Ucrania, en la mira de las corporaciones occidentales


En esta columna Frédéric Mousseau, director de Política del Oakland Institute, escribe que la presencia de las empresas occidentales en Ucrania se expandido en estos últimos años, particularmente en el sector agrícola, en coincidencia con el mayor conflicto Este-Oeste que se combate desde el fin...




www.oaklandinstitute.org


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Dos parejas de "grajos" ️ vuelan para destruir a los militantes ucranianos en Raigorodka, en las afueras de Sloviansk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Toda la operación estaba preparadísima. Seguro que muchos no os habréis dado cuenta del rodeo brutal que hizo el "médico", desaparece aproximadamente en 0:56 dirección norte y espera a que el soldado que le incapacita, que es el mismo que se acerca, compruebe que no tiene granadas preparadas o alguna sorpresa, y entonces ya se acercan. Todos tenían el rol asignado y lo ejecutaron de forma muy eficiente.



A mi me recuerda a aquel episodio de la serie hermanos de sangre, donde cruzan un rio para capturar a soldados alemanes, y al final se llevan a uno.

Alguien apuntó por ahí también, a quel a intención puede que fuera llevarse a alguno si se daban las circunstancias.


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He estado repasando el vídeo y no veo los dos cuerpos a los que haces mención



Hay dos que estan tumbados todo el rato en la parte de abajo y no se mueven, pero deben de estar dando cobertura.


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que no comprendéis es que no depende de Occidente parar la operación militar.
> Depende de Rusia.
> 
> Ni España ni Usa ni Francia ni Gran Bretaña, tienen ninguna capacidad de decisión sobre ello.
> Rusia parará cuando crea conveniente para sus intereses.



Occidente solo puede intentar alargar la operación militar, y como está haciendo.
Y poco o nada más puede hacer.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Cómo se produjo el asalto a Kamyshevaha. Un epitafio al "Belka".

El 6º Regimiento Cosaco sigue tomando ciudades, y le presentamos una nueva película sobre estos valientes. Hoy mismo, tras terminar el montaje de la película, ha llegado la trágica noticia: el legendario comandante de la compañía de tanques "Belka" ha muerto. El protésico dental de antes de la guerra, que se convirtió con su equipo en el héroe del asalto a Popasna, nos mostró directamente en la película cómo se libran ahora las batallas en Kamyshevaha.

Que duermas bien, "Belka". Serás vengado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)

*[Frente de Luhansk] Las fuerzas LPR supuestamente capturaron Borivske; Ukr todavía tiene Novokhtyrka y Voronove?*


----------



## Besarionis (7 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cristiano viejo de 1,85, ojos verdes y ni una gota de sangre morisca o marrana y antepasados que estuvieron en la conquista de america y regresaron, al menos uno !!!.
> 
> PD- Tengo novia no te hagas ilusiones, indio villero.



Lo que viene siendo un luterano.


----------



## millie34u (7 Jun 2022)

Donbass


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Joder que altruismo el suyo. Encomiable.
> 
> Para que veáis quien controla el trigo ucraniano y el pan que compras todos los dias. Es un artículo un poco viejo ( del 2015 ) y ya habla de que Cargill y compañía son dueñas de 1600000 hectáreas, así es que a estas alturas puede que sean por lo menos
> el doble.
> ...



A unos 500 euros la tonelada pues son 20 M * 500 =10.000 M€ de trigo ... A precios de Marzo ahora puede ser algo más.


----------



## Arraki (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

No se que dicen pero debe ser en Israel, está claro que la solidaridad de rebaño y TV se les va acabando.


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jun 2022)

Así los ucros hacen los vídeos fake con "soldados rusos capturados" donde cuentan que todo está fatal dentro del ejército de RF

T.me/RepublicaZ

t.me/RepublicaZ/1180

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lleva diciendolo desde el siglo III d.C . Huele a podrido en Dinamarchkav
> Despues de mas de 100 dias de guerra esta mas claro que el vodka que las sanciones contra Rusia son un autentico disparate porque estan teniendo el efecto contrario . Rusia gana mas dinero , Occidente gana menos .
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que un ente racional ( ya sea una persona , una empresa o un estado ) cuando se equivoca , corrige . Equivocarse no es malo si aprendes del error . Cuando Edison estuvo buscando el filamento para su bombillla incandescente probo miles de opciones que no dieron resultado hasta que al final dio con el filamento de tungsteno .
> Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  Pues que Occidente se esta boicoteando a si mismo .
> ...



Yo creo que antes todo lo anterior, hay que preguntarse quien necesitaba esta inflación y por qué. Yo creo que la necesitaba el imperio del dolar y sus apendices.

El tema es que como se les vaya la mano a los "interesados inflacionistas", la cosa sí que puede acabar en mortal e irreversible "autoboicot".

Vamos que un moderado "autoboicot" puede servir para algo y para algunos (no para todos). Habrá que suponer aquí que los "interesados inflacionistas" están aplicando aquí aquello tan anglo de "no pain, no gain"....


----------



## bigmaller (7 Jun 2022)

Valen mas vivos y sacando video cada 3 meses de sus condiciones de vida en siberia construyendo el gasoducto a china


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La diferencia entre un país con un % de deuda respecto al PIB razonable y capaz de financiarse a sí mismo y otro que se salvaron gracias al "what ever it takes" y siguen dependiendo de lo mismo.



ES que eso de la soberania,, y frente al exterior, solo está para el que se la pueda permitir ...

Y luego están los que, pudiendosela permitir, encima pretenden seguir imponiendo su propia soberania al resto del mundo ... 

En fin, un drama oiga, y sobre todo para algunos cuando las cosas empiezan a cambiar.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lleva diciendolo desde el siglo III d.C . Huele a podrido en Dinamarchkav
> Despues de mas de 100 dias de guerra esta mas claro que el vodka que las sanciones contra Rusia son un autentico disparate porque estan teniendo el efecto contrario . Rusia gana mas dinero , Occidente gana menos .
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que un ente racional ( ya sea una persona , una empresa o un estado ) cuando se equivoca , corrige . Equivocarse no es malo si aprendes del error . Cuando Edison estuvo buscando el filamento para su bombillla incandescente probo miles de opciones que no dieron resultado hasta que al final dio con el filamento de tungsteno .
> Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  Pues que Occidente se esta boicoteando a si mismo .
> ...



El zanx, se lo lleva.. . . Porque sí. Porque cada post suyo lo vale.

Pero una apreciación de un humilde lector de foro.... . . Lo que esta haciendo Occidente ( por llamar de otra forma a yankeeland) no es perseverar en un error.

Es un acto de desesperación. saben que lo tienen todo perdido y solo queda retroceder a los cuarteles de invierno hasta que la primavera llegue.


Primavera que esta vez nunca llegará.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Valen mas vivos y sacando video cada 3 meses de sus condiciones de vida en siberia construyendo el gasoducto a china



A pan y agua!!


----------



## Caracalla (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cualquiera sabe pero el único interes en liarla parada en el área Kherson sin terminar la misión en Donbass sería complicarse el asunto.



No te creas. Es hacer lo mismo que intentaba Ucrania.

Si les pegan por ese flanco tendrán que reducir la ayuda al Donbass o bien les pueden hacer un destrozo en Kherson donde no olvidemos Rusia ya está al otro lado del Dnieper.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> He estado repasando el vídeo y no veo los dos cuerpos a los que haces mención



a la izquierda abajo, de donde atacan los rusos, dos soldados que no se mueven y están en posición típica de caído incluso después de abatir a los 3 ucros, sus "compañeros" se mueven y ellos no reaccionan


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington , hecha un mar de lagrimas porque su 2do lacayo polaco se va .
Resulta que ( por culpa de Putin ) los polacos ahora tendran que recurrir a la lena
( como se hacia antes de que llegaran los sovieticos ) para calentars en invierno por los ( altos ) precios del gas .
El gobierno polaco habia prohibido el uso de lena y carbon en 2019 por el tema del cambio climatico , pero Pluton en conjuncion con Nimedes en la casa IV de Sagitario hace que la emision de gases invernadero entre 2023 y 2027 sea menor . Asi que ...
Bueno , pues el padre de Marek murio en el incendio de su casa en Cracovia tratando de arreglar una estufa дру́жба 15
que trajo su bisabuelo Sasha cuando llego de Rusia huyendo de los bolcheviques en 1917 .
Si esto no es volver al pasado , que salga Jonas de la ballena . El clapham ni fu ni fa .
Si tiene que volver a usar un Nokia 3210 del siglo XX pues se usa .









Polonia permite a sus ciudadanos recolectar leña para calentar su hogar en medio del alto costo de la energía y la escasez de carbón


No obstante, los polacos podrán recoger únicamente las ramas caídas y no se les permitirá talar árboles.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## piru (7 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si queréis abrimos un hilo sobre la IMEC, y yo que siempre fuí de izquierdas pero hice la mili en esa modalidad, aporto mi experiencia, pero este hilo trata de otra guerra y lo desviais.



Cierto, yo siempre procuro no caer en OT pero es que me pudre la gente que habla de lo que no conoce.
Lo dejamos aquí.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

es que no hacen ningún gesto, pero si que están mirando hacia los ucros, ojala sea lo que dices


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Manolín...no me diras que tu, como buen sonrosadillo, no eres GAY-FRIENDLY???



Me dan igual. No me meto en la bragueta de nadie ni soy un huelebragas que pretenda dictar la moral pública.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A unos 500 euros la tonelada pues son 20 M * 500 =10.000 M€ de trigo ... A precios de Marzo ahora puede ser algo más.



Putin:
*En primer lugar, hay algunas cosas objetivas, y las mencionaré ahora. El mundo produce unos 800 millones 
de toneladas de grano, de trigo, al año. Ahora se nos dice que Ucrania está dispuesta a exportar 20 millones 
de toneladas. Así pues, 20 millones de toneladas de 800 millones de toneladas equivalen al 2,5%. Pero si 
partimos del hecho de que el trigo sólo representa el 20% de todos los productos alimentarios del mundo 
y esto es así, no son datos nuestros, provienen de la ONU-, esto significa que estos 20 millones de toneladas 
de trigo ucraniano son sólo el 0,5%, prácticamente nada. Este es el primer punto. Ya he dicho muchas veces 
a todos nuestros colegas: que desminen los puertos y dejen salir a los barcos cargados de grano. 
Garantizaremos su paso pacífico a aguas internacionales sin ningún problema. No hay ningún problema. Adelante.*
Vladimir Putin: Interview with Rossiya TV | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington , hecha un mar de lagrimas porque su 2do lacayo polaco se va .
> Resulta que ( por culpa de Putin ) los polacos ahora tendran que recurrir a la lena
> ( como se hacia antes de que llegaran los sovieticos ) para calentars en invierno por los ( altos ) precios del gas .
> ...



Dile a Marek que le vaya echando el ojo a un par de caballos percherones ... 

Que luego se acaban !!!


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania agrava las posibilidades de una hambruna infantil en el Cuerno de África.*
Si el mundo no cesa de poner toda su atención en la guerra de Ucrania puede producirse *una "explosión de muertes infantiles" en la región del Cuerno de África* -Kenia, Somalia y Etiopía, en particular-, ha asegurado este martes una alta responsable de Unicef en la región. Esos tres países sufren *la sequía más larga desde que se tienen registros*, pero la ayuda humanitaria en lugar de expandirse se está restringiendo porque la financiación internacional escasea gravemente, ha revelado la subdirectora regional de Unicef para el sur y el oriente de Africa, Rania Dagash-Kamara.

Un ejemplo elocuente de la gravedad de la situación es que en solo cinco meses el número de niños que necesitan ser tratados por desnutrición severa aguda en Somalia ha aumentado un 15% hasta los 386.000. *Si se agrega los menores que están en la misma situación en Kenia y Etiopía se llega a los 1,7 millones.*

La *guerra en Ucrania* ha agravado hasta un extremo que no podía preverse esta crisis por el aumento del precios de los alimentos y combustibles, así como por *la imposibilidad de importar grano de Ucrania y Rusia*, donde los países afectados solían comprar.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington , hecha un mar de lagrimas porque su 2do lacayo polaco se va .
> Resulta que ( por culpa de Putin ) los polacos ahora tendran que recurrir a la lena
> ( como se hacia antes de que llegaran los sovieticos ) para calentars en invierno por los ( altos ) precios del gas .
> ...



Y eso sí, pagando, que es gerundio.
Solo leña caída, como máximo tronquitos de hasta 7 cm de diámetro, y a pagar la tasa al guardabosques (entre 28 y 120 zlotys).

Programa "*Matorral Plus*" se llama la cosa.....








Program "chrust plus". Co trzeba wiedzieć o nowych zasadach zbierania drewna opałowego w lasach?


Czy faktycznie można w lesie zbierać chrust? Kiedy trzeba za to zapłacić? Jak legalnie pozyskiwać drewno na opał? Sprawdź w Dzień Dobry TVN.




dziendobry.tvn.pl


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Dile a Marek que le vaya echando el ojo a un par de caballos percherones ...
> 
> Que luego se acaban !!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082714



Tracción, y "fertilizantes" a la vez.
De lo segundo también deberemos irnos apropiando, que va a escasear.....


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jun 2022)

Allí lo llaman ataque extremista, en otros sitios "revolución de colores"


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A unos 500 euros la tonelada pues son 20 M * 500 =10.000 M€ de trigo ... A precios de Marzo ahora puede ser algo más.



Y si a esos 10.000 le sumas el valor de los 3-4 millones de has. de tierra, puertos,.................., a cuanto puede ascender el desaguisao ?. 

No se calcularlo, pero les han hecho un roto de tres pares de cojones.

Se jodan, a ver si se van a la puta quiebra.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*"No tuvimos otra opción que ir a Rusia": el periplo de las familias evacuadas de Mariupol.*
"No tuvimos elección". Los ucranianos que abandonaron Mariupol, puerto estratégico tomado por los rusos tras semanas de asedio, han contado a la AFP* cómo fueron obligados a ir a Rusia en lugar de a otra región de Ucrania, una política que Kiev compara con las "deportaciones"*.

Tras haber pasado varias semanas en un sótano en Mariupol y perdido a su padre en un ataque con misiles, Tetiana, una contable de 38 años, decidió abandonar la ciudad para "salvar a su hija de nueve años". Sin red de telefonía móvil y sin medios de comunicación, aprovechó una pausa en los bombardeos para ir a un punto de reunión designado por las autoridades e informarse sobre la posibilidad de salir de la ciudad. Los funcionarios encargados de la evacuación, designados por las autoridades prorrusas, le dijeron entonces que sólo sería posible ir a Rusia.

*"Estábamos en shock, no queríamos ir a Rusia",* contó Tetiana por teléfono desde Riga, Letonia, donde ella y su familia están ahora refugiados.* "¿Cómo puedes ir a un país que quiere matarte?".* Las autoridades ucranianas acusan a Moscú de "trasladar ilegalmente" a más de un millón de ucranianos a Rusia o a la parte oriental de Ucrania controlada por los separatistas prorrusos, y utilizaron incluso el término "deportaciones".

*Un funcionario del ministerio de Defensa ruso, Mijail Mizintsev, confirmó la cifra de un millón. Pero Moscú insiste en que su único objetivo es permitir la "evacuación" de los civiles de las "zonas peligrosas".*


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

Limpiar wateres en Londres.


----------



## piru (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> De donde atacan los rusos hay 2 cuerpos que no se mueven, probablemente esos 3 pobres ucranianos quedaron después del ataque principal de la artillería o dron (por la cámara que graba típica de ataque dirigido)
> 
> o para que no digan los otaneros que somos fanáticos prorrusos, esos cuerpos que no se mueven son perdidas rusas por una confrontación directa (pero aquí no tendría sentido esta grabación aérea)



Se mueven, poco pero se mueven, son los que cubren a los que avanzan:

0.01'..................................................0.53'


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*La ONU eleva a más de 4.200 los civiles muertos en Ucrania por la guerra.*
La Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU ha elevado este martes a 4.253 los civiles muertos en *la guerra de Ucrania *en distintos tipos de ataques desde el pasado 24 de febrero, cuando Rusia invadió ese país, y a 5.141 los civiles heridos. *De los fallecidos, 272 eran niños, mientras que entre los heridos civiles cerca del 10 % eran menores*, indica el organismo, que hace un seguimiento del número de víctimas entre la población desde el primer día de la guerra.

No obstante, el propio organismo de la ONU, que dirige la alta comisionada Michelle Bachelet, reconoce que *sus cifras no reflejan el verdadero impacto de la guerra en la vida e integridad física de los civiles debido a que es muy difícil recabar información en zonas donde las hostilidades son intensas*, como en el este del país.


----------



## Renegato (7 Jun 2022)

Algun canal interesante prorruso de telegram? Que intel slava lleva un par e dias sin poner nada


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

¿Que mierda tiene Zopensky para que los Bastardos estén dispuestos a arruinar a sus propios bonistas?


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Kiev denuncia la detención de casi 600 ciudadanos por las tropas de Rusia en Jersón.*
Ucrania ha acusado este martes al ejército ruso de haber encarcelado a* cerca de 600 personas, en su mayoría periodistas y activistas pro-Kiev,* en la región de Jersón, en el sur del país, totalmente ocupada por las fuerzas de Moscú. "Según nuestra información, unas 600 personas están (...) detenidas en sótanos en la región de Jersón", ha dicho* Tamila Tacheva*, representante del presidente ucraniano en Crimea, península ucraniana fronteriza con Jersón y que fue anexionada por Moscú en 2014.

Son "principalmente periodistas y activistas" que organizaron "manifestaciones pro-ucranianas" tras la ocupación de este territorio por parte de los rusos, dijo.* "Según nuestra información, están detenidos en condiciones inhumanas y son víctimas de tortura", ha acusado Tamila Tacheva sin ofrecer detalles.*


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Putin en una reunión sobre temas económicos:

_*
▪ En el primer cuatrimestre de 2022, la producción industrial en Rusia sumó un 3,9%;

▪Se observa una dinámica positiva en la agricultura y la construcción;

▪La tasa de paro está bajando, en abril fue del 4%, y en mayo bajó un poco más;

▪ Rusia logró controlar la inflación, ahora está en cero, el crecimiento de los precios 
en Rusia se ha detenido desde la segunda mitad de mayo;

▪ La situación en el mercado de divisas es estable;

▪ En mayo, el volumen del comercio minorista en términos nominales aumentó un 5,4%
en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado;

▪ A partir del 1 de junio, las pensiones y el salario mínimo, así como el coste de la vida, 
han aumentado un 10%;
*_
*▪ Se ha empezado a trabajar en el presupuesto federal para los próximos tres años. 
Putin dio instrucciones al gobierno para que presente propuestas para un nuevo diseño 
de las normas presupuestarias antes de julio.*


----------



## piru (7 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El bombardeo de Donetsk cesará pronto: la DNR dice que el plan militar especial
> 
> "En un futuro próximo cesarán los bombardeos contra la capital de la República Popular de Donetsk. Hay un plan militar correspondiente. No está en mi mano revelar sus detalles, es un asunto militar", dijo la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR, Nataliya Nikonorova.
> 
> ...



Joder, otra. Muertos, en hispanistán estamos todos muertos.






Pero qué les dan?


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Kiev denuncia la detención de casi 600 ciudadanos por las tropas de Rusia en Jersón.*
> Ucrania ha acusado este martes al ejército ruso de haber encarcelado a* cerca de 600 personas, en su mayoría periodistas y activistas pro-Kiev,* en la región de Jersón, en el sur del país, totalmente ocupada por las fuerzas de Moscú. "Según nuestra información, unas 600 personas están (...) detenidas en sótanos en la región de Jersón", ha dicho* Tamila Tacheva*, representante del presidente ucraniano en Crimea, península ucraniana fronteriza con Jersón y que fue anexionada por Moscú en 2014.
> 
> Son "principalmente periodistas y activistas" que organizaron "manifestaciones pro-ucranianas" tras la ocupación de este territorio por parte de los rusos, dijo.* "Según nuestra información, están detenidos en condiciones inhumanas y son víctimas de tortura", ha acusado Tamila Tacheva sin ofrecer detalles.*



Al que si tienen es al viejo mierda amigo de Risto que se pavoneaba con la bandera nazi ucraniana, lo trincaron y nunca mas se supo, hasta Risto se olvidó de él, espero que esté disfrutando del clima de Kamchatka.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Rusia castiga a varios oficiales del Ejército por enviar al frente a 600 reclutas.*
El Ejército ruso ha anunciado hoy que *ha castigado a unos 12 oficiales* por el envío al frente en Ucrania de cerca de* 600 reclutas*, lo que ha sido reconocido por el propio presidente, Vladimir Putin, dos semanas después del inicio de la "operación militar especial". La Fiscalía militar ha adoptado contra "unos 12 oficiales" medidas disciplinarias, que incluyeron la expulsión de las Fuerzas Armadas. Durante una intervención ante el Senado, Artur Yeguíev, fiscal militar del distrito occidental, explicó que unos 600 reclutas fueron involucrados en la operación militar, pero añadió que "todos volvieron en un plazo corto de tiempo".

Pese a las denuncias de prensa, activistas y familiares, *tanto el Ministerio de Defensa como Putin negaron en un primer momento que reclutas participaran en la guerra en Ucrania*, pero el 9 de marzo el jefe del Kremlin ordenó una investigación al respecto. Entonces, el Kremlin recordó que Putin había ordenado al Ejército antes del inicio de la intervención militar "excluir categóricamente" la participación de reclutas que cumplen el servicio militar en "cualquier misión" en territorio de Ucrania.

A día de hoy, *se desconoce cuántos reclutas rusos murieron en combate y si aquellos que fueron apresados por las tropas enemigas ya han sido puestos en libertad*. Según la prensa, entre los 27 desaparecidos reconocidos por las autoridades en el hundimiento del crucero Moskvá, buque insignia de la Flota del mar Negro, también había reclutas. Los tripulantes del Moskvá han sido incluidos como participantes en la campaña militar en Ucrania para que sus familias puedan recibir subsidios y pensiones, según informó hoy el diario digital Meduza.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se mueven, poco pero se mueven, son los que cubren a los que avanzan:
> 
> 0.01'..................................................0.53'
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082727
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082732



uff, bien jugado, me intrigaba su posición 
el de arriba un profesional jaja


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jun 2022)

¿Y si cuando Renault quiera volver a Rusia el mercado lo ha ocupado NIO?



El pastel para Tesla y NIO.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jun 2022)

Se presenta un proyecto de Ley en Rusia en el que la propaganda LGBT podría ser multada con hasta 10 millones de rublos



Mientras tanto en Europa este mes... Ya sabéis...


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jun 2022)

Campos del Donbass


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Y si cuando Renault quiera volver a Rusia el mercado lo ha ocupado NIO?
> 
> 
> 
> El pastel para Tesla y NIO.



Pues que los mangutas y los directivos de Renault gritarán: "¡Viva la libre empresa con permiso de USA!" y "¡Jodete Putin!"


----------



## kopke (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> escaramuza...



Brutal. El ejército ruso está a otro nivel.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Jun 2022)

EL TESORO HA DEJADO CLARO QUE LAS TRANSACCIONES RELACIONADAS CON EL ORO QUE INVOLUCRAN A RUSIA PUEDEN SER SANCIONADAS, ESTÁ SUPERVISANDO DE CERCA CUALQUIER ESFUERZO PARA EVITAR LAS SANCIONES DE ESTADOS UNIDOS A TRAVÉS DEL USO DEL ORO - YELLEN


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Inteligencia británica: El ejército ucraniano ha recapturado parte de Sievierodonetsk, mientras que el ejército ruso se ha estancado cerca de Popasna y se está preparando para avanzar desde Izium.*


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Rusia declara en busca y captura a Glujovski, autor de la novela 'Metro 2033'*
Las autoridades rusas han declarado en busca y captura al autor de la novela de ciencia ficción 'Metro 2033', Dmitri Glujovski, según la base de datos del Ministerio de Interior del país. En ella se señala que la medida se debe a un caso penal sin revelar cuál. El famoso escritor, de 42 años, se había mostrado muy crítico con la "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (7 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> A pan y agua!!



Y latigazos!


----------



## ProfeInsti (7 Jun 2022)

*El presidente ucraniano Zelenski declaró *durante una rueda de prensa *que los políticos y los medios de comunicación occidentales están empezando a presionar a su país para que termine el conflicto armado con Rusia con un resultado perjudicial para Ucrania*.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Igor Girkin afirma que Rusia se enfrentará a un motín/revolución si no escala la guerra a una movilización militar total.

 *


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las mentiras hay que repetirlas constantemente para que tengan efecto:
> 
> *"En este momento, un bloqueo naval ruso en el Mar Negro está impidiendo que las cosechas de Ucrania
> sean enviadas a sus destinos normales. Hay alrededor de 20 millones de toneladas de trigo que están
> ...



800 millones de Tm es menos que 20 millones de Tm, las matemáticas no son relevantes para el ser siniestro de Blinken, por lo que se ve.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *El presidente ucraniano Zelenski declaró *durante una rueda de prensa *que los políticos y los medios de comunicación occidentales están empezando a presionar a su país para que termine el conflicto armado con Rusia con un resultado perjudicial para Ucrania*.



Pero como el Biden necesita perentoriamente que el conflicto llegue hasta las elecciones de noviembre,
al monigote le tocará mantenerse ahi, en el "candelabro"; AJOderse, AGUAntarse y RESINAción...


----------



## Snowball (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Igor Girkin afirma que Rusia se enfrentará a un motín/revolución si no escala la guerra a una movilización militar total.
> 
> *



Pero no había ya hecho default Rusia en Abril?

Y el rublo hiperinflacionado para cuando?


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Severodonetsk se convierte en una enorme fosa común para el ejército ruso y los kadirovitas.*

“Los Kadyrovites (las tropas personales del señor de la guerra checheno Ramzan Kadyrov) están sufriendo grandes pérdidas porque se les permitió entrar por primera vez... Era tan importante para Putin capturar Severodonetsk que incluso dejó a los Kadyrovites, a quienes normalmente no arriesga. , que suelen filmar solo videoclips, los dejó pelear. Sufrieron enormes pérdidas”.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/severodon..._3N57ZwilNE7Az


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

*Batalla por Davydov Brod en dirección Mykolaiv-Kherson: 30 de mayo - 7 de junio de 2022*

Desde finales de mayo, los medios de comunicación ucranianos han empezado a calentar al público con noticias sobre la "deserción masiva de orcos" del frente en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson. La campaña mediática dirigida a desacreditar a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y a las unidades de esta zona no estaba dirigida en absoluto al consumidor ruso: el objetivo eran las fuerzas ucranianas y los clientes extranjeros.

El problema de la deserción y la baja moral es agudo no sólo en el Donbass: dado que los "occidentales" reclutados prácticamente en la calle sin un mínimo de entrenamiento fueron enviados a luchar por los "sureños", el estado de ánimo en la agrupación de las AFU era bajo.

Pero tras los fracasos en la Isla de la Serpiente y el colapso en el Donbass, el mando de las AFU necesitaba al menos una victoria. Por lo tanto, el público fue "calentado" antes de la ofensiva en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson.

▪Antes de que comenzara la ofensiva de Davydov Brod, la línea de demarcación entre las AFU y las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF discurría en realidad a lo largo de las orillas de los ríos Vysun e Ingulets. Todo el tramo desde Snigirevka hasta Chervonyi Yar era una sólida zona gris a finales de mayo, donde los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento se enfrentaban periódicamente.

▪ Las AFU ocuparon las dos pequeñas aldeas de Kalynivka y Murakhovka, desplegando allí unidades de asalto y equipo militar. La víspera del 30 de mayo comenzó la construcción de un paso de pontones en Velikiy Artakovo.

Al mismo tiempo, la aviación táctica de las AFU fue redesplegada al frente: los aviones trabajaron sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF desde los aeródromos de Krivoy Rog y Voznesensk, la aviación de caza trabajó en respuesta y los Kalibras golpearon las pistas de aterrizaje.

Sin embargo, las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas fueron contenidas por el fuego y el cruce se llevó a cabo.

▪ Los días 30 y 31 de mayo, las AFU lograron forzar los Ingulets cerca de Velikiy Artakovo y trasladaron unidades de asalto a la orilla sur. En los días siguientes se produjeron combates cerca de Belogorka: allí las unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y la aviación quemaron los equipos de las AFU.

Sin embargo, la relación de efectivos no favorecía a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Las AFU lograron hacer retroceder a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF hacia Davydov Brod: la defensa en el pueblo fue sostenida por un solo pelotón. Después de atar a los defensores del pueblo con el combate, las AFU establecieron un cruce hacia el propio Davidov Brod para traer unidades adicionales.

En ese momento, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas trasladaron refuerzos a esta sección del frente: bajo el fuego de la artillería, el pelotón que mantenía Davydov Brod logró retirarse del asentamiento.

El 5 de junio, Davydov Brod estaba bajo el control de las AFU: las unidades que habían cruzado el Ingulets cerca de Velykiy Artakovo y en el propio Brod habían unido sus fuerzas en el pueblo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas inutilizaron el cruce de Davydov Brod y comenzaron a atacar el pueblo. Todas las unidades ucranianas en esa zona dejaron de existir.

En la noche del 5 al 6 de junio, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron una contraofensiva en dos frentes: se recuperó el control de Davydov Brod y se forzó el paso del río Ingulets por el cruce ucraniano de Velyky Artakovo.

Las unidades rusas se afianzaron en la línea Velikoye Artakovo - Belaya Krynitsa en la orilla norte del río.

▪ A partir del 7 de junio, las AFU mantienen el control sobre Kalynivka y Murakhovka: sin embargo, sólo hay observadores y artilleros aéreos para corregir el fuego de artillería ucraniano desde la dirección de Kaluga.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan con la guerra de contrabatería y se agrupan para desarrollar una contraofensiva en la orilla norte del río Inhults.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

la emboscada de zaporiyia vista en 1ra persona y audio uffff

reddit a veces da buenos aportes


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de hablar con su contacto armenia por telefono . El encryptador se fastidio , asi que no puede enviar mensajes encryptados seguros asi que hablaron en clave sobre el oleoducto " AMISTAD " ( el nombre en clave es " Skippy " )
Bueno , pues " Skippy " tiene una capacidad de 2 millones de barriles al dia ( 400 mil barriles se quedan en Bielorrusia )
1,2 millones van a la UE y el resto a otros paises no UE .
450 mil barriles van a Polonia y 350 mil barriles van a Alemania .
Republica Checa ( 100 mil barriles , Eslovaquia 115 mil barriles , Hungria 135 mil barriles )
La cuestion es que si Rusia controlase Transcarpatia y los otros 3 Oblasts fronterizos con Rumania y Moldavia
( Ivano - F , Chernivivtsi , Vinnytsia ) podria tirar un ramal desde Odesa aprovechando el oleoducto que pasa por Jarkov y Dnipro
De esta forma Rusia podria suministrar petroleo a Hungria , pero tambien a Serbia y en el futuro Italia
Podria cortar el suministro a Polonia y Alemania via ramal norte y solo enviar a Bielorrusia ( si Lukashenko se porta bien )
La contacto armenia ha prometido hablar con Sechin para contarle la idea .
Si es viable la consultara con el Shoigu , si es viable se hablara con el Zar para que autorice la invasion / conquista y anexion de esas zonas
El clapham espera que al menos le pongan su nombre al oleoducto ese ..." oleoducto clapham " ....HUM


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Zelensky dice que el estancamiento con Rusia no es una opción, critica el llamado de Macron a no humillar a Rusia.*

El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky le dijo al Financial Times que no ve condiciones previas para que Rusia detenga la guerra en Ucrania y agregó que las sanciones “todavía no han tenido mucha influencia en Rusia”.

Zelensky instó a Occidente a imponer un embargo total de petróleo y gas.

También criticó al presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, por su reciente llamado a “no humillar a Rusia”, diciendo que Ucrania no planea humillar a nadie, pero “vamos a responder de la misma manera”.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Me dan igual. No me meto en la bragueta de nadie ni soy un huelebragas que pretenda dictar la moral pública.



Es cierto leidi Tucan y sus adlateres hacen cosas chulisimas...y no se meten en la moral ni conciencia de los demas...para muestra el cole de los niños.

Son tolerancia pura.


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Pronóstico del tiempo para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de ️vigente probabilidad de huracán en el área de Sloviansk hoy, ventoso

El lanzacohetes múltiple pesado Uragan calcina a los militantes ucranianos junto con sus bastiones.

P.D. La orden "trescientos treinta y tres" es necesaria para volear simultáneamente a todas las unidades, es análoga a "iniciar-atención-marcha".
#exclusivo desde el frente









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## bigmaller (7 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes de batalla únicas: el Su-30 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa derriba un helicóptero Mi-14 ucraniano en la región de Odessa
> 
> El avión del coronel Bezdai, vicecomandante de la Marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, fue atacado por un cañón aéreo el 7 de mayo en la región de Odessa, según han informado los medios ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Esta guerra es acojonante... En todos los sentidos. 

Hasta que vea un video decente, no me creo que lo hayan derribado con el archer...


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es cierto leidi Tucan y sus adlateres hacen cosas chulisimas...y no se meten en la moral ni conciencia de los demas...para muestra el cole de los niños.
> 
> Son tolerancia pura.



Lady Tucán, que dices tu, está porque en las escuelas se enseñe respeto a todo el mundo sin distinción de religión, tendencia sexual o raza. Vamos, algo muy sano que debería hacer todo el mundo: ocúpate de tus asuntos, no te metas a olisquear la bragueta del vecino y mucho menos le digas como, cuando y con quien se la tiene que bajar. El problema que teneis los talibanes es que no aceptais otra postura que la vuestra. Sois unos putos meapilas obsesionados con la bragueta de los demás y no respetais a nadie que no pase por vuestro aro. Unas verduleras cotillas incapaces de vivir sin despellejar a alguien. Un puto cáncer social en la mejor tradición española de los torquemadas y compañia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jun 2022)

Me lo parece a mi, o no llevaban las calandracas bien amarrás?. Luego pasan cositas...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lady Tucán, que dices tu, está porque en las escuelas se enseñe respeto a todo el mundo sin distinción de religión, tendencia sexual o raza. Vamos, algo muy sano que debería hacer todo el mundo: ocúpate de tus asuntos, no te metas a olisquear la bragueta del vecino y mucho menos le digas como, cuando y con quien se la tiene que bajar. El problema que teneis los talibanes es que no aceptais otra postura que la vuestra. Sois unos putos meapilas obsesionados con la bragueta de los demás, unas verduleras cotillas incapaces de vivir sin despellejar a alguien. Un puto cáncer social.



Bueno ...no te digo que no...no nos gusta que quieran legislar para jodernos los hijos...mental...y fisicamente.

Cruzada esa linea...in guerra ogni bucco e trincchera...


----------



## Harman (7 Jun 2022)

Explosiones e incendios tras los ataques del ejército ruso a una infraestructura en la región de Mykolayiv









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Joder cuando entro al hilo sin iniciar sesión me entero de todita la realidad

en severodonestk ya no quedan chechenos, todos muertos
cañones de 155 mm matando rusos de cien en cien
jerson pronto en manos ucranianas
etc etc

malditos prorrusos tienen engañados a la gente


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> la emboscada de zaporiyia vista en 1ra persona y audio uffff
> 
> reddit a veces da buenos aportes



Este vídeo detalla muy bien la operación.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero como el Biden necesita perentoriamente que el conflicto llegue hasta las elecciones de noviembre,
> al monigote le tocará mantenerse ahi, en el "candelabro"; AJOderse, AGUAntarse y RESINAción...



O TODO LO CONTRARIO
En Estados Hundidos el precio de la gasolina ( " GAS " ) va como un cohete Soyuz 
El promedio son 5 $ galon pero en la Republica Democratica Popular de California ( primer estado bolchevique de America del Norte )
el precio es de 7 $ . Los pobres que necesitan el coche para ir al trabajo estan dejandese una pasta en gasolina .
Ese " EXTRA " que gastan en combustible , ese " EXTRA " que gastan en " comida " , en fin ...todos esos " EXTRA " que se gastan por culpa de la inflacion que no es del 10 % ni de cona hace que el excedente ( ingreso neto ) sea cada menor : incluso cero
En resumen . La gente que podia ahorrar un 10 % de su sueldo para invertirlo luego , bueno ...esa gente esta jodida
Es irrelevante lo que ganes ( 1000 $ , 2000 $ , o 5000 $ ) al mes . Lo que cuenta , la madre del cordero , la piedra filosofal es el dinero NETO
que te queda despues de pagar gastos . Ese excedente ( 10 % , 20 % , 5 % , lo sea ) se ahorra para inversion
Pero si todo sube 10 % , 20 % entonces no solo no puedes ahorrar , es que no llegas a fin de mes . O te endeudas o recortas gastos
Recortar gastos = menor nivel de vida .
En 2019 el COVID 19 jodio la reeleccion de Trump . Y la guerra en Ucrania jodera la reeleccion de Biden
Porque mientras la crisis de Ucrania siga , habra inflacion . Lo que conviene a Biden , es que se acabe la Guerra ya .
Putin tiene otros planes : el regreso de Trump . Por eso el clapham ha dicho que al Zar le conviene una Guerra larga de baja intensidad
que destruya la economia de Occidente , porque asi , el regreso de Trump ( un anti-globalista ) estaria segura


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Joder cuando entro al hilo sin iniciar sesión me entero de todita la realidad
> 
> en severodonestk ya no quedan chechenos, todos muertos
> cañones de 155 mm matando rusos de cien en cien
> ...




y a kadyrov lo han colgado en la plaza maidan... jajajaja

todos esos payasos van a comer mas.mierda el proximo invierno.. ya veras cuando lloren que como han podido perder el trabajo y les han confiscado la pasta

bueno a ver el jueves que hay reunion del bce .... creo que se lia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Jun 2022)

_Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
_


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bueno ...no te digo que no...no nos gusta que quieran legislar para jodernos los hijos...mental...y fisicamente.
> 
> Cruzada esa linea...in guerra ogni bucco e trincchera...



Los hijos te los joden en los maristas y jesuitas dándoles por el culo .... Literalmente ....


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Este vídeo detalla muy bien la operación.



y el soldado ruso con zapatillas y sin casco, la verdad que parecían más milicianos que soldados rusos


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Joder cuando entro al hilo sin iniciar sesión me entero de todita la realidad
> 
> en severodonestk ya no quedan chechenos, todos muertos
> cañones de 155 mm matando rusos de cien en cien
> ...



Y no te olvides de los fraguel resucitaos de Mariupol que están sembrando el pánico cuando salen a por vareniky al magazine


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _



Las drogas duras son muy malas y en este caso en particular son terribles, sobretodo para la población que no sea(nacionalista y fanática).


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Shoigu - Un total de 6.489 soldados ucranianos se han rendido



Los rusos tendrian que dar un golpe de efecto propagandistico, reclutar un par de batallones entre los prisioneros ucranianos, sacarlos noche y dia en los medios de comunicacion...

*"El nuevo Ejercito de Liberacion Ucraniano-Ruso"*

PD- Ponen al mando de esas tropas a algun coronel o general ucraniano purgado por Zelensky y aunque no lleguen a combatir, eso sera el embrion de una insurgencia armada en la retaguardia ukra.


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _



Yo ya pienso que Zelensky trabaja para Putin, porque no se puede ser tan gilipollas.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

La situación es absurda......Rusia puede atacar Ucrania, pero Ucrania no puede atacar Rusia...


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La situación es absurda......Rusia puede atacar Ucrania, pero Ucrania no puede atacar Rusia...


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

ULTIMA HORA
@Harman y @Zhukov propuestos para la Orden ( rusa ) de la Amistad por su contribucion al hilo
( noticia en construccion )


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esa pa lisichansk, en menos de una semana


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Ya no se les podrá juzgar por los niños ni las tumbas en Mariupol?


----------



## Argentium (7 Jun 2022)

*Alerta roja sobre el dólar: el FMI asegura que su dominio mundial se está reduciendo, llega sólo al 59,1% su participación como moneda de reserva mundial. *
*De acuerdo al último informe semanal publicado en el sitio oficial del organismo crediticio, el dólar hoy pierde terreno frente al auge de las monedas de reserva no tradicionales.*


----------



## Julc (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La situación es absurda......Rusia puede atacar Ucrania, pero Ucrania no puede atacar Rusia...



Lo absurdo es aguantarte cuando ya no haces gracia.
Hala, al ignore.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Borrell critica que Rusia utilice "como arma" los alimentos.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, ha denunciado este martes *que Rusia "utilice como arma" la comida.* Lo ha hecho con motivo de la celebración hoy del Día Mundial de la Inocuidad de los Alimentos y en un contexto marcado por la crisis alimentaria que provoca la guerra en Ucrania.

"Todo ser humano tiene el derecho a acceder a alimentos seguros, la primera fuente de vida e instrumental para la salud mundial. Como UE, actuamos con decisión por este derecho y para abordar las necesidades humanitarias, incluidas las provocadas por la vergonzosa elección de Rusia de utilizar los alimentos como armas", ha escrito el político español en su perfil de la red social Twitter.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya no se les podrá juzgar por los niños ni las tumbas en Mariupol?



como tiene que ser no sirve para nada


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Alerta roja sobre el dólar: el FMI asegura que su dominio mundial se está reduciendo, llega sólo al 59,1% su participación como moneda de reserva mundial. *
> *De acuerdo al último informe semanal publicado en el sitio oficial del organismo crediticio, el dólar hoy pierde terreno frente al auge de las monedas de reserva no tradicionales.*



Pues eso exige una guerra para arreglarlo, así piensan en Washington. Más que nada porque una parte enorme del valor del dolar depende de su aceptación universal.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Las autoridades prorrusas transportan el cereal ucraniano en tren a la península de Crimea.*
Las autoridades prorrusas de la región ucraniana de Zaporiyia han anuciado este martes el transporte de la primera partida de cereal con destino a la península de Crimea, anexionada por Rusia en 2014. *El grano fue trasladado desde la ciudad de Melitopol a Crimea a bordo de once vagones*, según explicó *Yevgueni Balitski*, jefe de la administración civil-militar de Zaporiyia, a la televisión pública rusa.

*Ucrania ha acusado a Rusia de apropiarse de su cosecha de cereal *en las regiones ocupadas del sur del país -Zaporiyia y Jersón- para venderlo a terceros países, como Siria, y de obstruir sus exportaciones al bloquear sus puertos en el mar Negro.

El Ejército ruso se ha hecho con el control del Canal del Norte de Crimea en Jersón con el fin de suministrar agua a la árida península tras ocho años de bloqueo ucraniano. A finales de abril el agua del río Dniéper volvió a las tierras crimeas, donde ahora podrá ser cultivado el cereal procedente de los elevadores de grano de Ucrania. El ministro de Defensa ruso, *Serguéi Shoigú*, anunció hoy también la *apertura de la comunicación por carretera entre territorio ruso y Crimea a través del corredor terrestre que recorre el Donbás y las regiones de Jersón y Zaporiyia*.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jun 2022)

No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:




A grandes rasgos, lo que va a suceder en Europa una vez que haya terminado la guerra de Ucrania:

Como hemos indicado anteriormente algunos foreros, Rusia engullirá toda Ucrania para posteriormente quedarse un tercio (incluidas Odesa y Jarkov), Polonia se quedará parte del oeste y en el resto del país que sobrevivirá habrá un gobierno títere controlado por Rusia. 

Descarta que Rusia vaya a entrar en Bálticos o Polonia y se demostrará que Europa no puede sobrevivir sin Rusia (frío, hambre).

Hay una especie de conspiración dentro de Alemania, Italia, Francia y Reino Unido para cortar con Washington y reformatear sus alianzas en torno Rusia, que vendría en ayuda de la Unión Europea cuando sus economías colapsen debido al enorme gasto de financiar la guerra de Ucrania y la subida de precios que puede provocar un colapso de los mercados de productos básicos.


Muy plausible.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Tal y como están rebanando, a conciencia, el cuello a Europa,
tengo la visión de todos los actuales dirigentes europeos
en las playas de Miami disfrutando de los servicios prestados. 
¿la bola de cristal funcionará bien?


----------



## risto mejido (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



lo que me extraña es que un tribunal europeo tuviese alguna jurisdiccion en rusia


----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Jun 2022)

*La historia de cómo Rusia se quedó sin... tanques *

Después de una docena de mensajes críticos debajo de los artículos del canal, copiando completamente los de gromadyan, se encendió un poco. Hable acerca de otra "victoria" en el territorio de la región del Mar Negro del Norte a Galicia. Y fotos de Melitopol, donde se pueden ver trenes con buenos tanques soviéticos T-62, sacados de producción hace casi 50 años. Las conclusiones son letales: Rusia se ha quedado sin tanques modernos, buena gente se pone de pie, todo se ha ido, y más adelante en el texto... ugh.

No citaré las noticias de las granjas, apelaré a la audiencia aquí, que está poco versada en temas técnico-militares. Pero haciendo una pregunta razonable: ¿por qué el T-62 es tan malo? ¿Por qué no el T-64 o, como es razonable suponer, no el principal "caballo de batalla" del ejército ruso: el vehículo de combate T-72, del cual hay en la reserva estratégica diez mil piezas que se han modernizado? y viejos producidos en los años setenta y ochenta.

Lo primero a lo que deben prestar atención los críticos y alarmistas es el número de miembros de la tripulación. Hay cuatro de ellos en el T-62 (sin perro), y el T-72 se las arregla con tres. ¿Cuál es el gran significado filosófico de cargar el limitado contingente de tropas rusas de las Operaciones Especiales con un gasto excesivo de personal de soldados contratados? Tiene sentido, solo tienes que buscar en otro lado. Los tanques T-62... son un vehículo de combate ideal para el entrenamiento acelerado de tripulaciones sin experiencia en combate. Y el propósito de los suministros es obvio: el equipo va para las fuerzas aliadas de las repúblicas de Donbass.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
*Siria… *
Las botas de piel de vaca, especialmente con grandes estrellas en las correas de los hombros, son una casta extremadamente conservadora, no les gustan los experimentos, prefieren métodos probados y efectivos para lograr resultados. Cuando Bashar al-Assad recurrió a Rusia en busca de ayuda, controlando solo Damasco y algunos restos de lo que alguna vez fue un gran estado... los problemas del ejército sirio parecían insolubles para todos los expertos militares mundiales. Baja capacidad de combate, programas de entrenamiento repugnantes, corrupción total, falta de armas, nepotismo tribal.

Solo los rusos tenían experiencia real en la creación de ejércitos listos para el combate desde cero, lo que hicieron en 2014. Para un experimento demostrativo (no creer en los milagros para los generales sirios), eligieron la 4ª división blindada, donde están nuestros asesores desde 2012. Primero, la división sufrió una gran derrota en la batalla por Idlib, fue llevada a la retaguardia, comenzaron a enseñar nuevas tácticas, saturando gradualmente las formaciones de batalla con tanques T-55MV modernizados.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Pura basura, si nos fijamos en el año de fabricación (1959-1975). Pero resultó que, después de una profunda modernización, las capacidades de los vehículos de combate aumentaron muchas veces, lo que se demostró con la primera operación exitosa de la división de tanques actualizada. Repelió una ofensiva masiva de militantes de ISIS (una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia) en las afueras del sur de Damasco con pérdidas mínimas. A pesar de los sistemas de misiles antitanque estadounidenses (ATGM) y los misiles guiados antitanque (ATGM).

En 2015, los asesores rusos subieron el listón al negarse a trabajar con reclutas tribales e insistieron en contratar voluntarios. Porque los T-72 modernizados con protección efectiva comenzaron a llegar a Siria. El reclutamiento se llevó a cabo en todas partes, incluso en las mezquitas. Los combatientes recibían entre 250 y 300 dólares al mes, el doble que en el ejército sirio. Y todos los puestos de mando fueron ocupados por nuestros oficiales, teniendo a mano un sirio en el rango apropiado para el entrenamiento científico las 24 horas.

Luego, la 4ª División Panzer se incluyó en el 5º Cuerpo de Voluntarios, que pronto recibió el apodo popular de "Legión Rusa", y llevó a cabo una serie de operaciones ofensivas exitosas. Con el crecimiento de la experiencia de combate, los T-55MV se retiran, comienzan a ser reemplazados por los modernizados T-72AV y T-72M1 con el innovador sistema de control de fuego TURMS-T, comenzando a preparar al personal para la pesadilla de cualquier petrolero: batallas urbanas, tácticas de escuadrones de asalto.

A principios de 2017 había resultado una formación élite de 12 mil soldados y oficiales, exclusivamente voluntarios. El primer comandante del Cuerpo, Héroe de Rusia, el teniente general Valery Asapov (que cayó en batalla cerca de Deir al-Zor el 23 de septiembre de 2017) preparó un cuerpo totalmente coordinado capaz de resolver cualquier misión de combate. La formación se lanzó al ataque, ganando una feroz batalla con los militantes cerca de Palmira, luego estaban Deir al-Zor, Hama, Alepo y Deraa, docenas de otras ciudades y cientos de pueblos...



T-72 en Siria (ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Entonces, el T-72AV y el T-72M1 modernizados representaron apenas una cuarta parte de la flota del Cuerpo, ensamblados en batallones de asalto separados. El principal "caballo de batalla" fue nuestro mencionado T-62. Aunque el "setenta y dos" podría traer varios miles, eligieron este automóvil en particular. ¿Por qué? La lógica cínica de toda guerra: combativa, militar-técnica, económica. Eficiencia y precio.

*Medio dorado… *
La velocidad del entrenamiento de la tripulación en el "sesenta y dos segundos" es la más alta, si sacas a la gente del arado. La segunda característica del tanque es su buena seguridad, que en la época soviética se llamaba "cejas de Brezhnev". Estos son contenedores soldados a la torreta en ambos lados, y los lados del vehículo están cubiertos con pantallas de tela de goma que pueden soportar suministros acumulativos. El conductor está protegido contra explosiones de minas por placas de blindaje adicionales, que reforzaron la parte inferior del tanque.



T-62 con "las cejas de Brezhnev" en la torreta (ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
El cañón U-5TS de 115 mm parece frívolo en la guerra moderna, pero esto no es del todo cierto. Desde finales de los años ochenta, el T-62 recibió un nuevo sistema de armas: los misiles guiados antitanque Sheksna. El tanque de repente volvió a ser relevante. Capaz de luchar en igualdad de condiciones con máquinas de la tercera generación de países de la OTAN: M-60 (EE. UU.), German Leopard-1, French AMX-30. Los misiles Sheksna destruyeron armaduras de hasta 600 mm, fueron guiados por un designador de objetivo láser a una distancia de hasta 4200 metros, en el rango máximo que brinda una precisión de impactos del 85%.

Tales características son suficientes para (en manos capaces) desafiar incluso a los tanques modernos. Es una cuestión de táctica. La mayoría de las veces, los T-62 en Siria estaban ocupados con una aburrida rutina de combate: brindaban protección para los puntos de control, la defensa de las fortalezas del pelotón se construía alrededor de un par de vehículos. En el ataque, se utilizaron como artillería cuerpo a cuerpo móvil, golpearon con éxito fortificaciones de campo, emplazamientos de armas de militantes, cubriendo grupos de asalto incluso en ciudades.

Entonces... con el advenimiento de los viejos T-62 en los campos de Operaciones Especiales, será posible salvar a los modernos T-72B3 y T-90 del estúpido tiempo de inactividad en las áreas cercanas a la retaguardia, en cruces de carreteras, asentamientos. , puntos de control. Las máquinas modernas deberían estar al frente del ataque, en el primer escalón. Y los "viejos" soviéticos, fáciles de mantener, reparar y entrenar tripulaciones, se enfrentarán perfectamente a los avances de los grupos de sabotaje en vehículos blindados ligeros y apoyarán un asalto pausado a los asentamientos.

Siria ha demostrado que las doctrinas militares dominantes con el uso masivo de la aviación, armas de alta precisión y fuerzas especiales fabulosamente costosas... seguirán esperando. Los tanques, incluso los viejos, se desecharon demasiado pronto y siguen siendo una herramienta eficaz en la guerra moderna. Las historias de todopoderosos lanzagranadas de mano no sobrevivieron a la dura realidad. La protección con bisagras mejorada de los vehículos blindados, la interacción competente con la infantería... anulan las ventajas de los Javelins y NLAU anunciados. 
La economía cínica de la guerra es que los rusos han hecho que el costo de mejorar los tanques viejos sea más bajo que la producción de armas antitanque modernas. Y las nuevas tácticas no permiten que estos últimos se acerquen a la distancia del tiro. El segundo aspecto, también económico, es demostrar a los actores interesados en el mercado de armas de terceros países: ¿por qué gastar cientos de millones de dólares en supercomputadoras con seguimiento fabricadas en Occidente, cuando se puede hacer de manera económica, alegre, masiva y de la misma manera? eficientemente.

*Recomendaciones… *
Combatir no es disparar, maniobrar, atacar y defender. Es una escuela continua las 24 horas del día, los siete días de la semana. Para soldados y oficiales, pero en su mayor parte, para analistas y especialistas del Estado Mayor. ¿Por qué usar Russian Breakthroughs y Armatas si el principal tanque enemigo es un antiguo T-64 en media docena de modificaciones soviéticas y ucranianas? No es rival para el T-72 ruso modernizado, el dominio de la aviación y el poder abrumador de la artillería.

Dada la tasa de eliminación de vehículos blindados pesados "cuadrados" (producidos en los años 60-70 del siglo pasado), la aparición del T-62 está totalmente justificada. Se enfrentarán a la infantería y los vehículos blindados, son resistentes a los bombardeos de artillería. Intenta entrar en un vehículo de maniobras protegido de fragmentos por una excelente armadura. En las fuerzas aliadas, el T-62 también se convertirá en el principal vehículo de combate, como en Siria. Y los tanques modernos de Rusia asumirán su deber directo, atacando acciones en las direcciones principales. Todo va de acuerdo al plan…

*Сказ о том, как у России закончились… танки*


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

En muchos medios se creen que, cuando Medvedev dice "los odio" y "hare lo que sea posible para que desaparezcan" se referia solo a Ucrania. Claro, pero tambien a todo Occidente y en especial a los disidentes y opositores al Kremlin.

El tio esta haciendo ruido para preparar su posible "candidatura" para cuando Putin muera/se retire. 

Menuda se.montaria alli si el zar la palma repentinamente, volarian los cuchillos.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jun 2022)

A ver si gaviotón acaba con el teleprinter y se limpia un poco el foro....


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Jun 2022)

dedicado a los liloides que creen que estos son de izquierdas....sobre ucrania y zopensky. Yoli como te acerques a la CIA ....








Los sutiles apoyos a la OTAN: desde Podemos y ERC hasta el PCE - mpr21


A diferencia de la derecha, la "izquierda parlamentaria" está siendo la más hábil consolidadora de la membresía española a la Alianza.



mpr21.info


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si gaviotón acaba con el teleprinter y se limpia un poco el foro....


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RU es USA...
Polonia no se va a quedar un mojon.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*"Alrededor de 800 civiles" se refugian de los combates en una planta química de Severodonetsk.*
Unos 800 civiles se han refugiado en una planta química en *Severodonetsk*, en el este de Ucrania, donde desde hace varios días se libran* combates entre los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso*, ha dicho este martes el abogado estadounidense del magnate Dmitro Firtach, propietario del sitio. "Cerca de 800 civiles se han refugiado en la planta química Azot, propiedad del Grupo DF de Dmitro Firtach", ha dicho en un comunicado Lanny Davis, abogado del magnate ucraniano.* "Entre estos 800 civiles hay unos 200 de los 3.000 empleados de la fábrica y unos 600 residentes de Severodonetsk", ha agregado.*

Contactada por AFP, la presidencia ucraniana no había confirmado la información al final de la tarde. Según la nota de prensa publicada en el sitio web del Grupo DF,* los 200 empleados aún presentes en la fábrica "permanecen (...) para garantizar la protección de los productos químicos altamente explosivos que aún se encuentran en el sitio"*. La fábrica de Azot está ubicada en Severodonetsk, una ciudad clave en la región de Lugansk, que las tropas rusas intentan tomar el control total desde hace varias semanas.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Alerta roja sobre el dólar: el FMI asegura que su dominio mundial se está reduciendo, llega sólo al 59,1% su participación como moneda de reserva mundial. *
> *De acuerdo al último informe semanal publicado en el sitio oficial del organismo crediticio, el dólar hoy pierde terreno frente al auge de las monedas de reserva no tradicionales.*



Y todos esos dolares que no se usan…vuelven a Usa, en forma de inflación brutal.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá sea cierto pero miras lo que hay en Bruselas y... 450 millones de rehenes....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> RU es USA...
> Polonia no se va a quedar un mojon.



Lo primero está por demostrar.

Lo segundo Dios te oiga, porque Polonia no necesita más problemas de los que tiene, y el Oeste de Ucrania es un caramelo envenenado.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _



No es que esté loco, solamente se ha creído lo que le han dicho en su última gira.
Luego será un juguete roto, se meterá más de lo que debería, y... bueno, así acaban los grandes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto pero miras lo que hay en Bruselas y... 450 millones de rehenes....



Fe, Esperanza y Caridad son virtudes teologales. No las perdamos.


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo primero está por demostrar.
> 
> Lo segundo Dios te oiga, porque Polonia no necesita más problemas de los que tiene, y el Oeste de Ucrania es un caramelo envenenado.



Casi desde la independencia de EEUU, los que realmente mueven los hilos estan en la city.
Ahi lo dejo.

Edito: El mayor favor a la humanidad seria una nuke en la city, y lo digo a sabiendas de que yo me voy con ella.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Algo no va bien en este planeta cuando un solo demente como el hijpoPutin puede causar tanta muerte, daño y destrucción.


----------



## eolico (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _




Es un pedigüeño mal encarado y nada educado. Exige a los demas que le paguen "su fiesta" perdida de antemano, mientras el guarda centenares de millones en cuentas en Costa Rica y, la que le han sacado recientemente, en Seychelles.

Y mas que debe de tener oculto despues de vender el material que le envian.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Los mismos que defienden la okupacion rusa de Ucrania son lo que dicen estar en contra de la okupacion en España, son de chiste.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los hijos te los joden en los maristas y jesuitas dándoles por el culo .... Literalmente ....



Asi saliste tu...maricon perdido...Manolin...

Edito: en algunas zahurdas de los feudos rojos...tambien se percuten a los niños sin padre...la oltra sabe algo de eso...y la montera...tambien.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algo no va bien en este planeta cuando un solo demente como el hijpoPutin puede causar tanta muerte, daño y destrucción.



Te pagan por mensaje, por lo que veo. Vaya imaginación chorra que gastas pajarillo...


----------



## delhierro (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"Alrededor de 800 civiles" se refugian de los combates en una planta química de Severodonetsk.*
> Unos 800 civiles se han refugiado en una planta química en *Severodonetsk*, en el este de Ucrania, donde desde hace varios días se libran* combates entre los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso*, ha dicho este martes el abogado estadounidense del magnate Dmitro Firtach, propietario del sitio. "Cerca de 800 civiles se han refugiado en la planta química Azot, propiedad del Grupo DF de Dmitro Firtach", ha dicho en un comunicado Lanny Davis, abogado del magnate ucraniano.* "Entre estos 800 civiles hay unos 200 de los 3.000 empleados de la fábrica y unos 600 residentes de Severodonetsk", ha agregado.*
> 
> Contactada por AFP, la presidencia ucraniana no había confirmado la información al final de la tarde. Según la nota de prensa publicada en el sitio web del Grupo DF,* los 200 empleados aún presentes en la fábrica "permanecen (...) para garantizar la protección de los productos químicos altamente explosivos que aún se encuentran en el sitio"*. La fábrica de Azot está ubicada en Severodonetsk, una ciudad clave en la región de Lugansk, que las tropas rusas intentan tomar el control total desde hace varias semanas.



A ver......









Sin corredores humanitarios, miles de civiles siguen atrapados en Mariúpol y la planta de Azovstal


Según un video publicado por el Batallón Azov, que se encuentra entre las fuerzas ucranianas en la planta metalúrgica de Azovstal, hay niños presentes en lo que se afirma que es un búnker subterráneo. View on euronews




es.sports.yahoo.com





Venga coño, que han duplicado la historia falsa. Luego resulto que los miles eran 140 y la mayoría familia de los nazis o de los soldados que disparaban desde dentro.

De todas formas ¿ no habian recuperado la ciudad y expulsado a los rusos y republicanos ? No se, pero me da que mienten como el culo.

Eso si tengo la impresión que va a acabar igual los "heroes" entregandose y camino de trullo.

------------------

Los chechenos en la zoa de corte de la carretera que va a Severodonetsk atacando suministros ucraniaaos. 

Ojo que hay algun muerto.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

La Federación rusa se queja de ciberataques cuando lleva años siendo el líder en esto, y ahora también es el líder de robo de comida del mundo.

Líder en muertes de sus soldados y de ucranianos. A través de la contrainformación , siempre quejándose cinicamente de lo que ellos mismos aplican. 
Una Federación basada en una inmensa mentira, el miedo, la represión y la corrupción.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y todos esos dolares que no se usan…vuelven a Usa, en forma de inflación brutal.



Durante años han exportado inflación. Ahora, escupen contra el viento


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Eso es como la Guerra Civil en España, la gente huye donde le pilla cerca.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Queda claro que los dirigentes rusos se mueven por odio y, por tanto, queda claro que son asesinos y cómplices de las violaciones que se están produciendo. 

Hay que cortar todos los lazos que puedan existir con unos gobernantes de este estilo


----------



## crocodile (7 Jun 2022)

Ucrania tuvo su oportunidad si hubiera negociado en marzo.

Ya es tarde , ahora perdera minimo un tercio de su territorio.
Se acabó el pais artificial.


Rusia no discutirá el estatus de Kherson y Zaporozhye con Kiev.

En el nuevo acuerdo con Ucrania , si Kiev a pesar de todo se pone en contacto con Moscú, no se discutirá el estatus de las regiones de Jersón y Zaporozhye, al igual que la cuestión de Crimea y Donbass está cerrada para Moscú, dijo una fuente de alto rango en Rusia.

Moscú estaba lista para detener la operación especial allá por marzo, durante las negociaciones de las delegaciones en Antalya. Entonces la propia Ucrania propuso un estatus neutral y garantías de seguridad sin incluir Donbass y Crimea en ellos. [El presidente de la Federación Rusa] Vladimir Putin estaba listo para dar este paso, pero Occidente presionó a Ucrania y, por lo tanto, Kiev retiró su propuesta ”, dijo la fuente.

Según él, las regiones de Jersón y Zaporozhye no se incluirán en el nuevo acuerdo entre la Federación Rusa y Kiev, ya que la gran mayoría de los habitantes de la región apoyan a Rusia.









Россия не будет обсуждать статус Херсона и Запорожья с Киевом


В новом соглашении с Украиной, если Киев всё-таки пойдет на контакт с Москвой, не будет обсуждаться статус Херсонской и Запорожской областей, так же как закрыт для Москвы вопрос с Крымом и Донбассом. Об этом «Известиям» рассказал высокопоставленный источник в России.




iz.ru





Hasta febrero de 2022, Ucrania solo podía perder Crimea y los territorios de la RPD y LPR.
A partir de abril de 2022, Ucrania puede limitarse a la pérdida de Crimea, RPD y RPL y las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
Qué más perderá Ucrania se determinará en el curso de nuevas hostilidades en el verano-otoño de 2022.

Cuanto más prolonguen Estados Unidos y la OTAN la guerra en Ucrania, más territorios perderá Ucrania al final.

Hay un precio para jugar como carne de cañón de Occidente contra Rusia. Incluido el territorial.

En este sentido, las acciones de la banda de Zelensky no conducen a la "liberación del territorio de Ucrania", sino a un aumento del tamaño de los territorios que Ucrania perderá como consecuencia de la guerra. Y bajo Zelensky, los perderá mucho más que bajo Poroshenko.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> O TODO LO CONTRARIO
> En Estados Hundidos el precio de la gasolina ( " GAS " ) va como un cohete Soyuz
> El promedio son 5 $ galon pero en la Republica Democratica Popular de California ( primer estado bolchevique de America del Norte )
> el precio es de 7 $ . Los pobres que necesitan el coche para ir al trabajo estan dejandese una pasta en gasolina .
> ...



Los que como en el ajedrez, son capaces de ver cuatro, cinco ó seis movimientos futuros, saben que noviembre es un mes clave. Boris tocado, Biden...


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Joder, otra. Muertos, en hispanistán estamos todos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien cojones es esa jaca???


----------



## Honkler (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tal y como están rebanando, a conciencia, el cuello a Europa,
> tengo la visión de todos los actuales dirigentes europeos
> en las playas de Miami disfrutando de los servicios prestados.
> ¿la bola de cristal funcionará bien?



Yo los veo colgando de una farola y más de uno destripado


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Hay la tira.
Pero en los que te indica CocoPortugal, como recogen informaciones de otros, poco a poco vas abriendo el árbol.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Quien cojones es esa jaca???



Segun google search imágenes me sale:

Natalia Yurievna Nikonorova
Cuarto Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República Popular de Donetsk









Никонорова, Наталья Юрьевна — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Te pagan por mensaje, por lo que veo. Vaya imaginación chorra que gastas pajarillo...



Joder pajarraco,estais obsesionaos con el dinero,todo en esta vida todo no vá ligao a la pasta.....joio.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Casi desde la independencia de EEUU, los que realmente mueven los hilos estan en la city.
> Ahi lo dejo.
> 
> Edito: El mayor favor a la humanidad seria una nuke en la city, y lo digo a sabiendas de que yo me voy con ella.



Desde el momento en que la República de los Estados Unidos de América pasó a ser Imperio, lo cual ocurrió aún en vida de los Padres Fundadores a pesar de que estos habían creado su República precisamente contra el Imperio.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)

Trofeos del grupo O...



y más ucranianos emboscados, esta vez en el interior de un vehículo.

Contenido sensible



Spoiler


----------



## Diogenes42 (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> y el soldado ruso con zapatillas y sin casco, la verdad que parecían más milicianos que soldados rusos



Ese ruso puede que sepa muy bien lo que hace con ese calzado. 
No se me olvidará el día que vi un reportaje de Jara y Sedal donde un tipo que se dedicaba a cazar conejos con arco salía con unas alpargatas porque decía que era el mejor calzado para andar por el monte al rececho del conejo sin hacer ruido al andar. Si te tienes que acercar a un conejo a 25 metros no puedes hacer ruido, y las botas de caza no sirven para eso.
Así que en una escaramuza por el monte puede que sea una ventaja que no te oigan al pisar.

Aquí te lo explica un cazador con arco:









Club de Caza. Cazando juntos desde 2002


La revista virtual de la Caza sostenible con noticias, foros y toda la informacion necesaria para estar al dia.




www.club-caza.com


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Las declaraciones de Medvedev no pueden estar más en línea con la doctrina bárbara del nacionalsocialismo hitleriano. 

Ha sustituido a judios por ucranianos en su mensaje de odio.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _



Trata como a escoria a los títeres europeos, pues sabe lo que son, a que no le verás hacer lo mismo con USA/Inglaterra.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)

Estos dos estaban durmiendo... supuestamente llevaban días esperando ser evacuados por los compañeros. Al final los encontraron así los rusos.

Ahora tendrán un catre donde dormir en Siberia. Que no se quejen que pasan a mejor vida.


----------



## dedalo00 (7 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Segun google search imágenes me sale:
> 
> Natalia Yurievna Nikonorova
> Cuarto Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República Popular de Donetsk
> ...



Melafo con furia porcina


----------



## Bartleby (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (7 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Basurin:
> „AFU reunió una gran cantidad de tecnología y soldados para un ataque en Donetsk.
> Después de identificar esto, atacamos sus posiciones junto con la aviación rusa.
> El enemigo perdió hasta 700 soldados y 100 técnicos.
> Esa es la razón por la que bombardearon Donetsk".



700 bajas al menos en el golpe ese, que se dice pronto, más los cientos que habrán muerto en el Donbass. Cada vez tengo más la impresión que las bajas ucras están muy por encima de las mil diarias.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington , hecha un mar de lagrimas porque su 2do lacayo polaco se va .
> Resulta que ( por culpa de Putin ) los polacos ahora tendran que recurrir a la lena
> ( como se hacia antes de que llegaran los sovieticos ) para calentars en invierno por los ( altos ) precios del gas .
> ...



Hace dos meses, le dije al que me trae la leña, que pensara en ampliar el negocio -otra furgo, mas materia prima para el próximo año, mas personal- me miró raro pero se quedó en silencio. No en vano le he ido adelantando la evolución de la pandemia durante dos años.

Los que conozco que tienen gasóleo para calefacción, están empezando a entrar en pánico. Los que picaron con el timo de los pellets, me cuentan que se los han subido una exageración.

Durante décadas, el bosque en España ha crecido mas del 15%, mas que nada por el abandono de tierras y la despoblación. Y ello pese a los brutales incendios y los desaguisados del ladrillo.

Ahora bien, como te pillen llevándote una miserable piña para decorar en Navidad, te empapelan. Bueno en mi zona, aún se puede hacer. En la Comunidad de Madrid según me cuentan, es impensable. A algunos amiguetes les regalo sacos de piñas en invierno, cuando vienen a verme.

El día que aparezca Khadirov en la puerta de casa, le invitaré a entrar, le llevaré junto a la lumbre y le ofreceré leche de cabra y cecina, la hospitalidad es un lenguaje universal. Luego saldremos y le mostraré mis montañas.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> y el soldado ruso con zapatillas y sin casco, la verdad que parecían más milicianos que soldados rusos



En Afganistán el producto occidental más buscado eran las zapatillas Adidas, hasta el punto de que eran señal de veterano y se llegó a fabricar una copia allí. Si encuentro el vídeo lo pongo.


----------



## elCañonero (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder pajarraco,estais obsesionaos con el dinero,todo en esta vida todo no vá ligao a la pasta.....joio.



Entonces porqué no parás de FLOODEAR el hilo? Es imposible ir a una página de este hilo sin ver uno de tus post. Imposible que no sea por pasta a menos que tengas un trastorno muy jodido.

Mensajes76.755Reputación134.321 
Sospechoso cuanto menos


----------



## llabiegu (7 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Estos dos estaban durmiendo... supuestamente llevaban días esperando ser evacuados por los compañeros. Al final los encontraron así los rusos.
> 
> Ahora tendrán un catre donde dormir en Siberia. Que no se quejen que pasan a mejor vida.



Cuanto amor..


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Entonces porqué no parás de FLOODEAR el hilo? Es imposible ir a una página de este hilo sin ver uno de tus post. Imposible que no sea por pasta a menos que tengas un trastorno muy jodido.
> 
> Mensajes76.755Reputación134.321
> Sospechoso cuanto menos



Otro puto envidioso de mierda....ala a cascarla....GILIPOLLAS---


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

unidades de policia militar rusa que habian participado en la.primera fase de ucrania se estan reenviando a siria

putin ya va retirando tropas viendo la.escasa resistencia ukra...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Todavía queda pendiente que USA aplique las sanciones por este tema...

Que no pare la fiesta.
Sólo era una inflación transitoria.
¿Hiperinflación? Cosas de locos conspiranoicos.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Pues yo te mandaria a tomar porculo..y a chupar pollas ....que por lo que demuestras te gusta....ala otro a cascarla......


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)

Los bravos soldados regresando a casa y siendo recibidos como heroes


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Mas que tú hasta durmiendo......HDLGP.......a cascarla


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Ese ruso puede que sepa muy bien lo que hace con ese calzado.
> No se me olvidará el día que vi un reportaje de Jara y Sedal donde un tipo que se dedicaba a cazar conejos con arco salía con unas alpargatas porque decía que era el mejor calzado para andar por el monte al rececho del conejo sin hacer ruido al andar. Si te tienes que acercar a un conejo a 25 metros no puedes hacer ruido, y las botas de caza no sirven para eso.
> Así que en una escaramuza por el monte puede que sea una ventaja que no te oigan al pisar.
> 
> ...



el calzado puede ser opcional, más ligereza, comodidad, silencioso pero nula protección al pie, pero meterte en un tiroteo sin casco ya es jugar en modo extremo

viendo la superioridad numérica en esta emboscada quizás relajaron medidas


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Jun 2022)

El crédito al consumo por las nubes.
Suma y sigue.


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

*Merkel condena invasión de Ucrania y lamenta no haber acabado con la Guerra Fría.*

La ex canciller Angela Merkel ha reconocido en su primer encuentro con la prensa desde su retirada de política que "nunca ha sido posible acabar con la Guerra Fría" pues en los 16 años que ocupó la jefatura del Gobierno siempre tuvo la impresión de tratar con asuntos relacionados con la extinta Unión Soviética.

La ex canciller reveló que tanto el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, como el estadounidense, Joe Biden, eran de la opinión de que había que forzar a* Rusia *en una dirección, pero que no hubo acuerdo en la UE.








Merkel condena la invasión de Ucrania y lamenta no haber acabado con la Guerra Fría


La ex canciller Angela Merkel ha reconocido en su primer encuentro con la prensa desde su retirada de política que "nunca ha sido posible acabar con la Guerra Fría"...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sergei Mamani (7 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> En Afganistán el producto occidental más buscado eran las zapatillas Adidas, hasta el punto de que eran señal de veterano y se llegó a fabricar una copia allí. Si encuentro el vídeo lo pongo.



quieres decir que lo rusos popularizaron adidas tras la guerra en Afganistán?


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo de la artillería rusa ablandando las ideas a los nazis…


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Ese ruso puede que sepa muy bien lo que hace con ese calzado.
> No se me olvidará el día que vi un reportaje de Jara y Sedal donde un tipo que se dedicaba a cazar conejos con arco salía con unas alpargatas porque decía que era el mejor calzado para andar por el monte al rececho del conejo sin hacer ruido al andar. Si te tienes que acercar a un conejo a 25 metros no puedes hacer ruido, y las botas de caza no sirven para eso.
> Así que en una escaramuza por el monte puede que sea una ventaja que no te oigan al pisar.
> 
> ...



¿Ja!. Desde que las garrapatas son mas peligrosas que las víboras -virus Crimea-Congo- no me la juego. Lo que chasca el palito es la suela, no la cobertura. Lo que hay que hacer es mirar donde pisas, tomarte tu tiempo y no comportante como un elefante en una cacharrería.
La enfermedad de Lime y el Crimea-Congo ¿se deberá a los biolabs gusanos repartidos por el mundo?


----------



## Guaguei (7 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Las declaraciones de Zelensky "a veces son extrañas. Por lo general, aquellos que necesitan ayuda la piden educadamente con persistencia pero piden, no exigen ni amenazan. Uno suele amenazar a los enemigos, no a los que quiere tener como amigos. Aquí hay un problema mental personal".
> _



no hay problema mental, lo que pasa que conoce los entresijos, y que toda europa esta secuestrada y amenazada, por que tiene comprados o pillados por los webos a sus lideres


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Melafo con furia porcina



Pero ella a ti no .....


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jun 2022)

NUEVO PACTO DE VARSOVIA :
( utopia o realidad )

Despues de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington y con su contacto armenia , el clapham llamo a Gabor , su amigo hungaro .
Ya sabeis , premio Galileo de Fisica Cuantica , un tipo brillante ...gayer , pero brillante . El caso es que hoy es su cumpleanos y claro , el clapham queria aprovechar la " excusa " para felicitarle y de paso informarse de lo que pasa en Hungria
La conversacion fue rapida porque el Gabor estaba en medio de un experimento .
Lleva anos construyendo ( sin exito ) una maquina del tiempo . En fin , que hablaron de Ucrania , de Fisica cuantica , de notafilia y de un alargador de pene que segun el Gabor , hace milagros . Para no hacer el relato muy largo ...
Le ha dicho al clapham que Polonia y Hungria se piran de la UE .
Al parecer , el gobierno hungaro y polaco han llegado a un pacto secreto con Rusia por el cual , si la UE aplica el Articulo 7 y les quita el voto del Consejo Europeo , ellos organizaran un Referendum para pirarse ...
Y aqui esta el punto suculento : 
Rusia " cederia " a Polonia los territorios " polacos " de Ucrania y a Hungria , la Transcarpatia . Ademas de un acuerdo de suministro de gas y petroleo tan ventajoso como el que ha firmado con Minsk y Belgrado . Polonia seria el doble de grande y con energia ...
Y para hacerlo oficial , firmarian el Nuevo Pacto de Varsovia :
Hungria , Polonia se piran de la OTAN y firman con Bielorrusia y Novorrusia ( ampliable a Moldavia y Armenia ) el Nuevo Tratado
El Gabor le ha dicho al clapham que se mudara a Lugo en Septiembre ...Que Galicia es liberal 
El clapham le ha dicho que si quiere pillar rabo , que se vaya a Canarias , que en Lugo lo que pillara sera Neumonia
En fin , que el mundo nunca deja de sorprenderte .


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Minas o javalíes  jabalies. Uno no sabe ya.


----------



## dabuti (7 Jun 2022)

__





Tropas UKRONAZIS se atrincheran y esconden en planta química AZOT en SEVERODONETSK.


¿No tuvieron bastante con la GENIAL IDEA de ocultarse bajo tierra en AZOVSTAL de MARIUPOL? NO CABE UN TONTO MÁS EN EL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO, COÑO. meparto:meparto:meparto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Si ese número es cierto a Zelensky sólo le queda una opción digna.


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Zelensky says he’s still ready for talks with Putin 

Que se de prisa, que no le van a quedar provincias.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> NUEVO PACTO DE VARSOVIA :
> ( utopia o realidad )
> 
> Despues de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington y con su contacto armenia , el clapham llamo a Gabor , su amigo hungaro .
> ...



Te fanta "y el clapham se despertó.... "


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Zelensky says he’s still ready for talks with Putin
> 
> Que se de prisa, que no le van a quedar provincias.



Le quedan más de lo que le gustaría a Putin


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Le quedan más de lo que le gustaría a Putin



Ucrania ha perdido 4 regiones + Crimea.
Estrategicamente, RF solo necesita otras 4 (Odesa, Mykolaiv, Dnepropetrovsk & Kharkov)

El resto se comen un mojon & deuda impagable (con no recursos).
Caen como fruta madura hasta Lvov, que va a quedar como los restos de ucranistan.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)

todo se acelera...
bulgaria dice que den por culo a ucrania


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta, pero me suena a wishful thinking. Lastima


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Ucrania ha perdido 4 regiones + Crimea.
> Estrategicamente, RF solo necesita otras 4 (Odesa, Mykolaiv, Dnepropetrovsk & Kharkov)
> 
> El resto se comen un mojon & deuda impagable (con no recursos).
> Caen como fruta madura hasta Lvov, que va a quedar como los restos de ucranistan.



Para lo que aspiraban, poco me parece.


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Para lo que aspiraban, poco me parece.



Pss
Como buen idiota, todo te parece poco.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Zelensky says he’s still ready for talks with Putin
> 
> Que se de prisa, que no le van a quedar provincias.



Nada, dice tonterías y se las cree, según el artículo dice que se debe hablar de acabar el conflicto pero nada de hablar de entrar en la OTAN o no que eso son otros temas.

" The Ukrainian president said "there’s no time" for talking with Moscow about issues not relating to ending the conflict, including Ukraine’s possible accession to NATO "


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Pss
> Como buen idiota, todo te parece poco.



Eso es cosa de ellos, a mi sus muertos me la pelan.


----------



## Diogenes42 (7 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Ja!. Desde que las garrapatas son mas peligrosas que las víboras -virus Crimea-Congo- no me la juego. Lo que chasca el palito es la suela, no la cobertura. Lo que hay que hacer es mirar donde pisas, tomarte tu tiempo y no comportante como un elefante en una cacharrería.
> La enfermedad de Lime y el Crimea-Congo ¿se deberá a los biolabs gusanos repartidos por el mundo?



Je,je, pocas películas de indios has visto, con esos mocasines se acercaban sigilosamente y se quedaban tu cabellera sin enterarte.
Pero si, lo que verdaderamente no hace ruido en el campo es la destreza con la que andamos.


----------



## NPI (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Pss
> Como buen idiota, todo te parece poco.



PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN es su secta/religión, no le hace falta nada más


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Para lo que aspiraban, poco me parece.



¿Y a qué aspiraban, según tú?


----------



## eolico (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>




A falta de mas detalle, parece que esa cifra es un total que incluiria muertos, desaparecidos, heridos y prisioneros. No se si sera verdad, pero es un numero totalmente creible. Ademas encaja con los analisis de los que saben del tema (Douglas Macgregor et al., no los youtubers o periodistas palmeros) y prueba la altisima eficacia del ejercito ruso, que ademas esta en una operacion especial con limitacion de medios. Mas de uno debe de estar acojonado con el tema.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


>



Pues tiene razón, no hay nada más tonto como "estar a favor de una intervención rusa en Ucrania", y luego echarse las manos a la cabeza si se habla de ataques posibles ucranianos en territorio ruso, si es guerra, entonces es guerra, o no?


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y a qué aspiraban, según tú?



Pregúntaselo a Putin que fue quien lo empezó todo concentrando el ejercito


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y a qué aspiraban, según tú?



Va cambiando según lo que pase, al principio era poco menos que Europa entera, luego ya no, pero luego si, a destruir todo lo posible, y luego....la respuesta está en la justificación que le da cada uno, que es lo más gracioso del tema, sobre todo en un foro "apañó"


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jun 2022)

The Independent y Bloomberg informan con alarma sobre la creciente práctica de bombear petróleo ruso de un petrolero a otro en el Atlántico medio, el Mediterráneo e incluso el Mar del Norte cerca de Rotterdam.

Curiosamente, este método de transporte, en el que un gran buque cisterna flota en medio de rutas comerciales concurridas y "recoge" petróleo de embarcaciones más pequeñas, está demostrando ser más económico. Además, tales "mezclas" no están sujetas a sanciones.

Irán ha elaborado este plan hace mucho tiempo, por lo que el proyecto de ley de Estados Unidos de levantar las sanciones y poner el petróleo iraní en el mercado mundial para bajar el precio no puede funcionar.
___..

t.me/neuesausrussland/6524

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En muchos medios se creen que, cuando Medvedev dice "los odio" y "hare lo que sea posible para que desaparezcan" se referia solo a Ucrania. Claro, pero tambien a todo Occidente y en especial a los disidentes y opositores al Kremlin.
> 
> El tio esta haciendo ruido para preparar su posible "candidatura" para cuando Putin muera/se retire.
> 
> Menuda se.montaria alli si el zar la palma repentinamente, volarian los cuchillos.



Si, además...el mismo Medveded cuyo hijo tiene una vida de lujo en Nueva York...


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nada, dice tonterías y se las cree, según el artículo dice que se debe hablar de acabar el conflicto pero nada de hablar de entrar en la OTAN o no que eso son otros temas.
> 
> " The Ukrainian president said "there’s no time" for talking with Moscow about issues not relating to ending the conflict, including Ukraine’s possible accession to NATO "



Lo que pasa es que en realidad le estan presionando por todas partes para acabar el conflicto, y que va a hacer el "salvador de la democracia"?
Aceptar que ha perdido Crimea, Lugansk, Donetsk, Kherson, Zapo.. ?

Yo creo que como buen idiota, le diran (como monigote que es) que exija la devolucion de Kherson y Zaporizhia, y mientras negocian, pierde Odesa y Mikolaiv.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a Putin que fue quien lo empezó todo concentrando el ejercito



No hace falta, ya oí su discurso y no dijo nada de quedarse con nada.


----------



## alnitak (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN es su secta/religión, no le hace falta nada más



Los rusos han recuperado una superficie equivalente a Suiza + Austria, o mejor, el 80% de Irak en 5 meses.
Compara tu ahora con USA y sus guerras en Irak...

Si es que, se les caen los gayumbos.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Va cambiando según lo que pase, al principio era poco menos que Europa entera, luego ya no, pero luego si, a destruir todo lo posible, y luego....la respuesta está en la justificación que le da cada uno, que es lo más gracioso del tema, sobre todo en un foro "apañó"



Ya, es también como los culos: yo te digo que esto. Pues yo que esto. Y embido.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Para lo que aspiraban, poco me parece.



Tú que tienes información confidencial y sabes a qué aspiraban dínoslo.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macho, da un cringe esos vídeos, con esa música de fondo...joder, es cutre hasta decir basta...luego que si..."propaganda", coño, que se curren una buena edición, no esa horterada


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Tú que sabes a qué aspiraban dínoslo.



Como he escrito, díselo al señor Putas.


----------



## Octubrista (7 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> The Independent y Bloomberg informan con alarma sobre la creciente práctica de bombear petróleo ruso de un petrolero a otro en el Atlántico medio, el Mediterráneo e incluso el Mar del Norte cerca de Rotterdam.
> 
> Curiosamente, este método de transporte, en el que un gran buque cisterna flota en medio de rutas comerciales concurridas y "recoge" petróleo de embarcaciones más pequeñas, está demostrando ser más económico. Además, tales "mezclas" no están sujetas a sanciones.
> 
> ...



Llevan décadas los británicos haciendo lo mismo desde Gibraltar y desde otras colonias, con embarcaciones de dudosas banderas.

Ahora lo hacen los rusos y lo denuncian.


----------



## Martok (7 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menudo retraso calzas, me dices algo que ni siquiera había discutido, lo que te digo, y no te enteras, es que China no es comunista, es un sistema mixto, su éxito se basa en un Estado fuerte que controla, pero que deja que la iniciativa privada tenga vía libre para crear riqueza. Y por supuesto que no se deja mangonear por plutócratas, pero eso es porque además, los dirigentes chinos parecen amar algo a su país y no se lo ceden a nadie de fuera, como desgraciadamente hacen los dirigentes europeos, especialmente los españoles.
> 
> Me hace gracia que me atribuyas cosas que no digo, a eso se le llama retraso.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ya, es también como los culos: yo te digo que esto. Pues yo que esto. Y embido.



Es lo que tienen las guerras y los foros repletos de gente para los que es fácil analizarlo todo desde un sofacito de puta madre....pero sin tener ni puta idea de lo que pasan unos y otros...."pero ej que yo kiero ke las fronteraz zean ejtas....achto....,onde ta mi chorisso?", asi, más o menos...


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No hace falta, ya oí su discurso y no dijo nada de quedarse con nada.



Pues lo está haciendo


----------



## kelden (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Para lo que aspiraban, poco me parece.



Te voy a decir a que aspiraban entonces y ahora:

1.- A corto plazo, lo dijeron en febrero, dejar una Ukrania arrasada militarmente y que no sea utilizable por la OTAN para montar allí una avanzadilla. Ellos preferían un acuerdo de neutralidad rápido con Ucrania y quedarse Crimea y Dombass, pero como no han querido, ocuparán lo que consideren oportuno y en el resto dejarán escombros.

2.- A medio y largo plazo, lo dijeron en diciembre, desaparición de toda la infraestructura militar de la OTAN al Este del Elba. También dijeron que por las buenas o por las malas, aunque era preferible por las buenas. Así que ya sabes lo que hay.

Yo calculo que en 5-10 años tienen todo eso.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Noruega permite bases usanas en su territorio.

Envidio a los países nórdicos en... nada


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> quieres decir que lo rusos popularizaron adidas tras la guerra en Afganistán?



Why the Soviet Special Forces loved Adidas - and how they tried to hide it


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Después de todo. El problema que aqueja a la UE, y a esta peninsula del continente euroasiatico en general, 
es que no existe una percepción ni el deseo de articular un sistema mejor y de un futuro mejor para la gente
de Europa. Es, simplemente una mala copia del caótico sistema yanqui. La degeneración del capitalismo 
hasta esta fase, de carácter abiertamente depredador ha durado cierto tiempo y sin grandes resistencias. 
Por eso shay que se ser escépticos sobre que las consecuencias de la actual lparanoia contra Rusia vayan 
a llevarnos a un cambio a mejor.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te voy a decir a que aspiraban entonces y ahora:
> 
> 1.- A corto plazo, lo dijeron en febrero, dejar una Ukrania arrasada militarmente y que no sea utilizable por la OTAN para montar allí una avanzadilla.
> 2.- A medio y largo plazo, lo dijeron en diciembre, desaparición de toda la infraestructura militar de la OTAN al Este del Elba.
> ...



Ni eso, son como pollos sin cabeza.


----------



## niraj (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)

Soldado ucraniano atracando presuntamente una gasolinera mientras amenaza con una granada, aunque esta no se la he visto. Y obviamente tampoco entiendo la conversación. Se lo dejo a alguno de nuestros traductores.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

*El embajador ruso en EE.UU.: Las entregas occidentales de sistemas de largo alcance a Kiev "no cambiarán la situación en el terreno"*

Anatoly Antónov acentuó que Moscú y Washington mantienen contactos telefónicos ocasionales a nivel de ministros de Defensa para evitar una confrontación militar directa.

El embajador de Rusia en EE.UU., Anatoly Antónov, aseveró este martes en una entrevista para la cadena de televisión rusa Pervy Kanal que las entregas por parte de Occidente de sistemas de largo alcance a Kiev "no cambiarán la situación en el terreno".
Los comentarios del alto diplomático vienen luego de que la semana pasada el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden anunciara el envío de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS en el marco de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania, lo que reavivó las preocupaciones de que Kiev podría usar tales sistemas para atacar objetivos en Rusia.


----------



## No al NOM (7 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *El embajador ruso en EE.UU.: Las entregas occidentales de sistemas de largo alcance a Kiev "no cambiarán la situación en el terreno"*
> 
> Anatoly Antónov acentuó que Moscú y Washington mantienen contactos telefónicos ocasionales a nivel de ministros de Defensa para evitar una confrontación militar directa.
> 
> ...



Pues Zerdensky dice que quiere retomar y conquistar todo lo perdido en estos meses, está claro que, o está loco, o quieren alargar esto y que suba todo mucho más, crisis alimentaria no va a ver, puesto que Rusia deja salir el cereal. Que traman? Estará loco de verdad o solo infla más su cuenta de mil millonario?


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> todo se acelera...
> bulgaria dice que den por culo a ucrania



Pues ya pueden enviarles varios cientos de obuses de 155 mm porque se queda sin poder usar el grueso de su artilleria pesada que es de 152 mm ... Al inicio de la guerra hasta unos 400 tenía entre autopropulsados y remolcados ...


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Llevan décadas los británicos haciendo lo mismo desde Gibraltar y desde otras colonias, con embarcaciones de dudosas banderas.
> 
> Ahora lo hacen los rusos y lo denuncian.



Gasolineras flotantes britanicas en aguas españolas, necesitamos contratar a los del Servicio de Vigilancia Aduanera Irani para incautar esos buques que ademas de piratas e ilegales, son peligrosa chatarra flotante.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

Alistair Crooke: 
*"El cierre nos ha enseñado mucho sobre nuestra vulnerabilidad a las crisis de la cadena de suministro. *
_*Nos ha recordado a los europeos que sólo hay dos rutas para llevbar y traer mercancías en masa a Asia
y viceversa: o por contenedor, o por ferrocarril a través de Rusia. No teníamos plan para una pandemia, 
ni para una guerra, ni para cuando ambas cosas sucedieran al mismo tiempo.*_
* Los contenedores están atascados en Shanghai y los ferrocarriles cerrados a causa de la guerra ..*


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pues Zerdensky dice que quiere retomar y conquistar todo lo perdido en estos meses, está claro que, o está loco, o quieren alargar esto y que suba todo mucho más, crisis alimentaria no va a ver, puesto que Rusia deja salir el cereal. Que traman? Estará loco de verdad o solo infla más su cuenta de mil millonario?



Creo que son los estertores


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Zelensky says he’s still ready for talks with Putin
> 
> Que se de prisa, que no le van a quedar provincias.



"Putin no se me pone al teléfono" Febrero 2022. 

Deja vu.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como he escrito, díselo al señor Putas.



Otro que no hace más que repetirse sin dar más explicaciones. Venga, sube ese tonito, que te queda apropiado


----------



## mazuste (7 Jun 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pues Zerdensky dice que quiere retomar y conquistar todo lo perdido en estos meses, está claro que, o está loco, o quieren alargar esto y que suba todo mucho más, crisis alimentaria no va a ver, puesto que Rusia deja salir el cereal. Que traman? Estará loco de verdad o solo infla más su cuenta de mil millonario?



Naa...Son las ordenes de Biden: "aguanten hasta diciembre y tal..."
Ambos desean sobrevivir, aunque los milagros son muy escasos....


----------



## delhierro (7 Jun 2022)

No hay localización exacta, pero es un monton de efectivos con tanques y blindados.


----------



## Diogenes42 (7 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Why the Soviet Special Forces loved Adidas - and how they tried to hide it



Pues eso, lo que yo venía diciendo:

"The crux of the matter was that the equipment on offer in the USSR was just not up to par when it came to Afghan soil and the shoes were an especially big issue: Soviet boots made too much noise and weren’t suitable for scaling mountainous terrain. "


----------



## coscorron (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Los rusos han recuperado una superficie equivalente a Suiza + Austria, o mejor, el 80% de Irak en 5 meses.
> Compara tu ahora con USA y sus guerras en Irak...
> 
> Si es que, se les caen los gayumbos.



Poco importa si el ejercito ruso es peor o mejor que el americano en estos momentos ... Lo que importa es si el ejercito ruso consigue sus objetivos y parece que aunque despacio los va consiguiendo. Veremos que se agota antes .. si el ejercito ruso desplegando un cuarto de sus capacidades o el ejercito ucraniano y las ayudas OTAN y a este ritmo apuesto a que se agotará antes el ejercito ucraniano.



JoséBatallas dijo:


> Soldado ucraniano atracando presuntamente una gasolinera mientras amenaza con una granada, aunque esta no se la he visto. Y obviamente tampoco entiendo la conversación. Se lo dejo a alguno de nuestros traductores.



Bueno ... de momento todavía no ha ido a atracarla con una Javalin pero no tardarán.


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es que sea muy plausible, es que no hay otra ... diria yo.
Tambien lo dije mas atrás ... "fuck the USA". Y ha llegado el momento de replantearse alianzas de manera más sensata y con socios más sensatos y menos arrogantes.

Y lo que refieres en el último parrafo de cortar con Washington, creo que solo menciona Alemania, Italia y Francia, pero no a UK. Luego lo vuelvo a escuchar por si lo he oido mal.


----------



## quinciri (7 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Me gusta, pero me suena a wishful thinking. Lastima



Yo no estoy tan seguro de que sea solo eso, aunque también.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

No encuentro vídeos análogos en el bando ukra. Esas empresas de imagen yRRPP... Mecachis.


----------



## niraj (7 Jun 2022)

El influyente periódico estadounidense the Washington Post (https://www.washingtonpost.com/) preocupada por la declaración del jefe de China, quien dijo que Beijing, si es necesario, proporcionará la asistencia financiera necesaria a Rusia. En este caso, nada amenaza a Rusia en absoluto, comenta la publicación estadounidense. Además, se conoció sobre de las intenciones de China de multiplicar el volumen de comercio con Moscú. También aumenta el grado de cooperación militar entre Moscú y Pekín. Los editores de the Washington Post se preguntan si el Washington oficial está llevando a cabo la política correcta en las relaciones con Rusia: no es hora de ocuparse delos asuntos internos de los Estados Unidos y su propia economía en lugar de pagar a Ucrania para que "golpee un palo en el costado del oso de Moscú?.

Lo que aún no han escrito es que China controla casi el 90% del suministro mundial de minerales de tierras raras, y si la República popular China deja a los Estados Unidos sin estos recursos, las reservas actuales del Departamento de defensa de los Estados Unidos durarán menos de un año.

Está surgiendo un cuadro bastante interesante, en la que se perfila un nuevo mundo, donde las antiguas colonias de materias primas de Occidente obtienen su independencia y comienzan a exigir un intercambio equivalente de sus recursos y trabajo. Y en este caso, Occidente tendrá que aprender a vivir por su cuenta. Lo que, a su vez, es inaudito para una potencia hegemonica, cuyo éxito económico se basa en la explotación desigual del mundo entero

@OpenUkraine


----------



## faraico (7 Jun 2022)

Se sabe algo del de la mochila roja?


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

Oficialmente
*Shoigú anuncia la liberación de Sviatogorsk en Donetsk*







El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, ha anunciado la liberación de Sviatogorsk en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD).

"Una parte significativa de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk a lo largo de la orilla izquierda del Séverski Donets ha sido liberada, incluyendo las ciudades de Krasni Limán y Sviatogorsk, así como otros 15 asentamientos", informó Shoigú en una conferencia telefónica.

Entre los asentamientos liberados más grandes, nombró a Studenok, Yarovaya, Kírovsk, Yampol y Dróbishevo.

El 5 de junio el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general de división Ígor Konashénkov, declaró que el ejército ruso estaba completando la liberación de Sviatogorsk.

Sviatogorsk (Slavianogorsk antes de 2003) está situada en el norte de la República Popular de Donetsk, a poco más de 40 kilómetros al sureste de la ciudad de Izium, en la región de Járkov, que está bajo control militar ruso. En Sviatogorsk, en la orilla alta del río Séverski Donets, se encuentra el Monasterio de la Asunción.

*Liberación de Severodonetsk en la República Popular de Lugansk*
El ministro de Defensa ruso también anunció de la liberación completa de los barrios residenciales de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, situada en la República Popular de Lugansk, en el este de Ucrania.

"Están liberados completamente los barrios residenciales de Severodonetsk, continúa la liberación de su zona industrial y de los poblados vecinos", agregó.
El ministro destacó que para la fecha está liberado el 97% del territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk.

*Comienzo de la labor del puerto de Mariúpol*
Shoigú sostuvo que el puerto de la ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol, que se encuentra controlada por las fuerzas de Rusia y la RPD, recibió los primeros buques de carga.

"Finalizó el desminado del puerto marítimo de Mariúpol. Funciona con normalidad y recibió los primeros buques de carga", dijo Shoigú.
Según el titular del ente castrense, en Mariúpol, como en general en los territorios "liberados" de Donbás, "siguen vigentes las medidas encaminadas a restablecer una vida pacífica".

"En Mariúpol se restablece poco a poco el abastecimiento de agua y electricidad de los barrios residenciales, se limpian las calles, así como han comenzado a funcionar las primeras instalaciones sociales", aseguró el ministro.
Shoigú destacó que también comenzó a funcionar el puerto de Berdiansk, el cual, junto con el de Mariúpol, está listo "para cargar granos".

A finales de mayo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso comunicó que los artificieros rusos concluyeron el desminado del puerto de Mariúpol.
Kiev y sus aliados acusan a Rusia de bloquear con sus fuerzas navales los suministros de alimentos desde los puertos ucranianos.

Moscú rechaza esta acusación y afirma que las exportaciones marítimas de alimentos desde Ucrania se encuentran paralizadas debido a que las fuerzas de Kiev minaron los puertos del país.

*Tránsito de vehículos por tierra entre Rusia y Crimea*
El ministro comunicó que se reanudó el tránsito de vehículos por tierra entre Rusia y la península de Crimea.

"Se ha abierto el tráfico de automóviles por territorio continental desde Rusia a Crimea", dijo.
También se reanudó el suministro seguro de agua a Crimea mediante el Canal de Crimea del Norte, agregó Shoigú.

Además, indicó, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y los Ferrocarriles de Rusia crearon las condiciones necesarias para reanudar plenamente la comunicación entre Rusia, Donbás, Ucrania y Crimea en seis tramos con una longitud total de *1.200 kilómetros*.

*Militares ucranianos hechos prisioneros*
Shoigú indicó que son más de *6.400 los militares ucranianos* que cayeron prisioneros.

"En cinco días se entregaron 126 efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, situándose el total de los prisioneros en 6.489", dijo en una reunión, al referirse a los resultados intermediarios de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.

Las tropas rusas destruyeron en los últimos diez días 51 unidades del material militar suministrado a Ucrania desde el exterior, incluidos 12 vehículos blindados, 21 obuses de 155 milímetros, dos sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple y 16 drones, agregó.


----------



## JoséBatallas (7 Jun 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Se sabe algo del de la mochila roja?



Me pregunto lo mismo. A ese hace mucho que no se le ve.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jun 2022)

Buen meme


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> una potencia hegemonica, cuyo éxito económico se basa en la explotación desigual del mundo entero



Un éxito de cojones



La peña tirando de tarjeta de crédito y endeundándose con ellas hasta las cejas para los gastos del día a día ...

Será para sus élites ...


----------



## JAGGER (7 Jun 2022)

El moracca Kadirov ya está en Polonia?
O dónde?


----------



## JAGGER (7 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en realidad le estan presionando por todas partes para acabar el conflicto, y que va a hacer el "salvador de la democracia"?
> Aceptar que ha perdido Crimea, Lugansk, Donetsk, Kherson, Zapo.. ?
> 
> Yo creo que como buen idiota, le diran (como monigote que es) que exija la devolucion de Kherson y Zaporizhia, y mientras negocian, pierde Odesa y Mikolaiv.



Como idiota hay que negar la realidad de que Occidente va a hacer mierda a Rusia. Y con todo derecho. 
Están mandando armamento cada vez más contundente para presionar un cese... jajajaja. El acabose.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (7 Jun 2022)

No pudieron con Afganistán con muchas menos ayudas, no van a poder con Ucrania, atentados terroristas constantes, ataques y emboscadas en fronteras, sabotajes semanales.

A un precio muy barato para USA, han conseguido volver a soviéticos contra soviéticos, en una lucha que durará décadas.

Aunque Langley ha hecho un gran trabajo, los rusos se lo han puesto a huevo


----------



## vettonio (7 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Soldado ucraniano atracando presuntamente una gasolinera mientras amenaza con una granada, aunque esta no se la he visto. Y obviamente tampoco entiendo la conversación. Se lo dejo a alguno de nuestros traductores.



Va tajao.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Como idiota hay que negar la realidad de que Occidente va a hacer mierda a Rusia. Y con todo derecho.
> Están mandando armamento cada vez más contundente para presionar un cese... jajajaja. El acabose.



Pues parece que Israel no va a vender sus misiles a los ucranianos, venga vete pa'lla para convencerlos  



https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/07/ukraine-to-israel-sell-us-iron-dome/


----------



## JAGGER (7 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que Israel no va a vender sus misiles a los ucranianos, venga vete pa'lla para convencerlos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/06/07/ukraine-to-israel-sell-us-iron-dome/



Israel tiene intereses comunes con Rusia en Oriente Medio.
Además, Ucrania ha sido poco grata con el pequeño Estado Hebreo, que sí fue generoso en extremo con Argentina durante la guerra de Malvinas.
Igual, armamento no les va a faltar a los ukcras, ni desgracias a los rusos. 

_

_​


----------



## Malevich (7 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Naa...Son las ordenes de Biden: "aguanten hasta diciembre y tal..."
> Ambos desean sobrevivir, aunque los milagros son muy escasos....



No van a aguantar, y en cualquier caso, para el viejo pedofilo es un desastre de cara a las elecciones.
Si aguantan, cosa improbable, las consecuencias económicas irán a peor.
Si no aguantan, habrán quedado en ridículo y con el teatro arruinado, igual o peor que en Afganistán.
Es difícil ser más imbécil y soberbio.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Israel tiene intereses comunes con Rusia en Oriente Medio.
> Además, Ucrania ha sido poco grata con el pequeño Estado Hebreo, que sí fue generoso en extremo con Argentina durante la guerra de Malvinas.
> Igual, armamento no les va a faltar a los ukcras, ni desgracias a los rusos.
> 
> ...



Me ha parecido que intentabas razonar?


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Va pasando de moda...



Cambiar una bandera nazi por otra, no hay avances entonces.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

bueno ya estais celebrando la marabunta que nos van a llegar del africa a causa de la hambruna de vuestro amo y señor, Putin?









Unicef dice que puede haber una explosión de muertes infantiles por hambre


Ginebra, 7 jun (EFE).- Si el mundo no cesa de poner toda su atención en la guerra de Ucrania puede producirse una "explosión de muertes infantiles" en la región...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Bimbo (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No van a aguantar, y en cualquier caso, para el viejo pedofilo es un desastre de cara a las elecciones.
> Si aguantan, cosa improbable, las consecuencias económicas irán a peor.
> Si no aguantan, habrán quedado en ridículo y con el teatro arruinado, igual o peor que en Afganistán.
> Es difícil ser más imbécil y soberbio.



Imaginate que tienen que salir de kiev como de kabul porque se viene abajo el ejercito ukro jojojo


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Me ha parecido que intentabas razonar?



El nunca razona, está en modo "tu molabas", sionistas y nazis están divorciados pero aun asi para mí siempre ha sido y es la misma mielda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El nunca razona, está en modo "tu molabas", sionistas y nazis están divorciados pero aun asi para mí siempre ha sido y es la misma mielda.



Porque son nacionalismos de distinto tipo. Y para colmo son racistas en el fondo, todos se creen, tanto germanos como judíos, el pueblo elegido. 

Por eso ninguno de ellos ha conseguido en realidad nunca asentar un imperio digno de ese hombre, del estilo del romano o el español. 

Los que descendemos de celtas, ligures o romanos, que eran, son, pueblos de aluvión, sabemos que al fin de al cabo todos sangramos por las mismas heridas y que nunca hay que subestimar a un enemigo tenga el tono de piel que tenga.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No van a aguantar, y en cualquier caso, para el viejo pedofilo es un desastre de cara a las elecciones.
> Si aguantan, cosa improbable, las consecuencias económicas irán a peor.
> Si no aguantan, habrán quedado en ridículo y con el teatro arruinado, igual o peor que en Afganistán.
> Es difícil ser más imbécil y soberbio.



A lo mejor Rusia ralentiza su avance a drede para que la escena de Zielinsky abandonando Kiev en helicóptero, desde el tejado de la embajada estadounidense, coincida con la campaña electoral para el Senado de los USA en noviembre.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## SanRu (8 Jun 2022)

Los Ucranianos son tan torpes que empiezo a pensar que ni siquiera Kramatorsk será la madre de todas las batallas, sino que se van a dejar rodear y aniquilar en Sieveriedonetsk.

Al principio de la guerra dije que Zelenski aunque quisiera rendirse no podría y no era por presión de los EEUU sino por las fuerzas más radicales de su ejército, y que quizás estaba buscando que los rusos le hicieran el trabajo sucio. Tras la estupidez de Mariopol y lo de la resistencia en una ciudad con cero valor estratégico como es Sievieredontetsk, ya que Lysychantsk, tras el rio, es más defendible, empiezo a pensar que quizás lleve razón.


----------



## pandillero (8 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno ya estais celebrando la marabunta que nos van a llegar del africa a causa de la hambruna de vuestro amo y señor, Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga hombre porqué no te vas a intoxicar ya a casa de tú recontraputa madre. Gilipollas, hueles más que los pies de un borracho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

alguien tiene que mostraros que soys un atajo de mierdas subhumanas aqui apoyando a un criminal que aparte de causar una ecatombe en africa con el hambre nos va a causar una crisis inmigratoria brutal.

aprendiste de tu padre como huelen los pies de un borracho?



pandillero dijo:


> Venga hombre porqué no te vas a intoxicar ya a casa de tú recontraputa madre. Gilipollas, hueles más que los pies de un borracho.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Los japos andan tonteando con Taiwan, lo que quiere decir que desde las americas andan excitando imperialismos y metiendo el dedo en el ojo porque los chinos ganas de enfrentarse a Taiwan no tienen pero ganas de perderla menos. La verdad es que es difícil saber que pretende el Tio Sam porque nada podía ayudar más a Moscú que hacerle la misma jugada y a la vez a China.

No sé, yo veo cada vez más boletos de que la crisis de Ucrania sea para que desde América nos quiten de en medio a los europeos, otra no cabe.

*Japan needs a head blow to wake up: Global Times editorial - Global Times*





www.globaltimes.cn

los medios japoneses informaron que *el gobierno japonés ha estado considerando tener un funcionario titular del Ministerio de Defensa japonés estacionado en la isla de Taiwán*

Japón literalmente está haciendo algo que amenaza los intereses nacionales fundamentales de China, y China no permanecerá indiferente. Debemos recordarle a Japón lo que significa este paso. *La cuestión de Taiwán es un asunto interno de China. Si un forastero quiere intervenir, le "romperemos la pierna".

Japón incluso está actuando de manera más agresiva que EE. UU. en su participación en la cuestión de Taiwán*, lo que puede o no deberse enteramente al estímulo de Washington. De hecho, *el militarismo de Japón*, que ha estado sellado durante medio siglo, *está aumentando. Es necesario que las potencias de Asia-Pacífico le den un golpe en la cabeza a Japón, para que entre en razón.*


----------



## pandillero (8 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> alguien tiene que mostraros que soys un atajo de mierdas subhumanas aqui apoyando a un criminal que aparte de causar una ecatombe en africa con el hambre nos va a causar una crisis inmigratoria brutal.
> 
> aprendiste de tu padre como huelen los pies de un borracho?



Hace poco no tenías esas faltas garrafales de ortografía, como se mueven esas cuentas de mano. 6 o 7 faltas así por encima.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jun 2022)

*Atención*. *Alerta alimentaria de especial interés para burbujos. Afecta a los latunes.*

Latas de las marcas Montey y Didilo de 1 kg, por contaminación bacteriana. Distribuídas en la Comunidad Valenciana.

Devuelvanse, deséchense. Hágase.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

la ortografia a la hora de describir como era de borracho tu padre es un poblema menor comparado con la hambruna que esta preparando el lider de vuestra secta



pandillero dijo:


> Hace poco no tenías esas faltas garrafales de ortografía, como se mueven esas cuentas de mano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

el palanganato es una secta satanica, les divierte ver que van a morir millones en africa por el hambre; no pasa nada si sirve para que el khan tocado por satan se haga mas fuerte.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> alguien tiene que mostraros que soys un atajo de mierdas subhumanas aqui apoyando a un criminal que aparte de causar una ecatombe en africa con el hambre nos va a causar una crisis inmigratoria brutal.
> 
> aprendiste de tu padre como huelen los pies de un borracho?



Los únicos que han causado la hecatombe son los OTANicos y sus ansias de expansión o de avidez USAna para seguir siendo la primera potencia caiga quien caiga y muera quien muera.
Si no lo vez tienes puede ser debido a 2 causas; estupidez o estar a sueldo.


----------



## Nico (8 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ya, es también como los culos: yo te digo que esto. Pues yo que esto. *Y embido.*




Ojo!, te comento este off topic porque me hiciste dudar y fui a fijarme... yo lo tenía como "*envido*" y no "embido" y resulta que *es correcto lo mío*.

Te aviso porque nunca esta de más enterarse de estas cosas y corregir los errores.



https://dle.rae.es/envido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

Lavado de cerebro con karcher es lo que han hecho contigo mamarracho.
Rusia invade y se anexiona territorios de ucrania pero las ansias de expansion son de la OTAN, que se entra libremente e incluso turquia está vetando a un par de paise su entrada.
La hambruna que esta causando vuestro lider y la ferrea defensa que haceis de él pese a que pueden morir millones es lo que os define como SECTA SATANICA.

Vais a comer azufre hasta reventar en el afterlife



Alvin Red dijo:


> Los únicos que han causado la hecatombe son los OTANicos y sus ansias de expansión o de avidez USAna para seguir siendo la primera potencia caiga quien caiga y muera quien muera.
> Si no lo vez tienes puede ser debido a 2 causas; estupidez o estar a sueldo.


----------



## Nico (8 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1082942




Como decir "mucho", con solo una viñeta.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lavado de cerebro con karcher es lo que han hecho contigo mamarracho.
> Rusia invade y se anexiona territorios de ucrania pero las ansias de expansion son de la OTAN, que se entra libremente e incluso turquia está vetando a un par de paise su entrada.
> La hambruna que esta causando vuestro lider y la ferrea defensa que haceis de él pese a que pueden morir millones es lo que os define como SECTA SATANICA.
> 
> Vais a comer azufre hasta reventar en el afterlife



Estupidez, lo has dejado claro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Jun 2022)

Z

de

ZzzzZzzz

Sectario con la babita balbuceando



Alvin Red dijo:


> Estupidez, lo has dejado claro


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Jun 2022)

Oigan....

Esas declarciones de Biden de que va a autorizar comprar prteleo ruso pero con descuento ...donde está ?

Me parece imposible q no se hayan reflejsdo en medios occidentales. Solo la encuentto en un canal cubano.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Porque son nacionalismos de distinto tipo. Y para colmo son racistas en el fondo, todos se creen, tanto germanos como judíos, el pueblo elegido.



Miss Israel:


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Miss Israel:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083072



No me vengas rollitos. Que sabemos de que pie cojeáis los bastardos de Jacob desde hace tiempo. 

Ahora me pones a miss Finlandia o alguna actriz o presentadora alemana.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno ya estais celebrando la marabunta que nos van a llegar del africa a causa de la hambruna de vuestro amo y señor, Putin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el debido respeto, menudo montón de mierda el artículo. Habla del aumento del precios de los alimentos y combustibles por culpa de Putin y la situación en Ucrania (antes era culpa de la pandemia)... Luego comienzan a hablar de cifras de desnutridos en diversas partes de África, dando cifras del antes y después de la guerra¿? relacionando hechos sin ton ni son y ponen el ejemplo de Somalia que importaba el 92% del trigo de Ucrania y Rusia y resulta que ahora no pueden comprarlo¿? Pues que lo compren en otro lado no te jode. Y ahora también será culpa de Putin que Somalia no pueda comprar el trigo en Rusia...

Antes de la guerra ya moría un niño de hambre cada 4 segundos en el mundo (datos de la ONU) y a nadie le importaba tres cojones. Pero ahora de repente Putin es el responsable de todo esto y más. Hasta donde alcance la imaginación. Algo así como con el sátrapa norcoreano. Una pizarra en blanco para Estados Unidos donde pueden escribir cualquier cosa, por muy disparatada que sea, siempre y cuando sea negativa.

Esta soplapollez del trigo ucraniano ya la respondio el propio Putin. El 0,5% representa el trigo de Ucrania. Y pueden sacarlo cuando quieran.

Pero bueno que se puede esperar de La Vanguardia citando una noticia inventada por un oficinista de Unicef desde su despacho.

¿En serio no tenéis nada mejor que aportar que estas perogrulladas de los medios de comunicación de masas? Es que es un nivel muy bajo.

Y date cuenta de otro detalle. Te he respondido sin necesidad de insultarte ni faltarte al respeto, algo de lo que tú careces por completo, dando buena fe de ello en prácticamente cada aportación tuya.






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> alguien tiene que mostraros que soys un atajo de mierdas subhumanas aqui apoyando a un criminal que aparte de causar una ecatombe en africa con el hambre nos va a causar una crisis inmigratoria brutal.
> 
> aprendiste de tu padre como huelen los pies de un borracho?



Hecatombe en África... es de chiste esto. La culpa es mia por contestarte.


----------



## amigos895 (8 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



xddddd


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los únicos que han causado la hecatombe son los OTANicos y sus ansias de expansión o de avidez USAna para seguir siendo la primera potencia caiga quien caiga y muera quien muera.
> Si no lo vez tienes puede ser debido a 2 causas; estupidez o estar a sueldo.



Eso de querer seguir siendo la primera potencia caiga quien caiga ¿ no se conoce como aquello de "morir matando" ?

Por otro lado, según J.A. Zorrilla (diplomatico jubilado) lo de USA en el actual momento no es imperialismo, sino incompetencia. Y lo remarca. Debe ser que los diplomaticos ni jubilados cambian el chip de la diplomacia.  

Y aún con lenguaje mas o menos diplomático, merece la pena oirlo en el siguiente video.

(Nota: ánimo que solo es una hora y 50 minutos)


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No sé si se ha posteado ya, no he tenido tiempo de leer lo último, pero lo que dice Lira me parece muy posible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con él en gran medida. Esa va a ser la estrategia rusa. 

Pero se equivoca al pensar que Rusia va a tratar de tomar (¿militarmente?) toda Ucrania. Aunque puede hacerlo (necesaria una movilización al menos parcial) no tendría sentido tomar territorios con poblaciones hostiles a Rusia o abiertamente rusófobas


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Oigan....
> 
> Esas declarciones de Biden de que va a autorizar comprar prteleo ruso pero con descuento ...donde está ?
> 
> Me parece imposible q no se hayan reflejsdo en medios occidentales. Solo la encuentto en un canal cubano.



Yo colgue aquí un video creo que de uno mejicano, comentando la declaraciones de Biden de que bueno que quizá habria que comprar petroleo a Rusia a pesar de todo. Y en el video se cachondeaban del cachondeo que se traen los gUSAnos con los europeos ....

Yo me creo que la cosa es totalmente cierta, teniendo en cuenta que la misma von del Laien ha llegado a decir cosas como, más o menos, que bueno que quizas habria que comprar no recuerdo si gas o petroleo a los rusos, porque si no se lo vendian a otros y se financiaban los rusos la guerra.

En resumen, que el cachondeo y falta de respeto al respetable público europeo es total. Y maxime cuando el respetable publico es el que paga el incremento significativo de precios de alimentos y energia.

Es decir que el "pastoreo" desde altas instancias politicas se incrementa en gravedad y descaro ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Slava cocaine!


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

En Europa, el nivel de vida se está deteriorando, crece la inflación, la gente sufre el aumento de los precios. Muchas personas están en peligro de pobreza. Pese a esto, decenas de miles de millones de dólares y de euros se destinan al armamento de Ucrania. 

En cuanto al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE, que incluye el embargo petrolero: Tenemos mercados alternativos y ya estamos aumentando las ventas allí. Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de precios, no tenemos ninguna pérdida en el presupuesto. 


*Serguéi Lavrov








Los países occidentales tomaron las medidas que agravaron la crisis alimentaria. Ellos cometieron un montón de errores y ahora buscan a quién culpar. Y por supuesto el candidato más cómodo es Rusia. *

Vladimir Putin


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

El ya legendario grupo O paseándose por Severodonetsk




Recordemos:




y esto de camino


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que importa es si el ejercito ruso consigue sus objetivos y parece que aunque despacio los va consiguiendo.



Veamos estos objetivos:

Debilitamiento de la OTAN - Está viviendo una segunda juventud
Debilitamiento de la UE - Más unida que nunca
Desmilitarización de Ucrania - Más militarizada que nunca
Desnazificación de Ucrania - Todo el mundo sabe ahora que no es un régimen nazional socialista, si no una democracia presidida por un judío
Implantación de un gobierno títere en Kiev - Ni está ni se le espera
Llevar a ucrania a la esfera rusa - Jamás les han odiado tanto
Tomar las tres mayores ciudades de Ucrania - Cada día más lejos


Lo que pasa es que te mientes a ti mismo, y nos quieres mentir a nosotros, para que parezca que los objetivos rusos coinciden con los fregaos en los que está metida rusia esta semana. Como si la toma de chimoronov, slavikratosk y poneskhov fuesen los objetivos de la invasión rusa, que los está consiguiendo poco a poco y bien valen los 30.000 rusos muertos y la destrucción de su ejército.


----------



## ignorante (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Con el debido respeto, menudo montón de mierda el artículo. Habla del aumento del precios de los alimentos y combustibles por culpa de Putin y la situación en Ucrania (antes era culpa de la pandemia)... Luego comienzan a hablar de cifras de desnutridos en diversas partes de África, dando cifras del antes y después de la guerra¿? relacionando hechos sin ton ni son y ponen el ejemplo de Somalia que importaba el 92% del trigo de Ucrania y Rusia y resulta que ahora no pueden comprarlo¿? Pues que lo compren en otro lado no te jode. Y ahora también será culpa de Putin que Somalia no pueda comprar el trigo en Rusia...
> 
> Antes de la guerra ya moría un niño de hambre cada 4 segundos en el mundo (datos de la ONU) y a nadie le importaba tres cojones. Pero ahora de repente Putin es el responsable de todo esto y más. Hasta donde alcance la imaginación. Algo así como con el sátrapa norcoreano. Una pizarra en blanco para Estados Unidos donde pueden escribir cualquier cosa, por muy disparatada que sea, siempre y cuando sea negativa.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Aún así, La Vanguardia es el medio de masas menos mierdoso de España que conozco. A veces "se les escapa" algún artículo que muestra que las cosas no son como nos cuentan en el resto de noticias. Incluso, artículos que siguen la línea oficial, si miras entre líneas ves que el periodista clava el puñal sigilosamente.

No, no son prensa independiente ni veraz. Pero es una fuente interesante de artículos que compartir con la plebe descerebrada que ha generado el mass mierda global. A quienes no podrías darles enlaces en otros muchas fuentes, pero sí les puedes dar enlaces a la CNN o El País... los de La Vanguardia también sirven, y hay mucho arsenal.

Botón de muestra reciente:









El silencio ruso y la locuacidad ucraniana


Cada vez más en los conflictos armados, la comunicación es un recurso muy potente cuando no un arma de enorme peso. Los manuales de OTAN así lo señalan. Las




www.lavanguardia.com













Los fundamentos del realismo nórdico y de la OTAN, por Robert Skidelsky


LONDRES – Finlandia y Suecia anunciaron que solicitarán su ingreso a la OTAN, pero es más probable que unirse a la alianza debilite su seguridad, y la de Europa, en




www.lavanguardia.com













El experimento Tuskegee: cuando Washington usó a 400 ciudadanos negros como cobayas


En 1932 arrancó en un condado de Alabama un estudio sobre la evolución de la sífilis en el que la sanidad estadounidense engañó a cientos de personas a las que dejó sin t...




www.lavanguardia.com













Anatoli Sharí: El juez deja en libertad al bloguero prorruso detenido en Tarragona


El servici secreto ucraniano asegura que el arrestado, que vive en Catalunya desde 2016, habría cometido “actividades ilegales en detrimento de la seguridad nacional de U...




www.lavanguardia.com













Oliver Stone: "América es un animal asesino y vicioso"


Oliver Stone lleva gran parte de su vida obsesionado con desmontar la incoherente versión oficial del asesinato de John Fitzgerald Kennedy aquel trágico 22 de noviembre




www.lavanguardia.com













Julio Basulto: "Los niños de hoy vivirán menos que nosotros, algo insólito en la historia moderna"


El dietista-nutricionista Julio Basulto advierte en su nuevo libro 'Come mierda' que el alto consumo de ultraprocesados en edades tempranas provocará el aumento...




www.lavanguardia.com













El apoyo de la ultraderecha a Putin indigna al establishment de Estados Unidos


Primero culparon a Washington de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Después alimentaron la teoría de la conspiración del Kremlin sobre las supuestas armas biológicas de




www.lavanguardia.com













“Me preguntaron si vivía sola...”


Tania Uskela, 25 años, programadora informática, cobró conciencia aquel mediodía de principios de marzo en Bucha de su vulnerabilidad. Y desde entonces, lleva el pelo




www.lavanguardia.com













¿Qué ocurrió en Bucha?


El 8 de marzo, las localidades de Bucha, Vorzel, Irpín, Hostomel..., todas ellas ciudades en el extrarradio de Kyiv, quedaron total o parcialmente ocupadas por el




www.lavanguardia.com













“Fuck the EU”, por Antoni Puigverd


La verdad es un espejo roto, decía Espriu. Cada uno posee de ella tan solo un pequeño fragmento. Detengámonos hoy, pensando en la triste historia de Ucrania (y de




www.lavanguardia.com













La UE teme estar perdiendo la batalla por el relato de la guerra de Ucrania


La crisis alimentaria que se está gestando actualmente a nivel global como consecuencia de una tormenta perfecta de factores, con la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la




www.lavanguardia.com





Ya digo, otro mass mierda, pero un poco menos vigilado que otros ;-)


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Quien es esta pajara ???


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

*Polonia anuncia un acuerdo récord para el envío de armas a Ucrania*

"Estamos en proceso de firmar uno de los mayores contratos de exportación de armas, si no el mayor, de los últimos 30 años. Nos alegramos de tener hoy la oportunidad de vender nuestras armas en el extranjero", afirmó el primer ministro polaco.





Obuses autopropulsados AHS KRAB en la planta de Stalowa Wola, Polonia, el 7 de junio de 2022.El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia / Twitter
El primer ministro de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki, anunció este martes que su país sellará un acuerdo récord para la provisión de armas a Ucrania, reporta la agencia nacional PAP.
"Estamos en proceso de firmar *uno de los mayores contratos de exportación de armas*, si no el mayor, de los últimos *30 años*. Nos alegramos de tener hoy la oportunidad de vender nuestras armas en el extranjero", afirmó Morawiecki en una rueda de prensa en una planta armamentística en la ciudad de Stalowa Wola. El jefe del Ejecutivo agregó que las armas polacas "jugarán un papel importante en los campos de batalla en el este de Ucrania".

El contrato, que Kiev pagará tanto a través de los fondos concedidos por la Unión Europea como con dinero de su propio presupuesto, prevé el suministro de *56* unidades de *obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm AHS Krab*, detalla el medio. El costo se estima en unos *3.000 millones eslotis* (casi 698 millones de dólares).
Entre tanto, Varsovia ya suministró a Kiev 18 unidades del sistema *AHS Krab*, capaces de lanzar proyectiles a una distancia de hasta 40 kilómetros, a finales de mayo. Además, capacitó a 100 soldados ucranianos para operar con dichos obuses. Con este último envío, la cantidad de obuses autopropulsados de producción occidental se sitúa en 24, estima el portal polaco Wiadomosci.
Como parte de su ayuda militar a Ucrania, Polonia también entregó unos 250 tanques *T-72*, sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple *Grad* y cañones autopropulsados *2S1 Gvozdika*, todos de producción soviética.


----------



## Sinjar (8 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Quien es esta pajara ???



Marta Flich, una actriz y presentadora, que se las da de periodista, que es abiertamente progre y que salió con un nieto de franco.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Los rusos han recuperado una superficie equivalente a Suiza + Austria, o mejor, el 80% de Irak en 5 meses.
> Compara tu ahora con USA y sus guerras en Irak...
> 
> Si es que, se les caen los gayumbos.



Veamos:

Suiza: 41,285 km2 
Austria: 83,879 km2 
Suiza + Austria: 41,285 + 83,879 = 125.164 km2 

Irak: 438,317 km2 
Porcentage de la superficie de Irak que suponen Suiza más Austria: 125.164 / 438,317 x 100= 28.55%

Ya sé, ya sé, la culpa de tu desastrosa vida es de la HOTAN, no de que no sepas sumar.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (8 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Está USA comprando a políticos europeos para jodernos??

Porqué no se hace ningún medio esta pregunta??


----------



## Nefersen (8 Jun 2022)

Ha llegado el momento en que Rusia reconozca su fracaso y devuelva todos los territorios incluyendo Crimea. Sólo en ese caso, Zelensky concederá un acuerdo de paz en condiciones generosas, exigiendo tan sólo reparaciones de guerra y no juicios sumarísimos.


----------



## Haliwei (8 Jun 2022)

Había un hilo en conspiraciones que hablaba de la figura de Putin como encarnación del mal. Cuanta razón tenía. Hoy se le culpa de todo y los ovejunos ya tienen xivo expiatorio para focalizar sus miserias


----------



## Mitrofán (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Me pregunto lo mismo. A ese hace mucho que no se le ve.



a cada fase de la guerra le corresponde su mitología narrativa. pasó su tiempo como han pasado el de la abuela y el del niño tanquista, aunque todavía colean. relatos. quedan los murales improvisados y las estatuas de un día que el tiempo diluirá _como lágrimas en la lluvia_.

en cualquier caso sin resultados no hay mitología que aguante. qué queda en occidente del héroe zelenski? qué quedará de las banderitas de ucrania en los perfiles de tuiter??


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Finlandia quiere entrar en la OTAN ¿Acaso esperaban otra decisión diferente viendo lo que hay?


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Está USA comprando a políticos europeos para jodernos??
> 
> Porqué no se hace ningún medio esta pregunta??



¿Porque también lo están? 
La codicia y los armarios llenos de mierda son su aval.
Desde aquellos tiempos de grandes movimientos antibélicos contra la guerra de Irak,
EEUU (la OTAN) aprendieron a tomar nota y a moldear toda oposición al imperio
y a sus criaderos de dirigentes que hoy están en los gobiernos europeos.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Oigan....
> 
> Esas declarciones de Biden de que va a autorizar comprar prteleo ruso pero con descuento ...donde está ?
> 
> Me parece imposible q no se hayan reflejsdo en medios occidentales. So la encuentto en un canal cubano.



A mi lo que mas gracia me hizo fue lo del descuento...

Pero quien cojones se cree que es, el viejo este pedofilo senil, alegoria perfecta de lo que ha devenido USA...

Rusia hara descuentos a paises socios, aliados o cuando menos amistosos...

A USA ESPERO SE LO COBRE CON PENALIZACION...O MEJOR AUN, PORTAZO EN LAS NARICES...QUE LLOREN A LA CASA DE SAUD.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

que mal.tiene que estar USA para hacer esto... la CIA mandando cartas a embajadores de rusia para que se levanten contra putin

banda de satanicos...


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

pronto estaran en malaga ....









La guerra en Ucrania agrava la crisis económica en Túnez: un máximo de dos kilos de arroz por persona


El país, que importaba de Ucrania y Rusia la mitad de su consumo de cereales y que ahora sufre una inflación y un paro juvenil disparado, impone el racionamiento de productos básicos




elpais.com


----------



## chemarin (8 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


>



Necesitas poner un vídeo de más de 1 hora de tu líder porque no tienes suficiente cabeza para decir nada propio. Otro retrasado como @mazuste . No conozco ningún comunista que no sea o un retrasado o un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Marta Flich, una actriz y presentadora, que se las da de periodista, que es abiertamente progre y que salió con un nieto de franco.



Melafo...con condon de esparto...que duela...


----------



## arriondas (8 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Está USA comprando a políticos europeos para jodernos??
> 
> Porqué no se hace ningún medio esta pregunta??



Quién no se acuerda de aquella lista de políticos españoles que están en nómina de Soros... Había gente de todos los partidos, tanto de izquierdas como de derechas.

De todos modos, viendo las medidas que toma la UE, se ve a kilómetros a quién sirven.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

tenemos que tomar slovyansk... alli los ucronazis cortan el agua hacia donbass

es clave para el donbass esa posicion

animo ejercito ruso !!!!


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jun 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Aún así, La Vanguardia es el medio de masas menos mierdoso de España que conozco. A veces "se les escapa" algún artículo que muestra que las cosas no son como nos cuentan en el resto de noticias. Incluso, artículos que siguen la línea oficial, si miras entre líneas ves que el periodista clava el puñal sigilosamente.
> 
> No, no son prensa independiente ni veraz. Pero es una fuente interesante de artículos que compartir con la plebe descerebrada que ha generado el mass mierda global. A quienes no podrías darles enlaces en otros muchas fuentes, pero sí les puedes dar enlaces a la CNN o El País... los de La Vanguardia también sirven, y hay mucho arsenal.
> 
> ...



Podias transcribir el de Victoria Nuland...es una jodienda hacer click a la Vanguardia...bajo suscripcion...


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> tenemos que tomar slovyansk... alli los ucronazis cortan el agua hacia donbass
> 
> es clave para el donbass esa posicion
> 
> animo ejercito ruso !!!!



Recibes paguitas por subnor ?


----------



## willbeend (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Siempre lo digo, a los rusos troleando no les gana nadie....


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

El Capitalismo Global en estado critico tira de cortinas de humos esparciendo falsas epidemias
de gripe (con los nombres más diversos) para generar miedo en la población y que se someta 
al periodo de doma y obediencia para consentir las órdenes. La misma elite del capital global
(CapGlobe) fue la inventora del bulo del calentamiento global como herramienta de presión
y control de los estados, las empresas y de la sociedad ( marcado de la población).

GlobeCap también está desarrollando la estrategia para controlar el suministro de alimentos
en el mundo, estableciendo territorios con la cvieja política del palo y la zanahoria

Básicamente, estamos observando reacciones de elite financiera ante su decreciente influencia
del mundo, en donde el occidente capitalista es minoria frente al resto del mundo que va buscando
la vía socialista.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Veamos estos objetivos:
> 
> Debilitamiento de la OTAN - Está viviendo una segunda juventud
> Debilitamiento de la UE - Más unida que nunca
> ...



Hablaba de la realidad operativa en el frente y tu respondeScon lo primero que se te ocurre mezclando la situación política, con la estratégica y le añades tus dibujitos animados de tu cabeza. No eres divertido ni tampoco interesante, solamente eres ruido en este hilo y lo sabes....


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Había un hilo en conspiraciones que hablaba de la figura de Putin como encarnación del mal. Cuanta razón tenía. Hoy se le culpa de todo y los ovejunos ya tienen xivo expiatorio para focalizar sus miserias



Entre el gol en la final de la Champions y Putin por fin va a poder descansar Vinicius ...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En Europa, el nivel de vida se está deteriorando, crece la inflación, la gente sufre el aumento de los precios. Muchas personas están en peligro de pobreza. Pese a esto, decenas de miles de millones de dólares y de euros se destinan al armamento de Ucrania.
> 
> En cuanto al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE, que incluye el embargo petrolero: Tenemos mercados alternativos y ya estamos aumentando las ventas allí. Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de precios, no tenemos ninguna pérdida en el presupuesto.
> 
> ...



¿ Eres ruso? Creía que eras panchito por tus hilos de tortillas españolas.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Eso de querer seguir siendo la primera potencia caiga quien caiga ¿ no se conoce como aquello de "morir matando" ?
> 
> Por otro lado, según J.A. Zorrilla (diplomatico jubilado) lo de USA en el actual momento no es imperialismo, sino incompetencia. Y lo remarca. Debe ser que los diplomaticos ni jubilados cambian el chip de la diplomacia.
> 
> ...



No he escuchado a ese señor, pero igualmente te digo que de incompetencia nada. Esto es una maniobra intencionada y con unos objetivos concretos. Arruinar Europa es arruinar las exportaciones chinas ¿a quienes les van a vender los chinos si Europa cae en grave recesión? ¿a los americanos y resto de anglos que irán progresivamente sancionando sus importaciones del país asiático conforme escale la situación? ¿al resto de BRICS con quien compite en el modelo de bueno-bonito-barato?

Ya lo dije hace años, USA la va a liar en el mundo y luego va a hacer un 'marcha atrás' con una guerra civil, para eso está el fenómeno Trump-Biden y el progresismo salvaje. Y dejará que el mundo arda para luego recoger las cenizas y usarlas de abono para su resurgimiento... o al menos ese es su plan.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Es para donarla para el esfuerzo de guerra .... O eso me han dicho.


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Soldados ucranianos capturados. Hace poco vi un vídeo parecido, pero creo que este es nuevo.


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Necesitas poner un vídeo de más de 1 hora de tu líder porque no tienes suficiente cabeza para decir nada propio. Otro retrasado como @mazuste . No conozco ningún comunista que no sea o un retrasado o un hijo de la gran puta.



Sinceramente creo que deberías dejar el tema


----------



## chemarin (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que deberías dejar el tema



¿Por qué?


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Capitalismo Global en estado critico tira de cortinas de humos esparciendo falsas epidemias
> de gripe (con los nombres más diversos) para generar miedo en la población y que se someta
> al periodo de doma y obediencia para consentir las órdenes. La misma elite del capital global
> (CapGlobe) fue la inventora del bulo del calentamiento global como herramienta de presión
> ...



No omita que China está haciendo lo mismo y que es parte de esta farsa desde el minuto uno y sigue con ello ¿o nos olvidamos del reciente cierre de Shanghai?


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Porque este hilo es sobre Ucrania-Rusia y nos importa una mierda tus opiniones sobre el comunismo, lo mismo que a otro le puede importar una mierda lo que se pueda opinar sobre Vox en este hilo.

Abre un hilo y pon ahí tus opiniones sobre tu ideología y si nos interesa ya pasaremos a opinar


----------



## chemarin (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Porque este hilo es sobre Ucrania-Rusia y nos importa una mierda tus opiniones sobre el comunismo, lo mismo que a otro le puede importar una mierda lo que se pueda opinar sobre Vox en este hilo.
> 
> Abre un hilo y pon ahí tus opiniones sobre tu ideología y si nos interesa ya pasaremos a opinar



A ver, gilipuertas, aquí en este hilo se están cruzando cientos de temas que nada tienen que ver con la guerra y tú no has dicho nada. Si no te interesan mis opiniones ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Imbécil, abre hilo y a lo mejor hasta me paso.

En el hilo de Ucrania siempre pasa lo mismo, los hijos de la gran puta de los comunistas aprovecháis para meter vuestra mierda e intentáis apoderaros del hilo, pero yo te lo digo claro, me cago en vuestra reputísima madre.


----------



## pandillero (8 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias transcribir el de Victoria Nuland...es una jodienda hacer click a la Vanguardia...bajo suscripcion...



*“Fuck the EU” Antoni Puigverd *
La verdad es un espejo roto, decía Espriu. Cada uno posee de ella tan solo un pequeño fragmento. Detengámonos hoy, pensando en la triste historia de Ucrania (y de Europa), en el que corresponde a Victoria Nuland, fulgurante diplomática americana. Empezó con los republicanos: asesora del vicepresidente Cheney durante la ocupación de Irak; embajadora de EE.UU. ante la OTAN en el segundo mandato de Bush. Ya entonces propugnaba la expansión de la Alianza hasta la frontera rusa. Reclamaba “bases permanentes a lo largo de la frontera oriental de la OTAN”. No todo lo que dice Putin es falso.

Durante la presidencia de Obama, Nuland se encargaba de coordinar las embajadas europeas y asiáticas. Habla fluidamente ruso y francés. Consultados por la revista_ Foreign Policy _, altos cargos europeos la describían como “temeraria”, “enérgica”, “brusca”. Después de las manifestaciones de Maidan (2013-2014), los funcionarios estadounidenses habían estado presionando al entonces presidente de Ucrania, Víktor Yanukóvich, para que incorporara miembros de la oposición a su gobierno. Yanukóvich cedió un poco. La oposición pedía más, pero la UE dudaba. Fue entonces, en una conversación telefónica interceptada, cuando Nuland exclamó: “Fuck the EU”. ¡Que se joda, la UE!

Los europeos rechazaban el apoyo que Nuland daba al envío de armas a Ucrania para favorecer el clima de tensión con Rusia. Tampoco Obama lo veía claro. Nuland lo tenía clarísimo. “Es refrescante escucharla”, afirmaba Eliot Engel, representante demócrata en el Comité de Asuntos Exteriores, quien sostenía: “Deberíamos proporcionar a Ucrania armas defensivas. No acepto el argumento de que Rusia siempre puede vencer a Ucrania... Creo que esta es una actitud derrotista”. Ahora, con el presidente Biden, Victoria Nuland es subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos. Es determinante en las decisiones que EE.UU. toma en la crisis de Ucrania. Su marido es el intelectual conservador Robert Kagan, cofundador de un_ think tank _que tiene por objetivo “promover el liderazgo global estadounidense”. Kagan se hizo famoso, a principios de siglo, con las metáforas de su libro_ Poder y debilidad _(Ed.Taurus, 2003).

Venus, diosa del amor, es Europa. EE.UU. es Marte, dios de la guerra. Los americanos –sostenía Kagan– viven en un mundo regido por el uso de la fuerza; mientras que los europeos pretenden vivir en un mundo regido por el derecho y las instituciones. Acabada la guerra fría, los europeos se disponían a vivir en un mundo feliz. Pero el ataque a las Torres Gemelas demostraba, según Kagan, que el mundo no había cambiado. En vez de asumir la realidad, Europa la negaba. Kagan fue uno de los intelectuales de la guerra de Irak. Y en un artículo del 2017 hablaba de la tercera guerra mundial. Ahora también Biden habla de ella.


*( Curiosamente todos los politicos americanos implicados en esta historia, y los más radicales en su postura en cuanto a la guerra: Nuland, su marido Robert Kagan, Eliot Engel, son todos miembros de esa ¿étnia? internacionalista). Este comentario es mio.*


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No he escuchado a ese señor, pero igualmente te digo que de incompetencia nada. Esto es una maniobra intencionada y con unos objetivos concretos. Arruinar Europa es arruinar las exportaciones chinas ¿a quienes les van a vender los chinos si Europa cae en grave recesión? ¿a los americanos y resto de anglos que irán progresivamente sancionando sus importaciones del país asiático conforme escale la situación? ¿al resto de BRICS con quien compite en el modelo de bueno-bonito-barato?
> 
> Ya lo dije hace años, USA la va a liar en el mundo y luego va a hacer un 'marcha atrás' con una guerra civil, para eso está el fenómeno Trump-Biden y el progresismo salvaje. Y dejará que el mundo arda para luego recoger las cenizas y usarlas de abono para su resurgimiento... o al menos ese es su plan.



Si, si es incompetencia. Los que vivis todavía en la conspiración judeo-masónica franquista veis fantasmas en todas partes. Los yankis llevan perdiendo la guerra de la competencia capitalista desde los años 70. Primero con Alemania y luego con Japón. Como son naciones colonizadas por ellos, pequeñas en comparación con ellos, y alterando el sistema a su favor a base de martillazos (haciendo trampas), consiguieron mantener la supremacía. Lo que les viene ahora, China, no tienen forma de pararlo. Solo China es 1,5 veces más grande que USA+UE. El PIB PPA chino es más grande que el de USA+Japón. China, con su sociedad y su economía disciplinadas a base comunismo y mano dura, es muchísimo más eficiente económicamente que USA. Tienen esa guerra perdida y lo saben. Y como son vagos e incompetentes, montan jaimitadas como la de Ucrania que, lejos de solucionar sus problemas, no hacen más que acelerar su caida. No hay planes, no hay inteligencia, solo la buena y vieja estupidez humana que siempre, siempre, acude puntual a la cita.


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## rober713 (8 Jun 2022)

Los griegos clasicos, amantes de la carne y el pescado, ya aplicaban las mismas tacticas  

" El Batallón Sagrado de Tebas, una unidad militar separada del resto y reservada únicamente a hombres y sus jóvenes amados, es normalmente considerado como el primer ejemplo de cómo en la Antigua Grecia se usaba el amor entre soldados en la tropa para estimular su espíritu combativo. Los tebanos atribuían al Batallón Sagrado el poder de Tebas durante la generación anterior a su caída ante Filipo II de Macedonia, que quedó tan impresionado ante su valor en combate que mandó construir un monumento que aún hoy se mantiene en pie en el lugar donde se enterró a los soldados. También criticó duramente las opiniones que los espartanos tenían del Batallón. "

Pederastia militar en la Antigua Grecia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jun 2022)

Y tu eres un zote con infulas que no ves dos palmos delante de tus narices...romo como la madre que te pario, que no tiene culpa ninguna...aun me pregunto que haces apoyando a Rusia???

Deberias replanteartelo...los tuyos son los del otro bando...el del ejercito arcoiris.

Pero...votas a la de las cosas muy chulas...y eso esta muy bien.

Eres parte de la garantia del desastre. Y como dice el dicho, no hay mal que cien años dure...ni cuerpo que lo resista.

Algun dia saldra el sol, para lo que quede tras la purga.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

El objetivo de hacer daño


El intento ucraniano de combinar un discurso triunfalista resaltando cualquier victoria militar real o imaginaria, presente o futura, y un victimismo extremo en busca de más armas de sus socios con…




slavyangrad.es











El objetivo de hacer daño


08/06/2022


El intento ucraniano de combinar un discurso triunfalista resaltando cualquier victoria militar real o imaginaria, presente o futura, y un victimismo extremo en busca de más armas de sus socios continúa. Apenas unos días después de alegar que Ucrania estaba a punto de _liberar _Severodonetsk y calificarla de la nueva Mariupol, el presidente ucraniano volvió a insistir ayer en que Ucrania no puede competir con Rusia. Eso sí, lo hace en un contexto de constantes anuncios de ofensiva y un discurso de victoria militar garantizada.

El desarrollo de la batalla ha dejado claro que Ucrania no tiene la capacidad militar para recuperar los territorios perdidos en 2014. Kiev perdió Donbass militarmente en aquel verano y políticamente con su actuación en los últimos ocho años. Es cuestionable que Ucrania pueda ser capaz de recuperar, por la vía militar, los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero. Ese es ahora su objetivo, tanto con las ofensivas -suicidas por el momento- en diferentes zonas como con el victimismo que afirma que, para derrotar a Rusia, Ucrania necesitaría diez veces más personal y diez veces más equipamiento. Es lo que alegó ayer Volodymyr Zelensky apenas unas horas después de afirmar que no habrá _tablas_ con Rusia, lo que implica guerra hasta la derrota militar final de una de las partes.

A la espera de más armas, más dinero y más munición, puede que Ucrania no sea capaz de capturar Donetsk, Jerson o Mariupol, pero mantiene intacta su capacidad de hacer daño. Así lo está demostrando a diario a la población de la capital de la RPD.


Artículo Original: DonRF

Daños en la subestación eléctrica de Smolyanka en Donetsk. Cubierta por la artillería ucraniana. Ayer: “10 personas murieron y 17 resultaron heridas en la RPD en las últimas 24 horas a consecuencia de los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania – Cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la República Popular de Donetsk”. Una vez más, además de las armas habituales, trabajaron los howitzers de calibre de 155mm franceses. Nuestras tropas han ocupado Svyatogorsk, algo que ha confirmado también el enemigo. Se ha ocupado prácticamente toda la ciudad, aunque la batalla persiste en las afueras. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están evacuando a la población civil.

En el sur, hay batallas e intentos de avanzar por parte del enemigo en dirección a Jerson. Pero se están atascando. Lo mismo ocurre en Severodonetsk: el enemigo ha sido rechazado, pero continúa manteniendo el control en la zona industrial de la ciudad.

Pero aunque han recibido armas, no están avanzando. ¿Por qué? ¿No tienen suficientes armas? No, no les faltan. Tienen más de cien cañones de 155mm de la OTAN, hasta 300 tanques T-72, aeronaves y piezas de repuesto. Y mucho más. Se han creado reservas con ello. Y sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, que son peligrosos en su versión con munición de largo alcance, no solo para el territorio de la Federación Rusa. En otras palabras, no tienen por qué esperar [a la llegada de más armas occidentales], pero tampoco hay ofensiva. ¿O la hay? Si miramos de cerca, sí la hay.

En primer lugar, en el sur. Primero hubo un intento de irrumpir hacia Novaya Kajovka y ahora hacia Jerson, que llevan ya dos semanas. Esos intentos son duros, aunque sin éxito. Los motivos son evidentes, ya que es mucho más difícil atacar que defender. Y sin la ventaja del dominio en el aire, las bajas serán elevadas. Y lo son.

La segunda dirección es el norte de la región de Járkov. Allí, tras haber avanzado contra pequeños grupos de reclutas de Donbass y la Rossgvardia, chocaron con una defensa correctamente organizada y fueron rechazados. Pero la batalla continúa allí y el enemigo, usando masivamente la artillería, intenta avanzar dándose con la cabeza contra la pared.

La tercera zona es Severodonetsk. Para mí, lo que ocurre allí es un misterio. Considero a los ucranianos enemigos, pero no idiotas. Intentar atacar edificios con poca logística y trasladar nuevas unidades a un semicerco es raro. No es que esté en contra, hay que alegrarse de que hagan estupideces. No es algo malo.

Hay una cuarta dirección: Donetsk, la misma con la que empecé. La ofensiva es pura artillería, al estilo ISIS. Es decir, sin objetivos militares sino lugares en los que no hay más que civiles, pero da igual. Así que la ofensiva de los militantes está en pleno apogeo y llena de éxitos: se cuentan las víctimas, un número con muchos ceros. El resultado siempre es el mismo: ninguno. Ese es el juego. Es lo más molesto, el resultado más despreciable: ninguno en absoluto.

Pero va más allá que Donetsk. A falta de nuevos cañones, usarán su artillería y matarán a cientos de residentes de Donbass, destruirán muchas viviendas y acabarán con las infraestructuras. Son capaces de hacerlo. No es fácil atacar, pero para matar no hay problema. No quiero repetirme con respecto a nuestra respuesta, pero es verdad: la estrategia de destruir recursos humanos y equipamiento no funciona, solo funciona la destrucción de los centros de control. Sería difícil disparar contra Donbass sabiendo que la respuesta volará sobre tu familia. Pero eso no va a pasar.

Hay que decir algo: esta es una guerra extraña y ha comenzado una contraofensiva al estilo ISIS. No podía ser de otra manera, nuestra desgracia rusa es idealizar al enemigo. Así que quieren negociar, porque así hay menos riesgo de matar civiles, es más fácil y más agradable. Más agradable para el enemigo.

No quiero escribir si _zrada_ o _peremoga_ [derrota o victoria en ucraniano]. El fracaso de sus contraataques no quiere decir que todo vaya mal para ellos. Tienen suficientes fuerzas para defenderse y suficiente artillería para demoler Donbass. Y nada de esto quiere decir que todo esté controlado, tenemos suficientes problemas en nuestro lado.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No omita que China está haciendo lo mismo y que es parte de esta farsa desde el minuto uno y sigue con ello ¿o nos olvidamos del reciente cierre de Shanghai?



Simplemente- opino- no es cierto... Que le vamos a hacer...
Lo viejo muere, lo nuevo nace. De cajón de tabla de madera...
No es lo mismo, míster.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Porque este hilo es sobre Ucrania-Rusia y nos importa una mierda tus opiniones sobre el comunismo, lo mismo que a otro le puede importar una mierda lo que se pueda opinar sobre Vox en este hilo.
> 
> Abre un hilo y pon ahí tus opiniones sobre tu ideología y si nos interesa ya pasaremos a opinar



El Chemarin está nervioso, está ante su propia tragedia y, lógicamente,
tira impotente de escapulario escatológico para poder desahogar.
Como un condón de mercadillo, que se pica rápido. Tenga misericordia.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


>



Habla de dos cabezas de puente en la orilla sur del Donets ...




y desde esas cabezas de puente aparece un nuevo flanco a defender en Sloviansk que ya esta amenazado desde el Oeste y ahora desde el Norte aunque todavía desde lejos ... Si se confirman hay un punto que es importante y es que sería el primer cruce del rio que se ha podido consolidar en mucho tiempo y eso significa que el ejercito ucraniano esta más debilitado. Hace menos de un mes pudieron contratacar con éxito los intentos de cruce cerca de Lysichansk.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jun 2022)

Al final la venta de armas de la OTAN en la web profunda ya lo conoce hasta el gato…no se podía saber…








Sur le Darknet les Ukrainiens inondent l’Europe de livraisons d’armes de l’OTAN


Depuis le début de la guerre en Ukraine, les États-Unis et d'autres pays de l'OTAN envoient des armes lourdes ultramodernes à Kiev. Mais beaucoup de ces systèmes d'armes ne se retrouvent pas sur le



www.aubedigitale.com


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias transcribir el de Victoria Nuland...es una jodienda hacer click a la Vanguardia...bajo suscripcion...



compañero estoy bajo el fuego de mis jefes proactivo, sinergicos, cronogramicos, me están estresando o algo, resisto cual checheno aberronchado en el rocaje vivo en mod jroña que jroña , volveré cuando pueda.


----------



## rober713 (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No he escuchado a ese señor, pero igualmente te digo que de incompetencia nada. Esto es una maniobra intencionada y con unos objetivos concretos. Arruinar Europa es arruinar las exportaciones chinas *¿a quienes les van a vender los chinos si Europa cae en grave recesión?* ¿a los americanos y resto de anglos que irán progresivamente sancionando sus importaciones del país asiático conforme escale la situación? ¿al resto de BRICS con quien compite en el modelo de bueno-bonito-barato?
> 
> Ya lo dije hace años, USA la va a liar en el mundo y luego va a hacer un 'marcha atrás' con una guerra civil, para eso está el fenómeno Trump-Biden y el progresismo salvaje. Y dejará que el mundo arda para luego recoger las cenizas y usarlas de abono para su resurgimiento... o al menos ese es su plan.



El mundo ha cambiado .... no lo sientes en el agua? no lo sientes en la tierra? no lo hueles en el aire? Te lo dice Kate Blanchet.

Otro que se cree que el mundo es su ombligito. Todos los Imperios caen, todos.


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al final la venta de armas de la OTAN en la web profunda ya lo conoce hasta el gato…no se podía saber…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lista de precios cacho vago y un abrazo


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Jun 2022)

Malestar Internacional con Pedro Sánchez por el posible envío de 40 Tanques Leopard a Ucrania.

P.D: Rusia debe responder militarmente.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Fuentes locales de Sviatogorsk informan de que el ejército ruso ha liberado hoy el pueblo de Tatyanivka, a 20 kilómetros de la ciudad de Slovyansk, ocupada temporalmente por los nacionalistas ucranianos, en la República Popular de Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

En Moscú ha aparecido una "Plaza DNR".
La zona situada junto a la embajada estadounidense se llamará a partir de ahora "Plaza de la República Popular de Donetsk".
Será conveniente levantar un monumento en esta plaza a los defensores caídos del Donbass, empezando por los que murieron defendiendo el DNR y el LNR allá por 2014.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Mientras Taiwán equipa a sus fuerzas armadas con misiles de crucero supersónicos Yunfeng con un alcance de hasta 900 km (actualizado a 2.000 km), China ha decidido tranquilizarse. En caso de crisis en el estrecho de Taiwán, Pekín ha tomado medidas para mejorar su capacidad de defensa aérea costera. China ha construido dos posiciones de tiro alrededor de los aeropuertos de Zhangzhou y Fuzhou, en la provincia de Fujian, para desplegar sistemas de defensa aérea. El espacio aéreo estará cubierto por el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Hongqi-6A (HQ-6A). El SAM tiene un alcance de detección de 50 km, es capaz de rastrear 60 objetivos aéreos y disparar contra cuatro objetivos simultáneamente.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (8 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Está USA comprando a políticos europeos para jodernos??
> 
> Porqué no se hace ningún medio esta pregunta??



Pregunta retórica...


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si claro....en una trinchera te piden el pasaporte.....
> Por favor...yo pensaba que estaba ante personas medianamente serias...veo que no....



jajajajaaa... jajajajaaaa... jajjjajajaaa... no tú entras en la trinchera porque eres guay, jajajajajaaa... hostia y dice medianamente serio... jajajajaaa... 

Tú no es que seas un chavalín, es que tienes un sentido de la vida complejo:

- Oye tíos que vengo aquí a contaros unos chistes y por el camino me encontré este artilugio que pega tiros y esta casaca de color rojo; ¿porqué vais vosotros de verde????...

- hos is polainis tuis????...

- Pero qué cohones hablais vosotros nens???, yo cristiano...

- hos is polainis tuis, gilipollanis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....

jajajajajaaa... CRIMINAL... JAJAJAJAJAA


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

RF logró de todos modos cruzar el río hacia Tetjanivka (I te lo dijo ayer) 

y aquí hay una buena explicación de la travesía


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

En el transcurso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, aparecen periódicamente en la Web pruebas documentales de lo que está ocurriendo. Testigos presenciales, probablemente personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, filmaron cómo un caza Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate naval Mi-14PS de la Armada de Ucrania en la región de Odessa. 

Las imágenes muestran cómo el Su-35 dispara al Mi-14PS desde su cañón de avión de 30 mm GSh-30-1. El helicóptero maniobró, presionando lo más bajo posible hacia la superficie, pero la habilidad profesional del piloto, dadas las capacidades del antiguo helicóptero, no ayudó a escapar del caza moderno.

Voces tras bambalinas observan de cerca lo que sucede y alguien es informado por radio. Por lo tanto, la parte ucraniana desde el principio sabía todos los detalles sobre lo que había sucedido. 

Sin embargo, solo ahora el público en general se ha dado cuenta de que esto sucedió hace un mes. Al mando del helicóptero estaba uno de los mejores pilotos de Ucrania: el comandante adjunto de las Fuerzas Navales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Igor Bedzay. En 2014, dirigió la 10ª Brigada de Aviación Marina en Saki (Crimea), que fue trasladada a Nikolaev.

Al mismo tiempo, el 7 de mayo, los medios ucranianos informaron al público que Bedzai murió durante una misión de combate como parte de la tripulación de un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate marítimo, que fue derribado por un misil disparado por un caza ruso.


----------



## Snowball (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



La debacle de Devalsetvo(o como se escriba) en 2014 fue en julio no?


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Fuentes rusas informan que Tetyanivka quedó bajo el control del ejército de invasión. También los lugareños informan al respecto esta mañana. Esto sería extremadamente malo para el lado ucraniano ya que Tetyanivka está en el lado izquierdo del río Severski Donets.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Ya se prepara una nueva guerra para después de ‎la derrota frente a Rusia

*La subsecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland reunió 85 países en Marrakech 
para planificar la ‎próxima guerra en el Sahel. Decenas de miles de millones 
de dólares en armamento, ‎supuestamente destinado a Ucrania, se acumulan 
ya en los Balcanes. Pero esas armas serán ‎entregadas a los yihadistas 
del Emirato Islámico (Daesh).‎ 





*


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Según el embajador de LPR en Moscú, el aeropuerto de Severodonetsk ha sido limpiado


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Odio que pongan música a los vídeos


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, si es incompetencia. Los que vivis todavía en la conspiración judeo-masónica franquista veis fantasmas en todas partes. Los yankis llevan perdiendo la guerra de la competencia capitalista desde los años 70. Primero con Alemania y luego con Japón. Como son naciones colonizadas por ellos, pequeñas en comparación con ellos, y alterando el sistema a su favor a base de martillazos (haciendo trampas), consiguieron mantener la supremacía. Lo que les viene ahora, China, no tienen forma de pararlo. Solo China es 1,5 veces más grande que USA+UE. El PIB PPA chino es más grande que el de USA+Japón. China, con su sociedad y su economía disciplinadas a base comunismo y mano dura, es muchísimo más eficiente económicamente que USA. Tienen esa guerra perdida y lo saben. Y como son vagos e incompetentes, montan jaimitadas como la de Ucrania que, lejos de solucionar sus problemas, no hacen más que acelerar su caida. No hay planes, no hay inteligencia, solo la buena y vieja estupidez humana que siempre, siempre, acude puntual a la cita.



No es incompetencia. En realidad son tremendamente eficientes con lo suyo. Lo que pasa es el que el sistema capitalista tiene contradicciones irresolubles y entra inevitablemente en crisis.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el transcurso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, aparecen periódicamente en la Web pruebas documentales de lo que está ocurriendo. Testigos presenciales, probablemente personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, filmaron cómo un caza Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate naval Mi-14PS de la Armada de Ucrania en la región de Odessa.
> 
> Las imágenes muestran cómo el Su-35 dispara al Mi-14PS desde su cañón de avión de 30 mm GSh-30-1. El helicóptero maniobró, presionando lo más bajo posible hacia la superficie, pero la habilidad profesional del piloto, dadas las capacidades del antiguo helicóptero, no ayudó a escapar del caza moderno.
> 
> ...



Es un Su-30 SM, según Fighterbomber el caza falló con el cañon, de hecho no se aprecian impactos en el vídeo y se ve como se eleva y abre hacia la derecha. El piloto del Su-30S SM lo derribó tras esa maniobra mediante un misil infrarrojo R-72 (AA-11 Archer), posiblemente haya adquirido el blanco visualmente con su casco (retícula visor/designador).


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Interesante estimación de bajas:

El general estadounidense Stephen Twitty: "Las pérdidas de la AFU podrían alcanzar los 200.000 soldados"

La impresión es que no existían tantos como decían y algunos se han forrado
con regimientos inexistentes que hoy echan en falta...


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre los impactos en los tanques y similares. Cuelgo el primer tweet así como los más relevantes y traduzco los demás para no cargar la página en exceso



¿Cómo noqueas un tanque sin golpearlo directamente? Esta es la pregunta que plantea el video a continuación, que muestra vehículos blindados rusos atacados por la artillería ucraniana en el Donbas a principios de mayo.

Un impacto directo es obviamente una mala noticia para un tanque. Los tanques rusos enfrentan un alto riesgo de que sus torretas sean puestas en órbita. Esa es una muerte catastrófica. Pero incluso una falla cercana puede ser fatal. Los tanques pueden ser duros, pero tienen mucho que aún se puede romper.

La explosión de un proyectil produce una gran cantidad de fragmentos al rojo vivo que viajan a velocidades supersónicas. Las siguientes fotografías muestran un proyectil naval de principios del siglo XX (calibre 12" o 304 mm) fragmentado explosivamente en más de 7000 piezas, y fragmentos de un proyectil moderno de alto explosivo de 152 mm.

Los proyectiles modernos a menudo explotan sobre sus objetivos para maximizar su efecto. Una ráfaga de aire como esta puede ser especialmente dañina para un vehículo blindado. Da como resultado que los fragmentos golpeen desde arriba, donde el blindaje es más débil y puede haber escotillas abiertas o soldados cabalgando sobre él.

¿Qué tan cerca tiene que estar un fallo para que siga siendo efectivo? El Ejército de EE. UU. trató de averiguarlo a través de su estudio de efectos de artillería soviética (SAE) de cuatro años, que se llevó a cabo a partir de 1988. Usó su propia artillería de 155 mm para simular los efectos de las armas soviéticas de 152 mm.

El estudio encontró que los vehículos blindados y los tanques eran mucho más vulnerables a los daños de lo que habían predicho los modelos. Se predijo un daño del 30 por ciento, pero se logró un daño del 67 por ciento. Los fragmentos arrancaron el equipo de los cascos de los vehículos y penetraron en los compartimentos de la tripulación.

En la prueba más espectacular realizada como parte del estudio, una unidad simulada de tanques excavados y APC fue bombardeada con 2.600 proyectiles de 155 mm. Hicieron que el 50 por ciento de los vehículos quedaran inutilizados y el 50 por ciento del personal simulado resultara herido o muerto.

¿Qué tan cerca tiene que estar un cuasi accidente? El estudio encontró que un proyectil de fragmentación de alto explosivo que explota a 30 m (100 pies) de distancia puede causar daños severos a un vehículo blindado, lo que podría inhabilitarlo, como le sucedió a este tanque en el estudio.

Un solo ataque puede impactar en varios objetivos, lo que ilustra por qué los vehículos que enfrentan fuego de artillería no deben amontonarse. Incluso si un vehículo no está completamente deshabilitado, puede sufrir suficiente daño como para impedir que continúe con la misión. Consideremos algunos escenarios.

MOBILITY KILL: los vehículos pueden quedar inmovilizados si se rompen sus orugas o ruedas de carretera, o si se dañan sus engranajes o motores. La tripulación podría reparar una vía rota, pero esto es mucho más difícil bajo fuego. Los tanques muertos por movilidad en Ucrania a menudo se han visto abandonados, como este T80BV.

Hay una buena razón para abandonar los vehículos con movilidad reducida: están completamente expuestos a los ataques. Los tanques y BMP rusos que se muestran a continuación probablemente fueron asesinados primero por movilidad antes de que algunos recibieran impactos directos de la artillería.



FIREPOWER KILL: el arma o sistema de misiles puede dañarse hasta el punto de quedar inutilizable. El vehículo aún puede moverse, pero ya no puede contribuir a la misión. Es probable que no pueda repararse en el campo y deberá retirarse.

MISSION KILL la óptica de un vehículo (bloques de visión y periscopios), antenas de radio, tanques de combustible externos (que se ven explotando a continuación) y otros equipos pueden dañarse o destruirse por un cuasi accidente. Es posible que ya no pueda participar en la misión.

ELIMINACIÓN DE LA TRIPULACIÓN: los fragmentos pueden penetrar un blindaje débil; los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal son vulnerables a esto. Es menos probable, aunque puede suceder, que un fragmento atraviese una escotilla abierta y golpee a los miembros de la tripulación o las municiones almacenadas en el interior.

MORALE KILL: estar dentro de un vehículo blindado sigue siendo el lugar más seguro para estar durante un ataque de artillería. No obstante, una tripulación poco motivada puede decidir rescatar y huir para arriesgarse en otro lugar, en lugar de arriesgarse a ser incinerado por un impacto directo.

El bombardeo de artillería es muy desmoralizador y parece haber provocado abandonos en múltiples ocasiones en Ucrania. En el video a continuación, la tripulación de un T-72 abandona su tanque después de que sufre lo que parece ser un accidente muy cercano.



El bombardeo también degrada el desempeño de un vehículo blindado de otra manera: la tripulación tiene que 'abrocharse los botones' (cerrar las escotillas), lo que reduce en gran medida su capacidad para ver lo que sucede afuera. Esto reduce su eficacia y aumenta su vulnerabilidad.

*Entonces, en resumen, si ve un video de artillería golpeando cerca de vehículos blindados, no asuma que faltan los cartuchos. Esos vehículos están siendo rociados con fragmentos letales, que tienen buenas posibilidades de inutilizar o destruir sus objetivos.

(Ver https://documents.pub/document/who-says-dumb-artillery-rounds-cant-kill-armor… para un artículo de la revista Field Artillery sobre el estudio de efectividad de la artillería soviética. ) / fin *


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Jun 2022)

Tenía otra opinión de Merkel, más íntegra, pero si es cierto lo que dicen en este artículo, es de una falta absoluta de ética: dice que los acuerdos de Minsk eran para ganar tiempo. Supongo que "ganar tiempo" para rearmar Ucrania hasta el paroxismo.

También ataca a Putin de una forma ridícula, como ya hemos dicho aquí muchas veces Putin es lo más prooccidental que hay en Rusia. Hasta Medvedev es más duro (hay que recordar que cuando apalizaron a Georgia estaba Medvedev al mando... quizá fue Putin el que evitó que tomasen Tiblisi).

No es que me fíe mucho de lo que dice la prensa, pero sí confieso que tenía mejor opinión de la Merkel.









Merkel reconoce que se pregunta si se podría haber evitado la invasión de Ucrania, aunque no se arrepiente de sus decisiones


La excanciller hace su primera aparición pública tras abandonar el cargo, para condenar la guerra y hablar de su relación con Putin




elpais.com


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se prepara una nueva guerra para después de ‎la derrota frente a Rusia
> 
> *La subsecretaria de Estado Victoria Nuland reunió 85 países en Marrakech
> para planificar la ‎próxima guerra en el Sahel. Decenas de miles de millones
> ...



Argelia calienta que sales ...


----------



## niraj (8 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Ya lo he puesto, pero lo vuelvo a poner porque me parece buenísimo


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Interesante estimación de bajas:
> 
> El general estadounidense Stephen Twitty: "Las pérdidas de la AFU podrían alcanzar los 200.000 soldados"
> 
> ...



Teniente General Steven Twitty:*
"Creo que la guerra en Donbass se está desarrollando a favor de los rusos. 
No ponen allí toda la masa de poder de combate con infantería y tanques. 
Han masificado su artillería y esa es la razón de su éxito. Rusia tiene mucho 
más poder de combate que los ucranianos. No hay forma de que los ucranianos 
destruyan o derroten a los rusos. Y le diré más: los ucranianos nunca tendrán 
suficiente poder de combate para expulsar a los rusos de Ucrania".*


----------



## Snowball (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Teniente General Steven Twitty:
> *"Creo que la guerra en Donbass se está desarrollando a favor de los rusos.
> No ponen allí toda la masa de poder de combate con infantería y tanques.
> Han masificado su artillería y esa es la razón de su éxito. Rusia tiene mucho
> ...



Los tontos, locos, borrachos, niños y EX siempre dicen la verdad...


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajajaaa... jajajajaaaa... jajjjajajaaa... no tú entras en la trinchera porque eres guay, jajajajajaaa... hostia y dice medianamente serio... jajajajaaa...
> 
> Tú no es que seas un chavalín, es que tienes un sentido de la vida complejo:
> 
> ...



Hombre, una conversación seria con alguien que no quiere entender una posición y una opinión, que se lo lleva a un extremo que no he dicho en ningún momento y que entiende las cosas como le sale del rabo, pues...básicamente es imposible...si....

Venga, sigue con habitación mental donde todo está según te gusta, anda....


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El influyente periódico estadounidense the Washington Post (https://www.washingtonpost.com/) preocupada por la declaración del jefe de China, quien dijo que Beijing, si es necesario, proporcionará la asistencia financiera necesaria a Rusia. En este caso, nada amenaza a Rusia en absoluto, comenta la publicación estadounidense. Además, se conoció sobre de las intenciones de China de multiplicar el volumen de comercio con Moscú. También aumenta el grado de cooperación militar entre Moscú y Pekín. Los editores de the Washington Post se preguntan si el Washington oficial está llevando a cabo la política correcta en las relaciones con Rusia: no es hora de ocuparse delos asuntos internos de los Estados Unidos y su propia economía en lugar de pagar a Ucrania para que "golpee un palo en el costado del oso de Moscú?.
> 
> Lo que aún no han escrito es que China controla casi el 90% del suministro mundial de minerales de tierras raras, y si la República popular China deja a los Estados Unidos sin estos recursos, las reservas actuales del Departamento de defensa de los Estados Unidos durarán menos de un año.
> 
> ...



Trump y un alma que TAMBIEN existe en EE.UU. y que ya con Trump lo decía muy alto y claro: EE.UU. primero, muros, que la OTAN la pague quíen la necesite... 

Siguen ahí y CUIDADO, esta guerra y lo que está conllevando van a reforzar ese prisma:

- "Es la economía estúpido..." recordemos esa mítica frase y que las próximas elecciones van a ser PROBABLEMENTE el eslogan de campaña frente a Biden o cualquiera que no ponga ese EE.UU. primero...

Lo que indica ese artículo y dado el momento en el que estamos y cómo está degenerando todo es algo obvio: dentro de EE.UU. el ciudadano está llegando probablemente al límite de lo soportable en cuanto a degeneración del sistema económico y... y... e incluso en prensa oficial se empieza a colar INEVITABLEMENTE ese sentir y cuidado ese proceso, pues será un proceso, mediante el cual el ciudadano va a tomar conciencia de que NO LE IMPORTA A WASHINGTON y que por tanto HAY QUE CAMBIAR a Washington y no les representa...

Mas temprano que tarde el ciudadano y de manera probablemente espontanea va a cambiar hacia una posición INMENSAMENTE más discola hacia el discurso "oficial" y en ese momento todo caerá INEVITABLEMENTE como fichas de dominó, no digo que sea inmediato, pero será INEVITABLE...

EE.UU para salvar a la OTAN, o más bien la OTAN para salvarse a sí misma ha conseguido que el Tio Sam ponga en juego a su propia nación... eso no es nada bueno y no va a acabar bien...

- "Es la economía estúpido"... recuerden este lema, ESTOY CONVENCIDO y no soy futurólogo que será el eslogan de la próxima candidatura a la presidencia frenta a Biden, si este llega a presentarse, que yo sinceramente lo dudo...


----------



## crocodile (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tenía otra opinión de Merkel, más íntegra, pero si es cierto lo que dicen en este artículo, es de una falta absoluta de ética: dice que los acuerdos de Minsk eran para ganar tiempo. Supongo que "ganar tiempo" para rearmar Ucrania hasta el paroxismo.
> 
> También ataca a Putin de una forma ridícula, como ya hemos dicho aquí muchas veces Putin es lo más prooccidental que hay en Rusia. Hasta Medvedev es más duro (hay que recordar que cuando apalizaron a Georgia estaba Medvedev al mando... quizá fue Putin el que evitó que tomasen Tiblisi).
> 
> ...



Lo hemos dicho y lo repetimos, si Putiniano hubiese entrado en 2014 hubiese llegado a Kiev en un mes máximo.
De hecho las repúblicas solas estaban apalizando a los ukros hasta que Putiniano las paro con Minsk 1 y 2.
Los satánicos hubieran sido pillados en bragas porque no hubieran tenido tiempo de armar a los nazis a tope ni enviar cientos de asesores Otanicos.
Por mucho que militarmente Rusia estuviera algo peor que ahora estaba más que compensado con que los ukros no tenían ni la quinta parte de potencia de fuego que ahora 
Además en 2014 no tuvieron tiempo de lavarle el cerebro a la gente con la rusofobia.
La cagada Putiniana está costando vidas y esfuerzo adicional a Rusia ahora .
Todo el acierto que tuvo con la rápida operación en Crimea lo tiro por alto luego en su afán por mantener los negocios con los "socios" Otanicos parando el avance imparable de las repúblicas en 2014 y no entrando entonces como ha hecho ahora.
De hecho es el que está aplicando la contención en la operación. Si fuera por otros los nazis ya habrían sido barridos sin contemplaciones como merecen.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Jun 2022)

Sánchez enfada a Alemania al filtrarse que estudia enviar carros Leopard a Ucrania 









Sánchez enfada a Alemania al filtrarse que estudia enviar carros Leopard a Ucrania


Scholz se ha amparado en un supuesto acuerdo de la OTAN para no mandar a Kiev tanques de combate



www.abc.es


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, una conversación seria con alguien que no quiere entender una posición y una opinión, que se lo lleva a un extremo que no he dicho en ningún momento y que entiende las cosas como le sale del rabo, pues...básicamente es imposible...si....
> 
> Venga, sigue con habitación mental donde todo está según te gusta, anda....



Te llamé chavalín, pero eres un niño... alguien con un nivel mental de no más de 12 años y probablemente ni eso...

Que si buenos o malos... que si adecuado o inadecuado... que si en una trinchera no importa el pasaporte.... de verdad que es INCREIBLE escucharte...

¿Tú vas a una trinchera con un grupo de colegas?... ¿Tú en una trinchera no te puedes perder?... y qué es lo primero que te preocupa en una trinchera:

- EL IDIOMA... el pasaporte es mierda, pero...

Si yo, tú o cualquiera en una trinchera, mameluco, te pierdes y de repente te topas con otros lo primero que quieres es saber si es seguro con quíen estás o no... no te parece pequeño???...

Yo hablo gallego y si en una trinchera me topo a un gallego malencarado, hijo la gran puta, pero QUE HABLE GALLEGO me fío... pero me encuentro a una doncella bellísima, con cara de buena mujer y abríendome los brazos mientras me dice cosas que no entiendo:

¿Tú que cohones crees que me va a hacer sentir más seguro???...

Es que hay que explicaros hasta lo más simple... NI CON 8 PUTOS AÑOS, HODER...

EL IDIOMA, HODER, EL IDIOMA... eso en una trinchera es VITAL...


----------



## bigplac (8 Jun 2022)

Militarmente si, pero económicamente lo habrían destrozado, el rublo se hubiera ido a mas de 200 dólares y no habría podido defenderse



crocodile dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho y lo repetimos, si Putiniano hubiese entrado en 2014 hubiese llegado a Kiev en un mes máximo.
> De hecho las repúblicas solas estaban apalizando a los ukros hasta que Putiniano las paro con Minsk 1 y 2.
> Los satánicos hubieran sido pillados en bragas porque no hubieran tenido tiempo de armar a los nazis a tope ni enviar cientos de asesores Otanicos.
> Por mucho que militarmente Rusia estuviera algo peor que ahora estaba más que compensado con que los ukros no tenían ni la quinta parte de potencia de fuego que ahora
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Quien es esta pajara ???



La ex amante de Francis Franco, nieto del Paca la culona. Risto la rescató porque traga en vez de escupir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron dos MiG-29 ucranianos y un helicóptero Mi-8 en el área de Snegirevka y Belaya Krinitsa, región de Mykolaiv. Así lo anunció el 8 de junio el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Trump y un alma que TAMBIEN existe en EE.UU. y que ya con Trump lo decía muy alto y claro: EE.UU. primero, muros, que la OTAN la pague quíen la necesite...
> 
> Siguen ahí y CUIDADO, esta guerra y lo que está conllevando van a reforzar ese prisma:
> 
> ...



Hablas de esto ...









Candidatos pro Trump triunfan en dos elecciones primarias más


A seis meses de las elecciones de medio mandato en las que se renuevan parte de los escaños del Congreso, los electores de varios Estados designan a los candidatos de sus respectivos partidos. Varios…




www.rfi.fr





Pues si, la debacle democrata en las legislativas promete y mucho ... Si se considerá normal perder un determinado número de senadores creo que van a por record ... El ciudadano americano también esta sintiendo el dolor en el bolsillo día a día y efectivamente el proceso es inevitable. Ellos habían calculado que el apoyo a Ucrania comprado en los mass mierda duraría algo más pero entre que los ucranianos no son precisamente angelitos y que la gente ya esta un poco harta de noticias unánimes en los medios y victorias pactadas en Eurovisión el escenario se derrumba ... Cualquier partido con una postura que se desmarque ligeramente del oficialismo OTAN/UE ahora mismo puede rascar y mucho.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

*Los medios turcos informaron sobre la propuesta de 10 condiciones para levantar el veto a la expansión de la OTAN*
Yeni Şafak: Turquía ha puesto diez condiciones para que Suecia y Finlandia se unan a la OTAN



Turquía ha presentado 10 condiciones para levantar el veto sobre la membresía en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia. El periódico Yeni Şafak escribió sobre esto el 8 de junio .

https://iz.ru/1334778/ekaterina-postnikova/perekhod-vo-vstuplenie-chto-mozhet-pomeshat-finliandii-i-shvetcii-voiti-v-nato
Así, uno de los puntos fue una propuesta para apoyar a Turquía en su lucha contra las organizaciones terroristas, incluido el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), las organizaciones del predicador islámico Fethullah Gülen FETO, DHKP/C, DAESH y sus filiales.

Además, Suecia y Finlandia, que son partidarios de estas organizaciones, deben establecer las normas legales y la infraestructura legal necesarias para combatir el terrorismo. También deberían detener los intentos de expandir el PKK en sus países.


Turquía propuso evitar que FETO opere en ambos países, así como cerrar sitios web y medios de comunicación afiliados.

Al mismo tiempo, se exigieron el congelamiento de activos y el cierre de asociaciones asociadas con el terrorismo. Se prestó especial atención a la deportación y extradición de personas asociadas con el terrorismo en Suecia y Finlandia. Además, los países deberían prohibir las manifestaciones a organizaciones terroristas como el PKK y el DHKP-C.

Turquía también tiene la intención de obtener inteligencia de los candidatos a la alianza. Además, el país cuenta con el levantamiento de las restricciones a la industria de defensa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al final la venta de armas de la OTAN en la web profunda ya lo conoce hasta el gato…no se podía saber…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



palabra clave sahel


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

*El Cairo no rechazó el trato sobre el Su-35 con Moscú*
Hoy, 11:4


Egipto todavía espera en el futuro obtener cazas polivalentes rusos Su-35 de la generación 4 ++ para su Fuerza Aérea, a pesar de la oposición activa de los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña e Israel. Así lo anunció al público el 8 de junio el canal Militarist Telegram, citando sus fuentes. 

Según un recurso de información especializado, El Cairo no ha abandonado por completo el acuerdo concluido en 2018 con Moscú. Así lo indica la presencia de pilotos egipcios en Rusia y otras pruebas indirectas.

Según los informes, la presión de EE. UU. sobre Egipto para que compre aviones de combate Su-35 no es del todo efectiva ya que El Cairo no ha renunciado al contrato y varios pilotos egipcios están siendo entrenados en Rusia.

- dice la publicación.

Tenga en cuenta que a principios de enero de 2022, Egipto suspendió oficialmente el acuerdo para el suministro de 24-30 unidades Su-35 por $ 2-3 mil millones hasta que Rusia resuelva el problema con componentes importados (hubo preguntas sobre el radar). El 15 de marzo, el jefe del Comando Central de EE. UU., el general Frank McKenzie, anunció que se había otorgado permiso a los egipcios para comprar cazas F-15 Eagle estadounidenses en lugar de Su-35. Este fue un intento de persuadir a El Cairo para que finalmente abandonara el trato anterior con los rusos. Sin embargo, Egipto no se ha decidido, y EE. UU. todavía lo está asustando con su ley CAATSA: contrarrestar a los opositores de Estados Unidos a través de sanciones.

Les recordamos que en mayo de 2020, comenzó la asamblea de cazas para la Fuerza Aérea Egipcia en la planta de aviones en Komsomolsk-on-Amur. Para octubre de 2021, ya se habían fabricado 20 aviones: 5 unidades del primer lote piloto con los números de cola 9210, 9211, 9212, 9213 y 9214 se registraron en el Instituto de Investigación de Vuelo Gromov en Zhukovsky (Región de Moscú), y otros 15 se almacenaron en el territorio del fabricante. Se desconoce cuál es el destino de todos estos combatientes después del inicio de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.


----------



## orcblin (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Argelia calienta que sales ...



en noviembre era que los rusos y argelia hacian maniobras conjuntas?

mirando en google, pues sí, y será en NOVIEMBRE... muy mal los rusos retrasarse un mes









Rusia y Argelia se preparan para realizar maniobras militares cerca de la frontera sudoeste argelino-marroquí.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com





PD: podeis encontrar la noticia en cualquier periódico , es la primera opción de google


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Minas o javalíes  jabalies. Uno no sabe ya.



Me encantaría conducir eso.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor Rusia ralentiza su avance a drede para que la escena de Zielinsky abandonando Kiev en helicóptero, desde el tejado de la embajada estadounidense, coincida con la campaña electoral para el Senado de los USA en noviembre.



Rusia ni en sus mejores sueños creo tuviese la intención de a través de Ucrania el doblegar el Tio Sam... estaría contigo si no viese cómo la situación está degenerando de un modo tan brutal...

EE.UU. está en una etapa muy próxima a lo vivido en Vietnam y a ese proceso descompositivo que tuvo lugar en ese escenario; con una diferencia transcendental, hoy el ciudadano estadounidense no tiene un nivel de vida, por término medio, que ni se asemeje al que tenía en aquellos tiempos...

No, Rusia no está ya mirando a las elecciones de Noviembre, me temo que hoy Rusia y no menos China están mirando BASTANTE MÁS ALLÁ... hoy PROBABLEMENTE están mirando al 73... la quiebra del Tio Sam... y te diría más, me temo que tengan en mente ya el cambiar esencialmente la planificación sobre la base de que EE.UU. fuese una potencia en plano de igualdad con ellos, me temo que ese sea el escenario que HOY POR HOY ya están preveyendo...

Cuidado, hace un momento postee sobre un artículo del Washington Post... no es sólo que lo veamos algunos, es que de MODO SUBYACENTE se está claramente filtrando desde la sociedad estadounidense... y el valor del galón de petroleo PROBABLEMENTE sea el mejor indicativo de qué proceso se está viviendo y hacia dónde irá...

Y esto que digo empieza a dar mucho miedo, por no decir pánico...

Rusia inició toda esta aventura como una forma de dar un golpe en la mesa para que se le tuviese en cuenta en Ucrania y sobre todo para que la OTAN dejase de acosarla... lo inició con temores y dudas, e incluso hoy sigue con cierta timidez en esencia en sus postulados... pero EUROPA y EE.UU. se han ido diluyendo como un azucarillo y cada vez más esa sensación de DESCOMPOSICION va tomando forma de un modo más notable: falta de líderes, falta de capacidad para adoptar medidas, falta de planificación, falta de recursos, caos económico resultante... 

Y el tiempo juega a favor de Rusia, esencialmente todas las fallas de la OTAN y sus países se van a ir cada vez haciendo más y más profundas, tal y como HOY traslucen algunos líderes como Orban, pero que en cuanto esas fallas empiecen a impactar más fuertemente en las economías domésticas se irán haciendo más y más extremas... este invierno puede ser un punto de no retorno...

Y en estas circunstancias nada descartables, Rusia CRECERÁ en sus deseos y tendencias, PROBABLEMENTE pasará de la tímida damisela a la señora intransigente y de pedir Ucrania y la OTAN, a exigir acuerdos de profundo calado...

España es un desastre en todos los sentidos... pero sería esperable que hubiese algún equipo en el ejército o en algunos partidos que estuviese planificando en esencia qué hacer en un escenario tal y qué medidas adoptar, a la par que visión más adecuado podríamso adoptar en función de estas PROBABLES realidades...

El problema ME TEMO Y MUY MUCHO, no va a ser Noviembre para EE.UU.; el gran problema va a venir en las presidenciales porque INEVITABLEMENTE EL GRUESO del desastre tendrá consecuencias muy profundas y... el lider que viniese tendría que lidiar con unas condiciones verdaderamente complicadas a la par que imposibles de ajustar de modo sencillo...

Iremos viendo, pero todo indica que esto que digo ya se ve como inevitable, si se es medianamente objetivo...


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No es incompetencia. En realidad son tremendamente eficientes con lo suyo. Lo que pasa es el que el sistema capitalista tiene contradicciones irresolubles y entra inevitablemente en crisis.



Si, si es incompetencia. Que un yonki de la gasolina sancione al que tiene la garrafa es de gilipollas. Es tan de gilipollas, tan de incompetente, que la gente no se lo cree y piensa que hay un plan oculto detrás, una jugada de ajedrez. Nadie se cree que puedan ser tan inútiles, tiene que haber algo más que el común de los mortales no ve. Pues no, no hay nada, solo estupidez.


----------



## afiestas (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el transcurso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, aparecen periódicamente en la Web pruebas documentales de lo que está ocurriendo. Testigos presenciales, probablemente personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, filmaron cómo un caza Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate naval Mi-14PS de la Armada de Ucrania en la región de Odessa.
> 
> Las imágenes muestran cómo el Su-35 dispara al Mi-14PS desde su cañón de avión de 30 mm GSh-30-1. El helicóptero maniobró, presionando lo más bajo posible hacia la superficie, pero la habilidad profesional del piloto, dadas las capacidades del antiguo helicóptero, no ayudó a escapar del caza moderno.
> 
> ...



Con qué aplicación se abre el video?

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los medios turcos informaron sobre la propuesta de 10 condiciones para levantar el veto a la expansión de la OTAN*
> Yeni Şafak: Turquía ha puesto diez condiciones para que Suecia y Finlandia se unan a la OTAN
> 
> 
> ...



Y los Kurdos que tan buen resultado dieron cuando se trataba de evitar la derrota total de la OTAN/UE en Siria y poder quedarse al menos con una parte del territorio de Al Assad se encuentran con que les van a volver a vender por enésima vez ... No se puede confiar en Occidente y los Kurdos van a dar prueba de ello. En este caso además van a ser vendidos muy baratos porque al final que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la OTAN es mas un golpe publicitario que un cambio geoestratégico pues la realidad es que Finlandia / Suecia son OTAN hace ya muchos años y lo único que cambiará será la publicidad dada al hecho.


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te llamé chavalín, pero eres un niño... alguien con un nivel mental de no más de 12 años y probablemente ni eso...
> 
> Que si buenos o malos... que si adecuado o inadecuado... que si en una trinchera no importa el pasaporte.... de verdad que es INCREIBLE escucharte...
> 
> ...



Comprendo tu punto, pero no creo que sea tan importante. Me explico: hay otras cosas. Recuerdo -yo también vivo en Galicia- que tenía un vecino, muy amigo de mi padre, de Valladolid, castellano puro. Estaba asentado aquí desde hacía años... y se trajo a un tío suyo de un pueblo, un labrador, a pasar un verano -su hija no podía cuidarlo esa temporada o yo que sé-. El caso es que el paisano castellano estaba agobiado, sin saber qué hacer en la casa de veraneo de este buen señor... hasta que conoció un vecino que hablaba sólo gallego, y no un gallego cualquiera, sino uno de la zona Laracha, donde no hablan ni gallego, sino una jerga incomprensible para el resto de los mortales. El hombre de Valladolid pensaba que no se iban a entender: pues bien, este paisano de la Castilla profunda y el de la Galicia profunda se entendían perfectamente. Fueron grandes amigos... Quizá porque tenían otro "idioma" en común: el del trabajo, el amor a la tierra, los cultivos, el esfuerzo...

En una trinchera querrás tener siempre a alguien que comparta unos valores contigo. Unos valores mínimos como pueden ser la lealtad a los compañeros, la confianza mutua, el saber que te van a echar una mano si llega el momento... eso lo vas a valorar más que el idioma. Con el idioma se miente mucho, con los actos no.

Mientras que los italianos de la Garibaldi se entendían perfectamente con los paisanos españoles, los "culipatrás de Guadalajara" no se entendían tanto. Las unidades aéreas alemanas tenían mejor relación con el ejército franquista que las italianas... y no será por proximidad idiomática.


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te llamé chavalín, pero eres un niño... alguien con un nivel mental de no más de 12 años y probablemente ni eso...
> 
> Que si buenos o malos... que si adecuado o inadecuado... que si en una trinchera no importa el pasaporte.... de verdad que es INCREIBLE escucharte...
> 
> ...



pues yo me he comprado un traductor vasco por si las invasiones


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, si es incompetencia. Que un yonki de la gasolina sancione al que tiene la garrafa es de gilipollas. Es tan de gilipollas, tan de incompetente, que la gente no se lo cree y piensa que hay un plan oculto detrás, una jugada de ajedrez. Nadie se cree que puedan ser tan inútiles, tiene que haber algo más que el común de los mortales no ve. Pues no, no hay nada, solo estupidez.



A los Von Der Leyen y Borrell el precio de la gasólina se la trae al pairo porque jamas han pagado una factura de gasólina en sus coches oficiales ... Es una mezcla de estupidez y ceguera respecto al pueblo que gobiernan que se piensan que nada en oro puro y duro y le sobra el dinero. La perdida de calidad de vida vivida en este país desde su entrada en la UE es algo que debería avergonzar a todos los que nos gobiernan pero no parece importarles.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> todo se acelera...
> bulgaria dice que den por culo a ucrania



Y luego vendrá Zelensky a insultarlos por eso. El presi bulgaro tiene que estar que no duerme.



kelden dijo:


> Si, si es incompetencia. Que un yonki de la gasolina sancione al que tiene la garrafa es de gilipollas. Es tan de gilipollas, tan de incompetente, que la gente no se lo cree y piensa que hay un plan oculto detrás, una jugada de ajedrez. Nadie se cree que puedan ser tan inútiles, tiene que haber algo más que el común de los mortales no ve. Pues no, no hay nada, solo estupidez.



Yo tengo un principio vital, que es *no atribuir a la maldad lo que se puede atribuir a la estupidez*. No falla, hulio.


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Jun 2022)

Cito
140,73 $ ha sido el *precio* más alto al que ha cotizado el *barril* de crudo, el 3 de julio de *2008*, 

Pero en 2008 no llegó el precio de los combustibles al nivel actual... entonces... ¿qué pasa? Yo creo que demuestra claramente que estamos en un fin-de-ciclo. De qué es el ciclo que se acaba, no lo sé...


----------



## Gotthard (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A los Von Der Leyen y Borrell el precio de la gasólina se la trae al pairo porque jamas han pagado una factura de gasólina en sus coches oficiales ... Es una mezcla de estupidez y ceguera respecto al pueblo que gobiernan que se piensan que nada en oro puro y duro y le sobra el dinero. La perdida de calidad de vida vivida en este país desde su entrada en la UE es algo que debería avergonzar a todos los que nos gobiernan pero no parece importarles.



Es que nos han aplicado lo de la rana y la olla. Gradualmente nos la han ido metiendo hasta los huevos y nosotros votando a que nos peten el cacas mas fuerte.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Comprendo tu punto, pero no creo que sea tan importante. Me explico: hay otras cosas. Recuerdo -yo también vivo en Galicia- que tenía un vecino, muy amigo de mi padre, de Valladolid, castellano puro. Estaba asentado aquí desde hacía años... y se trajo a un tío suyo de un pueblo, un labrador, a pasar un verano -su hija no podía cuidarlo esa temporada o yo que sé-. El caso es que el paisano castellano estaba agobiado, sin saber qué hacer en la casa de veraneo de este buen señor... hasta que conoció un vecino que hablaba sólo gallego, y no un gallego cualquiera, sino uno de la zona Laracha, donde no hablan ni gallego, sino una jerga incomprensible para el resto de los mortales. El hombre de Valladolid pensaba que no se iban a entender: pues bien, este paisano de la Castilla profunda y el de la Galicia profunda se entendían perfectamente. Fueron grandes amigos... Quizá porque tenían otro "idioma" en común: el del trabajo, el amor a la tierra, los cultivos, el esfuerzo...
> 
> En una trinchera querrás tener siempre a alguien que comparta unos valores contigo. Unos valores mínimos como pueden ser la lealtad a los compañeros, la confianza mutua, el saber que te van a echar una mano si llega el momento... eso lo vas a valorar más que el idioma. Con el idioma se miente mucho, con los actos no.
> 
> Mientras que los italianos de la Garibaldi se entendían perfectamente con los paisanos españoles, los "culipatrás de Guadalajara" no se entendían tanto. Las unidades aéreas alemanas tenían mejor relación con el ejército franquista que las italianas... y no será por proximidad idiomática.



Juas, juas, después del desastre del Guadalajara, Franco llamó a Roatta para pedirle explicaciones por la fulgurante huida del CTV, el italiano por toda excusa le respondió: "Tenga en cuenta Su Excelencia que el CTV es un CUERPO DE CHOQUE", al gallego no le dió un pasmo porque el era eso, gallego, pues el siempre habia mandado precisamente unidades de choque.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Izquierda española, no la caga sola...


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Rusia ni en sus mejores sueños creo tuviese la intención de a través de Ucrania el doblegar el Tio Sam... estaría contigo si no viese cómo la situación está degenerando de un modo tan brutal...
> 
> EE.UU. está en una etapa muy próxima a lo vivido en Vietnam y a ese proceso descompositivo que tuvo lugar en ese escenario; con una diferencia transcendental, hoy el ciudadano estadounidense no tiene un nivel de vida, por término medio, que ni se asemeje al que tenía en aquellos tiempos...
> 
> ...



Te daría muchos thanks. De hecho creo que es un post que hay que leer pero hay algo que me lo impide:

pero sería esperable que hubiese algún equipo en el ejército

El ejército está muy bien para la defensa de la nación para gobernar están otras instituciones y yo me alegro. Quizás lo podamos dejar en que, a rebufo de otros países, porque aquí la conciencia social ni está ni se le espera, probablemente surgirán movimientos civiles que encarrilen mejor el descontento por la gestión desastrosa presente.


----------



## Evil_ (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *A los Von Der Leyen y Borrell el precio de la gasólina se la trae al pairo porque jamas han pagado una factura de gasólina en sus coches oficiales* ... Es una mezcla de estupidez y ceguera respecto al pueblo que gobiernan que se piensan que nada en oro puro y duro y le sobra el dinero. La perdida de calidad de vida vivida en este país desde su entrada en la UE es algo que debería avergonzar a todos los que nos gobiernan pero no parece importarles.




No es éso. Simplemente las élites euroatlánticas (entre los que no están ni el Borrell ni la Leyen) midieron mal. Pensaron que los rusos se iban a giñar con el segundo paquete de sanciones e iban a recular. Midieron mal, ni por el forro pensaban que la cosa se iba a poner como se ha puesto. Ni por el forro pensaban en los efectos que se están "autoínfligiendo".

Les paso algo parecido a lo que les pasó a los rusos al principio de la invasión. Los rusos también entraron por 3 ó 4 sitios esperando que los ukros se giñaran y se rindieran a la primera y tampoco les funcionó. Pero los rusos lo tienen mucho más fácil: es cuestión de apretar más, tienen con qué apretar y sus cañonazos están destrozando a los ukros. Para los europeos no es tan sencillo. Excepto la guerra abierta ya no pueden apretar más y lo que han apretado no parece que haya dañado mucho a los rusos y les está explotando en su propia cara.. Los ruso facturan más que antes y los efectos negativos más evidentes se están dando en los propios "sancionadores". Lo que decía antes: unos putos inútiles.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te llamé chavalín, pero eres un niño... alguien con un nivel mental de no más de 12 años y probablemente ni eso...
> 
> Que si buenos o malos... que si adecuado o inadecuado... que si en una trinchera no importa el pasaporte.... de verdad que es INCREIBLE escucharte...
> 
> ...



Y qué me dices con eso? yo hablo algo de ruso, checo e inglés....qué quieres decirme con eso?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Con qué aplicación se abre el video?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



Es de VK, el caralibro ruso


----------



## ATDTn (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda española, no la caga sola...



Y estando Suiza y mil sitios esta solución demagógica es útil de cojines.
""Izquieda" dicen


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Oxtia, el maestro del polvito de nieve ha hablado, ha dado una orden a sus fieles para que sigan su ejemplo, muy ejemplarizante @rejon @JAGGER y demas nenazas del foro aprended de el! aleluya!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa mostró la destrucción de la artillería estadounidense en el Donbass*


En la mañana del 7 de junio, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó al público que durante una operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania, se destruyó una gran cantidad de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El informe incluía: 1 cañones autopropulsados М109А3GN (transferidos por Noruega) de calibre 155 mm, dos obuses M777 (EE. cañones propulsados "Pion". 

A última hora de la tarde del mismo día, la agencia compartió imágenes del control objetivo del UAV, que muestra el proceso de destrucción del M109A3GN especificado en el Donbass; esta es una demostración de un trabajo de contrabatería bien establecido. El video documenta que al principio el dron detecta las posiciones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Luego, el área es atacada por municiones en racimo.

El golpe cayó justo en las posiciones de la batería de tales cañones autopropulsados, que se dirigió a la línea de fuego y disparó. Como resultado del impacto, solo un montaje de artillería autopropulsada del enemigo se incendió (otros están tratando de abandonar rápidamente el área que fue atacada), lo que se reflejó en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso 

Les recordamos que hace unos días, los medios ucranianos informaron que los cañones autopropulsados de fabricación estadounidense transferidos por Noruega ya están en la línea del frente y participan en las hostilidades. Se aclaró que Oslo envió 20 unidades de cañones autopropulsados modernizados a Kyiv.


----------



## frangelico (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Rusia ni en sus mejores sueños creo tuviese la intención de a través de Ucrania el doblegar el Tio Sam... estaría contigo si no viese cómo la situación está degenerando de un modo tan brutal...
> 
> EE.UU. está en una etapa muy próxima a lo vivido en Vietnam y a ese proceso descompositivo que tuvo lugar en ese escenario; con una diferencia transcendental, hoy el ciudadano estadounidense no tiene un nivel de vida, por término medio, que ni se asemeje al que tenía en aquellos tiempos...
> 
> ...


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Situación en #Severodonetsk RF / Los aliados están limpiando el puerto aéreo y el área urbana al sur, pero aún NO está completamente ocupado.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Argelia calienta que sales ...



Toyota con la cadena de producción a tope.

Pick ups para El Sahel.


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Jun 2022)

Aviones de vigilancia Canadienses y Australianos interceptados sobre el Mar de China acusan a China de provocaciones. Hasta el mas tonto Otanista (o 5 ojista) se da cuenta que si ese mar se llama como se llama, será por algo.




Bloomberg - Are you a robot?







*China advierte a Australia de graves consecuencias tras interceptar avión sobre el mar de China Meridional*

El Ministerio de Defensa de China ha exigido que Australia detenga las "provocaciones" o enfrente "graves consecuencias" al refutar las acusaciones de Canberra de que un avión chino interceptó un avión de vigilancia sobre el Mar de China Meridional.
Canberra dijo que se comunicó con Beijing para expresar su preocupación el lunes después de que el ejército australiano dijera que los chinos volaron de manera "peligrosa" cerca de uno de sus aviones de vigilancia el 26 de mayo.
En un comunicado emitido el martes, el gobierno chino negó las acusaciones y dijo que la reacción de su avión al avión australiano fue razonable y legal. Afirmó que el avión de vigilancia había ignorado las advertencias del avión chino.
China advirtió sobre "consecuencias" no especificadas en el futuro si se repite ese comportamiento. “La parte australiana ha cambiado el blanco y el negro, ha difundido repetidamente información falsa, ha hecho propaganda y ha fabricado una confrontación”, dijo el Departamento de Defensa en un comunicado. "China expresa su fuerte oposición a esto".
El primer ministro Albanese dijo que las acciones del avión chino representaban una amenaza para la seguridad del avión australiano y su tripulación, y agregó que las fuerzas militares de los países han realizado vuelos similares "durante muchas décadas" y "de acuerdo con el derecho internacional".
El avión chino inicialmente voló demasiado cerca del avión australiano y disparó bengalas, según funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa australiano. Luego, el avión chino se zambulló frente al avión de vigilancia y disparó granzas de aluminio contra uno de los motores del avión.
Este no es el primer incidente entre los militares de los dos países en los últimos meses, y el ejército canadiense ha informado de enfrentamientos aéreos recientes similares entre sus aviones y la fuerza aérea china. Las fuerzas canadienses acusaron a los pilotos chinos de un comportamiento que "no cumplía con los estándares internacionales de seguridad aérea".
El gobierno chino reclama vastas franjas del Mar de China Meridional como su propio territorio, a pesar de varios reclamos superpuestos de países vecinos, incluidos Filipinas y Vietnam. Para fortalecer su influencia en la región, Beijing ha estado construyendo y militarizando islas artificiales en el Mar de China Meridional desde 2015".


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

El momento de la explosión del puente sobre Seversky Donets cerca de Svyatogorsk Lavra. Los destacamentos ucranianos lo volaron para evitar la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Svyatogorsk. Muchos militantes tuvieron que nadar para ponerse a salvo, varias personas se ahogaron.


----------



## Remequilox (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cito
> 140,73 $ ha sido el *precio* más alto al que ha cotizado el *barril* de crudo, el 3 de julio de *2008*,
> 
> Pero en 2008 no llegó el precio de los combustibles al nivel actual... entonces... ¿qué pasa? Yo creo que demuestra claramente que estamos en un fin-de-ciclo. De qué es el ciclo que se acaba, no lo sé...



Pero entonces el euro cotizaba a 1,57 $



Para los €uropeos, ese barril a 140,73 $ nos salió a unos 90 €uros.
Ahora, un barril a 110 $, con el tipo de cambio € / $, nos sale a más de 100 €uros el barril (y subiendo....).


----------



## ATDTn (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Es de VK, el caralibro ruso





Evil_ dijo:


>



Al payaso este Zelensky no lo tolero. Se me acabó la paciencia. No abro nada más de él.

Si fuera otro país... pero Ucrania no tiene nada que hacer.

En pocos años nadie se acuerda de él.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Jun 2022)

Veo que tenemos un Azosvtal versión 2 en Severodonetsk, 

creo que pronto serán "evacuados" después de oír en la radio que Rusia iba ganando las batallas de la ciudad calle a calle, han dicho eso citando a Zelenski


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> China, no tienen forma de pararlo



En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa mostró la destrucción de la artillería estadounidense en el Donbass*
> 
> 
> En la mañana del 7 de junio, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó al público que durante una operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Ucrania, se destruyó una gran cantidad de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El informe incluía: 1 cañones autopropulsados М109А3GN (transferidos por Noruega) de calibre 155 mm, dos obuses M777 (EE. cañones propulsados "Pion".
> ...



El problema es que aun les quedan unos cuantos y todavía peor que cuando se vayan acabando les compren otros tantos.

Espero que el ejército ukro dure menos. También espero que el descontento social por la pérdida de poder adquisitivo haga a la UE muy reticente a envíar a sus soldados a ese estercolero.


----------



## K0laps0 (8 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Veo que tenemos un Azosvtal versión 2 en Severodonetsk,
> 
> creo que pronto serán "evacuados" después de oír en la radio que Rusia iba ganando las batallas de la ciudad calle a calle, han dicho eso citando a Zelenski



creo que el problema mas gordo aquí es que la ciudad al otro lado del rio esta significativamente mas elevada, por lo que tomar las margenes donde está la planta quimica supone ponerte en una situación de desventaja. Lo suyo seria asegurar la zona para que no salga nadie de ahí y mantenerla hasta llegas a la ciudad al otro lado desde otro flanco para conseguir tomarla, una vez tomada limpiar ya esa zona


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Los tanques de Ken llegarán, luego a ver como los manejan:


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Primeras calidades...


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el transcurso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, aparecen periódicamente en la Web pruebas documentales de lo que está ocurriendo. Testigos presenciales, probablemente personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, filmaron cómo un caza Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate naval Mi-14PS de la Armada de Ucrania en la región de Odessa.
> 
> Las imágenes muestran cómo el Su-35 dispara al Mi-14PS desde su cañón de avión de 30 mm GSh-30-1. El helicóptero maniobró, presionando lo más bajo posible hacia la superficie, pero la habilidad profesional del piloto, dadas las capacidades del antiguo helicóptero, no ayudó a escapar del caza moderno.
> 
> ...



Ese coronel ukro es un militar y cumple con su deber, en Siria los terroristas yihadistas pagados por los EEUU, derribaban helicopteros que llevaban pan y evacuaban heridos de unidades sitiadas del SAA y los pilotos voluntarios eran hombres maduros retirados del ejercito a los que decapitaban y asaban sus cabezas en una parrilla.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (8 Jun 2022)

Vamos a "robar" (porque esto es como si a un millonario de EEUU le quitasen todos sus activos porque EEUU hubiese entrado en una guerra....da igual que ese millonario no tenga que ver con la guerra de EEUU) todo lo que queramos para darselo a Zelensky. Miedo me da cuando leo una y otra vez sobre que la UE va a pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania o como en este caso que no habla de pagar si no de ser "líder" que suena mejor que cuando decían que lo pagaría la UE. Lo que no le quiten a los oligarcas (que cada vez se sacan más supuestos oligarcas de la manga cuando ven que con los actuales no basta) lo va a pagar Europa y quien se está llevando el beneficio es EEUU. A sacar cuentas 5.000 millones al mes, que conforme se alargue la guerra pasarán a ser más. Recesión de Europa a cargo de EEUU al cual le ha salido la jugada casi redonda. Mientras Europa se endeuda y aumenta el coste de todo, EEUU consigue venderte gas mucho más caro y armas y varios de sus principales rivales dejan de serlo al entrar en recesión y aumentar los costes de producción (materiales, luz, petróleo....)


*Charles Michel: "Ucrania necesita liquidez, necesita 5.000 millones al mes"*
"*Ucrania* necesita liquidez con urgencia: necesita 5.000 millones de euros al mes". Así lo afirmó el presidente del Consejo de la UE, *Charles Michel* , hablando en el pleno del Parlamento de la UE.
"*La UE será líder en la reconstrucción del país* y dado que *Putin* ha optado deliberadamente por destruir *Ucrania*, es justo que *Moscú* pague por su reconstrucción. Por eso estamos evaluando la posibilidad de utilizar los activos congelados a los oligarcas rusos", agregó.


*El Banco Mundial aprueba una financiación adicional de 1.391 millones de euros para Ucrania*
El Banco Mundial ha aprobado una financiación adicional de 1.391 millones de euros para *Ucrania*, con el fin de que el país pueda* seguir pagando los salarios de los empleados estatales*.

El Banco Mundial ha recalcado que, incluyendo la nueva financiación, la organización ha liberado ya unos 3.740 millones de euros para apoyar a *Ucrania*.


----------



## Sinjar (8 Jun 2022)

Copia mala y barata de ISIS HUNTER. Como no, Ucranianos...


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hablas de esto ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivimos historia pura y dura y que un día se podrá contar de primera mano... visto así es para observarlo... pero vivir tiempos interesantes, pues...

El ciudadano de EE.UU. con la victoria de Trump sobre Hillary dejó bien claro que estaba cansado del imperio y quería recuperar el país, eso del muro y demás... consiguieron revertir esa realidad con Biden, dejemos de pensar cómo... pero volvieron al imperio, tarde, mal y con enormes deficiencias por lo que se ve y el ciudadano me temo que se volverá irascible...

Estas situaciones SON PROCESOS, jamás un instante o un momento específico... como tal proceso está en desarrollo y momentos como Noviembre pueden ser marcas, pero no cambian en esencia ese proceso...

El grave problema es en las presidenciales... ese proceso va a enfrentar dos visiones muy contrapuestas, la una de unos muy pocos y fuertes que querrán continuar un camino, pero frente a una mayoría que es inmensa, pero no tan cohesionada y menos representativa en lo económico y político, pero bastante más en lo social... ese choque es INEVITABLE y va a provocar una fuerte convulsión...

Y sí ya el enfrentamiento entre Trump y Hillary fue un punto de NO RETORNO, el que se vivirá ahí va a ser un PUNTO DE RUPTURA...

Esta guerra para Biden y lo que él representa SOLO ERA VIABLE si era capaz de aislar al ciudadano estadounidense de ella... pero el galon de gasolina AMENAZA fuertemente con hacer que se vea IMPLICADO de manera directa... eso conlleva una fuerte crisis económica para una inmensa capa de población y... va a volver a convertir la economía en centro potencial de la lucha, con lo que eso conllevaría...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

No es se ya la putita de USA, es ser la putita recien llegada.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.



Para dejar de comprar deben empezar a fabricar. Si mientras la moneda cae controladamente, los chinos reconvertirán sus industrias con la revalorización de su moneda y lo que puedan salvar de los bonos americanos porque, a estas alturas, intuimos que el robo va a ser descarado. El problema llega si no consiguen sancionar a China con Taiwan... menos credibilidad del dólar.

Se va a tener que reconvertir todo el mundo, ahora lo discutible es quien acabará con menos expolio, con mejores planes y con mayor capacidad de inversión.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Copia mala y barata de ISIS HUNTER. Como no, Ucranianos...



Mi abuela me daba para merendar un membrillo con los mismo colores de la bandera de Ucrania, la bandera del membrillo.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y los Kurdos que tan buen resultado dieron cuando se trataba de evitar la derrota total de la OTAN/UE en Siria y poder quedarse al menos con una parte del territorio de Al Assad se encuentran con que les van a volver a vender por enésima vez ... No se puede confiar en Occidente y los Kurdos van a dar prueba de ello. En este caso además van a ser vendidos muy baratos porque al final que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la OTAN es mas un golpe publicitario que un cambio geoestratégico pues la realidad es que Finlandia / Suecia son OTAN hace ya muchos años y lo único que cambiará será la publicidad dada al hecho.



No hay nada mas traidor un kurdo, los kurdos de Siria antes de 1970 eran cuatro gatos y Hafez al Assad, les dio refugio, trabajo y tierras a muchos miles de ellos que huian de la represion en Turquia.

Durante la PGM colaboraron con los turcos en el exterminio y robo de propiedades de cristianos armenios, griegos y otras minorias.

No son arabes, son indoeuropeos y no me extrañaria que fuesen los descendientes de los odiados asirios.


----------



## Remequilox (8 Jun 2022)

Dimensión económica del conflicto: Tonto el último (y el "último" es la UE, los tontos paganos del asunto....)
Si USA financia su coste de guerra vendiendo GNL y armamento a los europeos con su correspondiente sobreprecio, Rusia no quiere quedarse atrás, e implementa medidas para financiar su coste de guerra:
Subida del arancel de exportación a los granos, si el precio internacional aumenta.

Actualmente, existe un arancel de exportación del 70 %.
En caso de que los precios internacionales superen un umbral (a punto de tocarlo....), ese arancel subirá del 70 % al 80 %.
Con esa medida se pretenden varias cosas:
.- Evitar un exceso de oferta internacional que pudiese hundir los precios
.- Evitar un desabastecimiento interno por un exceso de exportación
.- Si aun y así, con precios récord, el mercado internacional sigue hambriento de grano ruso, sacar todo el beneficio posible para el presupuesto público

(Nota: Como es más que previsible que se den esos precios, y por tanto el sobreprecio del arancel de exportación, y que muchos países africanos no puedan afrontar esos costes, ya veo que la UE establecerá una línea de subvenciones para pagar a esos países africanos ese sobreprecio del grano -y evitar la inmigración incontrolada de _hordas famélicas_ de "morenos"-. Resumen, la UE seguirá pagando la Fanta)
*el Ministerio de Agricultura se prepara para aumentar el arancel a la exportación de cereales*








Зреть в корне: Минсельхоз готовится повысить вывозную пошлину на зерно


Как это скажется на внутреннем рынке и ценах на пшеницу




iz.ru


----------



## frangelico (8 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Aviones de vigilancia Canadienses y Australianos interceptados sobre el Mar de China acusan a China de provocaciones. Hasta el mas tonto Otanista (o 5 ojista) se da cuenta que si ese mar se llama como se llama, será por algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los chinos tienen un lógico miedo a un bloqueo anglo, que estos predican desde hace siglos el "libre comercio" sólo a sus órdenes.

Hasta tenían pensando un canal en Thailandia para evitar el paso por los estrechos. Y tendrán que lograr bases militares fuera del cerco americano.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Juas, juas, después del desastre del Guadalajara, Franco llamó a Roatta para pedirle explicaciones por la fulgurante huida del CTV, el italiano por toda excusa le respondió: "Tenga en cuenta Su Excelencia que el CTV es un CUERPO DE CHOQUE", al gallego no le dió un pasmo porque el era eso, gallego, pues el siempre habia mandado precisamente unidades de choque.



La batalla de Guadalajara fue ganada por la propaganda republicana, los nacionales que avanzaban al norte de la nacional II, hicieron muchos mas muertos y prisioneros al EPR.

PD- De los cerca de 400 prisioneros italianos que se fotografiaron mil veces, solo se canjearon 50 de ellos, el resto fueron ejecutados sumariamente, asesinados y lanzados a fosas donde se les rocio con gasolina.


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi abuela me daba para merendar un membrillo con los mismo colores de la bandera de Ucrania, la bandera del membrillo.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay nada mas traidor un kurdo, los kurdos de Siria antes de 1970 eran cuatro gatos y Hafez al Assad, les dio refugio, trabajo y tierras a muchos miles de ellos que huian de la represion en Turquia.
> 
> Durante la PGM colaboraron con los turcos en el exterminio y robo de propiedades de cristianos armenios, griegos y otras minorias.
> 
> No son arabes, son indoeuropeos y no me extrañaria que fuesen los descendientes de los odiados asirios.



El drama de los kurdos fue que su grupo étnico estaba asentado en una proporción de petróleo descomunal, así que cuando los "blancos" repartieron tierras los partieron en cinco países (a estas alturas ya sabemos cuales son) y en todos, en unos más y en otros menos, los aplastaron con el consiguiente resentimiento.

Ni que decir tiene, que unas gentes que no tienen nada que ver con los países que les mandan y que además sabían que su reunión histórica les guardaba grandes riquezas, no se doblegó y fue usada muy hábilmente en todos los conflictos habidos y por haber en esa zona para azuzar a quien convenía. Y siempre han picado y siempre les han traicionado así que su resentimiento será crónico porque nunca les dejarán unidos y en todos los países en los que se asientan han ido fastidiando y generando más odio.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Comprendo tu punto, pero no creo que sea tan importante. Me explico: hay otras cosas. Recuerdo -yo también vivo en Galicia- que tenía un vecino, muy amigo de mi padre, de Valladolid, castellano puro. Estaba asentado aquí desde hacía años... y se trajo a un tío suyo de un pueblo, un labrador, a pasar un verano -su hija no podía cuidarlo esa temporada o yo que sé-. El caso es que el paisano castellano estaba agobiado, sin saber qué hacer en la casa de veraneo de este buen señor... hasta que conoció un vecino que hablaba sólo gallego, y no un gallego cualquiera, sino uno de la zona Laracha, donde no hablan ni gallego, sino una jerga incomprensible para el resto de los mortales. El hombre de Valladolid pensaba que no se iban a entender: pues bien, este paisano de la Castilla profunda y el de la Galicia profunda se entendían perfectamente. Fueron grandes amigos... Quizá porque tenían otro "idioma" en común: el del trabajo, el amor a la tierra, los cultivos, el esfuerzo...
> 
> En una trinchera querrás tener siempre a alguien que comparta unos valores contigo. Unos valores mínimos como pueden ser la lealtad a los compañeros, la confianza mutua, el saber que te van a echar una mano si llega el momento... eso lo vas a valorar más que el idioma. Con el idioma se miente mucho, con los actos no.
> 
> Mientras que los italianos de la Garibaldi se entendían perfectamente con los paisanos españoles, los "culipatrás de Guadalajara" no se entendían tanto. Las unidades aéreas alemanas tenían mejor relación con el ejército franquista que las italianas... y no será por proximidad idiomática.



No es así y jamás será así... hablamos de situaciones extremas, tienes que sobrevivir, no hay valores comunes, hay simples INTERESES, en ese caso vivir... puede doler o simplemente no ajustarse a lo que la conciencia te dictaría, pero...

Cuando estás en una trinchera y tu vida es tu principal reclamo, sólo tienes intereses básicos y fundamentales... el IDIOMA es lo primero, no lo único, pero lo primero, porque te hace ver a un ALIADO, a alguien que es como tú, piensa como tú, entiende como tú y entiendes desde el primer golpe a la vez que te entiende... luego será o no será, pero es INSTINTIVO y coherente... luego puede ser un zoquete y has elegido mal, pero...

A partir de ahí desarrollas otras variables, como la capacidad, etc... pero la cohesión es fundamental en una partida de caza, FUNDAMENTAL... un hijo de puta no lo querrías como amigo en la vida civil, pero en esa trinchera puede ser el mejor de todos los hombres que estén contigo... y CUIDADO tienen inmensamente más poder de ATRACCIÓN que ningún sentimentalismo, no hay ni habrá jamás un mayor grado de amistad que el que se consolida JUSTO EN ESAS CONDICIONES e importará poco sin embargo el grado de hijoputismo que gaste el sujeto...

El problema es que somos unos esnob del carajo... todos... que si la bondad, que si la amistad, que si... en realidad cuando las cosas van bien, todos podemos gastar sin empacho... cuando las cosas van mal hay que ajustarse... las cosas básicas pasan a ser fundamentales...


----------



## pemebe (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El momento de la explosión del puente sobre Seversky Donets cerca de Svyatogorsk Lavra. Los destacamentos ucranianos lo volaron para evitar la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Svyatogorsk. Muchos militantes tuvieron que nadar para ponerse a salvo, varias personas se ahogaron.





Por fin he encontrado un analisis serio de los combates en esa zona (está en inglés)

Y según el video el motivo por el que los ucranianos volaron el puente, es que los Rusos habían tomado un pequeño pueblo al otro lado del rio (una cabeza de puente) cerca de ese puente y pensaban que podian perderlo intacto.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay nada mas traidor un kurdo, los kurdos de Siria antes de 1970 eran cuatro gatos y Hafez al Assad, les dio refugio, trabajo y tierras a muchos miles de ellos que huian de la represion en Turquia.
> 
> Durante la PGM colaboraron con los turcos en el exterminio y robo de propiedades de cristianos armenios, griegos y otras minorias.
> 
> No son arabes, son indoeuropeos y no me extrañaria que fuesen los descendientes de los odiados asirios.



¿Como van a ser los descendientes de los asirios? Los asirios eran semitas. Los kurdos son un pueblo iranio, como los antiguos medos y persas. Con ellos es con quien estaban emparentados.

Como curiosidad, más compleja es la filiación de los Armenios, que no esta claro si son una rama aparte de los indoeuropeos o una mezcla de elementos protoiranios procedentes del este y paleobalcánicos procedentes de Europa.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi abuela me daba para merendar un membrillo con los mismo colores de la bandera de Ucrania, la bandera del membrillo.



Te mereces un thanz sólo por la merienda tan buena que te daba tu abuela ... Nadie criado por una abuela con membrillo puede ser malo.


----------



## arriondas (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Primeras calidades...



Lo que decíamos algunos desde hace tiempo. Les están entregando chatarra, material caducado, que debía llevar la de Dios de tiempo cogiendo polvo en lo más profundo de los arsenales de la OTAN. Como los Javelin con las baterías gastadas (la mitad según ellos)


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Te daría muchos thanks. De hecho creo que es un post que hay que leer pero hay algo que me lo impide:
> 
> pero sería esperable que hubiese algún equipo en el ejército
> 
> El ejército está muy bien para la defensa de la nación para gobernar están otras instituciones y yo me alegro. Quizás lo podamos dejar en que, a rebufo de otros países, porque aquí la conciencia social ni está ni se le espera, probablemente surgirán movimientos civiles que encarrilen mejor el descontento por la gestión desastrosa presente.



El ejército es vital que haga esos análisis, pero vamos de todo punto, de hecho eso impacta en LA DEFENSA de modo EXTREMO, cómo no tendría que hacerlos... sería algo SURREALISTA que no hubiese planes operacionales de este tipo... y ESTOY CONVENCIDO DE QUE no los hay... ni siquiera sé si tienen gente dedicada a planificar escenarios de futuro y las condiciones operacionales que habría que implementar en función de ello...

Es como cuando salen noticias de que el ejército del Tio Sam ha estado estudiando la invasión de Canada... pues puede ser todo lo sorprendente que fuese, pero es lo que se debe estudiar y planificar, no quiere decir que vaya a suceder, pero... sabes lo que debes hacer... 

Pero vamos en cualquier situación o empresa deberían tenerse esos planes de contingencia frente a diferentes escenarios...

Sólo piensa en qué condiciones quedaríamos frente a Marruecos y COMO estaría en ese escenario Marruecos... sería absurdo que de repente Marruecos si tuviese un plan nos invadiese y nosotros quedásemos como unos gilipollas llamando a las tantas de la madrugada a todo soldado existente y sin saber muy bien para qué...


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El drama de los kurdos fue que su grupo étnico estaba asentado en una proporción de petróleo descomunal, así que cuando los "blancos" repartieron tierras los partieron en cinco países (a estas alturas ya sabemos cuales son) y en todos, en unos más y en otros menos, los aplastaron con el consiguiente resentimiento.
> 
> Ni que decir tiene, que unas gentes que no tienen nada que ver con los países que les mandan y que además sabían que su reunión histórica les guardaba grandes riquezas, no se doblegó y fue usada muy hábilmente en todos los conflictos habidos y por haber en esa zona para azuzar a quien convenía. Y siempre han picado y siempre les han traicionado así que su resentimiento será crónico porque nunca les dejarán unidos y en todos los países en los que se asientan han ido fastidiando y generando más odio.



La ciudad de Mosul y su region circundante no era parte de la provincia otomana de Mesopotamia, pero como habia petroleo los britanicos les robaron ese territorio a los turcos y lo incluyeron dentro de las fronteras del recien creado Iraq, los piratas siempre jodiendo...


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania hará público el "libro de los verdugos" con "los criminales del ejército ruso"*
Ucrania publicará un "Libro de los verdugos" para recopilar evidencias de *Kiev* sobre los *crímenes de guerra* cometidos durante la ocupación rusa, según ha anunciado el presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* en su último mensaje de video.

"La próxima semana se lanzará una publicación especial, "El libro de los verdugos", un sistema de información para recopilar la confirmación de datos sobre *criminales de guerra*: los criminales del ejército ruso", dijo *Zelenski*, citando los asesinatos, violaciones y saqueos que han sido perpetrado por los invasores.

"Estamos hablando de hechos concretos sobre individuos concretos culpables de crímenes crueles concretos contra los ucranianos", subrayó el presidente, tomando como ejemplo el suburbio de Bucha, donde los investigadores de *Kiev* han encontrado lo que dicen son pruebas de ejecuciones masivas.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Jun 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> No pudieron con Afganistán con muchas menos ayudas,



¿Hablas de los EEUU?


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y qué me dices con eso? yo hablo algo de ruso, checo e inglés....qué quieres decirme con eso?



Pues nene, mejor no hables ninguno de esos idiomas si estás perdido en una trinchera, HAZTE EL MUDO... o si encuentras a alguien que hable el tuyo entonces sin empacho háblale como si hubieses encontrado al mismo DIOS... y reza para que no sea un tipo que habla perfectamente tu idioma y es enemigo... jajajajjajaa


----------



## Eneko Aritza (8 Jun 2022)

Con pinzas. 
Parece que el ejército ucraniano se ha retirado al otro lado del puente


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Oigan....
> 
> Esas declarciones de Biden de que va a autorizar comprar prteleo ruso pero con descuento ...donde está ?
> 
> Me parece imposible q no se hayan reflejsdo en medios occidentales. Solo la encuentto en un canal cubano.




Lo leí en el Washington Post hace unos días, puede que el fin de semana.

De memoria, sería a 30 o 40 dólares y se buscaría sancionar a los países que se lo compren fuera de ese máximo.

Voy a echar un ojo a ver si lo encuentro (y me deja leer, que esa es otra).


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

fuerte, fuerte,.....
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/1204


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.



Si, exactamente igual que en el mismo momento que han sancionado a los rusos, los rusos se han ido a la mierda.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Putin puede desplegar gran parte de su poder militar en Ucrania porque sabe con gran certeza que ningún país o alianza jamás invadirá Rusia, un hecho que muchos analistas occidentales no reconocieron cuando culparon a la amenaza de la OTAN por esta invasión.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Como van a ser los descendientes de los asirios? Los asirios eran semitas. Los kurdos son un pueblo iranio, como los antiguos medos y persas. Con ellos es con quien estaban emparentados.
> 
> Como curiosidad, más compleja es la filiación de los Armenios, que no esta claro si son una rama aparte de los indoeuropeos o una mezcla de elementos protoiranios procedentes del este y paleobalcánicos procedentes de Europa.



No hay restos oseos de los asirios y que hablasen acadio no los convierte en semitas, el territorio de Asiria y el de los kurdos coincide.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo leí en el Washington Post hace unos días, puede que el fin de semana.
> 
> De memoria, sería a 30 o 40 dólares y se buscaría sancionar a los países que se lo compren fuera de ese máximo.
> 
> Voy a echar un ojo a ver si lo encuentro (y me deja leer, que esa es otra).



@Hal8995 


Lo tengo, te dejo los párrafos: 

(…)
_*Varios altos funcionarios occidentales actuales y anteriores han estado discutiendo propuestas para que Estados Unidos y la UE formen un cártel e impongan un precio máximo al petróleo ruso, posiblemente a $30 o $40 por barril. Este paso podría ser más efectivo que la prohibición de la UE y ayudar a reducir los precios globales, dijeron Guriev y Fishman. Según la propuesta, Estados Unidos podría imponer sanciones secundarias a cualquiera que compre petróleo ruso a un precio superior al tope, dijeron.
El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, planteó por primera vez la idea de crear un cartel de consumidores de petróleo en una reunión con el presidente Biden
(…)



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/06/03/russia-putin-economy-attrition-war/


*_

Supongo que tendrían que declarar a Rusia Estado terrorista para poder sancionar a sus socios, pero con todo lo que inventan… a saber


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

para las putas nazis del foro de mierda este
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/1211


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

A ver si se dan cuenta que Rusia no busca negociaciones ni la paz, que solo busca la guerra y que por lo tanto hay que darle lo que piden entonces, pero de la manera más contundente posible.

*Los políticos europeos comienzan a reaccionar a las declaraciones de Dmitry Medvedev*

En una publicación reciente en su canal de Telegram, Dmitry Medvedev ha llamado a los políticos occidentales "bastardos y degenerados" que deberían "desaparecer".

El canciller italiano, Luigi Di Maio, considera una amenaza las declaraciones de Medvedev y las califica de inaceptables.

*“Las palabras de Medvedev son muy serias y peligrosas*. Estas son declaraciones inaceptables, que nos preocupan mucho también porque provienen del vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia. *Esto no es una señal para el diálogo, esto no abre el camino a un alto el fuego, esto no es un intento de establecer la paz, esta es una clara amenaza para quienes insisten en la paz”*, dice Di Maio.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues nene, mejor no hables ninguno de esos idiomas si estás perdido en una trinchera, HAZTE EL MUDO... o si encuentras a alguien que hable el tuyo entonces sin empacho háblale como si hubieses encontrado al mismo DIOS... y reza para que no sea un tipo que habla perfectamente tu idioma y es enemigo... jajajajjajaa



Tranquilo, no voy a meterme en ninguna trinchera, si tanto te preocupa....


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, *las fuerzas rusas autorizaron a las tropas a disparar contra civiles y destruir indiscriminadamente cualquier vehículo en los puestos de control en Kherson Oblast, lo que probablemente indica el creciente temor a la resistencia ucraniana en la región.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Nueva entrega de material a los milicianos del Donbass

(traducido con el traductor online)

Los siguientes envíos a través de MOO Veche llegaron a su destino: uno de los batallones de NM DPR recibió un dron y uniformes, abrigos máscara, zapatos, equipos de comunicaciones y óptica y otros equipos militares necesarios para el éxito de las misiones de combate. Para aquellos que pueden ayudar a los defensores de las unidades Donbass y Z V O, los detalles están aquí https:// t.me/MOOVeche/60


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El ejército es vital que haga esos análisis, pero vamos de todo punto, de hecho eso impacta en LA DEFENSA de modo EXTREMO, cómo no tendría que hacerlos... sería algo SURREALISTA que no hubiese planes operacionales de este tipo... y ESTOY CONVENCIDO DE QUE no los hay... ni siquiera sé si tienen gente dedicada a planificar escenarios de futuro y las condiciones operacionales que habría que implementar en función de ello...
> 
> Es como cuando salen noticias de que el ejército del Tio Sam ha estado estudiando la invasión de Canada... pues puede ser todo lo sorprendente que fuese, pero es lo que se debe estudiar y planificar, no quiere decir que vaya a suceder, pero... sabes lo que debes hacer...
> 
> ...



Para Marruecos y demás amenazas externas ok, siempre, mira como nos va avisando a los ciudadanos, por ejemplo, Pedro Baños. Pero éso nada tiene que ver con como salimos de ésta políticamente.

¿Golpe de estado? ¿Influir en que partidos deben mandar?¿Alianzas con partidos? Para éso cuenta con otro, yo soy más de que cada ciudadano, un voto.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vivimos historia pura y dura y que un día se podrá contar de primera mano... visto así es para observarlo... pero vivir tiempos interesantes, pues...
> 
> *El ciudadano de EE.UU. con la victoria de Trump sobre Hillary dejó bien claro que estaba cansado del imperio y quería recuperar el país,* eso del muro y demás... consiguieron revertir esa realidad con Biden, dejemos de pensar cómo... pero volvieron al imperio, tarde, mal y con enormes deficiencias por lo que se ve y el ciudadano me temo que se volverá irascible...
> 
> ...




El ciudadano americano está en babia y no sabe por donde le da el aire. El ciudadano americano no es consciente de que su pais funciona, y ellos viven como viven, gracias a que succionan recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Gracias a eso controlan el capitalismo mundial. Renunciar al imperio es la ruina total para ellos. Es facil de entender: tu ves a un yanki trabajando como un chino? Tu ves a los yankis, sin la ayuda de los esteroides del Banco Mundial y el FMI compitiendo con los chinos? Yo no.

Trump no es más que un Jesus Gil bocazas que pretendía y pretenderá perpetuar el imperio pero gastando menos dinero. La idea de Trump era acabar con la OTAN (un gasto enorme para los yankis) pero no con el imperio. Creia, y supongo que seguirá creyendo, que es tan listo que de alguna manera se las apañará para conseguirlo. Ojalá gane, la caida será mucho más estrepitosa.


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es así y jamás será así... hablamos de situaciones extremas, tienes que sobrevivir, no hay valores comunes, hay simples INTERESES, en ese caso vivir... puede doler o simplemente no ajustarse a lo que la conciencia te dictaría, pero...
> 
> Cuando estás en una trinchera y tu vida es tu principal reclamo, sólo tienes intereses básicos y fundamentales... el IDIOMA es lo primero, no lo único, pero lo primero, porque te hace ver a un ALIADO, a alguien que es como tú, piensa como tú, entiende como tú y entiendes desde el primer golpe a la vez que te entiende... luego será o no será, pero es INSTINTIVO y coherente... luego puede ser un zoquete y has elegido mal, pero...
> 
> ...



Difiero una vez más.

Lo que ocurre es que en entre esos "intereses básicos y fundamentales" pareces olvidar que somos primates sociales, tenemos una estructura de grupo que va mucho más allá y es anterior y es más importante que el factor lenguaje elaborado. En una lucha a vida o muerte la supervivencia es algo muy profundo, un valor natural que se articula EN GRUPO. Por eso muchos soldados manifiestan lealtad "a los compañeros", no a una bandera o a un bando. 

Por ello el lenguaje es un factor de "cimentación", pero no el único, ni siquiera el fundamental. 

(Y pido disculpas a quien moleste esta discusión pero no, no es un off-topic, en una guerra civil lo que comentamos aquí con vil. es algo importante)


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia dice que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia,*Sergei Lavrov, discutirá la reanudación de las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania en Türkiye con el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu, el 8 de junio.*

UN.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si se dan cuenta que Rusia no busca negociaciones ni la paz, que solo busca la guerra y que por lo tanto hay que darle lo que piden entonces, pero de la manera más contundente posible.
> 
> *Los políticos europeos comienzan a reaccionar a las declaraciones de Dmitry Medvedev*
> 
> ...



Ahora la UE se ha vuelto pacifista?? Pues han tardado.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> @Hal8995
> 
> 
> Lo tengo, te dejo los párrafos:
> ...



Gran idea, hay que reconocerlo... cuando Rusia empiece a enviar petroleo ajustado al precio oficial, que será inmensamente menos que el que tú precisas, pues...

Te vas a Arabia y le dices que te de el que no te envía Rusia y que se lo cobre Arabia a Rusia, que siendo amigos a través de la OPEP, pues que se jodan... y si Arabia no tiene suficiente pues a Qatar te vas y así hasta que haya el que precisas...

Pues estoy muy de acuerdo con ellos... NOSOTROS VAMOS también a hacer un Cartel de esos y a pagar en las gasolineras el litro a 1 euro...

Quíen se apunta chavales???'


----------



## Xan Solo (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vivimos historia pura y dura y que un día se podrá contar de primera mano... visto así es para observarlo... pero vivir tiempos interesantes, pues...
> 
> El ciudadano de EE.UU. con la victoria de Trump sobre Hillary dejó bien claro que estaba cansado del imperio y quería recuperar el país, eso del muro y demás... consiguieron revertir esa realidad con Biden, dejemos de pensar cómo... pero volvieron al imperio, tarde, mal y con enormes deficiencias por lo que se ve y el ciudadano me temo que se volverá irascible...
> 
> ...



Interesante punto de vista, como interesante también es la discusión sobre si el ciudadano americano se entera de algo... Teniendo en cuenta que vivimos en un país donde la gente no se entera de nada, y donde Pedro Sánchez acaba de salir en el Congreso echándole las culpas de la crisis a "la guerra de Putin" (sí, la llamó así) ¿qué nos hace creer que en el lugar de origan de las mentiras se las creen menos que aquí?

Peeeero, vil, tiene razón en una cosa: por mucho que lo oculten, el precio del combustible es un grito que los ciudadanos yanquis van a tener que escuchar. Y "es la economía, imbécil". 

Maldito seas por vivir en tiempos interesantes...


----------



## vettonio (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



El video de los gañanes: me recuerda al de los ukros que iban en coche disparando al tun tun por las ventanillas.


----------



## NEKRO (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Gran idea, hay que reconocerlo... cuando Rusia empiece a enviar petroleo ajustado al precio oficial, que será inmensamente menos que el que tú precisas, pues...
> 
> Te vas a Arabia y le dices que te de el que no te envía Rusia y que se lo cobre Arabia a Rusia, que siendo amigos a través de la OPEP, pues que se jodan... y si Arabia no tiene suficiente pues a Qatar te vas y así hasta que haya el que precisas...
> 
> ...



Tan caro? Deberíamos pagarlo a 0,50


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El video de los gañanes: me recuerda al de los ukros que iban en coche disparando al tun tun por las ventanillas.



Parecen chechenos. Creo que uno de ellos o varios se quieren quedar con sus compañeros y simulan que hay enemigos en el flanco derecho y de ahí que comiencen a disparar a lo loco. Se lo pasan en grande.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jun 2022)

Algún buen hombre/mujer o viceversa que me ponga al día de las últimas cositas chulas please


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Los pro rusos dicen que las sanciones no afectan a Rusia.?

Veamos.... Eso dice prensa rusa hoy mismo.

La industria farmacéutica rusa se enfrenta a la escasez de columnas cromatográficas producidas por Agilent Technologies, Waters y Phenomenex, entre otras, debido a la negativa de las empresas occidentales a suministrar componentes al país. Estos dispositivos son necesarios durante el desarrollo de nuevos fármacos y para el control de calidad en la liberación de fármacos ya registrados. 

Algunos fabricantes tienen existencias suficientes, en el mejor de los casos, para seis meses. Los distribuidores intentan importar sus productos a través de terceros países, pero esto los han encarecido y han retrasado las entregas. Es difícil encontrar análogos para las empresas de Estados Unidos y la UE, y no se producen en Rusia.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ..*Lo que ocurre es que en entre esos "intereses básicos y fundamentales" pareces olvidar que somos primates sociales, tenemos una estructura de grupo que va mucho más allá y es anterior y es más importante* que el factor lenguaje elaborado...



Por eso mismo... el idioma de UN SOLO GOLPE y de manera directa y clara, sin ambages marca a las personas que PERTENECEN a un mismo grupo o SOCIEDAD...


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Rusia ni en sus mejores sueños creo tuviese la intención de a través de Ucrania el doblegar el Tio Sam... estaría contigo si no viese cómo la situación está degenerando de un modo tan brutal...
> 
> EE.UU. está en una etapa muy próxima a lo vivido en Vietnam y a ese proceso descompositivo que tuvo lugar en ese escenario; con una diferencia transcendental, hoy el ciudadano estadounidense no tiene un nivel de vida, por término medio, que ni se asemeje al que tenía en aquellos tiempos...
> 
> ...



me temo que ha alcanzado los GALONES, de opinar con fundamento, en octubre ene este pais va ser el mes de la vena hinchada, esto es un polvorín y las charos españolas no quieren renunciar a anda porqueyolovalgo etc..

el ostión de realidad aumentada va ser épico, preveo un 50% de negacionistas de la realidad 50% de realistas con ansiedad depresión y pesimismo crónico, bastantes suicidios, otra pandemia para amedrentarnos etc..

este pais va pegar un giro a la derecha mas ultra y hasta puede darse el caso de que la falange saque grupo parlamentario propio.

alguien tiene alguna receta de ensalada con ansiolíticos? o algo...


----------



## alexforum (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Gran idea, hay que reconocerlo... cuando Rusia empiece a enviar petroleo ajustado al precio oficial, que será inmensamente menos que el que tú precisas, pues...
> 
> Te vas a Arabia y le dices que te de el que no te envía Rusia y que se lo cobre Arabia a Rusia, que siendo amigos a través de la OPEP, pues que se jodan... y si Arabia no tiene suficiente pues a Qatar te vas y así hasta que haya el que precisas...
> 
> ...





clapham5 dijo:


> O TODO LO CONTRARIO
> En Estados Hundidos el precio de la gasolina ( " GAS " ) va como un cohete Soyuz
> El promedio son 5 $ galon pero en la Republica Democratica Popular de California ( primer estado bolchevique de America del Norte )
> el precio es de 7 $ . Los pobres que necesitan el coche para ir al trabajo estan dejandese una pasta en gasolina .
> ...



Y cuando te digan que por un euro te van a enviar un mojon pinchao en un palo que dentro de mil millones de años será petroleo a ver cómo mueves tu economía …


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que nos han aplicado lo de la rana y la olla. Gradualmente nos la han ido metiendo hasta los huevos y nosotros votando a que nos peten el cacas mas fuerte.



lo que nos lleva a preguntarte cuanto te han subido el desayuno en el bar?


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Para Marruecos y demás amenazas externas ok, siempre, mira como nos va avisando a los ciudadanos, por ejemplo, Pedro Baños. Pero éso nada tiene que ver con como salimos de ésta políticamente.
> 
> ¿Golpe de estado? ¿Influir en que partidos deben mandar?¿Alianzas con partidos? Para éso cuenta con otro, yo soy más de que cada ciudadano, un voto.



Es que es muy complejo, piensa en la cadena de suministros medio colapsada por el precio del gasoil, por poner un caso... ya no digo un escenario político sin ningún partido capaz o totalmente desligitimados... es que lo que estamos hablando requiere que esté estudiado...

En la crisis del 2008 el ejército americando activó un plan para controlar a sus propia población, que no dió aquello que hablar... pero es que en un escenario catastrófico eso tiene que haber sido estudiado y estar disponible para ejecutar de modo muy claro, no se puede improvisar... en España se hace, pero... no se debería, se pierde tiempo, recursos, etc... piensa en situaciones hospitalarias y demás... energía, electricidad, etc...

Un ciudadano un voto si es posible, pero en un momento de caos absoluto tienes que mantener algo de orden y concierto... de no hacerlo conviertes las calles en barriadas de bandas callejeras y caos... lo que muchas veces acontece en EE.UU. con disturbios raciales y demás... 

Eso es inaceptable...


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tranquilo, no voy a meterme en ninguna trinchera, si tanto te preocupa....



De eso no tengo duda... tú estarás con los SIN PASAPORTE, que serán los tuyos cuando haya trincheras... jajajajajaaa


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Con pinzas.
> Parece que el ejército ucraniano se ha retirado al otro lado del puente



Ahora mismo Severodonets es más importante desde el punto de vista propagandistico que operativo ... Los rusos no intentarán cruzar el rio directamente el rio allí y para tomar Lysichanks seguramente lo harán desde otra zona. Eso si al terminar la limpieza liberan tropas de asalta que podrían muy bien reforzar el ataque en alguna otra zona ...


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Aviones de vigilancia Canadienses y Australianos interceptados sobre el Mar de China acusan a China de provocaciones. Hasta el mas tonto Otanista (o 5 ojista) se da cuenta que si ese mar se llama como se llama, será por algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



false flag y ataque combinado USA, UK, Canadá, Australia, combo invasión mas desembarco? na sin Messi no van a ganar y lo sabéis.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

En concreto, las farmacéuticas occidentales se niegan a suministrar productos por otra razón, y es que el listo del hijoPutin ha dejado a los rusos que puedan usar las patentes y propiedad intelectual de las empresas de países"no amigables", y bueno, ahora se encuentran con escasez de medicamente porque como bien sabéis, las farmas no son ONGs y si no tienen garantías legales de que se les vaya a respetar su único propiedad de valor (es decir, los patentes), pues se niegan a venir a tu país.

Todo un genio!


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Si esto es cierto, es una clara señal de las intenciones de Rusia para toda "Ucrania". En ruso:
En la región de Kherson aceptarán solicitudes de ciudadanía rusa de residentes de toda Ucrania


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.



antes de que eso ocurra los chinos liberan toda al deuda usa que tienen coordinándose con Rusia y el dólar se hunde en una debacle económica brutal


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ciudadano americano está en babia y no sabe por donde le da el aire. El ciudadano americano no es consciente de que su pais funciona, y ellos viven como viven, gracias a que succionan recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Gracias a eso controlan el capitalismo mundial. Renunciar al imperio es la ruina total para ellos. Es facil de entender: tu ves a un yanki trabajando como un chino? Tu ves a los yankis, sin la ayuda de los esteroides del Banco Mundial y el FMI compitiendo con los chinos? Yo no.
> 
> Trump no es más que un Jesus Gil bocazas que pretendía y pretenderá perpetuar el imperio pero gastando menos dinero. La idea de Trump era acabar con la OTAN (un gasto enorme para los yankis) pero no con el imperio. Creia, y supongo que seguirá creyendo, que es tan listo que de alguna manera se las apañará para conseguirlo. Ojalá gane, la caida será mucho más estrepitosa.



Esto no es cierto... la economía americana bien gestionada daría para un nivel de vida BASTANTE SUPERIOR al de cualquier nación europea... el problema de EE.UU. es su ejército que les cuesta un pastilzal y es inasumible...

Porqué Japón y Alemania iban como iban... porque en la IIWW les impusieron controles al gasto militar y con ello derivaban esos capitales a inversiones productivas y reales... 

EE.UU. no era un país menos productivo en sus tiempos, pero en el momento que empezaron a convertirse en "consumidores finales" y a inyectar ingentes cantidades de recursos en una actividad improductiva, el resultado fue catastrófico y les llevó en el 73 a la quiebra... desde ahí han vivido a crédito, que ponían mayormente los árabes, pero...

El ciudadano americano es el primer TIMADO de todo esto...

Y no, ellos no suelen preocuparse mucho, al igual que cualquier europeo... pero son muy conscientes del bolsillo, igual que los europeos, al menos los que VOTAN...


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Tan caro? Deberíamos pagarlo a 0,50



Hoder, a ver, todos tenemos que vivir hostia, tampoco es ir de muertos de hambre... a 1 euro está bien...


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Algún buen hombre/mujer o viceversa que me ponga al día de las últimas cositas chulas please



básicamente te buscan con fines erótico festivos pero vete tu a saber, me temo que serás el primero enser violado por un emopticono, por abusos reiterados de los mismos lo que deviene en que vivirás cosas chulisimas


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si esto es cierto, es una clara señal de las intenciones de Rusia para toda "Ucrania". En ruso:
> En la región de Kherson aceptarán solicitudes de ciudadanía rusa de residentes de toda Ucrania



Si que da la sensación y si a eso añadimos que muy probablemente no haya tratado de paz y, si lo hay, puede valer lo mismo que el anterior. Pero también puede ser otra razón y es el problema que tras el anterior conflicto tuvieron los que se quedaron en "el otro bando" después de haberse significado políticamente.

En cada ciudad conquistada tienes que volver a crear la sociedad política y civil, alcaldes, policías, nuevos suministros, sanidad, educación, reconstrucción de infraestructuras. Necesitas gente que colabore y tras lo pasado, a ver quien se atreve.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los bravos soldados regresando a casa y siendo recibidos como heroes



Ese recibimiento nos dejó un momento inolvidable que no había visto.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me temo que ha alcanzado los GALONES, de opinar con fundamento, en octubre ene este pais va ser el mes de la vena hinchada, esto es un polvorín y las charos españolas no quieren renunciar a anda porqueyolovalgo etc..
> 
> el ostión de realidad aumentada va ser épico, preveo un 50% de negacionistas de la realidad 50% de realistas con ansiedad depresión y pesimismo crónico, bastantes suicidios, otra pandemia para amedrentarnos etc..
> 
> ...



Esto es mera opinión y quíen vea otra pues...

¿Qué es lo que más detestan los españoles de casi toda la vida?... en esencia a curas y beatas, especialmente cuando dan monsergas... 

¿Quíen dirige en esencia hoy lo que se denominan progreas, partidos de izquierda o cosas similares? PURITANAS, SEMINARISTAS Y MORALIZADORES (desde el coche a la carne)...

Todo lo que digo es una fisión y es mera esporculación y... bla, bla, bla...

No sucederá...


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Huele a propaganda ¿de veras se supone que entran en combate y ni se agachan? si fuese su práctica habitual estarían más muertos que Carracuca. Es solo material para el público afín. 'Algo que grabar'.


----------



## risto mejido (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Gran idea, hay que reconocerlo... cuando Rusia empiece a enviar petroleo ajustado al precio oficial, que será inmensamente menos que el que tú precisas, pues...
> 
> Te vas a Arabia y le dices que te de el que no te envía Rusia y que se lo cobre Arabia a Rusia, que siendo amigos a través de la OPEP, pues que se jodan... y si Arabia no tiene suficiente pues a Qatar te vas y así hasta que haya el que precisas...
> 
> ...



yo tambien me apuunto vil. no voy a pagar en el mercadona mas de 60 cts por un kilo de arroz, o 2 euros el kilo de pollo , la merluza NUNCA a mas de seis euros el kilo, de hipoteca nada por encima de 250 euros al mes 

va a ser una risa ya veras


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Nuevas fotos del equipo de ingenieros, mecánicos y técnicos del ejército ruso. En este caso estarían instalando un blindaje adicional sobre un BMP-2.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jun 2022)

Situación en Severodonetsk en el día 4 de junio. Versión de WarMonitor.

Es algo vieja. 1000 disculpas.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo un genio!



Es lo que muchos advertimos hace tiempo... y aquí tienes razón...

Una cosa es la produccción de fármacos y otra muy diferente la patente...

La producción es estratégica y si una farmaceútica te quiere vender el producto lo que tiene es que facilitarte la correspondiente patente, pero la producción de medicamentos debería estar centralizada y bajo el control del gobierno...

Que no lo hace, pues efectivamente ha cometido un claro absurdo y tendrá que pagar caro... pasa lo mismo con los alimentos...

Deberíamos aprender de ello... pero, no se hará y como consecuencia las enseñanzas que nos deja la situación no valdrán para hacernos más fuertes...

A eso se le denomina:

ESTUPIDEZ.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Huele a propaganda ¿de veras se supone que entran en combate y ni se agachan? si fuese su práctica habitual estarían más muertos que Carracuca. Es solo material para el público afín. 'Algo que grabar'.



Huele a un cachondeo hacia los compañeros como ya he comentado. Son chechenos. Están en su salsa. Vacilan y disfrutan de esa manera. ¿Que no es muy profesional y pueden alertar al enemigo de su posición? Pues tal vez. Pero les importa tres cojones. Para ellos si alertan al enemigo y con eso consiguen que haga acto de presencia pues mejor. Y si mueren en combate lo mismo, no hay mejor muerte ni mayor gloria.

Si fuese material propagandístico simulando un enfrentamiento real lo harían más creíble entiendo.


----------



## Snowball (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y el contraataque cosita?


----------



## Manoliko (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay restos oseos de los asirios y que hablasen acadio no los convierte en semitas, el territorio de Asiria y el de los kurdos coincide.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083366



Sin intención de faltar, eso es una tontería. Según tú los asirios eran kurdos porque no está demostrado que no lo fueran. Sin embargo todas las evidencias apuntan a que no es así.

No solo es que los asirios hablaban una lengua semita, es que su cultura material, su religión y su fenotipo en relieves es típicamente semita. Las lenguas iranias no llegaron a la zona hasta el siglo VII ac, junto a la expansión meda. Las lenguas semitas se hablaban allí al menos desde mediados del tercer milenio ac. Con anterioridad parece ser que se hablaba sumerio.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Otros que se lo pasan en grande. 

Russian training method.


----------



## frangelico (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> false flag y ataque combinado USA, UK, Canadá, Australia, combo invasión mas desembarco? na sin Messi no van a ganar y lo sabéis.



No, son P-8 de patrulla marítima para hacerle ver a China que esas aguas no son suyas. Y los chinos salen y los interceptan.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> yo tambien me apuunto vil. no voy a pagar en el mercadona mas de 60 cts por un kilo de arroz, o 2 euros el kilo de pollo , la merluza NUNCA a mas de seis euros el kilo, de hipoteca nada por encima de 250 euros al mes
> 
> va a ser una risa ya veras



Tú no vas a pagar... pero mira que sois... 

Será el CARTEL de consumidores... como que yo, como que yo... el CARTEL será, no???'

No os entra que vivimos en un país comunista o en un mundo comunista o en un régimen comunista, QUE COHONES es eso de ser liberal y... yo voy, yo voy, yo voy... tanto capitalismo y libegalismo...

El CARTEL va e impone tales precios al MERCADONA, que ya está bien de marcas blancas y farlopas tales...


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> básicamente te buscan con fines erótico festivos pero vete tu a saber, me temo que serás el primero enser violado por un emopticono, por abusos reiterados de los mismos lo que deviene en que vivirás cosas chulisimas



bueno ya me quedo más tranquilo, ser emoticonado siempre ha sido un sueño erótico, como los de tomar Jersón para la banda del gaviotón


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y el contraataque cosita?



En preparación, pa ser superchuli


----------



## Snowball (8 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> En preparación, pa ser superchuli



No no ya se había producido y habían liberado el 50% de la ciudad...


----------



## crocodile (8 Jun 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Militarmente si, pero económicamente lo habrían destrozado, el rublo se hubiera ido a mas de 200 dólares y no habría podido defenderse



Más sanciones que ahora le están poniendo no se han puesto nunca en la historia a ningún país.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahora la UE se ha vuelto pacifista?? Pues han tardado.



PACIFISTA y con la idea de imponer un precio a las materias primas COMUNISTA...

Si pudiesemos traer de la tumba al camarada Kruchoff o Kruchopo o como le llamen... 

Se acaban oferta y demanda... se acaban señores y vasayos... NOSOTROS los europeos impondremos ideas RACIONALES a todos los demás...

Se acabaron las armas y se acabaron los mercados...

Nosotros LO DESEAMOS y como somos BUENOS:

SE HARA....

Y a tomar por culo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Los dos siguientes videos son de visionado obligado por mis santos cojones:


No todos los héroes llevan capa...




WELCOME TO RUSSIA, SUKA!


----------



## M. Priede (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Huele a propaganda ¿de veras se supone que entran en combate y ni se agachan? si fuese su práctica habitual estarían más muertos que Carracuca. Es solo material para el público afín. 'Algo que grabar'.



Hace dos meses que me salto todos sus vídeos.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Llegas a la posición, sacas el Google Translate y escribes las instrucciones en el traductor ingles-ucraniano, cuando terminas, te llevan localizado horas:


----------



## crocodile (8 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Cito
> 140,73 $ ha sido el *precio* más alto al que ha cotizado el *barril* de crudo, el 3 de julio de *2008*,
> 
> Pero en 2008 no llegó el precio de los combustibles al nivel actual... entonces... ¿qué pasa? Yo creo que demuestra claramente que estamos en un fin-de-ciclo. De qué es el ciclo que se acaba, no lo sé...



Los impuestos están al doble que entonces.


----------



## alexforum (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.



Jajajajajajajja acojona la prepotencia de occidente. Y no me refiero a ti personalmente, sino al echo de que eso mismo dice mucha gente.

A ver, si occidente “deja de comprar” a china, a quien compra ? Si prácticamente TODO viene de China?

Ahora vendrá alguno a decirme “que montaremos fábricas en occidente, como? Si hasta para montar las fábricas harían falta piezas fabricadas en CHINA?


----------



## Gotthard (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo que nos lleva a preguntarte cuanto te han subido el desayuno en el bar?



de 2,10 a 2,80 cafe y barrita tomate. Un 33% de un dia para otro.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú no vas a pagar... pero mira que sois...
> 
> Será el CARTEL de consumidores... como que yo, como que yo... el CARTEL será, no???'
> 
> ...



El cártel si pero a estos lelos, los nuestros, lo que les pasa es que justamente al revés: que ya no son cártel, que la opep empieza a hacer lo que le conviene a ella y que ya no pueden chantajear tanto.

Que vamos hacia un mayor "liberalismo" es lo que pasa, que eso de que lo que yo hago vale mucho y lo tuyo no vale ná ya no cuela, ¿Quieres petróleo? lo astillas al precio que decimos los que vendemos petróleo, apáñate tu para poner precio a lo que tú vendes.

Me parece, me parece... que además han perdido un tanto el miedo a que los invadan y la verdad es que éso no sé por qué es porque Arabia , Emiratos y seguro que alguno más y ya se está viendo con Siria en cuanto no le ayudan, si son invadibles.

Algo se me escapa pero que ya no imponen el precio como antes parece ser así. ¿Geopolítica? ¿Equilibrio en la zona con Israel en medio del entuerto?


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Malestar Internacional con Pedro Sánchez por el posible envío de 40 Tanques Leopard a Ucrania.
> 
> P.D: Rusia debe responder militarmente.



pero arrancan y tiran??

yo no estaria muy seguro, por lo que se calmen todos un poco.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Jajajajajajajja acojona la prepotencia de occidente. Y no me refiero a ti personalmente, sino al echo de que eso mismo dice mucha gente.
> 
> A ver, si occidente “deja de comprar” a china, a quien compra ? Si prácticamente TODO viene de China?
> 
> Ahora vendrá alguno a decirme “que montaremos fábricas en occidente, como? Si hasta para montar las fábricas harían falta piezas fabricadas en CHINA?



Hasta hace unos años, los televisores se importaban de China a la UE en dos envios señarados, uno la pantalla y otro la circuiteria, para dar la impresión de ser fabricados en la UE, luego juntaban las dos partes y le ponian el sello CE, eso se suprimio y el sello CE lo ponen al televisor entero. Y así con todo. Occidente pretendia vivir de Las Vegas financieras y le ha salido mal.


----------



## Ultimate (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ese recibimiento nos dejó un momento inolvidable que no había visto.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> de 2,10 a 2,80 cafe y barrita tomate. Un 33% de un dia para otro.



El problema empieza cuando la gente empieza a no ir a desayunar para seguir llegando a fin de mes y ahí ya estamos ...




En un trimestre hemos pasado de un consumo que había crecido del 1,5 % al 3,7 % de decremento... Casí como en el confinamiento pero sin confinamiento ... Y ahora llegará tarde o temprano la subida de tipos del BCE aunque Lagarde lo alargue hasta el infinito sin que a nadie se le ocurra ni siquiera recordar que el principal mandato del BCE es mantener la inflación por debajo del 2 % ... Alemania quien te ha visto y quien te ve??

Y lo de topar los precios de la electricidad .. Pués no esta ni se le espera. Nos toman evidentemente por tontos.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


>



Aqui le recibiría una denuncia por violencia de genero.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De eso no tengo duda... tú estarás con los SIN PASAPORTE, que serán los tuyos cuando haya trincheras... jajajajajaaa



Exacto, por lo menos no estaremos pringando ni muriendo por gilipolleces


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De eso no tengo duda... tú estarás con los SIN PASAPORTE, que serán los tuyos cuando haya trincheras... jajajajajaaa



Exacto, por lo menos no estaremos pringando ni muriendo por gilipolleces


----------



## Teuro (8 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha llegado el momento en que Rusia reconozca su fracaso y devuelva todos los territorios incluyendo Crimea. Sólo en ese caso, Zelensky concederá un acuerdo de paz en condiciones generosas, exigiendo tan sólo reparaciones de guerra y no juicios sumarísimos.



Es un problemón. Aunque hay presiones para que Ucrania reconozca cesiones territoriales a Rusia parece ser que Zelensky no está por la labor, por lo que no va a firmar nada. En ese caso a Rusia solo le quedan 2 opciones, conquistarlo todo (irrealista), buscar un "armisticio" que deje la frontera ruso-ucraniana en el limbo por décadas. Sabiendo que Ucrania va a reclamar sus territorios. Eso es décadas de conflinto pudriéndose en la cual Rusia va a quedar "aislada" de "occidente". Es una apuesta muy arriesgada por parte de Rusia donde casi tiene más que perder que ganar.


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El cártel si pero a estos lelos, los nuestros, lo que les pasa es que justamente al revés: que ya no son cártel, que la opep empieza a hacer lo que le conviene a ella y que yano pueden chantajear tanto.
> 
> Que vamos hacia un mayor "liberalismo" es lo que pasa, que eso de que lo que yo hago vale mucho y lo tuyo no vale ná ya no cuela, ¿Quieres petróleo? lo astillas al precio que decimos los que vendemos petróleo, apáñate tu para poner precio a lo que tú vendes.
> 
> ...



Sabes lo más dramático de todo esto:

- Que se sabía que no teníamos nada...

Todas esas medidas son absurdas y no tienen ningún sentido... es amenazar a los rusos con SUICIDARTE...

Lo más trágico era que tanto rusos como europeos y estadounidenses se creían que esas medidas sin fondo podrían funcionar en un mercado RIGIDO como el de la energía... y por tanto todos mostraban cierta contención...

En lugar de mantener ese escenario de dudas, a alguien y no a Rusia se le ocurrió probar a hacerlas realidad...

Y lo más dramático es ver que con las bombas nucleares tienen las mismas premisas... 

DA PANICO...


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años, los televisores se importaban de China a la UE en dos envios señarados, uno la pantalla y otro la circuiteria, para dar la impresión de ser fabricados en la UE, luego juntaban las dos partes y le ponian el sello CE, eso se suprimio y el sello CE lo ponen al televisor entero. Y así con todo. Occidente pretendia vivir de Las Vegas financieras y le ha salido mal.



Y que me cuentas de los móviles extremeños ...




no daba la cosa ni para un logo con algo más de imaginación que no fuera una burda copia graciosa ...


----------



## vil. (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, por lo menos no estaremos pringando ni muriendo por gilipolleces



Tú crees... pues espero que entre la tropa vencedora o derrotada no te pillen... jajajajajaaaa...

Ellos, los unos a los otros se matarán, pero al que pillen como a ti... jajajajaaaaa... 

Pero tranqui, tú les convencerás con tu bondad y amabilidad en varios idiomas... ¿sabes lo que es un francés?, pues al primero que veas le dices que tú sabes hacer frances y en varios idiomas tendrás la solución al problema secundario de tu falta de pasaporte...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> El mundo ha cambiado .... no lo sientes en el agua? no lo sientes en la tierra? no lo hueles en el aire? Te lo dice Kate Blanchet.
> 
> Otro que se cree que el mundo es su ombligito. Todos los Imperios caen, todos.



En economía lo que no son cuentas, son cuentos. Efectivamente, si a China se le caen los dos mayores clientes irremediablemente deberán lidiar con una recesión. Da igual que busquen "otros mercados" cuando esos "otros mercados" exijan menores precios. Al final son menos ganancias, subida de costes, menor producción, aumento de desempleo y finalmente recesión. Creo que llevan décadas sin saber que es eso de "una recesión" en China. A saber la que se puede montar.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que me cuentas de los móviles extremeños ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083483
> 
> ...



Con procesador smartgorrinon y cámara Daguerre.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Jun 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> xddddd



Siempre acusan de lo que hacen ellos, una marca anglo de la casa


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los dos siguientes videos son de visionado obligado por mis santos cojones:
> 
> 
> No todos los héroes llevan capa...
> ...



Brutal


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

El mundo después de las sanciones antirrusas (no es un pronóstico, es la realidad):

t.me/no_mainstreamW/3270
Por Dmitri Medvédev

_*1- Varias cadenas de suministro mundiales se colapsarán y podría producirse una gran crisis logística, 
ncluyendo el colapso de las aerolíneas extranjeras a las que se les prohibirá sobrevolar el espacio aéreo ruso.

2- La crisis energética se agravará en los países que han impuesto sanciones a los suministros energéticos 
rusos, los precios de los combustibles fósiles seguirán subiendo y el desarrollo de la economía digital 
en el mundo se ralentizará.

3- Se producirá una crisis alimentaria internacional que provocará hambrunas en algunos países.

4 - Es posible que se produzca una crisis monetaria y financiera en algunos países o grupos de países, 
combinada con el debilitamiento de la estabilidad de algunas monedas nacionales, una inflación galopante 
y la destrucción del sistema legal que protege la propiedad privada.

5 - Surgirán nuevos conflictos militares regionales cuando la situación no se haya resuelto pacíficamente 
durante muchos años o cuando se ignoren los importantes intereses de los principales actores internacionales.

6 - Los terroristas, que creen que la atención de las autoridades occidentales está ahora distraída 
por el enfrentamiento con Rusia, se volverán más activos.

7 - Estallarán nuevas epidemias, provocadas por la falta de cooperación internacional en materia sanitaria 
y epidemiológica o causadas por el uso probado de armas biológicas.

8 - Las instituciones internacionales, que no han demostrado su eficacia para resolver la situación en Ucrania, 
como el Consejo de Europa, perderán su importancia.

9 - Se formarán nuevas alianzas internacionales, basadas en criterios anglosajones más pragmáticos que ideológicos.

10 - Como resultado, se está creando una nueva arquitectura de seguridad que reconoce
(a) la debilidad de los conceptos occidentales de relaciones internacionales, como el "orden basado en reglas" 
y otras tonterías occidentales sin sentido;
(b) el colapso de la idea de un mundo centrado en Estados Unidos;
(c) la existencia de intereses internacionalmente respetados de aquellos países que están en fuerte conflicto 
con el mundo occidental.
*_


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Copia mala y barata de ISIS HUNTER. Como no, Ucranianos...



Que se lo manden a Ione Belarra y que la den "por el lado correcto de la historia".


----------



## arriondas (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años, los televisores se importaban de China a la UE en dos envios señarados, uno la pantalla y otro la circuiteria, para dar la impresión de ser fabricados en la UE, luego juntaban las dos partes y le ponian el sello CE, eso se suprimio y el sello CE lo ponen al televisor entero. Y así con todo. Occidente pretendia vivir de Las Vegas financieras y le ha salido mal.



La gente no se da cuenta, o no quiere darse, de que China es actualmente la fábrica del mundo. No hay prácticamente nada que no lleve algo que este producido en China. Desde electrónica hasta ropa. Cualquier producto que veamos en cualquier establecimiento lleva como mínimo algún componente chino, y sin él ese producto no se puede fabricar. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jun 2022)

Humor...


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay nada mas traidor un kurdo, los kurdos de Siria antes de 1970 eran cuatro gatos y Hafez al Assad, les dio refugio, trabajo y tierras a muchos miles de ellos que huian de la represion en Turquia.
> 
> Durante la PGM colaboraron con los turcos en el exterminio y robo de propiedades de cristianos armenios, griegos y otras minorias.
> 
> No son arabes, son indoeuropeos y no me extrañaria que fuesen los descendientes de los odiados asirios.



Los antiguos asirios eran semitas.
Los kurdos se decían descendientes de los medos, parientes de los persas y que fueron sometidos por estos. Desde luego la lengua es de la rama indoirania de las lenguas indoeuropeas.
Sobre su parentesco con los medos, que sea demostrable es otro cantar. Algún filokurdo ha querido ver alusiones en la Anabasis.


----------



## piru (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Parecen chechenos. Creo que uno de ellos o varios se quieren quedar con sus compañeros y simulan que hay enemigos en el flanco derecho y de ahí que comiencen a disparar a lo loco. Se lo pasan en grande.



Al final del camino hay un coche con las puerta abiertas. Posiblemente de ukras tiktokeando en vehículo civil (son su costumbres) que se han encontrado de morros con lo chechenos y han escapado hacia la derecha abandonando el auto.


----------



## Mort Cinder (8 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un problemón. Aunque hay presiones para que Ucrania reconozca cesiones territoriales a Rusia parece ser que Zelensky no está por la labor, por lo que no va a firmar nada. En ese caso a Rusia solo le quedan 2 opciones, conquistarlo todo (irrealista), buscar un "armisticio" que deje la frontera ruso-ucraniana en el limbo por décadas. Sabiendo que Ucrania va a reclamar sus territorios. Eso es décadas de conflinto pudriéndose en la cual Rusia va a quedar "aislada" de "occidente". Es una apuesta muy arriesgada por parte de Rusia donde casi tiene más que perder que ganar.



Pero tú crees de verdad que Zelensky tiene potestad para decidir algo? Decidirá lo que „le digan“ y si no, se lo quitarán de enmedio. Y no soy magufo ni conspiranoico.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El drama de los kurdos fue que su grupo étnico estaba asentado en una proporción de petróleo descomunal, así que cuando los "blancos" repartieron tierras los partieron en cinco países (a estas alturas ya sabemos cuales son) y en todos, en unos más y en otros menos, los aplastaron con el consiguiente resentimiento.
> 
> Ni que decir tiene, que unas gentes que no tienen nada que ver con los países que les mandan y que además sabían que su reunión histórica les guardaba grandes riquezas, no se doblegó y fue usada muy hábilmente en todos los conflictos habidos y por haber en esa zona para azuzar a quien convenía. Y siempre han picado y siempre les han traicionado así que su resentimiento será crónico porque nunca les dejarán unidos y en todos los países en los que se asientan han ido fastidiando y generando más odio.



Los kurdos son los ucranianos de Oriente Medio. Nunca tuvieron una identidad clara. Siempre estuvieron sometidos y al servicio de árabes, turcos o persas. En 1918 estaban repartidos entre Persia y Turquía, la disolución del imperio otomano hizo que los de la parte turca fueran a su vez repartidos.
El kurdo nunca tuvo un cultivo literario, su relación con la lengua persa, lengua de transmisión cultural y literaria de la zona, es similar a la del ucraniano con el ruso.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años, los televisores se importaban de China a la UE en dos envios señarados, uno la pantalla y otro la circuiteria, para dar la impresión de ser fabricados en la UE, luego juntaban las dos partes y le ponian el sello CE, eso se suprimio y el sello CE lo ponen al televisor entero. Y así con todo. Occidente pretendia vivir de Las Vegas financieras y le ha salido mal.



Bufff, de los primeros documentales que yo vi y recuerde que alertaban del lío en que nos metíamos eran de algo que hay daría risa:

Se trataba de que los productos de ortodoncia hechos a medida: se tomaban las medidas en los consultorios de EEUU y se llevaban al protésico que enviaba la orden al protésico mexicano y éste devolvía el producto en avión y así conseguían que los del norte, que jamás hubiesen adquirido ningún artilugio mexicano para meterlo en su boca, lo tragaban cada día y a precio de producto made in USA.

Y advertían que éso era algo que se iba a seguir produciendo en cosas pequeñas,de mucho precio en mano de obra cualificada porque se enriquecían rápido metiéndola doblada. Pues no hemos llegado lejos ni nada.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Como van a ser los descendientes de los asirios? Los asirios eran semitas. Los kurdos son un pueblo iranio, como los antiguos medos y persas. Con ellos es con quien estaban emparentados.
> 
> Como curiosidad, más compleja es la filiación de los Armenios, que no esta claro si son una rama aparte de los indoeuropeos o una mezcla de elementos protoiranios procedentes del este y paleobalcánicos procedentes de Europa.



El armenio forma rama independiente, dentro de los idiomas indoeuropeos. Como el albanés y el griego.
En los últimos años algunos filólogos hablan de relación más estrecha entre armenio y griego e incluso de rama "grecoarmenia".
Tiene influencia del persa, bastante clara en topónimos y apellidos.


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Jun 2022)

Asi sienten los Rusos las sanciones...


----------



## Mort Cinder (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay nada mas traidor un kurdo, los kurdos de Siria antes de 1970 eran cuatro gatos y Hafez al Assad, les dio refugio, trabajo y tierras a muchos miles de ellos que huian de la represion en Turquia.
> 
> Durante la PGM colaboraron con los turcos en el exterminio y robo de propiedades de cristianos armenios, griegos y otras minorias.
> 
> No son arabes, son indoeuropeos y no me extrañaria que fuesen los descendientes de los odiados asirios.



Ya. nos lo contó Jenofonte en la Anábasis. Los mayores sufrimientos, las peores pérdidas las sufrieron los Griegos contra los Kurdos … y eso que los Griegos solo iban de paso y sin ánimo de saqueo.


----------



## niraj (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los kurdos son los ucranianos de Oriente Medio. Nunca tuvieron una identidad clara. Siempre estuvieron sometidos y al servicio de árabes, turcos o persas. En 1918 estaban repartidos entre Persia y Turquía, la disolución del imperio otomano hizo que los de la parte turca fueran a su vez repartidos.
> El kurdo nunca tuvo un cultivo literario, su relación con la lengua persa, lengua de transmisión cultural y literaria de la zona, es similar a la del ucraniano con el ruso.



Y se unieron gozosos en la invasión de Irak a los norteamericanos porque previamente les había tirado armas químicas Sadam para evitar revueltas y no habían podido huir a ningún país del entorno que se llevaban a matar entre ellos pero a los disidentes, que casualidad, no les recibían con flores porque sus poblaciones de kurdos, si de kurdos, iban del mismo palo y estaban también en lasa zonas más ricas, todas colindantes: hablamos de Iran (tu Persia), Irak, Siria, que ya los has visto, entonces la URSS que creo que algún apoyo les daba entonces y Turquía.

No sé quienes eran en la antiguedad pero donde estaban cuando se partieron los países en esa zona ¿Al final de la segunda guerra mundial? los que tenían la identidad cultural kurda en oposición a los gobiernos Arabes o soviéticos donde se asentaban eran los que eran y fueron los niños mimados de todas ONG del mundo en los años setenta con la élite muy cerca de los soviéticos, tanto o más todavía que los palestinos.


----------



## keylargof (8 Jun 2022)

Aquí la audaz estrategia ruski de disparar sobre cada metro cuadrado de terreno, que a algo le darán:

Ver archivo adjunto 1083509


Esta panda de subnormales no puede ganar nada. Esto claro que te vale para planchar Grozni, pero para nada más.

Menudo ejército de mierda.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú crees... pues espero que entre la tropa vencedora o derrotada no te pillen... jajajajajaaaa...
> 
> Ellos, los unos a los otros se matarán, pero al que pillen como a ti... jajajajaaaaa...
> 
> Pero tranqui, tú les convencerás con tu bondad y amabilidad en varios idiomas... ¿sabes lo que es un francés?, pues al primero que veas le dices que tú sabes hacer frances y en varios idiomas tendrás la solución al problema secundario de tu falta de pasaporte...



Ok, no te enfades, sigue con tu estatito, que de puta madre nos va a todos, eh?


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los chinos tienen un lógico miedo a un bloqueo anglo, que estos predican desde hace siglos el "libre comercio" sólo a sus órdenes.
> 
> Hasta tenían pensando un canal en Thailandia para evitar el paso por los estrechos. Y tendrán que lograr bases militares fuera del cerco americano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083345




Para evitar el estrecho de Malaca el proyecto chino "Road & Belt" tiene previsto utilizar un puerto de Birmania. Desconozco en que estado está el desarrollo.


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Jun 2022)

No me esperaba tal avance y supongo que en Kiev menos. 

Esto deja a Kiev con la decisión de seguir defendiendo Lysychansk o reforzar las defensas de Sloviansk/Kramatorsk. 

Dividir fuerzas podría ser fatal, de modo deberían establecer como primordial la segunda opción y abandonar la defensa de Lysychansk/Sievierodonetsk





Ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Slavyansk.


Se informa sobre la ocupación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas del pueblo de Tatyanovka (en la margen derecha del Seversky Donets, frente a Svyatogorsk). Y esto sugiere que el ejército ruso ya tiene un punto de apoyo en este lugar y, obviamente, lo expandirá aún más hacia Sidorovo.


Su ocupación da acceso a las tropas rusas a una gran área forestal, que no solo linda con la última área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de la carretera de Dolgenkiy (bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de RF) a Slavyansk, sino que también linda con las afueras de propia Slavyansk. lo que complica enormemente la defensa de la zona por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=48.99165763296506,37.66474159389975&z=12


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Copia mala y barata de ISIS HUNTER. Como no, Ucranianos...



La campaña es clara. Te encuentras vídeos haciendo bailes del fortnite, cantando en tiktok, haciendo este tipo de chorradas para parecer "guays" a los ojos del subhumano occidental medio. Les falta tiempo para crear el escuadrón shemale, el batallón otaku y la brigada BLM. Lo que sea con tal de hacer creer que la guerra es una fiesta en la que posar con el equipamiento molón y el fusil a la espalda. Y sobre todo que ellos son de los nuestros, occidentales cachondos, buena gente, buen rollo.


----------



## birlo1 (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que al otro: Tu no entiendes en que pais vives. España es un puto cagarro desde el principio de los tiempos, no la ha jodido nadie. Nació jodida por una élite vaga y rentista. La España actual es la extensión conservada en el tiempo de un sistema obsoleto y de dificil encaje en el sistema-mundo actual: el cagarro corrupto y caciquista que surgió de las guerras civiles del siglo XIX y de la restauración. Ahí exactamente estamos 120 años después. El único intento serio de acabar con semejante inmundicia se produjo en la II República y la reacción fue la que fue: guerra. La alabada transición fue la perpetuación del mismo sistema, de las mismas élites, de los mismos vicios, por otros medios. Y su integración en europa la única forma de sobrevivir con un encaje mejor o peor en el sistema-mundo que le da un lavado muy superficial de cara y le tapa la caspa. Pero a nada que rascas la mierda sale a borbotones.
> 
> El R78 es, en esencia, exactamente lo mismo que el turnismo de Cánovas o el franquismo de franco. Se diferencian en los métodos y las formas de control empleados en cada momento pero el fondo de la cuestión es exactamente el mismo: el control y reparto de los recursos. Quien se lo lleva crudo por la cara y quien se jode y come mierda.
> 
> Hombre ... yo entiendo que existis personas carcas a las que os importa mucho cosas como la familia, la religión, los maricones, los moros y todas esas batallitas culturales que os montais porque, por ignorancia o cobardía, no sois capaces de ver lo que realmente importa que es la tarta y como se reparte. En España siempre habeis sido legión y siempre os ha encantao amargar la vida de vuestros vecinos por las razones más peregrinas. Eso si, al cura, al alcalde y al rico del pueblo ni tocarlos, mejor oler las bragas de esa golfa que le pone los cuernos a fulano o murmurar de esos dos maricas de mierda ....



"yo entiendo que existis personas carcas a las que os importa mucho cosas como la familia...." Puf....para ser moderno y esas cosas te tiene que importar una mierda tu familia ????....no acabo de entenderlo, en serio, no es coña.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Pero tú crees de verdad que Zelensky tiene potestad para decidir algo? Decidirá lo que „le digan“ y si no, se lo quitarán de enmedio. Y no soy magufo ni conspiranoico.



Para empezar está decidiendo no rendirse, lo que ya es mucho
No, a los gobiernos "occidentales" no les interesa que esto siga, es obvio que son los primeros interesados en retomar y "reconectar" a Rusia
El problema es que si se deja que una potencia actúe así, podemos despedirnos de paz durante mucho, mucho tiempo, por lo que la alternativa, aunque sea jodida, es mejor que lo otro
Desde luego, no hay oportunidades para nadie de vencer, para Ucrania, porque renunciar a ese territorio supone su misma existencia, para Rusia, porque si no es con un acuerdo, no se lo van a reconocer, y eso supone muchas cosas jodidas a nivel económico en el largo plazo (la otra alternativa es usar nukes, pero en ese caso perdemos todos)
Lo normal es que esto vaya para largo, meses y años hasta que llegue un momento culmen, que surgirá por propio aburrimiento


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Nueva entrega de material a los milicianos del Donbass
> 
> (traducido con el traductor online)
> 
> Los siguientes envíos a través de MOO Veche llegaron a su destino: uno de los batallones de NM DPR recibió un dron y uniformes, abrigos máscara, zapatos, equipos de comunicaciones y óptica y otros equipos militares necesarios para el éxito de las misiones de combate. Para aquellos que pueden ayudar a los defensores de las unidades Donbass y Z V O, los detalles están aquí https:// t.me/MOOVeche/60



Estas cosas se me escapan. En la página de milinfo también suelen hacer colectas para enviar material a los soldados.

No entiendo que los ciudadanos hagan colectas para comprarles material que ya deberían tener.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Estas cosas se me escapan. En la página de milinfo también suelen hacer colectas para enviar material a los soldados.
> 
> No entiendo que los ciudadanos hagan colectas para comprarles material que ya deberían tener.



¿ que podrian haber comprado con el 10% de lo que se dejaron pillar fuera ? Es increible que no tengan de todo, estan luchando por su pais y salvando el culo a su gobierno. Que no tengan lo mejor, es indignante.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para empezar está decidiendo no rendirse, lo que ya es mucho
> No, a los gobiernos "occidentales" no les interesa que esto siga, es obvio que son los primeros interesados en retomar y "reconectar" a Rusia
> El problema es que si se deja que una potencia actúe así, podemos despedirnos de paz durante mucho, mucho tiempo, por lo que la alternativa, aunque sea jodida, es mejor que lo otro
> Desde luego, no hay oportunidades para nadie de vencer, para Ucrania, porque renunciar a ese territorio supone su misma existencia, para Rusia, porque si no es con un acuerdo, no se lo van a reconocer, y eso supone muchas cosas jodidas a nivel económico en el largo plazo (la otra alternativa es usar nukes, pero en ese caso perdemos todos)
> Lo normal es que esto vaya para largo, meses y años hasta que llegue un momento culmen, que surgirá por propio aburrimiento



Se rendirá cuando toque y tu lo sabes igual que yo porque en cuanto los gobiernos que ahora le mandan armas se cansen no habrá nada que le sostenga ... Empieza el run, run y en cuanto el run,run sea un poquito más alto habrá paz con honor aunque en este caso el honor significara haber perdido dos Oblast adicionales a los que había perdido en 2014 o en su defecto perdera el país entero. Después del verano la mirada de Biden estará puesta en las legislativas de mitad de mandato y ningún otro presidente llega con una popularidad tan baja a esa cita como va a llegar Biden ...



Cuando este en riesgo el cargo de un centenar de senadores tu crees que al viejo no le van a dar nuevas instrucciones???


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos podrían haber bombardeado el centro de Donetsk con armas occidentales suministradas a Ucrania, ha declarado a URA.RU el experto militar Boris Rozhin.

"La aparición de cañones de 155 milímetros se nota ahora en las direcciones de Donetsk, allí son diferentes - hay SAU de 115 milímetros. En particular, las unidades autopropulsadas noruegas, incluso el Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró su destrucción recientemente. [También hay] obuses remolcados M777 americanos, cañoneras CAESAR francesas. Tienen la capacidad de golpear el centro y el este de Donetsk a máxima distancia. Así, tras el suministro de obuses extranjeros de mayor alcance, las AFU comenzaron a bombardear no sólo los distritos occidentales sino también los centrales de Donetsk. Lo mismo ocurre cuando se utilizan armas occidentales para reforzar el bombardeo terrorista de zonas residenciales", explicó.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En el momento que la UE y los EEUU + sus manporreros anglos dejen de comprar e importar productos chinos o de capital chino, no solo dejan de crecer, chocan contra un muro que ni el ferreo control comunista puede solucionar, la recesion europea y las sanciones usanas a Pekin haran mucho daño.



Entiendo ah ellos chinos son difíciles de comprender, pues son chinos una cultura muy diferente a la nuestra. Pero pero en este caso han publicado el nuevo plan quinquenal hace unos años y está negro sobre blanco clarísimo. El crecimiento será interior en repartir la riqueza y generar aún más clase media. 

ya ellos han dejado de vender a occidente, te olvidaste de la plandemia, o te creíste lo de cerrar los puestos por un caso?

Era un test pa ver que pasaba y cuanto les afectaba a ellos y a los otros. Yo las cifras que he visto me parece que lo pasamos peor aquí, ergo….

Y la capacidad de sobre producción que puedan tener entre tanto, la aplican entre tanto a la industria de guerra. En ello están: un barco de guerra a la semana, misiles a diario y pepinacos decian de o igualar a los gusanos, así que lo dicho que lo van diciendo y con planes a 15/30 años.

los que estamos pedidos somos lo europeos que empezamos a oler a Cartago que apesta


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

En Azovstal se siguen encontrando pruebas de abusos humanos. Mientras inspeccionaban la zona, los militares encontraron un alto horno recientemente utilizado, presumiblemente con restos en su interior y ropa cerca. Lo que han encontrado ha sido enviado para su examen. Esperamos que no se confirmen las peores expectativas, aunque tratándose de Azovstal, no hay nada de qué sorprenderse









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Por la mañana, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas continuaron su bombardeo terrorista de Donetsk, Makiivka y Yasynuvata. Decenas de casas fueron destruidas y dañadas y hubo civiles muertos y heridos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ese recibimiento nos dejó un momento inolvidable que no había visto.



Maravilloso. A ver cuándo Vladimir cruza los Pirineos y desnazifica a nuestros políticos.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los militantes ucranianos podrían haber bombardeado el centro de Donetsk con armas occidentales suministradas a Ucrania, ha declarado a URA.RU el experto militar Boris Rozhin.
> 
> "La aparición de cañones de 155 milímetros se nota ahora en las direcciones de Donetsk, allí son diferentes - hay SAU de 115 milímetros. En particular, las unidades autopropulsadas noruegas, incluso el Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró su destrucción recientemente. [También hay] obuses remolcados M777 americanos, cañoneras CAESAR francesas. Tienen la capacidad de golpear el centro y el este de Donetsk a máxima distancia. Así, tras el suministro de obuses extranjeros de mayor alcance, las AFU comenzaron a bombardear no sólo los distritos occidentales sino también los centrales de Donetsk. Lo mismo ocurre cuando se utilizan armas occidentales para reforzar el bombardeo terrorista de zonas residenciales", explicó.
> 
> ...



No se podia saber que iban a pasarlos por los puentes de Dnieper, y que sin volarlos y permitiendo la circulación por ellos al final parte se espcaparian a la destrucción y llegarian al frente.

Estan luchando y muriendo por carreteras secundarias cuando pueden aislar el frente completo. Van a ganar, eso lo tengo claro pero que luego deberian ir para Moscu a ver que cojones pasa por allí, tambien.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

La artillería rusa alcanzó una instalación de la guardia fronteriza ucraniana cerca del puesto de control de Bachevsk, en la región de Sumy.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Consecuencias de un bárbaro golpe de los nazis ucranianos en Donetsk

Tres personas -dos mujeres, una de ellas embarazada, y un niño- fueron alcanzadas por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el cruce de la calle Universytetska con el carril Oreshkova.

Un jardín de infancia y un centro de televisión también fueron afectados hoy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Como van a ser los descendientes de los asirios? Los asirios eran semitas. Los kurdos son un pueblo iranio, como los antiguos medos y persas. Con ellos es con quien estaban emparentados.
> 
> Como curiosidad, más compleja es la filiación de los Armenios, que no esta claro si son una rama aparte de los indoeuropeos o una mezcla de elementos protoiranios procedentes del este y paleobalcánicos procedentes de Europa.



De hecho por lo que he leído a los que se consideran descendientes de los asirios, cristianos Siriacos por cierto, acusan a los kurdos aliados con los turcos del genocidio en la PGM, que les afectó y mucho a ellos.

encontré el artículo, aunque aclar que genéricamente no se ha encontrado grandes diferencias con el resto de la zona. 








Los Asirios, el pueblo que construyó un imperio en Mesopotamia hace 4.000 años, aun existen


Asiria es la antigua región del norte de Mesopotamia en torno a la ciudad de Assur, fundada hacia 2600 a.C. a orillas del Tigris (hoy sus ruinas se hallan al norte de Irak). Formó parte del Imperio Acadio de Sargón de Acad hasta 2154 a.C., que unió a todas las ciudades mesopotámicas. Y a partir del




www.labrujulaverde.com


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se rendirá cuando toque y tu lo sabes igual que yo porque en cuanto los gobiernos que ahora le mandan armas se cansen no habrá nada que le sostenga ... Empieza el run, run y en cuanto el run,run sea un poquito más alto habrá paz con honor aunque en este caso el honor significara haber perdido dos Oblast adicionales a los que había perdido en 2014 o en su defecto perdera el país entero. Después del verano la mirada de Biden estará puesta en las legislativas de mitad de mandato y ningún otro presidente llega con una popularidad tan baja a esa cita como va a llegar Biden ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083531
> 
> Cuando este en riesgo el cargo de un centenar de senadores tu crees que al viejo no le van a dar nuevas instrucciones???



Hombre, claro que le van a dejar de enviar armamento, han jugado su baza, como harías tu o cualquiera en su posición


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Cohetes desde el mar, la alerta antiaérea ruge en Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Manoliko (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El armenio forma rama independiente, dentro de los idiomas indoeuropeos. Como albanés y griego.
> En los últimos años algunos filólogos hablan de relación más estrecha entre armenio y griego e incluso de rama "grecoarmenia".
> Tiene influencia del persa, bastante clara en topónimos y apellidos.



Justo lo que digo. Existe la tesis de que es una rama aislada y otra de que tendría vínculos no solo con las lenguas iranias (que podría ser por contacto) sino también con las paleo-balcánicas. Existe la teoría de que el griego y las lenguas ilirias y dacio-tracias forman una familia paleo-balcánica, dentro de las lenguas indoeuropeas.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Sin intención de faltar, eso es una tontería. Según tú los asirios eran kurdos porque no está demostrado que no lo fueran. Sin embargo todas las evidencias apuntan a que no es así.
> 
> No solo es que los asirios hablaban una lengua semita, es que su cultura material, su religión y su fenotipo en relieves es típicamente semita. Las lenguas iranias no llegaron a la zona hasta el siglo VII ac, junto a la expansión meda. Las lenguas semitas se hablaban allí al menos desde mediados del tercer milenio ac. Con anterioridad parece ser que se hablaba sumerio.



El acadio es un protoarameo una lengua franca de todo oriente medio, que se use en textos oficiales no asegura que no hablasen otros idiomas, todos los reinos vecinos odiaban a los asirios por ser crueles y diferentes del resto, el dia que se descubra una necropolis con esqueletos asirios, saldremos de duda si eran semitas, indoeuropeos u otra cosa, masacraron a la odiada poblacion masculina asiria y se quedaron con sus mujeres.

PD- Tambien se pensaba que no quedaban etruscos o rastro genetico alguno y al analizar unos cientos de adns de italianos en las principales ciudades de Etruria, se llevaron una sorpresa, el adn etrusco seguia presente en las familias antiguas de la zona, como hace 2.500 años.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jun 2022)

Batallas por Severodonetsk desde la lente de la cámara Un destacamento de militantes del régimen de Kiev fue descubierto y destruido en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se podia saber que iban a pasarlos por los puentes de Dnieper, y que sin volarlos y permitiendo la circulación por ellos al final parte se espcaparian a la destrucción y llegarian al frente.
> 
> Estan luchando y muriendo por carreteras secundarias cuando pueden aislar el frente completo. Van a ganar, eso lo tengo claro pero que luego deberian ir para Moscu a ver que cojones pasa por allí, tambien.



Errores habrá y supongo que lo habrás tenido en cuenta y será error pero, por si acaso, recuerdo que ahora usan la táctica siria de matar pero dejando escapar, para poder seguir matando sin que piensen que no teniendo donde huir mejor morir matando y acabar con los rusos que no están en gran mayoría.


----------



## Snowball (8 Jun 2022)

Jojojo

Los halcones yankees llamando cobardes a los gabachos   

Macron has come under criticism from some corners of the EU for even holding the calls where he's attempted to gain diplomatic concessions, and jump start talks again between Moscow and Kiev. But he hasn't exactly been alone in his push for a diplomatic solution, given two other populous European nations and their leaders - namely German Chancellor Olaf Scholz and Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi - have done the same.

Entirely to be expected, Macron immediately received pushback from the Ukrainians, with Foreign Minister Dmytro Kuleba writing on Twitter that "Calls to avoid humiliation of Russia can only humiliate France and every other country that would call for it."

But the Macron comments have stirred anger in the US as well, with *Republican hawk Rep. Adam Kinzinger saying "Emmanuel Macron is humiliating himself,*" in weekend statements. "*Russia has already been humiliated, and true to their reputation the French are trying to raise the white flag.*"


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Jun 2022)

*¿Quién pagará la operación más autodestructiva del continente europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial?*

*




*


1) Después de la invasión Europa tenía dos opciones.

Podría haber acompañado las necesarias sanciones con una doble petición a Zelensky y Putin, encaminada a iniciar negociaciones inmediatas sobre la base de los dos requisitos fundamentales del conflicto: la neutralidad de Ucrania y el respeto a los acuerdos de Minsk. Si Zelensky no se hubiera sentido cubierto y su paso no hubiera sido garantizado si continuaba la guerra, probablemente se hubiera logrado la paz en una semana.

O, y esta es la elección que se hizo, Europa empezó a decir que Putin era el nuevo Hitler, era un loco, un animal; entonces podría empezar a abastecer a Ucrania de dinero, instructores y armamento pesado, podría desatar una ola de rusofobia bochornosa y podría perseverar así hasta decir (como Borrell) que la guerra debía resolverse sobre el terreno (diplomáticos improvisando su papel como guerreros pero exponiendo el culo ajeno).

2) Al suministrar a Ucrania toneladas de armas sin ninguna garantía en cuanto a su destino, Europa ha creado una zona de guerra loca a sus puertas, en la que no solo participan el ejército regular y las milicias mercenarias, sino también grupos paramilitares y grupos de irregulares incontrolables. Combatientes actuando de forma autónoma, a menudo con intenciones más terroristas que militares (como el bombardeo de una escuela en Donetsk ayer), y que nunca obedecerán a ninguna paz firmada por Zelensky. Existe la perspectiva (y ha sido un desiderátum estadounidense desde el principio) de un conflicto prolongado, o tal vez después de una declaración de tregua de un conflicto de baja intensidad, que comprometerá al ejército ruso durante mucho tiempo y conducirá a la destrucción total de Ucrania, al menos de la parte de este país al este del Dnieper.

3) Como siempre, cuanto más dura el conflicto, más duelo se acumula, más irrevocable odio invade las almas y más se abandonarán los últimos escrúpulos en la conducción de la guerra (Rusia ha aumentado gradualmente el peso de los tipos de armas utilizadas, Ucrania comenzó a apuntar al territorio ruso en la provincia de Belgorod). Veremos cuál será el límite en la escalada.

4) Mientras tanto, todos hemos pasado felizmente por alto el hecho de que en Ucrania, además de los gasoductos y las plantas de energía nuclear, existen algunos de los depósitos de plutonio y uranio enriquecido más grandes del mundo. En definitiva, estamos jugando a la guerra, que poco a poco va escalando, en una de las zonas más peligrosas del planeta en cuanto a posibles repercusiones generales. Vale la pena recordar que la distancia entre Italia y Ucrania es de 1500 km en línea recta, que entre Ucrania y Estados Unidos es de 7500 km (con un océano de por medio).

5) En el plano económico Europa ha apostado por el acceso a fuentes de energía abundantes y de precio moderado. Siendo Europa la zona del mundo más entregada a la transformación industrial y la menos dotada de recursos naturales, la actual política ucraniana de Europa equivale a haberse atado una soga y pasársela al cuello. Europa apoya y alimenta una guerra en su propia puerta, y no solo eso, sino que hace todo lo posible para que dure mucho tiempo y para romper definitivamente todas las relaciones con el resto de Eurasia. En esencia, nos separamos de la parte del mundo a la que somos económicamente complementarios (Rusia por los recursos, China por la base de fabricación, todos los BRICS como el mercado más grande del mundo). Al mismo tiempo, volvemos a subordinarnos a un competidor primario con el que competimos directamente a nivel industrial, pero que, a diferencia de Europa, es energéticamente autosuficiente.

6) Habiendo llegado a este punto, Rusia ya no tiene un interés primordial en lograr una paz rápida. Desde un punto de vista económico sí está pagando un precio, pero desde un punto de vista estratégico se está convirtiendo en la referencia mundial de la «venganza» de esta parte mayoritaria del mundo que se ha sentido maltratada por el tirano estadounidense durante décadas. Esta victoria estratégica permite a Rusia cultivar una alianza sustancial con China, una alianza absolutamente invencible e inquebrantable desde todos los puntos de vista: territorial, demográfico, económico y militar.

7) Europa, en cambio, cavó su propia tumba. Si los gobiernos europeos no logran de alguna manera (y por ahora a un gran costo) restaurar las relaciones con la parte restante de Eurasia, el destino de nuestro subcontinente está sellado . Los dos siglos de ascenso global que comenzaron a principios del siglo XIX llegarán a un final sin gloria. A partir del otoño empezaremos a ver los primeros síntomas de lo que promete ser una nueva contracción económica de largo plazo, una contracción que, involucrando al conjunto de los países europeos, tendrá unas características sin precedentes, mucho más fuertes que la crisis de 2008, porque aquí no habrá «garantías de fiabilidad financiera» que ofrecer.

Mirando a Draghi, Macron, Scholz y sus títeres parlamentarios hoy (en Italia casi todo el arco parlamentario), la única pregunta que queda es: ¿alguien va a pagar?

¿Quién pagará la operación más autodestructiva del continente europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial? ¿Pagarán los periodistas mercenarios y descerebrados que han fabricado y repetido la narrativa propagandística para alimentar la guerra? ¿Pagarán a los políticos que apoyaron activamente la guerra o se arrodillaron ante los dictados del Primer Ministro?

¿O frente a los nuevos desempleados y trabajadores pobres, volverán a hacer el truco de explicar que no había alternativa?


----------



## Manoliko (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El acadio es un protoarameo una lengua franca de todo oriente medio, que se use en textos oficiales no asegura que no hablasen otros idiomas, todos los reinos vecinos odiaban a los asirios por ser crueles y diferentes del resto, el dia que se descubra una necropolis con esqueletos asirios, saldremos de duda si eran semitas, indoeuropeos u otra cosa, masacraron a la odiada poblacion masculina asiria y se quedaron con sus mujeres.
> 
> PD- Tambien se pensaba que no quedaban etruscos o rastro genetico alguno y al analizar unos cientos de adns de italianos en las principales ciudades de Etruria, se llevaron una sorpresa, el adn etrusco seguia presente en las familias antiguas de la zona, como hace 2.500 años.



El arameo era una lengua franca precisamente porque la extendieron los asirios. La cultura asiria, incluido el idioma, es una mezcla de elementos tardo-acadios/caldeos con pueblos semitas occidentales (cananeos) que llegaron a la zona tras ser empujados por las invasiones de los pueblos del mar. Algunas de esas tribus eran los ajlamu, todo ello está documentado.

Otra cosa es que en el acervo genético kurdo hallan también ancestros semitas/asirios, dado que estuvieron por la zona, en algún grado. Si eso es lo que querías decir, pues puede. Pero cuando yo leí que eran sus descendientes entendí que postulabas la existencia de una continuidad histórica y de que serían los descendientes modernos más puros de los asirios.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Quién pagará la operación más autodestructiva del continente europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial?



La Federación Rusa tendrá que afrontar los gastos por reparación de guerra.

Décadas de hambre para el pueblo y felicidad para los oligarcas, que encontrarán la manera de lucrar con eso.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> antes de que eso ocurra los chinos liberan toda al deuda usa que tienen coordinándose con Rusia y el dólar se hunde en una debacle económica brutal



Ojala te oigan los chinos, los yankies necesitan una guerra civil, para que dejen de ser los policias-ladrones del planeta !!!. 

PD- Con la China comunista pasara lo mismo que con Rusia, solo reaccionaran y ocuparan Taiwan cuando esten arrinconados por la presion usana, con la situacion geopolitica actual ahora seria el momento ideal, pero ningun gobernante decide ir a la guerra cuando todo les va bien.


----------



## manodura79 (8 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Batallas por Severodonetsk desde la lente de la cámara Un destacamento de militantes del régimen de Kiev fue descubierto y destruido en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk



¿Pero esa gente no saben que están en una zona de guerra? ¿Cómo puedes ir así, de colegueo, en grupo, cómo si no pasara nada? Solo se entiende si son reclutas sin preparación o si se creyeron las leyendas de que los rusos no tenían visores nocturnos de calidad.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *¿Quién pagará la operación más autodestructiva del continente europeo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



A cuánto va la gasofa?

Pues eso


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Departamento de Estado: EE.UU. aún no ve señales de que pueda alcanzarse una solución diplomática al conflicto de Ucrania en un futuro próximo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

¿Y como los distinguirán de los de Moscú? De cualquier manera, justo ésos los portadores de esos pasaportes no tienen muchas intenciones de viajar Varsovia.

Seguimos con medidas chorras.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Más sanciones que ahora le están poniendo no se han puesto nunca en la historia a ningún país.



Toda esta crisis, esta demostrando que los EEUU son un peligro mundial, su respeto por el resto de paises y sus leyes, es cercano al cero !!!.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades de Vilnius aprueban el desmantelamiento del monumento en el cementerio de Antakalnis, el mayor lugar de enterramiento de soldados soviéticos en Lituania 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## millie34u (8 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A ver, gilipuertas, aquí en este hilo se están cruzando cientos de temas que nada tienen que ver con la guerra y tú no has dicho nada. Si no te interesan mis opiniones ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Imbécil, abre hilo y a lo mejor hasta me paso.
> 
> En el hilo de Ucrania siempre pasa lo mismo, los hijos de la gran puta de los comunistas aprovecháis para meter vuestra mierda e intentáis apoderaros del hilo, pero yo te lo digo claro, me cago en vuestra reputísima madre.



subnormal


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Le cambian la serie... pero vamos ¿hace falta decirle a alguien que hoy haya sacado un pasaporte de Rusia que no es conveniente que viaje a la UE aun cuando tuviera un pasaporte español o alemán, para el caso sería igual?

Bueno y querer... el que se mete ahora en política las ha pasado estos años a cuenta de la UE más p...s que Caín. Tranquilos, que tanta paz lleven los ucras y la UE como descanso dejan, al menos y seguro, para éstos más que ninguno.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (8 Jun 2022)

Alaska, Florida, puerto Rico, Filipinas, Guam, Texas, California, nuevo México....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que podrian haber comprado con el 10% de lo que se dejaron pillar fuera ? Es increible que no tengan de todo, estan luchando por su pais y salvando el culo a su gobierno. Que no tengan lo mejor, es indignante.



Estoy de acuerdo, lo suyo es que ese tipo de material se lo proporcione su gobierno. Eso si, para algunos Rusos aunque se quejan en algunos Telegram es también una tradición de la que se sienten orgullosos, ya en la 2ª G.M. grupos de trabajadores de una fabrica o a través de colectas encargaban aviones y tanques a las fabricas que se pagaban con ese dinero. Lo consideran una cosa patriótica, que lo es, pero a mi me parece que es otra mentalidad.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y como los distinguirán de los de Moscú? De cualquier manera, justo ésos los portadores de esos pasaportes no tienen muchas intenciones de viajar Varsovia.
> 
> Seguimos con medidas chorras.



El pasaporte no es más que un papelito (o un librillo si nos ponemos muy tiquismiquis)* lo realmente importante es que te concede la nacionalidad (rusa en este caso) con todas las implicaciones que eso tiene*

Y para viajar pues usas esos libritos según te convenga (te guardas el ucraniano si quieres ir a la UE) de la misma manera que la gente que viajaba por oriente medio solía tener 2 pasaportes (conocí casos de ingleses) uno para cuando viajabas a Israel y el otro para cuando viajabas a paises árabes pq tratar de entrar en un pais árabe con sellos de Israel en el pasaporte daba problemas


----------



## delhierro (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Errores habrá y supongo que lo habrás tenido en cuenta y será error pero, por si acaso, recuerdo que ahora usan la táctica siria de matar pero dejando escapar, para poder seguir matando sin que piensen que no teniendo donde huir mejor morir matando y acabar con los rusos que no están en gran mayoría.



Tengo mis simpatias, pero no volar los puentes del Dneiper es algo absurdo que costara cientos, posiblemente miles de vidas entre los civiles y militares de las 2 republicas , y entre el ejercito ruso.

Tengo claro que de ser al contrario y poder los de la OTAN los hubieran desintegrado el primer dia. Veo falta de valoración por las vidas de sus soldados por parte de Putin y su gobierno. Es muy comodo llamar al patriotismo, pedir voluntarios y que te saquen las castañas del fuego, mientras que tu te dedicas a dar "buena imagen", escatimar medios ( lo de tener que hacer colectas es para ir al Kremlin y sacar a todo el gobierno a hostias ), etc... y van a ganar, porque tiene unos tios en el frente que se merecerian mejores lideres. Si los tuvieran serian absolutamente imparables.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Humor de los camaradas chinos:


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En ese caso a Rusia solo le quedan 2 opciones, conquistarlo todo (irrealista), buscar un "armisticio" que deje la frontera ruso-ucraniana en el limbo por décadas.



El alto el fuego y el armisticio no lo quieren los EEUU, quieren destruir y repartirse la Federacion Rusa, *los rusos solo tienen la opcion de ganar y asegurarse un largo periodo de paz posterior o sea ocuparan todo el territorio necesario para que Ucrania desaparezca como pais.*


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tengo mis simpatias, pero no volar los puentes del Dneiper es algo absurdo que costara cientos, posiblemente miles de vidas entre los civiles y militares de las 2 republicas , y entre el ejercito ruso.
> 
> Tengo claro que de ser al contrario y poder los de la OTAN los hubieran desintegrado el primer dia. Veo falta de valoración por las vidas de sus soldados por parte de Putin y su gobierno. Es muy comodo llamar al patriotismo, pedir voluntarios y que te saquen las castañas del fuego, mientras que tu te dedicas a dar "buena imagen", escatimar medios ( lo de tener que hacer colectas es para ir al Kremlin y sacar a todo el gobierno a hostias ), etc... y van a ganar, porque tiene unos tios en el frente que se merecerian mejores lideres. Si los tuvieran serian absolutamente imparables.



Los puentes los usan los ukros, pero tambien les seran necesarios a los rusos, no hay otra explicacion, a no destruirlos !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tengo mis simpatias, pero no volar los puentes del Dneiper es algo absurdo que costara cientos, posiblemente miles de vidas entre los civiles y militares de las 2 republicas , y entre el ejercito ruso.
> 
> Tengo claro que de ser al contrario y poder los de la OTAN los hubieran desintegrado el primer dia. Veo falta de valoración por las vidas de sus soldados por parte de Putin y su gobierno. Es muy comodo llamar al patriotismo, pedir voluntarios y que te saquen las castañas del fuego, mientras que tu te dedicas a dar "buena imagen", escatimar medios ( lo de tener que hacer colectas es para ir al Kremlin y sacar a todo el gobierno a hostias ), etc... y van a ganar, porque tiene unos tios en el frente que se merecerian mejores lideres. Si los tuvieran serian absolutamente imparables.



Empiezo a pensar que el Monje está jugando con USA y sus putitas a la teoría del salchichon, si hiciese lo que sugieres, estos pondrian el grito en el cielo y enviarian sus propias tropas vestidas de lagaterana, de esta manera les crea la falsa ilusión de que Zopensky puede ganar, pero poco a poco el ejército ucro se va convirtiendo en el ejército confederado, llegará un momento que, como aquel, no tenga reemplazos a las bajas y comience a desmoronarse como castillo de naipes, mientras tanto, la UE se hunde en la miseria, está ya a nada de pedirle al payaso que se rinda.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El acadio es un protoarameo una lengua franca de todo oriente medio, que se use en textos oficiales no asegura que no hablasen otros idiomas, todos los reinos vecinos odiaban a los asirios por ser crueles y diferentes del resto, el dia que se descubra una necropolis con esqueletos asirios, saldremos de duda si eran semitas, indoeuropeos u otra cosa, masacraron a la odiada poblacion masculina asiria y se quedaron con sus mujeres.
> 
> PD- Tambien se pensaba que no quedaban etruscos o rastro genetico alguno y al analizar unos cientos de adns de italianos en las principales ciudades de Etruria, se llevaron una sorpresa, el adn etrusco seguia presente en las familias antiguas de la zona, como hace 2.500 años.



Los odiaban en particular, aparte de por ser unos guerreros feroces y formidables ( son los primeros creo que pusieron relieves con empalamientos y decapitaciones a gogó) es que fe la primera vez conocida en que las guerra de conquista no se conformaban con que les pagarán tributo y acepta ese ciudad cliente, sino que ponía el rey a un pariente en el trono de la ciudad y quemaba los dioses del conquistado y ponía a los suyos empezando por Assur. Y si se negaban arrasaban al estilo mongol (bueno más bien estos les copiaron a aquellos)


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jun 2022)

El mierdahilo se convirtió en una colección de ejpertoh sin la más mínima información real: Rusia está en la mierda.

No hay más.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El mierdahilo se convirtió en una colección de ejpertoh sin la más mínima información real: Rusia está en la mierda.
> 
> No hay más.



Como tú que vives de la caridad de la sinagoga, circunpanchito


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El acadio es un protoarameo una lengua franca de todo oriente medio, que se use en textos oficiales no asegura que no hablasen otros idiomas, todos los reinos vecinos odiaban a los asirios por ser crueles y diferentes del resto, el dia que se descubra una necropolis con esqueletos asirios, saldremos de duda si eran semitas, indoeuropeos u otra cosa, masacraron a la odiada poblacion masculina asiria y se quedaron con sus mujeres.
> 
> PD- Tambien se pensaba que no quedaban etruscos o rastro genetico alguno y al analizar unos cientos de adns de italianos en las principales ciudades de Etruria, se llevaron una sorpresa, el adn etrusco seguia presente en las familias antiguas de la zona, como hace 2.500 años.



*Off-Topic*

Sobre el tema del ADN, se analiza el ADN mitocondrial para establecer los filos, este ADN solo lo transmiten las mujeres o sea que el primogenitor masculino no se tiene en cuenta, eso puede llevar a falsas interpretaciones de los orígenes de los diferentes filos, pero es lo que hay.









ADN mitocondrial.<br/>Patologías y aplicaciones


Las alteraciones y deficiencias del ADN mitocondrial son la causa de numerosas enfermedades, muchas de ellas atribuidas a los achaques de la vejez. Es




www.asturnatura.com





"...
*Estudio de las migraciones humanas*

Los análisis comparativos de ADN mitocondrial obtenidos de individuos de todo el mundo han permitido a la genética seguir la pista de las grandes migraciones del hombre moderno. Así, se han podido establecer a grandes rasgos las fechas en que grupos humanos se instalaron en uno u otro continente.

Gracias al análisis del ADN mitocondrial se pueden reconstruir estas migraciones porque conforme las mujeres se trasladaron de un continente a otro, su ADN mitocondrial fue acumulando una tras otra mutaciones patogénicas. Por tanto, las secuencias de pares de bases en el ADN mitocondrial en un continente se fueron haciendo diferentes de las secuencias asentadas en otros continentes.
...
"


----------



## delhierro (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los puentes los usan los ukros, pero tambien les seran necesarios a los rusos, no hay otra explicacion, a no destruirlos !!!.



Lo he explicado más veces. Es IMPOSIBLE que los rusos tomen esos puentes, sin que sean destruidos por los ucranianos. Inclso puentes pequeños son destruidos de forma sistematica. Incluso si logran pasar ( no es posible realmente ) e hicieran una cabeza de puente, hoy en dia se pueden destruir de 10 formas, y son indefendibles.

Solo los pueden cruzar si el ejercito ucraniano huye en masa y no queda voluntar de defensa, pero en ese caso pueder ir andando de Jerson.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Al parecer, se ha producido otro intercambio de muertos en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Otras 50 personas se intercambiaron, una por una. Algunos de los intercambiados de nuestro lado son soldados de las AFU muertos en Mariupol y en Azovstal. No especifican de qué direcciones provienen nuestros muertos.

Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que prácticamente no ha habido intercambio de muertos durante mucho tiempo, como hemos escrito en repetidas ocasiones. El intercambio de asesinados, así como de prisioneros de guerra, fue supervisado, entre otros, por la misma Denisova, que inventó historias sobre la violación de niños con una cuchara, por lo que fue "expulsada de la Gestapo por crueldad", ya que desacreditó completamente el tema de las "violaciones en Ucrania".

Después de que la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa se hiciera cargo de las cuestiones relativas al intercambio de personas asesinadas, el intercambio sistemático de personas asesinadas comenzó inmediatamente, porque los acuerdos se alcanzan más rápidamente a través de los canales militares sin ningún tipo de aspavientos. También se están llevando a cabo negociaciones sobre el intercambio de prisioneros de guerra en la misma línea.
Además de los intercambios públicos, también hay contactos menos publicitados y se han producido pequeños intercambios, incluidos los de los muertos por los vivos.

En cuanto a los intercambios de prisioneros de guerra, mi posición es simple: si un prisionero de guerra no está claramente implicado en crímenes de guerra, puede y debe ser intercambiado por prisioneros de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPD y las Fuerzas Armadas de la RPL. Tenemos un fondo de intercambio más grande y debe ser utilizado. No debemos ceder al chantaje -y queremos intercambiar sólo a los de Azovstal- los criminales de guerra deben ser condenados según las leyes de la RPD y serán condenados. Los prisioneros de guerra ordinarios serán intercambiados o esperarán el final de la guerra en cautiverio. Preferiblemente, no se limitarán a sentarse en una colonia penal, sino que participarán en la reconstrucción de los territorios destruidos de la DPR y la LPR.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

MOSCÚ, 8 de junio. /TASS/. Las autoridades británicas aún no han tratado de contactar a Rusia sobre el futuro de los mercenarios británicos que participaron en las hostilidades en Donbass del lado de Kiev y actualmente son juzgados en la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo el miércoles a los medios el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov.

"No, no ha habido intentos", dijo Peskov, cuando se le preguntó si la parte británica había tratado de discutir con Rusia la posibilidad de apelar una sentencia aún por pronunciar o arreglar el intercambio de mercenarios.

Peskov cree que si Gran Bretaña decide apelar una sentencia futura para los mercenarios, de esta manera reconocerá la soberanía de la República Popular de Donetsk y la legitimidad de sus autoridades judiciales e investigadoras.

"Así es como se ve el problema", dijo.

El 4 de junio, la Fiscalía General de la República Popular de Donetsk declaró que había concluido la investigación de los casos penales contra Shaun Pinner y Aiden Aslin, de Gran Bretaña, y Saadoun Brahim, de Marruecos. El portavoz de la PGO dijo que los acusados podrían enfrentar la pena de muerte. La investigación expuso la complicidad de estos extranjeros en los delitos definidos en la parte 2 del artículo 34 (delitos cometidos por un grupo de personas), el artículo 323 (toma del poder por la fuerza o retención del poder por la fuerza) y el artículo 430 (mercenarismo) del Código Penal de la DPR. .

El martes, el viceprimer ministro y ministro de Justicia del Reino Unido, Dominic Raab, dijo que Gran Bretaña apelaría una posible sentencia de muerte a la que se enfrentaban los mercenarios británicos en la RPD.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Pérdidas confirmadas de soldados de las AFU muertos - 50127 (a partir del 06.06.2022). Con personas desaparecidas - 61451. Con una proyección de los datos que faltan debido a la interrupción de los enlaces de intercambio de datos, otros 5-7 mil más.
...
Esto es para los americanos que dicen a todo el mundo que no saben el número de soldados ucranianos muertos. Lo saben.
...
Se le pidió que diera cifras sobre el canal. Compruebe en Kiev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los kurdos son los ucranianos de Oriente Medio. Nunca tuvieron una identidad clara. Siempre estuvieron sometidos y al servicio de árabes, turcos o persas. En 1918 estaban repartidos entre Persia y Turquía, la disolución del imperio otomano hizo que los de la parte turca fueran a su vez repartidos.
> El kurdo nunca tuvo un cultivo literario, su relación con la lengua persa, lengua de transmisión cultural y literaria de la zona, es similar a la del ucraniano con el ruso.



Los kurdos de religion yazidi, con influencias mitraicas, mazdeistas, cristianas, seguramente seran los kurdos mas puros, geneticamente hablando.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

*El régimen de Zelenskyy está reprimiendo a la oposición: el partido Bloque de Oposición ha sido prohibido en Ucrania.*

El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación se pronunció en este sentido.

Según se informa, la propiedad del partido y todas sus células serán transferidas al Estado. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Los diputados de la Duma de Moscú proponen denominar "Plaza de la República Popular de Lugansk" a la zona situada frente a la embajada alemana









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jun 2022)

Noticias para el boletin de Bucha


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Toda esta crisis, esta demostrando que los EEUU son un peligro mundial, su respeto por el resto de paises y sus leyes, es cercano al cero !!!.



Hostia! no jodas que los americanos se han disfrazado de militares rusos, con uniformes y todo!


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Los primeros 500 pasaportes rusos en la región de Zaporizhzhya se expedirán el 12 de junio, en el Día de Rusia. El proceso de solicitud de la ciudadanía rusa va muy rápido.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Pero esa gente no saben que están en una zona de guerra? ¿Cómo puedes ir así, de colegueo, en grupo, cómo si no pasara nada? Solo se entiende si son reclutas sin preparación o si se creyeron las leyendas de que los rusos no tenían visores nocturnos de calidad.



Es una defensa elástica


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> @Hal8995
> 
> 
> Lo tengo, te dejo los párrafos:
> ...




Los carteles de compradores…son absurdos en sí mismos, y las consecuencias devastadoras.
Usa está absolutamente desesperada.
Hay algo que no nos deben estar contando sobre el impacto en Usa de la devaluación del dólar vs rublo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

123 dólares el barril.
59 rublos por dólar.

Por cierto, hoy me he comprado un helado en un Burger King de aquí de Moscu…no se van ni con agua caliente los americanski


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia está haciendo lo único que sabe hacer y es avanzar a base de poner muertos en el campo de batalla y contra eso es difícil luchar a largo plazo.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Toda esta crisis, esta demostrando que los EEUU son un peligro mundial, su respeto por el resto de paises y sus leyes, es cercano al cero !!!.



Os lo he dicho muchas veces en este foro. Los yankis son como Al Capone: si tienes un bar y no me compras la cerveza, te lo quemo y te vuelo la cabeza.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Melitopol recibirá pasaportes rusos para los primeros 500 residentes en el Día de Rusia - autoridades de la ciudad

La alcaldesa Galina Danilchenko también habría solicitado la ciudadanía rusa. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los carteles de compradores…son absurdos en sí mismos, y las consecuencias devastadoras.
> Usa está absolutamente desesperada.
> Hay algo que no nos deben estar contando sobre el impacto en Usa de la devaluación del dólar vs rublo.



Yo diría que los cárteles si funcionan... cuando el mafioso tiene el poder. Si, USA está desesperada y Europa está desesperada también. USA con los países del golfo ha ido haciendo el papel de recaudador de coímas en forma de precio barril durante decenios, hasta ahora que la declaración de los italianos pone en evidencia, sin querer, que ya no puede el tio Sam.

Y si, algo esconden. ¿Pero el cambio dólar rublo es causa o consecuencia?. Yo no lo tengo claro porque desesperados estaban antes de ver en vivo y directo que al rublo no hay forma de agacharle la cabeza, hasta los rusos andan bajando intereses a ver si no se viene tan arriba.

Tal y como van las cosas y con los capitales por encima de los países no va haber forma de que nadie guarde dinero en monedas occidentales, ni de sus asociados como el yen.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En el transcurso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, aparecen periódicamente en la Web pruebas documentales de lo que está ocurriendo. Testigos presenciales, probablemente personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, filmaron cómo un caza Su-35 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un helicóptero de búsqueda y rescate naval Mi-14PS de la Armada de Ucrania en la región de Odessa.
> 
> Las imágenes muestran cómo el Su-35 dispara al Mi-14PS desde su cañón de avión de 30 mm GSh-30-1. El helicóptero maniobró, presionando lo más bajo posible hacia la superficie, pero la habilidad profesional del piloto, dadas las capacidades del antiguo helicóptero, no ayudó a escapar del caza moderno.
> 
> ...



Hay video del derribo?


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Seguimos publicando datos sobre los militares estadounidenses directamente implicados en el genocidio del pueblo ruso en Ucrania.

El principal enlace entre Washington y Ucrania es el general de división David Baldwin, de la Guardia Nacional de California, que presiona en favor de los intereses de las AFU a nivel de la cúpula militar estadounidense.

Baldwin visita Ucrania, asiste a ejercicios y entrenamientos de combatientes ucranianos y colabora en la transferencia de armas y equipos estadounidenses. Junto con el general, las figuras clave en la construcción de las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania son sus ayudantes y confidentes, que se han encargado de entrenar las tácticas y las reglas de enfrentamiento y han ayudado en el dominio de las armas occidentales:

Teniente Coronel Haley Maxwell,
El General de Brigada Jeffrey Smiley,
General de División Matthew Beaver. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jun 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía, donde España da bandazos, pues otra bofetada al Viruelo…y a nosotros…








Argelia suspende su tratado de amistad con España por su "injustificable" giro sobre el Sáhara Occidental


El presidente de Argelia, Abdelmayid Tebune, ha anunciado la suspensión "inmediata" del tratado de amistad...




www.europapress.es





Y regalando los tanques…


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

¿Y esto?
La Duma Estatal de la Federación de Rusia propone cancelar el reconocimiento de la independencia de Lituania.


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por la energía, donde España da bandazos, pues otra bofetada al Viruelo…y a nosotros…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya no somos amegos.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Los tres mercenarios (2 británicos y 1 marroquí) se declararon parcialmente culpables del artículo 232 del Código Penal de la RPD: entrenamiento con fines de actividad terrorista.
Podrían recibir hasta 20 años cada uno en virtud de este artículo. Pero aquí, obviamente, están tratando de salir con una sentencia de fusilamiento - la oficina del fiscal de la DNR insiste en que, en virtud de los tres artículos bajo los cuales se les acusa, pueden obtener una cadena perpetua.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (8 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 123 dólares el barril.
> 59 rublos por dólar.



Veo y subo : Me lo quitan de las manos oigah !!! (Rusia rechaza vender crudo a India por "falta de petróleo")

Parece que lo de vender con descuento se va a acabar ...


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El pasaporte no es más que un papelito (o un librillo si nos ponemos muy tiquismiquis)* lo realmente importante es que te concede la nacionalidad (rusa en este caso) con todas las implicaciones que eso tiene*
> 
> Y para viajar pues usas esos libritos según te convenga (te guardas el ucraniano si quieres ir a la UE) de la misma manera que la gente que viajaba por oriente medio solía tener 2 pasaportes (conocí casos de ingleses) uno para cuando viajabas a Israel y el otro para cuando viajabas a paises árabes pq tratar de entrar en un pais árabe con sellos de Israel en el pasaporte daba problemas



Israel nunca te sella el pasaporte cuando lo visitas.
eso sí, como tengas un sello de otro país arabe, estas jodido para entrar.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Jun 2022)

Maduro visita a Erdogan y entre otras cosas le dice de invertir en Venezuela









Erdogan recibe a Maduro en Ankara en primera parada de su gira eurasiática


Ankara, 8 jun (EFE).- El presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, ha sido recibido este miércoles en el palacio presidencial de Ankara por su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, en la que es la primera parada de su gira por varios países de Europa y Asia. Maduro, acompañado de su esposa, Cilia...




www.swissinfo.ch





Y Erdogan se pregunta para qué o contra qué país son las bases de USA en Grecia



Y que en estas condiciones no puede dejar expandirse a la OTAN



¿Y ahora qué?


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones funcionan, pero para ver resultados hay que esperar meses/años. Ningún país se hunde en 3 meses, menos Rusia que sufre ya, pero aún resiste. 

Daos cuenta de que las empresas que se han marchado, siguen pagando los sueldos de todos sus trabajadores más o menos hasta agosto( según la ley rusa, equivalente a ERTE para que nos entendamos).


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Veo y subo : Me lo quitan de las manos oigah !!! (Rusia rechaza vender crudo a India por "falta de petróleo")
> 
> Parece que lo de vender con descuento se va a acabar ...



El petróleo hay que entregar en puerto... había problemas con los seguros y ha habido una retención y decomiso de petróleo en Grecia... por muchos motivos hay que diversificar. Les entregarán.. pero menos.

Por cierto... los países africanos en masa se quejan de la otan y que les dejan sin comida.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jun 2022)

Bueno, el turco de tonto poco…esta guerra descoloca todo…








Maduro anuncia la firma de tres acuerdos "muy importantes" entre Venezuela y Turquía


"Turquía es una de las potencias emergentes para el mundo que está surgiendo", señaló el mandatario venezolano en una conferencia de prensa junto a su homólogo tuco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

Pais, pais ...

Y para que a nadie se le olvide a qué "estan jugando" nuestros más altos servidores publicos...


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, el turco de tonto poco…esta guerra descoloca todo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En que firman los acuerdos que no puedo verlo? ¿energía?


----------



## Saturnin (8 Jun 2022)

Los medios ocultan que los nazis del batallón Azov antes de rendirse en Mariupol quemaron 50.000 toneladas de cereales.









Antes de su rendición, los nazis ucranianos calcinaron en Mariúpol 50.000 toneladas de cereales


Los gobiernos occidentales insisten en culpar a Rusia de la más que probable crisis alimentaria, de la que hasta la



insurgente.org


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Os lo he dicho muchas veces en este foro. Los yankis son como Al Capone: si tienes un bar y no me compras la cerveza, te lo quemo y te vuelo la cabeza.



Metodos mafiosos ... Y por tanto mafia pura y dura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En que firman los acuerdos que no puedo verlo? ¿energía?



…materia de turismo, agrícola y financiera-monetaria.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2022)

El karma es terrible, un soldado ucraniano explicando que se ha de matar a todo dios en el Donbass porque ahí no hay civiles sino partisanos cuando.... mirad el final.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

El jefe de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ha declarado que todas las regiones liberadas de Ucrania se convertirán al 100% en súbditos de la Federación Rusa.
Más regiones liberadas - más súbditos de la Federación Rusa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Maduro visita a Erdogan y entre otras cosas le dice de invertir en Venezuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un mundo multipolar Turquía sería un actor importante. Quiere poner a los EEUU contra las cuerdas, utilizando a la OTAN como el espejo de lo que realmente es.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Por mucho que España quisiera entregarlos, que no lo tengo nada claro, los putos alemanes no le van a dejar.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

*La UE tiene graves problemas financieros por culpa de Ucrania, Bruselas podría revisar su política presupuestaria* - FT

El Financial Times escribe que "la quema de reservas para cubrir los gastos de Kiev" está empezando a "causar alarma".

"El presupuesto de la UE es muy limitado y tenemos que revisar urgentemente el plan financiero de siete años hoy, no en 2024". - el periódico cita a la eurodiputada Nika Stefanutsa.

El 20 de mayo, la UE asignó 600 millones de euros adicionales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Y esto?
> La Duma Estatal de la Federación de Rusia propone cancelar el reconocimiento de la independencia de Lituania.



Si los ucranianos se permitieron modificar su constitución donde se preveía su neutralidad, porque no han de ser posibles y lógicas algunas contramedidas desde Rusia ...


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

El gobierno del DNR destituido en su totalidad - Decreto de Pushylin

El decreto nº 271 de 8 de junio de 2022 del jefe de la DNR, Alexander Ananchenko, ha destituido a Alexander Ananchenko de su cargo de presidente del gobierno de la república.

También se ha anunciado la dimisión del gobierno de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y se unieron gozosos en la invasión de Irak a los norteamericanos porque previamente les había tirado armas químicas Sadam para evitar revueltas y no habían podido huir a ningún país del entorno que se llevaban a matar entre ellos pero a los disidentes, que casualidad, no les recibían con flores porque sus poblaciones de kurdos, si de kurdos, iban del mismo palo y estaban también en lasa zonas más ricas, todas colindantes: hablamos de Iran (tu Persia), Irak, Siria, que ya los has visto, entonces la URSS que creo que algún apoyo les daba entonces y Turquía.
> 
> No sé quienes eran en la antiguedad pero donde estaban cuando se partieron los países en esa zona ¿Al final de la segunda guerra mundial? los que tenían la identidad cultural kurda en oposición a los gobiernos Arabes o soviéticos donde se asentaban eran los que eran y fueron los niños mimados de todas ONG del mundo en los años setenta con la élite muy cerca de los soviéticos, tanto o más todavía que los palestinos.



Kurdos en la ex URSS apenas hay en Armenia.
El reparto del que lloran fue tras la Primera guerra mundial, tras unas vagas promesas de Wilson de crear un estado kurdo. Que también se lo prometió a los armenios y....
La masacre de los armenios tuvo en los kurdos los colaboradores necesarios. Hay testimonios inapelables y es más, los terrenos donde hoy son mayoría en Turquía coinciden en buena medida, con la Armenia histórica.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe de Crimea, Serhiy Aksyonov, ha declarado que todas las regiones liberadas de Ucrania se convertirán al 100% en súbditos de la Federación Rusa.
> Más regiones liberadas - más súbditos de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> 
> ...



Juer Hartman, súbditos...ciudadanos porfis. Porque nos conocemos que que si no cualquiera diría. ¿Corregir la traducción?. Estos traductores automáticos...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Pennywise empieza a colmar la paciencia de sus "amigos":


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Justo lo que digo. Existe la tesis de que es una rama aislada y otra de que tendría vínculos no solo con las lenguas iranias (que podría ser por contacto) sino también con las paleo-balcánicas. Existe la teoría de que el griego y las lenguas ilirias y dacio-tracias forman una familia paleo-balcánica, dentro de las lenguas indoeuropeas.



Correcto. El albanés sería la única superviviente actual de esa rama balcánica, que hablaban los antiguos ilirios, tracios y dacios. En el rumano actual hay unas pocas palabras similares a cognados del albanés y que serían el sustrato dacio, al igual que en el español hay un sustrato de ibero y celta.
También hay filólogos que hablan de rama italocelta y baltoeslava, al igual que es común hablar de rama indoirania.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los kurdos de religion yazidi, con influencias mitraicas, mazdeistas, cristianas, seguramente seran los kurdos mas puros, geneticamente hablando.



Y fueron traicionados por los kurdos que los dejaron vendidos al ISIS.
A los kurdos les odian todos....


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El régimen de Zelenskyy está reprimiendo a la oposición: el partido Bloque de Oposición ha sido prohibido en Ucrania.*
> 
> El Octavo Tribunal Administrativo de Apelación se pronunció en este sentido.
> 
> ...



¿Queda algún partido por ilegalizar?


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por la energía, donde España da bandazos, pues otra bofetada al Viruelo…y a nosotros…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como si esos tanques fueran nuestros y no de nuestros amos...


----------



## Argentium (8 Jun 2022)

Pobres rusos, los estámos arruinando, Putin llora... de la risa, nosotros lloraremos de miseria y hambre. 

*El precio del petróleo Brent ha pasado los 123 U$S el barril, un urra para los líderes europeos*


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

off topic o no (ya no hay nada off topic)


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Y Argelia preparando el hacha:


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia sigue introduciendo tropas. Esta vez en Nicaragua.
Los dirigentes nicaragüenses han autorizado oficialmente la entrada de tropas, equipos, barcos y aviones rusos en el país. La motivación oficial es de carácter humanitario.
El despliegue oficial podría comenzar en el segundo semestre de 2022. Todavía no se ha anunciado el tamaño del contingente. En general, aprovechamos la oportunidad para visitar a los estadounidenses en su patio trasero. Podemos pensar en lanzadores de misiles en Nicaragua. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y fueron traicionados por los kurdos que los dejaron vendidos al ISIS.
> A los kurdos les odian todos....



Los yazidies son como los coptos egipcios, si te casas con alguien de otra religion, te apartan de la comunidad, no quieren mezclas raras.

Los kurdos no tienen nacion porque no la merecen son unos grandisimos hijos de pvta !!!.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Un diputado del partido de Zelensky también está convencido de que Rusia está en Kherson para siempre.
También lo está el comandante de la Kherson Volkssturm, que ya ha solicitado la ciudadanía rusa junto con su familia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un diputado del partido de Zelensky también está convencido de que Rusia está en Kherson para siempre.
> También lo está el comandante de la Kherson Volkssturm, que ya ha solicitado la ciudadanía rusa junto con su familia.
> 
> 
> ...



Están a un pelo de gritar maricon el último.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Vitaliy Khotsenko se ha convertido en el nuevo primer ministro de la DNR.

Khotsenko es director de un departamento del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio ruso.

Detalles de la biografía:

Asistente de un miembro de la Cámara Pública de Rusia

Jefe del Departamento de Análisis y Previsión de la Región de Yamal OGTRK

Desde marzo de 2010 - Diversos cargos en los órganos de gobierno del Área Autónoma de Yamal-Nenets:

Director del Departamento de Ciencia e Innovación del Distrito Autónomo de Yamalo-Nenets

Asistente, asesor experto del primer vicegobernador de la zona autónoma de Yamal-Nenets, responsable de los sectores de la industria, los combustibles y la energía y los recursos naturales

Desde el 16 de diciembre de 2013, fue nombrado Ministro de Energía, Industria y Comunicaciones de la región de Stavropol

Desde el 28 de marzo de 2014, Vitaly Pavlovich Khotsenko ocupa el cargo de Jefe del Ministerio de Energía, Industria y Comunicaciones del Territorio de Stavropol.

Desde el 12 de septiembre de 2019, es director del Departamento de Política Industrial y Gestión de Proyectos del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de la Federación Rusa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia está restaurando puentes volados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania El equipo aún @wargonzoo descubierto quién está restaurando los cruces destruidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aunque la ubicación de este puente no se puede revelar, podemos mostrar un héroe-constructor.


----------



## Eslacaña (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Izquierda española, no la caga sola...



Que puedes esperar de un tipo que lo echaron de la empresa donde trabajaba por vago.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pobres rusos, los estámos arruinando, Putin llora... de la risa, nosotros lloraremos de miseria y hambre.
> 
> *El precio del petróleo Brent ha pasado los 123 U$S el barril, un urra para los líderes europeos*



Aquí hay algo que tiene que tener su misterio en la depreciación del dólar por encima de lo que dicen los cambios oficiales del dólar o son los caprichos de éso de reducir la oferta, que hace el producto más exclusivo. A ver si va a ser la misma Rusia vendiendo menos.

No hay motivo para pensar que el mundo consuma más energía, sino al revés, de hecho China con el corona habrá consumido menos, en algunas industrias ha habido paros parciales por falta de suministros y los europeos por ser más caro también han consumido menos seguro. Incluso en norteamérica se habrán contenido con el coche y el aire acondicionado, aunque sean unos pocos y ni te cuento los países más pobres, sin embargo no para de subir...

Se sabía que con la reactivación tras la pandemia iba a subir la energía por el fracking quebrado de Estados Unidos pero entre falta de consumo privado que habrá influido también en comprar y fabricar menos cosas no tiene sentido tanta subida cuando el tortazo que nos estamos dando los europeos por la guerra de Ucrania está reduciendo seguro la demanda tanto directa del ciudadano como industrial.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Que puedes esperar de un tipo que lo echaron de la empresa donde trabajaba por vago.



Esta gente reafirma mi tesis de que los últimos españoles de izquierda salieron por la frontera catalana con Francia en Febrero de 1939 junto con el Ejército republicano.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

*Se merecen la horca, fusilarlos de espaldas es poco deshonroso para ellos !!!.*


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> off topic o no (ya no hay nada off topic)



Ahora si que hay que ponerse la mascarilla,,, para no tragar...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora si que hay que ponerse la mascarilla,,, para no tragar...



Guinea Pigs,


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gobierno del DNR destituido en su totalidad - Decreto de Pushylin
> 
> El decreto nº 271 de 8 de junio de 2022 del jefe de la DNR, Alexander Ananchenko, ha destituido a Alexander Ananchenko de su cargo de presidente del gobierno de la república.
> 
> ...



Dan por finalizado un gobierno para la guerra por otro para la recuperación. lo normal.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Que puedes esperar de un tipo que lo echaron de la empresa donde trabajaba por vago.



Lo que deberia pedir es la retirada de la nacionalidad a los traidores y el embargo de todos sus bienes...
Esta gente con el guapito al mando nos llevan directos a una guerra o gobierna VoX o la mierda nos salpicara a todos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema es que aun les quedan unos cuantos y todavía peor que cuando se vayan acabando les compren otros tantos.
> 
> Espero que el ejército ukro dure menos. También espero que el descontento social por la pérdida de poder adquisitivo haga a la UE muy reticente a envíar a sus soldados a ese estercolero.



Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vitaliy Khotsenko se ha convertido en el nuevo primer ministro de la DNR.
> 
> Khotsenko es director de un departamento del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio ruso.
> 
> ...




Primera entrada en la biblio de este Bonaparte

*Asistente de un miembro de la Cámara Pública de Rusia*

Hartman, lo que has hecho es como plantarnos aquí la biblio de Irena Montera-


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay video del derribo?



No he podido buscar ni mirar nada, puede ser que lo haya,


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....



La UE cavando su propia tumba. Nuestros representantes políticos son unas marionetas de mucho cuidado.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta gente reafirma mi tesis de que los últimos españoles de izquierda salieron por la frontera catalana con Francia en Febrero de 1939 junto con el Ejército republicano.



Que va. Rufián es un represente canónico de lo mejor de la izquierda antiespañola, valga la redundancia del adjetivo.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que tiene que tener su misterio en la depreciación del dólar por encima de lo que dicen los cambios oficiales del dólar o son los caprichos de éso de reducir la oferta, que hace el producto más exclusivo. A ver si va a ser la misma Rusia vendiendo menos.
> 
> No hay motivo para pensar que el mundo consuma más energía, sino al revés, de hecho China con el corona habrá consumido menos, en algunas industrias ha habido paros parciales por falta de suministros y los europeos por ser más caro también han consumido menos seguro. Incluso en norteamérica se habrán contenido con el coche y el aire acondicionado, aunque sean unos pocos y ni te cuento los países más pobres, sin embargo no para de subir...
> 
> Se sabía que con la reactivación tras la pandemia iba a subir la energía por el fracking quebrado de Estados Unidos pero entre falta de consumo privado que habrá influido también en comprar y fabricar menos cosas no tiene sentido tanta subida cuando el tortazo que nos estamos dando los europeos por la guerra de Ucrania está reduciendo seguro la demanda tanto directa del ciudadano como industrial.



Vivimos es un sistema caótico "manejado" (hasta donde es posible manejar, que no es mucho) por imbéciles. Ahí tienes la explicación.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....



Pues primero polacos en ayuda de Ucrania, doble nacionalidad o decreto del presi diciendo que los polacos pueden ser soldados ucranianos y después... pues, a la primera que devuelve la torta Rusia, para adentro todos con lo que hemos aprendido estos meses. Ya se habló de éso.

Pero a ver como contiene Rusia a los ukros en esa esquina del país si ahora están muriendo civiles en la retaguardia todos los días. Si no tiene medios de parar los misiles en retaguardia no tiene sentido nada de lo conquistado.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y Argelia preparando el hacha:



Mientras la usen con el Sepulturero todos felices.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos ampliará el uso de satélites por parte de empresas privadas para la inteligencia en Ucrania

La decisión fue tomada por el Comité de Servicios Armados del Congreso estadounidense.

Al ampliar el uso de los satélites SAR de empresas privadas estadounidenses, la Oficina Nacional de Reconocimiento (NRO) podrá proporcionar imágenes de alta resolución en tiempo real de Ucrania y de las acciones de las tropas rusas a Kiev y a los aliados de la OTAN, según han declarado los congresistas.

Los datos de los satélites de empresas privadas, como Maxar Technologies, Planet y BlackSky, se utilizan ahora de forma generalizada. Se están estudiando al menos cinco empresas más.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

En Polonia, los refugiados ucranianos saquearon un punto de asistencia a los refugiados.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo que deberia pedir es la retirada de la nacionalidad a los traidores y el embargo de todos sus bienes...
> Esta gente con el guapito al mando nos llevan directos a una guerra o gobierna VoX o la mierda nos salpicara a todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083707



Vox es tan otanista como ellos... Son régimen 100%....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Jun 2022)

*Los escalones con equipo militar ruso se están moviendo para reforzar el grupo Zaporozhye*
Hoy, 15:24




Ha aparecido en la web un vídeo que muestra el movimiento de un tren con equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde la región de Irkutsk hacia Ucrania, donde se desarrolla una operación especial. Según las redes sociales, el escalón se envía para fortalecer el grupo de tropas rusas cerca de la ciudad de Zaporozhye, que eventualmente debería convertirse en el segundo centro regional que ha quedado bajo control ruso 

Las imágenes muestran que las plataformas de transporte están equipadas con sistemas soviéticos de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple 9K57 Uragan de calibre 220 mm y cañones autopropulsados del ejército 2S5 Giacint-S de calibre 152 mm. Pueden enviarse desde unidades activas y eliminarse del almacenamiento. Además, los 2S5 están diseñados principalmente para destruir poderosas fortificaciones, aunque estos sistemas de artillería tienen muchas otras funciones útiles 

enga en cuenta que Ucrania también tiene sistemas de armas similares. A partir de 2019 y 2021, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían 60 unidades de 9P140 "Hurricane" y 18 unidades de 2S5 "Hyacinth-S", respectivamente. Además, en 2020, la planta de reparación de Shepetivka probó el nuevo Burevіy MLRS de calibre 220 mm ("Huracán" en ucraniano) para reemplazar al Uragan MLRS soviético. Se suponía que MLRS "Bureviy", colocado en el chasis T815-7T3RC1 del Tatra checo con una fórmula de rueda 8x8, usaría municiones soviéticas y nuevas, con un mayor rango de destrucción de objetivos de 35 a 65 km, que fueron desarrollados por Yuzhnoye Design Bureau como parte del programa "Typhoon-2". Se desconoce cuántos MLRS nuevos tiene la APU.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

Antes de que comenzara esta "operación militar especial", Rusia dijo que quería una Ucrania neutral 
y desarmada en la que los territorios del Donbass tuvieran autonomía y reconocimiento de la Crimea .
Eso fue rechazado.

Al comienzo, esta postura evolucionó para incluir las independencias del Donbass.
Ahora Rusia está integrando partes conquistadas de los territorios de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia, así como
las independencias del Donbassn que, podrían, integrarse también en Rusia.

Mientras , cualquier atisbo de negociación, y por tanto de concesiones a Putin, occidente lo rechaza.

Así que, a menos que Ucrania y el imperio puedan derrotar al ejército ruso, más conquistará Rusia
y más pequeña será Ucrania, con mucha más amargura.

Para Biden, el coste político de aceptar cualquier derrota en Ucrania antes de la mitad del mandato
de noviembre no le parece rentable. Así que, lo más probable es una escalada lenta hasta entonces,
o una ofensiva renovada del ejército ucraniano, si consiguen desplegar un gran lote de tropas frescas.
Lo que no parece que sea posible.


----------



## Harman (8 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva en el canal.

La artillería ucraniana está bombardeando la aldea de Kolodesi en dirección a Liman, sin escatimar en munición, tanto de artillería de cañón como de granadas propulsadas por cohetes. Simplemente arrasan con el pueblo. El matiz es que no hay ni un solo soldado ruso en el pueblo.

Los combatientes del Grupo O están un poco perplejos, estando a una distancia segura. Y luego los cagones de Unian mostrarán una foto del pueblo derrotado y escribirán: "Así es el mundo ruso".

Bueno, sí, el propio bombardeo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los escalones con equipo militar ruso se están moviendo para reforzar el grupo Zaporozhye*
> Hoy, 15:24
> 
> 
> ...



Van en ese tren más lanzacohetes que todos los que tienen las FFAA españolas.


----------



## Egam (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Departamento de Estado: EE.UU. aún no ve señales de que pueda alcanzarse una solución diplomática al conflicto de Ucrania en un futuro próximo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, hay que esperar a que solo quede Lviv como Ucrania


----------



## NPI (8 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pobres rusos, los estámos arruinando, Putin llora... de la risa, nosotros lloraremos de miseria y hambre.
> 
> *El precio del petróleo Brent ha pasado los 123 U$S el barril, un urra para los líderes europeos*



120 $ 7 junio 2022
123 $ 8 junio 2022
12? $ 9 junio 2022
... $ ... junio 2022


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> off topic o no (ya no hay nada off topic)



No puede ser. Que se les haya ocurrido la idea, sí, que quisieran aplicarla, también. Pero me parece que en la práctica es imposible de llevar a cabo, especialmente ahora que el Antonov An-225 está reventado y posiblemente fuera el único chisme capaz de llevar la suficiente mierda para evitar que se dispersara.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Todavía sin confirmar, pero en diferentes cuentas estoy viendo mucho la siguiente fotografía

traduzco: _según fuentes de la RuAF, se supone que es, posiblemente, la primera evidencia de un posible T-14 Armata, o sistemas del mismo en otras naves de tanques de la RuAF, que se están desplegando en el teatro de operaciones de la UKR. 






_

y fotografía aparte para comparar


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....




no creo que china ni rusia ni india aprueben eso ... la onu no es la.ue...


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Muy buen video. Menudo bicho.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta gente reafirma mi tesis de que los últimos españoles de izquierda salieron por la frontera catalana con Francia en Febrero de 1939 junto con el Ejército republicano.



Reafirma la tesis de que los de izquierda son vagos, en general. Los que se fueron y los que se quedaron.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Todo propaganda de EEUU y la OTAN. Los soldados rusos son muy profesionales y no violan ni saquean, y las bombas son todas inteligentemente guiadas para dar en blancos estratégicos con un mínimo impacto en civiles. 

Que me lo ha dicho la chica rubia con ojos de loca que sale por la TV.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pobres rusos, los estámos arruinando, Putin llora... de la risa, nosotros lloraremos de miseria y hambre.
> 
> *El precio del petróleo Brent ha pasado los 123 U$S el barril, un urra para los líderes europeos*



Un movimiento parabólico sería aquel en el que los precios se aceleran exponencialmente al alza. Weir dijo en la conferencia que era muy probable que los precios del petróleo alcanzaran los 150 dólares el barril o más en los próximos meses, ya que el mercado lucha contra las tensiones en las cadenas de suministro a medida que Rusia intenta alejar las exportaciones de petróleo de Europa, según el informe.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> La UE cavando su propia tumba. Nuestros representantes políticos son unas marionetas de mucho cuidado.



Más bien cavando nuestra tumba, ellos ya estarán en las Caimán cuando la gente se de cuenta de lo que ha pasado.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

@PhantomRE6

Músicos en el área del asentamiento Dolgenkoe


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> no creo que china ni rusia ni india aprueben eso ... la onu no es la.ue...



O se llevan por delante a la ONU. Estamos viendo cosas que no hubiésemos soñado hace un par de años.

Europa se ha empobrecido un huevo y no sé yo si puede dejar el tema de lado sin más explicaciones. Si al otro lado del mar las cosas están calientes y los yanquis distraídos quizás, pero sólo quizás, se contengan las cosas aquí.

Tampoco se aprobaron las sanciones porque era la voluntad de los países de la ONU pero se pusieron.


----------



## Arraki (8 Jun 2022)

Severodonetsk parece estar terminando. El avance ruso desde el sureste en ambas orillas del río amenaza con aislar a las tropas de la UA en la ciudad.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> O se llevan por delante a la ONU. Estamos viendo cosas que no hubiésemos soñado hace un par de años.
> 
> Europa se ha empobrecido un huevo y no sé yo si puede dejar el tema de lado sin más explicaciones. Si al otro lado del mar las cosas están calientes y los yanquis distraídos quizás, pero sólo quizás, se contengan las cosas aquí.
> 
> Tampoco se aprobaron las sanciones porque era la voluntad de los países de la ONU pero se pusieron.




en noviembre estan las elecciones al congreso en usa .... biden tiene que inventar algo o va atener un congreso fortisimo en contra vetando todo el presupuesto.... 


esta muy muy jodida la.cosa


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

IBM begins laying off its entire Russian workforce

https://www.engadget.com/ibm-pulls-o...213043951.html

Y como esta, otras infinitas empresas. Si alguien cree que las sanciones que se están poniendo se van a poder revertir en unos pocos meses, está muy equivocado. Los pasos que se están dando son para dejar de depender de Rusia en todo durante décadas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Héroes


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



el único que se salva es el gato, al que se le ve correr en blanco y negro


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para Biden, el coste político de aceptar cualquier derrota en Ucrania antes de la mitad del mandato
> de noviembre no le parece rentable. Así que, lo más probable es una escalada lenta hasta entonces,
> o una ofensiva renovada del ejército ucraniano, si consiguen desplegar un gran lote de tropas frescas.
> Lo que no parece que sea posible.



Lo cierto es que no depende de Biden lo que vaya a durar lo de Ucrania. Si Moscú quiere se acaba mañana.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vitaliy Khotsenko se ha convertido en el nuevo primer ministro de la DNR.
> 
> Khotsenko es director de un departamento del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio ruso.
> 
> ...



Postee hace tiempo, aun no se había realizado la operación especial, que Rusia estaba enviado ejecutivos a Donetsk para relanzarla económicamente, veo que siguen en su camino, un experto en desarrollo económico, Donetsk no va a vivir del cuento de las ayudas la van a convertir en una zona productiva que sea capaz de autosustentarse.


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones se iran sintiendo en el largo plazo, pero tambien se sienten en Europa, y cuando empiecen a llegar elecciones a estos paises y vean peligro de perder el sillón iran presionando para que el conflicto acabe con un acuerdo.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Jun 2022)

Ayer no pude publicar nada, estos informes son de ayer, útiles porque describen la situación general y perspectivas









Parte de guerra 07/06/2022


AYER 07 Junio Por su interés publico este análisis visto en internet, el autor es desconocido Autor: «El espía al que nadie le escribe» La atención de todos se dirige ahora a la escalada de la bata…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las sanciones se iran sintiendo en el largo plazo, *pero tambien se sienten en Europa, y cuando empiecen a llegar elecciones a estos paises y vean peligro de perder el sillón iran presionando para que el conflicto acabe con un acuerdo.



Cagüendios .... a este paso para cuando las sientan han vuelto a conquistar Berlín .....


----------



## JoséBatallas (8 Jun 2022)

Imagínese por un minuto que Irlanda prohibiese el idioma inglés, o que Bélgica prohibiese el francés. ¿Cómo vería eso Europa? Pero Europa miraba pasivamente la prohibición del ruso en Ucrania. Todas las cosas rusas: educación, medios de comunicación, etc., fueron prohibidas.

Sobre la exportación de cereales: Hemos estado haciendo todo lo que nos corresponde durante mucho tiempo. Durante más de un mes, los soldados rusos desplegados en el mar Negro y de Azov han estado abriendo corredores humanitarios para que salgan barcos extranjeros, que de hecho son rehenes de las autoridades ucranianas. 

*Serguéi Víktorovich Lavrov*



Traducción del parche: *"Existe tal trabajo: hablar con idiotas" *








*






 Saludos a Lavrov de Mariupol del legendario batallón de Donbass "Somalia". 











Canciller Serguéi Lavrov: Ha llegado la hora de la verdad. O todos aceptamos que alguien [EEUU] solo con un grupo de sus satélites decida cómo va a vivir la humanidad, o la humanidad vivirá sobre la base de la Carta de la ONU. *


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Reafirma la tesis de que los de izquierda son vagos, en general. Los que se fueron y los que se quedaron.



Los tuyos en cambio prefieren explotar a la gente hasta morir. En eso son eficientes.


----------



## Saturnin (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia va ganando la guerra económica.









Rusia va ganando la guerra económica


Hace ya tres meses que Occidente lanzó su guerra económica contra Rusia y no va según lo previsto. Al contrario, las cosas van muy mal para los países occidentales, reza una publicación de The Guardian. Un editor económico del diario británico Larry Elliott destaca que las sanciones han tenido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Mejor resumen imposible, +10000.



Cita de *Tsunemori* : 

*Tienen que pegar la turra. Necesitan convencernos a todos de que es más importante pagar menos de gasolina que el ayudar a Ucrania en la guerra. Pero yo lo tengo clarísimo: Putin tiene que perder esta guerra. Tenía antes de ella Crimea y un pedazo del Donbass. Cuando la guerra acabe no debe haber ganado NADA.

Si Putin gana, todos, todos, TODOS los dictadores se lo apuntarán. "Ajá, si tengo armas nucleares puedo invadir lo que me dé la gana. Tengo a mi gente pobre y cabreada, cada vez que se cabreen, invadiré algún sitio y así se callan" (típico).

No me da igual que esté la gasolina a 5 euros el litro, pero teletrabajaré. No me da igual que suba el precio de la comida, será buen momento para hacer ayuno intermitente. Pero Putin TIENE que perder, cueste lo que cueste. Y no nos va a costar más que una economía un poco tocada y unas vacaciones. Si no se puede viajar al extranjero, no se viaja. Pero tiene que mantenerse la norma de "puedes ser dictador en tu casa, pero no puedes invadir otro país". Si Putin rompe esa norma, veremos una escalada nuclear de la hostia y a un montón de dictadores invadiendo. No voy a dejarle a mis hijos un mundo así de mierda por el precio de la gasolina.

Como es evidente que los ucranianos tienen razón en esto por más que repitan la mentira de que Ucrania empezó el conflicto del Donbass (lo empezó Rusia) y repitan lo de las 15.000 bajas en el Donbass (cuando buena parte son ucranianos y otros son paramilitares financiados por Rusia), ahora van a pegar en la economía, a ver si nos convencen.


¿Dejar vencer a Rusia? Si hacemos eso, en un futuro seremos como los soldados rusos que lo flipan viendo que la gente en Ucrania tiene portátiles, nutella y lavadoras. Estaremos en manos de dictadores como Putin que nos tendrán mucho más pobres de lo que vamos a ser pagando la gasolina a cinco euros.


Hay que entenderles: tiene que ser muy triste admirar a Putin por ser un "macho alfa" y verle escondido en el búnker mientras un cómico de carrera que lleva años casado con la misma y empujando dos carritos se queda en Kiev cuando los yankis le ofrecen sacarle de allí y montar gobierno en el exilio, con la frase: "la lucha está aquí: necesito munición, no un taxi". Tiene que escocer que se te rompan todos los esquemas mentales. A ver si el tío con cara de pringado va a ser más valiente que el que se las daba de ir a pecholobo a caballo...*


----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo que deberia pedir es la retirada de la nacionalidad a los traidores y el embargo de todos sus bienes...
> Esta gente con el guapito al mando nos llevan directos a una guerra o gobierna VoX o la mierda nos salpicara a todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083707



Yo por pedir, que nos anexionemos a Rusia. Y una reunión a 3 bandas para ceder carteras (Antonia, Irene y Rufián...con Vladimir, Lavrov y Medvedev). Mataría por ver esa reunión .


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor resumen imposible, +10000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os vais a comer una mieeeeeeeerda....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Jun 2022)

El problema de la izquierda es que sus líderes "nunca les representan". Los lideres comunistas nunca son comunistas, los de ezquerra no son de izquierda, etc. 
Lo que no explica ninguno de los que reparten carnets de izquierdoso es qué cojones hacen sus líderes zafios, ignorantes y ladrones con sus símbolos y al frente de sus partidos, ni como han llegado tan arriba y con el voto de quién.
Es que es imposible tomaros en serio.
Jamás he visto a uno de derechas decir que Abascal no es de derechas.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



No os preocupeis, nadie va a reconstruir nada.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Héroes




*VIVA RUSIA !!!*


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El problema de la izquierda es que sus líderes "nunca les representan". Los lideres comunistas nunca son comunistas, los de ezquerra no son de izquierda, etc.
> Lo que no explica ninguno de los que reparten carnets de izquierdoso es qué cojones hacen sus líderes zafios, ignorantes y ladrones con sus símbolos y al frente de sus partidos, ni como han llegado tan arriba y con el voto de quién.
> Es que es imposible tomaros en serio.
> Jamás he visto a uno de derechas decir que Abascal no es de derechas.



Es que en occidente no hay izquierda. El sistema no lo permite. Derechas, ultraderechas y extremo-centros todos los que quieras. Izquierda prohibida.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



El títere este ya debe tener algún puesto como alto cargo o consejero en la UE, ONU o algún proxy usano. Sino ya se inventarán algún cargo para que pueda seguir mostrándose de cara a la galería "lo bueno y guapo que es"


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El problema de la izquierda es que sus líderes "nunca les representan". Los lideres comunistas nunca son comunistas, los de ezquerra no son de izquierda, etc.
> Lo que no explica ninguno de los que reparten carnets de izquierdoso es qué cojones hacen sus líderes zafios, ignorantes y ladrones con sus símbolos y al frente de sus partidos, ni como han llegado tan arriba y con el voto de quién.
> Es que es imposible tomaros en serio.
> Jamás he visto a uno de derechas decir que Abascal no es de derechas.



A ver, mermao, en España no hay izquierda porque Franco la exterminó físicamente, solo hay derecha franquista y derecha otánica, nada mas, bueno, y subnormales como tú.


----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Héroes



Y que tengamos nosotros que ver la Loka's Parade a todas horas...Puedo pedir la doble nacionalidad y hacerme rusoespañol?.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

jajajjaa

un tio del partido de zelensky ha ido a kherson y apoya la invasion

me muero de la.risa


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El títere este ya debe tener algún puesto como alto cargo o consejero en la UE, ONU o algún proxy usano. Sino ya se inventarán algún cargo para que pueda seguir mostrándose de cara a la galería "lo bueno y guapo que es"



Algo cerquita de Úrsula, que le gustó mucho como le comió la almeja en su primera visita. Al menos ha aprendido algo de Irene Montero.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Andaluces.....id preparándoos.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, mermao, en España no hay izquierda porque Franco la exterminó físicamente, solo hay derecha franquista y derecha otánica, nada mas, bueno, y subnormales como tú.



En general en occidente no hay izquierdas. Hasta 1.991 había un instrumento (socialdemocracia) cuyo único fin era contener a los comunistas. Desaparecidos los comunistas del este el instrumento deja de tener función y lo que no se usa, lo que pierde su utilidad, tiende a desaparecer. Hoy a partidos como Podemos (homologable a cualquier partido socialdemócrata europeo, que no español, de los 80) se le llama extrema-izquierda y se gastan millonadas en destruirlos.


----------



## Saturnin (8 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Más bien cavando nuestra tumba, ellos ya estarán en las Caimán cuando la gente se de cuenta de lo que ha pasado.











Rusia va ganando la guerra económica


Hace ya tres meses que Occidente lanzó su guerra económica contra Rusia y no va según lo previsto. Al contrario, las cosas van muy mal para los países occidentales, reza una publicación de The Guardian. Un editor económico del diario británico Larry Elliott destaca que las sanciones han tenido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Os vais a comer una *mieeeeeeeerda.*...



Tú la tienes a diario y por lo que se vé te gusta......


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pedro Sánchez obedece


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú la tienes a diario y por lo que se vé te gusta......



A vuestro cocainómano le quedan dias, en nada las putitas (menos Ken) le van a retirar su apoyo, nadie apuesta por caballo perdedor. van a correr mas rápido que los traidores afganos en Kabul en la última cagada yanqui.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Anda chinito entretente un poco.......   

*Volodímir Oleksándrovich Zelenski: nacido en la Unión Soviética*
Vino al mundo en el barrio 95 de una ciudad dormitorio. Hijo de una ingeniera y un matemático, creció en Mongolia y nunca terminó Derecho. Antes que actor fue músico y formó un grupo de rock.

Un libro, 'En la mente de un héroe', cuenta la historia del presidente de Ucrania, Zelenski, y *sus autores, Régis Genté y Stéphane Siohann, adelantan su contenido en **este artículo*









Volodímir Oleksándrovich Zelenski: nacido en la Unión Soviética


En mitad de Kryvyi Rih, una ciudad sin centro, o más bien con varios centros, hay un bloque de edificios de 12 plantas típico de las metrópolis industriales del este de Ucrania....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## crocodile (8 Jun 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania a las 21.30 horas del 08 de junio de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z:

una.
Severodonetsk.
Los combates continúan en la zona industrial de la ciudad, así como en los pueblos de Borovskoye, Voronovo y Metelkino. El área fortificada cerca de Borovsky está parcialmente asaltada. El enemigo está concentrando sus esfuerzos en mantener la planta de Azot y los edificios adyacentes.
2.
Sviatogorsk.
La limpieza del bosque en la región de Svyatogorsk continúa, así como los combates en la región de Lavra, donde el enemigo mantiene una presencia en las alturas e impide que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF expandan la cabeza de puente capturada al otro lado de Seversky Donets. También hay informes sobre la ocupación de las fuerzas armadas rusas de los pueblos de Sosnovoye y Tatyanovka. En una serie de sitios a Slavyansk 18-20 kilómetros.
3.
Pasa.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continuaron los ataques en el área de Krasnopolye y Dolina, así como las batallas por Bogorodichnoye. Sin cambios en el área de Kurulka y Bolshaya Kamyshevakha.
cuatro
Járkov.
La lucha posicional al norte de las afueras de la ciudad continuó. En respuesta al bombardeo de aldeas fronterizas en las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk, se intensificaron los ataques contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las regiones de Kharkov y Sumy. La línea del frente principal - cosaco Lopan - Liptsy - Ternovoe - Rubizhnoye todavía se conserva.
5.
Dorado.
Los combates continuaron en la zona de Vrubovka, así como en las afueras del sur de Zolote. Al norte de Gorskoye, continuaron los combates en el área de Ustinovka y Toshkovka.
6.
Soldar.
Las batallas de alta intensidad continuaron por la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk cerca de Berestovoye y Belogorovka. De hecho, aquí se está llevando a cabo una contrabatalla, ya que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están tratando de cortar físicamente la carretera, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por el contrario, están tratando con todas sus fuerzas de alejar a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF de la carretera. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF retienen el control de fuego en su mayor longitud. El suministro de la agrupación Severodonetsk ya se ha reorganizado en gran medida a través de Seversk. También continuaron los combates en Stryapovka.
7.
Svetlodarsk.
Las batallas por los TPP de Novolugansk y Uglegorsk continuaron. Un avance serio desde esta dirección a Artemovsk será difícil sin tomar la central térmica y el área fortificada ubicada al noroeste. Asimismo, aún no ha sido posible eliminar por completo el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Pilipchatino.
ocho.
Avdiivka.
Los combates continuaron cerca de la carretera Avdiivka-Konstantinovka. Todavía no ha sido posible avanzar a las afueras de Krasnogorovka (que es necesario para evitar Avdiivka desde el norte). Los combates continuaron cerca de Novobakhmutovka y en las afueras de Nueva York.
9.
Zaporozhye.
Las batallas posicionales continuaron en la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka. La línea del frente no sufre cambios significativos, aunque el enemigo afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas RF se preparan para atacar el centro administrativo de la región.


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Al menos, los cazas ucros ya pueden volar por ahí un poco más tranquilos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Jun 2022)

Parece que las fuerzas rusas habrían iniciado el avance por la orilla sur del río Donetsk entrando desde el saliente de Izium en dirección NE-SE.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor resumen imposible, +10000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ejemplo que está dando Ucrania y Zelensky es impresionante.


----------



## arriondas (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda chinito entretente un poco.......
> 
> *Volodímir Oleksándrovich Zelenski: nacido en la Unión Soviética*
> Vino al mundo en el barrio 95 de una ciudad dormitorio. Hijo de una ingeniera y un matemático, creció en Mongolia y nunca terminó Derecho. Antes que actor fue músico y formó un grupo de rock.
> ...



Un artículo de El Inmundo. Ni para limpiarse el culo sirve.

Esto ya lo he visto antes... con cierto dúo de cantantes negros. _Girl you know it's true..._


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Van en ese tren más lanzacohetes que todos los que tienen las FFAA españolas.



He pensado lo mismo. Creo que ese tren sería suficiente para aplastar el ejército español.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

*Kiev se niega a compartir detalles de las operaciones con Washington y posiblemente manipula la información que se les está dando, informó el New York Times. El New York Times citó a funcionarios estadounidenses diciendo que “Ucrania nos está manteniendo en la oscuridad, posiblemente incluso nos esté engañando”.*


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Vaya películas que se montan algunos en este hilo ...es pa mear y no echar ni mijita.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Hombre... habrá un límite de lo que sirve intentar. como demonios van a dejar, así porque si a su gente morir de hambre. Por muy corruptos y brutos que nos los queramos imaginar.

Al final tendrá que alimentarlos China y recoger el grano de... Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

la gente en rusia es de otra pasta... rezad las.mariconas satanicas para que se pare el.ejercito ruso en lvov


----------



## dedalo00 (8 Jun 2022)

Todo este asunto es de larga data...

«_*¿Cuál es el objetivo de la OTAN? Mantener a los Estados Unidos dentro, a Rusia fuera, y a los Alemanes abajo*_». La frase es del británico *Hastings Ismay*, primer secretario general de la Alianza. Hablaba de Europa como una colonia. Sir Ismay había sido el principal asistente militar de *Winston Churchill* y uno de los responsables de la partición de la India, esa descolonización de dos millones de muertos. _*Ismay asesoró a Churchill en su plan de invasión de la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*_. Se llamó Operación Impensable y no se practicó por las consecuencias. «Mi papel en la próxima guerra (dijo *Harris*, el general que bombardeó Alemania) será quedar destruido por ella».









Suecia en la OTAN, Palme en la tumba - 16 de mayo


La decisión de Suecia de entrar en la OTAN acaba con siglos de soberanía militar. Y rompe con la política de no adherirse militarmente a USA.




lasoga.org


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

vaya los cerdos yankis cambiando de relato.... estos son capaces de lanzar una bomba atomica en corea del norte

La diplomática estadounidense, de visita oficial en Seúl, capital surcoreana, ha avisado este martes que “cualquier prueba nuclear sería una violación total de las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas” (CSNU).


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *Kiev se niega a compartir detalles de las operaciones con Washington y posiblemente manipula la información que se les está dando, informó el New York Times. El New York Times citó a funcionarios estadounidenses diciendo que “Ucrania nos está manteniendo en la oscuridad, posiblemente incluso nos esté engañando”.*



Eso será un error de semántica, en realidad debiera decir que cuando en Washington le cuentan que quizás les estén engañando en Kiew, son ellos los que engañan a sus ciudadanos pero que el New York Times no se va a molestar en revisar fuentes.

Que cínico todo. Lo que tiene no saber que es el hambre, sin ir a la escuela, nuestros abuelos agacharían la cabeza pero colársela no se la colaban.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no depende de Biden lo que vaya a durar lo de Ucrania. Si Moscú quiere se acaba mañana.



Ni lo uno ni lo otro. Ni depende de Biden ni se acaba porque Moscú lo quiera.

Aceptar que Moscú puede finalizar la guerra cuando quiera equivale a decir que fué Moscú quien la empezó, lo cual supone aceptar la propaganda otanista. Y no, Moscú no empezó la guerra por propia voluntad, sino que fué obligada a ello.
, 
¿Que hubiera podido evitar esta guerra en Ucrania?, pues por ejemplo una posición firme de Alemania contra la guerra, que cuando los americanos dijeron que no iban a permitir nunca el Nord-Stream en funcionamiento, lo que equivale a decir "nunca vamos a permitir que los alemanes compréis directamente la energía a Rusia", los alemanes hubieran dicho "el Nord-Stream entra en funcionamiento ya por nuestros cojones, hoy mismo queda certificado y mañana ya está enviando gas".

Pero los alemanes eligieron guerra, eligieron ir a la guerra del lado anglo.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la gente en rusia es de otra pasta... rezad las.mariconas satanicas para que se pare el.ejercito ruso en lvov




Juerrr! que bueno. Puntazo de vídeo. Va pal disco duro. Jojojo


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ni lo uno ni lo otro. Ni depende de Biden ni se acaba porque Moscú lo quiera.
> 
> Aceptar que Moscú puede finalizar la guerra cuando quiera equivale a decir que fué Moscú quien la empezó, lo cual supone aceptar la propaganda otanista. Y no, Moscú no empezó la guerra por propia voluntad, sino que fué obligada a ello.
> ,
> ...



Si Moscú quiere, elijan lo que elijan los alemanes o los zulues, la guerra de ucrania se acaba en dos semanas. No tiene más que meter 250.000 soldados bien pertrechados y tomarse en serio la guerra.

Coño ... que el peso de la guerra lo están llevando las milicias de Dombass ....


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Moscú quiere la guerra de ucrania se acaba en dos semanas. No tiene más que meter 250.000 soldados bien pertrechados y tomarse en serio la guerra.
> 
> Coño ... que el peso de la guerra los están llevando las milicias de Dombass ....




pues va a ser que no... estan vendiendo el poco petroleo que queda a precio de oro y desggastando brutalmente europa

habeis visto como reciben a los soldados que vuelven a casa ??? joder si eatan rotando unidades... y los ukros estan ya dos meses en el.campo... esto es desgaste ..


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Esto no lo superáis ni de coña.

Los pringaos/farloperos de Luhansk han puesto el listón muy pero que muy alto.

Propaganda en la localidad ocupada de Alchevsk, Luhansk.

"Héroes de Alchevsk de la Unión Soviética"

Sí, estimados amigos.... Ashton Kutcher y Johnny Depp combatieron en las filas del ejército rojo y tienen el título de Héroes de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Muy buen video. Menudo bicho.



No se si estará a la altura.... Será mejor... Peor.... Parecido.... 

Pero que los aviones rusos son una puta preciosidad no hay otanero que lo discuta.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

*¿Sanciones? ¿Qué sanciones? EEUU y Europa siguen comprando petróleo ruso*

Washington y Bruselas insisten en las sanciones antirrusas, pero siguen comprando petróleo ruso. De un lado y de otro se oculta con éxito el origen de los hidrocarburos para preservar los suministros. Los productores rusos están un paso por delante de las sanciones y dejan otra vez en evidencia a Occidente.

Si bien en los Estados Unidos ha habido una prohibición de las importaciones de hidrocarburos desde abril, en mayo petroleros* presumiblemente con petróleo ruso *llegaron a los puertos de Nueva York y Nueva Jersey. Según _The Wall Street Journal_, los remitentes y procesadores ocultan su origen.
En los Estados Unidos, llegó a través del canal de Suez y el Atlántico desde* refinerías indias. *Según los documentos de envío, los datos de la empresa analítica Refinitiv y el análisis del Centro de Helsinki para la Investigación de Energía y Aire Limpio, hay empresas que son grandes compradores de hidrocarburos rusos.

Esta logística hace *muy difícil determinar el origen *de las materias primas.

"Los documentos se pueden hacer de tal manera que no se puede averiguar nada. La forma más fácil: vertemos el [crudo] ESPO ruso en petroleros, nos acercamos a un barco desde la India, donde ya hay petróleo de Oriente Medio. Combinamos una cierta proporción, 70% saudí y 30% del nuestro, y enviamos esta mezcla a la India. Intenta demostrarlo", ejemplifica Leonid Khazanov, un experto industrial independiente.

En Europa, los líderes insisten en abandonar casi el 90% de las importaciones de crudo ruso para finales de 2022, pero la realidad es una piedra en el zapato. El viejo continente no puede cambiar a hidrocarburos de otras regiones de la noche a la mañana. Para esto es necesario reconstruir la refinería, que llevará años. Durante este tiempo, puede estallar una escasez de combustible tan grave que *la economía de la UE simplemente colapsaría*.

Por este motivo, los europeos tendrán que *hacer la vista gorda *ante qué tipo de mezcla es la que se importa y de dónde viene. No solo eso, sino que existe la posibilidad de que sea necesario *aumentar el suministro* de productos derivados del petróleo de Rusia.

Mientras tanto, el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, busca conducir los destinos de Europa y Rusia con planes que encontraron una rápida respuesta en Moscú.

"El problema de ahora es que Europa decide que reducirá aún más la compra de petróleo ruso, y hay mucha consideración sobre lo que se puede hacer para tal vez incluso comprar el petróleo, pero a un precio limitado, o sea, Rusia tendría una necesidad abrumadora de venderlo y se vendería a un precio significativamente más bajo que el que el mercado está generando ahora", sostuvo días atrás Biden.

Acto seguido, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, señaló: "Rusia no venderá nada con pérdidas. Si la demanda disminuye en algún lugar, aumenta en algún otro. Hay una reorientación de los flujos".


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

los ukronazis dicen que o se les dan armas y dinero o que el grano no ira a ninguna parte... igual.europa deberia enviar las.armas a rusia ....


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jun 2022)

y encima vienen drogados los hijos de la gran puta ukronazis


----------



## kasperle1966 (8 Jun 2022)

*El cortijo de Occidente *
*Sertorio * 
El pasado 24 de mayo, en el foro de usureros de Davos, el_ soi–disant _filántropo y evidente agiotista George Soros hizo un llamamiento a la guerra contra Putin, con el fin de salvar al planeta del cambio climático y del “caos” con que parece que nos _amenaza_ Rusia. Elogió al gobierno ucraniano por no sentarse a negociar la paz con Moscú y también tuvo su momento de emotivo recuerdo a los países de la Unión mal llamada “Europea”, que han optado por el suicidio energético antes que por un arreglo diplomático, todo a mayor gloria y beneficio de los Estados Unidos. El nonagenario Harpagón tiene sus motivos: recordemos que la diferencia esencial, lo que hace incompatibles a Rusia y Occidente, es que, en Rusia, la nación hace desaparecer a los oligarcas y, en Occidente, los oligarcas han hecho desaparecer a las naciones. Para Soros, está claro que la “civilización” —es decir, el control del mundo por unos cuantos multimillonarios— depende de la derrota de Rusia en el _Donbass_, evento a día de hoy muy poco probable; por lo tanto, _su _“civilización” cada vez corre mayor peligro.

Suponemos que, para el cacique global y exhúngaro, “civilización” debe de ser casi sinónimo de “Occidente” y, en este caso, tiene hartos motivos para defenderlo, ya que lo ha comprado y lo ha reformado a su capricho. Sí, el Occidente del siglo XXI ya no es la civilización heredera de las catedrales góticas, las madonas renacentistas y los palacios barrocos. Tampoco lo es de sus pueblos y naciones, que conformaron una sola cultura europea gracias a la variedad de sus tradiciones locales y a la herencia grecorromana. No es la actual Europa la de Ulises y Don Quijote, sino la de Popper y Shylock. Todo nuestro legado tradicional ha sido hecho trizas —_deconstruido_— y tirado a la basura por universitarios e intelectuales de todo pelaje, que han desarrollado en los últimos cincuenta años la _industria de la culpa _y enseñan desde las cátedras y las televisiones, todas subvencionadas por Soros y sus compadres, que las creaciones de nuestra cultura son el fruto del machismo, el sexismo, el racismo, el imperialismo, el militarismo, el fanatismo religioso y el nacionalismo, todo lo cual culmina en un “ismo” definitivo, máximo, auténtica _abominación de la desolación_ del liberalismo totalitario que nos domina: el _supremacismo_.

Si usted disfruta del teatro de Calderón, de los lienzos de Caravaggio, de los acordes de Haydn o de los alardes arquitectónicos del divino Borromini y le parecen las cumbres de una civilización excelente, entonces usted es un supremacista. Si considera que Colón, Cortés, Vasco de Gama y Magallanes fueron unos héroes y su obra benemérita, ha subido en un grado su maldad: ya es un racista. Y si piensa que la familia y la religión tradicional daban un lugar en el mundo al hombre, que lo integraban orgánicamente en una comunidad orientada hacia el bien común y unida por lazos de fe, linaje e historia, entonces ya es usted peor que Putin, Shoigú y Kadyrov juntos.
La cárcel global, el panóptico informático al que nos han aherrojado los ricachones de Davos, se cimenta precisamente sobre la destrucción de los lazos orgánicos que han formado toda cultura que haya existido en la tierra: la familia, la religión y la patria deben diluirse en el Nuevo Orden Mundial, dictadura malthusiana que exige la reducción de la persona a la categoría de mónada sin nación, sin Dios, sin hijos y hasta sin sexo: un simple individuo, un número que consume, produce, enferma, obedece y cree en lo que haya que creer: en la nueva pandemia que nos promete Bill Gates, en los armagedones climáticos y climatéricos de la niña Greta, en las aberraciones de género de las universidades americanas, en la culpa colectiva del hombre europeo, en los _metaversos_ del charlatán de feria Zuckerberg o en las “verdades” de las falaces _verificadoras_ que ellos pagan. A eso, a un creyente sin alma ni cerebro, ha quedado reducido el hombre occidental: un consumidor de tratamientos médicos que espera delante de una pantalla su inevitable sustitución por mano de obra más barata. Por primera vez en la historia, el europeo ya no trabaja por sus hijos, por su descendencia, sino para la progenie de otros.

*Occidente hoy*
¿Qué es Occidente hoy? Un club de millonarios. De _megamillonarios_, para ser más exactos. Los pueblos y las naciones de Europa están en pleno proceso de extinción y amalgama, todo para configurar un _melting pot_ sin tradición, sin patria, al que sólo liga la idolatría del mercado. Sin sangre, sin pasado, sin raíces, como un Hong Kong o un Singapur a escala continental. Todos iguales por el rasero más bajo, todos semejantes y nadie diferente. El sueño húmedo de la socialdemocracia europea. Y, ante todo, el culto del vacío, de lo estéril: la ligadura de trompas como seña de identidad del Occidente plutocrático; el biocontrol como próxima meta del capitalismo desencadenado y rabioso que padecemos.
El Occidente de Soros y de sus sayones de la OTAN es una gran clínica de abortos, es una avenida llena de chusma celebrando el _Gay Pride_, es una turba de feminazis con las bragas enrojecidas, es el derribo de las estatuas de Colón, de Junípero Serra, de Cervantes.

El Occidente de Bruselas son los niños a los que cambian de sexo, pero a los que no les dejan ir a los toros. Occidente es la iglesia vacía y la mezquita que se construye en nuestro barrio. Occidente es la destrucción y condena de nuestros antepasados y de sus creaciones. Occidente es el puente histórico de Rotterdam, que se derriba para que pase el yate faraónico de Jeff Bezos, Trimalción moderno y enterrador del pequeño comercio. Occidente es el tongo _ucrogay _en el pandemónium de cacofonías, horteradas y dislates de Eurovisión. Occidente son los monigotes políticos como Macron, Trudeau o Sánchez, empleados de la oligarquía cuya función es sacrificar el interés nacional ante la cuenta de resultados de los cresos de Davos. Occidente es la empresa familiar que cierra y la franquicia multinacional que abre. Occidente es una ciudad llena y los campos vacíos. Occidente es el culto del cuerpo y la muerte del alma. Y Occidente es usura y es Soros, la hacienda yerma que esquilman los que, como dijo Pound, “_han traído putas para Eleusis”._ 
¿Y por este cortijo de unos cuantos señoritos apátridas vamos a pasar frío y puede que hambre en un invierno que cada día está más próximo? Si la antítesis de esta “civilización” es Rusia, entonces tenemos motivos de sobra para desear la victoria de Putin.

*El cortijo de Occidente*


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Disculpad el silencio, llevo un par de semanas de vacaciones en España visitando a la familia.
Os pego un articulo interesante y la traducción.
*
La Era de los Exterminios VIII -- Cómo destruir Europa Occidental (lo que Estados Unidos va a hacer con Europa)*

Traducción automática:

"Después de que Alemania se rindiera, en 1945, la actitud general de los Aliados fue que había que castigar a los alemanes por sus crímenes. Uno de los resultados fue que los Aliados limitaron deliberadamente el suministro de alimentos a Alemania. Algunos dicen que al menos un millón de alemanes murieron de hambre en el período comprendido entre 1945 y 1948, pero nunca sabremos la cifra exacta. Pero, como ilustración de la actitud insensible de los aliados, en el libro titulado "La muerte y la vida de Alemania" (1959) Eugene Davidson relata cómo las autoridades militares estadounidenses ordenaron explícitamente a los militares estadounidenses en Alemania, y a sus esposas, que destruyeran las sobras de sus comidas. Querían asegurarse de que no quedara nada para sus criadas alemanas y sus familias.

Esta actitud de los aliados fue anterior a la derrota alemana. En 1944, Henry Morgenthau Jr., Secretario del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, había propuesto el plan que llevaría su nombre, el "Plan Morgenthau". El plan preveía la destrucción completa de la infraestructura industrial alemana y la transformación de Alemania en una sociedad puramente agrícola con un nivel tecnológico casi medieval. Como consecuencia, Alemania no habría podido importar alimentos del extranjero y eso habría provocado la muerte de decenas de millones de alemanes. El Plan Morgenthau fue aprobado inicialmente por el presidente Roosevelt, e incluso fue difundido públicamente en la prensa. Afortunadamente para los alemanes, luego fue abandonado por el presidente Truman en 1945.

Como todos sabemos, los alemanes estaban lejos de ser inocentes en este juego de exterminio mundial. Aparte de la Shoah y del exterminio de otros grupos étnicos, incluidos los ciudadanos alemanes considerados una carga para la sociedad, en 1942 el gobierno alemán había desarrollado el "Generalplan Ost" (Plan General para el Este) que preveía el exterminio de decenas de millones de eslavos en Europa del Este. Los supervivientes serían utilizados como siervos y trabajadores para la "raza superior" alemana (Herrenvolk). Es impresionante que recordemos cómo hace menos de un siglo los gobiernos occidentales se dedicaban a planificar exterminios que implicaban la muerte de decenas de millones de europeos.
¿Podrán volver estos tiempos? Se dice que la civilización está a sólo tres comidas calientes de la barbarie, y podríamos reformular este viejo dicho como "la sociedad está a sólo una derrota del exterminio". El acontecimiento de los últimos meses ha visto a Europa Occidental cerca de infligirse una derrota terminal al abandonar su principal fuente de energía: el petróleo y el gas rusos. Afortunadamente, parece que, después de todo, Europa no se va a suicidar económicamente. El gas ruso sigue fluyendo hacia Europa y las luces siguen encendidas en Europa, aunque no se puede decir por cuánto tiempo.

Sin embargo, Europa está planeando cambios, como podemos leer en el plan "REpowerEU" recientemente publicado. El plan es en su mayor parte un lavado de cara verde, recomendando cosas como el hidrógeno, la bioenergía y otras similares. Pero la esencia del plan está en pedir enormes inversiones en nuevas instalaciones de regasificación que permitan importar grandes cantidades de gas licuado, mucho más caro (y también más contaminante) que el gas ruso.

*Si se aplica, el plan REpowerEU podría llevar a Europa Occidental a una situación similar a la que el Plan Morgenthau preveía para Alemania en 1945: la desindustrialización. Para que esto ocurra, basta con aumentar el coste de la energía hasta un nivel tal que los productos industriales europeos dejen de ser competitivos en el mercado mundial. Ello generaría una espiral de decadencia que estrangularía rápidamente la economía europea hasta que ésta fuera incapaz de importar una cantidad suficiente de alimentos para su población. Las hambrunas se producirían necesariamente. Un nuevo plan Morgenthau, esta vez a escala europea.*

¿Es posible? Como siempre, la historia no se repite realmente, pero rima. Los acontecimientos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial no están tan alejados de nosotros como para excluir que se repitan de alguna forma -- incluyendo hambrunas y exterminios generalizados en Europa. A continuación, puede encontrar una interpretación de la situación actual por Michael McGarrity -- que comenta en el grupo de Facebook "El efecto Séneca". Este texto se reproduce con su amable permiso.

Por Michael McGarrity 23 Mayo 2022

¿Cuántos años tardará Rusia en adaptarse y estabilizarse a un nuevo nivel de sanciones? Probablemente no mucho, pero mientras tanto, creo que Europa se desindustrializará a medida que la energía y los alimentos rusos, abundantes y a precios razonables, que ahora se sancionan, deban ser sustituidos por alguna fuente aún no identificada. Hoy, el Primer Ministro alemán se ha mostrado "esperanzado" en que en 2023 la producción de energía en Senegal pueda incrementarse para proporcionar energía adicional a Alemania. Esto es altamente irracional. Siemens, una gran empresa tecnológica alemana que necesita grandes cantidades de energía para fabricar sus productos, está ahora luchando por encontrar nuevas fuentes.
Es probable que muchos países compren la energía rusa a través de terceros países, como la India. Es posible que ahora Alemania compre la energía rusa a la India a precios muy superiores, que será rebautizada como energía india y no rusa, mientras que empresas como Siemens pierden su ventaja competitiva en los mercados mundiales debido al gran aumento de los costes de producción de energía. A largo plazo, una reducción generalizada del suministro energético mundial perjudicará a los que tienen que pagar los precios más altos. Para este invierno, la UE se enfrenta a importantes riesgos de escasez de energía y alimentos. El efecto dominó sobre la energía tendrá tiempos de retraso en la UE. Todavía no son evidentes, pero ya están operando.

A medida que las reservas europeas de energía y alimentos se agoten, probablemente para este invierno, la economía de la UE se volverá medieval. Rusia es autosuficiente en términos de energía y alimentos, pero no hay un suministro suficiente de energía y alimentos en el mundo para reemplazar las fuentes rusas sancionadas en los próximos años. La suerte está echada. A la UE le espera un mínimo de dos años de desindustrialización. Las instalaciones rusas de gas natural en el Ártico no pueden encenderse y apagarse como un interruptor de luz. El grano que no se siembra no se puede cosechar. El fertilizante que no existe no puede abonar los cultivos. Algunas fuentes de energía sustitutivas que aún no se han implementado, como Senegal, tardarán años en hacerse realidad. China, India y México se apoderarán rápidamente de los mercados de grandes empresas alemanas como Siemens. El pastel está cocinado para la UE en términos de rápida desindustrialización, que puede ser permanente.
No soy experto en geopolítica ni en finanzas. Soy experto en pruebas de recuperación de desastres a gran escala. Nada teórico, todo son ejercicios prácticos cronometrados al minuto de lo que se necesita para restaurar sistemas, cadenas de suministro y demás. Políticos como el Primer Ministro alemán, que pregonan nociones de producción instantánea de gas natural en Senegal, son unos ilusos. Es hora de que los ciudadanos de la UE empiecen a plantar avena y a criar cabras."










The Age of Exterminations VIII - How to Destroy Western Europe - Philosophy News


US Secretary of the Treasury, Henry Morgenthau Jr., (1891-1967). He was the proposer of the “Morgenthau Plan” that would have turned post-war Germany into a purely agricultural region, exterminating tens of millions of Germans in the process. Initially approved by President Roosevelt...




philosophynews.com


----------



## alexforum (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *Kiev se niega a compartir detalles de las operaciones con Washington y posiblemente manipula la información que se les está dando, informó el New York Times. El New York Times citó a funcionarios estadounidenses diciendo que “Ucrania nos está manteniendo en la oscuridad, posiblemente incluso nos esté engañando”.*



Si, claro. Ahora que van perdiendo que no parezca que hicieron todo lo que nosotros les dijimos, para poder vender el fracaso como ajeno.
Ejjjkeee les apoyamos y ellos no siguieron nuestras indicaciones por eso perdieron ñiñiñiii


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083787
> 
> 
> *El cortijo de Occidente *
> ...



Tengo una botella de champán guardada para el día que este hijo de puta muera y se vaya a reunir con el diablo.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Pero esto de derogar la independencia de Lituania que ni ellos se lo creen ¿qué es? ¿Simplemente propaganda? ¿Un sujétame el Vodka? 

Quiero decir, un ruso de extremo Putin hace propaganda para salir en Twitter y ya está. Porque más allá de mostrarse basado, es algo que carece de cualquier tipo de valor.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

No es la 


kelden dijo:


> Si Moscú quiere, elijan lo que elijan los alemanes o los zulues, la guerra de ucrania se acaba en dos semanas. No tiene más que meter 250.000 soldados bien pertrechados y tomarse en serio la guerra.
> 
> Coño ... que el peso de la guerra lo están llevando las milicias de Dombass ....



No es la guerra de Ucrania, es la guerra en Ucrania, o la batalla de Ucrania. Si Moscú no mete 250.000 soldados en esa batalla por algo será, puede considerarlo un desperdicio de recursos que le van a ser muy necesarios en otros frentes de batalla.

De hecho sería un desperdicio de recursos, pues con 250.000 soldados no tomas completamente un país cuyo tamaño y población es del orden de magnitud de España, y fuertemente apoyado por la OTAN. Y además ¿para qué?.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083787
> 
> 
> *El cortijo de Occidente *
> ...



Estos ultraderechistas son la hostia. No hacen más que despotricar de los oligarcas occidentales y cuando ellos han gobernado (nazismo, fascismo, franquismo, pinochetismo, etc....etc....) ni se les ha pasado por la cabeza nacionalizar los bienes de ninguno ....


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cagüendios .... a este paso para cuando las sientan han vuelto a conquistar Berlín .....



No son capaces de conquistar Kiev, van a conquistar Berlín...   
Ah no, calla, que "todo ez parte der plan"...


----------



## Octubrista (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> *Kiev se niega a compartir detalles de las operaciones con Washington y posiblemente manipula la información que se les está dando, informó el New York Times. El New York Times citó a funcionarios estadounidenses diciendo que “Ucrania nos está manteniendo en la oscuridad, posiblemente incluso nos esté engañando”.*



Se quitan de enmedio unos y otros, y empiezan a echarse las culpas entre Washington y Kiev.

El fracaso no tiene candidatos para la foto.

En cualquier momento se puede desmoronar una parte del ejército ucraniano, y será un sálvese quien pueda, y una perdida de control de territorio inocultable; hasta que vuelvan a organizarse, y vuelta a empezar, pero con un territorio aún más mermado.

Las pistas, de lo que pasa realmente, se van viendo en estas noticias.

Tal y como hace semanas algunos mandatarios europeos ya dejaban entrever que finalmente habría que llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia, y a continuación se liquidó el asunto de la planta siderúrgica y Mariupol.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es la
> 
> 
> No es la guerra de Ucrania, es la guerra en Ucrania, o la batalla de Ucrania. Si Moscú no mete 250.000 soldados en esa batalla por algo será, puede considerarlo un desperdicio de recursos que le van a ser muy necesarios en otros frentes de batalla.
> ...



La realidad es que, los sueldos en el ejército son bastante bajos, por lo que a Rusia le cuesta encontrar gente con la suficiente...no motivación, sino con la posibilidad de enrolarse en el ejército con un sueldo bajo, a su vez correr todo el riesgo que vemos, y debe ser alguien especialista....porque lo contrario es enviar carne de cañón, que ya lo está haciendo, de hecho...
Y esto no lo digo para "reirme" de un ejército profesional, en el que, estoy convencido que hay elementos muy valiosos, pero si lo digo por la chorrada esa de "es que van usando poco, por....la estrategia!", una polla, usan todo lo que tienen sin recurrir a una movilización general de manera oficial


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

Otro incendio en Rusia. Esta vez en Sergiev Posad en el almacén de la Planta Óptica y Mecánica de Zagorsk.

La planta produce dispositivos de visión nocturna, miras de aviación, cámaras termográficas, instalaciones de detección de tipo láser, visores ópticos, binoculares y otras cosas.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es la
> 
> 
> No es la guerra de Ucrania, es la guerra en Ucrania, o la batalla de Ucrania. Si Moscú no mete 250.000 soldados en esa batalla por algo será, puede considerarlo un desperdicio de recursos que le van a ser muy necesarios en otros frentes de batalla.
> ...



Siempre puedes bombardear OTAN's Style


----------



## Kluster (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Disculpad el silencio, llevo un par de semanas de vacaciones en España visitando a la familia.
> Os pego un articulo interesante y la traducción.
> 
> *La Era de los Exterminios VIII -- Cómo destruir Europa Occidental (lo que Estados Unidos va a hacer con Europa)*
> ...



Interesante.

La guerra no es contra Rusia. Es contra EUROPA.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De hecho sería un desperdicio de recursos, pues con 250.000 soldados no tomas completamente un país cuyo tamaño y población es del orden de magnitud de España, y fuertemente apoyado por la OTAN. Y además ¿para qué?.



Y quien ha dicho que tengan que tomar Ucrania? Te he dicho acabar la guerra, ganarla y quedarse con lo que ellos quieran.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Al 70% "del pueblo español" se la suda el Sáhara y eso si saben situarlo en el mapa.
Apoyarán lo que digan sus expertos de cabecera, que pensar es muy cansado y estudiar más....
Cero consideración al "pueblo español". Tiene lo que se merece y con creces.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es la
> 
> 
> No es la guerra de Ucrania, es la guerra en Ucrania, o la batalla de Ucrania. Si Moscú no mete 250.000 soldados en esa batalla por algo será, puede considerarlo un desperdicio de recursos que le van a ser muy necesarios en otros frentes de batalla.
> ...



Moscú no mete más soldados y más material porque les va ha hacer falta cuando la OTAN ataque desde el Oeste y los Americanos, Canadienses y Australianos ataquen China desde el este. Esta es la última oportunidad de Estados Unidos para mantener su cetro de poder y van a ir con todo.

Si China no ha entrado aún en la guerra es porque la misma sabe que necesita algo más de tiempo para construir más submarinos y para convertir esas 350 cabezas nucleares en 8000.

Estamos viendo el armagedón, la última de las batallas, la lucha final entre la luz (representada por la cristiana Rusia) y la oscuridad de los satánicos del deep state americano y su NWO.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que en occidente no hay izquierda. El sistema no lo permite. Derechas, ultraderechas y extremo-centros todos los que quieras. Izquierda prohibida.



Si....claro...no si todavía querréis algo más jodido....


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

A BORDO DEL AIR FORCE ONE, 8 jun (Reuters) - La Casa Blanca espera que la próxima ronda de datos económicos muestre cifras elevadas sobre la inflación, dijo el miércoles a periodistas la secretaria de prensa Karine Jean-Pierre.

En declaraciones a los periodistas mientras el presidente Joe Biden volaba a Los Ángeles, Jean-Pierre dijo que es probable que las cifras de inflación que se publicarán a fines de esta semana muestren más evidencia de alta inflación.

“Esperamos que la cifra de inflación general sea elevada. Y esperamos que la guerra en Ucrania tenga algunos efectos en la inflación subyacente, particularmente cuando se analizan cosas como las tarifas aéreas y el efecto de los costos más altos del combustible para aviones”, dijo.


----------



## rejon (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y quien ha dicho que tengan que tomar Ucrania? Te he dicho acabar la guerra, ganarla y quedarse con lo que ellos quieran.



Que guerra????????INVASION criminal y fascista....que no te enteras joio.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si Moscú quiere, elijan lo que elijan los alemanes o los zulues, la guerra de ucrania se acaba en dos semanas. No tiene más que meter 250.000 soldados bien pertrechados y tomarse en serio la guerra.
> 
> Coño ... que el peso de la guerra lo están llevando las milicias de Dombass ....



Ocurre que, esta "operación" es una guerra por delegación de Rusia contra EEUU.

Así que, la capitulación / rendición/ limpieza de Ucrania no cambiará nada de esa
y continuará hasta que los objetivos se hayan logrado, que como ya sabemos todos
figuran en el 'no ultimátum' de diciembre pasado. Hasta entonces, ofrecer la cuerda
a tu enemigo cuando lo que intenta es ahorcarse.
Poquito a poco...


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> La guerra no es contra Rusia. Es contra EUROPA.



Claro, eso vengo yo afirmando desde hace dos meses y la gente se ríe.

Si Europa es destruida, Estados Unidos se quita un competidor comercial de encima, al principal cliente de Rusia y al principal cliente de China.

Además, una vez que Europa quede arrasada, los americanos pueden venir con un "Plan Mashall II" (el cual no fue más que un preśtamo con intereses de usurero) a volver a colonizarnos. Es un win-win: Destruyes un competidor y debilitas a otros dos. Y así ganas algo de tiempo antes de la inevitable caída.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La realidad es que, los sueldos en el ejército son bastante bajos, por lo que a Rusia le cuesta encontrar gente con la suficiente...no motivación, sino con la posibilidad de enrolarse en el ejército con un sueldo bajo, a su vez correr todo el riesgo que vemos, y debe ser alguien especialista....porque lo contrario es enviar carne de cañón, que ya lo está haciendo, de hecho...
> Y esto no lo digo para "reirme" de un ejército profesional, en el que, estoy convencido que hay elementos muy valiosos, pero si lo digo por la chorrada esa de "es que van usando poco, por....la estrategia!", una polla, usan todo lo que tienen sin recurrir a una movilización general de manera oficial



El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.

Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Siempre puedes bombardear OTAN's Style



No, no puede bombardear a un pueblo hermano. Aparte que bombardear estilo OTAN te garantiza ser un criminal de guerra, pero no la victoria, al fin y al cabo ¿qué guerras han ganado los criminales de guerra de la OTAN?.

Ninguna que no haya sido contra oponentes muy debilitados y aislados de cualquier posible ayuda.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Jun 2022)

Rusia e Irán se comprometen a fortalecer lazos bilaterales


Irán propone que se use otra moneda para evadir las sanciones de USA









What Iran’s membership of Shanghai Cooperation Organisation means


Iran’s membership in the organisation is a success, but its extent will likely be limited in the short term.




www.aljazeera.com









__





Deputy FM: Iran proposes single SCO currency - IRNA English







en.irna.ir





A ver cómo lo manejan desde China viendo los países que conforma el SCO

China, India, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Rusia, Pakistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan e Irán

Con Armenia, Azerbaijan, Cambodia, Nepal, Sri Lanka y Turquía como compañeros de diálogo

Egipto, Qatar y Arabia Saudí también recientemente...

De la wiki...

A pesar de que la declaración fundacional de la OCS afirma que no es una alianza hecha contra otras naciones o regiones y se adhiere al principio de transparencia, la mayoría de los observadores consideran que uno de los objetivos principales de la OCS es servir de contrapeso a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos, evitando conflictos que permitirían la intervención estadounidense en regiones limítrofes con Rusia y China.

¿Podríamos llegar al punto de que tenga que intervenir la SCO económicamente y quizás militarmente?


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.
> 
> Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.



La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.


----------



## Hao X (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.
> 
> Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.



Yo en la actualidad manejo 2 tesis: o bien hay algún acuerdo entre las sombras que no conocemos, o bien Rusia quiere mantener una guerra de baja intensidad permanente para que UA no entre en la UE ni en la OTAN.


----------



## Cosmopolita (8 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Todavía sin confirmar, pero en diferentes cuentas estoy viendo mucho la siguiente fotografía
> 
> traduzco: _según fuentes de la RuAF, se supone que es, posiblemente, la primera evidencia de un posible T-14 Armata, o sistemas del mismo en otras naves de tanques de la RuAF, que se están desplegando en el teatro de operaciones de la UKR.
> 
> ...



En 2014 aquí se dijo que iban atener 2000 mil operativos en 2020. Cuando cuestioné tanto la fecha, como el número me cayó de todo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y quien ha dicho que tengan que tomar Ucrania? Te he dicho acabar la guerra, ganarla y quedarse con lo que ellos quieran.



No acaban la guerra, si acaso un espejismo de victoria en lo que no es más que una batalla de la guerra.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, si es incompetencia. Que un yonki de la gasolina sancione al que tiene la garrafa es de gilipollas. Es tan de gilipollas, tan de incompetente, que la gente no se lo cree y piensa que hay un plan oculto detrás, una jugada de ajedrez. Nadie se cree que puedan ser tan inútiles, tiene que haber algo más que el común de los mortales no ve. Pues no, no hay nada, solo estupidez.



Tu argumentación es infantil. Bien podríamos admitir que alguna nación cayese en eso. Alguna de carácter autoritario, donde un líder con demasiado poder así proceda pero ¿cómo explicamos el actuar de tantas naciones dentro del grupo 'occidental'? vale que podría ser una mala interpretación de las consecuencias en un principio, pero viendo que 'la linde' termina ¿cómo la siguen? no se puede ser tan estúpido ni tan necio. Y no se puede admitir que tantas naciones y con tantos expertos, persistan en un error que cualquier conflorero medio de Burbuja ve claramente. A ver si nos pensamos que en realidad estamos en el Elíseo y somos dioses, y de ahí nuestra preclara clarividencia.

Lo que sucede es que Washington y Londres están dinamitando Europa a la que tienen sometida y muy bien controlada. Es la respuesta más coherente y sencilla. Aquí somos como Prometeo, cada día baja un águila a devorar nuestro hígado. Un águila calva. Y mientras, un dragón rojo se relame con el espectáculo.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ocurre que, esta "operación" es una guerra por delegación de Rusia contra EEUU.
> 
> Así que, la capitulación / rendición/ limpieza de Ucrania no cambiará nada de esa
> y continuará hasta que los objetivos se hayan logrado, que como ya sabemos todos
> ...



Y dale .... que los yankis no van a guerrear con los rusos. Harán otras cosas, pero guerrear no. Pueden gastar recursos en Ucrania tranquilamente y acabar esta historia ya.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde* y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
> Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.



   No lo veran tus ojos.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tu argumentación es infantil. Bien podríamos admitir que alguna nación cayese en eso. Alguna de carácter autoritario, donde un líder con demasiado poder así proceda pero ¿cómo explicamos el actuar de tantas naciones dentro del grupo 'occidental'? vale que podría ser una mala interpretación de las consecuencias en un principio, pero viendo que 'la linde' termina ¿cómo la siguen? no se puede ser tan estúpido ni tan necio. Y no se puede admitir que tantas naciones y con tantos expertos, persistan en un error que cualquier conflorero medio de Burbuja ve claramente. A ver si nos pensamos que en realidad estamos en el Elíseo y somos dioses, y de ahí nuestra preclara clarividencia.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que Washington y Londres están dinamitando Europa a la que tienen sometida y muy bien controlada. Es la respuesta más coherente y sencilla. Aquí somos como Prometeo, cada día baja un águila a devorar nuestro hígado. Un águila calva. Y mientras, un dragón rojo se relame con el espectáculo.



Estados Unidos ha tenido desde 1945 para infiltrar a la CIA en todos los estamentos europeos: Absolutamente a ni un solo lider europeo se le ha permitido gobernar sin la aprobación de Estados Unidos.

Solo somos una colonia con una ilusión de autonomía. Somos parte del imperio: Estados vasallos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Jun 2022)

Otra vista distinta de este combate.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
> Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.



No hombre no, sería el final


----------



## K0laps0 (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.
> 
> Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.



Para que? Va avanzando poco a poco, desgastando no solo a Ucrania, sino a toda Europa que se ha puesto una soga al cuello. Rota tropas para no desgastar las y desmoralizarlas, puede aguantar con lo que tiene metido casi indefinidamente y sabe de sobra que tarde o temprano caerá el ejercicio ucraniano por bajas y falta de moral. Mientras está quemando los arsenales de la OTAN poco a poco.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No lo veran tus ojos.



Como folles igual que argumentas no vas a tener novia en la puta vida.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.
> 
> Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.



Pero si Putin se ha quejado y con razón que tiene que destinar mucho dinero en defensa porque es un país muy apetecible y tiene poca población. Es muy fácil pegarle un bocado y en ello han estado y estaban desde la disolución de la URSS.

No, Rusia no necesita una Ucrania despoblada y yo creo que se cuidará muy mucho de quedarse con todo el país porque sabe que sin población no le sirve ni de amortiguación de daños.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No hombre no, sería el final



¿Y te crees que no es lo que buscan? Tío, después de muchos años leyendo y razonando he llegado a la conclusión de que esa gente ya no se mueve por pasta. Se mueven por temas mucho más siniestros.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

jajajajja todo dios abandona la puta mierda ukra

It's a disaster! German officials have said that Germany can't send the IRIS-T SLM ground-based air defense system to Ukraine before November or December and the promised four MARS II MLRS will also not be delivered before winter because of problems with software and ammunition.

a ver que si te los mando pero... mañana !!!...


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
> Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.



Deja eso que fumas. No te hace bien


----------



## K0laps0 (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> jajajajja todo dios abandona la puta mierda ukra
> 
> It's a disaster! German officials have said that Germany can't send the IRIS-T SLM ground-based air defense system to Ukraine before November or December and the promised four MARS II MLRS will also not be delivered before winter because of problems with software and ammunition.



Quiero pensar que es que simplemente no se lo quieren enviar, porque de ser cierto pita mierda de ejército, como para tener que entrar en guerra de repente....


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Y te crees que no es lo que buscan? Tío, después de muchos años leyendo y razonando he llegado a la conclusión de que esa gente ya no se mueve por pasta. Se mueven por temas mucho más siniestros.



Ya, pero ellos quieren jodernos pero no joderse ellos.

Inverosímil


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

España esta colocando actualmente deuda a 10 años al 2,5%, lo que supone el tipo mas elevado desde julio de 2014:


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tu argumentación es infantil. Bien podríamos admitir que alguna nación cayese en eso. Alguna de carácter autoritario, donde un líder con demasiado poder así proceda pero ¿cómo explicamos el actuar de tantas naciones dentro del grupo 'occidental'? vale que podría ser una mala interpretación de las consecuencias en un principio, pero viendo que 'la linde' termina ¿cómo la siguen? no se puede ser tan estúpido ni tan necio. Y no se puede admitir que tantas naciones y con tantos expertos, persistan en un error que cualquier conflorero medio de Burbuja ve claramente. A ver si nos pensamos que en realidad estamos en el Elíseo y somos dioses, y de ahí nuestra preclara clarividencia.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que Washington y Londres están dinamitando Europa a la que tienen sometida y muy bien controlada. Es la respuesta más coherente y sencilla. Aquí somos como Prometeo, cada día baja un águila a devorar nuestro hígado. Un águila calva. Y mientras, un dragón rojo se relame con el espectáculo.



Ah .... pero tu te crees que todo esto es bueno para USA Y GB o qué? Yo creo que no, eh? Pierden tanto o más que la propia Europa. Por lo pronto el 42 % por ciento del comercio mundial ya no es en dólares y bajando. Hace un año era el 35 % . Por supuesto nadie que aprecie sus divisas las va a dejar en instituciones occidentales, se las roban por la cara si no obedecen. De hecho todo el que puede se las está llevando. Cómo crees tu que deja eso a USA?

Lo dicho: unos auténticos descerebrados los que han tenido esta ocurrencia.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Jun 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Quiero pensar que es que simplemente no se lo quieren enviar, porque de ser cierto pita mierda de ejército, como para tener que entrar en guerra de repente....



Efectivamente, no se los quieren enviar.

Alemania está deseando que esto termine y pasar la página lo más pronto posible.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Deja eso que fumas. No te hace bien



Vamos a ver: ¿Te crees que la OTAN ha montado este puto pollo para dejar que Rusia gane la guerra por goleada?
Estados Unidos no va a parar hasta que Rusia arrase Europa.

Tío, la paradoja de Tucidides: Cuando un imperio cae y otro le toma el relevo siempre hay una guerra, siempre.


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En 2014 aquí se dijo que iban atener 2000 mil operativos en 2020. Cuando cuestioné tanto la fecha, como el número me cayó de todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Menos mal que no eres rencoroso.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya, pero ellos quieren jodernos pero no joderse ellos.
> 
> Inverosímil



Y quienes son "ellos"... Ellos son esos que pueden pasarse cinco años en un bunker de 10.000m2 rodeados de champán, y de putas


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ejército ruso en todas sus ramas tiene 1 millón de miembros y 2 millones de reservistas. Han comprometido en ucrania unos 100.000 tios más 80.000 de las repúblicas. Para decretar una movilización general aun tiene que movilizar antes a 2.900.000 tios.
> 
> Si no meten más cera es porque, por alguna extraña razón, Putin no quiere.



No puede....


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Y te crees que no es lo que buscan? Tío, después de muchos años leyendo y razonando he llegado a la conclusión de que esa gente ya no se mueve por pasta. Se mueven por temas mucho más siniestros.



Por ahi irian los tiros... Su nivel de "psicópatia" es algo inimaginable.
Y lo entrecomillo porque en realidad va más allá de eso...


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Para que? Va avanzando poco a poco, desgastando no solo a Ucrania, sino a toda Europa que se ha puesto una soga al cuello. Rota tropas para no desgastar las y desmoralizarlas, puede aguantar con lo que tiene metido casi indefinidamente y sabe de sobra que tarde o temprano caerá el ejercicio ucraniano por bajas y falta de moral. Mientras está quemando los arsenales de la OTAN poco a poco.



Y ahora tiene a decenas de miles de soldados experimentados.
Mis mandos en la mili habían visto la misma guerra que yo, la peli del soldado Ryan y ya está.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por ahi irian los tiros... Su nivel de "psicópatia" es algo inimaginable.
> Y lo entrecomillo porque en realidad va más allá de eso...



Correcto: Esa gente tiene una religión. Y te aseguro que no es la que Cristo predicó.
Esa gente son fanáticos religiosos, pero del "otro lado" y a un fanático religioso no le importa morir, le importa lo que tendrá después de la muerte.

Además da igual que creas o no creas en esos temas: Ellos si que creen, así que estamos jodidos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
> Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.



Tienes un buen camello.

Que no tienen nada que perder?. Para empezar sus ciudades.

Los gringos son unos bocas y cobardes hasta la médula. Jamás se van a meter directamente con nadie que sea capaz de llevar la guerra a sus ciudades.

Pero si no se atreven con el gordo ni tan siquiera con Irán por muchas ganas que les tengan.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Como folles igual que argumentas no vas a tener novia en la puta vida.



En 2014 también decían los fans de Putin que no invadía Ucrania porque la respuesta de la OTAN sería fulminante. Ya ves la respuesta de la OTAN: revolver hasta el útlimo ucraniano.


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Correcto: Esa gente tiene una religión. Y te aseguro que no es la que Cristo predicó.
> Esa gente son fanáticos religiosos, pero del "otro lado" y a un fanático religioso no le importa morir, le importa lo que tendrá después de la muerte.
> 
> Además da igual que creas o no creas en esos temas: Ellos si que creen, así que estamos jodidos.



Y han pisado el acelerador porque tienen prisa (y menos tiempo): doblemente peligrosos.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Tienes un buen camello.
> 
> Que no tienen nada que perder?. Para empezar sus ciudades.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver tío, no sé qué me estás contando: Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy casado con una americana. Así que después de cinco años viviendo en Estados Unidos creo conocer bastante este país.

A los americanos no les gobiernan "los americanos": Les gobierna una élite de pirados que no tienen nada que ver con lo que sale por la televisión.
Ni Biden, ni Blinker ni ninguno de esos manda una mierda: Son marionetas del Deep State, el cual lleva gobernando Estados Unidos desde hace cien años.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah .... pero tu te crees que todo esto es bueno para USA Y GB o qué? Yo creo que no, eh? Pierden tanto o más que la propia Europa. Por lo pronto el 42 % por ciento del comercio mundial ya no es en dólares y bajando. Hace un año era el 35 % . Por supuesto nadie que aprecie sus divisas las va a dejar en bancos occidentales. De hecho todo el que puede se las está llevando. Cómo crees tu que deja eso a USA?



Lo del desuso del dolar era algo que se estaba gestando mucho antes, de hecho se habló sobre ello en estos mismos foros incluso antes de la plandemia. Los beneficios para USA no paran de salir en noticias aportadas por nuestros compañeros cada 2X3. Beneficios, seamos claros, principalmente para las corporaciones que controlas la producción de armamento y la venta de hidrocarburos ¿de veras tengo que detallarte esto?

Los anglos sabían que se estaba preparando el escenario para sacar al dolar como divisa preferente. Lo sabíamos aquí ya hace años ¿recuerdas? y eso es algo que con o sin guerra en Ucrania, habría terminado sucediendo. Lo que han hecho es implosionar el sistema buscando detener ese cambio que les hundiría irremediablemente (otra cosa es que lo consigan).

La verdad, es que esto es tan obvio, que me resulta incómodo tener que explicártelo. Es de 1º de Primaria en Burbuja.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En 2014 también decían los fans de Putin que no invadía Ucrania porque la respuesta de la OTAN sería fulminante. Ya ves la respuesta de la OTAN: revolver hasta el útlimo ucraniano.



Me parece que el asunto es más complicado que eso: Repasa mis comentarios de los últimos dos meses. En los mismos expongo hechos y razones por lo cuales creo que va a haber una guerra nuclear en Europa. No voy a volver a explicarlo todo desde el principio.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

putin se estara descojonando en las sesiones de quimio pensando en los ukronazis cuando lleguen las primeras nevadas y las temperaturas a -20 grados... buua y en letonia... si sigue la guerra para noviembre para españa ... porque ni una burbuja de gas va a llegar a letonia

a ver como vacio el circuito de agua de la casa para que no explote....


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tu argumentación es infantil. Bien podríamos admitir que alguna nación cayese en eso. Alguna de carácter autoritario, donde un líder con demasiado poder así proceda pero ¿cómo explicamos el actuar de tantas naciones dentro del grupo 'occidental'? vale que podría ser una mala interpretación de las consecuencias en un principio, pero viendo que 'la linde' termina ¿cómo la siguen? no se puede ser tan estúpido ni tan necio. Y no se puede admitir que tantas naciones y con tantos expertos, persistan en un error que cualquier conflorero medio de Burbuja ve claramente. A ver si nos pensamos que en realidad estamos en el Elíseo y somos dioses, y de ahí nuestra preclara clarividencia.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que Washington y Londres están dinamitando Europa a la que tienen sometida y muy bien controlada. Es la respuesta más coherente y sencilla. Aquí somos como Prometeo, cada día baja un águila a devorar nuestro hígado. Un águila calva. Y mientras, un dragón rojo se relame con el espectáculo.



Y Alemania se ha puesto de su lado, y por tu mismo razonamiento no puede ser por error o ignorancia, aunque desconocemos la verdadera razón.

Merkel tal vez la conozca.


----------



## Mort Cinder (8 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Efectivamente, no se los quieren enviar.
> 
> Alemania está deseando que esto termine y pasar la página lo más pronto posible.



Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.

¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos a ver tío, no sé qué me estás contando: Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy casado con una americana. Así que después de cinco años viviendo en Estados Unidos creo conocer bastante este país.
> 
> A los americanos no les gobiernan "los americanos": Les gobierna una élite de pirados que no tienen nada que ver con lo que sale por la televisión.
> Ni Biden, ni Blinker ni ninguno de esos manda una mierda: *Son marionetas del Deep State, el cual lleva gobernando Estados Unidos desde hace cien años.*



Pues ya deberías saber que no guerrean más que cuando pueden ganar la guerra. Antes verás un golpe de estado de los militares en USA que empezar una guerra nuclear con Rusia o china.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.
> 
> ¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr



Lo que pasa es que España, como buen estado vasallo obedece al amo. Por cierto: Alemania tiene 109 instalaciones americanas en su territorio y la propia constitución alemana fue ayudada a redactar por los americanos. Además alemania lleva siendo sometida a experimentos sociales por parte de la CIA desde 1945, así que yo creo que tampoco teneis mucho qué decir.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, mermao, en España no hay izquierda porque Franco la exterminó físicamente, solo hay derecha franquista y derecha otánica, nada mas, bueno, y subnormales como tú.



Osea que en España no hay izquierda: el PSOE, Podemos, Bildu y Esquerra son de derechas, igual que los 12 millones que les votan.
Para un izquierdoso su partido siempre está lleno de infiltrados.
Con razón acabáis siempre a pioletazos.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y Alemania se ha puesto de su lado, y por tu mismo razonamiento no puede ser por error o ignorancia, aunque desconocemos la verdadera razón.
> 
> Merkel tal vez la conozca.



A mi entender, esa razón es que están a las órdenes de Washington-Londres por gusto o por fuerza... o ambas. Si hace falta lo explico otra vez, el mundo anglosajón no puede permitir una Europa unida a Rusia, seríamos más poderosos que ellos. igualmente, no puede permitir que China siga medrando con sus exportaciones. Están intentando matar dos pájaros de un tiro, la unión euroasiática y China ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.
> 
> ¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr



¿90% de vacunados y aún te haces esas preguntas?


----------



## hartman (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.
> 
> ¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr



como pais putilla solo obedecemos al amo.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues ya deberías saber que no guerrean más que cuando pueden ganar la guerra. *Antes verás un golpe de estado de los militares en USA que empezar una guerra nuclear con Rusia o china.*



Ya, lo que pasa es que a esa gente (los que mandan de verdad) les están empezando a entrar las prisas (cosas de fechas, eventos, temas religiosos y tal). aquí se ha explicado ya muchas veces.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

El petróleo en precio récord de todos los tiempos para los europeos. Aún cuando en dólares no ha alcanzado su récord histórico, jamás un barril había costado tantos euros. Nuestra moneda ha sido devaluada y no nos habíamos dado cuenta


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo del desuso del dolar era algo que se estaba gestando mucho antes, de hecho se habló sobre ello en estos mismos foros incluso antes de la plandemia. Los beneficios para USA no paran de salir en noticias aportadas por nuestros compañeros cada 2X3. Beneficios, seamos claros, principalmente para las corporaciones que controlas la producción de armamento y la venta de hidrocarburos ¿de veras tengo que detallarte esto?
> 
> Los anglos sabían que se estaba preparando el escenario para sacar al dolar como divisa preferente. Lo sabíamos aquí ya hace años ¿recuerdas? y eso es algo que con o sin guerra en Ucrania, habría terminado sucediendo. *Lo que han hecho es implosionar el sistema buscando detener ese cambio que les hundiría irremediablemente (otra cosa es que lo consigan).*
> 
> La verdad, es que esto es tan obvio, que me resulta incómodo tener que explicártelo. Es de 1º de Primaria en Burbuja.



Ya .... y para detener ese cambio, en vez de dar una imagen confiable al resto del mundo, se dedican a robar las reservas de los que les caen mal. Pues muy listos no son tus maquiavelitos, no?


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jun 2022)

U.S. Lacks a Clear Picture of Ukraine’s War Strategy, Officials Say


Intelligence agencies know far more about Russia’s military, even as the United States ships billions of dollars in weapons to the Ukrainians.




www.nytimes.com





Los gusanos dicen saben más lo que hace Rusia, que lo que sucede con el ejército ucraniano y las armas que les envían.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jun 2022)

_(...)Y no me importa que me digan_
_que yo soy un viva la vida,
porque vivo sin compromiso,
no me da vergüenza ninguna
vida tengo na más que una,
yo no creo en el paraíso,
para mi es mucho más carota
el que me acusa de grifota,
con la baba llena de whisky.

Soy,
lo que tú quieras que sea
pero sinvergüenza no soy,
cuando veo en esta puerca humanidad
tantos crímenes sin nombre,
de sinvergüenza ni hablar
me da vergüenza de ser un hombre..._

Letra y música* Juan Carlos Aragón (Capitán Veneno) DEP*
Chirigota Los Yesterday 1999. Carnaval de Cádiz.



 1999.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

para los.maricones sotanicos del.foro...

no vayais a rusia... espero que prohiban netflix forever


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, lo que pasa es que a esa gente (los que mandan de verdad) les están empezando a entrar las prisas (cosas de fechas, eventos, temas religiosos y tal). aquí se ha explicado ya muchas veces.



En estados unidos manda mucha gente. Manda el lobby de los del rifle, el lobby de los del gas, el lobby de los cerealistas, el lobby de wall street, el lobby de los pijos de Silicon Valley, el lobby de los evangélicos, el lobby de los transportistas, el lobby ...... sigo? El Congreso parece una oficina de lobbistas presentando el "recibí" de las donaciones. Es imposible que gente tan dispar tenga los mismos intereses, no se pueden poner de acuerdo nunca. Con ese panorama es imposible planificar nada. Lo que es bueno para unos es malo para otros. Lo que ocurre ahora, con este presidente, es que algunos de esos lobbystas y algunos think tanks formados por algunos descerebrados salidos de la Ivy League tienen más influencia que los demás sobre él. Lo que no quiere decir que el resto no tenga ninguna influencia o que no puedan montar un golpe de estado si ven que la cosa de va de madre y pueden acabar en un páramo radiactivo. No sería el primero que se monta en USA.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Jun 2022)

Ya nadie puede esconder la recesión 



Finales de 2022. Será en octubre.
Principios de 2023, no llegamos a marzo.

Seguimos con estanflación y luego...


----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades de Vilnius aprueban el desmantelamiento del monumento en el cementerio de Antakalnis, el mayor lugar de enterramiento de soldados soviéticos en Lituania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se permiten estas humillaciones sin sentido por un único motivo, y es que tienen al matón detrás, y puede que algún día acaben arrepintiendose porque el matón ya no este detrás o necesiten cualquier cosa de su vecino más poderoso.


alnitak dijo:


> España esta colocando actualmente deuda a 10 años al 2,5%, lo que supone el tipo mas elevado desde julio de 2014:



Y con la inflación al 8 % jamas han perdido tanto los compradores de esa deuda ...


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

la gran federacion rusa en siria y con la *Z

*


----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vamos a ver tío, no sé qué me estás contando: Vivo en Estados Unidos y estoy casado con una americana. Así que después de cinco años viviendo en Estados Unidos creo conocer bastante este país.
> 
> A los americanos no les gobiernan "los americanos": Les gobierna una élite de pirados que no tienen nada que ver con lo que sale por la televisión.
> Ni Biden, ni Blinker ni ninguno de esos manda una mierda: Son marionetas del Deep State, el cual lleva gobernando Estados Unidos desde hace cien años.



Pues lo mismo que en España. Al morado chepudo, se lo quitaron de encima desde Europa de un zarpazo. Y la Ana Botín, se carga a su padre tranquilamente y se folla a Antonia cuando le apetece.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.
> 
> ¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr



Te lo voy a explicar. Cuando empezó la guerra nuestro Presidente llamó a todos los ex-presidentes de España para consultarles.

¿Que crees que le dijeron estos? Le explicaron quién manda de verdad en España, y no es ni Rusia ni Alemania.


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> El petróleo en precio récord de todos los tiempos para los europeos. Aún cuando en dólares no ha alcanzado su récord histórico, jamás un barril había costado tantos euros. Nuestra moneda ha sido devaluada y no nos habíamos dado cuenta



Esto es clave: antes el valor del euro frente al dolar proporcionaba un "colchon relativo" frente al encarecimiento en dolares del barril... a dia de hoy esto ha desaparecido y como los europeos somos completamente dependientes de otros países en temas de combustibles fósiles, el tema es mucho mas serio de lo que piensan los sojitas


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que en España no hay izquierda: el *PSOE, Podemos, Bildu y Esquerra *son de derechas, igual que los 12 millones que les votan.
> Para un izquierdoso su partido siempre está lleno de infiltrados.
> Con razón acabáis siempre a pioletazos.



De esos cuatro, rojos de verdad son los de Bildu y se están ablandando. PSOE y Esquerra son sucursales de la Internacional Liberal por la Ortoxia Económica y Podemos es algo así como Cáritas.

En España no se permite más. Incluso Cáritas parece peligroso a los oligarcas. No tienes más que ver las millonadas que se han gastado para destruirlos.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esto es clave: antes el valor del euro frente al dolar proporcionaba un "colchon relativo" frente al encarecimiento en dolares del barril... a dia de hoy esto ha desaparecido y como los europeos somos completamente dependientes de otros países en temas de combustibles fósiles, el tema es mucho mas serio de lo que piensan los sojitas






Nos hemos hinchado a emitir deuda para los fondos NEXT y claro ... cotización del euro a la mierda y además tenemos tipos a cero pues es lo que hay ... EEUU mientras ya ha subido tipos.


----------



## Expected (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Por favor....PROHIBIDO poner un vídeo de Lavrov sin poner debajo una foto o vídeo de su primogénita, para levantar el ánimo y soñar con que nos desnazifiquen también.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jun 2022)

No sé si ironizas, pero estoy convencido que con lo de Marruecos y Ucrania lo que persigue el Sepulturero es una foto con Biden. El portero de discoteca no da para más.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

ataque ruso a una planta de fabricacion de armas en kharkov

por otro lado se estan agotando las municiones en ucrania ya que tienen que usar municion sovietica y no queda en toda europa

tic tac tic tac


----------



## Mort Cinder (8 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar. Cuando empezó la guerra nuestro Presidente llamó a todos los ex-presidentes de España para consultarles.
> 
> ¿Que crees que le dijeron estos? Le explicaron quién manda de verdad en España, y no es ni Rusia ni Alemania.



Pero vamos a ver … a Alemania los EEUU la tienen muchísimo más cogida por los cojones que a España. Alemania tiene muchas más papeletas de vasallaje Useño que España. España no pinta nada y podría perfectamente permitirse el lujo de hacer no ya un Orbán, pero por lo menos escurrir el bulto y pasar desapercibida. Pues hace todo lo contrario y anuncia, sin que nadie se lo exigiese, que manda los Leo … amos no me jodas, eso no hay por dónde cogerlo.


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Por favor....PROHIBIDO poner un vídeo de Lavrov sin poner debajo una foto o vídeo de su primogénita, para levantar el ánimo y soñar con que nos desnazifiquen también.









Aqui esta: вот она


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

Secretario general de la OPEP: "La OPEP se está quedando sin capacidad... con la excepción de 2 o 3 miembros, todos están al máximo... el mundo necesita aceptar este hecho brutal". De la Conferencia RBC.


de bloomberg

*Oil Prices Are ‘Nowhere Near’ Peak Yet, Says OPEC Member UAE*

China’s recovery from Covid will bring greater consumption
OPEC can’t guarantee sufficient supply alone, says Al Mazrouei


----------



## Zhukov (8 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Ayer no pude publicar nada, estos informes son de ayer, útiles porque describen la situación general y perspectivas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El parte de ayer y hoy, análisis, pérdidas de Ucrania, vídeos

*Parte de guerra 08/06/2022 – informe especial*










Parte de guerra 08/06/2022 – informe especial


AYER 07 JUNIO Resumen de Readovka Resumen de las operaciones de combate del 7 de junio de 2022 -Vladislav Ugolny Brevemente: direction Dirección Kharkpv-línea del frente sin cambios. La lucha conti…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver … a Alemania los EEUU la tienen muchísimo más cogida por los cojones que a España. Alemania tiene muchas más papeletas de vasallaje Useño que España. España no pinta nada y podría perfectamente permitirse el lujo de hacer no ya un Orbán, pero por lo menos escurrir el bulto y pasar desapercibida. Pues hace todo lo contrario y anuncia, sin que nadie se lo exigiese, que manda los Leo … amos no me jodas, eso no hay por dónde cogerlo.



España anuncia que manda los leopard porque sabe que no puede al no tener el permiso alemán..
Los políticos mienten aquí igual que en todas partes. Han visto que la mayoria de la gente apoya a Ucrania y le dicen a la gente lo que está quiere oír. Y dentro de tres meses la gente se habrá olvidado de Ucrania y a hablar de otra cosa.

¿O es que alguien se acuerda ya de las mujeres afganas?

Aquí lo único que importa es que Pedro Sánchez se haga la foto con Biden en la cumbre de la OTAN y nos vendan lo importante que es. Lo mismo que Aznar hizo en las Azores.


----------



## kikepm (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por ahi irian los tiros... Su nivel de "psicópatia" es algo inimaginable.
> Y lo entrecomillo porque en realidad va más allá de eso...



Las personas inteligentes buscan el conocimiento por encima de todo, pero les da igual el poder.

El poder lo persiguen los psicópatas inseguros que desean el control aunque ello suponga exterminar todo lo que les rodea. Nadie sano mentalmente se hace político.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Secretario general de la OPEP: "La OPEP se está quedando sin capacidad... con la excepción de 2 o 3 miembros, todos están al máximo... el mundo necesita aceptar este hecho brutal". De la Conferencia RBC.



La OPEP lleva diciendo que se queda _sin capacidad_ desde los años sesenta del pasado siglo. Que vale que tú seas nuevo pero los demás no.
Prueba otra cosa.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos ha tenido desde 1945 para infiltrar a la CIA en todos los estamentos europeos: Absolutamente a ni un solo lider europeo se le ha permitido gobernar sin la aprobación de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Solo somos una colonia con una ilusión de autonomía. Somos parte del imperio: Estados vasallos.



Pero que estamentos, si lo infiltrado es toda la población, y desde antes de 1945.

Pero a ver, tú, tus padres, tus hijos, y hasta tus abuelos si eres joven ¿con qué referentes culturales se han criado?, ¿qué visión del mundo y su historia han mamado desde la infancia?, ¿con que referentes, mitos, iconos, han soñado?.

Pues con los creados por Hollywood y toda la inmensa industria del entretenimiento, la música pop, los personajes de las teleseries, los mitos del rock and roll norteamericanos o ingleses y sus valores.

Ayer hablaban aquí de las Adidas y los rusos en Afganistán. Y no solo las Adidas, y toda la mitología del cine yanqui y la guerra de Vietnam, y la estética vaquera, y el tabaco Marlboro, y la música rock, y las poses a lo Rambo... todo eso llegaba a la juventud de la URSS y contribuyó enormemente a que aceptaran la desarticulación de la URSS para ser como esos americanos de la pantalla.

Adivinad quién es y a quién imita este. Sexta columna por definición:


----------



## kikepm (8 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> España anuncia que manda los leopard porque sabe que no puede al no tener el permiso alemán..
> Los políticos mienten aquí igual que en todas partes. Han visto que la mayoria de la gente apoya a Ucrania y le dicen a la gente lo que está quiere oír. Y dentro de tres meses la gente se habrá olvidado de Ucrania y a hablar de otra cosa.
> 
> ¿O es que alguien se acuerda ya de las mujeres afganas?



La gente quiere oir lo que los psicópatas previamente establecieron en sus mentes por medio de la propaganda institucionalizada y sistemática (cuando desde 2014 se habló en los medios del conflicto en Ucrania y de los bombardeos en el Dombas?).

Los psicópatas quieren el control, el poder absoluto, la quintaesencia de lo que significa el estado y la causa por la que existe.

Lo hemos visto en funcionamiento práctico durante los dos años de COVID-19. Ni una sola verdad en los medios durante todo este tiempo, salvo quizás la eficacia de la distancia interpersonal.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya .... y para detener ese cambio, en vez de dar una imagen confiable al resto del mundo, se dedican a robar las reservas de los que les caen mal. Pues muy listos no son tus maquiavelitos, no?



No. Para detener ese cambio, destruyen el 'tablero de juego comercial internacional'. Luego provocarán una guerra civil en USA para aislarse del resto. Entonces, el avispero que han estado preparando en Oriente Próximo, caerá sobre Europa. China se quedará sin mercado, Rusia en medio del follón y a ver como sale, y Europa en llamas. Lo llevo advirtiendo desde hace años en estos mismos foros. Ahora puedes seguir riéndote lo que quieras, no me afecta. Es más, me alegraría mucho de que terminases teniendo razón, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## AdrianL (8 Jun 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Resvmen de la gvarra de Vcraña, plis.



ok


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

os lafo ??


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me temo que ha alcanzado los GALONES, de opinar con fundamento, en octubre ene este pais va ser el mes de la vena hinchada, esto es un polvorín y las charos españolas no quieren renunciar a anda porqueyolovalgo etc..
> 
> el ostión de realidad aumentada va ser épico, preveo un 50% de negacionistas de la realidad 50% de realistas con ansiedad depresión y pesimismo crónico, bastantes suicidios, otra pandemia para amedrentarnos etc..
> 
> ...



Este país y gran parte de Europa. Eso también lo predije hace años. Hemeroteca burbujera confirma.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

The EU has serious financial problems because of Ukraine, Brussels may reconsider its budget policy-The Financial Times

The Financial Times writes that "the burning of reserves to cover Kiev's expenses" is beginning to "cause alarm."‼


nos quedamos sin los.fondos ... se los han gaztado en farlopa para el comico


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

s400 en la.isla.esa.de las serpientea... a ver ai se atreven a ir por alli ..

UK: Michael Clark, for Sky News, reports that the Russian forces have delivered an S-400 air defence system to the Zmeiny island.
NATO recon aircraft have avoided entering Ukrainian air space. They were flying over the black sea to the south and turning around.


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os lafo ??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083856



Parece limpia


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

turquia se pone ya del lado ruso....era de espeear que se generara el.tipico momentonde giro total.. siempre pasa en situaciones de tension extrema

Turkey considers fair demands of the Russian Federation to lift sanctions

Russia has the right to seek the lifting of restrictions on their exports in exchange for the unblocking of Ukrainian ports -Turkish Foreign Minister Cavusoglu.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Parece limpia




y depilada.. las rusas.siempre depiladas


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. Para detener ese cambio, destruyen el 'tablero de juego comercial internacional'. Luego provocarán una guerra civil en USA para aislarse del resto. Entonces, el avispero que han estado preparando en Oriente Próximo, caerá sobre Europa. China se quedará sin mercado, Rusia en medio del follón y a ver como sale, y Europa en llamas. Lo llevo advirtiendo desde hace años en estos mismos foros. Ahora puedes seguir riéndote lo que quieras, no me afecta. Es más, me alegraría mucho de que terminases teniendo razón, pero va a ser que no.



Vale ... pues al fenómeno que se le ha ocurrido éso muy listo no es. Tiene cero probabilidades de salir bien. Luego volvemos a lo que decía yo: son gilipollas que no saben por donde les da el aire y la están cagando bien cagada.

Cómo se va a quedar China sin mercado? Solo China es USA+UE+Japon+Australia+unos cuantos. A quién se le ocurre que esa gente se va a quedar sin mercado mientras tengan materias primas y disciplina? Pues eso, a un mermao.

Lo que te digo desde el primer post, y tu me dices que no, es que occidente la esta cagando y parece que la estrategia la ha diseñao un mono borracho. Tu me dices que no, que han pensao todo eso que tu dices y son muy listos. Bueno pues te digo que esa estrategia solo se le ocurre a un mono borracho.

En realidad tampoco es tan complicao como tu dices. Simplemente se han comportao con el oponente como se comportan con cualquier oponente desde hace 400 años. La diferencia es que no han tenido en cuenta que los rusos pueden defenderse y eso están haciendo. Han calculado mal la situación y como recular no es opción seguirán error tras error hasta el error final. Los chinos se frotan las manos.

Y Europa no se va arruinar. En el momento oportuno pasarán todos en manada de comerle el ciruelo al yanki a comerle el ciruelo al chino. Habrá un periodo de transición un poco complicado pero tampoco va a ser el fin del mundo. El problema serán los rusos que no olvidarán fácilmente que hemos ido a la yugular a por ellos. Pero bueno ... de alguna manera se arreglarán ....


----------



## Adriano II (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Secretario general de la OPEP: "La OPEP se está quedando sin capacidad... con la excepción de 2 o 3 miembros, todos están al máximo... el mundo necesita aceptar este hecho brutal". De la Conferencia RBC.



Peak oil : Se alcanza el máximo de producción posible y a partir de aquí cada vez se produce menos

La vaca no puede dar más leche

El problema es que el PIB está directamente relacionado con el consumo de petróleo :




Así que si no hay más petróleo no hay más crecimiento (a nivel global/planeta)

O dicho de otra manera para que unos puedan seguir creciendo otros tienen que ir cuesta abajo

Y cada año menos petróleo ...

*Y no, no hay alternativas al petróleo :*

1/ Los vehículos eléctricos de manera masiva son inviables por falta de materías primas para baterías y motores eléctricos




2/ Los camiones eléctricos no son viables por la enormidad de batería que se necesitaría para desarrollar tanta potencia (de barcos y aviones ya ni hablamos)

3/ El H2 verde es una ruina energéticamente hablando (tienes que meter un huevo de energía para sacar una birria) aparte del pto 1 sobre materiales no disponibles
*
Tenemos (la humanidad) un problema gordo de cojones con la energía y todo lo que pase (y está pasando incluida esta guerra) lo teneis que contemplar con esto en mente*

PD : Lo del calentamiento hueval y eliminar los combustibles fósiles para 2050 (cero emisiones) va de que para 2050 no van a quedar combustibles fósiles ... no se si lo vais pillando ...


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

el chapulin colorado deja citados


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y depilada.. las rusas.siempre depiladas



Ademas no tienen mucho vello por aquellos lares


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vale ... pues al fenómeno que se le ha ocurrido éso muy listo no es. Tiene cero probabilidades de salir bien. Luego volvemos a lo que decía yo: son gilipollas que no saben por donde les da el aire y la están cagando bien cagada.
> 
> Cómo se va a quedar China sin mercado? Solo China es USA+UE+Japon+Australia+unos cuantos. A quién se le ocurre que esa gente se va a quedar sin mercado mientras tengan materias primas y disciplina? Pues eso, a un mermao.
> 
> ...



salvo una vida


----------



## dabuti (8 Jun 2022)

Cerca de 800 civiles se refugian de los combates en una planta química de Severodonetsk


Alrededor de 800 civiles están refugiados en una planta química de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, en el este de Ucrania, donde los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso se enfrentan desde...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

calvolbroncanoopez ha sido despiojado y pintado a cuadros..



~un judío~


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

ahora es legal id


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Cerca de 800 civiles se refugian de los combates en una planta química de Severodonetsk
> 
> 
> Alrededor de 800 civiles están refugiados en una planta química de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, en el este de Ucrania, donde los ejércitos ucraniano y ruso se enfrentan desde...
> ...



Otra vez civiles "refugiandose"?
Joder que "mala suerte" que van a "refugiarse" siempre a donde estan los tiros...


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

ok


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

focolocoloco?


----------



## Oso Polar (8 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que tiene que tener su misterio en la depreciación del dólar por encima de lo que dicen los cambios oficiales del dólar o son los caprichos de éso de reducir la oferta, que hace el producto más exclusivo. A ver si va a ser la misma Rusia vendiendo menos.
> 
> No hay motivo para pensar que el mundo consuma más energía, sino al revés, de hecho China con el corona habrá consumido menos, en algunas industrias ha habido paros parciales por falta de suministros y los europeos por ser más caro también han consumido menos seguro. Incluso en norteamérica se habrán contenido con el coche y el aire acondicionado, aunque sean unos pocos y ni te cuento los países más pobres, sin embargo no para de subir...
> 
> Se sabía que con la reactivación tras la pandemia iba a subir la energía por el fracking quebrado de Estados Unidos pero entre falta de consumo privado que habrá influido también en comprar y fabricar menos cosas no tiene sentido tanta subida cuando el tortazo que nos estamos dando los europeos por la guerra de Ucrania está reduciendo seguro la demanda tanto directa del ciudadano como industrial.



Te dejo el vídeo de Rallo explicando algunos puntos, y en especial el problema son los derivados de la refinación del petróleo.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vale ... pues al fenómeno que se le ha ocurrido éso muy listo no es. Tiene cero probabilidades de salir bien. Luego volvemos a lo que decía yo: son gilipollas que no saben por donde les da el aire y la están cagando bien cagada.
> 
> Cómo se va a quedar China sin mercado? Solo China es USA+UE+Japon+Australia+unos cuantos. A quién se le ocurre que esa gente se va a quedar sin mercado mientras tengan materias primas y disciplina? Pues eso, a un mermao.
> 
> ...






Lo tuyo es de estudio tronco. Y eso que ves, solo es preludio de lo que se espera conseguir. Según escale el conflicto y China se vea obligada a apoyar más a Rusia, comenzarán las sanciones y las restricciones a la compra de insumos chinos. No obstante, todavía es pronto para debatir sobre esto, no me apetece nada continuar. El tiempo dará la razón o la quitará a quien corresponda, dado que es un juez totalmente imparcial.


----------



## 93396666 (8 Jun 2022)

Hola amigos


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

argelia.desde mañana prohibe cualquier transferencia bancaria o comercio con españa....


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

Ejem, ¿algun experto podría explicarme el significado y alcance de la noticia del siguiente video?
Y también ¿ que relación tiene el contenido de video o noticia con el titular ?


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Jun 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> ok



Гаразд.


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> argelia.desde mañana prohibe cualquier transferencia bancaria o comercio con españa....



Pues parece muy serio esto


----------



## dabuti (8 Jun 2022)

Colapso UKRONAZI.









El servicio de inteligencia alemán vaticina un colapso ucraniano en el Donbas


El servicio de inteligencia de Alemania, Bundesnachrichtendienst, prevé un pronto colapso de la resistencia




www.sport.es


----------



## Julc (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> os lafo ??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1083856



Con un ángel así no follas, haces el amor.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo tuyo es de estudio tronco. Y eso que ves, solo es preludio de lo que se espera conseguir. Según escale el conflicto y China se vea obligada a apoyar más a Rusia, comenzarán las sanciones y las restricciones a la compra de insumos chinos. No obstante, todavía es pronto para debatir sobre esto, no me apetece nada continuar. El tiempo dará la razón o la quitará a quien corresponda, dado que es un juez totalmente imparcial.



Esas cuentas me las paso por el forro los cojones como me paso las que hacían para decir que Rusia no aguantaba un mes de sanciones. Las han hecho los mismos inútiles. Pero no ves que solo Rusia+China+India+Iran+Moros son triple mercado que Occidente y van a tener el 70 % de los recursos mundiales? Que solo el PIB PPA de China es ya, hoy, el de USA+Japon?


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

explosion en FREEPORT en usa ... mal momento para que el lng se joda tb despues de lo de argelia

Freeport LNG Terminal Has ‘Small Explosion,’ KHOU 11 Says

That's one way to lower US gas prices and send European gas prices soaring even higher


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esas cuentas me las paso por el forro los cojones como me paso las que hacían para decir que Rusia no aguantaba un mes de sanciones. Las han hecho los mismos. Pero no ves que solo Rusia+China+India+Iran+Moros son triple mercado que Occidente y van a tener el 70 % de los recursos mundiales? Que solo el PIB PPA de China es ya el de USA+Japon?



Lo de occidente me recuerda al tipico empresario palillero en hostelería que cree que sus clientes van a seguir viniendo por sus cojones morenos y no gasta ni un euro en mejorar sus servicios incluyendo el trato al cliente... y al final se van a otro lado...
No basta con creerse mejores... hay que trabajar en ello


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y ahora tiene a decenas de miles de soldados experimentados.
> Mis mandos en la mili habían visto la misma guerra que yo, la peli del soldado Ryan y ya está.



No nos olvidemos de la utilización y evaluación de múltiples sistemas de armas nuevos en Siria. Técnicas de ataque con los nuevos modelos de helicópteros, como se pudo ver en Palmira. Gran parte de la fuerza aérea pasó por Siria probando nuevas armas y realizando miles de misiones, por no hablar de la cantidad de fuerzas especiales que combatieron allí y adquirieron un altísimo nivel de combate. Cuántos generales, comandantes, oficiales... en centros de mando preparando acciones contra unos auténticos demonios, follacabras y reverdes wenos, que dejan en pañales a los ukros... ¡¡¡En Siria se prepararon para esto!!!


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo de occidente me recuerda al tipico empresario palillero en hostelería que cree que sus clientes van a seguir viniendo por sus cojones morenos y no gasta ni un euro en mejorar sus servicios incluyendo el trato al cliente... y al final se van a otro lado...
> No basta con creerse mejores... hay que trabajar en ello



Y de vez en cuando se queda las vueltas ....


----------



## pemebe (8 Jun 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/eastern-ukraine-bakhmut-soldiers-exhausted-1.6278984


.

*Respuestas reales de soldados reales.

"En esta guerra, el soldado de infantería ordinario no es nada"*:* Los soldados ucranianos en Donbás se sienten abandonados y superados- Los soldados y voluntarios en Bajmut, Ucrania, están fatigados mientras el frente con Rusia se acerca "cada vez más"*

Neil Hauer - para CBC News - 

A lo largo de más de tres meses de guerra, las tropas ucranianas han mantenido a raya a las fuerzas rusas. Con tácticas hábiles y una gran determinación, los defensores ucranianos han alejado a las tropas de Moscú de la capital, Kiev, y les han obligado a abandonar sus planes de capturar todo el país.

Pero en el este del país, donde las fuerzas rusas están intensificando sus esfuerzos en la asediada región de Donbás, semanas de brutales combates han llevado a los defensores a un punto de ruptura. 

Ahora, bajo un incesante bombardeo y después de inmensas bajas, algunas tropas ucranianas dicen sentirse abandonadas por sus dirigentes, dejadas a su suerte en condiciones desesperadas.

En un día soleado de la semana pasada en Bakhmut, la ciudad del este de Ucrania se preparaba para un asedio aparentemente inminente. Los autobuses salían de la ciudad en dirección al oeste, cargados de los más vulnerables: ancianos y madres con niños. Los equipos militares pesados les adelantaban en la otra dirección, con un par de lanzacohetes BM-27 Uragan que transportaban una carga mortal hacia las líneas del frente con Rusia.

La región no es ajena a la guerra. Las fuerzas ucranianas llevan luchando contra los separatistas respaldados por Rusia en el Donbás desde 2014, mucho antes de esta última invasión. 

En uno de los pocos negocios abiertos de la ciudad, un puesto de shawarma, un flujo constante de soldados agotados y trabajadores de emergencias que regresaban del frente hacían una pausa rápida, mientras la artillería retumbaba en la distancia cercana.

Alexey, un paramédico de 28 años, acababa de regresar de su último viaje. Él y un colega pasaron la mayor parte del día yendo y viniendo de la ciudad de Soledar, justo al norte de Bakhmut, que está bajo el bombardeo directo de los rusos.

*"Sólo en el último día cayeron 23 proyectiles en Soledar",* recuerda Alexey. *"Estábamos trayendo a un civil herido, que no sobrevivió". *(Como militares en activo, ninguno de los soldados o trabajadores de emergencias con los que habló la CBC estaba autorizado a dar sus apellidos).

A pesar del empeoramiento de las condiciones en la región, algunas personas que habían huido antes de los combates han regresado a la zona, impulsadas por la simple necesidad económica.

Alexey calcula que queda un 30% de la población de Bakhmut de antes de la guerra, que era de unos 75.000 habitantes, antes de mencionar un edificio de nueve plantas que fue alcanzado recientemente por un misil. 

"Al menos 10 apartamentos están habitados: la gente volvió y remendó sus pisos como pudo", dijo. "Tienen miedo, pero no tienen dinero".

A pesar de la guerra que le rodea, el ánimo de Alexey parece bastante elevado. La historia es diferente para otros soldados y voluntarios que regresan del frente.

*"Cada vez más cerca".

Dos combatientes -Nikita, de 35 años, y su compañero, Mikhail, de 56, *ambos miembros de una unidad del ejército ucraniano estacionada en las cercanías- acaban de regresar del frente al este de Bakhmut, a unos cinco kilómetros de la ciudad.

*"El frente se acerca cada vez más"*, dice Nikita. "*Nos hacen retroceder, cada vez más"*.

Nikita lleva más de un mes luchando en esta región, haciendo frente a un asalto ruso que rompió las líneas ucranianas a mediados de mayo y sigue acercándose a Bajmut.

Su colega, Mikhail, también había luchado en 2014, contra la invasión rusa inicial de Ucrania. Esta vez, dice, es diferente.

*"[En 2014], podía luchar bastante bien con mi rifle", dijo Mikhail. "Ahora, no puedo. Nos golpean con aviones, helicópteros, morteros, tanques, GRADs [artillería de cohetes]"*.

*"En esta guerra, el soldado de infantería ordinario no es nada", dijo Nikita. "Ahora todo es artillería y armas pesadas. El soldado medio no puede hacer nada".

"Sólo somos carne de cañón"*, interviene Mijail.

Las fuerzas ucranianas están sufriendo bajas masivas en la región. En una entrevista del 31 de mayo, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky dijo que Ucrania estaba perdiendo entre 60 y 100 soldados cada día en el frente oriental, y que había unos 500 heridos diarios.

El 5 de junio, se reunió con algunos de los soldados en Bakhmut durante una visita al frente oriental y les agradeció su servicio. "Les agradezco a todos", dijo, según la Agence France-Presse. "Cuídense".

Aunque es probable que las fuerzas rusas también estén sufriendo grandes pérdidas *-se cree que unos 10.000 soldados rusos han muerto en la guerra hasta la fecha-*, esto todavía no ha frenado su asalto en el Donbás.

A pesar de los miles de piezas de ayuda militar occidental entregadas a Ucrania, Nikita dijo que él y sus hombres no han visto nada de ellos.

*"Sólo tenemos nuestros rifles. Tal vez un RPG [lanzador] o dos. ¿Contra un tanque o un vehículo blindado? ¿Qué se supone que debo hacer?",* dijo retóricamente.

En su opinión, los dirigentes de Kiev se preocupan poco por los que luchan aquí.

*"No nos han enviado ningún arma nueva, ni lo harán",* dijo Nikita. 

*"Todo lo nuevo y elegante se ha reservado para esos otros lugares: Kyiv, Kharkiv, las grandes ciudades. El cuartel general piensa: 'Bueno, vosotros [en el este] ya lleváis ocho años luchando contra los rusos. Estaréis bien'".*

Nikita sacude la cabeza, antes de dedicar palabras aún más duras a sus superiores.

*"Tienen que entender que hay dos castas en este país"*, dice. *"Está la casta superior, y luego estamos nosotros: la casta inferior. Sólo somos peones. Nada más. La casta superior se queda con el dinero y nosotros con el mando: "¡Adelante! 

"Así es como siempre ha funcionado aquí [en Ucrania]"*, dijo, antes de subrayar que no espera que nadie le crea.

*"Aquí nadie quiere oír la verdad"*, dijo Nikita. *"Sólo quieren la bonita historia de cómo Ucrania está unida. Pero aquí, estamos jodidos".

Escapando de Mariupol*

Otros soldados que se filtran por el puesto de shawarma también cuentan historias terribles de estar superados en armas y número a medida que se intensifican los combates en la región. 

Dos exploradores de la infantería naval ucraniana, ambos de poco más de 20 años y llamados Sergei, llevan luchando desde los primeros días de la guerra. 

Llegaron al Donbás tras escapar de la batalla más difícil de la guerra de Ucrania hasta la fecha: Mariupol, la ciudad portuaria destruida durante un brutal asedio de dos meses.

*"Hemos estado [luchando] a lo largo de toda la línea del frente oriental"*, dijo el más joven, Sergei, de 21 años. 

*"Nos enviaron por toda la zona de Mariupol, en Nikolne, Rozivka, Zachativka",* dijo, enumerando pueblos al norte de la ciudad portuaria.

Una de sus misiones consistió en cubrir la retirada de las fuerzas ucranianas que se retiraban de Mariupol, una tarea en la que, según dicen, estuvieron a punto de morir al verse superados por una fuerza rusa para la que no estaban equipados.

*"Nuestros chicos [en Mariupol] estaban casi rodeados, así que nos enviaron allí para vigilar el éxodo", dijo el más joven, Sergei. "Los rusos pusieron 200 vehículos contra nosotros. Nos atraparon y nos rodearon en un pueblo. [Sólo éramos 70 contra todo eso".*

Las únicas armas con las que contaban para esa lucha, dijo el mayor de los Sergei, de 24 años, eran ametralladoras y unos pocos N-LAW, misiles antitanque de fabricación británica.

*"Resistimos durante seis días. Conseguimos destruir el primer tanque de su columna y eso les retuvo, ya que los demás estaban atascados detrás de él"*, dijo. 

*"Pero ellos sacaron su artillería. No teníamos casi nada con lo que luchar. Finalmente, conseguimos escapar por la noche: nos escabullimos a pie".*

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios sobre las alegaciones de los soldados, incluidas las afirmaciones de que al menos algunas unidades no recibieron las armas donadas.

En el transcurso de la guerra, Zelensky ha pedido repetidamente a los aliados que suministren a Ucrania más y mejores armas, acusando en ocasiones a Occidente de ir demasiado lento.

Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y Alemania han prometido recientemente algunas de las armas más avanzadas hasta la fecha, como helicópteros, sistemas de armas antitanque Javelin, sistemas antiaéreos y piezas de artillería pesada.

El ejército estadounidense también ha comenzado a entrenar a las fuerzas ucranianas en el Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS), un sofisticado lanzacohetes múltiple de medio alcance, aunque los funcionarios han dicho que se necesitarán unas tres semanas de entrenamiento antes de que puedan ir al frente de batalla.

Hay pruebas de que parte del nuevo armamento ha llegado al este de Ucrania. Los informes muestran obuses avanzados M777 de fabricación estadounidense en uso en Lysychansk, en el extremo norte del frente de Donbas. Un informe de Politico describe además M777 en Kramatorsk, a unos 30 kilómetros al noroeste de Bakhmut.

Sin embargo, para estos soldados, la lucha no está siendo más fácil.

Dmitry, un miembro de la Defensa Territorial de Ucrania de 41 años, utiliza un poco de humor para enfrentarse a la sombría realidad de la situación. *"Bakhmut, es como Montecarlo", dice riendo. "¡La ruleta rusa en cada esquina!".*

Luego sus ojos se oscurecen y su sonrisa se desvanece.

*"Puedo describir la situación aquí en pocas palabras", dijo Dmitry. "Muy jodidamente horrible".*


----------



## magufone (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y de vez en cuando se queda las vueltas ....



Cuando los chinos emepezaron a "comprar voluntades" en Africa deberiamos haber pillado el punto...
Pero como somos incapaces de dejar de creernos superiores pues luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

ESTO SE ANIMA.....

Las autoridades de Nicaragua aprobaron el ingreso "humanitario" de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

El presidente de Daniel Ortega permitió el ingreso de tropas al país, barcos y aeronaves con fines humanitarios.


----------



## Remequilox (8 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Ejem, ¿algun experto podría explicarme el significado y alcance de la noticia del siguiente video?
> Y también ¿ que relación tiene el contenido de video o noticia con el titular ?



Es un mero cambio de Incoterms.
En lugar de vender mediante uno que obliga a que el vendedor asuma el flete y asegure a carga, Rusia ahora plantea que sea el comprador el que asuma el flete y asegure la carga.
Derivado del azufre debido a las sanciones y la piratería corsaria (los que asaltan y se incautan de navíos con carga rusa en medio del mar).
Rusia quiere que "petróleo embarcado" sea "petróleo cobrado", y ya luego, tú te entenderás con los corsarios USA.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> explosion en FREEPORT en usa ... mal momento para que el lng se joda tb despues de lo de argelia
> 
> Freeport LNG Terminal Has ‘Small Explosion,’ KHOU 11 Says
> 
> That's one way to lower US gas prices and send European gas prices soaring even higher



Y se les estrella una aeronave militar que supuestamente llevaba "material nucelar"



Están tardando en echarle la culpa a Putin


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

Teamsters Union dice que los paros laborales de US Foods son "inminentes"

Eso debería poner en órbita la inflación de los alimentos.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues parece muy serio esto



¿Y que hacemos con el gas o es lo único que nos venden? porque va ser que no seguro.


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuando los chinos emepezaron a "comprar voluntades" en Africa deberiamos haber pillado el punto...
> Pero como somos incapaces de dejar de creernos superiores pues luego pasa lo que pasa



Esa es la diferencia: los chinos "compran", nosotros "cogemos". Por éso están hasta los cojones de nosotros en todo el mundo y no van a desaprovechar la oportunidad.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Y se les estrella una aeronave militar que supuestamente llevaba "material nucelar"
> 
> 
> 
> Están tardando en echarle la culpa a Putin




si es que los aviones con armamento nuclear de la.otan son de los 60... esto tenia que pasar...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (8 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver … a Alemania los EEUU la tienen muchísimo más cogida por los cojones que a España. Alemania tiene muchas más papeletas de vasallaje Useño que España. España no pinta nada y podría perfectamente permitirse el lujo de hacer no ya un Orbán, pero por lo menos escurrir el bulto y pasar desapercibida. Pues hace todo lo contrario y anuncia, sin que nadie se lo exigiese, que manda los Leo … amos no me jodas, eso no hay por dónde cogerlo.



España está muy jodida desde que los anglos pusieron sus ojos en Marruecos, el Sáhara yyyyy.........las Islas Canarias.


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

leeros.esto es del 5 de febrero.. justo antes...









España se convierte en el primer socio comercial de Argelia | Economía 3


España se ha convertido en 2013 en el primer socio comercial de Argelia con un intercambio comercial por valor de 15.410 millones de dólares, según las estadísticas de comercio exterior difundidas por la Dirección General de Aduanas argelina.




economia3.com






Según las estadísticas aduaneras, que confirman una tendencia que comenzó en el primer trimestre del año, tras España se sitúan Italia, con un volumen de intercambio de 14.652 millones de dólares, y Francia, cuyos intercambios comerciales con Argelia ascienden a los 12.991.

Con los hidrocarburos como principal protagonista del comercio común, la balanza comercial se inclina claramente hacia el lado argelino cuyo excedente comercial respeto a España es de 5.254 millones, un cifra que supone casi la mitad de su excedente comercial global, que en 2013 fue de 11.065 millones de dólares.

Esta situación es consecuencia del considerable aumento que han registrado tanto las importaciones españolas, principalmente de hidrocarburos, como las exportaciones.

Respecto a 2012, las importaciones españolas aumentaron el pasado año un 32,31 por* ciento*, mientras que *las exportaciones hacia Argelia*, que suministra a España casi el 50 por ciento de sus necesidades de gas natural, también* registraron un crecimiento del 16,92 por ciento.*

Esta situación ha convertido a España, que tradicionalmente ha sido el tercer cliente y el cuarto proveedor de Argelia, en el primer cliente por encima de Italia y Estados Unidos, que han reducido en los pasados doce meses ostensiblemente sus importaciones, también mayoritariamente de hidrocarburos.

Mientras que las importaciones estadounidenses de Argelia han caído del orden del 50 por ciento (pasando de 11.943 millones de dólares a 5.334 millones), las italianas se han visto reducidas en un 21,78 por ciento (de 11.670 millones a 9.006 millones).


En el apartado de los proveedores, España mantiene su tradicional cuarto lugar por detrás de China, que en 2013 (con un volumen de 6.820 millones de dólares), por primera vez, ha desbancado a Francia (que exporta a Argelia por valor de 6.250 millones) e Italia (cuyas importaciones al país magrebí ascienden a 5.656 millones).


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jun 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> España está muy jodida desde que los anglos pusieron sus ojos en Marruecos, el Sáhara yyyyy.........las Islas Canarias.



Deuda, corrupción y dedicarnos desde hace años a la nada.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

Estambul el 20 del pasado Mayo. No sé si os podéis dar cuenta de la magnitud de la bandera turca, como un edificio de 9 plantas al menos. De esas habían al menos tres que pude ver.

Y también el estadio del Galatasarai:




Donde además de las banderas turcas podemos ver la imagen de Ataturk...

Y esta otra mucho más pequeña en la parte asiática de Estambul:



Y como confidencia final exclusiva para Burbuja info (no preguntéis, que no voy a decir como lo sé), la casa de Erdogan en Estambul:




El puesto militar de control permanente:




Y un vehículo militar de guardia en la misma zona (20 de Mayo):


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jun 2022)

Id cogiendo leña del monte a escondidas para este invierno.
A partir de este jueves, Argelia bloquea el comercio con Hispañistán jojojo

Argelia congela las relaciones comerciales y bancarias con España


----------



## kelden (8 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/eastern-ukraine-bakhmut-soldiers-exhausted-1.6278984
> 
> 
> .
> ...



A ver ... ya no leo más. "Mantener a raya a las fuerzas rusas" sería impedirles que cruzaran la frontera. Con un 20 % del pais ocupado han mantenido a raya a mis cojones. 

Ya veis como funciona la propaganda, no?


----------



## quinciri (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que te digo desde el primer post, y tu me dices que no, es que occidente la esta cagando y parece que la estrategia la ha diseñao un mono borracho. Tu me dices que no, que han pensao todo eso que tu dices y son muy listos. Bueno pues te digo que esa estrategia solo se le ocurre a un mono borracho.



Ya lo dijo el diplotmatico jubilado j.A Zorrilla ( en video que colgue ayer), que lo de USA ahora ya no es imperialismo, que es pura incompetencia!! (= mono borracho, per mas diplotático  )

Luego también comento una anécdota, sobre el (infimo) nivel de algunos personajes en las altas esferas USAnas, y en que al parecer alguien utilizo el término Gaspacho cuando en realidad quería decir Gestapo. Y termino diciendo que este el nivel de allá ... 

Con todo lo cual, parece que Zorrilla descarta la, según el Mercader, terrible malignidad y grave psicopatía del "deep state" ...

Así que Mercader y Loignorito, no os pongais tan tremendistas, que no es para tanto, o que algunos no dan para tanto ....


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esas cuentas me las paso por el forro los cojones como me paso las que hacían para decir que Rusia no aguantaba un mes de sanciones. Las han hecho los mismos inútiles. Pero no ves que solo Rusia+China+India+Iran+Moros son triple mercado que Occidente y van a tener el 70 % de los recursos mundiales? Que solo el PIB PPA de China es ya, hoy, el de USA+Japon?



¿Y tú crees que ese 'mercado' va a comprar a los chinos al mismo precio que nosotros? ¿y que acaso les va a interesar?


----------



## alnitak (8 Jun 2022)

HOUSTON, June 8 (Reuters) - Venezuela's state-run PDVSA last month began switching most oil sales to prepayment, requiring spot cargo buyers pay in full before tankers can set sail after several recent defaults, three people close to the decision said.

ESTO SE ANIMA...


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y quienes son "ellos"... Ellos son esos que pueden pasarse cinco años en un bunker de 10.000m2 rodeados de champán, y de putas



Cinco años no son suficientes.
No extrañaba tus mensajes apocalípticos, dicho sea con respeto.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El tiempo dará la razón o la quitará a quien corresponda, dado que es un juez totalmente imparcial.



El tiempo ni da ni quita razones, y menos juzga con imparcialidad.
Como mucho termina poniendo todo y a todos en su lugar ...


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Me encanta eso. Soy alemán … y español (vaya cruz) y lo que está haciendo vuestro Perro Sánchez no tiene nombre. Un país como España, que podría perfectamente ver los toros desde la barrera y sin que nadie le pusiese muchas pegas, ese país va y se moja el culo hasta la tráquea.
> 
> ¿Qué os pasa en España, queréis hacer „el polaco“ enemistándoos con todo Dios? Los alemanes no van a olvidar la afrenta de los Leopard y Rusia mucho menos. Joderrrr



Perro está amortizado y su cabeza rodará.
Pronto.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el diplotmatico jubilado j.A Zorrilla ( en video que colgue ayer), que lo de USA ahora ya no es imperialismo, que es pura incompetencia!! (= mono borracho, per mas diplotático  )
> 
> Luego también comento una anécdota, sobre el (infimo) nivel de algunos personajes en las altas esferas USAnas, y en que al parecer alguien utilizo el término Gaspacho cuando en realidad quería decir Gestapo. Y termino diciendo que este el nivel de allá ...
> 
> ...



El "Deep State" no existe en USA como en Rusia (lo forman las burocracias militares y de los servicios de inteligencia herederos de la URSS) o España (formado por unas pocas familias que poseen el 50 % del IBEX más el añadido de la burocracia franquista en la judicatura, el ejército, etc...etc...). Allí es distinto. En realidad el Deep State yanki son los miles de lobbystas que pululan por el congreso y que representan cientos o miles de sensibilidades e intereses imposibles de conciliar. En ese sentido no es tan monolítico como en Rusia o España por ejemplo y es ingenuo pretender una unidad de acción y un plan conjunto. Simplemente ahora una parte de esos lobbystas influyen más en el presidente que otros, pero en absoluto son determinantes. Si se pasa de frenada, y muchos ya piensan que lo ha hecho, Biden puede infartar en cualquier momento.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Con un ángel así no follas, haces el amor.



Hombre, para hacer el amor no hace falta practicar sexo o follar. 
Y no se a qué viene ahora este cursi y falso romanticismo.


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hombre, para hacer el amor no hace falta practicar sexo o follar.
> Y no se a qué viene ahora este cursi y falso romanticismo.



¿Cómo que falso?
Harto estoy de ver vulgares fulanas pavoneándose como damas.
Déjame soñar un poco.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

España es vasalla de Estados Unidos desde diciembre del 70. Y cada vez el amo ha ido apretando más... Febrero del 81...primavera del 86.... Y cuando Aznar nos metió en la estructura de la OTAN fue el remate. No recuerdo la fecha, fue con nocturnidad y alevosía. 
Alemania ha tenido la ocasión de romper con el atlantismo, con el BREXIT se lo pusieron a huevo. Y no ha hecho más que el ridículo.


----------



## Adriano II (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y ahora tiene a decenas de miles de soldados experimentados.
> Mis mandos en la mili habían visto la misma guerra que yo, la peli del soldado Ryan y ya está.



Esto que dices se valora poco. La última guerra que estuvieron el 95% d e los militares la echaban por netflix.

las simulaciones están chulas y las maniobras son la hostia. Pero que te caiga de todo y lo resuélvas como dicen los cubanos, eso es oro del bueno.

Y más para los tiempos de la Gran Tribulación que nos espera con los brazos abiertos


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero que estamentos, si lo infiltrado es toda la población, y desde antes de 1945.
> 
> Pero a ver, tú, tus padres, tus hijos, y hasta tus abuelos si eres joven ¿con qué referentes culturales se han criado?, ¿qué visión del mundo y su historia han mamado desde la infancia?, ¿con que referentes, mitos, iconos, han soñado?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Esto que dices se valora poco. La última guerra que estuvieron el 95% d e los militares la echaban por netflix.
> 
> las simulaciones están chulas y las maniobras son la hostia. Pero que te caiga de todo y lo resuélvas como dicen los cubanos, eso es oro del bueno.
> 
> Y más para los tiempos de la Gran Tribulación que nos espera con los brazos abiertos



El Call of Duty convalida no??


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Este país y gran parte de Europa. Eso también lo predije hace años. Hemeroteca burbujera confirma.



En España dudo que pase algo. 
Las tragaderas de esta gente son infinitas. Están encantados de conocerse, y ya si todo es inclusivo y resiliente es el no va más.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Va a correr la sangre en USA ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....



Bajo paraguas de la ONU ni de coña. Eso lo veta China en quince segundos.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En España dudo que pase algo.
> Las tragaderas de esta gente son infinitas. Están encantados de conocerse, y ya si todo es inclusivo y resiliente es el no va más.



Cuando suceda y si puedo, te recordaré lo que acabas de decir. Y ojala tengas razón. Y buenas noches.


----------



## willbeend (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Los dos siguientes videos son de visionado obligado por mis santos cojones:
> 
> 
> No todos los héroes llevan capa...
> ...



A ver, el primero es un poco gordo lerdo calvo  pero esta bien, no causa ningun daño al vehiculo como podria haber hecho cualquier gilipollas.

Ahora bien, el que toca el acordeon con el oso (creo que es el mismo tio que convertia una bandera polaca en rusa poniendole cinta azul en medio...) vaya tela... ese animal podria despedazarle en cuestion de segundos si le da la gana. Aqui tenemos al oso como peluches, pero son unas bestias imparables si te agarran, mas que cualquier leon.

Creo que la unica bestia mas potente que un oso es un elefante, con la diferencia de que este ultimo es herviboro.

Aprovecho para poner de nuevo uno delos videos mas graciosos que ya habeis puesto por aqui y darle algo de valor al post...


----------



## Iskra (9 Jun 2022)

Cae avión militar estadounidense en California; podría haber 5 muertos


Un avión militar de tipo desconocido se estrelló hoy cerca de Glamis, una comunidad no incorporada en el condado Imperial del sur de California. Es posible que la aeronave se haya




us.marca.com




Perdón por la fuente, pero es la que encuentro en español.
En otro sitio he leído que podía llevar materiales peligrosos, atómicos para más pistas.
Veremos-
Perdón, que ya estaba puesto. Pero entre el trabajp (autoapalille) y la geopolítica, no me da la la vida para solo 24 horas


----------



## Adriano II (9 Jun 2022)

Pués vaya nochecita ...

Ahora atacan un consulado de USA en Irak con drones


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estados Unidos ha tenido desde 1945 para infiltrar a la CIA en todos los estamentos europeos: Absolutamente a ni un solo lider europeo se le ha permitido gobernar sin la aprobación de Estados Unidos.
> 
> Solo somos una colonia con una ilusión de autonomía. Somos parte del imperio: Estados vasallos.



Será en el lado occidental del lado d Telón de Acero porque Moscú aprobaba nombramientos políticos en todos los países miembros de Pacto de Varsovia. Luego podemos hablar de Archivo Mitrojin por ejemplo.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Cae avión militar estadounidense en California; podría haber 5 muertos
> 
> 
> Un avión militar de tipo desconocido se estrelló hoy cerca de Glamis, una comunidad no incorporada en el condado Imperial del sur de California. Es posible que la aeronave se haya
> ...











Military aircraft 'carrying nuclear material crashes, killing five people'


The military airplane with five people on board reportedly crashed in Imperial County, California.




metro.co.uk


----------



## Bartleby (9 Jun 2022)

Buenas Noches. No sé si será mejor dejarle los Leopard a este o a los pistoleros del Eclipse.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Aprovecho para recomendar peliculon, aunque sea un offtopic (bueno, tiene unos planos muy buenos de equipo militar).









Top Gun: Maverick (2022)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: Después de más de treinta años de servicio como uno de los mejores aviadores de la Armada, Pete "Mavericks" Mitchel (Tom Cruise) se encuentra donde siempre quiso estar: superando los límites como un ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Lo bueno: *

Menaje militar americano por un tubo, la escena inicial es vrutal, las mejores imagenes de un portaaviones en plena marcha, un puto derroche de medios. Todas las escenas de aviones cojonudas, vale que no es una situacion del mundo real (ni puta falta que hace, es entretenimiento), pero los efectos, el sonido, los planos curradisimos, el CGI tan en su sitio que no hay forma de distinguirlo. *Verlo en sala de cine digital 4K con sonido dolby-lapolla manda para sentir vibrar las lorzas cuando aprietan los posquemadores MANDA*.

A nivel de actuaciones hay varias cojonudas, Cruise esta que se sale (menos los dos ratos que hace de pagafantas) y Ed Harris COLOSAL. Tambien muy buenos los demas actores masculinos. Las mujeres una pena, porque Conelly es buena, pero su papel descarrila. El ritmo de la peli es BRUTAL ¿Querias accion y aventura? Pues toma tres cántaros.

*Lo malo:*

Dosis ligera de medicina woke de mierda. Como no, Maverick pasa a modo pagafantas y las tias que aparecen en la peli son empoderaditas insufribles, sabiondas y altamente repelentes, pero dan por culo solo unos 15 minutos de una peli de 131. Se puede aprovechar para ir a mear o poner palomitas en el micro. Personajes racializados/empoderados lo normal, aunque de un grupo de 10 pilotos solo 3 son caucasicos blancos, pero son los protas y se nota menos el tutifruti racial que meten con calzador.

Conclusion: pese a la cucharada woke que tiene, merece verla por ver rugir tanto maquinote. Cruise exigió que los aviones fueran reales y el estudio alquiló varios F18A retirados para rodar las pelis y la marina americana echo una mano con sus juguetes. Ya solo por eso vale la pena la entrada.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuando suceda y si puedo, te recordaré lo que acabas de decir. Y ojala tengas razón. Y buenas noches.



España tiene muchas posibilidades de acabar troceada en la reconfiguración que se avecina. España es un país histérico (esto viene del siglo 19, con un fuerte componente clerical) y sobreactua de mala manera ante cualquier contrariedad, dificultad o contratiempo, con unas élites españolas/españolistas clavadas por Vázquez Montalbán: zafias, ágrafas y golpistas. Y cuando uno sobreactúa histéricamente el riesgo de tirar abajo la tramoya es muy real. Lo mismo que a las personas no se las puede salvar de si mismas, a los paises tampoco.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Moscú no mete más soldados y más material porque les va ha hacer falta cuando la OTAN ataque desde el Oeste y los Americanos, Canadienses y Australianos ataquen China desde el este. Esta es la última oportunidad de Estados Unidos para mantener su cetro de poder y van a ir con todo.
> 
> Si China no ha entrado aún en la guerra es porque la misma sabe que necesita algo más de tiempo para construir más submarinos y para convertir esas 350 cabezas nucleares en 8000.
> 
> Estamos viendo el armagedón, la última de las batallas, la lucha final entre la luz (representada por la cristiana Rusia) y la oscuridad de los satánicos del deep state americano y su NWO.



Uyyyyyyy...lo que has dicho...otro paranoico de la teoria de la conspiracion...

Que no hombre !!! Que nooo!!!

Es todo casual y circunstancial...como la flauta y el pollino...el pollino KELEDEN...


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España tiene muchas posibilidades de acabar troceada en la reconfiguración que se avecina. España es un país histérico (esto viene del siglo 19, con un fuerte componente clerical) y sobreactua de mala manera ante cualquier contrariedad, dificultad o contratiempo, con unas élites españolas/españolistas clavadas por Vázquez Montalbán: zafias, ágrafas y golpistas. Y cuando uno sobreactúa histéricamente el riesgo de tirar abajo la tramoya es muy real.



Hablo de puta...la TACONES...


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Teamsters Union dice que los paros laborales de US Foods son "inminentes"
> 
> Eso debería poner en órbita la inflación de los alimentos.



Si pues, según éstos, alerta energética que puede haber cortes eléctricos también. De normal son un poco plomos y repetitivos pero este último fichaje del chapucero no es de lo mejor.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pués vaya nochecita ...
> 
> Ahora atacan un consulado de USA en Irak con drones



Uisss, vaya con la OTAN, Turquía se larga de gira entre los vecinos a matar kurdos, Israel diciendo que si no paran a Irán en su enriquecimiento de uranio se reserva el derecho a ir a cascarles, los iraníes le cascan a Israel en Irak tirando del hilo, quiero esperar, pero que los persas les van a entretener por un tiempo, eso seguro. En la cumbre de las américas dejan los americanos a los de siempre fuera y otros tantos que si están invitados no van o van a preparar otra cumbre aprovechando el encuentro.

Pues hala a ver quien va a inmolarse cuando se acaben los ucranianos, los polacos que tampoco serán grandes guerreros pero picarán para llevarse un cacho barato y después seguro que Francia y los British están encantados de seguirles... con lengua de serpiente, para fumar la pipa de la paz... mientras, al otro lado del charco, andan buscando el fusible, retenido en puerto chino, para dar la luz.

Que teatro, por Dios.


----------



## NPI (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Call of Duty convalida no??



Battlefield, Fornite y MoH, se te olvido añadirlos.


----------



## Caracalla (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España tiene muchas posibilidades de acabar troceada en la reconfiguración que se avecina. España es un país histérico (esto viene del siglo 19, con un fuerte componente clerical) y sobreactua de mala manera ante cualquier contrariedad, dificultad o contratiempo, con unas élites españolas/españolistas clavadas por Vázquez Montalbán: zafias, ágrafas y golpistas. Y cuando uno sobreactúa histéricamente el riesgo de tirar abajo la tramoya es muy real. Lo mismo que a las personas no se las puede salvar de si mismas, a los paises tampoco.



Derrotismo y propaganda.

En Langley se felicitan.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que en España no hay izquierda: el PSOE, Podemos, Bildu y Esquerra son de derechas, igual que los 12 millones que les votan.
> Para un izquierdoso su partido siempre está lleno de infiltrados.
> Con razón acabáis siempre a pioletazos.



Para mi que no son ni de izquierda ni de derecha...SENCILLAMENTE SON UNA MAFIA...UN CLUB DE LA COMEDIA...UNA BANDA DE HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA!!
Altamente tironucables...cuando llegue el dia de la purga.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De esos cuatro, rojos de verdad son los de Bildu y se están ablandando. PSOE y Esquerra son sucursales de la Internacional Liberal por la Ortoxia Económica y Podemos es algo así como Cáritas.
> 
> En España no se permite más. Incluso Cáritas parece peligroso a los oligarcas. No tienes más que ver las millonadas que se han gastado para destruirlos.



De la izquierda antiglobalizacion vasca de los 90...no quedan ni los piercings ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Jun 2022)

Joder… ¿Es normal semejante densidad de minas?


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Peak oil : Se alcanza el máximo de producción posible y a partir de aquí cada vez se produce menos
> 
> La vaca no puede dar más leche
> 
> ...



Otro conspiranoico....bienvenido al club!!!


----------



## mirkoxx (9 Jun 2022)

*Ofensiva en Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania a fines del 8 de junio de 2022 -Rybar-
*

_*▪*_Los enfrentamientos continúan en el norte de la *región de Kharkov* .
_*➖*_En *Rubezhnoye*, *Ternovoe* y *Tsupovka* se libran batallas posicionales.
_*➖*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia llevaron a cabo una serie de ataques contra los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en *Jarkov*: se destruyó una planta para la reparación de equipos. Las concentraciones enemigas en *Chuguev* y *Udy* fueron alcanzadas.
_*➖*_En los territorios controlados por Ucrania se está llevando a cabo una *movilización acelerada de ciudadanos*.

_*▪*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están desarrollando una ofensiva activa en el *Donbass*.
_*➖*_En *Severodonetsk*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están retirando en grupos desorganizados hacia *Lisichansk*. Las unidades de las brigadas 79 y 10, ubicadas en las afueras de la ciudad de *Sirotino*, solicitaron permiso al comando para retirarse ante la amenaza de cerco.
_*➖*_El 20º Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, avanzando desde Izyum, continúa luchando por el tramo de la autopista M03 cerca de *Bogorodichny* y *Krasnopolye* .
_*➖*_Al norte de *Popasnaya* se libran feroces batallas en el *tramo Yakovlevka-Belogorovka-Berestovoe-Nikolaevka* por el control de la carretera Bakhmut-Lysichansk. En el sur, continúan los combates por las *centrales térmicas de Novolugansk* y Ugledar .
_*➖*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando una línea de defensa de reserva detrás de la carretera *Bakhmut-Seversk* en caso de un posible avance del ejército ruso. Las unidades antitanque de la 14º brigada, equipadas con ATGMs de fabricación occidental, están desplegadas en *Markovo* y *Bondarny*.
_*➖*_ Destacamentos de asalto del Grupo "PMC Wagner" están desarrollando ataques hacia *Artemovsk (Bakhmut)*: la lucha está en marcha en las afueras de *Pokrovsky*. La aviación del ejército ataca las concentraciones de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un edificio escolar y en el centro de detención preventiva de Bakhmut.
_*➖*_La Milicia Popular de Lugansk, avanzando desde el sur, ocupó la parte este de *Katerinovka*. Continúa el cerco operativo del enemigo en Zolote. En *Toshkovka,* las fuerzas aliadas expulsaron a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la mina *Toshkovskoye* .
_*➖*_Los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército Popular de Donetsk y el enemigo continúan en las afueras de *Nueva York*.

_*▪*_En las *direcciones de Zaporozhye y Kryvyi Roh*, las partes están realizando una preparación activa de artillería.
_*➖*_En la línea de demarcación entre las regiones de Kherson y Dnepropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia infligieron daños por fuego a las fuerzas enemigas en *Trudolyubovka*, *Velikaya Kostromka* y *Knyazevka*. Las fuerzas ucranianas respondieron bombardeando *Vysokopolye* y *Arkhangelskoe* .
_*➖*_Un gran convoy con combustible, lubricantes y municiones salió de *Dnepropetrovsk* hacia Krivoy Rog.
_*➖*_En *Zaporozhye*, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones ucranianas en *Orekhovo* y *Kamyshevakh.*


----------



## Besarionis (9 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor Rusia ralentiza su avance a drede para que la escena de Zielinsky abandonando Kiev en helicóptero, desde el tejado de la embajada estadounidense, coincida con la campaña electoral para el Senado de los USA en noviembre.



En todo caso, es una escena que tienen muy ensayada. Seguro que la bordan!


----------



## Besarionis (9 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha llegado el momento en que Rusia reconozca su fracaso y devuelva todos los territorios incluyendo Crimea. Sólo en ese caso, Zelensky concederá un acuerdo de paz en condiciones generosas, exigiendo tan sólo reparaciones de guerra y no juicios sumarísimos.



Y dos huevos duros! (de Fabergé)


----------



## Nico (9 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Esto es clave: antes el valor del euro frente al dolar proporcionaba un "colchon relativo" frente al encarecimiento en dolares del barril... a dia de hoy esto ha desaparecido y como los europeos somos completamente dependientes de otros países en temas de combustibles fósiles, el tema es mucho mas serio de lo que piensan los sojitas




Si bien es un off topic, dado que salió el tema una breve puntualización al respecto.

No es, como piensas, que el euro "brindaba un colchón". Si sube en dólares SUBE EN EUROS también.

Lo que pasa en esta ocasión es que se vive un DOBLE fenómeno, sube en dólares y BAJA EL EURO, con lo cual la subida se ha multiplicado por dos para los europeos.

¿Se entiende verdad?... subió 10% en dólares (y también en euros) pero ADEMAS el euro se debilitó un 10%, lo que representa para el poder adquisitivo del europeo *un impacto del 20%* (mitad por el aumento de precios, mitad por la pérdida de valor adquisitivo de la moneda).

(*) Los porcentajes, aunque se aproximan, solo fueron puestos a título de ejemplo.


*EDITO PARA AGREGAR*: Luego de poner este post llegué a un video de Rallo que puso otro compañero y ahí Rallo, además de indicar esto mismo que acabo de señalar, menciona otra circunstancia, pero en este caso no para el precio del petróleo, sino para el de los destilados (gasolina, diésel, etc.) y en este caso tiene que ver con la pérdida de capacidad de refino.

Explica que nadie invierte en refinerías porque Occidente ya avisó que "_no quiere más petróleo_" y ninguna empresa va a ser tan idiota de invertir 9000 millones de dólares en montar una refinería (*que necesita 30 años* para amortizar), cuando ya le avisaron que los eco-verdes-wokes-progres-cambioclimáticos, quieren prohibir el petróleo en 10.

Por eso, cada vez más plantas viejas se desactivan (reduciendo la capacidad de refino), mientras que NO SE INSTALAN nuevas plantas.

¿Resultado?... las que van quedando cobran precios cada vez más altos por refinar... aún al mismo precio del petróleo, los costos de refino AUMENTAN.

Welcome al mundo de la idiotez progre !!!... hundimos la capacidad de refino HOY, con leyes del mundo de la piruleta que no sabemos cómo se van a implementar MAÑANA (energía verde y tal y tal).

Disfrutemos lo votado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

La wuerra se puso aburrida un estancamiento casi total 

Orcorrusos invasores criminales violadores rateros siguen cayendo como mosquitos fue entretenido al principio ya aburre "Se volvio usual" ver a los Dyrmitrys de mierda morir nada ha cambiado han ganado territorio en el Dombass pero han perdido en Kheron y Kharkov así que técnicamente siguen en 0 los invasores de la horda de lata 

No he colocado fotos de orcorrusos últimamente porque tienen muchas viudas en el floro empiezan a chillar 

Foto del ultimo general Orcorruso eliminado 






Este era el fiambre 








Otros Dymitrys de mierda que ya no joderan mas 






Aunque mas preocupante para la horda invasora de lata es su perdida de blindados eso es lo que mas les afecta, aunque Francia / Alemania les están ayudando por debajo de cuerda para poderlos remplazar a mediano plazo 

Un grupo de blindados orcos desactivados 






Les mataron un grupo grande en ese incidente 





La vida de esos rateros violadores Dymitrys de mierda no vale nada a los orcorrusos sus perdidas humanas no les importan en lo mas mínimo de hecho las guerras no se pierden por bajas, supongo que muchos de los muertos en sus filas pueden ser reclutas forzados del Dombass osea jurídicamente Ucranianos los famosos "Pro rusos"


----------



## Nico (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder… ¿Es normal semejante densidad de minas?



Joer!... verdaderamente brutal !!


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para mi que no son ni de izquierda ni de derecha...SENCILLAMENTE SON UNA MAFIA...UN CLUB DE LA COMEDIA...UNA BANDA DE HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA!!
> Altamente tironucables...cuando llegue el dia de la purga.




Si son de izquierdas pero el espectro de la izquierda es muy amplio al igual que el de la derecha. Lo que sucede es que hay mucho afán por parte de muchos de identificarlos como si fueran izquierda de la escuela soviética con la que tienen poco que ver todos esos y que en España siempre han sido cuatro gatos.

Saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Peak oil : Se alcanza el máximo de producción posible y a partir de aquí cada vez se produce menos
> 
> La vaca no puede dar más leche
> 
> ...



El peak oil se produce si solo nos refirieramos a capacidad física y economía básica.

Pero no, se han incorporado variables estratégicas, y se han priorizado determinadas energías frente a otras. 

Es un término a revisar


----------



## willbeend (9 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta, o no quiere darse, de que China es actualmente la fábrica del mundo. No hay prácticamente nada que no lleve algo que este producido en China. Desde electrónica hasta ropa. Cualquier producto que veamos en cualquier establecimiento lleva como mínimo algún componente chino, y sin él ese producto no se puede fabricar. Es lo que hay.



Esta semana fui a ver unos amigos suizos, que me comentaban que en Suiza compran a menudo esparragos blancos españoles frescos y que aqui no podian encontrarlos, solo verdes. Les he comentado que aqui no se lleva mucho el blanco fuera de las conservas. De eso ya se dieron cuenta y para acompañar las cervezas sacaron uno de conserva, lei la etiqueta y era distribuido por una empresa de Madrit pero de orgien CHINA!!! 

Aqui en españa, hasta en los esparragos. Lo flipamos un poquito.

Los esparragos no estaban mal.


----------



## raptors (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Muy buen video. Menudo bicho.




*Cuando ya se este produciendo en serie...* el _SU-57_ a ver quien va a ser el valiente que va a desafiar a rusia en el aire....


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Ucrania quiere comprar los sistemas de defensa aérea de la Cúpula de Hierro de Israel, 
según el embajador ucraniano en el país. Si Tel Aviv aceptase, su confrontación con Rusia.
empezaría a echar chispas y Moscú podría vender más armamento a los contrarios de la zona.


----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)

*Bajas confirmadas de soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - 50127 personas (al 06/06/2022). Contando a los desaparecidos: 61451.*


----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)

rusia esta desarrollando una gran labor a nivel mundial de diplomacia

si, mundial no es usa mas eu ... eso solo es el.10% del mundo...

rusia va a ser el poli y los chinos van a desarrollar los negocios...

usa + UE a la pobreza


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Este conflicto no es mas que una consecuencia de que el Imperio reinante 
está a punto de ser sustituido por una potencia emergente. Históricamente, 
esto suele conducir a la guerra. La alternativa a la guerra es que el Imperio
reinante utilice su poder para asegurarse una posición fuerte en el mundo 
incluso después de perder la hegemonia. Pero claro, eso no va inmerso en
la condición humana, y el depredador alfa del planeta suele entrar en modo
de ataque cuando se le desafía.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Jun 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La wuerra se puso aburrida un estancamiento casi total
> 
> Orcorrusos invasores criminales violadores rateros siguen cayendo como mosquitos fue entretenido al principio ya aburre "Se volvio usual" ver a los Dyrmitrys de mierda morir nada ha cambiado han ganado territorio en el Dombass pero han perdido en Kheron y Kharkov así que técnicamente siguen en 0 los invasores de la horda de lata
> 
> ...



q tranquilo me he quedado pulsando el botoncito que empieza por i.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

*Turquía amenaza con privar a Grecia de la independencia*
7 de junio de 2022
ocho

El 29 de mayo, hablando en una pomposa celebración del 569 aniversario de la captura de Constantinopla, el presidente Erdogan dijo en un texto casi directo que para 2053 Turquía planea restaurar la esfera de influencia del Imperio Otomano, incluido el dominio sobre los Balcanes y el Peloponeso. Erdogan pisoteó abiertamente a los griegos, prometiéndoles un horror comparable a la caída de Bizancio. El trasfondo de tales discursos militantes no fueron solo las celebraciones, sino también los ejercicios navales internacionales Efes-2022, que oficialmente solo tenían un enfoque antiterrorista, pero en respuesta a los cuales Grecia anunció una mayor preparación para el combate de sus fuerzas armadas.






*circunstancias difíciles*

No importa cuán profundo en la jungla de la historia envíe el escandaloso discurso de Erdogan, la confrontación greco-turca de las últimas décadas está alimentada por razones mucho más mundanas que algunos viejos agravios.

En resumen, la cuenca del mar Egeo es objetivamente pequeña para que dos estados la gestionen sin interferir entre sí. Las dimensiones físicas del mar, especialmente en su parte norte, ni siquiera permitieron el establecimiento de las franjas de aguas territoriales de 12 millas generalmente aceptadas, por lo que tanto Turquía como Grecia se contentan con los derechos a zonas económicas de solo 6 millas.

A pesar de ello, en aguas neutras quedan muchos escollos, y los más reales: hablamos de muchas pequeñas islas deshabitadas. Algunos de ellos son literalmente un par de rocas desnudas que sobresalen en medio del mar, pero ambos bandos se disputan activamente la soberanía sobre cada uno de ellos: la zona de dominio marítimo exclusivo del país se cuenta desde el punto más prominente de su territorio, por lo que la Discutir sobre estas piedras es bastante comprensible.

Lo más esperado son las disputas en torno a islas bastante grandes que tienen una población permanente. Chios, Samos y algunos otros se consideran territorios griegos sin duda, pero al mismo tiempo se encuentran cerca de la costa de Turquía. La ampliación de la zona económica de estas últimas supondría el aislamiento legal "de estas islas de su madre patria, con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva (como las que actualmente enfrenta la población de nuestra región de Kaliningrado).

La propiedad estatal de Chipre sigue siendo una gran pregunta. Desde 1974, cuando la isla fue durante algún tiempo escenario de un conflicto armado entre los aliados de la OTAN, no ha habido cambios positivos para nadie en la determinación de su estatus: la República Turca del Norte de Chipre sigue siendo prácticamente desconocida por nadie, pero de hecho lo será. no ir a ninguna parte Y aunque los turcos controlan solo un tercio del área, utilizan la república delegada como palanca de presión no solo sobre el resto de la isla, sino sobre casi toda la región.

No se puede decir que las partes no intentaron resolver su conflicto de manera relativamente pacífica. A fines de la década de 1990, estuvieron cerca de hacer una serie de concesiones mutuas como gesto de buena voluntad (después de otra escalada al borde de la guerra abierta), pero aún así no llegaron a eso. Y básicamente hay escaramuzas regulares sobre quién violó el espacio aéreo de quién. En 1996, incluso hubo una batalla aérea real, como resultado de lo cual un caza turco fue derribado, lo que nuevamente casi llevó a la guerra en la región.

Desde 2011, cuando se constató la presencia de grandes yacimientos de gas natural bajo el fondo del mar Egeo, el enfrentamiento en la región, como era de esperarse, estalló con renovado vigor; además, Israel, Líbano y Egipto también se unieron a la antigua lucha de los griegos y los turcos.

De lejos, Turquía es el mayor y más agresivo de todos los contendientes por este gran alijo de gas, parte del cual también se encuentra cerca de la costa de Chipre. Basado en este último hecho, el gobierno turco no solo gritó en voz alta sobre los derechos de los turcochipriotas a estos depósitos, sino que incluso se permitió amenazar a otros. Entonces, en 2018, un barco de perforación italiano que llegó para comenzar a trabajar fue escoltado lejos por barcos de guerra turcos.

En este momento, en el contexto de la crisis energética provocada por la campaña de sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, las reservas de gas del mar Egeo están adquiriendo una nueva calidad. Es obvio que los planes de la Unión Europea de abandonar en tan solo un par de años al principal proveedor de combustible de hidrocarburos son absolutamente irreales (a menos, por supuesto, que la industria se detenga casi por completo); por otro lado, con un conocido ejercicio de fuerzas durante un período determinado, uno puede intentar dominar esta fuente de gas del sur. Además, la pertenencia a la UE de la anteriormente “inútil” Grecia le da a esta última el “derecho” a hablar sobre la afiliación europea original de los depósitos en disputa.

Por otro lado, el proceso de ruptura del orden mundial existente, que está ganando impulso, también le da a Turquía, con su ambicioso sultán, la oportunidad de expandir sus reclamos en toda su extensión, sin limitarse solo al mar más cercano.

Pero, ¿aquellos que tienen estos tendrán suficiente fuerza?

*toma tu propio*

Como es bien sabido, la OTAN es una alianza puramente defensiva; es por eso que sus miembros generalmente se reúnen para patear a alguien que se encuentra lejos de sus fronteras en una multitud, y colectivamente prefieren no presentarse a una pelea con oponentes más serios.

Hay muchas razones para creer que este será el caso en caso de un hipotético conflicto armado entre Grecia y Turquía; especialmente porque ambos rivales son miembros de la alianza. Sí, y en el conflicto de Chipre de 1974, nadie de afuera intervino particularmente.

Es fácil comparar los potenciales militares de ambos bandos. Tanto las fuerzas armadas griegas como las turcas todavía tienen un pie en el siglo XX. A diferencia de los "aliados" en la OTAN, ambos países conservan ejércitos reclutados bastante grandes (en relación con el tamaño de la población). La mayor parte del equipo militar .también es un legado de la Guerra Fría anterior, aunque modernizado en diversos grados.

Si hablamos de fuerzas terrestres, los turcos tienen una superioridad cuantitativa aproximadamente doble en todos los aspectos: tanto en personas como en vehículos de combate, tanto lineales como de reserva. Pero en el mar y en el aire, no todo es tan triste para los griegos: aunque no hay paridad, el enemigo no los supera en número de barcos y aviones en más de una vez y media (es interesante que el Los griegos tienen una cantidad notable de sistemas de defensa aérea soviéticos y rusos, incluidos "Thor" y S-300). La calidad del entrenamiento y la moral del personal de los oponentes son más o menos iguales.

En caso de un conflicto importante, una ventaja muy importante de los turcos será su complejo militar-industrial suficientemente desarrollado, que será bastante capaz de reponer las existencias de armas de alta precisión y equipo militar terrestre. Los griegos no tienen nada que oponer en este campo, se verán obligados a confiar solo en las "cifras" disponibles: la complicación de la situación mundial y el gran consumo de arsenales occidentales en Ucrania no les permitirán restaurar rápidamente posibles pérdidas. . Es curioso que, al mismo tiempo, la propia Grecia pronto donará a los fascistas ucranianos más de cien BMP-1 (previamente obtenidos de la antigua RDA) bajo la palabra de honor alemana para reemplazar estos Marder BMP; y el ejemplo de los polacos, que ya "recibieron" en lugar de los "Leopardos" T-72 donados, no es lo suficientemente claro para los griegos.

Pero las cosas tampoco van bien para Turquía: su principal debilidad son sus propias ambiciones. En este momento, el ejército turco está realizando otra gran operación en el norte de Siria; en el caso de que la inestabilidad en Irán se agrave aún más, existe una probabilidad considerable de que los turcos también entren allí. En un esfuerzo por atacar en todas partes a la vez, Erdogan se arriesga a caer en la misma trampa que hizo Hitler en su tiempo, luchando con varios oponentes iguales o superiores en fuerza a la vez.

Hasta el momento, no hay señales de que Turquía esté "a punto" de comenzar la solución final del problema de Chipre, o más aún, el desmantelamiento de la Grecia continental. Pero si la UE, para complacer a los estadounidenses, continúa ahogándose al mismo ritmo que ahora, entonces en 3-5 años la economía y la sociedad griegas, que ya no son muy fuertes, se debilitarán tanto que el país no podrá resistir la Embestida turca.

Autor: Mijail Tokmakov


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Cuando ya se este produciendo en serie...* el _SU-57_ a ver quien va a ser el valiente que va a desafiar a rusia en el aire....



No va a ocurir. En Rusia saben que el Su-57 se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente y ya están trabajando su propio caza de sexta generación.

El Su-57 tardó décadas en fraguarse y para cuando han empezado a hacerlo ya estaba atrás comparado con el F-22 y el F-35.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

*Corte griega anula decisión de confiscar petróleo iraní a favor de EE.UU.*
Reuters: Corte en Grecia anula decisión que permite la confiscación de petróleo iraní de petroleros a favor de Estados Unidos


9 junio 2022 07:11


El Tribunal de Apelación de Chalkis anuló un fallo anterior que permitía a las autoridades griegas detener petroleros con petróleo iraní y transferir parte del cargamento a Estados Unidos. Así lo informó el jueves 9 de junio Reuters , citando fuentes.

"La demanda de nulidad de la decisión fue aceptada por el tribunal", dijo la fuente de la agencia.

Cabe señalar que ahora el veredicto será difícil de cambiar.


Reuters no tiene información sobre si el gobierno griego o los EE . UU. van a impugnar la decisión.

El 26 de mayo se supo que Grecia iba a transferir petróleo iraní a los Estados Unidos, que fue transportado en el petrolero ruso Lana, que fue detenido en abril en el mar Mediterráneo. En el mismo mes, el petrolero fue liberado. A bordo, según informes de prensa, había 115 mil toneladas de petróleo iraní.

Después de eso, Teherán tomó medidas de represalia y ya el 27 de mayo, las fuerzas del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica detuvieron a dos petroleros griegos en el Golfo Pérsico. Irán luego amenazó con detener 17 barcos griegos debido a las acciones de Atenas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



En modo de testeo me imagino. Por cierto: India se retiró del programa hace ya unos años.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raptors (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No va a ocurir. En Rusia saben que el Su-57 se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente y ya están trabajando su propio caza de sexta generación.
> 
> El Su-57 tardó décadas en fraguarse y para cuando han empezado a hacerlo ya estaba atrás comparado con el F-22 y el F-35.




_Jaja_ *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero que estamentos, si lo infiltrado es toda la población, y desde antes de 1945.
> 
> Pero a ver, tú, tus padres, tus hijos, y hasta tus abuelos si eres joven ¿con qué referentes culturales se han criado?, ¿qué visión del mundo y su historia han mamado desde la infancia?, ¿con que referentes, mitos, iconos, han soñado?.
> 
> ...



Quien es??? Lavrov???


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Jaja_ *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...











Sukhoi Su-75 Checkmate - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Rusia avanza poro a poco, sin pausa, e infinitamente más despacio que EEUU y la UE.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder… ¿Es normal semejante densidad de minas?



Wow, es para no creer!. Lo malo es que muchas se escaparán y terminarán explotando a cualquiera que pase por ahí.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

Más vale; sí, ya sé que no pasará, que vayamos armando hasta los dientes las Canarias.


----------



## chemarin (9 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> subnormal



No es que seas subnormal, que obviamente lo eres, sino que encima para mí eres irrelevante, ¿qué coño has escrito en este foro? Tonto del culo. No falla, si eres comunista o eres un hijo de puta o un retrasado mental, en tu caso es obvio por qué lo eres.


----------



## willbeend (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> el único que se salva es el gato, al que se le ve correr en blanco y negro



Hostia brutal el gatete! Bien visto. He mirado el video solo para ver ese gato


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No va a ocurir. En Rusia saben que el Su-57 se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente y ya están trabajando su propio caza de sexta generación.
> 
> El Su-57 tardó décadas en fraguarse y para cuando han empezado a hacerlo ya estaba atrás comparado con el F-22 y el F-35.



El F22 y especialmente el F35 son un producto de marketing.
Cualquier F16, cargado de combustible y munición es más maniobrable que un F35:









La extraña explicación oficial al problema de combate en vuelo del F-35


Es el caza más caro de la historia y, sin embargo, no es capaz de batir a uno de sus predecesores. El F-35 no tiene nada que hacer frente al F-16 en pleno. Esa fue la preocupante conclusión que conocimos hace unos días de mano de uno de los pilotos de prueba. Ahora, la explicación oficial al...




es.gizmodo.com





Lo que deja reducido al F35 como una mera plataforma de defensa aérea. En cuanto un F35 tenga contacto visual con cualquier caza ruso, se convierte en chatarra humeante. Los rusos lo saben, y los usanos saben que los rusos lo saben.

Y si un F35 no es capaz de enfrentarse en un doghfight con un F16...con un SU ni hablemos. Cualquier SU 37 Terminator, bastante viejo, pero con mira integrada en el casco y toberas tridemensionales, desayuna F16 y almuerza con F15.

El SU 57 es una puta pasada REAL mientras que el F35 es humo, no sirve más que para pasear misiles, y eso no es un caza de superioridad aérea.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hablo de puta...la TACONES...



Parece que esa cosa que tienes entre oreja y oreja ya ha dao de si todo lo que podía .....


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> El F22 y especialmente el F35 son un producto de marketing.
> Cualquier F16, cargado de combustible y munición es más maniobrable que un F35:
> 
> 
> ...



SU 35 y 37 maniobrabilidad EXTREMA.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Va a correr la sangre en USA ...



Literalmente ... Muy significativo como dependemos de todos y para todo ... Los tampones viajan más que la mayoria de las charos que los usan.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Parece que esa cosa que tienes entre oreja y oreja ya ha dao de si todo lo que podía .....



Para histerica la "cosas chulas"...

Comprendo que para ti ir de A a B en linea recta...es un problema de trigonometria.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> SU 35 y 37 maniobrabilidad EXTREMA.



Hoy en día eso no es importante. Lo que importa es tener un radar más potente y que llegue más lejos que el del enemigo y unos misiles de mayor alcance.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para histerica la "cosas chulas"...
> 
> Comprendo que para ti ir de A a B en linea recta...es un problema de trigonometria.



Pues yo la veo muy tranquilita: "te voy a dar un dato Teodoro", y le da un dato no un exabrupto.   Nada que ver con esas dos locas, la Ayuso y la Olona, que están predicando todo el día el fin de los tiempos si no les hacemos caso. La derecha española, toda ella, es una especie de magma amalgamado de clases extractivas, inútiles que no valen ni para tomar por el culo, absolutamente catetos, orangutanes y descerebrados. Y los que les compran el discurso ni te digo. Para comprar esa mierda desde fuera del nucleo duro de los directamente beneficiados hay que ser muy lerdo o haberse tragao mucha mitología en la escuela franquista.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

Que dice España que tiene un papel firmado que pone que Argelia no va a cortar el gas hasta 2035        

El contrato de Naturgy impide cortar a Argelia el gas a España hasta 2032


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Pequeños pasos


El fulminante cese -por medio de una votación en el Parlamento- de la defensora del pueblo Lyudmila Denisova ha supuesto algunos cambios relevantes. Denisova se había dado a conocer por sus constan…




slavyangrad.es











Pequeños pasos


09/06/2022


El fulminante cese -por medio de una votación en el Parlamento- de la defensora del pueblo Lyudmila Denisova ha supuesto algunos cambios relevantes. Denisova se había dado a conocer por sus constantes y alocadas acusaciones contra Rusia. Han sido especialmente notorias sus acusaciones de violaciones masivas, violaciones de niños e incluso bebés, casos que no han podido comprobarse y que, a juzgar por las declaraciones de Denisova, solo buscaban notoriedad. Ayer, la ya exdefensora del pueblo de Ucrania afirmó que, con sus historias, buscaba facilitar que se tomaran las decisiones que Ucrania necesitaba que se tomaran. El fin justifica los medios y la necesidad ucraniana de obtener armas extranjeras justifica estas historias, noticias falsas que han resultado ser excesivas incluso para la Oficina del Presidente.

Uno de los cambios tras el cese de Denisova ha sido la reanudación del proceso de intercambios entre Rusia y Ucrania. La semana pasada se informaba de un intercambio de 160 cadáveres de soldados fallecidos, un proceso que se repitió ayer y que recuerda que, en esta guerra, desde su comienzo en 2014, la comunicación entre los militares a uno y otro lado del frente siempre ha sido más fluida que entre sus homólogos políticos. Sin embargo, estos pequeños cambios y tendencias positivas en el ámbito de las relaciones militares y el cumplimiento de las normas de la guerra no tienen por qué trasladarse al ámbito político, en el que las relaciones son mucho más complicadas. Es incluso cuestionable que estos contactos vayan a suponer un cambio en la situación de los prisioneros de guerra, en primer lugar por el fuerte desequilibrio en términos numéricos. Mientras algunas fuentes ucranianas hablaban la semana pasada de unos 200 prisioneros de guerra rusos en manos de Ucrania, Sergey Shoigu mencionó el martes que se han entregado a las fuerzas rusas y de las Repúblicas Populares más de 6.000 soldados ucranianos.

Pequeños intercambios

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Se dice que en la región de Zaporozhie se ha producido otro intercambio de cuerpos de soldados caídos. Se han intercambiado 50 cuerpos cada bando. Algunos de los intercambiados por nuestro bando son soldados muertos en Mariupol y en Azovstal. No se ha especificado dónde murieron los soldados entregados por Ucrania.

Me gustaría llamar la atención al hecho de que los intercambios de cadáveres no se habían realizado durante mucho tiempo, como ya habíamos escrito repetidamente. Quien supervisaba los intercambios de cadáveres, así como de prisioneros, era, entre otras personas, Lyudmyla Denisova, la defensora del pueblo que se inventó historias sobre niños violados con una cuchara, mentiras por las que fue expulsada de la _Gestapo_ por crueldad y por haber desacreditado completamente el tema de la “violaciones masivas en Ucrania”.

Después de que el Directorio Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa tomara el control del proceso de intercambios, se activó inmediatamente el procedimiento para intercambiar cadáveres, ya que se pueden negociar de forma rápida a través de los canales militares sin necesidad de hacer mucho ruido. Las negociaciones sobre la cuestión de los intercambios de prisioneros de guerra también se están produciendo según esos mismos canales.

Además de intercambios de cadáveres, también se han producido contactos menos publicitados y pequeños intercambios que han aplicado a los vivos el mismo esquema que a los muertos.

En cuanto a los intercambios de prisioneros, mi postura es simple: si un prisionero de guerra no ha cometido crímenes de guerra, es muy posible y necesario que sea intercambiado por prisioneros de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y los ejércitos de la RPD y la RPL. Disponemos de un mucho mayor _fondo de intercambio_ [número de prisioneros de guerra] y debemos usarlo. También es una forma de presión: queremos intercambiar solo a quienes no se entregaron en Azovstal. Los criminales de guerra deben ser condenados según las leyes de la RPD y serán condenados, pero los prisioneros de guerra comunes serán intercambiados o esperarán al final de la guerra en cautividad. Podría ser que no se quedaran simplemente sentados en las celdas sino que participaran en la reconstrucción de los territorios destruidos de la RPD y la RPL.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo la veo muy tranquilita: "te voy a dar un dato Teodoro", y le da un dato no un exabrupto.   Nada que ver con esas dos locas, la Ayuso y la Olona, que están predicando todo el día el fin de los tiempos si no les hacemos caso. La derecha española, toda ella, es una especie de magma amalgama de clases extractivas, inútiles que no valen ni para tomar por el culo, absolutamente catetos, orangutanes y descerebrados. Y los que les compran el discurso ni te digo. Para comprar esa mierda desde fuera del nucleo duro de los directamente beneficiados hay que ser muy lerdo o haberse tragao mucha mitología en la escuela franquista.



Es verdad...no como los niños de mugremos...tan jovenes y ya pagando pensiones.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Pues la asiatica tiene toda la razón del mundo, cada vez pintamos menos...


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que UE va a enviar soldados a Ucraina alrededor del otoño, no sé ni veo en misión de qué o como lo querrán enmascarar. Pero me parece una opción muy plausible. Quizás una fuerza de Mantenimiento de Paz bajo auspicio de la ONU pero con mandato para repeler ataques o vete a saber tú....



Bajo mandato de la ONU, teniendo derecho a veto Rusia lo veo complicado. Si la UE se mete a pecho descubierto, lo vamos a pasar mal.


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> de 2,10 a 2,80 cafe y barrita tomate. Un 33% de un dia para otro.



nos veo de bandoleros en las areas de servicio de autovías en al jubilación. pa poder comer y pagar fármacos


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No es que seas subnormal, que obviamente lo eres, sino que encima para mí eres irrelevante, ¿qué coño has escrito en este foro? Tonto del culo. No falla, si eres comunista o eres un hijo de puta o un retrasado mental, en tu caso es obvio por qué lo eres.



subnormal


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, no te enfades, sigue con tu estatito, que de puta madre nos va a todos, eh?



Madre mía, tú eres criminal... jajajajaaaa... _*¿"tu estatito"?*_, como si yo hubiese provocado que tú tuvieses piernas y brazos o la sociedad una forma de gerencia... vamos, vamos, vamos... ¿yo?... jajajajaaa

Que hablabamos de ti, nené, que no hablabamos del "estatito" ese... de tu pasaporte y de tu renuncia a participar de ningún grupo SALVO aquél que proteja tu statu-quo, pero eso sí, sólo hasta dónde tú quieras; vamos hablabamos del EGOISMO llevado a grado extremo e INSOLIDARIO total... que digo yo, TÚ HAS PROBADO el ir al bosque y hacerte unas pajas allí con el "estatito" y tu CAPACIDAD para que te follen vivo grupos de gentes que NO TE QUERRÍAN ALLÍ... vamos el "Rambo gallego" que yo te recomiendo... que seguirás sin entenderlo imagino, pero...

Hostia, tú mismo lo dejas claro:

- Tú no quieres ningún pasaporte y no quieres verte prisionero de ninguna decisión de terceros.
- Tú eres social, pero hasta el punto primero.
- Tú quieres eliminar el estatito y por tanto su gerencia.

Y yo te comenté lo que acontecería si tú eliminas el "estatito" y te tomas eso de ir sin miramientos y sin pasaporte en serio...

El rambo gallego llevó eso al extremo, que cohones y... y... se encontró que la sociedad, NO EL ESTATITO, que a esa institución que un tío se corra en el monte o en un prado o en la ciudad le da lo mismo, es más si ese ESTATITO que vosotros LOS LIBEGALES, llevais controlando desde hace ya más de una década fuese capaz nos convertiría a todos en "rambitos", más o menos lo ha hecho ya, eso sí, en pisitos de ciudad... ahora bien, en el mismo momento que esa sociedad percibió al INSOLIDARIO SIN PASAPORTE que era el tal "Rambo gallego" adoptó fórmulas para IMPONER aquello que el ESTATITO pasaba de hacer.... eso sí, "Rambo gallego" tuvo cohones y se paseo; pero... pero... también tuvo de su lado al ESTATITO, que en cuanto vió a la sociedad MOVILIZARSE y por tanto hacer aquello que se presupone debe hacer el ESTATITO, tomó cartas en el asunto... Y MIRA TÚ, no para pillar al "Rambo gallego" sino para CONTROLAR A LA MASA INSTRANSIGENTE con ese NEO-LIBEGAL...

No lo entiendes... deberías...

Te recomendé saber hacer un francés y ofrecerlo sin disimulo a esos grupos de personas que están SIEMPRE contra todo elemento NEO-LIBEGAL que pulule por cerca de sus posesiones... seguro que si el "Rambo gallego" en lugar de robar hubiese ofrecido servicios personales, hubiese tenido... bueno mejor suerte, creo que no, pero... una oportunidad lo mismo...

Y no lo entenderás, que ese es el problema... pero no hablo para ti, sino para que quienes como tu piensan entiendan el límite de las estupideces... y seguro también les costará entenderlo, ya que un estúpido y sus tonterías nunca se separan, CIPOLLA mediante...


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice España que tiene un papel firmado que pone que Argelia no va a cortar el gas hasta 2035
> 
> El contrato de Naturgy impide cortar a Argelia el gas a España hasta 2032



estoy esperando la inminente invasión argelina con su flota de pateras de desembarco, por benidorm estimo que entraran con asesores del grupo wagner etc..


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo por pedir, que nos anexionemos a Rusia. Y una reunión a 3 bandas para ceder carteras (Antonia, Irene y Rufián...con Vladimir, Lavrov y Medvedev). Mataría por ver esa reunión .



A los malos españoles, los españoles incompletos como decia Machado, solo entienden las leyes cuando les tocas el bolsillo, con ETA funciono, si no tienen un centimo se termino la revolucion.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> nos veo de bandoleros en las areas de servicio de autovías en al jubilación. pa poder comer y pagar fármacos



A 2,30€ la gasolina 95 en mi surtidor preferido…que cosas…


----------



## S. Moguilevich (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice España que tiene un papel firmado que pone que Argelia no va a cortar el gas hasta 2035
> 
> El contrato de Naturgy impide cortar a Argelia el gas a España hasta 2032



Menudo ostiazo de realidad nos merecemos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bajo mandato de la ONU, teniendo derecho a veto Rusia lo veo complicado. Si la UE se mete a pecho descubierto, lo vamos a pasar mal.



Quizás vamos a ver cosas viejas con otras estructuras adaptadas a los nuevos tiempos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Después de que los anglosajones invadieran el “patio trasero” de Rusia, organizaran un golpe de Estado en Ucrania en 2014, una operación terrorista en el Donbass y luego obligaran a Moscú a iniciar el NMD 8 años después, se sugiere una respuesta simétrica. ¿Por qué no crear un punto de tensión en la parte más vulnerable del propio "hegemón"?



*Base militar en América Latina*

La idea de que el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa adquiera su propia base militar en algún lugar de América Latina ha sido expresada más de una vez. Las opciones con Cuba y Venezuela estaban en la superficie, pero, por desgracia, las palabras nunca se convirtieron en hechos. La Habana actualmente no está interesada en empeorar las relaciones con Estados Unidos, que es objetivamente su principal mercado de ventas y socio comercial. Caracas parece más prometedora en este sentido, sin embargo, para desplegar una base naval rusa en la isla de Orchila, primero se tendrán que hacer cambios en la Constitución venezolana. Aparentemente, el régimen del presidente Nicolás Maduro aún no ha madurado para dar ese paso. El tercer país donde teóricamente podrían asentarse las tropas rusas suele llamarse Nicaragua.

Según la publicación oficial del gobierno de Nicaragua, La Gaceta, el presidente Ortega extendió el permiso para estacionar tropas extranjeras en el país, incluidas las rusas:

El personal, los barcos y las aeronaves de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa pueden ingresar para participar en entrenamientos y ejercicios, así como en operaciones de ayuda humanitaria, búsqueda y rescate y rescate en situaciones de emergencia o desastres naturales.
Un régimen simplificado de tránsito y escala en Nicaragua para militares, barcos y aeronaves de Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, República Dominicana, México, Venezuela, Estados Unidos y Cuba ha estado vigente durante muchos años, y también lo utilizan las fuerzas armadas rusas. . Pero, ¿por qué no llegar a un acuerdo con el presidente Ortega sobre la creación de una base militar en toda regla? ¿Necesita el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa una base en Nicaragua y, de ser así, cuál debería ser?

*"Centro de recreación" nicaragüense*

De hecho, las metas y objetivos reales, y por lo tanto el formato de la presencia militar rusa en América Latina, son la pregunta clave que debe responderse al reflexionar sobre este difícil tema. Debe tenerse en cuenta que una base de este tipo en algún lugar de Nicaragua enfrentará muchos problemas.

*En primer lugar* , Rusia cursi no tiene una flota oceánica que se necesitapara un suministro confiable de un grupo militar en el Nuevo Mundo. Los buques de guerra de primer rango han llorado un gato, todos son muy viejos y se necesitan como parte de las Flotas del Norte y del Pacífico de la Federación Rusa. Será extremadamente problemático asignar algo regularmente para garantizar la escolta de los buques de suministro. Este es un "saludo cordial" a nuestros numerosos partidarios de la idea de la "flota de mosquitos", que no necesitan portaaviones, portahelicópteros, cruceros, destructores o grandes barcos de desembarco, sino que solo dan botes pequeños. prácticamente sin defensa aérea y defensa antiaérea, capaz de "silencio" cerca de su costa. A través de sus oraciones, Rusia realmente se está convirtiendo en una potencia terrestre, incapaz de operar en las zonas oceánicas y marítimas lejanas.

*En segundo lugar*, la Federación Rusa es hoy un país beligerante, incapaz de dispersarse en otras direcciones. Turquía bloqueó sus estrechos encerrando nuestra flota en el Mar Negro. El grupo naval ruso reunido en el Mediterráneo contrarresta la amenaza de la formación de ataque de portaaviones del bloque de la OTAN. Las fuerzas terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están involucradas casi por completo en la operación especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, y no se sabe cuándo ni cómo terminará todo esto.

En general, por así decirlo, no se trata de desplegar en Nicaragua y luego suministrar algunos contingentes militares significativos. Sí, y ahora no tienen nada que hacer allí, excepto tomar el sol y nadar en el mar. Sin embargo, todavía existe la oportunidad de indicar la presencia de uno y crear un punto de tensión en el vientre de la "hegemonía" con pequeñas fuerzas.

El verdadero sentido vendrá de la apertura de un centro logístico para la Armada Rusa en Nicaragua. Será posible "registrar" 1-2 submarinos diesel-eléctricos de la clase Varshavyanka allí de forma permanente, capaces de transportar misiles de crucero Caliber, incluidos aquellos con una ojiva nuclear. De vez en cuando, nuestros "Árboles de fresno" podrán pasar por reparaciones y aparecer desafiantes en el Mar Caribe, que prometen armar pronto con "Circonios" hipersónicos.

También será útil si aparece en Nicaragua una base de aviación naval de la Armada Rusa. Si se colocan allí varios aviones antisubmarinos, aviones AWACS y cazas para cubrirlos, podrán patrullar regularmente el Caribe en busca de posibles submarinos enemigos. El único problema es que Rusia no tiene aviones antisubmarinos y AWACS adicionales para transferirlos al Nuevo Mundo, y este problema debe tratarse de cerca. Se conocen planes para convertir los transatlánticos civiles Tu-214 e Il-114-300 en antisubmarinos. El jefe de aviación naval de la Armada rusa, Igor Kozhin, habló sobre una nueva plataforma unificada:

Estamos hablando de la creación y puesta en marcha de una nueva plataforma unificada. Esta es una máquina moderna, que en muchos aspectos será superior a los análogos extranjeros.
Bueno, esperemos que todo salga bien. Además, la operación especial en Ucrania demostró una vez más cuánto necesita el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa aviones AWACS para el reconocimiento y la designación de objetivos. Las opciones intermedias, no tan sofisticadas como la A-100 Premier, encajarían bastante bien. Lo principal es que hay suficientes. Ahí es cuando los asuntos de la Armada Rusa y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas van bien, será posible pensar seriamente en ubicar su base militar en algún lugar de América Latina. Desde la aviación naval y los submarinos realmente puede haber buenos.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Sinjar (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Quizás vamos a ver cosas viejas con otras estructuras adaptadas a los nuevos tiempos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084133



Involución habemus... Yo no se, pero no me gusta nada como se está poniendo el tema...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

*La sede de la RPD anunció el comienzo de la batalla por Slavyansk*


9 de junio de 2022, 10:49


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es verdad...no como los niños de mugremos...tan jovenes y ya pagando pensiones.



Yo comprendo que para gente que:

1.- El kobi es una conspiración
2.- La vacuna es un veneno
3.- El 11M fue la ETA
4.- Maduro hackeo las elecciones yankis por el wifi
5.- La Luna no existe, es la sombra del Sol Negro
6.- Men In Black no es una película, es un documental
7.- etc...etc....

sea complicado diferenciar mitología de realidad y se sienta irresistiblemente atraido por esos fakes con patas que son Ayuso, Olona y toda esa tropa. Tranquilo, a estas alturas si no has espabilao todavía, ya no espabilas.


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La sede de la RPD anunció el comienzo de la batalla por Slavyansk*
> 
> 
> 9 de junio de 2022, 10:49



ya estan alli?


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

La situación en los frentes en la tarde del 8 de junio:

⚔ La situación en los frentes durante el último día:

▫El frente de Jarkov se formó a lo largo de la línea Cossack Lopan - Liptsy - Ternovaya - Rubezhnoye. Las batallas posicionales al norte de las afueras de la ciudad continúan sin parar en ambos lados.

▫Frente Slavyansk-Limán. Esta mañana llegó un mensaje de que el ejército ruso había ocupado el pueblo de Tatyanovka frente a Svyatogorsk. El ejército de la RPL dirige las fuerzas hacia Sidorovo. El bosque (de Sherwood) está siendo limpiado en dirección a Slavyansk. No hubo avances en el área de Kurulka y Bolshaya Kamyshevaja.

▫En Severodonetsk, se están librando intensos combates en la zona industrial de la ciudad. La Milicia Popular de la RPL y las Fuerzas Aliadas están tratando de tomar la iniciativa en la liberación de los pueblos de Borovskoye, Voronovo y Metelkino. El área fortificada ucraniana cerca de Borovsky fue asaltada parcialmente.

▫En la línea de Lisichansk - Popasnaya, según los últimos datos (no confirmados), nuestras tropas lograron fortificarse en Pilipchatino, a medio camino entre Popasnaya y Artemovsk. La línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora se ha desplazado a Pokrovskoye. Los militares ucranianos están preparando una línea de defensa de reserva detrás de la carretera Artemovsk-Seversk, en caso de un avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

▫En el frente de Donetsk, combatiendo cerca de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka. Hasta el momento, las tropas de la RPD no han podido avanzar a las afueras de Krasnogorovka. La batalla continúa cerca de Novobajmutovka y en las afueras de Nueva York.

▫ En el flanco sur - la línea del frente no sufre cambios significativos. En la región de Nikolaev, nuestra defensa aérea durante el último día derribó dos aviones MiG-2 cerca de Snegirevka y un helicóptero Mi-8 cerca de Belaya Krinitsa.

Las legadas. Durante el bombardeo del centro de Donetsk por ucronazis, tres personas resultaron heridas. La Casa de Gobierno de la RPD también fue atacada. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por segunda vez en un día bombardearon Kremennaya. En respuesta al bombardeo de aldeas fronterizas en las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk, se llevaron a cabo ataques contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el territorio de las regiones de Jarkov y Sumy.

En el mundo: Turquía, tras negociaciones con la Federación Rusa, suspendió los preparativos para una operación en Siria en las afueras del norte de Raqqa.

De interés. SBU está preparando una provocación en Sumy con el uso de productos químicos peligrosos, en la ciudad se entregaron kits de protección química a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

En cuanto al anuncio del inicio de los combates por Sloviansk.
De hecho, la ciudad lleva ya varios días en la zona de ataque de la artillería rusa. El principal obstáculo para una nueva ofensiva es la necesidad de forzar el Seversky Donets al norte de la ciudad, al que las AFU esperan aferrarse, al menos por el momento.
Sin embargo, ocho años después, los combates por Sloviansk se han reanudado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Rabino Arana (9 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Esta semana fui a ver unos amigos suizos, que me comentaban que en Suiza compran a menudo esparragos blancos españoles frescos y que aqui no podian encontrarlos, solo verdes. Les he comentado que aqui no se lleva mucho el blanco fuera de las conservas. De eso ya se dieron cuenta y para acompañar las cervezas sacaron uno de conserva, lei la etiqueta y era distribuido por una empresa de Madrit pero de orgien CHINA!!!
> 
> Aqui en españa, hasta en los esparragos. Lo flipamos un poquito.
> 
> Los esparragos no estaban mal.




Vete a Lerín y pregunta por "el gato", frente al cuartel de la G.C.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo comprendo que para gente que:
> 
> 1.- El kobi es una conspiración
> 2.- La vacuna es un veneno
> ...



Habla con @ZHU DE 
Que el te lo explicará mejor que yo.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Madre mía, tú eres criminal... jajajajaaaa... _*¿"tu estatito"?*_, como si yo hubiese provocado que tú tuvieses piernas y brazos o la sociedad una forma de gerencia... vamos, vamos, vamos... ¿yo?... jajajajaaa
> 
> Que hablabamos de ti, nené, que no hablabamos del "estatito" ese... de tu pasaporte y de tu renuncia a participar de ningún grupo SALVO aquél que proteja tu statu-quo, pero eso sí, sólo hasta dónde tú quieras; vamos hablabamos del EGOISMO llevado a grado extremo e INSOLIDARIO total... que digo yo, TÚ HAS PROBADO el ir al bosque y hacerte unas pajas allí con el "estatito" y tu CAPACIDAD para que te follen vivo grupos de gentes que NO TE QUERRÍAN ALLÍ... vamos el "Rambo gallego" que yo te recomiendo... que seguirás sin entenderlo imagino, pero...
> 
> ...



Se te nota preocupado con el "qué dirán"...supongo que eso dice muchas cosas...no vaya a haber más personas que se declaran liberales y que entienden que la misión del estado no es la de hacer de piernas y brazos de la gente...en ese momento habría muchos que se quedarían sin curro...yo lo entiendo....

Por otro lado, sigues llevandote las cosas hacia un absurdo, es por lo que tampoco tiene mucho sentido...la historia del mundo ha demostrado que las zonas donde la gente tiene más prosperidad y vive con mejor calidad de vida, son aquellas donde el estado se inmiscuye en menor medida, eso es un hecho, no una opinión

A partir de ahí, el resto es subjetivo, yo no me siento identificado por un papelito, me siento identificado por las personas que he ido encontrando en mi vida y mi relación con ellas, lo demás es mero proceso burocrático, no tiene más el "pasaporte", de hecho, lo uso para viajar

Tu puedes seguir identificando lo que quieras hacia lo que quieras, yo eso no te lo critico, lo que te digo es que es imposible que logres que un grupo de gente tenga un comportamiento x, por mucha fuerza que uses y mucho "estado" que apliques, y esa es la razón principal para que sistemas como el comunismo no funcionen, o como sistemas como el estado ruso o el español(fijate lo que te digo) estén abocados al desastre o a la medianía

Es fácil entenderlo, sin recurrir a "rambos imaginarios" ni historias de la selva que no tienen mucho que ver con lo que digo


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Osea que en España no hay izquierda: el PSOE, Podemos, Bildu y Esquerra son de derechas, igual que los 12 millones que les votan.
> Para un izquierdoso su partido siempre está lleno de infiltrados.
> Con razón acabáis siempre a pioletazos.



A ver que te haga un croquis:
PSOE(r) : creación de la socialdemocracia alemana que como todo el mundo sabe (tu no, claro) es una creación a su vez de Rockfeller
Podemos: Open Society de Soros, es decir, CIA.
Bildu: HB si era de izquerdas pero despues de tanta ilegalización se la quedaron los hippies de Aralar (ni te sonará)
Esquerra: burguesia catalana, lo de Esquerra es solo su cabecera como Partido Comunista de España, que no es leninista.
A estas alturas ya tendras dolor de cabeza, déjalo y sigue con tus mantras.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver que te haga un croquis:
> PSOE(r) : creación de la socialdemocracia alemana que como todo el mundo sabe (tu no, claro) es una creación a su vez de Rockfeller
> Podemos: Open Society de Soros, es decir, CIA.
> Bildu: HB si era de izquerdas pero despues de tanta ilegalización se la quedaron los hippies de Aralar (ni te sonará)
> ...



Y la tierra es plana, acuérdate...


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice España que tiene un papel firmado que pone que Argelia no va a cortar el gas hasta 2035
> 
> El contrato de Naturgy impide cortar a Argelia el gas a España hasta 2032



Joder, la redacción del titular es sintácticamente pésima ... Cuesta entender quien o que corta a quien ... 

Debería ser: "El contrato de Naturgy impide a Argelia cortar el gas a España hasta el 2032".

Si no saben ni redactar ...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

Los amigos de Ken:


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Joder, la redacción del titular es sintácticamente pésima ... Cuesta entender quien o que corta a quien ...
> 
> Debería ser: "El contrato de Naturgy impide a Argelia cortar el gas a España hasta el 2032".
> 
> Si no saben ni redactar ...



Que alguien me explique como piensa pagar España el gas que compra si los bancos argelinos le han hecho una americana (suspender los intercambios bancarios con España), supongo que si no paga, no habrá coca.


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España tiene muchas posibilidades de acabar troceada en la reconfiguración que se avecina. España es un país histérico (esto viene del siglo 19, con un fuerte componente clerical) y sobreactua de mala manera ante cualquier contrariedad, dificultad o contratiempo, con unas élites españolas/españolistas clavadas por Vázquez Montalbán: zafias, ágrafas y golpistas. Y cuando uno sobreactúa histéricamente el riesgo de tirar abajo la tramoya es muy real. Lo mismo que a las personas no se las puede salvar de si mismas, a los paises tampoco.



Si te sirve de algo y como dolor terrible... todos los borbones suelen ceder de España algo de territorio... el motivo lo dejo al imaginario de cada quíen...

Juancar le tocó el Sahara... y al preparao pues todavía no le han pedido su trozo... me temo serán las CANARIAS...

En esencia España no existe... las élites son simplemente comisionistas que están organizados cual mafia siciliana, pero sin la opresión de un estado que controlan... al final Montalban se equivoca bastante, quizás tengan mucho de zafias, pero por lo demás ellas van a por su comisión, es lo que hay, guste o no... y el ciudadano medio, culpable último de todo esto, pues se ha convertido en alguien que navega en esos escenarios y que sabe que comprar y vender puestos está a la orden del día; alguien diría poner el culo, en fin... el país es tal cual y por tanto...

En cuanto al histerismo no estoy para nada de acuerdo, si hay un país que tiene personas capaces de soportar con estulticia inmensa y sufrimiento sin igual somos los españoles, creo que nos superan los rusos en algunos ámbitos, pero, yo creo les superaríamos a poco que nos pusíesemos... los "Ultimos de Filipinas" no es casual lo llevasen gentes españolas, en realidad los españoles vivimos tal que así, encerrados en nuestros conventos, llevando nuestras desdichas de la mejor manera posible y sin rechistar, en lo bueno o lo malo...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (9 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La extraña razón es que la OTAN va a atacar Rusia más pronto o más tarde y también a China, y Rusia está reservando fuerzas.
> Estados Unidos ya no tiene nada que perder antes de que caigan como imperio y sean sometidos por la alianza Ruso-China: Van a morir matando.



Y de momento Rusia puede hacer rotaciones en Ucrania y tener a todas sus unidades militares fogueadas para lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Ya, si eso lo sabe to dios, pero es una propaganda hecha tan de puta madre que merece la pena pagar una entrada al cine. Está claro que el reclutamiento en USA ha caido en picado por sus propias politicas woke y de sexo fluido la chavalada americana de la generación de cristal no quieren ir a sitios donde se pueden hacer pupita, asi que toca propagandear dvro.



La primera top gun precedió a un record de reclutamiento y fue clave para la preparación de la primera Guerra del Golfo.

La peli es una gigantesca sacada de polla de Tom Cruise.


----------



## AdrianL (9 Jun 2022)

un amigo letón, con quien tengo mucho afinamiento, me dijo literalmente cosas sobre ukrania y russia.

básicamente, no es más que ...


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice España que tiene un papel firmado que pone que Argelia no va a cortar el gas hasta 2035
> 
> El contrato de Naturgy impide cortar a Argelia el gas a España hasta 2032



Ya..... claro....


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

Rublo a 58,4 vs dolar.
En nada, os voy a comprar vuestros zulos con un par de rublos que lleve en la cartera


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo y como dolor terrible... todos los borbones suelen ceder de España algo de territorio... el motivo lo dejo al imaginario de cada quíen...
> 
> Juancar le tocó el Sahara... y al preparao pues todavía no le han pedido su trozo... me temo serán las CANARIAS...
> 
> ...



Cuando hablo de histerismo me refiero a las élites derechizadas que llevan controlando el tinglado un par de siglos. La gente no pinta nada, aunque algunos se suman a la histeria sin dudarlo (a por ellos oeoeoeoe). Los más cenutrios y descerebrados. No te parece histerismo la reacción al tema catalán? No te parece histerismo la constante apelación al desastre si no gobiernan exactamente los que ellos quieren? No te parece histerismo resucitar a la ETA cada dos por tres? El circo casposo de porrazos que se le fue de las manos a un subnormal con todas las letras como Mariano el 17-O, no te parece histerismo? La persecución sin precedentes mediática y judicial a Pablo Iglesias, por ejemplo, es propia de personas centradas y sensatas? La persecución judicial y criminalización de esa gente catalana no te parece histerismo? Joer .... a mi todo eso me parece propio de histéricos que andan como pollo sin cabeza y dando palos de ciego para conservar su tingladillo.

Que te parece la respuesta europea a las peticiones histéricas de España respecto a Puchi y cía? Hablando de Puchi, cuando este tema acabe judicialmente en Europa, este hombre habrá hecho más por España y desmontar su aparato judicial golpista que cualquier otra cosa o persona en casi medio siglo de presunta democracia. Porque cuando venga el revolcón final, seguramente sin renovar el histérico poder judicial, veo incluso difícil que este Estado siga teniendo derecho a voto en Bruselas. Y todo por comportarse como unos histéricos.

Sobreactuar histéricamente claro que pone en peligro el tinglado.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jun 2022)

Zelendi va a tener que pedir a Alemania unos cuantos UBOOT s para salir en plan manada de lobos a dar caza a los petroleros.  

El veto europeo ha obligado a transportar mayores volúmenes a distancias mucho más largas, donde se hallan los compradores, especialmente en la India. *De la misma manera, es habitual que se enmascare la procedencia del petróleo a través de numerosas operaciones para que este acabe en Europa.










El crudo ruso desemboca en alta mar: el embargo provoca descargas a 300 millas de Madeira


Los petroleros dibujan trayectos cada vez más largos y extraños. Algunos acaban descargando en medio del Atlántico, lo que supone un riesgo si se produce un vertido




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Según el nuevo primer ministro de la República Popular de Donetsk, Vitaly Khotsenko, "La integración [de la RPD y Rusia] ya está en marcha, estamos en contacto con todos los jefes, gobernadores, con sus equipos. Muchos representantes de administraciones, gobiernos, municipios ya han aterrizado aquí".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> ya estan alli?





Las batallas por Slavyansk continuarán hasta por tres semanas. Tal opinión el jueves 9 de junio, en una entrevista con Izvestia, fue expresada por el experto militar Vladislav Shurygin.

“Las batallas por Slavyansk continuarán hasta por tres semanas. *Los combates ahora son en las afueras de Slavyansk, y no para Slavyansk en sí, es decir, esto es solo el comienzo de la operación al menos a 20 km de Slavyansk,* por lo que todo esto puede continuar por mucho tiempo ”, señaló el especialista.


Según Shurygin, Slavyansk se encuentra en una altura y el monte Karachun domina el área, lo que también complica la conducción de las hostilidades.


“Si Slavyansk cae, entonces la defensa ucraniana en este caso colapsará por completo. Entonces solo quedará Kramatorsk y, de hecho, no habrá lugares donde Ucrania pueda equipar adecuadamente la defensa en esta dirección ”, concluyó el experto.

Más temprano ese día, el canal Telegram de la sede de la defensa territorial de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) anunció el inicio de la batalla por Slovyansk .


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Esta semana fui a ver unos amigos suizos, que me comentaban que en Suiza compran a menudo esparragos blancos españoles frescos y que aqui no podian encontrarlos, solo verdes. Les he comentado que aqui no se lleva mucho el blanco fuera de las conservas. De eso ya se dieron cuenta y para acompañar las cervezas sacaron uno de conserva, lei la etiqueta y era distribuido por una empresa de Madrit pero de orgien CHINA!!!
> 
> Aqui en españa, hasta en los esparragos. Lo flipamos un poquito.
> 
> Los esparragos no estaban mal.



La mayoría de esparragos blancos en conserva son de origen peruano o chino. Cuando son españoles y concretamente de Navarra tienen que tener


----------



## Ultimate (9 Jun 2022)

__





Moon of Alabama






www.moonofalabama.org





_07 junio 2022
*Los pensamientos de otras personas sobre el papel de EE. UU. en Ucrania y Europa*

Craig Murray afirma correctamente que el presidente de los EE. UU., Joe Biden, está trabajando para prolongar la guerra en Ucrania :

_


> _La nueva postura ucraniana, de que no habrá acuerdo de paz sin recuperar Crimea, ha acabado por ahora con cualquier esperanza de un pronto alto el fuego. Parece ser un objetivo militarmente inalcanzable: no puedo pensar en ningún escenario en el que Rusia pierda Crimea de facto, sin la posibilidad seria de una guerra nuclear mundial.
> Este golpe al proceso de paz fue un revés en Ankara, y debo decir que todas las fuentes con las que hablé creían que los ucranianos estaban siguiendo las instrucciones transmitidas desde Washington a Zelensky por el secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin, quien declaró abiertamente que quería que la guerra se desgastara. Capacidades de defensa rusas.
> Una larga guerra en Ucrania, por supuesto, es de gran interés para el complejo industrial militar de los EE. UU., cuyas asadas goteantes en Afganistán, Irak y Siria se han ido bastante mal. También avanza el objetivo estratégico de dañar gravemente la economía rusa, aunque gran parte de ese daño es mutuo._



_
Lo que Craig extraña es que la guerra es mucho más que la industria armamentística. Ha llevado al control al menos temporal de EE.UU. sobre Europa y sus fuentes de energía.


Wolfgang Streeck echa un vistazo a la UE después de Ucrania . Al describir su evolución a lo largo de las décadas, toma nota del gran error que cometió durante la guerra en Ucrania que permitió que EE. UU. y la OTAN "dirigieran" la respuesta:
_


> _A medida que aumentaron las tensiones en torno a Ucrania, visibles en la concentración de tropas rusas en las fronteras ucranianas, los países de Europa occidental, aparentemente como algo natural, entregaron a los Estados Unidos un poder notarial que les permitía, a través de la OTAN, actuar en su nombre y en su nombre. beneficio. Ahora, con la prolongación de la guerra, Europa, organizada en una Unión Europea subordinada a la OTAN, se encontrará dependiente de las rarezas de la política interna de los Estados Unidos, una gran potencia en declive que se prepara para un conflicto global con una gran potencia en ascenso. Porcelana._



_
La UE no reconoció en absoluto que la guerra se libra por los intereses de EE. UU. y cómo la utiliza como arma contra la soberanía de Europa:

_


> _¿Cuáles serán los objetivos bélicos de Estados Unidos, actuando para y con Europa a través de la OTAN? Habiendo dejado que Biden decidiera en su nombre, el destino de Europa dependerá del destino de Biden, es decir, de las decisiones, o no decisiones, del gobierno estadounidense.
> Aparte de lo que los alemanes en la Primera Guerra Mundial llamaron un Siegfrieden —una paz victoriosa impuesta a un enemigo derrotado, como probablemente soñaron en Estados Unidos tanto los neoconservadores como los imperialistas liberales de la escuela de Hillary Clinton— Biden puede optar por, o incluso prefieren, un estancamiento prolongado, una guerra de desgaste que mantenga tanto a Rusia como a Europa occidental, en particular a Alemania, comprometidas entre sí.
> Una confrontación duradera entre los ejércitos ruso y ucraniano u "occidental" en suelo ucraniano uniría a Europa bajo la OTAN y obligaría convenientemente a los países europeos a mantener altos niveles de gasto militar. También obligaría a Europa a continuar con sanciones económicas de gran alcance, de hecho paralizantes, contra Rusia, como un efecto secundario que reforzaría la posición de los Estados Unidos como proveedor de energía y materias primas de varios tipos para Europa.
> Además, una guerra en curso, o casi una guerra, impediría que Europa desarrolle una arquitectura de seguridad euroasiática propia, que incluya a Rusia. Consolidaría el control estadounidense sobre Europa occidental y descartaría las ideas francesas de "soberanía estratégica europea", así como las esperanzas alemanas de distensión, suponiendo ambas algún tipo de acuerdo ruso. Y no menos importante, Rusia estaría ocupada con los preparativos para las intervenciones militares occidentales, por debajo del umbral nuclear, en su periferia extendida._



_
Esta rendición incondicional de la UE y sus estados miembros al mando y control de EE.UU. es extraña. A medida que los efectos de la guerra se establezcan allí, traerán una reacción violenta grave contra Bruselas. Mirando todas las contradicciones dentro de la UE y su conflicto interno con sus miembros orientales, la sostenibilidad del proyecto de la UE está ahora en serias dudas. Todavía podría ser sostenible, en una forma reducida, si Rusia decide reducir su tamaño de la OTAN .


El error más grave se cometió cuando la UE, antes de la guerra , acordó con EE. UU. imponer sanciones a Rusia que perjudicarían a Europa más que a Rusia. Eso perdió por completo el panorama general.


Alastair Crooke escribe que esto conducirá a un cambio en la forma en que el mundo 'occidental' ha funcionado hasta ahora :

_


> _Los líderes de la UE deben estar percibiendo su predicamento: pueden haber 'perdido el tren' por conseguir una 'solución' política. Pero no han 'perdido el tren' con respecto a la inflación, la contracción económica y la crisis social en casa. Estos barcos se dirigen en su dirección, a todo vapor. ¿Reflexionaron los ministerios de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE sobre esta eventualidad, o se dejaron llevar por la euforia y la narrativa acreditada que emanaba del Báltico y Polonia del 'Bad Man Putin'?
> Aquí está el punto: *la fijación con Ucrania es esencialmente solo un brillo pegado sobre las realidades de un orden global en descomposición. *Este último es la fuente del desorden más amplio. Ucrania es solo una pequeña pieza en el tablero de ajedrez, y su resultado no cambiará fundamentalmente esa 'realidad'. Incluso una 'victoria' en Ucrania no garantizaría la 'inmortalidad' del orden neoliberal basado en reglas._



_
Crooke cita al ex columnista del Financial Times , Wolfgang Münchau, quien admite que él y "occidente" juzgaron completamente mal el papel económico de Rusia en el mercado global:

_


> _Las sanciones occidentales se basaron en una premisa formalmente correcta pero engañosa, una en la que yo mismo creía al menos hasta cierto punto: que Rusia depende más de nosotros que nosotros de Rusia. Rusia tiene más trigo del que puede comer y más petróleo del que puede quemar. Rusia es un proveedor de productos primarios y secundarios, de los que el mundo se ha vuelto dependiente. El petróleo y el gas son las principales fuentes de ingresos de exportación de Rusia. Pero nuestra dependencia es más aguda en otras áreas: alimentos y también metales raros y tierras raras. Rusia no es monopolista en ninguna de las categorías. Pero *cuando los mayores exportadores de esos productos desaparecen, el resto del mundo experimenta escasez física y aumento de precios. *
> ...
> *¿Pensamos esto bien?*¿Los ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores que redactaron las sanciones discutieron en algún momento qué haríamos si Rusia bloqueara el Mar Negro y no permitiera que el trigo ucraniano saliera de los puertos? ¿Desarrollamos una respuesta acordada al chantaje alimentario ruso? ¿O pensamos que podemos abordar adecuadamente una crisis mundial de hambre señalando con el dedo a Putin?
> ...
> He llegado a la conclusión de que todos estamos demasiado conectados para poder imponernos sanciones unos a otros sin incurrir en autolesiones masivas. Usted puede argumentar que vale la pena. Si lo hace, suena como el profesor titular de economía que argumenta que un aumento en el desempleo es un precio que vale la pena pagar._



_
Los resultados catastróficos de las sanciones eran predecibles y han sido predichos .


Ahora, como el caballo está fuera del establo, no debemos cerrar su puerta, dice Münchau, sino ofrecer algo que corteje al caballo para que regrese voluntariamente :

_


> _A menos que lleguemos a un acuerdo con Putin, con la eliminación de las sanciones como componente, veo el peligro de que el mundo quede sujeto a dos bloques comerciales: Occidente y el resto. Las cadenas de suministro se reorganizarán para permanecer dentro de ellas. La energía, el trigo, los metales y las tierras raras de Rusia seguirán consumiéndose, pero no aquí. Nos quedamos con los Big Mac.
> No estoy seguro de que Occidente esté preparado para afrontar las consecuencias de sus acciones: inflación persistente, producción industrial reducida, menor crecimiento y mayor desempleo. *Para mí, las sanciones económicas parecen el último hurra de un concepto disfuncional conocido como Occidente. *La guerra de Ucrania es un catalizador de la desglobalización masiva._



_
En cambio, Europa está discutiendo cómo quemar mejor su granero.

_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Los almacenes de productos derivados del petróleo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Kobzartsy, región de Mykolaiv, fueron destruidos. Se supo que la venta de gasolina y diesel para la población civil y los servicios municipales de Nikolaev y la región se reduce considerablemente. Todos los combustibles y lubricantes se destinarán a las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo y como dolor terrible... todos los borbones suelen ceder de España algo de territorio... el motivo lo dejo al imaginario de cada quíen...
> 
> Juancar le tocó el Sahara... y al preparao pues todavía no le han pedido su trozo... me temo serán las CANARIAS...
> 
> ...




Meeec. Error.

Con el Preparao, el Reino de España ha aumentado en extensión. Me refiero a las fajanas de el volcán de La Palma.



Vale, ya me voy. Cierro al salir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo comprendo que para gente que:
> 
> 1.- El kobi es una conspiración
> 2.- La vacuna es un veneno
> ...



Bueno al menos tienen patas...no como echeminga dominga


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Jun 2022)

A ver follapiratones, las fraguel cositas chulas del día¿


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 08:34

Las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk minaron el territorio de la planta de Azot, donde, según el oficial de seguridad ucraniano capturado, hay unos 300 civiles en el sótano, dijo a RIA Novosti Apty Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de Chechenia para la unidad de energía.


----------



## Galiciaverde (9 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hostia que pocas veces se dan estas situaciones... muy bueno.
> 
> El nazi debe ser "el manco de lepanto" que vimos anteriormente por ahi con ojitos de corderito degollado no? Es que veo que en todo el video no muestran sus brazos de codo para abajo.
> 
> ...




Me llama mucho la atención en este vídeo del encuentro entre el torturador y su víctima que no hay ningún signo de violencia. El torturador está perfectamente sano, bien alimentado, bien cuidado y ni siquiera está esposado !!!, aunque me imagino que fuera de cámara habrá algún soldado armado vigilando al nazi, porque ha demostrado que no es de fiar.

Ni siquiera hay insultos ni nada que pudiera reprocharse a los rusos, al contrario. Chapó!

Hay una diferencia abismal con las torturas que vimos que infringían los soldados estadounidenses a los irakíes prisioneros durante la guerra del Golfo. 
Creo que debemos recordar y que cada cual decida dónde están las libertades, la cultura, la democracia, la civilización, el bien hacer y lo que Vds. quieran añadir
Y no he puesto las más duras porque no he querido poner sangre, que las hay con bastante sangre:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No va a ocurir. En Rusia saben que el Su-57 se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente y ya están trabajando su propio caza de sexta generación.
> 
> El Su-57 tardó décadas en fraguarse y para cuando han empezado a hacerlo ya estaba atrás comparado con el F-22 y el F-35.



¿En que se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente? Explícate hombre.

Que lleva retraso en su desarrollo y producción es cierto, pero en ningún sentido esta detrás del F-22 o del F-35 de hecho, en algunas cosas aporta soluciones que el F-22 o el F-35 no disponen, el Su-57 por ejemplo tiene 6 radares AESA, lleva 3 radares AESA en banda X en el morro, otro radar AESA en banda X en el cono de cola y 2 radares adicionales antistealth AESA en banda L.







Crédito de la foto de Charly015.

Aparte, también aporta un IRST que ninguno de los 2 aviones Norteamericanos tienen, es más maniobrable que cualquiera de los dos aun con el cuando las primeras series producidas no montan el motor definitivo.

Además te olvidas de algo muy importante, de los acompañantes del Su-57 , el dron pesado Stealth S-70 Okhotnik va a ser capaz de realizar misiones aire-aire y de ataque a tierra. Este dron esta diseñado para conseguir la superioridad aérea y la supresión de defensas antiáereas, aparte de atacar objetivos de alto valor estratégico enemigos.









También olvidas el nuevo Su-75 en desarrollo, el caza ligero stealth que tendrá versiones pilotadas y versiones como dron de combate.







En bombarderos también está en desarrollo el PAK-DA, bombardero Stealth que complementará a los Tu-160M de nueva producción.

Eso en cuanto a 5ª Generación, en cuanto a la 6ª generación Rusia tiene en desarrollo el PAK-DP, el sustituto del Mig-31. Este avión según declaraciones de Rostec y de Mig tendrá algunas cosas que suenan a ciencia ficción como velocidad sostenida alrededor de Mach 4,5, alturas no alcanzadas hasta la fecha en un avión, misiles de muy largo alcance aire-aire y armas laser.

Y eso es lo que se conoce, pero seguro que tienen más proyectos en desarrollo, normalmente cuando se acaba el diseño de un prototipo se empieza con otro de la nueva generación, esto es aplicable tanto a EEUU como Rusia o China.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 08:34
> 
> Las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk minaron el territorio de la planta de Azot, donde, según el oficial de seguridad ucraniano capturado, hay unos 300 civiles en el sótano, dijo a RIA Novosti Apty Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de Chechenia para la unidad de energía.



¿Encima de una industria química?. Que iba explotar y envenenar el aire lo sabíamos, pero que se vaya a enterrar ejército ucraniano ahí ya me extraña. En todo caso algunos guardianes prescindibles con civiles díscolos porque, caso contrario, están locos.

Yo creo que, al contrario de lo que dicen, tienen una fe ilimitada en la humanidad de los rusos. Los hechos lo avalan


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Imágenes a nivel del suelo y de drones de una emboscada de los spetsnaz en un equipo de reconocimiento ucraniano.


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se te nota preocupado con el "qué dirán"...supongo que eso dice muchas cosas...no vaya a haber más personas que se declaran liberales y que entienden que la misión del estado no es la de hacer de piernas y brazos de la gente...en ese momento habría muchos que se quedarían sin curro...yo lo entiendo....
> 
> Por otro lado, sigues llevandote las cosas hacia un absurdo, es por lo que tampoco tiene mucho sentido...la historia del mundo ha demostrado que las zonas donde la gente tiene más prosperidad y vive con mejor calidad de vida, son aquellas donde el estado se inmiscuye en menor medida, eso es un hecho, no una opinión
> 
> ...



Que no entiendas una cosa, no significa en caso alguno que no tenga que ver con lo que dices...

De hecho esa alegría tuya con lo de conocer gente que te has encontrado por el camino es muy consecuente con eso que te digo... esa gente es seguramente maravillosa y excelente y... y... y... tiene su grupo, su lugar y su unidad de identificación, que el lenguaje ESPECIFICAMENTE probablemente dejan muy bien encasillados... por cierto, todo esto que te digo es más anglo que castellano... los anglos os dieron coca para el cerebro con el LIBEGALISMO, no lo entiendes, pero míralos a ellos... jajajajajaa... el statu-quo de cualquiera viene apuntalado por la comunidad que lo ampara, no por el cielo o el sol, NI SIQUIERA por los billetes que porta, mira hoy a los oligarcas rusos y seguro tenían igual que tú grandes relaciones de amistad con otros no rusos, pero... ¿DONDE ESTAN HOY ESOS AMIGOS????.... JAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAA...

En cuanto a esa ESTUPIDEZ de que menos estado, sea un hecho que produzca mejores resultados que más estado PUES NO, lo siento NENE, pero no es así...

Si quieres ser MUY EFICIENTE precisas una economía de guerra, con ella la URSS saliendo de una guerra casi en ruínas hundió al imperio USA... esto por cierto, sí es un hecho.

De hecho un estado mejor gestionado, pon China, acaba siempre siendo MAS EFICIENTE que un estado gestionado con un sistema anárquico-estractor-protector status quo como el del Tio Sam... dudo que hoy quisieses nacer en un barrio pobre del Tio Sam, aunque sólo fuese por las perspectivas, bueno, digo hoy, pero podría decir hace 20 años... ¿tú has visto "The Wire"?, gran serie por cierto... políticas NEOLIBEGALES llevadas al extremo, pues eso...

Que una economía de guerra sea hermosa o intereseante, me guste más o menos... ES. Es lo que tiene la madurez, no te dedicas a intentar cambiar las realidades por sueños...

Los estados son la gestión que se haga... si utilizas MAYORMENTE políticas LIBEGALES, tendrás resultados acordes con tal política y SI UTILIZAS políticas socialistas o democrata-cristianas tendrás políticas ajustadas a esa realidad... Alemania o Japón aplastaron productivamente a USA y esta se acabó inventando para competir a China, que no dejaba de ser un país esclavista, frente al Norte americano el Sur americano o el porqué de una guerra civil, en fin, historia...

Pero, Alemania y Japón eran lo que eran por varios motivos, uno de ellos es que el muy libegal Tio Sam era un consumidor final rico e ineficiente...

Lo bueno y lo malo siempre suelen ir juntos...

Hoy China está intentando mantener un crecimiento que mantenga su realidad financiera y se ha inventado para ello la ruta de la seda... que es una oda a lo imposible, pero permite creer en ese crecimiento y enviar con ello recursos ingentes, eso sí, precisa su Wallmarización o de lo contrario también seguiría teniendo algunos problemas a día de hoy...

La economía, nené es un producto FABRICADO por el ser humano y que copia lo que ve en realidad, que es la naturaleza, por tanto avance continuo y a veces fuertes retrocesos... verdades absolutas no hay e incluso con gestiones avanzadas y pulcras de los estados, pues... las cosas son como son, no como nos gustaría que fuesen...

En cuanto al estado español... qué poco conoces el asunto, trágico que se den opiniones sobre lo que no se conoce... OSO, MASTROSO Y CARCAÑOSO... el estado español está gerenciado por una élite mafiosa mayormente que sabe adaptarse a las situaciones, cuya finalidad última es el comisionismo... al ciudadano español, no le sugieras muchos cambios, es lo conocido y... se es ante todo CONSERVADOR...

Los italianos en el Sur intentaron cambiar este estado de cosas y lo que han conseguido es que hoy se hagan series de televisión por doquier sobre la mafia y CADAVERES, TIROTEOS, ETC...

Los rusos son nacionalistas y tienen una cierta mente cerrada para lo LIBEGAL, ellos siguen con sus ideas sobre religión, sociedad, patrimonio cultural... así no hay forma de inyectarles el gen libegal... van a lo básico, la familia y la protección de la familia y así no hay nada que rascar... con lo del comunismo, eliminaron todo signo de querer liberarse de tales cuestiones, cosa curiosa por demás y que sin EMBARGO Fidel Castro también entendió, para la ruína de su memoria política, pero beneficio de su día a día...

Al final la vida, para gusto o disgusto SON INTERESES... y da lo mismo que yo sea bastante más liberal que tú de alma, soy consciente de que los intereses SIEMPRE priman y VIVIMOS en sociedades... y que cuando un liberal, DE LOS DE VERDAD, de espíritu y no de simple demagogia económico-egocéntrica aparecen; es la SOCIEDAD quien se siente amenazada y LO ENTIENDO perfectamente, dado que quíen no precisa a la sociedad es un mal para esa sociedad, dado que la rompe, basta con decir que la amistad es un concepto social IMPRESCINDIBLE, salvo para quíen no es imprescindible:

- "Rambo gallego" mediante... jajajajajaaa


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Ayer lo preguntábamos. ¿Qué fue del valiente de la mochila roja?

Aquí lo tenemos:


----------



## pemebe (9 Jun 2022)

_*En total 7 sistemas HIMARS, 4 estadounidenses y 3 británicos. No creo que tan pocos puedan cambiar nada*_

*Madrid promete tanques a Kiev, Atenas tarda en enviar BMP-1*

Mientras los combates hacen estragos en Severodonetsk y la zona de Slovijansk, en el Donbass, siguen llegando armas y equipos a las fuerzas de Kiev y los Estados miembros de la OTAN prometen más.

El gobierno español está dispuesto a suministrar a Ucrania armas pesadas, incluyendo tanques Leopard 2A4 y misiles antiaéreos (probablemente MBDA Mistral). Así lo informó El País el 5 de junio, citando fuentes del ejecutivo madrileño. Hasta ahora, España sólo ha suministrado a Ucrania municiones, equipos de protección y armas ligeras, como lanzagranadas o ametralladoras.

Según fuentes no confirmadas del gobierno, *Madrid se está preparando para suministrar a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 y una batería de misiles antiaéreos, proporcionando el entrenamiento necesario al personal ucraniano en parte en Letonia,* donde hay un batallón del Ejército de Tierra de 500 soldados, y en parte en territorio español.

*España cuenta con algo más de un centenar de Leopard 2A4, al parecer en precario estado de conservación,* la mitad de los cuales están en reserva, y de ellos unos 40 (según El Paìs) estarían disponibles para ser cedidos sin privación a unidades operativas españolas. La entrega del Leopard 2A4 a Kiev, que es un tanque forzado alemán, requiere la autorización de Berlín.

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha dejado claro que si se presenta la solicitud, se examinará. Si se aprueban, serán los primeros tanques de estilo occidental suministrados al ejército ucraniano. En Berlín, *los representantes del Partido Socialdemócrata (SPD) han subrayado hasta ahora que existe un acuerdo informal entre los Estados de la OTAN para no suministrar este tipo de armamento.

Grecia ha confirmado su disposición a entregar sus vehículos blindados de combate BMP-1 de origen soviético al ejército ucraniano, pero sólo después de que Alemania haya enviado a Atenas un lote equivalente de vehículos de oruga Marder.*

El portavoz del Gobierno griego, Yiannis Economou, dejó claro durante una rueda de prensa que "no habrá ningún vacío en la defensa del país", respondiendo al principal partido de la oposición, Syriza, que se quejó del riesgo de un vacío en la defensa de las islas.

*Suiza,* que hasta ahora se ha negado a que Alemania suministre a los ucranianos munición de 35 mm para los vehículos autopropulsados antiaéreos Gepard y a Dinamarca vehículos de ruedas 8×8 Piranha III, *ha autorizado en cambio a Berlín a suministrar a Ucrania 42 viejos tanques Leopard 2A4 que ya estaban en servicio en el ejército suizo pero que fueron revendidos hace 12 años a Rheinmetall. Vehículos a los que se les ha desmantelado el armamento y el equipo,*

Desde 1987, el Ejército suizo adquirió 380 Leopard 2A4, de los cuales 35 se fabricaron en Alemania y el resto en Suiza (denominados Panzer Pz 87). Además de los 42 vendidos a Rheinmetall y de los 12 modificados para convertirlos en tanques de limpieza de minas para el Cuerpo de Ingenieros, Suiza modernizó 134 tanques que ahora están en servicio en unidades blindadas de primera línea, mientras que otros 190 tanques están en reserva.

El Reino Unido está enviando a Ucrania lanzacohetes múltiples con orugas M270, con cohetes capaces de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 80 kilómetros: la misma munición suministrada a los* ucranianos por Estados Unidos para los 4 sistemas de ruedas múltiples HIMARS que Washington se ha comprometido a suministrar a Kiev. Así lo anunció el secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, quien no quiso precisar el número de lanzacohetes enviados, que según la BBC serían tres.*

El gobierno de Londres dijo que el ejército ucraniano será entrenado para usar las armas en el Reino Unido en las próximas semanas. ". Hasta ahora, el apoyo militar del Reino Unido a Ucrania asciende a más de 750 millones de libras (874 millones de euros).

"Los obuses autopropulsados M109A3 de 155 mm suministrados a Ucrania en el marco de la asistencia técnica internacional de Noruega ya están en uso en el frente", anunció el comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el general Valery Zaluzhny. Noruega puede haber suministrado a Kiev 22 de estos obuses autopropulsados con repuestos y munición. Según informa el semanario alemán "Der Spiegel", el personal ucraniano que desplegará los M109 ha completado la formación necesaria en Alemania. El Ministerio de Defensa noruego ha indicado que las futuras "donaciones" de armas a Ucrania "no pueden ser anunciadas ni comentadas".

Polonia suministrará a Ucrania armas por valor de casi 630 millones de dólares, según declaró el Primer Ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki durante una visita a la planta de Stalowa Wola, donde se fabrican vehículos blindados y de artillería autopropulsada para las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## pemebe (9 Jun 2022)

*Rusia se refuerza en el Ártico mientras la OTAN se expande hacia el norte*
9 de junio de 2022 por Maurizio Sparacino 

El anunciado ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN permitirá a los aliados disponer de más bases y acceso al Ártico (una zona de creciente importancia estratégica también para las rutas comerciales), donde Moscú pretende reforzar aún más sus activos militares.

La agencia de noticias rusa TASS informó de unas declaraciones realizadas el 1 de junio por el comandante de la Flota del Norte, el almirante Alexander Moiseev, según las cuales la construcción de los aeropuertos de Nagurskoye y Temp permitirá recibir todo tipo de aviones de la flota aérea y naval rusa.

Así pues, *en el Ártico, en la zona de responsabilidad de la Flota del Norte, continúa la construcción de dos nuevos aeropuertos, mientras que siete aeropuertos de construcción soviética serán reconstruidos de aquí a 2030.*

"El desarrollo y la construcción de la red de aeropuertos en la zona ártica continúa como parte del fortalecimiento local de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa para el período hasta 2030; Esta modernización", continuó Moiseev, "incluye la continuación de la construcción de dos aeródromos (Nagurskoye y Temp) y la reconstrucción de otros siete (Severomorsk-1, Severomorsk-2, Severomorsk-3, Rogachyovo, Talagi y Kipelovo), incluido el aeropuerto de hidroaviones de Safonovo (para aviones anfibios Be-200 N. d.a.)".

Según Moiseev, la construcción de los dos nuevos aeródromos en Nagurskoye y Temp permitirá recibir todo tipo de aviones de largo alcance, como bombarderos estratégicos, VTA y aviones de transporte de la Aviación Naval rusa, que entre otras cosas ayudarán en la logística de la entrega de armas y mercancías para diversos fines a las islas rusas del Ártico.

Como informó ampliamente en el pasado Analyses Defence, l*a expansión rusa sobre el Ártico forma parte de la política de Moscú para reafirmar la soberanía rusa en esas zonas y así formar a pilotos y personal para volar en condiciones meteorológicas extremas, vigilar el estado del hielo en la zona y proteger las rutas árticas utilizadas por los buques mercantes y donde hay instalaciones de extracción de gas y petróleo.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

El camino a Artyomovsk (Bakhmut): Con la finalización de la limpieza en el área de Pilipchatino, las líneas defensivas ucranianas ahora se encuentran en Pokrvosky (en ruta a Artyomovsk) y en Novaya Kamenka (en ruta a Soledar). Anteriormente, hubo informes de que Klinovo había sido tomado por la fuerza aliada, pero no estoy seguro de cuál es la situación allí en este momento. Incluso si se hubiera tomado Klinovo, Pokrovsky todavía se interpone en el camino, aunque una maniobra hacia atrás tiene cierto potencial


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

La costa de Ucrania fue reforzada por los sistemas antibuque estadounidenses HARPOON. Así lo anunció el jueves 9 de junio el ministro de Defensa, Alexei Reznikov.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Personalización de vehículos a lo Mad Max.

El primero se llama "Orco"








y el siguiente "Godzilla"


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

Michael Clark, para Sky News, informa que las fuerzas rusas han entregado un sistema de defensa aérea S-400 en Snake Island. Los aviones de reconocimiento de la OTAN han evitado entrar en el espacio aéreo ucraniano. Miran sobre el Mar Negro hacia el sur y dan la vuelta.


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Se reporta que las tropas rusas y de la R.P.D ya están a las afueras de Slaviansk.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Suma y sigue.

Estos buscan rivalizar con los chechenos y quitarles el protagonismo.




Slavyansk tras su paso.


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Hummmmmmm... 











tartaaaaaaaa.


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando hablo de histerismo me refiero a las élites derechizadas que llevan controlando el tinglado un par de siglos. La gente no pinta nada, aunque algunos se suman a la histeria sin dudarlo (a por ellos oeoeoeoe). Los más cenutrios y descerebrados. No te parece histerismo la reacción al tema catalán? No te parece histerismo la constante apelación al desastre si no gobiernan exactamente los que ellos quieren? No te parece histerismo resucitar a la ETA cada dos por tres? El circo casposo de porrazos que se le fue de las manos a un subnormal con todas las letras como Mariano el 17-O, no te parece histerismo? La persecución sin precedentes mediática y judicial a Pablo Iglesias, por ejemplo, es propia de personas centradas y sensatas? La persecución judicial y criminalización de esa gente catalana no te parece histerismo? Joer .... a mi todo eso me parece propio de histéricos que andan como pollo sin cabeza y dando palos de ciego para conservar su tingladillo.
> 
> Que te parece la respuesta europea a las peticiones histéricas de España respecto a Puchi y cía? Hablando de Puchi, cuando este tema acabe judicialmente en Europa, este hombre habrá hecho más por España y desmontar su aparato judicial golpista que cualquier otra cosa o persona en casi medio siglo de presunta democracia. Porque cuando venga el revolcón final, seguramente sin renovar el histérico poder judicial, veo incluso difícil que este Estado siga teniendo derecho a voto en Bruselas. Y todo por comportarse como unos histéricos.
> 
> Sobreactuar histéricamente claro que pone en peligro el tinglado.



Hombre no digas eso... lo de las élites catalanas fue una subnormalidad como no cabe otra... fue un pulso contra las élites nacionalistas-madrileñas a ver quíen la tenía más grande, siendo que las catalanas para defender su hombría llevaban como representación a una niña... a ver...

Vamos como si vas a Vito Corleone y le quieres imponer tus postulados y le ofertas una rosa y un libro y le hablas de lo chupi guay que es tu pensamiento y... DEMASIADO...

Es que lo de los catalanes era llevar el PROGRERIO y sus sandeces a niveles de surrealismo...

Zelenski es un hombre lúcido e inteligente a la par que transigente con respeto de esos señores... lo de los catalanes NO SE LO PUEDE uno imaginar pero ni borracho, drogado con la zurundanga esa y a punto de entrar en trance... aquello fue surrealista en grado máximo...

No fue histerismo, fue simple muestra de DIGNIDAD; es que amenazar al PADRINO con una flor es como ir demasiado lejos, como poco...


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

"... Estados Unidos tiene más de 800 bases militares en el extranjero; su gasto militar es equivalente a los 9 países detrás de él; no estuvo en guerra por sólo 16 años de sus 250 años de historia. Entonces, ¿quién está socavando la seguridad y la estabilidad global y regional y difundiendo desinformación?". 

 Coño jaja ahora también tenemos al
Coño jaja, ahora también tenemos el "China state-afiliated media?

Se sabe si ya se han visto los EEUU estate-afiliated media?


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Los últimos cazas rusos Su-57 intercambian información en una única red de información mientras realizan una misión de combate. Un enlace de dicho avión se utilizó en Ucrania para destruir instalaciones de defensa aérea, informó RIA Novosti, citando fuentes.

“Como parte de una operación especial, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas llevaron a cabo una operación para identificar y destruir los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos utilizando un vuelo de cuatro de los últimos cazas multifuncionales Su-57. Los aviones se integraron a una red de información a través de sistemas automáticos de comunicación, transmisión de datos, navegación e identificación en tiempo real”, dijo la fuente.

Según la fuente, el intercambio de información entre las aeronaves aumenta la eficiencia de identificar y alcanzar objetivos. También durante las salidas, se confirmó la baja visibilidad de radar del Su-57.


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Meeec. Error.
> 
> Con el Preparao, el Reino de España ha aumentado en extensión. Me refiero a las fajanas de el volcán de La Palma.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084203
> ...



Espera... hostia no corras, que yo dije que lo mismo eran Canarias y acaban en manos del MOJAMES...


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Se reportan ataques aéreos desde Bielorrusia.

Ataques aéreos inusuales hoy. Los canales ucranianos escriben sobre el supuesto despegue de aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas desde bases aéreas en el territorio de Bielorrusia.


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Michael Clark, para Sky News, informa que las fuerzas rusas han entregado un sistema de *defensa aérea S-400 en Snake Island. Los aviones de reconocimiento de la OTAN han evitado entrar en el espacio aéreo ucraniano*. Miran sobre el Mar Negro hacia el sur y dan la vuelta.



Ahora se entiende la importancia de esa isla??

Muchos decían que era un trozo de tierra sin ningún valor...


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Pérdidas ukronazis admitidas por Ucrania.

Multiplicad por 6 y tendréis la cifra real.


1.500 muertos y hasta 8.000 heridos en las últimas dos semanas: el Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania habló sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, habló sobre las grandes pérdidas en su ejército: cien muertos y quinientos heridos todos los días. Anteriormente, el presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, dio cifras similares y dijo que la situación en el este es "muy difícil".

Además, Reznikov dijo que no estaba satisfecho con el ritmo de las entregas de asistencia militar a Ucrania y su pequeña cantidad.

“Las armas que ya recibió Ucrania serían suficientes para la resistencia victoriosa de cualquier ejército en Europa, pero no de la Federación Rusa”, dijo el ministro de Defensa.

Rusia todavía tiene la fuerza para seguir adelante, dijo. Esto es según la edición británica de The Independent, que habló sobre la abrumadora superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en potencia de fuego y la baja moral de los combatientes ucranianos.


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

Informes limitados dicen que #Russia capturó a Tetianivka a través de un puente de pontones. No hay evidencia de un puente de pontones cerca de Tetianivka en la siguiente imagen satelital tomada el 8 de junio a las 03:39:26 UTC. El puente destruido es visible sobre el río Donets y está marcado y visible al SW. 
#Russian las fuerzas pueden haber cruzado a través de anfibios o barcos. La cobertura de nubes impide el uso de imágenes fotográficas a partir de hoy, pero se pueden observar partes del río. No se ve ningún puente de pontones en el momento de la foto. No hay confirmación de la captura de Tetianivka.


----------



## pepetemete (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿En que se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente? Explícate hombre.
> 
> Que lleva retraso en su desarrollo y producción es cierto, pero en ningún sentido esta detrás del F-22 o del F-35 de hecho, en algunas cosas aporta soluciones que el F-22 o el F-35 no disponen, el Su-57 por ejemplo tiene 6 radares AESA, lleva 3 radares AESA en banda X en el morro, otro radar AESA en banda X en el cono de cola y 2 radares adicionales antistealth AESA en banda L.
> 
> ...



Otro que no ha visto TOP GUN


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver que te haga un croquis:
> PSOE(r) : creación de la socialdemocracia alemana que como todo el mundo sabe (tu no, claro) es una creación a su vez de Rockfeller
> Podemos: Open Society de Soros, es decir, CIA.
> Bildu: HB si era de izquerdas pero despues de tanta ilegalización se la quedaron los hippies de Aralar (ni te sonará)
> ...



Jajaja, ESO ES LA IZQUIERDA.
Tu lo has definido a la perfección: Traidores riéndose de ignorantes.
Lo gracioso es que te crees por encima de *millones* mientras te paseas con la bandera comunista


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

*La corbeta Vasily Bykov que participó en el NWO fue rearmada instalando el sistema de defensa aérea Tor-M2KM en la cubierta.*


En el proceso de realizar operaciones especiales contra las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en territorio ucraniano, el ejército ruso realiza cambios en ciertos tipos de armas, teniendo en cuenta la experiencia de las operaciones militares modernas. Por ejemplo, el buque patrullero (corbeta) "Vasily Bykov" de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa (proyecto 22160 del mismo tipo) que participaba en el NWO se rearmó instalando el sistema de defensa aérea táctica "Tor-M2KM" en su cubierta. 

El 4 de junio, los residentes de Sebastopol registraron la aparición del mencionado sistema de defensa aérea en la parte de popa de la cubierta superior de dicho barco de tercer rango. Probablemente, esta decisión no estándar en la organización del sistema de defensa aérea es una medida necesaria. 

El caso es que el grupo aéreo del barco debe estar basado en la popa de la corbeta. Puede incluir 1 helicóptero (Ka-27PS, Ka-29 o Ka-52K, según la misión a realizar) y 2-4 UAV diferentes ubicados en el hangar cercano. Al mismo tiempo, el sistema de defensa aérea estándar consta de ocho Igla-S o Verba MANPADS y dos monturas Sting MTPU-1 de 14,5 mm, que pueden disparar a una distancia de 2 km y una altura de 1,5 km para objetivos aéreos.

Teniendo en cuenta que el lugar de aterrizaje y despegue del helicóptero ahora está ocupado por un sistema de defensa aérea de gran tamaño, el trabajo del grupo aéreo del barco se vuelve extremadamente difícil. Por lo tanto, es probable que en el proyecto 22160, es decir, en el diseño de la nave, se realicen ajustes (cambios) después de algún tiempo.

Le recordamos que la Flota del Mar Negro ahora tiene 4 corbetas de este proyecto, 2 más están en construcción. Recientemente, el 16 de mayo, el patrullero Sergey Kotov ingresó a la Flota del Mar Negro. Cada una de estas corbetas puede transportar hasta 8 misiles de crucero de la familia Caliber. 





Añado 

Tor-M2E" ("Tor-M2K", "Tor-M2KM
"
*Sistema de misiles antiaéreos multicanal móvil de corto alcance con una alta probabilidad de alcanzar objetivos aéreos.*


El sistema de misiles antiaéreos tiene las siguientes modificaciones:

►"Tor-M2E" - en el chasis base seguido;
►"Tor-M2K" - en un chasis base con ruedas;
►"Tor-M2KM" - en un diseño modular.

Un sistema de defensa aérea de esta clase se distingue por su alta potencia de fuego, inmunidad al ruido, poco tiempo para la preparación para el combate y la posibilidad de uso autónomo de un vehículo de combate.

El sistema de misiles antiaéreos "Tor-M2E" ("Tor-M2K", "Tor-M2KM") está diseñado para destruir aviones, helicópteros, vehículos aéreos no tripulados aerodinámicos, misiles guiados y otros elementos de armas de alta precisión que vuelan a altitudes medias, bajas y extremadamente bajas en un ambiente difícil y de jamming.


----------



## rober713 (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



La penultima, empezando por la izquierda.....no es Maryana Naumova?


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo y como dolor terrible... todos los borbones suelen ceder de España algo de territorio... el motivo lo dejo al imaginario de cada quíen...
> 
> Juancar le tocó el Sahara... y al preparao pues todavía no le han pedido su trozo... me temo serán las CANARIAS...
> 
> ...



y gibraltar sin recuperar mire ustec


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ahora se entiende la importancia de esa isla??
> 
> Muchos decían que era un trozo de tierra sin ningún valor...



Pero a los rusos les hace falta esa isla ¿o les basta con que no se la ocupen los ucros y les monten la fiesta desde ahí?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco la OTAN va abasteciendo de material a los rusos…


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que no entiendas una cosa, no significa en caso alguno que no tenga que ver con lo que dices...
> 
> De hecho esa alegría tuya con lo de conocer gente que te has encontrado por el camino es muy consecuente con eso que te digo... esa gente es seguramente maravillosa y excelente y... y... y... tiene su grupo, su lugar y su unidad de identificación, que el lenguaje ESPECIFICAMENTE probablemente dejan muy bien encasillados... por cierto, todo esto que te digo es más anglo que castellano... los anglos os dieron coca para el cerebro con el LIBEGALISMO, no lo entiendes, pero míralos a ellos... jajajajajaa... el statu-quo de cualquiera viene apuntalado por la comunidad que lo ampara, no por el cielo o el sol, NI SIQUIERA por los billetes que porta, mira hoy a los oligarcas rusos y seguro tenían igual que tú grandes relaciones de amistad con otros no rusos, pero... ¿DONDE ESTAN HOY ESOS AMIGOS????.... JAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAA...
> 
> ...




Hay algo que se llama datos:




__





Country Rankings: World & Global Economy Rankings on Economic Freedom


Country rankings based on economic freedom. World and global economy rankings from the Index of Economic Freedom are published by The Heritage Foundation.




www.heritage.org


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

Posiciones ucranianas de "ATGM en la azotea" atacadas por fuego de artillería/morteros rusos


----------



## Eneko Aritza (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco la OTAN va abasteciendo de material a los rusos…



Ummm, los negocios en la deep web no están sujetos a sanciones ¿no? Puedes agitar eficazmente cualquier avispero elegido convenientemente.

Ya me enseñaste que. a veces, las recompran los gobiernos, pero si éso es así ¿por qué no venderlas a quien interese armar?


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

La artillería rusa destruye el 2S7 Pion ucraniano en Bakhmut


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



No entiendo como siguen vivos tras el ataque.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hombre no digas eso... lo de las élites catalanas fue una subnormalidad como no cabe otra... fue un pulso contra las élites nacionalistas-madrileñas a ver quíen la tenía más grande, siendo que las catalanas para defender su hombría llevaban como representación a una niña... a ver...
> 
> Vamos como si vas a Vito Corleone y le quieres imponer tus postulados y le ofertas una rosa y un libro y le hablas de lo chupi guay que es tu pensamiento y... DEMASIADO...
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo porque dices que España no es un pais histérico. Por lo visto es digno ....   En fin ... compara como trataron los británicos el mismo problema para obtener los mismos resultados. Por eso mismo RU existirá dentro de 200 años y España .... quién sabe? A lo mejor muere de histerismo .... digo de dignidad ....


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco la OTAN va abasteciendo de material a los rusos…



estas pensando en comprarte un T64 ukro de segunda mano y pasarlo a motor eléctrico o hibrido? pa la caza del gamusino si eso


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

https://elpais.com/internacional/202...n-ucrania.html

*Los sótanos del horror: las violaciones en grupo como arma de guerra en Ucrania.
La ONU alerta de un aumento de las denuncias por violencia sexual durante el conflicto. La ONG La Strada cree que son solo la punta del iceberg. Las autoridades de Kiev tienen detenidos a tres soldados rusos por abusos sexuales .*


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque dices que España no es un pais histérico. Por lo visto es digno ....   En fin ... compara como trataron los británicos el mismo problema para obtener los mismos resultados. Por eso mismo RU existirá dentro de 200 años y España .... quién sabe?



Lo que mejor le vendría a España es desintegrarse en varios países, de esa manera, empezaría a haber algo de competitividad entre las mismas, sería la mejor manera de impulsar algún tipo de liberalismo en un lugar donde el estado español, ahora mismo, lo hace inviable con la mentalidad de "supporter state" que impera en la gente
Vamos, que obligaría a la gente a currar algo....


----------



## Caracalla (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando hablo de histerismo me refiero a las élites derechizadas que llevan controlando el tinglado un par de siglos. La gente no pinta nada, aunque algunos se suman a la histeria sin dudarlo (a por ellos oeoeoeoe). Los más cenutrios y descerebrados. No te parece histerismo la reacción al tema catalán? No te parece histerismo la constante apelación al desastre si no gobiernan exactamente los que ellos quieren? No te parece histerismo resucitar a la ETA cada dos por tres? El circo casposo de porrazos que se le fue de las manos a un subnormal con todas las letras como Mariano el 17-O, no te parece histerismo? La persecución sin precedentes mediática y judicial a Pablo Iglesias, por ejemplo, es propia de personas centradas y sensatas? La persecución judicial y criminalización de esa gente catalana no te parece histerismo? Joer .... a mi todo eso me parece propio de histéricos que andan como pollo sin cabeza y dando palos de ciego para conservar su tingladillo.
> 
> Que te parece la respuesta europea a las peticiones histéricas de España respecto a Puchi y cía? Hablando de Puchi, cuando este tema acabe judicialmente en Europa, este hombre habrá hecho más por España y desmontar su aparato judicial golpista que cualquier otra cosa o persona en casi medio siglo de presunta democracia. Porque cuando venga el revolcón final, seguramente sin renovar el histérico poder judicial, veo incluso difícil que este Estado siga teniendo derecho a voto en Bruselas. Y todo por comportarse como unos histéricos.
> 
> Sobreactuar histéricamente claro que pone en peligro el tinglado.



No se que dices macho.

Tu le montas un 17-O a Xi Jinping y no habría capacidad en los crematorios para la cantidad de ejecuciones sumarias que se iban a producir. Se lo haces a USA y los balazos en la calle y los asesinados por parte de las fuerzas de asalto se contarían por miles.

Tienes una visión de mundo totalmente distorsionada por tus prejuicios, estas muy fuera de la realidad. Si algo se puede decir de la reacción de Rajoy fue que se trató de una reacción torpemente blanda. En Rusia los Junqueras y demás "líderes" del prucés junto con periodistas afines y demás... habrían sido enviados a centros penitenciarios en Siberia muchos meses antes de que se diera la votación y la mayoría de ellos nunca hubiesen vuelto a ser vistos en libertad. 

Cuando USA le organizó un "mini" prucés separatista a Putin en Siberia, lo que hizo fue enviar a los antidisturbios, apalear a todos los traidores y nunca más se supo del separatismo Siberiano. Y en la prensa Rusa "Evidentemente" no se dio ni un minuto al tema, ya que de hacerlo serían tratados como agentes extranjeros y enviados a Siberia. Como es lógico.

El separatismo es un acto de guerra y siempre viene financiado y apoyado por potencias exteriores. Es simplemente inaceptable y Rajoy es un mierdas igual que la respuesta que dio a ese nefasto evento que vivió nuestro país.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Los asesinos y genocidas rusos siguen bombardeando lo que mas les gusta, estructuras civiles, edificios residenciales y un supermercado. De momento 5 civiles muertos y 12 heridos.

""En el último día, los atacantes han dañado edificios residenciales, un supermercado y otras instalaciones", ha contado Sinegubov."*

https://elpais.com/internacional/202...n-directo.html


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hay algo que se llama datos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LASTIMA... si los datos fuesen lo que tienen que ser... aaaahhhh, penita más grande que la ciencia siempre esté tocando los huevos...

Mira por poner un caso, el paro de EE.UU. qué dato, pero ¿real?. ES.





__





Sesgo de confirmación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El mejor dato de EE.UU. 

Su deuda. Y probablemente también es tan real como su paro, pero... incluso así...

Siendo esto un foro económico, los datos cogidos a lo loco y sin más no significan nada... es el conjunto indiscriminado y sin interés específico lo que te muestra la realidad...

La economía americana está en quiebra, es un hecho... qué la mantiene:

LA CREDIBILIDAD, no económica, sino de unos grupos de combate que dicen que...

Y por eso esta guerra es tan chunga, porque Rusia esta diciendo que no es tan grande como se cree y:

- Ves el valor del galón de petroleo...

Hechos.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que mejor le vendría a España es desintegrarse en varios países, de esa manera, empezaría a haber algo de competitividad entre las mismas, sería la mejor manera de impulsar algún tipo de liberalismo en un lugar donde el estado español, ahora mismo,* lo hace inviable con la mentalidad de "supporter state" que impera en la gente*
> Vamos, que obligaría a la gente a currar algo....



Sobre todo entre los florentinos y los botines ..... no veas como maman del state rascándose los cojones a dos manos ....


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No se que dices macho.
> 
> *Tu le montas un 17-O a Xi Jinping y no habría capacidad en los crematorios para la cantidad de ejecuciones sumarias que se iban a producir. Se lo haces a USA y los balazos en la calle y los asesinados por parte de las fuerzas de asalto se contarían por miles.*
> 
> ...



Histeria en estado puro ....   Me estás diciendo que los británicos y los canadienses son los únicos civilizados? Quién financiaba a los escoceses y a los de quebec? El Ayatolá Jomeini?


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Posiciones ucranianas de "ATGM en la azotea" atacadas por fuego de artillería/morteros rusos



"Me echo una manta encima y ya no me ven, soy un geniusky".


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Mas o menos esto es un resumen de la realidad extraoficial, Ucrania era la putita de Rusia, como es ahora Bielorrusia con lukhasenko, pero ocurrió el maidan y pusieron a zelensky, al hijoPutin no le hizo gracia, metió a su ejercito camuflado en el Dombas y se anexionó Crimea y empezó a prepararse para atacar Ucrania en el 2022 acumulando misiles entre otras cosas.....fin.


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que mejor le vendría a España es desintegrarse en varios países, de esa manera, empezaría a haber algo de competitividad entre las mismas, sería la mejor manera de impulsar algún tipo de liberalismo en un lugar donde el estado español, ahora mismo, lo hace inviable con la mentalidad de "supporter state" que impera en la gente
> Vamos, que obligaría a la gente a currar algo....



SR Rufian que le tenemos mas que calado


----------



## chemarin (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 08:34
> 
> Las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk minaron el territorio de la planta de Azot, donde, según el oficial de seguridad ucraniano capturado, hay unos 300 civiles en el sótano, dijo a RIA Novosti Apty Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de Chechenia para la unidad de energía.



Repiten la táctica del Azovstal, toman rehenes, que les importan una mierda, como escudos humanos. Luego aquí se vende la moto de que los rusos son muy malos que no los dejan salir, y si atacan se dice que los rusos son muy malos que matan a civiles. Lo que está haciendo Ucrania es repugnante, y no es solo por lo que se critica de Zelensky, es que el propio ejército es repugnante. A mí estas cosas me hacen cuestionarme la política de Putin, con tantos miramientos se retrasa mucho la guerra y la imagen de Rusia no sale bien parada, ya que haga lo que haga la van a criticar.


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque dices que España no es un pais histérico. Por lo visto es digno ....   En fin ... compara como trataron los británicos el mismo problema para obtener los mismos resultados. Por eso mismo RU existirá dentro de 200 años y España .... quién sabe? A lo mejor muere de histerismo .... digo de dignidad ....



Coño, leé lo que escribo y no manipules lo que digo... España es tan digna que nuestras élites son mafias... en fin...

Y sí si vas a AMILANAR a un mafioso, por favor, será con un ARMA, no con una flor, pero qué cohones crees que vas a hacer... hostia con tanta gilipollez de progrerio...

Lo de los catalanes era de SUBNORMALES... con una puta flor esperaban amedentrar a los mafiosos, vamos que si era dignidad... la mínima que esos tipos se gastan... vamos que al día siguiente tenían en la puerta al cobrador del frac...

Y no me hables de los ingleses y el referendum de Escocia que aquello fue digno de un carnaval... que es significativo que tengan ya a un borracho estilo Yeltsin como gobernante... levanta cabeza la Tatcher y le da un soponcio, ya no te digo si le vienen con lo del referendum... por favor, que las cosas son como son, no son sueños y majaderías...

Si tú y tu mafia quereis JODER a un MAFIOSO, no va a ser con flores, hoder, despertar...


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Y tambien se compro material sanitario para atender a los heridos, con el dinero de las donaciones.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Por esto están tan rabiosos los antiamericanos y antiOtan porque saben que todo los que dice este video en 2 minutos es verdad.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

"las naciones occidentales que están siendo antipáticas están perdiendo la cabeza viendo cómo Rusia se convierte en lo que Estados Unidos ha dejado de ser".


Salamandra dijo:


> Pero a los rusos les hace falta esa isla ¿o les basta con que no se la ocupen los ucros y les monten la fiesta desde ahí?



Se supone que es para controlar la costa que proviene de Rumania y Bulgaria,
que es por donde cuelan de matute el material de guerra que va a Odessa.
Me parece.


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

Aspectos destacados de #Russian Operación militar en #Ukraine️ el 8 de junio de 2022



En la región norte de Kharkiv, la lucha continúa en la línea de contacto cerca de Tsupivka, Ternova y Rubizhne.

En Severodonetsk, las fuerzas aliadas están empujando al enemigo hacia una zona industrial. Los grupos separados de ZSU se retiran a Lysychans'k de manera desorganizada.

Las unidades de la Milicia Popular LPR que avanzaban desde el sur liberaron la parte este de Katerynivka. 

Los grupos de asalto de la PMC de Wagner continúan avanzando hacia Bakhmut y luchan en los accesos a Pokrovs'ke. 

Dos MiG-29 de la fuerza aérea ucraniana han sido derribados cerca de Snihurivka. Un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 fue derribado sobre el río Inhulets. 

Continúa la lucha por la cabeza de playa cerca de Bila Krynytsya y Velyke Artakove.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

offtopic... un poco de historia que no aparece en los libros de los colegios








The story of when Israel attacked America, and the US government sided with Tel Aviv


RT remembers the story of USS Liberty, an American battleship attacked by Israeli forces




www.rt.com


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "las naciones occidentales que están siendo antipáticas están perdiendo la cabeza viendo cómo Rusia se convierte en lo que Estados Unidos ha dejado de ser".
> 
> 
> Se supone que es para controlar la costa que proviene de Rumania y Bulgaria,
> ...



Ya, ya pero ese islote es una trampa mortal para todo el que está dentro, más para el que menos capacidad de defensa tiene, pero eso tiene que ser facilísimo de volar.


----------



## Arraki (9 Jun 2022)

Biden haciendo de mr, Bean, da igual cuando leas esto


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si se aplica, el plan REpowerEU podría llevar a Europa Occidental a una situación similar a la que el Plan Morgenthau preveía para Alemania en 1945: la desindustrialización.



En 1945 los EEUU querian dividir Alemania en varios estados sin industria, una nueva Confederacion del Rhin de campesinos, pero el bloque sovietico les hizo aparcar esa idea, ahora con la guerra de Ucrania la retoman quieren convertir a la UE en una sociedad multietnica de campesinos moronegros.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí todos venden la piel cara, incluidos los israelíes:



https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/article-708994



Israel ha pedido a la administración de EE . UU. varias veces en los últimos meses que elimine a la empresa cibernética ofensiva NSO, desarrolladores del software espía PEGASUS de la lista negra del Departamento de Comercio de EE. UU

¿el premio es el regalo a Ucrania de la Cúpulade Acero que lleva pidiendo meses Ucrania?


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que mejor le vendría a España es desintegrarse en varios países, de esa manera, empezaría a haber algo de competitividad entre las mismas, sería la mejor manera de impulsar algún tipo de liberalismo en un lugar donde el estado español, ahora mismo, lo hace inviable con la mentalidad de "supporter state" que impera en la gente
> Vamos, que obligaría a la gente a currar algo....



Tonterías hay que oír... por favor, córtate un poco que esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA y no el bar dónde dices esas sandeces...

La competitividad de una región o economía está pendiente de muy diversos factores, pero y en todo caso y como normal general, un mayor grupo siempre superará a un grupo menor, salvo que este disponga de mejores armas (independientemente de que no sean de guerra) para gerenciar sus capacidades económicas y productivas...

Si fuese tal y como tú lo cuentas:

- "Rambo gallego" seguiría libre y no HUBIESE sido SODOMIZADO por dos hermanos con malas pulgas y un guardia civil vecino de estos...

Y eso sí es economía... de recursos por cierto, MÁS es MÁS DURO... JAJAJJAJAAAAAA


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Navalny acusa a Google y Meta por ayudar a Putin cerrando la publicidad en Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania.*
El líder encarcelado de la oposición rusa, *Alexei Navalny*, ha acusado a *Google* y *Meta Platforms Inc* por cerrar la publicidad en *Rusia*, una medida que, según él, ha socavado a la oposición y, por lo tanto, ha sido un regalo para el presidente *Vladimir Putin*.

*Navalny*, el líder más prominente de la oposición en *Rusia*, presenta a la Rusia de *Putin *como un estado distópico dirigido por ladrones y criminales donde el mal se presenta como el bien y los jueces son, de hecho, representantes de un país sin ley.

En un discurso escrito en la *Cumbre de la Democracia de Copenhague*, *Navalny*, que actualmente se encuentra en una cárcel rusa, afirma que se ha usado la tecnología para arrestar a los disidentes, pero que también brindaba la oportunidad de llegar a la verdad.

"Internet nos da la capacidad de eludir la censura", ha dicho Navalny en el discurso, cuya copia se ha publicado en su blog oficial. "Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, *Google* y *Meta*, al cerrar su publicidad en *Rusia*, han privado a la oposición de la oportunidad de realizar campañas contra la *guerra*, dando un regalo grandioso a Putin". Informa Reuters


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Tarjetas de Visita de Funcionarios del Gobierno Alemán y Canadiense
Encontradas en el Cuartel General Abandonado del Batallón Azov en Mariupol


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hoy en día eso no es importante. Lo que importa es tener un radar más potente y que llegue más lejos que el del enemigo y unos misiles de mayor alcance.



Un caza es un caza y lo que prima es la superioridad aérea en doghfight. Para lo otro, una batería móvil con un sistema aéreo para localizar blancos tipo e3 sentry.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski pide la exclusión de Rusia de la FAO tras la guerra de Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha pedido este jueves la exclusión de *Rusia* de la *Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación* (*FAO*), en medio de acusaciones de bloqueo y robo de grano ucraniano por parte de *Moscú*.

El bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos por parte de la flota rusa del *Mar Negro*, empezando por el de *Odesa*, el principal puerto del país, está paralizando las exportaciones de cereales, en particular de trigo, de las que *Ucrania* iba camino de convertirse antes de la guerra en el tercer exportador del mundo. Informa Reuters


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¿En que se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente? Explícate hombre.



Pues si tú mismo te respondes en tu post: 
En desarrollo desde 2002 (antes en realidad aunque fuera de forma conceptual) y en el año 2022 de esta "maravilla", de este "portento tecnológico", han construido DIEZ (10) prototipos y SEIS (6) unidades de serie. Y con sólo seis unidades de serie construidas, ya están trabajando en su sustituto. 

Vamos a ver ¿te parece a ti que se puede decir que es un éxito un avión en cuyo desarrollo se han invertido décadas, del que apenas se han construido SEIS unidades y en cuyo reemplazo ya se está trabajando?

Tenéis un sesgo tan pronunciado que ya no sabéis ni lo que decís.

SEIS unidades de serie construidas. Repito: SEIS aviones de serie construidos y ya están con el sustituto. ¿A ti te parece que eso es un éxito? ¿En serio?

PD: curiosamente es el mismo caso que con el Armata: el más mejor tanque mundial del mundo y apenas han conseguido producir unas docenas. Y tenían pensado comprar más de 2000...

Un poco de objetividad por favor.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y tambien se compro material sanitario para atender a los heridos, con el dinero de las donaciones.



Que pardillos sois. Se lo gastó Alfonso XIII en putas ....


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Jajaja, ESO ES LA IZQUIERDA.
> Tu lo has definido a la perfección: Traidores riéndose de ignorantes.
> Lo gracioso es que te crees por encima de *millones* mientras te paseas con la bandera comunista



Por encima de ti, por supuesto, eres un mierda....


----------



## ZARGON (9 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Cuando ya se este produciendo en serie...* el _SU-57_ a ver quien va a ser el valiente que va a desafiar a rusia en el aire....



Ya se está produciendo en serie. 4 aparatos al año. Pero ese numero se expande gradualmente. Para 2028 tiene que haber fabricados 76 unidades.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*La Unión Europea insta a sus socios que no compren a Rusia grano robado en la guerra en Ucrania.*
"Sabemos que *Rusia* está tratando de exportar granos saqueados en* Ucrania* a otros países. Se ha informado que, por ejemplo, en el pasado trató de vender grano a Egipto y Egipto se lo negó", ha afirmado el portavoz de política exterior de la UE, Peter Stano.

"La Unión Europea pide a todos los socios que no compren nada que haya sido saqueado por los rusos en la *guerra en Ucrania*. E intentamos que, con todos los medios que tenemos, esto no suceda".


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

*Operación especial que terminará cuando se logren sus objetivos — Kremlin*

MOSCÚ, 9 de junio. /TASS/. La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania terminará cuando se logren sus objetivos, dijo el jueves a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

"El presidente ruso [Vladimir] Putin ha esbozado las tareas de esta operación militar especial. El cumplimiento de estas tareas significará el final de la operación militar especial", señaló el portavoz del Kremlin.

Así respondió a una solicitud para señalar la fecha de finalización de la operación militar especial.

Al mismo tiempo, Peskov no comentó sobre la declaración de que los resultados de la operación especial no podrían lograrse bajo el actual régimen ucraniano.


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Espera... hostia no corras, que yo dije que lo mismo eran Canarias y acaban en manos del MOJAMES...



Lo siento. No estoy dispuesto a renunciar a las papas yema de huevo para las arrugadas, ni a los mojos, ni a la obra de Cesar Manrique, ni, ni, ni...vamos que de ninguna manera


----------



## ZARGON (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si tú mismo te respondes en tu post:
> En desarrollo desde 2002 (antes en realidad aunque fuera de forma conceptual) y en el año 2022 de esta "maravilla", de este "portento tecnológico", han construido DIEZ (10) prototipos y SEIS (6) unidades de serie. Y con sólo seis unidades de serie construidas, ya están trabajando en su sustituto.
> 
> Vamos a ver ¿te parece a ti que se puede decir que es un éxito un avión en cuyo desarrollo se han invertido décadas, del que apenas se han construido SEIS unidades y en cuyo reemplazo ya se está trabajando?
> ...



Para 2028 habrá 76 unidades del SU 57 mas que suficientes por ahora. 
El sustituto? si estas hablando del SU 75 ese es el sustituto del MIG 29
Todas las unidades además serán modernizadas con lo que venga a futuro.
Un ejemplo de el gran provecho que le sacan los rusos a su industria es el MIG 31, 40 años de servicio y sigue siendo el avión mas rápido del mundo. Actualizado varias veces. Incluso ahora puede cumplir la función de ataque hipersónico como plataforma de lanzamiento del Kinzhal


----------



## vil. (9 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo siento. No estoy dispuesto a renunciar a las papas yema de huevo para las arrugadas, ni a los mojos, ni a la obra de Cesar Manrique, ni, ni, ni...vamos que de ninguna manera



Tú también quieres una recomendación de ser "Rambo gallego" una temporada... es que mira que sois...

_Yo... no ... estoy dispuesto... yo... yo... yo... yo..._

Yo es escasez, incapacidad, yo es unidad, poco o nada en algún caso... yo es...

Ahora si fuese: _"yo el rey..."_ entonces sería _"y mis vasallos..."_ ahí hablaríamos... 

Ese yo tuyo es... poco, nada, escasez, impotencia, quiero y no puedo, sí pero no... INFULAS...


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si tú mismo te respondes en tu post:
> En desarrollo desde 2002 (antes en realidad aunque fuera de forma conceptual) y en el año 2022 de esta "maravilla", de este "portento tecnológico", han construido DIEZ (10) prototipos y SEIS (6) unidades de serie. Y con sólo seis unidades de serie construidas, ya están trabajando en su sustituto.
> 
> Vamos a ver ¿te parece a ti que se puede decir que es un éxito un avión en cuyo desarrollo se han invertido décadas, del que apenas se han construido SEIS unidades y en cuyo reemplazo ya se está trabajando?
> ...



Económicamente una mierda. Pero si la empresa sigue en pie y ha ido renovando el modelo, ahora, si alguien da luz verde al presupuesto, supone para el ejército ruso, la ventaja de un avión no tan atrasado porque spongo que si hubiese puesto a la venta y se hubiesen usado los modelos intermedios el actual sería mejor.

Otra cuestión es cuanto tiempo se necesite todavía para ponerlo operativo para crisis de Ucrania que quizás ni llegue.


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es verdad...no como los niños de mugremos...tan jovenes y ya pagando pensiones.



torrente


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Show must go on ...


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ya, si eso lo sabe to dios, pero es una propaganda hecha tan de puta madre que merece la pena pagar una entrada al cine. Está claro que el reclutamiento en USA ha caido en picado por sus propias politicas woke y de sexo fluido la chavalada americana de la generación de cristal no quieren ir a sitios donde se pueden hacer pupita, asi que toca propagandear dvro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parece un pestiñazo


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Bueno al menos tienen patas...no como echeminga dominga



pezuñas


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> pezuñas



más bien muñones


----------



## Pato Sentado (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo he explicado más veces. Es IMPOSIBLE que los rusos tomen esos puentes, sin que sean destruidos por los ucranianos. Inclso puentes pequeños son destruidos de forma sistematica. Incluso si logran pasar ( no es posible realmente ) e hicieran una cabeza de puente, hoy en dia se pueden destruir de 10 formas, y son indefendibles.
> 
> Solo los pueden cruzar si el ejercito ucraniano huye en masa y no queda voluntar de defensa, pero en ese caso pueder ir andando de Jerson.





Arraki dijo:


> Informes limitados dicen que #Russia capturó a Tetianivka a través de un puente de pontones. No hay evidencia de un puente de pontones cerca de Tetianivka en la siguiente imagen satelital tomada el 8 de junio a las 03:39:26 UTC. El puente destruido es visible sobre el río Donets y está marcado y visible al SW.
> #Russian las fuerzas pueden haber cruzado a través de anfibios o barcos. La cobertura de nubes impide el uso de imágenes fotográficas a partir de hoy, pero se pueden observar partes del río. No se ve ningún puente de pontones en el momento de la foto. No hay confirmación de la captura de Tetianivka.



Entre calores y rotura de presas el nivel del río está muy bajo. Los blindados como el MTLB y el BMP son anfibios. Los T72 pueden vadear hasta 2m sin modificaciones y 4 instalando un esnorquel.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Show must go on ...



Lo más interesante sería saber por qué nos cuentan éstos tipos esa historia. ¿De quien es este canal? ¿De los peruanos?

Por lo demás esa historia puede ser así o puede que hayan descubierto que es mejor lo que ya se anunció hace unos días que, en vez de dar tantas vueltas, dejan los rusos petróleo en un barco "nodriza" en alta mar el petróleo y llega otro chupa contenido y lo lleva a destino sin dar tanta vuelta.


----------



## Azrael_II (9 Jun 2022)

Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo.

¿Cómo va la cosa últimamente?


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

La cúpula militar argelina pidiendo el derrocamiento de Ken, o eso o cortan el gas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si tú mismo te respondes en tu post:
> En desarrollo desde 2002 (antes en realidad aunque fuera de forma conceptual) y en el año 2022 de esta "maravilla", de este "portento tecnológico", han construido DIEZ (10) prototipos y SEIS (6) unidades de serie. Y con sólo seis unidades de serie construidas, ya están trabajando en su sustituto.
> 
> Vamos a ver ¿te parece a ti que se puede decir que es un éxito un avión en cuyo desarrollo se han invertido décadas, del que apenas se han construido SEIS unidades y en cuyo reemplazo ya se está trabajando?
> ...



Van con retraso, es obvio y soy el primero que lo reconozco, el desarrollo del Su-57 ha llevado más tiempo del debido.

Lo que no estas teniendo en cuenta es que Rusia ha priorizado renovar su flota de aviones Soviéticos, sobre todo del 2008 en adelante. Ha recuperado su industria militar que estaba repartida por todas las repúblicas ex-Soviéticas y esto lo ha hecho cuando su economía se lo ha permitido. 

Por cierto, comparativamente, y para tu información, el programa ATF del que procede el F-22 se lanzó en 1984 y el primer vuelo de un F-22 de serie fué en 1997, pero no consiguió su capacidad inicial operativa hasta el 2005 . Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual.

Con respecto a lo del lento desarrollo y producción de unidades del Su-57 esto como digo ha pasado por varias causas, pero una de las principales razones ha sido la falta de financiación y voluntad del gobierno Ruso para ello. Putín no creía hasta el 2014 que le fueran a montar un Maidan y poner a Ucrania en su contra, incluso tras esa fecha prefirió seguir haciendo negocios sin gastar excesivamente en armamento.

Ahora las tornas han cambiado y es seguro que van a acelerarse muchos programas, entre otros por supuesto el Su-57 .


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Lo más interesante sería saber por qué nos cuentan éstos tipos esa historia. ¿De quien es este canal? ¿De los peruanos?
> 
> Por lo demás esa historia puede ser así o puede que hayan descubierto lo que ya se anunció hace unos días que, en vez de dar tantas vueltas, dejan los rusos petróleo en un barco "nodriza" en alta mar el petróleo y llega otro chupa contenido y lo lleva a destino sin dar tanta vuelta.



Para mi, cualquier canal peruano podría tener mas credibilidad que muchos de aqui.

Pero credibilidades aparte, me parece bastante plausible que a Rusia no le interese demasiado vender petroleo en exceso a India y con descuento, y para que luego termine vendiendo ese exceso que el no necesita a Europa.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

Todo es cuestión de ponerle énfasis:
"¡Nos pueden quitar la vida, pero no nos quitarán LOS CALCETINEEEES!"


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la cosa últimamente?



Tranquilito dentro de lo que cabe.
Para algunos va la cosa muy lenta, pero va segura.
No parece que haya prisa ni fecha para acabar. Al menos para los rusos.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Para mi, cualquier canal peruano podría tener mas credibilidad que muchos de aqui.
> 
> Pero credibilidades aparte, me parece bastante plausible que a Rusia no le interese demasiado vender petroleo en exceso a India y con descuento, y para que luego termine vendiendo ese exceso que el no necesita a Europa.



No, si no lo dudo. Pero el que habla, habla por unos intereses y son su aprecio a Rusia o, puede ser en este momento, por su desapego con España por la catástrofe ecológica en disputa con nosotros.

Es para ver apoyos.

Si te das cuenta, ahí está el mapa de los oleoductos de Argelia que, sin dejar de ser verdad el problema, no pega con el cuerpo de la noticia más que en la elaboración antiespaña, pero no con la venta de o reventa de petróleo en India.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Michael Clark, para Sky News, informa que las fuerzas rusas han entregado un sistema de defensa aérea S-400 en Snake Island. Los aviones de reconocimiento de la OTAN han evitado entrar en el espacio aéreo ucraniano. Miran sobre el Mar Negro hacia el sur y dan la vuelta.




Tengo dudas al respecto.
La isla es demasiado pequeña para todo el sistema. No son solo los pepinos.
Y además la isla está demasiado cerca de la costa enemiga.
Y además la isla está en el paraguas de Crimea, donde Si hay.
Lo más probable es que hayan activado algún nuevo radar. O los radares del sistema S-400 en Crimea.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Jun 2022)

Festejemos, ante el bloqueo de insumos occidental, mamaruskia ya tiene el prototipo de su ordenador de última generación:


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cúpula militar argelina pidiendo el derrocamiento de Ken, o eso o cortan el gas.



Pues como entre VOX ...


----------



## chemarin (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Show must go on ...



El vídeo está bien, pero tengo algunas dudas sobre este periodista, da muchos bandazos en sus opiniones, yo dejé de seguirlo porque al principio de la crisis ucraniana parecía creerse que las sanciones iban poco menos que a destruir Rusia, ahora lo ves haciendo un vídeo que parece favorable a los criterios rusos y que critica la hipocresía europea. En fin, no sé qué pensar.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No, si no lo dudo. Pero el que habla, habla por unos intereses y son su aprecio a Rusia o, puede ser en este momento, por su desapego con España por la catástrofe ecológica en disputa con nosotros.
> 
> Es para ver apoyos.
> 
> Si te das cuenta, ahí está el mapa de los oleoductos de Argelia que, sin dejar de ser verdad el problema, no pega con el cuerpo de la noticia más que en la elaboración antiespaña, pero no con la venta de o reventa de petróleo en India.



¿Catastrofe ecologica???
¿Apoyos de quien a quien?

Y lo del mapa con gasoductos es porque es parte de un video más amplio en que toca el tema del gas argelino, despotricando de Ken ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tengo dudas al respecto.
> La isla es demasiado pequeña para todo el sistema. No son solo los pepinos.
> Y además la isla está demasiado cerca de la costa enemiga.
> Y además la isla está en el paraguas de Crimea, donde Si hay.
> Lo más probable es que hayan activado algún nuevo radar. O los radares del sistema S-400 en Crimea.



Yo también Harman, hasta que no haya confirmación por satélite no me lo creo. Lo más normal sería poner Pantsir, Tor y Buk como mucho en la Isla (algunos ya estan según algunas capturas por satélite).


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿Catastrofe ecologica???
> ¿Apoyos de quien a quien?
> 
> Y lo del mapa con gasoductos es porque es parte de un video más amplio en que toca el tema del gas argelino, despotricando de Ken ...



Y ahí andan, que debía haber avisado el sistema de protección civil peruano, que ya sabían que no tenía medios, que el gobierno español era avalista...el caso es que en Perú hoy se ven así las cosas.








Vertido de 6.000 barriles de crudo en Perú


El vertido equivalente a seis mil barriles de la petrolera española Repsol afecta playas, áreas protegidas y fauna marina en al menos 18.000 metros cuadrados de la provincia del Callao.




es.euronews.com


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El vídeo está bien, pero tengo algunas dudas sobre este periodista, da muchos bandazos en sus opiniones, yo dejé de seguirlo porque al principio de la crisis ucraniana parecía creerse que las sanciones iban poco menos que a destruir Rusia, ahora lo ves haciendo un vídeo que parece favorable a los criterios rusos y que critica la hipocresía europea. En fin, no sé qué pensar.



Yo creo que este se apunta a hacer más teatrillo del que sería necesario y con lo que se tercie a cada momento.
Además suele ser muy reiterativo y necesita cuatro minutos para lo que se podría dedir en dos.


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por cierto, comparativamente, y para tu información, el programa ATF del que procede el F-22 se lanzó en 1984 y el primer vuelo de un F-22 de serie fué en 1997, pero no consiguió su capacidad inicial operativa hasta el 2005 . Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual.



" Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual."
Así sea:
" In 1979, the Soviet Union outlined a need for next-generation fighter aircraft intended to enter service in the 1990s. The project became the I-90 (Russian: И-90, short for: Истребитель 1990–х годов, romanized: _Istrebitel' 1990-kh godov_, lit. 'Fighter of the 1990s') and required the fighter to be "multifunctional" (i.e., multirole) by having substantial ground attack capabilities, and would eventually replace the MiG-29s and Su-27s in frontline tactical aviation service. Two subsequent programmes were designed to meet these requirements: the MFI (Russian: МФИ, short for: Многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель, lit. 'Multifunctional Frontline Fighter') and smaller LFI (Russian: ЛФИ, Л short for: Лёгкий, lit. 'Light'), with conceptual work beginning in 1983 and a planned one-third MFI and two-thirds LFI fleet number ratio.[10][11] Mikoyan was selected to develop the MiG 1.44/1.42 for the MFI.[12] Though not a participant in the MFI, Sukhoi started its own programme in 1983 to " etc.









Sukhoi Su-57 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Si el tema no es que tarden, porque estas cosas siempre tienen retrasos. El tema es que apenas han construido SEIS y ya están pensando en su sustituto.

¿Tú crees que si los rusos pensaran que el Su-57 es la plataforma de armas del futuro, no estarían pensando en mantenerlo modernizado en lugar de en un sustituto?

¿Tú crees que si vieran futuro en esta plataforma se habrían puesto a modernizar la flota antigua?

Que Putin ha reorganizado el desastre que eran los restos de la URSS en los 90 es innegable, y Rusia ha abandonado sus horas más negras, pero el Su-57 tiene mucho que demostrar. 

Por cierto, seguro que sabes, pero no estás diciendo, que la India, que era socio tecnológico del desarrollo del Su-57 abandonó el programa tras todos los retrasos y expectativas incumplidas.

Vamos a ver, el Su-57 es una etapa necesaria en la industria aeronáutica rusa. Tenían que ponerse al día con occidente, pero es sólo un primer paso. Los que sabemos que estas cosas se hacen poco a poco lo entendemos así. Los que os quedáis con lo obvio, pensáis que lo que hay ante vuestros ojos es todo lo que hay.

Por cierto, de muy poco sirven los aviones maravillosos sin munición inteligente, y los rusos tienen poco o nada de eso ahora mismo.
Con el PIB de Italia, Rusia tiene que atender las necesidades del triple de población y mientras se dedica a intentar jugar en las grandes ligas de la industria militar, y las matemáticas no dan para tanto.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Después de que los anglosajones invadieran el “patio trasero” de Rusia, organizaran un golpe de Estado en Ucrania en 2014, una operación terrorista en el Donbass y luego obligaran a Moscú a iniciar el NMD 8 años después, se sugiere una respuesta simétrica. ¿Por qué no crear un punto de tensión en la parte más vulnerable del propio "hegemón"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y casualmente la prensa patria se hace eco de que la escritora feminista y sandinista renegada Gioconda Belli vive exiliada en España.


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> más bien muñones



risa sardónica, provocas silencio incómodo


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Y sin embargo, el mundo se está moviendo...

"La gira de Biden por Asia Occidental queda en suspenso mientras EE.UU. pierde su control sobre el Golfo.."

_*"Mientras los militares rusos están ocupados en frustrar la agenda occidental en Ucrania,
la diplomacia rusa está arrancando a Asia Occidental el dominio que durante décadas 
ha tenido EEUU en la región.


"Históricamente, el control de EEUU en Asia Occidental, especialmente en los Estados árabes
del Golfo Pérsico, era absoluto e indiscutible. Sin embargo, por primera vez en 80 años, *_
*hay signos de un cambio en el mapa geopolítico de las alianzas estratégicas a favor de Moscú.*


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver que te haga un croquis:
> PSOE(r) : creación de la socialdemocracia alemana que como todo el mundo sabe (tu no, claro) es una creación a su vez de Rockfeller
> Podemos: Open Society de Soros, es decir, CIA.
> Bildu: HB si era de izquerdas pero despues de tanta ilegalización se la quedaron los hippies de Aralar (ni te sonará)
> ...



Esquerra siempre fueron unos reaccionarios de marca mayor, lo que pasa es que con lo de "republicana", en un país con el nivel de cultura politica del nuestro ("República = izquierda") engaña mucho. 
Las Juventudes de Esquerra durante la República coquetearon abiertamente con el Fascismo, de hecho exhibían camisas pardas sin tapujos. Todo ese rollo de las antorchas que tanto les gusta a ver de quienes lo copiaron.....


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vamos de cabeza a una confrontación con la "Rusia de Africa"

EE.UU nos va a usar a todos los vasallos como carne de cañón en todos sus frentes de esta incipiente IIIGM

Australia Japón y Corea del Sur son los premiados en el frente del pacífico....


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

Una guerra en el estrecho sería la puntilla para la economía de la UE...


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Golpe a la zona industrial de Artemivsk

Uno de los talleres de la planta de construcción de maquinaria Vistek, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían desplegado equipos militares, fue destruido.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Meeec. Error.
> 
> Con el Preparao, el Reino de España ha aumentado en extensión. Me refiero a las fajanas de el volcán de La Palma.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084203
> ...



Y una pena que el Hierrito no asomó la puntita...


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Por cierto, de muy poco sirven los aviones maravillosos sin munición inteligente, y los rusos tienen poco o nada de eso ahora mismo.
> Con el PIB de Italia, Rusia tiene que atender las necesidades del triple de población y mientras se dedica a intentar jugar en las grandes ligas de la industria militar, y las matemáticas no dan para tanto.



Creo que 2,3 veces la población de Italia. 
Pero de territorio y recursos, ya mejor ni comparar ...


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Un incendio en la zona industrial de Odessa.
Todavía no se sabe si hubo bombardeos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Perdóname señor porque he pecado...

Hoy me he preparado la tarta usana por excelencia, esa de la Ruta 66 y demás bares de carreterera de mala muerte, mítica de las películas.

Odio a norteamerica por mil razones distintas. Pero la AMO profundamente por su gastronomía, la mejor del mundo. Y os lo dice un gallego.

Dios te salve Amérika!


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Del informe sobre la reunión celebrada por el Presidente del Comité de Investigación de Rusia en Mariupol

➖ En colaboración con el Servicio Federal de Seguridad y el Servicio Penitenciario Federal de Rusia, se han identificado nuevas personas implicadas en los brutales tiroteos contra civiles en Mariupol, entre ellos mujeres y niños. Se trata de Valentin Vasilenko, un soldado del 501º Batallón de Marines Independientes A-1965, el teniente superior Vladislav Strukov, comandante de una compañía de reconocimiento de la 36ª Brigada de Marines y su subordinado Artem Butchkovsky, un soldado de la misma brigada Yaroslav Ivasev. Se han iniciado causas penales y se están investigando todos los hechos.

➖ Con la participación de la víctima, se llevó a cabo una investigación con un soldado de la 36ª brigada, Dmytro Yevgan, en un caso de maltrato a un soldado del ejército de la DNR que había depuesto las armas. A pesar de las numerosas heridas, el soldado sobrevivió y su testimonio, junto con otras pruebas, permite condenar al acusado por el crimen. Se está a la espera de los resultados del examen forense y se están llevando a cabo otras actuaciones procesales para concluir la investigación.

➖ Se ha presentado un caso penal a la Fiscalía General de la DNR para que lo remita a las autoridades judiciales. El caso se refiere a las acusaciones de malos tratos a civiles por parte de un miembro del 23º Batallón de Infantería Motorizada Independiente, Vasily Shitri, que participó en el tiroteo contra civiles. Además, se han completado las investigaciones en 17 casos penales contra militares y nacionalistas ucranianos. Otras cinco causas penales contra cinco mandos están en la fase final de la investigación.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y sin embargo, el mundo se está moviendo...
> 
> "La gira de Biden por Asia Occidental queda en suspenso mientras EE.UU. pierde su control sobre el Golfo.."
> 
> ...



Si pues, en Europa andamos sólos ante Ucrania, hace un par de días China se quejaba en prensa que Japón estaba más belicoso que El Jefe en la cuestión de Taiwan en lo que parece un sacrificio kamikaze al estilo ucraniano. Con Somalia es donde, en solitario, se bate el jefe de la manada, que está muy cerquita de Yemen para no pensar a quien ayudan (también puede ser controlar)y contra quien.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Los habitantes de Alyoshka se deshacen de los símbolos ucranianos

"Los activistas locales se dirigieron a las autoridades de la ciudad con la petición de desmantelar este cartel, que se instaló hace cuatro años en lugar del monumento a Lenin", dijo el jefe de la administración de la ciudad de Aleshkivka, Heorhiy Zhuravko.

Las autoridades locales, junto con los habitantes de la ciudad, llevaron a cabo el desmantelamiento del "tridente".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No se que dices macho.
> 
> Tu le montas un 17-O a Xi Jinping y no habría capacidad en los crematorios para la cantidad de ejecuciones sumarias que se iban a producir. Se lo haces a USA y los balazos en la calle y los asesinados por parte de las fuerzas de asalto se contarían por miles.
> 
> ...



En Francia es irrelevante. 
Ahora que la República está en decadencia aflora de forma tímida y residual salvo en Corcega, que en realidad tiene más que ver con la existencia de una mafia local.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Es demasiado pronto para hablar de luchar directamente por Sloviansk debido a las particularidades del terreno y a la ubicación actual de las fuerzas de liberación. Las posiciones ucranianas en los alrededores están siendo sistemáticamente "machacadas".

Sólo después de la captura de los suburbios -Mikolayivka, Mayakiv, Krestischa y Raigorodka- podemos esperar una batalla por Sloviansk propiamente dicha.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## VittorioValencia (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Perdóname señor porque he pecado...
> 
> Hoy me he preparado la tarta usana por excelencia, esa de la Ruta 66 y demás bares de carreterera de mala muerte, mítica de las películas.
> 
> ...



La Pastafrola, no es americana. Es italiana y llevada a Norte y Sud america por los inmigrantes italianos durante el siglo XX. 
La mejor es la que tiene dulce de membrillo.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

*Enormes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas: más de 700 soldados ucranianos enterrados sólo en la región de Dnipropetrovsk en tres meses - WP*

El periódico estadounidense Washington Post escribe sobre el aumento del número de funerales de los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
El periódico también señala que Ucrania ha cambiado el protocolo de los funerales militares, y en este caso Kiev ha abandonado sus tradiciones y ahora copia a sus amos estadounidenses.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## abdecker (9 Jun 2022)

Ahora mismo este tema tiene el mismo número de páginas que dígitos este año y los rusos siguen sin avanzar menos de medio kilómetro de sus posiciones iniciales.
Menuda vergüenza de ejército asesino de mierda


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cúpula militar argelina pidiendo el derrocamiento de Ken, o eso o cortan el gas.




Fuentes sobre eso?

edit: acabo de buscar y en inglés no hay nothing 

Lo único que leí, y ya hace tiempo, es que nos cancelan los contratos si gas argelino acaba en Marruecos


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Festejemos, ante el bloqueo de insumos occidental, mamaruskia ya tiene el prototipo de su ordenador de última generación:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084403



Los ruskis están desarrollando mentats.

https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=.../wiki/Mentat&usg=AOvVaw30ravpgK3ZQ3W1ta5O8WhK


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Infografía visual del alcance de los misiles rusos desde Nicaragua

Anteriormente se informó que el presidente nicaragüense Daniel Ortega permitió la entrada de tropas, barcos y aviones rusos con fines humanitarios a partir del segundo semestre de 2022.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cúpula militar argelina pidiendo el derrocamiento de Ken, o eso o cortan el gas.



En el frente sur van a comenzar los posicionamientos estratégicos
No es por nada que, para otoño, haya ejercicios entre Rusia/Argelia
en la frontera de Marruecos preparando el calentón que pronostican
en esa zona sahariana. Habrá que seguir los movimientos.

Por otra parte, ya le están moviendo la silla al Sanchez, al igual que
hacen con el Boris en London y algún otro caniche OTANero.
Ni tan mal...


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Creo que 2,3 veces la población de Italia.
> Pero de territorio y recursos, ya mejor ni comparar ...



Bueno, lo importante es el peso del euro para adquirir deuda y lo importante es como haces los cambios imprescindibles en estos tiempos convulsos si te tienes que gastar el dinero en sostener el país por la deuda cuando además te tienes que preparar para una guerra y adaptar tu industria a los nuevos tiempos.

Turismo y productos de lujo, me da que deben ser reconvertibles para la nueva era.

Ojo, tampoco me apuesto las cosas de comer por los rusos. Fácil no está para nadie.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Fuentes sobre eso?
> 
> edit: acabo de buscar y en inglés no hay nothing
> 
> Lo único que leí, y ya hace tiempo, es que nos cancelan los contratos si gas argelino acaba en Marruecos



Lo ha cascado en prime time el Ferreras en su programa, con todo lujo de detalles, la fuente es el órgano oficial del Ejército Argelino.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> La Pastafrola, no es americana. Es italiana y llevada a Norte y Sud america por los inmigrantes italianos durante el siglo XX.
> La mejor es la que tiene dulce de membrillo.



Sí pero no hablamos de la misma tarta. La mia es la famosa Apple Pie. No lleva membrillo, lleva manzana, canela, azucar moreno, mantequilla, etc. Junto con los trozos de manzana lleva una especie de bechamel dulce y cojonuda. 

La que tú dices es otra. No pude cortarla en el momento de las fotos por estar caliente, si la ves por dentro ya te das cuenta.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> risa sardónica, provocas silencio incómodo



que no hombre, que tiene el asiento de la silla bien acolchado el tiraflechas,, todo menos incómodo


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué de repente?
El mundo ha entrado en un periodo en el que las antiguas fronteras ya no están garantizadas y van a cambiar en los próximos años.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Yandex Maps ha eliminado repentinamente las fronteras estatales en el mapa del mundo​​La empresa explicó los cambios por su decisión de centrarse en los objetos naturales y no en los territorios de los estados.​​







Zvezdanews


Официальная страница телеканала «Звезда»




t.me



​​


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el frente sur van a comenzar los posicionamientos estratégicos
> No es por nada que, para otoño, haya ejercicios entre Rusia/Argelia
> en la frontera de Marruecos preparando el calentón que pronostican
> en esa zona sahariana. Habrá que seguir los movimientos.
> ...



No te preocupes que el ken sabrá buscarse las abichuelas, buenos maestros tienen en ese puti club como Solana o Borrell


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Alexéi Réznikov:

_*La situación en el frente es difícil"*, e indicó que, por ahora, los militares rusos tienen la fuerza para "avanzar en varias zonas del frente". _


----------



## JAGGER (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los ruskis están desarrollando mentats.
> 
> https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwihlYv8uaD4AhUGrxoKHVTyAA0QFnoECAcQAw&url=https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentat&usg=AOvVaw30ravpgK3ZQ3W1ta5O8WhK



Aquí está lleno, jajajaja.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Aprovecho para decir que la comida yanki en general debería ser considerada patrimonio cultural de la humanidad y de especial protección.


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Alexéi Réznikov:
> 
> _*La situación en el frente es difícil"*, e indicó que, por ahora, los militares rusos tienen la fuerza para "avanzar en varias zonas del frente". _



Y eso que van borrachos y con lavadoras a cuestas


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando escriben que la batalla por Sloviansk está todavía muy lejos...

Los corresponsales de guerra de Russian Spring publicaron imágenes de vídeo de ingenieros rusos desminando el territorio del parque nacional de Svyatye Gory.

Según las estimaciones más conservadoras, Slavyansk está a unos 15 km del punto de disparo.

Teniendo en cuenta que esas imágenes se publican "fuera del aire" y la velocidad del avance de las fuerzas especiales rusas, es razonable suponer que las unidades avanzadas de las fuerzas aliadas ¡ya están en las mismas afueras de Slavyansk!

Es muy probable que en las próximas horas (días) se inicien los combates por las alturas: los montes Chalky y el monte Karachun, ¡cuya captura permitirá a las tropas rusas ver Slavyansk e incluso Kramatorsk, que están en las tierras bajas, como en la palma de la mano!

¡Esperen el desarrollo de la batalla por el Donbass!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Se ha presentado a la Duma una ley para conceder a los combatientes del Donbass el estatus de veteranos de combate a partir de 2014, con todos los beneficios que ello conlleva. Hace tiempo que debería haberse hecho.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el frente sur van a comenzar los posicionamientos estratégicos
> No es por nada que, para otoño, haya ejercicios entre Rusia/Argelia
> en la frontera de Marruecos preparando el calentón que pronostican
> en esa zona sahariana. Habrá que seguir los movimientos.
> ...



Esta guerra, a nivel de videojuego de estrategia sería apasionante.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Aprovecho para decir que la comida yanki en general debería ser considerada patrimonio cultural de la humanidad y de especial protección.



Abre un hilo cuando tengas tiempo, que puede ser interesante


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Atentos al perro.


----------



## millie34u (9 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que no hombre, que tiene el asiento de la silla bien acolchado el tiraflechas,, todo menos incómodo



aburres


----------



## ZARGON (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Por cierto, de muy poco sirven los aviones maravillosos sin munición inteligente, y los rusos tienen poco o nada de eso ahora mismo.



Algo de lo que carga el SU 57. Hay mucho mas. Y mucho mas en camino.
Imagen gentileza de charly 015


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues parece muy serio esto



3.000 MILLONES DE EUROS EN EXPORTACIONES QUE PIERDE ESPAÑA Y LA SUBIDA DEL CONTRATO DEL GAS O LA RESCISION DEL MISMO POR ARGELIA DE MANERA UNILATERAL !!!.

*Gracias Viruelo, si Mohamed te esta chantajeando, ten por seguro que todo saldra a la luz !!!.


*


----------



## magufone (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el frente sur van a comenzar los posicionamientos estratégicos
> No es por nada que, para otoño, haya ejercicios entre Rusia/Argelia
> en la frontera de Marruecos preparando el calentón que pronostican
> en esa zona sahariana. Habrá que seguir los movimientos.
> ...



La próxima guerra en el sahel?
Mucho armamento "regalado" a Ucrania ya esta alli...


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

Joder, acabo de mirar Argelia en el mapa, y no creía que era tan grande en extensión geográfica. Está entre los más grandes de África. Casi cuatro veces marruecos.

Cuidadito con Argelia....que aquí si que pinchamos hueso. Como los rusos te monten un par de bases militares allí, la tenemos montada. Por lo pronto se prevé un verano con el tema pateras descontrolado.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tonterías hay que oír... por favor, córtate un poco que esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA y no el bar dónde dices esas sandeces...
> 
> La competitividad de una región o economía está pendiente de muy diversos factores, pero y en todo caso y como normal general, un mayor grupo siempre superará a un grupo menor, salvo que este disponga de mejores armas (independientemente de que no sean de guerra) para gerenciar sus capacidades económicas y productivas...
> 
> ...



Si, por eso Luxemburgo es pobrísimo, oiga.....


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> La próxima guerra en el sahel?
> Mucho armamento "regalado" a Ucrania ya esta alli...



Intentarán hacer un Gadaffi a Argelia vía DAESH del sahel


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder, acabo de mirar Argelia en el mapa, y no creía que era tan grande en extensión geográfica. Está entre los más grandes de África. Casi cuatro veces marruecos.
> 
> Cuidadito con Argelia....que aquí si que pinchamos hueso. Como los rusos te monten un par de bases militares allí, la tenemos montada. Por lo pronto se prevé un verano con el tema pateras descontrolado.



No les hace falta ninguna base Rusa

Con los submarinos, les basta para bloquear nuestros puertos y atacar nuestras bases


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Argelia prohíbe las operaciones comerciales con España horas después de romper el Tratado de Amistad


El país magrebí eleva las represalias por el giro del Gobierno de Sánchez en el asunto del Sahara



www.abc.es






ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Fuentes sobre eso?
> 
> edit: acabo de buscar y en inglés no hay nothing
> 
> Lo único que leí, y ya hace tiempo, es que nos cancelan los contratos si gas argelino acaba en Marruecos



No es exactamente igual pero un intermedio incómodo si que es:









Argelia prohíbe las operaciones comerciales con España horas después de romper el Tratado de Amistad


El país magrebí eleva las represalias por el giro del Gobierno de Sánchez en el asunto del Sahara



www.abc.es





Según ha reportado Reuters, la Asociación de Bancos y Entidades Financieras de Argel (Abef) ha remitido un comunicado en el que se congelan *todas las domiciliciaciones bancarias obtenidas del comercio con España*. La medida, que la Abef ha pedido que sea aplicada de manera estrictra, entra en vigor este mismo jueves 9 de mayo.

Y España ya se ha ido a llorar a la UE.


----------



## magufone (9 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Algo de lo que carga el SU 57. Hay mucho mas. Y mucho mas en camino.
> Imagen gentileza de charly 015



Ya sabes lo que toca: primero que no los fabrican, que solo eran prototipos; despues, que vale que los fabrican pero que los motores son viejos; despues, que vale que los fabrican y que tienen una planta motriz totalmente nueva pero que no los hacen en serie porque no hay pasta; despues, que valeee, que los fabrican que tienen una planta motriz nueva y que ya han empezado las entregas pero que no valen para nada porque no tienen misilacos inteligentes... Bueno, ya sabes como continua el cuento de los de siempre


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que toca: primero que no los fabrican, que solo eran prototipos; despues, que vale que los fabrican pero que los motores son viejos; despues, que vale que los fabrican y que tienen una planta motriz totalmente nueva pero que no los hacen en serie porque no hay pasta; despues, que valeee, que los fabrican que tienen una planta motriz nueva y que ya han empezado las entregas pero que no valen para nada porque no tienen misilacos inteligentes... Bueno, ya sabes como continua el cuento de los de siempre



Que solo tienen dos o tres…y se les acabarán pronto…ese es un clásico…


----------



## clapham5 (9 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de hablar con la baronesa de Kennington .
Han encontrado una mina en las tierras de su castillo irlandes , de cuando la guerra de independencia de Irlanda . Despues de 100 anos , todavia hay minas " activas " en ex zonas de conflicto . Cuantas minas habra en Ucrania ?
Le ha dicho al clapham que la " particion " de Ucrania sera igual que la " particion " de Irlanda pero al reves
El 20 % de Irlanda ( protestante ) para los britanicos , el 80 % restante ( catolico ) : Republica de Irlanda . En Ucrania , el 90 % ( ortodoxo ) sera para los rusos y el 10 % restante ( catolico ) para la UE / Polonia .
Segun le dijo el Arzobispo de Dublin , la UE tiene los dias contados y el cree que se dividira en TRES zonas
Europa Catolica : Portugal , Espana , Francia , Italia , Austria , Croacia , Eslovenia , Hungria , Olonia , Lituania , Irlanda ( Ucrania 10 % )
Europa Ortodoxa : Rusia , Bielorrusia , Ucrania ( 90 % ) , Moldavia , Rumania , Serbia , Bulgaria , Grecia ,
Europa Protestante : El resto . La capital de la Europa Catolica sera , of course : Roma
La capital de la Europa protestante seria Amsterdam . Y la capital de la zona ortodoxa sera , of course : Moscu
Habra libertad de culto , pero solo podras trabajar en la administracion publica si profesas la religion " oficial " . El clapham cree que esto es una injusticia , pero la baronesa le ha dicho que ya paso en Irlanda . C'est la vie


----------



## Elimina (9 Jun 2022)

Esto es intolerable.
Antonio, llama ahora mismo a biden que él se ocupa.
Ah, que no te lo coge.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Aprovecho para decir que la comida yanki en general debería ser considerada patrimonio cultural de la humanidad y de especial protección.



A mí me extraña que no se haya tocado todavía el tema de la ensaladilla rusa, con tantas implicaciones estratégicas, como es bien sabido.


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> 3.000 MILLONES DE EUROS EN EXPORTACIONES QUE PIERDE ESPAÑA Y LA SUBIDA DEL CONTRATO DEL GAS O LA RESCISION DEL MISMO POR ARGELIA DE MANERA UNILATERAL !!!.
> 
> *Gracias Viruelo, si Mohamed te esta chantajeando, ten por seguro que todo saldra a la luz !!!.
> 
> ...



el que la chantajea es el viejo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

Curioso, muy curioso…dos británicos y un marroquí van a ser los primeros chivos expiatorios…








Condenan a pena de muerte a tres mercenarios extranjeros por participar en los combates en Donbass


El juez informó que los mercenarios pueden apelar la decisión del tribunal en el plazo de un mes.




actualidad.rt.com





Los militares yankees llamando desesperados parece que surtió efecto…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> " Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual."
> Así sea:
> " In 1979, the Soviet Union outlined a need for next-generation fighter aircraft intended to enter service in the 1990s. The project became the I-90 (Russian: И-90, short for: Истребитель 1990–х годов, romanized: _Istrebitel' 1990-kh godov_, lit. 'Fighter of the 1990s') and required the fighter to be "multifunctional" (i.e., multirole) by having substantial ground attack capabilities, and would eventually replace the MiG-29s and Su-27s in frontline tactical aviation service. Two subsequent programmes were designed to meet these requirements: the MFI (Russian: МФИ, short for: Многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель, lit. 'Multifunctional Frontline Fighter') and smaller LFI (Russian: ЛФИ, Л short for: Лёгкий, lit. 'Light'), with conceptual work beginning in 1983 and a planned one-third MFI and two-thirds LFI fleet number ratio.[10][11] Mikoyan was selected to develop the MiG 1.44/1.42 for the MFI.[12] Though not a participant in the MFI, Sukhoi started its own programme in 1983 to " etc.



Estas juntando cosas, el MFI y el LFI fueron proyectos que no se llevaron a cabo debido a la caída de la URSS, el Su-57 es el vencedor del programa PAK-FA que es su sucesor pero ya con Rusia como país.



Toctocquienes dijo:


> Si el tema no es que tarden, porque estas cosas siempre tienen retrasos. El tema es que apenas han construido SEIS y ya están pensando en su
> 
> ¿Tú crees que si los rusos pensaran que el Su-57 es la plataforma de armas del futuro, no estarían pensando en mantenerlo modernizado en lugar de en un sustituto?



Se ve que no estas informado, existe una orden estatal por 76 unidades que debe estar finalizada en el 2028. De hecho lo que se rumorea es que será ampliada según el fabricante adecue y cambie la producción a más Su-57 .






Gráfíca de Charly015.



Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que si vieran futuro en esta plataforma se habrían puesto a modernizar la flota antigua?
> 
> Que Putin ha reorganizado el desastre que eran los restos de la URSS en los 90 es innegable, y Rusia ha abandonado sus horas más negras, pero el Su-57 tiene mucho que demostrar.



La modernización se lleva a cabo por 2 razones, económicos (relación coste modernización/efectividad) como con los modelos Occidentales y también por tener unos números más creíbles.



Toctocquienes dijo:


> Por cierto, seguro que sabes, pero no estás diciendo, que la India, que era socio tecnológico del desarrollo del Su-57 abandonó el programa tras todos los retrasos y expectativas incumplidas.



No señor, la India abandonó el PAK-FA debido a que pagaba 300 millones de Dolares y pedían el acceso a toda la tecnología y desarrollo. Sukhoi y el gobierno Ruso estaban a dispuestos a vendérsela pero a un precio justo.

Además pedían sacar una versión biplaza que en esos momentos la VKS no consideraba necesaria, ahora la cosa ha cambiado, la VKS encuentra útil una versión biplaza para usarlo con los drones S-70 Okhotnik. Las cosas han cambiado y la India esta valorando adquirirlo, aparte de que esta muy interesada en el Su-75 .



Toctocquienes dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el Su-57 es una etapa necesaria en la industria aeronáutica rusa. Tenían que ponerse al día con occidente, pero es sólo un primer paso. Los que sabemos que estas cosas se hacen poco a poco lo entendemos así. Los que os quedáis con lo obvio, pensáis que lo que hay ante vuestros ojos es todo lo que hay.
> 
> Por cierto, de muy poco sirven los aviones maravillosos sin munición inteligente, y los rusos tienen poco o nada de eso ahora mismo.
> Con el PIB de Italia, Rusia tiene que atender las necesidades del triple de población y mientras se dedica a intentar jugar en las grandes ligas de la industria militar, y las matemáticas no dan para tanto.



Menos mal que os tenemos a los que sabéis de estas cosas...  ¡Santa paciencia! 

Déjate de rabietas del PIB de Italia (que se ha demostrado no son ciertas) y de munición inteligente (otro falso axioma) y asimila que los Rusos están de vuelta, les ha llevado más o menos años pero están de vuelta, son malos malísimos (según tú claro) y están cabreados por haber sido timados con la desaparición de su país, la terapia de choque de Chubais y la expansión de la OTAN, etc..


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso, muy curioso…dos británicos y un marroquí van a ser los primeros chivos expiatorios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falta un francés para tener a casi todos los enemigos de España representados.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Perdóname señor porque he pecado...
> 
> Hoy me he preparado la tarta usana por excelencia, esa de la Ruta 66 y demás bares de carreterera de mala muerte, mítica de las películas.
> 
> ...



Oh, no Bruto... ¡Tu también hijo mio!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso, muy curioso…dos británicos y un marroquí van a ser los primeros chivos expiatorios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Táctica de disuasión y que no vengan mas mercenarios.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A mí me extraña que no se haya tocado todavía el tema de la ensaladilla rusa, con tantas implicaciones estratégicas, como es bien sabido.



Lo primerito que solucionaron nada más empezar la guerra ...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Que solo tienen dos o tres…y se les acabarán pronto…ese es un clásico…



Que no son precisos y los Américanos con sus bombas GPS o laser hacen entrar una bomba por una ventana.

Ese es otro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

Los franceses con la mosca detrás de la oreja llaman a Gerasimov…
El Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, Primer Viceministro de Defensa Valery Gerasimov mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia, Thierry Burkar.
"Durante las negociaciones, se discutió la situación en Ucrania. *También hubo un intercambio de opiniones sobre la situación en la región del Sahel"*, señaló el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Se especifica que la conversación tuvo lugar por iniciativa de la parte francesa.




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Perdóname señor porque he pecado... Hoy me he preparado la tarta usana por excelencia, esa de la Ruta 66 y demás bares de carreterera de mala muerte, mítica de las películas. Odio a norteamerica por mil razones distintas. Pero la AMO profundamente por su gastronomía, la mejor del mundo. Y os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZARGON (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso, muy curioso…dos británicos y un marroquí van a ser los primeros chivos expiatorios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé que les iban a dar perpetúa, que se pudrieran lentamente. La muerte hasta puede ser un premio para esas alimañas.


----------



## Toctocquienes (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se ve que no estas informado, existe una orden estatal por 76 unidades que debe estar finalizada en el 2028. De hecho lo que se rumorea es que será ampliada según el fabricante adecue y cambie la producción a más Su-57 .




Sí sí, como la de 2300 Armata que se ha quedado en menos de 40. 

Yo no tengo nada en contra de Rusia, de hecho pienso que Europa debería gestionar de forma más inteligente la asociación con Rusia, pero no estoy tan ciego como para no darme cuenta de que la tecnología militar Rusia está resultando ser mucho humo. 
Primero tienen que demostrar mucho más de lo que están demostrando y entonces me creeré que su tecnología es maravillosa etc. De momento, todo humo.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Falta un francés para tener a casi todos los enemigos de España representados.



Bueno, como "daño colateral de Podemos" quizás podamos tener la tranquilidad de que no van a pillar a ningún español. En unos meses ya hablaremos, claro, que el ser esclavo de la deuda y de la corrupción es lo que tiene.


----------



## manodura79 (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cúpula militar argelina pidiendo el derrocamiento de Ken, o eso o cortan el gas.



¿Se vienen cositas? De todas maneras. No me lo creo. Es un farol en toda regla. A menos que los argelinos tengan algo ya firmado con Italia y quieran romper la baraja.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los franceses con la mosca detrás de la oreja llaman a Gerasimov…
> El Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, Primer Viceministro de Defensa Valery Gerasimov mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia, Thierry Burkar.
> "Durante las negociaciones, se discutió la situación en Ucrania. *También hubo un intercambio de opiniones sobre la situación en la región del Sahel"*, señaló el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> Se especifica que la conversación tuvo lugar por iniciativa de la parte francesa.
> ...



España rompiendo papeles de reconocimiento del Sahara en 3, 2,1...ahora que el gas está en las manos correctas, claro.


----------



## visemo (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Pues si tú mismo te respondes en tu post:
> En desarrollo desde 2002 (antes en realidad aunque fuera de forma conceptual) y en el año 2022 de esta "maravilla", de este "portento tecnológico", han construido DIEZ (10) prototipos y SEIS (6) unidades de serie. Y con sólo seis unidades de serie construidas, ya están trabajando en su sustituto.
> 
> Vamos a ver ¿te parece a ti que se puede decir que es un éxito un avión en cuyo desarrollo se han invertido décadas, del que apenas se han construido SEIS unidades y en cuyo reemplazo ya se está trabajando?
> ...



Estando de acuerdo en parte, el avión aún hoy es demasiado caro para pedirlo en grandes cantidades. El proyecto del f35 aún es anterior al Su57, y aunque el ruso aún hoy tiene pendiente la implementación del nuevo motor, y todavía tiene algún inconveniente de los nuevos proyectos,le sucede lo mismo al americano. Cosa lógica. La diferencia, el desembolso. El f35 es un pozo sin fondo, pero participan varios países. En el ruso, es Rusia y la India no quiso el proyecto por caro y que faltaba las piezas claves como el nuevo motor.
Por ello han desarrollado uno monomotor, basándose en el desarrollo del Su57 a menor coste para exportarlo bien, y financiar de alguna manera el desarrollo y adquisición del hermano mayor.
El Armata directamente hoy por hoy es demasiado caro para ser el carro principal.Que cada uno te cueste lo que te cuesta fabricar casi 4 de los últimos t90,es normal que no prioricen. Y seguramente tendrán al final del 2023 no más de 50. Porque se seguirá desarrollando el T90. Más barato, fiable y aunque con menos características, suficiente hoy por hoy.Ahora dudar de su tecnología y desarrollo es cuanto menos, muy atrevido.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Se vienen cositas? De todas maneras. No me lo creo. Es un farol en toda regla. A menos que los argelinos tengan algo ya firmado con Italia y quieran romper la baraja.



Se vienen cosas chulas.


----------



## pandillero (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder, acabo de mirar Argelia en el mapa, y no creía que era tan grande en extensión geográfica. Está entre los más grandes de África. Casi cuatro veces marruecos.
> 
> Cuidadito con Argelia....que aquí si que pinchamos hueso. Como los rusos te monten un par de bases militares allí, la tenemos montada. Por lo pronto se prevé un verano con el tema pateras descontrolado.



Pero no se te olvide que la mayor parte es puro Sahara.


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> España rompiendo papeles de reconocimiento del Sahara en 3, 2,1...ahora que el gas está en las manos correctas, claro.



*Caso Pegasus: La ex ministra de Exteriores de España afirma que Marruecos está detrás de las "escuchas*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

Los rusos repartiendo juego…
Si un país o un grupo de países no es capaz de tomar decisiones soberanas "es hasta cierto grado una colonia" y no tiene perspectivas para sobrevivir a "una lucha geopolítica tan cruel", dijo el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, este jueves en una reunión con jóvenes empresarios.








Putin: "Si un país no es capaz de tomar decisiones soberanas es una colonia y no podrá sobrevivir"


Rusia siempre ha estado "en la vanguardia de los acontecimientos" en medio de una lucha geopolítica.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Caso Pegasus: La ex ministra de Exteriores de España afirma que Marruecos está detrás de las "escuchas*



Lo que podria explicar el sorprendente e incomprensible cambio de politica exterior de Antonia.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos repartiendo juego…
> Si un país o un grupo de países no es capaz de tomar decisiones soberanas "es hasta cierto grado una colonia" y no tiene perspectivas para sobrevivir a "una lucha geopolítica tan cruel", dijo el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, este jueves en una reunión con jóvenes empresarios.
> 
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿ Pero este señor no se supone que se esta muriendo y mucho muriendo con turbocancer mezclado con ventosidades ?????


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

_*El Sepulturero dice que mientras quede un euro que ..... el no se va !!!.


*_


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Vamos de cabeza a una confrontación con la "Rusia de Africa"
> 
> EE.UU nos va a usar a todos los vasallos como carne de cañón en todos sus frentes de esta incipiente IIIGM
> 
> Australia Japón y Corea del Sur son los premiados en el frente del pacífico....



El Frente Sur calienta que sales, Argelia respaldada por los rusos esta de mala hostia !!!.

Que hara Marruecos o que le obligara a hacer los EEUU ???.


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Frente Sur calienta que sales, Argelia respaldada por los rusos esta de mala hostia !!!.
> 
> Que hara Marruecos o que le obligara a hacer los EEUU ???.



Pasaros por el hilo que he abierto


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Una guerra en el estrecho sería la puntilla para la economía de la UE...



La guerra de Ucrania pasaria a segundo plano para la UE.


----------



## No al NOM (9 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo primerito que solucionaron nada más empezar la guerra ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084487



José Andrés apoya a los nazis pederastas al trabajar para los pedosatanists ese hijo de puta debe morir degollado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pasaros por el hilo que he abierto



Pon enlace que quiero ver de que va el rollo de argelia


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pon enlace que quiero ver de que va el rollo de argelia







__





Que ocurriría si Argelia mete tropas en el Sahara occidental?


El stayus jurídico-diplomático de la ex provincia española es un limbo... No es territorio marroquí de facto, no es un país reconocido (República Sáharaui) ... España es la potencia administradora, no? Nos tocaría comernos el marrón a costa de Marruecos? Huele a jugarreta anglo....




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Frente Sur calienta que sales, Argelia respaldada por los rusos esta de mala hostia !!!.
> 
> Que hara Marruecos o que le obligara a hacer los EEUU ???.



La OTAN puede encontrarse con tres frentes abiertos a la vez, Siria, Ucrania y ahora Argelia…interesante…

Sin olvidarse de Libia…que ahora vuelve a ser importante…


----------



## Gotthard (9 Jun 2022)

Seguro que es gente seleccionada con esmero entre lo mas granado de las fichas policiales de Argel, Oran y Tremecen. En vez de pegarles el tiro en un wadi del desierto los envias con los imbeciles de los españoles que no solo les van a dejar delinquir, sino que ademas les dan una paguita. Negocio redondo.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los franceses con la mosca detrás de la oreja llaman a Gerasimov…
> El Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, Primer Viceministro de Defensa Valery Gerasimov mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia, Thierry Burkar.
> "Durante las negociaciones, se discutió la situación en Ucrania. *También hubo un intercambio de opiniones sobre la situación en la región del Sahel"*, señaló el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
> Se especifica que la conversación tuvo lugar por iniciativa de la parte francesa.
> ...



-Marruecos es territorio EEUU.
-Argelia es territorio Rusia.
Estamos viviendo el enfrentamiento entre *las dos grandes potencias militares de nuestra época.*
Ucrania y la UE no pintan nada en esto.
Pero el payaso de la Moncloa quiere salir el primero en la foto. 
Si esto no se soluciona en 6 meses, os vais a cansar de aplaudir... para no pasar frío.


----------



## El Chatarrero (9 Jun 2022)

La plañidera de Zelensky reconoce que sus denuncias sobre violaciones y abusos del ejército ruso sobre civiles eran una trola:


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo ha cascado en prime time el Ferreras en su programa, con todo lujo de detalles, la fuente es el órgano oficial del Ejército Argelino.



Que el rey llame al guapito y que convoque elecciones o dimita directamente, alguien tiene que parar a Sanchez !!!.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Intentarán hacer un Gadaffi a Argelia vía DAESH del sahel



En su momento ya lo intentarón con los pre-ISIS.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Otra vez civiles "refugiandose"?
> Joder que "mala suerte" que van a "refugiarse" siempre a donde estan los tiros...



Civiles refugiándose en una planta química, que será lo siguiente, toros refugiándose en una plaza de toros.

Que le pregunten a Ayuso, que parece ser que de toros sabe.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Pero no se te olvide que la mayor parte es puro Sahara.



Si mucha arena, pero con yacimientos de petroleo (verde) y gas (rojo) a punta pala !!!.


----------



## orcblin (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN puede encontrarse con tres frentes abiertos a la vez, Siria, Ucrania y ahora Argelia…interesante…
> 
> Sin olvidarse de Libia…que ahora vuelve a ser importante…



y no te olvides de la zona norte con los suecos...

vamos cosas chulísimas


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que el rey llame al guapito y que convoque elecciones o dimita directamente, alguien tiene que parar a Sanchez !!!.



Yo creo que es hora que se reúnan todos los líderes de partidos en España, que reconozcan a unísono, que todos tienen muertos en el armario, porque ni la prensa es nuestra para callarlos y que hagan un gobierno de concentración nacional.

No pintaremos nada igualmente pero al menos del chantaje de la corrupción nos libraremos. La cosa hoy, con la deuda y los muertos en el armario, no da para más.

Como no espabilemos acabamos siendo el próximo Zelensky.


----------



## No al NOM (9 Jun 2022)

Los Españoles estamos con el Sáhara y con Argelia, muerte a Marruecos y al PP PSOE

Yankees hijos de puta, viva Siria e Irak


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos repartiendo juego…
> Si un país o un grupo de países no es capaz de tomar decisiones soberanas "es hasta cierto grado una colonia" y no tiene perspectivas para sobrevivir a "una lucha geopolítica tan cruel", dijo el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, este jueves en una reunión con jóvenes empresarios.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso significa que la colonia de chimpances de Ucrania esta en peligro de extincion... 

PD- Putin los devolvera a la jaula !!!.


----------



## Snowball (9 Jun 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> -Marruecos es territorio EEUU.
> -Argelia es territorio Rusia.
> Estamos viviendo el enfrentamiento entre *las dos grandes potencias militares de nuestra época.*
> Ucrania y la UE no pintan nada en esto.
> ...



El frío queda lejos... lo que ya está encima es el calor... y el uso del aire acondicionado....


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> _*El Sepulturero dice que mientras quede un euro que ..... el no se va !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084517
> *_



Vamos de cabeza a una guerra civil.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que el rey llame al guapito y que convoque elecciones o dimita directamente, alguien tiene que parar a Sanchez !!!.



Y éso? Por qué? Qué ha hecho? Ha hecho lo que habría hecho cualquier gobernante español, excepto tal vez los de Podemos que son los únicos que protestan (por cierto .. los ponen a parir en todas las radios fachas por eso y al mismo tiempo llaman a psanchez traidor al pueblo saharaui   ) :

Argelia ------- Aliado de los Rusochinos
Marruecos --- Aliado de los del macdonald's
España ------ Aliado de los del macdonald's

Ahora suma dos y dos y mira el resultado desde la perspectiva del mundo dividido en dos bloques que se avecina.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Al final del primer juicio de los mercenarios extranjeros, el Tribunal Supremo de la DNR condenó a los tres a la pena de muerte en cada hocico.

En términos puramente teóricos, todos o algunos de ellos pueden acabar viendo conmutadas sus penas en apelación o por indulto. En la práctica, la probabilidad de este resultado no parece del todo nula, pero no parece en absoluto elevada.

Aparte de las obvias consideraciones de justicia, es decir, de proporcionalidad y retribución, la clave de este asunto es enviar un mensaje a todos los inadaptados extranjeros que luchan por los ucranianos: o huyen de aquí, o estarán bajo tierra. E incluso si se rinde a las fuerzas rusas en lugar de a las repúblicas, la merced de ser juzgado y condenado bajo la ley rusa debe seguir ganándose con los esfuerzos más titánicos.

Y las autoridades británicas, que se lavaron las manos en abril, recibirán ahora un saludo aparte y de mucho peso por parte de sus agradecidos compatriotas. Creo de todo corazón que con las autoridades polacas la repetición de este escenario será sólo cuestión de tiempo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## No al NOM (9 Jun 2022)

Ahora decidme si no merecen los Otanistas chupapenes del foro que saquen todos sus datos, estamos en la mierda y ellos han contribuido por 20 céntimos de euro el mensaje


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso significa que la colonia de chimpances de Ucrania esta en peligro de extincion...
> 
> PD- Putin los devolvera a la jaula !!!.



Yo me pregunto si habla sólo de Ucrania porque están pasando cosas interesantes a varias bandas.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Sobre los mercenarios extranjeros condenados a muerte en la DNR.

1. Disponen de 30 días para recurrir la sentencia dentro de los procedimientos legales estipulados por la ley.
2. Pueden pedir el indulto. Pueden ser perdonados por la decisión de Pashilin.
3. Si son indultados, su condena puede ser conmutada por 25 años de prisión.
4. La pena de muerte en el DNR se ejecuta por fusilamiento. La horca no será posible, ya que en el momento de la sentencia la horca no está prevista como medida de ejecución. Así que si se ejecuta la sentencia, será por fusilamiento.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2022)

La magnitud del bibliocidio es tal que luego de expurgar los cien millones de ejemplares de todo lo que esté escrito en ruso, el contenido de las bibliotecas quedará reducido a la mitad.

«¿Ser ruso es un problema? ¿Incluso siendo un ruso muerto? Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es horrible, y tengo ganas de llorar solo de pensarlo. Pero estas cosas aquí son ridículas»
-Paolo Nori, traductor italiano.

Limpieza étnica en las bibliotecas de Ucrania – Rebelion


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> -Marruecos es territorio EEUU.
> -Argelia es territorio Rusia.
> Estamos viviendo el enfrentamiento entre *las dos grandes potencias militares de nuestra época.*
> Ucrania y la UE no pintan nada en esto.
> ...



Si hay guerra entre Marruecos y Argelia, Sanchez tambien dara permiso a los españoles para firmar como mercenarios ???...

PD- Para defender la "democracia" ucraniana, dijo su menestra que no habia ley española que lo impidiera.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Mercenarios extranjeros,
Criminales de guerra ucranianos
y otras escorias

después del juicio
debe ser .
según la tradición rusa

HUNG.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Putin sobre Pedro el Grande:

"Parece que estaba en guerra con Suecia, rechazaba algo... No estaba arrancando nada. Estaba devolviendo... Es lo mismo en el oeste, se trata de... sus primeras campañas allí. ¿De qué había que tener miedo? Los traía de vuelta, los fortalecía. Eso es lo que estaba haciendo.
Nos correspondía a nosotros volver y reforzar también. Si partimos del hecho de que estos valores básicos constituyen la base de nuestra existencia, sin duda habremos conseguido resolver los problemas a los que nos enfrentamos.

Bien por la devolución de territorios (esperamos al menos 4 nuevos sujetos de la Federación Rusa ya este año - al menos LNR, DNR, Zaporozhye, Kherson o más - Osetia del Sur, Kharkov, Nikolaev, Odessa, etc.).

PS. También se ha afirmado que Rusia vivirá mejor dentro de 10 años que ahora. Ya depende del resultado final de esta guerra. Y las posteriores.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

La banda de Zelensky ha impuesto sanciones a Putin, Shoygu, Peskov, Mishustin, Belousov y Golikova.
La oficina de Shoigu se preocupó, justo cuando estaba a punto de ir a Mariupol para ser interrogado, donde había sido convocado, y ahora las sanciones ucranianas le prohíben entrar en Ucrania. Afortunadamente, el problema ya se ha resuelto porque Mariupol ya no es Ucrania. Aha haha. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Sí sí, como la de 2300 Armata que se ha quedado en menos de 40.
> 
> Yo no tengo nada en contra de Rusia, de hecho pienso que Europa debería gestionar de forma más inteligente la asociación con Rusia, pero no estoy tan ciego como para no darme cuenta de que la tecnología militar Rusia está resultando ser mucho humo.
> Primero tienen que demostrar mucho más de lo que están demostrando y entonces me creeré que su tecnología es maravillosa etc. De momento, todo humo.
> ...



Los rusos son practicos y pragmaticos . virtudes de las que carece Occidente .
La tecnologia occidental ( fuera de contexto ) es mierda de gallina . No folla mas quien mas grande la tenga , sino quien mejor sepa ligar
Durante la " carrera espacial " los EE UU se gastaron 1 millon de $ de la epoca para desarrollar un boligrafo que pudiera escribir en gravedad cero . La " respuesta " rusa fue usar un lapiz . Los EE UU esterilizaban sus naves espaciales con yodo ( un potente germicida ) , los rusos usaron plata coloidal
Si la ley de Pareto es cierta ( lo es ) el 20 % de la tecnologia de Rusia es responsable del 80 % del exito ruso .
Puede que el 80 % de la tecnologia rusa usada en esta guerra sea " chatarra " de los siglos XX , XIX y XVIII pero eso es irrelevante si el 20 % de la tecnologia usada por Rusia es tecnologia del siglo XXII .
El factor " X " de Rusia son los misiles hipersonicos y las materias primas esenciales : gas neon , fertilizantes , uranio enriquecido , paladio
son armas tan poderosas como los tanques armata . Los misiles kinzal son el equivalente a la aparicion de la polvora en la baja edad media , son un factor que rompe el equilibrio estrategico contra los cuales EE UU no tiene ninguna defensa .
En apenas 3 minutos Rusia podria destruir el Palacio Mariyinski , el Palacio Klov y la Rada si quisiera .
No hay ningun escudo que pueda impedirlo . El objetivo de esta guerra es territorial . Crear una Finlandia ( estado tapon ) entre Rusia y las fronteras de la OTAN . La apuesta del clapham es Novorusia ampliada ( todo el Este del Dnieper + Odesa y Niyolayev )


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Vladimir Putin celebra una reunión con jóvenes empresarios en VDNKh:

▪Nuestro país ha avanzado mucho en las últimas décadas

▪ La consolidación de la sociedad es imposible si la economía estatal "cojea, estornuda y tose"

▪ Un país como Rusia no puede ser cercado, y no vamos a cercarlo nosotros

▪ *Rusia no tiene nada que ver con la crisis en Europa, es el resultado de sus errores*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin sobre Pedro el Grande:
> 
> "Parece que estaba en guerra con Suecia, rechazaba algo... No estaba arrancando nada. Estaba devolviendo... Es lo mismo en el oeste, se trata de... sus primeras campañas allí. ¿De qué había que tener miedo? Los traía de vuelta, los fortalecía. Eso es lo que estaba haciendo.
> Nos correspondía a nosotros volver y reforzar también. Si partimos del hecho de que estos valores básicos constituyen la base de nuestra existencia, sin duda habremos conseguido resolver los problemas a los que nos enfrentamos.
> ...



Pedro I tuvo una gran resistencia al proceso de modernización de Rusia. Putin pudo ser segundo Piotr Stolypin pero optó por el otro camino.

Putin nació en 1950 por cierto y vivió varios años en Georgia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZARGON (9 Jun 2022)

Otro escalón con tanques T-80BV retirados del almacenamiento,región de Moscú


----------



## El Chatarrero (9 Jun 2022)

No te extrañe. Para detener a Rusia hacen falta más que "cositas".

Ya viste a Yago: con siete HIMARS y 20 Switchblade 300 no paras al ejército ruso.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Las armas occidentales son caprichosas y poco fiables.
Por eso, los milicianos del LNR comprueban los NLAW británicos capturados antes de enviarlos al frente, para que en el momento adecuado los ATC funcionen correctamente sobre las posiciones de los ucronazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski: "Una batalla feroz, muy feroz, está en marcha en Severodonetsk"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado que los defensores ucranianos de la ciudad de *Severodonetsk* en *Donbás* han infligido muchas bajas a las tropas rusas. Esta es una batalla "feroz, muy feroz, muy difícil. Probablemente uno de las más difíciles a lo largo de esta *guerra*. Estoy agradecido a todos los que defienden esta dirección. En muchos sentidos, el destino de nuestro *Donbás* se está decidiendo allí", afirmó* Zelenski*.

El presidente de *Ucrania* ha aseverado esta madrugada que en los combates contra los rusos en *Severodonetsk* "se está decidiendo el destino de *Donbás*", región del este del país.

"La batalla por *Severodonetsk* es una de las más difíciles desde el comienzo de la *invasión* rusa a gran escala de *Ucrania*, y allí se está decidiendo el destino de* Donbás*", dijo *Zelenski* en su habitual discurso nocturno.

En el día 105 de la *guerra* a gran escala lanzada por *Rusia* contra* Ucrania*, "*Severodonetsk* sigue siendo el epicentro de la confrontación en el *Donbás*. Defendemos nuestras posiciones, infligimos pérdidas significativas al enemigo", añadió.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

El gobierno entero se merece ser juzgado por alta traición.


----------



## Besarionis (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> " Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual."
> Así sea:
> " In 1979, the Soviet Union outlined a need for next-generation fighter aircraft intended to enter service in the 1990s. The project became the I-90 (Russian: И-90, short for: Истребитель 1990–х годов, romanized: _Istrebitel' 1990-kh godov_, lit. 'Fighter of the 1990s') and required the fighter to be "multifunctional" (i.e., multirole) by having substantial ground attack capabilities, and would eventually replace the MiG-29s and Su-27s in frontline tactical aviation service. Two subsequent programmes were designed to meet these requirements: the MFI (Russian: МФИ, short for: Многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель, lit. 'Multifunctional Frontline Fighter') and smaller LFI (Russian: ЛФИ, Л short for: Лёгкий, lit. 'Light'), with conceptual work beginning in 1983 and a planned one-third MFI and two-thirds LFI fleet number ratio.[10][11] Mikoyan was selected to develop the MiG 1.44/1.42 for the MFI.[12] Though not a participant in the MFI, Sukhoi started its own programme in 1983 to " etc.
> 
> ...



Estaba leyendo el mensaje con cierto interés... hasta que he llegado a la patochada del PIB de Italia. La prueba del 9 para saber que podemos tirar todo el resto a la fosa séptica más inmunda. 
Que lo pase ud. bien en el ignore.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Un tribunal prorruso del Donbás condena a muerte a tres extranjeros acusados de ser mercenarios de Ucrania.*
El Tribunal Supremo de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), respaldada por Rusia, ha dictado este jueves *penas de muerte para dos británicos y un marroquí que* fueron capturados mientras luchaban por Ucrania, informa la agencia de noticias rusa RIA Novosti y recoge Reuters. Los tres hombres dijeron que apelarán la decisión, según la agencia rusa Tass.

Los prisioneros británicos *Shaun Pinner y Aiden Aslin *y el marroquí* Braguim Saadun*, supuestos mercenarios del Ejército ucraniano, admitieron haber cometido acciones dirigidas a la toma violenta del poder en la república prorrusa pero ninguno de reconoció haber participado como mercenarios en acciones militares en Ucrania.

Shaun Pinner, de 48 años, fue capturado durante el asedio ruso de la ciudad de Mariúpol (mar de Azov) después de varios años como soldado del Ejército ucraniano. Aslin, de 28 años y que formaba parte desde 2018 del Ejército ucraniano, también fue apresado en abril por las milicias prorrusas en la misma ciudad de la región de Donetsk, donde continúan los combates entre tropas rusas y ucranianas.

A mediados de abril Aslin y Pinner se dirigieron en un mensaje difundido por la televisión rusa al primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, con *la petición de ser canjeados por el político prorruso cercano al Kremlin Víctor Medvedchuk, detenido por alta traición.*

Tanto la familia de ambos soldados como el Gobierno británico han demandado a las autoridades rusas un trato digno de acuerdo a la Convención de Ginebra.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

Es la cuota de shoshos pendentes.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Reino Unido califica de "juicio falso" la condena a muerte a dos británicos por un tribunal prorruso.*
La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, ha condenado las* sentencias de muerte impuestas a dos británicos por un tribunal de la prorrusa República Popular de Donetsk*, calificándolas de "juicio falso".

"Condeno totalmente la sentencia de Aiden Aslin y Shaun Pinner en manos de representantes rusos en el este de Ucrania", ha dicho en Twitter. *"Son prisioneros de guerra. Este es un juicio falso sin absolutamente ninguna legitimidad".* Aslin y Pinner, junto a un ciudadano marroquí, han sido juzgados por un tribunal que les acusaba de ser mercenarios de Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El gobierno entero se merece ser juzgado por alta traición.



Por baja traición ... mejor por baja traición ....    Qué han hecho para merecer tan trágico destino?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*Reino Unido reclama el estatus de 'prisioneros de guerra' para los condenados a muerte por un tribunal prorruso en la guerra de Ucrania.*
El Gobierno británico se ha manifestado este jueves* "profundamente preocupado"* tras el anuncio de que *dos combatientes británicos fueron condenados a muerte* por los separatistas prorrusos en Ucrania.

*"Estamos profundamente preocupados. Hemos dicho reiteradamente que los prisioneros de guerra no deben ser explotados con fines políticos"*, ha afirmado un portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido reclama el estatus de 'prisioneros de guerra' para los condenados a muerte por un tribunal prorruso en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno británico se ha manifestado este jueves* "profundamente preocupado"* tras el anuncio de que *dos combatientes británicos fueron condenados a muerte* por los separatistas prorrusos en Ucrania.
> 
> *"Estamos profundamente preocupados. Hemos dicho reiteradamente que los prisioneros de guerra no deben ser explotados con fines políticos"*, ha afirmado un portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson.



Lo que tenían que haber hecho es:

.- 1º no calentarles la cabeza para que fueran
.- 2º ya que han ido y los han trincao, haberles pagao un buen abogao


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Los indultaran supongo, lo cierto es que si los fusilan al amanecer los siguientes se lo pensarian mucho más.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que tenían que haber hecho es:
> 
> .- 1º no calentarles la cabeza para que fueran
> .- 2º ya que han ido y los han trincao, haberles pagao un buen abogao



Lo que tenian que haber hecho los bizantinos es "encontrarlos muertos"....


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> el que la chantajea es el viejo



el elefante blanco blanco?


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Entre calores y rotura de presas el nivel del río está muy bajo. Los blindados como el MTLB y el BMP son anfibios. Los T72 pueden vadear hasta 2m sin modificaciones y 4 instalando un esnorquel.



El rio Donestk poisblemente este bajo, se alimenta mucho de la nieve , ademas los ucranianos han volado las presas. Otra cosa es el Dnieper, eso no lo pasas sin los puentes ni de coña.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que tenían que haber hecho es:
> 
> .- 1º no calentarles la cabeza para que fueran
> .- 2º ya que han ido y los han trincao, haberles pagao un buen abogao



Un abogao en una dictadura es como un jardin sin flores...nos ha joio.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No va a ocurir. En Rusia saben que el Su-57 se ha quedado atrás tecnológicamente y ya están trabajando su propio caza de sexta generación.
> 
> El Su-57 tardó décadas en fraguarse y para cuando han empezado a hacerlo ya estaba atrás comparado con el F-22 y el F-35.



Pues no les sirven una mierda tienen ya 100 días y están peor que en el día 1 todo lo que consiguieron en Kiev y Kharkov lo perdiero



alnitak dijo:


> *Bajas confirmadas de soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - 50127 personas (al 06/06/2022). Contando a los desaparecidos: 61451.*



Si contamos los heridos seria como 100 mil bajas osea han destruido todo el ejercito Ucraniano pero siguen sin poder tomar Kharkov en su propia frontera

Si eso fuera verdad ya los orcorrusos estarían en la frontera con Polonia

Busque mejores fuentes RT y toda la basura de los orcos son propaganda de quinta es ridículo

Si vamos a equipamiento militar en lo que son tanques y blindados los orcorrusos los rusos han perdido al menos 4 veces mas tanques y blindados que los Ucranianos con evidencias visuales solidas.

Si quiere yo le hago un análisis serio de las bajas de cada bando mis estadísticas son mucho mas serias mucho mas cercanas que la realidad yo soy mejor fuente que toda esa basura de RT orcorrusos, no es falta de humildad de mi parte es que las fuentes de los orcorrusos son totalmente estúpidas eso solo se lo creen los estúpidos idiotas clínicos


----------



## Honkler (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El gobierno entero se merece ser juzgado por alta traición.



Y ejecutados


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando vas a echar mano de la polvora y la tiene el enemigo:


----------



## Mabuse (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso, muy curioso…dos británicos y un marroquí van a ser los primeros chivos expiatorios…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver su el cretino de Antonioc o cualquiera de los sucnormales del Ibex captan la indirecta antes de que acabamos peor de lo que vamos yendo.


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un abogao en una dictadura es como un jardin sin flores...nos ha joio.



Que jardin sin flores que dices?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

*La ONU eleva a más de 4.300 los civiles muertos desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.*
El número de civiles muertos desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania* ha ascendido a 4.302, mientras que los heridos se sitúan ya en 5.217, según el último balance difundido por la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos.

"Desde las 04.00 horas del 24 de febrero de 2022 (...) hasta la medianoche del 8 de junio, la ONU ha registrado 9.519 víctimas civiles en el país: 4.302 muertos y 5.217 heridos", ha indicado el organismo en un comunicado. *Entre los fallecidos figuran 1.639 hombres, 1.075 mujeres, 100 niñas, 105 niños, así como 1.316 adultos y 67 menores pendientes de ser identificados.

"La mayoría de las bajas civiles registradas han sido causadas por el uso de armas explosivas con una amplia zona de impacto, incluidos bombardeos de artillería pesada y sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, además de ataques aéreos y con misiles", *recoge el informe, que apunta a que las cifras podrían ser mucho más altas.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando vas a echar mano de la polvora y la tiene el enemigo:



¿Pero les queda algo aparte de dólares de papel?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los indultaran supongo, lo cierto es que si los fusilan al amanecer los siguientes se lo pensarian mucho más.



Lo de condenar a muerte a prisioneros de guerra durante un conflicto en curso no parece buena idea. 

Lo digo por aquello de las represalias.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> _*El Sepulturero dice que mientras quede un euro que ..... el no se va !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084517
> *_



Cualquier noticia que da un usuario con banderita ucronazi en su perfil, es más falsa que el coño de Begoño.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estamos metiendo la pata hasta el fondo. Están pasando los trenes históricos y nosotros a verlas venir. Estos acontecimiento van a determinar lo que vamos a ser el resto del siglo y...quien sabe cuánto más. No tenemos ni un ápice de soberanía y lo vamos a pagar muy caro. Tengo claro que vamos a perder Ceuta y Melilla, las Canarias y ya veremos las Baleares. Sin embargo los piratas seguirán en Gibraltar y la habrán ampliado al doble a costa de nuestras aguas territoriales. Menos mal que ya estaré muerto o gagá o me importará todo esto una mierda.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por baja traición ... mejor por baja traición ....    Qué han hecho para merecer tan trágico destino?



Ya verás como alguno del este gobierno en un futuro termina en la trena, tu rite, rite...


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido reclama el estatus de 'prisioneros de guerra' para los condenados a muerte por un tribunal prorruso en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno británico se ha manifestado este jueves* "profundamente preocupado"* tras el anuncio de que *dos combatientes británicos fueron condenados a muerte* por los separatistas prorrusos en Ucrania.
> 
> *"Estamos profundamente preocupados. Hemos dicho reiteradamente que los prisioneros de guerra no deben ser explotados con fines políticos"*, ha afirmado un portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson.



Los mercenarios no son prisioneros de guerra, que lo hubieran pensado antes.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Los soldados *O* tomaron un flamante tanque checo

El tanque T-72M1 fue producido por Bulgaria, entregado por la República Checa a Ucrania y ahora lucha en el ejército ruso. El tanque, incautado por las tropas motorizadas del Grupo *O*, tiene sólo 19 km de recorrido, munición completa y ahora servirá gloriosamente a la causa de la liberación del Donbass.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jun 2022)

La horda de lata criminal no paran de perder lata, toda su lata debe ser incinerada


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de condenar a muerte a prisioneros de guerra durante un conflicto en curso no parece buena idea.
> 
> Lo digo por aquello de las represalias.



Han estado matando sin juicio y con torturas previas desde el 2014. De hecho han asesinado al menos una docena de soldados rusos prisioneros. No van a dejar de hacerlo, así que las "represalias" no son tales y estaban ahí desde que esto empezo y no le importaban más que a los del donbass ( ni a Putin ) y a 4 locos en el resto del globo.

Pero si ahora los fusilan enfrian los animos de los que puedan seguir enviando. Pero creo qeu no lo haran, por presiones, pero a veces la vida te sorprende.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya verás como alguno del este gobierno en un futuro termina en la trena, tu rite, rite...



Por qué? Por ser de la OTAN y no salirse de la fila? No creo.


----------



## Peineto (9 Jun 2022)

El gas europeo se dispara tras la explosión de una terminal de GNL en EE.UU. que paraliza las exportaciones durante semanas

European Gas Soars After US LNG Terminal Explosion Halts Exports For Weeks | ZeroHedge

Gas, gas, gas.....


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

*¡El Brexit está en camino de reconocer el LNR!* 

*La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, ha reaccionado a la sentencia de muerte dictada en la DNR a dos mercenarios británicos que lucharon para las AFU.*

"Condeno categóricamente la condena de Aiden Aslin y Sean Pinner, detenidos por proxies rusos en el este de Ucrania. Son prisioneros de guerra. Se trata de una sentencia falsa sin ninguna validez jurídica. Mis pensamientos están con sus familias. Seguimos haciendo todo lo posible para ayudarles", escribió.
❗ Nótese que según la declaración de Londres - son prisioneros de guerra (tomados por tropas de un estado beligerante), no rehenes terroristas 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

La OTAN ha asegurado este jueves que la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la organización transatlántica contribuirá "de forma significativa" a la seguridad de toda la Alianza. 
Y eso que los rusitos han sacado hoy los barcos de paseo por el báltico. Lo visto en Ucrania ha hecho que se le pierda el poco respeto que se le tenía a Rusia.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Dejaros de chorradas. España está en la OTAN y donde manda patrón no manda marinero. No hay más. Qué quieres? Salir de la OTAN y la UE y poner bases rusochinas en Barcelona apuntando a París o qué?

Lo único que podemos pedir los españoles al gobierno, al que sea, es que sepa ver el momento oportuno en el que hay que dejar de comer ciruelo yanki para comer ciruelo chino sin que nos pase nada malo en el proceso.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

*Situación en el norte de la región de Kharkiv a las 19:00 horas del 9 de junio de 2022*

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas siguen reagrupando sus fuerzas para un nuevo intento de ofensiva para llegar a la frontera rusa. Otras unidades han llegado a Udy, Odnorobivka y Kostyantynivka como parte de la rotación. Varios obuses han sido trasladados a Shestakovo.

▪ En Petrovka y Cherkasskiye Tishki se han entregado sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles adicionales, mientras que en Slatino se están preparando sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles de fabricación occidental. En la zona del lago Komsomolskoye, los combatientes del batallón nacional Kraken han organizado la formación de voluntarios para unirse a sus filas.

▪ Sin embargo, hasta ahora las AFU no han tenido éxito en sus acciones ofensivas: otro intento de asaltar las sufridas Ternovoye y Varvarovka terminó sin éxito. En un contraataque, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas hicieron retroceder a las unidades ucranianas de ambos pueblos.

▪Las fuerzas rusas de artillería y misiles continuaron los ataques contra las instalaciones y las concentraciones de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. Fueron alcanzados objetivos en Udi, Cherkasskiye Tishki, Svitlichne y Zolochiv. Durante la noche fueron destruidas las posiciones previamente identificadas de una división antitanque de la 92ª Ombra en el distrito Novobavarskiy de Kharkiv.

▪Las formaciones armadas ucranianas siguen bombardeando el territorio ruso: hoy han caído varios proyectiles en el asentamiento fronterizo de Khotmyzhsk, en la región de Belgorod. No hubo víctimas, varias casas sufrieron daños materiales.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

A ver, los únicos que ponen pegas a lo de pelotear a Marruecos ( evidentemente un movimiento trazado desde la embajada EEUU ) son Podemos y algunos grupos pequeños de la izquierda periferia o si preferis independentista.

Los Peperos y los Voxeras son X10 más lacayos de la OTAN , así que no van a cambiar la situación si llegaran al gobierno todo lo más mandaban una nueva división azul de voluntarios contra Rusia pagados con los impuestos de todos.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué? Por ser de la OTAN y no salirse de la fila? No creo.



No, por eso no, pero como esten actuando por posibles chantajes de Marruecos al presidente del gobierno poniendo su persona por encima del Estado, seguro que le enchironan


----------



## radium (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Reino Unido reclama el estatus de 'prisioneros de guerra' para los condenados a muerte por un tribunal prorruso en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno británico se ha manifestado este jueves* "profundamente preocupado"* tras el anuncio de que *dos combatientes británicos fueron condenados a muerte* por los separatistas prorrusos en Ucrania.
> 
> *"Estamos profundamente preocupados. Hemos dicho reiteradamente que los prisioneros de guerra no deben ser explotados con fines políticos"*, ha afirmado un portavoz del primer ministro Boris Johnson.



Ejecución por ahorcamiento transmitida en directo en 3...2....1


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Joerrrrrr,cada nueva hornada de putinianos es peor que la anterior. 

Están alcanzando niveles de vergüenza ajena insultantes.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No, por eso no, pero como esten actuando por posibles chantajes de Marruecos al presidente del gobierno poniendo su persona por encima del Estado, seguro que le enchironan



¿ Marriecos ? A ver despertar, son los yanquis los que los que tienen a toda la elite europea cogida por las pelotas. Sanchez ha hecho lo que le manda la embajada. Ahora ni tiene a Iglesias que molestaba un poco en estas cosas. Marruecos...


----------



## arriondas (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La OTAN ha asegurado este jueves que la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la organización transatlántica contribuirá "de forma significativa" a la seguridad de toda la Alianza.
> Y eso que los rusitos han sacado hoy los barcos de paseo por el báltico. Lo visto en Ucrania ha hecho que se le pierda el poco respeto que se le tenía a Rusia.



Gerçekten mi? Emin misin Rejon?


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No, por eso no, pero como esten actuando por posibles chantajes de Marruecos al presidente del gobierno poniendo su persona por encima del Estado, seguro que le enchironan



Pero que chantajes ni que hostias. 

1.- saharauis aliados de argelia aliados de los rusochinos
2.- marroquies aliados de los yankis
3.- españoles aliados de los yankis.

En el mundo dividido en dos bloques al que caminamos, la OTAN, USA y el bloque económico que representa occidente no van a dejar que los recursos minerales del sahara acaben en el otro bando. No hay más.

Por qué siempre buscais explicaciones complicadas para lo que es sencillísimo de explicar aplicando la lógica más elemental?


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Eso no lo puedes conseguir sin que corras el riesgo de que te asesinen. Los yanquis no son Putin.

Aqui se voto, con trampas, todos los medios a favor etc.... Solo Izquierda Unida contra todos los demas. Y se supone que consiguieron que un 40% votara irse. No nos engañemos la gente es cobarde, la llevan por donde quieren , y los heroes son escasos y ademas se acaban cansando. Pudimos salirnos, bueno algo se hubieran inventado como cuando el referendum de los griegos, pero al menso dar una lección , y este pais prefirio arrodillarse. Fuertes con los debiles, debiles con los fuertes.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Gerçekten mi? Emin misin Rejon?



Anda y sacate el chicle de la boca,que desvarias joio......


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Si lo intentas, tal y como se está poniendo la cosa, te pasará lo mismo que a los ucranianos en el peor de los casos o lo mismo que a cubanos y venezolanos en el mejor.


----------



## arriondas (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda y sacate el chicle de la boca,que desvarias joio......



La OTAN cambia a Turquía por Suecia y Finlandia. Vender el coche para comprar gasolina...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Estamos metiendo la pata hasta el fondo. Están pasando los trenes históricos y nosotros a verlas venir. Estos acontecimiento van a determinar lo que vamos a ser el resto del siglo y...quien sabe cuánto más. No tenemos ni un ápice de soberanía y lo vamos a pagar muy caro. Tengo claro que vamos a perder Ceuta y Melilla, las Canarias y ya veremos las Baleares. Sin embargo los piratas seguirán en Gibraltar y la habrán ampliado al doble a costa de nuestras aguas territoriales. Menos mal que ya estaré muerto o gagá o me importará todo esto una mierda.



"Que inventen ellos"
"¡Vivan las caenas!"
"Por el Imperio hacia Dios"
"Nuestras tierras robadas tiernas bobadas".....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Jun 2022)

Parece que el avance ruso por lo que llaman "el bosque de Sherwood" (izquierda) está siendo bastante rápido.

Históricamente los bosques y la vegetación casi siempre han favorecido a las fuerzas atacantes; por ejemplo a las del personaje de mi avatar en Forum Gallorum (43 a.C.) y siguiendo con Arminio en Teotoburgo, Carlos Martel en Poitiers, los yankees en Saratoga o Manstein en las Ardenas....


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Otro escalón con tanques T-80BV retirados del almacenamiento,región de Moscú



Los cacharros soviéticos si algo demuestran, es que funcionan al cabo de los años.
Quien pueda que vaya a ver el Museo de los Astronautas en Moscú. Aunque está todo en ruso, no os vais a arrepentir.

Ahí vais a ver en qué cacharros se metían los Gagarin y demás. Daban miedo solo de verlos...pero llegaban a su destino.
Luego te vas a ver los norteamericanos...y te das cuenta de que el hombre no pisó la luna en aquel verano del 69.

Y ojo, que no es por menosprecio a la NASA, la cuál he visitado dos veces en Cabo Cañaveral, e incluso ví un lanzamiento en directo de un satélite desde allí...pero es que es evidente, hoy más que nunca, que solo los cacharros soviéticos podían ir al espacio con regularidad...justo como pasa hoy en día, por cierto...


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Que inventen ellos"
> "¡Vivan las caenas!"
> "Por el Imperio hacia Dios"
> "Nuestras tierras robadas tiernas bobadas".....



Joerrrrrr chinito hoy no te entiende ni Dios......que manera de hacer el ridiculo.... joio....


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Pues no se yo si a España le interesa un bloqueo a la cubana o una invasión a la ucraniana. A lo mejor si, pero no lo veo. No se ... ya veis como está el mundo, no? No está el horno para bollos.

A mi la OTAN, Occidente y todo su tingladillo me parece una desgracia para la humanidad y cuanto antes desaparezca mejor. Pero no le voy a pedir a mi gobierno, al que sea, que sea el primero en dar la cara para llevarse todas las hostias. O te crees que solo son los rusos los que invaden cuando les desobedecen?


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Solo la izquierda , bueno una parte pide eso. Estan solos, no tienen pasta, no tienen medios de comunicación, los machacan los jueces, los espian, los amenazan claramente,..... con la complicidad o el silencio de la mayoria que anda viendo el futbol , o viviendo de las pagas de las que hipocritamente luego se quejan en publico.

Estaremos en la OTAN, y si hace falta mandaran tropas. Lo que digan los yanquis. Los de los tercios daran con el casco de acero en el pavimento cuando llegue el embajador yanqui al hacerle la reverencia, y diran que lo patriotico es luchar contra rusia y que pasar frio es de machotes.


----------



## dabuti (9 Jun 2022)

Ya se dijo que rendición antes del verano.









La toma de Sviatohirsk pone en peligro toda la estrategia ucraniana para resistir en el Donbás


Da la sensación de que pasada la euforia y la adrenalina de la contraofensiva, lo que está quedando es una realidad algo lúgubre.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que chantajes ni que hostias.
> 
> 1.- saharauis aliados de argelia aliados de los rusochinos
> 2.- marroquies aliados de los yankis
> ...



Pues Italia está en la Otan y no los veo haciendo el gilipollas como Antonio.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pues Italia está en la Otan y no los veo haciendo el gilipollas como Antonio.



Claro, porque no tienen nada que decir en el tena del sahara. La potencia colonial, responsable del proceso de descolonización, es legalmente España no Italia.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los rusos son practicos y pragmaticos . virtudes de las que carece Occidente .
> La tecnologia occidental ( fuera de contexto ) es mierda de gallina . No folla mas quien mas grande la tenga , sino quien mejor sepa ligar
> Durante la " carrera espacial " los EE UU se gastaron 1 millon de $ de la epoca para desarrollar un boligrafo que pudiera escribir en gravedad cero . La " respuesta " rusa fue usar un lapiz . Los EE UU esterilizaban sus naves espaciales con yodo ( un potente germicida ) , los rusos usaron plata coloidal
> Si la ley de Pareto es cierta ( lo es ) el 20 % de la tecnologia de Rusia es responsable del 80 % del exito ruso .
> ...



Clapham5 lo del "puto" lápiz es una leyenda urbana según leí cuando era prácticamente un bebe. Los rusos estaban más avanzados en cohetes y sus motores porque tenia una rama de las matemáticas más desarrollada que los "occidentales" y era el análisis.

Hay dos asignaturas que todo bebe científico debe conocer, algebra y análisis, las dos se entrecruzan pero occidente dio más peso al algebra y los soviéticos al análisis. Así occidente creo las matemáticas fractales que va muy bien para los videojuegos realistas y la topología capaz de convertir una taza de café en un donut mientras los rusos se concentraron más en el calculo de la transmisión de calor y la mecánica de fluidos, jodido calculo integral y diferencial.

Los superordenadores han llenado parte de este espacio gracias al calculo de elementos finitos creado por los anglos que les permite simplificar mucho las ecuaciones, en si crea millones de ecuaciones iguales pero que las soluciones de una son los valores de las variables de otra.

Mención aparte merece el ruso Dr.Grigory Perelman, ganador del Fields y de 1 millón de dólares por resolver uno de los problemas matemáticos del milenio que no acepto. Para los frikis de las matemáticas uso cinco ramas de las matemáticas actuales, algo parecido a que un ingeniero industrial tenga que utilizar ingeniería eléctrica, agrícola, telecos, química, etc. para diseñar una instalación.

Si algún friki quiere saber que resolvió Perelman fue saber porque una esfera es una esfera, conste que no es trivial el problema, una vez le pregunte al profesor de métodos matemáticos si una circunferencia podía considerarse circunferencia si le faltaba un punto, daba por supuesto el "por pequeño e infinitesimal que fuera ese punto", o sea que te podías acercar tanto como quisieras a ese punto, la respuesta es no, frikadas


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrrrr chinito hoy no te entiende ni Dios......que manera de hacer el ridiculo.... joio....



Tu falta de cultura es apabullante, niño, anda, vuelve a la escuela que seguro que no ibas a clase por fumar porros.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu falta de cultura es apabullante, niño, anda, vuelve a la escuela que seguro que no ibas a clase por *fumar porros*.



Entre otras cosas pues no y no creas fui un buen estudiante,cosa que dudo de ti por las chorradas que escribes ...chinito mio...


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Joder ... y además no tienen ni una puta retro para cavar ....


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro, porque no tienen nada que decir en el tena del sahara. La potencia colonial, responsable del proceso de descolonización, es legalmente España no Italia.



Pero Draghi no parece tener ningún impedimento por parte del amo Biden para negociar con Argelia.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Entre otras cosas pues no y no creas fui un buen estudiante,cosa que dudo de ti por las chorradas que escribes ...chinito mio...



Eres una tia ¿verdad? ya notaba yo ciertas trazas de estupidez femenina.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Es una zona tan llana que tampoco resulta raro que los frentes estén separados. Si están más cerca casi se pueden ver y disparar a simple vista.

Si cae Kherson, realmente los ucranianos lo empiezan a tener viable para cruzar el río y plantarse en el istmo de Crimea.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero Draghi no parece tener ningún impedimento por parte del amo Biden para negociar con Argelia.



Ni España, podemos negociar todo lo que queramos negociar. Otra cosa es que ellos quieran.

A ver si entendeis la cosa: el bloque económico occidental quiere los recursos del sahara se queden de nuestro lado. La forma de hacerlo es que el sahara se lo quede marruecos y no caiga en la órbita de argelia. España, que es la potencia colonial, tiene algo que decir sobre el asunto. Los yankis le dicen a españa que "haga lo que pueda para que ese cacho tierra se quede en nuestro lao". "Pero se van a cabrear los argelinos" dice el gobierno español. "No te precupes, ya pensaremos algo, algo os caerá" dice el gobierno yanki. "Seguro?" dice el gobierno español. "Seguro" dice el gobierno yanki. "Pos fale, ya me pongo a la faena" dice el gobierno español. Cualquier gobierno español de los últimos 40 años.

Por qué no se lo han pedido a los italianos? Porque los italianos no pintan nada en este asunto. Los italianos ya dieron el visto bueno para lo de Libia en su día por ejemplo.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres una tia ¿verdad? ya notaba yo ciertas trazas de estupidez femenina.



Vamos chinito mio,no das ni una...pastillita y acuestate hoy pronto porque das penita jomio..hoy no es tu dia.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando vas a echar mano de la polvora y la tiene el enemigo:



Y para las orgias de boris Johnson:


http://www.conec.es/historia/la-curiosa-algo-escatologica-historia-del-antimonio/


"...
*La curiosa (y algo escatológica) historia del antimonio*

Las llamadas _copas antimoniales_ eran muy populares en la antigua roma. Conociendo su nombre en latín, _calices vomitorii_, es fácil deducir que se trataba de unas copas hechas de antimonio que te hacían vomitar al beber de ellas. El mecanismo era sencillo: se vertía vino en su interior y se dejaba reposar durante un día para que el ácido tartárico de la bebida reaccionara con el antimonio de las paredes de la copa, produciendo _antimonio tartarizado_ que se disolvía en el líquido y terminaba en el estómago de quién lo ingiriera, haciendo que todo lo que había consumido volviera a salir por donde había entrado.
...
"


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania: Nuestra defensa costera se fortaleció con complejos Harpoon altamente efectivos. 

Junto con nuestros Neptunes, los Harpoons ya están obligando a la flota enemiga a mantener la distancia para evitar el destino del buque insignia ruso de la Flota del Mar Negro.


----------



## Harman (9 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov promete que una vez que Kamysheva haya sido completamente despejada, también lo será Vrubovka, donde se han retirado las fuerzas enemigas supervivientes de Kamyshevakha.



https://t.me/s/boris_rozhin/53054


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero Draghi no parece tener ningún impedimento por parte del amo Biden para negociar con Argelia.



Ahí le has dado. Pero como a Rusia le salga bien la jugada que se le intuye, que no va dejar que revenda gas al Tio Sam y sus aliados le pagan directamente a él y en rublos, va a haber tortas por el gas y el de Argelia habrá que pagarlo no solo en moneda sino en influencias y ahí ya sumaremos el voto, si es menester.

Pero Italia Francia y Alemania se aseguraron el gas antes de romper con Rusia, la forma ahora está clara. Para pagar los platos rotos y el gas caro estamos nosotros. Si hace falta cambiar mañana el voto también, faltaría más.

Y no es cuestión de quien está en el poder, la culpa es de todos los políticos perfectamente espiados por Pegasus y manejados como marionetas. Si hubiese uno sano ya sacaría las verguenzas al resto, pero a callar, que son malos tiempos para poner la cara.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Jun 2022)

Aquí en Espain sí que arden bien, en Ucrania seguramente bastante menos porque el clima es más lluvioso en verano que en invierno ...y los ríos seguirán llevando bastante agua por lo mismo, lo del estiaje sólo pasa en el clima mediterráneo.


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN puede encontrarse con tres frentes abiertos a la vez, Siria, Ucrania y ahora Argelia…interesante…
> 
> Sin olvidarse de Libia…que ahora vuelve a ser importante…



¿Y quién está pegadito al este de Libia?

La clave está en Rebeca...perdón, se me ha ido la cabeza.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Aquí en Espain sí que arden bien, en Ucrania seguramente bastante menos porque el clima es más lluvioso en verano que en invierno ...y los ríos seguirán llevando bastante agua por lo mismo, lo del estiaje sólo pasa en el clima mediterráneo.



Los rios de allí se alimentan mucho de la nieve de invierno. Y si bajan bastante en verano. De hecho por lo que se lee lo ucranianos que se quedaron tirados al volar sus camarados los puentes pudieron cruzarlo por un vado donde no cubria.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y ejecutados



Si sigue gobernando Sanchez nos lleva al desastre, las vidas y las carteras de los españoles estan en sus manos !!!.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rios de allí se alimentan mucho de la nieve de invierno. Y si bajan bastante en verano. De hecho por lo que se lee lo ucranianos que se quedaron tirados al volar sus camarados los puentes pudieron cruzarlo por un vado donde no cubria.



Si pero ojo que si coges los datos de lluvias en Donetsk por ejemplo te sale que el mes mas lluvioso es Junio con 65mm y en Jarkov Junio y Julio con 64mm, y eso es bastante lluvia para 1 mes.., por eso dudo mucho que se note mucho la bajada en los ríos aunque tampoco conozco la zona para asegurarlo...

Харків: клімат


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahí le has dado. Pero como a Rusia le salga bien la jugada que se le intuye, que no va dejar que revenda gas al Tio Sam y sus aliados le pagan directamente a él y en rublos, va a haber tortas por el gas y el de Argelia habrá que pagarlo no solo en moneda sino en influencias y ahí ya sumaremos el voto, si es menester.
> 
> Pero Italia Francia y Alemania se aseguraron el gas antes de romper con Rusia, la forma ahora está clara. Para pagar los platos rotos y el gas caro estamos nosotros. Si hace falta cambiar mañana el voto también, faltaría más.
> 
> *Y no es cuestión de quien está en el poder, la culpa es de todos los políticos perfectamente espiados por Pegasus y manejados como marionetas. Si hubiese uno sano ya sacaría las verguenzas al resto, pero a callar, que son malos tiempos para poner la cara.*



Y dale con Pegasus y los políticos. Que es más simple. Si no obedeces te inflo a hostias o te confisco la pasta del banco, tu verás. Lo estais viendo en directo y seguis buscando explicaciones de lo más pintorescas. A ver ... por qué crees tu que a nosotros nos iban a tratar diferente que a los rusos o los venezolanos si no obedecemos?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cualquier noticia que da un usuario con banderita ucronazi en su perfil, es más falsa que el coño de Begoño.



Creo que tambien lo dijo el Ferreras en la Sexta, es posible que le pidan a los medios de comunicacion unos dias de silencio...


----------



## aserejee (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rios de allí se alimentan mucho de la nieve de invierno. Y si bajan bastante en verano. De hecho por lo que se lee lo ucranianos que se quedaron tirados al volar sus camarados los puentes pudieron cruzarlo por un vado donde no cubria.



Y no solo es eso está bajo creo yo, ese río se alimenta de un embalse y la presa está controlada por Rusia.... (el embalse cerca de izium)... 

Oskilʹsʹka Hes








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN puede encontrarse con tres frentes abiertos a la vez, Siria, Ucrania y ahora Argelia…interesante…
> 
> Sin olvidarse de Libia…que ahora vuelve a ser importante…



Y Somalia, que han venido a darles democracia allende el mar. El estrecho de Ormuz es una situación estratégica interesante para contener a Irán que a su manera ya iba trabajando de zapa en el Yemen y Siria y algún sitio más y que distrae mucho a los israelíes y a ver que pasa con Turquía...no van a faltar fuegos para entretener.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Marriecos ? A ver despertar, son los yanquis los que los que tienen a toda la elite europea cogida por las pelotas. Sanchez ha hecho lo que le manda la embajada. Ahora ni tiene a Iglesias que molestaba un poco en estas cosas. Marruecos...



Antonio tiene poco de elite y hace su santa voluntad, tiene muchos muertos politicos a sus espaldas...


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y dale con Pegasus y los políticos. Que es más simple. Si no obedeces te inflo a hostias o te confisco la pasta del banco, tu verás. Lo estais viendo en directo y seguis buscando explicaciones de lo más pintorescas. A ver ... por qué crees tu que a nosotros nos iban a tratar diferente que a los rusos o los venezolanos si no obedecemos?



También es verdad, pero todo suma, creo yo. Deuda y corrupción son vasallaje.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> También es verdad, pero todo suma, creo yo. Deuda y corrupción son vasallaje.



La deuda y la corrupción sirven para que todo lo que pide el estado acabe en manos de los botines y florentinos de un modo u otro. Para que obedezcamos ya está el garrote. Joder ... estais viendo lo que hacen con los "rebeldes": cuba, rusia, china, korea, venezuela, bolivia .... Por qué pensais que españa iba a ser diferente?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## aserejee (9 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si pero ojo que si coges los datos de lluvias en Donetsk por ejemplo te sale que el mes mas lluvioso es Junio con 65mm y en Jarkov Junio y Julio con 64mm, y eso es bastante lluvia para 1 mes.., por eso dudo mucho que se note mucho la bajada en los ríos aunque tampoco conozco la zona para asegurarlo...
> 
> Харків: клімат



Si pero los rusos parece que han bloqueado la presa

Del periódico pro ucro de slovyansk
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.Traducido:

El nivel del agua en Seversky Donets cayó a un nivel crítico: parte de Slavyansk está sin agua

El jefe de la VA eslava Vadim Lyakh informa

Desafortunadamente, no fue posible establecer el suministro de agua en el conducto de agua de Mayatsky.

El nivel del agua en Seversky Donets cayó a un nivel crítico. Aparentemente, esto sucedió debido al hecho de que el embalse de Oskol estaba bloqueado.

Por lo tanto, la toma de agua en el conducto de agua de Mayatsky, desde el cual se alimenta nuestra planta de filtrado, es técnicamente imposible.

Déjalo ser por ahora. La guerra modifica todos los aspectos de la vida de la región de Donetsk en general y de Slavyansk en particular.

Sin embargo, estamos trabajando.

Foto ilustrativa del archivo de Karachun

Y este de ayer:
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Slavyansk, 8 de junio: cuál es la situación en la ciudad

El jefe de la VA eslava Vadim Lyakh informa

¡Buenos días Slavyansk!

miércoles, 8 de junio

La noche transcurrió tranquila.

Los trolebuses están en camino.

PrivatBank planea recolección de cajeros automáticos

Ramas del trabajo de Ukrposhta: 1, 11, 16, 22.

La situación del agua sigue siendo difícil. En este sentido, les recuerdo la presencia de tanques de agua cerca del edificio administrativo, en el parque y en los patios de los edificios de gran altura en el microdistrito de Lesnoy.

Llamo su atención sobre el hecho de que todos pueden usarlos, y no solo los residentes de una casa en particular.

¡Esperar! Estamos juntos


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Y para las orgias de boris Johnson:
> 
> 
> http://www.conec.es/historia/la-curiosa-algo-escatologica-historia-del-antimonio/
> ...



Bueno, también hay otra manera.

Evitar beber mas de lo debido.

Si tomas una parte razonable, bien. Si te pasas y vas sin medida, directamente, te quedas sin nada.

Copa de Pitágoras - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Occidente tiene en su mano una copa de Pitágoras.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

El conflicto con Argelia no ha hecho mas que empezar, pobre España y pobres los ciudadanos del reino...



PD- Con Sanchez el chorreo de desastres esta asegurado.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder, acabo de mirar Argelia en el mapa, y no creía que era tan grande en extensión geográfica. Está entre los más grandes de África. Casi cuatro veces marruecos.
> 
> Cuidadito con Argelia....que aquí si que pinchamos hueso. Como los rusos te monten un par de bases militares allí, la tenemos montada. Por lo pronto se prevé un verano con el tema pateras descontrolado.



Desde la escisión de Sudán del Sur es el más grande.


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jun 2022)

César Vidal hablando sobre antisemitismo en Rusia en 3,2,1... Oh wait! No hablará nada.









Moscow Chief Rabbi Leaves Russia, Alleging State Pressure Over War - The Moscow Times


Moscow chief rabbi Pinchas Goldschmidt fled Russia two weeks after the invasion of Ukraine due to pressure to support the military campaign, his daughter-in-law said Tuesday.




www.themoscowtimes.com





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Creo que tambien lo dijo el Ferreras en la Sexta, es posible que le pidan a los medios de comunicacion unos dias de silencio...



A mi los medios Otanicos me la pelan, me informó por medios chinos, hindues y rusos y de ahí extraigo conclusiones


----------



## Cosmopolita (9 Jun 2022)

El Chatarrero dijo:


> No te extrañe. Para detener a Rusia hacen falta más que "cositas".
> 
> Ya viste a Yago: con siete HIMARS y 20 Switchblade 300 no paras al ejército ruso.



No, pero aumentoa el número.de cadáveres rusos y en Kremlin, les da francamente igual.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

CRISIS CON ARGELIA *La prensa argelina llama a derribar «al temerario socialista» Sánchez si España quiere conservar el gas*
*Sánchez dinamita la cooperación en terrorismo, inmigración y energía con Argelia por rendirse a Marruecos
Argelia ajusta cuentas con Sánchez por el Sáhara: rompe el tratado de amistad y cooperación con España
Sánchez rendido a Marruecos: «Vamos a evitar todo aquello que ofende a la otra parte»*




Pedro Sánchez y el presidente de Argelia, Abdelmayid Tebune

*LUZ SELA*

09/06/2022 14:00


Las consecuencias por la rendición de *Pedro Sánchez* a *Marruecos* adquieren una nueva dimensión. Un día después de que *Argelia* anunciase la ruptura del tratado de amistad con España -con importantes implicaciones- medios próximos a la cúpula militar argelina empiezan exigir incluso la destitución de Sánchez para asegurar el suministro del gas. En 2021, España importó desde Argelia* el 42,7% del gas* que consumió.
El sitio web _Algerie Patriotique, _portavoz _oficioso_ de la cúpula del Ejército argelino, publica un artículo en el que, bajo el título _Hacia la no renovación del contrato de suministro de gas de Argelia a España_, se avisa sobre el suministro gasístico si Sánchez se mantiene en el poder.
«El Gobierno español *no parece tomarse muy en serio* la advertencia del director ejecutivo de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía que, en una reciente entrevista, advertía que Europa Occidental y EEUU corrían el riesgo de quedarse sin combustible ni electricidad este verano. ¿Cómo pretende suplir Pedro Sánchez ese déficit energético? Él, que pretendía revender gas argelino a escondidas a sus chantajistas marroquíes», reprocha el medio. A continuación, se responde: «Lo sabremos cuando Argelia cierre el grifo, una vez termine el contrato con España. A menos que el Rey, el Parlamento y la oposición echen al temerario socialista *antes de que el país se hunda en la oscuridad*».

Las primeras consecuencias tras la ruptura del tratado con España por parte de Argelia ya han llegado. La* Asociación de Bancos y Entidades Financieras* (Abef) ha dado instrucciones a las entidades del país para que congelen las operaciones relacionadas con el comercio con origen y destino en España a partir de este mismo jueves.
Estos movimientos se producen después de que Sánchez reiterase este miércoles en el Congreso su giro histórico con respecto al Sáhara, avalando la vía autonomista marroquí que aniquila las reivindicaciones sahararuis sobre la determinación.

*«Sometimiento»*
«¿Qué tiene Mohamed VI sobre los políticos españoles, sin duda acostumbrados a holgazanear detrás de las murallas de arcilla de Marrakech?», ironiza este medio. «No hay explicación para este sometimiento abrupto del jefe del Ejecutivo y suministro de Exteriores apenas un tiempo después de la invasión de Ceuta y Melilla por miles de inmigrantes marroquíes». «Un incumplimiento del contrato de gas por parte de Argelia y el cierre del gasoducto del Medgaz se produciría en un contexto delicado para los países europeos», avisa.
La decisión de Argelia de suspender de «inmediato» el Tratado de Amistad, Buena Vecindad y Cooperación con España, firmado el 8 de octubre de 2002, por su «injustificable» apoyo al plan de autonomía de Marruecos sobre el Sáhara Occidental tiene numerosas implicaciones. El tratado afecta a cuestiones de cooperación en el ámbito económico, de la defensa o la inmigración, entre otras muchas, y vertebra la relación entre ambos países.
Las relaciones bilaterales entre ambos países están ancladas en el mencionado tratado, en vigor desde 2005. Así, se determina, por ejemplo, que se «fomentarán e impulsarán los contactos entre los sectores productivos y de servicios de ambos países, así como los proyectos de inversión y las sociedades mixtas» y que «se prestará especial atención a los proyectos de infraestructura,* particularmente en los campos de la energía*, obras públicas y viviendas, transportes y comunicaciones, pesca marítima, protección del medio ambiente y gestión de recursos naturales».
La Unión Europea ha considerado este jueves «extremadamente preocupante» la decisión de Argelia de suspender el comercio con España.
«Argelia es un socio importante en el Mediterráneo, un actor clave en la estabilidad de la región. Estamos estudiando el impacto de la decisión y buscando los canales diplomáticos y trabajando con España para encontrar una solución», ha afirmado este jueves la portavoz de Exteriores de la Comisión Europea.



*Patada de Argelia a Sánchez en el trasero de los españoles*
*La crisis diplomática con Argelia pone a España en alerta ante una nueva oleada de inmigración ilegal
Sánchez dinamita la cooperación en terrorismo, inmigración y energía con Argelia por rendirse a Marruecos*






La suspensión «inmediata» decretada por Argelia del Tratado de Amistad, Buena Vecindad y Cooperación con España es la constatación del esquizofrénico cambio de posición de Pedro Sánchez sobre el Sáhara, un asunto que amenaza con convertirse en un bumerán para el presidente del Gobierno. Y es que es imposible imaginar mayor despropósito en política exterior en un momento en que la invasión de Ucrania nos vuelve más dependientes que nunca del gas procedente de Argelia. Pero no sólo es el gas, sino que el plantón argelino tendrá gravísimas repercusiones para España en asuntos tan sensibles como la inmigración ilegal o el terrorismo. En suma: sólo razones ocultas no desveladas por Sánchez pueden justificar que el presidente se haya entregado a Marruecos, por lo que no resulta en absoluto improcedente preguntarse si el cambio de posición de Sánchez sobre el Sáhara tiene que ver con el contenido de la información del teléfono móvil presuntamente espiado por Rabat.
El comunicado de Argelia acusa al Gobierno de España de violación de obligaciones jurídicas, morales y políticas, una respuesta de enorme virulencia que revela su grado de indignación. En suma: hemos perdido un socio estratégico, suministrador de gas en un momento de escasez y, lo que es peor, un elemento vital en el control de la inmigración ilegal y el terrorismo yihadista a cambio de no se sabe qué. Porque, a día de hoy, no conocemos las contrapartidas de Marruecos, al no existir compromiso alguno de Rabat de respetar nuestra soberanía en relación con las plazas de Ceuta y Melilla.
Pedro Sánchez ha rendido España a Marruecos y la consecuencia es que Argelia ha tendido puentes con Italia para convertirla en principal nación receptora de su gas, dejando a España en un segundo plano en un momento en que esa fuente de energía resulta vital. Lo más sencillo sería hablar de error histórico, pero aquí no estamos delante de un error, sino de algo más. Y es que tras el cambio de postura de Sánchez sobre el Sáhara hay gato encerrado.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El conflicto con Argelia no ha hecho mas que empezar, pobre España y pobres los ciudadanos del reino...
> 
> 
> 
> PD- Con Sanchez el chorreo de desastres esta asegurado.



Di que si, santi ....


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Yo me pregunto si habla sólo de Ucrania porque están pasando cosas interesantes a varias bandas.



Se puede referir perfectamente a España y su vergonzoso ridículo histórico con el Sáhara.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No, pero aumentos el número.de cadáveres rusos y en Kremlin, les da francamente igual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ya lo dijo el gordo seboso y sudado invitado de Iker, "Hay que matar a muchos rusos, cuantos mas mejor", luego le cayeron las del pulpo y andaba llorando como puta por rastrojo, "yo no dije eso, yo no dije eso"


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN puede encontrarse con tres frentes abiertos a la vez, Siria, Ucrania y ahora Argelia…interesante…
> 
> Sin olvidarse de Libia…que ahora vuelve a ser importante…



Recapitulando:

Además de esos tres tenemos, Somalia, Libia, Turquía, barcos rusos de guerra en, Nicaragua quizás para que nadie haga muchas trampas por América latina y ahora para tener entretenido de verdad a Israel que ya ha dicho que si no detiene en lo nuclear a Irán van a por ellos, sólos o acompañados.

Los iraníes, si que es cierto que son escurridizos y cuando parezca que van a por ellos dan marcha atrás y tan a gusto pero mientras a ver quien convence para que colabore con Ucrania a Israel.





__





BOOOOOM BOOOOOOOM BADABUM CHIMPUN


Irán desmantela 27 cámaras de vigilancia del OIEA en sus instalaciones https://www.diariodesevilla.es/mundo/Iran-desmantela-camaras-vigilancia-OIEA-instalaciones_0_1691232363.html Irán deja a ciegas al OIEA al apagar las 27 cámaras que vigilabn el cumplimiento del acuerdo nuclear Irán...




www.burbuja.info





PD: Los japos, con Taiwan, se están suicidando anticipadamente para nada.


----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)

Presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin: "Si un país o un grupo de países es incapaz de tomar decisiones soberanas, ya es una colonia hasta cierto punto, y una colonia no tiene perspectiva histórica, [no tiene] ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir en una lucha geopolítica tan dura".


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Tal día como hoy, hace solo 350 años, el 9 de junio de 1672, nació el destacado monarca, fundador de la ciudad de San Petersburgo, Padre de la Marina rusa, reformista y el primer Emperador de Rusia, Pedro el Grande. 








Hoy, el buque insignia de la Armada rusa lleva el nombre del primer emperador.




Putin dijo que, como Pedro el Grande, "devolvería las tierras"


----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)

esto es ridiculo... ridiculo

European countries will have to build LNG terminals ,sign long-term contracts with the United States - State Department Senior Energy Security Adviser Hoxtin. Washington and Brussels plan to increase LNG supplies from the US to Europe by 50 billion m3 by the end of this decade.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Tal día como hoy, hace solo 350 años, el 9 de junio de 1672, nació el destacado monarca, fundador de la ciudad de San Petersburgo, Padre de la Marina rusa, reformista y el primer Emperador de Rusia, Pedro el Grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro el Grande es el fundador de la Rusia moderna, un auténtico hombre de la Ilustración.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

Ya sabemos como gobiernan las izquierdas el pais, nos guste o no, VoX es el *unico *partido de derechas en el parlamento español, no hay que comulgar con su programa electoral al 100%, a mi no me convence ni la mitad.

PD- Es una prueba empirica, si no lo hacen bien dejo de votarles.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe si los rusos han conseguido destruir el puente que podría dejar aislada la ciudad y a los que están dentro?


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, los únicos que ponen pegas a lo de pelotear a Marruecos ( evidentemente un movimiento trazado desde la embajada EEUU ) son Podemos y algunos grupos pequeños de la izquierda periferia o si preferis independentista.
> 
> Los Peperos y los Voxeras son X10 más lacayos de la OTAN , así que no van a cambiar la situación si llegaran al gobierno todo lo más mandaban una nueva división azul de voluntarios contra Rusia pagados con los impuestos de todos.



Si es que además vox es el único partido que no ha apoyado a los saharauis ni de boquilla como el resto.... 
Son los más atlantistas y en ese bloque está Marruecos, hasta ahora España podía jugar a la ambigüedad, ha sido una situación más o menos cómoda desde la muerte de Franco, pero ahora es más que evidente que ha habido órdenes de arriba para decantarse por Marruecos.... Y es obvio que la relación de Rusia con Argelia tiene mucho que ver. 
Pero los progres están con el culo al aire, penoso ayer Echenique casi culpando a Trump del giro del gobierno.... 
Si podemos tuviera algo de dignidad habrían roto el gobierno. Pero como no son más que disidencia controlada y su objetivo no era asaltar los cielos sino los sueldos, cada día que pasan en el gobierno les hace cómplices.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No, por eso no, pero como esten actuando por posibles chantajes de Marruecos al presidente del gobierno poniendo su persona por encima del Estado, seguro que le enchironan



Aquí no enchironan a ningún ex-presidente. Antes de eso hay una guerra civil.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Pero Draghi no parece tener ningún impedimento por parte del amo Biden para negociar con Argelia.



Italia aún tiene algo más de soberanía que España. Y probablemente ases en la manga para chantajear en un momento dado.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Aquí no enchironan a ningún ex-presidente. Antes de eso hay una guerra civil.



¿Guerra civil? un bando ya está armado ¿el otro va con palos?.

Por corrupción se tapan todos que aquí la cosa va por cuota.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya sabemos como gobiernan las izquierdas el pais, nos guste o no, VoX es el *unico *partido de derechas en el parlamento español, no hay que comulgar con su programa electoral al 100%, a mi no me convence ni la mitad.
> 
> PD- Es una prueba empirica, si no lo hacen bien dejo de votarles.



Vox al lado de Le Pen, Orbán y no te digo nada Franco no es ni derecha ni es nada.
Liberales angloatlantistas.
Ala aznarista del PP....
El único un poco díscolo es Buxade y le han mandado a Bruselas y vigilado por Germán el Cocas, el más perro de toda la banda, sólo hay que tirar de hemeroteca y leer las barbaridades que escribía sobre Yugoslavia... En el periódico de PRISA....


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pedro el Grande es el fundador de la Rusia moderna, un auténtico hombre de la Ilustración.



Demasiado viejo para ser de la época de la ilustración, la que si fue de esa época es Catalina II o la Grande, formo parte de lo que se llama el "Despotismo ilustrado".









Despotismo ilustrado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

No se dan cuenta que ejecutando a prisioneros solo van a conseguir que los ucranianos luchen con más fuerzas, y eviten a cualquier precio entregarse?

Y ojo, que esto no es una ejecución hecha por algún soldado ruso de mala hostia, está hecha por un tribunal de un estado títere de Rusia!


----------



## Galiciaverde (9 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Más que buenos o tontos, yo lo que veo es que no se dejan llevar por las emociones como los macacos de sangre caliente.
> Como ya se ha dicho, los usanos juegan al póker, los rusos al ajedrez.



Yo diría que se dejan llevar por las emociones cuando procede, recuerdo haber visto hace años un vídeo de Putin cayéndosele los lagrimones en un homenaje, lo que no hacen es soltar al animal que todos llevamos dentro para hacer daño. Me parece una diferencia importante. Por ejemplo, no los veo arrojando bombas atómicas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki para probar qué efectos tenían esas nuevas armas sobre una ciudad como hizo EEUU cuando se sabía que Japón estaba ya negociando su rendición.

Ahora en Ucrania son conscientes de que hacen un daño, pero creen que lo hacen para evitar un daño mucho mayor y a la vista de informaciones que todos hemos visto en este foro, probablemente tienen razón al temer que occidente pretende barrerlos para apropiarse de sus materias primas, como ha hecho occidente en Irak, Libia, etc.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Argelia prohíbe las operaciones comerciales con España horas después de romper el Tratado de Amistad
> 
> 
> El país magrebí eleva las represalias por el giro del Gobierno de Sánchez en el asunto del Sahara
> ...



Ya, ya leí ayer, pero lo que andan diciendo por aquí me extraña de cojones (cortar el gas)


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya, ya leí ayer, pero lo que andan diciendo por aquí me extraña de cojones (cortar el gas)



¿Y como van a pagar el gas si han suspendido el sistema bancario?


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (9 Jun 2022)

*EL FUTURO ES MARAVILLOSO *
Cuando el clapham visito Irlanda para ver a su intima , la baronesa de Kennington , conocio al Dr Zmik Djkoviv , un amigo de la baronesa ,que trabaja en Banco Central de Sarajevo . Ademas de regalarle a clapham un billete de 5 marcos herzegovinos sin circular le dijo que el futuro de Occidente es maravilloso . El clapham se quedo asi  porque claro , este Foro te hunde la esperanza , pero el Dr Djkoviv tiene un punto
Segun le dijo al clapham la depedencia de Occidente de Rusia es un freno al desarrollo y debe cesar totalmente
Occidente - dijo - estaba cometiendo el mismo error que Espana durante los siglos XVI , XVII y XVIII que recibia ingentes cantidades de oro , plata , piedras preciosas , maderas , azucar ...de sus colonias de America pero no los invertia en economia productiva
Esa riqueza " facil " y barata ( o sea , gratis ) no forzo la " inventiva " de los ibericos
En cambio , sus pares en Europa , mas pobres , tuvieron que usar el ingenio para resolver su carencia de recursos .
La revolucion industrial fue posible en Inglaterra porque Inglaterra era un pais de ingenieros e inventores , no de curas y monjas de clausura
La falta de tierras ha convertido a Israel en un gran productor de citricos y a Holanda en una potencia agricola y ganadera
Sin el gas y el petroleo ruso las empresas de la UE no seran rentables ...hasta que vuelvan a serlo
Se ha dicho que Espana salvo a Europa del hambre ( en realidad fueron los incas ) llevando la patata a Europa .
Despues se puso conspiranoico y le dijo al clapham que la energia ilimitada existe y que todos los inventos de Tesla han sido probados y funcionan y que la UE puede resucitar el *Proyecto Wardenclyffe *cuando quiera . Y Putin lo sabe .
En fin , que el mundo del tomorrow sera maravilloso


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Fuentes sobre eso?
> 
> edit: acabo de buscar y en inglés no hay nothing
> 
> Lo único que leí, y ya hace tiempo, es que nos cancelan los contratos si gas argelino acaba en Marruecos





ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya, ya leí ayer, pero lo que andan diciendo por aquí me extraña de cojones (cortar el gas)



Ahhh.Como pedias fuentes...


----------



## magufone (9 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si es que además vox es el único partido que no ha apoyado a los saharauis ni de boquilla como el resto....
> Son los más atlantistas y en ese bloque está Marruecos, hasta ahora España podía jugar a la ambigüedad, ha sido una situación más o menos cómoda desde la muerte de Franco, pero ahora es más que evidente que ha habido órdenes de arriba para decantarse por Marruecos.... Y es obvio que la relación de Rusia con Argelia tiene mucho que ver.
> Pero los progres están con el culo al aire, penoso ayer Echenique casi culpando a Trump del giro del gobierno....
> Si podemos tuviera algo de dignidad habrían roto el gobierno. Pero como no son más que disidencia controlada y su objetivo no era asaltar los cielos sino los sueldos, cada día que pasan en el gobierno les hace cómplices.



Asaltar los sueldos. No podría definirse mejor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y como van a pagar el gas si han suspendido el sistema bancario?



Corréis demasiado, en estas cosas se hila fino (recordemos que se iba a expulsar a la banca rusa de SWIFT y Gazprombank está ahí dándolo todo).

Que podría ser, ojo, pero me parece muy improbable (A Dragui se le pone dura de pensarlo).


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Corréis demasiado, en estas cosas se hila fino (recordemos que se iba a expulsar a la banca rusa de SWIFT y Gazprombank está ahí dándolo todo).
> 
> Que podría ser, ojo, pero me parece muy improbable (A Dragui se le pone dura de pensarlo).



Más bien lo que habría que medir es cuanto puede aumentar su producción porque está claro que va tener que hacerlo mucho y esas cosas rápidas no son, salvo que Argelia también esté conectado con otros países productores.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Muy buena esta tirada de fotos.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y como van a pagar el gas si han suspendido el sistema bancario?





Salamandra dijo:


> Ahhh.Como pedias fuentes...



_La asociación bancaria de Argelia ordenó el miércoles suspender los pagos desde y hacia España, lo que, según fuentes argelinas, afecta a todo el comercio *excepto al suministro de gas, informó Reuters.
*_




Realmente, lo que hay al respecto del gas es lo que Argelia dijo ya hace tiempo, que viene a decir esto:

_"Los suministros de cualquier cantidad de gas argelino exportado a España, pero no dirigidos a la parte especificada en el contrato, se considerarán incumplimiento de las obligaciones contractuales y pueden dar lugar a la resolución del contrato entre la argelina Sonatrach y los clientes españoles"_

De momento no ha cambiado nada.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

Sacada de polla de universidad peruana


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

Este músico ha adoptado a este lindo gatito por mascota mediante un pacto de sangre ancestral que los une para siempre, en la paz y en la guerra, en la vida y en la muerte.


----------



## NPI (9 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El vídeo está bien, pero tengo algunas dudas sobre este periodista, da muchos bandazos en sus opiniones, yo dejé de seguirlo porque al principio de la crisis ucraniana parecía creerse que las sanciones iban poco menos que a destruir Rusia, ahora lo ves haciendo un vídeo que parece favorable a los criterios rusos y que critica la hipocresía europea. En fin, no sé qué pensar.



Sigue la corriente, antes la FR iba a quebrar, ahora la FR no va a quebrar, dentro de un mes dirá otra cosa. Y de mientras sigue haciendo caja contando cuentos.


----------



## NoRTH (9 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sacada de polla de universidad peruana



los mapuches tienen mas dignidad que esta pocilga llamada Europa


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El conflicto con Argelia no ha hecho mas que empezar, pobre España y pobres los ciudadanos del reino...
> 
> 
> 
> PD- Con Sanchez el chorreo de desastres esta asegurado.



Coño el del casco de los tercios quejandose de que le hagamos la pelota a los marroquies.









Vox pide ahora declarar a Putin persona non grata tras votar en contra de que se le retiraran las llaves de Madrid


Vox ha presentado este jueves una iniciativa en el Congreso para declarar personan non grata al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, después de que el martes fuera el único en...




www.elmundo.es





No se Rick , parecen poco estables.....supongo que les llegan tarde las instrucciones de los pagadores de EEUU.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sacada de polla de universidad peruana



En el caso contrario la Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos, esa es la diferencia.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

La prestigiosa bailarina Olga Smirnova se ha renunciado al célebre Ballet Bolshoi de Moscú tras denunciar la invasión rusa a Ucrania. 

Tras este anuncio condenando la guerra, la bailarina ha informado que se incorpora al Ballet Nacional Holandés en Ámsterdam.


----------



## JoséBatallas (9 Jun 2022)

traducción pintada "Por nuestros chicos"


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

muy valientes cuando estan libres matando, violando nin@s y mujeres, y mas si estan indefensos o desarmados. Lo que vereis (Gracias @Impresionante ) es la definición perfecta de "nenaza" (cobarde que va de listo) aplicable a sionazis y ratas como al nusra y similares






Soldado DPR encuentra militante ukro-nazi que lo torturó


Ucrania fue, es y será Rusia. Es pronto para leer chorradas de ese calibre.




www.burbuja.info





Me cago en sus muertos, demasiada benevolencia veo ahi como para tratarlos bien.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Vamos de cabeza a una guerra civil.



A los Españoles ni están ni se les espera, estan como zombies repitiendo todo lo que dicen los mass mierda.


----------



## magufone (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A los Españoles ni están ni se les espera, estan como zombies repitiendo todo lo que dicen los mass mierda.



Si hubiese habido escasez de vacunas igual se hubiese liado parda... O descender al Madrid o el Barça a segunda B por deudas... Para eso igual si habia conflicto armado...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pasaros por el hilo que he abierto



pon hilo para verlo, gracias


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En el caso contrario la Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos, esa es la diferencia.



Motivo más que suficiente como para lanzar una termobárica en esa pocilga


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

El coste humano de la guerra en Ucrania aumenta cuando los trabajadores sacan hasta 100 cuerpos de cada edificio destruido en la ciudad devastada de Mariupol, un esfuerzo espantoso que un funcionario ha descrito como una "caravana interminable de la muerte".


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



mentira, son mercenarios no se les aplica el convenio de Ginebra, tontolaba



Malevich dijo:


> Italia aún tiene algo más de soberanía que España. Y probablemente ases en la manga para chantajear en un momento dado.



Italia no tiene ni ha tenido ninguna soberania (quitando el vaticano), buen hombre....Desde que entramos en la Otanazi


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

No Ucrania no esta ganando la guerra eso esta claro, pero Rusia tampoco.

El 2 ejercito del mundo lleva un mes intentando conquistar un territorio del tamaño de Luxemburgo y haciendo el completo ridículo.

Lo comunista=Podemos apoyan a Putin porque odian tanto a estados Unidos que están dispuestos aliarse con el diablo aunque después el diablo les corte el cuello

En esta guerra nos jugamos la existencia de la Unión Europea y de las democracias liberales, si gana Rusia será el comienzo del fin.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No Ucrania no esta ganando la guerra eso esta claro, pero Rusia tampoco.
> 
> El 2 ejercito del mundo lleva un mes intentando conquistar un territorio del tamaño de Luxemburgo y haciendo el completo ridículo.
> 
> ...



Ya deberias saber, pequeño saltamontes, que todo final es el principio de algo nuevo. No te deprimas y ten esperanza ...


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mentira, son mercenarios no se les aplica el convenio de Ginebra, *tontolaba*



Que te laves el coño......como jiedes rata de cloaca......pajillera....hay quien dé mas????


----------



## crocodile (9 Jun 2022)

Isla de Sajalin, lejano oriente de Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

. *








Rusia: Militares ucranianos retienen por la fuerza a centenares de civiles en las estructuras subterráneas de una planta en Severodonetsk


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia advirtió que minaron depósitos con sustancias químicas peligrosas para hacerlas explotar durante su retirada.




actualidad.rt.com





Militares ucranianos retienen por la fuerza a centenares de civiles en las estructuras subterráneas de una planta en Severodonetsk*

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia advirtió que minaron depósitos con sustancias químicas peligrosas para hacerlas explotar durante su retirada.





Combatientes de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk cerca de Severodonetsk (Donbass), el 29 de mayo de 2022.Maxim Zajárov / Sputnik

El jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev, informó este jueves que soldados ucranianos siguen utilizando instalaciones críticas de la industria con objetivos militares, usando a la población civil como escudo humano. Así, afirmó que militares ucranianos retienen por la fuerza a centenares de civiles en las estructuras subterráneas de la planta Azot en la ciudad de Severodonetsk (república de Lugansk).

El alto cargo aseguró que los ucranianos minaron depósitos con sustancias químicas peligrosas como *ácido acuoso, amoníaco y nitrato de amonio* para hacerlas explotar durante su retirada.

La ciudad de Severodonetsk ahora es uno de los focos del conflicto, donde las fuerzas de Lugansk, apoyadas por los militares rusos, ya *controlan la parte residencial de la urbe*, tratando de expulsar a los ucranianos de la zona industrial.

Esta misma jornada el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, indicó que los combates por el control de esa zona pueden decidir el resultado del conflicto con las fuerzas rusas.

"Severodonetsk sigue siendo *el epicentro del enfrentamiento en Donbass*. Defendemos nuestras posiciones, infligimos importantes pérdidas al enemigo", destacó. Asimismo, calificó la batalla que se libra allí como "muy feroz, muy difícil, probablemente una de las más difíciles".

*Otras provocaciones para culpar a Rusia*
Por otra parte, Mízintsev señaló, citando la información obtenida de prisioneros ucranianos, que se está preparando otra "*provocación sofisticada*" para culpar a Rusia de asestar "*ataques indiscriminados*" contra objetos importantes de la infraestructura civil. En particular, combatientes ucranianos han desplegado una batería de artillería en la provincia de Járkov para abrir fuego contra la central eléctrica de Zmievka. En caso de que la instalación resulte destruida, las poblaciones de las provincias de Járkov, Poltava y de Sumy quedarán sin electricidad, afirmó el representante de la cartera de Defensa.

Mientras, en la ciudad de Avdéevka (república de Donetsk) nacionalistas ucranianos también minaron almacenes con componentes tóxicos en el territorio de la planta de coque local para hacerlos explotar cuando militares rusos se acerquen al lugar, frenando así su avance. Mízintsev enfatizó que con esa provocación militares ucranianos buscan acusar a Rusia de usar armas químicas.


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

Del post del Batallas.




Ya lo predijo *Akira Kurosawa*
Dersu Uzala


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

¿Qué opináis de los mercenarios British?. ¿Los cuelgan o los indultan?. 

No pregunto si lo merecen o no, sino cuál es vuestra opinión de lo que sucederá. Mi NPI.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No Ucrania no esta ganando la guerra eso esta claro, pero Rusia tampoco.
> 
> El 2 ejercito del mundo lleva un mes intentando conquistar un territorio del tamaño de Luxemburgo y haciendo el completo ridículo.
> 
> ...



Se te ve poco puesto en geografia, lo del tamaño de Luxemburgo es para nota.

¿ las democracias liberales ? No me jodas, si lo decide todo la cupula. Tenia más posibilidades de cambiar algo un ciudadano de la URSS que uno de la UE o Yanquiliandia. 


Veo que entras en la fase de aceptación, ¿ Ucrania no estaba arrasando ? La realidad es que los rusos con el modo rodillo, avanzan todo los dias, cea una aldea aquí , un aeropuerto alla, bajas justas y ucrania desangrandose. Van a ganar , salvo que entre la OTAN, y si entran tambien ganarian movilizando el pais. Es uno de los escenarios donde Rusia simplemente no puede perder salvo que se deje como en 2014. Y me da que esta vez no puede echarse a atras porque le cuelgan los suyos.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya deberias saber, pequeño saltamontes, que todo final es el principio de algo nuevo. No te deprimas y ten esperanza ...



Vamos a ver gran keldenito.... deprimido tendrá que estar el hijoPutin y su banda,el primer ejército del mundo ha salido apresuradamente y con el rabo entre las patas de una tierra de pastores de cabras hace unos pocos meses.

Eso sí ha sido un ridículo


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se dan cuenta que ejecutando a prisioneros solo van a conseguir que los ucranianos luchen con más fuerzas, y eviten a cualquier precio entregarse?
> 
> Y ojo, que esto no es una ejecución hecha por algún soldado ruso de mala hostia, está hecha por un tribunal de un estado títere de Rusia!



Que no son ucranianos a ver si aprendemos a leer, son mercenarios extranjeros y esos como les apliquen la pena capital van a salir corriendo, a los ucranianos no les pasa nada porque si son considerados prisioneros de guerra a excepción de los nancys que a esos les tienen ganas.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y como van a pagar el gas si han suspendido el sistema bancario?



Y el ferry Alicante-Oran tambien se ira a la quiebra, el dinero cobrado en Argelia no podra salir del pais !!!.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando las ensoñaciones pasaron de eróticas a pornográficas decidí que lo mejor era levantarse de la cama e ir al mayorista para hacer la postergada compra del bar. No era mala idea, la verdad; mañana hará un calor del carajo y resultaba más conveniente quitarse la molestia de en medio cuanto antes. Después de todo, entre el calor y los tristes maullidos de la gata que no se cansaba de arañar la puerta cerrada del dormitorio, no había logrado dormir la siesta y estaba claro que con las imágenes que la mente iba pasando por mi cerebro iba a ser cosa imposible. Y ya no estoy para pajas.

El almacén está a las afueras, en pleno secarral manchego, pero dada mi situación antes tengo que transitar la principal arteria del pueblo. Y allí había chicas, mujeres, un montón de ellas. Y stops, y semáforos, y pasos de cebra, y Lovecraft, al igual que durante la abortada siesta, calentándome los cascos a través de los auriculares con su susurrador en la oscuridad, esa maravillosa comedia.

Tuve suerte, no choqué con nadie ni me subí a ningún bordillo y cuando llegué al almacén vi que había un sitio en el aparcamiento de sombra.

La compra fue tan rápida como siempre, sólo que al final añadí unos botes de cerveza para consumo propio a pesar del juramento realizado el pasado lunes. Esperando turno en la caja vi que había una chica nueva, una conocida que va por el bar, una mujerona de mi edad, una del tipo de las dos amigas a las que, puestas en pompa y esperando turno, estaba dándoles lo suyo en mi cama del piso, ya descartada mi joven y delicada francesita (¡Oh, Sonia!) y los dulces paseos bajo la luz de luna de Innsmouth.

- ¡Hola, Kufisto!
- Hola, Aurora, ¡qué sorpresa!

Estuvo muy simpática. Charlamos un poco mientras hacía su trabajo. Tiene contrato hasta septiembre y está contenta. Estupendo. Mi cama es grande. Cabrán tres tías a cuatro patas.

- ¿Estás segura? -le dije al oír la cuenta.
- Síii...Mira, pasa y la ves.

Pasé. Creí ver un error y se lo dije, pero ella me corrigió y tuve que darle la razón.

- La madre que me parió -acerté a decir a modo de disculpa.
- Sí, está todo muy caro.

Me despedí un tanto abochornado, cogí la factura y afuera repasé la cuenta. Sí, era eso. Todo correcto. Conduje hasta el bar, descargué el material y tiré para casa todavía con la pasta gastada en la cabeza, casi no lo podía creer, aunque no por ello dejé de tener espacio para un putón rubio, ya medio ajada por las drogas, que en minifalda roja y con negras medias de rejilla iba contorneándose calle abajo con el teléfono en la oreja y la mirada en modo Terminator.

"Cuatro, sí. Cuatro, Caben. Bien pegados caben los cuatro culos"


Metí todos los botes en el frigo y salí a andar un rato entre los desesperados lamentos de mi gata.


Acabaremos en el psicólogo.


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> , lo del tamaño de Luxemburgo es para nota.
> 
> ¿ las democracias liberales ? No me jodas, si lo decide todo la cupula. Tenia más posibilidades de cambiar algo un ciudadano de la URSS que uno de la UE o Yanquiliandia.
> 
> ...



Es que no lees,y metes la pata prenda....me refiero al territorio ocupado por los rusos joio.


----------



## kelden (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A los Españoles ni están ni se les espera, estan como zombies repitiendo todo lo que dicen los mass mierda.



Los españoles son como todo el mundo: vagos, pendencieros, egoistas, sinvergüenzas y solo quieren comer, beber, cagar, mear, follar y dormir tranquilos. A lo mejor somos un poco peores que nuestros vecinos cercanos por los 40 años de franquismo, que hizo una especie de selección natural inversa y degeneró un poco la raza, pero eso se arregla con tiempo. 

Si todo el mundo fuera trabajador, solidario, honrado y pensara con la cabeza en vez de con las tripas o el pito, el mundo no sería la mierda que es.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que te laves el coño......como jiedes rata de cloaca......pajillera....hay quien dé mas????



hemoal? úsalo mientras fusilan a tus mercenarios favoritos (cuando toque)


----------



## rejon (9 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hemoal? usalo mientras fisulan a tus mercenarios favoritos (cuando toque)



hemoal te lo aplicas tú en el coño...por lo menos vas a disimular el olor que echas por ahi...rata de cloaca....


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *EL FUTURO ES MARAVILLOSO *
> Cuando el clapham visito Irlanda para ver a su intima , la baronesa de Kennington , conocio al Dr Zmik Djkoviv , un amigo de la baronesa ,que trabaja en Banco Central de Sarajevo . Ademas de regalarle a clapham un billete de 5 marcos herzegovinos sin circular le dijo que el futuro de Occidente es maravilloso . El clapham se quedo asi  porque claro , este Foro te hunde la esperanza , pero el Dr Djkoviv tiene un punto
> Segun le dijo al clapham la depedencia de Occidente de Rusia es un freno al desarrollo y debe cesar totalmente
> Occidente - dijo - estaba cometiendo el mismo error que Espana durante los siglos XVI , XVII y XVIII que recibia ingentes cantidades de oro , plata , piedras preciosas , maderas , azucar ...de sus colonias de America pero no los invertia en economia productiva
> ...



Y el clapham se despertó.


----------



## vettonio (9 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y el clapham se despertó.




Y cualquier día...

Remember Jarella


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jun 2022)

Cuanto más tarde Rusia en rendirse, más duras van a ser las condiciones que imponga Zelensky.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A los Españoles ni están ni se les espera, estan como zombies repitiendo todo lo que dicen los mass mierda.



Campesinos medievales obedeciendo al cura y al señor feudal.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuanto más tarde Rusia en rendirse, más duras van a ser las condiciones que imponga Zelensky.



El problema es otro: cuanto más dinero se invierta en Ucrania más difícil es la marcha atrás, si es ya posible, claro. Pero cada vez se ven más fuegos que pueden ser atizados y que hagan estúpido el intento, eso también.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mentira, son mercenarios no se les aplica el convenio de Ginebra, tontolaba
> 
> 
> Italia no tiene ni ha tenido ninguna soberania (quitando el vaticano), buen hombre....Desde que entramos en la Otanazi



Yo creo que Italia tiene mejor ejército que España y en general pinta más en los foros internacionales. Eso además del fino olfato italiano para sobrevivir, mucho más práctico que el quijotismo español.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE]
el mapa que tiene detras alguien sabe la diferencia entre las lineas verdes y azules (son los gaseoductos de dos empresas) o ¿son oleoductos y gaseoductos?


----------



## eolico (9 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuanto más tarde Rusia en rendirse, más duras van a ser las condiciones que imponga Zelensky.





Que Santa Lucia te conserve la poca vista que te queda (y entendederas tambien).


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Estamos en tiempos donde se están cruzando un montón de lineas rojas,
de un alcance geográfico nunca antes conocido que está cambiando el mundo.

El viejo mundo se va desintegrando. No hay vuelta atrás. Esto puede ser triste,
y a la vez agradecido de poder estar viviendo una metamorfosis que ocurre cada
varios centenares de años. No se si será bueno o malo, pero la historia nos dice
que lo nuevo siempre ha mejorado lo anterior. 
Ahí estamos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que Italia tiene mejor ejército que España y en general pinta más en los foros internacionales. Eso además del fino olfato italiano para sobrevivir, mucho más práctico que el quijotismo español.



si, bueno, quitando a la mafia, en lo que dices de alguna manera es verdad


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


>



el mapa que tiene detras alguien sabe la diferencia entre las lineas verdes y azules (son los gaseoductos de dos empresas) o ¿son oleoductos y gaseoductos?
[/QUOTE]

Lo amarillo es en proyecto, el azul lo realizado.

El mapa esta en este artículo:








La península ibérica se postula como planta de gasificación y retaguardia política y económica de Europa - El Trapezio


El debate sobre el gas en Europa ha pasado de ser un problema de alza de precios, que afectaba al coste de vida, a ser un problema de posible estrangulamiento de suministro. Dada la escalada económica de la Unión Europea contra Putin, se supone que antes de que el ruso utilice armas nucleares...




eltrapezio.eu


----------



## K0laps0 (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estamos en tiempos donde se están cruzando un montón de lineas rojas,
> de un alcance geográfico nunca antes conocido que está cambiando el mundo.
> 
> El viejo mundo se va desintegrando. No hay vuelta atrás. Esto puede ser triste,
> ...



Lo nuevo no siempre ha mejorado lo anterior, tras el auge y caída de la cultura griega y romana llegó la edad media, con un declive cultural terrible. Luego se recuperó pero tardaron siglos.


----------



## Julc (9 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los mercenarios British?. ¿Los cuelgan o los indultan?.
> 
> No pregunto si lo merecen o no, sino cuál es vuestra opinión de lo que sucederá. Mi NPI.



Los anglos le habrán echado toda la mierda encima al marroquí y viceversa.
Como haya fosas con civiles de por medio, no doy un euro por ellos.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya, ya leí ayer, pero lo que andan diciendo por aquí me extraña de cojones (cortar el gas)



La situación se va deteriorando y además muy rapidamente .... España a la chita callando va cabreando día a día a los argelinos y estos van respondiendo y al final llegan a la última decisión posible y nos joden vivos y a disfrutar de apagones ... Al menos los austriacos se han preparado de antemano para el apagon, nosotros estamos jodidos y no sabríamos ni por donde empezar a hundirnos en el fango.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La situación se va deteriorando y además muy rapidamente .... España a la chita callando va cabreando día a día a los argelinos y estos van respondiendo y al final llegan a la última decisión posible y nos joden vivos y a disfrutar de apagones ... Al menos los austriacos se han preparado de antemano, nosotros estamos jodidos y sin posibilidad de respuesta.



Lo del Sepulturero es digno de estudio. Jamás ha gobernando España un inútil de semejante envergadura. Traidores muchos, pero las leyes de la evolución normalmente limitan el grado de inutilidad que puedes llegar a tener para alcanzar el poder.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

Un texano (pro-ruso) en Donbass - no mercenario sino ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## ATDTn (9 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En el caso contrario la Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos, esa es la diferencia.



Lo recuerdo...este es el país libre...en el que no tengo libertad para decir lo que quiera... Rusia es una de dictadura y nosotros somos los buenos. 

Aquí se bajan los pantalones y no se plantan como los peruanos esos de la universidad.

Vaya vergüenza...


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los mercenarios British?. ¿Los cuelgan o los indultan?.
> 
> No pregunto si lo merecen o no, sino cuál es vuestra opinión de lo que sucederá. Mi NPI.



Leido por la red ante la misma pregunta:
* "Quiero decir de inmediato que aunque los tres serán condenados a muerte, nadie les fusilará.*
_* Hasta 2025, hay en la república una moratoria sobre la ejecución de sentencias de muerte. *_
*Aunque, si fuera necesario, se cancelaría rápidamente"*

Aunque, acá, hay una jugada que les interesa a las repúblicas de marras: 
Fuentes oficiales del Reino Unido han declarado que recurrirán la sentencia
en los tribunales del Donbass. Lo que significaría que, así, van a reconocer
de hecho las repúblicas correspondientes. Osease: taco y palmo...


----------



## lapetus (9 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> pero la historia nos dice
> que lo nuevo siempre ha mejorado lo anterior.



Cuando cayó el imperio romano se tardaron siglos en levantar cabeza.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jun 2022)

Lo que los rusos presentan como la toma de Sviatohirsk no es sino una exitosa evacuación de esa población por parte de las gloriosas fuerzas armadas ucranianas. No os dejéis engañar.


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que los rusos presentan como la toma de Sviatohirsk no es sino una exitosa evacuación de esa población por parte de las gloriosas fuerzas armadas ucranianas.



Reconozcamoslos como los numero 1 mundial en exitosas evacuaciones


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

Una base de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros en el oeste de Ucrania fue destruida.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo del Sepulturero es digno de estudio. Jamás ha gobernando España un inútil de semejante envergadura. Traidores muchos, pero las leyes de la evolución normalmente limitan el gran de inutilidad que puedes llegar a tener para alcanzar el poder.



Desgraciadamente el sistema por el que ahora se escala a los partidos te garantiza que siempre estará al frente lo más mediocre posible ... Hay que deber muchos favores y chupar muchas pollas para llegar a ser concejal de pueblo en el PSOE y PP actuales, así que imaginate para ser presidente.


----------



## ATDTn (9 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Se te ve poco puesto en geografia, lo del tamaño de Luxemburgo es para nota.
> 
> ¿ las democracias liberales ? No me jodas, si lo decide todo la cupula. Tenia más posibilidades de cambiar algo un ciudadano de la URSS que uno de la UE o Yanquiliandia.
> 
> ...



Una vez disparada, ya no se detiene.


Ya no pueden parar.
Claro, pararán cuando les convenga.
Al menos los medios van cambiando el discurso.
Rusia no puede perder.
Nunca iba a perder y lo sabíamos. Menos los 4 borregos.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Cuando cayó el imperio romano se tardaron siglos en levantar cabeza.



Eso es una percepción ¿Vivieron peor?¿Quien tardó siglos en levantar cabeza? ¿Los pueblos?
¿Otros imperios?


----------



## Besarionis (9 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya verás como alguno del este gobierno en un futuro termina en la trena, tu rite, rite...



En el patíbulo, deberían terminar. En pleno. Y unos cuantos de los que ya no están en funciones.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

Por cierto...el euribor ya está en el 0,6%.
Va como los rusos, metiendo la puntita y avisando.
El desastre que se cierne sobre la Economía Española es espectacular.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto...el euribor ya está en el 0,6%.
> Va como los rusos, metiendo la puntita y avisando.
> El desastre que se cierne sobre la Economía Española es espectacular.



Y el rublo no había estado a ese precio tan bajo desde 2018. Pero... no sé a cuanto han estado en este tiempo los intereses, ni tampoco los límites en compras fuera. Pero para el ciudadano normal, salvo si han subido los intereses no se va a notar mucho.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jun 2022)

t.me/rpd_en/134

*Сommandante de la resistencia clandestina ucraniana dejada detrás de las líneas rusas en Kherson,*
_* dice en una conferencia de prensa que renuncia a su cargo, y condena al govenrment ucraniano.

"Con la presencia rusa aquí, los habitantes de Kherson reciben una atención que nunca recibieron *_
*de las autoridades que gobernaban antes",*


----------



## juanfer (9 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y el ferry Alicante-Oran tambien se ira a la quiebra, el dinero cobrado en Argelia no podra salir del pais !!!.



Será una buena noticia para Alicante.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jun 2022)

juanfer dijo:


> Será una buena noticia para Alicante.



Los calabozos de la PN estan siempre a tope de argelinos...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los mercenarios British?. ¿Los cuelgan o los indultan?.
> 
> No pregunto si lo merecen o no, sino cuál es vuestra opinión de lo que sucederá. Mi NPI.



No son prisioneros de guerra porque no hay ninguna guerra declarada. Ni siquiera Ucrania ha declarado la guerra a Rusia.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> el mapa que tiene detras alguien sabe la diferencia entre las lineas verdes y azules (son los gaseoductos de dos empresas) o ¿son oleoductos y gaseoductos?



Lo amarillo es en proyecto, el azul lo realizado.

El mapa esta en este artículo:








La península ibérica se postula como planta de gasificación y retaguardia política y económica de Europa - El Trapezio


El debate sobre el gas en Europa ha pasado de ser un problema de alza de precios, que afectaba al coste de vida, a ser un problema de posible estrangulamiento de suministro. Dada la escalada económica de la Unión Europea contra Putin, se supone que antes de que el ruso utilice armas nucleares...




eltrapezio.eu




[/QUOTE]
pues no debe estar muy modernizado ese mapa ya que el gaseoducto a argelia ya esta construido...


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2022)

*Off-topìc curioso*

Aglomeraciones - no exactamente los lindes legales de la ciudad - más grandes de Europa desde el 7500 AC hasta el 2020 DC


----------



## alnitak (9 Jun 2022)

buaaaa como me voy a poner a comprar casitas dd oligarcas rusos ppr aqui....
The Minister of Justice of Latvia said that by June 17 he had instructed to develop a law allowing the seizure of property of Russia and Belarus.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Desgraciadamente el sistema por el que ahora se escala a los partidos te garantiza que siempre estará al frente lo más mediocre posible ... Hay que deber muchos favores y chupar muchas pollas para llegar a ser concejal de pueblo en el PSOE y PP actuales, así que imaginate para ser presidente.



La democracia ha degenerado en un monstruo vomitivo. No queda ni rastro de los ideales que la sostienen. Aunque empiezo a dudar de si alguna vez ha sido algo más que una colosal mentira. 

Un sistema que pone a puto matón de discoteca en la presidencia del gobierno necesariamente está muy enfermo.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jun 2022)

@Zhukov


----------



## Mitrofán (9 Jun 2022)

K0laps0 dijo:


> Lo nuevo no siempre ha mejorado lo anterior, tras el auge y caída de la cultura griega y romana llegó la edad media, con un declive cultural terrible. Luego se recuperó pero tardaron siglos.



la edad media no fue un *declive cultural* fue una *revolución cultural* propiciada por la expansión y desarrollo del cristianismo y el choque con culturas del exterior del imperio. en este caso concreto lo nuevo mejoró sensiblemente lo anterior. occidente nació en la edad media.

luego está el mito culturista del "renacimiento".


----------



## piru (9 Jun 2022)

Rusa de Jersón explicando la situación allí.




t.me/c/1673209744/3729

Y sí, ya lo sé, muertos, todos muertos en vida.


----------



## NPI (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cualquier noticia que da un usuario con banderita ucronazi en su perfil, es más falsa que el coño de Begoño.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto...el euribor ya está en el 0,6%.
> Va como los rusos, metiendo la puntita y avisando.
> El desastre que se cierne sobre la Economía Española es espectacular.



¿solo sobre la economía española ?


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Joder, parasitan al ciudadano estadounidense y a todos los que pueden del resto del mundo.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2022)

Vaya, qué mala suerte...se ha quemado la terminal de Gas de Texas, que curiosamente le servía a Europa casi el 20% del gas...
3 semanitas cerrada...  

El precio del gas se dispara ante una probable caída de los envíos de GNL de Estados Unidos a Europa


----------



## delhierro (9 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que no lees,y metes la pata prenda....me refiero al territorio ocupado por los rusos joio.



jojojo así que lo que han ocupado los rusos es como luxemburgo ¿ no ? Joder, encima sacas pecho. 

Tienen entre el 20%-30% de Ucrania que es como un 20% más grande que España. Tu fanatismo te lleva al ridiculo.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya, qué mala suerte...se ha quemado la terminal de Gas de Texas, que curiosamente le servía a Europa casi el 20% del gas...
> 3 semanitas cerrada...
> 
> El precio del gas se dispara ante una probable caída de los envíos de GNL de Estados Unidos a Europa



Vaya por Dios! Habrá que pasar de los gUSAnos y entrar a negociar amigablemente con Putin desde Europa.

Por cierto, esto no va a parar hasta que no se consigan igualar el coste de las llamadas "energias verdes" (fotovoltaica y eolica, y que es un disparate su coste ya de momento) y las energias de fuentes fósiles.

Parece cada vez más claro que este es el plan, y ni que tenga que irse medio mundo a tomar por el culo (Europa en su totalidad incluida, por supuesto).


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Jun 2022)

Para este verano el primer País en caer en este nuevo juego de potencias va a ser España.


España será el primer país en ir a la quiebra de Europa: La subida de Eurobonos, precios de combustible y el corte del flujo de gas, ha condenado a España.

Nosotros seremos el primer país del los aliados en caer, todo al buen servicio de Usa.


----------



## pemebe (9 Jun 2022)

Informacion ucraniana:

*Los rusos tuvieron un éxito parcial cerca de dos pueblos en el Donbás - el informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
JUEVES, 9 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 19:21


DENYS KARLOVSKYI - JUEVES, 9 JUNIO 2022, 19:21

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas han tenido un éxito parcial en la ofensiva en las zonas de Komyshuvakha y Roty.

Fuente: informe vespertino del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a las 18 horas del 9 de junio 

Cita: *"El enemigo ha tenido un éxito parcial en las zonas de los asentamientos de Komyshuvakha y Roty.*

En las afueras del noroeste del pueblo de Toshkivka, los soldados ucranianos rechazaron con éxito un asalto enemigo.

*Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas no han emprendido ninguna acción en el frente de Sloviansk, tratando de afianzarse en las fronteras ya controladas. El objetivo principal de los agresores es reponer existencias y reagrupar unidades. Realizaron bombardeos de artillería a lo largo de la línea del frente.*

En la zona de la ciudad de Dolyna, las unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania infligieron daños por fuego a la concentración de personal y equipo militar de los invasores. Se están aclarando los detalles sobre las pérdidas sufridas por el ejército ruso.

En el frente de Sievierodonetsk, los ocupantes llevaron a cabo operaciones de asalto en la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk utilizando unidades de artillería, pero no tuvieron éxito. Los combates continúan en la zona". 

Detalles: *En el frente de Bakhmut, las tropas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles sobre Kramatorsk. Los ocupantes realizaron un reconocimiento aéreo cerca de Nahirne para identificar las rutas de despliegue y los puntos débiles en la línea de defensa de las unidades ucranianas.* En particular, se registraron drones de los agresores en el cielo de Kramatorsk y Pokrovsk.

*En las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas están reforzando sus líneas defensivas, disparando desde múltiples sistemas de lanzacohetes y artillería*.

*El ejército ruso sigue disparando contra los defensores ucranianos en el norte de Kharkiv.*

*En las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy continúa el bombardeo con morteros y armas ligeras de las zonas fronterizas. Los ocupantes también están realizando reconocimientos con drones.

No hay cambios significativos en los frentes de Lyman, Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivka o Zaporizhzhia.

La inteligencia militar ucraniana señala que las unidades del ejército bielorruso siguen situadas en las fronteras norte de Ucrania con Bielorrusia.* De forma rotativa, los militares bielorrusos siguen realizando tareas de cobertura de las zonas fronterizas en las provincias de Brest y Gomel.

A los residentes locales no se les permite entrar en los bosques de la zona fronteriza, para evitar que se revele la ubicación del equipo y el personal militar bielorruso.

Se están tomando medidas para reclutar voluntarios para la llamada "milicia popular" de Bielorrusia. Se convoca a los residentes locales a las comisarías militares, donde se les convence de crear estas formaciones.


----------



## quinciri (9 Jun 2022)

Todo obra y culpa de Putin ... y aunque no hubiera "invadido Ucrania".
No entiendo estas dudas a estas alturas de la pelicula ...  

Por cierto, creo que el arquitecto ha abierto un hilo con la pelicula de que a Putin le quedan dos dias, o algo así ...


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Rusa de Jersón explicando la situación allí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084817
> 
> ...



Estamos muertos


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que los rusos presentan como la toma de Sviatohirsk no es sino una exitosa evacuación de esa población por parte de las gloriosas fuerzas armadas ucranianas. No os dejéis engañar.



La gracia es que seguramente sea cierto que se han retirado. El problema para los ucras es que, retirada tras retirada, la pinza se cierra


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

Aún vamos a tener un buen día ..


----------



## Teuro (10 Jun 2022)

Vamos a repasar un poco de historia:

Imaginemos un imperio tan inmenso que en sus dominios "nunca se ponía el sol", ese imperio estaba básicamente despoblado, en un mundo lleno de enemigos por doquier y, a pesar de tener una enorme cantidad de petróleo y gas natural recursos mineros que le permitían financiarse de forma "infinita", esta no llegada de la manera suficiente y el imperio estaba pésimamente mal gestionado debido sus innumerables localizaciones, guerras, conflictos y el gasto excesivo en nukes una flota más o menos decente, la segunda del mundo se decía en aquel entonces. Otros problemas del Imperio era que tenía un sistema dictatorial absolutista controlado por un déspota y tremendamente influenciado por Kirill el fundamentalismo católico, es decir, un sistema diametralmente opuesto a "la modernidad".

Ese "Imperio" tenia un contrincante temible, la anglosfera Pérfica Albión que tenía mayor capacidad industrial, tecnológica y comercial. Ante esta tesitura no hubo más remedio que aliarnos con el enemigo de mi enemigo, y para ello hicimos una relación de "apoyo infinito" contra nuestro contrincante con la nación más importante del momento: China Francia, gobernada por el autoproclamado "El Emperador". Juntos, el Imperio más Francia serían los dueños del mundo puesto que uno daba el territorio y recursos, y el otro la tecnología y población, de forma que ante la insistencia del Emperador se originó un conflicto entre el Imperio y La Pérfida. Llegado el momento se vio como el Imperio no podía con la Perfida, así que el Emperador ofreció su ejército para invadir al molesto aliado de La Pérfida adyacente a la metrópolis del imperio y pegado al "Este" como un grano en el culo, de esta forma el inmenso ejército del emperador entró en el Imperio para invadir al perrito faldero de La Pérfida: Europa Portugal, pero ahí la sorpresa. El Emperador no quería derrotar a Europa Portugal, sino anexionarse el Imperio.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la edad media no fue un *declive cultural* fue una *revolución cultural* propiciada por la expansión y desarrollo del cristianismo y el choque con culturas del exterior del imperio. en este caso concreto lo nuevo mejoró sensiblemente lo anterior. occidente nació en la edad media.
> 
> luego está el mito culturista del "renacimiento".



Con matices, la edad media no, no fue tan terrible como la pintan.
Cierto que en la edad media nació "Europa". Desde sus naciones más importantes hasta la universidad o la música clásica.... 
Pero que mejoró al mundo clásico.... En una ciudad como Pompeya, de tamaño medio tirando a pequeño, la gran mayoría de la población sabía leer y escribir al menos lo básico, como bien prueban los grafitos o las tablillas con mensajes cortos.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Peak oil : Se alcanza el máximo de producción posible y a partir de aquí cada vez se produce menos
> 
> La vaca no puede dar más leche
> 
> ...



Y sin embargo no hay "falta" de combustibles fósiles, sino que sobra ... gente.


----------



## Besarionis (10 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Que Santa Lucia te conserve la poca vista que te queda (y entendederas tambien).



Bueno, yo diría que es una ironía, inspirada en la "información" de los mass mierda. O, al menos, mi zankeo se lo di como tal.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, el Presidente Polaco está muuuuy nervioso.
Extremadamente nervioso.
Por algo será...

El presidente polaco estalla contra las llamadas de Scholz y Macron a Putin: “¿Alguien le habló así a Hitler durante la II Guerra Mundial?”


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, el Presidente Polaco está muuuuy nervioso.
> Extremadamente nervioso.
> Por algo será...
> 
> El presidente polaco estalla contra las llamadas de Scholz y Macron a Putin: “¿Alguien le habló así a Hitler durante la II Guerra Mundial?”



Comparar la segunda guerra mundial con esto... Así estamos... Niños de 15 años al mando de países enteros....


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

Aquí no tienen ni puta idea del cabreo monumental que tienen en Alemania. Y se están preparando.

Sigan creyendo que es la putilla de Moscú.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Sí sí, como la de 2300 Armata que se ha quedado en menos de 40.
> 
> Yo no tengo nada en contra de Rusia, de hecho pienso que Europa debería gestionar de forma más inteligente la asociación con Rusia, pero no estoy tan ciego como para no darme cuenta de que la tecnología militar Rusia está resultando ser mucho humo.
> Primero tienen que demostrar mucho más de lo que están demostrando y entonces me creeré que su tecnología es maravillosa etc. De momento, todo humo.
> ...



Parece que si Rusia fuera una charcutera sería de esas que tienen mucho "Powerpoint" y fabrica "Vaporware".


----------



## piru (10 Jun 2022)

Tiktokero ukro grabando su último video. Me da hasta pena, son carne de cañón.




t.me/Ukr_G_M/5123


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vamos a repasar un poco de historia:
> 
> Imaginemos un imperio tan inmenso que en sus dominios "nunca se ponía el sol", ese imperio estaba básicamente despoblado, en un mundo lleno de enemigos por doquier y, a pesar de tener una enorme cantidad de petróleo y gas natural recursos mineros que le permitían financiarse de forma "infinita", esta no llegada de la manera suficiente y el imperio estaba pésimamente mal gestionado debido sus innumerables localizaciones, guerras, conflictos y el gasto excesivo en nukes una flota más o menos decente, la segunda del mundo se decía en aquel entonces. Otros problemas del Imperio era que tenía un sistema dictatorial absolutista controlado por un déspota y tremendamente influenciado por Kirill el fundamentalismo católico, es decir, un sistema diametralmente opuesto a "la modernidad".
> 
> Ese "Imperio" tenia un contrincante temible, la anglosfera Pérfica Albión que tenía mayor capacidad industrial, tecnológica y comercial. Ante esta tesitura no hubo más remedio que aliarnos con el enemigo de mi enemigo, y para ello hicimos una relación de "apoyo infinito" contra nuestro contrincante con la nación más importante del momento: China Francia, gobernada por el autoproclamado "El Emperador". Juntos, el Imperio más Francia serían los dueños del mundo puesto que uno daba el territorio y recursos, y el otro la tecnología y población, de forma que ante la insistencia del Emperador se originó un conflicto entre el Imperio y La Pérfida. Llegado el momento se vio como el Imperio no podía con la Perfida, así que el Emperador ofreció su ejército para invadir al molesto aliado de La Pérfida adyacente a la metrópolis del imperio y pegado al "Este" como un grano en el culo, de esta forma el inmenso ejército del emperador entró en el Imperio para invadir al perrito faldero de La Pérfida: Europa Portugal, pero ahí la sorpresa. El Emperador no quería derrotar a Europa Portugal, sino anexionarse el Imperio.



El Imperio venido a menos ya era colonia de Francia desde un siglo antes. Lo que quería el Emperador era exportar la revolución francesa a la colonia.


----------



## Castellano (10 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> buaaaa como me voy a poner a comprar casitas dd oligarcas rusos ppr aqui....
> The Minister of Justice of Latvia said that by June 17 he had instructed to develop a law allowing the seizure of property of Russia and Belarus.



Testaferro paco manda.
Yo si fuera tu me pondría en contacto con algún ruski, para que las ponga a tu nombre


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, el Presidente Polaco está muuuuy nervioso.
> Extremadamente nervioso.
> Por algo será...
> 
> El presidente polaco estalla contra las llamadas de Scholz y Macron a Putin: “¿Alguien le habló así a Hitler durante la II Guerra Mundial?”



Los polacos desaparecen definitivamente en esta.

y yo que me alegro y empotraría gustoso a chortis polacas a veinte uñas con furia rusina


----------



## Teuro (10 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los indultaran supongo, lo cierto es que si los fusilan al amanecer los siguientes se lo pensarian mucho más.



O peor aun: La guerra se vuelve inhumana. Si Rusia ejecuta a los mercenarios ucranianos, pues Ucrania hará lo propio con los mercenarios prorrusos.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O peor aun: La guerra se vuelve inhumana. Si Rusia ejecuta a los mercenarios ucranianos, pues Ucrania hará lo propio con los mercenarios prorrusos.



Coño ... ya lo hacen sin juicios ni mierdas de esas .... Les sacan los ojos y se mean en los agujeros ....


----------



## Teuro (10 Jun 2022)

radium dijo:


> Ejecución por ahorcamiento transmitida en directo en 3...2....1



Y entonces Ucrania a Wagner o Sirio que pille ...


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O peor aun: La guerra se vuelve inhumana. Si Rusia ejecuta a los mercenarios ucranianos, pues Ucrania hará lo propio con los mercenarios prorrusos.



Hasta ahora, les daban gominolas.


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Comparar la segunda guerra mundial con esto... Así estamos... Niños de 15 años al mando de países enteros....



Eso pensaba.
Políticos nombrando a Hitler como en un foro de internet.
Vaya nivel tienen los limpia váteres.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya sabemos como gobiernan las izquierdas el pais, nos guste o no, VoX es el *unico *partido de derechas en el parlamento español, no hay que comulgar con su programa electoral al 100%, a mi no me convence ni la mitad.
> 
> PD- Es una prueba empirica, si no lo hacen bien dejo de votarles.



Los partidos no son más que delegaciones personalizadas de los intereses de los distintos grupos de poder económico. Nada tienen que ver con los intereses de una nación, del Estado o del pueblo y sólo sirven a sus patrocinadores y amos. Dado que estos amos están totalmente desnaturalizados y desvinculados de la nación de la que extraen su poder y riqueza, las acciones de los partidos jamás tendrán como prioridad el beneficio del país en que que legislan. Son la quintaesencia de la traición por delegación.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Jun 2022)

El Ejército Ruso se ha convertido en una picadora de carne que está triturando lenta y concienzudamente al Ejército Ucraniano. Por cada pérdida rusa , los ukros tienen diez y la desventaja a favor de los rusos , va aumentando por cada día que pasa . El cualquier momento , el Ejército Ucraniano , se va a derrumbar de forma estrepitosa.


----------



## raptors (10 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya se está produciendo en serie. 4 aparatos al año. Pero ese numero se expande gradualmente. Para 2028 tiene que haber fabricados 76 unidades.




*Lo comentaba también* por lo del motor _"Izdeleye 30"_ donde parece que han tenido retrasos...


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso es una percepción ¿Vivieron peor?¿Quien tardó siglos en levantar cabeza? ¿Los pueblos?
> ¿Otros imperios?



Se perdió la organización. La sustituyeron bandas criminales organizadas que se autodenominaron reyes y señores con incapacidad para manejar el alcantarillado, la seguridad en los caminos y el comercio estable. Surgieron numerosas organizaciones paralelas para sobrevivir, los gremiso, muy pareidas a sociedades secretas y mafias, los prostíbulos eran barrios con su propia ley y policía, la Iglesia se centró en proteger sus propiedades creando vasallos y sus propios feudos y eso terminó siendo el germen de la casta de mamarrachos europidos y su complejo de inferioridad que siempre explota sacrficicando gente en guerras.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Claro, estamos tan acostumbrados, lo leemos a diario y nos parece normal y mira lo que piensan fuera de estos chantajes:

Mas o menos viene a decir que las relaciones están rotas, que los argelinos oliéndose la tostada ya habían dejado en suspenso el precio del gas en los próximos meses y que ha sentado de pena que encima se vaya a Bruselas a azuzar a la UE y si se toma ahí alguna medida si que desaparece el gas. Pero que además es ridículo porque ahora el socio es el italiano y no lo va a permitir.

Hombre, yo diría que se la han jugado a los españoles en Bruselas o en Washington pero nunca se sabe. Esto último lo digo sólo yo.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vamos a repasar un poco de historia:
> 
> Imaginemos un imperio tan inmenso que en sus dominios "nunca se ponía el sol", ese imperio estaba básicamente despoblado, en un mundo lleno de enemigos por doquier y, a pesar de tener una enorme cantidad de petróleo y gas natural recursos mineros que le permitían financiarse de forma "infinita", esta no llegada de la manera suficiente y el imperio estaba pésimamente mal gestionado debido sus innumerables localizaciones, guerras, conflictos y el gasto excesivo en nukes una flota más o menos decente, la segunda del mundo se decía en aquel entonces. Otros problemas del Imperio era que tenía un sistema dictatorial absolutista controlado por un déspota y tremendamente influenciado por Kirill el fundamentalismo católico, es decir, un sistema diametralmente opuesto a "la modernidad".
> 
> Ese "Imperio" tenia un contrincante temible, la anglosfera Pérfica Albión que tenía mayor capacidad industrial, tecnológica y comercial. Ante esta tesitura no hubo más remedio que aliarnos con el enemigo de mi enemigo, y para ello hicimos una relación de "apoyo infinito" contra nuestro contrincante con la nación más importante del momento: China Francia, gobernada por el autoproclamado "El Emperador". Juntos, el Imperio más Francia serían los dueños del mundo puesto que uno daba el territorio y recursos, y el otro la tecnología y población, de forma que ante la insistencia del Emperador se originó un conflicto entre el Imperio y La Pérfida. Llegado el momento se vio como el Imperio no podía con la Perfida, así que el Emperador ofreció su ejército para invadir al molesto aliado de La Pérfida adyacente a la metrópolis del imperio y pegado al "Este" como un grano en el culo, de esta forma el inmenso ejército del emperador entró en el Imperio para invadir al perrito faldero de La Pérfida: Europa Portugal, pero ahí la sorpresa. El Emperador no quería derrotar a Europa Portugal, sino anexionarse el Imperio.



Con la salvedad que la capacidad tecnológica e industrial de la pérfida sólo surge a partir de mediados del XIX.


----------



## Castellano (10 Jun 2022)

Como le conocen a Farlopenski, hasta en Estonia 

_Y ¿qué si Ucrania termina dividida en zonas gobernadas por Rusia de un lado y el gobierno legítimo de Kiev al otro? ¿Dónde preferiría vivir?

*"Zelensky no debería ser presidente, él es un drogadicto", *responde la amiga de Viktoria, haciendo eco de la línea partidista expresada por el Kremlin._









Narva, la ciudad fronteriza donde la OTAN y la Unión Europea se encuentran con Rusia - BBC News Mundo


La ciudad, en Estonia, se encuentra al extremo del flanco oriental de la OTAN, por donde miles de ucranianos han pasado huyendo de la guerra.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cuanto más tarde Rusia en rendirse, más duras van a ser las condiciones que imponga Zelensky.



 

Te conozco las ironías habituales, pero con esta la bordaste !!


----------



## raptors (10 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> " Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual."
> Así sea:
> " In 1979, the Soviet Union outlined a need for next-generation fighter aircraft intended to enter service in the 1990s. The project became the I-90 (Russian: И-90, short for: Истребитель 1990–х годов, romanized: _Istrebitel' 1990-kh godov_, lit. 'Fighter of the 1990s') and required the fighter to be "multifunctional" (i.e., multirole) by having substantial ground attack capabilities, and would eventually replace the MiG-29s and Su-27s in frontline tactical aviation service. Two subsequent programmes were designed to meet these requirements: the MFI (Russian: МФИ, short for: Многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель, lit. 'Multifunctional Frontline Fighter') and smaller LFI (Russian: ЛФИ, Л short for: Лёгкий, lit. 'Light'), with conceptual work beginning in 1983 and a planned one-third MFI and two-thirds LFI fleet number ratio.[10][11] Mikoyan was selected to develop the MiG 1.44/1.42 for the MFI.[12] Though not a participant in the MFI, Sukhoi started its own programme in 1983 to " etc.
> 
> ...




_Jaja_ *este perro piensa que los tiempos de URSS-Rusia* son los mismos que su empinador gUSAno... con la limitante de sanciones, dinero y recursos técnicos-humanos.... la URSS-Rusia ha hecho muchisimos mas que otros.. Y aun así, su tecnología aviónica no le pide nada a accidente...

Tan así que en la actualidad ya quisiera ver que nación es el guapo que lo desafíe abiertamente y sin alianzas... jaja nadie se atreve..!!! *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...

pd: el Su-57 estará listo cuando quiera rusia que esté listo... y no lo que diga cualquier opinador mierdilla...


----------



## raptors (10 Jun 2022)

abdecker dijo:


> Ahora mismo este tema tiene el mismo número de páginas que dígitos este año y los rusos siguen sin avanzar menos de medio kilómetro de sus posiciones iniciales.
> Menuda vergüenza de ejército asesino de mierda




*Ladren perros..!!!* mierd@ la que le sacan a tu m@m@... _jajaja_


----------



## raptors (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Leido por la red ante la misma pregunta:
> * "Quiero decir de inmediato que aunque los tres serán condenados a muerte, nadie les fusilará.*
> _* Hasta 2025, hay en la república una moratoria sobre la ejecución de sentencias de muerte. *_
> *Aunque, si fuera necesario, se cancelaría rápidamente"*
> ...




*Según parece* ya les dictaron sentencia...



> El Tribunal Supremo de Donetsk condena a pena máxima a 3 mercenarios
> 
> 
> El Tribunal Supremo de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) dictó la primera sentencia a mercenarios extranjeros. Los británicos Aiden Aslin y Shaun Pinner y el marroquí Saadun Bragim, fueron condenados a la pena máxima.
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (10 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Marriecos ? A ver despertar, son los yanquis los que los que tienen a toda la elite europea cogida por las pelotas. Sanchez ha hecho lo que le manda la embajada. Ahora ni tiene a Iglesias que molestaba un poco en estas cosas. Marruecos...r



Iglesias no molestaba nada de nada, era un simple pastor puesto al frente del rebaño para controlar que ninguna oveja disidente se descarriara.
Y esto es tan evidente que los dueños del rebaño, para mayor chanza, incluso se permitieron ponerle como segundo de a bordl a todo un teniente general de la OTAN.

Esta es nuestra marioneta, es tan marioneta que incluso os enseñamos los hilos de la tramoya, pero como vosotros sois completamente idiotas no importa porque controlamos a tal punto vuestras mentes que aún poniendoos la verdad delante de los ojos sois incapaces de verla, porque estáis obnubilados por vuestra religión ( llamada izquierdismo). Reían en Langley.


----------



## troperker (10 Jun 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> " Si cuentas los años que sea para todos igual."
> Así sea:
> " In 1979, the Soviet Union outlined a need for next-generation fighter aircraft intended to enter service in the 1990s. The project became the I-90 (Russian: И-90, short for: Истребитель 1990–х годов, romanized: _Istrebitel' 1990-kh godov_, lit. 'Fighter of the 1990s') and required the fighter to be "multifunctional" (i.e., multirole) by having substantial ground attack capabilities, and would eventually replace the MiG-29s and Su-27s in frontline tactical aviation service. Two subsequent programmes were designed to meet these requirements: the MFI (Russian: МФИ, short for: Многофункциональный фронтовой истребитель, lit. 'Multifunctional Frontline Fighter') and smaller LFI (Russian: ЛФИ, Л short for: Лёгкий, lit. 'Light'), with conceptual work beginning in 1983 and a planned one-third MFI and two-thirds LFI fleet number ratio.[10][11] Mikoyan was selected to develop the MiG 1.44/1.42 for the MFI.[12] Though not a participant in the MFI, Sukhoi started its own programme in 1983 to " etc.
> 
> ...



pero que tiene que ver que rusia cuenta con solo 6 su-57 si ves todos sus programas de armas siempre han empezado con pocos numeros
lo mismo paso con los su-34 su-35 etc
piden al inicio pocos luego realizan pruebas de ahi compran otras decenas se termina el contrato y continuan firmando otras decenas mas
nunca firman contratos por centenares de un solo golpe
y lo mismo para sistemas como pantsir s-400 iskander etc
incluso en el tema de vehiculos de combate siempre es asi

nada nuevo
hay retrasos es lo normal en todos los proyectos de aviones y ausn asi nunca salen con todo lo que se planeaba y eso es para todos
hay piezas en el su-57 que se han mejorado como reduccion de peso en algunos componente que pasaron de 300 kilos a 100 kilos
o ahorro de energia o tamaño etc

mencionas del sustituto del su-57 a cual te refieres al de sexta generacion
pues todos ya estan desarrollando o estudiando aviones de sexta generacion donde esta el problema
nadie ha pensando en sustituir al su-57
en cambio al f-35 a tenido que revivir al f.15 modernizado

los mismos fabricantes de armas de los eeuu si ves sus desarrollos de armas en sus videos por computadora puedes aprciar que ni ellos confian en la furtividad
y en los videos claramente se observa que para enfrentarse a sistemas defensivos de misiles
tratan de usar decoys para simplemente la saturacion de los sistemas lanzando lluvia de decoys y misiles para machacar as defensas como s-400 etc
lo dicen en sus propias simulaciones por video

el caso del f-35 es critico porque ha salido con demasiado errores mas de los que tenia el f-22 que han decadas despues no solucionaron
con todo el dinero que hubieran gastado en el f-35 se contruia cientos de f-22
o miles de f18 que me parece un excelente avion
y si los fabricantes de armas en eeuu presentan los decoys para que entonces se invirtio tanto en lo stealth como maximo exponente en un f-35 delicado
lo mejor era usar un avion como el f18 y poner decoys algunos y a otros misiles para atacar y listo
una inversion en desarrollar un f-35 que no cumple con muchas cosas planificadas
mejor perfeccionaban al f-22 o al f18 y listo

creo que es evidente el inmenso robo de la industria armamentistica de eeuu a su poblacion
y no solo pasa en el tema del f-35 sino en otros proyectos tanto maritimos como de vehiculos terrestres etc


los su-57 no basan en ser super rstealth debido al desarrollo de radares avanza mucho y la nueva generacion de la que ya todos estan estudiando tanto chinos rusos eeuu los stealth es algo ya no relevante a futuro
solo piden un su57 con una firma de radar reducido y listo y seguiran con su doctrina de estacionar los aviones afuera con lluvia nieve etc
el f-22 f-35 necesitan hangares 5 estrellas jajaja temperatura especial etc

no se porque mencionas de ponerse al dia con occidente
en occidente solo esta eeuu y listo el resto no pinta nada
depende en casi todo lo esencial de eeuu el resto de los paises del mundo libre jajaja

la ventaja de eeuu sobre el resto de los paises del mundo es la impresion de dinero y los beneficios que recibe de vivir de lso recursos de otros
con todo el dinero que genera puede subsidiar a todos las empresas con dinero regalado y estas a su vez invertir en infinidad de proyectos qu
algo que muchos otros paises no pueden hacer
los rusos viven de los que tienen y con sanciones y todo desde la caida de la urss han logrado muchas cosas
y les falta mucho mas por desarrollarse y es ahi donde tienen su ventaja son todo un mercado a desarrollar
el resto de paises europeos como digo no han desarrollado nada relevante y eso que tienen todas las ventajas de capitales y sin sanciones
alemania se salvaria pero el resto de paises de pende fuertemente de eeuu
es la realidad

lo mas gracioso que mencionas es lo de la india era socio tecnologico jajajajaja
la india solo aportaba dinero
y para la india se desarrollaria un avion de dos asientos basado en el su-57 que ahorita no me acuerdo el nombre fgfa creo no me acuerdo bien
los indios querian que se les tranfiriera muchas de las cosas desarrolladas del su-57 algo que los rusos dijeron no
y por lo tanto se retiraron del proyecto los de la india
lo cual me parece bien

los indios siempre quieren mas es como cuando querian que los rusos compraran el brahmos
un misil que segun ellos han desarrollado jajaja

cuando el brahmos es la version de exportacion del onyx ruso
para que diablos los rusos quieren el brahmos si tienen el onyx los indios son bien graciosos
todo en el brahmos motor sistema de guia etc son de origen ruso

estan como los ucranianos que piensan que gracias a ellos rusia se desarrollo
jajaja
esos que viven en la zona occidental de ucrania son unos alucinados no se que fumaran

ahora mencionas municio inteligente pues no se ha que te refieres con eso
espero que sepas cuales son las variantes de misiles rusos y bombas
o simplemente estas hablando desde tu escasa informacion sobre el tema
simplemente visita las paginas de los fabricantes y listo
estan en cirilico pero los puedes traducir muy facilmente al ingles o español
aunque seria mejor al ingles

esa tonteria de comparar la economia de italia españa con la rusa
por pbi nominal
jajaja
con las sanciones impuestas a rusia
italia españa etc no sostienen sus economia

en rusia con un pbi mas pequeo se contruye mayor infraestructura que en italia y españa
y eso que rusia es enormemente corrupta nos dice el mundo libre

y entonces como en italia o españa que derepente no se neceesitan tanta infraestructura como en rusia porque seguro son mas desarrollados
entonces donde esta el dinero que se ahorran italia españa etc porque tienen tantas deudas y solo viven del prestamo sus gobiernos y muchas de sus empresas
y son paises que no tienen sanciones y tienen la ventajas que rusia no tiene

donde esta el dinero
jajajaja


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (10 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El Ejército Ruso se ha convertido en una picadora de carne que está triturando lenta y concienzudamente al Ejército Ucraniano. Por cada pérdida rusa , los ukros tienen diez y la desventaja a favor de los rusos , va aumentando por cada día que pasa . El cualquier momento , el Ejército Ucraniano , se va a derrumbar de forma estrepitosa.



Repiten mucho eso de que en 70 días han ocupado un territorio no mayor a Luxenburgo, o según otros a Bélgica, un fracaso mas o menos. Lo que parece es que los rusos tienen otro objetivo mas siniestro: eliminar la fuerza viva del ejército ucraniano. Según informes han "desaparecido" 200 mil hombres de ese ejército; supongo entre muertos, heridos, capturados y desertores (muchos desertores). Y lo que clama Zelenski es mas combatientes, no solo armas mejores; tendrán que cubrir las bajas con voluntarios de otras nacionalidades ¿De África? Porque parece que en ese continente sobra gente.


----------



## alexforum (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Claro, estamos tan acostumbrados, lo leemos a diario y nos parece normal y mira lo que piensan fuera de estos chantajes:
> 
> Mas o menos viene a decir que las relaciones están rotas, que los argelinos oliéndose la tostada ya habían dejado en suspenso el precio del gas en los próximos meses y que ha sentado de pena que encima se vaya a Bruselas a azuzar a la UE y si se toma ahí alguna medida si que desaparece el gas. Pero que además es ridículo porque ahora el socio es el italiano y no lo va a permitir.
> 
> Hombre, yo diría que se la han jugado a los españoles en Bruselas o en Washington pero nunca se sabe. Esto último lo digo sólo yo.



Sanchez no es gilipollas, es bastante listo. Todo esto no es por que el sea tonto sino porque es un traidor.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Los gurus del pensamiento imperial en Washington creían que las sanciones aplastarían a Rusia 
y provocarían una revuelta de los oligarcas. Y, además, que los 'millones de rusos' adoradores
de EEUU desde la distancia, y Navalniystas acerrimos, llevarían al podium el retorno de Yeltsin

Y la OTAN estaba de acuerdo con ese análisis. Con gente así defendiéndo "valores" europeos,
no hacen falta rusos para suicidarse.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los españoles son como todo el mundo: vagos, pendencieros, egoistas, sinvergüenzas y solo quieren comer, beber, cagar, mear, follar y dormir tranquilos. A lo mejor somos un poco peores que nuestros vecinos cercanos por los 40 años de franquismo, que hizo una especie de selección natural inversa y degeneró un poco la raza, pero eso se arregla con tiempo.
> 
> Si todo el mundo fuera trabajador, solidario, honrado y pensara con la cabeza en vez de con las tripas o el pito, el mundo no sería la mierda que es.



Vamos que no sabes ni por donde te da el aire....

Vaya sinfonia de despropositos llevas en estos ultimos dias...tu y el sentido comun...agua y el aceite.

Aun vivimos de la herencia del ciudadano creado por el franquismo.

Ciudadano que ha sido destruido por personajes...como la de las "cosas muy chulas".


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, el Presidente Polaco está muuuuy nervioso.
> Extremadamente nervioso.
> Por algo será...
> 
> El presidente polaco estalla contra las llamadas de Scholz y Macron a Putin: “¿Alguien le habló así a Hitler durante la II Guerra Mundial?”



El presidente polaco es un altavoz de otro presidente ...


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Claro, estamos tan acostumbrados, lo leemos a diario y nos parece normal y mira lo que piensan fuera de estos chantajes:
> 
> Mas o menos viene a decir que las relaciones están rotas, que los argelinos oliéndose la tostada ya habían dejado en suspenso el precio del gas en los próximos meses y que ha sentado de pena que encima se vaya a Bruselas a azuzar a la UE y si se toma ahí alguna medida si que desaparece el gas. Pero que además es ridículo porque ahora el socio es el italiano y no lo va a permitir.
> 
> Hombre, yo diría que se la han jugado a los españoles en Bruselas o en Washington pero nunca se sabe. Esto último lo digo sólo yo.



Pero es que no somos socios?? Es que la UE no va a presionar a Argelia para que cumpla sus acuerdos ?? Pués si ya le permitían a Marruecos hacer lo que le salía de sin meterse en problemas fijate tu que lo que diga España .... Lo llevo diciendo años ser un país endeudado que depende de la gracia del BCE es lo que tiene que pierdes toda la soberania en todo tipo de circunstancias ... Que toca ceder el gas a Europa, alla que vamos, que hay que mandar Leopard, los primeros, que hay que reconocer la soberania del Sahara para que el socio del socio este feliz corremos sin dudarlo porque a la hora de la verdad todas nuestras decisiones estan condicionadas por ser el pedigüeño del barrio .. España no tenía una economía potente pero cuando llego la crisis y se endeudo hasta las cejas cometió el peor error de su historia y aunque en ese momento nohabí alternativa seguir por ese camino de seguir endeudandose ha sido suicida.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Repiten mucho eso de que en 70 días han ocupado un territorio no mayor a Luxenburgo, o según otros a Bélgica, un fracaso mas o menos. Lo que parece es que los rusos tienen otro objetivo mas siniestro: eliminar la fuerza viva del ejército ucraniano. Según informes han "desaparecido" 200 mil hombres de ese ejército; supongo entre muertos, heridos, capturados y desertores (muchos desertores). Y lo que clama Zelenski es mas combatientes, no solo armas mejores; tendrán que cubrir las bajas con voluntarios de otras nacionalidades ¿De África? Porque parece que en ese continente sobra gente.



De la Luna y Marte....


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El presidente polaco es un altavoz de otro presidente ...



Pero además especialmente motivado y garrulo. 
Otros "alternativos al globalismo" como vox....


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Pues de repente los ucranianos parece que se han convertido en Sirios ... La UE tiene un problema con los refugiados, otro problema con el gas y el petroleo de las sanciones, otro problema con el gasto armaméntistico y esos problemas se solucionaban a base de BCE pero ahora con la inflación ya no es tan sencillo hacerlo ...


----------



## Octubrista (10 Jun 2022)

Es la forma de obligarles a regresar, sean hombres o mujeres, en Ucrania la falta de remeros en muchos sectores debe de estar lastrando aún más la economía, deben de estar faltando desde tenderas, a ingenieros, pasando por camioneros, mecánicos, etc.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

La batalla se acerca a Slavyansk


La situación en Donbass persiste en la extrema dificultad que supone para las partes en conflicto avanzar en terrenos tan poblados y el peligro que implica para la población, no solo la residente e…




slavyangrad.es











La batalla se acerca a Slavyansk


10/06/2022


La situación en Donbass persiste en la extrema dificultad que supone para las partes en conflicto avanzar en terrenos tan poblados y el peligro que implica para la población, no solo la residente en lugares en los que ahora mismo se produce la batalla, sino en ciudades que se encuentran en la retaguardia. Como ha ocurrido a diario a lo largo de la última semana, las tropas ucranianas continuaron realizando ataques de artillería contra zonas residenciales de la ciudad de Donetsk. Los daños materiales y las víctimas mortales se acumulan a diario con una persistencia de ataques ucranianos que no se recordaba desde 2015, cuando el aeropuerto de la capital era aún un foco de la batalla.

Ayer, a los habituales bombardeos de Donetsk se sumó un fuerte ataque a la ciudad de Stajanov, en la RPL desde 2015. Es ahí donde Ucrania acusa a la compañía de seguridad privada Wagner -cuyos soldados están teniendo cierto protagonismo en el avance ruso y republicano desde la zona de Popasnaya y en la lucha por Severodonetsk- de tener su base. Y allí se decía que había llegado el día anterior su dueño, Evgeny Prigozhin. Sin embargo, como ocurre en otras ciudades de Donbass que se encuentran en la retaguardia, el ataque de artillería golpeó la zona residencial de Stajanov. Según la RPL, murieron 13 civiles.

Los innegables -aunque lentos- avances rusos en la zona central de Donbass durante las últimas semanas han hecho imposible ignorar la difícil situación en la que se encuentra el Ejército Ucraniano e incluso la prensa occidental comienza a preguntarse cuáles son las bajas reales que han sufrido las tropas de Kiev. Sin embargo, esos avances en Donbass no serán definitivos hasta que la RPL consiga capturar Lisichansk (situada en altura, lo que facilita su defensa) y la RPD capture el nudo de comunicaciones de Artyomovsk y se cierre el cerco sobre Slavyansk.

Excesivamente ansiosa por recuperar Slavyansk, donde comenzó a formarse realmente la milicia en 2014, la RPD anunció ayer el inicio de la batalla por la ciudad. En Donbass, las distancias son escasas, por lo que la cercanía de las tropas rusas tanto desde el norte como el noreste es evidente. Sin embargo, aún son muchas las dificultades que las tropas rusas y de la RPD tendrán que sortear para llegar a un punto en el que se pueda hablar del inicio de la batalla, que aún se encuentra en la fase de preparación.



Así lo reflejaba ayer _Rybar_:

Por la tarde [del jueves] han aparecido mensajes en las redes sociales sobre el inicio de la batalla por Slavyansk. No es completamente cierto: por el momento, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas solo están luchando en los alrededores y avanzan gradualmente hacia la aglomeración urbana [de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, la zona más poblada de la parte de Donbass aún bajo control de Ucrania-_Ed_].

Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han expulsado completamente al enemigo de la margen izquierda del río Seversky Donets. Se ha expulsado al Ejército ucraniano de todo el territorio situado entre Izium [región de Járkov] y Rubezhnoe [Lugansk].

Con la captura de Krasny Liman y Svyatogorsk, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en todos los alrededores de Slavyansk se encuentran ya dentro del rango de tiro de la artillería rusa.

Las unidades de los 20ª y 35ª Ejércitos Combinados avanzan desde el oeste hacia Slavyansk. La batalla continúa en la zona de Bogoroduchnoe y Krasnopole, así como en las afueras de Novonikolaevsk. Se están produciendo duros enfrentamientos en los bosques que se encuentran en esta zona activa de operaciones.

Avanzar desde el norte, desde Krasny Liman, hacia Raygorodka se complica notablemente por la necesidad de forzar el paso del río y construir un pontón [algo en lo que las tropas rusas han sido especialmente vulnerables en anteriores intentos de cruzar el Seversky Donets].

No hay información confirmada sobre una cabeza de puente en la margen derecha del Seversky Donets ni sobre la toma de control sobre el monasterio Svyatogorsk Lavra por parte de la Federación Rusa. A juzgar por señales indirectas, el territorio del monasterio ha quedado convertido en una zona neutral para evitar la batalla y la destrucción de este monumento.

En el futuro inmediato, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continuarán sus ataques hacia Novonikolaevka, Nikolsky y Krestische para alcanzar la estratégica ciudad de Slavyansk por el oeste. La intensidad de los ataques con misiles y artillería sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los alrededores de la aglomeración urbana que forman Slavyansk y Kramatorsk también aumentará.

Todo parece indicar que la lucha por Slavyansk será decisiva para el devenir de la batalla por Donbass, que marcará también el desarrollo general de la guerra. Rusia trata de avanzar sobre las posiciones ucranianas en numerosas zonas del frente, ahora que, por el momento, Ucrania no cuenta aún con los sistemas de artillería pesada para disparar a mayor distancia que espera recibir de sus aliados. Sin embargo, las escasas distancias existentes entre las partes en conflicto hace innecesarios esos sistemas: como demuestra a diario estos días, la artillería ucraniana o de origen soviético y la escasa artillería occidental de que dispone actualmente es capaz de infligir serios daños a la población civil de las ciudades de Donbass.


----------



## visaman (10 Jun 2022)

señores se comenta que para este verano o será en octubre el litro gasoil estará a 3€ asi que la gasolina un poco mas, entonces la política del merme alcanzara su cenit y el paquete de pringless tendrá solo 3 patatas, preveo hordas de venas hinchadas y cabreos masivos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Jun 2022)

*"Parece que ahora es nuestro turno de recuperar nuestras tierras": Putin lanza una amenaza velada a Suecia y se compara con Pedro el Grande*


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, por eso Luxemburgo es pobrísimo, oiga.....



Esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... tú debes creer que aquí no sabemos quíen es Luxemburgo y el porqué es quíen es... por lo menos podías poner a Suiza, que siendo un puñetero emporio financiero, tiene una cierta cantidad de empresas y de nivel... porqué no me dijiste Irlanda, puestos a decir o mejor todavía Hong-Kong... o yo que sé en su día Libano...

Todas, incluida Suiza pivotan en lo mismo; hoy Madrid copiando al Pais Vasco y a nivel español está en un escenario igual... 

No me tomes por un imbecil integral... pero qué cohones piensa gente como tú, que TODOS TENEMOS VUESTRO PUTO NIVEL DE ECONOMÍA???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mira Gibraltar, con dos cohones... hasta tanqueros en alta mar protegidos y sin aguas territoriales o con la guardia civil amedrentada...

Ni te cuento el revuelo que se generó con Jesús Gil cuando quiso poner el pié en Ceuta y Melilla, porqué chavalín pasó eso????!!!!!!!...

Ni puta idea teneis de lo que hablais y OS ATREVEIS a venir a un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA a decir SANDECES... NO ME HODAS...


----------



## visaman (10 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El Ejército Ruso se ha convertido en una picadora de carne que está triturando lenta y concienzudamente al Ejército Ucraniano. Por cada pérdida rusa , los ukros tienen diez y la desventaja a favor de los rusos , va aumentando por cada día que pasa . El cualquier momento , el Ejército Ucraniano , se va a derrumbar de forma estrepitosa.



si peor eso deriva de las teorías moderna del estratega español y gran táctico, Jose Mota, de entrada están aplicando la estrategia del merme de a poquitos que te roe vivo, lo peor vendrá cuando apliquen Bartolo 30 cm Violador de camioneros de Mercamadrid .


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se dan cuenta que ejecutando a prisioneros solo van a conseguir que los ucranianos luchen con más fuerzas, y eviten a cualquier precio entregarse?
> 
> Y ojo, que esto no es una ejecución hecha por algún soldado ruso de mala hostia, está hecha por un tribunal de un estado títere de Rusia!




Mira que lo repito una y otra vez, ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

NO ESTAN EJECUTANDO PRISIONEROS... están subiendo los precios de los MERCENARIOS... que ya sé que no lo entiendes, pero PUTIN y Rusia sí... lo hicieron en Siria, lo están repitiendo aquí... y a la par, están dejando muy clarito que o sales de las bolsas en los famosos autobuses sirios, o si te mantienes NO TE VAN a liberar ningún país del MUNDO...

Cuanto cuesta un MERCENARIO... pues con esa ejecución acaban de subir el precio que QUIENES LOS CONTRATAN tendrán que pagar...

Qué no lo entiendes???... DEBIERAS, porque quienes echamos pestes por financiar este absurdo, sabemos que medidas como estas NOS LLEVAN A LA PUTA RUINA... a nosotros, no a Rusia...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)

Vaya… si la historia del británico es esta, no mola nada.

Si tienes doble nacionalidad y eres tropa regular, digo yo que no se te puede considerar soldado de fortuna.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)

(es Orwell, para quien no lo pille)


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ... y *le dijo al clapham que la energia ilimitada existe*...



Un pequeño secretillo, que tu amigo el banquero parece no saber... y debería, pero... 

Si la energía tendiese a infinito y dado que la energía es la base de la existencia del ser humano, cada uno de nosotros seríamos ricos y por tanto quíen trabajaría???

Hombre cabe la posibilidad de que ese almacén de semillas... o que las famosas vacunas... o...









In Time (2011)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Ambientada en una sociedad futura. El hallazgo de una fórmula contra el envejecimiento trae consigo no sólo superpoblación, sino también la transformación del tiempo en moneda de cambio que permite ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Conste que no soy conspiranoico y de todo esto no creo, pero... las cosas como son...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2022)

Listado de Éxitos de Europa hasta el momento:

1) Millones de refugiados ucranianos (con su consiguiente gasto)

2) Liquidación de las reservas estratégicas de munición y equipo militar variado (aunque de paso se liquidaron los sobrantes inútiles)

3) Peligro energético (faltantes de gas, diésel y derivados)

4) Aumentos de precios en la energía (toda)

5) Riesgo de cortes eléctricos (eventualidad ligada a la potencial carencia de gas)

6) Aumento en el número de "refugiados" africanos (al menos España por la crisis con Argelia)

7) Inflación desbocada.

8) Faltantes en fertilizantes y algunos insumos industriales.

Como diría el camarada @Nefersen los beneficios de este conflicto para Europa son múltiples, variados y destacados.  

Aplaudamos la sagacidad, inteligencia y buen hacer de los líderes europeos y sus estupendas acciones en este conflicto.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Un militar ucraniano se perdió en la región de Kharkiv. Llevaba su teléfono encima.
Todo fue como siempre: la comunicación con su mujer, las ganas de volver a casa, las fotos de su hija y el huerto.
Pero en la correspondencia había un vídeo que le envió un compañero, "Vityka. Ural".

El vídeo cuenta una historia conocida: las AFU no tienen suministros, el uniforme es malo, cuando estaban en sus posiciones cogían pollos y cerdos para comer, y cuando se retiraron, no había nada que comer...

La ayuda prometida por Occidente también ha desaparecido: todo es robado y nada llega al frente.









 Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

El embargo de gas arruinará la economía europea: el primer ministro húngaro Viktor Orban

Budapest sigue manteniendo su línea en el conflicto Ucrania-Rusia e imponiendo sanciones a Rusia.
Según el primer ministro, si la política de sanciones contra Rusia continúa y se impone un embargo de gas, destruirá la economía de toda Europa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos ha admitido que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia han provocado una subida de los precios de los alimentos y los combustibles en el propio país.

"Nuestras sanciones a Rusia tienen un impacto en los precios de los alimentos y el combustible", dijo la jefa del Tesoro, Janet Yellen.

También advirtió de que no cabe esperar que los precios de la gasolina bajen de forma significativa a corto plazo y admitió la posibilidad de que se produzca una ralentización del crecimiento económico estadounidense.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (10 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Listado de Éxitos de Europa hasta el momento:
> 
> 1) Millones de refugiados ucranianos (con su consiguiente gasto)
> 
> ...



te falta , disminución de importaciones de insumos y carne argentinos, brasileños etc.. por el alto coste de fletes navales y transporte.


----------



## alcorconita (10 Jun 2022)

Este es el que les han hundido. Odessa, calienta que sales.







Tienen a toda la flota ukra controlada. En cuanto salga el trigo, comienza la fiesta. Por eso los otros dicen que ni pa la ostia.


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)

Buque anti submarino ucraniano tocado y escorado tras ataque con misiles


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vaya… si la historia del británico es esta, no mola nada.
> 
> Si tienes doble nacionalidad y eres tropa regular, digo yo que no se te puede considerar soldado de fortuna.



No se, pero muy necesitado tiene que estar el cuerpo para aceptar un tío de 46 años en los paracaidistas


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

Ya he dicho repetidamente que tengo pánico a lo que quienes gerencian esto que dan en llamar "occidente" están haciendo y sobre todo de lo poco de sentido común y capacidad tienen... 









El MIT promete electricidad ilimitada para 2025 con su nueva tecnología de fusión


El MIT y una empresa financiada por Bill Gates y Jeff Bezos han llegado a un acuerdo de cinco años para avanzar en el desarrollo de tecnologías que nos traigan la fusión nuclear a nivel comercial




www.elconfidencial.com





Ya he visto noticias de este calado desde hace algunas semanas... y... y... y... ¿a qué me recuerda???...

Durante el franquismo, era habitual, especialmente en los peores momentos sacar en prensa noticias maravillosas que VENÍAN a decir que se "estaba en proceso" de una conquista MARAVILLOSA y que nos iba a volver a todos ricos... 

Y es que ver esto... y no ver el hundimiento del gas, es como saber que los INVERSORES y TENEDORES de dinero NO SE LO CREEN ni en pintura y por tanto...

Occidente ya sólo vive de la propaganda y... y... ¿se la cree realmente alguien???...

Hay definición para el definir algo que esté por encima del pánico????...

Cada día que pasa, no hay noticia que no indique que estar en pánico hoy es hasta ser optimista...


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya he dicho repetidamente que tengo pánico a lo que quienes gerencian esto que dan en llamar "occidente" están haciendo y sobre todo de lo poco de sentido común y capacidad tienen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A franco estas se las metían dobladas   :

El estafador austriaco que le coló a Franco su "gasolina milagrosa"

El motor de agua español, un milagro que tenía truco


----------



## rober713 (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Buque anti submarino ucraniano tocado y escorado tras ataque con misiles



Lo mismito que las imagenes que pusieron del Makarov, lo mismito


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Listado de Éxitos de Europa hasta el momento:
> 
> 1) Millones de refugiados ucranianos (con su consiguiente gasto)
> 
> ...



A ver ... equivocais el enfoque. Cuando te lanzas a la guerra lo haces calculando los costos y los potenciales beneficios. USA-UE han hecho ese cálculo y se han lanzado a la guerra económica contra Rusia. Parece que las presuposiciones iniciales (p'a la tercera ronda de sanciones los rusos se cagan y les damos por culo) no se han cumplido, pero la guerra aun continua. Se tendrán que arremangar y echar más carne al asador.

Si USA-UE han hecho bien o mal las cosas lo dictará el final de la guerra. Si ganan, lo habrán hecho de puta madre. Si pierden la habrán cagao. Exactamente lo mismo le pasa a Rusia en Ucrania: si se salen con la suya serán unos genios y si no, no.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... equivocais el enfoque. Cuando te lanzas a la guerra lo haces calculando los costos y los potenciales beneficios. USA-UE han hecho ese cálculo y se han lanzado a la guerra económica contra Rusia. Parece que las presuposiciones iniciales (p'a la tercera ronda de sanciones los rusos se cagan y les damos por culo) no se han cumplido, pero la guerra aun continua. Se tendrán que arremangar y echar más carne al asador.
> 
> Si USA-UE han hecho bien o mal las cosas lo dictará el final de la guerra. Si ganan, lo habrán hecho de puta madre. Si pierden la habrán cagao. Exactamente lo mismo le pasa a Rusia en Ucrania: si se salen con la suya serán unos genios y si no, no.



El problema es que éso se calcula para un conjunto de países pero no hay una política conjunta de inversiones, ayudas, capacidad de inversión fuera etc. Eso significa que unos ganan y otros pierden y los que ganan compran al resto a precio de saldo aumentando más las diferencias.

No somos un estado federal, estamos en un conjunto de depredadores y depredados y, peor todavía ,los depredadores, con globalismo, pueden estar en el otro lado del mundo pero es que de los cercanos es que es imposible librarte. En todos los aspectos.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Buque anti submarino ucraniano tocado y escorado tras ataque con misiles





Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Pero les queda algo aparte de dólares de papel?



Pueden pagar con rublos.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema es que éso se calcula para un conjunto de países pero no hay una política conjunta de inversiones, ayudas, capacidad inversión fuera etc. Eso significa que unos ganan y otros pierden y los que ganan compran al resto a precio de saldo aumentando más las diferencias.
> 
> No somos un estado federal, estamos en un conjunto de depredadores y depredados y, peor todavía ,los depredadores, con globalismo, pueden estar en el otro lado del mundo pero es que de los cercanos es que es imposible librarte. En todos los aspectos.



Es evidente que en occidente hay clases, no somos todos iguales. Pero si consiguiéramos desplumar a Rusia a todos nos llegaría algo. A unos más y a otros menos, pero habría para todos. El problema es que me parece que hemos sido demasiado optimistas y los rusos no son los venezolanos o los iraníes.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?



Si. Más facil: son mucho más grandes y es casi imposible fallar.   

Pero bueno ..... tu por qué te crees que USA solo guerrea con pastores de cabras? Exacto ... porque es a los únicos que puede ganar sin llevarse un saco de hostias.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A franco estas se las metían dobladas   :
> 
> El estafador austriaco que le coló a Franco su "gasolina milagrosa"
> 
> El motor de agua español, un milagro que tenía truco



No creas, estas cosas al lider no se las meten... son pasto para el rebaño, pero no para el rebaño escéptico, sino para el remero comprometido, para el que empieza a creer que tanto remar le va a matar, si alguien no hace algo:

- Tranquilo, Miguelín, que ya estamos consiguiendo el fin de tu remar... 

Y Miguel rema y marca el ritmo apuntala con su remo el ritmo, para que el escéptico se joda... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es evidente que en occidente hay clases, no somos todos iguales. Pero si consiguiéramos desplumar a Rusia a todos nos llegaría algo. A unos más y a otros menos, pero habría para todos. El problema es que me parece que hemos sido demasiado optimistas y los rusos no son los venezolanos o los iraníes.



Pues ya te han demostrado, por si no lo habías entendido en Siria y en todos los conflictos en los que se metió antes Rusia, que ellos no se dejan, que ya probaron lo que significa ser país pobre y que, siendo un país de recursos, no repiten.

Guerra amigo con un país que te vió los calzones hace tiempo y se ha preparado. Está muy bien si piensas que van a luchar por tí y les saldrá bien a los que vuelvan después de luchar pero en las "guerras modernas" los civiles sufren más que nunca y pagan a los soldados más que nunca.

Por cierto, hemos elegido Rusia porque ya no nos dejaba un país para saquear a gusto. En cuanto se armaron y se entrenaron en otros conflictos ya vimos que el huesos estaba duro, pero es que nos quitaron los pollitos que, hasta entonces, íbamos desplumando.


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?



Por cada espada nueva se desarrolla un escudo nuevo.
La carrera armamentística evoluciona así.
Los sistemas antimisiles van a dar trabajo a mucha gente.


----------



## Stag Party (10 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En el caso contrario la Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos, esa es la diferencia.



Me sorprende pero a la vez no me extraña.

Con que excusa expulsaron a esos estudiantes?


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)

Aeropuerto de Severodonestk supuestamente capturado.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No creas, estas cosas al lider no se las meten... son pasto para el rebaño, pero no para el rebaño escéptico, sino para el remero comprometido, para el que empieza a creer que tanto remar le va a matar, si alguien no hace algo:
> 
> - Tranquilo, Miguelín, que ya estamos consiguiendo el fin de tu remar...
> 
> ...



A la gente no hace falta decirle nada para que reme. Las 2/3 partes de la peña en occidente está a una nómina de la ruina. No hay mejor incentivo. Además son tan gilipollas que muchos de ellos están en contra de la protección social y las paguitas y los estados y los empresaurios encantados .....   

Estas cosas están más enfocadas a las subvenciones estatales, a los inversores privados y ese tipo de cosas. Vamos ... a sacar un montón de pasta y mirar para otro lao cuando no funciona: "Oye ... era investigación .... ya sabiais que podía salir mal. Pero hemos aprendido mucho y estamos más cerca .... El año que viene, más ..... blablablabla ".


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... equivocais el enfoque. Cuando te lanzas a la guerra lo haces calculando los costos y los potenciales beneficios. USA-UE han hecho ese cálculo y se han lanzado a la guerra económica contra Rusia. Parece que las presuposiciones iniciales (p'a la tercera ronda de sanciones los rusos se cagan y les damos por culo) no se han cumplido, pero la guerra aun continua. Se tendrán que arremangar y echar más carne al asador.
> 
> Si USA-UE han hecho bien o mal las cosas lo dictará el final de la guerra. Si ganan, lo habrán hecho de puta madre. Si pierden la habrán cagao. Exactamente lo mismo le pasa a Rusia en Ucrania: si se salen con la suya serán unos genios y si no, no.



Si es que la cosa es así... guste o no... 

Pero el problema es que DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA económico, hoder a Rusia por la parte económico-militar en Ucrania no tenía sentido alguno... SALVO QUE LOS rusos se hubiesen vuelto locos y hubiesen adoptado una estrategia paranoica de conquistar a sangre y fuego a Ucrania...

Y ESO ES LO GRAVE...

Toda la estrategia pivotaba en que RUSIA actuace según el criterio de UN CRETINO...

Mira toda la propaganda... que si Rusia no puede, que si no son capaces, que si sólo han alcanzado, que si mueren miles de rusos, que si le van a pegar un golpe a Putin... en tauromaquia a eso creo que se le llama: " tentar al toro"... el problema es que Rusia y Putin son toros ya toreados y no van a la muleta... van al torero...

Entonces cabría pensar que hay un AS EN LA MANGA... pero es que ECONOMICAMENTE hablando NO LO HAY. Porque no lo tenemos y lo único viable sería meterse a sangre y fuego... 

Trump tenía una estrategia de pacienci, de profundidad y... que incluso era muy poco probable que funcionase, pero al menos tenía una estrategia inteligente que no ponía en cuestión su CREDIBILIDAD o la de EUROPA, aunque tenía claro que si Europa tenía que caer, pues, PRIMERO EL TIO SAM... al final la estrategia de Trump tenía la capacidad de girar hacia su mismo país y al igual que hizo Rusia tomarse un par de lustros y volver a recuperar su lugar... Europa, pues... a Europa en el fondo le quedaba RENEGOCIAR su posición, hacer transiciones, reajustarse, en fin, buscarse la vida...

Era lo que había... 

En esa estrategia había una ventaja... todos mantenían una cierta dosis de incertidumbre sobre las capacidades reales de los demás... y muchas veces eso siendo poco es SUFICIENTE....

Ahora el problema es que esa incertidumbre YA NO EXISTE... Rusia ha descubierto la desnudez de "occidente" y lo poco capaces que son ya sus resortes económicos, puede quizás temer sus capacidades miliates, pero en esas jugaríamos a descubrir también las de Rusia y lo digo SIEMPRE:

- Rusia se ha ido haciendo creible desde hace ya más de dos lustros... Siria, Nabuco, Turk-Stream, North Stream, BRICS, ASEAN y otro muy largo etc para quíen siga lo que pasa en el mundo...

Yo no jugaría a que fueran de farol...

Pero... lo más trágico, que la joya de la corona es Siria, PARA EUROPA Y EL TIO SAM y si Rusia no apuesta más fuerte por Ucrania y nos sigue forzando a enviar insumos y recursos a un INMENSO PAIS, ni siquiera va a precisar jugar esa partida; dado que Europa y EE.UU. se están quedando sin recurso alguno para ella... y ahondando más y BASTANTE MAS, quíen empieza a ser un ACTOR TEMIBLE en ese escenario ya no sólo es Rusia, ahora empieza a serlo TURQUIA, que ya incluso amenaza directamente a Grecia...

Lo que está aconteciendo ahí es un desastre de tales dimensiones que ya no sólo está en juego la OTAN o EUROPA, está en juego ya la misma existencia del propio EE.UU.

Y esto es gravísimos, no olvidemos que el Tio Sam tiene una potencia de ensueño a nivel de armamento... y que eso pudiese caer en el caos o en la anarquía...

Todo lo que acontece y los escenarios que se abre... es como para... en fin...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



¿Desembarco?


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Me sorprende pero a la vez no me extraña.
> 
> Con que excusa expulsaron a esos estudiantes?



¿Qué excusa necesita una charo vieja asquerosa que vive del erario público?
También les hizo ir con mascarilla a los chavales cuando ya no era obligatorio.









La Universitat de València insta a los estudiantes rusos a volver a su país y les ofrece ayuda económica


La Conferencia de Rectores de las Universidades Españolas (Crue) ya había llamado a suspender toda relación de las instituciones académicas con las rusas. Una de las más...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... tú debes creer que aquí no sabemos quíen es Luxemburgo y el porqué es quíen es... por lo menos podías poner a Suiza, que siendo un puñetero emporio financiero, tiene una cierta cantidad de empresas y de nivel... porqué no me dijiste Irlanda, puestos a decir o mejor todavía Hong-Kong... o yo que sé en su día Libano...
> 
> Todas, incluida Suiza pivotan en lo mismo; hoy Madrid copiando al Pais Vasco y a nivel español está en un escenario igual...
> 
> ...



Es que esos países te demuestran que con un estado con un peso bajo en la economía, no solo son capaces de sustentarse bien, sino que lo que es crecer a lo bestia en ocasiones. Esto contradice muchas de las tonterias que se dicen en este foro como si solo contase las materias primas...
Demuestra que, si se hacen las cosas motivando a la creación de empresas pequeñas empresas y diversificando, no con un planteamiento estatal, la gente vive MUY BIEN, como lo hacen en esos países
Ahora compara esos salarios con el salario medio español o ruso (en ambos casos te tienes que reír)

¿Quieres hablar de economía? entonces hazlo con fatos, números, matemáticas, ¿dónde se vive mejor? qué tipo de políticas se adoptan en esos países? punto, no hay que saber mucho más, el ciudadano no vive del estado, en contra de lo que tu piensas, sino de la producción que genera él o sus conciudadanos

Si te sientes "patriota" o sientes que tu colectivo es importante, lo que tienes que entender es que los demás no son una panda de imbéciles desvalidos, motiva a la gente a hacer, a emprender, a crear empleo, y tendrás una buena sociedad, pon por encima a un estado y tendrás...lo que tienes ahora....

Y si crees que no es así, DEMUESTRA, que ya somos mayorcitos, o te crees que por indignarte y decir 4 insultos de mierda vas a convencer a alguien?

Foro de economía, dice, y ni siquiera sabe en qué consiste el liberalismo.....si es que te tienes que reir, de verdad....


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No creas, estas cosas al lider no se las meten... son pasto para el rebaño, pero no para el rebaño escéptico, sino para el remero comprometido, para el que empieza a creer que tanto remar le va a matar, si alguien no hace algo:
> 
> - Tranquilo, Miguelín, que ya estamos consiguiendo el fin de tu remar...
> 
> ...



Eso dentro de un país. Pero es que estamos dentro de un grupo de países que hasta ahora iban depredando a otros países pero a los que ya no les dejan depredar en otros grupos.

Adivina que llega.


----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?



Ya en los 70 en el congreso americano le preguntaron a un general cuanto se estimaba que duraria la US navy en caso de guerra total contra la URSS y la respuesta fue que no mas de 3 dias. Actualmente, a pesar de los escudos antimisiles, cualquier barco dura lo que tarde en llegar el misil. 

Solo son utiles para guerras coloniales contra paises de tercera en las que un portaviones con su flota tiene mas armas y mejores que todo ese pais.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A la gente no hace falta decirle nada para que reme. Las 2/3 partes de la peña en occidente está a una nómina de la ruina. No hay mejor incentivo. Además son tan gilipollas que muchos de ellos están en contra de la protección social y las paguitas y los estados y los empresaurios encantados .....
> 
> Estas cosas están más enfocadas a las subvenciones estatales, a los inversores privados y ese tipo de cosas. Vamos ... a sacar un montón de pasta y mirar para otro lao cuando no funciona: "Oye ... era investigación .... ya sabiais que podía salir mal. Pero hemos aprendido mucho y estamos más cerca .... El año que viene, más ..... blablablabla ".



Te lo decía en el mensaje... hay dos tipos de remeros, el escéptico, del que tu hablas, remará porque remar es vivir y no quiere más y el remero adepto, que es el que mantiene el circo... 

Todo régimen requiere remeros adeptos para su existencia, el resto van a remar aquí o allí, les da lo mismo... pero el adepto rema para un tipo en particular y con un fin en particular, aunque eso le lleve a morir...

Nunca es bueno equivocarse...

Las subvenciones para el régimen que sea... jajajajaaa... eso se otorgan a dedo... jajajajajaa... no se requiere grandes invenciones....


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Eso dentro de un país. Pero es que estamos dentro de un grupo de países que hasta ahora iban depredando a otros países pero a los que ya no les dejan depredar en otros grupos.
> 
> Adivina que llega.



El ejercito americano es indestructible... tiene misiles, tiene barcos, aviones, rádares, en el cielo drones y hasta en el espacio tiene armas... INVENCIBLE... 

Les dieron para el pelo los vietnamitas y los afganos, en Irak se van a la quiebra y...

PERO BUSCA A LOS REMEROS ADEPTOS... incansables...


----------



## Eneko Aritza (10 Jun 2022)

Otro pueblo tomado al sur del río, camino a Slavyansk


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si. Más facil: son mucho más grandes y es casi imposible fallar.
> 
> Pero bueno ..... tu por qué te crees que USA solo guerrea con pastores de cabras? Exacto ... porque es a los únicos que puede ganar sin llevarse un saco de hostias.



Tiene todos los portaviones cerca de Europa escondidos, o en fiordos o similares o pegados a Sicilia, no se atreven a sacarlos alegremente.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



_"Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito 
Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito"_

Se van a quedar con todo el sur, eso ya ni cotiza.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> _"Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito"_
> 
> Se van a quedar con todo el sur, eso ya ni cotiza.



Bueno, en el Chrome ese twit es contenido para adultos.

La censura, más silenciosa que nunca, cabalga rápido.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que esos países te demuestran que con un estado con un peso bajo en la economía, no solo son capaces de sustentarse bien, sino que lo que es crecer a lo bestia en ocasiones. Esto contradice muchas de las tonterias que se dicen en este foro como si solo contase las materias primas...
> Demuestra que, si se hacen las cosas motivando a la creación de empresas pequeñas empresas y diversificando, no con un planteamiento estatal, la gente vive MUY BIEN, como lo hacen en esos países
> Ahora compara esos salarios con el salario medio español o ruso (en ambos casos te tienes que reír)
> 
> ...



Un buitre es carnívoro y no arriesga un pimiento en la caza, viven de puta madre y apenas tienen que hacer más que buscar despojos... eso sí, el cazador es el lobo, que también vive muy bien de la caza, pero corre más riesgos... ambos pivotan en la cabaña ganadera, que simplemente transforma la hierba en energía... si la cabaña ganadera sufre un desastre por un meteorito, todos se van a la mierda... 

JAJAJAJAAAAA...

ECONOMIA CHAVAL... JAJAJAJAA


----------



## Yomateix (10 Jun 2022)

Ya hasta La Vanguardia lo va deslizando...como pregunta eso si. Os pongo partes que si no se que algunos no lo leeran  El enorme interés en desgastar a Europa y Rusia por parte de EEUU todos lo entendemos, pero es curioso el interés que también tiene Reino Unido, supongo que como gran aliado de EEUU, estos le habrán prometido su parte del pastel. La parte subrayada, sin comentarios. Luego algunos se extrañan de que pasen cosas, cuando ya en los medios hasta reconocen que se plantean atacar suelo Ruso. Pero tener cada vez más miembros de la Otan (pese a firmar en su dia que no se haría) al lado de tu territorio no te tiene que molestar, porque todos saben que la Otan y la UE siempre cumplen sus acuerdos....como el de no enviar armas a paises que no pertenecen a la UE ni a la Otan y que están dentro de un conflicto.

Estás planteandote enviar armas de mayor alcance (bueno ya se han enviado con el cuento de que Ucrania prometia no atacar con ellas suelo Ruso) y ahora resulta que ya te estás planteando atacar con ellas dentro de Rusia.....en unas semanas ya no será dentro de Rusia si no que se plantearán si las cosas fuesen bien, anexionarse partes del territorio Ruso, porque cada día incumplen una cosa que aseguraron el día anterior que no iban a hacer. Luego cuando el conflicto vaya a más y la gente ya no tenga ni para pagar gasolina, gas o la luz a quejarse de que Putin es muy malo. Por un conflicto en el que no tenías que ver y mientras te planteas atacar al país que te proporcionaba esos recusos a buen precio.

*¿Ha dado un giro la guerra de Ucrania a favor de Rusia?*

Ahora Rusia, con los frentes mucho más reducidos y con las fuerzas mucho más concentradas, corre menos riesgos y lo hace sin abandonar los objetivos secundarios de la que llaman “operación militar especial”. Parece que ahora se centran en alcanzar posesiones territoriales (Donbass y franja sur) y desmilitarizar tanto como sea posible a Ucrania. 

“Ahora, los rusos han hecho una progresión clásica hacia el fuego masivo y han reducido mucho las bajas, al tiempo que, aunque poco a poco, van ocupando territorio” 

Ucrania, según este experimentado militar con destinos de alto mando dentro de la estructura de la OTAN, “está perdiendo sus infraestructuras y su sistema productivo y tiene 14 millones de personas que no viven donde tendrían que vivir (siete millones de refugiados y siete millones de desplazados internos aproximadamente)”. Muchos de ellos, además, no tendrán hogar al que volver si deciden regresar a sus lugares de origen. El nivel de destrucción de viviendas provocado por la artillería rusa es gigantesco. “Lo vimos en Chechenia y lo hemos visto en Siria”, apunta el profesor Pérez Gil. 

“*Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña* siguen trabajando en el supuesto de que Ucrania puede ganar la guerra y que la tienen que sostener en el tiempo; que se ha de mantener el esfuerzo, si no, Rusia acabará imponiéndose por número”, explica Nicolás de Pedro, jefe de investigación del centro de estudios The Institute for Statecraft con sede en Londres. 

El cambio de estrategia de las fuerzas rusas, centrada en bombardeos masivos; “lluvia artillera con poca maniobra”, como lo define en teniente general Gan, *está forzando a una parte de las potencias occidentales a aceptar maniobras de guerra que hasta ahora veía con prevención como es que las fuerzas ucranianas atacaran suelo ruso*. 

“El mundo anglosajón empieza a estar de acuerdo en que Ucrania podría atacar baterías de cohetes que a su vez les atacan desde territorio ruso. El compromiso sería solo utilizar la artillería contra objetivos en Rusia que fueran militares”, comenta Nicolás de Pedro. 

“Los ingresos rusos se han disparado. El barril de petróleo está a 120 dólares. Las sanciones no son efectivas y, además, no hay prohibición sobre el gas”, comenta el académico.

“Solo 40 países han decretado sanciones a Rusia, pero quedan 191 que no lo han hecho. India está comprando grandes cantidades de petróleo a precios rebajados a Rusia que refina y revende. Rusia puede financiar la guerra”, afirma Pérez Gil.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos ha admitido que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia han provocado una subida de los precios de los alimentos y los combustibles en el propio país.
> 
> "Nuestras sanciones a Rusia tienen un impacto en los precios de los alimentos y el combustible", dijo la jefa del Tesoro, Janet Yellen.
> 
> ...




A Yellen se le ha olvidado comentar que Usa ahora mismo no crece, cayó un 1,4% su PIB El último trimestre…así que ralentización no hay…hay caidita de Roma de momento.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que te laves el coño......como jiedes rata de cloaca......pajillera....hay quien dé mas????



Tomate el hemoal hijolagranputa


----------



## Yomateix (10 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania reconoce que cada día pierde hasta 200 soldados en la guerra*

Un alto asesor presidencia ucraniano aseguró a la BBC que, al día, mueren entre 100 y 200 soldados en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia. 

*En otra línea, el asesor ucraniano insistió en que Ucrania todavía no está preparada para mantener conversaciones de paz con Moscú*


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un buitre es carnívoro y no arriesga un pimiento en la caza, viven de puta madre y apenas tienen que hacer más que buscar despojos... eso sí, el cazador es el lobo, que también vive muy bien de la caza, pero corre más riesgos... ambos pivotan en la cabaña ganadera, que simplemente transforma la hierba en energía... si la cabaña ganadera sufre un desastre por un meteorito, todos se van a la mierda...
> 
> JAJAJAJAAAAA...
> 
> ECONOMIA CHAVAL... JAJAJAJAA



Ni un dato...pero ni uno....


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Desembarco?



Lo que entiendo es que están dejando el otro lado como un solar, me imagino que para allanar el camino


----------



## visaman (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A Yellen se le ha olvidado comentar que Usa ahora mismo no crece, cayó un 1,4% su PIB El último trimestre…así que ralentización no hay…hay caidita de Roma de momento.



victoria secret ya no se vende tanto sin el desfile eh?


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

Captura de Kamyshevakha


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *¿Ha dado un giro la guerra de Ucrania a favor de Rusia?*



No. Nunca ha estado a favor de Ucrania. Pero bueno .... entiendo que recular de la propaganda a la realidad no es un paso sencillo. Asi que antes Ucrania ganaba y ahora pierde.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ni un dato...pero ni uno....



El problema es que yo sé de economía, te doy masticados los datos, pero tú no sabes de ello y precisas que te ejemplifiquen correctamente las cosas... tú te has leido cuatro payasadas y te las has creido, y por aquello del "sesgo de confirmación" me vienes con curvas y nombres que se ajustan a tus bobadas...

Luxemburgo es un buitre, que si estuviese en el medio de Africa se moriría... 

Datos: también te los dí y no los quieres ver:

- Valor del galón de gasolina en EE.UU.

LA ECONOMIA, te lo dije ya en otro post, lee ES UN INVENTO HUMANO, y como no somos muy originales copiamos a la naturaleza...


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya he dicho repetidamente que tengo pánico a lo que quienes gerencian esto que dan en llamar "occidente" están haciendo y sobre todo de lo poco de sentido común y capacidad tienen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cachondo el Bill Gates  

La primera prueba para un reactor de fusión comercial esta programada para el 2040/45 y eso que participa todo quisqui incluido USA, EU, Rusia, China, Japón, etc. y por ahora nadie a renunciado ni ha sido expulsado del proyecto ITER.









ITER - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Dos notas:
1.- Las bobinas superconductoras al igual que sus núcleos necesitan la tira de "Tierras raras".
2.- El modelo en que se basa el ITER es el de un reactor de fusión de tipo Tokanak inventado en Rusia.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cachondo el Bill Gates
> 
> La primera prueba para un reactor de fusión comercial esta programada para el 2040/45 y eso que participa todo quisqui incluido USA, EU, Rusia, China, Japón, etc. y por ahora nadie a renunciado ni ha sido expulsado del proyecto ITER.
> 
> ...



Si es sencillo de entender y sin saber más que algo de economía... tú hoy pones sobre la mesa un proyecto real de generación de energía infinita y en 5 años y las bolsas del mundo PETAN todas a la vez, empezando por las materias primas...

Creo que el gas sigue más o menos al mismo precio... debe ser que en 5 años todos muertos y por tanto no les va a afectar... 

Todo esto es RIDICULO...


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Todo es business, menos en Europa que vamos de "pardillos" ...


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tiene todos los portaviones cerca de Europa escondidos, o en fiordos o similares o pegados a Sicilia, no se atreven a sacarlos alegremente.



Recuerdo que allá por marzo, un forero con contactos, relató que la embajada americana había preguntado a la autoridad marítima de la zona por las características de la ría de Vigo.


----------



## Adriano II (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un buitre es carnívoro y no arriesga un pimiento en la caza, viven de puta madre y apenas tienen que hacer más que buscar despojos... eso sí, el cazador es el lobo, que también vive muy bien de la caza, pero corre más riesgos... ambos pivotan en la cabaña ganadera, que simplemente transforma la hierba en energía... si la cabaña ganadera sufre un desastre por un meteorito, todos se van a la mierda...
> 
> JAJAJAJAAAAA...
> 
> ECONOMIA CHAVAL... JAJAJAJAA



Ya pero si no hubiera carnivoros que mantuvieran la población de herbívoros a raya esta crecería exponencialmente hasta agotar los recursos y entonces ...




Población de ciervos en la isla de St Matthew (Alaska)

En la II GM (1944) los americanos pusieron allí una estación de radio y se les ocurrió que era una buena idea soltar unos ciervos por si se quedaban aislados en invierno por los hielos y tal y así tener algo para cazar y comer

Resulta que como había mogollón de hierba, agua y ningún depredador la población de ciervos creció exponencialmente hasta que se agotaron los pastos, entonces ...

Inevitable sacar paralelismos pero bueno eso ya cada uno ...


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Ucrania reconoce que cada día pierde hasta 200 soldados en la guerra*
> 
> Un alto asesor presidencia ucraniano aseguró a la BBC que, al día, mueren entre 100 y 200 soldados en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.
> 
> *En otra línea, el asesor ucraniano insistió en que Ucrania todavía no está preparada para mantener conversaciones de paz con Moscú*



Viendo los TOS-1A en acción, esa cifra es de un optimismo que roza la demencia.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Pero ¿qué hace Subijana en Ucrania?

Del post del Batallas.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Lo que nos faltaba y el antiguo imperio español toma nota, al menos por Perú. Esos países de otra cosa no pero deuda saben un montón:


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No. Nunca ha estado a favor de Ucrania. Pero bueno .... entiendo que recular de la propaganda a la realidad no es un paso sencillo. Asi que antes Ucrania ganaba y ahora pierde.



Pero son derrotas elásticas.


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya pero si no hubiera carnivoros que mantuvieran la población de herbívoros a raya esta crecería exponencialmente hasta agotar los recursos y entonces ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085210
> 
> ...



Salvo en las islas, pasa siempre lo mismo, hay caza, aparecen cazadores... hay despojos aparecen carroñeros... la naturaleza, que dicen es sabia...

Lo que no suele suceder jamás en una isla es que sin hierba crezcan herbívoros... 

Manual de economía básica, más o menos....


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya hasta La Vanguardia lo va deslizando...como pregunta eso si. Os pongo partes que si no se que algunos no lo leeran  El enorme interés en desgastar a Europa y Rusia por parte de EEUU todos lo entendemos, pero es curioso el interés que también tiene Reino Unido, supongo que como gran aliado de EEUU, estos le habrán prometido su parte del pastel. La parte subrayada, sin comentarios. Luego algunos se extrañan de que pasen cosas, cuando ya en los medios hasta reconocen que se plantean atacar suelo Ruso. Pero tener cada vez más miembros de la Otan (pese a firmar en su dia que no se haría) al lado de tu territorio no te tiene que molestar, porque todos saben que la Otan y la UE siempre cumplen sus acuerdos....como el de no enviar armas a paises que no pertenecen a la UE ni a la Otan y que están dentro de un conflicto.
> 
> Estás planteandote enviar armas de mayor alcance (bueno ya se han enviado con el cuento de que Ucrania prometia no atacar con ellas suelo Ruso) y ahora resulta que ya te estás planteando atacar con ellas dentro de Rusia.....en unas semanas ya no será dentro de Rusia si no que se plantearán si las cosas fuesen bien, anexionarse partes del territorio Ruso, porque cada día incumplen una cosa que aseguraron el día anterior que no iban a hacer. Luego cuando el conflicto vaya a más y la gente ya no tenga ni para pagar gasolina, gas o la luz a quejarse de que Putin es muy malo. Por un conflicto en el que no tenías que ver y mientras te planteas atacar al país que te proporcionaba esos recusos a buen precio.
> 
> ...



Y nosotros sin ser expertos, contándolo aquí desde el minuto 1.
Felicidades a todos los foreros que aportan valiosos datos militares, económicos o sociales.
Tambien a todos esos que nos leen pero no escriben, la mayoría silenciosa.

En cambio, a los hijos de puta de la guardia civil y demás escoria que vigila las redes, a vosotros,os deseo que os manden al Donbas cuanto antes, a llamar caballero, caballero, a los locales de la zona. A ver si tenéis cojones.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

*RT*


*El Pentágono revela el número de laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania que recibieron su apoyo*

Publicado:10 jun 2022 02:05 GMT

El Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. aseguró que el trabajo de tales instalaciones se centró en "la mejora de las medidas de salud pública y seguridad agrícola" del país eslavo. 

El Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. ha revelado este jueves que en los últimos 20 años ha proporcionado apoyo a 46 instalaciones biológicas "*pacíficas*" en Ucrania y a otros establecimientos como centros de salud y de diagnóstico de enfermedades.
------------
_Como todos sabemos, el Pentágono se dedica a promover la paz y el desarrollo de los pueblos _


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

*La "batalla del trigo" entre las minas y las sanciones (1/4)*

9 de junio de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

Rusos y turcos parecían haber llegado a un entendimiento en Ankara para garantizar el flujo de trigo a los mercados internacionales desde los puertos de Ucrania (los controlados por los rusos y los que están en manos de las fuerzas ucranianas), aunque Kiev no había dado señales positivas.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskovon, ha declarado hoy que no se ha alcanzado ningún acuerdo con Turquía sobre las exportaciones de grano ucraniano a través del Mar Negro. Turquía ha estado presionando para que Rusia y Ucrania lleguen a un acuerdo que alivie la crisis alimentaria mundial, negociando el paso seguro del trigo atascado en los puertos del Mar Negro. Los esfuerzos de Ankara encontraron resistencia, ya que Ucrania acusó a Rusia de imponer condiciones poco razonables y el Kremlin dijo que los suministros estaban vinculados al fin de las sanciones.

Peskov añadió que Rusia no espera que Gazprom corte el suministro de gas a otros clientes europeos, y añadió que su plan para hacer que los compradores paguen su gas en rublos está funcionando según lo previsto.

Hay cuatro puertos ucranianos afectados en el país: Odessa (que el año pasado exportó 3,5 millones de toneladas de grano desde sus muelles), Chornomorsk (principal punto de salida de grano con un tráfico anual de 4 millones de toneladas) Yuzhny y Mykolaiv.

A ellos se suman los puertos ocupados por las tropas rusas y los independentistas del Donbass, concretamente Berdyansk y Mariupol recientemente limpiados de minas con la intervención de los ingenieros rusos. Ayer, el primer tren cargado de grano (foto de abajo) llegó al puerto de Sebastopol, en Crimea, a Melitopol, ciudad de la provincia de Zaporizhzhya ocupada por los rusos desde las primeras fases del conflicto.

El acuerdo entre el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, y su homólogo turco, Mevlut Cavusoglu, no obtuvo la luz verde de Kiev.

De hecho, el embajador ucraniano en Turquía, Vasyl Bodnar, dijo ayer que no se había alcanzado ningún acuerdo concreto en Ankara sobre el desbloqueo de las exportaciones de trigo. Bodnar añadió que Ucrania está a la espera de una comunicación oficial para buscar un terreno común, como informa Ukrainska Pravda.

"Hemos explicado que el trigo puede ser transportado libremente a los destinos previstos. No hay obstáculos por parte de Rusia", dijo Lavrov en una conferencia de prensa en Ankara ayer.

*La incertidumbre del desminado*

Lavrov añadió que Rusia está dispuesta a garantizar la seguridad de los barcos que salgan del puerto de Odesa para volver a exportar el grano ucraniano, pero exige que Ucrania se ocupe del desminado de las aguas frente a la ciudad. Moscú también se compromete a no aprovechar para golpear o atacar la ciudad portuaria..

Los ucranianos han minado fuertemente las aguas de Odessa para mantener a raya a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y desalentar un desembarco de la infantería naval rusa.

Kiev, por su parte, no confía en las garantías rusas y calificó de "vacías" las palabras de Lavrov. "Se necesita equipamiento militar para proteger la costa y una misión de la marina para patrullar las rutas de exportación del Mar Negro", explicaron los ucranianos, advirtiendo a Moscú que no piense en "utilizar" los corredores de cereales para "atacar el sur de Ucrania".

La flota ucraniana, que ya era débil antes del conflicto, ha quedado casi totalmente desarticulada durante más de tres meses de guerra y seguramente no podrá escoltar a los buques mercantes hasta el estrecho del Bósforo.

Una tarea que, por razones obvias de conveniencia, es poco probable que se asigne a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro, al igual que es poco probable que Turquía permita que las fuerzas navales de los socios/rivales de la OTAN entren en el Mar Negro con tareas de escolta marítima o de desminado (para esto último, Italia ha ofrecido sus cazaminas).

Sobre todo ahora que el presidente de Turquía, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan, se ha opuesto a la creciente presencia militar estadounidense en Grecia, cuestionando que las nuevas bases tengan como objetivo desafiar a los rusos por su agresión contra Ucrania.*

"Ahora mismo hay nueve bases estadounidenses. Se han establecido en Grecia. ¿Contra quién se establecieron? La respuesta que dan es 'contra Rusia, pero no estamos seguros'", dijo Erdogan al final de una conferencia de prensa conjunta con el presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro en una visita a Turquía.

La gran presencia de buques de los países de la OTAN en el Mar Negro es una opción que, por tanto, no sería bien recibida por Moscú, pero tampoco por Ankara, que tiene todo el interés en confirmar su papel de potencia político-diplomática, pero también naval, en esa cuenca.

*La Armada turca estima que puede despejar los espacios marítimos alrededor de Odesa lo suficiente como para crear corredores seguros en cinco semanas, mientras que los ucranianos calculan que el desminado tardaría hasta cinco meses.*

Al fin y al cabo, la flota ucraniana sólo desplegaba un viejo dragaminas antes de la guerra, el Henichesk del tipo soviético Proyecto 1258E Korund-E (Yevgenya para la OTAN), mientras que la Armada turca despliega 11 dragaminas Aydin (proyecto turco-alemán) y Engin (antigua clase francesa Circe).

La impresión es que, como ha sucedido en los últimos años en Siria, Libia y Nagorno-Karabaj, los rusos y los turcos pretenden llegar a entendimientos equilibrados que puedan dejar fuera a las otras potencias.


----------



## John Nash (10 Jun 2022)

El IPC definitivo de mayo se queda en el 8,7%, el mismo que el avanzado


Los incrementos registrados en carburantes, alimentos y bebidas son los principales impulsores del incremento




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

*Negociaciones sobre las sanciones (2/4)*

En el plano político, Cavusoglu calificó de "legítimas y justificadas" las exigencias rusas de eliminar algunas de las sanciones impuestas por Occidente que impiden las exportaciones a cambio de la entrega de productos cerealistas ucranianos.

Para el ministro turco, la propuesta de la ONU de crear un "corredor de cereales" para sacar el grano de los puertos ucranianos, por el que podrían circular unos 20 millones de toneladas, es "razonable y factible", pero está claro que las valoraciones políticas y estratégicas pesan en contra de la "batalla del grano".

*Rusia y Ucrania se acusan mutuamente de "querer matar de hambre al mundo", pero mientras Moscú afirma estar aprovechando un éxito económico y político con la relajación de las sanciones a cambio del visto bueno para los cargueros cargados de trigo y grano, el gobierno ucraniano y varios gobiernos occidentales no parecen dispuestos a conceder a Rusia tal ventaja*. Tampoco para permitir a Turquía, que insiste en negar su luz verde a la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, el gran éxito de mediar en la solución de una crisis que repercute en todo el mundo.

"Es necesario que se levanten las sanciones internacionales para que el trigo ruso pueda llegar a los mercados internacionales y aliviar así la crisis alimentaria", dijo en Moscú el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, quien también restó importancia al peso de las operaciones militares en Ucrania en la subida de los precios del trigo, e instó a no "exagerar" "la importancia de la producción ucraniana en el contexto de la producción mundial".

"No debemos exagerar la importancia de la influencia en los mercados internacionales de las reservas de grano ucranianas", dijo el portavoz del Kremlin. "Es un porcentaje demasiado pequeño para tener un impacto significativo en la crisis alimentaria mundial".

Lavrov (en este enlace el texto de la rueda de prensa en Ankara con preguntas y respuestas - de la página web del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso) también dijo que la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania "no es la causa de la crisis alimentaria". Hemos prestado mucha atención al problema de las exportaciones ucranianas de cereales, que los colegas occidentales y los ucranianos intentan presentar como una crisis universal, mientras que la cuota de estos cereales representa menos del 1% de la producción mundial de trigo y otros cereales".

*El peso del trigo ucraniano*

Según la FAO, en 2020 se produjeron 760 millones de toneladas de trigo, de las cuales los tres principales productores (China, India y Rusia) representan en conjunto alrededor del 41% del total.

*Ucrania fue el octavo productor mundial de trigo, con casi 25 millones de toneladas, por detrás de China (134 millones), India (108 millones), Rusia (86 millones), Estados Unidos (50 millones), Canadá (35 millones), Francia (30 millones), Pakistán (25 millones) y por delante de Alemania (22 millones) y Turquía (20,5 millones).
Si consideramos a todos los Estados miembros como un solo productor, la Unión Europea ocuparía el segundo lugar con unos 127 millones de toneladas (Italia produjo casi 7 millones de toneladas).

Rusia es el primer exportador mundial de trigo y Ucrania el quinto, aunque el trigo ucraniano sólo representa el 3,2% de la producción mundial.*

Aparte de la especulación y la dinámica de precios al alza desde mucho antes del conflicto, incluso un posible bloqueo parcial del acceso al mercado del trigo ucraniano no debería constituir un problema global insuperable ni en el plano económico ni en el alimentario.

Hay que tener en cuenta que hasta 44 países del mundo sufrían ya un déficit alimentario en 2021 (33 en África y 11 en Asia) debido a la falta de autosuficiencia y a las dificultades económicas agravadas por el aumento de los precios de la energía, los combustibles y los cereales. Según el informe Coldiretti, hay en cambio 53 países en los que la población gasta al menos el 60% de sus ingresos en alimentos y que, por tanto, se ven asolados por la subida de precios.

Este año, la FAO espera que la producción mundial de trigo aumente hasta los 790 millones de toneladas gracias a los elevados rendimientos previstos y a las extensas plantaciones en América del Norte y Asia, que compensarán un probable ligero descenso en la Unión Europea y el impacto negativo de las condiciones de sequía en los cultivos de algunos países del norte de África.

Esta previsión, elaborada a principios de marzo (cuando comenzó la guerra) no preveía ningún posible impacto negativo del conflicto en Ucrania.


----------



## John Nash (10 Jun 2022)

Fisuras en la ocultacion de la realidad?









¿Ha dado un giro la guerra de Ucrania a favor de Rusia?


Nadie se atreve a vaticinar quién ganará la guerra en Ucrania. Muchos, incluso, ni siquiera osan decir quién la está ganando. En lo que sí coinciden la mayoría de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Muy interesante, ¿Que país de esos con mucha deuda dejó de reconocer ayer Moscú? ¿Lituania? Porque si es ésa que además está en sandwich con Rusia y se le ocurre acercarse a Ucrania junto a los polacos...y recuerden que ayer en Ucrania pedía dinero y... soldados.

Por cierto, con ésas declaraciones públicas el rublo ni se inmuta. A este paso acaba con los intereses más bajos que España

57,23 rublo ruso frente al dólar.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recuerdo que allá por marzo, un forero con contactos, relató que la embajada americana había preguntado a la autoridad marítima de la zona por las características de la ría de Vigo.



Los portaaviones seguro que tienen reservados los mejores misiles después de los silos y las ciudades.


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

*Análisis de Coldiretti (3/4)*

Según un informe de Coldiretti, *sin acceso a los puertos del Mar Negro, Ucrania podrá exportar un máximo de 20 millones de toneladas de grano (no sólo de trigo), menos de la mitad de los 44,7 millones de toneladas enviadas el año pasado. *Kiev intenta exportar su cosecha por vía terrestre, fluvial y ferroviaria, pero las dificultades logísticas limitan los volúmenes a un máximo de unos dos millones de toneladas al mes.

Hay unos 30 millones de toneladas de grano almacenadas en el territorio controlado por Kiev, de una capacidad de unos 55 millones de toneladas, mientras que existe la posibilidad de almacenar otros 13-15 millones de toneladas en las zonas ocupadas por Rusia. El resultado es que los silos de maíz, trigo y girasol en el territorio controlado por el gobierno ucraniano están medio llenos con el riesgo de que las nuevas cosechas que lleguen dentro de un mes se queden en los campos.

*Se estima que la producción mundial de cereales ha descendido a 2.784 millones de toneladas, su nivel más bajo desde hace cuatro años, debido en parte a las condiciones meteorológicas adversas en los distintos continentes, pero también a la crisis de los fertilizantes, *según un análisis de Coldiretti basado en datos de la FAO que muestra que el recorte afecta principalmente al maíz para alimentación animal, el trigo y el arroz, mientras que la producción de cebada y sorgo ha aumentado.

*Evaluaciones de la FAO*

El 11 de marzo, Qu Dongyu, Director General de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), informó sobre el peso combinado de Rusia y Ucrania en el mercado mundial de alimentos en el discurso que se reproduce a continuación.

En los dos últimos años, la pandemia de COVID-19 ha planteado numerosos retos a la seguridad alimentaria mundial. Lo que está ocurriendo hoy en Rusia y Ucrania añade nuevos e importantes retos al escenario actual. Rusia y Ucrania desempeñan un papel esencial en la producción y el suministro mundial de alimentos: Rusia es el mayor exportador de trigo del mundo, y Ucrania el quinto. En conjunto, representan el 19% de la producción mundial de cebada, el 14% de la de trigo y el 4% de la de maíz, y aportan más de un tercio de las exportaciones mundiales de cereales. También son los principales proveedores de colza y cubren el 52% del mercado mundial de exportación de aceite de girasol. El mercado mundial de fertilizantes también está especialmente concentrado, siendo Rusia el principal proveedor.

Las interrupciones en las cadenas de producción de cereales y oleaginosas ucranianas y rusas y las restricciones a las exportaciones rusas tendrán importantes repercusiones en la seguridad alimentaria, especialmente para el medio centenar de países que dependen de Rusia y Ucrania para el 30% o más de su suministro de cereales. En muchos casos, se trata de países menos desarrollados o con bajos ingresos y déficit alimentario en el norte de África, Asia y Oriente Próximo. Al mismo tiempo, muchos países europeos y de Asia Central dependen de Rusia para el 50% de sus suministros de fertilizantes: una escasez de estos productos podría durar hasta bien entrado el próximo año.

En febrero de 2022, los precios de los alimentos, que ya venían subiendo desde la segunda mitad de 2020, alcanzaron niveles récord, lo que puede atribuirse a la demanda sostenida, a los altos costes de los insumos y los servicios de transporte, y a los bloqueos portuarios. Durante 2021, por ejemplo, los precios mundiales del trigo y la cebada subieron un 31%, mientras que las cotizaciones del aceite de colza y el aceite de girasol aumentaron más de un 60%. La elevada demanda y la volatilidad de los precios del gas natural también hicieron subir el coste de los fertilizantes. Por ejemplo, el precio de la urea, un importante fertilizante nitrogenado, se ha triplicado en los últimos 12 meses.

Mientras tanto, la intensidad y la duración del conflicto siguen siendo inciertas. Las probables interrupciones de las actividades agrícolas de estos dos grandes exportadores de productos básicos podrían agravar gravemente la inseguridad alimentaria mundial en un contexto de precios internacionales de los alimentos y de los insumos ya elevados y volátiles. Además, el conflicto podría provocar un descenso de la producción agrícola y del poder adquisitivo en Ucrania, agravando la inseguridad alimentaria a nivel local.

*Los cultivos de cereales estarán listos para la cosecha en junio. Todavía no está claro si los agricultores ucranianos podrán cosechar y abastecer el mercado. La evacuación masiva de la población ha reducido el número de trabajadores agrícolas y peones. El acceso a los campos puede ser difícil. La cría de ganado y aves de corral y la producción de frutas y hortalizas podrían ser igualmente difíciles.*

Los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro han dejado de funcionar. Incluso si la infraestructura de transporte interior se mantuviera intacta, el envío de grano por ferrocarril sería imposible debido a la falta de un sistema ferroviario en funcionamiento. Por el momento, los buques pueden seguir transitando por el Estrecho de Turquía, que es un centro clave para el tráfico de grandes cantidades de grano y maíz. El aumento de las primas de seguro para la región del Mar Negro agravaría los ya elevados costes del transporte marítimo, lo que afectaría aún más a los precios de las importaciones de alimentos. Igualmente dudoso es que la situación actual ponga en peligro la integridad de las instalaciones de almacenamiento y procesamiento de alimentos y la mano de obra asociada.

Por el momento, los centros portuarios rusos del Mar Negro permanecen abiertos y no se esperan interrupciones significativas en la producción agrícola a corto plazo. Sin embargo, las sanciones económicas impuestas a Rusia han provocado una importante depreciación que, a largo plazo, podría socavar la productividad y el crecimiento, haciendo que los costes de producción agrícola se disparen.

*Rusia ocupa una posición dominante en el mercado energético mundial, donde es responsable del 18% de las exportaciones mundiales de carbón, el 11% de las de petróleo y el 10% de las de gas.* El sector agrícola requiere un consumo energético de combustibles, gas y electricidad, así como de fertilizantes, pesticidas y lubricantes. La producción de ingredientes para piensos y alimentos para animales también requiere energía. El conflicto en curso ha llevado los precios de la energía a los niveles más altos, afectando negativamente al sector agrícola.

*El grano es un producto básico para más del 35% de la población mundial y la guerra en curso podría causar una repentina y fuerte reducción de las exportaciones de grano, tanto de Rusia como de Ucrania.* Queda por ver si otros exportadores serán capaces de compensar este déficit. Las existencias de cereales ya se están agotando en Canadá, mientras que las exportaciones de EE.UU., Argentina y otros países probablemente se verán limitadas, ya que sus respectivos gobiernos intentan satisfacer la demanda interna.

Es probable que los países que importan trigo del extranjero aumenten sus niveles de compra, añadiendo una nueva presión a los suministros mundiales. Egipto, Turquía, Bangladesh e Irán son los mayores importadores de trigo del mundo, que compran más del 60% a Rusia y Ucrania, y todos estos países tienen las importaciones al descubierto. Líbano, Túnez, Yemen, Libia y Pakistán también dependen en gran medida de los dos países beligerantes para sus necesidades de grano. El comercio mundial de maíz sufrirá una fuerte contracción, provocada por el temor a que la pérdida de exportaciones de Ucrania no sea compensada por otros exportadores y por el aumento de los precios.

También son inciertas las perspectivas de exportación del aceite de girasol y otros aceites alternativos. Los principales importadores de aceite de girasol, entre ellos India, la UE, China, Irán y Turquía, tendrán que buscar otros proveedores o desviar sus compras a otros aceites vegetales, lo que puede afectar, por ejemplo, a los aceites de palma, soja y colza.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

El colapso no solo vendrá de la interrupción de suministros de productos agrícolas y de fertilizantes por la crisis de Ucrania. La parte mas importante se deberá al aumento de los costes de producción y la insostenibilidad económica de las explotaciones.

Hace unos días, intenté convencer a un vecino que me aseguraba que como las cosas sigan así, se deshace del rebaño. Como me lo vuelva a decir y le vea decidido, estoy dispuesto a llegar a un acuerdo económico con él. 

Cuando el número de cabezas haya disminuído un 50 ó 60% , habrá tortas por las de mi vecino.


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

*Recomendaciones políticas (4/4)

Mantener abierto el comercio mundial de alimentos y fertilizantes.* Debe hacerse todo lo posible para proteger las actividades de producción y comercialización necesarias para satisfacer la demanda nacional e internacional. Las cadenas de suministro deben seguir funcionando y, para ello, será necesario proteger las cosechas, el ganado, las infraestructuras de procesamiento de alimentos y todos los sistemas logísticos que sigan intactos.

*Encontrar un grupo nuevo y diversificado de proveedores de alimentos. *Los países que dependen de las importaciones de alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania deben buscar proveedores alternativos para absorber el impacto. También deben aprovechar las reservas de alimentos existentes y diversificar su producción nacional para garantizar el acceso de la población a alimentos sanos.

*Apoyar a los grupos vulnerables, incluidos los desplazados internos. *Los gobiernos deben ampliar sus redes de seguridad social para proteger a los más vulnerables. En Ucrania, las organizaciones internacionales deben intervenir para ayudar a los necesitados. En todo el mundo aumentará el número de personas que se verán sumidas en la pobreza y el hambre como consecuencia del conflicto, por lo que debemos ofrecerles programas de protección social oportunos y específicos.

*Evitar las reacciones políticas ad hoc. Antes de aplicar medidas para asegurar el suministro de alimentos, los gobiernos deben evaluar los posibles efectos en los mercados internacionales.* Reducir los aranceles a la importación o recurrir a las restricciones a la exportación podría ayudar a resolver los problemas de seguridad alimentaria de un país concreto a corto plazo, pero provocaría un aumento de los precios en los mercados mundiales.

*Reforzar la transparencia y el diálogo en el mercado.* Una mayor transparencia e información sobre las condiciones del mercado mundial ayudaría a los gobiernos e inversores a tomar decisiones informadas en tiempos de volatilidad de los mercados de productos agrícolas. Iniciativas como el Sistema de Información sobre Mercados Agrícolas (AMIS) del G20 aumentan la transparencia al proporcionar evaluaciones objetivas y oportunas de los mercados.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Descripción gráfica.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> _"Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito"_
> 
> Se van a quedar con todo el sur, eso ya ni cotiza.



Todos lo sabíamos. Me refiero los de IQ normal.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Qué excusa necesita una charo vieja asquerosa que vive del erario público?
> También les hizo ir con mascarilla a los chavales cuando ya no era obligatorio.
> 
> 
> ...



No faltan hdlgp. Se las dan de intelectuales que defienden lo mejor y son las mejores mierdas.


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## visaman (10 Jun 2022)

aquí lo que nos pasa en este pais es que nadie nos ha dicho el final de la serie

¿Os acordáis de la Frontera Azul?

lo que ha generado una generación atontolinada perdida, si alguien sabe el final que lo cuente de una puta vez


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

La degradación imparable del régimen de Farlopensky. Descripción gráfica. Lo tiene todo, hasta los tomates calcetineros.

He dudado en ponerlo a estas horas tan tempranas, pero seguro que os adelantáis alguno, cabrones.

Va a correr como la pólvora.

Ferreras, aquí tienes buen material.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Jun 2022)

Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El colapso no solo vendrá de la interrupción de suministros de productos agrícolas y de fertilizantes por la crisis de Ucrania. La parte mas importante se deberá al aumento de los costes de producción y la insostenibilidad económica de las explotaciones.
> 
> Hace unos días, intenté convencer a un vecino que me aseguraba que como las cosas sigan así, se deshace del rebaño. Como me lo vuelva a decir y le vea decidido, estoy dispuesto a llegar a un acuerdo económico con él.
> 
> Cuando el número de cabezas haya disminuído un 50 ó 60% , habrá tortas por las de mi vecino.



Al final se va a rendir la UE ante Rusia, ya vereis... Tendría que entrar en la UE, los anglos lo iban a pasar bien.


----------



## arriondas (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial



Lo del PIB es un engañabobos. Que Netflix tenga más valor que Nestlé deja bien clara la estafa.


----------



## SPQR (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que yo sé de economía, te doy masticados los datos, pero tú no sabes de ello y precisas que te ejemplifiquen correctamente las cosas... tú te has leido cuatro payasadas y te las has creido, y por aquello del "sesgo de confirmación" me vienes con curvas y nombres que se ajustan a tus bobadas...
> 
> Luxemburgo es un buitre, que si estuviese en el medio de Africa se moriría...
> 
> ...



No te hagas lios, quiero que me expliques tu modelo y me digas porqué funciona mejor, punto

Si eso es algo que no puedes hacer, no puedes afirmar categoricamente nada, yo ya te he expuesto mi modelo, un estado pequeño, con bajos impuestos demuestra (en muchos casos) que eso se consigue, porque de otra manera países como Luxemburgo no tendrían el nivel de vida que tienen, pero...es que es la realidad, no es opinable, en Luxemburgo se vive mejor que en Argentina, no es opinable esa afirmación

Y si Espala estuviera en La Antartida, las circunstancias serían muy diferentes, claro, pero lo importante es tu gestión, puedes tener unas circunstancias de puta madre, pero tu gestión ser una mierda, el ejemplo, ya que estamos, es Rusia, donde el salario medio es mucho menor que en los países occidentales. Podemos concluir en base a eso que los intereses del estado ruso no están enfocados en primer término a subir esos salarios, pero es que, te digo más, estoy esperando a que algún defensor del estado, me demuestre CON NÚMEROS Y HECHOS que es lo que puede hacer el estado para que sus ciudadanos vivan como en Luxemburgo, porque eso es a lo que deberíamos aspirar....si ya tu quieres aspirar a otra cosa y pretendes que sea el estado quien viva bien y que tenga a personas como "meras piezas" es ta diferente, al menos reconocelo y punto

La economía es producción, es "yo qué tengo, qué puedo ofrecer y tu qué me compras y cuanto me das a cambio", punto. Las cosas no salen del aire, para tener el ordenador o el móvil desde el que posteas ha currado mucha gente, y eso equivale a noches con pocas horas de sueño, discusiones, conflictos, sudor, etc

Cuanta más libertad tiene una sociedad a nivel económico, cuantas más posibilidades tiene cualquiera de emprender un negocio de....aceitunas, más posibilidades de: subir los salarios, aumentar el empleo y hacer girar esa rueda

Y es que los datos lo demuestran, demuestran que, en un país como Irlanda, con una deuda monstruosa al nivel de la española, se ha optado por políticas que han llevado a ser una de las economías más prosperas del mundo (con las mismas condiciones de clima y situación), se demuestra en el caso de Singapur, cuando hace solo unas décadas era uno de los países más pobres

Ahora bien, dónde está ese modelo de estado salvador? dónde se ha aplicado y qué consecuencias a nivel de datos tienes? qué mejora y que no mejora la vida de la gente? Al menos, qué mejora en tu vida, qué buscas, qué te gustaría Si ni siquiera se tienen objetivos en esta vida, es que esto es una porquería
Venga, señor "foro de economía", deme datos


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

Alemania, desde la última derrota militar, es un país de cobardes timoratos pacifistas, debe ser que quedaron escarmentados en la 2GM

Y por otro lado, están cogidos de los huevos por el tema del gas, está claro que Schroeder es un agente pagado por Rusia...que temporalmente fue canciller de Alemania.

De Francia mejor no digo nada, ya se humillan ellos solos.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo del PIB es un engañabobos. Que Netflix tenga más valor que Nestlé deja bien claro la estafa.



La gente consume más Netflix...
Es que, confundís lo que creeis "más necesario" con el valor, y de ahí viene el error...el valor no lo da el bien en si, sino la aceptación del mercado por parte de este
Todos actuamos igual en ese sentimos, no compramos por lo que nos es necesario sino por lo que creemos necesario, y esto ocurre independientemente de la ideología, sentimientos y razón de cada persona, además de país y sistema de estado, por supuesto


----------



## arriondas (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La gente consume más Netflix...
> Es que, confundís lo que creeis "más necesario" con el valor, y de ahí viene el error...el valor no lo da el bien en si, sino la aceptación del mercado por parte de este
> Todos actuamos igual en ese sentimos, no compramos por lo que nos es necesario sino por lo que creemos necesario, y esto ocurre independientemente de la ideología, sentimientos y razón de cada persona, además de país y sistema de estado, por supuesto



Es más o menos como el fútbol, los derechos de televisión por ejemplo.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*El OIEA insiste en la necesidad de visitar la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
El director general del OIEA, la agencia nuclear de la ONU, Rafael Grossi, insistió este jueves en la necesidad de que una misión de expertos visite la planta atómica de Zaporiyia, ocupada por tropas rusas en Ucrania desde hace tres meses.

"La situación actual es insostenible", dijo el responsable del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) en un discurso ante la Junta de Gobernadores de la agencia. Mencionó explícitamente retrasos en los trabajos de mantenimiento y la interrupción de cadenas de suministro para importantes equipos técnicos de la planta.

"Cada día que el trabajo y los análisis del regulador ucraniano son socavados, crece el riesgo de un accidente o de una violación de la seguridad", advirtió Grossi.

El director general había anunciado el lunes pasado que el OIEA está preparando el envío de una misión de expertos a la planta, algo que el regulador nuclear ucraniano rechazó con vehemencia, alegando que así la agencia atómica estaría sólo legitimando la ocupación rusa de la instalación.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Jun 2022)

Y mientras tanto, LA REALIDAD:
(Nota: No comento ni pongo citas, pues los titulares ya se expresan por sí mismos)

*En mayo*
*España eleva la compra de gas a Rusia y ve recortado el suministro desde Argelia*








España eleva la compra de gas a Rusia y ve recortado el suministro desde Argelia


Una cuarta parte del gas demandado todavía llega del país africano. EEUU se sitúa por quinto mes consecutivo como primer proveedor de gas natural a España y Nigeria se consolida como tercera fuente.




www.lainformacion.com






*El Banco Central de la Federación Rusa redujo la tasa clave al 9,5% anual*








ЦБ РФ снизил ключевую ставку до 9,5% годовых


Центробанк снизил ключевую ставку на 1,5 п.п., до 9,5% годовых. Аналитики ожидали снижение на 1 п.п.




iz.ru





*El NBU ha "impreso" otros 70 mil millones, pero ahora será más caro para el presupuesto.*








НБУ “надрукував” ще 70 мільярдів, але тепер це буде дорожче для бюджету


Національний банк шляхом придбання військових ОВДП провів емісію ще 70 млрд грн, водночас уряд прив’язав для регулятора ставку за паперами до облікової



www.epravda.com.ua





*Solo la mitad de los ucranianos ven el futuro de sus hijos en Ucrania si hay una amenaza de guerra*








Лише половина українців бачить майбутнє своїх дітей в Україні, якщо буде загроза війни


Лише близько половини українців розглядають майбутнє своїх дітей чи онуків в Україні у разі, якщо зберігатиметься воєнна небезпека



www.epravda.com.ua


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*La ONU califica como "crimen de guerra" la pena de muerte a tres extranjeros por un tribunal prorruso de Ucrania.*
La ONU ha mostrado este viernes su preocupación por *las sentencias a muerte dictadas contra dos británicos y un marroquí capturados al este de Ucrania*por los separatistas prorrusos cuando luchaban junto a las tropas de Kiev.

*"Desde 2015, hemos observado que el llamado sistema judicial de estas repúblicas autoproclamadas (de Donetsk y Lugansk, al este de Ucrania) no cumple las garantías esenciales de un proceso justo (...) Estos juicios contra prisioneros de guerra constituyen un crimen de guerra"*, ha dicho la portavoz del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, Ravina Shamdasani, en Ginebra.

Los británicos Aiden Aslin y Shaun Pinner y el marroquí Brahim Saadun fueron condenados a muerte el jueves por un tribunal de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk. Los tres fueron *capturados en diferentes puntos del este de Ucrania por separatistas prorrusos*, que les acusaron de ser "mercenarios" a sueldo de Kiev.


----------



## Elimina (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El OIEA insiste en la necesidad de visitar la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
> 
> *El director general había anunciado el lunes pasado que el OIEA está preparando el envío de una misión de expertos a la planta, algo que el regulador nuclear ucraniano rechazó con vehemencia,* alegando que así la agencia atómica estaría sólo legitimando la ocupación rusa de la instalación.



Exacto. Por fin das un dato fiable.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Argentium (10 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, LA REALIDAD:
> (Nota: No comento ni pongo citas, pues los titulares ya se expresan por sí mismos)
> *El Banco Central de la Federación Rusa redujo la tasa clave al 9,5% anual*
> 
> ...



*El rublo ruso se dispara a un máximo de dos semanas después de que el banco central reduzca los tipos.* 13:04 || 10/06/2022


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te hagas lios, quiero que me expliques tu modelo y me digas porqué funciona mejor, punto
> 
> Si eso es algo que no puedes hacer, no puedes afirmar categoricamente nada, yo ya te he expuesto mi modelo, un estado pequeño, con bajos impuestos demuestra (en muchos casos) que eso se consigue, porque de otra manera países como Luxemburgo no tendrían el nivel de vida que tienen, pero...es que es la realidad, no es opinable, en Luxemburgo se vive mejor que en Argentina, no es opinable esa afirmación
> 
> ...



Irlanda... otro buitre, que demuestra que si hay carroña, los carroñeros, aunque no estén bien equipados prosperan mucho y bien... 

En la actualidad el modelo es el vuestro... y no hay más... si lo quieres bien y si no lo quieres, tienes que tener un ejército como Rusia y eso te supone un pastizal... en España el que quiso algo así pegó un salto del copón, acabó en una azotea e iba en coche...

No existe un modelo tuyo o mío... existen realidades y... es lo que hay...

El modelo actual lo puso en marcha Greenspan, con apoyo de Reagan y Tatcher... es un modelo financiero y que pivotaba en crear deuda hasta PONER DE RODILLAS a la URSS en aquellos tiempos... la deuda traída del futuro... y desde la caída de la URSS, pues... había que hacer una transformación del modelo, pero... pero... es que habíamos creado un TIMO PONZI para arruinar a la URSS y...

Qué pasa en un Timo Ponzi?

Tras la crisis del 2008 China y Rusia ofrecieron al Tio Sam los derechos de giro... en el 73 el Tio Sam perdió el patrón... en la de 2008 iba a perder la moneda de intercambio global...

EE.UU. dijo que cada palo aguante su vela e... inyectó desde la FED más fondos, la UE desde el Banco Central... Rusia pues vendía y vendía... China, inyecto, que de estos puedes estar seguro que han hecho de todo, pero también vendía y vendía y ADQUIRÍA más y más capacitación y más y más economías de escala productivas... pero el TIMO PONZI CRECIA... se compra tiempo y... que cada palo...

Ahora toca hacer balance y el tiempo empieza a no quedar...

Rusia sigue aceptando vender y vender y vender, pero... QUIERE SEGUIR COBRANDO Y COBRANDO Y COBRANDO y... y... China cada vez compra más y más y más... y EE.UU. también precisa mantener su nivel de compras, EUROPA TAMBIEN... 

El precio... 

Qué pasa con la liquidez???? 

Rusia ya no quería más dólares, quería oro... China estaba DIVERSIFICANDO... entre ellos y en la ASEAN querían compartir un intercambio en sus propias monedas... en Qatar China andaba buscando mismas condiciones...

SIGNIFICADO DE TODO ESO...

La guerra no empieza con la invasión de Rusia... la guerra es un PROCESO...

La economía también es un proceso... 

La URSS tenía una economía de guerra y GANÓ, porque la economía de guerra en una guerra es lo más eficiente.. para derrotarla se creó un TIMO PONZI; se ganó, pero...

En el mundo NENE, hay INTERESES... LA ECONOMÍA SIRVE esos intereses... te gusta?, bien; no te gusta? bien también...

¿El modelo?, el que te VENDEN y sirva a quíen tiene el PODER de IMPONERLO...

El mundo son relaciones de poder...

Harías bien en ver buen cine, por cierto o series lo mismo da:

"EL PADRINO"; tras ver "THE WIRE"...


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*Alemania aún no ha recibido solicitud española para suministrar tanques a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno alemán no ha recibido de momento ninguna petición formal por parte de *España* para el envío de tanques *Leopard 2* que, según un medio español, Madrid estaría dispuesto a entregar a *Ucrania*.

"No tengo ninguna información nueva al respecto, la situación es la misma que el canciller comunicó el miércoles en cuanto a que todavía no hay una petición", declaró en una rueda de prensa ordinaria el portavoz del Ejecutivo alemán, Steffen Hebestreit.

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, recordó hace unos días desde Lituania que no hay una petición formal por parte de España y que, de presentarse, será "examinada".


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

A los que llevan desde hace un par de días o más hablando en cada página de economía, en temas que ni se relacionan con Rusia o Ucrania, y justificando el salario del usuario alfonbass, recordaros que existe un subforo general de economía: Economía

y en el interior del mismo, con chincheta, un hilo más específico sobre las consecuencias económicas de la guerra en Ucrania. Saludos.






El hilo para hablar de las consecuencias económicas de la invasión de Ucrania
 

Comentemos amistosamente cómo nos va a afectar a nivel local (España) la invasión de Ucrania. ¿Tendremos desabastecimientos energético? ¿Nos meterá una hostia la hiperinflación? ¿Habrá desabastecimiento en supermercados? Comentemos amistosamente




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Todos lo sabíamos. Me refiero los de IQ normal.



Pero normalito, normalito... y luego están los del hilo del chusco, menos él que vive de hacer de flautista.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




Es un kilómetro 0 de libro. 

Me lo pido.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

Era un general ruso. Fue pensando que iba a desfilar con sus medallitas de chapa dorada. Más de 31.000 soldados rusos que no volverán a su casa. 120.000 que volverán amputados, disminuidos, traumados. Qué desastre sos, Rusia.


Spoiler: Cuando vas a joder a otro









No sé qué espera Rusia para rendirse.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que Rusia utiliza el juicio a los británicos para presionar a Occidente en las negociaciones sobre la guerra.*
*Rusia* quiere utilizar a tres extranjeros que fueron capturados mientras luchaban por *Ucrania* y condenados a muerte como "rehenes" para presionar a *Occidente* sobre las negociaciones de paz, segura un alto funcionario ucraniano.

Dos británicos y un marroquí recibieron la sentencia de muerte el jueves de un tribunal de la autoproclamada República Popular de *Donetsk* (RPD), uno de los representantes de *Rusia* en el este de Ucrania, informaron las agencias de noticias rusas.

Fueron llevados a juicio después de que un tribunal ucraniano sentenciara a un soldado ruso a cadena perpetua el mes pasado por matar a un civil desarmado en *Ucrania*.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Ha dado un giro la guerra de Ucrania a favor de Rusia?


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Era un general ruso. Fue pensando que iba a desfilar con sus medallitas de chapa dorada. Más de 31.000 soldados rusos que no volverán a su casa. 120.000 que volverán amputados, disminuidos, traumados. Qué desastre sos, Rusia.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cuando vas a joder a otro
> ...



y a ti que mas te da si van perdiendo , dejalos que se equivoquen ,no ?


----------



## vil. (10 Jun 2022)

Si algún día se contaran las cruzadas desde la competición por el mercado y cómo eso produjo que los Turcos conquistasen Constantinopla... en fin...

La historia es dar vueltas una y otra vez sobre el mismo punto... al menos muchas veces lo parece...


----------



## piru (10 Jun 2022)

Sobran las palabras.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania aún no ha recibido solicitud española para suministrar tanques a Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno alemán no ha recibido de momento ninguna petición formal por parte de *España* para el envío de tanques *Leopard 2* que, según un medio español, Madrid estaría dispuesto a entregar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> "No tengo ninguna información nueva al respecto, la situación es la misma que el canciller comunicó el miércoles en cuanto a que todavía no hay una petición", declaró en una rueda de prensa ordinaria el portavoz del Ejecutivo alemán, Steffen Hebestreit.
> ...



Es que seguro que se ha formado una comisión interministerial, con diversos comités especializados y subcomités específicos para estudiar y analizar el asunto, cuyo propósito es realizar las correspondientes valoraciones y análisis, y emitir cuantos informes, análisis y dictámenes (no vinculantes) les sean requeridos, a fin y efecto de elaborar una propuesta conjunta consensuada, tras lo que se emitirá la correpondiente resolución de recomendación, con sus anexos y estudios complementarios pertinentes, de manera que las comisiones delegadas pertinentes puedan elaborar una propuesta de mecanismo legal, que mediante el debido procedimiento en la comisión de subsecretarios de estado pueda finamente servir para la toma en consideración y correspondiente mandato del consejo de ministros, .....
Y tras todo esto, hacer un escrito donde se le pida permiso a Alemania (a determinar si será vehiculado mediante nota verbal por parte del cuerpo diplomático, o mediante la oficina de enlace Otan del ministerio de Defensa), para dar cumplimiento al mandato recibido de USA ("_sugerencia_"), de reducir nuestra reserva estratégica de fuerza acorazada, y transferirla a Ucrania (pendiente de determinar quien, cuando y como se paga la factura....).


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial



Y exporta industria de armamento, uranio enriquecido para centrales nucleares, carbón, tiene laboratorios bilógicos que pueden hacer vacunas... lo que demuestra que esas concentraciones de capital como fondos de inversión, oligarcas aportan poco a la economía real de la gente común de los países pero que no ves hasta que no se les hace pasar por el aro de un gobierno.

A Rusia le han robado todo lo robable,como estado y a sus ciudadanos, ha pagado su deuda y con sanciones, incluso sin disfrutar de un petróleo caro como el resto de países porque lo ha tenido que vender más barato, tiene la economía poco tocada.

Bien es cierto que China más que comprar barato no ha hecho pero...da que pensar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

570 viewsNate Burruano, 13:26

<< . El informe de Reuters sobre el avance de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania. Casi al final del artículo, muestran una serie de 24 fotos de Ucrania relacionadas con la situación.

La 4ª foto se adjunta a este mensaje, ver enlace al artículo también. La foto tiene un pie de foto: "Un residente local inspecciona una furgoneta dañada tras un ataque militar, en medio del ataque de Rusia a Ucrania, en una zona residencial de Kharkiv, Ucrania".










Russia pushes Ukrainian forces to outskirts of key eastern city


Ukrainian forces pulled back to the outskirts of the eastern city of Sievierodonetsk on Wednesday in the face of a fierce Russian assault, the regional governor said, another big swing in momentum in one of the bloodiest battles of the war.




www.reuters.com













Pero aparentemente Reuters no revisó el tatuaje del tipo de la foto,



porque hay una gran esvástica en su brazo...







Nótese que Reuters trata de pintar la narrativa de que se trata de una "zona residencial".

No aclaran que esta zona residencial ha sido tomada por los nazis... como se ve en su propia foto...

Al igual que con la historia de la sala de maternidad. No había civiles allí, sólo eran nazis usando una sala de maternidad abandonada.

Los medios de comunicación/izquierda sí que adoran a los nazis.





​


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial




Y nuestro Rocosmos ¿dónde está?


https://www.abc.es › ciencia › abci-agencia-espacial-espanola-comenzara-funcionar-2023-y-fuera-madrid-202206091304_noticia.html
*La agencia espacial española comenzará a funcionar en 2023*

Iniciativa privada:


*'Miura 1', el primer cohete español que viajará al espacio*
12 nov 2021De aproximadamente 12,2 metros de longitud, *'Miura* 1' es un *cohete* de lanzamiento suborbital diseñado y desarrollado por la empresa espacial alicantina PLD Space,

Y por último, nuestra tradicional pirotécnia.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los partidos no son más que delegaciones personalizadas de los intereses de los distintos grupos de poder económico. Nada tienen que ver con los intereses de una nación, del Estado o del pueblo y sólo sirven a sus patrocinadores y amos. Dado que estos amos están totalmente desnaturalizados y desvinculados de la nación de la que extraen su poder y riqueza, las acciones de los partidos jamás tendrán como prioridad el beneficio del país en que que legislan. Son la quintaesencia de la traición por delegación.



Esto lo tendría que saber todo el mundo.
Quién sea imbécil o no o tenga información que se lo explicaran.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial



Y exporta industria de armamento, uranio enriquecido para centrales nucleares i(ncluso a eeuu como leéis y tardarán en recuperar esa industria carbón, tiene laboratorios bilógicos que pueden hacer vacunas... lo que demuestra que esas concentraciones de capital como fondos de inversión y oligarcas aportan poco a la economía real de la gente común de los países pero que no ves hasta que no se les hace pasar por el aro de un gobierno.

A Rusia le han robado todo lo robable, como estado y a sus ciudadanos, ha pagado su deuda y con sanciones, incluso sin disfrutar de un petróleo caro como el resto de países porque lo ha tenido que vender más barato, tiene la economía poco tocada.

Bien es cierto que China más que comprar barato no ha hecho pero...da que pensar.

Bien es cierto que tiene una economía muy bien adaptada para la guerra y ahora muy bien colocada para los cambios que se avecinan... y una legislación mucho menos permisiva para saquear todo lo producido en un país, que seguro que red electrica es del estado.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*Combustible, munición y reservistas: fortalezas y debilidades de Kiev y Moscú en su guerra de aniquilación.*
La *guerra* de aniquilación está en marcha.* Metro a metro, Rusia pasa su **rodillo artillero** por las fronteras del Donbás* para darle a *Putin* una victoria pírrica que vender en sus terminales propagandísticos. Pero ni en tiempo ni en espacio sus órdenes se están cumpliendo. Según conversaciones interceptadas por la inteligencia occidental, el autócrata ruso se había fijado el día 1 de junio como límite para ocupar toda la región rebelde de *Lugansk* y dejar para el 1 de julio la ocupación total de *Donetsk*. *Pero estamos a viernes 10 de junio y no tiene ni la una ni la otra.*

Debido a sus propios errores y la feroz resistencia ucraniana, los dos bandos *han ido adaptando su manera de luchar a esta nueva fase de desgaste* en la invasión. Las tropas de la Z bombardean en alfombra las áreas urbanas con todo lo que tienen: bombas de aviación, artillería pesada y cohetes termobáricos. Así tratan de hacerle muchas bajas a los ucranianos que se atrincheran en ellas para que, después, *les favorezca el combate urbano*. Los soldados ya no se ven las caras, sino que caen heridos por la metralla a distancia.









Combustible, munición y reservistas: fortalezas y debilidades de Kiev y Moscú en su guerra de aniquilación


La guerra de aniquilación está en marcha. Metro a metro, Rusia pasa su rodillo artillero por las fronteras del Donbás para darle a Putin una victoria pírrica que vender en sus...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Of course, sir.


----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania aún no ha recibido solicitud española para suministrar tanques a Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno alemán no ha recibido de momento ninguna petición formal por parte de *España* para el envío de tanques *Leopard 2* que, según un medio español, Madrid estaría dispuesto a entregar a *Ucrania*.
> 
> "No tengo ninguna información nueva al respecto, la situación es la misma que el canciller comunicó el miércoles en cuanto a que todavía no hay una petición", declaró en una rueda de prensa ordinaria el portavoz del Ejecutivo alemán, Steffen Hebestreit.
> ...




Lo que pasa es que ni Alemania ni Zelensky saben que Sanchez solo lo dijo para quedar bien, Pero si le miente hasta al medico!


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)

Actualización sobre la situación sobre el terreno en las regiones de #Kherson y #Nikolaev . Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron una ofensiva en la región de Nikolaev desde Oleksandrovka que condujo a la liberación total del territorio de Dniprovska y un nuevo avance en las afueras de Luparevo.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*Rusia ataca depósitos de granos en Mykolaiv en la guerra en Ucrania.*
El alcalde de Mykolaiv, Oleksandr Senkevych, ha denunciado que la ciudad portuaria del sur sigue siendo bombardeada diariamente por la artillería rusa que la bombardea desde todas las direcciones y que un puerto privado de la ciudad, que es uno de los puertos de granos más grandes de *Ucrania*, ha sido atacado.

El distrito resultó dañado, se quemaron cuatro sitios de almacenamiento y se perdió todo el grano del interior. En _BBC Newsday_ , el alcalde dice que las líneas de combate han cambiado un poco de un lado a otro, pero los ucranianos solo tienen equipo suficiente para defender la ciudad, no para atacar.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial



Rusia no tiene el pib de españa.

El pib ruso ppa es 2,3 billones de dólares mayor que el español.
Rusia es la sexta economía mundial.
España la 16


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo que entiendo es que están dejando el otro lado como un solar, me imagino que para allanar el camino




En el canal de Telegram de Irina se habla de un desembarco tras el hundimiento de un buque ucraniano y la puesta en fuga de otro.

Vamos a esperar más noticias.


----------



## lapetus (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _«Vamos a ir mucho más allá», ha asegurado, para después explicar que el dominio del espacio se ha convertido en los últimos años en un «asunto geoestratégico de la máxima relevancia para las grandes naciones» que afecta a las telecomunicaciones, la seguridad y la defensa. «España no puede quedarse atrás»_



Sánchez viene ahora con estas, cuando se debería haber emprendido esto en los años 70.
No sé de qué se encargará la agencia esta, no tenemos lanzadores y no tenemos naves tripuladas. Es ridículo.

Edito:

4.533 millones de euros

_"323 millones se destinarán al sector aeronáutico, para transformar la industria a sistemas de cero emisiones, desarrollar demostradores de aeronaves y aviones no tripulados, y modernizar el tráfico aéreo y el denominado cielo único europeo."_ NADA DE ESO ES EL ESPACIO
_"Una cantidad muy importante, 1.480 millones de euros, irá a parar al control medioambiental y climático, sistemas de comunicaciones y seguridad"_ ES DECIR, MIRAR EL METEOSAT A VER SI ESTÁ NUBLADO
_"mientras que 390 millones se destinarán a formación e innovación"_, MAMANDURRIAS, VAYA


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Hasta en la filonazi Letonia, dando la nota.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y nuestro Rocosmos ¿dónde está?
> 
> 
> https://www.abc.es › ciencia › abci-agencia-espacial-espanola-comenzara-funcionar-2023-y-fuera-madrid-202206091304_noticia.html
> ...



Por supuesto, en Minglanilla.


PD: Leyendo la noticia del Miura 1, podemos estar hablando, sin ninguna duda, del cohete mas PACO de la historia de la Humanidad. 
Huelva, Alicante, Elche y....... Teruel.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

segun entiendo


LA FACCION QUE ASOCIMOS A TRUMP O QUE LE HABIRA INCLUSO USADO ( A TRUMP COMO FIGURA)

APUESTA TODO EL FUTURO DE LO QUE VIENE SIENDO EL CONCEPTO << USA >>


A LA NUEVA Y PEQUEÑA SPACE FORCE 














Elon Musk's Starlink Makes China ‘Very Scared’: Space Expert


As Americans try out the newest Starlink dishes on their recreational vehicles, a space expert says Elon Musk's ...




www.theepochtimes.com






40,000 ft. necessary to understand [ US ] / SA / global events.

Paint the picture.

*Decrease altitude (we will not fly that high again).*

Higher the altitude greater the [risk] of conspiracy ST.

Many cannot/will not swallow.

________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________

CASI EN EL MISMO SENTIDO QUE INGLATERRA O OTROS ESTADOS NACION | REINOS | CIUDADES ESTADO

BASABAN CASI TODO EN SU FLOTA MILITAR O MERCANTE

LA " USA DE TRUMP " CON O SIN TRUMP CONFIARIA EN 

LA FUERZA ESPACIAL NO TANTO COMO ALGO DE MARCIANITOS

SI NO COMO CYBER - ESPACIAL | INTER - TEMPORAL - INTERDIMENSIONAL |​


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Datos curiosos: Rusia tiene el PIB de España pero al tiempo es el principal exportador mundial de trigo, y tercer productor mundial



Se llama estadística creativa, conocida desde Disraeli…y ya llovió…


----------



## Octubrista (10 Jun 2022)

Por si no se ha dicho:









Rusia reduce los tipos de interés 150 pb, en niveles de antes de la guerra Por Investing.com


Rusia reduce los tipos de interés 150 pb, en niveles de antes de la guerra




m.es.investing.com


----------



## SPQR (10 Jun 2022)

Y lo dice el tontopolla que viene aquí a presumir de sus felaciones propagandisticas al gordo norcoreano.

Anda a engullir grasuza, gilipollas.



JoséBatallas dijo:


> A los que llevan desde hace un par de días o más hablando en cada página de economía, en temas que ni se relacionan con Rusia o Ucrania, y justificando el salario del usuario alfonbass, recordaros que existe un subforo general de economía: Economía
> 
> y en el interior del mismo, con chincheta, un hilo más específico sobre las consecuencias económicas de la guerra en Ucrania. Saludos.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)

RF finalmente tomó el área del parque nacional y ahora tiene el control total del paso marítimo a Nikolaev


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vaya… si la historia del británico es esta, no mola nada.
> 
> Si tienes doble nacionalidad y eres tropa regular, digo yo que no se te puede considerar soldado de fortuna.



Y se le ocurrio irse a la guerra, estuvo luchando y cobrando y ahora le han capturado y se acuerda de que es pobre hombre pero no se acordó cuando se alisto ... Cierto ?? O es el caso del que no le contaron que si te pillan como mercenario no te aplica la convención de Ginebra??


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

Abierto e inaugurado el primer puente de carretera entre China y Rusia






_
Rusia y China inauguraron el viernes el primer puente de carretera entre ambos países que cruza el río Amur y une las ciudades de Heihe (provincia de Heilongjiang) y Blagoveshchensk (Extremo Oriente ruso). 
La construcción del puente había finalizado hace dos años, pero su inauguración se pospuso debido a la pandemia de coronavirus.
La realización de proyecto, que se acordó en 1995, es un símbolo del acercamiento y el aumento de intercambios comerciales entre ambos.
La agencia de noticias estatal rusa Ria Novosti publicó un vídeo de la inauguración del puente, de colo rojo y blanco, en el que se ve cómo pasan los primeros camiones junto a fuegos artificiales.
El puente, de un kilómetro de longitud y con solo dos carriles de circulación, costó unos 19.000 millones de rublos (300 millones de euros, 330 millones de dólares), de los cuales 14.000 millones correspondieron a la parte rusa, según cifras oficiales.
Según los medios rusos, 630 camiones, 164 autobuses y 68 vehículos ligeros podrán utilizar a diario el puente, destinado exclusivamente al transporte de mercancías._


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Por si no se ha dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba buscando ese dato comparativo desde hace días, mil gracias.
Leñeeeeee y el cambio con el dólar tan favorable no lo había conseguido desde 2018, ¿Sabéis lo que significa éso?

A este paso, estos acaban la guerra con mercenarios de la UE y bebiendo champagne.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Por supuesto, en Minglanilla.
> 
> 
> PD: Leyendo la noticia del Miura 1, podemos estar hablando, sin ninguna duda, del cohete mas PACO de la historia de la Humanidad.
> Huelva, Alicante, Elche y....... Teruel.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Dentro de la tónica general de caídas de los índices europeos, el IBEX está doblando el porcentaje de sus homólogos del continente.

Los baños de Argel. Miguel de Cervantes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

*"Si un país o un grupo de países es incapaz de tomar decisiones soberanas, ya es una colonia hasta cierto punto, y una colonia no tiene perspectiva histórica, [no tiene] ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir en una lucha geopolítica tan dura"


“La soberanía social es la capacidad de la sociedad de consolidarse para resolver los problemas nacionales: es el respeto a su historia, a su cultura, a su lengua, a los pueblos que viven en un mismo territorio”*


*"Rusia siempre ha estado a la vanguardia de los acontecimientos. Sí, hubo épocas en la historia de nuestro país en las que tuvimos que retroceder, pero sólo para, reuniendo nuestras fuerzas, seguir adelante, concentrarnos y avanzar" *

Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin 









*"Estoy absolutamente segura de que el principal destinatario y el principal blanco de todo lo que está haciendo ahora Washington no son Moscú y Pekín, sino la Unión Europea. Este es su principal competidor" *

María Zajárova


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?



Si, por eso no los acercan.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

¡¡Putin, jodete!!

El CEO de JPMorgan, Jamie Dimon, advierte sobre la recesión: la economía se enfrenta a un "huracán"
*
Mientras que Jamie Dimon dejó clara una recesión a fines de mayo y habló de nubes de tormenta que también podrían 
disolverse nuevamente, el CEO de JPMorgan ha dado una nota completamente diferente a principios de este mes.*


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jun 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> y a ti que mas te da si van perdiendo , dejalos que se equivoquen ,no ?



Por la misma regla, a tí qué más te da?


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


>



El aeropuerto de Teruel ha encontrado un nicho de mercado importante. Además se está convirtiendo en un hub de empresas del sector aeroespacial.

Yo sigo prefiriendo el mudéjar turolense pero al césar lo que es del césar


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y se le ocurrio irse a la guerra, estuvo luchando y cobrando y ahora le han capturado y se acuerda de que es pobre hombre pero no se acordó cuando se alisto ... Cierto ?? O es el caso del que no le contaron que si te pillan como mercenario no te aplica la convención de Ginebra??




Era mucho leer unos pocos tweets… el tío se fue a Ucrania en 2018, se casó con una ucraniana y se alistó al ejército regular ya de aquellas.
Si lo que cuenta es tal cual, no es un mercenario, es un soldado ucraniano a todos los efectos, y le están dando ese “trato distintivo” por su doble nacionalidad británica.

Así lo entiendo yo, vamos.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cachondo el Bill Gates
> 
> La primera prueba para un reactor de fusión comercial esta programada para el 2040/45 y eso que participa todo quisqui incluido USA, EU, Rusia, China, Japón, etc. y por ahora nadie a renunciado ni ha sido expulsado del proyecto ITER.
> 
> ...



Son noticias para tranquilizar a los memos, tranquilos que hay alterantivas al gas y al petroleo .. Oye que se puede hacer volar a los aviones con hidrogeno... Ahhh, vale, pues que sancionen a los rusos .. lo que no les cuentan es que no hay aviones con esos motores ni se fabrica el suficiente y ni siquiera es rentable ni duplicando el precio del petroleo por no hablar del coste ecológico ... Así que ni reactor de fusión ni hidroductos son variables a contemplar dentro de este conflicto salvo para lo que las usan que es engañar a los fáciles de engañar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

The British Independent, citando un informe de inteligencia proporciona un excelente análisis sobre el equilibrio de las fuerzas rusas y ucranianas.

▪Las tropas ucranianas son 20 veces inferiores a las tropas rusas en artillería, 40 veces en municiones y 12 veces en alcance.

▪La parte ucraniana se ha quedado casi completamente sin misiles Smerch y Uragan MLRS.

▪Ucrania todavía tiene Grad MLRS y obuses que alcanzan un máximo de 20-30 km.

▪ Los Javelin y NLAW fueron muy útiles en la primera fase de la guerra y siguen siendo útiles ahora, pero no pueden golpear a la artillería del enemigo.

▪Los rusos pueden atacar las concentraciones de tropas ucranianas con cohetes desde una distancia de muchas decenas e incluso cientos de kilómetros. Hay una situación de "desigualdad absoluta en el campo de batalla, sin mencionar el dominio total de los aviones enemigos en el aire". Es raro derribar aviones y helicópteros rusos.

▪Los "combates intensos" tienen un grave efecto desmoralizador en las tropas ucranianas por lo que está aumentando el número de casos de deserción entre los soldados ucranianos.

▪Los rusos son muy conscientes de que la cantidad de armas estratégicas enviadas por los países occidentales aún es bastante pequeña y llega al frente aún más lentamente. Así que intentan usar su (abrumadora) ventaja mientras dure.

▪Después de una serie de intercambios, Ucrania tiene 550 rusos capturados mientras que los rusos tienen más de 5600 ucranianos y Moscú exige un intercambio 1:1. Hay que tener en cuenta en cuenta que según las autoridades de Rusia y la LDNR más de 7.000 personas se encuentran en cautiverio.


----------



## Argentium (10 Jun 2022)

*El rublo ruso se dispara un 5% mientras los operadores ponderan la vía de la bajada de tipos*
13:56 || 10/06/2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

⚡Este tanque T-72M1 fue producido por Bulgaria, transferido por la República Checa a Ucrania y ahora combatiente del ejército ruso. 
El tanque capturado por fusileros motorizados del grupo "O" tiene solo 19 km de kilometraje, una carga completa de municiones y ahora servirá gloriosamente a la causa de la liberación del Donbass.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Combustible, munición y reservistas: fortalezas y debilidades de Kiev y Moscú en su guerra de aniquilación.*
> La *guerra* de aniquilación está en marcha.* Metro a metro, Rusia pasa su **rodillo artillero** por las fronteras del Donbás* para darle a *Putin* una victoria pírrica que vender en sus terminales propagandísticos. Pero ni en tiempo ni en espacio sus órdenes se están cumpliendo. Según conversaciones interceptadas por la inteligencia occidental, el autócrata ruso se había fijado el día 1 de junio como límite para ocupar toda la región rebelde de *Lugansk* y dejar para el 1 de julio la ocupación total de *Donetsk*. *Pero estamos a viernes 10 de junio y no tiene ni la una ni la otra.*
> 
> Debido a sus propios errores y la feroz resistencia ucraniana, los dos bandos *han ido adaptando su manera de luchar a esta nueva fase de desgaste* en la invasión. Las tropas de la Z bombardean en alfombra las áreas urbanas con todo lo que tienen: bombas de aviación, artillería pesada y cohetes termobáricos. Así tratan de hacerle muchas bajas a los ucranianos que se atrincheran en ellas para que, después, *les favorezca el combate urbano*. Los soldados ya no se ven las caras, sino que caen heridos por la metralla a distancia.
> ...



Vaya chorradas publican esos del mundo ....   Los rusos no tienen prisa. Les da totalmente igual que los ukros se rindan al segundo bombazo que al décimo teniendo en cuenta que los ukros no pueden responder con la misma potencia de fuego. Cuanto más tarde, peor para ellos.

Vamos, que lo del Dombass ahora mismo es hartarse de tirarles bombas hasta que se aburran de recibirlas. Da exactamente igual cuanto tarden puesto que los rusos no arriesgan nada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

❗El ejército ucraniano casi ha agotado toda su munición de artillería - The Guardian

Así lo afirmó a la edición británica el jefe adjunto de la GUR de Ucrania, Vadym Skibitsky. Señaló que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania usan de 5.000 a 6.000 proyectiles al día pero pierden grandes cantidades con el intercambio de artillería. Por lo tanto, es necesario que Occidente aumente los suministros, agregó Skibitsky.

“Esta es una guerra de artillería y estamos perdiendo en términos de artillería. Ahora todo depende de lo que nos dé (Occidente). Ucrania tiene una pieza de artillería por cada 10-15 piezas de artillería rusa. Nuestros socios occidentales nos han dado alrededor del 10% de lo que tienen”.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Un obús estadounidense de 155 mm M777A2 destruido cerca de Lisichansk


----------



## Poseidón (10 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Como mola esta imagen macho. La historia de rusia comprimida en una estampa.

El crio, Alejandro, en primera fila desde luego demuestra muchas cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64BV destruido. 

@Ugolok_Sitha


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Con matices, la edad media no, no fue tan terrible como la pintan.
> Cierto que en la edad media nació "Europa". Desde sus naciones más importantes hasta la universidad o la música clásica....
> Pero que mejoró al mundo clásico.... En una ciudad como Pompeya, de tamaño medio tirando a pequeño, la gran mayoría de la población sabía leer y escribir al menos lo básico, como bien prueban los grafitos o las tablillas con mensajes cortos.



Las ciudades romanas eran capsulas de civilizacion, no digamos fuera de Italia donde la urbanizacion no era tan intensa. Fuera de las murallas de Pompeya a saber como vivian, igual hasta seguian practicando sacrificios humanos. La civilizacion cristiana medieval era mucho mas organica donde las ciudades crecian si crecia el agro. El relativo bienestar de las ciudades romanas se basaba en cambio en una economia de guerra de un imperio siempre en expansion.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Otro barco de la Armada de Ucrania destruido

El pequeño barco antisubmarino ucraniano "Vinnitsa" fue destruido por un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

El régimen de Kyiv intentó ocultar el barco en el puerto de Ochakiv, pero este intento fracasó.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jun 2022)

Pues veremos como y cuando acaba la sequia en USA, por ahora el verano viene fuerte.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Prueba evidente de la penuria de medios del ejército ruso. Ya han sacado hasta los caballos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es tener nivel. Vaya tela.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

La entrega de M-270 MLRS alemanes a Ucrania se pospone hasta el invierno

La entrega de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple alemanes M-270 a Ucrania se ha pospuesto hasta al menos el invierno. Su software no permite disparar municiones británicas y estadounidenses.

Costará varios meses resolver la incompatibilidad.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Según el viceministro de Información de la DNR, Artem Olkhin, el número estimado de tropas que defienden la aglomeración de Slovyansk-Kramatorsk es de hasta 70.000 soldados y oficiales.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues veremos como y cuando acaba la sequia en USA, por ahora el verano viene fuerte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085328
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085329



El cereal no está engranando (engordando) en la meseta por la falta de precipitaciones.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

La otra cara de la movilización de Zelenskyy: casi medio millón de bayonetas escaparon a Polonia

Según las estimaciones del gobierno polaco, entre el 24 de febrero y el 7 de junio de 2022 entraron en Polonia desde Ucrania 3,645 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos, entre ellos 432.000 hombres de entre 18 y 60 años.

Para evitar la movilización, los ucranianos recurren a la ayuda de grupos ilegales, que organizan la salida a países de la UE con documentos de identidad polacos falsos (hasta 10 mil dólares). Y los guardias fronterizos ucranianos necesitan añadir otros 5 mil dólares.

Es importante señalar que los ciudadanos ucranianos en edad de reclutamiento que llegan a Polonia rara vez se registran allí. Sólo 5,1 mil hombres han solicitado el registro en el sistema estatal polaco en todo el tiempo y se trata en su mayoría de hombres de más de 60 años. Los ucranianos prefieren permanecer en el extranjero de forma anónima para eludir sus obligaciones con el régimen de Kiev.

La magnitud de la movilización de Zelenski es asombrosa y demuestra bien el alcance de la corrupción en el sistema de la junta de Kiev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

La epidemia de trastornos en el club de caniches imperial no cesa...
Moscú privará a Tokio de los derechos de pesca de las islas Kuriles:

Japón se quedará sin cocina nacional por las sanciones.

_*"Se negaron a pagar las cuotas de captura de las Kuriles.*_
* Se castigan bien a sí mismos, ni siquiera necesitan que se les ayude".*


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

En el norte de la región de Kharkiv, los rusos han informado de que han tomado el control de Ternova y Varvarovka. No parece un avance rápido, pero no habrá un avance rápido en los próximos días, a menos que las fuerzas ucranianas corran de repente a retirarse en masa (lo que ocurre más a menudo en las predicciones del Departamento de Estado estadounidense y en las fantasías de los propagandistas rusos que en la realidad). Lo más probable es que, hasta que lleguen fuerzas adicionales, la línea del frente "oscilará de un lado a otro sin que se produzcan cambios significativos". Al fin y al cabo, los rusos no tienen ninguna gana de asaltar la ciudad: el silencio real de la defensa aérea ucraniana en Kharkiv hace que la mayoría de los lanzamientos de misiles rusos contra los objetos de la ciudad tengan éxito. Así que para ti y para mí el peligro ha sido y sigue siendo el máximo nivel. Las advertencias al respecto parecen innecesarias: los últimos días (o más bien noches) en Kharkiv han sido muy ruidosos. Pero recordémoslo igualmente: la guerra continúa, vivimos en una ciudad en primera línea. Para los civiles, esto significa un peligro constante desde todos los lados. Así que tenga todo el cuidado posible.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el viceministro de Información de la DNR, Artem Olkhin, el número estimado de tropas que defienden la aglomeración de Slovyansk-Kramatorsk es de hasta 70.000 soldados y oficiales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí está lo gordo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

@FoJAk3​

Fake ass NASA 

742 viewsItzaDEWsy, 14:34
Q World rder

ASTRONAUTA HACIENDO ANUNCIO DE DORITOS O ALGO ASI

CON LAS ACTUALES GREE SCREEN LA COSA MAS FACIL DEL MUNDO 
LA TECNOLOGIA Y LOS ESTUDIOS DE LA NASA VAN DECADAS POR DELANTE DE LAS COMERCIALES



LA SPACE FORCE NO SABEMOS QUE HARA​


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vaya chorradas publican esos del mundo ....   Los rusos no tienen prisa. Les da totalmente igual que los ukros se rindan al segundo bombazo que al décimo teniendo en cuenta que los ukros no pueden responder con la misma potencia de fuego. Cuanto más tarde, peor para ellos.
> 
> Vamos, que lo del Dombass ahora mismo es hartarse de tirarles bombas hasta que se aburran de recibirlas. Da exactamente igual cuanto tarden puesto que los rusos no arriesgan nada.



Están cayendo civiles todos los días en la retaguardia, en el frente no va a ser menos. Lo que si tengo claro es que Putin exige el informe hasta con el número de serie de cada arma, aunque luego la vendan, si es en el sitio adecuado, ni le parece mal. Pero cada vez que haya un atentado en los países de la OTAN les hará la trazabilidad para el informe en el monumento de los caídos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Descripción gráfica.



A estas altura de la pelicula, ya desde febrero 2022 y estamos a junio, me parece increible que sigan con las sanciones cuando estas están dañando lenta pero gravemente a las economias europedas...como es que siguen con ello? O están usando la guerra de ucrania para poner en marcha otros planes (desabastecimiento provocado, subir precios, etc...la clásica estrategia de empobrecimiento y reduccion poblacional en segundo plano -de esto en principio lo cojo con pinzas- me creo mas lo primero; que intentan jodernos vivos económicamente) o realmente no tienen ningun interes en ganarla pero sí usar a rusia/china militarmente hablando para provocar el reseteo a lo bestia....En fin. Son unos putos psicopatas esta gentuza.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Apoyo plenamente esta propuesta. Esto debería haberse solucionado ya en 2014. Una parte importante de la tragedia de Donbass es que no se abordó en 2014 ni después, cuando los turbios acuerdos con los oligarcas ucranianos llevaron a la pérdida de Mariupol (todo el mundo sabe lo que pasó con la ciudad) y al estancamiento económico de las repúblicas.
Por supuesto, todas las propiedades de los oligarcas ucranianos en la DNR y la LNR deben ser nacionalizadas. Y debería comenzar con Akhmetov.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




​Cada vez que paso por delante de la mansión de Akhmetov en Donetsk me siento confundido y me pregunto: ¿por qué no se ha nacionalizado todavía esta enorme finca?​​Me encantaría convertir este precioso lugar en un sanatorio para heridos, un orfanato o cualquier otra cosa útil, pero la casa de Akhmetov se mantiene como una fortaleza.​​Quien intenta explicarlo todo con una sonrisa condescendiente y matices legales quiere escupirle en la cara de insolente o estúpido.​​La mansión intacta del principal patrocinador de la guerra en el Donbass como símbolo de la sombría presencia de Urkaine en la DNR.​​¿Quizás sea el momento de afrontarlo?​​







Владлен ТатарZкий


Война. ПО РЕКЛАМЕ ПИСАТЬ СЮДА: @Vladlentatarskybooks Для связи - @vladlentatarskiy ВК - https://vk.com/id309198157




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> EEUU es consciente de que los mercenarios que han ido a combatir a Ucrania contra Rusia suponen una amenaza para su seguridad interna cuando regresen. Lo recoge un documento silenciado o minimizado por la prensa: “están reclutando activamente a supremacistas blancos".
> 
> ...



Destaco esta frase de tu mensaje: "
_Rubinstein sobre el reclutamiento: "Buscan restaurar básicamente la supremacía fascista sobre Europa. No son amigos de la . No les gusta la UE. Solo quieren explotar la UE y superar a la UE para poder tener su Cuarto Reich"._

Hace unos 40 años tuve un compañero de trabajo que ya era muy mayor, estaba a punto de jubilarse. Tenía una cultura impresionante y me decía que en Europa terminaría habiendo un régimen fascista. En aquellos tiempos era impensable, principios de los 80, yo siempre me lo tomaba a broma y me sorprendía su insistencia, como si él quisiera que yo contase con ello cuando llegara el momento.

Me lo has hecho recordar. Él había sido coetáneo con la 2ª guerra mundial. Ahora entiendo que había sido capaz de ver la jugada de la destrucción de Europa planificada haciéndola estallar desde dentro, por los cabos sueltos que quedaron al finalizar la guerra.

A veces no escuchamos a quienes tienen más experiencia, han visto más situaciones y el transcurrir de los acontecimientos. 
Ahora seguro que ha fallecido. Siento no poder decirle que tenía razón. Sé que descansa en paz, tenía un gran corazón.

Disculpad el apunte personal, es como si él hubiese lanzado un mensaje al futuro y ahora está aquí delante, 40 años después


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Explosión de una bomba en el centro de Donetsk cerca de la administración del jefe de la DNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La otra cara de la movilización de Zelenskyy: casi medio millón de bayonetas escaparon a Polonia
> 
> ...entraron en Polonia desde Ucrania 3,645 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos...



¡¡Pues si que es grande Polonia!! La mitad del planeta. oiga!!


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya he dicho repetidamente que tengo pánico a lo que quienes gerencian esto que dan en llamar "occidente" están haciendo y sobre todo de lo poco de sentido común y capacidad tienen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí esta lo magro de la noticia.

_Para Dennis Whyte, director del PSFC, el nuevo acuerdo con el CFS traerá un capital clave aumentar la contratación y el apoyo a los estudiantes, el personal y el profesorado del centro.* "Aumentaremos significativamente el número de estudiantes de posgrado y postdoctorales,* y lo que es igual de importante, trabajarán en un conjunto más diverso de temas de ciencia y tecnología de la fusión", señala Whyte. El director del PSFC asegura que el CFS se encaragará de la construcción del SPARC y el desarrollo de un producto de fusión comercial. Mientras que su centro se dedicará a la investigación y la docencia._

La constante de los 50 años no se la van a saltar ya te digo yo.

Cuando hayan encontrado el material que aguante los 100 millones d e grados de “manera sostenida” y resiliente añadiría; hecho de cuerno de unicornio y los anillos de Thanos, que publiquen la noticia!


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

Ojo que ahora mismo el euro se está despeñando un 5% contra el rublo.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A estas altura de la pelicula, ya desde febrero 2022 y estamos a junio, me parece increible que sigan con las sanciones...



No les interrumpa, que ban vien...


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos ya no son bienvenidos en Europa: Letonia no es una excepción

En la ciudad de Liepaja, durante un concierto gratuito de representantes de Letonia Primero, la policía detuvo a un descendiente de ucranianos originales que decidió asistir al evento.

Los policías letones no apreciaron el "origen divino" del detenido ni la bandera ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

El LNR ha enviado sus primeras 650 toneladas de grano a Rusia.
El tren fue escoltado hasta Starobelsk por el jefe de la república. Pasechnik subrayó que la LNR tiene mucho grano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es la forma de obligarles a regresar, sean hombres o mujeres, en Ucrania la falta de remeros en muchos sectores debe de estar lastrando aún más la economía, deben de estar faltando desde tenderas, a ingenieros, pasando por camioneros, mecánicos, etc.



Y carne de cañón. 
No hay quien maneje las armas letales de Accidente....


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> señores se comenta que para este verano o será en octubre el litro gasoil estará a 3€ asi que la gasolina un poco mas, entonces la política del merme alcanzara su cenit y el paquete de pringless tendrá solo 3 patatas, preveo hordas de venas hinchadas y cabreos masivos.



Destrucción de demanda....


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Jun 2022)

Uuuuyyy.....cuando retrasan tanto el envio de armamento pesado a los ucros, occidente lo mismo está barajando la opción de ahorrarse material, total para que acabe enseguida en manos rusas cuando al payaso lo mismo deducen que le quedan dos telediarios. 
....


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La epidemia de trastornos en el club de caniches imperial no cesa...
> Moscú privará a Tokio de los derechos de pesca de las islas Kuriles:
> 
> Japón se quedará sin cocina nacional por las sanciones.
> ...



Estos antiguos soviets que les sale a todos el dinero por las orejas ¿No dejan de apuntar un debe?. Eso es que Pekín financia la disminución de un 0,5% de interés del crédito para Moscú. Es mucho más barato que la guerra en Taiwan y los Chinos siempre han contado bien con el ábaco.

Se lo cobrarán entre ellos pero sin tanta usura.


----------



## Adriano II (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que ahora mismo el euro se está despeñando un 5% contra el rublo.



Y eso que Elvira acaba de bajar tipos ...


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A estas altura de la pelicula, ya desde febrero 2022 y estamos a junio, me parece increible que sigan con las sanciones cuando estas están dañando lenta pero gravemente a las economias europedas...como es que siguen con ello? O están usando la guerra de ucrania para poner en marcha otros planes (desabastecimiento provocado, subir precios, etc...la clásica estrategia de empobrecimiento y reduccion poblacional en segundo plano -de esto en principio lo cojo con pinzas- me creo mas lo primero; que intentan jodernos vivos económicamente) o realmente no tienen ningun interes en ganarla pero sí usar a rusia/china militarmente hablando para provocar el reseteo a lo bestia....En fin. Son unos putos psicopatas esta gentuza.



Lo dijimos hace AÑOS algunos. Un reset economico. Comunismo. Economia planificada y controlada, Que es lo UNICO que funciona a la larga. Economia controlada por el estado. Que no exista la sobreproduccion ni el overstocking ni los excedentes.... Aprovechar cada recurso....



..... MARX fue mas optimista.. . .


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

1. Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña condenaron las sentencias de muerte de los mercenarios extranjeros en la DNR en un intento de presentarlos como "militares ucranianos".
2. Ucrania dijo que quería incluirlos en la lista de intercambio. Cabe señalar que dos de los tres condenados se habían ofrecido previamente a intercambiarse por Medvedchuk a razón de 2 mercenarios por 1 Medvedchuk.
3. En Moscú, las declaraciones de Occidente sobre la sentencia de muerte fueron calificadas de histéricas y se aconsejó no interferir en el trabajo del sistema judicial de la DNR.
4. Moscú no tiene previsto oficialmente discutir el tema de los mercenarios con Occidente, y sugiere que Gran Bretaña y compañía se pongan en contacto directamente con la DNR, donde se dictó la sentencia.
5. Hasta ahora, Gran Bretaña se ha negado a dirigirse directamente a la DNR, ya que esto socava la política de no reconocimiento de la DNR en Occidente.
6. Los mercenarios esperarán el resultado del recurso contra el veredicto durante el mes de junio, con la esperanza de que se les conmute la pena. Tienen 30 días para hacerlo. También existe la opción de solicitar un indulto a Pushylin.
7. Si se niegan, se enfrentarán a un pelotón de fusilamiento (según la ley, en el DNR no se cuelga, sino que se dispara).
8. Los juicios de los criminales de guerra ucranianos deben tener lugar en la DNR antes del final del verano. Como han demostrado los juicios de los mercenarios extranjeros, no se alargarán demasiado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No les interrumpa, que ban vien...



cono, que mi pais se está jodiendo.......No culpo a Putin, pero la otan/ue estan usándole para machacarnos, me cago en la puta otan
pd: Que terminen con los nazis e ya, pero me da que queda su camino


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A estas altura de la pelicula, ya desde febrero 2022 y estamos a junio, me parece increible que sigan con las sanciones cuando estas están dañando lenta pero gravemente a las economias europedas...como es que siguen con ello? O están usando la guerra de ucrania para poner en marcha otros planes (desabastecimiento provocado, subir precios, etc...la clásica estrategia de empobrecimiento y reduccion poblacional en segundo plano -de esto en principio lo cojo con pinzas- me creo mas lo primero; que intentan jodernos vivos económicamente) o realmente no tienen ningun interes en ganarla pero sí usar a rusia/china militarmente hablando para provocar el reseteo a lo bestia....En fin. Son unos putos psicopatas esta gentuza.



Que no hay conspiraciones para matarnos de hambre ni para reducirnos la población. Tu vete siempre a la explicación más sencilla. Cuál es uno de los 7 pecados capitales? El orgullo. Lo último que va a reconocer la UE es que la están cagando, entre otras cosas porque no ha pasado tiempo suficiente para valorar la situación y el resultado final es todavía incierto. La guerra no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y carne de cañón.
> No hay quien maneje las armas letales de Accidente....



Esos van para rehenes en las citys.


----------



## agricultura (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tiene todos los portaviones cerca de Europa escondidos, o en fiordos o similares o pegados a Sicilia, no se atreven a sacarlos alegremente.



¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Era mucho leer unos pocos tweets… el tío se fue a Ucrania en 2018, se casó con una ucraniana y se alistó al ejército regular ya de aquellas.
> Si lo que cuenta es tal cual, no es un mercenario, es un soldado ucraniano a todos los efectos, y le están dando ese “trato distintivo” por su doble nacionalidad británica.
> 
> Así lo entiendo yo, vamos.



Doble nacionalidad no puede tener.
O es ucraniano por naturalización, lo que implica su renuncia a la ciudadanía británica, o sigue siendo británico y no es ucraniano.
Si es ucraniano, no es mercenario (puede ser otra cosa, incluso soldado), pero pierde toda la relevancia público-mediática.
Como al parecer llevaba ya una temporada en Mariúpol, las autoridades de la RPD pueden incluso considerarlo un ciudadano "propio" (por tanto, no intercambiable).
Si sigue siendo británico, no es soldado sino mercenario, y por tanto no es prisionero de guerra sino criminal armado detenido.

Como dijo otro forero, además del escaparate mediático-diplomático, esta jugada sirve para subir significativamente el precio del kilo de carne de mercenario.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



Los chinos piensan a largo plazo, pero tienen recursos para invertir en el corto plazo. Los que aquí es largo plazo para nuestros políticos allí es muy corto plazo. Visión de futuro.
Dónde poner los recursos, en todo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay conspiraciones para matarnos de hambre ni para reducirnos la población. * Tu vete siempre a la explicación más sencilla. * Cuál es uno de los 7 pecados capitales? *El orgullo.* Lo último que va a reconocer la UE es que la están cagando, entre otras cosas porque no ha pasado tiempo suficiente para valorar la situación y el resultado final es todavía incierto. La guerra no ha hecho más que empezar.



Puede ser otra explicación....La prepotencia tipica de los colonialistas/imperialistas, puede ser, sí.
Alguien más puede dar otra idea? de economia sé una mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1. Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña condenaron las sentencias de muerte de los mercenarios extranjeros en la DNR en un intento de presentarlos como "militares ucranianos".
> 2. Ucrania dijo que quería incluirlos en la lista de intercambio. Cabe señalar que dos de los tres condenados se habían ofrecido previamente a intercambiarse por Medvedchuk a razón de 2 mercenarios por 1 Medvedchuk.
> 3. En Moscú, las declaraciones de Occidente sobre la sentencia de muerte fueron calificadas de histéricas y se aconsejó no interferir en el trabajo del sistema judicial de la DNR.
> 4. Moscú no tiene previsto oficialmente discutir el tema de los mercenarios con Occidente, y sugiere que Gran Bretaña y compañía se pongan en contacto directamente con la RPD, donde se dictó la sentencia.
> ...



Otra para pagar cuentas. Las repúblicas acabarán como un estado federal más pero, antes de éso, ¿van a tener que reconocerlas tambien?

No sé por que me da que aquí el jefe se ha quedado una que tenía guardada después de años tragando sapos en sus visitas diplomáticas en occidente.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Uuuuyyy.....cuando retrasan tanto el envio de armamento pesado a los ucros, *occidente lo mismo está barajando la opción de ahorrarse material, total para que acabe enseguida en manos rusas cuando al payaso lo mismo deducen que le quedan dos telediarios.*
> ....



Siempre han sabido que en el campo de batalla la cosa estaba perdida y era tontería mandar armas. Siempre se ha tratado de alargar el chicle todo lo que se pudiera para ver si las sanciones funcionaban o algún acontecimiento político cambiaba el tablero.


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



Pues por lo mismo que los yankis: para sacudir a uno que no puede defenderse son cojonudos. Y hay muchos que no pueden defenderse.


----------



## alexforum (10 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Uuuuyyy.....cuando retrasan tanto el envio de armamento pesado a los ucros, occidente lo mismo está barajando la opción de ahorrarse material, total para que acabe enseguida en manos rusas cuando al payaso lo mismo deducen que le quedan dos telediarios.
> ....



Decir que se “deja de enviar” estaría muy mal visto por la opinión pública. Mejor hacer como que mandas pero te retrasas.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



1400 millones de comunistas, al otro lado del mar 324 millones de almas. Estarán buscando la paridad de comunista alma. y ahora cuentan cuanto les toca de portaaviones y demás. Los dólares les cuestan mucho más, no les dejan crecer.


----------



## golden graham (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que ahora mismo el euro se está despeñando un 5% contra el rublo.



pero no ha bajado los tipos Rusia al 9%?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jun 2022)

Mariupol poco a poco vuelve a la normalidad, eso parece…


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Los chinos piensan a largo plazo, pero tienen recursos para invertir en el corto plazo. Los que aquí es largo plazo para nuestros políticos allí es muy corto plazo. Visión de futuro.
> Dónde poner los recursos, en todo.



La gente piensa como puede. Aquí es imposible pensar a largo plazo por varios motivos. Los dos más importantes:

.- Los gobiernos duran solo 4 años y los políticos se someten a elecciones. Tienen que caer bien, no pueden hacer cosas "impopulares". Incluso aunque hagan las cosas bien, si la oposición dice que las hacen mal habrá quien les crea.

.- Nuestra economía es un proceso bastante imprevisible sobre el que los gobiernos no tienen ningún control. Controla más JP Morgan que el presidente de USA

Con esos mimbres es absurdo intentar planificar algo a largo plazo. Los chinos, como tienen gobiernos eternos y controlan la economía con mano de hierro, si pueden hacer esos planteamientos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

recordando como empezo la guerra del dombass en ucrania: en 2014 asi: 


para todos los hijos de puta del foro que jalean a los nazis, este video lleva 8 anos ahi


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> pero no ha bajado los tipos Rusia al 9%?



Si, pero es que la UE no los ha subido…ha dicho que lo hará…pero no lo hace. 
Siguen en negativo con un 9% de inflación, que es de absoluta coña

Es más un problema estructural del euro, que del rublo.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



Sirven para una guerra contra una potencia que no ha desarrollado armas hipersónicas. Es decir, todas menos dos (Rusia e India)

De todos modos no creo que los chinorris enfoquen sus desarrollos militares en fabricar portaaviones que en 2, 3 ó 5 años no van a ser capaces de proteger según EEUU y otros países se vayan incorporando al club de las armas hipersónicas


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se llama estadística creativa, conocida desde Disraeli…y ya llovió…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085298



Es la ciencia que afirma sin empacho que si yo tengo 2 coches y tú 0, ambos tenemos 1.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Como mola esta imagen macho. La historia de rusia comprimida en una estampa.
> 
> El crio, Alejandro, en primera fila desde luego demuestra muchas cosas.



Puro Bizancio.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

La temporada se cerró sin empezar .

En Transcarpacia, los militares recorren todos los días los centros recreativos y escriben citaciones de guerra justo en las piscinas .
Es curioso que una de las personas que los reparte es de piel muy oscura. ¿Traen a los negros americanos para atrapar a los evasores?)









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Egam (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El colapso no solo vendrá de la interrupción de suministros de productos agrícolas y de fertilizantes por la crisis de Ucrania. La parte mas importante se deberá al aumento de los costes de producción y la insostenibilidad económica de las explotaciones.
> 
> Hace unos días, intenté convencer a un vecino que me aseguraba que como las cosas sigan así, se deshace del rebaño. Como me lo vuelva a decir y le vea decidido, estoy dispuesto a llegar a un acuerdo económico con él.
> 
> Cuando el número de cabezas haya disminuído un 50 ó 60% , habrá tortas por las de mi vecino.



Los de arriba quieren que comamos insectos...


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jun 2022)

. EE.UU. pide a la India restringir las compras de petróleo ruso para que "no parezca que se están aprovechando del dolor de los hogares" en Occidente

Jajajaja


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Las ciudades romanas eran capsulas de civilizacion, no digamos fuera de Italia donde la urbanizacion no era tan intensa. Fuera de las murallas de Pompeya a saber como vivian, igual hasta seguian practicando sacrificios humanos. La civilizacion cristiana medieval era mucho mas organica donde las ciudades crecian si crecia el agro. El relativo bienestar de las ciudades romanas se basaba en cambio en una economia de guerra de un imperio siempre en expansion.



Por supuesto y por eso colapsó, porque después de Trajano y la proeza de Dacia no hubo más conquistas. 
La civilización clásica era fundamentalmente urbana y de hecho, los propios terratenientes residían en las ciudades....


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk intentan establecer contacto, con todas las vías de escape cortadas

El embajador de la RNL en Rusia, R. Miroshnik:
"Los representantes individuales de los militantes están intentando ponerse en contacto con las tropas aliadas y plantear algunas condiciones. Se les dice que no se aceptará ninguna condición. Sólo la deposición de las armas y la rendición. Los mandan a reflexionar.

Añadió que podría haber civiles en los refugios de la planta de Azot.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Las ciudades romanas eran capsulas de civilizacion, no digamos fuera de Italia donde la urbanizacion no era tan intensa. Fuera de las murallas de Pompeya a saber como vivian, igual hasta seguian practicando sacrificios humanos. La civilizacion cristiana medieval era mucho mas organica donde las ciudades crecian si crecia el agro. El relativo bienestar de las ciudades romanas se basaba en cambio en una economia de guerra de un imperio siempre en expansion.



Los sacrificios humanos en la antigua Roma estaban institucionalizados desde el siglo IV a.C. o incluso antes , y no eran otra cosa que los combates de gladiadores, que en su versión mas antigua se llamaban "munera gladiatoria" que era un homenaje a los manes de algún personaje ilustre o influyente; la versión de "ludus" o juegos es mucho mas tardía.

Los pueblos que estaban sometidos a Roma tampoco podían hacer sacrificios humanos desde el año 97 a.C. por una ley que sacó el padre de Craso el triunviro que se llamaba igual, Publio Licinio Craso, hasta esa fecha se sabe que aquí en Iberia se practicaba entre los pueblos del norte y los lusitanos.

Los que los seguían practicando en el siglo I eran los germanos, según las fuentes antiguas. Después de la batalla de Teotoburgo muchos prisioneros romanos fueron sacrificados de forma ritual y sus cráneos empalados en los árboles sagrados y así se los encontró Germánico cuando pasó por el lugar con su ejército 7 años después.... 

Publio Licinio Craso (cónsul 97 a. C.)

Y con las vías romanas la civilización clásica llegó a todas partes sobre todo a partir de Augusto, por lo menos en occidente (en oriente ya estaba completamente extendida la civilización griega).


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Otro grajo trajo a casa a un piloto ileso tras un encuentro con un misil del sistema de defensa aérea portátil.
Cuando un proyectil impacta contra un motor, suele producirse un incendio, que a veces puede extinguirse con un sistema de extinción estándar.
El piloto apaga rápidamente el motor averiado, cierra la boca de incendios (suministro de queroseno al motor) y activa el sistema de extinción de incendios con un botón.
En el Su-25, un motor sólo puede apagarse una vez.
Y en este avión, tras el impacto de un misil, el mismo motor se quemó dos veces.
Y sin embargo, todo salió bien. 

No, el piloto no recibió nada por este vuelo.
No, tampoco le dieron un reconocimiento.
Supongo que es común con los stormtroopers. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jun 2022)

A Coruña recibe este viernes 18.000 toneladas de maíz ucraniano » Galicia


El maíz se descargará en el muelle de San Diego y posteriormente será trasladado a las fábricas que elaboran pienso para ganado




www.economiadigital.es


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Indagando un poco en los documentos ucranianos sobre las unidades de artillería autopropulsada CAESAR de 155 mm, descubrimos algo sumamente interesante: el proyectil OGR F1 de 155 mm utilizado.

La OGR F1 es una munición de cassette de 155 mm. El concepto de este tipo de armamento consiste en que la ojiva principal explote en el aire con docenas de submuniciones más pequeñas capaces de cubrir una amplia zona. En el caso de la OGR, la bomba explota en 63 pequeños elementos.

Debido a la altísima probabilidad de que causen daños a los civiles, las municiones de racimo fueron prohibidas a raíz de la Convención de Oslo de la ONU, redactada y aprobada por 46 Estados, entre ellos Francia, en 2010.

La Comisión Nacional para la Destrucción de Minas Antipersona (CNEMA), que opera bajo el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés, informó con éxito de la eliminación de todas las municiones M26 y OGR F1 en 2016.

Gracias a la filtración del sistema de protección de datos de Ucrania, está claro que los franceses no sólo no destruyeron el tipo de armas prohibidas, sino que las entregaron a los militares ucranianos. Y ellos, a su vez, los están utilizando "con éxito" contra la población civil de Donbás.

Y la guinda del pastel: las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están utilizando proyectiles con un detonador a distancia diseñado para aumentar la zona de destrucción de civiles. En otras palabras, las formaciones armadas ucranianas buscan deliberadamente matar al mayor número posible de civiles en la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

La prepotencia de las putitas no tiéne límites ¿con que amenazan? ¿Con enviar armas al Estado Islámico en el Magreb como hacen con los nazis ucranianos?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

Veo a Yago, el gordo mal afeitado, el dientes y el gitano cogiendo las armas por la libertá en Ucrania:


----------



## Abu-Yunis (10 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A estas altura de la pelicula, ya desde febrero 2022 y estamos a junio, me parece increible que sigan con las sanciones cuando estas están dañando lenta pero gravemente a las economias europedas...como es que siguen con ello? O están usando la guerra de ucrania para poner en marcha otros planes (desabastecimiento provocado, subir precios, etc...la clásica estrategia de empobrecimiento y reduccion poblacional en segundo plano -de esto en principio lo cojo con pinzas- me creo mas lo primero; que intentan jodernos vivos económicamente) o realmente no tienen ningun interes en ganarla pero sí usar a rusia/china militarmente hablando para provocar el reseteo a lo bestia....En fin. Son unos putos psicopatas esta gentuza.



Han empleado un arma de destrucción masiva que hasta ahora les había dado buen resultado. Daban por descontado que con el rublo iba a pasar como con el bolívar, y que Rusia acabaría como Venezuela. Ahora tienen que pasar por la fase de aceptación.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Los de arriba quieren que comamos insectos...



Pueden querer lo que quieran. Comer insectos no va a ser obligatorio, igual que tampoco lo fue vacunarse.
Echar la culpa a "los de arriba" cuando se vive rodeado de ovejas no tiene ninguna lógica. Aqui cada palo tiene que aguantar su vela.
Pena NINGUNA.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Irlanda... otro buitre, que demuestra que si hay carroña, los carroñeros, aunque no estén bien equipados prosperan mucho y bien...
> 
> En la actualidad el modelo es el vuestro... y no hay más... si lo quieres bien y si no lo quieres, tienes que tener un ejército como Rusia y eso te supone un pastizal... en España el que quiso algo así pegó un salto del copón, acabó en una azotea e iba en coche...
> 
> ...



Bueno, aparte del hecho de que la URSS ya no existe, esa tontería de la "oda a la economía de guerra" no dice nada bueno, pero en fin...

La realidad es algo que cada persona va a determinar de manera diferente, primero, por la inaccesibilidad a saberla con certeza...si, al igual que todos, a ti también te condiciona ese conocimiento en función de lo que lees y de la interpretación que sacas tu.
Cómo te dije antes, eso no son datos, son interpretaciones, sin más

En todo caso, el objetivo de todo debate de ideas y de toda confrontación a nivel de ideas no es "la realidad", sino apostar por saber de qué manera, el ser humano se puede realizar a mejor escala y de mejor manera

Por eso, surgen los debates, en función de qué hacer para mejorar las cosas, para construir mejor, para desarrollar nueva tecnología...parece usted olvidar que esas ganas de hacer cosas, es lo único que nos mueve, el afán, algo completamente lícito, por otra parte

No, la realidad es que una guerra, o cualquiera de sus vertientes, es SIEMPRE un fracaso, Rusia ha fracasado con esto, no lo vamos a ver ahora, lo haremos con el tiempo, calma, pero lo hará, no te quepa ninguna duda, lo hará

Las realidades, cuando se habla de millones de personas son innumerables, qué es la "realidad"? tu vida? la mia? la de Putin? la de quién?

Por lo demás, sigues obviando el punto principal, que es tu falta escandalosa de datos, sopbre todo después de gritar que "este es un foro de economía", dices eso y no presentas ningún dato? seriously?

No voy a repetir lo mismo de antes, los datos dicen que en los países donde el estado interviene menos, es donde se vive mejor, sigo esperando. aque me demuestres que no es así y que en Argentina viven cojonudamente

Animo


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La prepotencia de las putitas no tiéne límites ¿con que amenazan? ¿Con enviar armas al Estado Islámico en el Magreb como hacen con los nazis ucranianos?



Pues probablemente justo con eso.


----------



## agricultura (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues por lo mismo que los yankis: para sacudir a uno que no puede defenderse son cojonudos. Y hay muchos que no pueden defenderse.



No sé, no me termina de convencer, los de EEUU empezaron a construirlos, cuando valían para matar a todo el mundo. Ahora parece que los mantienen por tradición o por prestigio, aunque también los usen en lo que puedan para amortizarlos. Pero en el caso de China, meterse en ese embarque para una hipotética acción, que todavía no han ejercido, contra países de segunda fila, no parece muy inteligente. A buen seguro hay más formas de dominar a los países de segunda llegado el caso.
Hay un ejemplo muy divertido de como Gran Bretaña mantuvo las líneas de telégrafo, siendo el único país del mundo que las usaba cuando todos los demás usaban la radio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro grajo trajo a casa a un piloto ileso tras un encuentro con un misil del sistema de defensa aérea portátil.
> Cuando un proyectil impacta contra un motor, suele producirse un incendio, que a veces puede extinguirse con un sistema de extinción estándar.
> El piloto apaga rápidamente el motor averiado, cierra la boca de incendios (suministro de queroseno al motor) y activa el sistema de extinción de incendios con un botón.
> En el Su-25, un motor sólo puede apagarse una vez.
> ...



la famosa tecnologia rusa le salvo al piloto, increible


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La prepotencia de las putitas no tiéne límites ¿con que amenazan? ¿Con enviar armas al Estado Islámico en el Magreb como hacen con los nazis ucranianos?



Al final el que corta el gas a ls putitas de la CIueA es Argelia. 

Que se lo va a comprar todo China con el acuerdo estratégico que acaban de firmar

Y yo que me alegraré.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jun 2022)

qué paradoja !

Los mismos que han gastado y endeudado a España en miles de millones de euros ( que suponen nuestra esclavitud y la de generaciones venideras ) para alargar las agonías de ancianos moribundos en la UCI ...

*Ahora envían armas para asesinar a miles chavales de otro país ( sanos y en lo mejor de su vida )que su gobierno cómplice de los mismos que montaron el coronavirus envía a matarse con sus hermanos eslavos ! *










El otro coste del Covid para el sistema: 100.000 euros por paciente en la UCI


Los días de hospitalización definen el precio de los cuidados de enfermos porCovid, así como la necesidad de respiración mecánica. El gasto en material se incrementó un 40% en los peores meses de la pandemia.




www.lainformacion.com










43.400 € el estado paga por alta hospitalaria para COVID-19 . Estancia mayor de 72 horas o exitus: 5.000 euros.


Edito para añadir estas dos noticias de la sexta que complementan al BOE . Resumiendo , el estado paga más de 23 millones de pesetas robados de los impuestos de los ciudadanos a no se sabe quien por decir que un moribundo tiene coronavirus e ingresarlo en la UCI. multipliquen esa cantidad por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Erwin (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, aparte del hecho de que la URSS ya no existe, esa tontería de la "oda a la economía de guerra" no dice nada bueno, pero en fin...
> 
> La realidad es algo que cada persona va a determinar de manera diferente, primero, por la inaccesibilidad a saberla con certeza...si, al igual que todos, a ti también te condiciona ese conocimiento en función de lo que lees y de la interpretación que sacas tu.
> Cómo te dije antes, eso no son datos, son interpretaciones, sin más
> ...








Ensayos bioeconómicos: 15 (Clásicos del Pensamiento Crítico) : Georgescu-Roegen, Nicholas: Libros - Amazon.es


Ensayos bioeconómicos: 15 (Clásicos del Pensamiento Crítico) : Georgescu-Roegen, Nicholas: Libros - Amazon.es



www.amazon.es


----------



## Simo Hayha (10 Jun 2022)

Caracáncer ha dicho durante su visita a la exposición "Pedro el grande, el nacimiento de un imperio" que él está ganando en Ucrania territorio para Rusia, como hizo Pedro I cuando ganó territorio a Suecia en la ran Guerra del Norte.

Pero lo ha dicho sin imperialismos, eh? no como los americanos.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jun 2022)

CANDELA
El clapham esta horrorizado . Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia sobre la Guerra ...sorry , Liberacion de Ucrania
Resulta que la division colombofila de los servicios secretos de la Republica Popular Democratica de Transnistria ha capturado a una paloma mensajera llamada " Tatiana " que cubria la ruta Kiev - Bucarest . con un mensaje encryptado ( escrito en acadio glagolitico ) del presidente Zelensky , sorry ..." Elensky " al presidente rumano instandole a tomar la Isla de las Serpientes una vez se haya formalizado la transferencia de soberania de la Isla . Al parecer , el Plan es cederle a Rumania la soberania de la Isla .
Cuando esta sea efectiva ( primero tiene que aprobarlo la Rada , luego la firma del presidente ) la Isla de las Serpientes seria , de iure , territorio rumano . Los rusos estan en " PANIC MODE "  porque el siguiente paso seria un Ultimatum de Rumania a Rusia para que evacue la Isla
Si Rusia se niega Rumania podria tomarla por la fuerza lanzando pepinos desde Rumania continental ...
Si los rusos responden atacando las lanzaderas rumanas , entonces la OTAN invocaria el Articulo 5 y la OTAN entraria en combate
Evidentemente , gracias a la contacto armenia del clapham ( y al clapham ) el Plan de " Elensky " ya no es posible , porque el Partido Nacional Liberal dirigido por Ludovik Orban ( no es cona  , asi se llama el tipo ) ha dicho que NANAI ...
Y sin los 79 diputados del PNL , el gobierno rumano caeria .
Zankead a " Tatiana " , que ha salvado al mundo de un Holocausto nuclear .


----------



## Top5 (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



Los portaviones también pueden ser utilizados para "proteger" los puntos estratégicos de las vías marítimas mundiales.







China necesita proteger su área de influencia de forma "convencional", ya que si todo fuera enviar misiles de cabeza nuclear el mundo ya hubiera cascado hace tiempo.


----------



## Top5 (10 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sirven para una guerra contra una potencia que no ha desarrollado armas hipersónicas. Es decir, todas menos dos (Rusia e India)
> 
> De todos modos no creo que los chinorris enfoquen sus desarrollos militares en fabricar portaaviones que en 2, 3 ó 5 años no van a ser capaces de proteger según EEUU y otros países se vayan incorporando al club de las armas hipersónicas



Los chinos también tienen armas hipersónicas...


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia sobre la Guerra ...sorry , Liberacion de Ucrania
> Resulta que la division colombofila de los servicios secretos de la Republica Popular Democratica de Transnistria ha capturado a una paloma mensajera llamada " Tatiana " que cubria la ruta Kiev - Bucarest . con un mensaje encryptado ( escrito en acadio glagolitico ) del presidente Zelensky , sorry ..." Elensky " al presidente rumano instandole a tomar la Isla de las Serpientes una vez se haya formalizado la transferencia de soberania de la Isla . Al parecer , el Plan es cederle a Rumania la soberania de la Isla .
> Cuando esta sea efectiva ( primero tiene que aprobarlo la Rada , luego la firma del presidente ) la Isla de las Serpientes seria , de iure , territorio rumano . Los rusos estan en " PANIC MODE "  porque el siguiente paso seria un Ultimatum de Rumania a Rusia para que evacue la Isla
> ...



Efectivamente en Rumanía hay otro Orbán que imagino será de origen magiar.
El actual presidente, ojo al dato, es de los sajones de Transilvania.... Para eso fusilaron al Conducător....
Últimamente tienes el sueño algo revuelto, camarada.


----------



## carlosito (10 Jun 2022)

He querido publicar lo que he visto del conflicto hasta ahora sintetizando varios temas sobre el desarrollo de la guerra. Aunque participe poco acá me alegra tener al menos una oportunidad


Aunque he mencionado muchas veces que la resistencia ucraniana es fuerte, ya estamos viendo un proceso de deterioro acentuado de esta en varios frentes. Ya no se presentan al menos en estos días las contraofensivas para distraer y aunque lo mío suene a "leitmotiv" en adelante las similitudes con la guerra de Siria del periodo 2016 en adelante se acentúan más.

Es cierto que el avance ruso es cauteloso entendiendo que se trata de asaltar fortificaciónes muy fuertemente defendidas, pero también menciona otra debilidad que son en cuanto a tropas para reconocimiento del terreno, lo que ha dificultado un poco las operaciones en el Donbass. Sin embargo el ritmo aún le es favorable teniendo en cuenta que no se presenta un cambio en las condiciones del ejército enemigo.

Occidente ha surtido una gran cantidad de armamento. Pero las debilidades del ejército ucraniano van todavía más allá. Faltan oficiales capacitados y de condiciones favorables para los soldados junto a entrenamiento de voluntarios. Aún no puede operar un mando centralizado de tal forma que pueda coordinar y realizar acciones militares sin interferencia de unidades fanáticas. La discusión por Severodonetsk resulta trágica porque se mencionaban más de 15000 soldados entre Severodonetsk y Lysichansk. El ritmo de bajas sigue aumentando y la estrategia de preservar el orgullo en vez de retirarlos a otra línea es desastrosa repitiendo el mismo escenario de Azovtal a través planta Azot de Severodonetsk.

La estrategia adoptada por asesoría de la OTAN que quería desgastar el ejército ruso con defensas fortificadas en pequeñas formaciones y uso de sistemas antitanques frente a ataques frontales con carros de combate e infantería usando el moderno Javelin como fueron los TOW en Siria, ha sido al final un error porque los rusos la han visto en el pasado a través del enfrentamiento con los rebeldes sirios en el norte de Hama allá entre 2016-2019. Y es por tanto superada. Debo afirmar que hasta aquí menciono de terminar los paralelismos con la guerra de Siria que pueden ser más.

Cómo ustedes se dan cuenta es una guerra donde se revive la tendencia a las líneas de trincheras y fortificaciónes pareciendo un poco a la primera guerra mundial exceptuando la relativa presencia de helicópteros, y la mayor aún de tanques blindados junto a armas antitanques; respecto a las armas antitanques, Los Javelin y NLAW no han podido marcar la diferencia a excepción de los combates con las milicias de Donetsk que operaban con Tanques menos protegidos y que no usaban los sistemas modernos de blindaje reactivo más otros preventivos que han logrado utilizar las fuerzas rusas. A las tropas Ucranianas les ha ido mejor con los sistemas locales Stugna.

La ventaja en artillería de las fuerzas rusas no ha sido contrarrestada por el ejército Ucraniano debido a que se requiere el uso de equipos de occidente que son diferentes en cuántos manejo. Y no tienen algunas ventajas del armamento soviético a lo que en el entorno se estaba acostumbrado como por ejemplo la retrocarga, lo que se evidencia con el M777. Se requiere adiestramiento y esto va más allá de emplear MLRS de largo alcance, es utilizar una artillería intensa que requiere una mayor cantidad de elementos disponibles, adiestramiento, y el empleo de una táctica correcta en cuanto al apoyo de esta. 

Todo eso afecta la capacidad defensiva del ejército Ucranianos e inhabilita la ofensiva. Aún así dudo que haya ruptura total en 4 o 5 semanas como afirma Der Spiegel, pero sin duda la situación es delicada y al fin de julio es muy posible que veamos un colapso inminente si no cambian las condiciones del ejército de Ucrania en este tiempo y lo cual se ve más complicado conforme el tiempo sigue avanzando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Al final el que corta el gas a ls putitas de la CIueA es Argelia.
> 
> Que se lo va a comprar todo China con el acuerdo estratégico que acaban de firmar
> 
> Y yo que me alegraré.



ELON MUSK
ESTA O HACE EL PAPEL DE MUY MAXIMALISTA DE LA ENERGIA SOLAR


  


NO ME TERMINA DE CONVENCER MUCHO. HAY COSAS MEJORES​


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>




Llevan trajes térmicos, o son los visores de lo rusos los que detectan esas zonas?


----------



## Egam (10 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pueden querer lo que quieran. Comer insectos no va a ser obligatorio, igual que tampoco lo fue vacunarse.
> Echar la culpa a "los de arriba" cuando se vive rodeado de ovejas no tiene ninguna lógica. Aqui cada palo tiene que aguantar su vela.
> Pena NINGUNA.



No lo entiendes. No te van a dejar opcion.
No tendras nada y seras feliz

PS, te van a robar las ovejas por el bien comun.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Jun 2022)

*El coste de la guerra de Ucrania se deja sentir en África y el Sur Global*

Mientras los titulares de las noticias internacionales siguen centrándose en gran medida en la guerra de Ucrania, se presta poca atención a las terribles consecuencias de la guerra que se dejan sentir en muchas regiones del mundo. Incluso cuando se habla de estas repercusiones, se asigna una cobertura desproporcionada a los países europeos, como Alemania y Austria, debido a su gran dependencia de las fuentes de energía rusas.

Sin embargo, el escenario más horrible es el que les espera a los países del Sur Global que, a diferencia de Alemania, no podrán sustituir eventualmente la materia prima rusa desde otro lugar. Países como Túnez, Sri Lanka y Ghana, entre otros muchos, se enfrentan a una grave escasez de alimentos a corto, medio y largo plazo.

El Banco Mundial advierte de una «catástrofe humana» como consecuencia de la creciente crisis alimentaria, derivada a su vez de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. El presidente del Banco Mundial, David Malpass, declaró a la BBC que su institución estima un «enorme» salto en los precios de los alimentos, que llegaría hasta el 37%, lo que significaría que los más pobres se verían obligados a «comer menos y tener menos dinero para cualquier otra cosa, como la escolarización».

Esta premonitoria crisis se suma ahora a una crisis alimentaria mundial ya existente, resultante de las grandes interrupciones en las cadenas de suministro mundiales, como consecuencia directa de la pandemia de COVID-19, así como a los problemas preexistentes, derivados de las guerras y los disturbios civiles, la corrupción, la mala gestión económica, la desigualdad social y otros.

Incluso antes de la guerra en Ucrania, el mundo ya estaba pasando más hambre. Según la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), se calcula que 811 millones de personas en el mundo «pasarán hambre en 2020», con un enorme aumento de 118 millones en comparación con el año anterior. Teniendo en cuenta el continuo deterioro de las economías mundiales, especialmente en el mundo en desarrollo, y la subsiguiente inflación sin precedentes en todo el mundo, el número debe haber dado varios saltos grandes desde la publicación del informe de la FAO en julio de 2021, informando sobre el año anterior.

De hecho, la inflación es ahora un fenómeno global. En Estados Unidos, el índice de precios al consumo ha aumentado un 8,5% con respecto al año anterior, según el medio financiero Bloomberg. En Europa, «la inflación (alcanzó) el récord del 7,5%», según los últimos datos publicados por Eurostat. A pesar de lo preocupante de estas cifras, las sociedades occidentales, con economías relativamente sanas y espacio potencial para las subvenciones gubernamentales, tienen más posibilidades de capear el temporal de la inflación, si se comparan con los países de África, Sudamérica, Oriente Medio y muchas partes de Asia.

La guerra en Ucrania ha tenido un impacto inmediato en el suministro de alimentos a muchas partes del mundo. Rusia y Ucrania juntas aportan el 30% de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo. Millones de toneladas de estas exportaciones van a parar a países del Sur Global que dependen de las importaciones de alimentos, principalmente las regiones del Sur de Asia, Oriente Medio, el Norte de África y el África subsahariana. Teniendo en cuenta que algunas de estas regiones, que comprenden algunos de los países más pobres del mundo, ya han estado luchando bajo el peso de las crisis alimentarias preexistentes, es seguro decir que decenas de millones de personas ya están, o es probable que pasen hambre en los próximos meses y años.

Otro factor resultante de la guerra son las severas sanciones occidentales dirigidas por Estados Unidos contra Rusia. Es probable que el daño de estas sanciones se sienta más en otros países que en la propia Rusia, debido a que esta última es en gran medida independiente en materia de alimentos y energía.

Aunque el tamaño global de la economía rusa es comparativamente menor que el de las principales potencias económicas mundiales, como Estados Unidos y China, su contribución a la economía mundial la hace absolutamente crítica. Por ejemplo, Rusia representa una cuarta parte de las exportaciones mundiales de gas natural, según el Banco Mundial, y el 18% de las exportaciones de carbón y trigo, el 14% de los envíos de fertilizantes y platino, y el 11% del petróleo crudo. Aislar al mundo de una riqueza tan grande de recursos naturales mientras intenta desesperadamente recuperarse del horrible impacto de la pandemia equivale a un acto de automutilación económica.

Por supuesto, es probable que algunos sufran más que otros. Se estima que el crecimiento económico se reducirá en un amplio margen -hasta el 50% en algunos casos- en países que impulsan el crecimiento regional e internacional, como Turquía, Sudáfrica e Indonesia. Se prevé que la crisis sea mucho más grave en los países que aspiran a la mera subsistencia económica, entre ellos muchos países africanos.

Un informe publicado en abril por el grupo humanitario Oxfam, citando una alerta emitida por 11 organizaciones humanitarias internacionales, advertía de que «África Occidental se ve afectada por su peor crisis alimentaria en una década». En la actualidad, hay 27 millones de personas que pasan hambre en esa región, cifra que puede aumentar a 38 millones en junio si no se hace nada para atajar la crisis. Según el informe, esta cifra representaría «un nuevo nivel histórico», ya que supondría un aumento de más de un tercio respecto al año pasado. Al igual que otras regiones en apuros, la escasez masiva de alimentos es consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania, además de los problemas preexistentes, entre los que destacan la pandemia y el cambio climático.

Mientras que las miles de sanciones impuestas a Rusia aún no han logrado ninguno de sus objetivos, son los países pobres los que ya están sintiendo el peso de la guerra, las sanciones y la disputa geopolítica entre las grandes potencias. Mientras Occidente se ocupa de sus propios problemas económicos, apenas presta atención a los que más sufren. Y mientras el mundo se ve obligado a hacer la transición a un nuevo orden económico mundial, las pequeñas economías tardarán años en lograr ese ajuste.

Aunque es importante que reconozcamos los grandes cambios en el mapa geopolítico mundial, no olvidemos que millones de personas pasan hambre, pagando el precio de un conflicto mundial del que no forman parte.

Fuente: https://www.monitordeoriente.com/20220429-el-coste-de-la-guerra-de-ucrania-se-deja-sentir-en-africa-y-el-sur-global/


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jun 2022)

Derivada económica…
Poco a poco y sin pausa, los asiáticos mejoran su logística…y en las guerras los suministros son esenciales…


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*Macron asegura a Zelenski que entregará más armamento pesado a Ucrania para hacer frente a Rusia.*

El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha asegurado este jueves al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, que Francia entregará más armamento pesado a Ucrania "según sea necesario" para utilizarlo en su defensa contra Rusia.

Los dos mandatarios han tenido una conversación telefónica en la que han discutido sobre las necesidades ucranianas tras la invasión rusa, según ha detallado el Elíseo en un comunicado.

Durante la llamada, Macron ha ofrecido al mandatario ucraniano "el apoyo necesario" de Francia a su país en términos de equipamiento militar --incluido el armamento pesado--, apoyo político, financiero y ayuda humanitaria.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...610054434.html


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Datos sobre las pérdidas de personal del DNR:
El total desde el inicio de la fase de combate activo es de 2.057 muertos y 8.526 heridos. El total de bajas en 16 semanas es de 10.583 (es decir, alrededor del 50% de la 1ª CA a principios de año).

Las pérdidas medias diarias disminuyen gradualmente durante todo el periodo y son las siguientes:
- no retornable - 18,5 diario;
- sanitarios - 76 diarios;
- total - 94,5 personas diarias.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania ha revelado repentinamente que, durante el primer trimestre de 2022, el volumen de negocios entre Rusia y Alemania aumentó, mientras que el de Ucrania y Alemania disminuyó. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Francia se declara dispuesta a participar en la operación de desbloqueo del puerto de Odesa - AFP
No se especificó la esencia de la "operación".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Las empresas occidentales han perdido más de 59.000 millones de dólares (unos 3,5 billones de rublos) desde que salieron de Rusia, informa The Wall Street Journal,

Los investigadores de la Universidad de Yale señalaron que las pérdidas iban desde las empresas petroleras y navieras hasta los minoristas y los productores de cerveza.

La Universidad estadounidense de Indiana especificó que los inversores estaban "castigando" a las empresas estadounidenses por abandonar Rusia y a las no estadounidenses por quedarse.

El día anterior, Putin dijo que las empresas occidentales seguirían lamentando abandonar el mercado ruso, ya que Rusia es un país con enormes oportunidades.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

❗ Batalla por Slavyansk: situación a las 16:00 horas del 10 de junio de 2022

▪Después de la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Svyatogorsk y la captura en Prishib, el grupo de tropas del Distrito Militar Central de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF comenzó a expandir la cabeza de puente en la orilla occidental de Seversky Donets.

En este momento, las unidades rusas avanzan sobre Sidorovo.

▪Desde el lado de Izyum, avanzan unidades de los ejércitos 20 y 35 de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF que luchan en el asentamiento Madre de Dios. Tomar los bosques circundantes permitirá nivelar la línea del frente. En esta etapa, nivelar la línea de contacto y destruir los grupos enemigos que se han asentado en el cordón forestal parece ser una prioridad ya que antes de eso no será posible iniciar un asalto completo en Slavyansk.

▪Todo esto se entiende bien en el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: Slavyansk se está preparando para la defensa. Se está resolviendo la cuestión de un suministro de emergencia de armas y municiones, se están reclutando voluntarios y se está obligando a la población civil a movilizarse.

Versión rusa

#resumen #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Slavyansk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

*Los británicos condenados a muerte en la RPD, de conformidad con el derecho internacional, no son combatientes y no tienen derecho al estatus de prisionero de guerra, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.*


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Puro Bizancio.



Esa imagen tiene poco que ver con la Rusia real. Esa es la Rusia que se imaginan los nacionalcatólicos españoles. Esto se parece más a Rusia:

Putin inaugura la mezquita más grande de Moscú

Lo que te quiero decir es que en Rusia la mitad de la gente es cristiana ortodoxa (de los cuales no practican ni la cuarta parte) y la otra mitad ateos y de otras religiones, siendo musulman casi un 20 % y budista un 7 u 8. Putin lo que hace es tener contentos a TODOS los curas, imanes y chamanes para que, en la medida de sus posibilidades, le ayuden a pastorear el ganao y no le den problemas.

Pero bueno .... yo creo que es circunstancial ..... tras la caida de la URSS se encontraron sin idelogia a la que agarrarse (el saqueo neolib no es una idea muy popular entre la masa) y alguna mitología tenían que vender para el populacho. Si les sale bien lo que están intentando y en una generación convergen al modelo chino (que sería lo más lógico dado su éxito) se inventarán otra cosa.


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Llevan trajes térmicos, o son los visores de lo rusos los que detectan esas zonas?



Se supone que son los visores


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas liberaron el área de Kinburn Spit en la región de Nikolaev

Esta parte estratégicamente importante de la región de Nikolaev está ahora bajo el control del ejército ruso informan los corresponsales de guerra. Se observa que la base naval, que fue construida por los estadounidenses, fue destruida y ya no funciona.

Bajo el control del ejército ruso ahora está el área en el estrecho frente a Ochakov. Fue allí donde los ucranianos bloquearon la salida de los barcos de Kherson al Mar Negro.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Era mucho leer unos pocos tweets… el tío se fue a Ucrania en 2018, se casó con una ucraniana y se alistó al ejército regular ya de aquellas.
> Si lo que cuenta es tal cual, no es un mercenario, es un soldado ucraniano a todos los efectos, y le están dando ese “trato distintivo” por su doble nacionalidad británica.
> 
> Así lo entiendo yo, vamos.



No tengo twitter y no puedo verlos.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

Macron ,por un lado diciendo que Ukrania tiene que negociar e intentar tener una salida ya. Por otro que va a mandar más armas.

No se puede nadar y guardar la ropa.

Francia y Alemania en esta situación no están a la altura de las circunstancias.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que ahora mismo el euro se está despeñando un 5% contra el rublo.



Y eso tras anunciar una subida en Julio de 0,25 y otra en Septiembre del 0,5 % pero es que si es verdad que Putin ha cortado el suministro a India para que tengan que a pedirle petroleo en rublos me temo que va a seguir despeñandose ... Con esto Europa se suicida de lo lindo.


----------



## lukashenko (10 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mariupol poco a poco vuelve a la normalidad, eso parece…



En 0:24 un Lada Sputnik


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Era mucho leer unos pocos tweets… el tío se fue a Ucrania en 2018, se casó con una ucraniana y se alistó al ejército regular ya de aquellas.
> Si lo que cuenta es tal cual, no es un mercenario, es un soldado ucraniano a todos los efectos, y le están dando ese “trato distintivo” por su doble nacionalidad británica.
> 
> Así lo entiendo yo, vamos.



Eso no lo sabía yo.
Si tiene pasaporte ucraniano, efectivamente, es un soldado ucraniano y se le deben aplicar todos sus derechos.
Me recuerda, salvando las distancias, al periodista español preso en Polonia por tener pasaporte ruso.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Según estos, por voluntad de Zelensky la cosa se puede alargar muchos meses más....

Pero yo no me creo que sea solo por voluntad de Zelensky.


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

*ONU Derechos Humanos Ucrania: Última actualización sobre las bajas civiles en el contexto del ataque armado de Rusia contra Ucrania:* 

4.302 muertos, incl. 272 niños; 5.217 heridos, incl. 439 niños, causados principalmente por bombardeos y ataques aéreos. 

El peaje real es mucho mayor.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania ha revelado repentinamente que, durante el primer trimestre de 2022, el volumen de negocios entre Rusia y Alemania aumentó, mientras que el de Ucrania y Alemania disminuyó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorprendentemente ayer se publica la noticia de que Alemania ha aumentado sus importaciones de Rusia un 59,9% en los cuatro primeros meses del presente año. Alguien está diciendo una cosa y haciendo otra en esta vieja Europa.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Putin, está convencido de que en el mundo moderno los Estados pueden ser soberanos
o colonias. No existen otras opciones. Así es como ayer lo declaró con jóvenes empresarios:
*
"El mundo está cambiando, y cambia rápidamente. Y para reclamar algún tipo de liderazgo, 
no hablo de liderazgo mundial, pero al menos de alguna manera, por supuesto, cualquier
país, cualquier pueblo, cualquier grupo étnico debe asegurar su soberanía. (...) 
Porque no hay ningún estado intermedio: o el país es soberano, o una colonia, 
no importa cómo se llamen las colonias"*
Putin


----------



## ZARGON (10 Jun 2022)

Es que los polacos se merecen un estudio socio-psiquiatrico


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Doble nacionalidad no puede tener.
> O es ucraniano por naturalización, lo que implica su renuncia a la ciudadanía británica, o sigue siendo británico y no es ucraniano.
> Si es ucraniano, no es mercenario (puede ser otra cosa, incluso soldado), pero pierde toda la relevancia público-mediática.
> Como al parecer llevaba ya una temporada en Mariúpol, las autoridades de la RPD pueden incluso considerarlo un ciudadano "propio" (por tanto, no intercambiable).
> ...




Anda, no sabía que no hay doble nacionalidad el Ucrania. Pues ahora me quedo con la duda de cuál es la situación de este señor (aparte de “fucked”)…


Mirando lo de la doble nacionalidad caí en esto:

*Ucrania *
_Actualmente, Ucrania no permite fácilmente la doble ciudadanía. Incluso consideraron la imposición de *penas de prisión de hasta diez años* por tener doble nacionalidad.

Es posible tener otra nacionalidad, pero si el gobierno lo descubre, podría estar en problemas.

También te puedo asistir en crear una empresa allí para la residencia permanente ya que tengo el contacto de un abogado de confianza si quieres tramitarla. _










27 países que NO ACEPTAN doble nacionalidad en 2023


llll➤【Actualizado: 2023 】 ¿Quieres saber qué países no aceptan la doble nacionalidad? Aquí la lista completa.




capitalista.ninja






El hombre este no teme al melanoma


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> ¿vale, pero por qué los chinos están construyendo portaviones con todo el dinero que cuestan? ¿sólo para presumir? ¿Para invadir también paises del tercer mundo? ¿Para desarrollar la ingeniería militar? ¿porque son gilipollas?... No sé.



Pues para lo mismo que los americanos por un lado: atacar a los que no pueden defenderse. Y por otro, no es lo mismo operar con un grupo naval basado en portaaviones cerca de tu territorio desde donde puedes protegerlo, que hacerlo a miles de kilómetros en las cercanías de una nación como Rusia o China que puede por saturación pulverizarlo.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Una de las sanciones más fuertes impuestas por Washington y la Unión Europea a Rusia es la del congelamiento de bienes de ciudadanos rusos. Se ha revelado la cifra que a partir de ahora se encuentra en la Unión Europea y que les pertenece a bancos, empresas y otras 

¿¿ Congelamiento, confiscación o robo ??

Parece que Biden y Bórrell (notese el acento  ) son los que se llevan las principales "culpas", pero luego, al final del video, también anuncian que puede que a la Von der Leien le queden breves.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

La defensa aérea funcionó sobre Sebastopol
Esto es informado por nuestros lectores, se está aclarando la información.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

El ejército chino no dudará en entrar en combate si Taiwán se separa de la RPC - Ministerio de Defensa chino









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arraki (10 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso no lo sabía yo.
> Si tiene pasaporte ucraniano, efectivamente, es un soldado ucraniano y se le deben aplicar todos sus derechos.
> Me recuerda, salvando las distancias, al periodista español preso en Polonia por tener pasaporte ruso.



Lo cierto es que visto desde la perspectiva rusa, el señor se unió al ejército siendo extranjero cuando llevaban 4 años de guerra las repúblicas contra Ucrania. 

Mi pregunta es: si a este señor le hubieran pillado en el 2018 sería soldado o mercenario? Que cambia, el pasaporte? En qué momento dejas de ser mercenario para convertirte en soldado?


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Sorprendentemente ayer se publica la noticia de que Alemania ha aumentado sus importaciones de Rusia un 59,9% en los cuatro primeros meses del presente año. Alguien está diciendo una cosa y haciendo otra en esta vieja Europa.



Esto es un puto show, y un total pastoreo de la ciudadania y para que nos traguemos mansamente el robo que supone la inflación ... 
Y para no asumir la autoría de este premteditado o preconcebido robo o estafa ante la galería con la ciudadania mirando, no se les ocurre otra que lo del comodín del perverso Putin.


----------



## Harman (10 Jun 2022)

Avance hacia Slovyansk: la artillería *O* de los invasores destruye las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Sviatogorsk
La artillería de cañones y cohetes ataca masivamente las posiciones enemigas en la dirección de Slovyansk, asegurando una ofensiva militar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso no lo sabía yo.
> Si tiene pasaporte ucraniano, efectivamente, es un soldado ucraniano y se le deben aplicar todos sus derechos.
> Me recuerda, salvando las distancias, al periodista español preso en Polonia por tener pasaporte ruso.



El único error de los soldados republicanos es no haberle volado los huevos cuando levantó las manos, y luego apuntarlo como caido en combate sin mas. De buenos parecen tontos, los satanistas no tienen tantos miramientos con ellos.


----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... equivocais el enfoque. Cuando te lanzas a la guerra lo haces calculando los costos y los potenciales beneficios. USA-UE han hecho ese cálculo y se han lanzado a la guerra económica contra Rusia. Parece que las presuposiciones iniciales (p'a la tercera ronda de sanciones los rusos se cagan y les damos por culo) no se han cumplido, pero la guerra aun continua. Se tendrán que arremangar y echar más carne al asador.
> 
> Si USA-UE han hecho bien o mal las cosas lo dictará el final de la guerra. Si ganan, lo habrán hecho de puta madre. Si pierden la habrán cagao. Exactamente lo mismo le pasa a Rusia en Ucrania: si se salen con la suya serán unos genios y si no, no.




Claro!, USA y Rusia, han hecho su análisis y tomado sus decisiones.... *¿y Europa?*  

Resulta que le sale "pagando" la fiesta a todo el resto... paganinis institucionales.


----------



## Yomateix (10 Jun 2022)

Por lo que se ve (tampoco encuentro noticia clara que lo indique) en el ejército Ucraniano no te podías alistar siendo extranjero. Tampoco se puede tener la doble nacionalidad, esto ya confirmado. Sin embargo en todas las noticias hablan de ciudadanos extranjeros, dos británicos y un marroquí. La cosa pinta muy rara, o los medios están informando mal (algo habitual) o esos hombres no estaban como soldados Ucranianos, si no quizás soldados de otros paises formando a los soldados Ucranianos (por tanto serían mercenarios de haber combatido) Eso o se inventan su pertenencia al ejército Ucraniano para evitar la sentencia de muerte por ser mercenarios.


"Ya desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, cuando Kiev recibió miles de solicitudes de voluntarios extranjeros para luchar, el Kremlin insistió en que no reconocería a esos combatientes, ni aunque se alistaran oficialmente en el Ejército ucraniano, como soldados de un Ejército enemigo ni, por tanto, como prisioneros de guerra en caso de ser detenidos."

Edito, sacado de France24.com A mi no me cuadra nada de esto. Como puedes alistarte en el ejército....si ya llevabas varios años siendo soldado del ejército.

"*Según se ha publicado en medios de comunicación, las familias de los acusados aseguran que los tres se alistaron en las filas del ejército ucraniano tras la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania el 24 de febrero.*

Shaun Pinner combatiente británico, de 48 años, fue capturado durante el asedio ruso de la ciudad portuaria de Mariúpol *después de varios años como soldado del Ejército ucraniano *"


----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército chino no dudará en entrar en combate si Taiwán se separa de la RPC - Ministerio de Defensa chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China tiene ahora una oportunidad en rio revuelto y parece que esta dejando pasar el tiempo tontamente.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> China tiene ahora una oportunidad en rio revuelto y parece que esta dejando pasar el tiempo tontamente.



Quieren hacer lo correcto, como los rusos, y ya sabe lo que decia Voltaire: "Ser honrado en un mundo corrupto es estúpido".


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Sorprendentemente ayer se publica la noticia de que Alemania ha aumentado sus importaciones de Rusia un 59,9% en los cuatro primeros meses del presente año. Alguien está diciendo una cosa y haciendo otra en esta vieja Europa.



Al doble de precio el gas y el petroleo es fácil que ocurra ... No compran más sino que pagan más.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe algo del abuelo valenciano detenido por Rusia en Ucrania?
¿Lo tendrán cocinando paellas valensianas en la cocina del talego o pensáis que puede ser condenado si no a pena de muerte, a no comer más paellas?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del abuelo valenciano detenido por Rusia en Ucrania?



Que yo sepa lo liberaron al poco tiempo, le pusieron la etiqueta de friki y ya está.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Que yo sepa lo liberaron al poco tiempo, le pusieron la etiqueta de friki y ya está.



Pues sabe mal, no se ha vuelto a saber nada de él, y eso que el elle de Ferreras lo busca activamente, no se sabe con que intenciones...


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y no es poco, la inflación se ha llevado por delante un 10 % de la riqueza de todos incluso de los que no les sobra riqueza ...


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esa imagen tiene poco que ver con la Rusia real. Esa es la Rusia que se imaginan los nacionalcatólicos españoles. Esto se parece más a Rusia:
> 
> Putin inaugura la mezquita más grande de Moscú
> 
> ...



Esto....a ver como te lo digo......
el "modelo chino" es vender a "occidente", tal cual.....y barato, lo que genera mucha industria y China es capaz de competir...si no hubiese sido por los precios más bajos a Europa y USA, veríamos una realidad muy diferente en China...
pero vosotros a lo vuestro, que vais a salvar el mundo......(no)


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

Las putitas se ponen creativas:


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

Ken está loco, denuncia a Argelia en plenas negociaciones sobre el precio del gas:


----------



## rejon (10 Jun 2022)

Chinito,cojones , tápate un poco y sé mas objetivo. 

Objetividad es, además de decir lo que hace Zelenski, decir lo que hace Putin. Y que "lo que está bien" lo decidas tú. 

Apaga ya la tele joio.....


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ken está loco, denuncia a Argelia en plenas negociaciones sobre el precio del gas:



Lo único bueno, es que la mayoría va a tener lo que se merece.
Lo malo, que pagaremos justos por pecadores.


----------



## frangelico (10 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército chino no dudará en entrar en combate si Taiwán se separa de la RPC - Ministerio de Defensa chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en realidad USA no reconoce a Taiwan. Por dinero los luteritos son capaces de la esquizofrenia de no reconocer a Taiwan y estar dispuestos a dar la vida de hasta el último taiwanes para evitar su integración en China.

Yo entendería que Eswantini o el papa Paco enviaran tropas a defender la independencia de la isla, pero los que por la pasta fingen que no existe pese a que le venden armas...


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

Se publicó en la red una foto de los resultados del impacto de un proyectil de un UAV ucraniano "Bayraktar-TB2" en el barco de desembarco ruso "Serna" cerca de la isla Zmeiny.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

Alguien nos había explicado quien era este colgado de los osos pero ya no lo recuerdo.... menudo personaje.

Podría adiestrar a un destacamento de osos y prepararlos para el combate, se les incorpora un blindaje personalizado de kevlar y se sueltan en el frente en primera linea de combate. Para despejar trincheras y otras actividades. Sería un calco de los doberman alemanes utilizados en la primera y segunda guerra mundial pero en versión rusa.

Además imaginaros el efecto desmoralizante que tendría entre los enemigos encontrarse con un grupo de osos de guerra rusos y ver como algún compañero es despedazado por uno de ellos. Cundiría el pánico y se rendirían en masa.




anterior:


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ken está loco, denuncia a Argelia en plenas negociaciones sobre el precio del gas:



No amigo, estamos más lejos:





__





Bruselas cree que Argelia ha violado los acuerdos con toda la UE e insta a que rectifique inmediatamente


España vino a Bruselas en busca de músculo político, del respaldo institucional de 27 estados, de la mayor potencia comercial del planeta, y vuelve a casa con él. El ministro...




www.elmundo.es





*Bruselas cree que Argelia ha violado los acuerdos con toda la UE e insta a que rectifique inmediatamente*

Lo que va ser pura palabrería porque será el encargado de suministrar gas barato a Italia y, a través de ellos, también a Alemania. Nos están dando la cuerda para la horca.

Y como Argelia lleva el mismo libro de Moscú, ya te sabes la historia. Más palo para España porque tenemos los acuerdos sin firmar para los próximos meses porque Argelia estaba bien advertida de nuestras intenciones y los pospuso.

Ahora vemos si, aunque sea caro, tienen gas también para nosotros. Pero como ayuda con el pueblo Saharaui va a ser que ni nos llaman a la mesa, si se produce algún acontecimiento por esa zona y yo... veo que por ahí le puede faltar algún puerto a China.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jun 2022)

En el pasado Putin no estuvo fino con los bielorrusos en temas economicos , pero ahora debido a los intentos de golpe patrocinados por occidente las relaciones son mucho más estrechas. De hecho algo lei de una mezcla de ejercitos, defensa AA, etc... a nivel politico Lukashenko es perro viejo defiende un estatus más independiente que integrarse directamente en Rusia, deberian formalizar una federación.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, USA y Rusia, han hecho su análisis y tomado sus decisiones.... *¿y Europa?*
> 
> Resulta que le sale "pagando" la fiesta a todo el resto... paganinis institucionales.



Yo creo que el plan y correspondientes decisiones son solo de Oxidente (USA y sus putitas). Y Rusia simplemente actua, o toma decisiones en legítima defensa. 

Y en toda este guion, pelicula y montaje, sin duda los tontos van a ser mayormente la ciudadania Europea (puede que la USAna también) que va a perder un 30% de poder adquisitivo en pocos años. Pero aun pagando alimentos, entre otras, más caros, todavía podremos comer. En otros sitios menos desarrollados quizás pasen hasta hambre, o tendrán que recortar donde no hay qué recortar.

Y luego está Ataraxio y otros que pueden pensar que Oxidente y Rusia estaban previamente conturberniados. Pero tal cosa no se puede deducir del simple hecho de que a Putin o los rusos les vaya bien lo de que la energía suba. Ya lo tienen avisado: si no me lo comprais vosotros, ya me lo compraran chinos e indios, entre otros. Pero en Ucrania no vais a poner más la pezuña los cerdos otánicos .... Hasta ahí podriamos llegar !!


----------



## cryfar74 (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ken está loco, denuncia a Argelia en plenas negociaciones sobre el precio del gas:



Después de ver como media Europa manda armas a Ucrania para matar Rusos y aun así Rusia sigue vendiendo Gas a esos mismos paises ya me creo cualquier cosa. 

Imagino que a Argelia le interesa vender Gas a Europa pase lo que pase. Lo único, como bien dices será el precio a pagar, no habrá descuentos.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jun 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Llevan trajes térmicos, o son los visores de lo rusos los que detectan esas zonas?



Los visores muestran en rojo las zonas más calientes. La camara las resalta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jun 2022)

War Mapper publicó mapas sobre la situación en el frente en Ucrania

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa controlan Svyatogorsk y bombardean el Valle y Bogorodichne para avanzar hacia Slavyansk.

Moscú está transmitiendo


----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esto....a ver como te lo digo......
> el "modelo chino" es vender a "occidente", tal cual.....y barato, lo que genera mucha industria y China es capaz de competir...si no hubiese sido por los precios más bajos a Europa y USA, veríamos una realidad muy diferente en China...
> pero vosotros a lo vuestro, que vais a salvar el mundo......(no)



El modelo chino es vender. Circunstancialmente a Occidente. Próximamente a la Unión Económica Euroasiática. Un mercao de unos 4.000 millones de tios que va a disponer del 70 % de los recursos mundiales y va a ser la fábrica del mundo.

Aquí nos tendremos que vender papelillos y derivados unos a otros ....

Y no se trata de salvar el mundo. Simplemente expongo lo que la lógica me dicta. Al circo yanki le están creciendo los enanos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ken está loco, denuncia a Argelia en plenas negociaciones sobre el precio del gas:



No están locos; saben lo que quieren...¿Le suena?
Están cocinando otro frente.


----------



## Discordante (10 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y en realidad USA no reconoce a Taiwan. Por dinero los luteritos son capaces de la esquizofrenia de no reconocer a Taiwan y estar dispuestos a dar la vida de hasta el último taiwanes para evitar su integración en China.
> 
> Yo entendería que Eswantini o el papa Paco enviaran tropas a defender la independencia de la isla, pero los que por la pasta fingen que no existe pese a que le venden armas...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085600



Ya sabes que es un tema de trade offs. No te voy a reconocer, porque eso directamente me pone en muy malas relaciones con este que me interesa mas que tu (en este momento) pero voy a tratar de hacer todo lo posible para que tampoco caigas bajo el control de otro.

Pero esa posicion puede cambiar en funcion del movimiento del otro. Ya no es por Taiwan es por todos los paises de la zona que son socios y que si no haces nada ante esa posible situacion van a empezar a pensar que eres poco confiable.

¿Si China invade Taiwan militarmente y EEUU no hace absolutamente nada salvo sanciones economicas que pensaran el resto de paises de la zona? Japon, Corea del sur, Filipinas, Indonesia, Vietnam, Australia, India... el mensaje es terrible.

Por eso el escenario ideal para ellos es que no tengan que posicionarse. Jugar con la ambiguedad y dar la sensacion de que si estan invertidos en el tema cuando en realidad es lo ultimo que desean y rezan a diario para que no les pongan en esa situacion porque seria un lose-lose de libro. Si se meten a tomar por culo todo (eso acaba en 3ºGM si o si) y si no se meten a tomar por culo toda su influencia en la zona (es perder todo el sureste asiatico + oceania literalmente).

Me imagino que muchos altos mandos pensaran que si vas a perder toda tu influencia en esa zona (que es el futuro) bien podrias perder a lo grande y salir con un bang. No me parece una idea descabelllada. Si vas a perder de todas formas al menos hazlo con "estilo" y vendiendo que eres de palabra.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Bruselas cree que Argelia ha violado los acuerdos con toda la UE e insta a que rectifique inmediatamente



En Bruselas flipan o "fuman". 

También decían que lo de pagar gas en rublos era incumplimiento de contrato.

Coño, pues si no te gusta das por cancelado el contrato. .... o retiras todas las sanciones. Tu verás ...  

En fin que lo de Bruselas es cada vez mas ridículo o, quizás, esperpéntico....


----------



## VittorioValencia (10 Jun 2022)

Geopolitica: Maduro entrevistado por la tv irani. Se va conformando un nuevo mundo. Asi lo ven desde Venezuela.


----------



## NPI (10 Jun 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Me sorprende pero a la vez no me extraña.
> 
> Con que excusa expulsaron a esos estudiantes?



Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos


----------



## delhierro (10 Jun 2022)

Trrenes blindados y con cañones AA de 20mm. Siempre hay algo que te sorprende.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Captura de Kamyshevakha


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Después de ver como media Europa manda armas a Ucrania para matar Rusos y aun así Rusia sigue vendiendo Gas a esos mismos paises ya me creo cualquier cosa.
> 
> Imagino que a Argelia le interesa vender Gas a Europa pase lo que pase. Lo único, como bien dices será el precio a pagar, no habrá descuentos.



Esto último lo cual cuadra perfectamente con el plan preconcebido de crear inflación ... 
Al menos en la energía, y en lo demás ya vendrá todo rodado ...


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Yo creo que el plan y correspondientes decisiones son solo de Oxidente (USA y sus putitas). Y Rusia simplemente actua, o toma decisiones en legítima defensa.
> 
> Y en toda este guion, pelicula y montaje, sin duda los tontos van a ser mayormente la ciudadania Europea (puede que la USAna también) que va a perder un 30% de poder adquisitivo en pocos años. Pero aun pagando alimentos, entre otras, más caros, todavía podremos comer. En otros sitios menos desarrollados quizás pasen hasta hambre, o tendrán que recortar donde no hay qué recortar.
> 
> Y luego está Ataraxio y otros que pueden pensar que Oxidente y Rusia estaban previamente conturberniados. Pero tal cosa no se puede deducir del simple hecho de que a Putin o los rusos les vaya bien lo de que la energía suba. Ya lo tienen avisado: si no me lo comprais vosotros, ya me lo compraran chinos e indios, entre otros. Pero en Ucrania no vais a poner más la pezuña los cerdos otánicos .... Hasta ahí podriamos llegar !!



Eso taá claro pero el que avisa no es traidor, es avisador:









Lituania advierte de la necesidad de defenderse después de que en Rusia se cuestione su independencia


El ministro lituano de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, ha asegurado este jueves que deben estar...




www.europapress.es





Y por esa zona también, me imagino que en ellos siguen:









Los rusos sin patria del Báltico


Medio millón de habitantes de Letonia y cien mil de Estonia carecen de ciudadanía y derecho al voto




elpais.com





Y por ahí, está Lituania en Sandwich entre Rusia y un puertecito muy sólo, muy guapo, sobre todo muy necesario ahora que no le dejamos desembarco en nuestros puertos, que es también hoy Rusia: Kaliningrado.

Así que igual hay desnacificar lituanos... y así le vamos llevando soldaditos de las exrepúblicas díscolas para que las vaya matando en la puerta de casa.


----------



## Eslacaña (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> _"Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito
> Nos vamos pegando, poquito a poquito"_
> 
> Se van a quedar con todo el sur, eso ya ni cotiza.



De ahí a Odessa, 60 km en línea recta. En roman palatino, la distancia que queda para acabar la guerra.

Por cierto, he visto fotos de ese itsmo, que lugar más guapo.

Pregunta que no os sigo a diario ¿por donde andan los chechenos?


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Geopolitica: Maduro entrevistado por la tv irani. Se va conformando un nuevo mundo. Asi lo ven desde Venezuela.



Y si estuviera Chavez y no esta marioneta del narco Diosdado, lo mismo ya había tropas rusas en Venezuela apuntando misiles hacia "El Imperio", desde el Sur.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No están locos; saben lo que quieren...¿Le suena?
> Están cocinando otro frente.



Hijos de perra, no podéis ni imaginaros cuanto tiempo llevo con esa pesadilla.

Nos van a meter en una guerra que vamos a perder y lo saben.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Eso taá claro pero el que avisa no es traidor, es avisador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Lituano parece preocupado ... Pero bien que se lo estan buscando ellos mismos ...


Lituania advierte de la necesidad de defenderse después de que en Rusia se cuestione su independencia


*El ministro lituano* de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, h*a asegurado este jueves que deben estar preparados para "defenderse" de cualquier manera frente a Rusia, en respuesta a la propuesta presentada por un diputado ante la Duma Estatal pidiendo revocar el reconocimiento de Lituania.*

Leer más: Lituania advierte de la necesidad de defenderse después de que en Rusia se cuestione su independencia

(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jun 2022)

No logro localizar el pueblo. Lo de los nombres eslavos ademas con 2 o 3 denominación por localidad es un martirio.


----------



## Nico (10 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que ahora mismo *el euro se está despeñando un 5% contra el rublo.*




Hasta hace uno o dos meses atrás, a cualquier europeo que le hubieras dicho "_El rublo se fortalecerá frente al euro_", se hubiera reído a mandíbula batiente.  

Y ahora "lo miran por TV", en directo y sin cortes publicitarios. 

El mundo (en el S XXI) ha cambiado sustancialmente... pero en Europa no termina de enterase y piensa que sigue siendo el centro del Universo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No están locos; saben lo que quieren...¿Le suena?
> Están cocinando otro frente.



Que los Blinken, Sullivan, Kagan, Nuland y los sionazis le tienen ganas a Argelia ni cotiza. Que el hostión que se van a dar en Ucrania tienen que taparlo con algo, tampoco. Así que con la complicidad de Marruecos no me extrañaría nada, pero nada, que preparen un casus belli contra los argelinos. Por supuesto, si al final fuera cierto, es una jaimitada del doce con el mismo futuro que la jaimitada de Ucrania. El ejército Argelino no es ninguna tontería y tiene detrás a Rusia y China y estos parece que ya no están dispuestos a pasar ni una a los yankis.

A los yankis, para detener el ascenso chino, no les queda otra que sembrar el caos en el mundo, ya que por si mismos con incapaces de competir en eficiencia con ellos. Vamos a ver cosas muy curiosas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> En Bruselas flipan o "fuman".
> 
> También decían que lo de pagar gas en rublos era incumplimiento de contrato.
> 
> ...



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

Brusela quiere TODO el gas argelino, como ha habido bienestar en Argelia su consumo ha aumentado y ese gas debe ir a Europa.

La guerra es para destruir la demanda interna de Argelia y obliglarles a financiar la guerra vendiendo con descuento el gas a un vecinito con ganas de quemarlo.

Eso es todo, que Dios reparta suerte por que va a salir como el culo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Universidad de Valencia expulsó a estudiantes rusos



SU PUTA MAD...................... la de los decanos y la universidad.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El Lituano parece preocupado ... Pero bien que se lo estan buscando ellos mismos ...
> 
> 
> Lituania advierte de la necesidad de defenderse después de que en Rusia se cuestione su independencia
> ...



Al lituano le ha pasado como al español, que no ha medido sus fuerzas, que piensa que ahora está con los ricos y que los ricos son ricos para siempre jamás.

Como le vayan ofreciendo, que le ofrecerán, ir a ayudar a Ucrania, a ver si nos hacen un favor y no nos obligan a ir a nosotros. Me parece que a Rusia le dan una alegría decapitando al ejército desde el otro lado que ya está roto. Los rusos van midiendo con precisión lo que van largando.

Da mucho miedo porque una de las cosas que parecía de locos es que nos dijo que la guerra no la iba a pagar él y que las sanciones no le daban miedo y se va cumpliendo. Aún no tiene controlada del todo la inflación pero...juer, que les está yendo de cine.


----------



## DCD (10 Jun 2022)

Que no había laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y tal. 



Les daba el beneficio de la duda. Ya no


----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hijos de perra, no podéis ni imaginaros cuanto tiempo llevo con esa pesadilla.
> 
> Nos van a meter en una guerra que vamos a perder y lo saben.



Esto ni cotiza. Y ademas vamos a estar en el lado equivocado.


----------



## eolico (10 Jun 2022)

En España, ni idea. En Ucrania ningun varon de 18 a 60 puede salir del pais y es "reclutable".


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Que no había laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y tal.
> 
> 
> 
> Les daba el beneficio de la duda. Ya no



Pero esos son los que no han destruido ¿no?. Porque, reconocido por una vocera de estados unidos, tenían, según ellos, ciento y poco. Andarían por la zona controlada por Rusia.

los rusos, que exagerados, decían que unos cuantos más.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo cierto es que visto desde la perspectiva rusa, el señor se unió al ejército siendo extranjero cuando llevaban 4 años de guerra las repúblicas contra Ucrania.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: si a este señor le hubieran pillado en el 2018 sería soldado o mercenario? Que cambia, el pasaporte? En qué momento dejas de ser mercenario para convertirte en soldado?



El concepto "mercenario" (soldado a cambio de salario profesional) es engañoso. Todas las tropas profesionales podrían ser consideradas mercenarias.
Y el hecho de ser extranjero o no, no quita ni pone gravedad o atenuante al asunto. Es una complicación legal más.
EL parámetro más determinante es respecto de ser considerado "*combatiente*" o no, lo que implica la sujeción a un ordenamiento y mando jerárquico, la debida identificación con signos, señales o uniformes como tropa combatiente, y la exhibición pública de las armas.
Si escondes las armas, o no vas identificado como combatiente y te haces pasar por civil, o no puedes justificar que tus acciones violentas obedezcan a las ordenes recibidas de un mando militar legítimo, eres un combatiente ILEGAL (igualado a terrorista).

Si como "mercenario" (soldado profesional remunerado, extranjero), es legal en tu país de origen y de destino que sirvas en las FF.AA, y cumples el resto de items (mostrar las armas, identificarte visualmente como combatiente, obedecer a un mando jerárquico militar), entonces ser mercenario es plenamente legal.

Lizz Trus, a ministra de exteriores británica (y furibunda antirusa) intentó conseguir algún tipo de autorización del mando militar británico para estos mercenarios. Le dijeron que nanai, que en UK es ilegal ir a la guerra en otro país a favor de otra potencia. Que bajo su cuenta y riesgo.
Y como de momento y por ahora UK no está en guerra (oficial) contra Rusia o RP Donetsk.......


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (10 Jun 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Y lo dice el tontopolla que viene aquí a presumir de sus felaciones propagandisticas al gordo norcoreano.
> 
> Anda a engullir grasuza, gilipollas.



Ponte la CUARTA COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA ATLANTISTA.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Jun 2022)

Por favor minuto y resultado de las cositas chulas?


----------



## DCD (10 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Me desorino. 
De los creadores de: Vamos a destruir el rublo


----------



## crocodile (10 Jun 2022)

Suerte tienen los satánicos que este Putiniano al mando, si estuviera Medveved.




Dmitry Medvedev: "La gente a menudo me pregunta por qué mis publicaciones de Telegram son tan duras. La respuesta es que los odio. Son bastardos y escoria. Quieren la muerte para nosotros, para Rusia. Y mientras esté vivo, yo" Haré cualquier cosa para que desaparezcan". Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Destaco esta frase de tu mensaje: "
> _Rubinstein sobre el reclutamiento: "Buscan restaurar básicamente la supremacía fascista sobre Europa. No son amigos de la . No les gusta la UE. Solo quieren explotar la UE y superar a la UE para poder tener su Cuarto Reich"._
> 
> Hace unos 40 años tuve un compañero de trabajo que ya era muy mayor, estaba a punto de jubilarse. Tenía una cultura impresionante y me decía que en Europa terminaría habiendo un régimen fascista. En aquellos tiempos era impensable, principios de los 80, yo siempre me lo tomaba a broma y me sorprendía su insistencia, como si él quisiera que yo contase con ello cuando llegara el momento.
> ...



Reflotando (copyright Galiciaverde) para los de la tarde-noche.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

Hace una semana que todos los analistas venían recomendando a Ucrania el retirarse del frente de Lysichansk, para concentrarse en una nueva línea defensiva, mucho más sólida, ya que sólo tiene 20 kilómetros, frente a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk. El psicópata de Farlopensky se negó en redondo porque, para sus "relaciones públicas", era necesario vender la desesperada defensa de Severodonesk al estilo Mariupol.

Ahora los rusos, en una maniobra lógica, no están apretando en Severodonsk ni Lysychansk, sino que han emprendido un ataque en la retaguardia contra Slovyansk. Es tarde para que Ucrania retire las tropas de la bolsa de Lysychansk para defender esa retaguardia. Si los rusos consiguen vencer en Slovyansk, habrán embolsado definitivamente a los ucranianos en Lysichansk, donde, sin suministros, serán machacados.

Creo que esta batalla por Slovyansk es decisiva. Si los rusos la ganan, el fracaso será tan sonado que el ejército ucraniano, desmoralizado por su mala conducción, colapsará y, a partir de ahí, el resto será casi un paseo militar, enfrentando tropas de cadetes recién reclutados sin experiencia alguna y con todas las ganas de rendirse o desertar.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jun 2022)

En España era hasta los 44 años que debías sellar la cartilla militar, la blanca, cada año que decir que nadie lo hacia, si habías hecho la mili.

*Off-topic*
Buscando una moto me he encontrado con una Kalasnikov eléctrica para la policía de Moscú.


----------



## Charidemo (10 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Coño, un perro de guerra cual _Leoncico._


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

fuente The Guardian. 
*Estamos casi sin municiones y dependemos de las armas occidentales, dice Ucrania*

Isobel Koshiw en Kiev Vie 10 Jun 2022 17.06 BST

El jefe adjunto de la inteligencia militar ucraniana ha dicho que Ucrania está perdiendo contra Rusia en el frente y que ahora depende casi exclusivamente de las armas de Occidente para mantener a raya a Rusia.

*"Esta es una guerra de artillería"*, dijo Vadym Skibitsky, jefe adjunto de la inteligencia militar de Ucrania. En los frentes es donde se decidirá el futuro, dijo a The Guardian, *"y estamos perdiendo en términos de artillería"*.

*"Todo depende ahora de lo que [Occidente] nos dé"*, dijo Skibitsky. *"Ucrania tiene una pieza de artillería frente a entre 10 y 15 piezas de artillería rusas. Nuestros socios occidentales nos han dado alrededor del 10% de lo que tienen"*.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, elogió el viernes el apoyo del Reino Unido a Kiev y reiteró su petición de más armas, mientras el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, realizaba una visita no anunciada a Ucrania.

*"Las palabras se convierten en hechos. Esa es la diferencia entre la relación de Ucrania con Gran Bretaña y otros países"*, dijo Zelenskiy en una declaración en vídeo. *"Armas, finanzas, sanciones - en estos tres temas, Gran Bretaña muestra liderazgo"*.

Ucrania está utilizando entre 5.000 y 6.000 cartuchos de artillería al día, según Skibitsky. *"Casi hemos agotado toda nuestra munición [de artillería] y ahora estamos utilizando proyectiles estándar de la OTAN de calibre 155"*, dijo sobre la munición que se dispara desde las piezas de artillería.

*"Europa también está entregando proyectiles de menor calibre, pero a medida que se van agotando, la cantidad se va reduciendo".

"Ahora será más difícil recuperar ese territorio"*, dijo Skibitsky. *"Y por eso necesitamos armas"*.

*"Si tienen éxito en el Donbás, podrían utilizar estos territorios para lanzar otro ataque contra Odesa, [la ciudad de] Zaporizhzhia [y] Dnipro"*, dijo Skibitsky sobre las principales ciudades bajo control ucraniano que están muy cerca de las zonas del sur ocupadas por Rusia. *"Su objetivo es toda Ucrania y más"*.

La inteligencia militar ucraniana cree que Rusia puede seguir al ritmo actual sin fabricar más armas ni movilizar a la población durante un año más.

Skibitsky no excluye la posibilidad de que Rusia congele la guerra durante un tiempo para convencer a Occidente de que levante las sanciones. "Pero entonces volverán a empezarla -mira los últimos ocho años", añadió.

Zelenskiy dijo la semana pasada que cada día morían entre 60 y 100 soldados ucranianos y otros 500 resultaban heridos. Ucrania ha mantenido en secreto el número total de sus pérdidas militares.

Los soldados que hablaron con The Guardian desde los frentes ucranianos esta semana pintaron un panorama similar.

Skibitsky subrayó la necesidad de que Occidente suministre a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes de largo alcance para destruir las piezas de artillería rusas desde lejos. Esta semana, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych declaró a The Guardian que *Ucrania necesitaba 60 lanzadores de cohetes múltiples -muchos más que el puñado prometido hasta ahora por el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos- para tener una oportunidad de derrotar a Rusia.*

Ucrania está dispuesta a pedir a Occidente una lista de armas y equipos defensivos en la reunión del grupo de contacto con la OTAN en Bruselas el 15 de junio.

Skibitsky cree que el conflicto seguirá siendo predominantemente una guerra de artillería en el futuro próximo y que el número de ataques con cohetes -que pueden ser lanzados desde Rusia y han alcanzado a civiles- se mantendrá en su ritmo actual.

En el primer mes, Rusia golpeaba constantemente a Ucrania con cohetes, pero en los dos últimos meses ha disminuido. Cifras recientes publicadas por el jefe de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania afirman que Rusia lanza entre 10 y 14 al día.

Los cohetes son caros de fabricar. Cada cohete puede costar entre unos cientos de miles de dólares y varios millones.

*"Hemos observado que Rusia está llevando a cabo muchos menos ataques con cohetes y que ha utilizado cohetes H-22; son viejos cohetes soviéticos de los años 70"*, dijo Skibitsky. "*Esto demuestra que Rusia se está quedando sin cohetes"*.

Skibitsky dijo que Rusia no podía producir cohetes rápidamente debido a las sanciones y que había utilizado alrededor del 60% de sus suministros.

El sonido de las sirenas se ha convertido en algo cotidiano para los ucranianos. Las sirenas suenan regularmente en varias regiones de forma simultánea, pero la mayoría de las veces, para la gente de a pie, pasa sin pena ni gloria. Según Skibitsky, cada sirena indica que un cohete ha entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano, pero no siempre se informa de su impacto por razones de seguridad.

*"Los cohetes tardan entre 40 y 90 minutos en impactar, dependiendo del lugar desde el que se lancen... No sabemos dónde van a aterrizar"*, dijo Skibitsky. Señaló que *Rusia está utilizando actualmente bombarderos de largo alcance que pueden llegar a cualquier lugar de Ucrania sin salir del espacio aéreo ruso.*

En cuanto a las tres líneas del frente, Skibitsky dijo que la mayoría de las fuerzas rusas se concentraban ahora en la región del Donbás y trataban de ocupar las fronteras administrativas de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Luhansk. Esta era la zona, dijo, donde los combates de artillería eran más intensos.

En el noreste de Ucrania, alrededor de Kharkiv, dijo que las fuerzas rusas se estaban centrando en la defensa después de que la contraofensiva ucraniana les expulsara de varias ciudades y pueblos de la región en mayo.

"La amenaza para Jarkiv ha disminuido", dijo Skibitsky, refiriéndose a la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania, que ha sido bombardeada regularmente desde el comienzo de la guerra.

Por último,* en Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, dos regiones del sur de Ucrania que Rusia ocupa casi por completo, las fuerzas rusas se atrincheran a largo plazo, dijo Skibitsky. Según él, están construyendo líneas de defensa dobles, a veces triples.*


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Y en la cumbre de las américas, se ve como va la cosa entre las tierras que "descubrimos" los españoles, además de los pollos que ya no estaban, y otros que se les escaparon. cuando entra el gallo en el corral, le cacarean sin compasión:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Coño, un perro de guerra cual _Leoncico._



Supongo que lo usaran para que ladre si huele a alguien escondido en la esquina de enfrente.

Mas barato que una red de satelites pagada con dinero de impresora.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (10 Jun 2022)

Vídeo curioso.


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> fuente The Guardian.
> *Estamos casi sin municiones y dependemos de las armas occidentales, dice Ucrania*
> 
> Isobel Koshiw en Kiev Vie 10 Jun 2022 17.06 BST
> ...



Analisis de lo publicado.


Si Occidente le diera toda la artilleria que tiene lo más que podrian obtener es tener lo mismo que Rusia. Tienen 10/15 veces menos que los Rusos y Occidente ya les ha proporcionado el 10% de lo que tienen.
Se les está acabando la munición de artilleria para sus equipos sovieticos. Se deduce que tambien tienen problemas con las de menor calibre que gastan más deprisa que lo que les alimentamos.
EEUU y GB le proporcionan 7 lanzacohetes multiples y piensa que para tener alguna posibilidad necesitarian 60 (eso contra lo que Rusia les ha plantado).
Parece que a corto plazo Rusia no va a atacar en el SUR (o al menos es lo que piensan los Ucranianos)
Ya no piensan que se les vayan a acabar la munición ni los tanques. De hecho piensan que Rusia podria seguir como hasta ahora sin fabricar más (que estará fabricando) y sin movilizar más tropas (que solo incorpora voluntarios).
Solo piensan que se les están acabando los cohetes (cuando lanzan más de 10 todos los dias), porque están vaciando su stock de cohetes antiguos.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

En Bielorrusia hay mayor porcentaje de hablantes diarios de ruso que en muchos otros sujetos federales de Rusia.
Invento bolche, si ya lo dijo Rosa Luxemburgo en "La Cuestión Nacional"....


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Que no había laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y tal.
> 
> 
> 
> Les daba el beneficio de la duda. Ya no



¿ Te creias que los rusos se tiraban el rollo al estilo de lo de las armas de destrucción masiva de Sadam Hussein ?

Las unicas posibles y serias dudas y falta de credibilidad, y con los antecedentes que ya hay, solo pueden del otro lado.


----------



## brus (10 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En España era hasta los 44 años que debías sellar la cartilla militar, la blanca, cada año que decir que nadie lo hacia, si habías hecho la mili.
> 
> *Off-topic*
> Buscando una moto me he encontrado con una Kalasnikov eléctrica para la policía de Moscú.



Esto es algo que los rusos no saben aprovechar, tienen una de las marcas más conocidas y reconocidas del mundo: Kalashnikov. Si sacasen una buena serie de productos civiles (vehiculos, telecomunicaciones) con marca Kalashnikov sería un bombazo. No se atreven imagino por no tener buenos diseños pero yo no me lo pensaría.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hijos de perra, no podéis ni imaginaros cuanto tiempo llevo con esa pesadilla.
> 
> Nos van a meter en una guerra que vamos a perder y lo saben.



Si nos llevaran a la guerra contra Argelia y por tanto contra el pueblo saharaui deberían rodar cabezas. Muchas cabezas. 
Pero no, en España ya no quedan ni inteligencia ni valor. Es un pueblo ciego, sordo, mudo y castrado. 
Quiero pensar que no va a suceder. Pero si sucede, esta chusma tragará.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile en la putita de USA por antonomásia...


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Supongo que lo usaran para que ladre si huele a alguien escondido en la esquina de enfrente.
> 
> Mas barato que una red de satelites pagada con dinero de impresora.



o para detectar posibles trampas explosivas en las inmediaciones mas bien.


----------



## DCD (10 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> ¿ Te creias que los rusos se tiraban el rollo al estilo de lo de las armas de destrucción masiva de Sadam Hussein ?
> 
> Las unicas posibles y serias dudas y falta de credibilidad, y con los antecedentes que ya hay, solo pueden del otro lado.



En la guerra el primer muerto es la verdad. Yo no me creo nada de nadie


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En la guerra el primer muerto es la verdad. Yo no me creo nada de nadie



Amssss, el Pentágono no es fiable. En el número no, tienes razón.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El modelo chino es vender. Circunstancialmente a Occidente. Próximamente a la Unión Económica Euroasiática. Un mercao de unos 4.000 millones de tios que va a disponer del 70 % de los recursos mundiales y va a ser la fábrica del mundo.
> 
> Aquí nos tendremos que vender papelillos y derivados unos a otros ....
> 
> Y no se trata de salvar el mundo. Simplemente expongo lo que la lógica me dicta. Al circo yanki le están creciendo los enanos.



Sí, un pakistaní, de la noche a la mañana, va a pasar a comprar juguetes pa los niños y tonterías varias...de la noche a la mañana y "porque ejjj que ya no kiero vendeh a osidente"...

Si el problema es que os creeis vuestra propia autopropaganda, el futuro de la humanidad está en el comercio, no hay otro posible que el camino a una globalización completa...que hay cosas que se perderán y nos darán mucha pena? pues si, pero eso siempre va a ocurrir

La lucha geopolítica no va a estar en eso, otra cosa es que, por memeces de los políticos tocando lo que no deben, algunos ciudadanos la pasen putas, eso sí va a ocurrir

Ah! creo que el interés de los chinos, como el de los rusos está en persistir, y para eso, quieran o no, queramos o no, y hasta que no se decidan por mandar un pepino, ni Europa ni USA va a dejar de existir, y eso es algo que hay que tener en cuenta


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jun 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Geopolitica: Maduro entrevistado por la tv irani. Se va conformando un nuevo mundo. Asi lo ven desde Venezuela.



Pues pobre mundo....que se apiaden de él....


----------



## Peineto (10 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> fuente The Guardian.
> *Estamos casi sin municiones y dependemos de las armas occidentales, dice Ucrania*
> 
> Isobel Koshiw en Kiev Vie 10 Jun 2022 17.06 BST
> ...




Resumen, una mierda de libelo brutish, una escribidora desde Kiev y una basura de artículo. Pemebe no sé si flagelarte...


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en la putita de USA por antonomásia...



Dear Canada.
My jihab, 
My husband's choice.


----------



## pemebe (10 Jun 2022)

*La espantosa batalla de Donetsk*
La artillería rusa está golpeando pueblos como Pryshyb en Donetsk, que Putin busca controlar
Neil Hauer 9 de junio de 2022

No es frecuente que un lugar como Pryshyb se encuentre en el centro de la acción.

Un pueblo soñoliento enclavado a lo largo del río Seversky Donets, sus pocos cientos de habitantes se dedican principalmente a la agricultura de subsistencia. Al menos, lo hacían. La mayoría ha huido ahora, adentrándose en Ucrania por lo que hay al otro lado de ese río: el ejército ruso, que avanza a marchas forzadas en uno de los ejes clave de su ofensiva para capturar toda la región del Donbás.

En un día soleado de finales de mayo, la unidad local de defensa territorial de Pryshyb realizaba sus tareas típicas: patrullar, vigilar, conversar con los habitantes que quedaban. La mayoría de los combatientes tenían el aspecto de un típico combatiente voluntario del este de Ucrania. Excepto Hussein.

Con su piel aceitunada y su bigote negro, Hussein destaca entre sus compañeros. "No son los primeros que se sorprenden de encontrarme aquí", se ríe. "No soy exactamente el típico ucraniano".

El padre de Hussein es libanés y se trasladó a la Ucrania soviética en 1978 para estudiar. Allí se enamoró y se casó con una ucraniana local. Hussein nació en 1982, en la ciudad de Kostyantynivka, en el Donbás.

Ahora se encuentra en medio de la guerra más devastadora de Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, mucho más destructiva que la guerra civil libanesa de la que huyó su padre a finales de los años setenta.

El propio Hussein estaba en el Líbano cuando estalló la guerra, cuidando a un familiar enfermo. Regresó para tomar las armas, uniéndose a la defensa territorial en su Donbas natal.

"Todos somos voluntarios, todos los civiles de esta unidad", dice Hussein. *"Nadie nos obligó a luchar. Sólo recibimos un poco de entrenamiento, y estábamos listos para ir"*.

Tiene poca intención de dejar que el resto del Donbás, ya sea Pryshyb, Kostyantynivka o cualquier otro lugar, quede bajo control ruso.

"Rechazo toda esta 'paz' rusa, la 'democracia' rusa", dice Hussein. "Pueden ver lo que parece a su alrededor aquí. Nunca les perdonaremos esto".

Mientras habla, la batalla al otro lado del río se recrudece.

El día de la visita de New Lines, las fuerzas rusas se preparaban para asaltar la ciudad de Lyman, a unas seis millas de Pryshyb, en el lado norte del río Seversky Donets. Tras haber asediado la ciudad de 20.000 habitantes durante el último mes, estaban a pocas horas de realizar un asalto de infantería para tomarla.

*La colina situada junto a Pryshyb servía de punto de vista ideal para observar la batalla. Desde su cima, las descargas de artillería rusa eran visibles en la distancia cercana, golpeando a Lyman y a sus defensores cada pocos minutos. *Una de las salvas provocó explosiones especialmente feroces, efecto de los cohetes termobáricos rusos TOS-1, que succionan todo el oxígeno de la zona de impacto para producir una enorme bola de fuego.

Andriy, el comandante de la unidad de defensa territorial de Pryshyb, ayuda a localizar los ataques de la propia artillería ucraniana que opera en las cercanías. Observando a través de unos prismáticos, llama con coordenadas a un hombre que utiliza el indicativo "Termite" al otro lado de su walkie talkie.

*"Ahora todo está tranquilo", dice Andriy, una afirmación sorprendente teniendo en cuenta la ferocidad de los bombardeos que estallan en la distancia. "Esta mañana era una locura. Había cuatro aviones [rusos] y dos helicópteros golpeando la ciudad durante horas".*

Esta colina en particular ha visto el combate antes: En 1943, fue el lugar de las posiciones defensivas de los alemanes nazis que intentaban impedir que el Ejército Rojo cruzara este mismo río, dice Andriy.

Ahora, sólo los 28 hombres de la unidad de Andriy mantienen esta posición. Ya han tenido contacto directo con el enemigo.

*"Hace cuatro días, los rusos tomaron Drobysheve"*, dice Andriy, describiendo un pueblo justo al oeste de Lyman y frente a Pryshyb. *"Hace dos días, intentaron cruzar el río por aquí. No lo consiguieron: les hicimos retroceder"*.

Momentos después, estalla otra salva: una lluvia de cohetes Grad rusos disparados desde otra dirección más al norte. Veinte segundos después, se estrellan contra el pueblo de Studenok, el puesto de avanzada ucraniano más septentrional de este sector.

El propio trabajo de avistamiento de artillería de Andriy deja su huella justo después. Una batería de obuses ucranianos abre fuego desde un lugar cercano que no se ve, sus proyectiles silban al pasar directamente por encima.

Esa es la señal para partir.

"Vamos", dice Andriy. "Su respuesta está llegando".

En el mismo Lyman, la lucha no va bien para los defensores ucranianos superados.

Dima, un oficial de policía de 25 años y nativo de Lyman, está participando en la lucha. Estaba en la cercana ciudad de Sloviansk para tomar un breve café cuando New Lines habló con él.

*"El equipo. No tenemos suficiente equipo"*, dice Dima. "*Hay suficiente gente para luchar. Necesitamos más equipo. Ellos tienen mucho más equipo que nosotros. Varias veces más. Su equipo también es moderno. Lo que muestran en la televisión, que todo lo que tienen es chatarra vieja - sí, también hay chatarra vieja, pero es como extras de fondo"*.

Subraya que los defensores ucranianos están completamente superados, golpeados diariamente por todas las variedades de la abrumadora potencia de fuego rusa.

*"Su aviación nos sobrevuela todos los días"*, dice Dima. *"Esta noche hemos tenido cinco incursiones. Si tuviéramos defensa aérea, esto no pasaría. La tenemos, pero no lo suficiente. Es de los años 70 y 80. Es demasiado débil. Necesitamos una defensa aérea moderna. Todavía no la tenemos. Y también hay que aprender a usarla primero. No es como conducir un coche. La aviación es feroz. Su aviación está destruyendo ciudades. La retenemos, no permitimos que se acerque lo suficiente para un ataque de artillería. Pero su aviación... un misil puede llegar a 100 kilómetros [60 millas] sin más - tienen muchos de ellos. Y los de largo alcance pueden llegar más lejos. En Lyman, bombardean edificios residenciales, barrios suburbanos. La gente sufre; la gente muere"*, dice, agotado.

La ventaja numérica localizada de Rusia también se percibe claramente: Un portavoz del presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, estimó que la ventaja rusa en zonas del Donbás es de hasta 7 a 1.

*"Están avanzando de forma lenta pero segura"*, dice Dima. "*Son muchos y avanzan. Nuestros militares también destruyen a muchos de ellos, pero eso no los detiene. Siguen avanzando. Si destruimos a algunos de ellos, envían aún más y siguen avanzando"*.

Mientras tanto, pocas de las armas occidentales proporcionadas a Ucrania parecen haber llegado hasta aquí, bien atrapadas en los problemas logísticos que asolan el esfuerzo de defensa o bien distribuidas a otros frentes.

*"Hemos recibido refuerzos aquí, pero no significa mucho porque no hay equipo con el que trabajar"*, dice Dima. "*¿Se supone que sólo enviamos carne de cañón contra tanques y lanzagranadas? ¿De qué sirve? ¿Cuándo han entregado [las nuevas armas occidentales]? ¿Ahora mismo? Los chicos todavía tienen que aprender a usarlas. No es tan dorada, esta Jabalina. No es tan increíble. Sí, es buena, pero hay que aprender a usarla. ¿Y cuándo nos la dieron? Cuando les pedimos que nos la dieran, que nos la dieran, que nos la dieran",* se interrumpe.

Las bajas de Ucrania en el Donbás han sido masivas. El propio Zelenskyy dijo en una entrevista reciente que cada día mueren entre 60 y 100 hombres y 500 resultan heridos.* Otro combatiente activo en Lyman que habló con New Lines dijo que de su unidad de 60 personas, sólo cuatro estaban vivos e ilesos.*

Después de semanas de luchar sin cesar contra fuerzas rusas superiores, de perder compañeros a diestro y siniestro (y su propia casa), Dima se siente abandonado por los dirigentes ucranianos en Kiev.

*"No entienden [lo que está pasando aquí]"*, dice Dima. *"Cuando ayer [2014] tuvimos la guerra aquí, Kiev no lo entendió. Y ahora los kievitas -no todos, pero sí los imbéciles- dicen: 'es tu culpa, tú los llamaste [aquí], tú causaste esto'*. ¿Y qué pasa con Kyiv? ¿Quién los llamó en Kyiv? ¿Quién los llamó en Sumy? ¿Quién en Chernihiv? ¿Quién en Kherson?", dice, visiblemente enfadado. Las salvas de artillería rusas en la distancia sirven de telón de fondo a su despotricación.

Unos días después, Lyman cayó. Las fuerzas rusas asumieron el control total de la ciudad el 28 de mayo.

Desde entonces, las tropas rusas han avanzado, ocupando el territorio restante en el lado norte del río. Ahora están a menos de 6 millas de Sloviansk, su próximo objetivo en este frente.

En Pryshyb, mientras tanto, el puñado de defensores intenta mantener el ánimo.

*"Por supuesto que estamos preocupados. Somos humanos"*, dice Hussein, reflexionando sobre el avance ruso. *"Pero creemos en la victoria. Sabemos por qué luchamos, a diferencia de ellos"*, dice.

Reflexiona sobre su vida pasada, que le ha llevado a trabajar en todas partes, desde Moscú hasta Libia y Estados Unidos. Hussein aprecia especialmente el tiempo que pasó en Texas.

*"Echo de menos el tubing en el río, tomar una cerveza en un caluroso día de verano",* dice. *"Echo de menos la hora feliz y asar un buen filete. Estados Unidos fue genial para mí"*, dice Hussein.

Tras volver a casa, le gustaría tener un futuro más tranquilo.

"He viajado mucho", dice Hussein. "Sólo quiero establecerme cuando todo esto termine. Comprar un buen terreno aquí, construir una casa de campo. Me encantaría tener una granja de patos", dice.

Uno se pregunta si tendrá esa oportunidad.


----------



## Julc (10 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La espantosa batalla de Donetsk*
> La artillería rusa está golpeando pueblos como Pryshyb en Donetsk, que Putin busca controlar
> Neil Hauer 9 de junio de 2022
> 
> ...



"Avanza a marchas forzadas"


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En la guerra el primer muerto es la verdad. Yo no me creo nada de nadie



Hasta que no pases frío en invierno no creerás, santo Tomás.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hasta que no pases frío en invierno no creerás, santo Tomás.



O pagar el litro de gasolina 95 a 2,30€…espabila uno bastante.


----------



## Burbujístico (10 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del abuelo valenciano detenido por Rusia en Ucrania?
> ¿Lo tendrán cocinando paellas valensianas en la cocina del talego o pensáis que puede ser condenado si no a pena de muerte, a no comer más paellas?



En la televisión autonómica de Valencia no paraban de entrevistarle y seguir su día a día. Pero ya hace más de 2 meses que no dicen nada de él.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Adriano II (10 Jun 2022)

"yasdayus" ("me rindo" en ruso creo que así se pronuncia) apréndetelo de memoria

Por si las moscas y tal


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> "yasdayus" ("me rindo" en ruso creo que así se pronuncia) apréndetelo de memoria
> 
> Por si las moscas y tal



Y que coja la calculadora, mire pirámide de población, descuente dobles pasaportes y después que especule cuantos pueden pensar como él. Nos van a reclutar hasta en el geriátrico.


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)

Los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas reciben regalos de los niños justo en la línea del frente en el Distrito Militar del Norte. Un minuto de descarga, lectura y deliciosos dulces. ¡Nuestros Defensores!


----------



## JoséBatallas (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jun 2022)

Esa entrevista tiene un aire de ser propaganda, nunca se sabe o sabra.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> En la televisión autonómica de Valencia no paraban de entrevistarle y seguir su día a día. Pero ya hace más de 2 meses que no dicen nada de él.
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La espantosa batalla de Donetsk*
> La artillería rusa está golpeando pueblos como Pryshyb en Donetsk, que Putin busca controlar
> Neil Hauer 9 de junio de 2022
> 
> ...



Muy mal debe andar Occidente cuando sus fuentes de información/propaganda ni siquiera se ponen de acuerdo para impulsar una determinada versión o "linea editorial".

Por un lado impulsan este testimonio evidentemente proucraniano, con cierto tufillo sentimentaloide para que la gente empatice y apoye a ese país. Y me parece bien. Pero por otro vienen a confirmar justamente todas aquellos datos que afirman los prorrusos y que hasta hace poco al menos negaban los más otanistas. A saber que la situación de los ucras es muy precaria, incluso en zonas donde se supone que concentran lo mejor de sus fuerzas y que los rusos despacito y con buena letra los están triturando. A pesar de todas las acusaciones contra ellos de chapuceros, desorganizados etc... etc....

Desde luego al margen de si se apoya a un bando u otro en lo que debería coincidir todo el mundo al menos, es que los mal llamados medios de información europeos, el "periodismo" occidental, DA MUCHO ASCO. Pero mucho.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Con matices, la edad media no, no fue tan terrible como la pintan.
> Cierto que en la edad media nació "Europa". Desde sus naciones más importantes hasta la universidad o la música clásica....
> Pero que mejoró al mundo clásico.... En una ciudad como Pompeya, de tamaño medio tirando a pequeño, la gran mayoría de la población sabía leer y escribir al menos lo básico, como bien prueban los grafitos o las tablillas con mensajes cortos.



La universidad nació en Córdoba y fue la inspiración para las universidades posteriores en España, Francia e Italia. No caigamos en el defecto europeo de creernos el centro de todo. La edad media no fue tan terrible como la pintan, fue bastante peor.


----------



## millie34u (10 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Alguien nos había explicado quien era este colgado de los osos pero ya no lo recuerdo.... menudo personaje.
> 
> Podría adiestrar a un destacamento de osos y prepararlos para el combate, se les incorpora un blindaje personalizado de kevlar y se sueltan en el frente en primera linea de combate. Para despejar trincheras y otras actividades. Sería un calco de los doberman alemanes utilizados en la primera y segunda guerra mundial pero en versión rusa.
> 
> ...



Me ha recordado, ese es un episodio en una novela de Sven Hassel, el oso se llamaba Rasputin y el único que conseguía dominarlo era Hermanito


----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> En la guerra el primer muerto es la verdad. Yo no me creo nada de nadie



*Barbas-vecino-cortar...*


----------



## alnitak (10 Jun 2022)

All banks in #Shanghai have restricted depositors from withdrawing money.
Remember the videos about banks having no money to all withdrawing from Henan Province I tweeted before?


----------



## alnitak (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (10 Jun 2022)

_Deberíamos ya a empezar a correr en círculos, con los brazos en alto y gritando aquello de "Que no panda el cúnico"_



Por cierto. ¿Y de los españoles, qué?


----------



## DCD (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Barbas-vecino-cortar...*



Espero a que empiecen con la comida. Ahí me asustó de verdad


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Los chinos también tienen armas hipersónicas...



Lo sé. No la he citado porque mi respuesta era a un forero que planteaba que para qué cojones quería China fabricar portaaviones


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Deberíamos ya a empezar a correr en círculos, con los brazos en alto y gritando aquello de "Que no panda el cúnico"_
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto. ¿Y de los españoles, qué?



Este tío es imbécil, seguramente el mayor imbécil al frente de exteriores de nuestra historia. 
Y en el peor momento.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Espero a que empiecen con la comida. Ahí me asustó de verdad



1973... Pero como farsa. 
Como 2020 respecto a 1918.....


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Suerte tienen los satánicos que este Putiniano al mando, si estuviera Medveved.



Dmitry Medvedev ha sido mas atlantista que Truman y le han toreado un montón de veces.
Hoy le toca ser un resentido porque no le quedan mas cojones y no tiene mas alternativa.
Al enemigo hay que tenerle cerca y a este arrepentido, mas aún.


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Jun 2022)

Las piezas se mueven en el tablero... Por un lado Occidente amariconado y posmoderno
y por otro lado, países con petroleo, gas y fertilizantes, etc.

*Presidentes de Argelia y Venezuela encabezan encuentro bilateral*
El presidente de Argelia, Abdelmadjid Tebboune, y su homólogo de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, encabezan una reunión para pasar revista a los acuerdos de cooperación suscritos en diversos ámbitos de interés entre ambas naciones.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sin embargo en todas las noticias hablan de ciudadanos extranjeros, dos británicos y un marroquí.



Tengo claro que los rusos y los novorrusos tienen detenidos a mercenarios franceses, pero de momento se guardan el as y no los juzgan, *tal vez porque son musulmanes ???.  *


----------



## hartman (10 Jun 2022)

cada vez salen menos en cuatro y la sexta los voluntarios uraninos haciendo la turnee.
pero si van ganando no?


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esa entrevista tiene un aire de ser propaganda, nunca se sabe o sabra.



¿aire?. Vamos a ver Ucrania, ya se contó aquí, en estos años ha perdido población a mansalva, se ha ido todo quisque y nos vamos a creer que estos vienen , les gusta y se ponen a luchar... por el país en el que después de haber viajado mucho se van a quedar...amsss.


"He viajado mucho", dice Hussein. "Sólo quiero establecerme cuando todo esto termine. Comprar un buen terreno aquí, construir una casa de campo. Me encantaría tener una granja de patos", dice.

Cuando todo termine y he viajado mucho es no ser muy listo en definirse como mercenario.
Incluso en nuestra guerra luchaban porque a ver donde iban a ir, porque para America, necesitas llegar al barco y dinero y digo llegar porque como te pillen huyendo es peor si te quedas dentro y además no te van a dejar.

Los militantes pueden ser pero el marroquí por ideas no va a Ucrania y posiblemente simpatizas menos pero ¿un soldado? por qué.

Colarnos a los idiotas mercenarios por soldados. Muy torpe, pero bueno es historia para torpes. Hemos tenido la suerte de no haber visto nunca una guerra en el país.

Ya te contaría yo la historia de mi abuelo con las medallas debidas y voluntario en uno de los batallones que se nombran en los libros como de los fanáticos en que consistía el rollo para él y todos los de su quinta que, avisados por los que habian estado en la anterior guerra, se reunieron para elegir, salir juntos del país pero ya, elegir quedarse y entre todos decidir que batallón les gustaba más a la mayoría y unirse porque si esperaban a que los llamaran les iban a tratar peor y más importante es no ir sólo (a mi abuelo esa elección le salvo la vida, literalmente) y te lo traduzco para hoy. Añádele la población civil donde el Guernika, no hubiese hecho un cuadro que impactara tanto porque tenemos fotos a miles de hechos peores. De acuerdo, era Picasso, pero era tambien el recuerdo de los primeros bombardeos de población civil cuando los soldados no se refugiaban entre civiles.

Y entonces, salir del país, si te llegaba el dinero para el barco, para la gente corriente era irte, para no volver, salvo que hicieras mucho dinero pero ésos siempre eran pocos.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Este tío es imbécil, seguramente el mayor imbécil al frente de exteriores de nuestra historia.
> Y en el peor momento.



En el actual gobierno que padece España no hay ni un solo imbécil . Son todos canallas certificados . Pero de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (10 Jun 2022)

el grupo O llegó con todo a robarse el protagonismo

alguna idea de a que rama de las fuerzas "especiales" rusas pertenecen?


----------



## alnitak (10 Jun 2022)

la gente en maripoul por fin es libre Y VIVE LIBRE!!!


----------



## alnitak (10 Jun 2022)

o sea que los ukros hicieron las matanzas de bucha...


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jun 2022)

Ucrania confirma que ya depende únicamente de la ayuda militar internacional


El conflicto se ha convertido en una guerra de artillería en la que Ucrania tiene las de perder, según su Inteligencia militar




www.elconfidencial.com





¿Y cuándo no?

En esta guerra Ucrania pone la carne y la otan el hierro.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

Según la web del bloguero Hal Turner, los alemanes no enviarán más tanques a Ucrania. 
¿La razón? es que los alemanes no pueden construir ninguno nuevo para su ejército. 
¿Por qué? Porque Rusia vende titanio - bueno, no a EE.UU. y países que sancionan a Rusia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Con matices, la edad media no, no fue tan terrible como la pintan.
> Cierto que en la edad media nació "Europa". Desde sus naciones más importantes hasta la universidad o la música clásica....
> Pero que mejoró al mundo clásico.... En una ciudad como Pompeya, de tamaño medio tirando a pequeño, la gran mayoría de la población sabía leer y escribir al menos lo básico, como bien prueban los grafitos o las tablillas con mensajes cortos.



Otra prueba de la relativamente elevada alfabetización en la Roma antigua son las leyes grabadas en placas de bronce que se colocaban en el sitio mas concurrido de la ciudad, normalmente el foro... por ejemplo en la Malaca romana en tiempos de Domiciano el porcentaje de población alfabetizada tenía que ser significativo ya que se colocó ésta inscripción en el foro ( concesión a la ciudad del Derecho Latino).... que por cierto en el texto dice que los que hicieran una obra en la vía pública tenían que informar a los vecinos y transeúntes mediante carteles o tablillas... 

Lex Flavia Malacitana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## alnitak (10 Jun 2022)

EL.CIELO DE UCRANIA ESTA TARDE 

VIVA RUSIA !!


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Deberíamos ya a empezar a correr en círculos, con los brazos en alto y gritando aquello de "Que no panda el cúnico"_
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto. ¿Y de los españoles, qué?



De donde saca Antonio a sus menistros ...?? Vaya pinta de chulo putas ...


----------



## dabuti (10 Jun 2022)

Comandante ucronazi deserta al bando ruso.


----------



## chemarin (10 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Al final se va a rendir la UE ante Rusia, ya vereis... Tendría que entrar en la UE, los anglos lo iban a pasar bien.



Y será una rendición nunca vista, Rusia no le ha pegado ningún tiro a la UE, pero ésta unos cuantos dirigidos a Rusia pero que han acabado en la propia UE. Situación realmente curiosa. Merece un capítulo en la Historia Mundial, en el capítulo dedicado a las estupideces.


----------



## crocodile (10 Jun 2022)

Rusia se retira de la Organización mundial del turismo.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Suerte tienen los satánicos que este Putiniano al mando, si estuviera Medveved.




Recuerdo hace muchos años una entrevista a Medveved -cuando sustituyó a Putin en la presidencia- que me convenció que el tío era más cabrón que Vladimir, a pesar de su aspecto de bonachón.

La periodista le preguntó: "Dicen que usted es el policía bueno y Putin el policía malo". 
Medveved sonrío con cierta sorna y contestó: "Eso no es verdad. Los dos somos policías buenos".


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Este tío es imbécil, seguramente el mayor imbécil al frente de exteriores de nuestra historia.
> Y en el peor momento.



Entre los 21 ministres no suman ni 150 de CI


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> En el actual gobierno que padece España no hay ni un solo imbécil . Son todos canallas certificados . Pero de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.



Te advierto que se puede ser canalla e imbécil, no es excluyente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hace una semana que todos los analistas venían recomendando a Ucrania el retirarse del frente de Lysichansk, para concentrarse en una nueva línea defensiva, mucho más sólida, ya que sólo tiene 20 kilómetros, frente a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk. El psicópata de Farlopensky se negó en redondo porque, para sus "relaciones públicas", era necesario vender la desesperada defensa de Severodonesk al estilo Mariupol.
> 
> Ahora los rusos, en una maniobra lógica, no están apretando en Severodonsk ni Lysychansk, sino que han emprendido un ataque en la retaguardia contra Slovyansk. Es tarde para que Ucrania retire las tropas de la bolsa de Lysychansk para defender esa retaguardia. Si los rusos consiguen vencer en Slovyansk, habrán embolsado definitivamente a los ucranianos en Lysichansk, donde, sin suministros, serán machacados.
> 
> Creo que esta batalla por Slovyansk es decisiva. Si los rusos la ganan, el fracaso será tan sonado que el ejército ucraniano, desmoralizado por su mala conducción, colapsará y, a partir de ahí, el resto será casi un paseo militar, enfrentando tropas de cadetes recién reclutados sin experiencia alguna y con todas las ganas de rendirse o desertar.



Yo no estaría tan seguro que se dé esa debacle. Porque estamos viendo a Ucrania combatir basicamente con milicias y poco más desde hace meses, y al parecer soportar un considerable número de bajas, pero ahí siguen. Y lo que estan poniendo en el asador es basicamente gente normal y corriente con un kalashnikov y para de contar. Ya parece que ni siquiera se prodigan tanto con los famosos ATGM. Y de estos (milicianos) tienen cientos de miles, al menos en potencia. Lo único que se me ocurre es que lleguen al punto como dicen ahora, que ni siquiera tengan ya municiones. En ese caso está claro que la situación sería otra.

De todas formas la cuestión de fondo y es la impresión que yo tengo es que criticamos a los rusos, pero también parece que en Ucrania cuecen habas y que la dirección POLÍTICA que no militar de la guerra está siendo para que los fusilasen a todos en masa. Parece que busquen a propósito derrotas singularmente traumáticas o "heróicas" según como se mire, solo para intentar recabar apoyo occidental y que la OTAN entre directamente en la guerra. Solo así se entienden estupideces como la de Mariupol o esta que tu ahora comentas. Siendo así demuestra que o bien sobrevaloran a Occidente o son realmente estúpidos. Porque está claro o eso espero, que NADIE a este lado por más que las fans de la Pantoja otanistas digan perrerías de los rusos, va a mover un dedo a la hora de la verdad por los ucras y que entrar en una guerra abierta con Rusia, salvo para cuatro pirados, no está en la agenda.

Así que solo les queda usar a Ucrania como ya está sucediendo para intentar desgastar o desestabilizar el régimen ruso con resultados hasta ahora bastante pobres. Lo que encaja perfectamente con la panda de INEPTOS dirigentes yanquis que también quisieron meterle mano a Siria y la cosa les salió como les salió.

No es que Trump sea santo de mi devoción. Pero joder al lado del partido demócrata parecen enteramente auténticos genios. Dudo yo que en las últimas décadas se haya juntado en yanquilandia una colección de IMBÉCILES como los que posiblemente los gobiernan ahora. Y ya se que muchos piensan que lo hacen a propósito para joder a la UE y Rusia. Yo creo que no. Yo creo que son una panda de niños pijos educados en Yale o Harvard que se creen la leche y parecen aficionados. Que calcularon mal la jugada en Afganistan, en Irak y ahora en Ucrania. Que llevan metiendo una pata tras otra desde hace años. Y Biden es el perfecto exponente senil de esa casta de gilipollas que ahora gobiernan los EEUU.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la gente en maripoul por fin es libre Y VIVE LIBRE!!!



Hoy mismo el gordo de Ferreras dijo que Mariupol estaba pasando hambre, sin medicinas, y que no había viviendas por los bombardeos de saturación rusos que había aplanado la ciudad. Todo, como se ve, muy bien documentado. Supongo que Newtrall le tirará de las orejas al llegar a casa.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hace una semana que todos los analistas venían recomendando a Ucrania el retirarse del frente de Lysichansk, para concentrarse en una nueva línea defensiva, mucho más sólida, ya que sólo tiene 20 kilómetros, frente a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk. El psicópata de Farlopensky se negó en redondo porque, para sus "relaciones públicas", era necesario vender la desesperada defensa de Severodonesk al estilo Mariupol.
> 
> Ahora los rusos, en una maniobra lógica, no están apretando en Severodonsk ni Lysychansk, sino que han emprendido un ataque en la retaguardia contra Slovyansk. Es tarde para que Ucrania retire las tropas de la bolsa de Lysychansk para defender esa retaguardia. Si los rusos consiguen vencer en Slovyansk, habrán embolsado definitivamente a los ucranianos en Lysichansk, donde, sin suministros, serán machacados.
> 
> Creo que esta batalla por Slovyansk es decisiva. Si los rusos la ganan, el fracaso será tan sonado que el ejército ucraniano, desmoralizado por su mala conducción, colapsará y, a partir de ahí, el resto será casi un paseo militar, enfrentando tropas de cadetes recién reclutados sin experiencia alguna y con todas las ganas de rendirse o desertar.



Los rusos simplemente actuan cada día en la zona que les es mas conveniente.. Si Ucrania refuerza un frente se mueven a otro. Es la ventaja que les da tener mayor movilidad y no estar clavados a trincheras y además el disponer de medios suficientes de observacion para saber en todo momento donde y como pueden atacar. Es un paso a paso cada vez más firme. No creo que hayan dado ni siquiera por comenzada la batalla por Sloviansk estan solamente aproximandose y formando una cabeza de puente que habrá que defender y cuando Ucrania estabilice esa zona se moveran a la siguiente.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Jun 2022)

*El teléfono de Ukro capturado / muerto muestra búsquedas en Google de:
"Por qué la jabalina no funciona", "la jabalina no dispara", "la jabalina hace ruidos"...*


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> EL.CIELO DE UCRANIA ESTA TARDE
> 
> VIVA RUSIA !!



Dios está con Rusia -lo cual tiene toda la lógica del mundo.


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> cada vez salen menos en cuatro y la sexta los voluntarios uraninos haciendo la turnee.
> pero si van ganando no?



Estaba cenando en un bar Paco de la España profunda y eterna y en el telediarreo de Vallés han hablado fugazmente de falta de municiones entre los buenos y que los soldados están muy cansados y se quieren ir a casa.
Mala pinta


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Te advierto que se puede ser un canalla y se imbécil, no es excluyente.



¿Zapatero?


----------



## Malevich (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hoy mismo el gordo de Ferreras dijo que Mariupol estaba pasando hambre, sin medicinas, y que no había viviendas por los bombardeos de saturación rusos que había aplanado la ciudad. Todo, como se ve, muy bien documentado.



Algo me ha parecido oír al Vallés sobre acumulación de basura en Mariupol.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Te advierto que se puede ser un canalla y se imbécil, no es excluyente.



Pero a ciertos niveles de la política no creo que llegue ningún imbecil. Pero sí que debe de llegar mas de un canalla. O al menos pueden estar dispuestos a convertirse en tales si hay justa compensación, ni que sea en diferido.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hoy mismo el gordo de Ferreras dijo que Mariupol estaba pasando hambre, sin medicinas, y que no había viviendas por los bombardeos de saturación rusos que había aplanado la ciudad. Todo, como se ve, muy bien documentado.



Acabo de ver un youtube de Marc Vidal donde, entre otras cosas, observa lo de las notables caidas de audiencia de las televisiones. Los unicos programas que puedan conseguir audiencias con niveles parecidos a los de antaño son las cosas del futbol ...  

Luego dejando al lado lo que pueda ser más o menos sano entretenimiento, yo creo que los que siguen viendo la tele, y que son cada vez menos, deben de ser los más rematadamente imbeciles del pais. 

Por eso, y por la mierda que suministran los medios habituales en televisión, puede decirse que la tele está practicamente muerta.

Yo ya hace como veinte años que apenas veo tele. Y ultimamente, practicamente nada porque me afectaría gravemente la salud física y psiquica...


----------



## Nefersen (10 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> De todas formas la cuestión de fondo y es la impresión que yo tengo es que criticamos a los rusos, pero también parece que en Ucrania cuecen habas y que la dirección POLÍTICA que no militar de la guerra está siendo para que los fusilasen a todos en masa. Parece que busquen a propósito derrotas singularmente traumáticas o "heróicas" según como se mire, solo para intentar recabar apoyo occidental y que la OTAN entre directamente en la guerra.



En cierto modo, políticamente tiene sentido. Zelensky, que no es tonto, sabe que la guerra está perdida desde el primer día. Pero entonces le quedan dos opciones:

a) Intentar una magistral estrategia militar para la que no tiene ni los medios ni los generales adecuados... pero eso sólo contribuiría a extender el conflicto, no a resolverlo a su favor.

b) Jugar la carta del martirio que conmueva al mundo y lleve a la Otan a la necesidad de intervenir y ganar la guerra para Zelensky. Es sin duda una apuesta difícil, pero no totalmente desquiciada. Existen muchos halcones en Washington dispuestos a ir a la guerra siempre que tácitamente se acuerde bajo cuerda -con Rusia- limitarlo a Ucrania y no atacar territorio ruso u otánico, ni recurrir a armas nucleares. Vamos, un encuentro amistoso entre superpotencias, para medir sus fuerzas...

Obviamente, la opción B es muy complicada de vender, porque el público americano está cansado de guerras en países distantes y está sufriendo las consecuencias del conflicto en su bolsillo, algo a lo que no están acostumbrados. Así que sólo quieren que esto acabe y no involucrarse en un conflicto que a priori se presenta como la III guerra mundial. Las elecciones de Noviembre y las malas perspectivas de Biden no ayudan.

Pero salvo por esto, la opción B es, para Zelensky, la menos mala o, si se quiere, la única posibilidad que existe de ganar la guerra.


----------



## Remequilox (10 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tengo claro que los rusos y los novorrusos tienen detenidos a mercenarios franceses, pero de momento se guardan el as y no los juzgan, *tal vez porque son musulmanes ???. *



El marroquí, porque es un signo o señal a favor de su aliado Argelia (y Marruecos, enemigo por tanto).
Los británicos, porque UK hace de miniyo del Gran Satán.
Franceses, y otros comunitarios, no los sacan porque de momento, la UE parece que bajo mano (Al menos algunos países como Francia o Alemania) empiezan a abrir la vía diplomática. Así que como gesto, discreción.
Supongo que la siguiente puesta en escena será con algún canadiense (que al parecer, había algún pez gordo).

Por cierto, la base legal de todos esos mercenarios que se alistaron en marzo (tras el decreto Zelensky) pero que ya estaban prestando servicios en el ejército ucraniano desde hace unos años, es este decreto de la época Poroshenko:


https://www.president.gov.ua/documents/2482016-20153


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Pero a ciertos niveles de la política no creo que llegue ningún imbecil. Pero sí que debe de llegar mas de un canalla. O al menos pueden estar dispuestos a convertirse en tales si hay justa compensación, ni que sea en diferido.



En la política española hay muchos que a lo mejor no son imbéciles, pero sí inútiles, incompetentes e ignorantes, a la vez que canallas, porque utilizan su inteligencia exclusivamente para el robo, la corrupción o el maquiavelismo y la lucha por el poder..

Lo que sí puede pasar es que la vanidad y el narcisismo excesivos lleve a la gente a comportarse como imbéciles... porque no todo el mundo tiene la inteligencia y las capacidades de Napoleón, pero hay muchos que sí tienen su vanidad...o incluso más...


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin, está convencido de que en el mundo moderno los Estados pueden ser soberanos
> o colonias. No existen otras opciones. Así es como ayer lo declaró con jóvenes empresarios:
> 
> *"El mundo está cambiando, y cambia rápidamente. Y para reclamar algún tipo de liderazgo,
> ...



¿Cual será su nick?


----------



## Roedr (10 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> el grupo O llegó con todo a robarse el protagonismo
> 
> alguna idea de a que rama de las fuerzas "especiales" rusas pertenecen?



Imagino que es la zona que les pertenece en esta guerra. Como la Z de los del sur.


----------



## quinciri (10 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Lo que sí puede pasar es que la vanidad y el narcisismo excesivos lleve a la gente a comportarse como imbéciles... porque no todo el mundo tiene la inteligencia y las capacidades de Napoleón, pero hay muchos que sí tienen su vanidad...o incluso más...



Sí, sí, estoy seguro que en el mundo de la política no faltan, como en el mundo del espectáculo, personalidades narcisistas que necesitan en exceso el aplauso o al menos la aprobación de un publico más o menos significativo, y sin lo cual no podrían vivir.

Fijate que incluso las estrellas más modestas del mundo del espectaculo están siempre agradecidas con el publico que les admira o al menos les presta atención. E incluso algunos en excesiva y falsa modestía llegan a reconocer que sin ese público no serían nada.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Sirven para una guerra contra una potencia que no ha desarrollado armas hipersónicas. Es decir, todas menos dos (Rusia e India)
> 
> De todos modos no creo que los chinorris enfoquen sus desarrollos militares en fabricar portaaviones que en 2, 3 ó 5 años no van a ser capaces de proteger según EEUU y otros países se vayan incorporando al club de las armas hipersónicas



Siento corregirte pero los Chinos están muy avanzados en armas hipersónicas, de hecho la mayoría de analistas de defensa Occidentales así lo creen.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Amnesty Internacional creo que fue expulsada de la FR, si no recuerdo mal. Pues aun así:









Los derechos en peligro en Slovyansk


Aumentan los temores por la seguridad de la población de Slovyansk, localidad del este de Ucrania donde las fuerzas ucranianas están intentando recuperar...




www.es.amnesty.org





Que no habrá por esa tierra.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

Los de amnistía internacional podrían poner el acento en el siguiente video:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> la famosa tecnologia rusa le salvo al piloto, increible



El Su-25 Grach (Grajo en Español) es durísimo, en Afghanistan estudiaron el problema del Stinger con los primeros derribos y le añadieron unas placas de blindaje a los motores, según los Rusos (igual es una exageración) no se volvió a perder ninguno.

Su capacidad de encaje al impacto de un Manpad esta demostrada, pero claro, así y todo han habido derribos, supongo que porque en ocasiones han recibido más de un impacto.

Un vídeo con canción dedicada al Su-25


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Amnesty Internacional creo que fue expulsada de la FR, si no recuerdo mal. Pues aun así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que aquí.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> o sea que los ukros hicieron las matanzas de bucha...


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siento corregirte pero los Chinos están muy avanzados en armas hipersónicas, de hecho la mayoría de analistas de defensa Occidentales así lo creen.



Y creo que su desarrollo de armas láser es brutal, enfocadas para joder los satélites del mal. 

China es una nación milenaria con unos recursos humanos incompatibles. esta gente vestía de seda cuando alguno aquí andaban con piedras y harapos. La anomalía histórica se está cerrando. Aquí como buenos decadentes hablando del género de los niños, allí diseñando el futuro 

Es lo que hay


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Otra prueba de la relativamente elevada alfabetización en la Roma antigua son las leyes grabadas en placas de bronce que se colocaban en el sitio mas concurrido de la ciudad, normalmente el foro... por ejemplo en la Malaca romana en tiempos de Domiciano el porcentaje de población alfabetizada tenía que ser significativo ya que se colocó ésta inscripción en el foro ( concesión a la ciudad del Derecho Latino).... que por cierto en el texto dice que los que hicieran una obra en la vía pública tenían que informar a los vecinos y transeúntes mediante carteles o tablillas...
> 
> Lex Flavia Malacitana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No exageremos, no habian escuelas publicas, solo los ricos podian comprar un esclavo griego culto y ponerlo a dar clases a sus hijos, la alfabetizacion fue en gran parte debida a las tropas auxiliares en el ejercito romano, aprendian latin durante su servicio militar y al licenciarse muchos se convertian en funcionarios municipales o imperiales, en sus lugares de origen, luego enseñaban a sus hijos a leer, escribir y hacer operaciones matematicas sencillas, puede que la alfabetizacion en las ciudades fuese algo mas alta que en el campo, pero analfabetos que no sabian leer el latin, millones.

PD- Castulo en Linares fue el primer municipio romano de Hispania y los primeros hispanos en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, tenian minas de oro, plata y plomo en sierra morena, motivos economicos no culturales.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Y creo que su desarrollo de armas láser es brutal, enfocadas para joder los satélites del mal.
> 
> China es una nación milenaria con unos recursos humanos incompatibles. esta gente vestía de seda cuando alguno aquí andaban con piedras y harapos. La anomalía histórica se está cerrando. Aquí como buenos decadentes hablando del género de los niños, allí diseñando el futuro
> 
> Es lo que hay



¿Estás seguro?

Creo que subestimas al lider del mundo libre y Occidente ...


----------



## pandillero (11 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Acabo de ver un youtube de Marc Vidal donde, entre otras cosas, observa lo de las notables caidas de audiencia de las televisiones. Los unicos programas que puedan conseguir audiencias con niveles parecidos a los de antaño son las cosas del futbol ...
> 
> Luego dejando al lado lo que pueda ser más o menos sano entretenimiento,* yo creo que los que siguen viendo la tele, y que son cada vez menos, deben de ser los más rematadamente imbeciles del pais.*
> 
> ...



Me parece que viven todos en mi edificio y los hijoputas están sordos como tapias.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los de amnistía internacional podrían poner el acento en el siguiente video:



Si, si, unas cuantas tonterias para una guerra como esperar media hora mientras comprueban tu documentación ¡Si sólo habláramos de éstas cosas, sería una excelente guerra, idílica para ambos bandos!

Pero aún así, hablamos de periodistas desaparecidos relacionados con el Euromaidan, varios, ucranianos y por historia y hechos se sabe de que bando son.

*Más de 20 personas han sido secuestradas en Slovyansk por grupos armados que se resisten a las autoridades de Kiev desde el 13 de abril*

En fin que es una broma y por algo los han echado de Moscu pero no cabe otra que reconocer hechos y aunque hable de dos bandos , lo que cuenta es de ucranianos.

Mirad que curioso:

Actualmente el peligro viene de ambos lados: durante las operaciones de seguridad de las fuerzas armadas e interiores de Ucrania y a manos de los grupos armados”.

¿Quienes son los grupos armados?

Pero vamos que no hay rastro de las atrocidades rusas que nos cuenta Ucrania.

De hecho de los militares rusos hay un profundo silencio.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> fuente The Guardian.
> *Estamos casi sin municiones y dependemos de las armas occidentales, dice Ucrania*
> 
> Isobel Koshiw en Kiev Vie 10 Jun 2022 17.06 BST
> ...



Van a mermar considerablemente el armamento europeo. Y entonces vendrá la invasión yihadista. Los ingleses aplaudidos por Mari-Zelensky estarán tranquilos con el canal por medio. Mientras, Europa arderá. Y luego vendrán los anglos de uno y otro lado del Atlántico 'a salvarnos'.

Parece mentira que vayan a ser capaces de repetir por tercera vez el mismo guión. Éste tiene más éxito que Cats.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (11 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Hay un ejemplo muy divertido de como Gran Bretaña mantuvo las líneas de telégrafo, siendo el único país del mundo que las usaba cuando todos los demás usaban la radio.



Cuéntenos más de esta historia


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No exageremos, no habian escuelas publicas, solo los ricos podian comprar un esclavo griego culto y ponerlo a dar clases a sus hijos, la alfabetizacion fue en gran parte debida a las tropas auxiliares en el ejercito romano, aprendian latin durante su servicio militar y al licenciarse muchos se convertian en funcionarios municipales o imperiales, en sus lugares de origen, luego enseñaban a sus hijos a leer, escribir y hacer operaciones matematicas sencillas, puede que la alfabetizacion en las ciudades fuese algo mas alta que en el campo, pero analfabetos que no sabian leer el latin, millones.
> 
> PD- Castulo en Linares fue el primer municipio romano de Hispania y los primeros hispanos en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, tenian minas de oro, plata y plomo en sierra morena, motivos economicos no culturales.



Había numerosos escritores que autopublicaban sus obras en tablillas, para financiar la edición insertaban publicidad de distintos negocios. Se encontraron restos de estas obras, poesía y cuantos principalmente, en Pompeya, Atenas y otras grandes ciudades. También Cicerón habla de estos escritores por libre.
También la cantidad y a veces obscenidad de las pintadas en lugares públicos da para pensar que bastante gente sabía escribir, y posiblemente los objetos de burla de muchas de estas sabrían leer.
Un imperio estable no se puede basar en la ignorancia, el miedo y la fuerza, necesita ciudadanos que se identifiquen con el objetivo común conscientemente y ayuden a ello. Enormes cantidades de funcionarios, mandos intermedios, marinos que sepan leer rutas y contratos. La civilización romana se parecía mucho a la nuestra en su funcionamiento, la mayor diferencia es la tecnología.


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Jun 2022)

*Cruce Ruso del Severskiy Donets al norte de Sláviansk:*

Una actualización sobre esta operación. El cruce de las fuerzas de Rusia fue realmente exitoso. Si bien la lucha continuó en el área hasta el día 8, Sviatohirsk está completamente bajo el control de Rusia. Tetianivka al otro lado del río fue capturado, así como Pryshyb y sus terrenos elevados.







Continúa la lucha en Bohordychne que ya ha aguantado más de lo que se esperaba al principio. Sin embargo, las fuerzas de Rusia retienen el control de fuego sobre el puente y gran parte de la ciudad y deberían controlarlo por completo en un futuro próximo. A partir de nuestros últimos datos conocidos, el puente permaneció en pie, aunque las fuerzas de Rusia ya tienen alternativas de cruces en la zona. Los informes indican que las tropas de la Federación Rusa ya están avanzando hacia Sydorove, que es una ciudad clave para mantener el dominio de la zona. Sin embargo, la pregunta más interesante es la dirección que Rusia tomará después de eso o incluso antes. Fuertes concentraciones ucranianas todavía mantienen el frente en Dolyna, Krasnopilia, a lo largo de la carretera principal E40, y como se mencionó todavía se encuentran en partes de Bohordychne. La cabeza de puente exitosa permite cortar estas fuerzas avanzando por la carretera y Adamvika. El obstáculo es un denso bosque probablemente reforzado con tropas ucranianas fuertemente atrincheradas. Si bien podemos esperar que las fuerzas de Rusia primero aseguren Sydorove y luego tomen la carretera a través del bosque hacia la E40 y luego se dirijan hacia Adamivka (mientras quizás también avancen hacia Maiaky), creo que es más probable y quizás más sabio que las fuerzas rusas eviten el tupido bosque e, incluso antes de tomar Sydorove, avancen hacia el SO a lo largo del camino más pequeño en el borde norte del bosque y la cresta que lo domina. Alcanzar la E40 cortaría a las fuerzas de Ucrania en ambos lados del avance de alguna manera.







Todo esto es, por supuesto, parte de la campaña más amplia para Sloviansk y/o por la línea Sloviansk-Kramatorsk-Kostiantynivka. Llegar a la carretera E40 provocará el colapso de las defensas de Kiev alrededor de Dolyna y permitirá que las fuerzas que avanzan por la carretera desde Izium se unan con las que vienen de la cabeza de puente recién establecida alimentada por el centro ferroviario de Sosnove. Anteriormente, este frente a lo largo de la E40 en Kransopilia, Dolyna e incluso en Dovhenke (que solo cayó el día 7 después de 2 meses) no ha sido perforado por las fuerzas de Rusia, especialmente después de esa larga línea de suministros. Sería prudente cortarlos por la retaguardia (hacia Sloviasnk).







Por su parte, las fuerzas de Ucrania necesitan detener este avance hacia el E40 más que tratar de mantener Sydorove o Maiaky. De lo contrario, el colapso de este frente significa el avance sobre Sloviansk desde el oeste, norte y este.

*Erik Zimerman*


----------



## willbeend (11 Jun 2022)

nosvamosalamierda dijo:


> Parece que los barcos estan totalmente desfasados en la guerra moderna, me pregunto si es tan facil tumbar tambien portaaviones con este tipo de misiles?



Los Kalibr, una vez que son visibles por el objetivo en el horizonte, se elevan verticalmente y se lanzan contra el objetivo a 3.000 Km/h con media tonelada de carga posible.

Probablemente con uno solo sea suficiente para cargarse un portaaviones, pero vamos, pueden lanzar 200 contra toda la comparsa.

Que los avanzados sistemas de defensa occidentales han salvado al portaaviones... pues otros 200 a ver que tal.

Si probablemente 200 tomahawk pueden cargarse cualquier portaaviones y toda su comparsa, ya no te digo Kalibr. El tema es que hasta hace 7 años, solo USA/UK ostentaba ese poder.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)

La pajara a la que no voto nadie


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (11 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Curioso. En este caso la "integridad territorial de Serbia" se la pasan por los cojones.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya te contaría yo la historia de mi abuelo con las medallas debidas y voluntario en uno de los batallones que se nombran en los libros como de los fanáticos en que consistía el rollo para él y todos los de su quinta que, avisados por los que habian estado en la anterior guerra, se reunieron para elegir, salir juntos del país pero ya, elegir quedarse y entre todos decidir que batallón les gustaba más a la mayoría y unirse porque si esperaban a que los llamaran les iban a tratar peor y más importante es no ir sólo (a mi abuelo esa elección le salvo la vida, literalmente) y te lo traduzco para hoy. Añádele la población civil donde el Guernika, no hubiese hecho un cuadro que impactara tanto porque tenemos fotos a miles de hechos peores. De acuerdo, era Picasso, pero era tambien el recuerdo de los primeros bombardeos de población civil cuando los soldados no se refugiaban entre civiles.
> 
> Y entonces, salir del país, si te llegaba el dinero para el barco, para la gente corriente era irte, para no volver, salvo que hicieras mucho dinero pero ésos siempre eran pocos.



Parece bien interesante la historia de su abuelo. Mereciente de ser contada.


----------



## willbeend (11 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 570 viewsNate Burruano, 13:26
> 
> << . El informe de Reuters sobre el avance de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania. Casi al final del artículo, muestran una serie de 24 fotos de Ucrania relacionadas con la situación.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... y que valor tendria la higuera en gematria?


----------



## willbeend (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no tiene el pib de españa.
> 
> El pib ruso ppa es 2,3 billones de dólares mayor que el español.
> Rusia es la sexta economía mundial.
> España la 16



La consigna habitual siempre ha sido decir que tenia el PIB de italia, en los mass media españoles se han crecido y ya lo comparan con el de españa... a por ellos oe, a por ellos oe.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hmmmm... y que valor tendria la higuera en gematria?



DEMASIADO POCO CONCRETO
EN ESPAÑOL




__





Gematria value of higuera is 310 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of higuera in Gematria is 310, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org





EN INGLIS PITINGLIS
demasiado abierto sin mas pistas
pero si que parece algo " compuesta" la foto 
un poco posado ?




__





Gematria value of fig tree is 212 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of fig tree in Gematria is 212, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## willbeend (11 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DEMASIADO POCO CONCRETO
> EN ESPAÑOL
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, casual, con lo de la gematria solo estaba haciendo esto...


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (11 Jun 2022)

Y la de sus amos.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Y la de sus amos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086018



Interesante lo de Hallstein. En la wiki defienden que de nazi nada, que sólo trabajó para ellos subcontratado, pero dejan caer que fue propuesto como instructor ideológico del partido.
Y luego anda por ahí un discurso sobre el gran reich muy curioso.








The Hidden Nazi Background Of Walter Hallstein, Founding President Of The Brussels EU Commission - Dr. Rath Health Foundation


One of the curious things about the Brussels EU is that in promoting itself to the world it continually tries to rewrite, or even erase, […]




www.dr-rath-foundation.org





¿Es familiar o amigo de la familia de la zorra oxigenada de Faiser que ahora preside la unión uropeda?

Vaya moto fantástica que nos han vendido.


----------



## agricultura (11 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Cuéntenos más de esta historia



Creo que sale en el libro de Daniel Heidrick, "los instrumentos del imperio." Libro crítico, muy interesante sobre como la tecnología ha posibilitado la colonización, a menudo con desastrosas consecuencias. Uno de los capítulos trata de la colonización de África. Éste era un continente casi inexpugnable hasta que se descubrió el uso de la quinina. 
En el caso del telégrafo era un instrumento que se usaba por supuesto para el dominio militar. Creo recordar que Gran Bretaña cortó el telégrafo a España, porque era de su propiedad en la guerra de Cuba; América estaba unida a Europa con cables submarinos. Fue también muy famoso aquel mensaje de telégrafo que dió la vuelta al mundo de colonia en colonia, en pocos minutos en la exposición universal realizado por la reina de Inglaterra. 
Como el monopolio del telégrafo por parte del imperio británico era un problema para el resto de potencias fueron éstas las que desarrollaron la tecnología de la radio; creo recordar que sobre todo los italianos. También en la África negra se promocionó el uso, incluso se fundó la segunda emisora más antigua de radio comercial del planeta. La radio suponía una gran ventaja en África, dónde era muy difícil mantener los postes de telégrafo.
El caso es que con el desarrollo de la radio, todos los países fueron prescindiendo de los servicios del cable, por último se quedó sóla usándolo Inglaterra, durante bastantes años, cuando ya nadie lo usaba. Finalmente ellos mismos abandonaron el mantenimiento de las líneas que había que reponer una y otra vez porque eran objeto continuo de sabotaje.
Para más datos, aportar fechas y nombres propios tendría que encontrar el libro. Además está muy bien contado.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Jun 2022)

El primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán, acusó al magnate George Soros de ser uno de los personajes que impulsa extender el conflicto en Ucrania, a pesar de que esto afecta directamente en la inflación y agrava la crisis energética en Europa.

Durante su participación en la radio pública *Kossuth*, el primer ministro húngaro reiteró su rechazo al embargo de gas ruso propuesto por la *Unión Europea*, y criticó que se esté financiando el conflicto cuando "hay que financiar la paz" para atajar la crisis económica global.

En este sentido, *Orbán* señaló a personajes que abiertamente "están promoviendo la guerra", entre ellos, Soros, quien a través de la Open Society Foundations promueve diversos proyecto sociales y políticos en Hungría.

"Soros simboliza a los que quieren prolongar la guerra. Hablan de que hay que alargar la guerra. Es un instigador", declaró el primer ministro húngaro, de acuerdo con Deutsche Welle.

Orbán ha acusado a Soros de llevar a cabo un plan para "influir en la vida europea" para lo cual ha realizado varias acciones para evidenciar la estrategia del magnate, encaminada, según el funcionario húngaro, de facilitar la migración de musulmanes.

Entre ellas destaca una consulta pública lanzada a principios de este año para que la ciudadanía opinará sobre los proyectos de Soros en Hungría. Hasta el momento, no se han dado a conocer los resultados de dicha consulta, aunque de manera oficial se informó que participaron dos millones de personas.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

puta union europea !!!!!!!!!

cabronazis !!!!

esto va a arruinar a mucha gente ... en letonia a -20 grados el gas es fundamental...


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

este canal.es pura basurs ukra ... pero da gusta verles llorar..

pues ni imaginan las piezas de artilleria que se estan fabricando.ahora mismo 

esta guerra esta demostrando que occidente o mejor dicho sa basura de alemania francia no tienen casi armamento pesado..


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

#Lukashenko claims that Western countries could allegedly be preparing an invasion to conquer Western #Ukraine.

espero que no .. rusia atacaria.a esos paises ...


----------



## John Nash (11 Jun 2022)

Psicópatas yanquis:









Hillary Clinton: ''La invasión de Ucrania ofrece una increíble oportunidad para que Europa acelere la transición energética''


"Afrontamos desafíos bastante intensos, pero que también proporcionan oportunidades", ha señalado Hillary Clinton este viernes en el encuentro anual para clientes de la gestora francesa Amundi, el Amundi World Investment Forum, que se ha celebrado los días 9 y 10 de junio de forma presencial en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En cierto modo, políticamente tiene sentido. Zelensky, que no es tonto, sabe que la guerra está perdida desde el primer día. Pero entonces le quedan dos opciones:
> 
> a) Intentar una magistral estrategia militar para la que no tiene ni los medios ni los generales adecuados... pero eso sólo contribuiría a extender el conflicto, no a resolverlo a su favor.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo.
Ucrania no es España. Tiene un ejército profesional, o tenía…con experiencia en combate. Y con fortificaciones brutales en todo el Donbas, que no hay en ningún lugar de Europa.
Y con medios. Y con mercenarios. Y más teniendo en cuenta que Rusia usa solo 100.000 soldados y que ha entrado con pies de plomo.

Por tanto el problema de Ucrania no son los medios, si no la nula capacidad de dirigir a sus tropas por parte de los mandos americanos. Han infravalorado a las unidades de combate rusas. Han infravalorado las tácticas de guerra aprendidas en Siria.

Y ahora es tarde. Sus mejores hombres, probablemente más de 100.000, están muertos, heridos, desaparecidos o en manos rusas. 

Zelensky hizo el subnormal en las conversaciones de paz, por orden de otro subnormal aún mayor, Blinken.
Vacilaron a Rusia, que entró al trapo, durante dos semanas.

Ahora ya es tarde. Caerán a su tiempo Sloviansk y Kramatorsk.
Luego Kharkov.
Luego Odessa.

Y veremos donde para, si lo hace, Rusia.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Van a mermar considerablemente el armamento europeo. Y entonces vendrá la invasión yihadista. Los ingleses aplaudidos por Mari-Zelensky estarán tranquilos con el canal por medio. Mientras, Europa arderá. Y luego vendrán los anglos de uno y otro lado del Atlántico 'a salvarnos'.
> 
> Parece mentira que vayan a ser capaces de repetir por tercera vez el mismo guión. Éste tiene más éxito que Cats.



Si con 500 millones de habitantes (a esto súmale la población de US, UK, Canada, etc) frente a 100 de los rusos, no somos capaces de producir el suficiente armamento, merecemos dejar de existir.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> En la televisión autonómica de Valencia no paraban de entrevistarle y seguir su día a día. Pero ya hace más de 2 meses que no dicen nada de él.
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



¡Oh dulce tumba, una cruz y un R.I.P.!


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No exageremos, no habian escuelas publicas, solo los ricos podian comprar un esclavo griego culto y ponerlo a dar clases a sus hijos, la alfabetizacion fue en gran parte debida a las tropas auxiliares en el ejercito romano, aprendian latin durante su servicio militar y al licenciarse muchos se convertian en funcionarios municipales o imperiales, en sus lugares de origen, luego enseñaban a sus hijos a leer, escribir y hacer operaciones matematicas sencillas, puede que la alfabetizacion en las ciudades fuese algo mas alta que en el campo, pero analfabetos que no sabian leer el latin, millones.




sobre la alfabetización en roma:









Ancient Literacy — William V. Harris


W.V. Harris provides the first thorough exploration of the levels, types, and functions of literacy in the classical world, from the invention of the Greek alphabet about 800 B.C. down to the fifth century A.D.



www.hup.harvard.edu





harris da unos valores entre el 10 y el 15% de alfabetizados. a pesar de que es el texto canónico sobre el asunto, o quizás por ello, sus conclusiones son muy discutidas, a la baja. 
en reddit hay hilos para aburrir bastante documentados


----------



## El-Mano (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro que se dé esa debacle. Porque estamos viendo a Ucrania combatir basicamente con milicias y poco más desde hace meses, y al parecer soportar un considerable número de bajas, pero ahí siguen. Y lo que estan poniendo en el asador es basicamente gente normal y corriente con un kalashnikov y para de contar. Ya parece que ni siquiera se prodigan tanto con los famosos ATGM. Y de estos (milicianos) tienen cientos de miles, al menos en potencia. Lo único que se me ocurre es que lleguen al punto como dicen ahora, que ni siquiera tengan ya municiones. En ese caso está claro que la situación sería otra.
> 
> De todas formas la cuestión de fondo y es la impresión que yo tengo es que criticamos a los rusos, pero también parece que en Ucrania cuecen habas y que la dirección POLÍTICA que no militar de la guerra está siendo para que los fusilasen a todos en masa. Parece que busquen a propósito derrotas singularmente traumáticas o "heróicas" según como se mire, solo para intentar recabar apoyo occidental y que la OTAN entre directamente en la guerra. Solo así se entienden estupideces como la de Mariupol o esta que tu ahora comentas. Siendo así demuestra que o bien sobrevaloran a Occidente o son realmente estúpidos. Porque está claro o eso espero, que NADIE a este lado por más que las fans de la Pantoja otanistas digan perrerías de los rusos, va a mover un dedo a la hora de la verdad por los ucras y que entrar en una guerra abierta con Rusia, salvo para cuatro pirados, no está en la agenda.
> 
> ...



Pues mire, yo soy uno de esos convencidos de que esto es artificial, de que provocan el caos con toda la intención. Pero eso no quita que instalen determinados personajes estúpidos e incoherentes donde convenga, tal como observamos. Y es que este tipo de situaciones ya se vieron en la pasada II GM. Por poner un ejemplo: cuando los anglosajones re-dirigieron el escenario para destruir el Imperio Chino.
Anoche mismo estaba viendo una película sino-americana 'Combate en el cielo' (se puede ver gratis en Rakuten TV (es un tostón)) y me recordó muchísimo el actual escenario en Ucrania. Un patriotismo suicida y unos recursos que les llegaban con cuenta gotas... y los especialistas americanos (en este caso protagonizado por Bruce Willis) 'ayudando' a los chinos a defenderse de los japoneses. En el ínterin las ciudades chinas ardiendo y saltando por los aires junto con sus pobladores.
Y claro, no pude dejar de percibir la misma estrategia de desgaste que perpetran ahora contra Rusia en la que orquestaron contra el imperio japonés. Parecía un 'dèjá vu?

EDITO: No sé si es necesario subrayar (pese a lo obvio) que en ese momento el Imperio Chino ya era comunista. Pero ya que lo hago, aprovecho para señalar la igualdad de formas con la crisis actual: USA poniéndose del lado del 'voraz monstruo comunista' como en Ucrania con los neo-nazis. Como siempre, los yankilandios cabalgando contradicciones según interese.


----------



## raptors (11 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La espantosa batalla de Donetsk*
> La artillería rusa está golpeando pueblos como Pryshyb en Donetsk, que Putin busca controlar
> Neil Hauer 9 de junio de 2022
> 
> ...




*Que relato tan mas manipulado* y fuera de la realidad...!! tiene todo el sello _"hollywoodense..."_ de los gUSAnos... como siempre, tratando de demonizar a rusia... y haciendose la victima a _ojos_ de los que están alejados del tema rusia-ucrania...

*Ladren perros...!! *poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza..*.*


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jun 2022)

La audaz respuesta de Aleksander Vučić al canciller alemán: "Así como valoras la integridad territorial de Ucrania, valoramos la integridad territorial de Serbia. Lo siento".


----------



## rober713 (11 Jun 2022)

No se si estara posteado ya, a veces es dificil controlar para no poner cosas repetidas...traduccion automatica con google 


*Otro avión de combate de apoyo aéreo cercano Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) ha sobrevivido a un impacto directo del fuego de defensa aérea ucraniano.*


El 10 de junio, fuentes rusas compartieron fotos del avión de combate, que supuestamente fue alcanzado por un sistema de defensa aérea portátil (MANPAD). El motor izquierdo del avión de combate recibió un impacto directo. A pesar de los graves daños, el avión pudo aterrizar en una base aérea rusa no especificada. El piloto no resultó herido como resultado del incidente.


Haga clic para ver la imagen a tamaño completo. Vía Twitter.

Haga clic para ver la imagen a tamaño completo. Vía Twitter.

Haga clic para ver la imagen a tamaño completo. Vía Twitter.
Este fue el segundo Su-25 ruso en sobrevivir a un impacto directo del fuego de defensa aérea ucraniano. El primer incidente de este tipo se informó en las primeras semanas de la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania.

El Su-25 fue diseñado para soportar fuego de defensa aérea, especialmente MANPADs. La cabina del avión de combate, los tanques de combustible y los motores están blindados. El jet también tiene esquemas de control redundantes para aumentar la probabilidad de sobrevivir a un golpe.

La protección se mejoró en el Su-25SM3 actualizado, que estaba equipado con el paquete de protección Vitebsk-25. La suite integra un conjunto de sensores ultravioleta de advertencia de aproximación de misiles orientados hacia adelante y hacia atrás de Zakhvat, el sistema de advertencia y búsqueda de radar L-150-16M Pastel, dos dispensadores de desechos UV-26M de 50 mm y un par de L-370-3S montados en las alas. cápsulas de interferencia de radar. El avión de combate que sobrevivió al golpe no se actualizó al estándar SM3.

Los Su-25 del VKS han estado brindando apoyo aéreo cercano a las tropas rusas a lo largo de las líneas del frente en la región de Donbass. Por lo general, están armados con cohetes no guiados S-13, que tienen una ojiva de 21 a 32 kilogramos y un alcance de 3 a 6 kilómetros, según la variante.

Si bien Ucrania aún conserva algunas de sus capacidades de defensa aérea y fuerza aérea, el VKS mantiene la supremacía sobre el espacio aéreo del país.


----------



## chemarin (11 Jun 2022)

Los rusos, o al menos sus dirigentes, repiten mucho eso de que los ucranianos son hermanos, pero como pasa en las familias, en no pocas ocasiones los hermanos son tan diferentes que hasta pueden ser enemigos. Y ese parece ser el caso entre rusos y buena parte de los ucranianos. Yo creo que a los rusos les interesa dejar de lado ese discurso, pues les dificulta ganar la guerra, que integren a todos los ucranianos de origen ruso en Rusia o en Repúblicas aliadas, y traten al resto como lo que son, unos hijos de la gran puta que se han aliado con el Diablo para destruir Rusia. Pocas cosas me parecen más traicioneras que eso.


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Pérdidas y suministro extranjero


Artículo Original: Tetyana Montyan Amigos, constantemente me preguntáis en las redes qué pienso de las declaraciones de Jodakovsky o Girkin [Strelkov]; cómo se está desarrollando la situación en lo…




slavyangrad.es











Pérdidas y suministro extranjero


11/06/2022

Artículo Original: Tetyana Montyan 


Amigos, constantemente me preguntáis en las redes qué pienso de las declaraciones de Jodakovsky o Girkin [Strelkov]; cómo se está desarrollando la situación en los frentes, si todo está tan mal o si todo es una exageración; cómo afectará el suministro de armas occidentales el curso de las hostilidades y cuándo el frente llegará a la frontera occidental. No soy una experta militar ni tengo entrenamiento en ninguna de las artes castrenses, estoy bastante lejos de eso. Pero, como investigadora y abogada, soy capaz de trabajar con los datos y evaluarlos. Es en este contexto, usando los datos disponibles públicamente de fuentes reconocidas, en el que doy mi opinión.

A febrero de 2022, el número de efectivos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendía a 250.000 personas frente a las 150.000 del ejército ruso [en Ucrania] y las 40.000 de la RPD/RPL. A finales de mayo, Zelensky afirmó que el número de efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya es de 700.000. Como sabemos, Rusia no ha aumentado el tamaño de su ejército y no ha realizado siquiera una movilización parcial.

Sigamos. También en febrero de 2022, el Ejército Ucraniano tenía 800 tanques a su disposición, más de 1200 se encontraban en los depósitos, había más de 1000 piezas de artillería autopropulsada y 2000 cañones, más de la mitad en los depósitos. Había más de 2500 vehículos de infantería, blindados, etc. y más de 10.000 vehículos militares de diferentes propósitos. Ucrania tenía más de 100 aeronaves y un número similar de helicópteros. También tenía alrededor de 500 unidades de diferentes sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples. Como vemos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son, en términos de personal y armamento, más fuerte que ningún ejército al que se haya enfrentado Estados Unidos. Al mismo tiempo, el Ejército Ruso no está luchando solo contra el Ejército Ucraniano, sino contra el Pentágono y la OTAN, que suministra asistencia completa a sus subordinados en la planificación de operaciones, inteligencia y realización de operaciones especiales.

¿Dónde estamos a día de hoy? Zelensky grita al mundo entero que el Ejército Ucraniano no tiene nada con lo que luchar y exige unos suministros inmediatos y masivos de armas. ¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Dónde ha ido nuestro propio equipamiento que se encontraba en los depósitos? ¿Ha sido destruido? El mundo entero ha enviado ayuda. Polonia, Chequia y Eslovaquia han enviado todos los tanques que tenían a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, algo más de cien en total. Decidme, ¿pueden jugar algún papel entre los 2000 que tenía el Ejército Ucraniano? No. Lo mismo ocurre con los famosos howitzers estadounidenses, alemanes y franceses. Todos fueron reunidos y enviados a Ucrania, un par de centenares de piezas de la OTAN, cuando el Ejército Ucraniano disponía de 3000 unidades al inicio de la guerra. ¿Cómo puede ayudar ese par de cientos de piezas de artillería de la OTAN?

Prefiero mantener el silencio sobre los sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples. Son peligrosos solo cuando se dispone de los misiles más modernos, con un rango de 300-500 kilómetros y podrían atacar la retaguardia en Rusia. Pero Estados Unidos no va a entregar tales misiles y, si lo hiciera, el régimen de Kiev lo usaría contra el Palacio de las Facetas [en el museo del Kremlin], lo que haría que todos los políticos y burócratas rusos entraran en razón, pero no afectaría de ninguna forma al resultado de la guerra.

Conociendo de mis amigos el sentir en el Ejército Ucraniano, puedo decir que las estadísticas del régimen de Kiev son el resultado de la falta de deseo de luchar entre gran parte de los soldados movilizados. Por algún motivo, no han comprendido la idea de que tienen que luchar por Zelensky y los valores occidentales. Y claro, el grupo de los nazis más motivados, que sí ejerce una feroz resistencia, es limitado y se está acabando.

En general, basada en estos datos, mi conclusión es la siguientes. Aunque Rusia está luchando con una mano atada a la espalda, negándose a utilizar toda la fuerza, el régimen de Kiev y toda su OTAN no van a ganar de ninguna manera. La cantidad de equipamiento que ya han perdido las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es de tal magnitud que es absolutamente imposible de recuperar con los limitados suministros que están de camino. Si, de repente, el suministro aumenta, los países de la OTAN se quedarán sin tanques, artillería y vehículos blindados. Y eso, por supuesto, no va a ocurrir. Así que, aunque me gustaría que todo fuera más rápido y más organizado, no veo motivo alguno para pensar que “todo está perdido”.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En cierto modo, políticamente tiene sentido. Zelensky, que no es tonto, sabe que la guerra está perdida desde el primer día. Pero entonces le quedan dos opciones:
> 
> a) Intentar una magistral estrategia militar para la que no tiene ni los medios ni los generales adecuados... pero eso sólo contribuiría a extender el conflicto, no a resolverlo a su favor.
> 
> ...



Te has dejado la opción C que era la única que tenía sentido, dejar de machacar militar y civilmente al donbass, disculparse por los crímenes cometidos y entregarse a la justicia para ser juzgado junto a las ratas Azov. Hubiera podido tener un alto el fuego y negociar con Putin el dejar de coquetear con la otan.

A estas alturas ya sólo puede añadir a todo lo anterior regalar el donbass.

Yo creo que está esperando a que Rusia se quede con toda la costa para que finalicen ellos la guerra, de esa forma él sigue siendo presidente, y alargando la guerra consigue que los ucranianos interioricen odio a los rusos de forma que estará más a salvo de ser juzgado por Ucrania por crímenes de guerra. Espero que alguien lo denuncie en la Haya.


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Los Kalibr, una vez que son visibles por el objetivo en el horizonte, se elevan verticalmente y se lanzan contra el objetivo a 3.000 Km/h con media tonelada de carga posible.
> 
> Probablemente con uno solo sea suficiente para cargarse un portaaviones, pero vamos, pueden lanzar 200 contra toda la comparsa.
> 
> ...




En la última guerra de Gaza se demostró que los avanzados sistemas occidentales no eran capaces de interceptar una salva de misiles. Y Hamas no tenía Kalibr’s.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

Después de 60 años de independencia, Argelia ha perdido su soberanía. Tras haber ejercido su derecho a romper con España por haber vulnerado los acuerdos mutuos al plegarse a las exigencias del Sultán de Marruecos, los españoles, como putos cobardes han ido a meterse debajo de las faldas de la UE, está ejerciendo su mandato colonial, ha amenazado a un estado soberano con represalias de todo tipo si no reculaba y se plegaba a las exigencias unicejas, los argelinos han hecho dejación de sus derechos y han dicho que suministrarán a los cobardes todo lo que necesiten. ¿que será lo próximo? ¿una expedición para robarles el petroleo dirigida por el Tonto de Amurrio llevando la polla incorrumpta del Blas de Lezo? ya los veo desfilar al son el himno de los Tercios Zombis cantanto: "Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirlo ya me estoy durmiendo...."


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jun 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos en la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk están buscando contactos para las negociaciones, dijo el embajador de LPR.


----------



## workforfood (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Ucrania no es España. Tiene un ejército profesional, o tenía…con experiencia en combate. Y con fortificaciones brutales en todo el Donbas, que no hay en ningún lugar de Europa.
> Y con medios. Y con mercenarios. Y más teniendo en cuenta que Rusia usa solo 100.000 soldados y que ha entrado con pies de plomo.
> 
> ...



Zelenski no pensaba que Ucrania pudiera aguantar a Rusia en el plano militar, lo que pensaba que Rusia se iba a hundir su economía rápido que el rublo valiera la moneda de zimbabue. Ese era el plan como la economía rusa no se ha hundido, simplemente saben que aguantan porque Rusia se lo toma como una expedición militar muy limitada en el frente, frente a un ejército Ucraniano que está en guerra total. Zelenski sabe que su ejército en guerra total y movilizado hasta las reservas con ayuda de la OTAN no puede con una expedición militar rusa de unos 100.000 efectivos.


----------



## Labrador (11 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En cierto modo, políticamente tiene sentido. Zelensky, que no es tonto, sabe que la guerra está perdida desde el primer día. Pero entonces le quedan dos opciones:
> 
> a) Intentar una magistral estrategia militar para la que no tiene ni los medios ni los generales adecuados... pero eso sólo contribuiría a extender el conflicto, no a resolverlo a su favor.
> 
> ...




Sobre la opción B, Rusia sabe perfectamente que en un conflicto convencional frente a la NATO, en uno o varios teatros de guerra, va a perder siempre salvo que China estuviera de su lado al 100% aportando divisiones sobre el terreno.

Rusia hasta ahora ha medido muy bien sus movimientos, ya que en un contexto de expansión de la NATO hacía el este con el conflicto de Georgia como colofón final junto a la sucesión de las Primaveras Árabes dejó bien a las claras a Rusia cuales eran las verdaderas intenciones de sus vecinos occidentales.

Y con el golpe de estado del Maidan en 2014, conocedora de sus carencias en el ámbito militar y en el internacional, Rusia solo aceptó el envido a las chicas que le ofreció USA, llevándose Crimea y utilizando a las republicas ucranianas afines como proxy hasta el día de hoy que, adelantándose a la ofensiva que iba a lanzar el ejercito ucraniano apoyado económica y militarmente por la NATO, ha decidido escalar el conflicto al sentirse más fuerte militarmente y contar con un mayor respaldo internacional por parte de China, India, la mayor parte de África, etc...

La apuesta militar y estratégica que está haciendo Rusia es muy contenida al correr el tiempo a su favor, porque si bien los resultados obtenidos hasta ahora por su esfuerzo bélico en el plano militar no son decisivos no sucede lo mismo en el plano económico cuyo efecto disuasorio sobre los países de la NATO a continuar sosteniendo el esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania es muchísimo mayor porque se está creando en la economía mundial un huracán categoría 5, y a la población occidental ya empieza a costarle mucho el seguir tragando el que el malo de la película y el que tiene la culpa de todo es solo Rusia.

Y respecto de las elecciones USA y Zelensky, tal vez con el resurgimiento de los bloques que ha insuflado vida a una NATO moribunda hasta hace bien poco, tenga el mismo efecto sobre las perspectivas electorales de Biden, a diferencia de las que posiblemente tenga en el futuro Zelensky, que a bien seguro ha tomado nota sobre como no acabar en la cárcel como su homologo georgiano cuyas trayectorias políticas en el tablero internacional bien podrían intercambiarse.

Saakashvili, Mijeíl [Red Voltaire] (voltairenet.org)

s2


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

_Durísima declaración china_



*China advierte a EEUU que no dudará en "iniciar una guerra" si Taiwán se declara independiente

"Si alguien se atreve a separar a Taiwán de China, el ejército chino no dudará en iniciar una guerra, cueste lo que cueste", manifestó Wei durante el encuentro con su par estadounidense, dijo Wu Qian, el portavoz del ministerio de Defensa chino. 


*
El secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin (izq.), se reúne con su homólogo vietnamita, Phan Van Giang, en paralelo a la cumbre del Diálogo Shangri en Singapur el 10 de junio de 2022 Roslan Rahman AFP


China advierte a EEUU que no dudará en "iniciar una guerra" si Taiwán se declara independiente (rfi.fr)


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Los Kalibr, una vez que son visibles por el objetivo en el horizonte, se elevan verticalmente y se lanzan contra el objetivo a 3.000 Km/h con media tonelada de carga posible.
> 
> Probablemente con uno solo sea suficiente para cargarse un portaaviones, pero vamos, pueden lanzar 200 contra toda la comparsa.
> 
> ...



El problema está en que 200-300 klibr, Lanzados por saturación probablemente hundan un portaaviones, pueden costar ¿yo que sé? Pongamos *200-300 millones,* y tiro por lo alto, ya que las mordidas de las empresas militares rusas no llegan ni de lejos a la desfachatez de las empresas militares occidentales.
A lo que iba, esa cantidad echa un portaaviones yanki a pique y los 80-90 aviones que lleva, siendo la factura total de unos *10.000 millones de dólares,* tirando por lo bajo. Eso y el 5-10% de la potencia de la armada americana en un solo ataque, ya que tienen en servicio unos 10. 
Vamos un negocio redondo para los rusos.
Es por eso que los portaaviones yankis van rodeados de toda clase de protección, pero contra un ataque por saturación y de misiles tipo Kalibr tiene todas las papeletas. No como el nuestro que como mucho lleva una fragata o dos acompañándolo ya que solo tenemos un mísero submarino para protegerlo, aparte que lo construyeron con ningún tipo de protección, ni siquiera un mísero CIWS.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Acabo de ver un youtube de Marc Vidal donde, entre otras cosas, observa lo de las notables caidas de audiencia de las televisiones. Los unicos programas que puedan conseguir audiencias con niveles parecidos a los de antaño son las cosas del futbol ...
> 
> Luego dejando al lado lo que pueda ser más o menos sano entretenimiento, yo creo que los que siguen viendo la tele, y que son cada vez menos, deben de ser los más rematadamente imbeciles del pais.
> 
> ...



No se puede proyectar lo que tú o yo hacemos al resto de la sociedad. 
Por desgracia. 
Desayuno en hotel Paco de la España profunda, Paco y Charo ven el 24 y dónde se les dice que Argelia ha "reculado" y no cortará el gas a España porque la UE no lo permitirá. Paco y Charo jalean el noticiero y a sus dirigentes, hace un año el malo es Marruecos y ahora la mala es ARGELIA. Y da igual.... 
Que alguien les diga que Argelia no ha reculado nada porque nunca dijo que el gas iba a cortarse....
Y por esto señores.... NO CREO EN LA DEMOCRACIA....


----------



## arriondas (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No se puede proyectar lo que tú o yo hacemos al resto de la sociedad.
> Por desgracia.
> Desayuno en hotel Paco de la España profunda, Paco y Charo ven el 24 y dónde se les dice que Argelia ha "reculado" y no cortará el gas a España porque la UE no lo permitirá. Paco y Charo jalean el noticiero y a sus dirigentes, hace un año el malo es Marruecos y ahora la mala es ARGELIA. Y da igual....
> Que alguien les diga que Argelia no ha reculado nada porque nunca dijo que el gas iba a cortarse....
> Y por esto señores.... NO CREO EN LA DEMOCRACIA....



Yo tampoco creo en la democracia. Para que pueda existir una democracia verdadera, el pueblo debería poder tener a su disposición los mecanismos capaces de poner coto al gobierno a la hora de imponer leyes que les perjudiquen. Además de tener la madurez y responsabilidad necesarias, por descontado, ser gente-digamos-despierta. Pero nada de eso se cumple. Casi todo el mundo está aborregado y se creerá y hará todo lo que le digan los mass media. Lo hemos visto estos tres últimos años, incluso con personas a las que considerábamos "inteligentes".


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Kiev.

"Renuncia al metro. Renuncia al legado de la Unión Soviética"


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No exageremos, no habian escuelas publicas, solo los ricos podian comprar un esclavo griego culto y ponerlo a dar clases a sus hijos, la alfabetizacion fue en gran parte debida a las tropas auxiliares en el ejercito romano, aprendian latin durante su servicio militar y al licenciarse muchos se convertian en funcionarios municipales o imperiales, en sus lugares de origen, luego enseñaban a sus hijos a leer, escribir y hacer operaciones matematicas sencillas, puede que la alfabetizacion en las ciudades fuese algo mas alta que en el campo, pero analfabetos que no sabian leer el latin, millones.
> 
> PD- Castulo en Linares fue el primer municipio romano de Hispania y los primeros hispanos en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, tenian minas de oro, plata y plomo en sierra morena, motivos economicos no culturales.



Si , la alfabetización era mucho mas alta en las ciudades pero limitada a los ciudadanos romanos y no todos, entre los esclavos y "peregrini" el porcentaje sería mínimo.

Y no estoy muy seguro pero creo que la primera ciudad con derecho romano en Hispania fué la colonia militar de Córduba fundada hacia el 150 a.C. (Colonia Patricia Corduba). Cástulo que yo sepa fué una ciudad inmune, (con guarnición de tropa, exenta de impuestos y con autonomía pero que no tenía firmado ningún tratado con Roma) como mínimo hasta la época de César que fué el que empezó a otorgar derechos latinos y romanos a las ciudades que le apoyaron en la guerra civil....por ejemplo a Itálica, que llevaba siendo colonia latina desde el 207 a.C. César le otorgó el estatus de "Municipium Civium Romanorum" en el 45 a.C.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

jajajja muy bueno...


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> El problema está en que 200-300 klibr, Lanzados por saturación probablemente hundan un portaaviones, pueden costar ¿yo que sé? Pongamos *200-300 millones,* y tiro por lo alto, ya que las mordidas de las empresas militares rusas no llegan ni de lejos a la desfachatez de las empresas militares occidentales.
> A lo que iba, esa cantidad echa un portaaviones yanki a pique y los 80-90 aviones que lleva, siendo la factura total de unos *10.000 millones de dólares,* tirando por lo bajo. Eso y el 5-10% de la potencia de la armada americana en un solo ataque, ya que tienen en servicio unos 10.
> Vamos un negocio redondo para los rusos.
> Es por eso que los portaaviones yankis van rodeados de toda clase de protección, pero contra un ataque por saturación y de misiles tipo Kalibr tiene todas las papeletas. No como el nuestro que como mucho lleva una fragata o dos acompañándolo ya que solo tenemos un mísero submarino para protegerlo, aparte que lo construyeron con ningún tipo de protección, ni siquiera un mísero CIWS.




Para esas cosas no se usan calibres que son subsónicos y son relativamente fáciles de derribar. Para eso los rusos tienen Onyx que van a 3 match. Y ahora usarán los nuevos Zyrkhon que van a 10.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No se puede proyectar lo que tú o yo hacemos al resto de la sociedad.
> Por desgracia.
> Desayuno en hotel Paco de la España profunda, Paco y Charo ven el 24 y dónde se les dice que Argelia ha "reculado" y no cortará el gas a España porque la UE no lo permitirá. Paco y Charo jalean el noticiero y a sus dirigentes, hace un año el malo es Marruecos y ahora la mala es ARGELIA. Y da igual....
> Que alguien les diga que Argelia no ha reculado nada porque nunca dijo que el gas iba a cortarse....
> Y por esto señores.... NO CREO EN LA DEMOCRACIA....



Ya lo decía Manolo Kabezabolo en 1995 en Demokrazia basura: "Esta democracia es una basura, no la diferencio de la dictadura"


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Si con 500 millones de habitantes (a esto súmale la población de US, UK, Canada, etc) frente a 100 de los rusos, no somos capaces de producir el suficiente armamento, merecemos dejar de existir.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> No se si estara posteado ya, a veces es dificil controlar para no poner cosas repetidas...traduccion automatica con google
> 
> 
> *Otro avión de combate de apoyo aéreo cercano Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS) ha sobrevivido a un impacto directo del fuego de defensa aérea ucraniano.*
> ...




si fuera un f35 no habra quedano nada.. los rusos tienen aviones de verdad


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

*Off-topic lechero*

¡La leche! España exportara unas 500 toneladas de botellas de leche infantil, 16,5 millones de botellas que según la noticia serán enviadas por avión para su consumo en USA. 









EE.UU. compra a España más de 16,5 millones de botellas de leche para bebés


El Gobierno de Estados Unidos anunció este viernes que compró más de 16,5 millones de botellas de leche para bebés almacenadas en España con el objetivo de abastecer el mercado estadounidense ante una




www.efe.com





¿Creía que la leche infantil iba en botes, no en botellas, debe de ser fallo del becario o costumbre americana, no se?


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

La Borregada ya está siendo preparada para el giro de guión, todos los telediarios y periódicos hablan de cambio en el signo de la guerra y que Ucrania no tiene munición y que los rusos están decidiendo la guerra por la artillería.
Pronto en sus pantallas un coro de plañideras, "no se podía saber", "otra vez será", "la guerra es así", etc


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic lechero*
> 
> ¡La leche! España exportara unas 500 toneladas de botellas de leche infantil, 16,5 millones de botellas que según la noticia serán enviadas por avión para su consumo en USA.
> 
> ...




espero que se lo vendamos con un sobrecoste de 40%


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de 60 años de independencia, Argelia ha perdido su soberanía. Tras haber ejercido su derecho a romper con España por haber vulnerado los acuerdos mutuos al plegarse a las exigencias del Sultán de Marruecos, los españoles, como putos cobardes han ido a meterse debajo de las faldas de la UE, está ejerciendo su mandato colonial, ha amenazado a un estado soberano con represalias de todo tipo si no reculaba y se plegaba a las exigencias unicejas, los argelinos han hecho dejación de sus derechos y han dicho que suministrarán a los cobardes todo lo que necesiten. ¿que será lo próximo? ¿una expedición para robarles el petroleo dirigida por el Tonto de Amurrio llevando la polla incorrumpta del Blas de Lezo? ya los veo desfilar al son el himno de los Tercios Zombis cantanto: "Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirlo ya me estoy durmiendo...."



Aunque estoy de acuerdo en que se trata de colonialismo del bueno y del antiguo (la política de la cañonera version comercial) puedes dar gracias a dios si vives en España por ello ... Mucho mejor que el mundo tuviera relaciones justas pero sin gas de Argelia la crisis que se iba a provocar en España iba a dejar pequeña la crisis del 2008 pero que muy pequeña. Hablamos no de subidas brutales de precio e inflación, hablamos ya de restricciones a la industria y al consumo doméstico de electricidad.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> esoero que se lo vendamos con un sbrecste de 40%



El sobrecoste del gas americano se debe sobre todo a que hay que enfriarlo, meterlo en metaneros, transportarlo, calentarloy y meterlo por el gasoducto. En el caso de la leche simplemente hay que transportarlo.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La Borregada ya está siendo preparada para el giro de guión, todos los telediarios y periódicos hablan de cambio en el signo de la guerra y que Ucrania no tiene munición y que los rusos están decidiendo la guerra por la artillería.
> Pronto en sus pantallas un coro de plañideras, "no se podía saber", "otra vez será", "la guerra es así", etc



La vacuna no evita el contagio solamente que los sintomas son mas leves .... o algo así??


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

El Banco de Rusia decidió recortar en 150 puntos básicos su tasa de interés de referencia, que se situará así en el 9,50 %, igual que antes del comienzo de la invasión de Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, después de detectar una ralentización mayor de lo esperado en la inflación y un deterioro de la economía de menor intensidad de lo previsto.


Así mismo, la institución señaló que *evaluará la necesidad de una reducción adicional* de los tipos de referencia en sus próximas reuniones. El 22 de julio será la siguiente reunión de la Junta Directiva del Banco de Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Con pinzas
_
Vienes 10 de Junio: Volodymyr Zelensky se prepara para salir de Ucrania. Para ello está dispuesto a admitir la pérdida de los territorios ocupados por el ejército ruso y la LDNR, para negociar con la Federación Rusa y con ello provocar el descontento en la sociedad. Ilya Kiva, exdiputado de la Verkhovna Rada, escribió sobre esto en su canal de Telegram. Según Kiva, Zelensky celebró una reunión la noche anterior, en la que dio instrucciones para buscar un compromiso con Rusia y expresó su disposición a aceptar la pérdida de territorios que ya no están controlados por el régimen de Kiev. El exdiputado de la Rada asegura que Zelensky es consciente de que el régimen y el ejército ya no tienen fuerzas para resistir. Las autoridades ucranianas quieren un alto el fuego e iniciar negociaciones. Zelensky comenzó a prepararse seriamente para salir de Ucrania y para ello no quiere usar la capitulación, sino la insatisfacción con el segmento nacionalista de la sociedad, los procesos de negociación y los acuerdos con la Federación Rusa”, escribió Kiva. Según él, el presidente ucraniano robó y destruyó el país, enterró a decenas de miles de personas y ahora quiere simplemente ser expulsado por los insatisfechos y seguir siendo infeliz y ofendido. Anteriormente el politólogo Dmitry Rodionov dijo que tan pronto como el grupo de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania finalmente sea llevado a la caldera, se debe esperar un golpe militar en Ucrania. _


----------



## Caracalla (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> Ucrania no es España. Tiene un ejército profesional, o tenía…con experiencia en combate. Y con fortificaciones brutales en todo el Donbas, que no hay en ningún lugar de Europa.
> Y con medios. Y con mercenarios. Y más teniendo en cuenta que Rusia usa solo 100.000 soldados y que ha entrado con pies de plomo.
> 
> ...



Ese es el problema.

La respuesta a la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN ya la tenemos sobre la mesa. Van a invadir Lituania. Es Obvio que no van a tolerar que la OTAN les cierre la salida al Báltico y por tanto la mejor opción es invadir Lituania, Estonia y Letonia.

A ver quien cojones detiene a los Esteparios ahora.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *El coste de la guerra de Ucrania se deja sentir en África y el Sur Global*
> 
> Mientras los titulares de las noticias internacionales siguen centrándose en gran medida en la guerra de Ucrania, se presta poca atención a las terribles consecuencias de la guerra que se dejan sentir en muchas regiones del mundo. Incluso cuando se habla de estas repercusiones, se asigna una cobertura desproporcionada a los países europeos, como Alemania y Austria, debido a su gran dependencia de las fuentes de energía rusas.
> 
> ...



Si ya me parece de imbéciles deslocalizar en el extranjero la producción de medicamentos y bienes estratégicos como material sanitario, militar, baterías y demás cosas, hay que ser sumamente subnormal para tener una población en un país sin ser capaces de producir los alimentos que necesitan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Propaganda lanzada en obuses. Si alguien pudiese traducir algo sería genial.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si , la alfabetización era mucho mas alta en las ciudades pero limitada a los ciudadanos romanos y no todos, entre los esclavos y "peregrini" el porcentaje sería mínimo.
> 
> Y no estoy muy seguro pero creo que la primera ciudad con derecho romano en Hispania fué la colonia militar de Córduba fundada hacia el 150 a.C. (Colonia Patricia Corduba). Cástulo que yo sepa fué una ciudad inmune, (con guarnición de tropa, exenta de impuestos y con autonomía pero que no tenía firmado ningún tratado con Roma) como mínimo hasta la época de César que fué el que empezó a otorgar derechos latinos y romanos a las ciudades que le apoyaron en la guerra civil....por ejemplo a Itálica, que llevaba siendo colonia latina desde el 207 a.C. César le otorgó el estatus de "Municipium Civium Romanorum" en el 45 a.C.



Hay ciudades romanas en Hispania fundadas desde cero, por legionarios licenciados, anteriores a Corduba, las ciudades griegas de Ampurias y Rosas tampoco fueron las primeras en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, hablando de ciudades iberas Castulo seria una de las mas grandes, junto con Arse-Saguntum y algunas otras, pero al ser la capital de la tribu ibera mas rica y poderosa, tuvieron el detalle, aunque todo es discutible, los oretanos fueron aliados de Anibal, que incluso llego a casarse con una princesa ibera de la ciudad y Roma no solo no los castigo, los premio.

PD- Hay muchos municipios romanos de epoca imperial en Hispania, de los que no conocemos ni su nombre, no han aparecido las inscripciones que nos hagan salir de dudas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Y mientras los forotaneros habituales siguen con sus ladridos y "cositas", el *Elensky empieza la movilización de MUJERES


Algo me dice, sin embargo, que su parienta, la *Elenska, se va a quedar en Londres...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alexforum (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> espero que se lo vendamos con un sobrecoste de 40%



Las colonias nunca exportan con sobrecoste …


----------



## mapachën (11 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> El problema está en que 200-300 klibr, Lanzados por saturación probablemente hundan un portaaviones, pueden costar ¿yo que sé? Pongamos *200-300 millones,* y tiro por lo alto, ya que las mordidas de las empresas militares rusas no llegan ni de lejos a la desfachatez de las empresas militares occidentales.
> A lo que iba, esa cantidad echa un portaaviones yanki a pique y los 80-90 aviones que lleva, siendo la factura total de unos *10.000 millones de dólares,* tirando por lo bajo. Eso y el 5-10% de la potencia de la armada americana en un solo ataque, ya que tienen en servicio unos 10.
> Vamos un negocio redondo para los rusos.
> Es por eso que los portaaviones yankis van rodeados de toda clase de protección, pero contra un ataque por saturación y de misiles tipo Kalibr tiene todas las papeletas. No como el nuestro que como mucho lleva una fragata o dos acompañándolo ya que solo tenemos un mísero submarino para protegerlo, aparte que lo construyeron con ningún tipo de protección, ni siquiera un mísero CIWS.



No quieras saber lo que te pueden tirar los yankees encima si les hundes un portaaviones...


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> sobre la alfabetización en roma:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es logico pensar que las mujeres que son la mitad de la poblacion, tuviesen unas tasas altisimas de analfabetismo y en el campo muchas mujeres no hablarian ni latin, hablarian lenguas vernaculas y locales.

PD- Francia hasta la movilizacion de toda la poblacion masculina, para ir a la guerra de 1914, muchos hombres franceses no sabian hablar frances, lo aprendieron durante la guerra y estamos hablando del siglo XX.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ese es el problema.
> 
> La respuesta a la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN ya la tenemos sobre la mesa. Van a invadir Lituania. Es Obvio que no van a tolerar que la OTAN les cierre la salida al Báltico y por tanto la mejor opción es invadir Lituania, Estonia y Letonia.
> 
> A ver quien cojones detiene a los Esteparios ahora.



En que les resolvería algún problema en relacion al Báltico el invadir Lituania, Letonia y Estonia?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La Borregada ya está siendo preparada para el giro de guión, todos los telediarios y periódicos hablan de cambio en el signo de la guerra y que Ucrania no tiene munición y que los rusos están decidiendo la guerra por la artillería.
> Pronto en sus pantallas un coro de plañideras, "no se podía saber", "otra vez será", "la guerra es así", etc



Juego sucio eso de usar la artillería en una guerra. Lo nunca visto. Los americanos entraron en Faluya a la bayoneta...

El "mundo de la información" en España es una mezcla de tener que venderse para no pasar hambre, tal cual y a pelo, y la ignorancia mas supina. Esta claro que el hambre la han escogido ellos, porque en vez de periodismo siempre podrían haber estudiado para notarios. Lo de la ignorancia ya no se si es escogido o algo genético.


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Jun 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> No quieras saber lo que te pueden tirar los yankees encima si les hundes un portaaviones...
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Efectivamente, pero pensé que se me había entendido. Yo ya hablaba en un contexto bélico tradicional, sin nukes por medio, dándose rusos y americanos tortazos. Estoy convencido que los rusos una de sus prioridades serían los portaaviones americanos. Me imagino que para los americanos serían los submarinos rusos, quizás su arma más temible y, como se está comprobando, las lanzaderas de misiles.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Muy grave. Después de haberse cargado cualquier escultura y monumento relacionada con la URSS, ahora también parece que van a por los muertos y sus tumbas.
_
en Rovno, se rompió el monumento en la tumba del comandante rojo Oleko Dundich. Ayer, los ucranianos desenterraron la tumba y sacaron los restos del héroe. Oleko Dundich es un famoso soldado de caballería roja de origen serbio que murió en la batalla y fue enterrado como un héroe.




















_


----------



## Caracalla (11 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La vacuna no evita el contagio solamente que los sintomas son mas leves .... o algo así??


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El modelo chino es vender. Circunstancialmente a Occidente. Próximamente a la Unión Económica Euroasiática. Un mercao de unos 4.000 millones de tios que va a disponer del 70 % de los recursos mundiales y va a ser la fábrica del mundo.
> 
> Aquí nos tendremos que vender papelillos y derivados unos a otros ....
> 
> Y no se trata de salvar el mundo. Simplemente expongo lo que la lógica me dicta. Al circo yanki le están creciendo los enanos.



O la UE se configura desde ya como una nación con un ejército, un plan económico y social optimizando sus recursos, una política migratoria lógica fuera de la idioprogresía de ir dando lecciones éticas en el resto de mundo arrogónsode una patética, ridícula e irreal superioridad moral y estableciendo "áreas de influencia" en África, Sudamérica y Asia o terminará siendo de forma individual cada país irrelevante a nivel mundial. Hasta hace bien poco "suponía" que Francia y Reino Unido y en menos medida Alemania eran "actores mundiales", pero eso cada vez va a menos y los viejos imperios coloniales se les están escapando de las manos ante las cada vez más fuertes influencias de China, Rusia, EEUU y en algún momento aparecerá La India.

La riqueza de una nación se mide en cómo optimiza sus siempre escasos recursos, a nivel formativo y de desarrollo de forma individual Europa está en una posición alta, pero en lo referente a recursos naturales y masa crítica de población simplemente no dan la talla en el contexto internacional.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y veremos donde para, si lo hace, Rusia.



Tienes razon en todo lo que dices, pero el ejercito ucraniano esta ofreciendo una resistencia feroz, que no vemos en los medios de comunicacion, generales de alto nivel de la Otan que los dirigen, una serie de satelites militares y todo tipo de informacion recogida a tiempo real del campo de batalla, una de las muchas incognitas de la guerra, es si el ejercito ukro se desmoronara en el Donbass y si la Nato participara en la guerra con tropas regulares.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Que no había laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania y tal.
> 
> 
> 
> Les daba el beneficio de la duda. Ya no



No se por qué seguís insistiendo en esto, es que sencillamente no tiene recorrido. ¿Acaso no hay "laboratorios biolóticos" en China, Rusia, EEUU, Francia, Reino Unido, Israel, Sudáfrica? ¿Acaso no han "investigado" por no decir "creado" virus selectivos para ciertos grupos poblacionales? ¡Dios sabrá que investigaciones han hecho y que tienen preparado para soltar en "caso de necesidad"!. El justificar la invasión de Ucrania por tener laboratorios secretos no tiene ningún recorrido.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de 60 años de independencia, Argelia ha perdido su soberanía. Tras haber ejercido su derecho a romper con España por haber vulnerado los acuerdos mutuos al plegarse a las exigencias del Sultán de Marruecos, los españoles, como putos cobardes han ido a meterse debajo de las faldas de la UE, está ejerciendo su mandato colonial, ha amenazado a un estado soberano con represalias de todo tipo si no reculaba y se plegaba a las exigencias unicejas, los argelinos han hecho dejación de sus derechos y han dicho que suministrarán a los cobardes todo lo que necesiten. ¿que será lo próximo? ¿una expedición para robarles el petroleo dirigida por el Tonto de Amurrio llevando la polla incorrumpta del Blas de Lezo? ya los veo desfilar al son el himno de los Tercios Zombis cantanto: "Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirlo ya me estoy durmiendo...."



Vamos que te parece mal que la Union Europea avise a Argelia que si va en contra de los intereses economicos de un miembro, *habran represalias !!!. *

PD- Argelia si esta rabiosa con Marruecos, que lo solucione en el campo de batalla o que se coma con patatas a los saharauis comunistas, les ofrezca la nacionalidad y cupones para el sorteo de la ONCE.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ese es el problema.
> 
> La respuesta a la entrada de Finlandia en la OTAN ya la tenemos sobre la mesa. Van a invadir Lituania. Es Obvio que no van a tolerar que la OTAN les cierre la salida al Báltico y por tanto la mejor opción es invadir Lituania, Estonia y Letonia.
> 
> A ver quien cojones detiene a los Esteparios ahora.



La amenaza de invasion a Lituania es eso, una amenaza a la Nato para que no escale, enviando tropas a Ucrania.

PD- Yo creo que si la Otan no envia tropas regulares a suelo ucraniano, los paises balticos (que son unos gozques irrelevantes que solo saben ladrar) estan a salvo.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (11 Jun 2022)

Putin esperará hasta Octubre. Mantendrá la guerra a ralentí. Dejará a sus comandantes avanzar allí donde los riesgos sean mínimos. Pero en Octubre pegará el Zarpazo. 

Pedirá a Europa que le paguen el gas en Oro físico, entregado en lingotes a través de la frontera finlandesa o de los países bálticos. Si no entregan oro, se le corta el gas a todo el continente. 

En Noviembre será evidente que EEUU está en recesión en el mejor de los casos. En el peor caso depresión. 

Elecciones de mitad de mandato , Biden se estrella, Lame Duck Biden. Parálisis en el congreso Estadounidense durante los dos próximos años, probablemente los Republicanos intenten varios Impeachments contra Kamala-Biden.

Putin sólo tiene que esperar. Que se vayan cocinando en su salsa.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Analisis de lo publicado.
> 
> 
> Si Occidente le diera toda la artilleria que tiene lo más que podrian obtener es tener lo mismo que Rusia. Tienen 10/15 veces menos que los Rusos y Occidente ya les ha proporcionado el 10% de lo que tienen.
> ...



Rusia se quedó anclada en las técnicas de guerra de la IIGM y eso es un problema para occidente, que superó hace tiempo esos planteamientos. Para igualar a artillería y ejército Alemania debería tener más de 700.000 soldados y destinar casi 200.000 millones de Euros. En el caso de España 350.000 soldados activos y 62.000 millones de Euros ¡¡Sería el mismo gasto que Rusia!!.

¿Qué supondría eso? Un estocaje enorme de tanques, barcos, submarinos, misiles, aviones, artillería, etc.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

......


Teuro dijo:


> Rusia se quedó anclada en las técnicas de guerra de la IIGM y eso es un problema para occidente, que superó hace tiempo esos planteamientos. Para igualar a artillería y ejército Alemania debería tener más de 700.000 soldados y destinar casi 200.000 millones de Euros. En el caso de España 350.000 soldados activos y 62.000 millones de Euros ¡¡Sería el mismo gasto que Rusia!!.
> 
> ¿Qué supondría eso? Un estocaje enorme de tanques, barcos, submarinos, misiles, aviones, artillería, etc.



¿Insinúas pues que las técnicas de la II guerra mundial eran mejores, porque por lo visto Rusia lleva la delantera en Ucrania?

Twitter esta visto que no sirve en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay ciudades romanas en Hispania fundadas desde cero, por legionarios licenciados, anteriores a Corduba, las ciudades griegas de Ampurias y Rosas tampoco fueron las primeras en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, hablando de ciudades iberas Castulo seria una de las mas grandes, junto con Arse-Saguntum y algunas otras, pero al ser la capital de la tribu ibera mas rica y poderosa, tuvieron el detalle, aunque todo es discutible, los oretanos fueron aliados de Anibal, que incluso llego a casarse con una princesa ibera de la ciudad y Roma no solo no los castigo, los premio.
> 
> PD- Hay muchos municipios romanos de epoca imperial en Hispania, de los que no conocemos ni su nombre, no han aparecido las inscripciones que nos hagan salir de dudas.



Bueno antes de Corduba fundaron Itálica y Carteia ( en San Roque, Cádiz) en la primera se asentaron auxiliares itálicos de Escipión el Africano y en la segunda parece que legionarios y es algo anterior a Corduba (170 a.C.) ..pero que yo sepa no se conocen mas fundaciones de éstas épocas, si sabes de alguna más la podrías citar porque tengo curiosidad .En cuanto a la Emporiae romana se fundó en torno al 100 a.C. pero obtuvo el derecho romano con Augusto, o sea que no entraría en éstos casos de colonias tempranas.

En general los asentamientos de legionarios y auxiliares licenciados aquí en Hispania se generalizan a partir del 60 a.C. cuando Pompeyo empezó a dar tierras a sus veteranos (gracias a la capacidad para los tejemanejes y artimañas de César que en ese momento era su aliado). En el siglo II a.C. otorgar tierras a los veteranos fuera de Italia no sería una práctica muy extendida como demuestra el dato que en el 133 a.C. Tiberio Graco en su proyecto de reforma agraria sólo tenía previsto hacer concesiones de tierras públicas en Italia y no fuera de ella.

Cástulo efectivamente fueron aliados de Aníbal y se rindieron a Escipion en el 205 a.C., pero ésto fué porque los romanos habían asaltado y arrasado la vecina Iliturgi, forzando la rendición mediante el terror. Los romanos le otorgaron la categoría de "libre" o "inmune" por rendirse sin lucha pero no les regalaron nada porque al haber sido aliadas de Aníbal Roma no firmó ningún tratado y no estaba obligada a respetar esa situación, o sea si el Senado decretaba que tenían que pagar impuestos extraordinarios tenían que pasar por el aro sí o sí.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Rusia se quedó anclada en las técnicas de guerra de la IIGM y eso es un problema para occidente, que superó hace tiempo esos planteamientos. Para igualar a artillería y ejército Alemania debería tener más de 700.000 soldados y destinar casi 200.000 millones de Euros. En el caso de España 350.000 soldados activos y 62.000 millones de Euros ¡¡Sería el mismo gasto que Rusia!!.
> 
> ¿Qué supondría eso? Un estocaje enorme de tanques, barcos, submarinos, misiles, aviones, artillería, etc.



Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.

PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Jun 2022)

3/4 de deposito 64 pavos.

Gracias otanistas de mierda.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> pero que yo sepa no se conocen mas fundaciones de éstas épocas, si sabes de alguna más la podrías citar porque tengo curiosidad .



Unos años despues, en el 138 aC, se fundo Valentia-Valencia.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Con pinzas
> 
> _Vienes 10 de Junio: Volodymyr Zelensky se prepara para salir de Ucrania. Para ello está dispuesto a admitir la pérdida de los territorios ocupados por el ejército ruso y la LDNR, para negociar con la Federación Rusa y con ello provocar el descontento en la sociedad. Ilya Kiva, exdiputado de la Verkhovna Rada, escribió sobre esto en su canal de Telegram. Según Kiva, Zelensky celebró una reunión la noche anterior, en la que dio instrucciones para buscar un compromiso con Rusia y expresó su disposición a aceptar la pérdida de territorios que ya no están controlados por el régimen de Kiev. El exdiputado de la Rada asegura que Zelensky es consciente de que el régimen y el ejército ya no tienen fuerzas para resistir. Las autoridades ucranianas quieren un alto el fuego e iniciar negociaciones. Zelensky comenzó a prepararse seriamente para salir de Ucrania y para ello no quiere usar la capitulación, sino la insatisfacción con el segmento nacionalista de la sociedad, los procesos de negociación y los acuerdos con la Federación Rusa”, escribió Kiva. Según él, el presidente ucraniano robó y destruyó el país, enterró a decenas de miles de personas y ahora quiere simplemente ser expulsado por los insatisfechos y seguir siendo infeliz y ofendido. Anteriormente el politólogo Dmitry Rodionov dijo que tan pronto como el grupo de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania finalmente sea llevado a la caldera, se debe esperar un golpe militar en Ucrania. _



Hizo su papel, engañar a su pueblo y a su gente para morir por los intereses de otros y ahora a un feliz retiro en Suizo, Scheychelles o donde sea a disfrutar de sus logros ... Era y es un actor no un estadista de nada y ha hecho el papel de su vida, el presidente guerrero tal y como salen en las películas americanas cuando llegan los extraterrestres, vestido de soldado, cara compungida y todas esas cosas.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El sobrecoste del gas americano se debe sobre todo a que hay que enfriarlo, meterlo en metaneros, transportarlo, calentarloy y meterlo por el gasoducto. En el caso de la leche simplemente hay que transportarlo.



supongo que para calentarlo, con dejarlo unos dias en el puerto de huelva en veranito ya coje suficientes grados para convertirse en gas.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Putin esperará hasta Octubre. Mantendrá la guerra a ralentí. Dejará a sus comandantes avanzar allí donde los riesgos sean mínimos. Pero en Octubre pegará el Zarpazo.
> 
> Pedirá a Europa que le paguen el gas en Oro físico, entregado en lingotes a través de la frontera finlandesa o de los países bálticos. Si no entregan oro, se le corta el gas a todo el continente.
> 
> ...



Buen negocio intercambiar un fluido vital, imprescindible para evitar el colapso de Occidente, y para mantener la maquinaria, incluida la bélica, en funcionamiento, por unos tochos de metal pesadísimos y de valor real tendente a cero.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Putin esperará hasta Octubre. Mantendrá la guerra a ralentí. Dejará a sus comandantes avanzar allí donde los riesgos sean mínimos. Pero en Octubre pegará el Zarpazo.
> 
> Pedirá a Europa que le paguen el gas en Oro físico, entregado en lingotes a través de la frontera finlandesa o de los países bálticos. Si no entregan oro, se le corta el gas a todo el continente.
> 
> ...



En Noviembre Biden tiene legistaltivas y de momento pierde muchos senadores ... Normalmente en EEUU el partido del presidente tiende a perder senadores en las elecciones de mitad del mandato pero esta vez va camino de ser una masacre, el presidente con una popularidad ridicula y sus democratas ya ni saben como justificar todo lo que esta ocurriendo.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> supongo que para calentarlo, con dejarlo unos dias en el puerto de huelva en veranito ya coje suficientes grados para convertirse en gas.



Molaría pero por desgracia hay que calentarlo digamos con método un poco más caros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

⚡Infierno ardiente para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ruso incendia una área fortificada enemiga en la región de Lugansk

Trincheras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo. Vrubovka fue alcanzado por los TOS-1A y proyectiles incendiarios.

Vrubovka es una población importante cuya captura permitirá a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa aislar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zolote y Gorsky de la carretera Artyomovsk-Lysichansk. Los combates se producen aquí durante semanas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Ciudad rusa: Mariupol finalizó el repintado de la estela con los colores de la bandera rusa


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE]
De ésas también tiene Rusia.


Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> En que les resolvería algún problema en relacion al Báltico el invadir Lituania, Letonia y Estonia?



Puertos. Pero es más barata y cómoda la diplomacia bien jugada. Les hemos negado la entrada a puertos a la navegación civil y el acceso a lo que es suyo y con población rusa.

Kaliningrado. Yo no sabía que existía hasta llegar a aquí. Supongo que una de las razones, como poco, para deshacer el reconocimiento oficial de Lituania esta semana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

❗Alrededor de 400 milicianos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están cercados en la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk - Embajador de LPR en Rusia

Se ha establecido contacto con militantes ucranianos para negociar una salida segura de civiles ahí también atrapados, dijo Rodion Miroshnik.

También, según el diplomático, se demandó a las formaciones armadas de ucrania que deben deponer las armas y rendirse, no se aceptarán otras condiciones.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086235
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086236
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086237
> 
> ...



Menuda forma de morir... y ahí siguen, como corderitos al degolladero. Estás dinámicas autodestructivas son lo peor.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> O la UE se configura desde ya como una nación con un ejército, un plan económico y social optimizando sus recursos, una política migratoria lógica fuera de la idioprogresía de ir dando lecciones éticas en el resto de mundo arrogónsode una patética, ridícula e irreal superioridad moral y estableciendo "áreas de influencia" en África, Sudamérica y Asia o terminará siendo de forma individual cada país irrelevante a nivel mundial. Hasta hace bien poco "suponía" que Francia y Reino Unido y en menos medida Alemania eran "actores mundiales", pero eso cada vez va a menos y los viejos imperios coloniales se les están escapando de las manos ante las cada vez más fuertes influencias de China, Rusia, EEUU y en algún momento aparecerá La India.
> 
> La riqueza de una nación se mide en cómo optimiza sus siempre escasos recursos, a nivel formativo y de desarrollo de forma individual Europa está en una posición alta, pero en lo referente a recursos naturales y masa crítica de población simplemente no dan la talla en el contexto internacional.



La UE, tal y como está configurada no tiene ningún sentido. Lo tuvo con los seis miembros originales: los seis se benificiaban casi equitativamente de un mercado común y los dos grandes, Francia y Alemania, eran socios iguales, equilibrados. A partir de la incorporación de España y Portugal pasó a ser otra cosa distinta con los seis originales manteniendo prerrogativas de "antigüedad". Traducido, con libertad para saquear en la nuevas colonias igualitariamente. A partir de la entrada de los del este y la reunificación alemana todo se fue a cascarla. El equilibrio franco-alemán a partir del 91 se fue a la mierda en favor de Alemania y esta fue la principal beneficiaria del saqueo del este. Francia ya no está contenta, en el núcleo duro hay descontento, desconfianza y resentimiento.

Una organización pensada para que unos pocos saqueen a los demás nunca puede acabar bien. Su destino es saltar por los aires. De hecho es más que probable que a no mucho tardar veas dos, incluso tres, uniones europeas distintas: el nucleo duro, los del sur y los del este. Formalmente serán una, pero llevarán contabilidades separadas. La pela es la pela.

A ver ... explícame porque a un español le ha de importar que Putin (por decir el que más de moda está ahora) tome otra vez el Reichstag y se debe apuntar a un ejército europeo para que eso no pase. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Por mi como si revientan Alemania y los alemanes.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086235
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086236
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086237
> 
> ...



Da la sensación de que los rusos van cambiando su eje de ataque a placer ... Zolote era zona a rodear que parecía objetivo inmediato tras la caida de Popasna por la cercania y porque además contiene una gran número de unidades y sin embargo el avance no fue fácil asi que se dirigieron más hacía el Oeste a cortar la carretera Artemivsk / Lysichanks y a relanzar operaciones a Severodonetsk, ahora parece que vuelven a avanzar en la zona ... Lo dicho van cambiando sus ejes de ataque sin arriesgar demasiado y van cerrando y acercando posiciones a los objetivos por distintas zonas.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La UE, tal y como está configurada no tiene ningún sentido. Lo tuvo con los seis miembros originales: los seis se benificiaban casi equitativamente de un mercado común y Francia y Alemania eran socios iguales, equilibrados. A partir de la incorporación de España y Portugal pasó a ser otra cosa distinta con los seis originales manteniendo prerrogativas de "antigüedad". Traducido, con libertad para saquear en la nuevas colonias igualitariamente. A partir de la entrada de los del este y la reunificación alemana todo se fue a cascarla. El equilibrio franco-alemán a partir del 91 se fue a la mierda en favor de Alemania y esta fue la principal beneficiaria del saqueo del este. Francia ya no está contenta, en el núcleo duro hay descontento, desconfianza y resentimiento.
> 
> Una organización pensada para que unos pocos saqueen a los demás nunca puede acabar bien. Su destino es saltar por los aires.
> 
> A ver ... explícame porque a un español le ha de importar que Putin (por decir el que más de moda está ahora) tome otra vez el Reichstag y se debe apuntar a un ejército europeo para que eso no pase. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Por mi como si revientan Alemania y los alemanes.



Es que no tiene ningún sentido ella sóla. Si además añadimos la OTAN a la ecuación es el acabose.

No es un estado federal, así que, como dices, los fuertes fagocitan y capan a los débiles. Son su plaza de saqueo.

Pero, a través de la OTAN, son ellos los saqueados por otro depredador que antes, aún tenía el resto del mundo para saquear pero ahora le han reducido a su corral. El resultado: esta guerra.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Da la sensación de que los rusos van cambiando su eje de ataque a placer ... Zolote era zona a rodear que parecía objetivo inmediato tras la caida de Popasna por la cercania y porque además tiene una gran número de unidades y sin embargo el avance no fue fácil y se dirigieron más hacía el Oeste a cortar la carretera Artemivsk / Lysichanks y a relanzar operaciones a Severodonetsk, ahora parece que vuelven a avanzar en la zona ... Lo dicho van cambiando sus ejes de ataque sin arriesgar demasiado y van cerrando y acercando posiciones en distintas zonas.



Joer ... está clarísimo lo que hacen. En un sitio encuentran resistencia al avance terrestre? No problema. Vamos por otro sitio y a esos les mandamos los aviones, los misiles y la artillería durante 3 ó 4 días. Luego vamos a ver si todavía les quedan ganas.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Jun 2022)

Me sorprende que aún haya quien con dos dedos de frente pueda creerse nada de lo que dice Zelensky o los que están a su mando. Claro que si, el ejército Ruso perdía 1000 soldados al día durante el primer mes y ahora reconociendo que tienen menos pérdidas al atacar con artillería y que en Ucrania se quedan sin armamento y munición....resulta que siguen muriendo muchos más soldados Rusos que Ucranianos. Que manera de irse inventando cosas sobre la marcha.


Alexei Arestovich, asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana:

"*El Ejército ruso tenía pérdidas de 1000 soldados al día durante los 20-30 primeros días. Ahora fallecen entre 200 y 300*", ha explicado el portavoz.


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Jun 2022)

Yo me hago un lío con tanto Fanboy...

¿Quién va ganando, orcos o trasgos?


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La UE, tal y como está configurada no tiene ningún sentido. Lo tuvo con los seis miembros originales: los seis se benificiaban casi equitativamente de un mercado común y los dos grandes, Francia y Alemania, eran socios iguales, equilibrados. A partir de la incorporación de España y Portugal pasó a ser otra cosa distinta con los seis originales manteniendo prerrogativas de "antigüedad". Traducido, con libertad para saquear en la nuevas colonias igualitariamente. A partir de la entrada de los del este y la reunificación alemana todo se fue a cascarla. El equilibrio franco-alemán a partir del 91 se fue a la mierda en favor de Alemania y esta fue la principal beneficiaria del saqueo del este. Francia ya no está contenta, en el núcleo duro hay descontento, desconfianza y resentimiento.
> 
> Una organización pensada para que unos pocos saqueen a los demás nunca puede acabar bien. Su destino es saltar por los aires. De hecho es más que probable que a no mucho tardar veas dos, incluso tres, uniones europeas distintas: el nucleo duro, los del sur y los del este. Formalmente serán una, pero llevarán contabilidades separadas. La pela es la pela.
> 
> A ver ... explícame porque a un español le ha de importar que Putin (por decir el que más de moda está ahora) tome otra vez el Reichstag y se debe apuntar a un ejército europeo para que eso no pase. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Por mi como si revientan Alemania y los alemanes.



Porque toda tu calidad de vida está cimentada sobre una estructura mucho más amplia en la que el comercio libre en Europa tiene mucho que ver, independientemente de que te guste o no.
Si tu vida va a cambiar diametralmente, entiendo que te tiene que importar
Y de hecho lo hace, porque de otra manera no estarías en este hilo todos los días


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

_Se multiplican los puntos de fricción, en este caso entre dos países OTAN._

Grecia construye una barrera antitanque a lo largo de su frontera continental con Turquía, siguiendo el curso del río Maritsa.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Rusia se quedó anclada en las técnicas de guerra de la IIGM y eso es un problema para occidente, que superó hace tiempo esos planteamientos.* Para igualar a artillería y ejército Alemania debería tener más de 700.000 soldados y destinar casi 200.000 millones de Euros. En el caso de España 350.000 soldados activos y 62.000 millones de Euros ¡¡Sería el mismo gasto que Rusia!!.
> 
> ¿Qué supondría eso? Un estocaje enorme de tanques, barcos, submarinos, misiles, aviones, artillería, etc.



Ah vale ... que hay que hacer la guerra como digas tu ....   Sabes cual es el problema? Qué occidente en los últimos 50 años solo ha guerreado con cabreros indefensos. Entonces puedes hacer la guerra que te salga de los cojones precisamente por éso, porque están indefensos.

A febrero de 2022, el número de efectivos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendía a 250.000 personas frente a las 150.000 del ejército ruso [en Ucrania] y las 40.000 de la RPD/RPL. A finales de mayo, Zelensky afirmó que el número de efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya es de 700.000. Como sabemos, Rusia no ha aumentado el tamaño de su ejército y no ha realizado siquiera una movilización parcial.

También en febrero de 2022, el Ejército Ucraniano tenía 800 tanques a su disposición, más de 1200 se encontraban en los depósitos, había más de 1000 piezas de artillería autopropulsada y 2000 cañones, más de la mitad en los depósitos. Había más de 2500 vehículos de infantería, blindados, etc. y más de 10.000 vehículos militares de diferentes propósitos. Ucrania tenía más de 100 aeronaves y un número similar de helicópteros y unos 400 sistemas de defensa aérea de diversos tipos. También tenía alrededor de 500 unidades de diferentes sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son, en términos de personal y armamento, más fuerte que ningún ejército al que se haya enfrentado Estados Unidos en lo súltimos 50 años, habría que ver como haría la guerra occidente aquí.

En cuanto a la eficacia de los rusos, a dia de hoy Zelensky pide de todo porque no les queda de nada. Esta guerra primitiva es la hostia, oye.


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Cita de la frase final de la noticia:_* " EEUU ha aprobado la operación. "*_ 
¿Qué c**j***s tiene que aprobar EEUU en relación a que adquiramos un combustible vital?
Y no lo digo porque sea EEUU, si lo "aprobase" Rusia, China o el vecino de enfrente me sentiría igual de mal
Yo alucino
Es asombroso el nivel de gusanismo arrastrao al que hemos llegao, pordios, inimaginable!
Me he quedado con la sensación de ser lombriz a la que en cualquier momento un zapatón pisotea sin piedad.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque toda tu calidad de vida está cimentada sobre una estructura mucho más amplia en la que el comercio libre en Europa tiene mucho que ver, independientemente de que te guste o no.
> Si tu vida va a cambiar diametralmente, entiendo que te tiene que importar
> Y de hecho lo hace, porque de otra manera no estarías en este hilo todos los días



Me da totalmente igual. En B, si todo se va a la mierda, o en A me voy a ganar la vida exactamente igual. Lo que hago está muy demandado. Y sin pensión me da igual que me dejen los neolib de la UE o Putin.   

Al hilo vengo porque me gusta polemizar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Otro lote de préstamo y arriendo cuidadosamente entregado por los estadounidenses para reponer las municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Agradecemos a la empresa de logística ucraniana (VSU) por la entrega oportuna y cuidadosa de equipo militar. Frente de Izyum.


----------



## delhierro (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah vale ... que hay que hacer la guerra como digas tu ....   Sabes cual es el problema? Qué occidente en los últimos 50 años solo ha guerreado con cabreros indefensos. Entonces puedes hacer la guerra que te salga de los cojones precisamente por éso, porque están indefensos.
> 
> A febrero de 2022, el número de efectivos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendía a 250.000 personas frente a las 150.000 del ejército ruso [en Ucrania] y las 40.000 de la RPD/RPL. A finales de mayo, Zelensky afirmó que el número de efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya es de 700.000. Como sabemos, Rusia no ha aumentado el tamaño de su ejército y no ha realizado siquiera una movilización parcial.
> 
> También en febrero de 2022, el Ejército Ucraniano tenía 800 tanques a su disposición, más de 1200 se encontraban en los depósitos, había más de 1000 piezas de artillería autopropulsada y 2000 cañones, más de la mitad en los depósitos. Había más de 2500 vehículos de infantería, blindados, etc. y más de 10.000 vehículos militares de diferentes propósitos. Ucrania tenía más de 100 aeronaves y un número similar de helicópteros y unos 400 sistemas de defensa aérea de diversos tipos. También tenía alrededor de 500 unidades de diferentes sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son, en términos de personal y armamento, más fuerte que ningún ejército al que se haya enfrentado Estados Unidos en lo súltimos 50 años, habría que ver como hace la guerra hacía occidente ahí.



fue con Serbia, una pequeña parte de Yugoeslavia y cuando vieron que no le daban al ejercito la emprendieron con los puentes, las centrales electricas , las fabricas , las pistas bombardeando desde lejos para ver si así se rendian.

Los anglos hubieran sido incapaces de avanzar en Ucrania con menos de 1.000.000 de atacantes y varios miles de aviones.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Parece que alguien está planeando ganar un dineral en la hambruna que se avecina.
¿Quien dijo qué no saben gestionar el colapso?

La administración Biden pagará a los agricultores más dinero para no cultivar

*"El objetivo es añadir 4 millones de acres de tierra agrícola al Programa de Reservas de Conservación, 
que retira la tierra de la producción para atenuar el impacto medioambiental de la agricultura.*

*El gobierno de Biden anunció el miércoles que ampliaría un programa que paga a los agricultores
por dejar la tierra en barbecho, como parte del esfuerzo más amplio de todo el gobierno para reducir 
las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero a la mitad para 2030. La nueva iniciativa incentivará 
a los agricultores para que dejen de cultivar la tierra mediante el aumento de las tasas de alquiler 
y los pagos de incentivos. "*


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Otra coincidencia, por supuesto...

"Los precios del gas natural en Europa se disparan casi un 40% tras un incendio en una terminal de exportación clave de EEUU..."


----------



## alcorconita (11 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Da la sensación de que los rusos van cambiando su eje de ataque a placer ... Zolote era zona a rodear que parecía objetivo inmediato tras la caida de Popasna por la cercania y porque además contiene una gran número de unidades y sin embargo el avance no fue fácil asi que se dirigieron más hacía el Oeste a cortar la carretera Artemivsk / Lysichanks y a relanzar operaciones a Severodonetsk, ahora parece que vuelven a avanzar en la zona ... Lo dicho van cambiando sus ejes de ataque sin arriesgar demasiado y van cerrando y acercando posiciones a los objetivos por distintas zonas.




Se dijo hace un par de semanas. Vamos, el escenario ideal para cualquier comandante que sepa lo que hace y que tenga medios, que los tiene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Se dijo hace un par de semanas. Vamos, el escenario ideal para cualquier comandante que sepa lo que hace y que tenga medios, que los tiene.



En estas circunstancias y si no hay más carne que asar a los ucranianos lo que les queda es ir mareando sus refuerzos de un lado a otro ... La alternativa es que fueran capaces de realizar contraofensivas para evitar que los rusos puedan concentrar tropas donde quieran y cuando quieran y obligarles a concentrarlas en las zonas a defender pero parece que no hay esa capacidad.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es logico pensar que las mujeres que son la mitad de la poblacion, tuviesen unas tasas altisimas de analfabetismo y en el campo muchas mujeres no hablarian ni latin, hablarian lenguas vernaculas y locales.
> 
> PD- Francia hasta la movilizacion de toda la poblacion masculina, para ir a la guerra de 1914, muchos hombres franceses no sabian hablar frances, lo aprendieron durante la guerra y estamos hablando del siglo XX.



El latín se impuso en todo el occidente romano. Por eso las lenguas romances provienen del latín vulgar y no del clásico.
En Hispania de hecho se hablaba un latín considerado arcaico por ser una de las provincias más antiguas.
El sustrato prerromano en las lenguas romances es ínfimo, apenas un puñado de palabras.
Lo que pasa es que vino el nacionalismo del XIX con sus fantasías del celtismo, el iberismo, el dacismo o lo que toque en cada país, todo para buscar y exagerar las diferencias nacionales reales o supuestas.


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No estaría de más incluir esas declaraciones incendiarias de Medvedev, yo al menos es la primera noticia que tengo. Gracias de antebrazo.




¿Qué declaraciones? Creo que me las he perdido. Estoy leyendo con retraso el hilo y me encuentro muchas cuentas de Twitter que han sido canceladas y ya no está la noticia
¿Podéis resumir lo que ha dicho, por favor? Muchas gracias anticipadas


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Sobre las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Chepel-Protopopovka en donde los vushniks intentaron realizar una contraofensiva.

El Seversky Donets se ha vuelto poco profundo con muchos vados en su lecho. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron trasladar morteros en camiones a través de ellos y realizar un DRG para tratar de entorpecer las comunicaciones de nuestro grupo en Izyum.

Las baterías de morteros fueron descubiertas por nuestro reconocimiento y con la ayuda de helicópteros (hay una excelente cámara en el tercer Maviks) la artillería las destruyeron mediante fuego concentrado (o como decimos, las esponjaron).
Tal operación se llevó a cabo varias veces y ahora para elevar la moral de los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se enviaron detrás de ellos destacamentos de militantes de los batallones nacionales. Al menos eso es lo que informan los presos y los datos de interceptación de radio.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Molaría pero por desgracia hay que calentarlo digamos con método un poco más caros.



Creo que basta controlar la válvula de descarga, no hace falta calentarlo, el gas viene ligeramente comprimido como en un mechero, cosas de los gases y su estado liquido, gas.

Nota: la presión normal 1 atm son 10 MPa


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

SEVERODONETSK.
Al fondo la zona industrial de "Azot"


----------



## delhierro (11 Jun 2022)

He visto un video de un barco ucraniano en el estuario de Nicolallet atacado con fuego de cohetes multiples no le dan por poco, pero la pregunta es que impide a los rusos destruirlos en el puerto, o atacarlos con aviones o incluso con misiles antibuque desde su costa.

No entiendo como pueden aún flotar despues de 100 dias de guerra, y estando cercados a pocos km de distancia de las fuerzas rusas.

El video en cuestión. Se supone que es un buque de desembarco artillado.


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si fuera un f35 no habra quedano nada.. los rusos tienen aviones de verdad



Seamos objetivos. Su25 es para lo que es, ataque a tierra y apoyo infantería, se arriesga mucho volando tan bajo, por lo tanto tiene que tener cierto refuerzo.
Es lo mismo que el A10 Thunderbolt yanki, que aguanta pepinazos, porque hace lo mismo que el Su25.

El F35 y el Su57 son aviones "furtivos" para acercarse sin ser detectados, soltar los pepinos y salir. Nótese que puse furtivos entre comillas. Para el combate aéreo no valen, ni tampoco para apoyo a infantería. Son para objetivos de mayor enjundia.

Luego están los de superioridad aérea como el F16, el Eurofighter o el Su35 que si tienen a tiro a los anteriores, estos que se den por derribados.
No lo digo yo, es cuestión de leer foros especializados e informes varios.


----------



## Xan Solo (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Qué declaraciones? Creo que me las he perdido. Estoy leyendo con retraso el hilo y me encuentro muchas cuentas de Twitter que han sido canceladas y ya no está la noticia
> ¿Podéis resumir lo que ha dicho, por favor? Muchas gracias anticipadas



Creo que se refiere a estas




__





“Los odio, haré todo lo posible para que desaparezcan”, la amenaza de Dmitri Medvedev a Ucrania y sus aliados | Internacional | Noticias | El Universo


El funcionario es cercano a Vladimir Putin, actual presidente ruso.




www.eluniverso.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Los cañones autopropulsados alemanes aparecerán en Ucrania en junio.

Las unidades de artillería autopropulsada alemana PzH 2000 (Panzerhaubitze) llegarán a Ucrania antes del 22 de junio.

Así lo informó el Embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Andriy Melnyk.

El grupo constará de 7 cañones. A menos por supuesto que los alemanes encuentren una nueva "excusa".

Especificaciones PzH 2000:

calibre 155mm
rango de tiro: hasta 30 km
velocidad de disparo de hasta 10 disparos por minuto
munición: 60 rondas

@anna_noticias


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a estas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducido: No me montes una revolución dentro que puede ser peor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

En un café de Londres se añaden en la cuenta automáticamente 2 libras para apoyar a Ucrania ‍♂


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Apuntes en la mañana del 11 de junio:

▪La jefa de la Comisión Europea, von der Leyen, llegó a Ucrania en una visita para discutir la solicitud de adhesión de la UE por parte de Kyiv.

▪Los primeros pasaportes rusos se emitieron en Melitopol

▪Biden dice que Zelenskiy ignoró las advertencias de que Rusia lanzaría una operación especial el 24 de febrero

▪Restricciones temporales de vuelos en 11 aeropuertos rusos extendidas hasta el 18 de junio — Rosaviatsiya

▪El precio promedio de un galón (3.785 litros) de gasolina en Estados Unidos ha subido a su máximo histórico, superando los $5.

▪Están en marcha negociaciones con países sobre el reconocimiento de la independencia de la LPR, algunos de ellos ya están listos para esto - Pasechnik


----------



## rober713 (11 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Yo me hago un lío con tanto Fanboy...
> 
> ¿Quién va ganando, orcos o trasgos?



Elfos


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Casi 25.000 soldados del ejército turco pueden estar involucrados en la etapa inicial de la operación transfronteriza que Turquía planea llevar a cabo en el norte de Siria, informa TGRT, y señala que se han completado los preparativos para la operación.

Los medios locales, citando fuentes militares, informaron anteriormente que, en total, se planea que participen en la operación unos 50.000 soldados turcos y 5.000 militantes del llamado Ejército Libre Sirio (FSA) controlado por Ankara. Los objetivos de la nueva operación del ejército turco son las áreas de Tell Rifaat y Manbij.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, dijo que Washington estaba "decidido" a mantener el statu quo de Taiwán y prometió fortalecer las capacidades de autodefensa de la isla en medio de las crecientes acciones "provocadoras y desestabilizadoras" de Beijing.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cita de la frase final de la noticia:_* " EEUU ha aprobado la operación. "*_
> ¿Qué c**j***s tiene que aprobar EEUU en relación a que adquiramos un combustible vital?
> Y no lo digo porque sea EEUU, si lo "aprobase" Rusia, China o el vecino de enfrente me sentiría igual de mal
> Yo alucino
> ...



Le preguntó la lombriz hija a su madre: De qué animales me tengo que cuidar? Y la lombriz madre le contestó: no tengas cuidado ni de los leones ni de las hienas, y por supuesto de las águilas. Pero escóndete en cuanto veas una musaraña, un mirlo u otro pájaro, por pequeño que sea.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, amenazó a Grecia con un "final trágico" si continúa acumulando armas en las islas del mar Egeo.

“Advertimos una vez más a Grecia que evite fantasías, declaraciones y acciones de las que tendrá que arrepentirse como ya sucedió hace cien años y le recomendamos que entre en razón”, escribió Erdogan en su Twitter tras regresar de ejercicios militares en la región de Izmir, a pocos kilómetros de las islas griegas.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que alguien está planeando ganar un dineral en la hambruna que se avecina.
> ¿Quien dijo qué no saben gestionar el colapso?
> 
> La administración Biden pagará a los agricultores más dinero para no cultivar
> ...



Pero bueno....¿Que persiguen?. Hablo en serio, que son malos no cotiza pero no lo entiendo, que alguien me lo explique. Si,si, colapso, decrecimiento. A quien en concreto está destinado ¿todos un poco peor?

Muy, muy buen apunte, @mazuste.

*¿Por qué?*


----------



## rober713 (11 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> He visto un video de un barco ucraniano en el estuario de Nicolallet atacado con fuego de cohetes multiples no le dan por poco, pero la pregunta es que impide a los rusos destruirlos en el puerto, o atacarlos con aviones o incluso con misiles antibuque desde su costa.
> 
> No entiendo como pueden aún flotar despues de 100 dias de guerra, y estando cercados a pocos km de distancia de las fuerzas rusas.
> 
> El video en cuestión. Se supone que es un buque de desembarco artillado.



Obtenerlos como trofeos de guerra? Es la unica explicacion en mi corto entendimiento que le veo


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass: situación en el este de Ucrania a las 12:00 horas del 11 de junio de 2022

▪En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan acumulando fuerzas y preparándose para una contraofensiva.
➖ En la zona de Izyum, el enemigo está tratando de cruzar Seversky Donetsk desde Chepel, Protopovka y Petrovsky, lo que es impedido activamente por los DRG rusos. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ataca los intentos de cruzar.
➖ El grupo ucraniano en Pervomaisk fue reforzado con personal y equipamiento en previsión de un posible ataque a Balakleya.
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas presionaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania más allá de Ternovaya nivelando parcialmente el frente en el norte de la región.
➖En preparación para una nueva contraofensiva, el mando ucraniano rotó en Stary Saltov enviando también allí un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros.
➖ Se bombardeó una de las fábricas en Kharkov que estaba reparando vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Durante el último día, no ha habido cambios significativos en el Donbass: las fuerzas aliadas continúan desarrollando los éxitos logrados durante la semana.
➖ Después de ocupar la altura estratégica Prishib en el área de Svyatogorsk, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan su yofensiva en dirección a Sidorovo. Las luchas continúan por Bogorodichnoye y los bosques cerca de Krasnopolye. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta área tienen una grave escasez de personal.
➖Después de limpiar Kamyshevakhi en el sur de Popasnaya, las fuerzas aliadas avanzan hacia Vrubovka y continúan cercando al enemigo en Gorskoye y Zolote. Se dispara fuego de artillería continuo contra las posiciones del 24º Ombr de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona.
➖Las unidades de la brigada 57 se rotaron en la zona sureste de Mirnaya Dolina.
➖Al oeste de Popasnaya hay feroces batallas por Roty y el pueblo de Pokrovskoye. La lucha por Novoluganskoye continúa.
➖En Severodonetsk, se están limpiando el sector privado y los bosques cercanos. Hay batallas por Borovskoye.
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desplegaron refuerzos para 10 OMG y 30 OMB defendiendo posiciones en la dirección de Gorlovka.
➖Hay batallas posicionales en el sur y este de Avdiivka. El NM DPR continúa luchando por las afueras del sur de Nueva York.

▪En la zona Krivoy Rog continúa la preparación artillera de los diferentes grupos.
➖ La artillería rusa destruyó el puesto de mando del 98º PB del 60º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Velikaya Kostromka.

▪En la región de Zaporozhye, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron la agrupación de efectivos enemigos en Orekhovo.

Versión rusa

#digest #Donetsk #Zaporozhye #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086312
> 
> 
> El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, dijo que Washington estaba "decidido" a mantener el statu quo de Taiwán y prometió fortalecer las capacidades de autodefensa de la isla en medio de las crecientes acciones "provocadoras y desestabilizadoras" de Beijing.



Joer ... es que estos hijoputas son insoportables .... metiendo las narices y oliendo las bragas de todo el mundo .... Que se ocupen de sus putos asuntos y dejen al mundo en paz, joder .... Cagüendios ....que puto castigo para el resto de la humanidad ...


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

Ta jodía la cosa, la banda del pingüino gilipollenko ta amustiá


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Puertos. Pero es más barata y cómoda la diplomacia bien jugada. Les hemos negado la entrada a puertos a la navegación civil y el acceso a lo que es suyo y con población rusa.
> Kaliningrado. Yo no sabía que existía hasta llegar a aquí. Supongo que una de las razones, como poco, para deshacer el reconocimiento oficial de Lituania esta semana.



Un poco de calma con estas cosas. Lo del reconocimiento oficial de Lituania... En realidad lo que se quiso discutir (fue una propuesta de un parlamentario ruso) fue la validez de la declaración de independencia de Lituania en el 91 y la aceptación de la independencia lituana por parte del gobierno de Gorbachov. El parlamentario puso un muy buen ejemplo: la independencia de Talufistan; si tu constitución no recoge la posibilidad de separación territorial, solo una reforma previa de esa constitución daría pie a una separación legalmente valida. En cualquier caso, 30 años mas tarde, si no se ponen los cañones a funcionar, me parece que es un debate bastante poco sustancial y practico.

Cierto es que a Rusia y a Bielorrusia una salida al mar por el oeste les vendría bien, pero tendrán que calcular el coste de conseguirla y el beneficio. No se que trafico mueven los puertos de Riga y Klaipeda, pero no puede ser muy grande en términos internacionales. Y aun con salida al Báltico, la salida del Báltico al mar del Norte "pasa por" Dinamarca y Suecia. Hasta cierto punto, también Alemania y Polonia la puede liar.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> He visto un video de un barco ucraniano en el estuario de Nicolallet atacado con fuego de cohetes multiples no le dan por poco, pero la pregunta es que impide a los rusos destruirlos en el puerto, o atacarlos con aviones o incluso con misiles antibuque desde su costa.
> 
> No entiendo como pueden aún flotar despues de 100 dias de guerra, y estando cercados a pocos km de distancia de las fuerzas rusas.
> 
> El video en cuestión. Se supone que es un buque de desembarco artillado.



Hay razones que desconocemos, pero podemos especular.

No hunden ese barco porque puede ser más interesante monitorizarlo e ir sabiendo desde dónde y quiénes le da las órdenes; o cuáles son sus vías de suministro de armas, equipamientos, etc.

En el fondo, tras una falta de "lógica", suele estar una estrategia para ir consiguiendo información.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Traducido: No me montes una revolución dentro que puede ser peor.



El tio ese siempre ha sido atlantista. Esas declaraciones suenan al converso que no quiere que le muevan la silla y se presenta de repente como más papista que el papa ....


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hay razones que desconocemos, pero podemos especular.
> 
> No hunden ese barco porque puede ser más interesante monitorizarlo e ir sabiendo desde dónde y quiénes le da las órdenes; o cuáles son sus vías de suministro de armas, equipamientos, etc.
> 
> *En el fondo, tras una falta de "lógica", suele estar una estrategia para ir consiguiendo información.*



El 99,9 % de las veces lo que hay es un inútil al mando tomando las decisiones.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero bueno....¿Que persiguen?. Hablo en serio, que son malos no cotiza pero no lo entiendo, que alguien me lo explique. Si,si, colapso, decrecimiento. A quien en concreto está destinado ¿todos un poco peor?
> 
> Muy, muy buen apunte, @mazuste.
> 
> *¿Por qué?*



El Oeste de USA esta con una sequia tremenda que afecta a los cultivos, tanto da que ponga en barbecho esa cantidad de tierra, la realidad es que muchas mas tierras necesitaran más de un par de años para recuperarse, eso si se termina la sequia.
No es cuestión de fertilizantes, es la imposibilidad de plantar en suelos tan secos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Arestovich es la version ucraniana del Niño Polla de Cosas Militares, joder. Ni puto caso.

Va de psicólogo de combate y de Maquiavelo de la batalla y es, literalmente, un puto actor... otro.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Dicen, los que parece que saben, que las últimas semanas van aclarando las observaciones.
Que Rusia sabía que EEUU/OTAN había tendido una trampa para osos como al 'correcaminos'
el Coyote. Y también preveía que habría sanciones monumentales a las puertas del infierno.
Por eso Rusia fue metiendo en la hucha de las reservas para el evento esos 600.000 millones.

Fue el reconocimiento de las repúblicas y de la 'operación' el pistoletazo de las previstas sanciones 
que, supuestamente, alejarán la mayor parte del comercio mundial del dólar. Y que piensan creará
las condiciones por las cuales la economía de EE.UU. se derrumbará, sin ninguna acción directa 
por parte de Rusia.

Con la economía de EE.UU. en el fango, Rusia conseguirá, entonces, las circunstancias favorables
que completarán con éxito sus objetivos declarados en Ucrania. Así que, en ese ralentí operativo
en Ucrania se irá completan el objetivo del 'no ultimátum' y deshaciendo la OTAN mientras el cambio
que se ha puesto en marcha a nivel mundial siga su curso para hacer lo suyo.

Dicen que Putin es muy bueno generando circunstancias especificas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Enfrentamiento visto en primera persona. Creo que todavía no ha salido.





Puede ser de cuando salieron las famosas imágenes de cuerpos a lo largo de la vía del tren


----------



## agricultura (11 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Creo que sale en el libro de Daniel Heidrick, "los instrumentos del imperio." Libro crítico, muy interesante sobre como la tecnología ha posibilitado la colonización, a menudo con desastrosas consecuencias.
> ... Finalmente ellos mismos abandonaron el mantenimiento de las líneas que había que reponer una y otra vez...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Un poco de calma con estas cosas. Lo del reconocimiento oficial de Lituania... En realidad lo que se quiso discutir (fue una propuesta de un parlamentario ruso) fue la validez de la declaración de independencia de Lituania en el 91 y la aceptación de la independencia lituana por parte del gobierno de Gorbachov. El parlamentario puso un muy buen ejemplo: la independencia de Talufistan; si tu constitución no recoge la posibilidad de separación territorial, solo una reforma previa de esa constitución daría pie a una separación legalmente valida. En cualquier caso, 30 años mas tarde, si no se ponen los cañones a funcionar, me parece que es un debate bastante poco sustancial y practico.
> 
> Cierto es que a Rusia y a Bielorrusia una salida al mar por el oeste les vendría bien, pero tendrán que calcular el coste de conseguirla y el beneficio. No se que trafico mueven los puertos de Riga y Klaipeda, pero no puede ser muy grande en términos internacionales. Y aun con salida al Báltico, la salida del Báltico al mar del Norte "pasa por" Dinamarca y Suecia. Hasta cierto punto, también Alemania y Polonia la puede liar.



La cosa es que quizás no sepas que no solo la flota miliatar, la flota civil tampoco puede acceder a los puertos que controla la OTAN:









Los buques rusos ya no podrán acceder a puertos de la Unión Europea - Cadena de Suministro


En total, Rusia cuenta con una flota de 2.873 buques que ya no podrán acceder a los puertos comunitarios.




www.cadenadesuministro.es





De ahí el problema con el barco iraní y los dos griegos.

Y calma toda. Lo negociarán, si les dejan.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> He visto un video de un barco ucraniano en el estuario de Nicolallet atacado con fuego de cohetes multiples no le dan por poco, pero la pregunta es que impide a los rusos destruirlos en el puerto, o atacarlos con aviones o incluso con misiles antibuque desde su costa.
> 
> No entiendo como pueden aún flotar despues de 100 dias de guerra, y estando cercados a pocos km de distancia de las fuerzas rusas.
> 
> El video en cuestión. Se supone que es un buque de desembarco artillado.



o por qué hay líneas férreas aún y puentes dejando entrar armas para los ucras.. Yo creo que la respuesta más lógica es la más simple, que los rusos -por las razones que sea- no dan para más. Los rusos están machacando a los ucras y se quedarán con todo lo que quieran, pero también están sufriendo y teniendo muchas bajas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Spetsnaz. "Don't worry. Wait for russians"








y entre las filas chechenas... pues a lo suyo, matar y bailar.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> La cosa es que quizás no sepas que no solo la flota miliatar, la flota civil tampoco puede acceder a los puertos que controla la OTAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba pensando en la marina mercante. Incluso si revientan Lituania y Letonia en un día, la semana que viene, no resolverían gran cosa desde un punto de vista de trafico marítimo. Para salir del Báltico tienen que pasar por los estrechos daneses.

Lo del Báltico como via marítima para los rusos es un marronazo, con guerra o sin guerra.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que parece que saben, que las últimas semanas van aclarando las observaciones.
> Que Rusia sabía que EEUU/OTAN había tendido una trampa para osos como al 'correcaminos'
> el Coyote. Y también preveía que habría sanciones monumentales a las puertas del infierno.
> Por eso Rusia fue metiendo en la hucha de las reservas para el evento esos 600.000 millones.
> ...



No creo que nadie en sus cabales se plantee ese tipo de cosas. Ese es el tipo de plan que maquinan fenómenos como Kagan, Nuland, Sullivan y este tipo de gente neolib salido de las aulas del Ivy League y que son auténticos descerebrados funcionales que convierten en mierda todo lo que tocan. O sea, planes que no dependen de ti, que dependen de que se alineen los astros para que salgan como tu quieres. Y los astros casi nunca se alinean.

Yo creo que el plan ruso es más modesto:

1.- Dejar Ucrania inservible para el propósito de la OTAN. Prácticamente conseguido.
2.- Tratar de echar después a la OTAN hasta el Elba. Cómo? Pasa al punto siguiente.
3.- Cortar toda relación comercial con Occidente (no gas, no oil, no uranio, no nada) y orientar su economía hacia Asia, Africa y Latinoamérica.

Así de simple. Como le vaya después a Occidente, sea bien o mal, no creo que les preocupe ni mucho ni poco, excepto en lo que afecta al punto 2, que será más factible cuanto más débiles estén los europeos, sobre todo los del este.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Necesitamos traductores de ruso


----------



## delhierro (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> o por qué hay líneas férreas aún y puentes dejando entrar armas para los ucras.. Yo creo que la respuesta más lógica es la más simple, que los rusos -por las razones que sea- no dan para más. Los rusos están machacando a los ucras y se quedarán con todo lo que quieran, pero también están sufriendo y teniendo muchas bajas.



La simple ya te la descarto yo. Pese a los rollos otanicos se les van a acabar los misiles , lanzan docenas de largo alcance cada dia. Y tienen un radio de dispersión de pocos metros. Con eso pueden destruir los puentes, o los barcos en puertos al 90%. Por eso lo veo raro. 

En crimea tienen aviones a montones ocn misiles antibuque, despegan vuelan bajo y los lanzan desde lejos. No se me pierdo, peor no es por falta de medios, han perdido poquisimos aviones desde que comenzo esto y luego esta que lo pueden hacer con misiles. El tema de los puentes tengo claro que es politico, impediria el trafico de mercancias y suministros civiles tambien. Pero lo de los barcos militares.....no se.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Que dice el chileno/USAno,residente en Ucrania, Gonzalo Lira, sobre cómo se tomará Odesa.
Opina que Rusia tomará Nicolaev con impetu, girará alrededor de Odesa hasta Transnistria,
fortificará la línea resultante y simplemente esperará que Odesa hable. Con bloqueo portuario
y sin reabastecimiento, Rusia se tomará todo el tiempo que quiera, como en Siria, y esperar
a Odesa, . Porque ahora que tienen una línea de suministro directa desde Rusia hasta Crimea
y hasta Kherson, pueden traer todas las fuerzas que necesiten para fortificar esa línea del sur 
y empujar hacia el norte desde allí hasta donde quieran. Al final Odessa se rinde sin necesidad 
de destruir la ciudad.... Eso es lo que dice:


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El latín se impuso en todo el occidente romano. Por eso las lenguas romances provienen del latín vulgar y no del clásico.
> En Hispania de hecho se hablaba un latín considerado arcaico por ser una de las provincias más antiguas.
> El sustrato prerromano en las lenguas romances es ínfimo, apenas un puñado de palabras.
> Lo que pasa es que vino el nacionalismo del XIX con sus fantasías del celtismo, el iberismo, el dacismo o lo que toque en cada país, todo para buscar y exagerar las diferencias nacionales reales o supuestas.



Roma, Roma, siempre Roma. 

Un imperio sanguinario y depredador. 

Hispania tenía una historia muy rica y variada antes de Roma.

Se desprecia y se ignora lo que se desconoce. 

Los arqueólogos apenas han rascado en los yacimientos celtas e iberos y lo peor de todo, no los comprenden.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086312
> 
> 
> El secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, dijo que Washington estaba "decidido" a mantener el statu quo de Taiwán y prometió fortalecer las capacidades de autodefensa de la isla en medio de las crecientes acciones "provocadoras y desestabilizadoras" de Beijing.



El cuota éste ya sólo puede ser mejorado en el cargo por una tía negra trans.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que parece que saben, que las últimas semanas van aclarando las observaciones.
> Que Rusia sabía que EEUU/OTAN había tendido una trampa para osos como al 'correcaminos'
> el Coyote. Y también preveía que habría sanciones monumentales a las puertas del infierno.
> Por eso Rusia fue metiendo en la hucha de las reservas para el evento esos 600.000 millones.
> ...



Ahi hay mucho de wishful thinking, de a ver si suena la flauta y de pajillerismo. En el "los que parece que saben" puede estar metido desde Gonzalo Lira hasta Pepe Escobar.

Lo que esta claro (hechos objetivos) es que los rusos, gracias a su chusmesco servicio de inteligencia "civil", calcularon mal el inicio de la guerra (yo diría que MUY mal). Los ucranianos han calculado mal todo el rato el apoyo real que iban a recibir y están recibiendo (me juego los huevos a que *Elensky veia a la OTAN entrando en carros de fuego a poner orden en el pais). Los americanos han calculado mal los efectos de las sanciones. Los europeos no han calculado una mierda, pero eso no es nuevo a estas alturas.

A partir de ahi, todo dios esta maniobrando como puede y le dejan. Y luego esta la claque de Twitter y los "expertos", montándose sus novelas, tanto militares como geoestrategicas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Rusia y Turquía han discutido en las últimas semanas el proceso de trasladar las empresas rusas sancionadas de Europa a la jurisdicción turca, informa Yeniçağ.

En particular, como descubrieron los periodistas de la edición turca, 43 empresas rusas incluida Gazprom planean trasladar su sede de los países de la UE a Estambul.
Se espera que el proceso comience en julio.

Además, antes de la visita del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, una delegación rusa llegó a Turquía para discutir las condiciones preliminares para el traslado de oficinas de empresas rusas desde Europa.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La simple ya te la descarto yo. Pese a los rollos otanicos se les van a acabar los misiles , lanzan docenas de largo alcance cada dia. Y tienen un radio de dispersión de pocos metros. Con eso pueden destruir los puentes, o los barcos en puertos al 90%. Por eso lo veo raro.
> 
> En crimea tienen aviones a montones ocn misiles antibuque, despegan vuelan bajo y los lanzan desde lejos. No se me pierdo, peor no es por falta de medios, han perdido poquisimos aviones desde que comenzo esto y luego esta que lo pueden hacer con misiles. El tema de los puentes tengo claro que es politico, impediria el trafico de mercancias y suministros civiles tambien. Pero lo de los barcos militares.....no se.



Puede ser también. Pero yo creo que en lo militar simplemente van centrándose en donde tienen las prioridades, y el resto lo van dejando para economizar sus recursos humanos y materiales.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que dice el chileno/USAno,residente en Ucrania, Gonzalo Lira, sobre cómo se tomará Odesa.
> Opina que Rusia tomará Nicolaev con impetu, girará alrededor de Odesa hasta Transnistria,
> fortificará la línea resultante y simplemente esperará que Odesa hable. Con bloqueo portuario
> y sin reabastecimiento, Rusia se tomará todo el tiempo que quiera, como en Siria, y esperar
> ...



Gonzalo Lira es un fantoche de tomo y lomo. De gente como Lira sacan los otaneros el aire para sobrevivir entre invención e invención de Arestovich.

Yo lo pongo al nivel de Pepe Escobar: un fabulista, lo cual tiene su merito, siempre que no se pierda de vista el genero que ambos trabajan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Los países europeos tendrán que construir terminales para recibir GNL, así como firmar contratos a largo plazo con los Estados Unidos para su compra - Hoxtin, asesor senior de seguridad energética del Departamento de Estado. 
Washington y Bruselas planean aumentar los suministros de GNL de EE. UU. a Europa en 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos para finales de esta década.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Roma, Roma, siempre Roma.
> 
> Un imperio sanguinario y depredador.
> 
> ...



Existe un tácito acuerdo para silenciar la historia pre-romana en España. No interesa que se sepa que en Iberia había una civilización anterior, nuestras verdaderas raices y algo que nos uniría de forma absoluta. Los tiros van por ahí, el globalismo no quiere naciones con raices. Además de que para los nacionalismos disgregadores de este país, la cultura iberica pre-romana es un grano gigante en su culo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Roma, Roma, siempre Roma.



Porque Roma es eterna. Son las bases de nuestra civilización.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que parece que saben, que las últimas semanas van aclarando las observaciones.
> Que Rusia sabía que EEUU/OTAN había tendido una trampa para osos como al 'correcaminos'
> el Coyote. Y también preveía que habría sanciones monumentales a las puertas del infierno.
> Por eso Rusia fue metiendo en la hucha de las reservas para el evento esos 600.000 millones.
> ...



Yo creo que en el tema económico han sucedido varias cosas. El Banco central ruso se preparó para sanciones duras después de la experiencia de hace una década. Los rusos no se esperaban semejante respuesta económica de USA/EU, la prueba es la cantidad de dinero que se han dejado robar como tontos. Que el resultado final hay sido una apreciación del Rublo y resistencia de la economía rusa es algo que ni esperaban en USA ni en Rusia.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay ciudades romanas en Hispania fundadas desde cero, por legionarios licenciados, anteriores a Corduba, las ciudades griegas de Ampurias y Rosas tampoco fueron las primeras en conseguir la nacionalidad romana, hablando de ciudades iberas Castulo seria una de las mas grandes, junto con Arse-Saguntum y algunas otras, pero al ser la capital de la tribu ibera mas rica y poderosa, tuvieron el detalle, aunque todo es discutible, los oretanos fueron aliados de Anibal, que incluso llego a casarse con una princesa ibera de la ciudad y Roma no solo no los castigo, los premio.
> 
> PD- Hay muchos municipios romanos de epoca imperial en Hispania, de los que no conocemos ni su nombre, no han aparecido las inscripciones que nos hagan salir de dudas.



Siguiendo con Cástulo hace 4-5 años la diputación de Jaén organizaba los Sábados unas visitas guiadas en las que te explicaban el yacimiento de pe a pa y el guía era el director de la excavación en persona, Marcelo Castro, que aparte de saber de lo que hablaba y ser un apasionado del tema era de esos que saben transmitirlo. Un lujo....no sé si las seguirán haciendo.

Castro fué el excavador del llamado "mosaico de las cuatro estaciones" o los "amores" que es de los mas espectaculares descubiertos en España, sólo por eso vale la pena la visita...el que viva en Gandalucía, claro...

MOSAICO DE LOS AMORES, en Cástulo (Jaén)


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ahi hay mucho de wishful thinking, de a ver si suena la flauta y de pajillerismo. En el "los que parece que saben" puede estar metido desde Gonzalo Lira hasta Pepe Escobar.
> 
> Lo que esta claro (hechos objetivos) es que los rusos, gracias a su chusmesco servicio de inteligencia "civil", calcularon mal el inicio de la guerra (yo diría que MUY mal). Los ucranianos han calculado mal todo el rato el apoyo real que iban a recibir y están recibiendo (me juego los huevos a que *Elensky veia a la OTAN entrando en carros de fuego a poner orden en el pais). *Los americanos han calculado mal los efectos de las sanciones.* Los europeos no han calculado una mierda, pero eso no es nuevo a estas alturas.
> 
> A partir de ahi, todo dios esta maniobrando como puede y le dejan. Y luego esta la claque de Twitter y los "expertos", montándose sus novelas, tanto militares como geoestrategicas.



Los americanos han calculao mal todo en este asunto. Para resarcirse ya están planeando la guerra con Argelia (aliado ruso-chino)... que será otra cagada igual o peor. Lo de España y el Sahara no es casualidad.

Estos tios necesitan el mundo en llamas porque con el mundo en orden los chinos les adelantan por la derecha y les arrancan los retrovisores. La única manera que tienen de entorpecer su desarrollo es sembrar el caos en medio mundo y a eso se dedican.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Porque Roma es eterna. Son las bases de nuestra civilización.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de detener nuestra ofensiva usando municiones de racimo e incendiarias en Izyum. 
Hoy nos adentramos en una zona boscosa al norte de la ciudad. Sea como fuere, la ofensiva de las tropas rusas no se detendrá.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Como muchos ya sabrán mañana 12 de junio se celebra el Día de Rusia donde se conmemora el nacimiento de la Federación de Rusia tras la disolución de la URSS. Y ya se empiezan a ver los preparativos y algunos actos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jun 2022)

*¿Pedro Sánchez con Zelenski en Madrid?*

El presidente del gobierno español Pedro Sánchez, por presiones de EEUU, ha invitado al presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, a la cumbre de la OTAN, convocada para el 30 de junio próximo. Ante la noticia, la izquierda ha comenzado visiblemente a reaccionar de forma distinta a la que provocó el presidente ucraniano con su escandalosa comparecencia por videoconferencia el martes 5 de abril, ante el Congreso de los Diputados, cuando comparó la intervención rusa para “desnazificar” Ucrania con el bombardeo sobre Guernika por la Legión Cóndor de la Alemania nazi en 1937. Tal vezZelenski ignora el gran apoyo que Rusia (entonces la URSS) prestó a la II República española, ahogada en sangre por el franquismo, con la participación de la Alemania nazi y el fascista Mussolini, cuya victoria dio alas a Hitler para poner en marcha sus planes imperialistas y comenzar la 2ª Guerra Mundial. Su arrogante caradura teatral se alarga hasta Washington, con escala en Bruselas. Un insulto a la II Republica española y a la inteligencia, ante el cual la izquierda parlamentaria no supo reaccionar, dando así pábulo al neofranquisimo de VOX y del PP.

Quienes soportamos las escandalosas mentiras de esta “guerra híbrida”, montada por EEUU, Reino Unido y la OTAN, vemos indignados cómoel Imperio ha logrado arrastrar a las democracias occidentales a su política belicista y a un control mediático absoluto, sirviéndose deUcrania para avasallar y acorralara Rusia, tergiversando y ocultando la historia política de Ucrania desde el golpe de Estado neonazi de febrero de 2014.

Como ha señalado certeramente el historiador y analista Higinio Polo _“Zelenski es un hombre que persigue a la izquierda ucraniana y ha convertido a su país en una colonia de Estados Unidos; abonando la xenofobia, y cuyo gobierno permite espeluznantes escenas de linchamientos contra numerosos ciudadanos ucranianos, señalados por ser merodeadores, espías, traidores, prorrusos, gitanos o víctimas de cualquier otra acusación. Zelenski ha condecorado a jefes militares de batallones nazis y convive con la incorporación de sus unidades al ejército ucraniano: muchas de las armas enviadas por el gobierno español caerán en manos de esos paramilitares. Zelenski, en fin, ha continuado el acoso y bombardeo contra la población civil del Donbás antes de que se iniciase la intervención rusa de febrero de 2022”_ [1],

Efectivamente la guerra civil en Ucrania, teledirigida desde Washington, comenzó mucho antes del 24 de febrero, ninguneando a una Rusia que desde diciembre de 2021, había venido reclamando la aplicación de la salida pactada en los Acuerdos de Minsk 1 (septiembre de 2014) y Minsk 2 (febrero de 2015), salida que boicoteó el gobierno de Ucrania porque bloqueaba la estrategia de agresión de EEUU contra Rusia. El actual envío de armamento en cantidades masivas no es para ayudar a la población ucraniana sino para burlar la operación rusa de “desmilitarizar y desnazificar” Ucrania que, de fracasar, abriría las puertas al ascenso del neofascismo en la Unión Europea.

En nombre de la OTAN y con el objetivo de unir a Occidente contra Rusia, elactor Zelenskirepresenta cínicamente el papel de víctima, exigiendo el envío de más y más armas y la imposición de sanciones económicas a Rusia. Poco le importan los miles de jóvenes ucranianos que perderán la vida por defender la estrategia norteamericana imperialista. Ningún reparo a las consecuencias de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia, que revierten contra la Unión Europea y quiebran la economía mundial.

Zelenski no es más que un títere en manos de EEUU y no debe ser invitado. Como buen actor, representa de maravilla la estrategia criminal de EEUU y la OTAN, siguiendo la doctrina del siniestro consejero de seguridad norteamericano Zbigniew Brzezinski, quien -para detener el declive de la superpotencia- aconsejaba financiar destacamentos de mercenarios de ideología nazi, sustitutos de los marines norteamericanos como bien explica el ex coronel norteamericano y senador Michael Black: _“Nosotros _[los norteamericanos]_ empezamos esa guerra _[d_e Siria_]_. Nuestro objetivo era derrocar al gobierno legítimo de Siria, y para ello empleamos a soldados sustitutos que eran los más viles de todos los terroristas. Algo muy parecido está ocurriendo ahora mismo en Ucrania.”_ [2]

La izquierda debe oponerse a esa irresponsabledecisión de Pedro Sánchez impuesta desde la Embajada norteamericana, responsabilidad que recae en los socios de su gobierno. Es la oportunidad para Unidas Podemos de recuperar la dignidad que perdió en el Parlamento al aplaudir equivocadamente a Zelenski en la videoconferencia de abril.

Y en la hipótesis de una negativa de Sánchez, Unidas Podemos debe abandonar amablemente el gobierno, sin necesidad de ocasionar una crisis que obligue a unas Elecciones Generales, ya que puede seguir apoyando con sus votos parlamentarios la aprobación de leyes favorables a la clase trabajadora e incluso unos Presupuestos del Estado más sociales. Unidas Podemos tiene que dar un serio aviso en el Consejo de Ministros, con los argumentos que justifican rechazar la invitación al tragicómico Zelenski a la cumbredel 30 de junio en Madrid. Es mucho lo que Europa y el mundo se juegan en este conflicto de Ucrania. La ciudadanía no debe ser arrastrada por la espiral belicista de la OTAN.

Con esta decisión, los partidos que integran Unidas Podemos saldrían fortalecidos, generando una corriente de entusiasmo y de confianza en sus dirigentes, pues muchos electores decepcionados ya piensan que el sillón ministerial prevalece sobre la vocación transformadora de la izquierda.

El grupo de analistas anti-OTAN que emite este modesto Comunicado a todos los demócratas, apoya toda iniciativa que induzca al gobierno de España aapostar por el fin de la guerra en Ucrania, por el desarme nuclear, por la retirada de armamento atómico norteamericano y por el desmantelamiento de sus bases militaresde una Europa que ha de ser independiente de EEUU y que permita la negociación de un nuevo esquema de seguridad para el mundo, porque la seguridad y la paz no pueden ser sólo privilegio de algunos países, sino un objetivo compartido entodo el planeta.

_Hacemos público este Comunicado para una recogida de firmas, animando a la ciudadanía a que se movilice en la contraCumbre que están organizando las Plataformas anti-OTAN, a las que nos unimos desde la base, sumando nuestras fuerzas._

En Madrid, a 31de mayo de 2022


----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cortar toda relación comercial con Occidente (no gas, no oil, no uranio, no nada) y orientar su economía hacia Asia, Africa y Latinoamérica.



Si, eso es una estrategia cojonuda, tienes recursos y no los puedes vender. Quedas en manos de China como único comprador de peso, con eventuales compras de India y de Turquía. Lo de cortar la relación comercial con Europa es la pesadilla de Rusia. 

África y Latinoamérica las dos son exportadoras de recursos, así que poco negocio ahí. A lo mejor le vendes armas a Venezuela o a Cuba, pero no les puedes vender gas, y petróleo ya tiene Venezuela. África no necesita energía, y los países africanos enemigos de occidente con quien tienen buenos tratos es con China.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que parece que saben, que las últimas semanas van aclarando las observaciones.
> Que Rusia sabía que EEUU/OTAN había tendido una trampa para osos como al 'correcaminos'
> el Coyote. Y también preveía que habría sanciones monumentales a las puertas del infierno.
> Por eso Rusia fue metiendo en la hucha de las reservas para el evento esos 600.000 millones.
> ...



Ummm. Mis pensamientos no valen nada pero ¿No veis muy cronometrado el mantenimiento del rublo?. Va bajando, escalonadamente. Pero sobre todo, cronometradamente, no hay escalones.

Apuntado de lecturas antiguas. Al ver lo que pasó en China con las confiscaciones de capital, incluido el privado, encargaron un informe de situación.

Con el grano, la UE anda histérica por comprarlo, mientras al otro lado del mar no lo cultivan. Fracasado elevó un cambio en la UE en la ley de agricultura para poder cultivar los campos en barbecho.

Argel no nos vendió (fue de las primeras cosas raras) pollos de engorde. Esa memoria selectiva es el legado de Jarella, algunos viejos del hilo del coronavirus me entenderán.

Toda América guarda sus granos desde muy pronto, han estado avispadísimos. En China hay una ley (de Jabiertzo) que obliga a poner en cultivo todas las tierras que se van a destinar a industria o a vivienda. La gente la sigue y denuncia en redes cuando no se cumple (Casi no han erradicado el hambre) y la gente se indigna, publica en redes los incumplimientos y obligan a cumplir, recogido por la ley.

La India, cuando cerro las exportaciones de grano, publicó específicamente que era para dar de comer a los suyos *y a sus aliados*. Cosa que no entiendo porque deben ser deficitarios.

Y con el grano Putin dice que negociación, el payaso que nein y además ha debido quemar granos en la zona del Donbas al abandonarla(Putin dixit)


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, eso es una estrategia cojonuda, tienes recursos y no los puedes vender. Quedas en manos de China como único comprador de peso, con eventuales compras de India y de Turquía. Lo de cortar la relación comercial con Europa es la pesadilla de Rusia.
> 
> África y Latinoamérica las dos son exportadoras de recursos, así que poco negocio ahí. A lo mejor le vendes armas a Venezuela o a Cuba, pero no les puedes vender gas, y petróleo ya tiene Venezuela. África no necesita energía, y los países africanos enemigos de occidente con quien tienen buenos tratos es con China.



China, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Camboya, Pakistan .... Lo que se va producir en los próximos 100 años es el desarrollo económico e industrial de todos esos paises hasta nuestro nivel. Y la energía necesaria para ello va a salir de Rusia. Un mercado muchísimo mayor que el europeo.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Vamos que te parece mal que la Union Europea avise a Argelia que si va en contra de los intereses economicos de un miembro, *habran represalias !!!. *
> 
> PD- Argelia si esta rabiosa con Marruecos, que lo solucione en el campo de batalla o que se coma con patatas a los saharauis comunistas, les ofrezca la nacionalidad y cupones para el sorteo de la ONCE.



Argelia ha sido amenazada y sus enemigos son recompensados por la UE, es lógico que se cabree. La actitud de la UE es lógica dada su manera de comportarse, cree que Argelia es presa fácil tras el fiasco de Ucrania. Siria también era presa fácil, y ya ve que se revuelve. España está del lado equivocado, ahora mismo las potencias centroeuropeas són terriblemente débiles, es la hora de hacer sangre desde el Mediterráneo, retomar el trabajo de Nerón y someter definitivamente a los bárbaros para evitar que nos vuelvan a meter en una Edad Media.
Hay dos opciones, someterse a los bárbaros y garantizar al menos diez generaciones de caos y la vuelta a los estamentos, o volver a la civilización a costa de sólo un par de generaciones mutiladas. El gobierno y sus amos tienen claro su bando.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, eso es una estrategia cojonuda, tienes recursos y no los puedes vender. Quedas en manos de China como único comprador de peso, con eventuales compras de India y de Turquía. Lo de cortar la relación comercial con Europa es la pesadilla de Rusia.
> 
> África y Latinoamérica las dos son exportadoras de recursos, así que poco negocio ahí. A lo mejor le vendes armas a Venezuela o a Cuba, pero no les puedes vender gas, y petróleo ya tiene Venezuela. África no necesita energía, y los países africanos enemigos de occidente con quien tienen buenos tratos es con China.



Hace veinte años China era una sociedad que no podía consumir lo que producía. Ahora busca clientes, y tiene la capacidad de crearlos sin deuda.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Ahora ya no vamos ganando y ellos no tienen prisa...Quien lo iba a saber...

* "Las estrategias y tácticas de los rusos son completamente diferentes ahora.*
_* Están teniendo mucho más éxito", dijo. "Tienen más recursos que nosotros *_
*y ellos no tienen prisa".*
washington post


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Pasa el tiempo y asistimos a otra sesión de la antigua performance “muerte del tanque" con otro grupo de argumentos de que "en la guerra moderna, un tanque ya no es util".

Sí, por supuesto, a medida que se desarrollan las armas, aumentan los requisitos para la seguridad de los tanques, pero la esencia no cambia: el tanque sigue siendo el arma mejor protegida y mejor armada en el campo de batalla. Y la más maniobrable: puede darse el lujo de moverse en condiciones que para los vehículos blindados ligeros significan una probabilidad casi garantizada de perder el vehículo.

El tanque puede resistir muchos más golpes de armas más serias que cualquier otro vehículo de combate, mientras que si la unidad de tanque está bien preparada, el enemigo que abre fuego morirá a continuación.

En general, nada nuevo. Los tanques ya han sido enterrados: en la década de 1930 con la llegada de los cañones antitanque, en la década de 1940 con la llegada de los lanzagranadas de mano masivos, en la década de 1950 con la llegada de las armas nucleares, en la década de 1960 con la llegada de las armas antitanque masivas, misiles guiados por otros tanques en la década de 1970, helicópteros de ataque, y así sucesivamente. ¿Qué significa? Esto significa que se deben mejorar los carros, consiguiendo mejores blindajes, sistemas de protección activa, nuevos medios de observación, nuevas oportunidades de interacción tanto dentro de la unidad como con otro tipo de armas, etc.

Esto significa que los operarios deben estar bien entrenados. Y el tanque como poderoso vehículo blindado de combate con armas pesadas, sigue siendo relevante ahora y lo seguirá siendo en el futuro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

El comandante del grupo táctico-operativo ucraniano "Norte" Dmitry Krasilnikov habló sobre la situación en el frente:

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania están experimentando una escasez de sistemas de artillería de largo alcance.

La artillería rusa ara las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y domina el campo de batalla.

En medio día llegan de 2 a 4 mil proyectiles de artillería a las posiciones ucranianas.

Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren graves pérdidas por el fuego de la artillería rusa.

Los golpes constantes desmotivan incluso a los mejores luchadores ucranianos en 2-3 días.

La desmotivación de la infantería conduce a la interrupción de las misiones de combate.

Para cambiar la situación, se necesitan nuevas entregas de armas de los países occidentales.

@anna_noticias


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> China, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Camboya, Pakistan .... Lo que se va producir en los próximos 100 años es el desarrollo económico e industrial de todos esos paises hasta nuestro nivel. Y la energía necesaria para ello va a salir de Rusia. Un mercado muchísimo mayor que el europeo.



El problema vuestro es que hacéis las cosas mediante la cuenta de la vieja, así luego ocurre lo que ocurre

Es como si tienes una tienda y decides de repente vender solo a la mitad del barrio....lo normal es que te vayas a la ruina, dado que no puedes controlar lo que hacen otros, como lo van a hacer y qué van a decidir


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El Oeste de USA esta con una sequia tremenda que afecta a los cultivos, tanto da que ponga en barbecho esa cantidad de tierra, la realidad es que muchas mas tierras necesitaran más de un par de años para recuperarse, eso si se termina la sequia.
> No es cuestión de fertilizantes, es la imposibilidad de plantar en suelos tan secos.



Sequías en EEUU, se me ha venido a la cabeza "Las uvas de la ira". Excelente relato de Steimbeck, gran película de Ford. Pero en esta hambruna que nos acecha, hay más manos que las de Ceres en el caldo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Noticias de Zaporozhye liberada.

1. El idioma ruso se convertirá en el idioma estatal en Zaporozhye.
2. Se puede utilizar el idioma ucraniano.
3. Se declaran festivos del 11 al 13 de junio.
4. Las celebraciones del Día de Rusia se llevarán a cabo en Melitopol y Berdyansk.
5. Los primeros pasaportes rusos se emitieron en Melitopol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

El juicio sobre los criminales de guerra ucranianos del regimiento nazi "Azov" y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se llevará a cabo a fines de junio en la ciudad de Mariupol. Los preparativos para el proceso ya están en marcha.

Será el primer tribunal para criminales de guerra ucranianos en el territorio de la RPD (sin contar el juicio ya pasado de 3 mercenarios extranjeros). Hasta el final del verano, se llevarán a cabo varios juicios de criminales de guerra ucranianos en la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A los que llevan desde hace un par de días o más hablando en cada página de economía, en temas que ni se relacionan con Rusia o Ucrania, y justificando el salario del usuario alfonbass, recordaros que existe un subforo general de economía: Economía
> 
> y en el interior del mismo, con chincheta, un hilo más específico sobre las consecuencias económicas de la guerra en Ucrania. Saludos.
> 
> ...



A ver, un conflicto, sea de la indole que sea, no son solo "batallitas", la economía tiene mucho que decir, además, y esto creo que tiene mucho que ver, esto no es un conflicto "izquierda derecha", pero si lo es "control estatal versus más libertad para la gente sin el control del mismo", esa es la cuestión que más me precocupa y es que, si lo que gana es una tesis de que todo lo tiene que controlar un estado, en Europa estamos perdidos, porque ya sufrimos mucho, de hecho

Ah! y la próxima vez, citame, que no muerdo y adoro el debate


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Roma, Roma, siempre Roma.
> 
> Un imperio sanguinario y depredador.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano ha afirmado que no se está preparando el juicio de un mercenario surcoreano en la república popular de Donetsk. Se refería al juicio de un mercenario surcoreano en Corea del Sur que regresó de Ucrania a Corea, donde se enfrenta a una condena en virtud del artículo 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Existe un tácito acuerdo para silenciar la historia pre-romana en España. No interesa que se sepa que en Iberia había una civilización anterior, nuestras verdaderas raices y algo que nos uniría de forma absoluta. Los tiros van por ahí, el globalismo no quiere naciones con raices. Además de que para los nacionalismos disgregadores de este país, la cultura iberica pre-romana es un grano gigante en su culo.



Muy unidos no estaríamos que dábamos los mejores mercenarios del continente. Pero desde luego algo hacíamos aparte de matar a todo lo que se moviera, restos de fenicios y griegos comerciando con nosotros hay hasta en los lugares más remotos. Y artesanía ibérica se ha encontrado en el este del Mediterráneo.


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Los militares ucranianos lanzaron ataques contra Makiivka y el distrito de Yasynuvata de la República Popular de Donetsk - TVTB

Militantes ucranianos bombardearon una subestación de 330kV en la calle Magistralnaya de Makiivka, los especialistas están trabajando en el lugar.

Un edificio residencial en la calle Zapadnaya, cerca de Yasynuvata, está en llamas como resultado de un ataque en Vasylivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jun 2022)

jojojojo.....









Ukraine forces outgunned up to 40 to one by Russian forces, intelligence report reveals


<strong>Exclusive</strong>: Grinding conflict in east is ‘seriously demoralising’ Ukrainian forces, dossier says




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

El corresponsal @anna_news muestra a los cosacos felicitando a las AFU en el Día de Rusia

Los cosacos del 6º regimiento del LNR NM trabajan con obuses 2A65 Msta-B y artillería de cohetes BM-21 Grad sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Vrubovka.

Vídeo - Voenkor l Z l Lisitsyn 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

En el Día de Rusia, se incorporarán 2 submarinos, un dragaminas, una corbeta y 2 barcos de investigación para la Armada.

La ceremonia de los submarinos diesel-eléctricos del proyecto 677 "Vólogda" y "Yaroslavl", el dragaminas del proyecto 12700 "Polyarny", la corbeta del proyecto 20385 "Razumny", así como de los barcos de investigación del proyecto 03182r "Leonid Bekrenev" y " Boris Bobkov" para La Flota Naval (Armada) de la Federación Rusa se llevará a cabo el Día de Rusia en las empresas de construcción naval del país, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Joder, otra. Muertos, en hispanistán estamos todos muertos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guerras.

Hay una teoría que espero no suene racista, no es mi intención. Al haber padecido tantas guerras y morir tantos hombres en combate, (recordemos los millones de soldados rusos muertos en las guerras mundiales , etc), los pocos que sobreviven eligen como compañeras para formar una familia a quienes les parecen más guapas e inteligentes. Las guerras suelen matar más hombres que mujeres. Se notó mucho en España tras la guerra civil.

Esa es la teoría.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Si no les dejan vender gas, montan invernaderos en verano y hasta en invierno transformando energía en luz. Si es que tiene hasta centrales nucleares....


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Makeyevka. Llegadas fuertes, hay incendios.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

*Un residente de Kiev fue detenido por hacer llamadas telefónicas (¡!) con conocidos en las que cuestionaba los "asesinatos y violaciones" de la población local*

Así lo informó la fiscalía de Kiev:

_"La Fiscalía del Distrito de Podil demostró que entre marzo y abril el hombre, siendo consciente del hecho de la ocupación temporal por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas de nuestro Estado, en conversaciones telefónicas con ciudadanos de Ucrania negó hechos de asesinato y violación de civiles ucranianos por parte de militares rusos, así como la comisión de delitos en los territorios temporalmente ocupados, lo que puede considerarse una negación de la agresión armada de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania, que comenzó en 2014". El veredicto del Tribunal de Distrito de Podilsky declaró al hombre culpable en virtud de la parte 1 del artículo 436-2 del Código Penal y lo condenó a un castigo en forma de arresto._

Negó por Teléfono las mentiras de la defensora del pueblo ucraniana Denisova, despedida por mentir, y acabó entre rejas. ¡Esto es Ucrania!









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema vuestro es que hacéis las cosas mediante la cuenta de la vieja, así luego ocurre lo que ocurre
> 
> *Es como si tienes una tienda y decides de repente vender solo a la mitad del barrio....lo normal es que te vayas a la ruina, dado que no puedes controlar lo que hacen otros, como lo van a hacer y qué van a decidir*



Es que sucede que tras 400 años de dominio occidental, el resto del mundo está hasta los cojones esperando la oportunidad de escapar del cepo. Y esa oportunidad está llegando.

Para que te hagas una idea de que es el dominio occidental, hace poco Bélgica devolvió los restos de Patrice Lumumba al Congo. Unos dientes y las falanges de unos dedos. Lo que quedó después de que lo torturaran, asesinaran e hicieran desaparecer en ácido sulfúrico.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que sucede que tras 400 años de dominio occidental, el resto del mundo está hasta los cojones esperando la oportunidad de escapar del cepo. Y esa oportunidad está llegando.



De qué cepo hablas...?

EDITO:

Además, incluir en el mismo post una especie de "acuerdo por el que occidente" impone una especie de....cepo? al mismo tiempo que se dice que alguien debe consumir qué, comprar a quien y actuar asi...hablando de MILLONES DE PERSONAS que viven en Asia, como si "estar hasta los cojones", puera algo que se pudiera cuantizar en tantas personas es, no solo absurdo sino incoherente completamente


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De qué cepo hablas...?




Para que te hagas una idea de que es el dominio occidental, hace poco Bélgica devolvió los restos de Patrice Lumumba al Congo. Unos dientes y las falanges de unos dedos. Lo que quedó después de que lo torturaran, asesinaran e hicieran desaparecer su cuerpo en ácido sulfúrico.

Poniéndonos menos trágicos, del cepo por el cual te quitan la pasta del banco si no obedeces, por ejemplo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

TOS-1 "Solntsepyok" vuelve al negocio después de una reparación


----------



## brus (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, eso es una estrategia cojonuda, tienes recursos y no los puedes vender. Quedas en manos de China como único comprador de peso, con eventuales compras de India y de Turquía. Lo de cortar la relación comercial con Europa es la pesadilla de Rusia.
> 
> África y Latinoamérica las dos son exportadoras de recursos, así que poco negocio ahí. A lo mejor le vendes armas a Venezuela o a Cuba, pero no les puedes vender gas, y petróleo ya tiene Venezuela. África no necesita energía, y los países africanos enemigos de occidente con quien tienen buenos tratos es con China.




China importa tanto petróleo como Europa unos 12 millones de barriles al día, la zona de Asia-Pacífico importa 9 millones al día, la India 5, Singapur 3. Ni que decir que independientemente de la guerra Europa iba a reducir su consumo de petróleo. La UE le compraba a Rusia antes de la guerra unos 2 millones de petróleo al día más 1,6 millones en productos refinados. Es decir, que en el caso del petróleo se trata de colocar 3 millones de petroleo al dia en un mercado que fuera de la UE mueve solo entre los más grandes 18 millones de barriles al día (cifras excluídas USA y UK). Yo creo que Rusia no lo tiene tan mal. Lo que vamos jodidos somos nosotros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

A la entrada de Mariupol, la escultura con el nombre de la ciudad fue repintada con el color de la bandera rusa.

Las letras fueron repintadas de "amarillo-negro" ucraniano a los colores blanco-azul-rojo del tricolor ruso. Además se eliminaron el escudo de armas ucraniano de la ciudad y la fecha de su fundación.

Anteriormente Readovka informó que también se instaló un letrero con el tricolor ruso en la entrada de Melitopol. Además estaba escrito "Rusia para siempre".


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

El CEO del fabricante de aviones turco Baykar Makina, Selçuk Bayraktar, ha publicado fotos del primer prototipo totalmente equipado del UAV supersónico furtivo Bayraktar Kızıelma (manzana roja).

Kızıelma se está desarrollando como uno de los UAV en el marco del gran proyecto MIUS - Combat Unmanned Aircraft Complex. Se supone que estos drones estarán equipados con motores ucranianos: AI-25TLT y AI-332F.


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Elfos



No hay elfos allí


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hay razones que desconocemos, pero podemos especular.
> 
> No hunden ese barco porque puede ser más interesante monitorizarlo e ir sabiendo desde dónde y quiénes le da las órdenes; o cuáles son sus vías de suministro de armas, equipamientos, etc.
> 
> En el fondo, tras una falta de "lógica", suele estar una estrategia para ir consiguiendo información.



No veo nada de eso en el vídeo. Veo un _collage_ de imágenes que puede ser cualquier cosa, de hecho aparece una fragata tipo _Oliver Hazard Perry _siendo atacada al menos dos veces, en lo que parecen ser ejercicios SINKEX.

Canta a fake-propaganda occidental.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El Oeste de USA esta con una sequia tremenda que afecta a los cultivos, tanto da que ponga en barbecho esa cantidad de tierra, la realidad es que muchas mas tierras necesitaran más de un par de años para recuperarse, eso si se termina la sequia.
> No es cuestión de fertilizantes, es la imposibilidad de plantar en suelos tan secos.



Lo que no se entiende es que el Biden diga que "habrá escasez de alimentos",
y después subvencione para que no se siembre. Algo no carbura bien ahí. 
Agemás, si hay problemas de sequía ¿Para qué sembrar en algo baldio?
¿Para que subvencionar el barbecho? Lo dicho: eso huele a pescado.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende es que el Biden diga que "habrá escasez de alimentos",
> y después subvencione para que no se siembre. Algo no carbura bien ahí.
> Agemás, si hay problemas de sequía ¿Para qué sembrar en algo baldío?
> ¿Para que subvencionar el barbecho? Lo dicho: eso huele a pescado.



Además, en las redes parece que también se preocupan al respecto 
y andan recopilando para ver si tantos "incidentes" son casuales...
Parece que Estados Unidos está teniendo muchos "accidentes"

28 de mayo, Forsman Farms Minnesota quemada, uno de los mayores productores de huevos.
3 de febrero: La planta de procesamiento de Wisconsin River Meats es destruida por un incendio en Mauston, Wisconsin.
➖Feb 15: La empresa Bonanza Meat Company arde en llamas en El Paso, Texas.
➖22 de febrero: La planta de procesamiento de alimentos Shearer's Foods explota en Hermiston, Oregón.
➖22 de febrero: Un incendio destruye la planta de carne Deli Star en Fayetteville, Illinois.
➖17 de marzo: La planta de alimentos Nestlé sufre grandes daños en un incendio y la nueva producción queda destruida Jonesboro, Arkansas.
➖Marzo 19: El centro de distribución de alimentos de Walmart se incendia en Plainfield, Indiana.
➖Marzo 24: Gran incendio en la planta de patatas McCrum en Belfast, Maine.
➖Marzo 29: La despensa de alimentos de Maricopa se incendia destruyendo 50.000 libras de alimentos en Maricopa, Arizona.
➖Marzo 31: Fábrica de cebollas Rio Fresh dañada por un incendio en San Juan, Texas.
➖13 de abril: Un incendio destruye el mercado de carne de vacuno y cerdo de East Conway en Conway, New Hampshire.
➖Abril 14: La planta de procesamiento de alimentos Taylor Farms arde en Salinas, California.
➖El 19 de abril: Azure Standard el principal distribuidor independiente de alimentos orgánicos y saludables del país, fue destruido por un incendio en Dufur, Oregón
➖21 de abril: un avión se estrella y destruye la fábrica de General Mills cerca de Atlanta, Georgia
➖4/30/21 Planta de procesamiento de carne de cerdo de Monmouth Smithfield Foods
➖725/21 Planta de Kellogg en Memphis
➖8/13/21 Planta de carne de vacuno de JBS
➖8/24/21 Patak Meat Company
➖7/30/21 Planta de ingredientes de Tyson River Valley
➖10/21 Planta de Darigold
➖11/15/21 Planta de alimentos del condado de Garrard
➖11/29/21 Empresa de carne Maid-Rite
➖12/13/21 Planta de procesamiento de alimentos de San Antonio, West side Foods
➖1/7/22 Procesamiento de aves de corral en Hamilton Mountain
Planta
➖1/13/22 Fábrica de piensos Cargill-Nutrene. Lacombe, La
➖1/31/22 Planta de fertilizantes de Winston-Salem
➖2/3/22 Wisconsin River Meats
➖2/3/22 Granja de productos lácteos de Percy
➖2/15/22 Compañía de carne Bonanza
➖2/16/22 Planta de procesamiento de soja de Indiana Louis-Dreyfus
➖2/18/22 Granjas Bess View
➖2/19/22 Avícola de estreno de Lincoln
➖2/22/22 Planta de patatas fritas de Shearer's Foods
➖2/28/22 Nutrient AG Solutions
➖2/28/22 Shadow Brook Farm y Dutch girl Creamery
➖3/14/22 Granja lechera de Wayne Hoover
➖3/16/22 Centro de distribución de Walmart
➖3/16/22 Panqueques calientes de Nestlé
➖3/28/22 Planta de alimentos de Maricopa AZ
➖3/30/22 Planta de patatas fritas Pentecost McCrum de Maine
➖4/1/22 Planta de procesamiento de cebollas de Río
➖4/13/22 East Conway Beef & Pork
➖4/13/22 Planta de procesamiento de Taylor Foods
➖4/13/22 Planta de procesamiento de Gem State
➖4/14/22 Planta de procesamiento de alimentos de Salinas
➖4/18/22 Azure standard organic foods
➖4/21/22 Planta de General Mills


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Además, en las redes parece que también se preocupan al respecto
> y andan recopilando para ver si tantos "incidentes" son casuales...
> Parece que Estados Unidos está teniendo muchos "accidentes"
> 
> ...



el cabrón de Putin ....


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende es que el Biden diga que "habrá escasez de alimentos",
> y después subvencione para que no se siembre. Algo no carbura bien ahí.
> Agemás, si hay problemas de sequía ¿Para qué sembrar en algo baldio?
> ¿Para que subvencionar el barbecho? Lo dicho: eso huele a pescado.



A ver que eso de pagar por no cultivar, o no producir según que cosas, en España lo conocemos bien desde los años 80, otra cosa es que para estos americanos, con su falsa idea de la libertad, fuera algo desconocido e impensable hasta ahora.

En sí mismo no tiene porque ser malo, puede ser una cuestión de racionalización de recursos, depende de las intenciones subyacentes.

No nos traguemos propaganda del enemigo disfrazado de falso amigo.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Guerras.
> 
> Hay una teoría que espero no suene racista, no es mi intención. Al haber padecido tantas guerras y morir tantos hombres en combate, (recordemos los millones de soldados rusos muertos en las guerras mundiales , etc), los pocos que sobreviven eligen como compañeras para formar una familia a quienes les parecen más guapas e inteligentes. Las guerras suelen matar más hombres que mujeres. Se notó mucho en España tras la guerra civil.
> 
> Esa es la teoría.



Es que los pobres rusos no solo tuvieron la II GM mundial en la que murieron millones de soldados (solo contando militares civiles aparte)

Es que venían de :

1/ La I GM (donde palmaron también a saco)
2/ La revolución, guerra civil y hambrunas (bonito combo)
3/ Las purgas de Stalin

Todo seguido antes de enganchar directamente con la II GM

Para un varón nacido en Rusia a principios del siglo XX casi es un milagro que llegara a la cincuentena ...


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que no se entiende es que el Biden diga que "habrá escasez de alimentos",
> y después subvencione para que no se siembre. Algo no carbura bien ahí.
> Agemás, si hay problemas de sequía ¿Para qué sembrar en algo baldio?
> ¿Para que subvencionar el barbecho? Lo dicho: eso huele a pescado.



No sé a que te refieres con el barbecho. Para el cereal el agua es la que cae, si quieres mas cereal, a veces mas agua, pero si no la hay más cantidad de cultivo aunque produzca menos.

No, no aquí hay intereses encontrados, europa busca grano, Ucrania y eeuu que haya menos.

Ojo baldío no es barbecho. Barbecho es dejar descansar la tierra un año. A veces se puede sustituir por sembrar otras cosas, en mi tierra se que se probó con lentejas.

El problema es que les volvió locos porque la industria necesita estandarización (que siempre, no ese año, sepa igual) y cosecha regular todos los años. Al final vendieron para mercadillos pero les costó un montón buscar compradores aunque eran muy buenas.


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> A la entrada de Mariupol, la escultura con el nombre de la ciudad fue repintada con el color de la bandera rusa.



Y por lo que veo cambia una letra (i x H)


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Kızıelma se está desarrollando como uno de los UAV en el marco del gran proyecto MIUS - Combat Unmanned Aircraft Complex. Se supone que estos drones *estarán equipados con motores ucranianos: AI-25TLT y AI-332F.*




Salvo los que ya tienen comprados (hubo varios aviones "misteriosos" entre Ucrania y Turquía al principio del conflicto), creo que la fábrica de motores ha sido destruida.

Dependiendo de cómo termine este conflicto, quizás tenga que cambiar de proveedor.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Con pinzas
> 
> _Vienes 10 de Junio: Volodymyr Zelensky se prepara para salir de Ucrania. Para ello está dispuesto a admitir la pérdida de los territorios ocupados por el ejército ruso y la LDNR, para negociar con la Federación Rusa y con ello provocar el descontento en la sociedad. Ilya Kiva, exdiputado de la Verkhovna Rada, escribió sobre esto en su canal de Telegram. Según Kiva, Zelensky celebró una reunión la noche anterior, en la que dio instrucciones para buscar un compromiso con Rusia y expresó su disposición a aceptar la pérdida de territorios que ya no están controlados por el régimen de Kiev. El exdiputado de la Rada asegura que Zelensky es consciente de que el régimen y el ejército ya no tienen fuerzas para resistir. Las autoridades ucranianas quieren un alto el fuego e iniciar negociaciones. Zelensky comenzó a prepararse seriamente para salir de Ucrania y para ello no quiere usar la capitulación, sino la insatisfacción con el segmento nacionalista de la sociedad, los procesos de negociación y los acuerdos con la Federación Rusa”, escribió Kiva. Según él, el presidente ucraniano robó y destruyó el país, enterró a decenas de miles de personas y ahora quiere simplemente ser expulsado por los insatisfechos y seguir siendo infeliz y ofendido. Anteriormente el politólogo Dmitry Rodionov dijo que tan pronto como el grupo de Donetsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania finalmente sea llevado a la caldera, se debe esperar un golpe militar en Ucrania. _



No creo que Rusia pare ahora hasta tener Jarkov y Odesa. Si es por las buenas mejor, si no, por la fuerza


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

"Los estadounidenses tendrán que vivir con una alta inflación" (c) Joe Biden 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

En Melitopol, en la víspera del Día de Rusia, se entregaron los primeros 30 pasaportes de la Federación Rusa a los residentes de la región de Zaporizhzhya

Mientras juraban en Rusia, algunos ciudadanos de Melitopol no podían ocultar sus lágrimas de alegría. El jefe de la Administración Civil-Militar de Zaporizhzhya, Eugene Balitsky, y la jefa de la Administración Militar y Civil de Melitopol, Galina Danilchenko, les entregaron sus pasaportes.

Según Olexiy Selivanov, subdirector del MIA de la región de Zaporizhzhya, miles de ciudadanos de Melitopol ya han solicitado la ciudadanía rusa y la cola se ha formado durante un mes. La inmensa mayoría de los habitantes de la región quieren ser ciudadanos rusos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Guerras.
> 
> Hay una teoría que espero no suene racista, no es mi intención. Al haber padecido tantas guerras y morir tantos hombres en combate, (recordemos los millones de soldados rusos muertos en las guerras mundiales , etc), los pocos que sobreviven eligen como compañeras para formar una familia a quienes les parecen más guapas e inteligentes. Las guerras suelen matar más hombres que mujeres. Se notó mucho en España tras la guerra civil.
> 
> Esa es la teoría.



El elemento selección sexual existe en la naturaleza, y en buena parte también en los humanos (no somos tan desnaturalizados).
Existe la anécdota que en base a los éxitos deportivos de los 60 y 70, en algún país de los del Pacto de Varsovia (de gráciles mujeres gimnastas y fornidos y robustos halterófilos), se llegó a apreciar la aparición de una cierta dimorfía sexual respecto de los estándares previos.

En un escenario social de guerras y conflicto habituales, ellas (que son las que eligen), preferirán "estadísticamente" a aquellos luchadores más capaces Y QUE HAYAN SOBREVIVIDO. No es tanto por las elecciones y preferencias de "ellos", sino por la lucha y competencia entre "ellas" por un recurso apetecible y escaso (el hombre luchador sobreviviente). Y se llevan el premio las más capaces de ellas (las más atractivas, inteligentes y capaces...).


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Pornhub despidió a todos sus empleados en Rusia

La empresa está reduciendo sus actividades en Rusia y ha decidido despedir a todos los empleados.

En el país, solo un especialista de SMM trabajaba para la plataforma de videos para adultos.


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

El vídeo de la explosión en la planta de nitrógeno de Severodonetsk, que ahora publican muchos canales, es en realidad una explosión en los almacenes de la planta de productos químicos de Donetsk el 19.09.2014 г.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy unidos no estaríamos que dábamos los mejores mercenarios del continente. Pero desde luego algo hacíamos aparte de matar a todo lo que se moviera, restos de fenicios y griegos comerciando con nosotros hay hasta en los lugares más remotos. Y artesanía ibérica se ha encontrado en el este del Mediterráneo.



Donde los romanos encontraron mas resistencia es donde había mas unión, o sea entre las confederaciones celtíberas y los lusitanos. 

Los íberos de la costa mediterránea en general no se resitieron demasiado a la invasión romana, la mayoría los acogieron como libertadores, excepto la tribu de los ilergetes que políticamente eran los mas avanzados y estaban a punto de superar la organización tribal y de formar un estado que incluiría otras tribus (obviamente la invasión romana les jodió bastante)....y los oretanos entre Jaén y el sur de la meseta que era la tribu iberica mas poderosa en el sur.... esos fueron los que derrotaron y mataron en batalla a Amílcar Barca (229 a.C.) y fueron atacados por el Africano nada mas entrar en la Bética.

Y ya está bien de off topics , el próximo post juro que hablo de la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Hoy se emitieron los primeros pasaportes rusos en Melitopol y Kherson. ¡Bienvenidos!

@opersvodki


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pornhub despidió a todos sus empleados en Rusia
> 
> La empresa está reduciendo sus actividades en Rusia y ha decidido despedir a todos los empleados.
> 
> En el país, solo un especialista de SMM trabajaba para la plataforma de videos para adultos.



Cómo pierda la guerra USA no sé que van a hacer los americanos con su desesperación. A lo peor invaden Belice para desquitarse.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Guerras.
> 
> Hay una teoría que espero no suene racista, no es mi intención. Al haber padecido tantas guerras y morir tantos hombres en combate, (recordemos los millones de soldados rusos muertos en las guerras mundiales , etc), los pocos que sobreviven eligen como compañeras para formar una familia a quienes les parecen más guapas e inteligentes. Las guerras suelen matar más hombres que mujeres. Se notó mucho en España tras la guerra civil.
> 
> Esa es la teoría.



Pues en Italia no es que haya habido tantas guerras, y no me negará que están de infarto. Ellos también, para pesar y envidia del burbujista de pro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Johnson dijo que el aumento de los precios en su país no debería ser una razón para no apoyar a Ucrania - The Guardian.


----------



## nosvamosalamierda (11 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Los Kalibr, una vez que son visibles por el objetivo en el horizonte, se elevan verticalmente y se lanzan contra el objetivo a 3.000 Km/h con media tonelada de carga posible.
> 
> Probablemente con uno solo sea suficiente para cargarse un portaaviones, pero vamos, pueden lanzar 200 contra toda la comparsa.
> 
> ...



Pues veo que ha cambiado el paradigma por completo...

Tanto portaviones con lo que valen, para que te vengan un par de misiles neptune no digo ya los supersonicos y a la mierda la flota entera con lo que ello conlleva....

Y esto se aplica a fragatas etc


Vaya cambio


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para que te hagas una idea de que es el dominio occidental, hace poco Bélgica devolvió los restos de Patrice Lumumba al Congo. Unos dientes y las falanges de unos dedos. Lo que quedó después de que lo torturaran, asesinaran e hicieran desaparecer su cuerpo en ácido sulfúrico.
> 
> Poniéndonos menos trágicos, del cepo por el cual te quitan la pasta del banco si no obedeces, por ejemplo.



Y todo eso lo resuelves decidiendo qué tienen que consumir y comprar los chinos, los taiwaneses o los vietnamitas...con dos cojones....nah, son tontos y harán lo que se les diga....


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y por lo que veo cambia una letra (i x H)



Es el mismo sonido


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y todo eso lo resuelves decidiendo qué tienen que consumir y comprar los chinos, los taiwaneses o los vietnamitas...con dos cojones....nah, son tontos y harán lo que se les diga....



No, no ... yo no les digo que hagan nada. Yo solo expongo lo que dicta la lógica: de los hijoputas uno se libra a la menor oportunidad. Hombre ... algún idiota habrá que disfrute siendo tratado como una mierda, pero pocos.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y por lo que veo cambia una letra (i x H)



En Rusia hay un chiste sobre el ucraniano. 
Los rusos se mofan de los ucras y les dicen algo así como que absolutamente todas las palabras sobre sexo se dicen igual en ruso que en ucraniano: follar, mamada, tetas, coño, cubana, sexo oral…y que solo Hay una palabra diferente en ucraniano: culo.

Y que si por perder el culo por una golfa ucraniana, renuncian al ruso y a la cultura milenaria rusa


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No creo que nadie en sus cabales se plantee ese tipo de cosas. Ese es el tipo de plan que maquinan fenómenos como Kagan, Nuland, Sullivan y este tipo de gente neolib salido de las aulas del Ivy League y que son auténticos descerebrados funcionales que convierten en mierda todo lo que tocan. O sea, planes que no dependen de ti, que dependen de que se alineen los astros para que salgan como tu quieres. Y los astros casi nunca se alinean.
> 
> Yo creo que el plan ruso es más modesto:
> 
> ...



Creer, es creer. Yo si he visto en un curso profesional hace años de especialización la agenda de los años siguientes y no pocos. Parecía ciencia ficción y no le prestabas mucha atención pero ha ido resonando y he visto cosas que parecian salidas de Haldous Haxley pero hoy asumidas.

Ahora se huele, a través de ciertas profesiones que han hecho reciclaje en como avanzan tomando posiciones hacia la agricultura y decrecimiento y se han preparado para ello.

Y no hablo de cursos en el extranjero. Si post grado y si universitarios pero no eran ni siquiera de economía finanzas. Aunque se tocaban.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pornhub despidió a todos sus empleados en Rusia
> 
> La empresa está reduciendo sus actividades en Rusia y ha decidido despedir a todos los empleados.
> 
> En el país, solo un especialista de SMM trabajaba para la plataforma de videos para adultos.



En Rusia el porno lo tienes cada día y live.En la calle. Tan solo hay que relacionarse un poco


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Un mercenario británico habla del estado del ejército ucraniano

El mercenario británico Matthew Robinson, que entrena a las tropas del régimen de Kiev en Ucrania, ha concedido una entrevista al periódico Times. Habló de los problemas del ejército ucraniano:


Las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev están sufriendo graves pérdidas. Hasta un tercio de los militares entrenados de Robinson han muerto. Su número asciende a 1.000
Las tropas ucranianas no reciben suficiente ayuda de Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y otros países occidentales
Falta de suministros necesarios de vehículos blindados y Humvees
El ejército ucraniano tiene escasez de chalecos antibalas, principalmente, lo que aumenta el número de bajas.
Hay escasez de botiquines de primeros auxilios.
Las cifras de Zelenskyi de entre 60 y 100 militares ucranianos muertos al día están infravaloradas









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Michael Jay, un mercenario de la ciudad checa de Třebíč ha sido abatido cerca de Kharkiv.

Así lo informó un amigo del mercenario en Facebook, así como los medios de comunicación checos.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la República Checa ha confirmado hoy la información sobre la eleminación del ciudadano checo.

¿Y que no estaba bebiendo cerveza en su casa?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086524
> 
> 
> Johnson dijo que el aumento de los precios en su país no debería ser una razón para no apoyar a Ucrania - The Guardian.



Y por eso enlas próximas elecciones va a llevar a su partido al desastre que ni siquiera le han llevado con el Brexit .. A ver que dicen los laboristas después o quizás los liberales.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086303
> 
> 
> En un café de Londres se añaden en la cuenta automáticamente 2 libras para apoyar a Ucrania ‍♂



¿Se puede hacer objeción de conciencia?


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Creer, es creer. Yo si he visto en un curso profesional hace años de especialización la agenda de los años siguientes y no pocos. Parecía ciencia ficción y no le prestabas mucha atención pero ha ido resonando y hevisto cosas que parecian salidas de Haldous Haxley.
> 
> *Ahora se huele, a través de ciertas profesiones que han hecho reciclaje en como avanzan tomando posiciones hacia la agricultura y decrecimiento y se han preparado para ello.*
> 
> Y no hablo de cursos en el extranjero. Si post grado y si universitarios



Nada, totalmente inútil. En nuestro modelo social y económico hay infinidad de actores y grupos de presión con disparidad total de intereses. Es imposible conciliar todo eso para diseñar planes factibles a nivel nacional por ejemplo. Planes harán, de algo tienen que vivir un montón de inútiles y charlatanes, que se cumplan, ninguno.

Para planificar algo con probabilidades altas de éxito hacen falta dos cosas:

1.- Una autoridad con una visión global del problema que decida que se puede sacrificar y que hay que potenciar en el proceso planificado hasta llegar al objetivo deseado
2.- Disciplina para aplicar el plan.

Aquí no tenemos nada de eso, queremos libertad para echar una cerveza y contagiarnos. Por ejemplo.

En una empresa si puedes hacer planes. Mandan unos pocos que saben lo que quieren y obedecen todos los demás, pero a nivel de pais en occidente es inutil.


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> el cabrón de Putin ....



El "cabron" de Putin debe estar flipando con los gUSAnos y preguntandose a donde quieren ir a parar con tanta absurdidad. 

Uno podría pensar que el hegemon, viendo que esta en declive, piense a su vez que quizas poniendo todo patas arriba logre mantenerse a flote por algún tiempo más. Algo así como lo de morir matando, pero en principio no demasiado drásticamente.

Y por otro lado, y como señalan en el video que paso a continuacion (de Bulgakov) los USanos son* especialistas en apagar fuegos con gasolina ...*  

Y el siguiente video lo paso porque a pesar de referirse principalmente al tema de Taiwan, se analizan, aun con las diferencias, posibles paralelismos con lo de Ucrania. Y a raíz de ello hace también algunas reflexiones y analisis sobre lo de Ucrania, y que pueden ser de gran utilidad aquí.

Fíjense que el titulo habla de "poner el mundo patas arriba". Y eso se puede hacer con más o menos directa intencionalidad. 

En fin que yo lo recomiendo, y creo que nadie va a lamentar los 18 minutos que empleen para oirlo.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086524
> 
> 
> Johnson dijo que el aumento de los precios en su país no debería ser una razón para no apoyar a Ucrania - The Guardian.



Cada día le veo más parecido a Enmma Thompson, bueno a su personaje en "Years and Years".


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Roma, Roma, siempre Roma.
> 
> Un imperio sanguinario y depredador.
> 
> ...



Civilización. Lengua. Derecho. Vías. Alcantarillado. 
El resto fantasías del romanticismo.
La "variedad" conduce al caos. Como las taifas actuales. 
Imagino que estarás a favor de la leyenda negra, la América precolombina también tenía una historia rica y variada.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

10 condiciones de Turquía para levantar el veto a los Bálticos, pero no explica más que veto a ciertos kurdos y algunas organizaciones más , levantar el veto al rearme de Turquía, compartir inteligencia y otras que no cuenta.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Existe un tácito acuerdo para silenciar la historia pre-romana en España. No interesa que se sepa que en Iberia había una civilización anterior, nuestras verdaderas raices y algo que nos uniría de forma absoluta. Los tiros van por ahí, el globalismo no quiere naciones con raices. Además de que para los nacionalismos disgregadores de este país, la cultura iberica pre-romana es un grano gigante en su culo.



Al contrario los nacionalistas desprecian Roma puesto que es el factor de unidad. Hispania sólo surge gracias a Roma, nunca antes.
La junta de Andalucía destruye todo resto romano que encuentra, porque para la "construcción nacional" sólo cuenta lo "Andalusí".
Y esto con PP, PSOE y fijo que con macarena si gana....


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer objeción de conciencia?



Sí, hasta puedes objetar a lo de tomar café en según qué sitios.

Por cierto, no hace mucho y al abrir la web de uno de los pocos bancos que quedan, me sale publicidad para hacer donativos para lo de Ucrania. Y tampoco aclaraban si era para ayuda humanitaria strictu sensu o para aumentar los fondos para la paz via armamento. 

La madre que los parió !!


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El "cabron" de Putin debe estar flipando con los gUSAnos y preguntandose a donde quieren ir a parar con tanta absurdidad.
> 
> Uno podría pensar que el hegemon, viendo que esta en declive, piense a su vez que quizas poniendo todo patas arriba logre mantenerse a flote por algún tiempo más. Algo así como lo de morir matando, pero en principio no demasiado drásticamente.



Más que mantenerse a flote es evitar que los chinos prosperen. Para eso lo mejor es montar broncas, aunque esas broncas también les perjudiquen a ellos. Según la clasificación de Cipolla no son ni malos. son simplemente estúpidos. 

Cipolla clasificó a la gente en 4 grupos:

(1)-*INTELIGENTES*: benefician a los demás y a sí mismos.
(2)-*INCAUTOS* o _desgraciados_: benefician a los demás y se perjudican a sí mismos.
(3)-*ESTÚPIDOS*: perjudican a los demás y a sí mismos.
(4)-*MALVADOS* o _bandidos_: perjudican a los demás y se benefician a sí mismos.

Poco a poco, a la fuerza ahorcan, los yankis han pasado de bandidos cabrones a estúpidos.

Carlo Maria Cipolla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia el porno lo tienes cada día y live.En la calle. Tan solo hay que relacionarse un poco


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para planificar algo con probabilidades altas de éxito hacen falta dos cosas:
> 
> 1.- Una autoridad con una visión global del problema que decida que se puede sacrificar y que hay que potenciar en el proceso planificado
> 2.- Disciplina para aplicar el plan.



lismo

Creo se te olvida algo fundamental, y es que ...

3.- Todo tiene que ser con miras más allá del corto plazo, y analizando su viabilidad desde un minimo realismo ( = ni fantasias ni wishful thinking )


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia el porno lo tienes cada día y live.En la calle. Tan solo hay que relacionarse un poco


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Roma, Roma, siempre Roma.
> 
> Un imperio sanguinario y depredador.
> 
> ...



Los iberos ... tan buenos y angelicales ellos ...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086316
> 
> 
> El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, amenazó a Grecia con un "final trágico" si continúa acumulando armas en las islas del mar Egeo.
> ...



El Sultan Erdogan quiere que Grecia desmilitarice islas griegas porque el lo pide, amenaza con revisar la soberania del antiguo Dodecaneso italiano, en roman paladino o me haces casito porque yo lo valgo o invado la isla de Rodas y planto la bandera otomana en la catedral de San Francisco de Asis.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

Nada mejor que abrir una nueva era en las relaciones internacionales consistente en que el fuerte invade al débil, como hizó hace 80 años la Alemania Nazi, que con poco esfuerto se hizo con el control de toda la „Mitteleuropa“. Rusia invade Ucrania, luego las Repúblicas Bálticas, Polonia, Rumanía, Serbia, Kosovo, Moldavia y alguna más. China invade Taiwan. Y ya puestos que EEUU haga un „Anschluss“ con Canada, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Reino Unido, para más tarde invadir México, Irlanda y la Polinesia. Francia que haga como dijo Napoleón acerca de Bélgica "La nación más absurda sobre la faz de la tierra" y Alemania que rememore tiempos pasados y se meriende a Austria, Holanda, Dinamarca y lo que no quiera Rusia de Polonia. España invade Portugal y Marruecos a toda la Península Ibérica ...


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia el porno lo tienes cada día y live.En la calle. Tan solo hay que relacionarse un poco



La proporción de nacionalidades es bastante equilibrada en los chats porno, es moda que vayan haciendo guarradas por la calle y lugares públicos. Lima parece una ciudad en mitad de una guerra por cierto.


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No creo que Rusia pare ahora hasta tener Jarkov y Odesa. Si es por las buenas mejor, si no, por la fuerza



Pero lo anterior no hace descartable que antes Zelensky tenga que pirarse y para que no le corten el cuello sus paisanos.  

Y se lo van a cortar tanto si sigue adelante con su sucio juego, como si se plantea detener el juego. Mas probable, creo, en el segundo caso.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Sultan Erdogan quiere que Grecia desmilitarice islas griegas porque el lo pide, amenaza con revisar la soberania del antiguo Dodecaneso italiano, en roman paladino o me haces casito porque yo lo valgo o invado la isla de Rodas y planto la bandera otomana en la catedral de San Francisco de Asis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086567
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086574



Sultán que fue apoyado y aupado por la UE y EEUU frente a los laicistas.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los iberos ... tan buenos y angelicales ellos ...



Lo de clavar cabezas de los enemigos en cabañas, puertas o murallas, lo hacian los celtas, los iberos, los romanos, es un aviso...




PD- En europa desde la edad media, hasta el fin del antiguo regimen, se usaron jaulas para dejar morir de hambre a criminales condenados a muerte o para exponer sus cadaveres desmembrados, a la entrada de la ciudad o en un cruce importante de caminos.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Después de 60 años de independencia, Argelia ha perdido su soberanía. Tras haber ejercido su derecho a romper con España por haber vulnerado los acuerdos mutuos al plegarse a las exigencias del Sultán de Marruecos, los españoles, como putos cobardes han ido a meterse debajo de las faldas de la UE, está ejerciendo su mandato colonial, ha amenazado a un estado soberano con represalias de todo tipo si no reculaba y se plegaba a las exigencias unicejas, los argelinos han hecho dejación de sus derechos y han dicho que suministrarán a los cobardes todo lo que necesiten. ¿que será lo próximo? ¿una expedición para robarles el petroleo dirigida por el Tonto de Amurrio llevando la polla incorrumpta del Blas de Lezo? ya los veo desfilar al son el himno de los Tercios Zombis cantanto: "Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirlo ya me estoy durmiendo...."



¡¡Qué tonterías dice!!. Argelia firmó un tratado con la UE y no puede discriminar a nadie dentro de la UE. Es como si Argelia vendiera el gas a España con la condición de no suministrar ni un gramo a Murcia.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sultán que fue apoyado y aupado por la UE y EEUU frente a los laicistas.



Erdogan de moderado musulman, no tiene nada, es un radical neo-otomano de izquierdas, los famosos lobos grises turcos que todos repiten hasta la saciedad que son de extrema derecha, son de extrema izquierda.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no ... yo no les digo que hagan nada. Yo solo expongo lo que dicta la lógica: de los hijoputas uno se libra a la menor oportunidad. Hombre ... algún idiota habrá que disfrute siendo tratado como una mierda, pero pocos.



Literalmente estás diciendo qué deben comprar y qué tienen que pensar...si eso no es tratar como una mierda.....


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo en la democracia. Para que pueda existir una democracia verdadera, el pueblo debería poder tener a su disposición los mecanismos capaces de poner coto al gobierno a la hora de imponer leyes que les perjudiquen. Además de tener la madurez y responsabilidad necesarias, por descontado, ser gente-digamos-despierta. Pero nada de eso se cumple. Casi todo el mundo está aborregado y se creerá y hará todo lo que le digan los mass media. Lo hemos visto estos tres últimos años, incluso con personas a las que considerábamos "inteligentes".



La democracia solo funciona en menos de una docena de pequeñas naciones de Europa, en otros sitios como Japón funciona porque se la impuso EEUU y son los suficientemente civilizados. En naciones como Rusia o Latinoamericanas (incluida España) no funciona porque el pueblo es tan sumamente subnormal que al final termina cayendo en dictaduras a los pocos años de su implantación, en África es peor todavía puesto que no llega a implantarse y pasan directamente a la dictadura. En naciones como EEUU y RU funciona por cierto "despotismo vigilante" del propio aparato del estado.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los iberos ... tan buenos y angelicales ellos ...



Espero que fuera algún etarra.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los iberos ... tan buenos y angelicales ellos ...





.Kaikus dijo:


> Erdogan de moderado musulman, no tiene nada, es un radical neo-otomano de izquierdas, los famosos lobos grises turcos que todos repiten hasta la saciedad que son de extrema derecha, son de extrema izquierda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086586
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086587



Mason


----------



## arriondas (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La democracia solo funciona en menos de una docena de pequeñas naciones de Europa, en otros sitios como Japón funciona porque se la impuso EEUU y son los suficientemente civilizados. En naciones como Rusia o Latinoamericanas (incluida España) no funciona porque el pueblo es tan sumamente subnormal que al final termina cayendo en dictaduras a los pocos años de su implantación, en África es peor todavía puesto que no llega a implantarse y pasan directamente a la dictadura. En naciones como EEUU y RU funciona por cierto "despotismo vigilante" del propio aparato del estado.



Subnormal no, simplemente porque son sociedades distintas a la anglosajona, con un modelo familiar distinto.


----------



## UsufructO (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086235
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086236
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086237
> 
> ...



Solo pensar que me encuentro en la trinchera trasera y ver eso.... salgo por patas como hay Dios... a la mierda el país la bandera y su puta madre en vinagre... Como VBV de las antiguas COE ya os digo que pequeños grupos y guerra de guerrillas, mas de 10 tios es un objetivo para la arty... y esos cabrones parecen snipers... y si no termobarica y a Dios muy buenas...


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

El comandante del Grupo Operativo Norte, Dmytro Krasilnikov, habló sobre la situación en el frente:

➖ Las AFU experimentan una escasez de sistemas de artillería de largo alcance.
➖ La artillería rusa arrolla las posiciones de las AFU y domina el campo de batalla.
➖ De dos a cuatro mil proyectiles de artillería llegan a las posiciones ucranianas en medio día.
➖ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sufren graves pérdidas por los ataques de la artillería rusa.
➖ Los constantes golpes desmotivan a los mejores combatientes ucranianos en 2-3 días.
➖ La desmotivación de la infantería provoca la interrupción de las tareas de combate.
➖ Se necesitan nuevas entregas de armas de los países occidentales para cambiar la situación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Un búnker y emplazamientos de armas de la OTAN arrebatados al ejército ucraniano cerca de Shchastia, en la LNR.

Los combatientes ucranianos se prepararon a fondo para la defensa. Las paredes y el techo del búnker eran de hormigón. Había ametralladores ucranianos, ametralladoras y francotiradores dentro del búnker.

Para la defensa de la ciudad, las AFU llevaron una gran cantidad de armamento de la OTAN a las posiciones. Nuestros combatientes encuentran en sus posiciones sistemas suecos NLAW abandonados, lanzagranadas AT-4 Sokrat, M-72 estadounidenses, granadas RPG-75 y Javelin, etc., dice A. Poltoranin, corr. iz.ru.

Pero todo esto no ayudó a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a detener la ofensiva de liberación de las tropas aliadas rusas y del LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ......
> 
> 
> ¿Insinúas pues que las técnicas de la II guerra mundial eran mejores, porque por lo visto Rusia lleva la delantera en Ucrania?
> ...



Digo que en Europa occidental estaba desechada la posibilidad de enfrentamiento cuerpo a cuerpo ante una invasión, para la UE era un escenario "irreal", puesto que (el poco) ejército profesional de cada nación de la OTAN puede hacer una operación quirúrgica con el uso de alta tecnología, pero una invasión "a la hitleriana" no se contemplaba como posibilidad, si eso ocurría durante la Guerra Fría se apelaría directamente a la "disuasión nuclear", la misma que de forma cobarde, irresponsable y matona recurre Rusia para que Ucrania no ataque territorio ruso mientras Rusia se permite el "privilegio" de atacar toda Ucrania. ¿Qué capacidad de defensa cuerpo a cuerpo en artillería tendría España frente a Marruecos?, sobre el papel tienen más ejército, más tanques y suponemos que más artillería, solo fallan en aviación y (suponemos) en drones, pero precisamente es lo que Mohamed está tratando de paliar en los últimos años.

La capacidad de artillería de Rusia demuesra que estos nunca abandonaron la idea de invadir Europa si se presentaba la oportunidad. Europa es ingénua, buenisa e idiota, si Rusia tiene 140 millones de habitantes la UE ronda los 500, por lo que debería tener un ejército, misiles y nukes que multiplicaran por 3-4 a los rusos de forma que si tocaran un metro cuadrado de cualquier país de la UE tuvieran que salir huyendo y diezmados. Ese es un planteamiento real, lo demás son cuentos chinos, y el "subcontratar" la defensa al primo de zumosol norteamericano es una temeridad, puesto que en un hipotético conflicot los intereses que priman primero son los norteamericanos.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.
> 
> PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.



De forma individual coordinada ante una agresión, ya te lo digo: El ejército de Pancho Villa.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La UE, tal y como está configurada no tiene ningún sentido. Lo tuvo con los seis miembros originales: los seis se benificiaban casi equitativamente de un mercado común y los dos grandes, Francia y Alemania, eran socios iguales, equilibrados. A partir de la incorporación de España y Portugal pasó a ser otra cosa distinta con los seis originales manteniendo prerrogativas de "antigüedad". Traducido, con libertad para saquear en la nuevas colonias igualitariamente. A partir de la entrada de los del este y la reunificación alemana todo se fue a cascarla. El equilibrio franco-alemán a partir del 91 se fue a la mierda en favor de Alemania y esta fue la principal beneficiaria del saqueo del este. Francia ya no está contenta, en el núcleo duro hay descontento, desconfianza y resentimiento.
> 
> Una organización pensada para que unos pocos saqueen a los demás nunca puede acabar bien. Su destino es saltar por los aires. De hecho es más que probable que a no mucho tardar veas dos, incluso tres, uniones europeas distintas: el nucleo duro, los del sur y los del este. Formalmente serán una, pero llevarán contabilidades separadas. La pela es la pela.
> 
> A ver ... explícame porque a un español le ha de importar que Putin (por decir el que más de moda está ahora) tome otra vez el Reichstag y se debe apuntar a un ejército europeo para que eso no pase. A mi, personalmente, me la sopla. Por mi como si revientan Alemania y los alemanes.



En cierto modo hay una "incompatibilidad cultural" entre todos los miembros de la UE, debió haberse creado por partes o de forma convergente mediante la asimilación de naciones cercanas culturalmente. Una micro UE entre Italia, España, Portugal, Francia, Bélgica, Reino Unido e Irlanda (El imperio Romano de occidente), frene a una UE-Germana y una UE-Eslava, y con esos bloques ir acercando poco a poco posiciones entre la UE-Latina y la Eslava utilizando la Germana como transición hasta finalmente converger en una sola nación. Hubiera sido más realista.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> China, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Camboya, Pakistan .... Lo que se va producir en los próximos 100 años es el desarrollo económico e industrial de todos esos paises hasta nuestro nivel. Y la energía necesaria para ello va a salir de Rusia. Un mercado muchísimo mayor que el europeo.



Los hidrocarburos no son fuentes infinitas, de hecho más pronto que tarde la producción comenzará a decaer. Aqui se juega todo a a tecnología: U obtenemos energía limpia y baratra a niveles industriales (fusión o cualqueir otra física desconocida), o habrá un "más que sensible recorte" del nivel de vida mundial.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Don Pascual (11 Jun 2022)

Hoy Doña Úrsula Borderline , musa de algún forero de por aquí , está con Borrell en Kiev. A ver que nuevo ridículo traman estos dos.


Ilustro para deleite de los gerontófilos.:


----------



## Arraki (11 Jun 2022)

Este tweet es cierto. Estoy viendo un montón de estas páginas que se han cogido 72 horas de descanso por motivos que ya explicarán.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Digo que en Europa occidental estaba desechada la posibilidad de enfrentamiento cuerpo a cuerpo ante una invasión, para la UE era un escenario "irreal", puesto que (el poco) ejército profesional de cada nación de la OTAN puede hacer una operación quirúrgica con el uso de alta tecnología, pero una invasión "a la hitleriana" no se contemplaba como posibilidad, si eso ocurría durante la Guerra Fría se apelaría directamente a la "disuasión nuclear", la misma que de forma cobarde, irresponsable y matona recurre Rusia para que Ucrania no ataque territorio ruso mientras Rusia se permite el "privilegio" de atacar toda Ucrania. ¿Qué capacidad de defensa cuerpo a cuerpo en artillería tendría España frente a Marruecos?, sobre el papel tienen más ejército, más tanques y suponemos que más artillería, solo fallan en aviación y (suponemos) en drones, pero precisamente es lo que Mohamed está tratando de paliar en los últimos años.
> 
> La capacidad de artillería de Rusia demuesra que estos nunca abandonaron la idea de invadir Europa si se presentaba la oportunidad. Europa es ingénua, buenisa e idiota, si Rusia tiene 140 millones de habitantes la UE ronda los 500, por lo que debería tener un ejército, misiles y nukes que multiplicaran por 3-4 a los rusos de forma que si tocaran un metro cuadrado de cualquier país de la UE tuvieran que salir huyendo y diezmados. Ese es un planteamiento real, lo demás son cuentos chinos, y el "subcontratar" la defensa al primo de zumosol norteamericano es una temeridad, puesto que en un hipotético conflicot los intereses que priman primero son los norteamericanos.



Los ucranianos usan el manual de defensa Suizo "Total resistance" usado en la guerra fría para instruir a los Suizos, ese manual es para el caso de que Suiza sea invadidos por tierra aunque de poco les ha servido.



https://www.thelocal.ch/20220524/total-resistance-the-swiss-cold-war-manual-inspiring-ukraines-fight-against-russia/



"
...
The Ukrainian translation of the field manual comprises two of the original seven volumes, and was first published by Lviv-based Astrolabe Publishing in 2014, the year Russia annexed Crimea. Now in its eighth edition, 100,000 copies have been distributed in the country and it has become a symbol of resistance.
...
"


----------



## clapham5 (11 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado .
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia sobre un monje del Monasterio de Alexander Nevski que ha tenido una revelacion " epifanistica " ...que explicaria el comportamiento de Putin ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe
Segun el monje Igor Karinin ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad ) el presidente ruso seria una reencarnacion del Zar Alejandro II
Si esto es cierto ( el clapham no lo pone en duda ) explicaria la obsesion de Putin por Crimea , por las reformas economicas , la modernizacion del pais , trasladar el gobierno a San Petersburgo y por que considera que Lituania , Polonia y Finlandia son rusas ...Ay Jesus
Y tambien explica esa relacion amor-odio de Putin con Alemania Pero hay mas ...Hay una camara de seguridad del Kremlin que capto un flashback de Putin hablando sobre los progromos de Odesa y la sublevacion lituano-polaca con Lavrov , que lo miraba con esta cara 
Lo que se esta investigando es si Putin es consciente ( o no ) de que es el Zar Alejandro II
Porque si es consciente y se lo cree entonces no se detendra hasta restaurar las fronteras del Imperio .
Y eso incluye Ucrania , paises balticos , Polonia y Finlandia ...
Por cierto , " Tatiana " se ha nacionalizado rusa en una ceremonia intima en el consulado ruso de Tiraspol


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

los ukros son basura .. ya vereis cuando empiecen a tirara avioenes comerciales europeos en venganza por no ayudarles.....


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Espero que fuera algún etarra.



no creo, ese cráneo con esos piños perfectos no tienen nada de endogámico


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Putin ha firmado una ley que permite que las sentencias del TEDH emitidas después del 15 de marzo de 2022 no se ejecuten.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Adiós a la TEDH.

1. Putin firmó una ley previamente aprobada por la Duma que permite la no ejecución de las sentencias del TEDH emitidas después del 15 de marzo de 2022.

2. En relación con las sentencias dictadas antes del 15 de marzo de 2022, los pagos pueden realizarse, pero sólo en rublos y únicamente a través de cuentas en rublos en bancos rusos.

3. De hecho, finalmente nos deshicimos del TEDH. Resulta algo extraño que un país reconozca las decisiones de un organismo controlado por un Estado hostil.

4. En general, el proceso de ruptura de los lazos y de la dependencia de Europa en el formato que se ha desarrollado desde principios de los años 90 se acerca a su conclusión lógica.

5. El nuevo formato de relaciones se construirá desde cero después de la guerra. Sin ninguna lágrima de color de rosa sobre el "bendito occidente" y los "valores europeos".

6. En la etapa histórica actual, se trata de un clavo más en el ataúd de la actual iteración del occidentalismo ruso, que ha llevado al país a un callejón sin salida, del que es necesario salir mediante la guerra.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Igor Volobuyev, un alto directivo corrupto de Gazprombank y portavoz de Gazprom que huyó a Ucrania, se está entrenando con miembros del proyecto de falsos criminales Legion Free Russia para matar a los rusos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, ha rechazado las exigencias del canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, de sumarse a las sanciones antirrusas

"Serbia aún recuerda cómo la comunidad internacional le impuso sanciones. Creo que este enfoque es ineficaz. Belgrado tiene una posición completamente diferente en esta cuestión. Serbia se encuentra en una posición difícil: la UE debe tener en cuenta que Serbia y Rusia tienen una relación especial desde hace mucho tiempo", dijo Vucic.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

*Aspectos destacados de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ Los combates continúan en Severodonetsk. El ejército ruso irrumpe cerca de Toshkivka

▪ en la dirección de Slavyansk continúa el bombardeo de las posiciones de las AFU. Con el apoyo de morteros, artillería, lanzacohetes múltiples, el ejército ruso atrincherado en Bogorodichne, los combates continúan

▪ El ejército ruso bombardeó posiciones de las AFU cerca de Nueva York, Avdeevka, Krasnogorovka y Novoandreyevka. Llevó a cabo un asalto aéreo cerca de Marinka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On June 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia attacked military assets of the AFU near Maloryazantsevo with high-precision missiles; Russia attacked military assets of the AFU near...




southfront.org


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En un escenario social de guerras y conflicto habituales, ellas (que son las que eligen), preferirán "estadísticamente" a aquellos luchadores más capaces Y QUE HAYAN SOBREVIVIDO. No es tanto por las elecciones y preferencias de "ellos", sino por la lucha y competencia entre "ellas" por un recurso apetecible y escaso (el hombre luchador sobreviviente). Y se llevan el premio las más capaces de ellas (las más atractivas, inteligentes y capaces...).



La estatura y la espalda de neandertal, las txortinas gorilas eligen a los espaldas plateadas, algo tendra el agua cuando la bendicen !!!.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Digo que en Europa occidental estaba desechada la posibilidad de enfrentamiento cuerpo a cuerpo ante una invasión, para la UE era un escenario "irreal", puesto que (el poco) ejército profesional de cada nación de la OTAN puede hacer una operación quirúrgica con el uso de alta tecnología, pero una invasión "a la hitleriana" no se contemplaba como posibilidad, si eso ocurría durante la Guerra Fría se apelaría directamente a la "disuasión nuclear", la misma que de forma cobarde, irresponsable y matona recurre Rusia para que Ucrania no ataque territorio ruso mientras Rusia se permite el "privilegio" de atacar toda Ucrania. ¿Qué capacidad de defensa cuerpo a cuerpo en artillería tendría España frente a Marruecos?, sobre el papel tienen más ejército, más tanques y suponemos que más artillería, solo fallan en aviación y (suponemos) en drones, pero precisamente es lo que Mohamed está tratando de paliar en los últimos años.
> 
> La capacidad de artillería de Rusia demuesra que estos nunca abandonaron la idea de invadir Europa si se presentaba la oportunidad. Europa es ingénua, buenisa e idiota, si Rusia tiene 140 millones de habitantes la UE ronda los 500, por lo que debería tener un ejército, misiles y nukes que multiplicaran por 3-4 a los rusos de forma que si tocaran un metro cuadrado de cualquier país de la UE tuvieran que salir huyendo y diezmados. Ese es un planteamiento real, lo demás son cuentos chinos, y el "subcontratar" la defensa al primo de zumosol norteamericano es una temeridad, puesto que en un hipotético conflicot los intereses que priman primero son los norteamericanos.




Eso supone impuestos y aqui ningun liberal ni la élite quiere impuestos.


----------



## alexforum (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Otra coincidencia, por supuesto...
> 
> "Los precios del gas natural en Europa se disparan casi un 40% tras un incendio en una terminal de exportación clave de EEUU..."



Vaya mala suerteee


----------



## la mano negra (11 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante del Grupo Operativo Norte, Dmytro Krasilnikov, habló sobre la situación en el frente:
> 
> ➖ Las AFU experimentan una escasez de sistemas de artillería de largo alcance.
> ➖ La artillería rusa arrolla las posiciones de las AFU y domina el campo de batalla.
> ...



La picadora de carne humana está ya trabajando en modo total . Funciona perfectamente engrasada y coordinada . En algún momento se va a producir el desplome del Ejército Ucraniano . Aunque los ucranianos son eslavos y más brutos que los rusos , que ya es decir , no podrán resistir mucho tiempo más este nivel de machaqueo . No importa lo que les haya metido en sus mentes la máquina de propaganda anglosionista . Una cosa es que la tele te meta moral de combate en el cuerpo para que vayas al frente a combatir y otra muy diferente , ver como despanzurran con metralla y fósforo a la unidad que está por delante de la tuya metida en sus trincheras . 
Y cuando el Ejército Ucraniano se derrumbe de forma estrepitosa , las unidades rusas no van a tener obstáculo alguno para avanzar hasta donde les dé la gana.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

la gente de ucrania quiere ser rusa ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La picadora de carne humana está ya trabajando en modo total . Funciona perfectamente engrasada y coordinada . En algún momento se va a producir el desplome del Ejército Ucraniano . Aunque los ucranianos son eslavos y más brutos que los rusos , que ya es decir , no podrán resistir mucho tiempo más este nivel de machaqueo . No importa lo que les haya metido en sus mentes la máquina de propaganda anglosionista . Una cosa es que la tele te meta moral de combate en el cuerpo para que vayas al frente a combatir y otra muy diferente , ver como despanzurran con metralla y fósforo a la unidad que está por delante de la tuya metida en sus trincheras .
> Y cuando el Ejército Ucraniano se derrumbe de forma estrepitosa , las unidades rusas no van a tener obstáculo alguno para avanzar hasta donde les dé la gana.



Yo ya estoy desempolvando las banderas de la URSS.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Erdogan de moderado musulman, no tiene nada, es un radical neo-otomano de izquierdas, los famosos lobos grises turcos que todos repiten hasta la saciedad que son de extrema derecha, son de extrema izquierda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086586
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086587



Es musulman radical, nada de izquierdas, En Turquía llevar bigote es el equivalente a llevar barba larga y desmelenada en Afganistán. Los moderados son los que llevan barba en Turquía, los laicos van afeitados.

Si no van vestidos con fez, chilaba y babuchas es porque Ataturk prohibió la ropa tradicional y folclórica en actos oficiales.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> La picadora de carne humana está ya trabajando en modo total . Funciona perfectamente engrasada y coordinada . En algún momento se va a producir el desplome del Ejército Ucraniano . Aunque los ucranianos son eslavos y más brutos que los rusos , que ya es decir , no podrán resistir mucho tiempo más este nivel de machaqueo . No importa lo que les haya metido en sus mentes la máquina de propaganda anglosionista . Una cosa es que la tele te meta moral de combate en el cuerpo para que vayas al frente a combatir y otra muy diferente , ver como despanzurran con metralla y fósforo a la unidad que está por delante de la tuya metida en sus trincheras .
> Y cuando el Ejército Ucraniano se derrumbe de forma estrepitosa , las unidades rusas no van a tener obstáculo alguno para avanzar hasta donde les dé la gana.




exacto ucrania es el unico pais que podria plantar cara a rusia a partir del dnipro hacia el oeste todos maricones y lesbianas


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

muy pronto en malaga...


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

comienza la invasion de moros a españa... invadiran chalets y violaran a maricones otaneros y a sus madres


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> comienza la invasion de moros a españa... invadiran chalets y violaran a maricones otaneros y a sus madres



Espero que empiecen por ti, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.
> 
> PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.



¿Gas, Petróleo y Materia prima?


----------



## Tails (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> comienza la invasion de moros a españa... invadiran chalets y violaran a maricones otaneros y a sus madres



y la fuente es twitter?

desde que cierto presidente reconoció el Sahara marroquí y marruecos en 2018 puso el servicio militar han llegado más que nunca





__





Cargando…






rua.ua.es





¿EXISTE UN REPUNTE DE LA INMIGRACIÓN ARGELINA HACIA ESPAÑA?
¿La llegada de embarcaciones sobre las costas del Mediterráneo son un
hecho puntual o el síntoma de un proceso más profundo?
Los datos demuestran que desde 2007 existe un crecimiento
llamativo de los inmigrantes argelinos en España, en coincidencia
con el incremento de la llegada de inmigrantes en embarcaciones
sobre las costas del Mediterráneo
La llegada de embarcaciones con argelinos sobre las costas de
Alicante, Murcia, Almería y Baleares son un síntoma de malestar
creciente en este país
La llegada periódica en los últimos años de embarcaciones de distinta naturaleza
sobre diferentes lugares del Mediterráneo, especialmente Alicante, Almería, Murcia,
Mallorca, así como en las costas de Cerdeña, en Italia, ha puesto en el primer plano
de la actualidad la posibilidad de que se esté produciendo un repunte de la
inmigración argelina hacia Europa, y en particular hacia las costas españolas del
Mediterráneo más próximas a las costas argelinas.
Es conveniente, por tanto, analizar con la objetividad de los datos, la
evolución que está teniendo la inmigración argelina para conocer su
comportamiento, tratar de comprender mejor algunas de las causas que pueden
estar en la base de estos movimientos migratorios así como las particularidades que
presenta. Es lo que se propone este informe.

¿Qué razones pueden estar alimentando un incremento de la
inmigración argelina?
A partir de 2006, la inmigración se ha convertido en una obsesión colectiva
entre los jóvenes argelinos. La causa de ello hay que buscarla en el
empeoramiento de las condiciones de vida en un país rico en recursos
naturales y reservas económicas derivadas de los ingresos procedentes del
petróleo y del gas natural.
Hasta 2006, la inmigración irregular de los argelinos se realizaba a través de
las costas de Marruecos, si bien, el cerrojazo que llevan a cabo las autoridades por
medio de una impermeabilización de las fronteras y la creación de fuerzas
especiales para vigilar las fronteras lleva a que a partir de entonces, los inmigrantes
argelinos que llegaban hasta Europa cruzando el Estrecho desde Marruecos, tengan
que hacerlo directamente desde las costas argelinas.
Pero los “harragas” (emigrantes irregulares) son un auténtico revulsivo para el
orgullo nacional de Argelia al poner de manifiesto sus carencias y deficiencias, por lo
que el Gobierno argelino se ha volcado en reprimirlo a través de la Marina Nacional,
la Gendarmería y la Policía. De hecho, se estima que unos 16.000 policías se han
destinado a vigilar las costas, realizando unas 400 detenciones de jóvenes que
intentaban salir del país al trimestre. Un país cuyo orgullo nacional es importante
para mantenerse como un líder en la región, considera que es una humillación
y uin reconocimiento de su fracaso que los jóvenes quieran escaparse de un
país rico en hidrocarburos. De hecho, en fechas recientes el diario El Watan
titulaba de forma elocuente, “Argelia, tus hijos huyen de ti”.

sin contar lo del sahara 









Argelia acusa a Marruecos de librar una "guerra sucia" contra España con Pegasus y la migración


El Gobierno de Argelia considera que Marruecos libra una "guerra sucia" contra los países vecinos, España...




www.europapress.es





Argelia acusa a Marruecos de librar una "guerra sucia" contra España con Pegasus y la migración


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Me sorprende que aún haya quien con dos dedos de frente pueda creerse nada de lo que dice Zelensky o los que están a su mando. Claro que si, el ejército Ruso perdía 1000 soldados al día durante el primer mes y ahora reconociendo que tienen menos pérdidas al atacar con artillería y que en Ucrania se quedan sin armamento y munición....resulta que siguen muriendo muchos más soldados Rusos que Ucranianos. Que manera de irse inventando cosas sobre la marcha.
> 
> 
> Alexei Arestovich, asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana:
> ...



Ficción 1000 soldados
Realidad ?
Firmado el Goebbels de marca blanca.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> comienza la invasion de moros a españa... invadiran chalets y violaran a maricones otaneros y a sus madres



Y todos pensábamos que eran los de Priscilla los que la iban a liar.


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que alguien está planeando ganar un dineral en la hambruna que se avecina.
> ¿Quien dijo qué no saben gestionar el colapso?
> 
> La administración Biden pagará a los agricultores más dinero para no cultivar
> ...



PAC a la estadounidense y de mientras el tito Bill Puertas es el mayor terrateniente de EEUU, el mundo al revés.


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

Me lo mandan desde Polonia. Parece que allí hay tambien bastante gente que esta has los huevos del amigo americano.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

usa va a dejar tirado a zelensky.. biden no puede soportar mas inflaacion

*GAME OVER

Biden Throws Zelensky Under The Bus: Ukraine Leader 'Brushed Off' Invasion Warnings | ZeroHedge*


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086303
> 
> 
> En un café de Londres se añaden en la cuenta automáticamente 2 libras para apoyar a Ucrania ‍♂







hay que ser más SOLIDARIOS con los del 404.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2022)

*Off-topic de secano*

A este paso van a tener un inmenso desierto como Arabia, solo les faltara el petróleo.
El periodo que va desde el 2000 al 2022 es el más seco en 1.200 años.














News | City of West Hollywood






www.weho.org




.
"
...
Across the western U.S., scientists have found that the extreme dryness since 2000 has become the driest 22-year period in at least 1,200 years, a megadrought that research shows is being intensified by climate change.
...
"


----------



## Clavisto (11 Jun 2022)

- ¿Chupito? - pregunté ya con la botella de J/B en la mano
- Ja -respondió Kámel.

Era el tercero de la mañana. El tercero en los quince minutos que llevaba allí sentado en una mesa, leyendo el As, volcado sobre el periódico. No debe tener muy buena vista, aunque este no sea el mayor de sus problemas.

Acababa de irse el otro cliente, un técnico de la Mahou al que conozco de toda la vida y a quien no le quedará mucho para la jubilación. Viene todos los fines de semana a desayunarse un café y una pulga mientras lee el As. Buen tío, muy buen profesional. Pero hoy, para su fastidio, el As lo tenía Kámel. Podría haber cogido alguno de los dos generalistas a disposición del público pero no lo hizo. Se quedó sentado mirando el televisor sin volumen con Lera Lynn sonando por los altavoces. No tardó en marcharse. No había empezado bien su fin de semana.

- Escucha, hermano -dijo Kámel
- La canción de la alegría...-tarareé a sabiendas de lo que venía después.
- ¿Qué?
- Nada, dime.
- Este me lo apuntas.
- Vale.
- Esta noche vengo y voy liquidando...
- Sin problema.
- Diez euros...No sé. Lo que pueda.

Me fui al rincón mientras él volvía a la mesa para recoger sus cosas. Y asegurándose de que estábamos solos se acercó y empezó a hablarme en su extraño lenguaje.

El cura de una de las iglesias del pueblo había presentado en su contra una denuncia en los juzgados por amenazas de muerte y le habían prohibido acercarse a sus inmediaciones. Un cura nuevo, uno que según parece apenas lleva un año por aquí.

- ¿Es joven? -pregunté
- ¡Nooo, qué va! ¡Es viejo! ¡Pero está loco!

Y prosiguió con la historia intercalando alguna frase bíblica referida a los pobres como él, pues Kámel otra cosa no pero pobre sí que lo es. E ilegal, chatarrero, pobre de iglesia, ex-presidiario, alcohólico, y padre de una niña a la que apenas ve y cuya abuela, una rumana más mala que el whisky de garrafón, le trae por el camino de la amargura.

En fin, la cosa quedó en que el cura era un cabrón, aunque el calificativo es mío. Kámel se conformaba con describirlo como un loco.

- ¡Está loco! -repetía-

Le han jodido bien. Los días de diario apenas rascaba nada pero raro era el domingo en el que no sacaba al menos veinte euros. Y luego las viejecillas le daban ropa, comida...

- Hay más iglesias -le dije-
- ¡Sí! -contestó él- ¡Hay otras muy buenas! ¿Pero por qué ese señor dice eso? ¡Yo no le he amenazado! ¡Miente! ¡Y el Señor dijo que...!

Pidió otro chupito después de analizar someramente su última cita bíblica. Ya iba a ponérselo cuando vi que en el otro lado de la barra seguía entero el que antes le había puesto.

- Pero si tienes aquí este entero, Kámel.
- ¡Ah, perdona!

Se lo bebió de un trago, como siempre.

- ¡Adiós, hermano!


Eran casi las doce del mediodía, hora de misas. Y un sábado más no había ni treinta euros en la caja abierta desde las ocho.

Miguel llegó todo vestido de blanco, cosa nada rara con este calor, no como Kámel y su camiseta negra de Fernando Alonso. Claro que Miguel es un tío de pasta, con clase, se ve a la legua. 

Lo conocí...¿hace cuanto? Tanto puede ser un año como dos, o incluso tres. Tiene a un hijo trabajando en el hospital y cayó por aquí cuando venía a ver que todo iba bien. Él vive en Madrid. Es consultor, o lo ha sido, no sé si estará jubilado, no se lo he preguntado.

Una mañana me comentó algo acerca de la buena música que siempre oía en nuestro bar. Recuerdo que sonaba una banda sesentera, una americana, una de esas con una canción que siempre sale en todas esas recopilaciones que de madrugada vendían por la tele. Y hasta hoy.

- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto?
- Bien, Miguel. ¿Cerveza?
- Sí, por favor.

Se fue a su mesa del ventanal y allí estuvimos hablando un rato.

No sé como llegamos a su oficio, en todo caso fue cosa suya, pero cuando empezó a hablar del terremoto que en 1994 constituyó lo de hacer operaciones bancarias a través del teléfono...¡Ah, sí! ¡Estábamos hablando de Internet, del comercio en la Red! Él decía que veía próxima una caída en su uso e importancia, tanto en lo comercial como en lo relativo a las redes sociales y yo no lo veía tan claro aduciendo a mi favor el hecho de que los mayores consumidores de comida basura pertenecen a las clases inferiores, mucho más numerosas.

- ¿Y eso, Kufisto? -dijo extrañado. Poco antes me había contado que su hijo apenas hacía uso ya de todo eso si no era para algo enfocado en sus aficiones. Pero claro, su joven hijo ya es médico.
- Bueno, pues que puede trasponerse a todo lo demás. Todo el mundo tiene acceso a Internet. Y cuanto menos tienes, más deseas. Al menos cuando uno es joven. O pobre.

- Kufisto -me dijo al pagar un rato después delante de su mujer y su hijo, que habían llegado mientras hablábamos- ¿Tú eres de aquí?
- Sí
- Yo creía...Yo creía que tú no eras de aquí.
- Pues sí. Manchego. Manchego de pura cepa -dije riendo- Manchego de pies a cabeza.

- ¿Pues no era en aquellos años -le había dicho a Miguel- cuando Mario Conde renovó por entero la informática de Banesto y todos los demás fueron al relance?
- Sí, Kufisto, sí...Así fue


Quique es el mejor cliente que un camarero pueda desear, si es que es posible que un camarero desee a un cliente. Bebedor, tranquilo, buena gente...Perdió a un hermano en un accidente de tráfico, algo de lo que no le da miedo hablar. El otro día me contó lo que sintió al verlo en un cajón del helado depósito de cadáveres.

- Era como las películas, Kufisto. Yo iba con un amigo y me tuvo que recoger para que no me cayera al suelo. No me lo podía creer.

Hoy vino más tarde, ya eran casi las dos. Lleva unos fines de semana con un cierto retraso. Está muy liado con el piso que compró hará pronto un año, claro, pero todavía anda dándole los últimos retoques. Vive con su madre, que tampoco quedará tan lejos una vez él se haya instalado de una puta vez.

- Quique, yo me fui a mi piso, hará ahora en agosto hará diecisiete años, cuando me llevaron el colchón. A pelo. Siempre a pelo.

Rió. Tiene una risa muy franca.


Poco a poco, chinochano como se dice por aquí, fui arreglando el desastre matinal, aunque lo perdido pues eso, estaba perdido.

En esas estábamos, chinochaneando, cuando Ujo llegó y tomó asiento en la barra junto a Quique.

- Una birra, Kufis. ¿Te queda arroz?
- Sí.

Ujo es fotógrafo; y camarógrafo. Es un as en lo suyo, no le falta trabajo. Graba y edita operaciones del hospital que luego son mostradas y premiadas por el mundo entero. Hace poco les dieron otro premio en los Estados Unidos. También es drogadicto. Y un buen chico.

Resulta curioso calificar de "chico" a alguien que apenas tiene tres años menos que tú, ya casi cincuentón, pero hay gente que se conserva joven toda la vida. Y Ujo es uno de ellos. Y después de todo, y a pesar de conocernos desde que éramos chavales, él siempre me ha visto como alguien mayor, algo no raro por otra parte.

Ujo va a su aire. Estuvo a punto de casarse con una negra en Nigeria cuando estuvo desenganchándose de la heroína. Filmó porno con apenas veinte años. Y buen porno noventero, a la altura de cualquier producción francesa de aquel tiempo y con las cuatro perras que le soltaba el productor, un rico y desquiciado cocainómano madrileño que andaba enrollado con el putón protagonista que acabó anunciando el primer Jet-Extender en un sofá junto a un viejo nauseabundo.

Pero ahora anda por aquí. Está bien con su intermitente trabajo en el hospital; tiene ingresos y cuando le falta se busca las mañas en forma de trapicheos. La droga es importante para él. Hace no mucho me reveló un sistema para meterse speed sin que nadie se diese cuenta. Es un buen invento. Es un chico muy mañoso.

- ¿Te queda paella hoy, Kufisto?
- Sí, hoy sí, Ujo-

Y le puse un buen plato junto a la cerveza.

Quique y Ujo charlaban mientras yo iba recogiendo. Bueno, chinochano...lo que al final había fallado era la mañana.


Quique se fue a comer con su madre y en eso, yo fregando los platos perseguido por Ujo hasta cuando salí a mear, entró uno que viene al bar muy de vez en cuando, de Navidad en Navidad, algo no tan raro cuando se intuye que vive en Edimburgo desde hace doce años.

Es un chaval...¡joder, otra vez lo de chaval! Bueno, es igual. Es uno de aquí que se fue a Edimburgo y que siempre que lo veo parece atacao. Él se quedó con Ujo y yo fui terminando.

Acabé, salí a la barra, me serví una cerveza helada y me senté en mi rincón.

El chico nuevo, no recuerdo por qué, empezó a hablar de Europa, de Escocia, de la vida que allí se llevaba, de su educación, del bonus de veinte libras que les dan a los pobres que tiene perros, eso sí, atados y embozados, de la simpatía de la gente que no te conoce y sin embargo te saluda, de las cervezas, carísimas a nuestros oídos pero llevaderas en ese mundo; del verano y de sus breves noches frescas; de la educación, del tráfico, tan incomparable al español donde todo dios parece ir cargado con la escopeta de matar conejos. Escuché con gusto. La última vez que salí de aquí fue para ir a Toledo a pillar un chisme para ver un Barcelona-Madrid en el bar. Todavía jugaba Ronaldo el gordo, creo.

Recordé mis últimas experiencias en Youtube mientras le oía hablar de Escocia. Veo vídeos de japoneses andando por las calles con una cámara en la cabeza.

- Están limpísimas -dije- No es que no veas un puto papel en el suelo, no...¡Es que no ves papeleras!


Salimos a fumar. Ujo se abrochó un par de tiros de speed diluido en un botecillo pequeño, como para los ojos.


Hacía un calor del copón.


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

La temporada de baño se ha abierto en Odessa.
Una mina ucraniana ha hecho estallar a un veraneante.
Al parecer, ésta no es ni mucho menos la última muerte de civiles a causa de las minas ucranianas esparcidas en el mar y en las playas cercanas a Odessa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jun 2022)

Arrestovich dice que 10.000 en 100 días. La prensa británica dice que 20.000 pérdidas en un mes. De alguna manera, las cifras de bajas del ejército ucraniano no cuadran. Estoy esperando el habitual "ataque" ofendido de las autoridades ucranianas a la prensa británica. ¿Va a haber una pelea por la interpretación del término "pérdida"? 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





Las fuertes pérdidas de las AFU podrían llevar a un punto de inflexión - The Guardian​​Con este título y su propio recuento de combatientes eliminados de las AFU se publicó un artículo en una importante publicación británica.​​"Las bajas ucranianas son entre 600 y 1.000 al día. Se trata de una reducción colosal de la capacidad de combate de Ucrania debido al intento fallido de las AFU de mantener la defensa de Severodonetsk", informó The Guardian.​​"El número total de bajas -más de 20.000 al mes- plantea interrogantes sobre el estado en que se encontrará el ejército ucraniano si la guerra se prolonga hasta el otoño. El ejército ruso ya controla grandes partes de Ucrania y podrían suspender las hostilidades con ganancias territoriales".​​







Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me



​​


----------



## Julc (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Espero que fuera algún etarra.



O un ladrón de ovejas.
Eran una plaga.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los iberos ... tan buenos y angelicales ellos ...



Veis. 

Los iberos no rebanaban cuellos, eran los celtas. Pero en fin...

No pienso seguir que es desviar el hilo.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia el porno lo tienes cada día y live.En la calle. Tan solo hay que relacionarse un poco



Sí, y en el jardín de las Hespérides, allá por las columnas de Hércules, en los confines del mar conocido, decían que las manzanas eran de oro y resultaron ser simples malacatones.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


>



Los únicos romanos que me caen bien son el Pretor Cayo Valerio y el arquitecto Casio Pliego.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Muy fuerte me parece. Habrá que buscar confirmación.


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Jun 2022)

MoA - Ukraine Bits: No Ammo, More Casualties, Thin Lines, Propaganda And Passing The Buck

*Bits de Ucrania: Sin munición, más bajas, líneas finas, propaganda y pasar la pelota*


El estado real de la guerra en Ucrania, que describí hace unos dos meses, ahora ha llegado a los principales medios de comunicación. El régimen de Zelensky en Ucrania lo está utilizando para rogar a 'Occidente' por más armas y municiones.


Ucrania corre el riesgo de perder la guerra con Rusia: oficial militar - _Newsweek_
La escasez de municiones de artillería debilita la moral del frente ucraniano - _New York Times_
Estamos casi sin municiones y confiamos en las armas occidentales, dice Ucrania - _The Guardian_
Ucrania se está quedando sin municiones a medida que se debilitan las perspectivas en el campo de batalla - _Washington Post_
y muchos otros ...
Del último enlace:



> [L]as probabilidades en contra de los ucranianos comienzan a parecer abrumadoras, dijo Danylyuk, el asesor del gobierno.
> “Los rusos están usando artillería de largo alcance contra nosotros, a menudo sin ninguna respuesta, porque no tenemos los medios”, dijo. “Pueden atacar desde decenas de kilómetros de distancia y nosotros no podemos devolver el fuego. Conocemos todas las coordenadas de todos sus objetivos importantes, pero no tenemos los medios para atacar”.
> *Ucrania ahora se ha quedado casi completamente sin municiones para los sistemas de armas de la era soviética que fueron el pilar de su arsenal, y los países de Europa del Este que mantuvieron los mismos sistemas se han quedado sin suministros excedentes para donar* , dijo Danylyuk. Ucrania necesita con urgencia cambiar a sistemas occidentales más sofisticados y de mayor alcance, pero estos se han comprometido recientemente y en cantidades insuficientes para igualar la inmensa potencia de fuego de Rusia, dijo.
> Rusia está disparando hasta 50.000 proyectiles de artillería al día contra las posiciones ucranianas, y los ucranianos solo pueden devolver el golpe con alrededor de 5.000 a 6.000 proyectiles al día, dijo. Estados Unidos se ha comprometido a entregar 220.000 rondas de municiones, *suficientes para igualar la potencia de fuego rusa durante unos cuatro días.*



The _Independent_ afirma haber visto un informe de inteligencia que mostraba números aún peores :



> Las tropas ucranianas están sufriendo pérdidas masivas, ya que las fuerzas rusas *las superan 20 a 1 en artillería y 40 a 1 en municiones* , según la nueva inteligencia que pinta un panorama sombrío del conflicto en el frente.
> Un informe de funcionarios de inteligencia ucranianos y occidentales también revela que los ucranianos enfrentan enormes dificultades para responder a los bombardeos rusos con su artillería restringida a un rango de 25 kilómetros, mientras que el enemigo puede atacar desde 12 veces esa distancia.
> Por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra, *ahora hay preocupación por la deserción* . El informe, visto por _The Independent_ , dice que el empeoramiento de la situación en el Donbas, con la muerte de hasta cien soldados por día, está teniendo “un efecto seriamente desmoralizador en las fuerzas ucranianas, así como un efecto material muy real; *cada semana crecen los casos de deserción* ”.



Esto era fácilmente previsible. Como escribí a mediados de abril :



> Sin combustible, el ejército ucraniano no puede moverse y *sin un suministro constante, especialmente de grandes cantidades de municiones de artillería, no puede contrarrestar la artillería rusa, que será muy utilizada en su contra.*
> Estas imágenes de una antigua posición ucraniana muestran el resultado devastador de tal situación.
> 
> 
> ...



Para igualar las 50.000 balas diarias de Rusia, cada una con un peso de 50 kilogramos, se tendrían que mover unas 2.500 toneladas métricas de municiones por día desde la frontera occidental de Ucrania hacia el este. Después de llegar a alguna cabeza de ferrocarril en el este, tendrían que ser cargados en unos 350 camiones para ser distribuidos bajo el fuego de armas rusas de largo alcance. Esto tendría que suceder todos los días.

Los EE. UU. tienen grandes depósitos de municiones, pero incluso estos se vaciarían en unos pocos meses si no se produjeran nuevos cartuchos a gran escala. La producción de municiones generalmente se realiza solo en una escala pequeña pero constante de unos pocos cientos de rondas por semana. Occidente tendría que aumentar la producción para permitir el suministro que Ucrania necesitaría para igualar a Rusia.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la artillería de Ucrania ha perdido 506 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y 1.859 artillería de campaña y morteros desde el comienzo de la guerra. El número diario informado de piezas golpeadas ha cambiado con el tiempo de más de 50 por día a ahora un solo dígito.

Los números totales en el informe de Rusia son demasiado altos (como suelen serlo en informes "occidentales" similares). Suman más de lo que tenía Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. Pero podemos suponer con seguridad que más del 90% de las armas y los sistemas de misiles de Ucrania han sido destruidos. Mientras tanto, "occidente" ha prometido a Ucrania unos 200 cañones y unos 50 sistemas de misiles. La mitad de ellos son antiguos tipos soviéticos. La otra mitad son más nuevos y necesitan munición "occidental". Parecen llegar sólo a cuentagotas.

Estados Unidos ha enviado unos 100 obuses ligeros M-777. Solo se han visto unos pocos en el frente en el este y algunos ya fueron destruidos allí. Podemos adivinar dónde está el resto. El M-777 es liviano (4,2 toneladas métricas) porque está hecho en gran parte de titanio, que tiene un valor de chatarra diez veces mayor que el acero. Algunos empresarios del oeste de Ucrania parecen haber descubierto que reciclar las armas (o venderlas en otro lugar) tiene más valor que enviarlas al este, donde seguramente serán destruidas en unos pocos días.

Hace diez días, el comediante y presidente ucraniano Zelensky admitió que cada día mueren entre 60 y 100 soldados ucranianos. Ese número estaba altamente calificado y ahora un asesor de Zelensky lo ha duplicado :



> *Un alto asesor presidencial ucraniano le dijo a la BBC que entre 100 y 200 soldados ucranianos mueren en el frente todos los días.*
> Mykhaylo Podolyak dijo que Ucrania necesitaba cientos de sistemas de artillería occidentales para nivelar el campo de juego con Rusia en la región oriental de Donbas.



Los números reales son ciertamente más altos que cualquier cosa que el régimen de Zelensky jamás admita. En un conflicto dominado por la artillería de la Primera Guerra Mundial (pero sin ataques con gas), el número de heridos a muertos es históricamente de 4 a 1 y uno de los heridos muere además más tarde a causa de sus heridas. Esta tasa histórica de 'muertes por saneamiento' de heridos que luego mueren a causa de sus heridas se ha reducido a la mitad gracias al uso de antibióticos. Pero en Ucrania bien puede ser más alto de lo habitual en las guerras modernas, ya que su infraestructura médica está en muy mal estado y muchos miembros del personal médico han huido del país.

Así que supongamos que las cifras reales son unos 300 muertos por día más 1.200 heridos. Una octava parte de los heridos, 150 hombres, morirán más tarde a causa de sus heridas. Esta tasa de bajas ha sido la misma todos los días desde principios de abril, cuando Zelensky rechazó más negociaciones y la guerra entró en su fase de desgaste. Significa que en los últimos dos meses el ejército ucraniano perdió más de 18.000 hombres con 70.000 heridos adicionales. Algunos de los cuales también habrán muerto a estas alturas, mientras que otros se habrán recuperado por completo. El ejército ucraniano comenzó con unos 200.000 soldados. Más tarde, entre 30 y 100 000 hombres de las fuerzas de defensa territorial fueron llamados y enviados al frente. Hubo informes de que algunas de estas unidades no entrenadas han tenido tasas de bajas del 65%.

Ningún ejército puede utilizar a todos sus hombres en el frente. Siempre se necesita mucha tropa logística y de apoyo.

La relación diente a cola (T3R) en un ejército puede ser de 1 a 10 hasta 1 a 2,5. El frente ucraniano probablemente estará en manos del 20% del ejército ucraniano (200.000 menos muertos y heridos más fuerzas territoriales y 1 a 4 T3R). Eso hace unos 40.000 hombres en una línea de frente actual de unos 1.000 kilómetros. Esos son 40 hombres por kilómetro o 64 por milla. Esa es una fuerza bastante débil. No pasarán muchas semanas más hasta que esa línea se rompa de manera decisiva.

Zelensky podría acortar la línea de contacto a la mitad y duplicar su poder de defensa si estuviera dispuesto a permitir una retirada a la línea Dnieper. Pero hasta ahora ha rechazado cualquier solicitud de retirada. Eso sella el destino de su ejército.

He escrito anteriormente sobre los efectos del fuego de artillería en la moral de un ejército:



> La moral no puede reemplazar la potencia de fuego. La moral se destruye cuando los soldados son atacados por fuego de artillería concentrado. Rusia tiene mucho de lo último.



El informe _independiente_ citado anteriormente habla de un número cada vez mayor de deserción. Todavía son solo un goteo, pero se convertirán en una inundación tan pronto como se rompa la línea del frente. Ahora espero que eso suceda a finales de este mes.

Mientras los soldados mueren por cientos por día, los funcionarios ucranianos continúan con sus trucos de propaganda (traducción automática):



> Los ucranianos en las redes sociales se indignaron por un evento organizado por la Escuela de Economía de Kyiv y su presidente Tymofiy Milovanov en los Estados Unidos.
> Los participantes están invitados a "sumergirse" en la atmósfera de la guerra, en particular, a visitar el área de filtración y cenar al estilo de un refugio antibombas.
> El mismo Milovanov anunció el evento, que tendrá lugar el 25 de junio en Nueva York en el Harvard Club.
> "Este evento te cambiará. Tus prioridades en la vida cambiarán. Comprenderás y aceptarás la responsabilidad del mundo entero como propia, para ganar esta guerra y detener a Rusia.
> Habrá una zona de filtración, una cena estilo bomba y una inmersión en la experiencia de la guerra y los crímenes de guerra”, dijo.



Una 'zona de filtración' es donde los prisioneros de guerra serán entrevistados y clasificados antes de ser trasladados a los campos de prisioneros. El ejército de Ucrania ha utilizado esas zonas para torturar a los prisioneros .

Hace dos días señalé que el juego de culpas por la pérdida de la guerra ha comenzado. Zelensky será a quien se le pasará la pelota. El presidente Biden no se ha sumado a esto :



> El presidente Joe Biden, hablando con los donantes en una recaudación de fondos demócrata aquí, dijo que el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy “no quería escucharlo” cuando la inteligencia estadounidense reunió información de que Rusia se estaba preparando para invadir.
> Los comentarios se produjeron cuando Biden hablaba sobre su trabajo para reunir y solidificar el apoyo a Ucrania a medida que la guerra continúa en su cuarto mes.
> “Nada como esto ha sucedido desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sé que mucha gente pensó que tal vez estaba exagerando. Pero sabía que teníamos datos para sostener que él”, refiriéndose al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, “iba a entrar, fuera de la frontera”.
> “No había duda”, dijo Biden. “Y Zelenskyy no quería escucharlo”.
> Aunque Zelenskyy ha inspirado a la gente con su liderazgo durante la guerra, su preparación para la invasión, o la falta de ella, sigue siendo *un tema controvertido.*



"Zelensky no nos escuchó y no nos informó lo mal que iba la guerra", se convertirá en la frase estándar tan pronto como el ejército ucraniano se dé a la fuga.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Los Kalibr, una vez que son visibles por el objetivo en el horizonte, se elevan verticalmente y se lanzan contra el objetivo a 3.000 Km/h con media tonelada de carga posible.
> 
> Probablemente con uno solo sea suficiente para cargarse un portaaviones, pero vamos, pueden lanzar 200 contra toda la comparsa.
> 
> ...



Con respecto a esto, por aclararlo, dado que hay cierta confusión.

En cuanto al Kalibr, la versión de ataque a tierra desde submarinos y barcos que estamos viendo en uso son misiles subsónicos con un alcance de 2.500 Kms (versión de ataque a tierra) pero vuelan a velocidades de alrededor de 900 Kms/hora. Este misil es el equivalente del Tomahawk Norteamericano pero el Kalibr casí le triplica en alcance (2.500 Kms vs 1.600 Kms) y esta demostrando mucha mayor precisión.

Además de la versión de ataque a tierra existen otras versiones del Kalibr con misión antibuque, principalmente hay 2 versiones, subsónica y supersonica (crucero subsónico y el último tramo con un sprint acelerando a velocidades supersónicas de alrededor de Mach 3).

También existe la versión antisubmarina, en este caso el misil vuela a velocidad de crucero subsónica cientos de Kms hasta la zona donde se ha detectado un submarino, esta variante porta un torpedo antisubmarino que reentra en el agua activando su sonar activo para buscar el blanco.

Aparte del Kalibr se están utilizando otros 2 misiles de crucero de lanzamiento desde tierra.

El Iskander M que también es subsónico con un alcance de 500 Kms y el Bastion que si es *supersónico* (Mach 2,5) con un alcance de 450 Kms.


----------



## quinciri (11 Jun 2022)

Recapitulando, y desde lo de la disolución del pacto de Varsovia.

Y en lo que resulte de Ucrania, las consecuencias no van a ser solo para Ucrania. Y como ya está pasando aun sin estar todavía medianamente resuelto el aparentemente "puntual" conflicto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo de bajas ucranianas, y en terreno abierto…supongo que intentaban sabotear las vías del tren…


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> MoA - Ukraine Bits: No Ammo, More Casualties, Thin Lines, Propaganda And Passing The Buck
> 
> *Bits de Ucrania: Sin munición, más bajas, líneas finas, propaganda y pasar la pelota*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver .... los ukros llevan cayendo como moscas desde el primer día. Joer .... no han ganao un puto enfrentamiento. Solo emboscadas por el campo y asi poco puedes destruir.


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Igor Volobuyev, un alto directivo corrupto de Gazprombank y portavoz de Gazprom que huyó a Ucrania, se está entrenando con miembros del proyecto de falsos criminales Legion Free Russia para matar a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

pues a los rusos.en esta guerra se.les ve bastante comodos..


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Cazadores del grupo "O" muestran su último trofeo, T-64 con la última modernización ucraniana.

Dentro hay un conductor muerto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

BTR-4 "Bucéfalo" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruido en la región de Jarkov.

@warjournaltg


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que los pobres rusos no solo tuvieron la II GM mundial en la que murieron millones de soldados (solo contando militares civiles aparte)
> 
> Es que venían de :
> 
> ...



Otro caso dramático de fallecimiento de hombres fue el de Paraguay en la guerra de la Triple Alianza.

El porcentaje de bajas fue brutal, casi se quedan sin hombres.


----------



## raptors (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Kiev.
> 
> "Renuncia al metro. Renuncia al legado de la Unión Soviética"





*Pegar miseros papelitos no significa nada...* más bien significa que las autoridades saben que el pueblo llano apoya a lo que fue la URSS y actualmente a su heredera rusia...


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Otro caso dramático de fallecimiento de hombres fue el de Paraguay en la guerra de la Triple Alianza.
> 
> El porcentaje de bajas fue brutal, casi se quedan sin hombres.



Los genetistas paleoantropólogos hablan de una sustitución de los varones humanos hace unos 70.000 años. Es decir, por el estudio de los genes mitocondriales, la mujer humana presenta un linaje ininterrumpido, sin embargo, el hombre, una ruptura en esas fechas. 

Perdón por escribir de memoria y no ofrecer mas documentación.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jun 2022)

Telemadriz: El dispositivo de seguridad para la cumbre de la otan que se celebrará en madriz no tiene precedentes: 35000 efectivos ¿De que tienen miedo? De la anti-cumbre?


----------



## Honkler (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.
> 
> PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.



Movilizar que? A millones de europeos AMARICONADOS?  No movilizas ni 100.000 en toda Europa y eso a punta de bayoneta…

Los europeos actual no valen ni para pasar sin internet 3 días seguidos


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los genetistas paleoantropólogos hablan de una sustitución de los varones humanos hace unos 70.000 años. Es decir, por el estudio de los genes mitocondriales, la mujer humana presenta un linaje ininterrumpido, sin embargo, el hombre, una ruptura en esas fechas.
> 
> Perdón por escribir de memoria y no ofrecer mas documentación.



Otro caso:

_"Aniquilados rápidamente. Hace *4.500 años *hubo una *masacre* por parte de unos pueblos del Cáucaso que decidieron* exterminar a todos los varones de la Península Ibérica*. Esta información se ha desvelado tras un estudio de la Universidad de Harvard que ha publicado New Scientist."

Todos los españoles fueron exterminados hace 4.500 años (lavanguardia.com) _

Disculpen por salir del hilo.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Mucha foto del cartel de Mariupol con su nueva imágen, pero ninguna de los artífices del cambio.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para igualar las 50.000 balas diarias de Rusia, cada una con un peso de 50 kilogramos, se tendrían que mover unas 2.500 toneladas métricas de municiones por día desde la frontera occidental de Ucrania hacia el este. Después de llegar a alguna cabeza de ferrocarril en el este, tendrían que ser cargados en unos 350 camiones para ser distribuidos bajo el fuego de armas rusas de largo alcance. Esto tendría que suceder todos los días.



Frases de Eisenhower :

“No encontrarás difícil demostrar que las batallas, las campañas e incluso las guerras se han ganado o perdido, principalmente, por la logística”.

“A lo largo de la lucha, la debilidad fatal del enemigo fue su falta de habilidad logística para mantener a sus ejércitos en el campo de batalla. Sus fuerzas tenían todo el coraje posible, pero el coraje no fue suficiente. Los refuerzos no llegaban, armas, municiones y comida también faltaban, y la carestía de combustible hizo que su capacidad para la movilidad táctica se redujera hasta desvanecerse. En los últimos tramos de la campaña, poco más podía hacer que esperar hasta que el avance aliado les barriera”.

Eisenhower sobre los alemanes al final de la IIGM (Importante especificarlo pq parecería que está hablando de los ucranianos en 2022)


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

uropa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.
[/QUOTE]


vettonio dijo:


> Muy fuerte me parece. Habrá que buscar confirmación.



Ya hay polacos en Ucrania y de alguna de las repúblicas bálticas, leído o traducido de video de fuente gubernamental rusa. No me preguntes cual ahora.

Hace un par de días el publicista Zelensky pedía armas y 150.000 soldados ( si, si, como lees) para intercambiar el grano. Siguió con las armas y calló con los hombres que se deben ir llegando en silencio en forma de supuestos voluntarios.

Por eso aparecen noticias de los juicios con pena de muerte de las repúblicas y que se ejecutarán...en 2025: mensaje, no vengáis y so tontos, en el intercambio hablaremos del precio.


----------



## xenofonte (11 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La simple ya te la descarto yo. Pese a los rollos otanicos se les van a acabar los misiles , lanzan docenas de largo alcance cada dia. Y tienen un radio de dispersión de pocos metros. Con eso pueden destruir los puentes, o los barcos en puertos al 90%. Por eso lo veo raro.
> 
> En crimea tienen aviones a montones ocn misiles antibuque, despegan vuelan bajo y los lanzan desde lejos. No se me pierdo, peor no es por falta de medios, han perdido poquisimos aviones desde que comenzo esto y luego esta que lo pueden hacer con misiles. El tema de los puentes tengo claro que es politico, impediria el trafico de mercancias y suministros civiles tambien. Pero lo de los barcos militares.....no se.




El puente que va hacia Rumanía en la región de Odesa sí que lo bombardearon, aunque creo que no fue nada definitivo.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los genetistas paleoantropólogos hablan de una sustitución de los varones humanos hace unos 70.000 años. Es decir, por el estudio de los genes mitocondriales, la mujer humana presenta un linaje ininterrumpido, sin embargo, el hombre, una ruptura en esas fechas.
> 
> Perdón por escribir de memoria y no ofrecer mas documentación.



Supervolcan Toba


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Ojo a la voz en off del audio. Repugnante. 
Este karma caerá algún día sobre los responsables... o sobre todos nosotros.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

a ver otanicos del foro y antirusos sin acritud

de verdad pensais que no estais apoyando a un megalomono???

esta loco !!!!


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Supervolcan Toba



Pero, ¿y las mujeres?

Posiblemente como consecuencia de la hambruna provocada por la gigantesca erupción se produjeron luchas y guerras.

Bien visto. No lo había asociado hasta ahora.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

Los satanistas unidos:


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

que pasó con el pingüino gilipollenko? Le cortaron la soldada? Roma no paga traidores¿?


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero, ¿y las mujeres?
> 
> Posiblemente como consecuencia de la hambruna provocada por la gigantesca erupción se produjeron luchas y guerras.
> 
> Bien visto. No lo había asociado hasta ahora.



En esa extinción se perdió gran parte de la riqueza genética humana, luego debieron llegar los de Vulcano y arreglaron la cosa.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> a ver otanicos del foro y antirusos sin acritud
> 
> de verdad pensais que no estais apoyando a un megalomono???
> 
> esta loco !!!!



El Megalómono




Megalómono ligando


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero, ¿y las mujeres?
> 
> Posiblemente como consecuencia de la hambruna provocada por la gigantesca erupción se produjeron luchas y guerras.
> 
> Bien visto. No lo había asociado hasta ahora.



El número de hijos (embarazos) que puede tener una mujer en su vida fertil es bastante limitado

El número de hijos (polvos a chortinas) que puede tener un hombre es prácticamente ilimitado

Por eso a las mujeres de cara a la supervivencia de la tribu se las protege y no van a la guerra, los hombres son prescindibles con que sobrevivan unos pocos vale

Debió haber unas guerras brutales por la poca comida que quedó


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El Megalómono
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086881
> 
> ...



Mítica pelicula, Jessica Lange estaba como un queso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Seamos objetivos. Su25 es para lo que es, ataque a tierra y apoyo infantería, se arriesga mucho volando tan bajo, por lo tanto tiene que tener cierto refuerzo.
> Es lo mismo que el A10 Thunderbolt yanki, que aguanta pepinazos, porque hace lo mismo que el Su25.
> 
> El F35 y el Su57 son aviones "furtivos" para acercarse sin ser detectados, soltar los pepinos y salir. Nótese que puse furtivos entre comillas. Para el combate aéreo no valen, ni tampoco para apoyo a infantería. Son para objetivos de mayor enjundia.
> ...



Siendo objetivos, el Su-25 y el A-10 tienen la misma misión, el apoyo aéreo cercano, son 2 aviones especializados en ello y son los más eficaces en eso.

El F-35 y el Su-57 son aviones furtivos muy distintos, los 2 son aviones multirol pero el F-35 no esta diseñado con la prioridad en el combate aéreo, más bien su mision es el ataque a tierra aunque es un enemigo a tener en cuenta en combate aire-aire.

El Su-57 si esta diseñado para la obtención de la superioridad aérea, con una capacidad secundaria de ataque a tierra a objetivos protegidos de alto valor estratégico.

Por cierto, un F-16 no es un avión de superioridad aérea, por supuesto se puede utilizar para conseguirla como cualquier caza multirol pero no es un avión especializado en ella como son el F-22, el F-15 A/C, el Eurofighter, el Su-27, el Su-35S y el Su-57 . 

Un F-16, F-18, F-15E, Mirage 2000-5/9, Rafale, un Mig-29, Mig-35, Su-30SM, no son cazas de superioridad aérea aunque puedan contribuir a conseguirla.

Interceptor puro y duro, solo existe en la actualidad uno en uso, el Mig-31 .


----------



## ryder87 (11 Jun 2022)

El otanista Yago informa que Rusia a partir de la proxima semana mete 70 batallones,40 BTG mas.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El número de hijos (embarazos) que puede tener una mujer en su vida fertil es bastante limitado
> 
> El número de hijos (polvos a chortinas) que puede tener un hombre es prácticamente ilimitado
> 
> ...



La erupción de un supervolcan provoca el equivalente volcanico a un invierno nuclear, esa erupción fué la mas grande que se conoce.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Serbios repartiendo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siendo objetivos, el Su-25 y el A-10 tienen la misma misión, el apoyo aéreo cercano, son 2 aviones especializados en ello y son los más eficaces en eso.
> 
> El F-35 y el Su-57 son aviones furtivos muy distintos, los 2 son aviones multirol pero el F-35 no esta diseñado con la prioridad en el combate aéreo, más bien su mision es el ataque a tierra aunque es un enemigo a tener en cuenta en combate aire-aire.
> 
> ...



Si por interceptor entiendes lo clásico, el Mig-31 ya no es interceptor puro…es un avión de ataque a tierra temible….








El duo letal formado por el MiG-31 y el misil hipersónico Kinhzal ruso


El misil Kinzhal es hipotéticamente imparable para los sistemas antiaéreos clásicos. En las últimas semanas, Rusia han empleado más de un millar de...




www.defensa.com


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El número de hijos (embarazos) que puede tener una mujer en su vida fertil es bastante limitado
> 
> El número de hijos (polvos a chortinas) que puede tener un hombre es prácticamente ilimitado
> 
> ...



A lo largo de la historia del género humano, es corriente la aniquilación de los varones perdedores en guerras, sitios... y la asimilación por los vencedores, de las mujeres de los primeros.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)

si hiciera eso polonia rusia lo consideraria un ataque 

ALERTA!! (Sin confirmar)...según fuentes ucranianas Zelensky pidió a Polonia el envío de 20.000 soldados a Ucrania occidental, Kiev quiere trasladar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde la frontera con Bielorrusia hacia el frente en Donbass!!


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si hiciera eso polonia rusia lo consideraria un ataque
> 
> ALERTA!! (Sin confirmar)...según fuentes ucranianas Zelensky pidió a Polonia el envío de 20.000 soldados a Ucrania occidental, Kiev quiere trasladar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde la frontera con Bielorrusia hacia el frente en Donbass!!



Está claro que Polonia va a recuperar su parte de Ucrania que perdió en 1939.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Recordando la historia. Iraq 2003


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siendo objetivos, el Su-25 y el A-10 tienen la misma misión, el apoyo aéreo cercano, son 2 aviones especializados en ello y son los más eficaces en eso.
> 
> El F-35 y el Su-57 son aviones furtivos muy distintos, los 2 son aviones multirol pero el F-35 no esta diseñado con la prioridad en el combate aéreo, más bien su mision es el ataque a tierra aunque es un enemigo a tener en cuenta en combate aire-aire.
> 
> ...



Pregunta del aficionado :

¿Qué sentido tiene un caza de superioridad aérea hoy en día?

Me explico en la era de los sistemas de defensa aérea avanzados (S-400, S-500) puedes tirar abajo cualquier avión de manera más eficaz y segura que con cualquier caza de superioridad aérea : Puedes negarle el espacio aéreo y también imperdirle que te lo niegue a tí con cazas se superioridad aérea (ya que se los puedes derribar con tus defensas aéreas)

En resumen : Puedes controlar el aire con un sistema eficaz de defensa aérea y destruyendo el del enemigo 

No veo la función de los cazas de superioridad aérea por ninguna parte

Hipersónicos para destruir sus sistemas de defensa aérea, mantener los tuyos a salvo y aviación de apoyo cercano para machacar a tierra ¿no?


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Peak oil : Se alcanza el máximo de producción posible y a partir de aquí cada vez se produce menos
> 
> La vaca no puede dar más leche
> 
> ...





Además un modelo matemático del 2007 lo predijo. Ya colgué el enlace al hilo del "Agotamiento del Modelo" el otro día. Hoy solamente me autocito para volver a traer el modelo matemático que coincide punto por punto lo dicho por Adriano II. Vamos de culo hasta el 2.100. Entre otras cosas el tejido industrial se va a la mierda. La población disminuye, etc, etc
No es una opinión, son matemáticas:

Nota: He tenido que borrar algunos gráficos porque no me dejan publicar mensajes con más de 5 imágenes. Lo siento




Galiciaverde dijo:


> El mayor problema es que no hay tiempo. No solo tenemos problemas con el modelo económico, también el pico del petróleo, la escasez de materias primas, el calentamiento global que afecta a la producción agrícola, etc. Todo está en crisis simultáneamente.
> 
> Hay un modelo matemático muy poco conocido (a veces pienso que no interesa que se conozca), basado en el modelo que hizo el Club de Roma en los años 70, pero ampliado con muchas más variables. Que yo sepa es el único modelo del mundo verdaderamente global. Hay por ahí modelos económicos, de la biosfera, de fuentes energéticas, etc, pero *este es el único modelo matemático que lo engloba todo* (o casi): población, mortalidad infantil, recursos energéticos, terreno cultivable, sumideros de CO2, tejido industrial... hasta más de 300 variables.
> 
> ...






Galiciaverde dijo:


> WRLD3-03-graphs13.mdl - Google Drive
> 
> *Si alguien quiere leer sobre el modelo, también puede leer los artículos que publicó en The Oil Drum*:
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que pasó con el pingüino gilipollenko? Le cortaron la soldada? Roma no paga traidores¿?



Calla joio,que estoy con tu mami y lo bien que lo pasamos....chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jun 2022)

Habemus malo maloso mundial

_Rusia tiene un plan contra el hambre. *Vladimir Putin se está preparando para matar de hambre a gran parte del mundo en desarrollo como la próxima etapa de su guerra en Europa.*_

Son 16 tuits, no me di leído ni cinco


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Atención. Última hora

Irina en Telegram informa. Los vídeos son impactantes.

_El "hongo" de una fuerte explosión se eleva en el área de Avdeevka, donde se encuentra la planta química, el "hongo" es visible desde Donetsk.

Avdeevka está controlada por tropas ucranianas.


_


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calla joio,que estoy con tu mami y lo bien que lo pasamos....chusquero de mierda.......



Ese trauma, expóoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Atención. Última hora
> 
> Irina en Telegram informa. Los vídeos son impactantes.
> 
> ...




Pinzas

edit: más falso que judas, desmentido en la página siguiente 



Otro vídeo que mira más hacia la derecha.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Irina 
*‼Hoy, un avión de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacó su artillería cerca del pueblo de Bereznigovatoe, región de Nikolayev‼*
Como resultado del fuego amigo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron tres cañones D-30 y unas 30 personas murieron y resultaron heridas. Esto se debe a la baja experiencia de la tripulación de vuelo, ya que los cadetes de los cursos 4-5 de la Universidad Nacional de Jarkov de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ya están siendo enviados a los mandos de las aeronaves.
*⚡⚡⚡Este es el séptimo incidente de este tipo en los últimos tres días. Los pilotos ucranianos tienen miedo de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos y solo vuelan a sus posiciones.*

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

*Rusia amenaza a Japón con retirarle su cuota pesquera frente a las islas Kuriles por impago.*

Las autoridades de Rusia han amenazado este viernes al Gobierno japonés con retirarle su cuota pesquera frente a las islas Kuriles, conocidas en Japón como Territorios del Norte, tras la suspensión del acuerdo en materia pesquera por impago.

El vice primer ministro de Rusia, Yuri Trutnev, ha señalado que, de hecho, "ya se ha limitado la exportación de pescado precisamente porque se niegan a pagar la cuota pesquera en torno a las islas Kuriles".

"De esta forma, este derecho se les retirará, así que se están castigando a ellos mismos", ha aseverado, según informaciones recogidas por la agencia de noticias TASS. A principios de esta semana, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zajarova, había anunciado la suspensión del pacto bilateral sobre cooperación para la explotación de los recursos marinos en la zona sur de las Kuriles.

En este sentido, especificó que esta medida se mantendría hasta que Japón cumpla con sus "compromisos financieros". Según Zajarova, el pacto en cuestión, basado en "el equilibro de los intereses" de ambos países, permitía a los pescadores japoneses "efectuar capturas en el marco de la cuota establecida por la parte rusa para el área de las islas Kuriles".

El Gobierno japonés ha expresado su rechazo sobre la decisión tomada por Moscú pero ha admitido que por el momento no ha abonado la cuota en el marco del cumplimiento del acuerdo.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...610104122.html

Cada día que pasa empeorando las relaciones con alguien.

Japón y Rusia no eran socios evidentemente, más bien al contrario, pero cada vez empeoran sus relaciones.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recordando la historia. Iraq 2003



Está senil y ha perdido la memoria reciente: Venezuela y Bolivia. En Bolivia con la salida de Evo Morales me impactó ver a una mujer, con el traje típico llorar desesperada cuando veía salir el oro del banco. Lo que vamos a aprender en estos años va ser doloroso.

Y pocos me parecen, yo también ando senil.


----------



## pemebe (11 Jun 2022)

*Armas a Ucrania: las perplejidades de la inteligencia estadounidense*
11 de junio de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

Tras el análisis de Defensa, el Washington Post y la Interpol, incluso los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses parecen tener algunas dudas sobre las armas suministradas a Kiev y su uso en el conflicto. Nuestra revista web destacó por primera vez, el 11 de marzo (15 días después del inicio de la ofensiva rusa), los riesgos inherentes al suministro masivo de armas de todo tipo a Ucrania y el riesgo de que se pierdan.

Un tema que fue abordado posteriormente por un artículo en el Washington Post y más recientemente por el director de Interpol, Juergen Stock, y que ahora parece implicar también a las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses, que admiten tener menos información de sus aliados ucranianos de la que les gustaría sobre las operaciones militares.

Así lo informa un artículo de Julian E. Barnes en el New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses que afirman que Kiev ha proporcionado a Washington pocos informes clasificados o detalles sobre sus planes operativos. Entrevistados por el periódico, los funcionarios ucranianos admitieron que no les cuentan todo a los estadounidenses. "¿Cuánto sabemos realmente sobre la situación de Ucrania? - Beth Sanner, una ex funcionaria de inteligencia de alto nivel, preguntó con polémica: "*¿Puede encontrar a alguien que pueda decir con seguridad cuántas tropas o cuántas piezas de equipo militar ha perdido Ucrania?*".

La investigación descubrió que Estados Unidos proporciona a Ucrania actualizaciones de inteligencia regulares y casi en tiempo real sobre la posición de las fuerzas rusas, información que los ucranianos utilizan para planificar operaciones y ataques y reforzar sus defensas. En cambio, incluso en las conversaciones con el jefe del Estado Mayor estadounidense, el general Mark Milley, o con el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, los funcionarios ucranianos sólo comparten sus objetivos estratégicos, no sus planes operativos detallados.

Un secretismo que ha obligado a los funcionarios de defensa e inteligencia estadounidenses a intentar recabar toda la información posible de otros países que operan en Ucrania, de las sesiones de entrenamiento con los ucranianos y de las declaraciones públicas del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky.

De hecho, explicaron las fuentes, Ucrania quiere presentar una imagen de fortaleza, tanto a la opinión pública como a sus socios, y no quiere compartir información que pueda sugerir un debilitamiento de su determinación o dar la impresión de que no puede ganar. En esencia, señaló el NYT,* los funcionarios ucranianos no quieren presentar información que pueda animar a Estados Unidos y a otros socios a frenar el flujo de armas.*

El periódico explicó que "los gobiernos suelen ocultar información al público por razones de seguridad operativa. Pero estas lagunas de información dentro del gobierno estadounidense podrían dificultar la decisión de la administración Biden sobre cómo dirigir la ayuda militar mientras envía miles de millones de dólares en armas a Ucrania".

El New York Times señala que "incluso sin tener una visión completa de la estrategia y la situación militar de Ucrania, la administración Biden ha estado promoviendo el envío de nuevas capacidades, como los sistemas de lanzadores de artillería de campaña anunciados por el presidente Biden la semana pasada".

Sin embargo, "Avril D. Haines, el director de inteligencia nacional, declaró en una audiencia del Senado el mes pasado que 'era muy difícil decir' cuánta ayuda adicional podría absorber Ucrania y añadió que, de hecho, tenemos más información, probablemente, del lado ruso que del ucraniano".

El artículo del NYT concluye informando de una alarma lanzada por sus fuentes en el mundo de la inteligencia. "Podría haber un coste potencial si la comunidad de inteligencia no puede presentar una imagen más completa al público o al Congreso sobre las perspectivas militares de Ucrania", dijo Sanner.

*"Si Rusia avanza más, no entender el estado del ejército ucraniano podría exponer a la comunidad de inteligencia a acusaciones de no proporcionar una imagen completa de las perspectivas de Ucrania en la guerra a los responsables políticos"*.

Es difícil entender si la información proporcionada al New York Times indica una profunda y creciente oposición de la comunidad de inteligencia estadounidense a los esfuerzos de la Administración por suministrar armas a Kiev, o si se trata simplemente de una advertencia destinada a poner de manifiesto la perplejidad de los servicios de inteligencia que no pretenden actuar como chivos expiatorios por no haber previsto la posible derrota de las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass.

Ciertamente, de las evaluaciones se desprende una profunda desconfianza en la situación del campo de batalla y en los dirigentes ucranianos.

A falta de proporcionar información detallada a sus aliados occidentales, Kiev ha movilizado, sin embargo, amplios recursos para apoyar una comunicación oficial que desde hace meses se basa en una única demanda, o más bien tres, como le gusta decir al ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Kuleba: "Armas, armas, armas".

Estas demandas también son apoyadas por algunos miembros de la OTAN y la UE que siempre han estado en primera línea en su oposición a Rusia, como las repúblicas bálticas y Polonia, cuyo presidente, Andrzej Duda, dijo en una entrevista con el periódico alemán Bild que *Polonia había enviado más de 240 tanques y un centenar de vehículos blindados (probablemente refiriéndose a los T-72 y BMP-1), así como municiones, armas ligeras y equipos por un valor total de 2.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania.*

El 9 de junio, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, recordó en Facebook que "la situación en el frente es difícil para las fuerzas ucranianas", aunque los rusos sufren "enormes pérdidas, todavía tienen fuerzas para avanzar en algunas partes del frente". Por ello, Kiev necesita "desesperadamente armas pesadas, con rapidez", señalando que "se han suministrado más de 150 piezas de artillería de 155 mm al ejército" y que "las existencias de balas de este calibre son ya un 10% superiores a las existencias de balas de gran calibre de tipo soviético presentes el 24 de febrero de 2022".

"Hasta 100 soldados ucranianos mueren y 500 resultan heridos cada día", señaló Reznikov después de que el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, indicara el 1 de junio que el ejército perdía entre 60 y 100 soldados al día, además de 500 heridos.

*Pérdidas que en realidad podrían ser incluso mayores,* pero en cualquier caso la cifra indicada es suficiente para impresionar a la opinión pública occidental para apoyar el envío de más armas a Kiev.

El 10 de junio, el jefe adjunto de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, Vadym Skibitsky, declaró en una entrevista al periódico británico The Guardian que "Ucrania está perdiendo la guerra contra Rusia y ahora depende casi exclusivamente de las armas de Occidente para luchar contra Moscú". Esto es ahora una guerra de artillería. Los frentes son ahora donde se decidirá el futuro y estamos perdiendo en términos de artillería.

Ahora todo depende de lo que nos dé Occidente", y según Skibitsky la superioridad numérica de la artillería rusa sobre la ucraniana es de 10 a 15 a uno, pero en el frente de los misiles balísticos y de crucero cree que los rusos lanzan ahora entre 10 y 14 al día y han agotado alrededor del 60% de sus existencias.

"Hemos observado que Rusia está llevando a cabo muchos menos ataques con misiles y que ha estado utilizando misiles de crucero KhH-22; que datan de la década de 1970: esto demuestra que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles". Skibitsky añadió que Rusia no podía producir misiles rápidamente debido a las sanciones. Estas valoraciones son útiles para la retórica de Kiev, que por un lado pide ayuda porque carece de armas y municiones, y por otro ensalza el debilitamiento de los rusos.

Sin duda, *Moscú se ha preparado con tiempo para una guerra larga contra Ucrania, pero que también podría extenderse a la OTAN, y el uso de los viejos misiles Kh-22, retirados del servicio hace 12 años pero sabiamente guardados en almacenes listos para su uso, podría indicar, de hecho, que la cúpula militar rusa pretende vaciar los almacenes de misiles viejos mientras guarda los más modernos y caros para posibles fases posteriores de la guerra.*

"Nuestros socios occidentales nos han dado alrededor del 10% de lo que tienen", afirmó el funcionario, señalando que las fuerzas de Kiev utilizan entre 5 y 6 mil cartuchos de artillería al día. "Hemos agotado casi toda nuestra munición y ahora utilizamos balas estándar de la OTAN de calibre 155 milímetros. Europa también suministra balas, incluidas las de menor calibre, pero se están agotando y la cantidad está disminuyendo".

*Toda la comunicación ucraniana está orientada a traer el mayor número posible de armas y municiones de Occidente, pero sin aportar ninguna aclaración sobre la situación en el terreno, sobre las pérdidas sufridas, sobre las noticias que circulan sobre el hundimiento de la moral de algunas unidades y, sobre todo, sobre cómo el ejército de Kiev puede gestionar logísticamente y utilizar de la mejor manera posible armas y equipos occidentales de tan diferentes tipos y modelos, confiándolos a soldados con una formación incompleta.*

Esta cuestión se entiende perfectamente en Estados Unidos, que ha preparado un plan para entrenar a los militares ucranianos en el uso de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS. El Jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el general Mark Milley, explicó que un primer grupo de militares ucranianos ya está participando en el entrenamiento impartido por las tropas estadounidenses en Alemania.

"Tenemos que empezar con un programa que sea racional y con propósito para entrenarles de forma efectiva: no sería bueno simplemente lanzar estas armas a la batalla, tienen que ser entrenados para hacer el uso más efectivo de esta arma de precisión". Los lanzacohetes de campaña, que, recordemos, serán cuatro HIMARS estadounidenses y tres M270 británicos, mientras que el asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych declaró a The Guardian que Ucrania necesitaría 60 lanzacohetes múltiples de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido para tener una oportunidad de derrotar a Rusia.

*Con una clara intención propagandística, las fuentes oficiales ucranianas, por un lado, piden armas para apoyar el frente de Donbass que se está derrumbando y, por otro, destacan las supuestas deficiencias del aparato militar ruso con el objetivo de indicar a EEUU y a la OTAN que hay que alimentar el esfuerzo de forma constante porque la victoria está cerca o, al menos, al alcance de las tropas de Kiev.*

El propio Skibitsky declaró que Moscú podría continuar la guerra al ritmo actual, sin movilización general y sin nueva producción de armas, durante un año y que podría intentar congelar la guerra durante algún tiempo para convencer a Occidente de que levante las sanciones, y luego continuar la agresión", añadió. "Su objetivo es toda Ucrania y más allá".

*Argumentos que parecen tener la clara intención de inducir a los aliados occidentales a apoyar a Ucrania como baluarte que protege a toda Europa de los objetivos expansionistas rusos.*

Vladimir Putin había dejado claro desde el principio que la conquista de toda la nación no era el objetivo de la operación especial y, en cualquier caso, *Moscú ha desplegado fuerzas apenas adecuadas para perseguir los limitados objetivos anunciados el 24 de febrero, pero ciertamente no para conquistar todo el territorio ucraniano ni siquiera para invadir Moldavia o Estados miembros de la OTAN.*


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pinzas
> 
> 
> 
> Otro vídeo que mira más hacia la derecha.



*Desmentido*


Irina 
El video sobre la explosión en la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk, que ahora está siendo publicado por muchos canales, es en realidad una explosión de los almacenes de la Planta de Productos Químicos de Donetsk el 19 de septiembre de 2014.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ese trauma, expóoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito



El trauma que tienes tú ,ahora con tu papi......chusquero de mierda......


----------



## mazuste (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Desmentido*
> 
> 
> Irina
> ...




Quitamos las pinzas pues, edito el mensaje


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El trauma que tienes tú ,ahora con tu papi......chusquero de mierda......



venga venga ya pasó, te veo bajo de moral, habrá que reciclase y buscar el sustento en otro lado


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina
> *‼Hoy, un avión de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacó su artillería cerca del pueblo de Bereznigovatoe, región de Nikolayev‼*
> Como resultado del fuego amigo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron tres cañones D-30 y unas 30 personas murieron y resultaron heridas. Esto se debe a la baja experiencia de la tripulación de vuelo, ya que los cadetes de los cursos 4-5 de la Universidad Nacional de Jarkov de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ya están siendo enviados a los mandos de las aeronaves.
> *⚡⚡⚡Este es el séptimo incidente de este tipo en los últimos tres días. Los pilotos ucranianos tienen miedo de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos y solo vuelan a sus posiciones.*
> ...



Cuando rebañas el fondo del barril


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

Como se nos ha venido abajo la banda del pingüino gilipollenki, de asaltar Crimea a fallar el teleprinter


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> venga venga ya pasó, te veo bajo de moral, habrá que reciclase y buscar el sustento en otro lado



No jodas,chusquero......con lo de tu mami ya tengo bastante..


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Jun 2022)

Qué ha pasado con el barco fumeta... ya se hundió.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

El cigarro nocturno...


----------



## DCD (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recordando la historia. Iraq 2003



El orden internacional basado en reglas y tal. Vergonzoso


----------



## El-Mano (11 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si por interceptor entiendes lo clásico, el Mig-31 ya no es interceptor puro…es un avión de ataque a tierra temible….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me atrevería a decir que ese es un nuevo uso que se le a encontrado al mig-31, avión y misil encajan bién, asi que si puedes, lo aprovechas. Pero el avion no deja de ser un interceptor.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

a la parrilla...


----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> China, India, Indonesia, Vietnam, Camboya, Pakistan .... Lo que se va producir en los próximos 100 años es el desarrollo económico e industrial de todos esos paises hasta nuestro nivel. Y la energía necesaria para ello va a salir de Rusia. Un mercado muchísimo mayor que el europeo.



Espérate a que China consiga una buena base de centrales nucleares (y posiblemente el MSR de Torio) y verás qué rápido dejan de comprar petróleo.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Sultan Erdogan quiere que Grecia desmilitarice islas griegas porque el lo pide, amenaza con revisar la soberania del antiguo Dodecaneso italiano, en roman paladino o me haces casito porque yo lo valgo o invado la isla de Rodas y planto la bandera otomana en la catedral de San Francisco de Asis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086567
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086574



Les ha recordado a los griegos 1922 y eso son palabras mayores. 
No son conscientes de que nadie lee va a ayudar... Como en 1922.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Armas a Ucrania: las perplejidades de la inteligencia estadounidense*
> 11 de junio de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani
> 
> Tras el análisis de Defensa, el Washington Post y la Interpol, incluso los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses parecen tener algunas dudas sobre las armas suministradas a Kiev y su uso en el conflicto. Nuestra revista web destacó por primera vez, el 11 de marzo (15 días después del inicio de la ofensiva rusa), los riesgos inherentes al suministro masivo de armas de todo tipo a Ucrania y el riesgo de que se pierdan.
> ...



Joder... Los Ukros, en reserva y activos, tenía 2000 tankes y 3000 piezas de artillería en febrero. Si ya no les quedan, occidente en la puta vida va a reemplazar eso mandando chatarra de 100 en 100. Desde el principio es muy absurdo todo esto.

Da la impresión de que los yankis, visto que las sanciones no han acojonao a los rusos, van a mandar a tomar por culo al zelensky y a preparar otra emboscada para los rusos en otra parte. Argelia por ejemplo.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

los rusos no consiguen tomar severodonesk.

No les quedan misiles modernos y están usando misiles diseñados para destruir portaaviones con cabezas nucleares para atacar objetivos en tierra con cabezas convencionales, lo cual les hace ineficientes.

La defensa aérea ucraniana sigue evitando que los rusos puedan atacar en la mayoría del país .


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Qué ha pasado con el barco fumeta... ya se hundió.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

DONBASS Z





@TrumpFix


_En Ucrania se ha ensayado un nuevo tipo de terrorismo: llaman a las madres de los militares rusos capturados, les dicen que corran a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar y acuerdan un intercambio de prisioneros en pocas horas
1/
si quieren ver a su hijo.

Y luego, mientras las mujeres se ponen a tirar, vuelven a llamar y dicen que es demasiado tarde. Y a veces los prisioneros de guerra son realmente asesinados enviando a las madres fotos y vídeos de los cadáveres de sus hijos.
2/

Por nuestra parte, podemos confirmar que así es como se aterroriza a las madres de los militares del territorio de Krasnodar. Pero estamos seguros de que se dan casos similares en otras regiones._


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia sobre un monje del Monasterio de Alexander Nevski que ha tenido una revelacion " epifanistica " ...que explicaria el comportamiento de Putin ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe
> Segun el monje Igor Karinin ( nombre ficticio para preservar su identidad ) el presidente ruso seria una reencarnacion del Zar Alejandro II
> Si esto es cierto ( el clapham no lo pone en duda ) explicaria la obsesion de Putin por Crimea , por las reformas economicas , la modernizacion del pais , trasladar el gobierno a San Petersburgo y por que considera que Lituania , Polonia y Finlandia son rusas ...Ay Jesus
> ...



Al clapham se le olvida Alaska entre las fronteras de Alejandro II.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo ya estoy desempolvando las banderas de la URSS.



Ojo a las polillas con la ola de calor....


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

Oleada de refugiados ukros sobre Europa y sus habitantes. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No jodas,chusquero......con lo de tu mami ya tengo bastante..



Expóoooooooooooooooooooooooooooosito y ahora encima al paro


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> DONBASS Z
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos mierdas no merecen el mas mínimo respeto, espero que perezcan todos bajo el fuego de los Buratinos, ni prisioneros ni hostias, que los tengan que buscar mediante ADN.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Espérate a que China consiga una buena base de centrales nucleares (y posiblemente el MSR de Torio) y verás qué rápido dejan de comprar petróleo.



Y si ponen a todos los chinos a pedalear en una dinamo gigante ni te cuento ....


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Sin respuesta salvo chorradas


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> los rusos no consiguen tomar severodonesk.
> 
> No les quedan misiles modernos y están usando misiles diseñados para destruir portaaviones con cabezas nucleares para atacar objetivos en tierra con cabezas convencionales, lo cual les hace ineficientes.
> 
> La defensa aérea ucraniana sigue evitando que los rusos puedan atacar en la mayoría del país .



A ver ... redacta bien. Qué lleva las cabezas nucleares? Los misiles o los portaviones? Aprende:

Están usando misiles, capaces de portar munición convencional o nuclear y diseñados originariamente para destruir portaviones, ..... blasblablabla ....


----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pasa el tiempo y asistimos a otra sesión de la antigua performance “muerte del tanque" con otro grupo de argumentos de que "en la guerra moderna, un tanque ya no es util".
> 
> Sí, por supuesto, a medida que se desarrollan las armas, aumentan los requisitos para la seguridad de los tanques, pero la esencia no cambia: el tanque sigue siendo el arma mejor protegida y mejor armada en el campo de batalla. Y la más maniobrable: puede darse el lujo de moverse en condiciones que para los vehículos blindados ligeros significan una probabilidad casi garantizada de perder el vehículo.
> 
> ...



Un tanque tripulado suelto es un ataud.

Pero un grupete de tanques controlados remotamente y actuando a la vez estaría bien. Si te destruyen uno o dos al menos no perderías la valiosa tripulación, y el resto de tanques contraatacaría. La tripulación vale más que el tanque.

Los Chinos tienen enjambres de drones para ataques de saturación. Eso es una nueva forma de hacer la guerra. Pero Rusia le tiene alergia a los cacharros electrónicos.


----------



## brunstark (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> los rusos no consiguen tomar severodonesk.
> 
> No les quedan misiles modernos y están usando misiles diseñados para destruir portaaviones con cabezas nucleares para atacar objetivos en tierra con cabezas convencionales, lo cual les hace ineficientes.
> 
> La defensa aérea ucraniana sigue evitando que los rusos puedan atacar en la mayoría del país .



Lo de la bandera gayofa en el logo del Ministerio será fake no?

Pregunta retórica of course.

Solo por esa mierda ojalá los Rus purifiquen Uropa. Hasta el amado lider me vale.

Solo basura........no se pierde nada.


----------



## El-Mano (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta del aficionado :
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene un caza de superioridad aérea hoy en día?
> 
> ...



Respuesta de aficionado:

Con esta frase creo que se entiende, un s400 no lo puedes llevar a kiev, un su-35 sí.
Es decir, aporta más alcance para empezar. Probablemente mejor localización del enemigo, al menos en terrenos complejos. Un s-400 no atraviesa la montaña, ese es el problema que tienen los sirios. Y un s-400 le debe de costar localizar objetivos a baja altura debido a la curvatura de la tierra, un avión tiene radar menos potente, pero supongo que aunque a menos distancia, esos objetivos los localiza mejor.

Seguramente hay muchos otros motivos por lo que son necesarios cazas de ese tipo que ahorra no se me ocurren.

Si a lo que te refieres es a tener entre la flota cazas especificos para ello en vez de usar un avión multirrol, supongo que hay dependerá más del presupuesto que puedas derrochar al aparato militar, cuanto más capacidad, más variedad de diseños podrán usar.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jun 2022)

__





Linke Zeitung






linkezeitung.de





Si ya están valorando en 200.000 los muertos del ejército ucraniano, si hacemos caso a los expertólogos follaotans, entre los miles de tanques que se han fundido y sus ratios de 1:5 de muertos rusos, el ejército ruso ya no existe y Ucrania está luchando contra hologramas o fantasmas.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mítica pelicula, Jessica Lange estaba como un queso.



Ingleses cabrones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

Enfrentamientos y chechenos dirección Lysychansk


----------



## pemebe (11 Jun 2022)

_*Propaganda inglesa con verdades y mentiras.*_

*Por un lado que necesitan más armas y más de todo (aunque lo que mandamos no les llega a los combatientes).*
_*Que si les llegaran ganarían fácilmente.*_

*Los reclutas se alistan para la gloria pero mueren en masa (The Times)*
La escasez de equipos occidentales está costando vidas a los ucranianos, dice un voluntario británico a Alistair Dawber
Los soldados ucranianos recién reclutados pierden la vida porque están mal equipados, advierte Matthew Robinson

Alistair Dawber

*A un tercio de los hombres con los que se reúne Matthew Robinson les quedan pocas semanas de vida.*

El ex miembro de la Real Ingeniería Eléctrica y Mecánica lleva en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra. Adscrito a la Legión Georgiana de voluntarios extranjeros, *su trabajo ha consistido en recaudar dinero, pedir armas y entrenar a posibles combatientes,* en su mayoría ucranianos brutos pero entusiastas que han escuchado la llamada a las armas de su país.

*Hasta 1.000 de ellos han muerto en el frente. *Sin embargo, en muchos casos, el valiente pero desarrapado ejército de Robinson ha perdido la vida no porque los rusos les hayan superado, sino por lo que él describe como una lamentable falta de equipamiento, una situación que teme que Occidente no se esté tomando lo suficientemente en serio.

*"Esto se ha convertido en una guerra de TikTok"*, dice, refiriéndose al sitio web para compartir vídeos. "*Se ven los vídeos de costosos equipos occidentales eliminando columnas de tanques rusos, y eso es genial, pero la realidad es muy diferente"*.

Como si quisiera ilustrar este punto, Robinson saca su teléfono y muestra una foto de un hombre cuyos rasgos faciales -la nariz, la boca y los ojos- han sido destruidos en los combates. En otro vídeo, a uno de sus voluntarios se le extrae la metralla de la cuenca que una vez sostuvo su ojo. El hombre se quedó ciego porque no tenía unas gafas protectoras en el frente.

Esta versión de la guerra no es la que se transmite a los teléfonos inteligentes en Occidente, dice, pero es la realidad y hasta que los gobiernos de Londres, Washington y otros lugares no se den cuenta, los combates no irán como ellos quieren.

El Presidente Zelensky ha aplaudido la ayuda proporcionada por las naciones occidentales, especialmente el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos, pero gran parte de la ayuda ha llegado en forma de armas avanzadas, no de equipos para las tropas sobre el terreno

*"Al principio de este conflicto no había AKs, no había chalecos antibalas, no había cascos, no había nada para poder enviar a alguien al frente. Había literalmente cero"*, dice Robinson, de 39 años.

*"Ahora estamos en una posición en la que tenemos un poco de apoyo, pero todavía no es ni de lejos lo que se necesita, y esta charla sobre el gran apoyo de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, puedes echar un vistazo a tu alrededor y te cuesta ver dónde está un dólar. No veo humvees ni vehículos blindados. Pero también los hombres a los que entrenamos no tienen ópticas en sus armas, no tienen botiquines de combate, uniformes, no ha llegado ninguna de las protecciones oculares o auditivas"*.

A principios de esta semana, el Reino Unido dijo que enviaría sus primeros misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania. Ben Wallace, secretario de Defensa, dijo que el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple M270 ayudará a Ucrania a defenderse de Rusia, pero se cree que el Reino Unido sólo enviará tres sistemas, al menos en un primer momento. EE.UU. también transportará un sistema similar, pero Ucrania tendrá menos de diez sistemas de este tipo cuando dice que necesita más de 60 para derrotar a los rusos.

Es un problema del que el presidente Zelensky lleva semanas hablando, y se está notando en el frente.* "Me pregunto dónde está toda la ayuda occidental, no tengo ni idea de dónde está el dinero de la ayuda occidental"*, dice Robinson. *"Todos los hombres a los que entreno tienen listas enormes de equipos que no tienen*.

*"Su valentía es inspiradora en muchos sentidos, porque un tercio de los hombres que entreno y que van al frente no volverán. Su nivel de formación es muy inadecuado, su estado físico podría mejorar. Es una situación difícil"*.

Se desconoce el número de soldados muertos en Ucrania, pero Robinson teme que sea mucho mayor que los 60 a 100 diarios que afirma Zelensky

El Reino Unido ha destinado más de 1.000 millones de libras esterlinas al esfuerzo bélico ucraniano y Robinson reconoce que el dinero se ha gastado en sistemas de armamento de alta gama, *"pero nuestros chicos no tienen gafas de visión nocturna, óptica para rifles, ropa de verano. No hay nada. Estamos enviando a los ucranianos al frente sin el equipo adecuado. No está llegando a donde más se necesita"*.

Zelensky ha elogiado a Gran Bretaña y a Estados Unidos por responder a la petición de ayuda de Kiev, algo que no ha ignorado Boris Johnson durante su propio tumulto de liderazgo.

Sin embargo, Robinson sostiene que esto también es falso. *"Al comienzo de la guerra, concedí una entrevista a Fox News y mentí. Dije que teníamos apoyo, pero no lo teníamos. No creí que fuera beneficioso para el esfuerzo bélico que yo fuera brutalmente honesto y dijera que no teníamos la ayuda que necesitábamos. Sentí que le haría el juego a los rusos desde el punto de vista de la propaganda.*

La falta de equipamiento hace que los logros de Ucrania en esta guerra sean aún más notables.

Cuando se le pregunta cómo los ucranianos han mantenido a raya el avance ruso, ahora en el este del país, Robinson expresa su sorpresa.

*"Me he preguntado cómo lo han hecho todos los días. ¿Cómo está ganando la guerra este país si no tiene las herramientas y el equipo para ganarla? No sabemos cuál es el número de bajas ucranianas* -sólo recientemente el presidente Zelensky ha admitido que está perdiendo entre 60 y 100 hombres al día-, *me temo que la cifra es mucho mayor.

"Están ganando porque sus corazones y almas están en el lugar correcto. Si consiguieran el equipo correcto, toda la dinámica cambiaría: estos chicos recuperarían el 100% del territorio que han perdido"*.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Telemadriz: El dispositivo de seguridad para la cumbre de la otan que se celebrará en madriz no tiene precedentes: 35000 efectivos ¿De que tienen miedo? De la anti-cumbre?



Va a ser un no parar de loas a la alianza y encima coincidente con el orgullo. 
Hace 40 años se hubiera liado parda... Hoy en día....


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

El resultado de minar tus propias playas... pixelado el cadaver o lo que queda de él.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Un tanque tripulado suelto es un ataud.
> 
> Pero un grupete de tanques controlados remotamente y actuando a la vez estaría bien. Si te destruyen uno o dos al menos no perderías la valiosa tripulación, y el resto de tanques contraatacaría. La tripulación vale más que el tanque.
> 
> Los Chinos tienen enjambres de drones para ataques de saturación. Eso es una nueva forma de hacer la guerra. Pero Rusia le tiene alergia a los cacharros electrónicos.



El buque teledirigido furtivo de China concluye primera prueba marítima autónoma (peopledaily.com.cn)




El primer buque de superficie no tripulado de clase 200 toneladas desarrollado en China, caracterizado por sus capacidades en sigilo y operaciones en alta mar, ha concluido su primera prueba marítima autónoma. Los analistas dicen que barcos como este pueden proporcionar nuevas tácticas para la guerra naval, incluidas las operaciones distribuidas y el combate de enjambre. 


El buque tiene un desplazamiento de unas 200 toneladas, una eslora de más de 40 metros y un diseño de trimarán. La embarcación de superficie no tripulada tiene una velocidad máxima de más de 20 nudos, puede realizar tareas en estado de mar 5 u olas fuertes y puede navegar de manera segura en estado de mar 6 u olas muy fuertes, informó CCTV.

Algunos de los parámetros técnicos de la embarcación, incluido su rango de detección, capacidad de sigilo, sistema de energía integrado y conciencia ambiental integral, son líderes mundiales, según los informes de los medios.


La empresa Beikun Intelligent Technology, con sede en Zhejiang, inició el proyecto con investigación y desarrollo a finales de 2015, con el objetivo de construir un buque de superficie no tripulado inteligente, autónomo y altamente sigiloso de cien toneladas con la capacidad de navegar en condiciones de alta mar y hacer poco ruido.

El barco se botó el 28 de agosto de 2019 en Jiujiang, provincia de Jiangxi, en el este de China, y navegó 1.000 millas náuticas en unos 30 viajes en el lago Boyang antes de llegar a Zhoushan en 2021, demostrando su capacidad de navegación inicial antes de la primera prueba en el mar, según el informe.

Con características como un sigilo excepcional y un alto conocimiento de la situación, la nave no tripulada podría ver aplicaciones militares y proporcionar muchas tácticas nuevas en una guerra naval, dijo el jueves un experto militar con sede en Beijing que solicitó el anonimato.

No hay riesgo de bajas con equipos no tripulados, por lo que la nave no tripulada puede ser enviada a zonas de combate peligrosas para llevar a cabo misiones de reconocimiento, antisubmarinas, antiaéreas o antibuque con el equipo correspondiente, dijo el experto.

Un grupo de barcos no tripulados puede trabajar como vanguardia o explorador, ya sea para la defensa costera o en una flotilla de barcos de guerra más grandes con tripulaciones en alta mar. Pueden estar lejos unos de otros y realizar operaciones distribuidas. También pueden formar un enjambre y abrumar a los enemigos, explicó el experto.

China está construyendo un gran barco no tripulado aún más avanzado. El 31 de mayo, el Instituto de Investigación Nº716 de la Corporación Estatal de Construcción Naval de China comenzó la construcción del barco no tripulado grande más avanzado de China, que se caracteriza por su alta velocidad, larga duración y sistema de propulsión completamente desarrollado en el país.


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los satanistas unidos:



Efectivamente, son el grupo radical islamista que financió a Vox. 
En los 70 eran opositores al Shah y comunistas o eso decían.


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les ha recordado a los griegos 1922 y eso son palabras mayores.
> No son conscientes de que nadie lee va a ayudar... Como en 1922.



Uissss. Pero los griegos no son histéricos y han probafo lo que pasa con las deudas...alguien habló que en el nuevo orden mudial Grecia podía acabar aliada con Rusia pero de mientras....









Γιατί η Τουρκία βγάζει πολεμικές ιαχές κατά της Ελλάδας - Οι λόγοι που κάνουν «Τούρκο» τον Ερντογάν | in.gr


Η επιθετική ρητορική της Τουρκίας υπερβαίνει τις απαιτήσεις του προεκλογικού αγώνα και αφορά πραγματικές μετατοπίσεις της εξωτερικής πολιτικής της




www.in.gr





Lo que solemos llamar *"revisionismo" en la política exterior turca, es decir, el cuestionamiento de los acuerdos que rigen las relaciones bilaterales y la interpretación arbitraria del derecho internacional,* es un elemento peculiar de continuidad en la política exterior turca. El punto crucial es que uno puede ver una escalada de los reclamos. Es decir, de los temas de aguas territoriales y plataforma continental, pasamos a las zonas grises, al casus belli en caso de expansión de las aguas territoriales, a la reescritura del derecho internacional para la ZEE y ahora al desafío directo de la soberanía griega en la grandes islas del norte y noreste.

*Esto apunta claramente a una estrategia que parte del hecho de que el mundo ha "pasado página" y por lo tanto hay espacio para un cambio radical en relación a cómo se trazaron las fronteras y se establecieron las "reglas del juego" en la segunda mitad del siglo XX. siglo. Ahora se considera que todo está sobre la mesa de discusión, incluso los temas fronterizos*. Independientemente de si esto tomará la forma de una disputa práctica y cuándo, está claro que ahora está en el horizonte de un país que, no lo olvidemos, se está comportando actualmente en parte del territorio sirio como una extensión del territorio turco.

En realidad es interesante todo el artículo porque para bien o para mal no deja de hacer un análisis que rara vez vemos en los medios españoles ahora.

PD: Es la prensa escrita que google me recmienda en primer lugar para grecia. busquen a su gusto porque, incluso en esa portada, hay más del tema.

Y.. por ahí leí que tambíen le puede venir bien ir al otro lado de la OTAN


----------



## Malevich (11 Jun 2022)

Operaciones especiales sanas.... Con daños colaterales.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)

_Esto es Rusia, más de 180 razas diferentes y tantas culturas. Pero todos rusos. Todos viviendo juntos en paz y con respeto. Cualquiera que diga ser prorruso no puede ser racista o fascista de ninguna manera, forma o pensamiento.














_


----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> China está construyendo un gran barco no tripulado aún más avanzado. El 31 de mayo, el Instituto de Investigación Nº716 de la Corporación Estatal de Construcción Naval de China comenzó la construcción del barco no tripulado grande más avanzado de China, que se caracteriza por su alta velocidad, larga duración y sistema de propulsión completamente desarrollado en el país.



Resumiendo: han hecho copy-paste del casco del Zumwalt y le habrán puesto un motorcillo propio (silencioso espero), y como se caía para los lados le han añadido dos catamaranes.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les ha recordado a los griegos 1922 y eso son palabras mayores.
> No son conscientes de que nadie lee va a ayudar... Como en 1922.



Por afinidad cultural, Grecia y el resto de países balcánicos solo tienen un valedor tradicional que es Rusia. Han escupido en la mano del aliado y ahora pagarán su libra de carne.
Con toda la mala leche del mundo puedo decir lo de. Dulce et decorum est pro anglos mori. Helenos, que os jodan.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> si hiciera eso polonia rusia lo consideraria un ataque
> 
> ALERTA!! (Sin confirmar)...según fuentes ucranianas Zelensky pidió a Polonia el envío de 20.000 soldados a Ucrania occidental, Kiev quiere trasladar unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde la frontera con Bielorrusia hacia el frente en Donbass!!



Tendrás razón porque sabes más. Pero mientras lleguen como voluntarios y de a pocos diría que la FR ha dicho, esto ya está roto, ya tengo a las tropas aquí ¿Para que cambiar?

Así se va enterando quien está el más loco en sus fronteras. ¿Xi, como os vais deshaciendo del dólar? Ahh, pues no tira del Euro que creo que Polonia necesita sufrir, a ver si con la inflación y el euro va entendiendo.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _Esto es Rusia, más de 180 razas diferentes y tantas culturas. Pero todos rusos. Todos viviendo juntos en paz y con respeto. Cualquiera que diga ser prorruso no puede ser racista o fascista de ninguna manera, forma o pensamiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el fondo, odiar a Rusia es como odiar al mundo. Es una nación formidable. 

Lo mismo con USA, eh!. La clase dirigente depredadora que manda en ese país hace un flaco favor al pedazo de nación que son.


----------



## mirkoxx (11 Jun 2022)

*Resumen rápido:*

-Los enfrentamientos entre las tropas ucranianas y las fuerzas rusas continúan cerca de Bohorodychne;
-Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del aeropuerto de Severodonetsk;
-Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del pueblo de Pryshyb;
-Los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército de Ucrania y las fuerzas rusas continúan en la planta de Azot y los distritos cercanos en la ciudad de Severodonetsk;
-Las fuerzas rusas aseguraron el área de la Iglesia de San Jorge;
-El comando de la RPD anunció el comienzo de la batalla por la ciudad de Slavyansk;
-Los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas continúan a lo largo de la carretera Bakhmut-Lisichansk.

_*-Los rusos pudieron llegar a las afueras de Bohorodychne y se produjeron intensos combates.*_
* 






-NOTICIAS DE ÚLTIMA HORA: Las fuerzas rusas entraron en Bohorodychne. Rumores de que las fuerzas rusas incluso capturaron esta ciudad. 
*


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mismo con USA, eh!. La clase dirigente depredadora que manda en ese país hace un flaco favor al pedazo de nación que son.



Un pais cuyos iconos culturales son las factorías Disney y Marvel no es ejemplo de nada. Coño ... no se puede ser más simple ....


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Resumiendo: han hecho copy-paste del casco del Zumwalt y le habrán puesto un motorcillo propio (silencioso espero), y como se caía para los lados le han añadido dos catamaranes.



Flota y funciona el mando a distancia? Pues ya vale ....


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un pais cuyos iconos culturales son las factorías Disney y Marvel no es ejemplo de nada. Coño ... no se puede ser más simple ....



Más bien tú, que como nunca has vivido en USA no tienes NPI de lo que hablas.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta del aficionado :
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene un caza de superioridad aérea hoy en día?
> 
> ...



Obviamente: la movilidad. Por poner un ejemplo, cualquier sistema basado en tierra (S-400/500) por potente que sea, necesita desplazarse para avanzar en una ofensiva. En esos momentos es inerte. Entonces debe ser apoyado por las fuerzas tanto terrestres como aéreas, y ahí es donde en ambos bandos entraría en juego un caza así. Y este es solo un ejemplo práctico.


----------



## NPI (11 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Sin respuesta salvo chorradas


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Además un modelo matemático del 2007 lo predijo. Ya colgué el enlace al hilo del "Agotamiento del Modelo" el otro día. Hoy solamente me autocito para volver a traer el modelo matemático que coincide punto por punto lo dicho por Adriano II. Vamos de culo hasta el 2.100. Entre otras cosas el tejido industrial se va a la mierda. La población disminuye, etc, etc
> No es una opinión, son matemáticas:
> 
> Nota: He tenido que borrar algunos gráficos porque no me dejan publicar mensajes con más de 5 imágenes. Lo siento



Los modelos y las matemáticas funcionan en base a los datos que les aportamos. Si esos datos son erróneos o están adulterados, el resultado es falso.

No vamos hacia ningún peak oil. Vamos hacia una catástrofe medioambiental global, tal como aventuré en mi hilo: *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis

La atmósfera se está desplomando literalmente. El clima se va a volver cada vez más extremo, mucho frío y mucho calor, dependiendo de si el Sol está presente o predomina ante la nubosidad, o lo contrario. En mi reciente viaje a Turquía, corroboré por mi mismo y por el testimonio de nuestro guía, que allí desde hace unos años, al igual que acá, el clima ha cambiado, y que cuando hace calor, es más fuerte, quema más el Sol. Y cuando no está presente, domina un frío extraño ¿No habéis notado ese fresquito agradable el pasado año los días de calor? ahora mismo sucede. Es por que la mesosfera está comprimida y siendo tan fría, es fácil que transmita su baja temperatura a la superficie.

Vamos hacia una hambruna global sin parangón. Por eso están montando estos circos del covid y la guerra en Ucrania, necesarios para despoblar el mundo antes de que el hambre lo vuelva incontrolable, además de para aumentar el control sobre la población, imprescindible en un entorno tan hostil como el que se avecina.


----------



## Iskra (11 Jun 2022)

“Por si lo olvidaron, un nazi es un nazi”: Reuters hace caso omiso al tatuaje con esvástica de un ucraniano y Moscú reacciona


Desde la delegación de Rusia en las negociaciones sobre control de armas en Viena, Austria, calificaron la información difundida por la agencia como "otra maniobra propagandística para calumniar a Rusia".




diario-octubre.com




*“Por si lo olvidaron, un nazi es un nazi”: Reuters hace caso omiso al tatuaje con esvástica de un ucraniano y Moscú reacciona.*

Desde la delegación de Rusia en las negociaciones sobre control de armas en Viena, Austria, calificaron la información difundida por la agencia como "otra maniobra propagandística para calumniar a Rusia".





La delegación de Rusia en las negociaciones sobre control de armas que tienen lugar en Viena, Austria, arremetió este viernes contra la agencia británica Reuters, luego de que esta posteara una fotografía de un hombre ucraniano, identificado como un “residente local” que en la ciudad de Járkov inspecciona los resultados de un presunto ataque militar ruso en un área de viviendas. La agencia simplemente pasó por alto que el supuesto ‘vecino’ lleva tatuada una esvástica en su brazo. 


“‘No hay nazis en Ucrania'(c). Hemos arreglado su basura, Reuters: otra maniobra propagandística para calumniar a Rusia. Por si lo olvidaron, *un nazi es un nazi* es un nazi. Así *se cumplirán todos los objetivos de la operación militar especial* en Ucrania”, reza la publicación de la misión rusa en su cuenta de Twitter.

La imagen en cuestión todavía está disponible entre otras instantáneas de la agencia tomadas en Ucrania (aquí les dejamos el enlace para que lo puedan comprobar).

Según Reuters, la foto muestra las secuelas de un supuesto ataque ruso contra un área residencial. “*Un residente local inspecciona una furgoneta dañada tras un ataque militar*, en medio del ataque de Rusia a Ucrania”, reza el pie de la imagen, que fue tomada por el fotógrafo Iván Alvarado y publicada este 8 de junio. Una enorme esvástica dentro de un círculo se asoma por debajo de la manga izquierda de la camiseta azul del presunto ‘vecino’, que mira la furgoneta agujereada de esquirlas. El tatuaje se asemeja al *brazalete* usado por los miembros del *partido nazi*.


En su anuncio sobre el inicio del operativo militar en Ucrania, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, declaró como objetivos la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de ese país.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Un tanque tripulado suelto es un ataud.
> 
> Pero un grupete de tanques controlados remotamente y actuando a la vez estaría bien. Si te destruyen uno o dos al menos no perderías la valiosa tripulación, y el resto de tanques contraatacaría. La tripulación vale más que el tanque.
> 
> Los Chinos tienen enjambres de drones para ataques de saturación. Eso es una nueva forma de hacer la guerra. Pero Rusia le tiene alergia a los cacharros electrónicos.



Las armas controladas remotamente, dejan de servir a sus controladores cuando se usan medidas electrónicas de intercepción. No son la panacea que se pretende, pese a que ciertamente son útiles. Y si un día consiguen implementar sobre ellos una inteligencia artificial lo suficientemente potente que les permita ser autónomos, entonces ya sería muy distinto. Pero ese día todavía no ha llegado.


----------



## Iskra (11 Jun 2022)

Los lectores del Daily Express consideran a Zelensky de Ucrania un perdedor que Europa olvidará


Los lectores del Daily Express creen que Estados Unidos puede deshacerse de Zelensky. bloomberg.com Los lectores de la edición británica del Daily Express creen que las autoridades estadounidenses intentarán deshacerse pronto del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, ya que no estuvo a la...




es.news-front.info




*Los lectores del Daily Express consideran a Zelensky de Ucrania un perdedor que Europa olvidará*
Los lectores de la edición británica del Daily Express creen que las autoridades estadounidenses intentarán deshacerse pronto del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, ya que no estuvo a la altura de las expectativas estadounidenses en el enfrentamiento con Rusia.
Los usuarios del portal están seguros de que Washington tiene la culpa del conflicto en Ucrania, y Kyiv es solo una herramienta en manos de la Casa Blanca. Las autoridades estadounidenses están descontentas con las autoridades ucranianas, que «defraudaron a su amo».


> “Washington está tratando desesperadamente de enterrar a Zelensky y saldrá de Ucrania cuando el caos reine allí”, expresó su opinión un lector del Daily Express.
> “El humorista de entonces es el humorista de ahora. Y no muy agradecida al mismo tiempo”, escribió otro comentarista.
> “Zelensky es un perdedor que Europa pronto olvidará. Se avergonzará de haber ayudado a Kyiv”, dijo otro lector del tabloide británico.



Los lectores creen que el presidente ucraniano será arrestado después de que Ucrania sea derrotada. Los británicos señalaron que lo que Kyiv le hizo a la población civil de Donbass «no es motivo de orgullo».


> “Zelensky, perderás y serás arrestado. Tus amigos han elegido el camino del hambre, el dolor y la mentira”, dijo uno de los comentaristas.



=====================================================================================
*Los mercenarios británicos condenados a muerte nunca mencionaron que supuestamente tienen la ciudadanía de Ucrania : Donetsk*
11.06.2022 17:34
*La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de la RPD, Natalya Nikonorova, dijo que los mercenarios británicos durante la investigación nunca mencionaron que eran ciudadanos ucranianos.*




m.politnavigator.net
Los mercenarios británicos condenados en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) están siendo «blanqueados» al afirmar que son ciudadanos de Ucrania. Así lo anunció este sábado la titular del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la República, Natalya Nikonorova, al aire del canal de televisión «Soloviev.Live».


> “Ahora están tratando de blanquear retroactivamente a estas personas, informando que tenían ciudadanía ucraniana, resulta que eran militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”, dijo. El ministro señaló que estos mercenarios durante la investigación, el interrogatorio y el juicio “nunca se refirieron o mencionaron que son ciudadanos de Ucrania”.



Nikonorova también comentó sobre las declaraciones de la canciller británica Liz Truss y el secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Anthony Blinken, de que los convictos no son mercenarios, diciendo que no son ciertos.


----------



## hartman (11 Jun 2022)

en las teles se ha pasado del rusia esta perdiendo a ucrania le faltan suministros y municiones de forma urgente.
que esta pasando?


----------



## Iskra (11 Jun 2022)

Arrestan al exjefe de Seguridad Interna de Ucrania por contrabando


El general ucraniano Andréi Naúmov fue arrestado mientras intentaba cruzar la frontera entre Serbia y Macedonia del Norte. El que hasta hace poco fuese el director del Departamento de Seguridad Interna del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania llevaba escondido en su equipaje piedras preciosas y casi...




es.news-front.info





*Arrestan al exjefe de Seguridad Interna de Ucrania por contrabando*
11.06.2022 10:07





*El general ucraniano Andréi Naúmov fue arrestado mientras intentaba cruzar la frontera entre Serbia y Macedonia del Norte. El que hasta hace poco fuese el director del Departamento de Seguridad Interna del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania llevaba escondido en su equipaje piedras preciosas y casi un millón de dólares.*


> _«El 8 de junio, el departamento anticorrupción en colaboración con la Policía fronteriza y la aduana detuvieron a un ciudadano de Alemania, año de nacimiento 1986, y Ucrania, de 1982, bajo sospecha de lavado de dinero. Durante la inspección del automóvil BMW en el puesto de control de Presevo se encontraron unos 607.990 euros, 124.924 dólares y dos esmeraldas no declaradas», revela el Ministerio del Interior de Serbia en un comunicado._



El canal serbio BTV señala que uno de los detenidos es Andréi Naúmov. Los detenidos tenían previsto sacar de Serbia dinero y piedras preciosas, que «provienen de fuentes ilegales». Ambos fueron detenidos y se encuentran en el centro de detención preventiva en la ciudad de Nis. El Código Penal de Serbia prevé penas de hasta 12 años de prisión por este tipo de delitos.
*De alto rango a traidor*
Naúmov encabezó el Departamento de Seguridad Interna luego de que en agosto del 2019 el presidente Volodímir Zelenski pusiera a su amigo de la infancia Iván Bakánov a la cabeza del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU). Desde entonces, Naúmov fue protagonista de numerosas investigaciones periodísticas sobre lavado de dinero y apropiación ilícita de bienes.
En enero del 2021 fue detenido un coronel del Centro Anticorrupción del SBU, Yuri Rasiuk, por tentativa de asesinato de Andréi Naúmov. En sus palabras, el exdirector del Centro Anticorrupción, Dmitri Neskromni, le había encargado el asesinato de Naúmov para ocupar su lugar.
Horas antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania, Naúmov y Bakánov abandonaron el territorio de Ucrania. Luego Bakánov regresó a Kiev, pero sin Naúmov, quién huyó y abandonó sus responsabilidades. El 1 de abril del 2022, el presidente Zelenski despojó a Naúmov del rango de general y de su cargo en el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania por «traición».


----------



## chemarin (11 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Putin esperará hasta Octubre. Mantendrá la guerra a ralentí. Dejará a sus comandantes avanzar allí donde los riesgos sean mínimos. Pero en Octubre pegará el Zarpazo.
> 
> Pedirá a Europa que le paguen el gas en Oro físico, entregado en lingotes a través de la frontera finlandesa o de los países bálticos. Si no entregan oro, se le corta el gas a todo el continente.
> 
> ...



Curioso como un post que perfectamente ha podido escribir mientras cagaba, reciba tanta aprobación, ¿no os dais cuenta que no dice más que chorradas? O quizás es una ironía y no me he enterado.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Según el Fabian, el Chumino es realmente bueno


----------



## JoséBatallas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## chemarin (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si, eso es una estrategia cojonuda, tienes recursos y no los puedes vender. Quedas en manos de China como único comprador de peso, con eventuales compras de India y de Turquía. Lo de cortar la relación comercial con Europa es la pesadilla de Rusia.
> 
> África y Latinoamérica las dos son exportadoras de recursos, así que poco negocio ahí. A lo mejor le vendes armas a Venezuela o a Cuba, pero no les puedes vender gas, y petróleo ya tiene Venezuela. África no necesita energía, y los países africanos enemigos de occidente con quien tienen buenos tratos es con China.



Y digo yo, ¿por qué antes de hacer esas afirmaciones, que probablemente se basan en lo que a ti te parece, no lo buscas? Porque lo cierto es que los ingresos de Rusia por petróleo han crecido un 50 % en los primeros meses de este año.
Rusia eleva un 50% sus ingresos del petróleo en lo que va de año - El Periódico de la Energía


----------



## Tanchus (11 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.
> 
> PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.



Haz una cosa: cuando salgas mañana a la calle, echa un vistazo a lo que veas alrededor y dime qué porcentaje de la gente que veas consideras útil para enfrentarse en el campo de batalla al ejército ruso.
Aquí para subir fotos a Instagram y vídeos a TikTok los que quieras, pero el espíritu de sacrificio que requiere la milicia hace tiempo que el español medio no lo tiene.


----------



## alnitak (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Las armas controladas remotamente, dejan de servir a sus controladores cuando se usan medidas electrónicas de intercepción. No son la panacea que se pretende, pese a que ciertamente son útiles. Y si un día consiguen implementar sobre ellos una inteligencia artificial lo suficientemente potente que les permita ser autónomos, entonces ya sería muy distinto. Pero ese día todavía no ha llegado.



Pues usas un cable desde un sitio a cubierto.

Lo de la IA es por desgracia el destino. Echas a unos terminator en una zona y disparan a todo lo que se mueva. O ametralladoras robotizadas que protejan una zona.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según el Fabian, el Chumino es realmente bueno




wrong thread! haha


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jun 2022)

Ousted Ukrainian Official Breaks Silence, Admits She 'Exaggerated' About Mass Rapes by Russian Forces


A top Ukrainian official who was ousted over unsubstantiated claims that Russians were committing mass rape admitted she ...




www.theepochtimes.com







> Lyudmila Denisova, who had served as the Ukrainian Parliamentary Commissioner for Human Rights, was recently removed by the Ukrainian Parliament over what they said were her false claims about mass rapes. The members of Parliament at the time said that her work focusing on alleged sexual assaults by Russian troops “couldn’t be confirmed with evidence … and distracted the global media from Ukraine’s real needs.”



Desde que zelenski es presidente, las películas ucranianas triunfan por todo occidente.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

La potente industria militar sovietica ........Vaya puta chatarra


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues usas un cable desde un sitio a cubierto.
> 
> Lo de la IA es por desgracia el destino. Echas a unos terminator en una zona y disparan a todo lo que se mueva. O ametralladoras robotizadas que protejan una zona.



Un cable sirve para vehículos terrestres, no para aéreos. Y dado el alcance de las armas modernas y la visibilidad del cablecito que delata tu posición, estás más muerto que Carracuca. Otra cosa es que para labores de desminado, por ej., sea útil.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Hay mucha gente ahí dentro. Es demasiado obvio. Si los rusos lo cierran imagino que los ucras intentarán romperlo auxiliando a sus tropas. No sé..., los rusos necesitan mucha gente y medios para estar seguros de que el cierre funciona.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin 'misiles modernos más precisos', * recurriendo a misiles de 5,5 toneladas, que son muy imprecisos y, por lo tanto, pueden causar bajas civiles y daños colaterales significativos.


----------



## ussser (11 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Ucrania reconoce que cada día pierde hasta 200 soldados en la guerra*
> 
> Un alto asesor presidencia ucraniano aseguró a la BBC que, al día, mueren entre 100 y 200 soldados en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.
> 
> *En otra línea, el asesor ucraniano insistió en que Ucrania todavía no está preparada para mantener conversaciones de paz con Moscú*



Es acojonante como hablan si rubor del sacrificio de vidas ajenas. Que se lo tomen con calma, cuando ellos se vean preparados.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin 'misiles modernos más precisos', * recurriendo a misiles de 5,5 toneladas, que son muy imprecisos y, por lo tanto, pueden causar bajas civiles y daños colaterales significativos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087074



¿No se aburren ni tienen vergüenza de seguir haciendo el ridículo?.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jun 2022)

Ka-52 del Ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia transportado para su reparación después de participar en la operación en Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (11 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: Es probable que Rusia se esté quedando sin 'misiles modernos más precisos', * recurriendo a misiles de 5,5 toneladas, que son muy imprecisos y, por lo tanto, pueden causar bajas civiles y daños colaterales significativos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087074



Yo probaría puntería en el 10 de Downing Street .... A ver si pillan a Boris en medio de la borrachera diaria ....


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>


----------



## lapetus (11 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y digo yo, ¿por qué antes de hacer esas afirmaciones, que probablemente se basan en lo que a ti te parece, no lo buscas? Porque lo cierto es que los ingresos de Rusia por petróleo han crecido un 50 % en los primeros meses de este año.
> Rusia eleva un 50% sus ingresos del petróleo en lo que va de año - El Periódico de la Energía



Leo literalmente en el artículo que enlazas:



> ...que fueron *compensados* principalmente por los aumentos a India (+730.000) y *Turquía *(+180.000)...
> 
> ...De este modo, en abril la *UE siguió siendo el mayor mercado* para las exportaciones de petróleo ruso, con 3,4 mb/d, o el 43%, frente al 50% de principios de año, mientras que Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, que juntos representaron el 9% de las exportaciones rusas a principios de 2022, redujeron a cero su representación en abril...
> 
> ...“De aceptarse, los nuevos embargos acelerarían la reorientación de los flujos comerciales que ya está en marcha y obligarán a las petroleras rusas a cerrar más pozos”...



Justo lo que yo he dicho. India y Turquía de momento revendiendo, pero esa reventa es a países que tienen prohibido comprar directamente, que si el tío Sam se empeña prohibirá del todo.
Y China lo normal es que vaya comprando cada vez menos petróleo.

Si es que al final la Rusia moderna no tiene otra escapatoria que vender energía barata a Europa. Le ha pasado como a Venezuela, lo apostó todo por los recursos naturales y ahora no puede reorientar su economia para por ejemplo exportar productos, lo cual enfadaría a China que es la que tiene copado ese mercado global.


----------



## rejon (11 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## vettonio (11 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Resumiendo: han hecho copy-paste del casco del Zumwalt y le habrán puesto un motorcillo propio (silencioso espero), y como se caía para los lados le han añadido dos catamaranes.



En la barra de qué bar estás apoyado?


----------



## chapuzator (11 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el fondo, odiar a Rusia es como odiar al mundo. Es una nación formidable.
> 
> Lo mismo con USA, eh!. La clase dirigente depredadora que manda en ese país hace un flaco favor al pedazo de nación que son.



Me hago pajas con las dos a todas horas.


----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Efectivamente, son el grupo radical islamista que financió a Vox.
> En los 70 eran opositores al Shah y comunistas o eso decían.



No es ningun grupo radical, es directamente la CIA.


----------



## lapetus (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En la barra de qué bar estás apoyado?



¿Es la primera vez que los Chinos copian la carcasa de un arma americana y la rellenan con tripas chinacas?


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que los Chinos copian la carcasa de un arma americana y la rellenan con tripas chinacas?



Vamos a ver .... la física es la misma para todos y determina las formas optimas de las cosas. Un barco o un avión tienen una forma óptima para desempeñar su función. Ya sabes .... es tontería reinventar la rueda ....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta del aficionado :
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene un caza de superioridad aérea hoy en día?
> 
> ...



En general la mayoría de cazas de nuevo diseño son multirol pero con diferentes enfoques o prioridades. Logicamente estos cazas pueden hacer de todo, misiones de ataque a tierra, de superioridad aérea, intercepción, apoyo aéreo cercano, reconocimiento, etc... con menor o mayor o menor efectividad.

Los diseños puros, aviones muy especializados eran típicos hasta los años 80, pero los avances en aerodinámica, en electrónica y en informática han permitido que un mismo caza como por ejemplo el F-16 pueda desempeñar todas esas tareas con mayor o menor capacidad que un avión especializado.

Por explicarlo, el F-16C block 72 por ejemplo es un magnifico avión polivalente, pero no es tan eficaz como caza de superioridad aérea como un F-15C modernizado (con radar AESA) o un A-10 Thunderbolt II en misiones de apoyo aéreo cercano. Puede realizar esas funciones, pero no con la misma efectividad.

En el caso del Su-30 SM estaríamos en las mismas, es un gran caza polivalente pero no puede realizar las misiones de interceptación de un Mig-31 BM, puede ayudar a conseguir la superioridad aérea pero no con la eficiencia de un Su-35S, puede realizar misiones de apoyo aéreo cercano pero no es un Su-25 SM3.

Volviendo a la comparación anterior, el F-15C esta diseñado teniendo en mente la superioridad aérea, si esta modernizado lleva un radar AESA más potente que un F-16 block 72 lo cual le da mayor alcance, motores más potentes con mayor velocidad máxima y techo operacional, mayor autonomía lo cual le permite tener un mayor tiempo en espera en una CAP (Combat Air Patrol - Patrulla aérea de combate).

En fin, siento si me he ido por las ramas pero creía interesante explicarte las diferencias entre un caza multirol y un caza especializado que aún hoy en día existen.

Con respecto a lo de los SAMs indicarte que aún reconociendo su efectividad y la capacidad de negar la misma superioridad aérea, estos estan sujetos a varias limitaciones.

*ECMs:* Los SAMs pueden ser vulnerables a contramedidas electrónicas, que pueden interferir los radares de descubierta o de tiro o incluso afectar al misil una vez lanzado haciendo que pierdan su blanco.

*Limitaciones físicas:* Los radares de una batería SAM estan siempre sujetos a las limitaciones físicas del terreno (montañas, valles, etc...) donde se despliegan. No tiene la misma visión o cobertura un radar que esté en Ucrania que es un pais practicamente sin montañas a por ejemplo esa misma batería en Siria.

La zona gris en el mapa refleja la llamada gran llanura Europea, una zona practicamente plana sin montañas.







En Siria ocurre justamente lo contrario, los cazas Israelies aprovechan el terreno para cubrirse, en una misión típica varios F-16 pasan por encima de Libano a unos 3.000 metros, suben a 5.000 antes de llegar a la frontera, lanzan los misiles de crucero y bajan a cubrirse de nuevo con esas mismas montañas y ponen rumbo de regreso a Israel.

Para las defensas antiaéreas Sirias es imposible interceptarlos, ya sea con sus S-300 o el sistema que sea, las limitaciones físicas son las que son.







*Stealth*: Como podrás suponer los aviones Stealth tienen una bajo retorno radar RCS para una determinada frecuencia radar, esto no los hace invisibles pero si más dificil de detectar sobre todo a distancias grandes. En esto existe la eterna lucha entre la espada y el escudo, tu me haces un avión "invisible" en banda X y VHF pues yo monto radares en banda VHF, UHF, L, X y fusiono la información de diferentes sensores/sistemas.

En definitiva, el Stealth complica la vida más a las baterías antiáereas, al menos sobre el papel dado que nunca se han enfrentado cazas Stealth con defensas antiaéreas modernas.

Dicho todo esto, seguro que tanto los EEUU, como Rusia o China estan desarrollando ya cazas 5++ o de 6ª generación cuya misión primordial es la superioridad aérea.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

Ukrainian officials push back on Biden claim that Zelensky ‘didn’t want to hear’ invasion warnings


Ukrainian officials on Saturday pushed back against President Biden’s claim that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky brushed off U.S. warnings of an impending Russian invasion before the start o…




thehill.com





Los desplantes del gobierno gusano a zelenski cada vez son más evidentes, parece que los USA ya dan amortizada la guerra y que en breve van a cerrar el grifo.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Por afinidad cultural, Grecia y el resto de países balcánicos solo tienen un valedor tradicional que es Rusia. Han escupido en la mano del aliado y ahora pagarán su libra de carne.
> Con toda la mala leche del mundo puedo decir lo de. Dulce et decorum est pro anglos mori. Helenos, que os jodan.



Soy filoheleno absoluto. Pero no tengo más que darte la razón. Hágase, cumplase etc.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

Advierten que el precio de la gasolina puede subir este verano hasta los 3 euros el litro - Canarias Te Quiero


Este verano habrá que echar mano de la calculadora para ver por cuánto sale llenar el depósito del coche antes de salir de vacaciones. El




diariodeavisos.elespanol.com





Chúpate esa, Putin.

Gracias follaotans.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas minusvalorando al club economico de la UE, ya se ha demostrado que tambien sirve para ser una alianza militar y en caso de un conflicto son muchos millones de europeos movilizables y muchas industrias para fabricar armas.
> 
> PD- Alemania en la 2GM creo recordar que movilizo a lo largo de toda la guerra a 21.000.000 de alemanes que vistieron el uniforme militar y España al final de la GCE tenia 2.000.000 de soldados de una poblacion de 25 millones escasos.



Te están hackeando la impresora, el euro. La alianza después de 3 meses todavía no se ha concretado. Están negociando y los Balticos con Turquía se pueden acabar entendiendo y con Grecia no tan seguro pero, sobre todo, todavía no se han acabado de decidir que quiere cada uno para decidir bando. Muy operativo no es.

Cada país ha entrenado con un equipo, supongo que con una escuela militar y conoce, como todos, más o menos bien el material que ha comprado. Pero lo del resto no Ahora une un grupo multinacional: unos tanques Tal, otros con Pascual, munición no qué otros no se ka. Pero que además para traerla tiene que pasar por no se cuantos países.

Como les mandes llegar de A a B puede que unos lleguen en unas horas y otros en dos días...y todavía no han empezado a repartir tortas.

Y tengo una mala noticia, si la cosa se complica y envías reclutas porque puede que de inglés sepan lo básico y si se lo repiten dos veces y con los nervios y tal...en una guerra debes mover tropas decidiendo estrategia en un lapso corto de tiempo y coordinadamente.


----------



## Adriano II (12 Jun 2022)

Que manera de hacer el ridiculo


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Que manera de hacer el ridiculo



Dicen: que hacen estos muertos de hambre y mariconazos ?, en otras palabras.

Meanwhile,


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> en las teles se ha pasado del rusia esta perdiendo a ucrania le faltan suministros y municiones de forma urgente.
> que esta pasando?



Recordemos

Las vacunas inmunizan al 100%
Las vacunas no inmunizan pero reducen los síntomas
El covid es una gripe, ya no hace falta vacunar


----------



## Snowball (12 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> en las teles se ha pasado del rusia esta perdiendo a ucrania le faltan suministros y municiones de forma urgente.
> que esta pasando?



Tanta finta y lavadoras robadas al final están dando sus frutos


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> El otanista Yago informa que Rusia a partir de la proxima semana mete 70 batallones,40 BTG mas.



A mí me han tocado a la puerta, pero me he hecho el despistado y no me llevan  
El tal Yago éste que nombráis mucho por aquí, seguro que no sabe ni dónde está Moscú, si le pones un mapa sin nombres.

No te digo el Donbas...


----------



## amigos895 (12 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Tanta finta y lavadoras robadas al final están dando sus frutos



    Entiendo con ese comentario de que en los medios de manipulación han dicho que los rusos roban lavadoras  hostias lo estoy leyendo ahora mismo


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Es acojonante como hablan si rubor del sacrificio de vidas ajenas. Que se lo tomen con calma, cuando ellos se vean preparados.



El follinsky no les deja salir va con sus "mercenarios".


----------



## Peineto (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Soy filoheleno absoluto. Pero no tengo más que darte la razón. Hágase, cumplase etc.



Para que no olviden este antiguo peán.






Ὦ παῖδες Ἑλλήνων ἴτε,
ἐλευθεροῦτε πατρίδ', ἐλευθεροῦτε δὲ παῖδας, γυναῖκας, θεῶν τέ πατρῴων ἕδη, θήκας τε προγόνων:
νῦν ὑπὲρ πάντων ἁγών.

Adelante, hijos de los griegos,
Liberad la patria,
Liberad a vuestros hijos, a vuestras mujeres, Los altares de los dioses de vuestros padres, Y las tumbas de vuestros antepasados:
Es hora de luchar por todo.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Haz una cosa: cuando salgas mañana a la calle, echa un vistazo a lo que veas alrededor y dime qué porcentaje de la gente que veas consideras útil para enfrentarse en el campo de batalla al ejército ruso.
> Aquí para subir fotos a Instagram y vídeos a TikTok los que quieras, pero el espíritu de sacrificio que requiere la milicia hace tiempo que el español medio no lo tiene.



Por no contar que el 10% del Ejército Paco Español actual, 8.000 soldados son EXTRANJEROS.

Hay más de 3000 ecuatorianos en el ejército español...2000 colombianos...500 bolivianos...en fin, que si alguien se cree que entran los chechenos en España y un ecuatoriano de metro cuarenta, instruido en el COD, va a salvarle el culo a un español de Albacete, vais listos


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Feliz dia de RUSIA a todos los presentes. La victoria está más cerca. Ni un paso atrás.

Tengan como máxima de sus vidas que es preciso dar golpes a los imperialistas yankis en todas las partes y todos los frentes del mundo, en donde tengan extendidos sus pies, expulsarlos de allí y atarlos de pies y manos para que no puedan actuar a su antojo.

Gracias a todos por haberos situado en el lado correcto de la historia. Dios está con ustedes.









*"Somos el último Restriner, el Katechon. Nosotros solos nos oponemos al mal global. Ahora esta noble idea debe ser desarrollada, esta misión debe ser contada abiertamente y sin vergüenza. Entonces todo encajará en su lugar. Estamos luchando contra el anticristo."*









*"Ahora no hay nadie que espere ayuda, una esperanza está en Dios, la otra está en el mayor coraje y el más alto sacrificio de las tropas rusas ... ¡Tenemos los trabajos más grandes y sin precedentes en el mundo! Estamos ¡al borde del abismo! ¡Pero somos rusos!"*









*"Rusia siempre ha estado a la vanguardia de los acontecimientos. Sí, hubo épocas en la historia de nuestro país en las que tuvimos que retroceder, pero sólo para, reuniendo nuestras fuerzas, seguir adelante, concentrarnos y avanzar" *

Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si por interceptor entiendes lo clásico, el Mig-31 ya no es interceptor puro…es un avión de ataque a tierra temible….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto Monsieur Poirot, así es en el caso del Mig-31K.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Para mi, cualquier canal peruano podría tener mas credibilidad que muchos de aqui.
> 
> Pero credibilidades aparte, me parece bastante plausible que a Rusia no le interese demasiado vender petroleo en exceso a India y con descuento, y para que luego termine vendiendo ese exceso que el no necesita a Europa.



Por Dios !!!!

Acabo de regresar de Perú después de trabajar años allí. Los canales de ahí son mucho peores , además odian a los españoles pero bastante....no sabéis el engaño q hay en las escuelas sobre la historia. Y no sabéis la que han montado con el derrame de un petrolero italiano en una toma para Repsol...hicieron lo mismo ...prohibieron que Repsol recibiera crudo y se pegaron un tiro en el pie pues refina el 40% de las gasolinas. En dos dias tuvieron que anular xq las compañías aéreas iban a parar.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Feliz dia de RUSIA a todos los presentes. La victoria está más cerca. Ni un paso atrás.
> 
> Tengan como máxima de sus vidas que es preciso dar golpes a los imperialistas yankis en todas las partes y todos los frentes del mundo, en donde tengan extendidos sus pies, expulsarlos de allí y atarlos de pies y manos para que no puedan actuar a su antojo
> 
> ...



Creo que te faltó esta...



Kukushka con subtítulos en español. Creo que define muy bien el sentimiento de la mayoría de este foro. Me parece impresionante.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

había que hacer uno del estilo con la cara de Yago


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _*Propaganda inglesa con verdades y mentiras.*_
> 
> *Por un lado que necesitan más armas y más de todo (aunque lo que mandamos no les llega a los combatientes).*
> _*Que si les llegaran ganarían fácilmente.*_
> ...



Si lo firma Alistair Dawbet ¿O Crowley?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (12 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El sobrecoste del gas americano se debe sobre todo a que hay que enfriarlo, meterlo en metaneros, transportarlo, calentarloy y meterlo por el gasoducto. En el caso de la leche simplemente hay que transportarlo.



El 40 % mas es del gas en puerto USA, luego viene el proceso que corre a cuenta del comprador. La extracción por fracking es lo que hace mas caro, ese 40%, el gas y la gasolina; por eso no pueden competir con los hidrocarburos extraídos de pozos en precio. Entonces se hace a la mala.
La leche no nace en las botellas, es un largo y complicado proceso que comienza con la cría de vacas de raza, Etc. La leche misma tiene que ser procesada antes de ser envasada.


Hal8995 dijo:


> Por Dios !!!!
> 
> Acabo de regresar de Perú después de trabajar años allí. Los canales de ahí son mucho peores , además odian a los españoles pero bastante....no sabéis el engaño q hay en las escuelas sobre la historia. Y no sabéis la que han montado con el derrame de un petrolero italiano en una toma para Repsol...hicieron lo mismo ...prohibieron que Repsol recibiera crudo y se pegaron un tiro en el pie pues refina el 40% de las gasolinas. En dos dias tuvieron que anular xq las compañías aéreas iban a parar.



Te informo que los aviones de hoy no usan gasolina como combustible para sus motores, si keroseno. ¿Odio a los españoles? Ahora me entero; a la inmensa mayoría no creo le importe España o los españoles, tienen otros a quienes odiar. Lo de Repsol fue pura negligencia, actuaron como si el país que les da utilidades gordas no existiera, den gracias a que gobierna una derecha corrupta desde siempre.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (12 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pregunta del aficionado :
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene un caza de superioridad aérea hoy en día?
> 
> ...



Por resumirlo mucho, un buen sistema de defensa antiaérea sirve para proteger y si fuera posible blindar tu espacio aéreo contra incursiones enemigas. Es un sistema DEFENSIVO.

Un avión de superioridad aérea sirve para ATACAR e intentar controlar y dominar el espacio aéreo enemigo. Es un arma ofensiva. Pero además también sirve para mantener el dominio sobre el espacio aéreo propio en conjunción, o no, con los sistemas de defensa antiaérea. En este sentido es más versátil.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por no contar que el 10% del Ejército Paco Español actual, 8.000 soldados son EXTRANJEROS.
> 
> Hay más de 3000 ecuatorianos en el ejército español...2000 colombianos...500 bolivianos...en fin, que si alguien se cree que entran los chechenos en España y un ecuatoriano de metro cuarenta, instruido en el COD, va a salvarle el culo a un español de Albacete, vais listos



Ojo, que los payoponis son bravos de narices. Mire hustec lo de Nayaf, un payoponi con un cuchillo de combate espantó a media docena de moros que les tenían cercados dejando paso al TOA del Saboya 6.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El 40 % mas es del gas en puerto USA, luego viene el proceso que corre a cuenta del comprador. La extracción por fracking es lo que hace mas caro, ese 40%, el gas y la gasolina; por eso no pueden competir con los hidrocarburos extraídos de pozos en precio. Entonces se hace a la mala.
> La leche no nace en las botellas, es un largo y complicado proceso que comienza con la cría de vacas de raza, Etc. La leche misma tiene que ser procesada antes de ser envasada.
> 
> Te informo que los aviones de hoy no usan gasolina como combustible para sus motores, si keroseno. ¿Odio a los españoles? Ahora me entero; a la inmensa mayoría no creo le importe España o los españoles, tienen otros a quienes odiar. Lo de Repsol fue pura negligencia, actuaron como si el país que les da utilidades gordas no existiera, den gracias a que gobierna una derecha corrupta desde siempre.



Por lo que he ido viendo, el odio a los españoles en sudamérica es cosa de cuñaos con ínfulas. La gente culta aprecia su historia y los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles. A pesar de las máscaras de demonios de los Andes. Obviamente, siendo una cultura con grandes influencias españolas el porcentaje de cuñados es amplio. dicen que en Colombia si le das la vuelta a una hoja de coca en la planta, aparecen dos cuñados discutiendo. En Argentina es obvia la razón del odio a España que se destila en sus medios.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)

*Reportan que España se habría disculpado con Alemania por sus intenciones de enviar a Ucrania tanques Leopard de fabricación germana *
Según fuentes relacionadas con el tema,* Madrid estuvo dispuesto a entregar 40 carros de combate, pero ahora solo se trata de máximo 10 *y la decisión está pendiente de la aprobación final de Berlín.





Un carro de combate Leopard2A4U.S. Army Photo By Spc. Nathanael Mercado / PJF Military Collection / Legion-Media
El Gobierno de España habría pedido *disculpas* a Alemania por sus intenciones de enviar a Ucrania 40 tanques de fabricación germana Leopard 2A4, reportó este sábado el portal Business Insider, que cita fuentes relacionadas con el Ejecutivo alemán.
Ahora se discute la posibilidad de suministrar a Kiev *solo unos 10 carros* de combate como máximo, que de hecho estarían en mal estado y necesitan ser reparados. El posible envío está pendiente también de la aprobación final de Berlín debido a las llamadas cláusulas de *uso final* que se aplican en el caso de entregas a terceros países.
De obtener el visto bueno alemán, se trataría de la primera vez que un miembro de la OTAN entregaría tanques a Ucrania, detalla la revista Spiegel. El medio señala que el Gobierno federal de Alemania advirtió a España que de hacerse realidad el suministro, los aliados occidentales se desviarían de su *decisión informal y no oficial de no enviar carros de combate a Ucrania*, por lo que Madrid "dio marcha atrás".

La noticia sobre la posible entrega de Leopard 2A4 surgió luego de que el diario español El País reportara este 5 de junio, citando fuentes gubernamentales, que Madrid está dispuesto a dotar a Kiev de *misiles antiaéreos Shorad Aspide *y* dicho tipo de tanques,* así como capacitar a soldados ucranianos con el manejo de los Leopard. El medio precisó que las unidades en cuestión forman parte del lote de 108 tanques adquiridos de Alemania en 1995 y que *se encuentran almacenados* en la base logística del Ejército de Tierra en Zaragoza durante ya 10 años.
Al respecto, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz aseguró este martes que su Gobierno *todavía no ha recibido una solicitud de exportación* por parte de Madrid, informa Reuters.

Kiev se ha quejado repetidamente con Berlín por la lentitud del envío de suministros bélicos. En un discurso transmitido por videoconferencia en el reciente Foro de Davos (Suiza), el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, dijo que el país necesita *"todas las armas que pide"*.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Reportan que España se habría disculpado con Alemania por sus intenciones de enviar a Ucrania tanques Leopard de fabricación germana *
> Según fuentes relacionadas con el tema,* Madrid estuvo dispuesto a entregar 40 carros de combate, pero ahora solo se trata de máximo 10 *y la decisión está pendiente de la aprobación final de Berlín.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no termino de entender es qué cojones tienen que decir los comecerdos, son nuestros carros y nos los follamos cuando queremos ¿no? Qué puta ridiculez de gobiernos que nos tocan, joder, primero compramos esos carros con sobreprecio y ahora no nos podemos deshacer de ellos.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Leo literalmente en el artículo que enlazas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Jaja_ *Ladren perros...!!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Triyuga (12 Jun 2022)

*Viktor Orban: “George Soros simboliza a los que quieren prolongar la guerra. Es un agitador que quiere sacar dinero de la situación bélica”*






“Un embargo europeo contra el gas ruso arruinaría a todo el continente”, advirtió este viernes el primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orban, en su intervención semanal en la radio pública Kossuth, agregando que en vez de imponer sanciones habría que encontrar otras soluciones, como negociaciones de paz. “La Unión Europea (UE) está financiando la situación bélica” afirmó Orban y añadió que para frenar la inflación “hay que financiar la paz”.
“Aquellos que agitan por la guerra deben ser controlados”, dijo Orbán, y agregó que ahora está muy claro que hay círculos empresariales interesados en la guerra. “Están simbolizados por George Soros. Él ha hablado abiertamente sobre la necesidad de prolongar la guerra. Estos son agitadores que quieren sacar dinero de la situación bélica”, dijo Orbán, en referencia al magnate y megaespeculador financiero.
Recordó además que el embargo contra petróleo ruso, decidido hace unos años, “también comenzó como ahora, lentamente, hablando de que habría que introducirlo. Pero no es razonable”. Hungría no es el único país que está abiertamente en contra de un embargo europeo contra el gas ruso, también Alemania y Austria, dos países muy dependientes de Rusia en ese campo, rechazan cortar los suministros de ese país.
Por otra parte, defendió el tope máximo de precio de gasolina y diésel para los consumidores húngaros, pese a las amenazas de los burócratas de la Comisión Europea (CE) de iniciar un expediente contra su país por supuesta “práctica discriminatoria”. “Trato de convencerlos de que en esta situación se requieren soluciones extraordinarias. El aumento de la gasolina enseguida se nota en los precios. Pedimos que entiendan que se necesitan soluciones extraordinarias”, dijo Orban. El ejecutivo húngaro introdujo en noviembre pasado un precio máximo de 1,2 euros para el litro de gasolina 95 y de diésel.
Para evitar el turismo de compra de gasolina procedente de países vecinos, se estableció en mayo que sólo los vehículos con matrícula húngara pueden adquirir la gasolina al precio limitado, mientras que los extranjeros deben pagar el precio del mercado, que actualmente es de 1,7 euros/litro.
Reflexionó que “el problema es que, aparte de nosotros, los húngaros, nadie habla el idioma de la paz. Deberíamos estar hablando el lenguaje de la paz”.










Viktor Orban: “George Soros simboliza a los que quieren prolongar la guerra. Es un agitador que quiere sacar dinero de la situación bélica”







www.alertadigital.com






EL FILANTROPO" DE MIERDA DE SOROS Y SUS ONG'S, ESTAN PROHIBIDOS DE ENTRADA EN HUNGRIA, pais de origen del chorizo Soros


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

Bueno, el gordito coreano espera conseguir aumentar la cooperación estratégica con los rusos…es decir más juguetes nuevos nucleares…aprovechando la coyuntura…




__





조선중앙통신 | 기사 | 경애하는 김정은동지께서 로씨야련방 대통령에게 축전을 보내시였다


경애하는 김정은동지께서 로씨야련방 대통령에게 축전을 보내시였다




www.kcna.kp




…
Y como lo ven los rusos…
El líder norcoreano Kim Jong-un expresó su apoyo a Rusia y expresó su esperanza de una mayor cooperación táctica y estratégica estrecha en un telegrama de felicitación al líder ruso Vladimir Putin.








Ким Чен Ын выразил поддержку России в деле защиты достоинства и безопасности


Лидер Северной Кореи Ким Чен Ын заявил о поддержке России и выразил надежду на дальнейшее тесное тактико-стратегическое сотрудничество в поздравительной телеграмме российскому лидеру Владимиру Путину.




russian.rt.com





En esta guerra todos van tomando posiciones de un lado (OTAN) u otro (Asiáticos)…


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Por lo que he ido viendo, el odio a los españoles en sudamérica es cosa de cuñaos con ínfulas. La gente culta aprecia su historia y los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles. A pesar de las máscaras de demonios de los Andes. Obviamente, siendo una cultura con grandes influencias españolas el porcentaje de cuñados es amplio. dicen que en Colombia si le das la vuelta a una hoja de coca en la planta, aparecen dos cuñados discutiendo. En Argentina es obvia la razón del odio a España que se destila en sus medios.




Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les ha recordado a los griegos 1922 y eso son palabras mayores.
> No son conscientes de que nadie lee va a ayudar... Como en 1922.



en el 22 pagaron -no suficientemente, sólo hay que mirar un mapa del egeo- la ὕβρις de un nacionalismo de todo a 100.


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



menos mal que en el norte del continente los europeos no fueron nefastos ni retrógrados ni genocidas!!


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Fueron los criollos mestizos quienes se cepillaron a los indios para lamerle bien el ojete a los ingleses.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> en las teles se ha pasado del rusia esta perdiendo a ucrania le faltan suministros y municiones de forma urgente.
> que esta pasando?



Que Ucrania pierde. Y de forma clara, y hay que preparar a la Borregada para el fiasco.


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Por Dios !!!!
> 
> Acabo de regresar de Perú después de trabajar años allí. Los canales de ahí son mucho peores , además odian a los españoles pero bastante....no sabéis el engaño q hay en las escuelas sobre la historia. Y no sabéis la que han montado con el derrame de un petrolero italiano en una toma para Repsol...hicieron lo mismo ...prohibieron que Repsol recibiera crudo y se pegaron un tiro en el pie pues refina el 40% de las gasolinas. En dos dias tuvieron que anular xq las compañías aéreas iban a parar.



en fin, 200 años de involución, hasta dónde llegarán?
en méxico es peor, el indigenismo de los señoritos criollos lleva vigente casi desde el principio.
sin salida.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

El eurodiputado polaco Radosław Sikorski se volvió completamente loco y propone transferir armas nucleares a Ucrania.

"Rusia ha violado el Memorándum de Budapest y ahora el Occidente puede "dar" armas nucleares a Ucrania", dijo Sikorski.

Pues nada, como dijo Kadyrov, después de Ucrania habrá que desnazificar a Polonia.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

la gran aportación del día.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin III, jefe de los ejércitos imperiales:
* "La invasión rusa de Ucrania es lo que ocurre cuando los opresores pisotean las normas*
_* que nos protegen a todos. Es lo que ocurre cuando las grandes potencias deciden que *_
*sus apetitos imperiales importan más que los derechos de sus pacíficos vecinos." *

Traducido al cañí: "de putas habló la tacones..."


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

"Rusia era extremadamente reacia a involucrarse en el combate en Siria. La guerra comenzó en 2011, cuando Estados Unidos empezó a coordinarse con los grupos terroristas. Al Qaeda siempre ha sido nuestra fuerza sustituta sobre el terreno. Ellos, junto con el ISIS, han llevado a cabo la misión de EE.UU." - Coronel Richard Black


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lloyd "Raytheon" Austin III, jefe de los ejércitos imperiales:
> * "La invasión rusa de Ucrania es lo que ocurre cuando los opresores pisotean las normas*
> _* que nos protegen a todos. Es lo que ocurre cuando las grandes potencias deciden que *_
> *sus apetitos imperiales importan más que los derechos de sus pacíficos vecinos." *
> ...



Gracias por lo del mote. Mirando el asunto comprendo mejor las motivaciones del interfecto.









Lloyd Austin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Lloyd James Austin III* (Mobile, Alabama; 8 de agosto de 1953)1 es un militar estadounidense. Es el actual Secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos en el gabinete de Joe Biden. Se retiró en 2016 siendo general de cuatro estrellas del ejército de tierra estadounidense. Desde 2016 trabajó en el sector privado formando parte de la junta directiva de empresas como Raytheon Technologies, Nucor o Tenet Healthcare.

Vaya joya el andoba. Metiendo mano en industria sanitaria...








Tenet Healthcare - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Del acero...




__





Nucor - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y por supuesto militar.Misiles guiados. qué casualidad.




__





Raytheon Technologies - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Por lo que he ido viendo, el odio a los españoles en sudamérica es cosa de cuñaos con ínfulas. La gente culta aprecia su historia y los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles. A pesar de las máscaras de demonios de los Andes. Obviamente, siendo una cultura con grandes influencias españolas el porcentaje de cuñados es amplio. dicen que en Colombia si le das la vuelta a una hoja de coca en la planta, aparecen dos cuñados discutiendo. En Argentina es obvia la razón del odio a España que se destila en sus medios.



Pued en Argentina lo tienen jodido para odiar a España, ellos mismos se cepillaron a los indios y la mayor parte de la población es hispanoitaliana, y además mucha de esa población es muy reciente, por lo que el porcentaje de nacidos en España o que pasan veranos aquí es muy grande.

Creo que ya tuve esta discusión con algún tiraflechas del foro, los indígenas que hay hoy en Argentina, son casi todos emigrantes de países vecinos, a los suyos se los cargaron.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Que Ucrania pierde. Y de forma clara, y hay que preparar a la Borregada para el fiasco.




"una tierra sin pueblo para un pueblo sin tierra". ¿Le suena de algo?


----------



## Honkler (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Eres un indigenista de mierda, así que directamente al ignore. El mayor genocidio en America lo cometieron los precolombinos y después los ingleses. Lástima que no conquistasen tu zona y os exterminaran como hicieron en el norte. Y, probablemente, tus antepasados sean esos mismos españoles. Pedazo de mierda. Así os va.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

*2 de agosto de 2007*

*Rusia planta su bandera en el Ártico*






*los rusos plantaban una bandera en pleno Polo Norte*, bajo el hielo, a 4.200 metros de profundidad, con dos minisubmarinos Mir-2. El lugar elegido fue la cadena montañosa submarina Lomonosov, probablemente con la intención de reclamar la zona como territorio ruso. De estar ligado de forma continuada a una plataforma continental las leyes internacionales pueden asignar el territorio al país que lo reclame.


*En homenaje y felicitación a la Federación Rusa *


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)

*
Los civiles comienzan a abandonar la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk - Embajador de LPR en Rusia*

LUGANSK, 12 de junio. /TASS/. Los civiles han comenzado a abandonar la planta química Azot en Severodonetsk, dijo el sábado Rodion Miroshnik, embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) en Rusia.

"¡Los civiles han comenzado a salir de Azot!" escribió en su canal de Telegram. "Los civiles comenzaron a salir por la Puerta 2 de la planta química Azot. Esa puerta no está controlada por militantes. Ellos (civiles - TASS) están siendo recibidos y llevados a un lugar seguro por soldados de las fuerzas aliadas".

Miroshnik dice que las tropas ucranianas restantes están ocupando algunos edificios al lado de la Puerta 1.

"Hay intercambios de disparos periódicos", dijo y agregó que varios cientos de civiles aún pueden ser rehenes de los militantes.

"A medida que los militantes sean rodeados cada vez más, los civiles podrán salir de sus refugios. Las fuerzas aliadas están preparando el transporte para su evacuación", concluyó el diplomático.

Más temprano el sábado, Miroshnik dijo que entre 300 y 400 combatientes ucranianos y hasta 500 civiles podrían estar escondidos en la planta y que se había establecido contacto con los militantes y que se estaban llevando a cabo negociaciones.

El jueves, el coronel general Mikhail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, dijo que los militantes ucranianos, que retenían por la fuerza a cientos de residentes de Severodonetsk en las instalaciones subterráneas de la planta de Azot, planeaban volar contenedores de productos químicos al retirarse.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "una tierra sin pueblo para un pueblo sin tierra". ¿Le suena de algo?



Que Eurovisión 2023 que organizará Ucrania se celebrará en Tel Aviv.


----------



## dabuti (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

el día que tocaba la lección sobre la ironía y el sarcasmo faltaste al cole porque tenías lectura bíblica. ya no tiene remedio.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Obligado cambio de discurso


A lo largo de los últimos días ha quedado claro un significativo cambio en la estrategia de comunicación de Ucrania, que se ha trasladado también a la prensa occidental. Desde que comenzara en febr…




slavyangrad.es











Obligado cambio de discurso


12/06/2022


A lo largo de los últimos días ha quedado claro un significativo cambio en la estrategia de comunicación de Ucrania, que se ha trasladado también a la prensa occidental. Desde que comenzara en febrero de este año la intervención rusa, los principales medios de comunicación habían protegido a Ucrania de responder por el número de bajas y las pérdidas reales que estaba suponiendo la guerra. Desde las primeras semanas de la guerra, las autoridades ucranianas prohibieron difundir imágenes de los daños causados por los bombardeos rusos, tratando así de limitar el daño informativo que estaba suponiendo la propagación de imágenes de las infraestructuras ucranianas destruidas por los misiles rusos.

La retirada rusa del norte de Ucrania hizo pensar a políticos, periodistas y expertos que el final de la guerra podía estar cerca y que el colapso ruso podría incluso producirse en la batalla por Donbass. Siempre dispuesto a ver un inminente descalabro ruso, Anders Åslund escribía a finales de mayo en el influyente _Foreign Affairs_ un artículo titulado “Putin va a perder esta guerra” y afirmaba de forma tajante que era cada vez más improbable que Putin fuera a lograr su objetivo de “liberar Donbass del control de Kiev” y llamaba al mundo a prepararse para la inestabilidad que supondría la “humillante derrota” de Rusia. La publicación del artículo, previsiblemente escrito mucho antes, coincidía con una serie de avances rusos en Donbass que han supuesto un cambio de iniciativa en la batalla y la consiguiente adaptación del discurso informativo de Kiev.

Las dificultades que las tropas ucranianas están teniendo en Donbass ha limitado al norte de Járkov y Jerson las posibilidades de obtener victorias que presentar como puntos de inflexión en busca de un cambio de iniciativa en favor de Ucrania. Tras unas semanas de éxitos reales e imaginarios -la llegada de las tropas ucranianas a la frontera rusa fue escenificada en busca de una victoria para la propaganda-, la situación ha vuelto a complicarse para las tropas ucranianas en esa zona. En el sur de la región, las tropas rusas avanzaron desde Izium y estos días han logrado controlar localidades importantes para el avance sobre Slavyansk como Svyatogorsk o Krasny Liman.

También en la región de Jerson se han sobredimensionado los éxitos de los constantes intentos de contraataque ucraniano. Pero tampoco ese limitado éxito ha impedido que Ucrania busque victorias informativas que no se corresponden con la realidad. En abril, Kiev y sus socios, en este caso el Reino Unido, trataron de presentar la ciudad como territorio “disputado” en lugar de bajo control ruso, con la esperanza de recuperar el control de la ciudad de forma prácticamente inminente. Casi dos meses después, la ciudad de Jerson, como la ciudad de Melitopol, que ejerce de centro regional de la parte de Zaporozhie capturada por las tropas rusas, se mantiene bajo control de la Federación Rusa, que ha comenzado a dar los mismos pasos que ya diera en Donbass: introducción de la zona rublo, inicio del pago de pensiones y del proceso de recepción de peticiones de pasaportes rusos. En vísperas del Día de Rusia, que se celebra hoy, 12 de junio, los primeros residentes de Jerson y Melitopol recibieron ya sus pasaportes rusos.

La consolidación de la situación en los centros urbanos de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie -al margen de las ofensivas ucranianas al norte de Jerson y el infructuoso intento ruso de avanzar sobre Guliaipole hacia el norte de Zaporozhie- ha causado preocupación en Bankova, fundamentalmente por la colaboración de las élites económicas con las nuevas autoridades. La ausencia de guerra y destrucción en las ciudades, las facilidades que supone la reducción de los precios de productos tan importantes como el combustible, el inicio del pago de pensiones rusas y la posibilidad de garantizar la cosecha de este año, en duda en muchas zonas de Ucrania, hace temer a Kiev que, en unos meses, la vida económica de la región mire más hacia Sebastopol, Donetsk o Moscú que hacia Dniepropetrovsk o Kiev. En busca de ese escenario, las autoridades rusas no solo han recuperado los monumentos soviéticos conmemorando la victoria en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, sino que se han colocado carteles que anuncian que “Rusia está aquí para siempre”, con lo que Moscú trata de remarcar que una retirada pactada, que habría sido posible en caso de un acuerdo en las primeras semanas de la intervención rusa, ya no está sobre la mesa.

Pero el punto decisivo para la necesidad de actualizar la estrategia de comunicación de Kiev ha sido el estado del frente de Donbass, principal batalla de esta guerra y donde se concentran algunas de las mejor entrenadas y armadas unidades del Ejército Ucraniano, que se enfrentan a unas tropas combinadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y de los ejércitos de la RPD y la RPL, unidades de la Guardia Rusa y soldados de la compañía privada Wagner. Aunque sin aumentar su agrupación y sin realizar una movilización siquiera parcial en Rusia, las tropas rusas y republicanas han logrado infligir serias pérdidas en las tropas ucranianas en Donbass, primero en Mariupol y después en Popasnaya, Rubezhnoe, Severodonetsk e incluso Krasny Liman.

Es ahí donde se concentra ahora la batalla y la destrucción y también donde se juega cómo continuará la guerra. La estrategia rusa ha quedado clara: frente a la posibilidad de intentar embolsar a toda la agrupación de Donbass avanzando desde Izium y Donetsk, se ha optado por un avance más lento, ciudad a ciudad, avanzando desde Popasnaya y Rubezhnoe al este y desde Izium y ahora Krasny Liman al norte. Mucho más pobladas y fortificadas, las zonas de las afueras de Donetsk y Gorlovka han supuesto mínimos avances.

Por la parte de Ucrania, dos son las posturas en pugna a lo largo de las últimas semanas. En este tiempo, desde antes incluso de la caída de Mariupol, Valery Zaluzhny, comandante en jefe del Ejército Ucraniano, propuso a Zelensky retirar las tropas de la primera línea (de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk hacia Kramatorsk-Slavyansk, a lo largo de la línea azul que muestra el mapa publicado por el canal de Telegram _Rezident_) para crear un frente estable y desde el que poder enfrentarse con más garantías a las tropas rusas. Su opción buscaba salvar las vidas de los soldados de esas unidades con el objetivo de plantar cara a Rusia desde una posición de fuerza, especialmente a medida que fueran llegando los suministros extranjeros, especialmente la artillería de largo alcance.



Pero frente a esta opción defendida por la autoridad militar y que contaba con el apoyo de Estados Unidos, se ha impuesto la opción de la Oficina del Presidente -ahora mismo el único Gobierno del país-, apoyada por el Reino Unido, que en estos meses se ha destacado como el socio más beligerante de Ucrania. Es más, el propio Boris Johnson se jactó de haber trasladado a Volodymyr Zelensky que, aunque Ucrania aceptara los términos que Rusia planteaba en las negociaciones, Occidente no lo haría. Un paso más en el intento occidental de hacer descarrilar cualquier intento de resolución diplomática al enfrentamiento entre Ucrania y Rusia.

La opción de Ermak, Zelensky y Johnson supone luchar hasta el final por cada localidad de Donbass con el objetivo de retrasar al máximo el avance de las tropas rusas. No se han cumplido las palabras del inicio de la contraofensiva que Oleksiy Arestovich presagiaba para junio, pero esa sigue siendo la esperanza de quienes defienden esta estrategia basada en la confianza en que las armas occidentales equipararán las fuerzas, especialmente en términos de artillería, y Ucrania podrá comenzar a recuperar territorios perdidos. Sin embargo, Kiev lleva meses recibiendo refuerzos de armamento de Occidente y esos avances no han supuesto ningún cambio sustancial en el frente. Es más, las grandes victorias de Ucrania como el hundimiento del Moscva, se han realizado con armamento ucraniano. Tampoco las dificultades rusas para atravesar el río Seversky Donets se han debido a la artillería occidental, sino a la artillería ucraniana.

Sin embargo, ese es el argumento fundamental del discurso ucraniano, que esta semana ha sido adoptado rápidamente por la prensa sin necesidad de explicar por qué durante tres meses se ha ignorado el dato de bajas y pérdidas ucranianas y se ha sobreestimado el dato de bajas rusas para dar una sensación de victoria ucraniana a pesar de los avances rusos. Y si hace unas semanas _The New York Times _exigía a Ucrania un toque de realismo con unos objetivos que pudiera cumplir en lugar de buscar una improbable victoria completa contra Rusia, el discurso ha tomado un giro hacia un catastrofismo que, igual que el triunfalismo de marzo, tampoco se corresponde con la realidad.

En un artículo publicado el viernes en _The Guardian_, Vadym Skibitsky, alto cargo de la inteligencia militar, alerta sobre la dramática situación de las tropas ucranianas, aspecto que en estas últimas dos semanas se ha convertido en la base del discurso ucraniano. Tras ocho años de guerra y de construir lo que tanto Poroshenko como Zelensky han calificado del “ejército más fuerte de Europa”, Ucrania alega ahora carecer de la artillería suficiente para luchar contra Rusia. Sin embargo, la falta de proyectiles no ha sido un problema para bombardear a diario esta semana barrios residenciales de la ciudad de Donetsk que carecen de objetivos militares con ataques que no buscan tampoco avances territoriales. “Ahora todo depende de lo que nos den”, alega Skibitsky, que afirma que “Ucrania tiene una pieza de artillería por cada 10 o 15 que tiene Rusia”, continúa, olvidando que la agrupación rusa en Donbass es limitada y no cuenta, ni mucho menos, con todos los medios del Ejército Ruso.

Esas palabras han sido suficientes para que gran parte de la prensa llame la atención sobre el déficit de proyectiles y piezas de artillería del Ejército Ucraniano, que realmente es uno de los más grandes de Europa y que de ninguna manera depende de los suministros occidentales para continuar la guerra. Con escasa distancia entre las partes en conflicto en Donbass, la artillería occidental, cuya ventaja es la posibilidad de disparar desde mayor distancia, difícilmente podría suponer la diferencia que Zelensky trataba de alegar esta semana en la lucha por Severodonetsk, calificada por el presidente ucraniano de decisiva para el devenir de la batalla por Donbass.

Los medios con los que Ucrania cuenta, sumados a los suministros extranjeros -que en solo tres meses han conseguido dejar bajo mínimos las reservas occidentales- serían suficientes para luchar contra cualquier ejército europeo, explicaba el ministro de Defensa Oleksiy Reznikov. Eso sí, a pesar de tres meses de constantes alegaciones de falta de preparación del Ejército Ruso, que ya en marzo iba a dejar de disponer de misiles y había perdido tantos tanques que comenzaba a utilizar tanques de los años ochenta (que sí utilizan las milicias, esos ejércitos a los que Ucrania no ha podido derrotar en ocho años), el ministro admite que los medios con los que cuenta Ucrania son suficientes para luchar contra Rusia.

En su entrevista a _The Guardian, _Skibitsky afirma algo obvio: “Esta es una guerra de artillería”. Lo fue desde 2014 y lo ha seguido siendo desde la intervención rusa. Ha sido la artillería la que ha causado gran parte de las bajas en Bucha o Irpin, tal y como verificaron incluso medios occidentales, los daños en Mariupol, Rubezhnoe o Severodonetsk y la que se cobra a diario las vidas de civiles en Donetsk, Gorlovka o, como esta semana en zonas de la retaguardia como Stajanov. La insistencia en la artillería y la superioridad rusa en este aspecto se debe únicamente a exigir un mayor y más rápido suministro occidental, especialmente de proyectiles de largo alcance con el que poder atacar, no solo Severodonetsk esté donde esté la línea del frente, sino Jerson, la isla de las Serpientes, o incluso Crimea u otros territorios rusos. Una opción que Joe Biden, más moderado que su homólogo británico, trata de evitar.

Con el mismo objetivo, esta semana se ha resaltado especialmente el elevado número de bajas ucranianas. Si Volodymyr Zelensky afirmó que Ucrania pierde entre 60 y 100 soldados al día otros oficiales han dado cifras aún más altas: el ministro Reznikov repitió la cifra de 100, Mijailo Podoliak la elevó a entre 150 y 200 y Oleksiy Arestovich ha llegado a mencionar en las últimas horas unas cifras de entre 200 y 300. Esas cifras pondrían las bajas ucranianas entre 1800 y 9000 soldados al mes, a los que habría que sumar los desaparecidos (que no computan en las cifras de fallecidos) y los numerosos heridos. De continuar en esa tendencia, y nada indica que vaya a cambiar, esos datos harían difícilmente sostenible para Ucrania mantener un conflicto que desde Kiev se ve como una guerra larga en la que pretende recuperar por lo militar los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero.

Sin ninguna intención de apelar a la diplomacia en busca de una salida negociada, Ucrania continúa alegando que la artillería occidental supondría el punto de inflexión que desequilibraría el conflicto en favor de Ucrania. Con artillería occidental de largo alcance, la batalla por Severodonetsk se ganaría en unos días, alegó el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk bajo control ucraniano Serhiy Haidai. Y en dos o tres días más, las fuerzas especiales _limpiarían_ la ciudad de tropas rusas.

En riesgo de perder la batalla decisiva, pero al mismo tiempo a punto de ganar la guerra, el cambio de discurso de Ucrania busca únicamente garantizar el constante suministro de financiación y armamento -puede que a largo plazo también de combatientes- que no peligre con el paso del tiempo para evitar así una negociación y un compromiso que cada vez se sugiere con más frecuencia desde los mismos medios que, hasta hace unas semanas, no ponían en duda la victoria ucraniana. Esa postura ucraniana, unida a la determinación rusa de tomar las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk y de no abandonar los territorios capturados en Jerson y Zaporozhie, garantiza la continuación de la guerra, la muerte y la destrucción física y económica de Ucrania y de Donbass.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

_"Ha llegado una tormenta que empieza desde lejos: 10 años de errores han terminado. Los banqueros han dirigido Europa con la ilusión de la creación ilimitada de dinero de la nada. Han cometido cualquier error: todos los errores posibles" - Tremonti, ex ministro de Finanzas italiano

Tremonti: "È arrivata una tempesta che parte da lontano: finiti dieci anni di errori" - ilGiornale.it _


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Sigue tragando propaganda anglo anda, por eso en Paraguay no se habla guaraní y en Colorado el apache es idioma oficial. que asco de gente, no me extraña que seamos la puta de anglosión


----------



## rober713 (12 Jun 2022)

Video durillo, no casqueria, en la region de Kherson sin bosques en los que ocultarse los ukros poco tienen que hacer

t.me/intelslava/30993

Unique footage of the battle: Russian special forces destroy a detachment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine in the Kherson region
During the battle, the forces of the 63rd brigade of the Armed Forces of Ukraine were destroyed, not all the corpses were in the frame, the fighters themselves report, and several militants surrendered.
In the second video, the result of the work of the special forces is recorded using a UAV. 

Imágenes únicas de la batalla: las fuerzas especiales rusas destruyen un destacamento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson
Durante la batalla, las fuerzas de la brigada 63 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidas, no todos los cadáveres estaban en el marco, informan los propios combatientes, y varios militantes se rindieron.
En el segundo video, se registra el resultado del trabajo de las fuerzas especiales utilizando un UAV.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Jun 2022)

Harman, estábamos en lo cierto


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Tengo que decir que los resultados hablan por sí mismos, así que debe estar en lo cierto. Al final, esta es la razón por la que Rusia y China vencerán a Occidente: Occidente es iluso e incompetente. No saben qué hacer y no hacen bien lo que hacen.


Harman dijo:


> Obligado cambio de discurso
> 
> 
> A lo largo de los últimos días ha quedado claro un significativo cambio en la estrategia de comunicación de Ucrania, que se ha trasladado también a la prensa occidental. Desde que comenzara en febr…
> ...



La cosa es que Ucrania anda, básicamente, admitiendo que están perdiendo la guerra
Ucrania está trabajando la coartada para perder la guerra diciendo al pueblo ucraniano 
que pidieron armas de la OTAN y la OTAN no las suministró en cantidades suficientes.
Es lo mas probable..


----------



## workforfood (12 Jun 2022)

Media is too big


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pued en Argentina lo tienen jodido para odiar a España, ellos mismos se cepillaron a los indios y la mayor parte de la población es hispanoitaliana, y además mucha de esa población es muy reciente, por lo que el porcentaje de nacidos en España o que pasan veranos aquí es muy grande.
> 
> Creo que ya tuve esta discusión con algún tiraflechas del foro, los indígenas que hay hoy en Argentina, son casi todos emigrantes de países vecinos, a los suyos se los cargaron.



Que lo tengan jodido no significa que no nos odien. Lps anglos son muy bienos, desde siempre, fomentando el odio y echándole la culpa a otros... ¿Quién dicen q apoyaba a los separatas caralanes, pero dónde está la sede en España de la Open Society?

Pues si lo dices, esegún Escobar, eres facha... Hasta han tenido que inventarse rojipardo, porque en su lógica de clichés y etiquetas lo que no está etiquetado no saben cómo tratarlo.

Y ñuego hablan de libertad de pensamiento...


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Zelenski calentando en la banda...


----------



## Casino (12 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086243
> 
> 
> Ciudad rusa: Mariupol finalizó el repintado de la estela con los colores de la bandera rusa




Gracias por el aporte. Veremos cómo evoluciona.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo que decir que los resultados hablan por sí mismos, así que debe estar en lo cierto. Al final, esta es la razón por la que Rusia y *China vencerán a Occidente: Occidente es iluso e incompetente. No saben qué hacer y no hacen bien lo que hacen.*
> 
> 
> La cosa es que Ucrania anda, básicamente, admitiendo que están perdiendo la guerra
> ...



Vamos a ver .... Rusia tampoco es para tirar cohetes. Es un pais bastante anárquico, no tienes más que mirar su historia. El tema de la guerra de Ucrania es bastante claro y estaba cantado, excepto para los que viven fuera de la realidad. Un pais con 2000 tanques y 200 aviones en la puta vida va a derrotar en el campo de batalla a otro con 12000 tanques y 3000 aviones que está en su misma frontera. Nunca. Es como si Canadá le gana una guerra a USA. Imposible. Está fuera de toda lógica y milagros una vez cada 1000 años.

En cuanto a las sanciones tampoco tiene mucho mérito lo que están haciendo: es de locos que un yonki de la gasolina se ponga a joder al que tiene la garrafa. Se lo hemos dado hecho.

Los que si son la hostia son los chinos. Son como una puta colmena: tienen un propósito, 1.500 millones de "obreras" disciplinadas para llevarlo a cabo y tienen un hilo conductor de 5000 años de historia del que extraer lecciones y aprender. A poco espabilada que sea la "reina" lo tienen hecho.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Cuando sabes que has perdido, no encuentras como poner fin a lo que has liado
y das mas vueltas que la maleta de un loco para intentar poner cara de ganador...

Biden intenta ampliar la coalición contra Rusia pero encuentra resistencia

_*Con creciente urgencia, el gobierno de Biden está tratando de engatusar a los países 
percibidos como neutrales en el conflicto -incluidos India, Brasil, Israel y los estados
árabes del Golfo- para que se unan a la campaña de sanciones económicas, apoyo
militar y presión diplomática para aislar aún más a Rusia y poner fin a la guerra.
Hasta ahora, pocos de ellos, si es que hay alguno, se han mostrado dispuestos, *_
*a pesar de su asociación con EEUU en otros asuntos importantes de seguridad...*


----------



## rober713 (12 Jun 2022)

t.me/intelslava/30993

en este video se muestra la rendicion de un soldado ucraniano de la operacion que puse anteriormente

Todavia estoy esperando un video que muestre que los soldados ucranianos cuando se rinden no son tratados respetuosamente, de la parte contraria ya hemos visto suficiente para saber quienes son las bestias


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando sabes que has perdido, no encuentras como poner fin a lo que has liado
> y das mas vueltas que la maleta de un loco para intentar poner cara de ganador...
> 
> Biden intenta ampliar la coalición contra Rusia pero encuentra resistencia
> ...



En la mente de los Kagan, Sullivan, Blinken y compañia estaba la idea de provocar a Rusia para que iniciara una guerra con Ucrania. La guerra no esperaban ganarla ni de coña en el campo de batalla pero tenían la intención de imponer sanciones económicas a Rusia, en la convicción de que el resto del mundo las apoyaría. Esa es la parte que les ha salido mal. Solo las han apoyado la UE, Australia y Japón. Muy insuficiente para hacer un daño significativo a Rusia que la obligue a recular. Ahora intentan convencer a más gente. Por supuesto lo tienen más negro que los cojones de un grillo, excepto amenazas no tienen nada que ofrecer y la gente les está perdiendo el miedo. Ya no son lo que eran. Si los chinos tienen 5000 años de historia a favor, estos hijoputas tienen 300 en contra: más allá de la propaganda todo cristo sabe lo que son.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo en la democracia. Para que pueda existir una democracia verdadera, el pueblo debería poder tener a su disposición los mecanismos capaces de poner coto al gobierno a la hora de imponer leyes que les perjudiquen. Además de tener la madurez y responsabilidad necesarias, por descontado, ser gente-digamos-despierta. Pero nada de eso se cumple. Casi todo el mundo está aborregado y se creerá y hará todo lo que le digan los mass media. Lo hemos visto estos tres últimos años, incluso con personas a las que considerábamos "inteligentes".



Es la maravilla del sufragio universal...un hombre un voto...un hijoputa un voto....un vago un voto...un mugroso envidioso un voto...


Y asi...hasta la de las cosas muy chulas...el voto es vuestro, y de las victimas del franquismo, que estan todos muertos hace 100 años, pero como ha demostrado la PESOE, tambien pueden votar.

Si votar sirviese para algo...estaria prohibido.

Lo he dicho muchas veces...EL ELEMENTO CLAVE ES EL CIUDADANO...por eso lo empobrecen, lo envilecen y embrutecen, tanto como pueden.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (12 Jun 2022)

Llanura en gris que coincide con el rápido avance alemán de la SGM y en el caso de Francia con la zona ocupada.




Los mapas militares que no toman en cuenta los accidentes geográficos no sirven para hacerse una idea real de cómo va una guerra.


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siendo objetivos, el Su-25 y el A-10 tienen la misma misión, el apoyo aéreo cercano, son 2 aviones especializados en ello y son los más eficaces en eso.
> 
> El F-35 y el Su-57 son aviones furtivos muy distintos, los 2 son aviones multirol pero el F-35 no esta diseñado con la prioridad en el combate aéreo, más bien su mision es el ataque a tierra aunque es un enemigo a tener en cuenta en combate aire-aire.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente es el F15 no el F16 para superioridad aérea. Gracias por la apreciación.
También es cierto que una vez diseñado se le van dando nuevas funcionalidades y capacidades debido a sus evoluciones. Por ejemplo, el Eurofighter, de un tiempo a esta parte los británicos, y nosotros, le están implementando un rol añadido multipropósito, con la inclusión de ataque a tierra e incluso guerra electrónico, la LTE y que será su última evolución antes de la entrada del FCAS.
Un buen caza, pena que su precio se va de madre.


----------



## rober713 (12 Jun 2022)

Hace un tiempo puse un documental sobre voluntarios internacionales en la milicia del Donbass pero estaba en ruso, ahora doblado al español


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es la maravilla del sufragio universal...un hombre un voto...un hijoputa un voto....un vago un voto...un mugroso envidioso un voto...



Un puto facha meapilas ... un voto

Es cierto, es todo un problema.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Al neón y al antimonio se le une...

El economista
*Se acabó la fiesta: el mundo se enfrenta a una nueva escasez de helio*

Es un subproducto del refinamiento de gas natural
Se utiliza para inflar globos, enfriar equipos científicos y en semiconductores
Se acabó la fiesta: el mundo se enfrenta a una nueva escasez de helio - elEconomista.es


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Que lo tengan jodido no significa que no nos odien. Lps anglos son muy bienos, desde siempre, fomentando el odio y echándole la culpa a otros... ¿Quién dicen q apoyaba a los separatas caralanes, pero dónde está la sede en España de la Open Society?
> 
> Pues si lo dices, esegún Escobar, eres facha... Hasta han tenido que inventarse rojipardo, porque en su lógica de clichés y etiquetas lo que no está etiquetado no saben cómo tratarlo.
> 
> Y ñuego hablan de libertad de pensamiento...



Si lo de los catalanes y Putin era cierto, de aquí a 5 años lo tienen hecho. Si fuera cierto lo de Soros y sus superpoderes, ya estaría hecho.  

Volviendo a los tiraflechas. Sería el primer caso documentado en la historia de la humanidad en el que los conquistados están encantados con los conquistadores.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Biden: enviaremos a Rusia al siglo XIX...

Rusia en el siglo XIX:


----------



## srburbujarra (12 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Si con 500 millones de habitantes (a esto súmale la población de US, UK, Canada, etc) frente a 100 de los rusos, no somos capaces de producir el suficiente armamento, merecemos dejar de existir.



Digo yo e el armamento de la OTAN está dimensionado a su enemigo. Dudo que cada país piense en tener ejercicñto propio como para enfrentarse a rusia.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que los Chinos copian la carcasa de un arma americana y la rellenan con tripas chinacas?



Si solo copiasen juguetes militares.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es la maravilla del sufragio universal...un hombre un voto...un hijoputa un voto....un vago un voto...un mugroso envidioso un voto...
> 
> 
> Y asi...hasta la de las cosas muy chulas...el voto es vuestro, y de las victimas del franquismo, que estan todos muertos hace 100 años, pero como ha demostrado la PESOE, tambien pueden votar.
> ...



"los cerdos son todos iguales ante la ley pero unos más iguales que otros". George Orwell,1984.

Vamos hacia regímenes autoritarios.

"Lo he dicho muchas veces...EL ELEMENTO CLAVE ES EL CIUDADANO...por eso lo empobrecen, lo envilecen y embrutecen, tanto como pueden."

Si, desde que el mundo es mundo la clave está en los ciudadanos y su compromiso del cambio.

Y todos los sistemas de poder producen desequilibrios. Al principio son poco aparentes porque los conocen y aprovechan pocos y se puede mantener la ilusión de los logros del cambio, pero conforme no funciona con tan pocos "listillos" hay que repartir el aprovechamiento de las trampas y otros, éstos listos, las aplican también. El resultado es el mismo, unos "tantos" viviendo de unos "tontos"...hasta el siguiente cambio que intentará repartir con justicia el pastel y que pasado el tiempo decaerá porque también escondía trampas.

Toca cambio de sistema, ya veremos que nos depara.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

Desde enero.









¿En qué consiste el nuevo plan del Gobierno de “gripalizar” la Covid-19?


11/1/2022 Actualidad ¿En qué consiste el nuevo plan del Gobierno de "gripalizar" la Covid-19? Institución - Fuente: consalud.es Tipo de documento: Notic...




www.quironprevencion.com


----------



## Poseidón (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Pena que no llevasemos a cabo una politica colonizadora a la inglesa.

Nos hubiesemos librado de muchisimos males. Tanto aqui como alli.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> *Toca cambio de sistema, ya veremos que nos depara.*



Pues como no os cargueis a las 200 familias que llevan un par de siglos saqueando el pais, más de lo mismo.


----------



## Atalaya (12 Jun 2022)

El hombre que ha arruinado el futuro de EEUU

* 

El hombre que ha arruinado el futuro de EEUU



Esteban Hernández

*

Es una historia que nos debería advertir de los riesgos en los que están inmersas nuestras sociedades, que tendría que funcionar como señal de alarma en tiempos de enfrentamiento geopolítico y de la que se deberían extraer lecciones morales. La narra el periodista del 'New York Times' *David Gelles* en un reciente libro, 'The Man who Broke Capitalism', en el que recorre el mandato de *Jack Welch* al frente de General Electric (GE), así como la herencia que dejó, tanto en el seno de la compañía como fuera de ella. Welch fue uno de los grandes innovadores en la gestión, y se convirtió en una referencia evidente de hacia dónde debía ir el capitalismo. Sus 20 años liderando GE, de 1981 a 2001, fueron enormemente influyentes, por los cambios que supusieron, por el éxito que obtuvo y por lo mucho que transformó el libro de estilo del gestor.

*La innovación de Welch*
GE, antes de la llegada de Welch, era una compañía muy importante en los EEUU, no solo por su cuenta de resultados, *sino por la influencia que tenían sus productos en la vida cotidiana*. Como narra Gelles, las centrales eléctricas, las bombillas, las máquinas de rayos X, la tostadora, los lavavajillas, y tantos otros productos eran fabricados y mejorados por GE. La firma tuvo influencia en otros ámbitos, llegando a participar en las misiones Apolo. Era una de las grandes firmas norteamericanas, hasta el punto de que se hizo popular el dicho "*según le va a GE, le va a EEUU"*.

Con la llegada de Welch, el foco de la innovación no se puso tanto en los productos como en la generación de dividendos: las ideas brillantes pasaron de lo físico y lo cotidiano hacia los juegos para aumentar los márgenes. Welch fue uno de los impulsores de los despidos, de las deslocalizaciones, de las externalizaciones, de las adquisiciones de otras compañías, de las subidas en bolsa, de las recompras de acciones y de la desindustrialización. *El resultado fue muy satisfactorio para el prestigio y la remuneración del directivo*, así como para los accionistas de la empresa, algunos de los cuales eran trabajadores de la misma.

O, al menos, así fue durante un tiempo, porque el impulso efervescente a corto plazo fue nefasto a medio y largo. GE dejó de ser un gigante, y fue reduciendo su presencia y su tamaño, *hasta terminar siendo dividida en tres firmas más pequeñas*.

*Un reguero de directivos*
Las consecuencias de la gestión de Welch tardaron tiempo en producirse, porque si bien la compañía real estaba cada vez más débil (ya que no se estaba dedicando a fabricar, mejorar e inventar productos), la compañía ficticia estaba cada vez más fuerte, puesto que utilizaba nuevas fórmulas para sacar más partido al capital. Y dado que *hemos vivido una etapa sistémica en la que las expectativas han tenido mucho más que poder que las realidades*, a la empresa le fue bien: la acción estaba sólida, los números cuadraban y su CEO conservó durante la década de los 90 todo su prestigio.

Como todos los esquemas que funcionan al estilo Ponzi, hay un periodo de auge que se prolonga en la medida en que la sensación de éxito empuja al alza, pero en cuanto se percibe la desnudez, la debacle es inevitable. Eso no significa que no hubiera quienes se hicieran ricos, empezando por Welch y sus directivos, y algunos trabajadores de GE, a los que les fue bien por el camino, pero no en tanto trabajadores, sino en cuanto accionistas. En esa clase de modelos de negocio te va bien si te retiras del juego antes de que la realidad comience a asomar. Desde luego, Welch fue un buen jugador: él creó las condiciones, las consecuencias las pagaron otros. Por el camino dejó un reguero de directivos*, algunos de los cuales habían trabajado para él, que copiaron sus fórmulas*, con consecuencias muy negativas para el tejido industrial estadounidense, pero muy positivas para ellos.

*Aparece la realidad*
Los efectos, sin embargo, fueron más allá del mal momento de una serie de compañías. En realidad, Jack no fue más que uno de los impulsores, quizá el que contó con mayor brillo mediático, de una nueva forma de gestión de la economía occidental que, como le pasó a GE, *fue muy exitosa hasta que sus debilidades se dejaron de sentir de golpe*. La crisis financiera de 2008 fue exactamente esto.

No hay que olvidar lo que supuso este tipo de gestión para la economía cotidiana. El número de trabajos en buenas condiciones se redujo, la industria local se contrajo, las pequeñas y medianas empresas tuvieron que ajustar mucho sus márgenes para sobrevivir. El resultado fue que clases medias y las trabajadoras se empobrecieron, fruto del deterioro sistemático de los ingresos provenientes del trabajo. *Pareció no importar demasiado en la medida en que el crédito fácil fue supliendo la falta de recursos*, hasta que llegó la crisis de 2008. Si EEUU era un país fragmentado entonces, en la última década las divisiones del país, en lo político, en lo territorial, en lo económico y en lo cultural se hicieron mucho más profundas.

*Europa siguió un camino similar*, tanto en la debilidad interna como en los efectos en sus clases medias y trabajadoras, y en la transformación política. La recesión de 2008 provocó que las grietas sistémicas apareciesen, y el covid y la crisis derivada de la guerra de Ucrania, con sus cambios geopolíticos, nos sumen en una situación muy complicada.

*La relación especial con China*
El paso del tiempo permite hacer balance respecto de la arquitectura económica que Welch y la gente como él pusieron en marcha, y no es precisamente positivo. En primera instancia, las recetas de Welch solo podían funcionar si las deslocalizaciones encontraban un lugar para relocalizarse: en alguna parte había que producir. China fue el lugar elegido, y se creó una relación especial. Mientras las empresas como GE y, por tanto, los accionistas de Wall Street, dependían de China para aumentar su margen de beneficios, Pekín fue creciendo gracias a todo lo que le aportamos (recursos, 'know how', tecnología, capital e influencia) y a una intención estratégica a la que no se prestó atención. Por decirlo de otro modo, *esa actitud de 'coge el dinero y corre' es responsable de buena parte de las tensiones geopolíticas actuales* y del desafío chino a la hegemonía estadounidense.

Al mismo tiempo, *la economía de la mayoría de la gente*, de las clases medias y trabajadoras occidentales, se vio empobrecida, porque los trabajos bien pagados menguaron, se impulsó una economía de contenedor con salarios bajos, las pequeñas y medianas empresas lo tuvieron mucho más difícil y los costes de los bienes necesarios para la subsistencia aumentaron. Todo esto derivó en lógicas tensiones políticas. El descontento generalizado y la ausencia de futuro generaron un malestar intenso que ha sido canalizado de diferentes maneras.

En tercer lugar, el covid-19 hizo patente que EEUU, como el resto de Occidente, carecía de muchos de los bienes de primera necesidad que hacían falta en una situación grave. Cuando eran precisos, estaban lejos, eran escasos y caros. Aquella convicción en el 'just in time' y en los precios baratos que traía la globalización desapareció de golpe. *Se explicó como un desajuste causado por un acontecimiento excepcional, como era la pandemia*, pero después llegaron los aumentos de los precios de combustible y la escasez de productos, ya que la salida de la crisis del covid habían disparado la demanda, y más tarde estalló la guerra de Ucrania. La ficción eufórica de la globalización es difícil de mantener cuando la inflación es elevada y se anuncian tiempos difíciles, y todo ello tiene mucho que ver con esa dependencia exterior de Occidente, ya que buena parte de las materias y de los bienes que necesita diariamente están en manos de terceros países, no siempre amistosos.

*Nuestros monstruos*
En ese escenario, no solo tenemos problemas externos, y la guerra de Ucrania lo ha subrayado, sino que fabricamos nuestros propios palos para las ruedas. Y provienen del mismo lugar que alentó a los Welch de este mundo. Muchas de nuestras dificultades presentes parten de esta teórica orientación hacia el accionista que no consistía más que en una forma de parasitismo que consumía las compañías productivas en las que se implantaba, así como el tejido social y económico dependiente de ellas. Una vez que una empresa se agotaba, se saltaba a la siguiente, y el ciclo seguía*. Y cuando no era posible, y los riesgos se convertían en sistémicos, se recurría a los Bancos Centrales*. En los últimos años, tanto el BCE como la Reserva Federal han respaldado a los mercados financieros, tras la crisis de 2008 y con la del covid, reduciendo las tasas de interés a mínimos históricos y gastando cantidades ingentes de dinero en bonos del Tesoro, bonos hipotecarios y bonos de empresas cotizadas (lo que infló aún más el mercado, no hay más que ver los resultados de las firmas que cotizan en bolsa tras la pandemia). Ahora llega el momento del ajuste, y es cuando grandes empresas financieras están atacando a los Estados occidentales que las ayudaron: la apuesta de Bridgewater contra los bonos corporativos de EE. UU. y Europa por temor a la desaceleración es un buen ejemplo.

Tras la época de celebración y de efervescencia, aparece la realidad, como le pasó a la General Electric de Welch, solo que ahora está ocurriendo en el plano sistémico. Occidente se enfrenta no solo a enemigos exteriores, sino a serias tensiones interiores en lo político, a una situación difícil en lo económico, a una ausencia de músculo industrial propio, a la escasez de energía (salvo en EEUU), y a una pobreza de pensamiento preocupante. Pero eso importa menos que el hecho de que no hemos terminado de aprender la lección y se persiste en las mismas ideas y en los mismos términos. *Y así seguiremos hasta que la historia nos despierte de golpe*.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En la mente de los Kagan, Sullivan, Blinken y compañia estaba la idea de provocar a Rusia para que iniciara una guerra con Ucrania. La guerra no esperaban ganarla ni de coña en el campo de batalla pero tenían la intención de imponer sanciones económicas a Rusia, en la convicción de que el resto del mundo las apoyaría. Esa es la parte que les ha salido mal. Solo las han apoyado la UE, Australia y Japón. Muy insuficiente para hacer un daño significativo a Rusia que la obligue a recular. Ahora intentan convencer a más gente. Por supuesto lo tienen más negro que los cojones de un grillo, excepto amenazas no tienen nada que ofrecer y la gente les está perdiendo el miedo. Ya no son lo que eran. Si los chinos tienen 5000 años de historia a favor, estos hijoputas tienen 300 en contra: más allá de la propaganda todo cristo sabe lo que son.



Veamos no se montan la tira de biolabs para ser capturados ni se dejan suficiente residuos en un central nuclear para crea 3 o 4 nukes.

La intención de Nuland y Biden era saquear toda Ucrania y sus recursos, aparte desestabilizar Rusia tanto en el frente militar como económico para ir desmembrándola.

Esa idea hizo aguas por todos los sitios supongo que Rusia ya se había preparado, aunque les robaran la mitad de las reservas soberanas. De rebote esa forma de robar las reservas escamo y mucho a numerosos países acelerando las simpatías hacia Rusia de forma imprevista.

El sistema Swift y las reservas soberanas no se tendrían que haber tocado en absoluto y deben de estar arrepintiéndose quienes lo hicieron, han quemado sus botes salvavidas mientras el barco se hunde.


----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

Buscando el barco ucraniano que atacaron ayer los rusos, he visto que es el Yuri Olefirenko, en el 2015 creo Putin se lo devolvio a Ucrania porque lo habian capturado en Crimea. Recuerdo haber comentado que esos barcos acabarian disparando contra Rusia....pues efectivamente estan activos en esta guerra.


----------



## Besarionis (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Pues como genocidas diríase que fueron sumamente incompetentes, habida cuenta de la cantidad de descendientes de nativos que habitan actualmente en lo que fue la América hispana. No hay más que comparar con los vecinos del Norte, o con Australia y NZ...


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Veamos no se montan la tira de biolabs para ser capturados ni se dejan suficiente residuos en un central nuclear para crea 3 o 4 nukes.
> 
> La intención de Nuland y Biden era saquear toda Ucrania y sus recursos, aparte desestabilizar Rusia tanto en el frente militar como económico para ir desmembrándola.
> 
> ...



Nadie en su sano juicio espera que Ucrania le gane una guerra a Rusia en el campo de batalla. Nadie, los yankis los primeros. Vamos, hay que estar gagá para creer eso. Lo que si esperaban es que los rusos se cagaran con las sanciones para la 2ª semana, la cosa no fuera a mayores y recularan. Pero desde el momento en que eso no pasó, los yankis saben perfectamente que esa guerra es imposible de ganar. Eso si, intentarán alargarla a ver si pasa "algo" que les favorezca políticamente. Pero lo tienen jodido y ya empiezan a percibir que por ahí tampoco van a rascar mucho.

En cuanto a los biolabs y las nukes .... cógelo con pinzas. Tiene toda la pinta de ser propaganda pura y dura, como los cientos de mercenarios y generales de la OTAN en Azovstal.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Si con 500 millones de habitantes (a esto súmale la población de US, UK, Canada, etc) frente a 100 de los rusos, no somos capaces de producir el suficiente armamento, merecemos dejar de existir.



No hace mucho, no podíamos producir mascarillas.
Un trapo con dos cordeles.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es logico pensar que las mujeres que son la mitad de la poblacion, tuviesen unas tasas altisimas de analfabetismo y en el campo muchas mujeres no hablarian ni latin, hablarian lenguas vernaculas y locales.
> 
> PD- Francia hasta la movilizacion de toda la poblacion masculina, para ir a la guerra de 1914, muchos hombres franceses no sabian hablar frances, lo aprendieron durante la guerra y estamos hablando del siglo XX.



Y en que cojones hablaban?

Dialectales del frances???


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Las fuerzas rusas eliminaron con misiles de alta precisión Kalibr en la región de Ternópol un gran almacén de armas de fabricación estadounidense y europea, comunicó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general mayor Ígor Konashénkov.

"Los militares rusos destruyeron con misiles de alta precisión y largo alcance Kalibr en la zona de la localidad Chortkov, situada en la región de Ternópol, un gran almacén de armas suministradas al régimen de Kiev de EEUU y de los países europeos", dijo el oficial.
Konashénkov destacó que en la última jornada el Ejército ruso derribó en los distritos Raigorodok y Cherkasskoye de la República Popular de Donetsk *dos aviones Su-25* de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

Igualmente fueron eliminados *3 puntos de mando* y *25 lugares de concentración* de efectivos y equipamiento técnico de las tropas ucranianas.

Como resultado de los enfrentamientos fueron abatidos más de 150 nacionalistas, seis tanques, cinco sistemas de artillería y 10 vehículos militares especiales.

El pasado 24 de febrero Rusia lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitaban ayuda frente al genocidio por parte de Kiev.
Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, es "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los ataques militares no están dirigidos contra instalaciones civiles, sino que buscan inutilizar la infraestructura bélica.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Jun 2022)

Con la guerra en Ucrania en su cuarto mes, el parlamento del país se prepara para votar a favor de un proyecto de ley que suprime los derechos laborales de la mayoría de los trabajadores.

Con el pretexto de la "dessovietización" de la legislación ucraniana, el parlamento aprobó en primera lectura la Ley 5371 que, de ser implementada, suprimiría los derechos que disfrutan todos los empleados en empresas de hasta 250 empleados.

La Ley 5371 permite a las pequeñas y medianas empresas eludir los convenios colectivos, celebrar convenios individuales con sus empleados y aplicar despidos sin necesidad de justificarlos.

La ley se propuso por primera vez en abril de 2021, pero las fuertes reacciones de los sindicatos de trabajadores y la oposición "congelaron" el proyecto de ley. Fue presentado por Halina Tretyakova, presidenta del comité parlamentario sobre política social, y varios otros legisladores del partido gobernante del presidente Zelensky. 









Ουκρανία: Tο κοινοβούλιο ψηφίζει την κατάργηση εργατικών δικαιωμάτων - INFO-WAR


Την ώρα που οι εργαζόμενοι της Ουκρανίας πολεμούν στο μέτωπο, το κοινοβούλιο της χώρας ετοιμάζεται να καταργήσει εργατικά δικαιώματα.




info-war.gr


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Ese es el problema, los animales confunden amabilidad con debilidad.
Por eso adoran a los anglos, que los tratan a palos incluso hoy en día.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Jaja _* "los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..."*_ jaja es ironia verdad..? los españoles fueron de lo más nefasto, retrógrado y genocida hacia los nativos de américa... y aun así este imbécil viene a decir que: _"los nativos tienen buen recuerdo de los españoles ..." _no mms



Habría que preguntarles a los indios Powhatan o Tuscarora qué recuerdo tienen de los ingleses ...pero creo que no queda ninguno, oh wait


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

todo esto es una farss para que gastemos la.menor energis posible









Vuelven las compras de pánico a Shanghái, mientras avisos de pruebas masivas de covid-19 desatan temores de otro confinamiento


Shanghái hará pruebas de covid-19 a más de la mitad de sus 25 millones de residentes, lo que genera miedo de un nuevo confinamiento.




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

Para lectura tranquila, un general ruso hablando de como va todo. Y explicando algunas cosas interesantes.









Генерал Андрей Гурулев: Мы все оружие Восточной Европы за три месяца на Украине перемололи


Зеленский заявил, что Украина ежедневно теряет от 60 до 100 человек убитымиФото: Александр КОЦ ВОЮЕМ НЕ КАК В ПЕРВЫЕ МЕСЯЦЫ Сергей Мардан: - Не знаю, насколько ловко вам говорить про вашего коллегу - главу комитета Госдумы по обороне генерала Картаполова, но он заявил, что у российских...




antimaydan.info


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Reportan que España se habría disculpado con Alemania por sus intenciones de enviar a Ucrania tanques Leopard de fabricación germana *
> Según fuentes relacionadas con el tema,* Madrid estuvo dispuesto a entregar 40 carros de combate, pero ahora solo se trata de máximo 10 *y la decisión está pendiente de la aprobación final de Berlín.
> 
> 
> ...




y algun gilipollas.en el.foro me decia que no hacia falta aprobacion germana.. en fin.. putos otanistas


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> El hombre que ha arruinado el futuro de EEUU
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Eso es falso. Ese tio no se ha cargao nada. Ese tio solo aprovechó las leyes que promulgaron Reagan, Bush, Clinton, etc...etc....


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El eurodiputado polaco Radosław Sikorski se volvió completamente loco y propone transferir armas nucleares a Ucrania.
> 
> "Rusia ha violado el Memorándum de Budapest y ahora el Occidente puede "dar" armas nucleares a Ucrania", dijo Sikorski.
> 
> ...




polonia ni alemania ni francia tienen nada que hacer contra las tropas rusas ... una vez superadas las.lineas ucronazis todo despejado hasta finisterre


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Con la guerra en Ucrania en su cuarto mes, el parlamento del país se prepara para votar a favor de un proyecto de ley que suprime los derechos laborales de la mayoría de los trabajadores.
> 
> Con el pretexto de la "dessovietización" de la legislación ucraniana, el parlamento aprobó en primera lectura la Ley 5371 que, de ser implementada, suprimiría los derechos que disfrutan todos los empleados en empresas de hasta 250 empleados.
> 
> ...




van a conseguir que los ukros se rebelen contra los nazis


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Habría que preguntarles a los indios Powhatan o Tuscarora qué recuerdo tienen de los ingleses ...pero creo que no queda ninguno, oh wait



Tampoco queda un solo indígena de las islas del Caribe, todas españolas durante 2 siglos, un genocidio pudorosamente ocultado por los afectos al Movimiento.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio espera que Ucrania le gane una guerra a Rusia en el campo de batalla. Nadie, los yankis los primeros. Vamos, hay que estar gagá para creer eso. Lo que si esperaban es que los rusos se cagaran con las sanciones para la 2ª semana, la cosa no fuera a mayores y recularan. Pero desde el momento en que eso no pasó, los yankis saben perfectamente que esa guerra es imposible de ganar.



Hasta ahora los aliados (Rusia y republicas) no han podido destrozar las líneas defensivas ucranianas que rodean Donetsk, las estan desgastando y atacando por delante y se acercan por detrás.

El plan USAno no tomaba en cuenta una toma generalizada de Ucrania sino solo de las republicas, en parte confiaba en la labor educativa pro-nazi realizada anteriormente para tener al menos a parte de la población fanatizada a favor de los ucranianos. Los planes USAnos contemplaban una toma desde el sur - Mariupol - y dejar cercadas las tropas de la republica entre las líneas defensivas ucranianas que rodeaban las republicas y masácralas empujándolas hacia el norte, restableciendo el control de las fronteras con Rusia en esas zonas. El avance de tropas desde Crimea hacia Mariupol destruyo ese plan pero antes para despistar se realizaron entradas por todos los sitios que anclaran efectivos ucranianos.

Los USAnos solo pensaron que toda la acción vendría de las republicas y la ayuda del ejercito ruso también estaría limitada hacia esa zona, contando que las sanciones económicas harían el resto.

Por eso el enfado mayúsculo que han tenido los USAnos que estaban en el ajo y las desacertadas y precipitadas políticas posteriores tomadas con rapidez y sin pesar en consecuencias que les podrían perjudicar.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Aquellos que son culpables del Holocausto en Ucrania (así como de las atrocidades contra otros grupos étnicos durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial) ahora son glorificados por las autoridades de Kyev. Y muchos políticos occidentales de alto nivel ahora reproducen el eslogan de los colaboradores nazis: ¡Slava Ucrania! ¡Occidente se volvió loco!


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y algun gilipollas.en el.foro me decia que no hacia falta aprobacion germana.. en fin.. putos otanistas



Mira que lo dije, no conocen a Antonio.

Al final serán entre 0 y 40 unidades de estos carros alemanes:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y en que cojones hablaban?
> 
> Dialectales del frances???



Algunos el occitano, que por cierto es lengua oficial en Cataluña…no el ruso…








Idioma occitano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

el gobierno español es idiota

no apoyo.el.envio de armas a ucrania pero como español me jode que alemania nos desacredite

cuando pidan gas o electricidad españa debe mandarlos a tomar por culo... que se jodan ...

⚡ Der Spiegel: Germany blocks Spain from sending Leopard tanks to Ukraine.

Der Spiegel reported, citing government sources, that Germany warned Spain that it “would constitute a departure” from the alleged informal decision by the West not to provide Western tanks to Ukraine.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Nunca lo había visto.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pena que no llevasemos a cabo una politica colonizadora a la inglesa.
> 
> Nos hubiesemos librado de muchisimos males. Tanto aqui como alli.



Repetición por enesima vez del mantra made in Enciclopedia Alvarez. Vamos a ver, los ingleses tenian excelentes relaciones con los nativos, de hecho en sus guerras con las potencias europeas en el siglo XVIII, fueron aliados numerosas veces, son los colonos de las 13 colonias las que inician un genocidio desde 1782 con el fin de expandirse hacia el oeste en busca de tierras para los emigrados desde la Europa absolutista.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hasta ahora los aliados (Rusia y republicas) no han podido destrozar las líneas defensivas ucranianas que rodean Donetsk, las estan desgastando y atacando por delante y se acercan por detrás.
> 
> El plan USAno no tomaba en cuenta una toma generalizada de Ucrania sino solo de las republicas, en parte confiaba en la labor educativa pro-nazi realizada anteriormente para tener al menos a parte de la población fanatizada a favor de los ucranianos. Los planes USAnos contemplaban una toma desde el sur - Mariupol - y dejar cercadas las tropas de la republica entre las líneas defensivas ucranianas que rodeaban las republicas y masácralas empujándolas hacia el norte, restableciendo el control de las fronteras con Rusia en esas zonas. El avance de tropas desde Crimea hacia Mariupol destruyo ese plan pero antes para despistar se realizaron entradas por todos los sitios que anclaran efectivos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver .... los ukros están todavía porque los rusos quieren. Por ejemplo, los de Advidka (los que están al lado de donetsk) están porque los rusos quieren. No están usando contra ellos ni el 10 % de la potencia de fuego que tienen. 3 ó 4 de éstas en las zonas fortificadas y a tomar por culo ucranianos.

Padre de todas las bombas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

O si no quieres abusar .... un par de días bombardeando sus posiciones con FAB-3000 antibuker y adios ucranianos. 

Por qué no lo hacen? No me digas. Pero si no les queda otra, lo harán. Los ucros no tienen ninguna posibilidad y aguantarán lo que los rusos quieran que aguanten.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

La Garde recule...


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

el mundo cambia y csmbia y evoluciona...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tampoco queda un solo indígena de las islas del Caribe, todas españolas durante 2 siglos, un genocidio pudorosamente ocultado por los afectos al Movimiento.



Pues en Cuba hay bastante gente con rasgos parecidos a los indios caribes y no hablo de oídas, lo he visto..... ésto si que ha sido pudorosamente ocultado por el leyendanegrismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Garde recule...





alnitak dijo:


> el gobierno español es idiota
> 
> no apoyo.el.envio de armas a ucrania pero como español me jode que alemania nos desacredite
> 
> ...



El plan siempre fue ese, "nosotros íbamos a enviar los tanques pero Alemania nos deja"


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues en Cuba hay bastante gente con rasgos parecidos a los indios caribes y no hablo de oídas, lo he visto..... ésto si que ha sido pudorosamente ocultado por el leyendanegrismo.



En Cuba no habia caribes, estos vivian en las Pequeñas Antillas, en Cuba vivian tainos, todos asesinados por Colon y su alegre muchachada ayusiana. Es lo que tiene hablar sin tener ni puta idea.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Garde recule...



Joer .. el pobre Pedro ya no sabe ni que hacer. Al principio intentó escaquearse ("ya mandaremos unas vendas y unas tiritas"   ) y todo el mundo lo puso a parir: desde la embajada yanki hasta los jefazos de la UE, pasando por toda la prensa del régimen tanto progres como fachas. Ahora le echan bronca porque manda mucho ...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

En los campos cercanos a Nikolaev, el personal del departamento local del Servicio Estatal de Emergencias de Ucrania se encontraba manipulando un curioso objeto.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Jódete Putin


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## eolico (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tampoco queda un solo indígena de las islas del Caribe, todas españolas durante 2 siglos, un genocidio pudorosamente ocultado por los afectos al Movimiento.



Pues la Republica Dominicana esta llena de indios tainos. En cambio en Haiti, Jamaica o Martinica no los hay. Tambien hay indios caribes, que se comian a los tainos en otro tiempo


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .. el pobre Pedro ya no sabe ni que hacer. Al principio intentó escaquearse ("ya mandaremos unas vendas y unas tiritas"   ) y todo el mundo lo puso a parir: desde la embajada yanki hasta los jefazos de la UE, pasando por toda la prensa del régimen tanto progres como fachas. Ahora le echan bronca porque manda mucho ...



Quita, quita, éso es ponerle la zancadilla a Alemania y ahora que vayan decidiendo que quieren del ejército español... a ver si siguen inventando. Y si hay que pedir disculpas perfecto. El gas de Argelia es otra historia.

El único problema con esos tanques es que nos ha durado poco la farsa. Las disculpas no cuestan dinero ni llegan al frente.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Las apariencias engañan...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Pues la Republica Dominicana esta llena de indios tainos. En cambio en Haiti, Jamaica o Martinica no los hay. Tambien hay indios caribes, que se comian a los tainos en otro tiempo



Eso es falso, los tainos fueron exterminados por los castellanos en el siglo XVI, los caribes duraron hasta el XIX. No invente. Haiti, Jamaica y Martinica fueron españolas hasta el siglo XVII.


----------



## Nico (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En Argentina es obvia la razón del odio a España que se destila en sus medios.




Vivo hace DECADAS en Argentina y te puedo dar fe de que no hay ningún "odio" a los españoles. Y no sé a que "medios" te refieres, ya que los más serios y difundidos, ni de lejos son anti-españoles (ignoro si algún pasquín lo es).

Que me digas que en Bolivia, o en Perú o quizás en México pueda haber algún sentimiento negativo, puede que si. Pero ni en Argentina, ni en Uruguay, ni en Chile vas a encontrar que el sentimiento nacional sea "anti-español".

Y te digo más, muchísimas familias argentinas tienen hijos o parientes VIVIENDO en España. Así que, menos que menos.


----------



## lukashenko (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Biden: enviaremos a Rusia al siglo XIX...
> 
> Rusia en el siglo XIX:
> 
> ...



Y falta Alaska...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Cuba no habia caribes, estos vivian en las Pequeñas Antillas, en Cuba vivian tainos, todos asesinados por Colon y su alegre muchachada ayusiana. Es lo que tiene hablar sin tener ni puta idea.



No serían muy diferentes los taínos de los caribes digo yo..y cuando la rebelión de Hatuey Colón ya llevaba unos años muerto, por cierto que ahí se supone que se sublevarían todos los taínos del sur de Cuba y la partida de Hatuey no pasó de 200 indios, los demás pasaron olímpicamente del tema como sabe cualquiera que sepa un poco de historia de Cuba.

Tampoco es muy lógico que en un sitio exterminaran a todos los indios y en el topónimo se conservara el nombre taíno como pasa en la primera ciudad fundada en Cuba, Baracoa, o Guantánamo, Mayarí y un largo etc. 

Lo suyo sí que es bocachanclismo pero del gordo


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Cuba no habia caribes, estos vivian en las Pequeñas Antillas, en Cuba vivian tainos, todos asesinados por Colon y su alegre muchachada ayusiana. Es lo que tiene hablar sin tener ni puta idea.



*Enriquillo, el cacique taíno de Quisqueya (República Dominicana)


Enrique* *Bejo* (ca. 1498, Lago Jaragua, Cacicazgo de Jaragua - 27 de septiembre de 1535, Sabana Buey, Llano de Baní), más conocido como *Enriquillo*, fue un* noble **taíno* que se alzo en rebelión contra las autoridades españolas de la isla Española, convirtiéndose en cacique de Bahoruco y tras aceptar la autoridad española lo seria de Boyá.

Fue uno de los indios encomendados en el repartimiento de Alburquerque bajo el cargo de Francisco Valenzuela en San Juan de la Maguana: tras que el hijo del encomendero tratara de abusar de su esposa se quejó ante el Teniente de Gobernador de la villa, Pedro de Vadillo, quien en vez de apoyarle lo encarcelo y tras ser liberado trato de conseguir infructuosamente justicia en la Audiencia y Cancillería Real de Santo Domingo.

En 1519 iniciaría su alzamiento en la sierra de Bahoruco que perduraría hasta 1533; se pudo prolongar tanto tiempo porque durante años apenas causo inquietud. Durante aquellos años siguió con sus costumbres españolas y siguiendo rezando el Padrenuestro y el Avemaría.12

En 1533 puso fin a su rebelión tras aceptar la paz de los españoles, siendo reconocido por la corona española con el título de don —ostentado solo por la nobleza—, desde entonces fue llamado como *Don Enrique*.

Su historia fue idealizada por el romanticismo décimononico en la novela _Enriquillo_ de Manuel de Jesús Galván donde se le es creado un origen ficticio y sucesos no ocurridos. La novela es tomada casi como verídicamente histórica por parte de la historiografía dominicana.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No serían muy diferentes los taínos de los caribes digo yo..y cuando la rebelión de Hatuey Colón ya llevaba unos años muerto, por cierto que ahí se supone que se sublevarían todos los taínos del sur de Cuba y la partida de Hatuey no pasó de 200 indios, los demás pasaron olímpicamente del tema como sabe cualquiera que sepa un poco de historia de Cuba.
> 
> Tampoco es muy lógico que en un sitio exterminaran a todos los indios y en el topónimo se conservara el nombre taíno como pasa en la primera ciudad fundada en Cuba, Baracoa, o Guantánamo, Mayarí y un largo etc.
> 
> Lo suyo sí que es bocachanclismo pero del gordo



No recurra a la lógica rajoyana, mis fuentes son "El Caribe, Frontera Imperial" del reputado historiador Juan Bosh. Las suyas, sus santos cohones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jun 2022)

*De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta ...

TODOS ODIAN A LOS 1000 MILLONES DE OCCIDENTALES Y LES GUSTARÍA VERNOS DESAPARECER .*

El imperio chino , el imperio otomano , los países africanos , Irán , Irak , Afganistán ... Los hindúes y pakistaníes , Los de Indochina , Vietnam , Corea , Japón ... los rusos , los indígenas sudamericanos y asociados ... todos han construido un relato con razón o sin ella , de que somos el enemigo y deben derrotarnos porque somos un peligro para ellos.

*el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño en vencer sin luchar*

( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )









*Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida*
Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .. el pobre Pedro ya no sabe ni que hacer. Al principio intentó escaquearse ("ya mandaremos unas vendas y unas tiritas"   ) y todo el mundo lo puso a parir: desde la embajada yanki hasta los jefazos de la UE, pasando por toda la prensa del régimen tanto progres como fachas. Ahora le echan bronca porque manda mucho ...



Y el caso es que no ha mandado nada pero a ver como dice que era para decir que si pero no hacer y que la culpa era de otros. A fin de cuentas le pidieron específicamente esos tanques. El no es culpable, le usan de ariete y se deja. En este caso me parece bien, la pena es que Alemania si quería que no envíen cosas hubiese debido usar más tiempo y enfadarse más tarde.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Enriquillo, el cacique taíno de República Dominicana
> 
> 
> Enrique* *Bejo* (ca. 1498, Lago Jaragua, Cacicazgo de Jaragua - 27 de septiembre de 1535, Sabana Buey, Llano de Baní), más conocido como *Enriquillo*, fue un* noble **taíno* que se alzo en rebelión contra las autoridades españolas de la isla Española, convirtiéndose en cacique de Bahoruco y tras aceptar la autoridad española lo seria de Boyá.
> ...



¿Y? ¿que tiene que ver una anectota con el hecho del exterminio total de los tainos en el Caribe? joder con el nacionalismo español·


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta ...
> 
> TODOS ODIAN A LOS 1000 MILLONES DE OCCIDENTALES Y LES GUSTARÍA VERNOS DESAPARECER .*
> 
> ...



El Presidente Mao lo llamaba "el cerco de la ciudad por el campo".


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y el caso es que no ha mandado nada pero a ver como dice que era para decir que si pero no hacer y que la culpa era de otros. A fin de cuentas le pidieron específicamente esos tanques. El no es culpable, le usan de ariete y se deja. En este caso me parece bien, la pena es que Alemania si quería que no envíen cosas hubiese debido usar más tiempo y enfadarse más tarde.



Lo de este pais es de traca. Es para pegarse un tiro. Es como ir en un barco que se hunde y está el gobierno en una punta de la barca achicando agua como puede y la oposición, en la otra punta de la barca, meándose dentro y gritando: "mira el hijoputa ese, aun le hace más agujeros a la barca".    Estamos como para ganarles a los chinos ...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No recurra a la lógica rajoyana, mis fuentes son "El Caribe, Frontera Imperial" del reputado historiador Juan Bosh. Las suyas, sus santos cohones.



Pues entonces sabrás que se llama Frontera Imperial porque en el Caribe se reproducían todas las guerras europeas, franceses, ingleses, holandeses y daneses mataron indios caribeños que a su vez se mataban entre ellos. De hecho Bosch es pro-hispanista y escribió gran parte de su obra en España, algo de crítica hace, pero la sacas de contexto.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Joder ... los de la historia alternativa ....


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Movilizar que? A millones de europeos AMARICONADOS?  No movilizas ni 100.000 en toda Europa y eso a punta de bayoneta…
> 
> Los europeos actual no valen ni para pasar sin internet 3 días seguidos



Si viene una guerra los que no se adapten, chafaran la oreja, seleccion natural guerrera !!!.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y? ¿que tiene que ver una anectota con el hecho del exterminio total de los tainos en el Caribe? joder con el nacionalismo español·



Conozco algo la Rep Dominicana. Incluso me encargaron la realización de una guía de turismo. He estado en las zonas mas salvajes, olvidadas y remotas de ese país. Intente pasar a Haití por Himaní, zona del lago Enriquillo-. ¿Recuerdas los tonton macoutes?, un puesto fronterizo de los que acojonan.

Mi opinión es que dentro del enorme mestizaje de sus habitantes, hay un componente indígena (taíno) muy importante.

Efectivamente, los caribes eran los mas fieros y temidos por los taínos.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les ha recordado a los griegos 1922 y eso son palabras mayores.
> No son conscientes de que nadie lee va a ayudar... Como en 1922.



Turquia si sigue por ese camino, se convertira en un apestado internacional y cuidadito con invadir territorio griego, los helenos perderan algunas islas, pero sus fuerzas armadas pueden desalojar a todos los musulmanes de la tracia turca...


----------



## feps (12 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vivo hace DECADAS en Argentina y te puedo dar fe de que no hay ningún "odio" a los españoles. Y no sé a que "medios" te refieres, ya que los más serios y difundidos, ni de lejos son anti-españoles (ignoro si algún pasquín lo es).
> 
> Que me digas que en Bolivia, o en Perú o quizás en México pueda haber algún sentimiento negativo, puede que si. Pero ni en Argentina, ni en Uruguay, ni en Chile vas a encontrar que el sentimiento nacional sea "anti-español".
> 
> Y te digo más, muchísimas familias argentinas tienen hijos o parientes VIVIENDO en España. Así que, menos que menos.



Y si hubiera algún problema diplomático con Argentina, cosa que dudo, llamaríamos a consultas a nuestro embajador Nico.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo de este pais es de traca. Es para pegarse un tiro. Es como ir en un barco que se hunde y está el gobierno en una punta de la barca achicando agua como puede y la oposición, en la otra punta de la barca, meándose dentro y gritando: "mira el hijoputa ese, aun le hace más agujeros a la barca".    Estamos como para ganarles a los chinos ...



Ahí le has dado, el problema es que la UE no rema junta y dentro del país, con tal de que te fastidies un dedo, me quito la mano.

Esos tanques no tenían futuro y estoy seguro que todos los implicados lo saben. Quizás la historia estaría en que Alemania se pronunciara pero si los tanques hubiesen estado descontados y lo que hemos enviado es lo que toca pues ¿que quieres que te diga? A España, salvo favores, le tocaba hablar y a los otros responder.

Se han hecho muchas burradas en esta guerra, esa es una chuchería en el peor de los casos.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta ...
> 
> TODOS ODIAN A LOS 1000 MILLONES DE OCCIDENTALES Y LES GUSTARÍA VERNOS DESAPARECER .*
> 
> ...



Yo no incluiría a Rusia entre los odiadores de Occidente, pues Rusia es Occidente culturalmente aunque no forma parte del Imperio Occidental.

Caso opuesto sería Japón que pertenece al Imperio Occidental, pero no es culturalmente Occidente.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Ucrania están llevando a cabo una ofensiva al Oeste de Kherson.

Se ha confirmado que Tavrijs'ke está bajo control ucraniana.


----------



## Tails (12 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Movilizar que? A millones de europeos AMARICONADOS?  No movilizas ni 100.000 en toda Europa y eso a punta de bayoneta…
> 
> Los europeos actual no valen ni para pasar sin internet 3 días seguidos



Los langostas no aguantan 10 segundos sin paguitas

No los movilizas porque son más inteligentes que las langostas que decían si amo a todo lo que dijera el jefe, cura, policía y político

"en mis tiempos obedecíamos sin rechistar"

solo hay que ver como lloran los langostas porque los jóvenes no se vacunan


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

_Sobre "Struna" el de la mochila roja de Mariupol que pisó una mina y que muchos daban por muerto. Perdió un pie, necesitará prótesis_

Reportero Filatov en Telegram
Para los preocupados. He estado en la habitación de Struna hace un momento. El estado de ánimo es combativo, con la unidad en contacto. Los chicos le informan de la situación. Es un comandante. Incluso en una cama de hospital.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Pues entonces sabrás que se llama Frontera Imperial porque en el Caribe se reproducían todas las guerras europeas, franceses, ingleses, holandeses y daneses mataron indios caribeños que a su vez se mataban entre ellos. De hecho Bosch es pro-hispanista y escribió gran parte de su obra en España, algo de crítica hace, pero la sacas de contexto.



Todos esos llegaron en el siglo XVII, los castellanos ya estaban desde finales del XV. Bosch describe perfectamente el exterminio de los indígenas en cada isla, data mata a deseo.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahí le has dado, el problema es que la UE no rema junta y dentro del país, con tal de que te fastidies un dedo, me quito la mano.
> 
> Esos tanques no tenían futuro y estoy seguro que todos los implicados lo saben. Quizás la historia estaría en que Alemania se pronunciara pero si los tanques hubiesen estado descontados y lo que hemos enviado es lo que toca pues ¿que quieres que te diga? A España, salvo favores, le tocaba hablar y a los otros responder.
> 
> Se han hecho muchas burradas en esta guerra, esa es una chuchería en el peor de los casos.



Tienes el tema del sahara. Todo cristo sabe que es orden directa de la embajada yanki y que donde manda patrón no manda marinero. Todo el mundo sabe que los yankis han hecho una "oferta que no puedes rechazar" y el gobierno la ha aceptado (otra cosa es los yankis cumplan su parte, que conociéndolos ....). Pues bien ... por ahí andan los fachas como pollo sin cabeza en todas las tertulias poniendo a parir al gobierno. Los mismo que echaban pestes de Zapatero por no levantarse de la silla y traerse las tropas de Irak. Los mismos que echan pestes de Pedro porque aun no se ha reunido con Biden .....   Coño ... obedeciendo a lo mejor consigue reunirse ....


----------



## eolico (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Conozco algo la Rep Dominicana. Incluso me encargaron la realización de una guía de turismo. He estado en las zonas mas salvajes, olvidadas y remotas de ese país. Intente pasar a Haití por Himaní, zona del lago Enriquillo-. ¿Recuerdas los tonton macoutes?, un puesto fronterizo de los que acojonan.
> 
> Mi opinión es que dentro del enorme mestizaje de sus habitantes, hay un componente indígena (taíno) muy importante.
> 
> Efectivamente, los caribes eran los mas fieros y temidos por los taínos.



Asi es la evidencia. Yo tambien he estado por alli y se distingue claramente los que son negros o mulatos y los que son de genetica india. Ademas hay varios estudios geneticos que demuestran que esos indios estan ahi, y la mayoria mezclados con europeos y negros, pero no exterminados. Es obvio que un estudio de ADN es una evidencia objetiva y no las interpretaciones de supuestos eruditos elucubrando sobre lo que paso hace 400 años; pero en resumidas cuentas, si has estado alli lo ves con tus propios ojos.


----------



## Wifimio (12 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No serían muy diferentes los taínos de los caribes digo yo..y cuando la rebelión de Hatuey Colón ya llevaba unos años muerto, por cierto que ahí se supone que se sublevarían todos los taínos del sur de Cuba y la partida de Hatuey no pasó de 200 indios, los demás pasaron olímpicamente del tema como sabe cualquiera que sepa un poco de historia de Cuba.
> 
> Tampoco es muy lógico que en un sitio exterminaran a todos los indios y en el topónimo se conservara el nombre taíno como pasa en la primera ciudad fundada en Cuba, Baracoa, o Guantánamo, Mayarí y un largo etc.
> 
> Lo suyo sí que es bocachanclismo pero del gordo



En el oriente de Cuba todavia se encuentra gente de rasgos indios bien marcados. Lo digo porque lo he visto.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y en que cojones hablaban?
> 
> Dialectales del frances???











Lenguas de Francia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos han tomado Klapaya.
Ojo, eso está al lado del Aeropuerto de Jerson, y ya muy cerca de la capital.


"Klapaya: Google Maps"



https://www.google.es/maps/place/Kla...343f73800cdf14


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Yo no incluiría a Rusia entre los odiadores de Occidente, pues Rusia es Occidente culturalmente aunque no forma parte del Imperio Occidental.
> 
> Caso opuesto sería Japón que pertenece al Imperio Occidental, pero no es culturalmente Occidente.



La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue la destrucción de Estados Unidos de Europa. 

Rusia fue el enemigo principal .


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

TRES en telegram

Hoy, cuando la superioridad de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación rusa es obvia incluso para el khokhla completamente rechazado, nos gustaría señalar los méritos de los "verdaderos Sudoplatovets": Petya Poroshenko.

Arriba, ya hemos escrito sobre la compra épica de vehículos usados, piezas de repuesto de contrabando para vehículos blindados en la Federación Rusa en lugar de nuevos de Europa del Este.

Hoy compartiremos la historia de cómo Petrukha *cortó el dinero* en la producción de municiones de artillería para el obús de 152 mm Hyacinth.

Brevemente sobre lo que surgió de ello:

_"Los armeros ucranianos usan otro explosivo y un metal inapropiado en la fabricación de proyectiles. El uso de acero bajo en carbono, cuya composición química le da al material una alta tenacidad al impacto, afectó negativamente la creación de fragmentos después de la detonación de la munición. En la explosión, los proyectiles ucranianos dan solo unos 100 fragmentos, mientras que el proyectil soviético OF29 tiene de 1700 a 2000. En pocas palabras, la munición soviética es 20 veces más efectiva que las ucranianas modernas.

Además, los proyectiles están equipados con un explosivo producido por la planta química de Pavlograd, que resultó ser inadecuado para el almacenamiento a largo plazo y aumenta su volumen con el tiempo. Sin embargo, dicha munición se suministra al ejército ucraniano y, según el experto, representa una amenaza no solo cuando se dispara, sino incluso cuando se almacena"._


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Asi es la evidencia. Yo tambien he estado por alli y se distingue claramente los que son negros o mulatos y los que son de genetica india. Ademas hay varios estudios geneticos que demuestran que esos indios estan ahi, y la mayoria mezclados con europeos y negros, pero no exterminados. Es obvio que un estudio de ADN es una evidencia objetiva y no las interpretaciones de supuestos eruditos elucubrando sobre lo que paso hace 400 años; pero en resumidas cuentas, si has estado alli lo ves con tus propios ojos.



Link de ese estudio de ADN, no su deseo que que sea cierto. a lo mejor esa "genética india" es de Badajoz.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Wifimio dijo:


> En el oriente de Cuba todavia se encuentra gente de rasgos indios bien marcados. Lo digo porque lo he visto.



Claro hombre, un vistazo suyo y ya puede certificar la procedencia etnica de cualquier individuo, que nivel Maribel.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Asi es la evidencia. Yo tambien he estado por alli y se distingue claramente los que son negros o mulatos y los que son de genetica india. Ademas hay varios estudios geneticos que demuestran que esos indios estan ahi, y la mayoria mezclados con europeos y negros, pero no exterminados. Es obvio que un estudio de ADN es una evidencia objetiva y no las interpretaciones de supuestos eruditos elucubrando sobre lo que paso hace 400 años; pero en resumidas cuentas, si has estado alli lo ves con tus propios ojos.



Coño .... también quedan sioux y navajos .... y?


----------



## Wifimio (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro hombre, un vistazo suyo y ya puede certificar la procedencia etnica de cualquier individuo, que nivel Maribel.



Cosas de las razas tb


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

Si es que los españoles somos gilipollas. El primer imperio de la historia de la humanidad que no se formó para saquear, oprimir y exterminar. Tanta pasta invertida en barcos, armas, pertrechos y material humano para llegar allí y ponerse a repartir amor. No me extraña que se arruinara en cuatro días ...   Fíjate a que extremo se llegaba: los barcos salían de Sevilla cargados de víveres, textiles, manufacturas y biblias para los inditos y volvían vacios.   Ah, no .... para ... que cuando se acabaron los indios llevaban esclavos negros y traian oro y plata ....


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania espera decisión sobre adhesión a la UE.*
La Comisión Europea indicará la semana próxima si ve viable la candidatura de Ucrania a la *Unión Europea *(UE), afirmó este sábado la presidenta del ejecutivo del bloque durante una *visita sorpresa a Kiev*, en plena ofensiva militar rusa en el este con *bombardeos en Severodonetsk*, informa Afp.

"Las conversaciones de hoy nos permitirán hacer nuestra evaluación de aquí a finales de la próxima semana", dijo la jefa de la Comisión, *Ursula von der Leyen*, en una conferencia de prensa junto al presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

El gobierno ucraniano busca obtener un *"compromiso jurídico" de la UE* de examinar su candidatura, como forma de reducir la vulnerabilidad del país confrontado desde el 24 de febrero a la invasión rusa.

Existen expectativas de que el estudio de la candidatura reciba luz verde en la próxima cumbre del bloque, el 23 y el 24 de junio.

Pero altos funcionarios de la UE y algunos de sus 27 países miembros han advertido que* el proceso de admisión puede tardar años o incluso décadas.*


----------



## eolico (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Link de ese estudio de ADN, no su deseo que que sea cierto. a lo mejor esa "genética india" es de Badajoz.



*Estudios del ADN de la etnia taína[editar]*
Algunos historiadores piensan, erróneamente, que los habitantes prehispánicos del Caribe fueron completamente aniquilados tras la llegada de los españoles, pero los estudios de ADN mitocondrial (ADNmt) en Puerto Rico señalan que hay un 31.1 % de personas con ADNmt de origen amerindio, 5.4 % de origen africano subsahariano y 64.5 % con ADNmt de origen europeo.9 podrían ayudar a esclarecer las migraciones precolombinas. En definitiva, cerca de un 10 a 15 % del ADN total de los puertorriqueños es de origen taíno según un estudio realizado por la revista _Nature_.10









Taíno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Dejo el offtopic.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

Tropas aliadas de Rusia y LDNR liberan nuevos territorios en Ucrania - Expertos europeos

Según un informe de analistas militares europeos, los asentamientos de Metelkino y Voronovoye en las cercanías de Severodonetsk, así como Kinburn Spit al suroeste de Kherson, están bajo el control del ejército ruso.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Scholz, Macron y Draghi viajarán a Kiev.*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, viajará a Kiev con el presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, y el primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi*, antes de la cumbre del G7 de finales de junio, según informa Reuters del diario alemán dominical _Bild am Sonntag_.

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, dijo que el dictamen del Ejecutivo comunitario sobre la solicitud de adhesión de Ucrania a la Unión Europea estará listo en la próxima semana.










El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz viajará a Kiev con Emmanuel Macron y Mario Draghi antes del G7


El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, viajará a Kiev con sus homólogos francés y alemán, Emmanuel Macron y Mario Draghi, antes de la cumbre del G-7 de finales de junio, según ha...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> *Estudios del ADN de la etnia taína[editar]*
> Algunos historiadores piensan, erróneamente, que los habitantes prehispánicos del Caribe fueron completamente aniquilados tras la llegada de los españoles, pero los estudios de ADN mitocondrial (ADNmt) en Puerto Rico señalan que hay un 31.1 % de personas con ADNmt de origen amerindio, 5.4 % de origen africano subsahariano y 64.5 % con ADNmt de origen europeo.9 podrían ayudar a esclarecer las migraciones precolombinas. En definitiva, cerca de un 10 a 15 % del ADN total de los puertorriqueños es de origen taíno según un estudio realizado por la revista _Nature_.10
> 
> 
> ...



Mitocontrial, ¿sabe que quiere decir eso? ADN producto de violaciones masivas transformado en mulatos, los mulatos ya no son indígenas, son otra cosa, de las comunidades originales no queda ni rastro, solo queda el producto de su exterminio. No sea tramposete.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*"Fantasía enfermiza" de los propagandistas rusos.*
"En Azot se encuentran ahora *bloqueados cerca de 300 a 400 combatientes ucranianos*. Están concentrados cerca de la primera entrada del complejo químico", ha informado el "embajador" en Rusia de la región separatista ucraniana de Lugansk, Rodión Miroshnik.

El gobernador de la región ucraniana de Lugansk, Serhiy Gaidai, se apresuró a desmentir en su cuenta de Telegram esta información, que calificó de *"completa mentira difundida por los propagandistas rusos"* y de "fantasía enfermiza", informa Efe.

Gaidai aseguró que el objetivo de los militares ucranianos radica en *"controlar la zona industrial de Severodonetsk* y destruir al Ejercito ruso en la ciudad".

Miroshnik estimó que *en Azot podrían permanecer hasta 500 civiles* "que se escondieron de los bombardeos en los refugios de la fábrica".

"Hay más civiles, pero están en otras partes de la fábrica", añadió.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania mantiene el control de la planta química de Severodonetsk.*
Ucrania sigue controlando la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk, donde se refugian cientos de civiles, dijo este domingo el gobernador de la región.

"Azot no está bloqueada, los combates se desarrollan en las calles próximas a la planta", dijo el gobernador de la región de Lugansk, Sergei Gaidai, en la televisión ucraniana, recoge Reuters.

Añadió que espera que las fuerzas rusas empleen todos sus esfuerzos para intentar capturar la ciudad el domingo o el lunes.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Una babushka


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todos esos llegaron en el siglo XVII, los castellanos ya estaban desde finales del XV. Bosch describe perfectamente el exterminio de los indígenas en cada isla, data mata a deseo.



Los caribes y taínos habían venido del continente en tiempos recientes y tenían un desarrollo cultural inferior a sus hermanos continentales. Con la llegada de los españoles muchos se dispersaron por otras islas o volvieron al continente, hubo enfermedades, una asimilación cultural brutal y también racial pero sólo los que siguen vistiendo taparabos y viviendo en chozas son considerados indios, en fin.

Pero lo bueno empezó cuando llegaron franceses e ingleses y aquello se transformó en zona de guerra y el llamado "siglo del horror" con incursiones corsarias y piratas, no sólo esclavizaban a los indios que quedaban en islas más pequeñas si no que saqueqaban y mataban a la población mestiza que llevaba 150 de estabilidad. Esos no computan porque no van en taparabos.

Me parece que que no te enteraste de nada leyendo a Bosch.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Kiev asegura que las fuerzas ucranianas resisten "con éxito" en Severodonetsk.*
El ejército de Ucrania mantiene el control sobre Severodonetsk pese al asedio sobre la planta de Azot que, según las autoridades militares del este de Ucrania, no ha quedado bloqueada por las tropas rusas. "Azot no está bloqueado. Se está combatiendo en las calles de las cercanías de la planta", asegura el jefe de la administración militar de Lugansk, Serhii Haidai, según Ukrinform.

Haidai ha avanzado también que previsiblemente las tropas rusas van a intensificar sus ataques para tomar la ciudad a lo largo de este domingo o el lunes.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*La inteligencia británica alerta de que Rusia podría tener que reclutar a más hombres o movilizar a sus reservistas.*
La inteligencia militar británica asegura que "los terceros batallones de las brigadas a menudo no cuentan con todo el personal necesario", por lo que "es probable que Rusia tenga que recurrir a nuevos reclutas o a reservistas movilizados" para desplegar unidades en la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Los caribes y taínos habían venido del continente en tiempos recientes y tenían un desarrollo cultural inferior a sus hermanos continentales. Con la llegada de los españoles muchos se dispersaron por otras islas o volvieron al continente, hubo enfermedades, una asimilación cultural brutal y también racial pero sólo los que siguen vistiendo taparabos y viviendo en chozas son considerados indios, en fin.
> 
> Pero lo bueno empezó cuando llegaron franceses e ingleses y aquello se transformó en zona de guerra y el llamado "siglo del horror" con incursiones corsarias y piratas, no sólo esclavizaban a los indios que quedaban en islas más pequeñas si no que saqueqaban y mataban a la población mestiza que llevaba 150 de estabilidad. Esos no computan porque no van en taparabos.
> 
> Me parece que que no te enteraste de nada leyendo a Bosch.



"Con la llegada de los españoles" ¿Que llegaron? ¿en Costa Cruceros o en Naviera Grimaldi? con la invasión, pero vamos a dar por buena esa "llegada", entonces ¿porque ustedes consideran como "guerra de la independencia" a la entrada de las tropas napoleónicas en 1808? los castellanos eran bien intencionados, les llevaban el Evangelio, los napoleónicos tambien, les traian la Revolución, ¿Unos si y otros no?


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Dedicado a los prorruskis del hilo:


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan el puesto de mando checheno en Rubizhne .

El puesto de mando ha sido destruido, se están determinando las pérdidas del enemigo.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Atalaya (12 Jun 2022)

Que hilo más maravilloso culturalmente muy ilustrativo, un día toca la antigua Roma, otro Bizancio, etc. ahora Caribes y Tainos, bueno, siempre hay algún inoportuno que saca temas de la guerra de Ucrania y sus consecuencias económicas pero por lo demás muy bien.


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> y algun gilipollas.en el.foro me decia que no hacia falta aprobacion germana.. en fin.. putos otanistas



El insulto sobraba.
Estos son la primera tanda, los que se alquilaron y luego cedieron por una módica cantidad. O algo así.
Otra cosa son los que se fabricaron aquí bajo licencia y adaptados a lo que se quería aquí y que obviamente no se les van a dar.
De los que quieren ceder están oxidándose en un almacén de Badajoz, sin fluidos ni baterías, y alguno hasta canibalizado. Imagínate que hasta sufrieron una inundación. Ya veremos cuantos son capaces de poner en marcha. Nos harían un favor si se los llevasen.
Y repito, ante todo mucha calma. Y no, no soy otanista ni prorruso. Intento ver las cosas desde un punto de vista objetivo.
Tengo mi opinión sobre esta guerra, y si sirve de algo, creo que a Rusia literalmente la empujaron a intervenir, y cada día que sale más información, más claro lo tengo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Intentarán hacer un Gadaffi a Argelia vía DAESH del sahel





O sea, que como ven que rapiñar a Ucrania se les pone difícil, necesitan rapiñar combustible africano.
Estoy de acuerdo, creo que era el forista "mecaguento", quien decía que se les ve desesperación. Necesitan fuentes de energía a la desesperada
Y como son más de piratear que de pagar como es debido, pues nos montarán un buen fregao al lado de la costa sudeste española.

Necesitaríamos ser neutrales más que nunca, pero....
... van a llovernos tortas y no de trigo precisamente
Hay que hoderse


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

LNR and Chechens in the Lysychansk direction


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Que hilo más maravilloso culturalmente muy ilustrativo, un día toca la antigua Roma, otro Bizancio, etc. ahora Caribes y Tainos, bueno, siempre hay algún inoportuno que saca temas de la guerra de Ucrania y sus consecuencias económicas pero por lo demás muy bien.



Pues espere que salga el tema de la fragrante contradiccion de unos nacionalistas españoles tendencia franquista apoyando a repúblicas populares que llevan banderas comunistas,


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Con la llegada de los españoles" ¿Que llegaron? ¿en Costa Cruceros o en Naviera Grimaldi? con la invasión, pero vamos a dar por buena esa "llegada", entonces ¿porque ustedes consideran como "guerra de la independencia" a la entrada de las tropas napoleónicas en 1808? los castellanos eran bien intencionados, les llevaban el Evangelio, los napoleónicos tambien, les traian la Revolución, ¿Unos si y otros no?



Y la Reconquista, no te olvides, en cambio los romanos son los civilizadores de la península, Portugal incluído. Si tenemos algo que ver con franceses o italianos es, principalmente, por la civilización romana y el estrato común germano.

Es que yo no sé si asimilas lo que lees, Bosch está orgullosísimo de su herencia española y simpatiza a los largo de todo el libro con la conquista española, igual que Alejo Carpentier si lees El Siglo de las Luces, medio francés, que hace una crítica brutal a las ideas ilustradas en Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Turquia si sigue por ese camino, se convertira en un apestado internacional y cuidadito con invadir territorio griego, los helenos perderan algunas islas, pero sus fuerzas armadas pueden desalojar a todos los musulmanes de la tracia turca...



Que es lo que tenían que haber hecho en 1922 en lugar de la absurda campaña de Asia Menor.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Cada vez que sale un vídeo de estos me dan más asco los putinianos del hilo... Ojalá no le pase a vuestra madre lo que a esa mujer


----------



## seven up (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Para tener el apoyo del querido líder, mejor es tener nada.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> O sea, que como ven que rapiñar a Ucrania se les pone difícil, necesitan rapiñar combustible africano.
> Estoy de acuerdo, creo que era el forista "mecaguento", quien decía que se les ve desesperación. Necesitan fuentes de energía a la desesperada
> Y como son más de piratear que de pagar como es debido, pues nos montarán un buen fregao al lado de la costa sudeste española.
> 
> ...



Con este tema me viene a la cabeza un fragmento de La Ilustre Fregona de Cervantes, que cuenta que por aquellos años, se podía dar la circunstancia de acostarse en España y amanecer en Berbería. (cito de memoria) Por eso la gente se refugiaba en La Chanca de Zahara (fortificación-factoría de atunes) para dormir más protegidos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Los zapadores de la base naval de Novorossiysk están limpiando el área de agua de la playa de Mariupol. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por temor al desembarco de los marines rusos, arrojaron a las aguas costeras minas antiaterrizaje PDM-1M.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Que hilo más maravilloso culturalmente muy ilustrativo, un día toca la antigua Roma, otro Bizancio, etc. ahora Caribes y Tainos, bueno, siempre hay algún inoportuno que saca temas de la guerra de Ucrania y sus consecuencias económicas pero por lo demás muy bien.




Jo jo jo , buena ironía, si señor.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Para tener el apoyo del querido líder, mejor es tener nada.



Corea del Norte posee el ejército más grande del mundo y son el único país con la capacidad y la voluntad de una guerra total y a gran escala con el imperio más criminal y genocida que ha conocido la historia de la humanidad.

Rusia y China pueden tener la capacidad, pero no poseen la voluntad. Y otros estados podrán tener la voluntad pero no la capacidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Corea del Norte posee el ejército más grande del mundo y son el único país con la capacidad y la voluntad de una guerra total y a gran escala con el imperio más criminal y genocida que ha conocido la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Rusia y China pueden tener la capacidad, pero no poseen la voluntad. Y otros estados podrán tener la voluntad pero no la capacidad.



Efectivamente, conservan la venganza en grado sumo….importante en estos casos.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Y la Reconquista, no te olvides, en cambio los romanos son los civilizadores de la península, Portugal incluído. Si tenemos algo que ver con franceses o italianos es, principalmente, por la civilización romana y el estrato común germano.
> 
> Es que yo no sé si asimilas lo que lees, Bosch está orgullosísimo de su herencia española y simpatiza a los largo de todo el libro con la conquista española, igual que Alejo Carpentier si lees El Siglo de las Luces, medio francés, que hace una crítica brutal a las ideas ilustradas en Hispanoamérica.



Manzanas traigo, Bosch afirma sin ambajes el exterminio de los nativos, ese es el punto, sus orgullos no vienen al caso. El problema del nacionalismo español franquista o reaccionario yo lo llamaria "la paradoja otomana". La república turca se niega a reconocer el genocidio armenio, podria hacerlo puesto que el sultanato fúe una etapa nefasta que fjué superada precisamente por la fundación de la república por Mustafa Kemal, pero....como resulta que Kemal tiena algún esqueleto propio, es mejor negarlo todo y listo, a los nacionalista españoles les pasa algo parecido, podrian reconocer sus atrocidades en el Nuevo Mundo, aquel régimen era un regimen feudal ya superado, pero...eso sería perder su mística lacaya y genuflexa en la que se basa su entelequia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, conservan la venganza en grado sumo….importante en estos casos.



_"Nuestros científicos están haciendo progresos en la creación de armas nucleares y misiles balísticos. Enseñar a los imperialistas que la vida de un compañero vale más que 100 vidas de estadounidenses"_

Kim Jong Il



_ "Atrás quedaron los días cuando nuestros enemigos podían chantajearnos con bombas"_


*“Si EE.UU. y Corea del Sur hacen caso omiso de nuestras repetidas advertencias y desencadenan una guerra, no debemos perder tiempo e ir al corazón del enemigo para mostrarles lo que es librar una guerra nuclear en su propio país”.*

Kim Jong Un


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Está claro que Ucrania no quiere perder Severo porque como dijo Zelensky, si lo hacen quizás no la recuperen nunca. Pero yo creo que no van a poder aguantarla mucho más. 

Al final se tendrán que retirar a posiciones defensivas más atrasadas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dedicado a los prorruskis del hilo:



Un vidrio del 2016? XD jolagranputa si no teneis ni para gasolina ni municion
para las putas nenazas como tu


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Jun 2022)

Creo que nos faltaba hoy este vídeo para celebrar el día de Rusia.

Lyube - Versión rock del himno de Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que Ucrania no quiere perder Severo porque como dijo Zelensky, si lo hacen quizás no la recuperen nunca. Pero yo creo que no van a poder aguantarla mucho más.
> 
> Al final se tendrán que retirar a posiciones defensivas más atrasadas.



Te acuerdas que te dije que estabas en fase de aceptación , las cosas como son los de la URSS si los yanquis no hubieran infiltrado a la cupula hubieran llegado al atlantico. Esos "dimitri paco" con sus tanques t-72 son imparables.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Cazando Rusos con el dron mientras duermen.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



ese ninato es un puto imbecil si tienes a su abuela por testigo de lo que vio, que cono hace hablando maravillas de Bandera? Ijnorante....


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Un vidrio del 2016? XD jolagranputa si no teneis ni para gasolina ni municion
> para las putas nenazas como tu



A la puta mierda y no te lo digo mas....que te laves el coño,que jiedes a perros muertos......HDLGP......rata de cloaca......


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que Ucrania no quiere perder Severo porque como dijo Zelensky, si lo hacen quizás no la recuperen nunca. Pero yo creo que no van a poder aguantarla mucho más.
> 
> Al final se tendrán que retirar a posiciones defensivas más atrasadas.



Que gran estratega ha perdido el ejército contigo, me cachis….


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A la puta mierda y no te lo digo mas....que te laves el coño,que jiedes a perros muertos......HDLGP......rata de cloaca......



hemoal! un vidrio del 2016 tu no sabes ni leer pichacorta!


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zelenski calentando en la banda...



digo yo que el paralelismo y la analogía hubiera funcionado si en vez de guaidó fuera el autobusero maduro.... no??


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que Ucrania no quiere perder Severo porque como dijo Zelensky, si lo hacen quizás no la recuperen nunca. Pero yo creo que no van a poder aguantarla mucho más.
> 
> *Al final se tendrán que retirar a posiciones defensivas más atrasadas.*



No jodas ....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Vaya bielas gastan, pardiez.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)

El GENOCIDA se quitó al final la careta. Enhorabuena putinas, defendéis al HITLER DEL SIGLO XXI


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y en que cojones hablaban?
> 
> Dialectales del frances???



no, no sólo dialectos del francés, también dialectos de todas las lenguas que se ven en este mapa. el fenómeno no fue sólo francés, el monolingüismo en lenguas regionales y dialectos fue la norma hasta hace un siglo, en toda europa. en parte todavía es así aunque sólo en españa las fablas locales tienen rango de lenguas cooficiales.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

En esta guerra con los rusos, los oligarcas yankees se están pegando un tiro en el pie…o dos…


Conservan los empleados y el know-how…lo del nombre ahora es lo de menos…


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El GENOCIDA se quitó al final la careta. Enhorabuena putinas, defendéis al HITLER DEL SIGLO XXI



Al Kennedy.

Hombre, tenía ganas de que asomaras la jeta por aquí. Llevo días esperando para mandarte públicamente al ignore de la inexistencia.

Tu comentarios macabros y despectivos hacia los muertos en combate es algo que no encaja en este hilo.

Sigue excretando tus hilos de rabia y frustración - veo que te acabas de convertir en un ferviente coprófilo- y que duran lo que un cohete de medio euro.

Bye, bye, rata pulgosa.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

La marina rusa elimina las armas suministradas a Ucrania por EEUU.

_*"La Armada rusa destruyó un gran almacén de armas suministradas por Occidente a Kiev
con misiles Kalibr en la región de Ternopil, dijo el sábado el teniente general Konashenkov, 
representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
"Los misiles de larga distancia kalibr de alta precisión con base en el mar, cerca de Chortkiv
región de Ternopil, destruyeron un gran almacén suministrado al régimen de Kiev por EEUU
y los países europeos sistemas de misiles antitanque, sistemas antiaéreos portátiles*_
* y proyectiles de artillería a sistemas de armas", dijo el general."*


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

ante las decenas de miles de fallecidos farlopensky va a llamar a filas a mujeres para la lucha

todo antes de aceptar la derrota


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)

Putin=asesino de niños


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Al Kennedy.
> 
> Hombre, tenía ganas de que asomaras la jeta por aquí. Llevo días esperando para mandarte públicamente al ignore de la inexistencia.
> 
> ...



es un puto cm nazi, su perfil es inaccesible, otro hijo de la gran puta


----------



## quinciri (12 Jun 2022)

Estamos en una economia de mercado, en la que todo se compra y todo se vende.
Incluso las voluntades ...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)

*LOS NAZIS RUSOS DE PUTIN*









El verdadero trauma ruso: que Hitler rompiera el pacto con Stalin. Los rusos de Putin son lo mismo que los nazis alemanes


"CAMARADA HITLER" https://informnapalm.org/en/russian-neo-nazis-in-the-ranks-of-wagner-pmc/ Russian neo-Nazis in the ranks of Wagner PMC https://en.respublica.lt/signs-of-neo-nazi-ideology-amongst-russian-mercenaries Signs of Neo-Nazi Ideology Amongst Russian Mercenaries




www.burbuja.info





















*PROPAGANDA PRO-NAZI EN LA RUSIA DE PUTIN: "CAMARADA HITLER"*


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Manzanas traigo, Bosch afirma sin ambajes el exterminio de los nativos, ese es el punto, sus orgullos no vienen al caso. El problema del nacionalismo español franquista o reaccionario yo lo llamaria "la paradoja otomana". La república turca se niega a reconocer el genocidio armenio, podria hacerlo puesto que el sultanato fúe una etapa nefasta que fjué superada precisamente por la fundación de la república por Mustafa Kemal, pero....como resulta que Kemal tiena algún esqueleto propio, es mejor negarlo todo y listo, a los nacionalista españoles les pasa algo parecido, podrian reconocer sus atrocidades en el Nuevo Mundo, aquel régimen era un regimen feudal ya superado, pero...eso sería perder su mística lacaya y genuflexa en la que se basa su entelequia.



Bosch, que escribió ese libro en la España de Franco, no puede hablar de exterminio y si lo hace se contradice, porque también afirma todo lo que te señalo yo más arriba, ni desde luego desconoce las Leyes de Burgos ni otras tantas cosas.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres una tia ¿verdad? ya notaba yo ciertas trazas de estupidez femenina.



Al puto ignore, hay que ser zopenco para creer todavía en atavismos medievales.
María Zajarova me da la razón


----------



## quinciri (12 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Que hilo más maravilloso culturalmente muy ilustrativo, un día toca la antigua Roma, otro Bizancio, etc. ahora Caribes y Tainos, bueno, siempre hay algún inoportuno que saca temas de la guerra de Ucrania y sus consecuencias económicas pero por lo demás muy bien.



El personal se nos dispersa, ....  

Propongo oir hasta el minuto 22 aprox. del siguiente video, y para lo que aqui interesa...


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Por una parte:

1- Sentencia, rápida, ejecución en *2025*
2-Abren el diálogo con *Rusia*
3-Putin: Hablen con las* republicas*

Por la otra parte:

1-Que idealistas son "idealistas" y que justa es la causa ucraniana. Propaganda para que *no se consideren mercenarios, ni ejército OTAN.*
2-Operación militar selectiva.

Pero *no* se conocen resultados de los* contactos con las repúblicas*.

Bueno. Por lo que dice la otra parte entre lineas yo leo, otros leerán otra cosa con las mismas o más razones:

En realidad Putin, les repite que él vino en ayuda de un territorio que él reconoce y les devuelve la pelota.

Los otros nos dicen a occidente, que no son personal militar, que no les dejan sólos igualmente y todos saben que ese es un mensaje a los soldados de ejércitos regulares porque las historias están mal contadas incluso para tontos y, los solados ya saben donde chirría la el cuento, que ya les protegen igualmente para encontrar más fácil personal porque a nadie pueden obligar en el ejército a luchar en otro país, salvo bajo su bandera. Deben ser voluntarios si o si y por tanto como no pueden ser menos...mercenarios hoy aunque se indignen.

Nadie hablará con las repúblicas porque es reconocerlas y ahora a ver como resuelven la asistencia al juicío o a la negociación: si es asistencia directa, otro punto más donde chirría la historia.

Ahh y lo de operación militar especial, ¡que suerte que nadie se cuestione por qué no montan más operaciones especiales en el corazón de las repúblicas y esperan a que haya tres posibles muertos cuando reconocen diario muchas más muertos ciertos y al contado!

Y por cierto, que rápido el primer juicio y que larga la ejecución... a juicios sumarios les siguen sentencias rápidas porque no sirven a la justicia (requiere tiempo para preparar la defensa) pero si a la venganza rápida en el calentón.

*PD: *Donde dice sentencias rápidas, quiere decir *ejecuciones rápidas*.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vaya bielas gastan, pardiez.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087558



Disciplina y coños jugosos....sugestivo.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues espere que salga el tema de la fragrante contradiccion de unos nacionalistas españoles tendencia franquista apoyando a repúblicas populares que llevan banderas comunistas,



No de ideas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tampoco queda un solo indígena de las islas del Caribe, todas españolas durante 2 siglos, un genocidio pudorosamente ocultado por los afectos al Movimiento.



el movimiento, por poco no te remontas a la conversión de recaredo


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Cuba no habia caribes, estos vivian en las Pequeñas Antillas, en Cuba vivian tainos, todos asesinados por Colon y su alegre muchachada ayusiana. Es lo que tiene hablar sin tener ni puta idea.



la alegre muchachada ayusiana, este foro a ratos parece el telediario de TVE


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

El Ministro de Educación ruso, Kravtsov, sobre el futuro de la educación en los territorios liberados.

1. Todas las escuelas y universidades de los territorios liberados funcionarán de acuerdo con las normas rusas a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022.
2. La lengua rusa será la principal lengua de enseñanza (en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye será la lengua estatal).
3. Se mantendrá la enseñanza de la lengua ucraniana para que no se prive a quienes deseen estudiar en ucraniano en las escuelas.
4. Todos los graduados escolares de los territorios liberados tendrán todas las oportunidades de entrar en los departamentos financiados por el Estado de las universidades rusas.
5. Anteriormente se informó de que en Crimea ya se había iniciado el reciclaje de los profesores para transferir la educación en los territorios liberados a los estándares rusos.
6. También se informó anteriormente de que Rusia proporcionaría a las escuelas locales los libros de texto necesarios y diversos materiales didácticos.
7. Ahora no habrá libros de texto ni material didáctico con historias sobre Bandera, Shukhevych y otras escorias en las escuelas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Bombardeo de posiciones de las AFU cerca de Privolya.
Cabe destacar que el embajador de la LNR en la Federación Rusa, Miroshnik, ha declarado hoy que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han asaltado un hospital psiquiátrico en Pryvolye, que había sido utilizado como zona de concentración de una mezcolanza de Volkssturm y batallones punitivos. Un gran número de pacientes potenciales nunca recibirá el tratamiento que necesita.
Muchos de los problemas de Ucrania (y no sólo) provienen del desafortunado hecho de que la psiquiatría punitiva fue abolida durante la destrucción de la URSS. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

⚡En la zona industrial de Severodonetsk, el ejército ruso eliminó a Aleksey Chubashev, quien anteriormente dirigía la Televisión Militar de Ucrania y la estación de radio FM del Ejército.

Según diversos informes, se reincorporó al ejército en febrero para "resistir" a Rusia. Pero resultó que, incluso si te disfrazas, te pones un dispositivo de visión nocturna y te haces una SCAR, eso no ayuda en absoluto. El propio Chubashev en sus redes sociales se jactaba regularmente de los UAV que harían carne picada al enemigo. En realidad, el mismo Chubashev se convirtió en parte del menú.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

En la dirección de Artemivskoye.

Vidrozhennya y Mednaya Ruda están bajo nuestro control. La lucha continúa para Roty. Las AFU están tratando de abrirse camino en el asentamiento y la línea del frente se está moviendo en el propio asentamiento. Las principales batallas en este sentido las está librando la PMC de Wagner.

Cerca de Novolugansk Uglegorsk TPP no ha cambiado. Al este de Artemivsk (después de que nuestras fuerzas hayan abierto una fortificación cerca de Pilipchatino) la línea del frente discurre en las proximidades de Pokrovskoye.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

El último puente de Severodonetsk a Lisichansk ha terminado.
Sin embargo, todavía es teóricamente posible subir y bajar a pie. El traslado de equipos a Severodonetsk puede olvidarse. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Jun 2022)

Todas estas atrocidades y ensañamiento que vemos en miles de videos en esta guerra, són algo que nos suena de forma demoledora a los que hemos leído de nuestra guerra civil. Y es que és lo que estamos viendo, una guerra civil, Ucrania siempre fué Rusia, y las guerras civiles sempre fueron terribles, desde Mario y Silla.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

*El régimen de Kiev sigue buscando a quien culpar. Alemania está detrás de la reticencia de los Países Bajos a admitir a Ucrania en la UE: diputado ucraniano*

Según un diputado del régimen de Zelenskyy, Oleksandr Dubinskyy, el canciller Olaf Scholz de Alemania está en realidad detrás de la reticencia de los Países Bajos a aceptar el ingreso de Ucrania en la UE.

"_Esa es la clase de salchicha de hígado_", dijo el diputado sobre la canciller alemana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Jun 2022)

Tu abuela tiene razón, imbecil. Tú no luchas por Ucrania, luchas por tu propia esclavitud, atontao.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Agentes de policía con nuevos uniformes velan por la seguridad durante el concierto del Día de Rusia en Kherson









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087589
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087590
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087591
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087592



Seguro que Zelenski le hace una oferta, dicen que desde Mariupol tienen vacantes para hacer nuevos batallones nazis.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Del post del Batallas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084735
> 
> ...



Al recordar esta película de Kurosawa, he leído un comentario sobre ella que viene al pelo a los gobiernos occidentales. Tal cual veo reflejados a EEUU y buena parte de nuestros gobiernos en la situación actual. Así no vamos bien

Pongo enlace de donde lo he sacado y copio texto (al final): La fortaleza psicológica de la sabiduría (Dersu Uzala) - FILMOTERAPIA

Robert J. Stenberg ,2003)”, Al leer estas cuatro falacias pensamos cuanto podría enseñarnos Dersu Uzala, sobre todo a tantos lideres, empresarios y visionarios que tanta sabiduría necesitan.

–*La falacia del Egocentrismo*: pensar que el mundo gira, o por lo menos, debería centrarse a nuestro alrededor. Actuando de manera que pueda beneficiarte a ti mismo, independientemente de la forma en que el comportamiento afecte a los demas. (Comparemos la vision de Dersu Uzala con la vision de muchas de de las grandes multinacionales)

–*La falacia de la Omnisciencia*: creer que sabe todo lo que hay que saber y por lo tanto no tiene que escuchar el consejo y el consejo de otros. (¿Cuánto podría enseñar Dersu Uzala a tantos y tantos politicos sobre esta falacia?)

–*La falacia de la omnipotencia*: la creencia de que tu inteligencia y la educación te convierte de alguna manera en alguien poderoso e infalible (Que diferente vision de Dersu Uzala con la vision antropocentrista de tantos pueblos y sociedades)

–*La falacia de la Invulnerabilidad*: creer que usted puede hacer lo que quieras y que los demás nunca serán capazes de hacerte daño (Vemos como Dersu Uzala se relaciona con la naturaleza y reflexionamos sobre la mentalidad actual sobre nuestro planeta)


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

*La necesidad de la provocación*

1. El apoyo a las acciones de la administración Biden en Ucrania ha caído al 35% en Estados Unidos, en medio de un colapso general de la calificación de Biden que amenaza al Partido Demócrata con un desastre en las elecciones de medio término de este otoño.

2. Las tendencias de Google muestran un interés mínimo en la guerra de Ucrania desde marzo. Al igual que en Siria, se ha producido una completa rutinización de la guerra y otros temas están eclipsando gradualmente las hostilidades en curso.

3. Los diplomáticos y expertos occidentales ya están repitiendo el mantra de que, sin un mayor suministro de armas, Ucrania está perdiendo, debido al agotamiento de los recursos y a las enormes pérdidas diarias. Al mismo tiempo, cada vez se oye más la voz de esa parte del establishment occidental que aboga por una "derrota limitada de Ucrania".

4. Ucrania sigue quejándose del sabotaje de varios países de Europa Occidental y de la lentitud de las entregas de armas. Alemania, en particular, está recibiendo una paliza.

5. Por lo tanto, hay una demanda aguda para organizar una provocación de alto número de víctimas en la misma línea que ya se ha llevado a cabo en Siria.

6. La provocación debería volver a centrar la atención de la opinión pública en Ucrania, estimular el tema de las entregas de armas (principalmente de Europa) y justificar la continuación de la guerra incluso a costa de un mayor deterioro de la población estadounidense y europea.

7. Temas potenciales - asesinatos masivos de civiles cometidos por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas (el tema de la violación debido a las acciones de Denisova es poco probable que vuele), bombardeo de infraestructuras civiles críticas (por ejemplo, los Dneproges), uso de armas de destrucción masiva. En general, se necesita urgentemente un "nuevo Boeing".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que Ucrania no quiere perder Severo porque como dijo Zelensky, si lo hacen quizás no la recuperen nunca. Pero yo creo que no van a poder aguantarla mucho más.
> 
> Al final se tendrán que retirar a posiciones defensivas más atrasadas.




Venga!


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Turquia si sigue por ese camino, se convertira en un apestado internacional y cuidadito con invadir territorio griego, los helenos perderan algunas islas, pero sus fuerzas armadas pueden desalojar a todos los musulmanes de la tracia turca...



de momento para desalojar la tracia musulmana están construyendo a toda leche barreras antitanque para evitar que les invadan los turcos, digo los musulmanes.
turquía un apestado internacional al mismo nivel que rusia o qué?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Muchos familiares de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Rusia piden que no se les devuelva a Ucrania, por miedo a las represalias o a que se les devuelva al frente - Defensor del Pueblo ruso Moskalkova









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alnitak (12 Jun 2022)

ay ay polonia... que pena....

The West could "gift" nuclear warheads to Ukraine, Polish MEP Radoslaw Sikorski .

With the help of these warheads, Kiev would "protect its independence", since the Budapest Memorandum was violated, Sikorsky believes.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

"La realidad es que Rusia es fuerte en el Mar Negro. No veo una solución militar para bloquear los puertos ucranianos" - experto militar estadounidense

El experto militar Sal Mercognano afirmó en el semanario estadounidense Newsweek que "la mayor amenaza que tienen ahora los rusos son los submarinos", que siguen bloqueando los puertos ucranianos y están fuera del alcance de los ataques con misiles antibuque.

Asimismo, concluyen los expertos, la OTAN tampoco ayudará a Ucrania en una guerra naval, como tampoco lo ha hecho anteriormente enviando sus soldados a suelo ucraniano, ni cubriendo los cielos ucranianos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya la llorará, y los consejos que le daba.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

En el distrito de la ciudad, el estudiante de Pushkin de la clase 2 "a" de la escuela secundaria de educación general No.2 Nikita Perebikovsky compró binoculares con su dinero acumulado, que decidió transferir a nuestros defensores a la línea del frente en el DPR.

¡Los chicos están muy agradecidos con el joven patriota!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

El Día de Rusia se inauguró en Ekaterimburgo un monumento en forma de símbolo Z

▪ En el territorio de un recinto ferroviario del Distrito Militar Central se erigió una figura dedicada a los participantes de una operación militar especial. Estaba hecha de rieles y pintada con los colores de la Cinta de San Jorge.

▪ La ceremonia de apertura comenzó con un minuto de silencio en memoria de los militares fallecidos en acto de servicio. A continuación, los soldados depositaron coronas de flores en el monumento al son del himno nacional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Al puto ignore, hay que ser zopenco para creer todavía en atavismos medievales.
> María Zajarova me da la razón



Si se me permite.

Es innecesario que traigas el ejemplo de la portavoz rusa. Con tus aportaciones basta y sobra.

No ignores a Zhu, mujer.


----------



## DCD (12 Jun 2022)

Mariupol 2.0. Último puente en Severodonetsk cortado


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una babushka
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087507



Adiós a mis recuerdos de juventud. Muchas gracias T_T


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Una foto muy simbólica ha salido a la luz sin quererlo









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El régimen de Kiev sigue buscando a quien culpar. Alemania está detrás de la reticencia de los Países Bajos a admitir a Ucrania en la UE: diputado ucraniano*
> 
> Según un diputado del régimen de Zelenskyy, Oleksandr Dubinskyy, el canciller Olaf Scholz de Alemania está en realidad detrás de la reticencia de los Países Bajos a aceptar el ingreso de Ucrania en la UE.
> 
> ...



Ucrania es como un niño malcriado al que nunca le dicen no.


----------



## alcorconita (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya la llorará, y los consejos que le daba.



creo que no has interpretado bien el sentido de ese vídeo preparado.


----------



## piru (12 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/30993
> 
> en este video se muestra la rendicion de un soldado ucraniano de la operacion que puse anteriormente
> 
> Todavia estoy esperando un video que muestre que los soldados ucranianos cuando se rinden no son tratados respetuosamente, de la parte contraria ya hemos visto suficiente para saber quienes son las bestias



En ese video se rinden 2 ukras


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Mercenario británico muerto en Severodonetsk

Un mercenario británico, Jordan Gatley, murió durante los combates por Severodonetsk. Anteriormente había servido en el ejército británico.

La liquidación del mercenario fue confirmada por el periódico Independent con una referencia a su padre. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zhukov (12 Jun 2022)

Resumen de los tres últimos días, de la semana, análisis general de la situación, varios informes...etc 









Noticias de la guerra 12/06/2022 – informe especial


Breve sumario del 8 a al 11 de Junio: Mapa: El ejército ucraniano intentó atacar en el área de Davidov Brod(región de Nikolayev). Los intentos de forzar el río Ingulets terminaron con la destrucció…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Los rosgvardianos han conseguido un pájaro interesante:
El UAV Spectator-M1.

Diseñado para el reconocimiento aéreo óptico-electrónico, incluso de noche.

Un pájaro en una jaula (c)









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mercenario británico muerto en Severodonetsk
> 
> Un mercenario británico, Jordan Gatley, murió durante los combates por Severodonetsk. Anteriormente había servido en el ejército británico.
> 
> ...



Nos vamos a hartar de ver historias de éstas.

Por ahí tengo otro post sobre las sentencias de los british y el marroquí. Se me había olvidado lo fundamental: al principio junto a ellos había un coreano.

El coreano fue devuelto "para ser juzgado bajo las leyes de su país". Discretamente ya no oímos nada más.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jun 2022)

_Según el canal ukro, Kiev decidió mantener la defensa en Severodonetsk hasta el congreso en Ramstein. Esperan obtener la aprobación para el suministro de tanques/MLRS de las reservas de la OTAN en Europa

La cantidad de soldados ukro que morirán
hasta que se tome esa decisión, no importa.
_


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

El líder norcoreano, Kim Jong-un, expresó su pleno apoyo a Rusia con motivo del Día de Rusia.

"Bajo su liderazgo, el pueblo ruso, superando valientemente varios desafíos y dificultades encontradas, logra un gran éxito en una causa justa para proteger la dignidad, la seguridad y los derechos de desarrollo del país, a lo que nuestro pueblo brinda pleno apoyo", dijo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

En el centro de Mariupol, se desplegó en la plaza una gran bandera de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

Las madres de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos detenidos en Rusia comenzaron a pedir que no devolvieran a sus hijos a Ucrania por temor a que los jóvenes fueran enviados de regreso al frente o sometidos a represión.

Tatyana Moskalkova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la Federación Rusa, habló sobre esto.

Anteriormente, dijo que recurrió al Comité de Investigación después de los informes de maltrato de prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania.


----------



## pgas (12 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Los caribes y taínos habían venido del continente en tiempos recientes y tenían un desarrollo cultural inferior a sus hermanos continentales. Con la llegada de los españoles muchos se dispersaron por otras islas o volvieron al continente, hubo enfermedades, una asimilación cultural brutal y también racial pero sólo los que siguen vistiendo taparabos y viviendo en chozas son considerados indios, en fin.
> 
> Pero lo bueno empezó cuando llegaron franceses e ingleses y aquello se transformó en zona de guerra y el llamado "siglo del horror" con incursiones corsarias y piratas, no sólo esclavizaban a los indios que quedaban en islas más pequeñas si no que saqueqaban y mataban a la población mestiza que llevaba 150 de estabilidad. Esos no computan porque no van en taparabos.
> 
> Me parece que que no te enteraste de nada leyendo a Bosch.



no tan recientes, "_ *la tribu de los aborígenes caribes se estableció en el norte del Caribe hacia el año 800 d.C., varios siglos antes de lo que hasta ahora se creía. *Así, estas gentes ya habitaban la zona cuando los exploradores españoles llegaron allí, tal como cuenta Cristóbal Colón en sus crónicas. Los resultados del estudio se han publicado en la revista Scientific Report "_

obviamente estos indígenas fueron llevados al limite pero no se extinguieron como sugiere el shino recalcitrante












Conoce a los supervivientes de un «genocidio sobre el papel»


Un jefe taíno, un pueblo indígena caribeño, cuenta cómo se erradicó la historia de su pueblo y lo que están haciendo para recuperarla.




www.nationalgeographic.es




.


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Jun 2022)

Las rusas són pasionales y calientes, aunque parezcan poca cosa luego follando són insuperables. Esa te coge y te saca los calostros de la primera toma.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vivo hace DECADAS en Argentina y te puedo dar fe de que no hay ningún "odio" a los españoles. Y no sé a que "medios" te refieres, ya que los más serios y difundidos, ni de lejos son anti-españoles (ignoro si algún pasquín lo es).
> 
> Que me digas que en Bolivia, o en Perú o quizás en México pueda haber algún sentimiento negativo, puede que si. Pero ni en Argentina, ni en Uruguay, ni en Chile vas a encontrar que el sentimiento nacional sea "anti-español".
> 
> Y te digo más, muchísimas familias argentinas tienen hijos o parientes VIVIENDO en España. Así que, menos que menos.



He viajado varias veces al Brasil y ahí he conocido a unos cuantos argentinos ( que son como los gallegos, están por todas partes) y todos sin excepción se mostraban muy interesados por España y se referían a nosotros como la madre patria.....pero lo que mas me sorprendió fué escuchar a un brasileño decir que el Brasil tenía que haber pertenecido a España , el tipo era el dueño de un restaurante en la playa de Calhetas (municipio de Gaibú, Pernambuco) que aseguraba que el primer europeo en llegar a América del Sur fué Vicente Yáñez Pinzón a la playa justo enfrente del restaurante varios meses antes que Alvares Cabral....al principio pensé que me estaba haciendo la pelota por ser cliente, pero mas tarde pude comprobar que todo lo que me dijo era cierto....la playa es la de la foto en esta pagina...

Cabo de Consolación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Grave incendio en la central térmica de Uglegorsk, en Svetlodarsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues espere que salga el tema de la fragrante contradiccion de unos nacionalistas españoles tendencia franquista apoyando a repúblicas populares que llevan banderas comunistas,



Nada extraño. Mao dijo que "No hay cosa que no contenga contradicción; sin contradicción no existiría el mundo".
Sobre la contradicción


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Lituania ha adquirido 6 UAV EOS C VTOL de Estonia para Ucrania. Cuatro de ellos serán entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un futuro próximo. El dron tiene una autonomía máxima de 120 km a 65 km/h y una velocidad máxima de 107 km/h.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tu abuela tiene razón, imbecil. Tú no luchas por Ucrania, luchas por tu propia esclavitud, atontao.



Si, un mundo controlado por el Kremlin, con estado autoritario en todos los ordenes de la vida y metiendose hasta el rabadillo en la economía seguramente sería más libre......spoiler: NO.....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Nada extraño. Mao dijo que "No hay cosa que no contenga contradicción; sin contradicción no existiría el mundo".
> Sobre la contradicción



Cultura asiática básica, y Mao era asiático…


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)

Intercepted Call: Russian soldiers forced to eat dogs due to poor provisions supplies • WarTranslated


In two separate intercepted phone calls, Russian soldiers are telling their mothers about the state of food supply in the Russian army. In the first case, the invader says he had to eat a dog since they “wanted some meat”. In the other, the soldier describes how they provisions they are...




wartranslated.com


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, un mundo controlado por el Kremlin, con estado autoritario en todos los ordenes de la vida y metiendose hasta el rabadillo en la economía seguramente sería más libre......spoiler: NO.....



Claro, hay que seguir siendo alfombrillas de la OTAN, no vaya a plantarse el ejército ruso en Lisboa.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Formación en primeros auxilios en una de las brigadas *O* 

Ser capaz de prestar primeros auxilios directamente en el campo de batalla es una habilidad esencial para salvarse a sí mismo y a sus compañeros.

La atención que se presta ahora a la medicina táctica ha reducido significativamente las bajas directamente en el campo de batalla.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087718
> 
> 
> En el centro de Mariupol, se desplegó en la plaza una gran bandera de la Federación Rusa.



Esto es lo que llevamos muchos criticando desde el comienzo...al final no era importante "desnazificar" ni absolutamente nada, lo importante era meter más estado en más territorios, sin más, y ESO es lo criticable


Ludovicus dijo:


> Claro, hay que seguir siendo alfombrillas de la OTAN, no vaya a plantarse el ejército ruso en Lisboa.



Mientras no haya nadie que me diga qué tengo que hacer con mi vida, los problemas de los estados es de ellos, no mios


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Grave incendio en la central térmica de Uglegorsk, en Svetlodarsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese territorio ¿son islas kuriles? ¿Están en disputas también con Japón?Porque cerquita están un montón.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Operación especial en Ucrania. Situación a 12 de junio









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, un mundo controlado por el Kremlin, con estado autoritario en todos los ordenes de la vida y metiendose hasta el rabadillo en la economía seguramente sería más libre......spoiler: NO.....



¿Usted es consciente de la vida que lleva? ¿tiene usted móvil?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Operación especial en Ucrania. Situación a 12 de junio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Explosiones en transnistria?.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087721
> 
> 
> *Las madres de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos detenidos en Rusia comenzaron a pedir que no devolvieran a sus hijos a Ucrania por temor a que los jóvenes fueran enviados de regreso al frente o sometidos a represión.*


----------



## Oso Polar (12 Jun 2022)

Pareciera offtopic, pero tantas verdades no son casualidad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

❗ Situación en la región de Jarkov a las 18:00 del 12 de junio de 2022

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan acumulando fuerzas para una ofensiva en Balakliya y cortando la ruta de suministro del grupo Izyumovskaya.

En Andreevka, ubicada a 20 km de distancia se destruyó el punto de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros.

Según los residentes locales, los bombardeos de Balakleya se han vuelto más frecuentes, y en los alrededores, en los bosques de Nortsovsky y Kreidyansky, los incendios no se detienen debido al uso de la artillería.

▪La lucha en el norte de la región ha adquirido un carácter posicional.

Los combates tienen lugar cerca de Tsupovka y en la zona forestal cerca de los Grandes Pasajes.

Las partes continúan intercambiando golpes a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan infligiendo ataques masivos contra objetivos enemigos en Jarkov: objetivos en Severnaya Saltovka, las afueras de la planta de Khartron y Alekseevka fueron alcanzados.

#resumen #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## kraker (12 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra con los rusos, los oligarcas yankees se están pegando un tiro en el pie…o dos…
> 
> 
> Conservan los empleados y el know-how…lo del nombre ahora es lo de menos…


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Las rusas són pasionales y calientes, aunque parezcan poca cosa luego follando són insuperables. Esa te coge y te saca los calostros de la primera toma.



¿Estás seguro?

Porque a mi me han dicho que, aunque sobradamente guapas, suelen ser más bien seriotas, frías y distantes. Que como mujeres (esposas) bien, porque son conscientes de sus deberes y no unas tocapelotas como muchas españolas, pero que por los demás les falta ese punto de "fogosidad" meridional y sobre todo que no son especialmente cariñosas.

Hablo de oídas, que no he catado rusa alguna para opinar de otra forma.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

Situación en los alrededores de Popasna a las 17.00 horas del 12 de junio de 2022

▪Las batallas feroces continúan en Yakovlevka - Belogorovka - Berestovoye - Nikolaevka.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan hacia Vrubovka y desarrollan con éxito su ofensiva en la zona de Novoivanovka desde Kamyshevakhi para completar el cerco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la sección Gorskoye-Zolotoye.

Se infligen intensos ataques de artillería en las posiciones enemigas y están en uso sistemas de lanzallamas pesados.

▪Destacamentos de asalto de la CMP de Wagner, avanzando en dirección a la carretera Bakhmut-Svetlogorsk, ocuparon los asentamientos de Mednaya Ruda y Vozrozhdenie. Hay combates urbanos en el pueblo de Rota.

El acceso a la carretera Bakhmut-Svetlogorsk conducirá al cerco operativo de la agrupación AFU que defiende la línea TPP Novoluganskoye-Uglegorsk

▪Destacamentos de asalto de los "Wagneritas" están luchando en las cercanías de Pokrovsky en las afueras de Bakhmut (Artemovsk).

▪Divisiones de la Milicia Popular de la RPD continúan asaltando los accesos a Novoluganskoye. Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están ocupando el pueblo y el territorio del TPP de Uglegorsk.

Versión rusa

#resumen #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Popasnaya #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jun 2022)

❗ Batalla por Slavyansk: situación a las 16.00 horas del 12 de junio de 2022

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa eliminaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del asentamiento Madre de Dios.

La ocupación de Bogorodichny permitirá organizar la comunicación con las tropas del Distrito Militar Central en Svyatogorsk e infligir un ataque de flanco al grupo enemigo que defiende la carretera M03 Izyum-Slavyansk en la línea Dolina-Krasnopolye.

▪Los ataques de artillería se infligen en el Valle, Krasnopolye y las áreas forestales adyacentes, incluso con el uso de sistemas de lanzallamas pesados.

▪ Según el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, también se están produciendo intensos enfrentamientos al oeste de la cabeza de puente de Izyumsky en las cercanías del asentamiento de Vernopolye.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan transfiriendo combatientes a Slavyansk y preparando la ciudad para la defensa.

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Slavyansk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Día de Rusia se inauguró en Ekaterimburgo un monumento en forma de símbolo Z
> 
> ▪ En el territorio de un recinto ferroviario del Distrito Militar Central se erigió una figura dedicada a los participantes de una operación militar especial. Estaba hecha de rieles y pintada con los colores de la Cinta de San Jorge.
> 
> ...



Definitivamente esta guerra es un hecho fundacional.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo ¡Viva la RPDK!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)

*"You are not Peter the First - you are Adolf the Second." *


----------



## Banzai (12 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, un mundo controlado por el Kremlin, con estado autoritario en todos los ordenes de la vida y metiendose hasta el rabadillo en la economía seguramente sería más libre......spoiler: NO.....



Rusia tiene una de las economías más liberalizadas del planeta. El estado prácticamente solo controla mediante empresas estatales el sector de hidrocarburos y materias primas. Lo demás es todo privado, en la década de los 90 se vendió toda la URSS, sanidad privada, pensiones mínimas, derechos laborales nulos, impuestos mucho más bajos que aqui. Un paraíso neoliberal. Autoritarios en lo político no digo que no sean, pero no sé de dónde sacas lo del intervencionismo economico porque hay mucho menos que en la UE. Parece que algunos seguís anclados en la década de los 80 y no os habéis enterado aún de que el muro cayó.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

*Atentado terrorista en Melitopol*

Los terroristas de Zelenskyy llevaron a cabo un ataque terrorista en la pacífica Melitopol.

El artefacto explosivo había sido colocado en un contenedor de basura cerca del edificio del Ministerio del Interior de la ciudad.

Una joven que pasaba por allí resultó gravemente herida. La llevaron al hospital.

Un hombre de Melitopol también recibió un disparo en la espalda.

Las acciones de investigación están en curso.

Según los datos preliminares, el artefacto explosivo equivale a 700-800 gramos en equivalente de TNT.

¡La entidad terrorista UGIL, que está en guerra con los civiles, debe ser liquidada!

Vladimir Rogov









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no, no sólo dialectos del francés, también dialectos de todas las lenguas que se ven en este mapa. el fenómeno no fue sólo francés, el monolingüismo en lenguas regionales y dialectos fue la norma hasta hace un siglo, en toda europa. en parte todavía es así aunque sólo en españa las fablas locales tienen rango de lenguas cooficiales.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087560



Yo he conocido personas de 80 años que nunca salieron de su comarca de origen, en ella hicieron el servicio militar y a la capital de provincia fueron un par de veces por temas burocraticos, no tuvieron necesidad de mas, para vivir su vida.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Pero eso pasa con todas o casi todas. Y yo no lo veo mal. Sinceramente yo espero que una madre, incluso si es mi mujer, mientras esté en época de cría pase de mi y esté totalmente pendiente del niño. Si yo constato que pasa del crío por cualquier cosa, porque está cansada, porque no le apetece, porque quiere darme gustito a mi.... me mosquearía.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esto es lo que llevamos muchos criticando desde el comienzo...al final no era importante "desnazificar" ni absolutamente nada, lo importante era meter más estado en más territorios, sin más, y ESO es lo criticable
> 
> 
> Mientras no haya nadie que me diga qué tengo que hacer con mi vida, los problemas de los estados es de ellos, no mios



Lo importante era pararles los pies a los nacionalistas ucranianos sicarios 
de Hezcidente.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministro de Educación ruso, Kravtsov, sobre el futuro de la educación en los territorios liberados.
> 
> 1. Todas las escuelas y universidades de los territorios liberados funcionarán de acuerdo con las normas rusas a partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022.
> 2. La lengua rusa será la principal lengua de enseñanza (en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye será la lengua estatal).
> ...



Mecachis, ahora los libros de texto escolares de los novorrusos, ya no contaran las milongas de que los ucranianos descienden de unos vikingos o varegos que pasaron por ahi y que son ukros-protoalemanes kartoffel.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (12 Jun 2022)

UAV EOS C VTOL = para bodas y bautizos...

EOS C is a highly capable electric VTOL mini-UAV with best in class flight performance and many unique features.

– High aspect ratio wings for maximum efficiency
– Provides exceptional image quality from high altitudes
– Efficient, reliable and safe VTOL take-off and landing transitions
– High wind penetration capability
– Extremely quiet operation (inaudible even at low altitudes)
– Excellent zoom capability down to 0.7° FOV
– MESH network radio with full Interoperability
– Large variety of ground equipment available for UAS solution


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jun 2022)

Banzai dijo:


> Rusia tiene una de las economías más liberalizadas del planeta. El estado prácticamente solo controla mediante empresas estatales el sector de hidrocarburos y materias primas. Lo demás es todo privado, en la década de los 90 se vendió toda la URSS, sanidad privada, pensiones mínimas, derechos laborales nulos, impuestos mucho más bajos que aqui. Un paraíso neoliberal. Autoritarios en lo político no digo que no sean, pero no sé de dónde sacas lo del intervencionismo economico porque hay mucho menos que en la UE. Parece que algunos seguís anclados en la década de los 80 y no os habéis enterado aún de que el muro cayó.



No digo que no haya sido así desde que abandonaron la URSS, pero de seguir siendo así la Rusia de hoy tendría la guerra perdida.

A lo mejor creer que Rusia sigue siendo así es el error que han cometido los occidentales, y para su pesar están descubriendo que ya no es así y por eso están perdiendo la guerra.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Llenazo absoluto en la celebración del día de Rusia en la ocupada Kherson (véase el sarcasmo).


En la ocupada Kherson, los rusos instaron a la gente a venir a celebrar el Día Nacional de Rusia, pero no más de 30 o 40 personas asistieron al evento, incluido el ejército ruso.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Jun 2022)

Yo entiendo que a los políticos Europeos lo único que les importa es seguir chupando del bote como sea, pero me sorprende ver que poquito amor propio y orgullo tienen. Que Zelensky y compañia (ministros varios Ucranianos) les estén sacando los colores un día y otro y otro....que no son miembros de la UE, que les estás haciendo un favor cargandote la economía de tu país, gastandote millones y armas...y aún así no hay día que no lancen dardos y críticias a los "líderes" Europeos en lugar de agradecer todo lo que están haciendo y que no deberían hacer (porque la normativa de la Otan no lo permitía) Entre las críticas y las órdenes exigiendo más dinero y armas...tienen el ego muy subidito, pero claro si Zelensky ya era tildado de dictador por todos los medios antes de la guerra, ahora que se creen héroes e intocables por obedecer a EEUU....


"Una reciente frase de Macron ha causado particular indignación. “No debemos humillar a Rusia, para que el día en que terminen los combates podamos construir una salida a través de los canales diplomáticos”.

La réplica del gobierno ucraniano ha sido tajante. “*Los llamamientos a evitar la humillación de Rusia solo pueden humillar a Francia y a cualquier otro país que los haga*. Porque es Rusia la que se humilla a sí misma. Mejor que todos nos concentremos en cómo poner a Rusia en su lugar. Esto traerá paz y salvará vidas”, tuiteó el ministro de Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba."


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Que tu seas maricón no infiere que lo sean los demás. A la nevera.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Er Ezmí mamándosela al Sultán de Marruecos:


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Jun 2022)

Auge y caida de un payaso:


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*España ha enviado 1.000 militares más a misiones de la OTAN desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania.*
España ha aumentado en un millar los *efectivos desplegados en misiones de la OTAN* durante el primer semestre del año, coincidiendo con el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania y el aumento de las misiones de disuasión en el flanco este de la Alianza para hacer frente a la amenaza rusa, informa Europa Press.

Las Fuerzas Armadas iniciaron el año con un despliegue de 685 militares en las distintas operaciones internacionales de la Alianza Atlántica. Y en el mes de junio, esa cifra supera los 1.600 militares tras paulatinos aumentos, según datos del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Epicii (12 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Pareciera offtopic, pero tantas verdades no son casualidad.



Prohibirlos no, pero deberían regular la tenencia, y hacer totalmente responsable a los dueños de lo que haga el perro

Si no después ves paseando a un flacucho de 60kg a un rottweiler de 70kg, si el perro se quiere comer un niño, ese idiota lo va a dominar?


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> digo yo que el paralelismo y la analogía hubiera funcionado si en vez de guaidó fuera el autobusero maduro.... no??



El único para-lelismo es que quienes atizan al Guaidog son ,
exactamente, los mismos frustrados que desearía atizar a Maduro.
Tradución: esos pendejos son de la misma banda del caniche que
se quedaron sin sus mamandurrias...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (12 Jun 2022)

Mamaruskia, se venden menos autos que en España y el salario mínimo es de 139 euros.

Un éxito.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Er Ezmí mamándosela al Sultán de Marruecos:



El del apellido inglés no tiene ni puta idea. 
El Sáhara Occidental no fue un protectorado español, fue una provincia tan española como Cuenca o Badajoz. 
Son atlantistas, proanglos, promarroquíes y traidores. Como el resto de partidos. Y por eso están con Zelensky y Soros.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Prohibirlos no, pero deberían regular la tenencia, y hacer totalmente responsable a los dueños de lo que haga el perro
> 
> Si no después ves paseando a un flacucho de 60kg a un rottweiler de 70kg, si el perro se quiere comer un niño, ese idiota lo va a dominar?



¿Y si el problema es que lo quiera dominar?

Tampoco sucede nada si llevas un arma que no vas a usar ¿Puedes llevar un arma?

Las armas no se llevan en la calle, ni con funda, el perro está listo para atacar en cuanto sueltes correa.

Llevar un perro de presa, aun con correa, es una provocación, lo mismo que llevar una pistola con el seguro. A los demás nos intimida.

Perdón, tiene que llevar bozal. Aun así es arma con funda.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

un MLRS de los ucros disparando y, casi instantáneamente, blanco de la artillería rusa
el MLRS está situado entre los edificios mientras dispara:


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Son sus constumbres y hay que joderse qué feos son.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jun 2022)

Creo que Kherson ya no volverá a Ucrania…poco a poco y sin pausa ciudad sin nazis…








Как прошёл День России в Херсоне


Несмотря на 8 лет оголтелой русофобии и нацистской идеологии, в центре Херсона в День России играет гимн Российской Федерации. Во время праздничного концерта безопасность в Херсоне общест




politikus.info


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas toman otro bastión en Vrubovka: la limpieza continúa

Además del equipo básico ucraniano, en las posiciones abandonadas por el ejército ucraniano se encontraron ametralladoras "Maxim" y "Degtyaryov" de 1944. La ametralladora Maksim tenía el percutor desgastado, no se sabe por qué la llevaban...

Además, los defensores ucranianos llevaban chalecos antibalas y cascos que no podían resistir las balas y la metralla.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Distrito Kirovsky de Donetsk. Un proyectil de 152 mm alcanzó a un civil con su esposa, que también resultó herida. Su brazo fue arrancado por la metralla. Fue evacuada en ambulancia y los médicos luchan ahora por su vida.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

_El mercenario ingles que ha pasado a mejor vida era un niñato_

El mercenario británico Jordan Gatley, liquidado por las fuerzas rusas el 10 de junio de 2022 cerca de Severodonetsk. En marzo de este año se dio de baja formalmente del ejército británico y al mismo tiempo se fue a Ucrania para servir como instructor de entrenamiento de armas de fuego en unidades especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Se encuentra un proyectil de la OTAN en el lugar del ataque en el centro de Donetsk

Se trata de un proyectil de un obús autopropulsado francés CAESAR de calibre 155 mm, según informó el JCCC del DNR.

Una abuela, nacida en 1938, resultó herida en el distrito de Kiev de Donetsk como consecuencia del ataque.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*De la guerra de los drones a las trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial.*
De la guerra del siglo XXI, *con sus drones y satélites*, sus acciones de guerrillas con antitanques al hombro, su gran movilidad y sus ataques de precisión hemos retrocedido 100 años en Ucrania en tan solo un mes. En esta segunda fase de la guerra tras la derrota rusa en la primera hemos viajado a las imágenes de los *agujereados campos de batalla de 1916*, con cientos de muertos en cada bando cada 24 horas, igual que en la Gran Guerra. Si el arma de los primeros días de guerra fue el dron de origen turco Bayraktar y los antitanques Javelin, ahora *hemos regresado al cañón de toda la vida*.









De la guerra de los drones a las trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial


De la guerra del siglo XXI, con sus drones y satélites, sus acciones de guerrillas con antitanques al hombro, su gran movilidad y sus ataques de precisión hemos retrocedido 100...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no, no sólo dialectos del francés, también dialectos de todas las lenguas que se ven en este mapa. el fenómeno no fue sólo francés, el monolingüismo en lenguas regionales y dialectos fue la norma hasta hace un siglo, en toda europa. en parte todavía es así aunque sólo en españa las fablas locales tienen rango de lenguas cooficiales.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087560



A ver... a mi este asunto de las lenguas y de la procedencia de nuestros antepasados, me parece interesante de cojones, lo digo en serio (y lo he demostrado thankeandoos). Pero esto ya es demasiado. Así que si queréis seguir con la antropología y derivados, abrir un puto hilo. Por favor.


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

La ucraniofobia en Alemania
Nuestra lectora de Alemania vio una alfombra de "mi amigo Mikola" en la casa de su vecino. Resultó que estaban a la venta en Internet. La descripción del anuncio dice literalmente: "esta alfombra muestra quién no es bienvenido en esta casa".
"Literalmente, te muestra quién está siendo limpiado"
Enlace a uno de los anuncios. Teppich \"Mikola\"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _El mercenario ingles que ha pasado a mejor vida era un niñato_
> 
> El mercenario británico Jordan Gatley, liquidado por las fuerzas rusas el 10 de junio de 2022 cerca de Severodonetsk. En marzo de este año se dio de baja formalmente del ejército británico y al mismo tiempo se fue a Ucrania para servir como instructor de entrenamiento de armas de fuego en unidades especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
> 
> ...



Curioso: En marzo de este año se dio de baja formalmente del ejército británico .

Pues...si son pocos, quizás la paga compense, o eso creen. Como quieran seguir con ese cuento cuando sean muchos los necesarios a ver que hacen.

Les van a aplicar la ley como mercenarios si o si.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Te ha joio ehhhhh.pues ya sabes a joerse toca...malafollá.....


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Explosiones sobre la región de Belgorod: los misiles de defensa aérea alcanzan objetivos
Imágenes captadas por testigos presenciales









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mirkoxx (12 Jun 2022)

*El informe del MOD ucraniano dice que los rusos están "intentando atrincherarse" en Bogorodichnoye, lo que parece una confirmación de que está bajo control ruso.







Los primeros informes de las fuerzas rusas han entrado en Bogorodichnoye cerca de Slavyansk.


Rumores de que los rusos atravesaron el bosque y llegaron a Ivanikva y Adamivka.






"Las fuerzas rusas cruzaron el río Siversky Donets (en azul) y tomaron el control de Bohordychne, Pryshyb y Sydorove, que se encuentran al norte de Slavyansk. Se está librando una batalla en el bosque al norte de Krasnopilya". 




*


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1085330
> 
> 
> La entrega de M-270 MLRS alemanes a Ucrania se pospone hasta el invierno
> ...




Vaya excusa más tonta. Bastaría con enviar a Ucrania la munición adecuada. Los alemanes han visto las orejas al lobo...


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania advierte de que Rusia no ha renunciado a la conquista del país.*

La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania ha advertido este sábado de que Rusia no ha renunciado a la conquista total del país a pesar de que ahora se haya concentrado en la toma de la parte oriental y sur.

"Tenemos información confirmada de que los rusos tenían un plan para 120 días de guerra. Este plan se ajustará en función de los éxitos o de si son derrotados en el este de Ucrania, pero el objetivo de la llamada 'operación militar especial' anunciada por (Vladimir) Putin al inicio de la guerra no lo han logrado", ha explicado un portavoz de los servicios secretos ucranianos, Vadim Skibitski, citado por la agencia de noticias Ukrinform.

Skibitski ha alertado que Rusia cuenta con los recursos para mantener la guerra a largo plazo. "El enemigo está utilizando 103 batallones tácticos en territorio de Ucrania e implicados directamente. Otros 40 están en reserva", ha explicado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...611195911.html


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Por una parte:
> 
> 1- Sentencia, rápida, ejecución en *2025*
> 2-Abren el diálogo con *Rusia*
> ...



La estrategia de Moscú al respecto es muy inteligente. Se consigue como apuntas, obligarlos a reconocer las repúblicas, si es que quieren negociar sobre los condenados. Por otro lado, no se les ajusticia todavía, lo que evita que 'Occidente' les acuse de 'asesinarlos'. E igualmente queda manifiesto un doble mensaje para navegantes: 'si os pillan jugando a ser mercenarios incluso con pasaporte de conveniencia, os van a dejar tirados ante los lobos', y 'os usarán como mártires ante el público occidental, no esperéis que os salven'.

Está claro que 'legalmente' es injusto, por aquello del derecho a la defensa. Pero eso es solo por que las leyes están viciadas para convertir en correcto lo que no lo es. Y no por que diga que no se le debe permitir a alguien un juicio justo, es que ir matar gente o ayudar a ello para ganar un buen jornal, es ser un asesino a sueldo. Eso es un mercenario. 

Cualquiera puede intuir que si han conseguido pasaportes ucranianos, es para esquivar torticeramente la ley. Es para evitar ser juzgados como lo que son, asesinos a sueldo.


----------



## HDR (12 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Tu abuela tiene razón, imbecil. Tú no luchas por Ucrania, luchas por tu propia esclavitud, atontao.



Es lamentable lo de esta gente, me causan una sensación de vergüenza ajena bastante desagradable. Ya me tienen cansado, es como cuando ves al mismo subnormal cometiendo la misma subnormalidad por milmillonésima vez y ya no hace gracia.

Esta gente son unos valientes de órdago frente a viejas, y unos chulazos haciendo vídeos para el TokTok... Pero luego, cuando salen en otro tipo de vídeos, acompañados generalmente no ya de abuelas sino de una serie de cabrones venidos del este, entonces tienen una actitud totalmente contraria. Cabecita gacha, susurros, lágrimas, terror.

Lo que más rabia me da es eso, el fanfarroneo tiktokero que no sostienen a la hora de la verdad. Odio esa actitud, qué asco de gente, es que lo pisoteaba al hijoputa hasta convertirlo en un charco en el suelo, simplemente por eso.

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Usted es consciente de la vida que lleva? ¿tiene usted móvil?.



Es verdad, lo olvidaba, el magufismo y "laz fumijacioneh"...perdón, no volverá a ocurrir...


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La estrategia de Moscú al respecto es muy inteligente. Se consigue como apuntas, obligarlos a reconocer las repúblicas, si es que quieren negociar sobre los condenados. Por otro lado, no se les ajusticia todavía, lo que evita que 'Occidente' les acuse de 'asesinarlos'. E igualmente queda manifiesto un doble mensaje para navegantes: 'si os pillan jugando a ser mercenarios incluso con pasaporte de conveniencia, os van a dejar tirados ante los lobos', y 'os usarán como mártires ante el público occidental, no esperéis que os salven'.
> 
> Está claro que 'legalmente' es injusto, por aquello del derecho a la defensa. Pero eso es solo por que las leyes están viciadas para convertir en correcto lo que no lo es. Y no por que diga que no se le debe permitir a alguien un juicio justo, es que ir matar gente o ayudar a ello para ganar un buen jornal, es ser un asesino a sueldo. Eso es un mercenario.
> 
> Cualquiera puede intuir que si han conseguido pasaportes ucranianos, es para esquivar torticeramente la ley. Es para evitar ser juzgados como lo que son, asesinos a sueldo.



Les queda declarar el primer juicio inválido, seguir después, repetir con otra instancia, apelaciones y hasta indultos y... ¿en 2025 estará la justicia en las repúblicas operativa? Porque están todo el día con la bandera rusa, viene a reconstruir empresas de San Petesburgo, las escuelas llevarán un programa nuevo y ruso... casi, casi, las repúblicas les han delegado todos los departamentos del gobierno salvo seguridad ciudadana y... justicia.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

Banzai dijo:


> Rusia tiene una de las economías más liberalizadas del planeta. El estado prácticamente solo controla mediante empresas estatales el sector de hidrocarburos y materias primas. Lo demás es todo privado, en la década de los 90 se vendió toda la URSS, sanidad privada, pensiones mínimas, derechos laborales nulos, impuestos mucho más bajos que aqui. Un paraíso neoliberal. Autoritarios en lo político no digo que no sean, pero no sé de dónde sacas lo del intervencionismo economico porque hay mucho menos que en la UE. Parece que algunos seguís anclados en la década de los 80 y no os habéis enterado aún de que el muro cayó.



No realmente, es cierto que Rusia mantiene impuestos bajos, pero (como se está viendo ahora con el rublo) están interviniendo en toda la economía...o te crees que la "nueva empresa de McDonalds rusa" parte de una iniciativa completamente privada? y de ahí se pueden sacar miles de ejemplos

Por supuesto que no es la URSS, nos ha jodido, solo faltaba que un grupo de descerebrados volviesen a cometer la misma burrada


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Lo importante era pararles los pies a los nacionalistas ucranianos sicarios
> de Hezcidente.



Yo de los nacionalistas ucranianos no he hablado

He dicho lo que he dicho, era mentira que esta operación fuera contra ellos sino con el objetivo bien claro y calculado de hacerse con territorio...eso no es lo que dijeron

Si empiezas con mentiras.....no me pidas que me crea que eres nadie para "salvar a nadie de los malos malosos nazis".....


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Stoltenberg confía en el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN pese a los "legítimos recelos turcos"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha expresado este domingo su confianza en que se logrará el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia pese a los "legítimos recelos de Turquía" en su contra y ha calificado de "crucial" la próxima cumbre de Madrid, aunque no debe tomarse esa cita como un "último plazo".

"La cumbre de Madrid nunca ha sido considerada como el último plazo para completar la ratificación al ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia", ha ercalcado Stoltenberg, de visita de trabajo en Helsinki, en una comparecencia conjunta con el presidente del país, Sauli Niinistö.

Los recelos de Turquía contra ese ingreso "deben tomarse en serio" y la forma de superarlos es "sentarse a hablar", ha insistido el secretario general de la OTAN, al ser preguntado sobre el posible bloqueo de Ankara, que acusa a los países nórdicos de acoger a militantes del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK).


----------



## Casino (12 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Es lamentable lo de esta gente, me causan una sensación de vergüenza ajena bastante desagradable. Ya me tienen cansado, es como cuando ves al mismo subnormal cometiendo la misma subnormalidad por milmillonésima vez y ya no hace gracia.
> 
> Esta gente son unos valientes de órdago frente a viejas, y unos chulazos haciendo vídeos para el TokTok... Pero luego, cuando salen en otro tipo de vídeos, acompañados generalmente no ya de abuelas sino de una serie de cabrones venidos del este, entonces tienen una actitud totalmente contraria. Cabecita gacha, susurros, lágrimas, terror.
> 
> ...




¿Todavía en la etapa de la ira?, se le va a hacer largo el asunto.
Si quiere un consejo lonchafinista: compre pañuelos, cuando le hagan falta de verdad estarán más caros. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*El Ejército español despliega una batería de misiles Hawk en Polonia en un ejercicio aliado.*

Font:https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/501...rcicio-aliado/


----------



## NPI (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Veamos no se montan la tira de biolabs para ser capturados ni se dejan suficiente residuos en un central nuclear para crea 3 o 4 nukes.
> 
> La intención de Nuland y Biden era saquear toda Ucrania y sus recursos, aparte desestabilizar Rusia tanto en el frente militar como económico para ir desmembrándola.
> 
> ...



Ministra de Finanzas de Canadá, Secretario del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y Presidente del Consejo de Ministro de Italia = noviembre 2021


----------



## HDR (12 Jun 2022)

Casino dijo:


> ¿Todavía en la etapa de la ira?, se le va a hacer largo el asunto.
> Si quiere un consejo lonchafinista: compre pañuelos, cuando le hagan falta de verdad estarán más caros.
> 
> 
> GEROAM SLAVA!



¿Qué ira? Tú eres tonto colega. Mi ira está en tu imaginación. Lo que me provocáis es ascopena gorda, parece mentira pero los que gobiernan aquí son tan retrasados como vosotros, Occidente se hunde bajo vuestro vómito.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Jun 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Rusia han derribado tres aviones ucranianos de combate Su-25 cerca de #Donetsk y Járkov en el este de Ucrania durante un día. *



*
Parece que los aviones de combate les dura a los Ucranianos lo que tardan en despegar.*


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## ALCOY (12 Jun 2022)

Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
parece mentira que seáis unos come rabos rusos...

un rey, un zar o un imperio no son más que salteadores de caminos, a lo grande...
dan "protección", en el caso de los rusos como la mafia... Dan protección del daño que podrían causarle ellos mismos...

si no fuese por los anglos estaríamos bajo la bota rusa...

prefiero vivir en una sociedad con Libertad, disidencia aunque sea controlada o del espectro permitido, que en una sociedad con disidencia 0 y de régimen totalitario como la rusa...
algunos deberíais compraros un gps y saber en qué lado estamos...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Jun 2022)

Ucrania - 20220612 - #Svitlodarske , #Donetsk Oblast - Reportado alrededor de las 17.09 p. m., #Vuhlehirska ( #Uglegorskaya ) Central Térmica en llamas


----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Los nacionalistas han perdido tres depósitos de municiones cerca de Mykolayiv‼‼‼
Los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa han realizado ataques aéreos contra los depósitos de municiones y el equipo militar de los nacionalistas cerca de Mykolayiv.
Como resultado de los golpes precisos, los nacionalistas sufrieron grandes bajas en personal, perdieron dos tanques, ocho vehículos y tres depósitos de municiones.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Y lo dicen los rusos...

42.000 "desaparecidos" en la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Adriano II (12 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *El informe del MOD ucraniano dice que los rusos están "intentando atrincherarse" en Bogorodichnoye, lo que parece una confirmación de que está bajo control ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un zanx por la información aportada pero si no lo digo reviento

*Odio los mapas sin escala cuesta un huevo hacerse una idea de la situación*


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jun 2022)

Erdogan: No se puede confiar en Occidente

"Cuando preguntamos a Grecia para qué desplegáis las bases americanas, nos contestan: "contra Rusia". ¿Y qué ha hecho por Ucrania contra Rusia? Sus palabras están llenas de mentiras. No se puede confiar en Occidente, especialmente cuando se trata de sus políticas", dijo el presidente en una reunión con jóvenes turcos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ALCOY (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Erdogan: No se puede confiar en Occidente
> 
> "Cuando preguntamos a Grecia para qué desplegáis las bases americanas, nos contestan: "contra Rusia". ¿Y qué ha hecho por Ucrania contra Rusia? Sus palabras están llenas de mentiras. No se puede confiar en Occidente, especialmente cuando se trata de sus políticas", dijo el presidente en una reunión con jóvenes turcos.
> 
> ...






pues eso...
vete a vivir a Oriente...
y nos dejas de spamear con la mierda rusa...
que si Z, que si "desnazificar"...
y esto son los opresores que tuvieron a Hungría, Rumanía, Polonia, Albania, Yugoslavia, Bulgaria, Checoslovaquia, ESCLAVIZADOS durante 40 años por los rusos...
vuestros "héroes libertadores".


----------



## Octubrista (12 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Las Fuerzas Armadas de #Rusia han derribado tres aviones ucranianos de combate Su-25 cerca de #Donetsk y Járkov en el este de Ucrania durante un día. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final Ucrania hace el papel de chatarrería de trastos viejos del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia, que heredaron los países del este de Europa que entraron en la OTAN.

EEUU y GB se aseguran un buen negocio con la "renovación" del equipamiento de esos países, el negocio es redondo, aunque sea recolocándoles trastos occidentales de segunda mano.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania intenta mantener Azot mientras Rusia corta las vías de abastecimiento.*
El Ejército ucraniano resiste en la planta química de Azov con el fin de impedir la toma total de Severodonetsk y frenar el avance de las tropas rusas en el Donbás, mientras estas cortan las vías de abastecimiento y repliegue de los defensores de la urbe.

"Azot no está bloqueado. Se está combatiendo en las calles de las cercanías de la planta", afirmó el jefe de la administración militar de Lugansk, Serhiy Gaidai, que ha negado en varias ocasiones las declaraciones de las fuerzas prorrusas, que aseguran haber acorralado a los defensores en el combinado químico.

Varios canales prorrusos en Telegram *informaron de la voladura del puente Proletarski* que enlazaba Severodonetsk con Lisichansk, lo cual por un lado impide el abastecimiento de los defensores de Azot, pero por el otro dificulta el avance ruso a Lisichansk. En la foto difundida tanto por los prorrusos como por la agencia ucraniana UNIAN se observa el puente derrumbado y varios tanques y blindados destruidos a cada lado.

Gaidai confirmó la voladura del puente, y alertó que el Ejército ruso comenzó a bombardear para cortar los suministros ucranianos y su posible retirada, informa Efe.

Además, avanzó que previsiblemente las tropas rusas van a intensificar sus ataques para tomar la ciudad a lo largo de este domingo o el lunes.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Factoría Alchevsk en Lugansk y puerto de Mariupol.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Objetivo: Lysychansk


----------



## Iskra (12 Jun 2022)

Un pequeño resumen de estos meses.

*Donbass: operación liberación.*
La operación militar especial de Rusia en Donbass se está desarrollando en conformidad con los planteamientos y objetivos iniciales rusos: liberar al país vecino de los nazis evitando a toda costa provocar víctimas civiles. Por otro lado, la provisión de armamento y apoyo logístico de Occidente al Ejército ucraniano y una fuerte propaganda antirrusa han generado una preocupante distorsión militar y política del conflicto. A pesar de las injerencias, el ejército ruso continúa su misión.








Donbass: operación liberación


La operación militar especial de Rusia en Donbass se está desarrollando en conformidad con los planteamientos y objetivos iniciales rusos: liberar al país vecino de los nazis evitando a toda costa provocar víctimas civiles. Por otro lado, la provisión de armamento y apoyo logístico de Occidente...




diario-octubre.com


----------



## El Mercader (12 Jun 2022)

Acojonante:





__





Zelensky pide apoyo internacional para Taiwán antes de que China ataque


El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, pidió el sábado apoyo a los países asiáticos para rechazar la invasión rusa y afirmó que la comunidad internacional debe ayudar a Taiwán a resistir la agresión china antes de que Pekín ataque la isla-democracia que reclama como su propia provincia...




www.burbuja.info





El Pennnywise debe de haberle prometido más juguetes.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Al final Ucrania hace el papel de chatarrería de trastos viejos del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia, que heredaron los países del este de Europa que entraron en la OTAN.
> 
> EEUU y GB se aseguran un buen negocio con la "renovación" del equipamiento de esos países, el negocio es redondo, aunque sea recolocándoles trastos occidentales de segunda mano.



Y unos cuantos, o más bien unos muchos, pierden la vida, sus hijos, sus padres o sus maridos.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> menos mal que en el norte del continente los europeos no fueron nefastos ni retrógrados ni genocidas!!



Porque me parece que ahí llegaron los inglese, holandeses


Mabuse dijo:


> Fueron los criollos mestizos quienes se cepillaron a los indios para lamerle bien el ojete a los ingleses.




Nop.... *fueron los conquistadores españoles...* encabezados por hernán cortés... donde la mayoría de su gente lo conformaban expresidiarios... los que cometieron genocidio en américa... El que tu quieras quieras blanquear los hechos... solo nos dice lo empinado e imparcial que eres...


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Kadirov bajo ataque




Suma y sigue


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Acabo de desmoleculizar al Alcoy.

No tengo el escroto pa´bocinazos un domingo por la tarde.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



gilipollas al ijnore


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ese territorio ¿son islas kuriles? ¿Están en disputas también con Japón?Porque cerquita están un montón.



Está al lado del Mar Negro: Uglegorskii · Óblast de Rostov, Rusia, 347070


----------



## Peineto (12 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las tropas rusas toman otro bastión en Vrubovka: la limpieza continúa
> 
> Además del equipo básico ucraniano, en las posiciones abandonadas por el ejército ucraniano se encontraron ametralladoras "Maxim" y "Degtyaryov" de 1944. La ametralladora Maksim tenía el percutor desgastado, no se sabe por qué la llevaban...
> 
> ...




Voilá.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=48.746680850643976,38.37492864963814&z=14


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

La gran liberación de Ucrania de manos de los nazis sin tocar infraestructura civil de la que tanto cacarean los prorrusos.

Y se seguirán preguntando extrañados por qué toda Ucrania está luchando contra ellos en vez de haberles recibido con flores.


----------



## Iskra (12 Jun 2022)

Axiom Space pagó en rublos a Roscosmos por el vuelo de un astronauta de la NASA


Mark Vande Hei volvió a la Tierra desde la Estación Espacial Internacional a bordo de la nave rusa Soyuz MS-19 a finales de marzo.




diario-octubre.com




Esta noticia del pago en rublos tiene mucha más miga de la que parece, como sabrá la mayoría de los participantes del hilo. Supongo que no sea el caso del último indigente mental que se nos ha (brevemente) unido. Buen invento el ignore. La verdad es que suelen ser divertidos, pero no hay tiempo para la comedia puesto que los profesionales de la misma (como la marioneta ukropresidente ) ya los tenemos en primera línea.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2022)

Banzai dijo:


> Rusia tiene una de las economías más liberalizadas del planeta. El estado prácticamente solo controla mediante empresas estatales el sector de hidrocarburos y materias primas. Lo demás es todo privado, en la década de los 90 se vendió toda la URSS, sanidad privada, pensiones mínimas, derechos laborales nulos, impuestos mucho más bajos que aqui. Un paraíso neoliberal. Autoritarios en lo político no digo que no sean, pero no sé de dónde sacas lo del intervencionismo economico porque hay mucho menos que en la UE. Parece que algunos seguís anclados en la década de los 80 y no os habéis enterado aún de que el muro cayó.



Estoy de acuerdo, aunque en el tema laboral que comentas, no.
El mayor derecho laboral es pagarle solo un 13% o un 15%, dependiendo del salario, al Estado.
Eso vale más que cualquier patraña del Estatuto de los Trabajadores de Hispañistán.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arnaldo Romero (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia amenaza a Japón con retirarle su cuota pesquera frente a las islas Kuriles por impago.*
> 
> Las autoridades de Rusia han amenazado este viernes al Gobierno japonés con retirarle su cuota pesquera frente a las islas Kuriles, conocidas en Japón como Territorios del Norte, tras la suspensión del acuerdo en materia pesquera por impago.
> 
> ...




Hombre, ha sido Japón quien se niega a pagar una deuda .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Porque me parece que ahí llegaron los inglese, holandeses
> 
> 
> 
> Nop.... *fueron los conquistadores españoles...* encabezados por hernán cortés... donde la mayoría de su gente lo conformaban expresidiarios... los que cometieron genocidio en américa... El que tu quieras quieras blanquear los hechos... solo no dice lo empinado e imparcial que eres...



Deje de empinar el codo mientras florea. Psicópata de mierda.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

India saca partido de las sanciones a Rusia: le compra petróleo barato y lo revende refinado y más caro a Europa. India recibe unos 600.000 barriles diarios de Rusia, frente a los 90.000 del año pasado. La maniobra encarece el precio que pagan los europeos por el combustible procedente del país asiático. 

El Mundo.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (12 Jun 2022)

‼‍☠ Secretario General de la OTAN Stoltenberg: La paz en Ucrania es posible, pero la pregunta es qué territorios ella misma está dispuesta a ceder por ello. Por lo tanto, la Alianza ayuda a Kiev para que "pague el precio más bajo".

¿Pero no estaban ayudando a Kiev para que gane?
¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Iskra (12 Jun 2022)

Ka-52 trabajánsose al ukro. Con vídeo censurado dentro.








Russian Ka-52 attack helicopters work to destroy enemy strongholds


The Russian Ministry of Defense has published footage of the work of the Ka-52 attack helicopter crews in destroying the enemy strongholds. We would like to remind you that the goal of the Russian special operation is to demilitarize and denationalize the neighbouring state and liberate people...




en.news-front.info




===================================================
Su-35S en las mismas labores.








Combat work of Su-35S fighter pilots in performance of tasks to destroy military infrastructure Ukrainian Armed Forces


The combat work of Su-35S fighter pilots in the performance of tasks to destroy the military infrastructure of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. The footage is provided by the Russian Ministry of Defense. On February 24, Russia started a special operation to denazify and demilitarize Ukraine. Objects...




en.news-front.info


----------



## dabuti (12 Jun 2022)

El deporte ruso se harta de los vetos: "En 7 años no estuve en 4 competiciones sin nada en mi contra"


Maria Lasitskene alza la voz por lo que están viviendo muchos deportistas rusos que están lejos del dopaje y que no apoyan la guerra con Ucrania.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (12 Jun 2022)

*Frente de batalla al norte de Sláviansk (por confirmar):*

-Rusia, supuestamente, controla la línea Bohorodychne-Sydorove-Pryshyb después de cruzar el Seversky Donets (línea roja).

-Distancias a Slaviansk; Bohorodychne (24 kms.), Sydorove (19 kms.) y Prysyb (29kms.).

-Desde Pryshyb se plantearía asaltar las posiciones forestales muy fortificadas del Ejercito ucraniano en el Parque Nacional Sviati Hory.

-Las fuerzas rusas avanzarían sobre Majaky, a 15 kms. de Slaviansk, desde Sydorove.

-Se reportan bombardeos y enfrentamientos entre tropas ruso/milicias contra el Ejército de Kiev en Krasnopillya (22 kms.) y Dolina (23 kms.) (circulo en negro). Se cortaría la vital carretera E40 hacia el Este de Slaviansk.

-Las tropas rusas, de forma preliminar, atravesaron la densa zona forestal entre Ivanivka (27 kms.) y Adamivka (20 kms.) (flecha azul), tomando las posiciones ucranianas e iniciando sus avances contra las localidades ya mencionadas y zonas aledañas. Se busca envolver el Oeste de Slaviansk.

-Si todo se confirma, *Rusia buscaría un cerco del Oeste, Norte y Este de Slaviansk. Tampoco se descarta que continúen avanzando por el oeste para bajar hacia Kramatorsk.






Disculpen; todo realizado por mí y algo apresurado. *


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Deje de empinar el codo mientras florea. Psicópata de mierda.




*Jaja veo que te duele saber otras versiones...* Ahi te ves.... con psicópatas como tu es perder el tiempo... pd: mierda la que le sacó a tu m@m@... _ jaja_


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Porque me parece que ahí llegaron los inglese, holandeses
> 
> 
> 
> Nop.... *fueron los conquistadores españoles...* encabezados por hernán cortés... donde la mayoría de su gente lo conformaban expresidiarios... los que cometieron genocidio en américa... El que tu quieras quieras blanquear los hechos... solo no dice lo empinado e imparcial que eres...



Que manía hay de juzgar hechos del pasado con la perspectiva moral actual. Genocidios los hubo en todos los continentes durante todos los siglos, durante la formación de reinos e imperios y, en lugares, a donde los europeos ni habíamos llegado.
Luego están los nuestros: los romanos, las cruzadas, la conquista de América, el genocidio indio de EEUU y Canadá, las colonias francesas, belgas o inglesas, por citar algunos, los vikingos, los musulmanes en su expansión y así se podrían seguir haciendo cientos de ejemplos. Fuera de Europa, los hunos, los chinos, los reinos de la India, los reinos de África que existieron entre los siglos XiV y XVIII... Comparados con muchos de estos, los españoles hasta fuimos de los más suaves, porque lo que llevamos fueron enfermedades para los cuales los indios no estaban preparados, aparte de las matanzas.


----------



## kelden (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y lo dicen los rusos...
> 
> 42.000 "desaparecidos" en la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087967



Te traduzco: el kremlin recibe casi 42.000 denuncias *por la desaparición de soldados ucranianos*


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

La fama de nuestro niño soldado preferido, Alyosha, sigue en aumento










y ahora no solo tiene su propia marca de chocolates















hay que sumarle la última novedad. Desconozco el tipo de producto.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Jaja veo que te duele saber otras versiones...* Ahi te ves.... con psicópatas como tu es perder el tiempo... pd: mierda la que le sacó a tu m@m@... _ jaja_



Me jode que defienda usted asesinos comprobados. Que jalee la versión de sádicos sin compasión y sus descendientes, que orgullosos de las gestas de sus mierdas de antepasados siguen masacrando a miles sólo por el hecho de no se de su grupito chachiguay. Ya hace tiempo que les han pillado, pero siguen convencidos de que se saldrán otra vez con la suya. Y mientras esperan la oportunidad esatán llenando mi país y mi tierra con su inmunda presencia, protestando en las calles cada vez que un acto justo acaece e invirtiendo en empresas que me tienen frito a llamadas a la hora de la siesta.

Espero impaciente el momento en que se enfrenten a la realidad y se les quede el pasmo grabado para siempre en la cara.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Más fuego indirecto ucraniano golpeó un punto logístico ruso, destruyendo varios camiones de transporte.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Que manía hay de juzgar hechos del pasado con la perspectiva moral actual. Genocidios los hubo en todos los continentes durante todos los siglos, durante la formación de reinos e imperios y, en lugares, a donde los europeos ni habíamos llegado.
> Luego están los nuestros: los romanos, las cruzadas, la conquista de América, el genocidio indio de EEUU y Canadá, las colonias francesas, belgas o inglesas, por citar algunos, los vikingos, los musulmanes en su expansión y así se podrían seguir haciendo cientos de ejemplos. Fuera de Europa, los hunos, los chinos, los reinos de la India, los reinos de África que existieron entre los siglos XiV y XVIII... Comparados con muchos de estos, los españoles hasta fuimos de los más suaves, porque lo que llevamos fueron enfermedades para los cuales los indios no estaban preparados, aparte de las matanzas.



Lo que ocurrió en Venezuela, Colombia, Agentina, Chile y Uruguay fue premeditado. No fue un acto de guerrra o conquista, fue un exterminio planificado y rentable, los cojones de fueguinos se vendían como llaveros a las damas de alta alcurnia, y los labios mayores de sus mujeres acompañaban el conjunto. Esa es la clase de gente que el cacho de mierda ese defiende.


----------



## Peineto (12 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> algunos deberíais compraros un gps y saber en qué lado estamos...



Del lado del Sanhedrín Financiero Internacional y sus grandes sa cerdo tes, Rothschild, Rockefeller, Soros, Schwab, y demás salteadores internacionales. Ese es gtu puto lado, gilipollas. Y ahora al ignore por anal fabeto.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Que manía hay de juzgar hechos del pasado con la perspectiva moral actual. Genocidios los hubo en todos los continentes durante todos los siglos, durante la formación de reinos e imperios y, en lugares, a donde los europeos ni habíamos llegado.
> Luego están los nuestros: los romanos, las cruzadas, la conquista de América, el genocidio indio de EEUU y Canadá, las colonias francesas, belgas o inglesas, por citar algunos, los vikingos, los musulmanes en su expansión y así se podrían seguir haciendo cientos de ejemplos. Fuera de Europa, los hunos, los chinos, los reinos de la India, los reinos de África que existieron entre los siglos XiV y XVIII... Comparados con muchos de estos, los españoles hasta fuimos de los más suaves, porque lo que llevamos fueron enfermedades para los cuales los indios no estaban preparados, aparte de las matanzas.




*"...aparte de las matanzas..."* 

_Ja..._ no mas palabras su señoría....


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

La nueva marca rusa sustituta del McDonalds ha abierto hoy el primer restaurante, tras la reconversión que están realizando, en la plaza Puskinskaya al mediodía de hoy en Moscú.












Russian successor to McDonalds opens first restaurant in Moscow - singularinsanity


Three months after McDonald's suspended operations in Russia, hundreds of people gathered at its famous old establishment in Moscow's Pushkin Square on Sunday




singularinsanity.com



















Y esto en Luhansk:
_
In Luhansk a "renovated" restaurant opened in place of McDonald's. It's called McDuck (McDonald's slang name) with a Disney duck logo, and on the menu, you can see BikMak (yes, with a K).






_


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Así es la declaración de un secretario general de la OTAN 
que admite que Ucrania está perdiendo, está perdiendo sin remisión...



*Secretario General de la OTAN: La paz en Ucrania es posible, pero la pregunta*
_* es qué territorios ella misma está dispuesta a ceder para esto. Por lo tanto, 
la Alianza ayuda a Kiev a "pagar el precio más bajo" 
"La paz en Ucrania es posible. La pregunta es cuál será su precio. Cuánto territorio,
libertad y democracia estamos dispuestos a pagar por esta paz. La OTAN tiene
la intención de ayudar a Ucrania a darle la posición más fuerte en la mesa 
de negociaciones con Rusia, que debería poner fin a los combates"
Stoltenberg agregó que el ejército de la OTAN no participa en operaciones militares, *_
*y la propia Alianza se opone a la propagación del conflicto fuera del país.*

OOOO, SÍ, HACEN JEANS, HAY MUCHOS SOLDADOS POLACOS ALLÍ


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Que mal asunto será en un futuro estas adaptaciones de los drones comerciales.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Venezuela, Colombia, Agentina, Chile y Uruguay fue premeditado. No fue un acto de guerrra o conquista, fue un exterminio planificado y rentable, los cojones de fueguinos se vendían como llaveros a las damas de alta alcurnia, y los labios mayores de sus mujeres acompañaban el conjunto. Esa es la clase de gente que el cacho de mierda ese defiende.




Repitelo hasta que te lo creas... _jaja_


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió en Venezuela, Colombia, Agentina, Chile y Uruguay fue premeditado. No fue un acto de guerrra o conquista, fue un exterminio planificado y rentable, los cojones de fueguinos se vendían como llaveros a las damas de alta alcurnia, y los labios mayores de sus mujeres acompañaban el conjunto. Esa es la clase de gente que el cacho de mierda ese defiende.



Estoy de acuerdo que es indefendible, y no busco que sea una disculpa, pero salvajadas se hicieron con la creación de nuevos imperios y conquistas. Dime un par de ellos que no haya hecho escabechinas. 
También los indios sudamericanos entre ellos se hacían auténticas barbaridades como la sacrificar a ver si llovía. Y no es un guión de una peli. En serio, nadie está libre de pecado


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Más fotos del de Moscú































*Enlace con 32 fotografías: *








Welcome to McDonaldski! Russian fast food rip-off opens to long lines


Queues became crowds as Russians gathered to have a bite of the 'Grandee' at 'Tasty and that's it' - the Big Mac substitute at Moscow's ersatz McDonald's, which opened this morning




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Abstenuto (12 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Putin=asesino de niños



Hasta nuncaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La nueva marca rusa sustituta del McDonalds ha abierto hoy el primer restaurante, tras la reconversión que están realizando, en la plaza Puskinskaya al mediodía de hoy en Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la sede de McDonalds (Chicago) los directivos se deben estar acordando de la familia de Biden. Creo que en los baños de la sede hay una foto de Biden en cada urinario.
Mira tú, si los rusos de rebote crean una multinacional de la comida basura, ya sería la coña.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que es indefendible, y no busco que sea una disculpa, pero salvajadas se hicieron con la creación de nuevos imperios y conquistas. Dime un par de ellos que no haya hecho escabechinas.
> También los indios sudamericanos entre ellos se hacían auténticas barbaridades como la sacrificar a ver si llovía. Y no es un guión de una peli. En serio, nadie está libre de pecado



Ese canalla pretende confundir algo habitual, éticamente reprobable pero moralmente aceptable en la época, con un crimen que ya en la época era grave para disculpar a sus amitos, limpiar su conciencia y justificar todos sus actos de de vasallaje y miseria.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> India saca partido de las sanciones a Rusia: le compra petróleo barato y lo revende refinado y más caro a Europa. India recibe unos 600.000 barriles diarios de Rusia, frente a los 90.000 del año pasado. La maniobra encarece el precio que pagan los europeos por el combustible procedente del país asiático.
> 
> El Mundo.



Nos sancionamos a nosotros mismos con alegria y devoción .. Si es que no se puede ser más gilipollas que el Borrell y la Von Der Leyen .. Ahora que se dice cuando compramos petroleo indio, jodete Putin o como??? Y esperate porque el culebron Argelia puede que no haya acabado y esto sólo sea una tregua ... No ha sentado muy bien la apelación a la UE.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

En eso estamos de acuerdo, Sánchez donde pisa no vuelve a crecer la hierba, hay políticos malos y luego esta Sánchez, que inutilidad por dios.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Gracias por lo del mote. Mirando el asunto comprendo mejor las motivaciones del interfecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahora veo por que estas tan empinado a los gUSAnos... todo te lo basas en la siempre tendenciosa "wikipedia..." ni como ayudarte...


----------



## Expected (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> India saca partido de las sanciones a Rusia: le compra petróleo barato y lo revende refinado y más caro a Europa. India recibe unos 600.000 barriles diarios de Rusia, frente a los 90.000 del año pasado. La maniobra encarece el precio que pagan los europeos por el combustible procedente del país asiático.
> 
> El Mundo.



Business is business...Aquí...en Usa y en la India. O porque sean indios...son gilipollas. Si yo pudiera comprar tambien barriles y venderselos un 40% más caros a Antonia al día siguiente...lo haría sin dudarlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No realmente, es cierto que Rusia mantiene impuestos bajos, pero (como se está viendo ahora con el rublo) están interviniendo en toda la economía...o te crees que la "nueva empresa de McDonalds rusa" parte de una iniciativa completamente privada? y de ahí se pueden sacar miles de ejemplos
> 
> Por supuesto que no es la URSS, nos ha jodido, solo faltaba que un grupo de descerebrados volviesen a cometer la misma burrada



@alfonbass he pasado de discutir contigo por que eres ere que erre, crees que por spamear a mensajes como rejón vas a tener razón.

Veamos la función de cualquier banco central es intervenir la economía a través del dinero en circulación, sea el fiduciario como el creado a través de prestamos subiendo o bajando intereses, retirando masa monetaria, etc.

Cualquier economía en el mundo, incluso la más anarco-capitalista que puedas manejar necesita que alguien controle el dinero, sino ya sabes la solución trueque, metales preciosos (una forma de pre-moneda) o una impresora en casa y que alguien te acepte el dinero.

Se que mis argumentos no te van a convencer, no contestare a replica alguna, para no ensuciar el hilo con discusiones estériles.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

Parece que se va entrando en la necesidad perentoria de "negociar" desde las cancillerías occidentales.
Aunque me parece raro que Rusia, a estas alturas, esté pensando en negociación hasta que Ucrania
se haya derrumbado definitivamente o que se integre en la esfera económica de Rusia 

Ahora mismo, Rusia no ve ganancia alguna con negociaciones. Las relaciones con el Occidente imperial
ya están mas que finiquitadas muertas y ya no será lo mismo. Así que, ¿por qué no esperar hasta que toda
la Ucrania haya dejado de guerrear y puedan iniciarse, esa vez si, las verdaderas sobre la seguridad mutua
que se propusieron en Diciembre?


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta ingenua para los expertos de este foro ¿en esta guerra no se contagia nadie de covid?


----------



## kasperle1966 (12 Jun 2022)

*¿Quién está bombardeando Donetsk?*







A la pregunta de quién está bombardeando Donetsk. 
Kachur Roman Vladimirovich, nativo de Sumy, coronel, comandante de la 55.a brigada de artillería separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. De 2014 a 2018, estuvo al mando de la artillería de la 81.ª Brigada Aerotransportada, que operó en dirección a Donetsk y también bombardeó Donetsk (distritos de Petrovsky y Kyiv). 

La brigada está armada con equipo militar extranjero, incluidos cañones autopropulsados "César" de 155 mm y obuses remolcados M777, que se han utilizado para bombardear Donetsk en las últimas semanas. En los últimos días ha estado utilizando, entre otras cosas, munición con mecha remota en zonas residenciales. 

Así que esta es una de las figuras que lleva a cabo directamente la ejecución de órdenes criminales relacionadas con el bombardeo terrorista de Donetsk. 

*Кто обстреливает Донецк*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Más fotos del de Moscú
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son increíbles estos rusos ¿qué no podrán hacer? acaban de conseguir que comer comida basura ¡sea un acto patriótico! 

Pero vale, de vez en cuando (y solo si es de vez en cuando) está fantástico comer así. Y sí, es una triple y buena reacción. Por un lado aprovechan un nicho de mercado, mantienen los puestos de los trabajadores, y por otra les dan en los morros a los anglosajones con sus manipulaciones. Un win-win de libro. Y los muy imbéciles de los yankilandios les han hecho gratis la mitad de la propaganda para el negocio.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

No mejoraría nada ! Todo lo contrario!


----------



## Evangelion (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La nueva marca rusa sustituta del McDonalds ha abierto hoy el primer restaurante, tras la reconversión que están realizando, en la plaza Puskinskaya al mediodía de hoy en Moscú.



¿Tiene un movil apple y una camiseta adidas?


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que se va entrando en la necesidad perentoria de "negociar" desde las cancillerías occidentales.
> Aunque me parece raro que Rusia, a estas alturas, esté pensando en negociación hasta que Ucrania
> se haya derrumbado definitivamente o que se integre en la esfera económica de Rusia
> 
> ...



Hombre, Rusia lleva desde el 2014 (al menos) comprobando indubitablemente que negociar con Occidente es totalmente estéril y frustrante. Es más, yo diría que si han seguido haciéndolo, es para poder mantener el discurso de 'nosotros siempre estuvimos dispuestos a negociar', lo que por otra parte es totalmente cierto.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Un eurodiputado sugiere "regalar" a Ucrania ojivas nucleares para que pueda defender su soberanía. 

Fuente RT


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jun 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Tiene un movil apple y una camiseta adidas?



Sí, fabricados en China. La globalización le llaman. O algo así.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Curioso: En marzo de este año se dio de baja formalmente del ejército británico .
> 
> Pues...si son pocos, quizás la paga compense, o eso creen. Como quieran seguir con ese cuento cuando sean muchos los necesarios a ver que hacen.
> 
> Les van a aplicar la ley como mercenarios si o si.



Imagino que les envían como instructores, recopiladores de información a pie de batalla y como informadores sobre el comportamiento en combate del material entregado pero previa baja en el ejército británico.

"_Si te cogen, nosotros no sabemos nada de lo que haces en Ucrania_"


----------



## mazuste (12 Jun 2022)

La derrota en Ucrania entre otras cosas, acelerará la sentencia de muerte para la OTAN.
Es impepinable, porque la OTAN - como tal- nunca aceptará rendirse. Así que, cerrará
el tenderete cuando estados miembros individuales de la OTAN se alejen, precipitando 
el final de la OTAN. Que, al mismo tiempo, podría suceder el colapso de la UE ¿Lejos?
No tanto.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nos sancionamos a nosotros mismos con alegria y devoción .. Si es que no se puede ser más gilipollas que el Borrell y la Von Der Leyen .. Ahora que se dice cuando compramos petroleo indio, jodete Putin o como??? Y esperate porque el culebron Argelia puede que no haya acabado y esto sólo sea una tregua ... No ha sentado muy bien la apelación a la UE.



Lo dicho, el Borrell y sus amos se creyeron que esta Rusia seguía siendo la misma destrozada por 25 años de neo-liberalismo, y ahora están descubriendo que no es así.

Estos pensaban que en cuanto empezaran las sanciones los oligarcas mafiosos, cómplices de occidente y totalmente infiltrados por la Mafia de Nueva York, Londres, o Chicago, iban a colgar a Putin, pero resulta que los colgados están siendo ellos.

En la España del siglo XII ya Ramiro II *El Monje *(¿casualidad?) nos dejó una lección similar.

Campana de Huesca


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> En la sede de McDonalds (Chicago) los directivos se deben estar acordando de la familia de Biden. Creo que en los baños de la sede hay una foto de Biden en cada urinario.
> Mira tú, si los rusos de rebote crean una multinacional de la comida basura, ya sería la coña.





Loignorito dijo:


> Son increíbles estos rusos ¿qué no podrán hacer? acaban de conseguir que comer comida basura ¡sea un acto patriótico!
> 
> Pero vale, de vez en cuando (y solo si es de vez en cuando) está fantástico comer así. Y sí, es una triple y buena reacción. Por un lado aprovechan un nicho de mercado, mantienen los puestos de los trabajadores, y por otra les dan en los morros a los anglosajones con sus manipulaciones. Un win-win de libro. Y los muy imbéciles de los yankilandios les han hecho gratis la mitad de la propaganda para el negocio.



Lo de cerrar todos los McDonalds ha sido un despropósito de tal embergadura que yo creo que fueron obligados a ello por el deep state, y a punta de pistola. A ningún directivo en su sano juicio se le ocurriría tal locura. Chapar 850 establecimientos de golpe que dan beneficios por meras cuestiones políticas. Esa gente solo entiende de números no de política.


----------



## raptors (12 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zelenski calentando en la banda...




*Esta mal... * pero es gratificante ver como tratan a este empinado gUSAno...


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jun 2022)

Hace dos semanas que no paso por esta cueva de orcos, ya se ha hecho la bolsa del donbas o no?


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Próximamente es su gasolinera habitual.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

El problema para Ucrania ha sido creer en la palabra y actos de impresentables e indecentes como Macron, Merkel, Biden y como no de su Sanchidad. 

Pero solo con el apoyo de Polonia, UK, Chequia, países Bálticos os lo van a hacer pagar muy caro


----------



## arriondas (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo de cerrar todos los McDonalds ha sido un despropósito de tal embergadura que yo creo que fueron obligados a ellos por el deep state. A ningún directivo en su sano juicio se le ocurriría tal locura. Chapar 850 establecimientos de golpe que dan beneficios por meras cuestiones políticas. Esa gente solo entiende de números no de política.



Habrán amenazado a más de uno con sacar mierda de debajo de la alfombra. Mierda de todo tipo, desde corruptelas hasta...


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo de cerrar todos los McDonalds ha sido un despropósito de tal embergadura que yo creo que fueron obligados a ellos por el deep state. A ningún directivo en su sano juicio se le ocurriría tal locura. Chapar 850 establecimientos de golpe que dan beneficios por meras cuestiones políticas. Esa gente solo entiende de números no de política.



No te digo que no, pero no debemos olvidar que la afluencia a esos establecimientos dadas las circunstancias, debería estar flaqueando considerablemente, puesto que cualquier ruso se sentiría un traidor gastando su dinero en una multinacional yanki, visto lo que están haciendo, así que igual los números también tienen que ver. Igualmente, es más que posible que los directivos del McDonalds se estén cagando en la puta madre (y que me perdone la Sra.) del presidente Biden y su gabinete. Entero.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2022)

Es curioso que nadie comente esta entrevista, porque hay bastante información interesante.

Aunque sea la de un oficial del bando ruso, no se dedica a hacer propaganda y no se le percibe singularmente fanático. Es simplemente un nacionalista convencido. De hecho este no termina la guerra. No me da la impresión que sea el perfil que Putin busca para el nuevo estado ruso-ucraniano. Si a este no lo apiolan los ucras, lo liquidarán los ruskis de manera disimulada.

Aunque hay algunas contradicciones que igual no son tales sin la traducción. Por un lado habla de sus hermanos eslavos y ucranianos, su hostilidad se concentra contra el Occidente progre, contra los partidos "democráticos". Pero por otro da a entender que no hace prisioneros....
Resulta algo extraño.

Es una mezcla de populismo obrerista, nacionalismo novorruso y tradicionalismo reaccionario. Muy curioso. De hecho seguro que considera que lucha contra los fascista, pero realmente su perfil ideológico es muy similar al de un Mussolini.

Me ha caído bien. Es un tipo directo, no hay el menor rastro de politiqueo en lo que dice, no quiere quedar bien. Si alguien le cae mal lo suelta abiertamente incluso si es de su bando. Parece un tipo de otra época.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

Meter.meter...la que le meto a tu PM......GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Imagino que les envían como instructores, recopiladores de información a pie de batalla y como informadores sobre el comportamiento en combate del material entregado pero previa baja en el ejército británico.
> 
> "_Si te cogen, nosotros no sabemos nada de lo que haces en Ucrania_"



Pues cuantas casualidades para ser instructor, instruye cerca o en combate porque si es instructor solo lo pueden matar si encuentran el campamento y les tiran bombas ¿pero capturar?

Y los otros trabajos pues yo no he estado en el ejército pero ni creo que se hagan tan cerca ni que los hagan jovencitos como uno de los que vimos ayer.

Un soldado dudo que deje saber lo que significa "_Si te cogen, nosotros no sabemos nada de lo que haces en Ucrania_" y que ha recibido la retribución. Si le engañaron, no estuvo atento en alguna lección. Espero que no hubiera presiones, pero entre muchos siempre hay osados o con cierta afinidad.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Tiene un movil apple y una camiseta adidas?



Falsificaciones


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Lo de cerrar todos los McDonalds ha sido un despropósito de tal embergadura que yo creo que fueron obligados a ellos por el deep state. A ningún directivo en su sano juicio se le ocurriría tal locura. Chapar 850 establecimientos de golpe que dan beneficios por meras cuestiones políticas. Esa gente solo entiende de números no de política.



Pero es que es evidente que ha sido una orden, a mcdonalds se la suda quién gobierne y lo que hagan ¿se ha cerrado algún Mcdonalds en Arabia Saudí o Israel?

Hay mcdonalds en Venezuela, y el día que les dejen abren en Cuba y hasta en Korea del Norte.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

El de los balones inflables de Nivea ensayando para este verano


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

Bruselas ve la mano de Rusia tras las presiones de Argelia contra España


El ministro de Exteriores argelino, Ramtane Lamamra (derecha), recibe a su homólogo ruso, Sergey Lavrov, para un encuentro en Argel el pasado mes de mayo.Sputnik via AFP Bruselas cree que detrás de las medidas adoptadas por Argelia contra España en los últimos días ―la anunciada, y luego...




rbdnoticias.com





Sí claro, fue Rusia la que obligó a España a cagarse en la puerta de Argelia, y de paso le dijo que se la chupara bien profundo al hermano Mohamed VI


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, aunque en el tema laboral que comentas, no.
> El mayor derecho laboral es pagarle solo un 13% o un 15%, dependiendo del salario, al Estado.
> Eso vale más que cualquier patraña del Estatuto de los Trabajadores de Hispañistán.



¿Es la sanidad realmente privada? ¿Y la educación?
Si algo muy bueno tenían los países comunistas era la educación y su fácil acceso a estudios superiores.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hace dos semanas que no paso por esta cueva de orcos, ya se ha hecho la bolsa del donbas o no?



Dos semanas, a mil muertos al día...más que una bolsa, con un sobre será suficiente.


----------



## Caracalla (12 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Porque me parece que ahí llegaron los inglese, holandeses
> 
> 
> 
> Nop.... *fueron los conquistadores españoles...* encabezados por hernán cortés... donde la mayoría de su gente lo conformaban expresidiarios... los que cometieron genocidio en américa... El que tu quieras quieras blanquear los hechos... solo no dice lo empinado e imparcial que eres...



Eso es totalmente falso y además es imposible. Si España se impuso en America fue gracias a todas las tribus que vivían oprimidas por otras tirbus de salvajes como los hijos de puta de los Aztecas por poner un ejemplo. Esas tribus vieron en España y SOBRETODO en el Cristianismo un futuro mucho mejor y una sociedad más humana. Sin duda fue un enorme acierto por su parte. Al final gentuza que arrancaba el corazón de niñas para satisfacer a sus "Sádicos Dioses" debían ser depuestas lo antes posible.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero no debemos olvidar que la afluencia a esos establecimientos dadas las circunstancias, debería estar flaqueando considerablemente, puesto que cualquier ruso se sentiría un traidor gastando su dinero en una multinacional yanki, visto lo que están haciendo, así que igual los números también tienen que ver. Igualmente, es más que posible que los directivos del McDonalds se estén cagando en la puta madre (y que me perdone la Sra.) del presidente Biden y su gabinete. Entero.



Rusia tiene una gran historia con las hamburguesas, en si las hamburguesas no son más que filetes rusos (así llamados en España) simplificados. Los filetes rusos son hamburguesas cuyo exterior ha sido recubierto con huevo batido y pan rayado, en el interior carne picada pero sazonada con diversos ingredientes.

Los alemanes del norte tienen algo parecido, supongo que copiaron la idea de ahí y la llamaron hamburguesa aunque el origen parece ser ruso. 







Leyendo la wiki, el origen es mongol con sus filetes tártaros pero fue llevada de Rusia a Hamburgo ya cocinados en lugar de cocinarlos a lomo del caballo.









Historia de la hamburguesa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





"
...
La carne picada era una delicia poco habitual en la cocina medieval. Ya la carne misma era un ingrediente reservado exclusivamente a las clases más favorecidas. El hecho de picar carne apenas se realizaba en las carnicerías medievales y en los libros de recetas de la época no aparece esta operación culinaria si no es como parte de la elaboración de embutidos con el objeto de preservar la carne. En el siglo XVII, los barcos procedentes de Rusia traen consigo las recetas y las costumbres del filete tártaro al puerto de Hamburgo, por lo que la abundante presencia allí de ciudadanos rusos hizo que en aquella época se denominase al puerto de Hamburgo (en alemán _Hamburger Hafen_) "_el puerto ruso_". Las transacciones comerciales que llevó a cabo la Liga Hanseática del siglo XIII al XVII hicieron de este puerto uno de los más importantes de Europa y su trascendencia comercial fue acrecentándose a medida que se instauraron los viajes transatlánticos a vapor. Durante el periodo de la colonización europea de América, el gran flujo de emigrantes convierte a este puerto en una especie de «puente» entre las viejas recetas de cocina europeas y las que en un futuro se elaborarán en los restaurantes de los destinos estadounidenses. 
...
"


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La nueva marca rusa sustituta del McDonalds ha abierto hoy el primer restaurante, tras la reconversión que están realizando, en la plaza Puskinskaya al mediodía de hoy en Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ya es de carne local y de calidad y no basura infecta lo bordan....


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Vakulinchuk

@vakulinchuk


_Los primeros civiles, retenidos por militares ucranianos en la planta química Azot en la ciudad de Severodonetsk, han empezado a salir, comunicó este sábado el embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk (RPL) en Rusia, Rodión Miróshnik.

El diplomático precisó en su cuenta de Telegram que la salida se efectúa a través de un acceso que no está controlado por militares ucranianos. Además, detalló que unidades de militares rusos y de la RPL reciben a los evacuados para acompañarlos hasta lugares seguros.

"Las formaciones ucranianas restantes se concentran y se mantienen en varios edificios cerca de la primera entrada. Allí se producen intercambios de disparos intermitentes_"


----------



## terro6666 (12 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Dos semanas, a mil muertos al día...más que una bolsa, con un sobre será suficiente.



1000? Pon 2000 hombre, tacaño.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Rusia tiene una gran historia con las hamburguesas, en si las hamburguesas no son más que filetes rusos (así llamados en España) simplificados. Los filetes rusos son hamburguesas cuyo exterior ha sido recubierto con huevo batido y pan rayado, en el interior carne picada pero sazonada con diversos ingredientes.
> 
> Los alemanes del norte tienen algo parecido, supongo que copiaron la idea de ahí y la llamaron hamburguesa aunque el origen parece ser ruso.
> 
> ...



Los rumanos tienen el mici (pronunciar michi) que es una verdadera delicia.


----------



## rejon (12 Jun 2022)

El suministro de gas ruso peligra para toda Europa. España tiene conexión buena de gas con Argelia y una infraestructura que le podría ayudar a convertirse en centro de distribución. 

¿Qué hace Sánchez? Enfrentarse abiertamente a Argelia. 

Esto tenemos al mando.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Se rumorea que Farlopenski se ha escondido en un suburbio de Kiev. No se fía ni del croma.


----------



## vettonio (12 Jun 2022)

Irina 
*El presidente finlandés, Sauli Niinistö, dijo que su país no se uniría a la OTAN sin Suecia.*

@IrinaMar1004_Z
803views21:21


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que se va entrando en la necesidad perentoria de "negociar" desde las cancillerías occidentales.
> Aunque me parece raro que Rusia, a estas alturas, esté pensando en negociación hasta que Ucrania
> se haya derrumbado definitivamente o que se integre en la esfera económica de Rusia
> 
> ...



Viendo ese tipo de mensajes el colapso ucraniano debe estar muy próximo.
A partir de ahí yo creo que a Rusia le interesa un estado tapón en el oeste. Una Bielorrusia del sur. El problema de los rusofobos es de fácil solución, se marcharán a la UE.
Cuanto más tarde en rendirse o negociar Zelensky más territorio va a perder y más posibilidades de perder el poder.


----------



## Caracalla (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que se va entrando en la necesidad perentoria de "negociar" desde las cancillerías occidentales.
> Aunque me parece raro que Rusia, a estas alturas, esté pensando en negociación hasta que Ucrania
> se haya derrumbado definitivamente o que se integre en la esfera económica de Rusia
> 
> ...



Rusia va venir con largas y con excusas para no negociar. No han machacado al ejercito Ucro para ahora firmar la paz cuando saben que quedan pocos días para que se venga abajo.

Cuando eso pase... mínimo una Blitzkrieg de unas semanas para hacer retroceder las fronteras de Ucrania de forma importante y luego negociar. Durante la negociación que se va a alargar tooooooodo lo posible, seguirán avanzando.

Como se despisten van a llegar a un acuerdo cuando yo no quede Ucrania y Lavrov saldrá con un: Negociar pa ná es tonteria.

Si hay negociación y acuerdo yo lo interpretaría como que Rusia realmente tiene problemas muy gordos en retaguardia por culpa de las sanciones y creen que se pueden meter en líos si no se toman un respiro para sustituir con material propio o Chino-Indio componentes que necesitan si o si para los kalibr y material de este tipo. En este caso, sería una tregua temporal que se rompería en cuanto dichos problemas de abastecimiento estén resueltos.


----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El suministro de gas ruso peligra para toda Europa. España tiene conexión buena de gas con Argelia y una infraestructura que le podría ayudar a convertirse en centro de distribución.
> 
> ¿Qué hace Sánchez? Enfrentarse abiertamente a Argelia.
> 
> Esto tenemos al mando.



Al mando estan los yanquis esos que tanto te gustan, y la OTAN. Sanchez como la mayoría es un vasallo obediente. Supongo que no querra sufrir un accidente, los accidentes son mucho meno costosos que las guerras. Los yanquis tienen una "suerte" tremenda cualquier lider que se intenta salir del su redil suele ser atacado por un loco, pillar un cancer, o caerse el motor a su avión, cosas que pasan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Mariupol, hoy:






















en la playa




y de hace unos días


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Curioso: En marzo de este año se dio de baja formalmente del ejército británico .
> 
> Pues...si son pocos, quizás la paga compense, o eso creen. Como quieran seguir con ese cuento cuando sean muchos los necesarios a ver que hacen.
> 
> Les van a aplicar la ley como mercenarios si o si.



pareceis bobos ese seguia seguramente a las ordenes de su graciosa majestad...


----------



## frangelico (12 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> pareceis bobos ese seguia seguramente a las ordenes de su graciosa majestad...



Es bastante obvio. Los abglos están echando el resto. Hoy he escuchado su propaganda y según ellos Rusia ha llevado el cólera a Mariupol y destruye el grano de toda África pese a qye Ucrania exporta menos cereal que Francia.


----------



## piru (12 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo que es indefendible, y no busco que sea una disculpa, pero salvajadas se hicieron con la creación de nuevos imperios y conquistas. Dime un par de ellos que no haya hecho escabechinas.
> También los indios sudamericanos entre ellos se hacían auténticas barbaridades como la sacrificar a ver si llovía. Y no es un guión de una peli. En serio, nadie está libre de pecado



Sacrificar para ver si llovía era la excusa, sacrificaban para comer, eran caníbales, tenían a los pueblos vasallos como ganado del que se alimentaban, por eso fue tan fácil la conquista y conversión.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (12 Jun 2022)

Lo ponen como cruzando del donetsk , pero lo mismo son unas manibras. Tiene sentido si el rio no tiene mucha corriente esos blindados tienen capacidades anfibias de cruce.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es bastante obvio. Los abglos están echando el resto. Hoy he escuchado su propaganda y según ellos Rusia ha llevado el cólera a Mariupol y destruye el grano de toda África pese a qye Ucrania exporta menos cereal que Francia.



Es que el reino unido va a saco y Zelenski es una marioneta de ellos, hasta le han dado su nacionalidad.
Son más radicales que los americanos y son los responsables de la locura de resistir en Dombas hasta el último ucraniano. Han despreciado todo intento de retirada estratégica y están empujando a Zelenski a la masacre. 
Ya decía Umberto II, cuatro y último rey de Italia y que sólo reinó unas pocas semanas, que los ingleses tienen mucha más mala baba que los americanos, que al fin y al cabo no dejan de ser paletos advenedizos.


----------



## lapetus (12 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> hasta que Ucrania
> se haya derrumbado definitivamente o que se integre en la esfera económica de Rusia



Te ha dicho el mismo Putin que no va a tocar el resto de Ucrania.



mazuste dijo:


> Ahora mismo, Rusia no ve ganancia alguna con negociaciones.



Las negociaciones han de ser directamente con USA. Ya se ha hablado de hecho:








El secretario de Defensa de EEUU habla con su homólogo ruso y le insta a "un alto el fuego"


Estados Unidos y sus aliados están ayudando a Kiev con ayuda militar y humanitaria, y han reforzado sus posiciones en los países de la OTAN vecinos a Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com





Y seguirán negociando. Todos negocian con todos. En cuestiones de poder no hay escrúpulos.


----------



## lapetus (12 Jun 2022)

Habría que ver si la central de Zaporiyia no era el corazón del programa nuclear de Ucrania, y me huelo que el paseo ruso por Chernobyl a saludar y tal fue para investigar que se estaba cociendo allí.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 1000? Pon 2000 hombre, tacaño.



No, la propaganda se la dejo a otros.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

Es un buen apunte, hay que decirlo, pero ¿y no será que descansan la mayoría en cunetas cubiertos de cal? ¿o estarán sirviendo como rehenes humanos en alguna acería cercana? ¿o a lo mejor tienen miedo de que algún día puedan volver aquellos que les amenazaron?

Pero sí, está más que claro que no todos los residentes en las ciudades tomadas por los rusos, estarán encantados de su actual situación. Y más si han estado tragándose las mentiras constantes de los medios de desinformación de los anglosajones que actualmente son dueños de Ucrania.

Aunque debo subrayar que propaganda la hay desde los dos bandos. Son cosas de las guerras ¿sabe?


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (12 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Es lamentable lo de esta gente, me causan una sensación de vergüenza ajena bastante desagradable. Ya me tienen cansado, es como cuando ves al mismo subnormal cometiendo la misma subnormalidad por milmillonésima vez y ya no hace gracia.
> 
> Esta gente son unos valientes de órdago frente a viejas, y unos chulazos haciendo vídeos para el TokTok... Pero luego, cuando salen en otro tipo de vídeos, acompañados generalmente no ya de abuelas sino de una serie de cabrones venidos del este, entonces tienen una actitud totalmente contraria. Cabecita gacha, susurros, lágrimas, terror.
> 
> ...



Tu todavía te crees el cuento de fascistas y comunistas para invadir un país???

Tas apañao


----------



## JAGGER (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Rusia tiene una gran historia con las hamburguesas, en si las hamburguesas no son más que filetes rusos (así llamados en España) simplificados. Los filetes rusos son hamburguesas cuyo exterior ha sido recubierto con huevo batido y pan rayado, en el interior carne picada pero sazonada con diversos ingredientes.
> 
> Los alemanes del norte tienen algo parecido, supongo que copiaron la idea de ahí y la llamaron hamburguesa aunque el origen parece ser ruso.
> 
> ...



Pueblo de imbéciles. Inventan la hamburguesa (otra mentira) y hacían colas de kilómetros para entrar al Mcdonald's.
Justo hoy compre pollo del KFC y pensaba qué país de mierda Rusia se les fue el KFC.
Ya vendrá otro troll a contarnos que un orco inventó el pollo frito en el año 1342. Jajajaja.


----------



## Castellano (12 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los rumanos tienen el mici (pronunciar michi) que es una verdadera delicia.



El mici rumano es parecido al kebapche búlgaro.

Pero ambos son alargados, más parecidos a un pincho (pero de carne picada)


----------



## JAGGER (12 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Habría que ver si la central de Zaporiyia no era el corazón del programa nuclear de Ucrania, y me huelo que el paseo ruso por Chernobyl a saludar y tal fue para investigar que se estaba cociendo allí.



En Chernobyl cavaron trincheras y están contaminados hasta los huevos. Jajajaja, país de tarados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (12 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es un buen apunte, hay que decirlo, pero ¿y no será que descansan la mayoría en cunetas cubiertos de cal? ¿o estarán sirviendo como rehenes humanos en alguna acería cercana? ¿o a lo mejor tienen miedo de que algún día puedan volver aquellos que les amenazaron?
> 
> Pero sí, está más que claro que no todos los residentes en las ciudades tomadas por los rusos, estarán encantados de su actual situación. Y más si han estado tragándose las mentiras constantes de los medios de desinformación de los anglosajones que actualmente son dueños de Ucrania.
> 
> Aunque debo subrayar que propaganda la hay desde los dos bandos. Son cosas de las guerras ¿sabe?



O que todas esas ciudades del este están bajo mínimos de población. La mayoría salieron con lo puesto al inicio de la guerra, como es obvio, y otros más tarde. Y ahora, las que son más seguras, como Mariupol, irán recuperando la población perdida poco a poco conforme vayan recobrando la normalidad.

Además, habría que ver hasta que punto es factible regresar. Los que se fueron hacia el oeste (la mayoría) y acabaron en países otan o pro-otan ¿cómo regresan hacia su ciudad de origen bajo ocupación rusa? A través de Ucrania? Ni te lo van a permitir ni es seguro. Lo único factible sería a través de Rusia, pero resulta que estás en Polonia o Alemania. Aerolíneas con vuelos suspendidos, sanciones, tema pasaportes, etc. ¿Hasta que punto es fácil para esa gente regresar a su hogar mientras dure el conflicto?


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jun 2022)

....


JAGGER dijo:


> Pueblo de imbéciles. Inventan la hamburguesa (otra mentira) y hacían colas de kilómetros para entrar al Mcdonald's.
> Justo hoy compre pollo del KFC y pensaba qué país de mierda Rusia se les fue el KFC.
> Ya vendrá otro troll a contarnos que un orco inventó el pollo frito en el año 1342. Jajajaja.



¿El KFC es kosher?









Kentucky Fried Chicken plantea utilizar carne de pollo de cultivo para sus nuggets


Desde hace un par de años, Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC) está explorando otras alternativas alimentarias más respetuosas y sostenibles, un ejemplo son los nuggets elaborados con materias primas vegetales que introdujo el año pasado y que imitan el sabor y textura de los originales, elaborados con...




gastronomiaycia.republica.com




Te aproveche


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jun 2022)

Caray, cuántos… Suena legítimo


----------



## NPI (12 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



Abuelo, tómate la pastilla y reciba su cuarta dosis, que su Gobierno se lo agradecerá eternamente.

@ALCOY 
Última actividad con esta cuenta = 14 marzo 2021
Vuelve a la actividad con esta cuenta = 30 mayo 2022


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> @alfonbass he pasado de discutir contigo por que eres ere que erre, crees que por spamear a mensajes como rejón vas a tener razón.
> 
> Veamos la función de cualquier banco central es intervenir la economía a través del dinero en circulación, sea el fiduciario como el creado a través de prestamos subiendo o bajando intereses, retirando masa monetaria, etc.
> 
> ...




A ver, este es un foro público, se meten muchas personas para dar su opinión, lo cuál es genial, bajo mi punto de vista. ¿Sabes lo que ocurre con ello? que se producen muchas conversaciones paralelas al "tema central", lo que es lógico teniendo en cuenta que, hasta donde yo sé, somos humanos, tu no hablas con alguien exclusivamente de una cosa, sino que los temas se amplian, se bifurcan a medida de que te das cuenta de todas las posibles relaciones.
Eso da como resultado que, en un hilo como este se produzcan conversaciones que derivan de la idea principal, pero que se alejan de la misma, por una naturaleza de comportamiento, que es la anarquía humana, lo admitas o no, está presente
Responder o decir una opinión, no es spammear nada, en todo caso, hacer eso, sería escribir el mismo mensaje, algo que no hago

Has descubierto la naturaleza por la que estoy en contra de todos los bancos centrales, genial

Partimos de la base del trueque, yo no quiero eso, lo que si digo es que, si comparamos lo que hay en Rusia y lo que podemos encontrar en occidente (ojo, no es lo mismo España que Finlandia o Irlanda, por ejemplo, las políticas económicas son muy diferentes, o Francia, por citar otro ejemplo

Lo que sostengo es que, en Rusia, a pesar de tener unos impuestos más bajos, acaba de provocar la salida de muchas empresas, está tomando medidas para controlar una especie de cepo cambiario...en fin, medidas que no puede apoyar ningún liberal ni cercano...está claro que no es la URSS, pero....
A nivel social, sin tener mucho de que presumir en España, precisamente, tendremos que pensar en la utilidad de ese nacionalismo exacerbado, si en España la "llave" para controlar a la gente es el feminismo, podemos pensar que en Rusia tienen la misma herramienta con el nacionalismo, no creo desviarme mucho al hacer esa apreciación, si no es así, demuestra qué herramientas tiene una persona que no esté de acuerdo con todo eso, por favor.
No entiendo la utilidad de una sociedad si no tienen argumentos para opinar los elementos que estén en contra de esa misma organización

Por último, tendréis que comprender muchas personas que, no se "ensucia" el hilo con una opinión discordante, por muy poco "sentido" que pueda tener, sino el hecho de silenciar esas voces


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jun 2022)

Falacia de autoridad.


----------



## alexforum (12 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Corea del Norte posee el ejército más grande del mundo y son el único país con la capacidad y la voluntad de una guerra total y a gran escala con el imperio más criminal y genocida que ha conocido la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> Rusia y China pueden tener la capacidad, pero no poseen la voluntad. Y otros estados podrán tener la voluntad pero no la capacidad.



Los coreanos se rinden en masa con dates un par de bocadillos por soldado y por un chuletón matarían hasta al amado Lidl


----------



## Arraki (12 Jun 2022)

Descifrando la guerra blanqueando a Bandera en directo.

Joder que vendida llevan estos desde que empezaron a ver dinero.


----------



## alexforum (12 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Falacia de autoridad.



Los expertos sospechan que vladimir come niños


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Jun 2022)

.  ¿Regalar ojivas nucleares a Kiev? Moscú tacha la sugerencia de un eurodiputado polaco de amenaza para el planeta


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jun 2022)

España eleva la compra de gas a Rusia y ve recortado el suministro desde Argelia


Una cuarta parte del gas demandado todavía llega del país africano. EEUU se sitúa por quinto mes consecutivo como primer proveedor de gas natural a España y Nigeria se consolida como tercera fuente.




www.lainformacion.com





Me pregunto cómo llamarán a este periodo cuando lo estudien en el futuro. ¿Subnormalismo ilustrado?¿Decadencia churrigueresca?¿Eutanasismo social?¿La gran Traición?


----------



## lapetus (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿El KFC es kosher?



Si te crees que es pollo, entonces sí.


----------



## crocodile (12 Jun 2022)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, admitió la posibilidad de concesiones territoriales desde Ucrania.

“La paz en Ucrania es posible. La pregunta es cuál será su precio. Cuanto territorio, libertad y democracia estamos dispuestos a pagar por este mundo. La OTAN tiene la intención de ayudar a Ucrania a darle la posición más fuerte en la mesa de negociaciones con Rusia, lo que debería poner fin a las hostilidades”.



Pero no van ganando los ukros/USA/OTAN ?

JA JA JA JA


----------



## frangelico (12 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> .  ¿Regalar ojivas nucleares a Kiev? Moscú tacha la sugerencia de un eurodiputado polaco de amenaza para el planeta



Polonia y Turquía son dos grandes amenazas para Europa y la Humanidad. SI se distrajeran unos misiles y se hicieran desaparecer esos engendros, sería una mejora paretiana, porque lo que moriría no es ni humano.


----------



## Julc (12 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



LOJ KOMUNIJJTAAAAAS
Hala a pincharte la cuarta y a ver el sálvame.


----------



## crocodile (12 Jun 2022)

Fuegos artificiales en Moscú para celebrar el día de Rusia.

Да здравствует Россия


----------



## bk001 (12 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Me pregunto cómo llamarán a este periodo cuando lo estudien en el futuro. ¿Subnormalismo ilustrado?¿Decadencia churrigueresca?¿Eutanasismo social?¿La gran Traición?



A P O C A L I P S I S


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Fueron los criollos mestizos quienes se cepillaron a los indios para lamerle bien el ojete a los ingleses.



Hasta hace 4 días en Canada se esterilizaba a los nativos. Si no hay nativos no hay rencor, es lo que ocurre en EEUU y Canada. Lo de los nativos nadie les preguntó si querían ser conquitados y menos cuando los independizaron de España. Es cierto que lo pasaron peor tras la independencia, al menos con el Imperio Español nunca hubo orden de exterminarlos o esclavizarlos, los atropellos se produjeron de forma individual según la persona con que tropezaron, unos fueron caballerosos y quijotescos y otros unos hijos de perra, como ocurre en todos sitios. 

Tras la independencia se les ha utilizado como justificación y como arma arrojadiza contra España tras el más que evidente gatillazo que supuso en la mayoría de naciones latinoamericanas el fracaso de su independencia que les ha condenado a ser eternos países subdesarrollados o en vías de desarrollo. Ahí tenemos al impresentable de AMLO, que lanza dardos contra España mientras lame falos norteamericanos, esos que les robaron 1/2 de su territorio y los tienen economicamente y militarmente postrados a cuatro patas mientras culpan a España de sus males. Deberían recordar que cuando México se independizó de España era más rico y extenso que EEUU.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1087389
> 
> 
> Los mapas militares que no toman en cuenta los accidentes geográficos no sirven para hacerse una idea real de cómo va una guerra.



En la Guerra de los 100 años tampoco iba muy descaminado de ese mapa.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hasta hace 4 días en Canada se esterilizaba a los nativos. Si no hay nativos no hay rencor, es lo que ocurre en EEUU y Canada. Lo de los nativos nadie les preguntó si querían ser conquitados y menos cuando los independizaron de España. Es cierto que lo pasaron peor tras la independencia, al menos con el Imperio Español nunca hubo orden de exterminarlos o esclavizarlos, los atropellos se produjeron de forma individual según la persona con que tropezaron, unos fueron caballerosos y quijotescos y otros unos hijos de perra, como ocurre en todos sitios.
> 
> Tras la independencia se les ha utilizado como justificación y como arma arrojadiza contra España tras el más que evidente gatillazo que supuso en la mayoría de naciones latinoamericanas el fracaso de su independencia que les ha condenado a ser eternos países subdesarrollados o en vías de desarrollo. Ahí tenemos al impresentable de AMLO, que lanza dardos contra España mientras lame falos norteamericanos, esos que les robaron 1/2 de su territorio y los tienen economicamente y militarmente postrados a cuatro patas mientras culpan a España de sus males. Deberían recordar que cuando México se independizó de España era más rico y extenso que EEUU.



Sin que sirva de precedente, corroboro esto que has dicho, pero, por favor, dejar ya de desviar el tópico del hilo. Cohones.


----------



## NPI (12 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Bruselas ve la mano de Rusia tras las presiones de Argelia contra España
> 
> 
> El ministro de Exteriores argelino, Ramtane Lamamra (derecha), recibe a su homólogo ruso, Sergey Lavrov, para un encuentro en Argel el pasado mes de mayo.Sputnik via AFP Bruselas cree que detrás de las medidas adoptadas por Argelia contra España en los últimos días ―la anunciada, y luego...
> ...



subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos de Estados Unidos = octubre 2021


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pena que no llevasemos a cabo una politica colonizadora a la inglesa.
> 
> Nos hubiesemos librado de muchisimos males. Tanto aqui como alli.



Los imperios integradores terminan siempre disgregados por separación de las diferentes etnicas que los forman. Ejemplos: Islam, Imperio Español, Imperio Austro-Hungaro, Imperio Otomano, la URSS ... Rusia, prepárate que sales.


----------



## Artedi (12 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo he conocido personas de 80 años que nunca salieron de su comarca de origen, en ella hicieron el servicio militar y a la capital de provincia fueron un par de veces por temas burocraticos, no tuvieron necesidad de mas, para vivir su vida.



En esta entrañable jota valenciana, el personaje presume de sus múltiples viajes... dentro de la misma comarca.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie en su sano juicio espera que Ucrania le gane una guerra a Rusia en el campo de batalla. Nadie, los yankis los primeros. Vamos, hay que estar gagá para creer eso. Lo que si esperaban es que los rusos se cagaran con las sanciones para la 2ª semana, la cosa no fuera a mayores y recularan. Pero desde el momento en que eso no pasó, los yankis saben perfectamente que esa guerra es imposible de ganar. Eso si, intentarán alargarla a ver si pasa "algo" que les favorezca políticamente. Pero lo tienen jodido y ya empiezan a percibir que por ahí tampoco van a rascar mucho.
> 
> En cuanto a los biolabs y las nukes .... cógelo con pinzas. Tiene toda la pinta de ser propaganda pura y dura, como los cientos de mercenarios y generales de la OTAN en Azovstal.



Eso es, la sorpresa de febrero fue el gatillazo ruso, todos dábamos por hecho que lo mejor era que todo terminara cuanto antes mejor. Pero una vez que Rusia fracasó se abrió la esperanza de fracaso que se cobraría la cabeza de Putin, estoy seguro que hubo momentos que maldijo la hora en la que ordenó la invasión. Ahora todo ha cambiado, lo de "desnazificar" es un engañabobos para lo que era "ocupar" y "anexionar". También desde el principio se daba por hecho que lo peor que podía pasar era una victoria rusa rápida, puesto que no sería la última, así que la mejor solución es una victoria pírrica rusa.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tampoco queda un solo indígena de las islas del Caribe, todas españolas durante 2 siglos, un genocidio pudorosamente ocultado por los afectos al Movimiento.



Creo recordar que cuando Argentina se independizó la poblacín de origen Africano, negros para más señas, rondaba desde 1/3 a 1/2. ¿Alguien ha visto alguna vez un argentino negro?


----------



## Peineto (12 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> En esta entrañable jota valenciana, el personaje presume de sus múltiples viajes... dentro de la misma comarca.



Millor no et dic res. Mejor no te digo nada.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *De los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta ...
> 
> TODOS ODIAN A LOS 1000 MILLONES DE OCCIDENTALES Y LES GUSTARÍA VERNOS DESAPARECER .*
> 
> ...



Y lo curioso es que sin Europa en América seguirían en el neolítico, en África ni eso, en tribus con taparrabos y en Asia en una eterna edad medieval adorando emperadores.


----------



## dabuti (12 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Falacia de autoridad.



Desde la muerte de Manolete, las que ha armado el Putin ese.


----------



## Peineto (12 Jun 2022)

El frente de Sloviansk hace seis horas. Se va apretando sin pausa...
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=48.91371890076566,37.67028220856382&z=11


----------



## JAGGER (12 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> ¿El KFC es kosher?
> ...



Chuparuso y vegano. No falla.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si es que los españoles somos gilipollas. El primer imperio de la historia de la humanidad que no se formó para saquear, oprimir y exterminar. Tanta pasta invertida en barcos, armas, pertrechos y material humano para llegar allí y ponerse a repartir amor. No me extraña que se arruinara en cuatro días ...   Fíjate a que extremo se llegaba: los barcos salían de Sevilla cargados de víveres, textiles, manufacturas y biblias para los inditos y volvían vacios.   Ah, no .... para ... que cuando se acabaron los indios llevaban esclavos negros y traian oro y plata ....



Es cierto que España construyó mucho en América Latina, de hecho es el imperio que más ha construido fuera de sus fronteras junto con el Romano. También es cierto que nos lo cobramos. En este caso no veo sentido en el mantra latinoamericano de que "se llevaron el oro", cuando a día de hoy siguen produciendo tanto o más oro del que pudo cobrarse España.

Respecto a saquear, hay que contextualizar: España era por aquel entonces una nación fundamentalista católica, lógico viniendo de dónde veníamos, obsesionada por crear más y más católicos, otra cosa es que finalmente se expoliara, pero también desarrollaran ámplias zondas de América. La visión anglosajona fue distinta, veían a América como "una nueva casa" donde había que echar al inquilino anterior.


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Supongo que para mañana veremos una de signo contrario en Moscú.
Oh wait ...


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues espere que salga el tema de la fragrante contradiccion de unos nacionalistas españoles tendencia franquista apoyando a repúblicas populares que llevan banderas comunistas,



Franco y Fidel Castro. Entre gallegos andaba el juego.


----------



## faraico (12 Jun 2022)

en forocoches llevan todo el día con que los ukros han recuperado Popasna.....


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia va venir con largas y con excusas para no negociar. No han machacado al ejercito Ucro para ahora firmar la paz cuando saben que quedan pocos días para que se venga abajo.
> 
> Cuando eso pase... mínimo una Blitzkrieg de unas semanas para hacer retroceder las fronteras de Ucrania de forma importante y luego negociar. Durante la negociación que se va a alargar tooooooodo lo posible, seguirán avanzando.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que Ucrania no es más que un peón. La negociación de paz no es con Ucrania, es con la Otan, para construir un nuevo sistema de seguridad europeo.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



Sociedad con libertad dice


----------



## Teuro (12 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Para tener el apoyo del querido líder, mejor es tener nada.



Solo hay que ver a nivel mundial la clase de gentuza que apoya la invasión de Ucrania: Dictaduras, Totalitarismos y oportunistas para comprar barato.


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2022)

Supón que estás en esa ciudad. Sabes que si, por esas cosas de la política, la ciudad se devuelve a Ucrania, los nazis van a entrar y a purgar a todos los "traidores" que hayan confraternizado con los rusos.

¿Irías con tu familia a significarte en esa plaza?


----------



## damnun_infectum (13 Jun 2022)

Sonido del SU 57


----------



## Tales. (13 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Es lamentable lo de esta gente, me causan una sensación de vergüenza ajena bastante desagradable. Ya me tienen cansado, es como cuando ves al mismo subnormal cometiendo la misma subnormalidad por milmillonésima vez y ya no hace gracia.
> 
> Esta gente son unos valientes de órdago frente a viejas, y unos chulazos haciendo vídeos para el TokTok... Pero luego, cuando salen en otro tipo de vídeos, acompañados generalmente no ya de abuelas sino de una serie de cabrones venidos del este, entonces tienen una actitud totalmente contraria. Cabecita gacha, susurros, lágrimas, terror.
> 
> ...



La pastilla camarada HDR que te desbarras


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, un mundo controlado por el Kremlin, con estado autoritario en todos los ordenes de la vida y metiendose hasta el rabadillo en la economía seguramente sería más libre......spoiler: NO.....



Pues sería como si hubiera ganado la IIGM el Tercer Reich, pero en versión paco.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2022)

No son nazis, imbécil. Sólo que les gusta disfrazarse de nazi en carnavales.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2022)

¡Qué cruz con los refugiados de forocoches! 
¿No se puede hacer un filtro con ellos?


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2022)

Imbécil, investiga quién es Bandera, el héroe nacional de Ucrania.

Si en España nuestro héroe nacional fuera Muñoz Grandes, sí, diría que España es nazi.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> pues eso...
> vete a vivir a Oriente...
> y nos dejas de spamear con la mierda rusa...
> que si Z, que si "desnazificar"...
> ...



Cuánto dolor...cuánta impotencia...debes estar sufriendo mucho.
Pues siéntate bien, porque aún queda lo mejor!


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> si no fuese por los anglos estaríamos bajo la bota rusa...



No. Si no fuera por los anglos estarísmos bajo la bota nazi. Los comunistas rusos eran la hermana fea del nazismo hitleriano y jamás hubieran derrotado por si mismos al III Reich.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es simplemente un nacionalista convencido.



Esa entrevista a Mozgovoi es del año *2014*, es un comunista que formo un batallon de voluntarios *comunistas, *iban por libre, solo recibian dinero y donativos del partido comunista ruso, las armas las compraron en el mercado negro.


----------



## raptors (13 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso es totalmente falso y además es imposible. Si España se impuso en America fue gracias a todas las tribus que vivían oprimidas por otras tirbus de salvajes como los hijos de puta de los Aztecas por poner un ejemplo. Esas tribus vieron en España y SOBRETODO en el Cristianismo un futuro mucho mejor y una sociedad más humana. Sin duda fue un enorme acierto por su parte. Al final gentuza que arrancaba el corazón de niñas para satisfacer a sus "Sádicos Dioses" debían ser depuestas lo antes posible.




_Jaja_ *Aqui te dejo para no ensuciar el hilo... * escupes pura mierda...!! alguna base que sustente lo que dices...?? En el conflicto rusia-ucrania, no entiendo porque occidente se traga toda la mierda gUSAna y no se cuestiona nada... Pero viendo lo que escribes ahora lo entiendo...

*Aparentas ser imparcial* pero te sale la mierda cuando se cuestiona tus creencias.... jaja

*pd:* _"vieron en España y SOBRETODO en el Cristianismo un futuro mucho mejor y una sociedad más humana...." _ jaja pero que imbecil...!! nomas un dato... según el censo después de la conquista la población se vio reducida hasta en un 20% 60% varía según la fuente.... a manos de los españoles... no pues que alivio que llegaron a américa...!!!


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

*Joe Biden* tomó la palabra, atrás habían quedado los discursos del resto de los presidentes en el almuerzo que compartieron el viernes. Biden, según trascendió desde la delegación argentina, se mostró muy preocupado por la posibilidad de que se desencadene la Tercera Guerra Mundial. El presidente de Estados Unidos fue directo a la hora de hablar de Rusia y los riesgos de la guerra en Ucrania.

Incluso, según confiaron fuentes oficiales, *Biden dijo que contaba con información clasificada que lo hacía tener una mirada escéptica sobre el desenlace de lo que ocurre en Europa.* El riesgo de que esto ocurra, según explicó el norteamericano, es* muy grande* y las consecuencias inimaginables.
La especulación es que el presidente de Rusia, *Vladímir* Putin podría utilizar armas tácticas, es decir misiles atómicos, lo que obligaría a Estados Unidos a entrar en acción militar directa. El silencio en el centro de convenciones fue total.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La fama de nuestro niño soldado preferido, Alyosha, sigue en aumento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El bote es de leche condensada


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa entrevista a Mozgovoi es del año *2014*, es un comunista que formo un batallon de voluntarios *comunistas, *iban por libre, solo recibian dinero y donativos del partido comunista ruso, las armas las compraron en el mercado negro.



¿Qué ha sido de él por curiosidad?

Pues entonces me he comido una mierda, porque pensaba como un iluso que la información era actual. Ya decía yo que apenas mentaban a la OTAN o Zelenski.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Imbécil, investiga quién es Bandera, el héroe nacional de Ucrania.
> 
> Si en España nuestro héroe nacional fuera Muñoz Grandes, sí, diría que España en nazi.



Dicen que cuando se fué para Alemania con la División Azul un general alemán preguntó a Muñoz Grandes si los soldados españoles aguantaban el bien el frío...

- ¿Cuantos grados bajo cero cree que serían capaces de aguantar sus tropas, herr general?

- Todos, los aguantan todos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La nueva marca rusa sustituta del McDonalds ha abierto hoy el primer restaurante, tras la reconversión que están realizando, en la plaza Puskinskaya al mediodía de hoy en Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos siempre le llamaron mcdak al macdonalds.
Es como si en España cambiara el nombre a Maradonas o Macki


----------



## Expected (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una pregunta ingenua para los expertos de este foro ¿en esta guerra no se contagia nadie de covid?



Si, pero según últimos estudios..el Bromuro es una vacuna natural


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Joe Biden* tomó la palabra, atrás habían quedado los discursos del resto de los presidentes en el almuerzo que compartieron el viernes. Biden, según trascendió desde la delegación argentina, se mostró muy preocupado por la posibilidad de que se desencadene la Tercera Guerra Mundial. El presidente de Estados Unidos fue directo a la hora de hablar de Rusia y los riesgos de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> Incluso, según confiaron fuentes oficiales, *Biden dijo que contaba con información clasificada que lo hacía tener una mirada escéptica sobre el desenlace de lo que ocurre en Europa.* El riesgo de que esto ocurra, según explicó el norteamericano, es* muy grande* y las consecuencias inimaginables.
> La especulación es que el presidente de Rusia, *Vladímir* Putin podría utilizar armas tácticas, es decir misiles atómicos, lo que obligaría a Estados Unidos a entrar en acción militar directa. El silencio en el centro de convenciones fue total.



¿Fuente?

Pero luego el malo y el loco era Trump.


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Joe Biden* tomó la palabra, atrás habían quedado los discursos del resto de los presidentes en el almuerzo que compartieron el viernes. Biden, según trascendió desde la delegación argentina, se mostró muy preocupado por la posibilidad de que se desencadene la Tercera Guerra Mundial. El presidente de Estados Unidos fue directo a la hora de hablar de Rusia y los riesgos de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> Incluso, según confiaron fuentes oficiales, *Biden dijo que contaba con información clasificada que lo hacía tener una mirada escéptica sobre el desenlace de lo que ocurre en Europa.* El riesgo de que esto ocurra, según explicó el norteamericano, es* muy grande* y las consecuencias inimaginables.
> La especulación es que el presidente de Rusia,* Vladímir Putin podría utilizar armas tácticas, *es decir misiles atómicos, lo que obligaría a Estados Unidos a entrar en acción militar directa. El silencio en el centro de convenciones fue total.



Para qué? Con una patrulla de 100.000 tios se está calzando todo el ejército ukro. No tiene ninguna necesidad. Imagínate lo que pasaría si mete 300 ó 400.000.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Fuente?
> 
> Pero luego el malo y el loco era Trump.



Disculpe








Una advertencia de Joe Biden que dejó a todos los presidentes paralizados


El estadounidense se mostró preocupado por la posibilidad de una nueva guerra mundial; contó que cuenta con información clasificada; también reconoció que Estados Unidos no le prestó atención a América Latina




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Vaya, ilústrame en qué he mentido, parguela.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Para qué? Con una patrulla de 100.000 tios se está calzando todo el ejército ukro. No tiene ninguna necesidad. Imagínate lo que pasaría si mete 300 ó 400.000.



Y que pasaría si la Otan despliega armas en Finlandia?


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No son nazis, imbécil. Sólo que les gusta disfrazarse de nazi en carnavales.



El usuario al que usted cita es una multicuenta de los habituales del hilo que todos vosotros citáis a diario.


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Y que pasaría si la Otan despliega armas en Finlandia?



Pues que le dedicarán un par de Satanes a Finlandia en la computadora y ellos pondrán también armas y bases en la frontera finlandesa. Rusia no es fácilmente invadible desde Finlandia, no es como Ucrania. El terreno no favorece la invasión: lagos, montes, rios, pantanos .... no es facil avanzar por ese terreno.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Qué ha sido de él por curiosidad?
> 
> Pues entonces me he comido una mierda, porque pensaba como un iluso que la información era actual. Ya decía yo que apenas mentaban a la OTAN o Zelenski.



Ni idea, estara escondido para evitar que los servicios secretos ukros le pongan una bomba en el coche.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues que le dedicarán un par de Satanes a Finlandia en la computadora y ellos pondrán también armas y bases en la frontera finlandesa. Rusia no es fácilmente invadible desde Finlandia, no es como Ucrania. El terreno no favorece la invasión: lagos, montes, pantanos .... no es facil avanzar por ese terreno.



No creo que nadie crea que Rusia o EEUU temen ser invadidos...
Lo que temen es un primer golpe nuclear


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jun 2022)

Estos no creo que esten ahí en misiones defensivas, parece que se viene jaleo gordo en ese frente, reconocido por fuentes de los dos bandos.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

En todos lo paises hay neonazis, pero no en todos forman parte de las FFAA como batallones

Entiende la diferencia?


----------



## aurariola (13 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Dicen que cuando se fué para Alemania con la División Azul un general alemán preguntó a Muñoz Grandes si los soldados españoles aguantaban el bien el frío...
> 
> - ¿Cuantos grados bajo cero cree que serían capaces de aguantar sus tropas, herr general?
> 
> - Todos, los aguantan todos.



y no decia ninguna tonteria....... en el frente de teruel tanto nacionales como republicanos guerreaban a 25 bajo cero , mal comidos y mal equipados. a esa temperatura meas y lo que llega al suelo es hielo........ los cojones de acero es poco para lo que tenian aquellos españoles,


----------



## Castellano (13 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Imbécil, investiga quién es Bandera, el héroe nacional de Ucrania.
> 
> Si en España nuestro héroe nacional fuera Muñoz Grandes, sí, diría que España es nazi.



Muñoz Grandes además no fue un genocida como Bandera, que por sus órdenes asesinaron a cientos de miles de polacos y judíos


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> y no decia ninguna tonteria....... en el frente de teruel tanto nacionales como republicanos guerreaban a 25 bajo cero , mal comidos y mal equipados. a esa temperatura meas y lo que llega al suelo es hielo........ los cojones de acero es poco para lo que tenian aquellos españoles,



no flipes si habia -25 grados en teruel habría -50 en ucrania


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jun 2022)

Bueno, entonces corrijo mi post original, el que te hizo ponerte histérico. Lo que quería decir es que, una vez Mariupol fuera devuelta a Ucrania, entrarían en la ciudad las tropas demócratas europeístas (que veneran al dirigente nazi Bandera y van tatuados con esvásticas), y harían una purga de los traidores que hayan confraternizado con los rusos.


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

En esta misma página están las multicuentas que todos citáis a diario, pero con diferentes perfiles.


----------



## aurariola (13 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> no flipes si habia -25 grados en teruel habría -50 en ucrania



a 27 bajo cero e estado yo en la sierra de albarracin.......... las trincheras todavia estan por cientos en los altos de cualquier montaña, sin flipes.... busca el triangulo del frio en españa y luego me dices.


----------



## Castellano (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo recordar que cuando Argentina se independizó la poblacín de origen Africano, negros para más señas, rondaba desde 1/3 a 1/2. ¿Alguien ha visto alguna vez un argentino negro?



Los usaron de carne de cañón en una guerra, creo que contra Uruguay.
No quedó varón negro en Argentina.
Las mujeres sobrevivieron pero se mezclaron con blancos, hay algún estudio genético que revela restos de sangre africana en un porcentaje apreciable de la población, seguramente Maradroga, el Kun, Di María, y algún argento cabecita negra, tenga alguna tatatarabuela negra que se quedó viuda sin negro con el que procrear


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y lo curioso es que sin Europa en América seguirían en el neolítico, en África ni eso, en tribus con taparrabos y en Asia en una eterna edad medieval adorando emperadores.



De hecho en los pueblos de América del Sur o de cualquier otra parte del mundo a donde no ha llegado la civilización occidental ...
siguen viviendo tal cual tu dices .

Las tribus africanas viven en la edad de piedra . Si conocen el metal es porque les llevan cuchillos los turistas o los compran en los mercados.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

una cosa es un pico y otra que se mantenga constantemente, sigo pensando que puedes pasar más frío atacando rusia


----------



## Besarionis (13 Jun 2022)

Sin duda estaban mucho más contentos cuando los ucropitecos les disparaban por la espalda.
Hasta nunca. Disfruta del viaje al Ignore.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así es la declaración de un secretario general de la OTAN
> que admite que Ucrania está perdiendo, está perdiendo sin remisión...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088019
> ...





Hay que admitir, no obstante, que el ejército ucraniano se ha defendido con notable valor y cierto exito. Lo que debería haber sido un paseo militar ha sido otra cosa.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> una cosa es un pico y otra que se mantenga constantemente, sigo pensando que puedes pasar más frío atacando rusia



En invierno en Moscú, que está muy al oeste, tienes casi tres semanas aseguradas a -25 grados, en febrero. Ese es el peor mes.
Así que en otras zonas del país es incluso peor.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> y no decia ninguna tonteria....... en el frente de teruel tanto nacionales como republicanos guerreaban a 25 bajo cero , mal comidos y mal equipados. a esa temperatura meas y lo que llega al suelo es hielo........ los cojones de acero es poco para lo que tenian aquellos españoles,



No, en Teruel con 18 bajo cero y un metro de nieve se paralizó todo porque los motores no funcionaban, los cañones no podían disparar y los soldados no se podían mover...y contestar a una pregunta de un general alemán con una chulería bocachanclas en lugar de una respuesta precisa no demostraba mucha profesionalidad militar, si el otro se lo llega a tomar en serio igual acaban en el Artico aunque los mandaron al frente norte mientras que los italianos estuvieron en Ucrania...


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> O que todas esas ciudades del este están bajo mínimos de población. La mayoría salieron con lo puesto al inicio de la guerra, como es obvio, y otros más tarde. Y ahora, las que son más seguras, como Mariupol, irán recuperando la población perdida poco a poco conforme vayan recobrando la normalidad.
> 
> Además, habría que ver hasta que punto es factible regresar. Los que se fueron hacia el oeste (la mayoría) y acabaron en países otan o pro-otan ¿cómo regresan hacia su ciudad de origen bajo ocupación rusa? A través de Ucrania? Ni te lo van a permitir ni es seguro. Lo único factible sería a través de Rusia, pero resulta que estás en Polonia o Alemania. Aerolíneas con vuelos suspendidos, sanciones, tema pasaportes, etc. ¿Hasta que punto es fácil para esa gente regresar a su hogar mientras dure el conflicto?



Prorrusos del Dombas Irán regresando a la par que las dos provincias son liberadas... Los días anteriores a la guerra se evacuaron civiles a Rusia porque los ucropitecos redoblaron los bombardeos....


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Hay que admitir, no obstante, que el ejército ucraniano se ha defendido con notable valor y cierto exito. Lo que debería haber sido un paseo militar ha sido otra cosa.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Sí, ha utilizado colegios y edificios residenciales.
Un valor tremendo.

Ha sido otra cosa...joder, estáis con el culo en llamas   

Hoy domingo se han metido por el hilo una gran cantidad de subnormales.
Sales del hilo del chusky ese? O directamente de forocoches?


----------



## Epicii (13 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los usaron de carne de cañón en una guerra, creo que contra Uruguay.
> No quedó varón negro en Argentina.
> Las mujeres sobrevivieron pero se mezclaron con blancos, hay algún estudio genético que revela restos de sangre africana en un porcentaje apreciable de la población, seguramente Maradroga, el Kun, Di María, y algún argento cabecita negra, tenga alguna tatatarabuela negra que se quedó viuda sin negro con el que procrear



Argentina nunca tuvo gran cantidad de población negra, porque no tenia grandes plantaciones que requirieran mano de obra esclava...
Los esclavos que tenia en su mayoría eran sirvientes de las clases acomodadas, en 1777 eran el 4% de la población...
A partir de las guerras de independencia muchos fueron reclutados, pero no representaban ni el 10% de la población.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No realmente, es cierto que Rusia mantiene impuestos bajos, pero (como se está viendo ahora con el rublo) están interviniendo en toda la economía...o te crees que la "nueva empresa de McDonalds rusa" parte de una iniciativa completamente privada? y de ahí se pueden sacar miles de ejemplos
> 
> Por supuesto que no es la URSS, nos ha jodido, solo faltaba que un grupo de descerebrados volviesen a cometer la misma burrada



Los recientemente cerrados Macdonalds en Rusia eran todo un caramelito para cualquier oligarca ruso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No realmente, es cierto que Rusia mantiene impuestos bajos, pero (como se está viendo ahora con el rublo) están interviniendo en toda la economía...o te crees que la "nueva empresa de McDonalds rusa" parte de una iniciativa completamente privada? y de ahí se pueden sacar miles de ejemplos
> 
> Por supuesto que no es la URSS, nos ha jodido, solo faltaba que un grupo de descerebrados volviesen a cometer la misma burrada



Los recientemente cerrados Macdonalds en Rusia eran todo un caramelito para cualquier oligarca ruso.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> A P O C A L I P S I S



De todo a 100....


----------



## troperker (13 Jun 2022)

de que el gobierno de ucrania desde yatseniuk ese que puso los eeuu a gobernar tras el maidan donde los eeuu utilizo a esos grupos radiceales odiadores de rusia

rusia invade ucrania porque era evidente que se lanzaria una operacion contra donestk y lugansk donde ya moria miles de personas y donde a los paises adoradores de la democracia y la libertad y todas esas estupideces cuando en realidad se ama los intereses economicos

eeuu usaria a esos grupos para en un futuro atacar moscu y desgastarlo como es lo que esta pasando

rusia simplemente se adelanto y es mejor que la guerra ocurra ahora en ucrania que dentro de rusia en un futuro
por lo tanto putin se adelanta a los planes de eeuu e inicia su operacion especial

una ucrania que solo sirve como carne de cañon para los planes de eeuu
donde civiles mueren lamentablemente y todos esos oligarcas judios abandonan y se llenan los bolsillos como el presidente comico de ucrania

los rusos solo estan haciendo lo mismo que los eeuu preocupandose por su seguridad
donde esta el problema
rusia llevando paz democracia libertad etc etc al mismo estilo que los eeuu
solo que rusia usa sus propios recursos economicos sus hombres

mientras que eeuu usas recursos de otros y carne de cañon de sus aliados y terroristas de todos lados

y donde se ve a un ejercito ruso que planificaron mal al inicio con muy buenos punto que resultaron bien y otros mal
pero se ha visto que el ejercito ruso con 100 000 hombre mas miles de donest y lugansk
se han enfrentado a un ejercito fuertemente armado como ucrania heredera de mucho armamento sovietico y capaz de producir cierto armamento y ademas dotado de mucho material occidental y con toda la inteligencia otorgado por los paises de EUROPA Y EEUU

el ejercito ruso ha demostrado ser superior al de eeuu al enfrentarse a un ejercito mas armado y preparado

algo que eeuu no ha tenido la capacidad de enfrentar

ya que en sus guerra contra ejercitos con mucha menor capacidad militar ha tenido que enviar un inmenso musculo de equipo militar y cientos de miles de hombre y con masivos bombardeos destruyendo mucha infraestructura civil y muchas menos victimas civiles

si deseas que te invada rusia o eeuu
pues mejor rusia menos destruccion no crees

ucrania ha estado mas armado en su ejercito que cualquier pais como alemania francia polonia etc
y esta guerra ha demsotrado que en cuanto a capacidad militar los paises europeos no aguantarian mucho a rusia

con que rusia se lo tome enserio y mande misiles atacar todas las refinerias y centros de energia de europa podrian todo un caos
ya que como se defenderia 
observemos que ucrania ha tenido mayor sistemas antimisiles que todos los principales paises de europa como alemania francia italia holanda junta


jajaja

ahora lo entiendes o lo deseas aun mejor explicado

o al resumen
intereses economicos y geopoliticos

o mas resumen

bombas nucleares para todos eeuu rusia europa
asi explotan todos
total disfrutemos el espectaculo

jajaja


----------



## crocodile (13 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Supón que estás en esa ciudad. Sabes que si, por esas cosas de la política, la ciudad se devuelve a Ucrania, los nazis van a entrar y a purgar a todos los "traidores" que hayan confraternizado con los rusos.
> 
> ¿Irías con tu familia a significarte en esa plaza?



Y conociendo a Putiniano yo no me fiaría de que haya un Minsk 3 y todos los que estaban allí fueran purgados, lógico que no haya casi nadie


----------



## crocodile (13 Jun 2022)

No , los ukros son hermanitas de la caridad, TOONTOOOO.


----------



## Top5 (13 Jun 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Sin duda estaban mucho más contentos cuando los ucropitecos les disparaban por la espalda.
> Hasta nunca. Disfruta del viaje al Ignore.



Es que tiene complejo de CD, se limita a decir lo mismo una y otra vez como un CD...
Él mismo nos lo dice.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los usaron de carne de cañón en una guerra, creo que contra Uruguay.
> No quedó varón negro en Argentina.
> Las mujeres sobrevivieron pero se mezclaron con blancos, hay algún estudio genético que revela restos de sangre africana en un porcentaje apreciable de la población, seguramente Maradroga, el Kun, Di María, y algún argento cabecita negra, tenga alguna tatatarabuela negra que se quedó viuda sin negro con el que procrear



Contra Paraguay la guerra de la Triple Alianza.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> no flipes si habia -25 grados en teruel habría -50 en ucrania



No señor, en Teruel se combatio a 22 grados bajo cero a casi 1.500 metros de altura y Ucrania esta al nivel del mar, mi abuelo estuvo en Teruel y en Rusia, paso mas frio en la gce.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ejército español despliega una batería de misiles Hawk en Polonia en un ejercicio aliado.*
> 
> Font:https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/501...rcicio-aliado/



Hay que añadir que los hawk son del año de la polka y , pese a las actualizaciones , están en estado de obsolescencia .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No señor, en Teruel se combatio a 22 grados bajo cero a casi 1.500 metros de altura y Ucrania esta al nivel del mar, mi abuelo estuvo en Teruel y en Rusia, paso mas frio en la gce.



no queria decir ucrania exactamene que esta al lado del mar pero bueno no se


----------



## aurariola (13 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No, en Teruel con 18 bajo cero y un metro de nieve se paralizó todo porque los motores no funcionaban, los cañones no podían disparar y los soldados no se podían mover...y contestar a una pregunta de un general alemán con una chulería bocachanclas en lugar de una respuesta precisa no demostraba mucha profesionalidad militar, si el otro se lo llega a tomar en serio igual acaban en el Artico aunque los mandaron al frente norte mientras que los italianos estuvieron en Ucrania...



a 18 bajo cero , todo dios sigue trabajando y saliendo a la calle , no se paraliza nada. que a esa temperatura los cañones se conjelaban, pues lo intentarian con las bayonetas o vete a saber, pero ni la vida ni la guerra se para por el frio.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Jun 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> A P O C A L I P S I S



¿Dime? o te paso por el madero.


----------



## crocodile (13 Jun 2022)

La situación en los frentes en la tarde del 12 de junio:

Hoy estuvo marcado por las celebraciones a gran escala del Día de Rusia en la RPD y la RPL y en los territorios liberados de las regiones de Jersón y Zaporozhye y, por desgracia, las acciones esperadas de los nazis ucranianos. La festividad se vio ensombrecida por dos ataques terroristas, por la mañana en una subestación transformadora en Berdyansk y por la tarde, en Melitopol cerca del edificio del Ministerio del Interior de la ciudad. Lo que sucedió en Berdyansk primero se calificó como un cortocircuito, pero la investigación encontró que las explosiones fueron deliberadas. Como resultado, parte de los distritos de Berdyansk sin electricidad y dos transeúntes resultaron heridos en Melitopol.

⚔Las noticias de los frentes:

▫Frente de Jarkov:
Batallas posicionales en el área de Tsupovka y el Gran Pasaje, la situación es generalmente estable.

▫Frente Izyum-Slavyansk:
Se informa que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están acumulando fuerzas para una contraofensiva: van a intentar a recuperar Balakleya y cortar las comunicaciones de nuestro grupo Izyum. Como resultado de fuego cruzado de artillería hay incendios en los bosques circundantes. Hay información sobre nuestra captura de Bogorodichnoye. Se ha establecido el cruce cerca de Svyatogorsk. Hay batallas por Sidorovo. Tres Su-25 enemigos fueron derribados cerca de Raygorodok, Cherkassky y Dolgenkiy.

▫Frente de Lugansk:
En Severodonetsk, el último puente fue volado: el puente Proletario sobre el río, por el cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrían huir a Lysichansk. Ambos lados se culparon mutuamente, pero es un echo que los ucronazis de la ciudad tienen cortado el camino para retirarse y están encerrados en Azot, aún reteniendo a los civiles como rehenes. .

▫Frente de Donetsk:
Cerca de Artyomovsk, los nuestros tomaron el control de Vozrozhdenie y Mednaya Ruda, hay batallas por Roty. Se informa que allí están luchando los músicos de Wagner. Hoy hubo un incendio en la central termoeléctrica de Uglegorsk, que todavía está bajo el control de los ucronazis; ambos lados se culparon mutuamente por esto.


▫Frente Sur:
Habiendo fracasado en interrumpir las fiestas en Jersón y Novaya Kajóvka con "Tochka-U", derribados por la defensa aérea, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidieron inventar otra victoria: propagaron un relato victorioso de que habían capturado el pueblo de Tavriyskoye y estaban avanzando sobre Jersón. No se ha escuchado nada como esto en ninguna parte, excepto en los canales ucranianos de Telegram.
La tensión permanece en el área a lo largo de Ingulets, desde Snegirevka hasta Davydov Brod: el enemigo ya no ataca aquí, pero estallan los disparos y se derriban los aviones ucranianos.

▫Nuestra frontera:
En la región de Belgorod, los residentes observaron el trabajo de la defensa aérea.

Las llegadas:
A las altas horas de la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Stajánov en la RPL. En Gorlovka, los ucronazis atacaron un edificio de jardín de infancia con artillería; no se reportaron víctimas. Y tradicionalmente bombardearon Donetsk: en el distrito de Kirovsky, el microdistrito de Abakumov fue bombardeado, un residente local murió en el patio, muchos resultaron heridos de diversos grados de gravedad.

Calibración:
Cerca de Ternopil, se ha destruido un gran almacén con obsequios de los patrocinadores occidentales de los ucronazis: sistemas antitanque, MANPADS y municiones. Una instalación Buk fue destruida cerca de Jarkov y una estación de radar cerca de Slavyansk. Además, en Krivoy Rog, volaron los radares S-300, y en los territorios ocupados de RPD y RPL, 2 baterías MLRS fueron destruidas.

En el mundo:
Un periódico griego publicó un artículo sobre los crímenes de "Azov" en Mariupol. El interlocutor de la publicación fue testigo de esos crímenes, un residente de la comunidad griega en el pueblo de Sartana.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> no queria decir ucrania exactamene que esta al lado del mar pero bueno no se



Al nivel del mar el frio no es tan duro, en la alta montaña con viento la sensacion termica es mucho mayor y te congelas.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> a 18 bajo cero , todo dios sigue trabajando y saliendo a la calle , no se paraliza nada. que a esa temperatura los cañones se conjelaban, pues lo intentarian con las bayonetas o vete a saber, pero ni la vida ni la guerra se para por el frio.



Tu eres una tia ?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Al nivel del mar el frio no es tan duro, en la alta montaña con viento la sensacion termica es mucho mayor y te congelas.



ya hombra ya, me imagino que hablamos de temperatura en la trinchera estando un poco a cubierto

si que es cierto que los alrededores de moscú son bastante llanos también así que no sé, habrá que mirar temperaturas en invierno en ambos sitios


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> a 18 bajo cero , todo dios sigue trabajando y saliendo a la calle , no se paraliza nada. que a esa temperatura los cañones se conjelaban, pues lo intentarian con las bayonetas o vete a saber, pero ni la vida ni la guerra se para por el frio.



Sí es la temperatura ideal para salir a la calle en calzoncillos jaja..

Y que en Teruel se paralizaron los dos ejércitos no me lo invento, si no sabe nada del tema busque información y documéntese joder.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí es la temperatura ideal para salir a la calle en calzoncillos jaja..
> 
> Y que en Teruel se paralizaron los dos ejércitos no me lo invento, si no sabe nada del tema busque información y documéntese joder.



yo me lo creo perfectamente, con esa mierda de ropa que debían de llevar, sales, pillas una mojadura de la nieve y de noche ya no vuelves.

y no creo que tuvieran demasiados 4x4


----------



## raptors (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Manzanas traigo, Bosch afirma sin ambajes el exterminio de los nativos, ese es el punto, sus orgullos no vienen al caso. El problema del nacionalismo español franquista o reaccionario yo lo llamaria "la paradoja otomana". La república turca se niega a reconocer el genocidio armenio, podria hacerlo puesto que el sultanato fúe una etapa nefasta que fjué superada precisamente por la fundación de la república por Mustafa Kemal, pero....como resulta que Kemal tiena algún esqueleto propio, es mejor negarlo todo y listo, a los nacionalista españoles les pasa algo parecido, podrian reconocer sus atrocidades en el Nuevo Mundo, aquel régimen era un regimen feudal ya superado, pero...eso sería perder su mística lacaya y genuflexa en la que se basa su entelequia.




_"... a los nacionalista españoles les pasa algo parecido, podrian reconocer sus atrocidades en el Nuevo Mundo..."_ *esa es la idea...* pero apenas se los mencionas y se descomponen totalmente... reaccionan con el _apasionamiento_ y no con la _razón_...


----------



## raptors (13 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Creo que nos faltaba hoy este vídeo para celebrar el día de Rusia.
> 
> Lyube - Versión rock del himno de Rusia.




*Así como empieza esta versión* del himno ruso... no se porque, pero me recuerda un viejo _"riff"_ del grupo alemán rammstein....


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que alguien está planeando ganar un dineral en la hambruna que se avecina.
> ¿Quien dijo qué no saben gestionar el colapso?
> 
> La administración Biden pagará a los agricultores más dinero para no cultivar
> ...




Ahora me entero yo que cultivar plantas desprende gases de efecto invernadero 
Tenía entendido que el crecimiento de TODAS las plantas reduce el CO2 atmosférico a causa de la función clorofílica y dado que el CO2 es un gas de efecto invernadero, cultivar plantas reduce ese gas de efecto invernadero.

¿O el problema es que escasea el combustible?

A lo peor quiere vendernos la moto de que quemar combustible en tractores y cosechadoras es malísimo mientras es sano fletar barcos de guerra, portaviones y cazas de combate.

Lo que hay que oir.

Vuelve a dar la impresión de que el problema energético es mucho más grave de lo que nos hacen creer. 

¿Acaso, Sr Biden, sus asesores estiman que podría faltarles combustible para mantener a la vez producción industrial, agricultura y un ejército repartido por todo el planeta?

Y claro, a la hora de elegir, nos cargamos la agricultura.

Mire usted, mister Biden, ustedes no necesitan enemigos porque se bastan solitos para irse al precipicio. Su enemigo no es Rusia, ni Irán, ni Venezuela ni Cuba ni China: son ustedes mismos y algún día tendrán que asumirlo y cargar con las consecuencias.


----------



## Besarionis (13 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Descifrando la guerra blanqueando a Bandera en directo.
> 
> Joder que vendida llevan estos desde que empezaron a ver dinero.



Un enlace, por favor. Para escribirles un piropo...


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo recordar que cuando Argentina se independizó la poblacín de origen Africano, negros para más señas, rondaba desde 1/3 a 1/2. ¿Alguien ha visto alguna vez un argentino negro?



Los enrolaron en el ejército expedicionario de San martín, ese que cruzó los Andes hacia Chile y luego al Perú. No se si volvió alguno, todavía no existía la costumbre de repatriar cadáveres.


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a estas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Y este Dimitri Medveded se supone que va a suceder a Putin?
Pues agarraos que vienen curvas ...
Aquí se va a liar un Armagedon bonito, madre mía... 
Que Dios guarde la salud de Putin muchos años


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Le preguntó la lombriz hija a su madre: De qué animales me tengo que cuidar? Y la lombriz madre le contestó: no tengas cuidado ni de los leones ni de las hienas, y por supuesto de las águilas. Pero escóndete en cuanto veas una musaraña, un mirlo u otro pájaro, por pequeño que sea.



Qué bueno. Apuntado para mis nietos Gracias


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es cierto que España construyó mucho en América Latina, de hecho es el imperio que más ha construido fuera de sus fronteras junto con el Romano. También es cierto que nos lo cobramos. En este caso no veo sentido en el mantra latinoamericano de que "se llevaron el oro", cuando a día de hoy siguen produciendo tanto o más oro del que pudo cobrarse España.
> 
> Respecto a saquear, hay que contextualizar: España era por aquel entonces una nación fundamentalista católica, lógico viniendo de dónde veníamos, obsesionada por crear más y más católicos, otra cosa es que finalmente se expoliara, pero también desarrollaran ámplias zondas de América. La visión anglosajona fue distinta, veían a América como "una nueva casa" donde había que echar al inquilino anterior.



En América (México, Centroamérica, Perú, Bolivia) la invasión fue precedida por plagas vírales (sarampión, viruela, ...) que exterminaron a los nativos, e hicieron posible la "conquista". En el Sur, una de las culturas mas avanzadas tenía una población estimada de entre 12 a 20 millones, 100 años después de la "conquista" quedaba solo medio millón de habitantes en un territorio seis veces mayor al de España, y muy agreste y difícil, no como las llanuras y bosques de Norteamérica.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Ahora me entero yo que cultivar plantas desprende gases de efecto invernadero
> Tenía entendido que el crecimiento de TODAS las plantas reduce el CO2 atmosférico a causa de la función clorofílica y dado que el CO2 es un gas de efecto invernadero, cultivar plantas reduce ese gas de efecto invernadero.
> 
> ¿O el problema es que escasea el combustible?
> ...



Lo que emite gases de efecto invernadero, carbono básicamente, es el arar y voltear la tierra en las labores de preparación de cultivos agrarios. 
Por el contrario praderas debidamente pastoreadas tienen el efecto contrario, capturan dióxido de carbono atmosférico y lo retienen en el suelo.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

Ya hasta China se aleja de Mongolistán. Triste.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)

PINZAS, con mayúsculas.



¿Alguien ha leído algo al respecto?



Podría venir de aquí y que el pavo de la cuenta le esté pegando al whisky


----------



## raptors (13 Jun 2022)

por eso

*Todo en contexto....* después de 8 años de ser acosados, perseguidos y asesinados por el gobierno uckronazi... la mayoría de la población vio que lo mejor para subsistir era llevar una vida lo más discreta posible y llevar un perfil bajo.... 

Ya con la liberación se están dando un tiempo para ver como termina esto... no dudo que entre los supuestos reconciliados con el gobierno ruso se encuentre infiltrados... listos para delatar a la gente.. por eso se aguantan....

La población de Kherson viendo este posible escenario ya está pidiendo la reunificación con rusia.. para de esta manera sentirse seguros.... ya que son parte de rusia....

*pd:* además que la propia rusia aconsejo a la población mantener un perfil bajo...


----------



## raptors (13 Jun 2022)

Te vas directo a follar a tu put@ madre...


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Erdogan: No se puede confiar en Occidente
> 
> "Cuando preguntamos a Grecia para qué desplegáis las bases americanas, nos contestan: "contra Rusia". ¿Y qué ha hecho por Ucrania contra Rusia? Sus palabras están llenas de mentiras. No se puede confiar en Occidente, especialmente *cuando se trata de sus políticas*", dijo el presidente en una reunión con jóvenes turcos.
> 
> ...



Pues esperate a que Occidente cumpla su cupo de igualdad con el 50% de politicos y 50% de politicas...


----------



## Arraki (13 Jun 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Un enlace, por favor. Para escribirles un piropo...



Lo tienes en el Twitch de esta gentuza


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> porque lo que llevamos fueron enfermedades para los cuales los indios no estaban preparados, aparte de las matanzas.



Las pLandemias son mucho mas antiguas de lo que algunos se piensan, muchas veces para justificar matanzas.

PD: Si te has vacunado contra el timovirus, por favor ignora el mensaje y en la medida de lo posible ignorame a mi tambien, que tengo la lista de ignore llena


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me jode que defienda usted asesinos comprobados. Que jalee la versión de sádicos sin compasión y sus descendientes, que orgullosos de las gestas de sus mierdas de antepasados siguen masacrando a miles sólo por el hecho de no se de su grupito chachiguay. Ya hace tiempo que les han pillado, pero siguen convencidos de que se saldrán otra vez con la suya. Y mientras esperan la oportunidad esatán llenando mi país y mi tierra con su inmunda presencia, protestando en las calles cada vez que un acto justo acaece e invirtiendo en empresas que me tienen frito a llamadas a la hora de la siesta.
> 
> Espero impaciente el momento en que se enfrenten a la realidad y se les quede el pasmo grabado para siempre en la cara.



Hoiga Mabuse, ojo que hay un usuario con un nick muy similar al del @raptors este, que siempre esta vomitando mierda otanista por el hilo (no se su nick ahora mismo, lo tengo ignorado, solo lo veo cuando accedo desde el movil sin loginarme), a ver si se va a estar usted confundiendo y ha aprovechado a arrearle cuando ha hablado de la conquista española de las americas.

Por que a usted nunca le he visto yo tan cristofascista como por atacar asi por esa razon. Seguro que me pierdo algo por ahi, pero a ver si va a ser todo un malentendido.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Mira tú, si los rusos de rebote crean una multinacional de la comida basura, ya sería la coña.



Y libre de transgenicos!


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

El NEW DEAL de Roosevelt que pretendía atajar la crisis del 29 , por mucho que se disfrace no consiguieron recuperar la economía. 

Lo que realmente sacó a Estados Unidos del derrumbe de los castillos en el aire en qué habían convertido su economía , fue la llamada segunda guerra mundial . ( No fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en ninguna ciudad americana . No quedaron como Berlín o Hiroshima ... )

La enorme estafa piramidal formada por la especulación en la bolsa ( similar a la actual con el dinero FIAT ) , sólo pudo solucionarse con dinero real : el que consiguieron vendiendo armas a los países europeos para que se matasen entre sí y luego los créditos del Plan Marshall para reconstruir lo que habían destruido. 

Algunos de los métodos anteriores a la guerra son parecidos a lo que se pretende ahora con el coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania : 

_*A través de la Agricultural Ajustment Act (AAA de 1933) se buscó la recuperación del campo, siendo objetivo primordial la disminución de la producción, ya que la sobreproducción que se arrastraba desde la década de los 20 había hundido los precios y los beneficios de los agricultores. Esa reducción se consiguió a cambio de una indemnización recibida por los agricultores. El resultado que se obtuvo de la disminución de las cosechas fue la subida de los precios. En tres años se consiguieron duplicar las rentas agrarias.*_









La revolución con la que Roosevelt sacó a EE.UU. de la depresión y lo preparó para la guerra


Intervención de los mercados financieros, pensiones, garantías de depósitos, sanidad pública, derechos sindicales, financiación e inversión pública, programas




www.lavanguardia.com







El período de Entreguerras. El New Deal











El New Deal de Roosevelt


En 1933, el presidente de EE.UU. Franklin D. Roosevelt enderezó la economía con lo que se llamó el "Nuevo Pacto". Por Javier G. Cristóbal • ¿Quién fue




www.xlsemanal.com
 









JEW DEAL coronavírico: crisis del 29 + gran depresión = segunda guerra mundial . Según el guion, en breve tendremos la tercera guerra mundial


No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos. Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> ¿Tiene un movil apple y una camiseta adidas?



Nah no te creas esas patrañas, esos muertos de hambre no tienen con que pagarse un iphone.

La realidad de las calles en las ciudades rusas son estas:


----------



## Kreonte (13 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El NEW DEAL de Roosevelt que pretendía atajar la crisis del 29 , por mucho que se disfrace no consiguieron recuperar la economía.
> 
> Lo que realmente sacó a Estados Unidos del derrumbe de los castillos en el aire en qué habían convertido su economía , fue la llamada segunda guerra mundial . ( No fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en ninguna ciudad americana . No quedaron como Berlín o Hiroshima ... )
> 
> ...



Ya pero había una inversión pública o no? Y obviamente si por ejemplo construyes presas, obtienes energía, al tener más energía y siendo producción bastante barata el coste de la misma se reduce y el sector industrial es más productivo. Todo fue un win win.










Pacto contra la 'Gran Depresión': estos proyectos de infraestructura cambiaron EEUU


El ‘New Deal’ fue un esfuerzo masivo de la administración de Franklin Delano Roosevelt para superar la crisis económica y aumentar el empleo en la década de 1930. El demócrata logró el financiamiento federal para construir y mejorar carreteras, presas y escuelas, un histórico programa que...




www.univision.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ya pero había una inversión pública o no? Y obviamente si por ejemplo construyes presas, obtienes energía, al tener más energía y siendo producción bastante barata el coste de la misma se reduce y el sector industrial es más productivo. Todo fue un win win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gasto público es gasto NO ES INVERSIÓN . 

De alguna parte hay que sacar el dinero ! 

Es ahí donde chocan Hayek y Keynes . 

La economía productiva de la Alemania Nazi que sacó de la crisis estructural a un país completamente arruinado por el saqueo de la primera guerra mundial , era un peligro y un mal ejemplo para otros países que estuviesen tentados de quebrar el sistema especulativo en el que se basa la judiada supranacional . Aquí nos metemos con el petrodólar - el petroyuan , Gadafi , Ucrania y tal y cual .

China es el equivalente actual a la Alemania Nazi . Su espectacular desarrollo se ha debido a su altísima producción y la venta de sus productos a los países desarrollados . Pero llega un momento en que la desindustrialización occidental empobrece a los países y su dinero deja de tener valor y por lo tanto los chinos ya no les interesa dinero fiat inventado que no vale nada y prefieren comprar empresas estructurales antes de que se derrumbe todo. 









Desindustrialización (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El Petroyuan, arma china para acabar con el dólar - Capital


La rivalidad entre China y Estados Unidos está en su punto máximo, a pesar de que el cambio de la administración Trump a la administración Biden ha atemperado el choque entre ambos gigantes.




capital.es


----------



## Julc (13 Jun 2022)

Otro día y otro merc anglo al hoyo.

Jordan Gatley, que te llore tu puta madre.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso es totalmente falso y además es imposible. Si España se impuso en America fue gracias a todas las tribus que vivían oprimidas por otras tirbus de salvajes como los hijos de puta de los Aztecas por poner un ejemplo. Esas tribus vieron en España y SOBRETODO en el Cristianismo un futuro mucho mejor y una sociedad más humana. Sin duda fue un enorme acierto por su parte. Al final gentuza que arrancaba el corazón de niñas para satisfacer a sus "Sádicos Dioses" debían ser depuestas lo antes posible.



Que viva España eh... pero ten en cuenta que tu perspectiva es la de un español. Habla algun dia con un ingles sobre la armada invencible y como perdio contra los elementos.

Aqui conocemos la version española, no la Azteca ni la de ninguno de los indios que ahi habia. Del mismo modo que la gente de nuestro entorno tiene una perspectiva determinada al respecto de los conflictos de la OTAN, que coincide en groso modo con lo que las autoridades y medios sometidos a la OTAN.

Y eso con lo que esta pasando en la actualidad, de aqui a 500 años, ya te puedes imaginar en cuanto se ajustaran a la realidad. Si entramos en una "guerra total" entre Europa y Rusia, en algunas culturas aun se creeran que los que mueran en semejante guerra, murieron por el covid, depende del relato que les venda su estado.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

Ucrania teme una derrota en el Este sin aumento de la ayuda militar.

Rusia avanza en la región de Donbass mientras Estados Unidos y sus aliados se preparan para discutir nuevos suministros de armas pesadas para Kyiv

. Ukraine Fears Defeat in East Without Surge in Military Aid


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No señor, en Teruel se combatio a 22 grados bajo cero a casi 1.500 metros de altura y Ucrania esta al nivel del mar, mi abuelo estuvo en Teruel y en Rusia, paso mas frio en la gce.



Casi todas las grandes batallas de la guerra se libraron en un clima extremo, en Brunete se hablaba de 40 grados a la sombra.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Hay que añadir que los hawk son del año de la polka y , pese a las actualizaciones , están en estado de obsolescencia .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Todas estas cosas se hacen para salir en la foto así que incluso si instalan un tirachinas vale.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Seh, no es como la "liberacion" de Tripoli por parte de los mercenarios de la OTAN, que prefirieron filmarla en Qatar por cuestiones de "seguridad"...


----------



## Kreonte (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ucrania teme una derrota en el Este sin aumento de la ayuda militar.
> 
> Rusia avanza en la región de Donbass mientras Estados Unidos y sus aliados se preparan para discutir nuevos suministros de armas pesadas para Kyiv
> 
> . Ukraine Fears Defeat in East Without Surge in Military Aid




Yo no le daría más armas. La victoria es imposible, más sin aviación, va perdiendo terreno, va perdiendo efectivos pero se niega a negociar con Rusia si no se respeta la integridad territorial ucraniana, por tanto, va a perder tarde o temprano todo el país. Al final depende de lo que quiera hacer Rusia.

Es alargar la agonía.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Yo no le daría más armas. La victoria es imposible, más sin aviación, va perdiendo terreno, va perdiendo efectivos pero se niega a negociar con Rusia si no se respeta la integridad territorial ucraniana, por tanto, va a perder tarde o temprano todo el país. Al final depende de lo que quiera hacer Rusia.
> 
> Es alargar la agonía.



Ese debate está ya encima de la mesa.
Cada vez habrá menos unanimidad en el bloque otanista. Es inútil seguir mandando armas y sobre todo es caro, muy caro.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Te ha dicho el mismo Putin que no va a tocar el resto de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Las negociaciones han de ser directamente con USA. Ya se ha hablado de hecho:
> ...



Lo que Putin dijo fue desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Lo del "resto" lo debes haber sacado de la propaganda occidental, no te la creas.

Y es que viendo lo que occidente ha sembrado en Ucrania, se le va la vida en dejar el territorio entero bien limpio. Pero oye, tambien se puede desmilitarizar y desnazificar durante un alto el fuego, mejor aun.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Nah no te creas esas patrañas, esos muertos de hambre no tienen con que pagarse un iphone.
> 
> La realidad de las calles en las ciudades rusas son estas:



Las ciudades americanas con el fentanilo y la heroina van a quedar la mar de chulas ... Es impresionante que menos de una generación de la epidemia de crack vuelva a ocurrir lo mismo y es impresionante que EEUU se meta en una guerra en Ucrania teniendo ese problema y muchos otros por resolver en su país.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Seh, no da para guion de disney, comprendo tu perspectiva...


----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ese debate está ya encima de la mesa.
> Cada vez habrá menos unanimidad en el bloque otanista. Es inútil seguir mandando armas y sobre todo es caro, muy caro.



El problema de las armas OTAN es que son caras, muy caras en general, con un mantenimiento costoso y especializado y al final en un combate sucio y largo acabo imponiendose la economía de medios.


----------



## Kreonte (13 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ese debate está ya encima de la mesa.
> Cada vez habrá menos unanimidad en el bloque otanista. Es inútil seguir mandando armas y sobre todo es caro, muy caro.



No es que sea caro o no, pagarían con el dinero que le hemos congelado a Rusia, es que básicamente las posibilidades de victoria son poco probables y no parece que Rusia, como se esperaba en un principio, vaya a caer en bancarrota. Además siendo sinceros ya no me fio de Zelensky.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema de las armas OTAN es que son caras, muy caras en general, con un mantenimiento costoso y especializado y al final en un combate sucio y largo acabo imponiendose la economía de medios.



Por eso el AK-47 triunfó por todo el mundo y durante décadas.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las ciudades americanas con el fentanilo y la heroina van a quedar la mar de chulas ... Es impresionante que menos de una generación de la epidemia de crack vuelva a ocurrir lo mismo y es impresionante que EEUU se meta en una guerra en Ucrania teniendo ese problema y muchos otros por resolver en su país.



No hay problemas de droga de semejante indole en un estado soberano que se oponga. Mientras van intoxicados, no van ni a protestar.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Lugansk, el frente más desconocido


Artículo Original: DonRF La batalla por Mariupol se siguió al minuto: periodistas y corresponsales militares de ambos bandos emitían el curso de los acontecimientos, avances y retrocesos online. La…




slavyangrad.es











Lugansk, el frente más desconocido


13/06/2022

Artículo Original: DonRF 


La batalla por Mariupol se siguió al minuto: periodistas y corresponsales militares de ambos bandos emitían el curso de los acontecimientos, avances y retrocesos online. La batalla por la RPL no ha tenido esa suerte. Las noticias de uno y otro bando son escasas y desde el nuestro, solo las victoriosas. Mientras tanto, Mariupol, donde ya se ha reanudado la escuela y la vida va mejorando poco a poco, ha sufrido menos que Popasnaya y en Severodonetsk la lucha dura ya dos meses, en los que el control de las manzanas ha pasado de unas manos a otras. Es difícil imaginar lo que está ocurriendo en la ciudad.

Uno de los _protagonistas_ de los tiempos de Minsk, Zolotoe, no aparece en ninguna parte. El sábado, el jefe de la administración de ocupación, el militante Haidai, admitió que sus bandas habían abandonado la localidad de Orejovo, con lo que la bolsa de Zolotoe finalmente se ha hecho realidad. Las cosas serán duras ahí. En estos ocho años, como en otros lugares, el enemigo se ha estado reforzando y ahora aguantará hasta el final. Sin embargo, ya no tienen muchas opciones: o rompen el cerco a través de los campos hacia Lisichansk, o morirán sobre el terreno.

Todavía no ha sido posible cercar Lisichansk y las batallas serán difíciles: la ciudad está situada en una colina y también está el factor del río. La perla de la región de Lugansk, el triángulo industrial que forman Severodonetsk, Lisichansk y Rubezhnoe, se ha convertido en el epicentro de la guerra. La batalla ahí va a ser la más dura, fundamentalmente debido al suministro regular de fuerzas frescas del enemigo. De hecho, este es el _Verdún_ de nuestra guerra. Todos están involucrados ahí: las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, los ejércitos de la RPD y la RPL, la Guardia Nacional chechena…

Lo más sorprendente es que hay muchas noticias desde la bombardeada ciudad de Donetsk, donde hay corresponsales militares y periodistas y desde el norte de la región de Donetsk, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están avanzando mucho menos que en la zona de Lugansk. Puede que sea correcto: llegarán en algún momento, pero no están a punto de llegar. En absoluto. El destino de la campaña se está decidiendo en esos lugares de Lugansk. El oponente ha invertido demasiados recursos en la defensa de esas ciudades, aunque en términos militares no las necesite. Y ahora todo pende de un hilo: la caída de Zolotoe haría posible atacar Lisichansk directamente y completar por fin la captura de toda la RPL.

Pero entonces habrá una pausa operativa, que será el momento más peligroso de la _operación militar especial_ en nuestra dirección, porque será cómoda para los contraataques. Y esto es algo que habrá que experimentar. Con falta de reservas. Podemos escribir cien veces que hay pocos efectivos de infantería y probablemente no importará, porque ya se ha dicho muchas veces, pero siempre queda la esperanza de que se haga algo al respecto. Si no, será duro. Pero eso será en el futuro. Por el momento, el heroico ejército de la República (y esta es la verdad, no es una metáfora, el heroísmo está donde hay falta de fondos y fuerzas), con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa está haciendo todo lo posible y lo imposible para que la guerra termine para la RPL.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Que viva España eh... pero ten en cuenta que tu perspectiva es la de un español. Habla algun dia con un ingles sobre la armada invencible y como perdio contra los elementos.
> 
> Aqui conocemos la version española, no la Azteca ni la de ninguno de los indios que ahi habia. Del mismo modo que la gente de nuestro entorno tiene una perspectiva determinada al respecto de los conflictos de la OTAN, que coincide en groso modo con lo que las autoridades y medios sometidos a la OTAN.
> 
> Y eso con lo que esta pasando en la actualidad, de aqui a 500 años, ya te puedes imaginar en cuanto se ajustaran a la realidad. Si entramos en una "guerra total" entre Europa y Rusia, en algunas culturas aun se creeran que los que mueran en semejante guerra, murieron por el covid, depende del relato que les venda su estado.



El problema es que como buenos traidores hay españoles que compran la perspectiva de los anglos y desechan la propia...así nos va


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

Alguna nueva sobre las cositas chulas de la banda del pingüino gilipollenko?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Vaya vaya, el PIB de los anglos se va a tomar por culo
Sorpresa, dicen los ejjjjpertos         

Reino Unido: PIB se contrae un 0.3% en abril, una sorpresa negativa


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *Joe Biden* tomó la palabra, atrás habían quedado los discursos del resto de los presidentes en el almuerzo que compartieron el viernes. Biden, según trascendió desde la delegación argentina, se mostró muy preocupado por la posibilidad de que se desencadene la Tercera Guerra Mundial. El presidente de Estados Unidos fue directo a la hora de hablar de Rusia y los riesgos de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> Incluso, según confiaron fuentes oficiales, *Biden dijo que contaba con información clasificada que lo hacía tener una mirada escéptica sobre el desenlace de lo que ocurre en Europa.* El riesgo de que esto ocurra, según explicó el norteamericano, es* muy grande* y las consecuencias inimaginables.
> La especulación es que el presidente de Rusia, *Vladímir* Putin podría utilizar armas tácticas, es decir misiles atómicos, lo que obligaría a Estados Unidos a entrar en acción militar directa. El silencio en el centro de convenciones fue total.



Y nadie se levantó para decirle:

- No es usted creible, si tales informes fueran fiables o mínimamente correctos, usted y europa ya habrían impuesto un cielo despejado para los ucranianos, pero... por muy loco o tonto o con flojera mental que se haga, NO ME CONVENCE.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El problema es que como buenos traidores hay españoles que compran la perspectiva de los anglos y desechan la propia...así nos va



Si, ya conozco bien a esa gente que defiende mentiras incluso sabiendo que son mentiras porque se supone que es lo mejor para los "suyos".

Vacunado contra el covid, verdad?


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo ponen como cruzando del donetsk , pero lo mismo son unas manibras. Tiene sentido si el rio no tiene mucha corriente esos blindados tienen capacidades anfibias de cruce.




pero si el.donetsk se vadea andando estos dias.. esta casi seco


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> PINZAS, con mayúsculas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a ver vamos a ver noticias de ataques a rusia a porrillo.. los ukronazis en su desesperacion tienen que animar a su borregada

ya nadie les hace ni puto caso


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Zelenski. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## JimJones (13 Jun 2022)

Horny Report 274 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Cofrade Infiltrado, SolientGrinismo Inminente, SuperAgente Abusao, Panzers Kaputt, Segarro Amigo, Anglo Abusa-Pies, LeyendaNegrismo Gusanero, Paracaid... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:07:43 Subido 10/06 a las...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Yo no le daría más armas. La victoria es imposible, más sin aviación, va perdiendo terreno, va perdiendo efectivos pero se niega a negociar con Rusia si no se respeta la integridad territorial ucraniana, por tanto, va a perder tarde o temprano todo el país. Al final depende de lo que quiera hacer Rusia.
> 
> Es alargar la agonía.




la pregunta es EUROPA tiene mas armas que dar a ucrania sin caer en peligro?

ojo que para fabricar nuevas la cosa se esta poniendo cara... mirad como esta el dolsr y materias..


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

moscu anoche....


----------



## willbeend (13 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, ha utilizado colegios y edificios residenciales.
> Un valor tremendo.
> 
> Ha sido otra cosa...joder, estáis con el culo en llamas
> ...



Pues iba a decir lo mismo, en las ultimas decenas de paginas hay una cantidad *inusual *de subnormales posteando por aqui, al menos fuera de mi lista de ignorados.

Que estaran tramando estos hijos de la gran puta? Se habran dado cuenta que sus cuentas originales son completamente ignoradas aqui y tiran de nuevos "personajes"?


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

La realidad es que el 10% del Ejército ruso y las milicias de Donetsk y Lugansk están derrotando a todo el Ejército ucronazi apoyado con armas, dinero, instrucción e inteligencia por los 30 países de la OTAN. Sin contar con los mercenarios nazis. La verdad que es humillante.


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las ciudades americanas con el fentanilo y la heroina van a quedar la mar de chulas ... Es impresionante que menos de una generación de la epidemia de crack vuelva a ocurrir lo mismo y es impresionante que EEUU se meta en una guerra en Ucrania teniendo ese problema y muchos otros por resolver en su país.



La mejor serie que se ha editado jamás es:

- "The wire".

La recomiendo a quíen quiera realmente conocer lo que es EE.UU. 

Y es de los primeros 2000 (2002)... el mismo guionista tiene alguna anterior y... más de lo mismo... eso es EE.UU.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Empiezo a sentir en mi círculo de relaciones preocupación-escándalo-indignación por la subida de precios. y manifestaciones inequívocas de empezar a recortar algunos gastos.

Me pregunto: 
¿Cuánto tardará en crearse una masa crítica en la sociedad de resistencia-protesta en respuesta?

¿Cómo incidirá-acelerará esta reacción, la continuación de la escalada inflacionaria?

Me gustaría aclarar que estas reacciones provienen de personas refractarias a mis avisos o advertencias en meses pasados, de que nos fuéramos preparando.


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Polonia y Turquía son dos grandes amenazas para Europa y la Humanidad. SI se distrajeran unos misiles y se hicieran desaparecer esos engendros, sería una mejora paretiana, porque lo que moriría no es ni humano.



por qué turquía?


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos se ha comprometido a entregar 220.000 proyectiles, suficientes para igualar la potencia de fuego rusa durante unos cuatro días.


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Empiezo a sentir en mi círculo de relaciones preocupación-escándalo-indignación por la subida de precios. y manifestaciones inequívocas de empezar a recortar algunos gastos.
> 
> Me pregunto:
> ¿Cuánto tardará en crearse una masa crítica en la sociedad de resistencia-protesta en respuesta?
> ...



La sociedad no reaciona conjuntamente a una subida de precios como norma, salvo casos muy escepcionales... 

Lo que suele reaccionar es el tejido laboral... y mira que el que tenemos es LAMENTABLE en cuanto a representatividad, pero... ya hay situaciones que empiezan a salir y... 

Se irá viendo conforme la conflictividad laboral empiece a crecer... ya los hosteleros no tienen camareros, con sueldos preinflacionarios ya a muchos ni siquiera les merece la pena el desplazamiento... pero, sólo es el principio, de verdad la conflictividad es muy probable que aguante un año, con progresión, pero poco a poco, en este país llevamos años que en la práctica habían desaparecido los sindicatos, eran meras centrales gestoras de convenios, pero la cosa se va a poner dura para todos y es inevitable...


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Alemania, adicta al petróleo ruso.

España disminuye compras.

India 8se sabe que hace de intermediaria) sube como la espuma.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Jun 2022)

__





Ucrania ha abierto más de 1.400 causas por traición y colaboración con el Ejército ruso






www.msn.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Empiezo a sentir en mi círculo de relaciones preocupación-escándalo-indignación por la subida de precios. y manifestaciones inequívocas de empezar a recortar algunos gastos.
> 
> Me pregunto:
> ¿Cuánto tardará en crearse una masa crítica en la sociedad de resistencia-protesta en respuesta?
> ...




Es tan sencillo como explicarles:

- Las sanciones no son contra Rusia.

- Las sanciones hacen que Rusia recaude más al subir los precios de exportación.

- EEUU sigue importando energía de Rusia, incluyendo uranio, y a Europa se lo quieren impedir.

- A EEUU, gran productor y exportador de grano (y además transgénico) le interesa que suban los precios, y además que se acepte su grano transgénico.

- Quieren que los europeos dejen de consumir, de usar el coche, etc, e imponer la Agenda 2030, y utilizan lo de Ucrania con ese fin.

Lo van a ir entendiendo.


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> En esta entrañable jota valenciana, el personaje presume de sus múltiples viajes... dentro de la misma comarca.



ni entrañable (es un panfleto fusteriano) ni jota, es una malagueña-fandango-seguidilla común en casi toda españa.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues iba a decir lo mismo, en las ultimas decenas de paginas hay una cantidad *inusual *de subnormales posteando por aqui, al menos fuera de mi lista de ignorados.
> 
> Que estaran tramando estos hijos de la gran puta? Se habran dado cuenta que sus cuentas originales son completamente ignoradas aqui y tiran de nuevos "personajes"?


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Para los que estais en Hispanistan.....Pedrito es tonto de remate...


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La sociedad no reaciona conjuntamente a una subida de precios como norma, salvo casos muy escepcionales...
> 
> Lo que suele reaccionar es el tejido laboral... y mira que el que tenemos es LAMENTABLE en cuanto a representatividad, pero... ya hay situaciones que empiezan a salir y...
> 
> Se irá viendo conforme la conflictividad laboral empiece a crecer... ya los hosteleros no tienen camareros, con sueldos preinflacionarios ya a muchos ni siquiera les merece la pena el desplazamiento... pero, sólo es el principio, de verdad la conflictividad es muy probable que aguante un año, con progresión, pero poco a poco, en este país llevamos años que en la práctica habían desaparecido los sindicatos, eran meras centrales gestoras de convenios, pero la cosa se va a poner dura para todos y es inevitable...



Vil, te olvidas de los jubilatas que en los últimos años han crecido en número y espíritu reivindicativo y no son fuerza laboral pero sí de consumo.

Yo voy con la oreja y antenas de distinta frecuencia activadas. Y en el super, en la esquina donde se instalan las abuelas a charlar, en la gasolinera, en la mesa de al lado en el restaurante, en el teléfono con amigos y clientes... crece y crece. Ya no te ignoran como hace meses. La preocupación se está extendiendo. 
Me pregunto, ¿a quién acabarán culpando?


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es tan sencillo como explicarles:
> 
> - Las sanciones no son contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



Permíteme que sea escéptico. 

El nivel de gasto neuronal para activar el sistema racional del cerebro ha caído en picado. La gente no quiere saber, solo mantener su statu quo. Espero y confío que cuando le vean peligrar, comiencen a despertar. Pero músculo que no se ejercita, se atrofia.


----------



## DCD (13 Jun 2022)

Y por fin el rublo a niveles de 2015.



A ver cuanto tardan en decirnos que era parte del plan. 

Rublo altísimo, materias primas disparadas. Va camino de ser la guerra más rentable de la historia


----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para los que estais en Hispanistan.....Pedrito es tonto de remate...



En serio tiene que faltar algo que no nos cuentan para que este tipo se haya metido en este jardin así de repente y sin venir a cuento porque si no es así no lo entiendo ...


----------



## Octubrista (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Permíteme que sea escéptico.
> 
> El nivel de gasto neuronal para activar el sistema racional del cerebro ha caído en picado. La gente no quiere saber, solo mantener su statu quo. Espero y confío que cuando le vean peligrar, comiencen a despertar. Pero músculo que no se ejercita, se atrofia.



Me citó de otro hilo, y es que al final la realidad terminará por ir ganando al relato oficialista:



Octubrista dijo:


> ...
> Cuando empezó el tema de Ucrania recuerdo haber subido a un Taxi SEAT León TGI, de los que va a Gas Natural, y comentar junto a un compañero de empresa, como el taxista presumía lo barato y buena inversión.... mientras escuchaba a Angels Barceló en LaSer, y el taxista se cagaba en Putin (pobre ignorante).
> 
> Que hacía entonces 100km por 4€, etc.
> ...



En resumen, la gente empezó cargándose en Putin porque así lo predicaban y predican los sacerdotes de los mass media, pero ahora ya, los adoctrinados empiezan a ver de qué va el tema.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y por fin el rublo a niveles de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les faltaba contener un poco la inflación. Pero vamos, adaptándose a una situación de guerra estaba un pelín más que en Lituania hace una semana. Lo lograrán y pronto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En serio tiene que faltar algo que no nos cuentan para que este tipo se haya metido en este jardin así de repente y sin venir a cuento porque si no es así no lo entiendo ...



sigue ordenes de la otanazi? no lo ves...?


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vil, te olvidas de los jubilatas que en los últimos años han crecido en número y espíritu reivindicativo y no son fuerza laboral pero sí de consumo.
> 
> Yo voy con la oreja y antenas de distinta frecuencia activadas. Y en el super, en la esquina donde se instalan las abuelas a charlar, en la gasolinera, en la mesa de al lado en el restaurante, en el teléfono con amigos y clientes... crece y crece. Ya no te ignoran como hace meses. La preocupación se está extendiendo.
> Me pregunto, ¿a quién acabarán culpando?



No, no me olvido... en realidad conozco algún lugar que lo único que los mantiene vivos, como pueblo, es el salario de los vejetes... y familias con más de uno o dos hermanos, donde los nietos comen bajo el auspicio de ese salario... y quíen no conoce madres-abuelas... 

Pero es que el mundo de los viejos es un tremendo NEGOCIO de proporciones bíblicas, desde farmaceúticas a residencias, desde hijos a turismo invernal, desde ambulancias a dentistas... así que mantener su poder adquisitivo en realidad es algo más que vital para todos ellos...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> sigue ordenes de la otanazi? no lo ves...?



USA a través de la OTAN no da órdenes, son amenazas veladas o incluso a veces bien directas.


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y por fin el rublo a niveles de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho cabría preguntarse si no estamos en manos de agentes secretos rusos, si se les considerará MINIMAMENTE inteligentes..

La otra presunción, la de la estupidez, es DESGRACIADAMENTE la realidad... y así nos va...


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

"Nos llamamos Valientes" - el comandante del grupo "️O" reveló el secreto del símbolo "Esta señal es el privilegio de quien audazmente atacó y aplastó al enemigo", dijo el coronel general Alexander Lapin, comandante de la agrupación.

"El camino a casa se encuentra solo a través de la Victoria. Cada una de nuestras acciones es la voluntad de Dios".


----------



## Expected (13 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Nah no te creas esas patrañas, esos muertos de hambre no tienen con que pagarse un iphone.
> 
> La realidad de las calles en las ciudades rusas son estas:



Curiosos carteles en inglés en las ciudades rusas, no?. Me gusta mucho el de "2 HRS parking". Hay que joderse.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no me olvido... en realidad conozco algún lugar que lo único que los mantiene vivos, como pueblo, es el salario de los vejetes... y familias con más de uno o dos hermanos, donde los nietos comen bajo el auspicio de ese salario... y quíen no conoce madres-abuelas...
> 
> Pero es que el mundo de los viejos es un tremendo NEGOCIO de proporciones bíblicas, desde farmaceúticas a residencias, desde hijos a turismo invernal, desde ambulancias a dentistas... así que mantener su poder adquisitivo en realidad es algo más que vital para todos ellos...



...y para la economía en su conjunto.


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los genetistas paleoantropólogos hablan de una sustitución de los varones humanos hace unos 70.000 años. Es decir, por el estudio de los genes mitocondriales, la mujer humana presenta un linaje ininterrumpido, sin embargo, el hombre, una ruptura en esas fechas.
> 
> Perdón por escribir de memoria y no ofrecer mas documentación.




Tengo entendido que el genoma mitocondrial solamente se hereda por vía materna. Es decir, no entiendo cómo podría analizarse la ruptura de transmisión de un tipo de genoma que los varones no transmiten
Para no hacer farragosa la búsqueda de estudios científicos, cuelgo cita de wikipedia que aunque no es exacta, sí creo que puede servir en este debate del foro.

Agradeceré nueva información al respecto. Que no niego que los varones fuesen eliminados hace 70.000 años, lo que dudo es que la investigación se haya basado precisamente en el genoma mitocondrial

Enlace y cita: Genoma mitocondrial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"_*... Herencia*
*El ADN mitocondrial humano se hereda solo por vía materna. *Según esta concepción, cuando un espermatozoide fecunda un óvulo penetra el núcleo y su cola junto con sus mitocondrias son destruidos en el óvulo materno. Por lo tanto, en el desarrollo del cigoto solo intervendrían las mitocondrias contenidas en el óvulo.13 Sin embargo, se ha demostrado que las mitocondrias del espermatozoide pueden ingresar al óvulo. *Según algunos autores el ADN mitocondrial del padre puede perdurar en algunos tejidos, como los músculos.14 Según otros, no llega a heredarse al ser marcado por ubiquitinación y degradado*.15

*Eva mitocondrial*

*El ADN mitocondrial nos muestra la ascendencia matrilineal, *en donde a nuestra ancestro común más reciente se la ha denominado «Eva mitocondrial».

A la Eva mitocondrial se le ha dado una antigüedad promedio de 190 000 años, y el lugar en que vivió podría coincidir con el de la mayor diversidad genética mitocondrial, que se encuentra en Tanzania, África oriental..."_


----------



## Discordante (13 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Y por fin el rublo a niveles de 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.

La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).

Rusia vende petroleo y gas a cambio de papelitos que gasta para mantener su moneda y pagar la guerra. Rentable seria que Rusia cambiara el petroleo por tecnologia, capital que invertir, fabricas, know-how, inversiones que le permitan aumentar productividad y tecnologia que a su vez le permita ofrecer mas, mejores y productos con mayor valor añadido que aporte mas capital que invertir, etc. Vamos la rueda virtuosa del libre comercio y capitalismo.

Esto es una puta ruina para todos.


----------



## Vana Kala (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el genoma mitocondrial solamente se hereda por vía materna. Es decir, no entiendo cómo podría analizarse la ruptura de transmisión de un tipo de genoma que los varones no transmiten
> Para no hacer farragosa la búsqueda de estudios científicos, cuelgo cita de wikipedia que aunque no es exacta, sí creo que puede servir en este debate del foro.
> 
> Agradeceré nueva información al respecto. Que no niego que los varones fuesen eliminados hace 70.000 años, lo que dudo es que la investigación se haya basado precisamente en el genoma mitocondrial
> ...



Hará referencia al marcador monoparental del cromosoma Y, que se transmite de padres a hijos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Ahora me entero yo que cultivar plantas desprende gases de efecto invernadero
> Tenía entendido que el crecimiento de TODAS las plantas reduce el CO2 atmosférico a causa de la función clorofílica y dado que el CO2 es un gas de efecto invernadero, cultivar plantas reduce ese gas de efecto invernadero.
> 
> ¿O el problema es que escasea el combustible?
> ...



Video fresquito de un querido forero con antorob, otro forero. Disculpad el semi-offtopic.



¡Ucrania es Rusia! A chupar polla ukropitekos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> USA a través de la OTAN no da órdenes, son amenazas veladas o incluso a veces bien directas.



no cambia nada, espana esta en la otan y los que mandan de verdad son los eeuu aunque lo hagan de forma indirecta


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.
> 
> La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).
> 
> ...



Siendo un foro de economía... ¿de qué economía comunista hablas?, no ha existido en lado alguno...

Ha habido economías de guerra, Cuba por poner un caso o la URSS, dado que están en guerra los unos y lo estuvieron los otros... son economías funcionales y te permiten más que subsistir, a la URSS no sólo le permitieron ganar la IIWW, sino además llevar a la quiebra a USA...

No es algo que nadie quiera, pero la guerra es cosa de que OTRO te la imponga, independientemente que tú la desees... es lo que hay...

En cuanto a eso de la rentabilidad... pues no, LO MÁS IMPORTANTE en economía es la CREDIBILIDAD. 

La economía del Tio Sam es una mierda, simple y llanamente pura basura, que lo repito cualquiera puede visualizar en una serie como "The Wire"... pero... pero... INVIERTE y cantidades surrealistas en armamento, cuyo verdadera rentabilida NORMALMENTE debería ser nula, salvo en caso de conflicto, pero... NO ES TAL, realmente un F-35 que es un avión cuando menos delicado y complejo, más que un Ferrari, bastante más, y nada ÚTIL para el día a día, DA CREDIBILIDAD a la superioridad en tales rubros, y esto es VITAL para mantener el STATU-QUO del DOLAR, que es el verdadero poder del Tio Sam...

Rusia a día de hoy se está embarcando en la misma dinámica, por eso el valor del Rublo, sin haber actuado en ningún sentido en reformas económicas profundas está subiendo y su inflación bajando... la política económica de PUTIN mayormente iba hacia una mezcla de economía de guerra y economía de mercado, pero con clara tendencia a la primera y cada vez más acentuada, no era casualidad tampoco...

Lo de la rueda virtuosa del libre comercio DEBE SER COÑA tuya imagino... si olvidamos el nivel de deuda a todo punto disparada en todo lugar, curiosamente, salvo Rusos y Arabes todos están más o menos a unos niveles surrealistas, pues... no es que indique ciertamente que ese comercio hay servido para NADA, más que para convertir al mundo en una INMENSA BURBUJA financiera que es insostenible de todo punto...


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Argentium (13 Jun 2022)

Esto va a doler...

*Daniel Ortega, el presidente de Nicaragua; Permitirá la entrada de tropas , barcos y aviones rusos en la región para operaciones humanitarias.*
10:59 || 13/06/2022


----------



## rober713 (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> La fama de nuestro niño soldado preferido, Alyosha, sigue en aumento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leche condensada, entera y con azucar.


----------



## Satori (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La guerras son todas una ruina.



pues no fue el caso de EEUU en la 2GM, más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Jotagb (13 Jun 2022)

Occidente en una imagen.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

rusia se esta convirtiendo en el dominador del pacifico

la clave a apartir de ahora ya no es el atlantico sino el pacifico.. salid del euro


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Me citó de otro hilo, y es que al final la realidad terminará por ir ganando al relato oficialista:
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen, la gente empezó cargándose en Putin porque así lo predicaban y predican los sacerdotes de los mass media, pero ahora ya, los adoctrinados empiezan a ver de qué va el tema.



El adictrinado debería saber que que estamos en la OTAN y donde manda patrón no manda marinero.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Por eso el AK-47 triunfó por todo el mundo y durante décadas.



Es un arma que puedes sumergir en un charco de barro, con el conjunto de cierre abierto y dispararlo lleno de mierda, sin el peligro de que se interrumpa el disparo o reviente el cañon, hasta los papues de Nueva Guinea los usaron contra los indonesios desde la decada de 1970 y ni una queja, ni reclamacion alguna al fabricante Kalashnikov.


----------



## Caracalla (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.
> 
> La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).
> 
> ...



Rusia se va a quedar enormes yacimientos de materias primas, tierras fertiles, centrales nucleares, unos 5 o 6 millones de nuevas almas que van a trabajar para pagarle impuestos al Kremlin...

Las Guerras son una Ruína si no conquistas nada como pasó en Irak, Afganistán o Vietnam. La 2WW fue extremadamente rentable para USA al invadir Alemania y Japón y quedarse ambos mercados comerciales y financieros ente otras muchas cosas.


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La sociedad no reaciona conjuntamente a una subida de precios como norma, salvo casos muy escepcionales...
> 
> Lo que suele reaccionar es el tejido laboral... y mira que el que tenemos es LAMENTABLE en cuanto a representatividad, pero... ya hay situaciones que empiezan a salir y...
> 
> Se irá viendo conforme la conflictividad laboral empiece a crecer... ya los hosteleros no tienen camareros, con sueldos preinflacionarios ya a muchos ni siquiera les merece la pena el desplazamiento... pero, sólo es el principio, de verdad la conflictividad es muy probable que aguante un año, con progresión, pero poco a poco, en este país llevamos años que en la práctica habían desaparecido los sindicatos, eran meras centrales gestoras de convenios, pero la cosa se va a poner dura para todos y es inevitable...



la gente comenta siempre que una subida de precios ocurre, que todo esta muy caro pero que podemos hacer, au no hay suficientes hambrientos para liarla. 

por otro lado los sindicatos han dado orden de negociar acara de perro por la inflación, les va la vida en ello


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

es curioso que la UE apoye a esos asesinos.. aver si se van dando cuenta


----------



## Bartleby (13 Jun 2022)

Un hombre conciliador sin duda, el tipo de persona que necesita el mundo


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (13 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Un hombre conciliador sin duda, el tipo de persona que necesita el mundo



Se le ha subido a la cabeza, entre raya y raya en su cabeza suena espectacular lo de gran estadista y héroe internacional.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la gente comenta siempre que una subida de precios ocurre, que todo esta muy caro pero que podemos hacer, au no hay suficientes hambrientos para liarla.
> 
> por otro lado los sindicatos han dado orden de negociar acara de perro por la inflación, les va la vida en ello



Y cuando los haya te encontrarás con que la tendencia autoritaria de los gobiernos subirá unos puntos más, a los pocos tontos que se rebelarán les pillarán antes de liarla y las policías aumentarán en número y funciones. Quedarán los equivalentes a los albanokosovares de otras épocas que sigan dentro de nuestras fronteras, para el resto tragar.

Mira lo que son los países de la renta disponible hacia la que nos dirigimos y piensa que nos va a ocurrir.

La administración pública es un reflejo de nuestra sociedad, ni mucho mejor ni mucho peor. Hoy es la que es, la necesaria para la sociedad improductiva y corrupta que somos. y esa es la que tiene que diseñar los planes a futuro y éso no lo cambias en dos días.


----------



## Bartleby (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> rusia se esta convirtiendo en el dominador del pacifico
> 
> la clave a apartir de ahora ya no es el atlantico sino el pacifico.. salid del euro



El puente construido con China, el envío de apoyo militar a Nicaragua, y estos movimientos por la zona del Pacífico, nos permiten ver movimientos estratégicos muy claros. EEUU por su parte vendiendo armamento que es una de sus industrias más pujantes, exportando gas como nunca. Europa foco de todos los problemas ahogándose, lo más jodido es que están pidiendo que se busque fin al conflicto de Ucrania como si eso fuera el problema que genera todo, la realidad es que estamos en ese momento de transformación, de cambio de orden mundial, con Europa absolutamente fuera de juego.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Día 110 de guerra en Ucrania: casi 40.000 rusos muertos y el combate se recrudece.*
Día 110 de la *guerra en Ucrania*: los combates en *Severodonetsk* y *Lisychansk* se recrudecen, los soldados rusos muertos alcanzarán en junio los 40.000, según el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, y Amnistía Internacional (AI) ha acusado al ejército ruso de utilizar bombas de racimo.

El número de bajas obligará al mando ruso a enviar refuerzos a *Ucrania *e implicar nuevos grupos tácticos en su afán de tomar el *Donbás*, región del este parte de la cual autoproclamó su independencia y que fue uno de los argumentos rusos para iniciar la *guerra*.

La primera ministra sueca, *Magdalena Andersson*, se reúne en Estocolmo con el secretario general de la *OTAN*, *Jens Stoltenberg*, para discutir sobre la solicitud de ingreso de *Suecia *y *Finlandia *a la Alianza y *guerra en Ucrania*. Informa Efe


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

El momento exacto de la inauguración.

La sucesora de McDonald's en Rusia se llama "Vkusno - i tochka", que significa "Delicioso - y punto"






























Proximamente:


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.
> 
> La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).
> 
> ...



Esa es la rueda virtuosa que les vendieron a los rusos en la época de Yeltsin, y en la que con Putin aún creían hasta 2014. A partir de ahí en cambio tuvieron que volver a aprender, muy a su pesar, sobre las ventajas de la autosuficiencia. Por otra parte, periódicamente el capitalismo también destruye capital, cuando entra en crisis de superproducción y se ve forzado a destruir excedentes y retirar capacidad productiva.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Lo he puesto en el principal.
La noticia de hoy es que Putin ha firmado la subida del Euribor a 0,80


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y cuando los haya te encontrarás con que la tendencia autoritaria de los gobiernos subirá unos puntos más, a los pocos tontos que se rebelarán les pillarán antes de liarla y las policías aumentarán en número y funciones. Quedarán los equivalentes a los albanokosovares de otras épocas que sigan dentro de nuestras fronteras, para el resto tragar.
> 
> Mira lo que son los países de la renta disponible hacia la que nos dirigimos y piensa que nos va a ocurrir.
> 
> La administración pública es un reflejo de nuestra sociedad, ni mucho mejor ni mucho peor. Hoy es la que es, la necesaria para la sociedad improductiva y corrupta que somos. y esa es la que tiene que diseñar los planes a futuro y éso no lo cambias en dos días.



El mejor reflejo de nuestra sociedad son las comunidades de vecinos. Y no digo más.


----------



## vil. (13 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la gente comenta siempre que una subida de precios ocurre, que todo esta muy caro pero que podemos hacer, au no hay suficientes hambrientos para liarla.
> 
> por otro lado los sindicatos han dado orden de negociar acara de perro por la inflación, les va la vida en ello



Te contaré una historia que certifica qué tipo de sindicalistas tenemos a día de hoy y que han crecido y medrado a la sombra de una época muy específica...

Es de un sindicalista que se ha hecho un cierto nombre... tenía contratada a una empleada de hogar y bastante mal pagada... esta, cubana y sin papeles para más señas, se quedó sin otro empleo del mismo calibre que este; así que fue junto de nuestro amigo el sindicalista y le pidió un pequeño aumento, por cierto sin vacaciones y sin ningú tipo de derecho, por supuesto... el hombre le dijo no y además de eso la despidió alegando que tenía otras personas a las que ofrecer el trabajo, lo cual es cierto y que ella además no era muy eficiente, lo cual también es o era cierto según el que tal cosa me contó...

La hipocresia... vivimos en una sociedad de hipócritas, todos conste y así nos luce el pelo...

Pero lo que viene va a precisar dejar ciertas actitudes y acciones... la hipocresia va a suponer costes y no nos la vamos a poder permitir...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El momento exacto de la inauguración.
> 
> La sucesora de McDonald's en Rusia se llama "Vkusno - i tochka", que significa "Delicioso - y eso es todo"
> 
> ...



La traducción no es del todo correcta. 
La expresión rusa exacta es: Delicioso, y punto (sin discusión, como en español).


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El puente construido con China, el envío de apoyo militar a Nicaragua, y estos movimientos por la zona del Pacífico, nos permiten ver movimientos estratégicos muy claros. EEUU por su parte vendiendo armamento que es una de sus industrias más pujantes, exportando gas como nunca. Europa foco de todos los problemas ahogándose, lo más jodido es que están pidiendo que se busque fin al conflicto de Ucrania como si eso fuera el problema que genera todo, la realidad es que estamos en ese momento de transformación, de cambio de orden mundial, con Europa absolutamente fuera de juego.



Es que es un momento de estados fuertes y no, eso no significa autoritarios, digo estados fuerte, sean cuales sean sus tendencias, no corruptos y no endeudados, ni por crédito ni moneda y pueden ser de tendencias "derecha " o izquierda" pero ya lo de ciudadanos del mundo lo dejamos un poco, o un bastante, atrás.

La UE no es un estado, es un conjunto de estados en el que además no sales y entras cuando quieras, así que los fuertes se comen a los débiles. La UE es una OTAN pequeña, de donde unos sacan a los otros.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

Guerra y hamburguesas. Joder, estoy en mi salsa.


































sin olvidarnos de los gatos.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (13 Jun 2022)

El resultado del bombardeo del mercado Maisky, la retaguardia del distrito Budyonovsky de Donetsk, por bastardos ucronazis. Dos muertos y muchos civiles heridos.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El mejor reflejo de nuestra sociedad son las comunidades de vecinos. Y no digo más.



Pero que te quede claro que las comunidades de vecinos, no son sólo problemáticas por su gente, sino por lo bien azuzadas que están tanto por la ley de propiedad horizontal como los administradores de fincas. También allí al que es disidente lo decapitan.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

Members of the Don cossack volunteer group in Kharkiv Oblast. 

























foto aparte


----------



## Bartleby (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Pues el logo tiene un aire al de la serie V de la lagartona. En la tipografía, vamos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

BM-27 Uragan MLRS


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

Pero a fectos de prisionero de guerra, contara como voluntario y no se acogera a ningun tratado.Aunque ya da igual. Rusia se ha salido de todo ordenamiento juridico internacional.


----------



## golden graham (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El momento exacto de la inauguración.
> 
> La sucesora de McDonald's en Rusia se llama "Vkusno - i tochka", que significa "Delicioso - y punto"
> 
> ...



El Pais dice que el nuevo Mc donals ruso ofrece poca variedad y las patatas estan sosas









La nueva versión de McDonald’s en Rusia ofrece poca variedad: “Tenemos otra vez lo viejo”


Los clientes llenan el primer establecimiento de Sabroso y punto, la reencarnación local de la cadena estadounidense, que abandonó el país por el conflicto en Ucrania




elpais.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> El Pais dice que el nuevo Mc donals ruso ofrece poca variedad y las patatas estan sosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Periodismo de calidac.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La traducción no es del todo correcta.
> La expresión rusa exacta es: Delicioso, y punto (sin discusión, como en español).



Entonces ¿los misiles OTR-21 "Tochka" son los misiles "Y punto"?


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aunque ya da igual. Rusia se ha salido de todo ordenamiento juridico internacional.



¿Como cuando se invadió Irak te refieres?


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

Ucrania está preparada para pasar a las normas de la OTAN en un mes - Reznikov

El ministro de Defensa ucraniano afirmó que los militares ucranianos han dominado la artillería entregada por los países occidentales en sólo dos semanas, lo que sugiere que Ucrania puede rearmarse en poco tiempo.

"Como dijo Churchill, dennos las herramientas y terminaremos el trabajo", añadió Reznikov.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Entonces ¿los misiles OTR-21 "Tochka" son los misiles "Y punto"?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088592



Si llevara delante la palabra delicioso y la "y", sí 
i tochka= Y punto. No se hable más.
Tochka= punto.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El resultado del bombardeo del mercado Maisky, la retaguardia del distrito Budyonovsky de Donetsk, por bastardos ucronazis. Dos muertos y muchos civiles heridos.







y el siguiente con contenido explícito



Spoiler


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Como dijo Churchill, dennos las herramientas y terminaremos el trabajo", añadió Reznikov.



Si hablas de Ucrania citando a Churcill, más bien deberías decir:

"Nunca en el campo de los conflictos humanos, tantos (los ucranianos) debieron tanto (dinero), a tan pocos (los fabricantes de armas de los EEUU)".

Van a estar bajo la bota del FMI hasta el siglo XXII.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Como cuando se invadió Irak te refieres?



No....me refiero a esta invasion rusa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pues el logo tiene un aire al de la serie V de la lagartona. En la tipografía, vamos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088579
> 
> ...



Para mi que es el de la Warner bros internacional.
Son unos cachondos los rusos.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si hablas de Ucrania citando a Churcill, más bien deberías decir:
> 
> "Nunca en el campo de los conflictos humanos, tantos (los ucranianos) debieron tanto (dinero), a tan pocos (los fabricantes de armas de los EEUU)".
> 
> Van a estar bajo la bota del FMI hasta el siglo XXII.



Tome nota: "un Estado inexistente deja de tener deudas..."
Ucrania lleva ese camino y mas de uno se va a joder bien.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tome nota: "un Estado inexistente deja de tener deudas..."
> Ucrania lleva ese camino y mas de uno se va a joder bien.




Los estados solo dejan de existir cuando el FMI lo dice.


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No....me refiero a esta invasion rusa.



Entiendo. Lo legal o lo ilegal depende de quién lo hace.

Curioso criterio el suyo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Los estados solo dejan de existir cuando el FMI lo dice.



Que el FMI vaya a cobrarle al presidente de Ucrania en el exilio.


----------



## Kreonte (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la pregunta es EUROPA tiene mas armas que dar a ucrania sin caer en peligro?
> 
> ojo que para fabricar nuevas la cosa se esta poniendo cara... mirad como esta el dolsr y materias..



El mismo peligro en el que podría caer Rusia. La amenaza nuclear va por ambos bandos. Rusia ha jugado la moneda de "cuidado conmigo" porque ha ido tanteando y nadie le ha parado los pies con anterioridad. Sin desmerecer que tengan algún arma secreta que les de superioridad y no vayan de farol. Pero vamos q iban a recibir igual aun saliendo vencedoress (y no creo q los haya en un conflicto nuclear donde las consecuencias las viviría todo el planeta) estarían rodeados de chinos, árabes y negros, son rusos pero no gilipollas...Europa es dócil y poco "invasiva"....con los otros a futuro tendrían problemas (los van a tener igualmente)


----------



## arriondas (13 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> El Pais dice que el nuevo Mc donals ruso ofrece poca variedad y las patatas estan sosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Javi Cuesta ese... ¿alguna vez habló bien de Rusia? Porque incluso los llamados "rusófilos" reconocemos las cosas buenas de países como los EEUU. Qué falta de dignidad tienen algunos...


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Que el FMI vaya a cobrarle al presidente de Ucrania en el exilio.



Ya podrá el FMI en lo que quede de Ucrania un Presidente títere para que paguen.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (13 Jun 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si hablas de Ucrania citando a Churcill, más bien deberías decir:
> 
> "Nunca en el campo de los conflictos humanos, tantos (los ucranianos) debieron tanto (dinero), a tan pocos (los fabricantes de armas de los EEUU)".
> 
> Van a estar bajo la bota del FMI hasta el siglo XXII.



Salvo que Ucrania desaparezca, y que no tengan a quienes exigirles la deuda.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

. China entrena a la Policía de las Islas Salomón debido a "desafíos de seguridad" que amenazan la nación


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Salvo que Ucrania desaparezca, y que no tengan a quienes exigirles la deuda.



Ni Rusia, ni Occidente van a permitir eso jamás.

Rusia porque quiere un estado tapón que lo separe de sus enemigos, y Occidente porque quieren cobrar y no son tontos.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> El Pais dice que el nuevo Mc donals ruso ofrece poca variedad y las patatas estan sosas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El País plagia una viñeta mitica de Forges donde un mariano decía: el puro está seco, el whisky es de garrafa y el periódico es de ayer.


----------



## John Nash (13 Jun 2022)

Se despeña el bitcoin:









Pánico en las criptos: la caída del 14% del bitcoin provoca un caos en las plataformas


Algunas, como Celsius Network y Binance, han anunciado que restringirán la retirada de fondos y los traspasos entre cuentas "para estabilizar la liquidez y la operativa"




www.elconfidencial.com





Parece que los bancos estaban hasta las trancas de criptos.









'Winter is coming': la implosión de Coinbase augura malas noticias para el mercado cripto


La empresa tiene intención de invertir incluso si la actividad de las criptodivisas sigue cayendo, pero los inversores podrían no tener la misma paciencia




www.elconfidencial.com













La rentabilidad del bono español bate el 2,93% y la prima de riesgo escala a 134 puntos


Ha acelerado su incremento en la última semana desde el entorno de los 110 puntos básicos antes de la reunión del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) del pasado jueves




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Julc (13 Jun 2022)

Lo que le jode, es que suba la leche de soja


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero que te quede claro que las comunidades de vecinos, no son sólo problemáticas por su gente, sino por lo bien azuzadas que están tanto por la ley de propiedad horizontal como los administradores de fincas. También allí al que es disidente lo decapitan.



No solo el marco jurídico que las regula. Me refiero al "ganao" que las sostiene y el que las maneja a su antojo. Una vez fuí vice de una buena directiva y acabe hasta las cejas de la incultura cívica del personal. Imagino que es una experiencia compartida y nada original.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## mulomedicus (13 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cultura asiática básica, y Mao era asiático…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087776



O simplemente materialismo dialéctico. No en vano Mao era marxista-leninista.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

¿Cuántos generales rusos cayeron en Ucrania?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (13 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



Otro sofronizado hablando de libertad pero con "disidencia controlada" o del "espectro adecuado". Es que es un descojone la diarrea mental de la peña cuando se tiene el falo anglo metido hasta el píloro. Al ignore con el GPS ese.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

Draghi, Macron y Scholz visitarán Kiev el 16 de junio 

El viaje tendrá lugar antes de la cumbre europea, la reunión del G7 y la cumbre de la OTAN. 

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y el primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, visitarán Ucrania para expresar su apoyo a Vladimir Zelensky.


----------



## JoséBatallas (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Ya son 288 los niños muertos en Ucrania por la guerra con Rusia.*
Un total de 288 niños han muerto y más de 527 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania *desde que comenzó la *guerra con Rusia*, el pasado 24 de febrero, según datos de la Oficina del Fiscal General ucraniana publicados en su cuenta de Telegram y que recoge la agencia local Ukrinform.

"Al 13 de junio de 2022, más de 815 niños en *Ucrania *se han visto afectados por la agresión armada rusa. Según los datos de la fiscalía de menores, un total de 288 niños fueron asesinados y más de 527 heridos", señala el informe.

Estos datos no son definitivos, ya que están siendo investigados sucesos que han ocurrido dentro de las áreas donde se producen hostilidades, las áreas temporalmente ocupadas por los rusos y las que ya han sido liberadas por el ejército local. Informa Efe


----------



## imaginARIO (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Calviño: "Argelia se alinea cada vez más con Rusia"*
La decisión de *Argelia *de suspender un tratado de amistad bilateral con *España *la semana pasada no sorprendió porque el país se está alineando cada vez más con *Rusia*, ha dicho este lunes la ministra de Economía *Nadia Calviño*.

Calviño asegura que ha notado un acercamiento creciente entre *Argelia *y *Rusia *en la reunión de primavera del *Fondo Monetario Internacional* hace unas semanas.

"Vi entonces que *Argelia *estaba cada vez más alineada con *Rusia*, así que esto (la decisión de suspender el tratado) no me sorprendió", ha dicho Calvino en una entrevista con Radio Catalunya. Informa Reuters


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Que el FMI vaya a cobrarle al presidente de Ucrania en el exilio.



Dependerá de si Rayita de Nieve coje el teléfono con la polla o con la mano, fuera conas. A ese no le tocan, a menos que rusia encuentre la forma de joderle y decida tomarse la justicia poetica a su manera....El fmi cargará la deuda generada en caso de que ese pais deje de existir, al resto de paises mas los que hayan participado en la guerra.


----------



## lapetus (13 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Se despeña el bitcoin:



El bitcoin y las criptomonedas de primera generación son un invento del sistema. 
A medida que se aproximan las criptomonedas centralizadas de los bancos centrales se irá matando poco a poco el bitcoin y compañía.
Los mismos que las crearon las matarán.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Calviño: "Argelia se alinea cada vez más con Rusia"*
La decisión de *Argelia *de suspender un tratado de amistad bilateral con *España *la semana pasada no sorprendió porque el país se está alineando cada vez más con *Rusia*, ha dicho este lunes la ministra de Economía *Nadia Calviño*.

Calviño asegura que ha notado un acercamiento creciente entre *Argelia *y *Rusia *en la reunión de primavera del *Fondo Monetario Internacional* hace unas semanas.

"Vi entonces que *Argelia *estaba cada vez más alineada con *Rusia*, así que esto (la decisión de suspender el tratado) no me sorprendió", ha dicho Calvino en una entrevista con Radio Catalunya. Informa Reuters


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ¿Cuántos generales rusos cayeron en Ucrania?



esta mola mas tontopollas








Tres combatientes extranjeros fueron condenados a muerte por un Tribunal de Donetsk


Un Tribunal Supremo de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk condenó a muerte a dos prisioneros británicos de nombres Shaun Pinner y Aiden Aslin y al marroquí Braguim Saadun, acusados de ser…




www.france24.com


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te contaré una historia que certifica qué tipo de sindicalistas tenemos a día de hoy y que han crecido y medrado a la sombra de una época muy específica...
> 
> Es de un sindicalista que se ha hecho un cierto nombre... tenía contratada a una empleada de hogar y bastante mal pagada... esta, cubana y sin papeles para más señas, se quedó sin otro empleo del mismo calibre que este; así que fue junto de nuestro amigo el sindicalista y le pidió un pequeño aumento, por cierto sin vacaciones y sin ningú tipo de derecho, por supuesto... el hombre le dijo no y además de eso la despidió alegando que tenía otras personas a las que ofrecer el trabajo, lo cual es cierto y que ella además no era muy eficiente, lo cual también es o era cierto según el que tal cosa me contó...
> 
> ...



bueno hay dos cosas que nunca ha hecho afiliarme a un sindicato y votar, mi sensatez me lo impide


----------



## Charidemo (13 Jun 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> creo que no has interpretado bien el sentido de ese vídeo preparado.





Zepequenhô dijo:


> Entiendo. Lo legal o lo ilegal depende de quién lo hace.
> 
> Curioso criterio el suyo.



Depende de quien puede imponer la ley. Llegado el caso el que impone la ley marca que no es ilegal lo que hace y asi entonces se crea el Estado de Derecho. Eje: Juan Carlos I, Rey emerito de España por la Gracia de Dios.


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he puesto en el principal.
> La noticia de hoy es que Putin ha firmado la subida del Euribor a 0,80
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088568



estas importando jamones patanegra como un loco ahora eh


----------



## ATDTn (13 Jun 2022)

Ya les gustaría
Las ha probado un espía que tienen allí, no tampoco
La puta que los parió a los mentirosos estos


----------



## golden graham (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando habla Powell? porque como diga que sube 75 y no 50 la ostia se va a oir hasta en tumbuctu


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Guerra y hamburguesas. Joder, estoy en mi salsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eres de echar mucho Kepchup y lo sabemos


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los modelos y las matemáticas funcionan en base a los datos que les aportamos. Si esos datos son erróneos o están adulterados, el resultado es falso.
> 
> No vamos hacia ningún peak oil. Vamos hacia una catástrofe medioambiental global, tal como aventuré en mi hilo: *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis
> 
> ...



Ambas hipótesis son coincidentes, 

Por la brevedad de los mensajes en el foro no me he extendido en la explicación del modelo que he colgado. Puedo decirte que en el modelo que he puesto se han metido más de 300 variables, entre ellas datos atmosféricos, oceánicos, sumideros de CO2, etc, etc, etc. Es el primer modelo que se ha hecho combinando tal cantidad de factores: agrícolas, climáticos, población, industria, datos económicos, mortandad, etc, etc, etc.

Lo que demuestra ese modelo es que todos los factores actúan conjuntamente influyendo unos en otros. No es solo una crisis económica, que lo es, ni solo de recursos energéticos, que lo es, ni solo una crisis medioambiental, que lo es, etc, etc, estc. Es la combinación de todos ocurriendo a la vez. todo análisis que analice solo una parte olvidando las demás es incompleto. Este modelo incluye datos de todos ellos.

Es la tormenta perfecta, el armagedón, el apocalipsis, todo en uno.

Solo puedo decirte que ese modelo se terminó en 2007, asistí a una conferencia donde la autora dijo que veía inminente una crisis económica, y ésta llegó en 2008 y a partir de ahí, si miras lo gráficos ves que la bajada a los infiernos es un no parar, hasta el 2050 bajada brusca y hasta 2,100 sigue la bajada pero menos catastrófica. En 2100 todavía habrá mucha pobreza, escasez de recursos, poca esperanza de vida, etc, etc. Puse enlaces donde puedes ver el modelo, la autora lo publicó entero de forma altruista para que quien quiera pueda mejorarlo. Contrasta las ecuaciones y el desarrollo del modelo, puedes hacerlo, vuelvo a poner el enlace al hilo, los enlaces al modelo están en la página 4: Opinión: - El Agotamiento del modelo


----------



## visaman (13 Jun 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Otro *sofronizado* hablando de libertad pero con "disidencia controlada" o del "espectro adecuado". Es que es un descojone la diarrea mental de la peña cuando se tiene el falo anglo metido hasta el píloro. Al ignore con el GPS ese.



téngame un respeto por el Dr Caycedo, no me lo mezcle con jentuzos


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



Tenemos chica nueva en la oficina, que se llama Fachala y es divina, anda niño, vete a cagar a casa de Felipe Gonzalez.


----------



## arriondas (13 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los modelos y las matemáticas funcionan en base a los datos que les aportamos. Si esos datos son erróneos o están adulterados, el resultado es falso.
> 
> No vamos hacia ningún peak oil. Vamos hacia una catástrofe medioambiental global, tal como aventuré en mi hilo: *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis
> 
> ...



Por donde estoy sucede precisamente eso. Los días de sol hace calor, y cuando no lo hay está bastante fresquito. Ayer estaba lloviendo y hoy tenemos un día soleado; pues bien, la diferencia de temperatura entre un día y otro es de unos 10 grados, una oscilación que no es pequeña que digamos. Así que...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)

Están descargando 18k toneladas de cereal ucraniano (millo ucraíno) en A Coruña. 
Parece que vino por el Báltico.

Visto en la TVG


----------



## ATDTn (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Entonces ¿los misiles OTR-21 "Tochka" son los misiles "Y punto"?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1088592



A tomar por culo. Y punto.


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jun 2022)

Ya quedó claro en Bucha que se hace con los colaboracionistas


----------



## ATDTn (13 Jun 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088463
> 
> Occidente en una imagen.



Puaj


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Hablan de desnazificar, de "liberar" Ucrania los putos criminales rusos, que tras la guerra mundial ESCLAVIZARON a toda Europa del este...
> para esos países la tutela rusa ha supuesto la misma mierda que es el nazismo...
> ESOS GILIPOLLAS RUSOS no están "liberando" nada...
> que se lo pregunten a los checoslovacos que en 1968 tuvieron que sufrir sin caretas la ocupación rusa, el yugo y la bota opresora de los mierdas rusos...
> ...



Nazis y comunistas... la misma mierda.


----------



## MagicPep (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Calviño: "Argelia se alinea cada vez más con Rusia"*
> La decisión de *Argelia *de suspender un tratado de amistad bilateral con *España *la semana pasada no sorprendió porque el país se está alineando cada vez más con *Rusia*, ha dicho este lunes la ministra de Economía *Nadia Calviño*.
> 
> Calviño asegura que ha notado un acercamiento creciente entre *Argelia *y *Rusia *en la reunión de primavera del *Fondo Monetario Internacional* hace unas semanas.
> ...



con Rusia y con ITALIA 

por que a quien le va a vender todo el gas q no nos va a vender a nosotros?


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta encabronao 
Resulta que el clapham , personalidad VII ha ganado la loteria y no quiere compartir el premio con nadie . Le dijo al clapham personalidad III que quiere comprarse un castillo en Irlanda y un titulo nobiliario que venden en segundamano . Se ha vuelto loco
El clapham quiere aclarar algo respecto el debate sobre la deuda ucraniana en caso de que Ucrania deje de existir .

CASO A )
Rusia ocupa Ucrania ( sin anexionarsela ) seria considerada potencia ocupante segun estipula el Convenio de la Haya de 1907
En ese caso la deuda seguiria en manos de Ucrania .

( CASO B )
Rusia ocupa Ucrania ( se anexiona una parte : por ejemplo , Crimea )
Segun el Articulo 37 de la Convencion de Viena sobre la Sucesion de Estados en materia de Bienes , Archivos y Deudas de Estado de 1983 una parte equitativa de la deuda TOTAL del Estado predecesor seria traspasada al estado sucesor .
O sea , si te anexionas el 5 % del territorio del pais ocupado , te anexionas el 5 % de la deuda de ese territorio

( CASO C )
Cuando una o varias partes del Estado predecesor ( Ucrania ) se independizan y conforman un nuevo estado ( ejemplo : Republica de Donetsk y Republica de Lugansk ) la deuda del estado predecesor ( Ucrania ) pasaria al estado sucesor en monto equitativo
Si la Republica de Lugansk representa el 4 % del territorio de Ucrania , recibiria el 4 % de la deuda de Ucrania .

( CASO D )
Rusia ocupa TODA Ucrania ( se la anexiona )
Ucrania deja de existir . Entonces TODA la deuda de Ucrania ( pais predecesor ) seria traspasada al pais sucesor ( Rusia )

La deuda externa de Ucrania es de 90 mil millones de $ .
Como Ucrania no reconoce la soberania rusa sobre Crimea , tecnicamente , Rusia es potencia ocupante , por tanto no debe pagar el 5 % de esos 90 mil millones de deuda total . Cuando Kiev reconozca la soberania rusa sobre Crimea entonces Rusia absorberia esa deuda

Si la Guerra terminase HOY , los 100 mil Km2 de territorio ucraniano ( 1/6 parte ) ocupado por Rusia
serian 15 mil millones de deuda

El criterio para determinar el monto equitativo puede ser una suma de variables ( no solo la extension territorial ) poblacion , recursos , etc

REEDITO , sorry ...REEDITA 
En caso de que Rusia se anexione TODA Ucrania , pero esa anexion no sea reconocida por la Comunidad Internacional y se establezca un gobierno ucraniano en el exilio , en ese caso Rusia no pagaria ninguna deuda , porque tecnicamente , Ucrania es un pais ocupado 
Como Ucrania aun existe de iure , la deuda no es traspasada a Rusia 
Es lo que pasa ahora con Crimea . Rusia no paga su parte proporcional de la deuda porque de iure ese territorio es aun ucraniano


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Te lo arreglo: 


JAGGER dijo:


> _*Nazis y Sionistas (Y islamofascistas tambien)... la misma mierda.*_



Es mas realista por mucho que te jodas, hemoal es tu amigo


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso es totalmente falso y además es imposible. Si España se impuso en America fue gracias a todas las tribus que vivían oprimidas por otras tirbus de salvajes como los hijos de puta de los Aztecas por poner un ejemplo. Esas tribus vieron en España y SOBRETODO en el Cristianismo un futuro mucho mejor y una sociedad más humana. Sin duda fue un enorme acierto por su parte. Al final gentuza que arrancaba el corazón de niñas para satisfacer a sus "Sádicos Dioses" debían ser depuestas lo antes posible.



Si la Francia napoleónica se impuso en España fue gracias a que el régimen absoluto tenía a la población en el hambre y en la miseria , la superstición religiosa campaba por sus respetos con sus abusos sin fin. Desgraciadamente los talibanes cecijuntos procesionarios y comecirios se decicaron a asesinar a todo ilustrado que encontraron y fué preciso un poco de jarabe de Murat, para 1809 estos salvajes habian sido derrotados y de no ser por el desastre de Rusia, ese secarral hoy dia no sería una reserva de subdesarrollados.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Están descargando 18k toneladas de cereal ucraniano (millo ucraíno) en A Coruña.
> Parece que vino por el Báltico.
> 
> Visto en la TVG



Pûes, han negociado porque ésa era la vía que Putin decía que era a través de Bielorusia.


----------



## Remequilox (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta encabronao
> Resulta que el clapham , personalidad VII ha ganado la loteria y no quiere compartir el premio con nadie . Le dijo al clapham personalidad III que quiere comprarse un castillo en Irlanda y un titulo nobiliario que venden en segundamano . Se ha vuelto loco
> El clapham quiere aclarar algo respecto el debate sobre la deuda ucraniana en caso de que Ucrania deje de existir .
> 
> ...



O en este caso:
(CASO E)
El precedente soviético.
Cuando el trio Los Panchos disolvieron la URSS, todas las repúblicas sucesoras se repartieron LOS ACTIVOS, pero solo una de ellas se quedó con LOS PASIVOS.
Al igual que Ucrania no aceptó los pasivos soviéticos, y se los tuvo que comer Rusia, ahora Rusia no acepta los pasivos ucranianos, y se los deberá comer.....

(CASO E')
Compensación de saldos, valorar a precios actuales el importe de la deuda histórica de Ucrania a favor de Rusia (p.p. de los pasivos soviéticos no asumidos + deudas del gas robado e impagado + ...), y de lo que quede, si aun queda algo, Rusia se hace cargo. Y por el resto, al maestro armero.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

El Stulto-mberg:
Ucrania decidirá cuánto territorio cederá por la paz.


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si la Francia napoleónica se impuso en España fue gracias a que el régimen absoluto tenía a la población en el hambre y en la miseria , la superstición religiosa campaba por sus respetos con sus abusos sin fin. Desgraciadamente los talibanes cecijuntos procesionarios y comecirios se decicaron a asesinar a todo ilustrado que encontraron y fué preciso un poco de jarabe de Murat, para 1809 estos salvajes habian sido derrotados y de no ser por el desastre de Rusia, ese secarral hoy dia no sería una reserva de subdesarrollados.



de qué amarga periferia de boina ha salido éste??


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los nacionalistas han perdido tres depósitos de municiones cerca de Mykolayiv
> Los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa han realizado ataques aéreos contra los depósitos de municiones y el equipo militar de los nacionalistas cerca de Mykolayiv.
> Como resultado de los golpes precisos, los nacionalistas sufrieron grandes bajas en personal, perdieron dos tanques, ocho vehículos y tres depósitos de municiones.
> 
> ...




Fósforo blanco. Una muerte horrible.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidón (13 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Están descargando 18k toneladas de cereal ucraniano (millo ucraíno) en A Coruña.
> Parece que vino por el Báltico.
> 
> Visto en la TVG



Así ha sorteado el maíz ucraniano el bloqueo ruso para llegar a A Coruña

Se inventan la realidad estos hijos de puta.


----------



## jabalino (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Calviño: "Argelia se alinea cada vez más con Rusia"*
> La decisión de *Argelia *de suspender un tratado de amistad bilateral con *España *la semana pasada no sorprendió porque el país se está alineando cada vez más con *Rusia*, ha dicho este lunes la ministra de Economía *Nadia Calviño*.
> 
> Calviño asegura que ha notado un acercamiento creciente entre *Argelia *y *Rusia *en la reunión de primavera del *Fondo Monetario Internacional* hace unas semanas.
> ...



¿Esta burra nació ayer?


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Javi Cuesta ese... ¿alguna vez habló bien de Rusia? Porque incluso los llamados "rusófilos" reconocemos las cosas buenas de países como los EEUU. Qué falta de dignidad tienen algunos...




Es como su antecesora en el cargo, (_no recuerdo el nombre_) Sahuquillo, y la antecesora de esta Pilar Bonet.
En El País los eligen por su rusofobia.


----------



## keylargof (13 Jun 2022)

Oye sabéis si Odessa sigue a punto de caer? Y Jarkov?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (13 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Un zanx por la información aportada pero si no lo digo reviento
> 
> *Odio los mapas sin escala cuesta un huevo hacerse una idea de la situación*



Parece que los 70 batallones adicionales rusos ya se encuentran en el teatro de operaciones.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jabalino (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si la Francia napoleónica se impuso en España fue gracias a que el régimen absoluto tenía a la población en el hambre y en la miseria , la superstición religiosa campaba por sus respetos con sus abusos sin fin. Desgraciadamente los talibanes cecijuntos procesionarios y comecirios se decicaron a asesinar a todo ilustrado que encontraron y fué preciso un poco de jarabe de Murat, para 1809 estos salvajes habian sido derrotados y de no ser por el desastre de Rusia, ese secarral hoy dia no sería una reserva de subdesarrollados.



La Francia napoleónica fue echada a patadas por esa gente, que tú crees que estaban en la miseria ( y por los medios técnicos a veces lo estaban) pero que tenían en un dedo más soberanía sobre lo que pasaba a su alrededor de la que vas a tener tú y toda tu estirpe en toda tu puta vida.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> ¿Esta burra nació ayer?



¿No perciben ustedes la sensación de que España se está convirtiendo en un laboratorio donde primero se ensayan las mierdas USA? primero la vacunación, el tontolKen y su "vacunar, vacunar y vacunar" han convertido el pais en un piélago de transgenizados sin que se sepan sus efectos dañinos a largo plazo, y ahora, alineación (y alienación) completa con USA, en nada todo el hidrocarburo que llegue será de procedencia USA, ya saben lo que eso significa, que USA podra decir hasta la talla de bragas que gasten los españoles, colonia no, reserva comanche.


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Te lo arreglo:
> 
> Es mas realista por mucho que te jodas, hemoal es tu amigo



Ni queriendo esta pedorrera del coño podría ser mas tarada.
No sé si las drogas o los golpes te dañaron, pero realmente das lástima.


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> O en este caso:
> (CASO E)
> El precedente soviético.
> Cuando el trio Los Panchos disolvieron la URSS, todas las repúblicas sucesoras se repartieron LOS ACTIVOS, pero solo una de ellas se quedó con LOS PASIVOS.
> ...



CASO E ) 
La Federacion Rusa se quedo con LOS PASIVOS de la Union Sovietica porque se convirtio en la sucesora legal de la Union Sovietica 
Por eso Rusia es miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y Ucrania no . 

CASO E' )
Toda deuda emitida por la Republica Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania fue absorbida como DEUDA SOVIETICA por la Federacion rusa . Solo es cobrable la nueva deuda emitida por Ucrania desde su independencia . 
La deuda del estado de Ucrania con Rusia se anularia ( no te puedes cobrar a ti mismo )


----------



## jabalino (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No perciben ustedes la sensación de que España se está convirtiendo en un laboratorio donde primero se ensayan las mierdas USA? primero la vacunación, el tontolKen y su "vacunar, vacunar y vacunar" han convertido el pais en un piélago de transgenizados sin que se sepan sus efectos dañinos a largo plazo, y ahora, alineación (y alienación) completa con USA, en nada todo el hidrocarburo que llegue será de procedencia USA, ya saben lo que eso significa, que USA podra decir hasta la talla de bragas que gasten los españoles, colonia no, reserva comanche.



Colonia, a los de la reserva comanche al tratarlos como a una especie de extinción aún les permiten mantener alguna costumbre.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Oye sabéis si Odessa sigue a punto de caer? Y Jarkov?



Pregunta a la CNN y sus fuentes de inteligencia 









US concerned Kyiv could fall to Russia within days, sources familiar with intel say


US intelligence officials are concerned that Kyiv could fall under Russian control within days, according to two sources familiar with the latest intelligence.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






vietnam.postsen.com





Qué majo Zelenski, a pesar de ir claramente ganando la guerra, les va a ceder territorio a los rusos para que haya paz. Que le den el Nobel ya.

Los follaotans pueden sentirse orgullosos.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver que hace. Por el medio oriente hay alguien que quiere pegarse con Irán a través de proxies o directamente y necesita cobertura de otras guerras.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

La Fiscalía General ha declarado que se ha incautado de 645 vehículos por valor de 650 millones de dólares, que pertenecían a la familia del ex ministro de Defensa ucraniano. No se da el nombre del exministro, pero a juzgar por las fechas de su mandato (2012-2014) se trata de Pavlo Lebedyev.
Según la oficina de Venediktova, las empresas de los familiares del ex ministro participan en el suministro y la venta de bienes en Rusia y también fabrican equipos para el complejo industrial de defensa ruso.
Los vehículos confiscados han sido transferidos a la dirección de ARMA.
Además, se han incautado 30 terrenos, 30 propiedades, incluidos 6 complejos inmobiliarios integrales y derechos corporativos de 22 entidades empresariales.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## frangelico (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A ver que hace. Por el medio oriente hay alguien que quiere pegarse con Irán a través de proxies o directamente y necesita cobertura de otras guerras.



Exacto, Israel la va a liar o ganas de ello tiene.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exacto, Israel la va a liar o ganas de ello tiene.



Esto es un tablero de estrategia de primer orden y se están tomando posiciones. Irán es famosa por provocar hasta que casi si y luego recular hasta justo no.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Para entender el cuadro. Este es el centro de la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Donetsk en llamas 

Quiero escribir un montón de texto y palabras sin censura... los niños murieron de nuevo...

Los artilleros no deben ser tomados como prisioneros...









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

La mayoría de los conocidos de la RPD sienten hoy mucha curiosidad, en medio del bombardeo terrorista de Donetsk, por saber cuándo tendrán lugar los ataques a los centros de decisión prometidos en abril. Al menos en Kiev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

En el distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk, la gente saltó por las ventanas de una casa en llamas para escapar.

Algunos se rompieron las piernas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas inician la evacuación del barrio de Priluki

Aparentemente el fuego en los depósitos de municiones como resultado de nuestro ataque con misiles fue realmente efectivo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

El ejército ucraniano confirma la pérdida de control sobre el centro de la ciudad de Severodonetsk

El mando ucraniano también confirmó la retirada del ejército ruso a las afueras de Stary Saltiv
en las afueras de Kharkiv. Antes, las tropas rusas fueron empujadas hacia la orilla izquierda.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas también están más preocupadas por el descenso del Severskyy Donets, que favorece el avance de nuestras tropas. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Ambas hipótesis son coincidentes,
> 
> Por la brevedad de los mensajes en el foro no me he extendido en la explicación del modelo que he colgado. Puedo decirte que en el modelo que he puesto se han metido más de 300 variables, entre ellas datos atmosféricos, oceánicos, sumideros de CO2, etc, etc, etc. Es el primer modelo que se ha hecho combinando tal cantidad de factores: agrícolas, climáticos, población, industria, datos económicos, mortandad, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Pues si lo terminaron en 2007, no tenían conocimiento del desplome de la ionosfera, detectado por NASA en 2009, y aún menos de la contracción de la mesosfera, 2021. Y creo que resulta obvio por qué lo recuerdo: será peor.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

No sé nada de bolsa pero para esta gráfica basta estadística básica: Se compra en 59 rublos/euro con mucho volumen y se para con poco volumen en 57.

Estamos en fase poco volumen. Si lo entiendo bien debieran bajar intereses y sigue la rueda pero falta un tercer dato que no controlo que es la inflación.









Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Sobre la importancia del reconocimiento de la ingeniería

Para aquellos que no comprendieron del todo la importancia del reconocimiento de ingeniería en las unidades de avance, he aquí una explicación. Los ucranianos están plantando minas en las carreteras a escala industrial. Utilizan minas de presión antitanque soviéticas TM-62, y minas antiplacas alemanas DM 12, y mucho más. Se explotan tanto las carreteras sin pavimentar como las de asfalto, y el DM 12 se coloca a una distancia de hasta 40 metros.
Y hay que entender que no hay tiempo para esperar a los desminadores del Centro de Acción contra las Minas y a la limpieza total de la zona. Dado que las tropas tienen que avanzar, la patrulla de reconocimiento de ingenieros (ERP) tiene una misión muy importante de proporcionar seguridad en la marcha. El IRD cuenta con los especialistas mejor formados que se han ganado el respeto de sus compañeros.

#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Ataques a la infraestructura de defensa ucraniana en la región de Chernihiv

El Gauleiter de la región de Chernihiv ha informado sobre 3 ataques con misiles cerca de la ciudad de Priluki.

En Priluki se encuentra un arsenal de armas de misiles y municiones pertenecientes a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la importancia del reconocimiento de la ingeniería
> 
> Para aquellos que no comprendieron del todo la importancia del reconocimiento de ingeniería en las unidades de avance, he aquí una explicación. Los ucranianos están plantando minas en las carreteras a escala industrial. Utilizan minas de presión antitanque soviéticas TM-62, y minas antiplacas alemanas DM 12, y mucho más. Se explotan tanto las carreteras sin pavimentar como las de asfalto, y el DM 12 se coloca a una distancia de hasta 40 metros.
> Y hay que entender que no hay tiempo para esperar a los desminadores del Centro de Acción contra las Minas y a la limpieza total de la zona. Dado que las tropas tienen que avanzar, la patrulla de reconocimiento de ingenieros (ERP) tiene una misión muy importante de proporcionar seguridad en la marcha. El IRD cuenta con los especialistas mejor formados que se han ganado el respeto de sus compañeros.
> ...



Además, se pueden cubrir minas mediante lanzacohetes.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZARGON (13 Jun 2022)

Los usaron de carne de cañón contra Paraguay.
Una estimación oficial calcula un millón y medio de afrodecendientes en Argentina en la actualidad.



Castellano dijo:


> Los usaron de carne de cañón en una guerra, creo que contra Uruguay.
> No quedó varón negro en Argentina.
> Las mujeres sobrevivieron pero se mezclaron con blancos, hay algún estudio genético que revela restos de sangre africana en un porcentaje apreciable de la población, seguramente Maradroga, el Kun, Di María, y algún argento cabecita negra, tenga alguna tatatarabuela negra que se quedó viuda sin negro con el que procrear



Afrodescendientes


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Los aviones de los oligarcas rusos siguen volando en Europa a pesar de las sanciones

La prohibición del espacio aéreo se elude ocultando a los verdaderos propietarios de los aviones privados, según Welt am Sonntag.

Los periodistas alemanes han identificado una treintena de vuelos de aviones y helicópteros privados desde que se introdujeron las sanciones de la UE.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

El nuevo/antiguo alcalde de la liberada Sviatogorsk dijo que la ciudad está totalmente preparada para integrarse en la República Popular de Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CASO E )
> La Federacion Rusa se quedo con LOS PASIVOS de la Union Sovietica porque se convirtio en la sucesora legal de la Union Sovietica
> Por eso Rusia es miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y Ucrania no .



Después del colapso de la URSS, hubo que resolver los problemas de orden jurídico e internacional. Hubo una discusión en las Naciones Unidas sobre el estado de las ex repúblicas soviéticas. Miembros de esta organización (a excepción de Ucrania y Bielorrusia, que anteriormente eran miembros de la ONU), porque la ley aplicable no preveía la autorización automática inclusión de estados recién establecidos en su composición. La decisión se hizo difícil por la posesión por la URSS como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad. La parte rusa adoptó el concepto de la Federación Rusa (FR) como estado - sucesor y sucesor de la URSS en asuntos legales y comenzó los esfuerzos para reconocimiento internacional de esta iniciativa. El primer paso de la diplomacia rusa fue el envío de una declaración del Presidente de la Federación Rusa el 24 de diciembre de 1991. al Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas sobre la continuación de la URSS como miembro de las Naciones Unidas por La Federación Rusa y el mantenimiento de la responsabilidad de Rusia por todos los derechos y paquetes de la URSS de acuerdo con la Carta de la ONU. Luego, en la nota del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia del 13 de enero de 1992 En el año, se informó que la Federación Rusa "tiene la intención de continuar cumpliendo con sus derechos y obligaciones, resultantes de acuerdos internacionales firmados por la URSS”. Por último como sucesora de la URSS, la Federación Rusa recibió un puesto permanente en el Consejo de Seguridad. Esta era una de las primeras victorias diplomáticas de la Rusia postsoviética, que por lo tanto, enfatizó la posición aún fuerte en la arena internacional. 

Konstantin Aranowski sostiene que no es así. Llamó a la URSS un estado "creado ilegalmente" y evaluó que la Federación Rusa moderna no debería considerarse heredera de las acciones de un estado totalitario.




Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (13 Jun 2022)

Esto que quiere decir?? Como la Unión Europea no se atreve a suspender la compra de gas ruso Ucrania corta el flujo directamente??

*El gobierno de Ucrania acuerda suspender las exportaciones de gas, carbón y petróleo ucranianos por la invasión rusa*
15:57 || 13/06/2022


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exacto, Israel la va a liar o ganas de ello tiene.



GANAS TIENE ...PERO NO PUEDE 
No mientras Rusia este en guerra contra Ucrania . Rusia exporta 5 millones de barriles de oil al dia . Si Iran es atacado , respondera cerrando el canal de Suez , ops sorry ...un lapsus , queria decir el estrecho de Ormuz . El petroleo se pondria en 300 $ el barril 
Seria una buena noticia para Rusia pero no para Occidente . Israel solo podria " abrirlo " si usa armas nucleares . 
Si Israel usa armas nucleares contra un pais no nuclear se abriria la veda y Rusia daria a la OTAN un Ultimatum : 
Fronteras de la OTAN de 1997 o invade Estonia . Joer clapham , que fijacion tienes con la put%$#a Estonia  
Y claro , si Rusia toma Tallin en 6 horas la OTAN tendria que responder atacando Rusia . 
Si Rusia es atacada , responderia invadiendo Letonia y Estonia y Bielorrusia atacaria Polonia y Lituania 
Rumania invadiria Moldavia y Rusia haria un bloqueo naval a Rumania y Bulgaria . 
Finlandia seria invadida ( ahhh , querias OTAN , pues toma tomate ) 
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## frangelico (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> GANAS TIENE ...PERO NO PUEDE
> No mientras Rusia este en guerra contra Ucrania . Rusia exporta 5 millones de barriles de oil al dia . Si Iran es atacado , respondera cerrando el canal de Suez , ops sorry ...un lapsus , queria decir el estrecho de Ormuz . El petroleo se pondria en 300 $ el barril
> Seria una buena noticia para Rusia pero no para Occidente . Israel solo podria " abrirlo " si usa armas nucleares .
> Si Israel usa armas nucleares contra un pais no nuclear se abriria la veda y Rusia daria a la OTAN un Ultimatum :
> ...



Como ahora está de moda "ceder" material y hasta militares que se camuflan de voluntarios o mercenarios, lo mismo USA les regala varios B-2 o algo así se loco.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (13 Jun 2022)

Ucrania prohíbe la exportación de carbón, fuel oil y gas natural de producción nacional.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ucrania prohíbe la exportación de carbón, fuel oil y gas natural de producción nacional.



como era aquello...winter is coming, el comediante ya ta preparando el falcon pa salir por piernas de banderistán


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

*The Hill* ha señalado una debilidad en los EEUU. El país no sobrevivirá a una crisis energética si Rusia deja de suministrar uranio enriquecido a las centrales nucleares estadounidenses. El país ya sufre una crisis de combustible, con subidas de precios récord, y se niega a abastecerse de petróleo y productos petrolíferos procedentes de Rusia. Pero qué pasaría si Rusia dejara de suministrar uranio enriquecido a las empresas estadounidenses. Rusia controla el 40% del mercado mundial de enriquecimiento de uranio. La cuota de energía nuclear en Estados Unidos supera el 20% de la capacidad de generación en algunas partes del país









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Las posiciones de las tropas rusas intentaron ser atacadas por un hexacóptero con dos municiones

El enemigo falló, el UAV se quedó en tierra - un pájaro en una jaula (c)

El hexacóptero puede transportar hasta 60 kg de carga. Dos bombas caseras se fijaron a él mediante cerraduras electromagnéticas.

También se instalaron dos baterías adicionales en el UAV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (13 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es la maravilla del sufragio universal...un hombre un voto...un hijoputa un voto....un vago un voto...un mugroso envidioso un voto...
> 
> 
> Y asi...hasta la de las cosas muy chulas...el voto es vuestro, y de las victimas del franquismo, que estan todos muertos hace 100 años, pero como ha demostrado la PESOE, tambien pueden votar.
> ...



Un haitiano un voto...un radical islamista un voto...un tonto del culo credulo en la memocracia, UN VOTO


----------



## piru (13 Jun 2022)

Esto NO es cosa de 4 gatos.
Y sólo me deja poner 5 imágenes:


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

Acá, esperando el hilo de la reflotación del Mosca.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vil, te olvidas de los jubilatas que en los últimos años han crecido en número y espíritu reivindicativo y no son fuerza laboral pero sí de consumo.
> 
> Yo voy con la oreja y antenas de distinta frecuencia activadas. Y en el super, en la esquina donde se instalan las abuelas a charlar, en la gasolinera, en la mesa de al lado en el restaurante, en el teléfono con amigos y clientes... crece y crece. Ya no te ignoran como hace meses. La preocupación se está extendiendo.
> Me pregunto, ¿a quién acabarán culpando?



A Putin y al cambio climático. 
Circulen.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Después del colapso de la URSS, hubo que resolver los problemas de orden jurídico e internacional. Hubo una discusión en las Naciones Unidas sobre el estado de las ex repúblicas soviéticas. Miembros de esta organización (a excepción de Ucrania y Bielorrusia, que anteriormente eran miembros de la ONU), porque la ley aplicable no preveía la autorización automática inclusión de estados recién establecidos en su composición. La decisión se hizo difícil por la posesión por la URSS como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad. La parte rusa adoptó el concepto de la Federación Rusa (FR) como estado - sucesor y sucesor de la URSS en asuntos legales y comenzó los esfuerzos para reconocimiento internacional de esta iniciativa. El primer paso de la diplomacia rusa fue el envío de una declaración del Presidente de la Federación Rusa el 24 de diciembre de 1991. al Secretario General de las Naciones Unidas sobre la continuación de la URSS como miembro de las Naciones Unidas por La Federación Rusa y el mantenimiento de la responsabilidad de Rusia por todos los derechos y paquetes de la URSS de acuerdo con la Carta de la ONU. Luego, en la nota del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia del 13 de enero de 1992 En el año, se informó que la Federación Rusa "tiene la intención de continuar cumpliendo con sus derechos y obligaciones, resultantes de acuerdos internacionales firmados por la URSS”. Por último como sucesora de la URSS, la Federación Rusa recibió un puesto permanente en el Consejo de Seguridad. Esta era una de las primeras victorias diplomáticas de la Rusia postsoviética, que por lo tanto, enfatizó la posición aún fuerte en la arena internacional.
> 
> Konstantin Aranowski sostiene que no es así. Llamó a la URSS un estado "creado ilegalmente" y evaluó que la Federación Rusa moderna no debería considerarse heredera de las acciones de un estado totalitario.
> 
> ...



Rusia aludió el tema en el discurso de declaración de la operación especial y habló sobre el tema, al menos eso creo recordar. Quienes sigan teniendo acceso a ese discurso o recuerden confirmen, que por la liquidación de esa URSS estuvieron pagando un crédito y pagaron determinadas cosas a sus antiguos estados satélites y que les costó muy caro cuando andaban escasos de dinero y que tardaron mucho en pagarlo ¿hasta 2017? en todo caso no hace mucho.

Así que si es la heredera porque pagó como tal las deudas de liquidación contraídas. No vale jugar a un juego cuando gano y dejarlo cuando no gano. Supongo que lo incluyó en la declaración de guerra porque no era la primera vez que oía ese argumento. ahora entiendo muchas de las cosas que parecían superfluas cuando lo oí.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto que quiere decir?? Como la Unión Europea no se atreve a suspender la compra de gas ruso Ucrania corta el flujo directamente??
> 
> *El gobierno de Ucrania acuerda suspender las exportaciones de gas, carbón y petróleo ucranianos por la invasión rusa*
> 15:57 || 13/06/2022



Al revés, como no lo cortan por sanciones el gas lo cortamos a lo burro y como además han declarado que el grano quieren, en éso Europa ha sido autónoma no dejo que salga del país.

Eso es para no forzar a Hungría supongo. Se dejó el gas por conductos por ellos, si no le puedes doblegar de una forma se hace de otra. Es cuestión de ver si el gas y *el petróleo* por *conductos se quiebran con ellos. *Quizás sea Serbia la agraciada tambien de tal acto de amor.

La mayoría de los europeos, si no todos, quieren granos libres, Ucrania y el país de la oportunidades no.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Yo lo siento, ya no pierdo el tiempo. 
No tengo ninguna esperanza ni consideración alguna en esta sociedad. .. 
Que cada palo aguante su vela. 
A aprender a la escuela.... 
Como hemos dicho páginas arriba, soy patriota cultural.... Pero los españoles actuales como "pueblo" me dan entre asco y vergüenza.... El 70% o más son analfabetos funcionales y borregos y no merecen ni la más mínima pena o respeto.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Salvo que Ucrania desaparezca, y que no tengan a quienes exigirles la deuda.



Chequia es la heredera de Checoslovaquia, Rusia de la URSS y Serbia de Yugoslavia....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1088999



Tengo un conocido que el año pasado se dedicó a recomendar a todo el mundo en sus vacaciones que comprará estas cosas ... Aparte de que esta perdiendo a día de hoy unos 10.000 euros creo que no va a poder volver de vacaciones al mismo sitio. La primera regla de inversión no es lo de diversificar o lo de invertir dinero que no necesites, es no recomendar a nadie nada nunca y cuanto más cercano menos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## piru (13 Jun 2022)

Este es el presidente de turno de Ucrania Viktor Yushchenko






Tiene hasta sellos oficiales:







Otro nazi con monumento bendecido por la iglesia ucraniana:





Dmytro (Roman) Klyachkivsky, responsable de la matanza de Volhynia. Monumento en Orzhiv.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

*Rabobank: Western Leadership Has Successfully Turned Our Economies Into Emerging Markets*


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

EXCLUSIVO⚡
Un gran informe de uno de los búnkeres de Azovstal.

Detalles:
- Mucha agitación impresa (libros, carteles, folletos);
- un montón de ropa de trabajo civil (se cambiaba y luchaba con trajes de obrero);
- El búnker disponía de electricidad, agua, internet, instalaciones sanitarias, una sala de reparaciones, una cocina y un baño bien equipado (era evidente que había sido renovado recientemente: los azulejos eran nuevos. Se habían preparado para las batallas en Azovstal mucho antes de los acontecimientos);
- había muchas pintadas con esvásticas en las paredes;
- se vio ropa de mujer y juguetes para niños (no se salvaron sus familias y las de los empleados)...

Y muchos más matices y detalles interesantes.
Vea el informe: aprenderá más...









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En serio tiene que faltar algo que no nos cuentan para que este tipo se haya metido en este jardin así de repente y sin venir a cuento porque si no es así no lo entiendo ...



Es el plan, si Rusia no implosiono y al contrario se ha fortalecido, el plan ahora debe ser que España implosione con un conflicto externo e interno.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Ha surgido información en Internet de que los vehículos blindados estonios Mamba Mk2 EE entregados a las AFU ya han sido vistos en Lisichansk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Este es el presidente de turno de Ucrania Viktor Yushchenko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa masacare de los polacos os interesa sólo en la clave del conflicto bélico ruso-ucraniano actual.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Los oligarcas ucranianos financian el régimen nazi de Kiev y la continuación de la guerra.

La mayoría de estas figuras tienen propiedades en Rusia, la DNR, la LNR y los territorios liberados de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
Hay que hacer algo al respecto. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

El Joker y sus amigos no sobrevivieron a un encuentro con las fuerzas especiales *O* triviales

Un equipo de las fuerzas especiales del Grupo O emboscó con éxito un vehículo procedente de la República Checa cerca de Slavyansk. Mercenarios eliminados, no hay bajas entre los nuestros.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me









Spoiler: + 18


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine, Izyum-Severodonetsk Region, On June 13, 2022 (Map Update)


The AFU in Severodonetsk were almost blockaded after Ukrainian forces blew up the last bridge between the city and Lisichansk;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania, región de Izyum-Severodonetsk, el 13 de junio de 2022 (actualización del mapa)








 Las AFU en Severodonetsk quedaron casi bloqueadas después de que las fuerzas ucranianas volaran el último puente entre la ciudad y Lisichansk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la planta de Azot y en los distritos cercanos de la ciudad de Severodonetsk;
 Se registraron enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona forestal al oeste de Izyum;
 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de Bohorodychne;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Zolote.


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Es el plan, si Rusia no implosiono y al contrario se ha fortalecido, el plan ahora debe ser que* España* implosione con un conflicto externo e interno.



Que quieran petarle el ojete a Rusia tiene sentido: es competencia. Que se lo quieran petar a España es absurdo: no competimos con nadie, al contrario, somos obedientes y disciplinados.

Por otra parte, España, dada las particulares de sus élites, su peculiar forma de ejercer el poder y su configuración estatal, está condenada a petar antes o después ella sola. De hecho, ahora mismo, si todavía está unida es porque esos que tu crees que quieren destruirnos, nos han echado una mano con los catalanes a pesar de las jaimitadas de Mariano.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089023



Pues si que estan haciendo efecto las sanciones ....


----------



## ATDTn (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que quieran petarle el ojete a Rusia tiene sentido: es competencia. Que se lo quieran petar a España es absurdo: no competimos con nadie, al contrario, somos obedientes y disciplinados.



Aquí nadie ha atacado a Rusia directamente. Bueno, los ucranianos un poco...
El matón ((EEUU UK)) no se mete con los fuertes, ya abusa de los blandengues, o los que lo parecen. Con el loco de Corea del Norte no se meten, con el flojeras español sí.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Otro nazi con monumento bendecido por la iglesia ucraniana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es increible que el Gobierno polaco esté apoyando a lso banderistas mientras subvencionan todo lo contrario en el Instituto de Memoria Nacional. La contradicción es brutal.









Dmytro Klyachkivsky "Klym Savur" - the main perpetrator of the Volhynian genocide


The Ukrainian parliament, Supreme Council of Ukraine, has adopted a resolution on the commemoration of the anniveraries and people important for the country's history. However, among the latter is one of the main perpetrators of the genocide committed on Poles during WWII.




ipn.gov.pl


----------



## orcblin (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que quieran petarle el ojete a Rusia tiene sentido: es competencia. Que se lo quieran petar a España es absurdo: no competimos con nadie, al contrario, somos obedientes y disciplinados.
> 
> Por otra parte, España, dada las particulares de sus élites, su peculiar forma de ejercer el poder y su configuración estatal, está condenada a petar antes o después ella sola. De hecho, ahora mismo, si todavía está unida es porque esos que tu crees que quieren destruirnos, nos han echado una mano con los catalanes.



España va a ser frontera otan de un conflicto marruecos /argelia.. es o se da por descontando..

somos otro peon prescindible para mantener la hegemonía USA unos instantes mas...

después le tocará el turno a grecia supongo, no creo que lo intenten con los noreuropeos.


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Aquí nadie ha atacado a Rusia directamente. Bueno, los ucranianos un poco...
> El matón ((EEUU UK)) no se mete con los fuertes, ya abusa de los blandengues, o los que lo parecen. Con el loco de Corea del Norte no se meten, con el flojeras español sí.



Y qué ganan los yankis "destruyendo" españa?


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Donetsk en llamas: La ciudad está bajo un intenso bombardeo

El centro de Donetsk está bajo el fuego de los militantes ucranianos, con informes de disparos de cohetes de MLRS, así como los distritos de Kiev y Kuibyshev.

Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas. Es esencial dejar las calles y bajar a los refugios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> España va a ser frontera otan de un conflicto marruecos /argelia.. es o se da por descontando..
> 
> somos otro peon prescindible para mantener la hegemonía USA unos instantes mas...
> 
> después le tocará el turno a grecia supongo, no creo que lo intenten con los noreuropeos.



A ver ... la OTAN, no Marruecos, va a por Argelia. Quieren repetir Libia.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Se informa de que continúan los combates por Staryi Saltiv después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas expulsaran a las AFU de Rubizhne.
La propaganda ucraniana empezó inmediatamente a cantar que la pérdida de una serie de asentamientos en la dirección de Kharkiv no significaba nada, aunque cuando la milicia del LNR se retiró de los mismos Stary Saltov y Rubizhne, se presentó como una victoria sin precedentes de las AFU. Y ahora estos asentamientos ya no significan nada. Estamos esperando que empiecen a hablar de la completa irrelevancia de Severodonetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Acá, esperando el hilo de la reflotación del Mosca.



Tu siempre dos pasos por detras de la noticia

Resulta que Rusia convertira el Moskva en una atraccion turistica para submarinistas .
El Kremlin ha firmado un Acuerdo de intenciones con la empresa panamena TESOROS NAVALES SA que ya explota expediciones submarinisticas a dos galeones espanoles del siglo XVII ( Nuestra Senora de los Dolores y Nuestra Senora del Perpetuo Socorro frente a las costas de Cartagena ) y un submarino aleman de la I guerra mundial hundido frente a las costas de Cozumel ...
El beneficio del joint venture ruso-panameno seria de 300 millones de $ al ano .
El coste de la expedicion de 3 dias sera el equivalente a 3500 $ pagaderos en bitcoin , oro , rublos o crypto-yuanes .


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Tu eres imbecil y del PSOE y no tienes ni puta idea del tema, no hace falta que los nazis ocupen diputación alguna, se bastan y sobran desde 2014 para acojonar a dios y a su madre, no en vano tienen un ejército de 100.000 tios en armas.
Esto hacen esos nazis que tu dices que no existen


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con este tema me viene a la cabeza un fragmento de La Ilustre Fregona de Cervantes, que cuenta que por aquellos años, se podía dar la circunstancia de acostarse en España y amanecer en Berbería. (cito de memoria) Por eso la gente se refugiaba en La Chanca de Zahara (fortificación-factoría de atunes) para dormir más protegidos.




El comentario se merece foto :


----------



## ATDTn (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y qué ganan los yankis "destruyendo" españa?



Buena pregunta.

Qué se gana destruyendo nada. Sería mucho mejor negociar, cooperar todos. Todos beneficiados.

Somos el amigo sacrificable.
El que aparece en las fiestas y los demás piensan quién ha invitado a ese imbécil a nuestra fiesta tan guay.
Eso es lo que piensan.


Algunos sí ganan en las guerras en las que casi todo se destruye, en las todos pierden.
En anglosajón existe una expresión, war profiteer.
La industria armamentista gana, las cárceles, ...el país pierde a largo plazo.


----------



## Argentium (13 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089023



Corrida de retiros en el mercado de criptomonedas, y esto en la más popular, imaginen el resto...

*Binance detiene retiros de Bitcoin cuando cae 15%. "Atasco" dice Zhao*

_




_Cripto Hace 11 minutos (13.06.2022 17:24)


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Donetsk en llamas: La ciudad está bajo un intenso bombardeo
> 
> El centro de Donetsk está bajo el fuego de los militantes ucranianos, con informes de disparos de cohetes de MLRS, así como los distritos de Kiev y Kuibyshev.
> 
> ...



Esto ya pasa de castaño a oscuro, ¿no tienen un puto batallón para neutralizar esas baterias? ¿donde están? ¿tras la Linea Maginot?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y qué ganan los yankis "destruyendo" españa?



Lo mismo que destruyendo Iraq, Libia o Siria, millones de personas dejando de consumir energia.


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Qué se gana destruyendo nada. Sería mucho mejor negociar, cooperar todos. Todos beneficiados.
> 
> ...



Pero sacrificable para qué? Que es lo que supuestamente esperan conseguir los yankis a través del sacrificio de españa?


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Acá, esperando el hilo de la reflotación del Mosca.



Acá esperando la reconquista de jersón, la defensa de mariupol y la heroica resitencia fraguelrockiana de severodonetsk...no te queda mili ni ná circunpanchito tira pal auxilio de la estrella de david roja anda


----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo mismo que destruyendo Iraq, Libia o Siria, millones de personas dejando de consumir energia.



En Irak, Siria y Libia las empresas yankis han hecho unos negocios que te cagas.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jun 2022)

tu eres tonto no? una cosa es una manifa de la falange y otra que en los libros de texto se ponga que el nazi de bandera no lo era y era un luchador por la libertad, entiendes la diferencia pazguato?


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2022)

....


visaman dijo:


> téngame un respeto por el Dr Caycedo, no me lo mezcle con jentuzos



¿Caycedo de la sofrologia?


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En Irak, Siria y Libia las empresas yankis han hecho unos negocios que te cagas.



Petroliferos....


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si se me permite.
> 
> Es innecesario que traigas el ejemplo de la portavoz rusa. Con tus aportaciones basta y sobra.
> 
> No ignores a Zhu, mujer.



Vaaaale, es cierto que tiene Zu buenas aportaciones y las echo en falta.
Muchas gracias por tus amables palabras
Sacaré a Zu de la nevera en una semana o 10 días. De momento que siga en el congelador, pero saldrá porque lo echo de menos.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Petroliferos....



Y de seguridad, construcción e infraestructuras de todo tipo y hasta alimentarios y maquinaria agrícola. Eso que se me ocurre.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y de seguridad, construcción e infraestructuras de todo tipo y hasta alimentarios y maquinaria agrícola. Eso que se me ocurre.



Si, sobre todo en Siria, la están dejando como un pincel.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto que quiere decir?? Como la Unión Europea no se atreve a suspender la compra de gas ruso Ucrania corta el flujo directamente??
> 
> *El gobierno de Ucrania acuerda suspender las exportaciones de gas, carbón y petróleo ucranianos por la invasión rusa*
> 15:57 || 13/06/2022



Por lo que leído no el gas en transito, ese continua.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, sobre todo en Siria, la están dejando como un pincel.



Aún así necesitas puentes y electricidad y agua potable y eso poco a poco habrá que hacer.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Aún así necesitas puentes y electricidad y agua potable y eso poco a poco habrá que hacer.



Que les han hecho un favor laminando el pais, vaya. ¿es usted tonto o se lo hace?


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que les han hecho un favor laminando el pais, vaya. ¿es usted tonto o se lo hace?



Les han hecho una putada y les siguen haciendo. Aún así, por ejemplo, los vecinos el otro día estropearon la única pista del aeropuerto de Damasco, la única que habían reconstruido y así mil cosas aun cuando falten 100.000 para alcanzar las que tenían.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Jun 2022)

*Consecuencias de la desnazificación: lo que esconden las catacumbas de Azovstal *


Fuente: e-news.su

*El olor cadavérico de Azovstal *
No envidiarás a los militares involucrados en la limpieza y desminado del Azovstal liberado. Por un lado, las celdas de bandidos individuales todavía pueden estar ocultas en las mazmorras, y cada guijarro amenaza con explotar al tocarlo. Los infames "Pétalos" PFM-1 están dispersos por todo el territorio de la fábrica; esto, por cierto, es de 12 hectáreas.
Por otro lado, cientos de cadáveres de nacionalistas, esparcidos por la planta, entran en estados extremos de descomposición con el calor de junio. Por el olor repugnante, según testigos presenciales, es imposible esconderse en las profundidades de Azovstal. Al mismo tiempo, se puede extraer cada cuerpo encontrado: a Bandera no le importan en absoluto los principios morales y la memoria de quienes cayeron en el campo de batalla. Prudentemente equiparon uno de los vagones con cadáveres con poderosos explosivos. Por cierto, el equipo de refrigeración no funcionaba desde hacía varias semanas en el momento del hallazgo. Se suponía que la provocación con la extracción de 150 cuerpos de sus propios militares mostraría la "inhumanidad" del ejército ruso, listo para volar los restos del enemigo, para no transferirlos a sus familiares.

Se encontró otra morgue improvisada en uno de los talleres de Azovstal, donde se almacenaron al menos 300 cadáveres. A esta cifra se suman los 150 muertos que los nacionalistas enterraron cerca del estadio Metallurg. El territorio de la planta aún no se ha limpiado por completo de restos de gánsteres. Los nacionalistas lograron marcar algunos de los cuerpos para una mayor identificación, y algunos de los cuerpos, debido a la prescripción, parecen permanecer sin nombre. Obviamente, la inminente catástrofe humanitaria, sumada a los riesgos epidemiológicos, se convirtió en una de las razones por las que los "defensores" de la planta decidieron salir a la calle. Pero el principal detonante de la rendición masiva fue el colapso psicológico de Bandera. Los muchachos rompieron, por ejemplo, por el hecho de que no quedaba equipo pesado. Los refugios de Azovstal les permitieron resistir los bombardeos rusos durante meses. La artillería y los tanques se retiraron rápidamente del fuego de respuesta hacia las galerías subterráneas y los rincones y grietas de los talleres.


Parte de la planta de Azovstal se puede dejar como escenario de películas apocalípticas. Fuente: russian.rt.com
Para las tropas rusas, los bombardeos con un calibre de hasta 152 mm inclusive podrían llevarse a cabo en vano durante meses, el enemigo eligió fortificaciones tan serias. Y el asalto a la planta en la frente amenazó con pérdidas simplemente catastróficas.

Al mismo tiempo, golpean a los nacionalistas no solo desde tierra. Los barcos de patrulla y desembarco del mar apoyaron el asalto con sistemas de cohetes y fuego de artillería. El principio del fin de los bandidos atrincherados puede considerarse ataques con bombas de tres toneladas, "Sunshine" y minas de 203 mm. Un ejemplo ilustrativo son los búnkeres debajo de las tiendas de conversión, en los que se refugiaron los “azovitas” (organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa). Solo la munición pesada pudo atravesar refugios de hormigón armado de varios metros y enterrar a una gran parte de los militantes debajo de ellos. Recuerde que el hormigón de la mayoría de las estructuras de Azovstal es de alta resistencia, grado 800, y destruirlo no es una tarea trivial.

La segunda razón por la que se derrumbó la moral de los internos de la planta fue el éxito de la infantería aliada. Primero, se aisló a los cercados del puerto, y por tanto del helipuerto, lo que finalmente cortó las rutas de suministro aéreo. Después del 11 de abril, no se podía hablar de ninguna comunicación aérea: los pilotos simplemente no tenían dónde aterrizar sus automóviles. Y luego cayeron las famosas montañas de Azov, o más bien, enormes montículos de minería industrial y escoria. Literalmente, unos días antes de la "evacuación", los infantes de marina de la Federación Rusa y la RPD aterrizaron en la costa y expulsaron a los nacionalistas de estas alturas dominantes. Tras esta derrota, las variopintas columnas de Bandera salieron al completo.

*No había ciudad subterránea *
Según el corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexei Ramm, las catacumbas subterráneas de la planta no están interconectadas por comunicaciones. Y esta, quizás, es la principal noticia sobre Azovstal. El caso es que en los últimos meses los analistas han estado dando vueltas a una historia sobre refugios de varios pisos que ni Iskander ni FAB-3000 pueden tomar. De hecho, hay catacumbas, pero, en primer lugar, no son de 7 u 8 pisos y, en segundo lugar, no se comunican entre sí. En total, la planta une 40 talleres y 80 grandes edificios de producción. Ahora todo esto se ha convertido en una carne picada impenetrable hecha de hormigón, acero, cadáveres y equipos.

La logística entre unidades individuales se vio interrumpida debido a deslizamientos de tierra, disparos a través de áreas y áreas intransitables. Lo que parecía una protección del cielo se ha convertido en barreras naturales. Así resultó para los "defensores", donde está vacío y donde es denso. Naturalmente, los militantes de Azov prohibidos en la Federación Rusa vivían ricamente. Para mantener la moral, comían caviar rojo con cucharas, se duchaban y cuando el sistema de alcantarillado dejaba de funcionar, orinaban en botellas de agua mineral. Con contenedores para necesidades naturales, los nacionalistas no tuvieron problemas.

Según el reportero militar Andrei Kots, uno de los almacenes se llenó hasta el borde con agua potable después de que los militantes se fueran. Pero los recursos vitales se distribuyeron de manera desigual. Los presos durante los interrogatorios, incluido el comandante de la infantería de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas Volyn de Ucrania, afirman que se proporcionó comida a todos los demás reclusos sobre la base de las sobras. Los militantes de "Azov" (una organización prohibida en la Federación Rusa) podrían aguantar las provisiones por más de un mes. Pero solo ellos, el resto esperaban el destino del hambre. Así como la muerte por falta de medicamentos.




Fuente: russian.rt.com
Como se mencionó anteriormente, las comunicaciones no penetraron a través de todas las mazmorras de la planta, y parte de las reservas tuvo que alcanzarse en la superficie. Y aquí los militantes sufrieron las pérdidas más significativas. La artillería rusa primero destruyó todos los vehículos blindados y luego procesó los "caminos de ratas" de los presos con fuego constante.

Para la "evacuación" detrás de las líneas enemigas, los que se instalaron en la mazmorra se prepararon durante varios días, si no semanas. ¿Qué vieron nuestros militares bajo Azovstal? Quizás la forma más fácil de explicar esto es con el ejemplo de una tubería de calefacción, en la que las personas sin hogar se esconden en invierno. El hedor, los trapos sucios, las botellas están por todas partes... Solo la escala de esta colonia es increíble, diseñada para miles de personas sin hogar y aromatizada con armas , drogas y equipos de oficina inservibles. Las computadoras portátiles y los teléfonos de Bandera fueron grabados prudentemente con ácido antes de irse y, a veces, simplemente los rompieron. Lo más probable es que parte de esta bondad aún pueda proporcionar información valiosa, y los especialistas están trabajando con artefactos.

Donde era posible hacer fuego, los nacionalistas quemaron uniformes militares, armas extranjeras, equipos, documentos y teléfonos inteligentes. Antes de irse, rociaron el apartamento con gasolina y le prendieron fuego. Pero la ventilación de las catacumbas no siempre es buena, y algunos de los equipos permanecieron invariablemente intactos. Por ejemplo, las reglas de evacuación en inglés permanecieron intactas. Resulta que el "hueso blanco", es decir, los estadounidenses, deben ser evacuados en primer lugar, y solo después, los ucranianos. Aún se desconoce si fue posible sacar instructores extranjeros en algunos helicópteros de Azovstal. La versión oficial de la propaganda ucraniana es que solo los heridos graves fueron evacuados por aire.

La historia de la liberación de Azovstal apenas comienza. Volúmenes de casos penales, investigaciones y sentencias están por delante. Por ejemplo, recientemente se encontraron fragmentos de ropa civil cerca de los altos hornos. Y las cenizas en los hornos mismos. Los servicios secretos aún tienen que ocuparse del hallazgo, que bien puede convertirse en evidencia de otro crimen de guerra.

La planta en sí se está preparando gradualmente para la demolición. La producción sucia en el medio de Mariupol, e incluso en las orillas del Mar de Azov, ha estado pidiendo descanso durante mucho tiempo. Montañas de escoria solas, partiendo hacia las aguas costeras, envenenaron el mar durante décadas. No se sabe si será posible crear un área de recreación en el territorio de la fábrica, pero definitivamente debería funcionar algo más amigable para una persona.


Los altos hornos de las fábricas pueden esconder cosas aterradoras
Sorprendentemente, incluso después de la destrucción real, Azovstal logra trabajar en beneficio de la Federación Rusa: a fines de mayo, el buque de carga MP-3 del tipo Slavutich retiró 2.7 mil toneladas de chapa de acero del puerto desminado. Los productos fueron a Rostov-on-Don. En total, la planta ha acumulado unas 200 mil toneladas de acero laminado por un valor de $170 millones. Contribución significativa de los territorios liberados a la economía rusa. Las consecuencias de la desnazificación pueden ser las siguientes.

*https://topwar.ru/197526-posledstvija-denacifikacii-chto-skryvajut-katakomby-azovstali.html*


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Quien ha dicho que les han hecho un favor y menos a los sirios, por dios.



En Siria precisamente la aviación gusana ha destruido toda infraestrutura civil a su alcande, hubiera motivo o no, Rahqa la han dejado como un solar y eso que era la capital de sus protegidos, los rebanacuellos negros. En Libia otro tanto, destruir de ese modo las infraestructuras tiene la ventaja de enviar al pais entero a la edad de piedra, y en esa era el consumo de hidrocarburos era nulo.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Siria precisamente la aviación gusana ha destruido toda infraestrutura civil a su alcande, hubiera motivo o no, Rahqa la han dejado como un solar y eso que era la capital de sus protegidos, los rebanacuellos negros. En Libia otro tanto, destruir de ese modo las infraestructuras tiene la ventaja de enviar al pais entero a la edad de piedra, y en esa era el consumo de hidrocarburos era nulo.



que si.. pero siempre tocas infraestructuras que son vitales y poco o mucho reconstruyes, aunque solo sea para que puedan llegar al país ...a robar.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Donetsk, Plaza Shakhtarskaya, ahora.

86 misiles Grad, 14 cohetes Uragan y más de 30 proyectiles de 155 mm impactaron en Donetsk SÓLO LA ÚLTIMA HORA









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Esa masacare de los polacos os interesa sólo en la clave del conflicto bélico ruso-ucraniano actual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Cosmo, peor contradicción es la tuya, que apoyas a los sucesores y valedores de aquellos que masacraron a tus hermanos. Sin acritud, pero reflexiona.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> que si.. pero siempre tocas infraestructuras que son vitales y poco o mucho reconstruyes, aunque solo sea para que puedan llegar al país ...a robar.



Mi tesis es que ese empecinamiento en destruir cualquier infraestructura no es casual, si no algo premeditado, es una manera de reducir el consumo general de combustible, a la postre , se trata de paises "grasientos", para los de primera clase ya tienen a la Sexta recomendando comer mierda, vivir de habitación, circular en patinete y follar con trans.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Esa masacare de los polacos os interesa sólo en la clave del conflicto bélico ruso-ucraniano actual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



¿Cuanto les interesó a los polacos la matanza de judios en el Gobierno General? a los polacos de bien, se entiende, no a los polacos comunistas.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

*Principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ En dirección a Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Zapselie, en la región de Sumy, así como en Horsk y Hremyach, en la región de Chernihiv.

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, la Federación Rusa está disparando para interrumpir las rutas logísticas del grupo ucraniano que opera en la dirección de Slovyansk.

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, la Federación Rusa se atrinchera en la parte noroeste de Bohorodichne.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, la Federación Rusa intenta cercar a las fuerzas ucranianas en Lisychansk, Pryvolye, Severodonetsk y Borovskoye.

▪ Las fuerzas aliadas rusas y de la RNL intentan establecer un control total sobre Severodonetsk y también avanzan sobre las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de Metelkino.


Es notable cómo Kiev tiene miedo de la palabra "cerco" y trata de sustituirla por la palabra "cordón".
Pero se llame como se llame, la caldera de Severodonetsk-Lysychansk está casi lista.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi tesis es que ese empecinamiento en destruir cualquier infraestructura no es casual, si no algo premeditado, es una manera de reducir el consumo general de combustible, a la postre , se trata de paises "grasientos", para los de primera clase ya tienen a la Sexta recomendando comer mierda, vivir de habitación, circular en patinete y follar con trans.



En conjunto de acuerdo pero para mi sería solo la consecuencia lógica de ganancia máxima hasta para llevarte por delante a cualquiera o a muchos. La causa es saqueo y si necesito un puerto o un puente se hace y si no que vayan a nado con un flotador.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

*Israel Urges All Citizens To Evacuate Istanbul Immediately, Citing Iranian 'Revenge' Plot*


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2022)

Escenas en Donetsk bombardeo en spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## xenofonte (13 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las ciudades americanas con el fentanilo y la heroina van a quedar la mar de chulas ... Es impresionante que menos de una generación de la epidemia de crack vuelva a ocurrir lo mismo y es impresionante que EEUU se meta en una guerra en Ucrania teniendo ese problema y muchos otros por resolver en su país.




En realidad los usanos no se han metido en la guerra de Ucrania. Una cosa es jalear desde detrás de las cuerdas y otra meterse dentro y arriesgarse a recibir golpes.

Lo que están haciendo es crear oportunidades de negocio.
Todos los países que le están cediendo su armamento soviético a Ucrania irán comprando nuevo armamento con los estándares de la OTAN. ¿Quién tiene la industria armamentística más potente esperando nuevos clientes?
Todos los países que dejan de comprar hidrocarburos en Rusia tendrán que comprarlos en otro lado. Y oh, ¡qué casualidad! De eso también tienen los usanos.
Pero mira cómo del uranio para las centrales nucleares, que también se le compra mayormente a Rusia, no se dice ni pío. Ahí no se puede hacer negocio.

Eso ya de partida. Pero si suena la flauta y Rusia se empantana en Ucrania, se agitan las aguas y la cosa acaba con una revolución de colores en Moscú, con un gobierno amigo con el cual las empresas occidentales puedan hacer negocios (véase, acaparar las materias primas), entonces ya habrían cantado bingo.

¿Con lo que no contaban? Con que el rublo, respaldado por esas materias primas de las que dispone Rusia, iba a poner en jaque el orden mundial. Y esto ha sido una cagada de proporciones bíblicas por parte de los usanos. Porque como el mundo descubra que hay vida más allá del patrón dólar y del sistema Swift...


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si se me permite.
> 
> Es innecesario que traigas el ejemplo de la portavoz rusa. Con tus aportaciones basta y sobra.
> 
> No ignores a Zhu, mujer.




Y añado que estoy hasta el c*** de los machistas y de las feministas, de los dos. 
Hartita de tanta tontería.
A ver si somos capaces de salir del parvulario y relacionarnos como seres humanos en vez de como nenes de primaria, que todavía estamos con el "caca-culo-pedo-pis-vagina-huevos-pene-tetas"
Hay más mundo que eso, pordios!


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Acá esperando la reconquista de jersón, la defensa de mariupol y la heroica resitencia fraguelrockiana de severodonetsk...no te queda mili ni ná circunpanchito tira pal auxilio de la estrella de david roja anda



Aprende a escribir, muslimo del orto.
Parece la burra apaleada tierrazul.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En conjunto de acuerdo pero para mi sería solo la consecuencia lógica de ganancia máxima hasta para llevarte por delante a cualquiera o a muchos. La causa es saqueo y si necesito un puerto o un puente se hace y si no que vayan a nado con un flotador.



En la contraportada del clásico de la ciencia ficción "Todos sobre Zanzibar" el autor John Brunner hace una maliciosas reflexión (la novela es de 1974) "Para el año 2000 los Estados Unidos necesitaran el 100% de las materias primas mundiales, para mantener su American Way of Life, naturalmente esto es imposible, asi que haran lo necesario para conseguirlo". pues eso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> que si.. pero siempre tocas infraestructuras que son vitales y poco o mucho reconstruyes, aunque solo sea para que puedan llegar al país ...a robar.



¿Petroleo sirio? ni te cuento, y también cuando bombardearon la central eléctrica de Alepo estando asediada por la escoria follacabras.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Donetsk, Plaza Shakhtarskaya, ahora.
> 
> 86 misiles Grad, 14 cohetes Uragan y más de 30 proyectiles de 155 mm impactaron en Donetsk SÓLO LA ÚLTIMA HORA
> 
> ...



Pero Ucrania no ataca civiles....


----------



## hartman (13 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Esa masacare de los polacos os interesa sólo en la clave del conflicto bélico ruso-ucraniano actual.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



nunca sucedio.
es mas fueron rusos vestidos de ucranianos.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

*Russians are pounding Ukie positions with world's most powerful howitzer - the Malka. 203 mm (8" size matters) 110 kg /243 lbs with range of 50 km. Self-loading at >2 shells/min*


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Petroleo sirio? ni te cuento, y también cuando bombardearon la central eléctrica de Alepo estando asediada por la escoria follacabras.



Todos recordamos en el hilo de Siria los bombardeos sobre Dier ez Zor previos a los ataques de los rebanacuellos negros en lo peor de la guerra, luego Javier Nart reconoció en Tv que los responsables yanquis a la pregunta de porque no bombardeaban los convoyes de cisternas del ISIS hacia Turquia les respondió que "temian matar a los conductores".


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Donetsk, Plaza Shakhtarskaya, ahora.
> 
> 86 misiles Grad, 14 cohetes Uragan y más de 30 proyectiles de 155 mm impactaron en Donetsk SÓLO LA ÚLTIMA HORA
> 
> ...



Han encontrado la forma de deshacer el escudo antimisiles ruso. A ver que pueden hacer porque parar no van a parar.

Mala cosa ahora para lanzar advertencias con misiles mas lejanos porque se pueden proteger.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Han encontrado la forma de deshacer el escudo antimisiles ruso. A ver que pueden hacer porque parar no van a parar.
> 
> Mala cosa ahora para lanzar advertencias con misiles mas lejanos porque se pueden proteger.



No hay sistema que pare un lanzamiento masivo y simultaneo ademas de varios tipos. Bueno si hay uno, sacar los bombarderos y arrasar las zonas de salida. Pero eso no ocurre, o hacer ver al que da la orden que vas por el , pero eso tampoco esta sucediendo.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay sistema que pare un lanzamiento masivo y simultaneo ademas de varios tipos. Bueno si hay uno, sacar los bombarderos y arrasar las zonas de salida. Pero eso no ocurre, o hacer ver al que da la orden que vas por el , pero eso tampoco esta sucediendo.



¿La cúpula de acero israelí? Porque ahora lo habían mejorado con laser en vez de misiles.

Eso decia Jerusalem post y si es así es más fácil venderlo a Ucrania y los ucras y supongo que lsus valedores andan detrás desde hace tiempo. Peor insistieron mucho y se callaron y, más tarde la info del la prensa.


----------



## Discordante (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Esa es la rueda virtuosa que les vendieron a los rusos en la época de Yeltsin, y en la que con Putin aún creían hasta 2014. A partir de ahí en cambio tuvieron que volver a aprender, muy a su pesar, sobre las ventajas de la autosuficiencia. Por otra parte, periódicamente el capitalismo también destruye capital, cuando entra en crisis de superproducción y se ve forzado a destruir excedentes y retirar capacidad productiva.



No ha exisitido ninguna crisis de sobreproduccion general en la historia. Lo que existen son burbujas centradas en sectores concretos debido a legislacion estatal y financiadas por los bancos centrales. Literalmente lo opuesto al capitalismo de libre mercado.



Satori dijo:


> pues no fue el caso de EEUU en la 2GM, más bien todo lo contrario.



Eso es falso. Un espejismo. EEUU salio de la guerra mucho mas pobre. Por un lado la depreciacion brutal del dolar, tapado parcialmente por la destruccion del resto de monedas mundiales, oculto esa realidad, luego la ingente deuda (que se exporto en los años 50 y 60 gracias a las economias que se estaban desarrollando en europa y asia) y por ultimo el recalentamiento brutal de lsa nuevas politicas keynesianas.

La gente tiene mala memoria pero EEUU tuvo recesiones/depresiones en: 1945, 1948, 1949, 1953, 1954, 1957, 1958, 1960, 1961. De los 16 años posteriores a la 2GM EEUU tuvo recesion en varios meses de al menos 9 años. Y desde el 61 ya empezo el festival de la inflacion, patron oro, embargo petroleo, depresion energetica, el doble dip...

Tras el New Deal (y la FED) pasaron de estabilidad durante medio siglo a crisis y recesiones periodicas. Un chollo. De ser el 70% del PIB del mundo y con un PIB per capita ingentemente superior al del resto a ser el 15% y con un pib per capita por debajo de 15 paises.



Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia se va a quedar enormes yacimientos de materias primas, tierras fertiles, centrales nucleares, unos 5 o 6 millones de nuevas almas que van a trabajar para pagarle impuestos al Kremlin...
> 
> Las Guerras son una Ruína si no conquistas nada como pasó en Irak, Afganistán o Vietnam. La 2WW fue extremadamente rentable para USA al invadir Alemania y Japón y quedarse ambos mercados comerciales y financieros ente otras muchas cosas.



Rusia no necesita tierras fertiles (ya tiene), ni materias primas (que no se que tiene el donbass, no me suena que gran cosa), ni centrales nucleares (viejas y que van a necesitar inversiones fuertes los proximos lustros).

Lo de la poblacion si es cierto que les puede venir bien porque cada año huye 1 millon de personas de Rusia, pero eso que dices les da para eso 5-6 años.

Y lo de USA ya lo he dicho arriba.

Las guerras no son rentables para nadie (el entramado estatal y militar para mi no son nadie, son basura).


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

ukronanzis muertos, estos son uno de los grupos artilleros nazis que disparaban contra poblacion en Donesk, nazi muerto nunca hace dano dedicado a los hooligans otanazis 
https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/3685


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

Del foro Zerohedge 

_The Ukrainian front is crumbling in the East, first blow was at Popasnaya,. Taking Severodonetsk and Lisichansk means that they can start up the fertilizer factory and oil refinery there. 

The Russians are offering Russian passports to the public in occupied areas. 

*If Russia makes it to Zaporozhia they'll have the hydroelectric dam there, and along with the nuclear reactors in Energodar that they already have - they'll be in control of 1/2 of Ukraine's electricity generation.* 

This is going to be a total disaster for Ukraine. 

"America is leading Ukraine down the primrose path, and the Ukraine is going to get wrecked." _

- John Mearsheimer 2015


----------



## delhierro (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿La cúpula de acero israeló? Porque ahora lo habían mejorado con laser en vez de misiles.
> 
> Eso decia Jerusalem post y si es así es más fácil venderlo a Ucrania y los ucras y supongo que lsus valedores andan detrás desde hace tiempo. Peor insistieron mucho y se callaron y, más tarde la info del la prensa.



Los palestinos no lanzan 100 cohetes simultaneos, incluso muchos de los que lanzan se desvian porque los colocan de forma artesanal, muchos son de fabricación casera, tiene simpre aviones sobre sus cabezas etc...

Si les metes 100 claro que pasan muchos. Los de Hezbollah les lanzadon desde un camion 20 simultaneos y la mayoria llego al suelo explotando.

Hay cosas de esta operación "raras", y no solo los puentes del dnieper. Los vehiculos occidentales llegan al frente de severodontsk ¿ como ? Solo queda una carretera y caminos secundarios. Evidentemente no hay un control desde el aire 24h. Y no es dificil, porque estan lejos de los sistema AA que puedan quedar. Da la impresión de que no les importa, un mandame lo que quieras que yo aguanto y lo destrozo aunque tenga bajas. Un concepto de guerra de desgaste, pero donde estan excluyendo la aviacíón. Quizas porque tienen almacenes inmensos de todo. pero no tanto de aviones, o al ser más delicados les constaria ponerlos en marcha.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Según parece, Rusia ha declarao el jubileo de la deuda para los pueblos del este
que se han alineado con Rusia. Esto debe ser algo interesante.

Así que, se comenta que, legalmente, si una parte se queda el nombre de Ucrania
en el oeste, entonces, ellos son los que se atarán al FMI en la obligación de devolver
todos los pufos. 
Por supuesto, dicen, eso si queda algo que no se alinee democráticamente con Rusia.
Entonces: Estado inexistente y deuda odiosa será el finiquito.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

By far the Russian Federation has more artillery tubes* than any other nation. This list was likely compiled before Russia’s Special Military Operation in Ukraine began. 

*The Russian Armed Forces had 18,497 artillery tubes versus Ukraine’s 3,721 and the USA ’s 4,243. I’ve seen other estimates putting Russia’s total at over 26,000 tubes*. It’s not clear whether they include MLRS systems in those totals. But, the bottom line is that Ukraine is clearly outgunned. Not only that, but in most cases Russia is the only nation manufacturing artillery rounds for Soviet-era artillery. Ukraine was primarily equipped with Soviet-era artillery and MLRS systems. 

*List of countries by number of artillery


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Daniil Bezsonov, Primer Viceministro de Información de la DNR @neoficialniybezsonov

El territorio de Donetsk podría dividirse condicionalmente en distritos de primera línea y de retaguardia. Los distritos de primera línea son Kuibyshevskyi, Kievskyi, Kirovskyi y Petrovskyi. Los distritos más pesados de Donetsk. Petrovsky estaba bajo un constante e incesante bombardeo. Voroshilovsky, Kalininskyi, Budyonnovskyi, Leninskyi y Proletarskyi fueron considerados distritos de retaguardia.

Muchos habitantes de los distritos de primera línea trasladaron a sus hijos, esposas y ancianos a lo que parecían ser las zonas más seguras. Uno de ellos era el barrio de Zaperevalnaya, en el distrito de Budyonnovsky de Donetsk. La remota zona entre Donetsk y Makiivka parecía ser un buen refugio para mujeres, ancianos y niños.

Ahora es una de las zonas más densamente pobladas de Donetsk. Muchos familiares han acogido aquí a sus parientes de otros distritos, y hasta varias familias pueden vivir en un solo piso, estrecho pero seguro como parecía.

Pero ya sabemos que simplemente no hay lugares seguros en Donetsk. Todas las zonas de retaguardia ya están bajo el fuego de las AFU. Los nazis ucranianos utilizan tanto lanzacohetes múltiples como sistemas de artillería de ánima lisa suministrados por Occidente. Hoy, el barrio de Zaperevalnya, que se considera la zona más rezagada, ha sido atacado.

Los nazis ucranianos atacaron el mercado de Mayskiy alrededor de las 12:00. Se quemaron varios puntos de venta de alimentos y hubo muertos y heridos. Según las cifras oficiales, siete personas fueron las víctimas del bombardeo. Tres murieron y cuatro resultaron heridos. Un niño de 11 años fue asesinado junto con su madre. En el lugar se encontró una gran cantidad de metralla ligera de aluminio, lo que indica el uso de MLRS BM-21 "Grad". La metralla se dispersó no sólo en la zona del mercado, sino que también alcanzó los edificios de varias plantas cercanos, donde también hay heridos. Me gustaría destacar el trabajo relámpago de nuestro Ministerio de Emergencias, que llegó al lugar de los hechos lo más rápidamente posible.

Además del bombardeo del distrito de Budyonnovskyi, los distritos de Kiev, Kuybyshevskyi y Petrovskyi de Donetsk, así como otras ciudades: Makiivka, Horlivka y Yasynuvata volvieron a estar bajo fuego. Se registraron incendios en los alrededores del Hospital Vishnevsky. La artillería es una ciencia exacta, por lo que los artilleros ucranianos no pueden dejar de saber dónde están golpeando. Y estos artilleros no son de algunos batallones nazis punitivos, sino de brigadas regulares de las AFU, porque los medios de comunicación suelen dividir erróneamente a los nazis y a los vesuinos.

Ya he escrito antes, pero vale la pena repetirlo. Estas tácticas terroristas son utilizadas por los bastardos ucranianos no sólo por sed de sangre hacia el Donbass ruso, sino también con fines militares e informativos. Intentan obligar a nuestro ejército a lanzar un asalto frontal sobre Avdiivka, y también intentan poner a la población de Donbás en contra de Rusia. Dicen que Rusia es incapaz de defender el Donbass.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Occidente debe ceder parte de Ucrania a Rusia, según Italia

Para pacificar el conflicto, Occidente debería dejar de provocar a Rusia y, más aún, de enviar armas a Ucrania, ha dicho el analista italiano Alessandro Orsini.

"Deberíamos estar trabajando ya en una solución diplomática y, como dije desde los primeros días y como muchos otros han dicho después, deberíamos hacer concesiones territoriales a Moscú por una sencilla razón: ya se han hecho", dijo Orsini.

"Debemos entender que Occidente tiene una enorme responsabilidad moral por lo que pueda ocurrir en Ucrania", concluyó Orsini.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

Polonia pide material militar urgente para sustituir el equipo transferido a Ucrania

Los amigos polacos han suministrado a Kiev equipo militar y otras armas por valor de casi 2.000 millones de dólares.

Ahora la propia Polonia necesita ayuda, dijo el Presidente Andrzej Duda.

"Pedimos a nuestros aliados que nos den armas, no necesariamente nuevas. Hemos dado equipos de segunda mano y estamos dispuestos a aceptarlos", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pide material militar urgente para sustituir el equipo transferido a Ucrania
> 
> Los amigos polacos han suministrado a Kiev equipo militar y otras armas por valor de casi 2.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Al final la desmilitarización de Ucrania va a ser la desmilitarización de media Europa.


----------



## Harman (13 Jun 2022)

*El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*

Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.

Los distritos de Kuybyshevskyi, Kievskyi y Voroshilovskyi están bajo el fuego intenso de los MLRS pesados Uragan, los sistemas de artillería de 152 mm y los obuses de 155 mm de la OTAN, así como los MLRS BM-21 Grad.

"Un ataque de fuego sin precedentes en la capital de la RPD en términos de potencia, densidad y duración no se ha registrado en todo el período del conflicto armado", dijo el JCCC a la RPD.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

El clapham , que es aspi , zurdo , terraplanista , mitad celta , del pueblo elegido ( gracias mama ) y laico ( aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , ni conejo ni marisco ) sospecha que hay gato de Schoredinger encerrado .
Huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich ...
El clapham tiene una teoria suculenta: Alemania perdio la II Guerra Mundial , pero mira por donde , ha vuelto con ganas
Y otra vez , del " otro lado " ( contra Alemania ) estan UK y Rusia . Casualidad ?
El clapham sospecha que el objetivo de la OTAN no es proteger a EE UU ( que nunca ha sido atacado por Rusia ) sino proteger el *Lebensraum* aleman . Y que el conflicto de Ucrania fue una reedicion de la Operacion Barbarroja . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe
El clapham sospecha que el Zar Vladimirovich I apoyo el Brexit para abrir un " frente occidental " .
Si Alemania estaba " entretenida " en su lucha fraticida contra UK ( al estilo de la guerra de los 100 anos ) no abriria un " frente oriental "
Error del Zar . El Pacto Molotov - Ribbentrop fue violado y el IV Reich dio un golpe de Estado ...
Comenzaba la Operacion Barbarroja II . Una pausa para ir a mear .
Con la proteccion del paraguas de la OTAN las posibilidades de Rusia de contraatacar en el Lebensraum aleman quedaban anuladas
Rusia contraataca y para al ejercito del IV Reich en Kursk y Stalingrado ( en realidad Crimea y Donbass )
Las TRES potencias historicas de Europa Occidental han sido siempre : UK , Francia y Alemania
Si UK cae , bueno para Francia y Alemania . Si Alemania cae , bueno para UK y Francia . Si Francia cae , bueno para Alemania y UK
Con el inicio de las hostilidades en el " frente oriental " el IV Reich firma un armisticio con UK para dedicar todos sus recursos contra Rusia en la conquista de Ucrania . El problema es ...que si Alemania sube , Francia baja ...
Asi que Paris ha apoyado a Alemania en una guerra suicida . Para Francia la derrota de Alemania es crucial .
Porque si Alemania pierde Francia gana . Y si Francia gana , Rusia gana .
Porque Francia es el unico pais de Europa Occidental que puede enfrentarse al Imperio por su capacidad militar y nuclear
En resumen : Rusia volvera a Europa de la mano de Francia .
La Historia se repite porque entre 1892 y 1917 funciono una alianza ruso-francesa contra Alemania .
Volvemos a 1914


----------



## Zepequenhô (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pide material militar urgente para sustituir el equipo transferido a Ucrania
> 
> Los amigos polacos han suministrado a Kiev equipo militar y otras armas por valor de casi 2.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Tranquilos, se sube el IVA al 23% y asunto resuelto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
> 
> Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.
> 
> ...



el numero de misilazos lanzados por esta panda de hijoslagranputa es directamente proporcional a las pérdidas territoriales y humanas y lo mal que va la guerra para los nazis de mierda. Que lo paguen a misilazos


----------



## orcblin (13 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... la OTAN, no Marruecos, va a por Argelia. Quieren repetir Libia.



Y la otan va a por Rusia. No Ucrania...
Detrás de Argelia está Rusia.. es la misma historia de siempre...


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los palestinos no lanzan 100 cohetes simultaneos, incluso muchos de los que lanzan se desvian porque los colocan de forma artesanal, muchos son de fabricación casera, tiene simpre aviones sobre sus cabezas etc...
> 
> Si les metes 100 claro que pasan muchos. Los de Hezbollah les lanzadon desde un camion 20 simultaneos y la mayoria llego al suelo explotando.
> 
> Hay cosas de esta operación "raras", y no solo los puentes del dnieper. Los vehiculos occidentales llegan al frente de severodontsk ¿ como ? Solo queda una carretera y caminos secundarios. Evidentemente no hay un control desde el aire 24h. Y no es dificil, porque estan lejos de los sistema AA que puedan quedar. Da la impresión de que no les importa, un mandame lo que quieras que yo aguanto y lo destrozo aunque tenga bajas. Un concepto de guerra de desgaste, pero donde estan excluyendo la aviacíón. Quizas porque tienen almacenes inmensos de todo. pero no tanto de aviones, o al ser más delicados les constaria ponerlos en marcha.



Ni hombres. Rusia no tiene mucha población para su territorio. No pueden permitirse tanta despoblación.

Los de Lugansk parece que andan justos de gente, lo que llega atrás también se usará en el frente..desde más lejos. Así no van a resistir.

Ok entonces los misiles es por envíar a mansalva. Es también preocupante por las muertes pero no cambia el resultado de la guerra si devuelves también les van a caer y no son inmunes.


----------



## Adriano II (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pide material militar urgente para sustituir el equipo transferido a Ucrania
> 
> Los amigos polacos han suministrado a Kiev equipo militar y otras armas por valor de casi 2.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Polonia ya en bragas

Quién quiere seguir mandando sus cacharros al agujero negro que han montado los rusos en el Donbas???

1/ En territorio amigo (En el Donbas la población civil está de tu lado)
2/ Cerca de Rusia (logística y líneas de suministro seguras)
3/ Dominio aéreo absoluto
4/ Poder artillero un orden de magnitud superior

Los ucranianos todo lo contrario

El lugar ideal para luchar, todo un agujero negro en toda regla para que se trague todo el armamento de la OTAN

El ejército ruso está haciendo lo que los alemanes intentaron en la operación Barbarroja (aunque obviamente les salió mal) grandes batallas de aniquilación lo más cerca posible a tus fronteras para luego entrar hasta la cocina cuando no les quede nada con lo que defenderse ...

Y luego algunos preguntan pq no se dan prisa los rusos, joder,

PD : Que se jodan los polacos


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Occidente debe ceder parte de Ucrania a Rusia, según Italia
> 
> Para pacificar el conflicto, Occidente debería dejar de provocar a Rusia y, más aún, de enviar armas a Ucrania, ha dicho el analista italiano Alessandro Orsini.
> 
> ...



En el País de los Españolerdos tal análisis sería imposible, inmediatamente su autor sería linchado de forma virtual y condenado a la muerte civil.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Occidente debe ceder parte de Ucrania a Rusia, según Italia
> 
> Para pacificar el conflicto, Occidente debería dejar de provocar a Rusia y, más aún, de enviar armas a Ucrania, ha dicho el analista italiano Alessandro Orsini.
> 
> ...



Todo de acuerdo salvo: "deberíamos hacer concesiones territoriales a Moscú". No, eso que negocien ellos y si les apetece con los que siempre quieren.

A los europeos con no enviar ni tropas ni armas nos llega. Prometer ayuda en la reconstrucción de lo que quede estaría bien por las mierdas ya hechas y solidaridad.

Y de sanciones más que nadie si hacen daño propio nada. Se habla claro, de donde no hay no podéis sacar y así no habrá nada para nadie.

Y si quiere, ofrecimientos de mediar.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Cuando la realidad se va imponiendo y Biden ya pide a la OTAN acabar con tanta "victoria" de chichinabo

*Dr. David Lütke @DrLuetke - 20:33 UTC - Jun 12, 2022*
_*Hoy #Stoltenberg de la #OTAN declaró que las #negociaciones son necesarias para la #paz en #Ucrania.
Cita:
"La paz es posible. La cuestión es cuánto territorio, cuánta independencia... están [Ucrania] dispuestos a sacrificar por la paz."
La retórica está cambiando:*_
* ¿Qué pasó con lo de que Ucrania ganó?*


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham , que es aspi , zurdo , terraplanista , mitad celta , del pueblo elegido ( gracias mama ) y laico ( aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , ni conejo ni marisco ) sospecha que hay gato de Schoredinger encerrado .
> Huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich ...
> El clapham tiene una teoria suculenta: Alemania perdio la II Guerra Mundial , pero mira por donde , ha vuelto con ganas
> Y otra vez , del " otro lado " ( contra Alemania ) estan UK y Rusia . Casualidad ?
> ...



Si no estuviera Macron te lo compraba.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pide material militar urgente para sustituir el equipo transferido a Ucrania
> 
> Los amigos polacos han suministrado a Kiev equipo militar y otras armas por valor de casi 2.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Las quieren para los "voluntarios" que están en Ucrania. 

Traduccción Made in Salamandra.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
> 
> Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Rusia debería tomarse muy en serio ya terminar con la artillería que castiga Donetsk desde el inicio de la operación militar. Eso debería ser prioritario. La población de Donetsk ha sufrido ya bastante, no merece el ensañamiento de estos hijos de mil perras. Y Rusia tiene, además, la oportunidad de demostrar exactamente para qué sirve su operación militar especial y por qué los de Donetsk _son los suyos_. 

Por supuesto, de esta puta barbaridad nada se verá en los presstitutes occidentales.


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Jun 2022)

Hoy no tengo muchas tiempo. Un par de noticias:









Johnson desafía a la UE y 'reescribe' el Protocolo de Irlanda


Boris Johnson ha lanzado su desafío final a la UE con el impulso a una ley para cambiar el Protocolo de Irlanda unilateralmente y de espaldas a Bruselas. Su decisión provocó la...




www.elmundo.es





Otra cortina de humo para ocultar sus borracheras durante la pandemia. Si Europa traga con esto y, viendo la actitud de calzonazos alemana y francesa en Ucrania, probablemente ocurra, entonces a la UE le quedan dos telediarios. Ya pintaba poco a nivel mundial, salvo para pagar ONG's de todo tipo y pelaje. Ahora ya no pintamos nada.









Finlandia se niega a entrar en la OTAN sin Suecia. – Galaxia Militar


Finlandia ha anunciado que no se unirá a la OTAN si los problemas de Suecia con Turquía significan que la incorporación de Suecia se retrasará, así la ha expuesto el presidente finlandés Sauli Niinistö en una conferencia de prensa junto al secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, el...




galaxiamilitar.es





Finlandia se lo está empezando a pensar. Seguro que estarán  "si estamos bien para que complicarnos la vida"

Aquí el único que pone los huevos encima de la mesa en este follón que se ha montado es el pirado de Erdogan, que reparte a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Y la otan va a por Rusia. No Ucrania...
> Detrás de Argelia está Rusia.. es la misma historia de siempre...



Antes de sacar los dientes los argelinos, mordieron Sahara y acuerdo con España los marroquíes que son el socio preferente en esta zona del Jefe allende los mares.
+
Y los argelinos se olieron cositas, por eso no renovaban los contratos de gas porque de pronto regala España aguas territoriales y un islote y no dice ni mu y para más inri les pasamos el gas que nos dan ellos a sus malos vecinos que no podíamos hacerlo porque lo advirtieron.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Al final la desmilitarización de Ucrania va a ser la desmilitarización de media Europa.



Los "prorusos" del otro lado del charco piensan igual...


_One new discovery in this war has been that a *1000dollar drone from Best Buy with a quality lens and gps now turns any old rusty WWII artillery gun into a precision surgical strike weapon.*

Russians are perfecting this down to a science now and it costs nothing but an el cheapo drone and the cost of one shell. *They can take out every piece of armor and artillery piece in Europe they dump into this black hole for the cost of a few shells *and long as their S400s and Pantsir system are around. They could continue this meat grind forever and empty every warehouse Europe has if they don't get a grip with reality and find Putin's Big Azz Table. For pennies relatively speaking._


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
> 
> Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Me ha venido a la cabeza una explicación más del porqué Rusia no vaporiza ese núcleo agresor sobre Donetsk. Allí los anglosajones habrán dispuesto sistemas antiaéreos modernos y necesitan saber si pueden derribar los misiles hipersónicos rusos... y quizá crean (el Kremlin también) que sí pueden interceptar los supersónicos. Ante esto, Rusia no puede permitirse el lujo de que adquiera el enemigo esa información tan vital. Igualmente, no puede permitir que una salva de misiles supersónicos, hasta ahora tan publicitados en otras acciones, sea anulado.

Pese a que esto tiene cierta lógica, no lo presento más que como conjetura cogida con pinzas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hoy no tengo muchas tiempo. Un par de noticias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, le tienen que poner una estatua en Helsinki.


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según parece, Rusia ha declarao el jubileo de la deuda para los pueblos del este
> que se han alineado con Rusia. Esto debe ser algo interesante.
> 
> Así que, se comenta que, legalmente, si una parte se queda el nombre de Ucrania
> ...



El clapham lo repetira una y otra vez .
Los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Rusia son territorios ucranianos de iure . Es irrelevante si han sido anexionados o no
La ley internacional es clara . La legitimidad de un territorio ocupado solo se valida mediante un Tratado de Paz .
La anexion ( de facto ) de Crimea fue ilegal . Por eso la UE no reconoce ( ni reconocera , a menos que haya un tratado de Paz ) la legitimidad de los pasaportes rusos expedidos a ciudadanos de Crimea .
EE UU , por ejemplo , impone VISAS a ciudadanos cubanos nacionalizados espanoles .
Da igual si tu pasaporte es espanol , si pone nacido en Cuba debes sacar VISA . La cuestion de la deuda es lo mismo
Esos territorios son ucranianos de iure . La deuda de esos territorios con Ucrania no caduca de iure .
Puede que caduque de facto , pero eso es otra cosa . Rusia , como potencia ocupante , esta obligada a garantizar los servicios publicos y basicos de la poblacion del pais ocupado . O sea , debe mantener a un hijo que no es legalmente suyo .
Es verdad que Rusia se pasa la ley por el arco de triunfo porque desde Kosovo estamos en el FAR WEST , pero la Ley es para todos
y si Rusia la incumple decir lo contrario es mentir


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Ahora mismo, la obsesión de EEUU/OTAN es lidiar para perder el menor territorio posible
y, al menos, aferrarse a retener Odesa mediante una negociación que conduciría a un MINSK-3.
Parece mas que obvio que ese tren ya se perdió hace meses. Esta vez, será Rusia la que decida
cuanto de territorio deberá ceder Ucrania.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

*HAY QUE SER IMBECILES !!!!*

❗Boeing suspends production of modern 737 MAX airliner due to US sanctions

Every third Boeing is assembled from Russian titanium, in addition, the technological process requires the indispensable use of a Russian-made cutter.


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.
> 
> La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).
> 
> ...



También se lo monta bien China: Papelitos que no valen nada a cambio de ... ¡¡Trabajo!!. En fin, en el intercambio gana claramente por goleada China, los papelitos de colores no los quiere ni la propia China.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jun 2022)

*Puede que Rusia no esté luchando por el terreno sino por un punto de inflexión psicológico en el Donbás (1/2)*
Por Gav Don 12 de junio de 2022

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, visitó esta semana a las tropas en los alrededores de Bakhmut para agradecerles los sacrificios que la guerra contra Rusia les está exigiendo. Algunos agradecimientos están ciertamente justificados. En contra de mis expectativas de hace 40 días, las fuerzas ucranianas han logrado (al menos hasta ahora) mantener abiertas las fauces de la trampa que Rusia ha estado tratando de cerrar alrededor de su retaguardia desde el norte y el sur del profundo saliente que se extiende desde Slovyansk en el oeste hasta Severodonetsk en el este.

¿Cómo ha sido posible, ante la superioridad rusa en el aire y en la potencia de fuego de la artillería? Sobre el papel, las fuerzas rusas deberían haber superado las defensas ucranianas hace semanas.* Ucrania tiene pocos o ningún tanque y poco o ningún poder aéreo (los reportajes de vídeo del saliente del Donbás no muestran tanques o aviones ucranianos en acción, ni aviones). Si Ucrania tuviera tanques o aviones, les costaría encontrar combustible. La artillería ucraniana está presente, pero de forma escasa, y sólo se complementa lentamente con obuses estadounidenses retirados (al menos los cañones que han sobrevivido a su viaje desde los aeródromos del oeste de Ucrania hasta el saliente). La munición de artillería también es escasa.*

A pesar de estas desventajas materiales, la infantería ucraniana se aferra a las líneas del frente del saliente, y sólo la semana pasada fue finalmente expulsada del propio Severodonetsk. Los avances rusos se miden en fracciones de kilómetros. Todo se parece incómodamente a la guerra de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

*Un análisis más detallado del conflicto y de las agendas de ambos bandos revela las razones más probables del aparentemente esclerótico avance ruso, y alerta de spoiler, la incompetencia rusa no es una de ellas.*

En el aspecto material, el factor clave es que las fuerzas ucranianas han tenido muchos meses para cavar sistemas de trincheras y búnkeres profundos, bien construidos y posicionados frente a los objetivos de Rusia. Una trinchera bien situada puede ser asaltada por la infantería, pero sólo con un gran coste en vidas. En 1917 y 1918, los sistemas de trincheras se abrieron mediante el uso de un arma nueva y revolucionaria (los tanques), nuevas tácticas de infantería (efectivamente, tácticas de asalto con pequeñas unidades de infantería de armas combinadas que se infiltraban en los huecos de las posiciones defensivas), nuevas tácticas de artillería (intensas descargas que caían a metros de distancia por delante y en los flancos de la infantería que avanzaba) y la disposición a sufrir bajas muy altas. La mortalidad de un solo ataque a una trinchera era del 10% en 1916, y descendió al 2% en 1918.

Precisión de la artillería

Hoy en día, la presencia de eficaces misiles guiados antitanque de primera línea (el Javelin, el NLAW y otros) hace que el uso de tanques para romper las líneas de trincheras sea demasiado peligroso, mientras que la presencia de sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles como el Stinger (MANPADs) hace lo mismo para el apoyo aéreo cercano. Queda la artillería, de la que Rusia dispone en abundancia (tanto de armas como de munición). Sin embargo, lo que ha pasado desapercibido es el doloroso hecho de que incluso la artillería de primera clase, bien manejada con buenos datos sobre el objetivo proporcionados por los vuelos de drones, no es un arma de precisión.

*Una gran pieza de artillería que dispara un solo proyectil desde, por ejemplo, 10 km detrás de la línea de contacto es sorprendentemente inexacta. La puntería no es la ciencia precisa a la que nos hemos acostumbrado a ver en el contexto de las armas guiadas de precisión lanzadas desde el aire. La trayectoria del proyectil es balística y no guiada.*

El vuelo del proyectil a través de la atmósfera desde el cañón del arma hasta el punto de puntería es aproximadamente un 50% más largo que el alcance de la línea de visión, por lo que un arma disparada contra un objetivo a 10.000 metros de distancia da a su proyectil un viaje de 15.000 metros a través de una atmósfera impredecible. Esto lleva unos 25 segundos. Durante su vuelo, el proyectil está sometido a los vientos atmosféricos desde el nivel del suelo hasta su apogeo y de vuelta al nivel del suelo. El aire que atraviesa también proporciona niveles cambiantes de fricción según las variaciones de temperatura, densidad y contenido de agua. Ninguno de estos factores puede ser medido por el artillero o por su ordenador de control de fuego.

Otra variable importante proviene de los cambios en la velocidad de salida de cada proyectil. Una solución de control de fuego precisa depende de una predicción exacta de la velocidad de boca, pero la velocidad también depende de factores imprevisibles, como la temperatura de la carga de propulsor, la edad de la carga (el propulsor se oxida muy lentamente en el almacenamiento, perdiendo gradualmente su potencia, por lo que las existencias viejas proporcionan una velocidad de boca diferente a las nuevas) e incluso las condiciones en las que se ha almacenado el propulsor a lo largo del tiempo.

Una variación mayor en la velocidad de salida proviene del nivel de desgaste del cañón del arma. A medida que el cañón se desgasta por el uso, se escapa más gas propulsor alrededor del proyectil en su paso por el cañón y la velocidad de salida disminuye. *Los cañones viejos y desgastados (como los obuses de 155 mm retirados de Estados Unidos) se retiran del servicio en parte porque su precisión disminuye, pero un cañón empieza a desgastarse en cuanto entra en servicio.*

Por último, el cañón de un arma se calienta durante su uso continuado y empieza a inclinarse por su propio peso, de forma marginal sí, pero lo suficiente como para cambiar la trayectoria balística.

*Si combinamos todas estas fuentes de error, el resultado es que un solo proyectil tendrá un error de puntería de entre el 0,1% y el 0,5% de su alcance en la línea de visión. En un rango de 10.000 metros, esto significa entre 10 y 50 metros.*

Algunos de estos errores pueden corregirse disparando rondas de prueba al objetivo. Los disparos de prueba proporcionan una medición en tiempo real de los errores atmosféricos y de desgaste del cañón, que luego se introducen en la solución de disparo. Sin embargo, este enfoque exige que la batería tenga una observación en tiempo real de un objetivo más allá de su línea de visión, y que avise al objetivo de que puede llegar una salva. Por último, el observador de artillería debe ser capaz de relacionar un solo impacto de proyectil con un solo cañón (o una salva con una sola batería) para poder unir los puntos. Se requiere una buena coordinación y la visión del objetivo, ya sea desde un punto de vista elevado o desde un dron.

Los errores de velocidad de la boca de fuego pueden corregirse en parte midiendo la velocidad de la boca de fuego de cada disparo. Los cañones modernos están equipados para ello (con un pequeño accesorio en el extremo de la boca del cañón que es visible), pero los más antiguos no lo están: esos obuses estadounidenses de 155 mm, de nuevo.

Utilizando estas ayudas, la precisión de un solo disparo puede elevarse a más o menos unos pocos metros para el fuego indirecto, pero aquí es donde entran en juego las fortificaciones de tierra. Las trincheras del ejército ucraniano suelen tener un metro de ancho -lo suficiente para que dos hombres con equipo puedan pasar uno al lado del otro-, así que para acertar a un objetivo dentro de una trinchera se necesita una precisión de disparo de +/- 0,5 m, o mucha suerte. Los fortines y los búnkeres son ligeramente más grandes, pero están enterrados bajo metros de tierra, acero e incluso hormigón. Para destruir un fortín, Rusia necesita no sólo un impacto directo, sino también un impacto directo con un proyectil grande (los proyectiles pequeños sólo mueven la tierra).

Así que lo que vemos en los vídeos de los drones sobre las líneas de defensa ucranianas son cientos de agujeros de proyectiles que fallan, y un número muy reducido de impactos reales en esas líneas de defensa.

La misma lógica se aplica a los disparos de proyectiles dirigidos a las carreteras por las que se desplazan los suministros y refuerzos ucranianos hacia el saliente. Una carretera en sí misma es un objetivo más grande, pero los vehículos que se desplazan por ella no sólo necesitan una precisión de +/- 1,5 m para ser alcanzados, sino que también son objetivos que se mueven rápidamente. Por lo tanto, una carretera puede estar dentro del rango de fuego efectivo pero permanecer abierta (si es peligrosa - dispara suficientes proyectiles y tendrás suerte), y eso es lo que estamos viendo en el saliente del Donbás - las carreteras de suministro están a menos de 15 km de las líneas de artillería rusas y están sujetas a fuego indirecto, pero han permanecido abiertas.

Estas circunstancias combinadas pueden crear una situación en la que las unidades de infantería se queden paradas mientras las baterías de cada bando intentan golpearlas, y entre ellas. En este conflicto, Rusia tiene una gran ventaja material. Las baterías ucranianas están privadas de la observación en tiempo real de los impactos (porque las defensas aéreas rusas pueden derribar los drones tan pronto como aparecen), están utilizando armas y reservas de munición más antiguas y desgastadas, y tienen menos para sustituir la precisión por el volumen.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jun 2022)

"Voluntarios" se llaman ahora. Menos mal que luchan "solos" Solo tienen una cantidad ingente de millones proporcionada por la Otan, armas que llegan de la Otan, de Europa, de etc etc Y "voluntarios" de 55 paises distintos. Es curioso que esos "voluntarios" son mayoritariamente de EEUU y Reino Unido. Nadie lo hubiese esperado.


*Ucrania confirma la presencia de voluntarios de hasta 55 países en su Ejército*

Las autoridades ucranianas se han manifestado este lunes acerca de la presencia de "voluntarios" de hasta 55 países diferentes en las filas de su Ejército, en la llamada Legión Internacional, formada tras la decisión desde el inicio de la guerra.

"Tenemos representantes de 55 países de todos los continentes, incluso de lugares tan distantes como Brasil, Corea del Sur, Australia", ha destacado el portavoz de la Legión de Defensa Internacional de Ucrania, Damien Magru, quien no ha dado un número exacto de combatientes extranjeros alegando motivos de seguridad.

No obstante, sí ha precisado que *una gran parte de estos "voluntarios" son estadounidenses y británicos*, seguidos de polacos y canadienses. Asimismo, ha añadido que existe también un gran número de ciudadanos de los países bálticos y nórdicos, en especial de Finlandia.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jun 2022)

*Puede que Rusia no esté luchando por el terreno sino por un punto de inflexión psicológico en el Donbás (2/2)

¿Por qué tardan tanto?*

Entonces, si Rusia está ganando el intercambio de artillería, ¿por qué no ha tomado también el saliente? La respuesta a esto probablemente revela la agenda de Rusia. Kiev y los medios de comunicación occidentales presentan la guerra de Ucrania como un conflicto tradicional por el territorio, en el que la victoria se mide por el número de kilómetros cuadrados ganados. En esos términos es posible presentar a Rusia como perdedora e incompetente: ocupa poco más territorio ucraniano ahora que hace 40 días, cuando cayó Mariupol.

*En los casos en los que Moscú ha luchado duramente por el terreno (por ejemplo, hacia Popasna), la razón es probablemente para poner la carretera principal del saliente que va al noreste desde Bakhmut a Lysychansk dentro del alcance efectivo de 20 km de la artillería rusa.*

Pero *es casi seguro que Moscú está librando un tipo de guerra completamente diferente, cuyo objetivo no es el territorio sino los hombres.* *Las pruebas de esta afirmación* (y es una afirmación, ya que el presidente Putin aún no ha compartido su agenda conmigo) *pueden encontrarse en la declaración original de los objetivos de guerra de Rusia - "desmilitarización"- y en la observación de las acciones de Rusia en el saliente del Donbás.*

*En lugar de recrear las batallas letales de la Primera Guerra Mundial lanzando a la infantería contra líneas defensivas preparadas, las fuerzas rusas parecen estar simplemente utilizando un intenso bombardeo de artillería para jugar con las probabilidades en contra de las vidas ucranianas. **Es casi imposible matar a los hombres en las trincheras y en los puntos fuertes, pero los hombres necesitan entrar y salir de esas líneas para descansar y reabastecerse, y cuando lo hacen deben moverse en campo abierto. En campo abierto, un proyectil de gran tamaño tiene un radio de acción de unos 50 metros, lo que está dentro del error de puntería de los cañones pesados. Y es aquí donde las fuerzas ucranianas están perdiendo hombres a un ritmo constante y terrible.

Este estilo de guerra también se presta al uso de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple. Estos tienen poca precisión, pero la compensan con la saturación, la carga útil y el alcance. Disparando desde la retaguardia rusa, donde son invulnerables al fuego de la artillería de contrabatería, pueden llegar a lo más profundo de las líneas ucranianas, a zonas donde las tropas descansan o se reúnen en áreas abiertas y desprotegidas.*

El ritmo de muertes de los hombres está en disputa. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica casi a diario sus estimaciones sobre el número de hombres ucranianos "neutralizados". No define el término "neutralizado", que podría incluir tanto a los heridos graves como a los muertos, y por supuesto su información puede ser errónea (¿cómo podría saberlo?). Por si acaso, la cifra diaria rara vez baja de 200 y a menudo llega a 500. Este es el caso desde la caída de Mariupol hace tres semanas. Por el contrario, *Kiev informó por primera vez de que sus propias bajas eran de unos 100 muertos al día y 500 heridos, una proporción coherente con las anteriores de muertos y heridos en un conflicto con una excelente atención médica en primera línea, pero casi con toda seguridad una subestimación significativa de los muertos.

La verdad se encuentra probablemente en algún punto intermedio de los dos extremos. Si la cifra real es de 200 muertos por día medio y 400 heridos graves (con muchos más heridos leves pero que se reincorporan rápidamente al servicio), entonces las fuerzas ucranianas en el saliente de Donbás habrán visto unos 4.000 muertos y 8.000 hospitalizados desde el comienzo de la fase de la guerra en Donbás.*

Al comienzo del asalto al saliente del Donbás, Ucrania parece haber tenido dos brigadas completas en el extremo oriental del saliente: las brigadas 95 y 81. A pleno rendimiento, estas brigadas contaban con unos 10.000 hombres. Cuando estimamos el número de ucranianos capturados en el saliente (mal informado, pero en algún punto de los miles), podemos ver algún apoyo numérico para mi argumento de que la agenda de Rusia es matar, herir o capturar ucranianos mientras pierde el mínimo absoluto de sus propios hombres en el proceso.

Los índices de pérdidas mencionados parecen estar relacionados con el movimiento de fuerzas de reserva ucranianas desde el oeste de Ucrania hacia el saliente: un informe cita ocho brigadas (unos 30.000 hombres) que se desplazan hacia el este desde los distritos occidentales de Ucrania. Las fuerzas de reserva (todas ellas con formación básica o profesional de infantería) pueden tener pocas posibilidades de éxito, o incluso de supervivencia, en una acción ofensiva o en una guerra de maniobras rápidas, pero son adecuadas para mantener una línea de trincheras y puntos fuertes bien preparada.

*Si la agenda de Moscú es la desmilitarización de Ucrania, entonces atraer a los hombres al saliente del Donbás, donde pueden ser asesinados constantemente por la artillería, me parece una forma muy eficaz y de bajo coste de servirla.*

Si eso está claro para mí, también debe estarlo para Kiev, así que ¿por qué las fuerzas ucranianas se aferran a un terreno que, al final, no importa tanto? Algunos apuntan a razones políticas (mientras la guerra continúe también lo hará el flujo de dinero y material hacia Kiev), pero puede haber una razón menos maquiavélica.

*Como dije antes, es muy difícil matar a un soldado que está posicionado en una trinchera o búnker bien construidos. Sin embargo, cuando ese soldado se desplaza a campo abierto, desaparece el problema de la puntería de la artillería que he descrito anteriormente. Si el ejército ucraniano se retirara en masa del saliente, gran parte de él tendría que hacerlo a pie (Ucrania carece de tanques, carros blindados, camiones y combustible). Caminar lentamente en campo abierto hacia el oeste expondría al ejército a un bombardeo asesino. Ya hemos pasado por esto.*

El 26 de febrero de 1991, unos 10.000 soldados del ejército iraquí intentaron retirarse hacia el norte de Kuwait por la carretera 80, una autopista de seis carriles. Atrapados en campo abierto por las fuerzas de la Coalición, se produjo una matanza, tan grande que nunca se han publicado cifras oficiales sobre el número de muertos. Los que no murieron ni resultaron heridos huyeron. Si las fuerzas ucranianas decidieran retirarse del saliente del Donbás, les esperaría una experiencia similar, sólo que a mayor escala.

Es probable que *Moscú esté trabajando para desencadenar un punto amorfo de colapso en la moral ucraniana con su incesante relincho sobre las fuerzas de esta última con un bombardeo incesante, mientras protege a sus propias fuerzas de las mismas presiones evitando intentos inútiles de ganar territorio. Si la estrategia tiene éxito, ese territorio caerá de todos modos en manos de Rusia.*

El ejército estadounidense estima que, por término medio, cuando una unidad ha perdido el 30% de sus hombres puede sufrir un colapso de la moral y dejar de ser una fuerza de combate eficaz. Cuando están muy motivados, como los soldados ucranianos, ese porcentaje puede ser mayor.

El tiempo es el factor desconocido aquí, porque es imposible medir los corazones y las almas de las fuerzas de Ucrania. *Sabemos que al principio Ucrania contaba con unos 60.000 hombres de primera calidad basados en el saliente de Donbás y sus alrededores. Podemos estimar que unos 4.000 de ellos han muerto, unos 8.000 están demasiado heridos para participar en el conflicto, y que algunos miles se han rendido o han sido capturados. Si añadimos las pérdidas sufridas entre el primer día de la guerra y la caída de Mariupol (no cuantificadas y probablemente incuantificables en la actualidad), la fuerza original ha sufrido probablemente un 30% de pérdidas totales, y probablemente está perdiendo un 1% de sus hombres al día.*

Esto significa que podría producirse un colapso en cualquier momento entre ahora y dentro de veinte días (cuando las pérdidas alcancen el 50%). La sustitución de las brigadas degradadas por formaciones de reserva frescas retrasará el colapso, pero no hombre por hombre, ya que se puede esperar que las fuerzas de reserva tengan puntos de activación del colapso con porcentajes de mortalidad mucho menores que las unidades regulares.

*Los contraataques ucranianos (como el intento de esta semana de retomar parte de Severodonetsk) en realidad juegan a favor de la estrategia rusa.* Un ataque requiere que los hombres abandonen la seguridad de sus defensas y se muevan a campo abierto por un terreno que ha sido perfectamente cartografiado por la artillería rusa. A medida que las fuerzas rusas retroceden, las fuerzas ucranianas se adentran en lo que se convierte, en efecto, en un campo de exterminio, donde es probable que sufran alrededor de un 10% de mortalidad en el espacio de una o dos horas del ataque.

El colapso es contagioso: una vez que una unidad importante se derrumba, es probable que se lleve a sus vecinos con ella. El colapso de la Brigada Azov no fue contagioso para el ejército ucraniano principal porque estaba físicamente aislado y a 150 km del saliente de Donbás, y porque se produjo gradualmente a lo largo de dos semanas, a través del asedio de Azovstal (que puede ser la razón por la que ese asedio fue forzado por Kiev).

La llegada de las armas occidentales al saliente sirve para retrasar un poco el colapso. El fuego saliente (ya sean proyectiles de 122 mm u ojivas MLRS) destruirá marginalmente algunas unidades de artillería y reservas de munición rusas y tranquilizará a los hombres ucranianos en sus trincheras, pero el margen no puede ser lo suficientemente grande como para cambiar la dinámica. *El único cambio de juego en este contexto sería un cambio en el control del espacio aéreo sobre el saliente, y eso no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ocurrir.*

*Y así continúa la agonía del ejército ucraniano. Puede que Rusia consiga cerrar las fauces de su trampa (lo que llevaría a un colapso completo y repentino y a una rendición masiva) o puede que simplemente siga matando a unos cientos de ucranianos cada día hasta que el colapso llegue, como un ladrón, silenciosamente y de noche.*


----------



## John Nash (13 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Rusia debería tomarse muy en serio ya terminar con la artillería que castiga Donetsk desde el inicio de la operación militar. Eso debería ser prioritario. La población de Donetsk ha sufrido ya bastante, no merece el ensañamiento de estos hijos de mil perras. Y Rusia tiene, además, la oportunidad de demostrar exactamente para qué sirve su operación militar especial y por qué los de Donetsk _son los suyos_.
> 
> Por supuesto, de esta puta barbaridad nada se verá en los presstitutes occidentales.



Creo que si pudieran hacerlo tan rápidamente lo harían. Tanto como acabar con los ucronazis en un chasquido de dedos pero no hay que olvidar que el territorio es más grande que España y que los ucros se han hecho fuertes en esa zona desde hace 8 años. Además cuentan con un número superior por su reclutamiento coaccionado y la ayuda satelital yanqui.
Todo llegará pero no es cosa un día ni de un par de meses. Y habrá más sufrimiento porque así lo ha decidido occidente.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo repetira una y otra vez .
> Los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Rusia son territorios ucranianos de iure . Es irrelevante si han sido anexionados o no
> La ley internacional es clara . La legitimidad de un territorio ocupado solo se valida mediante un Tratado de Paz .
> La anexion ( de facto ) de Crimea fue ilegal . Por eso la UE no reconoce ( ni reconocera , a menos que haya un tratado de Paz ) la legitimidad de los pasaportes rusos expedidos a ciudadanos de Crimea .
> ...




rusia ha reconquistado esos territorios.. como españa reconquisto españa a los arabes, ... desde luego ...todas las fronteras son resultado de acciones militares mas o menos cercanas en el tiempo

yo he vivido en crimea , en moscu , en riga y en kiev.... 

lo que rusia esta conquistando es RUSIA Y SUS HABITANTES SE SIENTEN RUSOS... o es que ves revuletas en crimea o en maripoul?


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jun 2022)

Y mientras Zelensky sigue cerrando todos los partidos políticos que le puedan hacer sombra en el futuro para ser el único que pueda tener el poder en Ucrania y como buen dictador, tampoco duda en confiscar todos sus fondos. Mientras sus padres comprandose una villa de 8 millones que se compraron los padres, más Lexus blindados, seguridad por 12.000 dólares al mes (creo recordar) Por supuesto todo el dinero irá a parar al Estado Ucraniano, no se perderá ni un solo céntimo.


*Un tribunal ucraniano confirma la prohibición del Partido Socialista de Ucrania por prorruso*

Un tribunal de apelaciones de Lviv ha confirmado este lunes la prohibición del Partido Socialista de Ucrania, después de ratificar que se trataría de una fuerza política prorrusa, tal y como consideró en su momento el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional (SBU) del Ministerio de Justicia.

*Por tanto, todas las propiedades, fondos y bienes de esta formación serán transferidas al Estado ucraniano*, aunque la decisión todavía puede ser apelada ante el Tribunal Supremo.


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Rabobank: Western Leadership Has Successfully Turned Our Economies Into Emerging Markets*



Rabobank el de la huella de carbono y el crédito social.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Rusia debería tomarse muy en serio ya terminar con la artillería que castiga Donetsk desde el inicio de la operación militar. Eso debería ser prioritario. La población de Donetsk ha sufrido ya bastante, no merece el ensañamiento de estos hijos de mil perras. Y Rusia tiene, además, la oportunidad de demostrar exactamente para qué sirve su operación militar especial y por qué los de Donetsk _son los suyos_.
> 
> Por supuesto, de esta puta barbaridad nada se verá en los presstitutes occidentales.



Es un dilema no tan complejo porque estas atrocidades favorecen a Rusia
y el objetivo de los ucros es provocar que Rusia vaya a saco barriendo
esa artillería junto con toda la población de los edificios anexos.
Eso no va a ocurrir, a pesar de los pesares. Afortunadamente, en Rusia
no hay una sicopata como Madelein Albraigth.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Creo que si pudieran lo harían. Como acabar con los ucronazis en chasquido de dedos pero no hay que olvidar que el territorio es mas grande que España y que los ucros se han hecho fuertes en esa zona desde hace 8 años. Ademas cuentan con un numero superior y la ayuda satelital yanqui.
> Todo llegara pero no es cosa un día ni de un par de meses. Y habrá mas sufrimiento porque así lo ha decidido occidente.




hollywood ha hecho mucho daño

en la primera guerra con millones de muertos casi no se conquisto nada

en la segunda guerra los rusos llegaron desde stalingrado a casi hamburgo ..... mientras que los americsnos casi no pasan de francia

en corea usa perdio

en cuba usa no fue cspaz de rematar bahia cochinos

vietnam ya sabemos como acabo

irak nunca sabremos.que paso alli

en afganistan les han echado unos moros en jeep

DONDE ESTA LA SUPREMACIA USANA? EN HOLLYWOOD

los unicos combates que habeis de soldados americanos los habeis visto en peliculas ... ahora si estais viendo soldados luchando hasta la muerte


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si no estuviera Macron te lo compraba.



Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si ) 
Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
El clapham sospecha que Francia esperaba que Alemania compartiera el poder en Europa avec Paris tras el Brexit . Eso no sucedio . Asi que Francia necesita que alguien le " baje los humos " a Alemania .
Si Rusia gana ( el Macron aposto por el caballo ganador ) Francia sera la puerta de entrada de Rusia en la UE .
Ademas , esta el tema de Africa . Rusia y Francia podrian colaborar en el Magreb y el Sahel .


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y mientras Zelensky sigue cerrando todos los partidos políticos que le puedan hacer sombra en el futuro para ser el único que pueda tener el poder en Ucrania y como buen dictador, tampoco duda en confiscar todos sus fondos. Mientras sus padres comprandose una villa de 8 millones que se compraron los padres, más Lexus blindados, seguridad por 12.000 dólares al mes (creo recordar) Por supuesto todo el dinero irá a parar al Estado Ucraniano, no se perderá ni un solo céntimo.
> 
> 
> *Un tribunal ucraniano confirma la prohibición del Partido Socialista de Ucrania por prorruso*
> ...



¿Son de la internacional Socialista? ¿Qué opinan sus camaradas europeos?


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Esto va a doler...
> 
> *Daniel Ortega, el presidente de Nicaragua; Permitirá la entrada de tropas , barcos y aviones rusos en la región para operaciones humanitarias.*
> 10:59 || 13/06/2022



El problema de abrir la caja de pandora es que si Rusia se siente legitimizada para invadir "sus áreas de influencia" luego vienen los lloros de que EEUU haga lo mismo. Están fomentando que EEUU "intervenga (más si cabe)" en esos países para derrocar los que no le son afines. Vaya una mierda de mundo estamos creando.


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina
> *El presidente finlandés, Sauli Niinistö, dijo que su país no se uniría a la OTAN sin Suecia.*
> 
> @IrinaMar1004_Z
> 803views21:21




Ya pone condiciones para entrar al club


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si )
> Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
> Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
> Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
> ...



También tienen hilo Esterhazy y Metternich.... Digo... Orban y el canciller austriaco.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me ha venido a la cabeza una explicación más del porqué Rusia no vaporiza ese núcleo agresor sobre Donetsk. Allí los anglosajones habrán dispuesto sistemas antiaéreos modernos y necesitan saber si pueden derribar los misiles hipersónicos rusos... y quizá crean (el Kremlin también) que sí pueden interceptar los supersónicos. Ante esto, Rusia no puede permitirse el lujo de que adquiera el enemigo esa información tan vital. Igualmente, no puede permitir que una salva de misiles supersónicos, hasta ahora tan publicitados en otras acciones, sea anulado.
> 
> Pese a que esto tiene cierta lógica, no lo presento más que como conjetura cogida con pinzas.



UMMm, Eso lo tiene que saber Rusia *antes* de empezar el conflicto ha tenido Siria para probar cosas. 
Está la OTAN dentro, como ellos con su primera avanzadilla de ejército en forma de ucraniano y ahora algunos polacos y con más ejército detrás.

Si no puede y Rusia lo sabe vaya cagada no entrar con todo destruyendo infraestructuras los primeros días que eran los reyes del mambo en el cielo. Se explica, si es cierto, por la improvisación. no sé.

Rusia dijo que contra la OTAN no podía en el primer discurso.

Otra hipótesis, China necesita poco conflicto para venderlo a su gente (Xi se presenta a la reelección).


----------



## llabiegu (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si )
> Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
> Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
> Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
> ...



te la compro


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Crimea siempre ha sido territorio ruso "de iure" porque fue cedida ilegalmente (sin respetar las leyes de la URSS) por un presidente soviético de origen ucraniano (Nikita Khrushchev) en los años 50 del siglo pasado. Pese a ello Rusia decidió respetar la nueva soberanía ucraniana en los años 90, pese a que los ciudadanos de Crimea (rusos) intentaron independizarse.
> 
> Sin embargo, en 2014 los ciudadanos de Crimea, de etnia y nacionalidad rusa mayoritaria, votaron en un 95% (con una participación también del 95%) volverse de nuevo con Rusia, y eso es "de sentido común" (iure o no iure) que es lo que va a misa, porque no se puede pisotear las decisiones del pueblo. No son independentistas ni nacionalistas, simplemente "vuelven a casa", y no hay ley internacional que valga cuando la totalidad de un pueblo quiere seguir perteneciendo a su grupo original.
> 
> Infórmate un poquito de la historia, y lee algún medio alternativo (PD: esto viene hasta en la wikipedia, mira que lo tienes fácil).



De hecho Sebastopol no fue reconocido ucraniano por Rusia hasta creo que 1997...
Y siempre lo han considerado aparte, "Crimea y Sebastopol"....


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El puente construido con China, el envío de apoyo militar a Nicaragua, y estos movimientos por la zona del Pacífico, nos permiten ver movimientos estratégicos muy claros. EEUU por su parte vendiendo armamento que es una de sus industrias más pujantes, exportando gas como nunca. Europa foco de todos los problemas ahogándose, lo más jodido es que están pidiendo que se busque fin al conflicto de Ucrania como si eso fuera el problema que genera todo, la realidad es que estamos en ese momento de transformación, de cambio de orden mundial, con Europa absolutamente fuera de juego.



Europa quedó fuera de juego cunado se destruyó en la I y II GM. Comenzó el siglo XX siendo una serie de imperios y terminó siendo naciones de muy segundo nivel con ínfulas de excelencia. Cualquier nación en desarrollo tipo Filipinas o Turquía tiene hoy día un futuro más prometedor que cualquier geriátrico de Europa Occidental.


----------



## ignorante (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo repetira una y otra vez .
> Los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Rusia son territorios ucranianos de iure . Es irrelevante si han sido anexionados o no
> La ley internacional es clara . La legitimidad de un territorio ocupado solo se valida mediante un Tratado de Paz .
> La anexion ( de facto ) de Crimea fue ilegal . Por eso la UE no reconoce ( ni reconocera , a menos que haya un tratado de Paz ) la legitimidad de los pasaportes rusos expedidos a ciudadanos de Crimea .
> ...



Crimea siempre ha sido territorio ruso "de iure" porque fue cedida ilegalmente (sin respetar las leyes de la URSS) por un presidente soviético de origen ucraniano (Nikita Khrushchev) en los años 50 del siglo pasado. Pese a ello Rusia decidió respetar la nueva soberanía ucraniana en los años 90, pese a que los ciudadanos de Crimea (rusos) intentaron independizarse.

Sin embargo, en 2014, cuando en Ucrania empezó la agresión contra la población de etnia rusa (que ha culminado con la prohibición de la lengua rusa en tiempos recientes) los ciudadanos de Crimea, de etnia y nacionalidad rusa mayoritaria, votaron en un 95% (con una participación también del 95%) volverse de nuevo con Rusia, y eso es "de sentido común" (iure o no iure) que es lo que va a misa, porque no se puede pisotear las decisiones del pueblo. No son independentistas ni nacionalistas, simplemente "vuelven a casa", y no hay ley internacional que valga cuando la totalidad de un pueblo quiere seguir perteneciendo a su grupo original; particularmente deshaciendo un cambio ILEGAL de soberanía de hace 70 años (del que tampoco hubo tratados de paz).

Infórmate un poquito de la historia, y lee algún medio alternativo (PD: esto viene hasta en la wikipedia, mira que lo tienes fácil).


----------



## John Nash (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> hollywood ha hecho mucho daño
> 
> en la primera guerra con millones de muertos casi no se conquisto nada
> 
> ...



La diferencia aquí es que USA no combate, proporciona medios y utiliza a los demás, en particular a nazis fanáticos que directa e indirectamente son producto del revisionismo usano anticomunista impuesto en medios, ministerios y sistema educativo. Estamos hablando de un lavado de cerebro de décadas en gente que no conoció ni el comunismo ni el mundo bipolar.

Ahora les cuentan a sus cachorros condicionados que Rusia es la nueva URSS y ya tienen a legiones de tontos fanáticos de medio occidente dispuestos a montarse un Call of duty en escenarios reales.


----------



## seven up (13 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Consecuencias de la desnazificación: lo que esconden las catacumbas de Azovstal *
> 
> 
> Fuente: e-news.su
> ...



¿Al final aparecieron los laboratorios biológicos y los militares de la OTAN tan pregonados desde este foro o todavía los andan buscando?.


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> También tienen hilo Esterhazy y Metternich.... Digo... Orban y el canciller austriaco.



Si , pero son irrelevantes 
Austria y Hungria son parte del *Lebensraum* aleman . Francia no


----------



## alexforum (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de abrir la caja de pandora es que si Rusia se siente legitimizada para invadir "sus áreas de influencia" luego vienen los lloros de que EEUU haga lo mismo. Están fomentando que EEUU "intervenga (más si cabe)" en esos países para derrocar los que no le son afines. Vaya una mierda de mundo estamos creando.



jo visto asi, podemos darle la vuelta a la tortilla.

que EEUU invada en su área de influencia a fomentado que Rusia haga lo propio


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todos recordamos en el hilo de Siria los bombardeos sobre Dier ez Zor previos a los ataques de los rebanacuellos negros en lo peor de la guerra, luego Javier Nart reconoció en Tv que los responsables yanquis a la pregunta de porque no bombardeaban los convoyes de cisternas del ISIS hacia Turquia les respondió que "temian matar a los conductores".



Javier Nart *persona confiable* de György Schwartz


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Al final aparecieron los laboratorios biológicos y los militares de la OTAN tan pregonados desde este foro o todavía los andan buscando?.



EEUU ya ha reconocido que montó ventitantos laboratorios, no te has enterado pasmao?


----------



## John Nash (13 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Javier Nart *persona confiable* de György Schwartz



Como todo experto que se precie de teleotan.


----------



## porconsiguiente (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si )
> Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
> Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
> Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
> ...



No lo veo, a esa teoría le faltan datos. 
Recuerda que putin le robó la cartera a macrón en Mali.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Bueno, bueno... Ya tenemos al puntal de la diplomacia europea, tal Josep Borrell,
proclamando a viva voz, al' Le Journal du Dimanche', que la Unión Europea
"tiene que hacer todo lo posible para mantener un diálogo con Moscú."...
Si, si...que "*hay que hacer lo posible para mantener un diálogo con Moscú.*" 
El mismo Borrel que gritaba el pasado 9 de abril que el conflicto en Ucrania
"*debe resolverse por medios militares*".

Desde que te vi te conocí, así que trágala como un palomo...


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Al final aparecieron los laboratorios biológicos y los militares de la OTAN tan pregonados desde este foro o todavía los andan buscando?.



Pregunté a Nuland, Rubio y a Biden.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Así ha sorteado el maíz ucraniano el bloqueo ruso para llegar a A Coruña
> 
> Se inventan la realidad estos hijos de puta.



Lo han transvasado en alta mar. Iba camuflado en paquetes de palomitas para microondas (3 ud)


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> EEUU ya ha reconocido que montó ventitantos laboratorios, no te has enterado pasmao?



Es otro imbecil (pregunta buscando provocar el pobre) que pasaba por aqui, se le ha pasado los dorritos, Lavrov ya hablo sobre su existencia en una entrevista televisada. Que él no se entere de lo que dijo (o lo haga intencionadamente) es su problema. De lo otro otro tanto de lo mismo, que lo busque por uno de los hilos de ucrania.


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> no flipes si habia -25 grados en teruel habría -50 en ucrania



Hubo una ola de frío tremenda, incluso se vio una aurora boreal. Yo he conocido a hombres que estuvieron en ese frente y me lo han contado. Hizo un frío terrible ese año. Me lo contaron en persona.


----------



## crocodile (13 Jun 2022)

Según el otanero follaUSA Yago la moral de los ucranianos es muy alta mientras que la de los rusos está por los suelos.
La pura verdad Yago.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> de qué amarga periferia de boina ha salido éste??



Yo ya dudo de que sea español, antiespañol furibundo, 77 años y comunista, menudo regalo...


----------



## xenofonte (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
> 
> Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Una de dos, o piensan en evacuar esa zona y están gastando munición que tienen almacenada y que saben que no van a poder llevar consigo durante una retirada, o están buscando la manera de que los rusos decidan actuar en ese frente (Donetsk) y así aflojen en el frente de Lugansk.

Pero militarmente no tiene mucho sentido bombardear objetivos civiles con cero valor estratégico cuando al mismo tiempo estás diciendo que te quedaste sin munición y que quieres que te pasen más.
Por ejemplo, ¿van a tener interés los franceses en aportar más artillería al eneldo para ver cómo la usan contra objetivos civiles?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hubo una ola de frío tremenda, incluso se vio una aurora boreal. Yo he conocido a hombres que estuvieron en ese frente y me lo han contado. Hizo un frío terrible ese año. Me lo contaron en persona.



bueno pero eso ya cuadra más que fue algo puntual


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

los politicos españoles que se demuestre su complicidad con el bombardeo de civiles en donbass seran juzgados en tribunal de la haya


----------



## Snowball (13 Jun 2022)

*US Should Admit Defeat Now says Retired US NATO Commander on zoom call with Council on Foreign Relations*:


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si )
> Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
> Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
> Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
> ...




este analisis mucho mejor...ahora si


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> La Francia napoleónica fue echada a patadas por esa gente, que tú crees que estaban en la miseria ( y por los medios técnicos a veces lo estaban) pero que tenían en un dedo más soberanía sobre lo que pasaba a su alrededor de la que vas a tener tú y toda tu estirpe en toda tu puta vida.



Segun que historiador elijas, de 250.000 a 400.000 soldados napoleonicos muertos en España, una parte por las tropas aliadas, otra por las tropas españolas y el resto por la guerrilla, españoles que se echaron al monte a matar franceses, Rusia y España fueron los clavos en el ataud frances.


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo ya dudo de que sea español, antiespañol furibundo, 77 años y comunista, menudo regalo...



Supuestamente es de Argentina como el del CSIC.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

☢The United States may face the shutdown of nuclear reactors and disconnection from the consumption of many cities if Russia stops the supply of enriched uranium, The Hill reports.

The publication clarifies that many reactors in Europe and the United States are manufactured and completed in Russia. If the war is not resolved soon, many nuclear power plants in the West will have to be stopped.


----------



## John Nash (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es una teoria ( suculenta , eso si )
> Pero Macron es el UNICO lider occidental que mantiene contacto directo con Putin . Putin sabe que Magron no conseguira nada de el
> Macron sabe que Putin no le dara nada .
> Pero eso es irrelevante porque ninguno de los dos esta interesado en una victoria alemana .
> ...



Ya, Italia por otro lado negocia gas con Argel y así hay gas para tres y Alemania se ha dedicado al trigo por Bielorusia y algo hablaron los rusos del medio más barato de hacerlo era Bielorusia pero que algo habría que hacer con Bielorusia ¿Comprar más grano aunque sea por detrás porque está sancionado?

Y entonces es la UE que no tiene ganas de faralaes pero que no puede oficialmente decir que no. Los polacos y Zelensky se han quejado de las conversaciones *de los dos con Moscú* y de forma bastante grosera (Aludiendo a Hitler)

Eso son 3 países poniéndose de acuerdo y por detrás, de ahí el enfado con los tanques españoles. Tiene más sentido que una Francia en distinto bando de Alemania. Estos retrasan poniendo dinero y cuando algunos pierdan carne y dinero y pidan les dirán que para dar dinero hay que parar.

Eso sería llevar a los que estén ansiosos a morder polvo a Ucrania y el resto, bueno, para cuando llegue el resto humo. Ahora van polacos y algún otro exsoviet que ya deben andar por ahí.

Porque con suerte está medio liada Israel con sus vecinos y Turquía ve más rentable pegar algún bocado en alguna otra parte y se acaba el cuento.

Pero yo no puedo ver una parte de la UE en Ucrania y otra parte con Argel. Son dos bandos, no puede ser. Ya lo rocambolesco sería que España se pegara con Francia..en Argel y los dos juntos en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Las Pussy Riot quieren ver a Putin ante un tribunal por su invasión de Ucrania-*
Las integrantes de la banda de punk rock rusa Pussy Riot, Maria Aliójina 'Masha' y Olga Borisova, darán el próximo 17 de junio su único concierto en España, en el marco del evento Culture & Business Pride de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, en el que clamarán "lo más fuerte posible" contra *la guerra de Ucrania *causada por la invasión del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, a quien definen como un "terrorista y maníaco" al que el mundo debe parar.

*"No deberíamos esperar a que una enfermedad mate a Putin, deberíamos pararlo", *asevera Borisova, en una entrevista concedida a Europa Press, en referencia a los rumores de que el presidente ruso estaría enfermo, informes en los que pide no centrarse porque, recalca, lo importante es hacer algo por detenerlo. Lo mismo subraya Aliójina, quien, además, considera que una muerte por enfermedad sería un castigo "demasiado pequeño" para Putin, al que quiere que se juzgue ante un tribunal como se hizo con Adolf Eichmann, quien fue condenado de muerte en Israel por crímenes contra la humanidad, entre otros, por el Holocausto.

*"Queremos un tribunal similar para Vladimir Putin y todos los responsables de la guerra en Ucrania, y deberían hablar todos los que han sufrido su régimen, mientras él escucha",* señala.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

A estas alturas creo que Rusia ya ha decidido que no tiene prisa iy que ha pensado en estirar la goma,
esto al menos hasta este próximo invierno, para averiguar como es el pegamento de la UE y la OTAN, 
dejando que los demócratas / neocons sean cocidos en las elecciones de EEUU. 
Van a dejar que, tras el verano, el General Invierno y el General Hambre se pongan en la faena.


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Crimea siempre ha sido territorio ruso "de iure" porque fue cedida ilegalmente (sin respetar las leyes de la URSS) por un presidente soviético de origen ucraniano (Nikita Khrushchev) en los años 50 del siglo pasado. Pese a ello Rusia decidió respetar la nueva soberanía ucraniana en los años 90, pese a que los ciudadanos de Crimea (rusos) intentaron independizarse.
> 
> Sin embargo, en 2014, cuando en Ucrania empezó la agresión contra la población de etnia rusa (que ha culminado con la prohibición de la lengua rusa en tiempos recientes) los ciudadanos de Crimea, de etnia y nacionalidad rusa mayoritaria, votaron en un 95% (con una participación también del 95%) volverse de nuevo con Rusia, y eso es "de sentido común" (iure o no iure) que es lo que va a misa, porque no se puede pisotear las decisiones del pueblo. No son independentistas ni nacionalistas, simplemente "vuelven a casa", y no hay ley internacional que valga cuando la totalidad de un pueblo quiere seguir perteneciendo a su grupo original; particularmente deshaciendo un cambio ILEGAL de soberanía de hace 70 años (del que tampoco hubo tratados de paz).
> 
> Infórmate un poquito de la historia, y lee algún medio alternativo (PD: esto viene hasta en la wikipedia, mira que lo tienes fácil).



ESO ES IRRELEVANTE porque la Federacion Rusa ( heredera de la URSS ) acepto como buena esa cesion " ilegal "
Si la Federacion Rusa no hubiera reconocido las fronteras de Ucrania en el momento de la desintegracion de la URSS el territorio de Crimea seria territorio en disputa hasta que se decidiese su soberania .
Pero Rusia no disputo la soberania ucraniana sobre Crimea . Acepto que Crimea fuera territorio de iure de Ucrania
Acepto perder ese territorio reconociendo las fronteras la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania tal y como eran . ERROR BRUTAL
El Referendum crimeano fue ilegal porque se realizo sin el consentimiento de Kiev . Es irrelevante si la poblacion de Crimea es rusa o esquimal
ese territorio es ucraniano de iure . Es verdad que existe un precedente : Kosovo . Pero la Independencia de Kosovo tambien fue ilegal
porque aunque la ONU reconoce el derecho de Autodeterminacion de los pueblos , ese derecho no puede ejercerse sin el consentimiento del estado del cual ese pueblo se quiere emancipar .
Timor Oriental , por ejemplo , fue territorio portugues de iure hasta que declaro su independencia en 1999. En 1975 cuando se retiran los portugueses Indonesia invade y se anexiona ese territorio como 27ma provincia . Sin embargo , segun las Naciones Unidas ese territorio seguia siendo de iure portugues pues Portugal nunca cedio la soberania de Timor a Indondesia ( como si hizo Espana con Cuba )
Entre 1999 y 2002 Timor seguia siendo de iure , portugues , pero administrado por la ONU .
Aunque Timor Oriental fue ( de facto ) territorio de Indonesia nunca fue territorio de iure .
Crimea puede ser rusa de facto 100 anos , pero segun las Naciones Unidas sigue siendo ucraniana de iure .


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

De ahora mismo:


*Pushilin anunció la participación adicional de las tropas rusas para luchar contra la artillería ucraniana.*

El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, dijo que se atraerían fuerzas adicionales para reprimir la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en relación con el bombardeo masivo sin precedentes de Donetsk por parte de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

_“El enemigo ha cruzado todas las líneas, en relación con esto, estarán involucradas las fuerzas adicionales de las fuerzas aliadas y, en primer lugar, la Federación Rusa”_, dijo Pushilin.

El jefe de la república también instruyó trasladar al personal laboral de las empresas y organismos de la ciudad al trabajo remoto en los próximos días.

@IrinaMar1004_Z
1.8Kviews20:12


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los palestinos no lanzan 100 cohetes simultaneos, incluso muchos de los que lanzan se desvian porque los colocan de forma artesanal, muchos son de fabricación casera, tiene simpre aviones sobre sus cabezas etc...
> 
> Si les metes 100 claro que pasan muchos. Los de Hezbollah les lanzadon desde un camion 20 simultaneos y la mayoria llego al suelo explotando.
> 
> Hay cosas de esta operación "raras", y no solo los puentes del dnieper. Los vehiculos occidentales llegan al frente de severodontsk ¿ como ? Solo queda una carretera y caminos secundarios. Evidentemente no hay un control desde el aire 24h. Y no es dificil, porque estan lejos de los sistema AA que puedan quedar. Da la impresión de que no les importa, un mandame lo que quieras que yo aguanto y lo destrozo aunque tenga bajas. Un concepto de guerra de desgaste, pero donde estan excluyendo la aviacíón. Quizas porque tienen almacenes inmensos de todo. pero no tanto de aviones, o al ser más delicados les constaria ponerlos en marcha.



Yo por lo que leo en canales ruskies me da la impresión de Rusia sí están usando su aviación a cascoporro, lo que pasa es que no es la da la OTAN, para qué engañarse.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

El corresponsal de Readovka, Kirill Imashev, confío en una pausa y decidió grabar un vídeo en Donetsk.

En este momento, Donetsk está bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ucraniano disparó más de cien cohetes y proyectiles contra el centro de la ciudad en solo una hora. Tan pronto como se hizo más tranquilo, el corresponsal militar Kirill Imashev salió del portal para grabar un stand-up en la calle, pero después de un par de minutos se encontró en medio de otro bombardeo.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

De Frente del Este

"La decisión sobre la paz o la guerra la toma Washington, no Ucrania" - Richard Black _*⚠☝

*_ “Rusia no bombardeó vías férreas, centrales eléctricas y edificios del parlamento en Kyiv. Rusia ha sido muy reservada con Ucrania. La decisión sobre la paz o la guerra la toma Washington, no Ucrania”, dijo Richard Black, ex coronel estadounidense!


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Dvornikov se ha esforzado por cambiar la forma en que entrenan sus tropas. Es probable que crea, al igual que sus contrapartes occidentales, que los ejercicios de artillería y fuego real son importantes, pero por su naturaleza, están restringidos y, a menudo, están programados debido a preocupaciones de seguridad. En lugar de confiar únicamente en la artillería, el fuego real y las simulaciones, quiere incorporar ejercicios competitivos de fuerza contra fuerza con libertad de maniobra amiga y enemiga, y recursos de adjudicación y entrenamiento como MILES y OC/T para imponer la honestidad y, por lo tanto, , un mayor nivel de formación.

Aunque en este momento no es posible determinar si los esfuerzos de Dvornikov para introducir entrenamiento competitivo de fuerza contra fuerza en las unidades del Distrito Militar del Sur han dado algún fruto, a estas unidades les ha ido mejor que a las de otros distritos militares. Actualmente es imposible determinar si estos resultados se deben a un mejor entrenamiento o simplemente porque el Distrito Militar del Sur supuestamente tiene algunas de las unidades mejor equipadas y opera en un terreno más favorable.

Sin embargo, se puede decir que las reformas de Dvornikov casi con certeza fueron vistas de manera positiva antes de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Debido a las regulaciones de edad y rango (hacia arriba o hacia abajo) en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, la promoción de Dvornikov a general (equivalente a 4 estrellas) en junio de 2020 se consideró una señal de que estaba siendo preparado para ser el próximo jefe del general de Rusia. personal, a la espera de la jubilación del general Valeri Gerasimov. El desempeño de Dvornikov durante la invasión probablemente también fue visto positivamente (o, al menos, se lo percibió como el mejor disponible), ya que fue designado para comandarlo a principios de abril.

Si el comando de Dvornikov de la invasión de Ucrania se considera exitoso, y él se convierte en el jefe del estado mayor general y percibe que su entrenamiento de fuerza contra fuerza en el Distrito Militar del Sur fue beneficioso, existe una alta probabilidad de que fuerza contra fuerza la capacitación se introducirá en todas las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. En este caso, es probable que continúe el uso generalizado de simuladores, pero su uso se complementaría con esta iniciativa.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Descargas eléctricas es lo más 'inocente' que aplica el régimen de Letonia, amante de marchas nazis en sus calles, al bloguero Kirill Fiódorov secuestrado por sus 'cuerpos de seguridad'. En su última carta constata que esta "electroterapia", entre otras torturas a las que está sometido desde hace unos meses -"en Europa, en pleno siglo XXI"-, no intersa en absoluto a la 'prensa' dominante, muy 'preocupada' por la situación del señor Alexéi Navalni, el Guaidó ruso. Y es que Fiódorov 'se permitió' simpatizar con Rusia. De allí el beneplácito de Bruselas hacia los 'entretenimientos' de Riga


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

. El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo

Jajaja


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> UMMm, Eso lo tiene que saber Rusia *antes* de empezar el conflicto ha tenido Siria para probar cosas.
> Está la OTAN dentro, como ellos con su primera avanzadilla de ejército en forma de ucraniano y ahora algunos polacos y con más ejército detrás.
> 
> Si no puede y Rusia lo sabe vaya cagada no entrar con todo destruyendo infraestructuras los primeros días que eran los reyes del mambo en el cielo. Se explica, si es cierto, por la improvisación. no sé.
> ...



Igual la trampa estaba preparada desde el principio y los rusos lo sabían. Y en Siria han probado armamentos, sí, pero ¿acaso allí podía USA montar una 'recepción' similar? creo que no es lo mismo hacerlo en un escenario hostil por todas partes, que en uno donde tienes diversas zonas en paz desde donde entrar sigilosamente los equipos.

De todas formas y como ya apunté, ni yo mismo afirmaría que estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo por lo que leo en canales ruskies me da la impresión de Rusia sí están usando su aviación a cascoporro, lo que pasa es que no es la da la OTAN, para qué engañarse.




dime cuando una viador español, italiano, o frances ha abatido otrao avion de similares caracteristicas los ultimos 50 años

incluso algun aviador americano

no vale.topgun 2 ni bombardeos a civiles indefensos en belgrado


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo
> 
> Jajaja




yo veo la.polla del begoño


----------



## seven up (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> EEUU ya ha reconocido que montó ventitantos laboratorios, no te has enterado pasmao?



El único pasmao es usted, que no sabe ni leer. A ver cuñao, que ya va para un mes desde la caída de Azovstal, enséñeme una puta foto de laboratorios en Azovstal, una. Si la tiene, la enseña y si no a callar.


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo
> 
> Jajaja



Si fuera solo Putin . Para hacer un " menage a trois " hace falta un tercero . 
El clapham no dira ni mu , pero ya sabeis de quien habla


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> dime cuando una viador español, italiano, o frances ha abatido otrao avion de similares caracteristicas los ultimos 50 años
> 
> incluso algun aviador americano
> 
> no vale.topgun 2 ni bombardeos a civiles indefensos en belgrado



Que la otan sólo ataque a países indefensos es otro tema. Pero vamos, en TG tienes muchos canales rusos donde se ve que los ruskis usan su Su's no-stop.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Jun 2022)

Este ucraniano está ya como una regadera que diría mi abuela…por pedir que no quede…y dos huevos duros…
Kyiv exige a la OTAN 1000 cañones autopropulsados, 300 HIMARS MLRS, 500 tanques y 1000 drones




__





Cargando…






avia-es.com


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo
> 
> Jajaja



ahí, ahí .... para los millones de espabilados que votan al cáncer PSOE ese argumento es muy válido para eximir a la PSOE de responsabilidades.


----------



## Saturnin (13 Jun 2022)

Érika Reija fue corresponsal de TVE en Rusia desde el 1 de julio de 2017 al 7 de marzo de 2022 donde se dedicó a satanizar al presidente Putin, tampoco se quedo corta con el presidente bielorruso Lukashenko. Tuvo que abandonar Rusia debido a la aprobación de una nueva ley que sanciona la difusión de noticias falsas. Hace unos años cubrió la guerra de Libia demonizando al gran líder libio Gadafi. Recientemente le han concedido el premio José Couso como reconocimiento a su labor. El sistema premia a los periodistas que critican a aquellos gobernantes que no son del agrado de Estados Unidos y sus aliados.






*Érika Reija









La periodista Érika Reija recibe el Premio José Couso con el deseo de "regresar a una Rusia más libre"


Ha dedicado el galardón a los periodistas independientes de este país y a los informadores muertos, "especialmente en la guerra de Ucrania"




www.infolibre.es




*


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Érika Reija fue corresponsal de TVE en Rusia desde el 1 de julio de 2017 al 7 de marzo de 2022 donde se dedicó a satanizar al presidente Putin, tampoco se quedo corta con el presidente bielorruso Lukashenko. Tuvo que abandonar Rusia debido a la aprobación de una nueva ley que sanciona la difusión de noticias falsas. Hace unos años cubrió la guerra de Libia demonizando al gran líder libio Gadafi. Recientemente le han concedido el premio José Couso como reconocimiento a su labor. El sistema premia a los periodistas que critican a aquellos gobernantes que no son del agrado de Estados Unidos y sus aliados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo han dado porque es una tía, por idiota e inútil que sea (muy lista no se ve), y lo demás por añadidura.


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Al final aparecieron los laboratorios biológicos y los militares de la OTAN tan pregonados desde este foro o todavía los andan buscando?.



Ahí los iban a dejar sin desmantelar con todas las pruebas de la viruela del mono y otras del estilo... para que las descubriesen los Ruskis.
La prueba de su culpabilidad en éste caso es la usencia de pruebas, han atado los cabos sueltos antes de largarse.
Salió que los estaban desmantelando a toda hostia en los primeros dias por temor a que cayesen en manos Rusas.
Y eran 27 laboratorios... al menos.


Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo
> 
> Jajaja



Claro por que la mano que le estruja a Pedrico de los cojones no la puede ver entre sus piernas.


----------



## Mitrofán (13 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hubo una ola de frío tremenda, *incluso se vio una aurora boreal*. Yo he conocido a hombres que estuvieron en ese frente y me lo han contado. Hizo un frío terrible ese año. Me lo contaron en persona.



las auroras boreales o australes son un fenómeno del maganetismo terrrestre, nada que ver con la meteorología


----------



## El-Mano (13 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo por lo que leo en canales ruskies me da la impresión de Rusia sí están usando su aviación a cascoporro, lo que pasa es que no es la da la OTAN, para qué engañarse.



Opino algo diferente, el uso es limitado de apoyo a las puntas de lanza del ejercito ruso.

En siria, son unos 70 aviones de todo tipo, hacian muchas más salidas (al menos es la sensación) y con más modelos de aviones.

Lo que yo creo que saben dos cosas, en siria era casi imposible que les derribaran algún avión, pero saben que en ucrania esa posibilidad es más alta, ya que aparte de mandpads hay algunos de medio-largo alcance, y además aquí tiene la pinta que podrían estar enlazados a los radares de la otan.
También, estan cambiando el uso de la aviación por misiles tipo calibers y etc.

En resumen, aquí tienen más riesgos y tratan de protegerlos más y sustituir ese apoyo de fuego con artillería, cochetes, misiles, etc... Y por supuesto, no tienen los numeros de la otan.


----------



## seven up (13 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Pregunté a Nuland, Rubio y a Biden.



No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

*La única persona que le ha tocado las narices a Putin*

Forwarded from Rusia en España 
_"Hace 3 años el presidente Vladimir Putin dio una entrevista a una chica ciega que le regaló una pequeña estatua.




Durante la reciente reunión con su ministro de defensa fue vista sobre la mesa del presidente."_

Dejándome llevar por la ola de amarillismo partidista y por la tendencia a titular con frases enigmáticas que incitan a ciclar, he puesto énfasis en un detalle que he visto en las imágenes de la entrevista. Pido disculpas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Opino algo diferente, el uso es limitado de apoyo a las puntas de lanza del ejercito ruso.
> 
> En siria, son unos 70 aviones de todo tipo, hacian muchas más salidas (al menos es la sensación) y con más modelos de aviones.
> 
> ...



Los Caliber son el hallazgo de esta guerra. Sí, yo también creo que cada avión que despega es seguido por la OTAN.

No obstante, lee los reportes diarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, todos los días reportan decenas (ayer mismo 63) de ataques de su aviación.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De ahora mismo:
> 
> 
> *Pushilin anunció la participación adicional de las tropas rusas para luchar contra la artillería ucraniana.*
> ...



Tarde van ya, joder.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> La Francia napoleónica fue echada a patadas por esa gente, que tú crees que estaban en la miseria ( y por los medios técnicos a veces lo estaban) pero que tenían en un dedo más soberanía sobre lo que pasaba a su alrededor de la que vas a tener tú y toda tu estirpe en toda tu puta vida.



Que idealización mas bonita, a veces pienso que todos ustedes han sido educados con la Enciclopedia Alvarez y la Formación del Espíritu Nacional, porque repiten los mantras franquistas como loros. La Francia napoleónica fué echada por el ejército británico después de dos intentos fallidos y cuando Bonaparte habia retirado sus mejores tropas para hacer frente a la Coalición en 1813, lo de los cejijuntos vencedores es un mito que huele a ajo. Le recuerdo que en ese régimen la soberania residia, no en el Pueblo, si no el en tirano Fernando, el de la polla de perro.


----------



## seven up (13 Jun 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Ahí los iban a dejar sin desmantelar con todas las pruebas de la viruela del mono y otras del estilo... para que las descubriesen los Ruskis.
> La prueba de su culpabilidad en éste caso es la usencia de pruebas, han atado los cabos sueltos antes de largarse.
> Salió que los estaban desmantelando a toda hostia en los primeros dias por temor a que cayesen en manos Rusas.
> Y eran 27 laboratorios... al menos.
> ...



¿Es qué no os tomáis la molestia de leer lo que se publica en el hilo por los propios rusos?.

*No había ciudad subterránea*
Según el corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexei Ramm, las catacumbas subterráneas de la planta no están interconectadas por comunicaciones. Y esta, quizás, es la principal noticia sobre Azovstal. El caso es que en los últimos meses los analistas han estado dando vueltas a una historia sobre refugios de varios pisos que ni Iskander ni FAB-3000 pueden tomar. De hecho, hay catacumbas, pero, en primer lugar, no son de 7 u 8 pisos y, en segundo lugar, no se comunican entre sí. En total, la planta une 40 talleres y 80 grandes edificios de producción. Ahora todo esto se ha convertido en una carne picada impenetrable hecha de hormigón, acero, cadáveres y equipos. 

...Donde era posible hacer fuego, los nacionalistas quemaron uniformes militares, armas extranjeras, equipos, documentos y teléfonos inteligentes. Antes de irse, rociaron el apartamento con gasolina y le prendieron fuego. Pero la ventilación de las catacumbas no siempre es buena, y algunos de los equipos permanecieron invariablemente intactos....
*https://topwar.ru/197526-posledstvija-denacifikacii-chto-skryvajut-katakomby-azovstali.html*


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.



'Relajación' a la hora de ser críticos con el bando al que apoyas, es algo común. Sería imposible que la gente aquí quedase libre de ello. No obstante, no sé qué tendrá que ver la caída de Azovstal con los laboratorios biológicos. Ya habrá leído que eran unos 26 repartidos por todo el territorio ucraniano.

No obstante, a mi también me interesa saber qué hay de aquello ¿alguien tiene alguna información nueva al respecto?


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski dice que el coste humano de los combates en Severodonetsk es "aterrador"*
El "coste humano" de la batalla por Severodonetsk, una ciudad estratégica en el este de *Ucrania* que los rusos no lograron por el momento tomar por completo, es "aterrador", dijo el lunes el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski.

"El coste humano de esta batalla para nosotros es muy alto. Es simplemente aterrador", dijo Zelenski en su discurso diario a los ucranianos transmitido por Telegram.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que idealización mas bonita, a veces pienso que todos ustedes han sido educados con la Enciclopedia Alvarez y la Formación del Espíritu Nacional, porque repiten los mantras franquistas como loros. La Francia napoleónica fué echada por el ejército británico después de dos intentos fallidos y cuando Bonaparte habia retirado sus mejores tropas para hacer frente a la Coalición en 1813, lo de los *cejijuntos vencedores es un mito* que huele a ajo. Le recuerdo que en ese régimen la soberania residia, no en el Pueblo, si no el en tirano Fernando, el de la polla de perro.



Pues yo entre un cejijunto y la colección de maniquíes con hormonación incompleta que tienes en tu pié, apostaría a que el cejijunto sale vencedor.


----------



## xenofonte (13 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Este ucraniano está ya como una regadera que diría mi abuela…por pedir que no quede…y dos huevos duros…
> Kyiv exige a la OTAN 1000 cañones autopropulsados, 300 HIMARS MLRS, 500 tanques y 1000 drones
> 
> 
> ...




A ver si el verdadero plan de Putin consistía en meter un agente doble en la presidencia de Ucrania para dejar a la OTAN con los arsenales vacíos....


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Supuestamente es de Argentina como el del CSIC.



De Puerto Gallegos para ser exacto, boludo.


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Putin ha tenido que recibir “asistencia médica urgente” a principios de la semana pasada por su enfermedad.*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, recibió “asistencia médica urgente” a principios de la semana pasada debido a su enfermedad. Los médicos ordenaron al mandatario ruso que no haga ninguna aparición pública “prolongada” tras la operación.

El mensaje sostenía que Putin comenzó a sentirse mal mientras hablaba con sus jefes militares. Se habla de “fuerte malestar, debilidad y mareos” al levantarse de su mesa, tras una sesión virtual de 90 minutos. Después, los sanitarios le confirmaron que “necesitaba asistencia médica urgente”, según fuentes de inteligencia británicas.

Las afirmaciones fueron reveladas por fuentes del Kremlin, según pudo constatar The Sun. Además, aparecieron en el canal del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia (SVR) en Telegram.

El canal informó de que este repentino “mareo” era la verdadera razón por la que se había pospuesto la transmisión anual en vivo de Putin en “Línea Directa”.

“El aplazamiento de forma indefinida se debe a la inestabilidad de salud de Vladimir Putin”, informó el SVR. “Sus médicos le aconsejaron que no hiciera ninguna aparición pública prolongada en un futuro próximo”, cita The Sun.

Pese a las recomendaciones, el mandatario hizo el jueves una aparición pública en Moscú al dirigirse a jóvenes empresarios, ingenieros y científicos rusos. En la misma, se comparó con el zar Pedro el Grande.

Los rumores sobre la enfermedad de Putin han aumentado desde que comenzara la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania, el pasado 24 de febrero. Numerosos informes sobre el “comportamiento cada vez más errático” han aparecido y las fuentes de inteligencia afirman que el líder ruso podría sufrir un trastorno cerebral causado por demencia o enfermedad de Parkinson, como resultado del tratamiento con esteroides para el cáncer.

https://www.larazon.es/internacional...gf5fkrfna.html


----------



## HUROGÁN (13 Jun 2022)

Aplícate


seven up dijo:


> ¿Es qué no os tomáis la molestia de leer lo que se publica en el hilo por los propios rusos?.
> 
> *No había ciudad subterránea*
> Según el corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexei Ramm, las catacumbas subterráneas de la planta no están interconectadas por comunicaciones. Y esta, quizás, es la principal noticia sobre Azovstal. El caso es que en los últimos meses los analistas han estado dando vueltas a una historia sobre refugios de varios pisos que ni Iskander ni FAB-3000 pueden tomar. De hecho, hay catacumbas, pero, en primer lugar, no son de 7 u 8 pisos y, en segundo lugar, no se comunican entre sí. En total, la planta une 40 talleres y 80 grandes edificios de producción. Ahora todo esto se ha convertido en una carne picada impenetrable hecha de hormigón, acero, cadáveres y equipos.
> ...



Aplícate tu propia medicina,... porque me estás contestando sobre lo que yo no he argumentado, yo he hablado de los bíolaboratorios no de la estructura supuesta de Azovstall.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que idealización mas bonita, a veces pienso que todos ustedes han sido educados con la Enciclopedia Alvarez y la Formación del Espíritu Nacional, porque repiten los mantras franquistas como loros. La Francia napoleónica fué echada por el ejército británico después de dos intentos fallidos y cuando Bonaparte habia retirado sus mejores tropas para hacer frente a la Coalición en 1813, lo de los cejijuntos vencedores es un mito que huele a ajo. Le recuerdo que en ese régimen la soberania residia, no en el Pueblo, si no el en tirano Fernando, el de la polla de perro.



Camarada ZHU, te voy a contar un secreto. Hace poco he estado por primera vez en un país del Este, del antiguo bloque soviético. Cuál ha sido mi sorpresa que las iglesias (y sinagogas) ahí siguen. Los comunistas, consciente de su valor, las respetaron. Si en España ganáis los rojos, no habría quedado un santo para vestir, habrían sido quemados todos.

Sólo hay una cosa peor que un comunista: un rojo.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ESO ES IRRELEVANTE porque la Federacion Rusa ( heredera de la URSS ) acepto como buena esa cesion " ilegal "
> Si la Federacion Rusa no hubiera reconocido las fronteras de Ucrania en el momento de la desintegracion de la URSS el territorio de Crimea seria territorio en disputa hasta que se decidiese su soberania .
> Pero Rusia no disputo la soberania ucraniana sobre Crimea . Acepto que Crimea fuera territorio de iure de Ucrania
> Acepto perder ese territorio reconociendo las fronteras la Republica Sovietica de Ucrania tal y como eran . ERROR BRUTAL
> ...



El caso de Timor es clavado al del Sáhara Occidental.
Portugal asumió su responsabilidad y España....


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.



tu es que eres subnormal y vago pero da igual, vienes a trollear


Y la propia Nuland FuckEU lo reconoce mostrando su preocupacion (video dentro)








Victoria Nuland: Ucrania tiene "instalaciones de investigación biológica" y le preocupa que Rusia pueda apoderarse de ellas - eXtramuros


GLENN GREENWALD/ Como mínimo, la sorprendente revelación de Nuland revela, una vez más, lo fuertemente implicado que está y ha estado durante años el Gobierno de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, en la parte de la frontera de Rusia que funcionarios y académicos estadounidenses de todo el espectro...




extramurosrevista.com


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.



Troll de libro intentando trolear el hilo y llamar la atención del personal, para llevarse el premio de empleado de la semana en su curro de merde.

Al ignore y... tochka.


----------



## alnitak (13 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones contra Rusia son una bendición disfrazada, según Alexey Butrimov, director general de BJet, una compañía de aviación rusa. Aunque admite fácilmente que las nuevas restricciones han creado complicaciones significativas para empresarios como él, confía en que, a largo plazo, proporcionarán a Rusia el estímulo que tanto necesita para revivir su industria de la aviación inactiva durante mucho tiempo.

“Por un lado, miramos con tristeza todos los problemas causados por las sanciones, pero también entendemos en el fondo que finalmente podemos resucitar nuestra aviación”, dijo. “Cuando los tiempos son buenos, no tienes muchos incentivos para desarrollar nada rápidamente. Pero ahora que nos encontramos en una situación en la que no tenemos nada, el único camino a seguir es construir nuestro propio sistema de aviación”.


Desde la decisión del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, a finales de febrero de enviar tropas a Ucrania, Rusia ha superado rápidamente a parias como Irán, Corea del Norte y Siria para convertirse en el país más sancionado del mundo. Casi de la noche a la mañana, EE. UU. y sus aliados en Europa y Asia tomaron medidas para congelar casi la mitad de las reservas financieras de Rusia, restringir severamente el acceso de Rusia a sus sistemas financieros y tecnológicos, y prohibir que aviones y barcos rusos ingresen a su espacio aéreo y puertos. Simultáneamente, cientos de corporaciones multinacionales han suspendido o reducido sus operaciones en Rusia desde el comienzo del conflicto.


----------



## xenofonte (13 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> las auroras boreales o australes son un fenómeno del maganetismo terrrestre, nada que ver con la meteorología



Cierto en la primera parte, pero en cuanto a la meteorología sí que tiene algo que ver, necesitas cielo despejado para poder velas


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> dime cuando una viador español, italiano, o frances ha abatido otrao avion de similares caracteristicas los ultimos 50 años
> 
> incluso algun aviador americano
> 
> no vale.topgun 2 ni bombardeos a civiles indefensos en belgrado



Hay un piloto de F14 con 3derribos... Pero es iraní.
La inmensa mayoría de los derribos entre reactores modernos han sido en las guerras arabe-israelies, indopakistanies, Malvinas, Eritrea-Etiopia y poco más.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

por cierto @ZHU DE me acordé de ti, estas tacticas antiguas no pasan de moda....muy estilo de la otan, empobrecer y matar de hambre...


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Es qué no os tomáis la molestia de leer lo que se publica en el hilo por los propios rusos?.
> 
> *No había ciudad subterránea*
> Según el corresponsal de Izvestia, Alexei Ramm, las catacumbas subterráneas de la planta no están interconectadas por comunicaciones. Y esta, quizás, es la principal noticia sobre Azovstal. El caso es que en los últimos meses los analistas han estado dando vueltas a una historia sobre refugios de varios pisos que ni Iskander ni FAB-3000 pueden tomar. De hecho, hay catacumbas, pero, en primer lugar, no son de 7 u 8 pisos y, en segundo lugar, no se comunican entre sí. En total, la planta une 40 talleres y 80 grandes edificios de producción. Ahora todo esto se ha convertido en una carne picada impenetrable hecha de hormigón, acero, cadáveres y equipos.
> ...



Los laboratorios y eran unos muchos más en el primer reconocimiento gubernamental de eeuu eran más, en segundo reconocimiento menos ,pero hablamos de 45 y no han estado en Azostal. De haber, ya no sé donde buscar el mapa, sería uno.

+Estaban repartidos por Ucrania


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

A ver si se muere ya el hijoPutin. Me imagino una lucha por el poder en Rusia cuando Putin no esté. Seguramente los que tengan más posibilidades estén ya moviendo sus hilos.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Hay un piloto de F14 con 3derribos... Pero es *iraní*.
> La inmensa mayoría de los derribos entre reactores modernos han sido en las guerras arabe-israelies, indopakistanies, Malvinas, Eritrea-Etiopia y poco más.



Ascazo de Jomeini. Irán es un país espectacular con gente de mucha valía, que si no fuera por esa mierda que les cayó encima ahora mismo podría ser un país muy influyente e importante en el ámbito internacional.


----------



## terro6666 (13 Jun 2022)

Es cierto que a Putin le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Las sanciones contra Rusia son una bendición disfrazada, según Alexey Butrimov, director general de BJet, una compañía de aviación rusa. Aunque admite fácilmente que las nuevas restricciones han creado complicaciones significativas para empresarios como él, confía en que, a largo plazo, proporcionarán a Rusia el estímulo que tanto necesita para revivir su industria de la aviación inactiva durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> “Por un lado, miramos con tristeza todos los problemas causados por las sanciones, pero también entendemos en el fondo que finalmente podemos resucitar nuestra aviación”, dijo. “Cuando los tiempos son buenos, no tienes muchos incentivos para desarrollar nada rápidamente. Pero ahora que nos encontramos en una situación en la que no tenemos nada, el único camino a seguir es construir nuestro propio sistema de aviación”.



Blanco y en botella. 

Como dice el refranero el hambre agudiza el ingenio.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto @ZHU DE me acordé de ti, estas tacticas antiguas no pasan de moda....muy estilo de la otan, empobrecer y matar de hambre...



Tantas preguntas que se haca la gente común sobre la legitimidad de Rusia sobre Ucrania, pero ninguno de ellos se las hace sobre la de los anglosajones en apropiarse primero de un territorio perteneciente a diversas etnias americanas. Y tampoco de la legitimidad que tuvieron los colonos en independizarse de Inglaterra, al fin y al cabo aquello era 'suyo', de facto, obviamente. Ni tampoco por las atrocidades y limpieza étnica que perpetraron sobre aquellos desgraciados americanos nativos. Ni que fuesen tan racistas de no mezclarse con ellos, salvo muy pocas excepciones, dadas entre cazadores y tramperos principalmente.

Y esto sucede así, por que los medios de comunicación están controlados por ellos, y no se entretienen en hacer preguntas que evidencien sus propias vergüenzas.


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El Gobierno niega problemas con Argelia pero ve la mano de Putin detrás del bloqueo
> 
> Jajaja



Repito para los avispados del foro/hilo
subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos de Estados Unidos = octubre 2021


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

_El fascismo es una mentira, y por lo tanto está condenado a la esterilidad literaria. Y cuando se haya ido, no tendrá más historia que la sangrienta historia de los asesinatos, que ahora es conocida por todos y que algunos de nosotros hemos visto con nuestros propios ojos en los últimos meses.

El escritor, si sabe por qué y cómo se hace la guerra, se acostumbra. Este es un descubrimiento importante. Es increíble pensar que estás realmente acostumbrado. Cuando estás en el frente todos los días y ves guerra posicional, guerra móvil, ataques y contraataques, todo tiene sentido, sin importar cuántas personas perdamos muertas y heridas, si sabes por qué lucha la gente, y sabes que están luchando inteligentemente. Cuando las personas luchan por la liberación de su patria de los invasores extranjeros, y cuando estas personas son tus amigos, tanto nuevos como viejos amigos, y sabes cómo fueron atacados y cómo lucharon, al principio casi sin armas, entonces, mirando ante sus vidas, luchas y muertes, empiezas a comprender que hay cosas peores que la guerra. La cobardía es peor, la traición es peor, el egoísmo es peor.

En Madrid, los corresponsales de guerra presenciamos un asesinato durante diecinueve días el mes pasado. Fue llevado a cabo por la artillería alemana, y fue un asesinato bien organizado.

Dije que te acostumbras a la guerra. Si estás realmente interesado en la ciencia militar, y esta es una gran ciencia, y la cuestión de cómo se comportan las personas en los momentos de peligro, puedes dejarte llevar tanto por esto que el mero pensamiento de tu propio destino te parecerá un egoísmo repugnante.

Pero no se puede acostumbrar al asesinato. Y nosotros en Madrid asistimos a la masacre durante diecinueve días consecutivos.

Los estados fascistas creen en la guerra total. Simplemente significa que cada vez que son golpeados por las fuerzas armadas, descargan su derrota sobre los civiles. En esta guerra, a partir de mediados de noviembre de 1937, fueron vencidos en el Parque del Oeste, vencidos en Prado, vencidos en Carabanchel, vencidos en el Jarama, vencidos cerca de Brihuega y cerca de Córdoba. Y cada vez, después de una derrota en el frente, salvan lo que por alguna razón llaman su honor matando a la población civil.

Comenzando a describir todo esto, solo te enfermaría. Quizá despertaría el odio en ti. Pero esto no es lo que necesitamos ahora. Necesitamos una comprensión clara de la criminalidad del fascismo y cómo combatirlo. Debemos entender que estos asesinatos son solo gestos de un bandido, un bandido peligroso, del fascismo. Y solo hay una forma de pacificar al bandido: golpeándolo con fuerza._

Ernest Hemingway "El escritor y la guerra".

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## rejon (13 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski le dice a Alemania que se preocupe menos por sus relaciones con Rusia.*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha pedido al canciller alemán a Olaf Scholz que mostrara su pleno apoyo a Kiev, acusándole de estar demasiado preocupado por las repercusiones que tendría para los lazos de Berlín con Moscú.

Los comentarios de Zelenski, realizados en una entrevista con la emisora pública alemana ZDF, surgen en medio de especulaciones de que *Scholz podría hacer su primer viaje a Kiev desde el comienzo de la guerra*. "Necesitamos del canciller Scholz la certeza de que Alemania apoya a Ucrania",ha dicho. *"Él y su gobierno deben decidir: no puede haber un compromiso entre Ucrania y las relaciones con Rusia"*, ha añadido.


----------



## millie34u (13 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es cierto que a Putin le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??



Crisis escatológica de un retrasado


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.



De nuevo te respondo, pregunté a Nuland, Rubio y a Biden. 
Fin de la conversación con el (CM, multicuenta o robot) de turno.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada ZHU, te voy a contar un secreto. Hace poco he estado por primera vez en un país del Este, del antiguo bloque soviético. Cuál ha sido mi sorpresa que las iglesias (y sinagogas) ahí siguen. Los comunistas, consciente de su valor, las respetaron. Si en España ganáis los rojos, no habría quedado un santo para vestir, habrían sido quemados todos.
> 
> Sólo hay una cosa peor que un comunista: un rojo.




Porque en Rusia se impusieron los comunistas científicos, en España siempre se han impuesto y se siguen imponiendo los comunistas utópicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'Relajación' a la hora de ser críticos con el bando al que apoyas, es algo común. Sería imposible que la gente aquí quedase libre de ello. No obstante, no sé qué tendrá que ver la caída de Azovstal con los laboratorios biológicos. Ya habrá leído que eran unos 26 repartidos por todo el territorio ucraniano.
> 
> No obstante, a mi también me interesa saber qué hay de aquello ¿alguien tiene alguna información nueva al respecto?



Ya se dan por hecho que hay 46 biolabs en Ucrania, Rusia esta preparando un dosier acerca de lo que investigaban.









Pentagon Quietly Admits Funding 46 Biolabs In Ukraine After Months of Dismissing Russian Allegations As Propaganda


The Pentagon quietly released a memo Thursday admitting its involvement in helping Ukraine operate 46 “laboratories, health facilities, and disease diagnostic sites” over the last twenty years. The U.S. government had initially denied the existence of clandestine biolabs in Ukraine after the...




miamistandard.news


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

te lo corrijo


zapatitos dijo:


> Porque en Rusia se impusieron los comunistas científicos, en España siempre se han impuesto y se siguen imponiendo los comunistas utópicos sanguinarios.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## NPI (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De Puerto Gallegos para ser exacto, boludo.



Gracias por sus palabras, le digo lo mismo que a su gemelo Lacano, es hora de recibir su dosis de recuerdo/refuerzo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El brutal bombardeo: Donetsk lleva dos horas bajo el ataque masivo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
> 
> Ya se han disparado casi 300 cohetes y proyectiles MLRS contra la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Imagino que semejante tragedia ocupará mañana las portadas y titulares de los massmierda occidentales


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

A Zelensky... psehhh queda aún mucha carne de cañón ucra.


----------



## Alexandre I. (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si se muere ya el hijoPutin. Me imagino una lucha por el poder en Rusia cuando Putin no esté. Seguramente los que tengan más posibilidades estén ya moviendo sus hilos.



Yo de ti no le desearía la muerte a nadie. Es malo para el karma. Además, imagina que la lucha por el poder la gane alguíen de línea nucelar...


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Amarynth en el Saker, en la linea que se está imponiendo:

_*"La noticia para estos augustos señores [Stoltenberg, Sikorski, etc.] es sencilla. 
Tienen algodón de azúcar en la cabeza. No se puede apaciguar a Rusia con un
territorio que ya tienen, o que tomarán. No es vuestro para darlo. Rusia decidirá
exactamente qué pasa con Ucrania, cómo y cuándo. La Gran Marcha no influirá 
en las decisiones de Rusia en este sentido, ya que lo principal es reestructurar
de todo el aparato estructural de seguridad europeo, en forma de que Rusia 
no se vea amenazada. Los próximos pasos de Rusia nos darán más información*_
* sobre cómo lograrán esto"*


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

*La operación especial rusa en Ucrania revela la debilidad del 'escudo' defensivo de la OTAN*






© AFP 2022 / Anatolii Stepanov

Sputnik. La crisis de Ucrania reveló una debilidad y una fisura en el 'escudo' de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte (OTAN), opina el columnista Simon Tisdall en un artículo para 'The Guardian'.
Según el periodista, la OTAN es una organización menos cohesionada, poderosa y organizada de lo que puede parecer a primera vista. Tras el inicio de la operación especial rusa en Donbás, algunos aliados han dado un paso al frente mientras que otros importantes miembros europeos se escudan en una alianza que antes despreciaban y descuidaban, señaló.

"La utilizan para evitar asumir costosos compromisos nacionales con Kiev que podr
ían enfadar a Moscú", sugirió Tisdall.
El columnista citó como ejemplo al presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, que "prefiere hablar a actuar"; al canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, que "personifica la vacilación y el retraso", y al primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orbán que "rompe las sanciones" antirrusas. Asimismo mencionó al presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, cuya posición de "sabotear las solicitudes de adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia también socava un frente unido".

"En conjunto, todas las razones y excusas para la pasividad y la inacción dan la imagen de una alianza mucho menos unida, poderosa y organizada de lo que pretenden sus admiradores", escribió.

Tisdall subrayó que sería poco realista esperar una unanimidad política sin fisuras en una organización tan grande.

"El hecho de que cada miembro tenga la misma voz cuando, en términos de capacidad militar, son absurdamente desiguales, dificulta la toma de decisiones rápidas y audaces", enfatizó.
Al mismo tiempo, existe una enorme dependencia de Estados Unidos, una superpotencia militar sin cuyo acuerdo no ocurre nada y detrás de cuyo poderío "acechan los rezagados".

Detalló que desde el punto de vista organizativo y militar, la OTAN está muy dispersa. Tiene tres cuarteles generales de mando conjunto: en Italia, Países Bajos y EEUU. Sin embargo, su general de mayor rango tiene su base en Bélgica. La interoperabilidad de los sistemas de armas de los distintos países es escasa, al igual que los ejercicios de entrenamiento conjuntos, la adquisición de armas y el intercambio de información.

Además, el columnista señala que si el conflicto en Ucrania continúa, las debilidades y vulnerabilidades de la OTAN, ignoradas durante mucho tiempo, se harán aún más evidentes y peligrosas.

"Su farol postsoviético puede quedar finalmente al descubierto", enfatizó Tisdall.
A finales de 2021, Rusia publicó los borradores de un tratado con Estados Unidos y un acuerdo con la OTAN sobre garantías de seguridad. En particular, Moscú exigió garantías legales a los socios occidentales contra la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, la adhesión de Ucrania al bloque y el establecimiento de bases militares en los países postsoviéticos. Las propuestas también incluían una cláusula sobre el no despliegue de las armas de ataque de la OTAN cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y la retirada de las fuerzas de la alianza en Europa del Este a sus posiciones de 1997. Washington nunca dio una respuesta constructiva a los elementos básicos del proyecto ruso


----------



## niraj (13 Jun 2022)

[ Album ]
La ex defensora del pueblo, Lyudmila denisova, admitió haber inventado noticias sobre los crímenes sexuales del ejército ruso en Ucrania.

"Cuando hablé en el Parlamento italiano en la Comisión de asuntos internacionales, escuché y vi tanta fatiga de Ucrania, ¿sabes? Hablé de cosas terribles para empujarlas de alguna manera, para tomar las decisiones que Ucrania y el pueblo Ucraniano necesitan", dijo denisova

Entiendes que ser despedido en Ucrania por tonterías sobre los rusos es como ser expulsado de la Gestapo por crueldad. 

Al mismo tiempo, ningún político en el mundo ni un solo medio de comunicación se disculpó por transmitir mentiras intencionadas. Además, las narrativas lanzadas por denisova continúan vivas y extendiéndose aún más. 

@OpenUkraine


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

De IntelSlava

* ️⚡The Hill señaló un punto débil en EEUU. El país no sobrevivirá a la crisis energética*
_* si Rusia deja de suministrar uranio enriquecido a las centrales nucleares estadounidenses. 
El país ya está sufriendo una crisis de combustible, aumento récord de los precios, negándose 
a suministrar petróleo y productos petrolíferos de la Federación Rusa.

Pero qué ocurrirá si Rusia deja de suministrar uranio enriquecido a las empresas USAnas. 
Rusia controla el 40% del mercado mundial de enriquecimiento de uranio. La cuota de energía*_
* nuclear estadounidense supera el 20% de la capacidad de generación en partes del país.*


----------



## Roedr (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *La operación especial rusa en Ucrania revela la debilidad del 'escudo' defensivo de la OTAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los artículos de Guardian tienen la misma credibilidad que los de Público. Que manía con postear artículos de esa mierda de libelo.


----------



## niraj (13 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from Jacob kedmi]
El director del Servicio ruso de inteligencia extranjera, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia estaba presionando fuertemente a zelensky para que le transfiriera el control de facto sobre las funciones e instituciones estatales más importantes de Ucrania.

Con el consentimiento de Kiev, los polacos albergan un centro de datos de respaldo del Servicio tributario Ucraniano: el liderazgo Ucraniano dijo que esto supuestamente mejorará la eficiencia del Departamento, informa SVR.

Según ella, las tareas principales para la instalación de equipos fiscales ucranianos en Polonia fueron asumidas por SILTEC, una compañía AFILIADA a los servicios especiales locales, y representantes de los gigantes digitales estadounidenses Dell, IBM y Cisco brindan apoyo metódico.

"En otras palabras, Kiev abre conscientemente al tándem Polaco-estadounidense el acceso a la información de importancia estatal, incluida la información sobre los contribuyentes y, como resultado, la situación financiera real de Ucrania"

@@kadmy


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jun 2022)

Este Bohorodychne es el del Río o el Del Valle? No es broma, hay uno en cada lado de la pinza.


----------



## jabalino (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que idealización mas bonita, a veces pienso que todos ustedes han sido educados con la Enciclopedia Alvarez y la Formación del Espíritu Nacional, porque repiten los mantras franquistas como loros. La Francia napoleónica fué echada por el ejército británico después de dos intentos fallidos y cuando Bonaparte habia retirado sus mejores tropas para hacer frente a la Coalición en 1813, lo de los cejijuntos vencedores es un mito que huele a ajo. Le recuerdo que en ese régimen la soberania residia, no en el Pueblo, si no el en tirano Fernando, el de la polla de perro.



Me vas a enseñar tú historia de España, jajajaja. Ese "tirano" tenía menos capacidad de influencia en cualquier pueblo del medio rural que tú en un desfile de modelos.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1

*Estados Unidos considera que la cuestión de preservar a Ucrania como Estado *
_*"está resuelta a largo plazo."Esto es lo que dijo un portavoz del Pentágono 
durante una sesión informativa:

"Considerando una perspectiva a más largo plazo, creo que podemos asegurarnos*_
* hoy de que el país llamado "Ucrania" seguirá siendo"

El representante del Pentágono no especificó dónde permanecerá exactamente 
el "país de Ucrania", tal vez se refería a la memoria.*


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja

. El primer gran barco con 18.000 toneladas de maíz ucraniano llega a Galicia tras sortear el bloqueo ruso


----------



## brus (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que idealización mas bonita, a veces pienso que todos ustedes han sido educados con la Enciclopedia Alvarez y la Formación del Espíritu Nacional, porque repiten los mantras franquistas como loros. La Francia napoleónica fué echada por el ejército británico después de dos intentos fallidos y cuando Bonaparte habia retirado sus mejores tropas para hacer frente a la Coalición en 1813, lo de los cejijuntos vencedores es un mito que huele a ajo. Le recuerdo que en ese régimen la soberania residia, no en el Pueblo, si no el en tirano Fernando, el de la polla de perro.




La guerrilla española infringió muchas mas bajas que los británicos a los franceses, hasta los mismos anglos lo reconocen. Es verdad que sin el trabajo de ambos no habrían sido expulsados pero no es un mito franquista que los guerrilleros hicieron más daño que los británicos.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De IntelSlava
> 
> * ️⚡The Hill señaló un punto débil en EEUU. El país no sobrevivirá a la crisis energética*
> _* si Rusia deja de suministrar uranio enriquecido a las centrales nucleares estadounidenses.
> ...



Aun le faltan cosas por decir. Además mira que decía éste porque quizás en la primera vez reconocieron más. Te adelanto que además van a tardar en poner en marcha tecnología de sustitución propia en el enriquecimiento de uranio que es lo más chusco.

Y comenta si escuchais los porcentajes de dependencia y son mayores que ya no recuerdo porque habla también de los del mundo. L


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> La guerrilla española infringió muchas mas bajas que los británicos a los franceses, hasta los mismos anglos lo reconocen. Es verdad que sin el trabajo de ambos no habrían sido expulsados pero no es un mito franquista que los guerrilleros hicieron más daño que los británicos.



Bailén fue la primera derrota napoleónica en campo abierto, y fueron exclusivamente tropas españolas. A destacar algo tan exclusivamente español como picadores a caballo.


----------



## Abstenuto (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> El único pasmao es usted, que no sabe ni leer. A ver cuñao, que ya va para un mes desde la caída de Azovstal, enséñeme una puta foto de laboratorios en Azovstal, una. Si la tiene, la enseña y si no a callar.



No sé quién habló de laboratorios en Azovstal. Eso eran especulaciones y al final no había nada de eso. Las ubicaciones de los biolaboratorios financiados por el Pentágono que trabajan con patógenos peligrosos es bien conocida, entre otras cosas porque eran públicos. Lo que se desconocía era el detalle de las actividades y los fines de esos biolaboratorios


----------



## mazuste (13 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña sorprendió a Ucrania de forma un tanto desagradable

Dicen que el Zelensky esperaba la llegada del jefe de Defensa británico 
con un gran equipo de especialistas. pero resulta que el Wallace llegó
con lo puesto y una pequeña escolta.

También, que el grueso de la disertación british iba referido al rescate
de los dos "voluntarios" británicos recientemente condenados a muerte 
en la RPD. El asunto final fue que se discutió sobre la evacuación urgente
de todos los "voluntarios" británicos que pululan por Ucrania.

Se puede decir que esto no le ha debido sentar nada bien al cómico presi
y pareciera como que ya está sintiendo el alma británica merodeando como
un cuchillo en su espalda...


----------



## Plutarko (13 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajajaja
> 
> . El primer gran barco con 18.000 toneladas de maíz ucraniano llega a Galicia tras sortear el bloqueo ruso



Pero si es un barco finlandes.... Y en marinetrafic pone que viene de un puerto de Alemania...










Ship ALPPILA (Bulk Carrier) Registered in Finland - Vessel details, Current position and Voyage information - IMO 9381706, MMSI 230613000, Call Sign OJOF


Vessel ALPPILA is a Bulk Carrier, Registered in Finland. Discover the vessel's particulars, including capacity, machinery, photos and ownership. Get the details of the current Voyage of ALPPILA including Position, Port Calls, Destination, ETA and Distance travelled - IMO 9381706, MMSI 230613000...



www.marinetraffic.com





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## niraj (13 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from the Goat screamed]
[ Photo ]

La producción de municiones en los Estados Unidos depende en gran medida de los suministros de China y Rusia. El Congreso quiere hacer algo al respecto. 

Estamos hablando principalmente de antimonio, que se usa en núcleos de balas, cartuchos, proyectiles, incluso en armas nucleares y en un montón de otros productos de la defensa estadounidense.

Durante la Segunda Guerra mundial, los japoneses bloquearon el suministro chino de antimonio a los Estados Unidos. Luego, los estadounidenses comenzaron a extraerlo por su cuenta en una mina en Idaho. Pero estaba completamente agotada en 1997. No hay otra forma de extraer antimonio en Estados Unidos. 

Quedan reservas estratégicas de materiales de tierras raras, pero se están agotando. En los 50-s, gastaron $ 42 mil millones en dólares de hoy, y ahora solo en $888 millones, el Congreso está dando la voz de alarma. Grita: "¡Imbecil! ¡Tenemos que hacer algo! Reabastecerse a toda costa!"

Los Estados ahora solo importan antimonio. Principalmente de China, que es el mayor productor del mundo. En segundo lugar Rusia, en tercer lugar Tayikistán.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

AZ OSINT
_Irán está probando un nuevo corredor comercial para el envío de mercancías rusas a la India-Bloomberg

La Compañía Naviera Estatal de Irán inició el primer transporte de carga rusa a la India utilizando un nuevo corredor logístico, informa Bloomberg

La carga procedente de San Petersburgo llegó a Astrakhan, desde donde se envió al puerto iraní de Enzeli a través del Mar Caspio. A continuación, se enviará por carretera al puerto de Bandar Abbas, en la costa del Golfo Pérsico, y desde allí por mar al puerto indio de Nhava Sheva_


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

Gran reculacion de ruskis en varias ciudades. Noticia en desarrollo.

Escenas de pánico en el Kremlin. A confirmar.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Bailén fue la primera derrota napoleónica en campo abierto, y fueron exclusivamente tropas españolas. A destacar algo tan exclusivamente español como picadores a caballo.



Otro mito franquista, el general francés, Dupont era un inutil, funcionaba bien obedeciendo pero no era capaz de actuar de forma autónoma, Davout los hubiese barrido. De todos modos, fue una victoria pírrica, en cuanto apareció la Grande Armee, se fué todo a la mierda.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (13 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las Pussy Riot quieren ver a Putin ante un tribunal por su invasión de Ucrania-*
> Las integrantes de la banda de punk rock rusa Pussy Riot, Maria Aliójina 'Masha' y Olga Borisova, darán el próximo 17 de junio su único concierto en España, en el marco del evento Culture & Business Pride de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, en el que clamarán "lo más fuerte posible" contra *la guerra de Ucrania *causada por la invasión del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, a quien definen como un "terrorista y maníaco" al que el mundo debe parar.
> 
> *"No deberíamos esperar a que una enfermedad mate a Putin, deberíamos pararlo", *asevera Borisova, en una entrevista concedida a Europa Press, en referencia a los rumores de que el presidente ruso estaría enfermo, informes en los que pide no centrarse porque, recalca, lo importante es hacer algo por detenerlo. Lo mismo subraya Aliójina, quien, además, considera que una muerte por enfermedad sería un castigo "demasiado pequeño" para Putin, al que quiere que se juzgue ante un tribunal como se hizo con Adolf Eichmann, quien fue condenado de muerte en Israel por crímenes contra la humanidad, entre otros, por el Holocausto.
> ...



Y Rita Maestre a Ayuso por cepillarse a la mitad de los viejos de Madrid ....


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gran Bretaña sorprendió a Ucrania de forma un tanto desagradable
> 
> Dicen que el Zelensky esperaba la llegada del jefe de Defensa británico
> con un gran equipo de especialistas. pero resulta que el Wallace llegó
> ...



Si hay algo que odien los bridish es a los perdedores y en camiseta sudada, ni te cuento.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Gran Bretaña sorprendió a Ucrania de forma un tanto desagradable
> 
> Dicen que el Zelensky esperaba la llegada del jefe de Defensa británico
> con un gran equipo de especialistas. pero resulta que el Wallace llegó
> ...



Vaya. Sabía que efecto se preveía pero han sido rápidos. Quien se preguntaba si eran voluntarios o militares muy especializados ya tiene respuesta: Pardillos del ejército engañados con mucha paga.


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Ucrania reconoce que cada día pierde hasta 200 soldados en la guerra*
> 
> Un alto asesor presidencia ucraniano aseguró a la BBC que, al día, mueren entre 100 y 200 soldados en la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.
> 
> *En otra línea, el asesor ucraniano insistió en que Ucrania todavía no está preparada para mantener conversaciones de paz con Moscú*



Esto indica que serán en verdad más de 400 diarios...lo cual es una auténtica sangría.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jun 2022)

La entrega al amo yanqui ya es total


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta de acuerdo con el camarada @ZHU DE sobre el Sahara Espanol


Loignorito dijo:


> Tantas preguntas que se haca la gente común sobre la legitimidad de Rusia sobre Ucrania, pero ninguno de ellos se las hace sobre la de los anglosajones en apropiarse primero de un territorio perteneciente a diversas etnias americanas. Y tampoco de la legitimidad que tuvieron los colonos en independizarse de Inglaterra, al fin y al cabo aquello era 'suyo', de facto, obviamente. Ni tampoco por las atrocidades y limpieza étnica que perpetraron sobre aquellos desgraciados americanos nativos. Ni que fuesen tan racistas de no mezclarse con ellos, salvo muy pocas excepciones, dadas entre cazadores y tramperos principalmente.
> 
> Y esto sucede así, por que los medios de comunicación están controlados por ellos, y no se entretienen en hacer preguntas que evidencien sus propias vergüenzas.



Nadie cuestiona la legitimidad historica de Rusia sobre los territorios " historicos " rusos de Ucrania .
Crimea es " historicamente " rusa desde los tiempos de Catalina la Grande . Pero ese derecho " historico " se anula por el derecho constitucional sovietico . Una ley del 26 de Abril de 1954 ratifico la cesion del Oblast de Crimea a la RSS de Ucrania .
La medida fue ratificada por el Soviet Supremo ( Parlamento de la entonces URSS ) . La cesion se hizo por motivos practicos
Crimea recibia de Ucrania agua , electricidad , etc al no estar comunicada por via terrestre con Rusia
La legitimidad " historica " es importante , pero los derechos constitucionales son mas importantes aun .
Nadie cuestiona la soberania " historica " alemana sobre Kaliningrado , antigua Konigsberg que data , al menos , desde el siglo XVI
Pero Koningsberg fue territorio cedido por Alemania a la URSS en un Tratado Internacional .
Ese Tratado tiene mas importancia que los derechos " historicos " .
La Federacion Rusa , como heredera de la URSS sigue ostentanto la soberania de ese enclave .
La legitimidad de los colonos anglosajones para exterminar a las etnias americanas se sustenta en el principio de " Terra Nullius " que considera que un " estado " puede reclamar la soberania de territorios que no estan bajo la soberania de otro estado .
La conquista ( y exterminio ) de los indios de Iberoamerica por parte de Espana y Portugal tambien siguieron este principio .
Los EE UU nacieron de una Union de 13 Estados ( colonias ) cuya independencia fue reconocida por la metropoli ( Gran Bretana ) en el Tratado de Paris de 1783 . En ese Tratado GB reconocia DE IURE la Independencia de EE UU .
La expansion fue legal ( por medio de compras , cesiones y guerras ) Es verdad que EE UU arrebato a Mexico el 31 % de su territorio , pero tambien es verdad que Mexico renuncio a la soberania de iure sobre esas tierras en el Tratado de Guadalupe Hidalgo
A donde quieres llegar , clapham ? 
Pues que sin un Tratado Internacional los territorios adquiridos a la fuerza no son territorios de iure
Rusia y Ucrania , mas tarde o mas temprano tendran que sentarse a negociar . Ucrania cedera territorios a Rusia y Rusia pagara una compensacion , legalizara el aborto , el matrimonio gayer , la zoofilia y la comida transgenero , sorry transgenica


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jun 2022)

Hilo del día





OJITO!!!!!!!! Chad ukras destruyen los puentes a Severodonetsk. Lucha CALLE a CALLE


Así todos permaneceran en la ciudad. No se tolerará retirada alguna. La HORDA lo va a pasar muy putas para conquistar la bella ciudad chad ukra. Los chad ukras ofrecerán una lucha fanática calle por calle. La HORDA se va a desangrar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (13 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La entrega al amo yanqui ya es total



Esto es gravísimo...


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pero si es un barco finlandes.... Y en marinetrafic pone que viene de un puerto de Alemania...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo puede suceder pero...La ruta bielorusa era la mas barata y terminaba en el báltico. Rusos dixit.

Bien es cierto que del trigo hablaban mucho con Putin los alemanes.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jun 2022)

Orgullo y pasión. 

Trailer de la película

Sofía Loren, Cary Grant, Frank Sinatra- La española, el oficial ingles, el guerrillero español.


----------



## frangelico (13 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089357
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from the Goat screamed]
> ...



Es un poco surrealista que haya una guerra en la que los anglos van a muerte y Rusia no les deja secos de fertilizantes o de minerales diversos cuya oferta controla. Imaginemos una parada salvaje de reactores nucleares en USA en pleno verano.


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Repito para los avispados del foro/hilo
> subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos de Estados Unidos = octubre 2021



¿Te refiees a esta visita?: Subsecretaria de EEUU llega a Moscú para reunirse con altos cargos rusos


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Gran reculacion de ruskis en varias ciudades. Noticia en desarrollo.
> 
> Escenas de pánico en el Kremlin. A confirmar.
> 
> Saludos.



le sugiero que se lea esto, veo que se le ha ido la manita








¿Qué lleva una raya de coca? - Paperblog


Ayer fue primer día de Novena, estamos a un paso de las Fiestas Mayores y más de uno/a debe estar pensando en adquirir determinado tipo de sustancias que suelen consumirse en estas ocasiones. No pretendo hacer ni una apología de la droga ni dar le...




es.paperblog.com


----------



## niraj (13 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from MIG миг]
[ Photo ]
La humanidad necesita una nueva conferencia de Yalta sobre el orden mundial, esto es obvio. Es deseable hacerlo sin una tercera guerra mundial.

Cuanto antes Occidente entienda esto, menos sangre se derramará.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta de acuerdo con el camarada @ZHU DE sobre el Sahara Espanol
> 
> 
> Nadie cuestiona la legitimidad historica de Rusia sobre los territorios " historicos " rusos de Ucrania .
> ...



La única realidad, es que el que impera decide qué hacer. Así ha sido el mundo siempre, y el estatus actual deriva de ello.
Respecto del supuesto exterminio de los indios por parte de España o Portugal, la realidad se impone a la ficción. Y esta se demuestra por los descendientes todavía vivos y populosos de aquellos americanos nativos. Otra cosa es en Norteamérica y Canadá. Y se pueden escribir y decir cualesquiera cosas, pero los números son los que son. Y si usted mismo ahora me está rebatiendo, no hace otra cosa que dar verosimilitud a mis argumentos, pues, está vivo. Si fuese un descendiente (parcial) de aquellos infortunados americanos, sencillamente no habría un Clapham.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un poco surrealista que haya una guerra en la que los anglos van a muerte y Rusia no les deja secos de fertilizantes o de minerales diversos cuya oferta controla. Imaginemos una parada salvaje de reactores nucleares en USA en pleno verano.



Quizás porque sabe que recomprarán a otros y los que se quedarán sin cereales sean los más pobres.


----------



## yixikh (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (13 Jun 2022)

*Los estadounidenses empiezan a ver los orejas al lobo

¿Será necesario "destruir Ucrania para salvarla"?*
POR WILLIAM MOLONEY

Apenas unas semanas antes de la sangrienta Ofensiva del Tet de 1968 en Vietnam del Sur, el corresponsal de guerra Peter Arnett publicó un emblemático despacho en el que preguntaba a un mayor del Ejército de Estados Unidos no identificado la razón de los bombardeos y los ataques a una ciudad que los estadounidenses pretendían capturar. Citando la fuerte infiltración de la ciudad por parte del Viet Cong enemigo, este oficial supuestamente ofreció una justificación en una frase que ha perdurado como símbolo de la inutilidad de la guerra de Vietnam y de la naturaleza trágica de todas las guerras: *"Se hizo necesario destruir la ciudad para salvarla"*. 

Arnett aparece en un reciente artículo de P.J. Media, escrito por David P. Goldman, titulado "*Se hizo necesario destruir el país para salvarlo"*. Goldman sugiere una yuxtaposición tóxica entre la política de Estados Unidos y la agresión rusa, afirmando que *"la dejadez estadounidense y la rapacidad rusa juntas dejarán una mancha de grasa donde solía estar Ucrania"*. Añade que todo fue *"trágica e idiotamente innecesario".*

Del mismo modo, un artículo de National Interest, "Henry Kissinger y el fin del conflicto por Ucrania", de Damjan Mišković, advierte que Ucrania corre el "riesgo inminente de volverse irremediablemente disfuncional una vez que [la guerra] llegue a su fin." Kissinger ha insistido en la urgencia de negociar un acuerdo de paz de compromiso y fue rápidamente denunciado por el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky como un "apaciguador" al estilo de 1938, al igual que el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron por apoyar esencialmente la misma idea.

*Aquí hay dos procesos paralelos y peligrosos. En primer lugar, la intransigencia de Zelensky y su compromiso público de recuperar todo el territorio ucraniano perdido a manos de Rusia desde 2014, incluida Crimea, está siendo alentada por algunos miembros de la administración de Biden* que evidentemente ven esta guerra en términos de blanco y negro y persiguen una agenda de paralización de la capacidad de Rusia para funcionar como una gran potencia en el escenario mundial. Observadores como Kissinger y Macron aparentemente ven la irrealidad de estos objetivos de guerra profesados y se dan cuenta de que una guerra prolongada podría tener consecuencias masivamente perjudiciales para muchas naciones.

*En muchos países, la guerra se considera un conflicto regional,* como señalan Daniel DePetris y Rajan Menon en un reciente artículo de opinión de Politico. Vimos la reacción del mundo cuando algunos aliados de Estados Unidos estuvieron entre los países que se abstuvieron en una votación de las Naciones Unidas en abril para suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos. 

Ahora, los nuevos *"hechos sobre el terreno" pueden estar desencadenando agónicas reevaluaciones en todo el mundo, incluso dentro de la alianza occidental.* De repente, *la narrativa de un Vladimir Putin tambaleante e incompetente que abre las puertas al posible derrocamiento de su régimen puede estar empezando a deshacerse mientras Putin presiona para movilizar todo el poder latente del Estado ruso y sigue plenamente comprometido con la reducción de Ucrania a un caso perdido económico y humanitario.* Zelensky reconoció recientemente la grave situación de su país, que incluye un número insostenible de combatientes muertos o heridos y el estrangulamiento de la economía ucraniana por el control ruso de los puertos del Mar Negro.

*Incluso antes de la invasión rusa, la salud del Estado ucraniano no era robusta, ni económica ni políticamente. *Desde su independencia en 1989, la población ucraniana ha disminuido constantemente, pasando de un máximo de unos 51 millones de personas a unos 43 millones en 2022, y con una baja tasa de natalidad y una alta tasa de mortalidad, se prevé que siga disminuyendo. *Antes de la guerra, las Naciones Unidas estimaban que Ucrania podría perder casi una quinta parte de su población para 2050.* (Desde que comenzó la guerra en febrero, más de 14 millones de personas han huido de sus hogares, y aproximadamente la mitad de ellas se han ido a otros países).

*Entre los que parecen estar replanteándose su actitud hacia la guerra está el New York Times,* como ilustra una reciente columna de Ross Douthat, *"No podemos ser halcones de Ucrania para siempre"*, en la que describe su propia transformación de idealista a realista, subrayando que *no podemos "confundir lo deseable con lo probable, y lo moralmente ideal con lo realizable".* Douthat describe a* Estados Unidos como un "hegemón global asediado que se enfrenta a amenazas más importantes que Rusia", y advierte que somos un "país dividido internamente y dirigido por un presidente impopular cuyas mayorías pueden estar preparadas para el colapso político". *

Por el bien de Ucrania, y del resto del mundo, esperemos que la administración Biden se ponga pronto al día con este tipo de realismo.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema de abrir la caja de pandora es que si Rusia se siente legitimizada para invadir "sus áreas de influencia" luego vienen los lloros de que EEUU haga lo mismo. Están fomentando que EEUU "intervenga (más si cabe)" en esos países para derrocar los que no le son afines. Vaya una mierda de mundo estamos creando.



Pero si EEUU lleva invadienso y cambiando gobiernos a su antojo desde su fundación. Lo que puede ocurrir ahora es que lo de Nicaragua y la contra se vuelva norma y no excepción.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> _Irán está probando un nuevo corredor comercial para el envío de mercancías rusas a la India-Bloomberg
> 
> La Compañía Naviera Estatal de Irán inició el primer transporte de carga rusa a la India utilizando un nuevo corredor logístico, informa Bloomberg
> ...



Aquí lo desarrollan más:

Test Of Russia-Iran-India Trade Route Highlights Shifting Geopolitics | ZeroHedge

*Cuarenta y una toneladas de láminas de madera laminada están en camino desde Rusia a la India. La carga no es de interés periodístico, pero el hecho de que esté viajando a través de Irán sí lo es, lo que podría marcar la apertura de un nuevo corredor comercial importante que fortalece la relación de Irán con India... con grandes implicaciones geopolíticas. *

El sábado, la Agencia de Noticias de la República Islámica de Irán (IRNA) anunció que se estaba realizando una prueba piloto para la nueva ruta comercial, con el tránsito del laminado de madera siendo administrado por el Grupo de Líneas Marítimas de la República Islámica de Irán , administrado por el estado . El acuerdo de envío permite el uso de un conocimiento de embarque para todo el viaje, lo que reduce los costos de transporte, la burocracia y los tiempos de espera, informa IRNA. 

Para probar la facilidad de la logística, las aduanas y otros procesos, dos contenedores de envío de 40 pies se abrirán camino primero desde San Petersburgo hasta el Mar Caspio. Después de llegar en barco al puerto de Anzali, en el norte de Irán, serán transportados en camiones a través de Irán hasta el puerto de Bandar Abbas, en el Golfo Pérsico, y luego enviados al puerto indio de Nhava Sheva. Se espera que el viaje dure 25 días, según un funcionario iraní . 

*IRNA retrató el piloto como una realización parcial del Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte-Sur (INSTC) de larga evolución. *Esa iniciativa de 22 años aspira a unir el Mar Caspio con el Océano Índico y el Golfo Pérsico a través de Irán, conectando los principales puertos y reduciendo drásticamente los tiempos de tránsito en comparación con las rutas alternativas a través del Canal de Suez, el Mar Mediterráneo, el Océano Atlántico y el Mar del Norte.

Iniciada por India, Rusia e Irán en 2000, la asociación INSTC ahora incluye a Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Kazajstán, República Kirguisa, Tayikistán, Turquía, Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Omán y Siria. 

Las aspiraciones del INSTC de Irán incluyen la construcción de una línea ferroviaria desde el Mar Caspio hasta el puerto de Chabahar, en el sureste de Irán. Una visión mucho más ambiciosa exige la construcción de un canal que conecte directamente el Mar Caspio con el Golfo Pérsico. Con una extensión de 750 millas de norte a sur, el Mar Caspio es el cuerpo de agua interior más grande del mundo y cubre un área más grande que Japón. 

*El piloto de INSTC se produce inmediatamente después de una visita oficial amistosa a la India del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores iraní, Hossein Amir-Abdollahian* , a quien se le concedieron reuniones con el primer ministro Narendra Modi y el asesor de seguridad nacional de la India. 

La declaración oficial del gobierno indio que resume la visita dice que los países "comparten estrechos lazos históricos y de civilización. Nuestras relaciones bilaterales están marcadas por fuertes vínculos entre instituciones, cultura y lazos entre pueblos". India elogió a Irán por facilitar la asistencia médica de India a Afganistán y el suministro de vacunas contra el covid-19 a los ciudadanos afganos que viven en Irán. 

India también destacó el valor del puerto de Chabahar en el Golfo Pérsico de Irán, que "ha brindado un acceso marítimo muy necesario a Afganistán sin salida al mar y también se ha convertido en un centro de tránsito comercial para la región, incluso para Asia Central". 

En _The Diplomat_ , Rajeev Agarwal argumenta que los lazos entre India e Irán están maduros para un reinicio : 



> *India e Irán comparten estrechos lazos históricos desde la época del Imperio Persa y los reinos indios. *Irán es una nación importante en la vecindad de la India y, de hecho, los dos países compartieron una frontera hasta la partición e independencia de la India en 1947 *. de permiso para que India use la ruta terrestre a través de Pakistán.*



Cediendo a la presión estadounidense, India dejó de comprar petróleo iraní a mediados de 2019. Antes de eso, India era el segundo mayor cliente de Irán, detrás de China. Con las negociaciones para reanudar el acuerdo nuclear con Irán en un punto muerto, Agarwal especula que los cálculos de la India podrían cambiar: 



> Ningún acuerdo nuclear significa que no se levantarán las sanciones económicas a Irán ni las exportaciones de petróleo crudo de Irán. *India, que ha hecho hincapié en ejercer su autonomía estratégica al importar petróleo de Rusia en medio de sanciones a Rusia debido a su guerra con Ucrania, podría explorar un punto de decisión similar en Irán,* abriendo un enorme potencial para el comercio y la cooperación.



India es la sexta economía más grande del mundo. Si optara por no participar en el régimen de sanciones de Irán, otros países podrían seguir su ejemplo.

Tenga en cuenta que India ha estado construyendo vínculos económicos más fuertes con Arabia Saudita y otros estados del Golfo. En lo que podría ser un desarrollo complementario, Irán ha estado considerando la reconciliación con Arabia Saudita, a través de cinco rondas de conversaciones organizadas por Irak.

En mayo, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Arabia Saudita, Faisal bin Farhan Al Saud, dijo: "Seguimos alentando a nuestros vecinos en Irán a apoyarse en lo que puede ser un cambio radical muy, muy importante en nuestra región... una nueva era de cooperación" podría ser beneficiosa. a todos. 

Todos estos desarrollos apuntan al potencial de un cambio geopolítico significativo, escribe Argawal: 



> Irán disfruta de muy buenas relaciones con China y Rusia. Ha comenzado a abrirse a otras naciones del Golfo. *Si India se une a Irán, creará un enorme bloque de países, dinero, población y poder, lo que podría hacer que sea muy difícil mantener a Irán encerrado y debidamente sancionado por Occidente*


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jun 2022)

Un post corto para saludar al camarada @Iskra
El clapham aun recuerda con nostalgia cuando fue , siendo un infante a la embajada yugoslava en la Habana , cerca de 5ta y 42 .
El clapham era fan del equipo de baloncesto de Yugoslavia y su favorita era Polona Dornik , el clapham la vio jugar en el preolimpico de Seul , en la Ciudad Deportiva de La Habana , rubia , gordita , pelo rizado . Y tambien recuerda Iskra .
Una empresa eslovena metalurgica que tenia representacion en La Habana . Su representante se llamaba Sdenko ( o algo asi )
amigo de la familia . Cuando colapso Yugoslavia el clapham estuvo 40 dias y 40 noches traumatizado .
Por cierto , las primeras domingas que vio el clapham fue en una revista yugoslava . Encuerarse en la antigua Yugoslavia era lo mas normal del mundo . Ahhh , los 80's


----------



## chemarin (13 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Teneis un concepto de rentabilidad muy extraño.
> 
> La guerras son todas una ruina. Es una forma de destruir capital que solo el comunismo ha logrado igualar (aunque muchos argumentan que el comunismo es una guerra contra la propia realidad).
> 
> ...



Depende del punto de vista, si tras la guerra Rusia se anexiona tierras fértiles, materias primas, y personas, no me parece mala "inversión" económica. Eso sin entrar en razones geoestratégicas, y aquello de que no solo de pan vivimos.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jun 2022)

*Se le han olvidado los aviones. Y tampoco da horizonte temporal.*



Siendo directos, para terminar la guerra necesitamos la paridad de las armas pesadas:

1000 obuses calibre 155 mm;
300 MLRS;
500 tanques;
2000 vehículos blindados;
1000 drones.

La reunión del Grupo de Contacto de Ministros de Defensa se celebra en #Bruselas el 15 de junio. Estamos esperando una decisión.
Asesor del Jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania Volodymyr Zelenskyy.

*PD; Yo creo que aunque fueramos capaces de darles eso, tampoco podrían cambiar el curso de la guerra*


----------



## frangelico (13 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Se le han olvidado los aviones. Y tampoco da horizonte temporal.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a lo mejor no hay mil drones de los de gran tamaño en toda la OTAN. zopensky pierde material a un ritmo desaforado y la industria moderna no tiene esa capacidad de sustitución.


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Jun 2022)

Resumen de la semana:
Poco a poco.


----------



## seven up (13 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu es que eres subnormal y vago pero da igual, vienes a trollear
> 
> 
> Y la propia Nuland FuckEU lo reconoce mostrando su preocupacion (video dentro)
> ...



Subnormal son los que se cren cualquier cosa, o los que tienen que insultar para prevalecer en su ignorancia, en mi caso solo un incrédulo que pide una prueba, una puta prueba demostrable. Lo demás, bla, bla, bla apto para crédulos o CMS a sueldo con unas tragaderas como una casa de grande. Podéis ir a hacerle compañía a Bush y a Aznar a ver si entre los tres encontráis los laboratorios y las armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Joooo. Me ha dolido.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta de acuerdo con el camarada @ZHU DE sobre el Sahara Espanol
> 
> 
> Nadie cuestiona la legitimidad historica de Rusia sobre los territorios " historicos " rusos de Ucrania .
> ...



Es que ya lo hizo. Repartieron eso y más cosas. Pagó el préstamo hace pocos años y lo dijo en el discurso de la operación especial.


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Pues si que es grande Polonia!! La mitad del planeta. oiga!!



Pues oiga , andalaostia, si está bien puesto!!!!. Tres coma seis no son tres mil seiscientos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Subnormal son los que se cren cualquier cosa, o los que tienen que insultar para prevalecer en su ignorancia, en mi caso solo un incrédulo que pide una prueba, una puta prueba demostrable. Lo demás, bla, bla, bla apto para crédulos o CMS a sueldo con unas tragaderas como una casa de grande. Podéis ir a hacerle compañía a Bush y a Aznar a ver si entre los tres encontráis los laboratorios y las armas de destrucción masiva.



Tú qué cono vas a querer saber ni estas pidiendo pruebas realmente si estas aqui como todos los otros trolls, dando por culo con una pregunta que tú solito podrias haberlo resuelto, buscando y encontrandolo en este hilo, desde los 2 anteriores y últimos megahilos de ucrania. Me recuerdas a otro puto troll sionazi que tengo en ijnorados con tu mismo guión ("necesito pruebas esto no es una pruebah") al puto ijnore ahí queda la respuesta citándote para que todos lo lean, a ver quien es el tontico e ignorante. Y encima otro cm. Vete a tomar por culo, enterao!



Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu es que eres subnormal y vago pero da igual, vienes a trollear
> 
> 
> Y la propia Nuland FuckEU lo reconoce mostrando su preocupacion (video dentro)
> ...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Vaya. Sabía que efecto se preveía pero han sido rápidos. Quien se preguntaba si eran voluntarios o militares muy especializados ya tiene respuesta: Pardillos del ejército engañados con mucha paga.



No serán ejecutados. Valen más vivos que muertos. Lo que habrán cantado...


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No serán ejecutados. Valen más vivos que muertos. Lo que habrán cantado...



Lo expliqué en unos post hace un par de días. Juicio rapidísimo pero ejecución en 2025. Así que repetición de juicio por precipitado, a instancias superiores, apelación, apelación y cada vez que eso sucede sale en prensa .

Y van por lo que yo explicaba que Putin, abogado, les enviaba a las repúblicas.
Por cierto hoy o ayer hay un post de otros que dice que las repúblicas apenas hacen prisioneros porque nadie quiere intercambiarlos.

Lo han entendido más rápido de lo pensado.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> La Francia napoleónica fue echada a patadas por esa gente, que tú crees que estaban en la miseria ( y por los medios técnicos a veces lo estaban) pero que tenían en un dedo más soberanía sobre lo que pasaba a su alrededor de la que vas a tener tú y toda tu estirpe en toda tu puta vida.



En la Guerra de Independencia es muy conocida la batalla de Bailén, pero no tanto la expulsión definitiva de Galicia de los gabachos en Julio de 1809 a cargo de las fuerzas del general Morillo mas las guerrillas (batalla de Ponte Sampayo), por cierto el ejército francés era el mismo que había derrotado a los ingleses de John Moore dirigido por el mariscal Soult, ojo.

Tampoco es muy conocida la enorme resistencia anti-francesa en BILBAO y la recuperación de la ciudad por parte del ejército español en Noviembre de 1808 que fué lo que provocó que el enano corso decidiera intervenir directamente en España con su Grande Armee.

Otro hecho que calla la historia de pacotilla de los progres , es que cuando el mariscal Massena y su ejército tenían practicamente cercado a Wellington en Lisboa ( en la línea defensiva de Torres Vedras) la única razón que impidió que el inglés y su ejército acabaran derrotados y muertos como acabó John Moore, fué la interrupción total de las comunicaciones y las líneas de suministros gabachas gracias a las guerrillas españolas.

La pseudo-historia ideologizada y propagandística tampoco explica de forma lógica porqué el pueblo español opuso tanta resistencia frente al domino francés si como dicen vivían sumidos en la miseria y el "atraso medieval" (una de las frases vacías favoritas de los leyendanegristas que no significa nada para variar ) ...la respuesta a ésta contradicción es que esa visión de la historia es falsa y que el pueblo español durante el llamado "antiguo régimen" vivía con un nivel de vida excelente para la época y con un grado de apoyo total a las instituciones tradicionales tal y como relatan las fuentes del siglo XVIII ...una de ellas un libro escrito por un embajador francés hacia 1750 relatando sus viajes por España..(no me acuerdo del título pero si le interesa a alguien lo puedo buscar) .


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La única realidad, es que el que impera decide qué hacer. Así ha sido el mundo siempre, y el estatus actual deriva de ello.
> Respecto del supuesto exterminio de los indios por parte de España o Portugal, la realidad se impone a la ficción. Y esta se demuestra por los descendientes todavía vivos y populosos de aquellos americanos nativos. Otra cosa es en Norteamérica y Canadá. Y se pueden escribir y decir cualesquiera cosas, pero los números son los que son. Y si usted mismo ahora me está rebatiendo, no hace otra cosa que dar verosimilitud a mis argumentos, pues, está vivo. Si fuese un descendiente (parcial) de aquellos infortunados americanos, sencillamente no habría un Clapham.



Bueno ...eso no aplica al clapham porque sus 8 bisabuelos son europeos .
Por parte paterna gallegos y asturianos ( abuela de Cangas de Onis y abuelo de Pontevedra . Por via materna bisabuela italiana de ascendencia francesa casada con un goy de Antequera , emigraron a Cuba a principios de siglo XX
El clapham no tiene raices indigenas . La razon por la cual los espanoles no puedieron tener tanto exito en el exterminio de indios como si lo tuvieron los colonos anglosajones se debe que en America Latina vivian culturas indigenas altamente avanzadas
los incas , los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados
La " colonizacion " britanica duro desde 1607 hasta 1783 ( 176 anos ) . La colonizacion espanola duro 4 siglos
Desde 1492 hasta 1898 . En el siglo XVI y primera mitad del siglo XVII fue exterminado el 80 % de los nativos de America Latina ( fundamentalmente por enfermedades para las cuales carecian de anticuerpos )
Es por esta razon que SOLO el 8 % de la poblacion TOTAL de America Latina es indigena .
Pero incluso aunque los 8 bisabuelos del clapham hubieran sido cubanos hubiera sido muy improbable que el clapham tuviera sangre indigena porque los tainos ( el grupo indigena autoctono de Cuba se declaro extinto en 1565 )


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

Alexandre I. dijo:


> Yo de ti no le desearía la muerte a nadie. Es malo para el karma. Además, imagina que la lucha por el poder la gane alguíen de línea nucelar...



Y cuando sale alguien pidiendo y deseando misiles nucleares a Polonia? eso también es karma, o ahí ya no?


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

Poland needs to quickly make up for the losses of weapons that it gave to Ukraine,President Andrzej Duda said

According to him, Warsaw handed over tanks, combat vehicles, artillery,MANPADS and other equipment to Kiev in the amount of $1.7 billion,and now it needs help itself


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto para saludar al camarada @Iskra
> El clapham aun recuerda con nostalgia cuando fue , siendo un infante a la embajada yugoslava en la Habana , cerca de 5ta y 42 .
> El clapham era fan del equipo de baloncesto de Yugoslavia y su favorita era Polona Dornik , el clapham la vio jugar en el preolimpico de Seul , en la Ciudad Deportiva de La Habana , rubia , gordita , pelo rizado . Y tambien recuerda Iskra .
> Una empresa eslovena metalurgica que tenia representacion en La Habana . Su representante se llamaba Sdenko ( o algo asi )
> ...



Y las playas nudistas. Recuerdo que me llevaron a FITUR y en el stand de la añorada RSF coger unos folletos con chavalas en la playa como Dios las trajo al mundo.... Y guardarlos a escondidas como oro el paño. 
Un país admirable, muy avanzado en algunos aspectos. Desde que desapareció Europa es mucho peor.


----------



## NPI (14 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Te refiees a esta visita?: Subsecretaria de EEUU llega a Moscú para reunirse con altos cargos rusos



La orden que recibe Pedro Antonio Sánchez en octubre 2021 a eso me refería(Sáhara Occidental-Marruecos) @Galiciaverde


----------



## Teuro (14 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Calviño: "Argelia se alinea cada vez más con Rusia"*
> La decisión de *Argelia *de suspender un tratado de amistad bilateral con *España *la semana pasada no sorprendió porque el país se está alineando cada vez más con *Rusia*, ha dicho este lunes la ministra de Economía *Nadia Calviño*.
> 
> Calviño asegura que ha notado un acercamiento creciente entre *Argelia *y *Rusia *en la reunión de primavera del *Fondo Monetario Internacional* hace unas semanas.
> ...



Puede, pero lo que está claro es que es de subnormales soltarlo en rueda de prensa por parte de un miembro del gobierno ¿qué se gana con eso? ¿cabrear aun más a Argelia?. Mi no entender.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Joooo. Me ha dolido.



Esto le debió cantar Mohamed a perro....


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Puede, pero lo que está claro es que es de subnormales soltarlo en rueda de prensa por parte de un miembro del gobierno ¿qué se gana con eso? ¿cabrear aun más a Argelia?. Mi no entender.



La OTAN está preparando un casus belli contra Argelia. La idea es hacerles un Gadaffi. Con algo hay que tapar el fiasco de Ucrania.

Idea descabellada que acabará igual o peor que Ucrania. La idea de los yankis es, puesto que honrada y honestamente no pueden competir con China ni hartos de grifa, hay que sembrar el caos por el mundo para frenar su desarrollo. Aunque la mierda les salpique a ellos mismos. Hay un think tank de descerebrados inútiles (toda esta peña del Proyecto para un Nuevo Siglo Americano (Kagan, Nuland, Blinken, Sullivan, etc...etc...)) muy influyentes en Biden y estas son sus ocurrencias.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En la Guerra de Independencia es muy conocida la batalla de Bailén, pero no tanto la expulsión definitiva de Galicia de los gabachos en Julio de 1809 a cargo de las fuerzas del general Morillo mas las guerrillas (batalla de Ponte Sampayo), por cierto el ejército francés era el mismo que había derrotado a los ingleses de John Moore dirigido por el mariscal Soult, ojo.
> 
> Tampoco es muy conocida la enorme resistencia anti-francesa en BILBAO y la recuperación de la ciudad por parte del ejército español en Noviembre de 1808 que fué lo que provocó que el enano corso decidiera intervenir directamente en España con su Grande Armee.
> 
> ...



Y curiosa la nula resistencia 10 años después contra los Cien Mil Hijos de San Luis y el Duque de Angulema....
Napoleón era un psicópata de libro y como tal queda retratado en las memorias de ultratumba de Chateaubriand, un impresionante testimonio histórico y un monumento literario de primer orden.
Además de un cobarde que abandonó a sus tropas en el peor momento, tanto en Egipto como en Rusia.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

Poland needs to quickly make up for the losses of weapons that it gave to Ukraine,President Andrzej Duda said

According to him, Warsaw handed over tanks, combat vehicles, artillery,MANPADS and other equipment to Kiev in the amount of $1.7 billion,and now it needs help itself


----------



## ATDTn (14 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Poland needs to quickly make up for the losses of weapons that it gave to Ukraine,President Andrzej Duda said
> 
> According to him, Warsaw handed over tanks, combat vehicles, artillery,MANPADS and other equipment to Kiev in the amount of $1.7 billion,and now it needs help itself




Le dije que me había gastado el dinero
y le pedí crédito, me respondió nor!
Un día podría tener una costumbre como esa 



I went to an alehouse I used to frequent
I told the landlady my money was spent
I ask her for credit, she answered me nay
Such a custom as yours I can have any day


----------



## Adriano II (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno ...eso no aplica al clapham porque sus 8 bisabuelos son europeos .
> Por parte paterna gallegos y asturianos ( abuela de Cangas de Onis y abuelo de Pontevedra . Por via materna bisabuela italiana de ascendencia francesa casada con un goy de Antequera , emigraron a Cuba a principios de siglo XX
> El clapham no tiene raices indigenas . La razon por la cual los espanoles no puedieron tener tanto exito en el exterminio de indios como si lo tuvieron los colonos anglosajones se debe que en America Latina vivian culturas indigenas altamente avanzadas
> los incas , los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados
> ...



Discrepo

Puede que solo el 8 % de latinoamericanos sean "indigenas puros" pero muchísimos peruanos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos etc tienen sangre indigena 

Muchos de los indigenas no fueron exterminados simplemente se mezclaron con los españoles 

Esa es la gran diferencia de los españoles con los anglosajones que por su racismo no se mezclaron para nada con los indios (cuantos mestizos indios - anglosajón hay ???)


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La OTAN está preparando un casus belli contra Argelia. La idea es hacerles un Gadaffi. Con algo hay que tapar el fiasco de Ucrania.
> 
> Idea descabellada que acabará igual o peor que Ucrania.



No fastidies que es el sustituto de Rusia para el gas. En el momento que lo hagan Europa abre Nord Stream 2 o nos cierran la embajada en Italia y Francia como poco.

Y hablando de los gaseoductos de Argelia, uno pasa por Marruecos pero el otro no está abierto¿no? Porque en el famoso mapa que aparece hasta cuando hablan del tiempo en Negocios TV aparece como en construcción de antes de este cisco.


----------



## Teuro (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que quieran petarle el ojete a Rusia tiene sentido: es competencia. Que se lo quieran petar a España es absurdo: no competimos con nadie, al contrario, somos obedientes y disciplinados.
> 
> Por otra parte, España, dada las particulares de sus élites, su peculiar forma de ejercer el poder y su configuración estatal, está condenada a petar antes o después ella sola. De hecho, ahora mismo, si todavía está unida es porque esos que tu crees que quieren destruirnos, nos han echado una mano con los catalanes a pesar de las jaimitadas de Mariano.



Hace siglos que pudieron desguazar España, hasta ahora no han querido. La única explicación lógica es que Francia y Reino Unido no se atreven a desguazar una nación un un "génesis" tan parecido al de ellos, puesto que si España es una "nación de naciones", también lo son Francia y Reino Unido. Pero claro, cada vez pintan menos, así que los que toman decisiones podrían cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Teuro (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero sacrificable para qué? Que es lo que supuestamente esperan conseguir los yankis a través del sacrificio de españa?



No tiene sentido sacrificar España, es más, es una pieza "indispensable" en el tablero de la OTAN. Una España en el bando ruso es inasumible para la OTAN ahora y hace 80 años. Es una "pinza" perfecta que pone en jaque a toda Europa Occidental. No puede ocurrir.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Le dije que me había gastado el dinero
> y le pedí crédito, me respondió nor!
> Un día podría tener una costumbre como esa
> 
> ...



Customer, es cliente.
Clientes como hustec tengo los que quiera.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> Puede que solo el 8 % de latinoamericanos sean "indigenas puros" pero muchísimos peruanos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos etc tienen sangre indigena
> 
> ...



Así es y pocos imperios pueden presumir de esto.... Los persas, Roma, España y naturalmente, los rusos. Imperios integradores que replican sus instituciones, sus modelos y sus costumbres allá donde van. 

Alejandro intentó fusionar la clase dirigente persa con la élite grecomacedonia. Su muerte prematura impidió su proyecto. Hoy el mundo sería totalmente distinto, no entro en si mejor (seguramente) o peor.

Frente a estos imperios universales e integradores tenenos los imperios conquistadores depredadores que no pueden durar.... La Francia de Bonaparte o el Reich de los mil años son los ejemplos más claros. Estados Unidos ya dura demasiado... Además de su rapiña y su inaudita violencia tiene un "poder blando" espectacular.


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No fastidies que es el sustituto de Rusia para el gas. En el momento que lo hagan Europa abre Nord Stream 2
> 
> Y hablando de los gaseoductos de Argelia, uno pasa por Marruecos pero el otro no está abierto¿no? Porque en el famoso mapa que aparece hasta cuando hablan del tiempo en Negocios TV aparece como en construcción de antes de este cisco.



No se que abrirá Europa (primero hace falta que rusia quiera abrir algo, que lo dudo mucho), pero los pasos son claros:

1.- Se hace algo que provoque una respuesta desagradable de Argelia (reconocer el sahara como marroquí)
2.- Ellos, lógicamente, responden
3.- Se les acusa de responder (como si tu no hubieras hecho nada antes)
4.- Se inicia la campaña de acusaciones que irán subiendo de tono.

En este caso, España como miembro de la OTAN y potencia colonial responsable de la descolonización ha dado el primer paso. Verás en el próximo año como sube la temperatura.


----------



## Martok (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No ha exisitido ninguna crisis de sobreproduccion general en la historia. Lo que existen son burbujas centradas en sectores concretos debido a legislacion estatal y financiadas por los bancos centrales. Literalmente lo opuesto al capitalismo de libre mercado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas las guerras desde el principio de los tiempos tienen motivaciones económicas y siempre hay un gran beneficiado. 

Repasate un poquito los estudios de primaria.....


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del abuelo valenciano detenido por Rusia en Ucrania?
> ¿Lo tendrán cocinando paellas valensianas en la cocina del talego o pensáis que puede ser condenado si no a pena de muerte, a no comer más paellas?



Nooo, es una crueldad peor !!!


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se que abrirá Europa (primero hace falta que rusia quiera abrir algo, que lo dudo mucho), pero los pasos son claros:
> 
> 1.- Se hace algo que provoque una respuesta desagradable de Argelia (reconocer el sahara como marroquí)
> 2.- Ellos, lógicamente, responden
> ...



Ya lo tienes, maniobras conjuntas con Marruecos. Nos han invitado Marruecos y los estados unidos. Argelia y el Sahara nos aclaman.


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace siglos que pudieron desguazar España, hasta ahora no han querido. La única explicación lógica es que Francia y Reino Unido no se atreven a desguazar una nación un un "génesis" tan parecido al de ellos, puesto que si España es una "nación de naciones", también lo son Francia y Reino Unido. Pero claro, cada vez pintan menos, así que los que toman decisiones podrían cambiar de opinión.



La explicación, hasta ahora (en 5 años la cuestión puede ser totalmente distinta tal y como está la cosa), es muy simple: hay un entramado político-económico (UE en sus diferentes versiones desde 1950 hasta hoy) que más o menos viene funcionando desde hace 80 años. Es de 1º de ingenieria que lo que funciona no se toca y los experimentos con gaseosa. Lo último que necesita cualquier estructura es que andes cambiando las piezas a lo tonto y sin necesidad.

No es que piensen que los españoles son cojonudos y los vascos y catalanes unos cabrones, no. Simplemente su independencia plantearía unos problemas innecesarios y nadie en Bruselas tiene ganas de hacer horas extra para solucionarlos.


----------



## Peineto (14 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> Puede que solo el 8 % de latinoamericanos sean "indigenas puros" pero muchísimos peruanos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos etc tienen sangre indigena
> 
> ...



Pego y dejo el fuera de tiesto. A ver los putos anglos si igualan esto.

La ley de matrimonios mixtos que cambió la colonización de América - 60 Minutos


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No tiene sentido sacrificar España, es más, es una pieza "indispensable" en el tablero de la OTAN. *Una España en el bando ruso *es inasumible para la OTAN ahora y hace 80 años. Es una "pinza" perfecta que pone en jaque a toda Europa Occidental. No puede ocurrir.



   Si eso pasara nos harían un Ucrania rápido, rápido ....


----------



## zapatitos (14 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> te lo corrijo




Llámalos como te apetezca o como te de más felicidad pero eso no cambia el hecho de que nada han tenido ni tienen que ver con los comunistas del otro lado del Telón de Acero.

Saludos.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pego y dejo el fuera de tiesto. A ver los putos anglos si igualan esto.
> 
> La ley de matrimonios mixtos que cambió la colonización de América - 60 Minutos



Solamente basta mirarse el preámbulo de la Constitución de Cádiz y compararlo con el preámbulo de la constitución francesa de 1792. Y aquí lo dejo yo también.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La explicación, hasta ahora (en 5 años la cuestión puede ser totalmente distinta tal y como está la cosa), es muy simple: hay un entramado político-económico (UE en sus diferentes versiones desde 1950 hasta hoy) que más o menos viene funcionando desde hace 80 años. Es de 1º de ingenieria que lo que funciona no se toca y los experimentos con gaseosa. Lo último que necesita cualquier estructura es que andes cambiando las piezas a lo tonto y sin necesidad.
> 
> No es que piensen que los españoles son cojonudos y los vascos y catalanes unos cabrones, no. Simplemente su independencia plantearía unos problemas innecesarios.



Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la explicación de "hay un entramado superchungo de la muerte que..." es como el "verás, resulta que tengo un amigo que....


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya lo tienes, maniobras conjuntas con Marruecos. Nos han invitado Marruecos y los estados unidos. Argelia y el Sahara nos aclaman.



Pues eso ... se trata de ir provocando a los argelinos para que saquen los pies del tiesto y mandarles a la OTAN. El problema es que Argelia no es Libia y también que Rusia y China ya no le van pasar ni una a los yankis. Se puede liar parda.


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Siempre me ha resultado curiosa la explicación de "hay un entramado superchungo de la muerte que..." es como el "verás, resulta que tengo un amigo que....



El término "entramado" en este caso no tiene ninguna connotación peyorativa. No es la UE una "estructura" (o entramado) político-económico? Qué es pues?


----------



## Teuro (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si eso pasara nos harían un Ucrania rápido, rápido ....



Es una de las razones de la "dejadez" de RU y Francia en apoyar a la II República frente a la sublevados del 36.


----------



## jabalino (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otro mito franquista, el general francés, Dupont era un inutil, funcionaba bien obedeciendo pero no era capaz de actuar de forma autónoma, Davout los hubiese barrido. De todos modos, fue una victoria pírrica, en cuanto apareció la Grande Armee, se fué todo a la mierda.



Deja de hacer la risa, rojo de mierda, y céntrate en apoyar a un patriota de derechas como es Tito Putin.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues eso ... se trata de ir provocando a los argelinos para que saquen los pies del tiesto y mandarles a la OTAN. El problema es que Argelia no es Libia y también que Rusia y China ya no le van pasar ni una a los yankis. Se puede liar parda.



No, ni Irán, ni India, ni America Latina. Ya tienen los buques en Nicaragua, también de maniobras para seis meses.

Irán reparte amor en su entorno, ayuda en Venezuela y coquetea con Arabia. Como mínimo ya le ha subido la factura al tío sam con Arabia.

Mira la cumbre de la américas, a 3 no invitan, 3 no van y otro que se lo piensa es para promover otra asociación americana nueva.

Y palabra sbonitas tampoco han oído.


----------



## jabalino (14 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En la Guerra de Independencia es muy conocida la batalla de Bailén, pero no tanto la expulsión definitiva de Galicia de los gabachos en Julio de 1809 a cargo de las fuerzas del general Morillo mas las guerrillas (batalla de Ponte Sampayo), por cierto el ejército francés era el mismo que había derrotado a los ingleses de John Moore dirigido por el mariscal Soult, ojo.
> 
> Tampoco es muy conocida la enorme resistencia anti-francesa en BILBAO y la recuperación de la ciudad por parte del ejército español en Noviembre de 1808 que fué lo que provocó que el enano corso decidiera intervenir directamente en España con su Grande Armee.
> 
> ...



Me interesa ese libro, búscalo por favor.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> Puede que solo el 8 % de latinoamericanos sean "indigenas puros" pero muchísimos peruanos, mexicanos, ecuatorianos etc tienen sangre indigena
> 
> ...



Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si . 
Pero el punto no es ese 
Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America . 
De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur 
Por cada 1 indio piel roja asesinado por los colonos anglosajones las coronas de Espana y Portugal ( pero sobretodo Espana ) exterminaron a 4 
Por eso apenas hay indios de Norteamerica . Eran pocos y quedan pocos
Para 1650 el 90 % de la poblacion indigena de America habia sido exterminada . Si 60 millones = 90 % debieron quedar 6 millones 
Los indigenas actuales son descendientes de ese 10 % . Los paises con mayor poblacion indigena son :
PERU - ECUADOR - BOLIVIA - PARAGUAY ( la zona Inca ) 
MEXICO - GUATEMALA ( la zona Azteca y Maya )


----------



## Juan Palomo (14 Jun 2022)

seven up dijo:


> No tengo que ir tan lejos, prefiero que me lo digan los de este hilo que ya ha pasado casi un mes desde la caída de Azovstal y de lo escrito nada de nada. Está claro que los pro-Putin están al mismo nivel de los pro-Otan, tragan con lo que sea y sin la menor autocrítica.



Mira, lo dice el Departamento de Defensa americano. Han dado "soporte" a 46 laboratorios en 20 años.









Department of Defense Admits There Are 46 US Military Biolabs in Ukraine


The Department of Defense has finally come clean and admitted that the United States military is funding 46 biolabs in Ukraine.




slaynews.com







Y aquí la Web oficial del Departamento de Defensa USA dónde lo pone









Fact Sheet on WMD Threat Reduction Efforts with Ukraine, Russia and Other Former Soviet Un


The history and accomplishments of U.S. collaboration with the international community to reduce nuclear, chemical and biological threats in Ukraine, Russia and other countries of the Former Soviet



www.defense.gov


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace siglos que pudieron desguazar España, hasta ahora no han querido. La única explicación lógica es que Francia y Reino Unido no se atreven a desguazar una nación un un "génesis" tan parecido al de ellos, puesto que si España es una "nación de naciones", también lo son Francia y Reino Unido. Pero claro, cada vez pintan menos, así que los que toman decisiones podrían cambiar de opinión.



Espana es un reino . Una de las 10 monarquias reinantes de Europa . 
Si Espana fuera una Republica seria una Republica de Izquierda 
porque los espanoles son muy norteamericanos ( igual que los franceses ) 
La razon por la cual la URSS y Yugoslavia se desintegraron fue porque eran Republicas . 
SM el rey es el Jefe de Estado de las 17 comunidades autonomas . Si Espana se rompe , SM el rey dejaria de ser jefe de estado en ellas . 
Controlando a SM el rey controlas a Espana y si controlas a Espana controlas a las 17 Autonomias 
Ademas , SM el rey viene de una dinastia francesa . Espana es zona de influencia francesa . Excepto por la epoca napoleonica las relaciones entre las coronas de Francia y de Espana siempre fueron buenas . 
Portugal - Inglaterra - Paises Bajos - Belgica en contraposicion a Francia & Espana


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



Y el resto murieron en el holodomor.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

Confieso que no lo había oido. Ahora veo que va de otro palo, tampoco lo he visto por si acaso guarda otra sorpresa.

Es por el titular que atribuí al tema de las maniobras miliares de España con Marruecos.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5: "La legitimidad de los colonos anglosajones para exterminar a las etnias americanas se sustenta en el principio de " Terra Nullius " que considera que un " estado " puede reclamar la soberania de territorios que no estan bajo la soberania de otro estado .
La conquista ( y exterminio ) de los indios de Iberoamerica por parte de Espana y Portugal tambien siguieron este principio . "

Existía un estado inca con gobierno, burocracia, ejército, población territorio,.... Lo de "Terra Nullius" no es aplicable, busca otra argucia legal.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5: "... los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados"

Los aztecas eran agricultores, pescadores y nada mas. No tenían ganado alguno, a menos que fuera humano.


----------



## sisebuto (14 Jun 2022)

La última guerra.

El imperio anglo pretende repartirse el mundo con China y al día de hoy es la estrategia que parece avanzar a toda leche, con permiso de Vladi.

La élite anglosionista que rige el Imperio Pirata siempre ha usado la táctica de aislar a Rusia del resto de Europa mientras dividía ésta permanentemente. Sobre esto ha basado su supremacía de dos siglos. Todas la mal llamadas guerras mundiales, en realidad europeas, han sido provocadas al efecto y curiosamente jamás han pisado suelo patrio del Imperio Pirata. Porque la supremacía anglo, tras el gran pelotazo de la balcanización del primer imperio global, el de la monarquía hispánica, previa inoculación de los borbones en la Península, solo pudo y puede ser amenazada por la potencia que saldría de una Rusia conectada con el resto de Europa, ya que Rusia es un país tan europeo, si no más, como los herederos de los vikingos, tatarabuelos piratas del imperio del mismo nombre y nunca suficientente romanizados ni cristianizados, o sea, europeizados. Que a nadie le extrañe, por tanto, que pretendan basar ese Nuevo Orden sobre valores sque no tienen nada que ver con los cristianos, o sea, los genuinamente europeos.

Por otra parte tampoco a China le interesa una Rusia potente aliada con el resto de Europa como gran vecino asiático del norte. Así que tanto a los anglosionistas como a las élites chinas les viene de perlas el enésimo aislamiento de Rusia en ejecución y que, aunque amiguete circunstancial en el medio plazo, aspiran a repartírsela con los piratas. La partida es larga y Rusia es la gran pieza objetivo de ambos.

Rusia y Europa estarían condenadas a entenderse o a terminar bajo el yugo de unos y otros, lo que parece ya inevitable en el caso de Uropa, pero además a largo plazo China acabará reclamando toda la Asia rusa para su control aunque ahora utilice a Rusia en la ruta hacia ese dualismo global.

Por tanto aquí asistimos a un laberinto de dobles, triples, cuádruples inteciones auunque algunas cartas empiezan a mostrarse. Dentro de esa intención de reparto mundial, el Imperio Pirata ya tiene pactada la entrega de Taiwan, que se escenficará como tantas otras farsas de la manera que mejor trague la borregada espectadora. Véase lo ocurrido en Afganistán. ¿Cobra ahora más sentido esa extraña complicidad de China con la farsa plandémica? Señores, quien tenga algo que objetar a lo que está ocurriendo en nuestra mismas narices que lo haga ahora porque esto va a toda leche. Veremos cómo acaban jugando unos y otros las cartas, sobre todo Rusia, porque en nuestro barrio podemos darnos por jodidos.


----------



## amigos895 (14 Jun 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Mira, lo dice el Departamento de Defensa americano. Han dado "soporte" a 46 laboratorios en 20 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son laboratorios de armas biológicas pacíficas


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Mira, lo dice el Departamento de Defensa americano. Han dado "soporte" a 46 laboratorios en 20 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eran laboratorios sanos


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)

Libreto globalista a tope!


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/international/article-709329



*Suecia introducirá una ley antiterrorista en medio de las preocupaciones turcas sobre la candidatura de la OTAN*


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Jun 2022)

Ha tomado el segundo ejército del mundo Krimichitov ya? o todavía están peleando por el huerto del tío Gaudencio?  

Pero qué retrasaos sois.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2022)

*El creador de:*
_*
El fracaso total ruso hoy presenta:
*_
*Niebla de guerra

*


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> La última guerra.
> 
> El imperio anglo pretende repartirse el mundo con China y al día de hoy es la estrategia que parece avanzar a toda leche, con permiso de Vladi.
> 
> ...



Traza usted el mapa desde un punto de vista anglocéntrico donde todos los prisioneros desconfían y se apuñalan. Ese juego sólo permite un ganador y a largo plazo es muy caro de mantener porque los peones van desapareciendo sacrificados. A China le conviene una Rusia fuerte y estable que garantize el paso de sus productos hasta África sin tener que usar únicamente las rutas navales y que le permita concentrarse en el control del Pacífico y Oceanía. Del mismo modo a Rusia le conviene una China fuerte que garantice a largo plazo el comercio y compra de sus materias primas, que están muchas sin explotar. A ambas potencias les conviene la estabilidad ya que su industria no está sometida a las necesidades financieras, sino a las estatales.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Ignorado del dia : @Mabuse
razon : antisemitismo
fecha del levantamiento del ignore : NUNCA


----------



## sisebuto (14 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Traza usted el mapa desde un punto de vista anglocéntrico donde todos los prisioneros desconfían y se apuñalan. Ese juego sólo permite un ganador y a largo plazo es muy caro de mantener porque los peones van desapareciendo sacrificados. A China le conviene una Rusia fuerte y estable que garantize el paso de sus productos hasta África sin tener que usar únicamente las rutas navales y que le permita concentrarse en el control del Pacífico y Oceanía. Del mismo modo a Rusia le conviene una China fuerte que garantice a largo plazo el comercio y compra de sus materias primas, que están muchas sin explotar. A ambas potencias les conviene la estabilidad ya que su industria no está sometida a las necesidades financieras, sino a las estatales.




Bajo el dominio de un imperio militar, económico y cultural anglo es inevitable la visión anglocéntrica. Las guerras de poder, de cualquiera de ellos y proporcionalmente a su capacidad disponible, siempre se desarollan sobre la desconfianza y los apuñalamientos, más o menos sofisticados pero siempre. Una de las grandes habilidades del imperio anglosionista ha sido y es la utilización de proxies en forma de relatos para no iniciados que consiguen una colaboración inconsciente y voluntaria con los intereses de los iniciados, exactamente como en el mundo masón, lo que sumaria y vulgarmente se conoce como manipulación. El Imperio Pirata es un maestro del engaño, la propaganda, las relacciones públicas... utilice el concepto 'proxy' que prefiera. Tienen talento para ello, sin duda, pero quizá ya se han pasado de vueltas. Hasta cierto punto tiene sentido que ahora intenten la invasión de la soberanía física individual como única garantía absoluta, o sea, el apuñalamiento por desconfianza pero a gran escala.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Eso taá claro pero el que avisa no es traidor, es avisador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisa ese sandwich que dices xq te falta un pan. Lituania frontera con Kaliningrado sí, con el resto de Rusia ....no.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

sisebuto dijo:


> Bajo el dominio de un imperio militar, económico y cultural anglo es inevitable la visión anglocéntrica. Las guerras de poder, de cualquiera de ellos y proporcionalmente a su capacidad disponible, siempre se desarollan sobre la desconfianza y los apuñalamientos, más o menos sofisticados pero siempre. Una de las grandes habilidades del imperio anglosionista ha sido y es la utilización de proxies en forma de relatos para no iniciados que consiguen una colaboración inconsciente y voluntaria con los intereses de los iniciados, exactamente como en el mundo masón, lo que sumaria y vulgarmente se conoce como manipulación. El Imperio Pirata es un maestro del engaño, la propaganda, las relacciones públicas... utilice el concepto 'proxy' que prefiera. Tienen talento para ello, sin duda, pero quizá ya se han pasado de vueltas. Hasta cierto punto tiene sentido que ahora intenten la invasión de la soberanía física individual como única garantía absoluta, o sea, el apuñalamiento por desconfianza pero a gran escala.



Durante la segunda guerra mundial, antes de la entrada de China en el conflicto, la mayor y mejor fuente de información para ambos bandos fueron los servicios secretos chinos, tanto nacionalistas como comunistas. Lleban lustros intentando hacer daño, y no pueden con ellos, van un paso por delante.
¿Que corrompen un ministro? Pues justo los defenestran en el momento en que los anglos creían que ya podían cambiar el gobierno, o la broma con los de los paraguas, con los bancos suplicando que dejaran a los manifestantes irse a casa y la policía llevándoles té calliente. o los campos de concentración uigures. Este ya no es el mundo anglo y el que no cambie de chip se va a quedar atrás.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (14 Jun 2022)

Rusia tenía alquilada a Ucrania la base e instalaciones militares de Sebastopol. 
Y buena jartada de millones les pagaba por ello. 
Evidentemente en el año 14 eso todo se acabó.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (14 Jun 2022)

Está decayendo la ciberlucha contra el glibilismi y la igindi 2030.
Refuercen eso, muchachos.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada ZHU, te voy a contar un secreto. Hace poco he estado por primera vez en un país del Este, del antiguo bloque soviético. Cuál ha sido mi sorpresa que las iglesias (y sinagogas) ahí siguen. Los comunistas, consciente de su valor, las respetaron. Si en España ganáis los rojos, no habría quedado un santo para vestir, habrían sido quemados todos.
> 
> Sólo hay una cosa peor que un comunista: un rojo.



Un rojo...asi es.

Sacos llenos de odio.

Y pasan los decenios, nos aproximamos ya al siglo del conflicto al que ellos nos empujaron sin lugar a dudas....y ahi sigue el odio españolicida y la asuncion de la leyenda negra ...como verdad revelada por las momias de lenin y la pasionaria.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque en Rusia se impusieron los comunistas científicos, en España siempre se han impuesto y se siguen imponiendo los comunistas utópicos.
> 
> Saludos.



Diras los comunistas ladrones...

Dime algo potable que haya escrito un rojo ladron dizque español...

Para fundir la coleccion numismatica en Mejico hay que odiar mucho a España y a su significado y destino historico.

Mucho...

Un anglo jamas hubiese hecho algo asi.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno ...eso no aplica al clapham porque sus 8 bisabuelos son europeos .
> Por parte paterna gallegos y asturianos ( abuela de Cangas de Onis y abuelo de Pontevedra . Por via materna bisabuela italiana de ascendencia francesa casada con un goy de Antequera , emigraron a Cuba a principios de siglo XX
> El clapham no tiene raices indigenas . La razon por la cual los espanoles no puedieron tener tanto exito en el exterminio de indios como si lo tuvieron los colonos anglosajones se debe que en America Latina vivian culturas indigenas altamente avanzadas
> los incas , los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados
> ...



Pues se salvará usted genéticamente de ser descendiente, pero otra cosa es lo que dice del resto. Eso de 'SOLO el 8% es indígena'. Suena a torticerismo puro. Queda como que 'claro, los españoles los mataron a todos'. Siendo la realidad que se produjo un mestizaje. Ahora lo propio, es que incluya la cifra. Y también que comente las razias cazando indígenas que hacían los anglosajones y derivados por toda América, incluso en zona española o portuguesa, con el objetivo de exterminarlos. Y hable también de las constantes y crudas críticas hacia los españoles por mezclar su sangre que provenían del resto de países de esa Europa tan 'maravillosa'.

Y el que los nativos en la zona española tuviesen capacidades agrícolas, no les libra de ningún exterminio si así se hubiese querido, pero no era esa la intención del Imperio Español. A ver de que forma te vas a salvar de una espada o arcabuz por que sepas plantar bananos. Si quiere puede explicarlo.

Lo que hay es mucho intoxicado por la leyenda negra que no quiere ver lo obvio por el enjuague constante e inmisericorde de sus mentes por los leyenda-negristas europeos, envidiosos y rencorosos contra España.

Y vale ya (a todos) con el temita este, cojones. Que este es el hilo de la guerra en Ucrania. Pesados.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



Que coño exterminar ni que pollas, primero lee como con 300 españoles conquistaban a un millon.los indios yankies si que fueron exterminados UNO POR UNO.


----------



## LIRDISM (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



No existió ningún genocidio, en la América española habia 14 millones de indios y esa cifra se mantuvo en siglos, no descendió. Donde si hubo descenso de población es donde empezó todo, en la española, con los taínos pero es que esos indios eran de cuidado, llevaron al límite a los españoles.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

Aprovechar el hilo para convertirlo en lavadora imperial y el clásico "tu mas".
no es el camino mas correcto para simular inocencia alguna en la historia.
La geografía es la que desnuda las tonterías exculpatorias. Que lo sepan.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

Según un tal Damien Magrud, dicese representante de la Legión Internacional 
creada por el gobierno de Zelenski, habrían mercenarios de 55 países luchando
en Ucrania. Según él, sus sueldos y armas son financiados con el presupuesto
militar de Kiev y dinero de privados. Desnazificando a medio mundo...
¡¡Hágase!!


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jun 2022)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Mira, lo dice el Departamento de Defensa americano. Han dado "soporte" a 46 laboratorios en 20 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espera que el mamarracho este de la Otan dice que es un fake,


*MATTI NOJONEN [Profesor]:* Sí. Gracias. Soy un estudioso de China y tengo una pregunta para el Secretario General Stoltenberg en relación con China-OTAN. La pregunta es si la OTAN incluirá a China en la estrategia. Y luego como. . . o cree que China reaccionará a eso, y qué tipo de juego de pelota enfrentará la OTAN en el futuro, porque entonces es realmente un jugador global. Y si eso también acercará a China a Rusia y aumentará la bipolaridad.

*JENS STOLTENBERG:*

En primer lugar, la OTAN es una alianza de América del Norte y Europa, y la OTAN seguirá siendo una alianza de América del Norte y Europa. Así que no nos convertiremos en una alianza global. Pero América del Norte y Europa, esta región enfrenta amenazas y desafíos globales. Eso incluye, por ejemplo, la cibernética, que es una amenaza verdaderamente global. Las personas pueden estar en China, en Corea del Norte, pueden estar en todo el mundo e imponer graves daños a los aliados de la OTAN, a nuestra seguridad, a través del ciberespacio. El espacio es cada vez más importante para nuestra seguridad, los satélites, las comunicaciones, todo lo que hacemos, o cada vez más lo que hacemos en la tierra depende de las capacidades espaciales a nivel mundial.

Tenemos que reaccionar a eso. El terrorismo llevó a la OTAN a Afganistán en las fronteras, en realidad de China, una amenaza global. Y luego China es importante para nuestra seguridad. Es absolutamente imposible negar eso. Son el segundo país que más gasta en defensa del mundo. Están invirtiendo mucho en nuevos sistemas de armas nucleares, incluidos muchos misiles nucleares de largo alcance que pueden alcanzar todo el territorio de la OTAN. Son la armada más grande del mundo, tienen la armada más grande del mundo. Y están trabajando cada vez más de cerca con Rusia, les guste o no. Pero operan junto con ellos militarmente, diplomáticamente.

*No han condenado la invasión de Ucrania. Difunden la misma narrativa falsa sobre la OTAN causando esta guerra, sobre la OTAN y los Estados Unidos produciendo armas químicas biológicas en Ucrania, lo están difundiendo con sus medios de información pública, apuntalando la narrativa rusa sobre la guerra en Ucrania.* Entonces, están tratando de controlar nuestra infraestructura, por lo que debemos responder a eso. Responderemos a eso como siempre hemos respondido a eso. Pero también reflejamos eso en el nuevo Concepto Estratégico, sin decir que China es un adversario, sino abordando el hecho de que el crecimiento de China es importante para nuestra seguridad. Ahora tengo que parar porque ella se movió hacia mí.

-------------------------------------

Y ahi lo tienes a ese mamarracho de Noruega, con los chinos les van a meter un buen rollito de primavera por el culo.





__





Speech by NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg at the Kultaranta talks


(As delivered)




www.nato.int


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Revisa ese sandwich que dices xq te falta un pan. Lituania frontera con Kaliningrado sí, con el resto de Rusia ....no.



Ya, si fuera por lukashenko ya le habria cambiado hasta el nombre.........


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Un rojo...asi es.
> 
> Sacos llenos de odio.
> 
> Y pasan los decenios, nos aproximamos ya al siglo del conflicto al que ellos nos empujaron sin lugar a dudas....y ahi sigue el odio españolicida y la asuncion de la leyenda negra ...como verdad revelada por las momias de lenin y la pasionaria.





NS 4 dijo:


> Diras los comunistas ladrones...
> 
> Dime algo potable que haya escrito un rojo ladron dizque español...
> 
> ...



Curiosamente aprecio más odio en tus comentarios lunpen que en cualquier rojo presente en el hilo.

México y los mexicanos no odian a España. USA trata de inducir desde décadas un odio hacia lo español y de su legado para llevar a cabo un borrado en su propio territorio del mundo latino y de la lengua española que es el principal enemigo de la minoría WASP, en vano, de momento...
Pero como estamos viendo en Ucrania, el lavado de cerebro de masas puede lograrse si se empeñan en ello con un pequeño número de fanáticos y mucho apoyo logístico. De momento nuestros primos hermanos aguantan. 
Pero no sé hasta cuando mientras nuestros propios ciudadanos se sigan dirigiendo a ellos con desprecio y vanidad. Otra inducción al odio de castas raciales venidas de USA y su segregación racial de clases.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ha tomado el segundo ejército del mundo Krimichitov ya? o todavía están peleando por el huerto del tío Gaudencio?
> 
> Pero qué retrasaos sois.



Estamos atascados por culpa de vuestras cositas chulas de jersón, payasooooooooooooooo


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jun 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> clapham5: "... los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados"
> 
> Los aztecas eran agricultores, pescadores y nada mas. No tenían ganado alguno, a menos que fuera humano.



Sí tenían ganado humano y por esos muchos de esos ganaos estuvieron encantados de que los españoles llegaran, pero claro los bárbaros éramos nosotros y los indígenas pueblos flower power, el lavado de cerebro anglo que no cese


----------



## Triyuga (14 Jun 2022)

*Lavrov: “En Europa, la gente sufre el aumento de los precios, mientras decenas de miles de millones de dólares se destinan al armamento de Ucrania”*






El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó hoy que la ayuda militar a Ucrania está empeorando la situación económica en los países europeos.
«En Europa, el nivel de vida se está deteriorando, la inflación está aumentando y las tasas de crecimiento se están desacelerando. Ha aparecido incluso el concepto de ‘nuevos pobres’», dijo el titular de Asuntos Exteriores en una entrevista a la Radiotelevisión de la República Srpska (Bosnia y Herzegovina).

«La gente está sufriendo los problemas que se avecinan, incluido el aumento de los precios. Muchas personas están en peligro de pobreza. Sin embargo, a pesar de esto, decenas de miles de millones de dólares y de euros se destinan al armamento de Ucrania«, continuó Lavrov, y citó como ejemplo a Alemania.
«Alemania anunció que para ellos no es importante apoyar a los alemanes en períodos difíciles de aumento de precios, sino destinar 100.000 millones de dólares para la militarización de su país. Para muchos en Europa, el anuncio de Alemania sobre la necesidad de convertir el país en la principal potencia militar de Europa es un recuerdo que puede no parecerles inofensivo», sostuvo.
En cuanto al sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE, que incluye el embargo petrolero, Lavrov aseguró que Moscú redestinará sus exportaciones a otros países.
«El petróleo, en general, no está sujeto a la política. […] Tenemos mercados alternativos y ya estamos aumentando las ventas allí. Teniendo en cuenta el nivel de precios que se ha establecido como resultado de la política de Occidente, no tenemos ninguna pérdida en el presupuesto», afirmó.










Lavrov: "En Europa, la gente sufre el aumento de los precios, mientras decenas de miles de millones de dólares se destinan al armamento de Ucrania"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Destruidos 30 puntos de fuego de la artillería ucro y su puesto de mando en Memryk.


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Ucrania lamenta que sólo ha recibido "el 10" de las armas que ha pedido a Occidente


Zelenski pide a sus tropas "aguantar" en la batalla "clave" del Donbás El presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski




www.elmundo.es





*El ejército ucraniano deja el centro de Severodonetsk en manos de las tropas rusas.*

*Desternillante el titular del panfleto del inmundo que sugiere que los ucronazis tenían elección. *


*Los rusos avanzan hacia Jarkov*
Los rusos avanzan, aunque lentamente, en la región de* Jarkov*, la segunda ciudad más grande de* Ucrania* ubicada al norte de *Donbás*. Así lo confirmó el jefe de gabinete del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski*, Oleksiy Arestovych, durante un discurso televisado.


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Se produjo una explosión en la ciudad de Klintsy, región de Bryansk, según testigos presenciales.

La ciudad se encuentra a 50 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania.

Se reportan víctimas.


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Acusado de quemar vivo a un prisionero ruso.

Dice que no fue el, que le obligaron.

Pinta mal


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Contraofensiva rusa en Kherson


----------



## Discordante (14 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Todas las guerras desde el principio de los tiempos tienen motivaciones económicas y siempre hay un gran beneficiado.
> 
> Repasate un poquito los estudios de primaria.....



Ahi es donde te has quedado. En los estudios de primaria.

Las guerras no son economicamente rentables, nunca. Politicamente rentables, puede que si, algunas, pero solo en el corto plazo.


----------



## Expected (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ahi es donde te has quedado. En los estudios de primaria.
> 
> Las guerras no son economicamente rentables, nunca. Politicamente rentables, puede que si, algunas, pero solo en el corto plazo.



Pues como E-rejon... Que le salen las notas de la Evau el jueves y le va a correr la madre a zapatillazos. Ya le dijimos que no estuviera troleando en el foro todo el rato....


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



En Paraguay hay un 1% de indígenas.
Que el guaraní sea lengua oficial y sea conocida por más del 90% de la población es otro ejemplo del mestizaje.
El guaraní actual se gestó en las reducciones donde los jesuitas (españoles) lo fijaron por escrito, le dieron una gramática y un diccionario y tradujeron la biblia y el catecismo. Con el fin de las reducciones el guaraní jesuitico se difundió por toda la zona (también se habla en partes de Argentina, Bolivia y Brasil).
Lo mismito que el idioma de los Sioux y Cheyennes...


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ahi es donde te has quedado. En los estudios de primaria.
> 
> Las guerras no son economicamente rentables, nunca. Politicamente rentables, puede que si, algunas, pero solo en el corto plazo.



Todos los imperios se han forjado por la fuerza. La obtención de riquezas y su acumulación se han logrado siempre por la fuerza y la violencia. Es el motor de la historia desde los sumerios hasta hoy.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



Aplicas el termino "genocidio" a una cosa que ocurrio en los siglos XVI-XVII ???
Ahi Dios mio...como estan las cabezas...

Mira Rafael...lo que hizo España en America, que fue replicarse a si misma en las Españas, y mejorarse con la nueva sangre, se parece a lo que hicieron los anglosajones como un huevo a una castaña.

España no tuvo intencion de exterminio...muy al contrario desde bien pronto tiene intencion de cristianizacion y sublimacion de la vida de los nativos americanos.

Te recomiendo que te acerques a la vida y obras de Don Antonio Benavides, general español en aquellas tierras, y gobernador de varios territorios, y veas lo que el hizo por aquellos pueblos.

No compreis tan tan puerilmente la leyenda negra que precisamente los anglos crearon...si antes lo menciono...


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que coño exterminar ni que pollas, primero lee como con 300 españoles conquistaban a un millon.los indios yankies si que fueron exterminados UNO POR UNO.



Jerónimo no era un apodo, era su nombre de bautizo. Hablaba español perfectamente. Los indios norteamericanos sobrevivieron 3 siglos siendo españoles, como mucho se mataban entre ellos, pero no sobrevivieron ni 50años a los ánglos. Investiga quien arrancaba la cabellera a quien y cobraba por pieza.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Jun 2022)

Los chinos son comerciantes puros y duros, si por vender a Rusia tiene problemas su elección es muy fácil.

Los rusos lo van a pasar muy putas. Sin coches, sin portátiles, sin software como coño va a funcionar su economía







Pravda. Chína vende a Rusia un 50% menos de electrónica. Smartphones 830k vs 2 millones, Portátiles 43k VS 350k. "Abandono silencioso y encubierto" "


Los chinos son comerciantes puros y duros, si por vender a Rusia tiene problemas su elección es muy fácil. Los rusos lo van a pasar muy putas. Sin coches, sin portátiles, sin software como coño va a funcionar su economía? https://www.kp.ru/daily/27404/4601803/ ¿Salvará China la economía...




www.burbuja.info






"*Pravda. Chína vende a Rusia un 50% menos de electrónica. Smartphones 830k vs 2 millones, Portátiles 43k VS 350k. "Abandono silencioso y encubierto" "*


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según un tal Damien Magrud, dicese representante de la Legión Internacional
> creada por el gobierno de Zelenski, habrían mercenarios de 55 países luchando
> en Ucrania. Según él, sus sueldos y armas son financiados con el presupuesto
> militar de Kiev y dinero de privados. Desnazificando a medio mundo...
> ¡¡Hágase!!



Algo parecido a lo que sucedió en Siria con los jihadistas.
Gracias a Rusia llevamos unos años relativamente tranquilos....


----------



## Discordante (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todos los imperios se han forjado por la fuerza. La obtención de riquezas y su acumulación se han logrado siempre por la fuerza y la violencia. Es el motor de la historia desde los sumerios hasta hoy.



La acumulacion de riqueza en unas pocas manos no es economia. Al menos no economia macro. A nivel macro sin duda se ha logrado mucho mas con el comercio y el trabajo/inversion que con la fuerza. A nivel micro te diria que tambien pero supongo que es mas dificil de ver.

Lo que atrae de esas acciones es el "poder". Poder politico en realidad. Dominar a otros y mediante el monopolio de la violencia extraer privilegios/rentas. Las castas que tenian el poder lo convertian en cierto poder economico pero siempre mucho menos y mas ineficiente que mediante el libre mercado. Tienes ejemplos de gente "mas rica que el rey" a punta pala.

En las epocas antiguas tampoco habia mucha economia que destrozar (si tienes poco no puedes perder mucho) pero aun asi cualquier analisis serio demuestra que la situacion de la poblacion conquistada y la poblacion conquistadora en conjunto estaban peor tras la guerra que antes de ella y durante bastante tiempo.

Ademas esa clase de imperialismo genera unas dinamicas e incentivos que hacen que el sistema se vuelva altamente inestable y requiera de mayores inversiones (en monopolio de la violencia) continuamente para mantenerlo unido/bajo control.


----------



## eolico (14 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Jerónimo no era un apodo, era su nombre de bautizo. Hablaba español perfectamente. Los indios norteamericanos sobrevivieron 3 siglos siendo españoles, como mucho se mataban entre ellos, pero no sobrevivieron ni 50años a los ánglos. Investiga quien arrancaba la cabellera a quien y cobraba por pieza.



Aqui lo explica el nieto de Jeronimo


----------



## Galiciaverde (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno ...eso no aplica al clapham porque sus 8 bisabuelos son europeos .
> Por parte paterna gallegos y asturianos ( abuela de Cangas de Onis y abuelo de Pontevedra . Por via materna bisabuela italiana de ascendencia francesa casada con un goy de Antequera , emigraron a Cuba a principios de siglo XX
> El clapham no tiene raices indigenas . La razon por la cual los espanoles no puedieron tener tanto exito en el exterminio de indios como si lo tuvieron los colonos anglosajones se debe que en America Latina vivian culturas indigenas altamente avanzadas
> los incas , los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados
> ...



Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.

Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.

Hubo bastantes matrimonios con indígenas, hombres que volvían a España con su esposa e hijos indígenas. Y es que una parte del éxito de la colonización española fue que se intentaba llegar a una colonización pacífica casándose con alguna hija del jefe de tribu, con lo cual no había sangre ni luchas. Eso no lo hacían los anglosajones en el norte que nunca consideraron a los indígenas nativos como seres humanos iguales .

Puedo decirle que en mi propia familia hay una rama de descendientes de indígenas americanos que data de los primeros tiempos de la conquista de América. Y voy a darle otro dato objetivo. Si usted visita en Sevilla el panteón de los sevillanos ilustres, allí encontrará la hermosa y lujosa tumba de un Moctezuma ( *Jerónimo Girón de Moctezuma y Ahumada y Salcedo*, Marqués de las Amarillas ), junto a otros sevillanos ilustres: Gustavo Adolfo Becker, *Cecilia Bohl de Faber* (que escribía sus obras bajo el seudónimo de Fernán Caballero), *Alberto Lista*, los *Ponce de León*, Amador de los Ríos, etc, etc. Puede comprobarlo: * Panteón de Sevillanos Ilustres - Sevilla

Y en este otro enlace, cita textual: El Panteón de Sevillanos Ilustres – Antonio Puente Mayor
" _En el siglo XIX hubo que trasladar los restos de *Jerónimo Girón y Moctezuma*_*, hijo de un marqués malagueño y una descendiente de los aztecas que llegó a gobernador de Barcelona, "*

Un marqués casado con una indígena americana. Esposa oficial. Sangre indígena americana gobernador de Barcelona. Está todo dicho.

Ahora, querido conforista Clapham, acordará conmigo en que, si bien todas las colonizaciones resultan traumáticas para los indígenas, hay grados y, sinceramente, la colonización española tiene más similitud con la romana en comparación con las devastadoras colonizaciones anglosajonas

Pido disculpas por la deriva del hilo, pero ya cansa tanta insistencia en hacerse las víctimas, que los españoles no andamos llorando por la conquista de Roma, de Cartago, de los árabes, de los franceses, de los norteamericanos (ahora) y de los descendientes de la gran madre Lucy hace millones de años, sino que de todos hemos aprendido y todos nos han dejado una cultura que apreciamos y de la que nos sentimos orgullosos.
Ustedes solo han tenido una conquista, nosotros bastantes más. Hablamos desde la experiencia, lo ocurrido hace siglos hay que asimilarlo, superarlo y aprender de la experiencia para continuar avanzando. Y ya dejo el tema. Raptors ya se ha fue al ignore y supongo que otros le acompañarán.

Edito para añadir cita de un enlace colgado por el conforista peineto:



Peineto dijo:


> Pego y dejo el fuera de tiesto. A ver los putos anglos si igualan esto.
> 
> La ley de matrimonios mixtos que cambió la colonización de América - 60 Minutos



Cita: _"... Si bien la postura oficial de los Reyes Católicos con respecto a los indios era aún imprecisa en 1495, tan sólo cinco años más tarde, en 1500, los monarcas publicaron una *real cédula prohibiendo su esclavización.*..
... y a pesar de la abundancia de casos de convivencia fuera del matrimonio que se daba en América, las uniones reconocidas parecen haber sido la regla general. Según el historiador británico Hugh Thomas, el repartimiento de 1514 organizado por Rodrigo de Alburquerque sugería que *la mitad de los colonos castellanos de La Española estaban formalmente casados con mujeres indígenas." *_


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los chinos son comerciantes puros y duros, si por vender a Rusia tiene problemas su elección es muy fácil.
> 
> Los rusos lo van a pasar muy putas. Sin coches, sin portátiles, sin software como coño va a funcionar su economía
> 
> ...



El Komsomolskaya Pravda es un tabloide puro y duro desde los años 90 del siglo pasado. El Pravda simplemente ya no existe.

Después de mentir con lo de los coches, como para tomar en serio a la prensa.


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y las playas nudistas. Recuerdo que me llevaron a FITUR y en el stand de la añorada RSF coger unos folletos con chavalas en la playa como Dios las trajo al mundo.... Y guardarlos a escondidas como oro el paño.
> Un país admirable, muy avanzado en algunos aspectos. Desde que desapareció Europa es mucho peor.



viajé a principio de los 80 por yugoslavia... una cosa son los folletos turísticos y otra el tercer mundo y ausencia y carestía de todo que era aquello. los supermercados del centro de belgrado eran una sucesión de estanterías y neveras vacías con algún resto de embutido por ahí... y en un rincón una cola que llegaba a la calle porque ese día había café. lo más notorio -supongo que seguirá igual- es que en vez de botellines de agua en los trenes se vendían botellines de aguardiente.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El peor ataque contra Donetsk


Por primera vez en siete años, el regimiento Azov no pudo celebrar en su base de Urzuf su principal acto del año: la conmemoración del día en el que el regimiento liberó Mariupol de la RPD. Sin que…




slavyangrad.es











El peor ataque contra Donetsk


14/06/2022


Por primera vez en siete años, el regimiento Azov no pudo celebrar en su base de Urzuf su principal acto del año: la conmemoración del día en el que el regimiento _liberó_ Mariupol de la RPD. Sin que mediara batalla, y posiblemente con la participación de Rinat Ajmetov, cuyas fábricas ha protegido el regimiento en estos años, el 13 de junio de 2014, las tropas ucranianas tomaron Mariupol, la ciudad más importante de Donbass por detrás de las dos capitales, Donetsk y Lugansk. Fue el primer gran éxito de Ucrania en su _reconquista_ del este de Ucrania. Pocas semanas después, las milicias de Igor Strelkov rompían en plena noche el cerco de Slavyansk para abandonar Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Lo mismo haría poco después Alexey Mozgovoy. Defender Lisichansk y Severodonetsk era ya imposible. Las milicias se retiraron a Donetsk y Lugansk, tratando de proteger un frente que se estrechaba cada vez más alrededor de las dos capitales, pero en ningún momento aspiraron a responder a ese repliegue con el tratamiento que Ucrania había dado a las ciudades mientras se encontraban bajo control de la RPD y la RPL, es decir, con artillería.

En el verano de 2014, el frente se acercó peligrosamente a la ciudad de Donetsk, cuya caída habría supuesto irremediablemente el colapso de la RPD y la RPL. Ese fue, desde antes incluso de su llegada a la presidencia, el objetivo de Petro Poroshenko, que prometió ganar la guerra en apenas unos días. A punto de quedar rodeada, Donetsk pudo evitar que la lucha llegara al centro de la ciudad en parte gracias a la batalla de Ilovaisk. Infligiendo la que posiblemente sea la derrota más importante del Ejército Ucraniano en la fase activa de la guerra en Donbass, la milicia de la RPD, con especial protagonismo de las unidades lideradas por _Givi_ y _Motorola_, no solo logró limitar el peligro sobre Donetsk, sino que consolidó el frente con la retirada de las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano.

Aunque alejado el peligro de un cerco que habría sido catastrófico para la capital de la RPD -una ciudad cuya población antes de la guerra se acercaba al millón de habitantes-, la línea del frente ha seguido siendo una amenaza para la ciudad de Donetsk todos estos años. Ni la captura del aeropuerto en la campaña de enero-febrero de 2015 ni los acuerdos de Minsk han logrado en estos años que la artillería deje de ser un sonido habitual, aunque en la distancia, para la población de Donetsk. Sin embargo, los ataques se limitaban a las zonas de las afueras, como la golpeada localidad de Spartak, que por su cercanía a Peski y Avdeevka, bajo control ucraniano, ha vivido un infierno a lo largo de los últimos ochos años. Distritos como Kievsky y Kubishevsky de la capital de Donbass han sido también nombres habituales en los partes de guerra diarios. Lejos de los grandes titulares, ya que ni la prensa occidental ni en muchas ocasiones la prensa rusa se ha preocupado especialmente por la guerra mientras la batalla se ha limitado a Donbass, los bombardeos se habían convertido en parte de la rutina, pero no habían afectado en exceso al centro de la ciudad.

Desde hace un par de semanas, la situación de Donetsk ha empeorado a medida que lo ha hecho la situación de las tropas ucranianas en diferentes zonas del frente, fundamentalmente en Severodonetsk-Lisichansk y en los alrededores de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. Ayer, Ucrania admitía por primera vez algo evidente desde hacía más de una semana: las tropas rusas y republicanas controlan el centro de la ciudad de Severodonetsk. Como ya ocurriera en Mariupol el pasado abril, las tropas ucranianas, expulsadas de las zonas centrales de la ciudad, se han refugiado en la zona industrial, fundamentalmente en la fábrica Azot, propiedad del oligarca Dmitro Firtash, donde su situación se complica cada día. El domingo, las imágenes mostraban la destrucción del último puente entre Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, dificultando aún más, no solo el suministro de esas tropas, sino sus posibilidades de retirarse a la ciudad vecina junto con su equipamiento pesado.

Los retrocesos en el frente han obligado ya a las autoridades ucranianas a modificar su estrategia informativa. Del discurso de una victoria segura, se ha pasado en las últimas semanas a resaltar el desequilibrio de una batalla que se ha convertido en una guerra de artillería -lo ha sido desde 2014- en la que Ucrania carece de artillería pesada y se queda sin munición. En esos términos se pronunciaba ayer el hasta ahora sonriente gobernador Kim de Nikolaev. El asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, como había hecho horas antes la cuenta oficial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, publicaba en las redes sociales la lista del equipamiento pesado que Ucrania necesita para ganar la guerra. Sin grandes sorpresas, la artillería es el centro de la lista de deseos de Kiev.



Escasa de artillería para luchar contra las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Ucrania sí dispone de sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples y munición para luchar contra la población de Donetsk, que en el día de ayer fue sometida al peor bombardeo desde que comenzó la guerra en 2014. Un mercado, una maternidad, todo tipo de infraestructuras, viviendas unifamiliares y edificios de apartamentos fueron alcanzados por la artillería ucraniana, que disparó 80 proyectiles de Grad -conocidos por su falta de precisión- y una salva de Uragan en apenas una hora. Los ataques, que se produjeron a lo largo de todo el día y por toda la ciudad, obligaron a la población a regresar a los refugios, olvidados en el centro de la ciudad desde los primeros años de la guerra. Al final del día, se hablaba de cinco civiles asesinados -entre ellos un niño- y una treintena de heridos en un ataque en el que se habían producido más de 300 explosiones y que en ningún caso se había dirigido contra objetivos militares.

Los bombardeos ucranianos sobre la ciudad de Donetsk, en la que las posiciones militares no se encuentran en el centro desde 2014, tiene varios objetivos: elevar la moral de las tropas a base de mostrar que ni la RPD ni Rusia pueden garantizar la seguridad incluso en la capital de Donbass, forzar una respuesta de Rusia que posteriormente sería denunciada como crímenes de guerra o simplemente castigar a una población que Ucrania perdió hace ocho años. Al final del día, la artillería de la RPD comenzó a golpear las posiciones ucranianas en los alrededores de Donetsk. Se habló también del trabajo de las aeronaves rusas contra las posiciones fortificadas de Ucrania en zonas como Avdeevka, uno de los puntos fuertes del Ejército Ucraniano en la zona. Es a Rusia a quien apeló ayer Denis Pushilin, solicitando un mayor contingente para defender Donetsk. Sin un notable aumento del peso de las tropas rusas en la zona, no es de esperar que la RPD pueda atacar frontalmente Marinka o Avdeevka, dos de los puntos más fortificados de Donbass, por lo que Ucrania podrá, al menos por un tiempo, continuar bombardeando una ciudad que sabe perdida desde 2014.

Para luchar contra la población de Donetsk y contra el Ejército Ruso en el frente, Volodymyr Zelensky volvió a exigir ayer más artillería a sus socios. “En las batallas por Donbass, nuestras tropas aventajan as las rusas”, alegó ayer el presidente ucraniano, a pesar de que las topas ucranianas retroceden en Donbass desde febrero. “Esperamos que nuestros socios nos den artillería”, suplicó de nuevo. La artillería occidental podría alcanzar localidades y objetivos mucho más alejados del frente. Sin embargo, Kiev ha demostrado ya su capacidad de hacer daño utilizando la artillería ucraniana y soviética que amenaza ahora a los residentes de Donetsk.

«Hablad con Kyrylivka, Genichesk, Berdyansk, Mangush. Hablad con Gorlovka, Donetsk, Lugansk. Hablad con quienes en la región de Járkov todavía se ven obligados a ver la bandera rusa en suelo ucraniano. Dígales que el ejército ucraniano definitivamente vendrá”, afirmó el presidente ucraniano anunciando la futura liberación de esas poblaciones a las que bombardea a diario sin objetivo militar alguno. Después de ocho años de bloqueo y bombardeos, no necesita explicar unos bombardeos que pasan desapercibidos en la prensa y nunca han causado protestas en el país. Y, si hace falta, siempre puede culparse a Rusia, como hiciera ayer un conocido _periodista_ del tabloide alemán _Bild_, que afirmó en las redes sociales que «como en 2014, los criminales rusos están bombardeando a sus rehenes ucranianos en la ciudad ocupada de Donetsk».


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La acumulacion de riqueza en unas pocas manos no es economia. Al menos no economia macro. A nivel macro sin duda se ha logrado mucho mas con el comercio y el trabajo/inversion que con la fuerza. A nivel micro te diria que tambien.
> 
> Lo que atrae de esas acciones es el "poder". Poder politico en realidad. Las castas que tenian el poder lo convertian en cierto poder economico pero siempre mucho menos y mas ineficiente que mediante el libre mercado.
> 
> ...



En todo ese blablabla que leo, nada tiene que ver con la puta realidad histórica y económica y sí con las ínfulas libertarians y wishful thinking destinada a los lunpenes incautos.
No existe LA economía, todo se reduce a gestión del imperio y el mantenimiento de las élites endógamas capitalistas. Las épocas de mayor prosperidad de las sociedades han correspondido con periodos revolucionarios, de destrucción de los grandes patrimonios (revoluciones y guerras mundiales) y mayor distribución de riquezas así como el reconocimiento de los méritos individuales hacia el grupo.
El retorno al capitalismo globalista liberal presocialista es el retorno a la violencia, la coacción simbólica de la deuda, las guerras, la dictadura de las corporaciones, el pillaje y la barbarie. En el tema presente se trata del robo organizado por occidente de los recursos de Rusia y del mundo eslavo.


----------



## chemarin (14 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Rusia debería tomarse muy en serio ya terminar con la artillería que castiga Donetsk desde el inicio de la operación militar. Eso debería ser prioritario. La población de Donetsk ha sufrido ya bastante, no merece el ensañamiento de estos hijos de mil perras. Y Rusia tiene, además, la oportunidad de demostrar exactamente para qué sirve su operación militar especial y por qué los de Donetsk _son los suyos_.
> 
> Por supuesto, de esta puta barbaridad nada se verá en los presstitutes occidentales.



Quiero pensar que es impotencia, porque pensar otra cosa sería tremendo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Komsomolskaya Pravda es un tabloide puro y duro desde los años 90 del siglo pasado. El Pravda simplemente ya no existe.
> 
> *Después de mentir con lo de los coches, como para tomar en serio a la prensa.*



Sigue en tu zona de confort. No leas esto que tendrás pesadillas. Ya no crees ni a los rusos 






__





Pravda. "Los coches se fabrican sin ningún sistema electrónico ni de seguridad moderno" Bajan un 84% las ventas. (24.000 en mayo para 146 millones,)


España 85.000 de venta en mayo para 47 millones. Rusia 24.000 para 146 millones. 11 veces menos en proporción Esto va a pasar con absolutamente con todos los electrodomésticos, coches, camiones, aviones. etc. Lavar a mano? Dice que tendrán que aprender a conducir de nuevo. Sin GPS, ABS...




www.burbuja.info






España 85.000 de venta en mayo para 47 millones.

Rusia 24.000 para 146 millones.

*11 veces menos en proporción*


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sigue en tu zona de confort. No leas esto que tendrás pesadillas. Ya no crees ni a los rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los coches ya se desmintió por aquí, comentamos en ese hilo. Como los que hablaban de los aviones y tal. Poco conocéis a los periodistas.


----------



## Discordante (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En todo ese blablabla que leo, nada tiene que ver con la puta realidad histórica y económica y sí con las ínfulas libertarians y wishful thinking destinada a los lunpenes incautos.
> No existe LA economía, todo se reduce a gestión del imperio y el mantenimiento de las élites endógamas capitalistas. Las épocas de mayor prosperidad de las sociedades han correspondido con periodos revolucionarios, de destrucción de los grandes patrimonios (revoluciones y guerras mundiales) y mayor distribución de riquezas así como el reconocimiento de los méritos individuales hacia el grupo.
> El retorno al capitalismo globalista liberal presocialista es el retorno a la violencia, la coacción simbólica de la deuda, las guerras, la dictadura de las corporaciones, el pillaje y la barbarie. En el tema presente se trata del robo organizado por occidente de los recursos de Rusia y del mundo eslavo.



Precisamente si algo de lo que he dicho tiene es reflejo historico. Ninguna poblacion ha vivido mejor bajo un imperio o epoca de conflicto que antes de convertirse en el o entrar en el conflicto. Ni uno.

Esta claro que para los megalomanos es mejor tener un imperio. Un mapa muy grande, con muchas posesiones, muchos subditos, ser un emperador y dirigir el destino de todos. Para la poblacion general no haya nada mejor que la paz y el desarrollo. De hecho son polos opuestos. Cuanto mas hay de los 1º menos hay de los 2º.

Obviamente tu eres un puto psicopata socialista que solo busca el poder y la dominacion sobre el resto mediante la fuerza y la violencia. En tu caso como eres un mierda fisica y mental buscas usar el estado, mediante el poder politico, como herramienta para lograrlo. Otros usaban la violencia fisica (generales) para establecer sus regimenes totalitarios de terror. Otros mas la mente (los tiranos politico-religiosos). Pero estais todos cortados por el mismo patron.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

putin es el puto amo

ojala joda a esos yankis .. que debil.es USA

The Hill señaló un punto débil en los EEUU El país no sobrevivirá a la crisis energética si Rusia detiene el suministro de uranio enriquecido a las centrales nucleares estadounidenses.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

en rusia la gente se ha dado cuenta que lan
otan es muy muy debil

en letonia los.pronazis estan en panico .. aqui en mi zona todos tenemos ya la.bandera rusa preprada para poner en el mastil

VIVA RUSIA

pd: aqui todo el mundo habla ruso.. todo el mundo


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de los coches ya se desmintió por aquí, comentamos en ese hilo. Como los que hablaban de los aviones y tal. Poco conocéis a los periodistas.



Los conocen muy bien. En este foro son la prolongación del panfletismo otaniano. Se busca desesperadamente la pajilla en ojo ajeno para no ver la viga en el propio.









La banca roza soportes cuya cesión acarrearía caídas del 10%


La inflación está siendo el detonante para el endurecimiento de las políticas monetarias a escala planetaria. Las alzas de tipos se extienden por las economías desarrolladas, pero también lo hacen en las emergentes, con especial intensidad en América Latina. En este contexto hay que tener muy...



www.eleconomista.es













Seis compañías del Ibex ya cotizan en mínimos del año


Las consecuencias del mal dato de inflación del pasado viernes cada vez son mayores y el incremento de la percepción del riesgo de que los bancos centrales tengan que pegar un acelerón (todavía mayor) al proceso de subida de tipos ha hecho que los inversores se batan en retirada de la renta...



www.eleconomista.es













Las eléctricas ya esgrimen el conflicto con Argelia para encarecer los contratos de luz


EDP, principal eléctrica en Portugal y una de las más grandes en España, ha detallado a la Administración que el conflicto de Argelia y Marruecos afecta a España y eso la obliga a tener que subir precios




www.elconfidencial.com













La crisis de la inflación desata un gran seísmo en la bolsa y la deuda mundiales


Una sacudida de enormes dimensiones, desde Asia a Estados Unidos, pasando por Europa hizo tambalear ayer los parquets electrónicos de todo el mundo. Los mercados




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## coscorron (14 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El peor ataque contra Donetsk
> 
> 
> Por primera vez en siete años, el regimiento Azov no pudo celebrar en su base de Urzuf su principal acto del año: la conmemoración del día en el que el regimiento liberó Mariupol de la RPD. Sin que…
> ...



Con estas acciones evidentemente se busca cambiar la estrategía militar del contrario ... Los bombardeos aliados en las ciudades alemanes de la segunda guerra mundial consiguieron mantener gran parte de la Lutwaffe alejada del frente oriental. Con esto se pretende militarmente algo similar. No tienen objetivos militares que bombardear pero si fijan la atención de la artillería y aviación rusa en la zona para proteger esas ciudadades la atraen a su campo de juego que es la zona de Avdeevka. Supongo que si un Paco como yo es capaz de darse cuenta pues los rusos también y si han aguantado bombardeos por ocho años bien pueden aguantar algunos meses más ... Al final cuando la batalla en el frente principal de Donbass vaya acabando ya le llegará el turno a Avdeevka.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Aqui lo explica el nieto de Jeronimo



Creo que ni aun volviendo Jeronimo redivivo...convenceria a esta tropa de que alguna vez España y los españolitos hicieron algo bueno y digno...

Es nuestra cruz...cargar con estos cenizos odiadores.


----------



## eolico (14 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.
> 
> Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.
> 
> ...




En la misma linea, el duque de ahumada fundador de la guardia civil era descendiente directo de moctezuma.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> viajé a principio de los 80 por yugoslavia... una cosa son los folletos turísticos y otra el tercer mundo y ausencia y carestía de todo que era aquello. los supermercados del centro de belgrado eran una sucesión de estanterías y neveras vacías con algún resto de embutido por ahí... y en un rincón una cola que llegaba a la calle porque ese día había café. lo más notorio -supongo que seguirá igual- es que en vez de botellines de agua en los trenes se vendían botellines de aguardiente.



Pues a mi no me ha trasmitido eso mi familia. Al contrario, todo el mundo tenia acceso a estudios, a una vivienda estatal y a un coche...

Eso me han contado...es mas, a mi suegro, maestro industrial de la epoca, le permitian el trabajo en la fabrica y en sus tierras...Tito lo permitia. Asi como el hacerte tu propia casa si asi lo querias.

Desde luego no me hablan de escasez ni de racionamientos. La gente tenia prosperidad.


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Obviamente tu eres un puto psicopata socialista que solo busca el poder y la dominacion sobre el resto mediante la fuerza y la violencia. En tu caso como eres un mierda fisica y mental buscas usar el estado, mediante el poder politico, como herramienta para lograrlo. Otros usaban la violencia fisica (generales) para establecer sus regimenes totalitarios de terror. Otros mas la mente (los tiranos politico-religiosos). Pero estais todos cortados por el mismo patron.



Obviamente tu ideología e ignorancia te impiden comprender que el socialismo o el comunismo significan la renuncia a la búsqueda de poder y acumulación de riquezas fuera de la prosperidad general. El capitalismo debe su existencia al Estado y su control y ha luchado con todas sus fuerzas porque no coexista cualquier otra forma de organización social y económica heterodoxa que le prive de su poder. 
Ello ha obligado siempre a militarizar y jerarquizar cualquier sociedad dispuesta a salir del capitalismo para consolidar sus aspiraciones revolucionarias.
Por desgracia, a la violencia del capital no queda otra que responder con violencia para poder existir como alternativa o esperar dócilmente que se hunda con sus contradicciones en su dinámica de acumulación infinita.
Sólo entonces quizá exista algo que se aproxime a la vida en armonía y una cierta libertad responsable.
Si en tu delirio ortodoxo crees que todos aquellos que no quieren tu sistema están cortados por el mismo patrón, eso se deberá quizá a tu visión binaria de clase que te impide ver el bosque.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.
> 
> Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.
> 
> ...



Aunque sea el hilo de Ucrania, y no queriendo desviar el tema; hay un caso de población nativa muy afectada por la llegada de extranjeros, y caso bien estudiado, el de las Islas Marquesas que hoy forman parte de la Polinesia Francia.

De unos 100.000 habitantes siglos atrás, a unos 9000 ahora.
Y aunque constan breves persecuciones por parte de británicos y estadounidenses, lo que se sabe es que la reducción de la población fue debida a enfermedades para las que los nativos no tenían defensas, y que a diferencia de otras islas de Oceanía, no hubo un mestizaje intenso con los extranjeros que permitiera adquirir cierta residencia a las enfermedades.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.
> 
> Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.
> 
> ...



Pero pk les dices que lo han de asumir como si fuesen los perdedores? Si los que viven en América son los hijos de los conquistadores mezclados con sangre indígena. Y además... fue algo glorioso joder. Que esa gente estaba aislada del mundo y pasaron de la edad de piedra al renacimiento de un plumazo y encima... gracias a SUS antepasados Españoles, ese proceso se produjo en su mayor parte de forma Pacífica destruyendo el poder de tribus brutalmente sádicas y liberando a las que vivieron bajo el terror durante siglos. Ellos se conquistaron a ellos mismos. Mis antepasados se quedaron aquí labrando como animales. Los Aztecas eran putos Zelenskys joder. Que se dedicaban a torturar a las pobres tribus del Donbass Mexicano.

Un Mexicano debería estar orgulloso de como SUS antepasados colonizaron y desarrollaron esa tierra. Es absurdo quejarse de que vengan, te den cultura, tecnología y un régimen feudal cristiano que era MIL VECES MEJOR que la porquería sádica que ofrecían los Aztecas y demás ralea de hijos de puta.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Jun 2022)

Las armas que la otan da a los ukronazis están siendo bien invertidas.









Al menos cinco muertos y 33 heridos en la región separatista de Donetsk en Ucrania


Al menos cinco personas han muerto y 33 han resultado heridas este lunes tras un bombardeo en la región...




www.europapress.es





Claramente necesitan más armas.


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Que odio más sibilino gastais. El 90% de Españoles no tiene ningún tipo de trato despectivo para con los Hispanos de America. Son ellos los que tienen los cojones de echar "no se que cojones" en cara un genocidio fake que no se lo cree ni el tonto del pueblo.



Recuerda lo que he puesto también sobre lo de las minorías fanatizadas financiadas con recursos casi infinitos.
En 1929 los nazis eran sólo un 3% del electorado. En 1933 ganaron las elecciones.









Elecciones federales de Alemania de marzo de 1933 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las crisis profundas producen monstruos y la máquina ya está en marcha...


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Obviamente tu ideología e ignorancia te impiden comprender que el socialismo o el comunismo significan la renuncia a la búsqueda de poder y acumulación de riquezas fuera de la prosperidad general. El capitalismo debe su existencia al Estado y su control y ha luchado con todas sus fuerzas porque no coexista cualquier otra forma de organización social y económica heterodoxa que le prive de su poder.
> Ello ha obligado siempre a militarizar y jerarquizar cualquier sociedad dispuesta a salir del capitalismo para consolidar sus aspiraciones revolucionarias.
> Por desgracia, a la violencia del capital no queda otra que responder con violencia para poder existir como alternativa o esperar dócilmente que se hunda con sus contradicciones en su dinámica de acumulación infinita.
> Sólo entonces quizá exista algo que se aproxime a la vida en armonía y una cierta libertad responsable.
> Si en tu delirio ortodoxo crees que todos aquellos que no quieren tu sistema están cortados por el mismo patrón, eso se deberá quizá a tu visión binaria de clase que te impide ver el bosque.



Solo vas a poder evitar que tu vecino no acumule riqueza por la fuerza. No mientas. Al final si persiste en su deseo, tendrás que recurrir a las pistolas para quitarle lo que es suyo.

EL sistema socialista es intrínsecamente injusto en la medida que roba a unos para entregárselo a otros bajo la calumnia de que esos que tienen dinero lo han robado.

Que pasa? Que eso es en general falso, tienen pk se han esforzado y si se lo quitas dejan de esforzarse y si esa parte de la población que es la que da vida y riqueza deja de esforzarse el país se va a la mierda. De verdad... Ni los chinos se creen estas tonterías. El Socialismo es una propuesta obsoleta y fracasada. Si no dejas a prosperar a quien lo desea y tiene capacidad para ello, la mayoría de mediocres va a vivir en la miseria pk ellos por si mismo no son capaces de generar nada. Necesitan ser pastoreados. Si los pastorea un burócrata del Kremlin solo generan ineficiencias que no van a ningún lado y el sistema se termina por desmoronar. Ya ha pasado en tantos sitios que es inútil seguir discutiendo este tipo de tonterías.

Otra cosa es lo que hacen los Chinos. Estimulan a la gente a prosperar, dejan puertas abiertas a la clase media para que pueda emprender y montar negocios mientras controla de forma férrea a los ricos y poderosos y tiene bajo control estatal absoluto todas las industrias estratégicas. Eso si que funciona. Pero de prohibir la acumulación de riqueza? Nanai. Sin eso un país no se desarrolla, se hunde en la miseria más absoluta pk esa gente capaz de generar riqueza se marcha a otro lado donde se lo permitan. Y si no les dejas salir como tienen que hacer los regímenes del estilo que te gustan, pues simplemente dejan de remar y hacen lo mínimo para que no les manden a Siberia. Total? Miseria y hambre.


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Solo vas a poder evitar que tu vecino no acumule riqueza por la fuerza. No mientas. Al final si persiste en su deseo, tendrás que recurrir a las pistolas para quitarle lo que es suyo.
> 
> EL sistema socialista es intrínsecamente injusto en la medida que roba a unos para entregárselo a otros bajo la calumnia de que esos que tienen dinero lo han robado.



El capitalismo es el robo estructurado por la propiedad lucrativa de los medios de producción. Los de abajo se esfuerzan. Los de arriba cuentan los beneficios y riquezas que producen los de abajo por su trabajo subordinado para poder subsistir. Esa es la auténtica violencia dominante a día de hoy.
El socialismo es la emancipación de esa dependencia material y subordinación. A eso tú lo llamas robo.






Un jefe mata a su empleado por tomar café fuera del horario permitido


Liarla en el trabajo o cometer un error imperdonable puede llevar a una multa y/o a un despido. Sin embargo, hay veces en las que puede llegar a costarte la vida. Es lo que le ocur




www.marca.com


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los conocen muy bien. En este foro son la prolongación del panfletismo otaniano. Se busca desesperadamente la pajilla en ojo ajeno para no ver la viga en el propio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como cierto reportero dicharachero español en Rusia argumentando que los cines rusos de provincias están cerrando debido a las sanciones (no tienen películas yanquis en cartelera y tal) cuando en realidad los motivos son los mismos que en el resto de Europa. En una ciudad española como Gijón casi todas las salas de cine hace tiempo que bajaron la persiana.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Komsomolskaya Pravda es un tabloide puro y duro desde los años 90 del siglo pasado. El Pravda simplemente ya no existe.
> 
> Después de mentir con lo de los coches, como para tomar en serio a la prensa.



De hecho hay varios Pravda en el mercado en Rusia, el original fué comprado por el Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa.



https://gazeta-pravda.ru/


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El capitalismo es el robo estructurado por su propiedad lucrativa de los medios de producción. Los de abajo se esfuerzan. Los de arriba cuentan los beneficios y riquezas que producen los de abajo por su trabajo subordinado para poder subsistir. Esa es la auténtica violencia dominante a día de hoy.
> El socialismo es la emancipación de esa dependencia material y subordinación. A eso tú lo llamas robo.



Lo llamo robo, por que lo es.

Quitar a alguien algo en contra de su voluntad es robar, da igual que trates de justificarlo de la forma más humanista posible. Son excusas. Estas robando, no hay más. O pides o negocias. Lo otro es robar.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como cierto reportero dicharachero español en Rusia argumentando que los cines rusos de provincias están cerrando debido a las sanciones (no tienen películas yanquis en cartelera y tal) cuando en realidad los motivos son los mismos que en el resto de Europa. En una ciudad española como Gijón casi todas las salas de cine hace tiempo que bajaron la persiana.



Con piratear, todo solucionado.

Hay países africanos y asiáticos que piratean por TVs públicas y privadas ligas de fútbol como la española, francesa, inglesa, etc (Arabia Saudí, por ejemplo, y TVs de Camerún, Nigeria, etc).

Si quieren mierda de cine de EEUU en Rusia, mejor momento para piratear por los cines de Rusia, no hay.


----------



## rober713 (14 Jun 2022)

De confirmarse la noticia .....

t.me/intelslava/31177

As a result of the morning explosions in Klintsy, Bryansk region (presumably shelling or helicopter attack), there are victims. 

Como resultado de las explosiones matutinas en Klintsy, región de Bryansk (presuntamente bombardeos o ataques con helicópteros), hay víctimas. 

....solo espero una cosa


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

la gente en maripoul por fin es libre !!!!

viva rusia


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Con piratear, todo solucionado.
> 
> Hay países africanos y asiáticos que piratean por TVs públicas y privadas ligas de fútbol como la española, francesa, inglesa, etc (Arabia Saudí, por ejemplo, y TVs de Camerún, Nigeria, etc).
> 
> Si quieren mierda de cine de EEUU en Rusia, mejor momento para piratear por los cines de Rusia, no hay.



Literalmente, está usted diciendo que Rusia deba ser como un país africano....
Yo creo que los enemigos reales de Rusia se visten de "prorusos"...

No hay nada peor como decirle a nadie lo que tiene que consumir, las películas que debe o no ver...menuda distopía, acojonante....


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Con piratear, todo solucionado.
> 
> Hay países africanos y asiáticos que piratean por TVs públicas y privadas ligas de fútbol como la española, francesa, inglesa, etc (Arabia Saudí, por ejemplo, y TVs de Camerún, Nigeria, etc).
> 
> Si quieren mierda de cine de EEUU en Rusia, mejor momento para piratear por los cines de Rusia, no hay.



Literalmente, está usted diciendo que Rusia deba ser como un país africano....
Yo creo que los enemigos reales de Rusia se visten de "prorusos"...

No hay nada peor como decirle a nadie lo que tiene que consumir, las películas que debe o no ver...menuda distopía, acojonante....


----------



## aurariola (14 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Jerónimo no era un apodo, era su nombre de bautizo. Hablaba español perfectamente. Los indios norteamericanos sobrevivieron 3 siglos siendo españoles, como mucho se mataban entre ellos, pero no sobrevivieron ni 50años a los ánglos. Investiga quien arrancaba la cabellera a quien y cobraba por pieza.



creo recordar que precisamente los unicos indios que no fueron exterminados sistematicamente fueron los de california y poco mas , cuando los anglos entraron se los encontraron cultivando los campos, haciendo misas, fiestas de guardar y tocando la banda de musica en la plaza del pueblo los domingo......... eso hizo que en Washington D. C se tomara medidas por considerarse que aquellas personas eran civilizadas y tenian alma.......
seguir creyendo todo lo que os digan los ingleses que ellos siempre dicen la verdad.....


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Literalmente, está usted diciendo que Rusia deba ser como un país africano....
> Yo creo que los enemigos reales de Rusia se visten de "prorusos"...
> 
> No hay nada peor como decirle a nadie lo que tiene que consumir, las películas que debe o no ver...menuda distopía, acojonante....



La distopía está siendo que en "occidente" se están apropiando de las propiedades privadas de individuos, sociedades, y organismos estatales de otro país, y se rompen las reglas y garantías legales por simple origen geográfico de quienes ostentan esas propiedades y bienes.

En ese contexto, en el que se han roto las reglas, garantías, acuerdos comerciales, etc, los cines rusos (si así lo quisieran) tienen también sus opciones de seguir sus actividades. 

Y por supuesto, que cada cual consuma libremente lo que quiera.
Algo que con la censura de internet, en occidente, no todos podemos, necesitamos VPNs extranjeras, porque en los países "libres", las autoridades se preocupan y vigilan de que sólo nos llegue la versión "pura" del "dogma" oficialista.


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Jun 2022)

Rusia advierte de que el armamento suministrado a Ucrania no será "decisivo" y solo "prolongará el conflicto"





__





Rusia advierte de que el armamento suministrado a Ucrania no será "decisivo" y solo "prolongará el conflicto"






www.msn.com


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Jun 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | El ejército ucraniano deja el centro de Severodonetsk en manos de las tropas rusas





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Ucrania lamenta que sólo ha recibido "el 10" de las armas que ha pedido a Occidente






www.msn.com





Vomitonas otánicas pero ya no hablan de victorias inventadas. 
....


----------



## vil. (14 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> https://www.jpost.com/international/article-709329
> 
> 
> 
> *Suecia introducirá una ley antiterrorista en medio de las preocupaciones turcas sobre la candidatura de la OTAN*



Quienes me leyesen deben recordar que advertí que Turquía querría de Suecia, acuerdos firmes Y PAGOS... armas significa TECNOLOGÍA y lo quieren por escrito...

Turquía está intentado desarrollar una industria militar aerea importante y Suecia dispone de tecnologías avanzadas que muy bien podrían venirle de perlas a una Turquía que con ello dejaría de lado tanto a Rusia, como no menos a EE.UU y sin PRECISAR a potencias menores del tipo Inglaterra o Francia... todo ello después de llegar a acuerdos con España para comprar tecnología de navegación...

Desde hace años vengo observando el ASCENSO METEORICO de una Turquía equidistante y su constante posicionamiento INEVITABLE como POTENCIA gracias a la ineptitud especialmente de Europa y la propia OTAN...

Rusia no es que se sienta seguro con una Turquía fuerte, pero es que esa Turquía es lo MAS ANTIOTAN que va a existir, no olvidemos que esa OTAN no sólo rodea a Rusia, sino que impone un cinturón de protección a todo el medio oriente, que es el verdadero salón de juego de la OTAN, al aislar o intentarlo a Rusia y ese medio oriente...

La próxima y clara jugada turca, se está viendo como poco a poco sube la voz es GRECIA... y de Grecia a Libia, no lo olvidemos y de Libia a Egipto y Arabia Saudí, sin pasar por Siria o Israel y de ahí al Canal de Suez... Turquía sin prisa, pero sin pausa va tejiendo su propia red de poder y MIENTRAS esto sucede el Tio Sam y Europa siguen viviendo en sus mundos de YUPI... 

Es increible...


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La distopía está siendo que en "occidente" se están apropiando de las propiedades privadas de individuos, sociedades, y organismos estatales de otro país, y se rompen las reglas y garantías legales por simple origen geográfico de quienes ostentan esas propiedades y bienes.
> 
> En ese contexto, en el que se han roto las reglas, garantías, acuerdos comerciales, etc, los cines rusos (si así lo quisieran) tienen también sus opciones de seguir sus actividades.
> 
> ...



Si claro, vete a China a crear un foro donde se critique al gobierno, verás donde vas

Necesitas VPNs para entrar aquí? en serio?

Supongo que entonces, las propiedades de ucranianos importan bien poco, por cierto, y de los acuerdos firmados entre el gobierno ruso y ucraniano, en fin...
Pero vamos, que puede usted seguir dando la versión EXACTA. de RT, que eso es de...no sé muy bien de qué....


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Literalmente, está usted diciendo que Rusia deba ser como un país africano....
> Yo creo que los enemigos reales de Rusia se visten de "prorusos"...
> 
> No hay nada peor como decirle a nadie lo que tiene que consumir, las películas que debe o no ver...menuda distopía, acojonante....



En Occidente se hace de forma constante, sólo que de un modo más soterrado.


----------



## Galiciaverde (14 Jun 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Aqui lo explica el nieto de Jeronimo




Estimado conforero Eolico, subo su apuesta con un vídeo aún más breve y diría que más esclarecedor. hay que verlo hasta el final porque la conclusión es muy clara.
Y es que en toda Latinoamérica se han tragado el anzuelo, el sedal y la caña. parece que no les ha llegado con su historia reciente, Escuela de las Américas, etc y toda una enseñanza perversa. Bastan los hechos y los hechos son muy claros.

No me deja enlazar el video, pongo enlace al que solo tienen que añadir delante la h

Enlace: ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4QMfXNdZ0M


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.
> 
> Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.
> 
> ...






Galiciaverde dijo:


> Usted le da la razón a Loignorito en lo fundamental de su argumentación. La gran mayoría de muertes de los nativos de sud y centroamerica fueron causadas por enfermedades para las que no tenían inmunidad, no porque fueran asesinados como ocurrió con la colonización anglosajona en América del Norte.
> 
> Obviamente hubo abusos, pero también le recuerdo que desde el comienzo de la colonización en España se dictaron leyes de Indias que reconocían a los indígenas como seres humanos iguales ante Dios, se dictaron leyes que los protegían, algo que los anglosajones no hicieron.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Católico, sin duda. 
Que yo sepa lo del rosario no es de ortodoxos....


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Quienes me leyesen deben recordar que advertí que Turquía querría de Suecia, acuerdos firmes Y PAGOS... armas significa TECNOLOGÍA y lo quieren por escrito...
> 
> Turquía está intentado desarrollar una industria militar aerea importante y Suecia dispone de tecnologías avanzadas que muy bien podrían venirle de perlas a una Turquía que con ello dejaría de lado tanto a Rusia, como no menos a EE.UU y sin PRECISAR a potencias menores del tipo Inglaterra o Francia... todo ello después de llegar a acuerdos con España para comprar tecnología de navegación...
> 
> ...



Turquia tiene una inflación terrible...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

*Donetsk

año 2016*


*Ayer*


----------



## orcblin (14 Jun 2022)

es curioso como quiere recuperar ucrania el dombas... en vez de bombardear a las tropas rusas bombardea a los civiles...

entiendo que ucrania sigue buscando una provocación parra que rusia arrase una ciudad para que zeleski salga a llorar a la OTAN y que entre directamente... vamos un plan sin fisuras....


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Occidente se hace de forma constante, sólo que de un modo más soterrado.



Ejemplos?


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

*Más Donetsk
*


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ejemplos?



La famosa Payola, sin ir más lejos. O el mundo de la publicidad... o los conflictos de intereses.


----------



## vil. (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Turquia tiene una inflación terrible...



Lo que supone aumentos de competitividad a través de la moneda con respeto de europa y si ello fuese poco Qatar detrás... 

Los graves desajustes de la economía turca tienen pros y contras para ellos, pero... el proceso, que es lo importante va en desarrollo de su presencia como POTENCIA y EUROPA tendrá que llorar y mucho como eso suceda, pero...

Tiene además a Europa cogida por los huevos, ya a través de sus acuerdos con la propia Qatar, los que intenta con Iran y no menos los que ya tiene con Rusia y es que pretende convertirse en un nodo energético de europa y con ello en un ACTOR principal... y está en la OTAN...


----------



## rober713 (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Católico, sin duda.
> Que yo sepa lo del rosario no es de ortodoxos....



lo que conocemos como rosario realmente es de inspiracion musulmana, las diferencias suelen estar en el numero de cuentas (bolitas) pero en la fe ortodoxa si existe el uso del "rosario".

con respecto al ukronazi a mi me parece que lleva el rosario mas bien en plan estetica hip-hop, rapera y cosas asi, el nazi ese no ha entrado en una iglesia desde el dia de su bautizo


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si claro, vete a China a crear un foro donde se critique al gobierno, verás donde vas
> 
> Necesitas VPNs para entrar aquí? en serio?
> 
> ...



¿De qué acuerdos entre Ucrania y Rusia me habla? Minsk I de 2014, Minsk II de 2015.

¿En qué momento desde esos años Ucrania hizo algo por plasmar esos acuerdos bendecidos por la OSCE?

¿En qué momento hubo actividad parlamentaria en Kiev para establecer el autogobierno de algunas zonas del Donbas acordadas en esos acuerdos firmados por la propia Ucrania?

¿De qué vale la firma del Gobierno de Kiev en un acuerdo y que éste sea bendecido por Europa, si Ucrania se lo pasa por sus bajos y lo desprecia, y no lo cumple?

Algunos se quieren acordar de la legalidad y del cumplimiento de acuerdos, cuando tuvieron su oportunidad y se pitorrearon de ese esfuerzo de paz, y hoy se escandalizan porque un cine ruso podría piratear un producto de Disney... esta sí que es la verdadera distopía.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Resumen de la semana:
> Poco a poco.



Empiezo a pensar que ese "poco a poco" desespera más a los aliados y países que ayudan a Ucrania que a Rusia.

Nos están cociendo a fuego lento, al ejército ucraniano y a nuestras economías.


----------



## John Nash (14 Jun 2022)

Otro capitulo del "como estamos jodiendo a la economía rusa":









Wall Street pierde soportes y amenaza con caídas del 7% al entrar el S&P 500 en terreno bajista


La sangría vista el viernes en las principales plazas bursátiles del mundo no se contuvo en la sesión de este lunes, que se caracterizó por otra jornada consecutiva de recortes en la renta variable, y activa todas las alarmas que amenazan con ver caídas adicionales hasta del 10% a este lado del...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jun 2022)

Cuidado, que estas declaraciones las dá El Papa:

*El Papa afirma que la guerra en Ucrania "quizá fue provocada o no impedida"*

El Papa Francisco afirmó que, en su opinión, "se ha declarado la Tercera Guerra Mundial" y que la *guerra en Ucrania* tras la *invasión de Rusia* "quizá, de alguna manera, fue provocada o no impedida", según la transcripción de la conversación que mantuvo hace unos días con los directores de las revistas culturales europeas de la Compañía de Jesús. 

Al responder sobre la agresión de* Rusia* a* Ucrania* y cómo se puede contribuir a la paz, Francisco afirmó que "hay que alejarse del patrón normal de que Caperucita Roja era buena y el lobo era malo. Está surgiendo algo global, con elementos muy entrelazados".

Y citó la opinión de un Jefe de Estado que conoció antes del comienzo de la *guerra* y que le expresó su preocupación "por cómo se estaba moviendo la OTAN".


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

Frente de Lugansk, hace dos dias, tiene subtitulos en español.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Con estas acciones evidentemente se busca cambiar la estrategía militar del contrario ... Los bombardeos aliados en las ciudades alemanes de la segunda guerra mundial consiguieron mantener gran parte de la Lutwaffe alejada del frente oriental. Con esto se pretende militarmente algo similar. No tienen objetivos militares que bombardear pero si fijan la atención de la artillería y aviación rusa en la zona para proteger esas ciudadades la atraen a su campo de juego que es la zona de Avdeevka. Supongo que si un Paco como yo es capaz de darse cuenta pues los rusos también y si han aguantado bombardeos por ocho años bien pueden aguantar algunos meses más ... Al final cuando la batalla en el frente principal de Donbass vaya acabando ya le llegará el turno a Avdeevka.



Es más, aunque esos bombardeos meramente terroristas pudiesen acabar con una intervención de fuerza del ejército combinado (milicias RPD + rusos) ¿Cuántas bajas evitaría y cuantas bajas serían necesarias?
Humana y políticamente es muy duro aguantar esos ataques continuos y ese reguero de bajas civiles semana tras semana.
Pero....
Si por evitar 1.000 bajas (entre heridos y muertos), te metes en una durísima operación militar que te cuesta 2.000 bajas.....

Está más que claro que militarmente, lado ucraniano, es un mero acto de provocación estilo "churchilliano" del bombardeo sobre Berlín del 25 de agosto de 1940 (que le salió fantásticamente bien....).
Y también está claro que militarmente, lado ruso, es más inteligente "tolerar" unos cuantos cientos de bajas civiles que no atacar modo desaforado y perder quizás unos cuantos miles de combatientes (escasos).

Mientras Lugansk no esté plenamente conquistado, y Slaviansk-Kramatorsk cercado, no hay posibilidad real de realizar una neutralización de Avdeevka. No al menos sin despistar fuerzas de los oblast de Zaporiyia y Jerson.


----------



## niraj (14 Jun 2022)

La paciencia rusa es casi infinita. Lo hemos visto en los 8 años de ataque al Dombas. 
Pero la brecha que se está abriendo entre Rusia y la UE cada vez es más grande, cada vez parece menos probable que acaben olvidando lo que estamos haciendo

[Forwarded from Andrei Medvedev]
Es importante entender esto.
Los rusos en Donetsk, aparentemente, fueron asesinados con armas suministradas por europeos y estadounidenses.

Estos son todos los obuses franceses, checos y estadounidenses que fueron llevados a Ucrania para "resistir la agresión de Moscú", hoy están golpeando una ciudad pacífica. 

Vale la pena dejar constancia de esto, recordarlo. Y devolverlo si es necesario.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## niraj (14 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ese "poco a poco" desespera más a los aliados y países que ayudan a Ucrania que a Rusia.
> 
> Nos están cociendo a fuego lento, al ejército ucraniano y a nuestras economías.




Zelensky tuvo que decir la verdad:

Zelensky dijo que el tiempo ahora juega para Moscú, a quien "no le importa cuánto dure esta guerra".

"Es necesario actuar, el tiempo juega no contra el enemigo pero contra nosotros", dijo el presidente Ucraniano en una entrevista con el canal alemán ZDF. 

Hemos escrito más de una vez que Rusia es ventajosa para llevar a cabo su SBO sin prisa, esto ofrece muchas ventajas:

1. Reduce pérdidas aliadas en mano de obra;

2. Le permite rotar a todo el personal de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa a través de su SERVICIO, lo que a su vez le permite adquirir experiencia militar única y probar armas;

3. La guerra provoca una grave crisis mundial, que golpea principalmente a los verdaderos incendiarios de la guerra, a los países de los mil millones de oro. Y cuanto más tiempo dure el conflicto, más graves serán las consecuencias económicas para Occidente, es por eso que escuchamos muchas voces de llamamientos a acuerdos de paz, incluso a costa de concesiones territoriales de Kiev.

Ni siquiera escribimos sobre Ucrania, el país se encuentra en el estado de crisis más grave, y en invierno puede comenzar el hambre, al mismo tiempo, será imposible calentar completamente los apartamentos de los ciudadanos.

Para Kiev, ahora no hay una cuestión de victoria militar o preservación de territorios a través de concesiones territoriales en el sureste, la amenaza al régimen de Kiev es existencial, simplemente puede dejar de existir. 

Sobre la base de lo anterior, de hecho, se hace evidente la corrección de la ruta elegida para retrasar la realización de su SLA. Y si al principio zelensky presentó la baja tasa de ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas antifascistas, como su victoria y éxito militar, ahora se ve obligado a admitir amargamente que las cosas van mal, y los soldados movilizados mueren masivamente en el frente en vano, porque en la parte trasera se desarrolla una tragedia aún más triste que en la línea del frente, que es causada por el colapso económico y amenaza con convertirse en una catástrofe en invierno

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Egam (14 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Empiezo a sentir en mi círculo de relaciones preocupación-escándalo-indignación por la subida de precios. y manifestaciones inequívocas de empezar a recortar algunos gastos.
> 
> Me pregunto:
> ¿Cuánto tardará en crearse una masa crítica en la sociedad de resistencia-protesta en respuesta?
> ...



Lamentablemente, la gente se va a indignar pero no va a pasar nada mas.
Los encarcelaron durante el Covid, y salieron a aplaudirles.
Que puedes esperar?


----------



## coscorron (14 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> La paciencia rusa es casi infinita. Lo hemos visto en los 8 años de ataque al Dombas.
> Pero la brecha que se está abriendo entre Rusia y la UE cada vez es más grande, cada vez parece menos probable que acaben olvidando lo que estamos haciendo
> 
> [Forwarded from Andrei Medvedev]
> ...



La lista de agravios es muy amplia y además ya no es solamente a nivel político es que han atacado incluso a los ciudadanos a nivel individual ... Yo al menos no olvidaría facilmente. Europa se tiene que ir acostumbrando a que durante muchos años no habrá relaciones parecidas a las anteriores con Rusia y además lo tenemos bien merecido. EEUU ha ganado al menos en el campo diplomático y ha conseguido separar Europa de Rusia por muchos años.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Russian servicemen on the territory of the Azovstal plant, Mariupol. 06/13/2022. 

1/2


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

2/2


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuidado, que estas declaraciones las dá El Papa:
> 
> *El Papa afirma que la guerra en Ucrania "quizá fue provocada o no impedida"*
> 
> ...



Pues le honra teniendo en cuenta que un antecesor suyo fue el que echó gasolina al fuego en el conflicto yugoslavo. 
Espero que lo esté pagando en el infierno, si existe....


----------



## amcxxl (14 Jun 2022)

Disparos cerca de Novomikhailovka






*Disparos cerca de Novomikhailovka*

_Más de 30 militares del batallón 25 de la brigada mecanizada 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania decidieron deponer las armas y rendirse después de realizar preparativos de fuego para la ofensiva de las tropas rusas;
Los militares ucranianos, que ocuparon un bastión en el área de la Granja Animal, apelaron por radio al comando de la unidad rusa para que cesara el fuego y proporcionara un corredor de salida;
Aproximadamente a las 10 de la noche, militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con banderas blancas comenzaron a avanzar hacia las posiciones rusas.
En ese momento, un destacamento de nacionalistas ucranianos, que llegó al punto fuerte en vehículos blindados, abrió fuego cruzado contra los militares de la 54ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por la espalda.
Como resultado de esta ejecución, 32 militares ucranianos resultaron heridos de muerte y muertos.

En el contexto de los crecientes fracasos militares y la desmoralización de las tropas ucranianas, el régimen nacionalista de Kyiv intenta detener la retirada y la rendición de sus unidades mediante acciones punitivas de destacamentos. Las vidas de los militares ucranianos y los combatientes movilizados de las unidades de defensa territorial no significan nada para el liderazgo actual de Ucrania. (c) Ministerio de Defensa de RF_

El caso en que un cuasi-juego de rol del nazismo llevó a juegos de rol en destacamentos como en las peores películas nacionales y extranjeras sobre este tema.

PD. Más un video Сolonelcassad – Telegram con un soldado que se rindió a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que cuenta cómo los movilizados disparaban por la espalda a los que se rendían.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

A group of special forces of the group "O" successfully ambushed a car from the Czech Republic in the Slovyansk region. The mercenaries are destroyed 

Contenido explícito



Spoiler




[/SPOLER]


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Alemania e Italia se desmarcan y dejan a Pedro Antonio sólo en el asunto de Argelia. 
Obviamente Francia tampoco se va a mojar frente a su antigua colonia.... 
Entre las putitas de Estados Unidos España además de la más guarra es la más sumisa. Superamos incluso a Polonia y los bálticos que al menos tienen la excusa de tener a Rusia a las puertas.


----------



## Snowball (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pues le honra teniendo en cuenta que un antecesor suyo fue el que echó gasolina al fuego en el conflicto yugoslavo.
> Espero que lo esté pagando en el infierno, si existe....



Si el Vaticano se pone de perfil... no pinta bien para "occidente"...


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (14 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La lista de agravios es muy amplia y además ya no es solamente a nivel político es que han atacado incluso a los ciudadanos a nivel individual ... Yo al menos no olvidaría facilmente. Europa se tiene que ir acostumbrando a que durante muchos años no habrá relaciones parecidas a las anteriores con Rusia y además lo tenemos bien merecido. EEUU ha ganado al menos en el campo diplomático y ha conseguido separar Europa de Rusia por muchos años.



La guerra de Ucrania está siendo el mayor fiasco vivido jamás por Europa y tenemos a nuestras espaldas inmensidad de guerras y aconteceres, pero JAMAS Y LO DIGO MUY CLARO hubo ni habrá algo tan estúpido y sin sentido como ha sido esta guerra y quienes la apoyaron... es tal el asunto...

Lo que tú dices hubiese sido en principio lo que en el peor de los escenarios se podría esperar... pero ESTO se está yendo de las manos a un nivel inimaginable... la OTAN se está cubriendo de gloria...

Hoy tenemos en juego no a Ucrania, no a Europa, no ya a la OTAN o el ascenso meteórico de potencias, tanto Iran como sobre todo Turquía o el DOMINIO que va a marcar Rusia...todo eso ya sería desastroso...

Lo verdaderamente HORRIBLE es que en estos momentos quíen está en juego es el propio Tio Sam... está jugando con fuego, su economía está a un nivel de desmadre tal que intentar ajustar desajustes no llevará más que a conseguir romper barreras que no siendo sólidas se mantenían... lo vamos a ver con los tipos de interés, pero todo huele terrible...

Y la caída de EE.UU. conllevaría inevitablemente un cierto y muy complicado caos... iremos viendo, pero nada, nada parece ya propenso a arreglarse, ni siquiera consiguiendo la paz, que hoy por hoy no creo que fuese sin que Rusia forzase un acuerdo draconiano...

Trágicamente esta guerra va a ser un auténtico desastre de proporciones bíblicas mucho me temo...

Y lo más lamentable de todo es la falta de LIDERES y LIDERAZGO frente a lo que viene...

Así está la situación...


----------



## Snowball (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Alemania e Italia se desmarcan y dejan a Pedro Antonio sólo en el asunto de Argelia.
> Obviamente Francia tampoco se va a mojar frente a su antigua colonia....
> Entre las putitas de Estados Unidos España además de la más guarra es la más sumisa. Superamos incluso a Polonia y los bálticos que al menos tienen la excusa de tener a Rusia a las puertas.



Veo al core de Europa "fuera de la OTAN" quedando el resto de chantajeados y Anti rusos varios...

Parecido al cisma de los años 2002-2003 con la invasión de Irak


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Jeff Monson, luchador norteamericano de MMA, de ideología comunista.



Fue célebre su combate en Rusia delante de Putin contra un luchador ruso. Como sabéis los luchadores escogen una canción para que suene cuando salen al cuadrilátero. El ruso puso no se que mierda y el norteamericano el puto himno de la URSS. La cara de Putin, y del contrincante ruso, un poema.

Pongo el video, a partir del segundo minuto. Ganador del combate: Jeff Monson.









y habría que añadir lo siguiente:









Putin concede la nacionalidad rusa a Jeff Monson, luchador de la MMA


El presidente ruso le da la nacionalidad al deportista nacido en EE UU, conocido por sus posturas anticapitalistas y prosoviéticas.




es.rbth.com


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

Ayudando hasta el último ucraniano y hasta el último europeo.
La UE está siendo desangrada a mayor gloria de los intereses 
estratégicos imperiales de la metrópoli. Rindan pleitesía.
¡Bienvenidos al protectorado EEUUropa!


----------



## rober713 (14 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Frente de Lugansk, hace dos dias, tiene subtitulos en español.



Visionado obligado

Denis Kalashnikov .... pelos como escarpias


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

*“Tengo muchas esperanzas de que Estados Unidos finalmente... se de cuenta de que ya no puede actuar como fiscal, juez y verdugo en todas partes del mundo”*

*El chad Sergei Lavrov 





*


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Visionado obligado
> 
> Denis Kalashnikov .... pelos como escarpias



Perdona, pero lo de "visionado obligado" es mio y tiene copyright. Solo yo estoy autorizado por Calopez para utilizarlo. Gracias.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jun 2022)

por cierto que significa la palabra Chad? que los nanzis los usan mucho....


----------



## Egam (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tome nota: "un Estado inexistente deja de tener deudas..."
> Ucrania lleva ese camino y mas de uno se va a joder bien.



Deuda soberana, puede haber default.
todo depende de si lo que queda de ucrania reconoce esa deuda.

Un cambio de nombre de pais no hace desaparecer las deudas por arte de magia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto que significa la palabra Chad? que los nanzis los usan mucho....



Un Alfa. Sería lo contrario de Incel que sería el beta.

En la jerga de internet, un *chad* es generalmente un «hombre alfa» sexualmente atractivo.1 El término tiene una historia de ser utilizado por la comunidad incel y otros grupos de la manosfera, aunque también se ha convertido en un término de jerga virtual entre los adolescentes en general para referirse a hombres particularmente valientes o competentes.

_*Incel*,_ abreviatura de la expresión inglesa _*in*voluntarily *cel*ibate,_ —célibe involuntario—, es una subcultura que se manifiesta como comunidades virtuales de hombres y mujeres que dicen ser incapaces de tener relaciones románticas y relaciones sexuales, como sería su deseo.1 Las discusiones que se producen en los foros _incel_ se caracterizan por el resentimiento, la misantropía, la misoginia y la apología de la violencia contra las mujeres y contra los hombres que se suponen sexualmente activos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Un Alfa. Sería lo contrario de Incel que sería el beta.
> 
> En la jerga de internet, un *chad* es generalmente un «hombre alfa» sexualmente atractivo.1 El término tiene una historia de ser utilizado por la comunidad incel y otros grupos de la manosfera, aunque también se ha convertido en un término de jerga virtual entre los adolescentes en general para referirse a hombres particularmente valientes o competentes.
> 
> _*Incel*,_ abreviatura de la expresión inglesa _*in*voluntarily *cel*ibate,_ —célibe involuntario—, es una subcultura que se manifiesta como comunidades virtuales de hombres y mujeres que dicen ser incapaces de tener relaciones románticas y relaciones sexuales, como sería su deseo.1 Las discusiones que se producen en los foros _incel_ se caracterizan por el resentimiento, la misantropía, la misoginia y la apología de la violencia contra las mujeres y contra los hombres que se suponen sexualmente activos.



Grazie mille dottore!


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jun 2022)

denis pushlin a quien gentuza como @rejon ha dado por muelto porque sus santos cojones le ha dado por salir, nos deja una noticia para las mercenarias del mal








Donetsk constituye un tribunal para juzgar los crímenes cometidos por los nazis ucranianos en Mariupol - mpr21


El dirigente de la Repúbica Popular de Donetsk, Denys Pushilin, ha anunciado la formación, a finales del verano, de un tribunal intermedio en Mariupol para juzgar los crímenes de guerra cometidos por los combatientes ucranianos y los grupos neonazis en la ciudad, especialmente contra los...



mpr21.info


----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Fue célebre su combate en Rusia delante de Putin contra un luchador ruso. Como sabéis los luchadores escogen una canción para que suene cuando salen al cuadrilátero. El ruso puso no se que mierda y el norteamericano el puto *himno de la URSS*. La cara de Putin, y del contrincante ruso, un poema.



Habra sido un lapsus fijo, el himno es el de Rusia no de la URSS. Bueno, no se si la URSS tenia ese himno pero dice todo el rato "Rassia... Rassia..."

Vista la correccion del Pifiado, esta claro que tengo que mejorar mucho mi ruso


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

El cambio dolar /rublo: 55,8 con poco volumen. Al final de la semana pasada se quedaba con poco volumen en 57. A falta de datos de inflación, puede venir se nueva bajada de intereses para los rusos.


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Periodistas rusos ya hartos de la paciencia de Putiniano.

Otro video del bombardeo del distrito Kievsky de Donetsk.

¿A qué esperan para convertir en un solar las instalaciones gubernamentales y la Rada Suprema de Kiev?

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Pushilin anunció la participación adicional de las tropas rusas para luchar contra la artillería ucraniana.

El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, dijo que se atraerían fuerzas adicionales para reprimir la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en relación con el bombardeo masivo sin precedentes de Donetsk por parte de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

“El enemigo ha cruzado todas las líneas, en relación con esto, estarán involucradas las fuerzas adicionales de las fuerzas aliadas y, en primer lugar, la Federación Rusa”, dijo Pushilin.

El jefe de la república también instruyó trasladar al personal laboral de las empresas y organismos de la ciudad al trabajo remoto en los próximos días.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Sobre el bombardeo de Donetsk.

1. El bombardeo de Donetsk, obviamente, es de naturaleza terrorista y no tiene un significado militar directo. Así como la gran mayoría de los bombardeos de Donetsk desde 2014 no tuvieron un significado militar directo.

2. Sin embargo, el significado oculto del bombardeo terrorista de Donetsk es que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el ejército de la RPD redujeron la presión sobre Artemovsk, Severodonetsk y Slavyansk, arrojando parte de sus fuerzas al dudoso asalto frontal al área fortificada de Avdeevka, porque las principales fuerzas de ataque se concentran en otras direcciones e incluso si asumimos que el comando haga caso al enemigo y comenzará a retirar tropas de las direcciones principales a Avdeevka, esto llevará tiempo, sin garantizar resultados en la captura de Avdeevka en sí (también Maryinka y Ugledar).

3. La guerra de contrabatería en esta etapa no puede garantizar el cese de tales bombardeos, por lo que continuarán. Una respuesta asimétrica a tales acciones, dada la incapacidad de detener este problema en un corto tiempo por medios militares, es la imposición de golpes punitivos en las importantes infraestructuras y centros políticos: la Administración Estatal Regional, las centrales eléctricas, el barrio administrativo en Kiev, etc. . Marcar el costo de continuar con tales prácticas terroristas.

4. La ausencia de medidas de respuesta claras (principalmente para la población) conducirá a un aumento objetivo de la insatisfacción con la incapacidad del ejército para responder claramente a tales acciones. El enemigo, naturalmente, también tiene en cuenta esta insatisfacción cuando realiza ataques terroristas. Y como no hay una respuesta clara, no hay razón para detenerse.

5. Opción alternativa. No reaccionar: la población aguanta más, los militares continúan siguiendo metódicamente el plan de operaciones para derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, concentrándose en resolver tareas militares prioritarias. Desde un punto de vista militar, una opción lógica. Desde el punto de vista político, es muy costoso. 

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Alemania e Italia se desmarcan y dejan a Pedro Antonio sólo en el asunto de Argelia.
> Obviamente Francia tampoco se va a mojar frente a su antigua colonia....
> Entre las putitas de Estados Unidos España además de la más guarra es la más sumisa. Superamos incluso a Polonia y los bálticos que al menos tienen la excusa de tener a Rusia a las puertas.



Los del FLN han aprendido de los yanquis y le han hecho a la putita española una americana, es decir, le han cortado el medio de pago, como conocen el gobierno de shoshos pendentes de Ken, saben que mienten como ucranianos, la viejesica a cargo del ministerio del ramo ha dicho que gracias a la unión uropeda se han levantado las restricciones al comercio, lo cual es una mentira cochina, así los pringaos de los empresarios españoles se han quedado a dos velas mientras el gobierno mas progresista de la historia les dice que, todo controlado, circulen.


----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

Gracias por la aclaracion!

Por cierto, esto de la soviet march, es "real" o se lo han inventando los del videojuego?



Pk mola mazo y hasta intimida al enemigo


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

⚡ Alerta aérea en todo el territorio de Ucrania.

Se informa que los primeros misiles rusos ya alcanzaron sus objetivos: 2 explosiones atronaron en el distrito de Kremenets de la región de Ternopol.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos en Lvov y Ternopol.


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

Pero a quien se lo van a vender si está todo bloqueado por las sanciones???    

*La producción rusa de petróleo aumenta un 5% en la primera quincena de junio – Ifax*
14:07 || 14/06/2022


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos en Lvov y Ternopol.



Se recrudece el ataque, deben estar los ucranianos al borde del colapso, por decirlo suavemente.


----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos en Lvov y Ternopol.



Pues no seria mala respuesta ante los ataques Ukros contra las zonas residenciales de Donetsk.

Si los Ukros bombardean rusoparlantes en Donetsk, pues pueden presionar bombardeando nazis en Leopolis. Aver que le parece al soberano pueblo nazi de Ukrania la estrategia y si quieren seguir con ella.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Lo siento tenía que ponerlo. Otro chad.


----------



## alcorconita (14 Jun 2022)

Madre mía con las fotos que sube el Batallas y el armamento ligero, el que gana las batallas en definitiva, que gastan los rusos. Joder, están usando hasta escopetas tácticas del 12/70.

La variedad de ópticas es absolutamente demencial. No me quiero imaginar lo que cuestan las herramientas combinadas que llevan.

Y si ya por el camino se encuentran armamento antimaterial... esto parece una copia real del CS:GO, chetos incluidos.


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Según las autoridades de Donetsk, "hay hasta 2.500 militares en el territorio de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk, de los cuales hasta el 20-25% son mercenarios extranjeros."


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si el Vaticano se pone de perfil... no pinta bien para "occidente"...



Es que los que mandan en occidente son protestantes.... 
Y hay muchos católicos en países neutrales.... Sudamérica, África.... 
A la Santa Sede no se le ha perdido nada en este entierro....


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según las autoridades de Donetsk, "hay hasta 2.500 militares en el territorio de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk, de los cuales hasta el 20-25% son mercenarios extranjeros."



termobárica a tomar por culo


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Madre mía con las fotos que sube el Batallas y el armamento ligero, el que gana las batallas en definitiva, que gastan los rusos.
> 
> La variedad de ópticas es absolutamente demencial. No me quiero imaginar lo que cuestan las herramientas combinadas que llevan.
> 
> Y si ya por el camino se encuentran armamento antimaterial... esto parece una copia real del CS:GO, chetos incluidos.



Cierto es. Y como ya comenté en otro hilo los rusos tienen la mejor infanteria, actualmente, del mundo. Y esto no es una opinión, es un hecho. Chechenos, spetsnaz, Grupo Wagner, etc. Y a esto hay que sumarle al batallón Somalia y al batallón Sparta, los milicianos de la DPR y LPR, que tras ocho años de guerra, los que quedan, se han convertido en soldados de élite.

Y toda esta gente tiene detrás el apoyo de toda la maquinaria de guerra del ejército ruso. Misiles iskander, termobáricas, misiles de crucero, drones, apoyo aéreo mediante cazas, bombarderos y helicópteros, etc etc.

Y encima son RUSOS. Y está en juego la propia SUPERVIVENCIA de RUSIA.

NO hay nadie que los pueda detener.

Cuanto antes se comprenda este hecho más vidas humanas se salvarán.


----------



## alcorconita (14 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> termobárica a tomar por culo




Hay imágenes de comandos comprobando bosques en los que ha caído una salva de termobáricas. Curioso el efecto: todo quemado hasta una altura de 2 metros.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que los que mandan en occidente son protestantes....
> Y hay muchos católicos en países neutrales.... Sudamérica, África....
> A la Santa Sede no se le ha perdido nada en este entierro....



Los que mandan son masones y judíos. El papa es masón.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

la moral de los rusos por los suelos...


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



no sé si después de esto podré tomarme con la seriedad requerida la fina ironía de sus mensajes oníricos sobre la guerra de ucrania


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> clapham5: "... los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados"
> 
> Los aztecas eran agricultores, pescadores y nada mas. No tenían ganado alguno, a menos que fuera humano.



tendemos a pensar que todas las culturas de norteamérica eran indios cazadores recolectores de las praderas (y a caballo) ... pero en norteaméria hubo antiquísimas culturas agrícolas, incluso cierto desarrollo urbano. aunque nada comparable a los imperios y civilizaciones de mesoamérica y la zona de los andes-pacífico


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



Si claro es un caso único en la historia y en los anales de la genética. Resulta que un 90% de la población muere y solo 200 años después el 90% de la población desciende de esos muertos.

Igualito que en España un caso que sí ha sido verificado y comprobado. Vienen los R1b de la estepa asiática, exterminan a casi toda la población masculina, siglos después ¿De quien desciende la población española? Pues de los "exterminadores" no de los "exterminados". Un caso incomprensible que desafía toda lógica.

Luego os asombráis o lloráis porque la mayoría de la gente considera al judío un embustero, embaucador, un sinvergüenza y un hipócrita y pasa lo que pasa. Pero lo seguís intentando. Que curioso. Qué buen ojo y que razón tuvieron los RR.CC.


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

Si necesitan recortes es que se está cortando la ayuda extranjera para el sostenimiento del país??? Otro síntoma de colapso??

*Ucrania se enfrenta a un recorte presupuestario sin 5.000 millones de dólares de ayuda externa mensual – parlamentario*
14:51 || 14/06/2022


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Sin estar seguro al 100% yo también juraría que la canción fue creada a propósito para el videojuego. Los Command & Conquer eran una joyas del género de la estrategia. Ya no se hacen juegos como aquellos. Yo le tengo metido muchas horas. Se curraban al máximo todos los detalles. Desde la banda sonora a las intros entre las misiones, con escenas de actores reales.

Y la cancioncilla esa fue tan sumamente buena que acabó dando la vuelta al mundo y la meten en multitud de videos distintos.


----------



## Honkler (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues a mi no me ha trasmitido eso mi familia. Al contrario, todo el mundo tenia acceso a estudios, a una vivienda estatal y a un coche...
> 
> Eso me han contado...es mas, a mi suegro, maestro industrial de la epoca, le permitian el trabajo en la fabrica y en sus tierras...Tito lo permitia. Asi como el hacerte tu propia casa si asi lo querias.
> 
> Desde luego no me hablan de escasez ni de racionamientos. La gente tenia prosperidad.



aquí también hay quien cuenta que en tiempos del caudillo trabajando sólo el cabeza de familia el piso se pagaba en cinco años y daba todavía para ir con el 600 15 días a cullera o gandía los veranos.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

Belgian brewers are running out of bottles.

Previously, containers were supplied from Russia. It is too expensive to produce glass in Europe.

The offer to replace the bottles with aluminum cans was quickly rejected – it turned out that aluminum also came from Russia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según las autoridades de Donetsk, "hay hasta 2.500 militares en el territorio de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk, de los cuales hasta el 20-25% son mercenarios extranjeros."



Se barruntan muchas penas de muerte en el horizonte.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

ya que estamos dejo mi versión preferida

Solo hay una cosa que está por encima de Rusia y la URSS. Es la historia de un irreductible y pequeño país que resiste todavía y siempre al invasor imperialista.





*“La guerra equivocada, en el lugar equivocado, en el momento equivocado, y con el enemigo equivocado”*.- General Omar Bradley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EE.UU., 1951

*“Al cumplir las instrucciones de mi gobierno, obtuve la poco envidiable distinción de ser el primer comandante de EE.UU. de la historia que firmó un armisticio sin victoria”.* –General Mark Clark, 1954

* “Nunca os involucréis en una guerra terrestre en Asia”.* –General Douglas MacArthur, 1961

*“Corea del Norte está desarrollando un temible historial de cumplimiento de sus amenazas”. *– Editorial del New York Times, 17 de junio de 2009.


Bonustrack:


----------



## Peineto (14 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que ese "poco a poco" desespera más a los aliados y países que ayudan a Ucrania que a Rusia.
> 
> Nos están cociendo a fuego lento, al ejército ucraniano y a nuestras economías.



El rodillo ruso a cámara lenta.


----------



## dabuti (14 Jun 2022)

Escoria UKRONAZI reventando DONETSK.


----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


>



Entonces la afinidad a los gatetes es caracteristica de los rusos?


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pero pk les dices que lo han de asumir como si fuesen los perdedores? Si los que viven en América son los hijos de los conquistadores mezclados con sangre indígena. Y además... fue algo glorioso joder. Que esa gente estaba aislada del mundo y pasaron de la edad de piedra al renacimiento de un plumazo y encima... gracias a SUS antepasados Españoles, ese proceso se produjo en su mayor parte de forma Pacífica destruyendo el poder de tribus brutalmente sádicas y liberando a las que vivieron bajo el terror durante siglos. Ellos se conquistaron a ellos mismos. Mis antepasados se quedaron aquí labrando como animales. Los Aztecas eran putos Zelenskys joder. Que se dedicaban a torturar a las pobres tribus del Donbass Mexicano.
> 
> Un Mexicano debería estar orgulloso de como SUS antepasados colonizaron y desarrollaron esa tierra. Es absurdo quejarse de que vengan, te den cultura, tecnología y un régimen feudal cristiano que era MIL VECES MEJOR que la porquería sádica que ofrecían los Aztecas y demás ralea de hijos de puta.



PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
Es justificable la invasion musulmana de Espana ? Porque desde el siglo VIII hasta el siglo XIII los arabes eran la civilizacion mas desarrollada de de Occidente . Espana , durante el Califato Omeya era el pais mas CULTO de toda Europa gracias a la colonizacion musulmana .
Fue " gloriosa " la conquista musulmana de Espana ? Desde luego que si .
Los " nativos " de Espana vivian aislados del mundo y pasaron de la edad de piedra a vivir en un estado " moderno " gracias al legado romano
( derecho romano , calzadas y acueductos , idioma universal : latin , etc ) La conquista romana de Iberia fue gloriosa ? SI
Pero tambien fue inmoral . Fue gloriosa la expulsion de los judios de Espana ? NO .
Los judios llegaron a Espana 17 siglos antes de que fueran expulsados por los mismos genocidas que exterminaron a la poblacion nativa americana. Espana era su casa . Igual que la casa de los antiguos celtas .
El exterminio de una civilizacion mas atrasada por una mas desarrollada es un fenomeno antropologicamente inevitable
Un mexicano no deberia estar orgulloso de su legado espanol porque NO EXISTE el " legado espanol " .
El " legado " espanol es , en realidad , legado romano en su mayoria . El idioma espanol es una variante del latin , el cristianismo es una variante del judaismo , es una especie de " judaismo helenico " . El ADN de los espanoles es fundamentalmente R1b ( celta-italiano )
En resumen : un mexicano deberia sentirse " orgulloso " de su legado celta - romano - judio - helenico
Y con esta afirmacion , Su Senoria pido la absolucion para mi cliente Moctezuma Quetzalcóatl de los Dolores Perez Guzman por los delitos de vandalismo historico que se le imputan .
Destruir la estatua de Hernan Cortez no es vandalismo historico , es simplemente vandalismo comun


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es más, aunque esos bombardeos meramente terroristas pudiesen acabar con una intervención de fuerza del ejército combinado (milicias RPD + rusos) ¿Cuántas bajas evitaría y cuantas bajas serían necesarias?
> Humana y políticamente es muy duro aguantar esos ataques continuos y ese reguero de bajas civiles semana tras semana.
> Pero....
> Si por evitar 1.000 bajas (entre heridos y muertos), te metes en una durísima operación militar que te cuesta 2.000 bajas.....
> ...




Sobre todo cuando, no nos engañemos, no son rusos los fallecidos.
Si bombardean Briansk y mueren 20 ciudadanos rusos, entonces sí que tendría consecuencias más graves. 
Y no precisamente de más infantería en el terreno, sino probablemente bombardeo masivo de Kiev.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Entonces la afinidad a los gatetes es caracteristica de los rusos?



los gatos por su astucia e inteligencia y los osos por su fuerza y resistencia.


----------



## Castellano (14 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> termobárica a tomar por culo



Es mejor capturarlos, juzgarlos y condenarlos a muerte 
Así luego sus gobiernos igual se avienen a dejar de apoyar a los ucronazis


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Zelensky tuvo que decir la verdad:
> 
> Zelensky dijo que el tiempo ahora juega para Moscú, a quien "no le importa cuánto dure esta guerra".
> 
> ...



Desde el 24 de febrero lo hemos dicho unos cuantos foreros en este hilo.
Y no somos ejjjpertos, ni nos pagan por ello.

Lo que ocurre es que el mundo dejó de pensar hace un par de años, y la borregada ya no da más de sí.
La operación durará lo que quiera Rusia que dure. 
Y eso, NADIE lo sabe.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto que significa la palabra Chad? que los nanzis los usan mucho....



Chad era un término que se utilizó en los 90' en jergas del habla en ciudades de EEUU de zonas como Detroit y Chicago para referirse al hombre atractivo y varonil que ligaba con mujeres con facilidad.

Después se utilizó en colectivos gays para diferenciar al que tenía aspecto de "macho" frente al afeminado.

Ahora, es ya un meme recurrente, y gracias a RRSS como Reddit, Twitter, etc, es sinónimo de tipo cachas varonil, utilizado especialmente por adolescentes y tipos acomplejados e inseguros.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan Red Luch con Tochka-U - decenas de casas dañadas*

La oficina de representación del pueblo de Luhansk en la JCCC publicó imágenes de las consecuencias del ataque en la ciudad la noche anterior. Una casa en el centro de la ciudad fue destruida y 35 casas residenciales en siete calles resultaron dañadas. Milagrosamente, no se produjeron bajas ni heridos.

El misil fue derribado por la defensa aérea aliada, gracias a la cual la ojiva de alto explosivo (9H123F) detonó al impactar con la superficie.

Si hubiera detonado correctamente a una altura de 20 metros, la zona afectada podría haber sido de hasta tres hectáreas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (14 Jun 2022)

dólar - 55


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

Claramente a Fumanchu le da asco que le relacionen con el imperio pederasta:









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



Cuando una civilización avanzada se encuentra con otra mas atrasada, se deberia, por imperativo moral, aplicar la Directiva Principal de Star Trek, es decir, no intervenir en su desarrollo. Actualmente solo se hace con la Isla Centinel, en el Indico. En vez de eso, se aplica la directiva bellotera de Pizarro, "matad a los hombres y follaos a las mujeres".


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El propio Vladimir Saldo refutó una falsa versión ucraniana de que supuestamente fue volado junto con su coche personal. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Los medios de comunicación ucranianos desmienten la información de que el jefe de la administración estatal regional de Kherson, Volodymyr Saldo, ha sido volado. Esto es falso.​Felicidades a Volodya por su pasado cumpleaños. Le deseo una larga y feliz vida.​Volodya ha grabado un vídeo a petición mía. Mira​​







Олег Царёв


Олег Царёв - воспоминания, размышления, взгляд в настоящее и будущее. Без цензуры и не кривя душой. Первый и единственный мой официальный канал в Телеграме




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Según el Ministerio del Interior del LNR, la zona industrial de la planta de Azot está defendida por un grupo de 2.500 personas, de las cuales hasta una cuarta parte son mercenarios extranjeros.

El abastecimiento completo de suministros a los defensores se ha visto interrumpido por la destrucción de los puentes y la capacidad de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de bombardear las rutas de acceso a Severodonetsk desde la dirección de Lysychansk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Poseidón (14 Jun 2022)

Que patetico el ejercito japo joder.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> aquí también hay quien cuenta que en tiempos del caudillo trabajando sólo el cabeza de familia el piso se pagaba en cinco años y daba todavía para ir con el 600 15 días a cullera o gandía los veranos.



Y con 4 hijos, como el caso de mi padre.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Detonación de un depósito de municiones de las AFU en Priluki tras la llegada de un Iskander.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me










_Posiblemente uno de los motivos para no lanzar Iskander o similares a las baterías de artillería que masacran Donets es que estás estarán entre edificios residenciales. Ya lo hemos visto antes, y seguro que ahora es igual._


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> aquí también hay quien cuenta que en tiempos del caudillo trabajando sólo el cabeza de familia el piso se pagaba en cinco años y daba todavía para ir con el 600 15 días a cullera o gandía los veranos.



Mentira cochina, a los 14 ponian al primer hijo a trabajar y le robaban el sueldo, a años siguiente al segundo y así sucesivamente, cuantos mas hijos, mejor, mas sueldos entraban, el problema es que los hijos se hartaban y al regresar de la mili con 21 años, se casaban y a repetir el esquema. Padre patrone.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Entonces la afinidad a los gatetes es caracteristica de los rusos?



En Oriente en general. En Turquía pude comprobarlo, valga un botón:


----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En Oriente en general. En Turquía pude comprobarlo, valga un botón:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089992



Yo recuerdo de crio unos chavales colgando un gato de una rama atandole los huevos con hilo de pescar y ya no te cuento con los balinazos y venenos puestos por marujas que tienen miedo de las enfermedades que les puedan traer... en fin, es la cultura que me ha tocado vivir...


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

La televisión china ha informado de que los cazas furtivos de quinta generación Su-57 de Rusia han participado en una operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania. El Su-57 habría realizado un ataque con misiles contra objetivos en Kiev, y los pilotos rusos utilizaron por primera vez en la operación un misil aire-superficie de última generación X-59MK2. Sin embargo, la noticia correspondiente no fue confirmada oficialmente por Rusia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## golden graham (14 Jun 2022)

el petroleo subiendo con furia porcina


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto que significa la palabra Chad? que los nanzis los usan mucho....



Memes chorras de la hinternec profunda


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

*Declaración urgente del Coronel General Mikhail Mizintsev, Jefe del Estado Mayor de Coordinación Interinstitucional de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania y Jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa:*

◽La parte ucraniana ha solicitado un corredor humanitario para la evacuación de los civiles (mujeres, niños y ancianos) que permanecen en la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk hacia el territorio controlado por Kiev en la ciudad de Lisychansk.

◽ Dado que, el 13 de junio de 2022, el último puente sobre el río Severskyi Donets en dirección a Lysychansk fue volado por soldados de las AFU por orden de las autoridades de Kiev para impedir la retirada de las unidades de defensa territorial, es imposible evacuar con seguridad en esta dirección.

◽Los combatientes de los batallones nacionalistas, al retirarse de las zonas residenciales de Severodonetsk, expulsaron deliberadamente a cientos de civiles de la ciudad hacia la zona industrial de la planta química de Azot para escudarse con ellos como "escudos humanos".

◽ Conscientes de lo desesperado de la situación de sus formaciones armadas, consideramos que el llamamiento de la parte ucraniana para supuestamente salvar a los civiles es un intento de retirar a las unidades supervivientes del cerco. Por lo tanto, existen todos los indicios de que se repite el "escenario de Mariupol".

◽De acuerdo con los principios humanos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las formaciones de la República Popular de Luhansk están dispuestas a llevar a cabo una operación humanitaria para evacuar a los civiles.

◽ Para ello, desde las 08:00 (hora de Moscú) hasta las 20:00 (hora de Moscú) del 15 de junio de 2022, se abre un corredor humanitario hacia el norte (hasta la ciudad de Svatove de la República Popular de Lugansk).

◽ Se garantiza la evacuación segura de todos los civiles, sin excepción, y su traslado en convoyes humanitarios a centros de alojamiento temporal.

◽Procedemos a que los miembros de los batallones nacionalistas y los mercenarios extranjeros presentes en las obras de Azot, a partir de las 08:00 (hora de Moscú) del 15 de junio de 2022, detengan todas las actividades militares y liberen a los civiles que retienen a través de este corredor humanitario, cesen su inútil resistencia y depongan las armas.

◽La Federación Rusa garantiza la preservación de la vida y el cumplimiento de todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra para el tratamiento de los prisioneros de guerra, como fue el caso de los cautivos previamente entregados en Mariupol.

◽ La preparación real de la parte ucraniana para lanzar una operación humanitaria se indica con el izado de banderas blancas.

◽ Una vez más, hacemos un llamamiento a las autoridades oficiales de Kiev para que muestren discreción y den las instrucciones adecuadas a los militantes para que dejen de resistirse sin sentido y se retiren del territorio de la planta de Azot.

◽Esta declaración se comunica inmediatamente a la parte ucraniana a través del Viceprimer Ministro de Ucrania I.A. Vereshchuk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el Ministerio del Interior del LNR, la zona industrial de la planta de Azot está defendida por un grupo de 2.500 personas, de las cuales hasta una cuarta parte son mercenarios extranjeros.
> 
> El abastecimiento completo de suministros a los defensores se ha visto interrumpido por la destrucción de los puentes y la capacidad de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de bombardear las rutas de acceso a Severodonetsk desde la dirección de Lysychansk.
> 
> ...



Azovstal II el regreso


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Las imágenes de satélite multiespectrales de los incendios en Severodonetsk el 12 de junio muestran a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzando ataques de artillería contra zonas residenciales e instalaciones médicas de la ciudad desde Lisychansk. Una de las imágenes muestra claramente una cruz roja en el tejado de un edificio.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿De qué acuerdos entre Ucrania y Rusia me habla? Minsk I de 2014, Minsk II de 2015.
> 
> ¿En qué momento desde esos años Ucrania hizo algo por plasmar esos acuerdos bendecidos por la OSCE?
> 
> ...



No tio, hubo acuerdos después de la disolución de la URSS, entre ellos un pacto de "no agresión" que ya vemos como se ha cumplido
El hecho de que Ucrania cumpla o no, lo que se debe de forzar es una actuación quizás internacional, no una guerra de conquista, que es, lo que estamos viendo, es en ese punto donde todo lo que se diga de los acuerdos de Minsk es papel mojado, pero también por la parte rusa
Yo claro que me acuerdo del cumplimiento de acuerdos, porque es la única garantía de que no venga alguien a implantar lo que le salga de las pelotas, si hay problemas, se habla, y se vuelve a hablar, eso es lo que hace un gobernante normal, no se mete en guerras porque si...
Es que no comprendo qué es exactamente lo que no comprendéis de eso....

Hombre, que plantees como posibilidad para un cine ruso que "pirateen películas", no sé si es de broma, pero es absolutamente desternillante y humillante para un país como Rusia, sin más...

Algún día deberíais comprender que la acción del hombre es libre, respecto a lo que piensa, a lo que consume y a lo que compra, no se puede controlar, que a ti te guste más o menos, es absolutamente carente de interés


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Unos misiles han destruido un arsenal de armas y municiones cerca de la región de Bryansk, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Así lo informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. El arsenal de las tropas ucranianas fue destruido cerca del pueblo de Priluki, en la región de Chernihiv









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La famosa Payola, sin ir más lejos. O el mundo de la publicidad... o los conflictos de intereses.



Cómo? el mundo de la publicidad en qué te obliga exactamente a ti?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En Oriente en general. En Turquía pude comprobarlo, valga un botón:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089992



Hay incluso un documental de los gatos de Estambul.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Bogdan Igorevich Makhitrenko, un soldado de las AFU que se entregó voluntariamente a las unidades del Grupo V.

- Cuando nos rendimos, nuestros movilizadores empezaron a dispararnos por la espalda.
- Nadie sabía siquiera cómo usar las armas occidentales...

PS. El Ministerio de Defensa ha informado hoy de que los nazis dispararon a 32 soldados de las AFU que querían rendirse en Novomikhailovka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

La DNR pide a Rusia que utilice más Iskanders y aviación para destruir la artillería de las AFU - Basurin, portavoz del ejército de la DNR

Tenemos la sensación de que los castigadores pronto lo pasarán muy mal.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Declaración urgente del Jefe de la Central de Coordinación Interdepartamental de Rusia para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania

Desde las 08:00 (hora de Moscú) hasta las 20:00 (hora de Moscú) del 15 de junio de 2022 se abre un corredor humanitario para la salida de los civiles que se encuentran en la planta "Azot" de Severodonetsk hacia el norte (a la ciudad de Svatove, República Popular de Luhansk).

La propuesta de la parte ucraniana de establecer un corredor humanitario hacia el territorio controlado por Kiev en Lisychansk fue rechazada debido a la destrucción de los puentes que cruzan el Seversky Donets por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y al deseo de Ucrania de utilizar los corredores para intentar sacar a las unidades supervivientes del cerco.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

* El precio del gas en Europa ha subido más de un 3% tras conocerse la reducción del suministro de Nord Stream.*

"Gazprom se ve obligada a reducir el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream en comparación con el plan debido al retraso en la devolución de las unidades de compresión de gas tras su reparación por parte de la empresa alemana Siemens y a los problemas técnicos detectados en los motores.
Como resultado, sólo se pueden utilizar 3 unidades para el bombeo en la estación de compresión de Portovaya y sólo se pueden bombear 100 mcm/d en comparación con el plan de 167 mcm/d.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Intercambio de cadáveres militares en Zaporizhzhya

Ucrania ha recibido 64 cuerpos de combatientes de Azovstal para su entierro, según ha informado el Ministerio de Reintegración ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores sirio, Faisal Mikdad, dijo el martes que estaba dispuesto a reconocer la independencia de la RPD", declaró Dmitry Sablin, coordinador de la Duma Estatal y del grupo de enlace parlamentario para la RAS y vicepresidente de la Hermandad de Combate.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso afirma que realizará ejercicios a gran escala a partir de hoy y hasta el 16 de junio en relación con "el cumplimiento de las tareas previstas en las condiciones actuales de la situación emergente", informan con inquietud los medios de comunicación de Kiev.

"Al parecer, Lukashenko ha descubierto "desde dónde se estaba preparando Bielorrusia para atacar", medios ucranianos .









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

La cosecha en Ucrania en 2022 será dos veces menor que en 2021









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando, no nos engañemos, no son rusos los fallecidos.
> Si bombardean Briansk y mueren 20 ciudadanos rusos, entonces sí que tendría consecuencias más graves.
> Y no precisamente de más infantería en el terreno, sino probablemente bombardeo masivo de Kiev.



Esa es otra. Y más cosas que deben suceder, y no se nos explican.
Las víctimas son donetskianas, no rusas.
Toda esa munición que cae en la ciudad, a voleo sin sentido, no será usada para atacar fuerzas militares.
Habría que saber y conocer detalles de unidad y coordinación de mando operativo. Está claro que la milicia RPD, por sí sola, no es capaz de tomar Avdeevka. Y no vale eso de que los "_rusos todopoderosos_" saquen recursos y efectivos de donde sea y hagan ellos el trabajo sucio. Operaciones conjuntas requieren mandos conjuntos. Los aspectos "políticos" de las relaciones ruso-donetskianas (y ruso-luganskianas) son "delicados", al menos.
...
En todo caso, este tipo de actos de represalia de la parte ucraniana, me suenan a muy "churchillianos", así que dudo que sean decididos por el alto mando ucraniano (Zaluzhnyi), sino más bien por esa otra parte del ejército que está directamente subcontratado y a las órdenes de mandos occidentales. Es plausible que la autoridad política que dio la orden sea más bien alguien apellidado Truss que no Zelensky.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

*Las enmiendas sobre cuestiones de seguridad nacional fueron aprobadas en primera lectura en la Duma:*

1. Por participar en conflictos armados u hostilidades en el extranjero contra los intereses rusos: hasta 20 años de prisión y 500.000 rublos de multa.

2. Por cooperar con servicios de inteligencia extranjeros (recopilación de información e inteligencia utilizada contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas) y mantener contacto con ellos en contra de los intereses rusos - hasta 8 años de prisión y 1.000.000 de rublos de multa.

3. Por convocar actividades contra la seguridad del Estado: hasta 4 años de prisión y varias multas.

4. Por llamadas similares a través de los medios de comunicación e internet: hasta 5 años de prisión.

5. Por reclutar, entrenar y utilizar mercenarios en un conflicto armado contra Rusia: hasta 18 años de prisión. En caso de que haya menores implicados en actividades mercenarias, hasta 20 años de prisión.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

La situación mundial del petróleo es crítica debido a las sanciones antirrusas, con una subida de precios récord en el horizonte

El precio del crudo Brent ya ha superado los 125 dólares por barril por primera vez desde el 9 de marzo.

El director del operador Trafigura, Jeremy Weir, calificó de crítica la situación del mercado mundial del petróleo. Los precios del petróleo en 2022 pueden mostrar un crecimiento parabólico, disparándose a máximos históricos y frenando el crecimiento económico.

Podría alcanzarse un nuevo máximo histórico, ya que las restricciones a las exportaciones de petróleo ruso por parte de EE.UU. y la UE han agravado un suministro ya limitado, resultado de "años de falta de inversión". En los próximos meses, los precios podrían superar la barrera de los 150 dólares por barril, explicó Weir. Los precios del petróleo alcanzaron un récord en vísperas de la crisis financiera de 2008, llegando a los 143,9 dólares por barril.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Belgian brewers are running out of bottles.
> 
> Previously, containers were supplied from Russia. It is too expensive to produce glass in Europe.
> 
> The offer to replace the bottles with aluminum cans was quickly rejected – it turned out that aluminum also came from Russia.



Curioso. 
En Rusia, también por "las sanciones" (en este caso, su dimensión política de presión a las empresas), también tiene problemas con los envases de alimentos (los tipo brick), y desde el ministerio se insta a hacer cambios al vidrio.
Asimismo eso serviría para mejorar la situación de la industria del vidrio, que ha bajado producción por bajada de demanda.








Производители молока и соков намерены сократить ассортимент


Молочники и производители сока намерены сократить ассортимент продукции на фоне нехватки упаковки, рассказал «Известиям» источник в одной из крупных компаний. Он уточнил: предприятиям не хватает асептической тары, позволяющей долго сохранять свойства продукции.




iz.ru












В России на 30% сократилось производство стекла


В России на 30% сократилась загрузка производств листового стекла по сравнению с прошлым годом. Об этом во вторник, 14 июня, сообщили «Известиям» в Минпромторге РФ.




iz.ru


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



Sabía que pese a los aires que te das eras más bien tonto, pero además resulta que eres un ignorante. Otro judío listillo, que "novedad".

Claro, lo español no existe, pero LO ROMANO sí. Porque los romanos no heredaron nada de nadie ni la filosofía griega, ni las costumbres de los etruscos, ni el gladius hispaniensis, ni el scutum de los samnitas, ni la lorica hammata celta, ni nada de nada. Los romanos como los judíos surgieron por generación espontanea. 

Es complicado juntar en un mensaje más lugares comunes y más tópicos de la leyenda negra. Que "sorpresa". Los judíos exiliados una vez más no solo levantando toda clase de calumnias sobre Jesús o el catolicismo, el protestantismo rara vez, que por algo lo infiltraron desde el comienzo. Sino siendo el elemento determinante y original en expansión de la misma. 

Luego os hacéis las víctimas y os preguntáis porqué os detestan en todo el mundo conocido. Seguro que es una pura casualidad. Por lo buenos que sois y la envidia que os tienen. 

Eres un mierda y a partir de ahora te voy a hacer un lugar especial en mi santuario pagano. Nos seguiremos viendo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando una civilización avanzada se encuentra con otra mas atrasada, se deberia, por imperativo moral, aplicar la Directiva Principal de Star Trek, es decir, no intervenir en su desarrollo. Actualmente solo se hace con la Isla Centinel, en el Indico. En vez de eso, se aplica la directiva bellotera de Pizarro, "matad a los hombres y follaos a las mujeres".



Sí un principio moral que los primeros en aplicarlo siempre han sido los comunistas o los chinos. 

Por no hablar de restos de pueblos de la historia. Presumís de ateos pero luego sois más meapilas que cualquier católico. Menudos farsantes estáis hechos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues eso ... se trata de ir provocando a los argelinos para que saquen los pies del tiesto y mandarles a la OTAN. El problema es que Argelia no es Libia y también que Rusia y China ya no le van pasar ni una a los yankis. Se puede liar parda.



Argelia no es Libia, pero si la Nato piensa liarla tener a Marruecos y su larga frontera, ayuda mucho, de todos modos no creo que Priscilia este tan loca, o si ???.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mentira cochina, a los 14 ponian al primer hijo a trabajar y le robaban el sueldo, a años siguiente al segundo y así sucesivamente, cuantos mas hijos, mejor, mas sueldos entraban, el problema es que los hijos se hartaban y al regresar de la mili con 21 años, se casaban y a repetir el esquema. Padre patrone.



Que esto lo diga un criminal y un degenerado que pone como ejemplo a un régimen que traficaba y comerciaba con los organos de los que condenaba a muerte....

Si es que sois lo que sois. Que corto se quedó Franco. Pero que corto. Debería haber tomado ejemplo de Mao.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Argelia no es Libia, pero si la Nato piensa liarla tener a Marruecos y su larga frontera, ayuda mucho, de todos modos no creo que Priscilia este tan loca, o si ???.



El problema es que la OTAN son también Italia, Francia y Alemania y su suministro de gas depende Argel, ¿Ha sido Argel tan incauto de no incluir una cláusula que garantice la no obligación de exportar gas a quien le ataque?. Pues para no firmar el contrato con España, antes de llegar a donde estamos, ya había tenido la precaución de esperar.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los anglosajones no se mezclaban con los nativos . Los espanoles y los portugueses si .
> Pero el punto no es ese
> Se estima que 60 millones de indigenas murieron en el genocidio de la conquista europea de America .
> De esos 60 millones , 12 millones corresponden a los indios de Norteamerica . 48 millones a los indigenas de America del Sur
> ...



Pues ya sería raro ver a un cubano o sudamericano que no fuera indigenista , pero la realidad me temo que difiere bastante de los escenarios idílicos o "convenientes" ya que esas cifras sobre la demografía americana pre-colonial son muy discutibles. La mayoría de población americana pre colombina eran grupos de cazadores-recolectores con un nivel cultural equivalente al Mesolítico europeo, y según la antropología en esas sociedades no puede haber crecimiento demográfico por varias razones: infanticidios rituales, migraciones constantes en busca de recursos a las que los niños mas pequeños no sobrevivían, enfermedades por déficits nutricionales que afectaban a los mas débiles etc. ...si la mortalidad infantil en Europa era elevada en el siglo XIX en el 7.000 a.C. debía ser brutal...

En el 2008 según la FUNAI brasileña tenían a unos 800.000 indios viviendo en reservas en todo Brasil que suponiendo que esa cifra fuera la misma en el siglo XV (que va a ser que no) no cuadran 48 millones en America central y Sur ni metiendo a los incas a los aztecas y los mayas.. lo más probable es que fueran muchos menos.

Y en la costa este de los USA, pongamos Virginia, es posible que no hubiera mucha población india pero no creo que el estado de Pernambuco estuviera mucho mas poblado y aquí hay un buen porcentaje de la población que son descendientes de indios o mestizos (caboclos como les llaman allí) pero en Virginia creo que no quedan ni indios ni mucho menos mestizos de indios...

Por cierto la capitanía de Pernambuco fué conquistada por los holandeses en 1630 pero la pudo recuperar Portugal gracias a que los indios se sublevaron al descubrir que vivían mucho mejor con los portugueses que con los esclavistas explotadores de la WIC.

El primer gobernador holandés fué Mauricio de Nassau que intentó aplicar los métodos de gobierno colonial hispano-portugueses ( mas integradores socialmente y menos mercantilistas)..., pero al cabo de pocos años lo echaron y los holandeses entregaron la colonia a la Compañía de las Indias Occidentales a la que sólo importaba el rendimiento económico....si hubiera seguido en manos de Holanda seguramente ahora en el nordeste brasileño habría el mismo porcentaje de población indígena que en Surinam, es decir, muy escaso...

Y ya no contesto mas posts que no hablen de la guerra que ya está bien (con ustec por ser quien es hago una excepción  )


----------



## HDR (14 Jun 2022)

La ruina es delirante, los precios en los supermercados se están disparando a lo bestia jajajajaja 

Y nadie hace gran escándalo, cuando se trata de una catástrofe creciente que acaba de empezar... La rana a fuego lento... Nunca pasa nada, pero no porque nunca pase nada, sino porque el rebaño no tiene ninguna reacción a lo que sea que les pase.

Es decir, algo comentan, algo parece que dicen en televisión... Pero de pasada, y desde un aura de conformismo con la situación, _"esto es lo que hay", "tenemos que joder a Putin arruinándonos"_...
Y estamos a mediados de junio todavía.

Se acerca el invierno.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha declarado que los talibanes no suponen una amenaza para los Estados de Asia Central y que hay perspectivas de que los talibanes sean reconocidos oficialmente como el gobierno legítimo de Afganistán.

En general, Rusia y China colaboran activamente con las facciones moderadas de los talibanes que, a cambio del reconocimiento internacional y la ayuda económica a Afganistán, están dispuestas a avanzar hacia la reducción del radicalismo del movimiento y a permitir la explotación de los recursos minerales de Afganistán.

Por supuesto, Estados Unidos está tratando de confiar en las facciones radicales dentro de los talibanes para encender una nueva guerra civil en Afganistán y reanudar el caos en el país con un efecto de derrame en los países vecinos o para alimentar una acción agresiva contra las repúblicas vecinas de Asia Central. El ISIS no está totalmente a la altura, ya que los talibanes están limpiando activamente a los militantes del ISIS y exterminando las células del ISIS en las ciudades. Por lo tanto, es seguro que continuarán los intentos de utilizar a los talibanes para desestabilizar la región a través de diversas plantaciones dentro del movimiento. Especialmente a través de las agencias de inteligencia militar paquistaníes, con la vista puesta en que se ha producido un golpe de Estado en Pakistán y ha llegado al poder un gobierno proamericano.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

Escasez de gas y de carbón, cuando comienzan los primeros frescos por allá arriba?? La temporada otoño-invierno pinta bien fresquita en los hogares polacos.
*Polonia subvencionará el carbón para los hogares ante la escasez – Reuters*
15:50 || 14/06/2022


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

En el monasterio de Izyum (región de Kharkiv) se celebró un servicio episcopal.
El servicio fue dirigido por el Metropolitano Yelisey de Izyum y Kupyansk, que acude regularmente a la ciudad bajo el fuego de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y los ucranazis, apoyando a la gente en estos momentos difíciles.

Tras el inicio de la operación especial, la diócesis de Izyum y Kupyansk ha permanecido fiel a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa. Durante los servicios, el clero conmemora la salud de Su Santidad el Patriarca Kirill de Moscú y toda Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

*El petróleo a 123 dólares el barril en este momento, imparable, como nuestra camino a la pobreza, penoso, Putín, te estamos chingando...*


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de las secuelas del ataque al arsenal 332 de armas de misiles y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Pryluky, región de Chernihiv.


----------



## HDR (14 Jun 2022)

Vivimos una época rara, solo hay que ver los signos.

El gran enemigo de nuestra civilización no es un meteorito ni una otra civilización más avanzada; es un arcoíris en un pin.

Tiempos raros.


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Soldados ucranianos montados en cañones autopropulsados noruegos de 155 mm/39 M109A3GN, en dirección a Donetsk.
Ver archivo adjunto 1090059
Ver archivo adjunto 1090059
Ver archivo adjunto 1090059


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Si claro es un caso único en la historia y en los anales de la genética. Resulta que un 90% de la población muere y solo 200 años después el 90% de la población desciende de esos muertos.
> 
> Igualito que en España un caso que sí ha sido verificado y comprobado. Vienen los R1b de la estepa asiática, exterminan a casi toda la población masculina, siglos después ¿De quien desciende la población española? Pues de los "exterminadores" no de los "exterminados". Un caso incomprensible que desafía toda lógica.
> 
> Luego os asombráis o lloráis porque la mayoría de la gente considera al judío un embustero, embaucador, un sinvergüenza y un hipócrita y pasa lo que pasa. Pero lo seguís intentando. Que curioso. Qué buen ojo y que razón tuvieron los RR.CC.



*Es Vd un ignorante *
El 25 % de los 414 millones de hispanoamericanos que viven HOY en las tierras hispanoparlantes de America son descendientes de esos 2-4 millones de espanoles que llegaron en barcos ( sorry ...no habia aviones entonces ) a America durante la conquista y colonizacion y
12 millones de europeos ( italianos fundamentalmente ) llegaron tras la independencia de las colonias espanolas y portuguesas
De los 65/70 millones de indigenas que habia en America ( imperios inca y azteca fundamentalmente ) fueron exterminados 60 millones
El genocidio fue tan grande que se dejo de cultivar casi 500 mil Km2 de tierras provocando un cambio climatico
La pequena edad de hielo del siglo XVII fue a causa de la destruccion de esos cultivos .
Lo que plantea Vd sobre el halotipo Rb1 es antropologicamente interesante pero es mierda de gallina porque ocurrio hace 4000 anos
en la edad de bronce . El halotipo Rb1 es el " halotipo celta " , por eso es tan abundante en Irlanda , Francia , Gales y Escocia . Lo correcto seria decir que los espanoles descienden ( geneticamente ) de los celtas y culturalmente de los romanos .
Es cierto que los judios son embusteros , embaucadores , sinverguenzas , hipocritas y se te olvido tambien decir que cinicos
Pero esto es irrelevante porque la moral judia actual es consecuencia de 18 siglos de opresion .
Los romanos , y despues los reinos cristianos medievales PROHIBIERON a los judios la posesion y explotacion de las tierras (unicafuente de riqueza entonces ) obligando a los judios a buscarse la vida en labores no agricolas ni ganaderas .
Por eso los judios se dedicaron a las finanzas , a la medicina , a la joyeria , a las Artes y a las Ciencias .
No fue sino hasta finales del siglo XIX que los judios pudieron dedicarse a la Agricultura . ( inventando el riego por goteo )
Y ahora el clapham , como pruebade que no le guarda rencor le dedicara un video del legado culturalde su madre patria , que unos llaman Espana y otros ...Sefarad


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Que esto lo diga un criminal y un degenerado que pone como ejemplo a un régimen que traficaba y comerciaba con los organos de los que condenaba a muerte....
> 
> Si es que sois lo que sois. Que corto se quedó Franco. Pero que corto. Debería haber tomado ejemplo de Mao.



Creo que fue al revés. En tantos porcentuales (% de la población) hubo más limpieza hecha por Franco que por Mao.


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## willbeend (14 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Imágenes de las secuelas del ataque al arsenal 332 de armas de misiles y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Pryluky, región de Chernihiv.



Alguno soltara el titular de que Rusia esta usando bombas atomicas contra Ucraine.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Vivimos una época rara, solo hay que ver los signos.
> 
> El gran enemigo de nuestra civilización no es un meteorito ni una otra civilización más avanzada; es un arcoíris en un pin.
> 
> Tiempos raros.



Usted lo dice en broma pero hay gilipollas que se lo creen...
supongo que es normal, si algunos creen que la tierra es plana, o que el covid no existe...
Alguno le dara por los delirios homofobos...


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

On Sievierodonetsk UkrainianArmy continua la retirada hacia el distrito industrial de Azot mientras #RussianArmy y #LPR siguen bombardeándolo fuertemente antes del futuro asalto terrestre.
El video fue grabado en el Departamento del Fiscal de la Región de Lugansk (48°56'39.2"N 38°28'51.6"E). Los soldados se dirigen a la torre de agua ubicada en Forest Park entre los sectores urbano e industrial de la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk/Сєвєродонецьк.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos ha permitido las transacciones relacionadas con la energía con los bancos rusos sancionados hasta el 5 de diciembre de 2022, según una licencia general publicada por la agencia.

Según el documento, las transacciones relacionadas con la energía están permitidas hasta el 5 de diciembre de 2022. La lista de organizaciones con las que se permite esta interacción incluye:
VEB, Otkritie Bank, Sovcombank, Sberbank, VTB, Alfa Bank y el Banco Central de Rusia.

"A los efectos de esta licencia general, el término 'relacionado con la energía' significa: extracción, producción, refinado, licuefacción, gasificación, regasificación, conversión, enriquecimiento, fabricación, transporte o compra de petróleo, incluido el crudo", señala el documento.

El permiso también se aplica al GNL, los productos petrolíferos y el gas natural, el carbón, la madera y el uranio, "la producción, la transmisión o el intercambio de energía por cualquier medio, incluido el nuclear, el térmico y el procedente de fuentes renovables".

Los peleles y los mimbres. Esa no es forma de conseguir un dólar a 200. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Otro batallón ucraniano que se niega a luchar debido al armamento anticuado, la falta de liderazgo y entrenamiento. Plantea la pregunta, ¿en qué se gastan los $ 50 mil millones?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Es Vd un ignorante *
> El 25 % de los 414 millones de hispanoamericanos que viven HOY en las tierras hispanoparlantes de America son descendientes de esos 2-4 millones de espanoles que llegaron en barcos ( sorry ...no habia aviones entonces ) a America durante la conquista y colonizacion y
> 12 millones de europeos ( italianos fundamentalmente ) llegaron tras la independencia de las colonias espanolas y portuguesas
> De los 65/70 millones de indigenas que habia en America ( imperios inca y azteca fundamentalmente ) fueron exterminados 60 millones
> ...



Esos numeritos como todos los tuyos supongo que te los sacas de la chepa o de algún documental de la BBC. Eso sí sigues sin contestar como es posible que el 90% de la población, que en América es mestiza, desciende de ese 90% de exterminados.

Pero lo delirante viene ahora 60-70 millones en la América neolítica, sin conocer el arado, la rueda o los metales, prácticamente poco menos que las estimaciones para la Europa renacentista. 

La agricultura avanzada era practicamente desconocida en TODA AMÉRICA, solo algunos enclaves privilegiados como el valle de México tenían rendimientos y cultivos relativamente envidiables. El resto de América se movía entre la pura edad de piedra, el como digo neolítico temprano y los Andes viva la patata, porque sin ella, no hubiesen sido ni la 10ma parte. Pero según tú, se dejó de cultivar tanto que hubo una "edad de hielo".  

18 siglos de opresión dice el mamarracho. Será que el resto de pueblos no han sufrido conquistas o catástrofes de todo tipo. Pero sí raro es entre ellos el que siempre se ha comportado como un parásito en todos los lugares donde se ha asentado como vosotros.

Todo vuestro rencor, todas vuestras mentiras, toda vuestra hipocresía y miseria viene de que España ha sido el único país en el mundo que os ha tomado la medida y ha dado con la clave para quitaros del mapa de una puta vez. Que no es gasearos o asesinaros como creen algunos, para que luego os sigáis haciendo las victimas otros 18 siglos, sino enseñándoos una lección fundamental. Que sois como el resto y NO VAIS A RECIBIR NUNCA MÁS TRATO DIFERENCIADO DE NINGUNA CLASE, ni para bien, ni para mal. SE ACABÓ DE UN PLUMAZO CON EL JUDAISMO EN ESPAÑA, pero no asesinándoos como os hubiese gustado para seguir con vuestra cantinela victimista. Sino obligándoos a ser personas como el resto. O te convertías o te largabas, se acabó cortarle el pito o estafar a los gentiles. Tanto éxito tuvo la medida que 1/3 de los marranos se quedaron, otro tercio regresó poco después y el 1/3 restante se quedó en el exilio dedicado a sus trapacerías habituales. Es decir la gran mayoría, 2/3 se quedó en España, sí, en la "genocida" España, y no se os tocó un pelo. La Inquisición se encargó de controlaros, y hoy 5 siglos después no queda un judío de esa época en toda España. Es el "exterminio" judío más exitoso de la historia. Y claro no lo podéis perdonar porque eso sí fue una derrota del judaismo en toda regla. 

Así que te puedes seguir tragando tus documentales para marujas de la BBC, que solo quedarás como lo que eres un analfabeto funcional y un tarado ignorante.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El lanzamiento de los últimos misiles de crucero Kalibr-M de alta precisión contra instalaciones militares de Mykolaiv, Kryvyi Rih y Odessa.
El alcance máximo de lanzamiento es de más de 4.500 km y cubre no sólo toda Ucrania, sino también toda Europa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Creo que fue al revés. En tantos porcentuales (% de la población) hubo más limpieza hecha por Franco que por Mao.



¿Qué porcentajes? Porque si vas a meter a los muertos en la guerra como hacen los rojos, deberíamos meter también a los de guerra civil china y SGM, a ver que porcentajes te salen entonces.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Doctor, qué fotos tan interesantes tiene...

Un mapa como este fue supuestamente presentado en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo.
Supuestamente, toda Ucrania, hasta la frontera con Polonia, debe ser reconstruida en un plazo de 3 a 5 años. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Honkler (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esos numeritos como todos los tuyos supongo que te los sacas de la chepa o de algún documental de la BBC. Eso sí sigues sin contestar como es posible que el 90% de la población, que en América es mestiza, desciende de ese 90% de exterminados.
> 
> Pero lo delirante viene ahora 60-70 millones en la América neolítica, sin conocer el arado, la rueda o los metales, prácticamente poco menos que las estimaciones para la Europa renacentista.
> 
> ...



Nos ha salido un resentido el tal clapham… qué decepción . Lo tenía por más templado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Nos ha salido un resentido el tal clapham… qué decepción . Lo tenía por más templado.



Es aún peor. Solo recita como Pepito el niño cargante de la clase lo que oye en la TV. De ahí la colección de topicazos, es que no le falta ni uno.

Va a ser verdad que está en tratamiento. A los únicos que he conocido que se tiran todo el día viendo la caja tonta y memorizando lo que escuchan, es precisamente a los enfermos psiquiátricos.


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Qué porcentajes? Porque si vas a meter a los muertos en la guerra como hacen los rojos, deberíamos meter también a los de guerra civil china y SGM, a ver que porcentajes te salen entonces.



Mete los números de la guerra civil china y las represalias y el porcentaje en China es más o menos que en España. Bastantes similares por cierto. Con lo cual no digo que Mao o Franco sean lo que fueran sino que es lo que ocurre en grandes guerras civiles. Un 5% de la población aprox.


----------



## Top5 (14 Jun 2022)

Ya que habláis de guerras civiles...

Una guerra civil con más muertos de lo que se pensaba - BBC News Mundo

Disculpad el off topic y sigamos con el tema...


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Es una cuenta prorusa? Es imposible que Ucrania haya perdido 70mil soldados...


----------



## Egam (14 Jun 2022)

Lo acabo de leer y... no se podia saber.
Esto es como el choque del titanic, lento pero seguro.
Tenemos guano para rato.

PD: Como siempre, lo mejor, los comentarios.

Germany Could Spend $10 Billion To Bail Out Expropriated Former-Gazprom Unit

Traduccion:
_*Alemania podría gastar 10.000 millones de dólares para rescatar a una antigua unidad de Gazprom expropiada*

Alemania podría prestar hasta 10.400 millones de dólares (10.000 millones de euros) para rescatar a una antigua unidad de la rusa Gazprom, que el Gobierno alemán expropió a principios de este año, según dijeron el lunes a Bloomberg fuentes con conocimiento del asunto.

Las empresas chinas tienen el peor trimestre de su historia, el Libro Beige dice que se está considerando una alianza petrolera entre Estados Unidos y Arabia, Brouillette dice que los volúmenes de los ETFs aumentan en el actual entorno de mercado Los inversores han renunciado a una recuperación en forma de V, advierte Young de BNY Gazprom Germania GmbH era la unidad alemana de Gazprom hasta hace unos meses, antes de que el gobierno alemán pusiera a Gazprom Germania bajo la tutela del regulador energético alemán en abril para garantizar la seguridad del suministro después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania.

El mes pasado, Gazprom interrumpió el suministro de gas a Gazprom Germania en represalia por las sanciones occidentales, ya que Rusia impuso sanciones a las filiales de Gazprom en Europa, prohibiéndoles el suministro de gas ruso.

Sin gas ruso, Gazprom Germania ha tenido que comprar gas a precios más altos en el mercado al contado.

Gazprom Germania cuenta con varios centros de almacenamiento en Alemania, incluido el mayor del país. Sin apoyo financiero, la empresa podría ser incapaz de llenar los almacenes de gas hasta los niveles que Alemania y la UE necesitan antes del próximo invierno para evitar la escasez de gas.

Ahora, según fuentes de Bloomberg, el Gobierno alemán, a través del banco estatal KfW Group, podría aprobar un préstamo de entre 5.200 millones de dólares (5.000 millones) y 10.400 millones de dólares (10.000 millones) a Gazprom Germania. Este préstamo podría llegar esta misma semana, dijeron las fuentes a Bloomberg, añadiendo que los planes no son definitivos y aún podrían cambiar.

La Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania, Bundesnetzagentur, dijo a Bloomberg que no haría comentarios sobre las especulaciones, señalando que todas las partes involucradas con Gazprom Germania están "trabajando intensamente para mantener las operaciones comerciales". 

La mayor economía de Europa, Alemania, es uno de los principales compradores de gas natural ruso y lleva casi tres meses preparándose para la posibilidad de que el suministro de combustible fósil procedente de Rusia se vea interrumpido, ya sea por las sanciones o por las medidas de represalia de Moscú para cortar o interrumpir el suministro de gas natural._


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sabía que pese a los aires que te das eras más bien tonto, pero además resulta que eres un ignorante. Otro judío listillo, que "novedad".
> 
> Claro, lo español no existe, pero LO ROMANO sí. Porque los romanos no heredaron nada de nadie ni la filosofía griega, ni las costumbres de los etruscos, ni el gladius hispaniensis, ni el scutum de los samnitas, ni la lorica hammata celta, ni nada de nada. Los romanos como los judíos surgieron por generación espontanea.
> 
> ...




EXACTO . 
Pero como Vd es mas bruto que un arado , el clapham se lo explicara con un ejemplo de Quimica 

Espana es una molecula de agua . Tiene identidad propia ? Si , ( punto de ebullicion a 100 ' C , punto de congelacion a 0 ' C ) pero a su vez esta fmolecula esta f ormada por DOS identidades diferentes ( Hidrogeno 2 partes / Oxigeno 1 parte ) 
H ( hidrogeno ) seria el legado CELTA y O seria el legado ROMANO .
O sea : Espana es una molecula formada por 2 partes de legado celta y 1 parte de legado romano 

No existe derecho " espanol " en Jurisprudencia , existe el derecho romano 
No existe el alfabeto " espanol " , existe el alfabeto latino
No existe el sistema metrico " espanol " existe el sistema metrico imperial
No existe el idioma " espanol " , existe el idioma castellano 
No existe la raza " espanola " porque el legado genetico espanol es fundamentalmente celta ( Rb1 70 % , 5 % nordico 25 % mediterraneo )
No existe la religion " espanola " el islam , el judaismo y el paganismo son parte del legado religioso espanol . 

Calumnias NO . La realidad . Jesus no era romano , era judio . Y fue juzgado y sentenciado segun las Leyes judias . 
cometio un crimen ( herejia ) y recibio su castigo . punto . El primer " CHE " Guevara de la Historia .


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## tomatitolucrecia (14 Jun 2022)

Esto es de hace unos días y posiblemente ya haya salido por aquí... pero es que merece la pena refrescarlo si es así: resulta que Scholz ha estado de viaje por Kosovo y Belgrado, y le ha dicho a los serbios que ya es hora de reconocer a Kosovo  
De verdad, hay que tenerlos cuadraos para ir a Belgrado a hablarle a los serbios de integridad territorial, y salir en las noticias y todo:




__





ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.







www.zeit.de


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es una cuenta prorusa? Es imposible que Ucrania haya perdido 70mil soldados...



Así es, no son 70.000 soldados porque soldados tiene pocos, la mayoría civiles obligados a luchar


----------



## kasperle1966 (14 Jun 2022)

*El nivel de pérdidas irrecuperables reales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha superado todos los niveles críticos 

Según los datos del MI6, que fueron entregados a los comisarios y eurodiputados europeos, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a partir del 1 de junio de 2022 son: *







- 176 mil muertos;
- 41 mil heridos graves sin posibilidad de volver al teatro;
- unos 38 mil se dan por desaparecidos.

*Según expertos de la OTAN *, así como sobre análisis de la NSA, que monitorean redes sociales y grupos especiales de madres-esposas-nativas de soldados ucranianos, las pérdidas oscilan entre 110 mil y 197 mil personas, donde la proporción de muertos y desaparecidos es del 45% al 55%.

*Según el BND y los servicios de inteligencia polacos *, que se mostraron en una sesión informativa cerrada antes de la cumbre de la OTAN, las pérdidas de Ucrania en los muertos en el campo de batalla, más las pérdidas de civiles que las acompañan, superaron las 210 mil personas hasta el 10/06/22.

La pérdida de equipo militar y municiones, así como nuevos tipos de armas y aviones no tripulados, es del 73%, y la escasez de combustible y lubricantes ha crecido al 58% entre los BTG en la primera línea de la línea de contacto.

Esto es informado por canal TG "Nezygar".







El régimen del payaso-cocainissimus es caro para los ucranianos. Permítanme recordarles que Zelensky fue elegido sobre la base de las expectativas (y las promesas de Zelensky) de que pondría fin al conflicto en Ucrania. Para ello, simplemente tenía que cumplir con los acuerdos de Minsk y garantizar la neutralidad del país. Pero el payaso malvado y obstinado no quería esto, arrastrando a toda Ucrania al abismo.

*Уровень реальных безвозвратных потерь ВСУ перешёл все критические рубежи*


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Se ha producido un colapso en todas las clases de activos: la bolsa estadounidense ha perdido casi 10 billones de dólares de capitalización en 3 días, la bolsa mundial más de 16 billones, las criptodivisas se han desplomado tres veces desde los máximos recientes (en 2 billones de dólares), el oro y los metales están cayendo.
El mercado de la deuda se ha hundido. Los bonos a dos años están en los niveles de 2007.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El dinero amaba el silencio​​Hay colapso en todas las clases de activos: la bolsa de Estados Unidos perdió casi 10 billones de dólares en 3 días, el mercado bursátil mundial más de 16 billones de dólares, las criptodivisas se desplomaron desde los máximos recientes por un factor de tres (2 billones de dólares), el oro y los metales están cayendo.​El mercado de la deuda se ha hundido. Los bonos a dos años están en los niveles de 2007. Todavía no hay protecciones de activos financieros.​​La pirámide global se derrumba, OBSERVADO‼​​







Крымская Z прачка


Крымская прачка: никаких компромиссов!




t.me



​​


----------



## niraj (14 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from IZ.RU]
[ Photo ]
Un documento secreto del Ministerio de defensa de Ucrania apareció a disposición de Izvestia. Dice que Vladimir zelensky firmó un decreto sobre la destrucción de todos los datos de los trabajadores de las empresas ucranianas que cooperaron con los laboratorios militares y biológicos de la compañía estadounidense Metabiota y el Instituto Battelle Memorial.

Según el documento, los datos que están sujetos a la destrucción son de personal militar, personal civil y personal de tres organizaciones: el Centro de salud pública de Ucrania, el Instituto antimisiles de Ucrania. Mechnikov y el centro de laboratorio Zhytomyr en el transporte. 

@izvestia

t.me/SolovievLive/111928


----------



## HDR (14 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El nivel de pérdidas irrecuperables reales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha superado todos los niveles críticos
> 
> Según los datos del MI6, que fueron entregados a los comisarios y eurodiputados europeos, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a partir del 1 de junio de 2022 son: *
> 
> ...



Ucrania aguantará mientras le siga llegando la coca al farlopas


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

+100.000 nuevos ciudadanos rusos.
- 100.000 ciudadanos de Ucrania.

Las autoridades de la región liberada de Zaporizhzhya dijeron que ya habían aceptado más de 100.000 solicitudes de ciudadanía rusa. Los primeros pasaportes empezaron a expedirse mediante un procedimiento simplificado hace apenas unos días.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de las fuerzas especiales "O" liquidaron el grupo especial "Sector Derecha-Donetsk" Durante el avance a Slavyansk, el ejército ruso destruye los bastiones y posiciones de las AFU.


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

eriodistas ucranianos fueron atacados con fuego de artillería en el centro de Lysychansk, informaron medios ucranianos. Fueron sacados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. (Video completo) No puedo distinguir, ¿a los 40 segundos el “combatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania” tiene la bandera de España o Alemania en la manga?


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Cómo va el reclutamiento de "voluntarios" para las AFU.
Enseguida se ve que el hombre está ansioso por estar en las trincheras en algún lugar cerca de Lisichansk y los representantes de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar tienen que alcanzarlo para darle un casco y una ametralladora, de lo contrario correría directamente hacia ella. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Las autoridades ucranianas han movilizado a cientos de miles de ciudadanos.​La viceministra de Defensa, Anna Malyar, declaró el 14 de junio al canal de televisión Ukraine 24.​​Un ciudadano ucraniano se ha entregado voluntariamente a la oficina de alistamiento militar.​​







ТРОЙКА ‍☠️


— Толк будет. Как говорил товарищ Христос: ищите и обрящете. Связь: @TROYKA_3_BOT Резерв @TroykaRus Поддержать проект: Сбер: 5469 3800 6258 5350 BTC: bc1qgaapjju9u2yrhjnudhemrxeuvgtaqva9hhfc6x USDT: TJoDtbGa41Km8XLcrsprMe5F85cVYANxZX




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​​​


----------



## Charidemo (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EXACTO .
> Pero como Vd es mas bruto que un arado , el clapham se lo explicara con un ejemplo de Quimica
> 
> Espana es una molecula de agua . Tiene identidad propia ? Si , ( punto de ebullicion a 100 ' C , punto de congelacion a 0 ' C ) pero a su vez esta fmolecula esta f ormada por DOS identidades diferentes ( Hidrogeno 2 partes / Oxigeno 1 parte )
> ...



El único legado celta importante en la España actual es el Celta de Vigo y los celtas cortos.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El nivel de pérdidas irrecuperables reales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha superado todos los niveles críticos
> 
> Según los datos del MI6, que fueron entregados a los comisarios y eurodiputados europeos, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a partir del 1 de junio de 2022 son: *
> 
> ...



Viniendo de un telegram ruso es muy dificil creer esos números, diría un poco inocente...

Del otro lado hacen lo mismo... La OTAN cifra en 40.000 los soldados rusos muertos o heridos en Ucrania. Según Rusia habría sufrido entre 7.000 y 15.000 bajas desde que comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero

Las técnicas son las mismas, inflar la bajas enemigas y minimizar las propias


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mentira cochina, a los 14 ponian al primer hijo a trabajar y le robaban el sueldo, a años siguiente al segundo y así sucesivamente, cuantos mas hijos, mejor, mas sueldos entraban, el problema es que los hijos se hartaban y al regresar de la mili con 21 años, se casaban y a repetir el esquema. Padre patrone.



eso lo hacían los rojos, los mismos que ahora viven de paguicas tumbados 24/7 en el sofá, en chándal en invierno en calzoncillos en verano.


----------



## niraj (14 Jun 2022)

​[ Photo ]
Estas dos sugerencias van en el artículo de hoy the Sunday Times, una tras otra. En el primero, escriben que Rusia espera crear una escasez global de alimentos bloqueando los puertos ucranianos. E inmediatamente afirman que Rusia roba el grano Ucraniano para ... venderlo a países que sufren de sequía. The Times claramente no es capaz de ver ninguna contradicción 
https://t.me/kornilov1968/10890


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EXACTO .
> Pero como Vd es mas bruto que un arado , el clapham se lo explicara con un ejemplo de Quimica
> 
> Espana es una molecula de agua . Tiene identidad propia ? Si , ( punto de ebullicion a 100 ' C , punto de congelacion a 0 ' C ) pero a su vez esta fmolecula esta f ormada por DOS identidades diferentes ( Hidrogeno 2 partes / Oxigeno 1 parte )
> ...



Aquí te has colado el Sistema métrico Imperial es el anglo con sus pulgadas, yardas, acres, libras (pounds), psi (presión), Fahrenheit. etc. aqui si usa el Internacional.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

*Situación cerca de Popasna a las 16.30 horas del 14 de junio de 2022*

▪ Tras tomar Vozrozhdeniye y Rota, las unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner continuaron su ofensiva hacia la aldea de Vershina, estableciendo al menos el control del fuego sobre la carretera Bakhmut-Svitlodarsk.

▪Para las unidades de las AFU que mantienen el TPP de Novoluhanske y Uglegorska, esto significa un cerco operacional, ya que la única carretera de retirada -a Kodema- es atravesada a tiros desde la dirección de Dolomitny por unidades de la NM del DNR.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas junto con la NM de la LPR continúan su ofensiva desde la dirección de Vrubovka desde Kamyshevakha.

▪ Se informa de que la 100ª Brigada del DNR NM ha conseguido romper la resistencia de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y asegurar un punto de apoyo en las afueras del este de Berestovoye.

▪La situación operativa en la dirección de Bakhmut se está deteriorando para las AFU con cada día que pasa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



Nos odias, pero no puedes dejar de querernos.

Se siente.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esos numeritos como todos los tuyos supongo que te los sacas de la chepa o de algún documental de la BBC. Eso sí sigues sin contestar como es posible que el 90% de la población, que en América es mestiza, desciende de ese 90% de exterminados.
> 
> Pero lo delirante viene ahora 60-70 millones en la América neolítica, sin conocer el arado, la rueda o los metales, prácticamente poco menos que las estimaciones para la Europa renacentista.
> 
> ...



El clapham no es rencoroso porque el clapham es mitad celta . 
Espana no ha sido el unico pais que ha expulsado a los judios , de hecho el primero fue Inglaterra en 1290 . 
El pueblo elegido no es " como el resto "y tu lo sabes . Es el unico pueblo con historia documentada de mas de 5 mil anos que aun sobrevive 
precisamente ( y sobretodo ) porque no ha querido ser " como el resto " es el pueblo elegido
Los coptos , los asirios , los egipcios , los romanos , los persas, los sumerios , los etruscos , todos ellos han desaparecido 
excepto los hebreos . De los conversos el clapham no hablara porque es irrelevante . un judio de madre judia es siempre judio 
Es irrelevante si te conviertes , si comes cerdo , si trabajas en Shabbat . Si eres hijo de judia eres judio ( TE GUSTE O NO TE GUSTE ) 
Asi que todos los descendientes de esos " marranos " por via materna son judios 
La inquisicion fue terrible pero no suficiente . Por eso en 1492 habia medio millon de sefardies en Espana . 
La expulsion no fue un acto de Fe , fue para no pagar la deuda contraida por las coronas de Castilla y Aragon durante la Reconquista 
Hicieron un " simpa " y borron y cuenta nueva . La Inquisicion fue terrible pero Di-s tampoco es rencoroso
Por eso en Espana hay cada vez menos iglesias y mas bares LGTBX .


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no es rencoroso porque el clapham es mitad celta .
> Espana no ha sido el unico pais que ha expulsado a los judios , de hecho el primero fue Inglaterra en 1290 .
> El pueblo elegido no es " como el resto "y tu lo sabes . *Es el unico pueblo con historia documentada de mas de 5 mil anos que aun sobrevive*
> precisamente ( y sobretodo ) porque no ha querido ser " como el resto " es el pueblo elegido
> ...



Los chinos. Los chinos también.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando una civilización avanzada se encuentra con otra mas atrasada, se deberia, por imperativo moral, aplicar la Directiva Principal de Star Trek, es decir, no intervenir en su desarrollo. Actualmente solo se hace con la Isla Centinel, en el Indico. En vez de eso, se aplica la directiva bellotera de Pizarro, "matad a los hombres y follaos a las mujeres".



JOJOJOJOJOJO!!!

Por mucho que os joda, sacar a esas gente de sus macabras tradiciones e introducirlos en la moral cristiana y darles un sitio en el enjambre humano mundial en lugar de seguir aislados haciendo sacrificios de sangre fue una gesta Gloriosa. Por mucho que te joda, ningún país o imperio ha sido tan ético, tan humano, tan bueno en definitiva como el Sagrado Imperio Español.

Una lección de calidad humana para el mundo.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Jun 2022)

La artilleria otanica nunca debió llegar al frente. Ya se dijo muchas veces, solo tenian que volar todos los puentes del Dnieper. Solo los rusos saben porque no lo han hecho


----------



## Arraki (14 Jun 2022)

La Fragata Rus "Adm. Makarov" está comandada por un ex oficial de Ukr nacido en Vinnitsa que juró lealtad a Rusia en 2014 en Crimea y continúa sirviendo en la Flota BS. Ha sido informado de la sospecha de traición por la Oficina de Investigación de Ukr.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

El 'final del juego' de Occidente podría estar más cerca de lo que pensamos en Ucrania. TIC ,Tac..
.
*Parece que Joe Biden ahora está listo para volverse contra Zelensky, 
al igual que los británicos que ya están pidiendo la paz con Putin.*


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Curiosamente aprecio más odio en tus comentarios lunpen que en cualquier rojo presente en el hilo.
> 
> México y los mexicanos no odian a España. USA trata de inducir desde décadas un odio hacia lo español y de su legado para llevar a cabo un borrado en su propio territorio del mundo latino y de la lengua española que es el principal enemigo de la minoría WASP, en vano, de momento...
> Pero como estamos viendo en Ucrania, el lavado de cerebro de masas puede lograrse si se empeñan en ello con un pequeño número de fanáticos y mucho apoyo logístico. De momento nuestros primos hermanos aguantan.
> Pero no sé hasta cuando mientras nuestros propios ciudadanos se sigan dirigiendo a ellos con desprecio y vanidad. Otra inducción al odio de castas raciales venidas de USA y su segregación racial de clases.



Si...eso seguro...

Os he oido a ti, zanguengo de las landas, y al pacifico hobbesiano soltar autenticas salvajadas...y aqui seguis.

Mira, te dare una prueba de que no os odio.

A mi todas las salvajadas que se cometieron en la segunda republica y guerra civil me parecen salvajadas...injustificables en ningun estado de derecho. Las condeno todas, no justifico ninguna...cada una de esas salvajadas respondia a los intereses de grupos de poder, que los habia, entonces como ahora...y paso lo menos malo, siendo malo el vivir una dictadura de derechas, creo que hubiera sido peor el salvajismo cristianofobo del estalinismo.

A vosotros no...vosotros partis al pueblo español en clases, y justificais la muerte de vuestros, considerados por vosotros, enemigos...entonces como ahora.

Manda cojones ...que los que defendemos la unidad, defendemos la limpieza, no aceptar la corrupcion como lo normal...no aceptar una democracia de partidos que solo representa a grupos de poder...SEAMOS AL FINAL LOS QUE ODIAMOS.

Y todo por no querer someternos a aquellos que tienen como fin, entonces como ahora, la destruccion del pais.

Usais muy bien la psicologia inversa...espero aqui la mayoria os haya calado bien.


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJO!!!
> 
> Por mucho que os joda, sacar a esas gente de sus macabras tradiciones e introducirlos en la moral cristiana y darles un sitio en el enjambre humano mundial en lugar de seguir aislados haciendo sacrificios de sangre fue una gesta Gloriosa. *Por mucho que te joda, ningún país o imperio ha sido tan ético, tan humano, tan bueno en definitiva como el Sagrado Imperio Español.*
> 
> Una lección de calidad humana para el mundo.



Tu te has preguntao alguna vez porqué se llevaron esclavos africanos a las colonias? Te lo digo: porque los indios se acababan y escaseaban y no había mano de obra. Supongo que los negros también tendrán que estar agradecidos, no? Los bajamos del árbol y les enseñamos a andar de pie ....


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJO!!!
> 
> Por mucho que os joda, sacar a esas gente de sus macabras tradiciones e introducirlos en la moral cristiana y darles un sitio en el enjambre humano mundial en lugar de seguir aislados haciendo sacrificios de sangre fue una gesta Gloriosa. Por mucho que te joda, ningún país o imperio ha sido tan ético, tan humano, tan bueno en definitiva como el Sagrado Imperio Español.
> 
> Una lección de calidad humana para el mundo.



Espero que sea una ironía...
Solo un fanático o un subnormal puede creerse eso, los imperios son todos iguales, se somete y se saquea para beneficio del centro del imperio, sino cual seria la finalidad? que los indios le recen a la virgen Maria y no a Quetzalcóatl...? no amigo.

Se cruzan los oceanos y se guerra por oro, plata y tierras...y siempre fue asi, hay que ser un niño de mente para creer otra cosa


----------



## dabuti (14 Jun 2022)

JOJOJOJO

*El Papa dice estar ya en la III Guerra Mundial y que la invasión en Ucrania se originó para vender armas.*

*Un jefe de Estado le avisó antes del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania que la OTAN "estaba ladrando a las puertas de Rusia" y que tendría consecuencias.*









El Papa dice que la guerra de Ucrania "fue provocada" y se originó para vender armas


Un jefe de Estado le avisó antes del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania que la OTAN "estaba ladrando a las puertas de Rusia" y que tendría consecuencias.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Adriano II (14 Jun 2022)

Sin comentarios :


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> No existe el sistema metrico " espanol " existe el sistema metrico imperial



el sistema métrico imperial es el anglosajón, no el sistema métrico decimal. de nada








Sistema anglosajón de unidades - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Lo prometieron y lo hicieron.

Las nuevas autoridades de Berdyansk han condonado todas las deudas por pagos de servicios de agua por valor de 27.000.000 de grivnas.
También se espera que se condonen las deudas y los préstamos de los bancos ucranianos, tal y como anunciaron anteriormente los representantes de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya.

Se esperan medidas similares en la provincia de Kherson, lo que sin duda aumentará la participación de la población en la construcción de una nueva vida en los territorios liberados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

En Inglaterra las naranjas eran muy bien vistas como regalo en los setenta, en los ochenta en España las chirimoyas y mangos eran lujo exótico.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

En el norte de la RPD, nuestras tropas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva. Después de varios días de fuertes ataques de artillería sobre los bastiones de las AFU, hemos entrado en Dolyna. Por cierto, una de las razones del terrorismo de la SSU contra Donetsk son las grandes pérdidas en los bosques de la frontera de la región de Kharkiv y la DNR. Aquí el personal de las AFU está siendo quemado en el sentido literal.

No es en absoluto fácil para nosotros, pero el 20º Ejército, a pesar de todas las dificultades, sigue avanzando, rompiendo una línea de defensa tras otra. Algún día (si estoy vivo y sano) escribiré sin duda sobre el glorioso camino de lucha que recorrieron las divisiones 3ª y 144ª, y sobre esas personas, de las que, como dijo acertadamente el poeta Tijonov, se pueden hacer clavos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mitrofán (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Espero que sea una ironía...
> Solo un fanático o un subnormal puede creerse eso, los imperios son todos iguales, se somete y se saquea para beneficio del centro del imperio, sino cual seria la finalidad? que los indios le recen a la virgen Maria y no a Quetzalcóatl...? no amigo.
> 
> Se cruzan los oceanos y se guerra por oro, plata y tierras...y siempre fue asi, hay que ser un niño de mente para creer otra cosa



en efecto, la historia la mueve "la materia de la que están hechos los sueños" pero luego cada imperio es un mundo y cada periodo histórico también... 
habrá algo en común entre los reinos y virreinatos de la monarquía hispánica y el imperialismo del rey leopoldo en el congo y el de las potencias europeas que se repartieron áfrica??
el imperio ruso tuvo algo en común con el británico o el de los ming??


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

La comisaria de Derechos Humanos, Tatiana Moskalkova, dijo que las madres de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos detenidos en Rusia piden que* NO se les devuelva a sus hijos a Ucrania.*

Moskalkova señala que las madres de los soldados temen que sus hijos vayan al frente o sean reprimidos. " Es hora de que el resto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entiendan que es mejor en el cautiverio ruso que en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania".


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJOJO!!!
> 
> Por mucho que os joda, sacar a esas gente de sus macabras tradiciones e introducirlos en la moral cristiana y darles un sitio en el enjambre humano mundial en lugar de seguir aislados haciendo sacrificios de sangre fue una gesta Gloriosa. Por mucho que te joda, ningún país o imperio ha sido tan ético, tan humano, tan bueno en definitiva como el Sagrado Imperio Español.
> 
> Una lección de calidad humana para el mundo.



Claro hombre, que curioso, ese mismo principio es el que aplican los Bastardos Unidos con el resto de los estados desde su fundación, solo que en vez de moral cristiana lo llaman democracia, y en vez de enjambre humano mundial, lo llaman "comunidad internacional". Y tambien van de éticos, humanos y buenos. Joder, vaya con el fanatismo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


>



no llevan ningun distintivo ruso ni en los antebrazos ni en ningun lado, puto video montaje hijolagranputa. Y esa cinta en el antebrazo de uno de los "soldados rusos" no es la cinta de san jorge que es mas ancha y lleva bandas negras y naranjas. En el video solo es naranja.

Todo lo que venga de ukrania mierda desinformativa. Deja de mentir tontolapollas


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que las afueras del norte de Kamyshevaha habían sido completamente despejadas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sin comentarios :



Ese problema es sencillo. Da la casualidad de que 10²+11²+12² = 13²+14² = 365 Vamos a ver ... yo eso lo vi en EGB cuando nos explicaron el teorema de pitágoras. Per bueno ... si no te lo explican no es fácil de ver a no ser que seas un hacha calculando de memoria.

Un problema más complejo sería demostrar que solo esos números naturales consecutivos (10,11,12,13,14) tienen esa peculiaridad: la suma de los cuadrados de los tres menores es igual a la suma de los cuadrados de los dos mayores.


----------



## arriondas (14 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cómo? el mundo de la publicidad en qué te obliga exactamente a ti?



Pregúntale a Edward Bernays...


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no es rencoroso porque el clapham es mitad celta .
> Espana no ha sido el unico pais que ha expulsado a los judios , de hecho el primero fue Inglaterra en 1290 .
> El pueblo elegido no es " como el resto "y tu lo sabes . Es el unico pueblo con historia documentada de mas de 5 mil anos que aun sobrevive
> precisamente ( y sobretodo ) porque no ha querido ser " como el resto " es el pueblo elegido
> ...



El Clapham es mitad Español. 

Hay que decirlo más.

PD: Seguramente es 100% Español ya que la religión es algo TOTALMENTE secundario y su progenitor Judío probablemente fuese nacido en tierras imperiales y sea por tanto... le guste o no... Un ESPAÑOLAZO.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

El debate sobre la identidad " espanola " ha confirmado al clapham que la division de Ucrania es inevitable . 
Espana es un estado artificial . Exitoso , eso si , pero artificial . Porque espana es un estado plurinacional . Igual que Ucrania que tambien es un estado plurinacional . El destino de todos los estados plurinacionales es el colapso . 
Es por eso que el " experimento " austro-hungaro no funciono , ni tampoco el " experimento " yugoslavo , ni el ' experimento " sovietico 
Espana es un raro , rarisimo ejemplo de EXITO de un estado plurinacional . ( El otro ejemplo es UK y Belgica ) 
La cuestion es simple de entender . 
Los estados plurinacionales colapsan cuando el pegamento que une las naciones que lo conforman se extingue 
Y cual es ese pegamento , clapham ?  EL DINERO
La URSS , Yugoslavia , Checoslovaquia colapsaron por falta de dinero . 
Los Imperios ruso , otomano , autro-hungaro y aleman colapsaron por falta de dinero ( perdieron la I guerra mundial y ...quedaron arruinados )
El Imperio britanico y el Imperio frances ( entes supranacionales ) colapsaron por falta de dinero 
Ucrania colapsara y sera repartida entre sus vecinos . La madre del cordero es saber quien se queda con que .


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Tuve yo un profesor de Teoria de la Ciencia que decía que España es el "pais del como si", no, no fué un imperio creador, fué un imperio como si fuese creador.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

Sacado de  Moon of Alabama, cuanto importa, hoy, Ucrania en EEUU:



_*A las 8:30 UTC de hoy he comprobado las prioridades del día en los principales sitios web de noticias de Estados Unidos.

En la página de inicio del New York Times la palabra "Trump" aparecía 10 veces, "Ucrania" aparecía 5 veces.
En la página de inicio del Washington Post la palabra "Trump" apareció 12 veces, "Ucrania" apareció 5 veces.
En la página de inicio del Wall Street Journal la palabra "Trump" aparece 9 veces, "Ucrania" aparece 3 veces.
*_
*El gráfico de Google Trends para Ucrania ha caído casi a cero.*


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos tiene la intención de transferir información a Ucrania para realizar ataques con lanzacohetes múltiples de la OTAN, según ha declarado el subsecretario de Defensa estadounidense, Colin Kohl.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Rap en Azovstal aunque prefería hardbass.


----------



## Harman (14 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano planea movilizar cientos de miles de tropas

La viceministra de Defensa, Hanna Malyar, recordó que estaba en vigor el decreto de movilización de Zelenskyy, que estipulaba el número previsto de personas movilizadas.

Estamos hablando de un gran número: cientos de miles de movilizados.

"La movilización va según lo previsto", subrayó Malyar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu te has preguntao alguna vez porqué se llevaron esclavos africanos a las colonias? Te lo digo: porque los indios se acababan y escaseaban y no había mano de obra. Supongo que los negros también tendrán que estar agradecidos, no? Los bajamos del árbol y les enseñamos a andar de pie ....



Cuantos africanos se marchan de España o de USA para ir a vivir a África?

No tengo nada más que decir.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Espero que sea una ironía...
> Solo un fanático o un subnormal puede creerse eso, los imperios son todos iguales, se somete y se saquea para beneficio del centro del imperio, sino cual seria la finalidad? que los indios le recen a la virgen Maria y no a Quetzalcóatl...? no amigo.
> 
> Se cruzan los oceanos y se guerra por oro, plata y tierras...y siempre fue asi, hay que ser un niño de mente para creer otra cosa





El Imperio Español fue Glorioso, más incluso que el Ruso.

Ni unos ni otros tienen motivo alguno para disculparse.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Cuando una civilización mas avanzada conquista a otra, siempre aporta innovaciones, y por eso es creador...pero al ser un imperio también siempre es depredador...
Si le preguntas a un ingles, a un norteamericano, a un español, etc todos te dirán lo que han aportado, mientras mataban, robaban y sometían a otros pueblos...
Si los imperios fueran tan beneficiosos, no habría guerras por independizarse...el imperio español no habría caído...tampoco el romano, tampoco el ingles, etc


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Imperio Español fue Glorioso, más incluso que el Ruso.
> 
> Ni unos ni otros tienen motivo alguno para disculparse.



En la historia la gloria, y el saqueo son caras de la misma moneda...
La gloria se la lleva el vencedor, y los españoles vencieron a los nativos...eso no quita que fueran ladrones, asesinos, y criminales como todos los imperios...
No se preocupe si los aztecas hubieran desembarcado en Cadiz hubieran hecho los mismo...


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas avanzan imparables hacia Zaporozhye.


Los rusochechenos anuncian la captura completa de la ciudad de Kamyshevaha, Oblast de Zaporozhye. Esta captura facilitará a los prorrusos avanzar hacia la capital del Oblast.


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Rusia no va a parar hasta controlar los oblasts de Kharkov, Odessa y Zaporozhye.

Si los nazis no negocian entonces los rusos seguirán el avance.

Hay guerra minimo hasta febrero 2023. A no ser que los satánicos obliguen a sus esclavos nazis a negociar.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando, no nos engañemos, no son rusos los fallecidos.
> Si bombardean Briansk y mueren 20 ciudadanos rusos, entonces sí que tendría consecuencias más graves.
> Y no precisamente de más infantería en el terreno, sino probablemente bombardeo masivo de Kiev.





ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando una civilización avanzada se encuentra con otra mas atrasada, se deberia, por imperativo moral, aplicar la Directiva Principal de Star Trek, es decir, no intervenir en su desarrollo. Actualmente solo se hace con la Isla Centinel, en el Indico. En vez de eso, se aplica la directiva bellotera de Pizarro, "matad a los hombres y follaos a las mujeres".




Camarada.... Según el materialismo dialéctico e histórico es inapelable que la conquista de América (me ahorraré el eufemismo "descubrimiento") fue un inapelable avance en el desarrollo humano. 
En América no conocían ni la rueda ni en caballo.... Como ha dicho alguien más arriba pasaron de la prehistoria al renacimiento en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. 
Marx no simpatizaba precisamente con los libertadores. A Bolivar le puso de vuelta y media en sus escritos.... Lo que sucede es que la izquierda en Iberoamerica es tan endofóba y tan poco dialéctica como en España y ya es decir...

Ya si eso de la asimilación del Tibet o Xinjiang por la RP otro día.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Barbara Borderline y Pennywise tienen el mismo camello:


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



El Malevich leyó a Marx de joven y cree que la moral no pinta nada cuando se trata de cambiar el mundo.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aquí te has colado el Sistema métrico Imperial es el anglo con sus pulgadas, yardas, acres, libras (pounds), psi (presión), Fahrenheit. etc. aqui si usa el Internacional.



Las medidas imperiales fueron las medidas usadas en Europa desde los tiempos del Imperio romano . 
Hasta que fueron cambiadas por Francia durante la Revolucion Francesa y luego se adoptaron por todo el mundo excepto por EE UU que aun mantiene el sistema metrico imperial . Los anglos tardaron mas en adoptarlo porque desconfiaban de los revolucionarios franceses 
1 pie = se refiere a la longitud del pie de Carlomagno .
1 m = la distancia entre el Ecuador y el Polo Norte dividido entre 10 millones de partes


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Camarada.... Según el materialismo dialéctico e histórico es inapelable que la conquista de América (me ahorraré el eufemismo "descubrimiento") fue un inapelable avance en el desarrollo humano.
> En América no conocían ni la rueda ni en caballo.... Como ha dicho alguien más arriba pasaron de la prehistoria al renacimiento en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
> Marx no simpatizaba precisamente con los libertadores. A Bolivar le puso de vuelta y media en sus escritos.... Lo que sucede es que la izquierda en Iberoamerica es tan endofóba y tan poco dialéctica como en España y ya es decir...
> 
> Ya si eso de la asimilación del Tibet o Xinjiang por la RP otro día.



¿no me diga? ¿Cuantas colonias han tenido la URSS y la RPCh? ¿ninguna?


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El Malevich leyó a Marx de joven y cree que la moral no pinta nada cuando se trata de cambiar el mundo.



Es cierto . El termino correcto seria etica , los valores morales cambian , la etica no


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

Leído sobre el significado de los ataques de provocación de Ucrania en el Donbass ,
como un intento de "Ave María" para que Rusia diluya sus tácticas actuales.

En la II Guerra Mundial, durante la Batalla de Inglaterra, la estrategia alemana de concentrar
su atención en los aeródromos de la RAF les tenía contra las cuerdas, a un par de semanas
de ser aniquilada.

Entonces, "Bomber" Harris, organizó un audaz ataque de bombarderos de la RAF sobre Berlín, 
y esta incursión consiguió que los nazis cambiaran de táctica y bombardearan objetivos civiles
en Inglaterra como represalia.

Con lo cual, al no estar ya bajo el ataque concentrado en la Luftwaffe, la RAF pudo recuperarse
y ganar la Batalla de Inglaterra.

Parece que los ucranianos están intentando la misma táctica...


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Tenemos dos noticias para los ukronazis, buenas y malas. La buena noticia es que Rusia se ha quedado sin "calibres". La mala noticia es que Rusia ahora produce "Calibres M", son más poderosos, más precisamente, van más allá


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Esto me ha arrancado un alágima de emoción:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (14 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> tendemos a pensar que todas las culturas de norteamérica eran indios cazadores recolectores de las praderas (y a caballo) ... pero en norteaméria hubo antiquísimas culturas agrícolas, incluso cierto desarrollo urbano. aunque nada comparable a los imperios y civilizaciones de mesoamérica y la zona de los andes-pacífico




Cierto, en América del Norte había pueblos nómadas y también indígenas que vivían en un asentamiento fijo como los "Pueblo" y eran agricultores. 
No había caballos en el continente americano. Los llevaron los españoles y fueron los españoles quienes regalaron caballos a los indígenas.
Tampoco había ovejas y cabras, ganado que los españoles llevaron y compartieron con los indígenas. Fue una colonización en la que se compartieron conocimientos, como ocurrió en España cuando llegaron griegos, romanos, fenicios, árabes, etc que aportaron ganado, técnicas agrícolas (arado romano), etc


----------



## NPI (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



Hazte una nueva cuenta (clapham6) y deja de escribir estupideces en este hilo.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Telepingo atribuye el salvaje bombardeo de Stalino a ¡los rusos!


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> porque el clapham es mitad celta .



Eres un humorista buenisimo !!!.       




*Jehova te ama, Claphanchen, Baruj Hashem Adonai !!!.*


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es una cuenta prorusa? Es imposible que Ucrania haya perdido 70mil soldados...



Hay estimaciones de 200.000. Sumando heridos, desaparecidos y desertores.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Jun 2022)

esos 3 MLRS han dejado de matar civiles, bueno en general todas las perdidas del orco lo han hecho.



rejon dijo:


> HOY :


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Las medidas imperiales fueron las medidas usadas en Europa desde los tiempos del Imperio romano .
> Hasta que fueron cambiadas por Francia durante la Revolucion Francesa y luego se adoptaron por todo el mundo excepto por EE UU que aun mantiene el sistema metrico imperial . Los anglos tardaron mas en adoptarlo porque desconfiaban de los revolucionarios franceses
> 1 pie = se refiere a la longitud del pie de Carlomagno .
> 1 m = la distancia entre el Ecuador y el Polo Norte dividido entre 10 millones de partes



¡¡Mis ogos!! la unidad de medida llamada pie, ha tenido diferentes valores según la región del mundo donde se ha usado. El 'pie de Carlomagno' o carolingio es solo uno de ellos. También tenemos por ejemplo, el romano, el pie de Burgos, el castellano o el inglés, que puede ser de dos medidas, el maderero o el de agrimensura. 

Una muestra más de que usted, pese a que es gracioso, carece de la instrucción suficiente como para tomar en serio las barbaridades que suelta sobre la historia de España y de su Imperio. Solo es una víctima más de la propaganda anglosajona. Un 'hijo' más de la Leyenda Negra por antonomasia.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

Desde principios de la guerra se han visto norteamericanos entre las tropas ucranianas, el video aquel de los combates con la isba ardiendo de fondo, de asesores nada, tropas usanas combatiendo desde el primer dia, todo es parte del plan !!!.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las tropas rusas avanzan imparables hacia Zaporozhye.
> 
> 
> Los rusochechenos anuncian la captura completa de la ciudad de Kamyshevaha, Oblast de Zaporozhye. Esta captura facilitará a los prorrusos avanzar hacia la capital del Oblast.



Ojo con este movimiento....


----------



## niraj (14 Jun 2022)

https://t.me/s/SolovievLive/111960






Militares ucranianos acuden a la playa de Odesa para entregar citaciones de movilización militar a la población entre 18 y 60 años


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿no me diga? ¿Cuantas colonias han tenido la URSS y la RPCh? ¿ninguna?



Ambos son imperios. Y plurinacionales. Con dos modelos diferentes, centralista el chino y federal la URSS.
Ningún imperio de la historia se ha disuelto de forma tan pacífica y ordenada como la URSS. La historia reconocerá este hecho algún día.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

Sin quitarle merito a Julio Cesar, las Galias se conquistaron con un arma secreta: el vino romano !!!.  

PD- Los galos preferian el vino importado a su cerveza turbia y guerreaban con otros galos para conseguir prisioneros y venderlos como esclavos a los comerciantes romanos.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ambos son imperios. Y plurinacionales. Con dos modelos diferentes, centralista el chino y federal la URSS.
> Ningún imperio de la historia se ha disuelto de forma tan pacífica y ordenada como la URSS. La historia reconocerá este hecho algún día.



Tia o INCEL, ale, a la nevera.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hazte una nueva cuenta (clapham6) y deja de escribir estupideces en este hilo.



No te hara caso, la esquizofrenia manda en el !!!.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Telepingo atribuye el salvaje bombardeo de Stalino a ¡los rusos!



Cuando haces pop ya no hay "stock". 
Ucrania está en las últimas amigos. Eso sí, Zelensky y su banda parecen estar dispuestos a morir matando.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tia o INCEL, ale, a la nevera.



Yo no te voy a ignorar... Me caes muy bien y aportas.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

bueno para bilbao de vacaciones... que aqui la cosa se pone fea
..

Due to high costs of fuel , ambulances in Latvia have stopped attending non-urgent calls.

The head of the service, Liene Tsipule, told about this on the air of a local TV channel.
I think Putin won’t sleep tonight , massive blow to him and Russia .


----------



## Discordante (14 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> https://t.me/s/SolovievLive/111960
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090226
> 
> 
> ...



¿La playa de Odessa no estaba minada hasta las cejas?


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> bueno para bilbao de vacaciones... que aqui la cosa se pone fea
> ..
> 
> Due to high costs of fuel , ambulances in Latvia have stopped attending non-urgent calls.
> ...



Cuando en la UE empezaron con las mariconadas del Calentón Gueval, el Monje profetizó que se calentarian con leña....acertó.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

La Sexta de Qatar ha dado un trompo digno de Fast & Furious, han comenzado el telediarreo acusando a Rusia de bombardear la maternidad de Stalino, pero luego al desarrollar la noticia han culpado a los ukros, no ha habido huevos.


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

Este Papa cada día me gusta más, sin duda alguna es un anti sistema. 

*El Papa insistió en que la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania “quizás fue provocada” y dijo que “se declaró una tercera guerra mundial”
En una entrevista con directores de revistas culturales jesuitas de Europa, Francisco también aclaró que “sería simplista y erróneo” decir que está a favor de Vladimir Putin*
14 de junio de 2022 19:52


----------



## Discordante (14 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El nivel de pérdidas irrecuperables reales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha superado todos los niveles críticos
> 
> Según los datos del MI6, que fueron entregados a los comisarios y eurodiputados europeos, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a partir del 1 de junio de 2022 son: *
> 
> ...



¿El MI6 informando a la eurocamara y europarlamentarios directamente? Esa gente no pinta nada en temas de inteligencia. No se rick con el brexit esas cosas no cuadran mucho. Ni siquiera cuando estaban dentro de la UE hacian eso. Informar a otros servicios de inteligencia como mucho y luego estos a sus propios ministerios ¿Pero directamente a europarlamentarios?


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Sexta de Qatar ha dado un trompo digno de Fast & Furious, han comenzado el telediarreo acusando a Rusia de bombardear la maternidad de Stalino, pero luego al desarrollar la noticia han culpado a los ukros, no ha habido huevos.



La gente de queda con los titulares de las TVs.

Pero lo cierto es que a pie de calle, hay quienes ya empiezan a despertar, los bolsillos vacíos ya hacen recapacitar a algunos.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

No atribuyas a la maldad el efecto de la estupidez.


----------



## Argentium (14 Jun 2022)

Las ciudades de Ucrania se tambalean y las potencias occidentales enfrentan un peligroso dilema


En el sur de Ucrania la balanza se inclina cada vez más en favor de los rusos, lo que podría a los países europeos a pedir que Kiev negocie




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Otro batallón ucraniano se niega a luchar debido al armamento anticuado, la falta de liderazgo y entrenamiento. Plantea la pregunta, ¿en qué se gastan los $ 50 mil millones?


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Pennywise se desespera:


----------



## Expected (14 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> bueno para bilbao de vacaciones... que aqui la cosa se pone fea
> ..
> 
> Due to high costs of fuel , ambulances in Latvia have stopped attending non-urgent calls.
> ...



Están tardando nuestros gobernantes en decretar el teletrabajo obligatorio para reducir el consumo de gasolina y el de electricidad de los aires acondicionados....


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

Adivinen donde va a terminar el petroleo robado a Siria:


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Adivinen donde va a terminar el petroleo robado a Siria:



Israel, ese país conocido por tener las mayores reservas de petróleo y gas del planeta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Están tardando nuestros gobernantes en decretar el teletrabajo obligatorio para reducir el consumo de gasolina y el de electricidad de los aires acondicionados....



Llevan desde 2020 intentándolo…poco a poco y sin pausa el remero atado al banco y sin moverse…y algunos siguen sin verlo…


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no es rencoroso porque el clapham es mitad celta .
> Espana no ha sido el unico pais que ha expulsado a los judios , de hecho el primero fue Inglaterra en 1290 .
> El pueblo elegido no es " como el resto "y tu lo sabes . Es el unico pueblo con historia documentada de mas de 5 mil anos que aun sobrevive
> precisamente ( y sobretodo ) porque no ha querido ser " como el resto " es el pueblo elegido
> ...



Vaya por Dios "el pueblo oprimido" contándonos aquello de la gota de sangre, si tienes alguna de sangre negra ya eres negro, o la marca indeleble y el valor sagrado de la sangre ¿A que me recuerda eso? A ver si desempolvo mi alemán que lo tengo muy oxidado.

Claro que no sois como el resto, sois más malos que ninguno. Y en cuanto a vuestra "historia documentada" venga hombre no me hagas reír. Aunque eso sí sois unos de los primeros genocidas de historia en caso te que creas algunas cosas del Antiguo Testamento. Y vosotros sin discusión, genocidas auténticos, matando gente POR SU ORIGEN o condición.

Ah sí, para pagar la deuda. Porque al judío acreedor le costaba mucho simplemente convertirse y seguir cobrando esa deuda. 

Hombre ya ves si fue suficiente que se acabaron para siempre prácticamente los judíos en España. Y repito que eso es lo que no podéis tolerar. 

En cuanto al resto ya veo que se han acabado los documentales. Esperaremos al de las pirámides o algo parecido.


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡¡Mis ogos!! la unidad de medida llamada pie, ha tenido diferentes valores según la región del mundo donde se ha usado. El 'pie de Carlomagno' o carolingio es solo uno de ellos. También tenemos por ejemplo, el romano, el pie de Burgos, el castellano o el inglés, que puede ser de dos medidas, el maderero o el de agrimensura.
> 
> Una muestra más de que usted, pese a que es gracioso, carece de la instrucción suficiente como para tomar en serio las barbaridades que suelta sobre la historia de España y de su Imperio. Solo es una víctima más de la propaganda anglosajona. Un 'hijo' más de la Leyenda Negra por antonomasia.



Eso que dice Vd es irrelevante . La cuestion que se dirime es si el sistema metrico imperial es o no es legado romano 
Aunque se dice , se comenta ...que el sistema metrico imperial fue creado en UK , la verdad es que no es asi . Pues el origen de ciertas medidas del sistema metrico imperial son extranjeras , no inglesas . 


Acre ( origen anglosajon ) 
Pie ( origen romano ) 
Milla ( del latin " Millia " ) 
Onza (origen romano , del latin " uncia " ) 
Pinta ( origen romano , del latin "pinct " )
Libra ( origen romano , del latin " libra pondo " 12 onzas ) 
yarda ( origenalglo sajon )


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)

t.me/dimsmirnov175


_* "En Bélgica, los cerveceros están quebrando porque se están quedando sin botellas de vidrio, 
el 87% de las cuales se suministraban desde Rusia, porque es demasiado intensivo en energía 
producir cristalería en Europa. Estas botellas no volverán.
*_
* Los cerveceros querían pasarse a las latas de aluminio, pero esto requiere aún más energía,
y el aluminio también venía de Rusia": ¡¡¡Las sanciones funcionan!!!*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (14 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089980
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089979



Quiero ver anglos a la parrilla !!!! Bien bien


----------



## El_Suave (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuando haces pop ya no hay "stock".
> Ucrania está en las últimas amigos. Eso sí, Zelensky y su banda parecen estar dispuestos a morir matando.



Zelensky y su banda no deciden nada, son otros los que están dispuestos a morir matando.


----------



## NPI (14 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> eriodistas ucranianos fueron atacados con fuego de artillería en el centro de Lysychansk, informaron medios ucranianos. Fueron sacados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. (Video completo) No puedo distinguir, ¿a los 40 segundos el “combatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania” tiene la bandera de España o Alemania en la manga?



Alemana


----------



## mazuste (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hay estimaciones de 200.000. Sumando heridos, desaparecidos y desertores.



Con 200 mil bajas los ucranianos hubieran colapsado...y la realidad es que a 4 meses Rusia ni siquiera ha podido tomar el dombas...

Tal vez las bajas sumen 70 mil entre ambos bandos


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/dimsmirnov175
> 
> 
> _* "En Bélgica, los cerveceros están quebrando porque se están quedando sin botellas de vidrio,
> ...



Que flojos, que la envasen en anforas de barro, como en la Edad Media.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sin comentarios :



Resuelto mentalmente, puedo tener pasaporte ruso


----------



## Epicii (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo llamo robo, por que lo es.
> 
> Quitar a alguien algo en contra de su voluntad es robar, da igual que trates de justificarlo de la forma más humanista posible. Son excusas. Estas robando, no hay más. O pides o negocias. Lo otro es robar.



Este sujeto dice que una conquista es gloriosa, y al siguiente mensaje dice que "Quitar a alguien algo en contra de su voluntad es robar, da igual que trates de justificarlo de la forma más humanista posible. Son excusas. Estas robando, no hay más. O pides o negocias. Lo otro es robar"

ERGO EL ROBO ES GLORIOSO...

Mi diagnostico es esquizofrenia...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En Inglaterra las naranjas eran muy bien vistas como regalo en los setenta, en los ochenta en España las chirimoyas y mangos eran lujo exótico.



Yo cuando estaba de _family_ en Londres les regalaba un Carlos I


----------



## Expected (14 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Resuelto mentalmente, puedo tener pasaporte ruso



Y yo...y eso que es "doblemente" curioso....como un pato.


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué algunos le piden a Zelensky que se rinda y no al hijoPutin que se retire?

Y estamos de acuerdo en que debería acabar cuanto antes pero eso está en manos del hijoPutin.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿La playa de Odessa no estaba minada hasta las cejas?



Itaka ha abierto pero el acceso a la playa en si esta bloqueado
Ibiza abre este finde


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

ULTIMA HORA 
El clapham personalidad VII , el clapham personalidad III y David Bisbal ( bueno ...un imitador que vive en el piso de arriba ) hemos encerrado al clapham en una mazmorra hasta que se retracte de haber ofendido a la madre patria . 
( noticia en construccion )


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Seguro que llegaron a pensar que podrían disfrutar de un día soleado en las playas de Odessa...

































A los pobres los envían contra esto:


----------



## Zhukov (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es una cuenta prorusa? Es imposible que Ucrania haya perdido 70mil soldados...



Creo que hacen trampa sumando las cifras de 2014, los años de guerra de desgaste y los muertos de este año sí salen 70 mil muertos.

20 mil en 2014-2015, 20 mil en los años sucesivos, a 3.000 por año calculaba yo entonces y en este año el último recuento detallado que tenemos hace un mes eran 25.000 muertos, por lo que 30 mil a día de hoy es muy probable.

Contando muertos, heridos, prisioneros y desertores, las bajas ucranianas deben ser de cien mil.


----------



## Expected (14 Jun 2022)

EL VERANO PROMETE
1.- 3 cokes light de las pequeñas, y una ración de croquetas compuesta por 8 croquetas (4 de boletus y 4 de jamón): 23€. (En bar Paco de Madrid. 

2.- Cambiar amortiguadores y enfriador del aceite del vehículo (2500€). Como les falta una junta...llevo 3 semanas sin él y subiendo

3.- instalación de paneles solares. Como no les llegan los optimizadores, llevamos 5 semanas esperando. 

4.- Ida y vuelta a Alicante desde Madrid (900 km...). Unos 110l de consumo...... A 2.30€...cerca de 250€ en el líquido elemento. Hoy he visto la 98 a 2.379€ en una Repsol. 

Lo malo de estas cosas es que no avisan....estallan y ya....Y preveo estallidos para Septiembre. Disfrutemos el verano....y pongámonos en forma....


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ese problema es sencillo. Da la casualidad de que 10²+11²+12² = 13²+14² = 365 Vamos a ver ... yo eso lo vi en EGB cuando nos explicaron el teorema de pitágoras. Per bueno ... si no te lo explican no es fácil de ver a no ser que seas un hacha calculando de memoria.
> 
> Un problema más complejo sería demostrar que solo esos números naturales consecutivos (10,11,12,13,14) tienen esa peculiaridad: la suma de los cuadrados de los tres menores es igual a la suma de los cuadrados de los dos mayores.



Cálculos mentales

a^2= 10^2 =100
11^2 = (10 +1)^2 = a^2 +2ab+ b^2 = 100 +2*10*1 +1
sum a^2 = 5*100 =500 (guardar)
sum 2ab = 20 *1 + 20*2+ 20*3 +20*4 = 200 (guardar)
sum b^2 = 1+4+9+16 = 30 (guardar)
Sumar guardado = 730
Multiplicar 365 x 2 = 730 <-> 730/365 = 2


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Con 200 mil bajas los ucranianos hubieran colapsado...y la realidad es que a 4 meses Rusia ni siquiera ha podido tomar el dombas...
> 
> Tal vez las bajas sumen 70 mil entre ambos bandos



Bajas rusas habrá, pero no creo que muchas. A base de emboscadas no se puede matar mucha gente y los ukros no pasan de eso, de emboscar convoyes en marcha con armamento ligero. Las bajas grandes en material y personal se hacen machacando con artillería, aviación y misiles las posiciones del enemigo y ahí los rusos están machacando. Además evitan el combate directo hasta que los tienen suficientemente ablandados.

Date cuenta que Ucrania, cuando la empezó la guerra en febrero, tenían 2000 tanques y 3000 cañones y parece que ya no les queda de casi nada. O por lo menos eso parece, no hacen más que pedir.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

_Misil táctico Kh-29T con guía de televisión bajo el ala del Su-34. El nombre del soldado de las fuerzas especiales fallecido está en el cohete, ¡y ya ha tomado represalias!






























_


----------



## kelden (14 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cálculos mentales
> 
> a^2= 10^2 =100
> 11^2 = (10 +1)^2 = a +2ab+ b^2 = 100 +2*10*1 +1
> ...



Vamos a ver ... los cuadrados de 10, 11 y 12 son de memoria: 100, 121 y 144. Los de 13 y 14 ya son más complicaos.


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)

El que deberia de retirarse es el que ha invadido y masacrado y sabeis perfectamente que en un futuro el hijoPutin volverá a invadir


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A group of special forces of the group "O" successfully ambushed a car from the Czech Republic in the Slovyansk region. The mercenaries are destroyed
> 
> Contenido explícito
> 
> ...



Viajando en el tren del Grupo "O". Nuevo material.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿La playa de Odessa no estaba minada hasta las cejas?



El mar si ya que esta prohibido bañarse, se ve que la playa no., creo que en la foto se ve una cinta para impedir el paso al mar.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> eriodistas ucranianos fueron atacados con fuego de artillería en el centro de Lysychansk, informaron medios ucranianos. Fueron sacados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. (Video completo) No puedo distinguir, ¿a los 40 segundos el “combatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania” tiene la bandera de España o Alemania en la manga?





Guerrera de faena de la Bundeswehr de la RFA en los años 80. Hoy dia solo usan tipo flecktarn para ese proposito. A finales de los 90 se vieron muchas cuando con la reunificacion cambiaron el uniforme al actual, hoy ya se ven muy pocas.


----------



## raptors (14 Jun 2022)

_*"Despójate de este noble idioma que es el castellano* y empieza a hablar en bantú, y devuelve esos apellidos que no te corresponden...."_ jaja el pequeño dictador ha hablado... lo dicho no necesariamente lo que creas es la realidad... la autocrítica ayuda mucho a crecer como persona... 

Pero en tu caso en tu caso seria como aventar flores a los cerdos... ya que a la menor mención de algo que va contra tus creencia reaccionas como cualquier empinado fanático enajenado... (No te he insultado, ojo!)...


----------



## Expected (14 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cálculos mentales
> 
> a^2= 10^2 =100
> 11^2 = (10 +1)^2 = a +2ab+ b^2 = 100 +2*10*1 +1
> ...



También puedes sumar las primeros 3 potencias y darte cuenta que suman 365...con lo que te olvidas de ellos y te centras en las dos últimas potencias.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

T-62M con nombre propio "Yulia" al servicio de los reservistas de NM de la RPD. 







Músicos


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ... los cuadrados de 10, 11 y 12 son de memoria: 100, 121 y 144. Los de 13 y 14 ya son más complicaos.



Ya por eso no lo he resuelto de memoria, me bailaban cifras, he usado truco


----------



## raptors (14 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es cierto que a Putin le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??




_"le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??...."_ ja se ve que sabes de lo que hablas....


----------



## Nico (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/dimsmirnov175
> 
> 
> _* "En Bélgica, los cerveceros están quebrando porque se están quedando sin botellas de vidrio,
> ...




 

El famoso "tiro en el pie"


----------



## amcxxl (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (14 Jun 2022)

DC shifts to damage control as Ukraine defense fades


Having made multiple declarations that Russia would cease to be a world power after the Ukraine war, President Biden and his top officials are now focused on damage control – warning Ukraine throug…




asiatimes.com





Los gusanos activan el control de daños y dan por rotas las defensas ucranianas.


----------



## jabalino (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Eso que dice Vd es irrelevante . La cuestion que se dirime es si el sistema metrico imperial es o no es legado romano
> Aunque se dice , se comenta ...que el sistema metrico imperial fue creado en UK , la verdad es que no es asi . Pues el origen de ciertas medidas del sistema metrico imperial son extranjeras , no inglesas .
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez que se te han cagado en la boca, mejor no seguir. Llórale un rato a tu contacto en Armenia y nos vuelves a soltar una bufonada.


----------



## Nico (14 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> A los pobres los envían contra esto:




Puro photoshop !!, a mi me dijo el camarada @Simo Hayha que los rusos se quedaron sin municiones al tercer día, y para el quinto ya no tenían vehículos y tenían que moverse en carros y camiones de basura.


----------



## Galiciaverde (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham no es rencoroso porque el clapham es mitad celta .
> Espana no ha sido el unico pais que ha expulsado a los judios , de hecho el primero fue Inglaterra en 1290 .
> El pueblo elegido no es " como el resto "y tu lo sabes . Es el unico pueblo con historia documentada de mas de 5 mil anos que aun sobrevive
> precisamente ( y sobretodo ) porque no ha querido ser " como el resto " es el pueblo elegido
> ...



Querido Clapham, también te quiero aunque no comparta tus salidas de tiesto. A ver cómo digo esto sin pisar demasiados callos.
Procedo:

Soy vieja y a lo largo de mi vida me he interesado por conocer distintas filosofías, religiones, idearios políticos.... etc, no voy a extenderme, sería largo, un tostón, me refiero a conocerlos suficientemente a fondo, algunos mucho.
Cada vez que contactaba con una nueva filosofía descubría un nuevo mundo sumamente enriquecedor que me atrapaba, era una fiesta, una ventana abierta, aire fresco, luz....

Y a fuerza de leer y conocer, un día me di cuenta de que aquello que consideraba mi propia identidad había ido mutando, a veces drásticamente, a lo largo del tiempo. No podía identificarme con ninguna línea de pensamiento concreta porque todas ellas habían constituído un modo de ver la realidad compartiendo algo de todas ellas. Podría decirse que en cierto modo "yo" había desaparecido muchas veces y vuelto a nacer de forma nueva. Hasta que dejé de intentar construir un pensamiento o modo de ser que me definiesen.

Ahora no me defino, como diría un budista voy fluyendo y enriqueciéndome con cada nueva persona, modo de pensamiento o idea que se cruce en mi camino, sabiendo que es impermanente.

Digamos que mantengo una ética y procuro hacer felices a las personas que me rodean. No me gusta la xenofobia porque no tiene sentido, a fin de cuentas, todos los humanos somos pobre gente a la que nos han parido en un mundo lleno de problemas, guerras, enfermedad y dificultades. Todos queremos ser amados y apreciados, todos buscamos la felicidad para nosotros y nuestra familia y vamos desenvolviendo nuestra vida como buenamente podemos. En cierto modo, todos somos pobre gente.

Decir que soy judío, o católico o nazi o budista o comunista o lo que quieran solo me indica que es una persona que ha encontrado ahí un hueco desde el que poder afrontar esta vida tan difícil. En cierto modo me alegro por él porque se siente seguro en el lugar que ha encontrado y a la vez me da pena por todo lo que se está perdiendo al no querer ver otras formas de entender el mundo.

Y todo este rollo para decir que estamos en los preliminares del Apocalipsis y nos dedicamos a discutir entre nosotros si lo que ocurrió hace X siglos fue o no fue, o quien fue mejor o peor o ser católico es mejor que protestante o .... o ..... o .....o

El mundo está en un atrolladero, todo el planeta, toda la humanidad. Escasean los recursos energéticos, llevamos décadas de guerras por el control de los combustibles. Estamos en este hilo intentando entender una guerra cuyas consecuencias nos afectan a todos y no vamos a solucionar nada discutiendo entre nosotros, definiendo quién es bueno o malo, si los españoles o los anglos masacraron y lo que es peor, etiquetándonos según nuestra ideología para estigmatizarnos.

Así no. Creo que va siendo hora de dejar un poco de lado los egos y empezar a pensar cómo salir juntos del atrolladero en el que nos están metiendo. Unos pocos toman las decisiones que nos afectan al planeta entero sin darnos la información que deberíamos tener para poder opinar y decidir.

La abuela deja de dar la brasa y pueden seguir peleándose. Ojo, que yo también me he "peleado" dando mi opinión con el asunto de la colonización, aquí somos todos pecadores 
Pero podemos mejorar nuestra relación. Y evolucionar nuestro modo de pensar, siempre

Feliz noche a todos, tambien a los ignorados. Debería sacar a algunos de la nevera....


----------



## Oso Polar (14 Jun 2022)

Articulo publicado por Strelkov, en este punto le doy mucha razón la falta de drones de gran autonomía son uno de los puntos flacos de la RF.
Disculpne por la traducción últimamente no tengo tiempo, se han derrumbado las bolsas y las cripto y estoy buscando plaza en Mc Donalds.

t.me/strelkovii/2733

Argumentando sobre el posible significado militar del bombardeo de Donetsk (В Донецке сегодня было жарко (да и сейчас обстрел.. | Igor Strelkov | VK), Strelkov escribe que "las fuerzas principales [de la LPR y la DPR - mi nota] continúan "luchando de frente" contra la fortificaciones enemigas en el área de Lisichansk y en la dirección de Slavyansk ".

Seamos correctos, al menos en el área de la "garganta" del caldero Lisichansky, que aún no se cerrará de ninguna manera, "para luchar de frente" contra algo, incluso las fuerzas combinadas de la LPR y DPR simplemente no tengo la fuerza.

Dado que nuestros "cartógrafos del NWO" son aburridos y tristes, pasemos a los mapas de Ukropov (https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kenigtiger/503961/892654/892654_original.jpg).

Por supuesto, donde vemos salientes rojos avanzando, también YA hay fortificaciones enemigas, algunas de las cuales ya son nuestras. Ellos, estas fortificaciones, ahora están en todas partes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania saben cómo cavar perfectamente, no faltan palas y picos, creo. Pero lo que ve en la pantalla no parece un poco de "golpearse la frente" sobre lo que se ha desenterrado alrededor de Zolotoy durante muchos años de un frente estático.

Como ya escribí, la artillería, que se suponía que cubriría Donetsk por lo que está sucediendo ahora, ya se ha movido hacia el cuello del "Caldero Lysychansky" durante algún tiempo. Junto con las unidades más preparadas para el combate de 1 AK. Cuando intentaba organizar personalmente otro ataque, el general Kutuzov murió. Entonces, toda esta maniobra estratégica para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no es un secreto en absoluto.

Aquí, cuando nuestros generales simplemente ya no tienen gente para idioteces locas como "Adelante, lo resolverás", la experiencia de una guerra adecuada se gana lenta y dolorosamente. Finalmente, en una escala mayor que "un batallón y una batería adjunta".

Dado que existe una escasez crítica de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de gasolina Orlan-10 capaces de flotar sobre la retaguardia del enemigo durante horas, o vehículos similares para el combate de contrabatería, se decidió utilizar la artillería del 1.er Cuerpo de NM con la mayor eficiencia: para apoyar la ofensiva. Cuando necesite eliminar fortificaciones en la primera línea o en la segunda línea, los "mavics" de "juguete" son suficientes. De hecho, justo hoy entregué otro "Mavic 3" a la gente de Donetsk exactamente allí. Por supuesto, esto no resuelve el problema de las baterías enemigas descolocadas en la retaguardia, que se despiertan durante un ataque, pero esto es al menos algún tipo de eficiencia.

En realidad, quién se perdió: lea sobre este texto separado reciente.

(Никак, блять. НИКАК! Часть 2. или "Батальоны просят огня - 2022", начало текста) Kassad, entusiasmado con los ataques frontales a Avdiivka (По обстрелам Донецка. 13.06.2022), supuestamente como una alternativa a lo que está sucediendo, es recomendado bajar y mirar en el mismo mapa ucraniano en el área de Avdiivka. Allí, también, la gente corrió para ataques frontales al estilo de febrero-marzo-abril, y los nuestros han estado escalando durante mucho tiempo alrededor de Avdeevka a través de Verkhnetoretskoye-Novobakhmutovka.

Es decir, la pregunta no es que sea más inconveniente en la RPD roer la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que en la LPR. La pregunta es que, en ausencia de la cantidad requerida de vehículos aéreos no tripulados tipo avión de gasolina capaces de proporcionar una lucha exitosa contra la batería, la artillería capaz de esta lucha se retira lógicamente de las cercanías de Donetsk y se transfiere a donde pueda ayudar a la infantería a lograr máximos resultados. Y este resultado, si miras el mapa, está objetivamente planeado para ser mayor como resultado del cierre del "Caldero de Lysichansk".

Bueno, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por supuesto, están interesadas en sacar la artillería del cuello del "caldero" y, por lo tanto, organizan "Lugansk-2014" en Donetsk. No descarto, por cierto, que, como escribe Strelkov, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puedan intentar tomar algunas posiciones cerca de Donetsk, para que tanto la artillería como la infantería sean devueltas allí. En realidad, si yo estuviera en su lugar, ahora estaría transfiriendo fuerzas para esto, observando cómo la infantería de Donetsk fluye cada vez más alrededor de Vrubovka y cómo evitan Zolote a través de Kamyshevakha. Si tal ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tiene éxito, “congelará” el frente durante mucho tiempo y en una configuración que no es la más beneficiosa para nosotros. Bueno, es decir, tal vez otro general vaya y se mate con la artillería ucraniana antes de eso, pero luego el frente aún se "congelará".

Y ahora, como señaló muy bien Grubnik (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.), la población civil de Donetsk paga con su sangre las historias a largo plazo de los generales rusos y cantó con ellos vestidos de civil sobre cómo todo está bien en nuestro ejército, todo está ahí y "somos crestas con una izquierda".


----------



## Martok (14 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Precisamente si algo de lo que he dicho tiene es reflejo historico. Ninguna poblacion ha vivido mejor bajo un imperio o epoca de conflicto que antes de convertirse en el o entrar en el conflicto. Ni uno.
> 
> Esta claro que para los megalomanos es mejor tener un imperio. Un mapa muy grande, con muchas posesiones, muchos subditos, ser un emperador y dirigir el destino de todos. Para la poblacion general no haya nada mejor que la paz y el desarrollo. De hecho son polos opuestos. Cuanto mas hay de los 1º menos hay de los 2º.
> 
> Obviamente tu eres un puto psicopata socialista que solo busca el poder y la dominacion sobre el resto mediante la fuerza y la violencia. En tu caso como eres un mierda fisica y mental buscas usar el estado, mediante el poder politico, como herramienta para lograrlo. Otros usaban la violencia fisica (generales) para establecer sus regimenes totalitarios de terror. Otros mas la mente (los tiranos politico-religiosos). Pero estais todos cortados por el mismo patron.



Cuando veo esto, entiendo perfectamente a Stalin y a Mao. Cada cierto tiempo, hay purgar la tuberías de tanta porquería.


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esos numeritos como todos los tuyos supongo que te los sacas de la chepa o de algún documental de la BBC. Eso sí sigues sin contestar como es posible que el 90% de la población, que en América es mestiza, desciende de ese 90% de exterminados.
> 
> Pero lo delirante viene ahora 60-70 millones en la América neolítica, sin conocer el arado, la rueda o los metales, prácticamente poco menos que las estimaciones para la Europa renacentista.
> 
> ...



aaaayyy Claphan!!! Leyendanegricista.... que penica..... bueno, le seguiré leyendo con pinza en nariz... déjalo ya luisgarciaredondo......... ya está muerto


----------



## Honkler (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Clapham es mitad Español.
> 
> Hay que decirlo más.
> 
> PD: Seguramente es 100% Español ya que la religión es algo TOTALMENTE secundario y su progenitor Judío probablemente fuese nacido en tierras imperiales y sea por tanto... le guste o no... Un ESPAÑOLAZO.



No. Bastantes endófobos tenemos aquí como para asumir renegados extranjeros. Es un pobre diablo cubano y ya.


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Si te metes con Alejandro te metes conmigo primer y último aviso.

Por hacerme a la idea de tu nivel aproximado en este campo. ¿Tienes cierta idea de los cargos que actualmente ostenta Cao de Benós para el gobierno norcoreano? ¿de sus honores y condecoraciones? ¿Y conoces algo de sus inicios, de como llegó hasta donde llegó?


----------



## Martok (14 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Solo vas a poder evitar que tu vecino no acumule riqueza por la fuerza. No mientas. Al final si persiste en su deseo, tendrás que recurrir a las pistolas para quitarle lo que es suyo.
> 
> EL sistema socialista es intrínsecamente injusto en la medida que roba a unos para entregárselo a otros bajo la calumnia de que esos que tienen dinero lo han robado.
> 
> ...




La política socialista con características chinas es el desarrollo de la política democrática socialista bajo el liderazgo del Partido Comunista de China y sobre la base de que el pueblo es el dueño del país, gobernando el país de acuerdo con la ley. Esto requiere sostener y mejorar la democracia popular liderada por la clase obrera y basada en la alianza de trabajadores y campesinos; sostener y mejorar el sistema de congresos populares, el sistema de cooperación multipartidista y consulta política bajo la dirección del Partido Comunista de China y el sistema de autonomía étnica regional; desarrollar la democracia y mejorar el sistema legal, Construir un país socialista regido por la ley. Darse cuenta de la estabilidad social, el gobierno es limpio y eficiente, que la gente de todos los grupos étnicos en todo el país esté unida y armoniosa, y la situación política viva y animada.

La dirección del partido, el pueblo como dueño del país y la integración orgánica del estado de derecho son las características básicas de una civilización política socialista con características chinas. En la interrelación de los tres, el liderazgo del partido es lo fundamental, el pueblo es el dueño del país es la base política y el estado de derecho es la tarea básica del partido que lleva al pueblo a gobernar el país.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Jun 2022)

No es broma:


*Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*

*Volodimir Zelenski ha apuntado que la ofensiva rusa en Donbás ha comenzado a perder fuerza, y que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas va a recuperar el Donbás y la península de Crimea.*


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

We are suffering heavy losses in Severodonetsk and Kharkov region — Zelensky


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es broma:
> 
> 
> *Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*
> ...



Me creo cualquier cosa. Las siguientes declaraciones son del 06 de junio del gordo cabrón

Presidente de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Ruslan Stefanchuk: *No negociaremos con Putin.*_* Solo se puede discutir con él la rendición incondicional, el pago de reparaciones y la devolución de nuestros territorios, hasta el territorio de Krasnodar y la región de Rostov.*_


----------



## coscorron (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/dimsmirnov175
> 
> 
> _* "En Bélgica, los cerveceros están quebrando porque se están quedando sin botellas de vidrio,
> ...


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pregúntale a Edward Bernays...



No hombre, te lo pregunto a ti, que eres quien dice que la publicidad te impide hacer algo, yo te pregunto el qué exactamente, no hace falta que lo personalices, es que estoy intrigado en lo que hace un publicista para que tu te sientas así, te lo digo en serio
Si, por lo que dices, además, has escogido vivir en Rusia (algo que yo en su momento, hace años, me plantee, te lo digo, de verdad), has escogido, o no?
Porque si venís con el cuento de que..."realmente la gente no escoge, sino que se influencia por los anuncios", es que...a ver, yo no sé si has tratado de vender algo alguna vez, lo jodido que es, incluso aun con muchos recursos de todas partes...pues es algo que flojea bastante como argumento
Ya podemos estar discutiendo durante horas (que me encanta) que mi ideal de sociedad es aquella donde hay diferentes sensibilidades, opiniones y donde cada una de ellas, por muy contrarias al establishment, tienen su espacio. Un lugar donde esos espacios no existan...lo siento, pero es que no me lo creo, sin más...no tiene mucho que ver con la publicidad....


----------



## chemarin (14 Jun 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Cuando veo esto, entiendo perfectamente a Stalin y a Mao. Cada cierto tiempo, hay purgar la tuberías de tanta porquería.



El caso es que a mí también me viene la misma idea, pero aplicada a gentuza como tú.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿no me diga? ¿Cuantas colonias han tenido la URSS y la RPCh? ¿ninguna?



Le parece poco todo el este de Europa?


----------



## amcxxl (14 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es broma:
> 
> 
> *Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*
> ...


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es broma:
> 
> 
> *Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*
> ...



Y las Kuriles... para ofrecérselas a Japón.


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

El 20º Ejército entró en Dolina, Wagner avanzando al oeste de Popasna, mientras que los cosacos y chechenos del norte. Las noticias sobre Izyum son falsas....


Próximas noticias de que las unidades LNR caputered Vrubivka

Si es cierto, todas las carreteras principales están cortadas, la caldera fuma


Confirman lo de Vrubivka


----------



## pemebe (14 Jun 2022)

A algunos les viene bien la guerra.


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

#China se prepara para una "operación especial" contra #Taiwan El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, firmó la orden pertinente sobre operaciones militares no bélicas para garantizar la soberanía nacional


----------



## chemarin (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia no va a parar hasta controlar los oblasts de Kharkov, Odessa y Zaporozhye.
> 
> Si los nazis no negocian entonces los rusos seguirán el avance.
> 
> Hay guerra minimo hasta febrero 2023. A no ser que los satánicos obliguen a sus esclavos nazis a negociar.



Me parece que hay algunos síntomas de que los satanistas quieren que pare la guerra, son malos pero no tontos, cuanto más dure más territorio pierden, además que es posible (y eso espero) que a los rusos se les quite la tontería de ver a los ucranianos como hermanos, sus únicos hermanos son los étnicamente rusos, si eso ocurre podrían quitarse esa restricción moral y mental que les impide darles con más contundencia.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno ...eso no aplica al clapham porque sus 8 bisabuelos son europeos .
> Por parte paterna gallegos y asturianos ( abuela de Cangas de Onis y abuelo de Pontevedra . Por via materna bisabuela italiana de ascendencia francesa casada con un goy de Antequera , emigraron a Cuba a principios de siglo XX
> El clapham no tiene raices indigenas . La razon por la cual los espanoles no puedieron tener tanto exito en el exterminio de indios como si lo tuvieron los colonos anglosajones se debe que en America Latina vivian culturas indigenas altamente avanzadas
> los incas , los mayas y los aztecas eran agricultores y ganaderos . nada que ver con los indios nativos americanos menos desarrollados
> ...



Es usted un completo idiota que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire. ¿Haría el favor de decirnos qué ganadería criaban los mayas y aztecas, cuando resulta que una de las razones que impulsaron la antropofagia era la carencia de proteína animal?

En cuanto a la agricultura no sabían arar: quemaban y hacían un agujero en el suelo donde sembraban el maíz, de ahí el desastre ecológico, que afectó en primer lugar a los mayas, civilización que ya estaba casi desaparecida en 1492.

La desaparición de indígenas por enfermedades y abusos ocurrió en las islas del caribe, no así en el continente. ¿Hay que recordarle, soignorante, que no se podía esclavizar a los indígenas, y que por hacerlo Colón volvió a España preso y Gonzalo Pizarro fue ejecutado por negarse a cerrar la encomienda?


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

Informe sobre grupo Wagner 
Uno de sus creadores seria simpatizante Nazi segun el reporte


----------



## DCD (14 Jun 2022)

Seguimos para Bingo. Parece que Rusia está ganando más dinero con las exportaciones de lo que se gasta en la guerra



Por cierto. La inflación parece que ya la han controlado.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

Algo curioso en este conflicto, es el nombre de esa empresa de mercenarios 'Wagner'. Apoya a los rusos, pero ha tomado el nombre del compositor más escuchado por cualquiera que se incline por la ideología nazi... y tenga algo de cultura.

Interesante lo que dicen de ellos es la wikipedia. Al parecer su presunto fundador, Dmitri Valérievich Utkin, la nombró así por ser su nombre en clave. Ahora bien ¿es solo por que le gustaba la música de Wagner, o por que realmente es filo-nazi tal como apunta wiki? en fin, no lo sé. A mi hay piezas de Wagner que me encantan, y de nazi tengo lo que de marciano, así que todo queda en mera especulación, al menos para mi.









Grupo Wagner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Informe sobre grupo Wagner
> Uno de sus creadores seria simpatizante Nazi segun el reporte



Curiosa sincronicidad la nuestra


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Algo curioso en este conflicto, es el nombre de esa empresa de mercenarios 'Wagner'. Apoya a los rusos, pero ha tomado el nombre del compositor más escuchado por cualquiera que se incline por la ideología nazi... y tenga algo de cultura.
> 
> Interesante lo que dicen de ellos es la wikipedia. Al parecer su presunto fundador, Dmitri Valérievich Utkin, la nombró así por ser su nombre en clave. Ahora bien ¿es solo por que le gustaba la música de Wagner, o por que realmente es filo-nazi tal como apunta wiki? en fin, no lo sé. A mi hay piezas de Wagner que me encantan, y de nazi tengo lo que de marciano, así que todo queda en mera especulación, al menos para mi.
> 
> ...



A menos que la foto sea un fraude puede que responda la duda


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jun 2022)

BELGRADO, 14 de junio. /TASS/. *A partir del 1 de noviembre, Serbia no podrá importar petróleo ruso debido a las sanciones de la UE,* dijo el martes el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic.

"Cada día surgen decenas de problemas nuevos <...> Consumimos 350 toneladas de fuel oil al día, y en invierno gastaremos siete veces más. Necesitamos encontrar fuel oil, no hay suficiente fuel oil en el NIS (Naftna industrija Srbije - TASS). <...> El 1 de noviembre, ya no podremos importar petróleo ruso bajo las sanciones actuales, y Dios sabe qué sanciones se introducirán para entonces", dijo Vucic.

Anteriormente, Vucic dijo que las sanciones de la UE contra el petróleo ruso sacaron $ 600 millones del bolsillo de Serbia.

"¡Solo al imponer sanciones al petróleo ruso, sacaron directamente $ 600 millones de nuestro bolsillo! Se tomaron $ 600 millones directamente de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos serbios, esto es dentro de un año. La gente en Serbia debería saber esto. Kirkuk, el petróleo iraquí, cuesta $ 31 por barril más caro. Nos quitaron $600 millones, y todavía tenemos que invertir dinero adicional para el gas", dijo Vucic.

El 3 de junio, el Consejo de la UE adoptó el sexto paquete de sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, incluido un embargo pospuesto sobre los suministros marítimos de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo de Rusia. La prohibición de los suministros marítimos de petróleo se ha pospuesto hasta principios de diciembre, para los productos derivados del petróleo - hasta febrero de 2023. Se prevén exenciones temporales del embargo para las importaciones a través de oleoductos para aquellos estados de la UE que, debido a su ubicación, son extremadamente dependientes de los suministros. de Rusia y no tienen alternativas. Estos son, en primer lugar, Hungría y Eslovaquia.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

El Canciller lituano 'decepcionado' con el éxito de Rusia en Ucrania

éxito del ejército ruso en la operación especial en Ucrania es "decepcionante", dijo a Foreign Policy el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania, Gabrielius Landsbergis.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es broma:
> 
> 
> *Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*
> ...



El payaso bailarín toma demasiado de algún producto malo. Mejor que no diga quién es su camello.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> A algunos les viene bien la guerra.



Que podría ser España si no nos hubiéramos vendido al anglo. No es ya traición, es recochineo, debería haber pena especial para los lesapatriadores que encima se ríen de lo hecho.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (14 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Ahí hay unas 4500 bajas y se supone que sólo en oficiales. Los números de perdidas deben ser brutales.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/dimsmirnov175
> 
> 
> _* "En Bélgica, los cerveceros están quebrando porque se están quedando sin botellas de vidrio,
> ...



Un plan sin fisuras, lo de las sanciones. Deberíamos poner a los políticos a picar para sacar toda la materia prima que está faltando por sus decisiones no consultadas con nadie.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BELGRADO, 14 de junio. /TASS/. *A partir del 1 de noviembre, Serbia no podrá importar petróleo ruso debido a las sanciones de la UE,* dijo el martes el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic.
> 
> "Cada día surgen decenas de problemas nuevos <...> Consumimos 350 toneladas de fuel oil al día, y en invierno gastaremos siete veces más. Necesitamos encontrar fuel oil, no hay suficiente fuel oil en el NIS (Naftna industrija Srbije - TASS). <...> El 1 de noviembre, ya no podremos importar petróleo ruso bajo las sanciones actuales, y Dios sabe qué sanciones se introducirán para entonces", dijo Vucic.
> 
> ...



Próximamente hidrocarburos rusos llegarán a Serbia remarcados como de La India.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Algo curioso en este conflicto, es el nombre de esa empresa de mercenarios 'Wagner'. Apoya a los rusos, pero ha tomado el nombre del compositor más escuchado por cualquiera que se incline por la ideología nazi... y tenga algo de cultura.
> 
> Interesante lo que dicen de ellos es la wikipedia. Al parecer su presunto fundador, Dmitri Valérievich Utkin, la nombró así por ser su nombre en clave. Ahora bien ¿es solo por que le gustaba la música de Wagner, o por que realmente es filo-nazi tal como apunta wiki? en fin, no lo sé. A mi hay piezas de Wagner que me encantan, y de nazi tengo lo que de marciano, así que todo queda en mera especulación, al menos para mi.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya que darle muchas vueltas, esta escena es parter del imaginario de una generación.


----------



## golden graham (14 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BELGRADO, 14 de junio. /TASS/. *A partir del 1 de noviembre, Serbia no podrá importar petróleo ruso debido a las sanciones de la UE,* dijo el martes el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic.
> 
> "Cada día surgen decenas de problemas nuevos <...> Consumimos 350 toneladas de fuel oil al día, y en invierno gastaremos siete veces más. Necesitamos encontrar fuel oil, no hay suficiente fuel oil en el NIS (Naftna industrija Srbije - TASS). <...> El 1 de noviembre, ya no podremos importar petróleo ruso bajo las sanciones actuales, y Dios sabe qué sanciones se introducirán para entonces", dijo Vucic.
> 
> ...



Que se lo pasen los hungaros


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2022)

*RT News - June 14 2022 (20:00 MSK)*
(Ingles para quien quiera saltarse la censura)


----------



## clapham5 (14 Jun 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta incomunicado en la mazmorra usando un WIFI pirata y la conexion es lenta . 
El clapham lo dijo : La Guerra contra Ucrania es una Guerra contra la UE 
El objetivo es el hundimiento de la UE . UK + EE UU + Rusia todos estan en el mismo bando 
Justo ahora UK reactiva el frente occidental cuestionando el Acuerdo del Ulster . La UE ya ha dicho que impondra sanciones a UK 
pero Boris el animal esta en Washington . Van a por Alemania . Si Alemania cae , adios EURO 
Que por cierto esta colapsando . Ya lo dijo el claphamen 2016 . 
La unica opcion de la UE de salvarse tras la salida de UK es expandirse al Este , pero claro ...al Este del Este esta Rusia 
Y ahora que ?  Bueno ... El clapham sospecha que Alemania no se rendira y que morira matando . No provocara la III Guerra Mundial invadiendo Polonia , es que provocara el colapso economico mundial ( aka Reseat )
Una llamada de Berlin a Zelensky y se acabo la Guerra , pero Berlin tiene otros planes : El Armagedon 
El objetivo de UK , de EE UU y de Rusia fue " contener " el expansionismo aleman pero no ir mas lejos . Alemania quiere romper la baraja y llevarse por delante a Occidente . Si Occidente cae , se acabo el dominio militar usano 
La RFA surgio de las cenizas del III Reich , que surgio de las cenizas de la Republica de Weimar , que surgio de las cenizas del Imperio Aleman 
Alemania se esta suicidando y se llevara al mundo con ella .


----------



## JoséBatallas (14 Jun 2022)

Agencia de viajes... Mira, no sabes por donde te da el aire. Intento resumírtelo de la mejor forma, para que conozcas a este gran hombre y lo que representa.


*Honores y Condecoraciones

España:*

- Diploma de Honor del Ejército
- 2 menciones honoríficas


*RPD De Corea:*

- Insignia del Partido del Trabajo de Corea
Otorgada por la defensa ideológica

- Medalla de la fundación de la República
Otorgada por actividad internacional y medios de comunicación

- Orden Internacional de Amistad
Otorgada por actividades culturales

- Orden de la Bandera Nacional
Otorgada por actividades diplomáticas

- Insignia del Séptimo Regimiento O Jung Hup
Condecorado por el destacamento militar de frontera de Panmunjon. Creada por el General Kim Jong Il y que se entrega a fuerzas de élite.

- Diploma de Honor Literario *Recibido en 2 ocasiones*
Otorgado por el Comité Central de Escritores



*Cargos que actualmente ostenta

- Delegado Especial del Comité de Relaciones Culturales con el Extranjero, Gobierno de la RPD de Corea*
El cargo más importante y que me habilita como representante de la República en todo el mundo en los campos de cultura, mass media, ciencia, deportes, diplomáticos y de negocio.
Conferido en el año 2002, convirtiéndome en la historia en el primer y único nacido extranjero que trabaja oficialmente para su gobierno.
Este Comité es uno de los Ministerios más importantes y tiene responsabilidades en asuntos exteriores y cultura.

*- Delegado Consejero de Banzeminzon (Frente Democrático Anti-Imperialista de Corea del Sur)*
Organización con sede en Tokio, Seúl y Pyongyang que promueve la expulsión de la ocupación norteamericana y la reunificación pacífica de Corea basada en los principios del Gran Líder Kim Il Sung de la ”República Confederal Democrática de Koryo”. Sus miembros en Pyongyang son Surcoreanos que escaparon al Norte.

*- Fundador y presidente de la KFA (Asociación de Amistad con Corea)*
Organización no lucrativa creada en el 2000 por petición popular, en la actualidad con unos 8000 miembros repartidos en 120 países.

*- Webmaster y fundador de la primera página oficial del Gobierno de la RPD de Corea: www.korea-dpr.com*
Creada en 1999, cuando en Internet no existía información oficial alguna o forma electrónica de contacto entre la RPDC y el resto del mundo. En ese momento la CIA y la inteligencia surcoreana ocupaban las primeras páginas. En la actualidad y aunque de simple diseño, esta página sigue siendo referencia mundial para tener una fórmula de contacto con Corea del Norte. Recibe entre 1 y 4 millones de hits mensuales y en la actualidad se encuentra entre las primeras de los buscadores.

*- Periodista Honorario de la RPD de Corea *Galardonado en 2 ocasiones**
Otorgado por el Comité Central de periodistas de la RPDC por mi labor en medios de comunicación extranjeros.

*- Soldado Honorario del Ejército Popular de Corea

- Miembro Honorario del Partido del Trabajo de Corea

- Miembro Consejero de la Cámara de Comercio Hispano-Asiática*
Organización con sede en Barcelona.

*- Fundador y Presidente del International Korea Business Center (Centro Coreano de Negocios Internacional)*
En colaboración con mi Comité y la Cámara de Comercio de la RPDC (Ministerio de Comercio), pretende fomentar los contactos y desarrollo de negocio entre la RPDC y otros países del mundo a través de información y visitas comerciales al país. Creado en agosto de 2007.

*- Agente Comercial Colegiado*
Tarragona

*- Consultor de tecnologías de la información*
Ese ha sido mi ocupación laboral hasta muy recientemente. He trabajado para varias firmas como Carrefour, Cap Gemini Ernst & Young o la escuela de negocios IESE. Pero mis responsabilidades ”Coreanas” ya ocupan el 200% de mi tiempo disponible, así que este tema se ha quedado bastante apartado.








y ahora sus inicios ¿Cómo llegó a ser quien es? ¿Cómo un español sin nula relación con Corea acabaría siendo el primer miembro no extranjero del gobierno norcoreano con multiples cargos y responsabilidades? ¿Cómo pudo llegar a ganarse la confianza del régimen más hermético del mundo? (Por cierto, se vieron obligados a modificar la constitución norcoreana por Alejandro puesto que por ley un extranjero no podía formar parte del gobierno).


Muy sencillo. Siendo un niño. En cualquier otra situación podría ser un agente enemigo.


Esta historia conviene leerla en el libro "Alma roja, sangre azul" (su biografía personal), más que nada por los detalles.

Yo os la resumo a mi modo, para el que le interese.

Imaginaros un Alejandro de 16 años (en el libro hay fotos suyas con esa edad).

Para entonces ya andaba interesado en Corea del Norte.

Alejandro se enteró que iba a producirse en Madrid un singular encuentro de una delegación norcoreana por primera vez en la historia.

Ni corto ni perezoso consiguió el teléfono y los llamó para preguntarles si podía asistir al encuentro. Le dijeron que por supuesto.

¿Que tipo de encuentro era ese? Pues de todo menos uno donde pudiesen ir desconocidos, al menos en circunstancias normales y de tratarse de otra gente. No era un encuentro a puerta abierta.

En Madrid se había instalado una delegación norcoreana, en concreto era una representación permanente ante la Organización Mundial de Turismo (OMT) vinculada a Naciones Unidas. Aparte de esta gente también acudieron a la cita representantes del estado español, de la ONU y de otras delegaciones diplomáticas.

Alejandro con 16 años viajó solo desde Granada a Madrid para participar en el encuentro. Cuando se acercaba a la casa recibió el primer saludo de un desconocido que también iba al mismo sitio. Era nada mas y nada menos que Marcelino Camacho.

Cuando timbró a la puerta y llegó a entrar se encontró lo típico en estos casos: Multitud de gente importante y muy bien vestida tomando canapés y charlando.

Y allí estaba él. Con sólo 16 años.

Contra todo pronóstico fue recibido en la casa por el anfitrión. El jefe de la delegación norcoreana quien básicamente estuvo con Alejandro desde que este llegó y hasta que acabó el encuentro.

Lo estuvo acompañando en todo momento, enseñándole el material de Corea del Norte que tenian expuesto en la casa y contándole un montón de historias sobre el país.

Por hacer eso el anfitrión descuidó totalmente al resto de invitados de los que solamente se despidió una vez concluido el encuentro.

Ya al final del todo, Alejandro le preguntó a este señor que como podía hacer para alistarse en el Ejército Popular de Corea, que ese era su sueño, y con una sonrisa le contestó lo siguiente:

*"Le agradecemos sus muestras de amistad, pero mire: tenemos a muchos jóvenes en Corea que pueden servir en el ejército, y en cambio no tenemos a nadie como usted que nos pueda ayudar desde el exterior"*

Alejandro quedó defraudado. No se enteraría hasta tiempo después del verdadero significado e importancia de esas palabras.

Así comenzaba su historia.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> A menos que la foto sea un fraude puede que responda la duda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090370



También he encontrado esta donde se le ve en su juventud:




A mi esto me parece muy relevante. Deberíamos averiguar si esto es cierto o desinformación, por que de serlo, la perspectiva de lo que está sucediendo cambiaría radicalmente.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que eso que he dejado fuera de spoiler sea cierto, y conste que ya me había pasado por la cabeza en una de mis reflexiones, si acaso el objetivo final no es Europa, aunque sí sirve de víctima propiciatoria... y lo que propicia es la caída de China. Al fin y al cabo también es ésta un peligro ante los ojos del Kremlin... y ante cualquiera con dos dedos de frente y que no sea chino.

Lo de 'matar' a Europa, es para colapsar las exportaciones chinas, por si alguien no lo pilla.

No obstante, esto solo son especulaciones. Ya sabréis que para mi todo esto se debe a la crisis natural a la que estamos abocados, que llevará al mundo a una hambruna brutal. Esa es la opción que más me creo, aunque siempre dejo el margen de duda razonable.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Periodistas rusos ya hartos de la paciencia de Putiniano.
> 
> Otro video del bombardeo del distrito Kievsky de Donetsk.
> 
> ...



Los bombardeos terroristas sobre el Donbass tienen la función de provocar a Putin a reaccionar en reciprocidad. Luego, esos bombardeos "criminales" rusos serían utilizados por la propaganda otánica para intentar convencer a la opinión pública occidental de la necesidad de "intervenir por razones humanitarias". Por eso Putin, que es más listo que esos periodistas, avanza con firmeza y sin pausa, detendrá a los terroristas y los juzgará, pero no entra al trapo.


----------



## crocodile (14 Jun 2022)

Bombardeos y crímenes ukronazis sobre Donestk.

Guardarlo antes que la censura satánica lo borré.


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> También he encontrado esta donde se le ve en su juventud:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1090382
> 
> ...



No creo que al Kremlin le importe mucho lo del Nazismo.
Fíjate que el Actor Ucraniano es Judío sin embargo también necesita de los fanáticos.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Jun 2022)

La potencia militar N°2 (jajajaja) y con una tecnología de la san puta tiene que mandar a reparar una turbina a Canadá.

Hoy se tiene que suicidar un chuparuso. Más de uno no, porque mamaruskia, el país de la familia feliz tiene un decrecimiento poblacional desde antes de los ya más de 32000 muertos en Ucrania. 
Una turbina a Canadá.


----------



## AdrianL (14 Jun 2022)

cobro 20€ por post.
@calvolopez





yo sé el nombre que hay detras, trabaja para prosegur


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)

Es curioso ver cómo siempre se pone por delante la capitulación de Ucrania y no la retirada de tropas rusas, como la postura de agresor se ve fortalecida frente a la de defensor


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> No creo que al Kremlin le importe mucho lo del Nazismo.
> Fíjate que el Actor Ucraniano es Judío sin embargo también necesita de los fanáticos.



No entiendo el sentido de esta suposición. Por otra parte, a mi sí me resulta relevante que el aparentemente principal exponente de una empresa privada para-militar que colabora con el gobierno ruso, pueda ser filo-nazi.

Alguien podría decir que esos tatuajes son una chorrada de juventud del tipo este. Se acepta. Lo que no, es que todavía no se los haya arrancado. Todo esto desde la suposición de que esa imagen es cierta y no un montaje.


----------



## alnitak (14 Jun 2022)

2700 empresarios de más de 115 países participarán del 15 al 18 de junio en el XXV Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo liderado por Rusia. Las sanciones de Europa y EEUU a Rusia están siendo un total fracaso, Occidente se aísla del creciente Mundo Multipolar


----------



## JAGGER (14 Jun 2022)

En vez de Wagner se hubieran puesto Agrupación de Mercenarios Adolf Hitler y lo mismo habría gente dudando amablemente.


----------



## rejon (14 Jun 2022)

Rusia avanza que restringirá los datos presupuestarios en respuesta a las sanciones occidentales por la guerra en Ucrania
Rusia comenzará a restringir el acceso público a algunos datos del gobierno en un intento de proteger al país de sanciones adicionales, según ha dicho este martes el Ministerio de Finanzas.

En un comunicado, el ministerio dijo que restringirá parcialmente la información sobre el gasto presupuestario que hace público en respuesta a las "consecuencias negativas" de las sanciones sobre la economía rusa.

Fuente : el mundo.


----------



## AdrianL (14 Jun 2022)

KGB nevera
you 1000km0001?



:///?*


----------



## ccartech (14 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No entiendo el sentido de esta suposición. Por otra parte, a mi sí me resulta relevante que el aparentemente principal exponente de una empresa privada para-militar que colabora con el gobierno ruso, pueda ser filo-nazi.
> 
> Alguien podría decir que esos tatuajes son una chorrada de juventud del tipo este. Se acepta. Lo que no, es que todavía no se los haya arrancado. Todo esto desde la suposición de que esa imagen es cierta y no un montaje.



Los fanáticos son muy útiles para los grupos de choque.
No es una cuestión ideológica.
Lo mismo pasa con los Terroristas utilizados por occidente y después descartados.
El tema es que no lleguen a tener un poder real.
Algo parecido pasa con las organizaciones sociales en mi pais.
Mantienen a los pobres dentro de las organizaciones para que no los larguen a la calle en forma desorganizada, donde cualquiera los puede utilizar.
Y la pobreza no disminuye, aumenta.
Ahora si , las protestas son "ordenadas" y "democráticas" y unos pocos a la cabeza de dichas organizaciones son los que hablan con el poder de turno.
Saben lo que piensa cada uno, su dirección, documentos, composición familiar, etc.
En fin. los pobres están controlados, tras el manto de "contenidos", esto es lo mismo.
Les dan una función, un lugar, un objetivo, un lugar de pertenencia, donde pueden descargar toda su ira.


----------



## McNulty (14 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es broma:
> 
> 
> *Ucrania quiere recuperar "el Donbás y la península de Crimea"*
> ...



Antes daba risa este pobre hombre, ahora empieza a dar pena. Pero cuando pienso que sigue mandando decenas de miles de civiles a una muerte segura se me pasa.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Los fanáticos son muy útiles para los grupos de choque.
> No es una cuestión ideológica.
> Lo mismo pasa con los Terroristas utilizados por occidente y después descartados.
> El tema es que no lleguen a tener un poder real.
> ...



Una cosa es lo que estimen las autoridades de x nación a la hora de usarlos, y otra lo que esos 'fanáticos' estimen. Y en este mismo caso ¿qué puede pensar el presunto filonazi de las fotos cuando se enfrenta con otros coreligionarios en Ucrania? ¿nazis matando nazis por intereses espúreos?


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Antes daba risa este pobre hombre, ahora empieza a dar pena. Pero cuando pienso que sigue mandando decenas de miles de civiles a una muerte segura se me pasa.



Creo que hasta sus amos satánicos se están cansando de el.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

P


Loignorito dijo:


> Una cosa es lo que estimen las autoridades de x nación a la hora de usarlos, y otra lo que esos 'fanáticos' estimen. Y en este mismo caso ¿qué puede pensar el presunto filonazi de las fotos cuando se enfrenta con otros coreligionarios en Ucrania? ¿nazis matando nazis por intereses espúreos?



Por ejemplo...
Puede ser tomado como parte de un mal necesario dentro de un proceso para que un objetivo superior se cumpla, el crecimiento de su organización y asi a la larga llegar al poder. 
Vaya a saber.
Siempre hay forma de manipular a la gente y mas cuando están en masa.
Hoy vi una película muy linda , es alemana creo. Se llama la Ola. Te la recomiendo.



Spoiler: Off Topic



Otro Ejemplo

La Coalición Siria, principal organismo de la oposición siria con sede en Turquía y que trabaja de acuerdo con la agenda turca, ha nombrado a Hussain Ra'aad como nuevo miembro- Organismo Público Ra'aad fue #ISIS Emir de bienes raíces y raciones públicas durante el gobierno de ISIS. (1)


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> A algunos les viene bien la guerra.



Los fosfatos del Sahara


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia comenzará a restringir el acceso público a algunos datos del gobierno en un intento de proteger al país de sanciones adicionales, según ha dicho este martes el Ministerio de Finanzas.



Pero no quedamos que las sanciones favorecen a Moscú?
El puti tiene que humillar a ese ministro en público.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

Mapa de la situación en #Severodonetsk el 14/6/22. Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron el último puente restante, cortando las líneas de suministro de Ucrania.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Clapham es mitad Español.
> 
> Hay que decirlo más.
> 
> PD: Seguramente es 100% Español ya que la religión es algo TOTALMENTE secundario y su progenitor Judío probablemente fuese nacido en tierras imperiales y sea por tanto... le guste o no... Un ESPAÑOLAZO.



Español...es lo que soy...lo que siempre fui. Ni lo pretendi...ni lo rechace.


ZHU DE dijo:


> Tuve yo un profesor de Teoria de la Ciencia que decía que España es el "pais del como si", no, no fué un imperio creador, fué un imperio como si fuese creador.



Es verdad....como si les hubieramos hecho catedrales...

Como si les hubiesemos fundado ciudades...

Como si les hubiesemos alfabetizado...

Como si les hubiesemos culturizado...

Como si les hubiesemos modernizado...

Como si les hubiesemos cristianizado...

En fin...como si, hubieramos llevado las Españas...a America.

Un bello sueño, que decia Jose Antonio.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

En el frente nororiental #RussianArmy entró en Dolina tomando el control de la mayor parte de la ciudad. Además, las tropas tomaron el control de las colinas orientales de Bohorodychne y controlaron el fuego sobre la ruta de suministro restante, lo que obligó a las tropas #Ukrinian a retirarse de la ciudad


----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Se le han olvidado los aviones. Y tampoco da horizonte temporal.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para entender bien que es lo que piden.


pemebe dijo:


> *Se le han olvidado los aviones. Y tampoco da horizonte temporal.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ver la enormidad de lo que piden:

Francia 
Alemania
Reino Unido
España
Italia
Portugal
Países Bajos
Bélgica
Dinamarca
Noruega
Suecia
*El número total de obuses de 155 mm remolcados y autopropulsados entre ellos era de 904 antes de febrero de 2022*
Aunque les dieran todos no alcanzaría a lo que piden.

El único país que tiene un número suficiente es EE.UU. que tenía 1.518 antes de la guerra.


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Algo curioso en este conflicto, es el nombre de esa empresa de mercenarios 'Wagner'. Apoya a los rusos, pero ha tomado el nombre del compositor más escuchado por cualquiera que se incline por la ideología nazi... y tenga algo de cultura.
> 
> Interesante lo que dicen de ellos es la wikipedia. Al parecer su presunto fundador, Dmitri Valérievich Utkin, la nombró así por ser su nombre en clave. Ahora bien ¿es solo por que le gustaba la música de Wagner, o por que realmente es filo-nazi tal como apunta wiki? en fin, no lo sé. A mi hay piezas de Wagner que me encantan, y de nazi tengo lo que de marciano, así que todo queda en mera especulación, al menos para mi.
> 
> ...




Da la impresión de que estos ejércitos privados se han creado para actuar en lugares donde los países no quieren participar oficialmente. Montan ejércitos privados para cumplir ese fin.

Unos post más atrás un forista comentaba que en algunos vídeos se veían soldados hablando inglés y que aquello parecía Arkansas. Parece que cada bando de la guerra de Ucrania tiene sus ejércitos de mercenarios.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

En el frente oriental #RussianArmy y #LPR avanzaron al sur de la ciudad de Rubizne/Рубіжне, llegando al puente ferroviario sobre el río Donets, donde chocaron con #UkrainianArmy , presente en la otra orilla del río Donets. Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.963713248317866%2C38.41130069361433&z=14… ]


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

Sur-Oeste #Louhansk : Después de tomar estos últimos días Nyrkove, Met'olkine + aeropuerto de Sievierodonetsk, #RussianArmy + fuerzas aliadas toman hoy Vrubivka, la parte este de Berestove y llegan a Pokrovs'ke v 
@200_zoka
+ https://t.me/rybar #Ukraine #Donbass


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

Después de que las tropas aliadas avanzaran desde la línea Roty-Vozrozhdeniye (al este de la autopista M03 entre la aglomeración urbana de Svetlodarsk y Artyomovsk (Bakhmut)) hasta Vershinnoye, las tropas ucranianas en Novoluganskoye y Uglegorskaya TPS cayeron en un caldero operativo.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

Además, los combatientes de Wagner tomaron el control del último asentamiento de Semigorye por la noche, rodeando así a la agrupación APU en Uglegorsk TPP y Novolugansk. Mañana los ukry morirán allí si no se rinden o huyen por los campos.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> A algunos les viene bien la guerra.



Y ya sabéis de dónde sale la mayoría de los fosfatos.... Bucraa, Sáhara Occidental ocupado.


----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Para entender bien que es lo que piden.
> 
> 
> Para ver la enormidad de lo que piden:
> ...



El metodo que han utilizado los ucranianos para pedir lo que han pedido.






NATO Projected Firepower (2022)


Details of projected NATO firepower including manpower, airpower, naval forces, and overall strength



www.globalfirepower.com





El método de la GFP para determinar la fuerza de combate teórica de la OTAN va más allá de la simple suma de todos los recursos de los estados miembros disponibles. En su lugar, utiliza un planteamiento que contempla un compromiso mínimo del 10% en cada categoría por parte de cada nación para alcanzar los totales previstos. Esto proporciona una visión más realista de las "verdaderas capacidades de combate" del colectivo (partiendo de la base de que ninguna potencia comprometería todas sus fuerzas de combate reales disponibles en la contienda).

Utilizando ese metodo.

La OTAN podria proporcionar a Ucrania:

292 Sistemas de artilleria de cohetes
1082 Sistemas de artilleria autopropulsados y remolcados (de todos los calibres)
1515 Tanques (auque de estos ya les han pasado bastantes los paises del Este)


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Mapa de la situación en #Severodonetsk el 14/6/22. Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron el último puente restante, cortando las líneas de suministro de Ucrania.



En los comentarios pone que los ucranianos también se atribuyen la destrucción del puente para reforzar su posición defensiva al otro del río.

En la guerra pasa lo mismo que en las elecciones, pase lo que pase todos ganan.


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

Además, después de asegurar la aldea de Rotti #RussianArmy y #LPR , las fuerzas avanzaron hacia Vershyna y cortaron la carretera hacia Artemivsk. Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas #RussianArmy y #DPR tomaron el control de la aldea de Semyhir'ya, aislando así #UkrainianArmy en la central térmica de Novoluhans'ke y Vuhlehirska.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

Ponme un caldero de miles de soldados ucranianos en Uglegorsk...

Marchandooooo


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PUES NO . NO FUE GLORIOSO
> El exterminio de una civilizacion autoctona atrasada por otra civilizacion mas desarrollada nunca es moralmente justificable
> Desde el punto de visto economico , cultural , politico , religioso ...si . Pero no es etico ni moral
> El ( casi ) exterminio de la poblacion " nativa " de Espana ( iberos y celtiveros ) por los romanos es justificable desde el punto de vista economico , politico , cultural , militar , etc pero no fue glorioso , fue inmoral . Que derecho tenian los romanos para conquistar Iberia ?
> ...



Quieres juzgar la historia con criterios morales de hoy dia...eso no te ayudara a conocer bien lo que ocurrio en cada momento.

Pero alla cada cual...cada uno quiere conocer, lo que quiere conocer.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mentira cochina, a los 14 ponian al primer hijo a trabajar y le robaban el sueldo, a años siguiente al segundo y así sucesivamente, cuantos mas hijos, mejor, mas sueldos entraban, el problema es que los hijos se hartaban y al regresar de la mili con 21 años, se casaban y a repetir el esquema. Padre patrone.



Eppur...en los barrios habia niños, parejas, respeto a los ancianos, y cariño a los vecinos...eso si, era como si fueran felices...

En realidad odiaban a Franco todo el tiempo...y ensalzaban el regimen que les llevo hasta el dictador.

Cosas de españoles...


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La ruina es delirante, los precios en los supermercados se están disparando a lo bestia jajajajaja
> 
> Y nadie hace gran escándalo, cuando se trata de una catástrofe creciente que acaba de empezar... La rana a fuego lento... Nunca pasa nada, pero no porque nunca pase nada, sino porque el rebaño no tiene ninguna reacción a lo que sea que les pase.
> 
> ...



En su mente programada se repite una y otra vez...que se joda putin....que se joda putin...que se joda puuuuuutinnnn!!!


----------



## NPI (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bombardeos y crímenes ukronazis sobre Donestk.
> 
> Guardarlo antes que la censura satánica lo borré.


----------



## NPI (15 Jun 2022)

¿Qué casualidad? te da zanx la cuenta primaria


----------



## la mano negra (15 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No creo que haya que darle muchas vueltas, esta escena es parter del imaginario de una generación.



Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para hacer lo que hicieron estos malnacidos. Y encima , lo publican en películas como si fuera un acto heróico. Es repugnante. Atacar un poblado vietnamita de esa forma....


----------



## quinciri (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (15 Jun 2022)

tic, tac, ... y tal.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para hacer lo que hicieron estos malnacidos. Y encima , lo publican en películas como si fuera un acto heróico. Es repugnante. Atacar un poblado vietnamita de esa forma....



Que sea una escena épica no quiere decir que sancione el acto, es una interpretación de "El corazón de las tineblas" de Conrad. Nos introduce en el corazón del horror y la mente del monstruo, la única forma de mostrarnos la realidad en toda su horrible amplitud, salpicando desde el soldado raso hasta el más alto general. ¿Es Kurt un monstruo surgido de la nada o creado para la ocasión por sus superiores?¿Se ordena su muerte para parar su locura o borrar huellas?¿O todo a la vez?


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> tic, tac, ... y tal.



Cosas del "salchichas" Scholz


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

Pero ¿qué cojones?


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Mapa de la situación en #Severodonetsk el 14/6/22. Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron el último puente restante, cortando las líneas de suministro de Ucrania.



La musica adecuada para la noticia


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> tic, tac, ... y tal.



No era ese 40% necesario para el consumo eléctrico de Alemania ahora en verano. Pero ése 40% iba directo a las reservas que quería tener Alemania de cara al invierno, la expropiación de la filial de gazprom era por usar libremente sus grandes depósitos de almacenaje, los cuales estaban vacíos.

Curioso invierno vamos a tener.


Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ponme un caldero de miles de soldados ucranianos en Uglegorsk...
> 
> Marchandooooo




Cuando el pueblo Ucraniano se de cuenta de la traicion del actor que tienen como presidente ,van a ir a por el ,y a la marioneta de Von Der Leyen no le va a alcanzar el mundo para esconderse ,al tiempo !


----------



## Peineto (15 Jun 2022)

No hace muchos días, los ucros intentaron dinamitar la presa, pero les salió mal, por suerte para todos los pueblos del valle. Ahora que se encuentran embolsados, espero que no escapen y expliquen el crimen de guerra.

Mapa de la zona.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es usted un completo idiota que no sabe ni por donde le da el aire. ¿Haría el favor de decirnos qué ganadería criaban los mayas y aztecas, cuando resulta que una de las razones que impulsaron la antropofagia era la carencia de proteína animal?
> 
> En cuanto a la agricultura no sabían arar: quemaban y hacían un agujero en el suelo donde sembraban el maíz, de ahí el desastre ecológico, que afectó en primer lugar a los mayas, civilización que ya estaba casi desaparecida en 1492.
> 
> La desaparición de indígenas por enfermedades y abusos ocurrió en las islas del caribe, no así en el continente. ¿Hay que recordarle, soignorante, que no se podía esclavizar a los indígenas, y que por hacerlo Colón volvió a España preso y Gonzalo Pizarro fue ejecutado por negarse a cerrar la encomienda?




_"una de las razones que impulsaron la antropofagia era la carencia de proteína animal?..."_ *pero que imbecil...!!* Según cronistas de la época se ha demostrado que en el caribe se practicaba de forma moderada el antropofagismo, NO asi en mexico... al llegar los españoles a tenochtitlan y ver que se realizaban sacrificios humanos pensaron que también se practicaba el antropofagismo....

_"los mayas, civilización que ya estaba casi desaparecida en 1492...."_ *otra idiotez...!! * cuando llegaron los españoles los mayas como civilización ya no existían... la gente ya se había diluido entre las demás poblaciones...

En el colmo de la estupidez este empinado dice que: _"no se podía esclavizar a los indígenas...."_ jajaja entonces lo que hicieron los españoles como se llama..?? donde *exterminaron al 60% de la población nativa...!*!

Para darse un idea del trato de los españoles a la poblacion indigena recomiendo leer "Brevisima Relacion de la destrucción de las indias" escrito por el cura "Bartolomé de las casas..."

pongo un extracto para darse una idea del comportamiento de los _civilizados_ españoles...

_*"Hacían apuestas sobre quién de una cuchillada abría el hombre por medio, o le cortaba la cabeza de un piquete, o le descubria las entrañas. Tomaban a las criaturas de las tetas de su madre por las piernas, y daban de cabeza con ellas en las peñas..... "*

-Fray bartolomé de las casas-_


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

Escupes pura mierd@....


----------



## Nico (15 Jun 2022)

Me sorprende que no hayan tomado Zolote. ¿Tan fortalecido y atrincherado está?  





Y lo mismo pasa con *Pisky*... es casi un suburbio de Donetsk... pero ahí anda tan morondo.


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

*si ya la tienes adentro...* ya no te muevas... te duele menos... ja


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _"le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??...."_ ja se ve que sabes de lo que hablas....



Así que s cierto, qué fuerte qué fuerte.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

la OTAN no existe...

si rusia quiere conquista europa en 6 meses 

El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia anunció que Polonia ha firmado un acuerdo con Corea del Sur para desarrollar en conjunto nuevos tanques de batalla principales e IFV/VCI para el Ejército Polaco.


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No hombre, te lo pregunto a ti, que eres quien dice que la publicidad te impide hacer algo, yo te pregunto el qué exactamente, no hace falta que lo personalices, es que estoy intrigado en lo que hace un publicista para que tu te sientas así, te lo digo en serio
> Si, por lo que dices, además, has escogido vivir en Rusia (algo que yo en su momento, hace años, me plantee, te lo digo, de verdad), has escogido, o no?
> Porque si venís con el cuento de que..."realmente la gente no escoge, sino que se influencia por los anuncios", es que...a ver, yo no sé si has tratado de vender algo alguna vez, lo jodido que es, incluso aun con muchos recursos de todas partes...pues es algo que flojea bastante como argumento
> Ya podemos estar discutiendo durante horas (que me encanta) que mi ideal de sociedad es aquella donde hay diferentes sensibilidades, opiniones y donde cada una de ellas, por muy contrarias al establishment, tienen su espacio. Un lugar donde esos espacios no existan...lo siento, pero es que no me lo creo, sin más...no tiene mucho que ver con la publicidad....



Te condiciona, y no me refiero a los comerciales de puerta fría. Me refiero entre otras cosas a la imposición de modas y tendencias a través de los medios de comunicación. O a la hora de consumir determinados productos. Llevamos tres años viéndolo.

Somos libres... hasta cierto punto. El mero hecho de vivir en sociedad es lo que tiene.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Los residentes del pueblo de Osipenko, región de Berdyansk, se deshicieron del pasado ucraniano e instalaron la bandera de la Federación Rusa en el edificio de la administración del pueblo

¡Ahora Rusia está aquí para siempre!


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es cierto que a Putin le recoge la caca un guardaespaldas??



¿A estas alturas todavía creemos en lo que diga la prensa occidental?


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jun 2022)

My


arriondas dijo:


> ¿A estas alturas todavía creemos en lo que diga la prensa occidental?



Muy cierto, Rusia Today y RT nos marcan el camino a seguir.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _"una de las razones que impulsaron la antropofagia era la carencia de proteína animal?..."_ *pero que imbecil...!!* Según cronistas de la época se ha demostrado que en el caribe se practicaba de forma moderada el antropofagismo, NO asi en mexico... al llegar los españoles a tenochtitlan y ver que se realizaban sacrificios humanos pensaron que también se practicaba el antropofagismo....
> 
> _"los mayas, civilización que ya estaba casi desaparecida en 1492...."_ *otra idiotez...!! * cuando llegaron los españoles los mayas como civilización ya no existían... la gente ya se había diluido entre las demás poblaciones...
> 
> ...



Deje de inventarse historias, criminal.


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> My
> 
> Muy cierto, Rusia Today y RT nos marcan el camino a seguir.



Pues casi me fio más de los medios rusos que de los occidentales. Los segundos, escudados en que son más "serios" y que forman parte del "mundo libre", se permiten el lujo de soltar disparates como el de las cacas.


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Deje de inventarse historias, criminal.




_Jaja_ te duele saber que hay otras versiones... y mejor documentadas... *ladren perros...!! *_jaja_


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

1/2 El estado ruso tuvo un superávit de 1,49 billones de rublos (25.000 millones de dólares) en periodo de enero a mayo.

Los ingresos de 12,04 billones de rublos, gastos de 10,5 billones. Gasto militar se incrementa un 130%.

Altos precios energía compensa aumento del gasto.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

medvedev afirma que esto solo acana de empezar que en octubre europa va a sufrir una gran hambruna y mortandad...


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues casi me fio más de los medios rusos que de los occidentales. Los segundos, escudados en que son más "serios" y que forman parte del "mundo libre", se permiten el lujo de soltar disparates como el de las cacas.



Supongo que tendrás pruebas contundentes sobre la falsedad del tema cacas.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

ante la gran csntidad de quiebras y eres que se avecinan en españa el.gobierno va a aumentar las.indemnizaciones por despido.. ole tus cojones


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Supongo que tendrás pruebas contundentes sobre la falsedad del tema cacas.



No soy yo el que tiene que demostrar su falsedad, sino ellos quienes han de demostrar que es real.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

los ukronazis reclutan a chavales por los pueblos

no veo mucha motivacion .. no os perdais el final


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> en efecto, la historia la mueve "la materia de la que están hechos los sueños" pero luego cada imperio es un mundo y cada periodo histórico también...
> habrá algo en común entre los reinos y virreinatos de la monarquía hispánica y el imperialismo del rey leopoldo en el congo y el de las potencias europeas que se repartieron áfrica??
> el imperio ruso tuvo algo en común con el británico o el de los ming??



Nada...España se replico a si misma en America. Belgica ni lo intento en el Congo...lo de los zoologicos llenos de negros es mitico.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Rusia.


----------



## Labrador (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Para darse un idea del trato de los españoles a la poblacion indigena recomiendo leer "Brevisima Relacion de la destrucción de las indias" escrito por el cura "Bartolomé de las casas..."
> 
> pongo un extracto para darse una idea del comportamiento de los _civilizados_ españoles...
> 
> ...



Para entender la Brevisima, mejor que leerla es ir de la mano de una historiadora como Elvira Roca Barea que contextualiza la obra y figura del dominico en estos dos vídeos cortos.

s2


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡¡Mis ogos!! la unidad de medida llamada pie, ha tenido diferentes valores según la región del mundo donde se ha usado. El 'pie de Carlomagno' o carolingio es solo uno de ellos. También tenemos por ejemplo, el romano, el pie de Burgos, el castellano o el inglés, que puede ser de dos medidas, el maderero o el de agrimensura.
> 
> Una muestra más de que usted, pese a que es gracioso, carece de la instrucción suficiente como para tomar en serio las barbaridades que suelta sobre la historia de España y de su Imperio. Solo es una víctima más de la propaganda anglosajona. Un 'hijo' más de la Leyenda Negra por antonomasia.



No son conscientes del daño que hacen a su patria...

O si...quien sabe...


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA
> El clapham personalidad VII , el clapham personalidad III y David Bisbal ( bueno ...un imitador que vive en el piso de arriba ) hemos encerrado al clapham en una mazmorra hasta que se retracte de haber ofendido a la madre patria .
> ( noticia en construccion )



Te honraras a ti mismo si posteas algo sobre todo lo bueno que hizo España en America, su obra magna, la hispanidad...que no fue ninguna casualidad, que fue su intencion desde el principio, como asi constatan las leyes de indias.

Espero ese post...con fruicion.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No. Bastantes endófobos tenemos aquí como para asumir renegados extranjeros. Es un pobre diablo cubano y ya.



Cuba sera la autonomia numero 18 y Puerto Rico la 19...y el Clapham saltara de alegria ese dia...estoy seguro de ello.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jun 2022)

Esos zoos humanos existieron en la civilizada Bélgica en los años 60 del siglo XX.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El abuelete le cuelga la medalla y para darla la mano la agarra de la muñeca pasando del tema. Como si en vez de la bandera esa llevase una de Coca Cola o una del LGTB...al abuelo se la suda el batallón Azov, como se la suda al 99,9% de la humanidad.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos nazis a frontera rusa.

La APU disparó contra el puesto de control "Krupets" en el distrito de Rylsky de la región de Kursk.

Así lo anunció el gobernador Roman Starovoit.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> eriodistas ucranianos fueron atacados con fuego de artillería en el centro de Lysychansk, informaron medios ucranianos. Fueron sacados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. (Video completo) No puedo distinguir, ¿a los 40 segundos el “combatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania” tiene la bandera de España o Alemania en la manga?



Ver archivo adjunto 1090311

Guerrera de faena de la Bundeswehr de la RFA en los años 80. Hoy dia solo usan tipo flecktarn para ese proposito. A finales de los 90 se vieron muchas cuando con la reunificacion cambiaron el uniforme al actual, hoy ya se ven muy pocas.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## chemarin (15 Jun 2022)

Y el @clapham5 parece un tipo formado, pero en cuestiones de leyenda negra resulta ser un cretino, al estilo de @raptors , es asombroso el papel que la masonería ha jugado en toda Hispanoamérica, les han manipulado y mentido a unos niveles que da asco tratar con ellos.


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y el @clapham5 parece un tipo formado, pero en cuestiones de leyenda negra resulta ser un cretino, al estilo de @raptors , es asombroso el papel que la masonería ha jugado en toda Hispanoamérica, les han manipulado y mentido a unos niveles que da asco tratar con ellos.




*jaja* se enoja el perro de _"chemarin"_...!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Dos ideas contradictorias


Con su estrategia de considerar el frente político-informativo tan importante como el frente militar, Ucrania continúa intentando equilibrar dos ideas contradictorias: la catastrófica falta de medi…




slavyangrad.es











Dos ideas contradictorias


15/06/2022


Con su estrategia de considerar el frente político-informativo tan importante como el frente militar, Ucrania continúa intentando equilibrar dos ideas contradictorias: la catastrófica falta de medios para luchar y la victoria segura en esta guerra. Esta semana, la representación más clara de esta postura ha corrido a cargo del asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak, miembro de la delegación ucraniana para las negociaciones que se produjeron en las primeras semanas de la intervención rusa y una persona influyente en la cadena de toma de decisiones de Ucrania en estos momentos en los que el poder se concentra en el limitado círculo en torno a Volodymyr Zelensky.

En un post publicado en Telegram, plagado de prejuicios racistas, lugares comunes y deseos camuflados como análisis, Mijailo Podoliak sentenciaba esta semana que “el imperio tiene que morir” y estudiaba por qué Rusia perderá inevitablemente esta guerra. “En el momento preciso en el que el primer soldado cruzó la frontera de Ucrania, el extraño imperio del inodoro firmó su sentencia de muerte”, comienza el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, que repasa por qué el modelo ruso no es viable y su economía y aislamiento llevará inevitablemente a la derrota total. Podoliak pone sus esperanzas en las sanciones, especialmente en un embargo europeo que China e India sean incapaces de compensar y que, en su opinión, ya está comenzando a arruinar la economía rusa. Sus palabras reflejan las esperanzas que Occidente había puesto en una guerra económica relámpago que no ha tenido efecto: los ingresos rusos derivados de la venta del gas y petróleo han aumentado en esos más de 100 días de guerra, gran parte de la comunidad internacional no se ha sumado a las sanciones y el rublo no solo no ha sufrido la espectacular caída que se esperaba, sino que ha reforzado su valor.

A falta de datos para corroborar sus tesis, Podoliak parece apelar al espíritu de John McCain, que calificó a Rusia de “gasolinera haciéndose pasar por un país”. “Como Rusia no sabe cómo crear nada más que vender recursos naturales, a medio plazo, su declive gradual es un hecho”, afirma, para más adelante repetir que Rusia no es capaz de fabricar nada con las manos. El asesor ucraniano se regodea en la inviabilidad de la sustitución de importaciones olvidando que el proceso de desindustrialización y destrucción de la industria soviética ha sido paralelo en Rusia y en Ucrania. Es más, la industria militar ucraniana, en decadencia mucho antes de que los misiles rusos ahondaran en la desindustrialización, es el reflejo de eso mismo que Podoliak ve en un país ajeno e ignora en el propio.

En otra de sus publicaciones en las redes sociales, Podoliak ofrecía al Ejército Ucraniano como herramienta para mostrar la fuerza real del Ejército Ruso. Ante la cierta proliferación de artículos tratando la cuestión de la fortaleza del segundo ejército del mundo, su potencial real, sus debilidades y fortalezas, el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente proponía una lucha equilibrada entre Rusia y Ucrania como demostración de fuerza de ambas partes. Tan fuerte en potencial, el Ejército Ucraniano podría así demostrar la supremacía ucraniana frente a lo que Podoliak califica constantemente en sus escritos como _las hordas Z_. Pero ese ejército que lleva ocho años reforzándose y rearmándose con financiación e instrucción occidental, es, a la vez, uno de los más fuertes de Europa y tan débil que necesita urgentemente ser armado.

Pese al intento de hacer ver al Ejército Ruso como una fuerza desgastada, mal armada y peor preparada y cuya derrota no llevaría más de dos o tres semanas, las tropas rusas recuperaron la iniciativa y avanzan en Donbass ante las dificultades de las tropas ucranianas por mantener las ciudades que ocupan. En declaraciones a _The New York Times_, Mijailo Podoliak explicaba la estrategia ucraniana. La momentánea superioridad rusa ha obligado a los comandantes a utilizar una estrategia de refugiarse en las ciudades, donde, al contrario que en el campo abierto -especialmente en la estepa de Donbass-, hay lugares en los que esconderse. En pocas palabras, el asesor presidencial ha descrito la estrategia utilizada por Ucrania, no solo en Mariupol, sino actualmente en Severodonetsk, en este caso contra el criterio de las autoridades militares, que abogaban por una retirada estratégica para preservar las vidas de los soldados de las unidades mejor preparadas del Ejército Ucraniano. Las palabras de Podoliak son, además, una forma de confesión de la estrategia de escudarse detrás de la población civil que Kiev ha utilizado en las batallas urbanas que se han producido. Sitiada ya Mariupol, Ucrania rechazó el corredor ofrecido por Rusia para retirar a los soldados, que serían irremediablemente derrotados semanas después. En la misma situación de inferioridad ante una fuerza mejor armada, las milicias de la RPD y la RPL se retiraron, en 2014, de las ciudades que no podían defender. Ucrania opta repetidamente por luchar hasta el final en batallas que solo pueden causar muerte y destrucción. Fue el caso de Mariupol y lo es también en Severodonetsk, que Ucrania podría haber defendido desde Lisichansk, impidiendo el avance ruso desde posiciones más favorables.

Toda esta teoría se basa en el nuevo mantra ucraniano: elevar el nivel de alarma sobre la catastrófica escasez de artillería y munición del Ejército Ucraniano -falsa, como las tropas ucranianas dejaron claro el lunes en Donetsk con un ataque de artillería que se prolongó durante horas-. Así, el cada vez más mediático Podoliak publicó en las redes sociales la lista de deseos de Ucrania: 1000 howitzers de calibre 155 mm, 300 sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, 2000 vehículos blindados y mil drones. En la práctica, Podoliak, como cada uno de los miembros del Gobierno ucraniano cada vez que exigen armas a sus socios, presenta a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como un proxy de Occidente en una guerra subsidiaria contra Rusia, algo que Moscú lleva meses denunciando. Ayer, el medio ucraniano _Strana_, que el Gobierno de Zelensky ha censurado repetidamente en los meses previos a la intervención rusa, aclaraba que esas cifras, por ejemplo en el caso de los howitzers, equivaldría a todo el arsenal estadounidense. Sin embargo, ese es, según los asesores ucranianos, el precio que Occidente debe pagar por los servicios ucranianos, que, en palabras de Podoliak, está “pagando un alto precio por defender la civilización europea”.

El lunes, mientras en Donetsk se apagaban los incendios causados por la artillería ucraniana, se trataba a los heridos y se retiraban los escombros, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky afirmó en su mensaje diario que las banderas ucranianas volverán a ondear en las zonas de Járkov, Jerson y Zaporozhie bajo control ruso, así como en Donbass y en Crimea. Ucrania no busca únicamente recuperar el _statu quo_ del 23 de febrero, sino recuperar por la fuerza los territorios perdidos hace ocho años y llevar la guerra a aquellos lugares en los que los acontecimientos se produjeron sin un solo disparo. Kiev, que prefirió arriesgarse a que la guerra se extendiera a todo el país en lugar de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk, ha roto completamente las negociaciones con Rusia, inequívoca declaración de haber optado por la guerra hasta el final. Una guerra que no duda en utilizar políticamente presentándose como el ejército occidental que lucha contra el enemigo común y conseguir así sus objetivos políticos: la entrada rápida en la Unión Europea y en la OTAN. Miles de muertes y la destrucción de las infraestructuras del país son el precio que Kiev está dispuesta a pagar para ello.


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

Labrador dijo:


> Para entender la Brevisima, mejor que leerla es ir de la mano de una historiadora como Elvira Roca Barea que contextualiza la obra y figura del dominico en estos dos vídeos cortos.
> 
> s2




Una española, desde su punto de vista, defendiendo al imperio español.. que raro..!!


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Está en la publicidad la marca española SEAT, ese acto podría ser en España y no en Hungría.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Esos zoos humanos existieron en la civilizada Bélgica en los años 60 del siglo XX.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2022)

*Francia, Bélgica y los Países Bajos compraron lotes de combustible ruso con descuento*
Hoy, 09:15

Por temor a otro aumento en los precios del gas antes del inicio de la estación fría, varios países europeos están aumentando sus compras de combustible a Rusia. Sin embargo, a Londres no le gusta una política tan "políticamente incorrecta" de los colegas del continente

En particular, Gran Bretaña acusa a Francia de connivencia con Rusia y de que París se está beneficiando del conflicto ucraniano. Hay “razones” para esto, ya que las importaciones de recursos naturales rusos están creciendo, a pesar de lo que está pasando en Ucrania y la agenda verde europea.

Según el Centro de Investigación de Energía y Aire Limpio, Francia, Bélgica y los Países Bajos han comprado lotes de combustible ruso a precios reducidos.

escribe el periódico británico The Daily Express.

Así, en abril y mayo, los franceses compraron gas natural licuado y otros combustibles fósiles de campos rusos por aproximadamente 900 millones de euros. La Unión Europea está considerando la posibilidad de aplicar otro conjunto de sanciones contra la Federación Rusa y, en este contexto, Francia lucha por convertirse en el mayor comprador de GNL del mundo.

Mientras tanto, el 14 de junio, en el contexto del anuncio de Gazprom de restringir el suministro a través de Nord Stream, los precios europeos del gas volvieron a subir hasta los 1.000 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. La disminución de los volúmenes de inyección de gas se explica por las restricciones surgidas en la estación compresora de Portovaya.


----------



## Bishop (15 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion!
> 
> Por cierto, esto de la soviet march, es "real" o se lo han inventando los del videojuego?
> 
> ...



Es del videojuego. Y sí, es brutal. ¿No has visto montajes de desfiles con ese tema de la banda sonora del videojuego? Acojonan un rato... 



También los hay con otro tema del mismo juego y dan más miedo si acaso...


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2022)

*Por qué la Flota del Mar Negro tiene que crear "corbetas de defensa aérea sucedáneas" sobre la marcha*



Según TASS , las "corbetas de defensa aérea" recién aparecidas se moldearán a partir de las naves patrulleras del proyecto 22160:

Para fines de este año, las corbetas del Mar Negro del proyecto 22160, teniendo en cuenta la experiencia de participación en la operación especial, fortalecerán el sistema de defensa aérea del barco mediante la instalación del sistema de defensa aérea Tor-M2KM.
Aparecieron fotos en la Web con el patrullero líder de esta serie, Vasily Bykov, en cuya popa, justo en el medio del helipuerto, había un voluminoso sistema de defensa aérea terrestre, asegurado con cadenas para que no se cayera. al agua. Uno puede entender por qué se hizo esto: un barco casi desarmado tiene que participar en operaciones de combate reales contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que están armadas con aviones, tripulados y no tripulados, artillería de largo alcance y misiles antibuque. La necesidad de invención es astuta, y para Vasily Bykov este Tor, y para el barco de suministro Vsevolod Bobrov con el sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Pantsir-S1 con base en tierra instalado directamente en la cubierta, son el arma de la última oportunidad.

Pero, ¿cómo sucedió que en lugar de las corbetas de defensa aérea y defensa antiaérea que realmente necesitaba la Flota del Mar Negro, incluyó toda una serie de patrulleras incapacitadas, apodadas por los expertos como "palomas de la paz"?

*"Palomas de la paz"*

El problema de la piratería alcanzó el nivel internacional en la década de 2000, cuando los piratas somalíes comenzaron a robar sistemáticamente a los barcos mercantes y de pasajeros que pasaban por la costa africana. Rusia también tuvo que participar en la eliminación de esta amenaza, que se vio obligada a enviar allí varios barcos de las flotas del Báltico, del Norte y del Pacífico: el Fearless TFR, el Admiral Panteleev BOD con barcos de escolta e incluso el Peter the Great TARK. Esta es la pregunta de si la Armada rusa necesita grandes barcos de primer rango o si son suficientes "mosquitos" para todas las ocasiones.

Desafortunadamente, elegimos el segundo camino, que resultó ser un callejón sin salida. En 2013, el comandante en jefe de la Armada rusa, el almirante Viktor Chirkov, visitó los Estados Unidos, fue tratado con amabilidad por el anfitrión y admiró la idea estadounidense de los barcos litorales "modulares". A su regreso, un año después, dio luz verde a una serie de seis patrulleros del proyecto 22160, que se posicionó como "modular". El costo de cada uno se estima en 6 mil millones, es decir, se pagó por ellos un total de 36 mil millones. Este es el precio de dos corbetas en toda regla, que ahora serían tan útiles en el Mar Negro y en cualquier otra flota rusa. ¿Qué obtuvo el país por este considerable dinero?

Para empezar, vale la pena referirse a la experiencia internacional en la lucha contra la piratería y ver cómo se soluciona este problema en otros países terrestres no muy grandes.

Un barco "antipiratería" debe cumplir una serie de requisitos. En primer lugar, su tamaño, contornos y autonomía deben permitirle llegar al lugar de servicio en la zona de mar lejano, ya que estamos hablando de la costa africana, y operar en condiciones de fuerte cabeceo y oleaje. En segundo lugar, en su cubierta debe haber al menos dos helicópteros Ka-27PS / 29 capaces de despegar al mismo tiempo, drones de reconocimiento, así como al menos un par de barcos de navegación marítima de alta velocidad que reciben fuerzas especiales cada uno. equipo. En tercer lugar, necesitamos una enfermería completa para brindar asistencia médica a los rehenes heridos, locales para su estadía, así como una prisión para piratas capturados.

Entonces, los países que realmente enfrentan el problema del robo en el mar usan barcos de una clase diferente a nuestro proyecto 22160 para combatirlo. Por ejemplo, Singapur usa barcos de desembarco de clase Endurance con un desplazamiento de 6500 toneladas. Malasia convirtió graneleros del tipo Bunga Mas Lima en bases flotantes para fuerzas especiales. La antigua "amante de los mares" Gran Bretaña utilizó el complejo buque de suministro RFA Fort Victoria con un desplazamiento de 31.000 toneladas para este propósito. Los estadounidenses usan sus muchos destructores, los chinos, las fragatas. ¿Qué consiguió la Armada rusa para luchar contra los piratas, de los que casi no se ha oído hablar en los últimos años?

Recibió una serie de seis barcos ligeramente armados y casi indefensos, diseñados originalmente para las necesidades de la Guardia Costera del FSB. Todo su armamento es un cañón automático universal AK-176MA de 76 mm, 2 ametralladoras pesadas y 2 lanzagranadas antisabotaje. El sistema de defensa aérea está representado por 8 MANPADS "Igla-S" o "Verba", por así decirlo, el arma de la "última oportunidad". No existe una protección antisubmarina como tal. En teoría, se pueden instalar sistemas de misiles modulares Kalibr-K 2 × 4 con misiles Kh-35 o la familia Kalibr. Estos son los mismos "módulos" que inspiraron tanto al almirante Chirkov, pero en realidad, ni una sola nave patrullera está equipada con ellos todavía. La velocidad es baja, cuando las olas son fuertes, los botes pequeños se sacuden mucho, lo que afecta negativamente el bienestar de la tripulación. y también complica el uso de helicópteros y vehículos aéreos no tripulados durante el despegue y el aterrizaje. A todo esto, cabe agregar que el proyecto 22160 fue construido según civiltecnologías , ambas plantas de energía están ubicadas en la misma habitación y se pueden desactivar con un solo golpe.

*terroristas del Mar Negro*

Y ahora estos barcos indefensos y débilmente armados de la Flota del Mar Negro tienen que participar en hostilidades reales contra Ucrania, que está respaldada por todo el poder militar del bloque de la OTAN. Entonces, el barco líder de la serie "Vasily Bykov" tuvo la oportunidad de participar en el enfrentamiento con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por la Isla de las Serpientes. En los medios ucranianos, ya fue "ahogado" en ausencia, pero, afortunadamente, la información resultó ser falsa. Sin embargo, uno debe tener en cuenta que en caso de un ataque aéreo o un ataque desde la costa con misiles antibuque, el proyecto 22160 no tiene ninguna posibilidad. Basta de un "Neptune", "Harpoon" o incluso más el cohete noruego NSM.

¿Ayudará el sistema de defensa aérea Tor-M2KM instalado directamente en la cubierta de Vasily Bykov?

Por desgracia, no es un hecho. La munición de este complejo antiaéreo es solo un modesto 8 misiles. Se trata de un minuto de combate en el mejor de los casos. Al mismo tiempo, el gran problema es que el sistema de defensa aérea, montado artesanalmente en el helipuerto, no está integrado en el sistema de control unificado de la nave y cuenta con medios de detección de radar de radio limitado. De hecho, "Tor-M2KM" en una nave patrullera es puramente por complacencia, para no ir a una misión de combate con solo MANPADS en la mano. ¡Y se gastaron 36 mil millones de rublos en esto en lugar de un par de corbetas de defensa aérea y antiaérea de pleno derecho, que realmente serían útiles en el Mar Negro ahora!

Queda por descubrir por qué el desarrollo de la Armada rusa ha ido por un camino tan defectuoso que tiene que fabricar "sucedáneos de corbetas de defensa aérea", quién es responsable de esto y qué hacer a continuación.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*Putin, jodete IV: Reunión hoy de emergencia del BCE por la caída de los mercados financieros, si señores, ese es su talón de Aquiles*

FRÁNCFORT, 15 jun (Reuters) -El consejo de gobierno del Banco Central Europeo, encargado de fijar los tipos de interés, celebrará una reunión no programada el miércoles para debatir las recientes ventas en los mercados de deuda pública, según informó un portavoz de la institución.

Los rendimientos de los bonos soberanos han subido fuertemente desde que el BCE prometió una serie de subidas de tipos el pasado jueves, con el diferencial entre los rendimientos de Alemania y los de los países más endeudados del sur de la Unión Europea, en particular Italia, disparándose hasta su máximo en más de dos años.

"El consejo de gobierno celebrará una reunión 'ad hoc' el miércoles para debatir las condiciones actuales del mercado", dijo un portavoz del BCE.

La reunión estaría prevista para las 0900 GMT, pero aún no está claro si se publicará un comunicado tras la misma, según fuentes con conocimiento directo.

Las invitaciones a la reunión se enviaron el martes y algunos responsables de la política monetaria, que se esperaba que asistieran a una conferencia en Milán el miércoles, cancelaron sus intervenciones.

Los inversores se tranquilizaron al saber que el BCE estaba examinando la venta de los mercados. La reunión tiene lugar el mismo día en que se espera que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos suba los tipos de interés, posiblemente hasta 75 puntos básicos.

El euro subió alrededor de medio punto porcentual hasta 1,0475 frente al dólar, los rendimientos italianos a diez años cayeron 22 puntos básicos y los futuros del mercado bursátil italiano subieron con fuerza.

Los rendimientos alemanes a diez años, una referencia para la unión monetaria de 19 países, alcanzaron el miércoles el 1,77%, su nivel más alto desde principios de 2014, mientras que sus equivalentes italianos subieron 240 puntos básicos, el mayor diferencial desde principios de 2020.

La jefa de operaciones de mercado del BCE, Isabel Schnabel, dijo el martes que el BCE estaba vigilando "de cerca" la situación y que estaba preparado para desplegar tanto las herramientas existentes como las nuevas si encontraba que la revalorización del mercado era "desordenada".

"No toleraremos cambios en las condiciones de financiación que vayan más allá de los factores fundamentales y que amenacen la transmisión de la política monetaria", dijo Schnabel, añadiendo que no había límites a su compromiso de evitar la fragmentación.

Sostuvo que, como primera línea de defensa, el BCE podría desplegar el efectivo de los bonos que vencen en los mercados en tensión y, si fuera necesario, el banco podría idear un nuevo instrumento.

Sin embargo, Schnabel se mostró en contra de anunciar un instrumento de forma preventiva, ya que tendría que adaptarse a una situación concreta, con condiciones, límites y salvaguardas establecidas caso por caso.

"Ahora estamos hablando. Sólo hablamos, pero es un comienzo", dijo Frederik Ducrozet, economista de Pictet Wealth Management.

"Deberíamos obtener una declaración que refleje la voluntad de actuar y entonces quizá también se encargue a las comisiones que trabajen en las opciones, esto es lo que faltaba la semana pasada", añadió Ducrozet.

(Reporte de Balazs Koranyi; edición de Jacqueline Wong; traducción de Darío Fernández y José Muñoz en la redacción de Gdansk)


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## pgas (15 Jun 2022)

*La penicilina contrarresta el salvaje bombardeo en Donetsk*

14.06.2022 · В мире







El bárbaro bombardeo de zonas residenciales de Donetsk para todos los simpatizantes evoca un ardiente deseo de asegurarse de que las posiciones de artillería desde las que se bombardeó la ciudad sean destruidas de una vez por todas. Pero resulta que no todo es tan sencillo, y hay muchos factores puramente militares que impiden que esto ocurra por el momento.

El bombardeo del 13 de junio fue el más brutal de todos los años de enfrentamiento. Cientos de cohetes Grad y decenas de obuses de calibre 155 mm de la "OTAN" impactaron en la ciudad. Este es el calibre de los cañones americanos M777 y de los Césares franceses, que llegaron a Ucrania a través de Polonia y Rumanía y acabaron en el frente. Cinco civiles murieron, entre ellos un niño, y 33 resultaron heridos.

El fuego procedía de Avdiivka, el bastión más fuerte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas (AFU). ¿Qué impide identificar y despejar a tiempo las posiciones de artillería?

Uno de los problemas es la escasez de drones de reconocimiento. Rusia no dispone de aviones no tripulados capaces de planear las 24 horas del día a una altura de 12-13 kilómetros, equipados con las potentes ópticas y radares que tiene Estados Unidos. Los drones más pequeños no pueden operar a distancias significativas y no vuelan alto. Son objetivos bastante fáciles para las defensas aéreas enemigas.

El problema de los drones ya ha sido trazado, y la industria está tratando de resolverlo a un ritmo acelerado. También lo es la cuestión de las contramedidas. Nuestro ejército las tiene, pero, en primer lugar, no tantas como quisiéramos, y en segundo lugar, las fuerzas de la OTAN siguen estando por delante en este tipo de armamento.

Las estaciones de contramedidas de baterías permiten detectar los disparos del enemigo y, una vez calculada la trayectoria del proyectil, determinar instantáneamente desde dónde fue lanzado. Los datos se transmiten a su artillería, que es capaz de destruir los cañones y lanzadores del enemigo antes de que éste cambie su posición de tiro.

El ejército ruso tiene una estación similar sobre ruedas: la Penicilina. Capta las señales acústicas y térmicas de los disparos y las explosiones y proporciona las coordenadas de la posición del cañón del enemigo. Pero no todos los tramos de la línea de contacto parecen disponer de estos sistemas. Y sin embargo, los países de la OTAN han entregado cientos de estos sistemas a Ucrania.

Hay otras dificultades para destruir los sistemas de artillería y cohetes de las AFU en Avdiivka. Una de ellas es que la ciudad alberga la mayor planta de coque de Europa. Y esto son docenas de tanques químicos de múltiples toneladas. Un ataque contra ellos es un desastre medioambiental garantizado, cuyas consecuencias son imposibles de predecir.

La zona industrial, que fue diseñada para la guerra nuclear en la época de la Unión Soviética, cuenta con refugios antibombas subterráneos, arsenales, recintos para cañones autopropulsados y misiles Grad, túneles y galerías que permiten la entrada de equipos militares. Los soldados ucranianos capturados hablan de unos búnkeres inconcebibles, donde los contenedores de ferrocarril están enterrados bajo una capa de diez metros de tierra y hormigón, y transformados en puestos de mando.

Los accesos a la fortificación están minados, hay varias líneas de fortines de hormigón, puntos de tiro permanentes. El terreno está repleto de modernos equipos de vigilancia, radares y sensores de vídeo. Ir a un ataque frontal significa la muerte de cientos y miles de sus hombres. Desde luego, no podemos permitírnoslo.

¿Cómo podemos luchar contra todo esto entonces? El experto militar Mikhail Khodarenok cree que las fuerzas rusas, así como los ejércitos de la DNR y la LNR, han encontrado el camino más adecuado durante los meses de lucha. "Se ha adoptado una estrategia para agotar los recursos del enemigo", escribió el experto en las redes sociales. - Tras el agotamiento definitivo de la columna vertebral de las AFU preparada para el combate, así como al privar a las tropas ucranianas de una cantidad mínima de armas pesadas, de recursos de reparación y de combustible y lubricación, las cosas irán más rápido."

En opinión del experto, detrás de los últimos bombardeos de Donetsk hay "un cálculo cruel y frío de los asesores militares occidentales del régimen de Kiev: los estadounidenses y los británicos". El objetivo del bombardeo es alejar a nuestras fuerzas de las secciones del frente donde las AFU tienen grandes problemas: de Severodonetsk, Lysychansk y Sloviansk.

La intención es provocar una respuesta dura por nuestra parte. No es casualidad, como señalan muchos, que el ataque a Donetsk haya tenido lugar en la víspera de una visita prevista a Kiev por parte de los líderes europeos.

Sin embargo, la experiencia de Mariupol y de las batallas de Azovstal, donde la aviación participó activamente para obligar al enemigo a rendirse, demuestra que esto no puede evitarse. Según un experto en municiones de aviación que deseaba permanecer en el anonimato, las fuerzas aéreas rusas tienen en su arsenal bombas aéreas especiales que perforan el hormigón, las BetAB, que "normalmente arrasan este tipo de fortificaciones".

"La cuestión es qué queremos conseguir", dijo el especialista. - "Si hay que hacer que todos los sentados en el calabozo sean 'doscientos' (así es como los militares designan a los muertos), entonces se usan bombas de hormigón. Si hay que hacer "trescientos" (los heridos), excepto los discapacitados del primer grupo, entonces las bombas de gran calibre y alto explosivo serán suficientes.

Según él, el peso de los BetABs es de hasta 500 kilogramos. El bombardero de avanzada Su-24M puede llevar hasta 16 bombas de este tipo. Las bombas de fragmentación - FAB - también pueden ser bombas de dos toneladas. También hay bombas aéreas con mezclas incendiarias.

"Pero creo que en el caso de las fortificaciones de Avdeevka es mejor utilizar municiones de detonación por volumen", señaló el interlocutor. - La mezcla especial se extiende a través de las grietas y los bordes del interior. Desde el exterior parece un barreminas terrestre aplicado con éxito, pero en realidad sólo se despliega todo en su interior. Es cierto que el enemigo podía estar preparado. Como se puede ver en los videos en la red, tienen buenas solapas ajustadas en las puertas de sus búnkeres. La mezcla detonante del volumen podría no llegar hasta allí si están encajadas en el hueco y bien selladas".

El general de división Vladimir Popov, piloto militar condecorado en la reserva, que en su día dirigió un regimiento de Su-24, señaló las dificultades de utilizar la aviación en la zona de Avdeevka:

- "Allí hay una zona residencial muy densa. Prácticamente se acaba un asentamiento y luego empieza otro, asentamientos, pueblos mineros. Las infraestructuras de transporte están bien desarrolladas: carreteras y ferrocarriles. Durante los últimos ocho años las AFU han fortificado esta zona, hay un sólido campo de hormigón de barreras y refugios. Recuerdo que en los años 70 se construyó algo similar en la URSS en la frontera con China.

- ¿Es posible utilizar el bombardeo de la aviación contra esta fortificación?

- Los medios están disponibles. Pero hay una cuestión relativa a las especificaciones de precisión. La desviación circular de las bombas en caída libre lanzadas desde gran altura, por ejemplo desde el Tu-95MS, no es insignificante. Es una gran cantidad de bombas y fragmentos. Sería prácticamente un "bombardeo de alfombra". Y allí, repito, hay una alta densidad de desarrollo urbano. Así que esa es la restricción. Nuestros aviadores tienen que vaciar la artillería enemiga literalmente, en ataques puntuales como si fueran_ joyas_. De ahí el retraso.

Por lo tanto, las AFU se ocuparán de la fortaleza de Avdiivka tarde o temprano. Aunque, por supuesto, nos gustaría que fuera antes.

Trad.DeepL 


mirándolo fríamente el bombardeo de Donestk hay que considerarlo como una maniobra de diversión ukropiteca porque un asalto de las posiciones bunkerizadas sin solucionar primero las carencias en drones, sistemas contrabatería etc es suicida... así que se tardará más o menos pero llegará la liberación


----------



## Snowball (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Al.hilo de política

De nada


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

Contesto alguna de estas cosas, porque siendo un foro de economia, podríamos dejar de lado las fobias y filias de cada uno y a mayores la falta de objetividad...

Primero, la religión de cada uno a efectos culturalaes puede influir notablemente en la visión del mundo...pero, lo que importa es la inteligencia y la humildad, entendiendo por esto la capacidad de aceptar y asimilar la verdad independientemente de lo que a uno le convenga, que no es fácil...

Lo del genocidio de los diferentes pueblos es una BARBARIDAD que sólo se puede entender desde nuestro EGOCENTRISMO moral y ético, falto TOTALMENTE de mínima crítica...

Tal genocidio no fue cometido ni por los unos, ni por los otros... en realidad fue una realidad algo menos moral y ética lo que llevó a la aniquilación de unas u otras culturas, pero ni siquiera había una idea de tal cosa. Tanto para Ingleses como españoles la realidad de cualquier conquista era la misma: MANO DE OBRA. Los españoles teníamos, aún lo tenemos en cierto sentido un problema de escasez de pobladores, con lo cual cualquier conquista conllevaba escasez de mano de obra, por tanto asimilábamos a los pueblos conquistados por NECESIDAD, ello conllevaba dramas, pues en cierto sentido no estaban acostumbrados y por otro no tenían defensas frente a nuestras enfermedades, a la vez nosotros imponíamos modelos de ciudad y de vida nuestro sobre los suyos, lo cual conllevaba todavía más desastres...

Los ingleses por su parte en Norteamérica entran con menos necesidad de mano de obra y a mayores los pueblos indígenas de la zona no fueron asimilados como NECESARIOS para el trabajo, tampoco se prestaban, por orgullo o simplemente por motivos culturales... lo que hicieron los ingleses en gran medida es METER COLONOS, lo que suponía MANO DE OBRA, que competía por comida, territorio y recursos con los habitantes locales, como consecuencia acabaron ANIQUILANDO a esa competencia... la conquista inglesa de la India no tuvo tales desaguisados, por ese mismo motivo, ya había en origen mas que mano de obra y SOLO se dedicaron a gestionar el comercio... otra cosa es Australia...

Pongamos a los Chinos, que hoy se van a hacer con Afganistan... el Tio Sam puede ir a Afganistan, poner allí su ejército, pero luego precisa competir por los recursos y el territorio con la población local, no tiene además suficiente mano de obra para conquistar tal país, con lo cual... en fin... los chinos son de otro modo de proceder, ellos no precisan JAMAS mano de obra, en realidad tienen con ello problemáticas complejas de sobrellevar... ellos irán a Afganistan, como están en Pakistan o en Africa ya y no menos en toda o casi toda europa... no irán para conquistar nada, simplemente se establecerán como una colonia comercial, que llevará diferentes productos a cambio de que la MANO DE OBRA local le venda sus productos, poro a poco y SIN INTEGRARSE mayormente irán aumentando su población y esa colonía crecerá sostenídamente, pero sin que los locales apenas los perciban, irán poco a poco conquistando más y más areas de negocio y un buen día serán casi dueños, sino dueños de todo, más o menos como poco 50 años... la mano de obra local apenas sentirá el cambio radical, no serán conscientes y jamás percibirán cómo han sido INVADIDOS... a muy largo plazo esas poblaciones locales de orígenes diversos no tendrían más que ir desapareciendo... hasta tiempos presentes esto no era viable teniendo en consideración que una conquista era considerada tal, pero con la GLOBALIZACIÓN el poder del EXCEDENTE de la mano de obra china ha conllevado y conlleva que esa conquista por desplazamiento sea viable... 

En todas estas situaciones JAMAS hay buenos o malos: hay NECESIDADES y en función de ellas RESPUESTAS...

Dicho todo esto; lo que sí es SURREALISTA y por mucho es cuando un habitante de sudamérica critica a los españoles "malvados" por la conquista y las formas que tomó en esas tierras... pero decir surrealista es poco: *SE TOMA A SÍ MISMO COMO VICTIMA y NO COMO VERDUGO... *

Un habitante actual de Sudamérica es DESCENDIENTE directo MAYORMENTE de conquistadores, por tanto DIRECTAMENTE responsable de lo que allí aconteció, salvo los nativos que no tengan ninguna ascendencia y estos podrían alegar esa matanza, pero su vida también dependería de esa conquista, sin ella difícilmente sabrían si habrían sobrevivido... ahora, lo del que no es nativo puro criticando a los españoles por la conquista es SURREALISTA Y DECIR ESO ES QUEDARSE CORTO cuando menos...

Si realmente pensasen mínimamente lo que dicen y fuesen honestos DONARÍAN cualquier posesión e inmediatamente tendrían que abandonar sudamérica, para dónde lo desconozco, pues españoles sus descendientes decidieron no ser y por tanto... ahora los españoles de aquí mayormente no conquistaron nada y poco o nada obtuvieron de Sudamérica, más que eso sí, INFLACION, aún al contrario perdieron mano de obra y sobre todo personajes aventureros y que hubiesen sido un grano en el culo del poder aquí, cosa que nunca está de más...

Siendo esto un foro de economía toca hacer un cierto análisis desde la objetividad y el realismo, que suele ser crudo y poco dado a dejarse llevar por sentimentalismos de ningún tipo...


----------



## Julc (15 Jun 2022)

Moctezuma sigue pidiendo armas a la OTAN.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jun 2022)

Mmm... ¿por aquí estaba el foro de la guerra de Ucrania, lo habéis visto?

EDITO: es broma, yo soy asiduo offtopicista, pero tampoco os paséis...


----------



## Bishop (15 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tio, hubo acuerdos después de la disolución de la URSS, entre ellos un pacto de "no agresión" que ya vemos como se ha cumplido
> El hecho de que Ucrania cumpla o no, lo que se debe de forzar es una actuación quizás internacional, no una guerra de conquista, que es, lo que estamos viendo, es en ese punto donde todo lo que se diga de los acuerdos de Minsk es papel mojado, pero también por la parte rusa
> Yo claro que me acuerdo del cumplimiento de acuerdos, porque es la única garantía de que no venga alguien a implantar lo que le salga de las pelotas, si hay problemas, se habla, y se vuelve a hablar, eso es lo que hace un gobernante normal, no se mete en guerras porque si...
> Es que no comprendo qué es exactamente lo que no comprendéis de eso....
> ...



¿Vamos también a considerar también ahí lo pactado de "no agresión" y no expansión de la OTAN al este? Déjame adivinar, como agresión no cuenta el humillar, maltratar, discriminar y quemar vivos a los rusos que viven en Ucrania, ¿verdad? Porque por mucho que algunos se empeñen, la mayor parte de ese artificio llamado Ucrania es y será rusa.

Lo resultado en negrita ya es de risa. Lo dices cuando gran parte de la población occidental vive en la inopia permanentemente. Totalmente controlada y engañada hasta la nausea. Recientemente confinada, arruinada y envenenada a propósito. Y ahí los tienes, aplaudiendo con las orejas y pidiendo más.

Espabila. Que lleves al tuercebotas lameanglos que llevas en el avatar ya dice muchas cosas.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tuve yo un profesor de Teoria de la Ciencia que decía que España es el "pais del como si", no, no fué un imperio creador, fué un imperio como si fuese creador.



Parece increible que tú seas comunista y no hayas entendido lo más básico de la lucha de clases...

No existe estado alguno como tal... pero ninguno...

Mira EE.UU. 

En la crisis del 2008 mucha gente, entre ellos yo, decían que irían a una guerra civil si asumían el estado de sus finanzas; ¿porqué?, pues por algo sencillo de entender:

- El Statu-quo.

California es rica y sus residentes se consideran ricos y quieren proteger esencialmente ese Statu-quo, pero los habitantes de California son de Texas, son de Nueva York, de Seattle, de... pero son CALIFORNIANOS hoy, aún cuando sólo lleven allí 5 años y... tienen su STATU-QUO muy claro..

Simple lucha de clases...

El Brexit qué fue???, una competencia entre quienes habían ganado con la UE y quienes habían perdido, o entre quienes se consideraban ganadores y perdedores...

Qué es la OTAN... mismamente lo mismo de siempre...


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

#Popasna Eje - Las fuerzas #Russian capturaron la ciudad de Katerynivka alrededor del 12 de junio. Esto pone a las tropas #Ukrainian en Zolote en la precaria posición de estar rodeadas por 3 lados. Esas tropas continúan defendiendo la ciudad y hasta ahora se han negado a retirarse N a Hirske.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Popasna Eje - Las fuerzas #Russian capturaron la ciudad de Katerynivka alrededor del 12 de junio. Esto pone a las tropas #Ukrainian en Zolote en la precaria posición de estar rodeadas por 3 lados. Esas tropas continúan defendiendo la ciudad y hasta ahora se han negado a retirarse N a Hirske.



Se esta poniendo de manifiesto que las ofensivas grandes y con gran planificación y derroche de medios no se llevan en esta guerra. Los rusos estan cambiando constantemente el eje de sus ofensivas, unas veces avanzan al norte y cruzan el Donetsk y cuando Ucrania envía refuerzos para estabilizar la situación vuelven a cambiar el eje a la flor de Popasna, y así van presionando y focalizandose cada semana en una zona donde Ucrania se encuentra en peor situación ... Poco a poco, los agujeritos de la tubería se van convirtiendo en boquetes y al final se rompe y todo se inunda ...


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Vamos también a considerar también ahí lo pactado de "no agresión" y no expansión de la OTAN al este? Déjame adivinar, como agresión no cuenta el humillar, maltratar, discriminar y quemar vivos a los rusos que viven en Ucrania, ¿verdad? Porque por mucho que algunos se empeñen, la mayor parte de ese artificio llamado Ucrania es y será rusa.
> 
> Lo resultado en negrita ya es de risa. Lo dices cuando gran parte de la población occidental vive en la inopia permanentemente. Totalmente controlada y engañada hasta la nausea. Recientemente confinada, arruinada y envenenada a propósito. Y ahí los tienes, aplaudiendo con las orejas y pidiendo más.
> 
> Espabila. Que lleves al tuercebotas lameanglos que llevas en el avatar ya dice muchas cosas.



La gente cree que es libre, pero en realidad no lo es. Como mucho, es libre hasta cierto punto. Hasta donde le dejen.


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Español...es lo que soy...lo que siempre fui. Ni lo pretendi...ni lo rechace.
> 
> Es verdad....como si les hubieramos hecho catedrales...
> 
> ...



se me lee ustec el ''manual de la destreza verdadera'' y el manual de la Barateria para actualizarseme.


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eppur...en los barrios habia niños, parejas, respeto a los ancianos, y cariño a los vecinos...eso si, era como si fueran felices...
> 
> En realidad odiaban a Franco todo el tiempo...y ensalzaban el regimen que les llevo hasta el dictador.
> 
> Cosas de españoles...



yo estuve allí y yo lo vi


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _Jaja_ te duele saber que hay otras versiones... y mejor documentadas... *ladren perros...!! *_jaja_



Hay muchas versiones, una verdad, los criminales jamás la dicen y usted es uno. Pocas cosas hay más molestas que la mentira, una de ellas es la maldad, y usted es realmente molesto.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se esta poniendo de manifiesto que las ofensivas grandes y con gran planificación y derroche de medios no se llevan en esta guerra. Los rusos estan cambiando constantemente el eje de sus ofensivas, unas veces avanzan al norte y cruzan el Donetsk y cuando Ucrania envía refuerzos para estabilizar la situación vuelven a cambiar el eje a la flor de Popasna, y así van presionando y focalizandose cada semana en una zona donde Ucrania se encuentra en peor situación ... Poco a poco, los agujeritos de la tubería se van convirtiendo en boquetes y al final se rompe y todo se inunda ...



Para inundar necesitas mucha agua, y Putin no parece querer abrir el grifo. Le va bien con el grado de humedad que hay...

No sé qué opinarán los rusos... y -sobre todo- no sé que opinarán los ucranianos. Supongo que la "sociedad civil" ucra estará muy sometida a sus mass-media y a sus poderes terrenales... pero algo tendría que moverse ya. Las noticias de disparos por la espalda a tropas propias deben llegar a Ucrania, así como las peticiones de madres ucranianas para que Rusia no devuelva a Ucrania a soldados rendidos... no vaya a ser. Son muchas noticias que, poco a poco, deben ir minando la moral. El problema es que nuestros heroicos periodistas sobre el terreno temen decir algo que irrite a la policía secreta ucraniana, esa que tenía en su oficina central sus dos banderas: la amarilloyazul y la de estados unidos.

Pero la sociedad civil ucra tiene que despertar ya, o de lo contrario no parece que puede haber futuro alguno para ellos como "sociedad ucra". 

Otra cosa es que les importe una higa seguir siendo "sociedad ucraniana", y ya les vaya bien ponerse cualquier otra etiqueta... o sea, que lo de la "nación ucraniana" sea cosa de postureo hueco (hum... un poco como todos los patriotismos en el fondo, sólo te lo planteas si es para bien, si es para ganar más pasta... patriotas empobreciéndose como que no lo quiere nadie... antes que eso prefieren "héroes muertos", es más romántico, más acorde con la idea romántica del nacionalismo).


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿A estas alturas todavía creemos en lo que diga la prensa occidental?



para nada el pakirrin debe haber causado 3 o 4 escándalos y por sacar a farlopensky no nos hemos enterado


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Te honraras a ti mismo si posteas algo sobre todo lo bueno que hizo España en America, su obra magna, la hispanidad...que no fue ninguna casualidad, que fue su intencion desde el principio, como asi constatan las leyes de indias.
> 
> Espero ese post...con fruicion.



asi de entrada y como quien no quiere la cosa un antepasado mío que le escribió una carta de rebeldía a felipe te hundo de Augsburgo, formo la primera democracia de américa, como se llamaba............ adivinelo


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

que malas son las sanciones internacionales, resulta que como mañana van a hacer 23º de temperatura máxima en Moscú le quería invitar a unas cañas intento mandarle 15 euros por Paypal y selo tiene bloqueado por sanciones, le intento comprar unas birras por Amazon para enviárselas, pero no envían al Kremlin.

en fin Estimado SR Putin si quiere ustec sus cañas mándeme personal de al embajada si aun queda que yo le doy el dinero. 

ays is very complicated o algo


----------



## Kreonte (15 Jun 2022)

Reviso los gráficos de la prima de riesgo y estaba similar en algunos tramos de 2018 y 2020. No entiendo el pánico.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Por qué la Flota del Mar Negro tiene que crear "corbetas de defensa aérea sucedáneas" sobre la marcha*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este artículo es bastante sensacionalista, no tiene mucho sentido la verdad, diría que el periodista no sabe muy bien de lo que esta hablando.

Los buques proyecto 22160 son PATRULLERAS, no Corbetas, Fragatas o Destructores, son Patrulleras que como misión prioritaria tienen la protección de fronteras, operaciones anticontrabando, antipiratería, patrullaje pesquero, etc... y como misión secundaria pero no menos importante es que son las únicas patrulleras del mundo con una pegada tan grande y de tanto alcance.

Para ello tienen como armamento fijo un cañon de tiro rápido de 76 mm, 2 ametralladoras de 14,5 mm y 8 misiles manpad Verba o Igla, no obstante, estos barcos se diseñaron desde el principio con un espacio a popa "multimisión".

Este espacio multimisión permite llevar un helicóptero antisubmarino o de transporte de tropas y un modulo de 8 misiles Kalibr de ataque a tierra, antibuque, o antisubmarinos, misiles Kh-35 Uran o incluso puede montar un módulo de defensa aérea Tor M2KM.







Crédito de la imagen de Charly015.

Maqueta donde se ve donde iría montado el sistema Kalibr.







Buque proyecto 22160 Pavel Derzhavin con un módulo Tor M2KM montado.







En definitiva, son un diseño barato, polivalente que como dice el artículo esta construido como un buque civil pero es que es una Patrullera, no es un destructor clase Tyconderoga, y aun así tiene mucha mayor pegada que cualquier buque de su peso.


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se esta poniendo de manifiesto que las ofensivas grandes y con gran planificación y derroche de medios no se llevan en esta guerra. Los rusos estan cambiando constantemente el eje de sus ofensivas, unas veces avanzan al norte y cruzan el Donetsk y cuando Ucrania envía refuerzos para estabilizar la situación vuelven a cambiar el eje a la flor de Popasna, y así van presionando y focalizandose cada semana en una zona donde Ucrania se encuentra en peor situación ... Poco a poco, los agujeritos de la tubería se van convirtiendo en boquetes y al final se rompe y todo se inunda ...



Eso es exactamente lo que hacían en Siria. Tenían a los follacabras tirando de Toyotas de aquí para allá porque las ofensivas solían tener varios picos. 

Al estar movilizando tropas de un lado al otro se detectaban los lugares de tránsito y reposo que eran convenientemente bombardeados a posteriori.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

francia se retira de la guerra contra rusia

VIVA RUSIA

❗Macron said that he repeated to Zelensky: Europeans share one continent, Russia was, is and will be part of it, it is a strong power


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (15 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo videos de pacodrones dejando caer granadas. Menuda forma mas chusca de morir, joder.

Un puto drone de 150 napos te revienta según estas tomándote un café con los compiyoguis del frente, escondidos entre unos arbustos pensando que estáis a salvo.

Puta vida, tete.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> _"una de las razones que impulsaron la antropofagia era la carencia de proteína animal?..."_ *pero que imbecil...!!* Según cronistas de la época se ha demostrado que en el caribe se practicaba de forma moderada el antropofagismo, NO asi en mexico... al llegar los españoles a tenochtitlan y ver que se realizaban sacrificios humanos pensaron que también se practicaba el antropofagismo....
> 
> _"los mayas, civilización que ya estaba casi desaparecida en 1492...."_ *otra idiotez...!! * cuando llegaron los españoles los mayas como civilización ya no existían... la gente ya se había diluido entre las demás poblaciones...
> 
> ...



Llevas aquí cien días y has colgado 600 mensajes, pero no has sido capaz de abrir un hilo. Exponer es más complicado que agarrar una frase de otro y ponerse a trolear. 

Entenderás que no voy a perder el tiempo con un trol, además ignorante. A estas alturas negar las matanzas de pueblos de México a manos de los aztecas es tanto como ponerse a discutir si Roma practicó o no el esclavismo.

Ahí te quedas, tontito, que ni a tonto llegas.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

zelensky pide la.rendicion de azot... no pongo ordena porque los payasos no pueden dar ordenes 

BREAKING: Zelensky told Ukraine soldiers in Severodonetsk Azot plant to surrender. And he says Ukrainians military losses are 'painful'. - Media

EUROPS DEBE DECIR YA QUE ESTO SE ACABO...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jun 2022)

Al tuitero le faltó comentar lo de tirarles cacahuetes.


----------



## Julc (15 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se esta poniendo de manifiesto que las ofensivas grandes y con gran planificación y derroche de medios no se llevan en esta guerra. Los rusos estan cambiando constantemente el eje de sus ofensivas, unas veces avanzan al norte y cruzan el Donetsk y cuando Ucrania envía refuerzos para estabilizar la situación vuelven a cambiar el eje a la flor de Popasna, y así van presionando y focalizandose cada semana en una zona donde Ucrania se encuentra en peor situación ... Poco a poco, los agujeritos de la tubería se van convirtiendo en boquetes y al final se rompe y todo se inunda ...



Bien visto.
Es como una guerrilla a gran escala.
El que defiende tiene que cubrir mucho terreno y el que ataca, enfocarse sólo donde sabe que va a hacer daño.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> francia se retira de la guerra contra rusia
> 
> VIVA RUSIA
> 
> ❗Macron said that he repeated to Zelensky: Europeans share one continent, Russia was, is and will be part of it, it is a strong power











Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"


Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"




www.infobae.com





Habría que ver todo el discurso y sobre todo los pasos siguientes que se deberían dar...

El gran problema aquí y ya lo he dicho muchas veces es que hoy Rusia es INMENSAMENTE más fuerte al ser consciente de las limitadas que son las capacidades reales de los países OTAN y sus economías a la vez que la fortaleza intensa Y CREIBLE de la Rusa... a mayores el ascenso de Turquía que en el futuro le puede suponer ciertos desequilibrios en la ACTUALIDAD es tremendamente aliada a sus intereses y al desastre que los países europeos están sufriendo...

A la par de esta noticia:









Deutsche Bank avisa al BCE: ''El escenario de pesadilla que hemos temido durante décadas ya está aquí''


Probablemente, ni el mejor escritor de novelas de terror habría sido capaz de engendrar un argumento que superase a la realidad a la que se enfrenta hoy el Banco Central Europeo. Todas las tendencias que habían dominado la economía europea en los últimos años (deflación, tipos negativos, exceso...



www.eleconomista.es





Europa está ante una tormenta terrible y perfecta... ya no sólo está en juego la OTAN, la propia UE lo está; la disosación entre intereses de cada país es cada vez más notable y estructuralmente empieza a pasar un serio coste a cada uno:









Serbia contabiliza pérdidas por veto petrolero ruso de la UE - RT Business News


El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, explicó el lunes que su país ha sufrido pérdidas significativas debido a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia. En



101noticias.com





A la par que sucede esto países como Hungría están a la cabeza de la oposición frontal contra todas las sanciones y Polonia justo al revés... los alemanes ya no saben hacia dónde ir y tienen a un partido verde que parece guerrilleros y a un lider que ni importa, ni ya representa casi nada:









Gazprom da otro paso y reduce un 40% el suministro que conecta con Alemania


Supondrá, según ha anunciado la gasista rusa, que en lugar de bombear unos 167 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día, la capacidad se reducirá hasta los 100 millones.




www.lainformacion.com





Cuales son AHORA MISMO las condiciones RUSAS para frenar la sangría de Ucrania...

MI opinión y es mera opinión es que hoy Rusia es consciente de que de seguir así puede llevar a la ruína más absoluta a europa y... probablemente su instinto le pide EXIGIR el cierre de la OTAN y... pero si son pragmáticos no les interesa la quiebra de un socio comprador y dependiente, esta opción debería imponerse y por tanto Rusia probablemente aceptaría la vuelta a ciertos escenarios de acuerdos pasados, se pongan como se pongan muchos países sería correcto, AHORA BIEN, ese escenario que yo creo lo asumirían todos, NO LO PUEDE ASUMIR ya EE.UU. si no quiere perder la credibilidad que tras esto le queda a la OTAN y que la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia, todavía por ver si Rusia lo aceptaria no le darían...

En esta tesitura, es muy probable que Rusia decida madurar más y con más intensidad a Europa sobre todo y no renuncie a esta guerra por al menos de 6 a 12 meses más...

En esencia eso obligaría a los países OTAN a ir claudicando uno a uno... pero, el problema aquí es la quiebra de la economía europea y me temo, que no tenemos para esos 6 meses de guerra... si por el motivo que sea el gas faltante (más bien los insumos de todo tipo) supone cierres o sigue aumentando sostenidamente la inflación, INEVITABLEMENTE habrá quiebras y... ni quiero pensar los aconteceres a que nos vamos a enfrentar y Rusia ya se enfrentaría a un escenario mucho más complejo...

Estamos cerca de un punto crítico en el que la guerra de Ucrania inevitablemente llevará a Europa a la ruína, si no lo hemos pasado ya, pero que no creo se pueda postergar más de 6 meses... el diferencial entre tipos e inflación es insostenible y ajustar los tipos a la inflación es simplemente imposible a día de hoy, ya no se puede uno imaginar las primas de riesgo, ni lo que acontecería si el euro sigue en caída constante...

Es todo desastroso y lo de Macron es una gota pequeña en el horizonte, pero ya es lo poco que puede quedar entre la vida y la quiebra...

Terrible todo y horrible a más no poder... cuidémonos todos que vienen muy hodidas...


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

raciones de combate

todo sea dicho que estos cocineros no tienen puta idea. Batallas sí sabría como alimentar acordemente a todo un regimiento de bravos soldados rusos.



Ejemplos.

Hamburguesa Iskander








o la tortilla de patatas española bañada en sangre de azovita muerto


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jun 2022)

Premio más moral que el alcoyano para el pingüino gilipollenko y sus estadísitcas demoledoras


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*Italia dice que los flujos de gas de Gazprom hacia el país han disminuido alrededor del 15%*
12:01 || 15/06/2022


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## MagicPep (15 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Reviso los gráficos de la prima de riesgo y estaba similar en algunos tramos de 2018 y 2020. No entiendo el pánico.



porque entonces la via de mutualizar deudas de paises en riesgo emitiendo mas deuda era "posible"... ahora si hacen lo mismo simplemente se aprieta mas la soga ... la inflaccion, la cantida de deuda inasumible etc... pasa por el subforo de econimoia que alli hay gente q pilota

ahora no estamos como entonces,


----------



## alcorconita (15 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


>




Joder...me lo voy a instalar otra vez.


JoséBatallas dijo:


> raciones de combate
> 
> todo sea dicho que estos cocineros no tienen puta idea. Batallas sí sabría como alimentar acordemente a todo un regimiento de bravos soldados rusos.
> 
> ...




Eso requiere tiempo.

Les preparo yo unas patatas a la riojana con un extra de costillas de cerdo o unas lentejas con morcilla y sacramentos y llegan a París en 2 meses.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Premio más moral que el alcoyano para el pingüino gilipollenko y sus estadísitcas demoledoras



Jodete chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Italia dice que los flujos de gas de Gazprom hacia el país han disminuido alrededor del 15%*
> 12:01 || 15/06/2022



Tragaron sin rechistar ser inoculados con una mierda transgénica no probada, que les pongan el combustible a precio de oro, es pecata minuta.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Macron promete garantías de seguridad para Ucrania una vez haya "ganado"*
El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha prometido "garantías de seguridad" a *Kiev* para alcanzar un acuerdo de paz en unas negociaciones con *Moscú* que tendrían lugar una vez que *Ucrania* haya ganado la *guerra*.

"El presidente ucraniano (*Volodimir Zelenski*) va a tener que negociar con *Rusia*, y nosotros, los europeos, estaremos presentes en esa mesa para ofrecer garantías de seguridad", dijo Macron ante las tropas francesas desplegadas bajo el paraguas de la OTAN en la base militar rumana de Mihail Kogalniceanu, junto al Mar Negro.

"Cuando, espero, *Ucrania* haya ganado, tendremos que negociar", precisó el mandatario galo.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete chusquero de mierda.......



Venga ánimo que las cositas chulas tan por llegar y lo sabes


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

Russian spetsnaz and possibly SSO in the port of Mariupol on June 12.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Joder...me lo voy a instalar otra vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero algo de toda esa mierda lleva bacon?


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania "espera una decisión" de sus aliados occidentales hoy mismo sobre las armas.*
Ucrania, cuyas fuerzas se encuentran en apuros contra *Moscú* en el Donbás, "espera una decisión" hoy mismo sobre una aceleración de las entregas de armamento pesado por parte de sus aliados occidentales, dijo un asesor de la presidencia ucraniana.

"La relación *Ucrania*/*Rusia* en artillería es de alrededor de 10 a 1. Recibo mensajes diarios de nuestros combatientes que dicen 'Esperemos, solo díganos cuándo llegarán las armas'", tuiteó Mikhaïlo Podoliak.

"Refiero la pregunta (...) Bruselas, estamos esperando una decisión", agregó, poco antes de una reunión en Bruselas de varios de estos aliados en torno al secretario de Defensa estadounidense Lloyd Austin sobre este tema.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Italia dice que los flujos de gas de Gazprom hacia el país han disminuido alrededor del 15%*
> 12:01 || 15/06/2022



Rusia ataca en la línea del frente como y donde le conviene y hace lo mismo con los flujos del gas ... Los países europeos se quieren desenganchar pero mientras lo hacen el camello les va a quitar los últimos ahorros.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN mantendrá el suministro de armas a Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha anunciado que los miembros de la alianza seguirán suministrando a* Ucrania* armas pesadas y sistemas de largo alcance y que espera que acuerden un nuevo paquete de asistencia a* Kiev* en la cumbre de la OTAN.

"Estamos extremadamente enfocados en aumentar el apoyo", dijo Stoltenberg en una conferencia de prensa.


----------



## MagicPep (15 Jun 2022)

reirse coño... que es gratis

*Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”





*

Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"
> 
> 
> Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"
> ...



La opinión generalizada aquí en Moscú, es que a Europa hay que darle una lección que no olvide nunca.

La rusofobia ha sorprendido al país, no se esperaban los rusos tal maltrato por parte de los países…y de sus ciudadanos.Esto Rusia se lo va a cobrar, ya veremos cómo y cuándo.

Lo que es una realidad, es que Rusia ya ha virado al este, a Asía. Y sus materias primas van a ir destinadas a las economías asiáticas.
Está cerrando acuerdos comerciales de largo plazo con India, China y e Irán.

Y lo que sobre, al mejor postor entre los países europeos, que se van a pegar en el futuro por absolutamente todo.

El presente no pinta bien para los europeos, pero es que el futuro inmediato, a cinco años, pinta aun peor.

Que creo yo, desde el bar moscovita, que va a hacer Rusia? Pues lo estamos viendo. No va a ahogar directamente a Europa en su soberbia…la va a cocer a fuego lento. Lo estamos viendo con el Gas. Gazprom no ha cortado el suministro a Alemania…pero le sirve un 40% menos.

Y mañana será un 30%…y un 20 después…porque mientras dure el caos, las ostias entre estados miembros de la Ue serán mayores. Y se romperá la baraja seguro.

Que es peor en un accidente de tráfico? Morirte? O quedarte sin piernas ni brazos?…


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

misiles Kalibr cerca de Zolochev en la región de Lvov destruyeron un depósito de municiones para armas transferidas a Ucrania por países de la OTAN, incluidos los obuses M777 y la región de Oryol en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, una gran cantidad de armas y equipo militar fue destruido.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Estan jamonas, pero siguen siendo igual de subnormales.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

*"Esperamos con ansias el próximo paquete de sanciones europeas y las grandes decisiones de sanciones del abuelo Joe, sobre las cuales los autores de estas mismas sanciones inmediatamente comenzarán a idear esquemas de elusión"*

Dmitry Medvedev








Russian spetsnaz at the Alchevsk Iron and Steel Works in Alchevsk on June 11


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*El Papa condena la "brutalidad" de Rusia en una guerra que "podría haber sido provocada"*
El Papa Francisco ha denunciado este martes que una *"superpotencia"* quiere imponer su voluntad contra el principio autodeterminación de los pueblos, sin mencionar específicamente a *Rusia *pero refiriéndose a la guerra en Ucrania.

En su mensaje para la *VI Jornada Mundial de los Pobres*, que se celebra el próximo 13 de noviembre, pero que ha adelantado este martes la oficina de prensa del *Vaticano*, el Pontífice critica que millones de mujeres, niños y ancianos son obligados a buscar "amparo como refugiados en los países vecinos". "Los que permanecen en las zonas de conflicto conviven cada día con el miedo y la falta de alimentos, agua, atención médica y sobre todo de cariño", lamenta.









El Papa condena la "brutalidad" de Rusia en una guerra que "podría haber sido provocada"


El Papa Francisco ha denunciado este martes que una "superpotencia" quiere imponer su voluntad contra el principio autodeterminación de los pueblos, sin mencionar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Julc (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Una rusa sin tetas es como una lasaña sin carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

__





Quieren destruir Europa una vez más. La guerra de Ucrania es la segunda parte del coronavirus: un plan supranacional para destruirnos .


https://www.elespanol.com/mundo/20220504/kremlin-niega-rusia-vaya-declarar-guerra-ucrania/669933185_0.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en más de 310 los niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra con Rusia.*
Las autoridades de *Ucrania* han cifrado en más de 310 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la *guerra* con *Rusia*, desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*.
La Fiscalía ucraniana ha señalado en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram que hasta la fecha se ha confirmado la muerte de 313 niños, mientras que 579 han resultado heridos. "Estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados", ha matizado.
La cifra oficial supone un repunte respecto a la del día anterior, dado que la Fiscalía ha confirmado que "durante el análisis de actos criminales se ha conocido que 25 niños de entre cuatro y 17 años murieron en la región de Donetsk como resultado de los ataques con artillería y los bombardeos entre marzo y mayo". En este sentido, ha recalcado que 21 de ellos fallecieron en la ofensiva rusa contra Mariúpol, donde además resultaron heridos cerca de 50 menores.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Los bizantinos son unos panolis, con el Tio Pepe estas brujas llevarian ya años lavando pañales cagados en Kolima.


----------



## magufone (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



andy y lucas dixerunt


----------



## ussser (15 Jun 2022)

Dicen que farlopenski viene a la cumbre de la otan.


----------



## visaman (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La opinión generalizada aquí en Moscú, es que a Europa hay que darle una lección que no olvide nunca.
> 
> La rusofobia ha sorprendido al país, no se esperaban los rusos tal maltrato por parte de los países…y de sus ciudadanos.Esto Rusia se lo va a cobrar, ya veremos cómo y cuándo.
> 
> ...



si eso dale de mi parte 15 E al Putin para que se tome unas cervezas a mi salud me mandas el comprobante y te pago por PayPal


----------



## golden graham (15 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Dicen que farlopenski viene a la cumbre de la otan.



jojojo molaria
el circo y los payasos


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Dicen que farlopenski viene a la cumbre de la otan.



No caerá esa breva, sería el momento perfecto para que los generales prorrsos le diesen un golpe de estado.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania "frustra los intentos rusos de asaltar las ciudades de Donbas"*
El ejército de *Ucrania* ha asegurado que sus combatientes han defendido con éxito los intentos de las tropas rusas de asaltar sus posiciones en las ciudades orientales de *Severodonetsk* y *Toshivka*.

El ejército ruso utilizó morteros, artillería y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) para bombardear varios centros de población en el área de *Severodonetsk*, incluidos *Severodonetsk*, Lysychansk, Toshkivka, Ustynivka, Borivske y Metyolkine.

"Los guerreros ucranianos repelen con éxito los intentos del enemigo de asaltar sus posiciones en *Severodonetsk* y Toshkivka, la lucha continúa", dijo el Estado Mayor del ejército ucraniano en su última actualización.


----------



## ussser (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No caerá esa breva, sería el momento perfecto para que los generales prorrsos le diesen un golpe de estado.



Lo ha dicho el de la secta, no sé.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile en el frente sur:


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski advierte de que Moscú podría atacar a otros países europeos.*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha advertido este miércoles de que si Moscú triunfa en su invasión de Ucrania podría atacar a otros países, entre los que señaló a Polonia, República Checa y Bulgaria. "La tiranía no quiere pararse en el territorio de Ucrania", Moscú quiere "abrirse camino a nuevos estados", ha asegurado *Zelenski *en un discurso telemático ante el Parlamento checo. Insiste en que la agresión del ejército ruso contra Ucrania, que lleva 112 días de violencia armada desde que comenzó la guerra el pasado 24 de febrero, "debe acabar con la victoria" del país atacado, pues en él se libra "la batalla por el futuro de Europa".


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La opinión generalizada aquí en Moscú, es que a Europa hay que darle una lección que no olvide nunca.
> 
> La rusofobia ha sorprendido al país, no se esperaban los rusos tal maltrato por parte de los países…y de sus ciudadanos.Esto Rusia se lo va a cobrar, ya veremos cómo y cuándo.
> 
> ...



Por aquí estaba viendo yo que a pesar del aumento desproporcionado en los gastos de defensa el presupuesto ruso tenía un superavit record ... Como cojones evitas eso si para no comprar a los rusos lo que haces es obligar a otros a comprarselo más caro porque se quedan como única opción y mercado posible. No hay manera y en esas circunstancias y con bajas limitadas la guerra les da lo mismo que dure cinco meses que cincuenta años, es más, ahora mismo Rusia quiere mantenerse en esta situación ... En tres o cuatro meses acaba de tomar el Donbass y se atrinchera detras de las fronteras de la provincia y les deja a los otro la responsabilidad de seguir atacando mientras disfruta de los beneficios de sus ingresos records ... Por supuesto se ha visto que alguna inconveniente le tocará soportar pero es que coño que tienen superavit en plena guerra y en cuanto superen los tres o cuatro embargos críticos chips, medicamentos y algún otro han resuelto su problema y nosotros el nuestro no tiene solución.


----------



## alcorconita (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> pero algo de toda esa mierda lleva bacon?




Todo el cerdo lleva tocino, hasta los andares. Te veo un poco perdido... ¿sabes cómo llamaba mi difunto padre a los torreznos?

Cuero. 

¿Has comido cuero alguna vez? ¿Has probado las gachas veratas? Algo me dice que detrás de esas fotos que posteas hay un vacío y estás proyectando frustraciones.

Habla bien y respeta.


----------



## agricultura (15 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Una española, desde su punto de vista, defendiendo al imperio español.. que raro..!!



SI, seguramente lleves razón, o quizás no, pero hombre argumenta un poco, desacreditar al mensajero está de más.
En todo caso, es posible, podría ser, que en España seamos más autocríticos que en otros países. Sólo un ejemplo, compárese Mortadelo y Filemón con Tintín, Asterix y Obelix, o Supermán, como arquetipos populares, ejemplos habrá de todo.
Saludos.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Siendo Turquía un país con la inflación al 70% y otros indicadores económicos descalabrándose, le soltarán unos cuantos miles de millones y acabará votando a favor.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La opinión generalizada aquí en Moscú, es que a Europa hay que darle una lección que no olvide nunca.
> 
> La rusofobia ha sorprendido al país, no se esperaban los rusos tal maltrato por parte de los países…y de sus ciudadanos.Esto Rusia se lo va a cobrar, ya veremos cómo y cuándo.
> 
> ...



La Rusia de Putin es ante todo y sobre todo PRAGMATICA...

No tiene aliados, tiene SOCIOS... lo ha dicho siempre y es consecuente con ello...

A Putin y Rusia la soberbia de europa dudo que le ofendan a la hora de buscar encuentros... esa es la parte positiva de ese pragmatismo... la negativa es que hoy el gas se paga en rublos y mediante intercambios, lo que pretenderá es el pago en rublos y directo en Moscú...

Habrá seguro quíen no entienda la diferencia y lo que ello significa y habrá quíen piense que con eso Rusia no habría puesto suficiente peso en sus ofensas; PERO no dudes que Putin aceptaría sin muchos remilgos un acuerdo tal que así y con la vuelta a las fronteras pretéritas y acuerdos varios... 

Y cuidado, que muchos creen que Rusia sólo ve a Asia como socio y ya no a europa... y la Rusia de PUTIN va hacia ser PRIMERA POTENCIA mundial, ni siquiera la segunda o tercera... quíen no quiera ver, que no mire, pero las realidades hoy en ECONOMÍA se ven entre quienes lo pasan mal o muy mal y quienes en guerra SIMPLEMENTE no ven demasiadas problemáticas en el camino... y no saber el porqué pues es no entender de economía y el porqué de lo que acontece...

En fin, se irá viendo... es simple especulación, pero... Putin es pragmático y quíen espere que tome medidas con los huevos, van dados...


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*EEUU espera que Turquía retire el veto a Suecia y Finlandia "en semanas" y estén como invitados en cumbre de Madrid.*

Estados Unidos espera que el veto de Turquía a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN se pueda resolver en cuestión de "semanas o meses" y no se alargue en el tiempo, indicando que la intención es que los dos países escandinavos puedan participar como "invitados" en la cumbre de líderes de Madrid a finales de junio.

En un encuentro con periodistas previo a la reunión de ministros de Defensa de la OTAN en Bruselas, la embajadora estadounidense ante la Alianza Atlántica, Julianne Smith, ha insistido en el apoyo mayoritario que concitan las candidaturas de Estocolmo y Helsinki, de los que ha dicho que reforzarán la organización por su fortaleza democrática y sus capacidades militares.

"Esto es algo que esperamos resolver en semanas y meses no en años. Tenemos la esperanza de que puedan unirse a la cumbre de Madrid como países invitados", ha respondido, al ser preguntada por un posible enquistamiento del conflicto que lastre la entrada de los dos países nórdicos a la OTAN.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...614182622.html


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Siendo Turquía un país con la inflación al 70% y otros indicadores económicos descalabrándose, le soltarán unos cuantos miles de millones y acabará votando a favor.



Jajajajaaa... hostia ya te digo, ya tiene para eso a QATAR, pero Erdogan nunca deja de poner la mano y siempre tiene a su vera refugiados... jajajajjaaa...

No va a colar... Turquía quiere tecnología sueca, legislación y humillación; pero SOBRE TODO quiere pactos con Grecia y con el Tio Sam apuntalándolos en su favor... 

Turquía es amigo de sí mismo... es lo que hay... y no te preocupes que Suecia y Finlandia entrarán... y Grecia también puede ir pensando cómo se las va a apañar...


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Todo el cerdo lleva tocino, hasta los andares. Te veo un poco perdido... ¿sabes cómo llamaba mi difunto padre a los torreznos?
> 
> Cuero.
> 
> ...



es una coña hombre, yo le meto bacon a todo y por eso... que sensibles algunos dios mio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Las bombas de racimo están prohibidas por muchos países, sin embargo las bombas atómicas no. 

Todo tiene sentido.


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Siendo Turquía un país con la inflación al 70% y otros indicadores económicos descalabrándose, le soltarán unos cuantos miles de millones y acabará votando a favor.



Va mucho más allá del dinero. Pero mucho más.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

El tocino no me gusta, es todo grasa.

Panceta o bacon siempre. Y mejor el bacon que es panceta ahumada, acentuando su sabor.

y es mas AMERICANO


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

Como, hay faltante de gasolina en los Estados Unidos????
*Biden exige a las petroleras que expliquen la falta de gasolina a medida que suben los precios*
11:10 || 15/06/2022


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Los ministros de Defensa de la OTAN anunciarán la asignación de nueva asistencia militar a Ucrania por la noche, - Secretario General de la OTAN, * Jens Stoltenberg.

Precisó que incluiría armamento pesado y artillería de largo alcance. La OTAN también está preparando un plan para la transferencia completa del ejército ucraniano de las armas postsoviéticas a las armas de la alianza.


----------



## alcorconita (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> es una coña hombre, yo le meto bacon a todo y por eso... que sensibles algunos dios mio.



Es que parecida coña sufrí de un desnortado en el taller cuando hablé del arroz, patatas y bacalao.

Que si era _txerrijan _(comida de cerdos)...me levanté y le agarré por la bata y lo típico, la última, hijo de puta.

Hay cosas por las que un español no debe pasar: denigrar la comida de otras regiones es una de esas.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Italia dice que los flujos de gas de Gazprom hacia el país han disminuido alrededor del 15%*
> 12:01 || 15/06/2022



Pronto :


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Espero que Polonia haga imposible los deseos de Macron de paz. 

Menudo Chamberlain nos ha salido el galo.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *La penicilina contrarresta el salvaje bombardeo en Donetsk*
> 
> 14.06.2022 · В мире
> 
> ...



Después de leer esto, se entiende por qué no han arrasado esas posiciones todavía. Ahora bien ¿por qué no les lanzan un misil de pulso electromagnético (PEM)? así freirían los sistemas 'penicilina' del adversario y demás electrónica de cálculo para su artillería. Y también su electrónica de telecomunicaciones. Poco sobreviviría.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como, hay faltante de gasolina en los Estados Unidos????
> *Biden exige a las petroleras que expliquen la falta de gasolina a medida que suben los precios*
> 11:10 || 15/06/2022



Muy malos tiempos para la administración Biden... el culpable era Putin... y este Biden estaba hasta no hace mucho "chocho" dando manos a fantasmas... pero los precios le han hecho centrarse...

Pregunta:

- ¿Se creerá ahora Putin que es un descerebrado en lugar de un mal actor y que su película del perro descerebrado y loco de Biden disparando nucelares colará???

Pues creo que se le está cayendo el escenario, por lo menos...

Pero lo más importante es que Biden ya tiene que mirar hacia dentro... y eso empieza a ser que la guerra ya está impactando en EE.UU.

No lo vimos muchos de principio, pero la escasez tiene un problema y es que quíen no tiene busca y rebusca y al buscar genera tensiones por la escasez, aquello de oferta-demanda y el resultado LOGICO es que suben los precios...

Por qué no hacemos lo que dicen las PUTIS-RIOS esas o como se diga... al hacerlo su IDOLO ganará la guerra sin precisar ni siquiera construir un arma más...

Todo es surrealista...


----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY :



Supongamos que fueran ciertas y suponiendo que de todo el armamento ruso sólo el 75% está operativo.

*Tanques: 9315 - 1440 = 7.876 Tanques operativos (el que más del mundo aún con la reducción) *
*Vehiculos Blindados: 22.592 - 3528 = 19.064 (seguiría siendo el tercero del mundo detras de EEUU y China)
Artilleria: 10.609 - 722 = 9.887 (seguiria siendo la primera del mundo)*
*MLRS: 2543 -230 = 2313 (pasaría a ser la segunda del mundo detrás de China)*


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jun 2022)

¿Creéis que se pueden quitar de en medio a Erdogan (liquidándole) si continúa molestando y bloqueando los planes de la OTAN? ¿Tiene algún sucesor claro o pondrían a un títere Pro-OTAN?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para hacer lo que hicieron estos malnacidos. Y encima , lo publican en películas como si fuera un acto heróico. Es repugnante. Atacar un poblado vietnamita de esa forma....



Esa película, Apocalypse Now, fue en realidad una crítica feroz a la guerra de Vietnam. Al menos así lo interpretamos los espectadores de todo el mundo cuando la estrenaron. El director, Coppola, ha hecho varias películas en las que saca a relucir la parte oscura de la sociedad norteamericana, como fue la trilogía de El Padrino. Además Copola era guionista, el mérito es todo suyo. 

La filmación de Apocalypse Now fue complicadísima, por ejemplo, el gobierno de Filipinas que estaba en guerra, se llevaba los helicópteros sin avisar. Copola pudo acabar la peli porque había ganado muchísima pasta con El Padrino, pero podía haberse arruinado por los grandes y caros problemones que tuvo el rodaje.

No creas que la peli gustó al gobierno y menos en un tiempo (años 70) en que la sociedad estadounidense estaba totalmente sensibilizada en contra de la guerra de Vietnam que acabó en 1975. Tras acabar la guerra de Vietnam algunos directores de cine reflexionaron sobre los desastres de las guerras, por ejemplo en los años 80 "_La chaqueta metálica_" dirigida por Stanley Kubrick

Bueno, y en los años 70 Dalton Trumbo hizo una una peli totalmente antibelicista : _"Johnny cogió su fusil" _('Johnny Got His Gun', 1971)

Hollywood hace muchísimas películas que son pura propaganda occidental, la mayoría, pero siempre se cuelan algunos buenos directores que hacen obras maestras como Apocalypse Now que ponen el dedo en la llaga que más duele.


----------



## terro6666 (15 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No soy yo el que tiene que demostrar su falsedad, sino ellos quienes han de demostrar que es real.



Pues aplicale la misma regla a la prensa Rusa.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Jun 2022)

Tanques T-64 ucranianos destruidos por DPR en el área de Gorskoye-Zolotoy. El asentamiento de Vrubovka también está controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ahora. El ejército ucraniano está efectivamente rodeado, sus rutas de suministro están completamente cortadas.


Hay información sobre la eliminación de una enorme columna de UA que intenta romper el cerco cerca de Severodonetsk. Las fuerzas armadas de la RPD, junto con el ejército ruso, cubrieron la columna de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, muchos cadáveres.


Los misiles rusos destruyeron todas las armas de cohetes y municiones entregadas por la OTAN del arsenal 332 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pryluky, región de #Chernihiv.


Si Putin no puede hacerlo
el me puede dar cargo
Kadyrov será mi Ministro de Defensa


No, ese es el ex presidente y primer ministro de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev.
Recientemente ha declarado públicamente algunos puntos de vista bastante incendiarios con respecto a los enemigos de Rusia en el oeste.
Todos deben entender que Putin es el tipo más MODERADO actualmente en el gobierno ruso.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Creéis que se pueden quitar de en medio a Erdogan (liquidándole) si continúa molestando y bloqueando los planes de la OTAN? ¿Tiene algún sucesor claro o pondrían a un títere Pro-OTAN?



Ya lo intentarón y... Iranies junto con rusos les chafaron el asunto... desde aquella situación a Erdogan y la OTAN verlos juntos da como poco grima... si mal no recuerdo cantidad de pilotos militares Turcos acabaron mal... 

Erdogan es Turco y lo de negociar hasta co el diablo, pero de aquellas no creo se olvidase y la OTAN... a ver...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Lo único bueno de la entrevista son los pieses


----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Es posible que Ucrania ni siquiera exista dentro de dos años - Medvedev*

Olena Roshchina - Miércoles, 15 de junio de 2022, 10:59

Dmitri Medvédev, jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, ha puesto en duda el futuro de Ucrania, a la que Rusia está haciendo la guerra.

Fuente: Dmitri Medvédev en Telegram

Cita directa: *"He visto un informe que dice que Ucrania quiere obtener GNL (gas natural licuado - ed.) de sus amos de ultramar en régimen de préstamo con pago por entrega en dos años. De lo contrario, se congelará este invierno. Sólo una pregunta. ¿Quién ha dicho que dentro de dos años Ucrania seguirá existiendo en el mapa mundial? No es que a los estadounidenses les importe: están tan metidos en su proyecto "antirruso" que todo lo demás es trivial para ellos".*

Por qué es importante: Dmitri Medvédev ha admitido así que el objetivo de Rusia es la aniquilación de Ucrania; que la causa de la guerra no son los habitantes de Donbás, ni la amenaza de la OTAN y, definitivamente, tampoco los imaginarios "biolaboratorios" y "desarrollos nucleares".

Antecedentes: Rusia libró una guerra híbrida contra Ucrania durante ocho años, ocupando la península de Crimea y parte del este de Ucrania en 2014 antes de lanzar una invasión abierta a gran escala de Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022.

Vladimir Putin y sus propagandistas llaman a la guerra una "operación militar especial".

El Kremlin mintió cuando dijo que no estaba planeando una guerra y que no buscaba un cambio de régimen en Ucrania. El Kremlin afirmó que su objetivo era la protección o la llamada "liberación" de Donbas de las autoridades legítimas, cuando en realidad quiere apoderarse de Ucrania por completo.

*El objetivo inmediato del ejército ruso parece ser hacerse con el control de las regiones del este y el sur de Ucrania para que la Crimea ocupada pueda recibir agua del continente y tenga una ruta terrestre hacia la Federación Rusa*


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Deje de inventarse historias, criminal.




Recomiendo mandarlo a la nevera. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un CM sumergido en el foro para crear división y polémicas. Al final consigue que se diluya lo importante del debate y que los foristas nos enemistemos discutiendo temas diferentes a la guerra de Ucrania.

Me he dado cuenta al tenerlo un tiempo en la nevera y volverlo a sacar. Sus mensajes crean mal rollo entre nosotros y no se atiene a razones, ergo... CM de libro. Fíjese en su fecha de ingreso en el foro: febrero del 22, comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania.
Yo lo he vuelto a congelar, es lo más sano (al menos para mi)


----------



## magufone (15 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No soy yo el que tiene que demostrar su falsedad, sino ellos quienes han de demostrar que es real.



asi funciona la "prensa" hoy en dia: suelta la trola, imposible de verificar, y como prueba presentan aquello del "demuestrame que es falso", cuando es al reves.
Obviamente esto precisa de un publico apollardado y retrasado, el cual ya tienen.


----------



## magufone (15 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿A estas alturas todavía creemos en lo que diga la prensa occidental?



pues cuando dentro de un tiempo nos enteremos de las bajas REALES del ejercito ruso... a algun sojitas le va a dar un parraque...


----------



## Top5 (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Las "expertas" en _geoestrategia del coño..._


----------



## agricultura (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esa película, Apocalypse Now, fue en realidad una crítica feroz a la guerra de Vietnam. Al menos así lo interpretamos los espectadores de todo el mundo cuando la estrenaron. El director, Coppola, ha hecho varias películas en las que saca a relucir la parte oscura de la sociedad norteamericana, como fue la trilogía de El Padrino. Además Copola era guionista, el mérito es todo suyo.
> 
> La filmación de Apocalypse Now fue complicadísima, por ejemplo, el gobierno de Filipinas que estaba en guerra, se llevaba los helicópteros sin avisar. Copola pudo acabar la peli porque había ganado muchísima pasta con El Padrino, pero podía haberse arruinado por los grandes y caros problemones que tuvo el rodaje.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, pero finalmente te colonizan con su agenda por todos los lados. Primero hacen la guerra, después te dicen lo buenos que son haciendo la guerra y por último explican a los ignorantes colonizados lo malas que son las guerras. Se llevan hasta la última gota de razón para hacer orujo, después de haberse bebido litros y litros de vino.
Por otro lado, el cine y la imagen son como poner una mierda en un altar. Quiero decir, tienen un efecto glorificador, por mucho que critiquen, por mucho que muestren siempre queda el regusto grandilocuente de lo sagrado.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Jun 2022)

Cementerio cerca de Jarkov






Uno de los cementerios cerca de Kharkov.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Es posible que Ucrania ni siquiera exista dentro de dos años - Medvedev*
> 
> ...



Y este era considerado por las Potencias como "moderado", pues si, esa es la intención reducir Baderastán a la nada, llevan dando por culo 100 años, ya está bien.


----------



## arriondas (15 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> asi funciona la "prensa" hoy en dia: suelta la trola, imposible de verificar, y como prueba presentan aquello del "demuestrame que es falso", cuando es al reves.
> Obviamente esto precisa de un publico apollardado y retrasado, el cual ya tienen.



No deja de ser el clásico recurso para difamar a alguien. Lanzan contra alguien una serie de acusaciones falsas e indemostrables, destinadas a poner a los demás en su contra; el acusado se defiende desmintiéndolo, pero el daño ya está hecho al creer antes a los que difamaron. La prensa funciona igual, recurriendo incluso al linchamiento mediático.


----------



## Mort Cinder (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Espero que Polonia haga imposible los deseos de Macron de paz.
> 
> Menudo Chamberlain nos ha salido el galo.



Supongo que soy el único del foro que no ignora a esta pieza. ¿Me equivoco?

Parto de la base que hasta los foristas pro Ucrania prefieren una paz ya y como sea, por la cuenta que nos tiene a todos.
Hay que ser un malnacido para desear que siga la guerra.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Es posible que Ucrania ni siquiera exista dentro de dos años - Medvedev*
> 
> ...



Cuidado, suena a aviso a navegantes... 

Invertir en envíos a Ucrania puede acabar llevando a quedarte sin lo que envíes y sin las promesas de pago y empiezan a ser inmensas según para quíen... 

Si Rusia invade toda Ucrania y por los envíos de material podría hacerlo, aún cuando yo creo que en principio no es de su interés, quienes hubiesen enviado todo eso se quedarían sin NADA... y es importante entender lo que eso supone, pues en realidad la financiación está corriendo a nuestro cargo, pero se espera que Ucrania haga efectivos diferentes pagos en un futuro "previsible" (por mucho que sea imposible)...

Mucho ojito con esto que con todo el dinero que estamos enviando para financiar todo lo que está aconteciendo la suma sigue y sigue subiendo día sí, dia también y puede llegar a ser SURREALISTA... 

Recordemos que se ha estado hablando de 5000 minolles mes para NOMINAS...


----------



## manalons (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Deberían invitarlas a dar un concierto en la Catedral de la Almudena.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Supongo que soy el único del foro que no ignora a esta pieza. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Parto de la base que hasta los foristas pro Ucrania prefieren una paz ya y como sea, por la cuenta que nos tiene a todos.
> Hay que ser un malnacido para desear que siga la guerra.



Rejona es una loca, tonteria femenina de toda la vida, ¿no ha captado aún le melifluidez de sus femeninos argumentos?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## agricultura (15 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cementerio cerca de Jarkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han dado todo lo que tenían, incluso la vida y todavía los "vivos", quieren seguir exprimiendo más rédito a los muertos. Habría sido lo mismo que las banderas fueran de Rusia.
El mejor homenaje que se le puede hacer a una persona muerta, es evitar toda racionalización, conseguir que su muerte no haya tenido el menor sentido, es decir, que no sirva para nada.
Concretando un poco, el sentido en estos casos suele ser la justificación de nuevas atrocidades.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

la NATO esta a punto de rendirse a RUSIA


Berlin has decided not to nationalize Gazprom Germania in order to not to anger Putin.

Maybe they are finally see the long term implications of this war.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> una paz ya y como sea, por la cuenta que nos tiene a todos.



Como se os ve el plumero a los hijos de puta que deseáis ver a Europa entera bajo la bota de los turco-chino-mongoles con síndrome de alcohol fetal porque sois la misma clase de deshechos genéticos.
Pues vais a cagar sangre, porque ni británicos ni yanquis lo van a permitir.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La Rusia de Putin es ante todo y sobre todo PRAGMATICA...
> 
> No tiene aliados, tiene SOCIOS... lo ha dicho siempre y es consecuente con ello...
> 
> ...



En el Kremlin tienen más que claro que toda esta locura se debe principalmente a las maquinaciones de los anglosajones. Saben que Europa es rehén de estos, y que actúan en contra de sus propios intereses de la mano de los grupos políticos infiltrados por los anglos. Ahora aprovecharán esto para propiciar la expulsión de estos grupos de poder en Europa y así que puedan optar otros que realmente miren por los intereses europeos, y estos caminan juntos a los de Moscú. Nuestra prosperidad puede ser también la suya. Así debería ser, y que los anglosajones se vayan a molestar a otros, si es que alguien quiere seguir aguantándoles.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

Los orcos están jodidos


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Como se os ve el plumero a los hijos de puta que deseáis ver a Europa entera bajo la bota de los turco-chino-mongoles con síndrome de alcohol fetal porque sois la misma clase de deshechos genéticos.
> Pues vais a cagar sangre, porque ni británicos ni yanquis lo van a permitir.



Jódete lacayo, esos dos están acabados, no tienen materias primas, no tienen dinero, solo papeles de colores fotocopiados, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.


----------



## vil. (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el Kremlin tienen más que claro que toda esta locura se debe principalmente a las maquinaciones de los anglosajones. Saben que Europa es rehén de estos, y que actúan en contra de sus propios intereses de la mano de los grupos políticos infiltrados por los anglos. Ahora aprovecharán esto para propiciar la expulsión de estos grupos de poder en Europa y así que puedan optar otros que realmente miren por los intereses europeos, y estos caminan juntos a los de Moscú. Nuestra prosperidad puede ser también la suya. Así debería ser, y que los anglosajones se vayan a molestar a otros, si es que alguien quiere seguir aguantándoles.



Pragmático no es inocente, cuidado...

Europa tiene la muy mala costumbre de echar pestes de los anglos, pero... cómodamente suele hacer lo que le conviene...

No va a colar esa... será pragmático por conveniencia, no por perdonar a Europa, estos tendrán que dejar infantilismos y adoptar posiciones de madurez, pero si esperan que PUTIN les acepte eso que tú dices, van dados...


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*Rusia aprueba en primera lectura un proyecto de ley para prohibir el bitcoin y las criptomonedas como medio de pago*
14:18 || 15/06/2022


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el Kremlin tienen más que claro que toda esta locura se debe principalmente a las maquinaciones de los anglosajones. Saben que Europa es rehén de estos, y que actúan en contra de sus propios intereses de la mano de los grupos políticos infiltrados por los anglos. Ahora aprovecharán esto para propiciar la expulsión de estos grupos de poder en Europa y así que puedan optar otros que realmente miren por los intereses europeos, y estos caminan juntos a los de Moscú. Nuestra prosperidad puede ser también la suya. Así debería ser, y que los anglosajones se vayan a molestar a otros, si es que alguien quiere seguir aguantándoles.



Por eso los rusos no van con todo en este conflicto, simplemente esperan que los grupos de poder anglosajón el cáncer de Europa desaparezca.


----------



## workforfood (15 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cementerio cerca de Jarkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han muerto por querer entrar en la OTAN a saber cuantos más van a morir en los próximos meses. Si soy ucraniano me largo donde sea, no voy a dar la vida por los de las armas de destrucción máxima de Sadam Hussein o el 11s.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

La alianza invencible:


----------



## Top5 (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esa película, Apocalypse Now, fue en realidad una crítica feroz a la guerra de Vietnam. Al menos así lo interpretamos los espectadores de todo el mundo cuando la estrenaron. El director, Coppola, ha hecho varias películas en las que saca a relucir la parte oscura de la sociedad norteamericana, como fue la trilogía de El Padrino. Además Copola era guionista, el mérito es todo suyo.
> 
> La filmación de Apocalypse Now fue complicadísima, por ejemplo, el gobierno de Filipinas que estaba en guerra, se llevaba los helicópteros sin avisar. Copola pudo acabar la peli porque había ganado muchísima pasta con El Padrino, pero podía haberse arruinado por los grandes y caros problemones que tuvo el rodaje.
> 
> ...



Tampoco podemos comparar el cine de los años 70, en el que había mucho cine de autor, con el cine de hoy. Hoy hay poquísimo cine de autor.


----------



## quinciri (15 Jun 2022)

Sobre la descarada desinformación en nuestros medios.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Estan jamonas, pero siguen siendo igual de subnormales.



con un condon de esparto y con furia porcina...


----------



## workforfood (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y este era considerado por las Potencias como "moderado", pues si, esa es la intención reducir Baderastán a la nada, llevan dando por culo 100 años, ya está bien.



Ucrania significa frontera y ha sido un país tapón creado por las potencias centrales como Rusia. Rusia no quería tener frontera con Austria o Alemania directamente por eso Rusia le dio como 1/3 del país. Si Rusia hubiera querido hubiera dado la zona occidental a Polonia o al antiguo Imperio austrohúngaro y quedarse el resto para Rusia. Pero se prefirió hacer un estado tapón grande, ahora se está pagando esa decisión de los años 20.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

Joooooder cómo están las cabezas…







Que hundamos la flota del mar Negro, que no pasa nada hombre


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Supongo que soy el único del foro que no ignora a esta pieza. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Parto de la base que hasta los foristas pro Ucrania prefieren una paz ya y como sea, por la cuenta que nos tiene a todos.
> Hay que ser un malnacido para desear que siga la guerra.



Pues ya partes mal...viven fuera de la realidad...hablan aún de ganarle la guerra a Putin.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jódete lacayo, esos dos están acabados, no tienen materias primas, no tienen dinero, solo papeles de colores fotocopiados, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.



Que en Rusia no quieren volver al marxismo!!!

Tan tan difícil te es de asimilar???

Nadie quiera marxismo...y por razones similares, NADIE QUIERE EL CAPITALISMO GLOBAL DE AMIGUETES.


----------



## lapetus (15 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> que la guerra ya está impactando en EE.UU



Eso no tiene nada que ver con la guerra. Eso es la inflación y venía de antes.
El abuelo tiene un problema porque el americano medio no entiende precios de un dólar y pico el litro de combustible.
Para que te hagas una idea de cómo de impopular es esto en USA, Biden ya ha liberado reservas estratégicas DOS veces. Aún así son medidas ineficaces. En las midterms se va a comer una buena mierda.


----------



## mazuste (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Después de leer esto, se entiende por qué no han arrasado esas posiciones todavía. Ahora bien ¿por qué no les lanzan un misil de pulso electromagnético (PEM)? así freirían los sistemas 'penicilina' del adversario y demás electrónica de cálculo para su artillería. Y también su electrónica de telecomunicaciones. Poco sobreviviría.



Pues es algo básico: No hacen lo que no quieren que les hagan...
Los lanzamientos ucros se hacen desde lugares muy sensibles:
entre población civil, edificios, escuelas, hospitales y empresas
de riesgo (químicas y tal...). Para neutralizarlos, muy quirúrgicos
tienen que ser, cuando hay población de escudos.


----------



## Snowball (15 Jun 2022)

aún queda gentebcon 2 dedos de frente

*Margallo sobre la crisis con Argelia: "Acudir a la Unión Europea para quejarse es un error*”


----------



## mazuste (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La alianza invencible:



Eso explica que durante los últimos 21 años, Rusia y China han trabajado juntos
para asegurar que no surja la Trampa de Tucídides y que el Imperio de EE.UU 
se desvanezca tan suave como sea posible (con un gemido, no con un estallido).
Se está viendo, cada vez mas claro, que Rusia y China saben mucho más sobre
su enemigo de lo que éste sabe sobre ellos.


----------



## Nico (15 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> los tres o cuatro embargos críticos *chips, medicamentos y algún otro*




chips puede ser complicado aunque, entre los que producen ellos para ciertos usos críticos y los que podría suministrar China, quizás zafen.

Medicamentos ?, hoy día TODOS le compramos medicamentos a la India !! (que se ha convertido en el gran proveedor en la materia). No hablamos de las virguerías para millonarios (alopecia, etc.), sino todo lo básico.

Y el "algún otro", sin duda habría que ver los rubros, pero no es lo mismo "sufrir" porque no puedes importar motos Harley, Consolas PS5 o modelitos de Zara, a no tener comida, fertilizantes o diesel (cosa que los rusos tienen).


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La artillería rusa trabaja en la zona industrial de la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

⚡En la región de Kherson, confirmaron que a partir del 1 de septiembre:

1. La educación se transferirá a los estándares rusos.
2. El entrenamiento será en ruso.
3. Estudiarán de acuerdo con los libros de texto rusos.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

⚡Según la declaración de Ryabkov, Rusia no cejará en sus demandas (que fueron presentadas al comienzo de la operación) y decidirá por sí misma dónde poner fin a la NVO en Ucrania.

Las negociaciones son interrumpidas por la pandilla Zelensky y Estados Unidos. En principio, Rusia está dispuesta a negociar, pero puede prescindir de ellos.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Mercenarios estadounidenses informan de que dos de sus asociados han sido capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. No tienen información sobre su destino posterior.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

En dirección a Kharkiv, continúan los intensos combates cerca de Ternovaya, Rubizhne y Stary Saltov. La ofensiva ucraniana en este sector del frente se ha agotado y ahora intentamos retomar paso a paso las posiciones perdidas hace más de un mes.

Esta noche y a primera hora de la mañana, un intenso bombardeo ha vuelto a afectar a la localidad de Sereda, en la provincia de Belgorod. En respuesta, nuestra artillería de cañones y cohetes golpeó las posiciones de las AFU.

En general, por supuesto, la siguiente batalla después de la batalla general por el Donbass será la operación Kharkiv-Sumsk. Sin la liberación de esta región y la destrucción de la agrupación enemiga de Kharkiv-Sumsk, no puede haber paz y tranquilidad en las regiones fronterizas de la Federación Rusa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> aún queda gentebcon 2 dedos de frente
> 
> *Margallo sobre la crisis con Argelia: "Acudir a la Unión Europea para quejarse es un error*”




No se si es un error o simplemente una prueba, y van ya n+1, de la irrelevancia de nuestro país ...


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cubren las posiciones de las AFU en las afueras de Artemivsk. El frente sigue acercándose a la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Tras los puertos de Berdyansk y Mariupol, el puerto de Kherson también ha reanudado su trabajo. Rusia está restableciendo rápidamente el funcionamiento de las infraestructuras de transporte y logística en los territorios liberados.
Esto tendrá sin duda un impacto positivo en la interacción económica entre los territorios liberados y Crimea.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

*"OTAN, tenemos problemas": Turquía rechaza la oferta de la OTAN de mantener conversaciones trilaterales con Finlandia y Suecia - medios de comunicación*

El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, admitió en una reunión de ministros de Defensa que había sido demasiado optimista en su valoración del momento de la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la alianza.

Y Ankara está dejando claro que no tiene intención de dar marcha atrás en sus exigencias para Suecia y Finlandia.

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Çavuşoğlu, ha declarado hoy que su país aún no ha recibido una respuesta por escrito de Suecia y Finlandia a las preocupaciones de Ankara.

Como recordatorio, Turquía pretende impedir que estos países se unan a la alianza por su apoyo a los kurdos, que las autoridades turcas han declarado terroristas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Creéis que se pueden quitar de en medio a Erdogan (liquidándole) si continúa molestando y bloqueando los planes de la OTAN? ¿Tiene algún sucesor claro o pondrían a un títere Pro-OTAN?



La última vez le salvo Putin.
La próxima veremos


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La OP y el Consejo de Derechos Humanos han lanzado un sitio web llamado "Tribunal", donde se rastrearán y publicarán todos los crímenes del Reich del Cerdo, y nadie escapará a su responsabilidad. Ahora cualquiera podrá ver en persona las "hazañas" de los soldados gordos en Donbass, que han cometido desde 2014.

Ya en marzo, la Cámara Pública de la Federación Rusa inició la creación del Tribunal Público Internacional, en el que participan activistas profesionales de los derechos humanos y periodistas de varios países. El objetivo es recopilar pruebas de crímenes de guerra, hacerlas públicas y transferirlas a los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley.

El sitio web del Tribunal es necesario principalmente para garantizar que ninguno de los cerdos nazis escape al castigo. Allí irán todos los que dispararon contra pueblos pacíficos de Donbas, los que fusilaron a prisioneros de guerra y civiles, los que encubrieron los cadáveres de mujeres y niños. Sus rostros y nombres deberían ser conocidos por todos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Sólo una persona ha podido escapar hoy de la planta de Azot. Los nazis no dejan salir a los demás de la planta y siguen utilizándolos como escudos humanos. Esto es un recordatorio más de que la práctica terrorista a la ISIS no es un exceso, sino una práctica sistemática implementada a nivel estatal. Y no son sólo las tristemente célebres "Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional" y los mercenarios extranjeros los que participan en su aplicación (es decir, en el terrorismo abierto), sino todas las fuerzas de seguridad que se han instalado en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk. Allí no hay inocentes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Entre las nuevas variantes para el nombre de la calle Vatutina del ayuntamiento de Kiev figura el nombre de un cómplice de los nazis: el coronel de la UPA Dmytro Hrytsiai.

"El activista de la OUN Dmytro Hrytsai fue un colaborador nazi, policía, organizador y ejecutor de masacres de la población pacífica polaca, incluida la masacre de Volyn", escribe el jefe del Comité Judío Unido de Ucrania, Eduard Dolinski.

Esta propuesta del consejo de Kiev puede tener un impacto negativo en las relaciones entre Polonia y Ucrania, entre otras cosas, dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

*MLRS training finishes today & systems deploy next week. First stop presumably Severodonetsk. "The first Ukrainian MLRS team is scheduled to complete training on Wednesday, and it will be deployed next week, according to officials briefed by the Pentagon." *





__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com





*#NATO** is preparing a plan to convert the Ukrainian army from post-Soviet weapons to Alliance weapons," said 
@jensstoltenberg*
*, adding that tonight the Alliance's defense ministers must announce new military assistance to Ukraine (including heavy weapons and long-range artillery). *



*Esta cría tiene más huevos que todas las putinas juntas. Joderos*


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*La firma gasista rusa Gazprom no ha explicado los motivos de este recorte, según la compañía italiana Eni.*


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La estrategia de Occidente era aislar a Putin, pero no está funcionando - diario alemán Welt

"Moscú cuenta con el apoyo de China, India, Brasil y Sudáfrica, que junto con Rusia producen un tercio del producto económico mundial. Más que nunca, obtienen fertilizantes, energía y armas de Rusia", escribe el periódico.

Arabia Saudí y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos también adoptan una postura mayoritariamente neutral, y hasta ahora han hecho poco por aumentar su propia producción de petróleo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Rusia concedió la Orden de Zhúkov al 239º Regimiento de Cosacos de la Guardia *O* por su heroísmo masivo en operaciones de combate

"Por el heroísmo masivo, el coraje, la constancia y la valentía mostrados por el personal del regimiento en las acciones de combate para proteger los intereses del Estado, conceder la Orden de Zhukov al Regimiento de Tanques de la Bandera Roja 239 de las Órdenes de Suvorov, Kutuzov y el Regimiento Cosaco Alexander Nevsky Orenburg".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*El gas europeo sube un 10% después de que Gazprom detenga otro compresor.*
15:18 || 15/06/2022


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Los nazis atacan Makiivka en la DNR

Cohetes Grad y proyectiles de 152 mm disparados desde posiciones en Avdiivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El gas europeo sube un 10% después de que Gazprom detenga otro compresor.*
> 15:18 || 15/06/2022



Rusia sube y baja el precio del gas a su antojo .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

*"Gazprom ha anunciado que el suministro de gas a Europa se reducirá de 100 millones de metros cúbicos a 67 mañana. El motivo oficial es el incumplimiento de las obligaciones de reparación por parte de Siemens." *Mañana será un día caliente en el mercado del gas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Recomiendo mandarlo a la nevera. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un CM sumergido en el foro para crear división y polémicas. Al final consigue que se diluya lo importante del debate y que los foristas nos enemistemos discutiendo temas diferentes a la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Me he dado cuenta al tenerlo un tiempo en la nevera y volverlo a sacar. Sus mensajes crean mal rollo entre nosotros y no se atiene a razones, ergo... CM de libro. Fíjese en su fecha de ingreso en el foro: febrero del 22, comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania.
> Yo lo he vuelto a congelar, es lo más sano (al menos para mi)



Es de los sibilinos, hay gente confundida que cree que es florero. Si se les deja se hacen pasar por lo que no son y hacen mucho daño desinformando.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

*Harpoon para Ucrania. Adiós, flota rusa del Mar Negro*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

¡Importante!

O estoy un poco empanao ahora mismo, y no es descartable, o *Rusia va a empezar a parar las turbinas con componentes de Siemens según vaya incumpliendo los mantenimientos programados.*

Si antes de ayer el NS1 pasó de los 167 millones de metros cúbicos habituales a 100, esta madrugada pasa a ser de hasta 67 millones de metros cúbicos, un mínimo del 60% de pérdida diaria.

Detrás de esto está Canadá, por cierto.


Ahí os dejo el comunicado por si finalmente estoy en la parra.




__


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

El enano genocida pataleando porque la OTAN le va a dar con to lo gordo, jajaja. Y encima reconociendo que SIN LA TECNOLOGÍA OCCIDENTAL SE QUEDAN EN LA EDAD DE PIEDRA Y NO PUEDEN NI MANDAR EL GAS POR UNA PUTA TUBERÍA. Acojonante lo de los orcos.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Estas vienen del mundo al revés de Stranger Things y han perdido el sentido de la orientación.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Genial cartel del Ministerio de Defensa









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Don Pascual (15 Jun 2022)

Con dos cojones. !!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

*SE ACABARON LAS TONTERÍAS. LA OTAN VA CON TODO CONTRA LOS ORCOS, CON DOS COJONES:*


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> raciones de combate
> 
> todo sea dicho que estos cocineros no tienen puta idea. Batallas sí sabría como alimentar acordemente a todo un regimiento de bravos soldados rusos.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que espero que sea propaganda y no les hagan comer con manteles blancos y flores en las mesas. 

Es muy raro y los soldados tienen cara de "pero que cojones" jajajaja


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Estas vienen del mundo al revés de Stranger Things y han perdido el sentido de la orientación.




Como su desorientación les haga regresar a la Madre Patria tiene asegurada una temporadita en Siberia para ver si se les despeja la mente.


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Con dos cojones. !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Desde el pisoton del caballo no están asegurados los dos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El enano genocida pataleando porque la OTAN le va a dar con to lo gordo, jajaja. Y encima reconociendo que *SIN LA TECNOLOGÍA OCCIDENTAL SE QUEDAN EN LA EDAD DE PIEDRA Y NO PUEDEN NI MANDAR EL GAS POR UNA PUTA TUBERÍA.* Acojonante lo de los orcos.



El mundo es un poquito más complicado de lo que parece en esa sencilla cabeza tuya.

Si Siemens, por hablar de la misma empresa, decidiera que suspende mantenimientos en España, Francia, Japón o donde coño sea, dicho país tendría los mismos problemas de seguridad que tendrá ahora Rusia. 

Si hasta montó cosas en el programa nuclear iraní, que por cierto, dejó el primer caso documentado de virus informático con target industrial de la historia. 


Los realmente jodidos con esto son los alemanes, también le hace daño a la propia Siemens (que está obligada a incumplir sus contratos con Gazprom), y por supuesto, a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

*Batalla por Sloviansk: Situación a las 15.00 horas del 15 de junio de 2022*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se han establecido en Bogorodichnoye. Las zonas forestales en la frontera de las regiones de Kharkiv y Donetsk, a lo largo de la carretera M03, han sido despejadas, Dolyna está ocupada y se está combatiendo en Krasnopolye.

▪ En Mirny, en las afueras del noroeste de Slovyansk, hay un puesto de mando del 15º regimiento de la Guardia Nacional, encargado de preparar las líneas defensivas en el camino de la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas.

Unidades del 14º destacamento de las AFU están defendiendo en la carretera M03 cerca de Krestischa, así como cerca de Novonikolayevka.

▪ Se están redistribuyendo fuerzas adicionales desde Kiev a Oleksandrivka, cerca de Slovyansk, para mejorar las capacidades de combate de la 241ª Brigada de Defensa Tetra.

▪ Otro refuerzo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se ha trasladado a Kramatorsk por ferrocarril.

▪El sistema de defensa antimisiles Tochka-U opera desde el distrito de Horohoe, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, en torno a Barvenkovo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jun 2022)

Europa se da de bruces con los anglos y sus acuerdos que no cumplen, veremos como acaba, por ahora a los tribunales pero eso seguro que no arreglara nada o UK hará lo que quiera.









EU takes legal action against UK for breaching Northern Ireland agreement


The European Commission launched new legal action against Britain on Wednesday, accusing London of threatening peace in Northern Ireland by trying to overhaul the post-Brexit trade deal.“The UK




thethreadtimes.com


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Cuando ahora se oyen voces desde Occidente sobre la necesidad de negociar, se trata simplemente de una tapadera para organizar al menos una pausa operativa temporal para que las AFU puedan tener un respiro y la OTAN pueda organizar un rearme intensivo de las AFU para reanudar las operaciones de combate. Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con unas negociaciones que no resuelven fundamentalmente el problema ucraniano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y el @clapham5 parece un tipo formado, pero en cuestiones de leyenda negra resulta ser un cretino, al estilo de @raptors , es asombroso el papel que la masonería ha jugado en toda Hispanoamérica, les han manipulado y mentido a unos niveles que da asco tratar con ellos.



Un saludo cordial al camarada @raptors y al camarada @Raider 
Un post corto porque el clapham no quiere humillar al camarada @chemarin que no sera cretino pero si un sonso
ops sorry ...que zonzo se escribe con " Z "
En primer lugar el clapham quiere aclarar que no tiene nada en contra de la madre patria . al contrario
Lo que pasa es que la mayoria de la gente , sobretodo los ibericos , no tienen ni paj%$#@ra idea que que con%$#&o es Espana y claro , si alguien critica su concepto personal entonces el clapham es cretino , abducido por la masoneria , etc 
Explicate clapham...que cataj^%$#o es eso de " concepto personal " ? 
Bueno ...cada uno tiene una idea personal de lo que significa " criticar " ( o " defender " ) a Espana .
Si el clapham dijera que es franquista y monarquico estaria atacando a Espana ( segun los comunistas la monarquia y la dictadura han sido nefastas ) Si el clapham dijera que es republicano , seria lo contrario ( porque SM el rey es garantia de unidad territorial )
Fue la conquista de America una " INVASION " o fue una " LIBERACION " ? seguid leyendo
Para algunos la Guerra en Ucrania es una Invasion , porque Ucrania es un estado soberano de iure .
Pero para otros es una liberacion porque Ucrania es un territorio " historico " ruso de facto . Entonces ...Quien tiene la razon ?
Fue el Descubrimiento de America realmente un " Descubrimiento " ? Desde el punto de vista de un europeo , si . Pero desde el punto de vista de un nativo americano evidentemente no , los nativos ya sabian que America existia porque vivian en ella .
La moneda tiene dos caras y los europeos solo ven una , la que les interesa ver .
En cuanto al legado espanol el clapham es claro .
El legado espanol , en realidad fue un legado multicultural ( basicamente romano ) porque fueron los romanos los que llevaron a Espana :
el acueducto, el alcantarillado, las carreteras, la irrigacion, la educacion, la sanidad, el vino, los banos publicos, la ley del orden, el derecho romano , el latin ( que luego derivo en gallego , castellano , catalan ) y estos los llevaron a America .
Se puede decir que Espana fue " mensajera " de otras culturas ( asimiladas ) pero no propias
El caballo , llevado por los espanoles a America en 1493 llego a la peninsula iberica desde el Norte de Africa ( legado bereber )
El vino , la vid , vinagre llevado por los espanoles a America a principios del siglo XVI llego a la peninsula por los fenicios ( legado fenicio )
La rueda fue un invento mesopotamico de hace 5000 anos . ( Legado mesopotamico )
El cerdo ( legado celta ) , la imprenta ( inventada por Gutenberg en 1453 , ( legado aleman ) ,
El hierro y la metalurgia aparecieron en Iberia en 1000 aC ( legado celta o griego - fenicio )
Las armas de fuego fueron introducidas en Iberia por los arabes ( legado arabe )
Las Universidades , fundadas por Espana en America , fueron un invento espanol ? PUES NO
La primera Universidad del mundo fue La Universidad de Al Qarawiyyin en Fez
Palencia tuvo la 4ta Universidad europea tras Bologna , Oxford y Cambridge . ( demosle un ZANK al rey Alfonso VIII de Castilla )
La navegacion interoceanica ( y por tanto la conquista de America ) no habria sido posible sin intrumentosde navegacion como la Ballestilla ( inventada por un judio de Provenza Levi Ben Gerson ( legado judio )
la brujula y el astrolabio ( introducidos en Iberia por los arables ( legado arabe ) .
Sin el legado romano , fenicio , celta , bereber , musulman , judio en Espana , Espana no seria lo que fue cuando descubrio y conquisto America
Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  Y que tiene que ver este post con Ucrania ?
PUES MUCHO . Si se acepta que Espana es una Nacion con " personalidad nacional propia " ( resultado de la fusion y simbiosis de territorios , culturas , civilizaciones , acuerdos politicos , tratados internacionales etc ) entonces su legado tambien tiene " personalidad nacional propia "
En ese caso SI seria correcto hablar de " legado espanol " .
Pero si esto es asi entonces Ucrania tambien seria una Nacion con " personalidad nacional propia " ( porque Ucrania , al igual que Espana es el resultado de la fusion y simbiosis de territorios ((( polacos , rusos , lituanos , rumanos ))),
culturas , acuerdos politicos , tratados internacionales ) .
Ucrania , segun el razonamiento de los que critican al clapham , seria tambien una Nacion
Si aceptamos que el legado romano , celta , judio , musulman fueron sustituidos por el legado espanol ( con personalidad nacional propia ) entonces se tendria que aceptar que el legado ruso y polaco tambien han sido sustituidos por el legado ucraniano
( que tambien tiene personalidad propia )

AZUL ( Polonia )+ AMARILLO ( Rusia ) = VERDE ( Ucrania )

En ese caso la anexion de Crimea y la ocupacion de territorios de Ucrania por parte de Rusia seria claramente ilegitima
Porque Rusia ( amarillo ) no tendria derecho a reclamar territorios ucranianos ( verdes )

Pero como el clapham no cree que Ucrania sea una nacion con " personalidad nacional propia " ( verde )
porque cree que los legados historicos prevalecen ( los colores no se mezclan )
entonces considera legitimo el derecho de Rusia se conquistar y anexionarse los territorios historicos rusos de Ucrania ( la parte amarilla )

Por todo ello , Su Senoria , solicito para mi cliente : Clapham Perez Rosembloom la absolucion y su liberacion inmendiata de la mazmorra donde se encuentra injustamente recluido y el pago de una indemnizacion en ZANKS y / u ORO


----------



## Bartleby (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Un impacto directo de un proyectil ucraniano en el techo de la maternidad del Hospital Vishnev en Donetsk. Hospital Vishnevsky en Donetsk como resultado de los bombardeos en la ciudad el 13 de junio de 2022.

La losa de hormigón del suelo quedó destruida.

En el horizonte se puede ver el humo de los bombardeos de hoy desde el distrito VFU Kievskiy de Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> El enano genocida pataleando porque la OTAN le va a dar con to lo gordo, jajaja. Y encima reconociendo que SIN LA TECNOLOGÍA OCCIDENTAL SE QUEDAN EN LA EDAD DE PIEDRA Y NO PUEDEN NI MANDAR EL GAS POR UNA PUTA TUBERÍA. Acojonante lo de los orcos.



cual tecnologia tontolaba? la de las piezas que vienen de rusia para fabricar tanques de eeuu y demas paises nenazas?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

OT 


Pakistán se va a marcar un Sri Lanka antes de que finalice el verano.
Por lo que voy sabiendo, si no lo salva nadie, será un colapso energético y social en toda regla.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La última vez le salvo Putin.
> La próxima veremos



nunca me ha gustado ese movimiento, el monje sabrá, es como tener una serpiente en tu casa. Lo llaman intereses geoestratégicos, ahi se quedó


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Jun 2022)

*Tercera Guerra Mundial: una transición entre el nuevo orden mundial y la caída del anterior*


*Racismo y Genocidio: El Regreso del Nazismo en Europa*
La guerra en Ucrania lleva ocho años. Desde el golpe de Estado de 2014 organizado por la CIA con milicias nazis para derrocar al gobierno democráticamente electo, Ucrania está en una guerra de exterminio contra los ucranianos ruso-parlantes.

El imperio estadounidense y la OTAN desde el 2014 vienen sosteniendo financiera y militarmente a los nazis ucranianos con el objetivo de provocar a Rusia en un conflicto armado en Ucrania y que los nazis hagan una “guerra por procuración” (“Proxy War”) para desgastar a Rusia y hacerla implosionar como ocurrió con la Unión Soviética en los años 80 del siglo pasado.

Logrado el golpe de Estado del 2014, estas milicias nazis entraron oficialmente al ejército y a la inteligencia del Estado ucraniano comenzando el genocidio contra ucranianos ruso-parlantes de origen eslavo. Existen más de 30 batallones nazis en el ejército ucraniano y son los que están en primera línea en la guerra de exterminio contra ucranianos de cultura y lengua diferente. Las torturas y crímenes que realizan contra civiles ucranianos son tan horribles que mejor no describirlas en este espacio.

En la ideología racial nazi ucraniana, que repite la de sus abuelos nazis alemanes y ucranianos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los eslavos son razas inferiores para exterminar, mientras que los ucranianos del lado occidental de Ucrania son considerados de razas superiores de origen escandinavo. Esta teoría racista no tiene ningún fundamento científico, pero informa la política del ejército ucraniano controlado por los nuevos nazis del siglo XXI. Más de 15.000 personas ruso-parlantes han sido asesinadas en los últimos 8 años en la región del Donbass al este de Ucrania. De ahí que estas poblaciones se hayan independizado de Ucrania y se hayan creando dos Estados republicanos gracias a la lucha de las milicias populares antifascistas del Donbass. Los medios de desinformación masiva de Occidente han estado calladitos, ocultando esta guerra de exterminio de 8 años para encubrir ante la opinión pública internacional el hecho de que Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea y la OTAN estén apoyando nazis en Ucrania.

Esta política de organizar y promover grupos terroristas para derrocar gobiernos y provocar guerras no es nueva. Esta película ya la vimos con los mercenarios “yihadistas” organizados por la CIA en las guerras del Medio Oriente, los cuales terminaron por regarse como un cáncer por toda la región. Lo que es nuevo es que Estados Unidos y la OTAN hagan lo mismo en territorio europeo, pero ahora con nuevos “yihadistas” de ideología nazista. Como los primeros, los segundos reciben voluntarios internacionales de todas partes del mundo. Grupos supremacistas blancos de los diversos imperios occidentales han estado yendo a combatir en Ucrania haciéndolo su centro de entrenamiento militar internacional desde hace 8 años. La guerra de exterminio que llevan contra los ucranianos ruso-parlantes es el campo de entrenamiento militar para el nuevo terrorismo “yihadista” nazi. El discurso de los nuevos nazis es que en Ucrania se está llevando a cabo la gran batalla por la supervivencia y supremacía de la raza blanca y la “civilización occidental”.

Todas las armas y recursos financieros que envían los gobiernos europeos para sostener al ejército fascista ucraniano no hacen más que fortalecer las redes nazis internacionales. Armas enviadas a Ucrania ya han aparecido en ciudades europeas como Paris, Londres, Rotterdam, etc. El contrabando de armas desde Ucrania y el fortalecimiento del fascismo en toda Europa constituye un problema de seguridad para todos los pueblos europeos. El sostener nazis en Ucrania para hacer una “guerra por procuración” contra Rusia va a tener consecuencias nefastas en toda Europa como efecto “boomerang” de estas políticas imperiales estadounidenses con la activa participación de la Unión Europea. Las extremas derechas europeas se están fortaleciendo electoralmente en toda la región.

Leer más.


----------



## magufone (15 Jun 2022)

no cabe un tonto/a/e mas...
Esta sociedad es infantil hasta la nausea


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Zelenskyy tendrá que negociar con Rusia: las declaraciones de Macron han enfadado a los ucranianos

El presidente francés dijo que repetía a Zelensky: los europeos comparten un continente, Rusia fue, es y será parte de él, es una potencia fuerte.

Macron añadió que Zelensky aún tendría que negociar la paz con Moscú. "En algún momento el presidente ucraniano tendrá que negociar con Rusia", dijo, dirigiéndose a los militares en una base de la OTAN en Rumanía.

Las declaraciones de Macron enfurecieron a los ucranianos, a quienes se les dijo sin rodeos que Rusia era una potencia fuerte y que no podía ser derrotada y que tendría que negociar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jun 2022)

Cuando veo la tele normalmente cambio de canal cuando esta la secta, pero hoy no tenia el mando en la mano de modo que vi la mesa de contertulios del mediodía, y salió el tal Yago el cual finalizo su intervención preguntando al resto de contertulios, mas expertos que él en temas económicos, cual era el papel real de Ucrania en la economía de Europa....que casualidad ahí metieron la publicidad y no respondieron el pobre muchacho.

Me pregunto si el tal Yago llego a esa interrogante ahora o se lo preguntaba de antes....Se preguntaran el resto de Otanistas lo mismo? A mi me dio la sensación que los otanistas empiezan a resquebrajar su discurso al ver que el costo no merece la pena. 

No pueden engañar a tantos tanto tiempo.


----------



## frangelico (15 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> 
> 
> Pakistán se va a marcar un Sri Lanka antes de que finalice el verano.
> Por lo que voy sabiendo, si no lo salva nadie, será un colapso energético y social en toda regla.



Es un país complicado. Su propia situación geográfica les obliga a jugar a dos bandas con China y USA. Exportan arroz pero importan trigo y fertilizantes, es una bomba demográfica con toda la población, inmensa, en la vega del Indo y el Baluchistán que China necesita está vacío.

Esto ya lo habíamos hablado más veces, los paises pobres de hoy consumen bastante más energía ppr cabeza y por unidad de PIB que los ahora ricos cuando estaban, hace décadas, al mismo nivel de renta real. Eso les hace muy vulnerables a un shock energético, que daría lugar al caos social.


----------



## Snowball (15 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenskyy tendrá que negociar con Rusia: las declaraciones de Macron han enfadado a los ucranianos
> 
> El presidente francés dijo que repetía a Zelensky: los europeos comparten un continente, Rusia fue, es y será parte de él, es una potencia fuerte.
> 
> ...



Quien lo iba a imaginar...

En fin que en occidente se creen su propia propaganda...hasta que es demasiado tarde


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jun 2022)

NATO runs into multipolar world order - Indian Punchline

*La OTAN se topa con un orden mundial multipolar*




Conferencia de prensa conjunta del secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg (izquierda), y la primera ministra de Suecia, Magdalena Andersson (derecha), 13 de junio de 2022
Los alemanes dicen que el momento de la verdad para la mayoría de los niños llega al final del cuarto grado, cuando la educación primaria termina en _Grundschule_ . Según ese cálculo, la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) a los 73 años está en “segunda puerilidad y mero olvido / Sin dientes, sin ojos, sin gusto, sin todo”, tomando prestado del famoso soliloquio de Jaques en Como gustéis de Shakespeare. 
Ciertamente, la "gran voz varonil" del secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, fue bastante silenciada cuando admitió públicamente el lunes que las candidaturas de Suecia y Finlandia para ingresar en la OTAN podrían no resolverse a tiempo para la cumbre de la alianza a finales de este mes en Madrid, debido a La objeción de Turquía.

Hablando en una conferencia de prensa con la primera ministra sueca Magdalena Andersson en Estocolmo, Stoltenberg respondió: “La cumbre de Madrid nunca fue una fecha límite, pero al mismo tiempo, estamos trabajando para encontrar la solución lo antes posible. Pero cuando hay muchos países o varios países involucrados, no hay forma de decir exactamente cuándo estos países podrán ponerse de acuerdo”. 
Esta es una retractación masiva de su tono optimista el 18 de mayo cuando Stoltenberg elogió la presentación formal de la solicitud de membresía por parte de Suecia y Finlandia ese día como un "momento histórico que nosotros (la OTAN) debemos aprovechar". 
Un sonriente Stoltenberg dijo mientras estaba de pie junto a los embajadores de Finlandia y Suecia ante la OTAN: "Este es un buen día en un momento crítico para nuestra seguridad". De hecho, el contexto era verdaderamente dramático: Rusia había exigido en diciembre la garantía legal de que la OTAN dejaría de expandirse hacia sus fronteras, a lo que la alianza simplemente ignoró. Stoltenburg estaba anunciando desafiante otra expansión de la OTAN. 

Stoltenberg estaba turboalimentado, por así decirlo, ya que contaba con la espalda del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden quien, flanqueado por la primera ministra sueca Magdalena Andersson y el presidente finlandés Sauli Niinisto, en el Rose Garden de la Casa Blanca el mismo día 18 de mayo, también anunció que los dos países nórdicos tenían el "respaldo completo, total y completo" de los EE. UU. para su solicitud de ingreso en la OTAN. 

Biden dijo que estaba enviando documentos al Congreso el mismo día para facilitar la ratificación de sus ofertas y proclamó: “Finlandia y Suecia fortalecen a la OTAN. Y una OTAN fuerte y unida es la base de la seguridad de Estados Unidos”. La verdad es que la fiesta estuvo genial. 
Pero ni Biden ni Stoltenberg anticiparon que un gusano en la manzana estropearía la fiesta. No prestaron la debida atención a que una semana antes, incluso cuando surgían noticias sobre otra expansión de la OTAN, el presidente turco, Recep Erdogan, emitió una nota ligeramente disidente: "Estamos siguiendo los acontecimientos relacionados con Suecia y Finlandia, pero no somos de una opinión favorable". opinión." 

Desde entonces, Erdogan explicó su oposición citando el descarado apoyo de Suecia y otros países escandinavos a los militantes kurdos y otros a quienes Turquía considera terroristas. Agregó que no quería repetir el “error” pasado de Turquía cuando acordó readmitir a Grecia en el ala militar de la OTAN en 1980 y, posteriormente, la alianza permitió que Grecia “tomara una actitud contra Turquía” con el respaldo de la OTAN.
Erdogan no dijo que bloquearía cualquier intento de adhesión de las dos naciones nórdicas, pero su insinuación fue lo suficientemente ominosa, considerando que la OTAN debe tomar todas las decisiones por consenso. El secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca simplemente señaló que Washington estaba “trabajando para aclarar la posición de Turquía”. El secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, tenía previsto reunirse con sus homólogos de la OTAN, incluido el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Turquía, ese fin de semana en Alemania.

Posiblemente, la Casa Blanca, que está acostumbrada a tomar todas las decisiones importantes y la mayoría de las decisiones menores en nombre de la alianza, subestimó que Erdogan estaba teniendo otra rabieta y que un masaje de ego lo tranquilizaría. Así, los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de Suecia y Finlandia volaron a Ankara en un viaje simbólico. 

Pero para entonces, Erdogan había pensado y Turquía tenía demandas específicas que hacer sobre la repatriación de activistas kurdos militantes que disfrutaban de libertad en los países escandinavos. Erdogan probablemente sabía que estos eran altos para cumplir. Turquía había realizado 10 solicitudes de extradición a Finlandia entre 2019 y 2022 y Helsinki accedió a solo dos. En cuanto a Suecia, su gobierno requiere el apoyo de los legisladores kurdos para mantenerse en el poder y el acuerdo que los socialdemócratas gobernantes en Estocolmo alcanzaron con los parlamentarios kurdos en noviembre pasado incluía una promesa pública a tal efecto. 

Claramente, Washington y Bruselas (y Estocolmo y Helsinki) estaban desconcertados. En el cálculo de Erdogan, la OTAN o los EE. UU. no pueden permitirse un enfrentamiento con Turquía, no solo por las bases insustituibles de la alianza en Turquía, sino también por el control de Turquía del acceso al Mar Negro bajo la Convención de Montreaux sobre el Régimen de los Estrechos. (1936). Además, Erdogan calcula que este es un buen momento para limpiar las bases de los grupos militantes kurdos (afiliados al PKK) en el norte de Siria a lo largo de las regiones fronterizas.
En pocas palabras, Turquía está aprovechando su condición de "estado oscilante" en el entorno multipolar actual al planificar una nueva operación en el norte de Siria, donde las facciones kurdas respaldadas por Washington y Moscú se habían opuesto previamente a los objetivos de Ankara. 
El 30 de mayo, en una llamada con Ibrahim Kalin, portavoz y asesor principal de Erdogan, el asesor de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., Jake Sullivan, instó a que “Turquía mantenga conversaciones directas con Suecia y Finlandia para resolver las preocupaciones sobre sus solicitudes de membresía en la OTAN, que EE. UU. apoya firmemente”. y al mismo tiempo también “reiteró la importancia de abstenerse de una escalada en Siria para preservar las líneas de alto el fuego existentes y evitar una mayor desestabilización”. 

Sin embargo, según la lectura turca, Kalin retrocedió, señalando que "los países que buscan convertirse en miembros de la OTAN deben adoptar los valores y principios de la Alianza sobre seguridad y lucha contra el terrorismo", y que Suecia y Finlandia "tienen que tomar medidas concretas". pasos con respecto a las organizaciones terroristas que amenazan la seguridad nacional de Turquía”.
En cuanto a la operación planificada en el norte de Siria, Kalin dijo que “la organización terrorista PKK/PYD/YPG seguía representando una amenaza para la seguridad nacional de Turquía y la integridad territorial de Siria” y Turquía “mantendría con determinación su lucha contra todas las organizaciones terroristas”. 

Mientras tanto, Erdogan ha mantenido conversaciones frecuentes con el presidente Putin sobre una variedad de temas relacionados con Ucrania y la cooperación bilateral turco-rusa y es totalmente concebible que la oferta de la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia figurara. Turquía se ha negado a sancionar a Rusia e incluso permite que el sistema de pago Mir pase por alto a SWIFT. Todos los proyectos rusos en Turquía están en curso, incluida la planta de energía nuclear de $ 20 mil millones en Akkuyu, que se espera que genere alrededor del 10% de la electricidad de Turquía. 
Recientemente, Turquía y Rusia comenzaron a trabajar en la exportación de cereales desde Ucrania, socavando los planes occidentales de obligar a Rusia a levantar el bloqueo marítimo de los puertos ucranianos en el Mar Negro. El canciller Sergey Lavrov viajó a Turquía en su avión para discutir el asunto. Erdogan planea hablar con Putin la próxima semana sobre la creación de un “corredor de granos” desde el Mar Negro . 

Por otro lado, Erdogan ha comenzado a criticar abiertamente las políticas occidentales en Ucrania y está tratando de consolidar su papel como mediador en las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas. Es imposible expulsar a Turquía de la OTAN y Moscú ve ventajas en ello. Erdogan sigue siendo el político más popular en Turquía. Obviamente, no tiene motivos para tener miedo de hablar en igualdad de condiciones con Biden o Stoltenberg.
El 13 de junio, Erdogan reiteró que Turquía no comprometerá la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia. Y Stoltenberg finalmente tuvo que admitir públicamente que la OTAN, mientras prometía a Finlandia y Suecia una entrada rápida en la alianza, no esperaba una posición tan dura por parte de Turquía.

Es en este contexto de duro enfrentamiento con el orden mundial multipolar emergente que hoy y mañana se celebrarán dos reuniones consecutivas en Bruselas, el llamado formato Ramstein, presidido por el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, y el Reunión de jefes de defensa de la OTAN. La elección que tiene ante sí la OTAN es aumentar o no los suministros de armamento pesado a Kiev. 
En particular, hay una propuesta estadounidense pendiente para establecer una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Ucrania occidental con la ayuda de las fuerzas aéreas de la OTAN que podría utilizarse para suministros a gran escala de la UE y los EE. UU. La idea ha estado en el limbo debido al riesgo percibido de un conflicto directo con Rusia. Pero Estados Unidos no puede permitirse que la OTAN se vuelva ineficaz.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)

El FMI va en serio cuando plantea 'quitas' a los ahorradores, otra cosa es lo que hagan los Gobiernos


El nivel de deuda pública en insostenible en varios países, entre ellos España, lo que lleva a políticos y economistaa a plantear 'o quita o condonaci...




www.google.com


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

Grupo O, dirección Slavyansk


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Mercenarios estadounidenses capturados por los rusos

El Grupo de Trabajo Baguette declaró:

"Hace una semana nuestro equipo se encontró rodeado en medio de una ofensiva rusa. Bama y Haight, dos de nuestros hermanos americanos, fueron capturados. No hemos vuelto a saber de ellos. La información fue confirmada por los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos", dice el comunicado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (15 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha ingresando más por venta de hidrocarburos al día durante el mes de mayo de 2022, que durante el mismo mes en 2021

*De este modo, a pesar de la reducción de los volúmenes en mayo, Rusia logró ingresos diarios de 883 millones de euros, por debajo del promedio de 1.100 millones entre enero y febrero, pero muy por encima de los 633 millones al día ingresados en mayo de 2021.*

fuente: eldiario.es


----------



## El_Suave (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Algo curioso en este conflicto, es el nombre de esa empresa de mercenarios 'Wagner'. Apoya a los rusos, pero ha tomado el nombre del compositor más escuchado por cualquiera que se incline por la ideología nazi... y tenga algo de cultura.
> 
> Interesante lo que dicen de ellos es la wikipedia. Al parecer su presunto fundador, Dmitri Valérievich Utkin, la nombró así por ser su nombre en clave. Ahora bien ¿es solo por que le gustaba la música de Wagner, o por que realmente es filo-nazi tal como apunta wiki? en fin, no lo sé. A mi hay piezas de Wagner que me encantan, y de nazi tengo lo que de marciano, así que todo queda en mera especulación, al menos para mi.
> 
> ...



Tan simple como _marketing _además de probable pecado de sextacolumnismo por parte de sus promotores iniciales_._

Los rusos en este y otros temas simplemente decidieron imiktar a los americanos y su emporio del _marketing _hollywoodense. ¿Qué pintaba la "Cabalgata de las Walkirias" en Vietnam?.

¿Y un director italiano con un protagonista asturiano, o gallego, no se aclaran, en la película más icónica sobre dicha guerra?.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Seis civiles resultaron heridos como consecuencia del bombardeo de Stakhanov con MLRS. Más de 10 casas y edificios resultaron dañados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

la morenita no tendrá un filtro de estos que están tan de moda ahora?


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *"Esperamos con ansias el próximo paquete de sanciones europeas y las grandes decisiones de sanciones del abuelo Joe, sobre las cuales los autores de estas mismas sanciones inmediatamente comenzarán a idear esquemas de elusión"*
> 
> Dmitry Medvedev
> 
> ...




Da la impresión de que esta acería de Alchevsk ha quedado prácticamente intacta. Eso es bueno


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mercenarios estadounidenses capturados por los rusos
> 
> El Grupo de Trabajo Baguette declaró:
> 
> ...



Lo de hermano ameicano me recuerda a esto, sin perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jódete lacayo, esos dos están acabados, no tienen materias primas, no tienen dinero, solo papeles de colores fotocopiados, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.



Un post corto porque el clapham esta exhultante ....
Resulta que el clapham personalidad III le ha dicho que hay un 50/50 posibilidades de que sea liberado de la mazmorra por su antiespanolismo. Que no es cierto , hoyga , el clapham tiene una foto de SM la reina encima de la mesita de noche ...
Pero ha leido este post y se ha quedado horrorizado .
El camarada @ZHU DE sabe que le aprecia porque un mundo sin China seria un mundo mas caro , pero el punto es el siguiente
Dice el camarada que China dominara el mundo .
Y el clapham pregunta como lo lograra si la riqueza de China son 3.5 trillones de papeles de colores fotocopiados
Si China tuviera reservas de oro , materias primas y energia pues si ...dominaria al mundo , pero es que China carece de ellas .
La " riqueza " de China son 3.5 trillones de papeles de colores que cada dia valen menos gracias a ...Rusia
Para mas INRI , el PIB de China , o sea , el crecimiento economico de China depende de que Occidente le compre sus productos .
Si Occidente se arruina no podra seguir comprando MADE IN CHINA , entonces China se va a la merde
Pero hay mas . Si el euro baja , porque Europa se va a la merde , Europa disminuiria las importaciones MADE IN CHINA
Si no las reduce , tendra que imprimir mas papeles de colores , depreciando el valor de las reservas de China .
Occidente esta monetizando deuda y esta jodiendo a China viva ...
El clapham sospecha que Alemania y Rusia han pactado matar al dolar R.I.P. aunque el euro tenga que morir ...
Y provocar un reseat . La "riqueza " fiat se evaporara ...dejando a China en la cuneta .
En lo que si el clapham esta de acuerdo es que el mundo sera comunista , pero tranquilos ...hasta el siglo XXIII habra plusvalia , explotacion del hombre por el hombre , contabilidad bulgara , propiedad privada y sexo anal


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un saludo cordial al camarada @raptors y al camarada @Raider
> Un post corto porque el clapham no quiere humillar al camarada @chemarin que no sera cretino pero si un sonso
> ops sorry ...que zonzo se escribe con " Z "
> En primer lugar el clapham quiere aclarar que no tiene nada en contra de la madre patria . al contrario
> ...



Menudo cacao macho...vas demasiado lejos.

La cultura española está bien definida, eso no quita que no queden otras culturas dentro de España, que son también parte del acerbo cultural español. De lo contrario estaríamos dando la razón a los separatistas, que mas que amar lo suyo...odian aquello que no son capaces de comprender.

Lo que dices no tiene sentido, lo que ahora es ruso, en otro tiempo fue de otros pueblos distintos con otras lenguas que no eran el ruso actual...todo cambia, nada prevalece, eso es cierto...pero si hay culturas homogéneas, y una de ellas es la española.

Y como que los colores no se mezclan??? Se mezclan para dar lugar a otro tipo de materia, o de cultura, o de sustancia...o de ser humano!!!


Seríamos los españoles iguales sin el aporte ibero...o sin el aporte celta...o sin el aporte visigodo???

No, no lo seríamos...claro que las cosas evolucionan mezclándose y combinándose para dar lugar a otro espécimen, a otro modo de pensar, a otra cultura, a otra forma de ser y de existir.

Eres demasiado maniqueo Clapham...sin acritud. Debe ser tu parte judía...tu eres un buen ejemplo de mezcla. Existes, tienes tu originalidad, y no hay otro como tu...de la mezcla de tus ancestros ha surgido ALGO DISTINTO Y UNICO.

La maravilla de la creación.

Y ahora...Rusia tiene todo el derecho a su seguridad, y a la seguridad de sus rusos...vivan estos donde les de la gana.

Pensar lo contrario...es no estar en la real politik.

Anda que si matasen a los rusos de Letonia, no harían lo mismo...POR SUPUESTO QUE LO HARÍAN...sería propio de zotes pensar lo contrario.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta exhultante ....
> Resulta que el clapham personalidad III le ha dicho que hay un 50/50 posibilidades de que sea liberado de la mazmorra por su antiespanolismo. Que no es cierto , hoyga , el clapham tiene una foto de SM la reina encima de la mesita de noche ...
> Pero ha leido este post y se ha quedado horrorizado .
> El camarada @ZHU DE sabe que le aprecio porque un mundo sin China seria un mundo mas caro , pero el punto es el siguiente
> ...



Tiene a Rusia para eso...no tiene un "plan sin plan" como el perro anglosionista… TIENE UN BUEN PLAN.

Y lo sabe...


----------



## workforfood (15 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Quien lo iba a imaginar...
> 
> En fin que en occidente se creen su propia propaganda...hasta que es demasiado tarde



Ucrania está dirigida por una camarilla que está aúpada por los que montaron el Euromaidán la CIA es decir Estados Unidos esa gente le importa un huevo primero su país y segundo sus ciudadanos, lo único que saben que cuanto más dura la guerra más dinero les ingresará la CIA en paraísos fiscales, por eso no quieren saber nada de negociar. Francia y Alemania saben perfectamente quién es Zelenski y porque le han concedido la ciudadanía británica. Vamos solo los mongolos proOTan no se enteran. Ahora el pueblo ucra retrasado total para obedecer a la mierda de su gobierno y parlamento.


----------



## Burbruxista (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al ver esta imagen me ha recordado que de toda la excelente información que posteais en este hilo estoy sacando una conclusión, no sé si cierta o no, de que en Ucrania existe un cierto sesgo de opinión política respecto al nacionalismo según edades.

Parece haber más apoyo a Rusia entre la gente con bastante edad, y más apoyo nacionalista ucraniano entre gente bastante joven. Ya en edades medias habría menos sesgo. 

Lo mismo me lo estoy inventando en base a los pocos casos que aparecen, no sé si alguien puede corroborar esto.


----------



## workforfood (15 Jun 2022)

Ucrania están al nivel de Moldavia porque su país es corrupción total, los oligarcas Ucranianos dejan en mantillas a los oligarcas rusos. Imaginaros los andaluces con sus señoritos pues allí es elevado al cuadrado. Los Ukras están luchando por la CIA y por sus oligarcas.


----------



## ZARGON (15 Jun 2022)

La Unión Europea introduce el séptimo paquete de sanciones a Rusia


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Más info del acuerdo de gas entre Europa e Israel.

* Israel, Egipto y la UE firman un acuerdo inicial de exportación de gas*

Los ministros de energía de Israel, Egipto y la UE firmaron un memorando de entendimiento para exportar gas israelí a Europa, en una ceremonia en El Cairo el miércoles.

El acuerdo se produce cuando Europa busca fuentes de energía alternativas a Rusia a la luz de su invasión de Ucrania.

El gas se transferirá de Israel a Egipto a través de un gasoducto existente, y Egipto utilizará sus instalaciones para licuar el gas para la exportación a fin de garantizar un flujo constante de gas natural a Europa, al tiempo que garantiza la seguridad energética de todas las partes.

https://m.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-709439/amp


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Ucrania ofrece a Gazprom aumentar el tránsito de gas por su territorio a través del GTS ucraniano en medio del descenso del suministro de gas a Europa a través de Nord Stream.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nefersen (15 Jun 2022)

Ayer escuché una larga entrevista con Scott Ritter, el famoso oficial de inteligencia de la marina americana que se encargó de las misiones de comprobación de control de armas para la ONU, durante los años previos a la invasión de Irak.

Los datos que aporta de fuentes de inteligencia confirman mis sospechas desde el principio de la guerra.

Según Ritter, el conflicto se ha planeado en tres fases. 
La intención de Rusia fue desde el principio la de una guerra de desgaste artillero -aprovechando su descomunal acumulación de munición de ese tipo frente a la de la Otan-. Sólo ese tipo de enfrentamiento garantiza la destrucción del ejército enemigo y, por lo tanto, la forzada desmilitarización de Ucrania. 

Sin embargo, había tres aspectos que debían garantizarse antes de iniciar esa campaña. 

1) Establecer una corredor terrestre entre Donbass y Crimea, de forma que se evitase la lucha en dos frentes y se pudiera tener total libertad para el traslado de fuerzas a cualquier parte del frente, sin obstáculos. 

2) Garantizar el suministro de energía para Crimea y el Donbass, de forma que los previsibles cortes de electricidad no dificultasen las operaciones en la retaguardia o el bienestar de la población civil secesionista. 

3) Garantizar el suministro de agua a Crimea. 

Para alcanzar esos tres objetivos, se planteo un ataque de movimientos rápidos que ocupasen Kherson, Mariupol, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia. Pero este avance impresionante no podía conseguirse si los ucranianos disponían sus fuerzas en la defensa del sur del país. Por eso, se plantearon dos operaciones de despiste. 

20.000 soldados fueron destinados a "atacar" Kiev, lo que fijó a más de 60.000 tropas ucranianas en la defensa de la capital. (Si la intención real hubiera sido ocupar o cercar Kiev -como pretenden algunos otánicos del foro-, nadie en su sano juicio hubiera destinado menos de 120.000 tropas a ese fin, para tener un mínimo de posibilidades de éxito). 

Visto como finta, cobra todo el sentido la muy publicitada "caravana" de 80 kilómetros que desapareció como mismo había aparecido. Una mera estrategia para despistar y obligar a los ucranianos a considerar que ése era el objetivo principal. Sin embargo, cualquier estratega entiende que la conquista de la capital iba a consumir una serie de recursos brutales, y supondría una enorme carga -mantener y controlar a varios millones de civiles- si estaba en manos rusas. Por supuesto, Zelensky y su gobierno se hubieran trasladado a Liov y no hubiera supuesto ningún inconveniente, mucho menos la caída del régimen. Por el contrario, cientos de miles de soldados rusos hubieran quedado atrapados en la ocupación de Kiev, quedando expuestos a los ataques ucranianos en el Este y el Sur. 

Otros 10.000 soldados se destinaron a fingir la inminente conquista de Odessa, lo que obligó a los ucranianos a fijar 40.000 soldados en la defensa de Odessa frente a un "inminente desembarco". (Parte de esta comedia, la sonada conquista de la isla de las Serpientes y el despliegue de la flota rusa con su buque insignia). 

Los ucranianos, teniendo más de 100.000 soldados atrincherados en Donbass, 60.000 en la defensa de Kiev, y 40.000 en la defensa de Odessa, se quedó sin efectivos para la defensa de cualquier otro frente. Y eso explica como los rusos, en apenas una semana, se hicieron con todo el sur del país -Kherson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia- sin apenas resistencia. 

Completada la primera fase de la operación, con el agua, la energía y el tránsito de tropas garantizados entre Donbass y Kehrson, se hizo una reasignación de efectivos. Se produjo la sonada retirada de todo el norte del país, para disponer esas fuerzas en el frente del Donbass, donde comenzaría la batalla artillera de desgaste, sin límite de tiempo. 

Ritter prevé una tercera fase, una vez el ejército ucraniano haya sido completamente destruido en Donbass. El avance hacia Karkov, Zaporiyia, Dnipro y Odessa. En ese momento, se habrían alcanzado los objetivos reales de la operación, que no es otro que la creación de Novorusia, dejando a Ucrania aislada del Mar Negro y convertida en un estado tapón sin apenas recursos para suponer una amenaza seria para Rusia en el futuro. 

Añado yo que, muy posiblemente, ese estado debilitado, tarde o temprano, y ante la traición de los occidentales, terminará girando hacia la órbita rusa, salvo que se descomponga en varias regiones étnicas -polacos, húngaros, rumanos, ucranianos, etc. En ese caso, tal como prevé Medvedev, Ucrania habría dejado de existir.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

En Kharkiv, se han colocado avisos en los portales exigiendo que se dejen abiertos los pisos para permitir el acceso de los militantes del Ministerio de Defensa y colocar allí posiciones de tiro.

La receta es conocida de Odessa, donde se utilizaba una salsa similar para cubrir las casas de la zona costera. Y también en Mariupol, que se convirtió en una ciudad fantasma gracias a los esfuerzos de los ucronazis.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Epicii (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

_Los 2 Yankees capturados_

Mercenarios estadounidenses capturados en cautiverio ruso cerca de Kharkiv.
Robert Druke (¿Druke?) y Andy Huhne









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Ex capitán de la selección rusa pide a Putin que pare la guerra en Ucrania.*
El ex capitán de la selección rusa de fútbol Ígor Denísov pidió este miércoles al presidente del país, Vladímir Putin, que pare la guerra en Ucrania.

*"No sé. Puede ser que me encierren o maten por estas palabras, pero digo las cosas como son"*, dijo en una entrevista con el conocido periodista ruso Nóbel Arustamián reproducida por la prensa deportiva local.

Denísov, campeón de la Copa de la UEFA con el Zenit en 2008, dijo que envió un vídeo a Putin pocos días después del inicio el 24 de febrero de la conocida como "operación militar especial" rusa en Ucrania, informa Efe.

"Yo incluso le dije:* 'Estoy dispuesto a arrodillarme ante usted*'. Yo soy un tipo orgulloso... Estaba dispuesto a arrodillarme para que lo parara todo ¿Qué importa la vida de una persona? ¿Quién es Denísov?", señaló.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Estimados seguidores os invitamos a leer el material del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusi “Desmintiendo los mitos difundidos por la cúpula de la Unión Europea”

❌ La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania y en Donbás ha puesto en peligro el suministro mundial de alimentos.

✅ Hace dos años la ONU advirtió del riesgo de una crisis alimentaria en el mundo.

❌ Rusia está ocupando tierras ucranianas y bombardeando territorios agrícolas de Ucrania. Está amenazada la campaña de siembra en Ucrania en 2022.

✅ Los militares rusos no ocupan el territorio de Ucrania y no se plantean estos propósitos.

❌ Rusia está destruyendo deliberadamente la agricultura ucraniana, incluida la maquinaria agrícola, los graneros y la infraestructura especializada.

✅ Rusia está interesada en que Ucrania, al igual que la RPD y la RPL, siga siendo un estado autosuficiente en términos de seguridad alimentaria. Esto es de interés nacional para Rusia.

Y MUCHO MÁS


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La mejor y más informativa reseña del dron de ataque americano SwitchBlade 300.
¡Mira con sonido!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

_Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuando ahora se oyen voces desde Occidente sobre la necesidad de negociar, se trata simplemente de una tapadera para organizar al menos una pausa operativa temporal para que las AFU puedan tener un respiro y la OTAN pueda organizar un rearme intensivo de las AFU para reanudar las operaciones de combate. Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con unas negociaciones que no resuelven fundamentalmente el problema ucraniano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que no ocurran porque a Putiniano le encantan los pasteleos creyendo que los "socios" le dejarán hacer negocios si cede.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._



Sobre todo si usas móvil es insufrible.


----------



## Bartleby (15 Jun 2022)

Como en Berlín en 1936, luego pasó lo que pasó, vamos camino de algo parecido


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso está convirtiendo la isla de las Serpientes en una base fuerte, probablemente para futuros intentos de ataque por parte de Odessa.

Una nueva imagen de satélite del 13 de junio muestra un progreso significativo en la creación de nuevas fortificaciones en la isla.


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Después de leer esto, se entiende por qué no han arrasado esas posiciones todavía. Ahora bien ¿por qué no les lanzan un misil de pulso electromagnético (PEM)? así freirían los sistemas 'penicilina' del adversario y demás electrónica de cálculo para su artillería. Y también su electrónica de telecomunicaciones. Poco sobreviviría.



Si no es nuclear sería novedoso y, de poseer ese arma, no creo que ahora sea el momento de mostrarla
Edito: y si es nuclear que no se le ocurra lanzarlo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)

Más carne de orco a la brasa


----------



## carlosito (15 Jun 2022)

La superioridad de la artillería rusa es clave en el éxito de las ofensiva que desgastan y causan enormes bajas a las fuerzas ucranianas en el frente. Si bien algunos hablan de que la lentitud de los avances tiene que ver con los efectivos limitados es necesario ya hablar de algunas debilidades del ejército ruso que pueden explicar este fenómeno 

Un factor esencial es la falta de operaciones específicas de reconocimiento en primera línea, las tropas destinadas a ello realizan en cambio operaciones de infantería en vez de identificar posiciones de tiro donde estén acompañados de instrumentos de reconocimiento visual como cámaras y otros similares, cuando se realiza el ataque a objetivos se ataca es un área amplia como una localidad o un bosque en vez de una posición de artillería o tiro lo que hace que la operación sea menos eficiente y con más tiempo de ejecución para avanzar.

Cabe dentro de este problema considerar el tema de las unidades no tripuladas o drones donde Rusia va a la zaga todavía pese a sus esfuerzos en producir modelos teniendo en cuenta que debe desarrollar una industria electrónica propia para favorecer su producción. El tema de los drones es primordial para reconocimiento e identificación de objetivos junto con la comunicación.

Para terminar se menciona como otra debilidad el transporte de material y logística lo cual ya se observaba por parte del experto militar valentin vasilescu de la red Voltaire en las operaciones aerotransportadas durante la guerra de Siria. Es un tema palpable al observar equipos de transporte obsoletos y no adecuados.

Es necesario que se intervengan estos puntos teniendo en cuenta que se trata de evitar bajas y perdidas materiales en un frente que logra ser demasiado extenso. Los ataques periódicos de fuerzas ucranianas lo hacen recordar.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Cabe destacar que el cautiverio de mercenarios estadounidenses es reportado principalmente por fuentes estadounidenses. Fuentes oficiales rusas no han comentado el asunto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército ruso está convirtiendo la isla de las Serpientes en una base fuerte, probablemente para futuros intentos de ataque por parte de Odessa.
> 
> Una nueva imagen de satélite del 13 de junio muestra un progreso significativo en la creación de nuevas fortificaciones en la isla.



lo de poner los circulitos con dos colores de la bandera ukropiteca es intencional eh? Como os duele que esa isla sea de los rusos....hemoal?


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



O sea, que no hay (petróleo), 
Porque si hubiera no tendrían las gasolineras con escasez, ¿no?


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Hermosas imágenes: dos aviones de ataque Su-25 volando a muy baja altura en la región de Belgorod









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer escuché una larga entrevista con Scott Ritter, el famoso oficial de inteligencia de la marina americana que se encargó de las misiones de comprobación de control de armas para la ONU, durante los años previos a la invasión de Irak.
> 
> Los datos que aporta de fuentes de inteligencia confirman mis sospechas desde el principio de la guerra.
> 
> ...




Repito: Nosotros aquí hemos dicho esto desde febrero.
Nuestras opiniones convalidan ya como las de expertos.
Nadie nos dará nuestros 20 ctms, pero es innegable que aquí lo dijimos primero.


----------



## workforfood (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._



Existe algo llamado bloqueador de anuncios.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Existe algo llamado bloqueador de anuncios.



Pues como se usa ?
Edito, ya lo vi, pero siguen


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sobre todo si usas móvil es insufrible.




Bajaros el adblocker browser y olvidaos de los puntos anuncios.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jun 2022)

*Gazprom reducirá un 40% el gas suministrado a Europa por el gasoducto Nord Stream por demoras de Siemens en reparación de equipos. *

Esto supondrá que en lugar de bombear unos 167 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día, lleguen tan solo *100 millones de metros cúbicos diarios*.

La empresa rusa no ha aludido esta vez a razones políticas para este nuevo recorte, anunciado sólo unos días después de que el *Gobierno de Vladimir Putin* subrayase que no habría nuevas represalias contra países "hostiles" que no hubiesen acatado la orden de pagar en rublos el gas.

"La compañía Siemens no entregó a tiempo los equipos de bombeo reparados,* se superaron los plazos de servicio técnico* y se detectaron fallas técnicas en los motores" ha compartido la gasista mediante redes sociales.

El grupo tecnológico e industrial alemán Siemens anunció a mediados de mayo su *salida del mercado ruso como resultado de la guerra en Ucrania y comenzó a suspender sus operaciones y actividades industriales*. Según la empresa, "las sanciones internacionales y las posibles contramedidas afectan a nuestras actividades en Rusia, especialmente a los servicios ferroviarios y de mantenimiento".

Polonia, Bulgaria, Finlandia, Países Bajos y Dinamarca han sufrido estos cortes, derivados de un *nuevo sistema de pago con el que el Kremlin quiso castigar a los gobiernos que habían adoptado sanciones contra Moscú* a raíz de la ofensiva militar en Ucrania. El procedimiento establecía que los clientes internacionales debían abrir cuentas especiales en el Gazprombank, una para los pagos en divisa extranjera y otra para las conversaciones en rublos, desde la que partiría el abono final a la empresa Gazprom.

Tras conocerse la noticia, los futuros para julio del gas de referencia en Europa, el TTF, subieron un 15%, hasta rozar el umbral de los 100 euros.* A cierre de mercado, se situaron en 96,77 euros/MWh*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Nondum matura est; nolo acerbam sumere


----------



## Galiciaverde (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rejona es una loca, tonteria femenina de toda la vida, ¿no ha captado aún le melifluidez de sus femeninos argumentos?



Zuuuuuu, que te vuelvo a meter al ignore. Te contesto porque acabo de sacarte de la nevera y me da pereza volver con lo mismo.
Empezaré por decirte que, a quien sea que te refieres, lo tengo en el ignore

Es un razonamiento tan simple que hasta tú vas a entenderlo: 

*"Generalizar es erróneo"*

Por hoy lo dejo ahí no te vaya a explotar la neurona. Quizás otro día podremos seguir con lo del "argumento masculino o femenino" lo que me parece una total soplapollez porque los argumentos son argumentos ¿O eres de esa tontería de argument*a*s o argument*e*s? 
Lo que nos faltaba!!!!  Entonce sí que te meto al ignore por toda la eternidad


----------



## Nefersen (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Repito: Nosotros aquí hemos dicho esto desde febrero.
> Nuestras opiniones convalidan ya como las de expertos.
> Nadie nos dará nuestros 20 ctms, pero es innegable que aquí lo dijimos primero.



Sí, lo sé. Pero me gustó que Ritter diere cifras exactas sobre la cantidad de tropas ucranianas fijadas en cada escenario.


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jun 2022)

Me pregunto si Alemania seguirá pasándole a Polonia gas tras este recorte?






__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





*Rusia intensifica las guerras energéticas con recortes de gas a los principales compradores de Europa*



Rusia ha intensificado el uso de la energía como arma al reducir aún más el suministro de gas natural a través de su gasoducto más grande a Europa, lo que, según Alemania, tuvo motivaciones políticas.


PJSC Gazprom está recortando el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream a Alemania en un 60%, aumentando la reducción anunciada el martes. La contracción se ve agravada por una caída del 15 % en los flujos hacia Italia, lo que ejerce una presión adicional sobre los ya ajustados mercados energéticos europeos y *eleva los precios del gas hasta en un 24 %.*


El ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, dijo que Rusia está tratando de desequilibrar los mercados y elevar los precios del gas. Las restricciones han reavivado las tensiones con Moscú, que han disminuido después de que varios países europeos encontraran formas de pagar la gasolina en rublos, como exigió el presidente Vladimir Putin.


“Las empresas de la UE que acordaron torcer el contrato para seguir recibiendo gas ahora deben comprender que el dictado político puede provenir del Kremlin en cualquier momento”, dijo Thierry Bro, exanalista de energía y ahora profesor en el Instituto de Política Política de París. Estudios. “La industria debería prepararse para cero suministros de gas ruso”.


PJSC Gazprom ha detenido la tercera turbina, que es crucial para el funcionamiento de Nord Stream, limitando el suministro en el ramal a 67 millones de metros cúbicos por día a partir del jueves. La decisión se produce un día después de que el gigante del gas ruso dijera que enfrentaba problemas técnicos con dos turbinas fabricadas por Siemens Energy AG que podrían limitar la capacidad a 100 millones de metros cúbicos por día.


Hubbeck desestimó las especulaciones de que los problemas técnicos fueron la principal razón de los recortes, mientras que Oliver Krischer, viceministro de Economía, dijo que las restricciones podrían deberse a un rescate alemán de 10.000 millones de euros (US$10.400 millones) de una antigua unidad de Gazprom bajo control. regulador de energía del país desde abril.


“No se puede descartar un vínculo entre los dos temas, uno podría ser una reacción al otro”, dijo Krischer el miércoles en la cámara baja del comité parlamentario sobre protección del clima y energía.


Rusia también está restringiendo el suministro a Italia, otro país que ha accedido a pagar el gas bajo las nuevas condiciones de pago impuestas por el Kremlin. Eni SpA dijo el miércoles que Gazprom había informado al gigante energético italiano de un corte de suministro de alrededor del 15%. La compañía de San Petersburgo no mencionó el motivo de la reducción.


“Es posible que Italia se sienta resentida porque está recibiendo recortes de flujo como uno de los aliados ‘más amigables’ que paga el gas ruso en rublos en lugar de la ruta directa de Nord Stream”, dijo Tim Partridge, jefe del departamento de comercio de energía de DB Group Europe.


La interrupción de los suministros de Rusia coincidió con el colapso de la capacidad de EE. UU. para entregar gas natural licuado a la región después de que una importante terminal de exportación en Texas sufriera daños en un incendio. Los precios básicos del gas europeo negociados en los Países Bajos aumentaron 120,50 € por MWh, el nivel más alto desde abril.


“Estos importantes cortes de gas en el este y el oeste de Europa son un recordatorio de la fragilidad de la infraestructura física que sustenta el mercado mundial del gas”, dijo Zongqiang Luo, analista de la consultora noruega Rystad Energy.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

*Todo el mundo odia a los occidentales.*

Cuando digo todo el mundo es literal.

Incluso los aborígenes australianos si pudieran exterminar a los occidentales que invadieron sus tierras no lo dudarían.

China , un imperio destruido después de perder la guerra del Opio , Afganistán , Pakistán , Irán , Irán y resto de países colindantes

Rusia , en guerra permanente con Europa occidental desde tiempo inmemorial , antes de Napoleón

Indígenas sudamericanos , indios de América del Norte que apenas quedan , el imperio Otomano y los países árabes productores de petróleo , África negra , la India invadida y saqueada por los ingleses ...

Japón , Indonesia , Indochina , Vietnam , Filipinas , Corea ...

*Todo el planeta ha construido un relato de invasión y saqueo* y ahora que tienen capacidad de control y de poder en los órganos supranacionales , han decidido que si se deshacen de la civilización invasora les irá mejor a ellos .


----------



## Pirro (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



En lenguaje gastronómico el tren ha sido “deconstruído”


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



¡Vaya, vaya! Es como si en la cocina del afamado chef de la aristocracia de Nueva York, hubiera alguna "tapadera"...


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que Rusia lo que quiere, al igual que China, es someter a sus vecinos y que nadie les diga que eso no se puede hacer. 

Por eso siempre dicen que EEUU ha hecho cosas parecidas, que el mundo tiene que ser multipolar y todo ese rollo. Se resume en que se creen con derecho a dominar su zona de influencia.

En definitiva, que no creo que tengan intención de meterse con la OTAN, porque saben que se acaba la tontería en pocos días. Es tal la diferencia de material, horas de maniobras, suboficiales, inteligencia etc. que no tienen nada que hacer, y son conscientes. 

Creo que sólo quieren abusar de sus vecinos en plan matón.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

Cosas que les envían los yankis


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Si no es nuclear sería novedoso y, de poseer ese arma, no creo que ahora sea el momento de mostrarla
> Edito: y si es nuclear que no se le ocurra lanzarlo



Realmente no es imprescindible el uso de un arma atómica para generarlo, lo que no sé es si existen armas para crearlo de forma eficiente tal y como sí puede hacer cualquiera de nosotros que sea un poco manitas. Aquí explican como: Cómo construir un generador de pulso electromagnético (PEM)


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Me pregunto si Alemania seguirá pasándole a Polonia gas tras este recorte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo cierto es que mantener en funcionamiento equipos de ingeniería sin que se certifique el mantenimiento conforme a contrato, es una irresponsabilidad, y además libera a las aseguradoras de pagar compensación en caso de averías (que son multimillonarias, a lo que hay que sumar las consecuencias económicas de esas averías por cese de servicios).

El tema en sí es serio, y además sospecho que los perjudicados podrían demandar a Siemens si no cumple (o no puede cumplir) sus obligaciones.

Aquí sale a flote uno de tantos problemas por causa de decisiones políticas, que casi seguro tendrán respuesta en los tribunales a favor de las compañías perjudicadas.

En Alemania especialmente, el Tribunal Constitucional ha demostrado ser muy "cabrón" contra el propio Estado alemán, y contra sus propios Gobiernos; suelen ser muy profesionales y rigurosos, así como lo son en otras instancias judiciales; nada que ver con los mamoneos judiciales de España, Francia o GB.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Menudo cacao macho...vas demasiado lejos.
> 
> La cultura española está bien definida, eso no quita que no queden otras culturas dentro de España, que son también parte del acerbo cultural español. De lo contrario estaríamos dando la razón a los separatistas, que mas que amar lo suyo...odian aquello que no son capaces de comprender.
> Lo que dices no tiene sentido, lo que ahora es ruso, en otro tiempo fue de otros pueblos distintos con otras lenguas que no eran el ruso actual...todo cambia, nada prevalece, eso es cierto...pero si hay culturas homogéneas, y una de ellas es la española.
> ...



A ver camarada ...le estas dando la razon al clapham
NO EXISTE LA CULTURA ESPANOLA . Existen culturas espanolas ( en plural ) porque Espana no es una Nacion
Es un Estado multinacional
El termino " espanol " es politico , no cultural . Igual que no existe la cultura " britanica " .
Gran Bretana no es una Nacion , es un Estado formado por 4 naciones : Inglaterra , Escocia , Gales e Irlanda ( desde 1922 Irlanda del Norte )
La URSS no era una Nacion , era un Estado formado por 15 Republicas .
No existe la cultura " sovietica " , existe la cultura rusa , que es diferente de la cultura armenia , que es diferente de la cultura uzbeca .
Segun tu razonamiento LOS RUSOS NO LIBERARON BERLIN , fueron los sovieticos .
Y si fueron los sovieticos , entonces por que no se comparte ese merito con los ucranianos , que tambien eran " sovieticos " en el momento en que se tomo Berlin . La ex URSS invadiendo la ex URSS . Un disparate .
Rusia no tiene ningun derecho a invadir territorios de paises soberanos bajo el pretexto de su seguridad
Ningun pais tiene ese derecho . Rusia se ha convertido en EE UU , un pais imperialista
Estas criticando al Zar Vladimirovich I ?  PUES NO
Lo que hace Rusia es confirmar lo que ya el clapham ha dicho : El derecho de iure ha muerto
La soberania nacional ya no vale nada y cualquier estado es invadible por motivos de seguridad , reivindicaciones historicas , etc
El mundo ha vuelto a la era de los Grandes Imperios ( EE UU , UE , Rusia , China )
Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo el Libro " Historia de Espana " de Don Cesar , tapa dura


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tan simple como _marketing _además de probable pecado de sextacolumnismo por parte de sus promotores iniciales_._
> 
> Los rusos en este y otros temas simplemente decidieron imiktar a los americanos y su emporio del _marketing _hollywoodense. ¿Qué pintaba la "Cabalgata de las Walkirias" en Vietnam?.
> 
> ¿Y un director italiano con un protagonista asturiano, o gallego, no se aclaran, en la película más icónica sobre dicha guerra?.



Al parecer el tipo del mensaje que enlazo, es uno de los creadores de esa empresa y 'Wagner' era su nombre en clave:






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


BELGRADO, 14 de junio. /TASS/. A partir del 1 de noviembre, Serbia no podrá importar petróleo ruso debido a las sanciones de la UE, dijo el martes el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic. "Cada día surgen decenas de problemas nuevos Consumimos 350 toneladas de fuel oil al día, y en invierno...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



ONG?????


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Zaporizhzhya ha declarado que está creando el primer "batallón de voluntarios" para funciones de seguridad en la región.
La primera formación de 200 personas ya se está formando y "???? más están en camino".

1. Llevo escribiendo sobre la necesidad de estas formaciones desde principios de marzo. Ya estamos a mediados de junio. El ritmo de estas actividades sigue siendo extremadamente bajo. Para liberar a otras estructuras de poder de sus tareas secundarias, debemos hablar de la formación de un número importante de batallones de la población local leal.

2. El nombre "Dobrobat" es francamente desafortunado en las circunstancias actuales. Llámala "Milicia Popular" o "Milicia Popular" de Zaporizhzhya o Zaporizhzhya Libre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un cruce de ferrocarril en Krasnoarmiisk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron el nudo ferroviario de Krasnoarmiysk, dañando las vías y diverso material rodante.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Se han producido explosiones en el distrito de Sinelnikovskiy de la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Los residentes informan de varios ataques con cohetes.

El propio Sinelnikovo alberga un importante nudo ferroviario, que ya ha sido objeto de varios ataques.
#Dnipropetrovsk #Ucrania









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики.




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Ternovaya, región de Kharkov, en la frontera con Rusia. Hubo batallas por la aldea y ésta cambió de manos varias veces. Las fuerzas armadas rusas han expulsado al enemigo del asentamiento y han establecido un punto de apoyo allí.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

Del tercer Reich al Cuarto: Alemania pondrá a Ucrania 3 (!!) MLRS MLRS
¡Generosidad sin precedentes!
Esto fue después de la reunión de Rammstein-3, dijo la jefa del Ministerio de defensa de Alemania, Christina Lambrecht, dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NPI (15 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> reirse coño... que es gratis
> 
> *Pussy Riot: “Si Europa cierra el grifo del gas y el petróleo, Rusia pierde la guerra en una semana”
> 
> ...



Las chicas de György Schwartz han hablado por boca de su jefe.


----------



## Harman (15 Jun 2022)

La ciudad de Stakhanov y el pueblo de Krynychne (LNR) han sido bombardeados hoy de nuevo por lanzacohetes múltiples ucranianos Uragan. Según los informes preliminares, seis personas murieron y otras seis resultaron heridas. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dedalo00 (15 Jun 2022)

*ASI ES LA VIDA en TIRASPOL la capital de TRANSNISTRIA*
Probablemente Transnistria dista mucho de lo que imaginabas en base a noticias que de aquí se difunden en los medios internacionales, al menos eso es lo que nos parece a nosotros al recorrer estas calles. 


*TRANSNISTRIA, el EXILIO de los RUSOS*
La tarde en Transnistria se presentó con bastante calor por lo que aprovechamos a disfrutar de las aguas del río. Aunque el sol se ocultó la mayor parte del tiempo, no dejó de ser un buen momento para visitar la playa.


----------



## Snowball (15 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *ASI ES LA VIDA en TIRASPOL la capital de TRANSNISTRIA*
> Probablemente Transnistria dista mucho de lo que imaginabas en base a noticias que de aquí se difunden en los medios internacionales, al menos eso es lo que nos parece a nosotros al recorrer estas calles.
> 
> 
> ...



Se ven buenos pies...


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._



Yo entro con el navegador Brave sin instalarle ningún extra y no veo ni uno.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*EEUU concede 1.000 millones de dólares adicionales en ayuda militar a Ucrania.*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, comunicó este miércoles a su homólogo ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que su país *concederá 1.000 millones de dólares adicionales* en ayuda militar para Ucrania, en respuesta a la invasión rusa.

Biden informó en un comunicado publicado por la Casa Blanca de su conversación telefónica con Zelenski, donde precisó que la asistencia incluirá artillería, sistemas de defensa costera y cohetes para apoyar a los ucranianos* "en sus operaciones defensivas" en el Donbás*, en el este de Ucrania.

Asimismo, conversaron sobre los esfuerzos del secretario de Defensa de EEUU, Lloyd Austin, que se encuentra en Bruselas, "para coordinar un respaldo internacional adicional a las fuerzas ucranianas". Biden ha anunciado *225 millones más destinados a ayuda humanitaria*.


----------



## Egam (15 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cálculos mentales
> 
> a^2= 10^2 =100
> 11^2 = (10 +1)^2 = a^2 +2ab+ b^2 = 100 +2*10*1 +1
> ...



Creo que es más fácil así:
10^2 = 100
11^2 = 110 + 11 (1x11)
12^2 = 120 + 24 (2x12)
13^2 = 130 + 39 (3x13)
14^2 = 140 + 56 (4x14)
Sumado = 600 + 130 = 730


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Un misil ruso alcanza el tren de la ONG del chef José Andrés en Ucrania.*
Un misil ruso alcanzó este miércoles el tren de la organización humanitaria World Central Kitchen (WCK), del chef español José Andrés, en el este de Ucrania, según informó el propio cocinero en su cuenta de Twitter.

En su mensaje, acompañado de una foto de la destrucción provocada por el misil, José Andrés señaló que no ha habido heridos en este incidente, y explicó que el misil alcanzó un vagón lleno de comida que ahora se ha perdido, pero que se podrá recuperar la que había en el resto de los vagones.

"Esto no parará a nuestros fantásticos equipos de WCK en Ucrania, que seguirán alimentando a la gente", subrayó José Andrés en este mensaje en el que lamentó que los rusos estén atacando "duramente" las infraestructuras ferroviarias de Ucrania, informa Efe


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Llevas aquí cien días y has colgado 600 mensajes, pero no has sido capaz de abrir un hilo. Exponer es más complicado que agarrar una frase de otro y ponerse a trolear.
> 
> Entenderás que no voy a perder el tiempo con un trol, además ignorante. A estas alturas negar las matanzas de pueblos de México a manos de los aztecas es tanto como ponerse a discutir si Roma practicó o no el esclavismo.
> 
> Ahí te quedas, tontito, que ni a tonto llegas.



*jaja* *el perro se pone digno...* además de mentiroso... dime en qué parte niego las muertes de los enemigos de los aztecas....?? Lo que pongo es que los españoles conquistaron américa a sangre y fuego..... y si para ti eso es trolear.... pues que te digo... hay que ver la historia sin apasionamientos....

*Es como el conflicto rusia ucrania.... * a mi me va o viene rusia o ucrania... pero conforme se han desarrollado los hechos es evidente que hay una cargada por parte de los gUSAnos contra rusia... donde hay todo un plan para ocultar y mentir acerca del conflicto y si eso pasa entonces hay que consignarlo...


----------



## Egam (15 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Y el @clapham5 parece un tipo formado, pero en cuestiones de leyenda negra resulta ser un cretino, al estilo de @raptors , es asombroso el papel que la masonería ha jugado en toda Hispanoamérica, les han manipulado y mentido a unos niveles que da asco tratar con ellos.



Clapham whatever es un attention Whore de libro. Sus post tienen un olor a resentimiento y prepotencia que me recuerda a las mariconas inadaptadas.

Que siga creando multis para ponerlos en el ignore.

Good riddance


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania sabotea la evacuación de los civiles de la planta química Azot de Severodonetsk abriendo fuego contra el corredor humanitario*

*Un anciano que logró salir de la fábrica "por casualidad" explicó que los civiles retenidos no tienen conocimiento sobre la posibilidad de evacuación.*

Las fuerzas ucranianas han saboteado este miércoles *la evacuación de los civiles* que aún permanecen en la planta química Azot de la ciudad de Severodonetsk (Donbass) abriendo fuego contra el corredor humanitario abierto en la zona, según un oficial de la milicia popular de Lugansk, quien precisó que "un mortero, un tanque y, al parecer, [un sistema de mortero autopropulsado] Nona" fueron utilizados por los uniformados durante el ataque.

Sus palabras fueron confirmadas por el teniente coronel de la República Popular de Lugansk Andréi Marochko. "A partir de las 11:00, las tropas ucranianas *abrieron fuego de mortero y dispararon con un tanque* en Severodonetsk. La evacuación de la planta ahora es imposible", declaró, calificando la situación de *"catastrófica"*.


El alto oficial comunicó que existen reportes de que los civiles retenidos en el refugio antiaéreo de la fábrica ya llevan cinco días sin poder abandonarlo, *ni siquiera para conseguir agua*.

Marochko señaló que, a pesar de que hasta ahora los militares ucranianos no han mostrado su disposición a iniciar dicha operación humanitaria izando *banderas blancas*, la condición anunciada previamente, el monitoreo de la zona *se mantendrá hasta las ocho de la noche*, hora prevista para el cierre del corredor humanitario. "Tal vez las cosas cambien", dijo.

*Un civil logró abandonar la planta*
Asimismo, desde la milicia popular de Lugansk informaron que una persona logró abandonar la planta "por casualidad". De acuerdo a un oficial, se trata de un anciano que, sin saber sobre la apertura del corredor humanitario, solicitó a los militares ucranianos dejarle ir a por sus cosas personales.

"Él dijo que había *70-75 personas* allí, en su mayoría residentes locales, habitantes de la ciudad", indicó el militar. "El abuelo que salió no estaba enterado de nada, nos dio una explicación de que un extrabajador de la planta, el director o el subdirector, estaba a cargo de la población civil", continuó, agregando que el anciano manifestó que los civiles no disponen de la información sobre la evacuación y *"nadie les explica nada"*.

El día anterior, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso comunicó que *la parte ucraniana solicitó organizar un corredor humanitario* para evacuar a las mujeres, niños y ancianos de Azot en dirección a Lisichansk, ciudad controlada por Kiev. Sin embargo, el organismo advirtió que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen la intención de retirar a sus unidades militares de la planta bajo el pretexto de ayudar a los civiles.


La ciudad de Severodonetsk, de unos *100.000 habitantes*, es ahora uno de los focos del conflicto, donde las fuerzas de Lugansk, apoyadas por los militares rusos, ya controlan la *parte residencial* de la urbe, mientras centran sus esfuerzos en la zona industrial.
El presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, declaró el pasado jueves que los combates por el control de la ciudad pueden *decidir el resultado* del conflicto con las fuerzas rusas. "Severodonetsk sigue siendo el epicentro del enfrentamiento en Donbass. Defendemos nuestras posiciones, infligimos importantes pérdidas al enemigo", afirmó.


----------



## Egam (15 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Italia dice que los flujos de gas de Gazprom hacia el país han disminuido alrededor del 15%*
> 12:01 || 15/06/2022



Es lo que tiene no pagar...


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> SI, seguramente lleves razón, o quizás no, pero hombre argumenta un poco, desacreditar al mensajero está de más.
> En todo caso, es posible, podría ser, que en España seamos más autocríticos que en otros países. Sólo un ejemplo, compárese Mortadelo y Filemón con Tintín, Asterix y Obelix, o Supermán, como arquetipos populares, ejemplos habrá de todo.
> Saludos.




*He puesto que hay varias versiones sobre la conquista *y la que más certeza tiene.. es que se cometieron masacres...!! he puesto las fuentes a usuarios respetuosos... pero a los usuarios que a primeras de cambio responde con ofensas a esos se les trata igual... no cambian...

Ahora no por la conquista de los españoles... se deja de reconocer cosas positivas de los españoles.. como la época de oro o como cuando estaba franco hubo un éxodo de españoles a américa que contribuyeron a su desarrollo...


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Saturnin (15 Jun 2022)

Otros dos nuevos militares extranjeros incrustados en el ejército ucraniano han sido detenidos. En el lenguaje de los medios se habla de voluntarios para no llamarlos mercenarios y mucho menos soldados de la OTAN, pero…

Se trata de dos ex militares estadounidenses que han sido capturados durante los combates con las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania, se ha dicho a The Telegraph.

La pareja fue tomada prisionera durante una feroz batalla en las afueras de la ciudad nororiental de Kharkiv la semana pasada, según camaradas que luchaban junto a ellos.

Alexander Drueke, de 39 años, y Andy Huynh, de 27, habían estado sirviendo como voluntarios en una unidad regular del ejército ucraniano. Se cree que son los primeros militares estadounidenses en terminar como prisioneros de guerra rusos.












Dos militares de EE.UU detenidos en el ejército ucraniano


Otros dos nuevos militares incrustados en el ejército ucraniano han sido detenidos. En el lenguaje falsimedia se habla de voluntarios



insurgente.org


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jun 2022)

*Off-Topic Freaky*

¿Vamos a una economía tipo Star Trek?


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué día vamos de la operación relámpago rusa? ¿por el segundo o por el tercero? ¿eran cuatro no? ¿esta noche cae kyev?


----------



## Egam (15 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> chips puede ser complicado aunque, entre los que producen ellos para ciertos usos críticos y los que podría suministrar China, quizás zafen.
> 
> Medicamentos ?, hoy día TODOS le compramos medicamentos a la India !! (que se ha convertido en el gran proveedor en la materia). No hablamos de las virguerías para millonarios (alopecia, etc.), sino todo lo básico.
> 
> Y el "algún otro", sin duda habría que ver los rubros, pero no es lo mismo "sufrir" porque no puedes importar motos Harley, Consolas PS5 o modelitos de Zara, a no tener comida, fertilizantes o diesel (cosa que los rusos tienen).



Yo creo que la mayor trampa en la que se ha metido occidente es la "obsolescencia programada".
Estamos completamente vendidos


----------



## Saturnin (15 Jun 2022)

*UCRANIA. Militares ucranianos que se rindieron fueron tiroteados por sus compañeros y por la espalda


*








UCRANIA. Militares ucranianos que se rindieron fueron tiroteados por sus compañeros y por la espalda


Para los soldados ucranianos rendirse ante el enemigo no resulta una tarea exenta de peligro. Al menos, algunos que lo



insurgente.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sobre todo si usas móvil es insufrible.



En el móvil puedes usar el Edge, vas a opciones y activas el adblocker que trae por defecto.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Aquí un post que les gustará a todos los ProRusos del foro, va por vosotros, os lo mereceis.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (15 Jun 2022)

No es exactamente sobre Ucrania pero viene a cuento. Por meterte en una guerra que no pintabas nada, estás enviando el mensaje a otros paises de que si les sucede lo mismo les vas a enviar una cantidad ingente de millones, de armas y de mercenarios (que se pagan con el dinero que se envia a Ucrania)

¿Habrá aprendido Europa que es la completa ruina económica el seguir metiendonos en guerras en que no se nos ha perdido nada solo por el bien de EEUU a costa de todos los Europeos? Esperemos que lo de Ucrania no sea el comienzo de más guerras y más recesión en Europa por culpa del interés de EEUU de meter mano en la política del resto de paises.


*‘No podemos esperar’: ante las amenazas de China, Taiwán se prepara para una posible guerra*
La obstinada resistencia de Ucrania ante la invasión rusa, y la ayuda que ha recibido, ha hecho que las autoridades taiwanesas se centren en analizar y mejorar sus estrategias militares.

Si China invade, es casi seguro que las defensas de Taiwán se derrumbarán *a menos que **Estados Unidos y sus aliados ayuden*. En Taiwán, algunas personas creen que es demasiado arriesgado renunciar a sus armas más letales sin tener promesas concretas de apoyo.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Pareceis alumnos de un Internado suizo carisimo tratando de buscar la terminologia " politicamente correcta " para justificar lo injustificable y explicar lo inexplicable sobre la Guerra de Ucrania. Sudais la gota gorda intentando no llamar las cosas por su nombre
El clapham ni fu ni fa . El clapham es cinico , discipulo ( via OUIJA ) de Antistenes y lo que haga Rusia ( sin importar si es legal, ilegal, inmoral , moral , etico , inetico , justificable , no justificable , correcto , incorrecto , bueno , malo o regular ) ni fu ni fa...
Pero por favor , no seais hipocritas .
EE UU es un Imperio militar y financiero , La UE es un Imperio territorial y economico , China es un Imperio comercial y Rusia es un Imperio territorial y comercial . Al Zar Vladimirovich I le importa un rabano los derechos de los rusos que viven en Ucrania
Igual que le importan un rabano los derechos de los rusos en Estonia .
La invasion de Ucrania es por motivos T E R R I T O R I A L E S . La UE es debil , EE UU es debil , Ucrania tiene territorios suculentos
2 + 2 - 1 = 3 . Oye , que el clapham no tiene problema con ello . El clapham no es ucraniano .
Pero dejad de justificar algo que no tiene justificacion . Letonia ( territorio OTAN ) esta mas cerca de Moscu que Ucrania
La guerra en el Donbass se pudo haber resuelto hace 8 anos si Rusia hubiera apoyado a los separatistas . Por que no los ayudo ?
Pero hay mas . Por que Putin se comporto como Gorbachov y no aborto el golpe de Estado en Ucrania ?
Despues de 7 semanas , el camarada Deng Xiaoping llamo al camarada @ZHU DE y le pidio consejo : las palabras del camarada @ZHU DE fueron : los hombres mueren , el partido es inmortal ...En una sola noche China aplasto el euromaidan
Que los rusos no sepan lo que pasa en Birmania es comprensible , porque tratar de colar un espia ruso como birmano pues no cuela
Pero en Ucrania hay cientos , miles de espias rusos etnicamente identicos a los ucranianos ...
Moscu sabia lo que iba a pasar y no lo impidio . Es mas , el clapham cree que alento a Berlin a que diera el paso
Merkel , que era tonta , se fio del Zar y se lanzo como una ninfomana a un rabo . ERROR .
De la nada aparecieron los " hombrecitos verdes " ( no confundir con elfos ) y el resto es Historia
El problema que ve el clapham es que la UE , o sea , Alemania , esta cabrona , cabrona y morira matando .
Mas tarde o mas temprano la UE le dara un Ultimatum a China e India . Si China e India siguen comprando energia rusa : sanciones
y confiscacion de activos chinos e indios en la UE por complicidad con el asesino ...sorry , ucranicida ...
Comprad comida , y oro y cialis


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Leyendo un artículo acabo de ver una cosa con perspectiva, que estando aquí cada día se nos está pasando un poco por alto.

Llevamos ya 60 días de la ofensiva rusa en el Donbass y todavía estamos discutiendo sobre si cae o no Severodonetsk. 60 días y Rusia no ha conseguido prácticamente nada en el único frente en el que finalmente ha decidido concentrar todas sus fuerzas tras los fracasos iniciales.


----------



## little hammer (15 Jun 2022)

Ha caído odesaa ya?


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En el móvil puedes usar el Edge, vas a opciones y activas el adblocker que trae por defecto.



Si usáis Android, usad la aplicación Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic Freaky*
> 
> ¿Vamos a una economía tipo Star Trek?



Siempre nos quedará el Latinum


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Zuuuuuu, que te vuelvo a meter al ignore. Te contesto porque acabo de sacarte de la nevera y me da pereza volver con lo mismo.
> Empezaré por decirte que, a quien sea que te refieres, lo tengo en el ignore
> 
> Es un razonamiento tan simple que hasta tú vas a entenderlo:
> ...



Cuando quieras discutimos sobre el concepto de lo femenino y su creación artificial como modo de mantener a un subproletariado sumiso y necesario para el funcionamiento de la división del trabajo.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

Sería entendible una escalada de tensión en China

. China advierte sobre "medidas necesarias" ante "los peligrosos actos de provocación" de EE.UU., que envía "frecuentemente" aviones de reconocimiento


Desde hace bastante tiempo, la parte estadounidense envía *con frecuencia* aviones y embarcaciones para realizar reconocimientos de cerca en China. Esos actos causan* un grave peligro* para la seguridad de defensa de China", aseguró Wang, agregando que Pekín "insta a EE.UU a detener de inmediato estos peligrosos actos de provocación".

En los últimos meses, las tensiones entre Pekín y Washington parecen ir en aumento en vista de un posible cambio de postura del país norteamericano hacia el principio de una sola China. Desde Pekín señalaron que últimamente EE.UU. "ha estado 'mostrando sus músculos' a las puertas de China, reuniendo círculos antichinos e incluso armando un escándalo por la cuestión de Taiwán y *poniendo a prueba la línea roja*".


----------



## Caracalla (15 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Todo el mundo odia a los occidentales.*
> 
> Cuando digo todo el mundo es literal.
> 
> ...



A España y Portugal no nos aceptarían en el equipo verde? En el Rojo nunca nos han tratado bien...


----------



## eolico (15 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¡Vaya, vaya! Es como si en la cocina del afamado chef de la aristocracia de Nueva York, hubiera alguna "tapadera"...



Eso mismo he pensado. Al chef este lo recuerdo hace 20 años o mas en la TV, ha evolucionado de ser un tipo amable de aspecto y maneras a villano de pelicula, a tipo retorcido y poco transparente al que no le comprarias un coche de segunda mano. Con un discurso completamente sesgado, metido en temas politicos y con una forma de expresion que asemeja a un pervertido.

Me da mucho yuyu el tio, no es "trigo limpio".


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*EEUU llama a China a no estar del "lado equivocado de la historia" en el conflicto de Ucrania.*
Estados Unidos pidió este miércoles a China que deje de apoyar la invasión rusa de Ucrania y evitar así colocarse "del lado equivocado de la historia", tras difundirse que Xi Jinping y Vladimir Putin mantuvieron una conversación telefónica.

"Nos preocupa el alineamiento de China con Rusia", dijo un portavoz de la diplomacia estadounidense en reacción a este llamada entre los dos presidentes durante la cual Pekín aseguró a Moscú su apoyo en términos de "soberanía" y "seguridad".


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Del tercer Reich al Cuarto: Alemania pondrá a Ucrania 3 (!!) MLRS MLRS
> ¡Generosidad sin precedentes!
> Esto fue después de la reunión de Rammstein-3, dijo la jefa del Ministerio de defensa de Alemania, Christina Lambrecht, dijo.
> 
> ...



*Cuando se tienen 38 MLRS, 3 son muchos (el 8%) (Ucrania tenia 4. EEUU ha puesto 4 (capados) de 1366 (el 3 por mil)*

*Ucrania tenia 490 al comienzo de la guerra (¿cuantos le quedaran?)*


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...... *


----------



## Saturnin (15 Jun 2022)

El actor y político Volodimir Zelenski, actual presidente de Ucrania, considerado como una especie de santo por los medios de comunicación norteamericanos y europeos, tuvo acciones de la sociedad Maltex Multicapital Corp, registrada en las Islas Vírgenes Británicas (paraíso fiscal). Según recogen los _Papeles de Pandora_, la finalidad de esta entidad era tener acciones de compañías de producción y distribución cinematográfica.

En marzo de 2019, un mes antes de ganar las elecciones, Zelenski transfirió sus acciones a Sergiy Shefir, un amigo cercano y compañero de negocios que después se convirtió en uno de sus principales asesores políticos en Kiev. Ni el ministro ni sus asesores han respondido a las solicitudes de comentarios.








*Zelenski*

El nombre de Zelenski aparece sobre la mitad de la lista que está en el siguiente enlace.









Papeles de Pandora | La lista completa con los nombres relevantes de la investigación


Tony Blair, el rey de Jordania o Shakira protagonizan la última filtración coordinada por el Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación que pone al descubierto las finanzas ‘offshore’ de monarcas, políticos y artistas




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

La Isla de las serpientes ya se intentó reconquistar con fuertes pérdidas. Aparte, aunque se hiciera con un golpe de mano no se podría mantener. Creo que es más útil mantener cierta presión para mantener el gasto logístico y las patrullas aéreas que están obligados a tener los Rusos para mantenerlas. 
Su 30 que está por allí vigilando no está en Jerson bombardeando.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU llama a China a no estar del "lado equivocado de la historia" en el conflicto de Ucrania.*
> Estados Unidos pidió este miércoles a China que deje de apoyar la invasión rusa de Ucrania y evitar así colocarse "del lado equivocado de la historia", tras difundirse que Xi Jinping y Vladimir Putin mantuvieron una conversación telefónica.
> 
> "Nos preocupa el alineamiento de China con Rusia", dijo un portavoz de la diplomacia estadounidense en reacción a este llamada entre los dos presidentes durante la cual Pekín aseguró a Moscú su apoyo en términos de "soberanía" y "seguridad".



China aun recuerda como los Bastados armaron "a la americana" 4 divisiones del KMT y las enviaron por via aerea a Beijing en 1945 antes que el EPL pudiese tomar la capital, y también como sus aviones atacaban impunemente Manchuria en la guerra de Corea, bueno, impunemente no, el regimiento de Autung dió buena cuenta de muchos de sus pajarracos.


----------



## NPI (15 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído odesaa ya?



Ha caído Nueva York? respóndeme multicuenta


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Joderrrrrrrrrrrr.... Estoy leyendo que hay mucha gente que quiere ABANDONAR el territorio ocupado( Donbass y Lugansk), pero no les dejan. Y no me refiero a territorios con batallas en este momento, no, territorios pegados a la frontera rusa donde hay total tranquilidad( dentro de lo que cabe).


No pueden ir a Ucrania. Sólo pueden ir a Rusia previa aceptación de pasaporte ruso.


----------



## El_Suave (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta exhultante ....
> Resulta que el clapham personalidad III le ha dicho que hay un 50/50 posibilidades de que sea liberado de la mazmorra por su antiespanolismo. Que no es cierto , hoyga , el clapham tiene una foto de SM la reina encima de la mesita de noche ...
> Pero ha leido este post y se ha quedado horrorizado .
> El camarada @ZHU DE sabe que le aprecia porque un mundo sin China seria un mundo mas caro , pero el punto es el siguiente
> ...



Pues sí Clapham 5.0, si Rusia cae China es un bocadito muy fácil de comer para Occidente, por eso tanta matraca con el ninguneo a Rusia y la propaganda de que el verdadero rival es China.

Pero a los chinos ya no los engañan.


----------



## Eslacaña (15 Jun 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Con dos cojones. !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este está pasando la factura a los europeos por su intento de echarle hace unos años. Y más que se pondrá tonto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> A España y Portugal no nos aceptarían en el equipo verde? En el Rojo nunca nos han tratado bien...



El mayor imperio que existió en la humanidad ( el imperio español que abarcaba las tierras más productivas y ricas del planeta y con una cultura uniforme ) fue destruido por los mismos que destruyeron el imperio Otomano y todos los demás .

Los llamados libertadores Simón Bolivar y San Martín ... fueron sicarios de los judío-masones-angloamericanos que son los que controlan el cotarro y los que diseñan y provocan todas las guerras habidas y por haber.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Kasparov: 
*
"Putin solo negociará cuando tenga que hacerlo, después de que Ucrania esté claramente ganando. Todo lo que sucede antes de eso, todas las llamadas y declaraciones tontas como las de Macron, solo envían a Putin el mensaje de que los aliados de Ucrania son débiles y que puede obtener un buen trato cuando quiera."

 *


----------



## kopke (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU llama a China a no estar del "lado equivocado de la historia" en el conflicto de Ucrania.*
> Estados Unidos pidió este miércoles a China que deje de apoyar la invasión rusa de Ucrania y evitar así colocarse "del lado equivocado de la historia", tras difundirse que Xi Jinping y Vladimir Putin mantuvieron una conversación telefónica.
> 
> "Nos preocupa el alineamiento de China con Rusia", dijo un portavoz de la diplomacia estadounidense en reacción a este llamada entre los dos presidentes durante la cual Pekín aseguró a Moscú su apoyo en términos de "soberanía" y "seguridad".


----------



## carlosito (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Kasparov:
> 
> *"Putin solo negociará cuando tenga que hacerlo, después de que Ucrania esté claramente ganando. Todo lo que sucede antes de eso, todas las llamadas y declaraciones tontas como las de Macron, solo envían a Putin el mensaje de que los aliados de Ucrania son débiles y que puede obtener un buen trato cuando quiera."
> 
> *



Kasparov, el ultraliberal que defiende a magnates corruptos tipo.Jodorovsky o Berezovsky...oh que autoridad.

Pero el problema es que Ucrania ni con ayudas puede ganar. Ni con la mitad de su ejército asistido por tropas extranjeras.


----------



## kopke (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí un post que les gustará a todos los ProRusos del foro, va por vosotros, os lo mereceis.



Por culpa del hijo de puta de Zelensky.


----------



## Julc (15 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído odesaa ya?



No seas impaciente.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Algunas veces se le " hiela " el cuerpo pensando en el mas alla ...cuando te mueres . 
Como el clapham es del pueblo elegido no ira al Infierno , que es un lugar sin aire acondicionado en verano , ira al Sheol 
que no es caliente pero si muy aburrido . Ahhh , el aburrimiento eterno sin zanks 
Lo que mas preocupa al clapham , lo que le aterroriza de veras y no le deja dormir es saber que pasara cuando se acabe la guerra de Ucrania y cierren este hilo con chincheta que hace al clapham mas feliz que una lombriz ...
ES EL FIN  Porque oye , aprenderte los 24 put%$#@s Oblasts ( fue mas complicado que el alfabeto hebreo ) para que un dia te cierren el hilo porqueel put%$#@ Zelensky se rindio y le dio al Zar Vladimirovich los reinos de Gondor , Rohan , Mordor y las tierras pardas
y te quedes sin ZANKS . Un clapham sin ZANKS es como un pene sin prepucio , un webo sin pelos , una boca sin dientes , una rosa sin olor 
EMIGRAR O MORIR ...Pero adonde ? 
Al hilo del cryptotulipan ? Siria ? La tierra plana ? Oro ? Plata? Al hilo de las cantantes flamencas ?  NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO 
El clapham , que es antisocial nunca se sintio mas querido , zankeado , que en este hilo . Sois su familia ...
Incluso cuando el clapham estuvo exiliado pensaba en vosotros . El ano que viene en Burbuja ...El ano que viene en Burbuja , El ano que ...
La vida es corta , senores ...zankead y foll%$#@d como si no hubiera un manana ....


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Los genocidas asesinos rusos en su obsesión por acabar con la población civil esta vez han bombardeado un tren cargado de alimentos.   

*Un misil ruso alcanza un vagón del tren de la ONG del chef José Andrés en Ucrania.

*




__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Un misil ruso alcanza un vagón del tren de la ONG del chef José Andrés en Ucrania


El presidente de Estados Unidos ha anunciado el envío de armamento a Ucrania por valor de mil millones de dólares, en respuesta a la invasión rusa. B




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

IKEA venderá las cuatro fábricas en Rusia. IKEA no ve la oportunidad de reanudar las ventas en Rusia en un futuro previsible, dijo la compañía.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Leyendo un artículo acabo de ver una cosa con perspectiva, que estando aquí cada día se nos está pasando un poco por alto.
> 
> Llevamos ya 60 días de la ofensiva rusa en el Donbass y todavía estamos discutiendo sobre si cae o no Severodonetsk. 60 días y Rusia no ha conseguido prácticamente nada en el único frente en el que finalmente ha decidido concentrar todas sus fuerzas tras los fracasos iniciales.



Es que la caida de Severodonetsk no se discute . 
Lo que se discute es si Rusia se quedara con *1/3* de Ucrania , *2/3* de Ucrania o ...*toda* Ucrania cuando termine esta guerra


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando quieras discutimos sobre el concepto de lo femenino y su creación artificial como modo de mantener a un subproletariado sumiso y necesario para el funcionamiento de la división del trabajo.



Ja, tu no sabes que los los maoístas en la universidad de la España de Franco eran expertos en usar la vía vajinal para captar adeptos aunque los maestros eran los troskos LC y LCR.


----------



## Adriano II (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y el clapham pregunta como lo lograra si la riqueza de China son 3.5 trillones de papeles de colores fotocopiados
> Si China tuviera reservas de oro , materias primas y energia pues si ...dominaria al mundo , pero es que China carece de ellas .
> La " riqueza " de China son 3.5 trillones de papeles de colores que cada dia valen menos gracias a ...Rusia



Claro los chinos son tontos, se chupan el dedo y tieren los ojos rasgados de tanto hacer fuerza al cagar pq siempre están eztreñidos de comer tanto arroz ...




Se están quitando de encima los papelitos de colores del tio Sam a toda leche


----------



## kopke (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los genocidas asesinos rusos en su obsesión por acabar con la población civil esta vez han bombardeado un tren cargado de alimentos.
> 
> *Un misil ruso alcanza un vagón del tren de la ONG del chef José Andrés en Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Dime que José Andrés iba en ese vagón y ya no ceno.


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Jun 2022)

Teniente general Gan Pampols: «Soy pesimista, la idea de que Ucrania va a ganar a Rusia expulsándola de su territorio creo que es irreal»


Francisco José Gan Pampols (Figueras, 1958) es teniente general del Ejército en la reserva («no retirado», recuerda). Ha sido director de la Academia Genera




www.jotdown.es


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Y los pro-rusos y putinianos del foro lo venderán como que han destruido un tren con armamento de Occidente.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

Cuando estos mierdas reconocen algo...

*EEUU admite crímenes de Ucrania pero afirma que Rusia ha cometido muchos más*
El Gobierno de Estados Unidos admitió este miércoles que Ucrania ha cometido abusos durante la guerra que deben ser investigados, pero subrayó que la cantidad de crímenes de los rusos es desproporcionadamente mayor.

"Estamos viendo una cantidad desproporcionada de abusos de los rusos en comparación con las fuerzas ucranianas, pero cualquier esfuerzo internacional de rendición de cuentas debe centrarse en ambos bandos", afirmó en rueda de prensa la embajadora estadounidense para la Justicia Penal Global, Beth Van Schaack.

La diplomática dijo tener informes que incluyen "supuestos abusos de las fuerzas ucranianas contra miembros de las fuerzas rusas bajo custodia", informa Efe.


----------



## UsufructO (15 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ja, tu no sabes que los los maoístas en la universidad de la España de Franco eran expertos en usar la vía vajinal para captar adeptos aunque los maestros eran los troskos LC y LCR.



Y donde dice que me tengo que apuntar...? 
PD: Es para un amigo...


----------



## Epicii (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Algunas veces se le " hiela " el cuerpo pensando en el mas alla ...cuando te mueres .
> Como el clapham es del pueblo elegido no ira al Infierno , que es un lugar sin aire acondicionado en verano , ira al Sheol
> que no es caliente pero si muy aburrido . Ahhh , el aburrimiento eterno sin zanks
> ...



Jajajaja es un placer leerlo, por mas que no coincida a veces...

PD: Quiere saber que pasa despues de la muerte? Piense en usted 10 años antes de nacer...todos ya estuvimos muertos


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

Occidente está terminando de diseñar el nuevo mapa social de Mamaruskia: muy cercano al de Venezuela, Cuba y Nicaragua pero con preponderancia de la 3a edad.


----------



## pgas (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Pareceis alumnos de un Internado suizo carisimo tratando de buscar la terminologia " politicamente correcta " para justificar lo injustificable y explicar lo inexplicable sobre la Guerra de Ucrania. Sudais la gota gorda intentando no llamar las cosas por su nombre
> El clapham ni fu ni fa . El clapham es cinico , discipulo ( via OUIJA ) de Antistenes y lo que haga Rusia ( sin importar si es legal, ilegal, inmoral , moral , etico , inetico , justificable , no justificable , correcto , incorrecto , bueno , malo o regular ) ni fu ni fa...
> Pero por favor , no seais hipocritas .
> ...




y venga más tonterías borrellianas, a Rusia le han empujado a intervenir en Ucrania incumpliendo Minsk, y de postre chinchando con Skripals, Nabalnys, el tio del polonio etc ... sin olvidar las afrentas gordas de Chechenia, Georgia etc

Putin está haciendo un Peter The Great


----------



## raptors (15 Jun 2022)

Un buen análisis acerca de las sanciones... y como estas no son tan efectivas como occidente cree...


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver camarada ...le estas dando la razon al clapham
> NO EXISTE LA CULTURA ESPANOLA . Existen culturas espanolas ( en plural ) porque Espana no es una Nacion
> Es un Estado multinacional
> El termino " espanol " es politico , no cultural . Igual que no existe la cultura " britanica " .
> ...



En que idioma hablaban las españas?
Desde cuando se habla español en Barcelona??

Que llevo España a las Españas de America?
Que idioma?
Que literatura?
Que modelo educativo??
Que arquitectura?
Que costumbrismo??
Que idiosincrasia ???
Que organizacion territorial??
Que cultura militar??
Que arte culinario??
Que religion??
Que legislacion??

Llevo España una cultura homogenea a las Españas de America...o no la llevo?

Repito, ESPAÑA NO TUVO COLONIAS, SE REPLICO A SI MISMA EN LAS ESPAÑAS DE AMERICA.

Dando lo mejor de si misma.


Oye que lo mismo hablaron primero latin en La Española...y yo no me he enterado.


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

*El expresidente ruso y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev, ha puesto en duda este miércoles que Ucrania "vaya a existir en los mapas" en un plazo de dos años, en el marco de la invasión desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del mandatario ruso, Vladimir Putin.*

Recordemos que mucha gente decía en su día que este tío era la "esperanza de Rusia" cuando tocó poltrona en el 2008 inicio reformas para democratizar el país y es cuando mas cerca de occidente y de Europa han estado los rusos en teoría.

Se le ve bastante demócrata la verdad, entre estas declaraciones y la de que los occidentales eran todos unos malnacidos y unos degenerados se esta luciendo. 

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...29072cf430bcdf


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues como se usa ?
> Edito, ya lo vi, pero siguen



Yo en el móvil uso el navegador de duckduckgo, no es una maravilla y tiene algunas carencias, pero filtra todos los anuncios de burbuja.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Los ucranianos, teniendo más de 100.000 soldados atrincherados en Donbass, 60.000 en la defensa de Kiev, y 40.000 en la defensa de Odessa, se quedó sin efectivos para la defensa de cualquier otro frente. Y eso explica como los rusos, en apenas una semana, se hicieron con todo el sur del país -Kherson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia- sin apenas resistencia.



En Kherson los ukras tenían una brigada mecanizada completa (la 59), la toma tan rápida de la ciudad sin duda fué por la utilización de fuerzas paracaidistas (7ª División VDV) aunque las fuentes rusas no hablan mucho de éste episodio, quizas porque esperan repetirlo.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues como se usa ?
> Edito, ya lo vi, pero siguen





Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo en el móvil uso el navegador de duckduckgo, no es una maravilla y tiene algunas carencias, pero filtra todos los anuncios de burbuja.



El navegador Brave, aunque seguro que recopila datos que se queda, pero bloquea publicidad, y es posible pasar del Brave del PC (Linux, Windows, etc) a Android con facilidad.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver camarada ...le estas dando la razon al clapham
> NO EXISTE LA CULTURA ESPANOLA . Existen culturas espanolas ( en plural ) porque Espana no es una Nacion
> Es un Estado multinacional
> El termino " espanol " es politico , no cultural . Igual que no existe la cultura " britanica " .
> ...



Existían los hispanos y eran diferentes a los lusos porque su cultura era diferente, ya que físicamente eran y son iguales.
Las distintas culturetas españolas (y británicas) son un invento moderno con el único objetivo de SANGRAR a un Estado común atomizado y débil. Póngase de ejemplo el euskera, que no habló nadie hasta que se empezó a subvencionar con dinero del resto de los españoles. Como si los romanos hubiesen abandonado el latín mágicamente tras haberse bañado en el Bidasoa.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando quieras discutimos sobre el concepto de lo femenino y su creación artificial como modo de mantener a un subproletariado sumiso y necesario para el funcionamiento de la división del trabajo.



Ayyyyy señor...llevame pronto...

Señor de la vida y la esperanza...aparta de nosotros este caliz!!!

Que hemos hecho Señor los pobres españoles para habernos ganado esta plaga amoral y torticera...cuando terrminara nuestro sufrimiento Señor...

Ahora tambien la feminidad le estorba al proletariado dizque rojo...

Dejaran algo en esta vida nuestra de la piel de toro....por lo que merezca la pena levantarse cada mañana.

Al menos Mozgovoj, Motorola, Givi...se levantaron en armas para defender a mujeres cariñosas, femeninas, familiares, hogareñas...y por ellas en parte, germen de vida de los donbasitas, dieron su sangre..por esposas y hermanas...hijas y abuelas...mujeres que merecia la pena conocer, y era un privilegio tratar.

Por que nos habremos de levantar los españoles? Señor Nuestro...acaso nos dejaran alguna mujer de verdad??? O tambien nos vas a condenar buen Dios, a soportar los orcos rojimorados que aguantamos cada 8 M...con su feminismo desvirtuado y monstruoso...

Señor ampara a tus hijos españoles, dejanos por lo menos ser felices como los hombres de Donbass...y dejanos al menos una razon por la que vivir felices...y llegado el caso, defender la tierra...dejanos a la mujer española...no nos la quites buen Dios.

Asi sea...


P.d.: para los serbios, la tierra es femenina...es representacion de la mujer, que se fertiliza con la siembra...y da su fruto.


----------



## lapetus (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un clapham sin ZANKS es como un pene sin prepucio , un webo sin pelos , una boca sin dientes , una rosa sin olor



¿Pero ustec no era de la tribu, un circumciso como manda el Señor?¿Porqué elogia los apéndices de los paganos?


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._



Usa Brave


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jun 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Y donde dice que me tengo que apuntar...?
> PD: Es para un amigo...



Tendrías que retroceder en el tiempo, que se le va hacer.


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

Creo que Putin fracasó en darle bienestar a su pueblo. Por lo tanto fracasará también en su invasión asesina.


----------



## Nefersen (15 Jun 2022)

Escuché a un experto militar diciendo que, a los misiles dirigidos por GPS, se le introducen los datos de geolocalización que da un satélite de vigilancia, y una vez disparados, van a su objetivo y golpean con total precisión. 
Entiendo que en estas condiciones es imposible colocar tropas o un cuartel general a 40 o 50 kilómetros de este tipo de misiles. 

¿Algún experto militar me puede decir si hay alguna forma de protegerse o defenderse de ese tipo de misiles? ¿Es posible interferir en los sistemas de GPS de esos misiles para impedir que lleguen a su objetivo?


----------



## piru (15 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Recomiendo mandarlo a la nevera. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un CM sumergido en el foro para crear división y polémicas. Al final consigue que se diluya lo importante del debate y que los foristas nos enemistemos discutiendo temas diferentes a la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> Me he dado cuenta al tenerlo un tiempo en la nevera y volverlo a sacar. Sus mensajes crean mal rollo entre nosotros y no se atiene a razones, ergo... CM de libro. Fíjese en su fecha de ingreso en el foro: febrero del 22, comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania.
> Yo lo he vuelto a congelar, es lo más sano (al menos para mi)



Yo no lo he ignorado, de momento, porque el tema de la Leyenda Negra no es del todo un OT en este hilo. Lo que le está haciendo el mundo anglo a Rusia en Ucrania es lo mismo que le hicieron hace 200 años a España en América.

A lo mejor hay suerte y a algún leyendanegrista se le abren los ojos.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Kasparov:
> 
> *"Putin solo negociará cuando tenga que hacerlo, después de que Ucrania esté claramente ganando. Todo lo que sucede antes de eso, todas las llamadas y declaraciones tontas como las de Macron, solo envían a Putin el mensaje de que los aliados de Ucrania son débiles y que puede obtener un buen trato cuando quiera."
> 
> *



Buen ajedrecista pero no le veo como lider militar ... Ucrania esta perdiendo y la ridiculez de armamento que han decidido enviarle hoy dice que perderá del todo.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cuando estos mierdas reconocen algo...
> 
> *EEUU admite crímenes de Ucrania pero afirma que Rusia ha cometido muchos más*
> El Gobierno de Estados Unidos admitió este miércoles que Ucrania ha cometido abusos durante la guerra que deben ser investigados, pero subrayó que la cantidad de crímenes de los rusos es desproporcionadamente mayor.
> ...



Y tu más ... Bonito argumento.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Es del videojuego. Y sí, es brutal. ¿No has visto montajes de desfiles con ese tema de la banda sonora del videojuego? Acojonan un rato...
> 
> 
> 
> También los hay con otro tema del mismo juego y dan más miedo si acaso...



Seh, he visto un monton de esos ya y esos dos sobretodo


----------



## Top5 (15 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Escuché a un experto militar diciendo que, a los misiles dirigidos por GPS, se le introducen los datos de geolocalización que da un satélite de vigilancia, y una vez disparados, van a su objetivo y golpean con total precisión.
> Entiendo que en estas condiciones es imposible colocar tropas o un cuartel general a 40 o 50 kilómetros de este tipo de misiles.
> 
> ¿Algún experto militar me puede decir si hay alguna forma de protegerse o defenderse de ese tipo de misiles? ¿Es posible interferir en los sistemas de GPS de esos misiles para impedir que lleguen a su objetivo?



Hombre, no soy experto militar pero eso me suena a *inhibidores* de GPS.
Seguramente habrá algo.


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

la NATO esta a punto de rendirse a RUSIA


Berlin has decided not to nationalize Gazprom Germania in order to not to anger Putin.

Maybe they are finally see the long term implications of this war.


----------



## alnitak (15 Jun 2022)

Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, official says


Ukraine's top negotiator says 200 to 500 troops are dying daily.




www.axios.com





1000 bajas diarias reconocen los ukronazis

joder ....viva rusia

pero hay que parar esto ya ...


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

@DimitriChamanov

Otro escalón con tanques T-80BV, esta vez en la región de Tula.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jun 2022)

El Clapham me ha puesto en el ignore......... si, es cierto, ya no podré leer sus brillantes idas de olla. Siempre le zankeaba, pero es que no le ha gustado que me posicionase del lado del conflorero luisgarciaredondo, que ha dejado en evidencia la supina ignorancia del Clapham y lo que es peor, su hispanofobia y leyendanegricismo absolutos........ que vaya bien Clapham, me espero a la sexta cuenta para volver a leerte. Entre esto y que @delhierro me ignoró hace un chorro de años, porque yo me burlaba de su amor al Coletari Pablemos......... creo que no vale la pena seguir el hilo ya, un saludo a todos, me quito de en medio!!!! (NO)  UCRANIA ES RUSIA, A CHUPAR RABO ORCOCHINO, RATAS OTANICAS NAUSEABUNDAS.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Pues todo listo para atacar Slovyansk desde el Norte y otra defensa urbana de los ucranianos... Supongo que primero cerraran y rendiran las bolsas que han ido logrando en Zolote, en Severodonetsk y la última de Uglegorsk y luego intentaran rodear también la zona Este.


----------



## Expected (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Algunas veces se le " hiela " el cuerpo pensando en el mas alla ...cuando te mueres .
> Como el clapham es del pueblo elegido no ira al Infierno , que es un lugar sin aire acondicionado en verano , ira al Sheol
> que no es caliente pero si muy aburrido . Ahhh , el aburrimiento eterno sin zanks
> ...



Recuerda Clapham....cuando las puertas del metro moscovita se abren....ASTAROSNA..IDBIERI ZAKRIVAIUTSA. ESLIEDUSHIE ESTANZIA YUGOZAPATNAIA. 

PARA que veas que se te pueden dedicar cosas incluso mejores que una decena de zanks.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Yo no lo he ignorado, de momento, porque el tema de la Leyenda Negra no es del todo un OT en este hilo. Lo que le está haciendo el mundo anglo a Rusia en Ucrania es lo mismo que le hicieron hace 200 años a España en América.
> 
> A lo mejor hay suerte y a algún leyendanegrista se le abren los ojos.



Yo no me voy 200 años atrás, con 1898 y el episodio del acorazado Maine en La Habana, los anglos llevan repitiendo la jugada 130 años, y la gente sigue tragando.

En cierto modo, Rusia intenta evitar un 1898 como el que le hicieron a España, Cuba, Filipinas, etc, con el consiguiente genocidio en Filipinas sobre los mayores de 10 años.

Cuando los países latinoamericanos comenzaron a independizarse, cada uno en su contexto (empezando por México, Colombia, Perú, como herederos de la organización territorial de entonces) eran grandes potencias en relación a países insignificantes de Europa o Asia. 
Y hoy hay que ver en qué situación se encuentran algunos de ellos.

Consecuencia de su propia gestión y sus decisiones, y casi siempre arrastrados por esa élite clasista y corrupta (no siempre de origen europeo) al servicio de los intereses de la anglosfera.


----------



## Expected (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El expresidente ruso y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev, ha puesto en duda este miércoles que Ucrania "vaya a existir en los mapas" en un plazo de dos años, en el marco de la invasión desencadenada el 24 de febrero por orden del mandatario ruso, Vladimir Putin.*
> 
> Recordemos que mucha gente decía en su día que este tío era la "esperanza de Rusia" cuando tocó poltrona en el 2008 inicio reformas para democratizar el país y es cuando mas cerca de occidente y de Europa han estado los rusos en teoría.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos es COHERENTE....no como Antonia


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la NATO esta a punto de rendirse a RUSIA
> 
> 
> Berlin has decided not to nationalize Gazprom Germania in order to not to anger Putin.
> ...



Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.

Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

Se nota que van perdiendo la guerra




otros ya vistos del estilo


----------



## Zhukov (15 Jun 2022)

Me he puesto al día, resúmenes de los días anteriores, situación general y últimas noticias









Noticias de la guerra 15/06/2022 – informe especial


Resúmenes de Readovka 12 Junio 13 Junio resumen de Cassad 14 Junio Situación general de las operaciones: Kharkov: Aquí tras avances y retrocesos alternos, hay pueblos que han cambiad…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## mirkoxx (15 Jun 2022)

*Slaviansk: El frente acercándose lentamente. Zonas naranjas donde se lucha actualmente.*


*ANNA NEWS: Nuestra artillería está aplastando las fortificaciones enemigas en la zona del monte Karachun. También informan que en este momento hay batallas en el área del asentamiento de Mayaky ubicado a solo ocho kilómetros de Slovyansk.*


*Ubicación del Monte Karachun: como se observa se encuentra al suroeste de la ciudad*






*Distancia de Mayaky a Slaviansk; entre 7 y 8 kilómetros*


----------



## Poseidón (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.
> 
> Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia



Pobriños, se creen que ahora Putin va a firmar paces 

PD: Me decepcionaria soberanamente que lo hiciera vaya, Que alargue esto todo lo que pueda, el hastio belico Europa lo lleva muy mal. Unos meses mas y tenemos las primeras revueltas en Europa.-


----------



## Malevich (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.
> 
> Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia



Uno de los más repugnantes mamporreros otanistas. Desde que vomitaba su odio a Yugoslavia y al pueblo serbio desde las páginas del panfleto de la CIA antes conocido como diario independiente de la mañana y ahora el periódico global.... Del que fue además director de opinión.
Le han puesto en Bruselas para que ate en corto a Buxade, al parecer con simpatías "euroasiaticas" y duginianas.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jun 2022)

. Ministerio de Defensa ruso: "Kiev aprovechó la pausa humanitaria en la planta Azot para reagruparse, usando a los civiles como escudos humanos"

Los militares ucranianos han cometido numerosas violaciones del alto el fuego que interrumpieron la *evacuación de los civiles* que aún permanecen en la planta química Azot de la ciudad de Severodonetsk (Donbass), según indicó el coronel general Mijaíl Mízintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia.

"A pesar de las medidas sin precedentes adoptadas por la Federación Rusa, las autoridades de Kiev interrumpieron cínicamente la operación humanitaria. Los medios de control objetivos, incluidos los drones, han registrado *numerosas violaciones del alto el fuego*", declaró Mízintsev, que dirige la Sede de Coordinación Interinstitucional rusa para la respuesta humanitaria en Ucrania.

Asimismo, el alto mando resaltó que las fuerzas de Kiev aprovecharon la pausa humanitaria para "reagruparse en posiciones más ventajosas y restablecer la eficacia del combate, mientras* usaban a los civiles como escudos humanos*". Además, destacó que se disparó indiscriminadamente desde la zona industrial del complejo a partir de las 08:00 (hora local) sobre zonas residenciales de Severodonetsk con morteros de 120 mm y con cañones de tanque.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> raciones de combate
> 
> todo sea dicho que estos cocineros no tienen puta idea. Batallas sí sabría como alimentar acordemente a todo un regimiento de bravos soldados rusos.
> 
> [



Tú no has hecho la mili, ¿ verdad ?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chapuzator (15 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ja, tu no sabes que los los maoístas en la universidad de la España de Franco eran expertos en usar la vía vajinal para captar adeptos aunque los maestros eran los troskos LC y LCR.



Pues te puedo decir que aunque milité en la LCR unos años, el trostkismo no me ayudo a eso, follé menos que un mulo atao a un caqui.


----------



## Elimina (15 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y tu más ... Bonito argumento.



No se trata de una noticia para justificar sus crímines, sino para ir admitiéndolos sin que lo parezca. En este momento EEUU está rompiendo peras con el ucrofato, y Volo tiene que ir preparando las maletas.
Biden, sobre todo que parezca un accidente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

Al menos si te tiran una piedra a la cabeza estás protegido

Comprar por Aliexpress es lo que tiene.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No se trata de una noticia para justificar sus crímines, sino para ir admitiéndolos sin que lo parezca. En este momento EEUU está rompiendo peras con el ucrofato, y Volo tiene que ir preparando las maletas.
> Biden, sobre todo que parezca un accidente.



Pués no había caido que pudiera ser así pero bien visto.


----------



## frangelico (15 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Uno de los más repugnantes mamporreros otanistas. Desde que vomitaba su odio a Yugoslavia y al pueblo serbio desde las páginas del panfleto de la CIA antes conocido como diario independiente de la mañana y ahora el periódico global.... Del que fue además director de opinión.
> Le han puesto en Bruselas para que ate en corto a Buxade, al parecer con simpatías "euroasiaticas" y duginianas.



Es hijo de un nazi austriaco (de ahí su furia anti-serbia) que se casó en España con una hermana de la madre de las hermanas de Palacio. Y estuvo casado con una (que murió) hija de uno de los jueces felipistas más rastreros y corruptos.


----------



## Epicii (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver camarada ...le estas dando la razon al clapham
> NO EXISTE LA CULTURA ESPANOLA . Existen culturas espanolas ( en plural ) porque Espana no es una Nacion
> Es un Estado multinacional
> El termino " espanol " es politico , no cultural . Igual que no existe la cultura " britanica " .
> ...



Como no va a existir la cultura española? Lo que no existe es el mito de la pureza...el mito que dice que la propia cultura es única, de origen divino y no le debe a ninguna otra...

La cultura española al igual que todas, tiene orígenes, herencia y aportes de otras cultura, igual todas las demás

Lo que sucede es simple, cuando uno trata de encontrar la quintaesencia de una cultura, termina en la conclusión ridícula de que no existe esa cultura...
LO QUE NO EXISTE ES LA QUINTAESENCIA, Las culturas son como un mosaico, no tienen quinta esencia, son en su mayoría aportes y herencia ajenas, que se combinan de forma UNICA en ese territorio y tiempo histórico...


----------



## Arraki (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (15 Jun 2022)

Es una gran noticia que Rusia implique a la población local.
Además así liberará tropas propias en labores administrativas, policiales o humanitarias.


----------



## Remequilox (15 Jun 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Kasparov, el ultraliberal que defiende a magnates corruptos tipo.Jodorovsky o Berezovsky...oh que autoridad.
> 
> Pero el problema es que Ucrania ni con ayudas puede ganar. Ni con la mitad de su ejército asistido por tropas extranjeras.



Habría que definir que significa "ganar", en concreto que significa que "Ucrania gane".

Podría significar, por ejemplo, que en una batalla Ucrania tenga menos bajas que Rusia. Ucrania habría "ganado".
También podría significar que en una batalla Ucrania consiga incluso una victoria defensiva, con o sin ventaja de bajas. Ucrania habría "ganado".
Claro que tenemos en antecedente de batallas "ganadoras", definidas de ese modo:

*Iwo Jima*, para los japoneses en 1945 ("Ganaron", pues tuvieron menos bajas que USA).
(Ya sabemos que tras esa "victoria" los japoneses ofrecieron negociaciones y se les reconoció como ganadores de la IIWW en el Pacífico)

*Bosque de Hürtgen,* para los alemanes en 1945 ("Ganaron", pues detuvieron el avance aliado durante meses, e incluso en el balance final tuvieron menos bajas que los aliados).
(Ya sabemos que tras esa victoria defensiva, los alemanes ofrecieron negociaciones, y el Canciller Adolf fue el primer presidente de la Comisión Europea, y pudo centrarse en su campaña de frente único contra los rusos, que logró ganar....)


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (15 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver camarada ...le estas dando la razon al clapham
> NO EXISTE LA CULTURA ESPANOLA . Existen culturas espanolas ( en plural ) porque Espana no es una Nacion
> Es un Estado multinacional
> El termino " espanol " es politico , no cultural . Igual que no existe la cultura " britanica " .
> ...



Que no existe la nación o la cultura española. Ya. La nación política española es la reunión de los españoles de ambos hemisferios. Tú que estás en Miami también, mendrugo. Sigue leyendo, sigue.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Kasparov, el ultraliberal que defiende a magnates corruptos tipo.Jodorovsky o Berezovsky...oh que autoridad.
> 
> Pero el problema es que Ucrania ni con ayudas puede ganar. Ni con la mitad de su ejército asistido por tropas extranjeras.



Kasparov es turco de azerbaián, no es ruso.
No tiene la mínima influencia...ni tan siquiera en Azerbaián


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Jun 2022)

_Kharkov: Anuncios en diferentes puntos de la ciudad de la oficina local de vivienda. Se les pide que dejen abiertos sus apartamentos para que los teroboronets puedan, en caso de ser necesario, equipar puestos de tiro allí.


















_


----------



## magufone (15 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Kasparov es turco de azerbaián, no es ruso.
> No tiene la mínima influencia...ni tan siquiera en Azerbaián



Bueno... su apellido en realidad es Veinshtéin... Kasparov es la modificación de Kasparian, el apellido de su madre, que adoptó y modificó.
Madre armenia y padre judio.


----------



## NPI (15 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.
> 
> Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia



Hermann Tertsch *persona confiable* de György Schwartz


----------



## ccartech (15 Jun 2022)

¡La batalla ha comenzado en las afueras de Mayaki! ¡Los residentes locales informan que el ejército ruso entró en las afueras del pueblo de Mayaki y obligó a pelear al grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se había asentado en el pueblo! Al parecer, los militares rusos


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Bueno... su apellido en realidad es Veinshtéin... Kasparov es la modificación de Kasparian, el apellido de su madre, que adoptó y modificó.
> Madre armenia y padre judio.



Efectivamente, su familia es armenia, pero él es turco


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Escuché a un experto militar diciendo que, a los misiles dirigidos por GPS, se le introducen los datos de geolocalización que da un satélite de vigilancia, y una vez disparados, van a su objetivo y golpean con total precisión.
> Entiendo que en estas condiciones es imposible colocar tropas o un cuartel general a 40 o 50 kilómetros de este tipo de misiles.
> 
> ¿Algún experto militar me puede decir si hay alguna forma de protegerse o defenderse de ese tipo de misiles? ¿Es posible interferir en los sistemas de GPS de esos misiles para impedir que lleguen a su objetivo?



No hace falta el satélite para conocer las coordenadas de un objeto en la tierra, simplemente con Google Maps o otra red de mapas geolocalizados se pueden conocer. 

Después es simplemente saber tu posición exacta de lanzamiento y suministrar la posición del objetivo al misil balístico o de crucero. 

Cuando se introducen los datos del objetivo se pueden incluir las rutas o zonas a evitar donde se supone el enemigo tenga defensas antiaereas que puedan suponer un riesgo para el misil de crucero.

En misiles balísticos modernos también se puede programar la trayectoria según interese para dificultar su posible interceptación.

Con respecto a lo de interferir el GPS eso existe desde hace muchos años, todas las grandes potencias desarrollan interferidores de GPS, Glonass, Beidou e incluso Galileo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Usa Brave



O el plugin Ublock Origin para Firefox o Chrome.


----------



## dabuti (15 Jun 2022)

UCRONAZIS desalojados de hoteles búlgaros del Mar Negro.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es una gran noticia que Rusia implique a la población local.
> Además así liberará tropas propias en labores administrativas, policiales o humanitarias.



Eso es el plan politico, desaparecido hasta practicamente ahora. Mucha gente no sale el dia de Rusia en las regiones liberadas porque no se fia de quedar lueog en territorio ucro si negocian. De hecho no hay unas fronteras claras más alla de la demarcación sovietica de Lugansk y Donetsk.

Ucrania moviliza a todos los hombres en su zona, no digo que los rusos lo hagan obligatorio. Pero es facil dar casa en propiedad ( los proucraninaos no volveran ) a todo tio que se juegue el culo en las milicias aliadas. Vale patriotismo, pero tener benificios para la vuelta si vuelves te hace no verte un poco primo.


----------



## Honkler (15 Jun 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> El Clapham me ha puesto en el ignore......... si, es cierto, ya no podré leer sus brillantes idas de olla. Siempre le zankeaba, pero es que no le ha gustado que me posicionase del lado del conflorero luisgarciaredondo, que ha dejado en evidencia la supina ignorancia del Clapham y lo que es peor, su hispanofobia y leyendanegricismo absolutos........ que vaya bien Clapham, me espero a la sexta cuenta para volver a leerte. Entre esto y que @delhierro me ignoró hace un chorro de años, porque yo me burlaba de su amor al Coletari Pablemos......... creo que no vale la pena seguir el hilo ya, un saludo a todos, me quito de en medio!!!! (NO)  UCRANIA ES RUSIA, A CHUPAR RABO ORCOCHINO, RATAS OTANICAS NAUSEABUNDAS.



A mi también  , cosa que me la suda en grado superlativo. Al final no deja de ser otro imbécil con pretensiones…


----------



## delhierro (15 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al menos si te tiran una piedra a la cabeza estás protegido
> 
> Comprar por Aliexpress es lo que tiene.



Eso es una temeridad, si da en el brazo metalico de la silla puedes tener un problema. Son demasiado brutotes a veces, yo me acojono cuando entran en los sitios sin mirar mucho, las minas o las trampas son peligrosas. El valor cuando es necesario, un soldado debe velar por seguir entero, con una esquirla en un ojo estas jodido.


----------



## Egam (15 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Escuché a un experto militar diciendo que, a los misiles dirigidos por GPS, se le introducen los datos de geolocalización que da un satélite de vigilancia, y una vez disparados, van a su objetivo y golpean con total precisión.
> Entiendo que en estas condiciones es imposible colocar tropas o un cuartel general a 40 o 50 kilómetros de este tipo de misiles.
> 
> ¿Algún experto militar me puede decir si hay alguna forma de protegerse o defenderse de ese tipo de misiles? ¿Es posible interferir en los sistemas de GPS de esos misiles para impedir que lleguen a su objetivo?



Sin ser experto militar, te anticipo que si es posible interferir la señal del GPS, incluso militar aunque este codificada.
Espezando simplemente con un ataque de saturacion de las frecuencias que usa.
Creo que los armamentos de guerra electronica empiezan por ahi.


----------



## golden graham (15 Jun 2022)

Es argentino


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jun 2022)

_Informes no confirmados de dos ciudadanos estadounidenses capturados en #Ukraine . @StateDept dice que está al tanto y en contacto con las autoridades ucranianas, pero debido a "consideraciones de privacidad", no habrá más comentarios.

"También reiteramos una vez más que los ciudadanos estadounidenses no deben viajar a Ucrania debido al conflicto armado activo y la individualización de los ciudadanos estadounidenses en Ucrania por parte de los funcionarios de seguridad del gobierno ruso", dice un portavoz de @StateDept .

"Si es cierto, haremos todo lo posible para que regresen a salvo a casa", dice John Kirby desde el atril @WhiteHouse .

Los dos veteranos militares estadounidenses de #Alabama , Alexander Drueke y Andy Tai Huynh, desaparecieron en los últimos días cerca de Kharkhiv, según sus familias

_


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

Acabo de leer 85% menos de matriculaciones de coches en Mamaruskia. 

Los chuparuso son lo máximo en estupidez.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y los pro-rusos y putinianos del foro lo venderán como que han destruido un tren con armamento de Occidente.



Eso son cosas de Putin, los militares habrian volado los 12 puentes sobre el Dnieper y el frente del donbass hubiera colapsado hace semanas. 

Quizas a Putin le parezca mejor una guerra larga ( en el plano economico le va bien ) , pero a mi me jode, que mueran los voluntarios ( la gente que se cree algo y lucha por ello ) de forma innecesaria.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRONAZIS desalojados de hoteles búlgaros del Mar Negro.



joder, tampoco te pases. Les reubican en otros sitios porque los hoteles tienen que generar pasta. Por cierto la ucra trabajando de camarera está como para ponerle un chalé. Si llega a estar en España se la levantan al marido aun teniendo larvas


----------



## pemebe (15 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Teniente general Gan Pampols: «Soy pesimista, la idea de que Ucrania va a ganar a Rusia expulsándola de su territorio creo que es irreal»
> 
> 
> Francisco José Gan Pampols (Figueras, 1958) es teniente general del Ejército en la reserva («no retirado», recuerda). Ha sido director de la Academia Genera
> ...



*Esto no va a salir por televisión*
Muy bueno (teniente general en la reserva que no retirado y hay cosas que no puede decir). Es largo. Algunos extractos relativos a la Guerra. 

Ucrania. Este país ahora mismo es un Estado semifallido. No controla una parte importante de su territorio, su sistema de producción está prácticamente paralizado, tiene negada la exportación de materiales y recursos a través del mar Negro y tiene que ser subsidiada permanentemente por la comunidad internacional, su día a día se está basando en ayudas externas. Recibe ingentes cantidades de material, armamento, equipos, asesoramiento e información, pero lo está pasando muy mal. Ha tenido pérdidas notables, el nivel de destrucción es elevado, las infraestructuras críticas como puertos y aeropuertos, instalaciones de almacenaje, etc., una gran parte están destruidas y otra gran parte no se pueden emplear. La viabilidad del Estado ahora mismo es muy baja. 

En Donetsk, como llevaban en guerra desde 2014, hay frentes establecidos, trincheras, fortificaciones, es una guerra más complicada y con escasa movilidad, con mucho empleo de apoyos de fuego, artillería, aviación y helicópteros y escasos avances. 

En el sur. Conquistó una capital de verdad, Jarson, llegó a cruzar el Dniéper, se asentó sobre su orilla oeste y tomó la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, que sigue manteniendo, se acercó a Nikoláiev, pero no llegó a Odesa. Con la toma de Mariúpol, después de noventa días de combate, llegó a afianzar ese corredor que conecta continentalmente Crimea con el resto de la Federación Rusa

*Estacionar tropas estadounidenses en Polonia y en las Bálticas, les da sensación de amenaza. ¿Cómo vería Estados Unidos que en México se estacionaran unidades rusas? ¿Y en Cuba? Eso casi provoca una guerra mundial. *.

En el 14, Ucrania provocó un conflicto. El 14 es un año que hay que empezar a estudiar desapasionadamente y al margen de lo que leemos ahora. *¿Cuántos españoles saben que en 2014 se dio un golpe de Estado y se expulsó al presidente Yanukovich?* Tampoco se sabe quién alentó el golpe de Estado del Maidan,

Yo querría tener más claro por qué tienen tanto interés en que hasta el último ucraniano defienda Ucrania, porque va a ser hasta el último ucraniano. Debilitar a la Federación Rusa tanto, tanto, tanto, que si se llegara a producir una alianza más estrecha entre China y Rusia, este sea un pivote mucho menos eficaz. Esto no lo digo yo, lo dice *Lloyd Austin*, actual secretario de Defensa estadounidense. 

*Yo soy muy escéptico y pesimista, la idea de que Ucrania va a ganar a Rusia expulsándola de su territorio yo creo que es irreal. *

Rusia es el encargado de llevar astronautas a la Estación Espacial Internacional. Solo hay tres países en el mundo con esa tecnología, China, Rusia y Estados Unidos. Producen aviones de quinta generación o casi quinta generación bastante buenos. Tienen una tecnología nuclear depurada. 

Cuando pasan estas cosas me acuerdo siempre de Roma, del _Qui Prodest_, quién gana. Aquí, vamos a empezar al revés: ¿quién ha perdido más hasta ahora? ¿Quién es el que más está ganando? 

Estados Unidos. *Ha conseguido que sea rentable el *_*fracking*_, que no lo era por debajo de ochenta dólares el barril, que ya está a ciento veinte. Está colocando toda su industria más puntera de tecnología en seguridad de defensa ampliamente. T*ambién le beneficia que aumente el gasto de defensa en todo el mundo.* Ha aumentado sus exportaciones porque se ha convertido en socio de sustitución de todos esos países que aplican sanciones económicas. *Ha mejorado su cohesión interna, que estaba debilitada notablemente, *nunca había habido tanta tensión entre republicanos y demócratas. Y después vendría China. Si combinamos todos estos aspectos y nos preguntamos a quién favorece que se alargue el conflicto, tendremos que contestarnos. 


*El entrevistador: Unir Crimea era el objetivo mínimo, quizá. Tenían problemas con el agua…*
Les cortaron el suministro los ucranianos. 

Más problemas de los que tuvieron Alemania y Polonia y mira. Claro que se ha abierto una trinchera de odio, pero habrá que rellenarla, como se dice en Europa, las primeras paletadas tienen que ser de prosperidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Existían los hispanos y eran diferentes a los lusos porque su cultura era diferente, ya que físicamente eran y son iguales.
> Las distintas culturetas españolas (y británicas) son un invento moderno con el único objetivo de SANGRAR a un Estado común atomizado y débil. *Póngase de ejemplo el euskera, que no habló nadie hasta que se empezó a subvencionar con dinero del resto de los españoles.* Como si los romanos hubiesen abandonado el latín mágicamente tras haberse bañado en el Bidasoa.



No eres mas subnormal porque no entrenas, el euskera se hablaba antes que los castellanos empezasen a hablar mal latin con la boca llena.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (15 Jun 2022)

*Mirada al frente Norte de Slaviansk:





*

-Rusia, supuestamente, controla la línea Dovhen'ke-Dolina-Bohorodychne-Pryshyb después de cruzar el Seversky Donets (línea roja). 

-Las posiciones forestales muy fortificadas del Ejercito ucraniano en el Parque Nacional Sviati Hory (cuadro rojo) se encuentran aún siendo despejadas. Los mapas muestran que la zona del parque cerca del río Donets y de Sydorove está en una "zona gris".

-La situación en la propia Sydorove (circulo amarillo) es confusa, por decir los menos. Días atrás fuentes pro-rusas han confirmado su captura, pero, la realidad es que aún estaría siendo asegurada y no está 100% en poder Ruso.

-Las fuerzas rusas habrían iniciado el asalto sobre Majaky (circulo azul). El ataque se realiza luego (sin confirmar) de que las unidades de Rusia cruzaran el Seversky Donets. Recordemos que en algunas zonas es posible atravesarlo por su bajo nivel de agua.

-Bohorodychne está en manos rusas, no obstante, hay presencia ucraniana confirmada en el sureste de la misma y en algunas colinas(flecha roja); todavía Kiev mantiene el fuego de su artillería sobre la ciudad.

-Dolina fue liberada por las fuerzas de Rusia y se combate en la vecina Krasnopillya (circulo negro).

-El avance de las tropas rusas en la densa zona forestal entre Ivanivka y Adamivka (flecha azul), rumoreado unos días atrás, *NO* se ha podido confirmar. Se busca envolver desde el Oeste a Slaviansk. Tampoco se descarta que continúen avanzando por el oeste hacia el sur para bajar hacia Kramatorsk.

-El número 1 es un probable caldero operativo que busquen las tropas rusas al norte de Slaviansk. De ser una realidad los avances y un probable afianzamiento de las tropas de Rusia en el Este (Sydorove-Majaky) y Oeste (Krasnopillya-Ivaninka-Adamivka), las fuerzas de Kiev quedarían bajo fuego, en ambos lados, en una densa y amplia zona forestal que envuelve la carretera E40.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> el euskera se hablaba



Eso no es un idioma. No jodamos.


----------



## golden graham (15 Jun 2022)

Pues si no eres argentino ya me diras de donde eres


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Los Bastardos y sus putitas han perdido la guerra:


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso no es un idioma. No jodamos.



El Hebreo si que es un idioma inventado, como no sabian como se pronunciaban las letras del alfabeto, se inventaron el sonido y listo.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No eres mas subnormal porque no entrenas, el euskera se hablaba antes que los castellanos empezasen a hablar mal latin con la boca llena.



No sabía lo de los castellanos de la época prerromana. 

Deslúmbrame.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Hebreo si que es un idioma inventado, como no sabian como se pronunciaban las letras del alfabeto, se inventaron el sonido y listo.



Jajajaja, qué cosa que no hay griego sin hebreo.
Pero sin ese guturalismo vascuence...


----------



## golden graham (15 Jun 2022)

Ni de coña. Eres argentino.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> No sabía lo de los castellanos de la época prerromana.
> 
> Deslúmbrame.



Lee y aprende :
Las *Glosas Emilianenses* son pequeñas anotaciones manuscritas a un códice en latín, realizadas en varias lenguas: entre ellas el propio latín, un romance hispánico (bien español medieval con rasgos riojanos, bien navarro-aragonés en su variedad riojana12) y* euskera.*


----------



## rejon (15 Jun 2022)

Rusia ha perdido entre el 20 y el 30 por ciento de su fuerza blindada desplegada en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra: general Mark Milley.


----------



## Bishop (15 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Seh, he visto un monton de esos ya y esos dos sobretodo



Ahí tienes la versión femenina, con una pequeña intro instrumental. Creo recordar que algún montaje hay con esta también.


----------



## crocodile (15 Jun 2022)

Estimados seguidores, os invitamos a escuchar mañana a las 8:00 en la Radiocadena Española a Dmitry Sokolov, Encargado de Negocios de Rusia en España. 
¡No lo perdáis!


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic Freaky*
> 
> ¿Vamos a una economía tipo Star Trek?



A mi que soy un empecinado con eso del cambio climático no antropogénico e imparable, me da que esas pelis que han estado mostrándonos tipo 'Los Juegos del Hambre', tienen una razón de ser. Igual que esos realitys de supervivencia en una isla y tal. La temática subyacente en esas mierdas, suele ser la misma: el más preparado sobrevive.

Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _Hasta los c. De los p. Anuncios de burbuja, no puede uno ni escribir siquiera._



Mano de santo:









uBlock Origin - Bloqueador de contenido publicitario gratis, de código abierto


uBlock Origin es más que un “bloqueador de anuncios“, es un bloqueador de contenido de amplio espectro con un uso eficiente de memoria y CPU como característica principal. Developed by Raymond Hill.




ublockorigin.com


----------



## Teuro (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.
> 
> Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia



Francia diciéndole a Ucrania que ceda territorio a Rusia, cuando lo de Perejil diciendo a España que ceda Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos. Hay que ver lo "generosa" que es Francia con los territorios de los demás, y que nos monta dos guerras mundiales por no ceder Alsacia y Lorena a Alemania.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En que idioma hablaban las españas?
> 
> *CASTELLANO
> Segun el Articulo No 3 de la Constitucion Espanola de 1978
> ...



*No , se hablaba castellano y con acento andaluz *


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> NATO runs into multipolar world order - Indian Punchline
> 
> *La OTAN se topa con un orden mundial multipolar*
> 
> ...



Y ligando esto con lo del supuesto parkinson-Biden sobre eel arma táctica, aprovechan para lanzar un auto Ataque sobre los sucnor de los españoles? Yo ya me creo cualquier cosa de satan y sus huestes


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

A partir de ahora, se queda usted en el ignore.


----------



## Epicii (16 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Francia diciéndole a Ucrania que ceda territorio a Rusia, cuando lo de Perejil diciendo a España que ceda Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos. Hay que ver lo "generosa" que es Francia con los territorios de los demás, y que nos monta dos guerras mundiales por no ceder Alsacia y Lorena a Alemania.



Esta guerra no terminara con una sesión de territorios, terminara con la desaparición de Ucrania como Estado.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Sin ser experto militar, te anticipo que si es posible interferir la señal del GPS, incluso militar aunque este codificada.
> Espezando simplemente con un ataque de saturacion de las frecuencias que usa.
> Creo que los armamentos de guerra electronica empiezan por ahi.



Los servios usaban microondas de cocina para interrumpir los datos en las aeronaves que les agredían.


----------



## El Fenomeno (16 Jun 2022)

¿ Todavia los rusos no han cerrado la bolsa sobre la zona oriental del Donbass? Macho, es que no hablamos ni de todo el Donbass y segun algunas fuentes ya han metido 40 grupos tacticos de batallon de reservistas. Estos no llegan al Dnieper hasta otoño.


----------



## Adriano II (16 Jun 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> ¿ Todavia los rusos no han cerrado la bolsa sobre la zona oriental del Donbass? Macho, es que no hablamos ni de todo el Donbass y segun algunas fuentes ya han metido 40 grupos tacticos de batallon de reservistas. Estos no llegan al Dnieper hasta otoño.



Y que prisa tienen ???

Para que quieres ir al Dnieper?

Mejor luchar en terreno amigo y cerca de tus fronteras (cosas de la logística y tal)

Cuando a la OTAN no le queden ni tirachinas para mandar ya se avanzará todo lo que haya que avanzar ...


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

El misil supersónico chino que Argelia puede utilizar para hundir cualquier barco del Mediterráneo


El CM-302 es un misil de fabricación china con un alcance de 290 kilómetros, suficiente para llegar a Alicante desde Argel, y un índice de precisión del 90%.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Bartleby (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Fenomeno (16 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y que prisa tienen ???
> 
> Para que quieres ir al Dnieper?
> 
> ...



¿ Para que quieren al Dnieper? Una frontera natural te ahorra miles de soldados guardandola y mas sabiendo que el gobierno hostil de Zelensky va estar ahi ad eternum ( bueno, hasta que quiera el Pentágono).

Y la OTAN manda mucho material pero 0 soldados, eso no provoca malestar social. Cuando los reservistas rusos empiezen a llegar a casa metidos en ataudes veras si a Moscu le entra prisa. Ojito que hay un silencio informativo importante sobre esto y no sabemos lo que se estara cociendo en retaguardia.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Dejo por aquí esta triste historia...de un nazi ucraniano que iba de gallito...y acabó conociendo a Bandera en persona


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

OT 
Por lo que leo es alguna extracción


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

No cesa el pánico. En el Kremlin el aroma acre y rancio debido a la llegada de material pesado a las fuerzas patriotas se incrementa.

No habrá piedad, la humillación será contundente.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi que soy un empecinado con eso del cambio climático no antropogénico e imparable, me da que esas pelis que han estado mostrándonos tipo 'Los Juegos del Hambre', tienen una razón de ser. Igual que esos realitys de supervivencia en una isla y tal. La temática subyacente en esas mierdas, suele ser la misma: el más preparado sobrevive.
> 
> Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo.



*Siento el off-topic pero me explayo un poco en el universo de Stark Trek y su economía.*


En la Federación tienes gratis todo lo necesario y parte de cosas que se pueden considerar lujo y que te permite vivir bien pero sin acumular riquezas, se puede ir a esquiar si es tu hobby, navegar en un velero o tener una embarcación para ir pescar pero no un megayate.
El trabajo esta considerado más como un deber por la gente que como una obligación, ya que puedes vivir gratis sin trabajar pero esta mal visto si no trabajas o si no intentas desarrollarte.
Los que trabajan pueden recibir un plus de energía a gastar en cosas que necesiten energía para el desarrollo de su trabajo.
La televisión a desaparecido, no hay teles, curioso pero sale en un capitulo y la achacan de ser un arma de propaganda, hay pantallas informativas o para educación.
La democracia es directa, los políticos son nombrados por todo el pueblo, los políticos nombrados no nombran a políticos superiores, sino que los políticos de rango superior también son nombrados por democracia directa incluyendo las regiones, países, planetas o el presidente de la federación.
La economía tiene una parte de centralizada; naves, transportes, etc. y una libre, te puedes asociar a una empresa existente o crear una nueva junto a otra gente para crear y dar tus productos, no existe venta de productos pero si un producto creado no lo quiere la gente ese producto o empresa desaparece, no se cobran salarios, máximo créditos de energía para ti y la empresa y eso incluya a todos, no hay propietarios.
Conclusión; Hay pues un Estado pero como si no lo hubiera, tu puedes hacer lo que quieres y vivir igual que el resto. Trabajando o no trabajando pero lo importante es el reconocimiento de que haces algo para la humanidad para todos y eso es lo que cuenta, aunque sea servir bebidas.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (16 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Yo no lo he ignorado, de momento, porque el tema de la Leyenda Negra no es del todo un OT en este hilo. Lo que le está haciendo el mundo anglo a Rusia en Ucrania es lo mismo que le hicieron hace 200 años a España en América.
> 
> A lo mejor hay suerte y a algún leyendanegrista se le abren los ojos.



La rusofobia viene de lejos en el tiempo. Los polacos crearon el cuento de Ivan IV Vasilievich y hasta lo del apodo de "terrible"; los ingleses tomaron ese cuento y ese es que creen todos, también las "historias" de Catalina la Grande y sobre la guerra de Crimea y ruso-japonesa. Lo que sabemos del Imperio Ruso, la URSS y la Federación Rusa es una copia revisada y mejorada a la inglesa.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La rusofobia viene de lejos en el tiempo. Los polacos crearon el cuento de Ivan IV Vasilievich y hasta lo del apodo de "terrible"; los ingleses tomaron ese cuento y ese es que creen todos, también las "historias" de Catalina la Grande y sobre la guerra de Crimea y ruso-japonesa. Lo que sabemos del Imperio Ruso, la URSS y la Federación Rusa es una copia revisada y mejorada a la inglesa.



Incluso hay gente que cree que Rusia invadió Ucrania y se robaron gallinas y lavarropas.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Que no existe la nación o la cultura española. Ya. La nación política española es la reunión de los españoles de ambos hemisferios. Tú que estás en Miami también, mendrugo. Sigue leyendo, sigue.



Espana es una Nacion de Naciones .
No lo dice el clapham , que no es abogado , lo dijo Rodriguez Zapatero que es experto en Derecho Constitucional
El termino : Nacion de Naciones es , si mismo , un Oximoron . Pero puede explicarse
Espana es una Nacion Juridica Constitucional : SI , porque asi lo dicta la constitucion espanola . La nacionalidad espanola es una nacionalidad juridica constitucional , que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad " historica " o cultural
Un vasco puede tener DOS nacionalidades :
la espanola , que es una nacionalidad juridico - constitucional y la nacionalidad vasca, que es cultural ( no son excluyentes )
El clapham es ciudadano y subdito porque es nacional de dos entidades juridico - constitucionales diferentes :
es ciudadano de una Republica y a la vez es subdito de una Monarquia

Por que existe la Commonwealth pero no existe la Mancomunidad Hispana de Naciones ?
El termino " HISPANO " es un termino de origen ROMANO .
El nombre de Espana , proviene del termino romano " HISPANIA " por lo que queda claro el legado romano en la conquista de America .


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Jun 2022)

El clapham al ignore


----------



## ccartech (16 Jun 2022)

1
Durante el centésimo duodécimo día de combates , las fuerzas del # EjércitoRuso y #LPR continúan avanzando al sur de Rubizne y controlaron el fuego sobre el asentamiento de Synets'kyi, donde se encuentra otro puente destruido, flanqueando así al #EjércitoUcraniano en el área industrial de Azot en la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk. 

2
En el frente nororiental , las fuerzas del #RussianArmy y la #DPR tomaron el control total de las ciudades de Bohorodychne/Богородичне y Sydorove/Сидове y llegaron a las afueras del norte de la ciudad de Mayaky/Маяки. Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer ? medio=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.95682102106103%2C37.51302668278061&z = 1


----------



## Peineto (16 Jun 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> ¿ Todavia los rusos no han cerrado la bolsa sobre la zona oriental del Donbass? Macho, es que no hablamos ni de todo el Donbass y segun algunas fuentes ya han metido 40 grupos tacticos de batallon de reservistas. Estos no llegan al Dnieper hasta otoño.



Si tiene usted prisa, páguese una guerra rápida. Es fácil ...


----------



## quinciri (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## agricultura (16 Jun 2022)

Lo que más me entristece es constatar que una vez más, la violencia y sobre todo la guerra es la única y auténtica legitimadora y forjadora de estados. 
Desconsoladamente, sigue lamentándose Hesiodo en su tumba y junto a él lo hacemos toda la estirpe de sus descendientes o seguidores. La guerra sigue siendo el juez final, la que sujeta la balanza, la ordalía divina que decide quien se merece poseer y quien será desposeído.
Muchos pensaron que las personas modernas eran civilizadas y cultas. Que a partir de ahora los problemas se solucionarían con diálogo y moderación. Para ello presumían una herramienta que democracia llamaban.
Así, (como en las peores pesadillas, cuando se está a punto de sucumbir, se atisba un engaño, una errónea ilusión, que nos hace suponer que habíamos ya despertado); así el hombre moderno (aunque acunado en la cultura, la educación y la democracia), constata una y otra vez y con terror renovado que en realidad sigue inmerso en esa horrible pesadilla de la que no ha despertado ni despertará.

Pero vayamos a Ucrania, allí hablaban las urnas, era un país dividido, les costaba o no sabían o no querían llegar a acuerdos; de habitual, los ucranianos de habla rusa ganaban. La democracia fracasó en unir un estado que la guerra y la historia habían desunido en dos pueblos distintos. En consecuencia, como eran más y de soslayo -51 a 49- los ucranianos rusófonos ganaban.

Viendo el dios de la guerra que aquello no erá bueno, orquesta un golpe de estado. ¡Eso sí funcionaba! Se altera el status quo y las elecciones por fín se ganaban. Era previsible y sencillo; muchos de los que antes eran 51 ya no pueden votar.

No obstante, temiéndose lo peor, el pueblo, los ciudadanos que al fín al cabo no querían que nadie pusiera una bandera de ucrania en su tumba, intentan evitar en vano su Suerte, votando en las siguientes elecciones. Los ucranianos eligen votar a una persona nueva, que les promete que nunca más esas dos partes de ucrania van a estar enfrentadas.
Decidme oh dioses, para qué los ucranianos expresaron su deseo de escapar de la muerte. Todo fue vana ilusión, puesto que la persona elegida parece que pronto olvidó sus promesas.
Para terminar, ya terminamos, ya vamos terminando, como un _deus ex machina_ teatral, aparece en el definitivo acto la violencia, vistiendo su avatar preferido: la Guerra en todo su esplendor, -o casi, a algunos les parece poco-, radiante de juventud y fuerza, bien remaquilladita, como si no llevará milenios causando dolor sobre la tierra.

Sólo ella es la legítima capaz de decir quien es y quien no es, quien tiene y quien no.

¿Y nuestras urnas queridas?

Aparecerán otra vez cuando se acallen las bombas, si es que por fín acallan; como un cáliz dorado en el altar de la Guerra, para hacernos creer que en nuestra pesadilla el terror por fín ha terminado y volvemos a ser personas modernas, cultas e inteligentes.


----------



## Pirro (16 Jun 2022)

Yo también nací en Tenerife, canario certificado, portador orgulloso de un apellido guanche y creo que eres indefectiblemente gilipollas.


----------



## agricultura (16 Jun 2022)

Creo que llevas razón, prometo dejar el foro y ponerme a hacer problemas de matemáticas.
Mucha Suerte¡¡¡¡


----------



## Epicii (16 Jun 2022)

Este gilipollas de Will Pulido me bloqueo por decir que cuando ocurrió el desembarco del Dia D, la guerra ya estaba decidida por la derrota alemana...

Debe tener problemas con la mujer, no se puede ser tan sensible...jajaja


----------



## carlosito (16 Jun 2022)

Este es una entrevista que es muy dura sobre el nacionalismo ucraniano y más en concreto sobre el originado en Galitzia. El entrevistado es precisamente de Ucrania occidental aquí una imperfecta traducción del siguiente enlace.









Андрей Ваджра предсказал итог спецоперации: «Украина исчезнет как государство»


Чем завершится специальная военная операция РФ на Украине, пока можно лишь гадать. Но территории, на которые зашли российские войска, постепенно становятся Россией: там уже действует российская телефонная связь, работают российские телеканалы, начинается выдача паспортов… О том, какая судьба...




www.mk.ru





**********

*Andriy Vajra predijo el resultado de la operación especial: "Ucrania desaparecerá como estado"*
El publicista ucraniano dibujó un plan "después de la operación especial"

Cómo terminará la operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania, hasta ahora solo se puede adivinar. Pero los territorios en los que han entrado las tropas rusas se están convirtiendo gradualmente en Rusia: las comunicaciones telefónicas rusas ya están funcionando allí, los canales de televisión rusos están funcionando, la emisión de pasaportes está comenzando ... Sobre qué destino les espera a otras regiones y a Ucrania en su conjunto, el El columnista de MK habló con el analista ucraniano Andrei Vajra.*Ayuda "MK": *_Andriy Vadzhra - politólogo, escritor y publicista ucraniano. Nacido en 1971 en Volhynia en una familia de militares, su padre era un oficial de las fuerzas especiales del ejército que murió en Afganistán.

Graduado de la Facultad de Filosofía de la Universidad Nacional de Kyiv, especializado en los campos de psicología social, geopolítica y análisis de sistemas. Al graduarse, trabajó como analista en las estructuras del poder ejecutivo de Ucrania, incluidos los servicios especiales. 

Ganó fama como periodista y publicista en 2008 tras la publicación de una serie de artículos “Desintegración” y “UCRANIA: de la paz a la catástrofe”.

Fue crítico con todo tipo de "revoluciones naranjas" y Maidans, creyendo que Ucrania debería tener vínculos estrechos con Rusia.

Fue editor en jefe del sitio web Ruska Pravda, y luego del portal Alternativa, que en 2014 fue reconocido por la SBU como una amenaza a la seguridad e integridad territorial del estado ucraniano. En 2015, Vajra se vio obligado a emigrar a Rusia, donde aún vive.

- El otro día, Dmitry Peskov negó la información que apareció en los medios de que Moscú no discutiría el estado de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye con Kiev. Al mismo tiempo, ya han comenzado allí los preparativos para los referéndums sobre la adhesión a Rusia. ¿Qué esperar en este sentido? 

Es necesario centrarse no en declaraciones individuales, sino en lo que dice el Presidente de la Federación Rusa. Recordamos cómo, después de las conversaciones de Estambul, algunos funcionarios llevaron a la histeria a un gran número de conciudadanos con sus declaraciones descuidadas e inexactas. Sí, hubo una situación desagradable, pero pasó sin consecuencias. 

Las tropas de Kyiv y Chernigov no se retiraron en relación con el proceso de negociación, sino por razones de conveniencia militar. Otra cosa es que, aparentemente, los camaradas que fueron a Estambul decidieron presentar esta conveniencia como una demostración de la buena voluntad de la Federación Rusa.

En mi opinión, la retirada de las tropas de Kyiv fue conveniente desde el punto de vista militar y no fue una concesión a alguien en Estambul.

– ¿Qué resultado de la operación especial se debe lograr para poder decir que terminó con éxito?

- En mi opinión, la operación especial se completará con éxito solo si Ucrania desaparece como estado. Solo este resultado puede justificar todos los esfuerzos y sacrificios. Y solo él cumple con los intereses nacionales de Rusia.

Si Ucrania permanece en alguna forma como una especie de Estado, definitivamente será controlada por Occidente. Podemos reducir su territorio, pero eso no cambia nada. En este territorio se volverá a cultivar la rusofobia y el odio a Rusia, y de allí surgirá una amenaza militar constante.

– ¿Aunque este territorio se reduzca a Galicia?

– Galicia no puede ser un estado independiente. No tiene recursos para ello, ni materiales, ni económicos, ni financieros, ni intelectuales. Básicamente no hay nada allí. La mayor parte de la población de Galicia se encuentra la mayor parte del año en el extranjero por motivos de trabajo.

Cuando Galicia formaba parte de Austria-Hungría, era una región absolutamente improductiva que no podía alimentarse a sí misma. A finales del siglo XIX morían de hambre en Galicia casi cada año hasta 50 mil personas. Hay estadísticas precisas al respecto. Esto fue mencionado por la famosa figura de la cultura ucraniana Ivan Franko. Aproximadamente la misma cantidad de personas por año fue al extranjero a trabajar: a Europa, América. La región en sí no es viable.

- Si Ucrania no existe, ¿qué pasará en su territorio?

- Lo más probable es que haya una opción que ahora estamos viendo en el Donbass. Allí tenemos dos repúblicas populares. Quizás en un futuro cercano, otras repúblicas populares en diferentes regiones de Ucrania comenzarán a aparecer de manera similar. Al final, obtendremos un conglomerado de repúblicas populares que, por supuesto, serán controladas por Rusia. Y luego, tan pronto como esté listo, todo esto irá gradualmente a la Federación Rusa. Después de todo, estos son nuestros territorios ancestrales rusos.

- ¿Entonces toda Ucrania simplemente se unirá a la Federación Rusa?

- Sí, creo que esa será la solución más correcta al problema. Este territorio debe volver a Rusia.

– ¿Incluida Galicia?

- No. En mi opinión, tomar Galicia es inapropiado. Después de todo, toda esa histeria psicópata rusofóbica que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania no es ucraniana en su esencia. Es decir, no Little Russian. Ella es puramente gallega. Esto es lo que se trajo al territorio de la actual Ucrania desde estas tres regiones (las regiones de Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk y Ternopil), que son absolutamente rusofóbicas. Estas regiones no son absolutamente rusas, no rusas. Durante seis siglos han estado fuera de Rusia, a disposición de nuestros enemigos geopolíticos. Y en los últimos 150 años, esta región ha sido metódicamente transformada, primero por los austriacos, luego por los alemanes, en una especie de enclave rusofóbico, donde casi toda la población estaba enloquecida por el odio a Rusia. Aquellos que no sucumbieron a este lavado de cerebro fueron enviados a campos de concentración, expulsados o destruidos físicamente. No había otras opciones.

– Es decir, ¿se utilizó tal “ingeniería social”?

- Desde 1890, los austriacos están comenzando rápidamente a convertir a los rusos que vivían allí en ucranianos. Hasta ese momento, los lugareños se consideraban rusos, y luego se les ordenó convertirse en ucranianos. Y la identidad ucraniana como proyecto político incluía inicialmente la rusofobia. Simplemente no hablamos mucho de eso. Pero estos son hechos históricos.

Este período ha sido llamado la "nueva era". La "nueva era" comenzó en 1890. Numerosos artículos y declaraciones de ucranianos recién hechos comenzaron a aparecer sobre el hecho de que Rusia es su enemigo primordial y que su región suroeste debería anexarse a la Galicia austríaca.

Todo ello en el contexto de los planes geopolíticos de Austria-Hungría en vísperas de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Fue con este propósito que se crearon en Galicia los llamados "Narodovtsy", a quienes también se les llamó "Mazepins". Hubo un enfrentamiento muy duro, como resultado de lo cual todo lo ruso fue destruido.

- ¿Simplemente destruyó físicamente a todos los portadores de la "identidad rusa"?

– Antes del estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial, desde 1890 hasta 1914, todo lo ruso en Galicia fue reprimido por métodos judiciales y policiales. Había una presión continua sobre esa parte de la sociedad gallega, más precisamente rutena, que se consideraba rusa.

En 1914, con el estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial, de la represión política y el enjuiciamiento, pasaron sin problemas a la destrucción física directa. Las personas que se hacían llamar Rusyns y se consideraban parte del pueblo ruso simplemente fueron ahorcadas sin juicio ni investigación en los árboles más cercanos. O fueron enviados a prisiones, y cuando todas las prisiones estaban llenas, se construyeron dos campos de concentración para ellos: Talerhof (el primer campo de concentración en Europa. - MP ) y Terezin. Miles de personas murieron allí en condiciones inhumanas (según algunas estimaciones, durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, alrededor de 60 mil Rusyns fueron destruidos en Austria-Hungría. - M.P. 


Y los ucranianos recién creados ayudaron a los austriacos en esto y, de hecho, dirigieron el terror, escribieron denuncias y compilaron listas de "rusófilos". Es decir, algunos Rusyns destruyeron a otros Rusyns con las manos de los austriacos. Los traidores sobrevivieron.

Tales características de la personalidad humana como la tendencia a la traición o al odio hacia los rusos no están programadas a nivel genético y no se transmiten de padres a hijos. Si papá escribió una denuncia de un vecino rusófilo, su hijo no necesariamente se unirá al batallón Azov (una organización terrorista prohibida en la Federación Rusa). ¿Quizás no merece la pena apuntar a toda la población de Galicia como traidores? Luego, los gallegos vivieron durante casi medio siglo bajo el dominio soviético y se reeducaron activamente ...

- ¿Y cómo terminó este intento de "reeducación"? Yo mismo soy del oeste de Ucrania, desde la infancia sé cuál es la situación allí. Siempre ha habido odio por los rusos, incluso bajo el dominio soviético.

¿Qué eran los rusos a mediados del siglo XIX, cuando los austriacos comenzaron a crear un nuevo grupo étnico a partir de ellos? Era un conjunto etnocultural tan campesino, absolutamente primitivo. No tenían su propia élite, su propia intelectualidad. Lo único que los distinguía de otros grupos étnicos era la Iglesia uniata. Sin ella, este grupo de población se habría convertido en parte del pueblo polaco hace mucho tiempo. Pero los polacos eran católicos y los rusos eran uniatos. Era lo único que mantenía su identidad.

Los rusos del siglo XIX son la parte más empobrecida, oprimida y marginada de la población de Austria-Hungría. El 98% de los Rusyns eran campesinos, y estos eran los campesinos más pobres que vivían en las condiciones de la era prehistórica. Esta masa absolutamente analfabeta era como una pizarra en blanco, una tabula rasa, en la que se podía escribir cualquier cosa. Los austriacos tomaron a estos campesinos Rusyn y criaron a los ucranianos. E inscribieron la rusofobia en su conciencia pura y primitiva.

Durante unos 60 años, hasta 1918, el odio a los rusos fue martillado en la cabeza de los gallegos por la propaganda austriaca total y el terror total. Está martillado en su subcorteza como una fe arcaica que se transmite de generación en generación. Los rusos, “moscovitas”, para un campesino gallego son una especie de malvados personajes de los cuentos de hadas, “monstruos del infierno”. Por eso ahora llaman a los rusos "orcos". Por lo tanto, los años del poder soviético no pudieron hacer nada al respecto. Entraron en la civilización bajo la fanfarria de la rusofobia. 

Y luego vino Bandera. Y se puso aún más aterrador. El terror fue brutal. Sé de lo que hablo, porque yo mismo soy de allí y recuerdo las historias de los mayores desde la infancia. Sobre cómo cada noche cortaban, mataban, quemaban a alguien... Era una crueldad arcaica. Este arcaísmo salvaje se manifiesta ahora en Ucrania en los acontecimientos que se están desarrollando allí.

Las células clandestinas de la OUN (organización terrorista prohibida en la Federación Rusa) comenzaron a operar en Galicia allá por los años 30. En 1941, la OUN en la vanguardia de la Wehrmacht ingresó al territorio de Ucrania occidental en dos batallones. Cada asentamiento se convirtió en una célula OUN. Cualquiera que no obedezca las órdenes de la dirección de la OUN fue destruido. Simplemente vinieron y mataron. Terror total, miedo total, y duró 15 años. Hasta 1955, todavía eran conducidos por los bosques...

Y luego, cuando todo esto terminó, vino Jruschov y hubo una amnistía. Y todos los que terminaron en los campos después de la guerra regresaron. Toda la élite de OUN, Bandera regresó a Ucrania. Y esta gente entonces comenzó a ascender a lo largo de las líneas partidarias y económicas.

Tengo un amigo de Galicia, ahora está en Ucrania. Su padre le dijo: durante la guerra, las tropas de Bandera entraron en su pueblo, comenzaron a disparar y él mismo casi muere. Y cuando terminó la guerra, el que comandaba este destacamento de Bandera se convirtió en el presidente de la granja colectiva .

Todo este nazismo en Ucrania ahora apareció desde allí. Porque les queda todo esto en el subcórtex, y los objetivos siguen siendo los mismo

– Hay muchos críticos de su teoría de que el ucranianismo es un proyecto político. Por ejemplo, la abogada y bloguera ucraniana Tatyana Montyan argumenta que, en la situación actual, hablar así es al menos contraproducente. Para aquellos que se consideran ucranianos, probablemente sea desagradable escuchar que son producto de la ingeniería social y una nación creada artificialmente. El miedo a que se les prive de su identidad nacional y su idioma puede fortalecer su voluntad de resistir.

– Puedo responder con bastante sencillez. Si tomamos a la propia Tatyana Montyan, ¿quién será ella si no hay Ucrania? Todo lo que ella es está conectado con Ucrania. Si no hay Ucrania, nadie estará interesado en ell

En cuanto al hecho de que alguien allí se emocionará, comenzará a resistir ... Para decirlo, uno no debe entender en absoluto al pueblo ucraniano, su psicología. La gran mayoría de la población de Ucrania son ciudadanos promedio a los que no les importa todo lo relacionado con la política, la cultura, algún tipo de "identidad" allí. Simplemente sobreviven y están ocupados con cosas absolutamente prácticas y cotidianas

¿Esta población resistió fuertemente cuando Ucrania, que pasó por una guerra terrible, perdió millones de personas en ella, donde prácticamente todos los abuelos o padres lucharon contra el nazismo, comenzaron a imponer la ideología nazi? Sí, no les importaba. La mayoría de la población simplemente se adaptó

Lo único que les molestaba era la situación socioeconómica del país, que empeoraba cada vez más. Por lo tanto, cuando les digan: “Chicos, ahora viven en Rusia, Ucrania está cancelada”, se persignarán y preguntarán: “¿Qué tendremos allí con el trabajo, la esfera social, la economía? ¿Vamos a vivir mejor? Ellos responderán: "Sí

Bueno eso es todo. Y en un año todos se volverán rusos, y sinceramente. Cómo ahora se convirtieron en ucraniano

Si cortamos Galicia, entonces la mayor parte de la población en el territorio de Ucrania es de habla rusa. Sí, muchos hablan el llamado surzhik. Este es un lenguaje literario ruso distorsionado. La gran mayoría de la población de Ucrania escupe por unanimidad en el "mova". Estas no son mis fantasías, sino los datos de la sociología

Mire lo que está sucediendo ahora en Kherson, donde la gente hace largas filas para obtener la ciudadanía rusa. En 5 años, la población de la actual Ucrania se olvidará de Ucrania. En 10 años, solo los historiadores la recordará

Por lo tanto, Montyan, por supuesto, puede hablar de su abuela. Mi abuela también hablaba surzhik, era del pueblo. Así que su abuela hablaba la lengua popular, el dialecto local. ¿Y qué prueba esto? ¿Y cuántos dialectos locales hay en Rusia? Por supuesto, la educación general niveló este fenómeno, pero con un fuerte deseo, puede tomar cualquier dialecto local y convertirlo en un idioma separado. Y luego decir que aquí vive una nación separada no rusa. ¿Cuántos dialectos hay en Alemania? Además, los residentes de diferentes tierras alemanas a veces ni siquiera se entienden entre sí. Pero esto no impide que Alemania esté unida.

– Usted dice que Ucrania debería unirse a Rusia. ¿Y en qué forma? ¿Como una república herman

- No debe haber repúblicas. Solo distritos federales. Tome cualquier región que esté en las afueras, llámela república, y después de un tiempo, la élite local querrá la independencia. Como dicen, es mejor ser el primero en el pueblo que el tercero en la capital. Por eso digo que Ucrania no debería existir de ninguna forma. Este es territorio ruso y población rusa. Los rusos somos ahora un pueblo dividido. Dividido por la política occidental, el expansionismo occidental

- En el Imperio ruso no había "repúblicas fraternales", había provincias. ¿De dónde viene el separatismo ucraniano? Después de todo, después de la Revolución de Febrero, ¿Ucrania inmediatamente declaró su independencia?

- Cuando estalló 1917 y murió el zar, surgió en Kyiv una organización sociopolítica llamada Central Rada. Se posicionó como el parlamento de Ucrania, pero nadie lo eligió. Los miembros de la dirección de la Rada Central se designaron a sí mismos gobernantes de Ucrania, dividiendo esta Ucrania a su propia discreció

Si nos fijamos en la composición personal de la Rada Central, entonces estaba dominada por personas que hasta ese momento habían estado en el territorio de Galicia Oriental. Más precisamente, en el territorio del Imperio Austro-Húngaro. Al mismo tiempo, se quedaron con el dinero del gobierno austriaco, participando en propaganda antirrusa y desarrollando movimientos separatistas ilegales en Rusia

Eran el enlace de transmisión de la política austriaca y luego alemana en el territorio del Imperio Ruso. Y cuando el gobierno central colapsó, los agentes austríacos y alemanes en Kyiv tomaron este poder. En términos generales, fue usurpad

Y luego estalló el año 1918, y resultó que toda esta "autoridad" no controlaba nada en el territorio que declaró Ucrania. En sus memorias, estas figuras de la Rada Central escriben sobre esto en blanco y negro. Era un poder absolutamente ficticio, tanto en términos de estado como militarmente. Porque cuando los Guardias Rojos se acercaron a Kyiv, no había nadie para defender la ciudad. Nadie quería ir. Enviaron a 300 estudiantes desafortunados, que luego fueron canonizados y convertidos en "héroes de Kruty

El ejército de la Rada Central era un ejército de desertores que huían del frente. Por eso se convirtieron en regimientos ucranianos, para no ir al frente. Y cuando la Guardia Roja se acercó a Kyiv, todo se vino abajo, se derrumbó. Ellos corrieron. Corrieron hacia los alemanes

Y los alemanes necesitaban una paz separada a toda costa. Alemania ya se estaba desmoronando. Era necesario retirar al menos a uno de los oponentes de la guerra. Con Francia, Inglaterra no funcionó. Y Rusia después de la revolución comenzó a tambalearse. Y sacaron al menos una parte de Rusia de la guerra a través de un acuerdo con Kyiv, con la Rada Centra

Instantáneamente entraron en Ucrania y la ocuparon. Y empezó el robo, que es lo que están haciendo ahora nuestros amigos europeos. De la misma manera, comenzaron a exportar granos, todos los recursos. Lo curioso es que la Rada Central tuvo que pagar el salario del del ejército de ocupación alemán. Era una superestructura ficticia, por eso los bolcheviques la demolieron tan fácilmente..._


----------



## Besarionis (16 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¡Vaya, vaya! Es como si en la cocina del afamado chef de la aristocracia de Nueva York, hubiera alguna "tapadera"...



No te extrañe si llevaba unos buenos pepinos ahí.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Este gilipollas de Will Pulido me bloqueo por decir que cuando ocurrió el desembarco del Dia D, la guerra ya estaba decidida por la derrota alemana...
> 
> Debe tener problemas con la mujer, no se puede ser tan sensible...jajaja




Lista de periodistas serios y respetables que se volvieron panfleteros y empleados de la OTAN,globalismo ,la Sexta :

Yago Rodriguez ✔
Jesus Manuel Perez Triana ✔
Will Pullido ✔


Me estoy olvidando de alguno ???


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y ante lo inevitable, ahí queda la poosición de vox. Lmentable.
> 
> Hilo metiéndose con Alemania, Francia e Italia




Cuanta razón tuvo Cesar Vidal cuando puso a caldo a este Otanista


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído odesaa ya?



Ucrania sin salida al mar se transformara de un paisa una aldea , demasiado bueno es Putin que todavia les deja ese puerto a los ucranianos


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Se los veia objetivos y centrados ,pero las pagas globalistas los transformaron en unos panfleteros del sistema


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

El ministro de Energía de Sudáfrica declara que su país debería considerar la posibilidad de importar crudo de Rusia

. South Africa should consider Russian crude imports, minister says


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

La sentencia del intelectual Yuval Harari: “Putin se dirige a una derrota histórica”


El historiador, en una reciente columna publicada en el diario The Guardian, resalta la resistencia ucraniana y la reacción de Europa ante la agresión de Moscú




www.infobae.com


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> La sentencia del intelectual Yuval Harari: “Putin se dirige a una derrota histórica”
> 
> 
> El historiador, en una reciente columna publicada en el diario The Guardian, resalta la resistencia ucraniana y la reacción de Europa ante la agresión de Moscú
> ...



El lumbreras


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (16 Jun 2022)

Esta chica cuenta realmente el estercolero que era Ucrania hace años, el el último video se ve mucho máas feliz....

*RUSO: SITUACIÓN EN “mi país”*


*RUSO: Situación en mi país 2*


*RUSO: YA ONDEA LA BANDERA RUSA*


----------



## Chuchus (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Espana es una Nacion de Naciones .
> No lo dice el clapham , que no es abogado , lo dijo Rodriguez Zapatero que es experto en Derecho Constitucional
> El termino : Nacion de Naciones es , si mismo , un Oximoron . Pero puede explicarse
> Espana es una Nacion Juridica Constitucional : SI , porque asi lo dicta la constitucion espanola . La nacionalidad espanola es una nacionalidad juridica constitucional , que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad " historica " o cultural
> ...



No se quien da más vergüenza, si zapatero que es más tonto que pichote, o quien cita a zapatero como fuente de sabiduría


----------



## arriondas (16 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Libertad de expresión la llaman y tal... Para los que aún piensan que la UE existen libertades. Sí, las que te permiten tener...


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

. El puente de Crimea será el "objetivo número uno" para Kiev una vez que reciba las armas prometidas por Occidente, dice un mayor general ucraniano

Se convertirá en un blanco "al 100%", lo que "no es un secreto" para los militares y civiles de ambos lados del conflicto, afirmó Dmitri Márchenko.


----------



## barganiza (16 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los servios usaban microondas de cocina para interrumpir los datos en las aeronaves que les agredían.



No era eso, los microondas emiten el mismo tipo de ondas que los radares, usaban microondas para despistar a los misiles antiradar, que se dirigen a las fuentes de microondas.


----------



## Artedi (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La opinión generalizada aquí en Moscú, es que a Europa hay que darle una lección que no olvide nunca.
> 
> La rusofobia ha sorprendido al país, no se esperaban los rusos tal maltrato por parte de los países…y de sus ciudadanos.Esto Rusia se lo va a cobrar, ya veremos cómo y cuándo.



Cierto, y les duele. Aunque también es cierto que cuando se les explica que ello se debe a la propaganda de guerra 24x7 que sufrimos, lo entienden. Pero inevitablemente les duele. No obstante, los rusos establecieron muchas relaciones personales con occidente durante los últimos 20 años, y a nivel individual también reciben un cierto input de comprensión.



Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que es una realidad, es que Rusia ya ha virado al este, a Asía. Y sus materias primas van a ir destinadas a las economías asiáticas.
> Está cerrando acuerdos comerciales de largo plazo con India, China y e Irán.



Sí, pero no. A nivel económico, lo que quieras. Pero el corazón y alma rusos son europeos, hacia allá miran y en estar allí sueñan. Es muy revelador lo que cuenta Chateaubriand sobre la entrada de los rusos en París, y el noble comportamiento que tuvo allí Alejandro I (no tengo el texto en español, quien le interese puede tirar de Google translator):

_Paris capitula le 31 mars : la capitulation militaire est signée au nom des maréchaux Mortier et_​_Marmont par les colonels Denis et Fabvier ; la capitulation civile eut lieu au nom des maires de Paris. Le_​_conseil municipal et départemental députa au quartier général russe pour régler les divers articles : mon_​_compagnon d'exil, Christian de Lamoignon, était du nombre des mandataires. Alexandre leur dit :_​​_"Votre empereur, qui était mon allié, est venu jusque dans le coeur de mes Etats y apporter des maux_​_dont les traces dureront longtemps; une juste défense m'a amené jusqu'ici. *Je suis loin de vouloir rendre à la*_​*France les maux que j'en ai reçus. Je suis juste, et je sais que ce n'est pas le tort des Français. Les Français*​_*sont mes amis, et je veux leur prouver que je viens leur rendre le bien pour le mal*. Napoléon est mon seul_​_ennemi. Je promets ma protection spéciale à la ville de Paris; je protégerai, je conserverai tous les_​_établissements publics ; je n'y ferai séjourner que des troupes d'élite; je conserverai votre garde nationale,_​_qui est composée de l'élite de vos citoyens. C'est à vous d'assurer votre bonheur à venir ; il faut vous donner_​_un gouvernement qui vous procure le repos et qui le procure à l'Europe. C'est à vous à émettre votre voeu :_​_vous me trouverez toujours prêt à seconder vos efforts." Paroles qui furent accomplies ponctuellement : le_​_bonheur de la victoire aux yeux des alliés l'emportait sur tout autre intérêt._​​_Alexandre avait quelque chose de calme et de triste : il se promenait dans Paris, à cheval ou à pied, sans_​_suite et sans affectation. Il avait l'air étonné de son triomphe ; ses regards presque attendris erraient sur une_​_population qu'il semblait considérer comme supérieure à lui : on eût dit qu'il se trouvait un barbare au milieu_​_de nous comme un Romain se sentait honteux dans Athènes. Peut−être aussi pensait−il que ces mêmes_​_Français avaient paru dans sa capitale incendiée ; qu'à leur tour ses soldats étaient maîtres de ce Paris où il_​_aurait pu retrouver quelques−unes des torches éteintes par qui fut Moscou affranchie et consumée. Cette_​_destinée, cette fortune changeante, cette misère commune des peuples et des rois, devaient profondément_​_frapper un esprit aussi religieux que le sien. _​


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No eres mas subnormal porque no entrenas, el euskera se hablaba antes que los castellanos empezasen a hablar mal latin con la boca llena.



El batua no...se hablaban distintos dialectos...hay que recordar que las distintas variantes que luego sirvieron para crear el batua, eran todas agrafas.

Con esto no pretendo restar importancia a la lengua o lenguas vascas, a la que considero una joya linguistica, que forma parte del acerbo cultural español, que ha tenido una gran influencia en el español mismo como lengua, y a la que hay que preservar y seguir estudiando.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *No , se hablaba castellano y con acento andaluz *



Ahora vamos a discutir si se dice castellano o español, Clapham???

Llevo España a las Españas de America una cultura homogenea si o no???
Contesta.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

Jajaja


----------



## eolico (16 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Escuché a un experto militar diciendo que, a los misiles dirigidos por GPS, se le introducen los datos de geolocalización que da un satélite de vigilancia, y una vez disparados, van a su objetivo y golpean con total precisión.
> Entiendo que en estas condiciones es imposible colocar tropas o un cuartel general a 40 o 50 kilómetros de este tipo de misiles.
> 
> ¿Algún experto militar me puede decir si hay alguna forma de protegerse o defenderse de ese tipo de misiles? ¿Es posible interferir en los sistemas de GPS de esos misiles para impedir que lleguen a su objetivo?



En otros tiempos tras la linea del frente era zona segura, casi inalcanzable para el enemigo excepto con arriesgadas incursiones aereas. Con los misiles pueden destruir cualquier cosa que este detras de las lineas, incluso a miles de km, van guiados por GPS o Glonass y tienen una precision muy alta, de unos pocos metros.

Las señales GPS o Glonass guian los misiles pero son muy faciles de interferir, para evitar este problema los misiles llevan tambien sistemas de navegacion inerciales que no dependen de estas señales (dependiendo del misil, acelerometros, giros, magnetometros, analisis de imagenes, etc). Otra forma es engañar a los misiles (spoofing) simulando señales GPS que los confundan. Esto es complicado porque las señales van encriptadas y obviamente tambien hay sistemas anti-spoofing en los misiles. Ademas puede resultar en un misil descontrolado que no se sabe donde va a caer.

La forma mas facil es la que ya usan, un sistema antimisiles, que tampoco es tan facil ya que hay que detectar, identificar trayectoria y finalmente interceptarlos y destruirlos. Muchas cosas en muy poco tiempo, asi que la velocidad del misil es clave (la del atacante y la del defensor). Para misiles de crucero (o balisticos de ultima generacion con capacidad de maniobra en sus ultimas fases) es mucho mas complicado ya que la trayectoria no es predecible, incluso hacen maniobras de evasion de defensas cuando se acercan a sus objetivos. En estos casos la unica opcion es disponer de un misil de defensa que sea muchisimo mas rapido que el atacante.

Esto es explicado de forma general y por encima lo mas basico, y sin discernir mucho entre misil balistico y de crucero (que son mundos diferentes).


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)

Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN

(Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Espana es una Nacion de Naciones .
> No lo dice el clapham , que no es abogado , lo dijo Rodriguez Zapatero que es experto en Derecho Constitucional
> El termino : Nacion de Naciones es , si mismo , un Oximoron . Pero puede explicarse
> Espana es una Nacion Juridica Constitucional : SI , porque asi lo dicta la constitucion espanola . La nacionalidad espanola es una nacionalidad juridica constitucional , que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad " historica " o cultural
> ...



Hispania es un vocablo de origen cartagines...luego usado por los romanos.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Cierto, y les duele. Aunque también es cierto que cuando se les explica que ello se debe a la propaganda de guerra 24x7 que sufrimos, lo entienden. Pero inevitablemente les duele. No obstante, los rusos establecieron muchas relaciones personales con occidente durante los últimos 20 años, y a nivel individual también reciben un cierto input de comprensión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese pasaje de Chateabriand es maravilloso.
Más adelante cuando se refiere a su época como ministro de estado en la restauración defiende la alianza de Francia y Rusia frente a ingleses, turcos y austriacos. Aboga por la liberación de los griegos y demás pueblos balcánicos y la liquidación del imperio otomano, algo que durante todo el siglo XIX Francia e Inglaterra tratarían de evitar a toda costa porque pensaban que era un factor de equilibrio contra Rusia. Él ve que la la rusofobia es un mito inglés y para su único beneficio. 
Critica la colonización de Argelia y de forma premonitoria considera absurdo "civilizar"África, lo que podría abrir las puertas a "barbarizar" Europa. 
Un monumento. Imprescindible su lectura reposada y más en estos tiempos de cambios, como los que le tocó vivir.


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El puente de Crimea será el "objetivo número uno" para Kiev una vez que reciba las armas prometidas por Occidente, dice un mayor general ucraniano
> 
> Se convertirá en un blanco "al 100%", lo que "no es un secreto" para los militares y civiles de ambos lados del conflicto, afirmó Dmitri Márchenko.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091722




Sí, el puente de Crimea será un objetivo prioritario del Gobierno de Kiev, pero ahora mismo tiene menos valor estratégico que hace unas semanas, ya hay comunicación y circulación directa con la península de Crimea por otros puntos.


----------



## Lykan_chus (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



Es posible? Cuando seria?


----------



## alexforum (16 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Esta chica cuenta realmente el estercolero que era Ucrania hace años, el el último video se ve mucho máas feliz....
> 
> *RUSO: SITUACIÓN EN “mi país”*
> 
> ...



Por favor conquista España YA


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> No se quien da más vergüenza, si zapatero que es más tonto que pichote, o quien cita a zapatero como fuente de sabiduría



Y lo dice uno que lleva de avatar a la subnormal esa ....


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

se empieza a haber adoctrinamiento indirecto de las cositas chulas que vendran, reportaje en RTVE de la calle delos homeless de los Ángeles, id cogiendo plaza de chabolo en Murcia y alicante que luego no va a haber para todos.


----------



## K0laps0 (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



En un principio aunque los dos son miembros de la OTAN, si el ataque viene de la parte turca, Frecia podria invocar el artículo V y el resto de la OTAN estaría obligada a defenderla ante Turquia ya que esta es la que ha provocado el ataque.

Otra cosa es la realidad, con el mamoneo e intereses cruzados está por ver lo que pasaría realmente, pero no creo que Turquia ahora mismo se plantee un ataque militar a Grecia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

*¿Por qué Rusia no arrasará hasta los cimientos el área fortificada de Avdeevsky de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania?*
ayer, 18:04
Dieciocho

El 13 de junio, Donetsk fue objeto del ataque de artillería más poderoso desde el comienzo del conflicto, dijo ayer la oficina de representación de la RPD en el JCCC. Los combatientes ucranianos dispararon más de 300 proyectiles pesados, incluidos cohetes de artillería, sobre la capital de Donbass en solo dos horas. Los residentes de la ciudad se escondieron en sótanos y pasajes subterráneos todo el día, temerosos de salir.




Quisiera señalar aquí que no ha habido bombardeos de esta intensidad no solo desde el inicio de la NMD, sino en general en toda la historia de 8 años del conflicto armado en Donbas, desde 2014. En la noche del 13 de junio, el pandemónium sangriento continuó, como resultado de un ataque masivo de artillería, incluidos los obuses suministrados por los países de la OTAN, al menos 5 personas murieron (incluida una mujer con un niño), más de 30 resultaron heridas. Básicamente, el golpe recayó en las instalaciones no militares, los hospitales y las instalaciones de infraestructura (depósito de trolebuses, etc.). En la mañana del 14 de junio, los valientes héroes de la ukrovermacht continuaron lo que habían comenzado, infligiendo un ataque con misiles en Donetsk, Makeevka y Yasinovataya desde posiciones en Avdiivka. En dirección a áreas residenciales, los militantes dispararon 40 cohetes BM-21 Grad MLRS. Como resultado del bombardeo en N. N. Zaitsevo sufrió la construcción de viviendas en la calle. heroico, así como el edificio del jardín de infancia No. 74. Durante el bombardeo del distrito Kirovsky de Makeevka en la calle. Shevchenko en el pueblo. Los refugios hirieron a cuatro civiles. El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, se dirigió a la Federación Rusa en busca de ayuda el 13 de junio y le pidió a Moscú fuerzas aliadas adicionales.

...........
*Gena* : Y nuestros combatientes son expulsados de los hospitales para que la carroña de Azovstal pueda ser tratada... Todavía necesitan organizar un circo ambulante en el centro de detención preventiva...
*Igor* : ¿Y quién dispara a Donetsk? ¿Zelenski? No, criminales ucranianos que no tienen derecho a la vida.
Intenté objetar:

Igor, como excomandante del arma más terrible en servicio con el Reich ucraniano, el 2S7 "Peony" autopropulsado de 203 mm, puedo decirte quién te está disparando. Específicamente, solo una división del BM-21 "Grad" te dispara: estos son dos vehículos con 40 cañones en un carro de armas, 2 personas cada uno. tripulación en cada uno, más SOB - oficial superior de batería. Total: 5 personas. Más una batería 9K57 "Hurricane": generalmente es una máquina que transporta 16 barriles en un carro, 4 personas. tripulación, más GDS. Total: 5 personas más. Además, una batería de obuses M777 de 155 mm de la OTAN son tres barriles más, 7 personas cada uno. sirvientes cada uno, más SOB, total: 22 personas. En total, como resultado, tenemos: 32 ushlepki, que ni siquiera ven a quién le están disparando, porque la designación del objetivo da SOB. Esa es toda la zona fortificada de Avdiivka, que te da pesadillas todo este tiempo. Todavía dices gracias

Si yo fuera usted, no maldeciría a los ukrofascistas, pero le preguntaría a Denis por qué esta zona fortificada aún no ha sido arrasada. ¡La Federación Rusa tiene TODO para esto! Sé cómo se hace. Cerca de Kharkov vi con mis propios ojos: mi suelo temblaba y el edificio de 5 pisos temblaba, y yo estaba a 20 km del lugar del ataque. El lanzamiento de cohetes duró 2 horas sin parar, el brillo rojo era la mitad del cielo y era de noche. Así funcionan las Fuerzas Armadas RF cuando hay una orden. ¿Por qué no hay orden de arrasar Avdiivka hasta los cimientos? ¡No lo sé!
*Igor* : Cada uno de estos 32 organismos sabe dónde están disparando, al menos aproximadamente... Los oficiales saben exactamente dónde están disparando y saben que están involucrados en el terrorismo, pero fueron designados... Designaron a la máxima dirección , que fue elegido por el pueblo, es decir, ¡tú! Por qué la Federación Rusa nos escupe, no lo sé. Probablemente, se necesitan sacrificios sagrados... ¿Y para quién? ¿Por Occidente? Entonces llevan mucho tiempo cantando que nos estamos bombardeando…
*Gena* : Estoy seguro de que sin el conocimiento de Zelensky no habría habido bombardeos. Por qué el Kremlin está inactivo, tampoco lo sé. Si hubieran golpeado Bankova o desenergizado a Kyiv durante un par de días, habría sido más efectivo que cubrir el almacén de arte. No digo que durante mucho tiempo nadie recuerde que los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa están siendo asesinados, aunque, al iniciar la SVO, solo hablaron de esto.
*Igor* : Estoy de acuerdo, saben dónde están disparando, al menos aproximadamente.
Volví a intentar discutir, pero todo fue en vano:

No saben de los Grads: armas de fuego indiscriminado, funcionan en áreas, aunque en un desarrollo urbano denso es difícil pasar por alto y volar a alguna parte. No estoy seguro de Zelensky, no es nadie en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, otros están al mando allí. Una cosa puedo decir con seguridad: si a la Federación Rusa no le hubiera gustado, esto no habría sucedido, es imposible interceptar Grads en el aire, como los Tornados, pero es posible arrasarlo e inundar el fortificado. zona donde se ubican con lana de vidrio, y para ello RF tiene TODO
*Gena* : Las palancas de la Federación Rusa para sumergir el ukroreich en la Edad Media con una muralla, pero todo es como en un desfile con ellos: todavía juegan a la nobleza con los nazis ...

La pregunta: por qué las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales, MLRS e Iskanders no trabajan en Avdiivka, permanece abierta. "Iskander" silenciará a cualquiera, esta es el arma más terrible, excepto las armas nucleares, que tiene la Federación Rusa, por qué no se usa en Avdiyivka, no lo sé. En Kharkov, por ejemplo, lo usaron.

*¡El arma que todos temen!*

Para no ser infundado, en mi defensa diré que no pido en absoluto asaltar el área fortificada de Avdeevsky en la frente, derribar combatientes y dispersar fuerzas. También estoy a favor de flanquearlo, dejarlo atrás y obligarlo a rendirse debido a la inutilidad de la resistencia (la brigada 25 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, reforzada con artillería y MLRS), mantiene la defensa allí. . Pero hacerlos callar, hasta el punto de que no puedan levantar la cabeza, está enteramente en nuestro poder. Y si ni siquiera podemos sacarlos con humo de sus fortificaciones a largo plazo de escalones profundos de concreto, incluso por las fuerzas de nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales con sus bombas perforantes de concreto de alta potencia (ni siquiera estoy hablando de MLRS y artillería de gran calibre) , entonces las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están armadas con tales armas, que antes de las convulsiones, hasta el hipo, son temidas por todos nuestros enemigos. Estoy hablando específicamente sobre el desarrollo de los armeros ya rusos, nuestro orgullo es el Iskander OTRK.

Este sistema de misiles operacional-táctico, incluso según nuestros enemigos, es el más peligroso entre todas las armas no convencionales que tenemos en servicio. Por lo tanto, The National Interest cree que el Iskander OTRK es el arma más peligrosa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ya que tiene una barrera muy baja para el uso no nuclear, y el largo alcance de los misiles y su capacidad para superar la defensa antimisiles pueden conducir inmediatamente. a grandes daños en caso de que Iskander ataque aeródromos, centros logísticos e instalaciones similares. Los expertos comparan el uso masivo del Iskander OTRK en términos de la escala del daño con las consecuencias de los bombardeos de la OTAN.

Y aquí no exageran en absoluto el poder de ataque del OTRK, ya que lleva simultáneamente dos misiles de diferentes características: Iskander-M e Iskander-K. El primero es un misil cuasi balístico supermaniobrable (que resiste sobrecargas de hasta 20-30 g) de gran altitud (hasta 50 km) con tecnologías sigilosas , un módulo desplegable de guerra electrónica y objetivos falsos (para eludir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles). ), campo de tiro de hasta 500 km. El segundo es el misil subsónico de crucero aerobalístico R-500 con una trayectoria de vuelo ultrabaja (hasta 6-7 m) y copiando el terreno, el rango de combate también es oficialmente de 500 km, pero nadie sabe exactamente cuánto (el Pentágono sospecha que de 2 a 5 mil km).

El uso táctico del Iskander OTRK puede incluir el ataque simultáneo del misil cuasi balístico Iskander-M y el misil de crucero Iskander-K para destruir objetivos altamente protegidos. Nuestro experto nacional, a quien muchos aquí conocen, Konstantin Sivkov, cree que una salva de la división Iskander OTRK es capaz de destruir toda un área de posición de defensa antimisiles de EE. UU. Tomemos su palabra. El Iskander OTRK usa principalmente varias submuniciones autoapuntadas de racimo para destruir las fortificaciones enemigas, pero potencialmente los misiles OTRK también pueden usar ojivas nucleares tácticas (creo que esto no llegará al 404).

Algunos autores de The National Interest y Jamestown Foundation creen que las características tácticas de Iskander OTRK están pasando de derrotar objetivos individuales a una ventaja estratégica con la capacidad de Rusia para ganar en el teatro de operaciones local en la llamada "Zona de Anti-Acceso". "Concepto (Anti-Acceso). /Denegación de Área, A2/AD). Algunos expertos extranjeros creen que el radio del Iskander OTRK es significativamente mayor que las capacidades del OTRK y la artillería divisional de la OTAN, por lo tanto, existe el riesgo de causar daños inaceptables a las tropas de la OTAN por parte de las divisiones del Iskander OTRK incluso antes que la artillería divisional de la OTAN. alcanza la distancia de la capacidad de disparar. De hecho, el principal OTRK de la OTAN del tipo MGM-140 ATACMS tiene un alcance de 200-300 km, que es significativamente menor que el Iskander OTRK.

Hay opiniones de expertos de The National Interest de que las fuerzas terrestres de la OTAN no pueden luchar eficazmente contra el OTRK de Iskander sin incurrir en pérdidas inaceptables, por lo que se supone que la aviación es el principal medio para luchar contra el OTRK. Sin embargo, una complicación adicional es el concepto de usar OTRK conocido por los analistas de la OTAN como "escalada-desescalada", que radica en el hecho de que, en caso de un éxito táctico de la OTAN (escalada), el Iskander OTRK cambia de entrega convencional ataques a las armas nucleares tácticas nuevamente hasta causar daños inaceptables que den lugar a la continuación de la operación de la OTAN (desescalada). Como puede ver, nuestros "socios" no tienen nada en contra de Kostya Saprykin, ya guardo silencio sobre sus pupilos ucranianos.

Los analistas que consideran escenarios de posibles conflictos locales entre Rusia y países con ejércitos débiles señalan que un ataque de Iskander puede decidir rápidamente el resultado de una guerra local desde el principio, ya que se abre la destrucción de las posiciones de radar de defensa aérea locales conocidas a partir de datos de inteligencia electrónica. la oportunidad para que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas comiencen bombardeos masivos por medio de Su-34 y Su-24. Además, la destrucción de aeródromos, centros de mando, almacenes, cuarteles y hangares con equipos en bases por parte de Iskanders convierte al ejército regular en fuerzas desorganizadas sin suministro y control centralizado durante los primeros minutos desde el inicio del conflicto. La destrucción de puentes por Iskanders y el riesgo de atacar tropas en columnas en marcha limitan la posibilidad tanto de maniobra como de llegada de refuerzos a las áreas de avance. En general, como señalan algunos autores occidentales, el escenario del uso de Iskanders es similar al uso masivo de misiles de crucero de la OTAN al comienzo de un ataque por parte de ejércitos débiles, pero los misiles de crucero pueden ser destruidos por la defensa aérea avanzada, mientras que el propio Iskander es un medio de destruir la defensa aérea. Aconsejaría leer este párrafo a todos aquellos que no ven la diferencia entre el NWO y la guerra. En el caso de una declaración de guerra en el 404, se habría completado, como esperaban nuestros "amigos" jurados en el Pentágono, en 72 horas. Pero preferimos jugar con no hermanos, como decía Gena, a jugar a la nobleza. que no ve la diferencia entre NWO y guerra. En el caso de una declaración de guerra en el 404, se habría completado, como esperaban nuestros "amigos" jurados en el Pentágono, en 72 horas. Pero preferimos jugar con no hermanos, como decía Gena, a jugar a la nobleza. que no ve la diferencia entre NWO y guerra. En el caso de una declaración de guerra en el 404, se habría completado, como esperaban nuestros "amigos" jurados en el Pentágono, en 72 horas. Pero preferimos jugar con no hermanos, como decía Gena, a jugar a la nobleza.

Para que entiendas que no estoy bromeando, enfatizando el poder destructivo de los Iskanders, daré solo algunos tipos de su gran arsenal de unidades de combate (ojivas). "Iskander" puede usar una amplia gama de ojivas de racimo, lo que le permite alcanzar de inmediato un objetivo de área grande, como una base militar, un aeródromo, un sistema de defensa aérea / defensa antimisiles. En promedio, 1 kg de municiones de racimo de fragmentación afecta a unos 32 m², es decir, el área estimada de destrucción del Iskander por una ojiva de racimo de fragmentación es de unos 15.000 m² (¡eso es casi dos campos de fútbol!). El área de impacto varía según el tipo de munición en racimo y puede ser mucho menor para la detonación acumulativa o volumétrica, pero estas municiones no funcionan en áreas, sino puntualmente en vehículos blindados o infantería/vehículos en refugios.

No citaré ojivas diseñadas para derrotar a la mano de obra enemiga y los vehículos blindados ligeros (créanme, no hay posibilidad de supervivencia, penetran la armadura hasta 20 mm y sus 54 elementos de fragmentación de detonación sin contacto vuelan con un silbido penetrante , explotando a una altura de 10 m, de la que no se pueden salvar trincheras ni armaduras ligeras, será lo último que escucharán sus víctimas en sus vidas, ya que estos elementos del racimo están parcialmente controlados, se dejan caer desde una altura de aproximadamente 0,9-1,4 km y plan, guiado por los comandos del fusible remoto 9E156 "Umbrella", que funciona en el radio altímetro incorporado, girando debido a la ubicación en el costado del elemento de combate del telémetro láser que escanea la superficie). Daré solo lo que necesitamos para sacar a los no hermanos de su emboscada y hacerles la vida insoportable. Esta es una ojiva de racimo de detonación volumétrica para destruir mano de obra y equipos escondidos entre edificios o en fortificaciones a largo plazo. En términos de potencia de explosión volumétrica, la ojiva de racimo Iskander supera a la bomba de explosión volumétrica ODAB-500P de peso comparable con destrucción continua e ignición de objetos dentro de un radio de 30 metros debido al hecho de que la nube de gas generada de elementos de racimo no es esférica , pero se extiende a lo largo de la tierra.

Para aquellos no hermanos que sobrevivirán después de la ojiva de racimo, también tenemos munición que no sea de racimo. Las ojivas que no son de casete están diseñadas para destruir objetos fortificados puntuales, como búnkeres de comando, edificios de almacenamiento de hormigón armado, cuarteles, tanques de almacenamiento de combustible y similares. La munición anti-búnker es generalmente similar en peso a la bomba perforadora de hormigón BETAB-500U, debido a la energía cinética y una carcasa dura diseñada para atravesar suelos de hormigón armado de hasta 1,2 metros de espesor y detonar en interiores. Las ojivas de fragmentación de alto poder explosivo, que generalmente son similares a bombas de peso comparable, como la KAB-500, y golpean vehículos blindados ligeros a una distancia de 70 metros y vehículos fácilmente vulnerables, como vehículos excavados como parte del aire. sistemas de defensa y centros de comunicación, a una distancia de 200 metros, ni siquiera lo traeré aquí.

Después de una salva masiva de la división Iskander OTRK, solo quedan tierra quemada y bacterias simples. Si mueles todo esto con una ráfaga de tornados, entonces no quedarán bacterias (¡en Kharkov lo hicieron!). Tenga en cuenta que el rango de destrucción del Iskander OTRK le permite usarlo a lo largo de Avdeevka incluso desde el territorio de la Federación Rusa, no necesita conducirlo de un lado a otro. Y más aún, no es necesario utilizar ojivas nucleares con armas nucleares tácticas para ello. Para los no hermanos con cabeza, la munición ordinaria es suficiente para que los vivos envidien a los muertos. No es casualidad que los polacos nos hicieran una rabieta cuando Putin los amenazó por mal comportamiento con el despliegue de nuestro Iskander OTRK en la región de Kaliningrado (la 152.a brigada de misiles Chernyakhov con 12 Iskanders que llevan 24 misiles en una salva ya ha estado parada allí desde 2018). Ahora los finlandeses con un comienzo bajo están esperando su turno. Si Turquía no bloquea su entrada en la OTAN, esperarán. ¿Y qué, uno se pregunta, le pica la gente? Vivimos para nosotros mismos, no sufrimos, no conocimos el dolor, y aquí está en ti: quiero unirme a la OTAN. Aparentemente, el ejemplo de Ucrania no enseña nada.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



Y lo peor es que hasta no hace mucho, Rusia habría salido a defender a Grecia.
Pero ya no.


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Siento el off-topic pero me explayo un poco en el universo de Stark Trek y su economía.*
> 
> 
> En la Federación tienes gratis todo lo necesario y parte de cosas que se pueden considerar lujo y que te permite vivir bien pero sin acumular riquezas, se puede ir a esquiar si es tu hobby, navegar en un velero o tener una embarcación para ir pescar pero no un megayate.
> ...



eso si nada sexo ni drojas en el colacao


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Espana es una Nacion de Naciones .
> No lo dice el clapham , que no es abogado , lo dijo Rodriguez Zapatero que es experto en Derecho Constitucional
> El termino : Nacion de Naciones es , si mismo , un Oximoron . Pero puede explicarse
> Espana es una Nacion Juridica Constitucional : SI , porque asi lo dicta la constitucion espanola . La nacionalidad espanola es una nacionalidad juridica constitucional , que no tiene nada que ver con la nacionalidad " historica " o cultural
> ...



cuanto calor estas soportando para escribir estas tonterías en vez de poner fotos de mulatas sabrosonas, a ver si nos espabilamos multa de 100 tanks


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y lo peor es que hasta no hace mucho, Rusia habría salido a defender a Grecia.
> Pero ya no.



ya estas de rodríguez en moscu?


----------



## chemarin (16 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A partir de ahora, se queda usted en el ignore.



@pifiado está como una cabra, un obseso de las escrituras. Pero me ha sorprendido que su locura le lleve a cagarse a diario en España y en la Iglesia, entiendo que un fanático como él, lo haga en la Iglesia, pero ¿en España? Menudo hijo de la gran puta. Basura prescindible.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

La historia se repite


La batalla por Severodonetsk continúa desarrollándose, como fue evidente prácticamente desde su comienzo, según el escenario que pudo verse en Mariupol: ante el avance de las tropas rusas y republi…




slavyangrad.es











La historia se repite


16/06/2022


La batalla por Severodonetsk continúa desarrollándose, como fue evidente prácticamente desde su comienzo, según el escenario que pudo verse en Mariupol: ante el avance de las tropas rusas y republicanas, las tropas ucranianas se retiraron hacia la zona industrial, más sencilla de defender y que cuenta con unas infraestructuras en las que protegerse de la artillería y la aviación. Después de muchos días negando la evidencia, Ucrania admitió la pérdida del control sobre el centro de la ciudad, desde hace tiempo bajo control de las tropas rusas, mientras que las tropas ucranianas se encuentran atrincheradas en la fábrica Azot y sus alrededores.

Pese a las similitudes, hay también importantes diferencias que marcan el desarrollo de los hechos. Sitiada Mariupol, los soldados ucranianos tenían a sus espaldas el mar de Azov, mientras que en esta ocasión disponen de la ciudad de Lisichansk, golpeada por la artillería rusa pero aún bajo control ucraniano. Situada sobre una colina y protegida por el Severski Donets, la ciudad era la salida natural para las tropas ucranianas en busca de lidiar la batalla por las dos ciudades desde una posición de fuerza. Esa ha sido, hasta que esa opción ha dejado de ser viable por la destrucción del último puente que unía las dos ciudades, la propuesta de las autoridades militares ucranianas. El rechazo de las autoridades políticas a cualquier retirada, incluso una retirada estratégica al otro lado del río, ha impedido esa opción, lo que ha condenado a la ciudad a una nueva batalla urbana en la que las tropas ucranianas, como explicaba esta semana Mijailo Podoliak, se han escudado en las facilidades que da la ciudad para enfrentarse a su enemigo.

Azot, la fábrica propiedad de Dmitro Firtash en la que se encuentran ahora soldados ucranianos y civiles de la ciudad, carece de la estructura de protección que suponían las infraestructuras subterráneas de Azovstal en Mariupol. Sin embargo, el hecho de tratarse de una industria química la protege de bombardeos masivos, que podrían suponer un desastre humanitario. Pero, ante todo, Azot carece de la preparación que sí había existido en Azovstal, donde las tropas ucranianas disponían de víveres para sobrevivir durante una larga temporada. Como pudo comprobar el batallón Vostok en el trabajo de limpieza de minas y posibles trampas y retirada de cuerpos, había aún en Azovstal suministros de agua potable y alimentos. Esas carencias implican que el desenlace no debería demorarse las cuatro semanas que llevó el proceso de rendición de las tropas ucranianas en Azovstal.

La actuación de las autoridades rusas busca una salida similar a lo ocurrido en Mariupol. El martes, se anunció que, ayer miércoles, se abriría un corredor humanitario para la salida de los civiles allí resguardados, lo que causó inmediatamente el rechazo de Ucrania y de su prensa y expertos afines. El motivo era el mismo por el que la opción de evacuación de civiles fue inicialmente rechazado por Kiev: Rusia ofrece una salida hacia territorio controlado por las Repúblicas Populares. Sin sorpresas, el primer intento de permitir la evacuación de civiles de Azot fracasó y, según las autoridades rusas, a causa de las acciones de las tropas ucranianas, tan solo un civil pudo ser evacuado de la zona industrial de Severodonetsk.

Como ocurriera en Mariupol, también en Severodonetsk trata de intervenir Naciones Unidas. En aquella ocasión, la organización ejerció, junto a otras como Cruz Roja, de mediadora y facilitadora y pudo evacuar a zona controlada por Ucrania a aquellos civiles que no quisieran permanecer en la RPD o en Rusia. Sin embargo, en esta ocasión, los primeros signos de intervención apuntan a un escenario que, en lugar de resolver una situación dramática para la población civil, solo conseguiría alargarla.

Así recogía ayer el diario ucraniano _Strana_ las palabras del representante de Naciones Unidas:

_La situación en los sótanos bajo la planta Azot se está haciendo peligrosa según Saviano Abreu, representantes de la Oficina de Naciones Unidas para la Coordinación de Cuestiones Humanitarias. Así lo informa la BBC. Saviano recordó que “ambas partes en conflicto tienen obligaciones según el derecho internacional humanitario de proteger a la población civil”. 

Abreu está preocupado porque, en las actuales condiciones, los civiles “no pueden vivir sin agua durante mucho tiempo”. “Debemos ocuparnos lo antes posible por garantizar que las personas que se encuentren ahí dispongan de acceso a agua”, afirmó. Esas personas carecen también de alimentos y medicinas.

La ONU carece de garantías de seguridad para ayudar a esas personas. Antes, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa había afirmado que la parte ucraniana propone abrir un corredor humanitario para la salida de civiles y su evacuación a Lisichansk. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, esa opción es imposible y propuso abrir un corredor humanitario a Svatovo (bajo control de la RPL) el 15 de junio. La parte ucraniana no comentó la propuesta, pero el corredor humanitario no ha funcionado_.

La repetición de un escenario en el que Ucrania trata de imponer sus postulados -evacuación de todos los allí presentes, sean civiles o militares, hacia territorio bajo su control- pese a encontrarse en una posición de debilidad condena la situación a un escenario de prolongación de una situación dramática e innecesaria para la población civil o a una negociación. Las circunstancias del lugar y el menor número de soldados y civiles allí presentes hacen previsible que la situación se solvente en menor tiempo del que llevó la _evacuación_ de Azovstal.

Pese a la sorpresa que muchos medios están mostrando esta semana por la repetición del mismo escenario que se produjo hace apenas unas semanas en Mariupol, los hechos no son más que la constatación de la estrategia militar que Ucrania está utilizando en Donbass.


----------



## Discordante (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



Turquia, mas bien Erdogan, estan en guerra contra la realidad y su propia poblacion. Inflacion del 70%, bajando tipos de interes, el deficit desbocado, deuda en moneda extranjera elevada, y el lider supremo todo el dia agitando tambores de guerra y haciendo amigos.

Esperemos que no sea tan idiota como para montar un conflicto para tapar sus cagadas.


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Esta chica cuenta realmente el estercolero que era Ucrania hace años, el el último video se ve mucho máas feliz....
> 
> *RUSO: SITUACIÓN EN “mi país”*
> 
> ...



pues ahora con la prohibición de la prespitucion............


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ahora vamos a discutir si se dice castellano o español, Clapham???
> 
> Llevo España a las Españas de America una cultura homogenea si o no???
> Contesta.



par eso recomiendo viajar a los monasterios de Suso y Yuso en la rioja


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091730



cual es el punto de ruptura en el precio del galon para los de USA?


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cual es el punto de ruptura en el precio del galon para los de USA?



Muy lejos no debe andar


----------



## chemarin (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hispania es un vocablo de origen cartagines...luego usado por los romanos.



Estáis consiguiendo que casi todos se den cuenta que el @clapham5 es más tonto e ignorante de lo que parecía. A mí me divierte su papel de bufón, tiene su gracia, pero cuando el bufón se pone a tratar temas serios pierde toda su gracia.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ese pasaje de Chateabriand es maravilloso.
> Más adelante cuando se refiere a su época como ministro de estado en la restauración defiende la alianza de Francia y Rusia frente a ingleses, turcos y austriacos. Aboga por la liberación de los griegos y demás pueblos balcánicos y la liquidación del imperio otomano, algo que durante todo el siglo XIX Francia e Inglaterra tratarían de evitar a toda costa porque pensaban que era un factor de equilibrio contra Rusia. Él ve que la la rusofobia es un mito inglés y para su único beneficio.
> Critica la colonización de Argelia y de forma premonitoria considera absurdo "civilizar"África, lo que podría abrir las puertas a "barbarizar" Europa.
> Un monumento. Imprescindible su lectura reposada y más en estos tiempos de cambios, como los que le tocó vivir.



Todo un visionario, Chateubriand. Su opinión sobre Africa es demoledora, no ha envejecido un ápice, y se puede aplicar a otras regiones como Oriente Medio. Son muy diferentes a las sociedades europeas, otro mundo; intentar introducir los valores de Europa por esos lares estará siempre condenado al fracaso, y los que vienen a Europa se traen sus usos y costumbres con ellos. Siria, por ejemplo, no es una "democracia" de corte occidental, ni falta que le hace serlo. Y ya vimos lo que pasó cuando se celebraron las primeras elecciones libres en Argelia, a principios de los 90.


----------



## boogie boom (16 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Empieza Lorenzo Ramírez haciendo un homenaje a la palabra burbujarra LONCHAFINISTA. Bravo Lorenzo, sé que nos sigues.


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con la guerra. Eso es la inflación y venía de antes.
> El abuelo tiene un problema porque el americano medio no entiende precios de un dólar y pico el litro de combustible.
> Para que te hagas una idea de cómo de impopular es esto en USA, Biden ya ha liberado reservas estratégicas DOS veces. Aún así son medidas ineficaces. En las midterms se va a comer una buena mierda.



Claro que tiene que ver con la guerra, vamos si tiene que ver... una enormidad... 

La demanda de gasolinas y refinados está disparada y falta de control... esa demanda en gran medida viene disparada motivada exclusivamente por la falta de visión de quienes impusieron sin ningún tipo de COHERENCIA o LOGICA las famosas medidas de sanción anti-rusas... ESAS medidas se daban bajo una posición inviable, dado que el mercado es muy poco elástico... uno de los sectores exportadores rusos son los refinados... India ha ido aumentando exportaciones, pero con todo el mercado es coherente y se percata tanto de la escasez, como de no menos el riesgo y por tanto AUMENTA precios..

Ahora piensa, si TÚ fueses un empresario que tiene refinados y gasolinas y puede venderlas a 3, ¿las venderías a 1?... En europa el litro corre ya a casi 2 euros litro, con impuestos... esa base es la que cualquier exportador verá y de no vender por un precio similar, exportará a Europa... es simple de entender...

Eso por un lado, por el otro está y en la misma tesitura el precio del barril... y el consumo energético de la transformación... a ello súmale que muchas empresas tienen créditos y hay que pagarlos, a la par que refinanciar créditos y demás y estos están subiendo, con lo cual, precisan aumentar ingresos con los cuales rebajar el riesgo de un préstamo...

Es una bobina en la que unos hilos enredan a los otros y se hacen una gran bola...

Algunos no llegamos a pensar que esto fuese a suceder y no era yo precisamente de los optimistas; pero... esperábamos que el mercado americano se mantuviese en una cierta burbuja con respeto de todo esto o simplemente no se nos pasó por la cabeza que EE.UU. no hubiese previsto este desfase y sus consecuencias...

El tirar de reservas ya es un claro síntoma de lo mucho que está afectando y sobre todo de lo POCO creible que resulta para los mercados... eso es RIESGO y el RIESGO genera dudas y ante esas dudas se quieren garantías... eso son COSTES...

Esta guerra está MASACRANDO la economía de todo occidente y esos mercados, que ya sabían que vivían en un cierto nivel de irrealidad, EMPIEZAN a tener muy graves dudas y no sólo eso, empiezan a sentir que el "rey está desnudo" y... malo, malo, malo...

La subida de 0,75 es un empujón más en esa situación, es un reconocimiento tácito de que esa inflación se ha desbocado ya y no tiene fácil control... pero dado ese escenario no va a suponer gran cosa, ni siquiera creo que calme a esos mercados, pero de haber actuado con fortaleza y subido contundentemente hubiese metido a la economía en un proceso de pánico, lo mismo en el sentido inverso...

Y sí, todo esto tiene que ver con la guerra... hay desconfianza en las fortalezas reales del Tio Sam, que era lo único que sostenía todo el tinglado y... 

Las sanciones no son más que IMPOTENCIA y de ello da fé todo lo que expongo...

Lo terrible de todo esto... Rusia ve la debilidad y ha encontrado hueso en el que masacrar y YA NO VA A CEDER hasta conseguir maximizar objetivos... el envío de más material de guerra y cada insistencia de Europa y EE.UU. en la guerra SABE que le reportará dividendos, es lo que ha estado sucediendo y en el fondo le conviene...

Pero no seguir el juego diabólico en que hemos entrado es perder CREDIBILIDAD y ello supondría que el dolar entraría simple y llanamente en terrenos muy complicados y la inflación actual hasta sería vista como buena... y esto también lo sabe Rusia...

Estamos en la etapa Afgana de la URSS, pero para todo occidente... y es muy chungo, pero...

Ya la única solución es negociar con Rusia y no menos con China, pero... van a pedir cada día más y a cada muestra de debilidad la petición será mayor...

Y cuidado con lo que viene, que hasta ahora China ha estado con recortes y medio confinada, que no dispara su demanda que... mejor ir haciendo cábalas y... bueno cuidarse todos que viene todo muy mal...


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Los militares ucranianos buscan voluntarios


----------



## rober713 (16 Jun 2022)

Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, official says

*Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, official says*

Ucrania sufre hasta 1.000 bajas por día en Donbas, dice un funcionario

Hasta 1.000 soldados ucranianos mueren o resultan heridos cada día en la región de Donbass, en el este de Ucrania, con un promedio de 200 a 500 muertos y muchos más heridos, dijo el miércoles un alto funcionario ucraniano.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *No , se hablaba castellano y con acento andaluz *



El castellano es el español de Castilla.

En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.

Se trata de negar la existencia de España como nación.

Ya te vamos calando.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No eres mas subnormal porque no entrenas, el euskera se hablaba antes que los castellanos empezasen a hablar mal latin con la boca llena.



En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores. 
Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.

Lo mejor de todo es ver a un Comunista como tu defendiendo ahora los nacionalismos periféricos.
Sois ridículos.


----------



## Burbujístico (16 Jun 2022)

Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:

-Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores. 

Silencio de Elisa Beni y del resto.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## rober713 (16 Jun 2022)

USA ya ha encontrado la solucion ...... t.me/intelslava/31298

Biden said that there are more LGBT people in his administration than in all previous administrations combined.
"Yes. that's exactly what I had in mind," he replied to laughter from the audience.
"When I came to power, I promised that my administration would be like America. And so it is,"

Biden dijo que hay más personas LGBT en su administración que en todas las administraciones anteriores combinadas.
"Sí. Eso es exactamente lo que tenía en mente", respondió entre risas de la audiencia.
“Cuando llegué al poder, prometí que mi administración sería como Estados Unidos. Y así es”

Y luego hablan de los populismos y su busqueda de soluciones faciles a problemas complejos


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:
> 
> -Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores.
> 
> ...



Y si cita el bajón de Europa, más descriptivo aún.
Bajón en el valor del €, y otras variables, posiblemente se está produciendo la mayor aproximación de Rusia a Europa en el menor plazo de tiempo, en términos macroeconómicos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (16 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Teniente general Gan Pampols: «Soy pesimista, la idea de que Ucrania va a ganar a Rusia expulsándola de su territorio creo que es irreal»
> 
> 
> Francisco José Gan Pampols (Figueras, 1958) es teniente general del Ejército en la reserva («no retirado», recuerda). Ha sido director de la Academia Genera
> ...



Todos los militares que opinan sobre el conflicto coinciden en que la única duda es cuándo va a acabar, no quién va a a ganar.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores.
> Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
> Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.
> 
> ...



no van a dejar en pie ni la feminidad...seremos comunistas por cojones, y nos sodomizaran orcos pelimorados por sus santos ovarios...si es que siguen denominándolos ovarios...vete a saber...lo mismo cambian el término por ley mugremita y los ovarios pasan a llamarse testículos...

The sky is the limit.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Parece que el militar norteamericano capturado, Drueke, no era precisamente militar instructor, sino especialista nuclear y de armas químicas y biológicas.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Todos los militares que opinan sobre el conflicto coinciden en que la única duda es cuándo va a acabar, no quién va a a ganar.



Queda la gran duda de si en este capítulo, o en otra temporada próxima, Rusia continúa a por presas de caza mayor (como Odessa), o se conforma con los territorios actuales, y unos márgenes de seguridad.

He sido de la opinión de que esto iba para largo, y sigo pensando que habrá más capítulos y nuevas temporadas en esta serie.

Permitir un Estado como el actual en un régimen como el de Kiev, es permitir que en el futuro se arme y siga siendo un peligro para Rusia.


----------



## ATDTn (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



La gente y lo políticamente correcto.
Llevan años machacando con castellano, cuando yo siempre he dicho español.
Les dices que se puede usar los 2, que está en la RAE. Da igual, siguen los borregos con sus argumentos de mierda.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jun 2022)

Todas las ciudades rusas deben ser liberadas.






De las declaraciones de Pushilin en SPIEF 2022.

1. Se llevará a cabo en la república un referéndum sobre la entrada de la DPR en Rusia después del final del NWO. La república planea convertirse en parte de la Federación Rusa como un sujeto separado de la federación.

2. Debido al suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania, el ejército de la RPD no se detendrá en las fronteras de la república. Sin embargo, las tropas de la RPD ya están involucradas en la dirección de Zaporozhye.

3. No hay motivos para indultar a los mercenarios extranjeros condenados en la RPD. No hay negociaciones sobre su intercambio. La fecha límite para apelar la pena de muerte es principios de julio.

4. Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos que no hayan participado en las hostilidades no serán liberados. Su destino se decidirá después de la finalización del NWO. Bastante lógico, dada la movilización en Ucrania.

5. Todas las ciudades rusas deben ser liberadas, incluida Odessa. Zelensky debe ser llevado ante un tribunal internacional.

6. Se expresó la esperanza de completar el JWO para fines de 2022. Hay serias dudas de que la guerra termine en 2022.

7. Todavía es imposible calcular la cantidad total de daños a la RPD por las acciones de Ucrania. Sólo en Mariupol hay que reparar más de 1.500 casas.

Y mucho más.

1. Se ha presentado una ley a la Duma del Estado que permitirá a los especialistas civiles que participan en el NWO obtener el estatus de veterano de combate. Esto es correcto.

2. Los ciudadanos de Ucrania, DPR y LPR estarán obligados a abandonar Rusia después del 17 de agosto si no tienen documentos oficiales de residencia y trabajo.

3. Según el embajador ruso en Londres, Gran Bretaña ha dado instrucciones a Ucrania para que se ocupe de la cuestión de la liberación de los mercenarios condenados a muerte.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:
> 
> -Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores.
> 
> ...




Parece mas de uno esta llegando a la misma conclusión...


*por fin alguien con cerebro

Ahora tenemos que enfrentar una verdad incómoda: Y eso significa que #Rusia ganó esta guerra.” – Periodista Wolfram Weimer (@TheEuropean) sobre la situación en #Ucrania.*


----------



## ATDTn (16 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Todos los militares que opinan sobre el conflicto coinciden en que la única duda es cuándo va a acabar, no quién va a a ganar.



Porque entienden de su trabajo, sin competentes, y serios.
No son 100%, que algunos, vaya desastre.
Se callan cuando hay que callar y hablan cuando hay que hablar.
Nada que ver con los políticos.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:
> 
> -Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"
> 
> 
> Macron aboga por negociaciones de paz y promete "garantías de seguridad"
> ...



O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta, hambre no vamos a pasar, ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.


----------



## Poseidón (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta, hambre no vamos a pasar, ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.



Ya, ya. 

La semana pasada llene el deposito a 1,94 esta ya pasa de 2 euros. No pueden exigir nada. Nada de nada.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)

**


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo un visionario, Chateubriand. Su opinión sobre Africa es demoledora, no ha envejecido un ápice, y se puede aplicar a otras regiones como Oriente Medio. Son muy diferentes a las sociedades europeas, otro mundo; intentar introducir los valores de Europa por esos lares estará siempre condenado al fracaso, y los que vienen a Europa se traen sus usos y costumbres con ellos. Siria, por ejemplo, no es una "democracia" de corte occidental, ni falta que le hace serlo. Y ya vimos lo que pasó cuando se celebraron las primeras elecciones libres en Argelia, a principios de los 90.





Malevich dijo:


> Ese pasaje de Chateabriand es maravilloso.
> Más adelante cuando se refiere a su época como ministro de estado en la restauración defiende la alianza de Francia y Rusia frente a ingleses, turcos y austriacos. Aboga por la liberación de los griegos y demás pueblos balcánicos y la liquidación del imperio otomano, algo que durante todo el siglo XIX Francia e Inglaterra tratarían de evitar a toda costa porque pensaban que era un factor de equilibrio contra Rusia. Él ve que la la rusofobia es un mito inglés y para su único beneficio.
> Critica la colonización de Argelia y de forma premonitoria considera absurdo "civilizar"África, lo que podría abrir las puertas a "barbarizar" Europa.
> Un monumento. Imprescindible su lectura reposada y más en estos tiempos de cambios, como los que le tocó vivir.



Un libro que recomendeis, os lo agradecería...


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Snowball (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:
> 
> -Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores.
> 
> ...



Primera rata en saltar del barco


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores.
> Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
> Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.
> 
> ...



Contra vosotros me aliaría hasta con el mismisimo diablo, sois el Mal Absoluto.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)

A ver si algún experto puede corroborar esto, ya que no había oído nada


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



A ver... en España se habla el CASTELLANO y además se hablan otros idiomas, el oficial general y para todos es el castellano...

Ser ESPAÑOL y de verdad ES ADMIRAR la diversidad cultural de la NACION, no limitarla o comprimirla y mucho menos DESPRECIARLA... no nos engañemos...

Y dentro del castellano hay diversos dialéctos como el andaluz... y no tiene demérito alguno para nadie y menos que para NADIE para la NACIÓN que debiera SENTIRSE TREMENDAMENTE ORGULLOSA...

Es tan antiespañol el que odia españa, como el que odia esa diversidad, en eso no debemos engañarnos...


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

¿Qué eran los rusos de Galitzia a mediados del siglo XIX, cuando los austriacos comenzaron a crear un nuevo grupo étnico a partir de ellos? Era un conjunto etnocultural tan campesino, absolutamente primitivo. No tenían su propia élite, su propia intelectualidad. Lo único que los distinguía de otros grupos étnicos era la Iglesia uniata. Sin ella, este grupo de población se habría convertido en parte del pueblo polaco hace mucho tiempo. Pero los polacos eran católicos y los rusos eran uniatos. Era lo único que mantenía su identidad.

Los rusos del siglo XIX son la parte más empobrecida, oprimida y marginada de la población de Austria-Hungría. El 98% de los Rusyns eran campesinos, y estos eran los campesinos más pobres que vivían en las condiciones de la era prehistórica. Esta masa absolutamente analfabeta era como una pizarra en blanco, una tabula rasa, en la que se podía escribir cualquier cosa. Los austriacos tomaron a estos campesinos Rusyn y criaron a los ucranianos. E inscribieron la rusofobia en su conciencia pura y primitiva.

Durante unos 60 años, hasta 1918, el odio a los rusos fue martillado en la cabeza de los gallegos por la propaganda austriaca total y el terror total. Está martillado en su subcorteza como una fe arcaica que se transmite de generación en generación. Los rusos, “moscovitas”, para un campesino gallego son una especie de malvados personajes de los cuentos de hadas, “monstruos del infierno”. Por eso ahora llaman a los rusos "orcos". Por lo tanto, los años del poder soviético no pudieron hacer nada al respecto. Entraron en la civilización bajo la fanfarria de la rusofobia.

Y luego vino Bandera. Y se puso aún más aterrador. El terror fue brutal. Sé de lo que hablo, porque yo mismo soy de allí y recuerdo las historias de los mayores desde la infancia. Sobre cómo cada noche cortaban, mataban, quemaban a alguien... Era una crueldad arcaica. Este arcaísmo salvaje se manifiesta ahora en Ucrania en los acontecimientos que se están desarrollando allí.

Las células clandestinas de la OUN (organización terrorista prohibida en la Federación Rusa) comenzaron a operar en Galicia allá por los años 30. En 1941, la OUN en la vanguardia de la Wehrmacht ingresó al territorio de Ucrania occidental en dos batallones. Cada asentamiento se convirtió en una célula OUN. Cualquiera que no obedezca las órdenes de la dirección de la OUN fue destruido. Simplemente vinieron y mataron. Terror total, miedo total, y duró 15 años. Hasta 1955, todavía eran conducidos por los bosques...

Y luego, cuando todo esto terminó, vino Jruschov y hubo una amnistía. Y todos los que terminaron en los campos después de la guerra regresaron. Toda la élite de OUN, Bandera regresó a Ucrania. Y esta gente entonces comenzó a ascender a lo largo de las líneas partidarias y económicas.

Tengo un amigo de Galicia, ahora está en Ucrania. Su padre le dijo: durante la guerra, las tropas de Bandera entraron en su pueblo, comenzaron a disparar y él mismo casi muere. Y cuando terminó la guerra, el que comandaba este destacamento de Bandera se convirtió en el presidente de la granja colectiva .

PD- Lo civilizados, honestos y competentes que eran los funcionarios austrohungaros y como trataron a la poblacion de etnia rusa del imperio y a los prisioneros de guerra italianos durante la PGM.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania sin nuevos Bayraktars*


Después de que los residentes de Lituania a fines de mayo, después de haber llevado a cabo una campaña de financiación colectiva, recaudaron 5,5 millones de euros para la compra del complejo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque turco Bayraktar TB2 (Bayraktar TB2) y municiones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Baykar Makina envió la compra al cliente a principios de junio, no se ha recibido información sobre la dirección de nuevos drones similares para Ucrania. Esto obligó a los recursos de monitoreo que monitorean la situación, incluso en el espacio aéreo, a asumir que Ankara se fue de Kyiv sin nuevos UAV por ciertas razones. 

Durante meses, los expertos han observado cómo los aviones (An-124-100 Ruslan, An-26 y otros) de la aerolínea ucraniana Antonov Airlines volaban regularmente a la Estambul turca y luego se trasladaban a la polaca Rzeszow, que se convirtió en el centro logístico de la OTAN para la asistencia militar Ucrania. . Ahora no existe tal “peregrinación”.

Se rumorea que Turquía ha detenido los envíos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 a Ucrania, presumiblemente debido a la imposibilidad de pagarlos.

- dice la publicación del canal de Telegram "Militarista" fechada el 15 de junio.

Varias otras fuentes de información creen que los turcos simplemente agotaron toda su capacidad de producción fresca y las existencias disponibles, por lo que necesitan tiempo para fabricar un nuevo lote de productos. Los analistas recordaron que durante la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ya han destruido más de 80 Bayraktars de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En la actualidad, Ucrania no tiene problemas con el dinero que llega sistemáticamente de Occidente, y los turcos no han anunciado el cese de la cooperación. Sin embargo, Ankara realmente podría transferir a Kyiv a la categoría de "segunda prioridad", ya que las Fuerzas Armadas turcas podrían necesitar los "Bayraktars" en grandes cantidades en la campaña militar regular anunciada previamente en Siria contra los kurdos.

Esto se indica indirectamente por la continua actividad de Lituania. La nueva asistencia de Vilnius al ejército ucraniano será el suministro de los últimos drones de reconocimiento EOS C-VTOL, producidos en Estonia. Los lituanos planean entregar seis UAV de este tipo, cuatro en un futuro próximo y dos más en agosto. Esta es la mejor versión de un dron para ajustar el fuego de artillería (un motor eléctrico silencioso y una autonomía de vuelo de 50 km). Al mismo tiempo, Lituania anunció que había acordado la compra de un gran lote de Bayraktars para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Pero no se informa cuándo se entregarán y qué cantidad específica se está discutiendo, dado que antes de eso, los lituanos habían reunido a todo el país para un complejo de ataque no tripulado.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, *que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta*, hambre no vamos a pasar, ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.



Subnormal y del PSOE, dos desgracias en una. Claro, eso selo dices a los que tienen que coger el coche si o si para ir a trabajar todos los dias, ¿de donde coño salis, mermaos?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ¿Qué eran los rusos de Galitzia a mediados del siglo XIX, cuando los austriacos comenzaron a crear un nuevo grupo étnico a partir de ellos? Era un conjunto etnocultural tan campesino, absolutamente primitivo. No tenían su propia élite, su propia intelectualidad. Lo único que los distinguía de otros grupos étnicos era la Iglesia uniata. Sin ella, este grupo de población se habría convertido en parte del pueblo polaco hace mucho tiempo. Pero los polacos eran católicos y los rusos eran uniatos. Era lo único que mantenía su identidad.
> 
> Los rusos del siglo XIX son la parte más empobrecida, oprimida y marginada de la población de Austria-Hungría. El 98% de los Rusyns eran campesinos, y estos eran los campesinos más pobres que vivían en las condiciones de la era prehistórica. Esta masa absolutamente analfabeta era como una pizarra en blanco, una tabula rasa, en la que se podía escribir cualquier cosa. Los austriacos tomaron a estos campesinos Rusyn y criaron a los ucranianos. E inscribieron la rusofobia en su conciencia pura y primitiva.
> 
> ...



*Thalerhof* (4 de septiembre de 1914 — 10 de mayo de 1917), también conocido por su nombre rusificado *Talergof*, fue un campo de concentración creado por las autoridades austrohúngaras para la población rusa, cristianos ortodoxos, población rusina, y rusófila de Galicia ucraniana a principios de la I Guerra Mundial en un valle arenoso de los Alpes, cerca de Graz, en actual Austria. Es considerado el primer campo de concentración de sentido actual de la noción en el territorio de Europa.

*Índice*

1Historia
2Prisioneros más conocidos
3Véase también
4Enlaces externos
5Referencias
*Historia[editar]*
Era el primer lugar a donde comenzaron a deportar la población rusa y de otras minorías étnicas rusófilas de Galicia ucraniana por denuncias de polacos y ucranianófilos locales con el pretexto de supuesta simpatía a la Triple Entente. Entre los internados en el campo de concentración, además de los prisioneros políticos, se encontraban también mujeres, niños y numerosos sacerdotes ortodoxos.12

El primer grupo de lemkos, ucranianos de Bukovina y rusinos estuvieron prisioneros allí el 4 de septiembre de 1914. Para el 10 de mayo de 1917 al campo entraron más de 20.000 personas.

Las primeras barracas comenzaron a construirse solo en invierno de 1915. Hasta entonces miles de personas estuvieron a la intemperie en condiciones antisanitarias tremendas. Según uno de los reportes austriacos para el 9 de noviembre de 1914 en el campo se encontraban 5.700 rusófilos de 151 aldea de la región lemka. Solo en el primer medioaño del funcionamiento del campo murieron cerca de 3 mil personas.

Según el congresista de los EE. UU. Medill McCormick los prisioneros estaban golpeados y torturados.3 Aleksandr Makovski en sus memorias atestigua: "Por cualquier inadvertencia daban bayonetazos hasta la muerte. Cada mañana junto a las barracas se encontraba unos cadáveres ensangrentados".2 Basilio Vávrik, un exprisionero del campo de concentración, escribe: "La muerte natural en Talergof era una cosa rara - allí se implantaba por el veneno de males contagiosas. La muerte violenta desfilaba triunfando por Talergof. No había ningún habla de tratamiento médico"; "Nadie escuchaba sus llantos, nadie prestaba atención a su martirio; a la vez todos guardianes, todos los celadores, cada alemán y no sólo alemán, sino cualquiera que deseara, cada soldado podía mofarse de ellos de un modo más salvaje y cruel".1


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



Claro lumbreras y en UK al idioma que hablan le dicen británico y no ingles, porque Inglaterra fué donde se originó...¡Oh wait!


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta, hambre no vamos a pasar, ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.



Qué quiere que le diga, ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... lo ha entendido???









Biden urge a las grandes petroleras a aumentar la producción y bajar precios







www.eldiario.es













El BCE apoyará la deuda periférica y prepara una nueva herramienta anticrisis


La autoridad monetaria se reúne de urgencia ante la subida de las primas de riesgo. Acuerda aplicar flexibilidad al reinvertir los vencimientos de deuda y acelera el diseño del mecanismo para poner coto a los diferenciales




cincodias.elpais.com













Deuda pública EE.UU. supera por primera vez los USD30 billones | DW | 02.02.2022


El endeudamiento se elevó tras los gigantescos planes de estímulo que evitaron el colapso de la economía debido a la pandemia.




www.dw.com


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Subnormal y del PSOE, dos desgracias en una. Claro, eso selo dices a los que tienen que coger el coche si o si para ir a trabajar todos los dias, ¿de donde coño salis, mermaos?



Pero si gobiernan los "vuestros"...que dijera la inefable Pilar Bardem...

O es que esos a los que votasteis, tapandos ojos, nariz y boca...ya no son los "vuestros"...

Habéis renunciado al sectarismo clásico de la izquierda??? Ya no son validas para vosotros las proféticas palabras de Mister X, "en tiempo de zozobra, militancia, militancia y militancia..."???

Algún día, habrá algún marxista que asuma por ventura algún tipo de error o fracaso???


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

*Estados Unidos se prepara para ejercicios de tríada nuclear en Europa*
Hoy, 11:17


El 15 de junio, uno de los 16 aviones Boeing E-6B Mercury estadounidenses llegó a la base naval española de Rota. La especialización principal de esta placa es proporcionar comunicaciones entre los componentes de la tríada nuclear de EE. UU.: portadores de misiles estratégicos submarinos, bombarderos estratégicos capaces de transportar armas nucleares, así como actuar como un centro de mando en caso de una guerra que involucre armas de masa. destrucción. 

El movimiento de tales equipos en Europa es de particular interés y ciertas preocupaciones frente a las crecientes tensiones entre Rusia y los Estados Unidos. Por separado, vale la pena señalar que seis bombarderos estratégicos estadounidenses B-52H, que sobrevolaron Europa hace dos meses, se encuentran en el territorio de la Base Aérea de Fairford (Reino Unido). Además, la base de Rota es utilizada por la 6ª flota operativa de EE. UU., que incluye submarinos nucleares estratégicos.

Todos estos hechos indican con una alta probabilidad que los estadounidenses necesitan proporcionar control y comunicación entre los componentes de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas, posiblemente como parte de ejercicios militares para realizar ataques nucleares en el territorio de un enemigo simulado. La realización de tales maniobras no contribuye a mejorar las relaciones entre las potencias nucleares y, muy probablemente, provocará medidas de represalia por parte de Rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



Lo primero que haran los helenos al ser invadidos por los moros otomanos, sera enviar a su fuerza aerea a por los S-400 y no creo que se queden esperando a la defensiva, entraran en la tracia turca direccion Constantinopla.

PD- Puede que la Nato se quede fibrilando, pero la UE enviara buques y tropas, eso seguro.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro lumbreras y en UK al idioma que hablan le dicen británico y no ingles, porque Inglaterra fué donde se originó...¡Oh wait!



Tu te quedaste en la primera gramática castellana...asi vas argallau...sin diferenciar una silla de una polla...pacifista a ratos...hobbesiano siempre.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)

*


*


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo primero que haran los helenos al ser invadidos por los moros otomanos, sera enviar a su fuerza aerea a por los S-400 y no creo que se queden esperando a la defensiva, entraran en la tracia turca direccion Constantinopla.
> 
> PD- Puede que la Nato se quede fibrilando, pero la UE enviara buques y tropas, eso seguro.



"Moros otomanos" sois patéticos, los otomanos no son semitas, son un pueblo prodecente del Asia Central. ¿todos los españoles son como tú? así está España. Los griegos no tienen ni media hostia, no se han atrevido a enfrentarse ala UE nazi cuando les aplicaron ajustes de caballo , se van a atrever a ir a una guerra con una potencia regional. Sigue soñando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

*Snake Island se convierte en un bastión serio de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF*
Hoy, 11:53
0

En el curso de la operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano a principios de mayo, la atención de los recursos de información se centró en la batalla por la isla Zmeiny en el Mar Negro entre las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Un mes después, este trozo de tierra vuelve a llamar la atención de medios y expertos.




Se supo que el ejército ruso continúa fortaleciendo sus posiciones en la isla, convirtiendo a Serpentine en un bastión serio. Así lo informaron analistas occidentales de OSINT, dedicados a la inteligencia de código abierto, al publicar imágenes satelitales frescas de la empresa estadounidense Planet Labs con sus aclaraciones en su cuenta de Twitter (una red social prohibida en la Federación Rusa).

Por ejemplo, una de las fotografías tomadas el 14 de junio muestra un progreso significativo en la construcción del grupo de tropas en Zmeinoye y su fortificación. El número de varios equipos rusos en la isla.aumentó a 20 unidades, y se construyeron todo tipo de objetos de ingeniería a lo largo del perímetro de la Serpentina: refugios para el personal, caponeras para sistemas de armas, trincheras, redes de camuflaje, fortificaciones y puestos de tiro que cubren los accesos desde todos los lados.


Los elementos de fortificación y camuflaje están resaltados en azul, y los sistemas de armas, vehículos y vehículos blindados están resaltados en rojo. Este pequeño pedazo de tierra en medio del mar se está convirtiendo de forma lenta pero segura en un "crucero insumergible". Los expertos prácticamente no tienen dudas de que las estaciones de radar necesarias, las reservas de combustible y lubricantes, municiones, agua y alimentos, un puesto de mando, varios sistemas de defensa aérea diferentes y armas antibuque ya están allí. Según ellos, Moscú está convirtiendo a Serpentine en una fortaleza inexpugnable para repeler posibles ataques y una poderosa base militar dirigida a Odessa.

Fotos utilizadas: Photonac/wikimedia.org, Planet Labs


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Hace un rato Marhuenda en Espejo Público:
> 
> -Rusia ha ganado la guerra y ya está, es lo que hay, y su economía ha vuelto a los niveles anteriores.
> 
> ...



Lo que no sabe Marhuenda es que:
a) No es una guerra
b) Aún no ha terminado...queda muuuuucho por ver


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero si gobiernan los "vuestros"...que dijera la inefable Pilar Bardem...
> 
> O es que esos a los que votasteis, tapandos ojos, nariz y boca...ya no son los "vuestros"...
> 
> ...



No emplee conmigo la falacia del hombre de paja, los "mios" son los del Partido Comunista de China, no me mezcle con esas ursulinas.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Moros otomanos" sois patéticos, los otomanos no son semitas, son un pueblo prodecente del Asia Central. ¿todos los españoles son como tú? así está España. Los griegos no tienen ni media hostia, no se han atrevido a enfrentarse ala UE nazi cuando les aplicaron ajustes de caballo , se van a atrever a ir a una guerra con una potencia regional. Sigue soñando.



Moro significa musulman, cateto, no significa magrebi !!!.  

PD- Los griegos tienen la razon, mas cojones y a Dios de su parte.


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucrania sin nuevos Bayraktars*
> 
> 
> Después de que los residentes de Lituania a fines de mayo, después de haber llevado a cabo una campaña de financiación colectiva, recaudaron 5,5 millones de euros para la compra del complejo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque turco Bayraktar TB2 (Bayraktar TB2) y municiones para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Baykar Makina envió la compra al cliente a principios de junio, no se ha recibido información sobre la dirección de nuevos drones similares para Ucrania. Esto obligó a los recursos de monitoreo que monitorean la situación, incluso en el espacio aéreo, a asumir que Ankara se fue de Kyiv sin nuevos UAV por ciertas razones.
> ...



Dos motivos los acierta y un tercero:









Histórico: Israel exportará gas natural a Europa vía Egipto


A través de un histórico acuerdo, Israel exportará gas a Europa a través de Egipto, para ayudar al continente a superar la crisis energética




www.israeleconomico.com





Israel está jugando a convertirse en nodo gasista, como productor no llega y Qatar, que sigue siendo aliado fiel de Turquía bien podría sufrir un pequeño golpe de estado que cambie en esencia sus predisposiciones... el problema:

Que egipto no linda con europa, pero GRECIA sí...

Que ALGUNO ya dijimos que lo de Suecia y Finlandia iba a tener consecuencias y que el mundo es más que Rusia, y más que Ucrania y más que Turquía y más que Siria y más que Israel o el Tio Sam... hay DIVERSIDAD y cada puta tiene su cliente, que alguien diría...


----------



## arriondas (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un libro que recomendeis, os lo agradecería...



Memorias de Ultratumba, De París a Jerusalén...


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Moro significa musulman, cateto, no significa magrebi !!!.
> 
> PD- Los griegos tienen la razon, mas cojones y a Dios de su parte.



Ni la ESO tienes, chaval, moro viene de mauri, que es como los romanos llamaban a los habitantes al oeste de Numidia, vecino de Cartago. Musulman y moro no son sinónimos ni lo han sido nunca, dado que los mauri existian miles de años antes que Mahoma. Este foro cada dia peor.


----------



## Arraki (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



El inglés no es el británico de Inglaterra.

No creo que denominar a nuestra lengua como castellano tenga que significar negar la existencia de España.

Incluso la Constitución dicta que la lengua oficial de España es el castellano y creo que no se nos ha hundido el país, de momento.


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Memorias de Ultratumba, De París a Jerusalén...



Un millón de gracias a ver si saco algo de tiempo, el más idóneo de ellos???


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

Correlación de fuerzas a 11 de Junio en el Donbass ( sólo una parte que me limita ampliar mapa).....en serio alguien cree que los ukras tienen algo que hacer?.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 2. Los ciudadanos de Ucrania, DPR y LPR estarán obligados a abandonar Rusia después del 17 de agosto si no tienen documentos oficiales de residencia y trabajo.



Podran irse a Polonia, parece que no habra perdon, ni reconciliacion !!!.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Correlación de fuerzas a 11 de Junio en el Donbass ( sólo una parte que me limita ampliar mapa).....en serio alguien cree que los ukras tienen algo que hacer?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091890



Si metes en la ecuación las cositas chulas la cosa cambia...no?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Si esos tres muñecos están ahí es porque Putin lo permite. 

Por cierto Macron se ha bajado del coche que parecía que se tiraba en paracaídas, debe ser un enano.


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

"Poquito a poquito, suave suavecito..."

*RWE de Alemania dice que ha visto restricciones al suministro de gas de Rusia en los últimos 2 días*
11:16 || 16/06/2022


----------



## arriondas (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un millón de gracias a ver si saco algo de tiempo, el más idóneo de ellos???



Yo comenzaría por las Memorias de Utratumba. En un pasaje define muy bien a Gran Bretaña y su política:

_"abocada alternativamente al despotismo o a la democracia según el viento que traía a sus puertos los navíos de los mercaderes de la City"._

Eso es también es algo aplicable al globalismo, por cierto. Y lo vemos en Ucrania.


----------



## bigplac (16 Jun 2022)

Me estoy empezando a cansar de vuestras discusiones entre español/castellano y moro/musulman en el hilo de Ucrania. Sabes perfectamente que moro se puede usar como sinónimo de musulmán. Y los turcos son musulmanes igual que los saudies.

Como tu y el Clapman sigais asi vais directos al ignore, y es una pena porque estabais aportando buenos comentarios sobre Ucrania.

Quizas la prueba mas clara que esta guerra ya esta acabada es que tu y el clapman lleveis dias diciendo solo estupideces y ensuciando el hilo casi al nivel que los otanicos.




ZHU DE dijo:


> "Moros otomanos" sois patéticos, los otomanos no son semitas, son un pueblo prodecente del Asia Central. ¿todos los españoles son como tú? así está España. Los griegos no tienen ni media hostia, no se han atrevido a enfrentarse ala UE nazi cuando les aplicaron ajustes de caballo , se van a atrever a ir a una guerra con una potencia regional. Sigue soñando.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



*Off-Topic lingüístico (lo siento)*

El catalán aunque parecido al occitano es diferente, al igual que el provenzal, en el valle d'Aran hablan occitano, no catalán.

En Francia el francés es una lengua de oiux, el occitano es de occ, esto viene a que la palabra "SI" afirmativa se pronuncia "OUI" en las lenguas de ouix y OC en la lenguas occitanas. En catalana el "SI" es "SI".


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores.
> Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
> Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.
> 
> ...



nada nuevo repásate el apocalipsis de San Juan y veras que es el manual de estilo en el que se basa todo lo que esta pasando.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Contra vosotros me aliaría hasta con el mismisimo diablo, sois el Mal Absoluto.



.
Macho descartamos Argentina como tu patria, eres nicaraguense y te llamas Willy ???.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Si metes en la ecuación las cositas chulas la cosa cambia...no?



Cositas chulas   .....


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

_Un retrato de 18 metros de Denis Zorin apareció en Volgogrado. Al comienzo de la SVO, el oficial murió cubriendo a los suyos hasta el final. ¡Recuerdo eterno al Héroe!

_


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Correlación de fuerzas a 11 de Junio en el Donbass ( sólo una parte que me limita ampliar mapa).....en serio alguien cree que los ukras tienen algo que hacer?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091890



Nunca se creyó... la pretensión era que por un lado los rusos agotados por la muerte de soldados odiasen a Putin y por otro que los destrozos causados por la guerra y la política de sanciones llevasen a los rusos a la quiebra... repetir Afganistan...

Ceguera con una base más bien poco sólida y que alguno ADVERTIMOS irreal... pero:

- Con una política en redes NEFASTA hemos hecho creer a los Rusos que les odiamos con tal saña que les iremos a matar a sus bebés en la cuna o casi... genial, con eso los rusos ven esa guerra como defensiva y por tanto a su LIDER como el salvador...

- Con las sanciones hemos conseguido por un lado debilitar nuestras posiciones económicas y al tiempo fortalecer las de Rusia al atacar mercados que eran rígidos y poco elásticos, consiguiendo ADEMAS que los sectores primarios de la economía sean imprescindibles, JUSTO, JUSTO, JUSTO donde los rusos son más fuertes...

Si se hubiese tenido a UN AGENTE DE Putin gerenciando a "occidente" DUDO que hubiese SIDO capaz de conseguir mejores perspectivas de las que ha conseguido la OTAN para Rusia...

Si no fuese porque participamos de este desmadre sería para no parar de reir... pero en la tesitura que estamos... cuidense todos mucho...


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a cansar de vuestras discusiones entre español/castellano y moro/musulman en el hilo de Ucrania. *Sabes perfectamente que moro se puede usar como sinónimo de musulmán. Y los turcos son musulmanes igual que los saudies.*
> 
> Como tu y el Clapman sigais asi vais directos al ignore, y es una pena porque estabais aportando buenos comentarios sobre Ucrania.
> 
> Quizas la prueba mas clara que esta guerra ya esta acabada es que tu y el clapman lleveis dias diciendo solo estupideces y ensuciando el hilo casi al nivel que los otanicos.



Eso lo haceis los de VOX y los nacionalistas españoles, la morisma, la Santa Reconquista y vuestra puta madre. Mándame al ignore si quieres, me importa una mierda.


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

Putín jodete V:

El Dow Jones a 0,30% de perder los 30.000 puntos, eso va doler mucho más que 2.000 bombas en New York, es su punto más débil, son eso y el dólar, nada más.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni la ESO tienes, chaval, moro viene de mauri, que es como los romanos llamaban a los habitantes al oeste de Numidia, vecino de Cartago. Musulman y moro no son sinónimos ni lo han sido nunca, dado que los mauri existian miles de años antes que Mahoma. Este foro cada dia peor.



Estas chocheando, comprate un diccionario o busca una biblioteca publica !!!.


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Estados Unidos se prepara para ejercicios de tríada nuclear en Europa*
> Hoy, 11:17
> 
> 
> ...



es que próximamente voy a dejar de fumar y van aliarla con las atómicas.


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nunca se creyó... la pretensión era que por un lado los rusos agotados por la muerte de soldados odiasen a Putin y por otro que los destrozos causados por la guerra y la política de sanciones llevasen a los rusos a la quiebra... repetir Afganistan...
> 
> Ceguera con una base más bien poco sólida y que alguno ADVERTIMOS irreal... pero:
> 
> ...



Excelente análisis¡¡¡¡ Saludos


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

Ucrania no está siendo apoyada por nadie en el mundo. No lo digo yo, lo dice la Wikipedia, fuente de información global...
















2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas chocheando, comprate un diccionario o busca una biblioteca publica !!!.



Se te acaban los argumentos y pasas al ad hominem, eres previsible.


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si esos tres muñecos están ahí es porque Putin lo permite.
> 
> Por cierto Macron se ha bajado del coche que parecía que se tiraba en paracaídas, debe ser un enano.



Putiniano es demasiado blando, veremos. La verdad no me acabo de fiar de que no haya pasteleo y se retiren al final de los territorios que están liberando salvo Donbas , sería patético después de lo que Rusia está haciendo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano es demasiado blando, veremos. La verdad no me acabo de fiar de que no haya pasteleo y se retiren al final de los territorios que están liberando salvo Donbas , sería patético después de lo que Rusia está haciendo.



Si hace eso, al Monje lo envian a un convento, esta guerra es ya un hecho fundacional.


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si hace eso, al Monje lo envian a un convento, esta guerra es ya un hecho fundacional.



Eso espero , ya hubo bastante con Minsk


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Excelente análisis¡¡¡¡ Saludos



Te agradezco el alago... pero es inmerecido y por demás...

Es en realidad la puta y simple verdad que es imposible ocultar, aún cuando intentes disfrazarla, HASTA UN TONTO o un ciego podrían verlo...

Es DEPRIMENTE... no nos gana Rusia por ser mejor o con mejores armas... es un suicidio a ojos vista y... es una puta mierda... tenemos indigentes mentales como líderes y una...

En fin, gracias pero no es merecido...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¡Importante!
> 
> O estoy un poco empanao ahora mismo, y no es descartable, o *Rusia va a empezar a parar las turbinas con componentes de Siemens según vaya incumpliendo los mantenimientos programados.*
> 
> ...




Desgraciadamente, parece que ayer no estaba empanao y acerté…


_*El embajador de la UE de Rusia, Vladimir Chizhov, advirtió el jueves que los problemas de reparación con las turbinas de bombeo de Nord Stream podrían resultar en una interrupción completa de los suministros de gas natural al bloque a través del gasoducto.*

Tal escenario sería "un desastre para Alemania", que tiene un alto nivel de dependencia de las entregas de gas a través del gasoducto, dijo a la agencia de noticias RIA Novosti en el St. Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo (SPIEF)._



Curiosidad: primera vez que me falla AGSI+


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



El Castellano debe ser considerado como "el idioma" Español por ser el que hablan todos los Españoles a un lado y otro del Atlántico y tb aún lo hablan unos pocos valientes en Filipinas.

Más de 500 millones de personas lo utilizan a diario en su día a día.


CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores.
> Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
> Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.
> 
> ...



Lo de esta gente es muy triste.

Fíjate que apoyó y volverá a apoyar de forma furibunda a Joe Biden.

Yo creo que es un agente de la OTAN. Yo por ejemplo defiendo la postura Rusa pk considero que Ucrania no es un país Real y ese territorio pertenece a Rusia por motivos culturales, históricos y tb por que la mayor parte de su población es Rusa a todos los efectos. 

Tb apoyo a Assad y al actual Gobierno Sirio frente a la intromisión de los Anglo Cerdos en la Zona y frente al sadismo repugnante de los subseres que han utilizado para aterrorizar a su población. Como haría cualquier persona de bien.

He visto en ambos casos como la PROPAGANDA MASIVA de la OTAN ha vendido una versión de la realidad TOTALMENTE opuesta a lo que de verdad estaba pasando.

Pues bien... este tipo y todo el resto de rojos antiespañoles son TOTALMENTE conscientes de que están repitiendo PROPAGANDA ANGLO cuando hablan de los Golpes de Estado organizados dentro del imperio español con ayuda de Londres. Exactamente igual que el puto MAIDAN.

Lo saben al 100%. Pero odian tanto a España, por encima de cualquier otra cosa, que son 100% capaces de aliarse con los anglos una y otra vez con tal de joder uno de los mejores países que el mundo haya conocido. Es sinceramente repugnante esta situación. Incluso estando la mayoría en linea con los postulados Rusos en este conflicto, su odio exacerbado contra España consigue crear disensión y malestar y con ello desviar el hilo lo cual... como siempre es justo lo que Londres desea.

Ser anti-español y difamar a España haciendo proselitismo de la leyenda negra creada por nuestros enemigos debería tratarse igual que Putin trata a los que difunden información anti-rusa en Rusia o igual que Xi trata a los que hacen proselitismo occidental en China. Putin no permite ni que se llame Guerra al conflicto que tienen montado en Ucrania para no dañar la moral y la unidad nacional y estos traidores se atreven a decir que España "exterminó" a los indígenas. Hay que ser CERDO!!!

Sois unos traidores a vuestra patria y a vuestra sangre. Una auténtica vergüenza de gente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

*A la luz del dramático agravamiento de las tensiones internacionales, los BRICS deben actuar como guardianes de la verdadera multipolaridad basada en el diálogo igualitario y el respeto mutuo, un enfoque colectivo de los problemas globales actuales y un equilibrio saludable de intereses.** Muchos países se preocupan por el multilateralismo, mientras que los BRICS están aplicando este principio en la práctica. Estamos trabajando para crear una arquitectura global policéntrica, más democrática y representativa basada en el derecho internacional.*

María Vladímirovna Zajárova 









*Nuestros colegas occidentales y los ucranianos están tratando de presentar el problema del grano como un desastre global. La parte del grano que está en juego es menos del 1 % de la producción mundial de trigo y otros cereales. La situación actual con los cereales no tiene nada que ver con la crisis alimentaria.*

El chad Serguei Lavrov


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Moro significa musulman, cateto, no significa magrebi !!!.
> 
> PD- Los griegos tienen la razon, mas cojones y a Dios de su parte.



Siento tener que corregirle, pero "moro" proviene de "mauro" en latín, es decir, el habitante de la Provincia de Mauretania Tingitana, actualmente territorio correspondiente a Marruecos. No es lo mismo moro que árabe, y ambos son mayoritariamente masulmanes. "Moro", por extensión, indicaría actualmente a los habitantes del magreb. Pero no incluye ni a todos los musulmanes, ni a todos los árabes. Y por supuesto, "moro" no es un término peyorativo, sino descriptivo de los habitantes de una región geográfica determinada.


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Contra vosotros me aliaría hasta con el mismisimo diablo, sois el Mal Absoluto.



No ZHU DE.

Tu apoyaste a los que montaron lo de Siria. Tu apoyaste a los Demócratas y atacaste a quien lo detuvo. Eres tu el maligno. El Odio que sientes te hace que termines ayudando siempre a los malos. En Siria se vio lo que es EL MAL ABSOLUTO. Monstruos que rebanan cabezas por pura diversión y para gozar sembrando terror y muerte y tu has ayudado a Biden, Clinton y Obama que son los responsables.

Es así y lo tienes que reconocer.

El odio te ha derroido el alma.

Una lástima.


----------



## Burbujístico (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver... en España se habla el CASTELLANO y además se hablan otros idiomas, el oficial general y para todos es el castellano...
> 
> Ser ESPAÑOL y de verdad ES ADMIRAR la diversidad cultural de la NACION, no limitarla o comprimirla y mucho menos DESPRECIARLA... no nos engañemos...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo soy de Valencia y vivo en una ciudad mediana 100% valencianohablante. El valenciano es nuestra lengua materna, al igual que lo es el Ruso en el Donbass. Siempre utilizamos el término castellano, nadie dice español para referirse al idioma. Nuestra lengua es tan española como la castellana.

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta, hambre no vamos a pasar, *ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.*



Que va ... las hoces las hacen en albacete .... Con los cuernos van a tener que cosechar ....


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Castellano debe ser considerado como "el idioma" Español por ser el que hablan todos los Españoles a un lado y otro del Atlántico y tb aún lo hablan unos pocos valientes en Filipinas.
> 
> Más de 500 millones de personas lo utilizan a diario en su día a día.
> 
> ...



Cuando dice "España" quiere decir "nuestro cortijo", totalitarismo nacionalista español, los del "vivan las caenas", la purria de siempre que ha mantenido al pais en la edad media durante siglos. Si los musulmanes se quedaron en el siglo VIII, vosotros os quedasteis en el XVI.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No ZHU DE.
> 
> *Tu apoyaste a los que montaron lo de Siria. *Tu apoyaste a los Demócratas y atacaste a quien lo detuvo. Eres tu el maligno. El Odio que sientes te hace que termines ayudando siempre a los malos. En Siria se vio lo que es EL MAL ABSOLUTO. Monstruos que rebanan cabezas por pura diversión y para gozar sembrando terror y muerte *y tu has ayudado a Biden, Clinton y Obama que son los responsables*.
> 
> ...



Muestreme una sola linea en la que yo apoye a USA y sus lacayos, ¿quien está ahora mismo apoyando a los yanquis en los paises bálticos? su glorioso ejercito de los nacionales. No mienta, hombre.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, parece que ayer no estaba empanao y acerté…
> 
> 
> _*El embajador de la UE de Rusia, Vladimir Chizhov, advirtió el jueves que los problemas de reparación con las turbinas de bombeo de Nord Stream podrían resultar en una interrupción completa de los suministros de gas natural al bloque a través del gasoducto.*
> ...




Por aclarar una cosa que acabo de descubrir: *El problema con Siemens es que han enviado piezas para reparar por Siemens a Canadá, y Canadá no permite que las piezas vayan de vuelta a Rusia.*

Desconozco si esas piezas se enviaron antes o durante las sanciones, ni si Siemens tiene permitido operar en Rusia. Andaré atento al tema.


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a cansar de vuestras discusiones entre español/castellano y moro/musulman en el hilo de Ucrania. *Sabes perfectamente que moro se puede usar como sinónimo de musulmán.* Y los turcos son musulmanes igual que los saudies.



Ya perdonarás pero solo los incultos creen éso. Moro hace referencia a los habitantes de la antigüa Mauritania (actual Argelia y Marruecos).


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por aclarar una cosa que acabo de descubrir: *El problema con Siemens es que han enviado piezas para reparar por Siemens a Canadá, y Canadá no permite que las piezas vayan de vuelta a Rusia.*
> 
> Desconozco si esas piezas se enviaron antes o durante las sanciones, ni si Siemens tiene permitido operar en Rusia. Andaré atento al tema.



Otra de las grandezas del GLOBALISMO...

O sea que el grifo en una tubería vital para Alemania y con inmensos recursos rusos lo tiene CANADA... 

Es genial y luego alguien no entenderá que llamemos LIBEGALES a toda la prea que ha puesto sectores estratégicos en manos de terceros... 

Hoy tengo más que motivos para estar deprimido, es todo deprimente... no se salva nada... terrible; ALEMANIA no tenía empresas que pudiesen reparar y fabricar dichas turbinas... DANTESCO...


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muestreme una sola linea en la que yo apoye a USA y sus lacayos, ¿quien está ahora mismo apoyando a los yanquis en los paises bálticos? su glorioso ejercito de los nacionales. No mienta, hombre.



Tu apoyaste a Joe Biden, a Clinton y a Obama.

Reconócelo y arrepiéntete. Será un primer paso hacia la redención.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Otra de las grandezas del GLOBALISMO...
> 
> O sea que el grifo en una tubería vital para Alemania y con inmensos recursos rusos lo tiene CANADA...
> 
> ...



La idea era establecer un gobierno mundial con capital en Washington, pero les fallaron los colorines en Moscú y la subida del Camarada Xi al puesto de Consul Vitalicio. Solo les quedaba la guerra y ni eso, no hay huevos para ir al Mad Max.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tu apoyaste a Joe Biden, a Clinton y a Obama.
> 
> Reconócelo y arrepiéntete. Será un primer paso hacia la redención.



Repito, muestre un solo post donde yo apoye las políticas de esos señores, o quedará como una mierda.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Otra de las grandezas del GLOBALISMO...
> 
> O sea que el grifo en una tubería vital para Alemania y con inmensos recursos rusos lo tiene CANADA...
> 
> ...




Parece ser que el único sitio en todo el planeta donde Siemens puede reparar esas cosas es en Montreal…

Montamos de tal manera el mundo que prescindir a saco de una parte importante (Rusia) hace que el tinglado se tambalee.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muestreme una sola linea en la que yo apoye a USA y sus lacayos, ¿quien está ahora mismo apoyando a los yanquis en los paises bálticos? su glorioso ejercito de los nacionales. No mienta, hombre.



El ejercito lo han mandado el partido SOCIALISTA OBRERO ESPAÑOL y sus otros amigos de PODEMOS.

Te has vuelto loco o que te pasa? Estamos en 2022 los nacionales se disolvieron en 1975.

Tu haces lo mismo que los tontos que hablan de Rusia como si fuese la URSS diciendo esas paridas, te hace parecer un meme. 

Tienes que entender que tus prejuicios te han hecho y te harán apoyar muchas veces al mal. Es así.

Abre la mente y adáptate al siglo XXI como hizo tu amado PCCh desechando una parte enorme de la doctrina económica comunista gracias a lo cual han conseguido el mayor milagro económico de la historia humana. Plasticidad mental Zu, plasticidad mental. Aprende de Deng y de Xi.


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE="ZHU DE, post: 41105714, member: 16474
Subnormal y del PSOE, dos desgracias en una. Claro, eso selo dices a los que tienen que coger el coche si o si para ir a trabajar todos los dias, ¿de donde coño salis, mermaos?
[/QUOTE]
Mira mermao, si estás comparando los 50 euros que se va a gastar de más un Español al mes, con ser un Dimitri de mierda que a lo más que puede aspirar es ha cambiar de zapatos una vez cada 5 años, lo llevas crudo ,los rusos van a pasar unas necesidades que si ahora no lo son tanto para su nivel Dimitri de mierda , en cuestión de unos meses verás, pero par aún anormal de carrito como tú ser ruso debe ser la ostia.


----------



## Julc (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Ya verás las risas cuando Turquía entre en guerra con Grecia y Europa no salga en defensa de Grecia porque Turquía es miembro de la OTAN
> 
> (Y a Europa no le quedé material bélico)



Emplearán diplomacia elástica.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

A ver si sale algo de aquí


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Macron elogia el "heroísmo" de los ucranianos en su visita a la ciudad devastada de Irpin.*
El presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, ha elogiado el jueves el "heroísmo" de los ucranianos, tras una breve visita a la ciudad de Irpin, en las afueras de *Kiev*, destrozada en las primeras semanas de la invasión rusa.

"Todos hemos vistos estas imágenes de una ciudad devastada, que es a la vez una ciudad heroica, ya que es aquí, entre otros lugares, que los ucranianos detuvieron al ejército ruso que bajaba hacia Kiev. Representa el heroísmo del ejército, pero también el de la población ucraniana", ha declarado el mandatario francés, acompañado de los dirigentes alemán *Olaf Scholz*, italiano *Mario Draghi*, y rumano *Klaus Iohannis*. Informa Afp


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Siento tener que corregirle, pero "moro" proviene de "mauro" en latín, es decir, el habitante de la Provincia de Mauretania Tingitana, actualmente territorio correspondiente a Marruecos. No es lo mismo moro que árabe, y ambos son mayoritariamente masulmanes. "Moro", por extensión, indicaría actualmente a los habitantes del magreb. Pero no incluye ni a todos los musulmanes, ni a todos los árabes. Y por supuesto, "moro" no es un término peyorativo, sino descriptivo de los habitantes de una región geográfica determinada.



Claro que no es peyorativo, pero los progres quieren convertirlo en un insulto, bien orgullosos que estan los moros filipinos de serlo y de llamarse asi.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El ejercito lo han mandado el partido SOCIALISTA OBRERO ESPAÑOL y sus otros amigos de PODEMOS.
> 
> Te has vuelto loco o que te pasa? Estamos en 2022 los nacionales se disolvieron en 1975.
> 
> ...



Madre del amor hermoso, que cosa tienen los sectarios, y mire que he conocido unos cuantos. el PSOE es una creación del Club Bildelberg y POdemos de la CIA. Los nacionales siguen donde estaban puesto que nadie los depuró nunca, ¿ha oido hablar del General 26 millones? Mi amado PCCh a los tios como usted los manda a Takal Makan, y no en tren.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Macron, Scholz y Draghi visitan Irpin, una de las localidades destruidas cerca de Kiev.*
*Emmanuel Macron*, *Olaf Scholz* y *Mario Draghi* han visitado este jueves por la mañana *Irpin*, una de las localidades de las afueras de *Kiev* que se ha convertido en símbolo de la destrucción y las atrocidades cometidas durante la ocupación de la región por parte del ejército ruso en marzo.

Los líderes europeos, junto con el presidente rumano *Klaus Iohannis*, han estado acompañados por soldados ucranianos, con un importante dispositivo de seguridad y muchos periodistas. Informa Afp


----------



## Abu-Yunis (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Castellano debe ser considerado como "el idioma" Español por ser el que hablan todos los Españoles a un lado y otro del Atlántico y tb aún lo hablan unos pocos valientes en Filipinas.
> 
> Más de 500 millones de personas lo utilizan a diario en su día a día.
> 
> ...



Me sumo a las voces que claman por que se retome el tema original del hilo, es decir la guerra en Ucrania. Sobre el españolismo y el antiespañolismo y la supuesta conspiración anglo-masónica contra España, sería tema para otro hilo. Mientras algunos españoles consideren que existe una anti-España, España seguirá sin ser un país normal, pero que no se trate aquí.


----------



## vil. (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Parece ser que el único sitio en todo el planeta donde Siemens puede reparar esas cosas es en Montreal…
> 
> Montamos de tal manera el mundo que prescindir a saco de una parte importante (Rusia) hace que el tinglado se tambalee.



Bueno, ya fue lamentable ver que una PUTA Y SIMPLE MASCARILLA era algo inviable de poder fabricar en dos telediarios... como para pensar que podríamos sustituir el gas o el petroleo o... que más da, hoy todo es surrealista, mira lo de EE.UU. con lo de los bebés, es que no hay por dónde coger todo el tinglado montado...


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Repito, muestre un solo post donde yo apoye las políticas de esos señores, o quedará como una mierda.



Estas negando que difamaste de forma incesante a Donald Trump y que apoyaste durante toda la campaña electoral a los Democratas/Biden responsables de la Guerra de Siria?

En serio?


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te agradezco el alago... pero es inmerecido y por demás...
> 
> Es en realidad la puta y simple verdad que es imposible ocultar, aún cuando intentes disfrazarla, HASTA UN TONTO o un ciego podrían verlo...
> 
> ...



A ver si nos va entrando en la cabeza que no son indigentes mentales, están ahí puestos para hacer lo que están haciendo por eso somos una putas baratas de los anglos, Europa game over para siempre, disfruten de lo anglicanizado


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si nos va entrando en la cabeza que no son indigentes mentales, están ahí puestos para hacer lo que están haciendo por eso somos una putas baratas de los anglos, Europa game over para siempre, disfruten de lo anglicanizado


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Estas negando que difamaste de forma incesante a Donald Trump y que apoyaste durante toda la campaña electoral a los Democratas/Biden responsables de la Guerra de Siria?
> 
> En serio?



Acabaramos, estar en contra del mono amarillo es estár a favor del Partido Demócrata....que nivel, Maribel. Le recuerdo que su amado Trump ordenó asesinar al General Suleimani en un acto de guerra despreciable, ¿apoya usted a asesinos?


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*El presidente rumano llega a Kiev para unirse al resto de líderes europeos.*
El presidente de *Rumanía*, *Klaus Iohannis*, llegó este jueves a *Kiev* donde se reunirá con los mandatarios de *Alemania*, *Olaf Scholz*, *Francia*, *Emmanuel Macron*, e *Italia*, *Mario Draghi*, para expresar el apoyo europeo a *Ucrania* en esta crisis.

"Recién llegado a *Kiev*", ha escrito el presidente rumano en su cuenta de Twitter en la que ha publicado un vídeo en el que se ve cómo se apea del tren que le ha llevado a la capital ucraniana.

"¡Esta agresión rusa ilegal debe parar!", ha agregado Iohannis, que ha sido recibido en la estación de la capital ucraniana por miembros del gobierno del país. Informa Efe


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Sí ya lo sabemos gaviotón, con el inquebrantable apoyo de gentuza como tú


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí ya lo sabemos gaviotón, con el inquebrantable apoyo de gentuza como tú



                          jodete chusquero de mierda....


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Nuevo día de desplome en el euro y en las bolsas.
El euro ya está a 1,03 dólares y bajando.
El rublo ya está camino de los 55 dólares y de los 57 euros, increíble...

La Bolsa alemana se deja otro 3% a estas horas.


----------



## Julc (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> A ver si algún experto puede corroborar esto, ya que no había oído nada



Como sea verdad, se les llena el Donbass de refugees ucranianos.


----------



## Hubardo (16 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ucrania no está siendo apoyada por nadie en el mundo. No lo digo yo, lo dice la Wikipedia, fuente de información global...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendrían que poner esto pero no se atreven ya ni a ponerlo


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por aclarar una cosa que acabo de descubrir: *El problema con Siemens es que han enviado piezas para reparar por Siemens a Canadá, y Canadá no permite que las piezas vayan de vuelta a Rusia.*
> 
> Desconozco si esas piezas se enviaron antes o durante las sanciones, ni si Siemens tiene permitido operar en Rusia. Andaré atento al tema.



Es curioso, Canadá "sanciona" a Alemania, bloqueando la entrega de una maquinaria necesaria para el ciclo de funcionamiento adecuado del NS1.
Die Grüne (que forma parte del gobierno de coalición alemán), aplaudiendo con las orejas.
Ucrania (nunca faltan los buitres cuando hay despojos), saltando a la palestra con entusiasmo, diciendo que "su" gasoducto (que les deja pingües peajes) tiene capacidad de carga libre y está infrautilizado.
(Nota, todo lo que sea necesario para que Rusia pueda seguir financiando el conflicto sin problemas, que mientras a ellos les paguen su comisión, arreando que es gerundio)
Y Rusia comentando que si el NS1 no puede cumplir con el plan de mantenimiento, que Alemania tiene un nuevecito y sin estrenar NS2 a su entera disposición.
Y de momento, para que la cosa no sea aun más desastre, el gobierno alemán ya ha decidido que no va a nacionalizar la ex-filial de Gazprom en Alemania (sí seguirá por ahora bajo administración especial tutelada, pero ya han decidido que no se nacionalizará, para que Putin no se enoje).


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Francia quiere una victoria de Ucrania que garantice la integridad territorial total, incluida Crimea.*
*Francia *quiere una victoria militar de *Ucrania *contra *Rusia *que restablezca la integridad territorial del país, incluida *Crimea *que fue ocupada por *Rusia *en 2014, ha afirmado este jueves una fuente diplomática francesa.

La fuente agrega que le corresponde al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* definir lo que podría ser una victoria militar.

El presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, el canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, y el primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi*, han llegado a *Kiev* en un viaje conjunto para mostrar su respaldo a *Ucrania *mientras lucha por resistir un ataque ruso. Informa Reuters


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Acabaramos, estar en contra del mono amarillo es estár a favor del Partido Demócrata....que nivel, Maribel. Le recuerdo que su amado Trump ordenó asesinar al General Suleimani en un acto de guerra despreciable, ¿apoya usted a asesinos?



Zhu De: "Para nada, mi trabajo aqui es apoyar a la RPCh y Trump no ha hecho mas que perjudicar sus intereses en su mandato, que se vaya es una gran ventaja para China, con Biden seguro que puede llegar a acuerdos razonables, vuestras conspiraciones de palacio me la sudan, China está fuera del NWO ese que tan mal os trae, son cosas del capitalismo occidental decadente, la lucha entre el capitalismo monopolista occidental y los reaccionarios capitalismos locales de pueblo con olor a estiercol. Se pueden matar a hostias entre los dos."

" En cuanto _Trump_ y _Trump_ salga de la Casa Blanca, la RPCh hará a Biden una oferta que no podrá rehusar, continuará con su ofensiva económica y tecnológica y se apoderará del mundo. _Trump_ era la última esperanza de los reaccionarios para detener a China, sin el, la victora está asegurada."

"Me guardo el marcador para cuando en enero Biden tome posesión y _Trump_ esté en Rykers."






__





*Tema mítico* : - ⚡ (HILO OFICIAL) Elecciones USA 2020 - Trump vs Biden


Señores, lo más digno ahora es una retirada a tiempo. El Señor Biden ha ganado, con o sin fraude pero ha ganado. Ningún juez va a dar la razón a Trump aunque la tenga porque eso conlleva hacer temblar los cimientos de todo el sistema institucional americano y dudo muchísimo que ningún juez se...




www.burbuja.info









__





*Tema mítico* : - ⚡ (HILO OFICIAL) Elecciones USA 2020 - Trump vs Biden


El Gran Imbecil se queda solo Un rojo defendiendo FACEBOOK. CREÍA HABER VISTO TODO. Enviado desde mi Amstrad cpc mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info









__





*Tema mítico* : - ⚡ (HILO OFICIAL) Elecciones USA 2020 - Trump vs Biden


Dejad de intoxicar, el primero que llamó al fraude fué el Gran Imbecil Trump pide a votantes probar la seguridad del sistema electoral, pero causa confusión con la sugerenciaEres escoria humana. Siempre lo has sido. El propuso eso para que sus votantes vieran que era posible votar 2 veces. No...




www.burbuja.info






Lo ves... el lado Oscuro... mentir y apoyar a los malos por no ser capaz de mirar por encima de prejucios.

Acuerdos razonables con Joe "M777" Biden decías... Hoy la gente del Donbas estaría mucho más tranquila en su casa y cientos de miles de muertos seguirían vivos de no ser... pk sacaron al "Gorila Naranja". Y la China estaría mucho más tranquila pagando sus aranceles y siguiéndole el juego a Trump que bajo el peligro de una guerra en Taiwan y/o sanciones brutales como las que se han aplicado contra Rusia con todo lo que eso puede suponer.

Esa es la curda verdad y tienes que reconocerlo y arrepentirte. Si no... vas a terminar ahogado en odio y maldad.


----------



## visaman (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nuevo día de desplome en el euro y en las bolsas.
> El euro ya está a 1,03 dólares y bajando.
> El rublo ya está camino de los 55 dólares y de los 57 euros, increíble...
> 
> La Bolsa alemana se deja otro 3% a estas horas.



eso son 3 jamones Joselito mas que importaras, ¿no?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es curioso, Canadá "sanciona" a Alemania, bloqueando la entrega de una maquinaria necesaria para el ciclo de funcionamiento adecuado del NS1.
> Die Grüne (que forma parte del gobierno de coalición alemán), aplaudiendo con las orejas.
> Ucrania (nunca faltan los buitres cuando hay despojos), saltando a la palestra con entusiasmo, diciendo que "su" gasoducto (que les deja pingües peajes) tiene capacidad de carga libre y está infrautilizado.
> (Nota, todo lo que sea necesario para que Rusia pueda seguir financiando el conflicto sin problemas, que mientras a ellos les paguen su comisión, arreando que es gerundio)
> ...




Muy buen análisis.
¿Has encontrado algo sobre los contratos de mantenimiento de Siemens? No pude confirmar ese detalle y me parece el más importante


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

No lo he visto aún. Documental de Oliver Stone sobre lo de Ucrania.

. Toda la verdad sobre Ucrania y Rusia en 67 minutos: BUSCAR, ENCONTRAR, CONTAR - Buscar, encontrar, contar - César Vidal TV


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

El euro se ha desplomado ya un 60% contra el Rublo, desde máximos de febrero.
*UN 60%


*


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Zhu De: "Para nada, mi trabajo aqui es apoyar a la RPCh y Trump no ha hecho mas que perjudicar sus intereses en su mandato, que se vaya es una gran ventaja para China, con Biden seguro que puede llegar a acuerdos razonables, vuestras conspiraciones de palacio me la sudan, China está fuera del NWO ese que tan mal os trae, son cosas del capitalismo occidental decadente, la lucha entre el capitalismo monopolista occidental y los reaccionarios capitalismos locales de pueblo con olor a estiercol. Se pueden matar a hostias entre los dos."
> 
> " En cuanto _Trump_ y _Trump_ salga de la Casa Blanca, la RPCh hará a Biden una oferta que no podrá rehusar, continuará con su ofensiva económica y tecnológica y se apoderará del mundo. _Trump_ era la última esperanza de los reaccionarios para detener a China, sin el, la victora está asegurada."
> 
> ...



Pero si es exactamente lo que ha pasado, ahora mismo USA está en las últimas dirigida por un viejo senil con Alzheimer, USA y sus putitas están acorralados por los BRICs, no tienen materias primas, solo billetes del monopoly, sin estas, están perdidos, la única esperanza era destruir Rusia y China, ahora están mas unidos que nunca, habeis perdido y lo sabeis.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver, aquí cada uno cuenta su historia. El asunto de Rusia es que al igual que militarmente sorprendió su incapacidad, económicamente también sorprendió la resiliencia del país, en una situación similar por ejemplo a España o Alemania, incluso a China, la habrían tumbado. Los que dicen que están mejor se refieren supongo a que los ingresos por exportaciones son récord en el país y la balanza de cuenta corriente con el exterior supongo que igual. Eso es un dato macro que no tiene que ver con la vida real de la gente pero es cierto. 


Es por eso por lo que yo he indicado alguna vez que los que pueden hundir de verdad a Rusia son EEUU y Arabia Saudí sacando barriles a 20 dólares y no lo están haciendo. Quizá por avaricia o quizá por joder a China, no lo sé.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es curioso, Canadá "sanciona" a Alemania, bloqueando la entrega de una maquinaria necesaria para el ciclo de funcionamiento adecuado del NS1.
> Die Grüne (que forma parte del gobierno de coalición alemán), aplaudiendo con las orejas.
> Ucrania (nunca faltan los buitres cuando hay despojos), saltando a la palestra con entusiasmo, diciendo que "su" gasoducto (que les deja pingües peajes) tiene capacidad de carga libre y está infrautilizado.
> (Nota, todo lo que sea necesario para que Rusia pueda seguir financiando el conflicto sin problemas, que mientras a ellos les paguen su comisión, arreando que es gerundio)
> ...



Nadie en su sano juicio manda a sus hijos de vacaciones a un campo de exterminio regentado por tu peor enemigo.

Bueno, pues lo han hecho.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

No es posible convencer a un idiota, que es un idiota, precisamente por eso: porque es un idiota.


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por aclarar una cosa que acabo de descubrir: *El problema con Siemens es que han enviado piezas para reparar por Siemens a Canadá, y Canadá no permite que las piezas vayan de vuelta a Rusia.*
> 
> Desconozco si esas piezas se enviaron antes o durante las sanciones, ni si Siemens tiene permitido operar en Rusia. Andaré atento al tema.



En definitiva: Canadá está puteando a Alemania.
Conclusión: hay tortazos dentro de la OTAN.
De puta a puta, taconazo...ban vien...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver, aquí cada uno cuenta su historia. El asunto de Rusia es que al igual que militarmente sorprendió su incapacidad, económicamente también sorprendió la resiliencia del país, en una situación similar por ejemplo a España o Alemania, incluso a China, la habrían tumbado. Los que dicen que están mejor se refieren supongo a que los ingresos por exportaciones son récord en el país y la balanza de cuenta corriente con el exterior supongo que igual. Eso es un dato macro que no tiene que ver con la vida real de la gente pero es cierto.
> 
> 
> *Es por eso por lo que yo he indicado alguna vez que los que pueden hundir de verdad a Rusia son EEUU y Arabia Saudí sacando barriles a 20 dólares y no lo están haciendo. Quizá por avaricia o quizá por joder a China, no lo sé. *



No lo hacen... Porque sencillamente no pueden.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

La estrategia de Rusia era establecer un Estado títere en Ucrania tipo Bielorusia. Y se comieron un carajo.


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero si es exactamente lo que ha pasado, ahora mismo USA está en las últimas dirigida por un viejo senil con Alzheimer, USA y sus putitas están acorralados por los BRICs, no tienen materias primas, solo billetes del monopoly, sin estas, están perdidos, la única esperanza era destruir Rusia y China, ahora están mas unidos que nunca, habeis perdido y lo sabeis.



Yo no he perdido nada. Yo nunca he apoyado a Biden y resto de Globalistas. Yo respeto a China y a Rusia como estados soberanos que están defendiendo sus intereses y mejorando en lo posible la calidad de vida de su gente y tb su seguridad.

Estoy por encima de prejuicios que solo llevan al odio y a la confrontación. Trump era un presidente leal a USA e hizo un buen trabajo igual que Xi lo ha hecho para los suyos. Xi ha asesinado a gente de forma innecesaria y Trump tb lo hizo. Pero no se puede negar que mató mucho menos que cualquiera de sus antecesores y que trabajó de forma activa para evitar que USA siguiera con esa política maligna que ha estado machando medio planeta durante décadas. Tu ceguera y odio hacia "los Voxeros" te llevó a apoyar los intereses de Joe "M777" Biden. No le demos más vueltas. Si quieres entender entenderás y si prefieres seguir centrándote en el odio a gente que simplemente considera que el camino al bienestar, la seguridad y la prosperidad es por vías distintas al marxismo leninista... pues allá tu. Pero confundir eso con el MAL absoluto... te va a llevar por muy mal camino.

PD: Para que lo entiendas... si algún día USA se inventa un Gobierno Chino en el "exilio" y lo utiliza para justificar una guerra o guerra civil contra China... no me verás jamás apoyarlo pk a pesar de que no tenga en alta estima a los Comunistas este tipo de acciones tan típicas de USA me resultan repugnantes y las consecuencias vía guerra inaceptables. Además de ser capaz de reconocer que en contra de mis prejuicios el PCCh ha dado prosperidad y calidad de vida a una gente que estaba en una situación de miseria y atraso brutales.

Dejo aquí el Off Topic y pido perdón. Me resulta muy doloroso ver que ante un enemigo masivo y común gente como ZHU siempre va a anteponer sus prejuicios políticos a cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muestreme una sola linea en la que yo apoye a USA y sus lacayos, ¿quien está ahora mismo apoyando a los yanquis en los paises bálticos? su glorioso ejercito de los nacionales. No mienta, hombre.



A ver ... si no hiciste caso de las jaimitadas de Trump, estás apoyando la guerra de Siria ....  

No entienden que la dinámica imperial no depende del emperador. Para el resto del mundo, da lo mismo Nerón que Trajano. Da lo mismo Trump que Obama, el imperio tiene su lógica e inercia internas y su forma de relacionarse con los demás no depende de algo tan contingente y volatil como el emperador.

Obviamente los fachas prefieren a un Calígula facha como ellos y de ahí su preferencia por el gorila naranja ....


----------



## Snowball (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nuevo día de desplome en el euro y en las bolsas.
> El euro ya está a 1,03 dólares y bajando.
> El rublo ya está camino de los 55 dólares y de los 57 euros, increíble...
> 
> La Bolsa alemana se deja otro 3% a estas horas.



Se ve que los mercados no se tragan la cuadratura del círculo del BCE...


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El ejercito lo han mandado el partido SOCIALISTA OBRERO ESPAÑOL y sus otros amigos de PODEMOS.
> 
> Te has vuelto loco o que te pasa? Estamos en 2022 los nacionales se disolvieron en 1975.
> 
> ...



Aquí te confundes como te confundes con Trump. Rusia es otro imperio y sigue su propia lógica imperial, independiente de quien mande. En ese sentido da lo mismo el zar, Stalin o Putin.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo no he perdido nada. Yo nunca he apoyado a Biden y resto de Globalistas. Yo respeto a China y a Rusia como estados soberanos que están defendiendo sus intereses y mejorando en lo posible la calidad de vida de su gente y tb su seguridad.
> 
> Estoy por encima de prejuicios que solo llevan al odio y a la confrontación. Trump era un presidente leal a USA e hizo un buen trabajo igual que Xi lo ha hecho para los suyos. Xi ha asesinado a gente de forma innecesaria y Trump tb lo hizo. Pero no se puede negar que mató mucho menos que cualquiera de sus antecesores y que trabajó de forma activa para evitar que USA siguiera con esa política maligna que ha estado machando medio planeta durante décadas. Tu ceguera y odio hacia "los Voxeros" te llevó a apoyar los intereses de Joe "M777" Biden. No le demos más vueltas. Si quieres entender entenderás y si prefieres seguir centrándote en el odio a gente que simplemente considera que el camino al bienestar, la seguridad y la prosperidad es por vías distintas al marxismo leninista... pues allá tu. Pero confundir eso con el MAL absoluto... te va a llevar por muy mal camino.
> 
> ...



Como dijo Tyron Lannister : "Usted va de caballero, yo no".


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aquí te confundes como te confundes con Trump. Rusia es otro imperio y sigue su propia lógica imperial, independiente de quien mande. En ese sentido da lo mismo el zar, Stalin o Putin.



Mentira.

Primero TRUMP era ASIALCIONISTA y por tanto ANTIMPERIALISTA. Por eso le sacaron de malas maneras y por eso... Todos los Mas Media Globalistas le machacaron de forma constante durante 4 años.

Segundo Rusia es Imperialista pero el Imperio tiene herramientas y fines distintos si es bajo un régimen como el actual a si es bajo un régimen como la URSS. No comparten los mismos objetivos. Para empezar la URSS quería extender el comunismo por todo el planeta y Putin solo quiere recuperar el territorio que considera que forma parte de Rusia... tenga razón o no.

No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra. El que te confundes eres tu. Pecas mucho de creerte que estas en un pedestal, muy típico de los comunistas, creerse por encima de los demás cuando en realidad... pse pse, dejando a un lado la pedantería queda más bien poquito en el fondo.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Puff como se le escape un misil al hijoPutin y caiga en ese tren se arma buena


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

*Agencia alemana: El caudal del Nord Stream 1 se reduce al 40% de su capacidad máxima.*
13:22 || 16/06/2022


----------



## josema82 (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Os imaginais que los Ukras los bombardean para echarle la culpa a Putin? nos reiriamos un rato.


----------



## kelden (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> *Primero TRUMP era ASIALCIONISTA y por tanto ANTIMPERIALISTA. *Por eso le sacaron de malas maneras y por eso... Todos los Mas Media Globalistas le machacaron de forma constante durante 4 años.



Si, por éso mismo se retiró de Siria y Ucrania ...   Ha sido irse Trump y *VOLVER* los yankis a los dos sitios al día siguiente .... Ah ... perdona ...que nunca se fueron ......


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano es demasiado blando, veremos. La verdad no me acabo de fiar de que no haya pasteleo y se retiren al final de los territorios que están liberando salvo Donbas , sería patético después de lo que Rusia está haciendo.




Putin sabe que si hace eso, las represalias a los acusados de ¨colaboracionismo con Rusia¨ en los territorios de los que se retire, pondrían la situación de vuelta en 2014, si no peor. No creo que sea tan tonto (que sea blando es otra historia), pero internamente supongo que su sector duro no se lo perdonaría y lo apearían del poder.

Sigo de acuerdo con la visión de Zhukov, tomar toda Ucrania lentamente y sin prisa, para después soltar el Oeste o el lastre que haga falta. Incluso ya se está diciendo en la Duma que Lituania es ilegal y que lo de Estonia y los desfiles filonazis es intolerable. Según Shamanov se dan 5 años para Ucrania y hasta dos generaciones para que Rusia se sienta segura. 

Interpreto la presencia de MAcron y Sholtz como dos enviados de Putin, con Dragi como perro guardian de los intereses anglo. Rusia no tiene prisa, Alemania y Francia sí. Italia no cuenta.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es posible convencer a un idiota, que es un idiota, precisamente por eso: porque es un idiota.
> 
> 
> En definitiva: Canadá está puteando a Alemania.
> ...



También podían saber lo iba a pasar los alemanes. Así se evitan la ira de los suyos si no hay gas o hay poco, también pueden obligar a terceros una vez que ya se lo han garantizado con Argel el gas para ellos. No hay que descartar nada. Qué pierden seguro son los rusos que no recuperan la pieza y hay que saber si deja sin gas terceros paises.
Y esas cosas te avisan a la empresa matriz antes de ejecutar.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



He visto que el DAX caía un 3% sin motivo aparente, he venido al hilo a ver si había novedades con el tren de esos burócratas.

A falta de un Archiduque, hay tres burócratas para armarla parda si sufren un "Maine" como en La Habana.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

Una amplia visión del cuadro geopolitico que habla del los acontecimientos 
que se desarrollan mas allá de Ucrania y que tienen que ver con el asedio a China.

Las principales acciones del conflicto mundial tendrán lugar en torno a China-experto 
(EurAsia Daily, Alan Pukhaev, 13 de junio de 2022 - en ruso)

* Ya no es un secreto para nadie que el gran juego iniciado por Occidente en el contexto *
_*de la actual confrontación geopolítica persigue objetivos globales. Está en juego el destino
del orden mundial. Al mismo tiempo, Occidente, que defiende su hegemonía, a su manera
habitual, intenta actuar por delegación y crear problemas a lo largo del perímetro de sus *_
*enemigos geopolíticos: Rusia y China...*


Spoiler: Continua...



* Asia oriental y meridional*

Exteriormente, esto parece bastante confuso, pero no para los que desarrollaron los ingeniosos
esquemas utilizados hoy en día.

Hoy, la dirección principal del frente de la lucha geopolítica es Ucrania, donde Rusia está llevando
a cabo una operación militar especial, y donde el Occidente colectivo está invirtiendo enormes
recursos financieros. En esta situación, puede parecer que Rusia está actuando sola y que China
ha adoptado una actitud de espera.

Sin embargo, según el reputado sinólogo Nikolay Vavilov, esto no es en absoluto así. China
está actuando. Es más, está cumpliendo de forma activa y concienzuda la parte de las tareas 
que se le han asignado.

El agravamiento de la situación en el Estrecho de Taiwán puede servir como prueba de ello.
A pesar del descontento de EEUU los aviones de China están volando en la zona de la isla 
cada vez con más frecuencia, poniendo de los nervios a la administración
taiwanesa e irritando a Estados Unidos. Esto no permite a Washington centrarse plenamente
en Ucrania, lo que supone una ayuda evidente para Rusia.

Al mismo tiempo, se puede observar que hoy, a lo largo de todo el perímetro de la frontera 
china, se ha desarrollado la fase caliente de la Guerra Fría desatada por EEUU contra China.

"Imran Khan voló a la inauguración de los Juegos Olímpicos en Pekín. Después, voló a Moscú. 
En respuesta, EEEUU inició el derrocamiento de Imran Khan, llevando al poder a la oposición
proamericana. Y ahora está estallando una guerra civil en Pakistán", escribió Nikolay Vavilov 
en su canal de Telegram. "Pakistán es el aliado más importante de China. La ruta desde el oeste
de China a través de Pakistán y hasta el Golfo Pérsico es una ruta estratégica de suministro
de hidrocarburos. Básicamente, se golpeó un territorio fronterizo con China".

El sinólogo llama la atención sobre el hecho de que hace muy poco tiempo el régimen prochino
del estado de Sri Lanka fue barrido con el apoyo de EEUU. En Nepal, que limita directamente 
con China, se está gestando una crisis de gobierno.

"En Filipinas también hubo una lucha activa por la presidencia", continuó el experto. "El ganador 
es un político asociado a los monopolios chinos. Pero el departamento militar filipino sigue su propia
política proestadounidense. Recientemente, el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, visitó el país. 
Durante su visita, se firmó un acuerdo marco sobre seguridad marítima entre Filipinas y EEUU. 
Además, Estados Unidos está intentando atraer a Vietnam a la coalición antichina, aprovechando
que tiene disputas territoriales con China".

Recuerda que Biden ha visitado Corea del Sur y Japón en mayo. Estos son aliados más cercanos 
de EE.UU. Y muchos analistas creen que durante su visita se hizo una propuesta para ampliar 
la cooperación militar de Washington con Seúl y Tokio con la posibilidad de transformar a Japón 
en una potencia nuclear y desplegar armas nucleares tácticas en el territorio de Corea del Sur.

"Vemos que Biden no vuela a Ucrania, sino a Asia Oriental", continúa Vavilov. "Se reúne
con los líderes de los países del sudeste asiático, centrando sus esfuerzos en esa región".

El sinólogo señala que casi al mismo tiempo hubo un intento de golpe de Estado en las Islas 
Salomón, donde China básicamente ayudó al gobierno a mantener el poder mediante la firma
de un acuerdo bilateral de seguridad. Además, según informan los medios de comunicación 
estadounidenses, China pretende firmar acuerdos similares con Kiribati y Vanuatu. Así es como,
según el experto, Pekín está respondiendo a las acciones de Washington, creando un cinturón 
de seguridad en el Océano Pacífico.

Además, merece la pena prestar atención a las intenciones de la OTAN de conceder la adhesión
a los países de Asia Oriental. Obviamente, se trata de una medida exclusivamente antichina.

Asia Central

Como confirmación de la opinión del experto, podemos recordar también la situación en la región
autónoma de Gorno-Badakhshan de Tayikistán, que también tiene frontera directa con China.
Recordemos que los días 17 y 18 de mayo de este año, las fuerzas de seguridad tayikas llevaron
a cabo allí una operación antiterrorista contra bandas armadas organizadas.

El Ministerio del Interior de la República ha declarado oficialmente que las acciones de los militantes
fueron coordinadas desde el extranjero a través de extremistas buscados por el Estado, cuya figura
principal es el líder de la Alianza Nacional y del Partido del Renacimiento Islámico (prohibido en Tayikistán) 
Muhiddin Kabiri.

También fronterizo con China, Kirguistán recibió el mes pasado la visita del representante británico
Richard Chalk (Richard Edward Oliver Chalk. Desde 2011, dirigía la unidad especial británica RICU
-Investigación, Información y Comunicación-, un servicio secreto que forma parte de la Oficina de
Seguridad y Lucha contra el Terrorismo, dependiente del Ministerio del Interior del Reino Unido.
Ahora dirige la ONG británica REOC Communications - EurAsia Daily). Según fuentes kirguisas, 
el principal objetivo de su visita era convencer a las autoridades kirguisas de que empezaran a aceptar
a los refugiados afganos.

Por supuesto, no se pueden ignorar los acontecimientos de enero en Kazajstán, que llevaron al país
al borde de la guerra civil.

Así, como señaló Nikolay Vavilov, la desestabilización se está produciendo a lo largo de todo el perímetro
de la frontera china, con la excepción de Mongolia. Al mismo tiempo, los eslabones más débiles, su opinión, 
son Pakistán, Kazajstán y Myanmar. Por lo tanto, no se puede decir que China esté sentada al margen. 
Está librando una guerra fría contra Estados Unidos.

"Otra cosa es que esta guerra se sigue librando a través de apoderados, a través de fuerzas políticas 
aliadas, pero no es menos feroz", continúa Nikolay Vavilov. "Se están demoliendo regímenes enteros, 
se están sustituyendo gobiernos y se están haciendo preparativos para un conflicto a gran escala".



_* En vista de lo anterior, hay razones para creer que las principales acciones del actual conflicto mundial *_
*se desarrollarán en la región de Asia-Pacífico. Y lo de Ucrania es una maniobra para distraer a Rusia.*


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> Os imaginais que los Ukras los bombardean para echarle la culpa a Putin? nos reiriamos un rato.



Pero si es justo que en ese tren viajan los tres líderes europeos que están luchando por los intereses de Putin y no los de Europa o Ucrania.


----------



## chemarin (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo no he perdido nada. Yo nunca he apoyado a Biden y resto de Globalistas. Yo respeto a China y a Rusia como estados soberanos que están defendiendo sus intereses y mejorando en lo posible la calidad de vida de su gente y tb su seguridad.
> 
> Estoy por encima de prejuicios que solo llevan al odio y a la confrontación. Trump era un presidente leal a USA e hizo un buen trabajo igual que Xi lo ha hecho para los suyos. Xi ha asesinado a gente de forma innecesaria y Trump tb lo hizo. Pero no se puede negar que mató mucho menos que cualquiera de sus antecesores y que trabajó de forma activa para evitar que USA siguiera con esa política maligna que ha estado machando medio planeta durante décadas. Tu ceguera y odio hacia "los Voxeros" te llevó a apoyar los intereses de Joe "M777" Biden. No le demos más vueltas. Si quieres entender entenderás y si prefieres seguir centrándote en el odio a gente que simplemente considera que el camino al bienestar, la seguridad y la prosperidad es por vías distintas al marxismo leninista... pues allá tu. Pero confundir eso con el MAL absoluto... te va a llevar por muy mal camino.
> 
> ...



@ZHU DE es maligno, además es un viejales que vive anclado en el pasado. A mí no me aporta nada, lo tengo en el ignore, del mismo modo que al comunismo. Desgraciadamente los comunistas siguen teniendo buena prensa y en general la gente no los detesta, cosa que sí suelen hacer con otros totalitarismos. Vosotros "dialogáis" con ellos como si fueran coleguillas, pero siempre se os olvida que si ellos gobernaran tú no podrías abrir la boca, y por el post que acabas de escribir ibas a tener problemas muy serios, incluida la prisión o la muerte.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



jajaja que personaje tan ridiculo el Macron


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo no he perdido nada. Yo nunca he apoyado a Biden y resto de Globalistas. Yo respeto a China y a Rusia como estados soberanos que están defendiendo sus intereses y mejorando en lo posible la calidad de vida de su gente y tb su seguridad.
> 
> Estoy por encima de prejuicios que solo llevan al odio y a la confrontación. Trump era un presidente leal a USA e hizo un buen trabajo igual que Xi lo ha hecho para los suyos. Xi ha asesinado a gente de forma innecesaria y Trump tb lo hizo. Pero no se puede negar que mató mucho menos que cualquiera de sus antecesores y que trabajó de forma activa para evitar que USA siguiera con esa política maligna que ha estado machando medio planeta durante décadas. Tu ceguera y odio hacia "los Voxeros" te llevó a apoyar los intereses de Joe "M777" Biden. No le demos más vueltas. Si quieres entender entenderás y si prefieres seguir centrándote en el odio a gente que simplemente considera que el camino al bienestar, la seguridad y la prosperidad es por vías distintas al marxismo leninista... pues allá tu. Pero confundir eso con el MAL absoluto... te va a llevar por muy mal camino.
> 
> ...



¿A quien mató Trump?.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

Gente, ¿Os funciona esta página o es cosa de la versión móvil?





__





Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+






agsi.gie.eu





Llevo ocho meses entrando cada pocos días y nunca había petado.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hispania es un vocablo de origen cartagines...luego usado por los romanos.



Incluso aunque os pongais "puristas " no podeis contra el clapham que es aspi , zurdo , del pueblo elegido , mitad celta y cinico 
*El origen del vocablo " HISPANIA " no es cartagines , es fenicio .*
Cartago fue destruido 1 siglo y medio ANTES de que los romanos finalizaran la conquista romana de Espana 
Si Vd asume que el termino " HISPANIA " es cartagines ( no lo es , *es fenicio* ) y le atribuye ese legado a Cartago ( fundado por los fenicios y que no existia en el momento que los romanos conquistaron Espana ) entonces le esta dando la razon al clapham
Porque le da el merito a una entidad politico - cultural extinta ( los fenicios ) en detrimento de la entidad sustitutoria ( Roma )
Si esto es asi , el merito de la conquista de America no es de Espana ( entidad sustitutoria de Roma ) sino de Roma ( ente extinto )
*La religion oficial del Imperio espanol no es una religion " espanola " es una religion romana :*
Su nombre completo es *Iglesia Catolica Apostolica y Romana* .
La religion oficial de los " nativos " de Espana era el paganismo , 
La religion oficial del Imperio espanol no fue el cristianismo ( religion que existio hasta Teodosio I ) fue el *catolicismo* , religion oficial del Imperio Romano . Por eso el Catolicismo pudo expandirse rapidamente por Europa , porque era la religion oficial de Roma 
No hay mas preguntas , Su Senoria .


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Los ciudadanos ucranianos que viven en Rusia pueden verse obligados a irse si no obtienen "documentos de registro adicionales" antes del 17 de agosto: 

Ministerio del Interior de Rusia.


----------



## coscorron (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Francia quiere una victoria de Ucrania que garantice la integridad territorial total, incluida Crimea.*
> *Francia *quiere una victoria militar de *Ucrania *contra *Rusia *que restablezca la integridad territorial del país, incluida *Crimea *que fue ocupada por *Rusia *en 2014, ha afirmado este jueves una fuente diplomática francesa.
> 
> La fuente agrega que le corresponde al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* definir lo que podría ser una victoria militar.
> ...



Esas declaraciones se hacen "in situ" y para los ciudadanos del país ... Luego ya en el Eliseo se dicen otras cosas y para otro público.


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muestreme una sola linea en la que yo apoye a USA y sus lacayos, ¿quien está ahora mismo apoyando a los yanquis en los paises bálticos? su glorioso ejercito de los nacionales. No mienta, hombre.



Tu chaval o eres tonto o cobras de alguien, porque creerte todas las tonterías que dices es de ser muy retard.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, ¿Os funciona esta página o es cosa de la versión móvil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí me funciona


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Draghi, desde Irpin: "Lo reconstruiremos todo"*
"Lo reconstruiremos todo", ha asegurado este jueves el primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi*, tras una visita a *Irpin*, uno de los suburbios de *Kiev* devastados en las primeras semanas de la invasión rusa a *Ucrania*.

Los rusos "han destruido guarderías, parques infantiles. Todo será reconstruido", ha dicho *Draghi* a la prensa, tras pasear por las calles destruidas de *Irpin *junto al francés *Emmanuel Macron*, al alemán *Olaf Scholz* y al rumano *Klaus Iohannis*.

"Mucho de lo que (los ucranianos) me han hablado es sobre la reconstrucción", ha continuado, en referencia a su "esperanza" de "lo que quieren hacer en el futuro".

Según él, "ya han comenzado" en particular gracias a una aplicación que "enumera cada lugar que ha sido destruido". Así, las autoridades "saben exactamente dónde están los sitios a reconstruir", ha agregado a la prensa. Informa Afp


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Scholz: la guerra de "crueldad inimaginable" de Rusia en Ucrania debe terminar.*
La ciudad ucraniana de *Irpin*, como antes *Bucha*, se ha convertido en un símbolo de la "crueldad" de la *guerra *de *Rusia *en *Ucrania *y su violencia sin sentido, ha afirmado el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz en una visita al suburbio de *Kiev*, y ha agregado que la *guerra *debe terminar.

*Scholz *está de visita en *Kiev* con los líderes de *Francia*, *Italia *y *Rumania*, donde sostendrán conversaciones con el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*.

"*Irpin*, como *Bucha*, se ha convertido en un símbolo de la inimaginable crueldad de la *guerra *rusa, de la violencia sin sentido", ha escrito *Scholz* en Twitter. "La destrucción brutal de esta ciudad es una advertencia: esta *guerra *debe terminar". Informa Reuters


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Sí me funciona




Es un clásico, dices que algo no funciona y de repente funciona, a mí también me tira ahora. 

Gracias!


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> También podían saber lo iba a pasar los alemanes. Así se evitan la ira de los suyos si no hay gas o hay poco, también pueden obligar a terceros una vez que ya se lo han garantizado con Argel el gas para ellos. No hay que descartar nada. Qué pierden seguro son los rusos que no recuperan la pieza y hay que saber si deja sin gas terceros paises.
> Y esas cosas te avisan a la empresa matriz antes de ejecutar.



Esto son clásicas jugarretas de guerra fría 2.0 que tienen carambola.
Rusia aprovecha para devolver la pelota, con la excusa del compresor
de marras (les falla uno, de 4), aduce que no hay la presión suficiente
y reduce el envío de 100 millones a 67. Anteriormente fue de 167 a 100.
Es lo que se denomina "aumentar el dial del dolor" para Alemania.

Se están jugando la existencia del Estado, porque en la agenda USA,
las empresas germanas no irán a China o Rusia. se moverán a EEUU.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Jun 2022)

Según leí Reino Unido no considero la opción de pedir clemencia al Tribunal que dicto sentencia, al no reconocerlo. Creo que ya están pensando como sacar partido a las muertes de dichos condenados.

También leí sobre la estimación que al menos un 30% de las tropas que están cercadas en la zona industrial de Sievierodonetsk son miembros de la legión extranjera, siendo mayormente mercenarios de origen Polaco, si estos finalmente deciden rendirse podrían ser objeto de enjuiciamientos parecidos y un creciente numero de estos podria obligar a los estados Europeos a reconocer al Tribunal si la presión publica de sus propios paises asi lo requiriese. Tal vez por eso las ordenes de Kiev y Londres no son tan proclives a la rendición.


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Jun 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Sí me funciona



me too.

OT: Lo unico que me jode es que me vuelve a aparecer propaganda en el foro a pesar de los add blockers
A alguien mas le pasa?


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jun 2022)

La nueva bandera de la región de Kharkov

La Administración Civil-Militar de la región de Kharkov, formada a principios de junio, presentó una nueva bandera de la región.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Jun 2022)

Todo un genocida....


----------



## coscorron (16 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> He visto que el DAX caía un 3% sin motivo aparente, he venido al hilo a ver si había novedades con el tren de esos burócratas.
> 
> A falta de un Archiduque, hay tres burócratas para armarla parda si sufren un "Maine" como en La Habana.



El DAX no depende de que el tren de estos llegue o no llegue a Kiev .. eso podría suponer un sobresalto temporal pero el DAX de los próximo años depende y mucho de que arreglen NS1 o este invierno empiezan las restricciones.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuanto calor estas soportando para escribir estas tonterías en vez de poner fotos de mulatas sabrosonas, a ver si nos espabilamos multa de 100 tanks





visaman dijo:


> cuanto calor estas soportando para escribir estas tonterías en vez de poner fotos de mulatas sabrosonas, a ver si nos espabilamos multa de 100 tanks



Tonterias las vuestras , que vivis en negacion . 
Estais cometiendo el mismo error que Zelensky aferrandose a la idea de un pais unitario que solo existe en un trozo de papel 
Ucrania sera descuartizada por que no acepta que las nacionalidades " historicas " son " historicas " precisamente porque no caducan nunca 
Por eso Rusia puede justificar su agresion contra Ucrania . Porque la mayor parte de Ucrania es territorio "historico "de Rusia 
desde el siglo IX . Pero si esto es asi , entonces Francia podria reivindicar Cataluna como " territorio historico " . 
Ucrania es una nacion " descuartizable " , pero Espana no . Really ?


----------



## terro6666 (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver, aquí cada uno cuenta su historia. El asunto de Rusia es que al igual que militarmente sorprendió su incapacidad, económicamente también sorprendió la resiliencia del país, en una situación similar por ejemplo a España o Alemania, incluso a China, la habrían tumbado. Los que dicen que están mejor se refieren supongo a que los ingresos por exportaciones son récord en el país y la balanza de cuenta corriente con el exterior supongo que igual. Eso es un dato macro que no tiene que ver con la vida real de la gente pero es cierto.
> 
> 
> Es por eso por lo que yo he indicado alguna vez que los que pueden hundir de verdad a Rusia son EEUU y Arabia Saudí sacando barriles a 20 dólares y no lo están haciendo. Quizá por avaricia o quizá por joder a China, no lo sé.



Claro que exportan más que importan y su balanza es positiva, porque no les venden un cagarro, es como si te inflas a trabajar y nadie te vende nada, si tu cuenta estar llena pero tú te mueres de asco, pues Rusia está igual.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic lingüístico (lo siento)*
> 
> El catalán aunque parecido al occitano es diferente, al igual que el provenzal, en el valle d'Aran hablan occitano, no catalán.
> 
> En Francia el francés es una lengua de oiux, el occitano es de occ, esto viene a que la palabra "SI" afirmativa se pronuncia "OUI" en las lenguas de ouix y OC en la lenguas occitanas. En catalana el "SI" es "SI".



A inicios del XIX al catalán todavía se le llamaba llemosí.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

*"Bombardean con proyectiles de la OTAN, sin embargo acusan a Rusia de perpetrar estos bombardeos, *
_*en una campaña de desinformación contra Rusia por parte de las autoridades de Kiev y sus patrocinadores
occidentales"*_
* María Zajárova.
*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

Testimonios de asesinatos de civiles por parte de ucros


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Jun 2022)

*La estupidez mata de hambre*



El tema de soberanía alimentaria o la seguridad alimentaria es ahora el más urgente en la agenda internacional.

Después de que los miembros de la OTAN lanzaran una guerra económica a gran escala contra Rusia bajo el pueril eslogan de “castigar a Putin”, una crisis alimentaria se hizo inevitable. El cierre del espacio aéreo europeo y los puertos europeos para los aviones y barcos rusos ha supuesto interrupciones en las cadenas de suministro de productos agrícolas básicos, principalmente aceite de girasol y cereales.

El primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, el anterior idiota de dudosa reputación que estuvo al frente del Banco Central Europeo, dijo: “Las sanciones contra Rusia estarán vigentes durante mucho tiempo, los canales comerciales estarán cerrados durante muchos años, si no para siempre”. Draghi se refiere nada menos que a los canales de suministro de alimentos.

Por su parte el director general de la FAO, Qu Dongyu, anuncia que se avecina una grave crisis, por lo que algunos países ya se encuentran en una “fase catastrófica de inseguridad alimentaria”. Los gobernantes europeos están tratando de culpar a Rusia, insisten en que es responsable de la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro. ¿Es que no fue Bruselas la que excluyó a los barcos rusos del acceso a puertos europeos?

Rusia es una parte integral del sistema de comercio mundial y el mayor exportador de productos agrícolas. Muchos países africanos dependen casi por completo de sus exportaciones de cereales. Las sanciones contra Rusia son para castigar su intervención en Ucrania para impedir el genocidio de la mayoría ucraniana de lengua y cultura rusa, un crimen que Bruselas fingía ignorar y del que no decía nada porque era cometido por el gobierno títere puesto desde Maidan por Victoria Nuland, la Subsecretaria de Estado norteamericana. Para castigar la inevitable operación militar de Rusia para salvar del exterminio a la población de cultura rusa residente en el Donbass ucraniano.

Para perjudicar a la economía rusa Bruselas bloqueó la posibilidad de exportar cereales desde el territorio de Ucrania bajo control de Rusia o de la propia Rusia, como si no supiese que de esa región proviene un tercio de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo.

Rusia está haciendo todo lo posible para superar la crisis alimentaria y está lista para garantizar el paso sin trabas de los barcos con cereales ucranianos al mar Mediterráneo si Ucrania retira las minas que ha colocado en las aguas costeras.

Sin embargo, EE. UU. no tiene intención de aliviar las sanciones contra Rusia, lo cual dificulta las exportaciones de cereales de Ucrania o de Rusia al mercado mundial de cereales donde compiten con el que exportan los Estados Unidos y Canadá, que también son proveedores importantes y competidores mundiales de Rusia y Ucrania.

Es un cuento parecido al de las sanciones contra el gas importado de Rusia, que tiene un precio 40% más barato que el que Estados Unidos ofrece a Europa.

En Washington los gobiernos cambian pero las políticas siguen siempre igual.

Las restricciones logísticas existentes pueden conducir a un agravamiento de las contradicciones socioeconómicas en los países de África y Oriente Medio, lo que creará nuevos focos de inestabilidad en esas regiones. Tanto los países en desarrollo como los desarrollados están sintiendo las consecuencias: las tiendas sudafricanas han tenido que limitar la venta de aceite de girasol, cuyo precio ha subido un 55 % desde febrero, mientras las autoridades danesas y británicas también han limitado la venta de dicho aceite de girasol. La crisis ha golpeado la Eurozona, donde la inflación ha alcanzado un récord del 7,5%. En este contexto, surgen dudas sobre el futuro del suministro de alimentos y el nivel de impacto de las sanciones contra Rusia sobre la creciente crisis en la economía mundial.

Las penurias que sufrirá Europa el próximo invierno por culpa de las sanciones de los países OTAN contra Rusia. El hambre y el frio estarán en esa próxima estación, el momento propicio para derrocar la dictadura de la Comisión Europea, que es solo una pandilla nombrada a dedo por la sólita oligarquía partidocrática europea. Lo peor es que esa pandilla no responde ante los pueblos europeos de sus disparates catastróficos, ni tampoco ante el Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El inglés no es el británico de Inglaterra.
> 
> No creo que denominar a nuestra lengua como castellano tenga que significar negar la existencia de España.
> 
> Incluso la Constitución dicta que la lengua oficial de España es el castellano y creo que no se nos ha hundido el país, de momento.



Y como no nos hemos hundido, pues entonces es correcto. La Constitución como Ley Sagrada.

Reino Unido o Gran Bretaña son confusos; lo real es Inglaterra. Los reyes escoceses nunca hablaron del Reino Unido, sin embargo los reyes de Aragón y de Navarra sí que hablaban de recuperar Hispania, el viejo reino visigodo.


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> A ver si algún experto puede corroborar esto, ya que no había oído nada



Al respecto de la noticia de los bancos es totalmente cierto.

La causa obedece a que Kiev ordeno el cese de servicios bancarios en los territorios bajo tutela Rusa, de tal forma que cualquier ciudadano Ucraniano que quisiera pagar sus deudas no podría hacerlo.

Ante tal perspectiva las autoridades Rusas tan solo aclararon la realidad.

Lo que desconozco es la opinión de Kiev sobre los depósitos que gente tuviera en los bancos Ucranianos. Imagino no podrán tocarlos, no creo puedan justificar un latrocinio así sobre civiles que nada tuvieron que ver en el conflicto.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro lumbreras y en UK al idioma que hablan le dicen británico y no ingles, porque Inglaterra fué donde se originó...¡Oh wait!



Lo que es un engendro es la denominación de Gran Bretaña, que incluye a parte de Irlanda. No sabían cómo tapar el dominio de Inglaterra sobre los demás reinos.

Yo procuro usar siempre el término Inglaterra en lugar de R.U. o G.B.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver... en España se habla el CASTELLANO y además se hablan otros idiomas, el oficial general y para todos es el castellano...
> 
> Ser ESPAÑOL y de verdad ES ADMIRAR la diversidad cultural de la NACION, no limitarla o comprimirla y mucho menos DESPRECIARLA... no nos engañemos...
> 
> ...



No rebates nada de lo que he dicho, simplemente afirmas: "en España se habla castellano"

Afirmar que la lengua de España es el español no niega que existan otras lenguas, como tampoco lo niega el francés en Francia, el italiano en italia y el alemán en Alemania; no digamos el ruso en Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

Julián Assange 
*"No expuse secretos del gobierno. Expuse crímenes del Gobierno." Aprovecho para mandar todo mi apoyo a 
Pablo Gonzalez, nuestro periodista español secuestrado en Polonia y abandonado por el Gobierno de España*


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Jun 2022)

La única duda que me despejas es que defiendes al mismo globalismo que dió el golpe del Maidán. porque con alguien como Trump no habría habido ningún Maidan....si hubiera podido controlar a la CIA, claro. Pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Jun 2022)

Desaparecen dos combatientes estadounidenses en Ucrania y se teme hayan sido capturados por Moscú, pero es que también afirman que pueden haber sido secuestrados por los rusos, así para darle un tinte de delito 





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Desaparecen dos combatientes estadounidenses en Ucrania y se teme hayan sido capturados por Moscú






www.msn.com


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, parece que ayer no estaba empanao y acerté…
> 
> 
> _*El embajador de la UE de Rusia, Vladimir Chizhov, advirtió el jueves que los problemas de reparación con las turbinas de bombeo de Nord Stream podrían resultar en una interrupción completa de los suministros de gas natural al bloque a través del gasoducto.*
> ...



Ante tal escenario de boicot de Canadá sobre Alemania podrían las circunstancias obligar a Alemania a abrir el Nord Stream II?

Yo creo que si....


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, ¿Os funciona esta página o es cosa de la versión móvil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde el ordenador sí entro.


----------



## Julc (16 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Desaparecen dos combatientes estadounidenses en Ucrania y se teme hayan sido capturados por Moscú, pero es que también afirman que pueden haber sido secuestrados por los rusos, así para darle un tinte de delito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La palabra "mercenario", ha desaparecido de todos los diccionarios otanistas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que el militar norteamericano capturado, Drueke, no era precisamente militar instructor, sino especialista nuclear y de armas químicas y biológicas.



Ya van unos pocos de estas patas negras de la otan, y al tonto y ultimo personaje que meti en el ijnore tu se lo presentas y te dira que no es una prueba. Solo espero pena de muerte y que no los devuelvan a su familia, que se joda cono.


----------



## ZARGON (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (16 Jun 2022)

hay foreros que se meten en jardines de los que es imposible salir vivos.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



Ay Jesus , baja y dale al camarada @M. Priede con el madero ( por la parte del clavo ) en la crisma para que sangre ...
El clapham no niega que Espana es una Nacion politico - constitucional .
La Constitucion espanola en su Articulo 2 lo deja muy claro : Espana es una Nacion indivisible . Pero que lo diga la Constitucion no significa que sea cierto . Es una verdad " constitucional " pero no es una verdad . Espana es una Nacion fiat ( del Latin " fiat " hagase )
El dinero fiat es dinero por Decreto , pero no tiene las cualidades que se le atribuyen al dinero ( reserva de valor ) .
Espana es una Nacion por Decreto , pero no tiene las cualidades que se le atribuyen a una Nacion :

_" Conjunto de personas de un mismo *origen étnico* que comparten *vínculos históricos, culturales, religiosos*, etc., tienen conciencia de pertenecer a un *mismo pueblo* o comunidad, y generalmente hablan el *mismo idioma y comparten un territorio*." 
( copiado del wiki ) _

Para un goy es muy dificil entenderlo porque el cristianismo ha "tarado " el pensamiento critico . Dais las cosas por hechas , sin cuestionarlas
Un judio siempre cuestionara una verdad porque sabe que la verdad es verdad hasta que sea reemplazada por otra verdad .
En cambio , para un goy , la verdad es inmutable y cuestionarla es tabu .
El clapham es imparcial . Este hilo no solo va de Ucrania , sino de entender las connotaciones morales y eticas de la agresion
_actus non facit reum nisi mens sit rea_,
( el acto no hace que la persona sea culpable a menos que la mente también sea culpable )
Es Rusia " culpable " o inocente ? Para vosotros tal vez no importe defender a un criminal , pero para el clapham si .
Por eso el clapham quiere " entender " las motivaciones de Rusia .
Si considerais que Espana es una Nacion unica e indivisible ignorando los " derechos historicos " de las naciones " historicas " de Espana , entonces le estais dando la razon a Zelensky porque Ucrania TAMBIEN es una Nacion unica e indivisible que ignora los derechos " historicos " de las naciones " historicas " de ucrania ( territorios rusos , polacos , lituanos , etc )
El argumento de la defensa es que los " derechos historicos " prevalecen sobre los derechos politico - constitucionales porque la Constitucionse puede cambiar , pero la Historia no .


----------



## Zepequenhô (16 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> La palabra "mercenario", ha desaparecido de todos los diccionarios otanistas.



Terrorista es una definición más exacta de esos dos "combatientes".


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Lo que más me entristece es constatar que una vez más, la violencia y sobre todo la guerra es la única y auténtica legitimadora y forjadora de estados.
> Desconsoladamente, sigue lamentándose Hesiodo en su tumba y junto a él lo hacemos toda la estirpe de sus descendientes o seguidores. La guerra sigue siendo el juez final, la que sujeta la balanza, la ordalía divina que decide quien se merece poseer y quien será desposeído.
> Muchos pensaron que las personas modernas eran civilizadas y cultas. Que a partir de ahora los problemas se solucionarían con diálogo y moderación. Para ello presumían una herramienta que democracia llamaban.
> Así, (como en las peores pesadillas, cuando se está a punto de sucumbir, se atisba un engaño, una errónea ilusión, que nos hace suponer que habíamos ya despertado); así el hombre moderno (aunque acunado en la cultura, la educación y la democracia), constata una y otra vez y con terror renovado que en realidad sigue inmerso en esa horrible pesadilla de la que no ha despertado ni despertará.
> ...



Sólo deberían tener derecho al voto aquellos dispuestos a defender su libertad con las armas.


----------



## MagicPep (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Draghi, desde Irpin: "Lo reconstruiremos todo"*



con el dinero de los europedos


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

El gobierno Zopensky comienza a parecer La mascara de la muerte roja.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me too.
> 
> OT: Lo unico que me jode es que me vuelve a aparecer propaganda en el foro a pesar de los add blockers
> A alguien mas le pasa?



Con Brave a pelo, no veo anuncios: NUNCA.


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Al respecto de la noticia de los bancos es totalmente cierto.
> 
> La causa obedece a que Kiev ordeno el cese de servicios bancarios en los territorios bajo tutela Rusa, de tal forma que cualquier ciudadano Ucraniano que quisiera pagar sus deudas no podría hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Los depósitos están congelados, y a la entera disposición de sus titulares "una vez su territorio sea liberado".

O sease, dinero perdido.
Supongo que con esos saldos indisponibles es con lo que la banca privada ucraniana está suscribiendo parte de las emisiones de bonos de guerra.

Por cierto, las pensiones y otros emolumentos, también se pagan en hrivnas "congeladas".
Forma parte de los 5.000 M $ que el gobierno Zelensky "necesita" cada mes para pagar gastos sociales.
Si los occidentales me lo dan, y yo no lo pago, dinerito para el bolsillo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jun 2022)

Se les ve contentos de haberse conocido.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . El puente de Crimea será el "objetivo número uno" para Kiev una vez que reciba las armas prometidas por Occidente, dice un mayor general ucraniano
> 
> Se convertirá en un blanco "al 100%", lo que "no es un secreto" para los militares y civiles de ambos lados del conflicto, afirmó Dmitri Márchenko.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091722




Farlopensky sigue con su guerra de twitter, una vez unida Crimea con el Donbass por tierra firme, ese puente pierde su valor, no tiene ni 5 años. Campaña de imagen y tal.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se les ve contentos de haberse conocido.



La NSA tiene que tener terabytes de las orgias de estos fulanos en Amsterdam.


----------



## risto mejido (16 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No lo hacen... Porque sencillamente no pueden.



cierto lo que dices ,ademas no se habla que el gas de argelia disminuye cada año y ya paso hace muchos años su pico de extracción


----------



## ZARGON (16 Jun 2022)

https://es.topwar.ru/197635-na-juzh...syvajutsja-ustarevshie-tanki-t-62-zachem.html

Pagina rusa. T62 para cubrir la retaguardia de la ofensiva a Odesa y Trasnitria.

*Los tanques T-62 obsoletos están siendo transferidos al flanco sur de la operación especial. Por qué*

En el proceso de llevar a cabo una operación especial en Ucrania, una cantidad significativa de tanques, sin el cual difícilmente hubiera sido posible liberar con éxito el territorio y tomar áreas fortificadas. Los tanques, como eran y siguen siendo la principal fuerza de ataque de las fuerzas terrestres, su potencia de fuego, seguridad y movilidad contribuyen en gran medida a la solución de las tareas asignadas a las fuerzas terrestres. 
En este sentido, las tropas deben recibir tanques listos para el combate y bien equipados; sin embargo, recientemente se han visto trenes con tanques T-62 obsoletos en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano en dirección al flanco sur. Parecería, ¿por qué se envían al área de combate tanques soviéticos T-62 obsoletos y retirados hace mucho tiempo?

Ukropropaganda inmediatamente infló el mito de que la mayoría de los tanques rusos ya habían sido destruidos en el curso de los combates, y para su reposición ya estaban enviando chatarra sin valor. ¿Qué tan objetivas son tales declaraciones y por qué se envían estos tanques al área de combate?

El mito de que la mayoría de los tanques rusos ya han sido destruidos es simplemente ridículo. Sí, sufren pérdidas, pero no tan catastróficas como le gustaría al enemigo. Además, prácticamente no hubo batallas de tanques a gran escala, pérdidas en tanques, principalmente de sistemas antitanques, cohetes de artillería y aviación golpes Teniendo en cuenta la abrumadora ventaja de Rusia en la aviación y las armas de cohetes y artillería, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en vehículos blindados son simplemente incomparables. 
*¿Para qué fines puede ser útil el T-62?*

No es razonable usar el T-62 en las formaciones de combate de las tropas que avanzan o durante el asalto a áreas fortificadas en áreas urbanas, las pérdidas masivas son inevitables. Para estos fines, los tanques de próxima generación más avanzados son mucho más adecuados. Estructuralmente, tienen una base única y no es tan difícil mejorar sus características al adaptarlos con sistemas de observación modernos y nuevos tipos de protección dinámica.

Los tanques T-62 se pueden utilizar en el segundo escalón como cañones autopropulsados móviles para apoyar tanques e infantería o tanques enterrados en el suelo como baluartes de tiro, mientras que debe tenerse en cuenta que la precisión del disparo de estos tanques, especialmente en el movimiento a corta distancia y largas distancias, no lo suficientemente alto.

Aún así, lo más efectivo puede ser el uso del T-62 como medio de apoyo de fuego para las tropas de retaguardia y la Guardia Rusa, que no cuentan con equipo pesado en sus estructuras. Aquí, los tanques obsoletos se pueden usar con éxito para proteger y escoltar las columnas traseras, organizar posiciones fortificadas en los puestos de control y también durante las operaciones militares y policiales en el territorio liberado para combatir el sabotaje enemigo y los grupos terroristas. Para estos fines, el tanque obsoleto es bastante adecuado y puede brindar una asistencia significativa en la retaguardia de las tropas rusas. 
Uno puede recordar la experiencia de Chechenia y Daguestán, cuando, después de la eliminación de los principales centros de resistencia, se trató con mucha sencillez a la clandestinidad terrorista. Tras negarse a rendirse, condujeron un tanque hasta la casa particular donde se habían asentado los militantes, y sin ceremonias especiales liquidaron a los militantes y la casa que los albergaba con un tiro directo. Algo así se hace en Israel en la lucha contra los terroristas islamistas.

La necesidad de fortalecer la retaguardia del ejército que avanzaba se reveló ya en la primera etapa de la operación especial, cuando, con el ritmo rápido de la ofensiva y las acciones insuficientemente claras para proteger la retaguardia, hubo que sufrir graves pérdidas. Inevitablemente tendrá lugar una amplia ofensiva en el sector sur del frente en dirección a Odessa y Transnistria, mientras que se liberarán territorios importantes y será necesario organizar la protección de las comunicaciones, los puestos de control fortificados y las oficinas del comandante, despejar el territorio de los restos de las unidades derrotadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y luchan contra el DRG, que en cualquier caso serán arrojados a las áreas liberadas.

Aparentemente, para estos fines, el flanco sur de la operación especial está saturado con obsoletos T-62. Con tal cantidad de tanques de este tipo listos para el combate y probablemente un suministro sólido de munición adecuado solo para el cañón T-62, es bastante razonable y justificado usarlos en esta capacidad.


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

❗De las declaraciones de Pushilin en SPIEF 2022.

1. Se llevará a cabo en la república un referéndum sobre la entrada de la DPR en Rusia después del final del NWO. La república planea convertirse en parte de la Federación Rusa como un sujeto separado de la federación.
2. Debido al suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania, el ejército de la RPD no se detendrá en las fronteras de la república. Sin embargo, las tropas de la RPD ya están involucradas en la dirección de Zaporozhye.
3. No hay motivos para indultar a los mercenarios extranjeros condenados en la RPD. No hay negociaciones sobre su intercambio. La fecha límite para apelar la pena de muerte es principios de julio.
4. Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos que no hayan participado en las hostilidades no serán liberados. Su destino se decidirá después de la finalización del NWO. Bastante lógico, dada la movilización en Ucrania.
5. Todas las ciudades rusas deben ser liberadas, incluida Odessa. Zelensky debe ser llevado ante un tribunal internacional.
6. Se expresó la esperanza de que se complete el NWO para fines de 2022. Existen serias dudas de que la guerra termine en 2022.
7. Todavía es imposible calcular la cantidad total de daños a la RPD por las acciones de Ucrania. Sólo en Mariupol hay que reparar más de 1.500 casas.


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

Bandera de la nueva republica Popular de Kharkov.


----------



## Epicii (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tonterias las vuestras , que vivis en negacion .
> Estais cometiendo el mismo error que Zelensky aferrandose a la idea de un pais unitario que solo existe en un trozo de papel
> Ucrania sera descuartizada por que no acepta que las nacionalidades " historicas " son " historicas " precisamente porque no caducan nunca
> Por eso Rusia puede justificar su agresion contra Ucrania . Porque la mayor parte de Ucrania es territorio "historico "de Rusia
> ...



Las cosas en este universo se mantienen unidas por la fuerza...
La unidad es una batalla perdida, según la 2da ley de la termodinámica, todos tiende al caos y la disolución...
Pero ahora mismo España es una, hasta que otra fuerza mayor la divida...Ucrania tiene esa fuerza mayor en la frontera...
Entonces Putin es un agente del caos? Si y no, desde el punto de vista Ucraniano es el sr muerte, desde el punto de vista universal, otro conquistador, destruirá para construir una Rusia mas grande, segura y mejor...


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

El precio del gas en el mercado europeo se ha acercado a los 1.600 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos tras los cortes de Nord Stream. Incluso los compradores que pagan en rublos ya han empezado a reducir sus entregas. Según Gazprom, a mediados de junio el 90-95% de las empresas europeas que siguen comprando gas ruso pagan en rublos en virtud de un plan con Gazprombank.
Rusia no descarta que los retrasos en el suministro de los equipos de Siemens para el servicio Nord Stream provoquen el cese total del suministro de gas a Europa y, por tanto, el colapso de sectores enteros de la economía alemana.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro que exportan más que importan y su balanza es positiva, porque no les venden un cagarro, es como si te inflas a trabajar y nadie te vende nada, si tu cuenta estar llena pero tú te mueres de asco, pues Rusia está igual.



venga hombre mucho ánimo, saluditos y cosas chulas


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

"¡No, no, no me voy todavía!" - El amigo más cercano de Zelensky y compañero de armas del KVN, Yevgeniy Koshevoy, sobre sus planes de ir a la guerra

"Así que no tengo ninguna habilidad, un francotirador me atrapará y me matará el primer día, ¿cómo voy a ayudar al país? Sólo los que odian se alegrarán", explica.

Y tienen razón: pueden morir en la guerra, y la destreza y la capacidad de lucha de los que ahora son empujados al frente por el régimen del amiguito de Koshevoy por miles es ciertamente mucho más.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

*Ni la Corte Internacional de Justicia, ni el Tribunal Penal Internacional, ni el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos pueden obligar a Rusia a pagar reparaciones a Ucrania*

Otra zrada para los ucranianos de The Guardian, citando un informe del think tank británico Ceasefire. Los europeos explicaron a los ucranianos más débiles de mente, que por alguna razón seguían soñando con las reparaciones de Rusia, que eso es simplemente imposible. Ni siquiera existe una institución que pueda conceder pagos de reparación a Rusia.

El informe sugirió que la Asamblea General de la ONU podría crear un órgano especial de investigación, como en el caso de Siria. Pero dado el estatus de Rusia como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y titular del poder de veto, tal idea parece poco realista.



https://t.me/s/RVvoenkor/16259


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Se les ve contentos de haberse conocido.



El Stoltenberg está muy loco y cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

La ministro de Asuntos Exteriores británico pide a Ucrania que vuelva a la mesa de negociaciones

Los países occidentales deberían apoyar a Ucrania en sus negociaciones con Rusia reforzando la posición de Kiev. Así lo afirmó la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, durante un discurso en la Cámara de los Comunes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

"El suministro de gas a Europa se ha reducido en varias decenas de puntos. Y el precio de la gasolina ha subido varias veces. Y ya sabes, no nos sentimos ofendidos.

El director general de Gazprom, Alexey Miller, comentó en el SPIEF 2022 los cortes de gas debidos a problemas con los equipos de Siemens.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

Bueno, finalmente el Dow Jones perdió los 30.000 puntos, Putin jodete


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Mentira.
> 
> Primero TRUMP era ASIALCIONISTA y por tanto ANTIMPERIALISTA. Por eso le sacaron de malas maneras y por eso... Todos los Mas Media Globalistas le machacaron de forma constante durante 4 años.
> 
> ...



Ahí creo que te equivocas. La URSS quería ampliar su influencia le daba igual que régimen hubiera, en la lucha entre leninista que anteponían a Rusia y trotskistas que querían exportar la revolución comunista ganaron los leninistas.

Otra cosa fue que los regímenes africanos y de oriente-medio influidos por la URSS giraran hacia un laicismo en su sociedad por lo que USA utilizo a los seguidores del islam más carca y duro para frenar su expansión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Draghi, desde Irpin: "Lo reconstruiremos todo"*
> "Lo reconstruiremos todo", ha asegurado este jueves el primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi*, tras una visita a *Irpin*, uno de los suburbios de *Kiev* devastados en las primeras semanas de la invasión rusa a *Ucrania*.
> 
> Los rusos "han destruido guarderías, parques infantiles. Todo será reconstruido", ha dicho *Draghi* a la prensa, tras pasear por las calles destruidas de *Irpin *junto al francés *Emmanuel Macron*, al alemán *Olaf Scholz* y al rumano *Klaus Iohannis*.
> ...



Ese hijo de la gran puta! reconstruiremos dice? con nuestros impuestos, me cago en sus muertos y tu tambien!


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, ¿Os funciona esta página o es cosa de la versión móvil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funciona.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Cuantas patas tiene el gato ? 4 
Y si le amputamos 1 pata al gato entonces ya no tendria 4 , sino 3 ...
Seguiria siendo gato ? Sois imparciales y estais molestos con el clapham porque el clapham os ha puesto a pensar ...
Ahhhh , pensar es agotador y claro , por eso castigais al clapham sin ZANKS ..
Bueno, pues sino quereis caldo , dos tazas ...
Cuanto mayor sean las victorias militares y economicas de Rusia sobre Occidente , mayor sera su derrota 
Depende de Occidente ( no de Rusia ) la derrota de Rusia . 
Porque la madre de todas las guerras no esta en el campo de batalla o en los mercados . Esta en la mente del ciudadano occidental 
Rusia sera excluida de Occidente . Dejara de ser ( de facto ) un pais occidental .
Sera excluida de eurovision  , de las competiciones deportivas , de los eventos culturales , de proyectos cientificos .
Los rusos seran excluidos de Occidente . Para la plebe rusa pues esto no es un problema , pero para las elites deportivas , culturales , cientificas , artisticas de Rusia sera un palo muy duro . bailarines del Bolshoi que jamas podran bailar en Paris , ni en Londres 
cientificos que jamas ganaran un Nobel , artistas que jamas venderan su arte en Sothebys , ni expondran sus obras en NuevaYork 
deportistas que jamas ganaran una competicion oficial ...
empresarios que no podran veranear en Saint Tropez ni en Benidorm ...
Que pasara con ellos ? Aceptaran vivir " fuera " de Occidente , resignados a vivir en una aldea cultural llamada " Rusia " ? 
NIET PANIMAYU JARASHO ...La mayoria piensa como pensaba Nureyev .
La derrota ( o victoria ) de Rusia depende de Occidente . 
Si Occidente sigue con su histeria antirusa entonces la elite cultural , deportiva , cientifica , etc de Rusia se quedara en Rusia y lucharan por la gloria de Rusia . Seran condecorados como en la antigua URSS . Pero si Occidente les recibe con los brazos abiertos ...
BYE BYE DOSVIDANYA ...AGUR


----------



## niraj (16 Jun 2022)

Esto se cuenta y no se cree
Ya solo falta ver con que nos sorprenden en el 7 paquete


----------



## carlosito (16 Jun 2022)

Gráfico de financial times que explica el suministro a Ucrania de armas extranjeras versus lo que necesita.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092135



Mi ripugna vedere un intruso nel mio sfortunato paese incontrarsi con questa gentaglia. Non lo abbiamo votato alle urne e lui sta già pensando a come fotterci con le tasse per una guerra iniziata dai fottuti sionisti, fottuti Draghi, spero che vi facciano cadere un Kalibr in testa.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

En Ucrania, al igual que muchos otros partidos, el de Shariy también ha sido prohibido.
Se acabó la historia de jugar a la "sana política ucraniana".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (16 Jun 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Gráfico de financial times que explica el suministro a Ucrania de armas extranjeras versus lo que necesita.



Eso mas un suministro constante de munición, soldados entrenados que los manejen y repuestos que los sustituyan.

Es decir, jamás lo tendrán.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Nuestros combatientes destruyeron la banda de cerdos rabiosos nazis "Kraken". Los rifles checos y un carro blindado estonio fueron sus trofeos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mi ripugna vedere un intruso nel mio sfortunato paese incontrarsi con questa gentaglia. Non lo abbiamo votato alle urne e lui sta già pensando a come fotterci con le tasse per una guerra iniziata dai fottuti sionisti, fottuti Draghi, spero che vi facciano cadere un Kalibr in testa.




No se lo has hecho a propósito o ha sido la mala hostia. Pero lo has escrito en italiano. A mi me da igual, e incluso me he alegrado de que todavía lo entiendo.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo un visionario, Chateubriand. Su opinión sobre Africa es demoledora, no ha envejecido un ápice, y se puede aplicar a otras regiones como Oriente Medio. Son muy diferentes a las sociedades europeas, otro mundo; intentar introducir los valores de Europa por esos lares estará siempre condenado al fracaso, y los que vienen a Europa se traen sus usos y costumbres con ellos. Siria, por ejemplo, no es una "democracia" de corte occidental, ni falta que le hace serlo. Y ya vimos lo que pasó cuando se celebraron las primeras elecciones libres en Argelia, a principios de los 90.



Lo mejor para esos países es una dictadura laica como lo eran los Gadafi o Assad, o en propio Shah aunque fuera un títere de los judíos y americanos.
Y creo que para España y gran parte de Europa también. En España no hay cultura política suficiente para ser una democracia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No se lo has hecho a propósito o ha sido la mala hostia. Pero lo has escrito en italiano. A mi me da igual, e incluso me he alegrado de que todavía lo entiendo.



tenia mala ostia, no soporto a los traidores de mi propio pais, se me sale sola, lo siento.

Siguen matando a gente en el dombass hijos de puta, llevan dias asi desde que han empezado a perder terreno y mercenarios/soldados ukros


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esto se cuenta y no se cree
> Ya solo falta ver con que nos sorprenden en el 7 paquete



No es del todo cierto lo que dicen en ese noticiario.
El bloqueo de la turbina de gas de Canadá NO ES por los 6 paquetes de sanciones europeas, sino por el paquete de sanciones canadienses que recien aprobaron (el 8 de junio, creo) Canadá, con especial énfasis en unos 27 o 28 items relacionados con prestaciones de servicios de la industria energética.
Además, no se trata "de la empresa canadiense", así en plan inocencia inocencia. Se trata de Siemens Canadá (digamos, que es como una especie de Gamesa Siemens, pero en lugar de turbinas eólicas, especializada en turbinas de gas).
Por tanto la cosa es que recién las sanciones aprobadas LA SEMANA PASADA por Canadá, un acuerdo interno de la multinacional Siemens (entre Siemens "la que se encargue del mantenimiento" del NS1 y Siemens Canadá), no es posible llevarlo a término, y la turbina reacondicionada queda bloqueada en Canadá.

La culpa fue del Canadá.

Supongo que el chincha-rabia canadiense (además de hacer de perrito faldero del Gran Hermano del Sur), tiene que ver, entre otras, con una "fina tangada" que los rusos le han metido a una importantísima empresa minera canadiense.
Kinross, propietaria de las minas de oro Kupol.








Kinross Gold to sell Russian assets for $680 mln


Kinross Gold Corp is selling its Russian assets to Highland Gold Mining group of companies for a total of $680 million in cash, the Canadian company said on Tuesday, nearly a month after suspending its operations in the country.




www.reuters.com





Kinross había anunciado que se iba, y había negociado un precio de venta de sus activos en 680 M $ (precio razonable, digamos coste de adquisición, más inversiones, menos amortizaciones). Pagaderos en 5 años.
Digamos que Kinross salía de Rusia sin pérdidas.
La autoridad rusa respectiva estudió el expediente, y concluyó que dado que una buena parte de la adquisición se pagó en papelitos (ampliación de capital), el precio era desmesurado, y que como máximo, 340 M $.
Así que unas minas que se adquirieron en 2010-2011, por unos 715 M $ (y precio de venta pactado de 680 M), al final, 340 M $ y gracias.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On June 16, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces claimed control over the village of Sydorove; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Azot...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 16 de junio de 2022 








 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de la aldea de Sydorove;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la planta de Azot, en la ciudad de Severodonetsk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Zolote;
 Se registraron enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas al sureste de Bakhmut.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No emplee conmigo la falacia del hombre de paja, los "mios" son los del Partido Comunista de China, no me mezcle con esas ursulinas.



Pero vamos a ver...retrátate y no huyas con subterfugios:

¿Tu has votado o no has votado a la banda que nos desgobierna?

Mira, pese a todo a ti te tengo cierto aprecio intelectual, como todo el tomate R78 es el mismo tipo de tomate, te reconozco que si hubiese mandado el sector azul del ronzal hispanocañí, pienso que estaríamos igual o peor...para que veas que soy sincero.

Ahora si tienes cojones, di la verdad...HAS VOTADO A ESTOS CRETINOS IGNORANTES, SI O NO???

No me vengas como el otro paramecio estólido..."es esto o la guerra..."...


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando quieras discutimos sobre el concepto de lo femenino y su creación artificial como modo de mantener a un subproletariado sumiso y necesario para el funcionamiento de la división del trabajo.




Mejor nos limitamos a la guerra de Ucrania. 
Me encantan los links que enlazas, algo menos algunos de tus comentarios, pero te aprecio igual


----------



## Adriano II (16 Jun 2022)

Festival del humor :


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Un libro que recomendeis, os lo agradecería...



Memorias de Ultratumba. René François de Chateaubriand. 4 volúmenes. Ediciones del Acantilado. De nada...


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

El conflicto en Ucrania debe resolverse en última instancia por la vía diplomática, ha dicho un funcionario de la Casa Blanca.

Según sus palabras, las autoridades estadounidenses no tienen previsto obligar a Kiev a hacer concesiones territoriales en la guerra con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Contaron una maravillosa historia sobre cómo los teroboristas locales de Dergachy fueron sorprendidos recientemente robando cable de contacto en el ferrocarril. Llevan mucho tiempo robando y, efectivamente, parece que han desaparecido más de 5 kilómetros de cable entre Dergachy y Bezruky. Y fueron sorprendidos, atención, por otros theroboronianos de Dergachy. Los primeros van a cargo de un diputado de Dergachy y los segundos de otro diputado de Dergachy. Si es cierto o no, no podemos afirmarlo, pero la historia es milagrosamente buena.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

Se que en el norte español en Agosto ya comienzan las nevoas y el fresco, en el norte de Europa cuando comienzan a sentirse los primeros fríos.

*Goldman Sachs eleva las previsiones de precios del gas natural holandés para el 3T22/4T22 – Reuters*
16:11 || 16/06/2022


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El castellano es el español de Castilla.
> 
> En Italia no le llaman a su lengua toscano, sino italiano; en Cataluña no le llaman occitano, sino catalán; en Francia dicen francés, no lengua de L´Île, que es la región de París donde se originó.
> 
> ...



Lo determinante es que en todos los idiomas extranjeros el nombre de nuestra lengua es "español"... Incluso en portugués es "espanhol" y eso que como decía Camoens "castellanos y portugueses, que españoles somos todos". 
Esto antes de que alguien saque la comparación con el inglés, que no suele faltar.....


----------



## Mabuse (16 Jun 2022)

_


crocodile dijo:



Bandera de la nueva republica Popular de Kharkov.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


crocodile dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092163



Los bombardeos ucranianos deben llevar un componente químico que afecta al sentido de la vista y la percepción del color. O bien es una bandera temporal para marear al enemigo cuando la vea ondear en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Moro significa musulman, cateto, no significa magrebi !!!.
> 
> PD- Los griegos tienen la razon, mas cojones y a Dios de su parte.



Moro no es musulmán.
Moro viene del latín y se refiere a habitante del norte de África.... Antes de que llegaran los árabes y no digamos la religión islámica.
Los verdaderos "moros" son los bereberes.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ha anunciado nuevos detalles sobre los bioproyectos estadounidenses en Ucrania y Cuba y sus consecuencias:*

- Al menos desde 2011, Ucrania ha estado experimentando con enfermos mentales, y un manipulador estadounidense visitó un laboratorio cerca de Kharkiv en más de una ocasión;

- Estados Unidos ha probado neuromoduladores en ciudadanos ucranianos vulnerables, causando daños irreversibles en el sistema nervioso central;

- El proyecto de biología militar estadounidense p-268 en Ucrania estudió los virus capaces de infectar a los mosquitos que pican, que son vectores de fiebres;

- Cuba experimentó "brotes deliberados" del virus del dengue transmitido por mosquitos Aedes -los mismos estudiados en Ucrania- en los años 70 y 80. Mientras tanto, el único lugar de Cuba que no se vio afectado por un brote del virus del dengue fue la base estadounidense de la Bahía de Guantánamo, donde el personal militar fue vacunado de antemano;

- La tularemia, cuya incidencia se ha multiplicado en el DNR, es considerada por la OTAN como un bioagente prioritario, fue utilizada en los ejercicios;

- La financiación estadounidense de proyectos ucranianos desde 2015 se ha relacionado con un aumento de 9,5 veces en las enfermedades infecciosas en la DNR y la LNR, incluida la tularemia;

- "Las "aclaraciones" del Pentágono no responden a las verdaderas cuestiones, de hecho, EE.UU. está construyendo capacidades militares y biológicas, mientras que Ucrania tiene el papel de un campo de tiro;

- La inversión en estos proyectos fue recaudada personalmente por Joe Biden y su hijo Hunter.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ay Jesus , baja y dale al camarada @M. Priede con el madero ( por la parte del clavo ) en la crisma para que sangre ...
> El clapham no niega que Espana es una Nacion politico - constitucional .
> La Constitucion espanola en su Articulo 2 lo deja muy claro : Espana es una Nacion indivisible . Pero que lo diga la Constitucion no significa que sea cierto . Es una verdad " constitucional " pero no es una verdad . Espana es una Nacion fiat ( del Latin " fiat " hagase )
> El dinero fiat es dinero por Decreto , pero no tiene las cualidades que se le atribuyen al dinero ( reserva de valor ) .
> ...



La Historia no impone derechos, sino los Estados, por tanto no existen derechos históricos porque de la historia venimos todos. Esos supuestos derechos son en realidad privilegios. Reclaman a un Estado previo a su nación política que ni existe ni nunca existió tener privilegios, derechos exclusivos.

Cuando decimos que en el Donbas y en Crimea siempre hubo rusos y los ucranianos eran una minoría, no mentimos, ni tampoco que votaron mayoritariamente a favor de la secesión hasta que el nacionalismo ucraniano les dijo que no eran verdaderos ucranianos, entonces decidieron integrarse en el país donde estaban antes de que fueran una nación junto con los ucranianos, cuando todos eran soviéticos. Como la URSS desapareció, vuelven a Rusia, que es donde estaban antes de que apareciera la URSS.

Vascos y catalanes nunca fueron nación política; la nación étnica es otra cosa, nadie niega que exista un pueblo catalán y un pueblo vasco, sólo que en tu 'neutralidad' resulta inaceptable, de ahí lo de Israel con los palestinos, que además eran los que estaban allí; los asquenazis llegaron después.

Sí, España existe, y se llama España, no Al Andalus ni Sefarad, del mismo modo que Israel y Palestina se refieren al mismo territorio, pero son antagónicos.

Es el Estado quien construye la nación política, no el pueblo, la raza o la etnia.

No se te olvide: esto es España, y cuando adquieres la nacionalidad española no hay privilegios para ti por ser de otro pueblo. O no debería de haberlos; pronto veremos que sí, ¿acaso no los hay con los vascos?

España existe, lo que no existe es Sefarad, por eso no aceptas que exista lengua española, ¿cómo va a existir una lengua de una nación que no existe, que se la inventó Franco?

Quienes negáis la existencia del español es porque queréis afirmar la existencia de otras naciones, que además jamás existieron en España


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ay Jesus , baja y dale al camarada @M. Priede con el madero ( por la parte del clavo ) en la crisma para que sangre ...
> El clapham no niega que Espana es una Nacion politico - constitucional .
> La Constitucion espanola en su Articulo 2 lo deja muy claro : Espana es una Nacion indivisible . Pero que lo diga la Constitucion no significa que sea cierto . Es una verdad " constitucional " pero no es una verdad . Espana es una Nacion fiat ( del Latin " fiat " hagase )
> El dinero fiat es dinero por Decreto , pero no tiene las cualidades que se le atribuyen al dinero ( reserva de valor ) .
> ...



La historia de España y la de Ucrania se parecen como un huevo a una castaña...

Mas hablas de este tema...mas te alejas de la realidad de lo que fue y es España. Probablemente como les ocurre a muchos rojos, por la carga de prejuicios que has mamado.

Obviamente no se puede coincidir en todo...en estrategia eres un buen elemento, pero como hemos podido comprobar tambien te has llevado tu buena dosis de ingenieria social.

Y tienes derecho a tener tu idea sobre cualquier cosa...ahora bien, razon en lo que se refiere a la historia y realidad presente española, poca o ninguna.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> La Historia no impone derechos, sino los Estados, por tanto no existen derechos históricos porque de la historia venimos todos. Esos supuestos derechos son en realidad privilegios. Reclaman a un Estado previo a su nación política que ni existe ni nunca existió tener privilegios, derechos exclusivos.
> 
> Cuando decimos que en el Donbas y en Crimea siempre hubo rusos y los ucranianos eran una minoría, no mentimos, ni tampoco que votaron mayoritariamente a favor de la secesión hasta que el nacionalismo ucraniano les dijo que no eran verdaderos ucranianos, entonces decidieron integrarse en el país donde estaban antes de que fueran una nación junto con los ucranianos, cuando todos eran soviéticos. Como la URSS desapareció, vuelven a Rusia, que es donde estaban antes de que apareciera la URSS.
> 
> ...



A excepcion de Galicia que durante poco mas de cien años fue reino independiente.

No hubo ningun reino ni catalan ni vasco.

Son creaciones del romanticismo decimononico.

La vuelta a la tierra...aqui en canarias no los he visto mas guarros con el medio que muchos canarios que se dicen separstistas, se reivindican como amazig.

Mas guarros con su propia tierra no pueden ser...esto lo tengo requetecomprobado.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bandera de la nueva republica Popular de Kharkov.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092163



Vamos. Que Járkov está en la lista sí o sí.


----------



## Expected (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...retrátate y no huyas con subterfugios:
> 
> ¿Tu has votado o no has votado a la banda que nos desgobierna?
> 
> ...



Si no te lo dice él, te lo digo yo. Voto a Antonia y además se lo pensó (no fue una enajenación transitoria).


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vamos. Que Járkov está en la lista sí o sí.



Creo que la meta es tomar Kharkov, Odessa, Zaporozhye y Kherson aparte el Donbas claro.


----------



## josema82 (16 Jun 2022)

¿y si la NO distribución de componentes a Rusia por "las sanciones" es la "escusa" hacia el pueblo Europeo para quitarlas? "quejque mira, Rusia es mu mala y tal, pero hay que quitar las sanciones , no pueden arreglar los tubes para nuejtro gas y OS moriréis de frioy sin trabajo"


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa ha anunciado nuevos detalles sobre los bioproyectos estadounidenses en Ucrania y Cuba y sus consecuencias:*
> 
> - Al menos desde 2011, Ucrania ha estado experimentando con enfermos mentales, y un manipulador estadounidense visitó un laboratorio cerca de Kharkiv en más de una ocasión;
> 
> ...



El dengue fue introducido deliberadamente en Cuba en 1981: La ciencia confirma un crimen de EEUU


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

La bandera de la LNR y la de la DNR en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo

Tras la publicación de un vídeo de la bandera de la DNR en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo, nuestros suscriptores se preocuparon: ¿era una falta de respeto a la LNR?
Nuestro lector Yaroslav grabó el vídeo a propósito: la bandera de la República de Luhansk, entre otras banderas, no entraba en el encuadre del primer vídeo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jun 2022)

Continua en experimento con el permiso de Ken:


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Jun 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> El Stoltenberg está muy loco y cada vez que abre la boca sube el pan.



Este es otro jilipuertas como el follinsky un noruego medio idiota que no vale nada en el mundo, por eso los ponen.


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jun 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿y si la NO distribución de componentes a Rusia por "las sanciones" es la "escusa" hacia el pueblo Europeo para quitarlas? "quejque mira, Rusia es mu mala y tal, pero hay que quitar las sanciones , no pueden arreglar los tubes para nuejtro gas y OS moriréis de frioy sin trabajo"



Es que la política de sanciones tiene dos causas o razones.
Una, disuasiva: No hagas eso o lo otro, que te sancionaré. Debe ser una amenaza creíble, para EVITAR que algo suceda.
Otra, punitiva: Ya que hiciste eso o lo otro, te sanciono, en castigo compensatorio por el mal causado. Obviamente, el dolor del castigo debe recaer en el castigado, no en el castigador.

En este caso, es más que obvio que la razón disuasiva NO FUNCIONÓ, y que la razón punitiva, está funcionando más bien al revés, sufre más (mucho más) el que impone la medida que no el que la recibe.

Así que si ya no hay nada que disuadir, y proporcionalmente recibe mayor castigo el sancionador que no el sancionado, si realmente se quisiese perjudicar a Rusia (o al menos, dejarla de beneficiar, en proporcionalidad comparativa), lo suyo sería un total levantamiento de sanciones.

Pero no sucederá, ya que para eso hace falta inteligencia, racionalidad, y un pensamiento digamos "adulto". Y en occidente estamos inmersos en pleno apogeo de mentalidad infanto-senil.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

_Coño con Lavrov...!!!_

"Le daría una membresía de polla" (c) Lavrov 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






"Le daría una membresía de polla".​​Sergey Viktorovich expresó las perspectivas del régimen ucraniano​​







WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Спецоперация Z на Украине


WarDonbass. Война на Донбассе. Война на Украине. Спецоперация Z. Оперативная информация по военному конфликту на Донбассе и на Украине. Карты, сводки, история военных операций. По всем вопросам director@cigr.net или @Ispanecw




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Macron dice que Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía están a favor del estatus de candidato a la UE "inmediato" para Ucrania

También dijo que Francia suministraría a Ucrania seis unidades adicionales de artillería César









WarDonbass


Оперативная информация по военному конфликту на Донбассе и на Украине. Карты, сводки, детали военных операций. Сотрудничество и вопросы к редакции: director@cigr.net или @Ispanecw Реклама / ВП / Партнерство: @adrzdov




t.me


----------



## McNulty (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que la meta es tomar Kharkov, Odessa, Zaporozhye y Kherson aparte el Donbas claro.



Pues eso parece, en slava ayer dijeron esto:

_ In general, of course, the next battle after the general battle for the Donbass will be the Kharkov-Sumy operation. Without the liberation of this region and the destruction of the Kharkiv-Sumy grouping of the enemy, there can be no talk of any calmness in the border regions of the Russian Federation._

Hay tema para rato.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las cosas en este universo se mantienen unidas por la fuerza...
> La unidad es una batalla perdida, según la 2da ley de la termodinámica, todos tiende al caos y la disolución...
> Pero ahora mismo España es una, hasta que otra fuerza mayor la divida...Ucrania tiene esa fuerza mayor en la frontera...
> Entonces Putin es un agente del caos? Si y no, desde el punto de vista Ucraniano es el sr muerte, desde el punto de vista universal, otro conquistador, destruirá para construir una Rusia mas grande, segura y mejor...



Las cosas en el Universo estan unidas por el orden .
Es el orden , no la fuerza , lo que hace que las cosas existan .
El Oxigeno ( en su estado natural ) tiene dos atomos . Hace falta romper ese orden natural para crear Ozono ( O3 )
Espana esta unida por el orden . A Occidente le conviene mas una Espana unida que una Espana rota .
Porque es mas facil controlar 1 pais que 17 . Alemania creo la UE para controlar a Europa .
El " orden " europeo es en realidad , el " orden aleman " . La capital ( de facto ) de Europa es Berlin . La capital ( de iure ) es Bruselas
pero eso no se lo creen ni ellos . Bruselas es Tel Aviv y Berlin es Jerusalem .
La UE es , en realidad , un Lebensraum ampliado donde Francia es un mero adorno . El problema de Francia es que no es suficientemente pequena como Espana para ser sumisa , ni suficientemente grande como para plantarle cara a Alemania .
Es sospechoso que UK y Francia ( zona no Lebensraum ) hablen de que Ucrania ceda territorios a Rusia ( territorios que Alemania ambiciona )
Es sospechoso que Polonia y los Balticos ( zona Lebensraum ) sean los mas beligerantes con Rusia .
El problema de Europa es Alemania que aun piensa que es el Antiguo Imperio Sacro Germanico , heredero de la Roma Imperial
El clapham ya ha dicho que no cree en la prevalencia del orden politico - constitucional .
Para el claphamson mas importantes los derechos " historicos " . Las reivindicaciones del pueblo judio sobre los territorios palestinos se sustentan en esa " reivindicacion historica " .
Precisamente por eso los judios no aceptaron el Plan Madagascar .
El exito de Rusia , tras el colapso de la URSS fue fusionar el Republicanismo Sovietico con la Idiosincracia Imperial Zarista
La Federacion Rusa no es ni la URSS , ni el Imperio Zarista , es un hibrido de ambos ...
La Federacion Rusia es una Teocracia Ortodoxa .
Putin no es un agente del caos , es un agente del orden . El regreso de los territorios " historicos " de Ucrania a Rusia pondrian fin a un anomalia historica que nunca debio ocurrir y que mas tarde o mas temprano debia corregirse .
El Brexit corrigio otra anomalia: el dominio germano - frances ( sajon / normando ) sobre Britania . La entrada de UK en la UE fue como si Guiilermo el Conquistador hubiera llegado otra vez a Bretana .
Son " legitimas " las reivindicaciones " historicas " de Francia sobre tierras inglesas ? Ahi lo dejo , sorry ...deja


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Macron dice que Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía están a favor del estatus de candidato a la UE "inmediato" para Ucrania
> 
> También dijo que Francia suministraría a Ucrania seis unidades adicionales de artillería César
> 
> ...



Eso les va a sentar de puta madre a los paises que llevan a la cola hace tiempo y les a sentar de puta madre a las economias de la UE.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Jun 2022)

La OTAN invita a Zopenski











La cumbre de la OTAN está cada vez más cerca y la lista de invitados se hace cada vez más larga. Este miércoles, *Jens Stoltenberg*, secretario general de la OTAN, ha confirmado públicamente que *Volodimir Zelenski *participará en el evento junto con los demás líderes de la Alianza Atlántica –a pesar de que fue el acercamiento ucraniano a la organización lo que dió pie a la guerra– pero todavía no ha confirmado si éste intervendrá de forma telemática o en persona.

Tal y como ha señalado Stoltenberg: "Estará invitado a la cumbre de Madrid para que se dirija a todos los líderes. Es bienvenido a acudir en persona, y si no es posible lo hará a través de videoconferencia". En caso de que el presidente ucraniano acudiera en persona a la cita, esta sería la primera vez que realizaría un viaje al exterior desde el estallido del conflicto el pasado 24 de febrero. *“Mediáticamente sería muy importante en términos de comunicación estratégica”*, comentaba el secretario general.

Esta invitación ocurre pocos meses después de la desvinculación de Ucrania con la organización militar: “Está claro que Ucrania no es un miembro de la OTAN. Nosotros entendemos esto. Somos gente razonable”, señaló Zelenski ante las cámaras el pasado mes de marzo a la vez que pedía a su pueblo que “asimilara” que la unión no se produciría debido al acuerdo de *“neutralidad” *con Rusia.

Por esta razón, la presencia de Zelenski en Madrid acudiendo a un acto de tal importancia pública generaría la imagen de un claro acercamiento a la organización, motivo principal por el cual estalló el conflicto en un primer momento, convirtiéndose así en algo que podría volver a alterar la política internacional y alargar el conflicto bélico.

Enlace.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> La OTAN invita a Zopenski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy convencido que como la economía de aquí a Septiembre/Octubre no remonte y empiecen a haber lios por las calles, que los habrá. La OTAN se mete en Ucrania y que salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## Castellano (16 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> La OTAN invita a Zopenski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Provocando un poco más a Rusia 
Por cierto en qué hotel se va alojar?

Lo suyo sería inundar Madrid de pintadas de Z, especialmente cerca de su hotel


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La historia de España y la de Ucrania se parecen como un huevo a una castaña...
> 
> Mas hablas de este tema...mas te alejas de la realidad de lo que fue y es España. Probablemente como les ocurre a muchos rojos, por la carga de prejuicios que has mamado.
> 
> ...



ESO NO ES CIERTO 
Espana es un estado multi - nacional . Ucrania tambien es un estado multi - nacional 
Los territorios actuales de Espana se adquirieron con sangre . Los territorios actuales de Ucrania tambien 
Espana es un pais unitario - Ucrania tambien 
Espana tiene " tensiones territoriales " , pues oye ...si . Ucrania tambien 
Espana es una entidad politica constitucional nueva ( 1976 ) - Ucrania tambien ( 1991 ) 
Espana tiene un grano en el culo ( Gibraltar ) . Ucrania tambien ( Crimea )


----------



## Castellano (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que la meta es tomar Kharkov, Odessa, Zaporozhye y Kherson aparte el Donbas claro.



Yo creo que sí la cosa no se tuerce intentarán tomar también Dnipro, Krivoi Rog
y Sumy.
Más al oeste ya no se les ha perdido nada


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Provocando un poco más a Rusia
> Por cierto en qué hotel se va alojar?
> 
> Lo suyo sería inundar Madrid de pintadas de Z, especialmente cerca de su hotel



La cumbre está blindada con 35000 efectivos de seguridad. Ya empiezan los controles por carretera de la GC.


----------



## Castellano (16 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> La cumbre está blindada con 35000 efectivos de seguridad. Ya empiezan los controles por carretera de la GC.



Pero portar un spray de pintura digo yo que no será inconstitucional.

Unas buenas pintadas nocturnas troleando a los otanistas...


----------



## troperker (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O vivís en un mundo paralelo o las drogas os han destrozado el cerebro, Rusia no está en condicion de exigir nada, si tiene superávit es porque no tiene donde gastar la mierda de rublos que tiene , está claro que a los Paco rusos vivir entre mierda es su hábitat natural y está guerra salvo a cuatro que viven decentemente, las sanciones en primera instancia no les van a a afectar, pero a medio plazo, cuando empiezan a quedarse sin trabajo porque no pueden reparar los tractores, entonces verémos y militarmente cuando toda la tecnología es foránea, vermos como arma los guiados de los misiles, a nosotros nos afecta porque vivimos a otro nivel y notamos esos inconvenientes pero nada que no podamos asumir, que el caldo está a 3 euros pues se coge menos el coche y ya esta, hambre no vamos a pasar, ya veremos los Vladimir cuando tengan que cosechar el grano a hoz.



Espero que

segun tus comentarios toda esta gente perdera sus trabajos no tendran donde comer y no ssaldran a disfrutar de una vida diaria normal como siempre pasa en saint pete

seria bueno que ponga tu lista de que empresas no tienen rusa y que componentes se necesitan para armar un sistema de guia o cualquier otra cosa
porque segun lo que comentas es que no producen absolutamente nada

jajaja


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni la ESO tienes, chaval, moro viene de mauri, que es como los romanos llamaban a los habitantes al oeste de Numidia, vecino de Cartago. Musulman y moro no son sinónimos ni lo han sido nunca, dado que los mauri existian miles de años antes que Mahoma. Este foro cada dia peor.



Esa caballería númida que fue tan importante en las victorias como en la derrota de Aníbal.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que la meta es tomar Kharkov, Odessa, Zaporozhye y Kherson aparte el Donbas claro.



¿Y Nikolaev?


----------



## Tails (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

A juzgar por este bombardeo del centro de detención preventiva en el centro de Donetsk, la cúpula militar y política ucraniana ha decidido deshacerse de sus soldados cautivos en el centro de detención preventiva.









Владлен ТатарZкий


Война. ПО РЕКЛАМЕ ПИСАТЬ СЮДА: @Vladlentatarskybooks Для связи - @vladlentatarskiy ВК - https://vk.com/id309198157




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña ha comprado para Ucrania más de 20 M109 SAU averiados, pero promete repararlos

Según el ministro de defensa británico, han comprado las SAU a una empresa de armas belga. Planean reacondicionarlos y enviarlos a Ucrania. En otras palabras, compraron las SAU para los "queridos ucranianos" en mal estado y con necesidad de reparación. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Castellano (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Y Nikolaev?



Para tomar Odessa, antes tienen que tomarla, pilla de camino


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ESO NO ES CIERTO
> Espana es un estado multi - nacional . Ucrania tambien es un estado multi - nacional
> Los territorios actuales de Espana se adquirieron con sangre . Los territorios actuales de Ucrania tambien
> Espana es un pais unitario - Ucrania tambien
> ...



Tú lo flipas comparando España con Ucrania.... España desde los reyes católicos apenas ha cambiado sus fronteras... Gibraltar y Perpiñan en contra y Olivenza a favor.... Cualquier comparación con Ucrania, territorio que no existía hasta hace cien años y como estado independiente no es más que una anécdota de treinta años no tiene ni pies ni cabeza....
Te compro que hasta los decretos de Nueva Planta no hay una unión política real, vale, aun hablamos de más de 300 años.
Ucrania no conquistó nada con sangre su independencia en el 91 fue una pura casualidad, producto de una curda terrible de Yeltsin y los entonces presidentes de las RSS de Ucrania y Bielorusia que firmaron un vergonzoso tratado en un bosque bielorruso totalmente a espaldas de Gorbachov y dejando a cuadros al mismo George Bush senior.
Se te pira, va a ser cierto que te ciegan los prejuicios.... Lo siento, la expulsión de los judíos no tiene vuelta atrás, aunque unos cretinos con Mister X a la cabeza pidieron perdón hace treinta años. Oh, y ni aun así el pueblo elegido nos ha perdonado, y parece que a los alemanes sí, o al menos no niegan el derecho de Alemania a existir.


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

*Las principales declaraciones de Sergey Lavrov:*

▪Occidente está "dispuesto a perjudicar a sus ciudadanos" para hacer realidad sus ambiciones geopolíticas, dijo Lavrov;

▪Las amenazas ucranianas, como los planes de atacar el puente de Crimea, fracasarán por completo;

▪Stingers y Javelins suministrados a Ucrania por Occidente ya se venden en el mercado negro;

▪La UE se mostrará dispuesta a hacer oídos sordos a todos sus criterios de admisión si proporciona a Ucrania una hoja de ruta para la adhesión;

▪Intenta convertir a Moldavia en una segunda Ucrania;

▪La inclusión de Alemania y Japón en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU no aportaría ningún valor añadido al organismo;

▪ Los contactos con Europa han desaparecido de las prioridades de Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero portar un spray de pintura digo yo que no será inconstitucional.
> 
> Unas buenas pintadas nocturnas troleando a los otanistas...



El graffity está considerado como arte urbano.


----------



## manodura79 (16 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Snake Island se convierte en un bastión serio de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF*
> Hoy, 11:53
> 0
> 
> ...



Creo que también es una "provocación" rusa. Les está diciendo a la OTAN donde tienen que apuntar y disparar. Quieren ver las cartas que tiene el rival. Lo digo porque la única forma de recuperar ese pedazo de tierra sería un ataque masivo con misiles mínimo termobáricos. La cuestión es saber si a alguien se le ha perdido una nuke táctica y creo que es lo que pretende saber Moscú.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Macron dice que Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía están a favor del estatus de candidato a la UE "inmediato" para Ucrania
> 
> También dijo que Francia suministraría a Ucrania seis unidades adicionales de artillería César
> 
> ...



Ojalá.
Quiero descojonarme viendo llorar a españoles, portugueses, polacos, rumanos y búlgaros.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Jun 2022)

Esas cositas chulas oé


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania deberá limpiar de minas 160.000 kilómetros cuadrados tras la guerra.*
*Ucrania *deberá inspeccionar más de 160.000 kilómetros cuadrados de su territorio para buscar los explosivos y las minas que han quedado esparcidas sobre el terreno por la invasión de *Rusia*.

"Debido a la agresión armada rusa, alrededor de 160.000 kilómetros cuadrados en *Ucrania *deben ser inspeccionados en busca de explosivos", ha asegurado este jueves en su canal de Telegram la viceministra de Defensa ucraniana, *Hanna Malyar*, según las agencias locales.

"Esta área es mucho más grande que Grecia o dos croacias. ¡Tal escala es un desafío!", ha precisado la viceministra. Informa Efe


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que también es una "provocación" rusa. Les está diciendo a la OTAN donde tienen que apuntar y disparar. Quieren ver las cartas que tiene el rival. Lo digo porque la única forma de recuperar ese pedazo de tierra sería un ataque masivo con misiles mínimo termobáricos. La cuestión es saber si a alguien se le ha perdido una nuke táctica y creo que es lo que pretende saber Moscú.



Da la impresión de que Rusia se lo está tomando como unas grandes maniobras con fuego y enemigo real. Va a tener el ejército mejor entrenado del mundo 

Y gratis, porque se las está pagando occidente,


----------



## Harman (16 Jun 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de que la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya pasará a ser gestionada íntegramente por Rosatom a partir del 1 de septiembre y los empleados locales ya han sido informados de ello.
Anteriormente se informó de que la central nuclear se utilizaría para desarrollar los territorios liberados, mientras que Ucrania podría comprar la electricidad de la ZNPP (hasta el 20% de la generación total de Ucrania) si lo deseaba. O puede que no.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> La Historia no impone derechos, sino los Estados, por tanto no existen derechos históricos porque de la historia venimos todos. Esos supuestos derechos son en realidad privilegios. Reclaman a un Estado previo a su nación política que ni existe ni nunca existió tener privilegios, derechos exclusivos.
> 
> *Los estados de iure antes de ser estados de iure fueron estados de facto .*
> *Primero se invadia ( politica de hechos consumados ) y despues se legalizaba la invasion con un tratado de Paz .
> ...



*Es que Espana no es una Nacion . Espana es un estado pluri - nacional *


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





Estados Unidos impuso el jueves *sanciones a las empresas chinas y emiratíes y a una red de empresas iraníes que ayudan a exportar los productos petroquímicos de Irán*, un paso probablemente destinado a aumentar la presión sobre Teherán para que *reviva el acuerdo nuclear de Irán de 2015.*

¿Del acuerdo nuclear no se había salido Estados Unidos?


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ay Jesus , baja y dale al camarada @M. Priede con el madero ( por la parte del clavo ) en la crisma para que sangre ...
> El clapham no niega que Espana es una Nacion politico - constitucional .
> La Constitucion espanola en su Articulo 2 lo deja muy claro : Espana es una Nacion indivisible . Pero que lo diga la Constitucion no significa que sea cierto . Es una verdad " constitucional " pero no es una verdad . Espana es una Nacion fiat ( del Latin " fiat " hagase )
> El dinero fiat es dinero por Decreto , pero no tiene las cualidades que se le atribuyen al dinero ( reserva de valor ) .
> ...



Si tratas de entender las motivaciones de Rusia enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista de unos supuestos derechos históricos reclamados por los rusos vas mal desde el principio

"Ahora olviden la historia. La cuestión es la *seguridad*"

Y mira que lo han repetido veces. Sin embargo jamás les he escuchado reclamar unos supuestos derechos históricos como justificación para anexionarse territorios


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, ¿Os funciona esta página o es cosa de la versión móvil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira no me jodas que te tengo de referencia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Según leí Reino Unido no considero la opción de pedir clemencia al Tribunal que dicto sentencia, al no reconocerlo. Creo que ya están pensando como sacar partido a las muertes de dichos condenados.
> 
> También leí sobre la estimación que al menos un 30% de las tropas que están cercadas en la zona industrial de Sievierodonetsk son miembros de la legión extranjera, siendo mayormente mercenarios de origen Polaco, si estos finalmente deciden rendirse podrían ser objeto de enjuiciamientos parecidos y un creciente numero de estos podria obligar a los estados Europeos a reconocer al Tribunal si la presión publica de sus propios paises asi lo requiriese. Tal vez por eso las ordenes de Kiev y Londres no son tan proclives a la rendición.



Los mercenarios son como los cerditos, se aprovecha todo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> hay foreros que se meten en jardines de los que es imposible salir vivos.



Dímelo a mí, soy todo un deportista del tuercepié.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jun 2022)

Cada vez hay más noticias de este tipo en los medios Españoles, como ha ido cambiando todo. Eso si, para los medios quien no esté de acuerdo en entrar en cualquier guerra que EEUU nos quiera meter (¿Dirán lo mismo si nos mete en guerra con China como ya planteaban en Taiwan?) aunque eso suponga la ruina económica de los Europeos, es que no está en el grupo de los partidarios de la "justicia" si no que se acomodan por querer tener para comer y para pagar la luz y la gasolina. Manda huevos con los medios y el periodismo vendido de hoy en día.

Y cuidado, España está en una posición intermedia. Cuando el 35% quiere la paz negociada y solo el 15% apoya el entrar en guerras por culpa de EEUU (el otro 30% no opina) 35% respecto al 15% y resulta que es posición intermedia. Les está costando eso si, pero los gobiernos ya se van dando cuenta de que a la gente cada vez le importa menos esta guerra y ayudar a Zelensky (que es igualmente un dictador) y que conforme pase el tiempo van a estar más quemados por entrar en recesión y no poder pagar alimentos, luz y gasolina por una guerra en la que no pintabamos nada y donde solo EEUU saca beneficio. Y esto pese a que la prensa bombardea a la gente con lo maravilloso que es no tener ni para comida o la luz mientras se ayude a Zelensky, si ya diesen las noticias de forma imparcial, hace tiempo que la gente estaría más que harta de esta situación.


*La guerra de Ucrania comienza a dividir a los europeos*
*Los pueblos y Estados de Europa comienzan a dividirse muy profundamente sobre el incierto futuro de la guerra colonial de la Rusia de Putin contra Ucrania
*
Según el estudio del ECFR, Europa se ha dividido en dos grandes bandos: *los partidarios de la «justicia»*, partidarios de una línea «dura» contra Moscú; y los partidarios de una «paz negociada», defensores de una línea más «acomodaticia». 

Italia, Alemania, Rumanía y Francia son los líderes de la* «paz negociada»*, apoyada por el 52, el 49, el 42 y el 41 % de los italianos, alemanes, rumanos y franceses.

*España, en una posición intermedia*

Según el estudio del ECFR, España y* los españoles están en una posición intermedia*, bastante divididos. Un 35 % de los españoles serían partidarios de una «paz negociada». Un 15 % apoyarían una línea «dura». Y un 30 % de indecisos no parecen tener clara que posición tomar, ante una ensangrentada tragedia que puede prolongarse indefinidamente.

Según el ECFR, ese riesgo de división puede crecer, igualmente, ante las* nuevas amenazas derivadas de la guerra*: el incremento importante de los precios de la energía y el costo de la vida, el miedo el incremento del paro y la precariedad, la incertidumbre ante el incremento del número de refugiados, los riesgos de amenazas nucleares rusas


----------



## Peineto (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La ministro de Asuntos Exteriores británico pide a Ucrania que vuelva a la mesa de negociaciones
> 
> Los países occidentales deberían apoyar a Ucrania en sus negociaciones con Rusia reforzando la posición de Kiev. Así lo afirmó la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, durante un discurso en la Cámara de los Comunes.
> 
> ...



Otra lince de la diplomacia...Mucho me temo que el tiempo de la diplomacia ya pasó y fue una inmensa tomadura de pelo, así que lo que queda es cosa del dios Marte, como saben muy bien los putos ingleses y sus bastardos.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jun 2022)

Polonia y EEUU intentando quedarse el grano Ucraniano, si lo hace Rusia está muy mal, pero si lo hacen ellos es maravilloso. Claro, claro, ese grano es para Europa y los paises Africanos....no se lo cree ni quien lo escribió (ellos se lo quedan, lo llevan a sus silos asegurando que lo van a repartir, mientras a la vez dicen que será muy difícil logísticamente el repartirlo, que morro xD) Y cuidado que llevan ya tiempo haciendolo, semanas según ellos, por lo que será más, pero eso si, pese a llevar tiempo haciendolo, nada de ese grano ha llegado a Africa ni a Europa.


*POLONIA VALORA PROPUESTA ESTADOUNIDENSE DE ALBERGAR SILOS CON GRANO UCRANIANO. *El Gobierno polaco ha acogido de manera favorable la propuesta estadounidense de construir silos temporales para albergar el cereal producido por Ucrania, si bien advirtió de las dificultades técnicas y logísticas que conllevaría. El portavoz del Ejecutivo, Piotr Müller, aseguró hoy en la televisión polaca que su país "*ya ha ayudado a transportar grano desde Ucrania desde hace varias semanas*" y añadió que "la propuesta de Estados Unidos podría ayudar a almacenar mejor y enviar con más rapidez a los países africanos y de Europa occidental" el cereal ucraniano.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

*A la republica ucraniana le queda poco para desaparecer como pais, gracias Zelensky !!!.    *

_A esos europeos comerranas, comewürstel y comespaguetis les encanta visitar Kiev. Con cero uso. Prometieron a Ucrania el ingreso en la UE y viejos obuses, se pusieron ciegos de gorilka y se fueron a casa en tren, como hace 100 años. Todo va bien. Sin embargo, no acercará a Ucrania a la paz. El reloj está en marcha

_


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> me too.
> 
> 
> OT: Lo unico que me jode es que me vuelve a aparecer propaganda en el foro a pesar de los add blockers
> A alguien mas le pasa?



A mi. 
Calópez ha debido inventarse algo para fastidiarnos 
Y hode


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

.......


ZHU DE dijo:


> Continua en experimento con el permiso de Ken:



*Off-topic y pido perdón al respetable.*

Esto es marear la perdiz, yo pro-vacunas, conociendo que puede tener afectos adversos, acepte las 3 primeras dosis, aparte estaba en un grupo de riesgo.
Pero viendo un informe técnico que supongo se les coló en "catalán que no limosín" la efectividad de la vacuna que fue diseñada para la cepa alfa y cada vez era menos efectiva a medida que aparecían cepas nuevas se puede decir que solo sirvió hasta la cepa delta, la ómicron se la pasa por el forro, es más las vacunas de mRNA son muy especificas por lo que la inoculación con ese tipo de vacunas es contraproducente ya que despista al sistema inmunológico contra la cepa ómicron.

Datos sacado del informe técnico:
Tasa de incidencia acumulada semanas 1 y 2 del 2022 toda la población, vacunados y no vacunados, la ómicron ya era mayoritaria.



La tasa de incidencia general es de 2.589,4 personas por cada 100.000 habitantes.




La tasa de incidencia normalizada a cada 100.000 habitantes, los vacunados con Pfizer tienen mayor incidencia, Moderna casi igual y solo baja en los Astrazenecados y Jenssenirizados, mucho menos especificas.

Por los efectos que tiene la ómicron el vacunarse, salvo en grupos muy específicos, no vale la pena, a mi ya me han citado para la 4ª por haber estado en grupo de riesgo pero eso "he estado", la cuarta que se la ponga quien quiera yo paso.

Por cierto los informes técnicos de vigilancia catalanes han desaparecido de la red, al menos yo no los encuentro.

Aquí debajo deja el post que puse en el hilo del COVID que cita el informe técnico 91 donde ya se veía el escape de las vacunas a la ómicron, perdón por el off-topic.

(28/01/22)


Alvin Red dijo:


> *Tablas Catalunya*
> 
> Pues parece que ómicron tiene un escape total a las vacunas, por otro lado parece que hemos pasado el pico de infecciones, los hospitalizados en meseta y las UCIs después de una ligera bajada están ahora en meseta.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Los "horrores" de Mariupol dejarán una "huella indeleble", según el Alto Comisionado de DDHH de la ONU.*
"Los horrores infligidos a la población civil" del puerto ucraniano de Mariupol, que cayó bajo control ruso en mayo tras un terrible asedio,* "dejarán una huella indeleble, incluso en las generaciones venideras"*, ha declarado este jueves el Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos *Michelle Bachelet*.

"Entre febrero y finales de abril, Mariupol fue probablemente el lugar más mortífero de Ucrania", ha dicho al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU en Ginebra, al presentar un informe actualizado de la situación en este puerto estratégico, escenario de una feroz batalla. "La intensidad y el alcance de los combates, la destrucción, (el número) de muertos y heridos sugiere fuertemente que se han producido graves violaciones del derecho internacional humanitario y de los derechos humanos", ha añadido.

La ex presidenta de Chile ha hablado de *"los padres que tuvieron que enterrar a sus propios hijos, las personas que vieron suicidarse a sus amigos, las familias desgarradas, todos aquellos que tuvieron que dejar una ciudad querida sin tener la seguridad de volver a verla"*.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tú lo flipas comparando España con Ucrania.... España desde los reyes católicos apenas ha cambiado sus fronteras... Gibraltar y Perpiñan en contra y Olivenza a favor.... Cualquier comparación con Ucrania, territorio que no existía hasta hace cien años y como estado independiente no es más que una anécdota de treinta años no tiene ni pies ni cabeza....
> Te compro que hasta los decretos de Nueva Planta no hay una unión política real, vale, aun hablamos de más de 300 años.
> Ucrania no conquistó nada con sangre su independencia en el 91 fue una pura casualidad, producto de una curda terrible de Yeltsin y los entonces presidentes de las RSS de Ucrania y Bielorusia que firmaron un vergonzoso tratado en un bosque bielorruso totalmente a espaldas de Gorbachov y dejando a cuadros al mismo George Bush senior.
> Se te pira, va a ser cierto que te ciegan los prejuicios.... Lo siento, la expulsión de los judíos no tiene vuelta atrás, aunque unos cretinos con Mister X a la cabeza pidieron perdón hace treinta años. Oh, y ni aun así el pueblo elegido nos ha perdonado, y parece que a los alemanes sí, o al menos no niegan el derecho de Alemania a existir.



Ucrania es un invento de Lenin . No lo dice el clapham , lo dijo el Zar Vladimirovich I 
El actual territorio de Ucrania es la consecuencia de varias guerras 
( las guerras entre el Imperio ruso y el Reino de Polonia , la I guerra mundial 
la II guerra mundial , la guerra de Crimea contra los Otomanos ) el resultado de esas guerras dio origen al territorio de la Republica Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania . La Ucrania " historica " tiene 100 anos y la Espana " historica " tiene 500 pero ni Espana es la Espana de los reyes catolicos , ni Ucrania es la Ucrania del Zar Nicolas II . Son dos estados nuevos .
La Espana actual tiene 46 anos y la Ucrania actual 31 desde el punto de vista politico - constitucional
Es irrelevante si Ucrania se independizo por las buenas o por las malas . Lo que cuenta es que se creo un nuevo estado de iure 
pues Rusia no impugno las fronteras de Ucrania . 
La expulsion de los judios fue ilegitima porque los judios llegaron a Espana antes que los cristianos . 
No obstante , como los judios nunca fueron parte de los estados anteriores al estado espanol porque los judios no eran cudadanos ni subditos sino que eran propiedad de la corona pues no procede . Su expulsion fue legal . 
La expulsion de los judios fue probablemente el mayor error que haya cometido un estado en su Historia y convirtio a Espana en una monarquia bananera sin personal " altamente cualificado " para manejar las riquezas que venian de America ...
Como el pueblo goyim es al dinero lo que un marinero a un camello pues todo el oro y la plataque traian de America no se invirtio en economia productiva sino en levantar inutiles templos y palacios . En 1898 el 75 % del presupuesto del reino lo generaba la Isla de Cuba 
Hasta que en 1869, el artículo 21 de la nueva Constitucion reconocia por primera vez formalmente la libertad de culto y judios de Tetuan comenzaron a regresar a Espana estableciendose en Melilla.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## Peineto (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Memorias de Ultratumba. René François de Chateaubriand. 4 volúmenes. Ediciones del Acantilado. De nada...



En lengua francesa.

https://www.ebooksgratuits.com/ebooksfrance/chateaubriand_memoires_outre-tombe.pdf


----------



## VittorioValencia (16 Jun 2022)

Ucrania no entra en la Otan. Comienza la marcha atrás


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Que mal que envejecen algunas cosas


----------



## Virolai (16 Jun 2022)

Bastante comentario en twitter (en inglés, of course) pidiendo a Canadá no devolver los equipos de Siemens o riéndose de la situación. Parece que el frío invernal y el hundimiento industrial de Europa les preocupa poco  

Por otro lado, a Italia le han cortado el 35% del gas ruso, pero ya está el progrerío verde protestando contra la instalación de 2 regasificadoras flotantes (recién compradas).


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Alguien sabe si las sanciones también era seguras y efectivas???

Es para un amigo


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Poco me parece.




A mi tambien


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que tras el verano viene una crisis gorda de verdad, no va a ser sencillo de manejar para occidente. Y saldrán los ventajistas de turno pidiendo un entendimiento con Rusia para aliviar la situación, intentando capitalizar el descontento social. 

Espero equivocarme.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

Siempre saludaban.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Dando ostias con el sol de cada mañana


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Siempre saludaban.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092417



Mercenarios recibiendo penas de mercenarios ???

Que cosas


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Bastante comentario en twitter (en inglés, of course) pidiendo a Canadá no devolver los equipos de Siemens o riéndose de la situación. Parece que el frío invernal y el hundimiento industrial de Europa les preocupa poco
> 
> Por otro lado, a Italia le han cortado el 35% del gas ruso, pero ya está el progrerío verde protestando contra la instalación de 2 regasificadoras flotantes (recién compradas).











Las cifras del Oil & Gas canadiense - Prosertek


Canadá es uno de los países con mayor actividad extractora y exportadora de petróleo y gas gracias a sus recursos naturales e instalaciones especializadas.




prosertek.com




.


Canadá es el *quinto productor mundial de gas natural* y cuenta con *reservas estimadas en 1.225 trillones de pies cúbicos (Tfc)*, suficiente para abastecer a su mercado local por lo menos 300 años.

El mercado tradicional de exportación ha sido Estados Unidos, pero con el desarrollo de la industria doméstica del país vecino, *el reto del gas canadiense para llegar a nuevos mercados pasa por llevarlo como gas natural licuado (GNL)*

O llevarlo a EEUU y ellos vendernos a nosotros.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Bastante comentario en twitter (en inglés, of course) pidiendo a Canadá no devolver los equipos de Siemens o riéndose de la situación. Parece que el frío invernal y el hundimiento industrial de Europa les preocupa poco
> 
> Por otro lado, a Italia le han cortado el 35% del gas ruso, pero ya está el progrerío verde protestando contra la instalación de 2 regasificadoras flotantes (recién compradas).


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

No se, vistas las noticias internacionales sobre el encuentro de los 3 pájaros a Zelensky me da la impresión que le han dado el beso de Judas.









El beso de Judas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peineto (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Las principales declaraciones de Sergey Lavrov:*
> 
> ▪Occidente está "dispuesto a perjudicar a sus ciudadanos" para hacer realidad sus ambiciones geopolíticas, dijo Lavrov;
> 
> ...




Me quedo, como hierro al rojo con lo de.

 ▪ Los contactos con Europa han desaparecido de las prioridades de Rusia.

Tomen nota, pues esta breve declaración tiene más miga de lo que parece.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>




OTANERO a más no poder y lo trae una cuenta secundaria al hilo de nuevo.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (16 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Este es otro jilipuertas como el follinsky un noruego medio idiota que no vale nada en el mundo, por eso los ponen.



Tiene el brazo del deep state metido por el culo hasta el codo.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muy lejos no debe andar



Chillar y chillar nada más, para eso sirve la mujer de hoy en día. 

Y al que no le guste mis palabras ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, al foro no vengo a decir palabras bonitas, sino realidades, claras y concisas.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se, vistas las noticias internacionales sobre el encuentro de los 3 pájaros a Zelensky me da la impresión que le han dado el beso de Judas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugando a dos bandas.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> En tu mundo de educación socialista si, pero los marineros vascos (muchos) que hicieron las américas con bandera española hablaban todos castellano. Y eso que eran marineros y pescadores.
> Nadie conocía el euskera en sudamérica hasta que la república empezó a desmenuzar el Estado español con nacionalismos de catálogo en 1930... con el sano objetivo de robar "lo de todos" como SIEMPRE.
> Entiendo que socialistas y comunistas disfrutéis inventando la realidad y reescribiendo la historia, en eso sois expertos. Pero eso solo vale para engañar a ilusos e ignorantes.
> 
> ...



euskera es un palabro del PNV, en todo caso habría que decir vascuence.


----------



## Epicii (16 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Chillar y chillar nada más, para eso sirve la mujer de hoy en día.
> 
> Y al que no le guste mis palabras ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, al foro no vengo a decir palabras bonitas, sino realidades, claras y concisas.



"...al foro no vengo a decir palabras bonitas, sino realidades, claras y concisas."

Pues lo mismo dicen todos los charlatanes, "te digo las cosas como son" y largan una estupidez mas grande que la anterior...

Mejor ahorrarse esa parte, es su opinión y punto...cuando consiga una mejor la aporta


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Es que Espana no es una Nacion . Espana es un estado pluri - nacional *



Aprende a citar. 

Continúas de manera interesada confundiendo nación étnica (pueblo) con nación política (estado-nación). España es un Estado plurinacional en el sentido de que alberga pueblos con identidades diferentes, pero no naciones políticas diferentes. De hecho, quienes más reivindican un supuesto pasado independiente son quienes nunca lo han tenido, caso del País Vasco y Cataluña.

El error procede de esos mierdas llamados 'padres de la Constitución', que para contentar a los secesionistas parieron el engendro de las 'nacionalidades' y que llevan a la confusión de nación étnica y política.

En un sentido étnico podría decirse que es plurinacional, en un sentido político, no lo es; si así fuera entonces la vía sería reivindicar el reino de Navarra (los vascos ya están en ello, ahora los vascos son navarros, precisamente porque de ahí pueden tirar en la historia) o el reino de Aragón (no reino catalano-aragonés) o de Castilla, donde también hay nacionalistas.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Todos los militares que opinan sobre el conflicto coinciden en que la única duda es cuándo va a acabar, no quién va a a ganar.



La palabra de un jubilado o en la reserva no es válida, deben de hacerla cuando están en activo, todo lo demás es palabrería para incautos.


----------



## Virolai (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues yo creo que tras el verano viene una crisis gorda de verdad, no va a ser sencillo de manejar para occidente. Y saldrán los ventajistas de turno pidiendo un entendimiento con Rusia para aliviar la situación, intentando capitalizar el descontento social.
> 
> Espero equivocarme.




Vamos a algo peor que una "crisis gorda". No se trata de entenderse con Rusia sino de saber medir las consecuencias de nuestros actos. No habíamos quedado en que las sanciones debían hacer mucho más daño a Rusia? Pues no se les ve muy nerviosos:

_Rusia anuncia nuevos cortes de gas a Europa en plena visita a Ucrania de los líderes de Francia, Alemania e Italia _

El CEO de Gazprom sobre el aumento de precios del gas_: "Si digo que no estamos enfadados, no mentiría”_


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

Antes he posteado que a Zelensky le han dado el "beso de Judas" amplio mi punto de vista.

1.- Una reunión de 3 mandatarios, dejo aparte Rumania, con un primer ministro o presidente no se ha visto nunca en la UE.
2.- Esos iban a pedir algo con toda la fuerza de la UE.
3.- Lo que iban a pedir supongo que era dar tierras a Rusia a cambio de paz.
4.- Zelensky se ha negado, la reunión a terminado, todo seguirá igual.
5.- Los apretones de manos y ser parte de la UE es de cara a la galería para aparentar unidad y estar con Ucrania, por dentro se deben estar cagando en Zelensky y Ucrania.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que el militar norteamericano capturado, Drueke, no era precisamente militar instructor, sino especialista nuclear y de armas químicas y biológicas.



Bomba sucia, más de 40 biolaboratorios eso si pacíficos que para eso somos el "Mundo libre y democrático".


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Las estimaciones más optimistas para Rusia (las del banco central ruso) sitúan una caída del PIB Ruso en torno al 10%. Algo ni cercano a lo que se espera en el próximo ejercicio de la UE.Además han dado la excusa perfecta para aumentar el gasto militar en occidente, han conseguido expandir la OTAN a países como Suecia o Finlandia y han quemado una grandísima parte de su ejército. Tienen la mayoría de sus fondos en otros países congelados y han resentido sus relaciones con todo occidente hasta unos límites no vistos desde el telón de acero.
Y vamos a obviar todo el material bélico y el coste humano que está suponiendo para ellos esta "operación militar especial" que recordemos que es un país con un PIB ridículo.


Si a eso lo llama ganar... no se yo...


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

Severodonestk


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> "...al foro no vengo a decir palabras bonitas, sino realidades, claras y concisas."
> 
> Pues lo mismo dicen todos los charlatanes, "te digo las cosas como son" y largan una estupidez mas grande que la anterior...
> 
> Mejor ahorrarse esa parte, es su opinión y punto...cuando consiga una mejor la aporta



No te gusta, pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, usar el botón de IGNORAR que para eso está.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

Europeos desean paz con concesiones a Rusia.









La mayoría de la opinión pública en Europa prefiere la paz inmediata


El Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores ha hecho pública la encuesta sobre la opinión de la población europea al respecto de la guerra en Ucrania. Para ello ha tomado la muestra en diez países…




www.lasrepublicas.com


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si tratas de entender las motivaciones de Rusia enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista de unos supuestos derechos históricos reclamados por los rusos vas mal desde el principio
> 
> "Ahora olviden la historia. La cuestión es la *seguridad*"
> 
> Y mira que lo han repetido veces. Sin embargo jamás les he escuchado reclamar unos supuestos derechos históricos como justificación para anexionarse territorios



RUSIA MIENTE 
Si fuera la" *seguridad* " Rusia habria abortado el golpe de estado en Kiev en 24 horas . 
Una llamada de Yanukovich y Rusia hubiera enviado a sus tropas especiales que habrian tardado nada en anikilar a los golpistas . Igual que aborto el golpe de estado en Kazajastan y Bielorrusia . Rusia queria que cayera Yanukovich . 
Por eso libero a Jodorkovsky y lo envio con un lacito azul a Frau Merkel ...para que la tetona , sorry ..." teutona " mordiera el anzuelo
Alemania apoyo el golpe de estado y Putin invadio y ocupo Crimea ...
Si hubiera apoyado a Yanukovich Crimea seria aun territorio de Ucrania . Yanukovich era el unico obstaculo que tenia Rusia para poder invadir y anexionarse territorios " historicos " rusos de Ucrania . Obvio que no lo iba a decir ...
Si la OTAN invadiese Rusia desde Polonia antes de que un tanque otanico llegase a Minsk ya Rusia habria pulverizado Varsovia 
Y si Rumania invade por Odesa , Rusia pulveriza Bucarest. 
Un ataque a Rusia desde Ucrania o desde las Islas Salomon seria suicida porque Rusia usaria su armanento nuclear 
La razon es simple: territorios . La expansion de la OTAN no es expansion de la OTAN , es expansion del Lebensraum aleman . 
La OTAN es el paraguas de Alemania para dominar Europa . EE UU es una marioneta . 
Las tropas de EE UU protegen ese Lebensraum . Todo el mundo sabe que los nazis se fueron a EE UU 
Gorbachov regalo la RDA a la RFA . Fue el sacrificio ritual . 
El descuartizamiento de Yugoslavia fue provocado por Alemania quien dio el OK a los croatas y los eslovenos . 
Alemania y su put%$#o Lebensraum .


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

La unidad de Occidente sobre Ucrania podría estar empezando a resquebrajarse, justo cuando la invasión rusa gana terreno


_* Cada vez hay más indicios de que la unidad de Occidente respecto a la guerra en Ucrania
podría estar empezando a resquebrajarse a medida que el conflicto se prolonga y los líderes
se enfrentan al descontento público por la inflación galopante y la crisis del coste de la vida.
Existe una preocupación generalizada sobre la duración de la guerra, y algunos estrategas 
afirman que tiene todas las características de una guerra de desgaste en la que ningún bando
"gana" y en la que las pérdidas y los daños infligidos por ambos bandos, a lo largo del período*_
* prolongado, son inmensos.*

Osease: 
-La unidad de Europa y EEUU sobre la guerra en Ucrania está perdiendo fuelle.

-Una encuesta en toda Europa dice que la mayoría quiere el fin a la guerra lo antes posible, 
incluso si Ucrania pierde territorios.

-Hay preocupación creciente en Europa, y más allá, sobre el aumento del coste de la vida.

Todo va según presupuesto.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

Un pequeño recordatorio para los más nuevos del hilo, que estén un poco mareados. De quién es la víctima y quién es el agresor. Que de vez en cuando no viene nada mal.


Mariupol. 2018. Según la propaganda rusa, vivían oprimidos por los ucranianos.


https://ukrainetrek.com/blog/culture...y-in-mariupol/ 








Mariupol. 2022. Tras ser "liberada" de la opresión ucraniana.


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

A train in Tula with T-80BV tanks likely headed to Ukraine. 









Reinforcement


----------



## Teuro (16 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Primera rata en saltar del barco



Marhuenda siempre ha sido partidario de que el Dombas regresara a Rusia. El febrero ya decía que "si son rusos, es normal que quieran estar en Rusia".


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La unidad de Occidente sobre Ucrania podría estar empezando a resquebrajarse, justo cuando la invasión rusa gana terreno
> 
> 
> _* Cada vez hay más indicios de que la unidad de Occidente respecto a la guerra en Ucrania
> ...




Así que, la gente en Europa se está cansando del juego que decidió empezar.
Pero Rusia no. Debe ser que les jugar hasta el final. Como siempre.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Los países de la OTAN se comprometerán a dar más armas pesadas y de largo alcance a Ucrania.*

Los países de la OTAN mantendrán su compromiso de proporcionar armas pesadas y sistemas de largo alcance a Ucrania durante una cena de ministros aliados de Defensa este miércoles en la sede de la Alianza, que también acogerá este miércoles una nueva reunión del grupo de contacto en apoyo a ese país, que encabeza Estados Unidos.

"Los aliados se comprometen a seguir proporcionando el equipo militar que Ucrania necesita para prevalecer, incluidas las armas pesadas y los sistemas de largo alcance", indicó el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, durante una rueda de prensa previa a la reunión de los ministros de Defensa.

A ella están invitados también el ministro ucraniano de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov, así como sus homólogos de Georgia, Suecia y Finlandia, y la Unión Europea.

"Será una oportunidad para que el ministro de Defensa Reznikov nos ponga al día sobre las necesidades urgentes de Ucrania. Y para que los Aliados de la OTAN hagan nuevos anuncios de apoyo a Ucrania", indicó el secretario general.

Además, agregó que debatirán igualmente cómo intensificar el apoyo práctico a otros socios "en situación de riesgo" por Rusia, como Bosnia-Herzegovina y Georgia.

La OTAN no está organizando las entregas de ayuda o armamento a Ucrania para defenderse de la invasión de Rusia, pero los aliados individualmente ya le han proporcionado equipos militares por valor de miles de millones de dólares, así como ayuda económica y humanitaria, recordó Stoltenberg.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/501...nce-a-ucrania/


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

_*Puesto: Contrato (F/T)
Salario: $1000 - $2000 /día + bonus
Ubicación: Ucrania
ID del trabajo: 67032

El empleador es una corporación con sede en EE.UU. que busca múltiples agentes y equipos
de extracción / protección para llevar a cabo operaciones de extracción / evacuación a tiempo
parcial y encubiertas de personas y familias en el campo y las principales ciudades de Ucrania.
Tanto los agentes masculinos como los femeninos son bienvenidos a la tarea. Sólo se tendrán
en cuenta para este puesto los candidatos con gran experiencia que posean al menos 5 años*_
* de experiencia militar en esta región de Europa, sin excepciones.*

Extraction / Protective Agents - Ukraine | Silent Professionals


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> RUSIA MIENTE
> Si fuera la" *seguridad* " Rusia habria abortado el golpe de estado en Kiev en 24 horas .
> Una llamada de Yanukovich y Rusia hubiera enviado a sus tropas especiales que habrian tardado nada en anikilar a los golpistas . Igual que aborto el golpe de estado en Kazajastan y Bielorrusia . Rusia queria que cayera Yanukovich .
> Por eso libero a Jodorkovsky y lo envio con un lacito azul a Frau Merkel ...para que la tetona , sorry ..." teutona " mordiera el anzuelo
> ...



Es más bien la operación impensable recuperada, e intentando aplicarla poco a poco, como con la rana…pero algo salió mal…


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Puesto: Contrato (F/T)
> Salario: $1000 - $2000 /día + bonus
> Ubicación: Ucrania
> ID del trabajo: 67032
> ...



Están reconociendo claramente que han estado operando militarmente en Ucrania. Es un llamado destinado a mercenarios que operaron ahí al menos desde 2014, en el golpe de la CIA:



> _* Sólo se tendrán
> en cuenta para este puesto los candidatos con gran experiencia que posean al menos 5 años*_
> * de experiencia militar en esta región de Europa, sin excepciones.*


----------



## Teuro (16 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro que exportan más que importan y su balanza es positiva, porque no les venden un cagarro, es como si te inflas a trabajar y nadie te vende nada, si tu cuenta estar llena pero tú te mueres de asco, pues Rusia está igual.



Y además les pagan en rublos, que en un momento dado podrían ser pasto de especuladores, que lo mismo los revalorizan que los hunden. En este último caso les llevaría a la paradoja de que han venido el gas y el petróleo por nada.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Inteligencia del Reino Unido: fuerzas rusas gravemente insuficientes.*

La fuerza de combate de Rusia está operando en agrupaciones severamente insuficientes, con algunos grupos tácticos de batallón tan pequeños como 30 soldados en comparación con el número típico de 600-800 efectivos, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido. El ministerio también dijo que Ucrania probablemente había retirado una gran parte de sus tropas de combate que originalmente ocupaban Sievierodonetsk, Óblast de Luhansk. Todos los puentes principales sobre el río Siversky Donets, que une Sieverodonetsk y el territorio controlado por Ucrania, probablemente hayan sido destruidos, dijo el ministerio. Como resultado, es posible que Rusia tenga que realizar un cruce de río disputado o avanzar sobre sus flancos estancados, según el ministerio.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

Dudo mucho que Rusia devuelva nada de lo ya conquistado. Los ucronazis provocarían una terrible vendetta hacia las nuevas autoridades prorrusas.

Cuanto antes se rindan, más vidas y territorio conservarán.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Puesto: Contrato (F/T)
> Salario: $1000 - $2000 /día + bonus
> Ubicación: Ucrania
> ID del trabajo: 67032
> ...



¿Estará contento un UKRO defendiendo gratis a un payaso cocainómano mientras un criminal profesional cobra al día 1.000 USD, el sueldo medio anual ucraniano?

Es un escándalo.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Parte de la entrevista de Lavrov, subtitulada al inglés


----------



## CEMENTITOS (16 Jun 2022)

Viendo las fotos de @JoséBatallas (*muchisimas gracias por cierto*) no puedo evitar acordarme de los gilipollas que hace 3 meses decían que los BMR de Rusia no tenían ruedas, que estaban desgastadas 
Ahora imaginaros que VUESTRA VIDA dependiera de ellos en alguna situación crítica.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Lavrov, a la BBC: "Nosotros no invadimos Ucrania"*
El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, negó en una entrevista emitida hoy por la BBC que *Rusia* haya invadido b y acusó a los países occidentales de extender "noticias falsas".

"Nosotros no invadimos *Ucrania*. Declaramos una operación militar especial porque no teníamos absolutamente ninguna otra forma de que Occidente comprendiera que arrastrar a *Ucrania* hacia la OTAN era una acción criminal", afirmó.

Desde que las tropas rusas iniciaron la guerra en *Ucrania*, el pasado 24 de febrero, más de 4.000 civiles, 10.000 soldados ucranianos y 30.000 rusos han muerto, según estimaciones de Kiev.


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

*Así es la misteriosa cúpula antiaérea que Ucrania está desplegando para vencer a Rusia*
*El S-300V forma un escudo aéreo capaz de derribar misiles balísticos a 100 kilómetros de distancia y más de 30.000 metros de altitud.*
16 junio, 2022 19:24

A punto de cumplir el cuarto mes desde que comenzó la invasión rusa en Ucrania, siguen apareciendo vehículos y armamento hasta ahora inédito en la contienda. Lejos del material moderno enviado por la OTAN —España incluida— los avistamientos suelen tener *protagonistas de la extinta Unión Soviética*.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (16 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> euskera es un palabro del PNV, en todo caso habría que decir vascuence.



Of topic, una mentira repetida mil veces no la hace verdad

Texto original	
Heuscara ialgui adi cãpora.	
Garacico herria
Benedicadadila
Heuscarari emandio
Beharduyen thornuya.	Garaziko herria
Bedeinka dadila
Euskarari eman dio



Poema escritor por Bernart Etxepare en 1545


----------



## Satori (16 Jun 2022)

Opinión | El paso del tiempo en Rusia. Por Guillermo López García


Apenas llevamos tres meses y medio de conflicto en Ucrania, y ya hemos vivido varias fases




valenciaplaza.com





11/06/2022 - 
Cualquiera que haya leído algo sobre cómo suele conducirse Rusia en una guerra conoce los pasos básicos. Primero, descontrol y desastre: o bien el invasor pilla a los rusos de improviso y éstos se retiran en desorden, con enormes pérdidas humanas y de material; o bien, si es Rusia la invasora, inicia el conflicto con una ofensiva mal planificada, con tropas mal pertrechadas y líneas de suministros endebles. La ofensiva, sistemáticamente desastrosa, provoca enormes pérdidas humanas y de material.
Tras la primera oleada, el balance de la acción militar de Rusia es sistemáticamente negativo. Y entonces comienza el modo ruso de hacer las cosas, que por lo común conlleva enviar más y más y más tropas, más y más y más material, como un maná inagotable que acaba apabullando al enemigo. Porque los rusos, aunque comiencen mal, tienden a aprender de sus errores. Sobre todo, si la guerra es por tierra (por mar se les da mucho peor, como pudo verse en el conflicto ruso-japonés de 1905: los japoneses hundieron la flota rusa del Pacífico, el zar envió a la flota principal para vengarse, ésta dio la vuelta al mundo hasta llegar a las costas de Corea y... los japoneses la hundieron también). Si la guerra es por tierra, la cosa puede prolongarse años, en un conflicto que alcanza cotas indecibles de destrucción y sufrimiento, pero en el que ahí siguen los rusos, con tenacidad y espíritu de sacrificio.
Apenas llevamos tres meses y medio de conflicto en Ucrania, y ya hemos vivido varias fases. Primero, la desastrosa ofensiva rusa inicial, que nadie esperaba, que permitió a Ucrania sobrevivir contra todo pronóstico y hacer frente al invasor, y que convirtió a *Zelensky *en un líder mundial con el que todo el mundo quiere hacerse fotos. Después, la retirada rusa y la reorientación de la guerra en el este de Ucrania (donde inicialmente se esperaba que se ceñiría la ofensiva rusa), con objetivos más limitados y asumibles, mientras Ucrania se fortalecía y recibía importantes envíos de material militar. A continuación, un relativo estancamiento, trufado -en Occidente- de optimistas valoraciones sobre cómo la situación en breve se tornaría peligrosa para Rusia, una vez se le acabasen las tropas y el material, mientras Ucrania desataría ofensivas exitosas con su flamante material militar. Y ahora... Ahora estamos en una fase de sucesivos avances rusos, lentos pero constantes, y cierto desaliento en Ucrania y Occidente. Ni Rusia se ha hundido, ni su economía ha entrado en la recesión fulminante que se aventuraba, ni sobre todo se está viendo que el curso de la guerra se vuelva más favorable hacia Ucrania conforme llega el material de Occidente. Más bien lo que está pasando, por ahora, es que los rusos están avanzando en el eje de su ofensiva en el Este. Y aunque los avances parezcan lentos, es verdad que no se detienen, y que sólo han pasado tres meses y medio.






Foto: Sergei Chuzavkov/SOPA Images

Nadie puede saber cómo va a evolucionar una guerra, y menos una guerra como la actual, en la que los niveles de gasto, movilización de tropas y material militar, el marco geográfico, el dolor y la muerte, son difíciles de mensurar. Pero en un conflicto de estas características siempre es importante la determinación. Y ahí, conforme pase el tiempo, es posible que Rusia (si aguanta el impacto de las sanciones, progresivamente más doloroso) tenga más que ganar que Ucrania. No porque la moral y el afán de victoria ucranianos flaqueen, sino más bien porque lo hagan sus aliados occidentales, imprescindibles para sostener a Ucrania en este conflicto, y a todos los niveles. Porque las sanciones y la guerra no sólo golpean a Rusia y Ucrania, sino a todo el mundo; en particular a los países occidentales involucrados indirectamente en este conflicto, y sobre todo a los de la Unión Europea, en cuyas fronteras se está desarrollando la guerra, y que han impuesto una serie de sanciones a Rusia cuyo impacto -como en todas las sanciones- es bidireccional, y en absoluto menor.
Esa es, naturalmente, la principal apuesta de *Vladimir Putin*. Si él pensara que el bloqueo occidental fuera a resistir el paso del tiempo, que los gobiernos y la opinión pública de los países de la Unión Europea se mantendrán firmes en su oposición frontal a la invasión rusa y en la defensa de las sanciones, probablemente estaría buscando caminos para finalizar el conflicto. Pero como no es el caso, Putin, como si estuviera en una partida de póker (o de blackjack, más bien), no piensa plantarse, pues piensa que los aliados de Ucrania lo harán mucho antes de que para Rusia sea intolerable el daño vinculado con la guerra. Porque para Rusia y sus intereses el tiempo suele correr a favor. Ya saben: frío, tierra quemada, una estepa inmensa, sufrimiento indecible, y a esperar a que el enemigo se canse, que ellos siempre pueden mandar más tropas traídas desde quién sabe qué remotas aldeas de Siberia.
Aunque esto ya no es cierto del todo, pues la pujanza demográfica de Rusia, sobre todo para afrontar conflictos a gran escala con pérdidas enormes, se ha relativizado con el paso de los años y las pérdidas territoriales (Rusia tiene ahora 144 millones de habitantes,muchos menos que los casi 200 millones que tenía la URSS en 1941). Tampoco sabemos a ciencia cierta qué ocurre en Rusia, si es que ocurre algo. Si hay más oposición a la guerra de lo que parece desde fuera, si la situación está controlada por el Estado o la economía comienza a deteriorarse gravemente. No lo sabemos, pero sí que sabemos que, aunque las cosas se les pongan muy mal, su tolerancia a la adversidad siempre será mayor que la de los países europeos que apoyan el esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania, y que han llegado a un callejón sin salida, al menos en el medio plazo, conforme la guerra entra en un estadio de estancamiento y pequeños avances del invasor. Sin prisa, pero sin pausa. Como siempre.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que reúne fuerzas para liberar Jersón pero necesita todavía más armas de Occidente.*
Las batallas más feroces en Ucrania siguen centrándose en *el Donbás*, pero en el sur las tropas ucranianas han logrado crear *una línea de contraataque de hasta 80 kilómetros cerca de la ocupada ciudad de Jersón*, mientras esperan el armamento pesado prometido por Occidente.

"Nuestras tropas ya han creado en la región de Jersón una cabeza de playa estable en la ribera izquierda del río Inhulets. Esta cabeza de playa tiene una longitud de entre 50 y 80 kilómetros", ha declarado el asesor presidencial ucraniano, *Oleksiy Arestóvych*. La necesidad de una ofensiva en Jersón, ocupada por las tropas rusas en los primeros días de su campaña militar en Ucrania, adquiere cada vez más importancia ante *los esfuerzos rusos por integrar esta región, donde han repartido cientos de sus pasaportes e incluso se habla de un referendo de adhesión* a Rusia.

Y si bien los militares ucranianos reponen fuerzas y se organizan en este sector del frente, la posibilidad de una ofensiva todavía es lejana, según el experto militar Oleg Zdánov, citado por la agencia UNIAN.* "Es muy poco probable que suceda próximamente. Solo será posible tomar una ciudad como Jersón, una ciudad regional importante, con muchas más armas"*, ha afirmado.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Y un ejemplo de lo que es Occidente, es una broma, una caricatura. Está muerto


----------



## pgas (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El precio del gas en el mercado europeo se ha acercado a los 1.600 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos tras los cortes de Nord Stream. Incluso los compradores que pagan en rublos ya han empezado a reducir sus entregas. Según Gazprom, a mediados de junio el 90-95% de las empresas europeas que siguen comprando gas ruso pagan en rublos en virtud de un plan con Gazprombank.
> Rusia no descarta que los retrasos en el suministro de los equipos de Siemens para el servicio Nord Stream provoquen el cese total del suministro de gas a Europa y, por tanto, el colapso de sectores enteros de la economía alemana.
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah

*El menguante Nord Stream se ve como una estratagema del Kremlin*

16.06.2022 · Economía






Los suministros de gas ruso a Europa han caído bruscamente en los últimos días. Gazprom tuvo que apagar varias turbinas que proporcionan exportaciones a través de Nord Stream 1, limitando su capacidad a más de la mitad. A primera vista, el problema es puramente técnico: en Canadá, en la planta de Siemens, las turbinas reemplazables están atascadas en reparación debido a las sanciones. El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck, dijo que este es un movimiento político de Rusia, y el jefe de Gazprom, Miller, dijo que Nord Stream 2 podría comenzar a funcionar incluso ahora.
El 14 de junio, el volumen de suministros a través de Nord Stream ascendió a los 167 millones de metros cúbicos por día planeados, luego el tránsito disminuyó a 100 millones, ahora ha caído completamente a 67 millones de metros cúbicos. Según Gazprom, al limitar temporalmente la capacidad de la tubería, el monopolio cumple con la orden de Rostekhnadzor, que se refiere al desarrollo del recurso de revisión de las unidades de bombeo y el mal funcionamiento técnico de los motores en la estación de compresores de Portovaya en la región de Leningrado.

La modernización de estos equipos, entregados en 2009, fue llevada a cabo por la empresa alemana Siemens, que, debido a las características tecnológicas del contrato, se vio obligada a realizar importantes reparaciones de turbinas de gas en sus empresas en Montreal. Sin embargo, Canadá, que se unió al ataque de sanciones contra Rusia, no va a enviar las turbinas reparadas al cliente. "Hemos informado a los gobiernos de Canadá y Alemania, y estamos trabajando en una solución aceptable", se encogen de hombros los representantes de Siemens.
El golpe fue asestado al lugar más doloroso del SP-1, ya que es gracias a las capacidades de la estación de Portovaya que el gasoducto ha estado operando con una carga de ultradiseño durante unos cuatro años: con una capacidad de 55 mil millones de metros cúbicos, en 2020-21 se bombearon más de 59 mil millones de metros cúbicos anualmente a lo largo de la tubería.

Como señala la jefa de la dirección de "Industria" del Instituto de Tecnologías de Petróleo y Gas, Olga Orlova, será extremadamente difícil para la empresa rusa de gas encontrar un reemplazo para las turbinas de gas de alta potencia "Simenovsky", que se consideran uno de los dispositivos más complejos de la industria minera. Solo hay dos grandes fabricantes de este tipo de unidades en el mundo: esta es la empresa estadounidense GE, que ocupa alrededor del 40% del mercado, y la mencionada Siemens, que proporciona al menos el 32% de la demanda de los consumidores.
El resto de los jugadores, los estadounidenses MHPS, Solar Turbines y Pratt & Whitney, así como el italiano Ansaldo Energia, ocupan alrededor del 3% del mercado cada uno y es poco probable que acepten proporcionar rápidamente a Gazprom equipos satisfactorios.

En Rusia, sus propias unidades similares aparecieron recientemente y acaban de recibir documentación del proyecto. Las empresas nacionales podrán preparar la primera turbina de gas correspondiente a los requisitos de Nord Stream no antes del próximo año, es decir, hasta ahora Gazprom no tiene nada que reemplace a las unidades de Siemens. Será necesario utilizar las capacidades de reserva de Portovaya, que la estación compresora tiene en caso de trabajos de reparación no programados.

"Es imposible aplicar medidas punitivas a Gazprom en este caso: debido a la suspensión del bombeo por culpa del fabricante del equipo, pueden surgir serias preguntas a la preocupación alemana. Europa ahora necesita llenar las instalaciones de almacenamiento y la producción de servicios junto con los edificios residenciales, que, debido a las condiciones climáticas, consumen grandes cantidades de electricidad.

El cierre del NS-1 es un problema mucho mayor para Europa que para Rusia, ya que los suministros han disminuido precisamente debido a las sanciones. El gas también se está volviendo más caro debido a las reclamaciones de Europa a nuestro país. Por primera vez en tres meses, las cotizaciones de "combustible azul" en el centro holandés TTF superaron los $ 1500 por mil metros cúbicos, por lo que se resolverá el problema de prolongar el tránsito a través del oleoducto báltico en las próximas semanas ", dijo Nikolai Vavilov, especialista del Departamento de Investigación Estratégica de Total Research.

En cuanto al aspecto político de las acciones de Rusia, observamos solo una "coincidencia": la disminución de los suministros de gas se produjo en el contexto de la visita de Macron, Scholz y Draghi a Kiev a Zelensky y puede percibirse como una señal rusa para los líderes de los países que dependen de nuestro gas, pero intensificando la asistencia a Kiev.

Trad Goo


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Es que Espana no es una Nacion . Espana es un estado pluri - nacional *



Y yo soy Spiderman, claro que sí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ...

y que pretenden gastar otro tanto en donar esas vacunas a los países africanos ( que además ni las quieren ni las necesitan )...

¿ son los que están pagando miles y miles de millones a los fabricantes de armas para asesinar a chavales rusos sanos en lo mejor de su vida ?

*¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ?*

¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ?


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Aprende a citar.
> 
> Continúas de manera interesada confundiendo nación étnica (pueblo) con nación política (estado-nación). España es un Estado plurinacional en el sentido de que alberga pueblos con identidades diferentes, pero no naciones políticas diferentes. De hecho, quienes más reivindican un supuesto pasado independiente son quienes nunca lo han tenido, caso del País Vasco y Cataluña.
> 
> ...



El que confundes eres tu que no acabas de pillarlo :

Lo que define a una nacion no se circunscribe unica y exclusivamente al componente etnico . Esto es incorrecto
blancos , negros , arabes , que profesen la religion judia y hablen hebreo pertenecen a la nacion judia .
No es una cuestion solo de etnia , es tambien religiosa , lengua , costumbres
Evidentemente si existe el componente etnico y el componente religioso y ademas el componente cultural....pues mejor
los aragoneses y los gallegos son etnicamente similares , profesan la misma religion pero tienen costumbres y hablan lenguas diferentes
los aragoneses no hablan gallego .
Navarra es un ejemplo de " reivindicacion territorial " .
En 1200 el reino de Navarra pierde las 2 provincias del Norte ( Alava y Guipuzcoa ) quedandose en el territorio actual .
La provincia de Bilbao ya pertenecia al reino de Castilla en 1200 . La cuestion es complicada porque en el Sur de Navarra , por la influencia romana ,la influencia vasca es menor . La reivindicacion " historica " que hacen los vascos ( del Pais Vasco ) de Navarra tiene sentido porque el antiguo reino de Navarra fue dividido en dos : Alava y Guipuzcoa ( anexionadas a Castilla ) y la Navarra actual
Los vascos quieren la reunificacion . Los navarros vascos la quieren y los navarros " castellano- aragoneses " pues no


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Que mal que envejecen algunas cosas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092398



Pienso en frivolidades como Eurovisión y las banderitas de Ucrania en las antenas de los Taxis.

Y ahora las Marujas comprando el pan un 20% más caro, los huevos un 40%, y los Pacos repostando sus Taxis casi doblando el coste del depósito.

El efecto shock de propaganda en los mass media se va desinflando.


----------



## hartman (16 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pienso en frivolidades como Eurovisión y las banderitas de Ucrania en las antenas de los Taxis.
> 
> Y ahora las Marujas comprando el pan un 20% más caro, los huevos un 40%, y los Pacos repostando sus Taxis casi doblando el coste del depósito.
> 
> El efecto shock de propaganda en los mass media se va desinflando.



da igual lo haran con alegria y gritando jodete putin que lo ha dicho las tele.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El que confundes eres tu que no acabas de pillarlo :
> 
> Lo que define a una nacion no se circunscribe unica y exclusivamente al componente etnico . Esto es incorrecto
> blancos , negros , arabes , que profesen la religion judia y hablen hebreo pertenecen a la nacion judia .
> ...



Y los navarros de la baja Navarra, franceses, tampoco…


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y un ejemplo de lo que es Occidente, es una broma, una caricatura. Está muerto






ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ...
> 
> y que pretenden gastar otro tanto en donar esas vacunas a los países africanos ( que además ni las quieren ni las necesitan )...
> 
> ...



Normalmente creo que desbarras bastante, pero esta vez has sido muy ocurrente, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Jun 2022)

Según el chino de Youtube las fuerzas rusas han tomado Ivanivka al norte del oblast de Kherson.


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si tratas de entender las motivaciones de Rusia enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista de unos supuestos derechos históricos reclamados por los rusos vas mal desde el principio
> 
> "Ahora olviden la historia. La cuestión es la *seguridad*"
> 
> Y mira que lo han repetido veces. Sin embargo jamás les he escuchado reclamar unos supuestos derechos históricos como justificación para anexionarse territorios



Brutal Vladimir Vladimirovich, toda la razón.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y yo soy Spiderman, claro que sí.



Por tu nick el clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que eras un reptil .


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccartech (16 Jun 2022)

No lo vi por eso lo subo tiene 13 hs el twit
#Kharkiv Eje - #Russian las fuerzas han declarado el inicio de una nueva ofensiva para atacar la ciudad de Kharkiv. El objetivo a corto plazo es capturar las defensas #Ukrainian en Dementiivka y Rus'ka Lozova. Se informa de combates en Prudyanka, lo que indica que RU ha recuperado Tsupivka.


Da la sensación que hay un desmoronamiento generalizado de las defensas Ucranianas, se ve que los refrescos mas el ablandamiento de artillería hicieron su trabajo, a eso se le suma el corte de gas Ruso.
No es casual la solicitud de Europa para que Ze vaya a negociar


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Brutal Vladimir Vladimirovich, toda la razón.



No lo has hecho bien: tienes que inclinarte 135 grados hasta doblarte bien el espinazo cuando pronuncies el nombre del zar hijo de puta.


----------



## kasperle1966 (16 Jun 2022)

*Los comandantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania idearon una nueva forma de castigar a los soldados descontentos *


Otro video es viral en la Web, en el que los militares ucranianos del batallón 42 de la brigada de infantería motorizada separada 57 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hablan sobre los nuevos métodos de trabajo educativo y penal que les aplica el comando. En respuesta a la indignación de los reclutas por la falta de armas, apoyo de fuego en el campo de batalla, los comandantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania envían a los insatisfechos durante un mes a un centro de detención preventiva. Después de eso, nuevamente como advertencia, son arrojados a un campo abierto sin comida ni armas .

Las personas que expresaron su desconfianza hacia el comando, y son muchas, fueron despedidas por el comando. Estuvieron un mes en un centro de prisión preventiva, y ahora lo tiraron al campo y dijeron: haz lo que quieras. Sin armas, sin documentos - nada, sin comida
- uno de los soldados habla sobre la situación real de los reclutas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las medidas educativas de los comandantes.

El militar dice que ya no quedan soldados contratados ni combatientes experimentados en el frente: "todos los soldados contratados murieron". Son reemplazados por reclutas no capacitados de la industria de defensa y simplemente se movilizan desde diferentes partes de Ucrania. Los comandantes están lanzando soldados contra las Fuerzas Armadas RF sin cobertura de artillería y armas suficientes. Como resultado, el ejército ucraniano sufre grandes pérdidas, los oficiales prohíben llevarse a los heridos y muertos. Y aquellos que intentan resentir este estado de cosas son castigados y educados. Por ejemplo, así: dejan "una manada sin nada en un campo abierto".

¿Y quiénes son los desertores después de eso? ¿Somos desertores o esbeshniks?
uno de los soldados ucranianos hace una pregunta retórica indignado.

Como dicen, la desmoralización del ejército ucraniano está en pleno apogeo. Al mismo tiempo, funcionarios de alto rango en Kiev bravo informan que se ha creado una gran reserva de la mafia en la cantidad de varios cientos de miles de reclutas. Que, por cierto, ya se están recolectando donde sea posible, incluso en áreas recreativas, en las playas de Odessa. Los representantes del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, sin embargo, argumentan que todos los reclutas están directamente ansiosos por ir a la batalla y que no hay un solo esquivador entre ellos.

Aunque, por cínico que suene, los soldados ucranianos arrojados al campo que filmaron el video aún tuvieron suerte. De hecho, para evitar la huida del campo de batalla de los soldados que no quieren ser carne de cañón en aras de las ambiciones de Kiev, los nacionalistas ucranianos comenzaron a utilizar destacamentos en el Donbass. Y tienen una breve conversación: aquellos que quieren rendirse y los "desertores" reciben un disparo en el acto o en la espalda.

*https://topwar.ru/197838-komandiry-vsu-pridumali-novyj-sposob-nakazanija-nedovolnyh-soldat.html*


----------



## alexforum (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ...
> 
> y que pretenden gastar otro tanto en donar esas vacunas a los países africanos ( que además ni las quieren ni las necesitan )...
> 
> ...



1- porque hay vacuna
2- porque en los arsenales hay votéis virus y armas biológicas más divertidas que un simple resfriado


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y los navarros de la baja Navarra, franceses, tampoco…



La baja Navarra es territorio " historico " del Reino de Navarra ocupado por Francia . 
Que Navarra tenga CERO posibilidades de recuperar esos " territorios historicos " no le resta legitimidad reivindicativa . 
Solo confirma el hecho de aunque tengas la razon las fronteras solo pueden cambiarse por la fuerza .


----------



## JoséBatallas (16 Jun 2022)

es solo mi impresión o se está desvirtuando por completo el hilo desde hace días?

Yo es que ya poco me paro a leer puesto que es intentar seguir una conversación y son todo temas sin relación alguna con la guerra. Si no fuese por los pocos que subimos cierto contenido multimedia o artículos y otros que se centran en hablar de la guerra esto parecería un hilo de economía, historia y geopolítica internacional sin limitaciones geográficas, a nivel planetario.

y esto del clapham no se de que cojones va, he tenido que buscarlo dos veces en google y solo me sale que es un barrio londinense, pero me teneis hasta los cojones unos y otros.

Una cosa son los "off-topic" que son un soplo de aire fresco y nadie los critica, siempre y cuando exista cierta moderación, y otra cosa son conversaciones fuera de lugar que se extienden durante varios días y que engloban a múltiples foreros con temas que absolutamente nada tienen que ver con el objeto de este hilo, y por lo tanto lo empobrecen y dificultan su seguimiento.

Un poquito de por favor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jun 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> 1- porque hay vacuna
> 2- porque en los arsenales hay votéis virus y armas biológicas más divertidas que un simple resfriado



pues a los 1.400 millones de africanos no les hizo falta la vacuna !


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un pequeño recordatorio para los más nuevos del hilo, que estén un poco mareados. De quién es la víctima y quién es el agresor. Que de vez en cuando no viene nada mal.
> 
> 
> Mariupol. 2018. Según la propaganda rusa, vivían oprimidos por los ucranianos.
> ...



el imbecil este diciendo esto a los mas nuevos, pera que te lo corrijo yo, puto desinformador:

Hilo primero del 2013 sobre ucrania




__





Se esta liando en Ucrania


http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/112902-ucrania-protesta- uG38xl6xW4M Se pelean por meterse en la cloaca de la union europea




www.burbuja.info




hasta hoy en este actual hilo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Así es la misteriosa cúpula antiaérea que Ucrania está desplegando para vencer a Rusia*
> *El S-300V forma un escudo aéreo capaz de derribar misiles balísticos a 100 kilómetros de distancia y más de 30.000 metros de altitud.*
> 16 junio, 2022 19:24
> 
> ...



Pero si no les quedan baterías completas, están usando tácticas hide and shoot, que es lógico las usen dada la superioridad Rusa para aumentar su supervivencia y letalidad incluso.


----------



## alexforum (16 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues a los 1.400 millones de africanos no les hizo falta la vacuna !



A mi tampoco XD


----------



## Adriano II (16 Jun 2022)

Los belgas en bragas (como los polacos)



Los ingleses rebuscando en el basurero :



Si al final cuando acaben en el Donbas van a llegar a Berlin con 2 T-72 y 20 chechenos y en Europa ni un tirachinas para pararlos ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La baja Navarra es territorio " historico " del Reino de Navarra ocupado por Francia .
> Que Navarra tenga CERO posibilidades de recuperar esos " territorios historicos " no le resta legitimidad reivindicativa .
> Solo confirma el hecho de aunque tengas la razon las fronteras solo pueden cambiarse por la fuerza .



Te veo perdido…la baja Navarra es lo que quedó del reino de Navarra, y su resistencia les valió hacerse con el trono de Francia, cosas del bachillerato franquista…

Los navarros conquistaron Francia…por mucho que duela a los castellanos…


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*Macron niega una relación fría con Zelenski y descarta visitar ahora Moscú.*
El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, negó este jueves que la relación con su homólogo ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, se haya enfriado y descartó, de momento, visitar Moscú para entrevistarse con Vladímir Putin.

"Es mentira que la relación con Zelenski se haya enfriado, de hecho, yo fui el primer dirigente en recibirlo en 2019, entre las dos vueltas de su elección presidencial", dijo Macron, en una entrevista al canal televisivo TF1 desde Kiev, donde, por primera vez, visita al dirigente ucraniano junto a los líderes de Alemania, Italia y Rumanía.

Zelenski ha insinuado en las últimas semanas cierto malestar por la actitud de Macron, quien se ha posicionado como mediador en el conflicto entre *Ucrania* y *Rusia*.


----------



## kopke (16 Jun 2022)

El plan está funcionando.

Ya no hay columnas de tanques a los que emboscar y disparar.

Hay un puto muro artillero que se come las divisiones ucrosionistas.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ucrania es un invento de Lenin . No lo dice el clapham , lo dijo el Zar Vladimirovich I
> El actual territorio de Ucrania es la consecuencia de varias guerras
> ( las guerras entre el Imperio ruso y el Reino de Polonia , la I guerra mundial
> la II guerra mundial , la guerra de Crimea contra los Otomanos ) el resultado de esas guerras dio origen al territorio de la Republica Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania . La Ucrania " historica " tiene 100 anos y la Espana " historica " tiene 500 pero ni Espana es la Espana de los reyes catolicos , ni Ucrania es la Ucrania del Zar Nicolas II . Son dos estados nuevos .
> ...



En todas esas guerras que dices "Ucrania" ni pinchó ni cortó. Fue un escenario de esas guerras, no un protagonista, ni siquiera un secundario, como tierra fronteriza que siempre fue.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te veo perdido…la baja Navarra es lo que quedó del reino de Navarra, y su resistencia les valió hacerse con el trono de Francia, cosas del bachillerato franquista…
> 
> Los navarros conquistaron Francia…por mucho que duela a los castellanos…



OPS SORRY ....un lapsus 
Efectivamente . La Alta Navarra es la zona " francesa " y la Baja Navarra lo que quedo del Reino de Navarra . 
El lapsus se explica porque en Egiptologia se designa como Bajo Egipto a las tierras del Norte y Alto Egipto a los territorios del Sur de Menfis para abajo


----------



## Abstenuto (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> RUSIA MIENTE
> Si fuera la" *seguridad* " Rusia habria abortado el golpe de estado en Kiev en 24 horas .
> Una llamada de Yanukovich y Rusia hubiera enviado a sus tropas especiales que habrian tardado nada en anikilar a los golpistas . Igual que aborto el golpe de estado en Kazajastan y Bielorrusia . Rusia queria que cayera Yanukovich .
> Por eso libero a Jodorkovsky y lo envio con un lacito azul a Frau Merkel ...para que la tetona , sorry ..." teutona " mordiera el anzuelo
> Alemania apoyo el golpe de estado y Putin invadio y ocupo Crimea ...



Esa es una paja mental (la guinda lo de Jodorkovsky, ¿qué coño pinta aquí?) y una teoría de la conspiración a la que das pábulo para reforzar tu relato de la Rusia imperialista en el que quieres creer ¿Tropas especiales? El día 21 de febrero Yanukovich había llegado a un pacto con la oposición. Aparentemente todo había terminado. Lo que ocurre a partir de ahí y que involucra a gente de dentro del gobierno de Yanukovich, especialmente en el SBU y seguramente del ejército, sucedió muy rápido, en 24h. Rusia no lo pudo controlar. Es la explicación más simple y no hay nada que haga pensar lo contrario



clapham5 dijo:


> Si la OTAN invadiese Rusia desde Polonia antes de que un tanque otanico llegase a Minsk ya Rusia habria pulverizado Varsovia
> Y si Rumania invade por Odesa , Rusia pulveriza Bucarest.
> Un ataque a Rusia desde Ucrania o desde las Islas Salomon seria suicida porque Rusia usaria su armanento nuclear



Otro pensando en que la amenaza de la OTAN va de invasiones con tanques. Que no, joder.

Ejemplo de amenazas que logra EEUU al integrar en la OTAN (de iure o de facto) a una Ucrania hostil a Rusia

- Poder testar los propios desarrollos militares de EEUU (ej. radares, equipos de guerra electrónica) contra equipos militares en territorio ruso. Permitirá obtener información que permita neutralizar esos sistemas militares en un conflicto donde Rusia esté involucrada (no tiene porqué ser contra la OTAN)

- Mayor capacidad para infiltrar material militar y agentes por una extensa frontera (muy difícil de defender) para operaciones de todo tipo (preparativos de revolución de colores, sabotajes a infraestructuras críticas, por ej.)

- Capacidad de usar UAV (sin invadir espacio aéreo ruso) para realizar reconocimiento de miles de km2 de territorio ruso (creo que los más avanzados llegan hasta Moscú o casi)

- Posibilidad de montar más laboratorios de guerra biológica (sí, tiene toda la pinta de que EEUU estaba desarrollando armas biológicas) en las bases militares

- Montar otro nodo del sistema Aegis (escudo antimisiles que ya está en varios puntos de Europa) en Ucrania. Ten en cuenta que, aparte de la capacidad de neutralización en vuelo sub-orbital, EEUU puede tener programas secretos de sistemas muy avanzados de neutralización de misiles para neutralizar con garantías misiles nucleares en 1ª fase de vuelo (donde técnicamente es más factible hacerlo ya que los misiles rusos no podrían maniobrar).


clapham5 dijo:


> La razon es simple: territorios . La expansion de la OTAN no es expansion de la OTAN , es expansion del Lebensraum aleman .
> La OTAN es el paraguas de Alemania para dominar Europa . EE UU es una marioneta .
> Las tropas de EE UU protegen ese Lebensraum .



Esa inversión de las relaciones de poder entre EEUU y Alemania es tan completamente ridícula que ni me molesto en tratar de rebatirlo. Es que se cae por su propio peso, no hay una sola autoridad en relaciones internacionales y geopolítica que que defienda algo tan bizarro

En fin...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los belgas en bragas (como los polacos)



Nada, que no se preocupen los Belgas que sus primos Holandeses les pueden cubrir las espaldas.

Tuvieron una genial idea... ¡Tanques yo pa que!

¡Eso que me ahorro!

El ejército holandés eliminó todos sus tanques y después se dio cuenta de que había cometido un gran error. – Galaxia Militar


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE="Leon S. Kennedy, post: 41114794, member: 28938"

[/QUOTE]

Puedes poner el momento en que se ven las marcas rusas ( 3 III) en la cola del helicóptero?
Es que yo no se las he visto y si no lleva marcas o es de otra guerra o es un helo ukra, posiblemente ukras matándose entre ellos.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según el chino de Youtube las fuerzas rusas han tomado Ivanivka al norte del oblast de Kherson.



Pues según los medios otanistas está en marcha otra grandiosa ofensiva ucra para liberar Jerson, hablan de una cabeza de puente de 80 km.... 
Estan dejando muy muy corto a Orwell.


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Jun 2022)

Anoche viendo la serie de Jack Ryan salía una escena en la que usan un satélite y un dron con misiles para eliminar un tío que va en una motillo por una carretera de grava en medio de un pedregal. Luego no entendemos porque cuando uno se enfrenta a un ejército de verdad hay pérdidas.
De los S300 se sabe desde el primer día, no sé cuál es la noticia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Puedes poner el momento en que se ven las marcas rusas ( 3 III) en la cola del helicóptero?
> Es que yo no se las he visto y si no lleva marcas o es de otra guerra o es un helo ukra, posiblemente ukras matándose entre ellos.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> es solo mi impresión o se está desvirtuando por completo el hilo desde hace días?
> 
> Yo es que ya poco me paro a leer puesto que es intentar seguir una conversación y son todo temas sin relación alguna con la guerra. Si no fuese por los pocos que subimos cierto contenido multimedia o artículos y otros que se centran en hablar de la guerra esto parecería un hilo de economía, historia y geopolítica internacional sin limitaciones geográficas, a nivel planetario.
> 
> ...



Al cubano resentido ya lo he puesto en la nevera por un tiempo. Estoy harto de sus gansadas. Si al menos tuviesen sentido, pero no son otra cosa que propaganda anti-española. Pobre diablo.

Y voy a seguir metiendo en el ignore a todos los que se salgan de la línea del hilo. Estoy harto de leer basura.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En todas esas guerras que dices "Ucrania" ni pinchó ni cortó. Fue un escenario de esas guerras, no un protagonista, ni siquiera un secundario, como tierra fronteriza que siempre fue.



Espana , como entidad politica no existio hasta 1516 cuando Carlos I se proclamo rey de Espana . 
Hasta entonces las Coronas de Castilla y las Coronas de Aragon estaban separadas . Todas las guerras libradas por los reinos cristianos contra los musulmanes durante la Reconquista definieron las fronteras del Reino. La guerra contra Portugal tambien modifico las fronteras . 
Es verdad que desde el siglo XV las fronteras no han cambiado , pero es que la Historia de Espana abarca dos milenios y la de Ucrania solo 1


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (16 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los belgas en bragas (como los polacos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dicen troles mongoles con síndrome de alcohol fetal en el twitter, por lo tanto, es verdad


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE="Leon S. Kennedy, post: 41115484, member: 28938"





[/QUOTE]

Vale, troleando y con el acceso al perfil capado, otro troll pal ignore.


----------



## rejon (16 Jun 2022)

*El ex futbolista ruso Igor Denisov critica el ataque a Ucrania.*
Un "horror" y una "catástrofe": el exfutbolista internacional ruso Igor Denisov criticó en una entrevista la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, convirtiéndose en uno de los pocos deportistas rusos de alto nivel en tomar posición pública en contra del ataque.

"Para mí (...) fue un horror" y "una catástrofe", declaró en una larga entrevista difundida el miércoles en YouTube, aludiendo a su reacción cuando conoció el inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania el pasado febrero.

"No sé, quizás esas palabras me lleven a prisión o me maten, pero os cuento los hechos", añadió, apuntando que "ama" su país y que no tiene intención de abandonar *Rusia*.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los belgas en bragas (como los polacos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual esa es una de las acciones prioritarias en la agenda anglosajona. Al fin y al cabo, y como llevo diciendo desde hace años, su intención es perpetrar un genocidio con sus proxys en Europa, principalmente en el Sur, los groseramente llamados 'PIGS'.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (16 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pues según los medios otanistas está en marcha otra grandiosa ofensiva ucra para liberar Jerson, hablan de una cabeza de puente de 80 km....
> Estan dejando muy muy corto a Orwell.



Sí según el gordo de las Rayban están montando ahí la operación Urano, Neptuno y Plutón....., pero el caso es que ya llevan unas 14 "ofensivas" de éstas y el frente nunca se mueve


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Nada, que no se preocupen los Belgas que sus primos Holandeses les pueden cubrir las espaldas.
> 
> Tuvieron una genial idea... ¡Tanques yo pa que!
> 
> ...



Ésto es lo que más me ha 'gustado' del artículo:



> *Pero entonces, en 2014, Rusia invadió Ucrania.* Las actitudes del gobierno holandés comenzaron a cambiar.



Conste que entiendo que no ha sido esa su intención.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> [QUOTE="Leon S. Kennedy, post: 41115484, member: 28938"



Vale, troleando y con el acceso al perfil capado, otro troll pal ignore.
[/QUOTE]

Hace unas horillas lo hice.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Jun 2022)

Vuelve la sacha del maíz con caballos por ahorrar el gasoil de la maquinaria


«Se uso a sachadeira moderna acabo arruinado», dice un ganadero de Poio



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Malevich (16 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí según el gordo de las Rayban están montando ahí la operación Urano, Neptuno y Plutón....., pero el caso es que ya llevan unas 14 "ofensivas" de éstas y el frente nunca se mueve



Y cuando la trituradora rusa haya cumplido su misión el frente se derrumbará.... Hacia Odessa....


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te veo perdido…la baja Navarra es lo que quedó del reino de Navarra, y su resistencia les valió hacerse con el trono de Francia, cosas del bachillerato franquista…
> 
> Los navarros conquistaron Francia…por mucho que duela a los castellanos…



Asi es. Ellos se consideran los ultimos navarros libres. El reino de navarra sobrevivió en Francia. 

*Escadron de Chasse 1/3 Navarre*


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> OPS SORRY ....un lapsus
> Efectivamente . La Alta Navarra es la zona " francesa " y la Baja Navarra lo que quedo del Reino de Navarra .



Al revés: la Baja Navarra está al norte de los Pirineos ¿Ahora si?
Las seis merindades de Navarra.
La de color morado constituiría la Baja Navarra y las otras cinco la Alta Navarra.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Primeras fotos de los oficiales norteamericanos capturados


----------



## M. Priede (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El que confundes eres tu que no acabas de pillarlo :
> 
> Lo que define a una nacion no se circunscribe unica y exclusivamente al componente etnico . Esto es incorrecto
> blancos , negros , arabes , que profesen la religion judia y hablen hebreo pertenecen a la nacion judia .
> ...



Ahora estás confundiendo etnia con raza; del griego ethnos: pueblo. Normalmente un pueblo estaba compuesto por gentes de la misma raza, pero no necesariamente, y menos hoy en día, donde incluso el pueblo judío está compuesto por una mayoría de personas que no son semitas.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ESO NO ES CIERTO
> Espana es un estado multi - nacional . Ucrania tambien es un estado multi - nacional
> Los territorios actuales de Espana se adquirieron con sangre . Los territorios actuales de Ucrania tambien
> Espana es un pais unitario - Ucrania tambien
> ...



España no es un estado plurinacional. NUNCA HUBO UNOS PAISOS CATALANS...NUNCA HUBO UN PAIS LLAMADO EUSKALERRIA...jamas, son invenciones creadas por un puñao de majaretas plañideros que venden un maltrato...QUE JAMAS EXISTIO, COJONES CON LA MANDANGA...HASTAA EL DICTADOR LES SOLTO MANTECA POR UN TUBO!!!

Manda cojones con el taladro de la plurinacionalidad...la constitucion recogio el termino nacionalidades historicas como regalo envenenado a los nazi onanistas...y probablemente ya por presiones yankis...que ya estaban muy prrsentes de hacia tiempo...e hicieron aprender a volar a Carrero Blanco.

Pero España, en ninguna de sus constituciones, y ha tenido unas cuantas, JAMAS DE LOS JAMASES FUE UN ESTADO PLURINACIONAL.

Clapham...deja de repetir sandeces. No hubo tales naciones, tales regnes milenaris...ni reino catalanoaragones ni pais mitico de Euskalerria...SON COSMOGONIAS CREADAS AD HOC, AL SOCAIRE DE LAS MAMANDURRIAS PLAÑIDERAS...nada mas.

Ser vasco en el siglo de oro, significaba ser ultra español...ahi tienes como muestra todos los grandes navegantes, militares y descubridores de origen vasco o navarro QUE SE SENTIAN MUY ESPAÑOLES.

Sirvase usted mismo...don Rafael.

No compres mercancias averiadas, ciñete a la realidad historica...y no a las fabulas creadas y pagadas a cojon de padre santo con el dinero de los pobres españoles.


----------



## lapetus (16 Jun 2022)

Pero si no pueden fabricar ni coches porque no tienen electrónica que viene de Europa... imagínate aviones.
En cuestiones de armas de alta tecnología Rusia está con lo puesto hasta que se levanten las sanciones.
Podría importar de China, pero Rusia no se fia de China en estas lides.


----------



## Kreonte (16 Jun 2022)

Es lo q venimos diciendo algunos. Esta guerra sin aviación es una guerra perdida. Le suministramos material para que lo pierdan en cuanto llegue


----------



## dedalo00 (16 Jun 2022)

El careto final de estos mercenarios es un poema, no tiene precio.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (16 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El careto final de estos mercenarios es un poema, no tiene precio.



Sinceramente, si pillaran los urkos a un Chad checheno de esos que tienen cojones de acero no creo que la foto fuera muy diferente. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## chafamandurrias (16 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo no he perdido nada. Yo nunca he apoyado a Biden y resto de Globalistas. Yo respeto a China y a Rusia como estados soberanos que están defendiendo sus intereses y mejorando en lo posible la calidad de vida de su gente y tb su seguridad.
> 
> Estoy por encima de prejuicios que solo llev





lapetus dijo:


> Pero si no pueden fabricar ni coches porque no tienen electrónica que viene de Europa... imagínate aviones.
> En cuestiones de armas de alta tecnología Rusia está con lo puesto hasta que se levanten las sanciones.
> Podría importar de China, pero Rusia no se fia de China en estas lides.



No entiendo pues como tienen una estación espacial a la que van europeos y americanos pagando el billete.


----------



## rober713 (16 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Primeras fotos de los oficiales norteamericanos capturados



el barbitas se ve que llevaba ya algunos dias con la dieta Azovstal pero el usano-asiatico ha acabado con todos los gatos del lugar


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> España no es un estado plurinacional. NUNCA HUBO UNOS PAISOS CATALANS...NUNCA HUBO UN PAIS LLAMADO EUSKALERRIA...jamas, son invenciones creadas por un puñao de majaretas plañideros que venden un maltrato...QUE JAMAS EXISTIO, COJONES CON LA MANDANGA...HASTAA EL DICTADOR LES SOLTO MANTECA POR UN TUBO!!!
> 
> Manda cojones con el taladro de la plurinacionalidad...la constitucion recogio el termino nacionalidades historicas como regalo envenenado a los nazi onanistas...y probablemente ya por presiones yankis...que ya estaban muy prrsentes de hacia tiempo...e hicieron aprender a volar a Carrero Blanco.
> 
> ...



España es un pais plurinacional. Lo dice la Constitución. 
A cagar. 

La realidad historica es que españa es un estado plurietnico


----------



## mazuste (16 Jun 2022)

Sergei Lavrov concede una entrevista a la BBC:

BBC: A los ojos de Occidente...
Lavrov: No me interesan los ojos de Occidente...

Así que, toma nada que no te engaño...


----------



## Argentium (16 Jun 2022)

*El Gobierno alemán pide ahorrar energía ante un posible corte total del gas ruso: "Cada kilovatio cuenta"*

Dice que la economía debe mantenerse "dentro de sus posibilidades" 
16/06/2022 - 19:41

Alemania está empezando a prepararse para un posible corte total del gas ruso, después de que el país redujera un 60% los envíos a través del gasoducto Nord Stream. Y el vicecanciller y ministro de Economía y Cambio Climático, Robert Habeck, ha lanzado un mensaje claro a los ciudadanos: *"Hay que ahorrar gas y energía. Cada kilovatio hora cuenta en esta situación".*

El país está viendo con preocupación cómo el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin, está presionando a la UE con un lento pero constante recorte del suministro de gas y una persistente subida de precio*. Esta vez, la justificación fue un problema con unas turbinas de la firma Siemens, que, según la rusa Gazprom, debían repararse. Pero la empresa solo tiene una planta capaz de producir y mantener ese tipo de turbinas en Canadá, y las sanciones impiden a Gazprom enviarlas allí. El resultado, dice la empresa pública rusa, es que se ha visto obligada a paralizar la parte del gasoducto afectada y reducir su capacidad.


Habeck explicó que están tratando de resolver los problemas, si son ciertos, con Siemens y el Gobierno canadiense, pero que su sensación es que es una "excusa" de Putin para presionar a Europa con su principal arma, la energía. El ministro recordó que están trabajando para aumentar las reservas de gas de cara al otoño, para evitar un golpe más duro a la economía alemana en el futuro, pero que Gazprom está arrastrando los pies con las entregas para retrasarlo lo más posible.


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Macron dice que Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía están a favor del estatus de candidato a la UE "inmediato" para Ucrania
> 
> También dijo que Francia suministraría a Ucrania seis unidades adicionales de artillería César
> 
> ...




Se me ha cruzado una idea que seguramente no tiene ningún fundamento. La suelto de todos modos:

- Imaginemos que al menos Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía quieren que la guerra de Ucrania acabe ya (Alemania tiene un auténtico problemón con el gas, es urgente para Alemania). Es decir, la UE entiende que se ha pegado un tiro en el pie y la guerra tiene que acabar.

- Zelenski no quiere porque pasa a la historia como el pelele que es. Digamos que necesita-exige una salida digna

- ¿Y si la solución que están pensando es una negociación en la cual, a la vez, se firma el armisticio y la entrada de Ucrania en la Unión Europea? Eso salvaría, hasta cierto punto, la imagen de Zelenski.

Claro que, si yo fuese Rusia y viese esta necesidad imperiosa de terminar con la guerra me lo pensaría y exigiría "el oro y el moro"


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

Aquí tienen el gas que le niegan a Europa:


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Esa es una paja mental (la guinda lo de Jodorkovsky, ¿qué coño pinta aquí?) y una teoría de la conspiración a la que das pábulo para reforzar tu relato de la Rusia imperialista en el que quieres creer ¿Tropas especiales? El día 21 de febrero Yanukovich había llegado a un pacto con la oposición. Aparentemente todo había terminado. Lo que ocurre a partir de ahí y que involucra a gente de dentro del gobierno de Yanukovich, especialmente en el SBU y seguramente del ejército, sucedió muy rápido, en 24h. Rusia no lo pudo controlar. Es la explicación más simple y no hay nada que haga pensar lo contrario
> 
> *El euromaidan no ocurrio el 21 de febrero . Las protestas comenzaron en el 21 de Noviembre de 2013 . *
> *La causa de las protestas fue la negativa de Alemania ha darle a Ucrania una compensacion por las perdidas que la Asociacion estrategica con la UE ibaa provocar en la economia de Ucrania dependiente de Rusia . La UE ofrecio 600 miseros millones de EUROS
> ...


----------



## lapetus (16 Jun 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> No entiendo pues como tienen una estación espacial a la que van europeos y americanos pagando el billete.



Pues ya que lo mencionas, la Mir se pudo medio mantener gracias al dinero americano. Y la ISS es un esfuerzo multinacional, no se podría haber construido sin la financiación y los medios occidentales.

Los únicos que tienen poderío para construirse una estación espacial propia son los chinos.

Los rusos en temas del espacio son buenos, pero no tienen pasta. Roskosmos vivía mucho de la colaboración con la ESA. Ahora veremos a ver como malvive hasta que le quiten las sanciones.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Jun 2022)

*No tendrás nada y serás feliz*, el plan continua...el pueblo discute si son galgos o podencos, si es un virus, si es putin o la guerra, si es la Unión Europea, si es EEUU, si el el calentamiento global, si es China y su control social...pero el plan avanza...o nos meten el certificado covid, o la guerra, o el calentamiento global...pero no tendrás nada y serás feliz...NO SERÁ PORQUE NO TE LO DIJERON.





LA UNICA DUDA QUE NOS QUEDA ES SI PUTIN SE HA SALIDO DEL PLAN.


----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Jun 2022)

El descojone, el amo yanki diciéndole a sus súbditos que los tratados de la alianza solo valen para limpiarse el culo con ellos.
Lo he dicho siempre, si Rusia ataca a un país miembro de la OTAN y los USA no quieren intervenir , les van a dejar con el culo al aire.
Y todavía los gilipollas pro-otan se siguen creyendo que los EEUU acudirían a defender a un país miembro y ya de la putita España ni hablo.
Seguir , seguir creyendo en los reyes magos.


----------



## rober713 (16 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Se me ha cruzado una idea que seguramente no tiene ningún fundamento. La suelto de todos modos:
> 
> - Imaginemos que al menos Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía quieren que la guerra de Ucrania acabe ya (Alemania tiene un auténtico problemón con el gas, es urgente para Alemania). Es decir, la UE entiende que se ha pegado un tiro en el pie y la guerra tiene que acabar.
> 
> ...



Cual seria el coste para la UE de asumir la incorporacion del pais anteriormente conocido como Ucrania y maxime en los momentos delicados de la UE. Ucrania es un agujero negro en necesidades de impresora, entre los costes de reconstruccion de la parte que les quede y la corrupcion institucionalizada a todos los niveles en dosis premiun y a cambio de que.....que obtiene la UE con la incorporacion de la parte occidental de Ucrania?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Claro que, si yo fuese Rusia y viese esta necesidad imperiosa de terminar con la guerra me lo pensaría y exigiría "el oro y el moro"



Nada es más importante para Rusia que poner todo el cuidado para que el payaso cocainómano siga como presidente de Ucrania el mayor tiempo posible. Si Marruecos lanzase una "operación especial" contra España con el fin de incorporar su territorio el Al-Andalus, lo que necesitaría sería un presidente como Sanchez o Zapatero que administrase la ayuda económica y militar europea durante meses, sin bombardear la Moncloa y evitando que alguien pudiese cargárselo. Y de paso eliminar la mayor parte de población masculina autóctona.


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

Entrevista a LAVROV calentita.

Pese a la manipulación del anglo, superó con éxito la emboscada.









Lavrov: Russia is not squeaky clean and not ashamed


Russia's foreign minister tells the BBC that the West is pressing UN officials to amplify fake news.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que el grueso de la fuerzas de federación rusa se esta acumulando para atacar Nikolaiev según este Odyseer.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El descojone, el amo yanki diciéndole a sus súbditos que los tratados de la alianza solo valen para limpiarse el culo con ellos.
> Lo he dicho siempre, si Rusia ataca a un país miembro de la OTAN y los USA no quieren intervenir , les van a dejar con el culo al aire.
> Y todavía los gilipollas pro-otan se siguen creyendo que los EEUU acudirían a defender a un país miembro y ya de la putita España ni hablo.
> Seguir , seguir creyendo en los reyes magos.



Yo también lo tengo claro.
Mañana Rusia invade Rumanía. Y la OTAN ni se mueve.

Esta película ya la hemos visto muchas veces


----------



## dabuti (16 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Entrevista a LAVROV calentita.
> 
> Pese a la manipulación del anglo, superó con éxito la emboscada.
> 
> ...



El sábado completa la trampa del Jew.

A longer version of Steve Rosenberg's interview with Sergei Lavrov will be available on Saturday - on BBC iPlayer in the UK, and around the world on BBC World News and the BBC News YouTube channel.


----------



## coscorron (16 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Habeck explicó que están tratando de resolver los problemas, si son ciertos, con Siemens y el Gobierno canadiense, pero que su sensación es que es una "excusa" de Putin para presionar a Europa con su principal arma, la energía. El ministro recordó que están trabajando para aumentar las reservas de gas de cara al otoño, para evitar un golpe más duro a la economía alemana en el futuro, pero que Gazprom está arrastrando los pies con las entregas para retrasarlo lo más posible.



LLevan un año y pico diciendo que no le van a comprar más gas a Rusia ... Y ahora estamos así. Joder había que haberlo pensado antes ahora ya es demasiado tarde ... Por favor puede alguien empezar ya una puta protesta o algo porque o acabamos nosotros con la sangria o no habrá manera de levantar cabeza. La UE se merece desaparecer.


----------



## Second (16 Jun 2022)

No se si lo verán mis ojos, pero en relación a lo que se está comentando, el paso sería la unión tanto política como economica de Europa solo un gobierno total con la cesion de la soberanía por parte de los miembro.
creando Un ejercito único, y deleganos ciertas medidas a los países como regiones.

el paso sería la ruina para luego decir que nos unimos para crecer pero como única nación europea.

la Otan en este momento está demostrando que no vale


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Se me ha cruzado una idea que seguramente no tiene ningún fundamento. La suelto de todos modos:
> 
> - Imaginemos que al menos Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía quieren que la guerra de Ucrania acabe ya (Alemania tiene un auténtico problemón con el gas, es urgente para Alemania). Es decir, la UE entiende que se ha pegado un tiro en el pie y la guerra tiene que acabar.
> 
> ...



me sorprende que haya aun gente que se piense que Zelensky pinte algo en decidir sobre la guerra, o la U.E…..


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al revés: la Baja Navarra está al norte de los Pirineos ¿Ahora si?
> Las seis merindades de Navarra.
> La de color morado constituiría la Baja Navarra y las otras cinco la Alta Navarra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092672



Eso imagino que es porque nuestros antepasados no eran tan palurdos como hoy en día y llamaban a las cosas con propiedad.

Si se miran cotas Burguete esta a mas de 800 m. de cota y San Jean de Pied de Port que está al norte a una distancia similar de la frontera ( o del límite de aguas incluso ya que Valcarlos ya está bajando el puerto ) está a cota 200 m.

Alta y baja es altitud y no Norte y Sur .

Además el forero que pone el mapa es navarro.

Aquí voy a colar un Offtopic, la Selva de Irati es el segundo bosque más grande de Europa después de la Selva Negra. La diferencia es que la alemana es más bien de abetos mientras que Irati predomina el haya, fagus sylvática. Sin duda este bosque Navarro es el más , o de los más , bonito del mundo. En especial el valle de Aezkoa donde las hayas tienen cientos de años y tb hay robles, arces . Pero no solo eso, la hueya del hombre es tb muy de visitar, cromlech, torre Urkullu y Fabrica de Armas de Orbaitzeta. He pasado allí muchos años alguna semana. Quien quiera saber más que me escriba en privado.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Vamos también a considerar también ahí lo pactado de "no agresión" y no expansión de la OTAN al este? Déjame adivinar, como agresión no cuenta el humillar, maltratar, discriminar y quemar vivos a los rusos que viven en Ucrania, ¿verdad? Porque por mucho que algunos se empeñen, la mayor parte de ese artificio llamado Ucrania es y será rusa.



En qué mundo "expansión", o mejor dicho, unión de estados, se supone que libres, es una agresión? Es muy significativo viajar por "países del este" y que en TODOS haya algo de animadversión debido al pasado...jodido pasado...
La cuestión es que tu te has creído que todo esto es por "el Dombass"...y con cada ciudad a la que le ponen la bandera rusa...se demuestra que no es así, como llevaban tiempo avisando, y nosotros no les creíamos..yo incluido...
No, Ucrania es Ucrania, en el sentido de que solo un tio que vive en Ucrania, es el que tiene derecho a decidir qué es y a convivir como tal, es como si Francia, por "reclamaciones históricas" decidiese que Cataluña se tiene que independizar o que España decidiese el futuro de Argentina...en fin, un sinsentido. La historia es eso, historia, no actualidad.


Bishop dijo:


> Lo resultado en negrita ya es de risa. Lo dices cuando gran parte de la población occidental vive en la inopia permanentemente. Totalmente controlada y engañada hasta la nausea. Recientemente confinada, arruinada y envenenada a propósito. Y ahí los tienes, aplaudiendo con las orejas y pidiendo más.



Yo no niego que se estén cometiendo estupideces, muchas de ellas entorpeciendo la vida y el funcionamiento, de hecho, el resultado de ello lo tenemos aquí a la esquina...es el problema de inculcar desde hace años una ideología socialista en este país...el resultado ya es conocido, algo malo.
Ahora bien, yo no quiero vivir tampoco en un régimen donde manda un solo tio desde hace más de 20 años, donde los enemigos del poder son asesinados o metidos en la carcel sin más, puedo escoger no querer eso? bueno, no pido permiso, no quiero y punto.
Aquí, es posible un foro donde nos metamos con Pedro Sánchez, con esa actitud, está claro lo que se haría en ese universo "de paz rusa" que os habéis montado algunos, de hecho, respeto mucho más a cualquier ruso que, aunque esté equivocado, cree en su país y en nque están haciendo las cosas bien que a un españolito que, como le joden las cosas y no es lo suficiente como para enfrentarse a lo que viene, le es mucho más cómodo meterse en internet a gritar a favor de Putin y "de los progres" cuando, en realidad, es el mismo tipo de asqueroso colectivista, amparándose en un concepto tan arcaico y molesto como es el de "nación".


Bishop dijo:


> Espabila. Que lleves al tuercebotas lameanglos que llevas en el avatar ya dice muchas cosas.



Pues ese "tuercebotas" es un tío con las suficientes pelotas para llevar a un país de cabras, literalmente, a ser uno de los países más libres del planeta, ojalá el futuro de España fuera Georgia, ojalá....


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> LLevan un año y pico diciendo que no le van a comprar más gas a Rusia ... Y ahora estamos así. Joder había que haberlo pensado antes ahora ya es demasiado tarde ... Por favor puede alguien empezar ya una puta protesta o algo porque o acabamos nosotros con la sangria o no habrá manera de levantar cabeza. La UE se merece desaparecer.



En una empresa alemana que lo envía a Canadá. Así que han sido los alemanes los que no devuelven el cacharro.

Con un gaseoducto nuevo que han dicho públicamente que no les apetece abrir por problemas políticos.. y ¿la culpa es del otro para la gente?

Hay que darse cuenta lo imbéciles que somos como sociedad.


----------



## lapetus (16 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que el grueso de la fuerzas de federación rusa se esta acumulando para atacar Nikolaiev según este Odyseer.



Odessa no se tomará. Costaría mucho y las repercusiones internacionales serían importantes.
Y por enésima vez, ha dicho Putin que las operaciones se limitarían al Donbass.
Los de Transnistria es otro contingente de tropas distinto con otra misión y que a pesar de los temores de Ucrania no va a participar.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Of topic, una mentira repetida mil veces no la hace verdad
> 
> Texto original
> Heuscara ialgui adi cãpora.
> ...



Lo que diga un nacionalista y afiliado al PNV no cambia la realidad, por muchos cuentos que contéis a vuestro electorado que cada día es más menguante.


----------



## ryder87 (16 Jun 2022)

Se le fue la cara de malo al oriental..


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Chillar y chillar nada más, para eso sirve la mujer de hoy en día.
> 
> Y al que no le guste mis palabras ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, al foro no vengo a decir palabras bonitas, sino realidades, claras y concisas.



 *Generalizar es erróneo*
Lo que has dicho es falso, y lo sabes 
Firmado: 
Una que no chilla


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> El careto final de estos mercenarios es un poema, no tiene precio.



Te los puedes encontrar en cualquier esquina:


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

Creo que no reconocen las republicas populares escindidas del invento ucraniano

*EEUU insta a Rusia a tratar como prisioneros de guerra a todos los capturados*
_Estados Unidos instó este jueves a *Rusia* a tratar como prisioneros de guerra y respetar los derechos de todos los combatientes que estén bajo su custodia, después de que los separatistas prorrusos condenaran a muerte a dos británicos que luchaban con el Ejército de *Ucrania*.

En rueda de prensa, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EEUU, Ned Price, defendió que la convención de Ginebra sobre conflictos armados debe aplicarse tanto en el caso de soldados ucranianos como de combatientes extranjeros que se alistaron voluntariamente.

"Deben respetarse los derechos fundamentales, incluido un trato humanitario y un juicio justo, de cualquier persona capturada por *Rusia* durante la guerra", expresó Price._


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ...
> 
> _"Deben respetarse los derechos fundamentales, incluido un trato humanitario y un juicio justo, de cualquier persona capturada por *Rusia* durante la guerra", expresó Price._




derechos fundamentales? what? la de los soldados rusos asesinados e indefensos cuando se entregaron a los orkonazis? la de la poblacion del dombass que hasta hoy siguen tirando misilazos contra ellos? lo de matar a su propia gente por pedir ayuda a los rusos (ejemplo Bucha), violar ninos y mujeres? Ah no eso no...mis nazis son mis nines. 
Lo que hay que leer del yankie imbécil.....


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, el puti sigue con los pantalones bajos por lo de Suecia y Finlandia?

A 

J 

E 

D 

R 

E 

Z


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> LA UNICA DUDA QUE NOS QUEDA ES SI PUTIN SE HA SALIDO DEL PLAN.



No jodamos.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (16 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Al menos si te tiran una piedra a la cabeza estás protegido
> 
> Comprar por Aliexpress es lo que tiene.



Los cascos de combate nunca han sido balísticos .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> derechos fundamentales? what? la de los soldados rusos asesinados e indefensos cuando se entregaron a los orkonazis? la de la poblacion del dombass que hasta hoy siguen tirando misilazos contra ellos? lo de matar a su propia gente por pedir ayuda a los rusos (ejemplo Bucha), violar ninos y mujeres? Ah no eso no...mis nazis son mis nines.
> Lo que hay que leer del yankie imbécil.....



Pues sí, hay q respetar sus derechos. Es la única forma de los rusos de no ser igual q su enemigo.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jun 2022)

Este finde


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> [QUOTE="Leon S. Kennedy, post: 41115484, member: 28938"



Vale, troleando y con el acceso al perfil capado, otro troll pal ignore.
[/QUOTE]
@piru se lo comentaba ayer a CEMENTITOS esa cuenta que citas es otra del propagandista 24h de Retrasovski


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues sí, hay q respetar sus derechos. Es la única forma de los rusos de no ser igual q su enemigo.



Los mercenarios tienen pocos derechos..... Pero no me cabe duda de que seran respetados


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante escena cinematográfica donde mamaruskia ofrenda a los patriotas no uno sino dos helicópteros. No se lo pierdan:


----------



## crocodile (16 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Odessa no se tomará. Costaría mucho y las repercusiones internacionales serían importantes.
> Y por enésima vez, ha dicho Putin que las operaciones se limitarían al Donbass.
> Los de Transnistria es otro contingente de tropas distinto con otra misión y que a pesar de los temores de Ucrania no va a participar.



No se van a limitar al Donbas, de hecho ya Kherson está preparando su referéndum de adhesión a Rusia y en Zaporozhye igual, irán a por Kharkov y Odessa como ya ha advertido el jefe de la R.P.D.
Si el payaso hubiera querido negociar solo hubiera perdido Donbas, ahora perderá mucho más .


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues sí, hay q respetar sus derechos. Es la única forma de los rusos de no ser igual q su enemigo.



No serán iguales, pero serán implacables y duros a nivel de Justicia contra estos hijoslagranputa que se comportan como salvajes y terroristas. No lo devolverán a sus putas familias, ya lo advirtió Lavrov y el Ministro de Defensa, los mercenarios no tienen dla consideracion de prisioneros de guerra, seran juzgados fuera de la convencion de Ginebra y bajo las leyes rusas. Y luego verán si los condenan a muerte o se quedan en una celdita para toda su vida.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

*Mercenarios usanos, no parecen muy aguerridos, parecen homeless californianos, llenos de suciedad y zurraspas !!!. *


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Jun 2022)

España enviara a Ucrania la totalidad de sus sistemas de artillería autopropulsada modernos montados sobre camión así como la totalidad de su artillería de cohetes... Usease NADA.
Alemania no deja enviar los Leopard 2A4 así que tampoco.
Peso total del envío 0kg.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Creo que no reconocen las republicas populares escindidas del invento ucraniano
> 
> *EEUU insta a Rusia a tratar como prisioneros de guerra a todos los capturados*
> _Estados Unidos instó este jueves a *Rusia* a tratar como prisioneros de guerra y respetar los derechos de todos los combatientes que estén bajo su custodia, después de que los separatistas prorrusos condenaran a muerte a dos británicos que luchaban con el Ejército de *Ucrania*.
> ...



"al ser anglos sí son humanos, a diferencia de los extranjeros, que son todos aliens." Dijo un poco alejada del micro mientras se recolocaba la máscara de piel sobre las escamas.


----------



## Bimbo (16 Jun 2022)

En 4 milenio el gordo de las harinas


----------



## Disidentpeasant (16 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Odessa no se tomará. Costaría mucho y las repercusiones internacionales serían importantes.
> Y por enésima vez, ha dicho Putin que las operaciones se limitarían al Donbass.
> Los de Transnistria es otro contingente de tropas distinto con otra misión y que a pesar de los temores de Ucrania no va a participar.



Putin no ha podido decir eso, porque ya están liberando otras zonas. Y Odessa es Rusa de toda la vida, fundada por Rusos, salvo el tiempo que ha estado en ese invento llamado Ucrania.
Irán a liberar Odesa. Aunque cueste años.


----------



## NPI (16 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Gobierno alemán pide ahorrar energía ante un posible corte total del gas ruso: "Cada kilovatio cuenta"*
> 
> Dice que la economía debe mantenerse "dentro de sus posibilidades"
> 16/06/2022 - 19:41
> ...



El gobierno progresita, verde, feminista e inclusivo alemán, ha dado la siguiente orden, todo anciano debe de irse a pasar el otoño-invierno 2022 a España, lugares recomendables (islas Baleares e islas Canarias), la medida se basa en que hay que ahorrar gas.
La medida es de hace dos/tres semanas.


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Odessa no se tomará. Costaría mucho y las repercusiones internacionales serían importantes.
> Y por enésima vez, ha dicho Putin que las operaciones se limitarían al Donbass.
> Los de Transnistria es otro contingente de tropas distinto con otra misión y que a pesar de los temores de Ucrania no va a participar.



Tendríamos conflicto en una década, la misma piedra. Posiblemente será lo que dices, pasteleos, pero sinceramente espero que Odessa sea resarcida. Total, lo que debe quedar del ejército ucraniano profesional y la moral de las levas, ya debe estar por los suelos. Lo que quede de Ucrania no debe tener capacidad de respuesta en manos de los que están.


----------



## NPI (17 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> *Generalizar es erróneo*
> Lo que has dicho es falso, y lo sabes
> Firmado:
> Una que no chilla



Te repito lo mismo que al otro usuario


> No te gusta, pues ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, usar el botón de IGNORAR que para eso está.


----------



## lapetus (17 Jun 2022)

No, se pactarán garantías de que Rusia no la invadirá más con terceros países actuando de garantes con tropas en Ucrania.
Será a todos los efectos un pacto de defensa de Ucrania equivalente a lo que tiene la OTAN para sus miembros, pero con sólo uno o dos países de por medio.
A cambio Ucrania reconoce Crimea y el Donbass y da garantías de que no se pondrán en su territorio ciertas armas ofensivas con capacidad de atacar Rusia.
El resto de lo que se ha cogido Rusia "de más" lo soltará voluntariamente y se hará el teatrillo de que UCrania lo ha recuperado.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No serán iguales, pero serán implacables y duros a nivel de Justicia contra estos hijoslagranputa que se comportan como salvajes y terroristas. No lo devolverán a sus putas familias, ya lo advirtió Lavrov y el Ministro de Defensa, los mercenarios no tienen dla consideracion de prisioneros de guerra, seran juzgados fuera de la convencion de Ginebra y bajo las leyes rusas. Y luego verán si los condenan a muerte o se quedan en una celdita para toda su vida.



Por supuesto, juzgarlos y condenarlos . Y que cumplan su condena aunque sea la capital. Pero no torturarlos ni asesinarlos sin sentencia


----------



## lapetus (17 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Putin no ha podido decir eso



¿Pero tu lees las noticias? Eso lo dijo cuando se retiró de Kiev









Russia states more limited war goal to 'liberate' Donbass


In a scaled-back formulation of its war goals, Russia said on Friday that the first phase of its military operation was mostly complete and it would focus on completely "liberating" Ukraine's breakaway eastern Donbass region.




www.reuters.com







> LONDON, March 25 (Reuters) - In a scaled-back formulation of its war goals, Russia said on Friday that the first phase of its military operation was mostly complete *and it would focus on completely "liberating" Ukraine's breakaway eastern Donbass region.*


----------



## ccartech (17 Jun 2022)

Durante el día ciento trece de combates #RussianArmy logró detener #Ukrainian la infiltración al oeste de la ciudad #Izium y obligó a sus soldados a retirarse nuevamente hacia la orilla occidental del río Donets. Mapa: [ https://google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=49.235661448910825%2C37.01474044261726&z=12… ]


----------



## lapetus (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> irán a por Kharkov y Odessa



Rusia no tiene ejército ahora mismo como para meterle mano a Jarkov. Si les costó un huevo Mariupol imagínate la segunda ciudad del país.

Odessa no se va a tocar porque es el puerto mercante de lo que quede de Ucrania, y es una sobrada tremenda de cara a negociaciones dejarles sin puerto. Aparte está muy lejos de las lineas de abastecimiento de Rusia y muy cerca de las de la OTAN. No conviene meterse ahí. (Ni es necesario, se puede bloquear por mar mientras dure la guerra el reparto).


----------



## la mano negra (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y cuando la trituradora rusa haya cumplido su misión el frente se derrumbará.... Hacia Odessa....



Las pérdidas ucranianas tienen pinta de ser masivas . Están triturando al Ejército Ucraniano. Esto no lo puede soportar durante mucho tiempo un ejército. Yo creo que en cuanto hayan demolido al Ejército Ucraniano, los rusos tiran para Odessa cagando leches. Y los ucranianos se van a derrumbar de forma repentina y traumática.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> España enviara a Ucrania la totalidad de sus sistemas de artillería autopropulsada modernos montados sobre camión así como la totalidad de su artillería de cohetes... Usease NADA.
> Alemania no deja enviar los Leopard 2A4 así que tampoco.
> Peso total del envío 0kg.



Las declaraciones del cuarteto del tren huelen a chamusquina.
"Estaremos con vosotros hasta la victoria final"... Mister X les dijo lo mismo a los saharauis en Tinduf en 1976.


----------



## lapetus (17 Jun 2022)

Eso que he dicho y que sorprende tanto estuvo a punto de cuajar en las negociaciones de Estambul. Se enfrió porque USA y UK presionaron a Zelenski, y por el pepinazo del Moskva (pero bueno, Rusia se tragó el sapo). Pero este es en lineas generales el pacto que se hará.
Échale una captura de pantalla a mi post porque se hará realidad en cuanto Rusia complete la ocupación del Donbass.

Lo de la población, pues como en todas las zonas repartidas, habrá autobuses de evacuación para uno y otro lado.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> España es un pais plurinacional. Lo dice la Constitución.
> A cagar.
> 
> La realidad historica es que españa es un estado plurietnico



Pluripollas....


----------



## McRotor (17 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parte de la entrevista de Lavrov, subtitulada al inglés




jojojo!

Cuando el diplomatico ya se la bufa todo en sus palabras es que los dimitrys van a fuego y calzon quitao contra occidente y su puta mierda de agenda NWO.

Basta ver el pedazo manspreading que le esta mostrando al eunuco perfido que cruza piernas en un angulo imposible para el riego sanguineo...

Me imagino a Lavrov pensando la manta de ostias que le meteria al periolista.

Ademas me encanta como los rusos les obligan a dirigirse a ellos en Ruso jajaja Grandes!

Puta envidia tete!


----------



## lapetus (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las declaraciones del cuarteto del tren huelen a chamusquina.
> "Estaremos con vosotros hasta la victoria final"... Mister X les dijo lo mismo a los saharauis en Tinduf en 1976.



Lo que le han dicho es: "Mira Volodimir, cada día que pasa estamos perdiendo pasta. Nosotros te metemos en la UE pero tu tienes que pactar ya. Ni armas ni poyas, y al anglo ni caso".


----------



## ccartech (17 Jun 2022)

Llegada a una reserva de municiones #Russian en la región #Khurstalnyi , #Luhansk , hoy temprano. A partir de este momento, todavía está explotando. Gloria a #Ukraine


----------



## ccartech (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (17 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Pero tu lees las noticias? Eso lo dijo cuando se retiró de Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo sin ver donde Putin dijo que sólo se iba a limitar al Donbas.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Pero tu lees las noticias? Eso lo dijo cuando se retiró de Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que parece que no las lee eres tú 



> Russia said on Friday that *the first phase of its military operation* was mostly complete and it would focus on completely "liberating" Ukraine's breakaway eastern Donbass region.



Liberar Donbass es la primera fase, lo que significa que como mínimo hay una segunda fase, dónde podría estar incluido poner a Xelenski en un cepo en la plaza mayor de Kiev.


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Te repito lo mismo que al otro usuario




Eso no depende de ti


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las declaraciones del cuarteto del tren huelen a chamusquina.
> "Estaremos con vosotros hasta la victoria final"... Mister X les dijo lo mismo a los saharauis en Tinduf en 1976.



Suena a para qué vamos a discutir si te voy a apuñalar por la espalda.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Putin no ha podido decir eso, porque ya están liberando otras zonas. Y Odessa es Rusa de toda la vida, fundada por Rusos, salvo el tiempo que ha estado en ese invento llamado Ucrania.
> Irán a liberar Odesa. Aunque cueste años.



Realmente fue un español por orden de Catalina...









José de Ribas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





A ver si ahora va a resultar que Odessa ez hezpañola y nos metemos en un lio....


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las declaraciones del cuarteto del tren huelen a chamusquina.
> "Estaremos con vosotros hasta la victoria final"... Mister X les dijo lo mismo a los saharauis en Tinduf en 1976.



Stalin desde luego no es santo de mi devoción pero si hubiera estado en el lugar de Teatrensky sin duda lo primero que le habría preguntado al cuarteto de cuerda es: ¿cuántas divisiones tiene la UE? 


Y la guerra no se va acabar hasta que Rusia tenga garantías de que el o los gobiernos que queden en el actual territorio de Ucrania sean neutrales, y esas garantías no se las puede dar el régimen actual...ni Macron, tampoco Rusia se ha embarcado en una guerra como ésta para quedarse con dos provincias, ni para que la OTAN les meta misiles en Dnepropetrovsk en lugar de Donetsk....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

_worse than you think._







WWZ t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5136 Patrick Henry , Jun 16 at 22:58









Zelensky looks far from enthusiastic as Macron offers hug in Kyiv


Zelensky looked as though he'd rather be in the trenches of Severodonetsk when Macron, dressed in his trademark navy suit, wrapped a crisply-laundered sleeve around his torso




www.dailymail.co.uk





_______________________________________________________________________________________________

* Zelensky looks far from enthusiastic as Macron offers hug in Kyiv *
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*SOCORRO PUTIN *
ПОМОГАТЬ PUTIN!
POMOGAT PUTIN !
DATE PRISA POR DIOS









European leaders promise Ukraine weapons, EU path


The leaders of four European nations promised more weapons and a path to European Union membership after meeting with Ukrainian leaders in Kyiv Thursday.




nypost.com



















European leaders promise Ukraine weapons, EU path


The leaders of four European nations promised more weapons and a path to European Union membership after meeting with Ukrainian leaders in Kyiv Thursday.




nypost.com





*QUEEEEE GUAPO ES POR DIOS AAINNNS ... Y QUE GUAPO ESTA DE MILITAR *______________________________________






La cosa en UCRAÑA esta mucho peor de lo que te imaginabas : Macron y Zelensky se encuentran .... foto... MACRON sabeis que es cariñoson


worse than you think. WWZ t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5136 Patrick Henry , Jun 16 at 22:58 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10924389/French-DISS-Zelensky-looks-far-enthusiastic-Macron-awkwardly-tries-hug-Kyiv.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jun 2022)

Eso ya lo sabe todo el mundo, es como el que no tiene trabajo pero fuma malboro, está jodido y sólo lo empeora porque lo vale.

Esta guerra no nos la podemos permitir, y menos Europa.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## vermer (17 Jun 2022)

Es peor que eso.
No se trata de los pobres ucranianos. Se trata de USA y su plan de hacerse con los recursos rusos al precio que sea (pero poniendo los muertos Europa....entre otros, y cuantos más mejor. No por maldad, que también, sino por una mezcla de supervivencia y depredación)
Sin tener la menor idea de geopolítica, intuyo que Rusia debe hacerse con el control total de Ucrania (partida en dos o no, es igual)

En el canal de youtube "dragón oro plata" hay un último vídeo magistral sobre el petróleo, que considero IMPRESCINDIBLE. Ahí empieza a encajar todo perfectamente CON DATOS.


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En qué mundo "expansión", o mejor dicho, unión de estados, se supone que libres, es una agresión? Es muy significativo viajar por "países del este" y que en TODOS haya algo de animadversión debido al pasado...jodido pasado...



¿Hubo un pacto (escrito o no) para no expandirse al este sí o no?



alfonbass dijo:


> La cuestión es que tu te has creído que todo esto es por "el Dombass"...y con cada ciudad a la que le ponen la bandera rusa...se demuestra que no es así, como llevaban tiempo avisando, y nosotros no les creíamos..yo incluido...
> No, Ucrania es Ucrania, en el sentido de que solo un tio que vive en Ucrania, es el que tiene derecho a decidir qué es y a convivir como tal, es como si Francia, por "reclamaciones históricas" decidiese que Cataluña se tiene que independizar o que España decidiese el futuro de Argentina...en fin, un sinsentido. La historia es eso, historia, no actualidad.



Ya empezamos con las falacias, qué sabrás tú lo que yo me había creído o no. Lo que dijo Putin en sus sucesivos discursos estaba bastante claro, sólo había que prestarle atención. Y ahí están para verlos cuando se quiera. Todo esto no es SÓLO por el Dombass, lo dejó bien clarito. Y ya fue avisando mucho tiempo atrás. Se lo tomaron a cachondeo, pues ahora que no se lleven las manos a la cabeza.



alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no niego que se estén cometiendo estupideces, muchas de ellas entorpeciendo la vida y el funcionamiento, de hecho, el resultado de ello lo tenemos aquí a la esquina...es el problema de inculcar desde hace años una ideología socialista en este país...el resultado ya es conocido, algo malo.
> Ahora bien, yo no quiero vivir tampoco en un régimen donde manda un solo tio desde hace más de 20 años, donde los enemigos del poder son asesinados o metidos en la carcel sin más, puedo escoger no querer eso? bueno, no pido permiso, no quiero y punto.
> Aquí, es posible un foro donde nos metamos con Pedro Sánchez, con esa actitud, está claro lo que se haría en ese universo "de paz rusa" que os habéis montado algunos, de hecho, respeto mucho más a cualquier ruso que, aunque esté equivocado, cree en su país y en nque están haciendo las cosas bien que a un españolito que, como le joden las cosas y no es lo suficiente como para enfrentarse a lo que viene, le es mucho más cómodo meterse en internet a gritar a favor de Putin y "de los progres" cuando, en realidad, es el mismo tipo de asqueroso colectivista, amparándose en un concepto tan arcaico y molesto como es el de "nación".



Y dale con lo que quieras o no. Eso no importa una mierda en nuestra "democracia". Tú eres "libre" de hacer hasta donde "alguien" ha decidido que puedes. Prueba de pasarte de la raya y verás lo democráticamente bien que lo pasas. Sí, puedes cagarte en Falconeti, pero prueba a simplemente criticar o poner en duda alguno los mantras sacrosantos "modernos" o meterte con alguna "minoría oprimida". Verás qué divertido. Y depende con que tema te metas, como este sea delicado, *te suicidas*. En sentido figurado o literalmente. La mayoría de población occidental actualmente está en un cárcel más siniestra que si fuera física. *Y aplaudiendo con las orejas*.



alfonbass dijo:


> Pues ese "tuercebotas" es un tío con las suficientes pelotas para llevar a un país de cabras, literalmente, a ser uno de los países más libres del planeta, ojalá el futuro de España fuera Georgia, ojalá....



Sí, seguro que sí. Los puñeteros anglos no tuvieron nada que ver en su arranque de "valentía".

¿Ponemos los vídeos donde se comía la corbata en directo o cuando se tira al suelo al pasar un caza (o helicóptero, no recuerdo exactamente qué era) y nos echamos unas risas?


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Las pérdidas ucranianas tienen pinta de ser masivas . Están triturando al Ejército Ucraniano. Esto no lo puede soportar durante mucho tiempo un ejército. Yo creo que en cuanto hayan demolido al Ejército Ucraniano, los rusos tiran para Odessa cagando leches. Y los ucranianos se van a derrumbar de forma repentina y traumática.



No paran de entrenar batallones y enviarlos al frente, dispara y corre, para combatir a la defensiva en ciudades y pueblos, escudandose en civiles, sirven perfectamente esas tropas bisoñas, lo ideal seria que el ejercito ukro se derrumbase, pero de momento esta combatiendo ferozmente...  

PD- Los ucranianos que se intentan pasar son ejecutados-asesinados por comisarios politicos ultranacionalistas.


----------



## Decimus (17 Jun 2022)

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de torturas, violaciones y malos tratos a los prisioneros de guerra


La comisionada de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento ucraniano, Liudmyla Denisova, acusó este sábado a Rusia de violar la Convención de Ginebra sobre el trato a los prisioneros de guerra. <a...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Hubo un pacto (escrito o no) para no expandirse al este sí o no?



Es indiferente, si hay un pacto entre dos para que tu no comas o te vistas de una manera, supongo que gracia no te hará



Bishop dijo:


> Ya empezamos con las falacias, qué sabrás tú lo que yo me había creído o no. Lo que dijo Putin en sus sucesivos discursos estaba bastante claro, sólo había que prestarle atención. Y ahí están para verlos cuando se quiera. Todo esto no es SÓLO por el Dombass, lo dejó bien clarito. Y ya fue avisando mucho tiempo atrás. Se lo tomaron a cachondeo, pues ahora que no se lleven las manos a la cabeza.



No, dije que fui yo quien no lo creí, quizá porque pensaba que meterse en guerras imperialistas y de conquista o "reconquista", que para el caso es lo mismo eran cosas del pasado, me equivoqué



Bishop dijo:


> Y dale con lo que quieras o no. Eso no importa una mierda en nuestra "democracia". Tú eres "libre" de hacer hasta donde "alguien" ha decidido que puedes. Prueba de pasarte de la raya y verás lo democráticamente bien que lo pasas. Sí, puedes cagarte en Falconeti, pero prueba a simplemente criticar o poner en duda alguno los mantras sacrosantos "modernos" o meterte con alguna "minoría oprimida". Verás qué divertido. Y depende con que tema te metas, como este sea delicado, *te suicidas*. En sentido figurado o literalmente. La mayoría de población occidental actualmente está en un cárcel más siniestra que si fuera física. *Y aplaudiendo con las orejas*.



No comprendes nada, no se trata de lo que a ti te parezca importante, se trata de que, un grupo de personas, siempre va a reaccionar de una manera individual. A mi realmente me da igual lo que haya detrás, mientras yo tenga la sensación de que controlo mis opiniones...eso no ocurre en Rusia, por desgracia para muchos, a mi, al menos, me gustaría ver ese país libre, no con gente "cagada" de decir lo que piensan y que al final te lo digan a regañadientes.
Te dije ya que no creo que vivamos "en occidente" en un paraíso, pero no por eso voy a desear otra "dictadura", pero con lo que me guste, no tiene ni coherencia ni sentido


Sí, seguro que sí. Los puñeteros anglos no tuvieron nada que ver en su arranque de "valentía".

¿Ponemos los vídeos donde se comía la corbata en directo o cuando se tira al suelo al pasar un caza (o helicóptero, no recuerdo exactamente qué era) y nos echamos unas risas?
[/QUOTE]

Es completamente irrelevante, Georgia podría ser hoy en día, perfectamente, un país del tercer mundo. Sin embargo, es un lugar más que aceptable para vivir y para que no te crujan a impuestos, por ejemplo. Lo bueno es que existe margen de mejora, algo que no ocurre aquí.

Es que, no sé, yo me pregunto qué modelo pondríais para España u "occidente"...hacer todo lo que diga Rusia? o Putin? poner democracias similares? a base de veneno a los "incómodos"? qué, cuál es el modelo? me gustaría que alguien que apoya todo esto me contara la razón de verdad...una anexión a Rusia?

Podemos criticar todo lo que quieras a USA y su liderazgo mundial, pero...si vamos a buscar otro "orden", yo no quiero experimentos, a los americanos les conozco, no quiero un mundo donde sea China la que decida, porque si eso ocurre lo vamos a pasar muuuuy mal. No, Rusia no tiene esa capacidad, lo siento mucho


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches con las palabras de Lavrov, "Sea cual sea, siendo honesto, el punto de vista del Oeste es irrelevante"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

*DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS ! **Biden** se compra < NSO > *

*la empresa que tiene todas las NUDE PICS BEGORRABO69.mov de Antonio

VAIS A REMAR DURISIMO PARA USA *

**





Economía: - ¡ DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS ! Biden se compra < NSO > la empresa que tiene todas las NUDE PICS BEGORRABO69.mov de Antonio


PARECE QUE ES UN CAPRICHO ESPECIAL DE HUNTER BIDEN EL HIJO DEL JEFE QUE LAS QUERIA EL CHAVAL LOS GIBABYTES DEL TELEFONO DE ANTONIO QUE LE GUSTAN ESTAS COSA “Unsurprisingly, I have not gotten a satisfactory response from these agencies.”...




www.burbuja.info







​


----------



## troperker (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las estimaciones más optimistas para Rusia (las del banco central ruso) sitúan una caída del PIB Ruso en torno al 10%. Algo ni cercano a lo que se espera en el próximo ejercicio de la UE.Además han dado la excusa perfecta para aumentar el gasto militar en occidente, han conseguido expandir la OTAN a países como Suecia o Finlandia y han quemado una grandísima parte de su ejército. Tienen la mayoría de sus fondos en otros países congelados y han resentido sus relaciones con todo occidente hasta unos límites no vistos desde el telón de acero.
> Y vamos a obviar todo el material bélico y el coste humano que está suponiendo para ellos esta "operación militar especial" que recordemos que es un país con un PIB ridículo.
> 
> 
> Si a eso lo llama ganar... no se yo...



estas obteniendo informacion de los centros de propaganda del kremlin
como es posible que digas que segun las estimaciones optimistas
toda la propaganda de los orcos no deberias de hacer caso

tu solo debes de hacer caso a todas las informaciones que te otorgen el mundo libre democratico
que te proporcionan todos los datos e informaciones precisas sin mentir otorgados por los mas renombrados especialistas del mundo libre democratico occidental
donde la poblacion no tiene la capacidad de usar sus neuronas para analizar porque ya todo esta analizado esquematizado facimente y como es el mundo libre no exisitran datos errados ni mentiras


segun todos los analistas del mundo libre democratico
la economia rusia se va a hundir
rusia no sera capaz de producir nada es solo una gasolinera
rusia no produce nada se moriran de hambre
nadie en el mundo libre necesita a rusia

y como han dicho esos analistas democraticos
rusia se hundira su moneda perdera valor no seran capaz de comprar un pan
y perdera mas del 50% de su pbi debido que ano producen absolutamente nada necesario para el mundo

deja de creer en la prensa de los orcos o datos proporcionados de orquilandia

agarras un papel y lapiz y tu mismo sacas tu analizis y veras como los orcos mienten constantemente y la verdadera informacion es del mundo libre

o este que estas pasandote del lado del eje del mal y estas pensando en creer a los orcos

toda esta gente que ves en el sgte video

morian de hambre estaran desnudo no tendran dinero para alimentarse
ahora solo les queda apenas salir a caminar a las calle no pueden ya ni comprar bebidas
recuerda que ganan dinero y no puden importar nada
y como no producen no tendran nada


espero que ya estes viendoque dice lo que pasara con el pbi de los rocos en el 2023

por favor rejo no te pases del lado de los orcos


----------



## quinciri (17 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Sigo sin ver donde Putin dijo que sólo se iba a limitar al Donbas.



Y además los rusos han repetido que la operación se llevaría a cabo hasta el final.
Y el que quiera entender .... 
Y el que no, que se monte peliculas y fantasias como el Lapetus.


----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Stalin desde luego no es santo de mi devoción pero si hubiera estado en el lugar de Teatrensky sin duda lo primero que le habría preguntado al cuarteto de cuerda es: ¿cuántas divisiones tiene la UE?
> 
> 
> Y la guerra no se va acabar hasta que Rusia tenga garantías de que el o los gobiernos que queden en el actual territorio de Ucrania sean neutrales, y esas garantías no se las puede dar el régimen actual...ni Macron, tampoco Rusia se ha embarcado en una guerra como ésta para quedarse con dos provincias, ni para que la OTAN les meta misiles en Dnepropetrovsk en lugar de Donetsk....



Retirada de la OTAN a la línea de 1991, eso si no exige su disolución...


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *El euromaidan no ocurrio el 21 de febrero . Las protestas comenzaron en el 21 de Noviembre de 2013 .*



A ver macho. Ya sé cuándo empezó el Euromaidan. Tu me estabas hablando de que si las fuerzas especiales podían haber abortado un golpe de estado durante las protestas, cuando todavía no estaba del todo claro que se fuera a producir... Cómo si pudieran entrar en plan Rambo sin la autorización de Yanukovich (que, de títere, nanay), con una población hostil y sin la aquiescencia de un ejército e inteligencia ucranianos que no tenían bajo control (como se vio). Como si una operación así no tuviera un coste de imagen importante, no sólo en Europa (y eso a Putin le importaba mucho por entonces, ahora ya no, claro) sino también en Rusia.

Te he hablado del día 21 de febrero porque es ahí cuando se produce el acuerdo de Yanukovich con la oposición. Es ahí donde aparentemente todo se encauza sin llegar a una solución traumática, que es lo que querían tanto Putin como Yanukovich. El golpe de estado en si se produce en 24/48 h., EEUU tenía todo atado y movió los resortes necesarios en el estado ucraniano (especialmente ejército, policía y servicios de inteligencia que deberían haber neutralizado a las hordas del Sector Derecho y demás grupos ultra maidaneros) para ejecutarlo

¿Envió fuerzas especiales Putin a hacer el Rambo durante las protestas de Bielorrusia? No hizo falta


clapham5 dijo:


> *La causa de las protestas fue la negativa de Alemania ha darle a Ucrania una compensacion por las perdidas que la Asociacion estrategica con la UE ibaa provocar en la economia de Ucrania dependiente de Rusia . La UE ofrecio 600 miseros millones de EUROS
> Yanukovich volvio de la cumbre en Lituania molesto y rompio el pacto . Los europeistas salieron a las calles
> Jodorkovsky se pudria en una carcel rusa de Siberia y le iban a echar 10 anos mas . De pronto , lo liberan y se va a Berlin*



La liberación de Jodorkovsky en todo esto no pinta absolutamente nada ¿Un anzuelo que debía morder Merkel? Quienes atizan el Maidan son los medios y activistas financiados por Soros, Alemania no monta estas cosas. Estableces relaciones causales de lo más bizarras



clapham5 dijo:


> *Durante TRES meses hubo protestas . Rusia no actuo . Ni Yanukovich tampoco . Por que ?*



Ah, que Yanukovich no actuó ¿No actuaron los Berkut? ¿Sabes lo que eran los titushki? ¿A qué le llamas "actuar"? ¿A enviar al ejército? ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar en que no quisiera dar ese paso para evitar una más que posible guerra civil o tuviera poca confianza en su apoyo (de hecho el ejército estuvo extrañamente pasivo antes y después del golpe)?

Rusia no intervino como propones (a lo grande) por lo que ya te he dicho. Y es que sobrestimas lo que podían hacer las fuerzas especiales rusas en un contexto como aquel

Tampoco intervino con fuerzas especiales a lo Rambo en Bielorrusia en 2020-2021. El apoyo Rusia lo presta a otros niveles


clapham5 dijo:


> *En Febrero ocurre el golpe de Estado . Y dices que Rusia no lo sabia ?*



Sí, Rusia tenía conocimiento de las intenciones de EEUU: la filtración de la conversación de Nuland dos semanas antes del golpe deja claro que quieren forzar un cambio de régimen

El caso es que los rusos pudieron pensar perfectamente que la revolución de colores había acabado el 21 de febrero con el pacto de Yanukovich (que tenía cero posibilidades de ser reelegido) con la oposición, donde cede a sus reivindicaciones principales y anticipa elecciones. Pudieron pensar que EEUU había logrado sus objetivos y todo se quedaría ahí. Les falló la información de inteligencia y luego todo sucedió muy rápido


clapham5 dijo:


> *Durante tres meses Yanukovich estuvo rogandole a Rusia que interviniera y Rusia no intervino .
> 
> Cuando Yanukovich se fue ( Batista style ) en 24 horas Rusia tomo Crimea . Si llega a saberlo la toma en 24 minutos *



De lo primero no hay una sola prueba. Lo segundo es falso, pasan 5 días hasta que actúan los hombrecillos verdes ¿Por qué inventas?


clapham5 dijo:


> *A EE UU no le importa testar las defensas convencionales de Rusia porque un ataque de EE UU a Rusia seria nuclear . Y Rusia no activara sus defensas nucleares en una guerra banana contra Ucrania*



Que no, joder. El ataque nuclear es sólo una de las posibilidades, la más improbable de todas por lo extremadamente difícil que resulta tener la seguridad de que la represalia no te enviará a la Edad de Piedra o te dejará muy mermado respecto a otras potencias

Yo no sé si lees lo que escribes ¿De verdad que a EEUU no le interesa testar las fuerzas convencionales rusas para conocer sus vulnerabilidades y trabajar para neutralizarlas en guerras proxies contra Rusia (como la de Ucrania) o contra los aliados a los que vende esas armas o da soporte (ej. Siria)?


clapham5 dijo:


> *MUY DIFICIL . tendrian que ser agentes etnicamente rusos para que puedan pasar como locales .
> Los extranjeros en zona de guerra son siempre considerados espias . La prueba es que no lo han hecho . Los espias israelies son casi todos arabes que hablan arabe nativo . un rubio akkenazi por las calles de Teheran , really ?*



Un ruso étnico no se diferencia exteriormente de un ucraniano en nada. Y el acento de un ucraniano rusoparlante del este puede pasar perfectamente por el de un ruso de provincia. Con una extensa frontera, un gobierno y una población rusófoba con muchos individuos predispuestos a colaborar jugándosela, buena inteligencia, apoyo tecnológico (satélites, aviones de reconocimiento para detectar brechas fronterizas) las posibilidades de hacer daño a Rusia se multiplican


clapham5 dijo:


> *Ya tienen los satelites*



¿Te has preguntado alguna vez porqué los países entierran minolles y minolles desde hace décadas en aviones espía de reconocimiento teniendo satélites? ¿Te has preguntado que coño hacen los RQ-4 estadounidenses dando vueltas por el Mar Negro y en las fronteras ucranianas?



clapham5 dijo:


> *En caso de ataque nuclear los misiles rusos volarian a traves del artico desde los silos en Siberia .
> La via mas corta entre Rusia y EE UU . Si EE UU quisiera interceptarlos tendria que instalar el escudo antimisiles en Canada .
> Ademas , Rusia posee submarinos y misiles crucero para los cuales el escudo antimisiles es mierda de gallina*



La posibilidad de un ataque nuclear exitoso a Rusia parece muy complicada, pero lo es porque los rusos se han puesto las pilas con su arsenal nuclear estratégico. Las principales amenazas son las otras que te he dicho


clapham5 dijo:


> *No es ridicula . Si un extraterrestre viera a un humano paseando su perro pensaria que el amo es el perro .
> El animal tira del humano que a su vez le recoge las cacas . Que gana EE UU defendiendo a Europa ?
> EE UU se gasta 600 mil millones de dolares en defender a Europa que tiene un ejercito de mierda . Gracias a la defensa de EE UU los europeos han podido invertir en economia productiva , en industria .
> Alemania no tiene armas nucleares porque no las necesita, para eso esta EEUU .
> ...



¿Sabes en que te pareces a @Teuro y @alfonbass? En que parece que no quieres ni ver el hecho incontrovertible, la realidad geopolítica obvia: que EEUU es el GRAN IMPERIO, el boss, el hegemon en solitario desde el final de la Guerra Fría que aspira al dominio total del planeta (por primera vez en la historia), el protagonista de los hechos de los que hablamos.

Y tu lo presentas como un actor secundario, mostrando a Alemania (una potencia económica pero un enano militar y débil geopolíticamente hablando) como principal.

¿De verdad pretendes ser tomado en serio cuando acentúas que el que se ha beneficiado del colapso de la URSS es Alemania, cuando la potencia que domina en solitario y a placer (bueno, no tanto desde hace un par de lustros) a partir de entonces es EEUU?

¿De verdad no entiendes lo absurdo que es presentar como una inteligente decisión estratégica lo que es una muestra de dependencia y por tanto pérdida de soberanía (me refiero a que Alemania no tenga armas nucleares y un ejército de mierda porque ya tiene la protección de papá EEUU)?

¿De verdad eres incapaz de ver que lo que pretendía EEUU forzando la guerra en Ucrania (aunque quizá niegues esto también) era cortar cortar de raíz toda posibilidad de unión estratégica entre Rusia y Alemania?

¿De verdad no ves que la OTAN es el instrumento geopolítico de EEUU? ¿Qué gana EEUU? Gana legitimidad en sus intervenciones militares (Yugoslavia, Libia). Gana pasta su complejo militar-industrial. Como boss de la OTAN, gana proyección militar en Europa (al igual que con sus bases en todo el planeta) lo que supone y capacidad de coacción e intimidación

¿De verdad crees que las constantes preocupaciones de Gorbachov o de Yeltsin acerca de la expansión de la OTAN eran falsas? ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que los estrategas geopolíticos y militares del Kremlin que les asesoraban entienden mejor que tú los riesgos inherentes a esa expansión?


----------



## quinciri (17 Jun 2022)

Vuelvo a postear video que ya han posteado más arriba, porque no tiene desperdicio...

Imagino que habrá subtitulos en español.


----------



## quinciri (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (17 Jun 2022)

Es increíble la cantidad de paletos que creen la propaganda rusa, un país tercermundista sobrevalorado y convertido en el hazme reír mundial de los ejércitos.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "Deben respetarse los derechos fundamentales, incluido un trato humanitario y un juicio justo, de cualquier persona capturada por *Rusia* durante la guerra", expresó Price.[/I]



Ésto lo dice un país que lleva 20 años reteniendo personas sin juicio en Guantanamo.





Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> A ver macho. Ya sé cuándo empezó el Euromaidan. Tu me estabas hablando de que si las fuerzas especiales podían haber abortado un golpe de estado durante las protestas, cuando todavía no estaba claro que se fuera a producir... Cómo si pudieran entrar en plan Rambo sin la autorización de Yanukovich (que, de títere, nanay), con una población hostil y sin la aquiescencia de un ejército e inteligencia ucranianos que no tenían bajo control (como se vio). Como si una operación así no tuviera un coste de imagen importante, no sólo en Europa (y eso a Putin le importaba mucho por entonces, ahora ya no, claro) sino también en Rusia.
> 
> *Por favor camarada , mas respeto esta Vd debatiendo con el clapham .
> El CBP ruso sabia que habria un golpe porque en Mayo de 2013 , cuando Ucrania y la UE firman el Acuerdo de Asociacion , Putin se da cuenta que yanopuede confiar en Yanukovich . Asi que planeo " quitarselo de encima " . Y como lo hizo ? Enganando a Alemania
> ...



*Gorbachov fue un traidor . Yeltzin fue un corrupto , pero al menos era un patriota . *
*Por eso Yeltzin puso a Putin en el cargo ( a dedo ) porque sabia que habia metido la pata y sabia que el Zar Vladimirovich I resolveria el entuerto*
*La invasion de Yugoslavia fue una humillacion que Yeltzin no perdono . *


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si esos tres muñecos están ahí es porque Putin lo permite.
> 
> Por cierto Macron se ha bajado del coche que parecía que se tiraba en paracaídas, debe ser un enano.




Un buen reportaje acerca de la reunión en Kiev...


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ésto lo dice un país que lleva 20 años reteniendo personas sin juicio en Guantanamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pluripollas....



Pero si lo dice tu puto estado.. .. Que me queje yo.. . Que quiero verlo arder.... Aun. Pero los que defendeis a este estado que sujeta vuestra entelequia de unico pueblo....


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Si tratas de entender las motivaciones de Rusia enfocando el problema desde el punto de vista de unos supuestos derechos históricos reclamados por los rusos vas mal desde el principio
> 
> "Ahora olviden la historia. La cuestión es la *seguridad*"
> 
> Y mira que lo han repetido veces. Sin embargo jamás les he escuchado reclamar unos supuestos derechos históricos como justificación para anexionarse territorios




*Y como suele suceder en este tipo de respuestas...* putin deja a los periodistas callados y con una cara de......


----------



## asakopako (17 Jun 2022)

Que alguien le dé una balasera al sucio guarro mexicano de mierda.


----------



## Expected (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches con las palabras de Lavrov, "Sea cual sea, siendo honesto, el punto de vista del Oeste es irrelevante"



Pero no hemos dicho que se pueden poner videos de Lavrov siempre que se pongan a continuación otros de su primogénita para uso y disfrute de los usuarios. !!


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (17 Jun 2022)

Spetsnaz GRU.

LA pregunta: al de la derecha, que le dan de comer? Saca una cabeza al resto.


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Tendríamos conflicto en una década, la misma piedra. Posiblemente será lo que dices, pasteleos, pero sinceramente espero que Odessa sea resarcida. Total, lo que debe quedar del ejército ucraniano profesional y la moral de las levas, ya debe estar por los suelos. Lo que quede de Ucrania no debe tener capacidad de respuesta en manos de los que están.




*Me parece que se tomara su tiempo* pero... rusia si va a ir por odessa... ya lo dijo putin en los primeros días de la _operación especial_...

_"los culpables del asesinato de la gente, en la Casa de los Sindicatos en Odesa van a ser juzgados..."_


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (17 Jun 2022)

Ahora acordémosnos del jolgorio en la TV española (creo que fue Triana el protagonista) y en el foro con el grito de "pero si es que los putos rusos no tienen ni botas militaaaaaaares"


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (17 Jun 2022)

La bandera de Alejandro 2 (negro, amarillo, blanco) me da mal rollo. Las banderas rusas suelen ser bastante creativas y bonitas, pero esa combinación de negro y amarillo...


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jun 2022)

Que hasta los chinos hablen de derechos humanos y nadie pueda contradecir les, es un cambio de paradigma

. Xi Jinping: "Occidente promueve por la fuerza su concepto de democracia y DD.HH. y lo usa para interferir en asuntos internos de otros países"


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches con las palabras de Lavrov, "Sea cual sea, siendo honesto, el punto de vista del Oeste es irrelevante"



MUY interesante ese video. Parece casi como si el derecho internacional fuera aplicable mas o menos según nos topemos contra o a favor de "occidente". Curiosa forma de aplicar el derecho. 

Lavrov caerá mejor o peor, pero es un tío que tiene ideas muy claras. Curiosamente, en lo básico, coincide bastante con el ministro de AAEE indio.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> La bandera de Alejandro 2 (negro, amarillo, blanco) me da mal rollo. Las banderas rusas suelen ser bastante creativas y bonitas, pero esa combinación de negro y amarillo...



Got mit uns en versión ruski


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches con las palabras de Lavrov, "Sea cual sea, siendo honesto, el punto de vista del Oeste es irrelevante"



Al román paladino, "me cago en el gaviotón y en la libertad del alfonbrasas"


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (17 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Got mit uns en versión ruski



No deja de darme mal rollo. El negro es las banderas no suele quedar bien, salvo en la bandera pirata. El negro en la de Estonia se suaviza bastante al hacer contraste con un azul medio, pero negro con amarillo... MUY mal rollo.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Realmente fue un español por orden de Catalina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Catalano-irlandés Nacido en Nápoles que era parte de la confederación catalano-aragonesa hasta poco antes de su nacimiento.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Se me ha cruzado una idea que seguramente no tiene ningún fundamento. La suelto de todos modos:
> 
> - Imaginemos que al menos Francia, Alemania, Italia y Rumanía quieren que la guerra de Ucrania acabe ya (Alemania tiene un auténtico problemón con el gas, es urgente para Alemania). Es decir, la UE entiende que se ha pegado un tiro en el pie y la guerra tiene que acabar.
> 
> ...



¡Ni de coña salvarle el culo a Zelensky! Si yo fuera Rusia pediría que me lo entregaran para juzgarlo en Moscú.


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Gorbachov fue un traidor . Yeltzin fue un corrupto , pero al menos era un patriota . *
> *Por eso Yeltzin puso a Putin en el cargo ( a dedo ) porque sabia que habia metido la pata y sabia que el Zar Vladimirovich I resolveria el entuerto*
> *La invasion de Yugoslavia fue una humillacion que Yeltzin no perdono . *



Corrupto y patriota son antonimos.

Yeltsin fue nefasto, mas o menos igual de nefasto para Rusia que propicio para USA.


----------



## millie34u (17 Jun 2022)

Los chicos de la media luna ss ukra, ¿tiro en la nuca?, no que luego huelen mal, mejor a pastar en no man's land sin armas, agua y comida


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Impresiona ver lo bien que han envejecido lo SU-25 ... Es que es un avión con no mucha más tecnología que una avioneta actual y sin embargo sigue siendo muy operativo.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *QUEEEEE GUAPO ES POR DIOS AAINNNS ... Y QUE GUAPO ESTA DE MILITAR *______________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos tres que esan ahí son los que cortan el bacalao en la UE ... Donde esta Antonio?? Y España que lugar tiene?? Si, el de los pedigüeños que viven gracias al resto, a esos no se les invita a las fiestas importantes salvo que sea para recoger la mesa.


----------



## eolico (17 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pues ya que lo mencionas, la Mir se pudo medio mantener gracias al dinero americano. Y la ISS es un esfuerzo multinacional, no se podría haber construido sin la financiación y los medios occidentales.
> 
> Los únicos que tienen poderío para construirse una estación espacial propia son los chinos.
> 
> Los rusos en temas del espacio son buenos, pero no tienen pasta. Roskosmos vivía mucho de la colaboración con la ESA. Ahora veremos a ver como malvive hasta que le quiten las sanciones.




No. Simplemente, no.

O acaso puede probar y demostrar esas afirmaciones?


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Catalano-irlandés Nacido en Nápoles que era parte de la confederación catalano-aragonesa hasta poco antes de su nacimiento.



Nunca hubo una confederación catalano-aragonesa como tu dices, aunque para los lufos con la barretina enroscadas seáis la luz que alumbra el mundo no sois nada de lo que os imagineis.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Jun 2022)

*‼Durante la conferencia de prensa de los líderes europeos, se escuchó un estruendo en el cielo sobre Kiev:*

aparecieron fotos con la reacción de Macron y Scholz.

t.me/RVvoenkor/16301


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

*Más barquitos de la armada de los orcos al fondo del mar:
Ukraine’s Navy reports hitting a vessel of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet that was transporting ammunition, weapons, and personnel to Snake Island.*


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Apoyo militar y diplomático


Como ya se había especulado desde días anteriores, el jueves por la mañana, los diferentes servicios de prensa de los gobiernos de Alemania, Francia e Italia anunciaron la llegada de sus jefes de E…




slavyangrad.es











Apoyo militar y diplomático


17/06/2022


Como ya se había especulado desde días anteriores, el jueves por la mañana, los diferentes servicios de prensa de los gobiernos de Alemania, Francia e Italia anunciaron la llegada de sus jefes de Estado o de Gobierno a Kiev. La visita más importante desde el inicio de la intervención rusa -en realidad, la visita diplomática de más alto nivel desde hace varios años- coincide con un momento en el que Ucrania está intentando explotar las bajas ucranianas y la superioridad militar rusa para obtener más asistencia militar y económica de sus socios. Tras las palabras de Zelensky o Arestovich, que habían cifrado las bajas diarias del Ejército Ucraniano entre 60 y 150 soldados fallecidos (a los que hay que sumar un número al menos cuatro veces superior de heridos), el último oficial ucraniano en alertar sobre el problema ha sido David Arajamia. El líder de la facción parlamentaria del partido del presidente, Servidor del Pueblo, y líder de la delegación ucraniana en las negociaciones con Rusia, cifró en una entrevista concedida al medio estadounidense _Axios_, entre 200 y 500 las bajas mortales que Ucrania sufre actualmente a diario solo en la batalla de Donbass.

El discurso oficial persiste en la idea de la superioridad de los soldados ucranianos en el frente y explota el alto número de bajas alegando que es solo la falta de artillería la que está causando el desequilibrio. De ahí que, para las autoridades ucranianas, la solución no sea la vuelta a las negociaciones sino un suministro de armas tan masivo que, según _The Guardian_, supondría la entrega de todo el arsenal estadounidense de howitzers. Agotadas las reservas de armamento soviético en el este de Europa y limitada la capacidad militar del oeste del continente, el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos son las esperanzas ucranianas a la hora de cumplir los deseos publicados esta semana por el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak.

Dispuesto a garantizar la continuidad de una guerra contra Rusia que le favorece militar y políticamente, Estados Unidos continúa prometiendo el envío de más armamento. Ayer mismo, Washington prometía enviar, entre otro equipamiento, 18 howitzers de 155mm, una cifra muy alejada de los mil solicitados por Podoliak en nombre del Estado ucraniano. Y según medios ucranianos, Estados Unidos aboga por utilizar la artillería occidental contra las ciudades rusas especialmente protegidas por la defensa antiaérea rusa. Washington no solo utiliza la guerra para estimular las ventas y la producción de su industria militar, sino que pretende usarla para probar en combate la eficiencia de sus armas contra el armamento ruso.

La llegada de Emmanuel Macron, Olaf Scholz y Mario Draghi a Kiev respondía a un doble objetivo político que va más allá de escenificar el apoyo de la Unión Europea a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia. Por objetivos de política interior como exterior, especialmente en el caso de Francia y Alemania, era precisa una imagen de unidad y de apoyo en busca de aplacar las críticas. La relativa moderación del canciller alemán y su intento de limitar el envío de armamento pesado para garantizar que la guerra no se extienda más allá de sus actuales fronteras han hecho del canciller alemán la víctima propiciatoria de los ataques de la prensa y de la diplomacia ucraniana, especialmente del fanático embajador ucraniano en Alemania Andriy Meljnik. Macron, por su parte, había sido criticado por el presidente ucraniano, no solo por haber continuado dialogando con Vladimir Putin, sino por sus recientes palabras sobre la necesidad de llegar a una negociación entre Rusia y Ucrania que daba a entender que Kiev habría de realizar concesiones territoriales.

Estrictamente dentro del guion establecido, los tres líderes europeos se manifestaron, al menos en público, según lo esperado: todos ellos reafirmaron su apoyo a Ucrania y, pese a mencionar la posibilidad de negociaciones con Rusia, lo hicieron dejando claro que sería Kiev quien decidiera el momento y la forma de dicho diálogo. En los mismos términos se manifestó también Estados Unidos, que afirmó ayer que no presionará en lo que respecta a concesiones territoriales. Sin embargo, al igual que los países europeos, también Estados Unidos mencionó que discute con Ucrania la posibilidad de reanudar algún tipo de negociación.

Más allá de las palabras públicas, gran parte de la especulación sobre el contenido de las negociaciones de ayer en Kiev se refiere precisamente al intento europeo de favorecer una negociación como forma de salida a un conflicto que está afectando ya a la economía de la Unión Europea y que puede hacerlo aún más en caso de alargarse o extenderse. “Cuando llegue el momento de acabar el conflicto, Ucrania debe determinar la forma de negociación. Ni Francia ni Alemania van a negociar por su cuenta con Rusia sobre Ucrania”, afirmó Macron, que sí quiso dejar claro que la UE participará en las negociaciones aunque “nunca negociaremos en nombre de Ucrania”. Sin embargo, la presencia de Mario Draghi en la delegación no responde únicamente a una demostración de unidad de los países más potentes de la Unión Europea. Fue Italia quien hace unas semanas presentó una propuesta de plan de paz que, según fuentes ucranianas, pretende ser presentado por los líderes de la UE como base inicial de una posible negociación.

El plan prevé el retorno a Ucrania de todos los territorios según las fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas, es decir, no solo los territorios capturados por Rusia desde el 24 de febrero y Donbass, sino también Crimea. Aunque estos territorios dispondrían de cierta autonomía y la capacidad de garantizar su seguridad, la propuesta implica unas concesiones territoriales por parte de Rusia inviables para Moscú, que únicamente podría acceder a ellas en caso de ser militar o económicamente derrotada.

La parte más realista del plan italiano, que se iniciaría con un alto el fuego y desmilitarización de la línea del frente -algo también inviable en estos momentos en pleno apogeo de la batalla de Donbass-, comporta la renuncia de Ucrania a sus aspiraciones de entrada en la OTAN a cambio de un acceso rápido a la Unión Europea. Las declaraciones de los líderes europeos ayer en Kiev apuntan en esta dirección: todos ellos se mostraron favorables a conceder a Ucrania el estatus de país candidato a la entrada en la Unión Europea.

Eso daría a Kiev la victoria política que busca desde hace semanas. El presidente y sus asesores han repetido hasta la saciedad que defender a Ucrania es defender a _Europa_, en realidad a la Unión Europea. En la misma entrevista para _The New York Times_ en la que implícitamente admitía que Ucrania sigue una estrategia de escudarse detrás de la población civil en la batalla por Donbass, Mijailo Podoliak exigía armas con las que Ucrania vencerá a Rusia “para que el resto de Europa pueda estar segura”. Las palabras de Podoliak, ideas repetidas también por Zelensky, tratan de presentar a Ucrania como el ejército que libra la guerra europea contra Rusia, argumento fundamental del Gobierno ucraniano para alegar haber realizado un enorme esfuerzo para acceder a la Unión Europea. En otras palabras, la guerra es el precio pagado por Ucrania para un acceso rápido a la UE. Sin embargo, es improbable que esa promesa de futuro -que como muestra el caso de Turquía no tiene por qué convertirse en realidad- sea suficiente para alentar a Kiev a realizar el radical cambio de postura que implicaría abandonar el discurso de guerra hasta el final por un retorno a las negociaciones. Aunque el Ejército Ucraniano no ha sido militarmente derrotado, la posición de fuerza de Ucrania que alega Macron choca con una realidad en la que Rusia controla la quinta parte del territorio ucraniano, avanza en Donbass y resiste con inesperada fortaleza la guerra económica. Militarmente, poco queda de esa imagen de unas tropas rusas a punto de ser derrotadas que pretendía presentar en marzo Volodymyr Zelensky, que insistía en reunirse con Vladimir Putin para mostrarle el “estado real en el que se encuentra su ejército”.

Ucrania, que no estaba dispuesta a conceder a Donbass la autonomía limitada que preveía Minsk, se mantiene firme en la negativa a realizar concesiones territoriales. Ayer, en una visita al frente de Jerson, Mijailo Podoliak insistía en la negativa a una negociación con Rusia. Horas antes, el ministro de Defensa Oleksiy Reznikov afirmaba que “las tropas rusas van a liberar nuestros territorios, incluida Crimea”. El mismo día, el general del Ejército Ucraniano Dmitro Marchenko afirmaba que Ucrania atacará el puente que une la Rusia continental y Crimea utilizando las armas occidentales. Pese a la falta de realismo, estas afirmaciones muestran el deseo de Ucrania y dejan claro que, al igual que Rusia, Kiev solo realizará concesiones territoriales -incluido aceptar la pérdida de Crimea- en caso de estar militarmente derrotada.

Además de los aspectos políticos, Macron quiso dar a la visita a Kiev también un aspecto de apoyo militar. El presidente francés anunció que Francia entregará a Ucrania otros seis obuses César, que se sumarán a los ya entregados y que han sido utilizados en el frente. Esta semana, las autoridades militares de la RPD mostraban restos de los proyectiles franceses en el ataque contra la ciudad de Donetsk, el peor desde el inicio de la guerra. Ayer, mientras los líderes de la Unión Europea se referían a la épica y heroica resistencia ucraniana en lugares como Irpin, las tropas ucranianas _defendían Europa_ atacando la Planta Metalúrgica de Donetsk, unas infraestructuras en las que, al contrario que en zonas industriales como la de Avdeevka o Severodonetsk, no hay presencia militar alguna.

Puede que una derrota militar en la batalla por Donbass o una carencia real de artillería obligue en un futuro a medio plazo a Ucrania a negociar con Rusia. Sin embargo, los hechos y las palabras de Kiev dejan claro que el momento no ha llegado todavía. Sin embargo, es difícil imaginar que Rusia vaya a aceptar trabajar a partir del texto propuesto por Italia, que implicaría, ante todo, un alto el fuego que implicaría detener la ofensiva rusa en Donbass y daría a Ucrania tiempo para rearmarse. Asegurar un alto el fuego -improbable ahora mismo- parece ser el objetivo real de la diplomacia europea, uno por el que Emmanuel Macron se mostró ayer dispuesto incluso a visitar Moscú.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jun 2022)

Esta guerra está claro que tiene muchas derivadas para los asiáticos…








La derrota de EEUU, Unión Europea, OTAN y el nazismo | HISPANTV


La aldea multipolar se ha constituido como un frente internacional ante la urbe hegemónica que es causante de las mayores desgracias en el mundo.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Nunca hubo una confederación catalano-aragonesa como tu dices, aunque para los lufos con la barretina enroscadas seáis la luz que alumbra el mundo no sois nada de lo que os imagineis.



¡No me seas tan garrulo como Lamban!  La historia no puede cambiarse aunque los yanquis digan que sí...
Crown of Aragon - Wikipedia


Spoiler



The *Crown of Aragon* (/ˈærəɡən/; Aragonese: _Corona d'Aragón_; Catalan: _Corona d'Aragó_; Spanish: _Corona de Aragón_)[nb 1] was a composite monarchy[1] ruled by one king, originated by the dynastic union of the Kingdom of Aragon and the County of Barcelona and ended as a consequence of the War of the Spanish Succession. At the height of its power in the 14th and 15th centuries, the Crown of Aragon was a thalassocracy controlling a large portion of present-day eastern Spain, parts of what is now southern France, and a Mediterranean empire which included the Balearic Islands, Sicily, Corsica, Sardinia, Malta, Southern Italy (from 1442) and parts of Greece (until 1388).
The component realms of the Crown were not united politically except at the level of the king,[4] who ruled over each autonomous polity according to its own laws, raising funds under each tax structure, dealing separately with each _Corts_ or _Cortes_, particularly the Kingdom of Aragon, the Principality of Catalonia, the Kingdom of Majorca, and the Kingdom of Valencia. The larger Crown of Aragon must not be confused with one of its constituent parts, the Kingdom of Aragon, from which it takes its name.

In 1469, a new dynastic union of the Crown of Aragon with the Crown of Castile by the Catholic Monarchs, joining what contemporaries referred to as "the Spains",[5] led to what would become the Monarchy of Spain, as a composite monarchy under Habsburg monarchs. The Crown remained until it was abolished by the Nueva Planta decrees issued by King Philip V in 1716 as a consequence of the defeat of Archduke Charles (as Charles III of Aragon) in the War of the Spanish Succession.


Perdón por el off-topic, pero en los tiempos de desinformación y mentiras descaradas que vivimos, no puedo tolerar que se siga fomentando la ignorancia.


----------



## chemarin (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Las cosas en el Universo estan unidas por el orden .
> Es el orden , no la fuerza , lo que hace que las cosas existan .
> El Oxigeno ( en su estado natural ) tiene dos atomos . Hace falta romper ese orden natural para crear Ozono ( O3 )
> Espana esta unida por el orden . A Occidente le conviene mas una Espana unida que una Espana rota .
> ...



Al menos el clapham es relativamente transparente, de todo lo que dice quiero resaltar la picardía del clapham, y en general la del pueblo judío, 


> "Las reivindicaciones del pueblo judio sobre los territorios palestinos se sustentan en esa " reivindicacion historica " .



Esa es la cuestión, un judío generalmente enfoca todos los asuntos con la siguiente pregunta, ¿nos conviene a los judíos? Según sea la respuesta ahí los verás, apoyan las "reivindicaciones históricas" porque a ellos les conviene. Se puede pensar que el actual Occidente satánico es una creación judía, especialmente el del siglo XX y lo que llevamos del XXI, han destruido todas las religiones europeas, las tradiciones, y han creado un mundo sin alma que se rige por las gilipolleces que en cada momento deciden un grupo de poderosos. No es de extrañar que haya partes del mundo que detestan a Occidente y van a destruirlo, los "valores" occidentales son satánicos, y al clapham le gustan porque son valores esencialmente judíos.


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> jojojo!
> 
> Cuando el diplomatico ya se la bufa todo en sus palabras es que los dimitrys van a fuego y calzon quitao contra occidente y su puta mierda de agenda NWO.
> 
> ...




*Parte de la misma entrevista* con subtitulos en español....


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Retirada de la OTAN a la línea de 1991, eso si no exige su disolución...



disolucion mejor, tuvo su lógica en su momento ahora ninguna


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Egam (17 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Impresiona ver lo bien que han envejecido lo SU-25 ... Es que es un avión con no mucha más tecnología que una avioneta actual y sin embargo sigue siendo muy operativo.



Lo dije anteriormente: la obsolescencia programada de occidente nos va a rematar.

Ejemplo: 

1. Las baterías de iones litio, con vida útil de 5-6 años Max. La gran mayoría de coches eléctricos son un timo subvencionado.

2. Los aparatos electrónicos que requieren firmware updates para seguir funcionando.

Vamos a un cambio de paradigma forzoso: equipos de muy larga duración y reparables.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Memorias de Ultratumba. René François de Chateaubriand. 4 volúmenes. Ediciones del Acantilado. De nada...



Coincides con Arriondas y como le dije a él gracias... intentaré sacar tiempo, pero ya veo que precisaré tiempo... un saludo.


----------



## raptors (17 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero no hemos dicho que se pueden poner videos de Lavrov siempre que se pongan a continuación otros de su primogénita para uso y disfrute de los usuarios. !!




*Total apoyó* a esa "medida....."


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡No me seas tan garrulo como Lamban!  La historia no puede cambiarse aunque los yanquis digan que sí...
> Crown of Aragon - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...



Que si, que si, lo que vosotros digáis. Aquí los únicos que cambian la historia sois vosotros. Y con esto termino de hablar de esto..


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si nos va entrando en la cabeza que no son indigentes mentales, están ahí puestos para hacer lo que están haciendo por eso somos una putas baratas de los anglos, Europa game over para siempre, disfruten de lo anglicanizado



Nunca JAMAS culpes a otros de tus errores... JAMAS...

Los anglos están haciendo lo que DEBEN, defendiendo sus intereses... si no eres capaz de entender esto, tienes un muy serio problema... a partir de ahí es una cuestión de simple MADUREZ...

A Europa le conviene en gran medida todo lo que los anglos hacen y esa Europa deja de hacer... Nabuco naufragó porque esa Europa dejó de hacer cosas, DEMASIADAS... 

Alemania por poner un caso, mientras inyectaba capitales sobrantes que hubiesen recalentado su economía en los países del Sur, que provocaron una reducción de competitividad a la par que un sostenimiento artificial de la alemana y fruto de ello tuvimos burbujas y a costa de ello mantenemos a los inmensos fondos de pensiones (un terrible timo ponzi) de los vejetes de ese país y a su sistema financiero...

Los anglos de esto último que te cuento no son responsables... 

Esos fondos se podrían haber invertido en mejorar la posición de la eurozona, con mejoras en productividad e inversión en defensa, que ya sé que no es algo que guste, pero era necesario, eso sí, no valía cualquier defensa, ya que Alemania está mal vista, pero podía haberse mejorado la de Grecia, España o incluso Francia... NO SE HIZO, no fueron los anglos quienes lo impidieron...

¿Hay políticas comunes entre esos europeos en cuanto a política territorial?, pues tampoco... ya no digo fiscal... tampoco... Holanda va a su bola, Alemania a la suya y los del sur a la suya... europa no existe mayormente y NO, NO ES CULPA de los anglos... 

INTERESES.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile, in Russian world


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos con Kaliber a instalaciones militares nazis en Nikolaev.


----------



## alnitak (17 Jun 2022)

parece total el dominio de las tropas rusas... ya hasta regulan el trafico muy pronto


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> A mi.
> Calópez ha debido inventarse algo para fastidiarnos
> Y hode




```
! 2021-11-13 https://www.burbuja.info
www.burbuja.info##.p-nav-inner:style(min-width: 90% !important)
www.burbuja.info##.p-body-inner:style(min-width: 90% !important)

! 2021-11-16 https://www.burbuja.info
www.burbuja.info##div[style="background: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.4); display: block;"]
www.burbuja.info##.p-body-inner>div[style="display: block;"]
```
ublock origin 

P.D.: las dos primeras reglas es para tener un ancho de foro como dios manda y no la mierda desaprovechada que sale por defecto.


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parte de la entrevista de Lavrov, subtitulada al inglés



La opinión de occidente es irrelevante. 
Esto es lo que debería abrir los ojos a muchos. La guerra de CMs es solo nuestra, nuestra propaganda sólo está para nosotros. Para que traguemos con más gusto los efectos de las sanciones y no discutamos la acción de nuestros gobiernos. 

Este invierno va a ser duro. Va a ablandar muchas voluntades


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No rebates nada de lo que he dicho, simplemente afirmas: "en España se habla castellano"
> 
> Afirmar que la lengua de España es el español no niega que existan otras lenguas, como tampoco lo niega el francés en Francia, el italiano en italia y el alemán en Alemania; no digamos el ruso en Rusia.



No existe el ESPAÑOL.

Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...

Cuando afirmas que una parte es el todo, aplicas a las otras partes una exclusión... da igual que esa exclusión sea al propio idioma, cuando a otros...

Un Catalán parlante es tan español y habla un idioma propio de nuestro país igual que un castellano... si tú hablas con un catalán y el por el motivo que fuese estuviese en una región que no tuviese ese idioma, sería DESCORTES por su parte... pero en SU REGIÓN el descortés eres tú si no le entiendes o no te esfuerzas en entenderle, PUES ES UN IDIOMA ESPAÑOL, igual que el castellano y a mayores tiene el castigo de ser poco hablado, con lo cual, ES OBLIGACION de TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES el conservarlo y cuidarlo con sumo mimo...

Y me dejo el Vasco, porque hasta los vascos son conscientes de que sería imposible para cualquier ciudadano, incluso residente, que sin un profundo estudio se entendiese... pero con todo, si resides allí es como mínimo deseable que ESTUVIESES OBLIGADO a estudiarlo y a APLICARTE a protegerlo y ampararlo...

La cultura es un legado de nuestros antepasados, que debemos en la medida de lo posible cuidar y mejorar... y los idiomas no son más que muestras vivas de esa cultura y por tanto NO ES UN DERECHO SU CUIDADO, ES UNA OBLIGACIÓN...

Qué alguien ponga en duda que debemos proteger el Prado, sería como poco un insulto, que ese alguien considere que es el museo español, sería un insulto mayor... es un museo y muy importante, que dada esa importancia consigue más relevancia y por tanto mejores finanzas para su cuidado, pero no es el único... hay más y forman también parte del patrimonio cultural...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

*Más ORCOS a la parrilla*


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

Bombardeos nazis a áreas residenciales de Donestk en estos momentos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (17 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero si no pueden fabricar ni coches porque no tienen electrónica que viene de Europa... imagínate aviones.
> En cuestiones de armas de alta tecnología Rusia está con lo puesto hasta que se levanten las sanciones.
> Podría importar de China, pero Rusia no se fia de China en estas lides.



Si, claro, no pueden fabricar aviones. Los que están en activo o a punto.


Irkut MC-21 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (llevará el nuevo motor ruso: Aviadvigatel PD-14 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)








Sukhoi Superjet 100 - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre







gl.wikipedia.org












Ilyushin Il-96 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Túpolev Tu-204 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y no empiezo con los militares ni con helicóptores porque no me apetece.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nunca JAMAS culpes a otros de tus errores... JAMAS...
> 
> Los anglos están haciendo lo que DEBEN, defendiendo sus intereses... si no eres capaz de entender esto, tienes un muy serio problema... a partir de ahí es una cuestión de simple MADUREZ...
> 
> ...



A ver si lo entiendes así
Fracasado, perro sánchez y cia están ahí pq los putos anglos globalistas los han puesto ahí y punto
Ellos gobiernan en Europa y todos somos sus criados, déjate de fondos y fondas, ese dinero lo ponen los de la city a cambio de ser sus vasallos, soberanía nacional jajajajaja


----------



## aurariola (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> confederación catalano-aragonesa



*La boda de la reina Petronila con el conde Ramón Berenguer IV en 1150 no tiene nada de confederal*. El *conde acepta literalmente a Ramiro II como "rey, señor y padre"*. Se convierte, por tanto, en *súbdito, vasallo e hijo del rey de Aragón* y, por eso, *murió sin titularse rey*. *Confederación* se refiere a una "unión democráticamente aceptada entre comunidades iguales" y "confederación catalano-aragonesa" implica tres cosas: "que fue libre, entre iguales, y bajo la hegemonía catalana. Los hechos no fueron así. *La unión fue pactada [...] bajo la preeminencia política del Reino de Aragón*, cuyo sucesor *Alfonso II, como rey de Aragón pasó ya a ser también conde de Barcelona*, manteniendo su Casa Real propia y los demás atributos de la monarquía.* Desde entonces la Corona de Aragón comprendió el principado de Cataluña*;y por eso se llamó así, y no Corona de Cataluña» (G. Pérez Sarrión, ‘¿Confederación?’, 2006).


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendes así
> Fracasado, perro sánchez y cia están ahí pq los putos anglos globalistas los han puesto ahí y punto
> Ellos gobiernan en Europa y todos somos sus criados, déjate de fondos y fondas, ese dinero lo ponen los de la city a cambio de ser sus vasallos, soberanía nacional jajajajaja



Ya... ¡¡¡quiero el caramelo, quiero el caramelo, mamá quiero el caramelo!!!!!!!!!

MADUREMOS...

Lo decía Anguita y tenía enorme razón:

Ayuso no está ahí porque quiera o la haya puesto nadie... son los MADRILEÑOS quienes la quieren; no son los ANGLOS...

Hoy quienes votan a VOX o a PODEMOS son tan responsables como tú, no menos...

Tú ves por aquí alguien que le interese la VERDAD???... incluido tú... qué supone la verdad: IMPUESTO... que supone la verdad: ESTADO... que supone la verdad: CONSUMO... qué supone la verdad sobre todas las cosas:

ECONOMÍA.

La city tan malvada tiene inmensidad de fondos de Amancio Ortega, por poner un caso... y no me conozco sus finanzas, pero vamos...


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existe el ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...
> 
> ...



El español existe. 1000 millones de personas lo hablan. La discusión sobre llamarlo castellano es un juego conceptual de historiadores y políticos para poner las lenguas cooficiales al nivel de la oficial. 
Del mismo modo que la definición de hombre y mujer se puede retorcer para que signifique lo que nos venga bien. 

Pero que el idioma común del estado sea el español no significa que el resto dejen de ser idiomas españoles.

Pero este no es el foro. Disculpad


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

*MAS ATAQUES GENOCIDAS DEL ESTADO TERRORISTA RUSO CONTRA UCRANIA. EUROPA 2022:*


----------



## Akathistos (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existe el ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...
> 
> ...



El español deriva del castellano pero no es castellano. El italiano deriva del florentino pero no es florentino. El francés deriva del "parisino" pero no es parisino. El inglés deriva de... Y el alemán... Y el ruso...

El vascuence, catalán y gallego académicos no son tradición (no son entregados de generación en generación ya que en su forma actual son un invento del XIX y XX) sino instrumento de control político de los caciques locales.

Taluec.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> *La boda de la reina Petronila con el conde Ramón Berenguer IV en 1150 no tiene nada de confederal*. El *conde acepta literalmente a Ramiro II como "rey, señor y padre"*. Se convierte, por tanto, en *súbdito, vasallo e hijo del rey de Aragón* y, por eso, *murió sin titularse rey*. *Confederación* se refiere a una "unión democráticamente aceptada entre comunidades iguales" y "confederación catalano-aragonesa" implica tres cosas: "que fue libre, entre iguales, y bajo la hegemonía catalana. Los hechos no fueron así. *La unión fue pactada [...] bajo la preeminencia política del Reino de Aragón*, cuyo sucesor *Alfonso II, como rey de Aragón pasó ya a ser también conde de Barcelona*, manteniendo su Casa Real propia y los demás atributos de la monarquía.* Desde entonces la Corona de Aragón comprendió el principado de Cataluña*;y por eso se llamó así, y no Corona de Cataluña» (G. Pérez Sarrión, ‘¿Confederación?’, 2006).



¡Pero como no iba a ser Alfonso II, Conde de Barcelona, si era el sucesor por línea paterna directa! Su padre era Ramón Berenguer IV. Todo esto viene de la miopía o mala fe y prepotencia garrula (Lamban style) de algunos que no quieren ver que ser Conde de Barcelona era tanto o más que ser Rey de Aragón. La noticia es que todos los reyes de Aragón a partir de entonces eran de la línea dinástica de la casa de Barcelona ya que Ramiro II murió sin sucesión. Es de suponer que el matrimonio con Petronila no fue en contra de la voluntad de las 2 partes sino un pacto en igualdad. Y, difícilmente un reinecito de secano hubiera podido conquistar el Mediterráneo sin la flota catalana...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

*¡¡VIVA EL MUNDO LIBRE!!*
*¡¡MUERTE A RUSIA Y SUS LACAYOS!!*


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

*La filial de Google en Rusia se declara formalmente en suspensión de pagos.*


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ...Podemos criticar todo lo que quieras a USA y su liderazgo mundial, pero...si vamos a buscar otro "orden", *yo no quiero* experimentos, a los americanos les conozco, *no quiero* un mundo donde sea China la que decida, porque si eso ocurre lo vamos a pasar muuuuy mal. No, Rusia no tiene esa capacidad, lo siento mucho




Pero cuando pensais madurar... 

Querer-poder...

Si tengo un camello que me surte de droga, yo QUERRÍA que este me la sirviese gratis, PERO el muy jijolajranputana me la cobra y cada vez más...

Y si la droga me da la vida:

- "In time" gran película...

Rusia es NUESTRO mayor camello... que Rusia fuese nuestro mayor surtidos de droga no fue cosa de los rusos, ellos simplemente se han "empoderado" (lenguaje al uso) y ahora ellos quieren tomar mayores rendimientos... China al igual que Rusia te pone en la mesa tu dosis de droga y no tampoco los chinos eligieron ser tus camellos, pero no les ha ido mal siéndolo... y globalismo mediante...

TU HAS ELEGIDO el modelo, y TU QUIERES SEGUIR con tu droga... el liderazgo del Tio Sam es ESTO y este es su modelo... quieres seguir chutándote, pues Rusia y China te dicen que TENDRAS QUE PAGAR MÁS...

No te gusta, pues tendrás que dejar la droga o al menos reducir DRASTICAMENTE SU CONSUMO, ya que ellos te van a decir NO, NO, NO, NO, NO y NO...

Ahora bien, puedes muy bien ir a Rusia o China y hacerles ver que tienes para ellos una oferta que no podrán rechazar:

- "El padrino" gran película...

Pero en Ucrania lo que estás viendo es que NO VA A SER POSIBLE... y por tanto:

- INFLACIÓN...

Ahora bien, podríamos ser algo más inteligentes e intentar un modelo de transición... y sí, ello supone cambiar de proveedor A LARGO PLAZO y a día de hoy TODAVÍA NO SE VISLUMBRA qué supone eso; pero en tanto en cuanto eso acontece hay que buscar caminos para NEGOCIAR con los actuales...

Te gusta, bien, no te gusta, bien también...

Pero tu problema es EL MODELO ACTUAL que es cosa del TIO SAM.


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

Muy grave
*El flujo de gas de Alemania a Francia se ha interrumpido, según el operador del gasoducto – Reuters.*
09:51 || 17/06/2022


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy grave
> *El flujo de gas de Alemania a Francia se ha interrumpido, según el operador del gasoducto – Reuters.*
> 09:51 || 17/06/2022



Y ahora tenemos el gas de Argelia para repartir entre ¿Cuantos?. La guerra de Argelia baja puntos, espero.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *¡¡VIVA EL MUNDO LIBRE!!*
> *¡¡MUERTE A RUSIA Y SUS LACAYOS!!*





Que mundo libre?

El de los confinamientos? El de los cierres? El de el pase covid? El de la valuación experimental? El de robo y saqueo de los estados?

Ese es tu mundo libre.??.??.


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> La excusa de Rusia para cortar el gas podría tener los días contados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No necesitan excusa. Si les viene bien lo cortan y listo. Qué vamos a hacer? Patalear?


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> La excusa de Rusia para cortar el gas podría tener los días contados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pocas veces he visto un comentario mas hilarante sobre una noticia. 

Gracias. Me has hecho reir.


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Que mundo libre?
> 
> El de los confinamientos? El de los cierres? El de el pase covid? El de la valuación experimental? El de robo y saqueo.de los.estados?
> 
> Ese es tu mundo libre.??.??.



El de las nuevas prohibiciones casi a diario, el de la vigilancia constante, el de los controles cada 500metros, el de la cultura de la cancelación... 

En occidente hace tiempo que el moralismo y el despotismo sustituyó a la libertad. Es una de las razones por las que hemos perdido atractivo a marchas aceleradas


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existe el ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...
> 
> ...



El español ,como idioma, ya no es español. Es más sudamericano que de España. Con sólo un país como México lo hablan más que aquí. Y ellos hablan español, latino, como les salga del guacamole, ellos hablan y pasan de movidas reivindicativas o nacionales de la península. Otra cosa es que el acervo cultural haya que protegerlo y cuidar que dentro de 200 años si sigue hablando el euskera, el catalán o el asturiano, cosa muy loable de hacer: el cuidar del patrimonio de este país, península o estado.


----------



## Yomateix (17 Jun 2022)

Joer, entro en esta página y leo lo maravilloso que no es que haya cambios y que EEUU haga lo que quiera y cuando quiera a otros paises, porque ya se conoce a los EEUU y que esperar de ellos. ¿En serio?
Precisamente porque conocemos a los EEUU es lo peor que le puede pasar a España. Crisis con Marruecos......Biden del lado de Marruecos. Hace literalmente unos días, Biden no solo mantiene, si no que amplia los aranceles a productos y empresas Españolas. Te vende el gas entre un 40% y un 50% más caro que Rusia. Da igual cuanto se ponga de rodillas Pedro Sánchez ante Biden, este no para de ir contra España en cuanto tiene ocasión. Que tienen demasiados inmigrantes, da igual que España tenga aún más (precisamente en parte por culpa de Marruecos, del cual se pone EEUU pisoteando a España) pues pacto para enviarlos a España. Si parecemos la putita de EEUU, para ser exactos encima de puta ponemos la cama, porque cada vez que se tiene que poner del lado de alguien, EEUU se pone del lado contrario de España, da igual cuanto se los ayude sin sacar nada a cambio.

Y aún hay quien dice que ojala no cambie nada y EEUU nos pueda ir destruyendo un poquito más (con ayuda de Pedro Sánchez) porque como ya sabemos como son....Es como si tuvieses un vecino que se dedica a pasar droga, a montar fiestas a cualquier hora del dia y de la noche y te hiciese insostenible la vida y aún dijeses....pero no quiero cambiar de vecino, porque este aunque sea el peor vecino que voy a poder tener, al menos lo conozco. Seamos serios. Y que no nos meta en guerra con China....pero no pasaría nada, porque al menos conocemos a EEUU y que nos meta en guerras en que no pintamos nada, donde solo puede obtener beneficio EEUU y ruina en Europa es lo de menos, porque al menos sabemos que es EEUU y la que nos puede liar cuando le interese. Que conformismo o que empeño en justificar lo injustificable solo porque provenga de EEUU.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos con Kaliber a instalaciones militares nazis en Nikolaev.



*Estratega de café, copa y puro:*

¿Si Rusia avanza hacia Nikolaev de donde sacaran las tropas de refuerzo los ucranianos?


De Odessa no pueden ya que la dejaría desprotegida.
Del caldero que se esta llevando a cabo en la zona entre Lugansk y Donetsk tampoco pues están cercados.
Del norte dejan cantidad de poblaciones sin presencia ucraniana.

Un avance hacia Nikolaev con amenaza tanto a Odessa como al centro de Ucrania dejaría a Ucrania en un terrible dilema, aparte si se toma la parte central prácticamente separa los 3 frentes que actualmente hay: Norte, Este y Sureste dejando campar a sus anchas las tropas rusas por casi todo el territorio del centro-este de Ucrania dominando las vías de transporte.

Eso no lo arregla un poco de artillería occidental.







P.D.: prefiero un buen habano Montecristo nº 5 y un Carlos I, si estoy en Francia un buen Armañac y falta el botellín con su vaso de agua con gas, Vichy Catalán o Perrier.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> El español existe.* 1000 millones de personas lo hablan*. La discusión sobre llamarlo castellano es un juego conceptual de historiadores y políticos para poner las lenguas cooficiales al nivel de la oficial.
> Del mismo modo que la definición de hombre y mujer se puede retorcer para que signifique lo que nos venga bien.
> 
> Pero que el idioma común del estado sea el español no significa que el resto dejen de ser idiomas españoles.
> ...



Lo repito, hablamos castellano y según qué territorios son dialectos diferenciales... no existe el español, ni es un idioma único e indivisible.

Y el tema del genero está muy bien traído... HAY HOMBRES Y HAY MUJERES, todos son personas... hay catalán y hay castellano y vasco o gallego y todos SON ESPAÑOLES.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> El español ,como idioma, ya no es español. Es más sudamericano que de España. Con sólo un país como México lo hablan más que aquí. Y ellos hablan español, latino, como les salga del guacamole, ellos hablan y pasan de movidas reivindicativas o nacionales de la península. Otra cosa es que el acervo cultural haya que protegerlo y cuidar que dentro de 200 años si sigue hablando el euskera, el catalán o el asturiano, cosa muy loable de hacer: el cuidar del patrimonio de este país, península o estado.



El español es un concepto político, el castellano uno lingúistico.
En tiempos del Invicto los libros de gramática se titulaban, "Gramatica CASTELLANA o española". Incluso entonces el criterio linguístico dominaba sobre el político, dado que nadie en su sano juicio se atrevia a poner en cuestión la españolidad franquista. (la otra fué asesinada en 1939). Llamar español al castellano es como llamar británico al inglés.


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo repito, hablamos castellano y según qué territorios son dialectos diferenciales... no existe el español, ni es un idioma único e indivisible.
> 
> Y el tema del genero está muy bien traído... HAY HOMBRES Y HAY MUJERES, todos son personas... hay catalán y hay castellano y vasco o gallego y todos SON ESPAÑOLES.



Como todo concepto abstracto, existe si hay voluntad común de que exista. Es un asunto de semántica. 
Y repito, para 1000 millones de personas existe. Su definición no está grabada en piedra desde tiempos inmemoriales. 

Por eso el que digas que no existe no es una realidad inmutable. Es sólo tu opinión.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> *El vascuence, catalán y gallego académicos no son tradición* (no son entregados de generación en generación ya que en su forma actual son un invento del XIX y XX) sino instrumento de control político de los caciques locales.



En galicia se deben hablar algo así como cien millones de dialectos y no es que se use mucho en el día a día ya... ANTES SI, pero no, los caciques de por aquí eran bastante irredentos sobre el deber de usar el CASTELLANO sobre todas las cosas... el problema es que la gente estaba tremendamente aislada y vivían en comunidades dónde se hablaba y se socializaba y se tenían tradiciones y tal y pascual y utilizaban el idioma que habían utilizado desde... y era "su" gallego, que no, no era en ningún caso el académico...

Y los andaluces, pues igual... y los de...

Por favor, un POQUITO de cultura cohones...


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Jun 2022)

La mano de la OTAN es cada vez más visible en Ucrania - mpr21


Lo mismo que en la Guerra de Siria, en la de Ucrania todos los canales de comunicación están abiertos de manera permanente. Las partes negocian cada minuto y cada paso, aunnque lo más interesante es saber quién está al otro lado del hilo. En el caso de Ucrania el interlocutor es Estados Unidos...



mpr21.info


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

Queréis dejar el p. tema del castellano y abrir un hilo propio ?, Gracias .


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo repito, hablamos castellano y según qué territorios son dialectos diferenciales... no existe el español, ni es un idioma único e indivisible.
> 
> Y el tema del genero está muy bien traído... HAY HOMBRES Y HAY MUJERES, todos son personas... hay catalán y hay castellano y vasco o gallego y todos SON ESPAÑOLES.



Off topic y se acabó. Eso está muy bien para discusiones de salón político en la península, pero cuando un muchacho en Los Ángeles se apunta a clase de español para bajar a beber tequila a Jalisco se apunta a clase de español no de castellano. Y si te vas a Lima hablas en español con el que te pasa la farlopa no en castellano. Es el español uno de los idiomas más usafo en Internet, no el castellano. El español es más grande que España y lo local de España importa un carajo a la inmensa mayoría de hablantes.


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El español es un concepto político, el castellano uno lingúistico.
> En tiempos del Invicto los libros de gramática se titulaban, "Gramatica CASTELLANA o española". Incluso entonces el criterio linguístico dominaba sobre el político, dado que nadie en su sano juicio se atrevia a poner en cuestión la españolidad franquista. (la otra fué asesinada en 1939). Llamar español al castellano es como llamar británico al inglés.



Pero eso es dentro de España, no fuera. En China se da clase de español no de castellano.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Off topic y se acabó. Eso está muy bien para discusiones de salón político en la península, pero cuando un muchacho en Los Ángeles se apunta a clase de español para bajar a beber tequila a Jalisco se apunta a clase de español no de castellano. Y si te vas a Lima hablas en español con el que te pasa la farlopa no en castellano. Es el español uno de los idiomas más usafo en Internet, no el castellano. El español es más grande que España y lo local de España importa un carajo a la inmensa mayoría de hablantes.



Eso es un concepto politico, el idioma hablado por los hispano hablantes es el castellano, es sus mútiples variantes, la insistencia en llamarlo español es solo una manera de apuntalar un determinado concepto de España, concretamente la del Vivan las Caenas.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Queréis dejar el p. tema del castellano y abrir un hilo propio ?, Gracias .



¿Que quiere? esto se mueve menos que el Frente Occidental en 1915, la gente se empieza a pelear por un trago de bourbon.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> El español ,como idioma, ya no es español. Es más sudamericano que de España. Con sólo un país como México lo hablan más que aquí. Y ellos hablan español, latino, como les salga del guacamole, ellos hablan y pasan de movidas reivindicativas o nacionales de la península. Otra cosa es que el acervo cultural haya que protegerlo y cuidar que dentro de 200 años si sigue hablando el euskera, el catalán o el asturiano, cosa muy loable de hacer: el cuidar del patrimonio de este país, península o estado.



Pero que reivindicar, ni que nada... es cuestión de mera estupidez...

El castellano es el idioma oficial general en España y en otras partes del mundo... ese castellano, sin embargo y en función de dónde lo hables tiene diferencias dialectales, ya sean las mexicanas, andaluzas, peruanas o argentinas y demás... pero es maravilloso, porque con poco esfuerzo nos permite entendernos a todos y ha convertido al propio idioma en una auténtica joya y maravilla...

El resto de los idiomas españoles pues tienen diversos devenires, complicados mayormente, dada la potencia inevitable del castellano, que es lo que hay, ni es bueno, ni es malo, simplemente es una cuestión de eficiencia y eficacia en la gestión de recursos... ello supone SIN EMBARGO un problema complejo para los otros idiomas españoles y que aumenta el coste de su sostenimiento, pues sin ese sobrecoste sería inviable que perviviesen en el tiempo... y eso sería INACEPTABLE, TAN inaceptable como tirar los cuadros de un museo y mantenerlos vivos a base de fotos cuasi perfectas y digitales...


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> algunos que no quieren ver que ser Conde de Barcelona era tanto o más que ser Rey de Aragón





Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Y, difícilmente un reinecito de secano hubiera podido conquistar el Mediterráneo sin la flota catalana...



      

Que ridiculos y que verguenza ajena dais, analfabetos con infulas de gran señor, los EEUU y la comunidad internacional os regalaran una republica, porque sois muy importantitos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Con esto no se puede librar una guerra:


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es un concepto politico, el idioma hablado por los hispano hablantes es el castellano, es sus mútiples variantes, la insistencia en llamarlo español es solo una manera de apuntalar un determinado concepto de España, concretamente la del Vivan las Caenas.



Eso son eso: palabras. Científicamente por convenio existe el Quercus ilex, pero pero casi todos le dicen encina. ¿Qué es lo válido? Pero claro, en decir Quercus ilex o encina no hay discusión política, por eso en el pueblo tienen leña de encina y si le dices que no, que es leña de quercus ilex te mandan a hacer puñetas.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> no existe el español



No existe porque lo dices tu y la TV3, vuelve a la escuela majete, que no sabes por donde sopla el aire.

PD- Los españoles hablan español, repite conmigo; *"los españoles hablan español".  *


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *El español es un concepto político*, el castellano uno lingúistico.
> ...



El problema de la estupidez es que es muy de INDIGENTES MENTALES...

El concepto político hacía una tortilla de muy mal cuajo... según esta estupidez España tiene que tener idioma, de lo contrario "¿cómo habría de ser un estado o lo que es peor se reconocería que España es en realidad castilla, que horror????"""... entonces España tenía el español... 

Y con ese concepto por bandera entonces Catalanes o Vascos o Gallegos alegan que ellos tienen idioma y por tanto son nación...

Y a tomar por culo...

Luego USA habla inglés... o Mexico castellano y... no son naciones parece ser...

Hay que ser muy indigentes...

Un estado va más allá del idioma, son conceptos de muy diversa indole: social, legal, económicos, temporales, etc... y guste o no, no es INMUTABLE... y España, nos pese más o menos es buen ejemplo de ello... el resto no menos...


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

https://www.interfax.ru/forumspb/846629

*Se acabó el juego: la ley del mercado energético ya no es el Atlántico, la ley es Taiga. Generalización*





Foto: AR/TASS

Moscú. 16 de junio INTERFAX.RU - La política de los estados extranjeros-compradores de recursos energéticos ha llevado al hecho de que el dinero del sistema financiero occidental ha perdido el control sobre el flujo de recursos energéticos, y ahora Rusia determinará el nuevo contorno de la sociedad global. estructura económica, dijo Alexei Miller, presidente de la Junta de Gazprom, en SPIEF-2022 durante la sesión "Mercado mundial de petróleo y gas hoy y mañana".

En su opinión, la negativa de Europa de los contratos de gas a largo plazo con la Federación Rusa y la transición de la fórmula a los precios de intercambio llevaron a una revolución en las relaciones de productos básicos en el mundo.

*"Por eso luchó por ello y corrió"*

"El gas, a diferencia del petróleo, no es un producto de intercambio clásico. Como resultado, todas las plataformas de intercambio al contado carecen de liquidez", explicó el jefe de Gazprom.

"Pero ellos ( _los países occidentales - SI_ ) hicieron lo que consideraron necesario. Pero un conocido emperador dijo una vez:" *Si tu oponente, el oponente comete un error, no le impidan cometerlo* ". Advertimos, dijimos: esto Es muy arriesgado es rechazar contratos a largo plazo", recordó Miller.

"Más adelante, también construimos Nord Stream 2, como Nord Stream 1. Primero recibimos lo que se llama una orden. Nos preguntan sobre esto, no somos nosotros los que comenzamos a construir este tipo de proyectos de infraestructura", continuó el titular de la gas. monopolio

"Nos pidieron que construyéramos. Se han invertido enormes cantidades de dinero. Y cuando todo esté construido, ya sabes, Nord Stream 2: dos líneas están bajo presión y ahora se puede enviar gas a Alemania a través de Nord Stream 2", ( _pero - SI_ ) no se ha puesto en funcionamiento porque no está certificado. Pero entonces surge la pregunta, ¿cómo se puede confiar en cuanto a inversiones en proyectos de inversión, en grandes proyectos de inversión? Bueno, en general, hay definiciones más estrictas. - esto es discriminación contra los inversores", dijo.

*"Nuestro producto - nuestras reglas"*

"La inflación y la volatilidad de los precios crean una necesidad de préstamos, en particular préstamos a corto plazo. Pero luego los bancos necesitan más liquidez. Y ya vemos que algunos bancos extranjeros están experimentando ciertas dificultades para otorgar dichos préstamos. O tal vez tengan esa oportunidad en todo se secará después de un tiempo, dada la volatilidad y los choques de precios. 

¿Y qué estamos presenciando? Estamos presenciando una ruptura de dos sistemas: por un lado, el sistema de mercados de productos básicos, el sistema de recursos, y por el otro mano, llamémoslo un sistema nominal, un sistema de bancos centrales, el sistema de reserva", continuó Miller.


"Los bancos centrales, de hecho, regulan el valor nominal del dinero, bueno, los sistemas de reservas, regulan las tasas de interés, regulan los tipos de cambio, pero todo esto son cosas nominales. A través de estos instrumentos nominales, quiero llamar la atención aquí, esto es un punto muy importante, manejan y controlan la demanda. *Sí, pero ¿qué es lo que no controlan? Y no controlan la oferta de los mercados de commodities, la oferta de materias primas, el volumen de esta oferta*. De hecho, simplemente controlan no tienen tales herramientas Y el sistema de Bretton Woods, de hecho hablando, este es el paradigma "nuestra moneda, nuestras reglas": le decimos cómo puede usar nuestra moneda, lo que le permitimos y lo que no le permitimos, y en general la ley es la del Atlántico”, recordó.

El sistema de Bretton _Woods_ es un sistema internacional para organizar relaciones monetarias y acuerdos comerciales, establecido en 1944, en el que el tipo de cambio de todas las monedas del mundo se fijó en relación con el dólar estadounidense y el dólar mismo se equiparó al oro.

“Pero vemos que se está yendo el dominio del dólar, están apareciendo las liquidaciones en monedas nacionales, y eventualmente el paradigma está cambiando. El primer lugar va para una fórmula completamente diferente: “bienes – dinero – bienes”: primero vendían gas, luego lo produjeron, nuestros bienes son nuestras reglas. No jugamos juegos cuyas reglas no fueron inventadas por nosotros. Alguien dice: "La ley es el Atlántico", y alguien dice: "La ley es Taiga". Y lo más interesante Lo que pasa es que la política de sanciones y la política de contrasanciones tuvieron consecuencias que, tal vez, nadie esperaba. ¿Por qué? Porque las sanciones y las contrasanciones afectaron los mercados mundiales de productos básicos", dijo el presidente de la junta directiva de "Gazprom".

*Apocalipsis del paradigma*

"Todos somos muy conscientes de un concepto como el entrelazamiento cuántico en la física cuántica. Entonces, ya sabes, podemos decir que hoy el entrelazamiento de sanciones y cuasi-sanciones se ha establecido en la economía mundial. Decenas de miles de sanciones, contra-sanciones documentos También son posibles sanciones secundarias, terciarias, etc. preguntó Miller.

"No se puede describir el estado de su sistema energético o sistema económico sin conocer las reglas de un mercado de productos básicos en particular o sin conocer el volumen de suministro en este mercado. Y en esta situación, resulta que las instituciones del sistema de Bretton Woods, instituciones internacionales globales, son sólo- simplemente, disculpe, pierden su sentido. No funcionan, y mueren en silencio”, se respondió a sí mismo.

“*Nadie dijo que el apocalipsis de tal o cual paradigma o tal o cual sistema debería venir en un día, al instante”,* continuó el orador. "Estas instituciones internacionales globales del sistema de Breton Woods también se están secando y secando lentamente. Y ya no sentimos su papel, y ellos mismos ya no entienden su lugar, y su significado simplemente se ha perdido", señaló Miller.

“El sistema de Bretton Woods de regulación del valor nominal en la brecha del posible control sobre el suministro de materias primas da un poderoso impulso inflacionario”, explicó.

*Nuevo esquema*

"Conclusión: ¿qué sigue?" Miller una vez más se dirigió a la audiencia.

"Acumulación de inventario, duplicación de la cadena de suministro. Y al final, usted y yo nos encontramos en el entendimiento de lo que, como saben, dicen algunos expertos: 'Se acabó el juego'. *Estamos luchando activamente contra los anglicismos, pero creo que hoy puede usar la frase en inglés: Game is over. ¿Y por qué se acabó el juego? La demanda de materias primas reemplazará la demanda de reservas de divisas.* ¡Y este es un cambio tectónico muy serio, colosal! Miller anunció.

“Surge la pregunta: ¿qué nos brinda entonces? Bueno, en primer lugar, nos brinda una ventana de oportunidad en términos de reestructuración del sistema global de producción y distribución de combustibles y recursos energéticos para brindar un suministro de energía más eficiente y justo, " respondió.

"Por supuesto, el esquema de un nuevo tipo de estructura socioeconómica será determinado en gran medida por la Federación Rusa, ¡y no hay duda al respecto!" Miller concluyó.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

Los misiles de crucero llegan a un objetivo en Nikolaev.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existe el ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...
> 
> ...



Con esto doy por cerrada la discusión: el español es la lengua de España,* porque es la lengua que todos los españoles entienden, no así las otras lenguas vernáculas*, limitadas a las regiones donde se usan. En todos los países existen otras lenguas aparte de la común: en Francia, en Alemania, en Italia, Rusia, y a nadie se le ocurre decir que no existe una lengua llamada francés, alemán, italiano o ruso.

Esto lo entiendes tú como lo entiende cualquiera, pero ocurre que hay que retorcer los hechos hasta volverlos irreconocibles para concluir en aquello que no es una conclusión salida de premisas reales sino previamente fijada, y que suele ir orientada a negar el carácter estado-nación de España.

Es como negar que estamos bajo una ola de calor diciendo que otras veces hubo temperaturas más altas por estas fechas, que en las cumbres de los Pirineos por la noche hace frío, que en Sanabria hay que poner chaqueta para salir de noche y que por tanto afirmar que estamos en una ola de calor niega las particularidades que existen en los diferentes territorios de España.

Fin.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No existe porque lo dices tu y la TV3, vuelve a la escuela majete, que no sabes por donde sopla el aire.
> 
> PD- Los españoles hablan español, repite conmigo; *"los españoles hablan español". *



Ni idea de lo que dice la TV3, fuera de mi espacio-tiempo, ni siquiera veo la TVG, ni la TVE con lo cual... pero hombre a mí me encanta el castellano, que sería de mí sin Valle-Inclán o mi adorado Pio Baroja, ya no te digo Martín Santos... pero es CASTELLANO y como tengo el gusto de leerlo, de amarlo, de usarlo habitualmente y de sentir pasión por quienes en él se expresan con majestuosidad, pues, NO LE CAMBIO EL NOMBRE y como además tengo por LENGUA otra no menos amada, por menor que sea en representatividad y NO MENOS ESPAÑOLA, por mucho que MEMOS se dediquen a intentar que así no sea, pues... no, chavalín, no, EL CASTELLANO es CASTELLANO y el GALLEGO es GALLEGO y ambos tan españoles como yo.


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

Despacito, suave suavecito, hoy un poquito más..
*El importador eslovaco de gas SPP fue informado hoy viernes por Rusia de una reducción a la mitad de las entregas de gas.*
10:56 || 17/06/2022


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Los misiles de crucero llegan a un objetivo en Nikolaev.



Hace pocos años, poquísimos, se negaba que Rusia tuviera capacidad para usar misiles de crucero. Ni siquiera hace siete años:
(24) Cuatro buques rusos lanzan desde el Mar Caspio 26 misiles contra el Estado Islámico en Siria | Burbuja.info


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

informan que 




> _... El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba, se dirigió a su homólogo polaco con una solicitud para expulsar a todos los refugiados varones ucranianos de 18 a 60 años de Polonia para enviarlos al frente._



A juzgar por las decisiones del payaso y su equipo, el lugar más seguro para un ucraniano de entre 18 y 60 años pronto será el cautiverio en la RPD.


----------



## Azrael_II (17 Jun 2022)

Imran Khan, ex presidente de Pakistán, señala al gobierno importado por EEUU (nombra a EEUU) de asesinatos



Hasta hace poco no querían nombrar a EEUU, ya no hay vuelta atrás


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ... *y que suele ir orientada a negar el carácter estado-nación de España.*



Acabáramos, hay que llamar al Castellano español, que sino estariamos políticamente en calzones... que SANDECES HAY QUE OIR...

NO.

Un estado-nación no tiene que ver específicamente con el idioma que habla. Si así fuese toda sudamérica sería reconquistable... y NO.

El gallego, el catalán y el vasco son ESPAÑOLES y fruto de ello esas autonomías hasta el día de hoy son España. Y el Castellano es también idioma español y por tanto Castilla también es española... y quienes hablen dialectos derivados de esos idiomas también son españoles viviendo en lo que es la concepción geográfica, política, legal, costumbrista, etc. actual del estado-español, Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla, Baleares, etc... y digo más todo nacido en España y sin otra nación como reconocida, hable la lengua que hable al final es español...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

*Avión de ataque ruso Su-25 se estrella en la frontera con Ucrania*
Hoy, 11:46


En la mañana del 17 de junio, un avión de ataque ruso Su-25 se estrelló en la región de Belgorod, en la frontera con Ucrania. Se informa que el avión se enganchó en las líneas eléctricas cerca del pueblo de Novaya Slobodka y cayó al suelo. El piloto logró eyectarse, y por las fuerzas del Distrito Militar Oeste fue llevado al aeródromo base.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Eso son eso: palabras. Científicamente por convenio existe el Quercus ilex, pero pero casi todos le dicen encina. ¿Qué es lo válido? Pero claro, en decir Quercus ilex o encina no hay discusión política, por eso en el pueblo tienen leña de encina y si le dices que no, que es leña de quercus ilex te mandan a hacer puñetas.



Cuando durante 40 años te han estado metiendo a España y el español por el culo, les coges un cariño....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

En la estación de tren de Gubkin, región de Belgorod, esta mañana.

Aparentemente, el equipo ruso está siendo transferido desde la dirección de Kharkiv a Stary Oskol, y de allí a otro sector del frente en Donbass.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Off topic y se acabó. Eso está muy bien para discusiones de salón político en la península, pero cuando un muchacho en Los Ángeles se apunta a clase de español para bajar a beber tequila a Jalisco se apunta a clase de español no de castellano. Y si te vas a Lima hablas en español con el que te pasa la farlopa no en castellano. Es el español uno de los idiomas más usafo en Internet, no el castellano. El español es más grande que España y lo local de España importa un carajo a la inmensa mayoría de hablantes.



Y es correcto que así sea... porque ellos a diferencia de ti, si eres españos, NO TIENEN LA OBLIGACIÓN DE CONOCER la cultura y las realidades de ESPAÑA...

Pero si eres Español, sí la tienes.

Y cuando llamas castellano al español, conviertes lo que debiera ser tu cultura es indigencia y desconocimiento... no te hace mejor a ti...

Todos sabemos que el Tio Sam habla inglés, quíen no... pero cuantos idiomas se hablan en China y cual es su idioma oficial... si eres chino deberías saberlo, pero siendo español, pues...

Y en Ucrania????...

Es una cuestión CULTURAL... no de indigencia... y sí tiene que ver con Ucrania, por supuesto...

Que los Ucranianos hablen ruso no es indicativo que sean Rusia... tampoco es excluyente que no lo hablen todos o se hable menos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

El 12 de junio, justo antes del Día de Rusia, se instalaron en nuestro país seis nuevos barcos para la Armada rusa a la vez. 

ale la pena señalar que en los últimos años un evento de este tipo ha tenido lugar con una regularidad envidiable, lo que ya se asemeja a una buena tradición. Entonces, se establecieron seis barcos para nuestra flota en julio de 2020 y en agosto de 2021.

Este año, dos submarinos diesel-eléctricos del proyecto 677, Vologda y Yaroslavl, se instalaron en los astilleros del Almirantazgo, la corbeta Razumny del proyecto 20385 en el astillero Amur y un barco antiminas del proyecto 12700 en el astillero Sredne-Nevsky. Polar”, y dos barcos de investigación del proyecto 03182r “Leonid Bekrenev” y “Boris Bobkov” se colocaron en la planta de Zelenodolsk que lleva el nombre de A. M. Gorky.

Los dos últimos buques son de particular importancia, ya que están destinados a la Flota de Investigación de la Dirección General de Investigación en Aguas Profundas. Esta organización es casi la división más secreta del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa y trae verdadero horror a nuestros oponentes.

Naturalmente, no se informa nada sobre el propósito y las características detalladas de estos buques. Lo que se sabe de estos barcos es que están construidos sobre la base de una plataforma universal de clase de hielo reforzado.

Sin embargo, la colocación de seis barcos para la Armada a la vez no es el único evento importante para la construcción naval rusa este año. Literalmente a fines de mayo, en solo una semana, nuestros astilleros botaron ocho barcos de varias clases.


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Que quiere? esto se mueve menos que el Frente Occidental en 1915, la gente se empieza a pelear por un trago de bourbon.



Pues abra ud un hilo sobre el tema, si ya se mueve poco esto y encima lo embarramos pues ya me dirá.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> https://www.interfax.ru/forumspb/846629
> 
> *Se acabó el juego: la ley del mercado energético ya no es el Atlántico, la ley es Taiga. Generalización*
> 
> ...



Hubo una confusión que aun persiste, la de creer que el rublo se basa en el oro y no en el gas. Lo que Rusia dijo es que le vamos a pagar el gas al precio que determine el mercado, pero en la moneda que ellos fijen, que será en rublos, y el rublo tomará de referencia el oro, 5.000 rublos por gramo de oro, esto es, 80 rublos por dólar, y que a día de hoy ya subió a 56. Se acabó comprar gas en petrodólares, ahora será en rublogás. Y es posible que todo lo que salga de Rusia se tenga que pagar en 'gasrublos', desde el petróleo al trigo pasando por cualquier otro producto.​


----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Que alguien le dé una balasera al sucio guarro mexicano de mierda.



A cascarla a la nevera.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

Barco ruso tocado:


A las cuatro de la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpearon al remolcador ruso "Vasily Bekh", que transportaba municiones y el sistema de defensa aérea Tor al puesto avanzado de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el noroeste del Mar Negro, Zmeiny. Isla.

Aunque la parte ucraniana afirma que fue golpeada con un arpón, nos atormentan vagas dudas. El remolcador quedó a flote, ahora está siendo evacuado para reparaciones.

Si el golpe realmente lo hubiera dado Harpoon, no habría quedado ningún lugar húmedo de una nave con tal desplazamiento. Lo más probable es que estuviera involucrado el ATGM instalado en uno de los barcos de la Armada de Ucrania.

Según la información (Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) del canal Pridnestrovets, de 33 tripulantes, 10 estaban desaparecidos, 23 resultaron heridos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Barco ruso tocado:
> 
> 
> A las cuatro de la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpearon al remolcador ruso "Vasily Bekh", que transportaba municiones y el sistema de defensa aérea Tor al puesto avanzado de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el noroeste del Mar Negro, Zmeiny. Isla.
> ...



Hay video pero no me lo deja poner.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Barco ruso tocado:
> 
> 
> A las cuatro de la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpearon al remolcador ruso "Vasily Bekh", que transportaba municiones y el sistema de defensa aérea Tor al puesto avanzado de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el noroeste del Mar Negro, Zmeiny. Isla.
> ...



¿no se supone que los bizantinos tienen un sistema antimisiles por allí cerca?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿no se supone que los bizantinos tienen un sistema antimisiles por allí cerca?



Estoy out sobre colación de antimisiles en zona sur ahora, me tengo que poner al día y no va a ser posible.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy out sobre colación de antimisiles en zona sur ahora, me tengo que poner al día y no va a ser posible.



Esta estrategua timorata de no arrasar todo lo que se mueva en la retaguardia enemiga solo conduce a mas pérdidas. El sistema lleva probado 70 años, se llama "fila de taxis", un escuadron en vuelo permanente en cada sector, en cuanto se detecte a un nazi cagando, ataque de los jabos sobre el terreno.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

UPPPSSSS primeros yankis capturados:


*La foto publicada no deja dudas sobre la captura de mercenarios estadounidenses cerca de Kharkov*
Hoy, 12:54


oy, 12:54
0

Las primeras fotos de Alexander Dryuke y Andy Hyun, mercenarios de los Estados Unidos que lucharon del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y fueron capturados por las tropas rusas cerca de Kharkov, llegaron a las redes sociales rusas.

Las imágenes no dejan dudas de que fueron Dryuke y Hyun quienes fueron capturados.







Mientras tanto, el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos investiga el hecho de que estos "soldados de la fortuna" fueran hechos prisioneros. Esto fue según la madre de uno de los cautivos, Bunny Druke, informó CNN. También aclaró que después de regresar de Irak, donde sirvió Druke, su hijo regresó con un trastorno mental postraumático.

Alexander Dryuke, de 39 años, y Andy Hyun, de 27, fueron capturados el 15 de junio, convirtiéndose en los primeros soldados estadounidenses capturados por las tropas rusas durante una operación especial en Ucrania.

Anteriormente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas capturaron a los británicos Aiden Aslin y Sean Pinner y al marroquí Saadoun Brahim. El tribunal de la RPD condenó a los mercenarios que lucharon por los intereses de Kyiv a la pena capital: ejecución. Los condenados, con la ayuda de sus representantes, pueden apelar la decisión del tribunal de Donetsk en el plazo de un mes.

Es posible que un destino similar aguarde a los mercenarios estadounidenses si se prueba su participación en crímenes de guerra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta estrategua timorata de no arrasar todo lo que se mueva en la retaguardia enemiga solo conduce a mas pérdidas. El sistema lleva probado 70 años, se llama "fila de taxis", un escuadron en vuelo permanente en cada sector, en cuanto se detecte a un nazi cagando, ataque de los jabos sobre el terreno.



Supongo que es por minimizar pérdidas rusas, pero sí algunos analistas rusos piensan como tú hay que arrasar todo.


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta estrategua timorata de no arrasar todo lo que se mueva en la retaguardia enemiga solo conduce a mas pérdidas. El sistema lleva probado 70 años, se llama "fila de taxis", un escuadron en vuelo permanente en cada sector, en cuanto se detecte a un nazi cagando, ataque de los jabos sobre el terreno.



El monje como ud bien lo llama sigue con su estrategia moderada , ignoro el porque.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Supongo que es por minimizar pérdidas rusas, pero sí algunos analistas rusos piensan como tú hay que arrasar todo.



No es de recibo que estén bombardeando Stalino con las barracas de feria que les manda el gerontófilo, ni que les continuen lanzando misiles antibuque con total impunidad, eso quiere decir que la retaguardia enemiga vive feliz y sin ser molestada, cuando deberian tener dificultades en moverse dia y noche, joder, en eso los anglosajones son implacables, y las perdidas propias en ese campo no les suelen importar.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> La excusa de Rusia para cortar el gas podría tener los días contados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que liberen las turbinas es una muestra de la bajada de pantalones de Canadá y pánico Alemán.

Luego Rusia, simplemente dejara de suministrar gas si le apetece, es su gas y ella decide. No en vano, sin excusa, parece Rusia disminuyo en un 50% el gas que suministra a Italia.

Parece la idea es no dejar que los Europeos llenen sus reservas durante el verano y llevarles al pánico conforme se acerque el invierno.


----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> El español ,como idioma, ya no es español. Es más sudamericano que de España. Con sólo un país como México lo hablan más que aquí. Y ellos hablan español, latino, como les salga del guacamole, ellos hablan y pasan de movidas reivindicativas o nacionales de la península. Otra cosa es que el acervo cultural haya que protegerlo y cuidar que dentro de 200 años si sigue hablando el euskera, el catalán o el asturiano, cosa muy loable de hacer: el cuidar del patrimonio de este país, península o estado.



Abrid otro hilo, joder .


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Que liberen las turbinas es una muestra de la bajada de pantalones de Canadá y pánico Alemán.
> 
> Luego Rusia, simplemente dejara de suministrar gas si le apetece, es su gas y ella decide. No en vano, sin excusa, parece Rusia disminuyo en un 50% el gas que suministra a Italia.
> 
> Parece la idea es no dejar que los Europeos llenen sus reservas durante el verano y llevarles al pánico conforme se acerque el invierno.



Italia tiene gas también de Argel. Siempre puede aumentar la cuota y quedárlo, dependerá el dontrato con Argel. Alemania, Francia y España intuyo que, tensando el hilo, podemos sufrir más.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Italia tiene gas también de Argel. Siempre puede aumentar la cuota y quedárlo, dependerá el dontrato con Argel. Alemania, Francia y España intuyo que tensando el hilo podemos sufrir más.



USA y sus putitas "interesándose" por los Derechos Humanos en Argelia en 5,4,3,2,1...


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estos son los güenos y los defensores del mundo libre.


----------



## pemebe (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No existe el ESPAÑOL.
> 
> Existe el castellano, que tiene a su vez dialectos en casi cada región...
> 
> ...



«El término español resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy cerca de cuatrocientos millones de personas. Asimismo, es la denominación que se utiliza internacionalmente (_Spanish_, _espagnol_, _Spanisch_, _spagnolo_, etc.)

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.
El *Diccionario panhispánico de dudas* (abreviado a veces en sus siglas, *DPD*) es una obra elaborada por la Real Academia Española y la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española con el propósito de resolver las dudas relacionadas con el uso del idioma español en toda la comunidad hispanohablante. _

Salvo 4 nacidos en España que lo llaman castellano, todo el resto del mundo lo conoce como español.

Es como el chino.

El *habla del Norte* o *mandarín* (北方話 / 北方话), 836 millones de hablantes. Oficial en todo el territorio de República Popular China.
El *wú* (吳語 / 吴语), 77 millones.
Los dialectos *mǐn* (閩語 / 闽语), 70 millones.
El *cantonés* o *yuè* (粵語 / 粤语), 55 millones.
El *jin* (晉語 / 晋语), 45 millones.
El *Idioma xiang* o *hunanés* (湘語 / 湘语), 36 millones.
El *hakka* o *kèjiā* (客家語 / 客家语), 34 millones.
El *gàn* (贛語 / 赣语), 31 millones.
El *huī* (徽語 / 徽语), 3,2 millones.
El *pínghuà* (平話 / 平话), 3,5 millones.

El mandarin es el que en todo el mundo denomina chino (y no por ello el resto de los idiomas no son chinos). Ni siquiera el Mandarin es único ya que tiene diferentes dialectales. El oficial es el Estandar Pekin.


Estándar
PekínMandarín SE
YángzhōuMandarín NE
Xī'ānMandarín SW
ChéngdūMand. central
Língbǎo


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo repito, hablamos castellano y según qué territorios son dialectos diferenciales... no existe el español, ni es un idioma único e indivisible.
> 
> Y el tema del genero está muy bien traído... HAY HOMBRES Y HAY MUJERES, todos son personas... hay catalán y hay castellano y vasco o gallego y todos SON ESPAÑOLES.



¿Cómo se llama el idioma que hablas en inglés, francés, chino, ruso, árabe, persa y.... hasta portugués....y todos los idiomas que se te ocurran?
Negar la existencia de la lengua española es negar la existencia de la nación española. 
Y con esto yo ya paso de este debate, los nacionalistas hace tiempo que lo ganaron para nuestra desgracia....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 11:20

Francia ya no recibe gas de gasoductos rusos, informa France-Presse con referencia a la empresa francesa de transmisión de gas GRTGaz.


iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 13:29

La LPR está lista para suministrar grano a Siria, dijo Pasechnik, jefe de la república, a RIA Novosti.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Italia tiene gas también de Argel. Siempre puede aumentar la cuota y quedárlo, dependerá el dontrato con Argel. Alemania, Francia y España intuyo que, tensando el hilo, podemos sufrir más.



Qu te den más gas no es tan fácil ... Depende de la capacidad del gasoducto que a lo mejor no da para más, depende de los pozos, del resto de clientes que tengan comprometidos ... Esto no es decir mandame más y ya esta. Estáis todos muy equivocados .. Rusia haciendo esto durante un mes más se asegura de que ya no se llenan las reservas y el próximo invierno alemanía sigue llorando y si deja de suministrar algo más todavía pues entonces igual empiezan las restricciones ... Lo de Europa es de tontos. Se han metido en una guerra que no pueden ganar y no lo van a ganar en consecuencia, pero lo peor es que se apuestan el bienestar de sus ciudadanos alegremente. Acojonante lo de nuestros políticos.


----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

Este hilo ha perdido un poco la verdad.

Rusofobos en disonancia cognitiva permanente (si tuviesen tropas rusas patrullando en la puerta de su casa dirían que es una estrategia de la OTAN para la victoria final) que repiten como loros la propaganda ucraniana.

Rusofilos, mareando un poco la perdiz porque es cierto que el avance es lento, y que la intervención militar, con la innegable superioridad rusa, sigue un ritmo y una estrategia que NADIE había previsto.

Están sacrificando civiles de Donbass y soldados propios por consolidar cada metro que avanzan. Si viviese en el Donbass o fuese un regular ruso, no se si me haría tanta gracia. Esto, muy propio de la mentalidad rusa, aquí todos los lameculos de la UE y de la OTAN no lo entienden porque las únicas guerras de verdad que han visto en su existencia son las de los EEUU, lanzando pepinos teledirigidos a los centros neurálgicos de un país durante un mes antes de que un puto soldado pisase ese país, o en el caso de Yugoslavia sin ni siquiera pisarlo.



Estadísticas oficiales del Gobierno de Ucrania en 2019. Lógicamente los territorios ocupados por Rusia no se sondearon porque ahí no entraban funcionarios ucranianos. Si pensáis que los habitantes de esos territorios oscuritos van a echar de menos a las autoridades que han prohibido su idioma materno y que hacen que los lazis parezcan delegados del Instituto Cervantes, vivís en la negación absoluta.

Consolidan cada palmo y no tienen problemas en la retaguardia porque en el peor de los casos a los civiles se la suda todo y quieren volver a vivir en paz y en el mejor de los casos aplauden con las orejas por volver a poder utilizar su idioma materno.

Se han hecho muchos análisis aquí, pero la base de todo esto es: poca resistencia, cuando no satisfacción, de la población civil en los territorios que ocupa Rusia, pérdidas humanas del ejército ucraniano insostenibles en el medio plazo. Todo lo demás son pajas mentales y propaganda de CMs a sueldo.

La segunda fase comienza en Octubre cuando Rusia comience a desconectar unilateralmente el suministro de energía a Europa. Lo que me lleva a lo que a mi me interesa:

*¿A sueldo de quien están los líderes europeos?

Es pregunta seria. *Están en guerra con su ciudadanía, y contra la seguridad geoestratégica de sus países.

Con una inflación desbocada, generada en parte por sus sanciones, están vaciando su arsenal militar en Ucrania para que los rusos hagan tiro al plato, están tomando todas las medidas necesarias para la destrucción del tejido industrial europeo, están arrasando los sistemas sanitarios y la salud de sus ciudadanos con estrategias propias del chamanismo y la brujería, cargándose décadas de excelencia científica e investigación, están embruteciendo cada vez más a la población con una censura y una persecución al disidente no vista desde los años 30 y están permitiendo una inmigración incontrolada, que crea guetos y que hace muchos barrios de Europa más peligrosos que los países de origen de muchos inmigrantes.

¿Les ha prometido Putin magnanimidad en futuro y una no agresion rusa?

¿Los americanos nos sacrifican porque el pastel ya no da para todos?

¿China tiene tentáculos e influencias mucho más potentes de lo que aparenta?

Lo que está claro es que las acciones de nuestro líderes son propias de *traidores, las que tomaría una quinta columna, *para prepararle el terreno al enemigo; destrucción económica, debilitamiento militar, desmoralización y debilitación de la población (¿todavía nos reímos de las estadísticas de que porcentaje de la población está dispuesto a luchar por su país?).

Eso es lo que nos afecta a los que vivimos aquí, de eso va la guerra en Ucrania, de saber para que lado han tirado los hijos de puta que nos gobiernan y poder protegernos lo mejor posible del caos que se avecina. Que Rusia alcanzará en Ucrania los objetivos que le salgan del rabo, mañana o en 6 meses, ni cotiza.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

*Off-Topic aprobado por Putin y la Federación Rusa*

Acabo de poner el aire acondicionado, no podía más, encima me voy a tomar una birra helada de la nevera y eso que por las mañanas nunca bebo alcohol aunque sea birra.

Lujos, quien lo diría


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

El Ministro de defensa ingles lo dice bien claro..el armamento ruso es una mierda .


----------



## alexforum (17 Jun 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *¡¡VIVA EL MUNDO LIBRE!!*
> *¡¡MUERTE A RUSIA Y SUS LACAYOS!!*



anda UK dando lecciones, han encontrado ya las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak ?


----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No es de recibo que estén bombardeando Stalino con las barracas de feria que les manda el gerontófilo, ni que les continuen lanzando misiles antibuque con total impunidad, eso quiere decir que la retaguardia enemiga vive feliz y sin ser molestada, cuando deberian tener dificultades en moverse dia y noche, joder, en eso los anglosajones son implacables, y las perdidas propias en ese campo no les suelen importar.



Austerlitz en el S.XXI, otros tiempos, otras armas.

Intención de anexionarse el este del Dnieper. Si los pepinos viniesen de Lviv, estaría plano a estas alturas. 

No descartes que pretendan una Kiev neutral o dividida en el acuerdo final. Les gustan mucho esos guiños a la era soviética.

La población del Donbass importa más para los docus de RT que para la estrategia militar rusa.


----------



## Xan Solo (17 Jun 2022)

Boris pagando favores?









 El Gobierno británico da luz verde a la extradición de Julian Assange a EEUU


La ministra británica de Interior, Priti Patel, ha firmado la orden necesaria para extraditar al fundador de WikiLeaks. Aún cabe la posibilidad de un nuevo recurso a esta decisión.




www.publico.es





Pero oigaustec, que los malos son los rusos, que miren como tratan a Navalny...

Nosotros tenemos libertad!! Si no lo crees, pregúntale a Pablo González.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Austerlitz en el S.XXI, otros tiempos, otras armas.
> 
> Intención de anexionarse el este del Dnieper. Si los pepinos viniesen de Lviv, estaría plano a estas alturas.
> 
> ...



Hasta ahí ya llego, lo que me parece extraño es la nula estrategia de interdicción sobre la retaguardia enemiga y su sistema de transportes, a estas alturas los nazis deberian estar llevando sus pertrechos en burro.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Jun 2022)

Cositas chulas por favor?


----------



## pemebe (17 Jun 2022)

*Kiev pide más armas pero pierde hasta mil soldados al día*
16 de junio de 2022 por Editores en World Analysis

Mientras en el Donbass, las tropas y milicias rusas de Donetsk y Luhansk siguen avanzando y también han anunciado que han penetrado en la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk, el último reducto ucraniano en la ciudad, en Bruselas, la reunión de ministros de Defensa de la OTAN reiteró ayer la necesidad de enviar nuevas armas a Kiev y rápidamente

El Presidente Joe Biden, en una llamada telefónica con Volodymyr Zelensky, prometió una nueva ayuda militar de mil millones de dólares, incluyendo artillería y lanzacohetes de campaña de largo alcance que comenzarán a llegar a Ucrania probablemente en dos o tres semanas.


Las autoridades ucranianas se quejan de los retrasos, las cantidades de armas insatisfechas y las promesas de suministro incumplidas. *"Todo lo que los dirigentes militares ucranianos nos han pedido, lo han obtenido con bastante rapidez"*, dijo el general Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Interinstitucional, subrayando que la conversión del equipamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas del estilo soviético al occidental requiere un tiempo más largo para la formación del personal y el apoyo logístico.

*Estados Unidos ha entrenado hasta ahora a 60 artilleros ucranianos en el uso de lanzacohetes de campaña y a más de 400 en el uso de obuses M777. *El tema será el centro de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, donde el Secretario General, Jens Stoltenberg, anunció que el Presidente Volodymyr Zelensky también ha sido invitado.

*David Arakhamia, uno de los principales asesores del presidente Zelensky y responsable de las negociaciones con Rusia,* *dijo ayer que hasta mil soldados ucranianos mueren o resultan heridos cada día en los combates contra las fuerzas rusas en el Donbass. Según el funcionario, entre 200 y 500 militares ucranianos pierden la vida en acción cada día,* una estimación mucho más alta que la dada a principios de este mes por el presidente Zelensky, que en cambio había estimado hasta un centenar de muertes entre las fuerzas armadas cada día.

*Arakhamia declaró al sitio web estadounidense "Axios" que el ejército ucraniano ha reclutado un millón de hombres, y es capaz de reclutar dos millones más si es necesario. El funcionario reiteró, sin embargo, que las fuerzas ucranianas se enfrentan a una grave escasez de armamento y municiones.*

En cuanto a otros suministros anunciados en las últimas horas, *Alemania anunció que enviará tres lanzacohetes múltiples Mars II (los M270 MLRS estadounidenses*) a Ucrania. La ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, señaló que *tres es el "límite" más allá del cual el ejército alemán no puede ir sin poner en peligro sus capacidades militares y las de sus aliados*.

*El ministro Lambrecht añadió que Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña suministrarán tres M270 más cada uno, por lo que se sumarán a los cuatro HIMARS M142

Berlín también suministrará los cohetes* y se encargará de la formación de los soldados ucranianos y del suministro de piezas de recambio.

*Los crecientes suministros de armas enviados a Ucrania empiezan a preocupar porque reducen la disponibilidad de armas y municiones en las fuerzas armadas europeas.* Jiri Sedivy, director general de la Agencia Europea de Defensa (AED), escuchado por la Subcomisión de Seguridad y Defensa (SEAT) del Parlamento de la UE, informó de que *se necesitarían cinco años para reponer las existencias de misiles antiaéreos Stinger enviados a Kiev.*

"Hemos hablado de esto con la industria europea, y de ellos solemos recibir siempre este mensaje: no estamos hablando de meses de espera, sino de años antes de llegar a un aumento sustancial de la producción de la industria de defensa".

En cuanto a nuevos suministros, *Eslovaquia ha decidido entregar helicópteros (la fuerza aérea de Bratislava tiene 13 helicópteros Mi-17S, pero ha entregado cinco de ellos junto con munición para el lanzacohetes múltiple Grad de 122 mm"*, anunció el ministro de Defensa, Yaroslav Nad), mientras que *Canadá, Polonia y los Países Bajos han decidido suministrar a Kiev más piezas de artillería.*

Así lo ha anunciado el Secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin. *"Me gustaría agradecer a Eslovaquia el anuncio de una importante donación de helicópteros de la serie Mi y de munición para misiles, que son muy necesarios"*, y *"también hemos hablado de nuevas e importantes donaciones de artillería de muchos países, como Canadá, Polonia y los Países Bajos"*.

El Primer Ministro Kiriakos Mitsotakis aclaró que Grecia entregará a Ucrania hasta *30 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal del tipo BMP-1 soviético, tras recibir un número igual de vehículos de combate Marder de Alemania.*

Finalmente, el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron declaró en una entrevista con Tf1 que Francia había entregado a Ucrania "todas las armas prometidas". *El presidente Zelensky me pidió 18 cañones César", explicó, "hemos entregado 12 y los últimos 6 llegarán".

Las fuerzas rusas siguen anunciando que han destruido las armas y municiones que llegan de Occidente. Los últimos en ser alcanzados por los misiles de crucero Kalibr y los ataques aéreos han sido dos depósitos cerca de Zolochiv (Lviv) y Mikolayv*, según ha anunciado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Kornashenkov, quien ha dicho que *en el primer depósito se encontraron misiles antiaéreos y obuses M777, mientras que en el segundo también se destruyó "equipo aéreo".*

El papel de la inteligencia rusa en la identificación de los centros de almacenamiento de ayuda militar occidental es crucial y Eugene Yenin, viceministro del Interior ucraniano, declaró que *"desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia, la policía nacional ha detenido a más de 800 personas sospechosas de sabotaje"*. Se han formado más de 123 grupos antisabotaje y han participado al menos 1.500 personas. Y el resultado no tardó en llegar: más de 800 personas sospechosas de sabotaje y actividades de inteligencia fueron detenidas y entregadas para su investigación al "SBU" (los servicios de seguridad interna de Ucrania).


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> No necesitan excusa. Si les viene bien lo cortan y listo. Qué vamos a hacer? Patalear?



Es igual. Este año toca mantenimiento, y si persisten en putear pues se irán cerrando tramos.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Pero eso es dentro de España, no fuera. En China se da clase de español no de castellano.



claro que no: dan español de Argentina, México, Chile...por eso no es castellano.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Eso son eso: palabras. Científicamente por convenio existe el Quercus ilex, pero pero casi todos le dicen encina. ¿Qué es lo válido? Pero claro, en decir Quercus ilex o encina no hay discusión política, por eso en el pueblo tienen leña de encina y si le dices que no, que es leña de quercus ilex te mandan a hacer puñetas.



Lo que demuestra que aún cuando todos puedan tener cultura, no son expertos silvicultores... lástima de aquello de la junta de la trócola y eso que todos conducen... jajajajajaa... por favor...


----------



## Red Star (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando durante 40 años te han estado metiendo a España y el español por el culo, les coges un cariño....



Pues si no te gusta España vuélvete a China. Nadie te obliga a estar aquí.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania hunde otro barco ruso de la flota del Mar Negro.*
El gobernador de Odessa, *Maksym Marchenko*, ha anunciado en Telegram que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un barco ruso: "Esta mañana en el Mar Negro, el remolcador de la flota rusa *Vasily Bekh *fue alcanzado por misiles mientras transportaba municiones, misiles armas y personal a la Isla de las Serpientes ¡Felicitaciones al equipo del crucero Moskva!

Se publicó un video en Twitter, cuya veracidad aún no ha sido verificada. Según el análisis realizado por Osint, teniendo en cuenta los tiempos de explosión, se trataría de dos misiles tipo Harpoon entregados por Dinamarca.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No existe porque lo dices tu y la TV3, vuelve a la escuela majete, que no sabes por donde sopla el aire.
> 
> PD- Los españoles hablan español, repite conmigo; *"los españoles hablan español". *







__





libro de texto lengua castellana - Buscar con Google






www.google.com









__





libro de texto lengua castellana cou - Buscar con Google






www.google.com





aqui se habla castellano, campeon


----------



## Scire (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania hunde otro barco ruso de la flota del Mar Negro.*
> El gobernador de Odessa, *Maksym Marchenko*, ha anunciado en Telegram que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un barco ruso: "Esta mañana en el Mar Negro, el remolcador de la flota rusa *Vasily Bekh *fue alcanzado por misiles mientras transportaba municiones, misiles armas y personal a la Isla de las Serpientes ¡Felicitaciones al equipo del crucero Moskva!
> 
> Se publicó un video en Twitter, cuya veracidad aún no ha sido verificada. Según el análisis realizado por Osint, teniendo en cuenta los tiempos de explosión, se trataría de dos misiles tipo Harpoon entregados por Dinamarca.



Farlopensky tal vez piensa que las armas se disparan solas, o que los billetes verdes se van a materializar en soldados y van a disparar desde la trinchera.

Europa no le está haciendo ningún favor a Zelensky enviándole armas para "seguir tirando" ni él a su pueblo enviándolo al matadero.
Al final, cuando acabe la guerra, no quedará nadie con quien Putin pueda ser ni cruel ni piadoso.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Mapa de Kherson (17 de junio 1:30 a. m.)

Las fuerzas ucranianas han liberado los pueblos de Soldatske y Pravdyne.
Oleksandrivka fue retomada por las fuerzas ucranianas y Stanislav todavía está bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas.

Ucrania todavía está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Kyselivka .







Una muy buena noticia, Oleksandriva es un punto fuerte bastate importante. Veremos qué pasa cuando lleguen a las puertas de Kherson.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Ministro de defensa ingles lo dice bien claro..el armamento ruso es una mierda .



Es una esperanza como otra cualquiera ... Su armamento es muy malo, sus uniformes muy feos, no hay te en las raciones de campaña .. Un pataleo como cualquier otro que no aporta ni salvo como anecdota.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Que liberen las turbinas es una muestra de la bajada de pantalones de Canadá y pánico Alemán.
> 
> Luego Rusia, simplemente dejara de suministrar gas si le apetece, es su gas y ella decide. No en vano, sin excusa, parece Rusia disminuyo en un 50% el gas que suministra a Italia.
> 
> Parece la idea es no dejar que los Europeos llenen sus reservas durante el verano y llevarles al pánico conforme se acerque el invierno.



Para los rusos esto ya empieza a ser una especie de juego del gato y el ratón, pero en plan chulesco...

Te cortan el gas, cuando precisas meter reservas de cara al invierno que viene y a sabiendas de que te enfrentan a esas sanciones y a las contradicciónes de las mismas y te meten en un embolado mientras obtienen beneficios con la subida por pánico y al tiempo se rien, ganan más...


Ya dije que si Rusia y Putin hubiesen puesto al mando de sus enemigos a un espía, no sería más eficiente que quienes nos dirigen...

Que cabe preguntarse si no están trabajando para Rusia más que para sus ciudadanos????

Todo empieza a sonar a cachondeo puro y duro, en lo tocante a las sanciones... que si es culpa de las petroleras, que si es culpa de la guerra, que si... que no pueden cortar y no vas a pagar, que... 

Cómico, sino fuese trágico, dado que juegan con nuestro dinero... en fin...


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El monje como ud bien lo llama sigue con su estrategia moderada , ignoro el porque.



Si lo ignora es porque usted quiere. Ya lo han dejado claro un montón de veces.
Desnazificar y desmilitarizar no significa matar a todos los que residen en Ucrania,
porque consideran a los ucranianos como hermanos, no como enemigos.
Rusia no desea la paz de los cementerios.


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

COMUNICADO DE LA CASA CLAPHAM
Se comunica al Foro que , a causa del descenso del nivel de ZANKS recibido en las ultimas 100 horas queda suspendido el servicio de debate y controversia a partir de las 11 horas zulu . Se reanudara tan pronto el zankometro registre un aumento en su registro 
A favor de la medida ( clapham personalidad I, II , III , V , VII ) en contra clapham personalidad IV y VI . 
Los comentarios del clapham citados aqui no seran respondidos hasta nuevo aviso. 
No obstante , el servicio de posteo y postureo no se vera afectado y seguira funcionando como de costumbre 
Esta medida puede cambiar sin previo aviso segun las Normas que rigen en la CASA CLAPHAM 
segun el Estatuto de Letras de 1389 d.C


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para los rusos esto ya empieza a ser una especie de juego del gato y el ratón, pero en plan chulesco...
> 
> Te cortan el gas, cuando precisas meter reservas de cara al invierno que viene y a sabiendas de que te enfrentan a esas sanciones y a las contradicciónes de las mismas y te meten en un embolado mientras obtienen beneficios con la subida por pánico y al tiempo se rien, ganan más...
> 
> ...



Lo peor de todo es la alegría con la que estan jugando con el bienestar de la gente y sin preguntar a nadie ni el porque ni el porque no ... La UE se ha vuelto loca o tienen muchos secretitos que no nos pueden contar y si no nos lo pueden contar no pueden ser buenos. Si en burbuja se veía con claridad que las sanciones a Rusia fracasaría porque no son ellos los que dependen en lo esencial de nosotros (puede que en algo accesorio pero no en lo esencial) como puede la subnormal de Von Der Leyen tener la menor duda de que nos mandan al garete sin esfuerzo. Es que los rusos encima estan gustandose haciendo esto, busco nuevos clientes, desarrollo gasoductos, te corto el gas un 20 %, ahora no lo mando por Ucrania, ahora se lo cierro a Polonia ... Joder parece una faena de Curro Jimenez y estos son el toro ya medio muerto siguiendo la muleta una y otra vez.


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *Por favor camarada , mas respeto esta Vd debatiendo con el clapham .
> El CBP ruso sabia que habria un golpe porque en Mayo de 2013 , cuando Ucrania y la UE firman el Acuerdo de Asociacion , Putin se da cuenta que yanopuede confiar en Yanukovich . Asi que planeo " quitarselo de encima " . Y como lo hizo ? Enganando a Alemania
> Yanukovich estaba confiado en que la UE y Rusia pujarian por Ucrania y claro , ganaria la UE .
> Pero Putin no pujo , bajo cuerda le hizo saber a Alemania que se retirabade la puja.
> ...



El @clapham5 hace él mismo que le pierdan el respeto cuando teje unos hilos causales ocultos y realiza unas inferencias bizarras, que no son lógicas y que no documenta o referencia en informaciones (no de Rafafal, Sorcha Faal, a cuyo nivel te pones) que pudieran hacerlas algo creíbles. Por ejemplo

Hilo oculto salido de los cojones del clapham y sostenido en la más absoluta NADA: que Putin se retiraba de la puja. Lo que sabemos es que Putin pujó y muy fuerte y que Rusia propuso solucionar el conflicto sobre el acuerdo económico con la UE de forma trilateral. Más ampliado y con referencias a noticias que se pueden encontrar en cualquier gran medio sea o no occidental (HECHOS probados mandan) Guerra en Ucrania XVII

Hilo oculto salido de los cojones del clapham, que procede del hilo oculto anterior e igualmente sostenido en la nada: que Putin no le coge el teléfono a Yanukovich

Y en toda tu diarrea mental, curiosamente sr. clapham, sigue sin aparecer el personaje protagonista EEUU, el boss, el que parte el bacalao, del que tenemos evidencia objetiva que orquestó el golpe de estado (aparte de que el modus operandi de las revoluciones de colores previas corresponde con lo visto en Ucrania)

Al resto de respuestas tuyas sobre la cuestión del Maidan y el golpe de estado no respondo porque están basadas en estos presupuestos falsos

¿Como pretendes ser tomado en serio? ¿Cómo pretendes que no nos olamos la tostada cuando haces exactamente lo mismo que @Teuro y @alfonbass, que a su vez hacen lo mismo que todos think tanks globalistas imperiales (negar la misma existencia el imperio EEUU)?

___________________________________________

Del tema de la amenaza real militar de la OTAN, como con lo que dices demuestras no tener ni puta idea de aspectos básicos de tecnología militar y no refutas nada, mejor me abstengo de comentar. Lo de que la CIA anda escasa de espías con aspecto eslavo, se comenta por si solo de lo extremadamente ridículo que es. De los laboratorios y de lo que dijo Nuland en el Senado ni pío. De todo lo expuesto en estos hilos esto, ni pío

Y esto

Y esto




__





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Taaaaaan improbable El Ministerio de Energía de Ucrania afirma que se disparó contra los bomberos mientras intentaban apagar el incendio en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia Los vi llegar en directo y los vi marchar, no me pareció que les hubiesen disparado. Pero claro, ni una...




www.burbuja.info





El clapham selecciona lo que le interesa y descarta lo que no le interesa y que es lo esencial para construir su mierda de falso relato

Un bloque militar en tus fronteras creado para combatir a la URSS (Rusia) con una punta de lanza (Ucrania) rusófoba y presta a colaborar y encabezado por la mayor superpotencia militar sobre la tierra que se muestra además geopolíticamente hostil a Rusia

Y el clapham y otros ignorantes, cínico-militantes otánicos (o estáis a sueldo, no hay otra explicación) tenéis la desfachatez de decir que esa amenaza no existe, que es una excusa

Te dejo una ilustrativa respuesta de Ned Price

"PREGUNTA: Funcionarios rusos han advertido que Moscú podría desplegar tropas en Cuba y Venezuela si Estados Unidos y la OTAN insisten en la crisis de Ucrania. ¿Está Estados Unidos preocupado por ello? ¿Ha visto algún movimiento en ese sentido?

MR PRICE: Mire, no vamos a responder a las fanfarronadas. *Si vemos algún movimiento en esa dirección, responderemos rápida y decisivamente*."

Department Press Briefing – January 27, 2022 - United States Department of State

______

Y quien dice tropas dice bases militares permanentes de Rusia en el Caribe, donde Putin pueda meter todo tipo de artilugios militares. No hay ni una sola base porque todos los países de latinoamérica saben que el boss, el hegemon mundial, el matón responderá "rápida y decisivamente"* ante una amenaza militar real*

Amenaza que afronta Rusia pero superior en varios órdenes de magnitud

¿Lo entiendes ya? ¿O más bien no lo quieres entender?


clapham5 dijo:


> *A EE UU no le interesa Europa . Los objetivos estrategicos de EE UU estan en Asia / Pacifico
> Si EE UU estaen Europa es para ayudar a Alemania . Para proteger el Lebensraum aleman , pero no gana nada con ello *



Claro, claro... No gana nada con ello. Lo hace gratis y de buen rollo porque le caen bien los germanos. Lo de para qué cojones quiere "proteger el Lebensraum" alemán ya se te olvida explicarlo

Cualquier analista geopolítico lo sabe pero no es ningún misterio. No se trata de proteger el "espacio vital" alemán. Te lo explica mr. Friedman de Straford en el Chicago Council on Foreign Affairs

"El interés primordial de Estados Unidos, por el que durante siglos hemos librado guerras -la Primera, la Segunda y la Guerra Fría- *ha sido la relación entre Alemania y Rusia, porque unidas son la única fuerza que podría amenazarnos. Y asegurar que eso no ocurrirá*"

Y EEUU ha logrado su objetivo. Alemania y Rusia estaban condenadas a entenderse y a establecer una asociación estratégica, pues Alemania posee aquello de lo que carece Rusia y a la inversa (formidable poderío industrial y económico-financiero / inmensos recursos naturales y energía constante, confiable y barata). Una formidable potencia euroasiática en ciernes destruida.

La estulticia/inoperancia estratégica (o lo que es lo mismo, debilidad geopolítica) de Alemania ha posibilitado que el Imperio estadounidense logre su principal objetivo estratégico. Ahí tienes a Alemania y todos los lamefalos de la UE pegándose tiro tras tiro en el pie secundando las sanciones del boss

Puedes seguir con tus ridículos análisis curiosamente coincidentes en lo básico con los grandes think-tanks del imperio americano (se te ve el plumero) pero no esperes que te tomemos en serio a ti e ignoremos a G. Friedman y los hechos geopolíticos que son muy claros


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Resumiendo: 

El rublo está fuerte porque la balanza comercial rusa es muy positiva (exportan muchísimo más de lo que importan).

Aquí algunos lo intentan vender como que a Rusia le va mejor que nunca y no, no es así. Rusia es muy dependiente de las importaciones porque no producen una putísima mierda. 

Es un país exportador de materias primas y ya necesita tecnología occidental y poco a poco lo irán notando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Policía Nacional avisa de la llegada de mensajes NO FAKE a nuestros móviles a partir del 21 de junio.











La Policía avisa: si te llega este mensaje a partir del 21 de junio, SÍ es real e importante


No es ni un timo ni un bulo.




www.huffingtonpost.es





_Protección Civil informó a través de Twitter que se están realizando pruebas internas del sistema de alerta a la población RAN-PWS para el envío masivo de mensajes a través de teléfonos móviles._

_El servicio, según indican, estará operativo el 21 de junio. La Policía se ha hecho eco de ese mensaje para subrayar: “Se trata de un mensaje #real de @proteccioncivil en relación con un sistema de avisos de emergencias a través de telefonía móvil ¡Confía en fuentes oficiales!”._

2:17 p. m. · 16 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App



*.......RING RINGGGGGG ........*



*¿ si.... ? ¿QUIEN ES ? 
↓*






* SOY PAPI CHULO*











*"OH LORD ITS FUCKING COMING ... "*


NO AHORA EN SERIO. AUN SIENDO. SERIAN MUY TARDONES E IGUAL PUEDEN TARADAR AñOS . AUNQUE LA COSA PARECE QUE LENTISIMO PERO ALGUNAS COSAS VA HACIENDO





Mensaje de alerta recibido hoy en mi teléfono.


Se va viniendo...




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - Proteccion Civil ha confirmando a las 2:17 horas en su twitter , como OFICIAL los EMS - EBS ( avisos emergencia) de prueba recibidos ayer 16 -6


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mensaje-de-alerta-recibido-hoy-en-mi-telefono.1772989/page-14 https://www.huffingtonpost.es/entry/la-policia-nacional-avisa-si-te-llega-este-mensaje-a-partir-del-21-de-junio-haz-caso_es_62ab3508e4b06169ca95a2e8 Policía Nacional avisa de la llegada...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

*POLICIA NACIONAL. *
*<< EL MENSAJE ES REAL . CONFIE EN FUENTES OFICIALES >>*





Proteccion Civil ha confirmando a las 2:17 h en su twitter como OFICIAL el Test de EBS - EMS ( avisos de emergencia ) recibidos ayer 16-6


Policía Nacional avisa de la llegada de mensajes NO FAKE a nuestros móviles a partir del 21 de junio. https://www.huffingtonpost.es/entry/la-policia-nacional-avisa-si-te-llega-este-mensaje-a-partir-del-21-de-junio-haz-caso_es_62ab3508e4b06169ca95a2e8 Protección Civil informó a través de...




www.burbuja.info












La Policía avisa: si te llega este mensaje a partir del 21 de junio, SÍ es real e importante


No es ni un timo ni un bulo.




www.huffingtonpost.es






*CONFIA EN TUS FUENTES OFICIALES DE CALIDAC*
*" HE IS FUCKING COMING MEN "*

2:42 p. m.
16 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App​

hes coming​24255893











en realidad vete tu a saber...
pero el LOL es LOL ( esperemosq ue no tarde años y sea positivo )​


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (17 Jun 2022)

Ay Dio mío en que se convirtió el hilo, no hay quien se entere de algo coherente


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones de Occidente se demuestran devastadoras para Rusia, Putin, asasino del populo ruso...    

*De enero a abril de 2022, el superávit comercial de Rusia fue de 129.000 millones de dólares, frente a los 39.000 millones de enero a abril de 2021.*
13:21 || 17/06/2022


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

*Así ve la guerra el jefe del Estado Mayor británico: 
 
Rusia saldrá como una “potencia disminuida”

El general Anthony Radakin cree que Putin ha tomado decisiones “catastróficas” en la invasión*


Radakin considera que Moscú va a cosechar *“éxitos tácticos” *en las próximas semanas a costa
* 
de perder una cuarta parte de la potencia militar rusa.
*
Radakin dijo que esas ganancias sobre el terreno “ínfimas” *están dejando a Rusia sin tropas y sin misiles de alta tecnología*. En las últimas semanas, varios informes señalan que Moscú está recurriendo a misiles de la época rusa ante la imposibilidad de seguir produciendo misiles de alta precisión debido a la falta de piezas por las sanciones.

...quien considera que *Rusia ya “perdió estratégicamente” la guerra* contra Ucrania, un conflicto que le ocasionó numerosas bajas y llevó a un fortalecimiento de la OTAN.

“Ha sido un terrible error de Rusia. Rusia nunca tomará el control de Ucrania”, afirma Radakin, quien además añade que Moscú saldrá del conflicto como una “potencia disminuida”.

Hasta ahora, *Rusia ya ha utilizado aproximadamente un 25 por ciento de las fuerzas *del ejército para ganar apenas una pequeña porción del territorio. 












Así ve la guerra el jefe del Estado Mayor británico: Rusia tendrá éxitos tácticos en Ucrania pero saldrá como una “potencia disminuida”


El general Anthony Radakin cree que Putin ha tomado decisiones “catastróficas” en la invasión




www.larazon.es


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Pues si no te gusta España vuélvete a China. Nadie te obliga a estar aquí.



Tambien los cejijuntos os prodriais ir a Banderastán, seguro que os reciben con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es la alegría con la que estan jugando con el bienestar de la gente y sin preguntar a nadie ni el porque ni el porque no ... La UE se ha vuelto loca o tienen muchos secretitos que no nos pueden contar y si no nos lo pueden contar no pueden ser buenos. Si en burbuja se veía con claridad que las sanciones a Rusia fracasaría porque no son ellos los que dependen en lo esencial de nosotros (puede que en algo accesorio pero no en lo esencial) como puede la subnormal de Von Der Leyen tener la menor duda de que nos mandan al garete sin esfuerzo. Es que los rusos encima estan gustandose haciendo esto, busco nuevos clientes, desarrollo gasoductos, te corto el gas un 20 %, ahora no lo mando por Ucrania, ahora se lo cierro a Polonia ... Joder parece una faena de Curro Jimenez y estos son el toro ya medio muerto siguiendo la muleta una y otra vez.



Te diré... navaja de ockam mediante; no achaques a rebuscadas indagaciones mentales con entrincados vericuetos lo que puedas ver como estúpido... 

Antes de entrar en la guerra hasta Rusia tenía miedo a las sanciones, pánico incluso diría yo, que de imaginar por un momento que esto iba a ser así.... el problema es la DUDA... muchos dábamos por sentado que había capacidad para hacer daño a Rusia, pero que esa capacidad era bastante más limitada de lo que en realidad se pensaba, incluso alguno nos temíamos que esa capacidad fuera, como está viéndose totalmente imaginaria...

Pero en ese escenario de dudas se podían buscar arreglos... era lo mejor...

Ahora bien, teníamos ahí a Borrel y a la tal Von der Leyen.. a Macron, al alemán que es un recien llegado y al peor de todos BIDEN, que haciendo el ridículo, pretendía que los rusos se acohonaran con aquello del "perro loco"... estos son una banda... pero una puta banda de descerebrados que se creyeron todo tipo de mierdas de la OTAN y el tal Stoltemberg y en ellas estamos...

Ahora tirándo los trastos a las empresas energéticas... pero... pero... y mira que seran lo que son los de las energéticas, pero... NACIONALÍCENSE, si tal es la credibilidad de que están actuando como buitres... pero no lo harán, porque entonces se iban a enterar realmente de lo que los MERCADOS piensan de sus mierda-ideas...

Es lo que hay y da miedo...


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Desaparecen dos combatientes estadounidenses en Ucrania y se teme hayan sido capturados por Moscú, pero es que también afirman que pueden haber sido secuestrados por los rusos, así para darle un tinte de delito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que son dos nobles combatientes por "la paz, la libertad y la democracia", algo a lo que todo estadounidense tiene una obligación divina donde quiera que esté.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

*La economía rusa podría necesitar una década para volver a los niveles previos a las sanciones.*
La economía de *Rusia *podría necesitar una década para volver a los niveles previos a las sanciones de 2021, ha reconocido el director ejecutivo del principal banco ruso, *Sberbank*, ya que las restricciones económicas han privado al país de la mitad de su comercio.

Los activos rusos sufrieron un impacto inmediato y los precios al consumidor se dispararon, lo que llevó a las autoridades a introducir controles de capital, aumentar la tasa clave y frenar la capacidad de los inversores extranjeros para vender sus activos en *Rusia*.

*German Gref*, cuyo banco es visto como un representante de la economía rusa al poseer la mayoría de los depósitos de los hogares y los préstamos corporativos, estima que las sanciones afectan al 56% de sus exportaciones y al 51% de las importaciones. Informa Reuters


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

Nuevo episodio de "vamos a acabar con la economía rusa" 

Hoy:Rusia pagará los euro bonos sólo en rublos. Ustedes hagan lo que quieran con ellos


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que ridiculos y que verguenza ajena dais, analfabetos con infulas de gran señor, los EEUU y la comunidad internacional os regalaran una republica, porque sois muy importantitos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093083



¡otro cateto acomplejado tan anti Cataluña como los Otanicos son anti Rusia... ¿la lógica? ¡ninguna! No tengo puta idea de historia, te tengo envidia y ... sobretodo: ¡quiero tus recursos! ¡a cagar a la vía, y llévate un libro de historia que no lo haya escrito Pérez Reverte!


----------



## arriondas (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> El rublo está fuerte porque la balanza comercial rusa es muy positiva (exportan muchísimo más de lo que importan).
> 
> ...



Los hay que no han salido de su pueblo, y se ponen a pontificar alegremente. Si un país como Irán produce la mayor parte de lo que consume, ¿qué no podrá hacer Rusia?


----------



## Snowball (17 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y ahora tenemos el gas de Argelia para repartir entre ¿Cuantos?. La guerra de Argelia baja puntos, espero.



Se viene una coalición como la de Lepanto para rapiña a Argelia


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania: "Mariupol está ahora en la Edad Media"*
Las condiciones en la ciudad ucraniana de *Mariupol*, ocupada por los rusos, son ahora "medievales". Esto es lo que dice un *concejal del alcalde ucraniano de la ciudad* , informa _CNN_ .

"*Mariupol* está ahora en la Edad Media", dijo Petro Andriushchenko a la televisión nacional. "El suministro de agua solo está disponible para el 2-3% de las familias de la ciudad. La gente lava su ropa en los charcos de la calle. El *riesgo de propagación de enfermedades aumenta día a día*. Tenemos información de que la gente está recurriendo a los médicos con síntomas similares a la *disentería o al cólera*", agregó.

El mes pasado, incluso l*a Organización Mundial de la Salud* advirtió sobre el riesgo de cólera en *Mariupol*, calificando la situación sanitaria de "un peligro enorme".


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)

En Telepingo han sacado a 5 mocetones refugees, todos en edad militar y con pinta de rebanacuellos negros.


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La economía rusa podría necesitar una década para volver a los niveles previos a las sanciones.*
> La economía de *Rusia *podría necesitar una década para volver a los niveles previos a las sanciones de 2021, ha reconocido el director ejecutivo del principal banco ruso, *Sberbank*, ya que las restricciones económicas han privado al país de la mitad de su comercio.
> 
> Los activos rusos sufrieron un impacto inmediato y los precios al consumidor se dispararon, lo que llevó a las autoridades a introducir controles de capital, aumentar la tasa clave y frenar la capacidad de los inversores extranjeros para vender sus activos en *Rusia*.
> ...



A quíen querran convencer... es la guerra de la ESTUPIDEZ ciega, contra LA REALIDAD palpable...

No mires a la FED, no mires al BCE, no mires en el supermercado, no mires en la gasolinera, no mires la nómina, ni los ahorros, ni siquiera mires el aumento de precios generales, ni el nivel de deuda, de cómo los frugales de europa tiran de las orejas a los del sur, mientras se envían cantidades vergonzantes de material militar GRATIS y no mires la financiación que enviamos (5000 minolles mes, llegará???)... no mires a Qatar que te dice no al licuado... no mires el precio del petroleo... no mires a China y no la mires, no sea que dejen sus encierros y despeguen su consumo o que una corrida bancaria nos pegue un petardazo a todo el tinglado financiero global... tú no mires, QUE CARAHO VIENE EL VERANO, la playa niñas en vikini y las tapitas, el sol, el alcohol, la fiesta

MIRA A REUTERS... MIRA A TWITTER... MIRA A... y el verano..

Qué coño, ESTAMOS GANANDO Y POR GOLEADA...


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...&ll=48.80818923837298,38.419168304939234&z=11


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 Jun 2022)

*Los recortes rusos obligan a Europa a utilizar el gas que estaba ahorrando para el invierno*

Las reservas cayeron por primera vez desde que la UE comenzó el almacenamiento activo
Las empresas de energía recurren a los inventarios mientras Rusia recorta los suministros








Russian Cuts Force Europe to Use Gas It Was Saving for Winter


Cuts in natural gas supplies from Russia are forcing European utilities to tap reserves normally used during the peak winter season.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas:

Eurovisión no se realizara en Ucrania sino en UK

Eurovisión 2023 no tendrá lugar en Ucrania. Los organizadores de la competencia se acercaron al Reino Unido para discutir la posibilidad de albergar la competencia allí. Así lo informa la Unión Europea de Radiodifusión (UER).

La declaración dice que después de que la UER estudiara las posibles opciones para celebrar el concurso con la parte ucraniana, quedó claro que no se pueden cumplir todas las condiciones y, en consecuencia, Eurovisión 2023 no se puede celebrar en Ucrania.









Хроника войны, 114 день: россияне ударили ракетами по Николаеву


17 июня идут 114-е сутки противостояния украинцев масштабному вооружению вторжению Российской Федерации.




nikvesti.com





Pongo foto hija de Lavrov que vive ahí para que nadie se enfade:


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *En el siglo XIX y en siglo XX EE UU fue un gran imperio , porque obtuvo resultados . El dolar se convirtio en moneda de reserva mundial , adquirio Hawaii , aumento sus reservas de oro , derroto a los nazis y a los japoneses ...
> pero eso ya paso . El unico pais imperialista del siglo XXI es Rusia . Es el unico que ha aumentado sus fronteras .
> EE UU no es un Imperio . Un Imperio tiene colonias . Alemania tiene colonias ( la UE ) Rusia tiene colonias ( Bielorrusia , paises ex sovieticos de Asia ) pero EE UU no . Un Imperio se comporta como un Imperio . Y EE UU evita la confrontacion .
> Desde 1991 el protagonista en Europa ha sido Alemania que ha expandido su Imperio .*



EEUU con entre 700-800 bases en todo el globo rodeando a Rusia y a China. Rusia tiene 3 ó 4 fuera de sus fronteras
EEUU con un presupuesto militar 12 veces mayor que el de Rusia
EEUU con un PIB 14 veces mayor que el de Rusia y el doble de población
EEUU, donde radican las mayores gestoras de fondos de inversión y gestión de activos (Vanguard y Blackrock) del orbe=influencia, poder.
EEUU, donde radican los mayores conglomerados mediáticos del orbe, alarmantemente confluyentes y homogéneos en sus relatos y promoción de valores posmodernos, que expanden sus tentáculos por todo occidente=creación de opinión pública, fomento de valores posmodernos globalistas, realidad modelada ideológicamente, INFLUENCIA, PODER
EEUU con una moneda de reserva que se utiliza en el 60% de las transacciones internacionales y que le permite imprimir dólares como si no hubiera mañana sin un cataclismo inflacionario y manteniendo la fuerza de su moneda
EEUU que, gracias a lo anterior puede permitirse extorsionar/estrangular/coaccionar a países soberanos indóciles congelando sus reservas en dólares imponiendo sanciones primarias y secundarias
EEUU invadiendo países a miles de km de sus fronteras, orquestando revueltas, armando a facciones opositoras, respaldando golpes de estado. Irak, Afganistán, Libia, Siria, Ucrania...

Pero para el clapham todo lo anterior no significa nada, dice con sus santos cojones que "EEUU evita la confrontación" y que un imperio se define por los territorios conquistados

Ve las colonias de Alemania pero las de EEUU, que tiene una capacidad de influencia infinitamente mayor que la de Alemania en todos los órdenes, no las quiere ni ver

Y concluye que EEUU no es un imperio y Rusia sí. Con dos cojones

Me gustaría pensar que tú concepto de "imperio" es producto de tu simpleza e infantilismo. Pero no, no pareces una mente simple, ni mucho menos. Y tu ceguera selectiva es escandalosamente evidente

Estás caladísimo, clapham


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

*El día después: Rusia reduce la entrada de gas a Alemania, Italia. Francia se corta completamente el gas ruso.*


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas:
> 
> Eurovisión no se realizara en Ucrania sino en UK
> 
> ...



Coletazos del BREXIT...


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Jun 2022)

Fotos de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "Cossack-2", destruidos por soldados rusos en la zona de Jarkov


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

*El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
_* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
*(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*


----------



## piru (17 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero no hemos dicho que se pueden poner videos de Lavrov siempre que se pongan a continuación otros de su primogénita para uso y disfrute de los usuarios. !!



Hágase, cúmplase:






Por cierto, ya tiene 40 años (1982)
¿En Rusia no existe el muro?


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Qu te den más gas no es tan fácil ... Depende de la capacidad del gasoducto que a lo mejor no da para más, depende de los pozos, del resto de clientes que tengan comprometidos ... Esto no es decir mandame más y ya esta. Estáis todos muy equivocados .. Rusia haciendo esto durante un mes más se asegura de que ya no se llenan las reservas y el próximo invierno alemanía sigue llorando y si deja de suministrar algo más todavía pues entonces igual empiezan las restricciones ... Lo de Europa es de tontos. Se han metido en una guerra que no pueden ganar y no lo van a ganar en consecuencia, pero lo peor es que se apuestan el bienestar de sus ciudadanos alegremente. Acojonante lo de nuestros políticos.



Si muy cierto. El gaseoducto que NO pasa por Marruecos no llega más que 10 no se qué medida y el otro que me riñeron que ni era el mas nuevo que si no, el caso es que con uno no llegamos a todo por eso hay dos.

Hoy España, sin contar con el volátil gaseoducto que pasa por Marruecos es la mi8tad o menos. Por algo se construyó el segundo gaseoducto.

Europa dijo que había que repartir antes de verse como en forma de acuerdo con Argelia.

Y el caso es que por mucho gas que tenga Argelia, ponerlo en explotación es cuestión de voluntad y viabilidad a largo plazo para rentabilizar la inversión. No veo a nadie invirtiendo en Argel con premisas economicistas.

El gas es el que se estaba comercializando salvo inversiones menores en eficiencia. El resto propaganda.


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

t.me/intelslava/31406 de los productores de Azovstal rindete como puedas llega la nueva secuela Azot mercenarios en apuros

Part of the military of the Armed Forces of Ukraine at the Azot plant in Severodonetsk began to surrender
"During the conduct of a special military operation on the territory of the Azot enterprise in the city of Severodonetsk, indeed, some Ukrainian military made the right decision and began to surrender," Lieutenant Colonel of the People's Militia of the LNR Andrey Marochko told the LPR. 

Parte de los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk comenzó a rendirse
"Durante la realización de una operación militar especial en el territorio de la empresa Azot en la ciudad de Severodonetsk, de hecho, algunos militares ucranianos tomaron la decisión correcta y comenzaron a rendirse", dijo el teniente coronel de la Milicia Popular de la LNR Andrey Marochko. LPR.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
> _* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
> *(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*



A ver, yo de estas cosas se poco, muy poquillo, pero... ese misil iba a 10 veces la velocidad del sonido????, no sé yo... no tengo mucha idea, pero imagino que se podría calcular con las tomas de la cámara...

Ahora la explosión parece como si fuese un petardo de unas proporciones bíblicas... 

Especulo que yo de esto no sé en la práctica casi nada...


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
> _* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
> *(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*



Cuesta creer esas imágenes sean ciertas, a esa velocidad imagino el misil ni se vería y ya seria mucha casualidad justo hubiera un reportero en ese mismo instante.

Puede el ataque si existiese pero no, que esas, sean las imágenes del suceso.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cuesta creer esas imágenes sean ciertas, a esa velocidad imagino el misil ni se vería y ya seria mucha casualidad justo hubiera un reportero en ese mismo instante.
> 
> Puede el ataque si existiese pero no, que esas, sean las imágenes del suceso.



*Prasangika*
_*Aunque en el video compartido se ve cómo funciona este arma, las imágenes no se corresponden*_
* con la explosión ocurrida ayer, aunque sí todo parece indicar que fue ese misil el que se utilizó.*


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Jun 2022)

el nivel de mamarrachismo de la polémica sobre el español es de epopeya


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mírate la web de la ONU. Idiomas oficiales. Cabezón.

Los Estados Miembros tienen distintos puntos de vista y suelen hablar en diferentes idiomas, por ese motivo la Organización ha adoptado seis lenguas oficiales: el árabe, el chino, el inglés, el francés, el ruso y el español.









Idiomas oficiales | Naciones Unidas


El multilingüismo permite la comunicación entre los diversos Estados Miembros, con lenguas y culturas diferentes, en las salas de reuniones y los pasillos de nuestras sedes y oficinas.




www.un.org




.


----------



## Markkus (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> COMUNICADO DE LA CASA CLAPHAM
> Se comunica al Foro que , a causa del descenso del nivel de ZANKS recibido en las ultimas 100 horas queda suspendido el servicio de debate y controversia a partir de las 11 horas zulu . Se reanudara tan pronto el zankometro registre un aumento en su registro
> A favor de la medida ( clapham personalidad I, II , III , V , VII ) en contra clapham personalidad IV y VI .
> Los comentarios del clapham citados aqui no seran respondidos hasta nuevo aviso.
> ...



Cállate subnormal que eres un payaso intoxicador trastornado que te meto una hostia soplapollas que te quito la tontería que tienes anormal.


----------



## Pirro (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *El día después: Rusia reduce la entrada de gas a Alemania, Italia. Francia se corta completamente el gas ruso.*



Lo de ir vestido como si fuera a una chuletada será una exigencia del guión.


----------



## vil. (17 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el nivel de mamarrachismo de la polémica sobre el español es de epopeya



Castellano. Incultura... ¿eres español?, porque si no lo eres nada te digo, pero si lo eres INCULTURA Y SUPINA...

CASTELLANO. Es su origen, es su cuna, es su realidad, es el idioma oficial general de España y es uno de los diversos idiomas que se dan en España.

Salvo que se entendiese a Castilla como España, que no es el caso...


----------



## Red Star (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tambien los cejijuntos os prodriais ir a Banderastán, seguro que os reciben con los brazos abiertos.



Yo soy pro-rusa, no me seas gilipollas.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Castellano. Incultura... ¿eres español?, porque si no lo eres nada te digo, pero si lo eres INCULTURA Y SUPINA...
> 
> CASTELLANO. Es su origen, es su cuna, es su realidad, es el idioma oficial general de España y es uno de los diversos idiomas que se dan en España.
> 
> Salvo que se entendiese a Castilla como España, que no es el caso...



Llamar castellano al español es como llamar florentino al italiano.


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tiene 40 años (1982)
> ¿En Rusia no existe el muro?



Si existe el muro, generalmente para aquellas cuyo cuerpo juvenil les abandona para convertirse en matrioshkas, las que se mantienen delgadas suelen ser bastante interesantes.....no es lo mismo el muro hispanicus (insufrible ultimamente con los canones chariles) que el muro eslavo ruski


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja

. Putin: "Al declararse vencedor de la Guerra Fría, EE.UU. se considera como un mensajero de Dios"


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el nivel de mamarrachismo de la polémica sobre el español es de epopeya



Es el claro ejemplo de lo que es la política. Crear polémicas por conceptos abstractos con 0 valor añadido. Sólo para dividir a los ciudadanos y espolear a sus votantes. 

Al vil este lo voy a ir ignorando.


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Castellano. Incultura... ¿eres español?, porque si no lo eres nada te digo, pero si lo eres INCULTURA Y SUPINA...
> 
> CASTELLANO. Es su origen, es su cuna, es su realidad, es el idioma oficial general de España y es uno de los diversos idiomas que se dan en España.
> 
> Salvo que se entendiese a Castilla como España, que no es el caso...



por si había que demostrarlo....


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo de ir vestido como si fuera a una chuletada será una exigencia del guión.



Es un engaño del marketing .... Al ir vestido como si fuera un soldado la gente lo identifica con un lider militar que se pasa la vida en el frente luchando por su pueblo constantemente en la línea del frente y aunque sabemos que eso esta muy lejos de la realidad a las masas mononeuranales se les queda como si fuera asi. Antes había estadistas y estrategas ahora actores y asesores de imagen ... Ahora todos los lideres nos muestran fotos suyas trabajando duramente ... Os acordáis de estas ...







Pues eso, publicidad, del mismo tipo que el que usan las lumis en sus anuncios.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

_* "Vi un mensaje de que Ucrania quiere recibir GNL de sus propietarios en el extranjero 
bajo Lend-Lease con el pago de la entrega en 2 años. De lo contrario, el próximo invierno 
simplemente se congelará.*_
* Sólo una pregunta. ¿Y quién ha dicho que dentro de dos años Ucrania siquiera existirá 
en el mapa mundial? Aunque a los estadounidenses ya no les importa: han invertido tanto 
en el proyecto "antirruso" que todo lo demás es una nimiedad para ellos..." *
- Dmitri Medvédev


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado .
2022 esta siendo el tercer ano mas aburrido desde que el III Marques de Sendrinham inventara el aburrometro en el ano 1701
La Guerra de Ucrania esta siendo mas aburrida que un " hibrido " entre la Muerte de Ivan Ilich y 5 horas con Mario narrado por Matias Prat padre
Ay Jesus ...El put^%$#o *Zolote* que no se mueve . Los rusos no lo han tomado , dicen , por un " error " burocratico 
Resulta que hay DOS Zolotes : *Zolote* , Oblast de Lugansk y *Zolote* , Oblast de Rivne .
Los militares rusos llevan semanas esperando la put%$#o autorizacion escrita del Shoigu . Y eso pasa en todo el frente .
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso se ha qudado sin tinta roja para el sello oficial y adivinen de donde venia la tinta ? ... de Dinamarca
Las sanciones estan jodiendo vivos a los rusos . toma y toma .
put%$#a burocracia . Mientras tanto en *Zolote* hacen caja ...Un residente ukro local , de nombre Yuri , ha montado un McYuri y vende McYuris con patatas de huerto a las tropas ( hambrientas ) rusas por 300 rublos . Tiene ya 7 empleados
Eso si , la " mordida " que paga al coronel Popov es el 20 % ( transaccion " peer to peer " en moneros ) rapido - facil - discreto
Por cierto , James , el marido ingles de la contacto armenia del clapham ya es ruso , pero todavia no tiene su pasaporte ruso porque necesita una put^%$#a autorizacion del Ministro del Interior . Y adivinen que falta ?


----------



## delhierro (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si lo ignora es porque usted quiere. Ya lo han dejado claro un montón de veces.
> Desnazificar y desmilitarizar no significa matar a todos los que residen en Ucrania,
> porque consideran a los ucranianos como hermanos, no como enemigos.
> Rusia no desea la paz de los cementerios.



Nada, que no es es eso. Son temas economicos/politicos, unos cientos de muertos más no cambian la ecuación para los de arriba salvo honrosas excepciones y Putin no es una de ellas.

Se puede hacer lo que dices, volando puentes, metiendo la aviación ( lo del barco es de idiotas, los drones esos turcos a un par de km del barco simplemente porque no llevan escolata de aviones ) , y metiendo más fuerzas sin llegar a movilizaciones. Pero eso tiene un coste economico y politico, la vida de los voluntarios no. Y van a ganar que nadie se engañe, pero al menos a mi me jode que los que se lo creen le saquen las castañas del fuego a los torpes que tienen en el poder. Y digo torpes porque hay y ha habiado torpezas varias.

1.- Devolver en 2015 todo el matareial militar de Crimea a Ucrania , cientos de blindados , aviones , barcos.
2.- No cortar los puentes.
3.- No hacer las inversiones necesarias y tirar dinero , como cuando iban a comprar 4 barcos que realmente no valian para nada en cualquier estrategia rusa.
4.- NO tener un jodido plan politico.
5.- No tener las cosas claras y así podrer reclutar prorusos en Jerzon, Jarkov, etc....

Y me dejo cosas. Pero a Putin le vale porque los del frente se lo curran y avanzan, con los medios minimos que les dan.

----------

Ucranianos en Severodonetsk, y claro el fuego de respuesta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jun 2022)

Putin diciendo cosas chulis


----------



## delhierro (17 Jun 2022)

Y se van rindiendo....


----------



## Abu-Yunis (17 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el nivel de mamarrachismo de la polémica sobre el español es de epopeya



Por centrar el debate, ahora podríamos debatir sobre si el ruso y el ucraniano son lenguas diferentes aunque parecidas (como el gallego y el portugués), o si por el contrario una es dialecto de la otra (como el valenciano y el catalán).


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y se van rindiendo....


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jun 2022)

Hola ,buenas tardes, día 73 desde la ofensiva del donbas, ya se ha hecho la bolsa?


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pat (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas:
> *Eurovisión no se realizara en Ucrania sino en UK*
> 
> Eurovisión 2023 no tendrá lugar en Ucrania. Los organizadores de la competencia se acercaron al Reino Unido para discutir la posibilidad de albergar la competencia allí. Así lo informa la Unión Europea de Radiodifusión (UER).
> ...




Joder;

Yo pensaba que Ucrania era amigo del UK, endosarnos Eurovision no es un acto de amistad, Seguro que lo han hecho por castigar nos dado que Boris esta tardando en enviar howitzers……


Se lo podían haber dado Eurovision a Alemania o España, hasta esteren contentos y no lo veran como un insulto.


----------



## Pirro (17 Jun 2022)

Hubo un claro intento en 2017 y se vio una reacción genuinamente popular de reivindicación de España que yo nunca esperé y que muy posiblemente influyó en el fracaso político del “proceso”.


----------



## pgas (17 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> La población del Donbass importa más para los docus de RT que para la estrategia militar rusa.



si si, todos sois grandes estrategas de salón, otra cosa es la realidad

*Tras la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, Kyiv dejará sin agua a la RPD y LPR*

15 - 2022 - junio



Los objetivos declarados de la operación militar especial para la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania permiten, si se desea, interpretarlos muy bien o de forma demasiado restringida. Nadie sabe realmente dónde se detendrán las tropas rusas, lo que sin duda será un gran error geopolítico, o si se detendrán en absoluto. En la víspera la secretaria de prensa del presidente de la federación de rusia, Dmitry Peskov, hizo otra declaración, sugiriendo que el kremlin está dispuesto a contentarse con una teta en sus manos.

Así, la “voz de Putin” respecto a los verdaderos objetivos de la operación especial lanzada el 24 de febrero de 2022, expresó textualmente lo siguiente:


> En general, la defensa de las repúblicas es el objetivo principal de una operación militar especial.



Recuerde que al comienzo de la SVO, Dmitry Sergeevich habló con más audacia:


> Los objetivos fueron comunicados por el presidente: la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania. En realidad, ambos representan una amenaza para nuestro estado y nuestra gente. Idealmente, Ucrania debería ser liberada, limpiada de los nazis, de las personas y la ideología pro-nazi.



Como dicen, esto nunca ha pasado, y aquí está de nuevo. Lo que quieras, entonces piensa. Pero intentemos imaginar qué tan "protegidos" estarán el DNR y el LNR (por cierto, ¿qué pasa con el Mar de Azov?), Si la operación especial se limita a la liberación de su territorio hasta la administración. fronteras (estatales), y también piense en cómo será para Kherson y el sur de las regiones de Zaporozhye, si Nikolayevshchina permanece bajo Kyiv.

*la falta de agua mata a la gente*

_Muchas personas hoy en día están sinceramente perplejas por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han concentrado todas sus fuerzas en el Donbass y la dirección principal de la operación de liberación no es Avdiivka, que se ha convertido en un verdadero "flagelo" de Donetsk, sino la aglomeración Slaviansk-Kramatorsk. La respuesta es simple hasta el punto de la banalidad: muy pronto la población de la RPD no tendrá nada para beber, lo que conducirá a una verdadera catástrofe humanitaria en una región donde viven millones. Sobre la prioridad de solucionar este problema, ya hemos dicho antes_

El hecho es que la capital de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como sus principales ciudades y pueblos, reciben agua a través del canal Seversky Donets-Donbass. Su longitud total es de 133,4 km, el agua dulce se bombea mediante bombas. El problema es que la fuente de esta estructura hidráulica se encuentra en el pueblo de Raygorodok, región de Slavyansk, es decir, está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Anteriormente, los planes criminales de Kyiv contra la RPD solo se vieron frenados por el hecho de que aguas abajo de la misma fuente estaba el suministro de agua para Mariupol, que se convirtió en un bastión para los nazis del Regimiento Azov. Sin embargo, las intenciones de Kyiv de cortar el suministro de agua al Donbass, por analogía con Crimea, no suscitaron la menor duda. Se colocaron tuberías para eludir los territorios de la RPD que no controla, y en el puerto de Mariupol, los especialistas franceses comenzaron a trabajar en la construcción de una poderosa planta de desalinización.

Tras el inicio de la operación especial rusa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra la infraestructura encargada de bombear agua a la RPD, dejando a la República Popular sin suministro de agua. Mariupol está perdida, no hay nada de qué avergonzarse. Ahora la situación se está resolviendo con medidas de emergencia, colocando tuberías de agua temporales. Los suministros de agua durarán solo unos pocos meses, pero ¿entonces qué? Es obvio que Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, así como otras ciudades y pueblos de la RPD y LPR, deben ser liberados de los ocupantes ucranianos. La pregunta clave es, ¿es posible detenerse ahí, considerando que el Donbass está “protegido”?

Para responderla, basta con mirar el mapa de Ucrania, donde se muestran todos sus canales de agua. Y luego resulta que el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass está alimentado por otro canal llamado Dnieper-Donbass. No es difícil adivinar que comienza en el gran río Dnieper en el embalse de Kamensky, que se encuentra en la región de Poltava. Además, el agua atraviesa el territorio de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, ingresa a la región de Kharkiv, donde se conecta con los embalses de Orel y Krasnopavlovsk, y luego va por gravedad a Seversky Donets.

Una pregunta para completar: cuando el territorio de la RPD y la LPR se libere por completo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y, al mismo tiempo, la región de Jarkov, ¿qué evitará que Kyiv detenga el suministro de agua del Dnieper?

Nada impedirá al régimen criminal hacer lo que ha demostrado repetidamente, primero dejando a Crimea sin agua durante 8 largos años y luego deteniendo el suministro de agua a Donbass. De hecho, es imposible garantizar la seguridad de DPR y LPR, la cual Dmitry Sergeevich declaró como el objetivo principal de la operación especial, además del Donbass y el Mar de Azov, y las regiones de Kharkiv, Poltava y Dnepropetrovs de hecho, sin tomar el control total. ¡Un bloqueo de agua por parte de Ucrania incontrolada será 100% probable!

*seguridad*

Por separado, me gustaría decir algunas palabras sobre los problemas de seguridad de las regiones ya liberadas de Kherson y el sur de Zaporozhye. Las autoridades rusas están tratando de establecer una vida pacífica en la región, pero esto es simplemente imposible sin tomar toda la región del Mar Negro bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Entonces, la distancia en línea recta entre Kherson y Nikolaev, donde se atrincheraron las Fuerzas Armadas, es de solo 59 kilómetros. Esta es una distancia ridícula para los sistemas MLRS y OTRK de largo alcance que el ejército ucraniano ya tiene o recibirá pronto. Sobre la pacífica ciudad de Kherson pende la perspectiva de convertirse en un segundo Donetsk, bajo constantes bombardeos.

Además, toda la margen derecha del estuario Dnieper-Bug permaneció por el momento detrás de Kyiv, sus aguas fueron minadas y Ochakov bloqueó su salida. Es decir, los barcos rusos no tienen la oportunidad de ingresar al Mar Negro desde Kherson.
Sin sostener operaciones por la liberación de Nikolaev no se puede hablar de ninguna seguridad del Mar de Azov. Pero incluso después de la expulsión de los nazis de la ciudad de los constructores navales, surgirá la cuestión de la vecina Odessa, que es el último bastión del régimen criminal de Kyiv en la región del Mar Negro. Todos los problemas de Kherson serán relevantes ahora para Nikolaev. Uno conduce automáticamente al otro.

Un análisis objetivo de la situación muestra que las declaraciones benévolas de Dmitry Sergeevich sobre Donbass se derivan de su banal falta de conocimiento sobre el tema. Cierta seguridad de DPR y LPR solo se puede garantizar dibujando una frontera natural a lo largo del Dnieper, y también devolviendo la región del Mar Negro además del Mar de Azov. Pero incluso esto será solo una medida a medias, garantizando la reanudación de la guerra sangrienta por la Margen Derecha de Ucrania.

autor: Sergey Marzhetsky


----------



## barganiza (17 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Llamar castellano al español es como llamar florentino al italiano.



O como llamar inglés al reinounidense.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Jun 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> O como llamar inglés al reinounidense.



Nosotros somos latinos, y por tanto nuestros referentes son Francia e Italia. Deja que los anglos camelen a su manera pirata.


----------



## ZARGON (17 Jun 2022)

Los ukros estan en el horno pero tienen tiempo para pintarse el pelito?!. Estas guerras modernas...
A ver si se rinde porque se quedó sin peluqueria


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jun 2022)

EE.UU. podría limitar exportación de combustibles ante mayor precio de la gasolina


El debate sobre la iniciativa ocurre mientras funcionarios consideran opciones para controlar los precios de la gasolina que suponen un riesgo político creciente para el presidente Joe Biden




www.bloomberglinea.com





Sólo hay que cambiar de proveedor,la solución definitiva de los follaotans


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hola ,buenas tardes, día 73 desde la ofensiva del donbas, ya se ha hecho la bolsa?



Buenas tardes.
Aqui en el hilo encontraras decenas de debates. Ultimamente es sobre las lenguas. Pronto pasaremos al debate sobre el sexo de los angeles o algo similar. Pero hoy he leido un par de post sobre la guerra en ucrania. Los hay, pero hay que buscarlos. Del donbas creo que he visto unas fotos de fieros guerreros y algun video. No mucho mas.


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Jun 2022)

Lavrov hablando de los anglos,

*‼La verdad incómoda de Lavrov sobre Gran Bretaña: la entrevista del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia al canal de televisión BBC
*
La entrevista irrumpió en la televisión política más importante del Reino Unido.

t.me/RVvoenkor/16355


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Catalano-irlandés Nacido en Nápoles que era parte de la confederación catalano-aragonesa hasta poco antes de su nacimiento.



Odessa es catalana entonces?


----------



## Akathistos (17 Jun 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> O como llamar inglés al reinounidense.



No, en realidad es como llamar londinense al inglés.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si, claro, no pueden fabricar aviones. Los que están en activo o a punto.
> 
> 
> Irkut MC-21 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (llevará el nuevo motor ruso: Aviadvigatel PD-14 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)
> ...



No vale la pena ni contestarle hombre. 

*Cuando un tonto coge un camino el camino se acaba y el tonto sigue.*


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

La emisión del discurso de Putin en el SPIEF 2022. Se espera que se hagan declaraciones sobre la situación en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Putin afirmó lo evidente: la era del mundo unipolar ha terminado.
De hecho, desde febrero vivimos un periodo de transformación activa del orden mundial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Putin dijo que la economía rusa ha resistido las sanciones y que los planes de Occidente para destruir la economía rusa no estaban justificados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Putin ha declarado que la UE ha perdido por completo su soberanía política y que las acciones de las élites actuales han provocado una crisis económica cada vez más profunda en la UE, enormes pérdidas financieras, la pérdida del mercado ruso y crecientes tensiones internas.
De hecho, la UE no tenía antes una gran entidad político-militar, al ser un conjunto de estados y estructuras dependientes de Estados Unidos. La presencia de Estados fronterizos individuales no anuló el carácter general de la dependencia de Europa con respecto a Estados Unidos. Y la crisis actual ha demostrado perfectamente que la UE no está en absoluto preparada para actuar como un actor subjetivo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El hambre en los países más pobres será responsabilidad de Occidente y de la eurodemocracia. Rusia suministrará grano a África y Oriente Medio. (c) Putin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Putin reiteró que su posición sobre la RSS no había cambiado desde febrero. La decisión de iniciarlo fue forzada, pero necesaria. Todas las tareas establecidas se cumplirán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Putin también dijo que la soberanía no puede limitarse en el mundo actual. Así es: o eres soberano en tus decisiones o no lo eres.
Rusia no cerrará su economía y no se esforzará por alcanzar la autarquía total: se intensificará la cooperación con los países que persiguen políticas independientes. Los objetivos clave son mantener la soberanía política y económica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Cambios económicos:

1. Hipotecas al 7%.
2. La supresión de la mayoría de las inspecciones de empresas.
3. La flexibilización de las sanciones económicas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Aunque el ejército del LNR dijo que la información sobre la rendición masiva de las AFU en Severodonetsk era un bulo, se siguen recibiendo informes de pequeños grupos de soldados que se rinden.
En general, esperaremos a las fotos/vídeos de los cautivos para entender la magnitud de la rendición y quién se rinde en absoluto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (17 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los ukros estan en el horno pero tienen tiempo para pintarse el pelito?!. Estas guerras modernas...



Todavía hay vegetación, están recibiendo los primeros pepinazos, por eso no se lo toman demasiado en serio y tiktokean. A ver qué ganas de subir videos les quedan cuando eso sea en un paisaje lunar.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero cuando pensais madurar...
> 
> Querer-poder...
> 
> ...



!) La inflación es culpa, mayormente, de las malas políticas monetarias que se han hecho dentro de la UE, con cierres masivos durante la pandemia. Eso ha tenido mucho más impacto que..."Putin"...pero es que, hay mucho más...

2)Cuando dices y hablas de que "querer no es poder", pareces olvidar que la primera cuestión en la vida de una persona, siempre, son sus pretensiones, el hecho de querer vivir mejor te hace trabajar para ello, querer tener algo, SIEMPRE es el motor fundamental, lo que hace que, de verdad, las cosas avancen hacia algo. Por ese motivo, si, es muy relevante lo que yo quiero. No te preocupes, eso no es algo que a ti te vaya a afectar

El problema de Rusia y de China son sus gobernantes, creo que los primeros interesados en deshacerse de ellos son los propios chinos y rusos, al igual que somos nosotros a los que nos interesa echar a los nuestros. Distinto es el hecho de que, muchos, no queráis verlo. Se vive mejor con un estado que te aporte esa tranquilidad o esa "satisfacción" de verte como "algo importante" si tu país es "algo", pero eso es solo una ilusión.

Eso me lleva al tercer punto, y es en la necesidad extrema de calar un mensaje liberal (ultra liberal, que dirán algunos) en la sociedad, solo de esa forma habrá quien se levante y piense: "Coño!, yo quiero y puedo vivir mejor!"
Será en ese momento, cuando los apesebrados del estado, tengáis que poneros a trabajar
Yo te animo en este último punto, primero, porque la satisfacción de hacer buenos trabajos es psicológicamente muy positivo y segundo, porque no es tan duro como crees, animo!


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Jun 2022)

*‼Francia ya no recibe gas de gasoductos ruso*

Sobre esto escribe France-Presse con referencia a la empresa francesa de transmisión de gas GRTGaz.

t.me/RVvoenkor/16353


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

La Comisión Europea ha anunciado una lista de requisitos para que Ucrania se acerque a la adhesión a la UE. Principal:

1. Reforzar la lucha contra la corrupción al más alto nivel proporcionando resultados reales de las investigaciones y nombrando un nuevo fiscal anticorrupción.

2. Adoptar un plan de reforma de la aplicación de la ley y adaptar la legislación contra el blanqueo de dinero a las normas del Grupo de Acción Financiera.

3. restringir la influencia de los oligarcas en la vida económica, política y pública, teniendo en cuenta las recomendaciones de la Comisión de Venecia.

4. Adoptar una ley de medios de comunicación que supere la influencia de los intereses privados en la política de información.

5. Completar la reforma de la legislación sobre minorías nacionales recomendada por la Comisión de Venecia.

La Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, subrayó que los principales objetivos de Ucrania en su camino hacia la UE eran reforzar la lucha contra la corrupción y el Estado de Derecho.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Jun 2022)

*Rusia invertirá más de 2 billones de rublos en la economía de la RPD en los próximos dos años - Primer Ministro Khotsenko
*
“Gracias a la Federación Rusa, tenemos un presupuesto consolidado bastante grande, un presupuesto de desarrollo de alrededor de 100-150 mil millones de rublos. Ahora, de hecho, todas las regiones todavía están trabajando adicionalmente en el territorio de nuestra república e invirtiendo mucho dinero en construcción, hay esencialmente billones. El plan para dos años es de más de 2 billones de rublos”, dijo el primer ministro de la RPD, Vitaly Khotsenko, en SPIEF 2022.

t.me/RVvoenkor/16365


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas:
> 
> Eurovisión no se realizara en Ucrania sino en UK
> 
> ...



Lógico, para mayo de 2023 esa cosa llamada Ucrania no existirá y como mucho habrá un gobierno en el exilio.... En Londres..
.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia derrotan a un grupo de fuerzas especiales de las AFU

Se descubrió un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento del enemigo en la región de Kharkiv. Como resultado de la batalla, los nazis ucranianos abandonaron sus posiciones y se dieron a la fuga y fueron alcanzados por un ataque de mortero.
Algunos miembros del GDR resultaron heridos, como demuestran las vendas ensangrentadas y las bolsas de vendaje usadas que se encontraron en el lugar del enfrentamiento. La guardia rusa encontró una posición de francotirador camuflada con un rifle de francotirador americano Barrett M82 de gran calibre y munición. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Llamar castellano al español es como llamar florentino al italiano.



Es que el florentino es la unica lengua oficial en Italia ,por eso se le llama italiano 
mientras que en Espana no solo se habla castellano , se hablan otras lenguas igual de oficiales ( catalan , euskera , gallego ) 
El gallego es un idioma espanol porque es oriundo de Espana . El castellano tambien es un idioma espanol porque es oriundo de Espana 
Los chinos de China , Taiwan y Singapur hablan MANDARIN , los chinos de Canton y Hong Kong hablan CANTONES . 
Los dos son idiomas " CHINOS " pero son diferentes . O hablas mandarin o hablas cantones 
En la India hay 22 idiomas oficiales . No existe el idioma " INDIO " . El idioma mayoritario de India es el " HINDI " , que seria el equivalente al castellano . Un tamil habla con otro tamil en tamil , un punjabi habla con otro punjabi en punjabi . 
Entre un tamil y un punjabi hablan en hindi , que es la lengua comun para todas las nacionalidades de la India 
El celta no es una lengua universal porque no hay una sola lengua celta , hay varias . Por eso nadie dice que " habla " celta 
Un escoces habla escoces , un gales , gales , un irlandes , irlandes ...
CAPISCI ?


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Militante de la banda nazi Kraken que torturó a militares rusos capturado por combatientes del LNR en la región de Kharkiv

El grupo Kraken forma parte de Azov. Se compone principalmente de radicales y de violadores y asesinos excarcelados que, como dijo el combatiente del Kraken a los oficiales de la OPF del Ministerio del Interior de la LNR, "estaban saqueando, secuestrando a pacíficos ciudadanos prorrusos y torturando no sólo a los rusos, sino también a los militares ucranianos en sus sótanos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## barganiza (17 Jun 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> No, en realidad es como llamar londinense al inglés.



El caso del inglés en Reino Unido es el mismo que el del Castellano en España, el idioma oficial es el de Inglaterra, pero luego está el galés, el escocés y el gaélico en Irlanda del Norte. Lo de llamar a nuestro idioma Español o Castellano es una cuestión de gusto o política, no lingüística, es como discutir del sexo de los ángeles, y poner ejemplos no demuestra nada, cómo se llame a un idioma depende de factores históricos y culturales, no de la su "categoría" o importancia, llamarlo español no le resta valor a las otras lenguas de España, y llamarlo castellano no le resta valor al español, andar discutiendo si se llama de una manera o de otra es una verdadera chorrada, las dos acepciones existen y son igual de válidas.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Si atacan a Bielorrusia, Minsk atacará a Kiev sin entrar en Ucrania, mientras que Moscú utilizará armas de nuevo nivel - Lukashenka

"Si atacan a Mozyr, atacaremos a Kiev sin entrar en Ucrania".

El presidente bielorruso afirmó que Minsk no tiene planes de entrar en guerra con Ucrania y advirtió a Kiev de que no debe atacar a Rusia:

"Bajo ninguna circunstancia se debe hacer esto. Porque Rusia ya utilizará un nuevo nivel de armas. Y los utilizará sobre Kiev, sobre los que toman estas decisiones.

También añadió que mantenía a las fuerzas armadas bielorrusas en estado de alerta a lo largo de la frontera a causa de Polonia. En su opinión, este país tiene puntos de vista sobre el oeste de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Mírate la web de la ONU. Idiomas oficiales. Cabezón.
> 
> Los Estados Miembros tienen distintos puntos de vista y suelen hablar en diferentes idiomas, por ese motivo la Organización ha adoptado seis lenguas oficiales: el árabe, el chino, el inglés, el francés, el ruso y el español.
> 
> ...



eso es porque tambien se refiere a la mierda que hablan en sudamerica, no vaya a ser que un tiraflechas se presente en la onu y se ponga a hacer una fogata para intentar comunicarse con señales de humo
pero aqui se habla castellano, pringao eterno
por eso te he puesto todas esas fotos de libros de texto de lengua castellana


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Jun 2022)

Según datos publicados por el ministerio de defensa ruso en Ucrania han luchado muy pocos mercenarios españoles desde el 24 de Febrero, en total 20, de los que 4 han sido eliminados y otros tantos han salido cagando leches. Es muy significativo sobre todo si se comparan éstos números con los de mercenarios portugueses o italianos (un país donde odian a los anglocabrones quizás mas que aquí).... a Antonio quizás lo marginen y ninguneen por ser un gilipollas integral....pero que los anglocabrones no nos consideran un aliado fiable tambien .


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Donetsk en llamas: los nazis atacan la ciudad

Hoy se han disparado unos 300 proyectiles en las ciudades del DNR. El distrito Kievskyy de Donetsk fue el más afectado. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Marx lo dijo (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
> _* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
> *(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*



Es eso real?????


----------



## apocalippsis (17 Jun 2022)

*‼Los "caimanes" Ka-52 de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas destruyen el equipo militar enemigo*

t.me/RVvoenkor/16361


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Por desgracia, siguen muriendo civiles en Horlivka. Extendemos nuestras condolencias a los familiares de Marina Alexandrovna A., nacida en 1985, que ha muerto hoy a manos de los nazis ucranianos en Holmivskyy. Que la memoria de la víctima inocente sea bendecida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me






Spoiler


----------



## ZARGON (17 Jun 2022)

Al fin se dejan de joder con lo de "socios occidentales"...


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Se publican los datos del tercer mercenario estadounidense que podría estar prisionero del ejército ruso

La CNN informa de que el tercer "soldado de fortuna" desaparecido en Ucrania es el veterano de la Marina Grady Kurpasi.

Llegó a Ucrania el 7 de marzo y, según sus amigos, quería compartir su experiencia en lugar de luchar, posiblemente planeando ser instructor.

El 26 de abril, Kurpasi se encontraba en un puesto con otros combatientes de la legión extranjera en la región de Kherson. La posición comenzó a ser atacada y el mercenario fue a "averiguar qué estaba pasando".

"Esa fue la última vez que se supo algo de él", dijeron a la prensa personas cercanas al soldado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Jun 2022)

Frases de Putin en su discurso en el Foro de San Petesburgo:

El presidente Putin en el #SPIEF2022: "Los Estados Unidos, habiendo declarado la victoria en la Guerra Fría, se declararon los mensajeros de Dios en la tierra, que no tienen obligaciones, sino sólo intereses. Parecen no darse cuenta de que se han formado nuevos centros de poder en el planeta"

"Los cambios en el mundo son fundamentales, fundamentales e inexorables. Y es un error creer que puedes sentarte en el momento de los cambios rápidos, esperar que supuestamente todo volverá a la normalidad, que todo será como antes. No será así".

"Habrá una profunda degradación en Europa, las actuales élites van a ser reemplazadas" "Sus políticas equivocadas llevarán a un aumento de los sentimientos nacionalistas y extremistas en la sociedad europea"

"El mundo fue conducido sistemáticamente a una enorme crisis global por los países del llamado "G7"

"La UE ha perdido totalmente su soberanía política, sus élites bailan al son de otro, causando daño a su propia población" "El hambre en los países más pobres estará en la conciencia de Occidente y de las llamadas democracias europeas" "Este problema no ha surgido hoy, no en los últimos 3-4 meses, y no es culpa de Rusia. Estaríamos encantados de ser tan omnipotentes. La situación ha ido empeorando durante años, debido a las actividades de aquellos que planeaban romper los flujos comerciales"

Todos los que quieren seguir trabajando/cooperando con Rusia están siendo amenazados por Estados Unidos".
"Sin embargo, esto demuestra si los verdaderos líderes están al frente de un país o no", subrayó el presidente.


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es que el florentino es la unica lengua oficial en Italia ,por eso se le llama italiano
> mientras que en Espana no solo se habla castellano , se hablan otras lenguas igual de oficiales ( catalan , euskera , gallego )
> El gallego es un idioma espanol porque es oriundo de Espana . El castellano tambien es un idioma espanol porque es oriundo de Espana
> Los chinos de China , Taiwan y Singapur hablan MANDARIN , los chinos de Canton y Hong Kong hablan CANTONES .
> ...



En Italia se hablan mas lenguas que en España. Incluso ni siquiera es cierto que el italiano sea la unica lengua oficial. Revisa tus datos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según datos publicados por el ministerio de defensa ruso en Ucrania han luchado muy pocos mercenarios españoles desde el 24 de Febrero, en total 20, de los que 4 han sido eliminados y 4 otros han salido cagando leches. Es muy significativo sobre todo si se comparan éstos números con los de mercenarios portugueses o italianos (un país donde odian a los anglocabrones quizás mas que aquí).... a Antonio quizás lo marginen y ninguneen por ser un gilipollas integral....pero que los anglocabrones no nos consideran un aliado fiable tambien .



Desnazificando Ucrania.... Y Europa....


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

*Progreso del ejército ruso en el frente de Izyum - información desde nuestra primera línea*

15 de junio - grupos de asalto de la brigada de fusiles motorizados del 29º Ejército, en cooperación con unidades del grupo de destacamento de Bares del 20º Ejército, liberaron de los nazis ucranianos la aldea de Mazanivka en el distrito de Izyum. El 16 de junio las mismas unidades entraron en MOROSOVKA, que había sido abandonada por los nazis a toda prisa.
También el 16 de junio los artilleros antiaéreos de la serie zdn tuvieron éxito: destruyeron 3 objetivos aéreos enemigos
A 1,5 km al sureste de DOLGENKOE se derribó un avión de ataque Su-25, a 1 km al sur de Donetskoe se destruyó un vehículo aéreo no tripulado del tipo "ala", y el mismo día a 2 km al sureste de Otro UAV del tipo 1 ala fue destruido el mismo día, a 2 km al sureste de RASSOHOVATOYE.
El 8 de junio, cerca de DOLGENKOE, una dotación de MANPADS "Igla" de la 29ª unidad de fusiles motorizados del Ejército derribó 1 Su-25 enemigo. El 11 de junio, en la misma zona, otro sistema SAM "Igla" repitió el éxito de sus compañeros, derribando otro Su-25 ucraniano, un poco más tarde el sistema SAM volvió a derribar un UAV enemigo "Spektator" sobre DOLGENKYE









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

*Sobre el discurso de Putin.*

1. La ruptura con Occidente es irrevocable y definitiva. Ninguna presión de Occidente cambiará eso.
2. Rusia ha recuperado su soberanía y ahora no se la dará a nadie. El fortalecimiento de la soberanía política y económica es la máxima prioridad.
3. El viejo mundo se está derrumbando y la era de la dominación estadounidense ha terminado. Ahora se está formando un nuevo mundo.
4. A pesar de todo el apoyo occidental a Ucrania, la operación en Ucrania continuará hasta que se cumplan todos los objetivos.
5. Desde el punto de vista económico, Rusia no se cerrará: se hará hincapié en el desarrollo económico interno y en la reorientación del comercio hacia países independientes de Estados Unidos.
6. La UE ha dejado de ser vista como un actor sujeto, únicamente como una colección de vasallos de Estados Unidos desprovistos de subjetividad militar y política.
7. A las grandes empresas se les ofrece una vez más la posibilidad de elegir entre la "nacionalización" en Rusia o la privación de activos en Occidente.

En general, el leitmotiv principal de todo el discurso es que el barco va en la misma dirección, no habrá vuelta atrás. Aquellos que aún esperan o tienen miedo de los cambios que se avecinan en Rusia y en el mundo son invitados una vez más a tomar una decisión sobre con quién están.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> El caso del inglés en Reino Unido es el mismo que el del Castellano en España, el idioma oficial es el de Inglaterra, pero luego está el galés, el escocés y el gaélico en Irlanda del Norte. Lo de llamar a nuestro idioma Español o Castellano es una cuestión de gusto o política, no lingüística, es como discutir del sexo de los ángeles, y poner ejemplos no demuestra nada, cómo se llame a un idioma depende de factores históricos y culturales, no de la su "categoría" o importancia, llamarlo español no le resta valor a las otras lenguas de España, y llamarlo castellano no le resta valor al español, andar discutiendo si se llama de una manera o de otra es una verdadera chorrada, las dos acepciones existen y son igual de válidas.



Sí y no.
El problema de todo no es otro que la carga política que esconden ciertas denomimaciones, como imponernos los topónimos. Porque si yo hablo en español diré Marsella y Burdeos y cuando hable francés diré Marseille y Bordeaux.
Por lo mismo que escribo Járkov o Kiev y no las formas ucranianas que ponen de forma intencionada en el País o La Vanguardia, por ceñirme al tema del hilo.


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hola ,buenas tardes, día 73 desde la ofensiva del donbas, ya se ha hecho la bolsa?



De cadáveres llevan unas cuantas.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> De cadáveres llevan unas cuantas.



No me digas, según se decía los rusos no recogían los cadáveres y se quedaban secándose al sol.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

"Si quieres vivir, ríndete": Un soldado de las AFU de Kherson instó a otros soldados ucranianos a seguir su ejemplo
Myshchenko Maxim, 1999, se alistó el 19 de febrero y fue enviado al frente en abril sin la comunicación normal con sus comandantes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (17 Jun 2022)

Listas del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia con cifras de mercenarios ,extranjeros muertos y heridos en Ucrania

En Europa destaca Polonia , en America , Canada por delante de USA y en Asia, Georgia a pesar de si pequeño tamaño

casi 2000 de casi 7000 ya han sido liquidados, una cantidad similar de heridos


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> eso es porque tambien se refiere a la mierda que hablan en sudamerica, no vaya a ser que un tiraflechas se presente en la onu y se ponga a hacer una fogata para intentar comunicarse con señales de humo
> pero aqui se habla castellano, pringao eterno
> por eso te he puesto todas esas fotos de libros de texto de lengua castellana



Castellano y español es exactamente lo mismo, si tu te vas a cualquier lugar del mundo, se dan clases de español, no de castellano


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

barganiza dijo:


> El caso del inglés en Reino Unido es el mismo que el del Castellano en España, el idioma oficial es el de Inglaterra, pero luego está el galés, el escocés y el gaélico en Irlanda del Norte. Lo de llamar a nuestro idioma Español o Castellano es una cuestión de gusto o política, no lingüística, es como discutir del sexo de los ángeles, y poner ejemplos no demuestra nada, cómo se llame a un idioma depende de factores históricos y culturales, no de la su "categoría" o importancia, llamarlo español no le resta valor a las otras lenguas de España, y llamarlo castellano no le resta valor al español, andar discutiendo si se llama de una manera o de otra es una verdadera chorrada, las dos acepciones existen y son igual de válidas.



NO ES NINGUNA CHORRADA
En America se habla castellano porque el castellano era la lengua del poderoso Reino de Castilla que impuso su lengua al resto de reinos .
Si en lugar de Castilla , hubiera sido la Corona de Aragon , se habria impuesto el catalan al resto de los reinos peninsulares ( incluida Castilla ) y el idioma que hubieran llevado los conquistadores espanoles a America seria el catalan , no el castellano .
Y 500 anos despues seguiriamos aqui en este mismo debate , debatiendo (en catalan ) si al catalan deberia llamarsele " espanol "
I ara el clapham s'anirà a preparar cafè


----------



## Ardilla Roja (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Odessa es catalana entonces?



¡Odessa es rusa! ¿Qué pregunta es esa?


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡Odessa es rusa! ¿Qué pregunta es esa?



Tan rusa como catalana, tu mismo lo dijiste..., también podemos irnos mucho más atrás en el tiempo y entender que Turquía tenga derechos sobre el territorio, o Mongolia, incluso...
También, es una opción, dejar que no sea la historia la que politicamente decida las cosas....por cambiar errores y tal....


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según datos publicados por el ministerio de defensa ruso en Ucrania han luchado muy pocos mercenarios españoles desde el 24 de Febrero, en total 20, de los que 4 han sido eliminados y 4 otros han salido cagando leches. Es muy significativo sobre todo si se comparan éstos números con los de mercenarios portugueses o italianos (un país donde odian a los anglocabrones quizás mas que aquí).... a Antonio quizás lo marginen y ninguneen por ser un gilipollas integral....pero que los anglocabrones no nos consideran un aliado fiable tambien .



Los nigerianos han recibido a base de bien.


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No me digas, según se decía los rusos no recogían los cadáveres y se quedaban secándose al sol.



Yo he oído que se los comían y que Ucrania iba a ganar la guerra.


----------



## ferrys (17 Jun 2022)

Putin vuelve después de las operaciones de cáncer. Se le ve mal, sin energía y sin fuerzas. Apenas puede balbucear y habla con amigos imaginarios.

Cuidado que si mal no le entiendo los hidrocarburos rusos dicen adiós para no volver.
El traductor, parece el mejor Robinson.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

*El tipo al que los fascistas letones quieren encarcelar por ondear la bandera rusa en el monumento a los Libertadores de Riga es liberado*

La investigación contra Alexander Dubjago continúa, pero el hecho de que esté en casa, junto a su madre, es una pequeña victoria.

Hay que recordar que los fascistas lo detuvieron en virtud del demencial artículo 74.1 de la Ley Penal de Letonia, por "Genocidio, crímenes contra la humanidad, la paz y justificación de acciones militares".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea ha anunciado una lista de requisitos para que Ucrania se acerque a la adhesión a la UE. Principal:
> 
> 1. Reforzar la lucha contra la corrupción al más alto nivel proporcionando resultados reales de las investigaciones y nombrando un nuevo fiscal anticorrupción.
> 
> ...



Esto es como pedirle a un taliban afgano, que le permita a su mujer ir en minifalda y tacones a beber alcohol al bar.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jun 2022)

Sobre los medios de comunicación en _La Base_. Entrevista con el gran Noam Chomsky.

*16.06.2022

La Base #76 - Chomsky en La Base: la guerra de Ucrania y los medios*


Spoiler







Divago. Lo que no acabo de entender es que se critique abiertamente la doctrina Monroe, La Escuela de las Américas, la política exterior norteamericana del último siglo, sus escándalos, que se reconozca el papel del Pentágono como principal donante, por poner un ejemplo, de universidades como el MIT, que se critique, con razón, la "invasión no justificada" de Irak, y que sin embargo proponer asuntos como los biolabs financiados por DoD/Pentágono en países como Ucrania forme parte del universo Q-Anon-_alt right_-Trump. Mucho hablar del poder de los medios y de la propaganda pero ahí estuvieron toditos todos y todas durante la "pandemia", nadie se movió un milímetro del consenso oficial.

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es un concepto politico, el idioma hablado por los hispano hablantes es el castellano, es sus mútiples variantes, la insistencia en llamarlo español es solo una manera de apuntalar un determinado concepto de España, concretamente la del Vivan las Caenas.



...ve a hispanoamérica y les dices que hablas en castellano...no en español.

De la primera Gramática de Helio Antonio Nebrija...extrapoláis una realidad que fue...a otra que ya no es. Las siguientes gramáticas eran también del "castellano"??? Y eres tu el que habla de las Glosas Silenses … y sus anotaciones en euskera y en lengua romance???

El castellano nació en tierras de lengua ibera...probablemente muy similar al euskera. Si, LEGUAS CAMÍTICAS...no de los remeros del caucaso que llegaron remando una trainera con la bandera de la Unión Jack decolorada...

O te vas a callar como la gran putona roja que eres...y además no confesar que votaste a la de las cosas chulis…"ej que es esooo...o la guerraaaaa" …???

Hombres de paja mediante...Felipe puede ser cualquier cosa...pero ser usado como hombre de paja...joder mañooo...vives en el séptimo mundo...

Pero bueno...todo os vale a los rojos odiadores...de todo hacéis ventaja ...y sacáis partido con los incautos.


----------



## Fabs (17 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Es eso real?????



No. Pero la gente traga CGI de Disney NASA o de quien sea como lacasitos.


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Al fin se dejan de joder con lo de "socios occidentales"...



Creo que lo de "socios occidentales" era desde 2014 una especie de maskirovka diplomática


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando durante 40 años te han estado metiendo a España y el español por el culo, les coges un cariño....



Entonces sed coherentes y abandonad ordenadamente un foro en español como este...igualmente abandonad España, país al que no queréis y deseáis ver destruido, camino de Best Corea …o China...y aprended allí el cantones o el mandarín...y así no seguiréis sufriendo una lengua, una cultura y una idiosincrasia que os han hecho y os hacen tanto daño.

Y además ...nos dejaréis de dar la murga. Franco murió en su cama en el 75, ahí le tuvisteis...si tan valientes eráis, y tanto le odiabais... no se que hicisteis vosotros y vuestras familias que no lo echasteis abajo...

...no era tan evidente que desgradaba a todo el mundo???


----------



## Abstenuto (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es un concepto politico, el idioma hablado por los hispano hablantes es el castellano, es sus mútiples variantes, la insistencia en llamarlo español es solo una manera de apuntalar un determinado concepto de España, concretamente la del Vivan las Caenas.



Entonces los sudafricanos hablan sudafricano y no inglés

¡Qué interesante, hoyga!


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2022)

> *En el siglo XIX y en siglo XX EE UU fue un gran imperio , porque obtuvo resultados . El dolar se convirtio en moneda de reserva mundial , adquirio Hawaii , aumento sus reservas de oro , derroto a los nazis y a los japoneses ...
> pero eso ya paso . El unico pais imperialista del siglo XXI es Rusia . Es el unico que ha aumentado sus fronteras .
> EE UU no es un Imperio . Un Imperio tiene colonias . Alemania tiene colonias ( la UE ) Rusia tiene colonias ( Bielorrusia , paises ex sovieticos de Asia ) pero EE UU no . Un Imperio se comporta como un Imperio . Y EE UU evita la confrontacion .
> Desde 1991 el protagonista en Europa ha sido Alemania que ha expandido su Imperio .*



@clapham5 en Ciencias Políticas se diferencian dos tipos de Imperios, *los "terrestres" y los "marítimos".*

Los marítimos son Imperiales en cuanto controlan los MARES (3/5 partes del Globo Terráqueo). Algunos Imperios han sido "mixtos", en el sentido de que lograron control marítimo y terrestre (Roma, España en algún momento, Inglaterra y hoy día EE.UU.).

Un Imperio "marítimo" no necesita "tener tierras" porque controla "desde la costa" los territorios. Le basta tener bases de reaprovisionamiento.

Revisa tu lista de qué país "controla los mares" y "tiene más bases" y no necesitas más explicación para deducir que el "Imperio" *desde 1945 a la fecha ES EE.UU.*


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues abra ud un hilo sobre el tema, si ya se mueve poco esto y encima lo embarramos pues ya me dirá.



Perdóname...yo me callo ya.


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
> _* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
> *(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*




Photoshop !!!, a mi me dijeron los compañeros en el foro que los misiles rusos fallan más que escopeta de feria, caen en cualquier lado y la mayoría ni puede despegar.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Telepingo han sacado a 5 mocetones refugees, todos en edad militar y con pinta de rebanacuellos negros.



Son vuestros niños...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Putin vuelve después de las operaciones de cáncer. Se le ve mal, sin energía y sin fuerzas. Apenas puede balbucear y habla con amigos imaginarios.
> 
> Cuidado que si mal no le entiendo los hidrocarburos rusos dicen adiós para no volver.
> El traductor, parece el mejor Robinson.



Al traductor le falta llamarles hijos de puta a los occidentales, aunque Putin no lo diga jajaja


----------



## Nico (17 Jun 2022)

Markkus dijo:


> Cállate subnormal que eres un payaso intoxicador trastornado que te meto una hostia soplapollas que te quito la tontería que tienes anormal.




El camarada @clapham5 es un genio. Podrá no gustarte su ironía, pero el nivel que tiene está dos pisos por arriba de la gran mayoría de nosotros (bueno, dejo de lado al Clapham VII, que es el más lelo de las doce personalidades)


----------



## willbeend (17 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​



No se si es mas marioneta si el macron o el selensky... en todo caso, en esa foto los lilderes europedos hacen un papel diplomatico y el del medio, un papel de heroe. Al menos en lo que a indumentaria se refiere. En un entorno profesional, el del medio seria el "crack" y por eso puede presentarse en camiseta, porque es especial.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> No se si es mas marioneta si el macron o el selensky... en todo caso, en esa foto los lilderes europedos hacen un papel diplomatico y el del medio, un papel de heroe. Al menos en lo que a indumentaria se refiere. En un entorno profesional, el del medio seria el "crack" y por eso puede presentarse en camiseta, porque es especial.



POR ESO LOS OJITOS QUE LE PONE MARICRON TACON

TIENE AL EURO HEROE ALFISIMOCOCOSOMILITAR.... DELANTE Y LE TIENE QUE VER BIEN ... ANTES DE IRSE A SU ENTORNO LLENO DE POLITICOS TRAJEADOS Y NEGRACOS SIN OFICIO NI BENEFICIO 

TODO ESCENOGRAFIA


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Con esto no se puede librar una guerra:



Yo estoy con los de seguir luchando, con suerte vemos la bandera del Dombass clavada en la frente de Van der Leyen, y con un poco más de suerte a Antonio empalado en una.

Aunque deberíamos ser nosotros los que nos encargáramos del problema.


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

*Biden dice que ha sido informado sobre los estadounidenses desaparecidos en Ucrania y que no sabe dónde están. El presidente dice que los estadounidenses no deberían ir a Ucrania*
17:14 || 17/06/2022


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Capturado por combatientes *O* nuevo tanque checo - revisión detallada

El tanque T-72-M, con número de cola 138, del 3er pelotón, 3ª compañía, 1er batallón, una de las brigadas de las AFU. El mínimo kilometraje sugiere que los combatientes ucranianos están tratando de entregar al ejército ruso el armamento occidental recibido en perfecto estado.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Ignorado tras la meada hacia Inglaterra de rigor....


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​




Y la imagen de los tres jinetes (el francés, el alemán y el italiano) en el tren-casa... Todo es un puto producto televisivo-audiovisual. A finales de mes los tenemos a todos en Madriz...


----------



## Elimina (17 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> _worse than you think._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comprendan, vengo de la guerra y en las trincheras no tenemos otra cosa que ponernos.
Las zapatillas las he tenido que robar (de una tienda).


----------



## Yomateix (17 Jun 2022)

*PNV DENUNCIA PINTADAS PRORRUSAS REALIZADAS EN LOS BATZOKIS DE LEMOIZ Y LOIU (BIZKAIA). *El PNV ha denunciado este jueves las pintadas prorrusas realizadas en la fachada de los batzokis de las localidades vizcaínas de Lemoiz y Loiu en las últimas 24 horas. Los jeltzales creen que es *"injustificable el apoyo triste y atroz" de una minorí*a "a la guerra orquestada por Putin" en Ucrania y que, de esta forma, se "revictimice" a los refugiados ucranianos. La primera sede social del PNV atacada ha sido la de Loiu, cuya persiana apareció ayer con pintadas de espray en su fachada, en las que aparecen la característica 'Z' que representa a los partidarios de los rusos, y la hoz y el martillo. Esta pasada madrugada la persiana del batzoki de Armintza, en Lemoiz, ha aparecido con las mismos símbolos.


Edito que lo acabo de leer. *Salario mínimo en Ucrania 137e al mes. *¿Cuanto creen en Europa que les va a costar el cereal y el aceite cuando pongan ese salario mínimo al nivel Europeo y haya un mayor control en los cultivos? Por ejemplo no permitiendo pesticidas más baratos que se usan en paises de los que importamos productos, pero que no se permiten usar en Europa (de lo que se quejaban nuestros agricultores, porque entre unas cosas y otras era imposible competir económicamente con esos paises)


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jun 2022)

E ya.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si muy cierto. El gaseoducto que NO pasa por Marruecos no llega más que 10 no se qué medida y el otro que me riñeron que ni era el mas nuevo que si no, el caso es que con uno no llegamos a todo por eso hay dos.
> 
> Hoy España, sin contar con el volátil gaseoducto que pasa por Marruecos es la mi8tad o menos. Por algo se construyó el segundo gaseoducto.
> 
> ...



No sé si has visto hoy las noticias ... Francia no esta recibiendo gas pero dicen que no estan preocupados porque por un lado se va solucionar con el gasoducto de España y por el otro porque les exportamos electricidad. Meanwhile aqui y hoy y ahora, mientras exportamos gas y electricidad que no tenemos a Francia ...




Ya podéis empezar a sacar las velas. A ese precio la factura de luz media se pone en 100 euros sin aplicar ni impuestos ni peajes ni nada, así de coste de consumo ... 




Que yo entiendo que Antonio no sabe cuanta paga de luz pero yo ya estoy hasta la polla de dejarme los cuernos para pagar sus ansias de meter las narices donde no nos han llamado con el resto de traidores europeos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Y la imagen de los tres jinetes (el francés, el alemán y el italiano) en el tren-casa... Todo es un puto producto televisivo-audiovisual. A finales de mes los tenemos a todos en Madriz...


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es indiferente, si hay un pacto entre dos para que tu no comas o te vistas de una manera, supongo que gracia no te hará



Qué cojones va a ser irrelevante... ¿Qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? Que yo sepa, a parte de toda la gentuza que vive de las desgracias generadas desde la OTAN y toda la industria militar, nadie más come a consecuencia de que la OTAN se expanda. El pacto era entre Rusia y la OTAN; a ellos competía y afectaba.




alfonbass dijo:


> No comprendes nada, no se trata de lo que a ti te parezca importante, se trata de que, un grupo de personas, siempre va a reaccionar de una manera individual. A mi realmente me da igual lo que haya detrás, mientras yo tenga la sensación de que controlo mis opiniones...eso no ocurre en Rusia, por desgracia para muchos, a mi, al menos, me gustaría ver ese país libre, no con gente "cagada" de decir lo que piensan y que al final te lo digan a regañadientes.
> Te dije ya que no creo que vivamos "en occidente" en un paraíso, pero no por eso voy a desear otra "dictadura", pero con lo que me guste, no tiene ni coherencia ni sentido



El que no comprende nada, ni quiere comprender, eres tú. No es lo que a mi me parezca, es lo que es. Llevas tropocientos mensajes viniendo a hablar de tu libro de "libertad" neoliberal y si acaso aprovechando para, a la mínima, echar mierda sobre Rusia o Putin, sea lo que sea. Viendo la paja en el ojo ajeno y obviando la viga en el propio. "Sensación de que controlas tus opiniones", no me hagas reír... Te lo vuelvo a repetir, métete con algún mantra declarado sagrado y verás que sensación tan fenomenal de lo bien que controlas tus opiniones.




alfonbass dijo:


> Es completamente irrelevante, Georgia podría ser hoy en día, perfectamente, un país del tercer mundo. Sin embargo, es un lugar más que aceptable para vivir y para que no te crujan a impuestos, por ejemplo. Lo bueno es que existe margen de mejora, algo que no ocurre aquí.
> 
> Es que, no sé, yo me pregunto qué modelo pondríais para España u "occidente"...hacer todo lo que diga Rusia? o Putin? poner democracias similares? a base de veneno a los "incómodos"? qué, cuál es el modelo? me gustaría que alguien que apoya todo esto me contara la razón de verdad...una anexión a Rusia?
> 
> Podemos criticar todo lo que quieras a USA y su liderazgo mundial, pero...si vamos a buscar otro "orden", yo no quiero experimentos, a los americanos les conozco, no quiero un mundo donde sea China la que decida, porque si eso ocurre lo vamos a pasar muuuuy mal. No, Rusia no tiene esa capacidad, lo siento mucho



Eso sí que es irrelevante. Yo no sé qué modelo sería el más adecuado, a parte de que ese tema ya sería a discutir y desarrollar en otro hilo. Lo que tengo claro es que la actual mierda distópica degenerada que sufrimos en Occidente NO lo es ni de coña. Cada día que pasa, menos.

De todas formas, déjate de hostias. El que tú lleves al botarate comecorbatas ese en el avatar, más con esa pose, es para pretender fastidiar, cual rabieta de niño chico. ¿Acaso lo vas a negar?


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

No se si esto lo ha dicho Putin, pero hay que recordarlo:
En la II Guerra, liberar Ucrania de los nazis tardó desde enero de 1943
hasta mediados del verano de 1944...unos 18 meses... así que el ritmo
actual tampoco es demasiado lento.

Además, si alguna vez Rusia tardara 18 meses en conquistar la Ucrania, 
Europa se degradaría tanto que muchos pedirían ser anexionados a Rusia
y que el NS- 2 se extendiera hasta Lisboa.


----------



## Argentium (17 Jun 2022)

Relevante

*Vladimir Putin en el “Davos ruso”: “La era del orden mundial unipolar se terminó”*
*El mandatario habló en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo y lanzó un fuerte discurso contra Estados Unidos; volvió a cuestionar las sanciones occidentales, a las que tildó de “locas y desconsideradas”*
17 de junio de 2022 16:35


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña va a entrenar a 10.000 soldados ucranianos en los próximos cuatro meses. Es evidente que hay un entendimiento: la estrategia de "guerra hasta el último ucraniano" sin soldados entrenados no funciona bien. Las unidades no preparadas huyen o se rinden. Especialmente con pérdidas diarias de hasta 500 muertos en el Donbass.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os agarrais a un clavo ardiendo, es español pese a que en la constitucion obsoleta de hace casi 50 años, se puso castellano para que los hijos de puta de siempre dejasen de piar.

PD- En la proxima reforma constitucional se arreglara todo, no tengais ninguna duda.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Creo que esta es la tercera vez que hacen una finta en la zona de Sumy para intentar tener ahí tropas ucranianas bloqueadas


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se publican los datos del tercer mercenario estadounidense que podría estar prisionero del ejército ruso
> 
> La CNN informa de que el tercer "soldado de fortuna" desaparecido en Ucrania es el veterano de la Marina Grady Kurpasi.



Mas que esta noticia de desapariciones de mercenarios Usanos, veo mas importante la reciente información de mando Ruso sobre los mercenarios extranjeros que alguna vez pisaron suelo Ucraniano y su destino.

Según esos datos el numero de mercenarios de origen usano alcanza la cifra de 530, de los cuales *214 han sido eliminados *y 217 han salido ya del pais, quedando tan solo 89 activos aun dentro del territorio Ucraniano.

214 eliminados es una cifra considerable mucho mas impactante que hay un tercer prisionero Usano en manos Rusas. De hecho viendo el listado son los mercenarios usanos quienes en mayor proporción respecto su numero original han sufrido perdidas. Imagino los ataques a los centros de entrenamiento fueron verdaderamente una masacre.


Tal informe de bajas lo analiza el Chino de Singapur en uno de sus últimos videos...


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¡otro cateto acomplejado tan anti Cataluña como los Otanicos son anti Rusia... ¿la lógica? ¡ninguna! No tengo puta idea de historia, te tengo envidia y ... sobretodo: ¡quiero tus recursos! ¡a cagar a la vía, y llévate un libro de historia que no lo haya escrito Pérez Reverte!



Cataluña por si misma no tiene ningun interes economico para ninguna nacion extranjera, cuando eso lo asimileis, ahorrareis mucho en farmacos antipsicoticos.  

PD- Si tantos cojones y tan listos sois, volved a dar otro golpe de estado y veremos hasta donde llega la paciencia española.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Qué cojones va a ser irrelevante... ¿Qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? Que yo sepa, a parte de toda la gentuza que vive de las desgracias generadas desde la OTAN y toda la industria militar, nadie más come a consecuencia de que la OTAN se expanda. El pacto era entre Rusia y la OTAN; a ellos competía y afectaba.



Tiene que ver todo, de hecho, todo el problema de Ucrania surge porque...ay....se estaba debatiendo si firmar un acuerdo con la UE....por dios, qué pecado más grande...
Luego está el hecho de que no, no puedes firmar lo que va a hacer o dejar de hacer un tercero, es que es de cajón




Bishop dijo:


> El que no comprende nada, ni quiere comprender, eres tú. No es lo que a mi me parezca, es lo que es. Llevas tropocientos mensajes viniendo a hablar de tu libro de "libertad" neoliberal y si acaso aprovechando para, a la mínima, echar mierda sobre Rusia o Putin, sea lo que sea. Viendo la paja en el ojo ajeno y obviando la viga en el propio. "Sensación de que controlas tus opiniones", no me hagas reír... Te lo vuelvo a repetir, métete con algún mantra declarado sagrado y verás que sensación tan fenomenal de lo bien que controlas tus opiniones.



¿Hay algún límite de mensajes que se puedan escribir? los mios si, porque no le chupan el cipote a Putin? como es eso?
Si, no puedes comparar, aun con todo lo que pasa en "occidente", una sociedad controlada únicamente por un tipo, es que no le encuentro el beneficio de aceptar eso como "mejor".
Además, tu te puedes meter con el feminismo todo lo que quieras, otra cosa es que existan huevos, que no los hay, para quejarse en internet, pero luego me callo...no, hijo mio, eso no es una dictadura, te lo has buscado tu solito y lo has aceptado, yo no lo hago


Bishop dijo:


> Eso sí que es irrelevante. Yo no sé qué modelo sería el más adecuado, a parte de que ese tema ya sería a discutir y desarrollar en otro hilo. Lo que tengo claro es que la actual mierda distópica degenerada que sufrimos en Occidente NO lo es ni de coña. Cada día que pasa, menos.



Es que eso es lo más relevante del todo, por qué, si no, ibamos a estar medio mundo pendiente de lo que pasa en Ucrania día y noche? en un foro español, a más de 4000 kilómetros de distancia?
Precisamente, lo que se discute fuera de Ucrania es el modelo de estado a seguir, si ganan las dictaduras personalistas, creo que quejarnos del feminismo iba a ser lo menos grave, o quieres que te encierren como en China, que el estado disponga de ti cuál peón? Yo eso no lo quiero y, aunque no tenga otra cosa que decirlo, lo diré, así son las cosas


Bishop dijo:


> De todas formas, déjate de hostias. El que tú lleves al botarate comecorbatas ese en el avatar, más con esa pose, es para pretender fastidiar, cual rabieta de niño chico. ¿Acaso lo vas a negar?



Exactamente igual que el que se pone de avatar a Putin, para "chinchar" a los que no les baila el agua, o el que se pone una "z", las personas somos así
Además, es muuuuuy aburrido hablar con gente que está de acuerdo con uno....pero mucho


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

A saber que drogas toma el japuta este:  



.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Jun 2022)

Por si alguien tiene interés. Traducción simultánea al español.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado datos sobre los combatientes extranjeros en Ucrania (PDF).


NÚMERO DE MERCENARIOS EXTRANJEROS EN UCRANIA


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Entonces sed coherentes y abandonad ordenadamente un foro en español como este...igualmente abandonad España, país al que no queréis y deseáis ver destruido, camino de Best Corea …o China...y aprended allí el cantones o el mandarín...y así no seguiréis sufriendo una lengua, una cultura y una idiosincrasia que os han hecho y os hacen tanto daño.
> 
> Y además ...nos dejaréis de dar la murga. Franco murió en su cama en el 75, ahí le tuvisteis...si tan valientes eráis, y tanto le odiabais... no se que hicisteis vosotros y vuestras familias que no lo echasteis abajo...
> 
> ...no era tan evidente que desgradaba a todo el mundo???



Per què ? 
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que apoyar a un pais imperialista que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el arco de triunfo invadiendo a un pais soberano de iure ( algo muy normal en el siglo XVII ) pero no ahora era " justificable " porque Ucrania ( mala malisima ) 
no respetaba los derechos " historicos " de los ruso - parlantes .
Segun el razonamiento del camarada @NS 4 los rusos de Ucrania deben abandonar Espana , sorry , Ucrania , pais al que no quieren y desean ver destruido , camino de Best Corea ...o China (... ) y asi no seguir sufriendo la lengua , cutura e idiosincracia ucraniana
que tanto les hace dano . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe porque esta reflexion es para enmarcarla en un cuadro .
Si defendeis los " derechos historicos " de los rusos de Ucrania ( y eso incluye hablar en el idioma que les salga del orto ) por que criticais los derechos " historicos " de los catalanes , vascos y gallegos que no quieren ser parte de una nacion extranjera ( o sea Espana ) 
Espana existe como entidad juridico - constitucional ( por eso existe la " nacionalidad espanola " . 
La nacion catalana no existe desde el punto de vista politico - constitucional , pero es una realidad desde el punto de linguistico 
Esa realidad , Senores del Jurado , no puede ser ignorada . 
Como tampoco puede ser ignorada la realidad linguista de los " Països russos " de Ucrania .


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

*Reino Unido proporcionará a Ucrania "resistencia estratégica" para combatir a Rusia.*
Reino Unido prestará a *Ucrania* la "resistencia estratégica" para vencer *la invasión de Rusia,* ha prometido este viernes el primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, durante una visita a Kiev. Londres, según Johnson, también trabajará con Ucrania para *exportar sus cosechas de grano a través del Mar Negro* que, según ha denunciado, ha sido tomado como "rehén" por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

El primer ministro británico ha acusado a Rusia de cometer *crímenes de guerra* al buscar deliberadamente la muerte de civiles.

Por su parte, Zelenski ha informado de que ambos países han debatido sobre* el suministro de armas pesadas y nuevas sanciones contra Rusia*. Según ha manifestado


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Y la imagen de los tres jinetes (el francés, el alemán y el italiano) en el tren-casa... Todo es un puto producto televisivo-audiovisual. A finales de mes los tenemos a todos en Madriz...



El spaguetti no fue votado por nadie, a otro le votó el 25% de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto en Francia, y al otro un 15% de los alemanes con derecho a voto. Juntos no llegan ni al 40%


----------



## ZARGON (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cataluña por si misma no tiene ningun interes economico para ninguna nacion extranjera, cuando eso lo asimileis, ahorrareis mucho en farmacos antipsicoticos.
> 
> PD- Si tantos cojones y tan listos sois, volved a dar otro golpe de estado y veremos hasta donde llega la paciencia española.



Efectivamente no hay cojones ni inteligencia.
Lo que hay es mucha propaganda, que se traga mucha gente que ellos desprecian... castellanos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

Esta versión es nueva. Se han acostumbrado y ya no quedan satisfechos con solo empapelarlos a las farolas.


----------



## El-Mano (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mort Cinder (17 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Que mal que envejecen algunas cosas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092398



parece ser que los países más inteligentes son Italia y Alemania. 
Lo de España y Portugal no tiene nombre.


----------



## DCD (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Per què ?
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que apoyar a un pais imperialista que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el arco de triunfo invadiendo a un pais soberano de iure ( algo muy normal en el siglo XVII ) pero no ahora era " justificable " porque Ucrania ( mala malisima )
> no respetaba los derechos " historicos " de los ruso - parlantes .
> Segun el razonamiento del camarada @NS 4 los rusos de Ucrania deben abandonar Espana , sorry , Ucrania , pais al que no quieren y desean ver destruido , camino de Best Corea ...o China (... ) y asi no seguir sufriendo la lengua , cutura e idiosincracia ucraniana
> ...



Bajo esa lógica Cataluña debería prescindir de sus zonas de mayoría hispanohablante.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

joder quiero una de estas


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Esta noticia de este medio es interesante: https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacio...empo-urss.html

*Rusia admite que las sanciones occidentales pueden llevar a un retroceso a la URSS.*

La gobernadora del Banco Central ruso ha explicado que el país debe reducir su dependencia de las exportaciones ante las sanciones occidentales

_Rusia asume que su economía debe cambiar tras las sanciones occidentales sin precedentes por la invasión en Ucrania y para evitar un retroceso a los tiempos de la URSS, lo que implica reducir su dependencia de las exportaciones y estimular la iniciativa privada, señaló hoy el Banco Central.

"Las condiciones externas han cambiado para mucho tiempo, por no decir para siempre", ha afirmado este jueves la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia (BCR), Elvira Nabiúlina, durante una conferencia en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo.

Según la economista, *está claro que la situación "es muy compleja, muy desafiante" *y por ello se trata de ser "flexible" ahora. "Hay que responder a estos cambios de manera proactiva", afirmó.

Ello en un momento en el que *el propio BCR augura la peor recesión este año desde 1994, con una caída del PIB de entre un 8% y un 10%*, aunque ya ha adelantado que revisará en julio sus previsiones al alza, tras afirmar que la contracción será probablemente menos profunda de lo previsto.

Repensar las exportaciones

Nabiúlina sostuvo que Rusia, cuya economía depende considerablemente de las exportaciones, el grueso de las cuales son petróleo y gas, debe repensar este modelo.

Ahora "una parte importante de la producción debe beneficiar al mercado interior", recalcó, en un momento en que la Unión Europea (UE) ha acordado reducir su dependencia del petróleo ruso en el marco de las sanciones comunitarias a Moscú. Pero sobre todo, enfatizó Nabiúlina, *todo el mundo entiende que no tener prácticamente ningún acceso a tecnología "llevará a una degradación" de la economía rusa.

Y en la URSS hubo una gran brecha tecnológica con Occidente. *"Para no regresar a la URSS en ciertos aspectos tenemos que centrarnos en la iniciativa privada. Sin eso, no hay espacio para el desarrollo tecnológico", recalcó Nabiúlina.

Modernizarse es obligatorio

La modernización de la economía rusa, insistió, es "uno de nuestros deberes". Maxim Oreshkin, asesor del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, recordó que en el pasado Rusia ya tuvo que depender de sí mismo, pero ahora no hay peligro de retroceder a la URSS.

"*Definitivamente no. La economía de la URSS era ineficiente en varios sentidos, era cerrada, no competitiva, ineficaz porque estaba demasiado centralizada.* Eso no es así ahora en Rusia y no será así. Habrá una economía más eficiente, más flexible, más propensa a los cambios, más resistente a las pandemias", defendió.

El ministro de Desarrollo Económico, Maxim Reshétnikov, *sostuvo que las sanciones occidentales han obligado a Rusia a cambiar las cadenas de suministro y las de la producción.* "Necesitamos algo de tiempo, necesitamos este tiempo para ver los cambios estructurales" en la economía rusa, dijo.

El ministro de Finanzas, Antón Siluánov, consideró que la división entre Occidente y Rusia "es muy clara" ahora, ya que la globalización está basada en el principio "amigo o enemigo".

A su juicio, es obvio que Rusia necesita ahora un "nuevo programa económico, su propio programa de producción y también desarrollar tecnología clave, que es absolutamente necesaria". *La falta de tecnología propia en un entorno de sanciones ha tenido ya un impacto en las exportaciones de gas de Rusia a Europa.*

Vínculo de tecnología y gas

Esta semana el gigante ruso Gazprom alegó problemas con la revisión técnica de motores de turbinas de la empresa alemana Siemens para reducir en casi un 60% el suministro de gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream.

El Gobierno alemán ve, no obstante, una "intencionalidad política" en la reducción del suministro de gas, además de una estrategia destinada a provocar un incremento de precios, en palabras del ministro de Economía y el Clima, Robert Habeck.

"No hay premeditación alguna. Es un problema que no tiene nada que ver con nosotros", ha declarado este jueves el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov. El consejero delegado de Gazprom, Alexéi Miller, afirmó este jueves que, "a día de hoy, no hay solución a los problemas" del gasoducto, que transporta gas ruso a Alemania a través del mar Báltico.

Explicó que la empresa alemana Siemens solo tiene una planta donde hacer las revisiones técnicas de los motores y ésta se encuentra en Canadá, que ha impuesto sanciones a Rusia. "Ahora Siemens no puede sacar las turbinas" de ese país para devolverlas a Rusia, detalló.

El precio del gas natural TTF para entrega en julio en el mercado holandés ha cerrado en 120 euros por megavatio hora (MWh), después de que llegase a tocar los 147. El embajador ruso ante la Unión Europea (UE), Vladímir Chizhov, advirtió de que los problemas técnicos podrían obligar a Gazprom a suspender del todo el suministro si no se halla una solución.

Miller admitió que las exportaciones de gas a Europa han bajado en los primeros cinco meses del año, pero a la vez ha subido el precio. Del 1 de enero al 15 de junio las ventas de Gazprom a países europeos se redujeron un 28,9% en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021, hasta 65.600 millones de metros cúbicos.

"Sí, tenemos una disminución en el suministro de gas a Europa (...), pero los precios aumentaron varias veces más. Por lo tanto, si digo que no estamos ofendidos, no finjo", dijo._


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

*Excelente trabajo de los partisanos ucranianos eliminando ratas rusas *





Mort Cinder dijo:


> parece ser que los países más inteligentes son Italia y Alemania.
> Lo de España y Portugal no tiene nombre.



Los alemanes y los italianos son cobardes y afeminados, NO inteligentes. ¿Te escuece que los españoles todavía tengan algo de memoria y sepan quienes son sus peores enemigos?






El 'emisario' de Putin ofreció 10.000 soldados rusos a Puigdemont para la independencia


A finales de octubre de 2020, cuando estalló el conocido 'caso Voloh' que investiga una presunta trama de financiación de los independentistas fugados a Bélgica,...




www.elmundo.es




*El 'emisario' de Putin ofreció 10.000 soldados rusos a Puigdemont para la independencia*
Las intervenciones telefónicas del 'caso Voloh' narran el encuentro entre el entonces presidente catalán y representantes rusos que querían hacer de Cataluña otra Suiza


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mas que esta noticia de desapariciones de mercenarios Usanos, veo mas importante la reciente información de mando Ruso sobre los mercenarios extranjeros que alguna vez pisaron suelo Ucraniano y su destino.
> 
> Según esos datos el numero de mercenarios de origen usano alcanza la cifra de 530, de los cuales *214 han sido eliminados *y 217 han salido ya del pais, quedando tan solo 89 activos aun dentro del territorio Ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Yo imagino que si ven que el prisionero es americano lo dejan seco ahí mismo. Lo raro debe ser que alguno alcance la prisión.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Kateryna Gubareva es nombrada subdirectora de la administración regional de Kherson

Ha tomado posesión de su cargo como subdirectora de la administración civil-militar de la región de Kherson. También supervisará el desarrollo digital de la región, las comunicaciones y las cuestiones de regulación legal.

Kateryna Yuriyivna Gubareva es natural de Kakhovka. Tiene dos títulos de educación superior: en informática y en administración pública.

Desde 2014 participó activamente en los actos de la Primavera Rusa en el Donbass. Trabajó como jefa del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la RPD (2014), diputada del Consejo Popular de la RPD de la primera convocatoria (2014-2018) y asistente del jefe del Gobierno de la RPD (2018-2019). Es autora de varias leyes y proyectos de ley del DNR. En 2020-2021 dirigió proyectos de digitalización en una empresa de informática.

Casada. Madre de tres hijos.

Está en las listas de sanciones de Estados Unidos, la UE y sus satélites desde 2014 por su postura sociopolítica.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## radium (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mas que esta noticia de desapariciones de mercenarios Usanos, veo mas importante la reciente información de mando Ruso sobre los mercenarios extranjeros que alguna vez pisaron suelo Ucraniano y su destino.
> 
> Según esos datos el numero de mercenarios de origen usano alcanza l*a cifra de 530, de los cuales 214 han sido eliminados *y 217 han salido ya del pais, quedando tan solo 89 activos aun dentro del territorio Ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Algo mas del 40% de los mercenarios de origen USA han sido eliminados. Posiblemente muchos instructores han caído en los ataques a los lugares de entrenamiento.


----------



## willbeend (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No se si esto lo ha dicho Putin, pero hay que recordarlo:
> En la II Guerra, liberar Ucrania de los nazis tardó desde enero de 1943
> hasta mediados del verano de 1944...unos 18 meses... así que el ritmo
> actual tampoco es demasiado lento.
> ...



Para cuando Rusia libere a la poblacion de Ucrania, vamos a estar los europeos sufriendo tal crisis, que es probable que se vean obligados a seguir liberando paises europeos del yugo y el lavado de cerebro al que llevan decadas sometidos. La gran putada de todo esto serian los Pirineos, que ya me veo que de ahi no pasaran y aqui seguiremos comiendo mierda monarquica hasta que nos follen desde Africa... estamos en el peor lugar.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

*Putin: El asalto a las fortificaciones, según los militares, a pesar de los ataques a Donetsk, es desaconsejable*

▪El ejército ruso se plantea no convertir las ciudades liberadas de Donbass en "una semblanza de Stalingrado".

▪Rusia no abandonará la RNL y la RND. Para lo que son estos sacrificios, por supuesto que apoyaremos a la gente de estos territorios. Las peleas son siempre una tragedia, son inevitables

▪Rusia tenía todo el derecho, en virtud de la carta de la ONU, a reconocer la independencia de las repúblicas del Donbás y a proporcionarles después ayuda militar. Nuestras acciones son absolutamente legítimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Putin ha prometido que se reforzarán las fuerzas dedicadas a las labores de contrabatería en la dirección de Donetsk. Se trata de una respuesta a la petición oficial de Donetsk de aumentar la ayuda militar.
Supongo que sería una buena idea enviar los viejos complejos Tochka-U con un gran stock de misiles a la DNR para que trabajen bajo la fortificación de Avdiivka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Per què ?
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que apoyar a un pais imperialista que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el arco de triunfo invadiendo a un pais soberano de iure ( algo muy normal en el siglo XVII ) pero no ahora era " justificable " porque Ucrania ( mala malisima )
> no respetaba los derechos " historicos " de los ruso - parlantes .
> Segun el razonamiento del camarada @NS 4 los rusos de Ucrania deben abandonar Espana , sorry , Ucrania , pais al que no quieren y desean ver destruido , camino de Best Corea ...o China (... ) y asi no seguir sufriendo la lengua , cutura e idiosincracia ucraniana
> ...



Al ignore por pesao con el temita.


----------



## Mort Cinder (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> RUSIA MIENTE
> Si fuera la" *seguridad* " Rusia habria abortado el golpe de estado en Kiev en 24 horas .
> Una llamada de Yanukovich y Rusia hubiera enviado a sus tropas especiales que habrian tardado nada en anikilar a los golpistas . Igual que aborto el golpe de estado en Kazajastan y Bielorrusia . Rusia queria que cayera Yanukovich .
> Por eso libero a Jodorkovsky y lo envio con un lacito azul a Frau Merkel ...para que la tetona , sorry ..." teutona " mordiera el anzuelo
> ...



Qué manía le tienes a Alemania, hombre, ¿acaso una alemana te dio calabazas? O tuviste una eyaculación prematura y se rió de ti?
Joderrr, si Alemania es un país de puta madre, si Alemania sacrificó el arma más potente que tenía, el marco, die Deutsche Mark, para complacer a franceses e ingleses, si Alemania lo único que quiere es paz, pasta, la casita con jardín y garaje, 3 viajes de vacaciones al año, en verano y en otoño a Mallorca o a la Costa Blanca, en invierno a esquiar a Suiza o a Austria, si Alemania tiene a su ejército en un estado vergonzoso y encima en Alemania ahora mismo mandan una panda de irresponsables, novatos, los Verdes, gentuza, funcionarios, que nos van a dejar en bolas, totalmente desharrapados.
Venga, chaval, tómate una buena cerveza alemana y reconcíliate con Deutschland.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que Ucrania tiene una salida, mala a priori, pero a medio plazo es fatal para Rusia ya que para Rusia lo unico que le sirve es anexionarse y destruir Ucrania entera, cosa que ya no va a poder hacer. 

El unico objetivo valido de Rusia es destruir Ucrania entera, que los ucranianos todos acaben o muertos o desplazados, y que ya no quede nada que anexionar a la UE, por eso el hijoPutin ha perdido la guerra, por que no ha podido hacer eso.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Putin sobre los bombardeos de Donetsk.
Los bombardeos de Donetsk cesarán cuando lleguemos a la retaguardia de las fortificaciones ucranianas en la línea del frente de la capital del DPR.

Por así decirlo, la reacción a los intentos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de atacar Donetsk para obligar al comando de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa a reducir la presión sobre el grupo de las fuerzas armadas de Severodonetsk y eslava y lanzar fuerzas al asalto de la fortificación de avdeevsky. No se han abandonado los planes de cercar la agrupación de las AFU en el Donbás. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> parece ser que los países más inteligentes son Italia y Alemania.
> Lo de España y Portugal no tiene nombre.



España es el país más borrego de occidente. Por eso desaparecerá.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Un buen tipo de cambio del dólar para Rusia, según Putin, es de 70 a 75 rublos por dólar. Obviamente, el actual récord de apreciación del rublo tampoco es bueno para la economía actual, al igual que el desplome de marzo a 140. Hasta ahora no ha sido posible volver al tipo de cambio deseado. Lo irónico de la situación es que hace unos meses la mayoría de los economistas suponían que el principal problema de la economía rusa sería la estabilización del rublo y la necesidad de reforzarlo. De hecho, ahora tienen que lidiar con el problema de su debilitamiento. Esto vuelve a plantear la cuestión de la calidad de las previsiones económicas, incluso a corto plazo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado datos sobre los combatientes extranjeros en Ucrania (PDF).
> 
> 
> NÚMERO DE MERCENARIOS EXTRANJEROS EN UCRANIA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093448



Viene regulinchi la resistencia globalista


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

Grupo O










y músicos


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las declaraciones de Tokayev de que Kazajstán no reconoce la independencia de la DNR y la LNR, al igual que no reconoce la independencia de Kosovo o Taiwán.

En realidad, el reconocimiento por parte de Kazajistán de la independencia de la DNR y la LNR ya no es crucial, porque después de que se complete la liberación de los territorios del Donbass, habrá referendos sobre la reunificación con Rusia y la cuestión del "reconocimiento de la DNR y la LNR soberanas" ya no será relevante.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

La salida mala para Ucrania que seria la peor, ya que la mejor es que Rusia no se lleve nada, es hasta buena, es decir, Rusia se lleva su trozo, Ucrania entra en la UE y a partir de ahí se acabó que Rusia pueda atacar a un pais de la UE. 

Por eso la UE es consciente de ello, de que Ucrania está luchando contra un pais genocida y asesino y le tiene que dar entrada en la UE cuanto antes.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

Eso díselo a las víctimas del genocida del Kremlin


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a la cuestión de dónde están las "líneas rojas" tras las cuales se atacarán los "centros de decisión", Putin dijo que se reservaría la respuesta a esa pregunta.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## willbeend (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kateryna Gubareva es nombrada subdirectora de la administración regional de Kherson
> 
> Ha tomado posesión de su cargo como subdirectora de la administración civil-militar de la región de Kherson. También supervisará el desarrollo digital de la región, las comunicaciones y las cuestiones de regulación legal.
> 
> ...



Y mientras tanto aqui las feminazis mirando shows de transvestidos y entrevistas a refugiadas ucranianas rajando de la mala calidad de los hoteles en las que las alojan por la jeta.


----------



## UsufructO (17 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El misil ruso Kinzhal, con una velocidad de 12.000 km/hora, es decir, 10 veces más rápido que el sonido,*
> _* ha sido utilizado hoy para destruir un depósito de armas ucraniano a 136 metros bajo tierra. *_
> *(El asombro del reportero estadounidense cuando se lo encuentra de repente).*



12.000 por hora y se ve caer en camara lenta... no se Rick...


----------



## ATDTn (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Per què ?
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que apoyar a un pais imperialista que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el arco de triunfo invadiendo a un pais soberano de iure ( algo muy normal en el siglo XVII ) pero no ahora era " justificable " porque Ucrania ( mala malisima )
> no respetaba los derechos " historicos " de los ruso - parlantes .
> Segun el razonamiento del camarada @NS 4 los rusos de Ucrania deben abandonar Espana , sorry , Ucrania , pais al que no quieren y desean ver destruido , camino de Best Corea ...o China (... ) y asi no seguir sufriendo la lengua , cutura e idiosincracia ucraniana
> ...



No, Cataluña no es Ucrania, ni tantos otros.
El catalán es un arma política, nada más. Porque los radicales lo han querido. Yo apenas lo uso y tengo un C2.

¿Cuando ha existido una Cataluña independiente?
Reino de Cataluña, no existió. Murcia, Valencia, Navarra sí.

Paso ya del tema. He vivido en muchas partes de España y lo de Valencia/Cataluña con la propaganda de la historia y el idioma es insoportable. Cuando llamaban castellanos a los gallegos o a otros, pues ya si eso qué más da.

Manipulación, odio... ahora son 4 payasetes.
Pero la historia es la que es.


----------



## ATDTn (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> España es el país más borrego de occidente. Por eso desaparecerá.



"*España es el país más fuerte del mundo*, los españoles llevan siglos intentado destruirlo y no lo han conseguido." Otto von Bismarck


----------



## Remequilox (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kateryna Gubareva es nombrada subdirectora de la administración regional de Kherson
> 
> Ha tomado posesión de su cargo como subdirectora de la administración civil-militar de la región de Kherson. También supervisará el desarrollo digital de la región, las comunicaciones y las cuestiones de regulación legal.
> 
> ...



Esta es una mujer de armas tomar (literalmente):











Ekaterina Gubareva


Ekaterina Gubareva (born 5 July 1983) was the Minister of Foreign Affairs of the Donetsk People's Republic from 16 May to 15 August 2014, preceding Alexandru Caraman. Ekaterina Gubareva was born on 5 July 1983 in Kakhova, Kherson Oblast, Ukrainian SSR in the Soviet Union. She acquired a degree...




historica.fandom.com









Separatist forces of the war in Donbas - FamousFix.com list







m.famousfix.com


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jun 2022)

Vladimir Putin: "El bombardeo de Donetsk se detendrá cuando entremos en la parte trasera de las áreas fortificadas de Ucrania en la línea del frente de la capital de la RPD".


----------



## ZARGON (17 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> ...lo único que quiere es paz, pasta, la casita con jardín y garaje, 3 viajes de vacaciones al año,...



Eso lo quieren todos los habitantes de las democracias liberales. A los que no les interesa eso (porque ya lo tienen y mas) es a los politicos de turno que solo cumplen ordenes de los verdaderos mandamases.


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tiene que ver todo, de hecho, todo el problema de Ucrania surge porque...ay....se estaba debatiendo si firmar un acuerdo con la UE....por dios, qué pecado más grande...
> Luego está el hecho de que no, no puedes firmar lo que va a hacer o dejar de hacer un tercero, es que es de cajón
> 
> 
> ...



No, no tiene nada que ver. Lo que se pactó en su momento entre Rusia y la OTAN, era la no expansión de la OTAN al este. Y que yo sepa la OTAN no está obligada a aceptar terceros como miembros por mucho que estos quieran. ¿Nos acordamos de cuando lo pidió, a modo de troleo o no, Rusia? Lo de después de la UE y Ucrania es otra movida posterior, hasta cierto punto interna, con ese otro pacto ya empezado a no respetarse.

Irrelevante y falaz. No es que vayamos camino de una dictadura, es que es mucho peor. Si no ves las múltiples veces que han asomado la patita, con el tema genaro y *sobre todo últimamente con el tema covid,* te espera un amargo despertar. Como consigan imponer totalmente la distopía que tienen en proceso, te vas a enterar de verdad lo que es una dictadura. Ecológica, resiliente, generofluida y *sostenible*, eso sí.... 

Ya veo... pues entonces te trataré como a los niños chicos. Así te vas a ver a partir de ahora, _para todo el que no quiera tener que ver al comecorbatas porque al señorito se le antoja chinchar cual niño chico_:







Tan sólo hay que añadir esto en el ublock o similar:


```
! 2022-06-17 https://www.burbuja.info - Comecorbatas
www.burbuja.info##img.avatar-u61098-m:style(transform:rotate(180deg))
```
Porque tenemos libertad para decidir lo que queremos ver, ¿o no?


----------



## ATDTn (17 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Bajo esa lógica Cataluña debería prescindir de sus zonas de mayoría hispanohablante.



Todas excepto las menos pobladas y rurales.
Valle d'Aran puede que quieran España, creo...


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

Aquí la confirmación de que Putiniano la cago con los pasteleos de Minsk.

Ya lo dijimos aquí y casi nos fusilan por ello. 

Partida de ajedrez y tal 


El primer ‘presidente’ de la Ucrania golpista, Petró Poroshenko, acaba de felicitarse por el ‘éxito’ de los acuerdos de Minsk, que garantizaban la integridad territorial del país en caso de que el régimen de Kiev frenara el genocidio en Donbás y permitiera a sus habitantes hablar el idioma ruso y seguir teniendo fuertes lazos comerciales con el gigante euroasiático. Manifestó que Ucrania nunca se planteó cumplir lo firmado, sino que necesitó estos acuerdos para ganarse tiempo y prepararse militarmente para la ‘solución final’ de la cuestión de la población rusa del Este de Ucrania. En este contexto, Poroshenko acaba de decir que los acuerdos de Minsk “cumplieron su papel”. Sería interesante escuhar comentarios al respecto de Alemania y Francia como países ‘garantes’ de estos acuerdos


----------



## Fabs (17 Jun 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> 12.000 por hora y se ve caer en camara lenta... no se Rick...



Por la inmediatez del sonido parece que cayó muy cerca... XDXD


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Lo que hay que tener claro es que Rusia no hace una guerra de invasión para anexionarse infraestructuras, recursos, industrias y luchando solo contra ejercitos, Rusia hace una guerra destructiva en la que solo entiende de matar civiles y destruir todo lo que pueda.

Por eso suelo decir que son una cultura genocida y asesina, por que asi es, eso son.


----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Y qué decir del populacho, que vota, consiente y traga todo y con todo lo que se le echa?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El spaguetti no fue votado por nadie, a otro le votó el 25% de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto en Francia, y al otro un 15% de los alemanes con derecho a voto. Juntos no llegan ni al 40%




Totalmente, y ahí están.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...ve a hispanoamérica y les dices que hablas en castellano...no en español.
> 
> De la primera Gramática de Helio Antonio Nebrija...extrapoláis una realidad que fue...a otra que ya no es. Las siguientes gramáticas eran también del "castellano"??? Y eres tu el que habla de las Glosas Silenses … y sus anotaciones en euskera y en lengua romance???
> 
> ...



yo soy chileno y a mi en el colegio me pasaban la asignatura de CASTELLANO más tarde la cambiaron por Lenguaje y comunicación, esto fue así por lo menos en los paises del cono sur.

yo hablo castellano o español indistintamente , el cacao mental lo tienen uds en la península por los nacionalismos locales


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se viene una coalición como la de Lepanto para rapiña a Argelia



No es nada descabellado, primero los usanos nos joden el gas ruso que llega a europa por las tuberias, ahora solo les queda cerrar las tuberias argelinas...

PD- Tenemos unos "aliados" que no nos merecemos.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que hay que tener claro es que Rusia no hace una guerra de invasión para anexionarse infraestructuras, recursos, industrias y luchando solo contra ejercitos, Rusia hace una guerra destructiva en la que solo entiende de matar civiles y destruir todo lo que pueda.
> 
> Por eso suelo decir que son una cultura genocida y asesina, por que asi es, eso son.



Te lo arreglo. Rusia no hace una guerra de invasión, de hecho como acaba de decir Lavrov, Rusia no está invadiendo Ucrania, porque Ucrania no tiene nada que Rusia necesite. 

Rusia está en Ucrania matando nazis que están al servicio de la OTAN, y destruyendo toda infraestructura otánica que pretenda establecerse en Ucrania. 

Recuerda, operación técnico-militar de desnacificación y desotanificación de Ucrania.

OTAN que por cierto es una organización nazi en esencia, creada en su momento por los anglo-americanos para integrar a los restos del ejército nazi que habían fracasado en su primer intento de someter a Rusia, por aquel entonces la URSS.


----------



## eolico (17 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El spaguetti no fue votado por nadie, a otro le votó el 25% de los ciudadanos con derecho a voto en Francia, y al otro un 15% de los alemanes con derecho a voto. Juntos no llegan ni al 40%



Podriamos añadir a von der Leyen y Borrell sin ni un voto que los respalde para sus puestos. Eso si, deciden por todos como si estuvieran en mision divina, tomando las peores decisiones posibles para Europa y las mejores para terceros y para sus propios intereses.

Europa NO va bien.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el nivel de mamarrachismo de la polémica sobre el español es de epopeya



Toda la polemica catalina es defender a muerte que el castellano y el catalan son equiparables e igual de importantes y que el español no existe, toma del frasco Carrasco !!!.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Las negociaciones sobre el futuro de Ucrania sólo podrán comenzar cuando no haya tropas rusas en el país, momento en el que Kiev recibirá garantías de seguridad (c) Boris Johnson

Por lo tanto, Ucrania no puede esperar negociaciones ni garantías.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jun 2022)

Interesante ver que en RTVE señalan en alguna medida a los del Batallón Azov como nazis y que cometen atrocidades. Tiene el vídeo partes repugnantes, pero parece que se está gestando un cambio de actitud...


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

El enemigo ataca el centro de Donetsk
En estos momentos una enorme columna de humo del incendio en el distrito de Kievsky tras la acción punitiva









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

*"Hace un año y medio, en mi intervención en el Foro de Davos, *
_*volví a insistir en que la era del orden mundial unipolar ha terminado 
-quiero empezar con esto, no hay forma de evitarlo-, ha terminado *_
*a pesar de todos los intentos de preservarlo..."*
Putin, hoy.


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

El primer vídeo de los mercenarios estadounidenses capturados en el cautiverio ruso. Por supuesto, tuvieron suerte de estar vivos y en Rusia no existe la pena de muerte.
El mercenario Druk dice estar en contra de la guerra. Al parecer, vino a Kharkiv a propósito para decir a nuestros militares que está en contra de la guerra. Debería haber sido sencillo: un conductor de cocina de campo de Alabama.









Colonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

Parecer ser el impacto de 2 misiles en infraestructuras militares de Nikolaev



Lla noticia se confirma por otro lado.
*La base des Forces armées ukrainiennes à Nikolaev a été touchée par deux missiles Kalibr*


----------



## Harman (17 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña suministrará a Ucrania un lote de obuses L118 de 105 mm. Desarrollado y producido en la década de 1970.
El alcance del fuego es de hasta 18 km.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Odessa es catalana entonces?



Tambien es catalana, Colon catalan, Cervantes catalan, el primer hombre en pisar la luna catalan, habra que preguntaros si Gagarin tambien era catalan !!!.  

PD- Seguro que era de Tortosa (Tartessos).


----------



## Strikelucky (17 Jun 2022)

Quien no vea que Ucrania como estado va a desparecer que reflexione un poco sobre lo que está ocurriendo.

1-Territorio que Rusia libera es territorio Ruso a partir de ese momento, su bandera, su moneda, sus pasaportes, sus libros de texto...
Olvidaos de volver a ver la bandera Ucraniana en ninguno de esos oblast.
2-Desnazificacion y desmilitarizacion que comprende todo el territorio donde se encuentren los nazis y los militares que no se rindan.

Esos dos puntos nos indican que la operación militar especial se desarrollará en todo el territorio hasta alcanzar los objetivos programados. Y eso nos dice que no volverá a ser Ucrania; por algo el señor Medvedev o como se llame ya lo dijo ayer en un twit muy acertado.

Rusia no quería la guerra pero no se echa para atrás, una vez que arranca no para a mitad.

Y algunos se sorprenderán cuando descubran que la Otan o bien vuelve a las fronteras de 1991, o bien será destruida. Para algo Rusia se guarda la baza de la guerra y sus mejores unidades en espera. Y algo me dice que Rusia no irá sola, veis a occidente dispuestos a pagar ese precio? Porque parece que los Rusos van contentos a matar nazis, irías tú a matar rusos?


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

El viceprimer ministro Borisov admite que es posible que haya que desmantelar aviones extranjeros para obtener piezas.


Según el viceprimer ministro Yuri Borisov, parte de la actual flota de aviones extranjeros en Rusia puede ser desmantelada por piezas a medida que los aviones se vayan quedando obsoletos. Puede que duren otros cinco años más o menos, predijo el viceprimer ministro.

"Con toda probabilidad, podemos llegar al punto en que, a medida que la flota se degrade, se retiren las piezas de repuesto, y esto debe ser previsto, pero los cálculos del Ministerio de Transporte muestran que viviremos bastante con la explotación de esta flota durante cinco años", dijo el Sr. Borisov en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo 

Añadió que las sanciones occidentales, que causaron problemas en la operación de los aviones extranjeros, pueden permanecer en vigor durante "diez años o más". "No me hago ilusiones de que todas las sanciones se levanten inmediatamente después del fin de las hostilidades", dijo el viceprimer ministro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jun 2022)

Ha ido BoJo en persona a decírselo 

_ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña propone una mejora masiva del entrenamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas. Esto llevará a Gran Bretaña a entrenar hasta 10.000 fuerzas cada 120 días._


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> en Ucrania han luchado muy pocos mercenarios españoles desde el 24 de Febrero, en total 20, de los que 4 han sido eliminados y otros tantos han salido cagando leches.



Se conoce si Pablito alias "Turbito" a caido ???.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)

A tragar quina, putinejas


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver. Lo que se pactó en su momento entre Rusia y la OTAN, era la no expansión de la OTAN al este. Y que yo sepa la OTAN no está obligada a aceptar terceros como miembros por mucho que estos quieran. ¿Nos acordamos de cuando lo pidió, a modo de troleo o no, Rusia? Lo de después de la UE y Ucrania es otra movida posterior, hasta cierto punto interna, con ese otro pacto ya empezado a no respetarse.
> 
> Irrelevante y falaz. No es que vayamos camino de una dictadura, es que es mucho peor. Si no ves las múltiples veces que han asomado la patita, con el tema genaro y *sobre todo últimamente con el tema covid,* te espera un amargo despertar. Como consigan imponer totalmente la distopía que tienen en proceso, te vas a enterar de verdad lo que es una dictadura. Ecológica, resiliente, generofluida y *sostenible*, eso sí....
> 
> Ya veo... pues entonces te trataré como a los niños chicos. Así te vas a ver a partir de ahora, _para todo el que no quiera tener que ver al comecorbatas porque al señorito se le antoja chinchar cual niño chico_:



El clapham esta horrorizado de la ingenuidad de los esfericolas que dan como un hecho lo que es una mera suposicion
La URSS no pacto nada con Occidente . Eso es mera especulacion . Si la NO AMPLIACION de la OTAN era tan importante para Rusia lo que debio haber hecho Gorbachov fue asegurarse de no ocurriera por medio de un Tratado Internacional con garantias ...
Es verdad que un Tratado Internacional con ganarantias tampoco hubiera servido de nada , pero al menos Rusia podria quejarse con razon
Gorbachov actuo negligentemente con conocimiento de causa para joder a la URSS .
JOER , que Gorbachov es abogado . Es verdad que hay abogados judios y ...el resto , pero tenia que saber que sin un documento escrito los pactos son mierdade gallina . Rusia se equivoco .
Los abogados de Occidente ( Flinkestein , Fritz, Cohen y algun Dupois ) se comieron viva a Rusia .
Putin es abogado y sabe muy bien lo que significa un papel firmado .
El unico objetivo de la OTAN es defender a Europa de Rusia .
Europa es el Lebensraum aleman . El EURO se inspiro en el marco , no en la lira ni en el franco ni en la peseta espanola .
El presupuesto de EE UU garantiza dos cosas a ) dinero para la industria militar b ) defensa del Lebensraum aleman .
El objetivo de la OTAN no es enfrentarse a Rusia , es "contener " a Rusia en el unico territorio donde Rusia puede expandirse ( El Lebensraum )
Ucrania es la " ultima " frontera . Es irrelevante si Ucrania entra en la UE , porque UE sin OTAN no es Lebensraum
La frontera occidental de Ucrania sean las fronteras occidentales de los Oblasts de Vinnytsia y Zhitomir .
La nueva Ucrania sera del tamano de Rumania y su capital sera Leopolis .
Un pais " pequeno " etnicamente germanico sin la "contaminacion " de los " països russos "


----------



## pgas (17 Jun 2022)

17 de junio de 2022

*Ucrania: Estados Unidos avanza hacia la escalada*

Las consecuencias económicas catastróficas de la guerra proxy 'occidental' con Rusia están surgiendo. Como resultado, la alta inflación, causada por restricciones en el lado de la oferta debido a las sanciones y un gasto excesivo, arruinará a las clases medias de muchos países.
Para aquellos que no usaban anteojeras y que sabían de las economías reales de 'occidente' y Rusia, esto era muy predecible :


> Estados Unidos está presionando a sus 'aliados' europeos para que cometan un suicidio económico sancionando todo lo relacionado con Rusia. Estados Unidos debería ser más cuidadoso. Es uno de los mayores compradores de petróleo ruso y su industria aeronáutica depende del titanio de Rusia. *Rusia seguramente sabe quién está tratando de lastimarlo más y seguramente sabe cómo, y tiene los medios para devolver el daño.*



El dolor no ha llegado en absoluto a su punto máximo. Este invierno será muy difícil para Europa. Los países pobres están aún peor. Muchos experimentarán crisis de hambre y disturbios.
Hoy, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pronunció un discurso en el foro económico de San Petersburgo. La transcripción aún no está disponible, pero aquí hay extractos de un hilo de Twitter :


> El euroasiático @Russ_Warrior - 12:58 UTC · 17 de junio de
> ⚡Presidente Putin en #SPIEF2022: "En Estados Unidos, después de haber declarado la victoria en la Guerra Fría, se declararon los mensajeros de Dios en la tierra, que no tienen obligaciones, sino solo intereses. Parecen no darse cuenta de que se han formado nuevos centros poderosos en el planeta"
> Putin en #SPIEF2022: "Los cambios en el mundo son fundamentales, pivotales e inexorables. Y es un error creer que en el momento de los cambios rápidos puedes quedarte fuera, esperando que supuestamente todo volverá a la normalidad, y todo volverá a ser como antes. ¡ *No lo hará!*





> "Habrá una profunda degradación en Europa, las élites actuales serán reemplazadas" — Presidente Putin en #SPIEF2022 "Sus políticas equivocadas conducirán a un aumento de los sentimientos nacionalistas y extremistas en la sociedad europea".
> "El mundo fue llevado sistemáticamente a una gran crisis global por los países del llamado "G7": el presidente Putin en #SPIEF2022.





> "La UE ha perdido totalmente su soberanía política, sus élites bailan al son de otros, causando daño a su propia población"





> ❗"El hambre en los países más pobres estará en la conciencia de Occidente y de las llamadas democracias europeas" - Presidente Putin en #SPIEF2022





> "Este problema no ha surgido hoy, no en los últimos 3 o 4 meses, y no es culpa de #Rusia. Nos complacería ser tan omnipotentes. La situación ha ido empeorando durante años, debido a las actividades de quienes planearon romper los flujos comerciales", subrayó el presidente Putin





> ❗"Todos los que quieran seguir trabajando/cooperando con Rusia están siendo amenazados por Estados Unidos" - Presidente #Putin "Sin embargo, esto demuestra si los verdaderos líderes están al frente de un país o no", subrayó el presidente.





> "Rusia está entrando en la era venidera como un país soberano poderoso y solo los estados soberanos fuertes pueden tener voz en el orden mundial emergente, sin estar condenados a permanecer o convertirse en una colonia", concluyó el presidente Putin en su discurso en #SPIEF2022.



Cada palabra de eso es verdad. Tal vez Putin lea _Moon of Alabama_ , ya que he mencionado muchos de esos puntos una y otra vez.
No solo será la élite actual de Europa la que será reemplazada. Estados Unidos verá cambios similares. Biden y los demócratas están fritos :


> La encuesta de 1541 adultos estadounidenses, que se realizó del 10 al 13 de junio, encontró que si hoy se celebraran otras elecciones presidenciales, más votantes registrados dicen que votarían por Donald Trump (44 %) que por Biden (42 %). .
> Desde que Biden asumió el cargo, ninguna encuesta anterior de Yahoo News/YouGov lo ha mostrado detrás de Trump (aunque las pistas más recientes de Biden han estado dentro del margen de error, como esta es para Trump). Hace un año, Biden aventajaba a Trump por 9 puntos porcentuales. En 2020, Biden ganó la Casa Blanca por más de 7 millones de votos.
> Sin embargo, el índice de aprobación del trabajo de Biden se ha atrofiado durante gran parte del año pasado, y la nueva encuesta muestra que nunca ha sido más débil. Un 56% de los estadounidenses ahora desaprueba el desempeño del presidente, el porcentaje más alto hasta la fecha, mientras que solo el 39% lo aprueba. Hace tres semanas, esos números eran 53% y 42%, respectivamente.
> En promedio, los puntajes de aprobación del trabajo de Biden ahora son algunos puntos peores que los de Trump en la etapa paralela de su presidencia.
> Entre todos los estadounidenses, Trump (43 %) ahora también tiene un índice de favorabilidad personal más alto que Biden (40 %). Mientras tanto, casi dos tercios de los independientes (64%) tienen una opinión desfavorable de Biden, y solo el 28% dice que votaría por él antes que por Trump.



En _Asia Times,_ David Goldman ve signos de que Biden está cambiando de rumbo sobre Ucrania:


> Un compromiso en Ucrania con importantes concesiones territoriales a Rusia, la única forma concebible de poner fin a la guerra, humillaría a Washington.
> Sin embargo, una solución negociada a la guerra de Ucrania no es imposible. Washington podría seguir presentándose como el defensor de la soberanía de Ucrania mientras alienta a los líderes europeos a hacer el trabajo sucio y obligar a Ucrania a negociar con Moscú.
> Una posible pista en esta dirección vino el 14 de junio del Subsecretario de Defensa para Políticas de EE.UU., Colin H. Kahl, quien declaró: “No vamos a decirles a los ucranianos cómo negociar, qué negociar y cuándo negociar. Van a establecer esos términos por sí mismos”.
> ...
> Estados Unidos no le dirá a Ucrania qué hacer, declaró el subsecretario Kahl. Pero eso no impide que otros gobiernos le hagan a Zelensky una oferta que no puede rechazar. El asesor de Zelensky, Oleksiy Arestovych, dijo al Bild-Zeitung de Alemania el 16 de junio que el canciller alemán Scholz, el presidente francés Macron y el presidente italiano Draghi podrían presentar tal demanda a Zelensky durante su visita actual a Kyiv.



Espero que lo hayan hecho. Pero hoy, sin ningún anuncio, el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, sin duda por orden de Biden, apareció en Kiev para cabildear por más guerra, tal como lo hizo a fines de marzo cuando le dijo al presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, que abandonara las negociaciones con Rusia.
Por eso temo que Michael Brenner tenga razón y que Biden intensifique la guerra atacando en otro lugar:


> _La necesidad es la madre de la invención_ , o eso se dice. Sin embargo, captar lo que es “necesario” puede ser un asunto muy resbaladizo. Una reformulación real de cómo uno ve una situación problemática normalmente es el último recurso. La experiencia y la historia nos lo dicen, al igual que los experimentos de comportamiento.
> ...
> Entonces, está atrapado con el albatros de una Ucrania truncada y en bancarrota colgada de su cuello. No hay nada que pueda hacer para cancelar estos datos, excepto una prueba de fuerza directa, quizás suicida, con Rusia. O, tal vez, un desafío de represalia en otro lugar. Este último no está fácilmente disponible, por razones geográficas y porque Occidente ya ha gastado su arsenal de armamento económico y político.
> Durante el año pasado, EE. UU. intentó fomentar cambios de régimen al estilo Maiden en Bielorrusia y Kazajstán. Ambos fueron frustrados. Este último fue con la connivencia de Turquía, que desplegó un contingente de bashi bazouks del stock de yihadistas sirios que mantiene de guardia en Idlib (para ser desplegados como lo hizo con más éxito el presidente Recep Erdogan en Libia y Azerbaiyán).
> ...



El Pentágono no está listo para una guerra contra China. Irán es demasiado fuerte y respondería a un ataque lanzando su enorme arsenal de misiles contra Israel y los aliados de Estados Unidos en el Golfo. Esto deja a Siria. Es poco probable por casualidad que el _Wall Street Journal_ informara ayer que Estados Unidos está coordinando ataques aéreos israelíes en ese país :


> WASHINGTON—Israel coordina en secreto con EE. UU. muchos de los ataques aéreos que lleva a cabo en Siria mientras los aliados se enfrentan a un campo de batalla repleto de grupos militantes, milicias respaldadas por Irán y militares extranjeros, según funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores.



Espero que esos ataques aéreos, como el ataque de la semana pasada en el aeropuerto de Damasco , se intensifiquen con la esperanza de desviar la atención rusa de Ucrania.
Por supuesto, Rusia está 100% preparada para eso, pero los errores de cálculo de EE. UU. que llevaron a esto son muchos y no espero que esa tendencia cambie pronto.
En su última charla sobre Las causas y consecuencias de la guerra de Ucrania (vid), John Mearsheimer también habla de por qué cree que es probable una escalada y cuáles podrían ser los posibles resultados. Sin las preguntas y respuestas, solo dura una hora y vale la pena.

Publicado por b el 17 de junio de 2022 a las 16:35 UTC | Enlace permanente


sería muy fácil ajustarle cuentas al calvo sionazi con unos cuantos iskanders


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Interesante ver que en RTVE señalan en alguna medida a los del Batallón Azov como nazis y que cometen atrocidades. Tiene el vídeo partes repugnantes, pero parece que se está gestando un cambio de actitud...



En unos meses, se pegarán por chupársela a Putin.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (17 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ha ido BoJo en persona a decírselo
> 
> _ÚLTIMA HORA: Gran Bretaña propone una mejora masiva del entrenamiento de las fuerzas ucranianas. Esto llevará a Gran Bretaña a entrenar hasta 10.000 fuerzas cada 120 días._



Los ingleses solo pueden enseñarles tácticas del call of duty.
A ver si no van a ser los ucranianos los que entrenen a los anglos en lo que es la guerra de verdad


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Jun 2022)

uffff call of duty live action pronto en netflix


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Te lo arreglo. Rusia no hace una guerra de invasión, de hecho como acaba de decir Lavrov, Rusia no está invadiendo Ucrania, porque Ucrania no tiene nada que Rusia necesite.
> 
> Rusia está en Ucrania matando nazis que están al servicio de la OTAN, y destruyendo toda infraestructura otánica que pretenda establecerse en Ucrania.
> 
> ...




En esencia es como dices.

A quien le interese solo voy a nombrar a dos, pero hay muchos más.

General Reinhart Gehlen

General Adolf Heusinger


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jun 2022)

Escapando del reclutamiento en Nikolaev, por suerte solo se rompió una pierna.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Los nigerianos han recibido a base de bien.



Mercenarios subsaharianos muertos en Ucrania, hay incluso un ecuato-guineano.




PD- De esa lista los contratistas de verdad seran solo los nigerianos y sudafricanos negros.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien es catalana, Colon catalan, Cervantes catalan, el primer hombre en pisar la luna catalan, habra que preguntaros si Gagarin tambien era catalan !!!.
> 
> PD- Seguro que era de Tortosa (Tartessos).




En general y salvo excepciones, los catálufos solo tienen un problema. Se creen el ombligo del mundo y la realidad es que son el doble de subnormales que la media.


----------



## NPI (17 Jun 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> El español deriva del castellano pero no es castellano. El italiano deriva del florentino pero no es florentino. El francés deriva del "parisino" pero no es parisino. El inglés deriva de... Y el alemán... Y el ruso...
> 
> El vascuence, catalán y gallego académicos no son tradición (no son entregados de generación en generación ya que en su forma actual son un invento del XIX y XX) sino instrumento de control político de los caciques locales.
> 
> Taluec.



Las llamadas "lenguas cooficiales" si no hay por medio una subvención(meter la mano al contribuyente) y una imposición política(enchufes y obligación de aprender lenguas irrelevantes para obtener un trabajo en el ámbito público), es su muerte y también la de los parásitos y vividores de lo público. Es la realidad y no hay vuelta de hoja.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Yo he oído que se los comían y que Ucrania iba a ganar la guerra.



Vaya tela, a mi me contaron que los rusos iban a tomat Kiev en 3 días.


----------



## ccc (17 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado de la ingenuidad de los esfericolas que dan como un hecho lo que es una mera suposicion
> La URSS no pacto nada con Occidente . Eso es mera especulacion . Si la NO AMPLIACION de la OTAN era tan importante para Rusia lo que debio haber hecho Gorbachov fue asegurarse de no ocurriera por medio de un Tratado Internacional con garantias ...
> Es verdad que un Tratado Internacional con ganarantias tampoco hubiera servido de nada , pero al menos Rusia podria quejarse con razon
> Gorbachov actuo negligentemente con conocimiento de causa para joder a la URSS .
> ...



Madre de Dios las tonterias que hay que leer: Al ignore por idiota,


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

En este articulo, del que adjunto parte, habla de algunos misiles utilizados por Rusia y cuales son sus caracterisitcas y funcionamiento


In Video: Russian Cruise Missiles Smash Into Military Target In Ukraine’s Mykolaiv

Los misiles de crucero utilizados en el ataque fueron misiles 3M14T Kalibr lanzados desde buques de guerra o misiles Kh-101 lanzados desde bombarderos estratégicos.

El 3M14T tiene un alcance de 1500-2500 kilómetros. El sistema de guía del misil se basa en un INS [sistema de navegación inercial] y sistemas de guía por satélite GLONASS. El misil de crucero, que tiene una velocidad máxima de Mach 2,9, puede volar tan bajo como 20 metros sobre el agua y 50 metros sobre el suelo con la ayuda de un sistema TERCOM (coincidencia de contorno de terreno). El misil está armado con una ojiva de 450 kg.

Se dice que el Kh-101, que presenta un diseño sigiloso, tiene un alcance máximo de 4500 a 5500 kilómetros y un perfil de vuelo variable en altitudes que van desde 30 a 70 metros a 6000 metros. El misil guiado con precisión es guiado por un INS asistido por GLONASS. El misil, que según se informa se puede volver a apuntar, también puede equiparse con un radar o un buscador óptico para la guía terminal. Está armado con una ojiva de 400 a 450 kg.

El ejército ruso ha estado utilizando el 3M14T, el Kh-101 y varios otros tipos de misiles lanzados desde el aire, la tierra y el mar para atacar objetivos militares de alto valor de las fuerzas de Kiev desde el inicio de su operación especial en Ucrania.
Las fuerzas de Kiev han estado intentando repeler los ataques con misiles rusos utilizando lo que queda de sus defensas aéreas sin éxito real.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

EL BESO DE JUDAS.


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

Veteranos del 20 destacamento de fuerzas especiales de las tropas internas del Ministerio del Interior de Rusia, Héroe de la Federación Rusa Mayor Alexander Yanklovich con soldados de las fuerzas especiales del Distrito Volga de la Guardia Rusa


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre los medios de comunicación en _La Base_. Entrevista con el gran Noam Chomsky.
> 
> *16.06.2022
> 
> ...




Ya puestos.














Spoiler



*Prefacio*


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/Clk0EE2
```




_*I. Un modelo de propaganda*_ (págs. 21-80)


Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/Vc2unQV
```


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

María Zajárova: “Ahora entiendo porqué Putin tiene una mesa tan larga”.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> España es el país más borrego de occidente. Por eso desaparecerá.



Llevan intentandolo 500 años y no pueden destruirnos, desaparecer España ???, no creo, antes desaparece europa entera...


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> OTAN que por cierto es una organización nazi en esencia, creada en su momento por los anglo-americanos para integrar a los restos del ejército nazi que habían fracasado en su primer intento de someter a Rusia, por aquel entonces la URSS.



Rusia se defendió de sus ex aliados nazis con armas angloamericanas.
Qué tienes en la cabeza, mierda?


----------



## Teuro (17 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Farlopensky tal vez piensa que las armas se disparan solas, o que los billetes verdes se van a materializar en soldados y van a disparar desde la trinchera.
> 
> Europa no le está haciendo ningún favor a Zelensky enviándole armas para "seguir tirando" ni él a su pueblo enviándolo al matadero.
> Al final, cuando acabe la guerra, no quedará nadie con quien Putin pueda ser ni cruel ni piadoso.



Se llama "limpieza étnica". Sencillamente Putin les pone las condiciones: O os rendís o os extermino. Por ahora los ucranianos se niegan a rendirse, así que los rusos "cruelmente" exterminan.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No, no tiene nada que ver. Lo que se pactó en su momento entre Rusia y la OTAN, era la no expansión de la OTAN al este. Y que yo sepa la OTAN no está obligada a aceptar terceros como miembros por mucho que estos quieran. ¿Nos acordamos de cuando lo pidió, a modo de troleo o no, Rusia? Lo de después de la UE y Ucrania es otra movida posterior, hasta cierto punto interna, con ese otro pacto ya empezado a no respetarse.



Me das la razón, ese pacto se firmó entre Rusia y la OTAN, pero esos países son soberanos y decidieron otra cosa..mala suerte....es como si tu quieres decidir por ti y no querer que el pacto de otro enturbie tus decisiones, es lo mismo.


Bishop dijo:


> Irrelevante y falaz. No es que vayamos camino de una dictadura, es que es mucho peor. Si no ves las múltiples veces que han asomado la patita, con el tema genaro y *sobre todo últimamente con el tema covid,* te espera un amargo despertar. Como consigan imponer totalmente la distopía que tienen en proceso, te vas a enterar de verdad lo que es una dictadura. Ecológica, resiliente, generofluida y *sostenible*, eso sí....



Esa es una lucha distinta, desde luego, la solución a eso no va a venir de China o de Rusia, a los que geopoíticamente siempre les ha interesado más, de hecho, o recordamos la cantidad de veces quen RT, canal DEL KREMLIN ha metido mierda con la ideología de genero? Eso no lo queremos recordar?


Bishop dijo:


> Ya veo... pues entonces te trataré como a los niños chicos. Así te vas a ver a partir de ahora, _para todo el que no quiera tener que ver al comecorbatas porque al señorito se le antoja chinchar cual niño chico_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo qué quieres que le haga, si te molesta que un tio al que no conoces de nada se ponga una foto en un avatar de otro tio, al que tampoco conoces, solo porque tiene una opinión o ha hecho cosas distintas...pues hijo, yo no quiero esa "solución al genaro" que me traes, porque eso no me soluciona nada....


----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> si si, todos sois grandes estrategas de salón, otra cosa es la realidad
> 
> *Tras la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, Kyiv dejará sin agua a la RPD y LPR*
> 
> ...



Lo que digo es sencillo. Si su prioridad fuese la defensa del Donbass exclusivamente y le sudasen la polla las víctimas civiles en Kiev, podría haber hecho una guerra “yanki”, 20.000-50.000 bajas civiles en una semana y en dos semanas a lo sumo habría capitulado Kiev sin que un soldado ruso pisase territorio ucraniano.

No lo han hecho así y el motivo es evidente. Y que su avance es a veces artificialmente ralentizado es obvio excepto si se cree uno los delirios del Ministerio de Defensa británico, el más propagandístico de todo Occidente con diferencia.

Dicho de otro modo, si fuese un residente del Donbass que lleva ocho años sufriendo morterazos cada semana, y finalmente hubiesen matado a mi hija, me sudaría la polla bastante la geopolítica y querría que dejasen plano todos los centros de decisión en Kiev aunque se llevasen a media ciudad por delante.

Lo que Ucrania hace con el Donbass es provocar a Rusia para una escalada, saben que su única opción de salir vivos de esta (para su liderazgo quiero decir) es una guerra total OTAN - Rusia.


----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Cuan buenos actores tiene Rusia, según la teoría de la “máquina propaganda de propaganda rusa” esta gente no está librando una guerra sino llevando a cabo la mayor producción cinematográfica del ser humano.

Que calidad, que convincentes las actuaciones y maquillajes de los civiles, la iluminación, todo.

Parecen reales


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien es catalana, Colon catalan, Cervantes catalan, el primer hombre en pisar la luna catalan, habra que preguntaros si Gagarin tambien era catalan !!!.
> 
> PD- Seguro que era de Tortosa (Tartessos).



Poco les falta, pero decirlo equivale a aceptar que la coherencia no es el delantero del Valladolid.....


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Castellano y español es exactamente lo mismo, si tu te vas a cualquier lugar del mundo, se dan clases de español, no de castellano



Hay de todo, incluso libros con foto de Barcelona en la portada,


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

Due to the sanctions, such leaflets appeared in the Moscow store "OK". Posters with pictures of Macron, Johnson and Biden were in carts and baskets..




















traducción:* “Debido a nuestras sanciones, las tiendas rusas estarán vacías”.*


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Castellano y español es exactamente lo mismo, si tu te vas a cualquier lugar del mundo, se dan clases de español, no de castellano


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

no me suena de haberlo visto, mural en Donetsk en honor a nuestro niño soldado Alyosha


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Cuan buenos actores tiene Rusia, según la teoría de la “máquina propaganda de propaganda rusa” esta gente no está librando una guerra sino llevando a cabo la mayor producción cinematográfica del ser humano.
> 
> Que calidad, que convincentes las actuaciones y maquillajes de los civiles, la iluminación, todo.
> 
> Parecen reales



Tu crees que un niño de 10 años al que han destruido su casa, miente ???. 

PD- Si Rusia quisiera ganar la guerra en las televisiones, no entrevistaria niños, sacaria a los mercenarios destripados, colgados de arboles y carbonizados junto a sus vehiculos.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vladimir Putin: "El bombardeo de Donetsk se detendrá cuando entremos en la parte trasera de las áreas fortificadas de Ucrania en la línea del frente de la capital de la RPD".



@Zhukov


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (17 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> EEUU con entre 700-800 bases en todo el globo rodeando a Rusia y a China. Rusia tiene 3 ó 4 fuera de sus fronteras
> EEUU con un presupuesto militar 12 veces mayor que el de Rusia
> EEUU con un PIB 14 veces mayor que el de Rusia y el doble de población
> EEUU, donde radican las mayores gestoras de fondos de inversión y gestión de activos (Vanguard y Blackrock) del orbe=influencia, poder.
> ...



@Abstenuto con las dos últimas citas lo has dejado tocado y hundido. @clapham5 te lo vuelvo a repetir, deja de repetir propaganda para mononeuronales y créate una nueva cuenta, pero esta vez se original.


----------



## pgas (17 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Lo que digo es sencillo. Si su prioridad fuese la defensa del Donbass exclusivamente y le sudasen la polla las víctimas civiles en Kiev, podría haber hecho una guerra “yanki”, 20.000-50.000 bajas civiles en una semana y en dos semanas a lo sumo habría capitulado Kiev sin que un soldado ruso pisase territorio ucraniano.
> 
> No lo han hecho así y el motivo es evidente. Y que su avance es a veces artificialmente ralentizado es obvio excepto si se cree uno los delirios del Ministerio de Defensa británico, el más propagandístico de todo Occidente con diferencia.
> 
> ...




sí bueno, y si 40000 no son suficientes para convencerles otra ronda más, no? además en ese caso también la población civil del Donbass estaría sujeta a represalias, no a bombardeos esporádicos como ahora, y no se cuantos pero añade miles de prorrusos a esa cuenta


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

⚡Sobre el discurso de Putin.

*1. La ruptura con Occidente es irreversible y definitiva. Ninguna presión de Occidente lo cambiará.*
_*2. Rusia ha recuperado su soberanía y no se la devolverá a nadie. El fortalecimiento de la soberanía 
política y económica son las principales prioridades.
3. El viejo mundo se está derrumbando y la era del dominio estadounidense ha terminado. 
Ahora se está formando un nuevo mundo.
4. A pesar de todo el apoyo de Occidente a Ucrania, la operación en Ucrania continuará hasta que 
se alcancen todos los objetivos.
5. Económicamente, Rusia no se cerrará: se hará hincapié en el desarrollo económico interno
y en la reorientación del comercio hacia países independientes de EEUU.
6. La UE ya no es vista como un actor subjetivo - únicamente como una colección de vasallos 
estadounidenses desprovistos de subjetividad político-militar.
7. A las grandes empresas se les ofrece de nuevo la posibilidad de elegir: o la "nacionalización" en Rusia, 
o la privación de activos en Occidente.
*_
*En general, el leitmotiv principal de todo el discurso es que el barco lleva el mismo rumbo, no habrá vuelta atrás. 
A los que siguen esperando o tienen miedo de los cambios que se avecinan en Rusia y en el mundo se les ofrece 
una vez más la posibilidad de elegir: con quién están.*
t.me/intelslava/31423


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien es catalana, Colon catalan, Cervantes catalan, el primer hombre en pisar la luna catalan, habra que preguntaros si Gagarin tambien era catalan !!!.
> 
> PD- Seguro que era de Tortosa (Tartessos).



Odessa la fundo un catalán pero pororden de la zarina. También San Petersburgo la dibujo un español. En esa época los aliados del país más poderoso del mundo pedían soporte, en forma de militares u otros técnicos.
El castellano solo se habla en algunas regiones de la Península Ibérica. En el resto del planeta, desde Arizona a Tierra de Fuego, se habla ESPAÑOL.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se conoce si Pablito alias "Turbito" a caido ???.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093572
> Ver archivo adjunto 1093573



Ni idea, si se hubieran cargado a ese pájaro yo creo que habríamos tenido noticias aquí en el foro seguro...


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> parece ser que los países más inteligentes son Italia y Alemania.
> Lo de España y Portugal no tiene nombre.



No tiene nombre pero yo lo de España lo esperaba peor.
"Paz o justicia".... En fin...


----------



## kasperle1966 (17 Jun 2022)

*Desde este lunes y hasta el 30 de junio Madrid estará bajo un estado de excepción «oficioso»* 








La cumbre de la OTAN trae cola. El Gobierno desplegará desde este lunes en los accesos a Madrid controles aleatorios de vehículos, armas largas y controles de identidad en el transporte público, así como circulares a administraciones para que otorguen permisos de teletrabajo en la medida de lo posible, para dejar Madrid limpia de «incidencias».
La celebración del evento militar se ha organizado bajo el paraguas de la nueva Ley de Seguridad Nacional, que declara este tipo de cumbres como «Situaciones de interés para la Seguridad Nacional», y que si bien su articulado matiza que no supondrá la suspensión de derechos fundamentales, en la práctica faculta a las fuerzas de seguridad a todo tipo de controles y cacheos, y sirve además como argumento para denegar cualquier protesta que se pueda desarrollar durante esos días.
La llamada _Operación Eirene_ se comandará desde un pabellón de IFEMA, que acogerá el Centro de Coordinación (CECOR) del dispositivo que lidera la Policía Nacional –con el Director Adjunto Operativo (DAO) como máximo responsable de todo el operativo–, y que contará con mandos de la Guardia Civil, Policía Municipal, CNI, CITCO o Casa Real, así como representantes de ministerios de Exteriores, Defensa, la Delegación del Gobierno, Protección Civil y la seguridad privada de IFEMA.
Interior ha previsto, además, una sala CECOR ‘espejo’ fuera de IFEMA aunque, por motivos de seguridad, mantiene en secreto su ubicación. A los 10.000 policías hay que sumar la seguridad de cada una de las delegaciones, siendo la más numerosa de todas la que encabeza el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden. Sólo acondicionar IFEMA cuenta con un presupuesto de 35 millones de euros.
La Seguridad de la Casa Real también tendrá un papel determinante, sobre todo en lo relativo al programa para acompañantes de los presidentes y primeros ministros, al contar con la Reina Letizia como anfitriona dentro de una agenda, en paralelo a la oficial, que incluye visitas al Palacio Real de La Granja de San Ildefonso de Segovia y cenas en el Palacio Real o en el Museo del Prado.
Entre otras medidas, la declaración de «situación de interés» implica que toda persona que circule por el término municipal de Madrid y no lleve consigo su documentación de identidad puede ser arrestada. Asimismo, los agentes podrán remitir fotografías de los documentos de identidad a su sala de control, fotografías o imágenes que tomen de cualquier persona, y asimismo se les faculta a intervenir en la vía pública (decomisar o revisar) cualquier aparato o dispositivo: tablets, teléfonos móviles, cámaras.
De igual manera se podrá registrar los IMEI’s de los teléfonos e inclusive, se podrá disolver cualquier reunión o grupo de personas que superen el número de 5, o aquellos que las Fuerzas de Seguridad entiendan que puedan suponer una amenaza «potencial».

*Desde este lunes y hasta el 30 de junio Madrid estará bajo un estado de excepción "oficioso" - mpr21*


----------



## pemebe (17 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Odessa la fundo un catalán pero pororden de la zarina. También San Petersburgo la dibujo un español. En esa época los aliados del país más poderoso del mundo pedían soporte, en forma de militares u otros técnicos.
> El castellano solo se habla en algunas regiones de la Península Ibérica. En el resto del planeta, desde Arizona a Tierra de Fuego, se habla ESPAÑOL.



Los catalanes nacen y viven donde les dá la gana. Que naciera en Napoles, viviera en Napoles hasta los 20 años no tiene importancia

*José de Ribas y Boyons Nació en la capital del Reino de Nápoles (vinculado dinásticamente al de España de los Borbones).
Ingresó en el ejército napolitano a los 16 años. A los veinte, ya mayor del ejército, dio un giro su vida, al ser presentado al Conde Alexei Orlov, hermano del amante de la reina Catalina la Grande, que lo tomó a su servicio como ayudante e intérprete. 

Llegó a Rusia en 1772 y se alistó en el Cuerpo de Cadetes de Tierra, con el rango de capitán. El hecho de que siempre se considerará español queda de manifiesto en el documento de inscripción en el cuerpo, donde se le nombra como iz ispánskij dvorián o "miembro de la nobleza española" 


*


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu crees que un niño de 10 años al que han destruido su casa, miente ???.
> 
> PD- Si Rusia quisiera ganar la guerra en las televisiones, no entrevistaria niños, sacaria a los mercenarios destripados, colgados de arboles y carbonizados junto a sus vehiculos.



Creo que es irónico.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jun 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> uffff call of duty live action pronto en netflix



Hostia, el de la escalera…


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)

Buenas noticias: la paramédica voluntaria Yulia Payevska, conocida como Taira, fue liberada del cautiverio ruso y ahora está en casa, dijo el presidente Zelensky.


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

los dos mercenarios americanos, rapidamente reconvertidos en cocineros, ahora declaran estar contra la guerra...por cierto, que mal hablan ruso los jodios

t.me/intelslava/31434

t.me/intelslava/31434


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusia se defendió de sus ex aliados nazis con armas angloamericanas.
> Qué tienes en la cabeza, mierda?



50% armas de los anglos al principio de la guerra con tus amigos nanzis, el otro es ruso. Y despues de la guerra casi todo es ruso. Puto mentiroso


----------



## alnitak (17 Jun 2022)

RUSIA CRECIENDO A PLENO RENDIMIENTO


----------



## dedalo00 (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kateryna Gubareva es nombrada subdirectora de la administración regional de Kherson
> 
> Ha tomado posesión de su cargo como subdirectora de la administración civil-militar de la región de Kherson. También supervisará el desarrollo digital de la región, las comunicaciones y las cuestiones de regulación legal.
> 
> ...



No puede ser, me va a explotar la cabeza!!!

Que es eso de *madre de 3 hijos* !!! y con 2 títulos de educación superior.

Los valores occidentales posmodernos nos dicen que un cargo de esa magnitud debe ser para un travestí o bien, una bigotuda feminazi sin hijos con gatos odiadora de los hombres.


----------



## NPI (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El primer vídeo de los mercenarios estadounidenses capturados en el cautiverio ruso. Por supuesto, tuvieron suerte de estar vivos y en Rusia no existe la pena de muerte.
> El mercenario Druk dice estar en contra de la guerra. Al parecer, vino a Kharkiv a propósito para decir a nuestros militares que está en contra de la guerra. Debería haber sido sencillo: un conductor de cocina de campo de Alabama.
> 
> 
> ...



Los capturados siempre son(pacifistas, taxistas, cocineros, friegaplatos, barrenderos, etc.) nunca son mercenarios o asesinos a sueldo, ¿qué casuallidad?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jun 2022)

Ucrania se queda sin eurovision jojo









Ucrania denuncia la decisión que le priva de organizar el festival de Eurovisión 2023 debido a la guerra


Ucrania, campeón del festival de Eurovisión este año, denunció este viernes la decisión de la Unión Europea de Radiodifusión (UER) de retirarle la organización de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rober713 (17 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema mercenarios, alguien comento que el de Singapur habia publicado datos, supongo que su fuente sera esta

t.me/mod_russia/16847

En el enlace se puede descargar un pdf con los datos por nacionalidades, totales, caidos, desaparecidos y restantes

En cuanto a europeos
los primeros Польша 1831 378 272 1181 Polonia
llama la atencion Portugal Португалия 103 19 16 68 
los datos de España Испания 20 4 4 12 ????!!!!!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jun 2022)

_Hoy me preguntaron si me preocupa que Putin se esté "radicalizando". ¿*Qué es más radical que matar a decenas de miles de personas, construir campos de concentración, tratar de crear una hambruna en África*? Mucha gente parece no entender que la catástrofe ya está en marcha...





_


----------



## El-Mano (17 Jun 2022)

Análisis de la exhibición de un Su-35 en una misión de combate aéreo. (video del avión disparando al avión ucraniano en el enlace)




t.me/theRightPeople1/4320

PD: en telegram hay un fotograma con unas explicaciones de lo que significa lo que se ve en el "hub"?¿ del avión.


----------



## rejon (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Lo que Ucrania hace con el Donbass es provocar a Rusia para una escalada, saben que su única opción de salir vivos de esta (para su liderazgo quiero decir) es una guerra total OTAN - Rusia.



Va a ser que no. Lo que pretenden es que ataquen donde no van a atacar, que es Avdivka. Esta localidad tendrá un tratamiento especial cuando así lo decida El Estado Mayor ruso. Por ahora la trituradora funciona a la perfeccion, mal que le pese a ciertos foreros con la prisa en el culo, bien por falta de formación, bien por deformación debido a la propaganda de las hazañas bélicas de jolibud,


----------



## JoséBatallas (17 Jun 2022)

*"Los ucranianos están listos para morir por la perspectiva europea."*

*"Queremos vivir con ellos el sueño europeo"*









*




*


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Análisis de la exhibición de un Su-35 en una misión de combate aéreo. (video del avión disparando al avión ucraniano en el enlace)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Head
Up 
Display


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

Mucha gente lo va(mos) a pasar mal, pero otros gozan como cerdos en la porquera.

Iberdrola aprueba, en plena crisis, el mayor dividendo de su historia
tras las ganancias récord de 3.885 millones registradas el año pasado

Iberdrola aprueba el mayor dividendo de su historia tras las ganancias récord de 3.885 millones


----------



## NPI (17 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Hoy me preguntaron si me preocupa que Putin se esté "radicalizando". ¿*Qué es más radical que matar a decenas de miles de personas, construir campos de concentración, tratar de crear una hambruna en África*? Mucha gente parece no entender que la catástrofe ya está en marcha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensaje mío 14 mayo 2022 Guerra en Ucrania XVII

*Anne Elizabeth Applebaum* 


> *Estudió *en la *Universidad de Yale* y obtuvo una *beca Marshall* en la *Escuela de Economía y Ciencia Política de Londres* y en el *St Antony's College de la Universidad de Oxford*.



*Empleos pasados-presentes* 


> *Escuela de Estudios Internacionales Avanzados Paul H. Nitze*, *The Washington Post*, *The Spectator,* *The Economist* y *The Atlantic*



*Nacionalidades*


> *Estadounidense*, *polaca *


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vaya tela, a mi me contaron que los rusos iban a tomat Kiev en 3 días.



A mí que la iban a nukear.
Y a toda Europa.


----------



## Peineto (17 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Desde este lunes y hasta el 30 de junio Madrid estará bajo un estado de excepción «oficioso»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me entra una risa muy floja y ganas de cagarme en millones de desgraciados, recordando lo de OTAN, DE ENTRADA NO, de los socialfascistas de los cien años de honradez y cuarenta de vacaciones. Eso, por citar solo algunos del circo pues falta el resto de hdlgp de supuesta izquierda y progres de canuto y folleteo que han dejado el solar patrio desértico por siglos.

A disfrutar de lo pactado...


----------



## Roedr (17 Jun 2022)

Buena entrevista para entender la situación macro de conflicto


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kateryna Gubareva es nombrada subdirectora de la administración regional de Kherson
> 
> Ha tomado posesión de su cargo como subdirectora de la administración civil-militar de la región de Kherson. También supervisará el desarrollo digital de la región, las comunicaciones y las cuestiones de regulación legal.
> 
> ...



Enchufismo, seguro, está casada con este.









Pavel Gubarev - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





No lo digo por envidia del calvo cabrón ese, es simplemente por compartir información.


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me das la razón, ese pacto se firmó entre Rusia y la OTAN, pero esos países son soberanos y decidieron otra cosa..mala suerte....es como si tu quieres decidir por ti y no querer que el pacto de otro enturbie tus decisiones, es lo mismo.
> 
> Esa es una lucha distinta, desde luego, la solución a eso no va a venir de China o de Rusia, a los que geopoíticamente siempre les ha interesado más, de hecho, o recordamos la cantidad de veces quen RT, canal DEL KREMLIN ha metido mierda con la ideología de genero? Eso no lo queremos recordar?
> 
> ...



No, no te doy la razón. Es la OTAN la que ha incumplido, o sea todos sus integrantes. Se amplió al este y más de una vez. Retuércelo como te de la gana. Pero es lo que es.

Ni de coña están en Rusia como aquí en ese aspecto. Y lo sabes perfectamente.

¿Y a mi qué me cuentas? El que admitió que lleva el avatar por fastidiar eres tú. Pues la misma libertad que aplicas para ponerte lo que te da la gana (que en realidad no tienes, prueba a ponerte según qué cosas y que se airee el asunto...  ), la podemos aplicar los demás en nuestros navegadores. Más cuando la finalidad ya la has dejado clara más de una vez. Así que si querías fastidiar, te aguantas. Porque ahora eres la risión cada vez que posteas al verlo.


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jun 2022)

La OTAN es un fraude . No es una organizacion militar , es un negocio . 
Las bases militares , las ventas de aviones , barcos , tanques , armas , todo eso es un negocio que enriquece al complejo militar industrial 
Rusia es la " excusa " para incrementar el presupuesto de defensa y aumentar los beneficios de fabricantes de armas 
Una Rusia imperialista y expansionista es buena para el dolar ( porque en las crisis el dolar sube ) y es buena para el Complejo Militar Industrial 
Si Rusia no existiese , habria que inventarla. El enfrentamiento con Rusia es " teorico " pero suficiente para justificar el gasto 
EE UU invadio Afganistan y despues de gastar 2 trillones de dolares ( objetivo de la invasion ) se fueron . 
EE UU se endeuda en dos trillones , los fabricantes de armas se forran . 
Ahora , gracias a Putin , el show continua . La OTAN , al servicio de Alemania , garantiza la proteccion militar al expansionismo aleman 
que no es militar ( Hitler style ) sino economico y monetario ( UE & EURO ) . 
El problema entre Rusia y Occidente es , en realidad , un problema territorial entre Rusia y Alemania . 
Alemania ( otra vez mas ) esta arrastrando a TODA Europa hacia una guerra ( economica , militar y monetaria ) contra Rusia . 
UK ( el mas listo de la clase , lo vio venir y se bajo del barco en marcha ) 
El clapham sospecha que hubo un PACTO " tacito " entre EE UU y la RFA . 
A cambio de que la Industria alemana no fabricara armas ( que serian mucho mejores que las yankees ) EE UU se comprometia a protegerla y a su Lebensraum . El talento aleman se destinaria a la Industria Civil ( trenes , maquinaria agricola , coches , etc ) 
Si EE UU es incapaz de cumplir su palabra ( proteger el Lebensraum aleman ) entonces Alemania romperia el pacto y se rearmaria 
Si Alemania se rearma se convertiria en un referente mundial en la fabricacion de armamentos . 
Lo cual robaria cuota de mercado a los fabricantes de armas de EE UU . 
La idea de un " ejercito europeo " es una mera utopia . Francia y UK tienen armas nucleares porque no son parte del Lebensraum aleman


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Castellano y español es exactamente lo mismo, si tu te vas a cualquier lugar del mundo, se dan clases de español, no de castellano



pues si son lo mismo yo opto por llamarlo castellano, que es lo que venia en los libros del cole


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Análisis de la exhibición de un Su-35 en una misión de combate aéreo. (video del avión disparando al avión ucraniano en el enlace)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUD Heads Up Display. Pantalla de notificaciones o monitor de avisos podría ser una traducción.


----------



## magufone (17 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> HUD Heads Up Display. Pantalla de notificaciones o monitor de avisos podría ser una traducción.



Tiene varios modos, desde navegacion hasta el de disparo con el cañonde 30 mm que llevan montado


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> pues si son lo mismo yo opto por llamarlo castellano, que es lo que venia en los libros del cole



Gallego, vascuence, catalán, valenciano, castellano o astur, son lenguas españolas. Decir que el gallego es español es correcto e informativo, lo mismo del castallano. Pero probablemente uno se va a encontrar mucha más gente hablando castellano que gallego, así que es común llamar español al castellano y correcto también.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tiene varios modos, desde navegacion hasta el de disparo con el cañonde 30 mm que llevan montado



Las primeras de este tipo se combinaban con una voz grabada, señales acústicas y además daban toda la información disponible. En la guerra de Vietnam los pilotos de F-4 desconectaban la mitad de las funciones porque les distraían, pronto aparecieron versiones más ligeras con funciones separadas como indica usted.
Al parecer era una fiesta rave cuando entraban en combate cerrado con otro caza, saltaban pitidos avisando de flaps, pérdida, disparo de armas, falta o exceso de velocidad, exceso de G, combustible y un montón de cosas más. Y la pantalla se llenaba de avisos en referencia a todos esos eventos.


----------



## Ramonmo (17 Jun 2022)

Castellano es el español que se habla en Castilla, igual que asturiano es el español que se habla en Asturias. No puedes llamar al idioma que se habla en Andalucía "castellano andaluz" ni mucho menos al que se habla en Castilla "castellano castellano", aunque sólo sea por mera eufonía.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jun 2022)

Si Estados Unidos es capaz de sacrificar, de modo tan mecánico, a Europa
para sus propios objetivos de mantener a flote su hegemonia (y para salvar el dólar), 
no dudará en llevar a la ruina, hasta la extinción, a cualquiera que le parezca.

El tiempo de edecidir se acaba. Es hora de elegir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

D Anon
LFG FAM.!! 
Major pool proof with those Russia docs that just dropped 



Russian Ministry of Defense Release on US Biological Activity in Ukraine 06/16/22​ 
Substack
NEW BIO BRIEF FROM RUSSIA
MONTONES DE INFOGRAFIAS NUEVAS SOBRE EL PROGRAMA DE 64 BIOLABS
PARA ARMAS BIOLOGICAS DE PAZ SANA
 RECONOCIDOS POR EL DOD USA 









Russian Ministry of Defense Release on US Biological Activity in Ukraine 06/16/22


NEW BIO BRIEF FROM RUSSIA Russian Ministry of Defense releases new official briefing, slides and documentation pertaining to US biological malfeasance! Direct accusations of violation of the Nuremberg Code and more direct evidence against Hunter Biden!




bioclandestine.substack.com




Russian Ministry of Defense releases new official briefing, slides and documentation pertaining to US biological malfeasance! Direct accusations of violation of the Nuremberg Code and more direct evidence against Hunter Biden!

I will break this into parts to explain each slide.

*1) Experiments on mentally ill people:*​

Here Russia shows a series of facilities they are accusing of unethical medical experimentation and in violation of the Nuremberg Code.

They show a black site experimental lab in Kharkov, 4 million dollar facility built with funds from the Pentagon, disguised as a pharmaceutical facility. In addition to the surrounded labs and psychiatric wards where they were using to supply subjects for the experiments.

These allegations are not to be taken lightly. The punishment for the accused crime is death.

2) Research of mosquitoes as carriers of vector-born infections:


Remember that Russia is hyper focused on Veterinary facilities and animal vectors for biological weapons. Think Mariupol and Nicaragua.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Castellano es el español que se habla en Castilla, igual que asturiano es el español que se habla en Asturias. No puedes llamar al idioma que se habla en Andalucía "castellano andaluz" ni mucho menos al que se habla en Castilla "castellano castellano", aunque sólo sea por mera eufonía.



Eso son las variedades diatópicas, están reconocidas y registradas. ¿Qué significa?, que es correcto que un andaluz sesee, un gallego use constantemente participios, o un castellano frunza el ceño al oír que es correcto sesear.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucrania se queda sin eurovision jojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El año que viene Kiev será rusa....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No, no te doy la razón. Es la OTAN la que ha incumplido, o sea todos sus integrantes. Se amplió al este y más de una vez. Retuércelo como te de la gana. Pero es lo que es.
> 
> Ni de coña están en Rusia como aquí en ese aspecto. Y lo sabes perfectamente.
> 
> ¿Y a mi qué me cuentas? El que admitió que lleva el avatar por fastidiar eres tú. Pues la misma libertad que aplicas para ponerte lo que te da la gana (que en realidad no tienes, prueba a ponerte según qué cosas y que se airee el asunto...  ), la podemos aplicar los demás en nuestros navegadores. Más cuando la finalidad ya la has dejado clara más de una vez. Así que si querías fastidiar, te aguantas. Porque ahora eres la risión cada vez que posteas al verlo.



Y dale con la OTAN, que Rusia no es capaz de dirigir las cuestiones de los otros países, a ver si os vais dando de una vez cuenta....
Ayer estuve en Bratislava, y es increíble como han puesto de acuerdo a la gente.....será que no olvidan los tanques rusos en los 60 cuando querían dejar atrás "algo de comunismo"....
El que retuerces la realidad eres tu, se debería terminar la "época de los bloques", no es difícil de entender....

En Rusia están con otro lenguaje, cuando aquí es "feminismo", allí es "nacionalismo", "gloria a los soldados", y ese tipo de GILIPOLLECES...
No quiero feminismo, pero tampoco quiero lo otro, por lo que, no me pongas nada de esas dos cosas, porque yo no te lo voy a aceptar, así de sencillo
Me gustaría saber qué tal lo de encarcelar al lider de la oposición o si eso chirría en alguna parte o no, yo creo que no, pero bueno...tu ten lo que quieras, vete a vivir a Rusia si ese sistema te hace feliz, pero a mi no me lo impongas, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso? Si digo eso, es porque quiero "feminismo"? joder con la enfermedad, eh?

Es irrelevante, me hace gracia que respondas de esa manera, significa que alguna fibra he tocado con mi foto de avatar y, lo que es más importante, saber que me das la razón con esas reacciones, sabes que nunca vas a imponer nada, pero te gustaría, vaya si te gustaría....


----------



## magufone (17 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las primeras de este tipo se combinaban con una voz grabada, señales acústicas y además daban toda la información disponible. En la guerra de Vietnam los pilotos de F-4 desconectaban la mitad de las funciones porque les distraían, pronto aparecieron versiones más ligeras con funciones separadas como indica usted.
> Al parecer era una fiesta rave cuando entraban en combate cerrado con otro caza, saltaban pitidos avisando de flaps, pérdida, disparo de armas, falta o exceso de velocidad, exceso de G, combustible y un montón de cosas más. Y la pantalla se llenaba de avisos en referencia a todos esos eventos.



Ese era un problema que todavia se lidia hoy: en monoplazas la carga de trabajo del piloto es en ocasiones muy fuerte


----------



## delhierro (17 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El año que viene Kiev será rusa....



Ni de coña. Eso ya se decia por aquí en el 2014. Kiev no caera porque los lideres occidentales pueden ir en tren sin despinarse. Eso es un sintoma, ¿ de que ? Pues de la tibieza de Putin, como lo es que los cañones autopropulsados lleguen al frente, porque llegan POR TREN, cruzando obligatoriamente no más de 4 puentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper.

Esa sensación de control, es la que permite al gobierno de Kiev aplastar a su disidencia y obligar a sus ciudadanos a punta de fusir a ir al frente. Si Putin respondiera a los bombardeos a Donetks tirando a por Zelensky y la cupula militar fijo que las cosas cambiaban, pero no lo hace. Sigue buscando un cese el fuego, no os engañeis por las declaraciones, lo importante son los hechos.

Con un plan politico, diciendo a los prorrusos donde van a estar las fronteras, machacando ciertas cosas en la retaguardia, y tomando ciertas medidas quizas caeria Kiev, tal y como se lo toma Putin , simplemente no va a ocurrir.

* Por cierto , podeis dejar de hablar de otros temas, vale un inciso pero es que algunos secuestrais el hilo donde se viene a buscar información de la GUERRA DE UCRANIA.


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y dale con la OTAN, que Rusia no es capaz de dirigir las cuestiones de los otros países, a ver si os vais dando de una vez cuenta....
> Ayer estuve en Bratislava, y es increíble como han puesto de acuerdo a la gente.....será que no olvidan los tanques rusos en los 60 cuando querían dejar atrás "algo de comunismo"....
> El que retuerces la realidad eres tu, se debería terminar la "época de los bloques", no es difícil de entender....
> 
> ...



Blablabla... ¿qué coño tiene que ver eso con lo otro?

Idem.

Irrelevante.

Qué mas quisieras tú, lo llevas claro. Es justo al revés. Tú lo usas para fastidiar, para eso te lo pusiste y así lo admitiste. Pues si te comportas como un niño, se te trata de igual forma. ¿No te gusta? Pues espabila, que ya tienes una edad.


----------



## Atalaya (17 Jun 2022)

Cada uno de los que sigue con el tema de los idiomas, si desea contemplar a un tonto puede acercarse a un espejo.


----------



## kelden (17 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ni de coña. Eso ya se decia por aquí en el 2014. Kiev no caera porque los lideres occidentales pueden ir en tren sin despinarse. Eso es un sintoma, ¿ de que ? Pues de la tibieza de Putin, como lo es que los cañones autopropulsados lleguen al frente, porque llegan POR TREN, cruzando obligatoriamente no más de 4 puentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper.
> 
> Esa sensación de control, es la que permite al gobierno de Kiev aplastar a su disidencia y obligar a sus ciudadanos a punta de fusir a ir al frente. Si Putin respondiera a los bombardeos a Donetks tirando a por Zelensky y la cupula militar fijo que las cosas cambiaban, pero no lo hace. Sigue buscando un cese el fuego, no os engañeis por las declaraciones, lo importante son los hechos.
> 
> ...



Es que en el asunto del hilo ya está todo el pescao vendido y hay poco que decir. Esto durará lo que quieran los rusos que dure. Y ahora mismo, visto como evolucionan las economías de unos y otros, tienen muchos incentivos para que dure mucho.


----------



## Burbruxista (17 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> https://www.interfax.ru/forumspb/846629
> 
> *Se acabó el juego: la ley del mercado energético ya no es el Atlántico, la ley es Taiga. Generalización*
> 
> ...



Ay madre, ay madre, ay madre…..

Acabo de leer esto y no sé qué habréis dicho después. Verlo escrito tan clarito me acaba de hacer despertar a algo que ya intuyes pero no te lo quieres creer, me temo que estamos al borde de que caigan tortas por todos lados.


----------



## delhierro (17 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que en el asunto del hilo ya está todo el pescao vendido. Esto durará lo que quieran los rusos que dure.



Putin va a ganar SU guerra. En esa guerra, no esta incluido más que el donbass, y como occidente esta tocando mucho las narices Jerson y el corredor de Azov. Salvo sorpresa, Puitn admitira bombardos en Donetsk, hundimiento de barcos , y descalabros menores y seguira con su plan que es ese. Si fuera otro habria plan politico y lloverian los misiles sobre ciertas cosas y cabezas.

Y no dudo que van a conseguirlo, a camara lenta y con implicación minima.  Creo que se equivoca como se equivoco en el 2014. Occidente va a rearmar a los de Kiev, y el corte de relaciones economicas seguira, ademas intentaran joder todo lo que puedan en todos los campos.


----------



## kelden (17 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin va a ganar SU guerra. En esa guerra, no esta incluido más que el donbass, y como occidente esta tocando mucho las narices Jerson y el corredor de Azov. Salvo sorpresa, Puitn admitira bombardos en Donetsk, hundimiento de barcos , y descalabros menores y seguira con su plan que es ese. Si fuera otro habria plan politico y lloverian los misiles sobre ciertas cosas y cabezas.
> 
> Y no dudo que van a conseguirlo, a camara lenta y con implicación minima.  Creo que se equivoca como se equivoco en el 2014. Occidente va a rearmar a los de Kiev, y el corte de relaciones economicas seguira, ademas intentaran joder todo lo que puedan en todos los campos.



Además, visto como van las economías de unos y otros, tienen muchos incentivos para prolongar ésto todo lo que pueda. Coño ... si no hay más que ver el dombass: todo el peso de la ofensiva lo llevan los de las repúblicas. Los rusos ayudan con lo mínimo. Mete ahí 200 mil tios y 50 aviones 24/7, "misilean" todas las casas de Zelensky y el estado mayor ukro y acaban en una semana.

Pero bueno ... el sabrá .... Dentro de 8 años tendrán que invadir otra vez lo que quede de Ukrostán ....


----------



## SPQR (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> sí bueno, y si 40000 no son suficientes para convencerles otra ronda más, no? además en ese caso también la población civil del Donbass estaría sujeta a represalias, no a bombardeos esporádicos como ahora, y no se cuantos pero añade miles de prorrusos a esa cuenta



Hemos entrado en bucle. Da igual. No habría represalia alguna porque no quedaría ni un miserable cuartel ucraniano en pie.

Esta guerra está durando lo que Rusia quiere que dure, tienen su estrategia y sus intereses que no discuto (sus perspectivas son mejores que las nuestras), pero si fuese un civil del Donbass preferiría un Guerra total y corta a esta.

Y este debate en concreto no da más de sí.


----------



## ariel77 (17 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu crees que un niño de 10 años al que han destruido su casa, miente ???.
> 
> PD- Si Rusia quisiera ganar la guerra en las televisiones, no entrevistaria niños, sacaria a los mercenarios destripados, colgados de arboles y carbonizados junto a sus vehiculos.



Ironía por Dios… ironía


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Blablabla... ¿qué coño tiene que ver eso con lo otro?
> 
> Idem.
> 
> ...



Es irrelevante para ti, no para todo el mundo, conozco mucha gente en esos países del este para los que no es irrelevante, otra cosa es que tu solo quieras consumir RT, en eso ya no me meto...
Si eres tu quien se comporta como un niño, llorar porque no te dan la razón..."ayyy, jooo...estadito, que hay alguien que no piensa como yooooo"
Ridiculo? pues así te ves


----------



## Bishop (17 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es irrelevante para ti, no para todo el mundo, conozco mucha gente en esos países del este para los que no es irrelevante, otra cosa es que tu solo quieras consumir RT, en eso ya no me meto...
> Si eres tu quien se comporta como un niño, llorar porque no te dan la razón..."ayyy, jooo...estadito, que hay alguien que no piensa como yooooo"
> Ridiculo? pues así te ves



Sí que lo veo, sí.

2 falacias y 1 rabieta. No está mal para terminar.

Hale, a dormir... deja discutir las cosas serias a los mayores.


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin va a ganar SU guerra. En esa guerra, no esta incluido más que el donbass, y como occidente esta tocando mucho las narices Jerson y el corredor de Azov. Salvo sorpresa, Puitn admitira bombardos en Donetsk, hundimiento de barcos , y descalabros menores y seguira con su plan que es ese. Si fuera otro habria plan politico y lloverian los misiles sobre ciertas cosas y cabezas.
> 
> Y no dudo que van a conseguirlo, a camara lenta y con implicación minima.  Creo que se equivoca como se equivoco en el 2014. Occidente va a rearmar a los de Kiev, y el corte de relaciones economicas seguira, ademas intentaran joder todo lo que puedan en todos los campos.



Realmente parece que Putiniano no aprende, ya lo engañaron en 2014 y lo volverán a hacer si no espabila.
La tibieza Putiniana es desesperante.


----------



## crocodile (17 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y Putiniano pico el anzuelo en su afán por seguir haciendo negocios con sus "socios" satánicos


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

*3 años de prisión por ser periodista independiente e intentar explicar lo que pasa en el Donbass, la pena Alemana*.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Aquí les traigo aire fresco y palante aplastando al orco.


----------



## Pirro (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ni de coña. Eso ya se decia por aquí en el 2014. Kiev no caera porque los lideres occidentales pueden ir en tren sin despinarse. Eso es un sintoma, ¿ de que ? Pues de la tibieza de Putin, como lo es que los cañones autopropulsados lleguen al frente, porque llegan POR TREN, cruzando obligatoriamente no más de 4 puentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper.
> 
> Esa sensación de control, es la que permite al gobierno de Kiev aplastar a su disidencia y obligar a sus ciudadanos a punta de fusir a ir al frente. Si Putin respondiera a los bombardeos a Donetks tirando a por Zelensky y la cupula militar fijo que las cosas cambiaban, pero no lo hace. Sigue buscando un cese el fuego, no os engañeis por las declaraciones, lo importante son los hechos.
> 
> ...



Desde la barra del bar...

Si Kiev y el Oeste de Ucrania estuvieran tan asegurados, el trío de lacayos viajaría en avión y no en tren.

Más que tibieza, lo que veo es estrategia y crudo pragmatismo. Tirar a por Zelensky es tan fácil en lo militar como una cagada sideral en lo político y sentaría un precedente que no gusta a ninguno de los contendientes. Además crearía un mártir y en poco tiempo los nazis irían con retratos de Zelensky y no de Bandera.

Si los fundamentos teóricos de la operación militar son la seguridad de Rusia y la desnazificación de Ucrania parece bastante razonable mantener en el tiempo una situación en la que los elementos más fanáticos de Ucrania van a la picadora de carne y esperar a que la falta de recursos provoque el colapso del régimen. Más pronto más tarde el gobierno de Kiev caerá, y no hay que pasarse de hijos de puta para que el gobierno que lo sustituya pueda firmar algo con los rusos.


----------



## magufone (18 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *3 años de prisión por ser periodista independiente e intentar explicar lo que pasa en el Donbass, la pena Alemana*.



Seguro que no es Rusia eso? Que ricardo mangina siempre twitea que en rusia son mu malos con los periodistas...


----------



## Plutarko (18 Jun 2022)

Por alguna cuenta de Twitter están reportando ataques por parte de Rusia a Járkov. A eso de las 23:30.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Sí que lo veo, sí.
> 
> 2 falacias y 1 rabieta. No está mal para terminar.
> 
> Hale, a dormir... deja discutir las cosas serias a los mayores.



La rabieta es la tuya, no te das cuenta? no tienes razón y cuando no sabes como salir, te vas a "jugar" con los avatares, como si eso fuera "lo más grande" y lo que te da la razón....
Lo que no te quieres dar cuenta, es que las cosas, en realidad, no son como te dicen unos, solo "porque es que, jo, es que la ideología de genero"...
Cuéntale eso al ucraniano que ha perdido su casa, o al que se ha tenido que pirar, o al que le han mandado al frente sin tomarlo ni beberlo...y tu ahí, culpando de la "geopolítica" en el sofá de tu casita....quien es el niño, alguien que te dice que las cosas tienen muuuchos puntos de vista o el niñito que quiere "su juguete", porque si no, se enfada...


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> En cuanto a europeos
> los primeros Польша 1831 378 272 1181 Polonia
> llama la atencion Portugal Португалия 103 19 16 68
> los datos de España Испания 20 4 4 12 ????!!!!!



Los portugueses en las guerras dan la talla, son hispanos, 103 voluntarios, 19 repatriados, 16 heridos y *68 muertos !!!.*

PD- Tambien podrian ser 68 heridos y 16 muertos, espero que no palmaran haciendo instruccion.


----------



## Bishop (18 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La rabieta es la tuya, no te das cuenta? no tienes razón y cuando no sabes como salir, te vas a "jugar" con los avatares, como si eso fuera "lo más grande" y lo que te da la razón....
> Lo que no te quieres dar cuenta, es que las cosas, en realidad, no son como te dicen unos, solo "porque es que, jo, es que la ideología de genero"...
> Cuéntale eso al ucraniano que ha perdido su casa, o al que se ha tenido que pirar, o al que le han mandado al frente sin tomarlo ni beberlo...y tu ahí, culpando de la "geopolítica" en el sofá de tu casita....quien es el niño, alguien que te dice que las cosas tienen muuuchos puntos de vista o el niñito que quiere "su juguete", porque si no, se enfada...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo...

El que no tienes razón eres tú, le des las vueltas que le des. Que te gusta retorcer las cosas hasta romperlas y soltar siempre la última palabra en todo.

"Lo que no te quieres dar cuenta, es que las cosas, en realidad, no son como te dicen unos, solo "porque es que, jo, es que la ideología de genero"..." ¿qué mierda de argumento es esto? a ver... Y para rematar más falacias.

¿No tuviste bastante con el panadero?


----------



## Mabuse (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin va a ganar SU guerra. En esa guerra, no esta incluido más que el donbass, y como occidente esta tocando mucho las narices Jerson y el corredor de Azov. Salvo sorpresa, Puitn admitira bombardos en Donetsk, hundimiento de barcos , y descalabros menores y seguira con su plan que es ese. Si fuera otro habria plan politico y lloverian los misiles sobre ciertas cosas y cabezas.
> 
> Y no dudo que van a conseguirlo, a camara lenta y con implicación minima.  Creo que se equivoca como se equivoco en el 2014. Occidente va a rearmar a los de Kiev, y el corte de relaciones economicas seguira, ademas intentaran joder todo lo que puedan en todos los campos.



No nos dejemos llevar por el etnocentrismo anglo. Putin no busca aganar unas elecciones que ya tenía ganadas de calle con una guerra más, no es su primera guerra. Y si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes, Putin no deja las cosas a medias como los anglos, busca ganar la guerra, y la paz. Para ganar la paz tiene que desmantelar y neutralizar por completo a los nancys otanistas, no sólo en Ucrania. Esto va para largo y no va a pararse en Kiev. Lo que ya es difícil de prever es si será militar o diplomáticamente como se folle a los lituanos y demás escoria.


----------



## ciruiostar (18 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar...
> 
> Si Kiev y el Oeste de Ucrania estuvieran tan asegurados, el trío de lacayos viajaría en avión y no en tren.
> 
> ...



Otra cosa ¿Cuanto tiempo podrá Europa soportar el purgante de unas sanciones económicas que le sangran más a ella que al ruso? ¿Que pasa si esto se extiende al invierno vista la feroz crisis energética en Europa ademas del recrudecimiento de la económica?


----------



## ariel77 (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La salida mala para Ucrania que seria la peor, ya que la mejor es que Rusia no se lleve nada, es hasta buena, es decir, Rusia se lleva su trozo, Ucrania entra en la UE y a partir de ahí se acabó que Rusia pueda atacar a un pais de la UE.
> 
> Por eso la UE es consciente de ello, de que Ucrania está luchando contra un pais genocida y asesino y le tiene que dar entrada en la UE cuanto antes.



De todas las sustancias psicotrópicas que tomas, esta es con diferencia la mejor, no la dejes. Un viaje realmente alucinante.

Reporta por aquí cuando llegues a la parte en la que Zelensky entra en Moscú y los rusos le aclaman como líder de todos los eslavos ¿sigue vestido de verde?


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Y vuelta la burra al trigo...
> 
> El que no tienes razón eres tú, le des las vueltas que le des. Que te gusta retorcer las cosas hasta romperlas y soltar siempre la última palabra en todo.
> 
> ...



Por que no creáis un hilo... " Alfombras te amo " y ahí le contestas sus chorradas. Somos un montón los que lo tenemos ignorado por pesado y nos la rempampimfla sus opiniones y tampoco queremos que se llene el hilo de las respuestas q le dais.


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No nos dejemos llevar por el etnocentrismo anglo. Putin no busca aganar unas elecciones que ya tenía ganadas de calle con una guerra más, no es su primera guerra. Y si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes, Putin no deja las cosas a medias como los anglos, busca ganar la guerra, y la paz. Para ganar la paz tiene que desmantelar y neutralizar por completo a los nancys otanistas, no sólo en Ucrania. Esto va para largo y no va a pararse en Kiev. Lo que ya es difícil de prever es si será militar o diplomáticamente como se folle a los lituanos y demás escoria.



Si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes.

1.- Dejo que occidente tumbara el gobierno en Kiev.

2.- Dejo colgados a los prorusos de Jarkov y Odessa (Yo al menos recuerdo que les prometio ayuda y luego desaparecio cuando los machacaron con armas en los parlamentos y edificios publicos que habian tomado.) , y despues a los de las republicas.

3.- Firmo unos acuerdos que eran devolver las republicas a ucrania con un gobierno al menos filonazi. afortunadamente para los republicanos occidente y sus lacayos se pasaron de frenada y ademas pretendian recapturar crimea. Esto ultimo creo que es por lo que Putin acabo moviendo el culo.

Diplomaticamente los rusos no se van a follar a ningun gobierno prooccidental, porque si alguno flaquea lo liquidan desde dentro los anglos que no se andan por las ramas.

La paz se gana....cuando ganas la guerra, y para eso tiene que cambiar el gobierno. U ocupar todo el pais. Si hubiera movido ficha en 2014 50% minimo le hubiera apoyado una confederación Rusia/Ucrania ahora como se ve 8 años de represión, muertes, y propaganda a tope hace que pocos se atrevan a moverse, y su falta de definición no ayuda precisamente.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

Por aquí se comenta que la visita de los tres mandatarios Paco europeos, y del inglés, son para que Zelenski se arrodille ante Putin.
A cambio le dan esa salida de decir que Zelenski ha logrado entrar como pre-candidato a la UE...para que los medios hablen de lo segundo y no de lo primero.

Pero Putin creo que tiene otros planes.


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar...
> 
> Si Kiev y el Oeste de Ucrania estuvieran tan asegurados, el trío de lacayos viajaría en avión y no en tren.



Desde la mia tengo claro que no tienen miedo a que putin derribe una mierda, tienen miedo a que los subnormales a los que han armado con misiles portatiles por cientos la vuelvan a cagar y les disparen a ellos. 




> Más que tibieza, lo que veo es estrategia y crudo pragmatismo. Tirar a por Zelensky es tan fácil en lo militar como una cagada sideral en lo político y sentaría un precedente que no gusta a ninguno de los contendientes. Además crearía un mártir y en poco tiempo los nazis irían con retratos de Zelensky y no de Bandera.
> 
> Si los fundamentos teóricos de la operación militar son la seguridad de Rusia y la desnazificación de Ucrania parece bastante razonable mantener en el tiempo una situación en la que los elementos más fanáticos de Ucrania van a la picadora de carne y esperar a que la falta de recursos provoque el colapso del régimen. Más pronto más tarde el gobierno de Kiev caerá, y no hay que pasarse de hijos de puta para que el gobierno que lo sustituya pueda firmar algo con los rusos.



Seguis con lo de 2014, Kiev no cae si no cae occidente. No van a faltar recursos, vale los yanquis no pueden tomar Moscu, ni esto son los 90, pero pueden arma indefinidamente a los ucranianos. Y sin bombardeos masivos , corte de comunicaciones etc.... esto son tablas. Lso rusos tomaran todo el Donbass eso lo tengo claro, pero la guerra seguira. Y como dije en el 2014 cuando Kiev iba a caer cual fruta madura, y era una " gran estrategia" devolverles las armas de Crimea.........tiempo al tiempo.

Suelo acertar más , simplemente porque separo mis simpatias de lo analizable. Rusia itene muchos recursos, pero occidente más fabricas. Y por el resto del mundo hay energia, si hace falta los anglos la asaltaran. Los rusos deberian haber atacado fuerte rapido y con todo, cambiar el gobierno y hubiera sido jaque mate. Una guerra de desgaste tampoco la van a perder en Ucrania, pero pueden acabar empatando por torpeza en la dirección.

Eso si Rusia tiene las mejores cartas y juega de mano. Cuando quiera cambia el ritmo , si lo hace sera otra cosa.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches, dejo un par de noticias sin poner fuente ya las pondre o pondran.

Dentro de la bolsa creado entre Luhansk y Donetsk hay un bolsillo donde se encuentra Zolete, ya casi totalmente rodeado, se estiman entre 3000 y 5000 soldados ucranianos en su interior.
Los ucranianos dicen haber destruido un remolcador con suministros que se dirigía a la isla serpiente.

*Off-topic freaky
*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

he's starting to get a bit worried ...

t.me/ItalyQanons/6590 4.1K viewsJun 17 at 08:52




zelensky macron biden


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, resulta que Mango no se había ido de Rusia...ni se va a ir.
Realmente en la noticia cuentan lo contrario al titular.
Mango seguirá existiendo en Rusia, a través de sus franquicias...que seguirán comprándole la ropa a Mango, obviamente.

Mango sale de Rusia con la cesión de sus tiendas propias a varios de sus franquiciados en el país


Por otro lado, no sé si comenté que Zara tampoco se ha ido de Rusia. Es cierto que ha cerrado las tiendas pero...sigue vendiendo la ropa a través de distribuidores como wildberries, que aquí en Rusia es el más usado. Por tanto os están engañando en europa. Cierran la tienda por fuera...pero por dentro la gente sigue vendiendo ropa online a todo trapo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

"The Power of a Smile ...

How many doors does a smile open?"

She is the President of the European Commission.

t.me/ItalyQanons/6579 2.5K viewsedited Jun 15 at 22:49







von del leyen inagurand Instalacion de ARTE PERFORMATIVO

de su amigo de correrias Zelensky para celebra los derechos humanos en EUROPA


----------



## Pirro (18 Jun 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Otra cosa ¿Cuanto tiempo podrá Europa soportar el purgante de unas sanciones económicas que le sangran más a ella que al ruso? ¿Que pasa si esto se extiende al invierno vista la feroz crisis energética en Europa ademas del recrudecimiento de la económica?



Pues no parece que lleguemos al invierno a este paso. Una crisis energética sumada a una crisis de deuda podría provocar el colapso de la Unión Europea.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde la mia tengo claro que no tienen miedo a que putin derribe una mierda, tienen miedo a que los subnormales a los que han armado con misiles portatiles por cientos la vuelvan a cagar y les disparen a ellos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para desgracia de los occidentales sus fabricas (desmanteladas y con cadenas productivas rotas y exteriorizadas) no sirven para nada si no tienen recursos para funcionar y la cagada suprema es que la política anglosajona y europea a consistido en desestabilizar y destruir a los países exportadores de petroleo con lo cual la cantidad de ofertantes efectivos en el mercado disminuyo, y esas infraestructuras no se montan de un día para otro, en otras palabras no hay sustituto al gas y al petroleo ruso.


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, dejo un par de noticias sin poner fuente ya las pondre o pondran.
> 
> Dentro de la bolsa creado entre Luhansk y Donetsk hay un bolsillo donde se encuentra Zolete, ya casi totalmente rodeado, se estiman entre 3000 y 5000 soldados ucranianos en su interior.
> Los ucranianos dicen haber destruido un remolcador con suministros que se dirigía a la isla serpiente.



Aqui dicen algo del supuesto hundimiento.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Jun 2022)

Lo que le han hecho a Ucrania con Eurovisión es algo paradigmático.

Primero manipulan para hacer ganar a Ucrania el concurso, y anuncian al mundo que Eurovisión se celebrará en Maroiupol. Ahora resulta que ni siquiera Kiev "reúne las condiciones", por lo que habrá que celebrarlo en Londres.

Esto mismo se lo harán con su ingreso en la EU--no reúne las condiciones.
Una vez los hayan utilizado como los tontos útiles que son, desangrándose en una guerra inútil contra Rusia para favorecer los intereses de la oligarquía americana, serán olvidados y abandonados.

Por eso me reafirmo en que, una vez perdida la guerra, lo que quede de Ucrania despreciará a los otánicos que los llevaron al desastre absoluto, y buscarán las buenas relaciones con sus hermanos eslavos, especialmente cuando vean las zonas "ocupadas" desarrollarse, mientras ellos languidecen con una deuda impagable a los oligarcas de Bruselas y Washington.


----------



## willbeend (18 Jun 2022)

Intervencion del Puto Amo en el Foro Internacional de Sant Petersburgo, en español. 1 hora.

"... perdonenme por favor, no me gusta mencionar a mi mismo, pero... podemos oir que existe "la inflacion de PUTIN!"...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jun 2022)

*Cuando Las Mentiras Vuelvan A Casa*
Después de mentir durante meses, los medios de comunicación están preparando al público para el colapso militar de Ucrania.





(Bumble Dee/Shutterstock)

17 DE JUNIO DE 2022
DOUGLAS MACGREGOR

Diógenes, uno de los filósofos ilustres del mundo antiguo, creía que las mentiras eran la moneda de la política, y esas mentiras eran las que buscaba exponer y degradar. Para exponer su punto de vista, Diógenes ocasionalmente llevaba una linterna encendida por las calles de Atenas a la luz del día. Si se le preguntara por qué, Diógenes diría que estaba buscando a un hombre honesto.
Encontrar un hombre honesto hoy en Washington, D.C., es igualmente difícil. Diógenes necesitaría un reflector de xenón en cada mano.
Aun así, hay breves momentos de claridad dentro del establishment de Washington. Después de haber mentido prolíficamente durante meses al público estadounidense sobre los orígenes y la conducción de la guerra en Ucrania, los medios de comunicación ahora están preparando al público estadounidense, británico y otros públicos occidentales para el colapso militar de Ucrania. Hace mucho tiempo que debería haberse hecho.
Los medios de comunicación occidentales hicieron todo lo que estaba a su alcance para dar a la defensa ucraniana la apariencia de una fuerza mucho mayor de la que realmente poseía. Observadores cuidadosos señalaron que los mismos clips de vídeo de los tanques rusos bajo ataque se mostraban repetidamente. Se informó de contraataques locales como si fueran maniobras operativas.
Los errores rusos se exageraron en proporción a su importancia. Las pérdidas rusas y el verdadero alcance de las propias pérdidas de Ucrania fueron distorsionados, fabricados o simplemente ignorados. Pero las condiciones en el campo de batalla cambiaron poco con el tiempo. Una vez que las fuerzas ucranianas se inmovilizaron en posiciones defensivas estáticas dentro de las zonas urbanas y el Donbas central, la posición ucraniana quedó desesperada. Pero este desarrollo fue retratado como un fracaso por parte de los rusos para obtener "sus objetivos".
Las fuerzas de combate terrestre que inmovilizan a los soldados en defensas preparadas serán identificadas, atacadas y destruidas a distancia. Cuando los activos aéreos persistentes de inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento, ya sean tripulados o no tripulados, están vinculados a armas de ataque guiado de precisión o a sistemas de artillería modernos informados por datos precisos de objetivos, "retener terreno" es fatal para cualquier fuerza terrestre. Esto es aún más cierto en Ucrania, porque se desprendía de la primera acción que Moscú se centró en la destrucción de las fuerzas ucranianas, no en la ocupación de ciudades o la captura del territorio ucraniano al oeste del río Dniéper.
El resultado ha sido la aniquilación fragmentaria de las fuerzas ucranianas. Solo la infusión episódica de armas estadounidenses y aliadas mantuvo a las legiones maltratadas de Kiev en el campo; legiones que ahora están muriendo en gran número gracias a la guerra por poderes de Washington.
La guerra de Kiev con Moscú está perdida.Las fuerzas ucranianas están siendo desangrados. Los reemplazos entrenados no existen en número suficiente para influir en la batalla, y la situación se vuelve más desesperada cada hora. Ninguna cantidad de ayuda o asistencia militar estadounidense y aliada que no sea la intervención militar directa de las fuerzas terrestres de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN puede cambiar esta dura realidad.
El problema actual no es ceder territorio y población a Moscú, en el este de Ucrania, que Moscú ya controla. Se decide el futuro de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye junto con los Donbas. También es probable que Moscú asegure Jarkov y Odesa, dos ciudades que son históricamente de habla rusa y rusa, así como el territorio adyacente a ellas. Estas operaciones prolongarán el conflicto durante el verano. El problema ahora es cómo detener los combates.
Si los combates se detienen a principios del otoño dependerá de dos factores clave. El primero involucra al liderazgo en Kiev. ¿Consentirá el gobierno de Zelensky el programa Biden para un conflicto perpetuo con Rusia?
Si la administración Biden se hace con la suya, Kiev seguirá operando como base para la acumulación de nuevas fuerzas preparadas para amenazar a Moscú. En la práctica, esto significa que Kiev debe suicidarse nacional exponiendo el corazón ucraniano al oeste del río Dniéper a ataques masivos y devastadores por parte de las fuerzas rusas de misiles y cohetes de largo alcance.
Por supuesto, estos acontecimientos no son inevitables. Berlín, París, Roma, Budapest, Bucarest, Sofía, Vilna, Riga, Tallin y, sí, incluso Varsovia, no tienen que seguir ciegamente el ejemplo de Washington. Los europeos, como la mayoría de los estadounidenses, ya están mirando al abismo de una recesión económica global que las políticas de Biden están creando en casa. A diferencia de los estadounidenses que deben hacer frente a las consecuencias de las políticas mal concebidas de Biden, los gobiernos europeos pueden optar por no participar en el plan de guerra perpetua de Biden para Ucrania.
El segundo factor se refiere al propio Washington. Después de haber invertido más de 60 000 millones de dólares o un poco más de 18 000 millones de dólares al mes en transferencias directas o indirectas a un estado ucraniano que ahora se está desmoronando, la pregunta importante es, ¿qué pasa con millones de ucranianos en el resto del país que no huyeron? ¿Y de dónde vendrán los fondos para reconstruir la sociedad destrozada de Ucrania en una emergencia económica mundial en desarrollo?
Cuando la inflación le cuesta al hogar estadounidense promedio 460 dólares adicionales al mes para comprar los mismos bienes y servicios este año que el año pasado, es muy posible que Ucrania pueda hundirse silenciosamente bajo las olas como el Titanic sin evocar mucha preocupación en el electorado estadounidense. Los políticos experimentados saben que la capacidad de atención estadounidense a asuntos más allá de las fronteras de Estados Unidos es tan corta que una admisión de la derrota en Ucrania probablemente tendría pocas o ninguna consecuencia inmediata.
Sin embargo, los efectos de los repetidos fracasos estratégicos en Afganistán, Irak, Libia y Siria son acumulativos. En la década de 1980, General Motors quería dictar el tipo de automóviles que comprarían los estadounidenses, pero los consumidores estadounidenses tenían ideas diferentes. Es por eso que G.M., que dominó el mercado estadounidense durante 77 años, perdió su primer puesto ante Toyota. Washington no puede dictar todos los resultados, ni puede escapar a la rendición de cuentas por su gasto derrochador y por haber arruinado la prosperidad estadounidense.
En noviembre, los estadounidenses acudirán a las urnas. Las elecciones en sí mismas harán más que poner a prueba la integridad del proceso electoral estadounidense. También es probable que las elecciones garanticen que Biden sea recordado por su intransigencia; su negativa a cambiar de rumbo, como Herbert Hoover en 1932. Los demócratas recordarán que sus predecesores en el Partido Demócrata se presentaron efectivamente contra Hoover durante más de medio siglo. Los republicanos pueden terminar competando contra Joe Biden durante los próximos 50 años.


_*Douglas Macgregor*, Col. (retirado) es miembro senior de _The American Conservative_, ex asesor del Secretario de Defensa en la administración Trump, un veterano de combate condecorado y autor de cinco libros.









When the Lies Come Home - The American Conservative


After lying for months, the media are preparing the public for Ukraine’s military collapse.




www.theamericanconservative.com




_


----------



## magufone (18 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que le han hecho a Ucrania con Eurovisión es algo paradigmático.
> 
> Primero manipulan para hacer ganar a Ucrania el concurso, y anuncian al mundo que Eurovisión se celebrará en Maroiupol. Ahora resulta que ni siquiera Kiev "reúne las condiciones", por lo que habrá que celebrarlo en Londres.
> 
> ...



Los anglos solo son "aliados" cuando sacan algo... Si no, tururú...
Lastima que tanta pobre gente tenga que aprender de esta manera, la verdad...


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Te lo arreglo. Rusia no hace una guerra de invasión, de hecho como acaba de decir Lavrov, Rusia no está invadiendo Ucrania, porque Ucrania no tiene nada que Rusia necesite.
> 
> Rusia está en Ucrania matando nazis que están al servicio de la OTAN, y destruyendo toda infraestructura otánica que pretenda establecerse en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Ya claro, y por eso debe haber matado ya a más de 100.000 "nazis", básicamente militares ucranianos. Y por supuesto, no está invadiendo Ucrania, en las zonas "liberadas" solo está instaurando pasaportes rusos, cambiando numeraciones telefónicas, letreros, etc.

Creo que tenéis unas percepciones cognitivas muy distorsionadas.


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

Citando de Nefersen ...

_Primero manipulan para hacer ganar a Ucrania el concurso, y anuncian al mundo que Eurovisión se celebrará en Maroiupol. Ahora resulta que ni siquiera Kiev "reúne las condiciones", por lo que habrá que celebrarlo en Londres.

Esto mismo se lo harán con su ingreso en la EU--no reúne las condiciones.
Una vez los hayan utilizado como los tontos útiles que son, desangrándose en una guerra inútil contra Rusia para favorecer los intereses de la oligarquía americana, serán olvidados y abandonados. _


Y en lo siguiente hablan de lo que dice Nefersen en cuanto a que no va a cumplir Ucrania (lo que quede) con los requisitos mínimos para entrar en la UE. 

También hay algún apunte sobre a ver a quien le va a tocar pagar la facura de la reconstrucción ....


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccartech (18 Jun 2022)

Durante el día ciento catorce de combates , #RussianArmy logró capturar la aldea de Mazanivka/Мазанівка entre los oblasts de Donetsk y Kharkiv después de la retirada del #UkrainianArmy del área para evitar el cerco. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.99691705713169%2C37.38401777855553&z=13 … ]


----------



## willbeend (18 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> los dos mercenarios americanos, rapidamente reconvertidos en cocineros, ahora declaran estar contra la guerra...por cierto, que mal hablan ruso los jodios
> 
> t.me/intelslava/31434
> t.me/intelslava/31434
> ...



El de arriba carita de cordero degollao y el asiatico pone cara de susto siempre 

Han ido alli a miles de kilometros de su pais buscando selfie al lado de unos cadaveres rusos y ahora pretenderan irse de rositas sabiendo que los rusos son gente civilizada...


----------



## willbeend (18 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucrania se queda sin eurovision jojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia las putas y maricones, como se traicionan entre ellas...


----------



## Mabuse (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes.
> 
> 1.- Dejo que occidente tumbara el gobierno en Kiev.
> 
> ...



Sigue sin ver lo que ha pasado, los orientales no gustan de los faroles.


----------



## willbeend (18 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> no me suena de haberlo visto, mural en Donetsk en honor a nuestro niño soldado Alyosha



El niño es un fuera de serie a parte de una monada. Este va para lider ruso, carisma no le falta.


----------



## Kreonte (18 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que le han hecho a Ucrania con Eurovisión es algo paradigmático.
> 
> Primero manipulan para hacer ganar a Ucrania el concurso, y anuncian al mundo que Eurovisión se celebrará en Maroiupol. Ahora resulta que ni siquiera Kiev "reúne las condiciones", por lo que habrá que celebrarlo en Londres.
> 
> ...



Pero eso ya se sabía con antelación como q nos habían tangado la posibilidad de celebrar el certamen aquí. Por eso la organizadora hizo cosas raras como puntuar ella por anomalías en las votaciones de otros países. No colaba ni cuela.


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

Expropiaciones, gases y turbinas.

Menudo cachondeo ...


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

El verdadero fondo de la cuestión, ... y "a quien le vamos a cargar el muerto"


----------



## raptors (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes.
> 
> 1.- Dejo que occidente tumbara el gobierno en Kiev.
> 
> ...




*Me imagino que hace 8 años* rusia no se sentía tan fuerte como en la actualidad... hablando militarmente claro..


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> El verdadero fondo de la cuestión, ... y "a quien le vamos a cargar el muerto"




se repite exactamente el mismo guión de la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial puesto que las ciudades norteamericanas no recibieron ninguna bomba ... y ya no hablemos de como quedó Berlín o Tokio o toda Europa incluido Rusia y China )

Realmente no sé si provocan estas apocalipsis como un ritual satánico que se repite cada generación o si es un borrón y cuenta nueva en la gran estafa piramidal que es la economía de Estados Unidos y sus estados satélite. 

Putin y Xi representan con su petroyuan una amenaza para el petrodólar como lo fue Hitler en su día. y un desafío para los mismos que atacaron a Hitler con la ayuda de Stalin . 









¿Fue decisivo el envío de material bélico a la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial? - Archivos de la Historia | Tu página de divulgación


La Segunda Guerra Mundial fue la mayor contienda bélica de la historia, directamente involucrando más de cien millones de soldados de todas las partes y naciones del mundo. En este estado de guerra total, los grandes contendientes destinaron toda su capacidad y potencia económica, militar y...




archivoshistoria.com





*








Armas de EE UU y Reino Unido usadas por el Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial (Fotos)


El programa de Préstamo y Arriendo, mediante el que comida, armas y vehículos fueron enviados desde Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña a la Unión Soviética, jugó un papel importante en la derrota de los nazis. Aquí hay algunas fotos que muestran algunos ejemplos de esta ayuda tan útil.




es.rbth.com




*








Putin avisa a EEUU de un nuevo reparto de poder mundial y le culpa de la crisis


En el continente europeo se vive el mayor enfrentamiento bélico desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y Rusia está más aislada y sancionada que nunca por haberlo iniciado. Pero...




www.elmundo.es






*El Petroyuan, arma china para acabar con el dólar - Capital*
La rivalidad entre China y Estados Unidos está en su punto máximo, a pesar de que el cambio de la administración Trump a la administración Biden ha atemperado el choque entre ambos gigantes.






*Arabia Saudí, del petrodólar al petroyuan o cómo cambia el mundo*
El reino árabe firma un nuevo acuerdo con Pekín para abonar el suministro de petróleo en yuanes y mientras Washington pierde influencia




www.capitalradio.es


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jun 2022)

"Cuando las mentiras vuelven a casa"... Interesante artículo Los medios estadounidenses, después de meses de desinformación, están preparando intensamente al público para el colapso militar de Ucrania - Conservador estadounidense


----------



## El-Mano (18 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Head
> Up
> Display



Se que és lo de la información de la pantalla, pero no recordaba si era Hub o Hud.


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

DESMILITARIZANDO EUROPA

Ya hay varios países que no tienen ni tirachinas. Y teniendo en cuenta lo que sufrimos para fabricar nuestras propias mascarillas....cuando a Rusia le parezca..va a ir desde Ucrania a París....parándose en Berlín, y Amsterdam a más tirar. España lo dejara como RRAR (República de Residencias para Ancianos Rusos)...que hace calorcito, se come bien y somos muy afables.

Rusia no solo está DESMILITARIZANDO Ucrania...sino el resto (porque los ejércitos que tenemos, que no han entrado en combate NUNCA...y que lo más peligroso que han hecho son unas maniobras en la Sierra del Guadarrama viendo a las vacas del Norte de Madrid....lo tenemos negro hormiga como diría el Clapham. ).

Además, poder bombardear depósitos y quitarse de un plumazo no se cuantos tanques o misiles, o antitanques....que les estamos enviando....es facilitarlo al máximo si cabe. Y por supuesto con los misiles hipersónicos los portaviones, sobretodo franceses .(todavía recuerdo los vetustos Foch y Clemenceau...)..pueden empezar a desguazarlos para conseguir materias primas....porque no van a servir para otra cosa.

No creo que se pare en el Donbass....ni mucho menos. De nuevo se van a follar a la putita de Europa.....alias Polonia.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu crees que un niño de 10 años al que han destruido su casa, miente ???.
> 
> PD- Si Rusia quisiera ganar la guerra en las televisiones, no entrevistaria niños, sacaria a los mercenarios destripados, colgados de arboles y carbonizados junto a sus vehiculos.



Para mi que sus palabras están apuntando precisamente en la dirección opuesta a lo que parece a simple vista. Ironía y tal.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> DESMILITARIZANDO EUROPA
> 
> Ya hay varios países que no tienen ni tirachinas. Y teniendo en cuenta lo que sufrimos para fabricar nuestras propias mascarillas....cuando a Rusia le parezca..va a ir desde Ucrania a París....parándose en Berlín, y Amsterdam a más tirar. España lo dejara como RRAR (República de Residencias para Ancianos Rusos)...que hace calorcito, se come bien y somos muy afables.
> 
> ...



Me da que no van a ser los rusos los que invadan Europa. Más bien serán nubes de langostas yihadistas.


----------



## notengodeudas (18 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Se que és lo de la información de la pantalla, pero no recordaba si era Hub o Hud.



Aparte, a mí me gusta precisamente la palabra equivalente en nuestro querido idioma a _hub:_ concentrador

Algo claro, concreto y específico frente al -aunque económico- ladrido hub, confundible con muchas y variadas cosas a poco que te separes de unas óptimas condiciones físicas o mentales.


Perdón por el cambio de tercio/mear fuera de tiesto (no me digáis que no mola más que off-topic  )


----------



## Octubrista (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Realmente parece que Putiniano no aprende, ya lo engañaron en 2014 y lo volverán a hacer si no espabila.
> La tibieza Putiniana es desesperante.



Rusia no puede lanzarse con todo, eso provocaría desequilibrios sociales y económicos importantes en su sociedad.

Piensa que Israel en sus conflictos con los palestinos o las entradas en el Líbano ( en los últimos 15 años) sufrió problemas económicos cuando empezó a llamar a reservistas, y eso que fueron proporcionalmente pocos espacios de tiempo esas intervenciones.

Con lo que está haciendo ya provoca el colapso real de Ucrania como Estado, independientemente del control territorial, además de causar problemas económicos en occidente.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Per què ?
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que apoyar a un pais imperialista que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el arco de triunfo invadiendo a un pais soberano de iure ( algo muy normal en el siglo XVII ) pero no ahora era " justificable " porque Ucrania ( mala malisima )
> no respetaba los derechos " historicos " de los ruso - parlantes .
> Segun el razonamiento del camarada @NS 4 los rusos de Ucrania deben abandonar Espana , sorry , Ucrania , pais al que no quieren y desean ver destruido , camino de Best Corea ...o China (... ) y asi no seguir sufriendo la lengua , cutura e idiosincracia ucraniana
> ...



Que si Clapham, que los rusos del Donbass montaron un grupo terrorista para matar a la gente de Lvov, y ademas empezaron a trasformar el sistema educativo para imbuir en las mentes de los niños donbassitas que Ucrania ens roba...y que todo lo que huela a ucraniano hay que odiarlo...

Yo mismo mañana voy a coger una escopeta y me voy a ir a matar ucranianos a Galitzia...que es lo que me han enseñado en la ikastola...Ucrania Mala...Rusia buena...

Estamos del antiespañolismo y de la leyenda negra hasta los huevos...repito, no os gusta el español, no os gusta España a la que deseais abiertamente ver destruida, dividida, troceada, habeis apoyado a todos aquellos que tienen ese objetivo, o al menos los marxistas asi lo han hecho siempre, no se si tu lo eres o no...

Lo mejor es que dejeis de sufrir a la malvada España que os oprime...y os marcheis.

A nosotros España no nos oprime, los que no somos marxistas viviamos bastante bien aqui...a nosotros nos oprime vuestra intransigencia, y vuestro afan por destruir el pais. Pero ya digo, tiene facil arreglo...marchaos...dejad de padecer.

Teneis varios paraisos rojos a vuestra entera disposicion.

Por cierto, teneis la mania tanto tu como el hobbesiano pacifista, de no responder cuando no os interesa y eso cuando menos es muy deshonesto intelectualmente hablando...

Te vuelvo a preguntar...desde cuando se habla español en Barcelona??

O en Santiago de Compostela...un idioma impuesto que en realidad no existe...es latino. En la Española realmente aprendieron latin...verdad??


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Un día fuera de lo normal


Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin Durante ochos años, en Donetsk nos hemos acostumbrado a los bombardeos, pero incluso para nosotros, el 13 de junio fue un día fuera de lo normal. La ciudad fue bomb…




slavyangrad.es











Un día fuera de lo normal


18/06/2022

Artículo Original: Sergey Mirkin 


Durante ochos años, en Donetsk nos hemos acostumbrado a los bombardeos, pero incluso para nosotros, el 13 de junio fue un día fuera de lo normal. La ciudad fue bombardeada simultáneamente desde diferentes direcciones y con un récord de munición: más de 300 proyectiles y minas explotaron en Donetsk ese día. Es algo que no había ocurrido ni en 2014 ni en 2015.

Estás sentado en tu casa y no sabes si el siguiente proyectil va a impactar en tu casa o en alguna otra. Si tienes suerte, la metralla solo destruirá las ventanas. Si no, puedes acabar en el hospital o en el cementerio. Cada persona reacciona de diferente manera ante estas situaciones. Personalmente, tengo una capacidad de alejarme de la realidad y cierto sentido del fatalismo extremo. Nada depende de ti, pasará lo que vaya a pasar. Así que el día 13, durante un bombardeo infernal, estuve viendo una comedia.

Algunos de mis amigos estuvieron sentados en el pasillo o en baño durante el bombardeo. Por una parte, es una reacción racional, ya que ahí no hay ventanas, lo que significa que hay menos riesgo de impacto de un fragmento de metralla o un cristal. Por otra parte, da cierta sensación psicológica de ausencia de peligro, aunque sea falsa, ya que las paredes no protegen de un misil. Durante el bombardeo, cada persona busca una protección psicológica: para mí fue una serie y para otros, un pasillo.

Pero es mucho más difícil para quienes tienen hijos. El día 13, me llamó un amigo que me contó que su mujer intentó acostar a su hijo de cinco años en el pasillo. El niño no quería, quería dormir en su cama. ¿Cómo se le explica a un niño que está más seguro en el suelo del pasillo que en su propia cama? ¿Cómo se le explica que los nacionalistas ucranianos aterrorizan a las ciudades de Donbass? Es difícil de comprender para todos, no solo para un niño de cinco años, porque es imposible que una persona normal comprenda la lógica de quienes nos disparan.

El día 13 fue el pico más alto de los bombardeos de Donetsk. De hecho, el terror de artillería comenzó el 29 de mayo y continúa a día de hoy. La sensación de la población puede calificarse de una mezcla entre miedo y estupor, mientras que algunos muestran desesperanza. Es molesto que los expertos empiecen a hablar en los programas políticos de la televisión rusa de la fortaleza del pueblo de Donbass, que lo aguanta todo. En la actual situación, esto ya no suena como un halago. En Donetsk se percibe como una señal de que habrá que aguantar durante mucho tiempo.

Sí, hay gente muy fuerte en Donbass y es improbable que nos destruyan, pero los nervios están tan estirados que seguramente valdrían de cuerdas de guitarra. La población de Donetsk, Makeevka, Gorlovka o Stajanov no quieren oír hablar de lo fuerte y valiente que es el pueblo de Donbass sino de cuándo acabará el terror de la artillería ucraniana. Esa es la principal cuestión.

Necesitamos medidas que obliguen a Zelensky a detener la violencia contra la población civil. Puede que sean ataques contra las infraestructuras ferroviarias o los puentes que cruzan el Dnieper o que se encuentran en Ucrania occidental. De ahí que los ojos de las población de Donbass miren a Rusia, ya que, en las actuales condiciones, es la única que, por la fuerza o por la palabra, puede obligara a Ucrania a detener el infierno de artillería.

El pueblo de Donbass no puede contar con la ayuda de la comunidad internacional o las organizaciones internacionales. Durante ocho años, el mundo no se ha preocupado por el destino del pueblo de la RPD y la RPD y nada de eso ha cambiado ahora. La televisión alemana acusó a las tropas rusas de bombardear Donetsk el 13 de junio. ¿De qué vamos a hablar con ellos y qué podemos esperar? En cuanto a la reacción de las organizaciones internacionales, como apuntó Yuri Ushakov, asesor del presidente ruso, hubo un breve comentario en la ONU y ya está.

Parece que la presa occidental solo habla de un Donetsk imaginario, que se corresponde con la imagen mental de Ucrania y que está siendo bombardeado por Rusia. Esa ciudad de Donetsk no existe. Sin embargo, en Europa y Estados Unidos eso no importa, allí se vive en el paradigma informativo de su prensa de lo que dicen sus líderes de opinión. Así que, para ellos, ese Donetsk imaginario existe, como también existe la Ucrania democrática en la que no hay fascismo. También ese es un país que no existe. Así que solo la fuerza puede traer la paz a nuestra tierra, que ha sufrido tanto.


----------



## rober713 (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los portugueses en las guerras dan la talla, son hispanos, 103 voluntarios, 19 repatriados, 16 heridos y *68 muertos !!!.*
> 
> PD- Tambien podrian ser 68 heridos y 16 muertos, espero que no palmaran haciendo instruccion.



Segun el ministerio ruso para Portugal serian voluntarios totales 103, muertos 19, desaparecidos 16, restantes 68.

En cuanto a españoles me sorprende que no haya trascendido en medios los 4 fallecidos que atribuye el ministerio ruso, creo recordar que por aqui se puso el video de un valenciano que seria un hacha en el CoD y en el paintball pero que en la vida real....


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que le han hecho a Ucrania con Eurovisión es algo paradigmático.
> 
> Primero manipulan para hacer ganar a Ucrania el concurso, y anuncian al mundo que Eurovisión se celebrará en Maroiupol. Ahora resulta que ni siquiera Kiev "reúne las condiciones", por lo que habrá que celebrarlo en Londres.
> 
> ...



Como bien dices, es toda una metáfora. De cómo están utilizando a los ucranianos para intentar conseguir lo que se proponen. Les colman con falsas promesas, y después nada. Sólo palmaditas en la espalda, punto pelota. No van a entrar ni en la UE ni mucho menos en la OTAN. Cuando todo esto pase, los dejarán tirados como si de muebles viejos junto a un contenedor se tratase, con su economía destrozada y endeudados hasta las trancas. Quizá sea entonces cuando se den cuenta de lo que ha pasado, y al fin escarmienten.


----------



## JoséBatallas (18 Jun 2022)

Gracias Antonio.

_Big ammunition depot that UA left behind and was discovered by RU forces, turns out the munitions where provided by Spain._


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

QUE DRAMA..

.- Los fondos de inversión hundiéndose (ahorros de los pensionistas muertos)
.- Las criptomonedas al infierno. ETH camino de los 500€ sin freno....y BTC no tiene soporte fiable hasta los 13k€....si no aguanta los 18k€. 
.- La hiperinflación ya está aquí...

A veces pienso...que la única manera de salir de esto...es una guerra...con condonaciones de hipotecas, etc etc ..


----------



## workforfood (18 Jun 2022)

Eurovisión fue una manipulación total estaba planeado desde el principio que todo el voto del público fuera a Ucrania quitando Polonia y los Bálticos los demás hubiera sido parecido al voto del jurado.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como bien dices, es toda una metáfora. De cómo están utilizando a los ucranianos para intentar conseguir lo que se proponen. Les colman con falsas promesas, y después nada. Sólo palmaditas en la espalda, punto pelota. No van a entrar ni en la UE ni mucho menos en la OTAN. Cuando todo esto pase, los dejarán tirados como si de muebles viejos junto a un contenedor se tratase, con su economía destrozada y endeudados hasta las trancas. Quizá sea entonces cuando se den cuenta de lo que ha pasado, y al fin escarmienten.



USA no tiene amigos...tiene intereses...alguien debiera haberselo dicho a los Ukros.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Pienso lo mismo que tú. Existen países cuyas sociedades no están preparadas para una democracia, y en realidad tampoco la necesitan. Otro ejemplo es el mundo árabe, que suelo poner en este foro al tratar esta clase de temas.


----------



## cryfar74 (18 Jun 2022)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*La reducción de los suministros rusos obliga a Europa a utilizar el gas que tenía almacenado para el invierno*


La reducción de los suministros de gas natural de Rusia está obligando a las empresas de servicios públicos europeas a abrir los suministros que normalmente se utilizan durante la temporada alta de invierno.


Una de las últimas señales de un empeoramiento de la crisis energética en la región fue la disminución de los niveles de almacenamiento de esta semana por primera vez desde mediados de abril, cuando los comerciantes suelen comenzar a reabastecerse, según datos de Gas Infrastructure Europe (GIE) [una asociación que representa Operadores europeos de infraestructuras de gas - aprox. Esto contribuye a que los futuros del gas registren su mayor ganancia semanal desde que el Kremlin lanzó una guerra contra Ucrania.


"Obviamente, esto no debería suceder durante la temporada de inyección", se lamentó Warren Patterson, director de estrategia de materias primas de ING Groep NV. "Este será un factor preocupante para el mercado y es probable que respalde los precios".


Rusia ha recortado los suministros a los consumidores en Italia, Alemania, Francia y Austria, sumándose a recortes más pequeños a otros países en las últimas semanas. Moscú ha dicho que tuvo que cortar el gasoducto Nord Stream que corre bajo el Mar Báltico debido a problemas técnicos, pero Alemania calificó los cortes como "motivados políticamente" para aumentar los precios.









_ Europa se ve obligada a utilizar las reservas de gas ante la escasez de suministro_


Los recortes rusos coincidieron con el cierre de una importante planta de gas natural licuado de EE. UU., otra fuente importante de suministros para Europa. Esto significa que llegará menos combustible del otro lado del Atlántico durante varios meses.


A partir del martes, las bóvedas europeas estaban llenas en un 52%, y los últimos datos de GIE muestran una caída de un punto porcentual. Sin embargo, se mantienen en un nivel cercano al promedio de cinco años.


"El mayor desafío que enfrenta el mercado es evaluar el impacto de una desaceleración en el almacenamiento de gas", dijo en una nota el analista de BloombergNEF Arun Toora.


El exportador ruso PJSC Gazprom dijo el jueves que no ve "por el momento" una forma de resolver las dificultades con Nord Stream. Gazprom podría utilizar la capacidad libre en los oleoductos que pasan por Ucrania para abastecer a los consumidores europeos, pero hasta ahora no ha mostrado ningún movimiento en esta dirección. Además, el próximo mes está prevista la parada anual del gasoducto por mantenimiento.


Según Wood Mackenzie Ltd. [Un grupo global de investigación y asesoría que brinda datos, análisis escritos y servicios de asesoría a las industrias de energía, química, renovables, metales y minería - ed.] En el peor de los casos, si el oleoducto Nord Stream se cierra por completo, la región no podrá alcanzar el nivel de existencias prescrito por la Unión Europea antes del inicio de la temporada de calefacción en noviembre. Esto significaría que *la región podría quedarse sin existencias en enero*, dijeron los investigadores esta semana.


Hans Van Cleef, economista sénior de energía de ABN Amro Bank NV compartió que "se pregunta si el mantenimiento anual de Nord Stream significa un cierre completo por un período más largo o si reanudará la operación después de que se complete el mantenimiento. El tiempo lo dirá". ."


----------



## Egam (18 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por aquí se comenta que la visita de los tres mandatarios Paco europeos, y del inglés, son para que Zelenski se arrodille ante Putin.
> A cambio le dan esa salida de decir que Zelenski ha logrado entrar como pre-candidato a la UE...para que los medios hablen de lo segundo y no de lo primero.
> 
> Pero Putin creo que tiene otros planes.



Esos tres idiotas de Soros han ido a posturear para la opinion europea.
Igual son conscientes de que esto es un cambio (tectonico) de ciclo, pero no pueden o saben hacer nada al respecto como buenas marionetas que son.

*Los de los papelitos de colores por materias primas/energia se acabo*.
La inflacion que se viene da vertigo y no va a parar.
Todo lo demas es circo.


----------



## workforfood (18 Jun 2022)

Los psicópatas cuando no quieren enfrentarse directamente al enemigo suelen usar un pelele amoral que le lavan la cabeza. Pero cuando el pelele les falla los psicopatas le suelen meter una paliza de muerte, por haberles fallado y no haber puesto más muertos. Veremos si a Ucrania le pasa lo mismo.


----------



## cryfar74 (18 Jun 2022)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

*Los cierres nucleares franceses plantean un riesgo de empeoramiento de la crisis del gas en Europa*


Los precios de la electricidad se han disparado en Francia, exacerbando los problemas de gas de Europa a medida que los recortes en la producción nuclear restringen el mercado.


Las plantas de energía nuclear de Francia están operando a menos de la mitad de su capacidad total y han producido la menor cantidad de electricidad en esta época del año esta semana desde al menos 2008, según datos compilados por Bloomberg.


El país, donde el clima cálido ya dificulta el enfriamiento de su flota de reactores, importa electricidad de países vecinos como el Reino Unido, que históricamente ha obtenido energía de Francia.


La generación de electricidad por parte de la empresa estatal Electricité de France SA, el mayor productor de energía nuclear del continente, se ve obstaculizada por el prolongado mantenimiento de su flota de reactores envejecidos, lo que corre el riesgo de aumentar la dependencia del continente del gas que escasea. Durante el invierno, es posible que la empresa tenga que importar energía de los vecinos, lo que ejercerá presión sobre los suministros europeos y cargará a los consumidores con costos más altos.









Según Sabrina Kernbichler, analista de energía de S&P Global Commodity Insights, el mercado fijará el precio de la electricidad a principios del próximo año como una prima de riesgo debido a las malas perspectivas de la energía nuclear. Los mercados energéticos también se están preparando para que Alemania acelere la implementación de su plan de energía de emergencia luego de los recientes cortes en el suministro de gas a Europa, dijo.


Francia recibe menos gas de Alemania de lo habitual, lo que limita la disponibilidad de gas para las centrales eléctricas que funcionan con él y exacerba los riesgos a los que se enfrenta su suministro energético y su economía. El operador francés de transmisión de gas GRTgaz dijo el viernes que el país dejó de recibir gas de Alemania desde el 15 de junio.


El precio de la electricidad en Francia saltó casi un 8% durante la próxima semana a 243 euros por MWh, según el corredor. En el comercio a más largo plazo, la electricidad francesa para el primer trimestre de 2023 ha subido de precio más de un 12 % desde el lunes hasta alcanzar los 570 euros.


----------



## Egam (18 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> QUE DRAMA..
> 
> .- Los fondos de inversión hundiéndose (ahorros de los pensionistas muertos)
> .- Las criptomonedas al infierno. ETH camino de los 500€ sin freno....y BTC no tiene soporte fiable hasta los 13k€....si no aguanta los 18k€.
> ...



Sigue soñando.
"No tendras nada y seras feliz"


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

feliz sabado... para delleitrase


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Jun 2022)

Gas Rationing Is Getting Closer for Europe


The region is on high alert after Russia made its biggest moves yet to use energy as a weapon.




www.bloomberg.com





*El racionamiento de gas está cada vez más cerca para Europa*

La región está en alerta máxima después de que Rusia hizo sus mayores movimientos hasta el momento para utilizar la energía como arma.

A lo largo de toda la Guerra Fría y en las décadas posteriores, Rusia fue un proveedor estable de gas para Europa. Eso cambió esta semana.

Rusia recortó el suministro de gas en aparente represalia por el apoyo de Europa a Kyiv. Después de sus mayores movimientos hasta el momento de utilizar la energía como arma, el racionamiento de gas en la región es ahora una perspectiva muy real.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Jun 2022)

Ucrania asegura que sus misiles han alcanzado un buque ruso con armas que se dirigía a la 'Isla de las Serpientes', situada en el mar Negro. 
Se trataría del '*Vasily Bech*', que habría sido gravemente dañado por *misiles antibuque Harpoon proporcionados por Dinamarca*. 
"Más tarde se supo que se hundió", ha informado el gobernador militar de la ciudad portuaria de Odesa.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (18 Jun 2022)

*Al menos un tercio de los obuses estadounidenses M777 fallan después de la primera batalla.*

Los obuses de campo estadounidenses M777 no son adecuados para un uso a largo plazo, ya que requieren reparaciones prolongadas después de los primeros disparos. Así lo lamentó el viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Denis Sharapov, en una entrevista con la Defensa Nacional. 


> _“Después de cada “duelo de artillería”, en promedio, dos de los seis obuses M777 deben ser reparados, porque los nodos de estas armas están dañados por fragmentos de la llegada de proyectiles_ ”, arrojó un representante del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. levanta sus manos.



Agregó que también hubo serias dificultades con la reparación de los obuses estadounidenses, ya que Estados Unidos no suministró repuestos para los mismos. Por lo tanto, como agregó Sharapov, _"la preponderancia de la lucha contra la batería está del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF_ " .
Según el periódico, Estados Unidos ya *ha entregado más de 100 obuses de campo M777 a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en virtud de Lend-Lease. Hasta la fecha, solo alrededor de 30-40 armas están en funcionamiento real. El resto ha sido destruido o está siendo reparado*. Al mismo tiempo, la situación se agrava mucho, ya que el "disparo" diario de solo esta arma varía entre 4 y 6 mil proyectiles, resume la Defensa Nacional.


----------



## cryfar74 (18 Jun 2022)

*El equipo y las armas occidentales capturados en Ucrania durante la operación especial militar en curso se transfieren a instituciones rusas especializadas para su estudio, dijo el viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Yuri Borisov.



Estados Unidos cambió de opinión sobre la venta de drones de ataque MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania, por temor a que su equipo cayera en manos del ejército ruso - Reuters*


La Casa Blanca suspendió un acuerdo para vender cuatro drones de combate grandes MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania. La negativa a suministrar equipos está relacionada con los temores de que el equipo de observación UAV caiga en manos del ejército ruso, informa Reuters citando fuentes.
Según fuentes de la agencia, a la venta de drones, por valor de 10 millones de dólares cada uno, se opuso la Oficina de Seguridad Tecnológica de Defensa del Pentágono, que analizó el plan de Biden para suministrar armas a Ucrania. El acuerdo se canceló para evitar la posibilidad de hacer llegar el equipo de radar y video MQ-1C Gray Eagle a especialistas rusos. Al acordar el plan de suministro por parte de la Casa Blanca, se perdió esta oportunidad, pero esta cuestión volvió a ser planteada por representantes del Pentágono.

“Las auditorías de seguridad tecnológica son una práctica estándar para la transferencia de equipos militares estadounidenses a todos los socios internacionales. Todos los casos se consideran individualmente en cuanto al fondo. Como parte del proceso establecido, los asuntos de seguridad nacional se llevan a la autoridad de aprobación correspondiente”, dijo la portavoz del Pentágono, Sue Gough.
Aún se desconoce si se obtendrá el permiso para la venta del UAV, el acuerdo está siendo discutido por altos funcionarios del Pentágono. Como señaló la fuente, se presentó una propuesta para reemplazar el conjunto de radares y sensores por otros menos sofisticados, pero esto podría llevar años. Si se reanuda el proceso de venta de drones, podría ser bloqueado por el Congreso de EE. UU.

Como informó Readovka, Estados Unidos planeó vender cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania, que podrían estar armados con misiles Hellfire y capaces de volar a Moscú.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Seguro que no es Rusia eso? Que ricardo mangina siempre twitea que en rusia son mu malos con los periodistas...



Los Marquina y compañía (AKA Los Hollister) no te van a contar lo que le pasa a la pizpi alemana esa. No les pagan para hablar sobre esos asuntos. Pero en Occidente existe una censura tremenda. Y no sólo en el tema de Ucrania; uno de los autores del polémico libro "Nadie nace en un cuerpo equivocado" señaló durante una entrevista que la universidad en España "debería ser el foro de debate y de máxima libertad de expresión, pero destaca por sus altos niveles de censura y por su política de cancelación". 

Ahora Marquina, si lee esto, diría ¡WHATABOUTISMOOOOOOO!


----------



## Kreonte (18 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *Los cierres nucleares franceses plantean un riesgo de empeoramiento de la crisis del gas en Europa*
> 
> ...



Lo lees así y piensas que te están puteando pero después indagas y parece que no hay nada detrás yy que en realidad enfrentan problemas de seguridad, algunos por ser viejos y otros por problemas de corrosión. En cualquier caso, Francia a diferencia de nosotros apuesta por la energía nuclear, prevén la construcción de más reactores en los próximos años.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *Al menos un tercio de los obuses estadounidenses M777 fallan después de la primera batalla.*
> 
> Los obuses de campo estadounidenses M777 no son adecuados para un uso a largo plazo, ya que requieren reparaciones prolongadas después de los primeros disparos. Así lo lamentó el viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Denis Sharapov, en una entrevista con la Defensa Nacional.
> 
> ...



Armamento occidental, muy avanzado pero muy delicado en el campo de batalla. Encima, como no les suministran repuestos, en poco tiempo acaban siendo inservibles. La ayuda de la OTAN...


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Segun el ministerio ruso para Portugal serian voluntarios totales 103, muertos 19, desaparecidos 16, restantes 68.
> 
> En cuanto a españoles me sorprende que no haya trascendido en medios los 4 fallecidos que atribuye el ministerio ruso, creo recordar que por aqui se puso el video de un valenciano que seria un hacha en el CoD y en el paintball pero que en la vida real....



Esta claro que el gobierno estara por el medio y habra pasado una circular a la prensa, para silenciar el tema.

PD- El primer recuadro seria el total de los voluntarios, el segundo podria ser los repatriados aterrorrizados...


----------



## ferrys (18 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> *La reducción de los suministros rusos obliga a Europa a utilizar el gas que tenía almacenado para el invierno*
> 
> ...



Resumiendo, se van a despellejar vivos.
Nadie olvide la posición estratégica tan cojonuda que tiene España en comparación a centro Europa. En Noviembre, el Cristo que van a tener montado va a ser muy pero que muy interesante. Gracias que los alemanes no tienen un ejercito operativo. Van a hacer todo lo que puedan para salvarse ellos.


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se repite exactamente el mismo guión de la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial puesto que las ciudades norteamericanas no recibieron ninguna bomba ... y ya no hablemos de como quedó Berlín o Tokio o toda Europa incluido Rusia y China )
> 
> Realmente no sé si provocan estas apocalipsis como un ritual satánico que se repite cada generación o si es un borrón y cuenta nueva en la gran estafa piramidal que es la economía de Estados Unidos y sus estados satélite.
> 
> ...



A lo largo de la historia la situación se repite una y otra vez: Gallo candidato a rey del corral desafía al rey del corral para quedarse él a pastorear a las gallinas, casi siempre ha sido mediante guerras a "nivel global". Es en se momento cuando en el juego del poder se reparten las cartas. Ahora podríamos estar en uno de esos momentos, o no. En la "Guerra Fría" no hubo traspaso de EEUU a Rusia, en 1914 y 1939 fueron dos gatillazos alemanes, entre ambas guerras se produjo un "traspaso amistoso" desde Reino Unido a EEUU. En 1800 hubo traspaso de Francia a Reino Unido y entre 1640-1700 traspaso de España a Francia. En realidad el mundo actual sigue "el orden" que se dispuso en las Guerras Napoleónicas: Dominio anglo.


----------



## ferrys (18 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *Al menos un tercio de los obuses estadounidenses M777 fallan después de la primera batalla.*
> 
> Los obuses de campo estadounidenses M777 no son adecuados para un uso a largo plazo, ya que requieren reparaciones prolongadas después de los primeros disparos. Así lo lamentó el viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Denis Sharapov, en una entrevista con la Defensa Nacional.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo puse un enlace con el mantenimiento que les hace falta. La tecnología occidental es valida y cojonuda en una guerra de superioridad. En un conflicto equilibrado no es ni buena ni mala, es inservible. Tenemos el caso de la aviación donde los militares metieron una ostia sobre la mesa y exigieron que los F16 y F15 sigan en servicio el tiempo que haga falta. Imaginense una fuerza aérea con F35 y F22 que te hacen falta 3 para volar 1.


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Segun el ministerio ruso para Portugal serian voluntarios totales 103, muertos 19, desaparecidos 16, restantes 68.
> 
> En cuanto a españoles me sorprende que no haya trascendido en medios los 4 fallecidos que atribuye el ministerio ruso, creo recordar que por aqui se puso el video de un valenciano que seria un hacha en el CoD y en el paintball pero que en la vida real....



Hay que ver las almas cándidas que se creen los "excels" cagados por los gobiernos, más si vienen de Rusia. Ahí habrán hecho una estimación del primer país y una "regla de tres" para calcular el resto.


----------



## Snowball (18 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> QUE DRAMA..
> 
> .- Los fondos de inversión hundiéndose (ahorros de los pensionistas muertos)
> .- Las criptomonedas al infierno. ETH camino de los 500€ sin freno....y BTC no tiene soporte fiable hasta los 13k€....si no aguanta los 18k€.
> ...



Y la plata y el oro sin inmutarse...

Solo nos quedan los latunes


----------



## Jotagb (18 Jun 2022)

Grande Mike


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como bien dices, es toda una metáfora. De cómo están utilizando a los ucranianos para intentar conseguir lo que se proponen. Les colman con falsas promesas, y después nada. Sólo palmaditas en la espalda, punto pelota. No van a entrar ni en la UE ni mucho menos en la OTAN. Cuando todo esto pase, los dejarán tirados como si de muebles viejos junto a un contenedor se tratase, con su economía destrozada y endeudados hasta las trancas. Quizá sea entonces cuando se den cuenta de lo que ha pasado, y al fin escarmienten.



Hacer eso significaría mandarlos a los brazos de Rusia. Como "aparentemente", por lo que estamos viendo, el objetivo no es ese, ten por seguro que no los van a abandonar. Eso si, lo que quede de Ucrania será un "protectorado" de la UE, bueno, quizás de EEUU, pero será la UE quien pague con todo.


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

De las hostias gordas se aprende mucho y son capaces de cambiar la forma de actuar. Lo que quede de Ucrania pasará a ser una zona "amenazada" al estilo de Corea del Norte o Israel. En esos casos el "listón de excelencia" de esas sociedades necesariamente debe subir para combatir a los que te quieren destruir.


----------



## Snowball (18 Jun 2022)

Elensky tiene cara de haber sido engañando..


----------



## Teuro (18 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Gas Rationing Is Getting Closer for Europe
> 
> 
> The region is on high alert after Russia made its biggest moves yet to use energy as a weapon.
> ...



"A lo largo de toda la Guerra Fría" el gas no era una fuente de energía. Es más, era molestas bolsas que se encontraban sobre los yacimientos de petróleo, que usualmente quemaban sin producir nada para acceder al petróleo. "La fiebre del gas" ocurrió entre los 90 y 2000, cuando se construyeron todas las centrales de ciclo combinado y se "entubarón" las ciudades con canalizaciones de gas natural.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hacer eso significaría mandarlos a los brazos de Rusia. Como "aparentemente", por lo que estamos viendo, el objetivo no es ese, ten por seguro que no los van a abandonar. Eso si, lo que quede de Ucrania será un "protectorado" de la UE, bueno, quizás de EEUU, pero será la UE quien pague con todo.



La pregunta es... ¿Qué es mejor para Ucrania, estar en la UE o seguir en el área de influencia rusa? dejando a un lado que la entrada de Ucrania en la UE es algo poco o nada realista, claro. Una de las principales razones por las que Yanukovich rechazó el acuerdo con la UE va por ese camino, y otra de las razones del levantamiento en el Donbass también va por ahí.


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La pregunta es... ¿Qué es mejor para Ucrania, estar en la UE o seguir en el área de influencia rusa? dejando a un lado que la entrada de Ucrania en la UE es algo poco o nada realista, claro. Una de las principales razones por las que Yanukovich rechazó el acuerdo con la UE va por ese camino, y otra de las razones del levantamiento en el Donbass también va por ahí.



Ucrania no va a ser parte de la UE jamás.
Los que conocemos Ucrania y a los ucras sabemos que ellos tampoco quieren. Es todo un gran show, para que la prensa diga:
"A Putin le sale el tiro por la culata, Ucrania será parte de la UE, y Finlandia y Suecia de la OTAN".
Occidente está rabiando a más no poder. La operación militar se mantiene...nadie sabe cuándo acabará, ni el NY Times, ni Bloomberg, ni CNN, ni Euronews, ni Von der Hitler, ni Internet Explorer Borrell, ni Macron, ni Schulz, ni la OTAN, ni siquiera Burbuja (y mira que hemos acertado más que ningún medio de comunicación occidental)... Nadie lo sabe. Porque depende de Rusia.

Y los mensajes de Putin son claros: Desnazificar, desmilitarizar, y liberar el Donbass. Pero sin fecha. Sin prisa. Saboreando cómo se cuece la UE y USA en su crisis y en su inflación. Por eso los eurolemmings están tan nerviosos. Ven que se están hundiendo, y lo que es peor, que se acerca el invierno y van a estar en pelotas.

Joder, es que es un momento histórico el que estamos viviendo. USA, ese país que a la mínima bombardeaba todo lo que se movía para demostrar su poder...está ahora maniatado y acojonado. Y delante de todo el mundo, en directo. Armando a un tercero porque no tiene cojones ni siquiera de plantar cara a Rusia.

Esto es brutal. Inimaginable hace tan solo una década. Y está pasando ahora. Y no va a parar, ya lo ha aseverado Putin.
Hasta el último ucraniano!


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

Los rusos en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk recogiendo regalos occidentales.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Menuda orca. A ver si llegan los rusos hasta Madrid.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, resulta que Mango no se había ido de Rusia...ni se va a ir.
> Realmente en la noticia cuentan lo contrario al titular.
> Mango seguirá existiendo en Rusia, a través de sus franquicias...que seguirán comprándole la ropa a Mango, obviamente.
> 
> ...



Vengo observando que existen dos tipos de "salidas":
Los que salen de verdad, y asumen/afrontan unas pérdidas de capital (lo lleven a balance o a cuenta de resultados), de entre el 50 % al 90 %;
Los que dicen que salen, pero solo transfieren la propiedad aparente a su propia estructura rusa, y no figura ningún impacto económico.

De los primeros, tenemos por ejemplo a Enel, Allianz Seguros, Societé Generale, Renault, Shell.... Todos con "generosísimas" pérdidas en su salida.
De los segundos, tenemos por ejemplo Zurich Seguros, MacDonalds, Reebok...

Y luego hay los que ya hace meses que dijeron que salían, pero que de momento, pues como que están a la espera de la reconquista de Jerson, que una semana de estas acontece.... Y ya luego, pues como que eso, que mañana sí, pero hoy de momento aun no.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Elensky tiene cara de haber sido engañando..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094138



En esa foto veo un buen esclavo y dos amos que tienen mucho que perder. Si USA pierde la guerra en Ucrania le espera un declive importante. Los únicos vasallos que les quedarían en el mundo serían los países EU, algunos americanos y un poco Japón.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (18 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tan rusa como catalana, tu mismo lo dijiste..., también podemos irnos mucho más atrás en el tiempo y entender que Turquía tenga derechos sobre el territorio, o Mongolia, incluso...
> También, es una opción, dejar que no sea la historia la que politicamente decida las cosas....por cambiar errores y tal....



Yo no he dicho que fuera catalán an ¿donde lo he dicho? Yo he dicho que Josep de Ribas i Boyons era catalán, pero estaba al servicio de Rusia. Como dice la Viquipèdia:


> Josep de Ribas i Boyons, conegut en castellà com a José Pascual Domingo de Ribas y Boyons i en rus a l'imperi Rus com a Иосиф Михайлович Дерибас fou un almirall de l'imperi Rus d'origen català que destacà en les guerres russo-turques de 1768-1774 i de 1787-1792. Viquipèdia



https://ca.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josep_de_Ribas_i_Boyons


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 Jun 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania, la de Putin, la de Biden,la inflacción, deflacción, estaflacción económicas, el sometimiento y sumisión mediática de voluntades democráticas o satrápicas al pandemismo, dictadas por los comisariados polimilis, son todos parcialidades sesgadas y peones de un juego mucho mayor, cuyas implicaciones y mecanismos exceden a las miradas y análisis parciales.

Se están redefiniendo las nuevas hegemonias imperiales politico económicas y los nuevos espacios subsidiarios que las componen, desde donde afrontar la crisis sistémica del capitalismo financiero y productivo junto a sus repercusiones sociales, políticas y sanitarias dentro de las nuevas jerarquias de producción y consumo.

Nada se vá a arreglar localmente, tan solo serán remedos en función de este otro Gran Juego, que aún estamos descubriendo, pero que pretende seguir permaneciendo oculto, precísamente como parte de la estrategia para ganarlo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los portugueses en las guerras dan la talla, son hispanos, 103 voluntarios, 19 repatriados, 16 heridos y *68 muertos !!!.*
> 
> PD- Tambien podrian ser 68 heridos y 16 muertos, espero que no palmaran haciendo instruccion.



Me gustaría saber cuántos son brasileños nacionalizados.


----------



## niraj (18 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Vengo observando que existen dos tipos de "salidas":
> Los que salen de verdad, y asumen/afrontan unas pérdidas de capital (lo lleven a balance o a cuenta de resultados), de entre el 50 % al 90 %;
> Los que dicen que salen, pero solo transfieren la propiedad aparente a su propia estructura rusa, y no figura ningún impacto económico.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es por que a muchos de los que no se han ido no los han echado directamente,

Si estos países les han bloqueado el acceso a turbinas, tecnologías, electrónica, incluso les han retirado los certificados de aeronavegabilidad a los aviones (lo que en teoría solo dependía hasta ahora de la seguridad aérea y no de la política).... no entiendo por qué continúan regalando sus rublos por vestiditos, hamburguesas y otras porquerías.

En la UE a nadie le tembló la mano no ya para quedarse con los bienes de las empresas rusas, si no también con los bienes particulares de los rusos


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

*Conversación telefónica entre el ministro de defensa ruso Shoigu y un general - imaginario- en el Donbass, Voltov .*

Shoigu: Hola, con quien hablo?
Voltov: Con el general Voltov desde el Donbass
S: Hola, dime necesitáis algo?
V: Pues si, estamos agobiadísimos.
S: ¿Qué armamento necesitáis?
V: No si nos eso pero necesitamos ayuda.
S: ¿Qué necesitáis pues?
V: Paletas, solo paletas, para construir más polvorines que occidente no para de enviarnos armas.


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Elensky tiene cara de haber sido engañando..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094138



Le deben haber comunicado que van a tener que prescindir de sus servicios ...


----------



## niraj (18 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from Zakhar prilepin]
En Rusia, a menudo no entienden esto.

Antes de la guerra, por razones obvias, los medios de comunicación observaron de cerca a Ucrania. En general, el espacio postsoviético también fue seguido con un ojo abierto. Turquía fue vigilada. Y los Estados Unidos, pero aquí está claro: se metían en nuestros asuntos con terquedad maníaca.

Las relaciones con otros países, por ejemplo, Europa,o especialmente con Australia o Canadá, nuestros medios fueron generalmente neutrales. Bueno, los españoles están allí, bueno, los italianos. Bueno, los franceses. Vivir y dejar vivir. Sobre los alemanes, si no fuera por el Nord Stream, no los recordaríamos en absoluto. 

¿Crees que ellos hacen lo mismo? 

He viajado (mucho) por el mundo y especialmente por Europa desde 2005. No se detuvo por un minuto (y muuuucho antes de Crimea) toda esta charla: Putin-tirano, Rusia-agresor, Gulag, Stalin, anarquía, otra vez Gulag, Politkovskaya fue asesinada, otra vez Gulag, esclavos, servidumbre, Gulag…

Era un fondo denso y constante de la vida informativa que tenían. Siempre lo ha sido. Desde que comenzó la guerra fría después de la Segunda guerra mundial, desde que Estados Unidos aplastó a Europa, todo esto se repetía, como "buenos días" se reprodujo allí: durante años, kilómetros y gigabytes. 

No se sorprenda por el suministro de armas y toda su retórica. La rusofobia política es su aire. Lo respiran desde la infancia. 

En cuanto a América, es un país hermoso y vibrante. Pero ella es mala para nosotros, por supuesto. Para nosotros, Estados Unidos es un enemigo, un oponente, un adversario. Son los primeros en comenzar, y son insolentes. Y Londres también es malo. Allí, por cierto, la rusofobia siempre ha sido la más concentrada y mezquina.

Cuando (si) termine la operación especial, no nos olvidarán.

Pero nosotros nos olvidaremos de ellos, por supuesto. Solo somos perezosos desde la mañana hasta la noche para escribir cosas desagradables sobre italianos, franceses o alemanes. Nadie entendería por qué escribimos cosas desagradables sobre ellos.

Nos olvidaremos de ellos, y ellos no. Continuarán desde el mismo lugar.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

En noticias de equipos peligrosamente inadecuados, una unidad RuAF probó algunos cascos donados en el extranjero de los EE. UU. desde una posición TDF capturada contra municiones AK sónicas y subsónicas tomando ese video ahora infame de militares UKR haciéndolo con una pistola. Los resultados no fueron alentadores...


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Otro lote de afortunados hechos prisioneros por exploradores. Oye, pelirroja, di "gloria a Rusia".


----------



## Octubrista (18 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Elensky tiene cara de haber sido engañando..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094138



Zelensky, si fuera listo, sabría ya que su destino más explotable es su muerte, y ser tratado como un icono.

Si es posible, echarle la culpa de su muerte a un envenenamiento, o crimen organizado desde el Moscú.

Un Zelensky dando vueltas por el mundo durante años, entrevistas, y con un ritmo de vida al estilo de un expresidente de EEUU, desvalua al personaje que fabricó la propaganda.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski elogia respaldo de la UE mientras intensos bombardeos azotan el Donbás.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodomir Zelenski* ha elogiado el respaldo de *Bruselas *a la candidatura de *Ucrania* a la *Unión Europea* como un logro histórico, mientas la región del *Donbás*, en el este del país, sufre un intenso bombardeo ruso.

*Bruselas* ha liderado una poderosa muestra de solidaridad europea el viernes al apoyar a *Kiev *en su apuesta por recibir el estatus de candidato a miembro de la *UE*, un espaldarazo que podría meter tan pronto como la próxima semana a *Ucrania* en la lista de países que aspiran a ser miembros.

*Zelenski* ha calificado la decisión como "un logro histórico" a través de un vídeo dirigido a los ucranianos. Informa Afp


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

El grupo de reconocimiento del sexto transporte blindado de personal, mientras examinaba una plantación forestal no lejos de sus posiciones, se topó con una compañía secretamente avanzada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Habiéndose encontrado cara a cara con un enemigo superior, el comandante del grupo no perdió la cabeza y fingió ser el ejército ucraniano utilizando el conocimiento del idioma ucraniano, así como el hecho de que se capturaron algunos elementos del equipo. Como resultado, pude charlar con los soldados enemigos.

El enemigo no mostró vigilancia y el grupo pudo retirarse a una plantación forestal cercana y luego regresar a la suya.
Más tarde, en la plantación forestal donde se escondían las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se infligieron ataques de artillería, después de lo cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían muchos 200x y 300x. El ataque nunca se produjo.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

El Pentágono ha suspendido la venta de drones de ataque MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania.

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. ha suspendido la venta de cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento y ataque MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania. Así lo informa Reuters, citando fuentes informadas.

Según la agencia, el ejército estadounidense teme que los modernos equipos de vigilancia caigan en manos del ejército ruso.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*El estado de salud de Putin, objeto de rumores que revelan ausencia de información.*
La salud del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, que cumple 70 años en octubre, es objeto de todo tipo de rumores, lo que revela la falta de información sobre el bienestar del mandatario, que ordenó la invasión de *Ucrania *el 24 de febrero.

Durante sus dos últimos mandatos no se ha filtrado casi nada sobre su verdadero estado de salud, salvo imágenes que parecen indicar que está en buena forma: *Putin *a caballo, *Putin *pescando sin camiseta, *Putin *como judoka...

Pero mientras el presidente ruso envejece y su físico va cambiando a lo largo de los años --su cara aparece hinchada, sus movimientos parecen a veces tensos--, las especulaciones sobre una posible enfermedad crecen. Informa Afp


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

Así como la pandemia no tuvo nada que ver con el virus arrojado, sino con las vacunas
y el periodo de 'doma y obediencia, lo de Ucrania no tiene que ver con la democracia, 
con el pueblo de Ucrania o cualquier reivindicación de justicia; fue el mecanismo previsto
para generar caos en las rutas comerciales y energética, imponiendo sanciones a Rusia.

En la metrópoli imperial pensaban que pueden controlar el caos, pero se les escapa
entre sus zarpas escleróticas.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Rusia podría utilizar la negativa a evacuar civiles de Ucrania en Severodonetsk como justificación para un ataque indiscriminado.*
*Rusia *ha renovado sus esfuerzos para avanzar al sur de la ciudad de *Izium*, en el este de *Ucrania*, en las últimas 48 horas, ha informado el sábado el Ministerio de Defensa británico.

Su objetivo es penetrar más profundamente en la región de *Donetsk *y cerrar el cerco alrededor de la asediada ciudad de *Severodonetsk *desde el norte.

Si los civiles ucranianos atrapados no aceptan la oferta de evacuar a través de un corredor, es probable que *Rusia *alegue una justificación para hacer menos distinción entre ellos y cualquier objetivo militar de *Ucrania* en la zona, agrega el ministerio. Informa Reuters


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

masivo con misiles contra objetos de la infraestructura de defensa de Ucrania en la región de Poltava Los objetos en la ciudad de Kremenchug fueron alcanzados. De 6 a 8 misiles rusos alcanzaron una refinería de petróleo y otras instalaciones de infraestructura de defensa.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

DEL EPISODIO ''NO HAY NAZISMO EN UCRANIA''


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Boris Johnson: Reino Unido debe mantener el apoyo a Kiev ante el riesgo de "fatiga de Ucrania"*
Es importante que *Reino Unido* siga demostrando que apoya a *Ucrania *a largo plazo, ha dicho este sábado el primer ministro británico *Boris Johnson*, que ha advertido del riesgo de "fatiga de *Ucrania*" a medida que se prolonga la *guerra*.

"Los rusos avanzan centímetro a centímetro y es vital para nosotros mostrar lo que sabemos que es cierto, que *Ucrania *puede ganar y ganará", dijo Johnson a los periodistas a su regreso a *Reino Unido* de una visita a *Kiev*.

Algunos miembros de su Partido Conservador lo criticaron por hacer este viaje en lugar de asistir a una conferencia en el norte de Inglaterra. "Cuando la fatiga de *Ucrania *se está asentando, es muy importante demostrar que estamos con ellos a largo plazo y les estamos dando la resiliencia estratégica que necesitan", ha dicho Johnson. Informa Reuters


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*La policía criminal alemana investiga cientos de posibles crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
La *Oficina Federal de Policía Criminal de Alemania* (BKA) ha informado este sábado de que está investigando varios cientos de posibles *crímenes de guerra* rusos en *Ucrania*, y también ha especificado que está buscando a los líderes militares y políticos de estos crímenes.

"Hasta ahora hemos recibido más de cientos de pistas" en esta dirección, ha declarado el presidente de la BKA, *Holger Münch*, al diario _Welt am Sonntag_. Su investigación no sólo se enfoca en los perpetradores de *crímenes de guerra* sino también en los líderes militares y políticos de estos crímenes.

"Esta es la parte más difícil de nuestra investigación, un rompecabezas complejo", ha dicho Münch. Informa Afp


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> DEL EPISODIO ''NO HAY NAZISMO EN UCRANIA''




Otro tarado.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Scholz, sobre la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE: "Intentaremos conseguir 27 síes"*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha reiterado este sábado su apoyo a que *Ucrania* reciba el estatus de país candidato al ingreso en la *Unión Europea* (*UE*), ya que la solidaridad con *Kiev *debe ir unida "a una perspectiva".

"Sobre ello hablaremos en *Bruselas*, ya el próximo jueves. E intentaremos conseguir 27 síes para una decisión concreta, una decisión conjunta de la Unión Europea que abra esta perspectiva," ha dicho en una alocución a los ciudadanos, en referencia al consenso necesario para conceder dicho estatus a *Kiev*.

"Muchos luchan en *Ucrania *por la libertad y la democracia y quieren saber que esto les lleva hacia *Europa*," ha subrayado el canciller en un nuevo formato de vídeos pregrabados que serán publicados a partir de ahora cada sábado.

Scholz ha recordado que el pasado jueves viajó a *Ucrania *con el presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, y con el primer ministro italiano, *Mario Draghi*, donde fueron testigos de la "terrible" destrucción sufrida por el suburbio de *Irpin *a manos de los rusos. Informa Efe


----------



## circodelia2 (18 Jun 2022)

Pues lo de desnazificar Ucrania es una verdad como un templo. 
....


----------



## kasperle1966 (18 Jun 2022)

*Tercera Guerra Mundial para tontos*

*Por Gaius Baltar para el blog Saker *
Algunas personas informadas, aparentemente incluido el Papa, están comenzando a sospechar que puede haber más cosas en el mundo que solo la guerra en Ucrania. Dicen que la 3ª Guerra Mundial ya ha comenzado y que las cosas empeorarán a partir de ahora. Esto puede ser difícil de determinar mientras participamos en los eventos que se desarrollan y no tenemos el beneficio de la perspectiva histórica. Es dudoso que la gente en 1939 se diera cuenta de que estaban viendo el comienzo de un gran conflicto mundial, aunque algunos pueden haberlo sospechado.
La situación global actual es, en muchos sentidos, como un rompecabezas gigante donde el público en general solo ve una pequeña parte de la imagen completa. La mayoría ni siquiera se da cuenta de que puede haber más piezas y ni siquiera se hace estas sencillas preguntas: ¿Por qué está pasando todo esto y por qué está pasando ahora?
Las cosas son más complicadas de lo que la mayoría de la gente cree. Lo que ven es al malvado mago Vladimir Saruman Putin invadiendo la inocente Ucrania con su ejército de orcos, sin ningún motivo en absoluto. Esta es una visión simplista, por decir lo menos porque nada sucede sin una razón. Pongamos las cosas en perspectiva y veamos qué está pasando realmente y por qué el mundo se está volviendo loco ante nuestros ojos. Veamos de qué se trata la Tercera Guerra Mundial.
*La olla a presion *
Occidente (que podemos definir aquí como EE. UU., la UE y algunos más) mantiene la presión sobre el mundo entero desde hace décadas. Esto no solo se aplica a los países fuera de Occidente, sino también a los países occidentales que se desviaron de los dictados de los gobernantes de Occidente. Esta presión ha sido ampliamente discutida y atribuida a todo tipo de motivos, incluido el neocolonialismo, la hegemonía financiera forzada, etc. Lo interesante, particularmente durante los últimos 20 años, es qué países han sido presionados y qué _no _tienen en común.
Entre los países presionados encontramos a Rusia, China, Cuba, Venezuela, Libia, Siria, Serbia, Tailandia e Irán por mencionar algunos. También ha habido adiciones recientes, incluidas India y Hungría. Para entender por qué han sido presionados, necesitamos averiguar qué tienen en común. Eso no es fácil ya que son extremadamente diferentes en la mayoría de los aspectos. Hay democracias y no democracias, gobiernos conservadores y comunistas, países cristianos, musulmanes y budistas, etc. Aún así, muchos de ellos están claramente aliados. Uno debe preguntarse por qué países conservadores y religiosos como Rusia o Irán se aliarían con _los comunistas sin Dios _en Cuba y Venezuela.
Lo que todos estos países tienen en común es su deseo de manejar sus propios asuntos; ser países independientes. Esto es imperdonable a los ojos de Occidente y debe abordarse por todos los medios necesarios, incluidas las sanciones económicas, las revoluciones de color y la agresión militar absoluta.
Occidente y su brazo militar de la OTAN habían rodeado a Rusia con países hostiles y bases militares, armado y manipulado a Ucrania para usarla como un martillo en su contra, y aplicado sanciones y amenazas. Lo mismo estaba y está sucediendo en Asia, donde China está siendo rodeada por todos los medios disponibles. Lo mismo se aplica a todos los Independientes mencionados anteriormente hasta cierto punto. En los últimos 10 años más o menos, la presión ha aumentado enormemente sobre los independientes y alcanzó casi un punto álgido en el año anterior a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
Durante el año anterior a la guerra de Ucrania, EE. UU. envió a sus diplomáticos por todo el mundo para aumentar la presión. Eran como un circo ambulante o una banda de rock de gira, pero en lugar de entretenimiento, lanzaban amenazas: cómpranos esto y haz lo que te decimos o habrá consecuencias. La urgencia era absoluta y palpable, pero luego llegó la guerra de Ucrania y la presión subió a 11. Durante el primer mes de la guerra, todo el cuerpo diplomático de Occidente estuvo completamente comprometido en amenazas contra el 'resto del mundo' para diseñar el aislamiento de Rusia. Esto no funcionó, lo que provocó el pánico en los círculos políticos y diplomáticos de Estados Unidos y Europa.
Toda esta presión a lo largo de los años, y todo el miedo y el pánico cuando no funcionó, están claramente relacionados con los acontecimientos en Ucrania. Son parte del mismo 'síndrome' y tienen la misma causa.
*La dimensión de la deuda *
Ha habido muchas explicaciones a lo que está pasando y la más común es la lucha entre dos futuros posibles; un mundo multipolar donde hay varios centros de poder en el mundo, y un mundo unipolar donde Occidente gobierna el mundo. Esto es correcto hasta donde llega, pero hay otra razón que explica por qué esto está sucediendo ahora y toda la urgencia y el pánico en Occidente.
Recientemente, el gurú de la tecnología de Nueva Zelanda, Kim Dotcom, tuiteó un hilo sobre la situación de la deuda en los EE. UU. Según él, toda la deuda y los pasivos no financiados de los EE. UU. exceden el valor total de todo el país, incluida la tierra. Esta situación no es exclusiva de EE. La mayoría de los países occidentales tienen una deuda que solo puede pagarse vendiendo todo el país y todo lo que contiene. Además de eso, la mayoría de los países no occidentales están enterrados en deuda denominada en dólares y son prácticamente propiedad de los mismos financieros que son dueños de Occidente.
Durante las últimas décadas, la economía de los EE. UU. y Europa se ha falsificado a un nivel que es difícil de creer. Nosotros en Occidente hemos estado viviendo mucho más allá de nuestros medios y nuestras monedas han sido enormemente sobrevaluadas. Hemos sido capaces de hacer esto a través de dos mecanismos:

El primero es el estado de reserva del dólar y el estado de semi-reserva del euro, que han permitido a Occidente exportar dinero digital y recibir bienes a cambio. Esto ha creado un enorme poder financiero para Occidente y le ha permitido funcionar como un parásito en la economía mundial. Hemos estado recibiendo muchos productos gratis, por decirlo suavemente.
El segundo mecanismo de falsificación es el aumento de la deuda a un nivel en el que esencialmente hemos empeñado todo lo que poseemos, incluidas nuestras casas y tierras, para mantener nuestro nivel de vida. No poseemos nada ahora que se ha restado la deuda. Hace mucho tiempo que la deuda se volvió inservible, mucho más allá de nuestra capacidad de pago de intereses, lo que explica por qué las tasas de interés en Occidente están cerca de cero. Cualquier aumento haría que la deuda fuera inservible y todos quebraríamos formalmente en un día.
Además de todo esto, la falsificación ha creado monedas artificialmente fuertes en Occidente, lo que ha aumentado su poder adquisitivo para bienes cotizados en monedas no occidentales. Estos mecanismos también han permitido que Occidente tenga economías de servicios infladas y disfuncionales donde las ineficiencias son increíbles. Tenemos grupos gigantes de personas en nuestras economías que no solo no crean valor sino que lo destruyen sistemáticamente. Lo que mantiene el nivel de vida de Occidente ahora es una pequeña minoría de personas productivas, el aumento constante de la deuda y el parasitismo del resto del mundo.
Las personas que poseen toda esta deuda en realidad poseen todo lo que creemos que poseemos. Nosotros, en Occidente, no poseemos nada en este momento, solo pensamos que lo hacemos. Pero, ¿quiénes son nuestros verdaderos dueños? Sabemos más o menos quiénes son porque se reúnen todos los años en el Foro Económico Mundial en Davos junto con las élites políticas occidentales de las que también son dueños.
Está claro que nuestros propietarios se han estado preocupando cada vez más, y sus preocupaciones han ido en aumento en sincronía con la mayor presión ejercida por Occidente sobre el resto del mundo, en particular los Independientes. Durante la última reunión de Davos, el estado de ánimo era sombrío y de pánico al mismo tiempo, muy parecido al pánico entre las élites políticas occidentales cuando fracasó el aislamiento de Rusia.
*Qué va a pasar *
El pánico de nuestros propietarios y sus políticos es comprensible porque hemos llegado al final del camino. Ya no podemos mantener nuestro nivel de vida por el aumento de la deuda y el parasitismo. La deuda está llegando más allá de lo que poseemos como garantía y nuestras monedas están a punto de perder su valor. Ya no podremos obtener cosas gratis del resto del mundo, o pagar nuestra deuda, y mucho menos pagar intereses sobre ella. Todo Occidente está a punto de quebrar y nuestro nivel de vida está a punto de caer en un porcentaje masivo. Esto es lo que tiene a nuestros dueños en pánico y solo ven dos escenarios:

En el primer escenario, la mayoría de los países de Occidente, y todo y todos dentro de ellos, se declaran en bancarrota y borran la deuda por dictado, lo que los estados soberanos pueden hacer. Esto también borrará la riqueza y el poder político de nuestros dueños.
En el segundo escenario, nuestros dueños se hacen cargo de la garantía durante la quiebra. La garantía somos nosotros y todo lo que poseemos.
No hace falta ser un genio para averiguar qué escenario se eligió. El plan para el segundo escenario está listo y se está implementando mientras hablamos. Se llama 'El Gran Reinicio' y fue construido por las personas detrás del Foro Económico Mundial. Este plan no es un secreto y puede examinarse hasta cierto punto en el sitio web del WEF.
El Gran Reinicio es un mecanismo para la incautación de toda la garantía de la deuda que incluye sus activos, los activos de su ciudad o municipio, los activos de su estado y la mayoría de los activos corporativos que aún no están en manos de nuestros propietarios.
Este mecanismo de incautación de activos tiene varios componentes, pero los más importantes son los siguientes cuatro:

*Abolición de la soberanía *: Un país soberano (independiente) es un país peligroso porque puede optar por no pagar su deuda. La disminución de la soberanía ha sido una prioridad para nuestros propietarios y se han intentado varios esquemas como la Asociación Transatlántica de Comercio e Inversión y la Asociación Transpacífica. El esquema más exitoso es, sin duda, la propia Unión Europea.
*El ajuste a la baja de la economía: *la economía occidental (y, de hecho, la economía global) debe ajustarse a la baja en un porcentaje muy significativo. Este ajuste a la baja es necesario porque la economía occidental está falsificada masivamente ahora y debe reducirse a su nivel real, que puede ser tan bajo como la mitad de lo que es ahora, o más. El desmontaje lento también tiene el propósito de evitar un choque repentino que podría causar disturbios sociales masivos que serían una amenaza para nuestros propietarios. Por lo tanto, es preferible un derribo controlado a un choque incontrolado. Este derribo controlado ya está ocurriendo y ha estado ocurriendo durante bastante tiempo. Se pueden mencionar muchos ejemplos de este derribo, incluida la política energética de la UE y los EE. UU., que está diseñada para sabotear la economía occidental, y los intentos obvios de destrucción de la demanda durante y después de la epidemia, incluidos los problemas logísticos bastante extraños que surgieron repentinamente de la nada. .
*Cosecha de activos (usted no será dueño de nada y será 'feliz' *): Se tomarán todos los activos que puedan considerarse como garantía de nuestra deuda privada y colectiva/pública. Este es un objetivo claramente establecido del Gran Reinicio, pero está menos claro cómo se llevaría a cabo. El control total de los gobiernos occidentales (y de hecho de todos los gobiernos) parecería ser necesario para esto. Esa condición previa está más cerca de lo que uno podría pensar porque la mayoría de los gobiernos occidentales parecen estar en deuda con Davos en este momento. El proceso se venderá como una reestructuración social necesaria debido a la crisis económica y el calentamiento global y dará como resultado una disminución masiva del nivel de vida de la gente normal, aunque no de las élites.
*Opresión: *a muchas personas no les gustará esto y un levantamiento es una respuesta probable, incluso si el derribo se realiza gradualmente. Para evitar que esto suceda, se está implementando un mecanismo de control social que borrará la libertad personal, la libertad de expresión y la privacidad. También creará una dependencia absoluta del individuo respecto del Estado. Esto debe hacerse antes de que se pueda completar el derribo económico o habrá una revolución. Este mecanismo ya se está implementando con entusiasmo en Occidente, como puede ver cualquier persona con ojos y oídos.
*Rusia, China y otros independientes *
¿Cómo influyen Rusia y China, y la guerra en Ucrania, en todo esto? ¿Por qué toda la presión de Occidente a lo largo de los años y por qué todo este pánico ahora? Parte de la razón de la presión sobre los Independientes, particularmente Rusia y China, es simplemente que se han resistido a la hegemonía occidental. Eso es suficiente para entrar en la lista de traviesos de Occidente. Pero, ¿por qué el aumento de la presión en los últimos años?
La razón es que Rusia y China no pueden ser subyugadas a través de la bancarrota y sus activos cosechados. No tienen mucha deuda en monedas occidentales, lo que significa que las personas que son dueñas de Occidente a través de la deuda actualmente no son dueñas de Rusia y China (como son dueños de Occidente y el 'tercer mundo' endeudado) y no pueden adquirirlos a través de la deuda. La única forma de adquirirlos es a través de un cambio de régimen. Sus gobiernos deben ser debilitados por cualquier medio, incluidas las sanciones económicas y los medios militares si es necesario, de ahí el uso de Ucrania como ariete para Rusia y Taiwán para China.
Subyugar a Rusia y China es un problema existencial para nuestros dueños de Davos porque cuando derriban la economía occidental, todo lo demás también debe caer. Si la economía occidental cae y un gran bloque económico no participa en la caída, será un desastre para Occidente. El nuevo bloque obtendrá un poder económico masivo, y posiblemente una especie de hegemonía unipolar, mientras que Occidente desciende a una Edad Oscura feudal e irrelevante. Por lo tanto, el mundo entero debe caer para que funcione el Gran Reinicio. Rusia y China deben ser subyugadas por cualquier medio, así como India y otras naciones obstinadas.
Esto es lo que ha alimentado la situación en la que ahora nos encontramos y alimentará la continuación de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Las élites de propietarios occidentales van a la guerra para mantener su riqueza y poder. Todos los que se resisten deben ser subyugados para que puedan seguir a Occidente hacia la Edad Oscura planeada del Gran Reinicio.
La razón del pánico actual entre las élites occidentales es que el proyecto de Ucrania no va según lo planeado. En lugar de que Rusia sea desangrada en el campo de batalla, son Ucrania y Occidente los que sangran. En lugar de que la economía rusa se derrumbe y resulte en el reemplazo de Putin por un líder compatible con Davos, es la economía de Occidente la que se está derrumbando. En lugar de que Rusia esté aislada, es Occidente el que está cada vez más aislado. Tomar nota está funcionando y, para colmo, Europa ha proporcionado a los rusos los medios y el motivo para destruir la economía europea cerrando parcialmente su industria. Sin los recursos rusos, no hay industria europea, y sin industria, no hay impuestos para pagar las prestaciones por desempleo, las pensiones, todos los refugiados y casi todo lo demás que mantiene unidas a las sociedades europeas. Los rusos ahora tienen la capacidad de diseñar un accidente descontrolado en Europa que no es lo que planeó Davos. Un choque descontrolado podría hacer rodar la cabeza de Davos, literalmente, y eso está causando miedo y pánico en los círculos de élite. La única solución para ellos es seguir adelante con la Tercera Guerra Mundial y esperar lo mejor.
*Qué hacer *
El Gran Reinicio de la economía mundial es _la _causa directa de la Tercera Guerra Mundial, suponiendo que eso sea lo que está sucediendo. ¿Qué se puede hacer con esto? Desde el interior de Occidente, poco se puede hacer. La única forma es eliminar de alguna manera a Davos de la ecuación, pero es muy probable que eso no suceda por dos razones: la primera es que los grandes reiniciadores de Davos están demasiado entrelazados con la economía y la política occidentales. Davos es como un pulpo con sus brazos y ventosas dentro de los círculos de élite, los medios y el gobierno de todos los países. Están demasiado arraigados para ser eliminados fácilmente. La segunda razón es que la población occidental tiene el cerebro demasiado lavado e ignorante. El nivel de su lavado de cerebro es tal que una gran parte de ellos realmente quiere volverse pobre, aunque usan la palabra 'verde' para 'pobre' porque suena mejor. Sin embargo, hay algunos indicios de que puede haber divisiones dentro de las élites occidentales. Algunos de ellos, particularmente dentro de los EE. UU., pueden resistirse al Gran Reinicio diseñado principalmente por Europa, pero aún está por verse si esta oposición es real o efectiva.
Sin embargo, fuera de Occidente, hay ciertas medidas que se pueden tomar y se deben tomar. Algunas de esas medidas son drásticas y algunas de ellas se están tomando mientras hablamos. Entre las medidas se encuentran las siguientes:

Los Independientes, encabezados por Rusia, China e India, deben crear un bloque para aislarse del Occidente radiactivo. Este aislamiento no sólo debe ser económico, sino también político y social. Sus sistemas económicos deben divorciarse de Occidente y hacerse autónomos. Sus culturas e historia deben ser defendidas contra las influencias occidentales y el revisionismo. Este proceso parece estar en marcha.
Los Independientes deben prohibir de inmediato todas las instituciones y ONG patrocinadas por Occidente en sus países, independientemente de si están patrocinadas por estados o individuos occidentales. Además, deben prohibir todos los medios que reciben patrocinio occidental y despojar a todas las escuelas y universidades del patrocinio y la influencia occidentales.
Deben dejar todas las instituciones internacionales hasta y posiblemente incluyendo las Naciones Unidas porque todos los organismos internacionales están controlados por Occidente. Luego deben reemplazarlos con nuevas instituciones dentro de su bloque.
Deberán, en algún momento, declarar _non grata _. Eso significa que deberían declarar el incumplimiento de pago de todas las deudas denominadas en estas monedas, pero no de otras deudas. Lo más probable es que esto ocurra en una etapa posterior, pero es inevitable.
Esto creará una situación en la que Occidente descenderá a la oscuridad sin arrastrar a otros con él, si logramos escapar del fuego nuclear.

*World War 3 for dummies | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

Ucrania envía un mensaje urgente a Biden solicitando un envío de emergencia de envoltura de embalaje y pintura verde después de que los suministros disminuyan después de la campaña de justicia nacional contra disidentes, rusos étnicos, comunistas, romaníes y otros enemigos de la democracia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania, precios agrícolas, seguridad alimentaria y especulación*

*




*



*La verdad sobre las grandes empresas que se hacen con terreno agrícola ucraniano*

Recientemente se ha difundido un texto en las redes sociales (incluso en la página de Facebook de [la revista italiana de jardinería] _Il Giardiniere_) en el que se alega que "tres grandes multinacionales estadounidenses compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierras de primera calidad a Zelenski". Anteriormente, los rumores de esa supuesta venta de "la mitad de Ucrania a Monsanto, Cargill y Dupont" se habían amplificado a través de una pequeña galaxia de diversos sitios conspirativos que, en algunas versiones, también atribuyeron la responsabilidad a los sospechosos habituales, George Soros y las élites financieras mundiales (incluidos Warren Buffett, Bill Gates y los fondos de inversión Blackstone, BlackRock y Vanguard).

Detrás de las explicaciones simplistas con escasas pruebas de apoyo, hiladas para respaldar diversas agendas y que atraen una larga cola de comentarios indignados a su paso, hay en realidad un elemento de verdad tras los rumores, relacionado con los intereses económicos que convergen en Ucrania desde mucho antes de la invasión rusa. Desde hace varios años, una serie de informes del observatorio económico del Instituto Oakland han documentado los intereses macroeconómicos que han hecho de la antigua república soviética objeto de intensa disputa desde la caída de la URSS.

La Ucrania postsoviética, con sus 32 millones de hectáreas cultivables de rico y fértil suelo negro (conocido como "cernozëm"), posee el equivalente a un tercio de todo el terreno agrícola existente en la Unión Europea. Con el fin de la colectivización socialista, “entró en juego” una cantidad sin precedentes de hectáreas "vírgenes" que poner en el mercado, un bocado potencialmente apetitoso para bancos y multinacionales del agronegocio.

Al fin y al cabo, se trata del tan cacareado "granero de Europa", con una producción anual de 64 millones de toneladas de cereales y semillas, y se encuentra entre los mayores productores mundiales de cebada, trigo y aceite de girasol (de este último, Ucrania produce cerca del 30% del total mundial). Desde la década de los 90, se inició una carrera entre las empresas por hacerse con lo que Jeff Rowe, director de DuPont para Europa, describe como "uno de los mercados agrícolas de más rápido crecimiento del mundo".

"Ucrania había sido la más afectada por... la "terapia de choque" de la restauración capitalista en Europa del Este y en la propia Rusia", escribe el economista británico Michael Roberts sobre esta etapa de la historia del país. De hecho, su economía ha sufrido: durante los 30 años posteriores a la independencia, los ingresos y la calidad de vida se han mantenido por debajo de los niveles de 1990 y la pobreza es galopante. La "conversión" al capitalismo ha seguido el patrón habitual: una clase de oligarcas y una estrecha élite se han enriquecido desproporcionadamente expoliando el sector público con la complicidad de la clase política.

Esta nueva “nomenklatura” viene siendo cortejada tanto por Rusia como por Occidente con paquetes de "ayuda" que compiten entre sí y que conllevan sus condiciones con el fin de mantener a Ucrania en sus respectivas esferas de influencia. La tensión entre bandos opuestos que ejercen influencia económica ha sido la dinámica subyacente de la política de la Ucrania independiente desde el principio, sintetizada en el enfrentamiento/oposición entre Yanukóvich y Yushenko. De acuerdo con Frédéric Mousseau, director del Instituto Oakland, la disputa "geoeconómica" por Ucrania representa el mayor enfrentamiento entre los dos bloques rivales desde la Guerra Fría.

Seguir leyendo....


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*"Feroces batallas" en torno a la cercada Severodonetsk, en el este de Ucrania.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han informado este sábado de "feroces batallas" en las aldeas cercanas a la ciudad oriental de *Severodonetsk*, de la que las tropas rusas han estado tratando de tomar el control durante semanas.

"Ahora las batallas más feroces se están produciendo cerca de *Severodonetsk*. Ellos (los rusos) no controlan completamente la ciudad", ha dicho en Telegram el gobernador de la región oriental de *Lugansk*, *Sergey Gaidai*.

"En las aldeas vecinas, la lucha es muy complicada, en *Toshkivska*, *Zolote*. Intentan abrirse paso pero fracasan", asegura. "Nuestros defensores están luchando contra los rusos en todas las direcciones. Recientemente han derribado un avión y han tomado prisioneros".


----------



## ccartech (18 Jun 2022)

#Kherson - #Ukrainian las tropas han hecho retroceder a las fuerzas #Russian hacia Kherson y han capturado las ciudades de Pravdyne, Zelenyi Hai y Oleksandrivka. #UAF está atacando actualmente hacia Kyselivka a lo largo de la #Mykolaiv -Kherson Highway y hacia Tomyna Balka. Continúan los fuertes bombardeos.


----------



## ccartech (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

¡¡Socialcomunigtaaaags!
Yolanda Díaz apoya el envío de más armas a Ucrania: "Tienen derecho a legítima defensa"


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Mango abandona tras 23 años la venta directa en Rusia a causa de la guerra de Ucrania.*
La firma de moda *Mango *ha decidido abandonar de forma definitiva la venta directa en *Rusia*, después de 23 años operando en el país, y cede sus tiendas a sus franquiciados "ante la incertidumbre respecto a la evolución de la situación geopolítica" por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Según han avanzado _El País_ y confirmado la compañía en un comunicado, con el fin de "garantizar la cobertura" a los 800 empleados que tiene en *Rusia*, *Mango *dejará de operar de forma directa en el país y ha llegado a un acuerdo con varios de sus socios franquiciados para cederles su negocio.

El pasado mes marzo, a raíz de la *guerra de Ucrania*, *Mango *decidió suspender de forma temporal sus operaciones en *Rusia*, con lo que quedaron sin actividad las 55 tiendas propias que tiene en el país -otras 65 son franquiciadas-, y la plataforma de ventas online.

Según la compañía, desde el primer momento su "prioridad" ha sido "velar por la seguridad de sus equipos en Ucrania y Rusia y por su ecosistema de distribución, del cual las franquicias y socios locales son una parte esencial". Informa Efe


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Scholz, sobre la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE: "Intentaremos conseguir 27 síes"*
> El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha reiterado este sábado su apoyo a que *Ucrania* reciba el estatus de país candidato al ingreso en la *Unión Europea* (*UE*), ya que la solidaridad con *Kiev *debe ir unida "a una perspectiva".
> 
> "Sobre ello hablaremos en *Bruselas*, ya el próximo jueves. E intentaremos conseguir 27 síes para una decisión concreta, una decisión conjunta de la Unión Europea que abra esta perspectiva," ha dicho en una alocución a los ciudadanos, en referencia al consenso necesario para conceder dicho estatus a *Kiev*.
> ...



Dando falsas esperanzas. Muy bien UE, muy bien...


----------



## ccartech (18 Jun 2022)

Lituania ha suspendido el tráfico ferroviario a Kaliningrado desde la medianoche, aunque existía un corredor por acuerdo


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski visita la ciudad de Mykolaiv, en el sur de Ucrania.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha visitado la ciudad sureña de *Mykolaiv *durante un viaje de trabajo a la región, ha informado su oficina en un comunicado, sin especificar cuándo tuvo lugar la visita.

"El presidente inspeccionó el edificio de la administración estatal regional de *Mykolaiv *que fue destruido como resultado de un ataque con misiles de las fuerzas rusas", explica. Un misil abrió un agujero en el edificio y mató a 37 personas a fines de marzo.

Las fuerzas rusas llegaron a las afueras de *Mykolaiv *a principios de marzo, pero luego fueron expulsadas hacia los extremos este y sur de la región, donde continúan los combates.

La oficina de *Zelenski* asegura que el presidente también visitó un hospital en *Mykolaiv *y otorgó honores por su valentía al alcalde *Oleksandr Senkevych* y al gobernador *Vitaliy Kim* por su trabajo durante los cuatro meses de la *guerra en Ucrania*. Informa Reuters


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> #Kherson - #Ukrainian las tropas han hecho retroceder a las fuerzas #Russian hacia Kherson y han capturado las ciudades de Pravdyne, Zelenyi Hai y Oleksandrivka. #UAF está atacando actualmente hacia Kyselivka a lo largo de la #Mykolaiv -Kherson Highway y hacia Tomyna Balka. Continúan los fuertes bombardeos.



Visto lo visto los informes ucranianos que hablan de avances en la zona de Jherson los pongo en cuarentena hasta confirmación, pero leyendo el tweet vamos a ver esas *"ciudades*" que se reportan como capturadas:

*Pravdyne *es un pueblo de Ucrania, en el asentamiento de Bilozerka hromada, Kherson Raion, Kherson Oblast. En 2001, tenía una población de 1621.
*Zelenyi Hai* de los 3 que hay en Jherson no se reporta información de la aldea
*Oleksandrivka *sin datos. O han escrito mal el nombre o se lo han inventado. Con esa clase de buceos en la información que no saben ni escribir correctamente el nombre no me puedo imaginar que sean capaces de corroborar las informaciones que afirman


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas vuelven a bombardear Donetsk El distrito de Kuibyshevsky se lleva la peor parte del golpe, informa el alcalde Aleksey Kulemzin. El bombardeo se lleva a cabo con cañones de 155 mm de fabricación occidental.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

El discurso de Putin parece que ha pinchado en hueso en la corte imperial y bufones:

>NYTimes: Un desafiante Putin dice que Rusia florecerá sin Occidente
>CNBC: Putin, de Rusia, arremete contra las sanciones occidentales 'blitzkrieg'
>CNN: Putin arremete contra Occidente y declara el fin de 'la era del mundo unipolar'
>Guardian: Putin califica las sanciones por la guerra de Ucrania de "locura" en un combativo discurso
>BBC: Putin condena las sanciones occidentales "insensatas e irreflexivas" 
>NBC: Putin ataca a EE.UU. en un discurso combativo
>NBC: Putin ataca a Estados Unidos y dice que el orden occidental se está derrumbando
>AlJazeerah: Putin condena las "estúpidas" sanciones occidentales como una "guerra relámpago" económica
>TheHill: 'Nada será como antes': Putin defiende la invasión de Ucrania


----------



## clapham5 (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La pregunta es... ¿Qué es mejor para Ucrania, estar en la UE o seguir en el área de influencia rusa? dejando a un lado que la entrada de Ucrania en la UE es algo poco o nada realista, claro. Una de las principales razones por las que Yanukovich rechazó el acuerdo con la UE va por ese camino, y otra de las razones del levantamiento en el Donbass también va por ahí.



Bienvenido al Club de los pragmaticos .
El camarada @arriondas acaba de exponer una tesis " claphamiana " que establece que nada existe sin un por que . La escuela filosofica claphamiana , fundada por Lord Clapham y William James establece que la verdad emana de la utilidad practica .
Un hecho que contradice el sentido comun no es verdadero .
La pregunta : Que es mejor para Ucrania , estar en la UE o seguir en el area de influencia rusa ? es una pregunta equivocada , porque Ucrania es el objeto indirecto sobre el cual el sujeto compuesto ( Rusia y Alemania ) ejercen accion .
Los pragmaticos plantean que *" el criterio para juzgar la verdad se fundamenta en los efectos prácticos " *
Que es mejor para Rusia ? el estatus quo previo que habia previo al golpe de Estado o ...la situacion actual . Que ha ganado Rusia ?
Que ha perdido ? En 2014 Ucrania queria mantenerse " ambiguo " y aprovecharse tanto de la UE , como de Rusia
La firma del Tratado de Asociacion con la UE materializo esa ambiguedad .
La " nueva relacion " de Ucrania con la UE era buena para Ucrania , pero no para la UE ni para Rusia . Ucrania asumio una actitud porqueyolovagista que irrito a la UE quien penso que Ucrania " ya estaba en el bote " .
Por otro lado , para Rusia , la firma del Tratado de Asociacion ( aun en fase de negociacion ) entre Ucrania y la UE fue toda una declaracion de intenciones . La ( posible ) entrada de Ucrania en la UE se convirtio en una espada de Damocles para Rusia .
Si Rusia " apretaba " , Ucrania se " movia " hacia la UE . Si la UE " apretaba " , Ucrania se " movia " hacia Rusia . INACEPTABLE
Asi que , segun teoria del clapham : Alemania y Rusia ( que son pragmaticos ) hicieron un pacto Lavrov - Frank-Walter Steinmeier
y se repartieron Ucrania . Mejor 50 % en mano , que el 100 % en la blockchain .... 
Acuerdo " Sykes - Picot " . Ademas del " yolovagismo " de Yanukovich estaba el asunto de Yulia Timoshenko . La UE exigia la liberacion de Timoshenko y Yanukovich que no y no ...asi que en Noviembre Yanukovich mando a la UE a tomar por saco
Pero ya era tarde ...su poder de " chantaje " sobre el Zar se habia acabado . Rusia ya habia recibido en el Pacto Lavrov - Frank-Walter Steinmeier
los territorios " historicos rusos de Ucrania " . Jodorkovsky ...
El 25 de diciembre de 2013 Rusia libera al ex magnate de Yukos , que se va a ...Berlin .
En Berlin es contactado por la Inteligentzia yankee . Le dice que Putin esta harto de Yanukovich . Entra en accion Soros
Las protestas suben de tono . Yanukovich llama al Zar . HELP HELP HELP ...
El Zar ni le coge el telefono . Los servicios secretos rusos comienzan a regar el rumor de que Putin , efectivamente , ha abandonado a Yanukovich . Los militares ucranianos entran en PANIC MODE ...EE UU huele sangre ...
Por fin , en la madrugada del 22 de Febrero Yanukovich huye de Ucrania . EE UU da el golpe de Estado ...
Rusia no reconoce al nuevo gobierno golpista . 6 dias despues Rusia toma el aeropuerto de Simferopol iniciando asi la ocupacion de Crimea
EEUU se queda asi  porque la finalidad del golpe de Estado era echar a los rusos de su base naval en Crimea
Como Rusia ya estaba preparada para lo que " SABIA " iba a ocurrir , actuo rapidamente . Y se preparo para la defensa del Donbass
El Donbass fue su " BAHIA DE COCHINOS " .
Una cabeza de playa que serviria de puente para la anexion del territorio que ya habia pactado con Alemania recibir
La Guerra del Donbass fue un montaje para crear un " casus bellis " que justificara la ocupacion posterior . Cuando Rusia ya habia conseguido su BAHIA DE COCHINOS , Alemania obliga a Ucrania a parar la guerra ( contrario a los intereses de EE UU )
Alemania y Rusia acuerdan que la guerra se mantendria " congelada " hasta el retiro de Merkel .
El 26 de Noviembre de 2021 Merkel dejade ser canciller de Alemania y unos dias depues Rusia comienza a preparar la invasion
Alemania se queda la parte eurofila de Ucrania y Rusia con la parte rusofila .
Ademas de las ganancias territoriales , la crisis provoca una devaluacion del euro que favorece las exportaciones alemanas y mas deuda periferica 
El " peligro " ruso justifica el rearme aleman ( mas rearme aleman = menos dependencia de EE UU )
EE UU esta luchando contra el eje ruso - aleman


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jun 2022)

*El número de prisioneros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania superó las 18.500 personas, unas 7.000 mil fueron llevadas a Rusia, el resto está disperso por toda la Nueva Rusia...*
18/06/2022


Todos los soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania capturados de repente comienzan a hablar PERFECTAMENTE RUSO, pero en el video antes del cautiverio, todos están listos para llevar a Rusia al siglo XIX y más allá del URAL ...
-SÍ, USTEDES IDIOTAS son RUSOS, es solo que su cabeza se ha vuelto más sabia durante 30 años, ¡dejen de salir de su vida zombie!


en Ucrania, otros 100 mil soldados y oficiales fueron reclutados en el Ejército ...
EEEEE donde estan los 260 mil anteriores llamados???
18/06/2022


Sobre Azovstal, el número de cadáveres... de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y "trabajadores del estiércol" (nazis) contó 217 piezas...
67 se intercambiaron en Zaporozhye ... el resto está numerado y enterrado ... Ucrania no quiere tomarlos, cambiarlos o aceptarlos ... No es rentable ... No es para ti vender agua en Nikolaev
18/06/2022


Sobre Azovstal, desde la rendición de los militantes, se encontraron en los sótanos 13 militantes más de Azov y Vsushniks que se habían escondido... El desminado llevará otro MES... y tal vez más... MEGATONELADAS de armas y municiones impresionar a todos... Allí fue posible realizar una TERCERA Y CUARTA GUERRA MUNDIAL 20 AÑOS todavía...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Jun 2022)

Los ukras con el lanzacohetes del profesor Bacterio


----------



## chapuzator (18 Jun 2022)

Oyes chaveas eso del globalismorl sus lo creéis de verdaz u es solo por joder, estáis mu lokos!!!

Bueno y lo del satanismo me parece de película, que ingeniosos seis me tenéis que hacer un corquis de toda esta mierda madafakas.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡¡Socialcomunigtaaaags!
> Yolanda Díaz apoya el envío de más armas a Ucrania: "Tienen derecho a legítima defensa"



basura troska ejecutable


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡¡Socialcomunigtaaaags!
> Yolanda Díaz apoya el envío de más armas a Ucrania: "Tienen derecho a legítima defensa"



¿A qué le parece mal enviarlas a Ceuta & Melilla para fortalecer esas ciudades?


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jun 2022)

O lo que es lo mismo, reconoce que la gente está harta de que los "metan" en una guerra en la que no pintan nada y que ellos tengan que pagar los gastos de Zelensky, la luz más cara, el petróleo más caro, la comida más cara etc etc Y pese a que sabe que la gente no comulga con lo que están haciendo, dice que continuarán apoyando a Ucrania en contra de lo que quieren sus ciudadanos y que le da igual que sus ciudadanos sufran porque a el le sobra el dinero para seguir montando sus fiestas en Downing Street, pagar su caviar, sus borracheras y todo aquello que necesite, pero que es bueno que los políticos vivan bien mientras que los que les pagan el sueldo sufren por sus decisiones.


*BORIS JOHNSON AVISA DE LA "FATIGA DE GUERRA" EN UCRANIA. *El primer ministro de Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, ha asegurado a Ucrania que su gobierno estará de su parte "a largo plazo" frente a la "fatiga de guerra" que está comenzando a aparecer en torno al conflicto en el país, según ha hecho saber durante una nueva visita a Kiev tras la recomendación de la UE, con condiciones, a favor de la adhesión ucraniana al bloque europeo. "Nos preocupa que está comenzando a asentarse un poco de cansancio en torno a Ucrania, pero tenemos que entender que esta gente está sufriendo terriblemente en el este de su país", ha manifestado


Y por otro lado:
"Los medios de *Rusia* han difundido este viernes imágenes de dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que habían sido capturados mientras luchaban por *Ucrania*. *Andy Huynh*, de 27 años, y *Alexander Drueke*, de 39 años, mandan un breve mensaje en ruso: "Estoy en contra de la *guerra*".


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (18 Jun 2022)

Estarán encantados los puntos turísticos. 2.000 millones decían que era aproximadamente hace unos meses y que se gastaban 175e cada Ruso diariamente.

*España perderá en esta campaña turística casi un millón de turistas de Rusia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania*
*España *dejará de recibir en esta campaña turística de verano (mayo-octubre) más de 935.000 viajeros de *Rusia* a causa de las sanciones derivadas de la *guerra en Ucrania*, lo que supone también perder más de 1 de cada 100 turistas de un año prepandémico y más de 83 millones de euros en ingresos.


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation: Aviation of the Russian Armed Forces destroyed 12 artillery and mortar positions of the Armed Forces of Ukraine near Avdeevka, including four platoons of the Grad MLRS and four platoons of 155-mm M777 howitzers.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Los canales ucranianos ahora están ocupados discutiendo que el MI6 pasó inteligencia a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor de que Rusia deliberadamente no cierra el cerco en la dirección de Severodonetsk para que la APU llene la trampa. 
La inteligencia británica llama a esta estrategia el Severodonetsk Loop. Según fuentes rusas, ya hay alrededor de 200k AFU en el caldero.


----------



## Strikelucky (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estarán encantados los puntos turísticos. 2.000 millones decían que era aproximadamente hace unos meses y que se gastaban 175e cada Ruso diariamente.
> 
> *España perderá en esta campaña turística casi un millón de turistas de Rusia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania*
> *España *dejará de recibir en esta campaña turística de verano (mayo-octubre) más de 935.000 viajeros de *Rusia* a causa de las sanciones derivadas de la *guerra en Ucrania*, lo que supone también perder más de 1 de cada 100 turistas de un año prepandémico y más de 83 millones de euros en ingresos.



Sí solo fuera eso lo que se pierde más de alguno lo firmaba ya mismo; pero la cegera occidental capitalista no lo verá hasta que sea demasiado tarde sino lo es ya!


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

poco a poco la gente en el.foro y en todas partes se esta dando cuenta que los ukos son nazis y que lomque esta haciendo rusia era necesario


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a lo que hizo antes.
> 
> 1.- Dejo que occidente tumbara el gobierno en Kiev.
> 
> ...




Creo que olvidas que en 2014, hace 8 años, Rusia todavía no tenía potencia militar suficiente para enfrentarse a occidente. 
Si en 2014 Rusia se hubiese metido en Ucrania a defender el Dombass, sin misiles hipersónicos, sin tantos tanques, municiones, etc, entonces, muy probablemente, se hubiese metido la OTAN porque entonces ya tenían ganas de los recursos eneréticos rusos.

En mi humilde opinión, Rusia ha esperado a tener un ejército suficientemente fuerte y entrenado en Siria (entró en 2015), antes de meterse en Ucrania. Porque no lo olvidemos, la OTAN le tiene ganas a sus materias primas y recursos energéticos. Muchas ganas.

No es igual el ejército ruso hoy que en 2014 y al respecto espero la opinión de los militares del foro, mi opinión a fin de cuentas es de cuñada en la barra del bar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡¡Socialcomunigtaaaags!
> Yolanda Díaz apoya el envío de más armas a Ucrania: "Tienen derecho a legítima defensa"



@Komanche O_o ahi tienes a otra traidora, posmo y encima nazi. El resto de los que se hacen llamar de izquierdas que apoyan a esta tia junto con el psoe están callados, esta tiene de comunijjta lo que tiene un pañuelo de mocos con bujeros. Verguenza!


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @Komanche O_o ahi tienes a otra traidora, posmo y encima nazi. El resto de los que se hacen llamar de izquierdas que apoyan a esta tia junto con el psoe están callados, esta tiene de comunijjta lo que tiene un pañuelo de mocos con bujeros. Verguenza!



Para ls reunión del OTANATO en Madrid, tienen pensado poner muchas caritas enfadadas eb Twitter desde el Ministerio....


----------



## brunstark (18 Jun 2022)

En un mes o así, no tengo bola de cristal, los rusos habrán recuperado la totalidad del Dombas.

No es casualidad que quieran llegar hasta ahí. Para los doriteros y generales de salón les explico:
El tema es que los ucranianos se han puesto a construir líneas de defensa de hormigón y acero como si no hubiera fin a los fondos usanos y europedos.
Una vez llegado a la frontera de Lugansk y Donest y eliminadas las defensas fijas ucranianas desde ahí al Dnieper no hay nada, tierras de cultivo, la gran llanura. Indefendible por los ucranianos frente a Rusia.

No queda ya casi nada.
Una vez asegurada la zona( y ahora cada metro ganado en combate ha sido reconstruido y refortificado con lo que a ver quien es el guapo que vuelve a intentar recuperar lo perdido)

En breve habrá una oferta de negociación.
Ucrania puede ir con la UE, que nosotros paguemos la fiesta aún mas, lo que a Rusia pone cachonda, o seguimos y unimos la costa con Odesa y transtiririnia rinia rinia. Y adiós a Ucrania pues sin salida al mar se convertirá en una provincia polaca.

Biden se la juega en breve y va de culo y sin freno en las encuestas.
La Ue después de un par de meses y con la llegada del frío, sin petróleo, sin gas, sin materias primas se rompería la unión en tantos pedazos como paises. Adiós a la falacia europeda.

Otra opción sería patada para adelante y guerra entre USA, los gilipollas europedos y Rusia.
Creo que no llegaríamos a eso pues la elite juden sabe que se les puede ir de las manos y el órdago se convierta en game over para todos.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> poco a poco la gente en el.foro y en todas partes se esta dando cuenta que los ukos son nazis y que lomque esta haciendo rusia era necesario



Los ucros no son nazis. Eso es pura propaganda rusa. Y no hace falta que postes fotos de gilipollas y asesinos con tatuajes nazis. Son el brazo tonto de USA para joder a Rusia, y ya está.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "... y les estamos dando la *resiliencia estratégica* que necesitan", ha dicho Johnson. Informa Reuters


----------



## Strikelucky (18 Jun 2022)

Las fronteras de la Otan volverán a 1991.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Las fronteras de la Otan volverán a 1991.



ojala.....


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Por qué en vez de tanta mentira pro rusa no le donan el lavarropas?


----------



## Scire (18 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Creo que olvidas que en 2014, hace 8 años, Rusia todavía no tenía potencia militar suficiente para enfrentarse a occidente.
> Si en 2014 Rusia se hubiese metido en Ucrania a defender el Dombass, sin misiles hipersónicos, sin tantos tanques, municiones, etc, entonces, muy probablemente, se hubiese metido la OTAN porque entonces ya tenían ganas de los recursos eneréticos rusos.
> 
> En mi humilde opinión, Rusia ha esperado a tener un ejército suficientemente fuerte y entrenado en Siria (entró en 2015), antes de meterse en Ucrania. Porque no lo olvidemos, la OTAN le tiene ganas a sus materias primas y recursos energéticos. Muchas ganas.
> ...



Añadiría que Rusia ha visto ahora la debilidad de Occidente.

-Europa se ha destruido económicamente con la soga verde.
-Hay más grietas políticas en los países de la UE, con el auge de la derecha patriotica.
-El afán totalitario postcovid, que da razón de la distancia entre los políticos y los ciudadanos.
-EE.UU. se ha ido con el rabo entre las piernas de Afganistán, humillados por unos follacabras.
-Biden es un presidente débil, chocho. El sentimiento general, el espíritu real, de EE.UU., está con Trump, no con los demócratas.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Los canales ucranianos ahora están ocupados discutiendo que el MI6 pasó inteligencia a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor de que Rusia deliberadamente no cierra el cerco en la dirección de Severodonetsk para que la APU llene la trampa.
> La inteligencia británica llama a esta estrategia el Severodonetsk Loop. Según fuentes rusas, ya hay alrededor de 200k AFU en el caldero.



¿Y ahora se dan cuenta que eso es un callejón sin salida? 
¿Qué es muy difícil entrar, pero es imposible salir, si no es en forma de prisionero, o "vestido" con una bolsa negra?
No me creo, en todo caso, que tengan metido ahí 200 k efectivos. En todo el Donbass, vale, pero en la "sartén" de Lisichansk-Severodonetsk, pues como que no.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por qué en vez de tanta mentira pro rusa no le donan el lavarropas?



estas aburrido tontolapolla?


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Gracias Antonio.
> 
> _Big ammunition depot that UA left behind and was discovered by RU forces, turns out the munitions where provided by Spain._




Se ve que la gran mayoría de las municiones están en perfecto estado embaladas en sus cajas. Regalo que hemos hecho al ejército ruso pagado con nuestros impuestos. 

Los rusos encantaos y no tienen ni que pedirlo, ya lo pide el marioneta.

¿A que no lo cuentan en los telediarios?


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Creo que olvidas que en 2014, hace 8 años, Rusia todavía no tenía potencia militar suficiente para enfrentarse a occidente.
> Si en 2014 Rusia se hubiese metido en Ucrania a defender el Dombass, sin misiles hipersónicos, sin tantos tanques, municiones, etc, entonces, muy probablemente, se hubiese metido la OTAN porque entonces ya tenían ganas de los recursos eneréticos rusos.
> 
> En mi humilde opinión, Rusia ha esperado a tener un ejército suficientemente fuerte y entrenado en Siria (entró en 2015), antes de meterse en Ucrania. Porque no lo olvidemos, la OTAN le tiene ganas a sus materias primas y recursos energéticos. Muchas ganas.
> ...



Lo que mantiene a la OTAN fuera de una confrontación con Rusia sigue siendo lo mismo ahora , que en 2014, que en 1991 ...6000 cabezas nucleares y vectores por cientos para lanzarlas.

El ejercito Ruso de hoy tiene capacidad de lanzar misiles convencionales más precisos, pero incluso eso lo podia hacer en 2014. En tierra ni siquiera estan metiendo lo ultimo, de hecho el 70% es directamente como si entrara en ejercito sovietico. En el ultimo video que puse esta mañana , las milicias ( supongo ) tienen el casco estandar de la URSS.

Putin intento confraternizar, no por falta de potencia porque creyo que era el mejor camino. Incluso ahora podria desintegrar en 1 hora puentes, centrales electricas, los sitios oficiales de Kiev , a Zelensky etc...etc.. y no lo hace. Como dije en 2014 es una decisión politica, no una falta de podentcia militar. Y le podia haber salido bien pero no fue así, ahora de momento no le va mal puede sostener esto unos meses, y luego cambiar el paso si lo ve jodido.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> estas aburrido tontolapolla?



Cuando el genocida corte el gas los pedorreos de tu chocho van cotizar en la bolsa 



de residuos.

Dona tu lavarropas a la causa Anti occidental. Vamos.


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> basura troska ejecutable



No jodas, es simplemente una socialdemocrata europeista. Cree en el sistema, la democracia partidista, el capitalismo, y en el entramado en general. No es troskista ni de lejos.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

*El Pentágono ha publicado una lista completa de las armas suministradas a Ucrania:*

▫ Más de 1.400 sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles Stinger;
▫ Más de 6.500 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin;
▫ Más de 20.000 otras armas antitanque;
▫ Más de 700 drones kamikaze Switchblade;
▫126 obuses de 155 mm y 260.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm;
▫108 vehículos tácticos para remolcar obuses de 155 mm;
▫19 vehículos tácticos de recuperación;
▫ HIMARS y su munición;
▫20 helicópteros Mi-17;
▫ Cientos de vehículos blindados de ruedas polivalentes de alta movilidad;
200 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113;
▫ más de 7.000 armas pequeñas;
▫ Más de 50 millones de cartuchos de armas pequeñas;
▫75.000 juegos de chalecos antibalas y cascos;
▫121 Sistema de vehículo aéreo táctico no tripulado Phoenix Ghost;
▫ sistemas de misiles guiados por láser;
▫ Sistemas aéreos no tripulados Puma;
▫ buques de defensa costera no tripulados;
▫22 radares de contrabatería;
▫4 radares contra morteros;
▫4 radares de vigilancia aérea;
▫2 Sistemas de defensa costera Harpoon;
▫ Munición antipersonal M18A1 Claymore;
▫ Explosivos C-4 y equipos de voladura para el desatasco;
▫ sistemas tácticos de comunicaciones seguras;
▫ Miles de dispositivos de visión nocturna, sistemas de imagen térmica, ópticas y telémetros láser;
▫ servicios comerciales de imágenes por satélite;
▫ equipo de protección para la eliminación de artefactos explosivos;
▫ equipos de seguridad química, biológica, radiológica y nuclear;
▫ equipo médico, incluidos los botiquines de primeros auxilios;
▫ equipo de guerra electrónica;
▫ Equipos de campo y piezas de repuesto;
▫ Financiación de la formación, el mantenimiento y la asistencia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> En un mes o así, no tengo bola de cristal, los rusos habrán recuperado la totalidad del Dombas.
> 
> No es casualidad que quieran llegar hasta ahí. Para los doriteros y generales de salón les explico:
> El tema es que los ucranianos se han puesto a construir líneas de defensa de hormigón y acero como si no hubiera fin a los fondos usanos y europedos.
> ...



Siento discrepar.
Yo creo que hasta Septiembre, el Donbas no se limpia del todo.
En mi opinión, Rusia está jugando al gato y al ratón con los ucras; parece que no quiere cerrar aún ciertos calderos...y está permitiendo que sigan llegando soldaditos de plomo del oeste de Ucrania, a esos lugares. Y también material bélico. En cuanto llegan a esas zonas no cerradas, boooom, a tomar por culo todo lo nuevo que llega (soldados y equipos).

Así seguirá la cosa al menos una temporada, un par de meses, hasta que entonces Rusia decida que ya no llegan nuevos reclutas ni equipos, y entonces avanzará más rápidamente.

Además, viendo el panorama, para qué va a avanzar rápido Rusia ahora?? Con la que se está liando en los mercados, en la UE, en USA...
Rusia no tiene necesidades extras financieras. Los gastos en la operación militar no son elevados, y además son ampliamente financiados por Occidente. Así que no hay prisa alguna. Menos bajas rusas, más rotaciones, más experiencia en combate para todos los soldados rusos...


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Se informa que hoy a las 13:20 cerca de la aldea de Shirokoye en la región de Mykolayiv, un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea atacó posiciones del 107º batallón mecanizado de la 63ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El fuego amigo destruyó a más de 20 militares ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Strikelucky (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Pentágono ha publicado una lista completa de las armas suministradas a Ucrania:*
> 
> ▫ Más de 1.400 sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles Stinger;
> ▫ Más de 6.500 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin;
> ...



Deben estar flipando los Rusos con tanto regalo, y lo más nuevo debe de estar siendo estudiado y buscando soluciones.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

*Kiev: Podemos reanudar las conversaciones con Rusia tras un contraataque

Medvedev: es posible, la cuestión es si habrá algo que hablar y con quién.*

"A finales de agosto. No queremos compartir nuestros planes con los rusos, porque podrían verlos en fuentes abiertas. Pero creo que llevaremos a cabo una operación de contraataque en algunos lugares", dijo el portavoz de Zelensky Arahamia.

Dmitry Medvedev respondió:
"El negociador jefe de Ucrania cree que es posible reanudar las conversaciones con Rusia a partir de finales de agosto. Es posible. La cuestión es si habrá algo de lo que hablar y con quién".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

India ha multiplicado por seis sus compras de carbón ruso a pesar de las sanciones

Las importaciones de carbón han alcanzado un máximo de varios años. Los expertos lo atribuyen a un descuento del 30% en la mercancía rusa. Asimismo, las compras de petróleo más barato se multiplicaron por 31, hasta alcanzar los 2.200 millones de dólares. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (18 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los ukras con el lanzacohetes del profesor Bacterio



Eso es un lanzacohetes no guiados de aviación, efectivo aunque visualmente cutre. Lo deben haber sacado de depositos o de alguna planta de reparación de Su-25 o helicopteros.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Donetsk, Makiivka y Yasynuvata llevan casi ocho horas bajo ataques masivos de misiles y artillería por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

La capital de la RPD, Makiivka y Yasynuvata están siendo atacadas con las armas más pesadas, incluyendo el calibre 155 mm de la OTAN. Las casas y las infraestructuras civiles están ardiendo en la ciudad.

Los residentes filman las terribles consecuencias de las agresiones. Ventanas vacías y paredes dañadas de edificios de varias plantas, coches destrozados, columnas de humo de casas en llamas. Algunas imágenes muestran el silbido de los proyectiles de reentrada.

El periodista estadounidense Patrick Lancaster visitó el lugar del impacto en la fábrica Topaz y compartió su conmoción por lo que vio, incluido el cuerpo del fallecido. Los ataques de hoy han provocado víctimas y heridos, incluidos niños.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## brunstark (18 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Siento discrepar.
> Yo creo que hasta Septiembre, el Donbas no se limpia del todo.
> En mi opinión, Rusia está jugando al gato y al ratón con los ucras; parece que no quiere cerrar aún ciertos calderos...y está permitiendo que sigan llegando soldaditos de plomo del oeste de Ucrania, a esos lugares. Y también material bélico. En cuanto llegan a esas zonas no cerradas, boooom, a tomar por culo todo lo nuevo que llega (soldados y equipos).
> 
> ...



"un mes o así" agosto lo mas cerca, tú dices septiembre. 
Decimos lo mismo, mes arriba mes abajo. 
Esto no tiene mucho recorrido.
O se para o ya la puta al rio.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, dijo que estaba al tanto de los tres estadounidenses desaparecidos en Ucrania e instó a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a no visitar nuestro país

"No sabemos dónde están, pero quiero repetirlo: los estadounidenses no deben ir a Ucrania ahora mismo", dijo el presidente estadounidense.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuando el genocida corte el gas los pedorreos de tu chocho van cotizar en la bolsa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No obedezco ordenes de un sionazi como tú.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Pentágono ha publicado una lista completa de las armas suministradas a Ucrania:*
> 
> ▫ Más de 1.400 sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles Stinger;
> ▫ Más de 6.500 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin;
> ...



*▫ buques de defensa costera no tripulados;*

y cómo son capaces de meter eso ahí?. Por Rumanía?


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Un trabajador de EMERCOM ha muerto hoy como consecuencia de los bombardeos en el distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk, mientras que otros 3 socorristas y un conductor han sido hospitalizados con diversas heridas. El conductor murió de sus heridas en el hospital.









Патрик Ланкастер Новости сегодня (Patrick Lancaster News Today)


Все это снято Патриком Ланкастером - ветераном ВМС США, гражданином США, ДНР, и скоро РФ. Я независимый журналист, финансируемый только за счет пожертвований моих зрителей Вы можете поддержать мою работу через Сбербанк, номер карты 4817760356637581




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania envía un mensaje urgente a Biden solicitando un envío de emergencia de envoltura de embalaje y pintura verde después de que los suministros disminuyan después de la campaña de justicia nacional contra disidentes, rusos étnicos, comunistas, romaníes y otros enemigos de la democracia.



Me hace gracia que pongáis a los "comunistas" como una condición...no hombre no, de la estupidez mezclada con envidia y mala persona, se sale fácilmente


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

*A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022, el idioma ruso será Prohibido en las escuelas de Nikolaev*

Según el documento, que es obligatorio para todas las instituciones de educación secundaria general, está Prohibido:

- trabajar 1-4 clases con el aprendizaje del idioma ruso;

- el estudio del idioma ruso como materia, cursos adicionales, así como en forma de clases optativas en los grados 1-11;

- crear un entorno educativo en ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *▫ buques de defensa costera no tripulados;*
> 
> y cómo son capaces de meter eso ahí?. Por Rumanía?



Les llaman buques pero son drones acuáticos que no creo que sobrepasen los 2 mts.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022, el idioma ruso será Prohibido en las escuelas de Nikolaev*
> 
> Según el documento, que es obligatorio para todas las instituciones de educación secundaria general, está Prohibido:
> 
> ...



hehe estos ucras sentido del humor. En septiembre lo normal es que sea el ucraniano el prohibido en Nikolaev.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

@JAGGER tontopollas!








Siria se dispone a reconocer a las Repúblicas Populares del Donbas - mpr21


Durante la visita de una delegación de la República Popular de Donetsk a Siria, el presidente sirio Bashar Al-Assad anunció el inicio oficial de los trámites para el reconocimiento de las dos repúblicas del Donbas por parte de su país. El 13 de junio de 2002, una delegación oficial encabezada...



mpr21.info


----------



## dabuti (18 Jun 2022)

UKRONAZIS bombardeando a saco DONETSK.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UKRONAZIS bombardeando a saco DONETSK.



hijos de la gran puta, que me quema la sangre ver esto, y las calles vacias por miedo a que les tiren misilazos


----------



## crocodile (18 Jun 2022)

Se reportan los bombardeos masivos más grandes de los nazis sobre Donestk desde que empezó la operación rusa.
No se a que esperan para evitarlos .


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Jun 2022)

Un poco de humor.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hijos de la gran puta, que me quema la sangre ver esto, y las calles vacias por miedo a que les tiren misilazos



Mutua correspondencia... o karma.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Jun 2022)

Es increíble, paso por el otro hilo y no baja de 10 videos de chatarra rusa explotado por página, ya se empiezan a ver columnas de T-62 , debe ser verdad eso de los 10000 tanques, porque sino no me explico.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE])
De acuerdo, añado que con el agravante de que desestabilizamos países con dinero público (ejercitos y asistencia social para refugiados)


Seronoser dijo:


> Siento discrepar.
> Yo creo que hasta Septiembre, el Donbas no se limpia del todo.
> En mi opinión, Rusia está jugando al gato y al ratón con los ucras; parece que no quiere cerrar aún ciertos calderos...y está permitiendo que sigan llegando soldaditos de plomo del oeste de Ucrania, a esos lugares. Y también material bélico. En cuanto llegan a esas zonas no cerradas, boooom, a tomar por culo todo lo nuevo que llega (soldados y equipos).
> 
> ...



El problema está en las ciudades de las repúblicas bombardeadas como nunca. En eso ayudaría, nunca se sabe, llevar el frente más lejos, más que nada para que no haya coartada para lo que se hace.

Por lo demás si, le llevan soldados y material a la puerta de casa ¿para que moverse? Para eso entró para desnacificar y desmilitarizar, pues hala soladitos de Ucrania y algún que otro vecino que vino a ayudar.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Jun 2022)

Encabezan el ranking los anglocabrones, los polacos y rumanos les siguen por si acaso los usanos les regalan algunas provincias orientales, carraspera, carraspera...


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Mutua correspondencia... o karma.



sabes que nazi muerto nunca hace dano?
valiente cabron que estas detras de un teclado, suerte que estais perdiendo la guerra puto hooligan sionazi, me cago en tus muertos


----------



## Julc (18 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es increíble, paso por el otro hilo y no baja de 10 videos de chatarra rusa explotado por página, ya se empiezan a ver columnas de T-62 , debe ser verdad eso de los 10000 tanques, porque sino no me explico.



Pues coges un tanque ucra, le pintas una Z y le disparas desde 10 ángulos diferentes, cambiándolo de sitio con un tractor.
Luego pides más javelins para venderlos en la deep web.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Castellano (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022, el idioma ruso será Prohibido en las escuelas de Nikolaev*
> 
> Según el documento, que es obligatorio para todas las instituciones de educación secundaria general, está Prohibido:
> 
> ...



Para el 1 de Septiembre Nikolaev habrá sido desnazificado y liberado


----------



## Malevich (18 Jun 2022)

Los medios ya hablan de "régimen argelino".


----------



## Don Pascual (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## DCD (18 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los medios ya hablan de "régimen argelino".



Pues ya sabemos lo que toca. Guerra OTAN +Marruecos vs Argelia +Rusia

Lo gordo van a ser las calles de París.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2022, el idioma ruso será Prohibido en las escuelas de Nikolaev*
> 
> Según el documento, que es obligatorio para todas las instituciones de educación secundaria general, está Prohibido:
> 
> ...



A partir de septiembre es probable que Nikolaev sea más rusa que Moscu


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

La gente de relaciones públicas de Biden decidió, en respuesta a las críticas de su debilidad, montar al anciano en bicicleta. No funcionó muy bien.
Las conversaciones sobre la debilidad de Biden se intensificaron.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pgas (18 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Hemos entrado en bucle. Da igual. No habría represalia alguna porque no quedaría ni un miserable cuartel ucraniano en pie.
> 
> Esta guerra está durando lo que Rusia quiere que dure, tienen su estrategia y sus intereses que no discuto (sus perspectivas son mejores que las nuestras), pero si fuese un civil del Donbass preferiría un Guerra total y corta a esta.
> 
> Y este debate en concreto no da más de sí.




el debate lo habréis terminado los bomberos pirómanos, otros analizan bien las cosas


*Las defensas de Avdeevka podrían ser perforadas con ataques hipersónicos de la Fuerza Aérea rusa*







Sergey Marzhetsky

La situación de urgencia provocada por el bombardeo terrorista masivo de Donetsk ha obligado al jefe de la DNR, Denis Pushilin, a solicitar a Rusia la ayuda militar que le había prometido. Si observamos los comentarios sobre dichas noticias, podemos ver que mucha gente no entiende realmente por qué no se utiliza la aviación contra Avdiivka, Marinka y Peski, donde están atrincherados los artilleros de las AFU, y que es capaz de arrasar, como sugieren algunos autores. ¿Por qué es así y caerán pesadas bombas como el hormigón sobre las cabezas de los terroristas ucranianos que bombardean la capital de la DNR?

Bombardear Avdiivka desde el aire parece la solución más sencilla y lógica, pero tiene sus inconvenientes.

En primer lugar, durante los últimos ocho años este suburbio de Donetsk se ha transformado en una sólida fortificación vertida con capas de hormigón armado. La potencia de fuego de la artillería y los tanques de la Milicia Popular de la DNR es poco realista para destruir los numerosos búnkeres y casamatas.

En segundo lugar, es allí, en los suburbios de la capital de la DNR, donde se concentran las fuerzas más preparadas para el combate de las AFU y la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, en particular la 25ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las Tropas Aerotransportadas. El número total de la guarnición de Avdiivka se estima en 30.000-40.000 hombres. Se trata de militares profesionales que, desde 2014-2015, han sido entrenados en la "guerra relámpago" de la toma de Donetsk y la realización de batallas urbanas en zonas residenciales. Sus tácticas para bombardear la megalópolis vecina son bastante competentes: despliegan artillería de gran calibre y MLRS desde los refugios, impactan en las plazas y rápidamente vuelven a refugiarse.

En tercer lugar, Avdiivka no puede ser simplemente arrasada por motivos puramente humanitarios: antes de que comenzaran las hostilidades, el 80% de los habitantes de este suburbio de Donetsk se marcharon, pero el 20% restante permaneció allí. Se trata de personas que, o bien no tienen dónde huir o simplemente no pueden hacerlo debido a la edad o a una enfermedad grave. La guarnición de las AFU se salva de un bombardeo de alfombra, que sería la solución más fácil, gracias al mismo "escudo humano" formado por sus propios conciudadanos.

Además de todo esto, no hay que olvidar que en más de tres meses de operaciones especiales, las Fuerzas Armadas y la Fuerza Aérea rusas todavía no han sido capaces de apuntar a los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos. Los más potentes, como los S-300, cubren ahora Kiev y Odessa, pero en Donbass, además de numerosos MANPADs a mano, las AFU también tienen sistemas tan serios como el sistema Buk SAM. Pueden derribar fácilmente no sólo los Boeing de pasajeros, sino también los bombarderos y aviones de ataque rusos de primera línea. En teoría, los bombarderos estratégicos de la aviación de largo alcance podrían ser adaptados para lanzar pesadas bombas antibúnker de hormigón. Sin embargo, nuestros Tu-160 "Cisne Blanco" y Tu-95 "Oso" son portadores de misiles, parte integrante de la "tríada nuclear". De hecho, los "estrategas" lanzan regularmente ataques con misiles contra objetivos de las AFU sin entrar en la zona de defensa aérea ucraniana.

Debido a la imposibilidad de tratar el bastión de Avdiivka y sus contrapartes con aviones, queda por empezar a roerlo con artillería pesada de gran calibre y morteros y realizar una guerra de contrabatería. Pero aquí también hay grandes problemas. Como admitió recientemente Yury Borisov, el viceprimer ministro correspondiente, Rusia no ha abordado esta guerra a gran escala totalmente preparada porque las tropas no tienen suficientes drones:

"Creo que hemos asumido la introducción seria de los drones demasiado tarde. Esto es objetivo. Sin embargo, el conflicto sirio nos empujó a ello... Tenemos prácticamente todos los tipos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados: de reconocimiento, de ataque, tácticos, operativos y tácticos-operativos.

Sí, hay vehículos aéreos no tripulados, pero son muy pocos o son prototipos. Por ejemplo, para la guerra urbana los militares rusos podrían utilizar realmente drones de reconocimiento y vigilancia que puedan permanecer en el aire durante largos períodos. Una vez detectada una batería de artillería en posición, el UAV podría proporcionar rápidamente datos de designación de objetivos a su propio equipo de contrabatería o a un dron kamikaze como el Lancet o el KUB. Hay que admitir que las AFU, suministradas por el bloque de la OTAN, son incluso superiores a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en este componente.

Entonces, ¿qué tenemos en lo referente al residuo seco? Tratar de arrasar el bastión de Avdiivka con aviones sería peligroso para los propios pilotos rusos, y miles de civiles inocentes de la RPD que permanecen en el asentamiento sufrirían inevitablemente. La realización de una guerra de contrabatería eficaz se ve obstaculizada por la escasez de vehículos aéreos no tripulados especializados. Lo único que queda es ir mordiendo las defensas de las AFU paso a paso con la ayuda de la artillería pesada y los morteros de gran calibre. Sin embargo, existe la opción de "apenar" a los terroristas de Avdiivka con la aviación.

Cabe recordar que el 18 de marzo de 2022 se utilizó por primera vez el sistema de aviones hipersónicos KINZHAL para resolver una misión de combate real. El caza-interceptor supersónico MiG-31K actuó como primera etapa superior de un misil aerobalístico, que impactó a velocidad hipersónica contra un búnker subterráneo "estalinista" en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, transformado por las AFU en un depósito protegido de municiones y combustible para aviones. La enorme velocidad cinética del Dagger hizo posible, incluso con una ojiva convencional, "doblar" literalmente todas las habitaciones interiores del poderoso búnker de hormigón armado.

La pregunta que se plantea es: ¿por qué no empezar a utilizar misiles hipersónicos en la fortaleza de Avdeevka, donde están atrincherados los artilleros ucranianos más "congelados"?

El MiG-31K podía disparar sobre un objetivo fijo sin ni siquiera entrar en la zona de defensa aérea. ¿Y qué sistema moderno de defensa aérea tendrían las AFU para poder interceptar un kingzhal? La guarnición de Avdiivka se esconde de las represalias en búnkeres protegidos, creyéndose completamente a salvo. Los refugios subterráneos también albergan depósitos de municiones, que se disparan a diario contra Donetsk y sus suburbios. En lugar de un bombardeo de alfombra, bastaría con trabajar "quirúrgicamente" las instalaciones más importantes de las AFU con misiles hipersónicos, "apilando" los búnkeres con todo su contenido.

La incapacidad de defenderse es un fuerte factor de desmoralización. Si a estos ataques aéreos hipersónicos se añade el trabajo constante de Malkami y Tulipanes, los bastiones ucranianos podrían ser barridos mucho antes de lo previsto.

Trad.DeepL 


y si no hubiera población también sería una zona difícil de atacar por la planta química de coque, como ya se comentó por aquí









Avdiivka Coke Plant - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Llegadas cerca de Kharkiv.
Al parecer, varios tanques de combustible están en llamas a la vez.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jun 2022)

Quitando que detesto esos pedales, la caída es absolutamente tonta.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jun 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> En un mes o así, no tengo bola de cristal, los rusos habrán recuperado la totalidad del Dombas.
> 
> No es casualidad que quieran llegar hasta ahí. Para los doriteros y generales de salón les explico:
> El tema es que los ucranianos se han puesto a construir líneas de defensa de hormigón y acero como si no hubiera fin a los fondos usanos y europedos.
> ...



Al parecer un segundo gran grupo del ejército ucraniano está protegiendo Kiev y alrededores y otro Odessa.
Pero sí en cuanto caiga Dombas si son sensatos la guerra está sentenciada.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (18 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos lo que toca. Guerra OTAN +Marruecos vs Argelia +Rusia
> 
> Lo gordo van a ser las calles de París.



Que Sanchez le pida al abuelito Biden la ciudad de Oran...


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Ucrania nombra las razones de la rápida pérdida de la región de Kherson

Esto ocurrió supuestamente debido al trabajo para Rusia de Ihor Sadokhin, el jefe adjunto de la dirección regional del SBU. El jefe del consejo regional de Kherson, A. Samoilenko, ha dicho.

"Se cree que fue él quien publicó la red de campos de minas y coordinó las acciones de la aviación rusa cuando escoltó el convoy del SBU de Kherson para su evacuación. Fue detenido en marzo. Y después de la inspección, según tengo entendido, el Presidente de Ucrania destituyó a Kryvoruchko de su puesto como jefe del SBU en la región de Kherson y lo despojó de su rango de general. Las fuerzas del orden también están trabajando allí ahora", dijo Samoilenko.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Quitando que detesto esos pedales, la caída es absolutamente tonta.



Esto es subrealista. A qué nivel de decadencia está llegando el imperio.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que Sanchez le pida al abuelito Biden la ciudad de Oran...



Bastante tendríamos con no perder C&M&Canarias.

Sería la guerra más ridícula de la historia de España. Ir con los marroquíes en lugar de ir a la guerra contra ellos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

offtopic...como para decir que marrocco esta para ir a la guerra si ya les dieron pal pelo los saharauis meses atras...y encima con problemas internos


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es increíble, paso por el otro hilo y no baja de 10 videos de chatarra rusa explotado por página, ya se empiezan a ver columnas de T-62 , debe ser verdad eso de los 10000 tanques, porque sino no me explico.



El próximo 9 de mayo en Odesa...y lo sabes


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me hace gracia que pongáis a los "comunistas" como una condición...no hombre no, de la estupidez mezclada con envidia y mala persona, se sale fácilmente



Uy, una mierda que habla, fascinante.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Los precios de los combustibles en Ucrania no volverán a ser los de antes de la guerra - jefe del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional

Danilov dijo que los ucranianos deben acostumbrarse a los nuevos precios, pero prometió que el problema de la escasez de combustible en el mercado se resolverá.

Los científicos rusos especializados en cohetes no están de acuerdo con esta afirmación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jun 2022)

Ucrania vuelve a bombardear el centro de Donetsk


Las autoridades instaron a los habitantes de la ciudad a "abandonar las calles y ponerse a cubierto".




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan los bombardeos masivos más grandes de los nazis sobre Donestk desde que empezó la operación rusa.
> No se a que esperan para evitarlos .



Es que los de Donesk son un nido mantas, asi como en Lugansk tenian buenos generales, en Donesk el pusilin ese o como se llame son un nido de vagos, normal, ahora viendo un video de los paquetes que hay defendiendola es para cagarse, los chechenos no estan tampoco para sacarles las castañas del fuego continuamente, osea que aprieten el culillo y vamos, ejemplo el cojo, el de la barba retarded y el general de salon con sillon de cuero.......Y el pusilin pidiendo Iskanders de 5 millones de euros, para que esos se levanten de la silla...........


----------



## Marx lo dijo (18 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Esto es subrealista. A qué nivel de decadencia está llegando el imperio.



Es ajedrez N-dimensional


----------



## Marx lo dijo (18 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Quitando que detesto esos pedales, la caída es absolutamente tonta.



Maltrato a mayores. Lo van a matar en una de esas.


----------



## niraj (18 Jun 2022)

Para ir poniendo cifras....


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> offtopic...como para decir que marrocco esta para ir a la guerra si ya les dieron pal pelo los saharauis meses atras...y encima con problemas internos



A ver si revienta de una vez ese régimen sátrapa y criminal súbdito incondicional de los USA.


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos lo que toca. Guerra OTAN +Marruecos vs Argelia +Rusia
> 
> Lo gordo van a ser las calles de París.



Y la reconquista de la Alhambra....


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

Para quien tenga tiempo, media hora de Patrick Lancaster y los bombardeo de hoy.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

En donesk tambien hay mucho politiqueo con el Pusilin ese, que le digan a los soldados rusos y chechenos que le dan parte de la tajada si la salvan ya veras que rapido se acaba, en lugansk si porque esos son con huevos........


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> sabes que nazi muerto nunca hace dano?
> valiente cabron que estas detras de un teclado, suerte que estais perdiendo la guerra puto hooligan sionazi, me cago en tus muertos



Solo sabes insultar, puto nini de mierda ? Yo no estoy en guerra con nadie, a lo sumo con los mierdas como tú .


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

En Kerson se supone que están los paracas Rusos, lo mejor que tienen. Lo que veo es que los avances son pequeños y diarios y Kerson está claramente al alcance de la artillería Ucraniana. 

Tiene mala pinta para Rusia.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Que vayan aplastando a los ucras primero, si pueden...


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Solo sabes insultar, puto nini de mierda ? Yo no estoy en guerra con nadie, a lo sumo con los mierdas como tú .



Olvida a esa puta del coño...no dá mas de si........y encima le jiede el coño a perros muertos.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...ve a hispanoamérica y les dices que hablas en castellano...no en español.
> 
> De la primera Gramática de Helio Antonio Nebrija...extrapoláis una realidad que fue...a otra que ya no es. Las siguientes gramáticas eran también del "castellano"??? Y eres tu el que habla de las Glosas Silenses … y sus anotaciones en euskera y en lengua romance???
> 
> ...



Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, pues si, tienes razón, se sobrevive con el odio, ayuda a resistir, y si, sacamos pàrtido de los incautos, y es facil, sois todos tan subnormales....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

@FlorentziaQ 

Drame en trois actes!!!!!   

EN LA PRIMERA ES TRUDEAU
 








Florentzia Q17


Drame en trois actes!!!!!




anonup.com



Nueva PSYOP. La FAKE guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Hilo para poner imágenes FAKE​​


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Actualización de Ucrania: ¿No es suficiente? Aquí está el desafío de mover incluso cuatro HIMARS
*
kos for Daily Kos
Daily Kos Staf

jueves junio 02, 2022 · 6:22 E

Amo y odio los anuncios de ayuda a Ucrania del Pentágono. Aquí está lo último : 

Los amo porque oye, Ucrania está recibiendo más de lo que necesita para ganar esta guerra. Y la inclusión de HIMARS ( más aquí ) marcará una mejora significativa en la capacidad de Ucrania para hacer retroceder a los agresores rusos, al igual que Ucrania le da crédito al M777 por ayudarlo a mantener la línea en el frente oriental de Donbass. Este nuevo paquete de ayuda lleva la contribución de EE. UU. a alrededor de $ 5,3 mil millones hasta el momento, con otros $ 10,3 mil millones disponibles como parte del paquete de ayuda aprobado recientemente. Así que sí, esto es emocionante. Entonces, ¿por qué también lo odio? 

Cada anuncio de ayuda, ya sea de Estados Unidos o de cualquier otro aliado, inevitablemente va acompañado de un coro de lamentos y quejas: no es suficiente, es demasiado tarde, se está demorando, por qué no hacen más, etc, etc. , etc. Amazon ha condicionado previamente a las personas para que piensen que Ucrania podría pedir lo que sea, y oye, ¡ahí está tres días después con envío gratis! 

Podrías pensar, ¡a quién le importa que alguien esté equivocado en Internet! (Y para ser claros, no lo veo aquí, lo veo en otras redes sociales). Importa porque ese pensamiento es contraproducente, ignorante y estúpido, y revela una falta de comprensión de la situación real. 

En primer lugar, todo el presupuesto militar anual de Rusia es de 60.000 millones de dólares, y eso incluye una gran armada, armas nucleares tácticas, defensas aéreas estratégicas y otros elementos presupuestarios importantes. Solo Estados Unidos está en camino de entregar el 25 % de ese presupuesto a Ucrania en cuestión de meses, con miles de millones más donados por otros socios. (Ucrania podría incluso estar cerca de la paridad real dada la cantidad de estafas en las fuerzas armadas rusas). La inversión que EE. UU. y sus aliados han hecho en esta guerra es enorme y permanece abierta. Los sistemas, los suministros, las municiones y las piezas se entregan diariamente . Pero la gente parece olvidar todas esas otras cosas, o no les importa. Ven “700 millones de dólares” como si esa fuera la suma total de la asistencia de guerra. Las mismas personas tendrán la misma reacción la próxima semana cuando se anuncie el próximo tramo. 

En segundo lugar, no es demasiado tarde. Esta guerra no irá a ninguna parte pronto. ¿Desearíamos que Ucrania tuviera todo esto antes? ¡Por supuesto! ¡ Incluso mejor hubiera sido antes de que comenzara la guerra! Pero nadie sabía cuán rápido terminaría la guerra. No hace mucho tiempo que EE. UU. invirtió miles de millones de dólares en equipo militar en un gobierno débil. Era posible que Ucrania pudiera haber sacado un Afganistán, y no era descabellado dejar que se desarrollaran las primeras semanas. El tramo inicial de armas ayudó a Ucrania a sobrevivir la conmoción y el pavor de esos primeros días y semanas de guerra. Ucrania tenía que demostrar que merecía la inversión, y lo hizo. Duro pero cierto. 

A continuación, se tenían que establecer líneas logísticas, primero estableciendo un centro de suministro cerca de la frontera con Ucrania (en Rzeszow, Polonia), pasando esos suministros a través de la frontera (de una manera que dificultara que Rusia los interceptara) y luego distribuyéndolos a las líneas del frente en condiciones de guerra. Nada sobre la logística es fácil, incluso en las condiciones más pacíficas, por lo que la forma en que los aliados y Ucrania desarrollaron la suya sobre la marcha y en una zona de guerra será un gran libro algún día. Entonces, al principio, fue bastante desafiante llevar jabalinas, rifles, cascos y Stingers a las líneas del frente, olvídese de tratar de mover equipos y armas que pesan toneladas. Todo eso tuvo que ser escalado. Y en solo tres meses, lo han hecho. 

Toma HIMARS. El vehículo pesa 18 toneladas. Eso es mucho, seguro. Pero la munición es la verdadera bestia. Una cápsula MLRS/HIMARS lleva seis misiles y pesa 2,5 toneladas. Esa es una sola descarga, suficiente para solo unos segundos de tiempo de disparo, y cada uno pesa 2,5 toneladas. 

No se ha hablado de vehículos de apoyo, pero Ucrania necesitará HEMTT para transportar estas cápsulas. Muchos de ellos, ya que el cuello de botella del HIMARS (y el M270 MLRS donado por Alemania y el Reino Unido) será la capacidad de suministrar y transportar estas cápsulas de cohetes. Cada camión puede transportar dos vainas, cuatro si tiene un remolque. Por lo tanto, estamos hablando de 5 a 10 toneladas de cápsulas de cohetes en un solo camión, o lo suficiente para aproximadamente 30 minutos de misiones de fuego dado el tiempo de recarga de cinco minutos de HIMAR . (Probablemente más, porque HIMARS querrá mudarse a una nueva ubicación para frustrar los esfuerzos de contrabatería, pero aún así, entiendes el punto).

Un avión de carga C-5 puede transportar 140 toneladas de carga o 56 cápsulas de cohetes: solo 10 a 12 horas de misiones de fuego para un solo lanzador. Y esas cápsulas tienen que viajar 1.200 kilómetros (745 millas) desde Rzeszow, Polonia, hasta el borde del Donbas ocupado por Ucrania. Ese es un desafío serio, casi imposible. Al igual que los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113 en un barco en algún lugar del Atlántico en este momento, estas cosas deberán enviarse por transporte marítimo desde los Estados Unidos (rellenando las existencias alemanas y británicas que se pueden entregar más rápido). 

Y eso es solo llevarlo a Polonia. Las cápsulas aún tendrían que ser entregadas en tren más cerca del frente y luego entregadas a los HIMARS. ¡Ese era mi trabajo! Sí, tenía que asegurarme de que todos en mi pelotón tuvieran alimentos, combustible, agua y suministros de mantenimiento. Pero esa fue la parte fácil. ¿Mantener nuestros lanzadores cargados de cohetes? Ese fue el verdadero desafío. Y en nuestros juegos de guerra durante tiempos de paz, era difícil lanzar más de unas pocas misiones de fuego por día . MLRS/HIMARS son el sistema de armas más desafiante desde el punto de vista logístico en el arsenal de EE. UU. por una razón. 

El tiempo de guerra hace que las cosas sean más difíciles, porque alguien está disparando, pero también más fáciles, porque un ejército desesperado hará lo que sea necesario para llevar esas cápsulas al frente de manera más rápida y eficiente. Pero la única razón por la que estamos hablando de esto ahora es porque Ucrania ha pasado tres meses construyendo, refinando y optimizando sus líneas de suministro. No hay forma de que pudieran haber manejado HIMARS en los primeros días de la guerra. Ya era bastante difícil conseguir munición para las tropas (y especialmente para su artillería).

Así que no, este envío no es demasiado tarde, y no será demasiado tarde cuando finalmente llegue al frente en aproximadamente un mes. No hay forma de que esto se haya entregado antes, no sin afectar a los otros suministros que se necesitan desesperadamente y que han estado llegando a Ucrania. No es como si todos estuvieran sentados para tomar decisiones. 

Además de necesitar más armas, el consumo de municiones de un ejército es alarmantemente alto. Equipar a cientos de miles de reservistas con chalecos antibalas, cascos y rifles es un verdadero desafío. No olvides el combustible. Durante tres meses, esos envíos de suministros no han disminuido ni un poco. Todavía tenemos varios aviones de carga de EE. UU., Canadá, Reino Unido, Italia y otros lugares que aterrizan en Rzeszow todos los días. Esta operación es masiva, está en curso y ha estado funcionando a toda velocidad desde antes del comienzo de la guerra. Y esos envíos siempre han reflejado las mayores prioridades de Ucrania. Han tomado las decisiones. Hubo otras prioridades antes en la guerra, pero no fue hasta hace poco que estaban en un lugar para rogar por MLRS. 

Relacionado, la gente se queja de que se está tardando demasiado en llevar estos HIMARS a Ucrania. La gente piensa que tres semanas es demasiado tiempo. ¡No puedo creer que lleven HIMARS al frente en tres semanas! O mejor aún, puedo creer que pueden llevar el lanzador allí, pero como se señaló, el verdadero desafío está en las cápsulas de cohetes. Un lanzador vacío es inútil. Un lanzador que dispara 1-2 misiones de fuego y luego se sienta durante una semana esperando el próximo envío de munición es un poco útil, pero en su mayoría inútil. HIMARS y M270 MLRS tendrán el impacto que queremos que tengan solo si van acompañados de un flujo interminable de cápsulas de cohetes. Eso es lo que va a llevar tres semanas montar , establecer esa logística. 

Finalmente, hay quienes se quejan de que los cuatro lanzadores anunciados no son suficientes. No importa lo que se anuncie, no es suficiente. Cuando el Pentágono anunció 18 obuses M777, los gritos de "¿eso es todo?" fueron ensordecedores, cuando era obvio que era solo el primer envío de muchos. Hasta la fecha, EE. UU. ha enviado 108 M777, y no hay nada que diga que no habrá más en camino en los próximos meses. Una vez que se establezca la logística adecuada para HIMARS/MLRS, obviamente llegarán más. 

Pero nuevamente, tenga en cuenta que el problema no es la cantidad de lanzadores. Cuatro HIMARS en medio del territorio ucraniano en el Donbas pueden cubrir con creces todo el frente , siempre que estén debidamente abastecidos. 

Diablos, un lanzador HIMAR podría causar tanto daño si se le diera una dieta constante de cápsulas de cohetes. 

Entonces, para resumir todo eso, Estados Unidos ha hecho mucho, entregando lo que Ucrania ha necesitado en cada etapa de la guerra, este envío inicial es en sí mismo una contribución increíble al esfuerzo de guerra, y el cronograma de entrega es una maravilla de la logística.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

Hoy, durante una feroz batalla en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk, el comandante del famoso batallón nacional "Aidar" Sergei Melnichuk fue capturado. Es esta perra la que bombardea Donetsk, organizando atrocidades sangrientas contra civiles. Obtener rekt.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile en el frente chino:


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Rumania reinicia ahora la producción en masa de proyectiles de 152 mm (calibre soviético) y cañones de artillería para apoyar la defensa de Ucrania .


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

Los SS Balticos buscando otra Bagratión:


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

El hijoPutin diciendo que no van a aprovechar el desminado de puertos para desembarcar en Odessa.


el hijoPutin 3 días después:


----------



## porconsiguiente (18 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bastante tendríamos con no perder C&M&Canarias.
> 
> Sería la guerra más ridícula de la historia de España. Ir con los marroquíes en lugar de ir a la guerra contra ellos.



Perro Sánchez no puede llevar a los españoles a una guerra con los moros. 
Ningún español va con los moros, eso es de primero de español (castellano para los mongolos).


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov anunció la captura del pueblo de Metelkino, cerca de Severodonetsk.
Según Kadyrov, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron entre 600 y 700 personas en el pueblo durante la última semana de combates. Actualmente, Meshtelkino está en fase de desbroce y explotación minera.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> sabes que nazi muerto nunca hace dano?
> valiente cabron que estas detras de un teclado, suerte que estais perdiendo la guerra puto hooligan sionazi, me cago en tus muertos



Israel tiene que liquidar a los islamonazis.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (18 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Elensky tiene cara de haber sido engañando..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094138



Menuda estampa
- traficante de armas
- drogadicto
- demente


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Perro Sánchez no puede llevar a los españoles a una guerra con los moros.
> Ningún español va con los moros, eso es de primero de español (castellano para los mongolos).



Los espanolis irán donde la Grisu y Telepingo les digan, como fue a vacunarse el 99% sin rechistar, mongolo.


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los espanolis irán donde la Grisu y Telepingo les digan, como fue a vacunarse el 99% sin rechistar, mongolo.



Que poco nos conoces.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Albares considera que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid se celebra en un "momento crucial" para la seguridad en Europa.*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, *José Manuel Albares*, ha señalado hoy que la *cumbre de la OTAN* se celebrará en *Madrid *en un "momento crucial" tanto para la organización como para la *seguridad en Europa* y transatlántica.

La cumbre de la OTAN reunirá *entre el 29 y el 30 de junio* a unos 40 jefes de Estado y de Gobierno en Madrid, coincidiendo con el *40 aniversario de la adhesión de España*. Entre los asistentes estarán el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, los 30 países aliados, cuatro países de Asia-Pacífico invitados (Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y Corea del Sur), otros cuatro países miembros de la Unión Europea pero no de la Alianza, así como los titulares de la Comisión Europea y el Consejo Europeo.

Esta cumbre se celebra en un complejo contexto internacional con la *guerra de Ucrania*, los planes de adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia y la decisión de la Alianza de aprobar en Madrid un nuevo Concepto Estratégico que marque su camino para los próximos diez años.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Se van dando cuenta que en 2/3 meses comienza el avance ucraniano hacia orcoland?

No tienen idea de la que le va a caer a la horda. Hostias y reparaciones de guerra. Lo que prefieran primero.

Los orcos ya dieron todo de sí, Occidente recién empieza.
Ni siquiera será necesario reconvertir el esquema de producción.

Ningún país que enfrentó al mundo libre quedó de pie.


----------



## mirkoxx (18 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov anunció la captura del pueblo de Metelkino cerca de Severodonetsk. Según él, durante la última semana de lucha por la aldea, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron entre 600 y 700 personas en ella. Ahora en Metelkino hay limpieza y desminado. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó parcialmente las declaraciones de Kadyrov, señalando que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia tuvieron éxito en Metelkino y se atrincheraron en la aldea.





*cpimentel986

Frente Norte de Sloviansk:*






-Rusia, supuestamente, controla la línea Dovhen'ke-Mazanivka-Dolina-Bohorodychne-Sydorove-Majaky (estas últimas aún en disputa) después de cruzar el Seversky Donets (línea roja).

-Por el Este, la acción de artillería y grupos de reconocimiento se concentra en Raihorodok.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Rusia pone al mundo en peligro de hambruna, advierte la UE.*
*Rusia *pone al mundo en *peligro de hambruna* con el bloqueo de las *exportaciones de granos de Ucrania* y las *restricciones *sobre sus propios envíos, acusó el sábado el jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea (UE), *Josep Borrell*.

Las amenazas sobre la seguridad alimentaria y la "batalla de relatos" con Rusia sobre la realidad de las sanciones impuestas a Moscú estarán en el centro de las reuniones de los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del bloque el lunes en Luxemburgo.

"Estamos dispuestos a trabajar con la *ONU *para prevenir cualquier impacto indeseable de nuestras sanciones sobre la seguridad alimentaria mundial", aseguró Borrell en un artículo publicado en su blog oficial.

El jefe de la diplomacia europea denunció "la *opción política consciente de Rusia de 'militarizar' las exportaciones* de cereales y utilizarlas como herramienta de chantaje contra cualquiera que se oponga a su agresión" en Ucrania.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esta mujer está de psiquiatra. 
Las cabezas de quienes nos pastorean están muy mal.
Muy, MUY mal


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

jajajaja.. muy bueno

❗Medvedev-The chief negotiator from Ukraine considers a possibility to resume negotiations with Russia at the end of August. The question is there anything to discuss and who with.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

Los talibanes cristianos se quedan sin efectivos:


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>




este payaso esta para el.retiro...


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> offtopic...como para decir que marrocco esta para ir a la guerra si ya les dieron pal pelo los saharauis meses atras...y encima con problemas internos




estaria bien que españa pagara dinero para pegar un golpe.de estado y echar al.sultan


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

oslafo? cada vez esta mas buena...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin diciendo que no van a aprovechar el desminado de puertos para desembarcar en Odessa.
> 
> 
> el hijoPutin 3 días después:



Ya mismo se va a poner Sebastopol a tiro de los misiles ucras. Van a tener que salir todos de ahí.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Boris Johnson califica de "catástrofe" una posible victoria de Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania.*
El primer ministro del Reino Unido,* Boris Johnson*, ha afirmado este sábado que *sería una "catástrofe" si Putin gana la guerra*.

"Sería una catástrofe si Putin ganara. Sería una catástrofe si pudiera asegurar el puente terrestre a las ciudades del sur que tiene, para mantener el Donbás. Eso es lo que quiere. *Quiere poder decir: 'Tenemos Melitopol, tenemos Berdyansk, tenemos Mariupol, todo ese cinturón del sur, tenemos Jersón'. Y luego cerrar el Donbas*. Nada le gustaría más que decir, ya sabes, 'Congelemos este conflicto. Tengamos un alto el fuego, como hicimos en 2014'. Para él, eso sería una tremenda victoria, una situación en la que Putin podría consolidar sus ganancias y luego lanzar otro ataque", han sido sus palabras.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Solo sabes insultar, puto nini de mierda ? Yo no estoy en guerra con nadie, a lo sumo con los mierdas como tú .



y tu hablando de karma puto payaso, dejate de mentiras que te he visto despotricar contra los rusos y jalear a los nanzis, puto sionazi



JAGGER dijo:


> Israel tiene que liquidar a los islamonazis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094575



israhell liquidando a sus propios sionazis y islamofascistas? esos que tanto jaleas contra Assad me vas a contar tu subnormal



hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ya mismo se va a poner Sebastopol a tiro de los misiles ucras. Van a tener que salir todos de ahí.



si, si ya mismo... XD


----------



## Pirro (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ningún país que enfrentó al mundo libre quedó de pie.


----------



## NPI (18 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Estarán encantados los puntos turísticos. 2.000 millones decían que era aproximadamente hace unos meses y que se gastaban 175e cada Ruso diariamente.
> 
> *España perderá en esta campaña turística casi un millón de turistas de Rusia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania*
> *España *dejará de recibir en esta campaña turística de verano (mayo-octubre) más de 935.000 viajeros de *Rusia* a causa de las sanciones derivadas de la *guerra en Ucrania*, lo que supone también perder más de 1 de cada 100 turistas de un año prepandémico y más de 83 millones de euros en ingresos.



Año 2021 turismo en España
- FR 21%
- México 14%
- Argentina 14%
- EE.UU. 14%


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania: Lisichansk se prepara para la batalla.*
En Lisichansk, en la región del Donbás, la cenizas cubren la plaza donde *un ataque con misiles rusos mató a cuatro personas*. Ahora la ciudad ucraniana se prepara para una posibles batalla callejera por la cercanía de los combates en la vecina Severodonetsk. Los bombardeos del jueves provocaron un incendio que devastó durante la noche la Casa de la Cultura, un inmueble blanco que databa de la época estaliniana. El viernes seguía siendo pasto de las llamas. *Con la guerra, el lugar se había convertido en un refugio contra los bombardeos, y para quienes perdieron sus viviendas.*

Una madre y su hija resultaron muertas en el ataque, así como un joven y una mujer embarazada que se habían refugiado en este inmueble tras haber huido de Severodonetsk, según habitantes presentes en el lugar. Al menos una veintena de personas resultaron heridas.

Alla Bor, profesora de historia, acompañada por su yerno Volodímir y por su nieto de 14 años, no había decidido irse antes del ataque contra la Casa de la Cultura. *"Ahora tengo miedo. Abandonamos todo y nos vamos. Nadie puede sobrevivir a semejantes ataques"* dice. "Hemos dejado todo, nos vamos de nuestra casa. Hemos dejado a nuestro perro, con comida. Es inhumano pero ¿qué podemos hacer?", se lamenta la mujer. Dos vehículos de policía dan vueltas por la ciudad para recoger a los habitantes que quieren ser evacuados, según Maksim, inspector de las fuerzas especiales de la policía.

Periodistas de la AFP han visto a soldados ucranianos cavar una trinchera en una calle del centro de Lisichansk y erigir barricadas. *Un tractor tiraba de un automóvil incendiado para intentar bloquear una calle Y se podía escuchar el estruendo de los combates al otro lado del río, según un fotógrafo de la AFP*.

Crónica de la agencia AFP.


----------



## crocodile (18 Jun 2022)

Lituania impone restricciones al tránsito desde Kaliningrado.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Justo dice UK que Ucrania tiene que ganar y sale el primer ministro de Holanda diciendo lo mismo.

Para que luego digan que va perdiendo apoyo. Si cada vez tiene más apoyo y es más claro que no pueden negociar con Rusia y que la única negociación posible es matando rusos.

*Dutch Prime Minister: War in Ukraine is ‘our war’. *

Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte said that even though the Netherlands is not formally at war with Russia, it is “practically our war too.” “Ukraine must win, that is really important. In any case, we must ensure that we do everything we can to bring them closer to that victory,” Rutte said, as cited by the Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf. He also said that the Dutch people must be prepared to bear the consequences of Russia’s war in Ukraine. “Those consequences also affect our wallets. But we must do that for our safety and our freedom,” he added.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Después de un ataque con misiles en Sinelnikovo, región de Dnipropetrovsk, un alto "hongo" Se puede suponer que un depósito de municiones fue volado


----------



## NS 4 (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, pues si, tienes razón, se sobrevive con el odio, ayuda a resistir, y si, sacamos pàrtido de los incautos, y es facil, sois todos tan subnormales....



Bilis la tuya ...zote con infulas...viejo sin polla.

Con cada sodomizacion de las pelimoradas disfruto un huevo y parte del otro...mereceis eso y mas.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Eres un indigente mental, no hay nada mas que discutir con un perturbado mental como tú.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Jun 2022)

*La nueva OTAN se prepara para la guerra en Madrid*


La Alianza Atlántica renueva en la cumbre del 29 y 30 de junio en Madrid su estrategia para la siguiente década, en la que los escenarios de guerra abierta, incluso nuclear, están sobre la mesa. Una coalición de plataformas contra la OTAN se manifestará para detener la escalada bélica.

Madrid se prepara para la cita más importante de la seguridad militar de Occidente en más de una década. En medio de una guerra sin final a la vista en el Este europeo y una escalada mucho más que verbal entre los archienemigos de la Guerra Fría, la cumbre de la OTAN de Madrid del 29 y 30 de junio tiene la misión de actualizar la estrategia de la Alianza Atlántica y sentar las bases de la principal entente militar del mundo para los próximos diez años.

Más de 50 delegaciones y 30 jefes de Estado asistirán a la cumbre de Madrid. Entre ellos, representantes de países ajenos a la Alianza como Ucrania, Suecia, Finlandia o Japón, unos invitados que muestran hacia dónde crecerá la alianza en los siguientes años y que permiten adivinar sobre quién se hablará en la cumbre.

Para el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, la reunión de Madrid no solo tiene que replantear los conceptos estratégicos que han marcado la actuación de la OTAN desde la caída del muro de Berlín, también debe ser una demostración “de fuerza y unidad” frente a Rusia. También frente a China.

La cumbre de Madrid, que coincide con el 40 aniversario de la entrada de España en la OTAN, no será precisamente barata. El Gobierno español gastará 35 millones de euros para acondicionar Ifema con unos contratos “adjudicados a dedo”, según denunció Unidas Podemos. Además, el Ejecutivo destinará 1,9 millones de euros para un dispositivo de seguridad que incluye 25.000 policías, cortes de tráfico y carriles exclusivos para las delegaciones diplomáticas.

Una alianza de organizaciones sociales, pacifistas, antimilitaristas y ecologistas, con el apoyo de numerosos partidos de izquierda y sindicatos, organizarán una contracumbre el 24 y 25 de junio y una manifestación unitaria el domingo 26 a las 12h. La Coordinación Estatal OTAN No mostrará su oposición a la escalada militar, a la carrera armamentística, al aumento del gasto militar y a la necesidad de “preparar la guerra para mantener el sistema capitalista neoliberal”, según defienden en su manifiesto. 

Según esta coalición creada para la cumbre, el avance de la OTAN hacia el Este y la “creciente militarización” de la Unión Europea añaden “más inestabilidad y riesgo en el mundo”. Esta espiral belicista, continúan, solo “alimenta nuevas guerras y provoca la división del mundo en dos bloques”. Ante la deriva que lleva hacia una “tercera guerra nuclear”, esta alianza de colectivos llama a participar en una manifestación el domingo 26.

Leer más...


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Perro Sánchez no puede llevar a los españoles a una guerra con los moros.
> Ningún español va con los moros, eso es de primero de español (castellano para los mongolos).



Ufff el cáncer PSOE es capaz de obrar eso. Ahí los tienes, follando a diario con los etarras y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*De bombas de racimo a fósforo blanco: las armas prohibidas de la guerra en Ucrania.*
En Járkov, cualquiera puede morir en cualquier momento. Haciendo la cola para recibir ayuda humanitaria, caminando por la calle, en el sofá de tu propia casa (si sigue en pie) o llorando en el cementerio a los caídos. *La muerte es indiscriminada; las armas empleadas, prohibidas; y los crímenes cometidos, de guerra.*










De bombas de racimo a fósforo blanco: las armas prohibidas de la guerra en Ucrania


En Járkov, cualquiera puede morir en cualquier momento. Haciendo la cola para recibir ayuda humanitaria, caminando por la calle, en el sofá de tu propia casa (si sigue en pie) o...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## NPI (18 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que vayan aplastando a los ucras primero, si pueden...


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Boris Johnson califica de "catástrofe" una posible victoria de Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El primer ministro del Reino Unido,* Boris Johnson*, ha afirmado este sábado que *sería una "catástrofe" si Putin gana la guerra*.
> 
> "Sería una catástrofe si Putin ganara. Sería una catástrofe si pudiera asegurar el puente terrestre a las ciudades del sur que tiene, para mantener el Donbás. Eso es lo que quiere. *Quiere poder decir: 'Tenemos Melitopol, tenemos Berdyansk, tenemos Mariupol, todo ese cinturón del sur, tenemos Jersón'. Y luego cerrar el Donbas*. Nada le gustaría más que decir, ya sabes, 'Congelemos este conflicto. Tengamos un alto el fuego, como hicimos en 2014'. Para él, eso sería una tremenda victoria, una situación en la que Putin podría consolidar sus ganancias y luego lanzar otro ataque", han sido sus palabras.



¿Sabes lo que más me molaría de esta guerra?. Una Kalibración de toda la flota inglesa. Entre Rusia y la pérfida Albión tengo claro con quién voy.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Pero qué tonto eres Mcbein, madre de Dios. Cualquier opinión de un alcohólico hasta el culo de carajillos en el bar tiene más profundidad intelectual.,,,tontopollas......


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


>



Jajajaja, Siria de pie!
No me jodan, Siria no vale una mierda y cuando quiso enfrentar a Israel perdió 1000 tanques y toda la aviación.

Igual era chatarra


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe...que me lo ha contado ella....   .


----------



## Elimina (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero qué tonto eres Mcbein, madre de Dios. Cualquier opinión de un alcohólico hasta el culo de carajillos en el bar tiene más profundidad intelectual.,,,tontopollas......



Pues al leer esto, me acaba de venir tu imagen sentado a la mesa del bar y viendo Kuatro en la tele mientras copias los titulares en el foro
Qué amargura de vida, dioses...


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues al leer esto, me acaba de venir tu imagen sentado a la mesa del bar y viendo Kuatro en la tele mientras copias los titulares en el foro
> Qué amargura de vida, dioses...



Eaaaaaa,aqui el hermano gemelo del Mcbein.....eso si un poco mas tontorron sin duda....ala a la puta mierda........Eliminao......


----------



## coscorron (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lituania impone restricciones al tránsito desde Kaliningrado.



Lituania es un caniche cogidito en brazos de su amo ladarando a un doberman por la calle .. En cuanto el amo suelte al caniche todos sabemos lo que pasará ... Lo lituanos estan sumando puntos y puntos para que les toque.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lituania impone restricciones al tránsito desde Kaliningrado.



Eso se soluciona con unos t72 escoltado autobuses. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano llega a las puertas de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón.*

Mientras Rusia se centra en el Donbás, Kiev avanza en el sur y prepara un asalto para liberar la capital regional.


Este sábado, un cartel de fondo blanco apareció colgado en muros y árboles de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón. "*Rusia: 626 kilómetros. Ejército ucraniano: 10 kilómetros*". Era un mensaje en ruso destinado a los militares de Moscú que invadieron la urbe en los primeros días de la guerra y que ahora pueden sentir, en la distancia, que la guerra vuelve a ellos tres meses después.

Mientras que todo el mundo miraba al Donbás, donde *los rusos han estado avanzando una media de medio kilómetro*, Ucrania ha conseguido avances notables en el frente sur, donde no tiene, ni mucho menos, sus mejores tropas. La ofensiva iniciada hace un mes *ha perforado las líneas de defensa rusas en varios puntos del río Inhulets*, que Ucrania ha conseguido cruzar con éxito y crear cabezas de puente. Esta ofensiva está apoyada por la acción de *grupos de partisanos* que han ido reventando cualquier posibilidad de poner en marcha un pseudo referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia. De momento han eliminado a alcaldes colaboracionistas, militares rusos y funcionarios rusos como Yevhen Soboliev, el tipo al que Moscú puso al frente de la cárcel. Ayer su coche voló por los aires, creando la sensación a los ocupantes *de que no podrán dormir tranquilos en Jersón*.









El ejército ucraniano llega a las puertas de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón


Este sábado, un cartel de fondo blanco apareció colgado en muros y árboles de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón. "Rusia: 626 kilómetros. Ejército ucraniano: 10...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

En relación con la explosión en la planta de nitrógeno de Severodonetsk.
A juzgar por el color de la nube, allí explotó otro camión cisterna de ácido nítrico, como ocurrió dos veces en Rubizhne.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Hacia Ugledar

Ayer, los ucranianos del norte de Ugledar recibieron un duro golpe. El TOS lo solucionó. Se quemó bien...

Los ucranianos sacaron los tanques por la noche. Los combates continúan en el triángulo Pavlovka-Egorivka-Shevchenko. Los ucranianos están tratando de desmantelar nuestras posiciones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Justo dice UK que Ucrania tiene que ganar y sale el primer ministro de Holanda diciendo lo mismo.
> 
> Para que luego digan que va perdiendo apoyo. Si cada vez tiene más apoyo y es más claro que no pueden negociar con Rusia y que la única negociación posible es matando rusos.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Holanda se refiere a que va a empezar a enviar setas mágicas a Ukrania para que lo vean todo de color de rosa ...


----------



## Honkler (18 Jun 2022)

Cómo se está poniendo el hilo a base de insultos


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Lanzamientos en Nikolayev.
Buques de la Flota del Mar Negro cerca de Yevpatoriya practican tiro al blanco.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, Siria de pie!
> No me jodan, Siria no vale una mierda y cuando quiso enfrentar a Israel perdió 1000 tanques y toda la aviación.
> 
> Igual era chatarra


----------



## coscorron (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Alyusha version ucraniana y sin gracia ... Un niño de ocho años le escribe espontaneamente una carta al presidente de UK?? Los asesores de imagen tienen que currarselo más.


----------



## Harman (18 Jun 2022)

Cada vez hay menos dudas de que un arsenal de las AFU cerca de Dnipropetrovsk ha sido destruido
La explosión es masiva









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*El mensaje de Zelenski tras su visita a Mykolaiv: "¡Aguantaremos!"*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha mostrado este sábado un vídeo de su reciente visita a Mykolaiv. Con su camiseta caqui característica,* el presidente entregó medallas y posó para selfies con los militares* en lo que parecía ser un refugio subterráneo, según la grabación publicada en su cuenta oficial de Telegram.

"Nuestros hombres valientes. Todos trabajando a toda máquina", ha escrito. "¡Definitivamente aguantaremos! ¡Definitivamente ganaremos!".


----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues sí que escribe con letras gordas el chaval....Ni Arial 72 vamos....


----------



## dabuti (18 Jun 2022)

Melenchon nacionalizará a Assange para dar en los morros a gringos y Macron.









Mélenchon promete darle la nacionalidad francesa a Assange y pedirá que sea evacuado si es nombrado Primer Ministro


Jean-Luc Mélenchon, afirmó el viernes que nacionalizaría al francés Julian Assange si fuera nombrado primer ministro. El dirigente de la izquierda francesa, Jean-Luc Mélenchon, aspira este domingo a conseguir en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones legislativas una mayoría que le permita ser...




spanishrevolution.net


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Interesante hilo sobre Igor Girkin aka Strelkov

A medida que las fuerzas rusas se acercan a Slavyansk, creo que es un buen momento para volver a visitar la batalla de 2014. Voy a evaluar al Coronel Igor Girkin, también conocido como Strelkov, como comandante durante la batalla y cómo podemos ver su tiempo allí para explicar por qué se ha convertido en un 'doomer'.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No jodas, es simplemente una socialdemocrata europeista. Cree en el sistema, la democracia partidista, el capitalismo, y en el entramado en general. No es troskista ni de lejos.



Han destruido a la izquierda desde dentro con métodos clásicos de la secta troska.
Podemos es troskismo de manual y todos o la mayoría de sus dirigentes provienen del troskismo, así como sus mentores intelectuales, los Taibo, los Raimundo Viejo o el inefable Alba Rico.
El posmodernismo lo fabricaron los troskos en las universidades y círculos intelectuales de la izquierda caviar para adueñarse de la izquierda y destruirla. Y todo comenzó en el 68.
Y ojo, jamás he sido estalinista. Pero el tiempo, juez implacable, le ha dado la razón a Iosif Visarionovich Dugashvili.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El próximo 9 de mayo en Odesa...y lo sabes



El 9 de mayo del año que viene?? A este ritmo no llegan a noche vieja.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Rusia podría tardar 10 años en recuperarse si no toma medidas, según el banco Sberbank.*

La economía de Rusia podría tardar una década en recuperar su nivel de 2021 si no toma medidas, declaró este viernes el consejero delegado del banco Sberbank (el mayor ruso), Herman Gref, durante su intervención en el XXV Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo.

"Si no se hace nada en la situación actual, entonces la trayectoria consensuada de la economía rusa, su retorno al nivel de 2021, podría demorar unos 10 años", afirmó el banquero, al constatar el impacto de las sanciones occidentales impuestas a Rusia por su campaña militar en Ucrania.

Gref señaló que la economía rusa ha mostrado, en estas condiciones, "una flexibilidad absolutamente extraordinaria".

"Nadie esperaba que la reestructuración y la adaptación a la nueva situación transcurrirían tan rápido, y claro está, esto sucede en gran medida gracias a que la economía ha adquirido una experiencia única en los últimos años", indicó.

Según el consejero delegado de Sberbank, Rusia enfrenta un importante reto, dar a la economía el impulso radical que no había podido lograr en las décadas anteriores.

"Vemos que tenemos por delante un inmenso trabajo de adaptación de toda la estructura de nuestra economía. El principal reto radica en garantizar la reestructuración de nuestra economía, algo que no logramos hacer en muchos, muchos años", indicó.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/501...anco-sberbank/


----------



## Malevich (18 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe estos ucras sentido del humor. En septiembre lo normal es que sea el ucraniano el prohibido en Nikolaev.



El ucraniano no se prohíbe en las zonas recuperadas por Rusia.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

En Kyiv, no excluyen el reemplazo de Zelensky con Zaluzhny En la capital se debate activamente sobre un posible golpe de Estado militar y un cambio de poder.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que Sanchez le pida al abuelito Biden la ciudad de Oran...



Hay plaza de toros, hubo hogueras de San Juan y hasta dicen que la paella se inventó allí....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Han destruido a la izquierda desde dentro con métodos clásicos de la secta troska.
> Podemos es troskismo de manual y todos o la mayoría de sus dirigentes provienen del troskismo, así como sus mentores intelectuales, los Taibo, los Raimundo Viejo o el inefable Alba Rico.
> El posmodernismo lo fabricaron los troskos en las universidades y círculos intelectuales de la izquierda caviar para adueñarse de la izquierda y destruirla. Y todo comenzó en el 68.
> Y ojo, jamás he sido estalinista. Pero el tiempo, juez implacable, le ha dado la razón a Iosif Visarionovich Dugashvili.



Y a Mao, que los llamó revisionistas…incluida la URSS...

El tiempo es lo que tiene…pone cada cosa en su sitio…


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Ayer apareció la confirmación del derribo del helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano. El helicóptero ucraniano fue destruido por las defensas aéreas en el distrito de Shirokovsky, región de Dnepropetrovsk. Coordenadas 47°34'7.49", 33°21'59.50"


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Las tropas de Ucrania usan contra Rusia en el Donbás los obuses M777 Howitzer suministrados por EEUU.*
La agencia AFP ha confirmado el uso de obuses *M777 Howitzer* suministrados por Estados Unidos contra posiciones rusas en el Donbás, en el este de Ucrania. Sin embargo, según funcionarios ucranianos, *todavía no han recibido las cantidades necesarias para hacer retroceder a las fuerzas rusas*.

"Este cañón es mucho más preciso, dispara más rápido y es más fácil de operar porque está más cerca del suelo, es más fácil camuflarlo, es más difícil para el enemigo detectarlo y tenemos una gran cantidad de proyectiles", ha explicado un militar ucraniano a AFP.

"Dado que este cañón es más maniobrable, llegamos a un lugar, disparamos mucho más rápido de lo habitual, luego vamos a otro lugar, disparamos y vamos a otro", ha detallado sobre el uso de estas armas de largo alcance.



Un obús M777 Howitzer suministrado por EEUU a UcraniaEfrem Lukatsky | AP.


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

Donetsk, planta Topaz, esperando la detonación


----------



## raptors (18 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> [Forwarded from Zakhar prilepin]
> En Rusia, a menudo no entienden esto.
> 
> Antes de la guerra, por razones obvias, los medios de comunicación observaron de cerca a Ucrania. En general, el espacio postsoviético también fue seguido con un ojo abierto. Turquía fue vigilada. Y los Estados Unidos, pero aquí está claro: se metían en nuestros asuntos con terquedad maníaca.
> ...




*Desde la revolución soviética* los gUSAnos y todos sus lacayos... siempre han estado esperado la menor oportunidad para lanzarse militarmente contra la URSS-Rusia... si desde entonces no lo han hecho es porque no se sienten seguros de ganar...


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los talibanes cristianos se quedan sin efectivos:



Talibanes cristianos comemierdas como te coja Putin te mete en el gulag puto bolchevique.

*El patriarca Kirill le recordó a Lenin su pecado: "Eliminó un solo país"*







El patriarca Kirill leyó un sermón en el que acusó a Vladimir Lenin de destruir un solo país. El jefe de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa explicó que los príncipes de Kyiv y Moscú lucharon por la unidad de la Rusia histórica, pero esta unidad fue rota por el revolucionario Vladimir Lenin. “Tal caballero o camarada vino y de un solo golpe liquidó un solo país, creando estados independientes en el territorio de Rusia de la Rusia histórica”, dijo el líder de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa. 









Patriarch Kirill reminded Lenin of his sin: "Eliminated a single country" : Mail BD


Patriarch Kirill read a sermon in which he accused Vladimir Lenin of destroying a single country. The head of the Russian Orthodox Church explained that the princes of Kyiv and Moscow fought for the unity of historical Russia, but this unity was broken by the revolutionary Vladimir Lenin. “Such...




mailbd.net





Ten cuidadito no te rajen el cuello los rusos mientras te haces pajitas aqui.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)

Si al final va a ser verdad que existe Dios...


----------



## ATDTn (18 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Melenchon nacionalizará a Assange para dar en los morros a gringos y Macron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Assange o Snowden tiene guasa. Occidente es libertad y verdad, así lo demuestra.
Snowden en Rusia... tenía gracia Putin explicándolo.
Las palabras vacías sobre libertad.


----------



## dabuti (18 Jun 2022)

SLEEPY BIDEN se cae de la bici.






__





VÍDEO: Sleepy Joe Biden se cae de la bici


Qué sí, que Putin tiene Alzheimer y cáncer. meparto:meparto:meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

_*"Las élites occidentales están en gran parte aferrándose a los fantasmas del pasado,*_
* Pensando que el dominio occidental es algo inmutable y eterno. Nada dura para siempre", *
Vladimir Putin.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> SLEEPY BIDEN se cae de la bici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ictus


----------



## Peineto (18 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Quitando que detesto esos pedales, la caída es absolutamente tonta.



Todo un P Residente de Residencia.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)

Otro ángulo...


----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ictus



Cadera. Codo. Hombro.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Francia confirma que ya no recibe gas ruso por gasoducto.*

La empresa que gestiona la red de transporte de gas en Francia, GRTgaz, ha anunciado este viernes que el país ya no recibe desde el miércoles gas ruso por gasoducto, debido al fin del suministro llegado desde Alemania, aunque ha descartado que pueda haber incidencias y ha informado de un repunte de la energía llegada desde España.

GRTgaz ha explicado que en los primeros cinco meses del año el flujo de gas desde Alemania había caído más de un 60 por ciento en términos interanuales. A principios de año, ya rondaba los 60 gigavatios hora, apenas un 10 por ciento de la capacidad que se le presupone a esas instalaciones.

Sin embargo, Francia no prevé ningún tipo de afectación, en gran medida por el aumento en las entradas de gas natural licuado --han subido un 66 por ciento--, la puesta en marcha de nuevos proyectos. La firma gala estima que las reservas de gas están cubiertas en un 56 por ciento y que, de cara al verano, se prevé un menos consumo.

Otro de los frentes en los que confía Francia está en los Pirineos, donde el punto de interconexión en sentido norte, desde España, ha aumentado hasta superar los 100 gigavatios hora desde el 1 de marzo, con picos de 220 gigavatios hora en algunos días de mayo, según el comunicado de GRTgaz.

La empresa se mantiene en "alerta" de cara a la segunda mitad del año my prevé que, en un invierno "normal", el equilibrio entre oferta y demanda de gas esté garantizado incluso con una interrupción total del suministor procedente de Rusia. No obstante, "en caso de frío intenso o tardía", no descarta tener que activar algún tipo de medida para reducir el consumo o activar las cláusulas que le permiten cerrar el grifo a determinados clientes.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...617110726.html


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ictus



Los ultraortodoxos cristianos rusos estan limpiando vuestra mierda, putos bolcheviques vendepatrias.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

El jefe de la región de Dnepropetrovsk dijo que tres misiles más alcanzaron el depósito de petróleo cerca de Novomoskovsk. Un gran incendio se desató en el sitio.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La oferta literaria en fabla ukrogañana debe alcanzar para mucho... se podrán doctorar niños de 9 años.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*El Pentágono publicó una lista completa de armas proporcionadas a Ucrania.*

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. informó sobre la asignación de armas y equipos militares a Ucrania, así como municiones y otros equipos como parte de la asistencia de defensa, cuyo costo total es de $ 6,3 mil millones.

Más de 1400 Stinger anti sistemas de aeronaves

Más de 6.500 sistemas antiblindaje Javelin

Más de 20.000 otros anti sistemas de blindaje

Más de 700 sistemas aéreos no tripulados tácticos Switchblade

126 obuses de 155 mm y 260 000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm

108 vehículos tácticos para remolcar obuses de 155 mm

19 Vehículos Tácticos para recuperación de equipos

Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad y municiones; 20 helicópteros Mi-17

Cientos de Vehículos Blindados de Ruedas Multipropósito de Alta Movilidad

200 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113

Más de 7.000 armas pequeñas

Más de 50.000.000 cartuchos de munición para armas pequeñas

75,000 conjuntos de chalecos antibalas y cascos

121 sistemas aéreos no tripulados tácticos Phoenix Ghost

Sistemas de cohetes guiados por láser

Sistemas Aéreos No Tripulados Puma

Buques de defensa costera no tripulados

22 radares de contra-artillería

Cuatro radares de contramortero

Cuatro radares de vigilancia aérea

Defensa costera con dos arpones sistemas

M18A1 Claymore anti personal de municiones

Explosivos C-4 y equipos de demolición para despeje de obstáculos

Seguridad táctica sistemas de comunicaciones

Miles de dispositivos de visión nocturna, sistemas de imágenes térmicas, óptica y telémetros láser

Satélite comercial servicios de imágenes

Eliminación de artefactos explosivos equipo de protección

Química, Biológica, Radiológica, Nuclear equipo de protección

Suministros médicos para incluir botiquines de primeros auxilios

Equipos electrónicos de interferencia

Equipos de campo y repuestos

Financiamiento para capacitación, mantenimiento y sostenimiento.

Estados Unidos también continúa trabajando con sus aliados y socios para identificar y proporcionar a Ucrania capacidades adicionales para defenderse

https://www.defense.gov/News/Release...ce-to-ukraine/


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los SS Balticos buscando otra Bagratión:



De hecho había leído por ahí que detuvieron un convoy que hace la ruta Moscú-
Minsk- Vilnius y Kaliningrado, echando pa'tras productos rusos.

Andan debatiendo los "expertos" que EEUU le abriría otro frente a Rusia, pensando
en Transnitria, Siria, Argelia...Y ahora aparece Lituania en el lote. ¿Alguna quiniela?


----------



## crocodile (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En Kyiv, no excluyen el reemplazo de Zelensky con Zaluzhny En la capital se debate activamente sobre un posible golpe de Estado militar y un cambio de poder.



Y quien es ese ? Otro títere otanico ?


----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En Kyiv, no excluyen el reemplazo de Zelensky con Zaluzhny En la capital se debate activamente sobre un posible golpe de Estado militar y un cambio de poder.



Y quien se haya comprado el libro ¿ puede devolverlo?


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los de Pegasus no dan abasto a vender licencias.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


>



Otro sucnor. Assad es un payaso. Miren lo que quedó de Siria, el bosque no el arbolito.


----------



## porconsiguiente (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



5 de julio de 2022, es un mensaje del futuro.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Fíjate como son:

- Salen Putin y Lavrov día tras día diciendo que las sanciones no les van a afectar nada y que van a salir más fuertes.

- Luego sale el mayor banco de Rusia diciendo que la economía de Rusia no se va a recuperar en 10 años (y habrán dado los datos más optimistas).

Cuando estás cosas pasan, al bot ruso medio y putiniano le tiene que implosionar el cerebro por la contradicción.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> 5 de julio de 2022, es un mensaje del futuro.



Espera que no aparezca Nicholas Cage.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

*
"...La OTAN y la UE pueden prolongar la guerra, causar más sufrimiento y destruir muchas economías, 
incluida la suya. Pero no pueden afectar en nada al resultado, y la naturaleza de sus respuestas, 
por debajo de la postura superficial, demuestra que lo saben.."*

Las bisagras de la historia crujen.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> 5 de julio de 2022, es un mensaje del futuro.



Es que hoy el chinito no está muy centrao....


----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para quien tenga tiempo, media hora de Patrick Lancaster y los bombardeo de hoy.





Brutal lo que se llega a exponer, un día de estos se le va a acabar la buena suerte.


----------



## hikso (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Sería el 5 de junio


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y quien es ese ? Otro títere otanico ?



El Pinochet ucraniano 









Valerii Zaluzhnyi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

*Shmyhal: Ucrania revelará el plan de reconstrucción en julio.*

Como parte del “Plan de Reconstrucción de Ucrania-24 Unidos”, cada país socio estaría a cargo de una región o industria en particular, dijo el primer ministro Denys Shmyhal. *Dinamarca ya acordó hacerse cargo de la restauración de Mykolaiv, los países bálticos del óblast de Zhytomyr y Portugal de reconstruir las escuelas ucranianas.*

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

Y cuando la UE doble la rodilla- que lo hará- y suplique que NS-II empiece a bombear,
será el símbolo de esa autoderrota que harán trepicar las campanas en todo el mundo.

Y Rusia no hizo nada, salvo dejar que Occidente se diera cabezazos contra su propio muro.


----------



## quinciri (18 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"...La OTAN y la UE pueden prolongar la guerra, causar más sufrimiento y destruir muchas economías,
> incluida la suya. Pero no pueden afectar en nada al resultado, y la naturaleza de sus respuestas,
> por debajo de la postura superficial, demuestra que lo saben.."*
> 
> Las bisagras de la historia crujen.



Va a ser mas bien chirrian ...
Y crujidos vamos a quedar muchos.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Alguien que le avise a Chupov que las cosas no están bien.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Bolchevique de mierda MIRA QUIENES SON TUS PUTOS AMOS,


*Cuando los rusos descubrieron, incrédulos, los orígenes judíos de Lenin*


Enlace Judío – En el año 2011, archivos de la KGB clasificados acerca de los orígenes étnicos del primer líder soviético fueron expuestos por primera vez, de acuerdo con un reporte de entonces.

Una gran exposición dedicada a *Vladimir Ilich Ulianov* (nombre verdadero de Lenin) en el *Museo Estatal de Historia de Rusia*, reveló que su abuelo materno nació como judío. En un país donde el antisemitismo de Estado gobernó durante varias décadas, la información no es sólo anecdótica. A partir de la década de 1930, el régimen soviético llevó a cabo, bajo la dirección de Stalin, una política violenta de discriminación contra sus ciudadanos de *origen judío*.

Nacido en 1870, *Lenin* se definió simplemente como “ruso”, desde un punto de vista étnico. Su biografía oficial sólo menciona sus orígenes rusos, alemanes y suecos. Sin embargo, una pieza central de la exposición son documentos que lo distancian del mito.

Una carta escrita a *Stalin* en 1932 (seis años después de la muerte de Lenin) por su hermana mayor, *Anna Ulianova*, revela que su abuelo materno provenía de una familia judía pobre y fue, de acuerdo con su certificado de bautismo, el hijo de *Moses Blank*, nacido en *Zhitomir*, *Ucrania*.

*Anna Ulianova* hace hincapié en que su hermano “siempre tuvo una alta opinión de los judíos”, desaprobó “el reciente aumento del antisemitismo, en particular entre los comunistas” e insta a Stalin que de a conocer los orígenes judíos de *Lenin*. “Sería un error ocultar este hecho a las masas”, concluye la carta.

*Stalin* respondió ordenando a *Anna Ulianova* guardar silencio. Unos años más tarde, exterminó a todos los judíos entre los líderes de la revolución. Cuando la muerte lo sorprendió, en 1953, estaba preparando la deportación de toda la población judía de la *URSS* hacia lo más profundo de *Siberia*.

En prácticamente todas las ciudades de la provincia, la arteria central se llama “la calle *Lenin*“, misma que cubierta de lujosas tiendas y sucursales bancarias, ostenta los signos más bulliciosos de la sociedad capitalista. En medio de todos las plazas centrales de la nación (incluyendo Bielorrusia y Ucrania), la estatua del líder se enfrenta a la agitación de los compradores.

La paradoja de *Lenin* no se detiene allí: es venerado por el sector más radical de los comunistas de *Rusia*, que sienten nostalgia por un régimen soviético permeado, no por internacionalismo, sino por un profundo antisemitismo de origen estalinista.









Cuando los rusos descubrieron, incrédulos, los orígenes judíos de Lenin


Archivos desclasificados por la KGB revelaron que el abuelo materno judío de Lenin, líder socialista ruso, nació como judío.




www.enlacejudio.com


----------



## raptors (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El grupo de reconocimiento del sexto transporte blindado de personal, mientras examinaba una plantación forestal no lejos de sus posiciones, se topó con una compañía secretamente avanzada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Habiéndose encontrado cara a cara con un enemigo superior, el comandante del grupo no perdió la cabeza y fingió ser el ejército ucraniano utilizando el conocimiento del idioma ucraniano, así como el hecho de que se capturaron algunos elementos del equipo. Como resultado, pude charlar con los soldados enemigos.
> 
> El enemigo no mostró vigilancia y el grupo pudo retirarse a una plantación forestal cercana y luego regresar a la suya.
> Más tarde, en la plantación forestal donde se escondían las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se infligieron ataques de artillería, después de lo cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían muchos 200x y 300x. El ataque nunca se produjo.




*Desde mi perspectiva...* se supone que si es una avanzadilla rusa, su falla es que va muy descubierta... Y cuando se encuentra con la otra avanzadilla e intercambian impresiones... _desde el principio se dieron cuenta quien era cada quien...!!_ pero los dos grupos fingieron no darse cuenta...

Tomar en cuenta que *no sabemos cuán aún se siente pueblos hermanos....* o tal vez con las armas en mano sabían que sus posibilidades de sobrevivir eran mínimas...

*Lo bueno es que por azares* de las circunstancias se dio esta pausa y cada quien regresó a sus bases... siempre habrá otro dia para pelear...


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, reconoce que la gente está harta de que los "metan" en una guerra en la que no pintan nada y que ellos tengan que pagar los gastos de Zelensky, la luz más cara, el petróleo más caro, la comida más cara etc etc Y pese a que sabe que la gente no comulga con lo que están haciendo, dice que continuarán apoyando a Ucrania en contra de lo que quieren sus ciudadanos y que le da igual que sus ciudadanos sufran porque a el le sobra el dinero para seguir montando sus fiestas en Downing Street, pagar su caviar, sus borracheras y todo aquello que necesite, pero que es bueno que los políticos vivan bien mientras que los que les pagan el sueldo sufren por sus decisiones.
> 
> 
> *BORIS JOHNSON AVISA DE LA "FATIGA DE GUERRA" EN UCRANIA. *El primer ministro de Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, ha asegurado a Ucrania que su gobierno estará de su parte "a largo plazo" frente a la "fatiga de guerra" que está comenzando a aparecer en torno al conflicto en el país, según ha hecho saber durante una nueva visita a Kiev tras la recomendación de la UE, con condiciones, a favor de la adhesión ucraniana al bloque europeo. "Nos preocupa que está comenzando a asentarse un poco de cansancio en torno a Ucrania, pero tenemos que entender que esta gente está sufriendo terriblemente en el este de su país", ha manifestado
> ...



En parte Boris es sincero: mantendrán su 'apoyo' hasta que hayan enmerdado lo suficiente a Europa... y bueno, ya sabemos que Inglaterra nunca ha sido parte de ella. Solo una suerte de quiste maligno que se le ha adherido y así parasitarla, mermarla y destruirla.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Traductor google:
Residentes de Kherson, la ciudad pronto será liberada de los racistas. Le pedimos que esté en los refugios de las Fuerzas Armadas que destruirá a los soldados rusos, los hará pedazos para Bucha, Gostomel, Mariupol y otras ciudades.


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2022)

Están pasando cosas.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## ferrys (18 Jun 2022)

Primer ministro de Luxemburgo con una ciudadana.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Hilary Clinton:

*"El único camino realista de Putin hacia la victoria en Ucrania sería la reelección de Trump en 2024". “Si Trump hubiera ganado en 2020, se habría retirado de la OTAN, no tengo ninguna duda al respecto”.*

si y no.

Por algún motivo el hujoPutin no inició ninguna aventura durante el mandato de Trump.

y a Trump lo que le jodia de la otan era lo que estamos viendo hoy en día, Alemania haciendo rica a Rusia mientras ni dios gastaba en defensa.


----------



## la mano negra (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y quien es ese ? Otro títere otanico ?



Peleas intestinas entre los orcos. Esa es buena noticia para la causa del bien en el mundo.


----------



## la mano negra (18 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Primer ministro de Luxemburgo con una ciudadana.



Que fotografía más repugnante. El grado de corrupción de Occidente es cada día mayor. Sodoma y Gomorra eran lugares puros en comparación con este estercolero.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Más problemas para el hijoPutin.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Estarán encantados los puntos turísticos. 2.000 millones decían que era aproximadamente hace unos meses y que se gastaban 175e cada Ruso diariamente.
> 
> *España perderá en esta campaña turística casi un millón de turistas de Rusia tras las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania*
> *España *dejará de recibir en esta campaña turística de verano (mayo-octubre) más de 935.000 viajeros de *Rusia* a causa de las sanciones derivadas de la *guerra en Ucrania*, lo que supone también perder más de 1 de cada 100 turistas de un año prepandémico y más de 83 millones de euros en ingresos.



El problema no es tanto el número, como los gastos medios del turista ruso.
Por cada turista ruso, tienes a 10 británicos.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Kiev: Podemos reanudar las conversaciones con Rusia tras un contraataque
> 
> Medvedev: es posible, la cuestión es si habrá algo que hablar y con quién.*
> 
> ...



Medvedev es un poco bocachanclas. Es más que obvio que está haciendo campaña aprovechando la coyuntura de la guerra. Pone en su boca las sensaciones y deseos de la gran mayoría de rusos, simples (y me perdonen) como cualesquiera masas de este mundo.

Esa no es la forma de hablar de un estadista. Mantener, y peor, reforzar el antagonismo artificial entre ucranianos y rusos, solo sirve a los intereses de aquellos que han propiciado esta crisis. Pero sí, queda fetén delante de una mayoría cabreada y al tiempo entusiasmada de ver que Rusia recupera un papel protagonista en el mundo.

La realidad es que la gente está muriendo y sufriendo. Y la mayoría de personas que mueren en uno y otro bando, son solo eso, personas. Seguro que en su vida normal, fuera de esta locura, la mayoría son gente bastante decente. Ingenuos, pero no malvados.


----------



## hartman (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Alguien que le avise a Chupov que las cosas no están bien.



dberias estar descansando no es sabbat?


----------



## mapachën (18 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Medvedev es un poco bocachanclas. Es más que obvio que está haciendo campaña aprovechando la coyuntura de la guerra. Pone en su boca las sensaciones y deseos de la gran mayoría de rusos, simples (y me perdonen) como cualesquiera masas de este mundo.
> 
> Esa no es la forma de hablar de un estadista. Mantener, y peor, reforzar el antagonismo artificial entre ucranianos y rusos, solo sirve a los intereses de aquellos que han propiciado esta crisis. Pero sí, queda fetén delante de una mayoría cabreada y al tiempo entusiasmada de ver que Rusia recupera un papel protagonista en el mundo.
> 
> La realidad es que la gente está muriendo y sufriendo. Y la mayoría de personas que mueren en uno y otro bando, son solo eso, personas. Seguro que en su vida normal, fuera de esta locura, la mayoría son gente bastante decente. Ingenuos, pero no malvados.



Me gustaría saber qué haría ese bocachanclas si USA trazase una línea y dijese que aplica el tratado de Budapest, y bicho que cruce, bicho que se calza…

Cagarse en los pantalones, ya lo sabemos… igual que nuestros caballeros, fuertes con el débil, débil con el fuerte.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dedalo00 (18 Jun 2022)

Quién necesita a quién?

Basuras con pen... que apoyan la dictadura feminazi posmoderna occidental versus países con energía real que están artículando el nuevo mundo, hagan sus apuestas.


La venganza se cocina a fuego lento...


----------



## vettonio (18 Jun 2022)

La UE y la guerra de Ucrania. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## crocodile (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El Pinochet ucraniano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pufff , peor que el payaso


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

IMPORTANTE


Книга катів  українського народу

Ucrania ha creado un sitio web "El libro de los verdugos del pueblo ucraniano" .
Este sitio web contiene información detallada y verificada sobre los criminales de guerra rusos.

La página web está disponible en 3 idiomas.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Creerse que han puesto a ese pobre diablo al frente de EEUU, es muy ingenuo. Lo han puesto para añadir la imagen de debilidad que desean mantener ahora. Debilidad y corrupción. Están preparando el escenario para la nueva guerra civil americana. Lo dije hace años y no me desdigo. Lo veremos. Entonces Europa se quedará sola ante el avispero que han montado. Esa es la estrategia. También es muy ingenuo creer que los anglosajones no son capaces de recrear maniobras complicadas. Si han estado tanto tiempo manteniéndose como hegemón, no es por casualidad. Son muy sibilinos.

Biden y Trump son actores al servicio del mismo poder. Cuando se produzca el órdago que espero, entonces comprenderéis. Aunque seguro que unos pocos seguirán manteniendo explicaciones absurdas, como de costumbre.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Donetsk, Makiivka y Yasynuvata llevan casi ocho horas bajo ataques masivos de misiles y artillería por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.
> 
> La capital de la RPD, Makiivka y Yasynuvata están siendo atacadas con las armas más pesadas, incluyendo el calibre 155 mm de la OTAN. Las casas y las infraestructuras civiles están ardiendo en la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Yo que ellos dejaría cámaras abiertas y avisaría al mundo en en cada ataque para que se vea en vivo. Hoy es perfectamente posible.


----------



## piru (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Primer ministro de Luxemburgo con una ciudadana.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> offtopic...como para decir que marrocco esta para ir a la guerra si ya les dieron pal pelo los saharauis meses atras...y encima con problemas internos



Y el panoli de su rey, no es capaz de entender que esos problemas son orquestados por los mismos que le hacen creer que ahora tienen su apoyo. La realidad es que destruirán la monarquía marroquí y llevarán el reino moro al caos. Otro avispero más que se sumará al resto para configurar una suerte de masa yihadista conformada por todas las naciones que han desestabilizado y seguirán desestabilizando. Supongo que Argelia... supongo no, es obvio que la llevarán hasta el mismo caos que al resto.

Apuntadlo si queréis. En el plazo de 5 a 10 años como máximo, un enjambre similar al que invadió Europa por España en siglos pretéritos, estará preparado y dispuesto a regar de sangre propia y ajena toda la Tierra.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## mirkoxx (18 Jun 2022)

*Nota del corresponsal de guerra Yuri Kotenok.





*

"Los ciudadanos finlandeses fueron atraídos a Rusia por el "turismo del combustible". En Finlandia, la gasolina es más cara que en Rusia, y los finlandeses adquirieron la costumbre de llenar los depósitos y bidones de gasolina en las gasolineras rusas.

La tienda está cerrada. T.Lähderinne, de las aduanas finlandesas, anunció que la gasolina rusa no puede cruzar la frontera a menos que se llene un estanque: "Como resultado de las sanciones impuestas por la UE a Rusia el 4 de junio de 2022, se prohíbe la compra, importación o transferencia directa o indirecta de productos petrolíferos desde o hacia Rusia. El combustible procedente de Rusia sólo puede importarse en el depósito normal de un coche".

*¡Alégrense, finlandeses! Elegisteis al presidente Niiniste y a la primer ministro Marin de la "buena" familia lesbiana, que os mostrarán no sólo a la madre de Kuzma, sino a la propia anciana Louhi en carne y hueso. El "Kalevala" ha terminado y ha comenzado la prosa de la vida sin el molino mágico Sampo de Rusia.*

Se acerca el invierno. Los presidentes Mannerheim, Paasikivi y Kekkonen se revolcarán en sus ataúdes. La Finlandia que construyeron, alimentaron y elevaron a las alturas económicas ha desaparecido".





Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com





*Para entender lo destacado:*
El _*Kalevala*_ es una epopeya finlandesa La leyenda, el mito y la evocación poética se enlazan perfectamente en el _Kalevala_, erigiendo un mundo habitado por héroes de carne y hueso, que oscilan entre lo humano, lo divino y lo esperpéntico. Por eso los actos de los personajes del _Kalevala_ están plagados de extravagancias y deslices humanos.








Kalevala - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El *Sampo*, en la mitología finlandesa, era una especie de molino mágico maravilloso que producía grano, sal y oro.








Sampo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*La nueva Finlandia (la de los mitos ha desaparecido). *


----------



## little hammer (18 Jun 2022)

Ha caído ya Odesa?

Hay una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev?

El Dombas es 100% ruso?

Putin ha muerto?

Paso de leer las noticias teniendo a mis gürgujos


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jun 2022)

Acaban de poner en la tv la caida de Biden con la bici, el hombre está muy senil, no se que hace en bicicleta solo para intentar convencer a la gente de lo contrario. Y pensar que ese hombre que no sabe lo que hace y que un día se cae de la bici y otro da una rueda de prensa y se pone a hablar con una persona imaginaria que se piensa que está a su lado, es quien pone sanciones a España, se pone del lado de Marruecos, nos mete en guerras donde no pintamos nada.....Ya incluso en EEUU están pensando en que sería una buena idea limitar su mandato a uno solo....porque un segundo mandato tal y como está.....

Que poco les importa perderlas si las pagan otros.....

*Kyiv pide más armas y reconoce que ha perdido la mitad de los equipos militares*

El general Volodímir Karpenko, director de los suministros que llegan a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ha admitido este sábado que han perdido la mitad del equipamiento militar desde el comienzo de la guerra con Rusia.

"Hemos perdido en torno al 50% de los equipos militares", ha reconocido el general ucrnaiano, quien ha hecho un llamamiento a los países occidentales para que envíen más armas y equipo.

De hecho, Karpenko ha hablado de una derrota "segura" en el este y el sur de Ucrania si no llegan pronto más armas pesadas y material proveniente de Occidente.

El general ha hablado de pérdidas de "unos 1.300 vehículos militares, 400 tanques y 700 piezas de artillería", además de la mitad de los equipos en los ataques rusos


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Están pasando cosas.



Sí, que cada día que pasa las tropas ucranianas están más desmoralizadas. Y han perdido la mitad de su equipamiento (según ellos).


----------



## crocodile (18 Jun 2022)

Los medios estadounidenses, después de varios meses de desinformación, están preparando intensamente al público para el colapso militar de Ucrania - American Conservative.

Después de meses de desinformación sobre las causas y el curso de los combates en Ucrania, los medios estadounidenses comenzaron a preparar a la opinión pública de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Occidente en general para la derrota de Ucrania, escribe el coronel Douglas McGregor en un artículo de opinión. para la revista "American Conservative". En el artículo "Cuando la mentira se disipa", el experto señala que, a pesar de los esfuerzos de los medios occidentales por exagerar el poder defensivo de Ucrania, los observadores atentos vieron las mismas imágenes de los equipos rusos noqueados, así como intentos de hacer pasar unos enfrentamientos locales por maniobras operativas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

A pesar de la distorsión de los hechos y la exageración de las pérdidas del ejército ruso en los medios occidentales, la situación en el campo de batalla no ha cambiado con el tiempo. Una vez que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tomaron posiciones defensivas en áreas urbanas, la posición de Kiev se volvió desesperada: en las condiciones de la guerra moderna de armas de precisión de largo alcance, las tácticas de mantener posiciones son desastrosas para las fuerzas terrestres, escribe McGregor. Como resultado, las tropas rusas se han centrado en destruir el ejército ucraniano, que continúa luchando solo por la infusión ocasional de las armas estadounidenses y de la OTAN. Sin embargo, las tropas ucranianas están drenadas de sangre, carecen de reemplazos entrenados y ninguna asistencia militar de los Estados Unidos o la OTAN ayudará a cambiar el rumbo. La guerra con Moscú está perdida para Kiev, concluye McGregor.

Según el experto, el tema de las concesiones territoriales ya no es relevante: Rusia ya controla las regiones de Donbass, Jersón y Zaporozhye, y también es probable que asegure las ciudades históricamente rusas de Jarkov y Odessa con las regiones adyacentes. Ahora la pregunta es cómo detener los combates, que durarán todo el verano.

Si el gobierno de Zelensky continúa adhiriéndose al escenario de Biden del conflicto eterno con Rusia, entonces esto será un suicidio nacional: Kiev expondrá el centro de Ucrania a ataques de artillería y cohetes. Para evitar tal escenario, los políticos europeos pueden abandonar el plan de guerra eterna en Ucrania.

El segundo factor tiene que ver con el propio Washington. Habiendo invertido más de $60 mil millones en el estado ucraniano que se desmorona, Washington debe preguntarse: ¿qué pasará con millones de ucranianos y de dónde vendrán los fondos para reconstruir el país devastado en medio de la catástrofe económica mundial que se desarrolla? Además, Washington, responsable de la extravagancia que ha socavado la economía estadounidense, acumula el efecto de una serie de fracasos estratégicos en Afganistán, Irak, Libia y Siria.

Debido a que la inflación ya ha aumentado el gasto del hogar estadounidense promedio en $ 460 por mes, escribe McGregor, el colapso de Ucrania no causará preocupación al electorado estadounidense. Todo este asunto “podría hundirse tranquilamente bajo el agua, como el Titanic”, ya que históricamente los estadounidenses han sido indiferentes a los asuntos de política exterior en comparación con los asuntos internos. Por lo tanto, es poco probable que la derrota de Ucrania tenga consecuencias políticas graves para los políticos estadounidenses.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Julc (18 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído ya Odesa?
> 
> Hay una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev?
> 
> ...



Hay una defensa elástica o algo así.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

....


ZHU DE dijo:


> Ictus



Poco o nada se de medicina, pero eso es falta de coordinación locomotriz, esa falta de coordinación puede ser debida a muchas causas, entre ellas simplemente la senilidad, si es por esa causa también se ha de notar en sus procesos cognitivos, deben ir al ralentí como más de una vez ha demostrado.
Lo peligroso es que en cualquier situación estresante se vuelve inoperativo y si le urges puede tomar la decisión más disparatada, espero que el maletín este bien lejos de él y sus decisiones.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (18 Jun 2022)

__





¿Estamos viviendo HOY el fin del Nuevo Orden Mundial? Con la captura del Donbass, la UE y EEUU se desintegrarán en los próximos meses


Sin el Este industrial de Ucrania, Occidente no podrá seguir funcionando como concepto propiamente dicho a nivel económico. Este duro golpe, ha dejado muy mermado al ejército de la OTAN, que ya se encontraba totalmente exhausto desde hace años, pero esto ha sido el golpe que ha colmado el vaso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Epicii (18 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los medios estadounidenses, después de varios meses de desinformación, están preparando intensamente al público para el colapso militar de Ucrania - American Conservative.
> 
> Después de meses de desinformación sobre las causas y el curso de los combates en Ucrania, los medios estadounidenses comenzaron a preparar a la opinión pública de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Occidente en general para la derrota de Ucrania, escribe el coronel Douglas McGregor en un artículo de opinión. para la revista "American Conservative". En el artículo "Cuando la mentira se disipa", el experto señala que, a pesar de los esfuerzos de los medios occidentales por exagerar el poder defensivo de Ucrania, los observadores atentos vieron las mismas imágenes de los equipos rusos noqueados, así como intentos de hacer pasar unos enfrentamientos locales por maniobras operativas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Tal vez yo no sea lo suficientemente proruso, pero no veo que Ucrania este cerca de un colapso militar...
A casi 4 mese Rusia ni siquiera tomo el donbas...La toma de Severodonetks ha sido anunciada multiples veces, y sin embargo no termina de ocurrir..
NO veo un colapso en el frente ucro.


----------



## alnitak (18 Jun 2022)

lo mas divertido es ver como rusia moviendo cuatro tanques se ha cargado toda la economia mundial y ha demostrado que la nato no existe .. sino que es propaganda

by the way bitcoin a 17000


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lituania es un caniche cogidito en brazos de su amo ladarando a un doberman por la calle .. En cuanto el amo suelte al caniche todos sabemos lo que pasará ... Lo lituanos estan sumando puntos y puntos para que les toque.




El ataque económico, y éste lo es, siempre se devuelve. Parece que se les olvidó aquel ladrido canichero
contra China y que les costó perder la terminal de contenedores 8% de su PIB). Pronto desaparecerán
movimientos por carretera y ferrocarril para Lituania, dejándola aislada de la OTAN en el extremo del Báltico.

De la estupidez nunca se vuelve, sobre todo por ignorancia.


----------



## chafamandurrias (18 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y el panoli de su rey, no es capaz de entender que esos problemas son orquestados por los mismos que le hacen creer que ahora tienen su apoyo. La realidad es que destruirán la monarquía marroquí y llevarán el reino moro al caos. Otro avispero más que se sumará al resto para configurar una suerte de masa yihadista conformada por todas las naciones que han desestabilizado y seguirán desestabilizando. Supongo que Argelia... supongo no, es obvio qute b e la llevarán hasta el mismo caos que al resto.
> 
> Apuntadlo si queréis. En el plazo de 5 a 10 años como máximo, un enjambre similar al que invadió Europa por España en siglos pretéritos, estará preparado y dispuesto a regar de sangre propia y ajena toda la Tierra.



A mi me casarán, a la fuerza, con una viuda musulmana con dos hijos, en bastante buen estado de conservación, que me hará chuparle los pies antes de dejarme fornicar como dios manda. Lo he soñado esta noche pasada en un sueño premonitorio.


----------



## llabiegu (18 Jun 2022)

Mejor una morube madre y esposa que no una Charo emponderada caza betaproveedor


----------



## maldito (18 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído ya Odesa?
> 
> Hay una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev?
> 
> ...



La noticia es que la guerra va a seguir hasta que quiera quién tú sabes mientras nos vamos económicamente a la mierda.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jun 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> A mi me casarán, a la fuerza, con una viuda musulmana con dos hijos, en bastante buen estado de conservación, que me hará chuparle los pies antes de dejarme fornicar como dios manda. Lo he soñado esta noche pasada en un sueño premonitorio.





llabiegu dijo:


> Mejor una morube madre y esposa que no una Charo emponderada caza betaproveedor



Estais enfermos....


----------



## la mano negra (18 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1094781



Ahora mismo está al borde de perder los 18.000. Cae como un trozo de plomo en el océano. El rublo no se comporta de la misma manera .


----------



## Artedi (18 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Gracias Antonio.
> 
> _Big ammunition depot that UA left behind and was discovered by RU forces, turns out the munitions where provided by Spain._



Me permito ponerlo en duda (que el suministro sea español). Los españoles no tenemos "familia", tenemos "apellidos". Familia es apellido en ruso e imagino que también en ucraniano. Y el nombre de la empaquetadora no es español, sino ruso o ucraniano. Parece un formulario genérico hecho en un país rusófono. La parte en francés también tiene faltas de ortografía.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Cita del enlace:

_"Pero todo indica que nada de esto es una iniciativa italiana sino parte de un ‎programa de la OTAN aplicado en todos los países miembros de ese bloque bélico.
Eso explica ‎por qué el Consejo de Defensa de Polonia acaba de solicitar al proveedor de internet Orange que censure nuestro sitio web, Red Voltaire. ‎_

Esto en la Europa de las libertades... Pero, ¿qué moto nos están vendiendo?
Miren, soy muy torpe, pero no veo la diferencia entre la censura que teníamos en tiempos de Franco y la de ahora.
A mí que me lo expliquen, despacio y clarito, que soy vieja y lenta
Expliquen, por favor


----------



## NPI (18 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cómo se está poniendo el hilo a base de insultos



Están muy nerviosos y desesperados.


----------



## Artedi (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La pregunta es... ¿Qué es mejor para Ucrania, estar en la UE o seguir en el área de influencia rusa? dejando a un lado que la entrada de Ucrania en la UE es algo poco o nada realista, claro. Una de las principales razones por las que Yanukovich rechazó el acuerdo con la UE va por ese camino, y otra de las razones del levantamiento en el Donbass también va por ahí.



Mira, la respuesta a eso es casi por reducción al absurdo. Ucrania queda rota en dos partes, que son las que sistemáticamente se han ido viendo en los mapas de votaciones y en los mapas de uso del ruso como lengua usual.

La parte del centro-oeste, ucranohablante, odiaba, odia y odiará, a Rusia. Es irreversible. Se trata de gente con mucho orgullo y no hay vuelta atrás. Esa gente ya no va a poder hacer tratos con Rusia, no diré que nunca (porque "nunca" es un montón de tiempo), pero desde luego no en un horizonte cercano. Basculará a la UE, más pronto o más tarde. El resto, depende. Seguramente también se partirá, una parte irá a Rusia sin gran oposición ciudadana (incluso alegría en bastantes casos), y la otra parte se unirá pese a ser rusófona a la Ucrania central. Con el tiempo, perderán la cultura rusa, y a nadie le importará demasiado, porque todos tendrán ocupaciones infinitamente más urgentes a resolver en el día a día.

Tal como lo veo yo.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Resulta obvio, al menos para mi, que los títeres que Washington-Londres han posicionado para controlar a las naciones europeas, buscan la forma (suicídamente) de provocar a Rusia para que dé el paso trágico que ni quiere ni debe dar.

Esto es muy grave. Aislar Kaliningrado de Rusia es un 'directo al hígado' de Putin ¿cómo resolverá esta situación? si se deja llevar, ya lo está haciendo pese al temporal triunfo de su 'Operación Especial', caerá junto con la nación que quiere defender, en 'el caldero de la ira y el caos' anglosajón. Ellos son especialistas en plantar cizaña en campos ajenos.

Supongo que él mismo se dará cuenta de la trampa. Ese no es el problema. Lo es su opinión pública. Esa mayoría de la que hablaba antes, envalentonada por los éxitos temporales, que buscará de forma suicida la acción directa y punitiva... y también los aspirantes al control de Rusia, como Medvedev, que muy probablemente y cegados por su ambición, explotarán los deseos de la plebe y forzarán al auténtico líder a cometer un error trágico.

De verdad, no creáis que Rusia está ganando esta guerra. Puede vencer fácilmente este escenario ucraniano. Otra cosa es que pueda vencer sus consecuencias. Y digo esto con dolor.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cita del enlace:
> 
> _"Pero todo indica que nada de esto es una iniciativa italiana sino parte de un ‎programa de la OTAN aplicado en todos los países miembros de ese bloque bélico.
> Eso explica ‎por qué el Consejo de Defensa de Polonia acaba de solicitar al proveedor de internet Orange que censure nuestro sitio web, Red Voltaire. ‎_
> ...



Pues es bastante simple. La de Franco limitaba las acciones de los HDLGP que ahora nos llevan al desastre... y las de los incautos que les seguían el juego con su mejor voluntad.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Que fotografía más repugnante. El grado de corrupción de Occidente es cada día mayor. Sodoma y Gomorra eran lugares puros en comparación con este estercolero.



Pues a mí me encanta el modelón. Quiero uno para mí 
Aunque para mi gusto le falta color
Además ver los hombres siempre vestidos de pingüino es sosísimo


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

L
La censura en Occidente es simplemente bestial. Porque además está, como bien dices, la autocensura. La dictadura de lo políticamente correcto, que hace que más de uno, sobre todo si tiene una cierta notoriedad pública, se lo piense dos veces ante de opinar sobre cualquier cosa. Para evitar las posibles represalias.


----------



## Guaguei (18 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En Kyiv, no excluyen el reemplazo de Zelensky con Zaluzhny En la capital se debate activamente sobre un posible golpe de Estado militar y un cambio de poder.



teatro? irse de rositas? vacaciones perpetuas?


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Que fotografía más repugnante. El grado de corrupción de Occidente es cada día mayor. Sodoma y Gomorra eran lugares puros en comparación con este estercolero.



Tranquilo ya esta en marcha la operacion especial,

*Comedia francesa sobre la homofobia rusa filmada en Ucrania*

"The Revenge of the Shiny Shrimps" sigue a un equipo de waterpolo totalmente queer que aterriza en la Rusia homofóbica. Pero las escenas tenían que rodarse en Ucrania, antes de la guerra.



Arriba, el equipo de waterpolo Shiny Shrimps de la vida real durante un partido en París.

El equipo ficticio de polo acuático LGBTQ retratado en la exitosa comedia francesa, "The Shiny Shrimps", se inspiró en un grupo real de personas que practican el deporte juntas.

Cuando DW los conoció en su entrenamiento del miércoles por la noche en el sur de París, todavía estaban calentando, todos con gorros de baño con cubiertas de plástico naranja brillante para los oídos.

"Tienes que cubrir a tu oponente y debes hacerlo con contacto corporal", dijo el entrenador Sebastien Beysson a los atletas antes de que comenzaran a jugar. "El contacto corporal no es un problema", respondió uno de los jugadores, y los demás se rieron.

Luego, un silbato dio inicio al juego.

La mitad del equipo trabajaba para meter el balón en la portería contraria el mayor número de veces posible, mientras que la otra mitad se sentaba en el banco de suplentes al margen.


Espíritu de equipo: los Shiny Shrimps de la vida real

La primera película inspirada en Shiny Shrimps salió en 2019; ahora su secuela, "The Shiny Shrimps Strike Back", se estrenó en Francia y pronto se proyectará en festivales internacionales.

Mientras se centra en el mundo del waterpolo LGBTQ, la nueva comedia también ilustra el choque cultural que separa a Rusia de Europa y Ucrania .

*Comentarios cinematográficos sobre la homofobia en Rusia*

En la película de 2019, a un nadador campeón olímpico se le ofrece la oportunidad de compensar una declaración homofóbica entrenando a un equipo gay de waterpolo.

En la nueva comedia, "el equipo de waterpolo viaja a Rusia y se encuentra con la homofobia en ese país", cuenta a DW el director Cedric Le Gallo, que jugó de defensa en el equipo de waterpolo ese miércoles en París.


En la película, el equipo de waterpolo es detenido por la policía en Rusia.

De camino a los Juegos Gay de Tokio, los jugadores tienen que pasar una noche en Moscú debido a un error de reserva. La policía arresta a algunos de ellos y los lleva a un campo de conversión gay .

*"Es importante mostrar que en algunos países del mundo no es fácil ser gay", dijo, incluso en Rusia , donde es "ilegal ser un hombre besando a tu novio en la calle, porque eso se considera propaganda LGBTQI+". ."

La ley hizo imposible que el equipo filmara en Rusia.*

*"Los ucranianos quieren ser parte de Europa" *

En Ucrania, la gente habla ruso, parte de la arquitectura recuerda a Rusia, así que ahí fue donde se filmó de enero a abril de 2021.

Le Gallo todavía no puede comprender que los tanques ahora están rodando por las calles donde estaba filmando y que la gente está muriendo en la guerra. "Toda la situación muestra más claramente cuán diferentes son Ucrania y Rusia", dijo. "Los ucranianos quieren ser parte de Europa, son más como nosotros y muy diferentes a los rusos".


El director Cedric Le Gallo, a la izquierda, es un camarón brillante

El entrenador Sebastien Beysson, quien fue extra en la película y parte del rodaje en Ucrania, está de acuerdo: "Se podía sentir que Ucrania estaba en un momento positivo hacia más libertades personales, no solo en términos de derechos LGBTQI+", dijo a DW. agregando que por el momento, nada de eso importa.

"Es terrible que haya una guerra en Ucrania. Los actores con los que estábamos filmando hace un momento ahora están ocupados defendiendo su país, huyendo o trasladando a su familia a un lugar seguro", dice Beysson.


El ucraniano Dmitriy Soloviov fue uno de los actores de la película.

*Los amigos se convirtieron en enemigos*
Dmitriy Soloviov es uno de los actores de la película; interpreta al líder de una pandilla que anda golpeando a los homosexuales. Meses después del rodaje, el ucraniano de 33 años es miembro de una milicia en la provincia central de Cherkasy.

"Hasta que comenzó la invasión rusa el 24 de febrero, los ucranianos teníamos muchos amigos y colegas rusos con los que nos llevábamos muy bien", dijo a DW a través de la aplicación de noticias Telegram, y agregó que eso ya no es posible: "Rusia ahora es solo un agresor y enemigo".

El actor Sasha Ivanov, que interpreta a un ruso que ingresa en un campo de conversión gay porque ya no quiere serlo, dice que la película es como una metáfora del estado ruso: "El campo simboliza a Rusia como el mal", dice el 20- años, que huyó a Francia pocos días antes de que comenzara la invasión rusa. El estado ruso ha estado encarcelando a personas durante mucho tiempo solo por ser quienes son, dice.

"'The Shiny Shrimps Strike Back' contrarresta eso con un mensaje casi terapéutico: amarte a ti mismo y aceptarte tal como eres", agrega Ivanov.

*Esperando tiempos mejores*

La guerra en su país trastorna profundamente a Ivanov, pero confía en que "Rusia nunca podrá dominar Ucrania".

“Después de cada guerra, cada crisis, viene un renacimiento, una edad de oro de la cultura”, argumenta, recordando la riqueza de eventos culturales, películas y conciertos posteriores a la Revolución de Maidan de 2014 . "Después de esta guerra, será lo mismo".

*La película también le da esperanza a Soloviov. "Esta es una película tan maravillosa sobre la vida y el amor libre. Espero que todos trabajemos juntos en la tercera parte pronto".*

------------------------------------------

En la tercera guerra mundial vas a trabajar,









French comedy on Russian homophobia filmed in Ukraine | DW | 20.05.2022


"The Revenge of the Shiny Shrimps" follows an all-queer water polo team that lands in homophobic Russia. But the scenes had to be shot in Ukraine, before the war.




www.dw.com


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Como residente en Rusia, no puedo hacer otra cosa que darte la razón. Aquí no existe la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto, por lo tanto la gente no se reprime como sí lo hace en la UE. Y tampoco tiene que disculparse por todo.


----------



## Atalaya (18 Jun 2022)

Los generales de salón de este foro están demasiado condicionados por un relato propio de las películas y series donde la victoria va siempre acompañada de la ocupación territorial, quizás porque en las guerras anglo-usanas para rapiñar recursos ese objetivo siempre lleva implícita la ocupación del territorio enemigo.

Se ve que no han dado un vistazo al final de la PMG en 1918 cuando los imperios centrales aceptaron su derrota sin una ocupación significativa de sus territorios por parte de los aliados. Incluso cuando se rindieron aun ocupaban amplios territorios enemigos de Francia, Bélgica y Luxemburgo

La victoria en una guerra no se consigue ocupando territorio, se consigue derrotando y anulando a las fuerzas enemigas de forma que no puedan resistir, mientras no lo hagas, no habrás ganado la guerra.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tal vez yo no sea lo suficientemente proruso, pero no veo que Ucrania este cerca de un colapso militar...
> A casi 4 mese Rusia ni siquiera tomo el donbas...La toma de Severodonetks ha sido anunciada multiples veces, y sin embargo no termina de ocurrir..
> NO veo un colapso en el frente ucro.



Tienes que verlo en perspectiva.

Ucrania es más extensa en superficie que España.

Ahora hay 3 grupos de fuerzas distribuidos por toda Ucrania, uno que defiende la entrada al Oeste, Kiev, Lviv, etc., otro que esta en Odessa y el más fogueado y activo que esta en el Donbass, por lo que me parece hace como la suma de los otros dos grupos.

Este frente es el principal, los rusos tienen la ventaja de que sus suministros y logística están mucho más cerca, ya sea por el sureste, Crimea y Mariupol o por el noroeste, Rusia y Lugansk y la desventaja es que las fuerzas ucranianas han tenido años para preparar líneas, querían asaltar Donetsk y Lugansk y el uso de población civil como escudo.

El frente de Donbass se esta convirtiendo en una trituradora de fuerzas y armas y mientras vayan surtiéndolo los rusos apenas avanzaran ya que el desgaste les favorece, casi toman las poblaciones a desgana pera las van tomando hasta que todas las líneas ucranianas vayan cayendo.

¿Qué pasara después? Nadie los sabe excepto los que han planificado el ataque pero creo que no se pararan en Dniéper, lo que no se es como redirigirán sus fuerzas y cuales serán sus nuevos blancos.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído ya Odesa?
> 
> Hay una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev?
> 
> ...




Pégate un par de martillazos en los cojones, luego te metes el martillo por el culo y después te contesto. Así se te pasará la sonrisa de gilipollas.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues es bastante simple. La de Franco limitaba las acciones de los HDLGP que ahora nos llevan al desastre... y las de los incautos que les seguían el juego con su mejor voluntad.



En ambos casos se limita al ciudadano la libertad de información.
La censura, del tipo que sea, es limitante para el ciudadano al no permitirle percibir todas las opiniones y la realidad completa.
Discúlpame, pero prefiero no tener censura de información de ningún tipo. 
No estoy por la labor de ceder ninguno de mis derechos y la libertad de información es uno de ellos y además importante.
Ahora va a resultar que según quién gobierne el gobernante tendrá derecho a censurar lo que le de la gana. Es absurdo.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Acaban de poner en la tv la caida de Biden con la bici, el hombre está muy senil, no se que hace en bicicleta solo para intentar convencer a la gente de lo contrario. Y pensar que ese hombre que no sabe lo que hace y que un día se cae de la bici y otro da una rueda de prensa y se pone a hablar con una persona imaginaria que se piensa que está a su lado, es quien pone sanciones a España, se pone del lado de Marruecos, nos mete en guerras donde no pintamos nada.....Ya incluso en EEUU están pensando en que sería una buena idea limitar su mandato a uno solo....porque un segundo mandato tal y como está.....
> 
> Que poco les importa perderlas si las pagan otros.....
> 
> ...



Bueno yo si te soy sincero fue el bobo de Trump el que monto todas estas mierda junto a la guarra de su hija casada con un judio, el tonto polla este de trump cambio la embajada gusana de Israel de sitio y cogio y dijo que el sahara es marroqui, DESPUES LE METIERON UNA PATADA EN EL CULO DE TRES PARES DE COJONES sus amiguitos, para mi ese es una puta mierda un bobo idiota al final............Aun estoy esperando que los Gusanos digan quien dirije gusania porque hay que ser idiota sino lo saben.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jun 2022)

A saber: 
Rusia, en 2002-2003, reconoció las fronteras de la República de Lituania a cambio de garantías
de tránsito ininterrumpido de ciudadanos rusos y de carga rusa desde y hacia Kaliningrado. 
Gracias a este reconocimiento, Lituania pudo ingresar en la UE y en la OTAN.
Si ahora, una parte, rompe la baraja...La rompe, también Rusia ¿Entonces?


----------



## magufone (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como residente en Rusia, no puedo hacer otra cosa que darte la razón. Aquí no existe la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto, por lo tanto la gente no se reprime como sí lo hace en la UE. Y tampoco tiene que disculparse por todo.



Un rasgo muy tipico de Rusia, y que debieramos importar aqui, es que son muy serviciales y amables a la primera, pero a la tercera te mandan a la mierda. El nivel justo de paciencia.
Aqui se confunde paciencia con ser una nenaza...
Debo reconocer que me gustó. Es un "tonterias las justas" que aplican a todo, y bien por ellos.
Aqui todo resiliencia y mierdas en vinagre


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

Buen leñazo. Parece un nuke. A saber a dónde habrá impactado el misil.







Espero que no sea un mensaje del futuro.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Los generales de salón de este foro están demasiado condicionados por un relato propio de las películas y series donde la victoria va siempre acompañada de la ocupación territorial, quizás porque en las guerras anglo-usanas para rapiñar recursos ese objetivo siempre lleva implícita la ocupación del territorio enemigo.
> 
> Se ve que no han dado un vistazo al final de la PMG en 1918 cuando los imperios centrales aceptaron su derrota sin una ocupación significativa de sus territorios por parte de los aliados. Incluso cuando se rindieron aun ocupaban amplios territorios enemigos de Francia, Bélgica y Luxemburgo
> 
> La victoria en una guerra no se consigue ocupando territorio, se consigue derrotando y anulando a las fuerzas enemigas de forma que no puedan resistir, mientras no lo hagas, no habrás ganado la guerra.



Así es. Rusia está pulverizando al ejército ucraniano. Cuando ya no quede nada fuera de las ciudades empezarán los cercos y las rendiciones, como en Mariúpol.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jun 2022)

Quedaron una serie de flecos tras la supuesta victoria que están dando los problemas actuales, flecos en parte previsibles de posibles conflictos futuros que los comunistas no previeron. Es lo que tiene olvidar la dialéctica de la Hisrtoria.


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> L
> 
> La censura en Occidente es simplemente bestial. Porque además está, como bien dices, la autocensura. La dictadura de lo políticamente correcto, que hace que más de uno, sobre todo si tiene una cierta notoriedad pública, se lo piense dos veces ante de opinar sobre cualquier cosa. Para evitar las posibles represalias.



Este hilo se está convirtiendo en una loa a la censura
Lo que hay que ver....
Un espanto, la verdad.
Información libre, por favor!
¡Qué rapidamente os convenceis para amordazaros a vosotros mismos!
En fin....


----------



## Roedr (18 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A saber:
> Rusia, en 2002-2003, reconoció las fronteras de la República de Lituania a cambio de garantías
> de tránsito ininterrumpido de ciudadanos rusos y de carga rusa desde y hacia Kaliningrado.
> Gracias a este reconocimiento, Lituania pudo ingresar en la UE y en la OTAN.
> Si ahora, una parte, rompe la baraja...La rompe, también Rusia ¿Entonces?



Aquí nadie cumple los pactos... buena jugarreta de los lituanos.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Los generales de salón de este foro están demasiado condicionados por un relato propio de las películas y series donde la victoria va siempre acompañada de la ocupación territorial, quizás porque en las guerras anglo-usanas para rapiñar recursos ese objetivo siempre lleva implícita la ocupación del territorio enemigo.
> 
> Se ve que no han dado un vistazo al final de la PMG en 1918 cuando los imperios centrales aceptaron su derrota sin una ocupación significativa de sus territorios por parte de los aliados. Incluso cuando se rindieron aun ocupaban amplios territorios enemigos de Francia, Bélgica y Luxemburgo
> 
> La victoria en una guerra no se consigue ocupando territorio, se consigue derrotando y anulando a las fuerzas enemigas de forma que no puedan resistir, mientras no lo hagas, no habrás ganado la guerra.



Alemania, sin ir más lejos fue derrotada... sin que la Entente pusiera un pie en su territorio y con su flota más o menos intacta. Del mismo modo que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial Japón se rinde sin que los Aliados entren en las cuatro islas principales de su archipiélago, y con los japoneses aún controlando Indochina, casi toda Indonesia y Micronesia, y partes de China y Corea. Pero a finales del verano el país estaba exhausto, sin reservas.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tal vez yo no sea lo suficientemente proruso, pero no veo que Ucrania este cerca de un colapso militar...
> A casi 4 mese Rusia ni siquiera tomo el donbas...La toma de Severodonetks ha sido anunciada multiples veces, y sin embargo no termina de ocurrir..
> NO veo un colapso en el frente ucro.



No es cuestión de ser prorruso o antirruso, las cosas son como son.
Hasta 2014, en Rusia también pensaban, y creían, que eso de hacer una guerra era cosa de machadas y sacadas de polla (las guerras caucásicas de Putin y Medvedev fueron eso). Y claro, hicieron lo de Crimea (operación militar extraordinaria en sí misma), pero les cayó lo de las sanciones, que si bien se recuperaron relativamente rápido (un par de años), al principio, y de forma muy rápida y súbita, causaron serios daños.
Así que aprendieron la lección, para ganar una guerra, primero debes poder hacerla (pagarla), y sobre todo, tener el frente económico muy bien defendido.
Ucrania ya no es capaz, por si misma y en base sus propios medios, de sostener la guerra ni un instante más en que sus soldados gasten las últimas municiones que llevan encima. De hecho, ni siquiera sus propias levas de soldados son suficientes para aguantar los frentes. Aguanta, y lucha férreamente, porque "los promotores" no paran de inyectar recursos financieros, de suministros, e incluso de tropas (de forma más explícita, o vía suplidos).
Ucrania de hecho, ya no es capaz de luchar esta guerra, y aguantará mientras "el sindicato de promotores" quiera y envíe recursos. No dependen de sí mismos, dependen de decisiones políticas tomadas en capitales extranjeras, a veces muy lejanas. Y si un día de estos las decisiones de esas capitales son desfavorables, el colapso y la caída sería a plomo, en cosa de pocos días habría derrumbes por todas partes.
Mientras "el sindicato" quiera, hay guerra para rato.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A saber:
> Rusia, en 2002-2003, reconoció las fronteras de la República de Lituania a cambio de garantías
> de tránsito ininterrumpido de ciudadanos rusos y de carga rusa desde y hacia Kaliningrado.
> Gracias a este reconocimiento, Lituania pudo ingresar en la UE y en la OTAN.
> Si ahora, una parte, rompe la baraja...La rompe, también Rusia ¿Entonces?



El agua.


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Este hilo se está convirtiendo en una loa a la censura
> Lo que hay que ver....
> Un espanto, la verdad.
> Información libre, por favor!
> ...



Loa no, por Dios. Pero por desgracia, ese es el estado de las cosas en España desde hace tres años.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Pues no lo entiendo poque san petersburgo esta en un paseito en barco, ¿que les hace falta?


----------



## arriondas (18 Jun 2022)

Que más quisieras...


----------



## Kreonte (18 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Creo que olvidas que en 2014, hace 8 años, Rusia todavía no tenía potencia militar suficiente para enfrentarse a occidente.
> Si en 2014 Rusia se hubiese metido en Ucrania a defender el Dombass, sin misiles hipersónicos, sin tantos tanques, municiones, etc, entonces, muy probablemente, se hubiese metido la OTAN porque entonces ya tenían ganas de los recursos eneréticos rusos.
> 
> En mi humilde opinión, Rusia ha esperado a tener un ejército suficientemente fuerte y entrenado en Siria (entró en 2015), antes de meterse en Ucrania. Porque no lo olvidemos, la OTAN le tiene ganas a sus materias primas y recursos energéticos. Muchas ganas.
> ...



No defendió el Donbass pero entra por esas fechass en Crimea sin temor al enfrentamiento. La Otan ha reculado en todos los envites de Rusia.


----------



## El_Suave (18 Jun 2022)

Janato en inglés.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (18 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A saber:
> Rusia, en 2002-2003, reconoció las fronteras de la República de Lituania a cambio de garantías
> de tránsito ininterrumpido de ciudadanos rusos y de carga rusa desde y hacia Kaliningrado.
> Gracias a este reconocimiento, Lituania pudo ingresar en la UE y en la OTAN.
> Si ahora, una parte, rompe la baraja...La rompe, también Rusia ¿Entonces?




Solo hay una forma de tratar con un hijoputa, y es siendo más hijoputa que el.

Que no paran de tocar palos para tocar los cojones?. Pues se hace lo mismo.

Anda que no hay sitios donde cargarse intereses gringos y piratas.

En eso se tienen que poner las pilas.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (18 Jun 2022)

Mi hipótesis seria la siguiente: creo que se ha dicho también por aquí, que el viaje de los cuatro presidentes podría tener como objetivo pedirle a Zelensky que se siente a negociar antes de que sea demasiado tarde; esto es, que los rusos tomen Odessa. Ahora mismo la UE no tiene muchas bazas con las que sentarse a la mesa, y este tipo de jugarretas me huelen a algo así.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Jun 2022)

Esto parece relevante.






__





Pravda. "Los obuses 155mm de la OTAN destruyen Donetsk. 'Solo atacan objetivos civiles". "La intensidad es tal que nadie sale a la calle"


Parece que las nuevas armas entregadas a Ucrania para operar a larga distancia ya están operativas. Parece que coincide en el tiempo lo que de menciona en este hilo...




www.burbuja.info





*Pravda. "Los obuses 155mm de la OTAN destruyen Donetsk. 'Solo atacan objetivos civiles". "La intensidad es tal que nadie sale a la calle"*


----------



## magufone (18 Jun 2022)

En sus sueños básicamente...
Que sigan celebrando bombardeos de civiles desde la cueva los sojitas


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Es cierto soleis ser mariconas con el tiempo se sabe, una maricona como tu pierde aceite SIEMPRE, ya he calado a varios antirusos, reconocidos por ellos mismo como maricona hija de la gran puta.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

Anda, acabo de enviar 2 para el ignore, que descanso,.
Espero que congenien con rejon.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Jun 2022)

Al ignore por ser violento y montar el pollo en un hilo sobre la guerra.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Que si mierdecilla es cierto te voy a sacar la libreta para añadirte.Tienes un 99,9 de posibildades de eso.


----------



## magufone (18 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Al ignore por ser violento y montar el pollo en un hilo sobre la guerra.



Es el manual que tienen...
Ya pillaran otras cuentas


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

*Off-topic para serenarse que hoy es sábado*


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Ese es tu verdadero nombre maricona?


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ha caído ya Odesa?
> 
> Hay una nueva ofensiva sobre Kiev?
> 
> ...



cierra la puerta al salir tontolaba se nota que estas aburrido


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver mierdecilla ¿Si o NO? es sencillo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jun 2022)

que conazo de sionazi fantasmon al ijnore


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

Guarro ¿has visto que cobarde eres? ni para una respuesta de esas vales MARICONA DEL DEMONIO


----------



## Nicors (18 Jun 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Mi hipótesis seria la siguiente: creo que se ha dicho también por aquí, que el viaje de los cuatro presidentes podría tener como objetivo pedirle a Zelensky que se siente a negociar antes de que sea demasiado tarde; esto es, que los rusos tomen Odessa. Ahora mismo la UE no tiene muchas bazas con las que sentarse a la mesa, y este tipo de jugarretas me huelen a algo así.



Lo que digan esos neutrales a los ucranianos se las trae al pairo. Los ucranianos van a por la derrota total rusa.
¿Tomar los rusos Odesa? Pero si se están retirando del Oblast de Jerson.


----------



## chapuzator (18 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Que fotografía más repugnante. El grado de corrupción de Occidente es cada día mayor. Sodoma y Gomorra eran lugares puros en comparación con este estercolero.



Joder con los puritanos de Dios del puto foro este, seguro que te pones trajes de esa guisa cuando estás sola maricona.


----------



## rejon (18 Jun 2022)

Joderrr como está el ambiente...entro y me largo.......


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Jun 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Joder con los puritanos de Dios del puto foro este, seguro que te pones trajes de esa guisa cuando estás sola maricona.



Confirmado, el "javi castañazos" por el culo.........y tiro "palmonte" como las cabras.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jun 2022)

Ayer hubo un ataque que produjo el hundimiento de un remolcador ruso que se dirigía a la isla de las Serpientes, una hora antes estuvo sobrevolando un dron USAno.

La respuesta rusa ha sido contundente donde menos se lo esperaban en Siria. La principal base americana que tienen fue bombardeada por dos Su-35 y un Su-24 dos horas después.









Russian Escalations in Syria Risk Direct Conflict With U.S., Military Officials Warn


Recent Russian airstrikes and other operations in Syria are raising alarms amid high tensions over Ukraine.




www.wsj.com












US confirms Russian airstrikes on al-Tanf base in Syria


TEHRAN, Jun. 18 (MNA) – Russian forces have conducted a series of operations against the US-led coalition in Syria this month, including one this week at a strategically located base in the southern part of the country, US military officials said.




en.mehrnews.com


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña insta a Occidente a prepararse para una guerra en Ucrania que durará varios años.

Todo en el marco de la estrategia de guerra al último ucraniano. Lo que quedará de Ucrania después de varios años de guerra, por razones obvias, no se especifica.

En realidad, esto sugiere una vez más que Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña no permitirán detener la guerra (como les gustaría a los europeos en pánico: la garra está clavada). Sobre la base de esta estrategia del enemigo (y nuestro principal enemigo en Ucrania, por supuesto, no es la propia Ucrania, sino los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña) y tendremos que proceder cuando planifiquemos más hostilidades a largo plazo y sus aspectos económicos y militares. apoyo técnico.

t.me/boris_rozhin/54181


----------



## niraj (19 Jun 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Mi hipótesis seria la siguiente: creo que se ha dicho también por aquí, que el viaje de los cuatro presidentes podría tener como objetivo pedirle a Zelensky que se siente a negociar antes de que sea demasiado tarde; esto es, que los rusos tomen Odessa. Ahora mismo la UE no tiene muchas bazas con las que sentarse a la mesa, y este tipo de jugarretas me huelen a algo así.




... y al dia siguiente llegó Johnson a Kiev a decirle que de negociar nada.
Y le prometió entrenarle 10.000 ucranianos cada 3 meses para mandarlos al matadero.

Así que ya se ha visto quien manda en Kiev. Y visto lo visto, resulta increíblemente absurdo que quieran unir Ucrania a la UE, sabiendo como se sabe que pertenecen al grupo antiUE controlado por los anglos, junto a los bálticos y polacos.


----------



## magufone (19 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> ... y al dia siguiente llegó Johnson a Kiev a decirle que de negociar nada.
> Y le prometió entrenarle 10.000 ucranianos cada 3 meses para mandarlos al matadero.
> 
> Así que ya se ha visto quien manda en Kiev. Y visto lo visto, resulta increíblemente absurdo que quieran unir Ucrania a la UE, sabiendo como se sabe que pertenecen al grupo antiUE controlado por los anglos, junto a los bálticos y polacos.



Ucrania lleva años siendo un puto estercolero... Y lo siento por mis amigos de alli, pero no han querido poner coto a un estado-hampa... Da pena pero luego hablabas con alguno (antes de la guerra,ojo) y pensabas "pues que aproveche"


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Están los americanos para ir a la guerra contra Rusia...cuando la tienen dentro



Por cierto que el del hacha era tan paco, que se baja sin poner el freno de mano y casi se va largo


----------



## chapuzator (19 Jun 2022)

Si pago ella y ni tan mal como se dice ahora.


----------



## Artedi (19 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Alemania, sin ir más lejos fue derrotada... sin que la Entente pusiera un pie en su territorio y con su flota más o menos intacta. Del mismo modo que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial Japón se rinde sin que los Aliados entren en las cuatro islas principales de su archipiélago, y con los japoneses aún controlando Indochina, casi toda Indonesia y Micronesia, y partes de China y Corea. Pero a finales del verano el país estaba exhausto, sin reservas.



Y eso dió pie a que un tal Adolf Hitler sostuviera la creencia (y muchos le dieran la razón) de que la rendición no fue de hecho inevitable, sino que se trató de una traición al pueblo alemán perpetrada por un puñado de políticos y de revolucionarios (algunos judíos, como Rosa Luxemburgo). De esos polvos, vinieron espesos lodos un par de décadas después.


----------



## magufone (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Están los americanos para ir a la guerra contra Rusia...cuando la tienen dentro



Ay la puta...
Recuerdo aun buen amigo mio discutiendo conmigo acerca de la sociedad de USA... el sabia perfectamente que yo habia estado alli un año... Y el nunca... Aun asi me vendía que era la patria de la libertad...
Ay dios... Parecia americano medio, que se creen que solo tienen liberty ellos... Es una sociedad con unos problemones y un puto clasismo y racismo atroz.
Me hace gracia cuando algun meapilas dice que si el racismo en españa, cuando ni con la etnia lo solemos ser y mira que dan motivos..


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡¡Socialcomunigtaaaags!
> Yolanda Díaz apoya el envío de más armas a Ucrania: "Tienen derecho a legítima defensa"



Pues tu les diste tu voto..."es eso ...o la guerra".


----------



## magufone (19 Jun 2022)

Y gilipollas por lo que veo.
Si no son micromachismos no son los auténticos.
Mi mujer es muy de entrecots, yo de lubina a la plancha y esas cosas. Cuando pedimos y nos lo traen muchas veces nos lo ponen cambiado.
Como mucho mi mujer se rie conmigo. Jamas ha dicho una palabra sobre es y es Española.
El problema es que les hemos dicho a los gilipollas que es bonito ser gilipollas y lo andan luciendo...


----------



## little hammer (19 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pégate un par de martillazos en los cojones, luego te metes el martillo por el culo y después te contesto. Así se te pasará la sonrisa de gilipollas.



Folla de vez en cuando


----------



## little hammer (19 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> cierra la puerta al salir tontolaba se nota que estas aburrido



Pues para que contestas, subnormal


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Jun 2022)

Tu tambien no hicistes nada o es que la charo de ese te dijo de comer alli ? Eres lo mismo que ese. El camarero pensaria: vaya nido de maricones con estas guarras, de Hezpaña tendrian que ser.........


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Me permito ponerlo en duda (que el suministro sea español). Los españoles no tenemos "familia", tenemos "apellidos". Familia es apellido en ruso e imagino que también en ucraniano. Y el nombre de la empaquetadora no es español, sino ruso o ucraniano. Parece un formulario genérico hecho en un país rusófono. La parte en francés también tiene faltas de ortografía.



Efectivamente, es un fake de libro.
Y eso hay quien se lo traga? es totalmente inverosímil.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ay la puta...
> Recuerdo aun buen amigo mio discutiendo conmigo acerca de la sociedad de USA... el sabia perfectamente que yo habia estado alli un año... Y el nunca... Aun asi me vendía que era la patria de la libertad...
> Ay dios... Parecia americano medio, que se creen que solo tienen liberty ellos... *Es una sociedad con unos problemones y un puto clasismo y racismo atroz.*
> Me hace gracia cuando algun meapilas dice que si el racismo en españa, cuando ni con la etnia lo solemos ser y mira que dan motivos..



Es la idiosincrasia de los anglosajones: racismo y clasismo. Aparte de sanguinarios. Nunca cambiarán. Los países latinos somos inmensamente más tolerantes.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> En ambos casos se limita al ciudadano la libertad de información.
> La censura, del tipo que sea, es limitante para el ciudadano al no permitirle percibir todas las opiniones y la realidad completa.
> Discúlpame, pero prefiero no tener censura de información de ningún tipo.
> No estoy por la labor de ceder ninguno de mis derechos y la libertad de información es uno de ellos y además importante.
> Ahora va a resultar que según quién gobierne el gobernante tendrá derecho a censurar lo que le de la gana. Es absurdo.



¿Limitar la libertad de información? ahora plantéese una pregunta ¿de qué forma ese ciudadano promedio, simple y desconocedor de las complejidades de la política, va a diferenciar información de desinformación?

Lo de la democracia y la libertad es muy hermoso, sobre el papel. La realidad es que la mayoría necesita ser pastoreado. La gran mayoría. Y ojala no fuese así, y las gentes tuviesen el criterio para merecer tal sistema social ideal : pues muy bien, trabajemos para que así sea, si eso es posible. Bonito sueño por el que valdría la pena sufrir e incluso morir, pero hasta entonces, hacen falta pastores. Y las ovejas escuchar tan solo la voz de su buen pastor... mientras este lo sea.

Y si se me permite un atrevimiento más, tan solo observemos la realidad actual en uno y otro lado... y sus opciones ¿acaso no vemos un líder (pastor) en cada bando? ¿acaso no vemos la propaganda de ambos? con más o menos mentiras y mentirijillas, claro está. Y las gentes siguen a unos y a otros. Esa es la realidad. Otros pese a su admiración por las grandes figuras, mantienen su 'fe' en determinados partidos o ideologías y en quienes han sido los ideólogos (profetas) en éstas. Ovejas y pastores al fin y al cabo... y algunas cabrichuelas.


----------



## Bartleby (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (19 Jun 2022)

Pero maricona ya has confirmado con un like a una pedorra en este hilo, ¿que mas se puede decir? no te da verguenza hijo de puta, este es un hilo de guerritas para mandarte al infierno, anda tira por ahi y que te den por culo.............


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

Después de lo de "uy, Rusia puede meter tropas en Ucrania, pero...ay dioz mio, que han tirado un misilito a territorio ruso(el campo)...no pueden hacer ezo...ez inazmizible"...
Ahora llega la segunda parte, que es:
"Ruzia puede cortar er gaz y lo que quiera, pero, uy, que Lituania decide que por su país no se cruza, y, qué grave lo que han hesho...dioz mio"...

Y así todo, la coherencia, esa gran desconocida para algunos....


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Qué curioso, el que está más cerca de Mi lucha es de palestina 
Palestina:


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ucrania lleva años siendo un puto estercolero... Y lo siento por mis amigos de alli, pero no han querido poner coto a un estado-hampa... Da pena pero luego hablabas con alguno (antes de la guerra,ojo) y pensabas "pues que aproveche"



Pues como España. Aquí tampoco ponemos coto a las trapacerías de nuestros gobernantes. Tanto que ahora mismo (y para variar) están armando a neonazis genocidas. Desde esa perspectiva ¿nos merecemos que nos arrasen? pues igual es precisamente lo que necesitamos.


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tienes que verlo en perspectiva.
> 
> Ucrania es más extensa en superficie que España.
> 
> ...



Son bastante similares Rick...


----------



## ryder87 (19 Jun 2022)

El comandante de la milicia Aidar!


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ay la puta...
> Recuerdo aun buen amigo mio discutiendo conmigo acerca de la sociedad de USA... el sabia perfectamente que yo habia estado alli un año... Y el nunca... Aun asi me vendía que era la patria de la libertad...
> Ay dios... Parecia americano medio, que se creen que solo tienen liberty ellos... Es una sociedad con unos problemones y un puto clasismo y racismo atroz.
> Me hace gracia cuando algun meapilas dice que si el racismo en españa, cuando ni con la etnia lo solemos ser y mira que dan motivos..



El racismo no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, puedes vivir en un país libre, pero con gente que tenga problemas de ese tipo.
Estáis realmente equivocados, la libertad no resuelve problemas individuales, esa es tarea de cada persona, en cada uno está el hacerlo o no, al fin y al cabo, son opciones.
Lo que es rotundamente imposible es que la gente "sea buena, por orden del estado", eso es imposible, y no solo no soluciona nada, sino que termina acarreando más problemas.
El ejemplo está claro en lo que estamos viendo, Ucrania y Rusia son dos sociedades donde, desde siempre, se ha limitado la libertad individual, unos porque no les parecía importante y otros, porque podían aprovecharse de la situación, Aquí hablo de los dos, ojo.
Eso nos lleva a donde estamos ahora, con un nacionalismo exacerbado en las dos partes (colectivismo) y un enfrentamiento muy absurdo, ya que, ambos ganarían mucho más mediante otros métodos, pero claro....querer que solo comercien contigo....pues, es lo que tiene...

La sociedad americana tiene muchos defectos, pero han sabido crear un sistema donde, a pesar de los defectos y mierdas personales, estas no marcan la geopolítica


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esto parece relevante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De una fiabilidad acrisolada: Fuente = PRAVDA


----------



## ariel77 (19 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> el debate lo habréis terminado los bomberos pirómanos, otros analizan bien las cosas
> 
> 
> *Las defensas de Avdeevka podrían ser perforadas con ataques hipersónicos de la Fuerza Aérea rusa*
> ...



Joder, de verdad, como te gusta enredar y como te aburres. O sea que los bombardeos al Donbass no se puede parar porque no es factible bombardear Adveevka…

En fin… es que esto no da más de sí. Que manera más absurda de engancharse con alguien que cree que la intervención rusa está siendo un éxito para ellos.

Te lo voy a poner en plan bruto, tú lo desescalas a ver si lo pillas.

Si mañana Moscú nukea Kiev ¿siguen bombardeando el Donbass? Y ahora desescala. ¿Tu estarías dispuesto a sacrificar la vida de tu familia por proteger las vidas de los civiles que están bajo control del enemigo? No son orcos ni asesinos sedientos de sangre pero tampoco son seres de luz.

Los motivos por los que no dejan Kiev plano son muchos y no exclusivamente humanitarios. Ni mucho menos influye en su toma de decisiones los 20.000 escudos humanos de Adveevka. Precisamente es su capacidad de sacrificio la que no entendemos en Occidente, la que no entendió Hitler y la que les hace prevalecer. Si crees que están dejando morir civiles en el Donbass y condicionando su estrategia militar por 20.000 escudos humanos, vives en otro planeta.

Ni siquiera he dicho que la estrategia actual sea errónea para los intereses rusos (a la vista están los resultados) sino que he comentado lo obvio: si viviese en el Donbass después de 8 años de infierno querría que esta mierda acabase lo antes posible y mi solidaridad con mis primos de Kiev sería reducida.

¿Bombero piromano? Sin comentarios


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y abajo un libro de los 100 años de partido comunista....ese también entra dentro de la comparación, porque es lo mismo

Pero vamos, que el hecho de que ponga HISTORIA Y POLÍTICA....hacen de ese post una chorrada auténtica....


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El racismo no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, puedes vivir en un país libre, pero con gente que tenga problemas de ese tipo.
> Estáis realmente equivocados, la libertad no resuelve problemas individuales, esa es tarea de cada persona, en cada uno está el hacerlo o no, al fin y al cabo, son opciones.
> Lo que es rotundamente imposible es que la gente "sea buena, por orden del estado", eso es imposible, y no solo no soluciona nada, sino que termina acarreando más problemas.
> El ejemplo está claro en lo que estamos viendo, Ucrania y Rusia son dos sociedades donde, desde siempre, se ha limitado la libertad individual, unos porque no les parecía importante y otros, porque podían aprovecharse de la situación, Aquí hablo de los dos, ojo.
> ...



Esa sociedad camina sobre la libertad y el derecho de multitud de verdaderos americanos de los queda bien poco ¿podría usted explicarles a esos restos, ínfimos, que es eso de que tal sistema no marcó la geopolítica sobre ellos?


----------



## SanRu (19 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tienes que verlo en perspectiva.
> 
> Ucrania es más extensa en superficie que España.
> 
> ...



Cuando tenga el 100% de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Jarkov y el Donbass, los rusos comenzarán una forma de guerra que aquí muchos reclaman, pero que Rusia quiere dejar para luego y así usarlos para obligar a la rendición: El bombardeo total de las infraestructuras civiles, administrativas y militares del oeste de Dnieper.


----------



## magufone (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En USA si va hacia abajo. Hay una mapulacion brutal...
> El racismo no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, puedes vivir en un país libre, pero con gente que tenga problemas de ese tipo.
> Estáis realmente equivocados, la libertad no resuelve problemas individuales, esa es tarea de cada persona, en cada uno está el hacerlo o no, al fin y al cabo, son opciones.
> Lo que es rotundamente imposible es que la gente "sea buena, por orden del estado", eso es imposible, y no solo no soluciona nada, sino que termina acarreando más problemas.
> ...



No, la libertad nace desde abajo, desde cada ciudadano. Eso es cierto, pero en USA se fomenta lo contrario. Por eso digo que de libertad nada. Desde que sales de la uni alli, estas atado a tu hipoteca. El sueño americano es simplemente mentira, y solo pertenece a una casta privilegiada. El americano medio es remador premium, en una cultura que esta atenazaba por un miedo irracional que sale de las instituciones mismas. Yo no creo en gobiernos donadores de libertad y felicidad: la politica debe nacer desde abajo, los cambios desde el individuo. Pero la película usana es eso, pelicula.
Todo son miedos, todo peligros... La elite usana es perversa hasta el paroxismo...
Yo lo de vender algo por facebook market y quedar con el comprador en un sitio publico y con un arma en la guantera (literal) no me parece ejemplo de nada.
Con gente asi,puedes venderle que el gordito ansia conquistar la costa oeste y quedarte tan pancho.
Edito, no era fb market, era oodle


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

Según los últimos partes hasta 5000 soldados ucranianos pueden quedar embolsados.

1. Zona industrial de Severodonetsk - 2.500 tropas, parte de ellos mercenarios.
2.- Zolote, se divide en 4 distritos, Zolote -1, etc. - 2500 tropas


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de recibir un mensaje no encryptado de su amigo Gabor , Premio Galileo de Astrofisicadesde Budapest para decirle que la UE ya esta trabajando en el8vo paquete de sanciones :
a ) eliminar el idioma ruso de las academias de idiomas
b ) retirar las obras de arte de artistas rusos de los museos de la UE y organismos oficiales
c ) eliminar los libros en lengua rusa de las bibliotecas publicas
d ) suspender la emision de visas de trabajo / negocios / deportivas / artisticas /cientificas a los rusos
e ) eliminar toda informacion relativa a Rusia y la URSS de los libros de texto escolares hasta 12mo grado
f ) revocacion de la residencia permanente a los ciudadanos rusos que residan en la UE
g ) prohibir que barcos con bandera rusa atraquen en puertos de la UE
h ) prohibir que aviones registrados de aerolineas rusas sobrevuelen espacio aereo UE
i ) Excluira Rusia de competiciones deportivas oficiales que reciban fondos publicos y / o europeos
j ) Excluir a Rusia de proyectos culturales , exposiciones
k ) Excluir a Rusia de festivales de cine y teatro
l ) Excluir a Rusia de Eurovision
ll ) Cerrar los centros culturales rusos en la UE
m ) Cerrar los restaurantes rusos
n ) Expulsar a los estudiantes rusos de las Universidades publicas europeas
o ) Eliminar monumentos que evoquen personalidades o acontecimientos relativos a Rusia
p ) Prohibir en television programas , series , peliculas rusas
q ) Prohibir la radiodifusion de musica rusa en las emisoras de la UE
r ) Cierre y confiscacion de cuentas bancarias de ciudadanos rusos que vivan en la UE cuando se les revoque la residencia
s ) Confiscacion sin indemnizacion de activos rusos de personas de nacionalidad rusa en la UE
t ) Rupturade relaciones diplomaticas con Rusia
u ) Prohibir la circulacion de vehiculos de marcas rusas o sovieticas por las calles de la UE
v ) Prohibir la circulacion de vehiculos occidentales con matricula rusa
z ) cortar el trafico ferroviario entre Rusia y la UE


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

*Buenos noches recordando quien es el autentico enemigo.*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Jun 2022)

Alucino con esta gente, de verdad.

_… La única opción para Ucrania es la derrota total de Rusia dentro de las fronteras ucranianas.
_

Desde casita, animando hasta el último ucraniano 


Encontré está perla, supongo que cierta (la captura no es mía)


----------



## Nefersen (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Siento discrepar.
> Yo creo que hasta Septiembre, el Donbas no se limpia del todo.
> En mi opinión, Rusia está jugando al gato y al ratón con los ucras; parece que no quiere cerrar aún ciertos calderos...y está permitiendo que sigan llegando soldaditos de plomo del oeste de Ucrania, a esos lugares. Y también material bélico. En cuanto llegan a esas zonas no cerradas, boooom, a tomar por culo todo lo nuevo que llega (soldados y equipos).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. El Donbass es el terreno de batalla ideal para Rusia. Cerca de sus fronteras, con población amiga. Atrae a las tropas nazis a ese patio privado y los tritura. Sólo cuando haya eliminado por completo la capacidad de resistencia, avanzará, y entonces lo hará muy rápido, como un desfile triunfal. En pocas palabras, el Donbass es el Ebro de Putin (en referencia a la batalla decisiva de la guerra civil donde la República se desangró).


----------



## Nefersen (19 Jun 2022)

Pedro Sánchez anuncia que España financiará la reconstrucción de Mariupol, tan pronto como regrese a manos ucranianas.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esa sociedad camina sobre la libertad y el derecho de multitud de verdaderos americanos de los queda bien poco ¿podría usted explicarles a esos restos, ínfimos, que es eso de que tal sistema no marcó la geopolítica sobre ellos?



Fácil, en USA a pocos le importa lo que ocurra con Ucrania, o incluso si México es o no "americana", o lo que pueda ocurrir con la UE, quienes son sus "enemigos" o no. Esto, que es exactamente lo contrario de lo que ocurre aquí, con una sociedad más pendiente de buscar enemigos extraños y de que entre "el suyo" a gobernar, pero no para otra cosa que tener esa paguita o ese control sobre las cosas, no es para otra cosa.

El hecho de que una sociedad sea más individual no es algo sino positivo, porque deja de tocar los cojones al de enfrente, por mucho que luego te encuentres en Nueva York, con un tio que odia "a los hispanos", yo lo prefiero frente a una masa que le han dicho que "occidente" es su "enemigo", sabes dios por qué....

Es cierto que los USA de hoy en día no es, ni mucho menos, lo mismo, de hecho, se ha convertido en un cuasi estado socialista, y de ahí vienen las penas, pero si es cierto que la sociedad no está tan alienada, quieren a su país, claro, pero quieren vivir bien, lo que es mucho mejor.

Si ponemos lo contrario, nos daremos cuenta de que, sentirse bien con "tu país", mientras te tienes que joder comprando lo más barato que haya y viviendo a base de sobrevivir, pues hombre....al menos en Europa sabemos que eso no es lo que queremos

No comprendéis que la libertad no es un simple concepto, sino la naturaleza de cualquier grupo humano numeroso


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No, la libertad nace desde abajo, desde cada ciudadano. Eso es cierto, pero en USA se fomenta lo contrario. Por eso digo que de libertad nada. Desde que sales de la uni alli, estas atado a tu hipoteca. El sueño americano es simplemente mentira, y solo pertenece a una casta privilegiada. El americano medio es remador premium, en una cultura que esta atenazaba por un miedo irracional que sale de las instituciones mismas. Yo no creo en gobiernos donadores de libertad y felicidad: la politica debe nacer desde abajo, los cambios desde el individuo. Pero la película usana es eso, pelicula.
> Todo son miedos, todo peligros... La elite usana es perversa hasta el paroxismo...
> Yo lo de vender algo por facebook market y quedar con el comprador en un sitio publico y con un arma en la guantera (literal) no me parece ejemplo de nada.
> Con gente asi,puedes venderle que el gordito ansia conquistar la costa oeste y quedarte tan pancho.
> Edito, no era fb market, era oodle




Yo no digo que sea ejemplo, digo que las "cosas malas" no se solucionan a través del estado


----------



## Nefersen (19 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Cuando tenga el 100% de Jerson, Zaporiyia, Jarkov y el Donbass, los rusos comenzarán una forma de guerra que aquí muchos reclaman, pero que Rusia quiere dejar para luego y así usarlos para obligar a la rendición: El bombardeo total de las infraestructuras civiles, administrativas y militares del oeste de Dnieper.



No lo creo. Se limitará a bombardear centros de mando y arsenales y envíos de armas. Pero no le interesa perjudicar a la población local, que tarde o temprano volverá a su casa eslava.

A Rusia, una vez alcanzados los objetivos, le basta con parapetarse detrás de una zona de seguridad y esperar a que sea el propio pueblo ucraniano el que deponga al payaso y pida la paz. Los miles de muertos semanales ejecutados como carne de cañón en una resistencia inútil no son números, tienen madres, hermanas, mujeres, hijas.


----------



## magufone (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no digo que sea ejemplo, digo que las "cosas malas" no se solucionan a través del estado



Si, es una forma de verlo, pero el estado si que manipula. No existe ese "colchon" que tenemos aqui, cada vez menos, pero la contrapartida es que deja muertos en la carretera.
Alli el estado deja "libertad" en unas cosas, pero no en otras.


----------



## MCC (19 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. El Donbass es el terreno de batalla ideal para Rusia. Cerca de sus fronteras, con población amiga. Atrae a las tropas nazis a ese patio privado y los tritura. Sólo cuando haya eliminado por completo la capacidad de resistencia, avanzará, y entonces lo hará muy rápido, como un desfile triunfal. En pocas palabras, el Donbass es el Ebro de Putin (en referencia a la batalla decisiva de la guerra civil donde la República se desangró).



¡Hola, Nefer! Viejopolla cabrón, ¿cómo estás? ¿Qué ha dicho el Arcángel Gabriel en estos últimos días? Pasaba casualmente por aquí y te encuentro. Aprovecho para compartirte este videillo, es de un piloto ruso capturado, el tiparraco iba tan contento en su SU-25 a bombardear civiles y mira que cosas, la vida da muchas vueltas, míralo tú mismo: 



Y aprovecha el verano para ir a la playa, darte sol, ligar con alguna chortina, que puede ser tu último verano eh.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## cobasy (19 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y quien se haya comprado el libro ¿ puede devolverlo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1094717



Voy a empezar a preguntar quién no se ha comprado el magnífico libro de Ze. ...


----------



## Aurkitu (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Están los americanos para ir a la guerra contra Rusia...cuando la tienen dentro
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto que el del hacha era tan paco, que se baja sin poner el freno de mano y casi se va largo



Ya que estamos, en modo psicópata yanqui. ¿No es más fácil atropellarlo y llevárselo por delante? Que video más raro.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

No...el se puso la china...

La china es buena y tal...


----------



## raptors (19 Jun 2022)

*"Porque me mandas a estudiar?...."* por imbécil.... _jaja_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

__





el tito Putin ha hablado hoy y no ha dejado indiferente a nadie


Miente más que Sánchez.




www.burbuja.info





MEANWHILE



EL LIDER DEL MUNDO LIBRE ( UN DOBLE EN REALIDAD ) 


FOTOSHOP PAR ENFATIZAR LA RELACION DE LA CAIDA DE BIDEN
PREVISTA EN EL QPOST
O MEJOR DICHO : ESCENIFICADA POR QUE ES UN ACTOR PARECE SER ( STUNT | DOBLE ) 

₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ
Biden bike fall, DECODE! June 18th. Drop 1500, timestamp 6:18:, picture of a bike + 'POTUS' & 'morning'. NO COINCIDENCES. FULL CONTROL.

₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ
Forwarded from Dave
Biden bike fall, DECODE! June 18th.
Drop 1500, timestamp 6:18:, picture of a bike + 'POTUS' & 'morning'.
NO COINCIDENCES. FULL CONTROL.
t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/516 1.6K viewsPatrick Henry , Jun 18 at 22:42





Drop Search Results: #1500







qalerts.app




t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5167
147 viewsPatrick Henry , Jun 19 at 03:59​


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

_*
"La Unión Europea ha perdido por completo su soberanía política. 
Sus élites burocráticas bailan al son de otros, aceptando todo lo
que les dicen sus superiores, perjudicando a su propia población, *_
*a su propia economía y a sus propios negocios”*
Vladimir Putin


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

La razón por la que Rusia y China hacen hincapié en defender el derecho internacional
es precisamente porque es lo contrario a lo que es el orden "basado en reglas" de EEUU.
Un orden "basado en reglas" tal y como lo practica EEUU es: nosotros hacemos las reglas, 
vosotros las seguís. Y "podemos crear nuevas reglas o cambiar las antiguas en cualquier
momento", tal como el supremacista neocons del PNAC Karl Rove dejó claro en su día.

El enfoque en el derecho internacional es, pues, deliberado, para contrastar con las prácticas 
USAnas. El público no es Estados Unidos, sino todo el resto del mundo.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

mirkoxx dijo:


> *Nota del corresponsal de guerra Yuri Kotenok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finlandia, tú antes molabas.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Fácil, en USA a pocos le importa lo que ocurra con Ucrania, o incluso si México es o no "americana", o lo que pueda ocurrir con la UE, quienes son sus "enemigos" o no. Esto, que es exactamente lo contrario de lo que ocurre aquí, con una sociedad más pendiente de buscar enemigos extraños y de que entre "el suyo" a gobernar, pero no para otra cosa que tener esa paguita o ese control sobre las cosas, no es para otra cosa.
> 
> El hecho de que una sociedad sea más individual no es algo sino positivo, porque deja de tocar los cojones al de enfrente, por mucho que luego te encuentres en Nueva York, con un tio que odia "a los hispanos", yo lo prefiero frente a una masa que le han dicho que "occidente" es su "enemigo", sabes dios por qué....
> 
> ...



No has respondido una mierda. Obvias el hecho de que han construido su presunto paraíso de la libertad sobre los nativos americanos a los que masacraron y metieron en guetos. Sobre eso residía la pregunta y lo has esquivado yéndote a los cerros de Úbeda. Al ignore por troll.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Están los americanos para ir a la guerra contra Rusia...cuando la tienen dentro
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto que el del hacha era tan paco, que se baja sin poner el freno de mano y casi se va largo



Con lo fácil que habría sido atropellarlo.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Limitar la libertad de información? ahora plantéese una pregunta ¿de qué forma ese ciudadano promedio, simple y desconocedor de las complejidades de la política, va a diferenciar información de desinformación?
> 
> Lo de la democracia y la libertad es muy hermoso, sobre el papel. La realidad es que la mayoría necesita ser pastoreado. La gran mayoría. Y ojala no fuese así, y las gentes tuviesen el criterio para merecer tal sistema social ideal : pues muy bien, trabajemos para que así sea, si eso es posible. Bonito sueño por el que valdría la pena sufrir e incluso morir, pero hasta entonces, hacen falta pastores. Y las ovejas escuchar tan solo la voz de su buen pastor... mientras este lo sea.
> 
> Y si se me permite un atrevimiento más, tan solo observemos la realidad actual en uno y otro lado... y sus opciones ¿acaso no vemos un líder (pastor) en cada bando? ¿acaso no vemos la propaganda de ambos? con más o menos mentiras y mentirijillas, claro está. Y las gentes siguen a unos y a otros. Esa es la realidad. Otros pese a su admiración por las grandes figuras, mantienen su 'fe' en determinados partidos o ideologías y en quienes han sido los ideólogos (profetas) en éstas. Ovejas y pastores al fin y al cabo... y algunas cabrichuelas.



Confunde líder con tirano. Lo que tenemos en este bando son tiranos que se gastan gran parte del dinero público en convencernos de que son líderes, y otra gran parte en educarnos desde niños para que aceptemos que su distopía es la única opción posible. La democracia parlamentaria bipartidista el único sistema de gobierno legítimo, el capitalismo el único sistema económico posible, la fuerza la única ley y la violencia el único diálogo que se puede ofrecer al que disiente.


----------



## crocodile (19 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez anuncia que España financiará la reconstrucción de Mariupol, tan pronto como regrese a manos ucranianas.



Pues que espere sentado el lerdo. Que generoso cuando España está al borde del default, pedazo de h d.p.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Jun 2022)

Prenda rusa. Parece que los proyectiles de 155mm está en pleno apogeo.


*Planta Topaz se incendia en Donetsk tras bombardeo*

18 junio 2022 a las 09:44





Foto: Alexey Kudenko/RIA Novosti
Empleados del Ministerio de
Situaciones de Emergencia de la DPR

*Tras el bombardeo matutino en Donetsk, la planta de Topaz, ubicada en la región de Kuibyshev, se incendió, informó el alcalde de la ciudad, Alexei Kulemzin, en su canal de Telegram. Según él, ahora se ve una densa nube de humo sobre la planta. Kulemzin también señaló que varios residentes locales resultaron heridos.



La planta Topaz fue fundada el 10 de octubre de 1974 en Donetsk. El perfil de la empresa es el desarrollo y la producción de sistemas y complejos complejos de ingeniería de radio, que incluyen inteligencia electrónica de largo alcance y sistemas de alerta temprana, sistemas de defensa aérea, incluida la estación de inteligencia de radio Kolchuga*


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk no es 'sin sentido' o un 'desperdicio de munición'. Están matando deliberadamente a civiles para aumentar la presión política sobre la RPD y los líderes rusos para desviar las fuerzas del área de Severodonetsk-Slavyansk, un objetivo militar muy claro.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Confunde líder con tirano. Lo que tenemos en este bando son tiranos que se gastan gran parte del dinero público en convencernos de que son líderes, y otra gran parte en educarnos desde niños para que aceptemos que su distopía es la única opción posible. La democracia parlamentaria bipartidista el único sistema de gobierno legítimo, el capitalismo el único sistema económico posible, la fuerza la única ley y la violencia el único diálogo que se puede ofrecer al que disiente.



En definitiva, siempre debe de haber alguien que tome las riendas, con más o menos capacidades permitidas por ley. Y es obvio que debe de haber leyes a los que los líderes se ciñan. Y es obvio igualmente, que a las gentes se les guía. Por ellos mismos no son capaces siquiera de informarse correctamente, y más en un mundo donde impera la mentira y la adulteración de la información.


----------



## coscorron (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk no es 'sin sentido' o un 'desperdicio de munición'. Están matando deliberadamente a civiles para aumentar la presión política sobre la RPD y los líderes rusos para desviar las fuerzas del área de Severodonetsk-Slavyansk, un objetivo militar muy claro.



Ese bombardeo es ahora mismo el resultado más claro del suministro de armamento pesado OTAN...Debemos estar orgullosos [/IRONIC OFF]


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Guerra colectiva contra el enemigo común


Esta semana, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha recibido de sus socios el apoyo político que exigía. El encuentro de Zelensky con Macron, Scholz y Draghi en Kiev no solo supone la visita…




slavyangrad.es











Guerra colectiva contra el enemigo común


19/06/2022


Esta semana, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha recibido de sus socios el apoyo político que exigía. El encuentro de Zelensky con Macron, Scholz y Draghi en Kiev no solo supone la visita de más alto nivel de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la Unión Europea, sino que ha mostrado la importancia de la cuestión ucraniana en la política nacional de sus respectivos países. Tras semanas de críticas, el canciller alemán, principal víctima de los ataques de quienes consideran su postura excesivamente moderada -comenzando por los halcones de su propio Gobierno- quiso realizar una demostración de apoyo político en un gesto que tiene más de política nacional que de internacional. Pese a los reproches públicos sobre la limitada ayuda militar alemana a Ucrania en los últimos tres meses, Ucrania debe ser consciente de que el régimen post-Maidan difícilmente habría salido adelante sin el apoyo alemán, especialmente tras la firma del acuerdo de Minsk de febrero de 2015.

El apoyo alemán, al igual que el francés, ha permitido a lo largo de los últimos siete años mantener la ficción de que existía un proceso de Minsk con el que Ucrania pretendía recuperar los territorios perdidos de Donbass a cambio de una serie de concesiones mínimas para un país que no había ganado la guerra: derechos lingüísticos y culturales, cierta autonomía económica y una policía regional. Considerado una imposición rusa, la _voluntad del ganador_, Kiev jamás tuvo intención de cumplir esos acuerdos. Como ahora pregona el expresidente Petro Poroshenko, que participó en las negociaciones junto a Angela Merkel, François Hollande y Vladimir Putin, Ucrania se aprovechó de esa prórroga de siete años para reforzarse y rearmarse. En la misma línea se ha mostrado recientemente Angela Merkel. Ante las críticas recibidas, la excanciller alemana defendió su postura y su actuación hacia Rusia y Ucrania argumentando que estos años habían dado a Kiev tiempo para desarrollarse.

Más empobrecida que hace siete años, con un problema demográfico de constante pérdida de población a causa de la caída de la natalidad y aumento de la emigración laboral ante la falta de oportunidades en un país cuya corrupción no ha descendido en estos años, Ucrania ha mantenido en este tiempo el discurso de integración euroatlántica como única promesa de futuro hacia sus ciudadanos. Menos democrática que cuando se firmó el Acuerdo de Asociación con la Unión Europea -en estos años, Ucrania ha prohibido los partidos comunistas, y desde el inicio de la intervención rusa todos los partidos de izquierdas, el principal partido de la oposición y otros partidos menores no lo suficientemente nacionalistas-, es difícil justificar que Ucrania cumpla con los requisitos de entrada en la Unión Europea o incluso la obtención del estatus de país candidato, una promesa de futuro que no tiene por qué convertirse en realidad.

Sin embargo, tras el apoyo que mostraron en Kiev Macron, Scholz y Draghi, Ucrania recibió el segundo apoyo diplomático de alto nivel de esta semana. La Comisión Europea recomendará la concesión de dicho estatus a Ucrania y a Moldavia, a quienes se dará unos meses para cumplir con ciertas condiciones. Según recogían ayer fuentes ucranianas, se trata de condiciones similares a las exigidas por el Acuerdo de Asociación y que Kiev saboteó durante años. Sin embargo, las condiciones han cambiado y la extensión de la guerra a un territorio que va más allá de Donbass marca la agenda política más incluso que la militar. Desde que comenzó la guerra, y más aún desde que comenzó la intervención rusa, Ucrania ha utilizado la situación militar y su frontera con Rusia para proclamar al país frontera exterior de _Europa_, defensa ante _los orcos_, _la horda_, términos abiertamente utilizados por autoridades políticas ucranianas actualmente.

Esa idea es también el principal argumento que está utilizando actualmente la presidenta de la Comisión Europa, Úrsula Von der Leyen, que el viernes publicaba en las redes sociales un emotivo mensaje de apoyo a Ucrania. Acompañado de una sonriente imagen de sí misma vestida de azul y amarillo, Von der Leyen afirmaba que “los ucranianos están dispuestos a morir por las perspectivas europeas. Queremos que vivan con nosotros el sueño europeo”. Nadie esconde ya que el principal activo de Ucrania como país candidato a unirse a la Unión Europea y a la OTAN es su voluntad de morir -y sobre todo de matar- en nombre de la guerra de _Europa_ contra Rusia.

Tampoco es un secreto que Ucrania ha optado por la estrategia de explotar un número real o imaginario de bajas y escasez de material. El baile de cifras hace difícilmente creíble cualquier afirmación de las autoridades ucranianas sobre el número de bajas del Ejército Ucraniano, que tampoco han tenido un seguimiento de la prensa que pudiera dar un dato aproximado. Esta semana, además del creciente número de víctimas diarias reportado por los diferentes oficiales ucranianos, ha comenzado a explotarse también la cifra de equipamiento perdido por el Ejército Ucraniano. El viceministro de Defensa Valery Karpenko afirmó el viernes que las pérdidas de equipamiento ascienden al 30-40%, en ocasiones el 50% en términos de armamento pesado. “Estamos recibiendo armas en grandes cantidades”, afirmó en referencia a las armas occidentales, pero continuó con un reproche. “Por desgracia, teniendo en cuenta el intensivo uso de esos recursos, son suficientes para suplir solo un 10-15% de nuestra demanda total. Necesitamos artillería, proyectiles, blindados, tanques. Y necesitamos urgentemente sistemas de defensa antiaérea y lanzacohetes múltiples”, suplicó.

La estrategia es clara: la guerra contra Rusia es una guerra occidental en la que el valiente Ejército Ucraniano, prácticamente desarmado, no puede luchar si no recibe urgentemente tal cantidad de armas que vaciarían, no solo las ya maltrechas reservas europeas, sino también las estadounidenses. Como herramienta de una guerra colectiva contra el enemigo común, Ucrania espera recibir, no solo armas y financiación, sino el premio de formar parte de lo que tanto Kiev como Bruselas califican de _la familia europea_.

Sin embargo, para ello, Ucrania debe lograr un camino hacia la paz y el mantenimiento de un Estado funcional y viable, algo que pasa por un paso de la fase militar a la fase diplomática, algo que todos los socios de Ucrania aceptan que ocurrirá en algún momento, pero difieren en sus formas y también en el fondo. Frente a la propuesta de los líderes de la Unión Europea, que buscan un alto el fuego para consolidar las posiciones, detener el avance ruso en Donbass y rearmar a Ucrania para que pueda recuperar algunos de sus territorios -fundamentalmente todo aquello que no es Crimea y Donbass, perdidos para Ucrania y tan destruidos que ni Kiev ni Bruselas desean reconstruirlos-, otros socios más radicales buscan una victoria completa para Ucrania.

En esos términos se manifestó al menos el primer ministro británico Boris Johnson, la última de las visitas de alto nivel que ha recibido Zelensky esta semana. Al igual que en su primera visita, tras la que se jactó de haber convencido al presidente ucraniano de que sus socios no aceptarían un compromiso con Rusia, el objetivo de Johnson era presionar en busca de la guerra hasta el final, un conflicto en el que Ucrania solo debe negociar una vez que todos los soldados rusos abandonen el territorio ucraniano. Esa concepción, que parte de las fronteras de 1991, es decir, incluyendo Crimea, supondría un conflicto eterno en el que Ucrania tiene escasas posibilidades de salir victoriosa, pero que garantizaría la desestabilización de Rusia que buscan el Reino Unido y sus socios de Washington. «Nunca estaremos seguros si damos la espalda a la valiente Ucrania», escribió ayer sábado Boris Johnson en un artículo de opinión publicado por _The Times_ en el que presenta la necesidad de continuar asistiendo a Ucrania en una guerra que será larga. Eso sí, como afirmó el sábado el primer ministro holandés, Mark Rutte, es «prácticamente nuestra guerra».

A medio camino entre las propuestas europeas de negociar desde una posición de fuerza que observa falsamente el presidente Macron y la guerra eterna que parece buscar Johnson, Ucrania, por medio de David Arajamia, promete negociaciones. En lo que pudiera parecer una concesión a las sugerencias de Macron, Scholtz y Draghi, el líder de la delegación ucraniana en las negociaciones con Rusia afirmó el viernes que las negociaciones serán posibles a partir de septiembre. Después de prometer una contraofensiva con la que las tropas rusas serían expulsadas en junio y retrasarla posteriormente a julio (a la espera de los mil howitzers que exigía Podoliak y que no van a llegar), Ucrania promete ahora su gran ofensiva para agosto. Después, en una posición de fuerza, podrá volver a las negociaciones.

La experiencia de Minsk recuerda que ninguna tregua ni acuerdo militar es viable cuando no existe la voluntad política para implementarlo. Durante años, Kiev afirmó repetidamente defender unos acuerdos que saboteaba consciente y activamente con el objetivo de ganar tiempo y de consolidar su negativa a cumplir sus compromisos firmados. La promesa de futuras negociaciones en caso de encontrarse en una situación de fuerza indica la repetición de la misma estrategia. Puede que, en un futuro a medio plazo, posiblemente tras la finalización de la batalla por Donbass, Ucrania se vea obligada a negociar. Sin embargo, la esperanza de armamento occidental con el que tratar de recuperar Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie y con el que disparar contra Donetsk desde incluso más lejos (el sábado Ucrania disparó más de 400 proyectiles contra la ciudad) hace inviable cualquier acuerdo a corto plazo. Por el momento, pese a la aparente preocupación de Boris Johnson, el peligro de un compromiso entre Rusia y Ucrania es inexistente.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez anuncia que España financiará la reconstrucción de Mariupol, tan pronto como regrese a manos ucranianas.



Es un chiste??
Fuente??


----------



## Egam (19 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Es un chiste??
> Fuente??



Sarcasmo


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ahora la pregunta es cómo detener los combates, que durarán todo el verano.



Si el periodista o sus amos de la Nato, se piensan que la llegada del general invierno detendra la ofensiva aliada, lo tienen claro, a las tropas siberianas les encanta combatir con nieve y temperaturas polares, niet problemo !!!.

PD- Muy optimistas estan en el bloque ojtbi...


----------



## BHAN83 (19 Jun 2022)

__





Trigo. China vs España


Mientras en el primer mundo desarrollado de España se dobla el precio del kg de harina de trigo, como si estuvieramos en la edad media sujetos a la ira de los Dioses para poder comer.... En el tercer mundo en desarrollo de China ocurre esto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Me permito ponerlo en duda (que el suministro sea español). Los españoles no tenemos "familia", tenemos "apellidos". Familia es apellido en ruso e imagino que también en ucraniano. Y el nombre de la empaquetadora no es español, sino ruso o ucraniano. Parece un formulario genérico hecho en un país rusófono. La parte en francés también tiene faltas de ortografía.



Según comentarios de la cuenta de donde lo saqué (de las más serias) sería munición hecha en países de Europa del Este y vendida por una empresa española. 

_There is funny story about this. It’s a Front company in Spain that does laundromat for Czech and Bulgarian armament. 

There are many such companies in Cyprus, Spain, UK etc that actually « sell » armament that is in fact alloted or produced in East Europe. _


----------



## Artedi (19 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Según comentarios de la cuenta de donde lo saqué (de las más serias) sería munición hecha en países de Europa del Este y vendida por una empresa española.
> 
> _There is funny story about this. It’s a Front company in Spain that does laundromat for Czech and Bulgarian armament.
> 
> There are many such companies in Cyprus, Spain, UK etc that actually « sell » armament that is in fact alloted or produced in East Europe. _



No digo que no, pero desde luego el papel no lo prueba. Sí parece, en cambio, hecho por una compañía búlgara, tanto por las faltas como por el apellido en la firma, Georgieva, que está escrito en alfabeto cirílico y además es común en Bulgaria.

No sé de dónde deducen, pues, que la distribuidora es española (ni qué necesidad tiene una compañía búlgara de usarla). No digo que no sea, insisto, pero no queda claro de dónde han concluido eso, ni de qué firma concreta se trata.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Esta guerra la empezaron los globalistas hace 8 años


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

La sangría de ucranianos heridos o muertos en estos últimos días es la más alta que he visto desde el inicio de la guerra. Es preciso que depongan las armas cuanto antes o las utilicen para cargarse al hijo de puta de Zelenski y sus personas de confianza. Y poner a otra persona al mando cuya primera actividad en su mandato será la de negociar con Rusia la rendición de Ucrania a poder ser de la forma menos perjudicial para ellos, teniendo en cuenta que tampoco están en posición de exigir ni negociar nada. Y por supuesto que asuma desde el primer momento los requisitos fundamentales exigidos por Rusia: NEUTRALIDAD, desnazificación y desmilitarización.

Recopilo algunas. Aviso. Contenido explícito.




Spoiler


----------



## pgas (19 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Joder, de verdad, como te gusta enredar y como te aburres. O sea que los bombardeos al Donbass no se puede parar porque no es factible bombardear Adveevka…
> 
> En fin… es que esto no da más de sí. Que manera más absurda de engancharse con alguien que cree que la intervención rusa está siendo un éxito para ellos.
> 
> ...




como si te quieres poner en plan Alfombras, vamos a ver, céntrate, la guerra no es un asunto personal o individual, y lo que piense un civil del Donbass puede ser humanamente entendible pero no justifica ninguna táctica shock&awe

no se pueden arrasar todas y cada una de las posiciones ukronazis del Donbass sin graves consecuencias para los civiles filorusos, punto


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## millie34u (19 Jun 2022)

Menudo subnormal


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



hehe muy bueno


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk no es 'sin sentido' o un 'desperdicio de munición'. Están matando deliberadamente a civiles para aumentar la presión política sobre la RPD y los líderes rusos para desviar las fuerzas del área de Severodonetsk-Slavyansk, un objetivo militar muy claro.



Parecido a lo que hicieron los ingleses al bombardear Berlin. Pero es que aquí hay un jodida diferencia, esos cañones y sobre todo la munición necesaria tiene que pasar los puentes del Dnieper. Parece que cuesta localizar los cañones y silenciarlos, pero los puentes no se mueven, son grandes y estan fijos. Que Putin no de esa orden , es lo unico que los mantiene ahí haciendo posible ese bombardeo y ademas alargando la toma de lo que queda del Donbas


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Pues para que contestas, subnormal



porque me sale del cono, tontolapolla


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

T-64. 

Una de las explicaciones a su uso, es que cuando ves los voluntaios muchos son de 40 para arriba. Aunque la entra en uso de los t-64 es mediados y finales de los 60, estuvieron en activo muchas decadass hasta que fueron sustituidos por los t-72. La Urss tenia unidades de segunda linea con ellos hasta los 90. 

Aparecen en zonas, donde hay batallones voluntarios o milicias. No parecen la dotación de las unidades (pocas) del ejercito ruso..


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk no es 'sin sentido' o un 'desperdicio de munición'. Están matando deliberadamente a civiles para aumentar la presión política sobre la RPD y los líderes rusos para desviar las fuerzas del área de Severodonetsk-Slavyansk, un objetivo militar muy claro.



Rusia necesita meter más tropas en el asador si quiere ganar la guerra. A este paso terminarán con la movilización completa.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parecido a lo que hicieron los ingleses al bombardear Berlin. Pero es que aquí hay un jodida diferencia, esos cañones y sobre todo la munición necesaria tiene que pasar los puentes del Dnieper. Parece que cuesta localizar los cañones y silenciarlos, pero los puentes no se mueven, son grandes y estan fijos. Que Putin no de esa orden , es lo unico que los mantiene ahí haciendo posible ese bombardeo y ademas alargando la toma de lo que queda del Donbas



A ver quién se lo dice a Putin...


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

MCC dijo:


> ¡Hola, Nefer! Viejopolla cabrón, ¿cómo estás? ¿Qué ha dicho el Arcángel Gabriel en estos últimos días? Pasaba casualmente por aquí y te encuentro. Aprovecho para compartirte este videillo, es de un piloto ruso capturado, el tiparraco iba tan contento en su SU-25 a bombardear civiles y mira que cosas, la vida da muchas vueltas, míralo tú mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> Y aprovecha el verano para ir a la playa, darte sol, ligar con alguna chortina, que puede ser tu último verano eh.



Cono, otro que dice ser israhellita (como el tontopollas del Jagger) riete, a los mercenarios que los está capturando rusia ni volverán a ver a sus putas familias, seguid haciendo salvajadas contra los rusos. Por cierto Assad sigue en el poder y lo de hezbollah desde el 2006 sin entrar en libano todo bien, no? sionazis muertos nunca hacen dano, queq se jodan sus putas familias.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rusia necesita meter más tropas en el asador si quiere ganar la guerra. A este paso terminarán con la movilización completa.



A Rusia le interesa una guerra lenta porque está friendonos a los europedos y usanos. A las republicas una guerra rápida para que los ucros no bombardeen a civiles


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cita del enlace:
> 
> _"Pero todo indica que nada de esto es una iniciativa italiana sino parte de un ‎programa de la OTAN aplicado en todos los países miembros de ese bloque bélico.
> Eso explica ‎por qué el Consejo de Defensa de Polonia acaba de solicitar al proveedor de internet Orange que censure nuestro sitio web, Red Voltaire. ‎_
> ...



Mi provecta edad me permite responderle, con Franco hubo dos etapas en la censura de prensa, la primera hasta 1969 era la censura previa, toda publicación pasaba por censura antes de salir al público, la segunda, desde Fraga Iribarne era un censura a posteriori, salia la pubicación y era secuestrada por orden judicial si no cumplia con los principios del Movimiento. Esto es lo que pretenden hacer estos demócratas bruselos, usted publica y la empresa editora le secuestra la publicación.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A Rusia le interesa una guerra lenta porque está friendonos a los europedos y usanos. A las republicas una guerra rápida para que los ucros no bombardeen a civiles



A Rusia lo que le interesa es ganar la guerra. La historia muestra que las guerras son muy jodidas, con mucha incertidumbre de por medio. Si puede ganarla ya, que lo haga. A saber que pasará en unos meses.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ayer hubo un ataque que produjo el hundimiento de un remolcador ruso que se dirigía a la isla de las Serpientes, una hora antes estuvo sobrevolando un dron USAno.
> 
> La respuesta rusa ha sido contundente donde menos se lo esperaban en Siria. La principal base americana que tienen fue bombardeada por dos Su-35 y un Su-24 dos horas después.
> 
> ...



Me pregunto por qué los rusos avisaron a los usanos para que desalojasen esa base en Siria porque iban a atacarla.
Lo pregunto porque los usanos nunca avisan a los rusos cuando atacan sus efectivos, en este caso el remolcador ruso que iba a la isla de las Serpientes y ha sido hundido por los usanos
¿Qué sentido tiene avisar?
¿Intentar que no escale más la situación?
¿Demostrarles que pese a estar avisados los misiles rusos llegan igual?
No encuentro respuesta que me satisfaga.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué los rusos avisaron a los usanos para que desalojasen esa base en Siria porque iban a atacarla.
> Lo pregunto porque los usanos nunca avisan a los rusos cuando atacan sus efectivos, en este caso el remolcador ruso que iba a la isla de las Serpientes y ha sido hundido por los usanos
> ¿Qué sentido tiene avisar?
> ¿Intentar que no escale más la situación?
> ...



Es el siguiente paso, ahora ya están advertidos.
La fuerza se dosifica, nunca demuestres lo máximo que puedes hacer, utiliza lo mínimo necesario para lograr tu objetivo, el contrario ya se imaginara el resto e incluso magnificara lo que tu puedas hacer.


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver quién se lo dice a Putin...



Ya lo sabe. Le da igual.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Jun 2022)

Fuerzas del grupo Wagner atacando el pueblo de Nikolaevka al sur del saliente de Lysychansk


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es el siguiente paso, ahora ya están advertidos.
> La fuerza se dosifica, nunca demuestres lo máximo que puedes hacer, utiliza lo mínimo necesario para lograr tu objetivo, el contrario ya se imaginara el resto e incluso magnificara lo que tu puedas hacer.



Parece que Putin va a presupuesto rácano y no quiere gastar más. Eso tiene un problema, bueno dos:

1.- La propaganda del enemigo te hace quedar como una puta mierda y medio mundo se rie de ti. Esto te podía dar igual: que hablen, yo a lo mio.
2.- Da falsas esperanzas a los combatientes del otro ejército, lo que propicia la prolongación en el tiempo del conflicto. Se puede prolongar tanto que al final te sale más caro.

También hay un tercero: no se aplasta al enemigo, se le deja medio vivo, medio muerto y dentro de unos años tienes que volver a empezar de cero. Vamos, repetir la cagada de 2014.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A Rusia lo que le interesa es ganar la guerra. La historia muestra que las guerras son muy jodidas, con mucha incertidumbre de por medio. Si puede ganarla ya, que lo haga. A saber que pasará en unos meses.



Ya ha ganado la comercial, que es más importante para nosotros.

La otra la va ganando a su ritmo


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *Parece que Putin va a presupuesto rácano y no quiere gastar más. Eso tiene un problema, bueno dos:*
> 
> 1.- La propaganda del enemigo te hace quedar como una puta mierda y medio mundo se rie de ti. Esto te podía igual: que hablen, yo a lo mio.
> 2.- Da falsas esperanzas a los combatientes del otro ejército, lo que propicia la prolongación en el tiempo del conflicto. Se puede prolongar tanto que al final te sale más caro.
> ...



Es otra forma de ver que Rusia no da para más. Yo creo que no avanzan más porque no pueden. Para aumentar el ritmo necesitan una economía de guerra y no están por la labor. También, el hecho de que Putin no hable más que de generalidades con cumplir todos los objetivos indica que no las tienen todas consigo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> ... y al dia siguiente llegó Johnson a Kiev a decirle que de negociar nada.
> Y le prometió entrenarle 10.000 ucranianos cada 3 meses para mandarlos al matadero.
> 
> Así que ya se ha visto quien manda en Kiev. Y visto lo visto, resulta increíblemente absurdo que quieran unir Ucrania a la UE, sabiendo como se sabe que pertenecen al grupo antiUE controlado por los anglos, junto a los bálticos y polacos.




Entonces, ¿qué podría ofrecer la UE a Ucrania para que acepte negociar un acuerdo de paz?
Lo de entrar en la UE lo había pedido Ucrania, es lógico que la UE le ofrezca la entrada
Esta es la típica situación en la que la UE ha metido la pata en un cepo y no sabe cómo sacarlo. Ahora Ucrania está en una situación perfecta para chantajear a la UE, es decir, los anglos están en una situación perfecta para chantajear aún más a la UE y los rusos mirando desde la barrera asombrados de la escasez de miras de una Europa incapaz de ver la jugada hasta que estamos siendo devorados (literal)

No sé cómo acabará esto, pero no pinta bien. La única "solución" que veo es que en la próxima cumbre Europa en bloque decida su salida de la OTAN, pero eso lo veo totalmente imposible y más con la Brujenloquen al mando. Más factible veo una disgregación lenta de la UE. No sé, cualquier posibilidad será una improvisación (o sea, un mal remedio=otro error), porque parece que nadie en Europa se esperaba este escenario.
Llegó la hora del dolor


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje no encryptado de su amigo Gabor , Premio Galileo de Astrofisicadesde Budapest para decirle que la UE ya esta trabajando en el8vo paquete de sanciones :
> a ) eliminar el idioma ruso de las academias de idiomas
> b ) retirar las obras de arte de artistas rusos de los museos de la UE y organismos oficiales
> ...



Hasta que no prohíban los polvorones de la Estepa en el Kremlin no se sentirán concernidos.


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es otra forma de ver que Rusia no da para más. Yo creo que no avanzan más porque no pueden. Para aumentar el ritmo necesitan una economía de guerra y no están por la labor. También, el hecho de que Putin no hable más que de generalidades con cumplir todos los objetivos indica que no las tienen todas consigo.



Claro que da para más. Da para muchísimo más. Tienen un ejército de 1 millón de tios en activo y 2 millones en la reserva. Y armas tienen hasta hartar, no están usando ni el 10 % de su potencia de fuego. Y no habría que llevarlos a la otra punta del mundo, están en la puerta de casa.

Hasta ahora han usado 100-110 mil tios. Fíjate si les queda mecha. Por supuesto esos 100-110 mil, más los 40-50 mil de las repúblicas, hacen lo que pueden con los medios que tienen, que no es poco: calzarse un ejército de 700 mil tios poco a poco.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Jamás pensé que diría esto, pero ojalá Melenchon arrase a Macron en las elecciones y Francia se convierta en un polvorín anti europeo y sobre todo, anti anglo, como lo fue con De Gaulle.

Y mira que Melenchon está en el otro lado de mi pensamiento más racional y pasional. Pero el mundo está cambiando a marchas forzadas, y hay que elegir bando.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi probecta edad me permite responderle, con Franco hubo dos etapas en la censura de prensa, la primera hasta 1969 era la censura previa, toda publicación pasaba por censura antes de salir al público, la segunda, desde Fraga Iribarne era un censura a posteriori, salia la pubicación y era secuestrada por orden judicial si no cumplia con los principios del Movimiento. Esto es lo que pretenden hacer estos demócratas bruselos, usted publica y la empresa editora le secuestra la publicación.



Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
(Perdón por el off topic)


----------



## ariel77 (19 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> como si te quieres poner en plan Alfombras, vamos a ver, céntrate, la guerra no es un asunto personal o individual, y lo que piense un civil del Donbass puede ser humanamente entendible pero no justifica ninguna táctica shock&awe
> 
> no se pueden arrasar todas y cada una de las posiciones ukronazis del Donbass sin graves consecuencias para los civiles filorusos, punto



Céntrate tú. Claro que la guerra no es un asunto individual, el motivo por el que Rusia no emplea el shock & awe no tiene nada que ver con proteger a los filorusos de represalias ucranianas. Eso es de cuento para ir a dormir.

Te has enganchado de una manera absurda a un comentario, dentro de un mensaje mucho mas largo, en el que simplemente decía que si fuese civil del Donbass a lo mejor prefería otra estrategia. NADA MÁS.

Y a partir de ahí has elaborado una teoría rocambolesca relacionando toda la estrategia militar rusa con motivos humanitarios, algo totalmente absurdo porque las guerras humanitarias no existen.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Limitar la libertad de información? ahora plantéese una pregunta ¿de qué forma ese ciudadano promedio, simple y desconocedor de las complejidades de la política, va a diferenciar información de desinformación?
> 
> Lo de la democracia y la libertad es muy hermoso, sobre el papel. La realidad es que la mayoría necesita ser pastoreado. La gran mayoría. Y ojala no fuese así, y las gentes tuviesen el criterio para merecer tal sistema social ideal : pues muy bien, trabajemos para que así sea, si eso es posible. Bonito sueño por el que valdría la pena sufrir e incluso morir, pero hasta entonces, hacen falta pastores. Y las ovejas escuchar tan solo la voz de su buen pastor... mientras este lo sea.
> 
> Y si se me permite un atrevimiento más, tan solo observemos la realidad actual en uno y otro lado... y sus opciones ¿acaso no vemos un líder (pastor) en cada bando? ¿acaso no vemos la propaganda de ambos? con más o menos mentiras y mentirijillas, claro está. Y las gentes siguen a unos y a otros. Esa es la realidad. Otros pese a su admiración por las grandes figuras, mantienen su 'fe' en determinados partidos o ideologías y en quienes han sido los ideólogos (profetas) en éstas. Ovejas y pastores al fin y al cabo... y algunas cabrichuelas.




Estoy en desacuerdo. Libertad de información siempre. Pastoreo nunca
Ocurre que en occidente se ha descuidado intencionadamente el cultivo de la lógica, la dialéctica, el análisis, la investigación, etc en los colegios en pro de un listado de clichés de conveniencia a la moda.

Por suerte en los países de oriente se sigue cultivando el debate inteligente, la investigación, la búsqueda de la realidad, se valora el esfuerzo, la indagación... etc. 
Hay esperanza para la humanidad, pero no en occidente donde tenemos dos generaciones perdidas. Nos va a costar remontar, hay demasiada ceguera.
Una cosa es un líder y otra un pastor, para mí no son sinónimos en absoluto


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro que da para más. Da para muchísimo más. Tienen un ejército de 1 millón de tios en activo y 2 millones en la reserva. Y armas tienen hasta hartar, no están usando ni el 10 % de su potencia de fuego. Y no habría que llevarlos a la otra punta del mundo, están en la puerta de casa.
> 
> Hasta ahora han usado 100-110 mil tios. Fíjate si les queda mecha. Por supuesto esos 100-110 mil, más los 40-50 mil de las repúblicas, hacen lo que pueden con los medios que tienen, que no es poco: calzarse un ejército de 700 mil tios poco a poco.



Yo creo que esos ratios son demasiado optimistas para Rusia. Al inicio de la invasión empezaron con 150k, al menos es lo que reportaban los USA. Luego es imposible tener a 150k (o 100k, da igual) en estado de combate de forma continua, necesitan relevos permanentes. Además de las cuantiosas bajas que habrán sufrido. Es decir, que a lo mejor para tener a 100-150k allí, necesitan tener directamente involucrados a 300-500k. 

El generalato ruso, a diferencia del de la OTAN, sabe lo que son las guerras de verdad. Y tienen que tener muy claro lo difícil que es ganarlas.


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Jun 2022)

La OTAN vigila a las personas y medios que ‎cuestionan la versión oficial sobre la guerra


El diario italiano Corriere della Sera reveló, el 5 de julio de 2022, la existencia de un programa de ‎vigilancia sobre personalidades italianas clasificadas como «prorrusas». Ese programa es dirigido ‎por el servicio de inteligencia de Italia, que depende ‎directamente del primer ministro. ‎...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La OTAN vigila a las personas y medios que ‎cuestionan la versión oficial sobre la guerra
> 
> 
> El diario italiano Corriere della Sera reveló, el 5 de julio de 2022, la existencia de un programa de ‎vigilancia sobre personalidades italianas clasificadas como «prorrusas». Ese programa es dirigido ‎por el servicio de inteligencia de Italia, que depende ‎directamente del primer ministro. ‎...
> ...



Bueno, lo que ya sabíamos. Hace tiempo que en Europa se acabó la libertad de expresión y prensa.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Jun 2022)

Las principales agencias de noticias rusas informaron sobre la rendición del batallón ucraniano "Aidar" a la milicia popular de la LPR en el pueblo de Metelkino, en las afueras de Severodonetsk.


comandante #Aidar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue capturado durante la liberación de Metelkino cerca de #Severodonetsk. Será llevado al antiguo campo de detención nazi alemán en Rostov-on-Don en Rusia.
Cientos de mercenarios extranjeros heridos/muertos en Severodonetsk


El MOD de #Ucrania informa que el avance de las tropas #rusas continúa cerrando el bolsillo para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales en #Lysanchk
Enfrentamientos en curso en Nikolaevka, avanzando desde el N (desde el lado de Nyrkovo) y el NE (desde el lado de Vrubovka) #Donbass


Parece que Moldavia también está rogando por la desnazificación
La pregunta es si eso será antes o después de limpiar los países bálticos...
⚔⚔⚔La presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, firmó una ley que prohíbe la retransmisión de noticias y programas analíticos de Rusia
También está prohibida la proyección de películas de guerra rusas⚔⚔⚔


Un paso más cerca de la Tercera Guerra Mundial hoy. Occidente, al poner de facto a Kaliningrado bajo asedio, está incitando a Rusia a entrar en el Báltico.
ÚLTIMA HORA: Lituania anuncia que su prohibición de tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado entrará en vigor hoy


----------



## alnitak (19 Jun 2022)

que asco da USA

es clavada a la decadencia del imperio romano.. gracias que nos quedan rusia china e india , dios que asco


----------



## niraj (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué los rusos avisaron a los usanos para que desalojasen esa base en Siria porque iban a atacarla.
> Lo pregunto porque los usanos nunca avisan a los rusos cuando atacan sus efectivos, en este caso el remolcador ruso que iba a la isla de las Serpientes y ha sido hundido por los usanos
> ¿Qué sentido tiene avisar?
> ¿Intentar que no escale más la situación?
> ...



En Siria tienen ese acuerdo.
Y los rusos tienen la hoy en día extraña costumbre de mantener su palabra.


----------



## kopke (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jamás pensé que diría esto, pero ojalá Melenchon arrase a Macron en las elecciones y Francia se convierta en un polvorín anti europeo y sobre todo, anti anglo, como lo fue con De Gaulle.
> 
> Y mira que Melenchon está en el otro lado de mi pensamiento más racional y pasional. Pero el mundo está cambiando a marchas forzadas, y hay que elegir bando.



Estoy contigo. El sionismo ha cambiado los paradigmas.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
> (Perdón por el off topic)



Que atrevidos, así que les importaba tres almohadones que les secuestraran la edición.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Pues a los morogitanos os estan dando por delante los marroquies y por el culo los yanquis, y encima les poneis buena cara.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Parece que Rusia ayer utilizó sus kaliber en Dnipro para cargarse a 50 militares de alto rango, algún general incluido.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

En vez de uno en uno, 50 de una tacada.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

"Todo lo que hagan los ucranianos, se lo atribuimos a los rusos"


----------



## ccartech (19 Jun 2022)

Un escuadrón de combatientes extranjeros estadounidenses en UKR fue extraído hoy después de sufrir graves heridas en combate cerca de Severodonetsk, acc. a fuentes UKR.



Sergei Melnichuk, comandante del batallón nacional "Aidar" fue capturado por soldados rusos. Responderá por las atrocidades cometidas contra civiles


----------



## Arraki (19 Jun 2022)

Pues parece que el champiñón reportado ayer no era un arsenal


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*Análisis. La gran prueba de Madrid: del enfado de Erdogan a la visita sorpresa de Zelenski.*
Dentro de diez días, el miércoles 29 de junio, *Madrid* se blindará ante la llegada de decenas de líderes mundiales con motivo de *la cumbre de la OTAN*.

Desde que estalló la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado 24 de febrero, *Volodimir Zelenski *no ha sacado un pie de su país.









El gran reto de Madrid: ganar el pulso a Erdogan


Dentro de diez días, el miércoles 29 de junio, Madrid se blindará ante la llegada de decenas de líderes mundiales con motivo de la cumbre de la OTAN. La cita es hercúlea: los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En vez de uno en uno, 50 de una tacada.



50 juntos, ¿es eso creíble?


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Es increíble lo que les está costando a los rusos avanzar a pesar del repligue. Y todavía hay gente que cree que pueden hacerse con toda ucrania. 

Que locura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

Menuda mamarrachada. Las guerras siempre si las ganas de calle mejor.






Alvin Red dijo:


> Es el siguiente paso, ahora ya están advertidos.
> La fuerza se dosifica, nunca demuestres lo máximo que puedes hacer, utiliza lo mínimo necesario para lograr tu objetivo, el contrario ya se imaginara el resto e incluso magnificara lo que tu puedas hacer.


----------



## Octubrista (19 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues parece que el champiñón reportado ayer no era un arsenal



Habría que tener algún dato más concreto y referencias para saber realmente la superficie de actuación de esa explosión, pero un círculo de 200 metros (mínimo) o más, de construcciones, bien que pudieran haber sido destruidas con todos esos militares ucranianos dentro, y los que hubiera por sus alrededores.

Con tantos ucranianos rindiéndose, y la información que tienen los rusos, es posible que sea cierto lo que cuentan y hayan acertado con un centro de mando.




Roedr dijo:


> 50 juntos, ¿es eso creíble?



50 se refiere a la suma de mandos entre oficiales y generales. 

Bien puede haber en un centro de mando una suma así, aunque seguramente la cifra la inflan, con que hayan sido la mitad, y si esos mandos son lo relevantes que se supone, el golpe es evidente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

teniendo en cuenta que las perdidas para atacantes son siempre mayores, que severodonets esta protegido por lisichiansk.... 

es un plan perfecto



Nefersen dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. El Donbass es el terreno de batalla ideal para Rusia. Cerca de sus fronteras, con población amiga. Atrae a las tropas nazis a ese patio privado y los tritura. Sólo cuando haya eliminado por completo la capacidad de resistencia, avanzará, y entonces lo hará muy rápido, como un desfile triunfal. En pocas palabras, el Donbass es el Ebro de Putin (en referencia a la batalla decisiva de la guerra civil donde la República se desangró).


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Habría que tener algún dato más concreto y referencias para saber realmente la superficie de actuación de esa explosión, pero un círculo de 200 metros (mínimo) o más, de construcciones, bien que pudieran haber sido destruidas con todos esos militares ucranianos dentro, y los que hubiera por sus alrededores.
> 
> Con tantos ucranianos rindiéndose, y la información que tienen los rusos, es posible que sea cierto lo que cuentan y hayan acertado con un centro de mando.



¿Te refieres al hongo?. Posteé la imagen ayer, pero no sabía que era un centro de mando. Yo pensaba que era un depósito de munición o de combustible. La energía liberada no fue ni medio normal, hay se liberó mucho kilotón.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Lo siento porque también están cayendo muchos ucranianos pero éste es el camino.


----------



## SanRu (19 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No lo creo. Se limitará a bombardear centros de mando y arsenales y envíos de armas. Pero no le interesa perjudicar a la población local, que tarde o temprano volverá a su casa eslava.
> 
> A Rusia, una vez alcanzados los objetivos, le basta con parapetarse detrás de una zona de seguridad y esperar a que sea el propio pueblo ucraniano el que deponga al payaso y pida la paz. Los miles de muertos semanales ejecutados como carne de cañón en una resistencia inútil no son números, tienen madres, hermanas, mujeres, hijas.



Por un lado, yo cuento con la baja capacidad de soportar la guerra por parte del pueblo y el ejército ucraniano cuando el 100% de las regiones que he enumerado estén en manos rusas y por lo tanto con poca cosa, se producirá la rendición (nunca incluyo Odessa porque a día de hoy es todavía una incógnita para mí y no me aventuiro a hacer un pronóstico).

Por otro lado, en mi opinión, ya se han roto los lazos de hermandad entre el Oeste de Ucrania y Rusia y necesitarán el paso de varias generaciones para que el odio inoculado por los políticos y el dolor producido por la guerra se olvide. Así que "eso" no pesará a la hora de decidir los objetivos a bombardear el la fase final de la guerra.

Sobre lo de "parapetarse detrás" de una zona de seguridad no va a pasar jamás. El Dombass lleva 8 años soportando el bombardeo y esta guerra se ha hecho justamente para acabar con eso. 

Aun así, podrías llevar razón y yo estar equivocado, el tiempo nos dará o quitará razones.

Un saludo,


----------



## Octubrista (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al hongo?. Posteé la imagen ayer, pero no sabía que era un centro de mando. Yo pensaba que era un depósito de munición o de combustible. La energía liberada no fue ni medio normal, hay se liberó mucho kilotón.



Sí, me refiero a ese hongo, si realmente fue el objetivo del que se habla, y anuncian los rusos, un centro de mando ucraniano.

Pero bueno, a ver si con el paso de las horas se va sabiendo algo más concreto.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
> (Perdón por el off topic)



*Off-topic*

Luego salieron más:













O de contracultura en el tardo franquismo 73/74


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

el alquiler en la serpentina se va a poner por las nubes
da igual paga dimitri en rusia, los pirricos avances los disfrutan los imperialistas del foro y la oligarquia con el khan al mando


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Los servicios de inteligencia británicos observan problemas importantes en la moral de los militares rusos, lo que probablemente impide a Rusia alcanzar sus objetivos operativos.

Cabe señalar que en los últimos días tanto Rusia como Ucrania han seguido realizando fuertes bombardeos de artillería en direcciones al norte, este y sur de la "bolsa" de Severodonetsk, pero sin cambios en la línea del frente. Las unidades de combate de ambos bandos están inmersas en intensos combates en el Donbass y es probable que su moral sea variable.

Unidades enteras de Rusia siguen rechazando órdenes y siguen produciéndose enfrentamientos armados entre los oficiales y sus tropas", dice el informe.

Señala que las razones de la baja moral de Rusia incluyen un liderazgo deficiente, una capacidad limitada de rotación de las unidades, un número muy elevado de bajas, el estrés en el combate, una logística persistentemente deficiente y problemas salariales.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 50 juntos, ¿es eso creíble?



Pone"Generales y oficiales", un general siempre va rodeado de jefes (coronel a comandante) y estos a su vez de oficiales (capitanes, tenientes) o sea que al menos se han cepillado entre 5 a 10 Generales.


----------



## pgas (19 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Céntrate tú. Claro que la guerra no es un asunto individual, el motivo por el que Rusia no emplea el shock & awe no tiene nada que ver con proteger a los filorusos de represalias ucranianas. Eso es de cuento para ir a dormir.
> 
> Te has enganchado de una manera absurda a un comentario, dentro de un mensaje mucho mas largo, en el que simplemente decía que si fuese civil del Donbass a lo mejor prefería otra estrategia. NADA MÁS.
> 
> Y a partir de ahí has elaborado una teoría rocambolesca relacionando toda la estrategia militar rusa con motivos humanitarios, algo totalmente absurdo porque las guerras humanitarias no existen.




y vuelta la burra al trigo, yo no me engancho a nada ni tengo una teoría, te he dicho simplemente que esa estrategia tuya, y te cito


> No habría represalia alguna porque no quedaría ni un miserable cuartel ucraniano en pie.



es una basura y al ejemplo de Avdeevka me remito, pero hay muchos más


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Lo de la tele y medios rusos sería para pegarse unas buenas risas con sus delirios... pero el lavado de cerebro y el fanatismo que van inoculando a su población es un peligro.


Teniendo además al tirano que tienen de mandatario.


----------



## pemebe (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que mantiene a la OTAN fuera de una confrontación con Rusia sigue siendo lo mismo ahora , que en 2014, que en 1991 ...6000 cabezas nucleares y vectores por cientos para lanzarlas.
> 
> El ejercito Ruso de hoy tiene capacidad de lanzar misiles convencionales más precisos, pero incluso eso lo podia hacer en 2014. En tierra ni siquiera estan metiendo lo ultimo, de hecho el 70% es directamente como si entrara en ejercito sovietico. En el ultimo video que puse esta mañana , las milicias ( supongo ) tienen el casco estandar de la URSS.
> 
> Putin intento confraternizar, no por falta de potencia porque creyo que era el mejor camino. Incluso ahora podria desintegrar en 1 hora puentes, centrales electricas, los sitios oficiales de Kiev , a Zelensky etc...etc.. y no lo hace. Como dije en 2014 es una decisión politica, no una falta de podentcia militar. Y le podia haber salido bien pero no fue así, ahora de momento no le va mal puede sostener esto unos meses, y luego cambiar el paso si lo ve jodido.



Un problema adicional es el de las municiones. tienes que almacenar muchas para poder iniciar una guerra larga (msilees, obuses de artilleria, armas cortas ...) y eso muy probablemente no lo tuvieran en 2014. De hecho Ucrania se ha quedado sin misiles de artilleria tipo sovietico aun tirando de las reservas de todos los paises del este.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

¿ en qué consiste la bolsa ? 

En enriquecerse especulando ¿ y eso qué es ? arruinar a otros para quedarse con su dinero porque la especulación es lo contrario a la producción. no se produce nada. Se destruye . 

Es la expectativa de que aumentando de forma artificial el precio de un producto , los que han promovido la trama de ingeniería financiera puedan ganar mucho más que quien lo fabricó y no la ganancia derivada de su uso.

Una operación especuladora busca no disfrutar del bien o servicio involucrado, sino obtener un beneficio de la o las fluctuaciones de su precio 
*
¿ Tienen compasión en la bolsa cuando arruinan a una empresa o a miles de personas ? NO ! para eso están !

¿ acaso los que venden el piso de la abuela por 10 veces más de lo que cuesta tienen compasión del pardillo que lo compra ? *

Es como si Rusia tuviese compasión por los ucranianos . Lo que quiere es llevarlos al shock para que se rindan . 
Pues tal como está demostrando Rusia y la razón por la que los países tienen ejércitos es porque siempre hay enemigos dispuestos a arruinar países para enriquecerse .
Antes se hacía con invasiones a sangre y fuego ( ahora también ) pero lo que se hace actualmente con el excedente de ahorros de las corporaciones supranacionales que buscan la rentabilidad es arruinar países para obligarlos a pedir préstamos . A veces con la colaboración imprescindible de dirigentes políticos traidores como es el caso de España cuya deuda tendrán que pagar generaciones venideras porque es sideral. 

Es parecido a los préstamos cofidis : Su beneficio es arruinar a la gente más de lo que estaba .
la denostada usura judía de toda la vida que fue la razón principal por la que se les expulsaba de los países. 

Ahora controlan todas las organizaciones supranacionales relacionadas con todo eso.

A diferencia de los Chinos que aunque buscan su beneficio lo hacen a través de la producción y el desarrollo de las naciones ( si les dejan ) .

El modelo chino actual de la economía es igual que el de la Alemania Nazi que los sacó en pocos años de la más absoluta ruina a desafiar a la primera potencia mundial . Teniendo en cuenta el espectacular desarrollo de China en tan pocos años todo sugiere que Mao era un sicario de los judíos como lo fue Stalin y Churchill. 

Los judíos como ha sucedido en el golpe de estado a Trump a veces toman el control de los ejércitos de los países y es cuando los usan para sus beneficios. 








Un monstruo llamado winston churchill


https://www.sinpermiso.info/textos/por-que-no-puede-gran-bretana-afrontar-la-verdad-sobre-winston-churchill Hay constancia de que Churchill alabó el “linaje ario” e insistió en que era correcto que “una raza más fuerte, una raza de mayor rango” ocupara el lugar de los pueblos indígenas. No...




www.burbuja.info













Especulación (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

El judío usurero que bebía la sangre de los niños


Han llevado putas a Eleusis Los cadáveres banquetean A la señal de usura (…) La usura es el mal, neschek He ahí el corazón del mal El fuego si




www.jotdown.es


----------



## Remequilox (19 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro que da para más. Da para muchísimo más. Tienen un ejército de 1 millón de tios en activo y 2 millones en la reserva. Y armas tienen hasta hartar, no están usando ni el 10 % de su potencia de fuego. Y no habría que llevarlos a la otra punta del mundo, están en la puerta de casa.
> 
> Hasta ahora han usado 100-110 mil tios. Fíjate si les queda mecha. Por supuesto esos 100-110 mil, más los 40-50 mil de las repúblicas, hacen lo que pueden con los medios que tienen, que no es poco: calzarse un ejército de 700 mil tios poco a poco.



Las fuerzas activas rusas, de forma "_simultanea_", al parecer no superan en ningún momento los alrededor de 150.000 efectivos, entre vanguardia y retaguardia (70.000-80.000 en el frente de forma simultanea a lo sumo).
Otra cosa es que no solo existe una política de gestión de RR.HH. con mucha rotación (para evitar un exceso de fatiga de guerra), sino que además, han implementado una política general de refresco de contingentes, y alrededor de unos 350.000 efectivos (de un total nominal de 1.400.000, un 25 %), ya han pasado en un momento u otro por Ucrania (sea en misiones de combate y fuego real, sea en otras tareas de apoyo).
Es un derivado de los conocimientos y experiencias de Dvornikov (el actual comandante en jefe sobre el terreno, y posible sucesor de Gerasimov al frente del Estado Mayor), viendo las diferentes capacidades de combate efectivas de diferentes ejércitos.
Es cierto que en todo momento ha habido contingentes rusos escasos (aparentemente), pero a su vez, en casi 4 meses de guerra, un 25 % del total de las FF.AA activas rusas ha adquirido algún tipo de experiencia y conocimiento de capacidad de combate bajo fuego real (y enemigo potente y real).

Comentario aparte merecen las promociones de la Universidad de Speznatz de Gudermes (universidad PRIVADA, por cierto), donde al parecer están haciendo promociones aceleradas, concluidas todas ellas con su correspondiente "_Prácticum_" en una misión voluntaria en Ucrania en combate real.
Las promociones de esta "_escuela técnica superior_" ya eran muy buenas (de lo mejor del mundo en su especialidad), pero esta cosecha de graduados de 2022 va a ser excepcional.

Quien pretenda entender el propósito ruso, lo primero debe diferenciar entre Objetivos y Resultados.
Por supuesto que el Resultado esperado es la victoria en la guerra EN Ucrania, con sus derivados e interpretables: conquista territorial y hasta donde, neutralización y/o asimilación de la capacidad militar ucraniana, destrucción de la capacidad economía ucrano-independiente, y restauración de la economía ucrano-rusa,....y todas esas cosas...).
Pero eso es el Resultado. 

Los Objetivos son otros (y no necesariamente miméticos y/o coincidentes con los de las Repúblicas): 
Lo primero es que el Objetivo fundamental, que para Rusia se trata de una guerra DEFENSIVA (a corto, medio y largo plazo). Lo segundo, que se trata de reforzar y preparar las CAPACIDADES todas de seguridad (FF.AA, economía, marco legal e institucional,.....) de la Federación. Una victoria táctica aquí, o mediática allí, no sirven de nada si no aporta a ese refuerzo general de capacidades. El tercer objetivo es que los factores de RIESGO resultantes sean menos, menores o más lejanos. Por ejemplo, si la fuerza acorazada polaca se debilita (por transferencia de activos a Ucrania, que son destruidos), eso mejora la posición estratégica defensiva de Kaliningrado.

Analizar las acciones y decisiones rusas requiere integrar esas premisas:
Es un conflicto con propósito DEFENSIVO.
Se busca, sobre todo, aumentar las propias CAPACIDADES.
Se pretende, asimismo, una disminución de los RIESGOS agregados.

A partir de ahí, se puede juzgar si van bien o no tan bien.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

Algunos tienen prisa y a otros les parece muy lento el caminar punitivo de Rusia.
Cuando desconocemos cuales son las previsiones y predicciones del Estado Mayor
del ejercito ruso, los que miramos de lejos nos metemos en veredas incontestables.
Como aseveraron , oficialmente, desde Moscú que esto se acabará al mismo tiempo
que la OTAN haya regresado a las fronteras de 1.997. Entonces, lo que vaya a ser
implica que hay todavía mucha tela que cortar en esta "operación especial militar"

Por ejemplo, es posible que Lituania sea el próximo cordero de sacrificio de la OTAN
en su guerra con Rusia. Echar leña al fuego es parte de la política general del Imperio;
luchar primero contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano y luego hasta el último europeo.
Aunque, pensé que los polacos se ofrecerían como voluntarios para ser los primeros,
pero parece que Lituania está siendo empujada después de su intento de irritar a China.
Y, Lituania, creo que se está arriesgando a perder una parte considerable de su territorio.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Pues parece que el champiñón reportado ayer no era un arsenal



¿Y esa potencia corresponde entonces a la del misil utilizado?


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Un problema adicional es el de las municiones. tienes que almacenar muchas para poder iniciar una guerra larga (msilees, obuses de artilleria, armas cortas ...) y eso muy probablemente no lo tuvieran en 2014. De hecho Ucrania se ha quedado sin misiles de artilleria tipo sovietico aun tirando de las reservas de todos los paises del este.



Las municiones que se estan usando en lo de ucrania son de origen sovietico, de los 80, principios de los 90 en su mayoría. Me refiero a los cohetes , artilleria , y tanques.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las fuerzas activas rusas, de forma "_simultanea_", al parecer no superan en ningún momento los alrededor de 150.000 efectivos, entre vanguardia y retaguardia (70.000-80.000 en el frente de forma simultanea a lo sumo).
> Otra cosa es que no solo existe una política de gestión de RR.HH. con mucha rotación (para evitar un exceso de fatiga de guerra), sino que además, han implementado una política general de refresco de contingentes, y alrededor de unos 350.000 efectivos (de un total nominal de 1.400.000, un 25 %), ya han pasado en un momento u otro por Ucrania (sea en misiones de combate y fuego real, sea en otras tareas de apoyo).
> Es un derivado de los conocimientos y experiencias de Dvornikov (el actual comandante en jefe sobre el terreno, y posible sucesor de Gerasimov al frente del Estado Mayor), viendo las diferentes capacidades de combate efectivas de diferentes ejércitos.
> Es cierto que en todo momento ha habido contingentes rusos escasos (aparentemente), pero a su vez, en casi 4 meses de guerra, un 25 % del total de las FF.AA activas rusas ha adquirido algún tipo de experiencia y conocimiento de capacidad de combate bajo fuego real (y enemigo potente y real).
> ...



Fantástico post.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El modelo chino actual de la economía es igual que el de la Alemania Nazi que los sacó en pocos años de la más absoluta ruina a desafiar a la primera potencia mundial . Teniendo en cuenta el espectacular desarrollo de China en tan pocos años todo sugiere que Mao era un sicario de los judíos como lo fue Stalin y Churchill.



El modelo chino os va a enviar a todos los tipejos como tú a Takla Makan, y no en tren de alta velocidad. Puto nazi.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*El ejército de Ucrania afirma que ha logrado frenar a las tropas rusas cerca de Severodonetsk.*
Las *tropas ucranianas* han afirmado que han podido frenar un *ataque ruso* en pueblos cercanos a la ciudad de Severodonetsk, al este del país, donde las dos partes libran una batalla sin descanso desde hace semanas.

"Nuestras unidades lograron frenar el asalto en la región de *Toshkivka*", ha señalado el ejército ucraniano. "El enemigo se retiró", ha agregado.

Las fuerzas rusas han intentado hacerse con el pueblo de *Orikhove*.

Las evacuaciones desde *Severodonetsk* no han sido posibles desde hace días debido a la destrucción del último puente sobre el río que le unía a Lysychansk.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Corre Forrest, corre...


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En vez de uno en uno, 50 de una tacada.



A alguien se le estan calentando las pelotas con tanta arma occidental , tanto viajito vip, y tanto bombardeo a civiles. 

Como se ve cuando quieren pueden, los mismo podrian hacer con otros objetivos.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Algunos tienen prisa y a otros les parece muy lento el caminar punitivo de Rusia.
> Cuando desconocemos cuales son las previsiones y predicciones del Estado Mayor
> del ejercito ruso, los que miramos de lejos nos metemos en veredas incontestables.
> Como aseveraron , oficialmente, desde Moscú que esto se acabará al mismo tiempo
> ...



Sí, los de Lituania van para premio Darwin. No pueden bloquear el enclave ruso a largo plazo. Es un casus belli de libro.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

No sé quienes acabarán ganando esta guerra si la alargan en el tiempo; pero sí sé quienes vamos a perderla.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A alguien se le estan calentando las pelotas con tanta arma occidental , tanto viajito vip, y tanto bombardeo a civiles.
> 
> Como se ve cuando quieren pueden, los mismo podrian hacer con otros objetivos.



Alejandro I siempre tuvo un canal abierto con Bonaparte, que no paraba de enviarle emisarios suplicando casi un armisticio, solo la terca contumacia de Kutuzov lo impidió, esas insistencia consiguió la retirada de Moscú y el glorioso desastre de la Grande Armee (perdóname Gran Corso por la equiparación con semejante engendro en camiseta)


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa que las tropas rusas y las fuerzas de Donbass continúan moviéndose a lo largo de la frontera de las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk, cerrando la caldera para las Fuerzas Armadas y las fuerzas de seguridad nacionales


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alejandro I siempre tuvo un canal abierto con Bonaparte, que no paraba de enviarle emisarios suplicando casi un armisticio, solo la terca contumacia de Kutuzov lo impidió, esas insistencia consiguió la retirada de Moscú y el glorioso desastre de la Grande Armee (perdóname Gran Corso por la equiparación con semejante engendro en camiseta)



En realidad le comparas con el estado profundo anglo, el de la camiseta no pinta una mierda.

El coleccionismo de armas occidentales va a ser una afición en alza en Rusia


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Si esta INVASIÓN dura mucho tiempo, creo que Europa está jodida.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En realidad le comparas con el estado profundo anglo, el de la camiseta no pinta una mierda.
> 
> El coleccionismo de armas occidentales va a ser una afición en alza en Rusia



Empiezo a discrepar de ese mantra, han creado un monstruo en 2014 que ya tiene vida propia, en el Pentágono piensan que Ucrania es un sitio remoto cerca de Alaska y las putitas uropeas sencillamente se han vuelto locas, en cuanto a balticos, meapilas y otra ralea, sencillamente están en su cruzada particular ¡Deus lo vult!


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Me temo que estamos asistiendo a una nueva reordenación del orden mundial, en la que ningún país Europeo va a ganar el "festival"; Europa solo va a ser el escenario del "festival", que siempre es lo más caro.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*El ejército de Ucrania afirma que ha logrado frenar a las tropas rusas cerca de Severodonetsk.*
Las *tropas ucranianas* han afirmado que han podido frenar un *ataque ruso* en pueblos cercanos a la ciudad de Severodonetsk, al este del país, donde las dos partes libran una batalla sin descanso desde hace semanas.

"Nuestras unidades lograron frenar el asalto en la región de *Toshkivka*", ha señalado el ejército ucraniano. "El enemigo se retiró", ha agregado.

Las fuerzas rusas han intentado hacerse con el pueblo de *Orikhove*.

Las evacuaciones desde *Severodonetsk* no han sido posibles desde hace días debido a la destrucción del último puente sobre el río que le unía a Lysychansk.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me temo que estamos asistiendo a una nueva reordenación del orden mundial, en la que ningún país Europeo va a ganar el "festival"; Europa solo va a ser el escenario del "festival", que siempre es lo más caro.



Que razón tienes, pedorra, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones, bueno, tu no, a ti te colgaremos de los huevos.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Ojiplático estoy:


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Lo dicho, las putitas se creen en misión divina:


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El modelo chino os va a enviar a todos los tipejos como tú a Takla Makan, y no en tren de alta velocidad. Puto nazi.



Efectivamente lo que beneficia a unos países perjudica a otros. 
No en vano saquearon el imperio Chino después de la guerra del Opio y hasta hace pocos años seguían arruinados. 

Están escarmentados y siendo la raza de humanos más inteligentes no tiene sentido que viviesen en el tercer mundo . 
Su ruina era el beneficio de sus explotadores . 

El desarrollo industrial de Estados Unidos se debió a la inversión china desde el siglo XVIII . 

Todo el mundo debería saber que el desarrollo de España y Europa se debió al comercio con China a cambio de la plata extraída en sudamérica.
Filipinas era el nexo de unión. 

Lo que está pasando , es que la impagable deuda contraída con China , después de décadas de importación de sus productos en todos los países occidentales , sabiendo que quedará en papel mojado , se están apresurando en convertirla en bienes tangibles como empresas y cualquier cosa que puedan comprar antes de que todo se derrumbe. 

Xi Jinping es sin la mejor duda el mejor gobernante de toda la historia de la humanidad . 

Lo es para su pueblo . 1.400 millones de chinos todos de la misma raza y todos patriotas . Si los chinos se comportasen como los españoles que viven en las vascongadas y Cagaluña y los socialistas y comunistas ... habría unos 700 países enemigos y unos 300 grupos terroristas como ETA.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo dicho, las putitas se creen en misión divina:



No se que entenderá por armas modernas, pero aparte de los misiles de precisión y los hipersónico que un fusil sea de ultimo modelo o un AK-47 a efectos prácticos poca diferencia hay.


----------



## alnitak (19 Jun 2022)

como mola rusia .. son los.putos amos


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Xi Jinping es sin la mejor duda el mejor gobernante de toda la historia de la humanidad .
> 
> Lo es para su pueblo . 1.400 millones de chinos todos de la misma raza y todos patriotas . Si los chinos se comportasen como los españoles que viven en las vascongadas y Cagaluña y los socialistas y comunistas ... habría unos 700 países enemigos y unos 300 grupos terroristas como ETA.



Si España fuese la República Popular Iberica, los que viven en EH y Cataluña no tendrían la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común, donde estarian solidariamente unidos al resto de los obreros ibéricos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo dicho, las putitas se creen en misión divina:



Son las armas las que matan y por lo tanto los países que las han enviado. 

Es tan absurdo lo contrario , como suponer que los culpables de asesinar a cientos de miles de japoneses con las bombas atómicas fueron los pilotos de los aviones . 

Por lo tanto los países europeos están en guerra con Rusia/China aunque nos quieran disfrazar lo que está pasando. 
*
El daño que causa un misil es el equivalente o mucho peor a la división azul :*

*Más de cuarenta mil españoles lucharon en las filas de la División Azul contra la URSS. Hace 75 años, Franco ordenó su retirada. La deuda con Alemania había sido pagada.*











Franco y la División Azul


La División Azul fue hija de un contexto histórico muy particular: el nacido de la Guerra Civil y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En el primer caso, constituyó el pago




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si España fuese la República Popular Iberica, los que viven en EH y Cataluña no tendrían la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común, donde estarian solidariamente unidos al resto de los obreros ibéricos.



pues mucho mejor que un conglomerado de traidores e hijos de puta saqueando las arcas públicas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

Otro ejemplo de realismo mágico ruso, debe de ser un tema cultural propio de los imperios del este que nunca terminaron de asimilar el empleo de la razon filosofica clasica. Es una de las principales fronteras, la filosofica, entre Europa y Asia. Al Este no le interesa la verdad, vinculado con el plano metafísico y divino, le interesa el poder terrenal, vinculado a lo a-teo y satánico, no le interesa una civilizacion que sepa, le interesa una civilización que sea dominada y que posibilite el dominio. DE alli las mentiras tácticas y las escenificaciones teatrales, pues permiten el dominio por la manipulacion emocional, aunque sacrifican la verdad. El resultado es un imperio viviendo en realismo magico de que son grandes, vivas a Putin e ir a morir por las oligarquias al frente, cuando tienen indicadore socioeconomicos de un shithole.



Remequilox dijo:


> Analizar las acciones y decisiones rusas requiere integrar esas premisas:
> Es un conflicto con propósito DEFENSIVO. INVASION
> Se busca, sobre todo, aumentar las propias CAPACIDADES. EJERCITO DESTRUIDO
> Se pretende, asimismo, una disminución de los RIESGOS agregados. MAS FRONTERAS CON LA OTAN


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues mucho mejor que un conglomerado de traidores e hijos de puta saqueando las arcas públicas



Pero como lo que existe en realidad es el estado nación creado por Francisco Franco, en favor de la oligarquia parasitaria salida del 1814, si quieren huir de semejante mierda, no los culpo. Nadie quiere estar con cejijuntos oliendo a ajo.


----------



## Pirro (19 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero el mundo está cambiando a marchas forzadas, y hay que elegir bando.



A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad el orden social, la política y la guerra han girado siempre en torno a los grandes relatos, las grandes causas. O Dios, o Patria, o Familia, o Libertad o Pueblo.

Diría que desde los años 60 del siglo XX se inició una tendencia que se acrecentó con el colapso de la Unión Soviética de mandar a tomar por culo esos grandes relatos perennes en nuestra Historia, supliéndolos por los pequeños relatos y las causas de chichinabo, creándose un nuevo esquema moral en el que al individuo se le define más por su orientación sexual que por sus ancestros, su clase social o su patria. Un trabajador gay del McMierdas que cobra por horas y suda para llegar a fin de mes ha de sentirse más próximo y más empático con un alto ejecutivo multimillonario si el también es gay y enarbola la bandera LGBTQWERTY que respecto a su compañero de fatigas en el tajo, tan pringado como el, si resulta que es un machirulo conservador simpatizante de Trump.

Y la expresión más brutal de esto la vemos en la forzada, pretendida y subvencionada guerra de sexos en Occidente en la que España alumno aventajado. Quieren a un pueblo atomizado y temeroso, con ellos pelándosela como monos delante de una pantalla, con ellas viendo a los hombres como violadores potenciales y ellos viendo a las mujeres como mantis religiosas que te llevarán a la muerte civil, mientras representantes políticos pretenden hacer de la mujer un sujeto colectivo con intereses propios y contrapuestos al de los hombres. Un puto barbarismo basado en la genitalidad.

Más allá de los países en liza por el control de un territorio, que no deja de ser algo coyuntural donde entran en juego muchos intereses espurios intrincados, creo que el conflicto es ideológico y moral. Está chocando la modernidad, esto es, el desarrollo tecnológico sustentado en valores eternos, con la posmodernidad, el desarrollo tecnológico sustentado por aquellos que quieren hacer tabla rasa con la Humanidad e imponer nuevos valores morales, hasta el punto de pretender anular los derechos civiles que dábamos por descontados o hacer de la pedofilia algo moralmente aceptable.

En lo personal, aún no teniendo hijos, elijo bando y me quedo con el de los valores eternos. Por los hijos de los demás.


----------



## superloki (19 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en la Casa Blanca se desea a todo el mundo un feliz mes LGTBXFJJW...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

ahora se dedican a matar ganado también?



alnitak dijo:


> como mola rusia .. son los.putos amos


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad el orden social, la política y la guerra han girado siempre en torno a los grandes relatos, las grandes causas. O Dios, o Patria, o Familia, o Libertad o Pueblo.
> 
> Diría que desde los años 60 del siglo XX se inició una tendencia que se acrecentó con el colapso de la Unión Soviética de mandar a tomar por culo esos grandes relatos perennes en nuestra Historia, supliéndolos por los pequeños relatos y las causas de chichinabo, creándose un nuevo esquema moral en el que al individuo se le define más por su orientación sexual que por sus ancestros, su clase social o su patria. Un trabajador gay del McMierdas que cobra por horas y suda para llegar a fin de mes ha de sentirse más próximo y más empático con un alto ejecutivo multimillonario si el también es gay y enarbola la bandera LGBTQWERTY que respecto a su compañero de fatigas en el tajo, tan pringado como el, si resulta que es un machirulo conservador simpatizante de Trump.
> 
> ...



Menos farfolla grandilocuente. Todos estos movimentos "empoderantes" son solo el reflejo de las modas yanquis llegadas desde el otro lado del oceano. Todo empeaó con los delitos de odio, legislados a causa de determinados crímenes aberrantes y exclusivamente para evitar tales sucesos, pero ya se sabe que pasa con las legislaciones especiales, que se terminan aplicando a todo el mundo.
La guerra de sexos es una manera muy efectiva de paliar la explisión demográfica, según las cabezas de huevo del Club de Roma. si todos los hombres nos volvemos gays y todas las mujeres trans, la natalidad caerá en picado. Si, ya lo se, es una aberración, pero los promotores de estas aberraciones son cruzados, se creen en misión divina.
Son solo operaciones de control de población. No hace falta rasgarse las vestiduras y desear la vuelta del orden mosaico, basta con enternder al enemigo y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Por el amor de Dios que Argelia se mantenga dura y disuada a estos payasos de hacer algo que tengamos que pagar aún más nosotros.


----------



## Artedi (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
> (Perdón por el off topic)



Es un fake delicioso, pero un fake. También lo es el famoso jeroglífico:
​​​

Spoiler: Solución



(FRASCO, FRASCO, FRASCO, ARRIBA ES PIÑA)


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pirro (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menos farfolla grandilocuente. Todos estos movimentos "empoderantes" son solo el reflejo de las modas yanquis llegadas desde el otro lado del oceano. Todo empeaó con los delitos de odio, legislados a causa de determinados crímenes aberrantes y exclusivamente para evitar tales sucesos, pero ya se sabe que pasa con las legislaciones especiales, que se terminan aplicando a todo el mundo.
> La guerra de sexos es una manera muy efectiva de paliar la explisión demográfica, según las cabezas de huevo del Club de Roma. si todos los hombres nos volvemos gays y todas las mujeres trans, la natalidad caerá en picado. Si, ya lo se, es una aberración, pero los promotores de estas aberraciones son cruzados, se creen en misión divina.
> Son solo operaciones de control de población. No hace falta rasgarse las vestiduras y desear la vuelta del orden mosaico, basta con enternder al enemigo y actuar en consecuencia.



Revístate la Historia, comunista.

Más allá de razones estrictamente utilitaristas de objetivos de reducción poblacional que nadie cuestiona, en fechas tan tempranas como el principio del siglo XX eran MARXISTAS los que pretendieron, en aras de la nueva modernidad, defenestrar la familia como concepto y como sustento del orden social que querían derrocar y eso fue así hasta que llegó el cabrón georgiano a purgar el Partido. El PCUS estaba lleno de progres de la época defensores del “amor libre” y demás moderneces con las que se acabó de un plumazo por razones, también, utilitaristas.

Por otra parte sorprende que siendo tan consciente de las intenciones eugenésicas de las élites actuales te tragaras hasta lo más profundo el relato de los “cabeza huevo” respecto a la plandemia, elaborado por gente que como apuntas, consideran que sobra gente en el mundo. Quizá se dieron cuenta que Pfizer, Moderna, Janssen o Astrazéneca son mucho más efectivas para reducir población que décadas de mariconadas impuestas desde el poder. 

Pero bueno, supongo que alguien como usted, con las cosas tan claras no habrá picado...¿o sí?


----------



## alnitak (19 Jun 2022)

que paliza esta dando Rusia a la NATO...

la NATO no es nada.. no tiene armas, no tien soldados y empiezo a pensar que ni tiene satelites... es un agujero de dinero


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Revístate la Historia, comunista.
> 
> Más allá de razones estrictamente utilitaristas de objetivos de reducción poblacional que nadie cuestiona, en fechas tan tempranas como el principio del siglo XX eran MARXISTAS los que pretendieron, en aras de la nueva modernidad, *defenestrar la familia como concepto* y como sustento del orden social que querían derrocar y eso fue así hasta que llegó el cabrón georgiano a purgar el Partido. El PCUS estaba lleno de progres de la época defensores del “amor libre” y demás moderneces con las que se acabó de un plumazo por razones, también, utilitaristas.
> 
> ...



La familia BURGUESA, con los soviets no terminó la familia, todo lo contrario, liberó a la mujeres como trabajadoras y unió su esfuerzo al de sus compañeros, liberándolas como subproletariado.
No me he tragado relato alguno, desde el minuto uno he sostenido que se trataba de un ataque biológico, y con datos. 
Asi que no emplee conmigo la falacia del hombre de paja, que soy viejo en el cuartel.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Jun 2022)

*El jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas advierte de que deben prepararse para "luchar en Europa una vez más"*

*El jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido: "Hay que luchar junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla"*

El general *Patrick Sanders*, que asumió el cargo de jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido esta semana, ha alertado de que las tropas británicas deben prepararse para *"luchar en Europa una vez más"*.

"Existe el abrasante imperativo de forjar unas Fuerzas Armadas capaces de luchar junto a nuestros aliados y *derrotar a Rusia en la batalla"*, ha escrito Sanders en una misiva dirigida hoy a su personal.

*Sanders* señala en su texto que él es el primer general "desde 1941 que toma el control de las Fuerzas Armadas a la sombra de una* guerra en Europa *en la que están involucradas potencias continentales".

"La* invasión rusa de Ucrania *subraya nuestro objetivo esencial de proteger al Reino Unido gracias a nuestra capacidad de luchar y *ganar guerras* en tierra", ha indicado el mando militar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Jun 2022)

*Alemania tomará medidas de emergencia para asegurar el suministro de gas*
*Alemania* proporcionará 15.000 millones de euros adicionales en líneas de crédito para la *compra de gas* para reponer las instalaciones de almacenamiento, ha informado la agencia de noticias dpa.

Las líneas de crédito adicionales permitirán al operador del mercado de *gas germano* garantizar el suministro en caso de que la *vía rusa* se detenga por completo.

Llenar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas se ha vuelto más desafiante para Alemania desde que *Rusia redujo la capacidad del gasoducto* Nord Stream 1 en un 60%, poniendo en peligro los planes para llevar los niveles de almacenamiento al 80% en octubre y al 90% en noviembre.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

Mercenario colombiano. Explícito.




Spoiler


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Jun 2022)

*La presidenta moldava prohíbe por ley los noticieros rusos en la televisión*
La presidenta de Moldavia, *Maia Sandu*, promulgó hoy una ley que prohíbe la emisión por televisión de noticieros realizados en Rusia debido a la ola de propaganda instigada por la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.

"La ley ha sido firmada por la presidenta y, probablemente, el próximo viernes será publicada y entrará en vigor", aseguró *Liliana Vitu*, jefe del Consejo de Radio y Televisión de Moldavia, al canal digital Rezoomat.

La ley está dirigida contra los programas de noticias de aquellos países que* no han ratificado* el Convenio Europeo sobre Televisión Transfronteriza, como es el caso de Rusia.

Vitu explicó que la nueva ley incluye la noción de desinformación y contiene *"sanciones mucha más severas"*, incluido la retirada de la licencia de emisión por espacio de siete años, al igual que multas de varios miles de euros en caso de infracción leve.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Más de 50 militares de alto rango murieron en un ataque que Rusia lanzó con misiles de crucero Kalibr a un puesto de mando al suroeste de la ciudad de Krivói Rog, en la provincia ucraniana de Dnipró, afirmó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El portavoz del ente, teniente general Ígor Konashénkov, precisó que el ataque se llevó a cabo a las 12:30 del 18 de junio (GMT+3) cerca del poblado Shirókaya Dacha, "cuando los mandos del grupo operativo estratégico Aleksandriya estaban celebrando una reunión de trabajo en el lugar".

Como resultado del ataque, según el representante de Defensa, fueron eliminados más de 50 generales y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, particularmente, del Estado Mayor General, el grupo de tropas Kajovka, las tropas de asalto aéreo y las unidades implicadas en las áreas de Nikoláev y Zaporiyia.

En la ciudad de Nikoláev, en el sur de Ucrania, los misiles de crucero Kalibr destruyeron en la noche del 18 de junio 10 obuses M777 de 155 mm y una veintena de blindados que Ucrania había recibido de Occidente en los últimos días y que estaban almacenados en una fábrica de transformadores.

Otro ataque de misiles, realizado con el sistema Iskander, destruyó dos lanzacohetes múltiples Uragán en una planta de Járkov que se especializa en el mantenimiento de blindados, dijo Konashénkov.

Hacia las 19:20 del 18 de junio, las fuerzas rusas dispararon misiles aire-superficie a un convoy ferroviario que había trasladado tropas y armamento desde el noroeste de Ucrania a la zona de operaciones bélicas en el Donbás.
El portavoz de Defensa estimó que el ataque, lanzado cerca de la estación Gubinija, en la provincia de Dnipró, se saldó con la muerte de más de 100 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de unos 30 blindados.

Algunas horas antes, las tropas ucranianas se habían visto bajo el fuego amigo cerca de Shirókoye, en la misma provincia. Según Konashénkov, sus posiciones fueron atacadas por dos aviones Su-25.

A juicio del portavoz militar ruso, las bajas masivas obligan a los mandos ucranianos a involucrar en el combate a soldados que no se han adiestrado lo suficientemente en el manejo de armas y equipos bélicos.


----------



## Artedi (19 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas advierte de que deben prepararse para "luchar en Europa una vez más"*
> 
> *El jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas del Reino Unido: "Hay que luchar junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso reanuda el ataque a Kharkiv - asesor del ministro del interior ucraniano

Vadym Denysenko afirmó que la situación al norte de la ciudad vuelve a ser "bastante difícil". Las tropas rusas vuelven a avanzar hacia el centro regional.

La situación en Kharkiv se está volviendo más tensa, según ha declarado el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su informe de hoy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos que se han mantenido cuerdos y no quieren morir por el régimen nazi de Zelensky se ayudan mutuamente para evitar la movilización

Este tipo de grupos están apareciendo por toda Ucrania, según informan nuestros lectores.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por el amor de Dios que Argelia se mantenga dura y disuada a estos payasos de hacer algo que tengamos que pagar aún más nosotros.



italia y ejpana (esta creo que será antes...) van a caer en breve....








El BCE ya ha anunciado el rescate de España: ahora sólo queda por saber cuándo llegarán los recortes


Ocurrió el pasado miércoles; una reunión "ad hoc" y nota de prensa breve, un par de párrafos, fueron suficientes para devolvernos al año 2012.




www.libremercado.com





Por cierto hablando de la otan...








La OTAN vigila a las personas y medios que ‎cuestionan la versión oficial sobre la guerra


El diario italiano Corriere della Sera reveló, el 5 de julio de 2022, la existencia de un programa de ‎vigilancia sobre personalidades italianas clasificadas como «prorrusas». Ese programa es dirigido ‎por el servicio de inteligencia de Italia, que depende ‎directamente del primer ministro. ‎...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

*Estados Unidos no logrará sus objetivos con otro envío de armas a Ucrania: Serguéi Lavrov*

"Hace tiempo que anunciaron: 'Rusia debe conocer su lugar'. No tiene derecho a tener voz propia en los asuntos internacionales y debe acatar las "reglas" inventadas por Washington. Está perfectamente claro que no tendrán éxito", dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Pirro (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La familia BURGUESA, con los soviets no terminó la familia, todo lo contrario, liberó a la mujeres como trabajadoras y unió su esfuerzo al de sus compañeros, liberándolas como subproletariado.
> No me he tragado relato alguno, desde el minuto uno he sostenido que se trataba de un ataque biológico, y con datos.
> Asi que no emplee conmigo la falacia del hombre de paja, que soy viejo en el cuartel.



Bueno, en que ha habido un ataque biológico coincidimos. Tú piensas que de transmisión aérea, yo que de transmisión subcutánea.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

La artillería de los "valientes" molió a los mercenarios georgianos

La inteligencia del grupo "*O*" confirmó que el destacamento de la "Legión Georgiana", que Opera en el noroeste de la aldea Mirnaya Dolina en la dirección de Lisichansk, como resultado del fuego de artillería, sufrió pérdidas, se desmoralizó, se retiró de sus posiciones, está siendo reemplazado por una compañía de la brigada 4 de la guardia nacional de Lisichansk

"Valiente" en el caso - el enemigo será derrotado!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos tienen como objetivo la administración de Donetsk y tratan de destruir a las autoridades y a la propia ciudad: el alcalde Oleksiy Kulyomzin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Bueno, en que ha habido un ataque biológico coincidimos. Tú piensas que de transmisión aérea, yo que de transmisión subcutánea.



Naturalmente, es un arma biológica binaria, la parte A es el patógeno, la B la vacuna, ahora mismo la inmensa mayoría de los nuevos contagiados son trivacunados, no los infecta el virus, los infecta la proteina Spike de la vacuna.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

El Parlamento ucraniano ha prohibido la música rusa en los medios de comunicación y el espacio público de Ucrania.

Un total de 303 diputados votaron a favor.

El Parlamento también prohibió la importación y distribución de libros y otros productos editoriales procedentes de Rusia, Bielorrusia y los territorios de Ucrania controlados por Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que paliza esta dando Rusia a la NATO...
> 
> la NATO no es nada.. no tiene armas, no tien soldados y empiezo a pensar que ni tiene satelites... es un agujero de dinero



Armas :Las que llegan de la OTAN les duran una semana
Soldadodes:Tirando de mercenarios desde hace 60 dias 

Ucrania va a perderla guerra y desaparecera como país


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

"Los Kalibers vienen. Desde hace cuatro meses, la Flota del Mar Negro ataca regularmente las infraestructuras militares ucranianas, infligiendo enormes daños al enemigo, lo que confirma una vez más la necesidad de la Flota del Mar Negro y de su refuerzo. Las inversiones en la renovación de los buques, especialmente de los buques de misiles de crucero, están dando buenos resultados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Biryuzova, llegadas









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pirro (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Naturalmente, es un arma biológica binaria, la parte A es el patógeno, la B la vacuna, ahora mismo la inmensa mayoría de los nuevos contagiados son trivacunados, no los infecta el virus, los infecta la proteina Spike de la vacuna.



Para la parte A no hizo falta esparcir nada, bastó con el terror, con la desinformación y con protocolos de actuación abiertamente homicidas, todo descaradamente orientado a hacer aceptable la parte B, que es donde está lo real de toda esta historia.

Y dejo el offtopic, mis disculpas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

*“Siempre, al tomar cualquier decisión, es necesario subrayar lo principal. ¿Qué es lo principal para nosotros? Ser independientes, soberanos y asegurar el desarrollo para el futuro, para el presente y para las generaciones futuras” *

Vladímir Putin








*6 principios del desarrollo económico* - declaraciones del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin en el @SPIEF

Accesibilidad: Rusia "nunca tomará el camino del autoaislamiento y la autarquía" 

Confianza en las libertades empresariales: "Toda iniciativa privada destinada al beneficio de Rusia debe recibir el máximo apoyo y espacio para su implementación"

Macropolítica equilibrada: el país no "repetirá la triste experiencia de los colegas occidentales que desencadenaron una espiral inflacionaria y desequilibraron sus finanzas"

Justicia social: reducción de la pobreza y la desigualdad. Demanda de productos nacionales en todo el país. Y, por tanto, la reducción de la brecha en el potencial económico de las regiones. Creación de nuevos puestos de trabajo exactamente donde más se necesitan.

Crecimiento de las tasas de desarrollo de infraestructura: “Ya hemos aumentado el gasto presupuestario directo en el fortalecimiento de las arterias de transporte. El próximo año comenzará un plan a gran escala para la construcción y reparación de la red magistral de carreteras” 

El objetivo final es lograr la soberanía tecnológica. "Necesitamos llevar todas las esferas de la vida a un nivel tecnológico cualitativamente nuevo"








*"Si un país o un grupo de países es incapaz de tomar decisiones soberanas, ya es una colonia hasta cierto punto, y una colonia no tiene perspectiva histórica, [no tiene] ninguna posibilidad de sobrevivir en una lucha geopolítica tan dura"


“La soberanía social es la capacidad de la sociedad de consolidarse para resolver los problemas nacionales: es el respeto a su historia, a su cultura, a su lengua, a los pueblos que viven en un mismo territorio”


"Rusia siempre ha estado a la vanguardia de los acontecimientos. Sí, hubo épocas en la historia de nuestro país en las que tuvimos que retroceder, pero sólo para, reuniendo nuestras fuerzas, seguir adelante, concentrarnos y avanzar" *

Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Reunión informativa de la mañana del Ministerio de defensa de la Federación de Rusia. 19.06.2022

Además de la destrucción declarada de la sede del grupo operativo Alexandria (hasta oficiales y generales destruidos 50), se afirma la destrucción de los obuses estadounidenses 10 M777 y mucho más.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Plutarko (19 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> que paliza esta dando Rusia a la NATO...
> 
> la NATO no es nada.. no tiene armas, no tien soldados y empiezo a pensar que ni tiene satelites... es un agujero de dinero



Tienen mucho juguete caro. El problema de los juguetes caros es que una vez rotos son más difíciles de remplazar.
Luego está la eficacia de los juguetes caros en el campo de batalla real vs lo que sale en el folleto de publicidad. Es lo que está validando tanto Rusia como la OTAN ahora mismo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Anticriminal (19 Jun 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia afirma haber repelido un intento de las tropas ucranias de hacerse con el control de la central de Zaporiyia


Moscú ejecuta su anuncio y no reanuda el bombeo de gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream




elpais.com





No se si ya lo escribieron antes aquí pero..


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

El segundo ya se ha visto pero creo que faltaba la primera parte.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

Hoy , 19 de Junio, es el Dia del Sexo Neutro . 
A todos los que no seais ni hombres ni mujeres , FELICIDADES 
Y ahora , al post . El clapham esta horrorizado . Acaba de recibir un mensaje no encryptado de su amigo Gabor , Premio Europeo de Astrofisica , desde Budapest para decirle que independientemente de quien gane la guerra en Ucrania habra racionamiento de viveres y energia en todo el territorio de la Union Europea ( excepto Vaticano y Monaco )
La Comision europea va a Crear el : Ernährungsministerium con sede en Dusseldorf y el Ministère de l'énergie con sede en Lyon 
Habran cartillas de racionamiento hasta que la situacion se normalice . ( Noticia en construccion )


----------



## rascachapas (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No se porque me da que a Argelia le van a hacer un Gaddafi


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo dicho, las putitas se creen en misión divina:




Putin pidiendo a la OTAN que no le mande más armas porque ya no tiene dónde almacenarlas.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

Lo que pasa cuando se destruyen los puentes....



Ahora cambias el Donetsk por el Dnieper...y ...sin suministros para 200.000 hombres.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

◾ Manifestación de hoy en Bilbao contra el imperialismo de la OTAN.

◾ Banderas rusas, de la DPR y de la LPR fueron llevadas a la cabeza de la marcha por nacionalistas vascos.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## ariel77 (19 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> y vuelta la burra al trigo, yo no me engancho a nada ni tengo una teoría, te he dicho simplemente que esa estrategia tuya, y te cito
> 
> 
> es una basura y al ejemplo de Avdeevka me remito, pero hay muchos más



No es una estrategia que yo proponga, son simplemente dos hechos incontestables: a) si Rusia lo desea deja plana Ucrania en dos días y b) las guerras humanitarias no existen.

Y no lo hacen porque no favorece sus intereses a medio y largo plazo, no porque no puedan logísticamente o porque se vean atados de pies y manos por motivos humanitarios de protección de los ucranianos filorusos.

Es el país más grande del planeta, con 1.000 años de historia y jamás ha sido conquistado, no es una congregación de monjas, lo que sea que hacen no es en función de la suerte particular de los civiles del Donbass o de los filorusos kievitas. Si se comportasen así no serían más que un apunte en los libros de historia medieval.

A ver si nos centramos un poco y comprendemos que es Rusia sin la habitual miopía liberal.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Manifestación de hoy en Bilbao contra el imperialismo de la OTAN.
> 
> ◾ Banderas rusas, de la DPR y de la LPR fueron llevadas a la cabeza de la marcha por nacionalistas vascos.
> 
> ...



Si los etarras van con Rusia, yo voy con la OTAN. 

Es el problema de apoyar a Rusia, que toda la escoria del planeta apoya a Rusia porque se piensan que son asesinos como ellos.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Russian Defense Ministry's Update On Operation In Ukraine On June 19, 2022


Offensive towards Severodonetsk is being successfully developed. Units of People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic supported by the Russian...




southfront.org











Actualización del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la operación en Ucrania el 19 de junio de 2022


(Trad. DeepL)

La ofensiva hacia Severodonetsk se está desarrollando con éxito. Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk apoyadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han liberado el asentamiento de Metyolkino.

Varias unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) están abandonando la zona de operaciones debido a su bajo estado moral y psicológico, así como a la falta de municiones y suministro logístico. Así, un platón de la 1ª compañía del 1º batallón de la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada que había estado defendiendo cerca de Lisichansk dejó el armamento pesado y abandonó su posición.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa siguen lanzando ataques contra instalaciones militares situadas en Ucrania.

A las 12.30 horas, misiles Kalibr de alta precisión con base en el mar fueron lanzados contra un puesto de mando de las tropas ucranianas cerca de la aldea de Shirokaya Dacha (región de Dnepropetrovsk) en el momento en que se celebraba una reunión de trabajo de los comandantes del grupo operativo-estratégico Aleksandriya.

El ataque ha provocado la eliminación de más de 50 generales y oficiales de las AFU, incluidos los del Estado Mayor, el grupo Kakhovka, las tropas de asalto aéreo y las unidades que operan hacia Nikolayev y Zaporozhye.

A las 08.20 horas, misiles de larga distancia de alta precisión Kalibr destruyeron 10 obuses M777 de 155 mm y hasta 20 vehículos blindados de combate entregados por Occidente al régimen de Kiev en los últimos 10 días que se encontraban en una planta transformadora en Nikolayev.

A las 07:20 horas, misiles aéreos de alta precisión neutralizaron un escalón de personal, armamento y equipo militar del 1er batallón de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente que llegó desde Vladimir-Volynskiy a la zona de operaciones en Donbass.

El ataque en el punto de desembarco cerca de la estación de ferrocarril de Gubinikha (región de Dnepropetrovsk) ha permitido eliminar a más de 100 militares de las AFU, 30 tanques y vehículos blindados de combate.

A las 02.05 horas, la plantilla y el equipo militar de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada de las AFU han sido neutralizados cerca de Selidovo (República Popular de Donetsk). El ataque ha permitido eliminar hasta 20 militantes, entre ellos mercenarios extranjeros que formaban parte de la citada brigada, así como 2 vehículos de combate equipados con el sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes Grad, 10 vehículos de combate de infantería y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

7 platones del sistema Grad y 1 platón de artillería han sido neutralizados en sus posiciones de tiro hacia Donetsk en el marco de la guerra de contrabatería.

La aviación operativa-táctica y del ejército ha destruido 4 depósitos de misiles de artillería y municiones cerca de Maksimilyanovka, Avdeyevka, Zelyonoye Pole y Georgiyevka (República Popular de Donetsk), así como 1 rampa de lanzamiento del sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Buk-M1 cerca de Seversk (República Popular de Lugansk).

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería han neutralizado 22 puestos de mando, 48 unidades de artillería en sus posiciones de tiro, la mano de obra y el equipo militar de las AFU en 123 zonas.

Un ataque lanzado por el sistema de misiles táctico-operativo Iskander en la planta de reparación de tanques de Kharkov ha resultado en la destrucción de 2 rampas de lanzamiento del sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes Uragan.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren considerables pérdidas causadas por la guerra de contrabatería. Un militar de la 22ª Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada de las AFU capturado cerca de Peremoga ha contado que las unidades de artillería que participan en la operación hacia Kharkov han perdido 380 militares, de los cuales 90 han resultado muertos en los últimos 10 días.

Los ataques lanzados por la aviación, las tropas de misiles y la artillería en las últimas 24 horas han permitido eliminar a más de 400 nacionalistas, 10 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 11 montajes de artillería de campaña, 11 rampas de lanzamiento de sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples y 28 vehículos especiales.

Las tropas rusas de defensa aérea han derribado 1 avión Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania cerca de Chervonnaya Dolina (región de Nikolayev).

Además, 8 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos han sido derribados cerca de Zavody, Chervonniy Shakhtyor, Dementiyevka, Glubokoye (región de Kharkov), Krinitsa (región de Kherson), Popasnaya (República Popular de Lugansk) y cerca de la Isla de la Serpiente.

Se han interceptado 3 misiles tácticos Tochka-U cerca de Novozvanovka y Novoaleksandrovka (República Popular de Lugansk), 2 proyectiles lanzados por el sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes Uragan cerca de Bolshiye Prokhody (región de Kharkov) y Chervonnaya Dolina (región de Nikolayev).

En total, durante la operación militar especial han sido destruidos 207 aviones y 132 helicópteros, 1.249 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 344 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 3.683 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 562 vehículos de combate equipados con sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 2.043 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 3.715 unidades de equipo militar especial.

Las grandes pérdidas de las AFU en personal obligan al mando ucraniano a involucrar a personal no preparado en los combates, a pesar de su falta de conocimientos necesarios en el uso de armamento y equipo militar.

A las 13:30 horas, 2 cazas de asalto Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania lanzaron un ataque contra las posiciones de sus unidades cerca de Shirokoye (región de Dnepropetrovsk).


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (19 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile in Ibiza....


----------



## pgas (19 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> No es una estrategia que yo proponga, son simplemente dos hechos incontestables: a) si Rusia lo desea deja plana Ucrania en dos días y b) las guerras humanitarias no existen.
> 
> Y no lo hacen porque no favorece sus intereses a medio y largo plazo, no porque no puedan logísticamente o porque se vean atados de pies y manos por motivos humanitarios de protección de los ucranianos filorusos.
> 
> ...



eso, céntrate y lee algo, aunque sea un comic






Mongol invasion of Ryazan


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *Si los etarras van con Rusia, yo voy con la OTAN.*
> 
> Es el problema de apoyar a Rusia, que toda la escoria del planeta apoya a Rusia porque se piensan que son asesinos como ellos.




Puede estar contra los dos.
Hace tiempo que los bandos pre-establecidos (izquierda-derecha) saltaron por los aires.
Estos son unos asesinos y la OTAN son unos asesinos.


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Jun 2022)

si no habeis visto el vidrio del chapuzon ya estais tardando....





__





Ucranianos se olvidan que habían volado el puente para frenar el avance de las tropas rusas...







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Los líderes de Azov que se rindieron en Mariupol han sido trasladados a Lefortovo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me













Lefortovo Prison - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Basster (19 Jun 2022)

Ucros no se dan cuenta de que no hay puente.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

* Destruir el potencial de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de la noche a la mañana atacando las oficinas de alistamiento militar - Coronel del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia*

"Si queremos debilitar rápidamente el potencial de cuadros de las AFU, tenemos que atacar las oficinas de alistamiento militar. Sólo hay unos 140 en Ucrania. Pueden ser destruidos de la noche a la mañana", dijo el oficial retirado del Estado Mayor Khodaryonok.

"La destrucción de las tarjetas de registro con los datos de los reclutas militares es capaz de detener la movilización en Ucrania. Esto frustrará cualquier plan de las autoridades de Kiev de organizar una contraofensiva y conducirá a una victoria temprana de Rusia. El pueblo ucraniano apoyará esta medida, ya que salvará la vida de muchos jóvenes que son lanzados al combate sin la debida formación y provisión", añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

*El jefe del batallón nazi de la Sich de los Cárpatos muere en los combates de la región de Kharkiv*

Al parecer, el fundador y comandante del KC, Oleh Kutsin, murió en un ataque del ejército ruso al puesto de mando durante una reunión.

En 2014, los castigadores de Karpatska Sich lucharon en Peski, cerca de Donetsk, en 2022 -cerca de Kiev- en Irpen y en la dirección de Brovary, y luego el batallón fue trasladado a la dirección de Izyum.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## millie34u (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los etarras van con Rusia, yo voy con la OTAN.
> 
> Es el problema de apoyar a Rusia, que toda la escoria del planeta apoya a Rusia porque se piensan que son asesinos como ellos.



Lerdo


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Lerdo



Lerda.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si no habeis visto el vidrio del chapuzon ya estais tardando....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en algunas trincheras están igual



ejército paco


----------



## Sony Crockett (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Manifestación de hoy en Bilbao contra el imperialismo de la OTAN.
> 
> ◾ Banderas rusas, de la DPR y de la LPR fueron llevadas a la cabeza de la marcha por nacionalistas vascos.
> 
> ...




Joder, lo que que hay ver, está guerra está haciendo extraños compañeros de viaje.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

y estos transportando un obús de artillería en un camión Paco. Espero que no se caigan por el mismo puente hasta el fondo del rio. Lo bueno es que los ocupantes de arriba saldrían disparados de frente y quizás alcancen el otro extremo del puente.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad el orden social, la política y la guerra han girado siempre en torno a los grandes relatos, las grandes causas. O Dios, o Patria, o Familia, o Libertad o Pueblo.
> 
> Diría que desde los años 60 del siglo XX se inició una tendencia que se acrecentó con el colapso de la Unión Soviética de mandar a tomar por culo esos grandes relatos perennes en nuestra Historia, supliéndolos por los pequeños relatos y las causas de chichinabo, creándose un nuevo esquema moral en el que al individuo se le define más por su orientación sexual que por sus ancestros, su clase social o su patria. Un trabajador gay del McMierdas que cobra por horas y suda para llegar a fin de mes ha de sentirse más próximo y más empático con un alto ejecutivo multimillonario si el también es gay y enarbola la bandera LGBTQWERTY que respecto a su compañero de fatigas en el tajo, tan pringado como el, si resulta que es un machirulo conservador simpatizante de Trump.
> 
> ...





Y lo han conseguido por medio de una analfabetización funcional, retirando de los programas educativos la historia, la filosofía e incluso reduciendo al mínimo las matemáticas y física, haciendo tabla rasa por debajo y consiguiendo que los chavales más capaces se aburran y terminen por considerar que ir al colegio es una pérdida de tiempo. Y tal como están los programas educativos hoy en día no les falta razón. 

Hemos perdido talento, ganado mediocridad y un rebaño de gente incapaz de cuestionar las mayores barbaridades que les impongan, con casi nulo sentido crítico. Ovejas que prefieren ser pastoreadas en vez de ciudadanos construyendo un país. Por no hablar de los pastores... que nos quejamos de Zelenski, pero lo que hay en España no se salva ni uno. Ni uno. Arribistas, actores con su papel aprendido a la orden de quien ya sabemos.

Dan valor a chorradas que desde mi humilde punto de vista no tienen valor en absoluto, como que hombres o mujeres lleven faldas (por dios, los varones han llevado faldas desde la noche de los tiempos) o maquillaje. ¿Se puede ser más superficial? ¿Puede haber un debate más absurdo?

El caso es hacer polémica con lo más frívolo, como meterse bolas de silicona en el pecho, olvidando toda una transmisión milenaria de conocimientos y normas de convivencia que nos ayudan a hacer la vida más fácil. Y de valores. Valores como el respeto a la naturaleza, cuidado del medio ambiente, empatía y solidaridad con nuestros semejantes, respeto y conocimiento de las aportaciones de nuestros antepasados a nuestra historia común para aprender lo positivo de las experiencias vitales de quienes nos precedieron, intentar mejorar nuestra sociedad para que nuestros hijos y nietos tengan una vida mejor, la ilusión por forjar un proyecto común, etc, etc, etc

Esto no va de ser de derechas o izquierdas, va de sentido común y a día de hoy, de supervivencia


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si España fuese la República Popular Iberica, los que viven en EH y Cataluña no tendrían la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común, donde estarian solidariamente unidos al resto de los obreros ibéricos.



"Solidariamente", dice, el cachondo....


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Naturalmente, es un arma biológica binaria, la parte A es el patógeno, la B la vacuna, ahora mismo la inmensa mayoría de los nuevos contagiados son trivacunados, no los infecta el virus, los infecta la proteina Spike de la vacuna.



Y la tierra es plana, que no se te olvide....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jun 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Rusia afirma haber repelido un intento de las tropas ucranias de hacerse con el control de la central de Zaporiyia
> 
> 
> Moscú ejecuta su anuncio y no reanuda el bombeo de gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream
> ...



¡Hombre! que sorpresa, la noticia no está capada (de esas que no te dejan leer si no deshabilitas el antianuncios).

Quería que todo el mundo se enterara.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los etarras van con Rusia, yo voy con la OTAN.
> 
> Es el problema de apoyar a Rusia, que toda la escoria del planeta apoya a Rusia porque se piensan que son asesinos como ellos.



Lo que no se es que haceis los franquistas apoyando a repúblicas populares, cuando lo vuestro son las divisiones azules....y amarillas.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, que no se te olvide....



Y tu tatarabuelo el bellotero fué a America a evangelizar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Nuestras tropas de Toshkivka entraron en Czechovo (un pueblo al oeste de Toshkivka, a 20 km de las afueras de Lysychansk).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si España fuese la República Popular Iberica, los que viven en EH y Cataluña no tendrían la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común, donde estarian solidariamente unidos al resto de los obreros ibéricos.




jajaja ZHU estás flipaísimo cosa seria. ¿Compartes dealer que Zelensky?.

Si los rojos no hubieran subcampeonado en la Guerra Civil lo primero que habrían hecho es liquidar a proto-etarras y proto-process para quedarse ellos con todo el poder. Yo creo que antes de matar a los curas y monjas que aún quedaran vivos. No conoces ni a los tuyos.

Por cierto, como tampoco conoces China (yo, en cambio, sí), y tienes un pie de foto con hombrecitos chinos a medio hormonar, te aconsejo que tes des un garbeo por allí y experimentes la versión socialista/comunista de tener '*la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común'. *

España está llena de etarras y demás basura precisamente por ser un país demasiado tolerante. Si nos moviéramos con los estándares que se estilan por ahí, ese problema hace tiempo que no existiría.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

y por eso los resultados ofensivos de la horda no han echo sino disminuir



Homero+10 dijo:


> Armas :Las que llegan de la OTAN les duran una semana
> Soldadodes:Tirando de mercenarios desde hace 60 dias
> 
> Ucrania va a perderla guerra y desaparecera como país


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Jun 2022)

los palizones en el realismo magico no cuentan



alnitak dijo:


> que paliza esta dando Rusia a la NATO...
> 
> la NATO no es nada.. no tiene armas, no tien soldados y empiezo a pensar que ni tiene satelites... es un agujero de dinero


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Buenas noticias.

Oleg Kutsin, comandante del batallón Sich de los Cárpatos (que opera como parte de la 93ª brigada), ha sido liquidado en la dirección de Izyum. Este era un verdadero nazi duro.

Fue el primero en Tyachiv -en tiempos de la Unión Soviética- que arrojó públicamente la bandera roja al suelo, el primero que colgó una bandera azul-amarilla sobre el consejo de distrito de Tyachiv, el primer habitante de Tyachiv que hizo huelga de hambre en Maidan en octubre de 1990, el primero que en 1990 izó la bandera azul sobre el Hoverla, se convirtió en el primer organizador y presidente de la primera organización nacionalista en Transcarpacia en la década de 1990.
Desde 2003, era miembro del Svoboda nazi de Tyahnybok. Desde 2014 luchó en el Donbass.

+10 a la desnazificación









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no se es que haceis los franquistas apoyando a repúblicas populares, cuando lo vuestro son las divisiones azules....y amarillas.



Porque tienes la cabeza tan adulterada por la ideología y visto tan poco mundo que no comprendes otras opciones.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva en el canal.

Hoy, los soldados del 54º Batallón de Reconocimiento Separado de las AFU, eligieron la vida y se rindieron a la LNR y a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el pueblo de Mykolayivka, distrito de Popasnya. Describieron cómo habían sido arrojados por sus superiores a la matanza sin comunicaciones ni municiones. Los compañeros que se negaron a rendirse murieron.









Военный Осведомитель


Осведомлён - значит вооружён. По вопросам сотрудничества/рекламы - @dontig




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque tienes la cabeza tan adulterada por la ideología y visto tan poco mundo que no comprendes otras opciones.



No existen otras opciones, las terceras vias solo están en lo parques de maniobras de RENFE.


----------



## ariel77 (19 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> eso, céntrate y lee algo, aunque sea un comic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No sabes distinguir invasion de conquista?
Muy bonito el cuadro ¿y qué? Napoleón durmió unas cuantas semanas en Moscú.

Te lo voy a explicar sencillito, porque veo que no pillas conceptos básicos, ya de entender la esencia del alma rusa y como ellos se ven a si mismos ni hablamos.

Una invasion pueden conllevar una conquista o no. Cuando un pueblo es conquistado desaparece y/o se diluye en el conquistador. Por ejemplo, no existen una nación cartaginesa ni azteca.

Rusia tiene 1.000 años de historia, ha sido invadida múltiples veces y jamás conquistada. Es sencillo de entender. Puedes poner cuadros de todas las invasiones que ha sufrido Rusia que no cambiarás el hecho de que jamas ha sido conquistada.

No se si eres capaz de ver la ironía de usar un cuadro de Efim Isaakovich Deshalyt para ilustrar la supuesta conquista de Rusia . Es un ruso el que pinta esa batalla no un mongol, no se si comprendes que implica eso. Y sucedió hace 800 años…

El ad hominem te ha quedado cutre. Algún que otro forero podría darme lecciones de historia rusa, tú no. Y es un intento burdo de desviar la atención respecto a una falacia que te has montado tu solito y de la que no puedes salir porque querer llevar siempre razón.

Argumentas que Rusia no puede utilizar una estrategia de shock & awe en Ucrania por motivos humanitarios. Y yo te digo que eso es una soberana gilipollez y que no lo hacen porque no les interesa ni sirve a sus intereses. Punto.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

En cuanto al liquidado Kutsin t.me/boris_rozhin/54242, al parecer fue eliminado en un ataque con misiles durante una reunión en el cuartel general. Es muy probable que estuviera presente en una reunión en el cuartel general de la Fuerza de Tarea Alejandría, en la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk, que fue alcanzada por el Kalibras matando a unos 50 generales y oficiales. Dado que las pérdidas de este tipo no suelen ser reveladas por las AFU, esperamos a ver quién más sale de los "calibrados", al igual que los pilotos y fuerzas especiales ucranianos eliminados durante el ataque a la Isla de la Serpiente salieron a la luz tardíamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Es un fake delicioso, pero un fake. También lo es el famoso jeroglífico:
> ​Ver archivo adjunto 1095421​​
> 
> Spoiler: Solución
> ...



Mire, yo recuerdo perfectamente la movida en 1964, si bien no se llegaron a ver los ejemplares en los kioskos. Se dijo que los habían requisado antes de abrirlos por la mañana. El estribillo corrió como la pólvora por todo el país, de eso me acuerdo perfectamente. ¿Que no puedo aportar un ejemplar de esa fecha que lo demuestre? Cierto, la imagen que hay es una publicación de los años 90 de La Golondriz. Pero que la movida existió en los años 60, doy fe y que el estribillo corrió como la pólvora por toda España también.

Así que hay 2 versiones, la que dice que es cierto y la que dice que es falso. Yo solo puedo fiarme de lo que he vivido en persona. ¿Estaba usted ahí, en 1964? Yo sí.

Aquí se lo explican. Corría el año 1964.
Cita: Bombín es a bombón
" Allá por el año 1964 la dictadura de Franco lanzó un mensaje: "25 años de paz". Fue la revista _La Codorniz_ la que, sutilmente, complementó dicho texto: "25 años de paz-ciencia española", lo cual leído todo seguido enviaba un toque de atención al Gobierno de turno. Evidentemente la ley establecía la posibilidad de cerrar la edición y así se hizo. En su posterior apertura fue famosa la portada que decía: _*"Bombín es a bombón como cojín es a X; y me importa 3 X que me cierren la edición"*_. No hace falta ser muy inteligente para saber cual fue la reacción de la censura y como nuevamente se clausuró la revista. "

Y para seguir con humor, dejo otras 2 portadas de 1973 y 1974


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto al liquidado Kutsin t.me/boris_rozhin/54242, al parecer fue eliminado en un ataque con misiles durante una reunión en el cuartel general. Es muy probable que estuviera presente en una reunión en el cuartel general de la Fuerza de Tarea Alejandría, en la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk, que fue alcanzada por el Kalibras matando a unos 50 generales y oficiales. Dado que las pérdidas de este tipo no suelen ser reveladas por las AFU, esperamos a ver quién más sale de los "calibrados", al igual que los pilotos y fuerzas especiales ucranianos eliminados durante el ataque a la Isla de la Serpiente salieron a la luz tardíamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harman, el hongo de la calibración sólo puede ser el resultado de muchos kilotones de energía liberada. ¿Se sabe si fue un leñazo con hipersónicos o el resultado de algún depósito de municiones?.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No existen otras opciones, las terceras vias solo están en lo parques de maniobras de RENFE.



hehe 

bueno, a lo mejor somos cripto-otánicos, o venusianos, realmente el espacio de probabilidades es más grande de lo que parece


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Puede estar contra los dos.
> Hace tiempo que los bandos pre-establecidos (izquierda-derecha) saltaron por los aires.
> Estos son unos asesinos y la OTAN son unos asesinos.



EXACTO . El clapham es liberal monarquico . Puede parecer una contradiccion pero no lo es . 
El clapham cree que cada pais es unico y debe tener un sistema politico - economico tambien unico . Lo que funciona en un pais no necesariamente debe funcionar en otro . La URSS se desintegro precisamente porque era una Republica Federal 
El Imperio ruso estuvo unido casi DOS SIGLOS bajo la figura del Zar . El zarismo garantizaba la unidad de la nacion rusa 
Por eso el clapham es zarista y apoya a SS MM los reyes , que es el jefe de estado de las naciones " historicas " espanolas


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Harman, el hongo de la calibración sólo puede ser el resultado de muchos kilotones de energía liberada. ¿Se sabe si fue un leñazo con hipersónicos o el resultado de algún depósito de municiones?.




No tengo ni idea.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jun 2022)

Un escenario como el que plantea @ZHU DE parte de la base de que no existiría estado español que saboteara nada, porque no habría más que una Federación de Repúblicas Ibéricas, y que la UE sería igualmente una asociación de repúblicas populares europeas. Entre trabajadores no tiene que haber diferencias nacionales irreconciliables; eso es cosa de burgueses.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No tengo ni idea.



Si son hipersónicos y pueden hacer el daño de una pequeña nuke, es una ventaja enorme de Rusia respecto a USA.


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

*Batalla por Severodonetsk: Situación a las 18.00 horas del 19 de junio de 2022*

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen estrechando el cerco alrededor de la zona industrial en el suroeste de Severodonetsk. Los combates tienen lugar en la zona de las empresas de transporte de automóviles adyacentes a la planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales desde el sureste. La ocupación de esta zona permitirá alcanzar las afueras del sur de la planta de Azot, la central térmica de Severodonetsk y completar el cerco.

La defensa de las AFU al sur de la planta de Azot se apoya en una cadena de lagos. Las AFU mantienen una cabeza de puente a lo largo de Seversky Donets, controlan parte de Sirotino, adyacente a la calle Frunze, y Borovskoye.

Es probable que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas controlen la aldea de Lesnaya Dacha, adyacente a las afueras del sur de Severodonetsk, y la calle Frunze, detrás de la zona boscosa cercana al aeropuerto.

▪La agrupación en la planta de Azot se abastece por dos vías: a través del puente Leninsky y caminos rurales detrás de los lagos, y directamente desde Lysychansk en barco - se lleva a la gente a los asentamientos de dacha a la central térmica.

Las unidades mercenarias extranjeras que participan en la defensa de la planta de Azot están sufriendo bajas y tratan de abandonar la orilla oriental del Seversky Donets en pequeños grupos.

▪ En Lysychansk, las unidades individuales de las AFU se desaniman y abandonan la zona de operaciones de combate. Por ejemplo, un pelotón de la 1ª Compañía del 1º Batallón de la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada ha abandonado completamente sus posiciones. Las razones son prosaicas: bombardeos incesantes, falta de municiones y baja moral.

▪ Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LNR se acercan a las afueras del sur de Lysychansk. Se ha completado el despeje de Toshkivka. Los combates tienen lugar en los distritos de Ustinovka y Myrna Dolyna. El suburbio de Lysychansk Bila Hora está siendo tratado constantemente con fuego de artillería.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se apresuran a enviar refuerzos a la dirección de Toshkivka: un batallón de la 112ª Brigada de Defensa Tetra se despliega para reforzarla.

▪Las unidades rusas que avanzan en dirección a Soledar se abren paso hacia la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk con feroces combates. El día anterior, se lanzaron ataques contra la instalación de importancia estratégica. La ocupación de la refinería de Lisichansk permitirá cerrar el anillo exterior de cerco alrededor del grupo Severodonetsk-Lisichansk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

La Rada Suprema de Ucrania ha aprobado un proyecto de ley para la construcción de todas las nuevas viviendas del país con refugios antibombas

Para proteger a la población de las explosiones, las ondas expansivas y la exposición a sustancias químicas, radiactivas y biológicas peligrosas, en la fase de diseño se instalarán refugios antibombas de la clase requerida en todas las viviendas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque del ejército ruso destruyen instalaciones militares y posiciones de las AFU en la región de Mykolaiv anoche









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (19 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> ¿No sabes distinguir invasion de conquista?
> Muy bonito el cuadro ¿y qué? Napoleón durmió unas cuantas semanas en Moscú.
> 
> Te lo voy a explicar sencillito, porque veo que no pillas conceptos básicos, ya de entender la esencia del alma rusa y como ellos se ven a si mismos ni hablamos.
> ...




_¿Qué significa la palabra conquista en historia?

En la explicación del *significado* aparece la red de palabras claves: ganar, mediante operación de guerra, un territorio, población, *posición*, etc. También se advierte su relación con “imperio”, la acción de imperar o mandar, *“el conjunto de Estados o territorios sometidos a otro”*._

todos los principados rusos estaban sometidos a la horda de oro, esta dominación directa duró al menos dos siglos, e incluso el pago de tributos que exigían los kanatos - no querían más territorios- solo terminó en 1700 con Pedro el Grande

y ahora al ignore no por esta estupidez histórica sino por volver a atribuirme teorías histéricas


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Buenas noticias.
> 
> Oleg Kutsin, comandante del batallón Sich de los Cárpatos (que opera como parte de la 93ª brigada), ha sido liquidado en la dirección de Izyum. Este era un verdadero nazi duro.
> 
> ...



Esta noche no ceno, cono!! slava russia!


Putin ya aviso, si tiraban misilitos contra la poblacion con armas de largo alcance, atacaban los centros de mandos... a ver si lo repite de nuevo


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*Última actualización de la perdidas rusas por Oryx*

Editado: actualizado

Tanques *(785*) de los cuales destruidos: 441, dañados: 22, abandonados: 49, capturados: 251
Vehículos blindados de combate (*432*) de los cuales destruidos: 261, dañados: 3, abandonados: 36, capturados: 132
Vehículos de combate de infantería (*857*) de los cuales destruidos: 532, dañados: 16, abandonados: 70, capturados: 239
Transportes blindados de personal (*116*) de los cuales destruidos: 42, dañados: 3, abandonados: 13, capturados: 58
Vehículos protegidos contra emboscadas resistentes a las minas (MRAP) (*27*) de los cuales destruidos: 14, dañados: 2, abandonados: 3, capturados: 8
Vehículos de Movilidad de Infantería (*108*) de los cuales destruidos: 68, dañados: 2, abandonados: 4, capturados: 34
Puestos de Mando y Estaciones de Comunicaciones (*86*) de los cuales destruidos: 42, abandonados: 7, capturados: 37
Vehículos y equipos de ingeniería (*168*) de los cuales destruidos: 57, dañados: 1, abandonados: 41, capturados: 69
Sistemas de misiles antitanque autopropulsados (*21)* de los cuales destruidos: 8, abandonados: 5, capturados: 8
Morteros pesados *(13)* de los cuales destruidos: 5, capturados: 8
Artillería remolcada* (64)* de las cuales destruidas: 16, dañadas: 4, abandonadas: 6, capturadas: 38
Artillería autopropulsada *(122)* de los cuales destruidos: 56, dañados: 2, abandonados: 19, capturados: 45
Lanzacohetes múltiples *(80)* de los cuales destruidos: 48, abandonados: 3, capturados: 29
Cañones antiaéreos *(7)* de los cuales destruidos: 2, capturados: 5
Cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados *(16)* de los cuales destruidos: 7, abandonados: 2, capturados: 6
Sistemas de misiles tierra-aire *(63)* de los cuales destruidos: 34, dañados: 1, abandonados: 7, capturados: 21
Radares *(10)* de los cuales destruidos: 4, capturados: 6
Jammers And Deception Systems* (10)* de los cuales destruidos: 6, dañados: 1, capturados: 3
Aeronaves *(33)* de las cuales destruidas: 32, dañadas: 1
Helicópteros *(48)* de los cuales destruidos: 46, dañados: 1, abandonados: 1, capturados: 1
Vehículos aéreos no tripulados *(87)* de los cuales destruidos: 46, capturados: 40
Buques navales *(9)* de los cuales destruidos: 7, dañados: 2
Camiones, Vehículos y Jeeps* (1181)* de los cuales destruidos: 809, dañados: 21, abandonados: 57, capturados: 294 .


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no se es que haceis los franquistas apoyando a repúblicas populares, cuando lo vuestro son las divisiones azules....y amarillas.



Los franquistas no saben lo que fue el franquismo y se quedan solo con el folclore: familia tradicional, no maricas, no feministas, etc...etc... Como Putin, a falta de algo mejor como ideología, se ha comprao a todos los curas y los imanes de Rusia y esos son tan carcas como los curas franquistas, le apoyan.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

La zona al norte de Kherson es básicamente indefendible para los rusos sin una acumulación enorme de tropas. Una llanura como un plato con cuatro pueblos.
Que al final se van a retirar a los alrededores de Kherson ni cotiza.


----------



## pemebe (19 Jun 2022)

*Putin arremete contra Occidente durante su discurso en el SPIEF y prepara a la población para una larga lucha (1/3)*


Por Ben Aris en Berlín 18 de junio de 2022
Putin arremetió contra Occidente durante su discurso de apertura del Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo (SPIEF) el 17 de junio, afirmando que estaban utilizando a Rusia como chivo expiatorio para excusar su fracaso en el control de la inflación. El presidente apeló al orgullo nacional de los rusos y aseguró que *"Rusia es un país que no tiene nada que envidiar a los demás"*. 
y aseguró a la audiencia que *"Rusia es un país fuerte y prevaleceremos"*.

El SPIEF es el principal escaparate de la inversión en Rusia, apodado "el Davos ruso", pero este año ha sido un asunto discreto, con pocas empresas occidentales peregrinando a la capital del norte para codearse con la élite rusa.

Pero con todos los ojos puestos en Rusia mientras libra su destructiva guerra en Ucrania, Putin aprovechó el evento para justificar su guerra ante el pueblo ruso y apuntalar su apoyo mientras las sanciones empiezan a hacer recortes visibles en el nivel de vida.

El evento tiene también una dimensión internacional, en la que Moscú pidió a sus amigos que se mostraran solidarios con Rusia y asistieran públicamente al foro. Putin compartió escenario con *el presidente kazajo Kassym-Jomart Tokayev*, que también pronunció un discurso, mientras que *el presidente chino Xi Jinping* también participó en la sesión, respaldando a Rusia y pidiendo el fin del régimen de sanciones.

Y en una nueva dirección, Rusia está presionando para estrechar sus relaciones con África, ya que se ha quedado fuera de los mercados occidentales. *El presidente egipcio Abdel Fattah el-Sisi *también asistió a la sesión, ya que El Cairo se está convirtiendo en uno de los aliados más cercanos de Moscú en el norte de África. Putin coorganizó con el-Sisi la primera cumbre ruso-africana en noviembre de 2019 y ese país sigue siendo muy dependiente de las exportaciones rusas de cereales y energía.

Pero Putin fue pragmático y admitió que Rusia ha sido herida por las sanciones y que la vida será más difícil para el ruso medio, pero dedicó la mitad de su discurso a culpar de los problemas a Occidente y la otra mitad a avivar el sentimiento nacionalista para unir a la población a su bandera.

El mundo no volverá a ser el mismo y es imposible "esperar a que pase" durante los actuales cambios turbulentos en el mundo, dijo Putin a la audiencia, sentimiento que también expresaron el día anterior los líderes del equipo económico de Rusia.

En su intervención en la sesión plenaria del SPIEF, el líder ruso dijo que el mundo está viviendo cambios "*fundamentales, divisorios e inexorables". "Es un error pensar que se puede, por así decirlo, esperar a que pase el tiempo de los cambios turbulentos, que todo volverá a la normalidad y será como antes. De ninguna manera"*, subrayó.

*"Se trata de procesos objetivos, realmente revolucionarios, de cambios tectónicos en la geopolítica, en la economía mundial, en la esfera tecnológica, en todo el sistema de relaciones internacionales, en el que el papel de los Estados y regiones dinámicos y prometedores está aumentando considerablemente. Y es imposible seguir ignorando sus intereses"*, dijo.

*Sanciones insensatas*

Pero Putin no asumió la culpa de las sanciones extremas que han llovido sobre Rusia en lo que Putin caracterizó como una "guerra relámpago económica".

Putin dejó claro que considera que el ataque de las sanciones está dirigido por Estados Unidos y se burló del resto de Europa como colonias estadounidenses por seguir ciegamente las "sanciones insanas" de Washington.

*"La prisa y la cuantía de las actuales sanciones que Occidente, liderado por Estados Unidos, ha impuesto a Rusia son un récord"*, dijo Putin. "*El número y la velocidad con la que se produjeron nunca se había visto antes. La idea, obviamente, era aplastar impúdicamente la economía rusa"*, declaró. Putin tachó las sanciones contra Rusia de "insensatas y sin sentido".

A continuación, Putin retomó uno de sus temas favoritos, atacando lo que ha denominado la visión "unipolar" del mundo por parte de Estados Unidos, donde un "billón de oro" (las poblaciones de las naciones del G7, lideradas por Estados Unidos) ven a los países del resto del mundo "como sus colonias, y los pueblos que viven allí son considerados individuos de segunda clase, porque ellos [en Occidente] se consideran excepcionales".

Rusia ha rechazado enérgicamente las críticas vertidas contra ella y contra China por ignorar los derechos humanos y el Estado de Derecho. Tanto Xi como Putin insistieron en que los mercados emergentes y en desarrollo deberían ser libres de seguir sus propios modelos económicos y políticos sin la interferencia de los miembros del G7.

En cambio, Putin afirmó que *Occidente se esfuerza por "aplastar a los que se separan del redil y que se niegan a someterse, mientras implanta descaradamente su propia ética, sus puntos de vista culturales y su visión de la historia"* en el resto del mundo.

*"Si algún rebelde no puede ser apaciguado, tratan de aislarlo y anularlo"*, continuó el jefe de Estado.

"*Van a por todo: los deportes, el movimiento olímpico, la cultura y el arte. Y la única razón para ello [la cancelación] es el hecho de que los autores son de origen equivocado Esta es la naturaleza del actual brote de rusofobia en Occidente",* concluyó.


----------



## pemebe (19 Jun 2022)

*El juego de la culpa de la inflación (2/3)*

Una de las consecuencias más graves de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania es que está avivando un fuego inflacionario que ya ardía con fuerza debido a las interrupciones de la cadena de suministro provocadas por la pandemia del coronavirus (COVID-19). Las entregas de alimentos desde Ucrania, uno de los principales exportadores, se han visto aún más interrumpidas y amenazan con provocar una crisis alimentaria y una estanflación mundial, según advirtió el Banco Mundial en su última actualización económica.

Se ha culpado a Rusia de provocar lo que es una crisis económica cada vez más grave, pero Putin rechazó esta crítica, diciendo que la culpa de la inflación es de Occidente, al que acusó de imprimir dinero de forma irresponsable para financiar una vida financiada por la deuda que no puede permitirse. Dijo concretamente que la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con la presión inflacionista en los países occidentales.

*"He oído hablar de la llamada "inflación de Putin" en Occidente. Cada vez que lo veo me pregunto ¿a quién va dirigido este absurdo? ¿A los que no saben leer y escribir? La gente que sabe leer entiende lo que realmente está pasando: Rusia y nuestra operación de liberación del Donbass no tienen nada que ver. La subida de los precios, la inflación, los problemas alimentarios, los precios del combustible, de la gasolina, la situación del sector energético en general son el resultado de los errores sistémicos de las políticas económicas de la actual administración estadounidense y de la burocracia europea"*, dijo.

Admitió, sin embargo, que *la operación especial en Ucrania "tuvo cierto impacto"*. *"Pero el problema radica en su errónea política económica... Se acuña demasiado dinero"*, señaló.

En una retórica que recordaba a la arremetida soviética contra el capitalismo occidental, Putin repasó entonces las cifras que afirman que Occidente importa más de lo que exporta y paga la diferencia con dinero impreso. Destacó que Estados Unidos solía ser un exportador neto de alimentos y ahora es un importador neto.

*"El dramático crecimiento de la inflación en los mercados de materias primas y minerales se produjo mucho antes del desarrollo de este año. <...> Al no poder inventar o no querer utilizar otras soluciones, los gobiernos de las principales economías se han limitado a encender la imprenta para cubrir déficits presupuestarios sin precedentes [de] esta manera tan poco sofisticada"*, dijo Putin.

A Putin le encanta desgranar estadísticas y dijo a la audiencia que la [deuda] de Estados Unidos ha aumentado un 38% en los últimos dos años, y un 20%, o 2,5 billones de euros, en la Unión Europea, lo que ha hecho subir los precios en general. Esta parte de su mensaje estaba claramente dirigida al público nacional, sensible a la inflación, que está sufriendo un repunte de la misma hasta el 16,8% en mayo.

*"Nuestro objetivo es garantizar el desarrollo estable de la economía en los próximos años, reducir la carga de la inflación para los ciudadanos y las empresas, alcanzar el nivel de inflación previsto del 4% a medio y largo plazo"*, dijo, señalando que "el objetivo del 4% se mantiene".

*"Estos procesos se aceleraron y vigorizaron durante la pandemia de coronavirus ya en 2020. Tanto la oferta como la demanda de bienes y servicios se redujeron drásticamente entonces. La pregunta es: ¿qué tuvo que ver nuestra operación militar en el Donbass? nada"*, añadió Putin.

Para el pueblo ruso, Putin sigue siendo el hombre con un plan y dedicó parte de su discurso a hablar de los Proyectos Nacionales y se sumergió en los detalles de la reforma de la economía y las inversiones en cosas como la mejora de la vivienda en los pueblos rusos. También confirmó un plan de subsidios hipotecarios que mantendrá los tipos de interés de las hipotecas en el 7%, en un momento en que el tipo de interés preferente es ahora del 9,5%, uno de los programas de gasto social más populares del gobierno.

Se mostró optimista respecto a la desaparición de la tecnología occidental que, según los expertos, será imposible de replicar o sustituir para Rusia, como informó bne IntelliNews en un reportaje sobre el uso de herramientas de alta precisión en Rusia.

La directora de RT, Margarita Simonyan, que moderaba la sesión, levantó un paquete de zumo casi totalmente blanco, ya que Rusia acaba de quedarse sin tinta de impresión, casi toda importada, necesaria para la industria del embalaje. Preguntó al presidente si Rusia podía resolver problemas de este tipo.

Putin se mostró despectivo e invocó la larga historia de excelencia de Rusia en las ciencias para asegurar que Rusia desarrollaría cualquier tecnología que necesitara en las industrias básicas, pero admitió que no resolvería todos los problemas. Citó el trabajo de Dmitry Kozlov, un científico soviético, que tiene derecho al título de "padre de los viajes espaciales" por su trabajo seminal en el desarrollo de cohetes y que es conocido por todos los escolares rusos.


----------



## ariel77 (19 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> ¿No sabes distinguir invasion de conquista?
> Muy bonito el cuadro ¿y qué? Napoleón durmió unas cuantas semanas en Moscú.
> 
> Te lo voy a explicar sencillito, porque veo que no pillas conceptos básicos, ya de entender la esencia del alma rusa y como ellos se ven a si mismos ni hablamos.
> ...



@pgas ¿te has enfadado y me has ignorado por ese mensaje?  Patético… haz los deberes si quieres debatir con un adulto.


----------



## pemebe (19 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania y el nuevo orden mundial (3/3)*

Putin no se detuvo en el conflicto de Ucrania, más allá de reiterar sus argumentos propagandísticos de que se trata de una lucha contra los nazis y que la "operación militar especial" fue forzada por Rusia para proteger sus intereses de seguridad nacional.

*"Hablemos de los avances en la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Como se ha previsto, los principales enfrentamientos no son con unidades del ejército regular, sino con grupos nacionalistas, que, como se sabe, son directamente responsables del genocidio en Donbass y de las víctimas civiles en las repúblicas populares"*, dijo Putin refiriéndose a las unidades Azov que sirven en el brazo ucraniano y que tienen vínculos con grupos de extrema derecha.

*"Parece que usted y yo tendremos más posibilidades de llegar a un acuerdo que con esa banda de yonquis y neonazis que se refugia en Kiev y tiene como rehén a toda la nación ucraniana"*, añadió Putin.

También jugó varias veces con el fuerte sentimiento de orgullo nacional de Rusia, jugando la carta del "enemigo en la puerta" que fue tan efectiva en 2014 tras la anexión de Crimea y que hizo subir sus índices de aprobación personal a la estratosfera.

*"Somos gente fuerte y podemos hacer frente a cualquier desafío, al igual que nuestros antepasados, resolveremos cualquier problema. Toda la historia milenaria de nuestro país lo demuestra"*, dijo Putin.

En el contexto de la amenaza exterior, también vinculó la futura prosperidad de Rusia a un compromiso con el país, y en concreto pidió a los oligarcas y a los rusos ricos que han trasladado el dinero al extranjero que lo traigan a casa.

*"Hoy quiero dirigirme también a nuestros dirigentes, a los propietarios de grandes empresas, a nuestros principales empresarios y directivos. Queridos colegas, amigos, el verdadero éxito duradero, el sentido de la dignidad y el respeto por uno mismo sólo se consiguen cuando conectáis vuestro futuro, el futuro de vuestros hijos con vuestra Madre Patria"*, subrayó el Jefe de Estado en su intervención en la sesión plenaria del SPIEF.

Las sanciones dirigidas a la clase oligárquica rusa no han hecho más que potenciar la retórica de Putin, ya que los más ricos de Rusia han visto cómo sus casas y yates han sido embargados por los países europeos. Putin lleva tiempo realizando una campaña de desamortización que ya ha prohibido a los funcionarios públicos tener cuentas bancarias o activos en el extranjero. En este sentido, las sanciones a los oligarcas serán vistas como una ventaja para Putin.

*"Los últimos acontecimientos no han hecho más que confirmar lo que decía antes: es más seguro en casa. Los que no quisieron escuchar este mensaje tan obvio perdieron cientos de millones, si no miles de millones de dólares en Occidente. Así es como resultó el supuesto refugio seguro para el capital"*, subrayó Putin.

Putin restó importancia a la conmoción que ha causado la guerra de Rusia en el suministro mundial de alimentos. Señaló que, aunque Rusia y Ucrania juntas representan alrededor del 30% del grano comercializado, esto sigue siendo sólo un 1% de la producción mundial de alimentos; casi todos los países producen ellos mismos la mayor parte de los alimentos que consumen.

*"Hablando de las exportaciones ucranianas de alimentos a los mercados mundiales, nosotros no las hemos obstaculizado, ¡por el amor de Dios! No fuimos nosotros quienes minamos los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro. Dejemos que desminen los puertos para exportar [alimentos]"*, dijo Putin. También prometió garantías de seguridad para los buques civiles que participen en las exportaciones.

Sin embargo, los países que no pueden producir suficientes alimentos propios -en su mayoría en el norte de África y Oriente Medio- dependen en gran medida de las importaciones de grano ruso. Egipto es uno de esos países y actualmente el mayor importador de grano del mundo.

Está claro que Putin pretende aprovechar su capacidad para restringir el flujo de alimentos a los mercados mundiales como palanca para su lucha contra el régimen de sanciones de Occidente.

Putin concluyó pintando un negro panorama y preparando al pueblo ruso para un prolongado enfrentamiento. Al lanzar la guerra en Ucrania, Putin ha roto definitivamente los lazos con Occidente. Ha condenado a Rusia a una vía de crecimiento de segundo orden. Sin embargo, al presidente de Rusia no parece importarle y antepone lo que considera preocupaciones de seguridad de Rusia a la prosperidad económica, y pretende desafiar directamente el orden internacional anterior.

"Las instituciones internacionales se están derrumbando y las garantías de seguridad se están devaluando. Occidente se ha negado rotundamente a cumplir sus anteriores obligaciones. Ha resultado sencillamente imposible llegar a nuevos acuerdos con él", concluyó Putin.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania viene siendo el equivalente al golpe de estado a Trump.

Los rivales de zelewski serían los sicarios títeres de los rusos.

Lo que habría que determinar es quiénes son los jefes de Biden : si son los chinos, los judíos o los árabes... O todos juntos! en cualquier caso son los enemigos de Occidente


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Que pasa cuando Rusia coloniza? Desapariciones forzadas, torturas y persecución de minorías étnicas no rusas, lo mismo que hizo hitler cuando se quedó los sudetes. 





__





El Consejo de Europa condena la violación de los derechos humanos en Crimea tras la anexión rusa







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## vermer (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los etarras van con Rusia, yo voy con la OTAN.
> 
> Es el problema de apoyar a Rusia, que toda la escoria del planeta apoya a Rusia porque se piensan que son asesinos como ellos.



Lo más parecido a los nazis alemanes de los años 30-40 son los nazis vascos (y los nazis catalanes en buena parte, pero al ser más moros.....se les jode un poco)
Dado que siempre lo he tenido en mi familia, incluso más cerca.....sè de lo que hablo.

Ha sido muy gracioso el tremendo cacao mental que se ha producido. Yo creo que los sabinianos "convencieron" a los jarraitxus de que el paralelismo era:
Ucrania = Euskalherria
Rusia = España,
ergo....estar con la OTAN suponía estar del lado "adecuado" y que impulsaría sus objetivos.

Ocurre que en el lado más proetarra la ideología socialista (sin dejar de ser nazionalsocialistas de tomo y lomo) es esencial, y las vinculaciones afectivas (como mínimo) primero con la URSS, Rusia ahora, obvias. Por supuesto que disfrazadas con las banderitas de los oblast liberados y demás

En el dìa a dìa es muy divertido, pues por la TV y la ETB en particular, la versión "Ucrania-EH buenos vs Rusia-España fascistas" es la verdad oficial. Y es lo que todo dios, batasunillos incluídos, lleva inconscientemente grabado.....y produce ese cortocircuito.

Es como cuando dicen quevla kakuna del coronavirus es muy güena y ya van por la quinta dosis y buena parte de los que caen (por lo que sea) son los kakunados.. y así con casi todo.
En Occidente vamos bien jodidos.


----------



## Pirro (19 Jun 2022)

Ya, pero tiene a su mini yo rebosante de juventud. Y con gafas de pasta.


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






diario-octubre.com




*La "Inteligencia" ucraniana contrató a más de 40 actores para preparar un nuevo montaje en Nikoláyev.*
* “Una vez más, llamamos la atención de toda la comunidad mundial, esas falsificaciones producidas por la ‘fábrica de mentiras’ ucraniana, fueron encargadas por los curadores occidentales, no contienen ninguna información fiable y objetiva”* 







Moscú, 19 jun (SANA).— Los servicios secretos de Ucrania están filmando unos vídeos sobre edificios en la ciudad de Nikoláyev que supuestamente fueron destruidos por bombardeos del Ejército ruso, afirmó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa ruso, el teniente general Mijaíl Mízintsev.

“De acuerdo con una información confiable, se estableció que en Nikoláyev los servicios especiales ucranianos están preparando unos vídeos sobre los habitantes locales que se quedaron sin hogar y edificios privados, supuestamente destruidos como resultado de los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas”, reveló el general citado por la agencia Sputnik.
El oficial ruso precisó que en el rodaje participan más de 40 actores, a todos los participantes se les paga en efectivo 25 dólares.
“Una vez más, llamamos la atención de toda la comunidad mundial, esas falsificaciones producidas por la ‘fábrica de mentiras’ ucraniana, fueron encargadas por los curadores occidentales, no contienen ninguna información fiable y objetiva, subrayó Mízintsev.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, según el representante del Ministerio de Defensa, “son exclusivamente humanas con respecto a la población civil y no atacan las instalaciones de infraestructura civil”.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Se informa que el fundador y comandante de batallón del "KS" Oleg Kutsin fue asesinado como resultado de un ataque del ejército ruso en el puesto de mando durante una reunión.

Parece que esto podría haber sido el resultado de la huelga en el centro de toma de decisiones.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El 9 de mayo del año que viene?? A este ritmo no llegan a noche vieja.



Hombre no lo descarto no


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jun 2022)

Cositas chulas qué tal?


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué los rusos avisaron a los usanos para que desalojasen esa base en Siria porque iban a atacarla.
> Lo pregunto porque los usanos nunca avisan a los rusos cuando atacan sus efectivos, en este caso el remolcador ruso que iba a la isla de las Serpientes y ha sido hundido por los usanos
> ¿Qué sentido tiene avisar?
> ¿Intentar que no escale más la situación?
> ...



Los rusos se preocupan más por los soldados americanos que sus mandos y políticos. Funcionó de maravilla en la toma del palacio de invierno, la revolución soviética o la guerra de Vietnam. Cuando la tropa ve que se le va a cuidar más en el bando enemigo que en el propio la moral baja como las criptomonedas en pánico, y aunque no queden países neutrales y decentes como la Suecia de Olof Palme siempre van a encontrar una forma de desertar para seguir con vida.

Y además dicen que en el otro lado tienen una negra para cada soldado.


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

A los simplones como tú.....simplemente les cortan el pito......


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

Rusia destruye 4 cañones estadounidenses Howitzer en Donbás


El Ejército ruso destruye en la región de Donetsk cuatro cañones Howitzer suministrados a Ucrania por Estados Unidos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.




diario-octubre.com




*Rusia destruye 4 cañones estadounidenses Howitzer en Donbás*
El Ejército ruso destruye en la región de Donetsk cuatro cañones Howitzer suministrados a Ucrania por Estados Unidos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.








El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, informó el sábado que sus fuerzas aeroespaciales atacaron y destruyeron cuatro batallones ucranianos que disponían de obuses M777 Howitzer y que estaban ubicados en sendas localidades en la región de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk, en el Donbás.

Konashenkov agregó que la aviación también eliminó cuatro batallones ucranianos con sistema de lanzacohetes múltiples Grad, además de otras posiciones de artillería y mortero del enemigo en el Donbás (la región del este de Ucrania).
Además de armamento de alta precisión de emplazamiento aéreo y terrestre, los uniformados ruso destruyeron una refinería de petróleo y un depósito de combustible del Ejército ucraniano en las regiones de Poltava y Lugansk.
En total, las tropas rusas atacaron 12 puestos de tiro de las fuerzas ucranianas, mencionó Konashenkov entre otros equipos que fueron destruidos la misma jornada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
“En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 206 aeronaves, 132 helicópteros, 1241 drones, 343 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 3613 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 547 vehículos de combate MLRS, 2032 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 3687 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidas”, afirmó el teniente general.


Como decía Mota:"Las que entran por las que salen". Y venga otra ronda. Lo malo es que por el camino al ukropiteko le da tiempo a practicar su afición de masacrar civiles indefensos.


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania revela sus pérdidas en armas*
18.06.2022 05:18
*





Ucrania ha perdido hasta la mitad de sus armas pesadas y los suministros occidentales no pueden llenar el vacío, dijo el ejército.*
Ucrania ha perdido hasta el 50% de su stock de armas pesadas, incluidos 400 tanques, reveló a principios de esta semana el comandante de logística del comando de las fuerzas terrestres del país, Volodymyr Karpenko, en medio de la ofensiva militar rusa en curso en su país.
En una entrevista con la Revista de Defensa Nacional, Karpenko dijo que «como resultado del combate activo», las pérdidas de equipos han ascendido al 30-40%, a veces hasta el 50%.
El viceministro de defensa de Ucrania, Denys Sharapov, en la misma entrevista, reveló que los suministros occidentales no cubren las necesidades de Ucrania.


> “Hemos recibido una gran cantidad de sistemas de armas, pero desafortunadamente con un recurso tan masivamente prescindible, solo cubre del 10 al 15 por ciento de nuestras necesidades”, dijo Sharapov.



No reveló la cantidad exacta de armas pesadas que necesita Kiev, pero enfatizó que “la necesidad de sistemas de artillería pesada se mide por cientos”.
“Necesitamos artillería, necesitamos proyectiles de artillería, vehículos de combate de infantería, vehículos de combate, tanques. Realmente necesitamos sistemas de defensa aérea y el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple”, dijo.
El suministro de sistemas de armas de alta precisión también sería importante, agregó Sharapov, ya que el ejército ucraniano cree que tales sistemas le darían «una ventaja sobre el enemigo, la ventaja en esta guerra».
El viceministro reconoció los problemas con los que los países occidentales tienen que lidiar al organizar las transferencias de armas a Ucrania, incluida la obtención de permisos para transferencias de tecnología de todos los propietarios de los subsistemas. Sin embargo, enfatizó Sharapov, “no todos los políticos entienden la gravedad de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania”.


> “Es por eso que nos gustaría aprovechar esta oportunidad… para llamar la atención del mundo entero una vez más que esta es una guerra no solo en Ucrania, esta es la guerra que impacta al mundo entero”, dijo.



Karpenko fue un poco más específico y dio una estimación de las necesidades de Ucrania.
“Piense en esto: una brigada ocupa alrededor de 40 kilómetros de la línea de la cerca. Eso quiere decir que para cubrir el conflicto de combate activo necesitamos 40 brigadas. Cada brigada tiene 100 vehículos de combate de infantería, 30 tanques, 54 sistemas de artillería, solo para una brigada, y tenemos 40 de ellos”, explicó.
Mientras tanto, Rusia ha estado advirtiendo constantemente a Occidente que no “infle” a Ucrania con armas, alegando que esto resultará en la prolongación del conflicto y en una variedad de problemas a largo plazo. Moscú también dejó en claro que sus fuerzas considerarían cualquier arma extranjera en Ucrania como un objetivo legítimo.
La divulgación de las cifras de pérdidas de equipos se produjo menos de una semana después de que el asistente presidencial ucraniano Alexey Arestovich revelara que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían perdido alrededor de 10.000 efectivos desde el comienzo de la ofensiva rusa a finales de febrero. Arestovich afirmó, sin embargo, que las pérdidas de Moscú son varias veces mayores.
Las cifras publicadas por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano son significativamente más altas que las citadas por Arestovich: 23.367, al 18 de abril.
Rusia no ha revelado sus pérdidas, ni de equipo ni de personal. A principios de este mes, el jefe del comité de defensa de la Duma rusa, Andrey Kartapolov, afirmó que, debido a los cambios en la estrategia militar, el ejército ruso “prácticamente ha dejado de perder gente”. Por eso, dijo, el Ministerio de Defensa no actualiza la información sobre las bajas desde marzo, cuando reportó 1.351 militares muertos.
En abril, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que Rusia había sufrido “pérdidas significativas de tropas” y que era “una gran tragedia”.
Rusia atacó al estado vecino a fines de febrero, luego de que Ucrania no implementara los términos de los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados por primera vez en 2014, y el eventual reconocimiento de Moscú de las repúblicas de Donbass de Donetsk y Lugansk. Los protocolos negociados por Alemania y Francia fueron diseñados para otorgar a las regiones separatistas un estatus especial dentro del estado ucraniano.


> Desde entonces, el Kremlin ha exigido que Ucrania se declare oficialmente como un país neutral que nunca se unirá al bloque militar de la OTAN liderado por Estados Unidos. Kiev insiste en que la ofensiva rusa no fue provocada en absoluto y ha negado las afirmaciones de que planeaba retomar las dos repúblicas por la fuerza.











Ucrania revela sus pérdidas en armas


Ucrania ha perdido hasta la mitad de sus armas pesadas y los suministros occidentales no pueden llenar el vacío, dijo el ejército. Ucrania ha perdido hasta el 50% de su stock de armas pesadas, incluidos 400 tanques, reveló a principios de esta semana el comandante de logística del comando de las...




es.news-front.info




Solo hay una cosa más jojola que creerse el ombligo del mundo (que lo creen) y es pedir y pedir sin final ni conocimiento (recuerden que ellos lo merecen todo). Siempre prevalece la caradura pedigüeña a la soberbia chulería. La pela es la pela y los pueblos elegidos tienen derecho a que todo les sea dado por su excepcionalidad.


----------



## quinciri (19 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


>



Creo que lo de la inflación ya estaba programada desde Occidente, y desde antes de lo de Ucrania, y como única manera de de ir mitigando y diluyendo lo de la impagable deuda. Si el dinero vale menos, las deudas también son menos ... 

Por tanto, lo de las sanciones, otra excusa más para seguir generando inflación, y como medio de cargarle a Rusia las consecuencias de las irresponsables políticas monetarias de Occidente.

Obviamente, y de todo ello, va a haber sufrimiento, y para largo tiempo, para el común de la ciudadania en todas partes. Y de ahí que Putin califique las sanciones de insensatas. 

Claro que el sufrimiento va a ser mayor en los lugares que estaban mas acostumbrados a vivir, por encima de sus posibilidades y a cuenta del dinero del futuro ...

Tic, tac, ...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
> (Perdón por el off topic)



Parece un chopeo. El estilo parece de Eduardo, pero el dibujo es muy poco detallado para una portada y apenas sombrea, cuando le gustaban mucho las sombras y degradados en esa época. Tampoco aparece el número ni fecha de la portada y la cabecera tiene una sombra que parece ser de otra portada, que hasta podría se la del extra contra la violencia. Tampoco la resolución de el dibujo y la cabecera parecen coincidir.

Esta es una portada de un extra en color cortesía de la biblioteca nacional de España.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Rada Suprema de Ucrania ha aprobado un proyecto de ley para la construcción de todas las nuevas viviendas del país con refugios antibombas
> 
> Para proteger a la población de las explosiones, las ondas expansivas y la exposición a sustancias químicas, radiactivas y biológicas peligrosas, en la fase de diseño se instalarán refugios antibombas de la clase requerida en todas las viviendas.
> 
> ...



No tienen ni una grivna, ni la van a tener


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

_Otro HdP al hoyo_

Burbulis ha muerto.
Tierra a la escoria de la lana de vidrio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me













Guennadi Búrbulis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Para los que han preguntado por los "méritos" de Burbulis.

- *¿Qué otros méritos le atribuye a Yeltsin?*

- Muy orgulloso, por ejemplo, de que se le atribuya el mérito de haber introducido al reformista Yegor Gaidar en el equipo de Yeltsin (el anterior Primer Ministro Silayev, según Burbulis, era un hombre indeciso que no estaba dispuesto a tomar medidas drásticas). Cabe señalar que Andrei Kozyrev, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores más infame de la historia del país y ahora residente en Miami (Estados Unidos), también se unió al gobierno por su consejo. Es decir, Burbulis está sinceramente convencido de haber desempeñado un papel decisivo en la creación del gobierno de las reformas, al que calificó como "el gobierno meritocrático más real". Sin embargo, elude cuidadosamente la cuestión fundamental: ¿por qué la economía se hundió durante el año de este gobierno en el poder y el país pasó de ser una potencia mundial de primer orden a un estado de tercera categoría? ¿Y por qué se han devaluado los ahorros de todos los ciudadanos, las empresas han cerrado en masa y millones se han quedado sin trabajo? O una pregunta de este tipo: ¿cómo es que, por ejemplo, un antiguo científico junior, Peter Aven, después de dos años en el gobierno, se convirtió en un oligarca? Y otros no se dejaron defraudar por el enriquecimiento personal: los mismos ministros "dignos" como Nechaev, Koch, Mostovoy y otros.

- *Como he observado hace tiempo, Burbulis nunca ha sido tacaño con la autopromoción.*

- ¡Se deleita en sí mismo! Califica su actividad, especialmente en el otoño de 1991, de heroica. El país estaba al borde de la inanición y él, Burbulis, lo estaba rescatando. En sus memorias, escribe con un suspiro cómo llamó por teléfono a todos los que podían ayudar en esta situación. Cómo convenció a algunas personas que no entendían, cuánto tiempo dedicó a esto. Pero se "olvida" de mencionar al menos el hecho de que esta amenaza de hambruna ha sido construida artificialmente con su propia participación, con el único propósito de inflamar al máximo el sentimiento antisoviético.

- *También se dedicó a los asuntos internacionales, ¿no?*

- Se sabe que fue él quien discutió la idea de vender partes de Carelia a Finlandia. Esto es lo que escribió posteriormente el periódico finlandés Kainuun Sanomat, citando sus fuentes. Según el artículo, las negociaciones fueron llevadas a cabo por Gennady Burbulis, de la parte rusa, que pidió una cantidad equivalente a los 13.000 millones de euros actuales. Finlandia simplemente no tenía suficiente dinero en ese momento, y esa es la única razón por la que la conspiración no se llevó a cabo.

Aquí hay otro enlace.





__





Cargando…






gazeta-pravda.ru













Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Lo más parecido a los nazis alemanes de los años 30-40 son los nazis vascos (y los nazis catalanes en buena parte, pero al ser más moros.....se les jode un poco)
> Dado que siempre lo he tenido en mi familia, incluso más cerca.....sè de lo que hablo.
> 
> Ha sido muy gracioso el tremendo cacao mental que se ha producido. Yo creo que los sabinianos "convencieron" a los jarraitxus de que el paralelismo era:
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

El ministro federal de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, asegura que el país debe tomar medidas adicionales para ahorrar gas y asegurar la disponibilidad de energía para el invierno en vista de la disminución de los suministros desde los gasoductos rusos, informan medios locales. "Reduciremos el consumo de gas en el sector eléctrico y en la industria y forzaremos el llenado de las instalaciones de almacenamiento", manifestó este domingo.

Al mismo tiempo, Habeck habló sobre un plan para recurrir al carbón como fuente alternativa de energía para la producción de electricidad, exhortando a los operadores de las centrales eléctricas carboneras de reserva a "prepararse" para iniciar actividades en el corto plazo.

. Notfallmaßnahmen: So will Wirtschaftsminister Habeck mehr Gas einsparen und speichern


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Coño.mejor a tu MAMI....que veras lo que va a disfutar.....tontorron de mierda.


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.mid.ru





*Situación actual en Ucrania*

Cada nueva semana trae nuevas evidencias trágicas de crímenes de guerra y violaciones del Derecho Humanitario Internacional cometidos por el régimen neonazi y mercenarios extranjeros que combaten al lado del régimen de Kiev recurriendo a una táctica terrorista, extremista que consiste en asustar a la población civil y usando a los civiles como “escudo vivo”.

Parece que los instructores de la OTAN entrenaron a hacerlo a los efectivos de las llamadas Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los grupos armado de Ucrania bombardean diariamente los barrios civiles de Donetsk. Saben perfectamente que allí no hay alguna infraestructura ni blancos militares. A pesar de eso, abren fuego contra estos barrios. Lo hacen desde hace muchos años. Durante mucho tiempo, los llamados socios occidentales y lamentablemente los representantes de medios occidentales no querían verlo. Ahora tratan desestimarlo también. Vamos a contárselo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas bajo el control del régimen de Kiev (no sé si controla algo o no) usan municiones de racimo prohibidas y sistemas de artillería recibidas hace poco de EEUU, Gran Bretaña, Francia y otros países de Occidente colectivo que se denominan fuerzas de paz que abogan por el pacifismo. Los jueces instructores de la República Popular de Donetsk establecieron de forma fidedigna que el pasado 9 de junio se emplearon proyectiles de calibre 155 mm del estándar de la OTAN contra el barrio Voroshilovski de Donetsk.

El pasado 13 de junio, los nacionalistas ucranianos bombardearon a Donetsk con la mayor brutalidad desde 2015 con el uso de cañones y misiles. Dispararon 620 unidades de municiones diferentes y asesinando a cinco personas, entre ellas un niño de 11 años. 39 civiles resultaron heridos, entre ellos tres niños. ¿Qué hace el Departamento de Estado? ¿Está dando círculos sagrados la delegación estadounidense alrededor de la sala de sesiones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU? ¿Dónde está el representante especial de EEUU con gritos y discursos irritados? ¿Dónde están los activistas humanitarios estadounidenses? ¿Qué hacen todas las organizaciones no gubernamentales, foros internacionales? ¿Están en silencio? Permanecieron criminalmente silenciosos todos estos años y continúan criminalmente silenciosos ahora. Lo sabemos.

Los ataques produjeron daño a una maternidad - el Centro Republicano de Donetsk para la Protección de la Maternidad y la Infancia. Las mujeres embarazadas, madres con hijos y el personal sanitario se vieron obligados a esconderse en el sótano. No fueron los sótanos que albergaron el material bélico para provocar y atraer el fuego. Fueron los sótanos reales de una maternidad. No fueron instablogueras o fotomodelos, sino las mujeres embarazadas reales que estuvieron allí.

Fueron atacados otros objetos de infraestructura social también: el hospital clínico central, centros de atención médica primaria, edificios de escuelas, gimnasios, guardería infantil. Cinco centros médicos, ocho centros de educación y dos centros culturales, en total.

Recuerdo bien una rueda de prensa ofrecida por Serguéi Lavrov en Turquía. Coincidió con los acontecimientos que se presentaron como ataques contra una maternidad ucraniana por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. Recuerdo cómo los periodistas extranjeros formaron un círculo estrecho en torno a mí, antes y durante los preparativos para esta rueda de prensa. Gritaron. Ya no fue un trabajo periodístico, sino de propaganda. Emprendiendo los intentos de presentar un contenido o hacer un comentario, responder a una pregunta, simplemente mostrar un texto de desmentida de la parte rusa, estuve sorprendida porque los corresponsales (qué me disculpe el corresponsal de CNN que está en la sala. Recuerdo a su colega) se apartaron de la pantalla de mi teléfono en que estaba abierta la información sobre este suceso. No quisieron verlo. Pero gritaron, alborotaron, hicieron ruido preparando un fondo para lo que pasó posteriormente. Son los hechos, no se puede desestimarlos. Me interesa ¿dónde están ahora? ¿Alguno de ellos se acercó a Dmitri Kuleba, al Embajador ucraniano en Berlín, Andréi Melnik (quien escribe diariamente algo horrible en Twitter, lo que ofende a todos), o al Embajador de Ucrania ante la ONU, Serguéi Kislitsa? ¿Quizás se organicen algunas manifestaciones de protesta sangrientas cerca de las misiones diplomáticas de Ucrania o se trata de otros niños? ¿Son otros niños, mujeres embarazadas, maternidades? ¿Son las personas de segunda categoría?

La nueva tragedia en Donetsk obligó al final a hacer algo y reaccionar a los organismos internacionales (no me refiero a los medios globales. En comparación con la “cobertura” de esta situación, se desestiman plenamente estos crímenes). El representantes del Secretario General de la ONU, Stephane Dujarric, calificó los ataques contra la maternidad en Donetsk como “una violación evidente del Derecho Internacional”. Parece que los representantes de la Secretaría de la ONU empezaron a reaccionar solo después de que los representantes de la Misión Permanente de Rusia les exhortaron a hacerlo, al indicar que los medios occidentales se callan sobre esta situación Es una lástima que los funcionarios internacionales lo hagan solo cuando resulta imposible desestimar los crímenes.

Las autoridades de Kiev y sus patrocinadores occidentales continúan la campaña de desinformación contra nuestro país: inventan y publican la información absolutamente falsa, a pesar de que todas sus previas fake news se desenmascararon y se desmintieron. A principios de abril pasado, intentaron de acusar a los militares rusos asesinatos masivos de civiles en Bucha. Los hechos mostraron claramente que se trataba de una escenificación realizada por los servicios secretos ucranianos y occidentales. Tengo una pregunta a todos: ¿qué pasa con Bucha? ¿Dónde están las fotografías de personas, sus historias de vida? Quisiera entenderlo. O todo será como con los francotiradores en el Maidán en 2014. En aquel momento, toda la comunidad internacional civilizada (representada por un pequeño grupo de países) gritó que era el inicio de una fase activa que se convirtió en un golpe de Estado. Declararon que no habría pasado nada si no hubiese los francotiradores que “seguramente” (así afirmaron) cumplieron los órdenes de las autoridades de Kiev legalmente elegidas.

Estos francotiradores hicieron imposibles las negociaciones con las autoridades de Kiev en 2014, por eso la oposición “tuvo que usurpar este poder”, porque supuestamente fusilan a los civiles por encargo presuntamente de Víctor Yanukóvich y todos los que conformaban el Gobierno. ¿Cuánto continuó la investigación en relación con estos francotiradores, quién les dio órdenes y cómo finalizó? Con nada. Fue una provocación tradicional. Solo quedaron fragmentos de un comentario del representante de la UE de 2014 que se vieron en Internet que hasta ellos entendían que los francotiradores no habían cumplido los órdenes de las autoridades legítimas, sino de los que estuvieron de otro lado. ¿Esperará lo mismo al caso de Bucha? Pasa lo mismo ya. Recuerden la situación en torno a la Casa de los Sindicatos cuando las personas que estuvieron sobre los alféizares pidiendo misericordia fueron quemadas vivas. La misma comunidad internacional civilizada lo vió, pero nadie fue juzgado. Las huellas se perdieron. Somos testigos de la repetición de aquellos acontecimientos horribles. La lógica es la misma, está en el fondo de lo que pasa allí. La herramienta es el régimen de Kiev. Lamentablemente, la idea pertenece al Occidente colectivo.

Pasada una semana después del incidente en Bucha, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un golpe contra la estación ferroviaria de Kramatorsk con el uso de misil Tochka-U y volvieron de acusar a nuestro país de eso. Hasta los periodistas occidentales confirmaron esta mentira que empezaron a corregir sus publicaciones a tiempo y dejaron de publicar reportajes sobre el tema. Comprobaron el número en serie del misil lanzado y establecieron que pertenecía a Ucrania. Como si no se hubiese cometido el crimen. Resulta que la calificación de un crimen depende directamente de la nacionalidad de quién lo comete o no comente. ¡No puede ser así!

El pasado 13 de junio, Kiev intentó de nuevo echar a Rusia la responsabilidad por el ataque contra el centro de Donetsk con el uso de proyectiles de la OTAN. Esto ya se pasa de la raya. Tal cinismo no se entiende ni puede calificarse.

Una gran parte de responsabilidad por la tragedia que continúa en Donbás recae sobre los países occidentales que incrementan los suministros de sus armas a Kiev. En los últimos tres meses y medio, solo EEUU, según sus propias estimaciones, suministraron a Ucrania unos 24 mil sistemas antimisiles, más de un mil sistemas antitanque, más de un mil sistemas de defensa antiaérea, unos 1.500 misiles, 90 sistemas de artillería, decenas de helicópteros, unos 8 mil unidades de armas ligeras. Son las personas que apoyan a los que pronuncian lemas pacifistas. Supuestamente son los héroes reales que instan a restablecer la paz, pero incrementan los suministros. Planean suministrar sistemas de lanzamisiles múltiples de largo alcance. Son los sistemas que seguramente restablecerán la paz.

Hoy, el 15 de junio, las cuestiones de suministro de nuevas partidas de armas a Ucrania se discuten en Bruselas, en la tercera reunión del Grupo de Contacto para la ayuda militar a Ucrania encabezado por el Ministro de Defensa de EEUU, Lloyd Austin. Los suministros de armas a Kiev prolonga los combates, conlleva nuevas víctimas entre civiles y contribuye a formar y ampliar el ‘mercado negro’ de armas que se distribuirá por el continente europeo y otras regiones del mundo.

El pasado 9 de junio, se dictaron los primeros veredictos a los mercenarios extranjeros. Advertimos, durante mucho tiempo, que esto sucedería. Ahora lo observamos en la realidad. Los británicos, Shaun Pinner y Aiden Aslin, y el ciudadano de Marruecos, Saaudun Brahim, fueron condenados por el Tribunal Supremo de la República Popular de Donetsk a la pena capital - pena de muerte. Esperamos que tal condena severa por los crímenes cometidos contra la población civil de Donbás sea un ejemplo evidente para todos los demás “soldados de la fortuna” que combaten al lado de los neonazis ucranianos o solo planean adherirse a ellos. Son los crímenes contra la población civil de Donbás. Los crímenes de guerra cometidos por los nacionalistas radicales ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros no quedarán sin castigo. Se habló mucho de eso y ahora se hizo realidad.

Como declararon las autoridades de Rusia, Rusia continuará la operación militar especial para defender a Donbás de la agresión del régimen de Kiev, desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania, eliminar las amenazas para nuestro país que provienen del territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Jun 2022)

* 
Rusia dice haber matado a más de 50 oficiales ucranianos en un ataque con misiles de crucero Kalibr perpetrado contra un centro de mando del Ejército ucraniano en la región de Dnipró, este del país. *


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

_Respuestas a algunas preguntas:_


*Pregunta: La Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha sugerido diseñar un mecanismo para reconstruir Ucrania similar al Plan Marshall. Según ella, la UE debería ser el principal inversor en este proyecto, mientras que los propios ucranianos se encargarían de la tarea de reconstruir el país. ¿Qué opina el MAE de Rusia de esta iniciativa? ¿No se trata de un intento de establecer el dictado económico definitivo de Occidente en Ucrania tras establecer el control político sobre el país?


Respuesta:* Estos días los diplomáticos europeos dicen muchas cosas interesantes y a veces chocantes. Un día dicen que hay que seguir luchando hasta el final, sin especificarlo, y al otro hablan de reconciliación pacífica y de algún tipo de planes. Tengo la impresión de que no existe un concepto coherente y se encuentran en un estado de profunda incertidumbre. Hay una certeza sobre nuestro país, hay que sostenerla. Están conduciendo una guerra híbrida contra nuestro país. ¿Qué hacer con todo lo demás y cómo construir un concepto coherente en la ideología, la filosofía? Vemos una dicotomía absoluta.


Creo que los paralelos históricos con el Plan Marshall no son una coincidencia. Muestran hasta qué punto los clichés de la Guerra Fría y la lógica de la confrontación antagónica con nuestro país se han arraigado en las mentes de la clase política de Occidente. El Plan Marshall es un toque característico y revelador del periodo de confrontación entre los dos sistemas. No es ningún secreto que EE.UU. puso un número considerable de condiciones políticas e ideológicas a los países beneficiarios para obtener financiación. El mundo estaba dividido según el principio de “o esto o lo otro”: si no están subordinados y no siguen las instrucciones directas, no recibe ningún dinero. Pero Occidente impuso las más duras condiciones. Se considera que este mecanismo ha desempeñado un papel importante en la reconstrucción de Europa en la posguerra, aunque otros países europeos, incluidos los del bloque del Este, también habían hecho los progresos significativos en el desarrollo de su base industrial. El Plan Marshall permitió a EE.UU. anclar firmemente a Europa Occidental en su órbita de influencia, esto es un hecho. Ahora intentan hacer lo mismo con Ucrania. Pero en este caso desde el principio tienen claro el plan para destruir este país, su estatalidad, su sociedad civil, y ahora para destruirlo realmente.


Estamos acostumbrados a que los actuales políticos y funcionarios de la UE (por desgracia, Ursula von der Leyen no es la excepción en este caso, sino el ejemplo más claro) utilicen cada vez más estos mismos clichés ideológicos tomados de los propagandistas antirrusos más fanáticos del siglo pasado. No es ningún secreto: cuando se trata de promesas de ayuda desinteresada a los satélites, hay que tomar estas palabras con escepticismo, si no con incredulidad.


La política occidental hacia Ucrania en el pasado reciente no se parecía a un Plan Marshall, sino a una trayectoria deliberada hacia desindustrializar el país y convertirlo en una fuente de extracción de recursos. A pesar de que durante el periodo soviético el territorio se industrializó y tenía su propia ciencia, educación, industria, economía y sector agrícola. Hoy vemos lo que le ha sucedido al país en 30 años de independencia, de hecho, de dependencia de Washington. Le dimos a Ucrania nuestros recursos, sobre los que en gran medida se construyó su industria.


Desde hace décadas, la UE, junto con EE.UU., ha tratado de poner en práctica su proyecto geopolítico en Ucrania, destinado simplemente a contener a Rusia. Comenzó mucho antes de 2014. A este fin se han destinado sumas considerables, que ascienden a miles de millones de dólares. ¿Qué llega a Ucrania y qué vuelve a las cuentas? Es una cuestión abierta. Es evidente de las entradas disponibles y ocasionalmente reportadas en los medios de comunicación, que estos fondos simplemente pasan por Ucrania y devuelven casi en su totalidad a las cuentas de las que proceden. Qué juego tan maravilloso. El resto no se destina a la prosperidad del país, sino al suministro de material militar.


La hipocresía de los dirigentes de la UE no tiene límites cuando hablan de la necesidad de reconstruir Ucrania mientras siguen suministrando armas letales. Se llama una inversión en continuar las hostilidades y en seguir destruyendo el país.


Se trata de una lógica salvaje para el siglo XXI: primero, destruir todo hasta los cimientos y luego empezar a construir de nuevo en su lugar. El mismo pueblo de Ucrania no tiene claro qué van a construir. Construirán lo que Occidente necesita, por ejemplo, producirán algo para las necesidades de las empresas multinacionales. Lo mismo se ha hecho en la Unión Europea. Muchos países de la UE han abandonado sus formas tradicionales de hacer las cosas, la agricultura, la industria. Todo esto es en subsidio, para que no desaparezca, para que se mantenga a flote, pero al mismo tiempo no se desarrolle.


Dudo que esa lógica beneficie a los ucranianos de a pie y a los residentes de los países de la UE, que difícilmente aceptarán pagar de su bolsillo por esos planes militantes de Bruselas en el contexto de una crisis energética y alimentaria provocada por Occidente.


En los círculos políticos de Europa y EE.UU. circulan activamente ideas para expropiar los activos de los ciudadanos y empresas rusas colocados en el extranjero con este fin, así como las reservas de divisas congeladas del Banco de Rusia. Me gustaría recordarles que, al aplicar el Plan Marshall, EE.UU. invirtió su propio dinero. ¿Sigue siendo relevante ahora o no? Es una buena pregunta para ellos. Creemos que deberían responder, dado que la ideología en Occidente ha cambiado un poco, y se han decidido mover sus proyectos geopolíticos a costa de otros, simplemente quitando el dinero.


Al parecer, nadie tiene prisa por confiar e incluso nadie va a confiar las finanzas para la reconstrucción a los actuales dirigentes ucranianos. Creo que fue una imagen reveladora cuando, siendo todavía vicepresidente de los EE.UU., Joe Biden (que ahora es presidente de EE.UU.) vino a Kiev y presidió un oscuro formato híbrido. No fue simplemente una reunión del gobierno ucraniano en presencia del presidente de Ucrania, con el vicepresidente estadounidense presidiendo, sentado a la cabeza de la mesa y dando instrucciones a los miembros del gabinete de ministros de Ucrania. Así es como va a ser a partir de ahora. No hay otra manera.


Los políticos y expertos occidentales dicen que es imposible controlar efectivamente dónde y cómo se utilizan las armas suministradas a Ucrania, entonces, ¿qué pasará con los miles de millones de tramos de ayuda financiera?


Es evidente que no se gastará ni un solo euro o dólar de la ayuda occidental en desarrollar y restaurar la infraestructura de las repúblicas del Donbás que ha sido destruida sistemáticamente por Kiev desde 2014.


*Pregunta: El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, declaró durante una visita a Finlandia que la paz era posible en Ucrania. La única cuestión es el precio. Dijo que el precio era los territorios, la independencia, la soberanía, la libertad y la democracia. Según él, la alianza seguirá apoyando a las autoridades de Kiev, pero tratará de evitar por todos los medios una escalada con Rusia. ¿Qué opina de esta afirmación?


Respuesta:* No puede ser así, no es así y no será así. ¿Cómo se puede emprender una escalada de la situación en términos prácticos (suministrar armas, obligar a otros a suministrar armas, imponer sanciones, afirmar que el principal objetivo es estrangular a nuestro país), y, por otro lado, tratar de evitar la escalada con Rusia? ¿Qué entienden entonces por escalada? Ni siquiera se trata de un intento de tener ambas cosas, se trata de una dicotomía.


Es difícil imaginar la paz en un país en el que se importan cada día toneladas de armas letales, principalmente de los Estados miembros de la OTAN. Creo que es mejor preguntar a Jens Stoltenberg de de qué precio está hablando. En cualquier caso, es obvio que ni la OTAN ni el Secretario General de esta organización sienten piedad por Ucrania o sus ciudadanos si hablan de algún precio. Al parecer, están pagando el precio con el destino de Ucrania y sus ciudadanos.


Recordemos cuál es el problema. Se trata de la confrontación con Rusia que se ha convertido en un fin en sí mismo para la OTAN. No es una defensa contra una amenaza teórica. Este objetivo fue expresado y camuflado en el lenguaje político. Entonces empezaron a hablar directamente y se planteó el objetivo: confrontación con nuestro país, las hostilidades o la situación sobre el terreno debe resolverse por sí sola, etc. En este caso, Ucrania y los ciudadanos de Ucrania son material prescindible para la OTAN, una herramienta, un coste asociado, simplemente algo que es conveniente aplicar para realizar su objetivo. Cuanto más tiempo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania luchen contra nuestras fuerzas armadas, mejor será para la alianza. Esta es la justificación de su existencia en la actualidad.


Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que esto no es un hallazgo mío, sino un discurso directo del ex presidente de EE.UU., George W. Bush: “La misión de Ucrania es matar a tantos rusos como sea posible”. No estoy diciendo que sea un hombre con conocimientos profundos (no quiero especular sobre este tema ahora), pero no sólo representa el estado profundo de los EE.UU., sino que forma parte de este estado profundo, la élite política. Su clan lleva años dirigiendo el Estado: padre e hijo eran presidentes durante mucho tiempo. Han tenido y tienen la mayor influencia en los círculos republicanos. Tienen estrechos vínculos con los servicios de seguridad y el complejo militar-industrial y, por supuesto, también controlan el sector energético. Es una historia clásica. George W. Bush simplemente expresó lo que muchos todavía camuflan en frases más o menos evasivas. Dijo sin rodeos: “La misión de Ucrania es matar a tantos rusos como sea posible”. Eso es todo. De eso tenemos que hablar. Al parecer, Jens Stoltenberg desarrolló esta idea y dijo cuánto costaría, que tenía un precio. El precio es la vida de las personas que viven y que han sido enfrentadas por Occidente desde hace años. Si me preguntas (de todos modos, mencionó en su pregunta) sobre la situación en torno a la OTAN, creo que deberían haber pensado hace tiempo si seguir proporcionar apoyo político y material a las acciones de los nazis ucranianos o empezar a buscar formas conjuntas de evitar una escalada que lleve a una confrontación innecesaria. Este es el tema en el que deberían pensar. No quiero darles consejos. Pero es tan obvio y está tan a la vista que no he podido evitar decirlo.


*Pregunta: Todos sabemos que EEUU y sus aliados están suministrando armas cada vez más modernas a Ucrania, en el país trabajan instructores militares extranjeros. ¿Le parece que esta “guerra proxy” que tiene lugar en estos momentos en Ucrania podría desembocar en un conflicto directo entre Rusia y EEUU?


Respuesta:* Estaríamos hablando del guión más desagradable para la comunidad internacional y apocalíptico de todos los posibles. Mejor ni plantearse tal posibilidad. Nunca hemos buscado la confrontación con la OTAN, la tomábamos como algo que venía dado. Intentábamos vertebrar una especie de relaciones en los temas de mutuo interés. Teníamos firmado el Acta Fundcional Rusia-OTAN, teníamos representación permanente ante el organismo, teníamos a diplomáticos que, conscientes de que la Alianza estaba aplicando la mentalidad de la Guerra Fría, intentaban sacar nuestra cooperación a un nuevo nivel. Su objetivo era marcar prioridades, subrayar el beneficio mutuo de la solución de problemas reales y la inutilidad de la creación de problemas ficticios. Realmente estábamos buscando la forma de reforzar juntos la estabilidad y la seguridad en el continente europeo. Lo hacíamos por nuestra parte, formulando iniciativas y poniéndolas en práctica. Basándose en este planteamiento, a finales de 2021 Rusia pidió a Washington y a sus aliados garantías de la seguridad. Entendíamos que nuestra buena voluntad era pasada por alto y que los procesos que estaban cobrando fuerza en el marco de la OTAN se desarrollaban en dirección contraria a la disposición de Rusia. Los países miembros de la OTAN se negaron a mantener una conversión seria al respecto y empezaron a provocar al régimen kievita a que recurriera a la fuerza en la solución del problema de Donbás, corriendo el peligro del genocidio los numerosos ciudadanos rusos residentes en la región. Sí, tiene razón, una “guerra proxy” es como lo calificamos y su blanco es nuestro país, lo comentó el detalle el Ministro Lavrov. Dicho sea de paso, la Casa Blanca ni oculta que ve la operación especial llevada a cabo por Rusia en Ucrania como un reto existencial, así es como lo califican.


EEUU y otros países miembros de la OTAN envían al régimen kievita una ayuda económica sin precedentes y considerable número de armas, buscando de esta manera disuasión activa de Rusia. Tienen lugar también manipulaciones con fondos: parte de ellos es destinada a unos objetivos y parte, a otros. Esta primavera tan sólo la Administración de Joe Biden tomó la decisión de asignar a Ucrania 13.600 millones de Representantes de la OTAN y de sus países miembros señalaron en más de una ocasión que querían evitar enfrentamiento directo con Rusia, al mismo tiempo dan pasos prácticos que van en dirección contraria. Veamos cúanto tiempo acabarán ateniéndose a esta postura. De momento, su actuación muestra que no apuestan demasiado por la paz.


Hay otro detalle: Rusia y EEUU; en su calidad de potencias nucleares, asumen especial responsabilidad por el futuro del mundo. Por lo tanto, deben encontrar formas óptimas de la coexistencia pacífica en intereses de toda la Humanidad. Esta es la responsabilidad de las potencias nucleares, evitarle al mundo una catástrofe nuclear. Estoy exponiendo nuestra postura de principio. La cuestión es, ¿cuándo se verá Washington con fuerzas para aceptar la nueva realidad geopolítica y decirle adión a sus aspiraciones a la hegemonía mundial?


Es un proceso difícil, bastante tortuoso para EEUU, pero es algo inevitable.


En cuanto mencionamos el tema de las armas nucleares, con el menor motivo se desatan histerismos y se tergiversan hechos, también en las cadenas, en la tele, en los diarios, en los medios de EEUU con el único objetivo de presentar la postura rusa como una amenaza a la estabilidad y la seguridad nucleares. Y eso que todos, empezando por el Presidente y los Ministros y acabando por los militares y los activistas, señalan que para nosotros nada cambiará en este sentido, nuestra postura sigue sin variar. Por ejemplo, el eurodiputado Radoslaw Sikorski que en su momento fue Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia dijo directamente que había que suministrar ojivas nucleares a Kiev, para que las usara para defenderse. Y la comunidad internacional no reacciona a ello, mientras que es violación del régimen de la no proliferación nuclear y una amenaza directa de su proliferación. Merece la pena tener también en cuenta que durante décadas el régimen kievita lo tuvo todo fuera de control. Bueno, Kiev ni la mencionamos, si es que la República Checa, país miembro de la OTAN, ni sabía qué había en sus almacenes y qué estaba ocurriendo en ellos. Al explotar y arder todo, hubo una investigación que duró años y no llegó a ninguna conclusión. Se inventaron de que era cosa de Alexander Petrov y Ruslán Bashírov, porque había que “achacárselo” a alguien, también desde el punto de vista material. Es un pequeño comentario sobre el control que tienen de sus armamentos los países de la OTAN. En este caos absoluto que viven los países miembros de la Alianza surge una nueva idea, la de suministrar a Ucrania ojivas nucleares. ¿Se imaginan lo que sería eso? En Ucrania no hay ningún sector que en estas décadas no haya caído víctima de la corrupción y del desorden. Lo que les falta ahora son las ojivas nucleares. Y lo dice un representante de Polonia. Otra cosa es que está casado con unapropagadista anglo-sajona, la estadounidense Anne Applebaum. No es rusófoba que odie a nuestro país y cuanto esté relacionado con él, sino que no deja de publicar terribles mentiras disfrazadas de resultados de “estudios” históricos. Y el representante de Polonia, país vecino de Ucrania, propone enviarle a Kiev armas nucleares. ¿No debería pensar en su pueblo? Posiblemente tiene planeado marcharse con su esposa al extranjero, lejos de todo. Fue Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Polonia y debería tener claro, cuáles podrían ser las consecuencias de su iniciativa. No habrá muro que valga. No creo que se haya olvidado de Fukushima. Ni siquiera los japoneses con sus tecnologías lograron hacer algo: el agua estaba contaminada, al igual que el resto del medio ambiente. Chernóbyl durante años fue tema primordial para ellos y de repente, aparece esta iniciativa. Curiosamente, al tratarse del uso pacífico de la tecnología nuclear, de los suministros de tecnologías nucleares de acuerdo con las normas y reglas existentes con el objetivo del desarrollo energético, las ONGs estadounidenses se ponen enseguida a protestar y a organizar protestas. Estas echan por tierra la firma de los contratos, puesto que podrían presentar peligro. Y van y proponen suministrar a Ucrania ojivas nucleares, es lo único que le falta para que venga el Apocalipsis.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov, jefe de la República Chechena de Ichkeria, publicó un vídeo en el que se ven los galones nazis ucranianos destruidos en el pueblo de Metelkino.

El vídeo muestra los galones de dos brigadas: la 30ª brigada de infantería motorizada separada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y la 114ª brigada separada de las tropas de defensa regional de Kiev.

El hecho del traslado a esta dirección desde Kiev confirma una vez más las enormes pérdidas en las filas de los nazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

*Bloomberg: EE.UU. vende el petróleo de su reserva estratégica, que podría agotarse antes de lo previsto*

. Bloomberg - The US Is Depleting Its Strategic Petroleum Reserve Faster Than It Looks The composition

Washington vendió ya cerca de 115 millones de barriles de sus reservas, unas ventas que alcanzaron cifras récord de casi un millón de barriles diarios desde mediados del pasado mayo.

Estados Unidos ha estado vendiendo crudo de su *Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo* a lo largo del último año para evitar que los precios suban aún más en el mercado energético. Sin embargo, los especialistas advierten de que las provisiones de petróleo del país norteamericano *podrían agotarse antes de lo previsto*, informó Bloomberg el viernes.

En este contexto, la Agencia Internacional de Energía ya alertó a principios de esta semana de que "el suministro mundial de petróleo podría tener *dificultades para mantener el ritmo de la demanda el próximo año*".

Bloomberg señala que Washington vendió cerca de *115 millones de barriles de su reserva estratégica*, unas ventas que alcanzaron *cifras* *récord de casi un millón de barriles diarios* desde mediados de mayo de este año. De ese modo, la Casa Blanca actualmente está sacando al mercado más cantidad de crudo de su reserva de lo que producen la mayoría de los países medianos que forman parte de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP), como Argelia o Angola.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jun 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Rusia destruye 4 cañones estadounidenses Howitzer en Donbás
> 
> 
> El Ejército ruso destruye en la región de Donetsk cuatro cañones Howitzer suministrados a Ucrania por Estados Unidos, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> ...



Lo dicho las armas que les dala OTAN duran 2 telediarios 

Variations of the M777 are currently used by Australia, Canada, India, Saudi Arabia, and the U.S. It is understood that the M777 costs *around US$700,000 (NT$24.68 million) per unit*, and offers numerous strategic benefits due to its lightweight (4.2 tones) and ease of assembly.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Jefe de la LPR Leonid Pasechnik: "Al irse, los nacionalistas están haciendo todo lo posible para destruir la infraestructura de la región" DNR. “Son como moscas: quieren más mierda antes de morir”, dijo un testigo del bombardeo de hoy en el distrito de Leninsky de Donetsk sobre el ejército...




www.burbuja.info





Esto lo dijo el clapham el 13 de Abril , hace 2 meses .
La estrategia que esta usando Rusia para derrotar a Ucrania es la " JUDO WAR " .
Si la Blitzkrieg falla , se corrige el curso y se adopta una estrategia mas efectiva para conseguir resultados . La guerra es siempre un medio para la consecucion de unos resultados que no pueden obtenerse por medio de la diplomacia y / o la negociacion .
El problema es que Alemania tambien puede corregir su estrategia .
Si las sanciones economicas no funcionan para conseguir que Rusia se rinda , se usaran otro tipo de sanciones . Y la mas efectiva de esas sanciones seria el exterminio de la cultura rusa en Europa .
En pocos anos la cultura rusa seria una cultura extinta . Tecleas "Rachmaninov en el Google Search y te sale " No se han encontrado Resultados para tu busqueda" . Vas al Google Maps " y te encuentras que el territorio de Rusia esta ocupado por un Oceano ...
El Oceano Shibir . CANDELA ...


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*La otra guerra que Putin ya ha perdido: por qué la industria militar rusa está sentenciada.









La otra guerra que Putin ya ha perdido: por qué la industria militar rusa está sentenciada


Rusia lleva años amasando millones gracias a la supuesta efectividad de su armamento. La guerra en Ucrania ha demostrado que, en realidad, sufre fallos estrepitosos, y eso va a afectar a uno de los grandes negocios de Putin




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Harman (19 Jun 2022)

_No dicen como ha estirado la pata, pero tenía 77 años y estaba en un hotel de Baku._

El ex secretario de Estado Gennady Burbulis, el "principal arquitecto" del colapso de la URSS, murió en Bakú; el político tenía 77 años.

Burbulis participó en la preparación y firma de los Acuerdos de Belovezh. Murió en un hotel de Bakú.

_"Burbulis fue el principal asesor político de Boris Yeltsin y el artífice de las políticas de éste, y siempre defendió la rectitud de Boris Yeltsin y la suya propia. Y por eso no salió en la televisión rusa ni estuvo en los órganos de poder. Se le considera el principal responsable del colapso de la Unión, que ahora es percibido tanto por las autoridades como por la sociedad rusa como una enorme tragedia",_ escribe el politólogo Sergei Markov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Coño,pues la ultima vez me las cogió y no veas como disfrutó la joia......


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*La OSCE denuncia la violencia sexual como "táctica de guerra" en Ucrania.*

La *Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa* (*OSCE*) ha exigido este domingo el fin del uso de las *violaciones* y otros *delitos sexuales* en la *guerra de Ucrania*, a los que califica de "táctica de guerra", y ha pedido a Rusia el fin de las hostilidades. "Estoy consternada por los continuos informes de violencia sexual contra mujeres y niñas, incluyendo violaciones torturas, tráfico y explotación sexual, que se producen en Ucrania y otras zonas en conflictos", ha señado en un comunicado Helga Maria Schmid, secretaria general de la organización. En la nota, emitida con motivo de la celebración hoy del Día internacional para la eliminación de la violencia sexual en los conflictos, Schmid denuncia que ese tipo de crímenes tienen también a niños y hombres como víctimas.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Jun 2022)

Los árboles de la mediana se agitaban al errático compás del viento. Las hojas, aún verdes, danzaban como a espasmos bajo la amable luz solar de la tarde, lejano ya en el perpetuo olvido el fuego de estos últimos diez días. Tregua. Vienen soles más tranquilos y lunas menos castigadas. Lo dice el teléfono.

Vi al ciego doblar la esquina de abajo en dirección a nuestro bar. Siempre me recuerda a una viñeta de un cómic de Jan cada vez que lo observo andar por la calle. Paró unos pasos más adelante, pocos, junto a uno de los ventanales del local donde estaba la antigua sucursal bancaria, cerrado hará ya tres años. Tuve una buena amistad con su último director, un cojo con mucha retranca.

- ¿No querrás un...? -me decía a veces. Yo no tenía cuenta en su banco, tampoco el bar, pero siempre venía al nuestro; solo, con clientes o con las dos mujeres que trabajaban con él.

Seguros, alarmas, tostadoras, lavadoras...Fue muy gracioso con esta última. Lo dijo sin mirarme, la caña de cerveza casi en los labios, y nos echamos a reír como dos chiquillos.

El ciego se echó mano al bolsillo de la camisa y sacó un paquete de tabaco. Encendió el cigarrillo, que se fumó en dos minutos de reloj, y reanudó su corto trayecto habitual. Por alguna razón ya no fuma en la puerta del bar. De hecho me enteré que seguía fumando una vez que como esta lo hacía yo en la puerta del nuestro y lo vi parado en la esquina del de arriba mientras devoraba al viejo estilo un par de cigarrillos empalmados. Tiene un serio problema pulmonar, entre otros, ceguera aparte, y a pesar de que a veces, sobretodo después de algún ingreso en el hospital, es capaz de estar un tiempo sin hacerlo siempre vuelve. Claro que ahora fuma mucho menos. Hubo un tiempo en la que daba miedo verle fumar.

Tiré la colilla del cigarrillo, volví a tocarme el dolorido cuello, y pasé para adentro antes de que él alcanzara la puerta.

Es una especie de auto-imposición de manos: cuando algo te duele llevas la mano hacia la zona dolorida. Es como si en las manos, en los dedos, en sus nerviosas yemas, yaciera durmiente cual Cthulhu una sanación. Pero Cthulhu sigue durmiendo y mientras tanto hay que tirar de Ibuprofeno.

Así hice al despertar por segunda y última vez. La primera había sido un par de horas antes para cerrar la ventana. La madrugada había cambiado el signo de la noche previa, tal y como advertía el teléfono. Sonámbulo me levanté y al volver a la cama noté que algo ya iba mal en el cuello. Pero tenía tanto sueño que me volví a dormir siquiera antes de pensar en subirme el nudo de la coleta.

Fue al sacar a la barra la segunda bandeja de pulgas, la de salchichón, cuando vislumbré a un par de jovencitas tras las cortinas del bar, apoyadas en un coche que no era el mío. Por lo que oí estaba claro que iban borrachas y deseé que no entraran. No entraron. Cuando saqué la tercera bandeja, la de chorizo, salí a fumar un poco y vi que todavía andaban por el otro bloque, apenas separado del nuestro por una distancia de treinta metros. La rubia era la que peor iba. Se metió en la calzada sin mirar, aunque la morena no tardó mucho en hacer lo mismo. Apenas había tráfico a esas horas pero los contados coches debían andarse con cuidado. Ellas hacían porque pararan, levantaban los brazos desnudos de sus exiguos vestidos y reían. Nadie paró. Tampoco al otro lado de la mediana. Uno hizo el amago y tiró para adelante. Eran preciosas sí, pero nadie paraba.

Una tristeza tan grande como para mitigar el dolor en el cuello vino a mi durante el tiempo que tardé en preparar la cuarta y la quinta bandeja de pulgas, las de anchoas y atún.

Eran muy guapas, apenas tendrían veinte años...¿como puede hacerse eso a sí misma la belleza? No podía quitármelo de la cabeza.

"La belleza salvará al mundo" ¿Y como es que tengo que ver algo así? ¿no eran lo suficientemente guapas? ¿es necesario trasformarlas en unas cerdas sin alma?¡Santo Dios! ¡Muchos hombres morirían en su lugar por una mirada de ellas! Lo primero que un hombre mira cuando la noche se acaba es una mujer.

Loren, buen tío, llegó poco antes del mediodía enfundado en un abrigo, algo que por más que no quieras no deja de sorprender en plena ola de calor.

Anís, vaso de agua y tragaperras. Hora y media estuvo jugando. A veces salía de la barra para recoger algo de las mesas y lo veía ahí, delante de la máquina, completamente obnubilado, alcoholizado, al límite. Pronto, muy pronto, le alcanzará la muerte.

Me quedé un buen rato en el ventanal viéndole cruzar los pasos de cebra. Los ocupantes de los coches que pasaban le miraban alucinados enfundado en su abrigo.

- Ahora sí, Kufisto -dijo el barrendero

Acababa de poner a Metallica en Spotyfi. Eran las tres de la tarde y lo poco que había habido ya estaba hecho. Llevo unos días, bueno, quizá un par de semanas, escuchando a Metallica, tanto al entrenar como al salir al pasear. Me sienta bien.

Eran cuatro, una pareja del ramo y estos dos, el otro un amiguete que lo pasó muy mal tras el divorcio aunque ahora parece estar medio bien.

La pareja, propietarios de un bar, es la típica demasiado educada que no suena del todo bien. Normalmente se toman dos en compañía de la familia y marchan; pero hoy vinieron solos, se liaron con estos dos y cual no sería mi sorpresa cuando a la tercera ella empezó a hablar como una verdulera.

- ¡Esta última es mía, Kufisto! -dijo él.
- Vale -respondí ante el empeño del divorciado.

La pareja se fue y no vi ningún billete en la barra. Los otros dos se quedaron un rato más mientras hablábamos del hard rock.

Y se fueron.


Bueno, la última ronda no se pagó. No pasa nada. Se habían dejado una pasta. De hecho había determinado invitarles a una ronda. Lo uno por lo otro. Beben y se les olvida. Decir yo pago no es lo mismo que pagar.


Me quedé solo. Abrí otra cerveza y cogí el teléfono. En el foro decían que habían muerto cinco tíos en la carrera de la isla de Man. El vídeo de uno de los motoristas que la han corrido para contarlo resultaba espeluznante. La discusión era fuerte.


Salí a la puerta del bar.


Y vi el viento


----------



## Elimina (19 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los simplones como tú.....simplemente les cortan el pito......



Das mucha pena. Es normal que tengas esas opiniones


----------



## Anticriminal (19 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Hombre! que sorpresa, la noticia no está capada (de esas que no te dejan leer si no deshabilitas el antianuncios).
> 
> Quería que todo el mundo se enterara.











magnolia1234 / Bypass Paywalls Chrome Clean · GitLab


GitLab.com




gitlab.com





Yo utilizo esto para saltarme el paywall de el pais. Funciona siempre y cuando no te pidan que te registres. Por ahora piden registro en elpais asi que puedes leer todas las noticias para subscriptores con la herramient.a


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Jun 2022)

El grupo "O" confirmó que el destacamento de la "Legión Georgiana" que operaba en el noroeste del pueblo de Mirnaya Dolina en la zona de Lisichansk sufrió graves pérdidas como resultado del fuego de artillería. Debido a ello está siendo reemplazado por una compañía de la 4ta Brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Lisichansk


----------



## ryder87 (19 Jun 2022)

¡Noticias de última hora de BBC CNN! ¡Putin saboteó la bicicleta de Biden para hacerlo caer!


----------



## ryder87 (19 Jun 2022)

Este cerdo a cultivar malvas...


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Das mucha pena. Es normal que tengas esas opiniones



Pena y asco es lo que das tú...y nos tenemos que aguantar....eliminao.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Este cerdo a cultivar malvas...



Esperando que vayan saliendo a la luz los nombres y cargos de toda esa cúpula
del centro de mando y decisión para el Este de Ucrania. con la confianza en que
se hayan decapitado un montón de unidades ucranianas y queden al garete.
Si hay suerte, habrá un carro de rendiciones si la artillería rusa aprieta.


----------



## alnitak (19 Jun 2022)

lo que esta claro es que en ucrania la poblacion esta ayudando a rusia

todos esos centros de mando y polvorines que vuelan son labores de la.resistencia rusa dentro de ucrania 

los habitantes de dnipro , odessa , kharkov quieren ser parte de la federscion rusa y no de esa mierda de pais llamada frontera...


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

General británico:
*"Las tropas británicas deben prepararse "para luchar en Europa una vez más" *
_*mientras la guerra en Ucrania continúa, ha advertido el nuevo jefe del Ejército."
Y
"Ahora hay un imperativo ardiente para forjar un Ejército capaz de luchar 
junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla.
"Somos la generación que debe preparar al Ejército para luchar en Europa*_
* una vez más".*
Ukraine war: British troops must prepare to fight in Europe once again, says new head of Army


Parece que los british están en camino de enviar más tropas (que no mercenarios) a Ucrania,


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

EEUU poniendo y quitando presudentes? 

El ex primer ministro paquistaní Imran Khan dice que Estados Unidos estuvo detrás de su destitución en abril


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*La Inteligencia de Reino Unido asegura que Rusia utiliza los corredores humanitarios para avanzar en el Donbás.*

Los servicios de inteligencia de Reino Unido han asegurado este sábado que Rusia estaría utilizando los corredores humanitarios para avanzar "más profundamente" en la región del Donbás.

"Desde el 14 de junio, funcionarios rusos y separatistas han afirmado que están intentando establecer corredores humanitarios que permitan a los civiles evacuar Severodonetsk", ha explicado el Ministerio de Defensa británico en un comunicado en Twitter.

La Inteligencia de Reino Unido ha sostenido que las tropas rusas tienen precedentes, tanto en la campaña de Ucrania como en la de Siria, de utilizar corredores humanitarios declarados unilateralmente como "mecanismo para manipular el espacio de batalla e imponer el traslado forzoso de poblaciones".

"Es probable que los civiles ucranianos atrapados en Severodonetsk desconfíen de utilizar el corredor propuesto. Las opciones para salir de la ciudad están limitadas por la destrucción de los puentes, pero la ruta propuesta por Rusia los llevaría hacia la ciudad de Svatove, más adentro territorio ocupado por Rusia", ha señalado el Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido.

Si los civiles atrapados no aceptaran la oferta de salir por un corredor, "los rusos probablemente alegarán la justificación de hacer menos distinción entre ellos y cualquier objetivo militar ucraniano en la zona", ha agregado la Defensa británica, insinuando que podría ponerse en peligro la vida de civiles ucranianos.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...619074943.html


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi provecta edad me permite responderle, con Franco hubo dos etapas en la censura de prensa, la primera hasta 1969 era la censura previa, toda publicación pasaba por censura antes de salir al público, la segunda, desde Fraga Iribarne era un censura a posteriori, salia la pubicación y era secuestrada por orden judicial si no cumplia con los principios del Movimiento. Esto es lo que pretenden hacer estos demócratas bruselos, usted publica y la empresa editora le secuestra la publicación.



Con la connivencia de " los tuyos"...


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania confirma la llegada de una nueva remesa de ayuda militar estadounidense.*

Estados Unidos ha transferido a Ucrania más de 1.400 sistemas antiaéreos Stinger y 6.500 sistemas Javelin, según ha anunciado este domingo la diputada ucraniana Kira Rudik.

La lista también incluye helicópteros Mi-17, sistemas Harpoon y aviones no tripulados, ha hecho saber en su cuenta de Twitter.

El anuncio tiene lugar después de que la Casa Blanca avanzara esta semana que proporcionaría casi 1.000 millones de euros adicionales en ayuda militar a Ucrania en medio de su guerra en curso con Rusia.

Por otro lado, la también diputada ucraniana Ivanna Klimpush-Tsintsadze ha confirmado que Ucrania sigue perdiendo territorios ante los ocupantes rusos si bien las fuerzas de Kiev tienen intención de seguir "presionando" contra el Kremlin.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...619114323.html


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hasta que no prohíban los polvorones de la Estepa en el Kremlin no se sentirán concernidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095182



Famoso chiste de Eugenio !!!


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

Por favor camaradas ...
Hasta un asesino en serie tiene derecho a un abogado .
Esto es un Foro , que viene del latin " FORUM " .Que negueis que la cultura occidental es la CULTURA romana es aceptable , pero no os comporteis como barbaros . Usad el argumento ( no el insulto ) como arma ...
Una pausa para el secado de lagrimilla . El camarada @rejon y el camarada @JAGGER estan en su derecho de opinar diferente
Los hechos son irrefutables , dejad que los hechos hablen por si solos .
Si , como ya dijo el clapham , Rusia gana la guerra militar , pero es excluida de Occidente , a la larga sera un desastre para Rusia yeso lo sabe el Zar Vladimirovich I muy bien . Ya lo dijo Karl Marx " *“EL OBRERO TIENE MÁS NECESIDAD DE RESPETO QUE DE PAN” (CARLOS MARX) " *
Lo que ha hecho Occidente contra Rusia , humillandola y ninguneandola ha provocado esta guerra . Rusia no puede cometer el mismo error
Debe ofrecer generosas concesiones territoriales a Ucrania a cambio de la Paz ...
Y Polonia , clapham ?  La actitud de Polonia es entendible porque Polonia , como estado , desaparecio varias veces
De hecho , la zona occidental de Ucrania fueron territorios polacos durante 4 siglos . Si tan " legitima " son las reivindicaciones territoriales de Rusia sobre Ucrania , tambien son " legitimas " las reivindicaciones territoriales polacas en Ucrania .
La actual Ucrania no es heredero de la RSS de Ucrania , sino de la Republica Popular de Ucrania que existio entre 1917 y 1921
Esa Republica se independizo del Imperio ruso . Como la Federacion rusa es heredera del Imperio zarista , quiere recuperar esos territorios
y claro , para los ukros es como volver atras en el tiempo ...


----------



## dabuti (19 Jun 2022)

*Carta abierta de la madre de Julian Assange al mundo ⚘✊~*

20-12-21

"Hace cincuenta años, cuando di a luz por primera vez como madre joven, pensé que no podía haber dolor más grande, pero pronto lo olvidé cuando sostuve a mi hermoso bebé en mis brazos. Lo llamé Julian.
Ahora me doy cuenta de que estaba equivocada. Hay un dolor más grande.

El dolor incesante de ser la madre de un periodista galardonado, que tuvo el valor de publicar la verdad sobre los crímenes gubernamentales de alto nivel y la corrupción.

El dolor de ver a mi hijo, que intentó publicar verdades importantes, manchado a nivel mundial.

El dolor de ver a mi hijo, que arriesgó su vida para denunciar la injusticia, inculpado y privado del derecho a un juicio justo, una y otra vez.

El dolor de ver a un hijo sano deteriorarse lentamente, porque se le negó la atención médica y sanitaria adecuada en años y años de prisión.

La angustia de ver a mi hijo sometido a crueles torturas psicológicas, en un intento de romper su inmenso espíritu.

La constante pesadilla de que sea extraditado a los Estados Unidos y luego pasar el resto de sus días enterrado vivo en total aislamiento.

El miedo constante de que la CIA pueda cumplir sus planes para asesinarlo.

La ola de tristeza cuando vi su frágil cuerpo caer exhausto por un mini derrame cerebral en la última audiencia, debido al estrés crónico.

Muchas personas quedaron traumatizadas al ver una superpotencia vengativa que usa sus recursos ilimitados para intimidar y destruir a un individuo indefenso.

Quiero dar las gracias a todos los ciudadanos decentes y solidarios que protestan globalmente contra la brutal persecución política que sufrió Julian.

Por favor, sigan levantando la voz a sus políticos hasta que sea lo único que oirán.

Su vida está en sus manos". REENVIALO, MULTIPLICALO DE MANERA INFINITA 

~ Christine Ann Assange


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La zona al norte de Kherson es básicamente indefendible para los rusos sin una acumulación enorme de tropas. Una llanura como un plato con cuatro pueblos.
> Que al final se van a retirar a los alrededores de Kherson ni cotiza.



Lo que es dificil en una llanura es ATACAR, más si el enemigo en este caso los rusos tienen superioridad en artilleria y controlan el cielo.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho Occidente contra Rusia , humillandola y ninguneandola ha provocado esta guerra . Rusia no puede cometer el mismo error
> Debe ofrecer generosas concesiones territoriales a Ucrania a cambio de la Paz ...



No sé de qué hablas.

A Rusia se le han hinchado los cojones y se ha plantado.

Va a hacer lo que tenían previsto tras el acoso otanista y la barbarie en el Este de Ucrania,y al que no le guste, que se joda.

El buenísmo 2030 mandaba hasta ahora. En adelante, se escribe una novela desdé cero, ya nada será como antes. La OTAN ya no tocará más los huevos a Rusia. Se tendrá que conformar con joder al resto de lo demás países.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Carta abierta de la madre de Julian Assange al mundo ⚘✊~*
> 
> 20-12-21
> 
> ...



Debio pirarse a Rusia como hizo el otro, los paises pequeños son muy vulnerables a los cambios de gobierno provocados por el imperio. Quizas creyo de buena fé que la "prensa libre" y la democracia le defenderian de unas acusaciones absolutamente falseadas.


----------



## hartman (19 Jun 2022)

zelensky gana las andaluzas.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

Lo de Kaliningrado pinta mal para Lituania, o es sólo impresión mía?


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Debio pirarse a Rusia como hizo el otro, los paises pequeños son muy vulnerables a los cambios de gobierno provocados por el imperio. Quizas creyo de buena fé que la "prensa libre" y la democracia le defenderian de unas acusaciones absolutamente falseadas.



Las acusaciones son ciertas.

Otra cosa es el meollo de la cuestión


----------



## crocodile (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> General británico:
> *"Las tropas británicas deben prepararse "para luchar en Europa una vez más" *
> _*mientras la guerra en Ucrania continúa, ha advertido el nuevo jefe del Ejército."
> Y
> ...



Eso es escalada máxima. Los satánicos están jugando con fuego.


----------



## NPI (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lo de Kaliningrado pinta mal para Lituania, o es sólo impresión mía?



Es el mismo caso, los dos(Finlandia y Lituania) han roto los tratados que fueron firmados entre ambos países(Finlandia/FR y Lituania/FR). 
Los lloros de las plañideras a las RRSS que allí "siempre ganan".


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

. Cientos de paracaidistas británicos quedan excluidos del despliegue de la OTAN tras participar en una orgía en un cuartel militar

Después de todas las violaciones que han ido perpetrando en todos los sitios a los que ha ido el ejército buenista globalista otanista, no sé a qué tanto miramiento.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Las acusaciones son ciertas.
> 
> Otra cosa es el meollo de la cuestión



¿ la de "violación" que fue la que les permitio perseguirle ? No jodas, si hasta la tia se retracto. La tipica trampa legal para tener un motivo de pillarle.









La fiscalía sueca archiva los cargos por violación en contra de Julian Assange - BBC News Mundo


Fiscales en Suecia han desestimado los cargos por violación en contra de Julian Assange. El fundador de Wikileaks se encuentra actualmente en una prisión en Reino Unido.




www.bbc.com





Hay gente que tiene valor e intenta cambiar las cosas desde dentro. Bueno no se si tienen tanto valor , o realmente no llegan a saber con que se enfrentan hasta que los secuestran o desaparecen.


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Jun 2022)

*Lituania puede haber encendido la mecha de la Tercera Guerra Mundial *

En un movimiento de asombrosa estupidez y arrogancia, Lituania prohibió el tránsito de productos rusos a Kaliningrado a partir de hoy, 18 de junio de 2022. Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Polonia en el oeste y Lituania en el este, alberga a casi medio millón rusos y el cuartel general de la fuerza del Mar Báltico de la Armada Rusa.





Lituania afirma que simplemente cumple con las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea. Después de todo, Lituania es miembro de la Unión Europea y la OTAN. Pero ese es el punto. Esta es una provocación deliberada. Está poniendo cerco económico a un interés vital de Rusia. Si bien no existe un peligro inmediato para la población rusa de Kaliningrado, este es un punto crítico que podría conducir a una guerra real en lugar de una operación militar especial.
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre una operación militar especial y una guerra? En el SMO, deja prácticamente intactas las comunicaciones, la infraestructura eléctrica, la infraestructura de transporte y los depósitos de combustible. En el SMO intentas minimizar las bajas civiles y militares.
La guerra, por otro lado, es aterradora. Si Rusia opta por una posición de guerra, la moderación que caracterizó sus actividades en Ucrania será reemplazada por un ataque total a instalaciones y activos militares clave en la región, así como la destrucción de los recursos de comunicaciones, electricidad, transporte y combustible de la región. adversario. Esto probablemente incluye eliminar los sistemas críticos de recopilación de inteligencia y comunicaciones por satélite de los Estados Unidos y Europa.
Kaliningrado, anteriormente conocida como Königsberg , quedó bajo control soviético en 1945 según los términos del Acuerdo de Potsdam, respaldado por Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña. El pueblo ruso pagó con sangre por esta tierra en 1945 y no va a renunciar a ella frente a la intimidación o las amenazas del oeste. Si vas a pinchar a un oso enojado con un palo, es mejor que estés seguro de que el oso está encerrado y no puede atraparte. Seguro que Rusia no está segura en una jaula.

*Lithuania May Have Lit the Fuse on World War III*


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ la de "violación" que fue la que les permitio perseguirle ? No jodas, si hasta la tia se retracto. La tipica trampa legal para tener un motivo de pillarle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se confían, se creen la propaganda del régimen (democracia, libertad de expresión y tal y tal) y luego pasa lo que pasa. Una pena lo de este tio. Lo más cachondo es ver a los que hicieron pasta con sus datos (Guardian, El Pais, etc...etc...) mirar para otro lado, incluso ponerlo a parir ....


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso es escalada máxima. Los satánicos están jugando con fuego.



Estan jugando como siempre, de libro. Interpretan la moderación de Putin como debilidad así que aumentan las apuestas. 

Si fuera al contrario y ellos tuvieran hipersonicos , Zelenky desapareceria del mapa y saldiran partiendose el pecho tachando el As de Picas. En fin paciencia , al final seguiran tocando las narices y lo mismo Putin da carta blanca a los suyos. Creo que ultimamente no los llama ya socios.


----------



## kelden (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan jugando como siempre, de libro. Interpretan la moderación de Putin como debilidad así que aumentan las apuestas.
> 
> Si fuera al contrario y ellos tuvieran hipersonicos , Zelenky desapareceria del mapa y saldiran partiendose el pecho tachando el As de Picas. En fin paciencia , al final seguiran tocando las narices y lo mismo Putin da carta blanca a los suyos. Creo que ultimamente no los llama ya socios.



Es que el Zelensky a estas alturas tenía que andar de madriguera en madriguera, como Saddam ....


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ la de "violación" que fue la que les permitio perseguirle ? No jodas, si hasta la tia se retracto. La tipica trampa legal para tener un motivo de pillarle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé que te referías al meollo, al tema de lo que supuso echarnos una mano a muchos humanoides pensantes a ver en cierta medida la verdad de lo que hacen los putos gobiernos del mundo


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Mira tus nanzis tuyos queridos, cada vez estais mas calladitos


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

Los prorrusos o putinianos que pululan por aqui sois un cáncer para cualquier sociedad, sois escoria, auténticas cucarachas que apoyan una invasión en la que están siendo masacrados gente inocente y no merecéis ni la más mínima atención.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ la de "violación" que fue la que les permitio perseguirle ? No jodas, si hasta la tia se retracto. La tipica trampa legal para tener un motivo de pillarle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asange confió demasiado en Correa, el plan era que se le consiguiese un pasaporte diplomático que garantizase su salida hacia un lugar seguro, pero Correa no es un lince eligiendo tapados, escogió a Lenin Moreno (paradójico nombrecito) y este cambió de bando, con el consiguiente resultado.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

*

Occidente en un punto de inflexión en la guerra de Ucrania*
M. K. Bhadrakumar

_* ... Paradójicamente, la larga guerra en Ucrania sólo podría beneficiar a Rusia. El discurso del presidente Putin 
en el SPIEF de San Petersburgo, el viernes, muestra lo minuciosamente que Moscú estudió el sistema financiero 
y económico occidental e identificó sus contradicciones estructurales. Putin es experto en utilizar peso y fuerza 
de sus adversarios en su propio beneficio, en lugar de oponerse directamente al golpe. La sobreextensión 
de Occidente puede acabar siendo su perdición.

Ahí es donde se encuentra hoy el punto de inflexión: si las contradicciones estructurales de las economías 
occidentales han madurado hasta convertirse en desorden. Putin considera que el futuro de Occidente es sombrío, 
golpeado simultáneamente por el retroceso de su propia imposición de sanciones y el consiguiente aumento de los
precios de las materias primas, pero carente de agilidad para desviar los golpes debido a las rigideces institucionales.
*_
* La gran pregunta hoy es en qué momento Rusia tomará represalias contra los países implicados en el negocio 
del tráfico de armas en Ucrania si aceleran ese camino. Los ataques aéreos de los aviones rusos el jueves pasado 
contra los grupos terroristas militantes que se refugian en la guarnición estadounidense de Al-Tanf, en la frontera 
sirio-iraquí, pueden haber transmitido un mensaje. *
West at inflection point in Ukraine war - Indian Punchline


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> De hecho , la zona occidental de Ucrania fueron territorios polacos durante 4 siglos . Si tan " legitima " son las reivindicaciones territoriales de Rusia sobre Ucrania , tambien son " legitimas " las reivindicaciones territoriales polacas en Ucrania .
> La actual Ucrania no es heredero de la RSS de Ucrania , sino de la Republica Popular de Ucrania que existio entre 1917 y 1921
> Esa Republica se independizo del Imperio ruso . Como la Federacion rusa es heredera del Imperio zarista , quiere recuperar esos territorios
> y claro , para los ukros es como volver atras en el tiempo ...



Polonia llegó a dominar el 70-80% de la Ucrania actual, incluso en 1667 despues de las pérdidas que sufrieron con el tratado de Andrusovo (resultado de la rebelión cosaca de Khmelnitsky y la guerra con Rusia) los polacos seguían controlando más la mitad del país . El oeste en la primera partición de Polonia en 1777 Austria se quedó con Lvov y Rutenia y Rusia con Rivne y Volinia en la 2ª y 3ª...

Por cierto el otro día soñe que el zar Vladimir I le ofrecía a Polonia un pedazo de Ucrania a cambio de traicionar a la OTAN....y entonces me desperté


----------



## UNKAS (19 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Lituania puede haber encendido la mecha de la Tercera Guerra Mundial *
> 
> En un movimiento de asombrosa estupidez y arrogancia, Lituania prohibió el tránsito de productos rusos a Kaliningrado a partir de hoy, 18 de junio de 2022. Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Polonia en el oeste y Lituania en el este, alberga a casi medio millón rusos y el cuartel general de la fuerza del Mar Báltico de la Armada Rusa.
> 
> ...



Otra mecha encendida... pero esto es la WWIII o una mascletá? La sobreactuación ya es cansina.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi provecta edad me permite responderle, con Franco hubo dos etapas en la censura de prensa, la primera hasta 1969 era la censura previa, toda publicación pasaba por censura antes de salir al público, la segunda, desde Fraga Iribarne era un censura a posteriori, salia la pubicación y era secuestrada por orden judicial si no cumplia con los principios del Movimiento. Esto es lo que pretenden hacer estos demócratas bruselos, usted publica y la empresa editora le secuestra la publicación.





NS 4 dijo:


> Con la connivencia de " los tuyos"...



Pues aunque parezca mentira si.

La prensa diaria (Barcelona) tenia que pasar por una censura, enviaban los periódicos ya editados a una sección para leerlos y supervisarlos, el que estaba al mando tenia ya su edad y se echaba a dormir encomendándole la tarea a su "becario". Lo bueno es que ese becario pertenecía al MCE (Movimiento Comunista de España) de tendencia maoísta quien era realmente el encargado de dar el visto bueno.

Me lo explico el mismo que hacia de becario.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Lituania puede haber encendido la mecha de la Tercera Guerra Mundial *
> 
> En un movimiento de asombrosa estupidez y arrogancia, Lituania prohibió el tránsito de productos rusos a Kaliningrado a partir de hoy, 18 de junio de 2022. Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Polonia en el oeste y Lituania en el este, alberga a casi medio millón rusos y el cuartel general de la fuerza del Mar Báltico de la Armada Rusa.
> 
> ...




Así que, roto el tratado, Rusia no reconocerá la independencia de Lituania
(me parece que ni referéndum hicieron) y perderá el territorio correspondiente
para la seguridad y comunicación con Kaliningrado. 

Esa maniobra ha sido de idiotas, listos para el sacrificio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Jun 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Otra mecha encendida... pero esto es la WWIII o una mascletá? La sobreactuación ya es cansina.



otra rata sionazi al ijnore


----------



## NPI (19 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otra rata sionazi al ijnore



Cada mes/mes y medio aparece a soltar la cuñadez de turno y luego se larga de nuevo, es otra cuenta de los hinteligentes.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que razón tienes, pedorra, China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones, bueno, tu no, a ti te colgaremos de los huevos.



Pues ya sabes..." es eso..o la guerra"....

TENDREIS GUERRA...Y TENDREIS QUE MATARNOS!!!

Que nadie diga que no se os VOLVIO ...a advertir.


----------



## UNKAS (19 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otra rata sionazi al ijnore



Relájate, hombre, que no me he metido con nadie. Y no soy sionazi, soy de Albacete.


----------



## numan (19 Jun 2022)

¿ Lituania ha ganado alguna vez Eurovisión ?

Enviado desde mi U PULSE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Mientras tanto en la Casa Blanca se desea a todo el mundo un feliz mes LGTBXFJJW...



Son los nuevos socialistas...


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menos farfolla grandilocuente. Todos estos movimentos "empoderantes" son solo el reflejo de las modas yanquis llegadas desde el otro lado del oceano. Todo empeaó con los delitos de odio, legislados a causa de determinados crímenes aberrantes y exclusivamente para evitar tales sucesos, pero ya se sabe que pasa con las legislaciones especiales, que se terminan aplicando a todo el mundo.
> La guerra de sexos es una manera muy efectiva de paliar la explisión demográfica, según las cabezas de huevo del Club de Roma. si todos los hombres nos volvemos gays y todas las mujeres trans, la natalidad caerá en picado. Si, ya lo se, es una aberración, pero los promotores de estas aberraciones son cruzados, se creen en misión divina.
> Son solo operaciones de control de población. No hace falta rasgarse las vestiduras y desear la vuelta del orden mosaico, basta con enternder al enemigo y actuar en consecuencia.



Enemigo!!!???
Son socialistas y globalistas...LOS TUYOS!!


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Revístate la Historia, comunista.
> 
> Más allá de razones estrictamente utilitaristas de objetivos de reducción poblacional que nadie cuestiona, en fechas tan tempranas como el principio del siglo XX eran MARXISTAS los que pretendieron, en aras de la nueva modernidad, defenestrar la familia como concepto y como sustento del orden social que querían derrocar y eso fue así hasta que llegó el cabrón georgiano a purgar el Partido. El PCUS estaba lleno de progres de la época defensores del “amor libre” y demás moderneces con las que se acabó de un plumazo por razones, también, utilitaristas.
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaammmmmeennnnnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

_* "A las 12.30 PM, los misiles Kalibr de alta precisión basados en el mar fueron lanzados 
contra un puesto de mando de las tropas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de Shirokaya Dacha 
(región de Dnepropetrovsk).

En ese momento se celebraba una reunión de trabajo de los comandantes del grupo 
estratégico-operativo Aleksandriya.*_

* Más de 50 generales y oficiales de las AFU fueron eliminados. Esto incluía al Estado Mayor
del grupo de Kakhovka, a las tropas de asalto aéreo y a unidades que operan hacia Nikolayev 
y Zaporozhye".*

Cayó la cúpula del centro de decisión de los bombardeos a Donietz.
Saludos del señor Khinzal. Bay, bay...


----------



## rejon (19 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN declarará a Rusia una "amenaza para la paz" en la Cumbre de Madrid*

La cumbre de la OTAN se celebrará en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio.

*En una entrevista con el diario alemán Bild, Stoltenberg subrayó que "declararemos que Rusia ya no es un socio, sino una amenaza para nuestra seguridad, para la paz y la estabilidad".*

El nuevo concepto estratégico de la OTAN también mencionará a China, cuyo ascenso representa una amenaza para los intereses, valores y seguridad de la OTAN, agregó.

Cabe señalar que Stoltenberg anunció, el 26 de mayo, que Rusia, que está designada como socio estratégico en la actual estrategia de la alianza adoptada en 2010, no sería considerada socio estratégico en la nueva estrategia de la OTAN.

Por su cuenta, Moscú ha declarado repetidamente que la OTAN es una alianza de confrontación.

Dmitry Peskov, un portavoz del Kremlin, declaró a principios de abril que promover la expansión hacia el este de la alianza es agresivo y no hará que Europa sea más segura.

En otra parte de sus comentarios, Stoltenberg afirmó que las entregas de armas modernas occidentales a Ucrania podrían ayudar a Kiev a recuperar el control de Donbas.

Stoltenberg agregó que la OTAN continuará ayudando a Ucrania en defensa propia, a pesar de que la alianza militar no es parte del conflicto.

*El aumento de los suministros de armas modernas aumentaría las posibilidades de Ucrania de expulsar a las tropas rusas de las regiones del sureste (Donbas), agregó Stoltenberg.*

A pesar de ello, Stoltenberg reiteró que la OTAN no enviará tropas a Ucrania. Advirtió que la guerra en Ucrania podría durar años.

https://english.almayadeen.net/news/...-madrid-summit


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Jun 2022)

Una perla del 3 de marzo sobre el corredor de Suwalki.



*La OTAN debe prepararse para defender su punto más débil: el corredor de Suwalki*​_En la frontera polaco-lituana, Occidente debe responder a las capacidades reales de Rusia en lugar de hacer suposiciones sobre su intención._


Por John R. Deni, profesor de investigación en los EE. UU. Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos de la Escuela de Guerra del Ejército y miembro senior no residente en el Consejo Atlántico.

A medida que la administración Biden supervisa la reacción de Moscú a los dramáticos aumentos de Estados Unidos y aliados en la asistencia a Ucrania, así como a las castigadoras sanciones económicas y financieras occidentales a Rusia, debería centrar su atención en un rincón relativamente pequeño del noreste de Europa que es familiar para los estrategas militares, pero que a menudo pasa por alto por la mayoría de los responsables políticos.

El corredor de Suwalki (también conocido como la brecha de Suwalki) separa el exclave ruso de Kaliningrado en el Mar Báltico de Bielorrusia, que ahora alberga miles de tropas rusas y pronto alberga fuerzas rusas estacionadas permanentemente, incluidos aviones de combate avanzados y armas nucleares. También es la única manera de llegar por carretera o ferrocarril desde Polonia y Europa Central a los estados bálticos, posiblemente los miembros más expuestos de la OTAN.

Una medida rusa para tomar el control del corredor puede parecer descabellada, ya que implicaría explícitamente un ataque al territorio de la OTAN, desencadenando una respuesta militar de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, si la reinvasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú tiene alguna lección central que ofrecer en este momento, es que los funcionarios estadounidenses y aliados deben prepararse ahora para los peores escenarios centrándose en las capacidades militares rusas reales en la región, en lugar de la intención anunciada por el Kremlin, las estimaciones consideradas de la lógica estratégica de Rusia o las evaluaciones de inteligencia de las perspectivas del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Cuarenta millas de ancho en línea recta, el corredor de Suwalki no es un gran corredor, al menos en términos de límites naturales como ríos, costas o montañas. Conduciendo por la zona en octubre pasado mientras estaba en un viaje de investigación a las unidades de la OTAN, la encontré una región rural abierta, caracterizada predominantemente por tierras de cultivo onduladas intercaladas con bosques y pequeñas aldeas. Gran parte de él es un terreno ideal para vehículos sobre orugas como tanques, dadas las carreteras muy limitadas y las suaves colinas.




Dos autopistas, una con dos carriles en cada sentido y la otra con un solo carril en cada sentido, más una línea ferroviaria, son toda la infraestructura de transporte terrestre que conecta Polonia con los estados bálticos. Desde la primera invasión rusa de Ucrania, en 2014, funcionarios del gobierno occidental, líderes militares y expertos en grupos de reflexión han prestado especial atención a este pasaje relativamente estrecho entre aliados, principalmente debido al punto de estrangulamiento que representa en caso de que Rusia intente cortar los países bálticos.

Estas preocupaciones solo se han amplificado en la última semana, ya que los funcionarios occidentales sopesan si la asistencia a Ucrania podría pintar a Occidente como cocombatientes a los ojos del derecho internacional, proporcionando a Putin una justificación para atacar. También es posible que Moscú responda militarmente a las sanciones debilitantes impuestas por Occidente en la última semana, en un eco del ataque imperial del Japón de 1941 a Pearl Harbor tras la imposición de un embargo de exportación de petróleo de Estados Unidos. O a medida que Estados Unidos y otras fuerzas aliadas se adentran en el Mar Báltico y en el flanco oriental de la OTAN, el Kremlin puede percibir una mayor amenaza para Kaliningrado y apoderarse del corredor de Suwalki para crear un puente terrestre hacia el exclave.

Kaliningrado, anteriormente Königsberg, ha sido territorio ruso desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y ahora es el hogar de importantes fuerzas de combate rusas, incluida la Flota Báltica Rusa, defensas aéreas avanzadas y misiles Iskander-M móviles con capacidad nuclear. Dado esto, Rusia es particularmente sensible a cualquier amenaza percibida a su control del territorio no contiguo y podría correr el riesgo de una escalada si malinterpreta las acciones de la OTAN cerca de Kaliningrado.

Obviamente, apoderarse del corredor de Suwalki implicaría atacar Lituania o Polonia o ambas cosas, lo que llevaría directamente a una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia. Esto parece ilógico o, en el mejor de los casos, estratégicamente imprudente para Putin. Sin embargo, la capacidad de Occidente para conocer y entender la lógica de Putin y la lógica detrás de su toma de decisiones se ha visto obviamente limitada por la falta de imaginación, inteligencia de calidad o ambas cosas.

Por ejemplo, algunos pensaron que era ilógico que Putin ordenara la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania si su objetivo era simplemente mantenerla fuera de la OTAN. El conflicto a fuego lento de Donbass lo había logrado de manera efectiva desde 2014, ya que uno de los requisitos informales para la pertenencia a la alianza es la falta de disputas territoriales con los vecinos.

Además, ninguna autoridad de Washington o Bruselas estaba presionando seriamente para que Ucrania se afiliara a la alianza, y los diplomáticos de Rusia y sus servicios de inteligencia seguramente lo sabían. Además, la reciente retórica de Putin sobre el agravio contra Occidente no es nada nuevo: estos son temas que ha defendido durante años. Entonces, ¿por qué invadir ahora? La respuesta no está clara, aparte de la conclusión de que esta guerra se trata de algo más que mantener a Ucrania fuera de la OTAN.

Por esta razón, tratar de discernir la intención de Putin en el futuro es un recado tonto. Occidente no puede asumir que entiende cómo Putin podría reaccionar al cráter de la economía rusa, si sus recientes diatribas para expulsar a la OTAN fuera de Europa Central y Oriental equivalen a directrices de política, o cómo podría explotar su nueva relación prácticamente colonial con Bielorrusia, que ahora alberga a decenas de miles de tropas rusas.

Por lo tanto, Occidente, por lo tanto, no puede asumir que Rusia _no _hará un movimiento contra el corredor de Suwalki solo porque parezca ilógico. De hecho, durante el ejercicio militar de Zapad del año pasado, las tropas rusas y bielorrusas practicaron el cierre del corredor de Suwalki atacando desde Bielorrusia en dirección a Kaliningrado.

En lugar de tratar de discernir la intención o la justificación de Putin, los Estados Unidos y sus aliados deben centrarse en las _capacidades _que el Kremlin ha acumulado en Ucrania y Bielorrusia y sus alrededores. En vísperas de la última invasión, Rusia había desplegado 30.000 soldados en Bielorrusia, incluidas unidades Spetsnaz de élite, así como una serie de equipos como aviones de ataque terrestre Su-25, helicópteros de ataque y asalto, una unidad de defensa aérea S-400 y drones; la mayoría de estas fuerzas se han trasladado a Ucrania en la última semana o continúan apoyando operaciones allí desde Bielorrusia.

En otros lugares, desde el noreste, este y sur de Ucrania, otros aproximadamente 120.000 soldados rusos están entrando en Ucrania junto con una serie de vehículos blindados, cohetes, artillería y más. En resumen, estas capacidades representan la agregación más significativa del poder de combate convencional en Europa del Este desde el final de la Guerra Fría.

Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, Occidente necesita fortalecer drásticamente su postura e infraestructura en la región de Suwalki y sus alrededores. El primer paso debería ser la afirmación de la OTAN de que ya no estará sujeta a los términos de la Ley Fundacional OTAN-Rusia de 1997 como resultado de la derogación unilateral de Rusia.

La OTAN debe tener en cuenta los niveles de fuerza de Rusia y las capacidades militares desestabilizadoras presentes en Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia y acercarse a igualarlos.

Este acuerdo político comprometió a la OTAN a llevar a cabo su defensa colectiva y otras misiones "garantizando la interoperabilidad, la integración y la capacidad de refuerzo necesarias en lugar de mediante el estacionamiento permanente adicional de fuerzas de combate sustanciales" en los territorios de los antiguos estados del Pacto de Varsovia. Y obligó a Rusia a "ejercer una moderación similar en sus despliegues de fuerzas convencionales en Europa". Además, ambas partes estuvieron de acuerdo en que estos principios se basaban en el "entorno de seguridad actual y previsible" de hace 25 años. Claramente, Moscú no ha ejercido ninguna moderación y el entorno de seguridad ha cambiado drásticamente.

En términos de postura, las fuerzas terrestres británicas y canadienses deberían regresar permanentemente al continente a una escala de brigada de aproximadamente 4.000 soldados cada una, basándose en sus contingentes relativamente pequeños en Estonia y Letonia, respectivamente. Mientras tanto, las fuerzas terrestres alemanas también deberían expandirse al tamaño de una brigada en Lituania.

Además de los recientes aumentos temporales en la presencia rotacional de EE. UU., Washington debería cambiar hacia la presencia permanente de armas, aviación de combate, guerra electrónica, drones, ingenieros y unidades de defensa aérea. Además, Italia, España y Francia, dado su tamaño e importancia militar en la alianza, también deben comprometer unidades interoperables del tamaño de un batallón de alrededor de 800 soldados cada una con una base permanente en Polonia o Lituania.

Cuando se trata de infraestructura, es probable que el peso de los tanques modernos, incluido el M1A2 de fabricación estadounidense que Polonia anunció recientemente que comprará, abrumemuchas de las carreteras y puentes del noreste de Polonia y Lituania, que necesitan ser reemplazados o reforzados. Además, la limitada capacidad de carreteras y ferrocarriles en la región clama por una inversión sustancial e inmediata.

La mayoría de las principales carreteras que atraviesan los países bálticos son de un carril en cada sentido, a veces bordeadas por densos bosques, costas o tierras bajas pantanosas; en caso de un ataque ruso en la región de Suwalki, podría ser difícil mover a las fuerzas militares mientras se intenta dejar salir a los refugiados. Estos y otros desafíos de infraestructura y movilidad en el noreste de Europa son bien conocidos, pero desafortunadamente, no han recibido la atención oportuna ni la financiación que necesitan.

La mejora rápida de la infraestructura militarmente relevante en la región de Suwalki, el refuerzo sustancial y permanente de la postura de la fuerza aliada en el noreste de Europa y la culpa clara del trascenso completo de la seguridad europea a los pies de Putin son pasos necesarios.

A raíz de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin, la respuesta de la OTAN debe centrarse en la planificación basada en capacidades en lugar de en las suposiciones sobre la verdadera intención de Putin o su lógica. La alianza debe tener en cuenta los niveles de fuerza de Rusia y las capacidades militares desestabilizadoras presentes en Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia y acercarse a igualarlos al menos cualitativamente para disuadir a Moscú.

Confiar en las conjeturas occidentales sobre cómo responderá lógicamente el Kremlin es un riesgo demasiado grande, especialmente si la alianza espera mantener abierto el corredor de Suwalki.




John R. Deni es profesor de investigación en los EE. UU. Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos de la Escuela de Guerra del Ejército y miembro senior no residente en el Consejo Atlántico. Es autor de _NATO y Article 5: The Transatlantic Alliance and the Twenty-First-Century Challenges of Collective Defense (La Alianza Transatlántica y los desafíos de defensa colectiva del siglo XXI_). Las opiniones expresadas son suyas. Twitter: @JohnRDeni









NATO Must Prepare to Defend Its Weakest Point—the Suwalki Corridor


On the Polish-Lithuanian border, the West must respond to Russia’s actual capabilities rather than making assumptions about its intent.




foreignpolicy.com


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> *“Siempre, al tomar cualquier decisión, es necesario subrayar lo principal. ¿Qué es lo principal para nosotros? Ser independientes, soberanos y asegurar el desarrollo para el futuro, para el presente y para las generaciones futuras” *
> 
> Vladímir Putin
> 
> ...



Echo en falta...SU MARXISMO...a ver si es que paraa librarnos de la dictadura de corte estalinista...donde nos tenemos que acabar refugiando es en RUSIA!!!

ESTAS SEGURO, PERRO ROJO, PACIFISTA HOBBESIANO, QUE TE HAS SITUADO EN EL LADO CORRECTO DE LA ECUACION??

Al albur de las palabras de tu ...atragantado monje...parecierame que NO!!!


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No sé de qué hablas.
> 
> A Rusia se le han hinchado los cojones y se ha plantado.
> 
> ...



Pobrecita mi niña la rusiiitaaa, que no se la puede decir nada, que se enfada!!!

Eso si, los demás que les jodan y que se aguanten con las decisiones de otros....si es que es todo coherencia.....


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pobrecita mi niña la rusiiitaaa, que no se la puede decir nada, que se enfada!!!
> 
> Eso si, los demás que les jodan y que se aguanten con las decisiones de otros....si es que es todo coherencia.....



Nadie se enfada, simplemente se detecta a un imbécil troleando y se dice


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

El antepenultimo golpe de estado se lo dieron a un gobierno rojo...dizque republicano...


----------



## piru (19 Jun 2022)

Neonazis sin fronteras:

Roman Ratushny, un neonazi ucraniano involucrado en los disturbios antigubernamentales en Hong Kong en 2019, fue desnazificado por las fuerzas rusas.




t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/3951


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque tienes la cabeza tan adulterada por la ideología y visto tan poco mundo que no comprendes otras opciones.



Desde que las lilas le dejaron sin polla...va renqueando...no se entera de nada...esta gaga...


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> ..//.. Aguanta, y lucha férreamente, porque "los promotores" no paran de inyectar recursos financieros, de suministros..//.. aguantará mientras "el sindicato de promotores" quiera y envíe recursos. No dependen de sí mismos, dependen de decisiones políticas tomadas en capitales extranjeras, a veces muy lejanas. Y si un día de estos las decisiones de esas capitales son desfavorables, el colapso y la caída sería a plomo, en cosa de pocos días habría derrumbes por todas partes.
> Mientras "el sindicato" quiera, hay guerra para rato.



Quizás aguantan porque la horda rusa los invadieron, destruyeron sus casas, robaron sus electrodomésticos, violaron a sus mujeres y defienden como leones a sus hijos?
Quizás? hasta cuando?, hasta la muerte?
Quizás!


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

vía Olaf en Slavyangrad

_*Misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron a las 19:20 un tren que transportaba personal, 
armas y equipo militar del 1er Batallón de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente,
que llegó desde la ciudad de VLADIMIR-VOLYNSKY a la zona de combate en Donbas.
*_
*Más de 100 militares de las AFU, 30 tanques y vehículos de combate blindados destruidos 
como resultado del ataque en el punto de descarga del tren cerca de la estación de tren
de Gubinikha en la región de Dnepropetrovsk. *.


----------



## Ultimate (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mi también provecta edad me permite recordarlo, así como aquella mítica portada de La Codorniz.
> (Perdón por el off topic)



¿Sabes de que fecha es esta portada @Galiciaverde?

Creo que fue en tiempos de Franco ¿no?. Me habian hablado de ella


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Quizás aguantan porque la horda rusa los invadieron, destruyeron sus casas, robaron sus electrodomésticos, violaron a sus mujeres y defienden como leones a sus hijos?
> Quizás? hasta cuando?, hasta la muerte?
> Quizás!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095891



Como te comas las pollas igual de bien que la propaganda de la OTAN no te va a faltar dinero en la vida. 
Joder, si es que el 99% de la gente sois NPC's


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Lituania puede haber encendido la mecha de la Tercera Guerra Mundial *
> 
> En un movimiento de asombrosa estupidez y arrogancia, Lituania prohibió el tránsito de productos rusos a Kaliningrado a partir de hoy, 18 de junio de 2022. Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Polonia en el oeste y Lituania en el este, alberga a casi medio millón rusos y el cuartel general de la fuerza del Mar Báltico de la Armada Rusa.
> 
> ...



En serio? no es un chiste?


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

Sin enlaces (Bueno, sí, de alguien que vive en Donetsk) sobre el gran e inolvidable héroe Aleksey Mozgovoy. La verdad es que, como ya sospechamos y no solo en este caso sino en el de los otros líderes asesinados, aparecen muchas sombras y basura.

No olvidemos nunca que en realidad se trata de una guerra civil instigada por agentes extranjeros y (lo que me parece más importante) pagada por los mismos oligarcas que llevan 30 años saqueando el país y que son el verdadero cáncer del país (los nazis son meros juguetes, y no los únicos, en sus manos).

En el caso del asesinato del comandante de la brigada de la milicia de Lugansk "Fantasma" Alexei Mozgovoy, se perfila un giro. Su compañero de armas más cercano, el subjefe del servicio de contrainteligencia Ghost, nativo de Bashkiria, Andrei Kozlov, fue liberado del centro de detención preventiva de Lugansk. Fue arrestado poco después de la muerte de su comandante y pasó casi 6 años en prisión. El exoficial de contrainteligencia afirma que posee información exclusiva que puede ayudar a identificar a los culpables de la muerte del "Che Guevara ruso", como se llamaba Mozgovoy.
Aleksey Mozgovoy fue asesinado de manera mezquina, en una emboscada, el 23 de mayo de 2015 en la autopista M-04, cerca del pueblo de Mikhailovka. Su automóvil, que se trasladaba de Alchevsk a Lugansk, recibió disparos de ametralladoras y otras armas automáticas. Todos en el coche murieron: el propio Mozgovoy, su secretaria de prensa Anna Samelyuk, el conductor con el distintivo romántico "Song" y dos guardias: "Holse" y "Broom". Solo cinco personas. Un vehículo civil que estaba cerca también fue atacado. El conductor y su esposa embarazada murieron. Después de 6 años, este crimen nunca se resolvió. Posteriormente no se confirmó la versión inicial de la participación de las "Sombras" del GRD ucraniano.

Entonces, ¿quién está detrás del asesinato del comandante de brigada? No es ningún secreto que algunas de las ex milicias creen que no podría haber sucedido sin el consentimiento tácito de los entonces curadores de la dirección ucraniana en Moscú ...

- No apoyo esta versión. - dice Andrey Kozlov. - Lo más probable es que estos sean los rastros de SBU. Pero los lugareños lo realizaron. Los que trabajaron para esta SBU dentro de la propia LPR.

Andrey tuvo años para pensar detenidamente en todo esto. El tiempo en prisión es lento. Aunque no dejaron que se aburriera particularmente allí: los "simpatizantes" de Mozgovoy proporcionaron a su asistente más cercano en el centro de detención preventiva un "entretenimiento" extremo. Pero él, como muchos otros, decidió ir a Donbass en 2014 por los motivos más elevados. En nombre de los ideales de la "Primavera rusa". Fui a luchar contra los nacionalistas para que Donbass repitiera el destino de Crimea lo antes posible, dejando para esto un negocio bien establecido: su propio bufete de abogados en Moscú.

“El 31 de octubre de 2014 llegué a Alchevsk”, dice Andrey. - e inmediatamente conseguí una cita con Mozgovoy. En la "antigua sede", que entonces estaba ubicada en el edificio de la tintorería, escuché a Mozgovoy discutir con su secretaria de prensa, Anya Samelyuk, la reacción pública a la reunión del "Tribunal Popular" celebrada el día anterior. (Luego, unos 300 residentes de Alchevsk, por mayoría simple de votos, condenaron a muerte al violador que indignó al menor - M.P.). Hablaron de la necesidad de registrar legalmente tales acciones. Me ofrecí como voluntario para ayudar, ya que tenía educación jurídica y experiencia como investigador en la oficina del fiscal en Bashkiria. En ese momento también se encontraba el jefe de contrainteligencia de la brigada Fantasma Roman Milichenko (actualmente cumple condena en territorio de la LPR). Inmediatamente me asignaron a la contrainteligencia. El día siguiente

Poco a poco, Kozlov desarrolló una relación cercana y de confianza con Mozgovoy. Permaneciendo en el cargo de subjefe de contrainteligencia de la brigada, de hecho, fue su asesor. La columna vertebral de la contrainteligencia "Fantasma" consistió en 30 personas, a quienes Igor Strelkov asignó a Mozgovoy. La tarea de la contrainteligencia, además de identificar a los cómplices de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, era mantener el orden en la retaguardia, para garantizar la seguridad de los residentes de la ciudad. Esto era aún más importante ya que los órganos de asuntos internos no funcionaban realmente, en ese momento solo había 5-7 personas en el departamento de Alchevsk del Ministerio del Interior. La contrainteligencia se vio obligada a asumir las funciones de la policía, organizar patrullas nocturnas y participar en la prevención y represión de delitos. Mientras tanto, las relaciones de Mozgovoy con Lugansk se volvieron cada vez más tensas.
- *¿Cuál fue el motivo de los conflictos entre Mozgovoy y el liderazgo de LPR?*

En algún momento de febrero de 2015, cuando terminó la operación Debaltsevo, los trofeos se dividieron, las posiciones estaban más o menos establecidas, comenzó la segunda ola de deshacerse de la milicia como tal. La política de Lugansk era simple y, en algunos aspectos, incluso correcta: reunir unidades de milicia dispersas como parte de la Milicia Popular.
- *¿Por qué muchos comandantes de milicias se opusieron a esto, incluido Mozgovoy?*

- Porque las divisiones ya establecidas no estaban previstas para ser incluidas en el conjunto de la policía. A cada uno se le quitó una parte. Pero tanto en el "Fantasma" y Pavel Dremov en los cosacos 40-50 por ciento del personal - estas eran personas que partieron de Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Lisichansk. Los territorios donde vivían antes y donde permanecían sus familiares estaban bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. ¿A dónde deberían ir? Con la nómina del "Fantasma" a febrero de 2015 800-850 personas, la "Milicia Popular" de la LPR se interesó en 300 personas, ya donde irá el resto, a nadie le interesó. Esta es una de las principales razones por las que los comandantes fueron hostiles a esto. Posteriormente, Lugansk logró su objetivo, y después de la muerte de Mozgovoy, parte del "Fantasma" fue a la 4ª brigada, y algunos fueron empujados al batallón de defensa territorial creado por Plotnitsky. Su plantilla es de 230 o 215 personas. Este fue el primer conflicto con Lugansk, pero no el principal.

* - ¿Y cuál fue el principal?*

Mozgovoy había establecido su base de recursos. Se le suministró directamente ayuda humanitaria y en volúmenes suficientemente grandes. En Alchevsk, en noviembre de 2014, había tres comedores absolutamente gratuitos. Cualquier residente de la ciudad podía venir allí y se le podía alimentar allí dos veces al día. Y la comida era lo suficientemente buena. Todo esto se debió a los recursos del "Fantasma". A Lugansk no le gustó mucho. Cuando la Sra. Pyatkova se convirtió en alcaldesa de Alchevsk en diciembre de 2014, cerró estos comedores por su decisión decidida, aunque el presupuesto de la ciudad no se gastó en ellos. A finales de marzo, Lugansk tomó la decisión de no dejar pasar la "ayuda humanitaria" que iba directamente al "Fantasma". Entonces sucedió otra historia. Nos visitó una misión de la OSCE representada por su jefe adjunto. Propuso realizar un convoy humanitario desde el lado de la línea de contacto a través del territorio, que fue controlado por el "Fantasma". Estuve presente en esta reunión. Cuando se les preguntó por qué no a través de Lugansk, los invitados respondieron: "Confiamos en ustedes, pero no en Lugansk". No es ningún secreto que el 80% de la ayuda humanitaria que llegó a Lugansk desde Rusia terminó en el mercado.

*- ¿Cómo reaccionó Mozgovoy a esta propuesta?*

El aceptó. En Lugansk, comenzó la histeria. Sergey Kozlov, quien más tarde se convirtió en primer ministro de la LPR, vino de visita. Hubo persuasiones, hubo amenazas. Como resultado, la gente de la OSCE abandonó su idea. Mozgovoy me dijo más tarde: "Habríamos dejado pasar este convoy, pero la misma milicia popular le habría disparado".
- *¿Lugansk quería desviar el flujo de ayuda humanitaria hacia sí mismo?*

- Sí. Y literalmente una semana después de estos hechos, los especialistas de la OSCE le propusieron a Mozgovoy crear su propio movimiento social.

* - ¿Te refieres al movimiento People's Revival? Entonces, ¿la iniciativa para crearlo pertenecía a la OSCE?*

- La OSCE empujó a Mozgovoy a esto. Con su ayuda, se organizó el registro de tráfico en Ucrania. Los fundadores fueron Mozgovoy, Anya y yo.

- ¿Mozgovoy realmente planeaba luchar contra los oligarcas, tenía planes de nacionalizar empresas?

- No solo planeó, sino que también comenzó esta pelea. En la primera etapa, dos granjas avícolas se reorganizaron en una especie de empresas nacionales. Los fundadores incluyeron el número máximo de empleados permitido por la legislación de Ucrania: 50 personas. Todo se hizo de acuerdo con la legislación de Ucrania, ya que sería una tontería comenzar tales proyectos basados en la legislación de la república no reconocida. Y en ese momento aún no había legislación. La transferencia de propiedad fue legal desde el punto de vista de las leyes ucranianas. Las fábricas fueron prestadas. Los propietarios que permanecieron en Ucrania, de hecho, perdieron sus bienes por deudas impagadas

*¿Planeaba Mozgovoy participar en las elecciones para presidir la república?*
- Sí. Alexey Borisovich quería llegar al poder. No tanto lo que quería, cuánto lo llevó a esto. Probablemente, vieron en él a un líder al que no le seguía un rastro de sangre. Mozgovoy creció como líder, se convirtió en un político serio. Este hombre era un verdadero patriota de Ucrania en el buen sentido de la palabra. Tenía muchas ganas de poner fin a la guerra. Y la gente le creyó, incluso en Ucrania. Todos los que asistieron a su funeral el 27 de mayo confirmarán mis palabras: soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo despidieron con un saludo de artillería en su último viaje. Toda la línea de contacto tronó.

*¿Pero quería poner fin a la guerra a favor de quién - ¿capitular ante Kiev?*
- No, ese no fue el caso. Odiaba al régimen de Kiev con todo su corazón. No se trataba de una "rendición". Se trataba exclusivamente de reconciliación sobre la base de que esta guerra se encendió artificialmente y no se libró en interés del pueblo. Unos días antes de su muerte, Borisych se reunió en la línea de contacto con los comandantes de dos brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se discutió un acuerdo de que nos abrirían completamente el frente. Ellos con toda su gente, equipo, armas estaban listos para pasar a nuestro lado. Siempre dijo que debemos luchar hasta la victoria, pero la pregunta es: ¿con quién? El soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no percibió a Mozgovoy como enemigo. Consideró enemigos a quienes los enviaron a esta masacre.

* - Dijiste que estaba "guiado". ¿Quién?*

- Es mi opinión personal. Pero estoy seguro de que fue un líder cuyas iniciativas habrían sido apoyadas por aquellos a quienes nos gusta llamar el “Occidente colectivo”. El movimiento público "Renacimiento del Pueblo" a mediados de mayo de 2015 se registró en el Ministerio de Justicia de Ucrania. Es decir, fue el único movimiento social en la LPR reconocido por Ucrania.

*- ¿Este fue el motivo del asesinato de Mozgovoy? *

- La razón de su muerte - en la totalidad de acciones que él y nosotros, su equipo, tomamos. El primer intento de Mozgovoy tuvo lugar el 7 de marzo de 2015. No me detendré en sus circunstancias. Pero la razón es importante. En diciembre de 2014, tuvo lugar una reunión de comandantes en Krasnodon que no estaban de acuerdo con la política de Lugansk. Se discutieron las cuestiones de la estrecha coordinación de las unidades en las esferas militar, policial y humanitaria. Estuvimos de acuerdo en muchos temas. Estuvieron presentes Mozgovoy, Foma (Fominov, comandante del OBRON (Batallón Separado de Inteligencia para Fines Especiales) "Odessa"), representantes de los cosacos de Stakhanov y Perevalsk.

Después de esta reunión, de la que Lugansk tuvo conocimiento, comenzaron las represiones. Y luego no es difícil rastrear la cronología. El 1 de enero, Batman fue asesinado (Alexander Bednov, jefe de personal de la 4a brigada de la LPR), luego, el 23 de enero, el alcalde de Pervomaisk Yevgeny Ishchenko (era conocido como un oponente de los acuerdos de Minsk - MP), luego Mozgovoy , el 12 de diciembre de 2015 - Ataman cosaco Pavel Dremov ... Foma fue arrestado, de hecho, secuestrado y colocado en el centro de detención preventiva de Lugansk el 7 de enero de 2015. Liberado el 6 de noviembre del mismo año, cuando la mayoría de sus compañeros de armas ya habían sido detenidos o expulsados del territorio de la LPR hacia Rusia. Entonces es imposible identificar una razón específica. Las acciones de Mozgovoy como líder público atemorizado, interfirieron con la implementación de la "política de Lugansk", en contraste, mostraron quién estaba actuando en interés de la gente y quién actuando en sus propios intereses.

-Sigue-


----------



## Iskra (19 Jun 2022)

*- ¿Quién crees que mató a Mozgovoy? ¿Sabes esto?*

- No nombraré a los clientes ahora. Pero directamente a la organización e implementación del asesinato de Mozgovoy, tres personas de los oficiales superiores de la brigada Fantasma están directamente involucradas. Todos los conocen muy bien. Uno de ellos murió no hace mucho en circunstancias bastante extrañas.

*- ¿Por qué motivos se guiaron?*

- Uno quería "sentarse" sobre los flujos humanitarios y financieros. El segundo tenía muchas ganas de mandar. Y el tercero simplemente se asustó y, bajo la garantía de que no lo tocarían, guardó silencio cobardemente.
* - ¿Cuándo fue la última vez que vio a Mozgov? *

- La última vez que vi a Mozgovoy fue el 23 de mayo de 2015, a la una de la tarde. Por lo general, pasaba a verlo todos los días, le informaba de la situación en la ciudad. Aproximadamente una semana antes del asesinato, comenzó a llegarnos información de que se estaba haciendo un intento en Mozgovoy. Y convencimos a Borisych de que limitara nuestros movimientos al edificio de la sede. Trató de no ir a ninguna parte, y si lo hizo, con mayor seguridad. Durante nuestra última conversación, confirmó que no iría a ningún lado.

Y un grupo de sus asesinos ya estaba en la ciudad. En la noche del 22 al 23 de mayo, me la encontré personalmente. Estas personas iban en dos autos, uno de ellos es un BMW X5 con placas de Donetsk. No compartieron nada en el café, fuimos allí de guardia. Nos hablaron muy cortésmente y nos separamos pacíficamente.

- *¿Cómo entendiste que era exactamente ese grupo?*

- Composición, armamento, trabajo operativo realizado en el futuro del 23 al 27 de mayo. Logramos hacer un poco, pero logramos hacerlo. Se estableció la composición numérica y de personal del grupo, se conocen intérpretes específicos. Por razones de seguridad personal, ahora no puedo divulgar estos datos, incluidas las fotos de estas personas. Solo hay una cosa que decir. Todos ellos son funcionarios de personal de la SBU o personas que han cooperado estrechamente y desde hace mucho tiempo con la SBU, quienes de 2014 a 2015 promovieron activamente y tomaron posiciones en las estructuras de poder de la LPR.

* - ¿Por qué Mozgovoy dejó la sede ese día, 23 de mayo?*

- Todo es trillado. El 19 y 20 de mayo, Anya Samelyuk fue a Lugansk y, de alguna manera extraña, supuestamente perdió su teléfono. Al día siguiente la llamaron. Dijeron: "Encontramos tu teléfono, ven". La conversación fue en nuestra oficina. El 23 de mayo, Anya le pidió a Borisych un coche con conductor para ir a Lugansk a coger el teléfono. En ese momento, Aleksey Markov (distintivo de llamada "Dobry") estaba en el cuartel general, quien entonces estaba a cargo de los asuntos humanitarios. No recuerdo si el jefe de personal de la brigada era Yuri Shevchenko. Mozgovoy le dio un coche a Anya. Y luego ella lo llamó y se ofreció a viajar juntos. Y se fue con ella sin consultar a nadie. Markov y Shevchenko eran las únicas personas que sabían que se iba.

* - ¿No estabas ahí en ese momento?*

- No. La presencia en la sede de Markov es confirmada por los agentes de seguridad. Shevchenko, durante una llamada que recibí después del asesinato, dijo que estaba en el cuartel general en algún lugar antes de las 15.00 horas.

* - ¿Resulta que todo pasó de forma espontánea? ¿Nadie sabía de antemano que seguiría esta ruta? *

- El grupo que entró estaba en una de las casas exteriores de la aldea de la dacha: estas son las afueras de la aldea de Mijailovka. Allí desde la carretera 600-700 metros. Mozgovoy se va, el grupo recibe una llamada, mientras el auto está conduciendo, toma posiciones. Y luego, una ráfaga de fuego. Se estaba preparando el intento de asesinato, pero la situación en sí estaba madura en solo unos minutos. Además, no eran los especialistas los que trabajaban.

* - ¿Por qué piensas eso?*

- Los profesionales, por regla general, no "trabajan" para personas pacíficas. Crean una situación en la que solo queda un automóvil en la pista. Allí también murió un matrimonio con una mujer embarazada. Probablemente, el grupo no estaba completo, tal vez, el grupo de cobertura no tuvo tiempo de acercarse, por lo tanto, trabajaron a toda prisa y, por lo tanto, no revisaron el automóvil, no realizaron un "control" del objetivo principal. Era temprano en la tarde, esta es una de las carreteras principales. En cuyo caso, los artistas intérpretes o ejecutantes no tienen a dónde ir sin cobertura. El riesgo es muy alto. Por lo tanto, trabajaron, confiando únicamente en la densidad del fuego y el conocimiento de la zona. Permítanme recordarles que el intento de asesinato en marzo de 2015, cuando dos minas MON-50 fueron voladas en dirección al automóvil de Mozgovoy, tuvo lugar en el mismo lugar. Entonces el Comandante se salvó por el error del operador de demolición. El grupo de contrainteligencia trabajó en el lugar después de ese incidente. Fragmentos encontrados del casco del MON-50, incluido. Entonces nuestra versión despertó la ira manifiesta de parte de la dirección de LPR. Según su versión, había artefactos explosivos improvisados de fabricación propia. Entonces, no había IED, había MON-50 estándar. Mozgovoy fue herido en ese asesinato por un rodillo de un "mono". Un matiz más: el conductor personal con el distintivo de llamada "Pesnya" el 23 de mayo fue el único que fue rematado. Ni siquiera registraron el auto. La llenaron de balas, vieron que el conductor intentaba marcar el número de su esposa en su móvil y lo remataron. Pero por alguna razón el suyo, y no el objetivo principal. Y Mozgovoy todavía estaba vivo. Anya murió inmediatamente de una bala en su corazón. Pero si en ese momento la ambulancia estuviera cerca, entonces Borisych habría tenido la oportunidad de sobrevivir. Murió de una hemorragia profusa. Le dispararon las piernas. Un guardia murió en la ambulancia. ¿Por qué funcionó tan sucio? Todo esto se hizo de forma espontánea en una llamada desde la sede.

*- ¿Lograste establecer quiénes estaban en el grupo de asesinos?*

- Durante 7 meses de servicio, he recopilado un archivo bastante grande. Hay muchos informes de agentes que logré reclutar en el territorio de la LPR. Se puede argumentar con un alto grado de probabilidad que el grupo que "trabajó" para Mozgovoy también "trabajó" para Bednov, Ishchenko y Dremov. Fue liderado por un funcionario de carrera de la SBU, quien hasta 2017 ocupó altos cargos en la dirección de la LPR. En 2017, fue arrestado por el Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de LPR y ahora se encuentra en el centro de detención preventiva de Lugansk. En la noche del 22 al 23 de mayo, vi personalmente a su adjunto, cuando llegamos de guardia a un café. Iba en un BMW negro con placas DNR. Al momento del intento de asesinato, al menos uno de este grupo se encontraba en las unidades de poder de la Fiscalía General de la LPR (luego murió en un tiroteo mientras intentaba eliminar a otro "objetable"). Al menos uno más sirvió en las unidades de potencia del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la LPR. No puedo decir nada sobre los otros dos con absoluta certeza. Para los dos primeros, tengo documentos: un informe de mi agente.

* - ¿De quién estaba cumpliendo este ex oficial de la SBU, sus nuevos jefes en el LPR o el anterior en Kiev?*

- Estás haciendo una pregunta muy interesante. Desde el punto de vista de los oficiales profesionales de contrainteligencia, la SBU ha realizado un muy buen funcionamiento desde 2014. Mientras se tomaban los edificios de Lugansk, mientras la guerra continuaba, personas que estaban al servicio del SBU o colaboraban con ellos ocuparon lentamente puestos en la joven república. Hay un vídeo en el que Plotnitsky llama directamente a los empleados de la SBU, el Ministerio del Interior y la oficina del fiscal de Ucrania para que regresen y trabajen en la joven república. ¿Cuántas personas que realmente simpatizan con Ucrania terminaron en las agencias de aplicación de la ley de la LPR?

(Aquí puede recordar que la destitución del poder de Igor Plotnitsky en 2017 estuvo acompañada de acusaciones de cooperación con los servicios especiales ucranianos contra varias personas cercanas a él - autor)

*- ¿Qué te pasó entonces?*

- El 27 de mayo estuvimos en el funeral. Al mismo tiempo, debido a las obvias amenazas del ya nuevo comando Ghost, el comandante de contrainteligencia Roman Milichenko decidió trasladarse primero a Lugansk y luego a Rusia. Entendimos perfectamente que tampoco nos dejarían con vida. Nos dijeron esto abiertamente. Salimos hacia Lugansk. Mientras se resolvía el tema del transporte, el 8 de junio de 2015, las fuerzas especiales de la LPR irrumpieron en nosotros, nos arrestaron a mí y al comandante de la patrulla de nuestra unidad, Alexander Orlov.

* - ¿De qué te acusaron?*

- Primero me mostraron 67 muertos, luego pararon a los tres, al final solo hubo uno. Además, arrestos y detenciones ilegales. Realizamos los arrestos, pero estoy dispuesto a discutir sobre su ilegalidad.

* - ¿Arrestos y detenciones de quién? *

- Ladrones, estafadores, violadores. Entienda, no puedo simplemente dejar que un violador o un traficante de drogas salga a la calle. Cuando la policía comenzó a hacer al menos algo en abril de 2015, comenzamos a entregárselos.

* - ¿Cómo te trataron?*

- Los primeros 15 días son torturas en el Ministerio del Interior de LPR en Lugansk. Se trata de dos ejecuciones dramatizadas, cuando por la mañana te bajan de la litera, te arrastran al patio, te ponen de rodillas y un hombre con un teléfono se cierne frente a ti, que te dice: "Bueno, ahora la orden ser confirmado, eso es todo". Entonces, el pedido no se confirma y lo arrastran de regreso a la celda.

* - ¿Qué querían de ti?*

“Querían que firmara una declaración de culpabilidad. Pero nunca admití nada. Sabían que yo era un ex agente de la ley. A pesar de esto, me echaron a las lecciones. Como resultado, literalmente me pisotearon contra las baldosas, rompieron dos costillas. Un fragmento de una de las costillas entró en el hígado. Gracias a la intervención de amigos de Moscú, me operaron y sobreviví. En el centro de prisión preventiva había varias celdas, que se denominaron "políticas". En los años 15-16-17, casi todo el personal de mando medio y superior superviviente de la milicia se sentó allí. Alguien todavía está sentado.

* - ¿Pensaron que algún tipo de amenaza podría provenir de ti? ¿Por qué no te permitieron irte?*

- Sabían que no dejaría simplemente el asesinato de Mozgovoy. No es que vaya a vengarlo. Pero hay que poner fin a este asunto. Es necesario que aquellos que realmente hicieron esto sean castigados.

* - ¿Cómo fue la suerte de quienes, en su opinión, pudieron pasar Mozgovoy? ¿Obtuvieron lo que querían? *

- Markov primero dirigió la "ayuda humanitaria", luego se convirtió en el comandante del "Fantasma". Murió en un accidente el año pasado. Shevchenko fue durante algún tiempo el comandante de la cuarta brigada de la Milicia Popular del LPR. Arkadyevich (Biryukov Pyotr Arkadyevich) - luego simplemente guardó silencio estúpidamente. Hace varios días, personas vestidas de civil lo subieron insistentemente a un automóvil y lo sacaron del territorio de la ubicación del 14º porta-tropas blindado, esto es lo que ahora queda del "Fantasma", en dirección desconocida. Según la versión anunciada oficialmente, se fue a recibir tratamiento

*¿Cuáles de los voluntarios rusos siguen en prisión en la LPR? *
- Hay muchos de ellos. La estructura de personal se ha renovado considerablemente. Muchos ya han sido "condenados" y enviados a colonias, luego se pierden sus huellas. Como recuerdo puedo nombrar varios apellidos: Andrey Cherednichenko, Alexey Geyrikh (adjunto de Fomichev), Mikhail Trubnikov (comandante adjunto del batallón "Bryanka URSS"), de muchos solo he conservado nombres y distintivos de llamada. En total, el día de mi liberación, el 9 de abril de 2021, en el centro de detención preventiva de Lugansk o en la institución penitenciaria de Lugansk, como se llama oficialmente, había de 30 a 50 personas, ciudadanos de la Federación de Rusia, principalmente milicias. de la primera ola.

Andrei Kozlov pasó un total de 5 años y 4 meses en la cárcel. Más otros seis meses en la colonia de la ciudad de Petrovsky en el territorio de la LPR, donde fue sacado en 2017. A raíz de dos sentencias y dos apelaciones, fue condenado a 5 años y 10 meses de prisión, que al momento del anuncio de la segunda sentencia en noviembre de 2020 prácticamente había cumplido. No ha recibido ninguna ayuda de los organismos estatales de la Federación de Rusia durante todos estos años. Los repetidos llamamientos de sus amigos al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia y al Comité de Investigación no arrojaron ningún resultado.

- Es más interesante y políticamente correcto sacar a Maria Butina y Kirill Vyshinsky de las cámaras de tortura de estados extranjeros hostiles. Dice con amargura. - Y nosotros ... Nosotros, aparentemente, no somos del todo ciudadanos de nuestro país. Nuestras vidas y destinos no son interesantes. Simplemente se olvidaron de nosotros.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> ¿Sabes de que fecha es esta portada @Galiciaverde?
> 
> Creo que fue en tiempos de Franco ¿no?. Me habian hablado de ella



Esta portada es posterior, de los años 90, al parecer salió en una publicación de "La Golondriz", sucesora de La Codorniz, en una antología que hicieron de La Codorniz.

Lo he contado en otro post, hay 2 versiones al respecto:

1- Mantiene que nunca se publicó una portada en la Codorniz así y que todo fue un invento posterior

2- La Codorniz la publicó y le cerraron la edición.

El caso es que con fecha anterior, años 60, yo recuerdo que el estribillo famoso circuló por toda España y entonces se dijo que por culpa de publicar esa portada La Codorniz fue censurada y la publicación secuestrada una vez más.

Al no encontrar dicha portada con fecha de los años 60, por mucho que los viejos del lugar recordemos lo del "_Bombín es a bombón.._." en tiempos del dictador, lo cierto es que sin pruebas físicas no podemos demostrar nada al 100%.

Aquí cuentan la versión nº 2: Bombín es a bombón

Y aquí la nº 1. Dicen que la viñeta existió pero que nunca se publicó: «La Codorniz», setenta años de leyenda


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Como te comas las pollas igual de bien que la propaganda de la OTAN no te va a faltar dinero en la vida.
> Joder, si es que el 99% de la gente sois NPC's



Por tu respuesta, la calidad humana y desprecio de la civilización, en tu caso, brilla por su ausencia. No llegarás muy lejos en la vida, fracasado.
Menudo argumento.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

Ojo que hay muertos, aunque los rusos no son como los ucranianos y los pixelan.



La toma de uno de los pueblos junto Severodonetsk. Es increible el numero de misiles AA portatiles, los hay a montones en la mayoría de los videos.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> vía Olaf en Slavyangrad
> 
> _*Misiles aéreos de alta precisión alcanzaron a las 19:20 un tren que transportaba personal,
> armas y equipo militar del 1er Batallón de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente,
> ...



Nunca he entendido por qué no golpean más los trenes.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (19 Jun 2022)

Los mas fieles follaotans del hilo, muchos de VOX, son los mismos que deberían estar llorando en el hilo de las Elecciones andaluzas por el posible pucherazo de los Soros y demás.
No entiendo como cojones se puede votar a VOX y a la vez defender a EEUU y su titere Zelensky y a toda la mierda NWO y llevarnos a la ruina. Como se puede defender la Soberania de España y de Europa, y a la vez hundirnos en la mierda por apoyar a nuestros verdugos.
YO SOY DE VOX, PERO SOY ANTIOTAN, COJONES, QUE TODA LA MIERDA NWO QUE HAY EN EEUU Y EN EUROPA ESTA FINANCIADA POR LAS ELITES COMO SOROS, BILDERBERG, FMI, ONU, ETC.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido por qué no golpean más los trenes.



Es un blanco en movimiento, no es facil darles con misiles, y no arriesgan los aviones si pueden evitarlo. Por eso los puentes sobre el Dnieper son la clave. Con 10 misiles de crucero acabarian con el problema. Con otros 12 tampoco podrian pasar por carretera. Coste ridiculo, beneficio maximo.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado . Olvidence de Lituania , esto es mas gordo .
Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
La OTAN esta en panic mode . Rusia lleva semanas transfiriendo miles de millones de $ ( en rublos ) al Tesoro de la Republica de Abjacia
En principio todo bien , porque ese dinero se iba a usar para inversiones en Infraestructuras y tal ...
Pero no . Hoy laRepubliade Abjacia a comprado ( adivinen a quien ) baterias de misiles kinzal y baterias S - 300
El gobierno georgiano se puso en modo de combate , pero la CIA descarta una invasion rusa . Entonces , para que quiere la Republica de Abjacia misiles con un alcance de 1200 kms ?
Una pista , la distancia entre la costa ESTE y la OESTE del Mar Negro son 1175 Kms 
El presidente Iohannis que estaba en su Castillo de los Carpatos esta de regreso a Bucarest .
Se especula que Abjacia ataque Rumania . El problema es que un ataque respuesta contra la Republica de Abjacia ( territorio georgiano de iure ) seria un ataque contra Georgia . El embajador yankee ha " sugerido " que Tblisi reconozca a la Republica de Abjacia
Asi , si la Republica de Abjacia ataca , ellos pueden responder . Pero si todo es un farol ...Tblisi habra hecho el papelon ...
Una prima segunda de la contacto armenia vive en Batumi , y se ha enterao de to ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Olvidence de Lituania , esto es mas gordo .
> Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> La OTAN esta en panic mode . Rusia lleva semanas transfiriendo miles de millones de $ ( en rublos ) al Tesoro de la Republica de Abjacia
> ...



Yo diría que la OTAN intenta abrir otro frente en Georgia, y el zorro de Putin pone medidas de contención…


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Olvidence de Lituania , esto es mas gordo .
> Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> La OTAN esta en panic mode . Rusia lleva semanas transfiriendo miles de millones de $ ( en rublos ) al Tesoro de la Republica de Abjacia
> ...



no entiendo na' la victoria del PPOE me nubla el entendimiento


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

El periodista estadounidense Seth Harp ha publicado un relato de la batalla por Severodonetsk 
de un mercenario yanqui que lucha para el régimen de Kiev:

_* Los muertos y heridos han sido en vano porque es un espectáculo de mierda absoluto aquí. 
Tuvimos un tiroteo de dos horas que luego resultó ser contra las fuerzas especiales ucranianas... 
es increíble lo que pasa aquí. Si no fuera por [redactado], no estaría cerca de este ridículo lío.

He visto y he estado en todo el país y no hay forma de que los ucranianos ganen esto de la forma 
en que están luchando y utilizando sus activos/fuerzas. Es un desperdicio absoluto.

Los medios de comunicación sólo cuentan una parte. Yo estoy aquí. Veo la realidad. Puentes volados
mientras las fuerzas amigas están todavía en el otro lado, sin comunicación entre unidades, fuego amigo 
todo el tiempo (acaba de perder un francotirador británico Sas que estaba en camino a una posición
y fue evaporado por un BTR ucraniano porque nadie dijo que iba).

Nos dicen que tenemos apoyo y luego disparan 3 morteros y lo dan por terminado. Le dan a un tipo
que nunca ha usado un lanzagranadas automático y luego nos dicen que será nuestro apoyo indirecto 
en horario nocturno desde 1,2km de distancia. No me he inventado esta mierda. Es un puto espectáculo
de mierda.
*_
* Los ucranianos son valientes, eso lo digo yo. En cuanto al resto, sólo puedo sacudir la cabeza mientras 
buenos hombres mueren sin ninguna razón.*


----------



## mazuste (19 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido por qué no golpean más los trenes.



Según oí en su día, porque van mezclados con vagones de civiles.


----------



## NPI (19 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Quizás aguantan porque la horda rusa los invadieron, destruyeron sus casas, robaron sus electrodomésticos, violaron a sus mujeres y defienden como leones a sus hijos?
> Quizás? hasta cuando?, hasta la muerte?
> Quizás!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095891


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según oí en su día, porque van mezclados con vagones de civiles.



La táctica ucra más usual. No me sorprende.


----------



## Malevich (19 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Los mas fieles follaotans del hilo, muchos de VOX, son los mismos que deberían estar llorando en el hilo de las Elecciones andaluzas por el posible pucherazo de los Soros y demás.
> No entiendo como cojones se puede votar a VOX y a la vez defender a EEUU y su titere Zelensky y a toda la mierda NWO y llevarnos a la ruina. Como se puede defender la Soberania de España y de Europa, y a la vez hundirnos en la mierda por apoyar a nuestros verdugos.
> YO SOY DE VOX, PERO SOY ANTIOTAN, COJONES, QUE TODA LA MIERDA NWO QUE HAY EN EEUU Y EN EUROPA ESTA FINANCIADA POR LAS ELITES COMO SOROS, BILDERBERG, FMI, ONU, ETC.



Porque son la escisión aznarista del pp y globalistas y atlantistas hasta la médua.


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Jun 2022)

*El Oeste está flanqueado. Pero Rusia tiene su propia estrategia *
*Rostislav Ischenko *







A medida que se debilita la resistencia del ejército ucraniano, a medida que se agotan sus capacidades de combate y surgen las primeras dudas en las masas de la población zombi sobre la próxima gran victoria de las armas ucranianas, Estados Unidos comienza cada vez más a prepararse para la guerra y empuja su “segundo escalón estratégico” en la guerra: Polonia, Rumania, países bálticos 
Rumania se ha marcado literalmente a sí misma al obtener permiso para traer sus militares a Moldavia. Si hay permiso, no será difícil encontrar una razón. Polonia, aunque todavía no ha impulsado la unión con Ucrania (o un protectorado sobre Ucrania), en forma de derechos especiales para los polacos en este estado, pero no deja este objetivo. Además, Zelensky también acepta no solo enviar tropas polacas a Ucrania, sino incluso invitarlas allí. Es más, si en un principio eran unas diez mil bayonetas polacas, ahora las tasas se han elevado a veinte mil.

Lukashenka reaccionó con bastante nerviosismo ante esta idea, diciendo que la ocupación de Galicia y Volhynia por parte de Polonia podría ser una de las razones por las que Bielorrusia podría entrar en guerra. Creo que el Kremlin intentará disuadirlo de una reacción tan fuerte, ya que es poco probable que el ejército bielorruso mantenga el frente por sí solo. Pero la misma dureza de la declaración del presidente bielorruso muestra cuán alto se ve el nivel de peligro militar desde Minsk.
Ahora Lituania se ha unido, diciendo que a partir del 18 de junio cerrará el tránsito ferroviario de mercancías sancionadas a la región de Kaliningrado. Rogozin llamó correctamente a esta decisión suicida. No solo porque, como acertadamente señaló, la frontera oriental de Lituania está reconocida por el mismo Tratado, que garantiza el tránsito sin trabas. Esta solución es suicida, ya que es un casus belli prefabricado. El derecho internacional garantiza sin ambigüedades el acceso de cualquier Estado a su enclave, y trata cualquier obstrucción al ejercicio de este derecho como agresión. Por supuesto, los amigos de Lituania fingirán que no pasó nada, porque se puede nadar hasta Kaliningrado, pero en realidad esto no es un argumento, también se debe proporcionar tránsito terrestre. Permítanme recordarles que era posible nadar en Prusia Oriental en 1939.

¿Por qué Occidente está provocando una expansión del conflicto con Rusia? Porque Estados Unidos no está seguro de que el ejército ucraniano pueda resistir hasta las elecciones intermedias al Congreso. Tal vez los soldados de Zelensky aguanten hasta la próxima primavera, pero no hay certeza al respecto. Las unidades que quedan a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas están perdiendo su capacidad de combate demasiado rápido. La capacidad de combate de los nuevos está completamente en cero.
Los estadounidenses necesitan con urgencia:
1. Enviar de 150 a 200 mil militares entrenados y bien armados al frente. Rumanía, Polonia y los Estados bálticos tienen un potencial similar.
2. Incrementar la profundidad estratégica del Teatro de Operaciones (TVD). Los europeos del este mencionados proporcionan mil kilómetros adicionales de profundidad estratégica. Esto complicará enormemente la lucha de Rusia contra las reservas enemigas y los depósitos de municiones. El principal teatro de operaciones se acercará a las fronteras de Alemania, Austria y los Balcanes. Esto creará un nuevo entorno estratégico y permitirá que EE. UU. aumente la presión sobre los europeos occidentales para que se involucren más en la lucha contra Rusia.
3. Aumenta dramáticamente la longitud del frente. Dadas sus probables curvas, tendrá que estirarse durante 4-5 mil kilómetros. Rusia, para defender tal frente, tendrá que reducir drásticamente la densidad de tropas en los grupos de ataque (de hecho, disolverlos), lo que hará que una nueva ofensiva en Ucrania sea temporalmente imposible.
El desarrollo de nuevos planes, la instalación de nuevos grupos de huelga llevará tiempo y requerirá la participación de recursos adicionales. En este caso, es poco probable que los militares contratados y los voluntarios puedan arreglárselas solos. Los estadounidenses, no sin razón, esperan que incluso una movilización parcial reduzca tanto el apoyo público al gobierno ruso como el potencial económico de Rusia.

Europa occidental finalmente quedará aislada de Rusia por la línea del frente, los lazos comerciales y económicos se romperán por completo, incluso si Erdogan, bajo las nuevas condiciones, mantiene su posición sobre la inaceptabilidad de admitir a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN (y esto no es un hecho), será posible, además de los suecos ya extraditados y los finlandeses con garantías británico-estadounidenses, concluir acuerdos militares individuales que aún harían de la OTAN el garante de su seguridad. Esto obligará a Rusia a aumentar también su presencia militar en Karelia.
Todo junto debería conducir a la expansión de las fuerzas rusas, el agotamiento de la base de recursos y la angustia de la capacidad de Moscú para llevar a cabo una política exterior activa. Para contrarrestar las amenazas emergentes, Rusia solo tendrá un argumento nuclear.
Es por eso que Rusia hasta ahora claramente no planea resolver el "problema lituano" por la fuerza armada. Es por eso que el ejército bielorruso no participó en las hostilidades incluso cuando las tropas rusas operaban en dirección a Kiev desde territorio bielorruso y parecía que algunos batallones bielorrusos adicionales podrían decidir el destino de la capital ucraniana. Tomar Kyiv seguiría siendo problemático, pero provocar la entrada de Polonia en el conflicto es bastante realista.
Rusia necesita ganar tiempo para la destrucción final del potencial de combate de Ucrania y avanzar más allá del Dniéper. En ese momento, cuando los ejércitos rusos puedan operar libremente en la Margen Derecha, y el frente ucraniano finalmente se derrumbe, la idea de unir a Moscú en el frente desde el Báltico hasta el Mar Negro también será enterrado: el grupo polaco perderá contacto con el rumano y pueden ser destruidos a su vez, como están siendo destruidos hoy grupos de tropas ucranianas a su vez. En tal situación, incluso las cabezas más calientes de Varsovia tendrán que pensar en un futuro desagradable.

¿Significa esto que todo terminará con Ucrania? No, no significa. La situación geopolítica actual requiere el acceso sin trabas de Rusia al enclave de Kaliningrado.
¿Significa esto una operación especial después de Ucrania también en el Báltico? No es necesario. Permítanme recordarles que durante mucho tiempo también se propuso a Kyiv resolver el asunto de manera amistosa, y las demandas presentadas fueron bastante moderadas. Lituania bien puede salir adelante con un corredor ferroviario, por carretera y aéreo extraterritorial, que será custodiado por un contingente especial de tropas rusas (como solía ser el CER).
Pero me temo que los políticos lituanos no tendrán la voluntad o las calificaciones (al igual que los políticos ucranianos) para resistir la presión estadounidense y la incitación polaca.
Sin embargo, todo esto en cualquier caso será posterior. Por ahora, sin embargo, el problema ucraniano debe resolverse de tal manera que Estados Unidos no pueda convertir la limitada operación rusa en una gran guerra en Europa del Este.

*Запад обходит по флангам. Но у России есть своя стратегия*


----------



## mirkoxx (19 Jun 2022)

*Escritos sobre los bombardeos contra Donetsk:





*

_*"El corresponsal de guerra Gleb Ervier escribe: *_
Debido a la total incomprensión de lo que está pasando tengo una pregunta (espero no ser el único): qué está pasando? Durante todo el día los "tres ejes" trabajan sobre nosotros, todo el mundo puede oír las salidas, los silbidos, las entradas. No están golpeando desde una distancia desconocida.
¿Por qué no extinguen estos malditos puntos? ¿Dónde está la aviación, las contrabaterías? ¿A qué esperamos? ¿Y cómo y cuántos posts como éste hay que escribir antes de que la información llegue al Presidente y a la Fiscalía?

_*Comentado por el canal "Fauda en la Horda":*_
Un amigo y colega no entiende en absoluto lo que está pasando. Para ser sincero, desde un punto de vista moral, yo tampoco. Tal vez, por supuesto, haya algún objetivo estratégico superior que sea tan elevado que impida el uso de medios de supresión específicamente hoy y ahora, pero veámoslo desde un ángulo diferente. *¿Cómo explicar razonablemente a los habitantes de Donetsk o Yasynuvata por qué ahora, cuando está en marcha una operación especial, cuyo objetivo es principalmente proteger a la población de Donbás, que sus ciudades están siendo planchadas con más fuerza que en el 2014?* Por supuesto, uno puede consolarse con la idea de que estas son las convulsiones agonizantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de un deseo de infligir el máximo daño, pero todo esto está tan alejado de la realidad en la que tiene que vivir la gente que todos estos argumentos simplemente no pueden aceptarse. Y todo esto hay que explicarlo a los que trabajamos directamente "en el campo", es decir a nosotros, los periodistas. Por favor, díganos al menos por qué sucede esto. O, mejor aún, que se destruyan las posiciones desde las que se bombardea Donetsk.

_*El corresponsal militar Dmitry Astrakhan comenta:*_
Tengo que recordarle que los proyectiles modernos de 155mm tienen mayor alcance y son más precisos que nuestros 152. Y pronto habrá también Panzerhaubitze 2000. Además el enemigo tiene radares de artillería y muchas otras cosas.
Por eso es fácil decir "destruir", pero es difícil destruir. Ahora, a todos los que gritaron sobre la superioridad de un papel y sobre que los oficiales de la artillería moderna de la OTAN solamente podían expulsar a los afganos en las montañas, se les muestra cómo, la artillería, funciona en realidad. 
Los aviones podrían ayudar, pero ellos, dadas las defensas aéreas no suprimidas del enemigo y otros factores, no cazan a las baterías. Los "Malks" trabajaron ayer. Los "Huracanes" y los "Smerchs" probablemente podrían hacerlo, sobre todo con apoyo de drones".






Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com






Al parecer la molestia en Donetsk ya esta siendo escucha por el mando ruso

*Tema/Donetsk:*
*Hoy, la artillería enemiga no estaba tan activamente bombardeando el área residencial, y he aquí por qué.
Las posiciones del enemigo en las áreas fortificadas fueron atacadas primero por el "Sr. Kalibr" y luego, por la noche, la aviación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas comenzó a atacar las posiciones principales y de reserva del enemigo, puntos fuertes, almacenes en el área fortificada de Avdeevka para más de 2 horas. Los residentes de Donetsk sintieron los resultados de esta respuesta ya el 19 de junio: el bombardeo de la ciudad no fue más allá de lo "habitual" de los últimos años. La intensidad del fuego enemigo ha disminuido drásticamente. Es demasiado pronto para decir que esto durará, pero seguro que es un gran paso en la dirección correcta.
 *


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si España fuese la República Popular Iberica, los que viven en EH y Cataluña no tendrían la mínima intención de separarse de la patria socialista común, donde estarian solidariamente unidos al resto de los obreros ibéricos.



Si gobernasen los comunistas, los separatistas serian todos cuneteados sin piedad a lo Pol Pot.


----------



## Remequilox (19 Jun 2022)

Exactamente. Fuerzas que si no se destruyen aquí y ahora, presentarían batalla luego en otro sitio (quizás en peores condiciones).

Polonia, por ejemplo, entre "_voluntarios_" y "_ayuda humanitaria de reciclaje de cosas soviéticas_", _de facto_ ha metido en Ucrania Donbass el equivalente al menos a 2 brigadas acorazadas (en España de esas solo tenemos 1, la Guadarrama). 
2 brigadas acorazadas que están siendo aniquiladas en duras luchas.
Si se "despuentea" el Dniepper, esas fuerzas seguirían estando al otro lado, quizás formando una posición defensiva muchísimo más fuerte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que beneficia a unos países perjudica a otros.
> No en vano saquearon el imperio Chino después de la guerra del Opio y hasta hace pocos años seguían arruinados.
> 
> Están escarmentados y siendo la raza de humanos más inteligentes no tiene sentido que viviesen en el tercer mundo .
> ...













Es evidente que los resultados los deciden antes de las elecciones igual que pasó con Trump .
VOX debería cambiar la forma de contar los votos si quiere tocar poder.

Hay tecnología suficiente para que cada persona pueda verificar su voto de la misma manera que tenemos una contraseña para entrar en nuestra cuenta bancaria o para entrar en BURBUJA y resto de aplicaciones.

Si no se hace es porque tienen el truco de manipular los resultados sin que nadie se entere . Ni siquiera el presidente de Estados Unidos que en teoría era la persona más poderosa del mundo pudo evitar que le diesen el pucherazo.

los mítines multitudinarios de VOX no se corresponden con los resultados y eso teniendo en cuenta como se exponen los que allí van y son grabados por las cámaras puesto que son conscientes que los señalarán como apestados .

Es inconcebible que el Psoe haya sacado más del doble de escaños que VOX . Tendrían que haber desaparecido del mapa como CIUDADANOS . De hecho a sus mítines iba menos gente.


----------



## pgas (19 Jun 2022)

*"Represalias por Donetsk": 12 escuadrones de las AFU con M777 y Grad MLRS alcanzados en un solo ataque*

El Pentágono cree que los rusos utilizan armas secretas en Avdeevka

*Alexander Sitnikov* 

Las tropas rusas destruyeron cuatro pelotones ucranianos con obuses americanos M777 y cuatro pelotones de Grad MLRS con misiles guiados de precisión de largo alcance. El teniente general Igor Konashenkov, portavoz oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, dijo.

El informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso también especifica que los equipos de fabricación estadounidense se encontraban cerca de las aldeas de Lastochkino, Ochertino, Vodyane y Zhelannoye en la DNR, mientras que los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad tenían su base cerca de Avdeevka, así como de las aldeas de Keramik y Zhelannoye.

Es desde aquí, desde el bastión de Avdiivka, que se encuentra a 6 km al norte de Donetsk, que los nazis de la Karpatska Sich del Sector Derecho lanzan ataques indiscriminados contra Donetsk bajo la cobertura de los residentes locales. Según el plan del Estado Mayor ucraniano, el monstruoso bombardeo de la capital de la DNR debería provocar el asalto frontal de las tropas rusas a la autodenominada "fortaleza", descrita en la prensa británica como el mayor proyecto de ingeniería militar de Europa, con una red de búnkeres, trincheras, reductos y campos de minas.

Según los informes del jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad de Avdyivka, Vitaly Barabash, el dinero para financiar la defensa de la fortificación procede también del grupo Metinvest de Rinat Akhmetov, que recientemente ha duplicado su sangriento patrocinio.

Hace un par de semanas se conoció el hecho de que se habían llevado obuses M777 estadounidenses a Avdeevka. Por cierto, el New York Times describió estas armas como "las más mortíferas que Occidente ha proporcionado hasta ahora". Los yanquis convencieron a los dirigentes de Banderostan de que con esta wunderwaffe las AFU lograrían la superioridad artillera sobre los rusos.

Los cálculos de los M777 ucranianos se ciñen a la táctica de "disparar y huir", por regla general, a sitios preestablecidos a lo largo de rutas estrictamente definidas. Y la selección de objetivos, según los conocimientos de los expertos de la Universidad de Birmingham (Reino Unido), ha sido asumida por los yanquis y los británicos.

A los banderitas se les ponen las coordenadas de los ataques en bandeja de plata. Y otra cosa: después de la primera salva los cañones cambian de posición, no se les da más de dos minutos para volver a montar.

Para cubrir cuatro pelotones ucranianos con obuses americanos M777 y cuatro pelotones de Grad MLRS, no sólo se necesitaban coordenadas precisas, sino también la rapidez del ataque. Dan Rice, antiguo oficial de artillería de campaña estadounidense, ha escrito en repetidas ocasiones sobre las armas secretas rusas: los ucranianos, que intentan por todos los medios ayudar a nuestras tropas.

En particular, dio un ejemplo: un bloguero ucraniano estaba transmitiendo en vivo un ataque de artilleros de las AFU que habían colocado obuses en el patio de su casa. "Los rusos, que estaban viendo la transmisión en directo, hicieron una triangulación inversa y localizaron la batería ucraniana y enviaron un misil hipersónico que destruyó la mayor parte de la batería", escribe Dan Rice.

Los estadounidenses no tuvieron tiempo de advertir los cálculos sobre un cambio urgente de posición, ya que se produjo casi instantáneamente. El comandante Zhovto-Blakite, que dirigía el bombardeo desde un lugar seguro, estaba claramente devastado emocionalmente. Le dijo a Rice: "Los soldados simplemente desaparecieron, no quedó nada de ellos". El bloguero, gracias a un chivatazo del servicio de inteligencia estadounidense NSA, fue capturado por las fuerzas de seguridad de las AFU y posteriormente condenado a 15 años.

Cómo esta vez nuestras tropas consiguieron averiguar las coordenadas exactas de los obuses M777 y los MLRS Grad cerca de Avdeevka es probable que siga siendo un misterio durante mucho tiempo. Es posible que el objetivo se llevara a cabo utilizando un UAV. Por cierto, los defensores se refieren a los drones rusos Orlan-10 como su maldición. Pero es posible que los ucranianos rusos, a los que los occidentales llaman despectivamente "rusos, sovoks y vata", hayan ayudado también aquí.

Trad DeepL 


es un progreso, veremos si funciona


----------



## Ultimate (19 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esta portada es posterior, de los años 90, al parecer salió en una publicación de "La Golondriz", sucesora de La Codorniz, en una antología que hicieron de La Codorniz.
> 
> Lo he contado en otro post, hay 2 versiones al respecto:
> 
> ...



La versión que yo tengo de un familiar cercano es que si se publicó en los 70 en La Codorniz, antes de morir Franco y la cerraron por un tiempo

Parece que era la misma frase igual pero en plural... *botines es a botones como cojines es a X ... y a mi me importa 3 X que me cierren la edición*

Es alguien de quien me fio, nunca le he oido inventar un bulo. Sus cuentas son por los años 70, antes de morir Franco, porque vivia en ese momento en Madrid, no antes


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Nadie habla de lo que ha ocurrido en Francia.
En las elecciones para elegir el Parlamento Nacional...no son unas europeas, ni unas locales.
Las elecciones para elegir el Parlamento...54% DE LOS FRANCESES NO HAN IDO A VOTAR.

Eso son más de 25 millones.
El ganador, ha sacado menos de 6 millones, para que os hagáis una idea de la dimensión

Résultats des élections législatives 2022

Y en Occidente los ejjjjpertos se creen que en caso de guerra, la población va a acudir en masa a defender a sus políticos


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> General británico:
> *"Las tropas británicas deben prepararse "para luchar en Europa una vez más" *
> _*mientras la guerra en Ucrania continúa, ha advertido el nuevo jefe del Ejército."
> Y
> ...



No debe volver a casa ni uno, si bien es preferible que deserten, otras opciones no pueden ser descartadas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> General británico:
> *"Las tropas británicas deben prepararse "para luchar en Europa una vez más" *
> _*mientras la guerra en Ucrania continúa, ha advertido el nuevo jefe del Ejército."
> Y
> ...



¿Cómo interpretamos esto?. USA está tan desesperado que decide quemar a sus perros ingleses?. Por otro lado los ingleses no son tan tontos como para ser carne de cañón de los gringos. No sé que pensar.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

la canción del verano ya está aquí.

Palestina.


----------



## clapham5 (19 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta sin trampa ...
Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ? 
De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Una pregunta sin trampa ...
> Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
> QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ?
> De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra



A día de hoy los rusos, que para algo han dado un buen mordisco.


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Jun 2022)

Otro mito del "sueño americano" que nos han vendido y que es un país económicamente poderoso ,en 2021 tenía una deuda de 27 billones de dólares ,es decir 84000 € por cada ciudadano con esa deuda ya hubiera sido intervenido con los criterios económicos de la comisión Europea como sucedió con Grecia.
Si no ha implosionado ya es porque todavía impone al dólar como moneda de reserva utilizando sus amenazas y su ejército, pero eso se les va a acabar también, si Rusia les gana la partida en Ucrania y demás países se suman a comercializar en otras monedas y el dólar deja de ser la moneda que sostiene al imperio la caída de la URSS va a ser un juego de niños con lo que va a ocurrir allí, probablemente sea uno de los colapsos más traumáticos de la historia, y recordemos que la población tiene un arsenal de armas gigantesco, podremos ver una distopía aterradora de tiroteos masivos en las calles, una guerra de todos contra todos.
El riesgo para la humanidad es que ese imperio que da sus primeros pasos hacia su colapso incendie al mundo antes de que sus oligarquías claudiquen y llevan por lo tanto al mundo a un holocausto nuclear.


----------



## vecordis (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Una pregunta sin trampa ...
> Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
> QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ?
> De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra



Ucrania


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Jun 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> La versión que yo tengo de un familiar cercano es que si se publicó en los 70 en La Codorniz, antes de morir Franco y la cerraron por un tiempo
> 
> Parece que era la misma frase igual pero en plural... *botines es a botones como cojines es a X ... y a mi me importa 3 X que me cierren la edición*
> 
> Es alguien de quien me fio, nunca le he oido inventar un bulo. Sus cuentas son por los años 70, antes de morir Franco, porque vivia en ese momento en Madrid, no antes



Pueden ser los principios de los 70, recuerdo que Franco estaba vivo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Jun 2022)

Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…


edit: posiblemente falso



Creo que es la más bestia que recuerde.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (19 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




Menudo montón de rabos follacabras juntos y ni una sola sartén.

Saludos.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es falso. CGI.


----------



## Abstenuto (19 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Una pregunta sin trampa ...
> Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
> QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ?
> De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra



Ese alto el fuego sería aprovechado por EEUU/OTAN para marear la perdiz con negociaciones, rearmar a los ucranianos y adiestrar más hombres. Rusia no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx. Había visto fotos, pero no el vídeo, que es espectacular. Lo que no entiendo es que sea un Kinzhal. Si fuera un hipersónico no lo veríamos llegar, sin embargo se ve claramente el misil acercándose y el vídeo no va a cámara lenta.

Edito: en los comentarios de twitter dicen que es un fake. Eso sí me cuadraría.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ese alto el fuego sería aprovechado por EEUU/OTAN para rearmar a los ucranianos y adiestrar más hombres. Rusia no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego



Buen punto.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Es falso. CGI.



Pues no me lo parece, la verdad, lo único que podría escamar es que no llegue la onda que menee los árboles, aunque no se puede sacar la distancia que hay hasta la explosión.

El humo y el fuego se ve muy auténtico.

Lo dejamos en “con pinzas”


edit: comentario del tweet:

_ Publicado en cortos de YouTube el 27 de febrero con el nombre "¿Qué pasaría si Rusia comenzara la guerra nuclear?"_


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un fake como una catedral.
Espabílense cerdos rojos!


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2022)

Yo veo una gran similitud con este vídeo que os pongo de un usuario de Twitter, de la entrada de los alemanes en Francia y cómo durante un mes los gabachos aguantan como pueden, hasta ser acorralados en Dunquerque.
Y luego en 15 días, los nazis se hacen con toda Francia.

En cuanto Rusia tome el Donbas, y Ucrania resquebraje, le va a pasar como a los gabachos.

Interesante video


----------



## Peineto (19 Jun 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> La versión que yo tengo de un familiar cercano es que si se publicó en los 70 en La Codorniz, antes de morir Franco y la cerraron por un tiempo
> 
> Parece que era la misma frase igual pero en plural... *botines es a botones como cojines es a X ... y a mi me importa 3 X que me cierren la edición*
> 
> Es alguien de quien me fio, nunca le he oido inventar un bulo. Sus cuentas son por los años 70, antes de morir Franco, porque vivia en ese momento en Madrid, no antes



Doy fé de que en aquella época compraba, siempre que salía, la codorníz. no puedo aasegurar lo de botín y botón pues corrían ya entonces fakes a saco, pero oirlo lo oí.
Disculpen por el fuera de tiestgo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (19 Jun 2022)

Discurso de Vladimir Putin, lo principal:

1. La ruptura con el Occidente es irreversible y definitiva. Ninguna presión del Occidente cambiará eso.

2. Rusia ha recuperado su soberanía y no se la devolverá a nadie. Fortalecer la soberanía política y económica son las principales prioridades.

3. El Viejo Mundo se está derrumbando y la era del dominio estadounidense ha terminado. Ahora se está formando un nuevo mundo.

4. A pesar de todo el apoyo del Occidente a Ucrania, la operación especial en Ucrania continuará hasta que se logren todos los objetivos.

5. Económicamente, Rusia no cerrará: el énfasis estará en el desarrollo económico interno y la reorientación del comercio hacia países independientes de los EEUU.

6. La UE ya no es vista como un actor subjetivo, sino únicamente como una colección de vasallos estadounidenses desprovistos de subjetividad político-militar.

7. Una vez más, se ofrece a las grandes empresas que elijan: "nacionalización" en Rusia o privación de activos en Occidente.


En general, el leitmotiv principal de todo el discurso es que el barco va por el mismo rumbo, no habrá vuelta atrás. A aquellos que todavía esperan o temen los cambios que se avecinan en Rusia y en el mundo se les ofrece una vez más que elijan con quién están.


----------



## Peineto (19 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres se ha ido a tomar por el culo que es lo que les gusta a los descerebrados hijos de perra fascistillas.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 19/06/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 19/06/2022


1. Severodonetsk.*
El pueblo de Metelkino ha sido tomado, la agrupación AFU en la planta de Azot se encuentra en un entorno operativo (los puentes han sido destruidos, el transporte a través del río en botes no proporciona suministros completos), fuentes ucranianas confirman grandes pérdidas.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, obviamente, se esfuerzan por bloquear completamente Azot y luego proceder a eliminar los restos de la agrupación enemiga.

*2. Soledar.*
Batallas cerca de Belogorovka y Berestovoye. También hay batallas cerca de Nikolayevka. La carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk en realidad está bloqueada para el enemigo. El suministro principal va por la carretera Artemovsk-Seversk-Lysichansk, aunque también se están realizando ataques en ella.

*3. Zolotoe.*
Luchando en el área de Vrubovka, así como en las afueras de Zolote. Hay intentos de avanzar a Novoannovka.
Al norte de Gorskoye, nuestras tropas pudieron ingresar a Chekhirovo desde Toshkovka, que se encuentra directamente en la carretera Lisichansk-Gorskoye.

*4. Artemovsk.*
Luchando cerca de Novolugansky y Semigorye. El enemigo controla la central térmica de Uglegorsk y utiliza la carretera a través de Kodema para abastecerse después de que nuestras tropas cortaron la carretera Artemovsk-Svetlodarsk al norte de la central térmica de Uglegorsk.
Al este de Artemovsk, la línea del frente pasa por Pokrovsky y Klinovoe. El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retiró el mando de una de las brigadas debido a un intento de retirada de Artemovsk.

*5. Avdiivka.*
No hay avances serios hacia Krasnogorovka y Ochertino. El enemigo incluso está tratando de contraatacar para tratar de alejar a nuestras tropas de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdeevka, pero sin ningún éxito. En el camino, el enemigo continúa bombardeando intensamente Donetsk y Yasinovataya. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el ejército de la RPD están intensificando el trabajo de contraataque.
La lucha continuó en las afueras de Nueva York.

*6. Ugledar.*
Los combates se intensificaron en la zona de Ugledar. El enemigo trató de hacer retroceder a nuestras tropas en Pavlovka, pero no tuvo éxito. Por nuestra parte, los intentos de avanzar en Novomikhailovka no tuvieron éxito. También hay un frente en
Marinka y Velikaya Novoselovka.

*7. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka, no hay cambios significativos, aunque la intensidad del fuego de artillería está creciendo. La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Zaporozhye, que la propaganda ucraniana solía asustar, nunca comenzó.

*8. Nikolaev.*
Batallas posicionales en las direcciones Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog. El enemigo está tratando de reanudar las operaciones activas, pero debido a las grandes pérdidas, nuevamente no logra un éxito significativo.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la Flota del Mar Negro continúan atacando Ochakovo y Nikolaev, destruyendo la infraestructura militar.

*9. Slavyansk.*
Batallas en Tatyanovka, Prishib y Bogorodichny. Además, continúan los combates en la zona del Valle y Krasnopolye. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya está trabajando en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento. faros

*10. Izyum.*
Batallas cerca de Kurulka y Velikaya Kamyshevakha. El enemigo está tratando de sondear la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en dirección a Balakleya.
La sede del grupo operativo "Alejandría" fue destruida por los ataques de misiles de crucero: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas en el personal de mando.

*11. Járkov.*
Los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por recuperar las posiciones perdidas en la zona de Ternovoye y Rubizhnoye terminaron en fracaso. Las batallas por los pasajes Upper Saltov y Bolshoi continuaron.
El enemigo espera que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas pasen pronto a la ofensiva y prepara a la opinión pública para la necesidad de retirarse a las afueras de Járkov. Sin embargo, el asalto a Kharkov difícilmente puede esperarse ahora. También se está trabajando activamente en el área fortificada de Zolochiv.

* * *

Más respuestas a las preguntas del comandante militar Kitten:

*1. ¿Es cierto que en las batallas los reservistas, la defensa y los mercenarios son aplastados, y las unidades más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en el 3er escalón y están protegidas para una contraofensiva?*

_- Los materiales del frente muestran que los restos de las unidades de personal, incluidos los oficiales y sargentos, también sufren graves pérdidas. El aumento en el número de pérdidas entre reservistas, Volkssturm y mercenarios se explica por el hecho de que solo están tapando agujeros en las estructuras regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania debido a la falta de soldados, sargentos y oficiales capacitados.
Por supuesto, el enemigo intenta salvar al personal restante, porque entiende que no podrá reemplazarlos rápidamente.

*2. ¿Cuál es la probabilidad de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se acerquen a Kherson?*

- Tales intentos ciertamente se harán desde la dirección de Krivoy Rog. Pero es poco probable que el enemigo pueda contar con el éxito operativo aquí ahora. La ofensiva fallida en Davydov Ford mostró perfectamente el costo de tales acciones en personas y equipos.

*3. ¿Está Kyiv planeando un "escenario Budennov" y estos planes tienen posibilidades de éxito?*

- Son inevitables varios ataques terroristas en el territorio de Ucrania, así como intentos de organizar ataques terroristas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa.
No hay una diferencia fundamental entre ISIS y Ucrania en materia de terrorismo. Debemos estar preparados para ello y, en consecuencia, sintonizarnos con el trabajo metódico dentro de la CTO.

*4. Kyiv anuncia negociaciones para agosto, que comenzarán después de una "contraofensiva exitosa". ¿Cómo es el programa mínimo para el liderazgo ucraniano?*

- Kyiv no tiene su propio programa de acción. Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña están decididos a alargar la guerra tanto como sea posible. Por lo tanto, Kyiv actuará dentro de los deseos de sus propietarios.
No debe prestar atención a la charla de Kyiv: debe concentrarse en lograr los objetivos militares de la operación y liberar nuevos territorios. El mejor camino hacia la paz es el éxito militar, no las negociaciones con la banda nazi, que carece de subjetividad real._

Сolonelcassad - zinc (la transmisión de las hostilidades en Ucrania continúa como de costumbre en Telegram, quienes estén interesados, suscríbanse)


----------



## raptors (20 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>




*Pobre hombre...!!* ya déjenlo por favor que se vaya al parque a alimentar aves desde una banca....


----------



## Pirro (20 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lo de Kaliningrado pinta mal para Lituania, o es sólo impresión mía?



Han consagrado la existencia de su país a la existencia de la OTAN pues como en el ajedrez, los peones si dan un paso al frente luego no pueden retroceder.

En Lituania tendrán el culo apretadísimo las próximas elecciones de EEUU.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Pueden ser los principios de los 70, recuerdo que Franco estaba vivo



Nunca se hizo esa portada, tampoco se publicó jamás lo del fresco general. A partir del 63 la censura tomó gusto en cerrar cíclicamente la Codorniz, a veces por motivos absurdos. Muchas veces optaban por hacer un extra en color para recuperar audiencia tras los cierres, en esas ocasiones las portadas se arriesgaban al nuevo cierre, esta parece que sentó mal porque creyeron que era una indirecta.







Encontré esta, que parece que dió problemas serios aunque el régimen ya estaba desmantelado en la fecha.




La censura no dejó de existir tras eso, en los ochenta eran muy comunes las llamaditas al jefe de redacción desde los ministerios. No se secuestraban números, pero se hacían inspecciones o se hablaba con anunciantes discretamente con el resultado de la aparición de autocensura. Casi despiden a media plantilla de Historia 16 por un especial sobre el Vita.

Es lo que pasa cuando se cree haber ganado y se baja la guardia. Nos la colaron hasta el gaznate.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Antiglobalistas #Z limpian una playa de las minas dejadas por los globalistas ucranianos en el pueblo de #Peschany en Mariupol. La unidad de ingeniería de la base naval de Novorossiysk de la Flota del Mar Negro ha completado la limpieza de minas de la playa de Mariupol. Los zapadores desactivaron 74 minas en las aguas de la playa. En total, el ejército ucraniano instaló 80 minas antiaterrizaje, varias de las cuales explotaron como resultado de la tormenta.


----------



## raptors (20 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Discurso de Vladimir Putin, lo principal:
> 
> 1. La ruptura con el Occidente es irreversible y definitiva. Ninguna presión del Occidente cambiará eso.
> 
> ...




*Me quedo con este punto*:

_"La UE ya no es vista como un actor subjetivo, sino únicamente como una colección de vasallos estadounidenses desprovistos de subjetividad político-militar...."_


----------



## raptors (20 Jun 2022)

En espera de que se confirme este ataque...



En caso de que se confirme... será un buen golpe...


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

Por favor saluden de mi parte a la columna de 60 kilómetros.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, que cada día que pasa las tropas ucranianas están más desmoralizadas. Y han perdido la mitad de su equipamiento (según ellos).



Equipamiento chatarrero soviético. Reemplazado por armas cuyo grado de letalidad está generando pánico en el Kremlin.

Los rusos llevan 35000 bajas y una docena o más de generales muertos. No están como para hablar de moral.


----------



## ryder87 (20 Jun 2022)

Este cerdo tiene todas las fichas para ser el primer fusilado en la republica de Donetsk.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

El próximo jueves será, para el mamapollato checheno, un día olvidable. 

Luego irá a peor.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Una pregunta sin trampa ...
> Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
> QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ?
> De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra



Parece mentira que con tus contactos preguntes eso, derrumbándose todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass, habiendo destruido el estado mayor de Nikolaev, haciendo la mosca cojonera por Jarkov y dando puntillazos a la espera de asaltar Lysychansk pues no creo que un alto el fuego favorezca a los Rusos,

Aparte les tan cojiendo el tranquillo a destruir las baterías que estuvieron atacando a Donetsk.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (20 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si son hipersónicos y pueden hacer el daño de una pequeña nuke, es una ventaja enorme de Rusia respecto a USA.



Me sale del orden de un kiloton, vamos como un arma nuclear táctica, eso sólo el ataque cinético a Mach 10/11, sin contar con la carga explosiva, son la polla esos cacharros, así están los anglos fe desesperados que no pueden robarles, putos ingleses de mierda


----------



## jabalino (20 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Los mas fieles follaotans del hilo, muchos de VOX, son los mismos que deberían estar llorando en el hilo de las Elecciones andaluzas por el posible pucherazo de los Soros y demás.
> No entiendo como cojones se puede votar a VOX y a la vez defender a EEUU y su titere Zelensky y a toda la mierda NWO y llevarnos a la ruina. Como se puede defender la Soberania de España y de Europa, y a la vez hundirnos en la mierda por apoyar a nuestros verdugos.
> YO SOY DE VOX, PERO SOY ANTIOTAN, COJONES, QUE TODA LA MIERDA NWO QUE HAY EN EEUU Y EN EUROPA ESTA FINANCIADA POR LAS ELITES COMO SOROS, BILDERBERG, FMI, ONU, ETC.



+1


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Ese alto el fuego sería aprovechado por EEUU/OTAN para marear la perdiz con negociaciones, rearmar a los ucranianos y adiestrar más hombres. Rusia no debe aceptar ningún alto el fuego



A Putiniano le encantan los pasteleos, veremos


----------



## willbeend (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…
> 
> 
> edit: posiblemente falso
> ...


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Parece mentira que con tus contactos preguntes eso, derrumbándose todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass, habiendo destruido el estado mayor de Nikolaev, haciendo la mosca cojonera por Jarkov y dando puntillazos a la espera de asaltar Lysychansk pues no creo que un alto el fuego favorezca a los Rusos,
> 
> Aparte les tan cojiendo el tranquillo a destruir las baterías que estuvieron atacando a Donetsk.



Y por que no ?
Si hay un " armisticio " Rusia podra dedicar recursos a reconstruir mas rapido los territorios ukros ocupados integrandolos ( de facto ) en la Federacion ( circulacion del rublo, telefonia movil , internet , etc ) la economia global mejoraria ( bajaria la inflacion )
El nuevo " clima " propiciaria la busquede de una solucion " diplomatica " y un Tratado de Paz. Ucrania cederia el corredor de Crimea ( cosa que ya todo el mundo da por inevitable ) pero salva el resto del pais . Rusia gana 1/3 menos de territorio , pero de forma legal
Se eliminan las sanciones . Occidente devolveria las reservas y activos rusos confiscados
Alemania aprueba el Nord Stream II . El euro sube , Ucrania entra en la UE y en la OTAN .
Se acuerda una clausula de control de armas . Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y por que no ?
> Si hay un " armisticio " Rusia podra dedicar recursos a reconstruir mas rapido los territorios ukros ocupados integrandolos ( de facto ) en la Federacion ( circulacion del rublo, telefonia movil , internet , etc ) la economia global mejoraria ( bajaria la inflacion )
> El nuevo " clima " propiciaria la busquede de una solucion " diplomatica " y un Tratado de Paz. Ucrania cederia el corredor de Crimea ( cosa que ya todo el mundo da por inevitable ) pero salva el resto del pais . Rusia gana 1/3 menos de territorio , pero de forma legal
> Se eliminan las sanciones . Occidente devolveria las reservas y activos rusos confiscados
> ...



Me temo que todo eso no va a pasar. Estados Unidos quiere ver Europa arder hasta los cimientos, y pasito a pasito vamos hacía ese escenario.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Lituania puede haber encendido la mecha de la Tercera Guerra Mundial *
> 
> En un movimiento de asombrosa estupidez y arrogancia, Lituania prohibió el tránsito de productos rusos a Kaliningrado a partir de hoy, 18 de junio de 2022. Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Polonia en el oeste y Lituania en el este, alberga a casi medio millón rusos y el cuartel general de la fuerza del Mar Báltico de la Armada Rusa.
> 
> ...



Me jode decir que siempre tengo razón, pero aquellos que me acusaban de castatrofista porque vaticiné más de una vez que al final habría una guerra nuclear en Europa (y probablemente en el resto del mundo ) debido a que Estados Unidos estaba en "modo enloquecido"... Estarán apretando el culete ahora. Esto va escalando exactamente igual a como yo dije.

O como dijo el psicopata de Schwab: Para crear un nuevo mundo hay que destruir antes todo...


----------



## Abstenuto (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y por que no ?
> Si hay un " armisticio " Rusia podra dedicar recursos a reconstruir mas rapido los territorios ukros ocupados integrandolos ( de facto ) en la Federacion ( circulacion del rublo, telefonia movil , internet , etc ) la economia global mejoraria ( bajaria la inflacion )
> El nuevo " clima " propiciaria la busquede de una solucion " diplomatica " y un Tratado de Paz. Ucrania cederia el corredor de Crimea ( cosa que ya todo el mundo da por inevitable ) pero salva el resto del pais . Rusia gana 1/3 menos de territorio , pero de forma legal
> Se eliminan las sanciones . Occidente devolveria las reservas y activos rusos confiscados
> ...



Rusia no va a permitir que una Ucrania que conserve territorios al este del Dniéper entre en la OTAN a no ser que haya algún tipo de tratado de desmilitarización verificable

Lo de una Ucrania "desmilitarizada" en la UE a Rusia le importa cero, es más le interesa.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me jode decir que siempre tengo razón, pero aquellos que me acusaban de castatrofista porque vaticiné más de una vez que al final habría una guerra nuclear en Europa (y probablemente en el resto del mundo ) debido a que Estados Unidos estaba en "modo enloquecido"... Estarán apretando el culete ahora. Esto va escalando exactamente igual a como yo dije.
> 
> O como dijo el psicopata de Schwab: Para crear un nuevo mundo hay que destruir antes todo...



No lo creo.

¿Este conflicto va a dar como resultado que el aparato burocrático internacional de alto, medio y bajo nivel, se vaya a tomar por culo?


----------



## Nefersen (20 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo dicho, las putitas se creen en misión divina:



Esto es como las vacunas. Da igual si funcionan o no. El asunto es venderlas.


----------



## raptors (20 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Quizás aguantan porque la horda rusa los invadieron, destruyeron sus casas, robaron sus electrodomésticos, violaron a sus mujeres y defienden como leones a sus hijos?
> Quizás? hasta cuando?, hasta la muerte?
> Quizás!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1095891




*Sigue escribiendolo...* hasta que te lo creas.....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y por que no ?
> Si hay un " armisticio " Rusia podra dedicar recursos a reconstruir mas rapido los territorios ukros ocupados integrandolos ( de facto ) en la Federacion ( circulacion del rublo, telefonia movil , internet , etc ) la economia global mejoraria ( bajaria la inflacion )
> El nuevo " clima " propiciaria la busquede de una solucion " diplomatica " y un Tratado de Paz. Ucrania cederia el corredor de Crimea ( cosa que ya todo el mundo da por inevitable ) pero salva el resto del pais . Rusia gana 1/3 menos de territorio , pero de forma legal
> Se eliminan las sanciones . Occidente devolveria las reservas y activos rusos confiscados
> ...



Las sanciones no se van a levantar ni por el forro de los cojones. La guerra en Ucrania no va de Ucrania. El Nord Stream 2 no va a funcionar nunca porque los alemanes no se van a enfrentar a los americanos después de este pollo. Para eso los americanos han reinventado a los "verdes" alemanes.

Los activos rusos no están confiscados. Están congelados. Curiosamente, el ímpetu con el que se trato el tema en mayo ha desaparecido, lo cual me hace pensar que a medio plazo, y para evitar grandes pollos en tribunales americanos e ingleses o incluso arbitrajes, la cosa se dejara morir sin demasiado griterío. Los americanos no están por la labor de meterse en ese cenagal y los americanos de ese tema saben mucho. El ruido se lo han dejado a los indocumentados de la Comisión Europea, como Burrell.

PS: el otro día uno me dijo que no es Burrell, sino Borrell. Burrell viene de burro, ojo...


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Equipamiento chatarrero soviético. Reemplazado por armas cuyo grado de letalidad está generando pánico en el Kremlin.
> 
> Los rusos llevan 35000 bajas y una docena o más de generales muertos. No están como para hablar de moral.



No cuela, lo siento.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

❗El ejército ruso reanudó su ataque a Kharkov - asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania

Vadim Denisenko dijo que la situación al norte de la ciudad es "bastante difícil" nuevamente. Las tropas rusas avanzan nuevamente hacia la capital regional.

El hecho de que la situación en Kharkov se está volviendo más tensa también se afirma en el informe de hoy del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

*El ministro ruso de Exteriores: «Lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y los intereses de los pueblos»*



Sergei Lavrov



El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ofreció una conferencia de prensa tras la inauguración del XXV Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo (SPIEF), que ha empezó este jueves con la participación de delegaciones de 40 países de todo el mundo. Allí señaló que la actual situación que se está desarrollando en torno a Ucrania no tiene que ver solo con ese país, sino con “el Orden Mundial y el lugar que cada Estado ocupará en él de forma independiente”.

Serguéi Lavrov abordó una amplia gama de temas de la política internacional y denunció en sus declaraciones que “todos esfuerzos actuales de Occidente tienen como objetivo frenar el mundo multipolar”, pero Rusia “constata la realidad objetiva: este mundo se forma por sí solo y todos los esfuerzos actuales de Occidente tienen como objetivo contener este proceso histórico objetivo”.
“Todo lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y el lugar de cada Estado en este Orden Mundial, sobre si será respetado, si estará en condiciones de resolver de forma independiente las cuestiones relacionadas con los intereses básicos de su pueblo”, dijo Lavrov. “De eso se trata ahora”, subrayó.

El diplomático enfatizó que Occidente no solo “está dispuesto a perjudicar a sus ciudadanos” a favor de “ambiciones geopolíticas” y para “lograr su objetivo estratégico”, sino que también “obliga a todos los demás a actuar bajo el mismo principio, recurriendo al chantaje directo, a amenazas, a ultimátums”, entre otras medidas. “Incluso están dispuestos a castigar a Rusia a costa de su propio bien, el bien de sus ciudadanos”, subrayó.

Lavrov también instó en “no subestimar la capacidad de Washington para promover descaradamente sus intereses mediante cualquier método”. El ministro agregó que el comportamiento de EE.UU. refleja el entendimiento de que “los procesos objetivos van en una dirección diferente a la de perpetuar un mundo unipolar”.










El ministro ruso de Exteriores: «Lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y los intereses de los pueblos»







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## raptors (20 Jun 2022)

Upssss....


----------



## Labrador (20 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido por qué no golpean más los trenes.



Pues yo creo que una razon sería minimizar el impacto de la guerra en la población ucraniana ya que si Rusia corta en seco el transporte de equipamiento militar ucraniano por tren produciría un desabastecimiento generalizado en ciudades y pueblos al pasar a ser el transporte por carretera con fines militares prioritario, es decir, menos instalaciones de logística y vehículos disponibles para uso civil. Y siguiendo la lógica de la guerra, Rusía atacaría esas nuevas vías de abastecimiento del ejercito ucraniano aumentando el cuello de botella sobre los suministros civiles.

Por tanto, Rusia al no atacar sistematica y masivamente el transporte por tren, por un lado desincentiva a las autoridades ucranianas a desarrollar alternativas de transporte sustitutivas basadas en la red viaria lo que supondría para Rusia un aumento de los recursos necesarios en labores de inteligencia y ataque para seguir teniendo la misma eficacia, y por otro, evita tener una población ucraniana mucho más hóstil que se opondría activamente a su aspiración de una Ucrania "neutral" que inevitablemente escalaria su esfuerzo bélico actual y futuro.

s2


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Como ejemplo de que todo lo que está pasando ( coronavirus/Ucrania/inflación ... ) está diseñado en los mismos despachos .... 

RESUMEN DEL PUCHERAZO :

PSOE quedó igual a pesar de llevar a España a la ruina y tiene el doble de escaños que VOX 
VOX quedó igual a pesar de sus mítines mucho más multitudinarios que cualquier otro partido y que las pasadas elecciones 

LA ULTRA-EXTREMA-IZQUIERDA VOTÓ MASIVAMENTE AL PP


----------



## NS 4 (20 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si gobernasen los comunistas, los separatistas serian todos cuneteados sin piedad a lo Pol Pot.



A los rojos no marxistas y a los anarcas...ya sabemos lo que les paso...seria de necios pensar que a los sepa ratas les hubiesen respetado mas...


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Labrador dijo:


> Pues yo creo que una razon sería minimizar el impacto de la guerra en la población ucraniana ya que si Rusia corta en seco el transporte de equipamiento militar ucraniano por tren produciría un desabastecimiento generalizado en ciudades y pueblos al pasar a ser el transporte por carretera con fines militares prioritario, es decir, menos instalaciones de logística y vehículos disponibles para uso civil. Y siguiendo la lógica de la guerra, Rusía atacaría esas nuevas vías de abastecimiento del ejercito ucraniano aumentando el cuello de botella sobre los suministros civiles.
> 
> Por tanto, Rusia al no atacar sistematica y masivamente el transporte por tren, por un lado desincentiva a las autoridades ucranianas a desarrollar alternativas de transporte sustitutivas usando para ello la red viaria lo que supondría un aumento de los recursos necesarios en labores de inteligencia y ataque para seguir teniendo la misma eficacia, y por otro, evita tener una población ucraniana mucho más hóstil que se opondría activamente a su aspiración de una Ucrania "neutral" que inevitablemente escalaria su esfuerzo bélico actual y futuro.
> 
> s2



Una Ucrania neutral es imposible a no ser que haya un golpe y lo dudo.
La única solución es poner la frontera más allá del Dniper y controlar toda la frontera .


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esto es como las vacunas. Da igual si funcionan o no. El asunto es venderlas.



Querrás decir pincharlas.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Una pregunta sin trampa ...
> Si ahora mismo ( 10:13 GMT ) se declarase un alto al fuego incondicional . O sea , los rusos dejan de avanzar y los ucranianos dejan de defeder y cesa el intercambio de artilleria , bombardeos , etc ...
> QUIEN saldria beneficiado con esta medida . la Federacion Rusa o Ucrania ?
> De la respuesta depende la duracion de esta guerra



Rusia...obviamente va ganando la guerra, como era previsible.

Lo que asusta es las matanzas y la insistencia de occidente en que en lugar de desescalar hacia un plano diplomatico...todo se dirima en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El escenario Minsk


Artículo Original: DonRF Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza …




slavyangrad.es











El escenario Minsk


20/06/2022

Artículo Original: DonRF 


Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza Mariupol 2.0. En principio, el progreso es muy lento debido a la falta de personal, pero existe. Así que es hora de pensar en el futuro.

Ucrania. De aquí al otoño, perderá Donbass y puede que otra parte de la región de Járkov. Aquí las partes tienen escasas fuerzas, los intentos de atacar suponen muchas bajas y el traslado de la 113ª Brigada hacia Slavyansk ha debilitado la agrupación de Járkov. Están atacando en el sur, pero lentamente y sin apenas éxito. Así que, militarmente, han perdido esta campaña y las bajas de personal garantizan que sea imposible un ataque a amplia escala en esta dirección. Incluso aunque su contraofensiva fuera efectiva, no llevará a un éxito global. Como mucho, si las cosas van muy bien, llegarán a las afueras de Jerson.

En ese caso, la estrategia de Ucrania está claramente definida: prolongar la guerra a cualquier coste, con la esperanza de que haya una desestabilización en la Federación Rusa y lleguen envíos masivos de armas de la OTAN. No pensarán en un acuerdo hasta que se acerque el invierno, cuando el aumento de los precios de los alimentos (no habrá una hambruna clásica, los supermercados estarán llenos, pero todo será muy caro) y la escasez de energía les obligará a hacerlo. Sin embargo, la opción de las Repúblicas Populares según las fronteras de las regiones y el reconocimiento de la pérdida de Crimea es lo máximo a lo que llegarán. Políticamente, el régimen ha sobrevivido, lo que es una victoria para ellos hasta cierto punto.

Rusia. El conflicto transfronterizo ignorando los ataques de artillería y sabotaje [en las regiones rusas] continuará. Los objetivos de Moscú son, como máximo, las actuales adquisiciones y, como mínimo, Donbass y Crimea. En ese caso, Ucrania se vería como un país neutral y hostil, como Georgia, pero con la seguridad garantizada. Esa es la causa del conflicto, lo demás son solo palabras. Para otoño, habrá un aumento de escasez de productos manufacturados. No es que no los vaya a haber en los supermercados, pero sus precios aumentarán. La posibilidad de que la operación escale a una guerra clásica es baja y se está haciendo todo lo posible para que eso no ocurra. Todo dependerá de la capacidad del oponente de llegar a un acuerdo.

Occidente. Aquí no hay un monolito, los países de la Vieja Europa están de acuerdo en un Minsk-3 ahora mismo; la otra parte está de acuerdo, pero en distintos términos mientras que al Reino Unido y Estados Unidos no les importa que la guerra se alargue todo lo posible para debilitar a Rusia al máximo y obligarle a aceptar un esquema “gas y petróleo por productos manufacturados”. En otras palabras, para obligar a Moscú a vender energía barata y que Rusia reciba, atravesando las zonas grises de las sanciones, un mínimo de bienes.

Siendo realistas y con la experiencia de estos ocho años, creo que hacia octubre-noviembre nos espera una _megatraición_ a ambos lados del frente. Ese Minsk-3 puede ser algo así:

Alto el fuego según la línea de contacto existente. Ambos bandos lo incumplirán.
Retorno a casa de Jerson, Járkov y Zaporozhie tras la implementación de ciertos puntos. Será saboteado.
Reconocimiento de la RPD/RPL y Crimea. Kiev lo evitará a base de confusión en el procedimiento.
No acceso de Kiev a la UE y la OTAN. Ucrania solo recibirá el estatus de candidato y orejas de burro en el caso de la OTAN. Está claro que la candidatura no llevará a nada más.
Retirada de las sanciones. Occidente incumplirá bajo pretexto de que los acuerdos no se han cumplido.
El resto de palabrería sobre derechos lingüísticos y culturales tampoco se implementará.
El invierno será complicado económicamente, lo que llevará a más personal a unirse a las fuerzas armadas de los diferentes bandos como forma de garantizarse la comida. Y eso supondrá una nueva escalada, como Debaltsevo. Aunque menor, porque el enemigo querrá ganarla para justificar la catástrofe de la economía.

Por supuesto, esta no es la única variante. Está también la variante de continuar las operaciones de combate hasta el final con la atenuación periódica con acuerdos en verano y paso de la Federación Rusa de un escenario de _operación especial_ a guerra. Pero, por el momento, este escenario es el más probable y los políticos no tratan de ocultarlo. No hay ningún componente emocional en ello, no hace falta, todo está claro.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

"San Petersburgo prepara el escenario para la Guerra de los Corredores Económicos"

_*"El consenso es que las "reglas" actuales han sido escritas por Occidente. Rusia 
sólo podía conectarse a los mecanismos existentes, respaldados por el derecho
y las instituciones internacionales. Pero Occidente intentó 'exprimirnos' e incluso 
'anular a Rusia'. Así que ha llegado el momento de "sustituir las reglas sin reglas".
Ese es un tema clave que subyace en el concepto de "soberanía" desarrollado *_
*por Putin en su discurso en el pleno".
*
_*
"Se planteó una pregunta a la audiencia -la crème de la crème de la comunidad
empresarial rusa-: ¿qué recomendaría usted, aumentar el comercio con el este *_
*o reorientar la estructura de la economía rusa? Un enorme 72% votó por esto último".*


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Jun 2022)

Orcosrrusos jugando al esconderite inglés


----------



## Ulisses (20 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Una Ucrania neutral es imposible a no ser que haya un golpe y lo dudo.
> La única solución es poner la frontera más allá del Dniper y controlar toda la frontera .



No pueden hacer eso. Poco importa controlar un lado la frontera si del otro se siguen armando hasta los dientes. Los rusos, para ganar la guerra, tienen que neutralizar a lo que quede de Ucrania.

Y no digo neutralizar en el sentido de que Ucrania opte por ser neutral.....


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> “Todo lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y el lugar de cada Estado en este Orden Mundial, sobre si será respetado, si estará en condiciones de resolver de forma independiente las cuestiones relacionadas con los intereses básicos de su pueblo”, dijo Lavrov. “



Me lo parece a mi, o el orden mundial que propone rusia se parece mucho al de la Alta Edad Media?


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Dicen que los bombardeos a Donietzk han bajado de intensidad
desde que ayer hicieran una buena escabechina entre los ucros.
En los próximos días se podrá comprobar cual ha sido el alcance
e importancia de la 'cosecha" de ayer.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Debido al bombardeo del distrito de Kiev de Donetsk, el movimiento del transporte público se ha suspendido temporalmente.

"Se informan llegadas en el área de la escuela No. 19. Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas y la destrucción", dijo el jefe de la administración de la ciudad, Alexey Kulemzin.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mire, yo recuerdo perfectamente la movida en 1964, si bien no se llegaron a ver los ejemplares en los kioskos. Se dijo que los habían requisado antes de abrirlos por la mañana. El estribillo corrió como la pólvora por todo el país, de eso me acuerdo perfectamente. ¿Que no puedo aportar un ejemplar de esa fecha que lo demuestre? Cierto, la imagen que hay es una publicación de los años 90 de La Golondriz. Pero que la movida existió en los años 60, doy fe y que el estribillo corrió como la pólvora por toda España también.
> 
> Así que hay 2 versiones, la que dice que es cierto y la que dice que es falso. Yo solo puedo fiarme de lo que he vivido en persona. ¿Estaba usted ahí, en 1964? Yo sí.
> 
> ...



Perdón por el offtopic, llevo años buscando un chiste- viñeta de El Jueves. Es relativo a la salida a la luz publica del noviazgo o compromiso de Felipe con Leticia. La escena es JC I en la cocina con delantal secando los platos , con cara de pensativo por lo que le ha dicho su esposa. Sofía se asoma desde la puerta de la cocina y le ha dicho : " Juanito tenemos que hacer algo, el nene se masturba con el Telediario " . Detrás en la sala, a espaldas de Sofía, se ve a Felipe sentado en un sillón orejero viendo la tele donde aparece Leticia.

Si alguien puede conseguirlo se lo agradecería mucho. De hecho quiero enmarcarlo...gracias de antemano.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *El ministro ruso de Exteriores: «Lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y los intereses de los pueblos»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y desde luego no ocurre por una supuesta necesidad de volver al marxismo.

Eso es seguro.

Ni capitalismo ni marxismo han hecho honor a sus postulados. No han servido como solucion a la distribucion de la riqueza de las naciones.

Habra que buscar un termino medio...aunque algunos repitan como monos que las terceras vias no existen.

No existen cuando el poder se acumula en unas pocas manos...me da igual de que color se pongan la camisa ese dia...si lila, verde fosforito, roja o azul.


----------



## Snowball (20 Jun 2022)

Como va? He desconectado durante el finde y me encuentro esto 

*Ukraine Says "Prepare For The Worst" In Donbas; Kharkiv Will Likely Be Next "Frontline City






Ukraine Says "Prepare For The Worst" In Donbas; Kharkiv Will Likely Be Next "Frontline City" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Después que el plan de la OTAN para obligar a Rusia a doblar la cerviz, 
provocar un golpe en el Kremlin, colocar a los caniches correspondientes
que saquearían llevando todos los recursos de Rusia al control imperial, 
y luego utilizar esos recursos para someter a China; van, y se estrellan
con el muro de la realidad...
Es lo que tienen los sueños de arrogancia.


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> !) La inflación es culpa, mayormente, de las malas políticas monetarias que se han hecho dentro de la UE, con cierres masivos durante la pandemia. Eso ha tenido mucho más impacto que..."Putin"...pero es que, hay mucho más...
> 
> 2)Cuando dices y hablas de que "querer no es poder", pareces olvidar que la primera cuestión en la vida de una persona, siempre, son sus pretensiones, el hecho de querer vivir mejor te hace trabajar para ello, querer tener algo, SIEMPRE es el motor fundamental, lo que hace que, de verdad, las cosas avancen hacia algo. Por ese motivo, si, es muy relevante lo que yo quiero. No te preocupes, eso no es algo que a ti te vaya a afectar
> 
> ...



Querer- poder... madre mía... Da Vinci, que era bastante genio intentó crear máquinas para volar; no pudo, pero no iba desencaminado, pero le faltaban avances, enormes avances y fruto de ello todo sus estudios se perdieron en las lágrimas de la lluvia... jajajjajaa...

La inflación no viene de políticas monetarias desacertadas, VIENE de ÍNFULAS IMPOSIBLES... EE.UU. quebró en 1973, e intentó hacer las cosas de otra manera, pero... llegó Reagan, llegó Greenspan y hoy tú tienes lo que tienes, NO POR DESACIERTO, sino porque de no haber tomado el camino que tomarón hoy TÚ PROBABLEMENTE serías COMUNISTA, no olvides jamás el entorno... o quizás no, pero se tomaron las decisiones que se tomaron para evitar lo que no se quería, que era corregir un camino consumista que era INVIABLE si se mantenía una guerra económica con la URSS... ¿bien, mal?; fue... y gracias a ello el LIBEGALISMO global ha convertido todo sector estratégico de un país en el MERCADO y así nos luce el pelo... Putin o Rusia o China de todo eso se habrán aprovechado o se aprovechan, pero no son los autores del desaguisado...

Pero el pasado es imposible de cambiarlo... es el futuro lo que se elige...

No, no se puede permitir según qué cosas a nivel colectivo O INDIVIDUAL... te lo repito vete al monte y vuelvete un "rambito", verás lo rápido que la sociedad te muestra lo que piensa... y tú no lo quieres entender, pero es simple.. toda ACTITUD que rompa determinados preceptos tiene costes; en una sociedad INDIVIDULISTA como la actual esos costes se ven en la IMAGINACION de VW cuando manipula sus autos, en la IMAGINACIÓN de quienes gestionan el LIBOR, en la IMAGINACIÓN de un tal MADDOF cuando llevan adelante gestiones económicas... el CAOS es caro, por eso TRIUNFÓ la URSS después de la IIWW frente a EE.UU.; simple y llanamente ellos utilizaron una política de guerra, cuyas dinámicas eran claras:

- GANAR UNA GUERRA. Para ello se hace lo que haya que hacer, pero eso depende de un plan estratégico, que incluso sin PROBABLEMENTE ser el mejor es INMENSAMENTE mejor que el CAOS... que es más o menos lo que tú consideras como QUERER...

¿Es bonito lo que te digo?, ¿es feo?... es la realidad. Si tú quieres avanzar acertadamente tanto en la vida, como en cualquier empresa se precisa un plan claro y consecuente, donde las derivas sean siempre ajustadas y en todo caso bajo el control de personas con conocimientos y suficientemente valiosas... eso de EMPRENDEDORES fantásticos es muy bonito, pero es una pérdida constante de recursos y totalmente absurdo, MUY DE LA NATURALEZA, fallo, error; que es tal y lo que sin daros cuenta sugerís los LIBEGALES, pero nada CEREBRAL, que es lo que el método científico y la naturaleza humana han conseguido desarrollar...

El problema de gente como tú es el INFANTILISMO en que hemos convertido a las sociedades modernas... en Arabia Saudí, nadie quiere cambiar el régimen político, les va bien y eso es lo que el ciudadano siempre quiere, EL CIUDADANO es CONSERVADOR, ólvidate de las majaderías libegales... ya los romanos lo entendían... en Libia nadie quería echar a Gadaffi, eran un casi cielo en la tierra a nivel de vida del ciudadano... ¿la libertad?, un valor SOBREESTIMADO, demasiado SOBREESTIMADO, que sólo JULIBUS y sus muchachos te han INYECTADO EN VENA y lo has comprado...

Los Chinos sobre todas las cosas lo que aman ES EL DINERO... no, NO VAN a cambiar ningún régimen, eso te lo puedes grabar en sangre...

Y los Rusos han visto las políticas de Yeltsin y lo que no quieren es repetir aquello, que sea Putin o María Kastañova el que los dirija no les va a afectar demasiado si ven que las cosas mejoran y no van a precisar milagros, les bastará con mejorar...

Manía y perra que teneis con el estado... es el santo y seña del tonto LIBEGAL, cuando no hay a quíen culpar, ahí está DIOS...

El estado no es DIOS... ese es vuestro problema, teneis FE y con ello moveis montañas...

Vete al monte, hazte a ti mismo ese favor... y verás qué el estado NO EXISTE para ti, así de mágico y sencillo va a ser encontrarte sin ese falso MITO... pero... pero... pero... TEN CUIDADO, te vas a encontrar con eso que tú NO ERES CAPAZ DE VALORAR: 

- LA SOCIEDAD... y esta tiene ACTITUDES muy propias y CONSECUENTES... 

Y pasa igual cuando en el poder está cualquier tipo... da igual que sea Putin, que sea Biden, que sea Muamar, que sea Bin Salman, que sea Assad, que sea Aznar, que sea Merkel, que sea...

El único modo de romper esta lógica es DESTRUIR ese concepto arcaíco que es LA SOCIEDAD, que es el camino que habeis adoptado toda la turba de INDIGENTES INTELECTUALES que os dedicais a aplaudir desde la IGNORANCIA a los SINVERGÜENZAS que os venden esas BOBADAS sobre que el PODER se puede dejar en cualquier callejón, que nadie lo va a ir a buscar y utilizar...

La única diferencia entre Rusia, China, Arabia Saudí, Siria, etc y los países occidentales es el infantilismo... esas sociedades son conscientes de que el poder está en manos de una élite y para bien o mal es tal que así... en "occidente" esa élite TAMBIEN existe, para bien o para mal, pero en OCCIDENTE quieren tener manos libres y para ello venden chorradas como LA LIBERTAD o cosas como TU ERES EL AMO DE TU DESTINO, sandez tal sólo es comprable por NENES pequeños y muy egoistas, CAPRICHOSOS diría yo...

En EE.UU. un mal golpe del destino te lleva a vivir en la indigencia en la calle y no vas a tener nadie que se pare ni a echarte una mano... "LOUIE" una serie interesante en uno de sus capítulos comentaba cómo una recién llegada de un pueblo, pariente de él, al ver a un indigente tirado en la calle intentó recogerlo y ayudarle, mientras los ciudadanos corrientes, como él, simplemente creían que aquella chica estaba LOCA...

EE.UU que es un gran país está ARRASADO por ese infantilismo individual, que es incapaz de comprender el valor de la SOCIEDAD y sus modelos CONSERVADORES... ¿dónde está el ESTADO en EE.UU.?... 

Y todo esto te lo dice alguien que es como un millón de veces más individualista y liberal en todo que tú, bastante más y de manera consecuente y coherente, NO COMO tú, que ni sabes por dónde te sopla el viento...

Rusia y China tendrán su camino y no voy a ser yo quíen les cambie... yo me puedo cambiar a MI MISMO como mucho y en la medida de mis posibilidades DENTRO de la sociedad que vivo intentar aportar algo, SI ES POSIBLE...

EL ESTADO?????... el estado responderá a la sociedad e irá en un sentido u otro según esa sociedad tenga unas derivas u otras... pero cuidado, no sólo de PAN y CIRCO vive el ser humano... en un ESTADO INFANTILIZADO como el de OCCIDENTE las derivas son:

- Biden, un mal actor que quiere vender aquello del "PERRO LOCO" para que los rusos y los chinos se acohonen...

Tú te acohonarías si un perro loco quiere comerse a tu hijo y tienes capacidad para pegarle un tiro...

Esa es la sociedad que tú quieres para ti???


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido por qué no golpean más los trenes.



no deben tener el horario de trenes actualizado


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me jode decir que siempre tengo razón, pero aquellos que me acusaban de castatrofista porque vaticiné más de una vez que al final habría una guerra nuclear en Europa (y probablemente en el resto del mundo ) debido a que Estados Unidos estaba en "modo enloquecido"... Estarán apretando el culete ahora. Esto va escalando exactamente igual a como yo dije.
> 
> O como dijo el psicopata de Schwab: Para crear un nuevo mundo hay que destruir antes todo...



No tienes razón, y no,no va a haber ninguna guerra nuclear.
Europa y Usa siguen provocando a Rusia para que cambie su estrategia de guerra, pero no lo va a hacer.
Afortunadamente Putin no es como tu.
Siento decepcionarte.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya lo habréis puesto, pero por si acaso…
> 
> 
> edit: posiblemente falso
> ...



Que buen nivel de inglés tienen los ucranianos


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Olvidence de Lituania , esto es mas gordo .
> Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> La OTAN esta en panic mode . Rusia lleva semanas transfiriendo miles de millones de $ ( en rublos ) al Tesoro de la Republica de Abjacia
> ...



esto es una telenovela y no las turcas, pero sigue faltando algo de sexo de vez en cuando.


----------



## aurariola (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y por que no ?
> Si hay un " armisticio " Rusia podra dedicar recursos a reconstruir mas rapido los territorios ukros ocupados integrandolos ( de facto ) en la Federacion ( circulacion del rublo, telefonia movil , internet , etc ) la economia global mejoraria ( bajaria la inflacion )
> El nuevo " clima " propiciaria la busquede de una solucion " diplomatica " y un Tratado de Paz. Ucrania cederia el corredor de Crimea ( cosa que ya todo el mundo da por inevitable ) pero salva el resto del pais . Rusia gana 1/3 menos de territorio , pero de forma legal
> Se eliminan las sanciones . Occidente devolveria las reservas y activos rusos confiscados
> ...



pan para hoy, hambre para mañana..... en 2 años los americanos tienen un una flota permanente en odesa y estamos peor que hoy.
Plan krajina 2.0 eternum


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El escenario Minsk
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: DonRF Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza …
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo en casi nada.

Rusia no va a parar con el Donbas y Crimea, vamos, esto lo hueles en la calle, en cada esquina.
Rusia no para hasta desmilitarizar y desnazificar, y eso va a implicar tirar el gobierno pro americano, y que estos entreguen todas las armas occidentales recibidas, todas las armas pesadas y a todos los criminales de la guerra del Donbas que aún no hayan muerto. Y eso va a tardar, por tanto hasta llegar al dnieper mínimo, no van a moverse los nazis ucranianos.

Ademas creó que el Oeste de Ucrania tiene que sentir el aliento ruso, que aún no lo ha hecho. Y sinceramente creo que lo hará. No se cuando, pero ocurrirá. Y entonces, y sólo entonces, los ucranianos pedirán parar la operación militar. Porque ahí los rusos no se van a andar con chiquitas…y van a golpear a los rusofobos, a escasos kilómetros de la UE. Pero para eso primero hay que liberar el Donbas, asegurar el sur hasta Transnistria y tomar Jarkov y su oblast.

El que escribe se basa en historias del pasado…cuando las rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran las futuras, y el mundo de 2022 no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el del 2014. Y la rusofobia desatada va a cambiar el mundo. Ya lo ha dicho Lavrov, que seguramente sabe más de esto que el que escribe.

Pero vamos, que yo no tengo ni puta idea, y seguramente el que escribe es un ejjjpeeroto del copon.


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

sres me ha llegado el momento del análisis en profundidad y anchura.

con los datos económicos en al mano y retrotrayéndonos unas décadas en el pasado si analizamos los datos económicos llegamos ala conclusión, el Banco de al Reserva Federal USA, esta detrás de los grandes follones que ocurren en el mundo que se ejecutan para mantener la fortaleza del Dolar.

terrorismo en Europa sube el dólar, sanciones a Rusia sube el dólar y asi con muchas mas cosas

la dinámica del banco es hundir a Europa, desmembrar y robar Rusia y arrasar china.
esto es la ostia o algo


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Otro mito del "sueño americano" que nos han vendido y que es un país económicamente poderoso ,en 2021 tenía una deuda de 27 billones de dólares ,es decir 84000 € por cada ciudadano con esa deuda ya hubiera sido intervenido con los criterios económicos de la comisión Europea como sucedió con Grecia.
> Si no ha implosionado ya es porque todavía impone al dólar como moneda de reserva utilizando sus amenazas y su ejército, pero eso se les va a acabar también, si Rusia les gana la partida en Ucrania y demás países se suman a comercializar en otras monedas y el dólar deja de ser la moneda que sostiene al imperio la caída de la URSS va a ser un juego de niños con lo que va a ocurrir allí, probablemente sea uno de los colapsos más traumáticos de la historia, y recordemos que la población tiene un arsenal de armas gigantesco, podremos ver una distopía aterradora de tiroteos masivos en las calles, una guerra de todos contra todos.
> El riesgo para la humanidad es que ese imperio que da sus primeros pasos hacia su colapso incendie al mundo antes de que sus oligarquías claudiquen y llevan por lo tanto al mundo a un holocausto nuclear.



palomitas y streaming para verlo porfa


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Para ir entendiendo los motivos de la degeneración de sus dirigentes 
y lo que hay detrás de los movimientos de Lituania contra Kaliningrado 
-que rompen e incumplen obligaciones firmadas de la forma más chusca-
tener en cuenta que el gobierno lituano no trabaja para sus ciudadanos
( al igual que la mayoría de los gobernantes europeos), ni tampoco busca 
su conformida: trabajan para migrantes, descendientes de colaboracionistas
cuyas familias huyeron tras la derrota de Hitler.

Gente convencida (y parte de razón tienen) de que, los que dirigen la OTAN 
apoyan a los nazis. Asumen, incluso, riesgos para demostrar que, en el fondo, 
son colaboracionistas cal igual que sus abuelos, y esperan la misma palmada
de aprobación de la CIA y de la diplomacia que obtuvieron sus abuelos.

Al fin y al cabo, están jugando sobre seguro, y si algo le aconteciera a Lituania 
estarán en el primer avión de vuelta a Montreal, Chicago o N.Y.. Y sus "ahorros" 
están a salvo al otro lado del charco.

Las elecciones tampoco parece que les preocupe mucho: gran parte del personal
no puede votar y es probable que se prohíba cualquier partido favorable a Rusia 
teniendo un control total sobre los medios de comunicación, mientras la mitad
de la población adulta vive en el extranjero.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Se complican las relaciones Rusia - Kazajstan.

⚡Rusia impuso restricciones al envío de petróleo kazajo en respuesta al bloqueo de Kazajistán de 1.700 vagones rusos con carbón

Se informa que el carbón permaneció en Kazajstán debido a las sanciones europeas contra Rusia. A su vez, el petróleo de la república se exportaba a Europa a través del puerto de Novorossiysk, en el que repentinamente se descubrieron minas de la época de la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Los trabajos de descontaminación durarán al menos hasta fin de mes.


----------



## Xan Solo (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El escenario Minsk
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: DonRF Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza …
> ...




Vale... ¿y el "día después"? Pensemos... ¿qué será del capitán de la mochila roja, que ha perdido un pie? ¿Que pensará él? ¿Qué pensarán las familias de los soldados fallecidos, de los pilotos torturados, de los habitantes de Dombass traicionados una vez más? ¿Qué pensarán los soldados que han dejado compañeros muertos? ¿Qué pensarán los periodistas rusos que han sido expulsados de occidente? ¿Y los empresarios y trabajadores rusos que han sido robados o humillados?

Si Putin se prestase a ese pasteleo, entonces cabrían dos posibilidades: o siempre ha sido un agente de la CIA, o es gilipollas. Y gilipollas no creo que sea... en cuanto a lo otro... todo es posible. Pero el que venga después será infinitamente más duro con occidente que Putin, eso tenedlo claro. No será un Navalny, eso olvidaos.


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Me sale del orden de un kiloton, vamos como un arma nuclear táctica, eso sólo el ataque cinético a Mach 10/11, sin contar con la carga explosiva, son la polla esos cacharros, así están los anglos fe desesperados que no pueden robarles, putos ingleses de mierda



y si le metes un cuerpo de metal extraduro como uranio empobrecido o algo más duro multiplicas el efecto


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sres me ha llegado el momento del análisis en profundidad y anchura.
> 
> con los datos económicos en al mano y retrotrayéndonos unas décadas en el pasado si analizamos los datos económicos llegamos ala conclusión, el Banco de al Reserva Federal USA, esta detrás de los grandes follones que ocurren en el mundo que se ejecutan para mantener la fortaleza del Dolar.
> 
> ...



El dolar sólo sube o baja con respecto del petroleo... el resto de monedas tiene el petroleo y el dolar...

El dolar ha bajado bastante con esta guerra... pero... que el dolar baje, no siempre es malo...

Pregunta:

- Si el dolar sube o baja con respeto del petroleo, ¿qué le ocurre a la deuda americana al subir o bajar el dolar?...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Jun 2022)

_Pocos días antes de las cumbres del G7, la UE y la OTAN, los miembros del Consejo del ECFR, los principales responsables de la toma de decisiones, formadores de opinión e intelectuales públicos de Europa, se reunirán los días 19 y 20 de junio en Berlín para la reunión anual del Consejo del ECFR_


Cómo no, con mini Soros presente 










European Council on Foreign Relations


ECFR conducts research and promotes informed debate across Europe on the development of a coherent and effective European foreign policy.




ecfr.eu


----------



## ghawar (20 Jun 2022)

¿lla?.


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> pan para hoy, hambre para mañana..... en 2 años los americanos tienen un una flota permanente en odesa y estamos peor que hoy.
> Plan krajina 2.0 eternum



no lo veras, el sistema de protección Aegis es inútil contra la guerra electrónica rusa es meter barcos para que te los hundan.


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El dolar sólo sube o baja con respecto del petroleo... el resto de monedas tiene el petroleo y el dolar...
> 
> El dolar ha bajado bastante con esta guerra... pero... que el dolar baje, no siempre es malo...
> 
> ...



aquí entra en juego la inflación y encarecer el precio del dólar subiendo tipos de interés de deuda no me manejo mucho


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

¡¡Fantasías enfermas de los medios británicos enfermos!!
"Fui la esclava sexual del malvado Putin" es el titular de la portada de Sunday Sport..


----------



## bigmaller (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Olvidence de Lituania , esto es mas gordo .
> Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> La OTAN esta en panic mode . Rusia lleva semanas transfiriendo miles de millones de $ ( en rublos ) al Tesoro de la Republica de Abjacia
> ...



Kinzal? 


Que le está metiendo el clapham al cafe ultimamente?


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Como ejemplo de que todo lo que está pasando ( coronavirus/Ucrania/inflación ... ) está diseñado en los mismos despachos ....
> 
> RESUMEN DEL PUCHERAZO :
> 
> ...



Pucherazo dice, coitadiño, pero si el PSOE ha perdido su suelo, gracias a los buenos oficios de la Felipona y Ken, la primera por apalancarse en su sillón durante 3 años para no dar tiempo a la formación de un liderazgo decente, Espadas es un potato, y Ken por su traición al Pueblo Saharaui, cuya causa en Andalucia tiene mucho predicamento. El resto lo ha estropeado Teresa la charo, en su intento de montarse su propia bañera, la reacción del grupito de hippies formado por Milhouse, Yolanda y lo que queda de IU, sacando un tapado tan nefasto como la 21 pelos ha sido el colofon, el resultado un desastre total, Juanma el Malo con mayoria absoluta y la izquierda blandita en la mierda, en cuando a los voxquimanos, su victoria pírrica se la ha buscado su candidata berritxu (es un termino vasco para calificar a las arrabaleras) ha asustado a sus propios nuevos votantes, a nadie le gusta una tia arrabalera le venga a dar lecciones.
Visto para sentencia, Ken ya estará buscando un rubalcaba para candidato perdedor e irse al retiro dorado en Uropa, que ya le tiene preparado Ursula Borderline.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Al fin y al cabo, esta dizque"operación especial" por parte de Rusia en Ucrania,
según lo percibo, no deja de ser sino un necesario movimiento para calentar
la verdadera 'búsqueda y captura' del imperioso, exponiendo la puntita sin mas
como muestra de debilidad, hasta qué la OTAN vaya acercándose al cepo final.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

Parece que el rublo se encamina a las 35/40 rublos dólar poco a poco, ese es el valor que tenia antes de la anexión de Crimea.

Eso significaría que Occidente y el dólar ha sido derrotado económicamente pasando a tener un valor en la economía mundial residual, estoy hablando de un movimiento a 3 o 4 meses, no de un movimiento volátil. USA continuara siendo una potencia pero ya no de referencia, falta saber quien recogerá el testigo de potencia de referencia o si crearan una sociedad realmente multipolar.


----------



## millie34u (20 Jun 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> Los mas fieles follaotans del hilo, muchos de VOX, son los mismos que deberían estar llorando en el hilo de las Elecciones andaluzas por el posible pucherazo de los Soros y demás.
> No entiendo como cojones se puede votar a VOX y a la vez defender a EEUU y su titere Zelensky y a toda la mierda NWO y llevarnos a la ruina. Como se puede defender la Soberania de España y de Europa, y a la vez hundirnos en la mierda por apoyar a nuestros verdugos.
> YO SOY DE VOX, PERO SOY ANTIOTAN, COJONES, QUE TODA LA MIERDA NWO QUE HAY EN EEUU Y EN EUROPA ESTA FINANCIADA POR LAS ELITES COMO SOROS, BILDERBERG, FMI, ONU, ETC.



gritas a dos voces tu orgullo de ser de un partido fabricado por el terrorismo iraní y el trumpismo más recalcitrante y echas pestes de los yanquis; tu eres tonto, chaval


----------



## Lma0Zedong (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Jun 2022)

El ejército ucraniano perdió el control de Metyolkine cerca de Sieverodonetsk, - jefe de la administración regional


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Se le acumulan las malas noticias a los americanos.
Petro gana en Colombia. En otra época lo habría lamentado por los colombianos, por su futuro y por lo que habría supuesto de retraso.
Ahora sin embargo, creo que a USA le ha salido un grano en el culo. Recordemos que Colombia era EL ALIADO ESTRATÉGICO número 1 de USA en Latinoamérica.


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> aquí entra en juego la inflación y encarecer el precio del dólar subiendo tipos de interés de deuda no me manejo mucho



Lo del dolar es un teje maneje de mucho cuidado... ya lo decían algunos en EE.UU.; "el dolar no es un problema del Tio Sam... " que no deja de ser una estupidez, pero no anda mal encaminada...

Si aumenta el precio de petroleo, aumenta la demanda de dólares, el dolar se comporta de hecho como una mercancía más e imprescindible... si aumenta la demanda de dólares estos cuestan MAS, como cualquier materia prima y si cuestan más su PRODUCTOR PRINCIPAL obtiene mayores ingresos por ellos... a saber si suben tipos, en realidad muchas otras naciones van a tener que pagar bastante más por el dolar, pero... pero... QUE SUBIRA en paralelo con el valor de los tipos de interés, que son los costes del dolar: LA PRIMA DE RIESGO de casi todos excepto:

- SU PRODUCTOR PRINCIPAL...

Todo esto a su vez tiene consecuencias derivadas, por ejemplo la PRODUCTIVIDAD del Tio Sam se va a ver afectada, pero sin embargo la financiación de cualquier inversión en la patria del dolar se reducirá y aumentará en otros lugares notablemente...

Esto de modo simple y para que se entienda como no todo es horripilante... pero... tiene infinitas derivas, no es tan simple:

- El consumidor americano ve un subidón de la inflación, lo cual supondría a medio o incluso corto plazo un alza de salarios para mitigar ese sobrecoste, a la par que eso sucede ese alza de precios conlleva reducción de competitividad, ya no muy buena en casa del Tio Sam...

Una cosa compleja por demás... 

La deuda contra el petroleo por poner un caso, que es lo que cuenta realmente si el valor de petroleo es el doble mañana que hoy, en realidad se reduce a la mitad... ACOHONANTE... y eso conlleva a su vez dinámicas propias y complejas... el valor del mercado de acciones igualmente y de manera totalmente natural y sin ver ningún cambio se ajusta casi automáticamente, aún cuando hay que analizar el efecto de esas dinámicas con respeto de CADA EMPRESA y sus resultados...

En fin una chifladura...

Y todo ello sin que el Tio Sam hiciese ajuste alguno en su ESTRUCTURA ECONÓMICA...


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo del dolar es un teje maneje de mucho cuidado... ya lo decían algunos en EE.UU.; "el dolar no es un problema del Tio Sam... " que no deja de ser una estupidez, pero no anda mal encaminada...
> 
> Si aumenta el precio de petroleo, aumenta la demanda de dólares, el dolar se comporta de hecho como una mercancía más e imprescindible... si aumenta la demanda de dólares estos cuestan MAS, como cualquier materia prima y si cuestan más su PRODUCTOR PRINCIPAL obtiene mayores ingresos por ellos... a saber si suben tipos, en realidad muchas otras naciones van a tener que pagar bastante más por el dolar, pero... pero... QUE SUBIRA en paralelo con el valor de los tipos de interés, que son los costes del dolar: LA PRIMA DE RIESGO de casi todos excepto:
> 
> ...



lo que tiene un sistema como este es que, algún día, alguien descubrirá como hacerlo implosionar, ese día me parece que se acerca cada vez mas


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El dolar sólo sube o baja con respecto del petroleo... el resto de monedas tiene el petroleo y el dolar...
> 
> El dolar ha bajado bastante con esta guerra... pero... que el dolar baje, no siempre es malo...
> 
> ...



Mi opinión al respecto:

Un dolar bajo implica que el pago a los tenedores de deuda es también bajo, ya que los intereses que se pagan son menores, cuando los tipos de interés oficiales son bajos. El problema de fondo que se le viene a USA, es que está subiendo los tipos de interés porque no le queda otra con la inflación...y eso implica que la deuda usana se encarezca mucho más, al hacer que el dólar se revalorice.

No olvidemos que según la propia información oficial del Tesoro USA, el país tiene 30 billones de dólares de deuda pendiente de devolver (25 veces el PIB de España), aparte del pago de intereses de los cupones asociados a dicha deuda.

Y de esos 30 billones, según USA 5 billones están en manos de instituciones oficiales de terceros países (otros bancos centrales, Japón, China y Gran Bretaña sobre todo). Aunque este dato es trampa, porque en manos extranjeras que NO SON instituciones oficiales, tiene que haber más del doble.

Por tanto si, supongamos, hay 10 billones de deuda en manos extranjeras, y el dolar sube...los intereses a pagar a los acreedores suben exponencialmente. Y Usa para poder pagarlos, se ve obligada a seguir imprimiendo para compensar esos pagos.

Por eso comercialmente es un desastre de magnitudes cósmicas que el dólar deje de usarse en el comercio internacional, porque eso implica que todos esos dólares impresos vuelven a USA, y generan más inflación, porque hay más dólares que nunca disponibles.
Y la rueda vuelve...más inflación=más subidas de tipos de interés= apreciación del dólar = pago de más intereses a los tenedores de deuda= más impresión para poder pagar los intereses = más inflación...y así hasta que explote, bien porque USA no pague sus intereses, o bien porque someta a unos cuantos países y obligue a que el dolar sea su moneda local, para poder colocar todos esos dolares impresos y que queman en manos americanas.

No hay más. En Economía no hay milagros. Puedes meter la mierda debajo de una alfombra, pero ésta sigue ahí.


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

Europa va ganando y por goleada a esos ORCOS-RUSINOS









Parte del Gobierno de Alemania propone limitar la circulación de los coches por el alto precio de la gasolina y el diésel


Hace unos meses, la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) publicó un decálogo de medidas con cuya aplicación se reduciría la demanda de petróleo solucionando, en parte, el problema que merma




www.diariomotor.com





Caerán las AUTOBAHN????... 

Ni siquiera sobrevivirán los símbolos de una época???... domingos sin autos o velocidades de 110 como mucho... y si tal eliminar la circulación en general... privatizar la venta y distribución imagino ya se vislumbra...

Tiempos vienen... cuidense todos que vienen muy mal dadas...


----------



## maromo (20 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ¡¡Fantasías enfermas de los medios británicos enfermos!!
> "Fui la esclava sexual del malvado Putin" es el titular de la portada de Sunday Sport..



Todavía están con Britney Spears en portadas?? Joer


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

HOY :


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Jun 2022)

Hostias…


_*Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo en el mar: jefe de Crimea controlada por Moscú*_


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo que tiene un sistema como este es que, algún día, alguien descubrirá como hacerlo implosionar, ese día me parece que se acerca cada vez mas



A ver... cómo te lo explico... un billete es madera transformada... la madera tiene un precio, pero por el efecto transformador tiene otro en cuanto el Tio Sam la trabaja... 

La cuestión es conseguir romper ese efecto transformador de la madera que tiene el Tio Sam como oro en paño guardado, vamos que es la seda de nuestro tiempo...

jajajajaaaa...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo marino: funcionario de Crimea*

El jefe de Crimea, controlada por Moscú, acusó el lunes a Ucrania de disparar contra plataformas de perforación petrolera frente a la costa de la península que fue anexionada por Rusia en 2014.

"Esta mañana el enemigo atacó las *plataformas de perforación de Chernomorneftegaz*... estamos trabajando para salvar a la gente", dijo Sergey Aksyonov en Telegram, y agregó que cinco personas han sido rescatadas, tres de ellas heridas.









Ukraine has attacked sea oil drilling platforms: Crimea official - Insider Paper


The head of Moscow-controlled Crimea on Monday accused Ukraine of firing on oil drilling platforms off the coast of the peninsula that was.




insiderpaper.com


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo del dolar es un teje maneje de mucho cuidado... ya lo decían algunos en EE.UU.; "el dolar no es un problema del Tio Sam... " que no deja de ser una estupidez, pero no anda mal encaminada...
> 
> Si aumenta el precio de petroleo, aumenta la demanda de dólares, el dolar se comporta de hecho como una mercancía más e imprescindible... si aumenta la demanda de dólares estos cuestan MAS, como cualquier materia prima y si cuestan más su PRODUCTOR PRINCIPAL obtiene mayores ingresos por ellos... a saber si suben tipos, en realidad muchas otras naciones van a tener que pagar bastante más por el dolar, pero... pero... QUE SUBIRA en paralelo con el valor de los tipos de interés, que son los costes del dolar: LA PRIMA DE RIESGO de casi todos excepto:
> 
> ...



El dolar, como cualquier moneda fiat, es una 'acción del Estado', un valor bursátil. Si el dolar cae, y eso si estoy en lo cierto lo veremos en la cercana guerra civil americana, toda esa deuda en dolares se minimizará. Y después de (y/o durante) su guerrita civil, ellos podrán re-comprar esos dolares a bajo precio, o bien crear un 'new dolar'. Para entonces Europa estará arrasada, China arruinada por la brutal caída de las exportaciones, y Rusia desgastada por el conflicto, aunque quizá sean los que mejor terminen después del follón.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores: Rusia exige a Lituania el levantamiento inmediato 
de la prohibición del tránsito de una serie de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado.

О вызове Временной поверенной в делах Литвы в России
*
"...En este sentido, declararon que si en un futuro próximo el tránsito de mercancías 
entre la región de Kaliningrado y el resto del territorio de la Federación Rusa a través 
de Lituania no se restablece en su totalidad, entonces Rusia se reserva el derecho
a tomar medidas para proteger sus intereses nacionales..."*


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

En las fotos Grupo "O" y Wagner. Testosterona full HD.


----------



## Charidemo (20 Jun 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Todavía están con Britney Spears en portadas?? Joer



Y porque la otra la palmo si no seguirían dándole la tabarra a la Amy Winehouse que ni podía salir de casa.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Informes (del ejército de Ucrania, entre otros) de un importante bombardeo con cohetes antes del amanecer de las posiciones rusas en la Isla de las Serpientes. 

Los blogueros militares pro-rusos dicen que se reportaron entre 30 y 35 explosiones en la isla a partir de las 04:30.


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mi opinión al respecto:
> 
> Un dolar bajo implica que el pago a los tenedores de deuda es también bajo, ya que los intereses que se pagan son menores, cuando los tipos de interés oficiales son bajos. El problema de fondo que se le viene a USA, es que está subiendo los tipos de interés porque no le queda otra con la inflación...y eso implica que la deuda usana se encarezca mucho más, al hacer que el dólar se revalorice.
> 
> ...



No es tan simple, tiene infinidad de derivas... pero... te diré:

Pero vamos tú estás en Rusia, que le está aconteciendo a los rusos con el petroleo-gas y resto materias primas...

Pues al Tio Sam le pasa lo mismo con el dolar...

Ahora habrá quienes no vena lo mismo... pongamos a alguien que se llame GOLFO y tenga unos 1000 dolares ahorrados y ello le supongan unos 20 barriles de petroleo de 50 dólares... pero sube el barrilete y pasa a costar 200 dólares; pues mira tú GOLFO ya no tiene más que 5 barriles... 

Cosas pasan a veces... 

Y sin embargo, si otro que se llama TIO y que tiene una deuda de 1000 dólares y por tanto debe 20 barriles de esos de 50 dólares, así al subir el valor del barril a 200 dólares YA SOLO DEBE 5 BARRILES...

Cosas pasan...

Que esto también significa infinidad de cosas, por aquello del caos y tal, pero...

Golfo y Tio pues son lo que a veces son estas cosas... son...


----------



## torque_200bc (20 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Por tu respuesta, la calidad humana y desprecio de la civilización, en tu caso, brilla por su ausencia. No llegarás muy lejos en la vida, fracasado.
> Menudo argum





Harman dijo:


> El escenario Minsk
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: DonRF Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza …
> ...




Rusia no puede devolver Jerson. Veamos, como yo lo veo:

- Bloquear o controlar la explotacion de los depositos gasisticos de ucrania para seguir teniendo el monopolio de energia barata sobre europa.
- Controlar el mar negro, incluyendo los puertos y posibles rutas de oleductos y gasoductos de asia central por lo mismo de arriba
- Conseguir lo de arriba es muy complicado, o imposible, sin Crimea. El tema de Crimea viene desde antes de 2014; el traslado de la flota de Sebastopol a Novorosiya era un tema que estaba pendiente desde la caida de la urss, pero los rusos siempre fueron reacios a hacerlo. La ocupacion de Crimea soluciona casi todos los problemas de arriba de golpe.
- Mantener Crimea sin agua se ha revelado imposible. Se intento durante casi una decada y se fracaso. Mantener abierto el flujo de agua del dnieper es un objetivo estrategico esencial y yo creo que el principal de la campaña.
- Otros objetivos secundarios pueden ser el eliminar un estado hostil y bien armado en la frontera, el absorber unos cuantos millones de ciudadanos afectos para alargar un poco mas la agonia demografica rusa y la captura de un pellizco de territorio fertil en agricultura y recursos mineros.

Si entendemos que este acceso a los recursos hidricos como objetivo principal, entonces Jerson no se puede devolver. De hecho y para evitar que el bloqueo se repita unos kilometros mas arriba, lo ideal es que la zona de control rusa llegue hasta la confluencia del Samara en Dnipro y a ser posible la confluencia con el Desna al norte de Kiev. Esto ultimo implica reactivar el frente de Sumy-Chernihiv, lo que parece muy improbable.

Por eso yo creo que si el ejercito ucraniano realmente colapsa en el Donbass, entonces la previsible tercera fase va a ir orientada a Dnipro, no a Kharkiv ni a Odessa. Una vez asegurado el triangulo kherson-Dnipro-Donbass ya veriamos un alto el fuego y una congelacion del conflicto y una relajacion de las sanciones para que vuelvan a fluir los hidrocarburos y las manufacturas, Rusia ya puede quedarse contenta. Odessa, Jarkov y el Desna me parecen demasiado como para tomarlas por la fuerza.

Cual es la madre del cordero de toda esta historia? Pues que si la guerra es para garantizar el quasi monopolio de venta de hidrocarburos a europa occidental, es ahi donde se va a decidir el conflicto. Si Europa es capaz de sobrevivir al embargo de Rusia entonces da igual lo que pase en ucrania y habremos ganado. Si la economia europea entra en recesion profunda y empiezan a caer gobiernos entonces ucrania perdera el apoyo occidental y se repetira la de Afganistán.

Asi que estamos en una guerra de resistencia entre Europa y rusia, una disputa entre cliente y proveedor donde se demostrara quien necesita mas a quien, lo cual no esta muy claro ahora mismo, la campaña relámpago militar rusa fue un fracaso, pero la campaña relampago economica europea fue un fracaso también ya ahora estamos bloqueados en un abrazo del oso de consecuencias imprevisibles. O eso o que el gobierno de Rusia Unida caiga, pero sinceramente no veo cual puede ser el mecanismo para ello ahora mismo, los subalternos de Putin son aun mas belicistas que el, los movimientos antigubernamentales en rusia son un chiste y la oposición es parte del regimen.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Interesante grafica:


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

chechenos...



De vuelta en el frente como deseaba...


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El dolar, como cualquier moneda fiat, es una 'acción del Estado', un valor bursátil. Si el dolar cae, y eso si estoy en lo cierto lo veremos en la cercana guerra civil americana, toda esa deuda en dolares se minimizará. Y después de (y/o durante) su guerrita civil, ellos podrán re-comprar esos dolares a bajo precio, o bien crear un 'new dolar'. Para entonces Europa estará arrasada, China arruinada por la brutal caída de las exportaciones, y Rusia desgastada por el conflicto, aunque quizá sean los que mejor terminen después del follón.



Monedas FIAT... digamos monedas fiables y no confiables y no mencionemos más... que entramos en despotricar tontas sobre el oro y su maravilloso efecto o cualquier otra bobada... y no merece la pena...

La cuestión al final es siempre la misma... tu tienes un momento de pesadilla y pierdes el control y.. y... y... cuando despiertas el control lo tiene otro...

Mira la URSS de repente, catacrock y hoy... 

Al Tio Sam le iba más o menos bien con el Bretton-Woods hasta que alguien dijo que nones y... Greenspan y ahora mira tú...

Perder el control es cosa chunga... luego recuperarlo es siempre remar cuesta arriba con quíen lo ha conseguido, sea quíen sea que fuese... imposible no es, pero... es hodido, rápidamente te pueden hacer una oferta que no puedes rechazar y luego a ver a esperar bodas y misales para recuperar...

- "El padrino" gran película, gran verdad... MAFIOSA dicen, pero... mafia es lo que tenemos... jajajajaja


----------



## kelden (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY :



A ver pingüi .... ayer publicaste otra lista y solo había 700 tankes rusos petaos. En la de hoy 1500. Cuál es la buena?


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver pingüi .... ayer publicaste otra lista y solo había 700 tankes rusos petaos. En la de hoy 1500. Cuál es la buena?



Básicamente, ninguna lo es.


----------



## faraico (20 Jun 2022)

Perdió un pie el de la mochila roja???


----------



## Marx lo dijo (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se le acumulan las malas noticias a los americanos.
> Petro gana en Colombia. En otra época lo habría lamentado por los colombianos, por su futuro y por lo que habría supuesto de retraso.
> Ahora sin embargo, creo que a USA le ha salido un grano en el culo. Recordemos que Colombia era EL ALIADO ESTRATÉGICO número 1 de USA en Latinoamérica.



Tiene más soberanía cualquier país de Latinoamérica que cualquier país de la OTAN.

Los EEUU ya no pueden proyectar poder ni en su "Zona Monroe".


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Alguno podría explicar qué implicaciones tiene para el derecho de la guerra que no haya una declaración oficial de guerra?


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Golpe muy duro a los nazis.

50 generales y altos mandos muertos.


La situación en los frentes en la noche del 19 de junio de 2022:

▫Frente de Jarkov:
Nuestro ejército sigue recuperando poco a poco las posiciones de las que tuvieron que salir el mes pasado. Enfrentamientos cerca de Dementyevka y Pitomnik, ataques rusos en Verjny Saltov, con el uso de TOS. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron expulsadas de las cercanías de Rubezhnoe, se retiraron a Stary Saltov. Y en Jarkov mismo, está inquieto: se están fortaleciendo los puestos de control en las afueras, como si estuvieran esperando día a día un asalto de los rusos, lo cual es extraño, ninguno de los hechos indica esto.

▫Frente Izyum-Slavyansk:
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de sondear nuestras defensas cerca de Balakleya. Hay enfrentamientos en Velikaya Kamyshevaja y Kurulka. Las batallas por Krasnopolye continúan, y los informes del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania insinúan que a sus militantes les está yendo mal allí, pero aún se desconoce cuánto. También hay batallas cerca de Tatyanovka, Bogorodichnoye, Prishib. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia ya está trabajando en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mayaki.

▫Frente de Lugansk:
En Severodonetsk, continúan presionando sobre Azot, mientras que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a pesar de la rendición de algunos prisioneros, aguantan allí, escondiéndose detrás de los rehenes. La liberación de Metelkino ya fue confirmada por un informe de nuestro Ministerio de Defensa. Finalmente, limpiaron Toshkovka de los ucronazis y entraron en el asentamiento de Chejirovo, que se encuentra cerca de la carretera Gorskoye-Lysichansk. Quedan unos 20 kilómetros hasta Lysichansk. Según algunos informes, comenzaron los combates en las afueras de Nikolayevka, así como por Mirnaya Dolina y Ustinovka. También están peleando en las afueras de Zolotoe.

▫Frente de Donetsk:
Batallas cerca de Belogorovka y Berestovoye.
Cerca de Svetlodarsk, los nuestros continúan presionando con la artillería en Zaitsevo. También hubo un intento de tomar Kodema, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía lo retienen: lo atraviesa una ruta, a lo largo de la cual abastecen al grupo en la central termoeléctrica de Uglegorsk. Batallas cerca de Novoluganskoe y Semigorye. Cerca de Avdeevka, están tratando de alejar a los nuestros de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdeevka, pero fue en vano. Los nuestros, por su parte, aún no tienen un avance serio sobre Ocheretino y Krasnogorovka.

▫Frente Sur:
Continúan los duelos de artillería, pequeñas escaramuzas a lo largo de la línea de contacto. En las cercanías del pueblo de Chervonaya Dolina, cerca de Snegirevka, fue derribado un Su-25 ucraniano.

Nuestra frontera:
Por la mañana, la granja Kucherov en la región de Kursk fue bombardeada. El gobernador Starovoit dijo que no hubo víctimas.

Las llegadas:
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no dejan de intentar obligar a nuestras fuerzas a debilitar la embestida sobre Severodonetsk y Lysichansk, y por lo tanto continúan arrojando bárbaramente las "hachas" de la OTAN (obuses M777 de calibre 155 mm) sobre civiles en Donetsk, Makeevka, Yasinovataya, Gorlovka. En Makeevka, una planta de procesamiento de carbón fue atacada hoy: los tanques y los talleres resultaron dañados. Además, las áreas residenciales también se vieron afectadas: se interrumpió el gasoducto, se incendiaron varios automóviles civiles, murió un residente, varias personas resultaron heridas. Interrumpieron el gasoducto en Gorlovka, dañaron edificios residenciales y una mujer resultó herida. En Donetsk, los distritos Kievsky y Kuibyshevsky estaban bajo fuego.

Calibraciones:
Por la noche, se llevó a cabo una reunión en Dnepropetrovsk del comando de la agrupación de Alejandría de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, un "Kalibr" los golpeó: 50 generales y oficiales enemigos fueron destruidos.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jun 2022)

Russia Tightens Gas Grip as It Rejects Extra Ukraine Transit


Russia again tightened its grip on Europe’s natural gas supply, rejecting an offer from Ukraine to book more transit capacity to compensate for reduced flows through a key pipeline to Germany.




www.bloomberg.com





*Rusia refuerza el control del gas de la UE al rechazar el tránsito adicional de Ucrania*

Gazprom no ha reservado capacidad adicional de gasoductos en Ucrania para julio
Los flujos de gas rusos podrían permanecer escasos en medio de las disminuciones de Nord Stream

Rusia volvió a reforzar su control sobre el suministro de gas natural de Europa, rechazando una oferta de Ucrania para reservar más capacidad de tránsito para compensar los flujos reducidos a través de un gasoducto clave a Alemania.

Gazprom PJSC de Rusia optó por no reservar espacio adicional para enviar gas a Europa a través de gasoductos ucranianos para julio en una subasta el lunes, según muestran los resultados de la reserva . Es otra señal de que los suministros de Moscú pueden permanecer restringidos durante semanas después de que la nación redujo los envíos de combustible a través del oleoducto Nord Stream, su ruta de gas más grande hacia la Unión Europea , a solo el 40% de su capacidad. 









Germany Plans Coal U-Turn, Gas Funding to Offset Russian Cut







www.bloomberg.com




*Alemania planea un giro en U del carbón y financiamiento de gas para compensar el corte ruso*

La financiación para la recarga del almacenamiento ascendería a unos 15.000 millones de euros
Austria reabrirá antigua planta de carbón en reversión de la política climática

Alemania está intensificando los esfuerzos para responder a un corte en el suministro de gas ruso reactivando las plantas de carbón y proporcionando financiamiento para asegurar el gas para el invierno, un esfuerzo que costaría alrededor de 15 mil millones de euros ($ 15,8 mil millones) a los precios actuales.










European Gas Rises Further as Russian Cuts Bring Rationing Risk


European natural gas prices rose after rallying 43% last week as Russia’s steep supply cuts put governments on high alert amid a mounting possibility of rationing.




www.bloomberg.com




*El gas europeo sube aún más a medida que los recortes rusos traen riesgo de racionamiento*

Ministro de Economía alemán advierte sobre situación 'grave'
El oleoducto Nord Stream de Rusia permanece al 40% de su capacidad

Los precios del gas natural en Europa subieron después de subir un 43% la semana pasada, ya que los fuertes recortes de suministro de Rusia pusieron a los gobiernos en alerta máxima en medio de una creciente posibilidad de racionamiento.

Los futuros de referencia subieron hasta un 8,1 %, y los envíos a través de Nord Stream permanecieron en solo el 40 % de su capacidad. Es probable que el suministro se mantenga restringido con el jefe de Gazprom PJSC , Alexey Miller, advirtiendo que no hay solución por ahora para los problemas con las turbinas de gas esenciales para el funcionamiento del gasoducto. Eso está obligando a los principales consumidores europeos a retirar gas de las reservas que han estado acumulando para el invierno, cuando la demanda suele alcanzar su punto máximo.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguno podría explicar qué implicaciones tiene para el derecho de la guerra que no haya una declaración oficial de guerra?



Fácil, no hay que tomar ninguna medida en la retaguardia, ni aplicar las normas del ordenamiento jurídico correspondientes. Imagina por un momento que España declara la guerra a... pongamos Marruecos. Pues la economía pasaría a ser una economía de guerra, con todo lo que conlleva; se pondrían en marcha diversos mecanismos, como la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana; se podría confiscar y requisar lo que se considerase oportuno, te gustase o no; podrían llevar a cabo una movilización masiva, y todo el que se niegue sería considerado un desertor... Y habría que ver qué ocurre con los marroquíes que residen en España...

Rusia lleva razón al decir que no es una guerra, por mucho que ladren los Marquinas de turno. Es una operación especial, así de claro.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo marino: funcionario de Crimea*
> 
> El jefe de Crimea, controlada por Moscú, acusó el lunes a Ucrania de disparar contra plataformas de perforación petrolera frente a la costa de la península que fue anexionada por Rusia en 2014.
> 
> ...



Se van a ver Kalibers esta noche.

3 personas rescatadas y 7 desaparecidas, unos medios dicen que en total eran 12 personas en la plataforma.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*Los ucranianos resisten en la planta química de Azot y se niegan a entregar el sur del país.*
Los civiles y combatientes ucranianos atrincherados en la* planta química de Azot, en la ciudad de Severodonetsk,* resisten a duras penas el bombardeo del Ejército ruso, pero rechazan, por el momento, las demandas de rendirse o deponer las armas. "Les hemos propuesto muchas veces (a los civiles) ser evacuados, pero no quieren", aseguró Serhiy Gaidai, gobernador de la región de Lugansk, según la agencia UNIAN.

Mientras Moscú acusa a las tropas ucranianas de utilizar a los civiles, como ocurriera en Mariúpol, *como "escudo humano",* Kiev ha denunciado nuevos bombardeos masivos, lo que convierte en "imposible" un posible repliegue de civiles y militares. El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, anunció hace dos semanas el control sobre Severodonetsk, pero este *no será completo hasta la toma del polígono industrial, *es decir de Azot.

Gaidai estimó en 568 el número de civiles refugiados en la planta, entre ellos 38 niños. Se trata de los trabajadores de la planta, sus familias y algunos vecinos de Severodonetsk que se niegan a marcharse a toda costa.

"Salir, ahora, es imposible. Físicamente, es posible, pero es muy peligroso debido a los constantes disparos y bombardeos. Si alguien sale, tiene un 99 % de posibilidades de morir", dijo el funcionario.

Al mismo tiempo, negó cualquier paralelismo con Azovstal, aduciendo que esta no es una gran zona industrial comunicada a través de túneles, sino varios refugios subterráneos separados unos de otros.

Según las autoridades locales, esos civiles cuentan con suficientes víveres, aunque estos no han sido completados en las últimas dos semanas.


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alguno podría explicar qué implicaciones tiene para el derecho de la guerra que no haya una declaración oficial de guerra?



Para lo que es el derecho de guerra, no hay diferencia alguna en que exista una declaración formal (directa, o condicional mediante ultimátum). 
Hay un estado de guerra, notorio y conocido, y a partir de ahí se activan de forma automática las normas y convenios pertinentes.
Combatiente es combatiente.
Prisionero es prisionero.
Objetivo legítimo es objetivo legítimo.

Políticamente, ya es diferente. 
El análisis y constructo hay que hacerlo "por omisión". Artículo 2.4 de la Carta de la ONU.
El uso (legal) de la fuerza, permite poner en el objetivo la "integridad territorial" y/o la "independencia política" del contendiente.
Sin uso "legal" de la fuerza (cumpliendo los procedimientos declarativos, o mediante autorización de la ONU), se entiende que "_de iure_" no constituyen objetivos legítimos ni la integridad territorial ni la independencia política.

Es por eso que Putin (que es MUY legalista), ha manifestado en reiteradas ocasiones que el futuro político de los territorios bajo ocupación se dirimirá por vías de "autodeterminación" de las poblaciones afectadas (haciendo suya la doctrina del Tribunal Internacional de la ONU en La Haya, que por otro lado, Rusia no comparte respecto de Kosovo).


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*Rusia utilizó más de 210 municiones prohibidas en la guerra en Ucrania.*
_The New York Times_ ha identificado, a través de más de 1.000 fotos de sus reporteros y otras fuentes, más de 2.000 tipos de municiones utilizadas por las fuerzas rusas en *Ucrania*, "la gran mayoría de las cuales no están permitidas".

Según el periódico, más de *210 municiones* pertenecen a tipos que han sido ampliamente prohibidos en virtud de varios tratados internacionales. "Casi todas eran municiones en racimo, incluidas sus submuniciones, que representaron un grave riesgo para los civiles durante décadas después de que terminó la* guerra*", subrayó el periódico, y agregó que "parece que se usaron más de 330 otras armas contra o cerca de estructuras civiles".


----------



## Salamandra (20 Jun 2022)

Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





El rublo está cada vez más caro con porcentajes altos de volumen. Ahora: 55.7
Pero es que a 56,4 se comercia con volumen.

No sé por donde leí que Rusia admitía deflación.

Yo, que no soy economista, diría que le faltan canales de compras o, en su defecto, crear industrias propias para satisfacer su demanda. Habrá que ver como se comportan los empresarios rusos.

Supongo que de todo un poco.,


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jun 2022)

*Rusia promete responder si Lituania no permite el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado*

Rusia ha dicho que responderá para proteger sus intereses si Lituania no levanta de inmediato su prohibición sobre el tránsito de algunos bienes al enclave ruso de Kaliningrado.

Las autoridades lituanas han prohibido el movimiento de mercancías sancionadas por la Unión Europea en su territorio, que incluye la única ruta ferroviaria entre Rusia continental y la provincia que se encuentra entre Polonia y Lituania. 

Los bienes prohibidos incluyen carbón, metales, materiales de construcción y tecnología avanzada.









Ukraine latest news: News blackout in southern Ukraine means 'something big is going on'


Russia is targeting energy infrastructure across Ukraine with strikes. President Zelenskyy says his country is "under fire" and that 30% of power stations have been destroyed in October. Meanwhile, a news blackout is under way in southern Ukraine - suggesting an imminent push from Kyiv.




news.sky.com


----------



## visaman (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver... cómo te lo explico... un billete es madera transformada... la madera tiene un precio, pero por el efecto transformador tiene otro en cuanto el Tio Sam la trabaja...
> 
> La cuestión es conseguir romper ese efecto transformador de la madera que tiene el Tio Sam como oro en paño guardado, vamos que es la seda de nuestro tiempo...
> 
> jajajajaaaa...



los dólares creo que se hacen de algodón, la cuestión de confiar en USA que es la que insinúas, cada vez menos gente lo hace.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania revela cuál habría sido el plan ruso para la victoria.*
Oleksiy Reznikov, ministro de Defensa de *Ucrania*. ha revelado en una entrevista cuál era la estrategia de *Rusia* para ganar la guerra en Ucrania y qué ocurrió para que no se cumplieran los pronósticos.

Aquella victoria relámpago que el Ejército ruso creyó iba a ser se desvaneció cuando *Rusia* se dio cuenta que no podía con la resistencia de *Kiev*. Un hecho que el ministro de Defensa ucraniano ha confirmado: "Encontramos órdenes militares escritas en el cuerpo de un oficial ruso que murió durante la *guerra en Ucrania* lo que confirma que sus comandante rusos esperaban una victoria relámpago. Tenían que tomar el centro de *Kiev*, la oficina del presidente, pensaban que *Zelenski *sería evacuado, que tomarían los edificios oficiales, pero no fue así. El resto del mundo también lo pensaba. Nos dijeron caeríamos en 72 horas".

Sin embargo, no fue así y hoy *Ucrania* sigue aguantando las embestidas de *Rusia *gracias a la ayuda armamentística especialmente de EEUU. "Nuestros socios nunca se detendrán. Me dijeron, 'Oleksiy no te preocupes, no vamos a parar'. Sé que es absolutamente honesto", afirmó a CNN.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

El rublo bate records a estas horas, y perfora los mínimos del dolar del pasado 14 de junio.
Ya estamos a 1 dolar = 55,77 rublos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No cuela, lo siento.



Más lo sienten los familiares que demandan infomación sobre ellos o sus cuerpos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver pingüi .... ayer publicaste otra lista y solo había 700 tankes rusos petaos. En la de hoy 1500. Cuál es la buena?



ninguna, se lo inventan, es food para tonticas del foro


----------



## hartman (20 Jun 2022)

lo que ya no salen en las teles es a los ucranianos como reporteros dicharacheros.
ummm sera que la guerra va peor de lo que nos dicen?


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 Jun 2022)

Tremendo este vídeo. Dice exactamente lo mismo que el exembajador Zorrilla.


----------



## Adriano II (20 Jun 2022)

Se van a cagar con las sanciones y tal


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ninguna, se lo inventan, es food para tonticas del foro



El Moskú ha llegado ya a puerto por sus propios medios ? Pues lo mismo.


----------



## vil. (20 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los dólares creo que se hacen de algodón, la cuestión de confiar en USA que es la que insinúas, cada vez menos gente lo hace.



Pongamos un caso simple...

Estamos en un circuito de carreras y hay dos vehiculos, uno un utilitario de 100 caballos y el otro un modelo de más de 200 caballos y con todo tipo de maravillas incluidas para correr... 

Te ponen a ti y a Fernando Alonso, la carrera supondrá un premio de 10 millones de euros para el ganador...

Tú irás en el maravilloso coche de los 200 caballos... Alonso en el menos óptima utilitario...

Yo que estoy fuera, me dicen que si acierto el ganador me llevo un 10% del premio... ahora bien, si no acierto me llevo un par de hostias...

Lo de la confianza si te juegas algo es hodido, pero en principio que quieres que te diga... 

Biden-Putin... Prost con un parche en un ojo y otro limitado con gafas-Alonso... en fin, no sé...


----------



## Artedi (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en casi nada.
> 
> Rusia no va a parar con el Donbas y Crimea, vamos, esto lo hueles en la calle, en cada esquina.
> Rusia no para hasta desmilitarizar y desnazificar, y eso va a implicar tirar el gobierno pro americano, y que estos entreguen todas las armas occidentales recibidas, todas las armas pesadas y a todos los criminales de la guerra del Donbas que aún no hayan muerto. Y eso va a tardar, por tanto hasta llegar al dnieper mínimo, no van a moverse los nazis ucranianos.
> ...



Efectivamente. Putin, con Zelensky no va a firmar nada. Está claro que sería papel mojado; las pocas dudas que debía tener al respecto se le debieron evaporar a Vladimiro cuando los propios ucranianos asesinaron a uno de sus mismos negociadores. Zelensky y sus clones van a tener que largarse o morir, la paz se firmará con el Pétain ucraniano que salga tras la debacle.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se van a cagar con las sanciones y tal



No se podia saber


----------



## Artedi (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El rublo bate records a estas horas, y perfora los mínimos del dolar del pasado 14 de junio.
> Ya estamos a 1 dolar = 55,77 rublos.



Tú que vives en Rusia, a cuánto están los ratios de compra venta en las casas de cambio a pie de calle?


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jun 2022)

Mas decisiones del "salchichas " Scholz


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El ministro ruso de Exteriores: «Lo que está pasando no es tanto sobre Ucrania, sino sobre el Orden Mundial y los intereses de los pueblos»



El mongolistaní va adaptando su relato frente a una derrota inevitable.
No pudimos contra el glibilismi y la igindi 2030.

Igual que los atrasados del mamapollato checheno.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Jun 2022)

*¿Por qué quiere Estados Unidos prolongar la operación militar rusa en Ucrania?*


Estados Unidos trata de aprovechar la crisis de Ucrania para mantener su hegemonía en el mundo.

El papel de líder mundial de EE.UU. fue sacudido por la intervención rusa contra un Gobierno que obedece a Washington. 

Un final del conflicto favorable a Moscú implica pérdida de prestigio para Washington como el policía mundial, un prestigio que viene decreciendo desde que Rusia forzó la retirada de los yihadistas de EE.UU. en Siria y luego la debacle en Afganistán y ahora el fracaso de sus cálculos en Ucrania, porque como es obvio e inevitable la victoria será Rusa.

EE.UU. siempre busca controlar la situación internacional intrigando entre bastidores, usa a sus intermediarios como carne de cañón y cosecha él solo el beneficio a cambio de sangre ajena.

Esa política es cada vez más evidente para todos los europeos salvo para la Comisión Europea de Bruselas, un grupo de servidores de Washington que de modo cuotidiano traiciona el interés de Europa para servir el de Estados Unidos. La política de retrasar la victoria de Rusia en esa guerra civil entre rusos recuerda el intento nazi de usar a los rusos ucranianos contra la Rusia soviética.

Esa similitud hace que Europa deba desconfiar cada vez más de un supuesto amigo que desea arrastrarla a unas sanciones sin sentido que la obliguen a comprar a Estados Unidos un gas licuado 40% más caro que el gas ruso, aunque eso implique un desastre económico y una recesión, todo porque la Comisión en Bruselas sirve sin chistar los intereses de Washington para mantener la hegemonía global que una vez le permitió parasitar toda la economía mundial pagando durante 50 años sus deudas dispendiosas con emisión de dinero sin respaldo.

EE.UU. procura simular que no tiene intereses ni ambiciones en su injerencia global, quiere hacer creer que es un «espectador neutral» durante la crisis ucraniana mientras mira como sangran y cómo se consumen los recursos de otros países. Pero la situación ya evoluciona fuera del control de los EE.UU., por lo que ahora quiere dotar al yonki Zelensky de armamento que le permita atacar territorio ruso. Eso, como ya advirtieron Putin y Lavrov, haría que los mísiles rusos apunten a nuevos objetivos, lo cual es un modo educado y diplomático de decir objetivos fuera de Ucrania.

Es que la crisis de Ucrania muestra el ocaso de la hegemonía de EE. UU. y el fracaso de orden mundial definido únicamente por EE.UU.

Por un lado Estados Unidos impulsa su política exterior de engreído egoísmo que desprecia las preocupaciones de seguridad de otros países y los intereses de sus aliados, algo que quedó claro en el caso de los submarinos nucleares que Francia y Australia habían contratado.

Otra consecuencia del esfuerzo de Washington para reinstaurar su hegemonía es que como ya no tiene fuerza para sostener su orden global, sus fracasos al intentarlo solo traen turbulencias al resto del mundo y Europa es la principal víctima de ellas.

Durante el primer Foro Económico Euroasiático a fines de mayo Putin dijo que ningún policía mundial puede detener el proceso global de países que buscan una política independiente.

En China opinan que cuando Estados Unidos ya no pueda actuar como el policía mundial Washington ya no será la principal potencia mundial y el haber ejercido una hegemonía mundial le dejará muchos resentimientos y potentes enemigos. Y el mundo dejará de ser unipolar.

Washington debe tomar en serio la advertencia de Putin de no seguir enviando armas a Ucrania, porque eso convierte a la OTAN en parte activa en ese conflicto.

Es una locura provocar a una potencia nuclear con capacidad de fulminar a sus adversarios en cualquier parte del mundo. No es difícil comprender que ese envío de armas busca prolongar la guerra en Ucrania, algo que puede fácilmente desbordarse en una tercera guerra mundial.

Washington debe entender que ya no dicta la conducta a las otras potencias nucleares, porque algunas cuentan con capacidad misilística hipersónica imposible de interceptar y Washington debe someterse al _nuevo orden mundial plurilateral _para evitar que ese complejo militar industrial que dicta su belicosa política exterior sea reducido a cenizas. ¡Como advirtió el Presidente Eisenhower!


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> El Moskú ha llegado ya a puerto por sus propios medios ? Pues lo mismo.



Mariupol, Azovstal perdido y su par gemelo en severotnesk lo mismo, y sin gasolina y con juguetes del siglo pasado, chatarra, asi como vais a ganar a rusia? Estas hecho un tontolaba. ... lo de los 50 militares del Kalibrazo, bien eh? hemoal!


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Perdió un pie el de la mochila roja???



He leido que piso una mina, y si teneia lesiones en un pie pero su vida no corria peligro. No se si la información sera cierta.


----------



## Argentium (20 Jun 2022)

*El rublo ruso amplía las ganancias en la bolsa de Moscú, se reafirma hasta los 55,50 frente al dólar, su nivel más fuerte desde julio de 2015*
14:05 || 20/06/2022


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Nazis bombardean una plataforma de la compañía Crimea de gas, se reportan fallecidos.


❗La Empresa Unitaria del Estado de Crimea "Chernomoneftgaz" es una empresa exclusivamente civil con personal exclusivamente civil.

El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la plataforma marina de la empresa (lamentablemente, lo más probable es que haya muertos, que aún no se pueden encontrar) no es más que un acto de terrorismo de Estado por parte de Ucrania.

Quienes lo llevaron a cabo sabían muy bien que el ataque se llevó a cabo exclusivamente contra civiles.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

Un billete fiat no es más que un soporte de información, me explico, un país tiene un PIB, un superávit o déficit, unas expectativas, etc. todo esto se refleja en el billete, simplificando cada billete es como una acción en bolsa sobre un país en lugar de una empresa.

Además, el dólar tenia la ventaja de ser el medio común de transporte de la información pero los mismos USA lo han boicoteado al congelar las cuentas en dólares de Rusia, es como comprar un CD y que donde lo compres te prohíbe escucharlo. Aparte el precio de las materias primas se fijaba en dólares y se compraban en dólares, aquí sucede que la mayoría de países que producen esas materias primas están sancionados por el que emite los dólares.

Que información recibe el tenedor de dólares:

País emisor en problemas sin expectativas de crecimiento.
Puede usar sus derechos de "copyright" y no dejarme usarlos.
Tiene pocas materias primas y las que tiene son solo de uso interior.

Hasta ahora el tinglado se mantenía por la fuerza que poseía ese país pero después de los fracasos sonados que ha tenido la ha ido perdiendo, aun es fuerte pero va perdiendo fuelle, es como los CD y los lápices USB el cambio no fue inmediato pero se ha pasado de usar decenas de CD, a un solo USB.


Special Issue "Information Theory and Economic Network"


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

_*Esta mañana los nazis atacaron las plataformas de perforación de Chornomorneftegaz,
frente a Crimea. seguidamente, una salva de Kalibr cayó sobre el aeropuerto de Artsyz
[Odessa] y la estación de control de Bayraktar.

Sin embargo, no es imposible que algún kalibre, en su versión subsónica, fuera derribado
si los nazis todavía tienen algún sistema antimisiles completo.

El ataque ucraniano contra las plataformas de Chornomorneftegaz a 71 km de Odessa, 
según la senadora crimea, Kovitidi.

La plataforma BK-1 fue la que más sufrió, no ha habido víctimas en las plataformas BK-2 
y BK-3: los trabajos en las tres plataformas han sido interrumpidos, el gas se descarga *_
*de las tuberías para detener el "fuego".*


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El rublo ruso amplía las ganancias en la bolsa de Moscú, se reafirma hasta los 55,50 frente al dólar, su nivel más fuerte desde julio de 2015*
> 14:05 || 20/06/2022



Según leí un comentario de Putin, él decía que a 70 rublos el dólar era su mejor lugar.
Así que tampoco será muy bueno para Rusia que suba tanto. Digo...


----------



## Argentium (20 Jun 2022)

Y pegue, y pegue, pegue Putin pegue¡¡¡

*El ministro de finanzas ruso dice que Rusia puede acumular fondos en rublos, los dólares y el euro pueden ser tóxicos en los próximos años*
13:38 || 20/06/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostias…
> 
> 
> _*Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo en el mar: jefe de Crimea controlada por Moscú*_



Le ha salido cara a los Ukras el ataque:

El incidente ocurrió el 20 de junio a las 8 am, según informó el jefe de Crimea, Sergei Aksyonov.

He estado en contacto con colegas del Ministerio de Defensa, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad desde la mañana, estamos trabajando principalmente en salvar personas.

- Aksenov señaló en su canal de telegramas.

De las 12 personas en las plataformas, cinco fueron rescatadas. Dos víctimas tienen quemaduras graves, una tiene una herida de metralla grave. Aún se desconoce el destino de las siete personas restantes. 


Los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las instalaciones de Chornomorneftegaz causaron el mayor daño a la plataforma BK-1, no hubo víctimas en las plataformas BK-2 y BK-3.

*Al mismo tiempo, de los cuatro aviones ucranianos que supuestamente llevaron a cabo el ataque, solo uno regresó al aeródromo.*

Mientras tanto, hace tres días, un barco blindado ucraniano atacó al remolcador ruso "Vasily Bekh" a 40 km de la isla Zmeiny, que continúa siendo atacado por aviones tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Así, el ataque a la plataforma petrolera se convirtió en el segundo caso de ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra objetivos civiles rusos en el Mar Negro en una semana. Es probable que Kyiv, incapaz de cambiar el rumbo en el campo de batalla, esté cambiando sus tácticas en esta dirección y pasando a actos terroristas.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según leí un comentario de Putin, él decía que a 70 rublos el dólar era su mejor lugar.
> Así que tampoco será muy bueno para Rusia que suba tanto. Digo...



70 rublos/dólar estaba bien, creo que no esperaban ese fortalecimiento después de ser sancionados hasta la médula, en si les va mucho mejor de lo que esperaban pues para productos de consumo que les falten ya tienen a China, India y algunos países que se hacen el tonto.
No creo que les preocupe mucho.


----------



## laresial (20 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tremendo este vídeo. Dice exactamente lo mismo que el exembajador Zorrilla.



Los EE.UU. apestan.
eso no quita que el ataque de Rusia vía Putin a Ucrania esté mal.
Está mal.
Pero eso no nos hace aliados de ni de Ucrania, ni de Rusia.
España se equivoca al tomar partido.

Y ser un lacayo de EE.UU. se equivoca doblemente.


----------



## Salamandra (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según leí un comentario de Putin, él decía que a 70 rublos el dólar era su mejor lugar.
> Así que tampoco será muy bueno para Rusia que suba tanto. Digo...



bajará intereses. Si necesita invesión le irá bien. Yo lo último que lei es que estaba en estanflacion


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y pegue, y pegue, pegue Putin pegue¡¡¡
> 
> *El ministro de finanzas ruso dice que Rusia puede acumular fondos en rublos, los dólares y el euro pueden ser tóxicos en los próximos años*
> 13:38 || 20/06/2022



Sí, pero hoy no. Igual que el corte de gas y la bomba atómica.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Cerca del pueblo de Shirokaya Dacha en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, 57 oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos por misiles Kalibr. Esto fue anunciado el lunes 20 de junio por Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar-civil (CMA) de la región de Zaporozhye, en el canal Solovyov Live .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Lituania, el tonto útil.


Hoy, 15:12

Encargado de Negocios de Lituania convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia. Si el tránsito terrestre a Kaliningrado no se restablece en un futuro próximo, entonces Rusia tiene derecho a defender sus intereses nacionales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 14:25

En las torres de "Chernomorneftegaz" había 109 personas, dijo el jefe de Crimea, Sergei Aksyonov. 21 personas fueron evacuadas. Según Aksyonov, se realizaron un total de tres ataques en tres torres. En relación con esto, no hay interrupciones en el suministro de gas en la península, dijo. Nada amenaza el puente de Crimea y la parte terrestre de la península, el territorio está cubierto de manera confiable por la defensa aérea, dijo el jefe de Crimea.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nazis bombardean una plataforma de la compañía Crimea de gas, se reportan fallecidos.
> 
> 
> ❗La Empresa Unitaria del Estado de Crimea "Chernomoneftgaz" es una empresa exclusivamente civil con personal exclusivamente civil.
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando no tiene un plan y no demuestras al adversario que lineas no puede cruzar.

Los subnormales de Kiev se permiten amenazar el puente de Crimea, sin que intantaneamente se vaporicen un par de puentes de Dnieper. O atacar barcos desde la costa sin que se destruyan los puertos de Odesa , y a mi que no me cuenten que es que lo van a tomar y los necesitan. Luego lo reconstruyes si es que llegas.

No hay desde el principio un plan politico, y no hay un plan militar general. Y si, sere un general de salon, pero es que se ve de lejos. No hay una coordinación, ayer volaban drones siguiendo a un remolcador que acercaba suministros a una isla dentro del rango del enemigo sin protección ¿ que cojones es esto ? Claro que les dna disgustos, y disgustos evitables. Hoy van un paso más, porque ayer no hubo respuesta contundente, Zelenky bombardea a los civiles y sigue recibiendo a los europeos con pompa en su palacio, venga coño. Me imagino a Sadam o Gadafi recibiendo aliados en limusinas. Putin vive de los voluntarios, y se va a acabar cansando, porque no puedes dejar la victoria en el esfuerzo de los da abajo para no mojarte tu.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Tú que vives en Rusia, a cuánto están los ratios de compra venta en las casas de cambio a pie de calle?




Ahora mismo lo desconozco.

Algún forero que estuvo de viaje por aquí hace un mes o por ahí, dijo que el cambio era mucho más favorable al euro que el oficial, lo cuál podría cuadrar con las necesidades de divisa extranjera, de los Bancos Rusos, al menos hace un mes.

Pero desconozco este tema. Yo aquí solo manejo rublos. Afortunadamente!!


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Los EE.UU. apestan.
> eso no quita que el ataque de Rusia vía Putin a Ucrania esté mal.
> Está mal.
> Pero eso no nos hace aliados de ni de Ucrania, ni de Rusia.
> ...



El ataque de Rusia a Ucrania es lo mejor que ha hecho Rusia en 80 años.
Y lo más justo para sus ciudadanos y para su futuro.

El discurso anglo y otanista de Putin malo, nos importa en el Este una puta mierda


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mientras tanto, hace tres días, un barco blindado ucraniano atacó al remolcador ruso "Vasily Bekh" a 40 km de la isla Zmeiny, que continúa siendo atacado por aviones tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



O es un error de traducción o alguien esta desvariando mucho., ¿ estan atacando un barco con su-25 ? ¿ siguen atacandole, un dia despues  ? No tienen misiles antibuque en sus aviones de la aviación naval de Crimea. Joder, no entiendo nada de lo que hacen en el mar. Salvo tirar misiles, que supongo se podrian lanzar incluso desde el mismo puerto. Y si al remorcador le ataco un barco, ya es para despedir a un par de almirantes joder que eso no es el Pacifico.

Mapa de las plataformas , no se cuales habran atacado supongo que las que estan al oeste de Crimea.







Edito. Dicen los rusos que las han atacado con aviones. Hombre con misiles antibuque hubiera sido más facil, y menos expuesto. Tambien dicen que han perdido varios aparatos. Lo que indica claramente que occidente les esta pasando la aviación de la RDA, Polonia etc... Como no pasa nada pues van a más, es lo que ocurre cuando no te toman en serio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (20 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mariupol, Azovstal perdido y su par gemelo en severotnesk lo mismo, y sin gasolina y con juguetes del siglo pasado, chatarra, asi como vais a ganar a rusia? Estas hecho un tontolaba. ... lo de los 50 militares del Kalibrazo, bien eh? hemoal!



Tú todavía te crees que tu madre viene de el club social de dar de comer a los pobres de madrugada, gilipollas.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

Recuerden el jueves.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Tú todavía te crees que tu madre viene de el club social de dar de comer a los pobres de madrugada, gilipollas.



ah ya estamos hablando del club social de dar de comer, como te ha dolido eh? pielsuave. Gilipollas tus muertos
pd: Pefil invisible, te vas a tomar por culo ijnore para el sionazi


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Un tribunal de Moscú dictaminó que la prohibición de Facebook e Instagram en Rusia era legal.
Me pregunto si realmente esperaban que el tribunal dijera, de acuerdo, te permitiremos volver a entrar, la política pública de una empresa que te permite publicar llamamientos al asesinato de rusos no es gran cosa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Nuestros aviones de ataque están trabajando en las posiciones de las AFU desde las que se está bombardeando Donetsk. ¡Bien hecho! Deseo que nuestros pilotos superen con éxito los objetivos y vuelvan a casa. Vídeo grabado por Vittorio del Ministerio de Información del DNR 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jun 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Rusia no puede devolver Jerson. Veamos, como yo lo veo:
> 
> - Bloquear o controlar la explotacion de los depositos gasisticos de ucrania para seguir teniendo el monopolio de energia barata sobre europa.
> - Controlar el mar negro, incluyendo los puertos y posibles rutas de oleductos y gasoductos de asia central por lo mismo de arriba
> ...



Vete a la mierda hijo de puta, tus argumentos no me interesan.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> O es un error de traducción o alguien esta desvariando mucho., ¿ estan atacando un barco con su-25 ? ¿ siguen atacandole, un dia despues  ? No tienen misiles antibuque en sus aviones de la aviación naval de Crimea. Joder, no entiendo nada de lo que hacen en el mar. Salvo tirar misiles, que supongo se podrian lanzar incluso desde el mismo puerto. Y si al remorcador le ataco un barco, ya es para despedir a un par de almirantes joder que eso no es el Pacifico.
> 
> Mapa de las plataformas , no se cuales habran atacado supongo que las que estan al oeste de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Será la más cercana a Odessa imagino, rusia tiene 8 plataformas en la zona.





__





Голицинское газоконденсатное месторождение — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org








Parece ser que el remolcador fue atacado por otro Barco.


----------



## npintos (20 Jun 2022)

Pido disculpas si ya estaba publicada la noticia, creo que es preocupante, tanto el incremento de la agresividad en los ataques, como la "inacción" de la defensa.

Ucrania golpea plataformas petroleras rusas en el Mar Negro.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las plataformas petroleras de "Chornomorneftegaz". Uno de ellos fue golpeado.

Había 12 personas en la plataforma, 5 fueron rescatadas, 3 de ellas resultaron heridas. El resto desapareció. El Ministerio de Defensa y el FSB participan en su búsqueda.

Así lo anunció el Gobernador de Crimea Sergey Aksyonov. 

El diputado de Crimea Mikhail Sheremet: "El ataque a las torres de 'Chernomorneftegaz' ha desatado las manos de la Federación Rusa, en un futuro cercano se infligirán ataques de represalia en los centros de toma de decisiones".

¿Otra amenaza o esta vez van en serio?

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## millie34u (20 Jun 2022)

Que los hayas votado ya dice mucho de tu nivel intelectual y de tu ojo clínico, figura.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Con el telón de fondo de los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Donetsk y los trabajos de contrabatería en Avdiivka, se ha lanzado una nueva oleada de ataques contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Kharkiv. El enemigo sigue afirmando que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se están preparando para una ofensiva en la región de Kharkiv para avanzar hacia Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> O es un error de traducción o alguien esta desvariando mucho., ¿ estan atacando un barco con su-25 ? ¿ siguen atacandole, un dia despues  ? No tienen misiles antibuque en sus aviones de la aviación naval de Crimea. Joder, no entiendo nada de lo que hacen en el mar. Salvo tirar misiles, que supongo se podrian lanzar incluso desde el mismo puerto. Y si al remorcador le ataco un barco, ya es para despedir a un par de almirantes joder que eso no es el Pacifico.
> 
> Mapa de las plataformas , no se cuales habran atacado supongo que las que estan al oeste de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Han atacado las tres plataformas más occidentales, las del complejo Odesskoe GM (Одесское ГМ). Aunque no se lea muy bien, en el mapa se ven las tres plataformas, desde la BK-1 a BK-3, justo al Este de la Isla de las Serpientes (O. Змеиный).


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Facil, pera que se rindan. La moral es fundamental salvo que quieras ganar por aniquilación que es mucho más costoso. Y no solo mueren los de Kiev, los voluntarios, los de las republicas y los civiles tambien caen. Vale , mucho menos pero es tu gente.

Con los puentes cortados, las comunicaciones en blanco ( es increible que salgan mirando los mapas en tiempo real , o mandando mensajitos en la misma linea dle frente ) , el gobierno huido, etc... la represión de los prorrusos o simplemente de los que no quieren luchar seria mucho más dificil.

Vale no haces nada de eso y vas por fuerza bruta, ademas concentrada en la linea del frente, pues te van a meter material hasta que se agoten los depositos de toda europa y los anglos, y reclutas aunque tengan que llevaralos a tiros. No es una estrategia inteligente para ganar, pero puedes ganar si los tuyos son más duros que lo son y tienes las reservas de la URSS.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que los bombardeos a Donietzk han bajado de intensidad
> desde que ayer hicieran una buena escabechina entre los ucros.
> En los próximos días se podrá comprobar cual ha sido el alcance
> e importancia de la 'cosecha" de ayer.



Poned enlace fuente o no es creíble.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

La alerta antiaérea ruge en las regiones ucranianas de Zhytomyr y Kyiv









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lituania, el tonto útil.
> 
> 
> Hoy, 15:12
> ...



Veo Lituania como un agente provocador puesto por los intereses bélicos occidentales.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Los países de la OTAN estarán preparados para utilizar armas nucleares en caso de amenaza - Jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Alemana

"Necesitamos tanto los medios como la voluntad política para poner en marcha una disuasión nuclear. Si es necesario, los países de la OTAN debemos estar preparados para utilizar armas nucleares si Rusia lo hace primero", dijo el general Ingo Gerhartz.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El líder checheno Ramzan Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de Toshkovka en la RNL









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096735
> 
> 
> Parece ser que el remolcador fue atacado por otro Barco.



Eso es un lago,

1.- Todos los puertos estan a la vista son media docena, solo 2 grandes, que no es la ocsta este yanqui , no deberia quedar un barco.

2.- Los barcos no son aviones, no los puedes sacar de los puertos y esconderlos.

3.- No solo estan aun a flote, es que los sacas por ahí , en el mar no se esconde nadie que no sea un submarino.

4.- No te pillan a pocos km de la costa, los radaes de crimea estan de fiesta, y te permiter atacar un barco ruso.

5.- El barco ruso tiene ruta conocida, y por lo tanto no es complicado acompañarlos de escolta aerea / maritima, o al menos despertar a lso de los radares.

6.- Si tanta importancia le das a la isla, arrasa la costa. Y pueden hacerlo.

Simpatias a un lado, más le vale a los rusos revisar quien comanda la flota del mar negro. Y mandarle a poner vias en Siberia. Porque es tonto de los cojones, o cobra de un segundo pagador.


----------



## ryder87 (20 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vete a la mierda hijo de puta, tus argumentos no me interesan.



Otro subnormal al ignore..


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

La empresa estatal de Crimea Chernomoneftgaz es una empresa exclusivamente civil con personal exclusivamente civil. El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas a la plataforma de la empresa en alta mar (desgraciadamente, es probable que haya víctimas que aún no se pueden encontrar) es nada menos que un acto de...

‼☠El ataque de la UFU en las torres de Chernomorneftegaz ha desatado las manos de Rusia, los centros de decisión serán atacados en un futuro próximo - Duma









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Un tren de tanques T-80BV retirados del servicio ha llegado a la República Popular de Luhansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sí, pero hoy no. Igual que el corte de gas y la bomba atómica.



El clapham te lo explicara con un simil .
Tienes 14 anos , tu rabo mide 14 cms y eres un adolescente precoz , tu padre a los 16 ya se habia tirado a su profesora de Latin .
Te regalan una caja con 50 condones chino 蝴蝶 talla " S " . Que regalo tan " util " , piensas . Como no quieres que se acaben , los ahorras y solo los usas con las tias mas wenorras . Has usado 4 , te quedan 46 hasta que un dia descubres que tu " Tesoro " vale cero 
Has crecido y tu rabo ha crecido contigo . Y tus condones talla "S" ( que te permitieron tirarte a Marilyn , Deborah , Samantha yJennifer )
ya no sirven porque ya no puedes usarlos . Tu rabo mide 18 cms y te " aprietan " , no te los puedes poner
El valor " subjetivo " de un condon ( y de la moneda fiat ) dependen de su uso .


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Colas para obtener pasaportes rusos en Melitopol

En Melitopol hay enormes colas para solicitar la ciudadanía rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

MÁS GENTE SE NIEGA A CONVERTIRSE EN CARNE DE CAÑON
‼El Departamento de Defensa Central de la brigada 101 de Transcarpacia, que fue enviada al Donbass a fines de abril, está intensificando los sentimientos de protesta. La tesis más importante es que el comando utiliza al personal como carne de cañón.‼


Melitópol. La cola para pasaportes rusos.
Sé que esto indica una gran demanda, pero las autoridades deberían haber anticipado esto y ampliado la capacidad de la oficina para este aumento.





Harman dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN estarán preparados para utilizar armas nucleares en caso de amenaza - Jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Alemana



un puto nazi de la Luftwaffe hablado de usar armas nucleares.... que puede salir mal


----------



## Julc (20 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vete a la mierda hijo de puta, tus argumentos no me interesan.



Y a mí ni me interesa ni me apetece compartir este foro con babuinos disfrazados de persona.
Al ignore.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ..., más le vale a los rusos revisar quien comanda la flota del mar negro. Y mandarle a poner vias en Siberia. Porque es tonto de los cojones, o cobra de un segundo pagador.





Tranqui, porque esta claro que el % de estúpidos esta repartido de forma equitativa por todo el mundo. Y lo interesante es que llegan lejos, los cabrones. Las Lastras rusas, ucranianas, lituanas, polacas, bielorrusas..., existen y mandan.


----------



## Snowball (20 Jun 2022)

After WWII, *Stalin transferred Vilnius from Belarus to Lithuania under conditions that Lithuania will not use this territory to interfere with the USSR *(and Russia as its successor). So, as a result of their actions Lithuania forfeited their capital Vilnius, and its surrounding territory to Belarus


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On June 20, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces took control of the village of Toshkivka Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Azot...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 20 de junio de 2022








 Las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control del pueblo de Toshkivka
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la planta Azot de la ciudad de Severodonetsk
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Zolote
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Ustynivka


----------



## Snowball (20 Jun 2022)

Esto le prometieron los tres mosqueteros a Elenzky la semana pasada?

_Ahead of the new Lithuanian transit ban taking effect, *the state railways service was reportedly awaiting final word from the European* Commission on enforcing it:_



> _The cargo unit of Lithuania's state railways service set out details of the ban in a letter to clients following *"clarification" from the European Commission* on the mechanism for applying the sanctions.
> Previously, Lithuanian Deputy Foreign Minister Mantas Adomenas said the ministry was waiting for "clarification from the European Commission on applying European sanctions to Kaliningrad cargo transit."_



_Brussels then ruled that *"sanctioned goods and cargo should still be prohibited even if they travel from one part of Russia to another but through EU territory,"* according to Rueters/Rferl._


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre Lituania y el bloqueo de Kaliningrado.

En mi opinión, se trata de un intento de la UE de presionar a Moscú para que reanude el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream. Remitirse a los acuerdos no vale nada ahora: lo que sea rentable de romper, se romperá. No tiene sentido aferrarse al papel ahora. Es más probable que en Europa hayan decidido que, en respuesta al corte total del suministro de gas a la UE, organizarán el bloqueo terrestre de Kaliningrado, lo que hará que Rusia tenga que resolver los problemas de abastecimiento de Kaliningrado por mar y aire (aunque si se compara con los problemas alemanes con industrias enteras sin gas ruso, esto no es nada especial). Es importante entender que Lituania depende en primer lugar de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, y que tanto el bloqueo de Kaliningrado como el colapso de la economía alemana les benefician. Por lo tanto, un bloqueo terrestre de Kaliningrado es muy probable a medio plazo.

Romper este bloqueo por la fuerza y resolver el problema del "corredor polaco" significa primero una guerra convencional y luego nuclear con la OTAN. De ahí que se hable cada vez más de "disuasión nuclear" para intentar mantener este escenario en el marco de la guerra convencional.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Hasta hace poco, Seversk, una ciudad bastante importante para abastecer a las fuerzas de las AFU en Lysychansk, apenas aparecía en las noticias...

Los nazis del octavo batallón de la décima brigada Ogsh de las AFU decidieron contar cómo las AFU están en esta ciudad

Otro "grito de Yaroslavna".

"Somos militares del 8º batallón de la 10ª brigada, que tiene su base cerca de Seversk. Nos dirigimos a usted, señor Presidente, al señor Zaluzhny y al pueblo de Ucrania. Ha llegado el momento de escucharnos, nos mantenemos en el punto más caliente. Creemos que no nos han olvidado. Exigimos la rotación inmediata de nuestras tropas restantes, física y moralmente ya no somos lo suficientemente fuertes.

¡No hay mando! ¡Sin equipo, no hay frente a casa! ¡No hay artillería! Estamos con ametralladoras contra tanques. Las promesas del mando no se han cumplido desde hace más de 3 semanas. Algunos coleccionan estrellas en sus tirantes y otros van a una muerte segura. En estas condiciones nos veremos obligados a negarnos a realizar tareas de combate, porque ante todo somos personas, no carne. No estamos solos, somos muchos. Hay que cambiar el sistema, porque no habrá nadie que defienda la patria...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov emitió una declaración sobre el intercambio de "Tyra

"Declaro con plena responsabilidad que los informes de que la nacionalista ucraniana Yuliya Pajivska, apodada 'Tyra', fue supuestamente intercambiada por el hijo de mi representante adjunto en Crimea y Sebastopol, Murad Saidov - Adam Hrytsenko, no son ciertos.

Adam Hrytsenko es un ciudadano ucraniano y, según el testimonio de su propio padre (en el vídeo, - ed.), sigue siendo un prisionero en su propio país. No es mi prerrogativa sustituir a los ciudadanos ucranianos por nazis ucranianos, y esas cuestiones no son de mi competencia.

Y recomendaría a todos los periodistas sin escrúpulos, que promueven este tema, que muestren al menos algo de ética profesional y respalden la información que distribuyen con hechos concretos. Al difundir versiones no probadas y completamente falsas de los hechos, corres el riesgo de caer en el artículo 207.3 del Código Penal de la Federación Rusa", dijo Kadyrov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El Mando Operativo Sur de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas informó de que 14 misiles volaron hacia la región de Odessa durante el día.
Es comprensible que guarden silencio sobre los resultados de los ataques, aunque el vídeo desde tierra mostró que el aeródromo de Shkolny había sido alcanzado (antes, Artsyz también había sido alcanzado).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jun 2022)

Lo de Lituania sí es un órdago ojito...


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando no tiene un plan y no demuestras al adversario que lineas no puede cruzar.
> 
> Los subnormales de Kiev se permiten amenazar el puente de Crimea, sin que intantaneamente se vaporicen un par de puentes de Dnieper. O atacar barcos desde la costa sin que se destruyan los puertos de Odesa , y a mi que no me cuenten que es que lo van a tomar y los necesitan. Luego lo reconstruyes si es que llegas.
> 
> No hay desde el principio un plan politico, y no hay un plan militar general. Y si, sere un general de salon, pero es que se ve de lejos. No hay una coordinación, ayer volaban drones siguiendo a un remolcador que acercaba suministros a una isla dentro del rango del enemigo sin protección ¿ que cojones es esto ? Claro que les dna disgustos, y disgustos evitables. Hoy van un paso más, porque ayer no hubo respuesta contundente, Zelenky bombardea a los civiles y sigue recibiendo a los europeos con pompa en su palacio, venga coño. Me imagino a Sadam o Gadafi recibiendo aliados en limusinas. Putin vive de los voluntarios, y se va a acabar cansando, porque no puedes dejar la victoria en el esfuerzo de los da abajo para no mojarte tu.



Putiniano es desesperante , a mí ya me cansa, imagina a los civiles bombardeados o la tropa que está combatiendo lo que pensaran, como dices se acabarán hartando.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

¿Donde está Pokemon Vilnus cuando se le necesita?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo de Lituania sí es un órdago ojito...



Rusia no va a hacer nada.

Sigo pensando que podrían montar una bomba nuclear en un tren, pasearla por toda Ucrania y Rusia no respondería


----------



## Snowball (20 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Donde está Pokemon Vilnus cuando se le necesita?



Jojojo

Estará camino al aeropuerto


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (20 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Donde está Pokemon Vilnus cuando se le necesita?



Murió de viruela del mono


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Estará camino al aeropuerto



Pues yo tengo familia allí. Español-Lituana con 3 niños muy pequeños.
La última vez que hablé con ellos, decian que desde que se lío en Ucrania, allí todo era prepararse para esto. Espero que puedan salir de allí si se acaba liando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es un lago,
> 
> 1.- Todos los puertos estan a la vista son media docena, solo 2 grandes, que no es la ocsta este yanqui , no deberia quedar un barco.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en parte, debe ser más complicado de lo que nos pensamos.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes. Me gustaría leer algún resumen de la guerra en los últimos días, acontecimientos importantes etc. Gracias.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jun 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Si la economia europea entra en recesion profunda y empiezan a caer gobiernos entonces ucrania perdera el apoyo occidental y se repetira la de Afganistán.



Si la economia de la UE sigue en recesion terminaran por caer los gobiernos pro Otan y volveremos a comprar gas ruso, despues de una negociacion, sin ingleses, ni usanos por el medio.


----------



## kikepm (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El dolar, como cualquier moneda fiat, es una 'acción del Estado', un valor bursátil. Si el dolar cae, y eso si estoy en lo cierto lo veremos en la cercana guerra civil americana, toda esa deuda en dolares se minimizará. Y después de (y/o durante) su guerrita civil, ellos podrán re-comprar esos dolares a bajo precio, o bien crear un 'new dolar'. Para entonces Europa estará arrasada, China arruinada por la brutal caída de las exportaciones, y Rusia desgastada por el conflicto, aunque quizá sean los que mejor terminen después del follón.



Esta visión del dólar como una acción que sube o baja su cotización, y que puede ser recomprada por el emisor para jugar y obtener un beneficio es un tanto simplista.

Obvia por un lado la función monetaria del dólar, que no es poca cosa, la principal economía del mundo basa el cálculo económico de trillones de interacciones en el hecho de que el dólar represente un valor más o menos estable.

Si, como dices, ellos pudieran recomprar esos dólares a bajo precio, esto significaría que la capacidad de compra de cada dólar se ha vuelto una mínima fracción del valor actual. Es decir, estás hablando de hiperinflación o inflación de doble dígito sostenida durante años.

Esto es incompatible con la función monetaria del dólar. Recomprar dólares cuyo valor de cambio es menor que el del papel con que están construidos, significa que el colapso monetario del dólar es un hecho.

En este hipotético caso, no sería la economía europea, o la rusa, o la china, la que estaría arrasada, me temo. O quizás si, es posible, Pero la que sin duda habría quedado arrasada es la economía de USA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



6.000 dicen otras fuentes.


Cerca de la ciudad de Lisichansk y la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk, unos 6.000 militares ucranianos pueden estar rodeados. Así lo anunció el lunes 20 de junio Vitaly Kiselev, Ministro Adjunto del Interior de la República Popular de Luhansk (LPR). 

iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 17:32

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya pueden utilizar los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems, Haymars) recibidos de los Estados Unidos para bombardear los asentamientos de la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo el teniente coronel de la Milicia Popular de la RPD Andrei Baevsky. en Canal Uno.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Muchos suscriptores están pidiendo opiniones sobre Tyra. No tengo ninguna información interna sobre ella. Y sólo puedo confiar en las versiones expresadas en Telegram.

Si realmente se trata de un contrato turbio con el objetivo de extraer un mayor checheno (o cualquier otro), entonces es un truco sucio. Y hacia nuestros prisioneros, que merecían ser rescatados en primer lugar. Y hacia los que tomaron prisioneros a Tayra.

La parte chechena refuta esta versión. Pero en cualquier caso, el silencio y la falta de reacción oficial han jugado una vez más a favor de la propaganda ucraniana, que parece haber aprendido a conseguir el máximo efecto informativo con los mínimos medios. Aprovechando las "peculiaridades nacionales de la política rusa".

Eligieron una figura que causara un efecto explosivo. Y tenían razón: los que deberían dar explicaciones callan, la justa ira se extiende en Telegram, los gallardos comandantes del pasado hacen gárgaras con los "propagandistas" domésticos (bueno, quién más tiene la culpa, son los más fáciles de alcanzar), los jokhly ganan allí y allá.

Esto, por cierto, no es un caso aislado. Nos enteramos de todos los intercambios exclusivamente por la parte ucraniana. Y al final no sabemos quién fue devuelto a casa. Y a quién se le devolvió.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la RNL informa que el grupo de las AFU que defiende Gorske y Zolote se encuentra en un cerco operativo. Tras la captura de Vrubivka y el avance de nuestras tropas hacia Cheshrovo (a 20 km de Lysychansk), era cuestión de tiempo.
Ahora el enemigo puede abastecer formalmente a la agrupación cercada a través de Rai Aleksandrovka, pero esta carretera ya está bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y del ejército de la LNR.
En consecuencia, con la captura del Valle de Mirny y Rai Aleksandrovka, el pebetero pasará de ser un pebetero operativo a un simple pebetero, donde según diversas estimaciones se sentarán entre 1.500 y 2.500 personas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No tienes razón, y no,no va a haber ninguna guerra nuclear.
> Europa y Usa siguen provocando a Rusia para que cambie su estrategia de guerra, pero no lo va a hacer.
> Afortunadamente Putin no es como tu.
> Siento decepcionarte.



No me decepcionas. Nadie en su sano juicio quiere una guerra nuclear, lo que pasa es que me dala sensación de que hay cosas que no tienes en cuenta: Una guerra no depende solo de las decisiones de los dirigentes, sino que depende de millones de variables externas que muchas veces no se puede controlar. La realidad está gobernada por la teoría del caos. Por ejemplo:

Un mal entendido entre dos barcos, un misil que se sale de su trayectoria, un líder político que ve que va a perder las elecciones, una represión a una minoría étnica, etc. Cualquiera de esas cosas pueden hacer que la olla a presión acabe por reventar. Y el hecho de que miles de soldados de Rusia y de la OTAN estén interactuando a pocos kilómetros de separación incrementa las posibilidades de un malentendido.

Hemos estado muy,muy cerca de una guerra nuclear unas cinco o seis veces en la historia de la humanidad: Unas veces por errores técnicos y otras por decisiones temerarias. No hace mucho que Mike Pence decía que no era malo tener una guerra nuclear ya que ello aceleraría la segunda venida de Cristo (esto lo dijo un vicepresidente de Estados Unidos).

Si la OTAN sigue provocando a Rusia, Rusia va a intervenir (y con toda razón) Rusia, en un guerra convencional no podría hacer frente a los 40 países combinados de la OTAN, así que la única solución es empezar a enviar nucleares tácticas y al final todo se irá de madre.

Lo he dicho muchas veces, y lo he apoyado con datos: Estados Unidos se está hundiendo militar, económica y socialmente. En breve empezará a haber hambre en este país. Los imperios desesperados hacen cosas desesperadas.

Putin es probablemente el líder más brillante que hemos tenido en Europa en 50 años, pero enfrente tiene a una banda de monos con retraso metal y armados hasta los dientes. ¿Qué puedes hacer frente a un enemigo que no tiene ni siquiera control de sus esfínteres? Un enemigo que quema la casa con toda su familia dentro para hacer huir a un ladrón que ha entrado en la misma.

Toma las decisiones en tu vida que te correspondan para intentar estar preparado, y como dice el dicho: Espera lo mejor y prepárate para lo peor.


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Jun 2022)

*Una nota de "Elder Edda":*







"Me sorprendió leer en algunos canales que la segunda fase de la operación, es decir, la batalla general por el Donbass, ha terminado (y con un empate).

La batalla general de primavera-verano por el Donbass no sólo no ha terminado, sino que ni siquiera ha llegado a su clímax (es una tontería escribir todavía sobre el resultado). La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no se ha agotado, continúa, y el ritmo no disminuye. Sí, puede que no sea el más rápido y ciertamente hay problemas, pero en cuanto al frente de Izyum, los ejércitos 20, 35 y 29 han atravesado las zonas boscosas del sur de la región de Kharkov y se está combatiendo en la Republica de Donetsk.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan por todos los medios obstaculizar el avance de las tropas rusas y suponen una amenaza en el flanco derecho, operando en la línea Balakleya-Chepel. La artillería enemiga está operando desde allí (principalmente desde las zonas boscosas), y los saboteadores están intentando infiltrarse a través del río Seversky Donets. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están recurriendo activamente a las reservas, incluidas las unidades recién formadas, como la 4ª Brigada de Tanques, que se creó apenas en marzo. La artillería está muy activa.

Naturalmente, la artillería rusa golpea con mucha más fuerza, y algunos días hay ataques simplemente aplastantes contra las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas con proyectiles de cañón y cohetes, así como paquetes completos de misiles guiados por láser que vuelan contra las formaciones de la banda de Kiev, y no nos olvidamos de las acciones de nuestras divisiones de aviación y misiles.

Por el momento, las fuerzas del Ejército de Ucrania (a pesar de las fuertes pérdidas) todavía no tienen un gran problema con el número de personal. El embudo de la movilización atrae suficiente carne de cañón, la cuestión es la calidad del material. Los soldados viejos y jóvenes (de 18 a 60 años) llegan al frente y son golpeados al instante por los realmente terribles ataques de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Por ello, las AFU cuentan con un porcentaje muy elevado tanto de objetores de conciencia como de personas que habían sido dadas de baja por razones médicas.

Así que, como dije al principio del post, es extremadamente prematuro evaluar el resultado de la batalla general por el Donbass. Sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que la batalla en sí no se desarrolla en el vacío, sino que implica la lucha en un enorme frente desde el norte de la región de Kharkov hasta Mykolaiv. Además, el resultado de la batalla ni siquiera determinará en qué punto se detendrá, , sino el número de hombres y equipos ucranianos destruidos durante la batalla. De momento, su destrucción (en mi opinión subjetiva) va según lo previsto.






Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com






*-Desde Lugansk se informa que la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Gorskoye y Zolote se encuentra ahora en un cerco operativo. Después de la captura de Vrubovka y el avance de nuestras tropas en Chekhirovo (círculo rojo, a 20 km de Lisichansk), era solo cuestión de tiempo. Si bien el enemigo técnicamente puede abastecer al grupo rodeado a través de Rai Aleksandrovka, a través de los campos, este camino ya está bajo el fuego de las fuerzas rusas y aliadas. En consecuencia, cuando Mirnaya Dolina y Rai Aleksandrovka (doble círculo) se tomen, el caldero pasará de ser un caldero operativo a un caldero de pleno derecho, donde, según diversas estimaciones, se encuentran de 1.500 a 2.500 combatientes ucranianos. 




*
@ILRUSSO1


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lo de Lituania sí es un órdago ojito...



Sí, y no "por casualidad", en paralelo simultaneo con la decisión del gerente alemán de la RENFE de Kazajistán, y lo de los 1.700 vagones de carbón.

Solo que el recorrido factico de esto de Kaliningrado es muy endeble.
Se les puede enviar a los lituanos un aviso estilo la respuesta que Rusia ha dado a Kazajistán.
(Ante la decisión del gerente alemán de la compañía kazaja de trenes, de bloquear tránsito, Rusia "_ha descubierto_" algunas minas marinas de la época soviética en la zona del puerto de Novorosisk, que es el que utiliza Kazajistán para exportar su petróleo. La carga y navegación de petróleo kazajo se ha suspendido "_por razones de seguridad_", al menos hasta final de mes).

La fuerza de Lituania radica en su punto más débil. 
La economía ya la tienen bastante lamentosa (inflación entre el 15-18 %, teniendo el euro como moneda...). Y acuerdos intra-bálticos aparte, su conexión con la economía global es el puerto de Klaípeda (el único puerto).
Ese puerto tiene una bocana de apenas 240 m.
Solo 240 m de ancho de boca separan Lituania de la economía internacional y global.....
(La otra puerta es una endeble vía de tren con Polonia, sin apenas capacidad de tránsito...)

La aparición (supuesta o real) de "alguna mina antigua", y ya para el escalado, la declaración de bloqueo naval ruso (aunque sea más de boquilla que otra cosa), es más que suficiente para compensar con creces el bloqueo terrestre a Kaliningrado.

La estrategia de las ofensivas económicas de la UE (Alemania en especial), parece ser:
a.- Que Rusia siga vendiendo materias primas, pero que no las cobre.
Como eso falló, por lo del decreto de Putin de pago=cobro=rublo, siguiente plan.

b.- Que Rusia siga vendiendo materias primas, y las cobre, pero que cobre poquito (estigmatizando lo ruso y tal...)
Como eso también falló, pues las tensiones del mercado han elevado tanto los precios, Rusia vendiendo menos, cobra lo mismo o más, y además, le han regalado una interesantísima opción de diplomacia económica, al intercambiar ventas "con descuento" por favores e influencia política (Nota: esa venta "con descuento" es muuuuuuy relativa, pues aun y con el descuento, los precios efectivos son iguales o superiores a los anteriores, y muy superiores a los precios estimados presupuestados en el Presupuesto Público del Estado). Así que nuevo cambio de planes.

c.- Movilizar a todas nuestras "antenas", para dificultar/evitar que Rusia venda (y cobre) algo. 
Es un poco en plan estrategia de "Jodido yo, jodidos todos", por lo de que para Alemania estos precios de materias primas ya le suponen una debacle económica, así que "debaclear" un poco a todos los demás, pues como que no le duele. Es la estrategia de poner un potente ventilador delante de un montón de mierda. 
Veremos a donde llega, pero de momento, a Kazajistán (y sus clientes de petróleo), no creo que les haga muy felices.

Por cierto, el _JEFE_ de los trenes kazajos es el Sr. Ulf Wokurka, alemán. 








Invest In Kazakhstan - Board of Directors


Board of Directors, Mr. Askar Mamin, Mr. Alikhan Smailov Mr. Roman Sklyar, Mr. Mukhtar Tileuberdi, Mr. Aset Irgaliyev, Mr. Meirzhan Yussupov, Mr. Zhaslan Madiev, Mr. Ulf Wokurka, Mr. Fettah Tamince, Mrs. Aizhan Naurzgaliyeva




invest.gov.kz


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ...
> Melitópol. La cola para pasaportes rusos.
> Sé que esto indica una gran demanda, pero las autoridades deberían haber anticipado esto y ampliado la capacidad de la oficina para este aumento.
> 
> ....



*Temperamento ruso*

Hubo un tiempo que mi hermano tuvo como novia una rusa que conoció en Barcelona, cuando fue a verla a Moscú hicieron el típico trayecto que incluida visita a museos, en uno de estos había dos colas una para rusos pequeña, se ve que se entraba sin pagar y otra para extranjeros mucho más larga. Su novia rusa le puso en la cola de los rusos, cuando le llego el turno la señora que hacia de taquillera le dijo; "tu no eres ruso", mi hermano le pregunto que como lo había sabido - habla bastante ruso - la taquillera le respondió; "¿Has visto algún ruso que riera o sonriera mientras hace cola?".


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Continúan los bombardeos nazis sobre Donestk, sigo sin entender a qué c. Esperan para suprimir las baterías que causan los ataques.
Que guerra mas rara.


Donetsk fue golpeado por un fuerte ataque con misiles, presumiblemente del MLRS HIMARS estadounidense: 4 civiles fueron hospitalizados, incluido un niño.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un ataque con misiles en el distrito Kuibyshevsky de Donetsk. Los marcos de las ventanas y los balcones fueron derribados por la onda expansiva y el cráter tiene más de cuatro metros y dos metros de profundidad.

Los bastardos ucronazis lanzaron un ataque con misiles, presumiblemente del HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, como lo demuestran los fragmentos encontrados cerca de las casas afectadas.

“Hay algún tipo de material polimérico adentro, debajo hay una capa de metal en polvo. Esto no es absolutamente un proyectil, son fragmentos de un misil que cayó aquí ”.

Anteriormente, el cuartel general de defensa territorial de la RPD informó que más de 2.500 residentes de la región de Kuibyshev se quedaron sin electricidad debido al bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Manda cojones que todavia siga habiendo proasesinos rusos, en este foro tambien, negando el genocidio ruso.


----------



## Archimanguina (20 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues yo tengo familia allí. Español-Lituana con 3 niños muy pequeños.
> La última vez que hablé con ellos, decian que desde que se lío en Ucrania, allí todo era prepararse para esto. Espero que puedan salir de allí si se acaba liando.



si se acaba liando no habra lugar al que escapar.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

El girasolín que no falte. Al igual que las jeringuillas y los emoticonos con bozal, es un detector ideal.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*Los contraataques exitosos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Zaporozhye obligan a la Federación Rusa a enviar refuerzos allí* - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra.

▪Los invasores se preparan para atacar Slavyansk desde el sureste de Izyum y el oeste de Liman.

▪El enemigo está fortaleciendo la defensa en dirección sur debido a los recientes contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de la frontera de la región de Kherson-Nikolaev.

▪La artillería de la Federación Rusa en combinación con infantería pequeña no es suficiente para avanzar dentro de Severodonetsk.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jun 2022)

Para todo el hilo:

Tengo el orgullo y el honor de meter un post de los de aprender cosas importantes altamente nutricionales.

Del Doctor Ugo Bardy:

What's Really Happening in Ukraine? The Rules of Disinformation During Wartime



> _*REGLAS PARA DETECTAR LA DESINFORMACIÓN DURANTE LA GUERRA
> 1. Cuando las noticias informan de una gran victoria de su bando que implica un resultado verificable, por ejemplo, la ocupación de una ciudad o región, lo más probable es que sea cierto.
> 2. Cuando las noticias informan que un ataque enemigo ha sido rechazado y que el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas, significa que el ataque enemigo fue exitoso y que su lado sufrió grandes pérdidas. *_





> _*3. Cuando ya no escuche nada de un contingente, ciudad o región específica, significa que el contingente ha sido destruido o que la ciudad/región ha sido conquistada por el enemigo.
> 4. Cuando lea noticias no verificables ("crucero enemigo hundido" o "grandes pérdidas del enemigo"), lo más probable es que sea falsa.*_





> _*5. Todo lo que escuches de los "expertos" tiene valor cero. Con una excepción: cuando los expertos comienzan a decir que "la situación se ve mal, pero la victoria final es segura", significa que la guerra está perdida. *_





> *6. La regla de oro: nunca, nunca confíes en nada de lo que te digan los medios.*



Un saludo.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Curioso que ninguno de los medios "occidentales" hable sobre la declaración 
del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso y sobre lo que dijo Peskov sobre la ilegalidad 
del bloqueo por parte de Lituania, y que Rusia podría tomar medidas oportunas. 
Nada de nada en los medios británicos, USAnos, alemanes y polacos. 
Algo se cuece en el aire.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para todo el hilo:
> 
> Tengo el orgullo y el honor de meter un post de los de aprender cosas importantes altamente nutricionales.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que muchos llevamos aplicando desde que comenzó todo esto. Lo que sale de los expertos es en muchos casos (casi siempre) juicios de valor y pensamiento ilusorio. En el fondo saben tanto como podamos saber nosotros (o incluso menos)


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Curioso que ninguno de los medios "occidentales" hable sobre la declaración
> del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso y sobre lo que dijo Peskov sobre la ilegalidad
> del bloqueo por parte de Lituania, y que Rusia podría tomar medidas oportunas.
> Nada de nada en los medios británicos, USAnos, alemanes y polacos.
> Algo se cuece en el aire.



Yo creo que cuando Rusia de una respuesta "contundente" al bloqueo de la carretera a Kaliningrado, los medios occidentales dirán: ¿Veis? ¡Si eJke Rusia quiere invadir toa Uropa¡ ¡Ke son mu malos! ¡Si ya lo decíamos nosotrojjjj!

Y la borregada de los NPC's apoyará con su sangre la guerra con Rusia.

Ya lo dijo Blinker: Vamos a hacer cosas que ni siquiera hubiéramos soñado con hacer antes.

Vamos a una guerra OTAN-Rusia en suelo europeo. Los americanos están cayendo y en menos de diez años Estados Unidos estará pasando hambre y en medio de una guerra civil: Ya no tienen nada que perder.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Aksyonov sobre la situación con el ataque a las plataformas de Chernomorneftegaz":

3 civiles heridos
7 civiles desaparecidos (búsqueda en curso)
94 personas evacuadas de los muelles

No se esperan problemas con el suministro de gas a Crimea.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las preguntas sobre Lituania y el bloqueo de Kaliningrado.
> 
> En mi opinión, se trata de un intento de la UE de presionar a Moscú para que reanude el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream. Remitirse a los acuerdos no vale nada ahora: lo que sea rentable de romper, se romperá. No tiene sentido aferrarse al papel ahora. Es más probable que en Europa hayan decidido que, en respuesta al corte total del suministro de gas a la UE, organizarán el bloqueo terrestre de Kaliningrado, lo que hará que Rusia tenga que resolver los problemas de abastecimiento de Kaliningrado por mar y aire (aunque si se compara con los problemas alemanes con industrias enteras sin gas ruso, esto no es nada especial). Es importante entender que Lituania depende en primer lugar de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, y que tanto el bloqueo de Kaliningrado como el colapso de la economía alemana les benefician. Por lo tanto, un bloqueo terrestre de Kaliningrado es muy probable a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



El camarada @Harman viene a confirmar lo que ya viene diciendo el clapham desde el siglo XII .
Esta guerra no es un conflicto entre la OTAN y Rusia ( o sea , entre las Potencias Aliadas ) y Rusia , sino un conflicto entre el IV Reich y Rusia
Podeis llamarle " IV Reich , Union Europea o Lebensraum , es lo mismo .
A EE UU le conviene una guerra entre el IV Reich y Rusia porque su complejo militar industrial hace caja .
A Reino Hundido tambien le conviene , porque una UE arruinada es mas debil y mas proclive a firmar un Tratado comercial mas ventajoso para London
Rusia gana porque recupera territorios " historicos " . La unica que pierde es el Lebensraum
Los balticos y Polonia son colonias de Berlin . El bloqueo de Kaliningrado es una trampa para que Rusia abra " otro " frente y justifique que la OTAN se implique mas ( mas caja para el Lobbye militar - industrial yankee )
Si como dice el camarada @Harman el bloqueo de Kalingrado es una respuesta al corte " parcial " ( 50 % ) del gas ruso que recibe Alemania via Nord Stream I , entonces , la medida mas logica seria cortar el suministro hasta que el bloqueo a Kalingrado cese
A ver quien se rinde primero .


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Navalny es una víctima del comunismo

Alexei Navalny ha recibido un premio de la Fundación para el Recuerdo de las Víctimas del Comunismo. Esta fundación conmemorativa, según Wikipedia, es una organización anticomunista estadounidense sin ánimo de lucro creada en 1993 por una ley del Congreso de Estados Unidos para "proporcionar a los estadounidenses información educativa sobre la ideología, la historia y el legado del comunismo".

Sus fundadores son Zbigniew Brzezinski, uno de los principales ideólogos de la política exterior estadounidense (en su momento) de origen polaco, y Leo Eugene Dobrianski, historiador estadounidense y nacionalista ucraniano a tiempo parcial. Nuestros colegas informan ( _t.me/c/1697885394/4298_ ) de que también dirigió el "Comité Nacional de Naciones Esclavizadas" anticomunista estadounidense y dirigió una asociación de antiguos miembros de la división nazi SS Galicia.

t.me/pezdicide/1614 - zinc

El comunismo tiene brazos largos. Al parecer, fueron los comunistas quienes primero obligaron a Navalny a cometer un fraude y luego lo encarcelaron por ello.
Y todo porque la directiva secreta de Stalin de los años 30 de perseguir a todos los Navalny empezando por su bisabuelo sigue vigente.
Otro crimen poco conocido del estalinismo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Continúan los bombardeos nazis sobre Donestk, sigo sin entender a qué



Al principio del conflicto recuerdo una entrevista que le hicieron desde un programa de Tv de España a un profesor Universitario Ucraniano, entre las preguntas una tan simple como cual era el problema de los últimos años en Ucrania, el tipo respondió con toda naturalidad que el problema es que había demasiados Rusos, y como no se querían ir porque habían nacido allí, la única solución era matarlos.

Porque los bombardeos? porque matan Rusos. Después simplemente desde Europa cogen las imágenes y camban el titular y dicen que el ataque es sobre Jarkov y que fueron los Rusos. Nadie en Europa va a comprobar si es verdad o no.


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Un fuerte ataque con cohetes, probablemente de un HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, impacta en Donetsk; hay civiles heridos, entre ellos un niño

Un depósito de vehículos en Gvardeika está en llamas. Los golpes en los distritos de Kuibyshev, Kirov, Kiev y Budennovsk de la capital de la DNR han dañado casas, pisos, roto los marcos de las ventanas y los balcones, uno de los cráteres tiene más de 4 metros de profundidad.

Los terroristas ucranianos atacaron con cohetes, presumiblemente lanzacohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense, como demuestran las piezas encontradas cerca de las casas dañadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Los rusos no hacen más que llorar y llorar, si le atacan algo.. lloro, si le ponen sanciones... más lloros, si no se permite el paso para que el nazi de su ministro vaya a Serbia... rabietas, ahora llorandole a Lituania. 

Cansan de cojones.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Navalny es una víctima del comunismo
> 
> Alexei Navalny ha recibido un premio de la Fundación para el Recuerdo de las Víctimas del Comunismo. Esta fundación conmemorativa, según Wikipedia, es una organización anticomunista estadounidense sin ánimo de lucro creada en 1993 por una ley del Congreso de Estados Unidos para "proporcionar a los estadounidenses información educativa sobre la ideología, la historia y el legado del comunismo".
> 
> ...



Navalny sigue con vida gracias a que esta custodiado en una carcel rusa

en caso contario la CIA ya se lo habria cargado y lo habria convertido en otro martir asesinado presuntamente por Putin


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un fuerte ataque con cohetes, probablemente de un HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, impacta en Donetsk; hay civiles heridos, entre ellos un niño
> 
> Un depósito de vehículos en Gvardeika está en llamas. Los golpes en los distritos de Kuibyshev, Kirov, Kiev y Budennovsk de la capital de la DNR han dañado casas, pisos, roto los marcos de las ventanas y los balcones, uno de los cráteres tiene más de 4 metros de profundidad.
> 
> ...



Esto tiene que parar de una puta vez: Está muriendo gente inocente.
Si Rusia no da de una puta vez un golpe de efecto, occidente va a ir suministrando cada vez armas más y más sofisticadas y mas mercenarios.
Occidente le está perdiendo el respecto a Putin.

Rusia tiene que empezar a derribar los aviones americanos que traen las armas y bombardear los aeropuertos polacos desde los que salen los aviones Ucranianos.

USA ya le ha declarado la guerra a Rusia.

¿A que cojones espera Putin? ¿A que la gente del Donbass desaparezca? ¿A que los americanos pidan perdón y se retiren?


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explicara con un simil .
> Tienes 14 anos , tu rabo mide 14 cms y eres un adolescente precoz , tu padre a los 16 ya se habia tirado a su profesora de Latin .
> Te regalan una caja con 50 condones chino 蝴蝶 talla " S " . Que regalo tan " util " , piensas . Como no quieres que se acaben , los ahorras y solo los usas con las tias mas wenorras . Has usado 4 , te quedan 46 hasta que un dia descubres que tu " Tesoro " vale cero
> Has crecido y tu rabo ha crecido contigo . Y tus condones talla "S" ( que te permitieron tirarte a Marilyn , Deborah , Samantha yJennifer )
> ...



El rublo no sirve, precisamente es el condón pequeño -yo 22 cm- Esto no lo dice el Mick, lo dijo Paul Krugman.
El oro tampoco. Bueno sirve para comerciar esclavos y pedrería en Botswana, pero Mcdonald's, Adidas, microchips, Microsoft sólo dólares. Rusia no necesita condones: *LE CORTARON LA POLLA AL RAS.*
Esto ya lo sabía Gadafi que a las amebas del mamapollato checheno les vendía los dinares, o Maduro los petros bolivarenses, pero la de ellos siempre en dólares.

​


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Jun 2022)

West at inflection point in Ukraine war - Indian Punchline

*Occidente en punto de inflexión en la guerra de Ucrania*




(LR) El presidente rumano Iohannis, el primer ministro italiano Draghi, el presidente ucraniano Zelensky, el presidente francés Macron y el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz celebraron una conferencia de prensa en Kyiv, Ucrania, el 16 de junio de 2022.

Henry Kissinger predijo hace unas tres semanas que la guerra de Ucrania estaba peligrosamente cerca de convertirse en una guerra contra Rusia. Ese fue un comentario profético. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo en una entrevista el fin de semana al periódico alemán _Bild am Sonntag_ que, según la estimación de la alianza, la guerra de Ucrania podría prolongarse durante años. 

“Debemos prepararnos para el hecho de que podría llevar años. No debemos dejar de apoyar a Ucrania. Incluso si los costos son altos, no solo por el apoyo militar, sino también por el aumento de los precios de la energía y los alimentos”, dijo Stoltenberg. Agregó que el suministro de armamento de última generación a las tropas ucranianas aumentaría las posibilidades de liberar la región de Donbass del control ruso.

El comentario significa una participación más profunda de la OTAN en la guerra basada en la creencia no solo de que Rusia puede ser derrotada en Ucrania ("borrar Rusia"), sino que el costo no debería importar. Los jefes de la OTAN tradicionalmente siguen el ejemplo de Washington, y Stoltenberg habló apenas quince días antes de la cumbre de la alianza en Madrid. 

Curiosamente, el primer ministro del Reino Unido, Boris Johnson, en un artículo de opinión para el Sunday Times de Londres después de una visita sorpresa a Kiev el viernes, complementó virtualmente las palabras de Stoltenberg, enfatizando la necesidad de evitar la “fatiga de Ucrania”. Johnson señaló que con las fuerzas rusas ganando terreno “centímetro a centímetro”, era vital que los amigos de Ucrania demostraran su apoyo a largo plazo, lo que significaba garantizar que “Ucrania reciba armas, equipos, municiones y entrenamiento más rápidamente que el invasor”. 
Johnson describió “cuatro pasos vitales para reclutar tiempo para la causa de Ucrania”. Primero, dijo, “debemos asegurarnos de que Ucrania reciba armas, equipos, municiones y entrenamiento más rápidamente que el invasor, y desarrollar su capacidad para usar nuestra ayuda”. En segundo lugar, “debemos ayudar a preservar la viabilidad del estado ucraniano”.

En tercer lugar, “necesitamos un esfuerzo a largo plazo para desarrollar rutas terrestres alternativas” para Ucrania para que su economía “siga funcionando”. En cuarto lugar, es crucial que se levante el bloqueo ruso de Odessa y otros puertos ucranianos y “seguiremos suministrando las armas necesarias para protegerlos”. 

Johnson admitió que todo esto requiere “un esfuerzo decidido… que dure meses y años”. Pero el imperativo de fortalecer la capacidad del presidente Zelensky para librar la guerra también es vital para “proteger nuestra propia seguridad tanto como la de Ucrania”. Stoltenberg y Johnson hablaron después de que el ejecutivo de la UE recomendara que Ucrania debería ser reconocida oficialmente como candidata para unirse al bloque (que se espera que sea respaldada en una cumbre programada para el 23 y 24 de junio). 

Mientras tanto, las fuerzas rusas están logrando constantemente éxitos tácticos en la región de Donbass y en la estabilización de la línea del frente en otros sectores. Los combates más intensos están en curso en el área de Severodonetsk-Lysichansk y alrededor de Slavyansk, pero la situación también es tensa en la región de Kharkiv y en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson en el sur.

Las fuerzas rusas están atacando la infraestructura militar y las concentraciones de equipos de las fuerzas ucranianas. Según el MOD ruso, solo en el período de cinco días entre el 13 y el 17 de junio, según la versión rusa, parece que 1800 soldados ucranianos murieron y 291 equipos militares y 69 objetos de infraestructura militar fueron destruidos.

Una derrota en Donbass sería catastrófica para Zelensky, ya que la destrucción de sus mejores unidades militares desplegadas allí prácticamente deja a las regiones del sur como una fruta al alcance de la mano para las fuerzas rusas. También para la OTAN, su posición internacional se verá seriamente erosionada. El viernes, dos veteranos de guerra estadounidenses detenidos en el frente de Donetsk fueron exhibidos en la televisión rusa pidiendo ayuda a sus familias. Se pueden esperar más imágenes de este tipo en los próximos días.

Johnson escribió de manera alarmante que la Doctrina Putin arroga a Rusia el derecho eterno de “recuperar” cualquier territorio habitado por eslavos y esto “permitiría la conquista de vastas extensiones de Europa, incluidos los aliados de la OTAN”. Esto es hipérbole. Para recuperar sus territorios del este y del sur, los ucranianos tendrán que librar una larga guerra, pero también dependerán de manera crítica de la enorme asistencia militar, financiera y económica de Europa. Por otro lado, la unidad europea es frágil y se está instalando un “cansancio”. 

Tampoco existe una visión coherente sobre el objetivo final de la OTAN. Ucrania es un agujero negro indigno de un Plan Marshall. Como era de esperar, hay una gran circunspección por parte de Alemania para desperdiciar sus recursos en Ucrania. 
Finalmente, la crisis económica cada vez más profunda en Occidente (alta inflación y costo de vida y creciente probabilidad de recesión) está a las puertas como lobos aullando en un paraíso invernal. El público europeo ya no se vuelve sentimental al ver a los refugiados ucranianos. La coartada de que Putin es responsable de todo esto no funcionará. 

Fundamentalmente, las economías occidentales se enfrentan a una crisis sistémica. La complacencia de que la economía de EE. UU. basada en la moneda de reserva es inmune a la creciente deuda; que el sistema del petrodólar obliga al mundo entero a comprar dólares para financiar sus necesidades; que la avalancha de bienes de consumo chinos baratos y energía barata de Rusia y los Estados del Golfo mantendrían a raya la inflación; que las subidas de tipos de interés curarán la inflación estructural; y, sobre todo, que se pueden manejar las consecuencias de llevar un martillo de guerra comercial a un sistema de red complejo en la economía mundial: estas nociones quedan expuestas. 

Cuando las imprentas de dinero zumbaban en Europa y América, nadie se sentía incómodo por las fallas estructurales del sistema. En una neblina de fanfarronadas ideológicas, la Administración Biden y su socio menor en Bruselas no prestaron la debida diligencia antes de sancionar a Rusia y su energía y recursos. Europa está mucho peor que Estados Unidos. La inflación en Europa está bien en dos dígitos. Es posible que ya haya comenzado una crisis de la deuda soberana europea.
La acelerada crisis inflacionaria amenaza la posición de los políticos occidentales, ya que se encontrarán con una verdadera ira popular una vez que la inflación se lleve a la clase media y los altos precios de la energía destruyan las ganancias comerciales.

¿Cómo detener la debacle _política _ que se desarrolla a fuego lento tanto para Europa como para los EE. UU.? La forma lógica es obligar a Zelensky a ir a la mesa de negociaciones y discutir un acuerdo. La narrativa de continuar el desgaste contra las fuerzas rusas durante los próximos meses, para infligir daño a Rusia, no ayuda a los políticos europeos. Han caído Mariupol, Jerson y Zaporizhzhia. Donbass también podría, pronto. ¿Cuál es la próxima línea roja? Odesa? 

*Paradójicamente, la larga guerra en Ucrania solo podría funcionar en beneficio de Rusia*. El discurso del presidente Putin en el SPIEF en San Petersburgo el viernes muestra cuán minuciosamente Moscú estudió el sistema financiero y económico occidental e identificó sus contradicciones estructurales. Putin es experto en usar el peso y la fuerza de sus oponentes para su propio beneficio en lugar de oponerse golpe por golpe. La sobreextensión de Occidente puede ser, en última instancia, su perdición. 

Ahí es donde se encuentra el punto de inflexión actual: si las contradicciones estructurales en las economías occidentales han madurado hasta convertirse en desorden. *Putin ve el futuro de Occidente como sombrío, golpeado simultáneamente por el retroceso de su propia imposición de sanciones y el aumento resultante en los precios de las materias primas, pero sin agilidad para desviar los golpes debido a las rigideces institucionales.
*
La gran pregunta hoy es en qué punto Rusia toma represalias contra los países que están involucrados en el negocio del tráfico de armas en Ucrania si aceleran en ese camino. Los ataques aéreos de aviones rusos el jueves pasado contra los grupos terroristas militantes albergados en la guarnición estadounidense en Al-Tanf en la frontera sirio-iraquí bien pueden haber llevado un mensaje.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando Rusia de una respuesta "contundente" al bloqueo de la carretera a Kaliningrado, los medios occidentales dirán: ¿Veis? ¡Si eJke Rusia quiere invadir toa Uropa¡ ¡Ke son mu malos! ¡Si ya lo decíamos nosotrojjjj!...
> 
> 
> Vamos a una guerra OTAN-Rusia en suelo europeo. Los americanos están cayendo y en menos de diez años Estados Unidos estará pasando hambre y en medio de una guerra civil: Ya no tienen nada que perder.



Sabiendo que los dirigentes lituanos solo hacen caso a EEUU, pues si que parece una provocación
para que Rusia se aplique en ese cebo. Sin embargo, puede ser la oportunidad para que Rusia haga
la prueba del algodón y mueva el frente al Báltico para comprobar por donde respiran los OTAnicos.

Por cierto, el acuerdo de 2002 entre la UE y Rusia sobre el tránsito desde y hacia Kaliningrado 
a través de Lituania no menciona sanciones, y es incondicional. Es decir, que o bien el tráfico
es permanente o, simplemente, no hay fronteras para Lituania.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Curioso que ninguno de los medios "occidentales" hable sobre la declaración
> del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso y sobre lo que dijo Peskov sobre la ilegalidad
> del bloqueo por parte de Lituania, y que Rusia podría tomar medidas oportunas.
> Nada de nada en los medios británicos, USAnos, alemanes y polacos.
> Algo se cuece en el aire.



En "El Spiegel" mencionan el tema en cuatro líneas.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Me gustaría leer algún resumen de la guerra en los últimos días, acontecimientos importantes etc. Gracias.



Te conectas con @MrPriede y por u$s 3 te entrega un paper detallado. También puede ser una mamada. 






Te la mama desde atrás, pero los 3 dólares te los paga en cuotas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Manda cojones que todavia siga habiendo proasesinos rusos, en este foro tambien, negando el genocidio ruso.



Y lo dice un imbecil cerebro plano que esta posteando en un hilito que lleva desde el 2014 rulando y la mayoria de los que leen y postean son antiotan...A ver si el imbecil eres tu jolagranputa
comete esto mientras cabronazo








1.260 drones ucranianos fueron derribado por las fuerzas rusas dese el inicio de la operación especial - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 20 jun (SANA) El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó en su actualización siria sobre los




sana.sy












Ataques rusos con misiles y artillería neutralizan a 450 militares ucranianos y destruyen 25 puestos de mando - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


La aviación táctica y militar atacó 47 áreas de concentración de personal y equipos militares y dest




sana.sy


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En "El Spiegel" mencionan el tema en cuatro líneas.



¿Qué dicen sobre el Estado Mayor vaporizado ayer?


----------



## niraj (20 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo marino: funcionario de Crimea*
> 
> El jefe de Crimea, controlada por Moscú, acusó el lunes a Ucrania de disparar contra plataformas de perforación petrolera frente a la costa de la península que fue anexionada por Rusia en 2014.
> 
> ...




Con esto creo que Ucrania le está pidiendo a Rusia que les deje sin salida al mar Negro


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Europa va ganando y por goleada a esos ORCOS-RUSINOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acojonante que esta medida la proponga el país de Mercedes, Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, BMW, Opel y Smart.... solo directos dan trabajo a 750.000 almas.
Los alemanes, como en la época de Hitler, no tienen medias tintas, cuando se hunden se hunden, pero con todo el equipo y a lo grande.
Me pregunto que les habrá prometido, o con que les habrá amenazado, yankilandia para que se estén suicidando como país.
De tener unos dirigentes que siempre buscaban aunque fuese un mal arreglo a convertirse en unos incendiarios con la histérica Van der lo que sea a la cabeza.
Van acabar llamando a la tata Merkel para que arregle el desaguisado.
Ya solo falta que pidan reducir el consumo de electricidad y el uso de electrodomésticos para hundir a Siemens, Bosch, Miele, Rowenta o Liebher


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Mal ya estan, si Rusia no sigue asesinando, violando y destruyendolo todo en el siguiente pais que desee es por que no puede... por el momento. Europa no se a que espera, Rusia es como un asesino en serie, no se le van a quitar las ganas de matar, hay que pararlo cuanto antes.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

Ya hay 6.000 gorriones metidos en la talega .


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando Rusia de una respuesta "contundente" al bloqueo de la carretera a Kaliningrado, los medios occidentales dirán: ¿Veis? ¡Si eJke Rusia quiere invadir toa Uropa¡ ¡Ke son mu malos! ¡Si ya lo decíamos nosotrojjjj!
> 
> Y la borregada de los NPC's apoyará con su sangre la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Ni hace falta, solo hay una docena de puentes sobre el Dnieper. La cantidad de suministros necesarios para el frente no podrian pasar por otros medios. No destruirlos es criminal para los civiles del Donbas y los voluntarios.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y lo dice un imbecil cerebro plano que esta posteando en un hilito que lleva desde el 2014 rulando y la mayoria de los que leen y postean son antiotan...A ver si el imbecil eres tu jolagranputa
> comete esto mientras cabronazo



Los prorrusos o putinianos que pululan por aqui sois un cáncer para cualquier sociedad, sois escoria, auténticas cucarachas que apoyan una invasión en la que están siendo masacrados gente inocente y no merecéis ni la más mínima atención....hijadelagranputa....rata de cloaca


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Qué dicen sobre el Estado Mayor vaporizado ayer?



Nada. Me refiero al bloqueo de Königsberg (Kalingrado) por el gobierno de Lituania.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

Te alegras de la muerte de civiles, misiles y obuses desperdiciados para que disfrutes de tu necrofilia.

Que bajo has caído, lo curioso es que las fuerzas de ucrania se quejan de que no tienen artillería para combatir a las fuerzas rusas, no me extraña si los banderistas como tu piensan así, prioridad en matar civiles que valientes sois.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Un misil de alta precisión Onyx golpeó un aeródromo en la región de Odessa, 
como resultado de lo cual se destruyó la estación de control de vehículos aéreos 
no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 y dos aviones no tripulados de este complejo en tierra. 
Esto fue informado por el Ministerio de defensa de Rusia.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Acojonante que esta medida la proponga el país de Mercedes, Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, BMW, Opel y Smart.... solo directos dan trabajo a 750.000 almas.
> Los alemanes, como en la época de Hitler, no tienen medias tintas, cuando se hunden se hunden, pero con todo el equipo y a lo grande.
> Me pregunto que les habrá prometido, o con que les habrá amenazado, yankilandia para que se estén suicidando como país.
> De tener unos dirigentes que siempre buscaban aunque fuese un mal arreglo a convertirse en unos incendiarios con la histérica Van der lo que sea a la cabeza.
> ...



Los dirigentes alemanes son simplemente traidores pagados por la CIA. No hay más.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte, debe ser más complicado de lo que nos pensamos.



No lo es. Una cosa seria que no pudieran , esto es no querrer hacerlo. Todos hemos visto la precisión de los misiles y la cantidad que lanzan todos los dias a blancos secundarios como una refineria, talleres de reparaciones, etc.... 

Solo hay 12 puentes. Los tumbas todos y a ver que pasa. Lo mismo con los 3 puertos, son más de 100 dias ...Hay fotos de lso barcos ucranianos ( algunos de los cuales devolvio Putin despues de haber sido capturados en Crimea en el 2014) amarados a los muellos. Los pueden destruir si quieren. Yo soy prorruso en esta guerra, pero no gilipollas, son decisiones politicas , no imposibilidades militares.

Venga que no pueden destruir las baterias , aunque no he visto un jodido bombardeo ( con bombas ) aereao en esa zona, por que los civiles y es dificil etc.. Pero los puentes y los muelles, pues no, eso no tiene dificultad si quieres hacerlo. De hecho el dia que lo decidan todo el mundo vera que no la tiene.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un misil de alta precisión Onyx golpeó un aeródromo en la región de Odessa,
> como resultado de lo cual se destruyó la estación de control de vehículos aéreos
> no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 y dos aviones no tripulados de este complejo en tierra.
> Esto fue informado por el Ministerio de defensa de Rusia.



ha respondido rapido


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya hay 6.000 gorriones metidos en la talega .



No creo que sean tantos. Es mucho más pequeño , mira la superficie en un mapa. Tampoco han tenido tiempo de acumular comida, estarian famelicos 6000 tios consumen un huevo diariamente. Yo pongo 600 - 800 para la porra de prisioneros.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Querer- poder... madre mía... Da Vinci, que era bastante genio intentó crear máquinas para volar; no pudo, pero no iba desencaminado, pero le faltaban avances, enormes avances y fruto de ello todo sus estudios se perdieron en las lágrimas de la lluvia... jajajjajaa...
> 
> La inflación no viene de políticas monetarias desacertadas, VIENE de ÍNFULAS IMPOSIBLES... EE.UU. quebró en 1973, e intentó hacer las cosas de otra manera, pero... llegó Reagan, llegó Greenspan y hoy tú tienes lo que tienes, NO POR DESACIERTO, sino porque de no haber tomado el camino que tomarón hoy TÚ PROBABLEMENTE serías COMUNISTA, no olvides jamás el entorno... o quizás no, pero se tomaron las decisiones que se tomaron para evitar lo que no se quería, que era corregir un camino consumista que era INVIABLE si se mantenía una guerra económica con la URSS... ¿bien, mal?; fue... y gracias a ello el LIBEGALISMO global ha convertido todo sector estratégico de un país en el MERCADO y así nos luce el pelo... Putin o Rusia o China de todo eso se habrán aprovechado o se aprovechan, pero no son los autores del desaguisado...
> 
> ...



Hombre, si argumentas diciendo que la URSS ganó la guerra fria, pues hombre..temo decirte que la URSS se fue a pique en 1991

Todo lo demás es un cúmulo de falacias y ad hominen de escándalo....

Qué sociedad me gustaría a mi? Si, QUIERO, porque todos tenemos un ideal, un objetivo, TODOS QUEREMOS un resultado, y esa es la clave

Solo tienes que salir de casa y hablar con la gente, qué le preocupa, seguramente te vas a encontrar cosas similares, pero también muchas distintas. No le preocupa lo mismo a alguien que está en paro desde hace 2 años, que a un ejecutivo de una mediana empresa, por ejemplo

A lo que voy es a que, aunque quieras, no puedes pretender tratar a todo el mundo de la misma manera, no GANAS nada realmente con ello.
Argumentas, creo entender, que la política de un estado decide que los ciudadanos van a vivir mejor si ganan esa guerra, bien, puedes indicarme cuáles fueron las mejoras del ciudadano soviético frente al ciudadano americano...unos 20 años después de la guerra mundial? de alguna manera habrá que comprobar si esa "economía de guerra" funcionó para conseguir mejores resultados, verdad? cuáles fueron esos resultados?

A mi me gustaría una sociedad donde el estado, en caso de haberlo (soy anarcocapitalista, pero reconozco que hoy por hoy es imposible la gestión sin estado) se limite a gestionar, de la misma manera que lo hace un gestor de una empresa, el busca resultados económicos, le da igual si McDonalds le va a pasar por delante o si el dueño ha dicho x, BUSCA RESULTADOS que garanticen poder pagar los salarios, punto.

De todas formas eso es muy general, y no tengo tiempo hoy de desarrollar, pero te aseguro que no tiene nada que ver con "irme al monte", (te ha cogido fuerte con eso), sino con colaborar con quien yo quiera y ofrecer lo que yo tenga a quien me lo quiera comprar...no creo que sea tan difícil de entender, aunque no estés de acuerdo, pero bueno...veo que sigues sin captarlo....


----------



## kelden (20 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si argumentas diciendo que la URSS ganó la guerra fria, pues hombre..temo decirte que la URSS se fue a pique en 1991



Estados Unidos quebró en 1973, 18 años antes.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

t.me/russianhead/4400

*Lituania*_* está retrocediendo después de que Rusia reaccionara.

Lituania no ha introducido restricciones unilaterales, individuales o adicionales 
a la carga a la región de Kaliningrado - Ministerio de Exteriores de Lituania.

Esto está relacionado con la posibilidad de que Rusia abra la brecha Suvalsky,
se puede ver marcada en rojo. Esto bloquearía a los países bálticos de la OTAN.

Lituania se unió a la UE con la estricta condición de mantener el libre paso*_
* a Kaliningrado para Rusia.*


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estados Unidos quebró en 1973, 18 años antes.



Pero tuvieron las pelotas de no reconocerlo y apuntalarlo con un ordago falso de Guerras de Galaxias. Son unos hdp, pero los otros fueron más tontos. Como ahora Putin, que no gana esto rapido por el que diran.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

En esta puta guerra parece que solo Rusia está autorizada a hacer lo que le salga de los huevos.
Es como lo de Lituania ..... Rusia puede bloquear puertos y fronteras de Ucrania, pero si otro país hace lo mismo con un territorio ruso entonces Rusia se rasga las vestiduras y se pone a llorar por no sé qué polladas del derecho internacional.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estados Unidos quebró en 1973, 18 años antes.



Disculpa voy perdido con el tema. ¿te refieres al abandono del patrón oro?¿ Lo emisión de deuda y o dinero Fiat a espuertas?,¿creación de burbujas inmobiliarias o financieras?
Podéis concretar y desarrollar el tema, no soy nuevo, pero habéis hecho una afirmación muy contundente.
@delhierro 
@vil.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hasta hace poco, Seversk, una ciudad bastante importante para abastecer a las fuerzas de las AFU en Lysychansk, apenas aparecía en las noticias...
> 
> Los nazis del octavo batallón de la décima brigada Ogsh de las AFU decidieron contar cómo las AFU están en esta ciudad
> 
> ...




¡ Coño , los tontos de los ukros se están empezando a enterar de lo que han hecho los amos anglosionistas con ellos . Los están empleando como carne de cañón . Los amos quieren alfombrar las estepas ucranianas con cadáveres ucranianos para hacerle el mayor daño posible a los rusos. Lo que pasa es que los rusos se han dando cuenta de la película y están llevando a cabo unas tácticas de guerra que aseguran unas pérdidas brutales ucranianas a cambio de unas pérdidas testimoniales rusas . Los amos anglosionistas no permiten a sus esclavos ucranianos llevar a cabo una defensa elástica sacrificando algo de territorio a cambio de aminorar las pérdidas humanas ucranianas lo máximo posible. Los rusos saben que los ucranianos caerán en la picadora de carne una y otra vez , todas las veces que los tienten a ello. Y los rusos no se complicarán la vida : seguirán picando carne ucra hasta que la carne ucra se acabe.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Fue declarar esto:
"La ONU tiene que rectificar la situación con el bloqueo de Kaliningrado,
o Rusia será libre de resolver la cuestión del tránsito de cualquier manera."

No hay como lanzar un ultimattum para que los zombies entren en pánico
y se encuentren con la realidad misma.
Parece haber sido una intentona para ver como salta la liebre y conseguir 
una Lituania demandando el artículo 5, con el fin de ampliar la guerra. 
Están pinchando, pero no se atreven a mas...


----------



## El-Mano (20 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> bajará intereses. Si necesita invesión le irá bien. Yo lo último que lei es que estaba en estanflacion



Lo que dijeron, si no me equivoco, fué que habían entrado en una época deflacionaria (no significa que tengan deflación), es decir, que se iba a ir reduciendo la inflación poco a poco.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sres me ha llegado el momento del análisis en profundidad y anchura.
> 
> con los datos económicos en al mano y retrotrayéndonos unas décadas en el pasado si analizamos los datos económicos llegamos ala conclusión, el Banco de al Reserva Federal USA, esta detrás de los grandes follones que ocurren en el mundo que se ejecutan para mantener la fortaleza del Dolar.
> 
> ...



Como dijo un florero, es que las élites financieras son más inteligentes y saben cómo gestionar su riqueza mejor que nadie. El colmo de la inteligencia es que te lo paguen todo.


----------



## Elimina (20 Jun 2022)

Sabes que no hay posiciones rusas, bastardo.

También demuestras -de nuevo- qué parte se ríe cuando se bombardea a civiles.

Mierda al ignore.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Eso es culpa únicamente de nuestros líderes que se dejan acojonar por el chiringuito de las nukes en lugar de actuar con un par de cojones, que es lo que tienen que hacer.


Han violado aguas territoriales sin problema, espacio aéreo, etc... Y no se les puede decir nada porque nukes.


Eso sí, recuerdo otro país al que también le violaron el espacio aéreo y acabó el avión ruso en el suelo calcinado y lo único que hicieron fue llorar muy fuerte, que es lo único que harían si mañana entra la OTAN en Ucrania y les dijera que tienen 24h para abandonar el país. 

Pero no hay cojones, simplemente


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que sean tantos. Es mucho más pequeño , mira la superficie en un mapa. Tampoco han tenido tiempo de acumular comida, estarian famelicos 6000 tios consumen un huevo diariamente. Yo pongo 600 - 800 para la porra de prisioneros.



El informe que leo da una cifra minima/máxima entre SeveroDonetsk y Zalote de 2500/5000 tropas ucranianas y mercenarios.

El informe que leo sale por la noche en Odysee.com, el canal es "reportero de actualidad 1", le pone entusiasmo y esta bien informado.


----------



## mirkoxx (20 Jun 2022)

*Algunas actualizaciones del frente al norte de Sloviansk:





*

-Lo que sospechaba ya se ha confirmando en los últimos "partes de guerra" de informantes pro-rusos; Rusia y las fuerzas aliadas no controlan del todo la línea Dovhen'ke-Mazanivka-Dolina-Bohorodychne-Sydorove-Majaky al norte de la ciudad.

-Léadovka: _"Las batallas por Krasnopolye continúan, y los informes del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania insinúan que a los militantes les está yendo mal allí, pero aún se desconoce cuánto. También hay batallas cerca de Tatyanovka, Bogorodichny y Prishib. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya está trabajando en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Mayaki." _
Boris Rozhin:_ "Batallas en Tatyanovka, Prishib y Bogorodichny. Además, continúan los combates en la zona del Valle y Krasnopolye. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya está trabajando en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento de Mayaki". _

-Lo más probable es que *línea del frente* sea el siguiente: *Dovhen'ke-Mazanivka-Dolina-Bohorodychne-Tatyanovka-Prishib (línea roja).* 

-Los enfrentamientos se centran en la zona forestal de Mazanivka, Krasnopolye y en el área adyacente de Bohorodychne-Tatyanovka-Prishib (círculos azules). 

-Diferente es la situación en Sydorove y Majaky (flechas rojas). En la primera aún está en una "zona gris"; reportes la dan en control ruso y otros en disputa (primero se deben asegurar los flancos) y por los reportes se intuye la presencia ucraniana aún en el norte y oeste de la ciudad. En Majaky se confirma que NO existió tal cruce por el Seversky Donets y, tal vez, si hubo la acción de grupos de reconocimiento rusos. En ambas la artillería y aviación rusa se concentra en destruir las fortificaciones enemigas.

-Las flechas celestes representan donde se encuentra la principal resistencia ucraniana al avance ruso (también en el denso y fortificado bosque al sur de Dovhen'ke-Mazanivka). 

-Uno de los problemas con que se ha topado el mando ruso es la ventajosa posición ucraniana en el valle que rodea el Seversky Donets; su terreno elevado favorece la acción de su artillería. Bohorodychne, Tatyanovka, Prishib y Sydorove están a una baja altura y las colinas que la rodean son excelentes posiciones de tiro y observación para las fuerzas de Kiev que resisten con ferocidad. 







-Las fuentes ucranianas se hacen eco de aquello y lo usan en su propaganda: _"Los rusos sufren grandes pérdidas en Bohorodychne. La ventaja de terreno elevado ucraniano significa que son presas fáciles".
 _

-Esto es una guerra y hay lamentable ejemplos de aquello:
__

*-Se hace muy necesario que la fuerza aérea rusa y la artillería se encarguen de este problema y supriman esas baterías ucranianas que dificultan el avance hacia la urbe. *


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero tuvieron las pelotas de no reconocerlo y apuntalarlo con un ordago falso de Guerras de Galaxias. Son unos hdp, pero los otros fueron más tontos. Como ahora Putin, que no gana esto rapido por el que diran.



Pues yo veo "que no ganan esto rápido", porque solo es el calentamiento
y no hay que forzar el organismo antes de que aparezca "el gordo" a jugar.
Y eso que usted es 'general' y yo cabo furriel del teclado...


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Como creo que son la clave , unas imagenes de los puentes.







De ferrocarril en Zaporizhia.

*




*

En Dnipro.

Solo con estos dos, haces que los envios por ferrocarril colapsen y tengan que dar un rodeo de cientos de kilometros. Son grandotes , dificiles de reparar de cojones, inmoviles e indefendibles salvo de la estupidez de guerrear con una mano a la espalda.

Seamos pesimistas 12 misiles 6 por puente durante 2 dias. Una fracción de lo que dedican a depositos de combustible, que en realidad acaban llegando por estos puentes al frente.

Estan consumiendo una cantidad de recursos al este del Dnieper, que no podrian ser enviados por carretera , pero no habria problema los puentes de carretera si ves que el trafico de camiones se multiplica son aun más grandes , altos y dificiles de reconstruir qeu estos, y hay 4 en estas dos ciudades. Lo mismo que con el ferrocarril obligas a un rodeo de cientos de km.


¿ un blanco complicado ?







Es tan ancho que le das directamente con Iskander balisticos que tienen un poder destructivo 10veces el de uno de crucero. 22-23m de anchura. Dentro de los margenes de dispersión.


Vale, no sere general ( solo coronel ), pero esto es de libro.

Y para los acomplejados....


----------



## ProfeInsti (20 Jun 2022)

* 
Las importaciones chinas de petróleo ruso aumentaron un 55% en un año. *


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jun 2022)

*"Mama solo quiero hacerte saber que estoy vivo" **Mercenario Dixit*

El canal de TV RT publicó un video sobre la plataforma de mensajería Telegram de Drueke hablando frente a la cámara. Después de que la pareja se retiró y se escondió durante horas, se entregaron a las tropas rusas, dijo Huynh. Las circunstancias bajo las cuales los dos hombres hablaban no estaban completamente claras. Moscú: A TV estatal rusa videos transmitidos por el canal en las redes sociales de dos Americanos quien desapareció la semana pasada mientras luchaba junto al ejército ucraniano, afirmando que habían sido capturados por las fuerzas rusas. El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo el viernes temprano que no sabía el paradero de Alexander Drueke y Andy Huynh, ambos veteranos militares estadounidenses cuyos familiares perdieron contacto con la pareja. Se cree que los estadounidenses desaparecidos, incluido un tercero identificado como un ex capitán de los Marines de los EE. UU., Forman parte de un número desconocido de veteranos en su mayoría militares que se han unido a otros extranjeros para ser voluntarios junto con las tropas ucranianas. El viernes por la noche, el periodista ruso Roman Kosarev, que trabaja con el canal estatal de televisión RT, publicó un video sobre la plataforma de mensajería Telegram of Drueke hablando frente a la cámara. "Mamá, solo quiero hacerte saber que estoy vivo y espero volver a casa tan pronto como pueda", dijo Drueke, quien estaba sentado en lo que parecía ser una oficina y vestido con uniforme militar. "Ama a Diesel por mí, te amo", dijo, concluyendo su breve video con un guiño rápido. Informes en los Estados Unidos dicen que Diesel era el perro de Drueke. El canal oficial de Telegram de RT también publicó una entrevista con Huynh, en la que dijo que el dúo había sido "comprometido en combate con las tropas rusas" cerca del área de Jarkov en Ucrania. Después de que la pareja se retiró y se escondió durante horas, se entregaron a las tropas rusas, dijo Huynh. La pareja también se filmó en videos RT separados directamente frente a una cámara en ángulo desde arriba diciendo "Estoy en contra de la guerra", en el pobre ruso. Las circunstancias bajo las cuales los dos hombres hablaban no estaban completamente claras, ni quién las sostenía específicamente. Un portavoz del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos confirmó el sábado que las autoridades estadounidenses habían visto las fotos y videos de los dos ciudadanos estadounidenses "reportadamente capturados por las fuerzas militares de Rusia en Ucrania". "Estamos monitoreando de cerca la situación y nuestros corazones están con sus familias durante este momento difícil", dijo el portavoz a la AFP Familias preocupadas La madre de Drueke, Lois, le había dicho a CNN el jueves que su hijo fue a Ucrania después de discutirlo con ella durante aproximadamente un mes. "Quiero que todos lo sepan... no queremos que uno vuelva a casa sin el otro. Eran los mejores amigos allí y queremos que todos recuerden que no es solo una persona allí ", dijo. La prometida de Huynh, Joy Black, dijo en la misma entrevista que escuchó por última vez de él el 8 de junio. "Me dijo que me amaba mucho y que no estaría disponible por dos o tres días"... estaba tratando de no preocuparme ", dijo Black, llorando. "Solo quiero verlo de regreso a salvo." Durante una sesión informativa de la Casa Blanca el viernes, Biden instó a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a no ir a Ucrania. "Los estadounidenses no deberían ir a Ucrania ahora. Lo diré de nuevo: los estadounidenses no deberían ir a Ucrania ", dijo. Las autoridades de poder rusas en la llamada República Popular de Donetsk, una franja controlada por Moscú del este de Ucrania, condenaron a muerte a dos hombres británicos y un marroquí capturado anteriormente en combates




PD- Los mercenarios usanos no tienen honor y son mas blandos que la mierda.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene tener armas nucleares y que los demás no quieran una guerra directa contigo: haces lo que quieres o, en este caso, haces lo que puedes de todo lo que querrías hacer.

En realidad esto siempre ha funcionado así...


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El Comité de Investigación ruso ha abierto una causa penal por el bombardeo por parte de representantes de formaciones armadas ucranianas de una plataforma de extracción de gas situada en el Mar Negro.

El 20 de junio de 2022, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron la plataforma de la torre de extracción de gas de la empresa unitaria estatal de Crimea Chornomornaftohaz del yacimiento de Odessa, situado en el Mar Negro, utilizando armas con altas propiedades dañinas.

El bombardeo provocó un incendio en la plataforma de la torre de extracción de gas, con dos empleados heridos y siete desaparecidos









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando Rusia de una respuesta "contundente" al bloqueo de la carretera a Kaliningrado, los medios occidentales dirán: ¿Veis? ¡Si eJke Rusia quiere invadir toa Uropa¡ ¡Ke son mu malos! ¡Si ya lo decíamos nosotrojjjj!
> 
> Y la borregada de los NPC's apoyará con su sangre la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Y lo por es que me da absolutamente igual. Cuando un ucraniano les viole a la hija tras cortarle los huevos mientras un moro se folla a la abuela y un policía deja la nota de deshaucio dando una palmadita en la espalda al albanokosovar que está degollando al perro, el votante medio aún tendrá fuerzas para decir que los chinos comen perros y que la culpa es de putin.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, y no "por casualidad", en paralelo simultaneo con la decisión del gerente alemán de la RENFE de Kazajistán, y lo de los 1.700 vagones de carbón.
> 
> Solo que el recorrido factico de esto de Kaliningrado es muy endeble.
> Se les puede enviar a los lituanos un aviso estilo la respuesta que Rusia ha dado a Kazajistán.
> ...



Obviamente aquí Lituania ni pincha ni corta, no ha actuado de motu proprio sino instigada por su amo...


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*"La hambruna comenzará ahora y levantarán las sanciones y serán amigos nuestros, porque se darán cuenta de que es imposible no ser amigos nuestros". *

(Margarita Simonyan, propagandista y chupoptera del Kremlin.)


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso es culpa únicamente de nuestros líderes que se dejan acojonar por el chiringuito de las nukes en lugar de actuar con un par de cojones, que es lo que tienen que hacer.
> 
> 
> Han violado aguas territoriales sin problema, espacio aéreo, etc... Y no se les puede decir nada porque nukes.
> ...



No, si pa cojones los tuyos equino de espartero


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha confirmado que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército de la RNL están luchando por Bila Hora y Myrnyy Dolyna. Esto significa que la resistencia de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de Toshkivka ha sido completamente rota.

La captura de Bila Gora es necesaria para alcanzar las afueras del este de Lysychansk, mientras que la captura de Mirny Dolyna es necesaria para formar un anillo de cerco alrededor de la agrupación Gorsko-Zolotaya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Para entenderlo.
La carretera de Lysychansk a Gorske ya está cortada.
Eso deja la carretera que pasa por Rai-Alexandrovka. Ahora ya está siendo bombardeada, lo que nos permite hablar de un cerco operativo de la agrupación Gorsko-Zolotaya. Tras la captura del Valle de Mirny y de Rai-Alexandrovka se formará una caldera completa.

Bila Gora cubre las afueras de Lysychansk y su captura es necesaria para que nuestras tropas lleguen a las afueras de la ciudad, lo que también pondrá en dificultades a las fuerzas enemigas que operan en la zona de Borovskoye y Ustinovka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jun 2022)

Mishustin: Rusia y Bielorrusia resistirán la presión de los países hostiles profundizando en la integración

En vísperas de la reunión del Consejo Intergubernamental Euroasiático, el primer ministro ruso mantuvo conversaciones con su homólogo bielorruso Roman Golovchenko.

"Juntos, estamos resistiendo una presión de sanciones sin precedentes por parte de Estados no amigos, comparable a una guerra económica total", subrayó el primer ministro ruso.

El Primer Ministro señaló un aumento del 34% en el volumen de negocios, hasta los 38.500 millones de dólares. La importancia de las relaciones bilaterales también queda demostrada por el próximo Foro de las regiones del Estado de la Unión, donde se reunirán los jefes de Estado de Rusia y Bielorrusia, Vladimir Putin y Alexander Lukashenko.

❗Rusia y Bielorrusia han completado más de un tercio de las 983 medidas en el marco de los programas de integración de la Unión. Se da prioridad a la creación de un espacio socioeconómico común, profundizando la cooperación en la industria, la energía, la agricultura, la economía digital y el sector del transporte.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No, si pa cojones los tuyos equino de espartero



Tú no tienes cojones....lo que tienes es mas cuernos que un ciervo de 20 años...chusquero de mierda......


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Juntos, estamos resistiendo una presión de sanciones sin precedentes por parte de Estados no amigos, comparable a una guerra económica total", subrayó el primer ministro ruso.



 Hombre ya no son socios, pero no son enemigos ni adversarios son ....No amigos.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (20 Jun 2022)

Sois muy inocentes y crédulos


> Vox tenía pinta de ser un partido anti agenda globalista



, os explico de forma sencilla:
- El R78(antiguo/presente/futuro?) son OTAN.
- Las FF. AA. son OTAN
- Las empresas del IBEX35 son OTAN
- para NOSOTROS HAMBRE/MISERIA/MUERTE
- para ELLOS TODO LO CONTRARIO
Os ha quedado claro, o necesitáis que os vuelva a decir de nuevo lo mismo pero con palabras más duras.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (20 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Temperamento ruso*
> 
> Hubo un tiempo que mi hermano tuvo como novia una rusa que conoció en Barcelona, cuando fue a verla a Moscú hicieron el típico trayecto que incluida visita a museos, en uno de estos había dos colas una para rusos pequeña, se ve que se entraba sin pagar y otra para extranjeros mucho más larga. Su novia rusa le puso en la cola de los rusos, cuando le llego el turno la señora que hacia de taquillera le dijo; "tu no eres ruso", mi hermano le pregunto que como lo había sabido - hablaba bastante ruso - la taquillera le respondió; "¿Has visto algún ruso que riera o sonriera mientras hace cola?".



Brootal.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos rusos con aviones SU 34 A las posiciones nazis que están machacando Donestk.

A buenas horas, no podían haberlo hecho hace 3 meses?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

*La última munición autoguiada de aviación probada en Ucrania*
Hoy, 16:38
una

Las tropas rusas durante una operación especial en Ucrania probaron los últimos misiles de aviación multipropósito de alta precisión "305". Se utilizan municiones de helicópteros de combate Mi-28NM durante el día y la noche para atacar objetivos individuales y grupales.


El uso del cohete se proporciona en dos modos. Según el primero de ellos, el objeto de impacto es capturado por el cabezal optoelectrónico homing (GOS) cuando la munición está en la suspensión del helicóptero. Después del lanzamiento, el cohete funciona de forma autónoma.

Como parte del modo de telecontrol, la orientación se produce en coordenadas predeterminadas fuera de la visibilidad del objeto. La aproximación al objetivo se lleva a cabo por inercia, después de lo cual se activa el GOS cerca de él, cuyos datos se transmiten a la cabina del helicóptero. El operador reconoce el objeto del próximo ataque y apunta al objetivo del cabezal de referencia.

El peso inicial de la munición autoguiada alcanza los 105 kg, el alcance es de 14,5 km, la ojiva de fragmentación de alto explosivo del cohete 305 pesa 25 kg. La desviación máxima del objetivo no es más de dos metros. Por primera vez, el cohete se mostró al público en general en la exposición Army-2021. La munición fue desarrollada por los diseñadores de la empresa KBM de Kolomna.


----------



## Adriano II (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como creo que son la clave , unas imagenes de los puentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver

Esto es una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia 

Rusia da por supuesto que se va a tener que enfrentar con TODO el armamento de la OTAN

Así que su única opción es luchar :

1/ En terreno "amigo" (Donbas mayoría prorusa)
2/ Cerca de sus fronteras (Logística asegurada)
3/ Con superioridad aérea (Al tener Rusia alado puedes mandar desde allí tu aviación y situar tus S-400)
4/ Empleando la artillería con una superioridad artillera de 1 orden de magnitud (para eso imprescindible logística osea 1/ y 2/)

Y que les vayan mandando el material "a poquitos" para que lo vayas reventando

¿Donde prefieres luchar y destruir el armamento pesado de la OTAN en el terreno descrito o en el Oeste de Ucrania?

Hay que dejarles rutas de llegada para que llegue (y de paso aprovechas el largo viaje para destrozar todo lo que puedas) por eso :

1/ No revientan esos puentes
2/ Van a prolongar la batalla del Donbass todo lo que haga falta (No te parece raro que lleven semanas sin cerrar el caldero de Lisichansk cuando son solo 20-30 kms sin mayores dificultades?)


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Obviamente aquí Lituania ni pincha ni corta, no ha actuado de motu proprio sino instigada por su amo...



Obvio.
Aquí Lituania se comporta como esos perrillos lamechochos, muy ladradores y escandalosos, pero que no tienen ni media patada.
"Alguien" ha azuzado al perrillo, pero más allá de la grandilocuencia, incluso ellos mismos han corrido a "matizar", conscientes que no tienen ni media hostia, si las cosas se complican.

El matiz que han corrido a hacer público es que el tránsito terrestre (el que pasa por su territorio) de personas y cosas no sancionadas por la UE, sigue igual de siempre (y yo aun diría más, que si es necesario, aun lo pondrán más fácil. No lo dicen, pero lo insinúan).
Y lo restringido, a falta de una contra-aclaración dubitativa de la Comisión de la UE, es que ciertos materiales pesados (tal como acero, cemento, petróleo,... ) pues por tren, de momento no, pero claro, por barco, que es como resulta más económico transportar esas cosas, no hay problemas en proveer a Kaliningrado.

Lituania sabe que su comunicación con el mundo depende de una maltrecha vía de tren con Polonia (que cuando Deutsche Bahn estudió lo del grano, estableció que hacia Klaípeda solo podían pasar dos circulaciones diarias de trenes de mercancías pesados....), y una estrecha bocana de puerto, fácilmente bloqueable.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Los defensores atacan con misiles a las " plataformas Boyko " rusos en el Mar Negro.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han atacado las plataformas de perforación asignadas por Rusia a Chornomornaftohaz.

Según parece hay heridos y desaparecidos. Las lanchas patrulleras y los aviones del Ministerio de Defensa intentan llevar a cabo las operaciones de rescate.
Tres plataformas de perforación de Chornomorneftegaz en el yacimiento de Odessa resultaron dañadas en el ataque con misiles. La producción se ha detenido.


Historia:

En 2014, ambas plataformas fueron tomadas por Rusia cuando se anexionó Crimea. Sin embargo, permanecieron en el campo de Odessa, que está mucho más cerca de la Ucrania continental que de la península. En diciembre de 2015, la Federación Rusa acercó las "torres Boyk" a Crimea.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

*En los informes de que la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *
_*en Gorskoye y Zoloft se encuentra ahora en un cerco operativo. Después 
de la captura de Vrubovka y el avance de nuestras tropas en Chekhirovo *_
*(círculo rojo, a 20 km de Lisichansk), era solo cuestión de tiempo 1/3*


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

De que sirve la riqueza ( o el poder ) si no puedes ostentarlo .
De que vale que tengas un daVinci original ( que tus bisabuelos robaron de una Mansion italiana y esta buscado por la interpol ) si no puedes ensenarselo a tus amigos o familiares . De que vale que Rusia tenga armas nucleares si no puede usarlas
Precisamente la voluntad de usar sus armas nucleares es lo que hace que Rusia ( con un PIB similar a Italia ) sea temida
Rusia pudohaber terminado esta guerra hace 4 meses . Un ultimatum a Ucrania : me cedes esto ,esto , aquello , la mitad de esto legal , firmado en Versalles en papel pergamino o te nukeo Leopolis . Total , si te vas a convertir en un paria internacional , que mas da ...
EE UU tuvo que tirar dos bombas atomicas para que Japon se rindiera . La Guerra de Corea duro 3 anos
La Guerra de Viet Nam duro 20 anos . Si los franceses hubieran lanzado la bomba en Hanoi , hoy Viet Nam seria territorio frances de Ultramar como Guadalupe y la Guyana Francesa . Por alguna razon Rusia no quiere ganar esta guerra .
Rusia esta jugando al Poker con Occidente . Se deja hundir un barco , para que Occidente se confie y apueste mas
Rompio el frente en Popasna y desde entonces esto parece la I Guerra Mundial como dijo el camarada @rejon . El Donbas parece Verdun
Los puentes sobre el Dnieper ( 36 , el clapham los conto  ) siguen intactos .
Joer , destruyelos con el put%$$#@o kalibr y que no llegue al frente ni una put%$#a berenjena.
Que es eso de permitir que Elensky vaya a Niyolayev y se haga la foto . La guerra se gana matando al comandante en jefe , o matando a los generales , pero no a los soldados . Huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich


----------



## Snowball (20 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos rusos con aviones SU 34 A las posiciones nazis que están bombardeando Donestk.
> 
> *A buenas horas, no podían haberlo hecho hace 3 meses?*



Lo que pasa es que no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que realmente está ocurriendo.

Nos debe de llegar algo así como un 20-30%

Y nos hacemos michas pagas mentales, sin saber que quizás los ucranianos tienen información en tiempo real y sus sistemas AA aún operativos, aunque sean pocos, por poner un ejemplo.

El ataque al Mosvka es uno de los hechos más relevantes que define los que no vemos detras de las cortinas


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jun 2022)

*La inteligencia militar británica dice que 1,000 mercenarios de la compañía militar privada rusa, el Grupo Wagner, están siendo desplegados en el este de Ucrania.*
El grupo ha estado activo durante los últimos ocho años en Ucrania, Siria y países africanos, y ha sido acusado repetidamente de crímenes de guerra y abusos contra los derechos humanos.
*¿Cómo se inició el Grupo Wagner??*
A Investigación de la BBC sobre el Grupo Wagner ha señalado la participación creída de un ex oficial del ejército ruso de 51 años, Dmitri Utkin. Se cree que fundó Wagner y le dio su nombre, su propio antiguo distintivo de llamada.
Es veterano de las guerras chechenas, ex oficial de las fuerzas especiales y teniente coronel de la GRU, el servicio de inteligencia militar de Rusia.
El Grupo Wagner entró en acción por primera vez durante la anexión rusa de Crimea en 2014, dice Tracey German, profesora de conflicto y seguridad en el King's College de Londres.
"Se cree que sus mercenarios son algunos de los 'pequeños hombres verdes' que ocuparon la región", dice ella. "Alrededor de 1,000 de sus mercenarios apoyaron a las milicias pro-rusas que luchan por el control de las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk.

"Dirigir un ejército mercenario va en contra de la constitución rusa", agrega. "Sin embargo, Wagner proporciona al gobierno una fuerza que es negable. Wagner puede involucrarse en el extranjero y el Kremlin puede decir: "No tiene nada que ver con nosotros"."
Samuel Ramani, miembro asociado del Royal United Services Institute, dice que Wagner recluta principalmente veteranos del ejército que necesitan pagar deudas: "Vienen de áreas rurales donde hay pocas otras oportunidades para que ganen dinero"."
*Quién financia el Grupo Wagner?*
Algunos sugieren que la agencia de inteligencia militar de Rusia, la GRU, financia y supervisa en secreto el Grupo Wagner.
Fuentes mercenarias le han dicho a la BBC que su base de entrenamiento en Mol'kino, en el sur de Rusia, está al lado de una base del ejército ruso.





Rusia ha negado sistemáticamente que Wagner tenga alguna conexión con el estado.
La investigación de la BBC que identificó los vínculos de Utkin con el Grupo Wagner también vincula a Yevgeny Prigozhin, el oligarca conocido como "chef de Putin", llamado así porque se levantó de ser un restaurador y proveedor del Kremlin.

Muchas de las compañías de Prigozhin están actualmente bajo sanciones estadounidenses por lo que llama suyo "influencia política y económica maligna en todo el mundo". Siempre ha negado cualquier conexión con el Grupo Wagner.




FUENTE DE IMAGEN,REUTERS
Leyenda de imagen,
Una foto de noviembre de 2011 muestra a Yevgeny Prigozhin (L) ayudando a Vladimir Putin en un banquete cerca de Moscú
*¿Dónde ha operado el Grupo Wagner??*
En 2015, el Grupo Wagner comenzó a operar en Siria, luchando junto a las fuerzas progubernamentales y vigilando los campos petroleros.
Ha sido activo en Libia desde 2016, apoyando a las fuerzas leales al general Khalifa Haftar. Se cree que hasta 1,000 mercenarios de Wagner participaron en el avance de Haftar sobre el gobierno oficial en Trípoli en 2019.
En 2017, el Grupo Wagner fue invitado a la República Centroafricana (CAR) para proteger las minas de diamantes. También se informa que está trabajando en Sudán, vigilando minas de oro.




FUENTE DE IMAGEN,@RSOTM TELEGRAMA GROUP
Leyenda de imagen,
Miembros de Wagner en Siria
En 2020, el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos dijo que Wagner había estado "actuando como una tapadera" en estos países para las compañías mineras de Prighozin, como M Invest y Lobaye Invest - y los puso bajo sanciones.
Más recientemente, el Grupo Wagner ha sido invitado por el gobierno de Mali, en África occidental, para proporcionar seguridad contra los grupos militantes islámicos. Su llegada en 2021 influyó en la decisión de Francia de sacar a sus tropas del país.

Samuel Ramani dice que el Grupo Wagner tiene alrededor de 5,000 mercenarios en total operando en todo el mundo.

Leyenda de los medios,
Mercenarios rusos: dentro del grupo Wagner
*¿Qué delitos se alega que cometió Wagner??*
Las Naciones Unidas y el gobierno francés acusaron a los mercenarios de Wagner de cometer violaciones y robos contra civiles en la República Centroafricana, y la UE les impuso sanciones por esto.
En 2020, el ejército de los Estados Unidos acusó a los mercenarios de Wagner de haber plantado minas terrestres y otros artefactos explosivos improvisados en y alrededor de la capital libia, Trípoli.
"El uso imprudente de minas terrestres y trampas explosivas por parte del Grupo Wagner está perjudicando a civiles inocentes", dijo la Contralmirante Heidi Berg, directora de inteligencia del Comando de África del Ejército de los Estados Unidos.

Alarma de la UE a mercenarios rusos en África Central
El grupo ruso Wagner 'luchando en Libia'
¿Quiénes son los mercenarios sombríos de Rusia que luchan en Siria??
*¿Qué está haciendo el Grupo Wagner en la actual guerra de Ucrania??*
En las semanas previas a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, se cree que los mercenarios del Grupo Wagner llevaron a cabo ataques de "bandera falsa" en el este de Ucrania para dar a Rusia un pretexto para atacar, dice Tracey German.
Ahora, han aparecido mensajes en las redes sociales rusas que reclutan mercenarios invitándolos a hacerlo 'un picnic en Ucrania'.
Sin embargo, los grupos mercenarios tienen otros nombres, como The Hawks.
Candace Rondeaux, profesora de estudios rusos, euroasiáticos y de Europa del Este en la Universidad Estatal de Arizona, dice que esto puede marcar un intento de alejarse del nombre de Wagner porque "la marca está contaminada".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Vayámonos preparando para un frío invierno....y guerra hasta Enero del 2023 al menos:



Hoy, 20:27

Lituania entregó a los representantes rusos una nota en la que anunciaba el momento en que entrarían en vigor las sanciones de la UE contra una serie de cargamentos rusos en el contexto de las restricciones de los Ferrocarriles de Lituania sobre el tránsito de determinadas mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado, Cargo de Rusia d'Affaires ad interim dijo en el canal de televisión Rossiya-1 en Lituania Sergey Ryabokon. "Nos entregaron una nota hoy, y en ella recordaron una serie de fechas, primero de julio, agosto, diciembre, enero, según las cuales entrarán en vigencia varias de estas restricciones: en diciembre, enero, parece, para productos derivados del petróleo, si no me equivoco, pronto habrá carbón, en algún momento de agosto. Y mencionaron las restricciones que deberíamos esperar en el futuro cercano”, dijo Ryabokon


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 20:00

Europa y, en particular, los Países Bajos no podrán llenar suficientes instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas para el invierno sin medidas adicionales, RIA Novosti cita las palabras del Ministro holandés de Clima y Energía, Rob Jetten


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Esto es una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia
> 
> ...



La OTAN no esta combatiendo, ni lo va a hacer salvo escalada por error.

Si aislas el frente el frente cae, miles de tios se rinden, cuando se acaben los suministros y ocupes el terreno te quedas con el material. ¿ que quieres seguir, subes desde Jerson.

La mejor manera de luchar contra cualquier armamento pesado es que no le llegue la munición. Eso lo tengo claro.

Sinceramente no creo ni de coña que esten alargando nada. Simplemente con los pocos recursos asignados para un frente tan amplio , el no uso intensivo de la aviación, y la riada de suministros que pasan por esos puentes desde occidente no pueden ir más deprisa. No es una gran estrategia de Putin, es precisamente lo contrario. Y la OTAN se espantaria mucho más con una victoria brillante que con una guerra larga, la prueba es que al comienzo no mandaban nada porque cogieron miedo a la posible respuesta, luego han ido haciendo pruebas y como no pasa nada aunmentan la apuesta.


----------



## Oso Polar (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @Harman viene a confirmar lo que ya viene diciendo el clapham desde el siglo XII .
> Esta guerra no es un conflicto entre la OTAN y Rusia ( o sea , entre las Potencias Aliadas ) y Rusia , sino un conflicto entre el IV Reich y Rusia
> Podeis llamarle " IV Reich , Union Europea o Lebensraum , es lo mismo .
> A EE UU le conviene una guerra entre el IV Reich y Rusia porque su complejo militar industrial hace caja .
> ...



El error de Stalin, como lo mencione anteriormente, fue dejar que siguiera existiendo Alemania como estado, lo ideal hubiera sido que regresara a su estado antes de la unificación es decir pequeños principados y la URSSS debió absorber a Polonia, Bálticos y Prusia Oriental, exiliando a la mayoría de población local y reemplazándola por rusos.


----------



## Arraki (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (20 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están luchando por Belaya Gora y el Valle de Mirnaya. Esto significa que la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Toshkovka se ha roto por completo.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Wagner no es una compañía independiente como lo pueda ser Academi, está controlada 100% por el gobierno ruso, que la usa para hacer ciertas operaciones en las que no es adecuado mandar soldados "oficiales".

En el caso de la guerra de Ucrania, sirve para poder traer mercenarios africanos sin contratarlos directamente por Rusia y, sobre todo, para no contar muertos.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La OTAN no esta combatiendo, ni lo va a hacer salvo escalada por error.
> 
> Si aislas el frente el frente cae, miles de tios se rinden, cuando se acaben los suministros y ocupes el terreno te quedas con el material. ¿ que quieres seguir, subes desde Jerson.
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo. No van más deprisa porque no pueden. Además, creo que el tiempo juega en contra de Rusia.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

A ver si se confirma lo de esta mañana....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La OTAN no esta combatiendo, ni lo va a hacer salvo escalada por error.
> 
> Si aislas el frente el frente cae, miles de tios se rinden, cuando se acaben los suministros y ocupes el terreno te quedas con el material. ¿ que quieres seguir, subes desde Jerson.
> 
> ...



Europa estoy convencido que no tiene capacidad de proveer armamento a Ucraina indefinidamente sin caer en su propio desabastecimiento, EU como en todo es un dinosaurio lento. Rusia por el contrario debe estar con una economía de desarrollo militar al 100%.

En Agosto parece que se van a poner a negociar de nuevo Rusia-Ucraina, pero papel mojado.

Ir lento favorece a Rusia, pero si que se puede intuir que es por algún otro motivo que hay entre bambalinas este devenir de los acontecimientos.

Y sobre Lituania que comentó otro forero y su bravuconería de perrito faldero. Rusia estaba realizando maniobras en el mar del norte con más de 60 buques este Junio.....y Lituania sin Klaipeda no tiene gas, ni Letonia ni estonia ni una parte de Finlandia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

Kyiv necesita 5.000 millones de dólares en rescates mensuales, ya que la mitad de la economía de Ucrania se encuentra actualmente en crisis. Esto fue anunciado el 20 de junio por el presidente de Ucrania , Volodymyr Zelensky, en un mensaje de video en el Foro de Política Global.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*La reunión de Turquía, Suecia y Finlandia acaba sin desbloquear su entrada en la OTAN.*
La primera reunión que celebraron conjuntamente Turquía, Suecia, Finlandia y la OTAN para tratar de *desbloquear el veto* de Ankara a la entrada de los países nórdicos en la Alianza terminó este lunes sin acuerdo.

No obstante, el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, tildó de "constructivo" el encuentro "sobre las históricas solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN presentadas por Finlandia y Suecia", que los aliados tratarán en la cumbre de la semana que viene en Madrid.

"La adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN haría más fuerte a la Alianza y* más segura a toda la zona euroatlántica*. Turquía tiene preocupaciones legítimas de seguridad sobre el terrorismo que debemos abordar. Así que continuaremos nuestras conversaciones (...) y espero encontrar una forma de avanzar lo antes posible", incidió.

Finlandia y Suecia han solicitado la entrada en la OTAN tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero el proceso de adhesión se ha complicado porque Turquía, miembro de la Alianza, acusa a Helsinki y sobre todo a Estocolmo de mantener una política de acogida de militantes kurdos, a los que el presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, acusa de terroristas


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

Más bajas ucras y otros que se niegan a convertirse en las próximas bajas. Ejército descomponiéndose.


----------



## NPI (20 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN estarán preparados para utilizar armas nucleares en caso de amenaza - Jefe de la Fuerza Aérea Alemana
> 
> "Necesitamos tanto los medios como la voluntad política para poner en marcha una disuasión nuclear. Si es necesario, los países de la OTAN debemos estar preparados para utilizar armas nucleares si Rusia lo hace primero", dijo el general Ingo Gerhartz.
> 
> ...



Las bombas nucleares si las llegan a usar son las de EEUU y antes de que eso ocurra ya sabe lo que le va a pasar a Alemania y a su población, o se creen que tienen algún tipo de tecnología(Stargate).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Bajas ucras y otros más que se niegan a convertirse en bajas. Ejército descomponiéndose.



Empiezan los motines y eso que llega el verano.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

*El personal militar ucraniano estacionado en la planta química de Azot en Severodonetsk *
_*comenzó a ondear banderas blancas. Así lo afirmó un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la *_
*República Popular de Lugansk, Andriy Marochko*
t.me/ste200284


----------



## alfonbass (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estados Unidos quebró en 1973, 18 años antes.



Estados Unidos sigue existiendo....


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (20 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Las bombas nucleares si las llegan a usar son las de EEUU y antes de que eso ocurra ya sabe lo que le va a pasar a Alemania y a su población, o se creen que tienen algún tipo de tecnología(Stargate).




Alguien en la UE debe estar mal de la cabeza si se cree que si esto escala a lo nuclear, Europa saldrá indenme. Saldrán los australianos, los argentinos o los sudafricanos, pero lo que es Europa nos las comemos todas con patatas, y lo que quede, para las ciudades rusas y yankis.
Y todo esto si no se une China a la fiesta, por aquello del ataque preventivo, o el machomen Kim-Jong, que se enfunda la chupa de cuero negro y las gafas de sol y se pone a darle al botón de lanzamiento como quien maneja el mando de la TV. Pero vamos, que aquí Europeda no queda en pie ni el MontBlanc.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano ataca plataformas petrolíferas rusas en el Mar Negro.*










Guerra Ucrania - Rusia: últimas noticias sobre la invasión, en directo


Sigue toda la actualidad informativa de la invasión rusa de Ucrania




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Don Pascual (20 Jun 2022)

Toma Putin, chúpate esta. Los alemanes saben donde golpear.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Obvio.
> Aquí Lituania se comporta como esos perrillos lamechochos, muy ladradores y escandalosos, pero que no tienen ni media patada.
> "Alguien" ha azuzado al perrillo, pero más allá de la grandilocuencia, incluso ellos mismos han corrido a "matizar", conscientes que no tienen ni media hostia, si las cosas se complican.
> 
> ...



Os han enfadado bien los lituanos, lleváis varios días a moco tendido


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

Más bajas ucranianas. OJO. Muy explícito:



Spoiler


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*La Verkhovna Rada apoyó la ratificación del Convenio de Estambul, que es una de las condiciones para otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la UE.*

UN.


----------



## kelden (20 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estados Unidos sigue existiendo....



Si ... a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Y respaldado por un garrote muy convincente para los herejes que no se creen la religión del dólar. Porque desde 1973, año de su quiebra, éso no es más que una puta religión.


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Jun 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Toma Putin, chúpate esta. Los alemanes saben donde golpear.



El mayor fabricante europeo de automóviles. Pa mear y no echar gota.

Con esta guerra, Berlanga, que en paz descanse, sacaba un guión para una peli de humor.

Solo falta Greenpeace dándole las gracias a Putin por su acciones que ayudan a la lucha contra el calentamiento climático


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

TL WG "La música funciona con muchachos de diferentes procedencias rusas: hay muchos muchachos dignos que conocen los asuntos militares y adquieren experiencia en esta dura guerra."


----------



## NPI (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El girasolín que no falte. Al igual que las jeringuillas y los emoticonos con bozal, es un detector ideal.



El perfil del estercolero azul es de un sorosiano


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz propone simplificar las reglas de adhesión a la UE para nuevos países.
*
Ahora los 27 miembros de la UE deben votar por ella. Pero las discusiones sobre relajar la regla de aplicación han estado ocurriendo durante mucho tiempo. En una entrevista con dpa, Scholz ha dicho que en el futuro no se podrá decidir todo por unanimidad.

El canciller tiene la intención de presentar sus propuestas sobre este tema el 23 y 24 de junio en la próxima cumbre de la UE, donde se considerarán las solicitudes de ingreso de Ucrania, Georgia y Moldavia. No se informan los detalles.


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están luchando por Belaya Gora y el Valle de Mirnaya. Esto significa que la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Toshkovka se ha roto por completo.



Huele a embolsamiento de las fuerzas ucras que alimenta . El dogal se cierra sobre el cuello del perro. Pronto , los que queden atrapados en la bolsa no tendrán más elección que rendirse o morir.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

más refuerzos en camino


----------



## kelden (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La OTAN no esta combatiendo, ni lo va a hacer salvo escalada por error.
> 
> Si aislas el frente el frente cae, miles de tios se rinden, cuando se acaben los suministros y ocupes el terreno te quedas con el material. ¿ que quieres seguir, subes desde Jerson.
> 
> ...



Los de las repúblicas ya se temen lo peor:

El escenario Minsk

Según los últimos mapas, brevemente: Vrubovka es nuestra. La bolsa de Zolotoe se está convirtiendo en una caldera. En los sótanos de Azot hay hasta 2500 soldados. Comienza Mariupol 2.0. En principio, el progreso es muy lento debido a la falta de personal, pero existe. Así que es hora de pensar en el futuro.

Ucrania. De aquí al otoño, perderá Donbass y puede que otra parte de la región de Járkov. Aquí las partes tienen escasas fuerzas, los intentos de atacar suponen muchas bajas y el traslado de la 113ª Brigada hacia Slavyansk ha debilitado la agrupación de Járkov. Están atacando en el sur, pero lentamente y sin apenas éxito. Así que, militarmente, han perdido esta campaña y las bajas de personal garantizan que sea imposible un ataque a amplia escala en esta dirección. Incluso aunque su contraofensiva fuera efectiva, no llevará a un éxito global. Como mucho, si las cosas van muy bien, llegarán a las afueras de Jerson.

En ese caso, la estrategia de Ucrania está claramente definida: prolongar la guerra a cualquier coste, con la esperanza de que haya una desestabilización en la Federación Rusa y lleguen envíos masivos de armas de la OTAN. No pensarán en un acuerdo hasta que se acerque el invierno, cuando el aumento de los precios de los alimentos (no habrá una hambruna clásica, los supermercados estarán llenos, pero todo será muy caro) y la escasez de energía les obligará a hacerlo. Sin embargo, la opción de las Repúblicas Populares según las fronteras de las regiones y el reconocimiento de la pérdida de Crimea es lo máximo a lo que llegarán. Políticamente, el régimen ha sobrevivido, lo que es una victoria para ellos hasta cierto punto.

Rusia. El conflicto transfronterizo ignorando los ataques de artillería y sabotaje [en las regiones rusas] continuará. Los objetivos de Moscú son, como máximo, las actuales adquisiciones y, como mínimo, Donbass y Crimea. En ese caso, Ucrania se vería como un país neutral y hostil, como Georgia, pero con la seguridad garantizada. Esa es la causa del conflicto, lo demás son solo palabras. Para otoño, habrá un aumento de escasez de productos manufacturados. No es que no los vaya a haber en los supermercados, pero sus precios aumentarán. La posibilidad de que la operación escale a una guerra clásica es baja y se está haciendo todo lo posible para que eso no ocurra. Todo dependerá de la capacidad del oponente de llegar a un acuerdo.

Occidente. Aquí no hay un monolito, los países de la Vieja Europa están de acuerdo en un Minsk-3 ahora mismo; la otra parte está de acuerdo, pero en distintos términos mientras que al Reino Unido y Estados Unidos no les importa que la guerra se alargue todo lo posible para debilitar a Rusia al máximo y obligarle a aceptar un esquema “gas y petróleo por productos manufacturados”. En otras palabras, para obligar a Moscú a vender energía barata y que Rusia reciba, atravesando las zonas grises de las sanciones, un mínimo de bienes.

Siendo realistas y con la experiencia de estos ocho años, creo que hacia octubre-noviembre nos espera una megatraición a ambos lados del frente. Ese Minsk-3 puede ser algo así:

.- Alto el fuego según la línea de contacto existente. Ambos bandos lo incumplirán.
.- Retorno a casa de Jerson, Járkov y Zaporozhie tras la implementación de ciertos puntos. Será saboteado.
.- Reconocimiento de la RPD/RPL y Crimea. Kiev lo evitará a base de confusión en el procedimiento.
.- No acceso de Kiev a la UE y la OTAN. Ucrania solo recibirá el estatus de candidato y orejas de burro en el caso de la OTAN. Está claro que la candidatura no llevará a nada más.
.- Retirada de las sanciones. Occidente incumplirá bajo pretexto de que los acuerdos no se han cumplido.
.- El resto de palabrería sobre derechos lingüísticos y culturales tampoco se implementará.

El invierno será complicado económicamente, lo que llevará a más personal a unirse a las fuerzas armadas de los diferentes bandos como forma de garantizarse la comida. Y eso supondrá una nueva escalada, como Debaltsevo. Aunque menor, porque el enemigo querrá ganarla para justificar la catástrofe de la economía.

Por supuesto, esta no es la única variante. Está también la variante de continuar las operaciones de combate hasta el final con la atenuación periódica con acuerdos en verano y paso de la Federación Rusa de un escenario de operación especial a guerra. Pero, por el momento, este escenario es el más probable y los políticos no tratan de ocultarlo. No hay ningún componente emocional en ello, no hace falta, todo está claro.


----------



## Arraki (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*Ministros de Exteriores de los 27 se expresan a favor de la candidatura de Ucrania a la UE.*

Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea se han expresado este lunes a favor de la candidatura de Ucrania al bloque, en la primera reunión a Veintisiete después de que Kiev recibiera el dictamen favorable de la Comisión Europea a su integración europea y pidiera el estatus de candidato.

Después de que Bruselas abogará en su dictamen formal por considerar a Ucrania como candidato, asumiendo que Kiev afrontará reformas importantes en el campo de la judicatura o la lucha contra la corrupción, los titulares de Exteriores europeos han mostrado un frente unido en apoyo a Ucrania.

"Es un imperativo político, estratégico y moral", ha afirmado la nueva ministra de Exteriores francesa, Catherine Colonna, sobre la opción de conceder el estatus de candidato, cuya última palabra la tienen los líderes europeos en la cumbre los próximos 23 y 24 de junio."

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...620102314.html


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

Estos días se han quemado 30.000 hectáreas de bosque en CyL, lo califican como el incendio más grande habido en España.

Ayer Rusia libero aproximadamente de 10 a 20 km. cuadrados unas 1,000 a 2,000 hectáreas, si tenéis unas cuantas hectáreas podéis haceros una idea de lo grande que es esa extensión, mi familia tenia una zona de cuatro hectáreas en el campo y era el no acabarse nunca de la de sitios que había.


----------



## Discordante (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Mucho oxido veo yo en esos tanques... parece que estan sacando de los viejos que llevan 40 años en almacen.


----------



## Kreonte (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando Rusia de una respuesta "contundente" al bloqueo de la carretera a Kaliningrado, los medios occidentales dirán: ¿Veis? ¡Si eJke Rusia quiere invadir toa Uropa¡ ¡Ke son mu malos! ¡Si ya lo decíamos nosotrojjjj!
> 
> Y la borregada de los NPC's apoyará con su sangre la guerra con Rusia.
> 
> ...




No respetas la soberania nacional de un Estado? Si no le sale de los huevos que pisen su territorio está en su derecho.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

El ex jefe de la CIA y de los servicios de inteligencia, Graham Fuller, 
predice un resultado sombrío de la guerra por delegación entre EEUU
y Rusia en Ucrania. Sombrío para Ucrania, EEUU y Europa:


_* En contra de los pronunciamientos triunfalistas de Washington, Rusia está ganando la guerra,
Ucrania ha perdido la guerra. Cualquier daño a largo plazo para Rusia está abierto a debate.

Las sanciones estadounidenses contra Rusia han resultado ser mucho más devastadoras 
para Europa que para Rusia. La economía mundial se ha ralentizado y muchas naciones 
en desarrollo se enfrentan a una grave escasez de alimentos y al riesgo de una amplia hambruna.

Ya hay profundas grietas en la fachada europea de la llamada "unidad de la OTAN". Europa 
occidental lamentará cada vez más el día en que siguió ciegamente al flautista de Hamelín 
estadounidense a la guerra contra Rusia. De hecho, no se trata de una guerra ucraniano-rusa, 
sino de una guerra ruso-estadounidense librada por delegación hasta el último ucraniano.

En contra de las declaraciones optimistas, la OTAN puede salir debilitada en última instancia.
Los europeos occidentales reflexionarán largo y tendido sobre la conveniencia y los profundos 
costes de provocar enfrentamientos más profundos a largo plazo con Rusia u otros "competidores" 
de Estados Unidos.

Europa volverá tarde o temprano a la compra de energía rusa barata. Rusia está a las puertas 
y una relación económica natural con Rusia tendrá una lógica aplastante al final.
*_
* Europa ya percibe a EE.UU. como una potencia en declive con una "visión" errática e hipócrita
de la política exterior basada en la necesidad desesperada de preservar el "liderazgo estadounidense"
en el mundo. La voluntad de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con este fin es cada vez más peligrosa
para los demás.*


Some hard thoughts about post Ukraine


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los de las repúblicas ya se temen lo peor:
> 
> El escenario Minsk
> 
> ...



Siempre he tenido la duda de quien liquido a varios de los primeros comandantes, incluido el primer gobernador de Lugansk Valery Bolotov, ha habiado enormes intereses economicos en todo esto. Algunos coincidentes a ambos lados de la frontera.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Tanque ruso atropelló una mina.


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Os han enfadado bien los lituanos, lleváis varios días a moco tendido



A mi para nada.
Analizo los hechos, simplemente.
Incluso he consultado prensa lituana.

En todo caso, me parece una TREMENDA irresponsabilidad, sobre todo, para los suyos. Si eres un paisito pequeñito, debes ser ante todo y sobre todo, un país respetable (para que te respeten), y cuidarte muy mucho de no molestar a los mayores.
Con un poco de inteligencia, y mano izquierda, a muchos grandes les interesa la existencia de países pequeñitos. Siempre hay una comisión ballenera, o una comisión conjunta de la Antártida, donde 1 país, 1 voto, y los pequeños tienen mucho a decir y hacer.
Haciendo el gilipollas, te van a dar la del pulpo (y NADIE, repito, NADIE morirá por Lituania, salvo unos pocos desgraciados lituanos).

Analiza un poco tu mismo, desde una óptima meramente económica (y liberal, ya que te precias de serlo tanto tantísimo):
Tu conexión terrestre con el resto de socios UE depende de una vieja vía de tren de ancho ruso, de escasa capacidad (y eso te afecta a ti, y al resto de tus paisitos socios de Baltolandia). Y tu conexión marítima depende de una bocana de puerto de solo 240 m de anchura. Y no tienes más.

Y tienes la economía ya con una inflación de más del 15 % (teniendo el euro como moneda, que no es un papelillo de chichinabo, no son bolívares bolivarianos precisamente....), o sea, estás teniendo serias tensiones y estrangulamientos en la oferta. Así que hacer cualquier frivolidad que aun tense más tu capacidad de oferta es en el mejor de los casos, una estupidez supina, y en el peor, un acto abiertamente criminal.

Y además, ¿para que te metes en restringir el tránsito intrarruso -hablamos de tránsito de Rusia a Rusia- cuando este está explícitamente excluido de las sanciones? ¿Y no habíamos quedado que los Estados no deben meterse en alterar y manipular las realidades económicas?


----------



## Saturnin (20 Jun 2022)

Los dos exmilitares estadounidenses apresados en Ucrania por el Ejército de Rusia, no cuentan con la protección de los Convenios de Ginebra y deben ser castigados, declaró el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.

“Intervinieron en actividades ilegales en el territorio de Ucrania. Participaron en el bombardeo a nuestros militares. Amenazaron sus vidas y deben rendir cuentas (…) por los crímenes que cometieron”, dijo Peskov en una entrevista con el canal de televisión MSNBC.

El vocero especificó, según publica la agencia Sputnik, que al no ser miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, “las Convenciones de Ginebra no se les aplican”.



Alexander Drueke y Andy Huynh









Los mercenarios de EEUU capturados en Ucrania deben rendir cuentas, afirma el Kremlin - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Esta visión del dólar como una acción que sube o baja su cotización, y que puede ser recomprada por el emisor para jugar y obtener un beneficio es un tanto simplista.
> 
> Obvia por un lado la función monetaria del dólar, que no es poca cosa, la principal economía del mundo basa el cálculo económico de trillones de interacciones en el hecho de que el dólar represente un valor más o menos estable.
> 
> ...



Es que sospecho que esa es la idea, dado que no pueden cambiar las cosas de otra forma e irreversiblemente han perdido la guerra económica, optan por una demolición controlada del sistema dolar. Es eso o luchar por contener lo incontenible. Pero esto no significa que la jugada les vaya a salir bien... ni lo contrario.


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

La 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania utiliza sus morteros para eliminar a los invasores rusos y su posición de SPG-9, región de Kharkiv.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @Harman viene a confirmar lo que ya viene diciendo el clapham desde el siglo XII .
> Esta guerra no es un conflicto entre la OTAN y Rusia ( o sea , entre las Potencias Aliadas ) y Rusia , sino un conflicto entre el IV Reich y Rusia
> Podeis llamarle " IV Reich , Union Europea o Lebensraum , es lo mismo .
> A EE UU le conviene una guerra entre el IV Reich y Rusia porque su complejo militar industrial hace caja .
> ...



O podemos llamarlo IV Reich = OTAN, y es lo mismo.

El Clapham no sé si desde el siglo XII, pero hace tres o cuatro días dijo en un mensaje, que lo leí yo, algo muy interesante, algo así como que los nazis habían migrado a EE UU.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Europa estoy convencido que no tiene capacidad de proveer armamento a Ucraina indefinidamente sin caer en su propio desabastecimiento, EU como en todo es un dinosaurio lento. Rusia por el contrario debe estar con una economía de desarrollo militar al 100%.
> 
> En Agosto parece que se van a poner a negociar de nuevo Rusia-Ucraina, pero papel mojado.
> 
> ...



A ver, occidente no esta en guerra. Pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda multiplicar la producción de ciertas cosas si se lo propone. Los papeles de colores siguen pudiendo comprar energia y materias primas. Los anglos van a meter toda la carne en el asador, su sistema se basa en el miedo, no pueden perder una batalla o dejaran de ser lo que son.

Los yanquis como la URSS tiene tambien sus almacenes con sus cañones y blindados "congelados". No sera lo ultimo y no tienen tanto en cuanto a material terrestre pero si tienen que mandar. Lo mismo con mercenarios, de hecho son segun parece los que han taponado el derrumbe en Severodonetsk. Los rusos no pudieron aprovechar ese hundimiento porque carecian de fuerzas, se ve en los videos cuando entraron en la ciudad casi vacia, no tenian tanques y pocos blindados eran infanteria ligera y exploradores. Tienen demasiao frente para tan pocos recursos.

El mero hecho de que los ucros den fecha para "negociar" y los rusos no los manden a la mierda de forma directa, es cuando menos peligroso para todo prorruso que viva fuera de las fronteras sovieticas de las dos republicas. Si te fijas, no hay movilización en esas zonas, no hay creacción de milicias salvo quiza policiales, es raro...


----------



## delhierro (20 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Bajas ucras y otros más que se niegan a convertirse en bajas. Ejército descomponiéndose.



Los primeros son mercenarios, el arma del que esta en primer plano es yanqui. La ametralladora de la derecha creo que tambien, peor no estoy seguro. La equipación tampoco es la de los ucranianos.


----------



## Artedi (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahora mismo lo desconozco.
> 
> Algún forero que estuvo de viaje por aquí hace un mes o por ahí, dijo que el cambio era mucho más favorable al euro que el oficial, lo cuál podría cuadrar con las necesidades de divisa extranjera, de los Bancos Rusos, al menos hace un mes.
> 
> Pero desconozco este tema. Yo aquí solo manejo rublos. Afortunadamente!!



Ese forero era yo; simplemente tenía curiosidad por seguir si continuaba habiendo divergencia o ya no. Normalmente los marcadores de cambio se ven en la calle (leds rojos cutres etc), si puedes y no te importa, fijate si los ves.


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> más refuerzos en camino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, Rusia ordenó a sus fuerzas que lleguen a las fronteras de Luhansk el domingo. 

Esta movilización masiva de tropas rusas tiene como objetivo romper la resistencia del ejército ucraniano en Severodonetsk.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> O podemos llamarlo IV Reich = OTAN, y es lo mismo.
> 
> El Clapham no sé si desde el siglo XII, pero hace tres o cuatro días dijo en un mensaje, que lo leí yo, algo muy interesante, algo así como que los nazis habían migrado a EE UU.



Y al final controlaron el sistema…pues si, acertó.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, occidente no esta en guerra. Pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda multiplicar la producción de ciertas cosas si se lo propone. Los papeles de colores siguen pudiendo comprar energia y materias primas. Los anglos van a meter toda la carne en el asador, su sistema se basa en el miedo, no pueden perder una batalla o dejaran de ser lo que son.
> 
> Los yanquis como la URSS tiene tambien sus almacenes con sus cañones y blindados "congelados". No sera lo ultimo y no tienen tanto en cuanto a material terrestre pero si tienen que mandar. Lo mismo con mercenarios, de hecho son segun parece los que han taponado el derrumbe en Severodonetsk. Los rusos no pudieron aprovechar ese hundimiento porque carecian de fuerzas, se ve en los videos cuando entraron en la ciudad casi vacia, no tenian tanques y pocos blindados eran infanteria ligera y exploradores. Tienen demasiao frente para tan pocos recursos.
> 
> El mero hecho de que los ucros den fecha para "negociar" y los rusos no los manden a la mierda de forma directa, es cuando menos peligroso para todo prorruso que viva fuera de las fronteras sovieticas de las dos republicas. Si te fijas, no hay movilización en esas zonas, no hay creacción de milicias salvo quiza policiales, es raro...



Si yo fuera prorruso en la zona de guerra, tendría gran cuidadito en no mostrar apoyo a Rusia, luego llega Putiniano hace un Minsk 3 se va y los deja vendidos.
A mi me cansa ya Esa indefinicion, improvisación y verlas venir del monje , no descarto ya nada y al final creo que solo quedará el Donbas aparte de Crimea tras los pasteleos que seguro tendrán lugar más pronto que tarde, quizá en septiembre.


----------



## Salamandra (20 Jun 2022)

Sulaukėme naujo grasinimo iš Kremliaus: mūsų rankos atrištos


Jis pareikalavo ES, jog ši priverstų Lietuvą panaikinti rusiškų krovinių tranzito į Kaliningrado sritį apribojimus ir pagrasino, kad priešingu atveju Rusija imsis šią problemą spręsti pati.




www.lrytas.lt





Si la Unión Europea no corrige inmediatamente la arrogancia de Vilnius, tales acciones invalidarán ante nuestros ojos todos los documentos que prueban la pertenencia de Lituania a la UE y nos abrirá las manos para resolver el problema causado por el tránsito de Lituania a Kaliningrado por cualquier medio que elijamos. ", escribió Telegram en las redes sociales. A.Klimovas.

Skaitykite daugiau: Sulaukėme naujo grasinimo iš Kremliaus: mūsų rankos atrištos
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania, Gabrielius Landsbergis , declaró el lunes que la prohibición del tránsito de productos de acero y metales ferrosos entre Lituania y Rusia a través de Lituania no es una decisión de Lituania, sino que la UE sanciona a Rusia i.

Según él, las restricciones afectarán al 40-50 por ciento. productos que se importan a otras regiones de Rusia y se exportan desde ellas en tránsito a través de Lituania, y las mercancías a las que se aplican incluyen materiales de construcción, cemento y productos metálicos.

No sé como ceia la situación en Ksliningrado. Me gustaría comentarios, no sólo por ésto sino por el "desreconocimiento de Lituania" por parte de Rusia. Su valor como puerto cuando tienen prohibidos los accesos a los puertos por las sanciones etc


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Huele a embolsamiento de las fuerzas ucras que alimenta . El dogal se cierra sobre el cuello del perro. Pronto , los que queden atrapados en la bolsa no tendrán más elección que rendirse o morir.



Aún estamos así, no teneis un mínimo de vergüenza?


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

Los putinianos rusos nos dicen que la economía rusa va viento en popa...

Pues no sé yo como entender eso...


La aerolínea rusa Azur Air dejará de usar casi la mitad de sus aviones y suspenderá los vuelos a Sochi debido a la escasez de repuestos. Es contenido de una carta del CEO de Azur Air, Yevgeny Korolev.

“Para que podamos ahorrar el recurso de nuestro avión. Esta es una solución necesaria para garantizar la máxima seguridad de vuelo mientras buscamos nuevos canales para el suministro de repuestos”, escribió Korolev.

En el horario de verano, la compañía pretende utilizar 12 aviones de los 22 disponibles. Antes del comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, la flota de Azur Air constaba de más de 30 aviones.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Esto es una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia
> 
> ...



La pelea la gane yo,le pegue con mi ojo en su puño.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Alguien en la UE debe estar mal de la cabeza si se cree que si esto escala a lo nuclear, Europa saldrá indenme. Saldrán los australianos, los argentinos o los sudafricanos, pero lo que es Europa nos las comemos todas con patatas, y lo que quede, para las ciudades rusas y yankis.
> Y todo esto si no se une China a la fiesta, por aquello del ataque preventivo, o el machomen Kim-Jong, que se enfunda la chupa de cuero negro y las gafas de sol y se pone a darle al botón de lanzamiento como quien maneja el mando de la TV. Pero vamos, que aquí Europeda no queda en pie ni el MontBlanc.



Jaja. Me has hecho imaginarme al machomen con el mando a distancia. Ya, ya sé que no es de risa la cosa.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> A mi para nada.
> Analizo los hechos, simplemente.
> Incluso he consultado prensa lituana.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que esté bien, solo digo que me hace gracia, por un motivo muy claro:
Y es la facilidad de un "paisito" de complicar las cosas...

El punto no es ese, está claro que estamos hablando del diablo, digo de estados, estados que, por muy pequeños que sean deben ser tratados como uno más, es decir, la tontería ese de "puez ahora a los lituanoz no lo reconocemoz..."Es decir, Un estado como el ruso no es quien para decir lo que tiene que hacer o no Lituania, ni más ni menos


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

*El actor Ben Stiller viaja a Ucrania y conoce a Zelenski.*
El actor y comediante estadounidense* Ben Stiller* ha estrechado la mano al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* en su viaje a Ucrania para dar visibilidad a los problemas que está dejando la invasión de Rusia, especialmente con los refugiados.

Stiller le ha confesado que es "*un gran honor para mí. Eres mi héroe*. Dejaste una gran carrera como actor por esto". A lo que Zelenski contestó: "No tan bueno como tú.

"Lo que has hecho,* la forma en que has unido al país y al mundo* por vuestra causa es realmente inspirador", concluyó el americano.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Esto refuerza mi teoría: Aunque se firmara la paz, las sanciones ya son para siempre.
A Rusia no les están dejando más salida que la confrontación total.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto tiene que parar de una puta vez: Está muriendo gente inocente.
> Si Rusia no da de una puta vez un golpe de efecto, occidente va a ir suministrando cada vez armas más y más sofisticadas y mas mercenarios.
> Occidente le está perdiendo el respecto a Putin.
> 
> ...



No seamos tan simples. Precisamente lo que se busca es una reacción brutal con la que abocar irremediablemente a Europa en una guerra contra Rusia. Hacer eso, es cumplimentar uno de los objetivos de la agenda anglosajona.

Si en algún momento Rusia se ve forzada a llegar a lo tremendo, lo que tiene que hacer es sembrar los EEUU e Inglaterra de pepinos nucleares como si no hubiese un mañana. Lo mismo con sus bases en el resto del mundo, pero solo misiles nucleares tácticos. Pero ojala no lleguemos a esos extremos jamás.

La realidad es que Europa es rehén de los anglosajones. Un pollo sin cabeza. Los rusos lo saben. También saben que llegar al extremo, no es bueno para nadie. Quizá para China que se quedaría mirando y frotándose las manos por conseguir en breve lo que va a terminar consiguiendo a medio plazo si no se les detiene. Y eso no es bueno para nadie... bueno, para los chinos sí.


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No seamos tan simples. Precisamente lo que se busca es una reacción brutal con la que abocar irremediablemente a Europa en una guerra contra Rusia. Hacer eso, es cumplimentar uno de los objetivos de la agenda anglosajona.
> 
> Si en algún momento Rusia se ve forzada a llegar a lo tremendo, lo que tiene que hacer es sembrar los EEUU e Inglaterra de pepinos nucleares como si no hubiese un mañana. Lo mismo con sus bases en el resto del mundo, pero solo misiles nucleares tácticos. Pero ojala no lleguemos a esos extremos jamás.
> 
> La realidad es que Europa es rehén de los anglosajones. Un pollo sin cabeza. Los rusos lo saben. También saben que llegar al extremo, no es bueno para nadie. Quizá para China que se quedaría mirando y frotándose las manos por conseguir en breve lo que va a terminar consiguiendo a medio plazo si no se les detiene. Y eso no es bueno para nadie... bueno, para los chinos sí.



Entiendo tu planteamiento, pero las provocaciones a Rusia van subiendo cada día un poco más y más.
Rusia no es solo Putin, también es la Duma y te aseguro que ojalá Putin dure mucho, porque el mismo es el más moderado de la Duma Rusa.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Alguien en la UE debe estar mal de la cabeza si se cree que si esto escala a lo nuclear, Europa saldrá indenme. Saldrán los australianos, los argentinos o los sudafricanos, pero lo que es Europa nos las comemos todas con patatas, y lo que quede, para las ciudades rusas y yankis.
> Y todo esto si no se une China a la fiesta, por aquello del ataque preventivo, o el machomen Kim-Jong, que se enfunda la chupa de cuero negro y las gafas de sol y se pone a darle al botón de lanzamiento como quien maneja el mando de la TV. Pero vamos, que aquí Europeda no queda en pie ni el MontBlanc.



El que esta pensando que saldará indemne probablemente si saldrá indemne y podrá seguir disfrutando una buena vida fuera de Europa ... Los que nos jodemos somos los de siempre, los que nos jodemos con la luz, con la gasólina y a partir de hoy también con el precio del pollo.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

⚔⚔⚔Tropas de Rusia y Donbass lanzaron una ofensiva a lo largo de toda la línea del frente de Lugansk, se están produciendo ataques masivos contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 1/2
A partir de la tarde del 20 de junio, todas las áreas ocupadas por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bajo bombardeos, dijo Gaidai, jefe de la administración militar regional de ocupacion de Kyiv en Luhansk, Gaidai⚔⚔⚔2/2



El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están luchando por Belaya Gora y el Valle de Mirnaya. 
Esto significa que la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Toshkovka se ha roto por completo.


según a *ambos* Cuartel Gen. de Ucrania y de la RuAF, ahora se están combatiendo en las afueras de Belaya Gora y Mirnaya Dolina. Toshkovka fue absuelta ayer, como había alegado, *si es así*.
Según RuAF, buscan embolsarse a Zolote y amenazar a Lisichansk desde el sur.


El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa de combates en Ustinovka y avances rusos hacia Belaya Gora y Mirnaya Dolina. Esto confirma que Toshkovka y Chikhirovka están bajo pleno control ruso. Los informes ucranianos parecen prematuros, pero la dirección operativa es clara.


Según los rusos, Myrna Dolyna (en el centro de la captura de pantalla) sigue siendo el último pueblo que necesitan capturar para aislar a las fuerzas ucranianas que quedan en el saliente de Hirske/Zolote, al sur de la aglomeración de Severodonetsk/Lysychansk.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 Jun 2022)

¡¡Pues si que eran inteligentes!!


----------



## coscorron (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ministros de Exteriores de los 27 se expresan a favor de la candidatura de Ucrania a la UE.*
> 
> Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea se han expresado este lunes a favor de la candidatura de Ucrania al bloque, en la primera reunión a Veintisiete después de que Kiev recibiera el dictamen favorable de la Comisión Europea a su integración europea y pidiera el estatus de candidato.
> 
> ...



Cuando tenemos esas unanimidades malo, malo ... Algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Sois muy inocentes y crédulos, os explico de forma sencilla:
> - El R78(antiguo/presente/futuro?) son OTAN.
> - Las FF. AA. son OTAN
> - Las empresas del IBEX35 son OTAN
> ...



España es otro Estado convertido en títere de los anglosajones. Dentro de nuestras F.F.A.A. existen muchos militares que están hasta los cojones de aguantar esta situación. España no es 'OTAN'. España es rehén de los anglosajones. Y cuando llegue el momento, nos los quitaremos de encima como la calaña mafiosa y sanguinaria que son ¡Al tiempo!


----------



## coscorron (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, occidente no esta en guerra. Pero eso no quiere decir que no pueda multiplicar la producción de ciertas cosas si se lo propone. Los papeles de colores siguen pudiendo comprar energia y materias primas. Los anglos van a meter toda la carne en el asador, su sistema se basa en el miedo, no pueden perder una batalla o dejaran de ser lo que son.
> 
> Los yanquis como la URSS tiene tambien sus almacenes con sus cañones y blindados "congelados". No sera lo ultimo y no tienen tanto en cuanto a material terrestre pero si tienen que mandar. Lo mismo con mercenarios, de hecho son segun parece los que han taponado el derrumbe en Severodonetsk. Los rusos no pudieron aprovechar ese hundimiento porque carecian de fuerzas, se ve en los videos cuando entraron en la ciudad casi vacia, no tenian tanques y pocos blindados eran infanteria ligera y exploradores. Tienen demasiao frente para tan pocos recursos.
> 
> El mero hecho de que los ucros den fecha para "negociar" y los rusos no los manden a la mierda de forma directa, es cuando menos peligroso para todo prorruso que viva fuera de las fronteras sovieticas de las dos republicas. Si te fijas, no hay movilización en esas zonas, no hay creacción de milicias salvo quiza policiales, es raro...



Por lo visto energia ya no pueden comprar toda la que quieren y además les sale bastante más caro así que es posbile que poner su economia en modo de guerra sea directamente tan imposible como le fue hacerlo a la Alemania de Hitler que cuando perdió Ploesti perdió la guerra directamente.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto refuerza mi teoría: Aunque se firmara la paz, las sanciones ya son para siempre.
> A Rusia no les están dejando más salida que la confrontación total.



La única razón por la que levantarían las sanciones sería que el gobierno ruso cayera, y en su lugar colocasen al otro farlopero (por ponen un ejemplo de candidato) para que laminase el país, y vendiera sus recursos a los anglos a precios de derribo. Es decir, volver a los años 90. Desde el principio es algo que ya imaginaba, lo peor es que en este asunto la escalada es algo no descartable. Y que no me venga nadie diciendo que Rusia no tiene cojones, porque no se trata de tener huevos o no tenerlos; cuando acorralas a alguien o a algo, que se revuelva es algo que puede suceder.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los putinianos rusos nos dicen que la economía rusa va viento en popa...
> 
> Pues no sé yo como entender eso...
> 
> ...



Aerolíneas dices, pero si la mayoría de las aerolíneas occidentales deben dejar de volar para cumplir el plan 2030.

Lo de los viajes de masas en avión se acabó (afortunadamente), pero se acabó para todos, si acaso Rusia está cogiendo ventaja en la aplicación de la agenda 2030.


----------



## Elimina (20 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Pues si que eran inteligentes!!



Normal. Al final sólo les quedan los tontos.
Ya les pasó en 2014


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Esto es una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia
> 
> ...



Estaba recordando hace unos momentos el escenario artificial que idearon en la II GM contra Japón. Los asfixiaron con sanciones para detener su avance (no entro en la cuestión de si Japón hacía bien o mal). Entonces forzaron a los japoneses a atacar. Picaron el anzuelo. Después de eso, ya sabemos lo que terminó sucediendo. Y ahora, lo bueno es que los rusos tienen muy bien aprendida la lección y miran para otro lado, en la medida de lo posible, ante esas provocaciones. Y con esto no pretendo desmontar tu argumento, pues también es así. Esto es tan solo un complemento más, no táctico sino estratégico.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aerolíneas dices, pero si la mayoría de las aerolíneas occidentales deben dejar de volar para cumplir el plan 2030.
> 
> Lo de los viajes de masas en avión se acabó (afortunadamente), pero se acabó para todos, si acaso Rusia está cogiendo ventaja en la aplicación de la agenda 2030.



Para empezar, las arolíneas low-cost van a pasar a formar parte de los libros de historia más pronto que tarde. Los viajes de fin de semana a Londres de los sojitas y las charos se van a terminar. Volar va salir carísimo, será de nuevo para los ricos.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aerolíneas dices, pero si la mayoría de las aerolíneas occidentales deben dejar de volar para cumplir el plan 2030.
> 
> Lo de los viajes de masas en avión se acabó (afortunadamente), pero se acabó para todos, si acaso Rusia está cogiendo ventaja en la aplicación de la agenda 2030.



Tengo que estar contento por eso ... ??? Posiblemente aquí ya no tengamos ni para comprar pollo después de pagar la luz. A mi que coño me importan la aerolineas rusas ni lo que les pase a los ucranianos...

*

*

Y ahora que los rusos no pueden viajar a Disney World pero aquí pronto no vas poder encender la nevera que parecéis un poco retrasados.


----------



## Kreonte (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La única razón por la que levantarían las sanciones sería que el gobierno ruso cayera, y en su lugar colocasen al otro farlopero (por ponen un ejemplo de candidato) para que laminase el país, y vendiera sus recursos a los anglos a precios de derribo. Es decir, volver a los años 90. Desde el principio es algo que ya imaginaba, lo peor es que en este asunto la escalada es algo no descartable. Y que no me venga nadie diciendo que Rusia no tiene cojones, porque no se trata de tener huevos o no tenerlos; cuando acorralas a alguien o a algo, que se revuelva es algo que puede suceder.



Ha sido Rusia quien ha utilizado a Occidente, no al revés.


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los primeros son mercenarios, el arma del que esta en primer plano es yanqui. *La ametralladora de la derecha creo* que tambien, peor no estoy seguro. La equipación tampoco es la de los ucranianos.



La del tio mas alejado? Parece una M60


----------



## mazuste (20 Jun 2022)

Por algo hay que empezar, y el nacimiento del nuevo G-8 es una muestra del futuro que nos espera.

La clasificación es en PIB por PPA señala las diferencias:


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Estos días se han quemado 30.000 hectáreas de bosque en CyL, lo califican como el incendio más grande habido en España.
> 
> Ayer Rusia libero aproximadamente de 10 a 20 km. cuadrados unas 1,000 a 2,000 hectáreas, si tenéis unas cuantas hectáreas podéis haceros una idea de lo grande que es esa extensión, mi familia tenia una zona de cuatro hectáreas en el campo y era el no acabarse nunca de la de sitios que había.



Y, para variar, ha coincidido con las eyecciones de masa coronal desde el Sol, como ya documenté en mi hilo: *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis




__





*Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


No se yo si esas cosas de que la atmosfera se contrae o no son de darle importancia. Quizá lo lleve haciendo desde siempre y simplemente no lo sepamos. Que actualmente medimos y vemos que se contrae con respecto a medidas anteriores ¿significa algo eso? ¿es normal? Yo creo que en caso de que...




www.burbuja.info





Gran parte de incendios y explosiones, se producen por la actividad solar... perdón, por el mal estado de nuestra atmósfera y campo magnético. Antaño nos protegía y estas cosas solo sucedían con los eventos graves. Ahora cada vez son más frecuentes incluso con pequeña actividad solar. Nos vamos al guano señores, pero poco a poco, como el avance ruso.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estaba recordando hace unos momentos el escenario artificial que idearon en la II GM contra Japón. Los asfixiaron con sanciones para detener su avance (no entro en la cuestión de si Japón hacía bien o mal). Entonces forzaron a los japoneses a atacar. Picaron el anzuelo. Después de eso, ya sabemos lo que terminó sucediendo. Y ahora, lo bueno es que los rusos tienen muy bien aprendida la lección y miran para otro lado, en la medida de lo posible, ante esas provocaciones. Y con esto no pretendo desmontar tu argumento, pues también es así. Esto es tan solo un complemento más, no táctico sino estratégico.



El escenario de Japón en la II GM es comparable al de China forzada a una hipotética III GM, no al de Rusia.

Y es comparable pero no igual, porque China hoy tiene una ventaja enorme que no tenía Japón, tiene a Rusia espalda contra espalda. 

Cualquiera entiende lo que son dos luchadores fuertes espalda contra espalda, la multiplicación de sus posibilidades que eso supone. Japón y Alemania no tuvieron en su momento esa posibilidad.

Los chinos lo entienden perfectamente y por eso su alianza estratégica con Rusia es inquebrantable.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto tiene que parar de una puta vez: Está muriendo gente inocente.
> Si Rusia no da de una puta vez un golpe de efecto, occidente va a ir suministrando cada vez armas más y más sofisticadas y mas mercenarios.
> Occidente le está perdiendo el respecto a Putin.
> 
> ...



Putiniano está orando en el monasterio. Tranquilo.


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)

Zapadores del grupo "O" limpian minas en el territorio liberado d la región de Járkov


----------



## Malevich (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para empezar, las arolíneas low-cost van a pasar a formar parte de los libros de historia más pronto que tarde. Los viajes de fin de semana a Londres de los sojitas y las charos se van a terminar. Volar va salir carísimo, será de nuevo para los ricos.



Como en los 70-80....de hecho el bajo coste, si le añades una maleta con lo básico ya no es tan bajo coste... Vuelo este verano a un país del este con wizzair y la broma sale por más de 300.... Y ojo tanto ida como cuenta entre semana. 
Lo que no era normal era volar a Londres más barato que ir en tren de Madrid a Zaragoza....
Edito para añadir que recuerdo hablar de esto con un amigo que trabaja en una línea aérea al tercer o cuarto día de aplausos a las 8 en el aciago marzo del 20....


----------



## JoséBatallas (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jun 2022)

....
Vas retrasado unos días, actualmente los que están en la zona industrial lo tienen difícil, intentan suminístrales munición y demás a través del rio con barcas, pero poca llega o nada.


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> West at inflection point in Ukraine war - Indian Punchline
> 
> *Occidente en punto de inflexión en la guerra de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Está imagen ya de por sí es patética, los satánicos tan tranquilos como si no pasará nada en Kiev, como si no hubiera guerra, al principio no se atrevían pero viendo que los Rusos van de tranquis por ser generosos pues hacen lo que les sale de los c. De la misma manera que al principio no se atrevían a mandar armas pesadas pensando en las represalias rusas y viendo que estás no llegaban se ha convertido en tal coladero que hasta el Vaticano están enviando armas y los rusos, mucho amenazar, advertir pero nada mas.
Es como si durante la invasión Yankee de Irak o Libia hubiéramos visto a Sadan o Gaddaffi dando ruedas de prensa tan tranquilos en un parque.
Mientras Putiniano orando en el monasterio de Yalta.

Lo dicho, patético.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

Un post corto off topic que refleja por que EE UU se hunde ...
En 1960 el PIB de EE UU era de 543 mil millones de $ . En 2021 el PIB fue de 21 trillones .
Si divides 21 trillones / 543 mil millones el resultado te da 38X
Traducido al arameo cirilico : La economia de EE UU ha " crecido " 38 veces ( segun la contabilidad bulgara )
Pero si se hace el calculo en onzas de oro , el resultado es diferente .
El PIB de EE UU en 1960 fue de 15 514 millones de onzas -oro ( 1 onza de oro = 35 $ )
El PIB de EE UU en 2021 fue de 11 351 millones de onzas - oro ( 1 onza de oro = 1850 $ )
Traducido al arameo cirilico : La economia de EE " se ha contraido " un 25 % en los ultimos 60 anos .
EE UU va a menos y el resto del mundo va a mas ...

EDITADO :
El salario " minimo " en Florida en 1960 era de 1.25 $ ( 1/28 partes de onza de oro )
El salario " minimo " en Florida hoy , si fuera 1/28 partes de onza de oro , seria de 66 $ , pero son 12 miseros $
Los proletarios en 1960 ganaban el equivalente a 66 $ la hora actuales
Ay Jesus ...


----------



## crocodile (20 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto refuerza mi teoría: Aunque se firmara la paz, las sanciones ya son para siempre.
> A Rusia no les están dejando más salida que la confrontación total.



Es la única manera de que Putiniano espabile.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El actor Ben Stiller viaja a Ucrania y conoce a Zelenski.*
> El actor y comediante estadounidense* Ben Stiller* ha estrechado la mano al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* en su viaje a Ucrania para dar visibilidad a los problemas que está dejando la invasión de Rusia, especialmente con los refugiados.
> 
> Stiller le ha confesado que es "*un gran honor para mí. Eres mi héroe*. Dejaste una gran carrera como actor por esto". A lo que Zelenski contestó: "No tan bueno como tú.
> ...



Verdaderamente hermoso.


----------



## NPI (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> España es otro Estado convertido en títere de los anglosajones. Dentro de nuestras F.F.A.A. existen muchos militares que están hasta los cojones de aguantar esta situación. España no es 'OTAN'. España es rehén de los anglosajones. Y cuando llegue el momento, nos los quitaremos de encima como la calaña mafiosa y sanguinaria que son ¡Al tiempo!



REALIDAD = FICCIÓN
Todo lo demás son ilusiones, es lo que hay, no hay que hacerse trampas al solitario
@Loignorito tu tienes un punto de vista y yo tengo otro muy diferente al tuyo.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El escenario de Japón en la II GM es comparable al de China forzada a una hipotética III GM, no al de Rusia.
> 
> Y es comparable pero no igual, porque China hoy tiene una ventaja enorme que no tenía Japón, tiene a Rusia espalda contra espalda.
> 
> ...



1º A China no la están sometiendo a sanciones draconianas. 2º China-Rusia a diferencia de Japón-Alemania, tiene disputas territoriales e intereses geopolíticos serios ante los recursos que necesita fagocitar de Rusia. Y ésta lo sabe.

Y respecto a eso de 'espalda contra espalda'... podría parafrasear lo que un compañero aportó sobre declaraciones de Putin: 'no hay nada eterno'. Pero prefiero recordarle que a Rusia no le interesa encontrarse de repente con que el orden anglosajón ha caído y nadie puede contener a China. Y es que siempre hay 'un día después'.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

‼Herejes de la OCU cismática canonizaron a Bandera como santo.
¡Señor, tú sabes qué hacer! No hay nada que arreglar aquí


En Lvov, quemaron la iglesia Vladimir de la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania del Patriarcado de Moscu en Sykhiv, que fue objeto de vandalismo en repetidas ocasiones, y sus feligreses fueron amenazados por los nacionalistas.
El fuego comenzó a última hora de la tarde del lunes.
El templo de Vladimir fue atacado incluso antes del inicio de la Operacion Militar Especial.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> A mi para nada.
> Analizo los hechos, simplemente.
> Incluso he consultado prensa lituana.
> 
> ...



El mayor problema de Lituania ni siquiera es la inflación, siendo ese un problemón.
Han perdido en una década, casi un 20% de población; y lo que es peor, hay el doble de población mayores de 50 años...que población de 10 años a 20.

Están muertos pero aún no lo saben.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El actor Ben Stiller viaja a Ucrania y conoce a Zelenski.*
> El actor y comediante estadounidense* Ben Stiller* ha estrechado la mano al presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* en su viaje a Ucrania para dar visibilidad a los problemas que está dejando la invasión de Rusia, especialmente con los refugiados.
> 
> Stiller le ha confesado que es "*un gran honor para mí. Eres mi héroe*. Dejaste una gran carrera como actor por esto". A lo que Zelenski contestó: "No tan bueno como tú.
> ...



Esto es mierda de gallina 
NOTICIA seria ver a Paula Abdul , Bette Midler y Barbra Stresand cantando juntas el Aleluyah ( en hebreo ) en el Estadio Olimpico de Kiev


----------



## El Mercader (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor problema de Lituania ni siquiera es la inflación, siendo ese un problemón.
> Han perdido en una década, casi un 20% de población; y lo que es peor, hay el doble de población mayores de 50 años...que población de 10 años a 20.
> 
> Están muertos pero aún no lo saben.



Vamos, que básicamente es una base de Estados unidos a cielo abierto.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No seamos tan simples. Precisamente lo que se busca es una reacción brutal con la que abocar irremediablemente a Europa en una guerra contra Rusia. Hacer eso, es cumplimentar uno de los objetivos de la agenda anglosajona.
> 
> Si en algún momento Rusia se ve forzada a llegar a lo tremendo, lo que tiene que hacer es sembrar los EEUU e Inglaterra de pepinos nucleares como si no hubiese un mañana. Lo mismo con sus bases en el resto del mundo, pero solo misiles nucleares tácticos. Pero ojala no lleguemos a esos extremos jamás.
> 
> La realidad es que Europa es rehén de los anglosajones. Un pollo sin cabeza. Los rusos lo saben. También saben que llegar al extremo, no es bueno para nadie. Quizá para China que se quedaría mirando y frotándose las manos por conseguir en breve lo que va a terminar consiguiendo a medio plazo si no se les detiene. Y eso no es bueno para nadie... bueno, para los chinos sí.



Efectivamente.
Rusia solo va a usar armas nucleares si se ve amenazada, pero es el que el forero que vive en Usa está algo obsesionado con los Nukes  
Esto solo va a ocurrir si:

a) Hay invasión de Rusia por parte de los aliados y se masacran civiles.
b) Hay bombardeos en Moscú o San Petersburgo indiscriminados.

Y ninguna de las dos va a ocurrir, porque Usa no tiene cojones. Sin más.
El resto, las sanciones, bombardear civiles en el Donbas, bombardear plataformas petrolíferas...es todo ruido. Para que Rusia cambie su estrategia.
Pero no lo va a hacer, porque le está yendo de puta madre, al menos hasta el momento.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto off topic que refleja por que EE UU se hunde ...
> En 1960 el PIB de EE UU era de 543 mil millones de $ . En 2021 el PIB fue de 21 trillones .
> Si divides 21 trillones / 543 mil millones el resultado te da 38X
> Traducido al arameo cirilico : La economia de EE UU ha " crecido " 38 veces ( segun la contabilidad bulgara )
> ...



No Clapham, no, en la práctica aciertas pero no es exactamente así.

El PIB real de EE UU en 1960 era todo el PIB del mundo, excepto el de la URSS y su área de influencia.

El PIB real de EE UU en 2021 es todo el PIB del mundo, excepto el de Rusia, China (principal), y otros emergentes (India fundamentalmente).

Claro que el PIB de EE UU es hoy una porción menor, y todo ello suponiendo que el PIB fuera una medida adecuada de medir la riqueza, que no lo es.

Con otras formas de medir ,los EE UU saldrían aún más malparados.


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El mongolistaní va adaptando su relato frente a una derrota inevitable.
> No pudimos contra el glibilismi y la igindi 2030.
> 
> Igual que los atrasados del mamapollato checheno.



Vete a la mierda Mick


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para empezar, las arolíneas low-cost van a pasar a formar parte de los libros de historia más pronto que tarde. Los viajes de fin de semana a Londres de los sojitas y las charos se van a terminar. Volar va salir carísimo, será de nuevo para los ricos.



Ya es carísimo.
He comprado unn vuelo ida y vuelta desde Moscú a París, vía Qatar con stopover, y Marruecos. 1200 euros


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)

Monumento a Dzerzhinsky en Balashikha


En Balashikha se inauguró un monumento al legendario creador de la Cheka, Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinsky.
¿Por qué en Balashikha? Hay un punto de despliegue permanente de ODON que lleva el nombre de Dzerzhinsky.
Estamos esperando el regreso de Iron Felix a Lubyanka.









Navalny es "víctima del comunismo"






*Navalny es "víctima del comunismo"*


_Alexei Navalny recibió un premio de la Fundación para la Memoria de las Víctimas del Comunismo. La Fundación Memorial, según Wikipedia, es una organización anticomunista estadounidense sin fines de lucro formada en 1993 por una ley del Congreso de los Estados Unidos para "brindar a los estadounidenses información educativa sobre la ideología, la historia y el legado del comunismo".

Los fundadores del fondo son Zbigniew Brzezinski, uno de los principales ideólogos de la política exterior estadounidense (en un momento dado) de origen polaco, y Lev Eugene Dobriansky, historiador estadounidense y nacionalista ucraniano a tiempo parcial. Informe de nuestros compañeros ( Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.) que también encabezó el "Comité Nacional de Naciones Cautivas" anticomunista estadounidense y dirigió la asociación de ex miembros de la división nazi de las SS "Galicia" - el "Comité del Congreso de Ucrania de América".

La Fundación, por supuesto, se especializa en otros pacientes, pero hubo problemas con Alexei Navalny: ya se han utilizado todos los recursos que podrían conectarse en la propaganda occidental para su liberación y la acumulación de medios de los rusos. ¿Y de qué otra manera evaluar la concesión de un premio de la Fundación para la Memoria de las Víctimas del Comunismo a un criminal ruso de nuestros días?_

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc

El comunismo tiene brazos largos. Aparentemente, fueron los comunistas quienes primero obligaron a Navalny a cometer fraude y luego lo pusieron en una colonia por esto.
Y todo porque la directiva secreta de Stalin de la década de 1930 todavía está vigente: perseguir sin piedad a todo Navalny. Otro crimen poco conocido del estalinismo.


----------



## Triyuga (20 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Me lo parece a mi, o el orden mundial que propone rusia se parece mucho al de la Alta Edad Media?



Para su informacion, los partidos de futbol son en el Camp Nou, o en el Santiago Bernabeu...


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

Han cambiado el pin de la agenda 2030 por el de Ucrania ...

( que viene siendo lo mismo )

quien dude que todo esto es un complot para acelerar los cambios radicales y el saqueo de la sociedad occidental es que vive en la inopia y no tiene ni idea de historia ni quienes son los que nos están gobernando. 

AGENDA 2030 :

EXPANSIONISMO MUSULMÁN ANTE TODO. Nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad hubo tantos musulmanes y con tanto poder y tan pocos cristianos que defiendan su civilización .

Recordemos que la hija de Bill Gates se ha casado con un millonario musulmán cuya familia viene de Egipto y Emiratos .

Los nietos de Bill Gates adorarán a Alá . 


*AGENDA 2030 :

Redistribución de la riqueza del norte al sur 

Redistribución de la pobreza del sur al norte


Esterilización de los occidentales y destrucción de las familias
Invasión de población del tercer mundo y reemplazo.*


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La única razón por la que levantarían las sanciones sería que el gobierno ruso cayera, y en su lugar colocasen al otro farlopero (por ponen un ejemplo de candidato) para que laminase el país, y vendiera sus recursos a los anglos a precios de derribo. Es decir, volver a los años 90. Desde el principio es algo que ya imaginaba, lo peor es que en este asunto la escalada es algo no descartable. Y que no me venga nadie diciendo que Rusia no tiene cojones, porque no se trata de tener huevos o no tenerlos; cuando acorralas a alguien o a algo, que se revuelva es algo que puede suceder.



Una vez, no hace tantos años, ya les salió bien la jugada:



La clave de las sanciones es que son la zanahoria económica para un nuevo y reeditado: Si os cargáis a Rusia (antes la URSS), todas las riquezas del mundo mundial acudirán a vuestros bolsillos (los de los golpistas y traidores solamente).


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya es carísimo.
> He comprado unn vuelo ida y vuelta desde Moscú a París, vía Qatar con stopover, y Marruecos. 1200 euros



Porque volar es carísimo en términos energéticos. Digamos que de día en día el precio de volar se va acercando a su valor real.

Congratulémonos de que en un mundo como el que vivimos, dónde la diferencia entre precio y valor de cosas y servicios es enorme, unas veces por encima y otras por debajo, en el caso del transporte aéreo esa diferencia va disminuyendo.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Monumento a Dzerzhinsky en Balashikha
> 
> 
> En Balashikha se inauguró un monumento al legendario creador de la Cheka, Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinsky.
> ...



La vuelta de Lavrenti Beria también haría un apaño.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor problema de Lituania ni siquiera es la inflación, siendo ese un problemón.
> Han perdido en una década, casi un 20% de población; y lo que es peor, hay el doble de población mayores de 50 años...que población de 10 años a 20.
> 
> Están muertos pero aún no lo saben.



Pues imagina liarte la manta a la cabeza contra Rusia, y que esta aplique un bloqueo negligente, estilo Odesa, y mande a los becarios de guerra electrónica a hacer prácticas durante 2 o 3 años (además de algún que otro sabotaje en infraestructuras caducas.....).

El único papel digno y patriótico que el gobierno de Lituania podría hacer es ponerse de perfil, hacerse pasar por un abeto del Báltico, silbar melodiosas tonadas..... Yo les enviaría al "Registrador de Pontevedra" para que les diese algunas lecciones de inmovilidad absoluta.....

Eso las monarquías antiguas lo tenían muy claro. El primer deber y objetivo del monarca era hacer un sucesor (tener futuro), luego venía todo lo demás.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Un Premio Nobel ruso subasta su medalla en beneficio de los niños de Ucrania.*
Dmitry Muratov, editor jefe del periódico independiente ruso Novaya Gazeta, subastará el lunes la medalla de oro del Premio Nobel de la Paz que obtuvo en 2021 en beneficio de los niños desplazados por la guerra en *Ucrania*.

Muratov recibió el año pasado, junto con la periodista filipina Maria Ressa, el prestigioso galardón "por sus esfuerzos para salvaguardar la libertad de expresión".

En marzo, el periódico de Muratov suspendió sus operaciones en *Rusia* tras la adopción de una ley que estableció duras penas de prisión contra cualquiera que criticara la campaña militar del Kremlin en *Ucrania*, iniciada el 24 de febrero.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Una vez, no hace tantos años, ya les salió bien la jugada:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097207
> 
> 
> La clave de las sanciones es que son la zanahoria económica para un nuevo y reeditado: Si os cargáis a Rusia (antes la URSS), todas las riquezas del mundo mundial acudirán a vuestros bolsillos (los de los golpistas y traidores solamente).



Nadie se "cargó" a la URSS, era un sistema en un país enorme burocratizado hasta las nalgas...en qué cabeza a alguien le cabe que eso puede funcionar bien a la larga?


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque volar es carísimo en términos energéticos. Digamos que de día en día el precio de volar se va acercando a su valor real.
> 
> Congratulémonos de que en un mundo como el que vivimos, dónde la diferencia entre precio y valor de cosas y servicios es enorme, unas veces por encima y otras por debajo, en el caso del transporte aéreo esa diferencia va disminuyendo.



Hace tiempo que lo digo. Era absurdo completamente. Recuerdo un post en este foro que unas amigas británicas se reunieron en la otra punta de UK volando vía Málaga porque era más barato que 300km de tren.
Lo mismo de absurdo es que traer un producto de la otra parte del mundo sea más barato que hacerlo y traerlo de Alicante.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## SanRu (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El escenario de Japón en la II GM es comparable al de China forzada a una hipotética III GM, no al de Rusia.
> 
> Y es comparable pero no igual, porque China hoy tiene una ventaja enorme que no tenía Japón, tiene a Rusia espalda contra espalda.
> 
> ...



Correcto!

En mi opinión, los EEUU, especialmente desde 1999, se ha quitado la careta enseñando al mundo su verdadera cara y el mundo ha quedado horrorizado y eso ahora le está perjudicando.

Este meme lo explica perfectamente:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

Joder


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

OT curioso.


----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder





Una cosa más bastantes fotos con el bozal , esto es una anécdota sin más, 33 años y ya está bastante derroida(quitamos de la ecuación chapa y pintura)


----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ‼Herejes de la OCU cismática canonizaron a Bandera como santo.
> ¡Señor, tú sabes qué hacer! No hay nada que arreglar aquí
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo sabe que la OCU es la chunga, la buena es ADICAE. Los acrónimos, ese mundo de confusión y misterio.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Rusia solo va a usar armas nucleares si se ve amenazada, pero es el que el forero que vive en Usa está algo obsesionado con los Nukes
> Esto solo va a ocurrir si:
> 
> ...



No estoy obsesionado, es que casualmente hay por ahí ciertos elementos importantes y con mucha pasta que hablan del "Gran Reset" a los que les vendría muy, pero que muy bien unas cuantas nukes para tener a la población tan absolutamente acojonada para que la misma acepte cualquier cosa que venga por parte de sus gobiernos.

Si a esto le añades que al mismo tiempo ha habido una sospechosa pandemia mundial (y otra que viene), que se está creando una hambruna generalizada artificial, una escasez de energía artificial y una de las mayores crisis económicas en ciernes... y todo al mismo tiempo que esta guerra (nada más y nada menos que con Rusia)... pues da para ser mal pensado.

¿O acaso te crees que todos estos eventos prácticamente al mismo tiempo son una casualidad total?

Mira el bosque, no mires solo el árbol. Van a pasar cositas (y no una ni dos). Detrás de todo esto hay algo inquietante. Yo no creo en las casualidades.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1097298



¡Hombre! ¡que casualidad! Otro clón de la presidenta de Moldavía, de la de Suecia, de la de Finlandia, de la Georgia, de la de Rumanía, etc. En Langley se deben estar quedando sin moldes.


----------



## la mano negra (21 Jun 2022)

El dogal se va cerrando sobre el cuello de la bestia . Pronto estaremos contemplando un embolsamiento masivo en el Dombás con las tropas ucras atrapadas en él. Cuando caiga Kramatorsk , el ejército ucraniano se derrumbará de forma traumática y repentina.


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los de las repúblicas ya se temen lo peor:
> 
> El escenario Minsk
> 
> ...



Locuras, así de simple, Jerson y Zaporiya nunca más regresaran a Ucrania!
Occidente no va a retirar las sanciones, son el monigote de EEUU y van directo a la Edad Media.
Rusia ampliara sus lazos con oriente (Chine India), y los recursos energéticos le darán a Asia-Pacifico el último impulso para imponerse sobre Europa.
Es más amplio a que en un par de décadas Ceuta y Melilla regresan a Marruecos y Cataluña es independiente.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Cuidado con los bancos españoles y sus estafas del 3-4%


----------



## Salgado Solitario (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como creo que son la clave , unas imagenes de los puentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que tenía la corazonada de que era o podría ser usted Don A. coronel de estado mayor.

Tres cosas le quiero decir al respecto:
1- parece usted gilipollas, todos los días con los putos puentecitos a vueltas.
Lo mismo que usted argumenta sobre su destrucción seguro, segurísimo, que también el Alto Mando Ruso ha reflexionado sobre ello y si no hacen lo que usted cree que deberían hacer talvez sea porque ellos sepan cosas que usted no sabe, y/o ellos piensen en escenarios que usted no contempla.
Y de esos hipotéticos escenarios ya se han hecho esbozos varios en este mismo hilo.

2 - no será usted tan buen estratega visionario cuando se ha pasado años desgañitandose en defensa de un sinvergüenza otanero como Pablito Mezquitas y sus muchachos que para usted eran poco menos que el nuevo Lenin español, versión rosita.
Repito que la mitad de las vezes me parece usted medio lerdo.

3 - dicho esto. A sus órdenes mi coronel!


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (21 Jun 2022)

Qué sabemos del Mosca?


----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## raptors (21 Jun 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos lo que toca. Guerra OTAN +Marruecos vs Argelia +Rusia
> 
> Lo gordo van a ser las calles de París.




*para los neófitos sobre el tema...* un video que tal vez ayude para entender más sobre el conflicto: _"OTAN +Marruecos vs Argelia +Rusia...." _


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (21 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Este debe ser uno de tantos gilipollas que todavía no se ha enterado que el imperio desapareció, y que sólo son una puta isla que solo sirve para ir de la mano de sus primos.

Ademas se cree que cuando la citi se coma los primeros pepinos ( se los están ganando a pulso ) les va a faltar tiempo para salir a defenderlos, cuando la realidad es que los van a dejar tirados y no van a mover un dedo.

A ver si se entera de que a los rusos les sobran pepinos y gasolina, no como a los alemanes en el 41.

Lo dicho, otro gilipollas con aires de grandeza.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué sabemos del Mosca?



Hundido, como vuestras cositas chulas, mucho ánimo pa la cola de la estrella de david roja


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Armas y apoyo internacional


Anunciando una futura victoria, tras la cual Ucrania negociará con Rusia -nadie sabe qué exactamente, si la victoria va a producirse en el campo de batalla-, las autoridades de Kiev continúan supli…




slavyangrad.es











Armas y apoyo internacional


21/06/2022


Anunciando una futura victoria, tras la cual Ucrania negociará con Rusia -nadie sabe qué exactamente, si la victoria va a producirse en el campo de batalla-, las autoridades de Kiev continúan suplicando a sus aliados de la OTAN más armas y más financiación para continuar la guerra a largo plazo. “Está claro que el camino de Putin a la mesa de negociaciones transita únicamente a través de derrotas en el frente”, escribió la semana pasada Dmitro Kuleba anunciando futuras derrotas rusas en un frente en el que Kiev trata de hacer ver que existe un desequilibrio que sus socios tienen la obligación de solventar.

Sin embargo, esa historia de _David contra Goliat_ que Ucrania también trató de utilizar cuando se enfrentaba únicamente a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, choca con la realidad. Ucrania heredó de la Unión Soviética, no solo una industria militar potente, sino un ejército bien armado que continúa demostrando a diario que no carece de munición y que está dispuesto a utilizarla. Es precisamente ese uso intensivo -en muchos casos contra objetivos civiles indiscriminados- lo que provoca la escasez de munición.


Artículo Original: Tetyana Montyan

La prensa estadounidense vuelve a revelar interesantes detalles sobre el suministro de armas y su uso por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. _The Washington Post_ informa de que los estadounidenses se han encontrado con algunas dificultades con el envío de sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples a Ucrania y que en un par de semanas se añadirán otros ocho a la primera entrega de cuatro. Un total de doce sistemas MLRS, que según el general Ben Hodges “no está ni cerca de ser suficiente”.

Las cosas van mejor en lo que respecta a la artillería. Un total de 200 howitzers M777 han sido enviados a Ucrania de países de la OTAN. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania los usan de forma tan intensiva que varias docenas de obuses ya han tenido que ser enviados para reparar los cañones, dañados por el sobrecalentamiento. Para dejar claro lo que el régimen de Kiev está haciendo para atacar Donetsk y otras ciudades del sureste, _The Washington Post_ cita impresionantes estadísticas. Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN han suministrado 250.000 proyectiles para sus 200 obuses. Esa es la cifra que el Ejército Ucraniano consume al mes.

Según las fuentes de _The Washington Post_ y el Pentágono, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando de forma tan intensiva utilizando los howitzers americanos que las fábricas de defensa de Estados Unidos han comenzado a trabajar a tres turnos para producir la cantidad requerida de proyectiles. Es algo extraño, desde luego, que la industria estadounidense tenga que producir a destajo proyectiles para solo 200 howitzers.

Hay que recordar que, a fecha de febrero de 2022, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disponían de unos 3000 howitzers que había heredado de la Unión Soviética. Imaginen la cantidad de proyectiles que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habrán disparado con tantos cañones. Las autoridades militares han dejado claro que, en esta guerra, las bajas de personal y pérdidas de equipamiento se han infligido precisamente con la artillería y no con misiles, bombas o armas ligeras.

Según las fuentes de _The Washington Post_, el Ejército Ucraniano está ya a punto de quedarse sin proyectiles para los howitzers soviéticos y Estados Unidos está intentando reiniciar su producción en Rumanía y Bulgaria. Si surgieran dificultades con la reanudación de la producción de proyectiles, miles de piezas de artillería soviética al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quedarán pronto en silencio. Y sería hora de hacer algo contra la entrega de armas de países de la OTAN.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jun 2022)

Pero si lleva diciendo que sverodonesk va a caer desde hace tres meses.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque volar es carísimo en términos energéticos. Digamos que de día en día el precio de volar se va acercando a su valor real.
> 
> Congratulémonos de que en un mundo como el que vivimos, dónde la diferencia entre precio y valor de cosas y servicios es enorme, unas veces por encima y otras por debajo, en el caso del transporte aéreo esa diferencia va disminuyendo.



Las emisiones por el tráfico aéreo no suponen ni el 3% del total mundial.
La fijación actual con la aviación no tiene motivos ecológicos ni energéticos.
Pura ingeniería social sin más, como todo lo que rodea al negocio del cambio climático. Básicamente el resumen es "la clase media y obrera ha vivido por encima de sus posibilidades".


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Va a haber mucho cambio de chaqueta "y ya decía yo que había gato encerrado...."


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Este l fin de semana Macron perdió la mayoría absoluta en las elecciones parlamentarias francesas,
mientras que un nieto de DeGaulle surge clamando del desprecio de Macron por la soberanía francesa.

El mismo Macron ha hablado últimamente de una nueva alianza militar en Europa, y el Reino Unido 
anunciando una alianza con los países bálticos y Ucrania. Pistas que desentrañan los interiores...

¿Cuanto le queda a la OTAN? 
Misterios de la historia...


----------



## Artedi (21 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las emisiones por el tráfico aéreo no suponen ni el 3% del total mundial.
> La fijación actual con la aviación no tiene motivos ecológicos ni energéticos.
> Pura ingeniería social sin más, como todo lo que rodea al negocio del cambio climático. Básicamente el resumen es "la clase media y obrera ha vivido por encima de sus posibilidades".



Recomiendo a quien dude de ello, que mire la evolución de la curva de CO2 durante los cierres de la pandemia.

NADA APRECIABLE. En teoría, el incremento debió haberse detenido o aminorado. Pero no. Quien "vea" la parada COVID en la curva, que lo diga.





No os lo dirán en el Telediario.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

A propósito: El embajador de la UE en Rusia está citado hoy
en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores sobre lo de Lituania.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Este l fin de semana Macron perdió la mayoría absoluta en las elecciones parlamentarias francesas,
> mientras que un nieto de DeGaulle surge clamando del desprecio de Macron por la soberanía francesa.
> 
> El mismo Macron ha hablado últimamente de una nueva alianza militar en Europa, y el Reino Unido
> ...



En Madrid se puede escenificar sino una ruptura sí un "cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos ".
De un lado los anglos y sus putitas, con España, Polonia y los balticos. De otro lado un bloque que podríamos llamar europeo duro con Alemania y Francia y tal vez Italia, Italia es una esfinge por culpa del siniestro Drogas. En torno a ellos girarán los centro europeos e incluso Rumanía (que el descendiente de los niños del flautista acompañase a los otros tres a Kiev No es casual). Y de otro Turquía, que si no se va le va a faltar poco.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A propósito: El embajador de la UE en Rusia está citado hoy
> en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores sobre lo de Lituania.



Los otanistas más fanáticos pretenden que Kaliningrado sea la nueva Danzig.
Hay que levantar la moral como sea y sobre todo escenificar unidad de cara a la cumbre de Madrid, no todo es lo que parece.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Este l fin de semana Macron perdió la mayoría absoluta en las elecciones parlamentarias francesas,
> mientras que un nieto de DeGaulle surge clamando del desprecio de Macron por la soberanía francesa.
> 
> El mismo Macron ha hablado últimamente de una nueva alianza militar en Europa, y el Reino Unido
> ...



Hablando sobre la OTAN: desde Colombia. nos llega que, por primera vez en la historia del país, 
no ha salido elegido un miembro de la oligarquía poscolonial y ha ganado un tal Gustavo Petro.
Lo que significa que el control imperial sobre América Latina recibirá otro toque de atención. ... 
Recuerden que Colombia es hoy es el 'socio oficial' de la OTAN, y que el tal Petro terminará 
con eso mas pronto que tarde.


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Acojonante que esta medida la proponga el país de Mercedes, Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, BMW, Opel y Smart.... solo directos dan trabajo a 750.000 almas.
> Los alemanes, como en la época de Hitler, no tienen medias tintas, cuando se hunden se hunden, pero con todo el equipo y a lo grande.
> Me pregunto que les habrá prometido, o con que les habrá amenazado, yankilandia para que se estén suicidando como país.
> De tener unos dirigentes que siempre buscaban aunque fuese un mal arreglo a convertirse en unos incendiarios con la histérica Van der lo que sea a la cabeza.
> ...



No andas desencaminado... y para más cohones un VERDE... estamos que lo rompemos...









El carbón no puede morir: Europa está descubriendo el límite de su política verde en plena crisis energética


Era la opción más directa. Lo que el invierno pasado se presentó como una medida excepcional, ahora se ha anunciado como una nueva estrategia para hacer...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los otanistas más fanáticos pretenden que Kaliningrado sea la nueva Danzig.
> Hay que levantar la moral como sea y sobre todo escenificar unidad de cara a la cumbre de Madrid, no todo es lo que parece.



Conociendo un poco a los rusos, estoy seguro de que algo grande se guardan para esos dias de la cumbre de la Otan...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

*Zakharova advirtió a Lituania sobre las graves consecuencias de la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías*
Zakharova calificó el comportamiento de Lituania hacia Rusia como abiertamente hostil


21 junio 2022 09:31


Moscú considera que la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado a través de Lituania es una acción hostil por parte de Vilnius. Así lo anunció el 21 de junio la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, en el programa Solovyov Live.



“Me parece que ellos (Lituania. - Ed.) Deben entender lo principal: cuando la Federación Rusa pronuncia una palabra en relación con el otro lado, caracterizando su comportamiento como abiertamente hostil, entonces no hay tiempo para hablar, no tiempo para encontrar fórmulas que puedan dejar la situación a un lado y pretender que el problema no existe”, dijo Zakharova.

Destacó que las autoridades lituanas han ido "más allá de los límites del comportamiento contrario al derecho internacional" y se están comportando de forma "agresivamente hostil".


“Espero que los representantes de Lituania tengan los restos de algún tipo de profesionalismo al evaluar la situación <...> Deben comprender las consecuencias, y las consecuencias, lamentablemente, vendrán”, dijo el diplomático.

La prohibición del tránsito de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado a través de Lituania entró en vigor a la medianoche del 18 de junio. La prohibición se aplica a los bienes de la Unión Europea, que incluyen materiales de construcción, cemento, metal y otras cosas importantes para la producción. Según estimaciones preliminares, esto es del 40 al 50% de la gama de mercancías que se transportaron entre la región de Kaliningrado y otras regiones de Rusia.

El gobernador de la región de Kaliningrado, Anton Alikhanov, dijo que las autoridades de la región esperan una aclaración de la Comisión Europea sobre la prohibición de tránsito y la consideran una violación flagrante de los protocolos para la adhesión de los países bálticos a la UE y las reglas de tránsito libre.

El secretario de prensa del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov, el 20 de junio calificó la situación como sin precedentes y dijo que el Kremlin pensaría en responder a la decisión de Lituania . Según él, ahora "habrá que recoger puntos de vista a través de varios departamentos, habrá eventos interdepartamentales, para desarrollar una posición común, se necesita un análisis profundo".


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aerolíneas dices, pero si la mayoría de las aerolíneas occidentales deben dejar de volar para cumplir el plan 2030.
> 
> Lo de los viajes de masas en avión se acabó (afortunadamente), pero se acabó para todos, si acaso Rusia está cogiendo ventaja en la aplicación de la agenda 2030.



easy jet reduce el numero de vuelos para este verano lo he oído en la radio esta mañana


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Conociendo un poco a los rusos, estoy seguro de que algo grande se guardan para esos dias de la cumbre de la Otan...



un misil hipersonico con cabeza de uranio empobrecido.......


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> un misil hipersonico con cabeza de uranio empobrecido.......



Yo pienso más en que hagan unos días antes de su reunión en Madrid, el referendum de anexion a Rusia de Jerson y de Zaporiyia... Y anunciar que la población ha decidido, democráticamente, que quieren ser parte de Rusia.

Eso les jode a los otanistas,anglos y eurolemmings, más que una bomba nuclear en Bruselas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 09:33

El incendio debido a un incendio en la plataforma de perforación de Chernomorneftegaz se acercó directamente al pozo, informa TASS citando a la senadora de Crimea Olga Kovitidi.
Hoy, 09:20

Oleg Kryuchkov, asesor del jefe de Crimea, dijo que, según información preliminar, no todos se salvaron de las plataformas de perforación de Chornomorneftegaz, que fue atacada por las fuerzas ucranianas. La operación de búsqueda continúa. "Aún hay esperanza. Estamos esperando información oficial”, escribió en el canal de Telegram.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Recomiendo a quien dude de ello, que mire la evolución de la curva de CO2 durante los cierres de la pandemia.
> 
> NADA APRECIABLE. En teoría, el incremento debió haberse detenido o aminorado. Pero no. Quien "vea" la parada COVID en la curva, que lo diga.
> 
> ...



Fabricar los aparatitos eléctricos tan caros a los que mandan para tener entretenido al ganado (no digamos durante el encierro) supone emisiones a cascoporro....


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Locuras, así de simple, Jerson y Zaporiya nunca más regresaran a Ucrania!
> Occidente no va a retirar las sanciones, son el monigote de EEUU y van directo a la Edad Media.
> Rusia ampliara sus lazos con oriente (Chine India), y los recursos energéticos le darán a Asia-Pacifico el último impulso para imponerse sobre Europa.
> Es más amplio a que en un par de décadas Ceuta y Melilla regresan a Marruecos y Cataluña es independiente.



Ceuta y Melilla NUNCA han sido marroquis, a ver si nos informamos, en todo caso Ceuta que regrese a Portugal.
País de cobardes derrotistas.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> easy jet reduce el numero de vuelos para este verano lo he oído en la radio esta mañana



La frecuencia de antes de la pandemia no ha vuelto, y en un momento que la gente quiere viajar. Joder, que no sólo es turismo y postureo, que hay gente que no vio a su familia durante dos años....
Si a ello le sumas el precio de los combustibles, tienes los vuelos muy caros.... 
Eso sí la gente va a tope este verano y en octubre Dios dirá....


----------



## frangelico (21 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Fabricar los aparatitos eléctricos tan caros a los que mandan para tener entretenido al ganado (no digamos durante el encierro) supone emisiones a cascoporro....



Y el commuting diario al trabajo a persona por coche, incluso las calefacciones o la electricidad generada con fueloleos emiten más que toda la aviación junta.


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El escenario de Japón en la II GM es comparable al de China forzada a una hipotética III GM, no al de Rusia.
> 
> Y es comparable pero no igual, porque China hoy tiene una ventaja enorme que no tenía Japón, tiene a Rusia espalda contra espalda.
> 
> ...



hoy por hoy desembarcar en china por la alianza usana que seria, USA, Inglaterra, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y corea del sur manteniendo a raya corea del norte, si me apuras hasta Vietnam se podría sumar difícil lo veo


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mayor problema de Lituania ni siquiera es la inflación, siendo ese un problemón.
> Han perdido en una década, casi un 20% de población; y lo que es peor, hay el doble de población mayores de 50 años...que población de 10 años a 20.
> 
> Están muertos pero aún no lo saben.



tanta lituana hay en Moscú buscando patrocinio?


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

#Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio. 

¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
no iremos


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Este es el que se alistó en Azov? El que entrevistó Mikel Ayestaran?


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya es carísimo.
> He comprado unn vuelo ida y vuelta desde Moscú a París, vía Qatar con stopover, y Marruecos. 1200 euros



si sigue subiendo el rublo cómprate uno de estos

Cessna Aircraft | Jet, Turboprop and Piston Models


----------



## Bulldozerbass (21 Jun 2022)

Me da mucha pena que un chaval tan joven y posiblemente enamorado hasta las trancas de su ucraniana, para demostrarla cuánto la amaba se alistase intoxicado por los medios en una guerra para defender lo que la ucraniana le haya dicho y lo que los medios de masas le han convencido que eran los buenos. Ella no creo que tenga mucho complejo de culpabilidad, los padres de él deben estar destrozados, y el chaval en el más allá explicándole a Dios que ha sido todo una equivocación y que siente mucho haber sido tan incáuto.


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque volar es carísimo en términos energéticos. Digamos que de día en día el precio de volar se va acercando a su valor real.
> 
> Congratulémonos de que en un mundo como el que vivimos, dónde la diferencia entre precio y valor de cosas y servicios es enorme, unas veces por encima y otras por debajo, en el caso del transporte aéreo esa diferencia va disminuyendo.



preveo el bomm de los cruceros en galeras por el mediterráneo


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tanta lituana hay en Moscú buscando patrocinio?



No, no dejan entrar a los lituanos sin visa. 
Y nadie quiere a los vagos de los bálticos trabajando aquí.


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si argumentas diciendo que la URSS ganó la guerra fria, pues hombre..temo decirte que la URSS se fue a pique en 1991
> 
> Todo lo demás es un cúmulo de falacias y ad hominen de escándalo....
> 
> ...



Lo primero es venir estudiado de casa... SÍ LA URSS ganó la guerra fría... y sí, tras de ello, EE.UU. haciendo un alarde de locura trajo finanzas del futuro y fruto de ello ACABÓ con la URSS, pero a costa de ESTE SUICIDIO EN EL QUE VIVIMOS... no te lleves a engaño: GREENSPAN mediante...

No saber según qué cosas DESLEGITIMA soluciones, porque simplemente DESCONOCES donde estás y a dónde vas...

Lo bueno o malo para el ciudadano es el CONOCIMIENTO de la verdad... en la URSS o en China o en EE.UU.

Con Franco cualquier ciudadano era bastante más crítico y CONOCEDOR de la verdad que HOY TÚ. Por el simple hecho de poner en cuestión el relato que de las cosas hacen tanto los medios de comunicación, como todo el emporio que mantiene el tinglado montado... aquí y en China... y en esencia eso sí te hace libre hasta cierto punto, ya que te permite no dejarte llevar ESTUPIDAMENTE al matadero, que al matadero si quieren te van a llevar te guste o no, mira sino a los UCRANIANOS, dudo que ninguno de ellos le importe una mierda quíen gobierne si al hacerlo lo hiciesen medianamente bien y no les ROBASEN A MANOS LLENAS... a pesar de todo y en un país dónde el robo es casi costumbre, el ciudadano hoy tiene que COMBATIR para amparar ese estado de cosas... es demasiado, pero es lo que hay... y si el ejemplo Ucraniano no te vale, puedes ver lo que China hizo con Jack-Ma o lo que en EE.UU. se hace con cualquiera que se atreviese a poner en duda preceptos básicos, digamos Trump...

A mí me GUSTARIA que la gente fuese SENSATA... que pido bastante más que tú, eso lo sé... pero mis gustos son míos, me puedo amoldar o no a lo que hay, eso es MADURAR... me gusta, no me gusta: ES.

En cuanto a la gestión, pues UN ESTADO es eso que tú dices, aún cuando no lo creas, un ente que gerencia una MEGAEMPRESA cuyos principios básicos son simples:

*- Si no lo haces bien otros te comen.*

El problema es que ese precepto tan simple ya no existe... ahora PARECE SER que no te come nadie, simplemente tienes que conseguir RECURSOS para comprar Y FRUTO DE ELLO SUBSISTES... una cosa muy curiosa... y así se ha creado "El Estado":


_China te vende de todo y con ello se apodera de tu alma, de tus recursos, de tu futuro, pero; NO TE COME... Rusia te vende sus inmensos productos y tú te chutas con ellos, LOS PUEDES PAGAR y por tanto NO TE COMERÁ... EE.UU. te vende su protección, su calidez como socio y amigo y te protegerá, para ello debes comprar su moneda y por ello NO TE COMERÁ...._

Es el globalismo de los LIBEGALES... el MERCADO PROVEERÁ, lo mismo da alimentos, que energía, que espejos, que protección... todo lo va a proveer el MERCADO, tú solo tienes que OBTENER RECURSOS para comprarlo y para eso sólo hay que ser COMPETITIVO y ser el más apto y el más guapo, el más alto o al menos luchar a muerte con el resto para así poder alcanzar el estado de COMPRAS que te permita subsistir:

- "IN TIME" gran película...

Una memez...

Tener un sistema hospitalario sólido, por poner un caso es vital de cara a tu capacidad de afrontar cualquier riesgo, sin embargo eso es costoso, tienes que planificarlo con políticas SOLIDAS y PUBLICAS, ya que la iniciativa privada JAMÁS podría asumir tales conceptos, ni es capaz de generar recursos, ni es capaz de apuntalar tales situaciones; diferenciar entre políticas públicas y privadas es un fundamento VITAL para entender qué es qué en economía; en un sistema de salud por poner un caso:

- En un sistema público de salud la cama más barata es la que NO PRECISA SER OCUPADA y por tanto un hospital vacio es lo más rentable...

- En un sistema privado de salud la cama más barata es la que esta ocupada y un hospital lleno es lo más rentable...

El problema es que mientras para un sistema público la obtención de recursos es a partir de la prevención y la mejora de la salud de la población, a la par que la reducción de costes sanitarios globales y no menos la preparación del sistema ante catastrofes superiores que permitan que ese sistema acabe siendo vital... pasa igual con las carreteras, los alimentos, la educación, seguridad, ejército... son sistemas de prevención y además de eficiencia...

Un sistema privado simplemente puede obtener recursos para que quienes invierten en él obtengan dividendos por esa inversión, SERÍA INJUSTIFICABLE que se les exigiese que actuasen con motivaciones fuera de ese contexto...

Para un LIBEGAL, es desconocido el factor diferencial entre un ESTADO y "El estado" que tanto os dedicais a nombrar para justificar todo tipo de barbaridades...

Ahora bien, UN ESTADO, el que fuese es ante todo NACIONALISTA y marcado por un cierto rango de elites, en las que la ciudadania normalmente sólo es una invitada en el mejor de los casos o en alguno es protagonista en principio hasta que una nueva élite copa el poder, da igual la Revolución Francesa que la Rusa, que la toma del poder en los EE.UU. del Norte frente al Sur...

Y todo esto tú ponle la ideología politica que quieras, pero lo mismo te vayas a China, a Rusia a Venezuela, a Cuba, a Turquía... todos ellos con ideologías diferentes TIENEN algo en común: 

NACIONALISMO...

Rusia y Cuba llevan en guerra con "occidente" desde hace décadas, Rusia tuvo un funesto estado de las cosas tras la ascensión de Gorvachov y con Yeltsin, pero se ha recuperado y frente a ese GLOBALISMO suicida, han impuesto un ESTADO NACIONALISTA (¿has leído algo de Dugin, que es un exagerado por demás?)...Venezuela, que lleva menos en el escenario sabe perfectamente hoy lo que hay, si quiere salir de su lugar en el circo... y China simplemente aplicó esencialmente un DISFRAZ durante un tiempo y entregó a "occidente" esclavos, a cambio fue generando dividendos y hoy, empieza a ser consciente de lo que hay... y Turquía ya ves...

Se perdieron por el camino otros como Libia, que era un vergel para sus ciudadanos en la tierra, por poner un caso...

Esa es la verdad... es dura o es complicada o es algo mierd... ES.

Lo que a mí me gusta...???... vivo bien y no quiero dejar de vivir como vivo, pero... la verdad es la que es...

Y a partir de ahí se puede NEGOCIAR algo o todo, pero desde la VERDAD...

Occidente o "el mercado" son lo que reflejan sus realidades económicas: DEUDAS... GREENSPAN...

Quisimos acabar con la URSS y su economía de guerra y como no había recursos para ganar DECIDIMOS QUE DE PERDIDOS AL RIO y a traer recursos del futuro, que mejor muertos que sencillos...

GUSTOS personales. Adoro el baloncesto, la NBA específicamente, pero aún recuerdos los partidos del Real Madrid en Moscú contra cualquier equipo de allí en la era de la URSS... era PATETICO VER aquellos aficionados, parecía que asistiesen a un ballet... demasiado para el gusto propio... gustos... los aficionados del Tio Sam son más de mi gusto, se divierten allí, tanto a pié de pista como en el resto de la cancha, sin hacer demasiados alardes de aficionado fanático, pero a mí me encanta en esencia... no hay tanta diferencia, pero la hay... GUSTOS...

Los gustos y la verdad no suelen ir de la mano... que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> #Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio.
> 
> ¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
> no iremos



Lo que deben hacer los rusos es no pisar suelo finlandés, al enemigo ni agua


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo que deben hacer los rusos es no pisar suelo finlandés, al enemigo ni agua



Será que no tienen país al que viajar...


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para empezar, las arolíneas low-cost van a pasar a formar parte de los libros de historia más pronto que tarde. Los viajes de fin de semana a Londres de los sojitas y las charos se van a terminar. Volar va salir carísimo, será de nuevo para los ricos.



Es curioso cuando menos que el aumento del precio del combustible, vaya aparejado a PERDIDA DE MALETAS y cancelación de vuelos...









Caos en Heathrow: miles de pasajeros pierden sus vuelos


Miles de británicos que viajan desde el aeropuerto de Heathrow se enfrentan hoy de nuevo a la miseria de las




www.eliberico.com





A la par que es algo extraño tanta gente que renuncia a sus trabajos...









Profesores y médicos del Reino Unido podrían unirse a la huelga ferroviaria


El Reino Unido se prepara para una semana de interrupciones en los viajes de tren, ya que está prevista la




www.eliberico.com





Volar en determinadas condiciones y situaciones parece cuando menos...









Javier Talegón (Biólogo): “Para que esto vuelva a estar como hace una semana tendrán que pasar varias décadas”


El incendio tendrá graves consecuencias también para los aprovechamientos micológicos de los que vivían muchos pueblos de la Sierra de la Culebra | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





El mundo a veces tiene UNAS COSAS...


----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

a mi me da que la jugada completa de USA era que se hubiese involucrado la mitad del ejercito ruso y su aviación en lo de Ukrania.

con los rusos entretenidos la alianza usana que seria, USA, Inglaterra, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón y corea del sur manteniendo a raya corea del norte, invasión de china, con uso de armas químicas y biológicas a cascoporro para reducir salvajemente población


----------



## arriondas (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> #Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio.
> 
> ¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
> no iremos



Se nota que están desesperados. Pero si el espacio aéreo, las carreteras y los ferrocarriles siguen cerrados para los rusos, para poder entrar en Finlandia han de hacerlo a través de un tercer país, en este caso Turquía. Y como eso es muy caro, pues los rusos pasarán las vacaciones en el país otomano. Me imagino a más de un empresario finlandés pensando para sus adentros "en mala hora nos involucramos..."


----------



## Salamandra (21 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Zakharova advirtió a Lituania sobre las graves consecuencias de la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías*
> Zakharova calificó el comportamiento de Lituania hacia Rusia como abiertamente hostil
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que antes Moscú dejo de reconocer a la república de Lituania.


----------



## rober713 (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Conociendo un poco a los rusos, estoy seguro de que algo grande se guardan para esos dias de la cumbre de la Otan...



Apuesto por puesta en escena de nuevos juguetes al estilo Kinzhal


----------



## niraj (21 Jun 2022)

Escribe un refugiado de Kiev.
Breve sobre nuestra casa de acogida:

- Un refugiado de Odessa, apoya a Rusia, dice que aquellos de Odessa que apoyan al gobierno Ucraniano no son de Odessa, sino extraños en la ciudad. Escapó de la guerra y la falta de trabajo.

- Otro, de Kharkov, votó por el Partido Shari en las últimas elecciones.

- La tercera de Zhitomir, siempre apoyó a Putin.

- Cuarto, una familia de las zonas rurales cerca de Kharkov, primero todos esos raros patriotas vinieron, y ahora se enteraron de que en los territorios vecinos capturados por Rusia ahora cambia la administración a Pro-rusa, y allí ya nadie viola a nadie, los niños son enviados a campamentos de verano lejos de las hostilidades, el Rublo circula y la Hryvnia también aceptan, y lo más importante, el grano se compra a un precio 2 veces mayor que en el territorio controlado por Ucrania. Ahora están indignados en voz alta por qué la región de Kharkov no se entrega a Rusia sin luchar.

Algunos de los enumerados ahora tienen luchando a familiares, principalmente para ganar dinero extra, o para cumplir honestamente con su deber masculino con Ucrania, o se consideraron que no valía la pena irse. No hay ideológicos entre ellos.

El resto, en su mayoría, no está interesado en la guerra ni en la política

No revelaré el país y la ciudad de acogida de los refugiados, diré brevemente, en Europa
t.me/OpenUkraine/19313
@OpenUkraine


----------



## chemarin (21 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan bombardeos rusos con aviones SU 34 A las posiciones nazis que están machacando Donestk.
> 
> A buenas horas, no podían haberlo hecho hace 3 meses?



Algunos llevábamos tiempo extrañándonos de que Rusia lo permitiera, como siempre, aquí unos cuantos "entendiendo" la pasividad rusa, de repente han desaparecido las razones para no machacar a los artilleros ukros. Putin lleva 8 años de retraso.


----------



## kelden (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hablando sobre la OTAN: desde Colombia. nos llega que, por primera vez en la historia del país,
> no ha salido elegido un miembro de la oligarquía poscolonial y ha ganado un tal Gustavo Petro.
> Lo que significa que el control imperial sobre América Latina recibirá otro toque de atención. ...
> Recuerden que Colombia es hoy es el 'socio oficial' de la OTAN, y que el tal Petro terminará
> con eso mas pronto que tarde.



el tal Petro o pasa por el aro o acabará en una cuneta ....   Ya veis como le va al peruano, no? Pues a este lo mismo.


----------



## niraj (21 Jun 2022)

[[Forwarded from Pull3]
[ Video ]
Arno Klarsfeld, abogado de la Asociación de hijos e hijas de judíos deportados de Francia: para ingresar a la familia Europea en igualdad de condiciones, Ucrania debe volver de su historia, es decir, de la glorificación de aquellos que cooperaron con los nazis y mataron a decenas de miles de judíos. En Kiev está Babi Yar, la calle que conduce a ella se llama Stepan bandera, que es glorificado en las escuelas y que mató a decenas de miles de judíos y colaboró con los nazis. Europa es valores económicos, legales, pero también morales. Es imposible recordar simultáneamente a los judíos que fueron asesinados por los nazis y decenas de miles de ucranianos, y alabar a los que mataron a los judíos. ¡Eso no es posible! En este caso, Ucrania no tiene lugar en Europa a menos que se aleje de su historia.


----------



## pgas (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que antes Moscú dejo de reconocer a la república de Lituania.



no creo, lo que pasó fue que Lituania retiró a su embajador y cerró su consulado de S.Petersburgo, eso es un downgrade de las relaciones diplomáticas pero no es responsabilidad rusa


----------



## Remequilox (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¡Hombre! ¡que casualidad! Otro clón de la presidenta de Moldavía, de la de Suecia, de la de Finlandia, de la Georgia, de la de Rumanía, etc. En Langley se deben estar quedando sin moldes.



Esto cada vez se parece más al guion de la peli de James Bond del Lazemby (Al servicio secreto de Su Majestad).
El malvado de Spectra había montado una confabulación mundial basada en:
La existencia de un montón de "Ángelas de la muerte" con el cerebro lavado...
Una crisis alimentaria mundial...
Un patógeno esterilizante altamente infecto-contagioso (Virus Omega)....

Solo faltaban las "vacunas".








007 al servicio secreto de su Majestad (1969)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: Tras la marcha temporal de Connery, el actor australiano George Lazenby toma el relevo en esta nueva aventura del agente británico 007, que en esta ocasión se asocia a un mafioso -con una atractiva ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Xan Solo (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que antes Moscú dejo de reconocer a la república de Lituania.



No es cierto.
Tan sólo hubo una propuesta de un parlamentario. Eso fue todo, hasta ahora... Claro que, si las cosas siguen así, todo es posible.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Jun 2022)

Muy bien de la cabeza no debía estar para meterse en la guerra siendo un civil sin preparación militar anterior, en fin, quiero creer que es una víctima de los medios y la desinformación.









Muere en Ucrania un mallorquín que se alistó para combatir la invasión rusa


Ángel Adrover cooperó como ingeniero de telecomunicaciones en Lviv antes de tomar las armas y unirse al Ejército local en el frente. Ángel Adrover cooperó como ingeniero de telecomunicaciones en Lviv antes de tomar las armas y unirse al Ejército local en el frente.




www.ultimahora.es





Lo que muestra este segundo artículo de prensa es que coleccionaba artículos militares. Curiosamente de ambos bandos, desde tazas de la DDR a una Matrioshka, gorras Soviéticas, Nazis, incluso condecoraciones Nazis como una Totenkopf. 









«No pensé que mi hijo decidiría ir a la guerra»


Dolores Martínez cuenta cómo supo que su hijo se enroló en el Ejército ucraniano y recuerda las conversaciones que mantenían. –Buenos días, ¿crees que la guerra acabará pronto? Besos. Mamá.–No.La última vez que Dolores Martínez habló por Whatsapp con su hijo Ángel Adrover fue el 13 de junio a...




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Algunos llevábamos tiempo extrañándonos de que Rusia lo permitiera, como siempre, aquí unos cuantos "entendiendo" la pasividad rusa, de repente han desaparecido las razones para no machacar a los artilleros ukros. Putin lleva 8 años de retraso.



Para algunos aquí todo lo que hace Putiniano y Rusia esta justificado y es perfecto, yo soy prorruso pero no gilipollas, la ha cagado varias veces desde 2014.


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Jun 2022)

Lo de los drones es una revolución, la artillería nunca había alcanzado tal grado de precisión gracias a ellos. Cualquier pelotón de infantería en el frente puede desplegar un montón de drones diminutos con una cámara y un gps que envien datos precisos a las baterias de artillería, los pepinazos van a caer con errores de centimetro. El apoyo cercano a tierra (CAS, desde el Stuka), queda obsoleto y antieconómico.

Una de gambas con la caña, venga...


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que este en condiciones de volverse a quemar pues si han de pasar 3 décadas pero dentro de una década ya se habrá recuperado en gran parte.:


Muchos arboles han sobrevivido.
La maleza que creara el bosque bajo, matorrales etc en 5 años se recupera.
Hay plantas especializadas en crecer en bosque quemados, simplemente hay que dejarlas crecer.
Los pinos son especialistas en crecer en suelos quemados y en 10 años tienes un buen pino.
Más tardaran en crecer las encinas, robles y otros arboles porque necesitan sombra cuando son jóvenes, por eso han de crecer pinos antes, aunque los robles y otros arboles del genero _quercus_ aguantan bien el fuego.
La parte visible de los hongos, las llamadas setas, si que tardaran en aparecer, pero ahora seguro que bajo tierra ya hay cantidad de hongos trabajando para restablecer su medio.
Lo que tienen que hacer ahora es ir creando cortafuegos futuros y marear lo menos posible el bosque, o sea no quitar la madera quemada sino dejarla ya que será la base de la futura vida.

Los bosques han convivido siempre con los incendios y se las saben arreglar.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

En el sur de Ucrania, se formó un batallón de tanques osetios, con el T-62M en servicio.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que es curiosa la manera de luchar que tiene esta gente. No llego a imaginar como teniendo una universidad de la guerra y siendo gente que lleva años preparándose para la guerra luego actúen de esta manera. Supongo que su filosofía de combate pasa por ser una especie de Berserkers a la chechena en la que necesiten darse a conocer para amedrentar al enemigo.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

Parece que los lituanos se han cagado una vez más en los pantalones, y no cerrarán Suwalki.

Por cierto, Rublo a 54,5 dólares


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

El cabrón del Phantom me sorprende no solo por lo que sabe sino por las conclusiones que saca en muchos de los vídeos. Donde otros solo veríamos un combate, el tío se fija en cada detalle que alucino.












Phantom


----------



## computer_malfuction (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

En la edad media se pedía rescate por los nobles capturados y tal


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

EL SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD DE RUSIA DICE QUE LAS MEDIDAS DE REPRESALIAS DE RUSIA "TENDRÁN UN IMPACTO NEGATIVO GRAVE EN LA POBLACIÓN DE LITUANIA" - IFX



EL SECRETARIO DEL CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD DE RUSIA DICE QUE RUSIA TOMARÁ REPRESALIAS TRAS EL "BLOQUEO" DE LA REGIÓN DE KALININGRADO POR LITUANIA - IFX


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## visaman (21 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Esto cada vez se parece más al guion de la peli de James Bond del Lazemby (Al servicio secreto de Su Majestad).
> El malvado de Spectra había montado una confabulación mundial basada en:
> La existencia de un montón de "Ángelas de la muerte" con el cerebro lavado...
> Una crisis alimentaria mundial...
> ...



vale pero nos tienes que decir que chica bond que sale en la peli eres


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Destrucción del vehículo de entrega de municiones de la 59.a brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por las fuerzas rusas en el área del asentamiento Green Guy de la región de Mykolaiv


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

*Los soldados de la LPR dieron a los nacionalistas ucranianos la oportunidad de salir vivos de Lisichansk*
Los combatientes de la LPR distribuyeron folletos en Lisichansk explicando a los ucranianos cómo rendirse


Artilleros de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) lanzaron volantes con un llamado a la rendición e instrucciones sobre cómo hacerlo en dirección a los soldados ucranianos bloqueados en Lisichansk con obuses de propaganda. Esto fue informado a un corresponsal de Izvestia el 21 de junio por uno de los militares. 

“Con la ayuda de los obuses autopropulsados 2S1 Gvozdika, nuestros artilleros continúan trabajando con proyectiles de propaganda, llamando a las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas a abandonar los territorios que ocuparon, salvar sus vidas y su salud y ver a sus familiares, con sus familias”, dijo


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Para que se sepa, que hay muchos influencers rusos( pagados) ,hacen una propaganda brutal sobre supuesta desnazificación de Ucrania. 

El Kremlin manipula todo ,sea a través de dinero o violencia,su método de siempre.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas de invasión rusas rompieron el frente ucraniano al sur de Lysichiansk, trasladando la batalla a Bila Hora, acc. al Estado Mayor de Ucrania. Una vez más, la pérdida de posiciones se puede deducir indirectamente de esas declaraciones, que además tienen sentido con las afirmaciones de Rus.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Para el que no sepa quién es Medvechuk, era el hombre de confianza de Putin en Ucrania, Putin ademas es el padrino de su hija. 

Es uno de los responsable del fraude electoral del 2005 para intentar poner a Yanukovich, también planeó los asesinatos de periodistas y manifestantes en el Euromaidán en 2014, financió el terrorismo en el Donbás, además de espiar para el Kremlin, entre otras cosas.

Iba a ser el presidente títere cuando los rusos tomaran Kiev pero eso no salió como esperaba. Al inicio de la invasión se encontraba bajo arresto domiciliario, pero se fugó y luego fue encontrado por el SBU intentando escapar disfrazado de soldado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

_Interesante, Nikolái Pátrushev Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia llegó esta mañana en #Kaliningrad ._


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que los lituanos se han cagado una vez más en los pantalones, y no cerrarán Suwalki.
> 
> Por cierto, Rublo a 54,5 dólares



Dada la fortaleza que está mostrando el Rublo, junto con la debilidada y muy notable de toda la economía occidental, ya no digo sólo de europa, que hasta ahora parecía que sería la única afectada, pero EE.UU. va por el mismo camino; es muy probable que vaya en busca del 2014 y los 34 Rublos-dolar...

Veremos cómo actúa el banco central ruso, esa fortaleza sobrevenida no es algo en sí mismo malo, pero supone cambios drásticos y a las economías no les suele venir bien esos cambios...

La ventaja para Rusia es que apenas pivota su economía en un fuerte entramado empresarial que no tenga que ver con el sector primario, lo que supone que esa deflación le afectará de modo bastante menos intenso, luego además con las sanciones de por medio, eso supondrá que se limite su saldo negativo en las exportaciones, que podría sobrevenir si esa deflación se mantiene en el tiempo...

Hay que dar tiempo a las variaciones que se vayan produciendo, pero es cuando menos sorprendente la fortaleza en la situación que se está viviendo en la propia Rusia, dado el conflicto... que el Rublo siga fuerte es un argumento más que suficiente para entender que la guerra tiene una deriva muy sólida a favor de los rusos... a mayores la fuerte inflación que está sufriendo occidente provoca que esa fortaleza sea todavía más sólida...

Esta guerra es un auténtico VIETNAM para todo OCCIDENTE... y sus consecuencias no van a dejar piedra sobre piedra tanto en Europa como muy probablemente en EE.UU.. A dia de hoy el 73 parece como poco un juego de niños y aquello fue terrible, pero... con lo que se vislumbra me temo que acabaremos echando de menos aquellos tiempos.... da que pensar...


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> #Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio.
> 
> ¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
> no iremos



No debería pasar por esa frontera ni un ruso ni medio...


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Este es el que se alistó en Azov? El que entrevistó Mikel Ayestaran?



Que ganas de morir tan joven en una guerra que no era la suya, ninguna lo son, pero menos esta...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

Calentito del horno ,falta confirmación, pero ojo a las pérdidas si es cierto:

*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció otro intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de apoderarse de la Isla de las Serpientes*


21 de junio de 2022, 13:47





_La noticia se está complementando._


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Teuro (21 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ha sido Rusia quien ha utilizado a Occidente, no al revés.



A Rusia esta invasión le ha salido rematadamente mal. No querían mostrar estas cartas ahora, preferían guardárselas para más tarde con el objetivo de que la hostia a occidente fuera mayor. Se han precipitado, ahora occidente sabe cual es el objetivo real de Rusia y China, sobre todo esta última, que deja a "occidente" como subnormales por haber alimentado su desarrollo en los últimos 30 años para aumentar la cuenta de beneficios de unos pocos.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Lo de los rusos llorando por el bloqueo a Kaliningrado es surrealista. 

¿Que pensaban que iba a pasar?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 13:50

El ejército ruso rechazó el ataque de las fuerzas ucranianas en la isla Zmeiny, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. “El 20 de junio, alrededor de las 5 a.m., el régimen de Kyiv hizo otro intento loco de tomar posesión de la isla”, dijo el ministerio. “Estaba previsto lanzar ataques aéreos y de artillería masivos en la isla Zmeiny, seguidos de aterrizar y capturarla”. Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron todos los activos enemigos, incluidos los misiles Tochka-U y Uragan.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para que se sepa, que hay muchos influencers rusos( pagados) ,hacen una propaganda brutal sobre supuesta desnazificación de Ucrania.
> 
> El Kremlin manipula todo ,sea a través de dinero o violencia,su método de siempre.



Y tanto que lo manipulan, los tenemos en todas partes, son como una mala hierba que crece y se multiplica dinámicamente mientras respiramos o leemos o simplemente intentamos cagar:









El BOE publica la orden para liberar dos millones de barriles de petróleo por la invasión de Ucrania


El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) ha publicado el acuerdo por el que se liberan dos millones de barriles...




www.europapress.es













Los transportistas piden doblar la ayuda a los combustibles y extenderla hasta final de año


Los transportistas quieren que el Gobierno doble la bonificación de 20 céntimos por litro, acordada a finales del pasado mes de marzo. Asimismo, que esta ayuda se extienda hasta final de año. Todo, afirman, “para hacer frente a los altos precios de los combustibles”.




www.elboletin.com













Calviño pone en alerta a los inversores por la imparable escalada de los precios


El Gobierno incorpora la inflación como uno de los aspectos clave sobre los que actuar en el último 'chart pack' del Tesoro. En el informe también señala la necesidad de "garantizar la estabilidad financiera".




www.lainformacion.com













Alemania reabre plantas de carbón y lo pagará un 130% más caro que en enero


Rusia está cumpliendo su amenaza de reducir drásticamente el flujo de gas a través del gaseoducto Nord Stream, la infraestructura con la que Alemania importa un 55% del gas que consume.



www.eleconomista.es













Las petroleras perderán un 10% de su beneficio bruto tras el año récord actual


El ejercicio en curso puede llevar por eslogan 'Es el año de las petroleras'. Los precios que está marcando el crudo desde que comenzó 2022 y el cese de las relaciones comerciales con las compañías rusas (como consecuencia de las sanciones impuestas por Occidente por la invasión de Ucrania) está...



www.eleconomista.es













Una huelga general en Bélgica obliga a cancelar todos los vuelos con salida del aeropuerto de Bruselas


La huelga general convocada este lunes por los principales sindicatos en Bélgica para denunciar la falta de...




www.europapress.es













La inflación del refinado: por qué el precio de la gasolina va más allá del petróleo


El precio del barril de petróleo Brent, como el resto de precios energéticos, ha tenido varios meses de tensión. Sin embargo, la escalada de precios -lleva sin bajar de los 100...




www.elmundo.es





No dan respiro los puñeteros orcos de los cohones...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

"El invierno se acerca".

La empresa rusa "Gazprom" decidió no reservar volúmenes adicionales para entregar gas a Europa a través de los gasoductos ucranianos para julio en una subasta el lunes.


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

La región de Jersón espera convertirse en una de las regiones de Rusia para finales de este año, previamente se celebrará un referéndum, comunicó este martes el jefe adjunto de la administración militar-civil de la región, Kirill Stremoúsov.

"Durante este año, tendremos un referéndum. Y luego de los resultados del referéndum, habrá un llamado a los líderes de la Federación de Rusia para que seamos aceptados en la Federación de Rusia", declaró, agregando que la región espera convertirse en parte de Rusia a finales de año.


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Lo que pasó ayer en la Isla de las Serpientes. Detalles:

El plan de la operación del régimen de Kiev preveía la realización de los ataques aéreos y de artillería masivos en la isla de las Serpientes, seguidos de un aterrizaje y su captura.

Más de 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en ejecución de ataque y reconocimiento participaron en el ataque aéreo, que fueron guiados por dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB-2.

Además, en el espacio aéreo en el área de la isla, los medios rusos detectaron un vehículo aéreo no tripulado de reconocimiento estratégico de la Fuerza Aérea de los EEUU "Global Hawk" RQ-4 a gran altura.

La cobertura antiaérea de los UAV ucranianos fue proporcionada por los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 desde posiciones de combate en las áreas de TUZLA y OCHAKOV.

Los ataques con cohetes y artillería en la isla de las Serpientes fueron llevados a cabo por misiles balísticos ucranianos "Tochka-U", sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple "Uragan" y Obuses M-777 de 155 mm desde posiciones de tiro al oeste de ODESSA y en la isla KUBANSKY.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos: el sistema de misiles y cañones antiaéreos "Pantsir" y el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Tor, destruyeron todas las armas enemigas disparadas contra la isla.

Derribados en el aire: 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, cuatro misiles "Tochka-U" y 21 lanzacohetes múltiples "Uragan". Ninguna de las armas de fuego ucranianas alcanzó el objetivo en la Isla de las Serpientes.

La derrota fallida del fuego obligó al enemigo a abandonar el desembarco en la isla.

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Y respaldado por un garrote muy convincente para los herejes que no se creen la religión del dólar. Porque desde 1973, año de su quiebra, éso no es más que una puta religión.



Háganos cinco céntimos de esa tesis, aunque sea MP


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

*En Alemania critican la propuesta del jefe de la CE de reducir la temperatura de la calefacción en la UE*
Alemania tildó de absurda la propuesta del jefe de la CE de reducir la temperatura de la calefacción en Europa


21 de junio de 2022, 14:06


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Afirman que es una fábrica de tanques ucraniana después de un ataque con misiles, pero por las llamas tiene pinta a depósito de combustible ardiendo


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

El diputado de armamento del batallón de infantería de marina del regimiento de infantería 155, el mayor Borisov Yuri, regresó a Rusia en un saco.


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *En Alemania critican la propuesta del jefe de la CE de reducir la temperatura de la calefacción en la UE*
> Alemania tildó de absurda la propuesta del jefe de la CE de reducir la temperatura de la calefacción en Europa
> 
> 
> 21 de junio de 2022, 14:06



En Alemania van a vivir cosillas chulas como esto siga así, la noticia de hoy es como para colmar varios vasitos de agua:









Los socialdemócratas alemanes votan a favor de la expropiación masiva de viviendas en Berlín - Europa Directo - Noticias Europeas e Internacionales


La expropiación masiva de viviendas en Berlín, iniciativa que se había ido desinflando desde la celebración de las elecciones, el pasado 26 de septiembre, cobra ahora nuevo impulso. El responsable es el Partido Socialdemócrata (SPD), que anoche cambió su postura y votó a favor de legislar las...




www.europadirecto.com





Tomen la palabra, que era hasta no hace mucho motivo de apestamiento y derroición:

EXPROPIACION...

Que era una palabra con buena música si suponía tomar propiedades para que la INICIATIVA PRIVADA actuase, pero:

_Giffey, que gobierna con los Verdes y La Izquierda, llamó hace solo unos días a filas en una entrevista en la que defendió que «Berlín está siendo observado muy de cerca en toda Alemania e internacionalmente, por lo que debemos enviar el mensaje correcto: *el derecho a la propiedad *está aquí garantizado y estamos trabajando juntos para resolver los problemas de la ciudad» _

Esta guerra de Ucrania va a traer viejos tiempos... me parece que a las gentes de VOX y a sus contrapartes del FEMINISMO radical y el animalismo, les queda el telediario que les dediquen por lo de las Andaluzas... 

- Se va a volver a poner sobre la mesa los SALARIOS... 

A ver si va a resultar que el Señor Putin y el Señor Stoltemberg lo que querían es RECUPERAR el:

*COMUNISMO*

Rían o lloren, segun en ello les vaya, pero las cosas empiezan a ser de un color que...

Los maestros en INGLATERRA, sí en la inglaterra de los TORIES quieren subidas del:

*12%*

Será que son funcivagos premium y se los tocan a dos manos, pero... esos números son la hostia, cuando menos...

Vienen tiempos... vienen tiempos y parece que sopla leve, pero sopla...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*La Comisión Europea defiende la decisión de Lituania de bloquear mercancías a Kaliningrado.*
La Comisión Europea ha defendido este martes la decisión de Lituania de bloquear parcialmente el transporte de mercancías rusas que cruzan su territorio para llegar o salir del enclave ruso de Kaliningrado, en aplicación de las sanciones de la Unión Europea contra Rusia por la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"Lituania básicamente está haciendo lo que se supone que debe hacer bajo el régimen de sanciones", ha asegurado el portavoz jefe del Ejecutivo comunitario, Eric Mamer, en la rueda de prensa diaria de la institución. Hay que tener en cuenta que las sanciones "incluyen el tránsito de los bienes a través de los pa'sies de la UE", ha añadido Daniel Ferrie, otro portavoz de la institución.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En Alemania van a vivir cosillas chulas como esto siga así, la noticia de hoy es como para colmar varios vasitos de agua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ferrocarriles en UK están en huelga


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski hablará en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid por videoconferencia.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, intervendrá en la próxima cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid los días 29 y 30 de junio, pero lo hará por videoconferencia, según confirmó Ihor Zhovkva, subjefe de la oficina presidencial.

"El presidente de Ucrania... ha sido invitado a participar en la cumbre a través de un enlace de video. El presidente ha sido invitado a hablar en la primera sesión de esta cumbre, es decir, la sesión inaugural, a la que asistirán los 30 líderes, los aliados de la OTAN", dijo Zhovkva, según la agencia local Ukrinform.

Señaló que el evento dará como resultado la adopción de un nuevo concepto estratégico en materia de defensa para la OTAN con la que encarar la próxima década.


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los ferrocarriles en UK están en huelga



Y los maestros y médicos amenazan con acompañarlos... y en Bruselas huelga general... y en Asturias la del metal y SOLO HAN FIRMADO unas subida por debajo de la inflación, pero si no he leído mal con un 80% como mínimo, que al ritmo que va eso no es menos de un 6 o un 8, va a depender y... es por lo que empiezo a ver un mal acuerdo...

Y ahora a los fondos en Alemania les amenazan con expropiarles viviendas que es lo que ampara a esos fondos contra la inflación de manera muy adecuada y sin tener que negociar con grandes sindicatos... 

Y llevamos de GUERRA no lo olvidemos apenas 4 meses... 

Y dicen, si mal no recuerdo en EE.UU. que tenemos que prepararnos para años de guerra...

Va a correr polvora me temo... o acabamos en la guerra para acallar a quienes esa pólvora quieran emplear... ya veremos porque las cosas van DEMASIADO RAPIDO...


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski hablará en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid por videoconferencia.*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, intervendrá en la próxima cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid los días 29 y 30 de junio, pero lo hará por videoconferencia, según confirmó Ihor Zhovkva, subjefe de la oficina presidencial.
> 
> "El presidente de Ucrania... ha sido invitado a participar en la cumbre a través de un enlace de video. El presidente ha sido invitado a hablar en la primera sesión de esta cumbre, es decir, la sesión inaugural, a la que asistirán los 30 líderes, los aliados de la OTAN", dijo Zhovkva, según la agencia local Ukrinform.
> ...



Vaya ya no podrás ir a chuparle el nardo, con la ilu que te hacía gavi....


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Leo que por mantenimiento corta Rusia el gasoducto que va a Turquía y demás países del sur, veremos hasta que punto es verdad o si al único "amigo" que le queda de la OTAN se la ha clavado también


----------



## vil. (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Leo que por mantenimiento corta Rusia el gasoducto que va a Turquía y demás países del sur, veremos hasta que punto es verdad o si al único "amigo" que le queda de la OTAN se la ha clavado también



No insultes a Turquía... Erdogan sólo es amigo de Erdogan y Turquía sólo quiere que se amparen sus intereses... es tan amiga de los rusos que lo salvaron de ser destituido por un golpe de estado, como de los Sirios o los Suecos o Finlandeses...

Es Turco... y los turcos son negociantes de toda la vida... ellos van a lo suyo:

INTERESES.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Vaya ya no podrás ir a chuparle el nardo, con la ilu que te hacía gavi....



Ya me quedo mas que satisfecho chupandole el chichi a tu mami.......chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## niraj (21 Jun 2022)

*IPP anual de alemania, 33.6%*. Es el índice de precios de producción
Y aún subirá más cuando comiencen a negociarse las subidas salariales.





__





El territorio del Lince


El abismo y la resistencia Sigue la caída de Europa hacia el abismo, pero aparece un atisbo de resistencia popular. En mayo os conté cómo ib...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com






*El abismo y la resistencia*

Sigue la caída de Europa hacia el abismo, pero aparece un atisbo de resistencia popular.

En mayo os conté cómo iba la inflación en Europa hasta ese mes, la sumisa y loca Europa que sigue sin rechistar el fanatismo de EEUU. Si entonces iba mal, ahora, en junio, peor. Y eso que solo os pongo aquellos países que han superado el 10% de inflación. Entonces eran nueve los países que superaban esa cifra, ahora son una docena. Tened en cuenta que el zombi de la UE lo componen 27 países.

29’1% - Moldavia
20’1% - Estonia
18’5% - Lituania
16’4% - Letonia
16% - Chequia
15’6% - Bulgaria
14’5% - Rumanía
12’4% - Polonia
11’8% - Eslovaquia
11’3% - Grecia
10’7% - Hungría
10’2% - Países Bajos

La consecuencia solo es una: la imposición de sanciones a Rusia -ilegales según el derecho internacional- que se han vuelto en contra, por la sumisión irracional de los descerebrados europeos respecto al apoyo a los nazis de Ucrania y a su vasallaje a EEUU. Todos estos países, y los que no aparecen, mandan armas a los nazis, con la excepción de Moldavia y Hungría. Y lo hacen a costa de sus poblaciones, además, aunque dado que no hay respuesta popular lo seguirán haciendo porque aunque los de arriba caen un poquito, los de abajo son quienes se hunden más aún.

En Alemania no ha sido el gobierno "progresista", ese que sigue dando armas a los nazis ucranianos (y la última encuesta conocida dice que solo el 25% apoya esta postura), quien ha dado la voz de alarma por la inflación, sino la patronal. Alemania está en el 7'9% de inflación y eso coloca al país en el nivel más alto ¡desde 1974! Un dato al margen: en EEUU el porcentaje de la subida de tipos de interés, con la que se pretende combatir la inflación, que se aprobó ayer no se veía desde 1994. La agudeza de los sancionadores es fantástica: ellos se asoman al abismo, Rusia solo ve un pequeño bache.

La pregunta es por qué avisa ahora la patronal. La respuesta es muy sencilla: *uno de los principales y más combativos sindicatos alemanes, IG Metall, ha dicho que hay que elevar los salarios al nivel de la inflación y, adelantándose a lo que se avecina, vislumbrando el abismo, dice que el mínimo de aumento salarial tiene que ser del 8'2%* en el marco de la negociación de los convenios colectivos que se iniciará en octubre. Eso ha puesto al resto de centrales sindicales (agrupadas en la Confederación Alemana de Sindicatos), muy modositas, ante un dilema: o con los trabajadores o con el Estado y la patronal. Por el momento, solo han reconocido que el nivel de inflación es "altamente antisocial". Ya me gustaría que los sindicatos españoles tuviesen, cuando menos, este discurso.

En este contexto hay quien se está moviendo por su cuenta. En un intento de evitar las movilizaciones obreras, ya anunciadas por IG Metall, la patronal de la energía ha ofrecido a los sindicatos no un aumento salarial en el marco de una negociación del convenio colectivo, ni ligada a la inflación, como plantea IG Metall, sino un pago único de 1.400 euros a sus trabajadores con la esperanza de que la crisis en Ucrania termine antes de octubre y la inflación se reduzca. Así, el aumento salarial en el convenio colectivo que se negocie ese mes sería mucho menor.

En cualquier caso, no hay como enseñar los dientes. Y no solo eso, sino morder.

La propuesta de IG Metall se produce como respuesta a la decisión del Banco Central Europeo de aumentar los tipos de interés a partir del mes que viene. La tasa de interés es lo que los bancos comerciales pagan a los bancos centrales por el préstamo de dinero para sus operaciones. Traducido: los ciudadanos pagaremos más porque los bancos imponen sus beneficios en los préstamos con un interés mayor que el que se les pone a ellos. Y en los productos, que se encarecen con esos préstamos y nos los encarecen aún más a nosotros.

Porque el BCE añade algo más:* "estamos muy atentos a los salarios, a la negociación salarial*_... *vemos subidas de salarios que se han acelerado, en particular a partir de marzo*… y reconocemos que Alemania, por ejemplo, aumentará el salario mínimo a partir del 1 de octubre"_. Está diciendo que los salarios tienen que seguir por debajo de la inflación porque así se preservan las ganancias del sector privado (como con la subida de los tipos de interés) y reconoce que si en Alemania se logra romper con el tabú, que los salarios tienen que subir, cuando menos como la inflación, toda su estrategia se va a pique. De ahí la importancia del movimiento obrero alemán.

Es decir, mientras dure la locura de estos descerebrados que apoyan a los nazis en Ucrania y los trabajadores no enseñen los dientes seguirá no solo la disminución del poder adquisitivo de los trabajadores, sino la precariedad laboral y la social. 

Si ya sufrimos las subidas de los precios de la energía, como consecuencia de la locura de los descerebrados que apoyan a los nazis ucranianos, la subida de los tipos de interés no hace más que agravar la situación. En lugar de trabajar seriamente por reducir las tensiones (y se pudo evitar la crisis solo con cumplir lo que se firma, algo que no hicieron los garantes Alemania y Francia con los Acuerdos de Minks de 2015, o hacer caso a las propuestas y demandas de Rusia en diciembre del año pasado sobre la expansión de la OTAN), lo que llevaría a una segura reducción de la inflación, se opta por lo de siempre: por no molestar a los patronos y descargar las consecuencias en la clase obrera.

Responder a esto es urgente. Menos mal que hay alguien, como la IG Metall, que se apresta a la batalla.

Aquí, en el Estado canalla (más conocido como España) los trabajadores del metal de Cantabria llevan ya dos semanas en huelga indefinida, y con movilizaciones, por un convenio digno y que no sean los salarios los que paguen la inflación, o sea, que no estén por debajo. En España la inflación es del 8'7%. Los principales sindicatos pactaron una subida salarial del 2'4% en los convenios colectivos. Para el año que viene piden el 3'5% (comparad con la propuesta del 8'2% de IG Metall). Son una ganga para la patronal y el Estado, no hay duda. Por eso en marzo hicieron un paro simbólico en apoyo a los nazis ucranianos. Tal para cual.

P.D.- Que las cosas están muy mal en Europa, y que van a peor, lo pone de relieve que hoy están en Ucrania los presidentes de Alemania, Francia e Italia. Es más que probable que presionen a los nazis para que acepten un "alto el fuego" en la línea del plan de paz que Italia presentó en la ONU en mayo. Solo que ya ha pasado otro mes, hay más terrritorio liberado y Ucrania es mucho más débil, pese a las armas que recibe de este Occidente que se hunde. Además, Rusia aún no ha logrado todos sus objetivos, pese a los grandes avances que ha hecho: el Donbás aún no ha sido liberado por completo; la desnazificación ha recibido un impulso grande con la derrota nazi en Mariupol, pero aún hay grupos nazis operando y no solo en el gobierno, y aún no se ha garantizado el estatus neutral de Ucrania. Dudo mucho que Rusia acepte nada hasta que estos objetivos estén cumplidos.

El Lince


----------



## pgas (21 Jun 2022)

*Oleg Tsarev: La batalla por Odessa*

20 de junio de 2022

Ya escribí que Occidente está tratando de no cruzar ciertas líneas rojas, incluido el suministro de tanques y ciertas armas ofensivas, lo que puede afectar seriamente el curso de la campaña militar. En respuesta, Rusia no “Kalibr” Kiev, las subestaciones eléctricas que abastecen a las ciudades, y no destruye la infraestructura de transporte.

Aparentemente, este es el caso. De lo contrario, no es posible explicar lo que está sucediendo ahora.

Por supuesto, tales acuerdos, si existen, reducen drásticamente las pérdidas en ambos lados. Habiendo recibido la última generación de armas, Ucrania podría atacar mucho más en el territorio ruso. En general, existen algunos riesgos incluso ahora, y estos riesgos se toman en serio. Recuerda cómo se canceló el desfile aéreo sobre la Plaza Roja. Mal tiempo. Bueno, sí. Para la aviación militar, el clima supuestamente importa.
Habiendo recibido la última generación de misiles y drones, se garantiza que Ucrania transferirá la guerra al territorio de la Federación Rusa. Sin duda, golpeará Sebastopol y el Puente de Crimea, y no solo.

Rusia, a su vez, podría destruir puentes, túneles y subestaciones eléctricas, provocando un colapso del transporte y la energía. El aceite con alto voltaje en los transformadores es una combinación peligrosa en sí misma, y si se agrega una cierta cantidad de misiles, se garantiza desactivar las subestaciones eléctricas que alimentan las ciudades, devolviendo a Ucrania a esos tiempos que más gustan a los nazis ucranianos modernos: bordados, britzka, rastrillos, vodka casero y cosacos. Los tiempos eran gloriosos, pero Ucrania sin combustible, sin suministro de armas y municiones, sin comunicación, con centros de mando destruidos y no aguantará ni una semana contra el ejército ruso. Una semana de lucha y luego otros seis meses para restaurar la infraestructura destruida y limpiar el país de banderistas inacabados, numerosos atamanes, atamanes y bandidos.

Pero Rusia no hace esto. Y no lo hace porque, por su parte, no quiere traspasar ciertas líneas rojas. Rusia ataca solo la infraestructura militar.

Por otro lado, Occidente y Ucrania están silenciosamente, paso a paso, aumentando la presión sobre Rusia. El crucero " Moskva " fue destruido, el remolcador "Bekh" quedó fuera de servicio, las plataformas petrolíferas y la Isla de las Serpientes fueron bombardeadas, los territorios fronterizos de la Federación Rusa están siendo bombardeados constantemente. Hasta noviembre, hasta que se celebren las elecciones estadounidenses, no habrá propuestas de paz por parte de Occidente. Pero luego lo harán. Ahora se culpa a Putin por la inflación y los problemas en la economía. Después de noviembre, esto no será necesario. La continuación del enfrentamiento con Rusia traerá más problemas a Occidente que a Rusia. Esto será especialmente claro en la víspera del invierno, cuando el papel de Rusia como proveedor de recursos energéticos es especialmente grande. Lo más probable es que la paz implique la preservación del statu quo. Todos dejarán atrás los territorios que controlan. Yo mismo soy partidario de la liberación de todo el territorio de Ucrania. Pero la decisión será tomada por el liderazgo de la Federación Rusa, si negociar o no. Este artículo no pretende discutir las condiciones y los posibles resultados de las negociaciones. Para mí es importante que todas las partes se estén preparando para las negociaciones en diciembre.

Occidente, antes de firmar acuerdos de paz, está haciendo todo lo posible para que Rusia no tome Odessa . Sin Odessa, el valor de Ucrania para Occidente se reduce significativamente. El proyecto Intermarium no es factible sin Odessa. El proyecto Intermarium es importante para lograr un cordón sanitario controlado por el Reino Unido entre Asia y Europa desde el Mar Negro hasta el Báltico.

Separar a Rusia y China de Europa por parte de los países controlados, obteniendo así el control sobre Rusia, China y Europa, es un sueño de larga data de Gran Bretaña.

Antes de las negociaciones de otoño-invierno, será importante que el Reino Unido defienda a Odessa. Para Rusia: tomar el control de Odessa. Para defender y desbloquear Odessa, el Reino Unido hará cualquier cosa. Sin Odessa, los planes de Inglaterra no llegarán a buen puerto. Por lo tanto, el Reino Unido cruzará todas las líneas rojas imaginables e inimaginables para lograr sus objetivos. Habrá un suministro de cualquier arma. Y si este es el caso, debemos estar preparados para cruzar nuestras líneas rojas a su vez.

Trad Goo


quitarle el mar negro es la muerte para Ucrania, no debería ser un gran problema


----------



## rober713 (21 Jun 2022)

Es la guerra pero aun asi hay momento para permitirse alguna licencia, lo de mezclar guerra y musica es para los videojuegos pero hay montajes que se les perdona  

https://s3.cdnstatic.space/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/Battle_Of_Mariupol.mp4?_=1


----------



## golden graham (21 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y los maestros y médicos amenazan con acompañarlos... y en Bruselas huelga general... y en Asturias la del metal y SOLO HAN FIRMADO unas subida por debajo de la inflación, pero si no he leído mal con un 80% como mínimo, que al ritmo que va eso no es menos de un 6 o un 8, va a depender y... es por lo que empiezo a ver un mal acuerdo...
> 
> Y ahora a los fondos en Alemania les amenazan con expropiarles viviendas que es lo que ampara a esos fondos contra la inflación de manera muy adecuada y sin tener que negociar con grandes sindicatos...
> 
> ...



Sabeis si tb te felicita el cumpleaños por un modico precio?


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya me quedo mas que satisfecho chupandole el chichi a tu mami.......chusquero de mierda.......



Ya salió el trauma de la inclusa


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Leo que por mantenimiento corta Rusia el gasoducto que va a Turquía y demás países del sur, veremos hasta que punto es verdad o si al único "amigo" que le queda de la OTAN se la ha clavado también


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jun 2022)

Joder vaya mierda de ejército Ruso, 3 meses y no son capaces de tomar una ciudad como Elche.
Y los putinejos hablando de tácticas para desgastar al enemigo, hay que ser imbécil para no ver qué son incapaces de avanzar algo decente.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hundido, como vuestras cositas chulas, mucho ánimo pa la cola de la estrella de david roja



Jajajaja, las cositas chulas están reventando al ejército mongolistaní a un nivel que nadie esperaba.
Eso y los cojones del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Recomiendo a quien dude de ello, que mire la evolución de la curva de CO2 durante los cierres de la pandemia.
> 
> NADA APRECIABLE. En teoría, el incremento debió haberse detenido o aminorado. Pero no. Quien "vea" la parada COVID en la curva, que lo diga.
> 
> ...


----------



## coscorron (21 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Aquí, en el Estado canalla (más conocido como España) los trabajadores del metal de Cantabria llevan ya dos semanas en huelga indefinida, y con movilizaciones, por un convenio digno y que no sean los salarios los que paguen la inflación, o sea, que no estén por debajo. En España la inflación es del 8'7%. Los principales sindicatos pactaron una subida salarial del 2'4% en los convenios colectivos. Para el año que viene piden el 3'5% (comparad con la propuesta del 8'2% de IG Metall). Son una ganga para la patronal y el Estado, no hay duda. Por eso en marzo hicieron un paro simbólico en apoyo a los nazis ucranianos. Tal para cual.



Los gobiernos provocan con sus políticas que suba la inflación por un lado y que por el otro sea el ciudadano común y corriente el que sufra las consecuencias mientras que las petroleras, gasistas, compañias de electricidad y otras reciben beneficios record .. Todo en orden porque se cumplen los objetivos de esta guerra que no es otro que empobrecernos de una manera rápida.

Las tres grandes eléctricas suman su mejor resultado desde 2014 tras los precios récord de la luz

Repsol logra un beneficio récord de 1.400 M en 2022 impulsado por el alza del petróleo

Beneficios "históricos" de la banca en un año con récord de despidos | lamarea.com

Menos mal que nos gobiernan los socialistas y tal ...


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> En la edad media se pedía rescate por los nobles capturados y tal



Los mercenarios no son nobles.
Con los militares de alta graduación (no reconocido oficialmente) habrá rescate. O intercambio de "cromos".


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Argentium (21 Jun 2022)

Sigue profundizándose el efecto destructivo de las sanciones a Rusia...en lo Estados Unidos

*Fed Philadelphia: Actividad de servicios junio 2022: real 4,6 vs 23,4 prevista.*
21/06/2022


----------



## ZARGON (21 Jun 2022)

Aspectos destacados de las operaciones militares de Rusia en Ucrania el 20 de junio de 2022


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> #Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio.
> 
> ¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
> no iremos



Made in Schwab conejera.


----------



## ZARGON (21 Jun 2022)

Traducido mejor


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para el que no sepa quién es Medvechuk, era el hombre de confianza de Putin en Ucrania, Putin ademas es el padrino de su hija.



En este hilo practicamente todo el mundo sabe la verdad , es un diputado ucraniano democraticamente elegido, que ha sido secuestrado y torturado publicamente y su partido prohibido mientras los supuestos democratas como tu aplaudian con las orejas. 

Las fotos esta bien, así todo el mundo ve como tratan a cualquier disiente de la dictadura payasil.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> En el sur de Ucrania, se formó un batallón de tanques osetios, con el T-62M en servicio.



Se confirma lo que yo sospechaba, meten los t-64 con los voluntarios muchos son mayores e hicieron el servicio en los 90-2000 cuando aun estaban en servicio. Es mucho más sencillo que reentrenarlos.

Se supone que los rusos tenian unos 6000 en la reserva, aunque hayan vendido algunos y otros estan en mal estado son muchos muchos tanques.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

DRG de la 28ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU destruido a 12 km de Nikolaev

Los saboteadores ucranianos del 28º OMBr no tuvieron tiempo de llegar a la región de Kherson.

Los militares rusos los embistieron por detrás cerca de la aldea de Stepovaya Dolyna, a 12 km de las afueras del sur de Nikolaev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

Comentan en los canales rusos de telegram que 2 batallones de polacos, 350 soldados, fueron identificados por el ejército ruso y eliminados en combate.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Eslovenia ha entregado a Ucrania 35 BMP M-80 producidos por Yugoslavia. Entró en servicio en 1979.

Visualmente, el M-80 era similar al BMP-1, pero con una serie de diferencias significativas. Los diseñadores yugoslavos vieron desde el principio una de las carencias del vehículo militar soviético en forma de cañón Thunder de 73 mm, por lo que el M-80 fue equipado con el cañón automático M-55 de 20 mm. El cañón M-55 del BMP yugoslavo puede elevarse hasta 75 grados y bajarse hasta - 5 grados. El cañón tiene un alcance de 2 km contra objetivos terrestres y de 1,5 km contra objetivos aéreos. El proyectil perforante del cañón es capaz de penetrar 20-30 mm de blindaje a una distancia de hasta 800 m. Sin embargo, la falta de estabilización del arma le permite apuntar sólo durante las paradas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

No es una situación pacífica en la zona del Valle de la Paz. Las tropas se abren paso con la artillería. La captura del Valle de la Paz significará el cierre de la caldera en Gorski y Zolote.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Los militares rusos destruyeron una batería M777 en la isla Kubanskyy.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon la Isla de la Serpiente y las instalaciones de perforación de Chernomorneftegaz.

Un dron de reconocimiento corrigió su destrucción. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (21 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder vaya mierda de ejército Ruso, 3 meses y no son capaces de tomar una ciudad como Elche.
> Y los putinejos hablando de tácticas para desgastar al enemigo, hay que ser imbécil para no ver qué son incapaces de avanzar algo decente.



Yo lo que veo en que 3 meses entre otras cosas....

1.- Han disparado la inflación a puntos insoportables
2.- Están sembrando la discordia entre miembros de la OTAN y de la Comunidad Europea
3.- Han hundido las criptomonedas
4.- Han acabado con stock de armas de muchos países Europeos
5.- Han incrementado el déficit a límites inasumibles. 
6.- Han devaluado monedas supuestamente mucho más fuertes que el Rublo
7.- Han jodido el tránsito aéreo y marítimo en muchos sitios. 
8.- Han provocado una carestía de materias primas significativa.

Y todo eso sin pegar un solo tiro, excepto los de Ucrania. Joder, para hacer todo eso solo en 4 meses.....yo diría que estamos bien pero que bien jodidos.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Destrucción de un obús americano M777 de 155 mm por la artillería rusa.

Un impacto preciso destruyó tanto el obús como un camión que transportaba municiones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rober713 (21 Jun 2022)

Suma y sigue.....Stephen Zabelski....usano-polaco?

t.me/intelslava/31603

The US State Department confirmed the death of a second American. 
52-year-old Stephen Zabelski. He died on May 15 when he stepped on a mine near Severodonetsk. According to Tristan Nettles, a Marine veteran who was with Zabelski on the night of his death, the deceased belonged to a unit of Western volunteers attached to the Ukrainian army called the Wolverines.
It was a group of English-speaking men: one Pole, one Canadian, two British and eight Americans, all of whom had military experience. They were sent on a mission to clear enemy mines in order to create a safe path for their unit to attack, along with equipment scheduled for the next morning.12,2K14:45

El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos confirmó la muerte de un segundo estadounidense.
Stephen Zabelski, de 52 años. Murió el 15 de mayo cuando pisó una mina cerca de Severodonetsk. Según Tristan Nettles, un veterano de la Marina que estaba con Zabelski la noche de su muerte, el fallecido pertenecía a una unidad de voluntarios occidentales adscrita al ejército ucraniano llamada Wolverines.
Era un grupo de hombres de habla inglesa: un polaco, un canadiense, dos británicos y ocho estadounidenses, todos con experiencia militar. Fueron enviados en una misión para limpiar las minas enemigas a fin de crear un camino seguro para que su unidad atacara, junto con el equipo programado para la mañana siguiente.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

*Declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas del enemigo:*

En la 57ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU que opera en Severodonetsk, en un batallón sólo quedan 28 militares en las filas, en el otro sólo el personal de mando.

Las reservas para reponer las pérdidas se han agotado. Los batallones de defensa territorial que llegan de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania para reforzar se niegan a desplazarse a la línea del frente.

En la zona de responsabilidad del grupo operativo Soledar, los militares de la 101ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU dijeron que "no desean participar en operaciones de combate" y se dirigieron a la zona de retaguardia por su cuenta. Hay más de 600 rechazados.

Durante las últimas 24 horas, 15 obuses estadounidenses M-777 de 155 mm han sido destruidos, la mayoría de ellos cerca de la estación ferroviaria de Druzhkovka, sin haber efectuado un solo disparo.

El régimen de Kiev ha difundido información sobre el supuesto viaje "secreto" de Zelensky a Lisichansk, donde fue atacado. Mientras tanto, la agrupación de tropas ucranianas cerca de Lisichansk está aislada de los suministros y se encuentra bajo el control del fuego de las fuerzas armadas rusas.

Según los cautivos ucranianos, las unidades de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada han sido abandonadas por su mando. Los militares supervivientes sólo tuvieron que rendirse para salvar sus vidas.

En el mismo estado se encuentra la 57ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU, cuyo comandante tras perder dos tercios de su personal rogó al mando del grupo que informara del verdadero estado de cosas al Estado Mayor de las AFU y a Zelensky personalmente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Resumen desde el frente:

El 20 de junio, el régimen de Kiev hizo otro intento frenético de tomar la Isla de la Serpiente con masivos ataques aéreos y de artillería seguidos de un desembarco anfibio.
Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, cuatro misiles Tochka-U y 21 lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan. Ninguna de las fuerzas de fuego ucranianas alcanzó el objetivo en la isla Serpentine.La derrota del fuego sin éxito, obligó al enemigo a abandonar el desembarco en la isla Serpentine.

En respuesta al sabotaje del régimen de Kiev a las plataformas de producción de gas en el Mar Negro, los misiles de crucero Onyx destruyeron hangares con drones ucranianos Bayraktar-TB2 en el aeródromo militar de Shkolny, cerca de Odessa.

Misiles de alta precisión destruyeron cuatro depósitos de municiones, así como el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1

Dos pelotones de MLRS Uragan y dos pelotones de obuses Hyacinth-B de 152 mm fueron destruidos durante la operación de contrabatería en la dirección de Donetsk. Dos pelotones de artillería con obuses M-777 de 155 mm fueron destruidos en la isla Kubanskyy.

✈ Las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron 57 zonas de concentración de las AFU

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería atacaron 216 zonas de concentración de las AFU, 28 puestos de mando, 64 unidades de artillería, así como dos depósitos de municiones.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron un avión Su-25 de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, 19 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, interceptaron cinco misiles tácticos
"Tochka-U", así como 30 lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan

Más información en el boletín del Ministerio de Defensa:








Русская Весна Z : спецоперация на Украине и Донбассе


Канал редакции "Русской Весны" - rusvesna.su Контакты: rusvesna.su@gmail.com




t.me














Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 1º A China no la están sometiendo a sanciones draconianas. 2º China-Rusia a diferencia de Japón-Alemania, tiene disputas territoriales e intereses geopolíticos serios ante los recursos que necesita fagocitar de Rusia. Y ésta lo sabe.
> 
> Y respecto a eso de 'espalda contra espalda'... podría parafrasear lo que un compañero aportó sobre declaraciones de Putin: 'no hay nada eterno'. Pero prefiero recordarle que a Rusia no le interesa encontrarse de repente con que el orden anglosajón ha caído y nadie puede contener a China. Y es que siempre hay 'un día después'.



Sigue soñando, a China le sobra territorio y en cuando a recursos, tiene dinero de sobra para compralos, son tus amigos los Bastardos los que necesitan robarlos puesto que sus billetes no valen ya una mierda.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, ha declarado que los PzH 2000 SAU alemanes ya están en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Anteriormente se había planeado el envío de estos cañones antitanque alemanes 155-mm/52 a Ucrania justo para el 22 de junio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, ha declarado que los PzH 2000 SAU alemanes ya están en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Anteriormente se había planeado el envío de estos cañones antitanque alemanes 155-mm/52 a Ucrania justo para el 22 de junio.
> 
> ...



Que les llega todo tipo de material esta claro. Por eso deberian aislar el frente. Evidentemente en un pais tan grande y si no se quiere arriesgar mucho la aviación cortar los suministros a cientos de km es casi imposible. A ver cuando Putin ve la luz y les permite tirar los puentes.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Varias veces he escrito en Германизацию не остановить? (por ejemplo) sobre la amenaza de "Koenigsbergización" de Kaliningrado y otras actividades subversivas en esa dirección. Algunos se mostraron escépticos y dijeron que usted exageraba.
Mientras tanto:

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad, Nikolai Patrushev, informó de que se han neutralizado los intentos de organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro controladas por Alemania de promover un proyecto de creación de la llamada autonomía alemana en la región de Kaliningrado.

Explicó que las actividades de las organizaciones no gubernamentales extranjeras y de las organizaciones rusas sin ánimo de lucro bajo su control financiadas desde Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Suecia y Bélgica fueron suprimidas en el noroeste de Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, se establecieron hechos de recopilación de información por parte de los servicios especiales polacos para incitar al descontento entre los rusos.
Para combatir la difusión de ideologías destructivas en Internet, la legislación ha aclarado los motivos para el bloqueo previo de sitios web que contengan información de carácter extremista y terrorista. Según Patrushev, sólo el año pasado se identificaron más de 1.500 recursos extremistas en Internet en el distrito, y se presentaron más de 1.000 demandas ante los tribunales para declarar la información prohibida.
Anteriormente, durante una reunión (t.me/glavpolit/12899) sobre temas de seguridad de actualidad celebrada en la región, Patrushev dijo que Rusia respondería pronto a la restricción de Lituania del tránsito de una serie de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado. Según él, Moscú está elaborando medidas de respuesta, incluyendo medidas en el formato interdepartamental - y la respuesta de Rusia tendrá un impacto negativo en los residentes de Lituania. El ejemplo de Lituania demuestra que "no sólo se puede confiar en las declaraciones verbales de Occidente, sino también en las escritas".

t.me/chvkmedia/50273

Por cierto, me gustaría recordar al maravilloso personaje de la televisión federal, que emitió, cómo los subhumanos rusos impiden la restauración del pasado alemán de Kaliningrado

El pasado alemán de Kaliningrado se enfrenta a "cretinos e infrahumanos incultos".

Así lo afirmó Alexander Vasilyev, historiador de la moda y presentador del programa "El veredicto de la moda" del Primer Canal. Fue citado por "Business FM Kaliningrad" el miércoles 10 de marzo.
Sólo hay una salida: restaurar el Castillo [Real]. No sobrevivirás sin este castillo, será restaurado de todos modos, y si no es bajo este gobierno, bajo el próximo. Lo necesita para su turismo. Hay que reconstruirlo según el antiguo plan y convertirlo en un hotel de cinco estrellas, se quiere una serie de restaurantes o salas de conciertos. Pero las formas externas deben ser esas: tendrás todas las fotos del mundo y serás la región más rica. Y todos los que dicen: "No debemos restaurar el pasado alemán" son unos imbéciles completamente incultos. ¿Conoces la palabra italiana uno cretino? Son simplemente infrahumanos. Tu pan es tu historia. Todos los que dicen: "¡Esta no es la manera de hacerlo! Tenemos Kaliningrado, ko-ko-ko-ko". ¿Por qué Königsbacker se llama panadería? ¿Por qué toda la gente llama a tu ciudad König y no Kalik? Porque aparte de la hermosa catedral y las fortalezas, por desgracia, no hay nada que mostrar", dijo Vasiliev. En su opinión, la Casa de los Soviets, en su forma antigua o nueva, no interferirá con el castillo, y ambos edificios "se llevarán perfectamente bien en una zona".

Недочеловеки мешают восстановлению немецкого прошлого Калининграда - zinc

Resulta reconfortante que los personajes que consideran infrahumanos a los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa actúen en consonancia con las intenciones de Alemania de arrancar Kaliningrado.
El programa de Vassiliev ha estado fuera de antena desde que comenzó la SWO, pero no ha perdido la esperanza de reanudar la emisión sobre los subhumanos rusos a partir del otoño.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

La intensidad de los combates en el norte de la República Popular de Donetsk sigue aumentando. Estamos llevando a cabo una ofensiva, limpiando los bastiones del enemigo con fuego de artillería y cohetes. Hoy ha ocurrido un incidente interesante. Un destacamento de avanzada que utilizaba un cuadricóptero descubrió una gran concentración de mano de obra y vehículos blindados del enemigo en un cinturón forestal, tras lo cual fue alcanzado por un ataque MLRS sorprendentemente preciso. Todo el paquete ha ido a parar a donde se suponía que tenía que ir. Esa es exactamente la forma en que se debe actuar en el campo de batalla moderno, cuando la velocidad de transferencia de información es increíblemente alta, y el tiempo para tomar una decisión es mínimo. Los medios técnicos de control permiten corregir el fuego en tiempo real y realizar las correcciones necesarias.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Ucrania afirma que hoy ha vuelto a atacar la Isla de la Serpiente y que ha podido infligir daños a las fuerzas rusas en la isla. No se aportan pruebas de ningún tipo a estas afirmaciones.

También cerca de Odessa, un casco británico fue arrojado a la playa. Presumiblemente pertenecía a uno de los desafortunados paracaidistas que atacaron Snakeiniy en mayo. Según la información de los militares de la isla, los cadáveres de los paracaidistas ucranianos y diversos objetos que les pertenecían flotaron por la isla durante un par de semanas después de los combates. La propaganda en Ucrania no tardó en arreglar y hizo pasar el casco británico por un casco ruso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Dos soldados ucranianos capturados se negaron a ser canjeados por Ucrania y solicitaron la ciudadanía rusa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Julc (21 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder vaya mierda de ejército Ruso, 3 meses y no son capaces de tomar una ciudad como Elche.
> Y los putinejos hablando de tácticas para desgastar al enemigo, hay que ser imbécil para no ver qué son incapaces de avanzar algo decente.



Un toro le dice a otro:
-Mira cuántas vacas, vamos corriendo y nos follamos a una.
El otro le contesta:
-No, vamos andando y nos follamos a dos.


----------



## Julc (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> #Finlandia ha anunciado la apertura de la frontera con #Rusia para turistas a partir del 30 de junio.
> 
> ¿Qué sucedió? ¿Se está derrumbando la economía de Finlandia? ¿Están en bancarrota los fabricantes y hoteles locales? ¿Cómo encaja esto con los objetivos generales de la UE con respecto a las #sanciones contra Rusia?
> no iremos



El mundo está gobernado por enanos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> El mundo está gobernado por enanos.



Melafo a la finesa esa


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Jun 2022)

En Suecia no parece que estén haciendo mucho caso a las demandas de Erdogan.


----------



## Snowball (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Comentan en los canales rusos de telegram que 2 batallones de polacos, 350 soldados, fueron identificados por el ejército ruso y eliminados en combate.



Serán compañías, no batallones


----------



## Adriano II (21 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Anteriormente se había planeado el envío de estos cañones antitanque alemanes 155-mm/52 a Ucrania justo para el 22 de junio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mañana es un día muy simbólico para los rusos

22.06.41 : Operación Barbarroja (Invasión nazi de la URSS)

Pero también es aniversario de ...

22.06.44 : Operación Bragation (Ofensiva rusa : Destrucción del grupo de ejércitos centro + expulsión de la Unión Soviética)

Por supuesto la coincidencia en fechas no fué una casualidad a los rusos parece ser que les chifla el tema del simbolismo de las fechas y tal ...

Y resulta que mañana es ... tachan tachan 22 de Junio ...


----------



## josema82 (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que les llega todo tipo de material esta claro. Por eso deberian aislar el frente. Evidentemente en un pais tan grande y si no se quiere arriesgar mucho la aviación cortar los suministros a cientos de km es casi imposible. A ver cuando Putin ve la luz y les permite tirar los puentes.



¿para que? pones drones 24/7 mirando los puentes y sigues los "envios" luego los machacas cuando sepas donde esta el nodo, si tiras los puentes, cuando pasases al otro lado no sabes donde estaran, haces esto hasta que los "otros" se queden sin cacharros que donar...


----------



## vettonio (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Comentan en los canales rusos de telegram que 2 batallones de polacos, 350 soldados, fueron identificados por el ejército ruso y eliminados en combate.



Ojo a este tema, que como diría la Trotona, no es tema menor.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, las cositas chulas están reventando al ejército mongolistaní a un nivel que nadie esperaba.
> Eso y los cojones del pueblo ucraniano.



Reventadísimos se le ve no me digas más circunpanchito


----------



## coscorron (21 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Melafo a la finesa esa



Es lesbi así que no creo ...


----------



## JAGGER (21 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Reventadísimos se le ve no me digas más circunpanchito



Todos los días hay fotos de carros reventados con rusos dentro. Decenas.
Vuelve a la mezquita a ponerte en cuatro, que te esperan los primos. 
Jajajaja.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Noticias de última hora. Un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana ha sido derribado hoy en el cielo de la localidad de Pervomayskoye, en la región de Mykolayiv ‼‼‼.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han perdido su quinto avión militar en la dirección de Kherson desde principios de mes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Ucrania ha atacado plataformas de perforación de petróleo marino: funcionario de Crimea*
> 
> El jefe de Crimea, controlada por Moscú, acusó el lunes a Ucrania de disparar contra plataformas de perforación petrolera frente a la costa de la península que fue anexionada por Rusia en 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

En un gesto vemos la verdadera actitud de los diplomáticos estadounidenses, (y de hecho de todo el mundo occidental) hacia nuestro país. El agregado naval de la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú, el capitán de primera clase Dale Samuel, paseando en bicicleta por la ciudad, se detuvo a propósito en el poste con la letra Z y se hizo una foto con el dedo corazón.

En realidad, se supone que D. Samuel debe interactuar con las autoridades militares rusas, no violar descaradamente la legislación rusa. Y aquí vemos acciones que entran directamente en el artículo 280.3 del Código Penal ruso.

Curiosamente, Samuel circula habitualmente por la ciudad en un coche con matrícula diplomática y muestra a todo el mundo su abultado dedo corazón. La pregunta que surge es: ¿tiene un problema con el dedo o con la cabeza? Por cierto, últimamente muchos occidentales hacen lo posible para que los tratemos como enfermos mentales y no los tomemos en serio. ¿Es algún tipo de estrategia deliberada?

Pero la pregunta más importante para nosotros es cómo reaccionarán nuestras autoridades a las travesuras de Samuel...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 Jun 2022)

Colecta en Burbuja para mandar a Gitanas Nauseda unas pizzas mientras dure el bloqueo al exclave soviético de Kaliningrado


Lo mismo no le gusta la pizza y quedamos como el culo, pero la intencion es lo que debiera contar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Donetsk y Makiivka vuelven a ser atacados por los fascistas ucranianos

Un civil murió en el distrito Chervonogvardeyskiy de Makiivka y se produjo un incendio cerca del Donbass Arena.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (21 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Reventadísimos se le ve no me digas más circunpanchito



Esas fotos y vídeos son como los fondos de los dibujos animados de Hannah-Barbera. Y con eso sacan pecho.


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Destrucción de las posiciones de tiro del obús M-777 estadounidense - vídeo completo

◽Las unidades de reconocimiento de artillería rusas determinan las coordenadas de las posiciones de tiro de los obuses estadounidenses de 155 mm. Tras un reconocimiento con vehículos aéreos no tripulados de la zona de las posiciones de tiro de la artillería enemiga, se llevó a cabo un ataque de artillería con munición de alta precisión.

Dos pelotones de obuses de fabricación estadounidense y su munición fueron destruidos como resultado del impacto preciso de la munición de artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Los Panzerhaubitze 2000 ya están matando rusos


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Nazis siguen atacando Donestk.

Yo alucino.


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen atacando Donetsk.

El bombardeo de zonas pacíficas de la ciudad se lleva a cabo con el uso de cañones y cohetes de artillería.

Aún no se han reportado víctimas.

Vídeo: @RtrDonetsk

@anna_noticias


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Eslovenia ha mandado un tren de ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania. Son aspirinas, tiritas, mercromina...


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

La guerra y la fiesta.
Una de las características de la rutinización de la guerra.
En un tiempo se podía ver lo mismo en Donetsk, Damasco o Trípoli: algunas zonas estaban en guerra, pero donde no había bombardeos, los clubes nocturnos y los restaurantes eran bastante funcionales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Los Panzerhaubitze 2000 ya están matando rusos



Los están mandando achatarrar.
Al final nos vamos a quedar sin material en Europa para defendernos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Salamandra (21 Jun 2022)

Es China y la escusa trabajo "esclavo uigures". Esto es China pero dada la asociación con Rusia¡, creo que viene al caso.









GT Voice: By banning goods from Xinjiang, US menaces global supply chains - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El martes entró en vigor una* legislación estadounidense* *que prohíbe las importaciones desde la Región Autónoma Uygur de Xinjiang*, en el noroeste de China. La prohibición adopta una "presunción refutable" de que todos los productos de Xinjiang se* fabricaron mediante trabajo forzado, y los productos de Xinjiang pueden importarse a EE. UU. solo si las empresas pueden demostrar que sus cadenas de suministro están libres de la participación de trabajo forzado.*

la prohibición de EE. UU., basada en mentiras, en realidad tiene como objetivo impedir el rápido desarrollo económico en Xinjiang al tomar medidas enérgicas contra las industrias principales de Xinjiang, incluidos el algodón, los tomates y el polisilicio. 

Tome el algodón de Xinjiang como ejemplo. Estados Unidos ya prohibió la entrada de todos los productos que utilizan algodón de Xinjiang a principios del año pasado. La prohibición ha exacerbado los problemas de la cadena de suministro global para los productos de algodón, elevando los precios del algodón a casi el doble de los niveles de 2020, golpeando a las industrias textiles aguas abajo en Asia y también en detrimento de los propios esfuerzos de EE. UU. para frenar la inflación. 

Además, una proporción significativa de los tomates de China se cultivan en Xinjiang. China suministró alrededor de 62,76 millones de toneladas de tomates en 2019, lo que representa alrededor del 35 por ciento de la producción mundial. Por lo tanto, la prohibición que entró en vigor el martes indudablemente perturbará aún más el orden comercial internacional y desestabilizará las cadenas industriales y de suministro mundiales.

*Vale la pena señalar que, si bien el enorme mercado interno de China puede digerir en gran medida el impacto de la prohibición estadounidense sobre los productos de Xinjiang, el intento malicioso de Washington de sacar a la fabricación china de las cadenas industriales globales mediante la imposición de sanciones a Xinjiang* exige una mayor vigilancia contra el La intensificación y ampliación de los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos contra China.


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Tome el algodón de Xinjiang como ejemplo. Estados Unidos ya prohibió la entrada de todos los productos que utilizan algodón de Xinjiang a principios del año pasado.



Luego no hay compresas en los supermercados de Ohio

"Para que se joda el sargento duermo sin manta"


----------



## kelden (21 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Háganos cinco céntimos de esa tesis, aunque sea MP











Nixon y el fin del patrón oro: el mayor impago de la historia -


Motivos por los que Nixon sale del patrón oro. Explicación de la debilidad del dólar ante ataques de especuladores y exigencias de Francia.




danifernandez.org


----------



## Oso Polar (21 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ceuta y Melilla NUNCA han sido marroquis, a ver si nos informamos, en todo caso Ceuta que regrese a Portugal.
> País de cobardes derrotistas.



Los marroquíes opinan de otra forma, es más por extensión reclamaron Ceuta, Melilla y Las Canarias y con mapas históricos que los puedes encontrar buscando un poco. Ojo que apoyo incondicionalmente a España pero sus gobernantes están llevando a la Madre Patria a que solo quede como una tímida sombra de los que alguna vez fue.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo lo que veo en que 3 meses entre otras cosas....
> 
> 1.- Han disparado la inflación a puntos insoportables
> 2.- Están sembrando la discordia entre miembros de la OTAN y de la Comunidad Europea
> ...



El que no se consuela es porque no quiere


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sigue soñando, a China le sobra territorio y en cuando a recursos, tiene dinero de sobra para compralos, son tus amigos los Bastardos los que necesitan robarlos puesto que sus billetes no valen ya una mierda.



¿Mis amigos? desde luego su fanatismo le hace ser en ocasiones bastante miserable. Lamentable.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Un toro le dice a otro:
> -Mira cuántas vacas, vamos corriendo y nos follamos a una.
> El otro le contesta:
> -No, vamos andando y nos follamos a dos.



Bien por Clint, pero como no te des prisa se las folla otro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jun 2022)

Steven Zabelski es un mercenario de los Estados Unidos, Estado de Nueva York. Murió el 15 de mayo en el este de Ucrania.

▪Según informes no confirmados, sirvió en la 101 División Aerotransportada de EE. UU., participó en la Guerra del Golfo de 1991. Vivió en Florida desde 2018, probablemente jubilado.

▪El 15 de mayo de 2022, durante los combates en el este de Ucrania, se inmoló


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver GILIPOLLAS.......me meto con los que insultan primero,lo de poner la otra mejilla ya pasó a la historia y tú por cierto no eres de lo que presumen de ello....ala a tomar porculo....rata


----------



## Bartleby (21 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania se dirigió ayer a la Unión Africana. De los 55 jefes de estado invitados, solo cuatro asistieron a la sesión virtual.


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: Eslovaquia ha presentado su plan de transferir sus 12 aviones de combate MiG-29 a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Business Insider informa que los aviones se entregarán después de que Polonia y Chequia acuerden proteger el espacio aéreo eslovaco hasta que el país reciba sus F-16 de EE. UU.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania se dirigió ayer a la Unión Africana. De los 55 jefes de estado invitados, solo cuatro asistieron a la sesión virtual.



Y luego que si moronegros y que si les damos lecciones.....  
Dios bendiga África.


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)

Impresiones de un periodista estadounidense que vio un golpe de un Kh-47M2 ruso en un depósito de armas y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ubicado a una profundidad de 136 metros.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Habría que hacer un hilo con el top de mentiras prorrusas y los datos que las desmienten*, las llevan repitiendo y usando como punto de partida para distorsionar a su antojo desde hace meses, unos con mala intención y otros simplemente las repiten para parecer que tienen un punto de vista sin pararse a comprobar nada.


----------



## BHAN83 (21 Jun 2022)

__





La cumbre de la OTAN en Madrit es el 29-30 de este mes, ¿iréis de cheerleaders a corear a vuestros amos?


https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/Paginas/etiquetas/otan.aspx




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Dólar - 53
Euro - 56.

La broma está fuera de control. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Alemania considera un ataque la reducción del suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream y se prepara para declarar una situación de emergencia.
Todavía estamos en junio y el gas sigue llegando a Europa. Pero esto se puede rectificar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Se confirma que Ucrania está desratizando con fuego purificador las plataformas petrolíferas ucranias ocupadas por los cochinazis. Todo ello cortesía de los Harpoon donados UK. Desasosiego y ansiedad en Inglaterra por si putin desaprueba la incineración de sus soldados con armas donadas por ellos. También nerviosismo, temor y angustia y cierta intranquilidad y preocupación.


----------



## Adriano II (21 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en USA :







A los que conozcan USA ya les sonará lo de los 7-11


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

La oficina de reclutamiento militar de Kupiansk ha sido denazificada.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

El grupo *O* ha tomado Toshkivka y continúa su ofensiva en la RNL - Ucrania reconoció después de 2 días

"A día de hoy, según nuestra información, Toshkivka está completamente bajo los rusos. Intentan atravesar nuestras defensas entre Myrna Dolina y Gorsky. Se detuvo ayer, pero la presión continúa", dijo R. Vlasenko, jefe de la administración civil-militar de Severodonetsk.

Ayer mostramos cómo luchan los fusileros motorizados del grupo *O* en las afueras de Toshkivka, en la RNL. El enemigo es destruido con BMP-2, ATGMs y armas pequeñas. El asentamiento es tomado durante los combates y la caldera de Severodonetsk se ha vuelto aún más cercana para un gran grupo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## niraj (21 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania considera un ataque la reducción del suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream y se prepara para declarar una situación de emergencia.
> Todavía estamos en junio y el gas sigue llegando a Europa. Pero esto se puede rectificar.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Fíjaos como tienen que estar los rusos de jodidos para que sin tener si quiera todavía ni Lugansk ni Donetsk al completo, ya pidan negociar, porque a ritmo de avanzar 1 Km al día en el Donbass mientras se pierden kilométros en Jersón, Jarkov y Melitopol, no les va muy bien la cosa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia ha aprobado el envío de 12 Mig-29 a Ucrania. Debemos reconocer todos el gran acierto que supuso la incorporación de los países del este a la OTAN y ONU, pues ellos nos mantienen alerta del peligro que el satanismo ruso supone para los valores humanistas de la cultura occidental y la forma de vida del mundo libre.


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Los fascistas ucranianos destruyen un monumento en el pueblo de Nizhnee, en la RNL, y profanan el lugar de enterramiento de los soldados soviéticos muertos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial

Nada, pronto *O* restablecerá la justicia.
#exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Mientras tanto en USA :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097921
> 
> ...



Dejando a un lado lo simbólico del número, el tener el galón a ese precio es inasumible para el yankie medio. La mayoría de clase media vive en urbanizaciones inmensas alejadas de todo. Yo tengo un conocido que todos los días hace hora y media para ir a trabajar (y otra para volver, claro). Para mi asombro del tiempo que invierte todos los días en desplazarse al trabajo me decía que solo para salir de Los Ángeles tenía más de media hora y que eso era lo normal. Que allí hacerle kilometradas al coche a diario entra dentro de lo normal. Y claro, tenía un 4x4 que chuparía lo que no está escrito.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

El presidente de Luxemburgo ha visitado hoy al HÉROE Zelensky en Kyev. Por lo visto ha llevado también cositas chulas.



Ps: se sabe si caracáncer ha salido de palacio desde que empezó la hoperación hespecial?


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Canadá planea apoderarse de activos rusos y transferirlos a la reconstrucción de Ucrania‼
*
La ministra de Finanzas, Christa Freeland, redactó un proyecto de ley de presupuesto que establece un mecanismo para incautar y confiscar activos rusos.

Esta podría ser una decisión histórica.

UN.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿para que? pones drones 24/7 mirando los puentes y sigues los "envios" luego los machacas cuando sepas donde esta el nodo, si tiras los puentes, cuando pasases al otro lado no sabes donde estaran, haces esto hasta que los "otros" se queden sin cacharros que donar...



No van a pasar al otro lado, no pueden pasar con 100.000 hombres aquello es enorme y los de las republicas no va a ir mucho más alla de sus fronteras aportando 1/3 de las torpas con 1/1000 de población. Así que te evitas muertos, si hubieran cortado los puentes y aislado el teatro principal ahora lo tendrian capturado , los civiles de la zona tranquilos y los rusos defendiendose comodamente detras de un rio de 200m con minimas bajas.

No seria el escenario perfecto, pero es que como te digo con lo que Putin esta dispuesto a arriesgar el de victoria total no lo tendra de todas formas.

Ahora van a mandar aviones abiertamente. Han bombardeado plataformas petroliferas y no ha pasado nada, vale un misil que ha roto 2 drones osea nada significativo. Le han perdido el respeto a Putin eso esta claro.


----------



## ZARGON (21 Jun 2022)

A medida que las fuerzas rusas capturen Mirnaya Dolina, que ya está bajo bombardeo y control de fuego, habrán rodeado físicamente a unos 3000 combatientes ucranianos en la región de Gorskoy Zolotoy mientras le dan a su artillería la posibilidad de apuntar a Lysychansk con control de fuego también


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania han recibido drones alemanes Vector.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Todos los días hay fotos de carros reventados con rusos dentro. Decenas.
> Vuelve a la mezquita a ponerte en cuatro, que te esperan los primos.
> Jajajaja.



venga ánimo que el rebi algo te dará el sabath. pobritín


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Los militares de la flota rusa del Báltico han comenzado a entrenar unidades de misiles y artillería en la región de Kaliningrado
*
Esto ha iniciado después de que Lituania restringiera el paso por su territorio de trenes ferroviarios de tránsito con mercancías bajo sanciones de la UE. Unos 1.000 militares y más de 100 unidades de combate y equipo especial de unidades de artillería y misiles participan en las maniobras.

UN.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Jun 2022)

El tema de los laboratorios ahí está, como el que no quiere la cosa.


Spoiler





```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/Biological_weapons_presentation.mp4
```


```
https://avalonlibrary.net/Ukraine/US_biolabs/Russian_briefing_slides_+_documents_on_biological_program_activity_in_Ukraine/2022-03-24_Documentation/2022-03-24_Documentation/
```

Los siguientes documentos son de reciente publicación. En el link de _disk.yandex.ru_ podéis visionar los documentos a más alta resolución.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/76Z9Mc6AQGoeyQ
```



Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/31qpnud
```


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Jun 2022)

Continuación del post anterior.


Spoiler



Los siguientes documentos son de reciente publicación.

```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/76Z9Mc6AQGoeyQ
```



Spoiler





```
https://imgur.com/a/31qpnud
```















En la página 4 vemos un mapa curioso.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nixon y el fin del patrón oro: el mayor impago de la historia -
> 
> 
> Motivos por los que Nixon sale del patrón oro. Explicación de la debilidad del dólar ante ataques de especuladores y exigencias de Francia.
> ...



OK. De acuerdo pero no se desprende , por parte del autor del texto, la tesis de la quiebra económica con vehemencia y rotundidad. ¿Lo hace alguien?¿De quien es cosecha?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se confirma que Ucrania está desratizando con fuego purificador las plataformas petrolíferas ucranias ocupadas por los cochinazis. Todo ello cortesía de los Harpoon donados UK. Desasosiego y ansiedad en Inglaterra por si putin desaprueba la incineración de sus soldados con armas donadas por ellos. También nerviosismo, temor y angustia y cierta intranquilidad y preocupación.



Oséa están destruyendo sus propias plataformas con misiles que cuestan mas de un millón de euros regalados por sus amos
Nunca había visto algo mas estúpido
Bueno si, ensalzarlo


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Las buenas noticias.
El Caldero Dorado de Gorno está casi listo.
Nuestras tropas han tomado el Valle de Mirny. La información ya ha sido confirmada por el Estado Mayor de las AFU.
Sólo queda Rai-Alexandrovka entre las tropas que avanzan desde Vrubovka y Mirna Dolina, por donde pasa la última carretera que lleva a Gorskoe. Pero esta carretera ya está bajo el control total del fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
En consecuencia, el cerco operativo del grupo Gorsko-Zoloto (hasta 2.500 soldados y oficiales) se está convirtiendo rápidamente en una caldera.
El enemigo también ha reconocido que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya se han atrincherado en Ustinovka y han logrado avances en Bila Gora, avanzando hacia Lisychansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me









1. Desde Ustinovka, nuestras tropas avanzaron 2 kilómetros hasta Bila Hora.
2. Nuestras tropas también ganaron un punto de apoyo en Mirna Dolina.
3. Además, las tropas avanzaron cerca de la línea de ferrocarril y entraron en Podlesnoe.
4. La resistencia del enemigo fue mínima. Una parte de las fuerzas enemigas se retiró a Lisichansk y otra a Artemivsk, donde se están preparando para defenderse.
5. Las posiciones de vanguardia de las PMC de Wagner ya estaban a 5 km de Artemivsk en la tarde del 21 de junio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## kelden (21 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> OK. De acuerdo pero no se desprende , por parte del autor del texto, la tesis de la quiebra económica con vehemencia y rotundidad. ¿Lo hace alguien



Fue una quiebra en toda regla. Según las reglas que impusieron ellos en Brethon Woods, según sus propias reglas, estaban quebrados. Otra cosa es que los acreedores aceptaran papelillos por su oro ante la constatación de que no iban a ver un puto gramo y mejor eso que nada. Pero bueno .... a ver quien tiene cojones a decirle que no a Al capone ...

El imperio yanki ha sido incluso más ineficiente que el español. Ni jugando en casa con sus propias reglas y el árbitro comprao han sido capaces de perdurar más allá de 4 ó 5 décadas


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Declaración de Mod ruso sobre el ataque a la Isla de las Serpientes

descripción:

"El 20 de junio, alrededor de las 05:00 a.m., el régimen de Kiev intentó capturar la Isla de las Serpientes.

El plan de la operación compuesto por el régimen de Kiev suponía lanzar ataques aéreos y de artillería masivos en la Isla de las Serpientes, para desembarcar tropas y capturarla.

El aire El ataque involucró a más de 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) de ataque y reconocimiento ucranianos ajustados por dos UAV Bayraktar-TB2.Los medios

rusos detectaron un UAV de reconocimiento estratégico Global Hawk RQ-4 de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. a gran altura cerca de la Isla de las Serpientes.

fueron apoyados en el aire por los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 desde sus posiciones de combate cerca de Tuzla y Ochakov.

Los ataques con misiles y artillería en la Isla de las Serpientes fueron lanzados por misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U, lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan y obuses M777 de 155 mm desde sus posiciones de combate al oeste de Odessa y en la isla Kubansky.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos (sistema de misiles y cañones de defensa aérea Pantsir y sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Tor) han destruido todos los medios de destrucción del enemigo lanzados en Snake Island.

Los objetivos destruidos fueron: 13 UAV, 4 misiles Tochka-U y 21 proyectiles del lanzacohetes múltiple Uragan.

Ningún medio de destrucción ucraniano ha alcanzado sus objetivos en la Isla de las Serpientes.

El fallido ataque de fuego obligó al enemigo a abandonar el desembarco en la Isla de las Serpientes".


----------



## Harman (21 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas y del DNR continúan su ofensiva y sus incursiones de fuego. Durante el día, fueron destruidos un obús M-777 estadounidense, un Grad MLRS, dos camiones y decenas de insurgentes. Se suprimieron dos puntos de tiro del enemigo cerca de Avdiivka y Kurdyumivka.

Cuatro defensores del DNR murieron y nueve resultaron heridos mientras cumplían su deber militar en la lucha por la independencia. Expresamos nuestro más sincero pésame a las familias y amigos de los fallecidos", dice un informe de la Milicia Popular del DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## HDR (21 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos han creado una auténtica muralla inexpugnable en la línea defensiva actual, que apenas se mueve desde hace 2 meses.

El problema es que esa muralla solo se tiene en pie a base de meterle argamasa cada día, y además una muy concreta, generada a partir de carne de ucraniano. Más que una muralla defensiva eso parece una gigantesca fosa común de suicidas, que cuando deje de recibir cadáveres se derrumbará sin más, y todo lo sacrificado no habrá servido para nada.

Así que esto antes o después terminará en drama. Es una pena que la propaganda no suela congeniar con la realidad.

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Declaración de Mod ruso sobre el ataque a la Isla de las Serpientes
> 
> descripción:
> 
> ...



Juas huas huas.
He visto mejores comedias


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Artillería ucrania les confirma a un destacamento de orcorusos sus sospechas de que habrían hecho mejor en quedarse en casita


----------



## kelden (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los ucranianos han creado una auténtica muralla inexpugnable en la línea defensiva actual, que apenas se mueve desde hace 2 meses.
> 
> El problema es que esa muralla solo se tiene en pie a base de meterle argamasa cada día, y además una muy concreta, generada a partir de carne de ucraniano. Más que una muralla defensiva eso parece una gigantesca fosa común de suicidas, que cuando deje de recibir cadáveres se derrumbará sin más, y todo lo sacrificado no habrá servido para nada.
> 
> ...



La estrategia ukra es simple: aguantar a cualquier precio a ver si se alinean los astros y ocurre un milagro.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Alemania confirma que transferirá los cañones autopropulsados Gepard y los sistemas de defensa aérea IRIS-T a Ucrania.

Hasta que no lo vea, no lo creo. Alemania habla mucho, pero cumplir.... Poco


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Se confirma lo que yo sospechaba, meten los t-64 con los voluntarios muchos son mayores e hicieron el servicio en los 90-2000 cuando aun estaban en servicio. Es mucho más sencillo que reentrenarlos.
> 
> Se supone que los rusos tenian unos 6000 en la reserva, aunque hayan vendido algunos y otros estan en mal estado son muchos muchos tanques.



A mi me parecía absurdo no usarlos la verdad, si no los vas a usar ahora no los vas a usar nunca.


----------



## Argentium (21 Jun 2022)

*El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
16:52 || 21/06/2022


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (21 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Juas huas huas.
> He visto mejores comedias



Yo estoy esperando que caída accidentalmente el RQ4 de EEUU... Pero nada, no hay huevos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania considera un ataque la reducción del suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream y se prepara para declarar una situación de emergencia.
> Todavía estamos en junio y el gas sigue llegando a Europa. Pero esto se puede rectificar.
> 
> 
> ...



Un ataque , eso si, ellos si pueden mandar armanamento a los ukros para matar rusos, eso no es un ataque, estos nazis han perdido el norte, que se jodan y pasen frío.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Ya van apareciendo los proasesinos rusos en el Pais Vasco.

*El BBB condena los ataques con pintadas prorrusas contra los batzokis de Larrabetzu, Lezama, Lemoa y Zeberio*

https://www.eaj-pnv.eus/es/noticias/...das-prorrusas-

Lo de van apareciendo por decir algo, ya habian aparecido, por cierto, sobra decir quienes son.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Oséa están destruyendo sus propias plataformas con misiles que cuestan mas de un millón de euros regalados por sus amos
> Nunca había visto algo mas estúpido
> Bueno si, ensalzarlo



Son plataformas ocupadas por los cochinazis por lo que tiene que estar aquello de mugre hasta el techo. No se van a meter los ucranios allí sin haberlo primero desratizado todo bien con fuego y misiles. Podrían coger el tetanus o cualquier cosa


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Lo de los rusos lanzando drones con una granada metido en un vaso de plástico no se muy bien como calificarlo, pero parece efectivo.


----------



## Decimus (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los ucranianos han creado una auténtica muralla inexpugnable en la línea defensiva actual, que apenas se mueve desde hace 2 meses.
> 
> El problema es que esa muralla solo se tiene en pie a base de meterle argamasa cada día, y además una muy concreta, generada a partir de carne de ucraniano. Más que una muralla defensiva eso parece una gigantesca fosa común de suicidas, que cuando deje de recibir cadáveres se derrumbará sin más, y todo lo sacrificado no habrá servido para nada.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que hayas aceptado, después de meses, que la línea defensiva de los chad ukras impuesta en el donbás es sólida como una roca. Ante mis reiterados comentarios al respecto solo recibía tu desdén e incredulidad.

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fue una quiebra en toda regla. Según las reglas que impusieron ellos en Brethon Woods, según sus propias reglas, estaban quebrados. Otra cosa es que los acreedores aceptaran papelillos por su oro ante la constatación de que no iban a ver un puto gramo y mejor eso que nada. Pero bueno .... a ver quien tiene cojones a decirle que no a Al capone ...
> 
> El imperio yanki ha sido incluso más ineficiente que el español. Ni jugando en casa con sus propias reglas y el árbitro comprao han sido capaces de perdurar más allá de 4 ó 5 décadas



La cuestión es que para el 99% de la poblacion EEUU, es un emporio de riqueza y espejo donde mirarse para emprendedores y libegalesFrente a ello según la Historia hasta hoy el sistema socialista sovietico y algún otro, se hundieron irremisiblemente por su supuesta ineficacia.
Esta tesis, podrá ser verificada, constatada, si en un plazo EEUU, de forma diferida se estrella económicamente como resultado, en cierta medida, del 71. Pero no olvidemos que desde el 71 hasta hoy hay 51 años.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Declaración de Mod ruso sobre el ataque a la Isla de las Serpientes
> 
> descripción:
> 
> ...



Mañana saldrán las fotos de lo que queda de los rusos en la isla esa. El pedazo más grande lo tendrán que recoger con pinzas de depilarse las cejas.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*El Jefe del Estado mayor británico insta a sus tropas a estar preparadas para «volver a luchar en Europa»*

El general Sir Patrick Sanders, en un mensaje interno, señaló que ahora *«hay un imperativo ardiente de forjar un Ejército capaz de luchar junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla»*

El nuevo jefe del Ejército británico ha lanzado un grito de guerra a las tropas diciéndoles que deben estar preparadas para enfrentarse a Rusia en el campo de batalla. El general Sir Patrick Sanders, que asumió el cargo la semana pasada, se dirigió a todos los rangos y funcionarios en un mensaje interno el 16 de junio, según recoge la BBC.

En el mensaje, Sanders sostuvo que la invasión rusa de Ucrania muestra la necesidad de «proteger al Reino Unido y estar preparados para luchar y ganar guerras sobre el terreno». A lo que añadió que el Ejército y los aliados deben ser ahora «capaces de... derrotar a Rusia».

https://www.abc.es/internacional/abc...1_noticia.html


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Tela como se confirme.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania considera un ataque la reducción del suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream y se prepara para declarar una situación de emergencia.
> Todavía estamos en junio y el gas sigue llegando a Europa. Pero esto se puede rectificar.
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que si. Poniendo en marcha el NS-II...
Ningún problema, oigan...


----------



## HDR (21 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me alegro que hayas aceptado, después de meses, que la línea defensiva de los chad ukras impuesta en el donbás es sólida como una roca. Ante mis reiterados comentarios al respecto solo recibía tu desdén e incredulidad.
> 
> @txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC



No has entendido nada, amego 

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC




Y no me extraña


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los ucranianos han creado una auténtica muralla inexpugnable en la línea defensiva actual, que apenas se mueve desde hace 2 meses.
> 
> El problema es que esa muralla solo se tiene en pie a base de meterle argamasa cada día, y además una muy concreta, generada a partir de carne de ucraniano. Más que una muralla defensiva eso parece una gigantesca fosa común de suicidas, que cuando deje de recibir cadáveres se derrumbará sin más, y todo lo sacrificado no habrá servido para nada.
> 
> ...




Al margen de que este ganando Ucrania o Rusia (en mi opinión los dos pierden) tu comentario me parece un tanto psicópata. ¿Estás seguro de que sois mucho mejores que los globalistas? permíteme dudarlo. Parece más la otra cara de la moneda. Sin acritud, eh.

PD: te agradecería que me dejaras de mencionar por todos los hilos, ya me quedó clara tu posición hace tiempo


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No van a pasar al otro lado, no pueden pasar con 100.000 hombres aquello es enorme y los de las republicas no va a ir mucho más alla de sus fronteras aportando 1/3 de las torpas con 1/1000 de población. Así que te evitas muertos, si hubieran cortado los puentes y aislado el teatro principal ahora lo tendrian capturado , los civiles de la zona tranquilos y los rusos defendiendose comodamente detras de un rio de 200m con minimas bajas.
> 
> No seria el escenario perfecto, pero es que como te digo con lo que Putin esta dispuesto a arriesgar el de victoria total no lo tendra de todas formas.
> 
> Ahora van a mandar aviones abiertamente. Han bombardeado plataformas petroliferas y no ha pasado nada, vale un misil que ha roto 2 drones osea nada significativo. Le han perdido el respeto a Putin eso esta claro.



Es que o te haces respetar o pasa lo que pasa, los rusos amagan pero no Dan, por tanto los satánicos les han tomado la medida, Putiniano actúa con tanta cautela que ya es agotador.


----------



## HARLEY66 (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No has entendido nada, amego
> 
> @txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC
> 
> ...



Para qué coño me citas en un hilo en el que ni he participado?


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
> 16:52 || 21/06/2022



Pues que se lo diga a Siemens y los meta en cintura...
Este Habeck es un torpemari del copón.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

El hijoPutin sólo se va a parar ante la realidad de ser derrotado. Todo lo demás le da igual, las vidas de sus ciudadanos o las de ciudadanos de otros países. Por tanto, tiene que llegarle bien clarito el mensaje de que se está preparado para derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla.

Viene a ser el "Si vis pacem, para bellum" de toda la vida.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
> 16:52 || 21/06/2022



Es surrealista.


----------



## Casino (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los ucranianos han creado una auténtica muralla inexpugnable en la línea defensiva actual, que apenas se mueve desde hace 2 meses.
> 
> El problema es que esa muralla solo se tiene en pie a base de meterle argamasa cada día, y además una muy concreta, generada a partir de carne de ucraniano. Más que una muralla defensiva eso parece una gigantesca fosa común de suicidas, que cuando deje de recibir cadáveres se derrumbará sin más, y todo lo sacrificado no habrá servido para nada.
> 
> ...





Me gusta más la versión de Homero, sobre todo con la coletilla aquella de "y sus rodillas resonaron".
Qué le voy yo a Vd. a contar.


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Casino (21 Jun 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Me alegro que hayas aceptado, después de meses, que la línea defensiva de los chad ukras impuesta en el donbás es sólida como una roca. Ante mis reiterados comentarios al respecto solo recibía tu desdén e incredulidad.
> 
> @txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC





Es mejor tener claro que el "quod natura non dat" es muy intenso con ellos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Declaración de Mod ruso sobre el ataque a la Isla de las Serpientes
> 
> descripción:
> 
> ...



Ale, pues ya van saliendo las fotos. Se ven fuegos en la isla, pero podría ser también que los rusos han hecho una fogata para asar unas morcillas.


----------



## Eslacaña (21 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Locuras, así de simple, Jerson y Zaporiya nunca más regresaran a Ucrania!
> Occidente no va a retirar las sanciones, son el monigote de EEUU y van directo a la Edad Media.
> Rusia ampliara sus lazos con oriente (Chine India), y los recursos energéticos le darán a Asia-Pacifico el último impulso para imponerse sobre Europa.
> Es más amplio a que en un par de décadas Ceuta y Melilla regresan a Marruecos y Cataluña es independiente.



Pues hoy, mientras con el café de primera hora, echaba un vistazo a Antena3, Antonia la Fantástica, nos decían que los ucranianos estaban a la puerta de Jerson. 
Por cierto, por curiosidad y en porcentajes, de Lugansk y Donest ¿que les queda a los rusos por tomar?


----------



## Nicors (21 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La cuestión es que para el 99% de la poblacion EEUU, es un emporio de riqueza y espejo donde mirarse para emprendedores y libegalesFrente a ello según la Historia hasta hoy el sistema socialista sovietico y algún otro, se hundieron irremisiblemente por su supuesta ineficacia.
> Esta tesis, podrá ser verificada, constatada, si en un plazo EEUU, de forma diferida se estrella económicamente como resultado, en cierta medida, del 71



Supongo que sabras que la crisis esa fue provocada por los moros al subir el precio del petroleo¿no?


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues que se lo diga a Siemens y los meta en cintura...
> Este Habeck es un torpemari del copón.



Ese tema de Siemens yo no lo entendí bien pero creo que es porque está en la nebulosa de la propaganda.

Se rompe una pieza que debe arreglar Siemens., pero Siemens ese tipo de piezas las envía a Canadá.

Ahí caben dos posibilidades

1- Que se comunique Rusia con Siemens y le diga que debe enviar la pieza a Canadá porque ellos no arreglan esos motores y que Rusia la envíe a Canadá. Me extraña pero todo puede ser.
2- Que Rusia envié la pieza a Alemania y que sea Siemens la culpable de que esa pieza acabe sin devolución en Canadá. Cosa que no tiene sentido porque Alemania no está sancionada y Canadá no tiene por qué cuestionarse nada salvo que, para ahorrarse el viaje, decida Siemens Alemania que te envío esta pieza para arreglar pero la devuelves a Rusia sin pasar por mi.

¿Sabéis como fue la cosa?¿Donde está la pieza rota, en Ucrania?


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Es China y la escusa trabajo "esclavo uigures". Esto es China pero dada la asociación con Rusia¡, creo que viene al caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bye; bye células solares baratas y buenas en USA, con silicio reciclado obtenido de residuos de aparatos electrónicos.

_Imagen una monocristalina (negra) y una policristalina (azul)_


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Así que, hoy, el embajador de la UE en Rusia, Markus Ederer, dijo que Lituania
no está tomando medidas unilaterales contra Rusia, sino cumpliendo las sanciones de la UE.

Está claro. es una provocación, pero como han dicho llos rusos: van a sufrir los lituanos.
La respuesta mas inmediata y factible a la que se van a enfrentar estos pardillos con ínfulas
será, casi sin duda alguna, la desconexión de Lituania del sistema energético. Así, a pelo.

Esta sería la respuesta económica más dolorosa de Moscú al movimiento hostil de Vilnius.
El BRELL es un anillo energético que une a Bielorrusia, Rusia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania.
Los bálticos llevan mucho tiempo diciendo sque quieren abandonarlo, para fusionarse con
con los sistemas energéticos de la UE. También dicen que esto será en 2025. Sin embargo,
mucho van a tener que correr porque esa transición se enfrenta a importantes dificultades,
y siguen dependiendo de la electricidad rusa. Esta desconexión anticipada de Lituania será
la garantia de grandes y muy graves problemas para su economía y la vida de la población.
Y para remate, en Kaliningrado, esta medida no va a suponer ninguna amenaza añadida,
porque ya hicieron las pruebas de desconexión dos veces y el funcionamiento sin conexión
ha sido óptimo.
Acá, el que no corre, vuela. Y a estos figuras les va a pillar el carrito del helado...


----------



## HDR (21 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Al margen de que este ganando Ucrania o Rusia (en mi opinión los dos pierden) tu comentario me parece un tanto psicópata. ¿Estás seguro de que sois mucho mejores que los globalistas? permíteme dudarlo. Parece más la otra cara de la moneda. Sin acritud, eh.
> 
> PD: te agradecería que me dejaras de mencionar por todos los hilos, ya me quedó clara tu posición hace tiempo



¿Vas a llorar?

Antes te pasabas el día descojonándote de las bajas rusas y poniendo vídeos explícitos; ahora es psicópata el que se limita a describir la realidad, sin propagandas ni mentiras.

Antes perdía Rusia; ahora pierden los dos.




@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## Larsil (21 Jun 2022)

Nuevos sistemas economicus y nuevas formas de comuncicación cómo la de los símboleos, son la esperanza de la humanidá en poder tener menos guerras, y más batallas.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Eslovaquia ha aprobado el envío de 12 Mig-29 a Ucrania. Debemos reconocer todos el gran acierto que supuso la incorporación de los países del este a la OTAN y ONU, pues ellos nos mantienen alerta del peligro que el satanismo ruso supone para los valores humanistas de la cultura occidental y la forma de vida del mundo libre.



Y los F-16 usanos a cambio, para cuando ???.  

PD- Esta quedandose europa oriental sin armamento pesado.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Artillería ucrania manda saludos a un puesto de mando ruso. Por que, aunque en guerra, no se debe abandonar la cortesía y los buenos modales.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ale, pues ya van saliendo las fotos. Se ven fuegos en la isla, pero podría ser también que los rusos han hecho una fogata para asar unas morcillas.



Cuando dicen esas cosas es que se han comido algun pepinazo. Ya veremos a ver.

Dicho eso creo que artilleria ucraniana desde posiciones cercanas a la isla actualmente si podria llegar a atizarles sin necesidad de HIMARS aunque al limite de distancia con munición Excalibur en el caso de los M777.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ese tema de Siemens yo no lo entendí bien pero creo que es porque está en la nebulosa de la propaganda.
> 
> Se rompe una pieza que debe arreglar Siemens., pero Siemens ese tipo de piezas las envía a Canadá.
> 
> ...



No son piezas rotas sino desgastadas, supongo que necesitan equilibrar el conjunto para que no se produzcan desgastes acelerados como una rueda de coche.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ese tema de Siemens yo no lo entendí bien pero creo que es porque está en la nebulosa de la propaganda.
> 
> Se rompe una pieza que debe arreglar Siemens., pero Siemens ese tipo de piezas las envía a Canadá.
> 
> ...



La cosa es que Siemens tiene contratado el mantenimiento de esos compresores o turbinas.
Siemens se lleva una pieza cada vez para revisión (la instalación son 4 turbinas), sin embargo,
el grupo empresarial de Siemens encargado de esos mazacotes está ubicado en Canadá.
Y es en Canadá que el gobierno de allá ha ordenado que no se mueven de allí...
Así que, reclamaciones al maestro armero (trudeau). Que le lloren a él.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Artillería ucrania manda saludos a un puesto de mando ruso. Por que, aunque en guerra, no se debe abandonar la cortesía y los buenos modales.



Fuego purificador.... de ahí al cielo, o al infierno, o da igual donde, al menos han sido purificados.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa es que Siemens tiene contratado el mantenimiento de esos compresores o turbinas.
> Siemens se lleva una pieza cada vez para revisión (la instalación son 4 turbinas), sin embargo,
> el grupo empresarial de Siemens encargado de esos mazacotes está ubicado en Canadá.
> Y es en Canadá que el gobierno de allá ha ordenado que no se mueven de allí...
> Así que, reclamaciones al maestro armero (trudeau). Que le lloren a él.



Si pues la llevan clara. Si algo le sobra a Canadá es gas, así que le viene de cine vender el suyo.


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que antes Moscú dejo de reconocer a la república de Lituania.



¿que coño dices ? eso fue presentado a la duma rusa por un ciudadano ruso, para que eso tire palante vete a saber tu


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Artillería ucrania manda saludos a un puesto de mando ruso. Por que, aunque en guerra, no se debe abandonar la cortesía y los buenos modales.



Pagina de propaganda ucraniana. Hay que luchar hasta el ultimo ucraniano con armamento occidental.

UA artillery destroying command and observation centers of Russian orcs : ukraine (reddit.com)


----------



## apocalippsis (21 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es que o te haces respetar o pasa lo que pasa, los rusos amagan pero no Dan, por tanto los satánicos les han tomado la medida, Putiniano actúa con tanta cautela que ya es agotador.



Compañero te veo a ti mucho sacando pecho, mira es muy sencillito te coges un avioncico haces tus movidas y te pasas al donbass desde alli y perdiendo el culo te das una vuelta por donesk y si ves por alli a uno sacando la basura con la misma cara de jilipollas que la tuya le dices de mi parte: QUE TE MANDE AL FRENTE.


----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me da mucha pena que un chaval tan joven y posiblemente enamorado hasta las trancas de su ucraniana, para demostrarla cuánto la amaba se alistase intoxicado por los medios en una guerra para defender lo que la ucraniana le haya dicho y lo que los medios de masas le han convencido que eran los buenos. Ella no creo que tenga mucho complejo de culpabilidad, los padres de él deben estar destrozados, y el chaval en el más allá explicándole a Dios que ha sido todo una equivocación y que siente mucho haber sido tan incáuto.



Cero pena, la INFORMACIÓN está al alcance de todos, solo hay que saber buscar bien y no tragarse la PROPAGANDA de la OTAN, el próximo será más espabilado.

Las personas adultas deben de comportarse como personas adultas y no como niños, esto es la VIDA REAL no es una(película, serie, libro o videojuego).


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Fuego purificador.... de ahí al cielo, o al infierno, o da igual donde, al menos han sido purificados.



Irán al cielo de los rusos. Es solo que este se parece a un apartamento lleno de grasa y suciedad en una barriada a las afueras de moscú poblada de inmigrantes chechenos e ingusetios.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Parece ser - cuentan en canales ucranianos de telegram- que Ucrania ha estado retirando fuerzas
desde la frontera bielorrusa, y enviándolas al frente de Donietzk. 
También, cuentan de que unidades de reserva enviadas al mismo frente, para un asalto a esa ciudad.

La realidad: están vaciando toda Ucrania para llevarlos a la carnicería. Ya nos contarán...


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Lo de los rusos lanzando drones con una granada metido en un vaso de plástico no se muy bien como calificarlo, pero parece efectivo.



Son muy mañosos, pero indica la cantidad de sobornos e historias raras que afectaron a su industria de armamento desde la caida de la URSS. Tenian drones de reconocimiento supersonico sovieticos, ultimamente se van recuperando, pero drones baratos los podrian hace a miles si se hubieran puesto a ello a tiempo.

Recuerdo cuando los occidentales les vetaron 4 barcos de asalto que como se ve no les valian para nada, son patos contra los misiles antibuque. Fue otro tiro en el pie, porque se ahorraron una pasta. El equivalente a cientos de drones de ataque grandes.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

Lo ucranianos haciendo lo que saben hacer matar civiles y el Lancaster cagándose en la ayuda americana para matar civiles.
Lleva un modelo nuevo de casco tuneado


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son muy mañosos, pero indica la cantidad de sobornos e historias raras que afectaron a su industria de armamento desde la caida de la URSS. Tenian drones de reconocimiento supersonico sovieticos, ultimamente se van recuperando, pero drones baratos los podrian hace a miles si se hubieran puesto a ello a tiempo.
> 
> Recuerdo cuando los occidentales les vetaron 4 barcos de asalto que como se ve no les valian para nada, son patos contra los misiles antibuque. Fue otro tiro en el pie, porque se ahorraron una pasta. El equivalente a cientos de drones de ataque grandes.



Por lo que he leído es un sistema ideado por los milicianos de las repúblicas no por los propios rusos


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Vas a llorar?
> 
> Antes te pasabas el día descojonándote de las bajas rusas y poniendo vídeos explícitos; ahora es psicópata el que se limita a describir la realidad, sin propagandas ni mentiras.
> 
> ...







__





MULTIPLES Reportes de arsenales rusos en llamas en el Donbass, han llegado los misiles de largo alcance y la artillería pesada [VIDEOS NUTRITIVOS]


En las últimas 72 horas, al menos siete almacenes militares de la Federación Rusa han sido destruidos en Donetsk - medios de comunicación Las fuentes de la publicación afirman que los almacenes de los ocupantes fueron destruidos por "ataques de alta precisión": siete disparos - 7 objetivos...




www.burbuja.info





y sigo haciéndolo, quizás no has visto mis últimos hilos. Es solo que al hilo de la chincheta ya casi no entro, son siempre noticias desde la óptica gubernamental rusa. En cuanto a que pierden los dos es algo que siempre he pensado. Dudo mucho que alguno se esté beneficiando, como mucho pueden controlar daños.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece ser - cuentan en canales ucranianos de telegram- que Ucrania ha estado retirando fuerzas
> desde la frontera bielorrusa, y enviándolas al frente de Donietzk.
> También, cuentan de que unidades de reserva enviadas al mismo frente, para un asalto a esa ciudad.
> 
> La realidad: están vaciando toda Ucrania para llevarlos a la carnicería. Ya nos contarán...



imposible, si las cositas chulas de jersón van viento en popa a toda vela...


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Por lo que he leído es un sistema ideado por los milicianos de las repúblicas no por los propios rusos



Hicieron su propio sistema de cohetes pesados, de poco alcance parecidos a los que hicieron los sirios. Tiene muchas plantas metalurgicas, mucha industria, y son muy trabajadores. Han estado muy solos, pero han aguantado son duros de cojones.


----------



## Adriano II (21 Jun 2022)

Festival del humor :

Italia comprando carbón ruso a toda leche antes de que lo banee UE


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cuántos territorio han ganado los rusos desde febrero sin contar lo que ya tenían?


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Por eso hay tantas bajas civiles producidas por los rusos, son municiones "tontas".


----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Este es uno de los ÍDOLOS de los(CMs, multicuentas y robots) del foro/hilo. COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA ATLANTISTA


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

Trump habla del riesgo de guerra mundial debido a las acciones de la administración Biden


----------



## clapham5 (21 Jun 2022)

Hubo " ERA DE HIERRO "
Hubo " ERA DEL HIELO "
Hubo " ERA DEL BRONCE "
Hubo " ERA INDUSTRIAL " 
Y en que ERA estamos ahora , clapham ?  
En la ERA DE LA VELOCIDAD...
Una pausa pal buchito de cafe porque cuando el clapham habla de cosas trascendentales tiene que " chutarse "
Hoy todo el mundo va a toda pastilla por la vida a ningun lado . Todo el mundo tiene prisa, pero muy poca gente sabe a donde va .Si le preguntas a cualquiera cual es su proposito en la vida , si tiene metas , te mirara como si fueras un alien ...
El exito , dicen , consiste en acumular la mayor cantidad de objetos ( inutiles ) 
o hacer la mayor cantidad de actos ( inutiles ) en el menor tiempo posible . Detenerte y contemplar el mundo es de locos . 
Para esta gente el mundo " REAL " es el mundo que ves desde la ventana de un tren de alta velocidad ...
Un mundo borroso , sin detalles , manchas difusas . Rusia , en cambio , va lentamente . 
Para Rusia la guerra en Ucrania es ,en si mismo , un viaje . Un viaje en el que Rusia se reencuentra con su pasado 
El " Regreso a Itaca " de Ulises es el " Regreso a la Rus de Kiev del Zar Valdimirovich I 
Para El Zar el objetivo no es llegar RAPIDO . Es llegar BIEN .


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

A mi lo que me mosquea es que todavía no hayan salido imágenes por satélite de la isla a día de hoy. Ahí se podría ver si hay daños o no. Mientras tanto...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Se ve por las imágenes de satélite que les han dado fuerte a los orcos en la isla sde las serpientes, mucjo burguer king.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

1 mes donde casi ha recuperado más Ucrania que capturado rusia, y eso que ya solo están centrados en ese frente.


Patético el ejército ruso .


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Hubo " ERA DE HIERRO "
> Hubo " ERA DEL HIELO "
> Hubo " ERA DEL BRONCE "
> Hubo " ERA INDUSTRIAL "
> ...



Estamos en la era de la extinción.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se ve por las imágenes de satélite que les han dado fuerte a los orcos en la isla sde las serpientes, mucjo burguer king.



Vaya mierda de fake. Jaja, los satelites hasta comerciales pueden sacar eso 20 veces más nitido. Pêro me temo que hay poco que sacar. ¿ por cierto quien ocupa la isla ?


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Eslovaquia ha presentado su plan de transferir sus 12 aviones de combate MiG-29 a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

Business Insider informa que los aviones se entregarán después de que Polonia y Chequia acuerden proteger el espacio aéreo eslovaco hasta que el país reciba sus F-16 de EEUU.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

De repente que rápido ha recibido Ucrania la entrega de Alemania.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 Jun 2022)

Ha vuelto Rejon, la "bomba tonta" del foro...

Se le echaba de menos.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ha vuelto Rejon, la "bomba tonta" del foro...
> 
> Se le echaba de menos.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Ooootro depósito de municion ruso saltando por los aires


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 Jun 2022)

Con mapas como este, lo próximo es que cuenten como avance ucraniano una marcha de 30km con mochila de los mozalbetes reclutas de algun cuartel de la zona de Lvov, ahora Lviv.

Gran trabajo...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Cuando los bots putinianos vienen al hilo en rebaño:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Jun 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Los marroquíes opinan de otra forma, es más por extensión reclamaron Ceuta, Melilla y Las Canarias y con mapas históricos que los puedes encontrar buscando un poco. Ojo que apoyo incondicionalmente a España pero sus gobernantes están llevando a la Madre Patria a que solo quede como una tímida sombra de los que alguna vez fue.



Lo que cuenta son los hechos históricos, no las opiniones,...Ceuta fué conquistado en 1415 al sultanato de los Benimerines (no era el actual reino de Marruecos) por el reino de Portugal, que cedió su soberanía a España en el tratado de Lisboa (1668).

Por su parte Melilla se sublevó en 1496 contra el reino de Fez (seguía sin ser el Marruecos actual) y su población era partidaria de pasar a la soberanía española (por lo menos los notables de la ciudad). El reino actual , "Al Magrib", apareció en 1666 con la dinastía alauita actual y ha reconocido la soberanía española sobre Ceuta y Melilla en varios tratados diplomáticos, exactamente igual que España reconoció la sobranía británica sobre Gibraltar en el tratado de Utrecht.

Y Canarias nunca ha sido posesión de ninguno de los sultanatos marroquíes en ningún momento de la historia, en el siglo XIV los primeros europeos que llegaron a las Canarias no encontraron musulmanes ni pruebas de que hubieran dominado las islas nunca (los guanches eran paganos).


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa es que Siemens tiene contratado el mantenimiento de esos compresores o turbinas.
> Siemens se lleva una pieza cada vez para revisión (la instalación son 4 turbinas), sin embargo,
> el grupo empresarial de Siemens encargado de esos mazacotes está ubicado en Canadá.
> Y es en Canadá que el gobierno de allá ha ordenado que no se mueven de allí...
> Así que, reclamaciones al maestro armero (trudeau). Que le lloren a él.



Y, como siempre, aparecen los alegres conejitos de la conejera del SchwabSoros por medio ...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Un abrazo, bro. Ya sabes que tu eres mi segundo favorito en esto de la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Un abrazo, bro. Ya sabes que tu eres mi segundo favorito en esto de la guerra en Ucrania.



Igualmente crack.....


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Aqui el cabo chusquero y su primo.....


----------



## keylargof (21 Jun 2022)

Cuántas lavadoras ha capturado ya el hezjército border line ruski?


----------



## Nico (21 Jun 2022)

Greta on Fire !!


----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
> 16:52 || 21/06/2022



Lo que son los condicionamientosmentales, al leer eso la voz del ministro me sonaba como la de Migué.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Este tipo podría ser forero sin problemas


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Me causa vergüenza ajena escuchar a este pobre hombre intentando explicar lo inexplicable. Me refiero a la actitud de Europa ¡Quejándose a Rusia de que no les envíe más gas!  es la típica actitud de 'por que yo lo valgo'. Y es que esto es de traca. Realmente estamos gobernados por desequilibrados. Carne de psiquiátrico en habitación con paredes acolchadas y lobotomía incluida.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el cabo chusquero y su primo.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098082



Tu lo que eres es un caniche sionazi, aqui tienes a uno que se parece a ti con el mismo avatar joputa; "caniceus album nazionalistumae"


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No van a pasar al otro lado, no pueden pasar con 100.000 hombres aquello es enorme y los de las republicas no va a ir mucho más alla de sus fronteras aportando 1/3 de las torpas con 1/1000 de población. Así que te evitas muertos, si hubieran cortado los puentes y aislado el teatro principal ahora lo tendrian capturado , los civiles de la zona tranquilos y los rusos defendiendose comodamente detras de un rio de 200m con minimas bajas.
> 
> No seria el escenario perfecto, pero es que como te digo con lo que Putin esta dispuesto a arriesgar el de victoria total no lo tendra de todas formas.
> 
> Ahora van a mandar aviones abiertamente. Han bombardeado plataformas petroliferas y no ha pasado nada, vale un misil que ha roto 2 drones osea nada significativo. Le han perdido el respeto a Putin eso esta claro.



Como alguien te dijo ya, lo de los puentes debe tener una razón táctica o estratégica que se nos escapa. Por algo los están dejando en pie. Y te recuerdo, que pese a tus incesantes críticas por la labor realizada en Siria ¿ahora qué? al final la balanza se decantó por el lado ruso-sirio y así permanece.

Estamos malacostumbrados a desear resultados rápidos. Pero es obvio que los rusos piensan de otra forma ¿y sabes qué? les va muy bien.


----------



## Nunally (21 Jun 2022)

El Chatarrero dijo:


> La plañidera de Zelensky reconoce que sus denuncias sobre violaciones y abusos del ejército ruso sobre civiles eran una trola:



Ella no dijo que era una trola. Ella dijo que las denuncias fueron sobrereportadas


----------



## Pinovski (21 Jun 2022)

Segun Girkin, ex comandante en jefe de los separatistas en 2014, hay empate tecnico en el Donbass con ligera ventaja para Ucrania


https://wartranslated.com/igor-girkin-operational-situation-on-the-frontline-19-june-2022/ Igor Girkin: ' Situación operativa en la primera línea – 19 de junio de 2022. por Dmitri | 19 de junio de 2022 | Cuentas rusas Fotografía: Yasuyoshi Chiba/AFP/Getty Images Girkin de igor acciones en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Ella no dijo que era una trola. Ella dijo que las denuncias fueron sobrereportadas



Tal trola eran, que se la han cargado los propios ucranianos.
Tú puedes echarte hemoal mientras.
Forte


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Para algunos aquí todo lo que hace Putiniano y Rusia esta justificado y es perfecto, yo soy prorruso pero no gilipollas, la ha cagado varias veces desde 2014.



Lo último que necesitamos aquí son tocapelotas poniendose estupendos, el Monje es un hijo de puta, pero es NUESTRO HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## ryder87 (21 Jun 2022)

Hilarante..

*El fiscal general de EE.UU. visita por sorpresa Ucrania para constatar posibles crímenes de guerra*
Europa Press
*HACE 3 HORAS*
Tiempo de lectura: 1 minuto





Foto: Michael Reynolds / Reuters.
Merrick Garland se reunió con su homóloga ucraniana, Irina Venediktova, con la que habló de los esfuerzos continuos para “identificar” sospechosos, según informaron fuentes del Departamento de Justicia. La autoridad había anunciado con anterioridad que “Estados Unidos y el mundo están analizando de cerca lo que sucede en Ucrania”.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Según se informa, el Su-25 ruso se estrelló en la región de Rostov, el piloto no sobrevivió.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

TASS noticias: Rusia asegura haber destruido 15 obuses M777 en las últimas 24 horas 

Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: Solo en las últimas 24 horas, 15 unidades fueron destruidas, la mayoría de las cuales estaban en el área de la estación de tren Druzhkovka, sin haber tenido tiempo de disparar un solo tiro todavía. "


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Festival del humor :
> 
> Italia comprando carbón ruso a toda leche antes de que lo banee UE



Qué tiempos aquellos con Greta Majareta y sus unicornios ecológicos verdes movidos por energía solar, aviones con placas solares y portaviones a velas LGBTetc.ay dolor...


----------



## Pirro (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> *Porque volar es carísimo en términos energéticos. *Digamos que de día en día el precio de volar se va acercando a su valor real.
> 
> Congratulémonos de que en un mundo como el que vivimos, dónde la diferencia entre precio y valor de cosas y servicios es enorme, unas veces por encima y otras por debajo, en el caso del transporte aéreo esa diferencia va disminuyendo.



No tanto.



> Haciendo una regla de tres, el consumo *por* cada 100 km es de 1554 litros. Dividiendo entre las plazas, resulta 3,32 litros *por* cada 100 km y *por pasajero*. Estos consumos se han calculado en base a distancias y capacidades máximas



¿Qué combustible utilizan los aviones y cuánto gastan? - TMAS Aviación

Una persona yendo a trabajar sola con su coche posiblemente gaste más litros de gasolina a lo largo del año que litros de queroseno recorriendo la misma distancia subido en un avión.


----------



## mirkoxx (21 Jun 2022)

*El comisario Andrei Rudenko escribe:





*

“La sensación de una batalla interminable ha dejado de estar en la gente del Donbass.

Hoy los combates se desarrollan en la dirección de Donetsk para retener y agotar al enemigo. El oponente está furioso y los civiles sufren por esto. Por supuesto, todos queremos que todo termine con un chasquido de dedos y que nuestra victoria nos sea servida en bandeja de plata. Pero, desafortunadamente, no sucederá. Hay tácticas militares y no se puede evitar. Nadie atacará de frente. Nos acercamos por los flancos.

Nuestro ejército está haciendo todo lo posible para minimizar el bombardeo de ciudades y pueblos pacíficos. Los trabajos de aviación, el fuego de contrabatería de las tripulaciones de artillería, las fuerzas especiales y el reconocimiento van más allá de la línea del frente y hacen su trabajo allí. Pero no solo estamos en guerra con Ucrania, sino que ahora todo el mundo está contra nosotros.

Desde el inicio de la operación especial, Rusia ha confundido mucho las cartas. Después de todo, deberían haber atacado ellos, no nosotros. Se Tuvo que tomar una decisión y atacar rápidamente antes de que comenzaran la guerra primero. En los últimos años, Estados Unidos ha estado bombeando armas a Ucrania. Solo le faltaba artillería pesada y cohetes. Pero, a juzgar por los obuses en funcionamiento y las armas autopropulsadas del tipo occidental, se puede decir con certeza que los nazis fueron entrenados para la guerra con estas armas durante al menos un año.

El hecho de que Ucrania se ha estado preparando para la guerra durante todos estos años también lo afirmó el ex presidente del país, Poroshenko.

"Obtuvimos lo que queríamos. No le creímos a Putin, como tampoco le creemos ahora. Nuestra tarea era, en primer lugar, evitar la amenaza, o al menos retrasar la guerra. Date ocho años para restaurar el crecimiento económico y construir el poder de las Fuerzas Armadas. Esa fue la primera tarea”.

*Y ahora, ya en los campos del Donbass, las armas rusas están luchando contra las occidentales. Y aquí hay que ganar sin falta. No a expensas del carácter ruso, sino a expensas de la tecnología y las nuevas armas que deben llevarse a la batalla.*

Es necesario reconsiderar muchas cosas, aceptar las nuevas realidades de la guerra moderna; se trata de la provisión de unidades de drones, el desarrollo de logística rápida para el suministro y el apoyo a los militares de vanguardia. Ya se está haciendo mucho y nos pondremos al día con todo en el menor tiempo posible.

Hoy, nuestros muchachos golpean al enemigo y lo golpean perfectamente, desde el norte y el sur de la Republica, nuestros combatientes avanzan sistemáticamente hacia los flancos del enemigo. Así lo demuestran todos estos ataques terroristas en forma de bombardeos de ciudades y pueblos de las Repúblicas. Esta ira impotente de los nazis, descargada sobre la población civil, los empuja a su propio rincón, del que no hay salida. Por lo tanto, luchan y tienen miedo de rendirse, sabiendo que tienen la sangre de gente pacífica en sus manos. Pero, como muestra la práctica, al final todos los que sobrevivan se rendirán y serán la mayoría. Y luego dirán que son cocineros y aguadores, médicos o reservistas, y ninguno de ellos quería disparar.* Nuestros especialistas tienen experiencia en ese tipo de trabajo, y es poco probable que alguno de los que atacaron a civiles escape a la responsabilidad”.





Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com




*


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La SBU ucraniana detiene a un alto funcionario del gobierno ucraniano y a un líder empresarial bajo la sospecha de que pertenecen a una red de espionaje rusa


----------



## ryder87 (21 Jun 2022)

Quedo todo descangayado el hijo de puta!..


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Hilarante..
> 
> *El fiscal general de EE.UU. visita por sorpresa Ucrania para constatar posibles crímenes de guerra*
> Europa Press
> ...



La verdad es que me fascina que piensen que todavía queda gente que les compra estas mentiras...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un caniche sionazi, aqui tienes a uno que se parece a ti con el mismo avatar joputa; "caniceus album nazionalistumae"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098095



Aqui la puta guarra de tierra azul.....


----------



## crocodile (21 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Hilarante..
> 
> *El fiscal general de EE.UU. visita por sorpresa Ucrania para constatar posibles crímenes de guerra*
> Europa Press
> ...



O sea que los genocidas mas grandes de la historia moderna quieren investigar supuestos crímenes de guerra en Ucrania y del millón de muertos en Iraq ? Y los 2 millones en Vietnam ? Y los 400.000 en Japón con las nukes? Y de los 200.000 en Libia?, y de los 800.000 en Corea ? y de los miles de asesinados en Latinoamerica de esos QUE ?

No solo son criminales también son cinicos sin escrúpulos.


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

ryder87 dijo:


> Hilarante..
> 
> *El fiscal general de EE.UU. visita por sorpresa Ucrania para constatar posibles crímenes de guerra*
> Europa Press
> ...



Perdido en el siglo XXI con antiparras del XVIII. Esta gente sí que necesita un Nuremberg colctivo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

¿El próximo punto caliente?
Los ucros ya están sembrando la cizaña...


*John R Deni, profesor de investigación del Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos de la Escuela 
de Guerra del Ejército de Estados Unidos y miembro senior no residente del Consejo Atlántico, 
escribió recientemente un artículo de análisis para Foreign Policy en el que advertía que "la OTAN 
debe prepararse para defender su punto más débil: el corredor de Suwalki". . *

NATO warned 'prepare to defend weakest point' in Suwalki Gap as Putin could soon invade EU


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui la puta guarra de tierra azul.....



Me molan mas noticias como esta del forero ryder, jolagranputa


ryder87 dijo:


> Quedo todo descangayado el hijo de puta!..



@ryder87, segun un comentarista, este video es de hace 5 anos, no es actual....

y esto tambien:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Este es uno de los ÍDOLOS de los(CMs, multicuentas y robots) del foro/hilo. COVIDIANO TRAGACIONISTA ATLANTISTA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098060



¿Porqué no hay NI UNO SOLO NORMAL?
Todos van con el pack completo de progre gilipollas que no se entera de nada


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Lo que cuenta son los hechos históricos, no las opiniones,...Ceuta fué conquistado en 1415 al sultanato de los Benimerines (no era el actual reino de Marruecos) por el reino de Portugal, que cedió su soberanía a España en el tratado de Lisboa (1668).
> 
> Por su parte Melilla se sublevó en 1496 contra el reino de Fez (seguía sin ser el Marruecos actual) y su población era partidaria de pasar a la soberanía española (por lo menos los notables de la ciudad). El reino actual , "Al Magrib", apareció en 1666 con la dinastía alauita actual y ha reconocido la soberanía española sobre Ceuta y Melilla en varios tratados diplomáticos, exactamente igual que España reconoció la sobranía británica sobre Gibraltar en el tratado de Utrecht.
> 
> Y Canarias nunca ha sido posesión de ninguno de los sultanatos marroquíes en ningún momento de la historia, en el siglo XIV los primeros europeos que llegaron a las Canarias no encontraron musulmanes ni pruebas de que hubieran dominado las islas nunca (los guanches eran paganos).



¿Cuantas divisiones tiene España?


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Bombardeos rusos en la región ucraniana de Járkov dejan 15 muertos.*
Al menos 15 personas murieron el martes, entre ellas *un niño de ocho años*, por los bombardeos rusos en la región de Járkov, en el este de Ucrania, indicó su gobernador.

"Quince personas murieron y 16 resultaron heridas. Tales son las terribles consecuencias de los bombardeos rusos durante el día en la región de Járkov", dijo *Oleg Synegubov* en Telegram.


----------



## Arraki (21 Jun 2022)

Un burbujista adelantó esta noticia hace unos horas. Eso si, no encuentro el tal "The Fin Journal news" para corroborar la noticia

_Dos batallones de mercenarios polacos derrotados en el norte de la región de Zaporozhye Esta noticia se está difundiendo activamente a través de los medios de comunicación. El portal de noticias Fin Journal afirma que “dos batallones de mercenarios desplegados desde Polonia a Ucrania fueron derrotados 15 km al sureste de Zaporozhye. Según datos preliminares, estamos hablando de 350 militares. Esto es el 70% de la composición original de las dos divisiones”. El líder del partido gobernante Ley y Justicia en Polonia y la "eminencia gris" de la política polaca, Jarosław Kaczynski, ha dimitido _


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jun 2022)

otra nenaza muerta


otra...


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Más del 60 por ciento de los misiles rusos fallan sus objetivos

▪De dos a tres de cada diez misiles fallan en el lanzamiento o explotan en vuelo, informó Newsweek, citando datos del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos.

▪En los tres meses de guerra en Ucrania, Rusia ha lanzado 2.275 misiles.

▪Esto es más de lo que cualquier otro país ha disparado en los conflictos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## piru (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Lo que cuenta son los hechos históricos, no las opiniones,...Ceuta fué conquistado en 1415 al sultanato de los Benimerines (no era el actual reino de Marruecos) por el reino de Portugal, que cedió su soberanía a España en el tratado de Lisboa (1668).
> 
> Por su parte Melilla se sublevó en 1496 contra el reino de Fez (seguía sin ser el Marruecos actual) y su población era partidaria de pasar a la soberanía española (por lo menos los notables de la ciudad). El reino actual , "Al Magrib", apareció en 1666 con la dinastía alauita actual y ha reconocido la soberanía española sobre Ceuta y Melilla en varios tratados diplomáticos, exactamente igual que España reconoció la sobranía británica sobre Gibraltar en el tratado de Utrecht.
> 
> Y Canarias nunca ha sido posesión de ninguno de los sultanatos marroquíes en ningún momento de la historia, en el siglo XIV los primeros europeos que llegaron a las Canarias no encontraron musulmanes ni pruebas de que hubieran dominado las islas nunca (los guanches eran paganos).




España nunca ha reconocido la soberanía británica sobre Gibraltar, Gibraltar se cedió "SIN JURISDICCIÓN TERRITORIAL ALGUNA". España mantiene el equivalente a la nuda propiedad entre particulares.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como alguien te dijo ya, lo de los puentes debe tener una razón táctica o estratégica que se nos escapa. Por algo los están dejando en pie. Y te recuerdo, que pese a tus incesantes críticas por la labor realizada en Siria ¿ahora qué? al final la balanza se ha decantó por el lado ruso-sirio y así permanece.



¿ se decanto ? A ver tengo mis simpatias pero no me nublan la realidad. Siria sigue teniendo 1/3 del pais ocupado por Turquia y sus islamistas, los yanquis y su estado islamico y los Kurdos a lso que tambien apoyan. Cada semana lso atacan los israelies. Así que de victoria nada, lo que sacaron los Rusos fueron unas tablas. Y en ese escenario no se les podia pedir mucho más.

Esto es un escenario totalmente diferente, donde de hecho no pueden perder. Seguir el camino de Siria lleva al mismo final , no paz no guerra , que es como han estado ya 8 años.

Esos puentes siguen ahí por motivos politicos, guerra de bajo perfil para luego negociar. Tiempo al tiempo. Putin esta haciendo la guerra atando a los suyos una mano a la espalda. Es la realidad, como era una realidad en 2014 que los acuerdos de Minsk eran un truño destinado a poder rearmar a los ucranianos con todo. A veces la realidad tarda en verse, pero el tiempo aclara quien la vio en su momento.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más del 60 por ciento de los misiles rusos fallan sus objetivos
> 
> ▪De dos a tres de cada diez misiles fallan en el lanzamiento o explotan en vuelo, informó Newsweek, citando datos del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



Eso son giipolleces, que intentan encubrir la impotencia de que no pueden derribarlos, que son sumamente precisos y de que tienen una cantidad brutal de ellos. Como hablan para idiotas, se olvidan que hace 2 meses nos vendieron que se les habian acabado.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Serie Fantasy y Sci-Fi RUSO.

Otro día los pro rusos nos han informado de que glorioso ejército ruso ha matado más de 50 generales y oficiales ucranianos. Seguimos sin conocer ni un apellido de estos generales.

Pero seguimos con fantasía rusa.
Hoy toca otra historia:


«Dos batallones de mercenarios polacos desplegados en Ucrania fueron derrotados en el norte de la región de Zaporozhye.

Hace unas horas, se supo sobre la destrucción casi completa de dos batallones de mercenarios polacos (alrededor de 350 personas ) 15 kilómetros al sureste de Zaporozhye. Por el momento, se sabe que los mercenarios polacos sufrieron pérdidas muy graves: según una serie de datos, se destruyó hasta el 70% de la composición original de las dos unidades.

Se sabe que intervinieron dos batallones de mercenarios polacos para intentar retrasar el avance de las fuerzas de la LNR en esa dirección. Este último utilizó activamente vehículos aéreos no tripulados y morteros de 60 mm.
Como resultado del contraataque, el grupo polaco sufrió pérdidas aplastantes y, con toda probabilidad, se vieron obligados a comenzar inmediatamente su retirada.»

El vídeo no tiene desperdicio, habla mucho, pero datos, cuerpos, fotos.... Nada se nada.


https://avia.pro/news/dva-batalona-p...-ot-zaporozhya


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

En Ucrania no ha nazis2 Eco y vale ya.


----------



## orcblin (21 Jun 2022)

Pues está "estallando" la burbuja de batallones nazis en Ucrania..
Pero cuántos grupos de estos existen?


----------



## willbeend (21 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este tipo podría ser forero sin problemas



Fijo que lee el foro. En teoria  este foro es sobre economia... y no se como andaran de actividad el resto de foros de economia de este pais, pero burbuja tiene actividad.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (21 Jun 2022)

USA está metida en la guerra contra Rusia hasta el fondo. Se note que están muy preocupados por no perder la hegemonía imperial mundial.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Lo cierto es que es bonito ver la unión de los países que un día estuvieron bajo la miseria rusa/comunista. 

Si les guardan tanto odio y asco a los orcos por algo es.


----------



## Saturnin (21 Jun 2022)

Un español de origen mallorquín del municipio de Felanitx de 31 años, y de nombre Ángel Adrover, ha muerto en la guerra de Ucrania después de alistarse semanas atrás como mercenario para combatir, desde el ejército ucraniano y los batallones nazis, contra las tropas rusas.

Oficialmente y según la versión del gobierno español, se trataría del primer español fallecido en Ucrania desde el estallido de la guerra, pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hace unos días que había eliminado a 1.956 mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero, de los cuales cuatro serían de nacionalidad española, según el listado elaborado por el departamento que dirige el general Serguéi Shoigú.












Mercenario español muerto en Ucrania


Un español de origen mallorquín (Felanitx) de 31 años, y de nombre Ángel Adrover, ha muerto en la guerra de



insurgente.org













Muere un español de 31 años que combatía en Ucrania


Ángel Adrover Martínez, mallorquín de 31 años e ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones, falleció el fin de semana pasado en Ucrania, donde se había desplazado hace unos meses desde...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## willbeend (21 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un caniche sionazi, aqui tienes a uno que se parece a ti con el mismo avatar joputa; "caniceus album nazionalistumae"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098095



Esas "banderas" esta muy bien colocadas segun lo que representan... es arte silicico.


----------



## Saturnin (21 Jun 2022)

*Es vergonzoso.*


----------



## lapetus (21 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> USA está metida en la guerra contra Rusia hasta el fondo. Se note que están muy preocupados por no perder la hegemonía imperial mundial.



Más que USA, Biden.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Si les guardan tanto odio a los orcos por algo es.*

Y tienen motivos históricos para ello: 

https://campus-stellae.com/que-es-el...-de-visegrado/

Una pena que Hungría tenga a la atrocidad de Orbán aunque parece que empieza a entrar en razón.

Una pena que en el sur nos falte unión y liderazgo porque el este viene apretando fuerte y con mucha hambre de recuperar el tiempo perdido.


----------



## willbeend (21 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Un español de origen mallorquín (Felanitx) de 31 años, y de nombre Ángel Adrover, ha muerto en la guerra de Ucrania después de alistarse semanas atrás como mercenario para combatir, desde el ejército ucraniano y los batallones nazis, contra las tropas rusas.
> 
> Oficialmente y según la versión del gobierno español, se trataría del primer español fallecido en Ucrania desde el estallido de la guerra, pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hace unos días que había eliminado a 1.956 mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero, de los cuales cuatro serían de nacionalidad española, según el listado elaborado por el departamento que dirige el general Serguéi Shoigú.
> 
> ...



Pobre chaval. He leido en algun medio juntaletras que el tipo estaba destinado en el frente de Leopolis.... Leopolis es Lviv o Lvov.. vamos, la polaca, no?... me he perdido los ultimos dias del floro, pero hay frente ya en Leopolis? Han bajado de Bielorusia o Leopolis es otra cosa?


----------



## Adriano II (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como hablan para idiotas, se olvidan que hace 2 meses nos vendieron que se les habian acabado



En armamento lo importante no es cuanto tengas si no lo rápido que eres capaz de fabricarlo y reponer lo gastado (municiones) /perdido (armas)

Es lo que le pasa a la OTAN unas armas (cojonudas?) de tecnología punta pero lentísimos para fabricarlas (no se de cuantos años hablaban para reponer los javelins y stingers que han mandado a Ucrania)

Esa es la gran ventaja de Rusia que tiene una industria armamentística capaz de reponer lo gastado/perdido rápido en cambio Occidente (en mucho debido a la desindustrialización asociada a la globalización) NO

Si la OTAN pierde mucho de su armamento se queda en bragas pero para bastantes años antes de que sea capaz de reponer lo perdido

Occidente está perdido en una guerra de desgaste

Fíjate en los 50.000 obuses de artillería que dispara al día Rusia, Occidente no sería capaz de fabricar eso al día ni de coña 

Y ojo digo fabricar, sin entrar en la logística para llevarla al frente tal y Pascual

Que van a hacer ¿Subcontratar a China para que les fabrique los obuses?


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Pues está "estallando" la burbuja de batallones nazis en Ucrania..
> Pero cuántos grupos de estos existen?



En Ucrania hay dos tipos de fulanos, el nazi y el que tiene a un nazi apuntándole a la nuca con una pistola.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> España nunca ha reconocido la soberanía británica sobre Gibraltar, Gibraltar se cedió "SIN JURISDICCIÓN TERRITORIAL ALGUNA". España mantiene el equivalente a la nuda propiedad entre particulares.



Joder, claro que le cedió territorio ¿de donde saca eso de "sin jurisdicción"? : les cedieron LA PROPIEDAD de la ciudad, el castillo las fortalezas, las defensas y el puerto de Gibraltar...

* "la plena y entera propiedad de la ciudad y castillo de Gibraltar, juntamente con su puerto, defensas y fortalezas que le pertenecen, dando la dicha propiedad absolutamente para que la tenga y goce con entero derecho y para siempre, sin excepción ni impedimento alguno".*

Cuando se firma un tratado diplomático con un texto como éste si no es una cesión de soberanía ¿qué es?


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Un burbujista adelantó esta noticia hace unos horas. Eso si, no encuentro el tal "The Fin Journal news" para corroborar la noticia
> 
> _Dos batallones de mercenarios polacos derrotados en el norte de la región de Zaporozhye Esta noticia se está difundiendo activamente a través de los medios de comunicación. El portal de noticias Fin Journal afirma que “dos batallones de mercenarios desplegados desde Polonia a Ucrania fueron derrotados 15 km al sureste de Zaporozhye. Según datos preliminares, estamos hablando de 350 militares. Esto es el 70% de la composición original de las dos divisiones”. El líder del partido gobernante Ley y Justicia en Polonia y la "eminencia gris" de la política polaca, Jarosław Kaczynski, ha dimitido _




Un batallón ronda los 1000 soldados, arriba o abajo y la noticia habla de dos batallones.
Parecen muchos "mercenarios", pero a estas alturas de lo que está ocurriendo, ya puede ser como dicen.

En resumen, que sería como si el ejército regular polaco estuviera sobre el terreno. 

La gravedad sería absoluta... pero bueno, seré cauto (que no ingenuo) para dar por buena esa información.

A estas alturas lo que sí daba por seguro que los círculos de seguridad de Zelensky los forman "mercenarios" británicos, estadounidenses, etc, y un reducido grupo de ucranianos afines; pero lo de que haya combatiendo batallones polacos, ya es gravísimo.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿El próximo punto caliente?
> Los ucros ya están sembrando la cizaña...
> 
> 
> ...



¿Los ucros? son los yankilandios dignos descendientes de sus padres bastardos ingleses. Los ucros son la víctima propiciatoria en esta tragedia griega, digo eslava.

A ver, que no nos engañemos turbados por 'las uvas de la ira'. A los ucranianos los han abducido para enfrentarlos con sus hermanos y aliados naturales. Han usado para esto el poder de su sucia propaganda, como de costumbre en el transcurrir de los siglos. No podemos nosotros caer en ese mismo engaño y dejarnos llevar por el mismo odio que estos perversos han destilado en el Este de Europa y en nuestras naciones para que les sigamos el juego.

Lo he usado otras veces, pero repito. Esto es como el tránsito de Ulises por la isla de Circe, la hechicera. Esa que convirtió a sus marinos en animales con sus pócimas y embrujos. Pero Ulises (Odiseo) no se dedicó a maltratar o matar a sus marinos, los sabía presa de las malas artes de la bruja Circe. Lo que hizo fue capturarla con su ingenio y obligarla a devolverles a su estado anterior. Los salvó.

Y de esta fábula (o quizás no tanto) griega, se desprende una clara moraleja: no hacer sangre en aquellos engañados por los embrujos. Tengamos piedad, por el amor de Dios... y por el triunfo.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 1º A China no la están sometiendo a sanciones draconianas. 2º China-Rusia a diferencia de Japón-Alemania, tiene disputas territoriales e intereses geopolíticos serios ante los recursos que necesita fagocitar de Rusia. Y ésta lo sabe.
> 
> Y respecto a eso de 'espalda contra espalda'... podría parafrasear lo que un compañero aportó sobre declaraciones de Putin: 'no hay nada eterno'. Pero prefiero recordarle que a Rusia no le interesa encontrarse de repente con que el orden anglosajón ha caído y nadie puede contener a China. Y es que siempre hay 'un día después'.



Para empezar lo de espalda contra espalda es una realidad, decidida así por los actuales gobiernos tanto de Rusia como de China, no es una especulación.

China sabe perfectamente que sólo puede beneficiarse de los recursos de Siberia en sintonía con Rusia. Si por un casual los anglo-germánicos consiguen someter a Rusia no van a invitar a los chinos a que entren en Siberia.

Van los alemanes que llevan incontables generaciones intentando apropiarse del territorio y recursos de Rusia, una vez que lo consigan con ayuda de sus primos anglos, a invitar a los chinos al banquete. No por favor.

Al contrario, apretarían la soga en torno a China para volver a convertirla en un estado paria al servicio del Imperio Occidental.

En cuanto a los rusos la cantinela occidental de que su enemigo es China pues no les ha convencido, ellos saben perfectamente que su enemigo históricamente comprobado viene a ser lo que hoy es el poder anglo-germánico.

Son errores de apreciación básicos cometidos por la inteligencia occidental, el error de creer que Rusia iba a ver a China como amenaza (y viceversa), y el error de creer que una vez comenzaran a expropiar yates y mansiones en Mónaco o Saint- Tropez a los oligarcas rusos estos iban a colgar a Putin. 

Fail


----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Un español de origen mallorquín del municipio de Felanitx de 31 años, y de nombre Ángel Adrover, ha muerto en la guerra de Ucrania después de alistarse semanas atrás como mercenario para combatir, desde el ejército ucraniano y los batallones nazis, contra las tropas rusas.
> 
> Oficialmente y según la versión del gobierno español, se trataría del primer español fallecido en Ucrania desde el estallido de la guerra, pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hace unos días que había eliminado a 1.956 mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero, de los cuales cuatro serían de nacionalidad española, según el listado elaborado por el departamento que dirige el general Serguéi Shoigú.
> 
> ...



Con permiso de los habitantes del pueblo tal vez convendería cambiar el nombre a FELLATRIX.


----------



## Salamandra (21 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Es vergonzoso.*



Supongo que no se puede bombardear de noche pero, mientras espabilan, las escuelas en verano se quedan libres...luego siempre pueden llorar. Algún lloro que que no colaba por horario también se coló al principio.

El problema es que esas guarderías y escuelas no suelen estar en funcionamiento y si lo hacen en viviendas es echando gente a los sótanos o la calle.
Que coc...s son las guerras y no sé si más ésta porque es la primera que sigo o si mucha tecnología y mucha historia pero pero la tecnología sólo te permite matar más con menos esfuerzo. Pero los civiles lo sufren más que nunca.

Las guerras en ciudades, si no se desalojan y en esta guerra es la primera vez que oigo el desalojo de civiles, son puro terrorismo.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

La directora de RT, Margarita Simonyan, surgió de reuniones secretas con Putin y difundió el nuevo tema en la televisión estatal: *no hay guerra en Ucrania, ni hay una operación especial. Hay una "guerra civil" entre los rusos y los "antirrusos". Rusia "solo está ayudando".*


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Menudo humo sale de la Isla.


----------



## piru (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, claro que le cedió territorio ¿de donde saca eso de "sin jurisdicción"? : les cedieron LA PROPIEDAD de la ciudad, el castillo las fortalezas, las defensas y el puerto de Gibraltar...
> 
> * "la plena y entera propiedad de la ciudad y castillo de Gibraltar, juntamente con su puerto, defensas y fortalezas que le pertenecen, dando la dicha propiedad absolutamente para que la tenga y goce con entero derecho y para siempre, sin excepción ni impedimento alguno".*
> 
> Cuando se firma un tratado diplomático con un texto como éste si no es una cesión de soberanía ¿qué es?



Lo saco del Tratado de Utrecht:

Sin embargo, el Tratado establece _"que la dicha propiedad se ceda a la Gran Bretaña *sin jurisdicción alguna territorial* _ 









Disputa territorial de Gibraltar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Se cedió el uso conforme a las costumbres de la época. España mantiene la nuda propiedad sobre Gibraltar.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ se decanto ? A ver tengo mis simpatias pero no me nublan la realidad. Siria sigue teniendo 1/3 del pais ocupado por Turquia y sus islamistas, los yanquis y su estado islamico y los Kurdos a lso que tambien apoyan. Cada semana lso atacan los israelies. Así que de victoria nada, lo que sacaron los Rusos fueron unas tablas. Y en ese escenario no se les podia pedir mucho más.
> 
> Esto es un escenario totalmente diferente, donde de hecho no pueden perder. Seguir el camino de Siria lleva al mismo final , no paz no guerra , que es como han estado ya 8 años.
> 
> Esos puentes siguen ahí por motivos politicos, guerra de bajo perfil para luego negociar. Tiempo al tiempo. Putin esta haciendo la guerra atando a los suyos una mano a la espalda. Es la realidad, como era una realidad en 2014 que los acuerdos de Minsk eran un truño destinado a poder rearmar a los ucranianos con todo. A veces la realidad tarda en verse, pero el tiempo aclara quien la vio en su momento.



Normal que no se pueda pedir más pero ¿acaso en algún momento dejaste de quejarte por la forma de interpretar la situación por Rusia? ahora, a toro pasado y centrados aquí, ya vamos cambiando el discurso.

Tanto en Siria como aquí en Ucrania, el objetivo es enmerdar a Rusia en una guerra de desgaste ¿Y te lamentas por como lo enfocan? Rusia conoce sus límites. Y saben sus analistas militares (y lo sé hasta yo) que extender las líneas es lo mismo que diluir su fuerza. Por eso están esperando que desde donde sea que vengan, lleguen las tropas ucranianas y los mercenarios del Imperio. Pues benditos puentes que sirven para llevarlos hasta las posiciones seguras rusas. Si los vuelan tendrán que tomar otros caminos, y esos están controlados hasta el milímetro para conocer cuantos y qué aportan al frente, así como el tiempo estimado de llegada ¿ves? te acabo de dar una razón para ello. Pero solo una. Seguro que en Moscú tienen más.

Parece mentira que no recuerdes lo que le sucedió a Napoleón cuando se adentró demasiado y alargó sus rutas de suministro atacando Rusia. Parece mentira que no recuerdes lo que le sucedió a Hitler cuando hizo lo mismo. Y parece mentira que no entiendas que esa forma de machacar al ejército invasor, ya la usaron los rusos cuando ni nuestros tatarabuelos llevaban pañales. Y ahora pretendes que hagan el subnormal y caigan en la misma trampa que a ellos les salvó en dos ocasiones ante enemigos formidables.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Parece que están evacuando el aeropuerto de Kherson ya que está situado justo detras de esa tercera linea de defensa que ya está siendo perforada por el ejercito ucraniano:


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

La pistola humeante:


----------



## llabiegu (21 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantas divisiones tiene España?



Tenemos varias brigadas de charos. El terror de los Betas


----------



## clapham5 (21 Jun 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que le ha dejado en shock , temblando como una hoja de arce ...
Una pausa pal escitalopram 5 mg . El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia ha enviado una CIRCULAR por email a todos los ciudadanos rusos residentes en Lituania ( los que estan registrados en el consulado de Vilnius ) para que abandonen Lituania
antes de las 00:00 del sabado 25 de Junio .
El Valstybes Saugumo Departamentas ( VSD ) lituano ha emitido una alerta " kalibristica "para los consulados de Lituania en Ucrania , Georgia y Moldavia a partir de la fecha citada . Se va a armar el follon


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*EEUU acusa a Putin de usar el trigo de Ucrania como "arma" de guerra.*
Estados Unidos acusó hoy al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, de estar usando el trigo de Ucrania como "arma" de guerra, afirmó el coordinador de comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, *John Kirby.*

"El presidente Putin está sin duda usando la comida como arma. Llamémoslo por su nombre, *está usando la comida como arma*", afirmó Kirby en una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca.

Kirby explicó que el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, está considerando una "amplia gama de opciones" y está en conversaciones con los aliados de Washington en Europa.

Preguntado por la prensa, el portavoz rechazó especificar si el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, promoverá durante la próxima *cumbre del G7* alguna medida para dar salida al trigo que se encuentra almacenado en Ucrania y no puede llegar a los mercados debido al bloqueo de los puertos por parte de las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Un español de origen mallorquín del municipio de Felanitx de 31 años, y de nombre Ángel Adrover, ha muerto en la guerra de Ucrania después de alistarse semanas atrás como mercenario para combatir, desde el ejército ucraniano y los batallones nazis, contra las tropas rusas.
> 
> Oficialmente y según la versión del gobierno español, se trataría del primer español fallecido en Ucrania desde el estallido de la guerra, pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hace unos días que había eliminado a 1.956 mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero, de los cuales cuatro serían de nacionalidad española, según el listado elaborado por el departamento que dirige el general Serguéi Shoigú.
> 
> ...



Realmente este tío por lo que he leído es un flipado de las armas, ya se que contra gustos no hay nada escrito pero esa afición me repugna bastante, en mi vida he pensado en tener una y eso que las se usarlas y seguro que mucho mejor que algunos de esos aficionados.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Tenemos varias brigadas de charos. El terror de los Betas



Pues eso contra los soldados del Sultán de poco van a servir.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Para empezar lo de espalda contra espalda es una realidad, decidida así por los actuales gobiernos tanto de Rusia como de China, no es una especulación.
> 
> China sabe perfectamente que sólo puede beneficiarse de los recursos de Siberia en sintonía con Rusia. Si por un casual los anglo-germánicos consiguen someter a Rusia no van a invitar a los chinos a que entren en Siberia.
> 
> ...



Lo de 'espalda contra espalda' es una cuestión de interés temporal. Que los anglosajones sean enemigos de ambos (y de todos) no significa que cuando estos hayan caído, las tornas cambien. Entonces ya no existirá una razón para mantener 'las espaldas juntas'.

El mundo actual es depredación. Depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y te aseguro sin ápice de duda, que Rusia prefiere el escenario actual, a verse de repente en un mundo donde USA y UK no existen o no importan. Un mundo donde nadie le pueda parar los pies a China. Saben que ellos serán los siguientes devorados por el monstruo rojo. Y no será por que los odien, quizás también, es por que tienen un apetito insaciable. Pero eso no es por que los chinos sean especialmente perversos, es por que los imperios y la hegemonía son lo que son: apetitos de bestias insaciables.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

*Sánchez traslada a Zelenski su apoyo para la candidatura de Ucrania a la UE.*
El jefe del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, ha trasladado este martes al presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski,* el apoyo de España a que su país consiga el estatuto de candidato a la Unión Europea.

Sánchez ha expresado ese respaldo en una *conversación telefónica* que ha mantenido con el presidente ucraniano y de la que ha informado en las redes sociales.

"Le he transmitido el apoyo de nuestro país a la concesión del estatuto de candidato a la Unión Europea para Ucrania. Es un momento histórico. *España está a vuestro lado*", ha escrito el presidente del Gobierno.

Un apoyo que ha agradecido también en Twitter el presidente de Ucrania, quien ha explicado que hablaron igualmente de la próxima *cumbre de la OTAN de Madrid* y de los problemas de seguridad alimentaria.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Más que USA, Biden.



Yo creo que no es Biden. Trump estaría haciendo lo mismo. 

Los halcones republicanos de USA, como O'Reilly, están casi que pidiendo una aniquilación nuclear de Rusia.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)

Claro porque si la OTAN testa a Rusia saldrá Peskov llorando diciendo que es una violación al derecho internacional y una agresión y que tendrá consecuencias y demás, pero ellos pueden hacerlo sin problema alguno.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo de 'espalda contra espalda' es una cuestión de interés temporal. Que los anglosajones sean enemigos de ambos (y de todos) no significa que cuando estos hayan caído, las tornas cambien. Entonces ya no existirá una razón para mantener 'las espaldas juntas'.
> 
> El mundo actual es depredación. Depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y te aseguro sin ápice de duda, que Rusia prefiere el escenario actual, a verse de repente en un mundo donde USA y UK no existen o no importan. Un mundo donde nadie le pueda parar los pies a China. Saben que ellos serán los siguientes devorados por el monstruo rojo. Y no será por que los odien, quizás también, es por que tienen un apetito insaciable. Pero eso no es por que los chinos sean especialmente perversos, es por que los imperios y la hegemonía son lo que son: apetitos de bestias insaciables.



Ese argumento ha sido usado por la OTAN para meterse en el follón en que estamos…pero los asiáticos juegan de otra forma…








China convierte al petróleo ruso en su principal fuente de crudo


En mayo de este año, el gigante asiático importó del país eslavo un total de 8,41 millones de toneladas de crudo, 2,98 millones de toneladas más que en el mismo periodo del 2021.




forbes.pe





La China actual existe gracias a los rusos…y no suelen olvidarlo. En occidente parece que si.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿El próximo punto caliente?
> Los ucros ya están sembrando la cizaña...
> 
> 
> ...



Los de la OTAN son cansinos, cansinos, cansinos.... que declaren de una puta vez ya la guerra a Rusia y a China y que se dejen de gilipolleces.. Ah! Que es que no tienen huevos!


----------



## Caracalla (21 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantas divisiones tiene España?



Toda la razón. Todo eso es palabrería. Si España no es capaz de mandar a Marruecos a la edad de piedra, Marruecos tomará esas plazas cuando lo considere oportuno. Va siendo hora de despertar y ser conscientes del mundo en el que vivimos.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Toda la razón. Todo eso es palabrería. Si España no es capaz de mandar a Marruecos a la edad de piedra, Marruecos tomará esas plazas cuando lo considere oportuno. Va siendo hora de despertar y ser conscientes del mundo en el que vivimos.



Por favor, España es un protectorado USA desde los acuerdos de 1953, si decidiese atacar a Marruecos, USA apoyaría militarmente al Sultán, pero eso es ciencia ficción, todas las instituciones españolas son pro USA.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (21 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que le ha dejado en shock , temblando como una hoja de arce ...
> Una pausa pal escitalopram 5 mg . El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia ha enviado una CIRCULAR por email a todos los ciudadanos rusos residentes en Lituania ( los que estan registrados en el consulado de Vilnius ) para que abandonen Lituania
> antes de las 00:00 del sabado 25 de Junio .
> El Valstybes Saugumo Departamentas ( VSD ) lituano ha emitido una alerta " kalibristica "para los consulados de Lituania en Ucrania , Georgia y Moldavia a partir de la fecha citada . Se va a armar el follon



guerra nuclear plz guerra nuclear YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los gobiernos provocan con sus políticas que suba la inflación por un lado y que por el otro sea el ciudadano común y corriente el que sufra las consecuencias mientras que las petroleras, gasistas, compañias de electricidad y otras reciben beneficios record .. Todo en orden porque se cumplen los objetivos de esta guerra que no es otro que empobrecernos de una manera rápida.
> 
> Las tres grandes eléctricas suman su mejor resultado desde 2014 tras los precios récord de la luz
> 
> ...



Subvencionamos el gas a Marruecos, Portugal y Francia, el Reino de España somos los PAGAFANTAS de la UE y del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático". Aplaudir mucho y no os olvidéis del lema 'QUE SE JODA PUTIN', mientras nosotros comemos piedras con gusanos.


----------



## torque_200bc (21 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pobre chaval. He leido en algun medio juntaletras que el tipo estaba destinado en el frente de Leopolis.... Leopolis es Lviv o Lvov.. vamos, la polaca, no?... me he perdido los ultimos dias del floro, pero hay frente ya en Leopolis? Han bajado de Bielorusia o Leopolis es otra cosa?



Le habrá pegado un tiro el ex de la ucraniana


----------



## coscorron (21 Jun 2022)

Offtopic o no tanto. Este es el coste de la guerra para el ciudadano .. Por supuesto a nuestros políticos se la suda. Vais a flipar la factura de Junio que es el doble que ha tenido el precio de la luz hasta el doble por encima del precio de Mayo. A decir jodete Putin hasta hartarse ... Grazie Antonio por tu excelentisima medida de topado del gas.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
> 16:52 || 21/06/2022



Pero esta gente que toma? Y lo de ellos con Rusia y las sanciones.
Niños, son niños.


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La estrategia ukra es simple: aguantar a cualquier precio a ver si se alinean los astros y ocurre un milagro.



Ebro 1938


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo de 'espalda contra espalda' es una cuestión de interés temporal. Que los anglosajones sean enemigos de ambos (y de todos) no significa que cuando estos hayan caído, las tornas cambien. Entonces ya no existirá una razón para mantener 'las espaldas juntas'.
> 
> El mundo actual es depredación. Depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y te aseguro sin ápice de duda, que Rusia prefiere el escenario actual, a verse de repente en un mundo donde USA y UK no existen o no importan. Un mundo donde nadie le pueda parar los pies a China. Saben que ellos serán los siguientes devorados por el monstruo rojo. Y no será por que los odien, quizás también, es por que tienen un apetito insaciable. Pero eso no es por que los chinos sean especialmente perversos, es por que los imperios y la hegemonía son lo que son: apetitos de bestias insaciables.



Depredación ha sido siempre, antes más que ahora. El cristianismo llegó para intentar cambiar ese estado de cosas. Lo sigue intentando.

A China, de no estar espalda con espalda con Rusia como ahora, le para los pies cualquiera. Occidente por descontado, ya se relamen con la posibilidad de someter a Rusia y entonces tener vía libre con China. En ese caso harán con China lo que quieran, lo cual no incluye darles un trozo de Siberia.

¿Apetito insaciable los chinos?. ¿Los que siendo un imperio construyeron una muralla para protegerse de los de fuera?.

Apetito insaciable estos:


----------



## coscorron (21 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Subvencionamos el gas a Marruecos, Portugal y Francia, el Reino de España somos los PAGAFANTAS de la UE y del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático". Aplaudir mucho y no os olvidéis del lema 'QUE SE JODA PUTIN', mientras nosotros comemos piedras con gusanos.



Es que para colmo del cachondeo gran parte de la subida de la luz de las últimas semanas se debe a que estamos exportando a Francia ...

*

*

Como te quedas???? Pagamos el coste del tope de gas pero la electricidad se la llevan los franceses, parece una coña verdad pero esta ocurriendo y el gobierno tan tranquilo y sin hacer nada y nuestras eléctricas lo disfrutan de lo lindo.. Jodete Putin y para que queremos enemigos si ya tenemos socios marroquis y franceses. Casi que quiten el tope al gas porque le estamos pagando la electricidad a los franceses ... Grazie Antonio.


----------



## Expected (21 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ha vuelto Rejon, la "bomba tonta" del foro...
> 
> Se le echaba de menos.



Normal. Acabó Evau la semana pasada....lo que no nos ha dicho es que nota sacó...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese argumento ha sido usado por la OTAN para meterse en el follón en que estamos…pero los asiáticos juegan de otra forma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La 'China actual' existe gracias a la deslocalización de empresas hecha por Occidente. Y el 'encamamiento' ruso-chino, igual. Los chinos se olvidarán bien pronto de lo que les deben a los rusos, pues cierto es que les deben, tan pronto como se quiten de encima la rémora anglosajona.

A ver si entendemos que el mundo este, es una merienda de lobos.


----------



## arriondas (21 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero esta gente que toma? Y lo de ellos con Rusia y las sanciones.
> Niños, son niños.



A ver si lo entiendo... Congelan a Rusia sus activos, les cierran el espacio aéreo de la UE, prohíben a los deportistas rusos participar en las competiciones internacionales, las empresas occidentales se largan (en no pocos casos pasándose los contratos por el forro)... Y ahora porque Rusia, como represalia, ha tomado ciertas medidas tocantes a sus recursos naturales se ponen a lloriquear. ¿Qué cojones esperaban, que encima les dieran las gracias?

Tienes razón, son unos críos. Unos putos críos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (21 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más del 60 por ciento de los misiles rusos fallan sus objetivos
> 
> ▪De dos a tres de cada diez misiles fallan en el lanzamiento o explotan en vuelo, informó Newsweek, citando datos del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



lo que hace la ignorancia y las ganas de que la realidad se ajuste a los deseos
1º Rusia heredó miles de misiles de cruceros de la URRS. Unos fueron achatarrados, otros almacenados y algunos modernizados. Además rusia ha construido unos cuantos miles mas.
2º Los rusos son capaces de hacer misiles a un precio 3 o 4 veces menor que los gusanos. Por lo que vale un avion de combate pueden construir 200 misiles de crucero.
3º No se sabe cuantos misiles ha construido Rusia en los últimos 20 años ni cuantos guarda de su pasado comunista. Pero parece que por el uso que hace de ellos, ha basado su estrategia de ataque al 3º y 4º escalón en su uso en lugar de la interdicción por aviacion, ello pudiera significar que durante años haya construido miles de misiles de crucero y balísticos.
4º los misiles antiguos tienen mas posibilidades de fallar durante su lanzamiento o vuelo, o de fallar el blanco, pero a fin de cuentas están amortizados. Su coste es CERO.
5º El EPC de los misiles antiguos es de varias decenas o hasta cientos de metros. Estaban diseñados para usar con carga nuclear y la tecnología es de la época de spectrum.
6º es posible que estén usando esos misiles antiguos como señuelos para obligar a los ucranianos a activar sus defensas aéreas,
7º El ultimo ataque masivo con misiles de crucero de paises de la OTAN en siria fue una absoluto fracaso con mas del 80% de los misiles perdidos por derribo o fallo. Y eso que siria no dispone del poder de defensa aerea que disponia ucrania

y ahora a tomar tu cola cao y a dormir








3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Depredación ha sido siempre, antes más que ahora. El cristianismo llegó para intentar cambiar ese estado de cosas. Lo sigue intentando.
> 
> A China, de no estar espalda con espalda con Rusia como ahora, le para los pies cualquiera. Occidente por descontado, ya se relamen con la posibilidad de someter a Rusia y entonces tener vía libre con China. En ese caso harán con China lo que quieran, lo cual no incluye darles un trozo de Siberia.
> 
> ...



En lo primero estamos de acuerdo. Y esto suscita una interesante pregunta: ¿entonces por qué empujaron a Rusia a los brazos de China? y sobre esto mire que se han escrito líneas. Y es que no es menor el órdago.

Respecto de China y su apetito, pues no es la misma China de aquel entonces. No es la misma China que quemó una armada después de una exitosa expedición que les permitió conocer cuan grande era el mundo. Ahora las cosas son distintas. Y no son, obviamente, las mismas personas ni con la misma educación, las que deciden qué camino seguir. Mire por ejemplo a España ¿quien la ha visto y quien la ve? todo cambia. Nada permanece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Depredación ha sido siempre, antes más que ahora. El cristianismo llegó para intentar cambiar ese estado de cosas. Lo sigue intentando.
> 
> A China, de no estar espalda con espalda con Rusia como ahora, le para los pies cualquiera. Occidente por descontado, ya se relamen con la posibilidad de someter a Rusia y entonces tener vía libre con China. En ese caso harán con China lo que quieran, lo cual no incluye darles un trozo de Siberia.
> 
> ...




¿ quienes son esos cristianos que gastan miles y miles de millones del erario público ( de la esclavitud de la gente ) para darles la eutanasia a chavales jóvenes y sanos en lo mejor de la vida y que el gobierno ruso ha enviado a resolver asuntos políticos ?


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)

Situación militar en el este #Ukraine , frente de Donbas el 21 de junio. Fuerzas rusas avanzando hacia #Lysychansk . Las fuerzas ucranianas en Zolotoe-Gorskoe están casi completamente rodeadas.


----------



## vettonio (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Normal que no se pueda pedir más pero ¿acaso en algún momento dejaste de quejarte por la forma de interpretar la situación por Rusia? ahora, a toro pasado y centrados aquí, ya vamos cambiando el discurso.
> 
> Tanto en Siria como aquí en Ucrania, el objetivo es enmerdar a Rusia en una guerra de desgaste ¿Y te lamentas por como lo enfocan? Rusia conoce sus límites. Y saben sus analistas militares (y lo sé hasta yo) que extender las líneas es lo mismo que diluir su fuerza. Por eso están esperando que desde donde sea que vengan, lleguen las tropas ucranianas y los mercenarios del Imperio. Pues benditos puentes que sirven para llevarlos hasta las posiciones seguras rusas. Si los vuelan tendrán que tomar otros caminos, y esos están controlados hasta el milímetro para conocer cuantos y qué aportan al frente, así como el tiempo estimado de llegada ¿ves? te acabo de dar una razón para ello. Pero solo una. Seguro que en Moscú tienen más.
> 
> Parece mentira que no recuerdes lo que le sucedió a Napoleón cuando se adentró demasiado y alargó sus rutas de suministro atacando Rusia. Parece mentira que no recuerdes lo que le sucedió a Hitler cuando hizo lo mismo. Y parece mentira que no entiendas que esa forma de machacar al ejército invasor, ya la usaron los rusos cuando ni nuestros tatarabuelos llevaban pañales. Y ahora pretendes que hagan el subnormal y caigan en la misma trampa que a ellos les salvó en dos ocasiones ante enemigos formidables.


----------



## ccartech (21 Jun 2022)

Este: #Russians ataque al este de #Myrna #Dolyna y al noreste de #Vrubivka para finalmente encontrarse en el medio y aislar completamente #Zolote y #Hirske . #Russians también están atacando #Zolote desde dos lados para cortar potencialmente las fuerzas restantes #ZSU .


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ quienes son esos cristianos que gastan miles y miles de millones del erario público ( de la esclavitud de la gente ) para darles la eutanasia a chavales jóvenes y sanos en lo mejor de la vida y que el gobierno ruso ha enviado a resolver asuntos políticos ?



Eso no son cristianos: espabile.


----------



## chemarin (21 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Compañero te veo a ti mucho sacando pecho, mira es muy sencillito te coges un avioncico haces tus movidas y te pasas al donbass desde alli y perdiendo el culo te das una vuelta por donesk y si ves por alli a uno sacando la basura con la misma cara de jilipollas que la tuya le dices de mi parte: QUE TE MANDE AL FRENTE.



El compañero solo da su opinión, si la respuesta es que vaya al frente seguramente también se te podrá decir a ti por alguno de tus posts, supongo que alguno crítico con la dirección de la guerra habrás hecho, ¿o la ves correcta?.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La estrategia ukra es simple: aguantar a cualquier precio a ver si se alinean los astros y ocurre un milagro.



*Off-topic astrológico*

Uno de los economistas más preciados por los burbujistas, Santiago Niño Becerra, es un astrologo consumado, se lo tendríamos que preguntar 

A favor de Becerra aparte de su majarada astrológica, imparte clases de estructura económica en el IQS (Institut Quimic Sarria) una de las universidades privadas de ingeniería química bien reconocidas.





__





El grado en Ingeniería Química de IQS, el mejor de España en el área de química, según U-Ranking 2016 |IQS


El informe U-Ranking 2016 de las Universidades Españolas, elaborado por la Fundación BBVA y el Ivie, confirma que el grado en Ingeniería Química impartido




www.iqs.edu


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo saco del Tratado de Utrecht:
> 
> Sin embargo, el Tratado establece _"que la dicha propiedad se ceda a la Gran Bretaña *sin jurisdicción alguna territorial* _
> 
> ...



A ver yo estaba hablando sobre Ceuta y Melilla contestando a otro forero, la mención sobre Gibraltar era un detalle secundario sobre la que no voy a iniciar una discusión bizantina en un hilo de la guerra de Ucrania...

Lo que cita en letras tan grandes sin duda es porque le parece importante, pero no es mas que una frase rimbombante que no significa nada, según los usos diplomáticos de la época se incluyó para que la parte española quedara "bien"....porque ¿cómo se pueden ceder territorios a otro país sin que éste tenga jurisdicción sobre ellos?...cuando el UK metió ahí sus tropas eso de "sin jurisdicción territorial" se quedó en papel mojado, no le de mas vueltas....... si han robado el territorio que les ha salido de los bollocks y construido el aeropuerto encima con esa claúsula ya me dirá si es papel mojado o no.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ quienes son esos cristianos que gastan miles y miles de millones del erario público ( de la esclavitud de la gente ) para darles la eutanasia a chavales jóvenes y sanos en lo mejor de la vida y que el gobierno ruso ha enviado a resolver asuntos políticos ?



No sé a quienes se refiere, yo sé que el cristianismo llegó para decir que el hombre está hecho a imagen y semejanaza de Dios, con todo lo que ello implica.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A ver yo estaba hablando sobre Ceuta y Melilla contestando a otro forero, la mención sobre Gibraltar era un detalle secundario sobre la que no voy a iniciar una discusión bizantina en un hilo de la guerra de Ucrania...
> 
> Lo que cita en letras tan grandes sin duda es porque le parece importante, pero no es mas que una frase rimbombante que no significa nada, según los usos diplomáticos de la época se incluyó para que la parte española quedara "bien"....porque ¿cómo se pueden ceder territorios a otro país sin que éste tenga jurisdicción sobre ellos?...cuando el UK metió ahí sus tropas eso de "sin jurisdicción territorial" se quedó en papel mojado, no le de mas vueltas...joder.... si han robado el territorio que les ha salido de los bollocks y construido el aeropuerto encima con esa claúsula ya me dirá si es papel mojado o no.



Dejará de ser papel mojado cuando España (y ojala) tenga el suficiente peso como para hacer valer tales condiciones. Y es que esas cosas firmadas, usted entenderá, tienen el soporte de la magnitud de aquellos que las esgrimen. Estoy seguro que entenderá esta cuestión. Y me voy a cenar.


----------



## piru (21 Jun 2022)

t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/4048


----------



## Roedr (21 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> lo que hace la ignorancia y las ganas de que la realidad se ajuste a los deseos
> 1º Rusia heredó miles de misiles de cruceros de la URRS. Unos fueron achatarrados, otros almacenados y algunos modernizados. Además rusia ha construido unos cuantos miles mas.
> 2º Los rusos son capaces de hacer misiles a un precio 3 o 4 veces menor que los gusanos. Por lo que vale un avion de combate pueden construir 200 misiles de crucero.
> 3º No se sabe cuantos misiles ha construido Rusia en los últimos 20 años ni cuantos guarda de su pasado comunista. Pero parece que por el uso que hace de ellos, ha basado su estrategia de ataque al 3º y 4º escalón en su uso en lugar de la interdicción, ello pudiera significar que durante años haya construido miles de misiles de crucero y balísticos.
> ...



A mí lo que más me ha impresionado de Rusia son sus Caliber e Iskander.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Dejará de ser papel mojado cuando España (y ojala) tenga el suficiente peso como para hacer valer tales condiciones. Y es que esas cosas firmadas, usted entenderá, tienen el soporte de la magnitud de aquellos que las esgrimen. Estoy seguro que entenderá esta cuestión. Y me voy a cenar.



Que el UK "no tenga" jurisdicción territorial sobre Gibraltar según el tratado tambien tiene que ver con el tema de la retrocesión a España, el Reino Unido no puede hacer lo que quiera con el territorio (darle la independencia) pero es evidente sí que lo puede administrar y lleva haciendolo mas de 300 años.


----------



## vettonio (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo de 'espalda contra espalda' es una cuestión de interés temporal. Que los anglosajones sean enemigos de ambos (y de todos) no significa que cuando estos hayan caído, las tornas cambien. Entonces ya no existirá una razón para mantener 'las espaldas juntas'.
> 
> El mundo actual es depredación. Depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y te aseguro sin ápice de duda, que Rusia prefiere el escenario actual, a verse de repente en un mundo donde USA y UK no existen o no importan. Un mundo donde nadie le pueda parar los pies a China. Saben que ellos serán los siguientes devorados por el monstruo rojo. Y no será por que los odien, quizás también, es por que tienen un apetito insaciable. Pero eso no es por que los chinos sean especialmente perversos, es por que los imperios y la hegemonía son lo que son: apetitos de bestias insaciables.



Discrepo.

En la época de mayor poder económico y naval de China, se limitaban a comerciar y a importarles bastante poco lo que ocurriera en otros países. Esto no es garantía de que ocurriera ahora de la misma manera pero tengo la sensación de que caemos en el error de otorgar a los chinos, la misma práctica imperialista y depredadora de occidente. Un ejemplo puede ser la expansión comercial que están desarrollando en África.

Es solo una opinión que no pretender ser maximalista ni inmutable.


----------



## NPI (21 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía alemán, Habeck: los cortes de suministro de gas de Rusia son un ataque económico contra nosotros*
> 16:52 || 21/06/2022



 que pregunten a Canadá(Siemens)


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los de la OTAN son cansinos, cansinos, cansinos.... que declaren de una puta vez ya la guerra a Rusia y a China y que se dejen de gilipolleces.. Ah! Que es que no tienen huevos!



Es que la cosa va de delirios, oiga. El Putin ya ha dicho cómo acabará el colapso de la economía
y los gobiernos de la UE. Algunos, con el culo ardiendo, ahora están prediciendo el crack de la UE
este próximo invierno. Para EE.UU. algún tiempo después de eso. Ya estamos vioendo que Texas
vuelve a la carga y que quiere un referéndum para separarse de EEUU.
La lógica nos dice que no veremos muchos cambios en la 'operación especial' hasta que caiga Europa.
Lo que irá restando algunos de los actuales patrocinadores de Ucrania. Y así, poquito a poco...
Luego, de repente.


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Discrepo.
> 
> En la época de mayor poder económico y naval de China, se limitaban a comerciar y a importarles bastante poco lo que ocurriera en otros países. Esto no es garantía de que ocurriera ahora de la misma manera pero tengo la sensación de que caemos en el error de otorgar a los chinos, la misma práctica imperialista y depredadora de occidente. Un ejemplo puede ser la expansión comercial que están desarrollando en África.
> 
> Es solo una opinión que no pretender ser maximalista ni inmutable.



De hecho la máxima china siempre ha sido la de respetar las fronteras territoriales (ha habido movidas en el Tibet, pero no es la tónica general).


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es que la cosa va de delirios, oiga. El Putin ya ha dicho cómo acabará el colapso de la economía
> y los gobiernos de la UE. Algunos, con el culo ardiendo, ahora están prediciendo el crack de la UE
> este próximo invierno. Para EE.UU. algún tiempo después de eso. Ya estamos vioendo que Texas
> vuelve a la carga y que quiere un referéndum para separarse de EEUU.
> ...



Si, la verdad es que Ucrania se está convirtiendo en una trituradora económica para la Unión Europea y para Estados Unidos.

Yo, como paranoico que soy, creo que todo esto está ya más que "sabido", ya que no me entra en la cabeza que los lideres y consejeros de los 40 países de la OTAN puedan ser tan subnormales como para destruir toda su economía a posta.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Dejando a un lado lo simbólico del número, el tener el galón a ese precio es inasumible para el yankie medio. La mayoría de clase media vive en urbanizaciones inmensas alejadas de todo. Yo tengo un conocido que todos los días hace hora y media para ir a trabajar (y otra para volver, claro). Para mi asombro del tiempo que invierte todos los días en desplazarse al trabajo me decía que solo para salir de Los Ángeles tenía más de media hora y que eso era lo normal. Que allí hacerle kilometradas al coche a diario entra dentro de lo normal. Y claro, tenía un 4x4 que chuparía lo que no está escrito.



Es el American Way of Live.


----------



## ussser (21 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Estos días se han quemado 30.000 hectáreas de bosque en CyL, lo califican como el incendio más grande habido en España.
> 
> Ayer Rusia libero aproximadamente de 10 a 20 km. cuadrados unas 1,000 a 2,000 hectáreas, si tenéis unas cuantas hectáreas podéis haceros una idea de lo grande que es esa extensión, mi familia tenia una zona de cuatro hectáreas en el campo y era el no acabarse nunca de la de sitios que había.



Seguramente un cristal hizo efecto lupa en la hierba seca, como siempre.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos con Greta Majareta y sus unicornios ecológicos verdes movidos por energía solar, aviones con placas solares y portaviones a velas LGBTetc.ay dolor...



Y su increíble singladura en yate cruzando el Atlántico....


----------



## Decimus (21 Jun 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No has entendido nada, amego
> 
> @txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @El Ariki Mau @InigoMontoya @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @Medaigualtodo @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC
> 
> ...



Pues no sé. Pero me caes bien.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que más me ha impresionado de Rusia son sus Caliber e Iskander.



A mi los crematorios móviles. De esos puede que vendan alguno a algún país africano. Con el resto de armamento lo que tendrán que hacer es fundirlo y fabricar con él azadas, herraduras para los bueyes, cacerolas y cocinas de leña, todos ellos productos que serán muy demandados en la economía rusa de posguerra.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La SBU ucraniana detiene a un alto funcionario del gobierno ucraniano y a un líder empresarial bajo la sospecha de que pertenecen a una red de espionaje rusa



Comienza la paranoia colectiva, típico de los regímenes a punto de caer....


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sé a quienes se refiere, yo sé que el cristianismo llegó para decir que el hombre está hecho a imagen y semejanaza de Dios, con todo lo que ello implica.



por eso bombardean países y matan a millones de personas inocentes para enviarlos al paraíso cuanto antes supongo. 

¿ quienes lanzaron las bombas atómicas ? ¿ quieres arrasaron Europa ? 

La llamada segunda guerra mundial - al igual que la guerra de civil de Ucrania o la guerra civil Española - no habrían sucedido si aquellos sucesos se viesen como una transición política. De la misma manera que Sánchez hizo un golpe de estado a Rajoy y se ha aliado con traidores y enemigos de España y nadie ha empezado a bombardear a los rojos. 

No se trata de que alguien asalte el poder como hicieron en Estados Unidos con el pucherazo a Trump y que no pase nada . Se trata de ponderar si las consecuencias de una guerra serán infinitamente peor de lo peor que puede pasar de llegar a gobernar los nuevos. 

Los cambios geopolíticos han sido una constante desde principio de los tiempos . 
Pudo existir la civilización egipcia porque les protegían unos desiertos difíciles de cruzar por tropas invasoras. 

Al imperio romano después de su destrucción le sucedió el imperio de Carlo Magno que al dividirlo entre sus hijos y nietos todos mal avenidos y envidiosos sembraron el germen de los constantes conflictos a lo largo de los siglos hasta hoy. 

Por no hablar de los sultanes del imperio Otomano que era una profesión de riesgo . A pesar de estar en jaulas de oro y superprotegidos y tener probadores de la comida por si les envenenaban ... caían como moscas. 

Es la lucha por el poder de las élites extractivas a costa de la ruina y la muerte de millones de personas inocentes. 









Solimán el Magnífico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kelden (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que Ucrania se está convirtiendo en una trituradora económica para la Unión Europea y para Estados Unidos.
> 
> Yo, como paranoico que soy, creo que todo esto está ya más que "sabido", ya que no me entra en la cabeza que los* lideres y consejeros de los 40 países de la OTAN puedan ser tan subnormales como para destruir toda su economía a posta.*



Porque no piensan que la vayan a destruir. Piensan que van a ganar. 

De todas formas no se de que te sorprendes. Toma el caso de España. Tienes a Miguel Angel Rodriguez asesorando a Ayuso o a Alvise Perez asesorando a Toni Cantó. En USA el panorama no es mejor. Si hay imbéciles al mando lo normal que que hagan imbecilidades.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

El que fuera primer Secretario General de la OTAN declaró que el propósito de la organización
era mantener a los alemanes abajo, a EEUU adentro y a los rusos afuera.

Que es. más o menos, lo que estamos viendo hoy en Europa, ya que ese propósito nunca cambió.
Fue la razón por la que comenzó la Guerra Fría y duró 4 décadas hasta el fin de la Unión Soviética.

Los anglosajones lucharon en dos guerras mundiales para mantener a los alemanes abajo.

Ahora intentan iniciar una guerra europea por 3ª vez en un siglo para seguir con los alemanes abajo
y los rusos afuera.

La OTAN como forma de supremacismo es el supremacismo anglosajón sobre la Europa continental.
Jau...


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sé a quienes se refiere, yo sé que el cristianismo llegó para decir que el hombre está hecho a imagen y semejanaza de Dios, con todo lo que ello implica.



La iglesia ya ha dicho mil veces que no se refiere al "físico" sino a que todo ser humano tiene ciertas cualidades divinas que comparte con Dios: La capacidad para crear, para sentir amor, la fascinación por la belleza, etc.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La iglesia ya ha dicho mil veces que no se refiere al "físico" sino a que todo ser humano tiene ciertas cualidades divinas que comparte con Dios: La capacidad para crear, para sentir amor, la fascinación por la belleza, etc.



En otras palabras, que "Dios" tiene cualidades humanas.


----------



## Remequilox (21 Jun 2022)

Pues no sé realmente a nivel interno y de autosuficiencia como le estará yendo a Ucrania, y cuanto músculo financiero y humano le queda aun.
Pero, tal y como dice la canción del Maestro Vives en Doña Francisquita: "_Por el humo se sabe donde está el fuego_"


Me venía esta reflexión cuando leía que en Ucrania *EL PARO QUEDA LIMITADO A 1 MES*.
Tras 30 días de prestación, fuera, se acabó. Y quedas en una bolsa de trabajos públicos, para diversos menesteres (penosos, más bien), tipo peón de desescombros, peón agrícola, peón trincherero, .....
Eso sí, si te llaman y trabajas, te pagarán el SMI ucraniano, 6.500 hrivnas (al cambio, cerca de 180 € mensuales, sin pagas).
No se, muy buen augurio socio-económico eso no da. Ya puestos, casi que podrían recuperar la histórica figura de la servidumbre zarista.
*El gobierno limitó los beneficios de desempleo a un mes: después - servicio comunitario*








Уряд обмежив виплати з безробіття одним місяцем: після – суспільно корисні роботи


Уряд затвердив, що офіційно зареєстровані безробітні, які протягом 30 днів не працевлаштовані, будуть залучатися до суспільно корисних робіт.



www.epravda.com.ua





Para ponerlo en contexto:

*Ucrania pierde casi cinco millones de empleos a causa de la guerra*








Ucrania pierde casi cinco millones de empleos a causa de la guerra


Si la situación escalara, el número se acercaría a los siete millones y el 90% de la población podría caer en la pobreza, estima la agencia laboral de la ONU. Los mercados de trabajo de los países vecinos también son afectados por la conflagración.




news.un.org




*Prestaciones de desempleo en Ucrania:*








Prestaciones de desempleo en Ucrania: quién será asignado sin experiencia laboral y cuánto - Notiulti


En Ucrania, los ciudadanos con y sin experiencia laboral (que pueden haber trabajado de manera no oficial) tienen derecho a recibir prestaciones por desempleo; sin embargo, en este último caso, algunos solicitantes de asistencia financiera del estado pueden ser rechazados. El factor determinante...




www.notiulti.com


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jun 2022)

. Biden afirma que el conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa

El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha afirmado este martes que el actual conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa.

"En algún momento, esto *va a ser un poco un juego de espera, lo que los rusos pueden soportar y lo que Europa va a estar dispuesta a soportar", *declaró el mandatario en una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como alguien te dijo ya, lo de los puentes debe tener una razón táctica o estratégica que se nos escapa. Por algo los están dejando en pie. Y te recuerdo, que pese a tus incesantes críticas por la labor realizada en Siria ¿ahora qué? al final la balanza se decantó por el lado ruso-sirio y así permanece.
> 
> Estamos malacostumbrados a desear resultados rápidos. Pero es obvio que los rusos piensan de otra forma ¿y sabes qué? les va muy bien.



La prioridad igual es destruir los almacenes de armas, si para ello han de dejar puentes en pié para seguir los movimientos que realizan sobre el y te llevan a los almacenes..., pues se deja en pié y listo.

Pueden tener varios motivos, yo no los sé.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Pues no sé realmente a nivel interno y de autosuficiencia como le estará yendo a Ucrania, y cuanto músculo financiero y humano le queda aun.
> Pero, tal y como dice la canción del Maestro Vives en Doña Francisquita: "_Por el humo se sabe donde está el fuego_"



Hombre, el amigo Alfredo Kraus. ¡Qué gusto da oirle!


----------



## El Mercader (21 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En otras palabras, que "Dios" tiene cualidades humanas.



Exacto: Pero para comprender eso tienes que estudiar el tema de la trinidad, donde Dios es Espíritu Santo: Algo incognoscible que no entra en nuestro razonamiento, padre (el arquitecto del universo) e hijo (el que se mezcla con nosotros).

Es decir: Solo podemos entender alguna cosa del padre y del hijo, pero no del espiritu santo.

Todas las cualidades del universo están dentro de Dios (y nosotros somos parte el universo).


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La iglesia ya ha dicho mil veces que no se refiere al "físico" sino a que todo ser humano tiene ciertas cualidades divinas que comparte con Dios: La capacidad para crear, para sentir amor, la fascinación por la belleza, etc.



Que no es al "físico" es obvio, para empezar Dios no tiene un físico definido. Se refiere a que el ser humano no puede ser tratado como una mercancía.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Jun 2022)

*El Partido Comunista Ruso lo cuenta como es.*
_*
Con base en la teoría marxista, lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania no es una guerra imperialista.

Es una guerra de liberación nacional para el pueblo de Donbass.

Y desde el punto de vista de Rusia, esta es una lucha contra una amenaza extranjera y contra el fascismo.
*_
*Soy hijo de Marx y de Coca-Cola (recuerden a Godard) y apoyo este mensaje.*
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso realmente dijo que "los obuses M777 de 155 mm entregados por EE. UU. y los países europeos a Ucrania se han convertido en un buen objetivo para los medios de destrucción rusos".


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Biden afirma que el conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa
> 
> El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha afirmado este martes que el actual conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa.
> 
> "En algún momento, esto *va a ser un poco un juego de espera, lo que los rusos pueden soportar y lo que Europa va a estar dispuesta a soportar", *declaró el mandatario en una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca.



Este no se entera de que le van a acabar asesinando en algún tiroteo de los que se estilan por ahí.
Pagar a 7 dólares el galón de gasolina en un país productor…no va a traer nada bueno. Al tiempo.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como alguien te dijo ya, lo de los puentes debe tener una razón táctica o estratégica que se nos escapa. Por algo los están dejando en pie. Y te recuerdo, que pese a tus incesantes críticas por la labor realizada en Siria ¿ahora qué? al final la balanza se decantó por el lado ruso-sirio y así permanece.
> 
> Estamos malacostumbrados a desear resultados rápidos. Pero es obvio que los rusos piensan de otra forma ¿y sabes qué? les va muy bien.



De ser producto de una estrategia meditada, que posiblemente lo sea, están haciendo desde el principio todo lo que la OTAN no esperaba que hicieran. Recordemos las declaraciones de los generales de cien estrellas del pentágono, se veía claramente que no sabían qué estaba pasando, tenían un plan perfecto en la cabeza y nada de lo que habían planeado estaba ocurriendo.
También puede ser que simplemente los rusos no puedan hacer más de lo que hacen, pero entonces es absurdo que se hayan metido en este follón sin capacidad para resolverlo.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Discrepo.
> 
> En la época de mayor poder económico y naval de China, se limitaban a comerciar y a importarles bastante poco lo que ocurriera en otros países. Esto no es garantía de que ocurriera ahora de la misma manera pero tengo la sensación de que caemos en el error de otorgar a los chinos, la misma práctica imperialista y depredadora de occidente. Un ejemplo puede ser la expansión comercial que están desarrollando en África.
> 
> Es solo una opinión que no pretender ser maximalista ni inmutable.



En esa época, y tal como he dicho en el otro mensaje, China era 'otra' con otros gobernantes, otra filosofía de vida, comercial, y otra concepción del mundo bajo otras, obviamente, circunstancias.

El ejemplo de la expansión china en África me parece muy conveniente ¿de veras de no existir el balance de fuerzas actual, China actuaría de la misma forma en África? ¿O impondría su forma de ver las cosas como hizo, por ejemplo, en Tibet? lo digo, por que permitir al resto del mundo encontrar justificaciones para sus propias depredaciones en ese basto continente, expulsando a China por abusona, no sería conveniente para ellos. Resulta cristalino que les conviene su política actual, lo otro sería crear frentes inasumibles sin necesidad alguna.

Mire, no es por demonizar a China. Es lo que he dicho antes: una pelea de lobos. Y es que el sistema actual de COMPETENCIA, lleva a esas cosas. Cuando se puede, se roba y asesina sin contemplación. Cuando no, pues se va de bueno chupi-chupi-guay. Y sí, los habrá mejores y peores... ahora ¿pero en el futuro? luego los medrantes tenderán a ser más amistosos y a denunciar las tropelías de los fuertes. Como ahora, solo que cambiarán los actores, pero la obra amigo, la obra será la misma.


----------



## piru (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A ver yo estaba hablando sobre Ceuta y Melilla contestando a otro forero, la mención sobre Gibraltar era un detalle secundario sobre la que no voy a iniciar una discusión bizantina en un hilo de la guerra de Ucrania...
> 
> Lo que cita en letras tan grandes sin duda es porque le parece importante, pero no es mas que una frase rimbombante que no significa nada, según los usos diplomáticos de la época se incluyó para que la parte española quedara "bien"....porque ¿cómo se pueden ceder territorios a otro país sin que éste tenga jurisdicción sobre ellos?...cuando el UK metió ahí sus tropas eso de "sin jurisdicción territorial" se quedó en papel mojado, no le de mas vueltas....... si han robado el territorio que les ha salido de los bollocks y construido el aeropuerto encima con esa claúsula ya me dirá si es papel mojado o no.



Porque no se cede el territorio, se cede el USO del territorio conservando la propiedad junto con el derecho de retrocesión de ese uso.





Nuda propiedad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Yo he respondido a su alusión a la situación legal de Gibraltar. La situación de facto es que UK impone su voluntad porque la tiene más grande, pero eso es otro debate.

Y no es una discusión bizantina porque el fondo de este hilo va de la imposición del discurso anglo allí donde les conviene.


----------



## asdadalex25 (21 Jun 2022)

Con arrestar a gente de ser espías ruso eso suena a desespero por la cúpula nacionalista manejada por usa por no querer soltar el poder


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jun 2022)

*Impresiones*


Parece ser que lo de los polacos se va confirmando, 70% de bajas sobre unos 350 soldados.
Casi toda Luhansk liberada solo queda una gran ciudad y están a sus puertas, eso no quiere decir que se hayan de acabar de liberar pequeños y no tan pequeños asentamientos de tropas ucranianas en esa zona.
Parece que los ataques en la próxima semana ya estarán a las puerta de Nikolaev, me tiendo a adelantar o sea que pueden ser dentro de 2 semanas.
*Informe (dura 40 minutos)*


----------



## clapham5 (21 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Exacto: Pero para comprender eso tienes que estudiar el tema de la trinidad, donde Dios es Espíritu Santo: Algo incognoscible que no entra en nuestro razonamiento, padre (el arquitecto del universo) e hijo (el que se mezcla con nosotros).
> 
> Es decir: Solo podemos entender alguna cosa del padre y del hijo, pero no del espiritu santo.
> 
> Todas las cualidades del universo están dentro de Dios (y nosotros somos parte el universo).



Ay Jesus ...
El " misterio " de la Trinidad es timo . Refutado por la Fisica Cuantica .
El Universo es un Holograma
La longitud de Planck es escala de longitud por debajo de la cual se espera que el espacio deje de tener una geometria clasica .
Explicalo para profanos , clapham ?  Pues que a nivel cuantico los cuerpos estan hechos de " pixeles " 3D
Y si el cuerpo humano esta formado de pixeles , entonces el ser humano no es " analogico " sino digital pues es una sucesion de fotogramas pixelados .
Si esto es cierto , ( lo es ) Di-s es parte del mismo Universo "digital " del cual es parte el ser humano y su naturaleza ( digital ) es la misma
Si D ( Di-s ) y H ( humanos ) son parte de U ( Universo ) entonces D = H , entonces el ser humano es Di-s
Si el ser humano es Di's , el ser humano es " divino " ( sin mariconadas )


----------



## amcxxl (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, claro que le cedió territorio ¿de donde saca eso de "sin jurisdicción"? : les cedieron LA PROPIEDAD de la ciudad, el castillo las fortalezas, las defensas y el puerto de Gibraltar...
> 
> * "la plena y entera propiedad de la ciudad y castillo de Gibraltar, juntamente con su puerto, defensas y fortalezas que le pertenecen, dando la dicha propiedad absolutamente para que la tenga y goce con entero derecho y para siempre, sin excepción ni impedimento alguno".*
> 
> Cuando se firma un tratado diplomático con un texto como éste si no es una cesión de soberanía ¿qué es?



Si interpretamos el texto como si fuéramos ingleses podemos ver serios defectos de forma que lo invalidan, especialmente donde dice "*puerto, defensas y fortalezas"*, debería decir *"defensas, fortalezas y puerto"*. Es motivo más que suficiente para decidir que la cesión es inválida e Inglaterra no sólo no tiene derechos sobre Gibraltar, sino que como ocupante ilegal ha de pagar una severa indemnización. Todo esto en base a la reconocida institución legal del "mis santos cojones morenos" y los precedentes establecidos internacional e históricamente conocidos com o "ley del papel mojado" de amplia difusión y reconocimiento internacional especialmente durante los dos últimos isglos.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que no es al "físico" es obvio, para empezar Dios no tiene un físico definido. Se refiere a que el ser humano no puede ser tratado como una mercancía.



Perdón por seguir el 'fuera de tópico', pero quisiera añadir una duda. Si la traducción es fiel, dice 'a IMAGEN y semejanza de Dios'. Podría haberlo dejado el autor meramente en semejanza, pero añadió imagen. Y a mi mismo me rechina esto, pero es lo que está escrito, así que si algún día me encuentro con que Dios tiene apariencia humana, pues tampoco me extrañaré. Pero lo importante es el resto, en cuanto a la actitud, el sentir, el amar. Eso es lo principal... pero podría ser que el cuerpo acompañase esto, dada la diferencia abismal con el resto de mamíferos. Nosotros necesitamos en nuestros primeros meses y años del amor para subsistir, a diferencia del resto. Tampoco nuestros músculos están adaptados para la supervivencia animal, no dan la talla. Igualmente no tenemos garras, sino manos dulces. Y creo que todo esto es, al menos, un mensaje. Dios sabrá.


----------



## rejon (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (21 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A ver yo estaba hablando sobre Ceuta y Melilla contestando a otro forero, la mención sobre Gibraltar era un detalle secundario sobre la que no voy a iniciar una discusión bizantina en un hilo de la guerra de Ucrania...
> 
> Lo que cita en letras tan grandes sin duda es porque le parece importante, pero no es mas que una frase rimbombante que no significa nada, según los usos diplomáticos de la época se incluyó para que la parte española quedara "bien"....porque ¿cómo se pueden ceder territorios a otro país sin que éste tenga jurisdicción sobre ellos?...cuando el UK metió ahí sus tropas eso de "sin jurisdicción territorial" se quedó en papel mojado, no le de mas vueltas....... si han robado el territorio que les ha salido de los bollocks y construido el aeropuerto encima con esa claúsula ya me dirá si es papel mojado o no.



Si el tratado original es papel mojado, todos los posteriores pueden serlo. De hecho cualquier tratado con Inglaterra podría ser dado como inválido. ¿Que noe metería en problemas? Desde luego pero ¿No estamos ya en problemas y muy gordos? Estamos a un tris de ser estado fallido, a partir de ahí cualquier cosa puede pasar.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jun 2022)

Le corroboro. Estuve en Mayo en Estambul y Capadocia. Y se me caían los ojos de admiración y vergüenza al ver sus gigantescas zonas verdes IMPOLUTAS. Es que ni hojas secas se veían en el suelo. Ni que decir basura, todo limpio. Eso en Estambul. Y la capadocia con sus cuevas y sus 'chimeneas de hadas'. Parecía otro mundo.

Yo lo aconsejo, es un viaje inolvidable visitar al menos esas dos. El paseo en ferry por el Bósforo es ideal. Y llegar a ver el último puente a lo lejos que separa el Bósforo del Mar Negro y pensar al mirarlo que tras de él está Crimea... es un gozo y querer y no poder para cualquier burbujo de buena ley.

Este es:



EDITO para añadir foto del restaurante desde donde tomé la imagen. Se come bien en él:


----------



## ariel77 (21 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Acojonante que esta medida la proponga el país de Mercedes, Porsche, Audi, Volkswagen, BMW, Opel y Smart.... solo directos dan trabajo a 750.000 almas.
> Los alemanes, como en la época de Hitler, no tienen medias tintas, cuando se hunden se hunden, pero con todo el equipo y a lo grande.
> Me pregunto que les habrá prometido, o con que les habrá amenazado, yankilandia para que se estén suicidando como país.
> De tener unos dirigentes que siempre buscaban aunque fuese un mal arreglo a convertirse en unos incendiarios con la histérica Van der lo que sea a la cabeza.
> ...



Esto es la enésima prueba de que Europa entera está subordinada a un liderazgo de traidores quintacolumnistas que buscan la destrucción económica del continente y su total desindustrialización.
La cuestión sigue siendo la misma ¿a sueldo de quien están? Porque el objetivo está claro…


----------



## niraj (22 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from No hay duda]
[ Photo ]
El primer camión eléctrico ruso presentado en San Petersburgo (На ПМЭФ показали первый российский электрогрузовик)


Con una sola carga, el automóvil puede viajar 300 km, lo cual es suficiente para usar con una sola carga durante el día.

1 km de kilometraje cuesta 7-8 rublos, mientras que los análogos - 13-15 rublos, Ford Transit eléctrico-20 rublos.

la mitad, ensamblada sobre la base de UAZ" Pro", se llamó EVM PRO.

Se desarrolló en San Petersburgo, El chasis se hará en Ulyanovsk, todo lo demás se hará en Moscú.
# Hecho en Rusia


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> lo que hace la ignorancia y las ganas de que la realidad se ajuste a los deseos
> 1º Rusia heredó miles de misiles de cruceros de la URRS. Unos fueron achatarrados, otros almacenados y algunos modernizados. Además rusia ha construido unos cuantos miles mas.
> 2º Los rusos son capaces de hacer misiles a un precio 3 o 4 veces menor que los gusanos. Por lo que vale un avion de combate pueden construir 200 misiles de crucero.
> 3º No se sabe cuantos misiles ha construido Rusia en los últimos 20 años ni cuantos guarda de su pasado comunista. Pero parece que por el uso que hace de ellos, ha basado su estrategia de ataque al 3º y 4º escalón en su uso en lugar de la interdicción por aviacion, ello pudiera significar que durante años haya construido miles de misiles de crucero y balísticos.
> ...



Lo verdaderamente acojonante es que el Pinguino tonto de los cojones no llegue a más, les estan cayendo a miles y encima dando en el blanco con verdadera precisión.

Siento contradecirte Belisario en un aspecto, todos los misiles de crucero y balísticos usados hasta la fecha son completamente nuevos, no son heredados de la URSS.

*Kinzhal:* Misil de crucero hipersónico lanzable desde el aire desde aviones Mig-31K y Tu-22M3.* 
Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2017

Kh-22 y Kh-32:* Misiles antibuque supersónicos que pueden ser usados para atacar blancos en tierra lanzables desde el aire desde aviones Tu-22M3. El Kh-32 es una modernización del Kh-22 Soviético que usa la misma célula, por fuera son iguales y no hay manera de diferenciarlos por dentro le han puesto un motor más potente, nueva electrónica y cabeza buscadora radar.
*Fecha de entrada en servicio: Kh-22 a finales/mediados de la decada de 1960 / Kh-32 a partir de 2018. 

Kh-101:* Misil de crucero stealth lanzable desde el aire mediante los bombarderos Tu-22M3, Tu-95 y Tu-160 con un alcance de hasta 4.500 Kms según fuentes Rusas, posiblemente el gran desconocido para la mayoría. 
*Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2012

Kalibr*: Misil de crucero lanzable desde submarinos y barcos.
*Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2015

Iskander M: *Misil balístico de corto alcance.
*Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2006

Iskander K: *Misil de crucero de lanzamiento desde tierra.* 
Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2020

Bastion/Onix: *Misil antibuque supersónico (Mach 3) con lanzamiento desde tierra que puede ser usado para atacar blancos en tierra.
*Fecha de entrada en servicio: 2011*

En principio como ves todos los misiles son posteriores a la caida de la URSS, el único que podría causar dudas es el Kh-22 pero dada la misión de ataque a tierra, tiene más lógica suponer que son Kh-32 los que han sido lanzados dado que para atacar blancos en tierra se necesita mayor capacidad de discriminación y proceso de datos para diferenciar los blancos. Me refiero a que no es lo mismo diferenciar uno o varios barcos en medio del mar a diferenciar en tierra un montón de montañas, colinas, edificios, etc...

La URSS como tu indicas disponía de multitud de misiles de crucero, principalmente los Kh-555 de lanzamiento aéreo, pero estos parecen haber sido retirados al ser sustituidos por los Kh-101/102 (102 variante con carga nuclear).

Con respecto a la capacidad de reponerlos, según escuché ayer en una entrevista en un telegram Ruso a un miembro del gobierno las fábricas de misiles están produciendo en 3 turnos y el tio se reía, decía que no se iban a quedar sin misiles.


----------



## JAGGER (22 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Impresiones*
> 
> 
> Parece ser que lo de los polacos se va confirmando, 70% de bajas sobre unos 350 soldados.
> ...



Parece. 




Jajajaja.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Esto es la enésima prueba de que Europa entera está subordinada a un liderazgo de traidores quintacolumnistas que buscan la destrucción económica del continente y su total desindustrialización.
> La cuestión sigue siendo la misma ¿a sueldo de quien están? Porque el objetivo está claro…



Del S, F. I., más conocido como Sanhedrín Financiero Internacional, una antigua ONG con ánimo de lucro, de lucro sin límite.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jun 2022)

En el mercado Spot se han llegado a negociar contratos con el dollar a 50 rublos


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El Partido Comunista Ruso lo cuenta como es.*
> 
> _*Con base en la teoría marxista, lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania no es una guerra imperialista.
> 
> ...



evidentemente es una guerra por la liberacion de Rusia del yugo otanico que le fue impuesto en 1993, cuando Yeltsin bombardeo el parlamemnto e introdujo la doctrina del shock

la propia constitucion rusa fue redactada por extranjeros

Rusia, incluyendo todos sus territorios en Ucrania, esta en proceso de descolonizacion


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Increíble el cambio entre Orban y Zelenski, todavía no termino de entender que ha ocurrido a nivel interno para que haya ese cambio con Orban, Macron, Scholz, Drahgi...etc. Pero me alegro.

Es digno de estudio desde luego.


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El compañero solo da su opinión, si la respuesta es que vaya al frente seguramente también se te podrá decir a ti por alguno de tus posts, supongo que alguno crítico con la dirección de la guerra habrás hecho, ¿o la ves correcta?.



Como yo le doy la mia, ¿tu que eres mariquita?


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (22 Jun 2022)

Lanzamiento de misiles iskander desde Belgorod, Rusia a bases militares nazis hace media hora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que fuera primer Secretario General de la OTAN declaró que el propósito de la organización
> era mantener a los alemanes abajo, a EEUU adentro y a los rusos afuera.
> 
> Que es. más o menos, lo que estamos viendo hoy en Europa, ya que ese propósito nunca cambió.
> ...



lo llevo diciendo desde el primer día 







Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jun 2022)

*PITORREO*


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo llevo diciendo desde el primer día
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es una de las cosas que vengo diciendo desde hace meses: El objetivo de Estados Unidos es destrozar la economía Europea.

Por cierto, me he acordado de esta magufada:

*En 1979 *la vidente Búlgara Baba Vanga (bastante famosa en el este de Europa y que predijo lo del 11 de septiembre y muchas otras movidas) hizo la siguiente predicción para el siglo XXI.

*"Todo se derretirá como el hielo, solo uno permanecerá intacto: la gloria de Vladimir, la gloria de Rusia.** Nadie podrá detener a Rusia. **Todos serán eliminados por ella del camino y el será el señor del Mundo ".*

También dijo que Europa sería: *Una tierra yerma y desolada.*









Known for 9/11 prediction, blind psychic Baba Vanga said Vladimir Putin would become 'Lord of the World'


A blind psychic, Baba Vanga, predicted Russian President Vladimir Putin would become 'Lord of the World'. If you are wondering, why is it crucial? The right answer is that Vanga, in the past, had made many correct predictions. She foresaw Russian war in Ukraine, 9/11, etc. Vanga also...




www.wionews.com





¿Os acordais que los de Deagel pronosticaron una caída de la población mundial del 60% en los países de la OTAN pero curiosamente ninguna en China / Rusia / India?

Raro, raro, raro... ¿Mega hostia económica brutal?


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

Versión Rock del himno.



Comentario de Youtube:

Privjet from Czech republic to our Russian brothers and sisters! Long live Russsia and her people! *Be strong, be brave. We are going to need your aid once again brothers.*


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son muy mañosos, pero indica la cantidad de sobornos e historias raras que afectaron a su industria de armamento desde la caida de la URSS. Tenian drones de reconocimiento supersonico sovieticos, ultimamente se van recuperando, pero drones baratos los podrian hace a miles si se hubieran puesto a ello a tiempo.
> 
> Recuerdo cuando los occidentales les vetaron 4 barcos de asalto que como se ve no les valian para nada, son patos contra los misiles antibuque. Fue otro tiro en el pie, porque se ahorraron una pasta. El equivalente a cientos de drones de ataque grandes.



Hay quien dice que parte del interés ruso en esos barcos era para acceder a la tecnología de construcción naval modular. 
Además que ellos en ese momento no tenían astilleros con capacidad para construir grandes barcos, ahora ya sí. 

Por otra parte decir que los buques de asalto no sirven para nada es una boutade inmensa. 
Sirven para transportar material entre puertos propios y sirven también para repartir magdalenas llegado el caso. 
Por algo los rusos siguen construyendo buques de desembarco y botan aprox uno cada dos o tres años. 

(Los puentes fluviales no son el único medio de transporte de material militar )


----------



## Nefersen (22 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *PITORREO*



En realidad, es un actor que visita a otro actor.


----------



## cobasy (22 Jun 2022)

Alguien puede volver a poner vídeos musicales de bandas del Donbass o relacionada? Creo que alguna vez se han posteado.
Gracias


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

A ver hombre, un toque de atención para usted.
Esta noticia con esa foto a día de hoy está próxima de ser calificada como estupidez y da prueba del poco rigor de HipanTv como fuente de información.


----------



## Nunally (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tal trola eran, que se la han cargado los propios ucranianos.
> Tú puedes echarte hemoal mientras.
> Forte



Claro. Los rusos son santos. Los soldados que hicieron lo mismo durante el conflicto de chechenia probablemente eran de otro país.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *PITORREO*



Que chiste


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (22 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *PITORREO*



Stiller es representante/embajador de la ONU en temas humanitarios.
El periodista es un ignorante.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098211
> 
> 
> 
> t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/4048



Y le fue regulinchi


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Situación militar en el este #Ukraine , frente de Donbas el 21 de junio. Fuerzas rusas avanzando hacia #Lysychansk . Las fuerzas ucranianas en Zolotoe-Gorskoe están casi completamente rodeadas.



El objetivo del actor es que muera hasta el ultimo soldado ucraniano


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es una de las cosas que vengo diciendo desde hace meses: El objetivo de Estados Unidos es destrozar la economía Europea.
> 
> Por cierto, me he acordado de esta magufada:
> 
> ...



¿ qué parte no entenderán los occidentales abducidos o drogados por lo que hayan inyectado ....

que es imposible que pierda una guerra una potencia nuclear ? 

Antes de que Rusia / China sean derrotadas y saqueadas una vez más harán volar los países occidentales ! para casos como lo que está pasando es la razón por la que se armaron hasta los dientes de misiles nucleares !

Si no fuera por eso ya hace décadas habrían sido arrasadas . 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pobre chaval. He leido en algun medio juntaletras que el tipo estaba destinado en el frente de Leopolis.... Leopolis es Lviv o Lvov.. vamos, la polaca, no?... me he perdido los ultimos dias del floro, pero hay frente ya en Leopolis? Han bajado de Bielorusia o Leopolis es otra cosa?



No, a Leópolis aún no ha llegado la infantería rusa, seguramente nunca lo haga. ( Aquí nunca quiere decir si las cosas no cambian drásticamente).

Lo que se ha dicho es que el muchacho estaba allá con sus telecomunicaciones pero como eso era demasiado descansado para su espíritu aventurero decidió, o alguien le sugerió, porque los milicos ucros están muy sugestivos últimamente, que lo mejor era ir al frente buscando adrenalina. Y al parecer la encontró. 
RIP


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> lo que hace la ignorancia y las ganas de que la realidad se ajuste a los deseos
> 1º Rusia heredó miles de misiles de cruceros de la URRS. Unos fueron achatarrados, otros almacenados y algunos modernizados. Además rusia ha construido unos cuantos miles mas.
> 2º Los rusos son capaces de hacer misiles a un precio 3 o 4 veces menor que los gusanos. Por lo que vale un avion de combate pueden construir 200 misiles de crucero.
> 3º No se sabe cuantos misiles ha construido Rusia en los últimos 20 años ni cuantos guarda de su pasado comunista. Pero parece que por el uso que hace de ellos, ha basado su estrategia de ataque al 3º y 4º escalón en su uso en lugar de la interdicción por aviacion, ello pudiera significar que durante años haya construido miles de misiles de crucero y balísticos.
> ...



Tus post siempre me dejan con la boca abierta. De donde sales? Porque hay ciertas cosas que detallas que requieren MUCHO estudio previo o acceso a información que no es fácil de conseguir para gente de fuera de cierto mundillo.


----------



## Cga (22 Jun 2022)

Ben Stiller was born from a Jewish family that emigrated from Poland and Galicia in Central Europe
Zelenskyy was born to Jewish parents on 25 January 1978 in Kryvyi Rih, then in the Ukrainian Soviet Socialist Republic.
Victoria Nuland Nuland was born to Ukrainian Jewish immigrants.
Anthony Blinken Blinken was born to Jewish parents, grandfather originally from Kyiv (now part of Ukraine) and a mother also of Jewish heritage.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Y no con esas se darán cuenta de quién es realmente el enemigo. Unos mirarán a Putin, otros a los chinos, otros a los rojos, otros a los fachas, pero ninguno desviará la mirada para ver los brillantes logos en lo alto de los rascacielos, a nadie se le ocurrirá pensar en los palacetes, todos olvidarán quien vive en los lujosos áticos con piscina.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *PITORREO*



A juzgar por la foto, Zelendi debe medir 1,65 como mucho, porque Ben Stiller es pequeñín. Luego llamamos enanos a otros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Tus post siempre me dejan con la boca abierta. De donde sales? Porque hay ciertas cosas que detallas que requieren MUCHO estudio previo o acceso a información que no es fácil de conseguir para gente de fuera de cierto mundillo.



cae de cajón que es incluso más barato darle uso a misiles obsoletos que desmontarlos . 

Y si con todo el armamento que ya estaba en el desguace se consiguen objetivos geoestratégicos pues por lo menos han sido útiles.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La 'China actual' existe gracias a la deslocalización de empresas hecha por Occidente. Y el 'encamamiento' ruso-chino, igual. Los chinos se olvidarán bien pronto de lo que les deben a los rusos, pues cierto es que les deben, tan pronto como se quiten de encima la rémora anglosajona.
> 
> A ver si entendemos que el mundo este, es una merienda de lobos.



Je,je,je…China existe como es por los rusos…los yankees se la intentaron merendar hace años…tuvieron que poner muchos muertos en Corea cuando los yankees se pusieron en su frontera…y los expulsaron a gorrazos con la ayuda de los rusos…

Es dirigido el país por un partido comunista y no capitalistas…por mucho que duela en occidente…


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La 'China actual' existe gracias a la deslocalización de empresas hecha por Occidente. Y el 'encamamiento' ruso-chino, igual. Los chinos se olvidarán bien pronto de lo que les deben a los rusos, pues cierto es que les deben, tan pronto como se quiten de encima la rémora anglosajona.
> 
> A ver si entendemos que el mundo este, es una merienda de lobos.



Esa deslocalización viene de la emergencia de Japón como potencia, no todo lo podían producir en Japón, así que abrieron fábricas cerca al estilo de las maquilas mejicanas. Los chinos vieron rápido el potencial y se hicieron pasar por presidentes mejicanos corruptos. De largo los estadounidenses teian además la creencia de que China era un enemigo natural de Rusia, cuando realmente no hay nada entre Rusia y China que pueda interesar mandar gente a morir.


----------



## chemarin (22 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Como yo le doy la mia, ¿tu que eres mariquita?



Tu madre es puta, ya sabes lo que eres. Pedazo de mierda.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…China existe como es por los rusos…los yankees se la intentaron merendar hace años…tuvieron que poner muchos muertos en Corea cuando los yankees se pusieron en su frontera…y los expulsaron a gorrazos con la ayuda de los rusos…
> 
> Es dirigido el país por un partido comunista y no capitalistas…por mucho que duela en occidente…





Mabuse dijo:


> Esa deslocalización viene de la emergencia de Japón como potencia, no todo lo podían producir en Japón, así que abrieron fábricas cerca al estilo de las maquilas mejicanas. Los chinos vieron rápido el potencial y se hicieron pasar por presidentes mejicanos corruptos. De largo los estadounidenses teian además la creencia de que China era un enemigo natural de Rusia, cuando realmente no hay nada entre Rusia y China que pueda interesar mandar gente a morir.



Existieron ya tensiones serias entre ellos cuando Rusia estaba en la URSS. La visión del comunismo no era la misma. Se puede echar un vistazo en plan rápido en la wiki: Ruptura sino-soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre aunque imagino que ambos conoceréis aquella crisis, hay mucho escrito sobre ello.

Hoy día siendo Rusia una nación libre del comunismo, debería ser mayor la brecha ideológica que entonces. Realmente, son aliados por tener enemigos comunes demasiado poderosos. Es una realidad.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

"Rusia dictadura" ,"Putin asesino"...

En el Reino Unido,las fuerzas de seguridad Inglesas detienen a un hombre
de 90 años por manifestarse a favor de Julián Assange.


----------



## Arraki (22 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente acojonante es que el Pinguino tonto de los cojones no llegue a más, les estan cayendo a miles y encima dando en el blanco con verdadera precisión.
> 
> Siento contradecirte Belisario en un aspecto, todos los misiles de crucero y balísticos usados hasta la fecha son completamente nuevos, no son heredados de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Me guardo este comentario para hacer búsquedas e informarme sobre cada uno de ellos.

Un saludo


----------



## Mitrofán (22 Jun 2022)

no se puede comparar la riqueza y variedad del legado histórico-artístico de turquía con el de ningún otro país. que turquía ha estado y está y estará en el centro del mundo. 
frente a turquía todo es periferia, salvo italia.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Existieron ya tensiones serias entre ellos cuando Rusia estaba en la URSS. La visión del comunismo no era la misma. Se puede echar un vistazo en plan rápido en la wiki: Ruptura sino-soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre aunque imagino que ambos conoceréis aquella crisis, hay mucho escrito sobre ello.
> 
> Hoy día siendo Rusia una nación libre del comunismo, debería ser mayor la brecha ideológica que entonces. Realmente, son aliados por tener enemigos comunes demasiado poderosos. Es una realidad.



Úna guerra entre ambos países sólo sería posible con la intervención de potencias extranjeras, esa situación es actualmente imposible, y posiblemente no lo sea en un un par de generaciones. Los rusos ya no tienen zares ni príncipes manipulables y corruptos, la revolución se encargó de unos, y Putin al llegar al poder se cepilló a los otros. En China hemos visto que usan a los corruptos para atraer a otros de su cuerda y cepillárselos de cien en cien. Y con el dominio anglo en decadencia otros países irán haciendo limpia a medida que se vayan viendo las ventajas de la desanglificación. No lo veremos nosotros, posiblemente.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Entrevista de El País a Noam Chomsky: 
*-Chomsky: “La gente ya no cree en los hechos” *
_*
-El País: ¿por culpa de las fake news? *_

*-Chomsky: No, por culpa de la mayoría de los grandes medios, que están sirviendo a intereses privados.*


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Jun 2022)

Vladimiro se va a hacer las Américas.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Biden afirma que el conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa
> 
> El presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha afirmado este martes que el actual conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en un "juego de espera" entre Rusia y Europa.
> 
> "En algún momento, esto *va a ser un poco un juego de espera, lo que los rusos pueden soportar y lo que Europa va a estar dispuesta a soportar", *declaró el mandatario en una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca.



Tengo la impresión de que como estratega Biden no tiene precio ... En este juego ninguno de los dos se va a sentar a esperar. Europa debe moverse para buscar alternativas a la energía y otras materías primas que le proporcionaba Rusia y Rusia debe moverse en buscar alternativas a tener Europa como cliente ... Sentarse a esperar a que Rusia vuelva con el rabo entre las piernas mientras tu economía se derrumba es sencillamente una ceguera estratégica porque incluso aunque eso ocurriera no tardaríamos en ver que Rusia trataria mientras tanto de buscarnos alternativas después de ver lo que hemos sido capaces de hacerle. Aquí hay dos socios que ya no volverán a hablarse en la vida y que tendrán que buscarse cada uno la vida por su cuenta con todo el dolor y sufrimiento que eso nos va a suponer a un lado y a otro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Existieron ya tensiones serias entre ellos cuando Rusia estaba en la URSS. La visión del comunismo no era la misma. Se puede echar un vistazo en plan rápido en la wiki: Ruptura sino-soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre aunque imagino que ambos conoceréis aquella crisis, hay mucho escrito sobre ello.
> 
> Hoy día siendo Rusia una nación libre del comunismo, debería ser mayor la brecha ideológica que entonces. Realmente, son aliados por tener enemigos comunes demasiado poderosos. Es una realidad.



Son aliados desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por mucho que duela en occidente. Han tenido sus diferencias (los chinos siempre consideraron revisionistas a los rusos) pero al final la geoestrategia manda..
Las armas chinas y de coreanos del norte son al final en bastante cantidad know-how ruso…y el suministrador de energía y materias primas también…


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Depredación ha sido siempre, antes más que ahora. El cristianismo llegó para intentar cambiar ese estado de cosas. Lo sigue intentando.
> 
> A China, de no estar espalda con espalda con Rusia como ahora, le para los pies cualquiera. Occidente por descontado, ya se relamen con la posibilidad de someter a Rusia y entonces tener vía libre con China. En ese caso harán con China lo que quieran, lo cual no incluye darles un trozo de Siberia.
> 
> ...



los chinos nunca han sido un pueblo guerrero de cara al exterior han sido dominados por pueblos externos como el mongol o el manchú


----------



## raptors (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Versión Rock del himno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Una de las mejores versiones...!!* el _riff_ del inicio se parece a una cancion de rammstein...


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que para colmo del cachondeo gran parte de la subida de la luz de las últimas semanas se debe a que estamos exportando a Francia ...
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098197
> ...



le debemos una invasión a francia, si los invadimos y ganamos que harán las banlieus?


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> le debemos una invasión a francia, si los invadimos y ganamos que harán las banlieus?



De momento me parece que son ellos los que nos estan jodiendo pero bien ...







Asi que ahora ya si que si le podéis dar las gracias a Antonio, porque lo de topar el gas para subvencionar la electricidad a Francia ha sido su idea, por la factura de electricidad que os espera para Junio donde hemos tenido los precios medios de electricidad más alta nunca vistos ... 




Y esto era de principios de Junio ... @xicomalo, explicanos la gran medida del lider de los lideres que sigo sin verlo claro.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Asi que la situación es esta ... En España se calcula un precio de electricidad con un tope al gas de 50 € MWH en el mercado mayorista que luego hay que compensar. Los franceses compran electricidad en España sabiendo que se produce con precio de gas topa, aumentan la demanda y obligan a producir más a los ciclos combinados para poder vender energía a Francia. Después de la subasta se calcula el ajuste que les toca a repartir entre los consumidores españoles y así es como les subvencionamos gracias a Antonio la electricidad a nuestros vecinos ..


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jun 2022)

.  Solo el 11 % de los estadounidenses culpa a Putin del aumento de los precios de gasolina en el país 


En contraste, el 52 % de los encuestados responsabiliza a Joe Biden del alza.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente acojonante es que el Pinguino tonto de los cojones no llegue a más, les estan cayendo a miles y encima dando en el blanco con verdadera precisión.
> 
> Siento contradecirte Belisario en un aspecto, todos los misiles de crucero y balísticos usados hasta la fecha son completamente nuevos, no son heredados de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Casi todo el arsenal ruso (misiles, aviones, barcos, etc) es moderno; de la época soviética heredaron sobre todo tanques, APCs, etc, que tenían en reserva. Eso de llenarse la boca con lo de "chatarra soviética" es sencillamente mentira. De hecho, sus fuerzas armadas son más jóvenes que las de otros países. Incluso China sigue teniendo en servicio a una parte de sus J-7, J-8, y Q-5; es como si Rusia siguiera contando con los Mig-21, Mig-23 o Mig-27 en sus fuerzas aéreas.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Lugar de contrastes


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk En la guerra siempre hay lugar para los contrastes. Ahí donde las personas se matan unas a otras, siempre habrá vida. En medio de la destrucción y el caos absolut…




slavyangrad.es










_Humo en el Donbass Arena, el moderno campo de fútbol construido para la Eurocopa de 2008 y que hasta ahora no habría sufrido bombardeos en sus alrededores. _

Lugar de contrastes


22/06/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


En la guerra siempre hay lugar para los contrastes. Ahí donde las personas se matan unas a otras, siempre habrá vida. En medio de la destrucción y el caos absoluto, es inevitable encontrarse con un niño jugando entre las ruinas de lo que un día fuera su casa. A lo largo de los años de conflicto armado en Donbass, Donetsk ha sido calificada de “ciudad de contrastes”. Los periodistas han admirado el coraje de la población civil, que ha plantado rosas en los rosales, ha limpiado las calles y que ha cocinado al raso bajo los bombardeos. No voy a ocultar que es un fenómeno que a mí también me ha hecho pensar.

En los primeros años de la guerra en Donbass, la respuesta parecía simple: el carácter especial del pueblo de Donbass. La población en Donetsk, Gorlovka, Lugansk, Debaltsevo, Zaitsevo y otras ciudades no tiene miedo, se decía. Pero en este tiempo he cambiado de opinión. Intentaré explicar por qué. Durante años, visité las localidades de la línea del frente. Allí encontré inevitablemente a personas mayores, jóvenes e incluso niños en la zona de impacto de la artillería enemiga. Los pequeños eran los más sorprendentes: podían jugar con los restos de proyectiles explotados, adivinar el calibre de una mina por el sonido y no reaccionar al sonido de un impacto que se producía a una distancia no tan lejana. Pese a este horror, la población continuaba viviendo en los lugares en los que una persona _corriente_ consideraría inseguros. Pero aquí había niños que seguían jugando a pesar del sonido de las balas.

Es más, por ejemplo, Vika, de Spartak, la niña que fue protagonista de muchas historias, incluidas las mías, regresó con su abuela desde San Petersburgo a la bombardeada localidad de Spartak. No podían estar lejos de casa y prefirieron vivir en condiciones de guerra en el sótano de un edificio de dos pisos de apartamentos, cocinando en una _cocina de verano_ preparada por el abuelo, durmiendo en el sótano y estudiando en la calle hasta que comenzaran los bombardeos. Puro surrealismo. Confieso que admiro a estas personas, como escribí repetidamente en mis notas.

Esta tendencia continuó a lo largo de la guerra. La clave aquí es el tiempo. Hay personas que llevan viviendo en estas circunstancias menos de un año: aquí ya es el noveno. Algunos se marcharon y se dieron cuenta de que no hay mejor lugar para vivir que el hogar, otros se decepcionaron tanto de la _hospitalidad_ de ciertos ciudadanos que decidieron que era mejor vivir bajo las bombas que ser considerados _aprovechados_, otros no pudieron dejar a sus mayores y compartieron con ellos el destino de la vida en condiciones de guerra. Hay razones de sobra. Pero no lo llamaría valentía. Cada persona tiene miedo, cada persona quiere vivir y espera que el próximo proyectil no sea _el suyo_.

¿Por qué se comportan entonces así los residentes de Donbass? ¿Qué tienen? ¿Es fatalismo o es otra cosa? En ocasiones, hay personas que ni siquiera se encogen cuando escuchan un zumbido, ¿es así como se escenifica la valentía? No lo es. En algunos casos, es cuestión de un simple no saber cómo reaccionar en una situación extrema. Es un error pensar que, como la población de Donbass lleva viviendo en guerra durante ocho años, sabe perfectamente bien cuándo un proyectil les va a caer encima o desde dónde ha sido disparado. En parte, podemos decir que el pueblo de Donbass ha aprendido a sobrevivir en tales condiciones. Pero, al mismo tiempo, hay un gran número de personas que trivializan cuando escuchan un zumbido que se acerca.

De ahí que sea relativamente común ver imágenes de un chófer que continúa conduciendo cuando las bombas caen en sus alrededores, aunque sería buena idea detener el vehículo, dejarlo ahí y buscar refugio lejos de las explosiones. Es extremadamente peligro encontrarse en un vehículo durante un bombardeo. En ocasiones se asocia al pánico, cuando en lugar de tirarse al suelo y buscar cobertura, las personas echan a correr sin rumbo con la esperanza de encontrar un lugar seguro, sin pararse a pensar en la metralla y proyectiles que vuelan. En una situación así, una fracción de segundo puede determinar la supervivencia.

Es difícil hablar de valentía o “personalidad de hierro”, como los periodistas, yo incluido, hemos hablado. No lo he mencionado en más de un año por un motivo. En ocasiones, mi falta de reacción a un bombardeo se debe simplemente a la fatiga. Es imposible vivir con miedo durante tantos años. El subconsciente se ajusta a las circunstancias de una manera o de otra. El miedo te aplasta y no solo se lleva la fortaleza física necesaria para seguir con tu vida, sino también la mental.

Esa es la causa por la que se puede encontrar a los llamados _zombis_, personas con la mirada vacía a las que parece que no les queda esperanza de nada. Por ejemplo, vi a muchas personas así en Mariupol en el apogeo de las hostilidades, cuando toda la ciudad era un campo de batalla y la población local era testigo obligado de la matanza. Todo cambió al final de la batalla por la ciudad. La población comenzó a recuperar sus sentidos y ya no tenían esa mirada, que se había convertido en característica de toda la población, también en los menores.

Sin respuesta para la pregunta clave de “cuándo acabará”, surge otro sentimiento: la falta de esperanza. A la larga, la población se resigna a su destino, es según el cual, si no es hoy, puede ser mañana, pero en algún momento un proyectil explotará a su alrededor. Sí, hay una guerra a tu alrededor, pero ¿significa eso que tienes que esperar tumbado en un ataúd y esperar a _tu_ proyectil? No, pero tampoco hay forma de cambiar la situación.

La situación es la siguiente: por una parte, no hay forma de hacer nada para cambiar lo que está ocurriendo y, por otra, puede haber motivos por los que es imposible marcharse. En estas circunstancias, la único que queda es aceptar las cosas como son, sin romantizarlas y sin un extra de entusiasmo. Donbass ha vivido en este estado durante los ochos años de conflicto. Nadie ha podido dar respuesta la pregunta de qué pasaría a partir de entonces. ¿Implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk y la incorporación a Ucrania con estatus especial? ¿Abandono del plan de paz y guerra hasta el final? ¿Reconocimiento de la RPD/RPL como estados independientes? No ha habido respuestas. Había demasiada información contradictoria en el espacio mediático y gran parte de la población simplemente dejó de seguirlo, como dejó de seguir los datos sobre los bombardeos de las localidades del frente. Y en la _zona roja_, la población simplemente trató de sobrevivir sin pensar en qué pasaría al día siguiente.

Ahora nos encontramos en un momento en el que el centro de Donetsk es bombardeado por la artillería ucraniana con armas pesadas de la OTAN a diario. La población no va a marcharse, al contrario, hay más residentes en la ciudad que durante la primera fase caliente del conflicto. 2022 está siendo el año más violento de todos. ¿Qué vemos? Las tiendas están abiertas, la población sigue plantando rosas, los trabajadores públicos reparan los daños, los rescatistas apagan fuegos bajo los bombardeos y el transporte público sigue circulando bajo el zumbido de los proyectiles. Es más, incluso después de que un proyectil impactara contra el Colegio Número 22 en el distrito Voroshilovsky, los profesores continuaron acudiendo a sus puestos de trabajo a pesar de que el líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, recomendara en una declaración pasar a la educación a distancia.

Puede que eso sorprenda. Muchos siguen sin creer en lo que describo, pero es la realidad de Donbass. Incluso en Donetsk, desde hace mucho tiempo considerado un lugar seguro a pesar de que la posibilidad de bombardeos haya persistido durante ocho años. Pero después de un mes de bombardeos del centro de la ciudad, incluso lo que se conocía como el _Arbat de Donetsk_, el bulevar Pushkin, ha quedado desierto.

¿Qué quiero decir con eso? Que no deberíamos tener falsas esperanzas. Sí, la población de Donbass ha aceptado al realidad tal y como es, pero no ha sido por ninguna fortaleza especial en su carácter. En cada guerra hay civiles que viven en la zona de conflicto. En su caso, se debe a la falta de esperanza. Quienes tienen la oportunidad, se marchan. El resto tiene que vivir en las circunstancias marcadas por las circunstancias. No hay nada romántico en ello. También han quedado atrás las emociones exacerbadas. Todo lo que queda es humildad y desesperación en una situación en la que nadie da respuesta a las preguntas clave. Las preguntas han cambiado, pero nadie ha recibido respuestas concretas. En estas condiciones, todo lo que queda es vivir y ver qué pasa a la espera de que todo llegue a su conclusión lógica.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

*Embajador ruso Kelin: Londres envió una nota a Moscú sobre los británicos condenados a ejecución en la RPD*

El Reino Unido envió una nota arrogante a Rusia sobre los súbditos del reino condenados a muerte en la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo el embajador ruso en Londres, Andrey Kelin, en el canal de televisión Rossiya 24.


“Enviaron una nota escrita en términos extremadamente arrogantes e instructivos. No nos hace querer cooperar en estos temas”, dijo el diplomático.


La Corte Suprema de la RPD condenó a muerte a dos ciudadanos de Gran Bretaña, Sean Pinner y Aiden Aslin, así como a un ciudadano de Marruecos, Saadoun Brahim. La investigación estableció que los mercenarios participaron en la agresión armada de Ucrania a cambio de una recompensa.


Se declararon culpables de "acciones encaminadas a la toma violenta del poder" en la república. Aslin también se declaró culpable en virtud del artículo "Entrenamiento para llevar a cabo actividades terroristas". Los condenados pueden apelar contra la decisión del tribunal en el plazo de un mes.


El representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, afirmó que los mercenarios que llegaron a Ucrania no tienen el estatus de combatientes según el derecho internacional humanitario.


Desde el 24 de febrero, Rusia ha estado realizando una operación militar especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Como enfatizó Vladimir Putin, su objetivo es "proteger a las personas que han sido objeto de intimidación y genocidio por parte del régimen de Kyiv durante ocho años".

*La Casa Blanca está conmocionada por las palabras de Peskov sobre la posibilidad de la pena de muerte para los mercenarios estadounidenses*

Estados Unidos está conmocionado de que un funcionario ruso pueda sugerir la posibilidad de la pena de muerte para los estadounidenses que fueron a Ucrania, acusados de mercenarismo. Así lo afirmó el martes en una sesión informativa periódica del coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional (NSC) de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby, al comentar las palabras del secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov, quien no descartar la posibilidad de una decisión judicial sobre la pena capital.


"Vimos los comentarios de Peskov sobre esto", dijo Kirby. “Es impactante que un funcionario en Rusia incluso sugiera la posibilidad de la pena de muerte para dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que estaban en Ucrania”, dijo.


Kirby al mismo tiempo se negó a hablar sobre las posibles acciones de Washington en caso de que a los estadounidenses se les niegue la extensión de la Convención de Ginebra. "No creo que sea útil para nosotros discutir escenarios hipotéticos ahora <...>. Sin embargo, creo que es importante para nosotros dejar esto en claro: es absolutamente impactante incluso la idea misma, la suposición misma de que tal resultado (pena de muerte - Nota TASS) podría ser el resultado en este caso para estos dos individuos", dijo.


También se le preguntó si Washington considera las palabras de Peskov como una especie de señal al presidente estadounidense Joe Biden sobre la presencia de ciudadanos estadounidenses en la zona de guerra en Ucrania. “¿Realmente quieren decir lo que dicen que este podría ser el resultado, que podrían sentenciar a muerte a dos estadounidenses que lucharon en Ucrania, o simplemente consideran un comportamiento responsable de una gran potencia decir que pueden hacer esto? una señal para el presidente de los Estados Unidos y el pueblo estadounidense de que ambos son igualmente inquietantes. Y por eso estamos conmocionados por esto ", respondió Kirby.

*Los comentarios de Peskov*

Anteriormente, Peskov dijo a los periodistas que los estadounidenses detenidos en Ucrania están acusados de mercenarismo, por lo que "no pueden y no están sujetos a la Convención de Ginebra". Peskov señaló que las acciones de los estadounidenses "deben ser investigadas y deben ser llevadas ante la justicia". Al mismo tiempo, no descartó la posibilidad de que los estadounidenses en la RPD puedan ser condenados a la pena capital.


El British Daily Telegraph informó la semana pasada que dos exmilitares estadounidenses, Alexander Dryuke, de 39 años, y Andy Winh, de 27, fueron detenidos cerca de Kharkov. El 16 de junio, el Departamento de Estado dijo que Estados Unidos estaba listo para comprometerse con Rusia con respecto a los ciudadanos estadounidenses que fueron a Ucrania para participar en las hostilidades. Además, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de EE. UU. instó nuevamente a los ciudadanos estadounidenses a no visitar Ucrania.


El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin anunció una operación militar especial en Ucrania en respuesta a la solicitud de ayuda de los líderes de las repúblicas de Donbass. Después de eso, EE. UU., la UE, el Reino Unido y otros estados impusieron sanciones a gran escala contra la Federación Rusa y aumentaron el suministro de armas a las autoridades ucranianas.





Tras el cambio de nombre de la calle, a petición popular, la Embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú ahora se encuentra en Ploschad Donetsk Narodnoy Respubliki, bld. 1. Menudo trolleo.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

Disfruten lo votado.....



Osiedle na Mazowszu bez ciepłej wody. "Zapasy węgla się wyczerpały"
Rolnicy będą zmuszeni palić w piecach zbożem zamiast węglem?

*Precios récord del carbón en Polonia. “Es más barato ir a Grecia para el invierno”*


El carbón está en máximos históricos y los almacenes están vacíos. En las subastas en línea, una tonelada cuesta hasta 4000 PLN, aunque el año pasado costaba entre 800 y 900 PLN. ¿Quién especula con los precios del carbón en Polonia? 


Hoy, miles de polacos están tratando de obtener carbón para el invierno. Pero ni siquiera está en Silesia. Stanislav, de 87 años, ya no puede permanecer de pie en la larga fila de la mina. Hasta ahora se compraba en un almacén de carbón, pero hoy los precios son prohibitivos, o no hay producto. Se necesitan cinco toneladas para el invierno.


“Recientemente, llamé a varios depósitos de carbón. En uno querían 2900 zlotys por tonelada, en el otro 3000 zlotys por tonelada. No sé qué sigue. Tendría que recaudar 15.000 zł para comprar carbón para el invierno. Ni siquiera quiero pensar en eso. Lo que tenemos, lo dejaremos para las grandes heladas, no sabemos qué pasará después, dice Stanislav.


Reporteros de TVN intentaron comprar personalmente carbón de la mina Bobrek. En el acto, resultó que había una cola en la que ya esperaban más de 1.400 aspirantes. Dado el límite de suministro diario de la mina, habrían tenido que esperar cuatro meses para recibir cinco toneladas de carbón por 1.160 PLN.


Para comprar carbón de la mina de Belszowice, necesita un transportista que acepte hacer cola hasta una semana en su nombre. Unos 50 camiones esperan día y noche en un aparcamiento cercano. La mina produce solo 40 toneladas de carbón por día y existen restricciones: una máquina solo puede cargar tres toneladas. Los conductores que hacen filas de kilómetros de largo pueden ver cómo cambia el precio del carbón que sale de la mina de una semana a otra.


- Lo peor es que tenemos que esperar 10 días para cargar el coche. El salario diario de los empleados es de 250 PLN. Esto es 2500 PLN por 10 días. Además, hay que pagar el combustible, que cuesta otros 2500 PLN. Son cinco mil zlotys adicionales ", comenta uno de los conductores. "Este mercado no está controlado, reina el desenfreno y la anarquía", agrega otro proveedor.


*Almacenes de carbón: el carbón solo subirá de precio*


El lugar más popular donde los polacos compran carbón para el invierno son los depósitos de carbón repartidos por todo el país. Un reportero de TVN hizo decenas de llamadas telefónicas buscando carbón a un precio que no rompiera el presupuesto del polaco medio. - Según las previsiones, no habrá carbón en agosto, - dice un empleado de uno de los almacenes.


- Hubo un señor que dijo que le era más rentable ir a Grecia a pasar el invierno que quemarse con carbón. Sabemos con certeza que el carbón será aún más caro. Cada entrega posterior cuesta 200 PLN más. No podemos comprar directamente de las minas porque esas son las reglas. Tenemos que comprar a intermediarios que dictan los precios", escuchó un reportero desde otro depósito de carbón.


Hasta ahora, los almacenes de carbón vendían principalmente carbón de las minas polacas y carbón importado de Rusia, gracias a lo cual no había escasez de productos y los precios en diferentes almacenes eran similares. La guerra en Ucrania y el embargo del carbón han desencadenado una crisis que, como dice nuestro informante, puede generar mucho dinero.


El propietario de un depósito de carbón no puede comprar productos directamente de la mina, debe comprárselos a un denominado distribuidor autorizado que tiene derecho a comprar carbón de las minas propiedad de Polska Grupa Górnicza y Tauron Wydobycie y venderlo más.


-¿Cuál es el trabajo de los distribuidores autorizados? - No hacen ningún trabajo. Simplemente hacen clic en el sistema. Hoy en día, el distribuidor quiere ganar 1500 PLN por tonelada, lo que significa, por ejemplo, 1,5 millones PLN en una oferta de 1000 toneladas, donde a veces se recolectaban 1000 toneladas varias veces a la semana. El Kowalski de siempre paga todo, añade el informante.


*Subastas en línea*


El Grupo PGG quería facilitar la compra de carbón para clientes individuales y abrió una tienda en línea donde se puede comprar combustible a precios que van desde los 800 PLN hasta los 1200 PLN por tonelada, según el tipo. Las subastas se realizan solo los martes y jueves, y la compra de carbón roza lo milagroso.


- Esto significa sentarse de 4 a 9 pm y actualizar constantemente la página. Pasan las horas y sigues sin poder comprar carbón. Ha sido así durante un mes y medio", dice Bárbara, que está tratando de comprar carbón para sus padres.


La gerencia de PGG y Tauron Wydobycie Group se negó a hablar en cámara. Sabemos que PGG tiene la intención de introducir un nuevo sistema para la venta de carbón a clientes individuales, también quieren crear su propia red de almacenes en Polonia. Los distribuidores también se negaron a hablar con TVN, escondiéndose detrás del secretismo. Argumentaron que los altos precios eran el resultado de la inflación y que el carbón ya venía de Colombia y Kazajstán.


*Algunos agricultores dicen que si el precio de esta materia prima no baja, quemarán el grano en el horno.*


Y aunque esto no es una idea del todo ética, la simple economía decidirá sobre el uso del grano como combustible. 


Actualmente, el carbón cuesta 3.000 PLN/t. Por otro lado, una tonelada de avena cuesta 1.300 PLN / t y los agricultores necesitan mucho combustible, especialmente aquellos que lo usan para calentar una pocilga o un invernadero.


Según el portal Interia.pl, una tonelada de grano tiene un valor energético equivalente a 800 kilogramos de carbón. 


- Muchos lo consideran inmoral, injusto. Es inmoral exigir 3000 por tonelada de carbón. Y tenemos mucho grano, siempre desaparece algo. Después de todo, hay enfermedades de los granos, según las estadísticas, entre el 5 y el 10 por ciento de los productos no se pueden vender. Ya conozco a los que han sembrado varias hectáreas de avena para combustible. Y hay quienes planean quemar trigo si el precio del carbón no baja”, dice uno de los agricultores que realizó con éxito una quema de prueba de grano. 


También surgió la idea de utilizar maíz importado de Ucrania como combustible. Su precio ronda actualmente los 1300 PLN/ty el poder calorífico medio es de unos 18-19 MJ/kg. Recuerde que la avena se usó más como combustible hace varios años (especialmente en 2009 y 2010). En ese momento, los precios de los cereales eran muy bajos: las compras costaban 600 PLN por tonelada de trigo, 350 PLN por tonelada de avena. Y carbón - 700 EUR / t.


Según la Oficina Central de Estadística de Polonia, en 2020, el número de hogares que se calentaban con carbón era de 5,2 millones y el consumo medio en los hogares era de unas 3 toneladas.


*Los residentes del pueblo de Turna, que no tienen agua caliente, ya han visto los precios récord del carbón.*


Según Wirtualna Polska, los residentes de los edificios de apartamentos en el pueblo de Turna en Mazovia no tienen agua caliente desde el domingo. La cooperativa no puede permitirse comprar combustible.


- El domingo por la noche se calentó el agua por última vez. Me dijeron que las existencias se habían agotado, dice Magdalena Zdunek, presidenta de la cooperativa de vivienda de Tournai, en una entrevista. Actualmente, los residentes de dos edificios de apartamentos en el pueblo se quedan sin agua caliente.


La empresa, que hasta ahora abastecía de carbón a la cooperativa, se negó a cooperar, ya que la cooperativa ya tiene deudas.


Según Zdunek, la cooperativa está buscando una oportunidad para comprar carbón a un precio razonable. - Pero, probablemente, aún tenga que aumentar la tarifa, es decir, los pagos mensuales por adelantado de agua caliente y calefacción, - explica la mujer.


En un futuro próximo, se llevará a cabo una reunión en la que los residentes deberán tomar una decisión: o comenzarán a pagar un alquiler más alto o tendrán que recolectar dinero para el carbón en una plataforma de Internet de financiación colectiva polaca.


Como hace esta mujer en su cuenta de Facebook:

“ _Pido ayuda para recaudar el monto necesario para comprar 6 toneladas de carbón para el invierno. Vivo solo en una casa con cuatro niños pequeños y los precios del carbón se han disparado y no puedo proporcionar carbón para nosotros... De antemano gracias por cualquier ayuda, saludos _.


*Mientras tanto, la semana pasada el gobierno aprobó un proyecto de ley que garantiza los precios del carbón en el mercado polaco, dijo Anna Moskva, ministra de clima y medio ambiente.*


-El precio garantizado para consumidores individuales será de 996 PLN por tonelada de carbón, agregó. - Hoy garantizamos tres toneladas para cada hogar, para cada casa.


¿Por qué tal suma? Como explicó Anna Moskva, este es el precio promedio del carbón del año anterior. La diferencia entre este precio y el precio de mercado puede compensarse con un recargo del gobierno. La compensación será de un máximo de 750 PLN.


Los sujetos que decidan cooperar bajo este programa deberán presentar una solicitud correspondiente, el plazo es antes de fines de octubre, dijo el ministro. El programa también cubrirá cooperativas y comunidades. Las empresas que opten por vender carbón a precios más bajos serán compensadas por la posible pérdida de beneficios. La condición para recibir la compensación será el registro de una empresa en Polonia y la venta de carbón a particulares a un precio determinado.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De momento me parece que son ellos los que nos estan jodiendo pero bien ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098473
> 
> ...



No sólo se aprovechan de esta chapuza las compañías eléctricas francesas, es que con los paupérrimos 20 céntimos de los hidrocarburos también se benefician no residentes en España que cruzan para repostar, y los cientos de miles de automóviles con turistas (que no on pocos).

Cualquier persona con algo de capacidad intelectual sabía que esas medidas, ni solucionaban nada, y crearían una ventaja a quienes no pagan impuestos como residentes en España (aunque paguen al consumir), porque se les subvenciona.

Pero bueno , este es el hilo de una guerra en Ucrania...


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente acojonante es que el Pinguino tonto de los cojones no llegue a más, les estan cayendo a miles y encima dando en el blanco con verdadera precisión.
> 
> Siento contradecirte Belisario en un aspecto, todos los misiles de crucero y balísticos usados hasta la fecha son completamente nuevos, no son heredados de la URSS.
> 
> ...



y España que misiles tiene como propios? el instalaza 1 o algo?


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Úna guerra entre ambos países sólo sería posible con la intervención de potencias extranjeras, esa situación es actualmente imposible, y posiblemente no lo sea en un un par de generaciones. Los rusos ya no tienen zares ni príncipes manipulables y corruptos, la revolución se encargó de unos, y Putin al llegar al poder se cepilló a los otros. En China hemos visto que usan a los corruptos para atraer a otros de su cuerda y cepillárselos de cien en cien. Y con el dominio anglo en decadencia otros países irán haciendo limpia a medida que se vayan viendo las ventajas de la desanglificación. No lo veremos nosotros, posiblemente.



Precisamente en sus etapas comunistas, fue cuando peor se llevaron, llegando incluso a un breve enfrentamiento armado por una isla. Y por mi parte ya he dicho lo que pienso, una guerra entre ellos, al revés, sería posible cuando ya no estén los anglos por medio. Es así de triste la cosa.


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Versión Rock del himno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le falta la foto de miss Rusia culo bonito queda pelin gay el vidio


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098398
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098397



hoy tiene sesión sado maso con arnés y látigo con nuestro antonio de spain


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y no con esas se darán cuenta de quién es realmente el enemigo. Unos mirarán a Putin, otros a los chinos, otros a los rojos, otros a los fachas, pero ninguno desviará la mirada para ver los brillantes logos en lo alto de los rascacielos, a nadie se le ocurrirá pensar en los palacetes, todos olvidarán quien vive en los lujosos áticos con piscina.



por la religion ha muerto mucha gente, últimamente se muere por lo políticamente correcto


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Turquía es barato y además el servicio es mucho mejor que en España, donde los camareros se creen ingenieros de teleco.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Nunally dijo:


> Claro. Los rusos son santos. Los soldados que hicieron lo mismo durante el conflicto de chechenia probablemente eran de otro país.



No sabes ni donde está Chechenia en un mapa, ni por qué Rusia entró a defender a Daguistán.
Eres un subnormal bocazas, que te libras de ir al ignore...porque lo tengo lleno y me da pereza hacer limpieza


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (22 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente acojonante es que el Pinguino tonto de los cojones no llegue a más, les estan cayendo a miles y encima dando en el blanco con verdadera precisión.
> 
> Siento contradecirte Belisario en un aspecto, todos los misiles de crucero y balísticos usados hasta la fecha son completamente nuevos, no son heredados de la URSS.
> 
> ...



En realidad no podemos saber exactamente que están usando. Por eso mi analisis habla de posibilidades y capacidades. Personalmente yo si emplearia misiles obsoletos como señuelos o para hostigar objetivos extensos. Pero tarderemos mucho en saber como están maximizando los rusos su arsenal 
Como bien dices los rusos han priorizado durante esta pasada década el desarrollo y fabricación de misiles sobre otras tecnologías. Cada uno usa sus recursos y ventajas competitivas como mejor estima 
Y ademas lo hacen a un precio infinitamente menor que occidente y con mejores resultados
Lo que no tengo aun tan claro es que puedan producir los misiles ahora mismo sin contar con ningún componente occidental o de difícil obtencción en la actual situación de embargo. 
Aunque dado el carácter estratégico que tiene para ellos estas armas, es posible 3 cosas
Que realmente se hayan preocupado de nacionalizar su fabricación al 100%
Que los componentes que no producen sean COTs de fácil adquisición o canibalización de productos civiles 
Que se hayan preocupado de adquirir grandes stock previamente de esos componentes esenciales y tengan cuerda para rato 
o una mezcla de las 2 ultimas









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098398
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098397



Ya no les queda nada que sancionar 
Ya no hay ases en la manga...

Ahora le toca a Rusia...y ahora sí que creo que va a golpear a Europa con el gas.
Por aquí en Moscú se comenta que tras el verano, se cierra el grifo. 
Y comenzará la Primera Edición europea de "Los juegos del Hambre"


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De momento me parece que son ellos los que nos estan jodiendo pero bien ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098473
> 
> ...



por desgracia la única represalia que podemos tomar es hacer un llamamiento a aquellos foreros que tengan acceso carnal a Francesas para que como represalia le den tras tras por atrás duramente y dándolo todo


----------



## Octubrista (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Turquía es barato y además el servicio es mucho mejor que en España, donde los camareros se creen ingenieros de teleco.



En los hoteles de Turquía (de cierto nivel) suelen tener algunos empleados azeries (cuyo idioma es inteligible y prácticamente es turco), que también hablan ruso, así que los turistas rusos encuentran muchas facilidades.

Además ya comenté días atrás que el sudeste asiático está lleno de turistas rusos, muchos estarían por Europa en otras circunstancias.

Supongo que por América Latina también habrá. Al final es "occidente" la que se ha aislado, tal y como dijo Berlusconi, que será muchas cosas, pero tonto no es.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En los hoteles de Turquía (de cierto nivel) suelen tener algunos empleados azaries (cuyo idioma es inteligible y prácticamente es turco), que también hablan ruso, así que los turistas rusos encuentran muchas facilidades.
> 
> Además ya comenté días atrás que el sudeste asiático está lleno de turistas rusos, muchos estarían por Europa en otras circunstancias.
> 
> Supongo que por América Latina también habrá. Al final es "occidente" la que se ha aislado, tal y como dijo Berlusconi, que será muchas cosas, pero tonto no es.



Ten en cuenta que hay más de 30 millones de rusos por el mundo...aunque parezca que solo hay ucranianos con banderitas


----------



## Kreonte (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En realidad no podemos saber exactamente que están usando. Por eso mi analisis habla de posibilidades y capacidades. Personalmente yo si emplearia misiles obsoletos como señuelos o para hostigar objetivos extensos. Pero tarderemos mucho en saber como están maximizando los rusos su arsenal
> Como bien dices los rusos han priorizado durante esta pasada década el desarrollo y fabricación de misiles sobre otras tecnologías. Cada uno usa sus recursos y ventajas competitivas como mejor estima
> Y ademas lo hacen a un precio infinitamente menor que occidente y con mejores resultados
> Lo que no tengo aun tan claro es que puedan producir los misiles ahora mismo sin contar con ningún componente occidental o de difícil obtencción en la actual situación de embargo.
> ...



Rusia ha priorizado en estas últimas dos décadas el desarrollo y fabricación de tecnología militar, en general, no solo misiles. Que en ese campo hayan sobrepasado al desarrollo occidental es otra cosa, pero han sacado aviones, carros, misiles. Todo. Se estaban preparando para esto sin ningún tipo de dudas.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (22 Jun 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Tus post siempre me dejan con la boca abierta. De donde sales? Porque hay ciertas cosas que detallas que requieren MUCHO estudio previo o acceso a información que no es fácil de conseguir para gente de fuera de cierto mundillo.



he sido oficial de un "ejercito de la OTAN" durante décadas y tratado temas de inteligencia y contrainteligencia
, asi que conozco perfectamente como funcionan, su tácticas, sus armas, sus fortalezas y debilidades, y como se "vende" el producto
Por eso me hace tanta gracia oír hablar a payaso flipados como el yago y otros analistas de salón que suelen aparecer por las telepantallas y que siquiera hicieron la mili hablar de temas de estrategia y armas basándose en los folletos publicitarios
También he visto desde dentro cómo el principal arma del globalismo y sus lacayos colocados en el deep state de EEUU, la UE o la OTAN es la propaganda la desinformación y el ataque cognitivo
ahora mismo en occidente estamos en una guerra de 5ª generación donde el conflicto convencional en Ucrania solo es una instrumento para sus fines
igual que lo fue la plandemia o el cambio climático.
Toda guerra se basa en el dominio, en el control del territorio y sus gentes, y esta es una guerra civil, entre las elites y la poblacion, con el objetivo del pleno control y sumisión de las masas.
Mi acceso a la información ahora es muy limitado, pero sé perfectamente que llevan décadas manipulando al a sociedad a gran escala porque lo he vivido desde dentro, y me resulta relativamente fácil identificar sus manipulaciones y engaños, y como analista estoy acostumbrado obtener información del "análisis de los datos, incluso cuando esta es fragmentada o errónea.









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay más de 30 millones de rusos por el mundo...aunque parezca que solo hay ucranianos con banderitas



yo quero que me mande ya tito putin mi rusa


----------



## intensito (22 Jun 2022)

@Zhukov , ¿todo bien?, ¿te han tomado el perfil los otanistas? Veo que no subes parte de guerra desde hace una semana. Espero que se trate de descanso vacacional...


----------



## Malevich (22 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No sólo se aprovechan de esta chapuza las compañías eléctricas francesas, es que con los paupérrimos 20 céntimos de los hidrocarburos también se benefician no residentes en España que cruzan para repostar, y los cientos de miles de automóviles con turistas (que no on pocos).
> 
> Cualquier persona con algo de capacidad intelectual sabía que esas medidas, ni solucionaban nada, y crearían una ventaja a quienes no pagan impuestos como residentes en España (aunque paguen al consumir), porque se les subvenciona.
> 
> Pero bueno , este es el hilo de una guerra en Ucrania...



En Hungría en cambio los coches extranjeros pagan un 60% más.


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Atalaya (22 Jun 2022)

1ª Parte

Entrevista a Javier Couso: “Había dos principios claros en la izquierda, uno era el rechazo a la OTAN, y otro era el Sahara, y los dos se han quebrado”

*Entrevista a Javier Couso: “Había dos principios claros en la izquierda, uno era el rechazo a la OTAN, y otro era el Sahara, y los dos se han quebrado”*


*La OTAN y la UE están en guerra con Rusia, suministrando armamento pesado al ejército ucraniano, que tiene en su estructura militar más de 100.000 neonazis.*

Por *Angelo Nero*​
*La guerra de Ucrania también se libra en el campo de la información. Recordamos ahora la frase de “La primera víctima cuando llega la guerra es la verdad” y nunca como hasta ahora hemos visto un posicionamiento tan claro de los medios de comunicación masivos para mostrarnos la versión oficial. ¿Están los medios españoles ocultando las causas y las consecuencias reales de este conflicto? ¿Está la propaganda desactivando al periodismo de guerra?*

Absolutamente. Yo creo que no hemos vivido algo así, o al menos yo, que tengo 53 años, nunca había visto esta unanimidad en la desinformación, porque se han convertido, la mayoría, la practica totalidad de los medios, incluso esos medios que se denominan progresistas, en parte de la propaganda de guerra ucraniana, o de los servicios de inteligencia anglosajones, tanto británicos como estadounidenses.

Además, bueno, yo soy hermano de una persona que fue asesinada contando la guerra desde el lado iraquí, y ahora no tenemos ni un solo periodista reconocido, de los grandes medios de comunicación, que esté informando desde el otro lado, desde la parte rusa, o desde la parte de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Por lo tanto, no podemos hablar, deontológicamente, de que los medios están ejerciendo periodismo, porque no hay diversidad en las fuentes, y se remiten a contar lo que dice tanto el ministerio de defensa ucraniano, como el servicio de inteligencia militar inglés, esas son sus fuentes de información. Y luego, los periodistas que están allí destacados, están en el lado ucraniano, por lo tanto, yo creo que han matado al periodismo de guerra, evidentemente, lo han conseguido, y es lo peor para una sociedad como la nuestra, o para las sociedades occidentales, que no tengamos diversidad de fuentes, y han llegado hasta a prohibirnos medios que no podemos ver, como pueden ser Russia Today o Sputnik, frente a toda su retórica liberal de la libertad de información y de prensa, pues resulta que lo decide la comisión de la Unión Europea, y todos los gobiernos de la UE hacen caso y nos quitan a los ciudadanos la posibilidad de informarnos, incluso saltándose el artículo 20 de la constitución que nos garantiza el acceso a fuentes informativas diversas.

*A menudo se habla de los compromisos adquiridos por la OTAN tras la desaparición de la Unión Soviética, y sin embargo, en sucesivas etapas, se han sumado países del espacio ex-soviético europeo para acercarse a las fronteras rusas, en una ofensiva larvada, ¿Podemos suponer con esto que la OTAN fue alguna vez una organización meramente defensiva?*

Jamás. Yo que, además, sé un poco de la formación de la OTAN, es una proyección del poder, primero nuclear y luego militar de Estados Unidos para poner las capacidades europeas a su servicio. Hay una frase muy sintomática, que dijo el primer secretario de la OTAN, la del General de la Alianza Atlántica, al señalar que la finalidad de la OTAN es que los americanos se quedaran dentro, los alemanes debajo y los soviéticos fuera, y yo creo que se sigue manteniendo, solo hay que cambiar lo de soviético por ruso, y sigue siendo exactamente igual.

La gran prensa occidental no ha explicado qué ha motivado este conflicto, que, entre otras cosas, está en los incumplimientos que se le hicieron a Gorbachov en la disolución de la Unión Soviética, y que ya los tenemos recogidos por las transcripciones de los intérpretes que asistieron a esas reuniones, en las cuales la Unión Soviética reconocía, y no se iba a inmiscuir en la reunificación alemana, pero siempre que no hubiera ni un milímetro de despliegue de la OTAN hacia el este, y se fue incumpliendo totalmente. Igualmente que se incumplió la Carta de Helsinki y se incumplió la Carta de París.

Es decir, la OTAN ha tenido cinco, ahora entraríamos en la sexta ampliación, si entran Suecia y Finlandia, que ha destrozado las fronteras. Fue la primera que la destrozó creando un estado artificial como es el de Kosovo, y detrás de todo eso está una expansión ofensiva, para cercar a Rusia. Solo hay que ver los mapas, y utilizando, además, Ucrania y el nacionalismo ultra, con elementos neonazis ucranianos, rusófobo, para completar ese cerco que está, prácticamente, hecho, faltando Ucrania y Bielorrusia. Rusia, ahora mismo, está cercada, y se han acercado capacidades ofensivas a sus fronteras.

*La revolución naranja, el Euromaidán, la guerra del Donbás, la represión a las minorías nacionales en Ucrania, no solo rusas, sino húngaras y rumanas… parece que la reciente historia de Ucrania no es, especialmente, la de un estado democrático. Sumado a esto está la fuerte presencia de unidades abiertamente nazis, como el batallón Azov, en su ejército. Sin embargo nos quieren mostrar desde todos los medios que esta es una lucha por la Democracia y la Libertad ¿no nos suena esto a una vieja canción entonada por los EEUU, y que ahora canta a coro Europa? ¿Está la Unión Europea al servicio de los intereses geoestratégicos americanos?*

Absolutamente. Somos una periferia de los Estados Unidos, y la política exterior de la Unión Europea nunca choca con los intereses de los Estados Unidos y lo estamos viendo con esta guerra en Europa, que está afectando claramente a la población europea, que además se está quitando peso político a la UE, y que está con las sanciones que, prácticamente, parecen autosanciones, pues está afectando, claramente, a la calidad de vida y a la economía y macro-economía. Estamos viendo situaciones de inflación, de alza de precios terribles, y alza de precios de combustibles que están afectando a las poblaciones europeas, sobretodo por el interés que ha habido, y lo dicen todos los teóricos del poder estadounidense desde decenas de años, de que nunca pueda haber una relación normalizada entre Europa y Rusia, que es el principal proveedor de energía.

Por lo tanto, lo que estamos viendo, claramente, es que los dirigentes de los países europeos que pertenecen a la UE, pues están haciendo caso y trabajando por los intereses geopolíticos de los Estados Unidos y no por los suyos, ni por los de sus ciudadanos. Lo que pasa, y lo estamos viendo con la prolongación de la guerra, una guerra diseñada por Rusia de largo recorrido, una guerra de maniobra en la cual se utiliza artillería y se va avanzando muy poco a poco, con la intención de no causar bajas en zonas que además son de ascendencia y cultura rusa, pues está quebrando esa unidad, y tenemos a Hungría, tenemos a Serbia, pero tenemos incluso ya el recule, o esa marcha atrás, de esa ofensiva dialéctica y de sanciones de Alemania y Francia, que ya están intentando y abogando por un alto el fuego. Lo que pasa es que, después de toda la retórica, que no solo ha sido retórica, porque esta es una guerra proxy, una guerra por delegación, no se declaró formalmente la guerra, pero la OTAN y la UE están en guerra con Rusia, suministrando armamento pesado al ejército ucraniano, que, como tu bien has dicho, tiene en su estructura militar más de 100.000 neonazis. No solo es el Batallón Azov, si no otros cuantos. Por lo tanto, queda meridianamente claro que a Europa le interesaría llevarse bien con Rusia, y establecer unos esquemas de seguridad común, y no lo está haciendo.

*Algunos sectores de la izquierda española han comparado la ayuda militar española a Ucrania con la que demandaba la España Republicana a las democracias europeas, hablan incluso de la Resistencia Ucraniana como si fuera la guerrilla antifascista, ¿que opinas de esta asociación, que intenta apelar a los sectores que todavía son reacios a posicionarse, no en contra de la guerra, sino a favor, incluso, de una intervención de la OTAN?*

Pues a mi me parece que la izquierda europea, buena parte de ella, también la española, ha perdido el norte. Totalmente. Había dos principios claros en la izquierda, a la izquierda del PSOE, que era el rechazo a la OTAN, como un elemento de proyección del imperialismo estadounidense, y otro era el Sahara, y los dos se han quebrado, sobretodo por parte de las izquierdas que están representadas en este gobierno. Lo peor es que también ha afectado a otras izquierdas que cada día están aceptando más lo que es una guerra diseñada por la OTAN, por provocación y, sobretodo, por la financiación, y el entrenamiento por parte de fuerzas especiales occidentales de todos estos batallones, muchos de ellos nazis.

Por lo tanto, me parece un insulto comparar un gobierno como el ucraniano, que ha prohibido, entre otros, al Partido Comunista, pero a más de once partidos, ayer se prohibía otro socialdemócrata acusándolo de ruso, uno de los países más corruptos, y donde se ha dedicado a prohibir el ruso, a perseguir a las minorías que tienen en su país, incluso con leyes que rozan la exclusión étnica, y me parece que no tiene ninguna comparación con lo que fue la República, que fue un proyecto popular, que, además, fue el primero que se enfrentó con el fascismo y el nazismo que luego llegaría a Europa, que causaría el debacle de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, con más de cincuenta millones de muertos. Me parece un horror, que esta izquierda, que cada día va desapareciendo de Europa, además lo estamos viendo que está siendo sustituida por izquierdas pos-modernas, cercanas al Partido Demócrata o a Los Verdes alemanes, la que, hay que recordar, que fueron los que apoyaron la intervención de la OTAN contra la República Federal Yugoslava y contra Serbia.

*Parece que, viendo los cambios en la política exterior de España con respecto a Marruecos, los derechos humanos, la democracia, y la libertad de los pueblos no tienen mucho que ver en las decisiones de los gobiernos. ¿Consideras que la decisión de abandonar al pueblo saharaui tiene algo que ver con nuestra presencia en está organización militar?*

Bueno, no solo con la presencia en la OTAN, sino también con la sumisión a Estados Unidos. Hay un cálculo de acercarse a EEUU para sacar algunas ventajas geopolíticas, pero estamos viendo que no es así, porque, bueno, Marruecos tiene una política agresiva con España, y con la intención romper con la política española. De estos cuarenta años de incumplir las resoluciones de la ONU, que hablan de la descolonización del Sahara, donde, además, España sigue siendo la potencia administradora, y lo que está haciendo es justo lo contrario, está quedando tan sumisa en su política exterior que incluso no puede tiene la capacidad de que el Gran Imperio le haga caso. Solo hay que ver los desplantes que le ha hecho Biden a España, que en los encuentros, o no se le convoca o está de los últimos.

Por lo tanto yo creo que sí, EEUU ha apostado por Marruecos como su Israel en África, y nos va a costar muy caro no tener una política exterior propia, por el ninguneamiento, que siempre prima más a Marruecos, apoyado claramente por Francia y por EEUU.


----------



## rober713 (22 Jun 2022)

Tremendo video

t.me/intelslava/31690




Los van contando......1, 2,3,.....8 y luego la artilleria hace su trabajo


----------



## Atalaya (22 Jun 2022)

*2ªParte

La opinión pública española está siendo bombardeada continuamente con la propaganda otanista, y se está incubando una rusofobia que está adquiriendo dimensiones delirantes, pero, ¿Es consciente la población española de los riesgos que supone para su propia seguridad el participar de la tensión militarista contra el gobierno ruso?*

Claro que no lo sabe porque se lo ocultan. La población española no sabe las bases que tenemos aquí. Nosotros tenemos un centro combinado de la OTAN en Torrejón, tenemos la escuela de pilotos en Bétera, Fuerza Conjunta de Muy Alta Disponibilidad de la OTAN, además de las bases de utilización, eufemísticamente llamadas, conjuntas, de Rota y Morón. Además en Rota está la Aegis Naval, es decir, el Sistema Antimisiles en su parte naval, el resto está en Rumanía y en Polonia, y la población española no es consciente de que seríamos uno de los primeros objetivos, si hay una escalada nuclear, sobretodo si no se limitara a una escalada nuclear limitada, valga la redundancia, en la primera fase, en la segunda fase o en la tercera ya se bombardearía con misiles nucleares estas bases, con lo cual afectaría a la población española.

Pero, además, es que la población española le han vendido un despliegue, que tenemos ahora, terrestre y aéreo, en los países bálticos, con unidades militares españolas, y participamos, además, en toda la proyección naval hacia el Mar Negro, con la segunda agrupación de la OTAN. Por lo tanto estamos inmersos en una política agresiva, hacia Rusia que ya nos costó, con las primeras sanciones, perder 40.000 puestos de trabajo en el área mediterránea, con las exportaciones de cítricos, que se dejaron de comprar y eso nunca se le cuenta a la ciudadanía española. Por lo tanto, es normal, ha sido bombardeada, sistemáticamente, con que los rusos son malos, malísimos, y ha comprado algo que es terrible, que es una xenofobia y un racismo hacia una población y un gobierno, con los cuales no deberíamos de tener ningún problema.

Es curioso como ha bajado esa historia que ha llegado, a mí me recordaba a las campañas que hacían los nazis de los cristales rotos, intentar cerrar museos y centros culturales, renombrar la ensaladilla rusa, hablar en contra de la cultura de grandes literatos o músicos, incluso ha habido agresiones a ciudadanos rusos, por lo tanto yo creo que es terrible esta propaganda xenofobia y racista, y belicista que nos están metiendo, a pesar que ahora estamos comprobando como todo aquello que nos contaron era mentira, Ucrania nunca estuvo ganando la guerra, y ahora que la está perdiendo pues solo hay que ver como baja la cantidad de ese bombardeo masivo de noticias contra Rusia, porque la realidad ya no es la que contaban, ni siquiera los llamados periodistas, o, lo peor, los llamados expertos, que algunos de ellos tendrían que pedir perdón, porque además, los grandes medios, apartaron a aquellos que, como los militares, el Coronel Baños y otros, que estaban más cercanos a la realidad, porque son profesionales de la guerra, y estaban contando como estaba desarrollándose la guerra, pero no entraba dentro de los marcos propagandísticos que compraron todos los medios occidentales.

*Contra todo pronóstico, la guerra de Ucrania ha despertado en muchos puntos del país los comités anti-OTAN de los años ochenta, aún en un momento de extrema debilidad de la izquierda estatal, ¿puede ser este un aglutinante para una reorganización de esta izquierda que parece condenada a menguar si no logra entenderse?*

Bueno, yo creo que es un fenómeno que ya vivimos con la intervención y la desestabilización de Siria, también con una propaganda casi unánime en contra del gobierno sirio, que se defendía de grupos terroristas, que actuaron antes y después en Europa, con atentados terribles, se dio el mismo caso, salieron muchos Comités de apoyo a Siria, que fueron por lo menos introduciendo unos parámetros ideológicos y de propaganda para trabajar a favor de la solidaridad con ese pueblo. Ahora, con la guerra de Ucrania, yo creo que ha pasado exactamente igual, y hay mucha gente que se está activando en lo que, como dije, era uno de los adns compartidos por todas las izquierdas, que habitan en el estado español.

Creo que es un buen punto de partida, y además creo que hay necesidad, de tener representación parlamentaria de alguna fuerza que tenga claro que para la estructura de Europa no hace falta la OTAN y que hay que salirse y hay que crear otros sistemas de seguridad. Por ejemplo, aunque no todas las posturas las comparta, Mélonchon lo dijo en su programa, que había que salirse de la OTAN, ese es algo que se han olvidado los políticos de izquierda española, y creo que es algo que hay recuperar, y ojalá sea así ir creando aglutinantes que den paso una izquierda que, por lo menos, recuerde sus principios y no los traicione.

*Ucrania ha sido un peón para desestabilizar Europa, a la que se le sigue mostrando el horizonte de la Unión Europea y de la OTAN, que parece cada vez más lejano. ¿Ha sido el gran estratega de todo este conflicto EEUU, que parece el que, hasta ahora, está quitando más réditos, vendiendo a los europeos el gas, que antes compraban a Rusia a la mitad de precio?*

Si. Claramente. El campeón de este conflicto va a ser EEUU, pero Rusia también va a ganar. Rusia está consolidando un nuevo orden geopolítico y además está mirando a Asia, pero también hay que señalar que no ha habido ningún país de América Latina ni de África que haya aprobado sanciones contra él, ni siquiera la mayoría de los países de Asia. Estamos viendo como se está reorganizando el mundo frente a aquello que llamaban la opinión pública internacional, que realmente se reduce a los cincuenta y pico países que están en la órbita de Estados Unidos.

Por lo tanto, creo que ha ganado EEUU, precisamente rompiendo el suministro de gas y petroleo ruso, y sustituyéndolo por el suyo, con todo el fraking, o non ha enemistado a nosotros, con nuestro mayor suministrador de energía, que era Argelia, y que, actualmente, ha sido sustituido por EEUU con un gas que, además, es anti ecológico, que hay que licuarlo y que hay que regasificarlo y mandarlo por barcos. Nos cuesta un 40% más caro, pero nuestro gobierno, y las élites están dispuestas, no sólo a ser subalternos, sino a pagar por esa subalternidad.

Esta claro que EEUU es el que ha intentando desestabilizar Europa y lo ha logrado, sobretodo demostrando que Europa es un enano geopolítico, y que cada día lo será más.

*Por ultimo, hablábamos al principio de que esta guerra también se libra en el campo de la información, y una de sus víctimas es, precisamente, un periodista español, que lleva más de cien días encarcelado en una prisión polaca, sin poder comunicar con su abogado. ¿Que opinión tienes sobre el caso de Pablo González, que ha tenido bien poca repercusión en los medios españoles?*

Me parece una vergüenza, independientemente de las acusaciones contra el, la incomparecencia del estado español, del gobierno español, y de la presencia como un país autónomo exigiendo a un socio que comparte, además, dos organizaciones como la Union Europea y la OTAN, y que ha sido demonizado, por parte de este gobierno como es Polonia, y que no sea capaz de estar exigiéndole que haya un respeto dentro de las garantías de un estado de derecho, y de la Carta de Derechos Europeos, por lo tanto, es una muestra más de la sumisión de este gobierno. Ni tan siguiera sus sectores progresistas, que forman parte, están ejerciendo una presión para exigir a Polonia que de todas las garantías y deje comunicarse con su familia, y normalice la asistencia letrada. Y eso es una muestra de lo bajo que han caido las personas de este gobierno que pertenecen a Podemos, Izquierda Unida, incluso al Partido Comunista de España, con lo cual es un horror, una vergüenza, que no le den asistencia a un periodista español. Yo me enfado todos los días, lo intento recordar pero, por desgracia, es así, es una víctima colateral.

Está claro, a Polonia se le ataca por determinadas cosas, pero cuando es una parte fundamental en la agresión a Rusia, se le perdonan todas las cosas, y vemos que quien manda realmente son los intereses de los Estados Unidos.

*Que diferente si Pablo González estuviera en una prisión rusa, ¿verdad?*

Si Pablo hubiera sido detenido por los rusos, por el gobierno o el ejército ruso, abriría telediarios, habría plataformas y todos los grandes periodistas de este país estarían escribiendo cartas. Lo que nos demuestra que, ni siquiera por corporativismo, están sobre el caso. Es lo mismo que cuando se prohibido Rusia Today y Sputnik, eso es un ataque a cualquier periodista, porque con eses criterios se puede prohibir cualquier medio. En teoría, la constitución dice que solo se puede cerrar los medios en algunos estados, en estado de sitio, de guerra, y o por orden de un juez, y por lo tanto deberían haber saltado, porque es una merma de la libertad de información, pero no están por esa labor. La mayoría de los periodistas están absolutamente comprados y han aceptado este nivel de censura, incluso contra su propia población.

*Ha sido un verdadero placer hablar contigo y mostrar a nuestros lectores a una de esas voces críticas, de las que estamos muy necesitados en este estado, donde la profesión de periodismo está al servicio de la versión oficial.*

Si, cada vez vamos a peor. Tu has visto, en los primeros momentos de persecución, de voces disidentes, que llegaron incluso al Coronel Baños, que no es que sea una persona de ultra izquierda, y un Teniente General, los apartaron inmediatamente. Nos meten en listas negras, a mi me han acusado en portadas de conspiranoico, de pro-ruso. Echo en falta más voces, pero, por lo menos, yo nunca me he callado, y si puedo aportar un poco, lo aportaré contra estas guerras que ha producido el imperialismo y que ha traído otra vez la guerra a Europa, con terribles consecuencias para la población.


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La Casa Blanca está conmocionada por las palabras de Peskov sobre la posibilidad de la pena de muerte para los mercenarios estadounidenses*
> 
> Estados Unidos está conmocionado de que un funcionario ruso pueda sugerir la posibilidad de la pena de muerte para los estadounidenses que fueron a Ucrania, acusados de mercenarismo. Así lo afirmó el martes en una sesión informativa periódica del coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional (NSC) de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby, al comentar las palabras del secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov, quien no descartar la posibilidad de una decisión judicial sobre la pena capital.
> 
> ...



Sería inmoral dar el mismo tratamiento a un soldado capturado que combate por deber o por obligación que a quién va a la guerra como soldado de fortuna sólo por la paga a matar a los hijos y a los padres de otros.

“Conmocionados” dicen los hijos de puta. Seguro que ellos serían muy humanitarios con un extranjero que fuera a EEUU a disparar contra sus militares.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Thierry Meysann sobre la razón por la que los ucranianos dejan a sus muertos en el campo de batalla

Los dejan allí porque, según creen los fascistas ucranianos, se levantarán de nuevo y lucharán.
El estropicio mental al que les han sometido es de Champions...

Ucrania: La ideología de los banderistas

_*"...se trata de una preparación para la batalla escatológica entre el bien y el mal. 
Según la mitología escandinava, cuando se libraba una batalla de los varegos,
las valquirias bajaban al campo de batalla montadas en lobos. Decidian quiénes
de los valientes vikingos morirían. Luego se llevaban sus almas al Valhalla
para formar con ellas el futuro ejército de la "última batalla". 
Así, los hombres caídos en el campo de honor no eran víctimas del destino, *_
*sino que eran elegidos para un destino glorioso."*


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 Jun 2022)

Ayer vi un video colgado por un forista, siento mucho no haber anotado quién de vosotros ha sido. Me ha dejado tan mal que no he podido mandarlo todavía a mi entorno porque es de ponerse enfermo, de los que afectan de verdad. Es este y hay que verlo entero:



Llamadme ilusa, pero hasta ahora quería pensar que todo el daño que hacen los ejércitos otánicos invadiendo el mundo era desconocido por la gran mayoría de los mandos, que solo las élites de la cima eran conscientes. Pero en este vídeo vemos que lo saben la gran mayoría de los mandos. La gran mayoría. 

Y lo siguen haciendo, plenamente conscientes. 
Y fomentan, cultivan, enseñan y pagan a soldados psicópatas para que lo hagan

No se pueden cometer atrocidades peores. 

Pensaba que lo había visto todo en esta vida y no, porque no quieres-puedes pensar que tienes al diablo metido en tu propia casa.

Ahora me creo la conspiranoia que explicaba los crímenes espeluznantes contra menores cometidos en el levante español hace unos años, cuando había una base de entrenamiento (decían que del mossad, pero a saber de quién) en una de las fincas de la zona... Hay hilos en este foro que tratan sobre ello, quien quiera que los busque. Hoy no estoy para más descenso a los infiernos.


----------



## Xan Solo (22 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Thierry Meysann sobre la razón por la que los ucranianos dejan a sus muertos en el campo de batalla
> 
> Los dejan allí porque, según creen los fascistas ucranianos, se levantarán de nuevo y lucharán.
> El estropicio mental al que les han sometido es de Champions...
> ...



Meysann está un tanto pirado... No se los llevan porque es un trabajo jodido... y prefieren que lo hagan los rusos. Recuperar cadáveres es algo que puede mermar la moral, así que prefieren ignorar el problema. 

Lo de las valquirias... una fumada de campeonato.


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, la verdad es que Ucrania se está convirtiendo en una trituradora económica para la Unión Europea y para Estados Unidos.
> 
> Yo, como paranoico que soy, creo que todo esto está ya más que "sabido", ya que no me entra en la cabeza que los lideres y consejeros de los 40 países de la OTAN puedan ser tan subnormales como para destruir toda su economía a posta.



Pues no debería creer tal cosa...

Qué política se sigue en cualquier empresa... en cualquier organización... en cualquier escenario público:

- La meritocracia... todo el mundo SUELE considerar este método el más científico y le más idoneo, pero... NO ES ASÍ... con la meritocracia los que ascienden son aquellos que son más adecuados al poder imperante, lo que de hecho SUPONE que se amplifican las metodologías que este poder impone y no sólo eso, ADEMAS quienes ascienden no sólo amparan tales políticas, sino las amplifican al suponer de hecho un referente de cara al resto... al final, lo que acaba aconteciendo es que quienes por cualquier causa DISIENTEN del proceder son DEPURADOS y fruto de ello no existen DISENSIONES... al final la estupidez, PRINCIPIO DE PETER manda, acaba hacíendose con el control total y absoluto del mando... 

- Casi en todas las épocas era la antigüedad como norma lo que suponía ascensos, salvo en casos muy excepcionales, se tenía que pasar tiempo y tiempo en cargos menores e ir esperando el turno... esto suponía que los entes y empresas fuesen TERRIBLEMENTE conservadoras y muy pulcras en seguir políticas continuistas, PERO tenía una ventaja y es que cuando alguien llegaba a la cima, llegaba por esa antigüedad y no le importaba MUCHO, ni POCO disentir, dado que ahí no le ponía nadie, era el tiempo de dedicación... aquello creaba INEVITABLEMENTE grupos y disidencias varias... se volvían organizaciones más elefantíacas, pero a cambio más lentas y conservadoras a la par que IMPOSIBLES de gestionar sin esas DISENSIONES...

En lo tocante a la política:

- Hay alguna duda sobre que los mercados gobiernan ADECUADAMENTE el mundo financiero y económico...????????????????

¿Es verdad eso?; NO, ya con ver cómo se gestionó lo del Libor, un auténtico CRIMEN político-económico-social y LEGAL pues queda todo dicho... 

La OTAN tiene a un tipo que ha mantenido que se iba a arruinar a Rusia con este escenario Ucraniano... la realidad no puede ser más tozuda... ¿¿¿¿qué se ha hecho para DEPURAR responsabilidades?????; ¿¿¿qué se va a hacer???...

Qué se hizo con el LIBOR... qué se hizo en VW... 

El LIBEGALISMO ha conseguido un mundo gobernado por INUTILES e INCAPACES que aceptan sin rechistar todo tipo de aberraciones sin base alguna... qué esperar de ellos...

PUES LO QUE TENEMOS...


----------



## kikepm (22 Jun 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Absolutamente. Yo creo que no hemos vivido algo así, o al menos yo, que tengo 53 años, nunca había visto esta unanimidad en la desinformación, porque se han convertido, la mayoría, la practica totalidad de los medios, incluso esos medios que se denominan progresistas, en parte de la propaganda de guerra ucraniana, o de los servicios de inteligencia anglosajones, tanto británicos como estadounidenses.



Mala memoria tiene Javier, hay un ejemplo evidente de la propaganda masiva realizada también por medios de izquierda, que no fue otra que los bombardeos de Serbia por parte de las fuerzas de la OTAN.

Este tipo de olvido selectivo, (y que la gente ya no recuerde el calor del verano de 2003, con gente mayor muriendo a saco en Francia y España, donde se ocultaba por los medios), es el tipo de cosas que nunca termino de entender.

Bueno, miento, si que entiendo lo de Serbia.

Gente como Couso probablemente no estaban muy en contra de los bombardeos de Serbia (en 1999 el mito de la izquierda como valedora de derechos humanos se destruyó por completo), y creían por entonces en la propaganda de la OTAN y la UE sobre los malos malísimos de los serbobosnios, y otras muchas lindezas que aún permanecen en la mente del borrego medio español.


¿Hay alguna cosa que nos digan los grandes medios y los políticos que sea verdad? Una sola, pregunto.


----------



## apocalippsis (22 Jun 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tu madre es puta, ya sabes lo que eres. Pedazo de mierda.



Venga maricon que haces por aqui, ya asomas la patita no ganan los tuyos ?, anda vete con el txusqui y que te den por culo.......


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo último que necesitamos aquí son tocapelotas poniendose estupendos, el Monje es un hijo de puta, pero es NUESTRO HIJO DE PUTA.



El Monje lo hace lo mejor que puede, son mas de 40 paises en contra de Rusia.


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Ayer vi un video colgado por un forista, siento mucho no haber anotado quién de vosotros ha sido. Me ha dejado tan mal que no he podido mandarlo todavía a mi entorno porque es de ponerse enfermo, de los que afectan de verdad. Es este y hay que verlo entero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caray... permíteme que te diga:

- Pero qué cohones crees que es JUAN TA NA MO... ¿una cárcel para sodomizar a tipos traídos desde lejanas tierras en costosos aviones????'... tú crees que el Tio Sam tiene PEORES y MAS CRUELES personajes a la hora de sodomizar que los que puedan existir en Arabia, Pakistán, Turquía, Irán o la misma Israel... y los tiene que llevar a Cuba, a un reducto cubano dónde no entra ni cristo... a ver...

En JUAN TA NA MO, lo que hay es una especie de JUES POIN... no te lleves a engaño... y no, no tengo pruebas, pero basta pensar en lo que le cuesta al Tio Sam semejante artificio para saber que ahí no van a ir presos... ahí van TURISTAS bien pagados y con una finalidad LUDICA...

En siria no había unos desarrapados sin gobierno... había un grupo de MERCENARIOS tácticamente bien entrenados y con una dirección muy bien preparada...


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Mala memoria tiene Javier, hay un ejemplo evidente de la propaganda masiva realizada también por medios de izquierda, que no fue otra que los bombardeos de Serbia por parte de las fuerzas de la OTAN.
> 
> Este tipo de olvido selectivo, (y que la gente ya no recuerde el calor del verano de 2003, con gente mayor muriendo a saco en Francia y España, donde se ocultaba por los medios), es el tipo de cosas que nunca termino de entender.
> 
> ...



Durante la guerra de Kosovo, los que estábamos claramente en contra éramos cuatro gatos, incluso amplios sectores de la izquierda cayeron en la trampa, tragándose toda la propaganda antiserbia (ahora reciclada como propaganda antirrusa) El piloto del F-117 derribado en Yugoslavia reconoció años más tarde que les habían mentido acerca de Serbia y los serbios.


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero esta gente que toma? Y lo de ellos con Rusia y las sanciones.
> Niños, son niños.




Ni de coña son niños, te remito de nuevo al vídeo del ex-coronel. Aquí no quedan inocentes:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues no debería creer tal cosa...
> 
> Qué política se sigue en cualquier empresa... en cualquier organización... en cualquier escenario público:
> 
> ...



Absolutamente de acuerdo con lo de las empresas, joder, bien explicado


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1098324
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidado con esto...

Hasta no hace demasiado, hablo apenas de un PAR DE MESES, nadie hubiese apostado por el Rublo...

Ahora la situación es tan extremadamente complicada para todo occidente que el Rublo parece casi INMUNE a casi CUALQUIER ESCENARIO...

Y esto que acabo de decir es vital en un mundo a la desesperada... es muy probable que con todas las noticias que estás surgiendo, que con todo lo que se está viviendo el mundo de las finanzas ya esté buscando a la desesperada para protegerse en el RUBLO y como esto sea asi, vamos a vivir situaciones muy complicadas... y Rusia no menos, su banco central puede en no demasiado verse casi superado por las realidades que se le presenten...









El ‘negro de humo’, el componente clave de los neumáticos que ya no llega de Rusia: ¿Peligran las ruedas en unos meses?


Solo en el mes de abril, la producción de coches en España ha caído un 10,3% respecto al mismo mes de 2021, que ya fue un ejercicio complicado. El p




www.niusdiario.es





Pongo esta noticia para que se entienda la reflexión... la URSS era un país capaz de mantener seriamente una guerra, aguantar a su población más o menos dignamente viviendo, a la par sostenía en esencia gran parte de las economías del bloque soviético... COMO podía hacerlo sin tener un cierto grado de producción más que respetable... la Rusia actual perdió mucho con respeto a la gerenciación, ciertamente, pero NO DEBEMOS olvidar que eso fue hace sólo unos poco más de 20 años y que muchos de esos gestores vuelven a estar al mando...

En una situación como la actual, bajo un crash mundial económico, es muy probable que EL DINERO SE VUELVA COBARDE y fruto de ello empiece a buscar DESESPERADAMENTE protección...

Como se suele decir: "Que dios nos coja a todos confesados como esto ocurra..."

Vamos viendo, pero... cuídense todos, porque me temo que lo de Ucrania es una gran bola que va cogiendo cada día más y más masa y no trae nada bueno...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Jun 2022)

*Alemania: El triunfo de la voluntad de defenderse*


*Sobre la estrategia, el psicoanálisis y el efecto de la propaganda de guerra en la cultura política y la industria cultural, con especial atención a sus efectos* *en Alemania con la guerra de Ucrania y su pasado reciente.*

Los críticos de la participación de Alemania en la "guerra defensiva del mundo libre contra Putin" son expuestos a espectáculos de linchamiento verbal en los Talkshows. El "lumpenpacifista" es conducido sin piedad por el terreno minado del discurso de Markus Lanz[1] y compañía, sus objeciones razonables disueltas completamente en ácido moral con comparaciones ridículas y retórica alarmista. La continuación propagandística de la guerra, tomada como libertad de expresión por otros medios, no puede prescindir de una "imagen del enemigo" nítida, como exigió recientemente la presidenta de la comisión de defensa del parlamento federal, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann (FDP).

Con la escalada de la guerra de Ucrania, la evolución del establishment mediático ha virado repentinamente hacia otra de sus cualidades que ya se perfilaba desde hacía tiempo: la movilización general del Cuarto Poder, que siempre ha actuado demasiado como un negocio para ser un instrumento de la Ilustración, como antaño deseó Jean-Jacques Rousseau. La propaganda es un elemento estructural de la industria de la cultura que afianza ideológicamente el dominio de las élites económicas en la sociedad capitalista en unas circunstancias principalmente pacíficas. Pero en caso de guerra se quita el seguro y se coloca en posición como se hace con un arma. Los periodistas son "soldados" en la "batalla por la opinión pública", tan importante como los ataques aéreos, dijo el entonces portavoz de la OTAN, Jamie Shea, tras la guerra de Kosovo en 1999.

*Odio a todo lo ruso*

La propaganda tiene especial éxito cuando se sirve de los métodos de la publicidad, con la que también se generan "opiniones democráticas", según manifestó Bertrand Russell ya en 1922. La suave persuasión -ya sea para comprar un champú de cuidado íntimo o para identificarse con los militares ucranianos- mantiene la apariencia de que el cliente es soberano ante el mercado, su decisión es autónoma. Al fin y al cabo, la publicidad solo hace una oferta y da una recomendación. El publicista Edward Bernays, sobrino de Sigmund Freud, tenía buenas razones para rebautizarla como "relaciones públicas" cuando desarrolló, ya durante la Primera Guerra Mundial, un elaborado concepto de profundidad psicológica a favor de la propaganda bélica bajo el título "Hacer el mundo seguro para la democracia" (“Make the World Safe for Democracy”).

Hoy en día, opera en conformidad con el espíritu de la época (_Zeitgeist_) neoliberal, que refleja al ser humano exclusivamente como una mónada de consumo sin historia a través de Tik Tok, Watson y Vice. En consecuencia, la guerra de Ucrania es presentada a través de una narración radical subjetiva, sobre - y estrictamente orientada a la narrativa del "occidente civilizado" - destinos individuales seleccionados de civiles en Leópolis o Bucha, nunca en Donetsk y otras zonas controladas por Rusia que son bombardeadas con armas de la OTAN. Mucho menos que los crímenes de guerra de los "chicos buenos", el usuario no debe llegar a percibir la verdad que más socava y descompone la moral en un ejército: El enemigo también tiene rostro humano. También son importantes las imágenes y los vídeos llamativos que, aunque capten atrocidades, "pueden ser inspiradores", como escribió Susan Sontag en su ensayo de 2003 "_Das Leiden anderer betrachten_" (Contemplar el sufrimiento de los demás). El blanco principal al que apuntan es la máxima "explotación de los sentimientos" y la "desconexión rutinaria de las reacciones emocionales".

La emoción que predomina en la actualidad es el odio a todo lo ruso, especialmente a los soldados de Moscú y sus mandos, que no solo se muestran como incendiarios, saqueadores y violadores, sino que son escenificados como en la película de Hollywood "La marea roja", que ilustró el discurso de Ronald Reagan sobre "El imperio del mal" en los años ochenta. Según una de las tesis del estudio del científico cultural Tom Holert y el psicólogo Mark Terkessidis sobre "La guerra como cultura de masas en el siglo XXI", las guerras reales y las imágenes comerciales de la guerra están desde hace tiempo inextricablemente entrelazadas. Tanto los combatientes como los ideologemas y los objetivos se procesan de forma cultural-industrial.

Al igual que la publicidad, la propaganda trabaja principalmente en la esfera del inconsciente y se sirve de los miedos de las personas. En las sociedades de los países que han puesto los acentos más sangrientos en la historia del colonialismo y el imperialismo, domina un "sentimiento de persecución", bajo el lema "Alguien vendrá tras nosotros", como dijo Noam Chomsky en una entrevista sobre Estados Unidos. Sus élites gobernantes prefieren hacer uso de los "principios de la propaganda de guerra", apostrofados por la historiadora Anne Morelli en referencia al escritor y pacifista británico Arthur Ponsonby, que apuntan a la auto victimización y se prestan como base ideológica para la fabricación de mitos victimistas: "El bando enemigo es el único responsable de la guerra"; su "líder tiene cara de diablo", etc.

*Movilización con kitsch*

Esto funciona excelentemente en Alemania, que bajo Hitler organizó, para colmo, el más singular genocidio administrado burocráticamente hasta el momento. En 1989, debido a las ansias de "normalización", Alemania interrumpió la superación de su pasado - al que ni siquiera había permitido superar en primer lugar en su parte occidental - en lo que respecta a los crímenes nazis contra la población de la Unión Soviética. Así, a día de hoy, no solo no se perdona a los judíos por Auschwitz (Zvi Rex)[2] - ciertamente, no se puede perdonar a los rusos por Leningrado. "La historia no se repite y, sin embargo, se realiza una repetición forzada" mientras la confrontación con los acontecimientos históricos traumáticos no conduzca a un cambio de conciencia, según Alexander y Margarete Mitscherlich en su tratado de 1967 "La incapacidad de hacer el duelo". La culpa reprimida siempre conduce a sentimientos de venganza. Si para la reacción alemana, por sus vínculos con Occidente, no es oportuno hablar de un "holocausto de bombas" en Dresde, al menos no quiere callar sobre la gran catástrofe alemana: Con el título "Como una vez en Stalingrado", la revista _Stern_ ideologizó en abril las batallas por Azovstal y cayó en una excitación febril con los ucranianos asediados, entre ellos cientos de fanáticos combatientes nazis. "El espíritu de sacrificio tuvo su razón de ser", anunció el canal de noticias NTV bajo el título "Las acerías han caído en Mariupol" cuando tuvo lugar la rendición, después de que los medios de comunicación de calidad alemanes ya hubieran entonado necrológicas envueltas en un misticismo oscuro y a la luz del fuego: "Los últimos días" de los ucranianos en el búnker se escenificaron como un espectáculo magnífico y profundamente sensual lleno de obsesión fascistoide por la ofrenda en sacrificio de "los héroes", hasta que finalmente fue cancelado por el gobierno de Kiev. 

El historiador Saul Friedländer dejó constancia de los estímulos - como un enorme "poder de penetración emocional" - que ponen en contacto el _kitsch_ (una manifestación depravada del mito) con la muerte, la armonía y el horror, y se refirió a la observación de Heiner Müller de los años ochenta: "Alemania sigue jugando a los nibelungos". Sin embargo, el hecho de que las "fantasías catastrofistas" y otros "reflejos del nazismo" no solo sean recibidos por un amplio público lleno de deseos de regresión, sino que también desplieguen un " poder de movilización política extremo", también tiene su base en un rasgo característico de la sociedad capitalista: Dado que en situaciones de crisis graves ésta amenaza con volver a desatar en cualquier momento el potencial fascista que tiene almacenado, su industria de la cultura no es concebible sin mostrar a Hitler como un romántico belicista empapado de patetismo. "Estamos constantemente rodeados de _kitsch_, estamos hasta el cuello de él", dice Friedländer, "y precisamente por eso estas imágenes y emociones son tan fascinantes".

*Azul-amarillo brillante*

El decálogo de la propaganda de guerra de Anne Morelli incluye también el quinto poder crítico, los intelectuales y artistas, los satíricos y los cabareteros. Quien no se deje confundir por el humo de la pólvora verá su disponibilidad determinada por las leyes del mercado, bajo pena de no ser elegido y, en última instancia, de hundimiento profesional. En cualquier caso, los trabajadores de la cultura están especialmente condicionados a definirse según la prioridad de volver a ser utilizados y a dejarse instrumentalizar para los conciertos deseados no solo del capital de los medios de comunicación y la industria del entretenimiento: Ya sea la actuación de la orquesta sinfónica o la del cantautor, desde hace meses los escenarios se iluminan solo de azul y amarillo, a menudo con un orwelliano símbolo de la paz deformado como telón de fondo, ante el cual se exige: "¡Más armas para Ucrania!". Incluso los artistas del cabaret "Anstalt", celebrados durante mucho tiempo como inconformistas, sirven de bufones de la corte para el presidente ucraniano Zelenski, proclamado "rey de corazones" por la prensa sensacionalista. En contraste con el "fascista belicista" de Rusia, Zelenski es muy "simpático", aunque dé rienda suelta a los nazis para torturar y asesinar a los miembros de la oposición y prohibir sus partidos y medios de comunicación. Desde la subcultura anarquista, las bandas de punk piden la palabra como testigos principales de la izquierda radical contra el movimiento pacifista: "¿Por qué no somos una fuerza especial o algún tipo de fuerza de intervención?", se lamenta Feine Sahne Fischfilet,[3] demostrando su vocación para la guerra, y confirmando lo que Rheinmetall[4] y Ursula von der Leyen siempre han sabido: "Las cadenas de luces por la paz ya no son suficientes”.

El sociólogo Heinz Steinert sostenía que la propaganda ofrecía una "alianza de trabajo": "Somos la raza superior, amenazada por los demás", era su credo. "El énfasis está en primer lugar en el 'nosotros': la propaganda establece una comunidad imaginaria a la que se supone que se pertenece y se quiere pertenecer - y a la que al mismo tiempo no todo el mundo puede pertenecer".

Cuando la política, la cultura y el periodismo ya no toleran ni siquiera "un poco de paz", cuando la publicidad se convierte en órdenes, los debates en tribunales y el individuo queda completamente subyugado al triunfo de la voluntad de defenderse, opcionalmente como un recluta con obediencia ciega o como un enemigo mortal al que hay que eliminar, entonces las cosas pintan mal para la democracia burguesa. En palabras de Steinert: "En la propaganda de la guerra, de la aniquilación y de la exclusión, la gestión del raciocinio se convierte en producción de ideología con sacrificios humanos”.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

El 21 de junio, hasta 500 militares de la brigada mecanizada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas y equipo militar, estacionados en las tiendas de la planta de construcción naval Nikolaev Okean, fueron destruidos como resultado de un ataque con armas de alta precisión. de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas”, dijo.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En realidad no podemos saber exactamente que están usando. Por eso mi analisis habla de posibilidades y capacidades. Personalmente yo si emplearia misiles obsoletos como señuelos o para hostigar objetivos extensos. Pero tarderemos mucho en saber como están maximizando los rusos su arsenal
> Como bien dices los rusos han priorizado durante esta pasada década el desarrollo y fabricación de misiles sobre otras tecnologías. Cada uno usa sus recursos y ventajas competitivas como mejor estima
> Y ademas lo hacen a un precio infinitamente menor que occidente y con mejores resultados
> Lo que no tengo aun tan claro es que puedan producir los misiles ahora mismo sin contar con ningún componente occidental o de difícil obtencción en la actual situación de embargo.
> ...




Si necesitan algún componente que por el motivo que sea no lo fabrican, no te preocupes, que hay muchas formas de agenciar algo además de la compra directa por muchas sanciones que haya de por medio. Las "sanciones" solo son tratar de poner puertas al campo.

Fijate lo "sancionada" que está la coca y la calle está llena.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Afortunado aquel que aún disponga de butano en casa, 2-3 bombonas para empezar el invierno no irían mal.


*Berlín calificó la escasez de gas como "ataque ruso" y está lista para declarar el estado de emergencia*
Hoy, 10:00

El ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, en el congreso anual de la Asociación de la Industria Alemana BDI, se quejó de que Rusia, supuestamente con el propósito de ejercer presión política, reduce el suministro de gas a Alemania a través del gasoducto Nord Stream. Según el periódico Die Welt, las autoridades están listas para declarar el estado de emergencia en el país. 


La restricción del suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream es también un ataque contra nosotros, un ataque económico contra nosotros. En este caso, el ataque se produce... conscientemente

- dijo el vicecanciller alemán.

Mientras tanto, antes, el representante oficial del presidente ruso, Dmitry Peskov, destacó que la disminución en el volumen de transporte de gas desde la Federación Rusa a los consumidores europeos se debe al hecho de que la parte rusa no puede recibir turbinas Siemens desde Canadá, enviadas allí para reparaciones programadas. . El retraso está relacionado con las sanciones de Ottawa contra Moscú.

Al mismo tiempo, según Forbes, en caso de cese total del suministro de combustible azul de Rusia a Alemania, el país se hundirá en una profunda recesión. Los industriales alemanes advierten sobre esto.

Junto con Berlín, Praga expresó su preocupación por una posible escasez de gas. El comisionado de Seguridad Energética, Vaclav Bartuska, dijo que la República Checa está lista para "quemarlo todo" para proporcionar electricidad a los ciudadanos del país en caso de un corte en el suministro de gas.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Si necesitan algún componente que por el motivo que sea no lo fabrican, no te preocupes, que hay muchas formas de agenciar algo además de la compra directa por muchas sanciones que haya de por medio. Las "sanciones" solo son tratar de poner puertas al campo.
> 
> Fijate lo "sancionada" que está la coca y la calle está llena.



Si una persona corriente y moliente puede hacerse con casi cualquier cosa sólo con saber buscar, qué no podrá hacer un país entero. ¿Alguien se cree que Rusia ha dejado de recibir repuestos para sus aviones comerciales? Seria como pensar que Microsoft lucha denodadamente contra la piratería...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

*Gran Bretaña comenzó los preparativos para la guerra con Rusia: ¿una amenaza o una estratagema?*
Hoy, 11:31



Ahora existe una necesidad urgente de crear un ejército que pueda luchar junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla. Somos la generación que debe preparar el ejército para luchar de nuevo en Europa

- dijo el nuevo jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Terrestres Británicas, el general Patrick Sanders.

En una carta enviada a sus subordinados, enfatizó que la tarea clave del ejército británico es la defensa de su país, para lo cual deben estar preparados para "participar en guerras en tierra y ganarlas". Y dado que nuestro ejército no tenía planes de aterrizar en el territorio del Reino Unido, está claro que Sanders está insinuando una guerra con Rusia en el territorio de Europa continental.


----------



## Teuro (22 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Eslovaquia ha aprobado el envío de 12 Mig-29 a Ucrania. Debemos reconocer todos el gran acierto que supuso la incorporación de los países del este a la OTAN y ONU, pues ellos nos mantienen alerta del peligro que el satanismo ruso supone para los valores humanistas de la cultura occidental y la forma de vida del mundo libre.



Todo comenzó con las amenazas de Putin de que "todo sería rapidísimo, en un pestañear, pero claro, no tendríamos pestañas" si alguien se "entremetía" en la invasión de Ucrania. Primero: Los países del este de la UE comenzaron a ayudar a Ucrania por la frontera, segundo: toda la UE y parte de fuera envían armas a Ucrania (recordemos el show de Sánchez), luego envía masivamente EEUU, pero sin enviar "tanques" y mucho menos "aviones", que sería tomado como "casus belli" por Rusia, luego se envían artillería autotransportada, torpedos, luego tanques, ahora aviones .... Y lo que te rondaré morena, terminaremos mandando misiles de medio y largo alcance y como siga tragando Rusia lo mismo hasta se le envían nukes. Es la vieja estrategia de "solo la puntita".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

*La inflación anual en el Reino Unido batió un récord durante 40 años*
La inflación anual del Reino Unido alcanza el 9,1%, rompiendo un récord de 40 años


----------



## manodura79 (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Cositas que no acabo de entender de esta "guerra". ¿De verdad tengo que creerme que puedes volar ese paco dron sin que ningún tipo de radar lo pueda detectar y no digamos interferir la señal? O rusia los dejan actuar deliberadamente o no tienen contramedidas eficaces. Me parece que será la primera opción porque si no ya Ucrania hubiese atacado con esos aparatos alguna ciudad rusa importante. No digamos llegar a Moscú.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

La respuesta de Rusia a la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado a través del territorio de Lituania será práctica. Así lo anunció el miércoles 22 de junio en una sesión informativa de la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.

“En cuanto a las medidas de respuesta, ahora se están elaborando posibles medidas en un formato interdepartamental. Se declaró tanto a Lituania como a la UE a través de sus misiones diplomáticas en Moscú que tales acciones son inadmisibles y que se deben cambiar los pasos tomados y que la situación vuelva a un curso legal y legítimo”, dijo.

El diplomático agregó que si esto no sucede, las medidas de represalia serán inevitables.



*“Sobre la cuestión de lo que serán. <...> ¿Estarán exclusivamente en el plano diplomático? Respuesta: no. No serán diplomáticos, sino prácticos”, dijo Zakharova*


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Afortunado aquel que aún disponga de butano en casa, 2-3 bombonas para empezar el invierno no irían mal.
> 
> 
> *Berlín calificó la escasez de gas como "ataque ruso" y está lista para declarar el estado de emergencia*
> ...



Ahí si que se avecinan "cositas chulas" de verdad y no en Jersón....


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un batallón ronda los 1000 soldados, arriba o abajo y la noticia habla de dos batallones.
> Parecen muchos "mercenarios", pero a estas alturas de lo que está ocurriendo, ya puede ser como dicen.
> 
> En resumen, que sería como si el ejército regular polaco estuviera sobre el terreno.
> ...



Pero cuando hablan de dos unidades tipo batallon, formadas por polacos, especifican que solo son 375 militares, cuatro compañias y para de contar, sobre el papel dos batallones...


----------



## Julc (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo último que necesitamos aquí son tocapelotas poniendose estupendos, el Monje es un hijo de puta, pero es NUESTRO HIJO DE PUTA.



Es lo que no entiende la borregada.
No puedes dejar que unos hijos de puta tengan el monopolio. Tiene que haber otros hijos de puta que les paren los pies.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

*Las tropas rusas completaron la construcción de cruces en la región de Kharkov*
Ayer, 18:37
7

Las tropas rusas han completado la construcción de entradas y la construcción de un cruce de pontones en la región de Kharkiv a través del río Oskol cerca del pueblo de Kupyansk-Uzlovaya, que es un importante centro de transporte en la región. Así lo informan los recursos de información europeos y ucranianos, en referencia a las imágenes satelitales de la empresa estadounidense Planet Labs.


Los analistas señalan que importantes carreteras y vías férreas pasan por este asentamiento. Por ejemplo, la autopista regional P79, que va desde la frontera con la Federación Rusa hasta Izyum en la región de Kharkiv y más allá. Además, del lado ruso se encuentran los asentamientos de Urazovo y Valuiki en la región de Belgorod, donde tuvo lugar la acumulación de tropas rusas que participan en la operación especial en Ucrania. Desde aquí, una vía férrea también conduce al territorio ucraniano.

La primera foto está fechada el 3 de junio, la construcción estaba entonces en pleno apogeo. Cerca del sitio del cruce de pontones, las entradas que se están creando son visibles, y enfrente está el puente ferroviario que no funciona.



La segunda foto, fechada el 19 de junio, muestra que la construcción de estos objetos ha concluido. Ahora el pontón se puede utilizar como alternativa al puente ferroviario situado encima o para el paso de vehículos, ya que no se especifica para qué tipo de transporte está destinado en concreto. Probablemente para vehículos y vehículos blindados, y el puente ferroviario se reparará más tarde, los trenes se descargan más alto en la estación y la instalación de infraestructura que no funciona no interfiere con el ejército.



Los expertos enfatizan que Kupyansk-Uzlovoi puede convertirse en una poderosa base de suministro de retaguardia y un complejo logístico para la acumulación de fuerzas y medios de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para llevar a cabo una defensa militar contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Ucrania. Además, esta zona es ideal tanto para apoyar el frente en el Donbass desde el norte, como para llevar a cabo una ofensiva contra Járkov desde el este.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 12:48

Más de 1.300 militares y mercenarios ucranianos están rodeados en el área de Gorsky y Zolote al sur de Lisichansk en la LPR, dijo a TASS Vitaly Kiselev, Ministro Asistente del Interior de la República Popular de Lugansk.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna cosa que nos digan los grandes medios y los políticos que sea verdad? Una sola, pregunto.



Verdad completa y objetiva ... quieres decir?? Medias verdades cuentan?? Todo lo que nos cuentan son medias verdades y mentiras enteras.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña comenzó los preparativos para la guerra con Rusia: ¿una amenaza o una estratagema?*
> Hoy, 11:31
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras que no embarquen las divisiones de marines lo que haga Inglaterra es ladrar y hacer ruido, lo mismo que Lituania pero un poquito más alto ..


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

Habrá que ver confirmación, pero de ser cierto se formo una bolsa, las estimaciones calculan que puedan ser 2500 los efectivos.


*¡¡¡La información llega de todos lados de que la CALDERA está cerrada en Gorsky y Zolotoy!!!
La captura de RAI-ALEKSANDROVKA y LOSKUTOVKA tuvo lugar hoy 22/06/2022' *



Apareció un video de dos soldados rendidos en los avances de ayer para cerrar la bolsa, uno no parecía estar muy cómodo y el otro respondió a preguntas básicas, edad, nombre, de donde eran... Lo mas destacable fue sus edades, dijo tener 46 y su compañero 55


*pobres muchachos: el régimen de Elensky está enviando a los ancianos a la picadora de carne *


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "En algún momento, esto *va a ser un poco un juego de espera, lo que los rusos pueden soportar y lo que Europa va a estar dispuesta a soportar", *declaró el mandatario en una rueda de prensa en la Casa Blanca.



La guerra de Ucrania termina cuando la UE lo decida, cerrando a cal y canto las fronteras polacas y rumanas, cuando se avecine la bancarrota, no lo dudaran.


----------



## crocodile (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Es lo que tiene tanta blandura de los rusos y no ir al grano


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

*Las imágenes de video muestran el avance de las fuerzas de #RussianArmy y #LPR hacia Pidlisne / Mydna y Myrna Dolyna. Se hizo un gran uso de la artillería para allanar el camino a las divisiones de tanques, que lograron cortar la ruta de suministro entre Hirske/Girske y la ciudad de Lysychansk/Lisichansk.*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Habrá que ver confirmación, pero de ser cierto se formo una bolsa, las estimaciones calculan que puedan ser 2500 los efectivos.
> 
> 
> *¡¡¡La información llega de todos lados de que la CALDERA está cerrada en Gorsky y Zolotoy!!!
> ...



Esta sin confirmar, pero todo apunta a un cierre del kessel de Zolote. Habrá que esperar noticias, pero los ucranianos están cediendo al sur de Lisichansk. Veremos si continuan las consignas políticas del payaso juden de seguir resistiendo a toda costa, o se impone un criterio militar de retirada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Monje lo hace lo mejor que puede, son mas de 40 paises en contra de Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098562



para los que no lo sepan; "cuando eres fuerte eres querido por tus amigos y temido por tus enemigos"


----------



## Caracalla (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Existieron ya tensiones serias entre ellos cuando Rusia estaba en la URSS. La visión del comunismo no era la misma. Se puede echar un vistazo en plan rápido en la wiki: Ruptura sino-soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre aunque imagino que ambos conoceréis aquella crisis, hay mucho escrito sobre ello.
> 
> Hoy día siendo Rusia una nación libre del comunismo, debería ser mayor la brecha ideológica que entonces. Realmente, son aliados por tener enemigos comunes demasiado poderosos. Es una realidad.



Yo creo que el problema con la URSS fue mayormente que los Chinos no aceptaban, ni van a aceptar nunca estar por debajo de nadie.

China ha sido y será el centro del mundo. Pero tampoco te confundas. No son anglosajones. Tienen una forma de ver y de hacer las cosas distinta.

Por ejemplo con Rusia. Para un Anglo es evidente que lo que hay que hacer en Siberia es apoderarse de ella, exterminar a toda la población y repoblarla con colonos Anglos. Es lo que siempre han hecho. Ya un Español lo enfocaría de un modo distinto. Un Chino tb tiene su punto de vista particular. Que hay en Siberia? Minas. Que quiere el chino? materias primas. Lo único que necesita es que el Ruso se las venda y que a cambio el Ruso acepte sus productos manufacturados y tener siempre una balanza comercial positiva con el Ruso. Una vez tenga eso... lo cual no es para nada difícil debido al comportamiento estúpido de Europa, a China le interesa muchísimo tener estabilidad en el norte. Una Rusia dividida es una fuente potencial de guerras civiles y de cortes en el suministro. Una Rusia unida y tranquila les permite tener una ruta segura para comerciar con Europa. Solo hay que pagar a 1 sátrapa. Si tienen que mandar el material por Kazajistán-Irán-Siria-Turquía pues hay que repartir mordidas entre más bocas. 

Además una relación estable y tranquila con Rusia les garantiza una fuente infinita de recursos naturales sin tocar mar. El Mar es propiedad de los anglos y más pronto o más tarde volverán a su negocio de siempre "La Piratería".

Extraer recursos de Siberia tiene un coste. Si lo hace China tb tendrá que pagar. Tendrá que mandar a vivir en ese infierno gente que no está acostumbrada y que no quiere. Soltarles una morterada e invertir una millonada. El Ruso es barato, fiable y tiene suficiente territorio y suficientes problemas como para no ser un peligro de ningún tipo para China en los próximos 50 años. 

De verdad, no te creas que todos los actores de la geopolítica se guían por los criterios pedorros de Brzezinsky y Mckinder. Los Chinos aspiran a la dominación desde el poder el comercial y su enfoque no tiene nada que ver con el de los piratas anglosajones.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no se puede comparar la riqueza y variedad del legado histórico-artístico de turquía con el de ningún otro país. que turquía ha estado y está y estará en el centro del mundo.
> frente a turquía todo es periferia, salvo italia.



La herencia grecorromana de anatolia, se la encontraron los turcos cuando destruyeron el imperio romano de oriente, si siguen dando problemas podrian ser expulsados de ella, por una coalicion cristiana, el unico legado otomano son los abusos.

PD- La historia siempre se repite.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jun 2022)

....


.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero cuando hablan de dos unidades tipo batallon, formadas por polacos, especifican que solo son 375 militares, cuatro compañias y para de contar, sobre el papel dos batallones...



Si cuentas plana mayor o sea cocina, comunicaciones, etc son dos compañías y media plana mayor , medio regimiento de infantería según los antiguos estándares en España (medio batallón de infantería)


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Meysann está un tanto pirado... No se los llevan porque es un trabajo jodido... y prefieren que lo hagan los rusos. Recuperar cadáveres es algo que puede mermar la moral, así que prefieren ignorar el problema.
> 
> Lo de las valquirias... una fumada de campeonato.



Lo gracioso del ensayo de Meyssan es que viene a decir que, desde los ucranianos
de la diáspora en EEUU y Canadá, con su mitología fabricada en el contexto nazi,
han conseguido interiorizar todas esas patrañas en la psique de los ucros del oeste.
Por supuesto, con la pertinaz ayuda de la maquinaria propagandística anglosajona,
a través de la guerra fría. 
Y, ciertamente, los dirigentes ucros están jodidamente atronaos como las maracas
del Machin.


----------



## Teuro (22 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Rusia ha priorizado en estas últimas dos décadas el desarrollo y fabricación de tecnología militar, en general, no solo misiles. Que en ese campo hayan sobrepasado al desarrollo occidental es otra cosa, pero han sacado aviones, carros, misiles. Todo. Se estaban preparando para esto sin ningún tipo de dudas.



Esa es la realidad, y deja en una muy mala posición a la UE y a países como Alemania. Recordemos hace un par de años Trump regalando a los alemanes una sábana blanca, la que utilizarían como bandera frente a Rusia cuando esta les cortara el gas, y recordemos también a los alemanes descojonándose por la hilaridad del chiste. Europa ha hecho el canelo, han quedado como imbéciles buenistas exportadores de democracia y tolerancia frente al resto del mundo que la desprecia y/o quiere destruirla. Esta hostia de Rusia a la UE debería ser el revulsivo para un cambio de paradigma, pero claro, eso sería si la población europea no fuera boba en general.


----------



## rober713 (22 Jun 2022)

Burbujo usano explicando la realidad "Ucrania ha perdido la guerra"


----------



## alexforum (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Afortunado aquel que aún disponga de butano en casa, 2-3 bombonas para empezar el invierno no irían mal.
> 
> 
> *Berlín calificó la escasez de gas como "ataque ruso" y está lista para declarar el estado de emergencia*
> ...



y las sanciones que ellos ponen son implementadas inconscientemente? hahahahahah


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Comentan que el Biden pedirá hoy al Congreso que suspenda el impuesto federal sobre la gasofa
hasta septiembre, mientras sus gentes se enfrentan a la subida de los precios en los surtidores.
Biden, además, también pedirá a los estados, a las compañías petroleras y a los minoristas 
que suspendan los impuestos sobre la gasolina.








Biden will call on Congress to pause gas tax for 3 months


President Joe Biden will call on Congress Wednesday to pause the federal gas tax for three month as Americans across the country deal with record-high gas prices.




www.foxbusiness.com





Bien, esto podría ser una señal de que la rendición de EE.UU y la UE se atisba en el horizonte.
Por supuesto, no la llamaran así, pero ahí está: poco a poco... luego de repente...


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

*Operación Retrete contra el Kremlin.*
Una misión de espionaje danesa que se hizo con los excrementos de Jruschov en 1964 estaría en el origen de las precauciones escatológicas de Putin.









Operación Retrete contra el Kremlin


Cuando viaja al extranjero, parece ser que Vladimir Putin lleva consigo su propio inodoro y bolsas especiales para evitar que sus heces caigan en manos enemigas. Según la revista...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema con la URSS fue mayormente que los Chinos no aceptaban, ni van a aceptar nunca estar por debajo de nadie.
> 
> China ha sido y será el centro del mundo. Pero tampoco te confundas. No son anglosajones. Tienen una forma de ver y de hacer las cosas distinta.
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de lo más importante que tiene Rusia y China no, y que hemos comentado muchas veces: Agua. Sin más.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que el Biden pedirá hoy al Congreso que suspenda el impuesto federal sobre la gasofa
> hasta septiembre, mientras sus gentes se enfrentan a la subida de los precios en los surtidores.
> Biden, además, también pedirá a los estados, a las compañías petroleras y a los minoristas
> que suspendan los impuestos sobre la gasolina.
> ...



Gas en americano significa gasólina .. Tres meses dice ...


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Las bajas rusas de hoy, cortitos en tanques, bien en aviones.


----------



## 142857 (22 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Durante la guerra de Kosovo, los que estábamos claramente en contra éramos cuatro gatos, incluso amplios sectores de la izquierda cayeron en la trampa, tragándose toda la propaganda antiserbia (ahora reciclada como propaganda antirrusa) El piloto del F-117 derribado en Yugoslavia reconoció años más tarde que les habían mentido acerca de Serbia y los serbios.



Buenas , sólo quiero puntualizar que de caer en la trampa nada de nada. Ahí está la invasión de Libia por mercenarios para demostrar que los que salen por la tele son desinformadores profesionales , todos los hijoputas lo apoyaron . Y como estaba el Zapatero incluso fué un logro feminista.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las bajas rusas de hoy, cortitos en tanques, bien en aviones.



Acabo de tener un déjà vu...


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, a tomar por culo las amenazas del hijoputin, cero preocupación en Lituania -


Estados Unidos declaró pleno apoyo a Lituania en su disputa con Rusia por el tránsito a #Kaliningrad

"Apoyamos a nuestros #NATO aliados, apoyamos a #Lithuania . Nuestro compromiso con el Artículo 5 de la OTAN es inquebrantable", dijo Ned Price, portavoz del Departamento de Estado de #US .


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

142857 dijo:


> Buenas , sólo quiero puntualizar que de caer en la trampa nada de nada. Ahí está la invasión de Libia por mercenarios para demostrar que los que salen por la tele son desinformadores profesionales , todos los hijoputas lo apoyaron . Y como estaba el Zapatero incluso fué un logro feminista.



En eso estamos de acuerdo. Muchos de los corresponsales y expertos de todo pelaje no son otra cosa que intoxicadores a sueldo. Su trabajo es crear opinión mediante la desinformación.


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

que profesionales son la KGB, me han localizado, en cuanto han querido, además se reinventan, ante la rusofobia me han puesto de espía vigilante una venezolana camarera del bar de abajo de mi casa.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Otro nazi ucraniano, ah no que es ruso, a ver cuando voluntarios para desnazificar Rusia


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

El video completo del bombardeo al polvorín.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Sería inmoral dar el mismo tratamiento a un soldado capturado que combate por deber o por obligación que a quién va a la guerra como soldado de fortuna sólo por la paga a matar a los hijos y a los padres de otros.
> 
> “Conmocionados” dicen los hijos de puta. Seguro que ellos serían muy humanitarios con un extranjero que fuera a EEUU a disparar contra sus militares.



Guantánamo, sede de la convención de desechos humanos.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Quien grabo el video tal vez fuese el operador o es mucha casualidad.

El ataque fue en la región de Rostov, que dista al menos 150km desde las líneas Ucranianas. Según comentan fue un UAV kamikaze, y considerando la distancia recorrida y el radio de acción de dicho aparato parece imposible dicho dron recorriera todo el territorio sin ser detectado. La autonomía de un kamikaze ni se acerca 150km, teniendo que se lanzado desde las cercanías a la frontera Rusa.

Mas bien parece la tarjeta de visita de una célula Ucra o Otanista que opera en el territorio Ruso.


----------



## El Juani (22 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania confirma que las fuerzas de Rusia "se acercan a Lisichansk", en Lugansk*


*Las autoridades ucranianas de Lugansk dicen que "el enemigo ha entrado en Toshkivka"*


© Rick Mave / Zuma Press / ContactoPhoto . Reservados todos los derechosSoldados de Ucrania en la ciudad de Lisichansk, situada en los alrededores de Severodonetsk, en Lugansk (este)
Las autoridades ucranianas de Lugansk dicen que "el enemigo ha entrado en Toshkivka"

Las autoridades de Ucrania han confirmado este miércoles que las fuerzas de Rusia "se acercan a Lisichansk", una localidad situada en la provincia de Lugansk (este), epicentro de la ofensiva durante las últimas semanas.

"Los rusos se están acercando a Lisichansk, ganando posiciones en los asentamientos cercanos. La ciudad está siendo atacada con artillería y por aviones", ha dicho el jefe de la Administración Regional de Lugansk, Serhiy Haidai, en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram.

Asimismo, ha indicado que "los combates callejeros continúan en Severodonetsk" y ha acusado a las tropas rusas de disparar contra las ciudades de Sinetski y Pavlograd, situadas en sus alrededores.





__





Ucrania confirma que las fuerzas de Rusia "se acercan a Lisichansk", en Lugansk






www.msn.com





"Los rusos están intentando bloquear a las unidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa cerca de Borivski y Voronov", ha manifestado Haidai, quien ha indicado además que la situación "es difícil" en los alrededores de Popasnianski.

Por otra parte, ha confirmado que "el enemigo ha entrado en Toshkivka", dos día después de que las fuerzas de la autoproclamada República Popular de Lugansk anunciaran su toma. "Esto les ha permitido incrementar el fuego contra otros asentamientos", ha lamentado.

"Los ocupantes están además consolidándose en Ustinivka, Pidlisni y Mirna Dolina, y están atacando Bila Hora. No es fácil para nuestros soldados mantener la defensa de esta zona", ha zanjado Haidai.


Oleksiy Kovalyov, ha sido eliminado en la zona de Kherson. Exmiembro del partido de gobierno Siervo del Pueblo, que fue expulsado cuando apoyó públicamente a los invasores rusos.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

*Moscú. 22 de junio. INTERFAX.RU -*
_*El ejército ruso atacó el astillero Okean en Nikolaev, destruyendo hasta 500 militares ucranianos
con armas y equipos estacionados allí, dijo el portavoz de Defensa ruso Igor Konashenkov.

"El 21 de junio, hasta 500 militares de la 59ª brigada mecanizada de las FFAA de Ucrania con armas
y equipos militares, estacionados en los talleres de la planta de construcción naval de Nikolaev Okean, 
murieron como resultado de un ataque con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas"
, dijo Konashenkov en una sesión informativa el miércoles.

Según él, los militares en Ucrania están sufriendo "pérdidas significativas", incluso entre los mercenarios 
de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña.

"En la zona de Nikolaevka de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), debido a la amenaza de derrota
de las unidades de las brigadas mecanizadas 14ª y 24ª, el mando ucraniano evacuó por la noche hasta
30 heridos y ocho mercenarios estadounidenses y británicos muertos para evitar que cayeran en las 
unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas" - dijo Konashenkov.

También afirmó que el batallón de la 57ª brigada de infantería motorizada, que defendía en la zona
de los asentamientos de Gorskoye, Podlesnoye, Vrubovka de la República Popular de Luhansk (RPL),
había perdido más del 60% de su personal, y el resto de los militares "se negaron a obedecer la orden 
del mando y abandonaron arbitrariamente todas sus posiciones" .

"Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron en un día un avión Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aéreas 
de Ucrania en la región de Barmashevo, en la región de Nikolaev, y un MiG-29 en la región de Apostolovo,
en la región de Dnipropetrovsk", dijo Konashenkov.

Según él, también fueron derribados 16 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos. Afirmó que los vehículos
aéreos no tripulados y los lanzacohetes múltiples fueron derribados sobre la isla de Zmeiny durante el día.

"En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, han sido destruidos:
211 aviones, 
132 helicópteros, 
1.308 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
349 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
3.733 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, 
594 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple,
2.081 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, y también *_
*3.801 unidades de vehículos militares especiales".*


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Empezamos el día con buenas noticias:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

No sé a qué se refiere exactamente


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Quizá en la reunión de la OTAN en Madrid, tengan que discutir sobre cómo echar a los rusos de los países Bálticos ocupados.

Ojo que la Milf rusa, portavoz del Gobierno ruso, acaba de soltar esto:



Resumen en español: Si la UE y Lituania no dan marcha atrás en sus medidas, daremos respuesta, que no será diplomática, sino práctica.


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Quizá en la reunión de la OTAN en Madrid, tengan que discutir sobre cómo echar a los rusos de los países Bálticos ocupados.
> 
> Ojo que la Milf rusa, portavoz del Gobierno ruso, acaba de soltar esto:
> 
> ...



y por lo bajini ha dicho que me va a poner un piso en ventas


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que el Biden pedirá hoy al Congreso que suspenda el impuesto federal sobre la gasofa
> hasta septiembre, mientras sus gentes se enfrentan a la subida de los precios en los surtidores.
> Biden, además, también pedirá a los estados, a las compañías petroleras y a los minoristas
> que suspendan los impuestos sobre la gasolina.
> ...



Lo que demuestra es que ni sabe lo que hace, ni hacia dónde quiere ir...

La reducción del impuesto es una muestra más de la INDIGENCIA general tanto de él mismo, viendo probablemente cómo le vienen las encuestas de imagen y de su administración al ser incapaces de ver lo que está aconteciendo...

A ver si lo explico... la subida de los carburantes no se va a reducir porque se reduzcan los impuestos, SOLO tiene dos soluciones, la primera acabar con la incertidumbre de la guerra y buscar acuerdos sobre las sanciones que hagan ver al mercado un escenario tranquilo; pero tal y como está el asunto esto tampoco va a ser un escenario de paraíso, RUSIA hubiese ganado la guerra y por tanto EE.UU. se enfrentaría a un escenario de dudas y por tanto el RIESGO les pasaría factura en forma de precios o de reducción del valor del dolar... la segunda opción es aquello de que la oferta y la demanda encuentren una lugar exacto dónde las dos se equilibren y ESTO QUE QUIERE DECIR, pues algo muy sencillo que el precio del galón o litro en caso de europa pues tiene que seguir fluctuando hasta que la DEMANDA CAIGA y fruto de ello el precio del petroleo se reduzca o mantenga...

Al reducir el impuesto baja ARTIFICIALMENTE el valor del producto y MANTIENE SUS VENTAS muy por encima de lo adecuado... PAN PARA HOY y hambre para mañana...

El mercado que no es tonto entenderá PERFECTAMENTE que el valor va a seguir subiendo dado la demanda.... 

El muy imbécil NOS METIO en una guerra SIN TENER PUTA idea de qué iba a acontecer y lo que es peor AHORA está en modo SALVENME EL CULO...

DRAMATICO, TRAGICO, ACOHONANTE... ponganle el adjetivo que quieran, SON LOS MANDATARIOS QUE TENEMOS...

Esta es una guerra del sentido común contra la estupidez... y se puede ser ciego, pero NOSOTROS no tenemos que ser muy lúcidos para saber en que lado estamos....

Cuidense...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *Ucrania confirma que las fuerzas de Rusia "se acercan a Lisichansk", en Lugansk*
> 
> 
> *Las autoridades ucranianas de Lugansk dicen que "el enemigo ha entrado en Toshkivka"*
> ...



Para allá va el pingüino gilipollenko a detener a los orcos, que no panda el cúnico...


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Quizá en la reunión de la OTAN en Madrid, tengan que discutir sobre cómo echar a los rusos de los países Bálticos ocupados.
> 
> Ojo que la Milf rusa, portavoz del Gobierno ruso, acaba de soltar esto:
> 
> ...



Si los rusos sueltan ahí cualquier petardo, el barril se va a los 200 y probablemente soy conservador... da todo pánico...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si los rusos sueltan ahí cualquier petardo, el barril se va a los 200 y probablemente soy conservador... da todo pánico...



que lo suelten, que lo suelten...


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Lituania extiende el bloqueo al transporte por carretera despues de las amenazas rusas.


----------



## visaman (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demuestra es que ni sabe lo que hace, ni hacia dónde quiere ir...
> 
> La reducción del impuesto es una muestra más de la INDIGENCIA general tanto de él mismo, viendo probablemente cómo le vienen las encuestas de imagen y de su administración al ser incapaces de ver lo que está aconteciendo...
> 
> ...



la crispación aumentando a tope y nada de sexo que nos relaje forzando a la vía de escape por la violencia


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demuestra es que ni sabe lo que hace, ni hacia dónde quiere ir...
> 
> La reducción del impuesto es una muestra más de la INDIGENCIA general tanto de él mismo, viendo probablemente cómo le vienen las encuestas de imagen y de su administración al ser incapaces de ver lo que está aconteciendo...
> 
> ...



Lo dicho. Teletrabajo obligatorio 100% para empezar. Obligatorio tantos puntos de recarga como surtidores en todas las gasolineras. Multa por cada día de retraso. Subvenciones a las instalaciones solares INMEDIATAS (Yno estar esperando un puto año a que te las devuelvan). Y que NO COMPUTEN EN EL IRPF ..al igual que las de compras de vehículos eléctricos. No es tan difícil. Feijoo, Ayuso y Moreno lo tienen fácil fácil.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco, cada vez mas, le van a tener que dar la espalda todos a Rusia. Se puede mirar para otro lado un tiempo, pero cada vez está mas que demostrado que lo de los asesinos rusos es una invasión genocida y criminal.

Rusia económicamente puede venir bien por petroleo/gas.... pero nadie quiere tener de amigo a un pais genocida que solo entiende de matar civiles, niños y si son mujeres y niñas fundamentar violarlas antes. Nadie quiere un amigo que su objetivo de guerra es destruir las casas de los ciudadanos y si es con la gente dentro, niños incluidos, mejor. 

Nadie quiere de amigo a una cultura asesina que hasta bombardea escuelas y parques, ver si pilla a madres con sus niños.


----------



## frangelico (22 Jun 2022)

Un país que no existiera antes de 1800 en realidad ni es nación ni merece existir . Es un engendro fabricado por intervención de otras potencias.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jun 2022)

*El movimiento pacifista ucraniano pide no enviar armas a la guerra en Ucrania y apostar por la diplomacia*
El movimiento pacifista ucraniano se ha sumado a la iniciativa que este sábado proclamará en Pamplona la "insumisión a las guerras" y, coincidiendo con la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, ha pedido a la comunidad internacional que deje de enviar armas y apueste "por las vías diplomáticas y las dinámicas de reconciliación" para acabar con la guerra iniciada por Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jun 2022)

*El movimiento pacifista ucraniano pide no enviar armas a la guerra en Ucrania y apostar por la diplomacia*
El movimiento pacifista ucraniano se ha sumado a la iniciativa que este sábado proclamará en Pamplona la "insumisión a las guerras" y, coincidiendo con la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, ha pedido a la comunidad internacional que deje de enviar armas y apueste "por las vías diplomáticas y las dinámicas de reconciliación" para acabar con la guerra iniciada por Rusia.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Meter los ejercitos de los paises democráticos a destruir Rusia no es necesario, aunque se lo merecerian, pero tienen que ser totalmente aislados y que Rusia solo pueda comerciar con paises asesinos como ellos.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Poco a poco, cada vez mas, le van a tener que dar la espalda todos a Rusia. Se puede mirar para otro lado un tiempo, pero cada vez está mas que demostrado que lo de los asesinos rusos es una invasión genocida y criminal.
> 
> Rusia económicamente puede venir bien por petroleo/gas.... pero nadie quiere tener de amigo a un pais genocida que solo entiende de matar civiles, niños y si son mujeres y niñas fundamentar violarlas antes. Nadie quiere un amigo que su objetivo de guerra es destruir las casas de los ciudadanos y si es con la gente dentro, niños incluidos, mejor.
> 
> Nadie quiere de amigo a una cultura asesina que hasta bombardea escuelas y parques, ver si pilla a madres con sus niños.



Te entiendo E-rejon. Nadie quiere tener de amigo a un país en el que sus empresas farmacéuticas drogan y convierten a sus ciudadanos en adictos al fentanilo por beneficio propio, ni a alguien que quiere destruir Europa y esclavizarlos poniendo de excusa una invasión legítima de otro país que solo defendía las atrocidades contra sus ciudadanos.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otro nazi ucraniano, ah no que es ruso, a ver cuando voluntarios para desnazificar Rusia



Vale un mercenario ruso con un coche matricula de Odessa, raro, raro, ¿ya han llegado hasta ahí los rusos?









➤ Matriculas de Ucrania | Todo lo que necesitas saber 【2022】↓


Matriculas de Ucrania ✅ Información actualizada de las matrículas de Ucrania -UA. Imágenes y creador de matrículas.




matriculasdelmundo.com




*De dónde es este código de matrícula de Ucrania?*
Ucrania: BH -> Odessa


----------



## El Juani (22 Jun 2022)

Portavoz del Kremlim comentan que los americanos que han sido capturados en Ucrania cometieron crímenes. Al no estar o pertenecer al ejército ucraniano no están sujetos a los Convenios de Ginebra. 



*Kremlin spokesman says Americans captured in Ukraine committed 'crimes'*







Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov has commented on the case of two Americans captured while fighting alongside Ukrainian forces.
WASHINGTON: Two Americans captured in Ukraine while fighting with Kyiv's military were "endangering" Russian soldiers and should be "held accountable for those crimes", Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said Monday in an interview with NBC News.

The interview marks the first time the Kremlin has commented on the cases of Alexander Drueke and Andy Huynh, both US military veterans, according to NBC.

"They're soldiers of fortune and they were involved in illegal activities on the territory of Ukraine. They were involved in firing and shelling our military personnel. They were endangering their lives," Peskov told the network, in English.


"They should be held responsible for those crimes that they have committed," he added in the first bits of the interview made public.




Your horoscope for Jun 24-30
Succession
LGBTI-themed content worth a watch on Netflix
"Those crimes have to be investigated."

When pressed on what crimes the Americans had committed, Peskov admitted their specific offences were not yet known, but claimed that they would not be covered by the Geneva conventions on prisoners of war.

"They are not (in the) Ukrainian army, so they are not subject to the Geneva Conventions," the Kremlin spokesman said.

Last week, a Russian state TV channel aired videos on social media of Drueke and Huynh.

The circumstances under which the two men were being held were not fully clear, nor who specifically was holding them. Peskov would only say they were being held by "authorities".

As to whether they could face the death penalty, Peskov said: "It depends on the investigation."

US President Joe Biden said Friday that he did not know the whereabouts of Drueke and Huynh, who are believed to have joined other foreigners in volunteering alongside Ukrainian troops.

A US State Department spokesperson on Saturday confirmed American authorities had seen the photos and videos of the two US citizens "reportedly captured by Russia's military forces in Ukraine".

"We are closely monitoring the situation and our hearts go out to their families during this difficult time," the spokesperson told AFP.

On the case of WNBA superstar Brittney Griner, who is being held in pre-trial detention in Russia on drug charges, Peskow strongly rejected the idea that she was being held as a hostage.

"We cannot call her a hostage. Why should we call her a hostage? She violated Russian law and now she is being prosecuted," the Kremlin spokesman said.

Griner, a two-time Olympic gold medallist and WNBA champion, was detained at Moscow airport in February on charges of carrying in her luggage vape cartridges with cannabis oil, which could carry a 10-year prison sentence.

Washington says that Russia has "wrongfully detained" the 31-year-old Griner and turned her case over to the US special envoy in charge of hostages.

Her pre-trial detention has been extended until July 2.









Kremlin spokesman says Americans captured in Ukraine committed 'crimes'


WASHINGTON: Two Americans captured in Ukraine while fighting with Kyiv's military were "endangering" Russian soldiers and should be "held accountable for those crimes", Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said Monday in an interview with NBC News.




www.bangkokpost.com





Se encuentran los americanos capturados en Donestk.









Los dos estadounidenses capturados en Ucrania se encuentran en Donetsk


Moscú, 21 jun (EFE).- Los dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que fueron capturados por las fuerzas rusas y prorrusas en Ucrania se encuentran detenidos en el territorio de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk, señaló a la agencia Interfax una fuente separatista de esta región.




es.noticias.yahoo.com


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Lo dicho. Teletrabajo obligatorio 100% para empezar. Obligatorio tantos puntos de recarga como surtidores en todas las gasolineras. Multa por cada día de retraso. Subvenciones a las instalaciones solares INMEDIATAS (Yno estar esperando un puto año a que te las devuelvan). Y que NO COMPUTEN EN EL IRPF ..al igual que las de compras de vehículos eléctricos. No es tan difícil. Feijoo, Ayuso y Moreno lo tienen fácil fácil.



El teletrabajo es una aberración muy adecuada para anular, bajar o derroer la productividad... algún caso puede ser adecuado, como base para la PRODUCCIÓN es otra gansada más de ingenuos pensadores... aportaría bien poco a la reducción del consumo.

Puntos de recarga, está bien, pero el problema es producir electricidad y almacenar y eso es tema largo y no a corto plazo... ya lo de ubicar puntos de recarga, tirar líneas, cambiar al coche eléctrico y tal; suponen inversiones inmensas y NO TENEMOS PASTA, vivimos de prestado o DEUDA...

Lo de las placas solares estuvo bien, pero fue... el problema es que si mal no recuerdo en su momento un INDIGENTE MENTAL le metió un impuesto al SOL... y claro de aquellos... 

A día de hoy cualquier pistoletazo que se le meta a un medio va a pegar un salto que ni Carrero... es decir, si con la que está cayendo subvencionas la solar esta va a subir como la espuma en lugar de por economias de escala bajar...

Las cosas toca hacerlas cuando toca hacerlas... 

Hemos perdido la guerra, justo por hacer las cosas mal... podemos cambiar el futuro intentando hacerlas mejor, pero el presente NO.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El teletrabajo es una aberración muy adecuada para anular, bajar o derroer la productividad... algún caso puede ser adecuado, como base para la PRODUCCIÓN es otra gansada más de ingenuos pensadores... aportaría bien poco a la reducción del consumo.
> 
> Puntos de recarga, está bien, pero el problema es producir electricidad y almacenar y eso es tema largo y no a corto plazo... ya lo de ubicar puntos de recarga, tirar líneas, cambiar al coche eléctrico y tal; suponen inversiones inmensas y NO TENEMOS PASTA, vivimos de prestado o DEUDA...
> 
> ...



Tu has visto la de horas que se pierden en ir y volver a las oficinas en una ciudad como Madrid?. Eso sí es una pérdida de productividad aberrante.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

Estamos en la hora chanante...la hora del pingüino gilipollenko
A ver si hay pronto cambio de turno en el teleprinter...


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Lo dicho. Teletrabajo obligatorio 100% para empezar. Obligatorio tantos puntos de recarga como surtidores en todas las gasolineras. Multa por cada día de retraso. Subvenciones a las instalaciones solares INMEDIATAS (Yno estar esperando un puto año a que te las devuelvan). Y que NO COMPUTEN EN EL IRPF ..al igual que las de compras de vehículos eléctricos. No es tan difícil. Feijoo, Ayuso y Moreno lo tienen fácil fácil.



De verdad que los que habéis entrado cuando la pandemía tenéis muy pocas luces ...


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Estamos en la hora chanante...la hora del pingüino gilipollenko
> A ver si hay pronto cambio de turno en el teleprinter...


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Tu has visto la de horas que se pierden en ir y volver a las oficinas en una ciudad como Madrid?. Eso sí es una pérdida de productividad aberrante.



No para la empresa... y para los gobiernos única y exclusivamente por la potenciación del vehículo individual sobre el transporte colectivo y EL ALEJAMIENTO de dichas empresas de los lugares de vida general del trabajador... o la PERMISIVIDAD con el alza de los precios del ladrillo...

No se deben mezclar las malas políticas productivas de los estados con los de las empresas...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

_La idea de que las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia dan derecho a Lituania a bloquear Kaliningrado es absurda.

Lituania está obligada a proporcionar acceso ferroviario a Kaliningrado por un tratado bilateral de 1993 con Rusia.

Sólo puede retirarse con un preaviso de 6 meses -- que no ha facilitado._


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

PUTIN DE RUSIA: ESTAMOS DISCUTIENDO CON LOS BRICS EL AUMENTO DE LA PARTICIPACIÓN EN EL MERCADO DE AUTOMÓVILES CHINOS EN RUSIA, LA APERTURA DE LA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS DE LA INDIA


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

PRENSA RUSA:  

La actividad de las pequeñas y medianas empresas sigue cayendo.


A pesar de las declaraciones de las autoridades y gremios empresariales sobre la apertura de una “ventana de oportunidad” para los negocios tras la salida de competidores extranjeros, en realidad, solo un tercio de los empresarios del sector pyme están considerando la posibilidad de incursionar en nuevos nichos.
La implementación de esta estrategia se ve obstaculizada por la falta de financiación: las inversiones en el desarrollo y la adaptación de las empresas a la nueva realidad se ven obstaculizadas tanto por una caída récord en los ingresos como por una disminución en la disponibilidad de préstamos: según el Banco de Rusia, en abril el crédito a las pymes disminuyó significativamente respecto a marzo. En consecuencia, el descenso de la actividad empresarial en el sector se ve frenado únicamente por las crecientes expectativas de las empresas.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demuestra es que ni sabe lo que hace, ni hacia dónde quiere ir...
> 
> ...El muy imbécil NOS METIO en una guerra SIN TENER PUTA idea de qué iba a acontecer y lo que es peor AHORA está en modo SALVENME EL CULO...
> DRAMATICO, TRAGICO, ACOHONANTE... ponganle el adjetivo que quieran, SON LOS MANDATARIOS QUE TENEMOS...
> ...



Si ya es jodido que un dirigente no tenga ni puta idea de lo que hace o dice, 
imaginese que los que si debieran saber, les ocurre lo mismo: los funcionarios 
de inteligencia estadounidenses admiten que no vieron que el ejército ruso 
fuera una "fuerza hueca".


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando los occidentales les vetaron 4 barcos de asalto que como se ve no les valian para nada, son patos contra los misiles antibuque. Fue otro tiro en el pie, porque se ahorraron una pasta. El equivalente a cientos de drones de ataque grandes.



Donde el señor @delhierro dice que los Clase Mistral de 20.000tn no sirven para nada y que fue una suerte que se los vetasen a Rusia en 2014 conviene recordar que hoy Rusia está construyendo dos buques de asalto de 40.000tn cada y lo está haciendo en los astilleros Zaliv, en Kerch, Crimea.
Son la clase 23900 Ivan Rogov.
Unos patos supongo.

Ya está bien de tanto bocachanclismo y más en usted que es un profesional de la materia y aún profesor de academia militar.
Respétese un poco a sí mismo, caramba, por favor, y gracias.










Project 23900 amphibious assault ship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

Menudo julandrón, el viejales…


_Biden anticipa un 'juego de espera' entre Europa y Rusia

El presidente de EE. UU. dijo que el resultado se decidiría según la cantidad de daño que cada parte esté preparada para sufrir en el conflicto de Ucrania._


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Menudo julandrón, el viejales…
> 
> 
> _Biden anticipa un 'juego de espera' entre Europa y Rusia
> ...



Daño que no van a sufrir ninguno de los que lo estan promoviendo y menos el. Pero que peazos de hijos de puta nos gobiernan??


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

"disminución en la disponibilidad de préstamos", vamos que en los bancos no hay corriente de dinero(no suelta dinero porque no hay), pero que las sanciones no funcionan.


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Menudo julandrón, el viejales…
> 
> 
> _Biden anticipa un 'juego de espera' entre Europa y Rusia
> ...



El problema de Biden es que es peor actor que político y así le luce el pelo... ahora ya no está con el Alzehimer, parece ser y...

Da lecciones de lo bien que le va a EE.UU. mientras europeos y rusos allí lejos lo están pasando muy mal...

Pero claro, luego quiere ELIMINAR el impuesto a las GASOLINAS, porque sus empresas petroleras quieren ganar mucho IMAGINO...

Al tipo no hay por donde cogerlo, sinceramente, se podría ser más estúpido que este hombre, pero se precisaría ir a un colegio de personas especialmente obtusas, no creo que existan ciertamente...


----------



## doced11 (22 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Si cuentas plana mayor o sea cocina, comunicaciones, etc son dos compañías y media plana mayor , medio regimiento de infantería según los antiguos estándares en España (medio batallón de infantería)



Siempre me hago un lío con los ejércitos extranjeros.

En España es así:

Escuadra: 4 soldados y un cabo.
Pelotón: Dos escuadras al mando de un cabo primero.
Sección: Tres pelotones, al mando de un sargento o un teniente.
Compañía: Tres secciones, al mando de un capitán o incluso un teniente.
Batallón: Tres compañías, al mando de un comandante.
Regimiento: Tres batallones al mando de un coronel o un teniente coronel.
Brigada: Tres regimientos, al mando de un general de brigada.
División: Tres brigadas, al mando de un general de división.
Cuerpo de ejército; Tres divisiones.
Ejército: Tres cuerpos de ejército.

Fácil ¿no? Siii, de acuerdo, los números pueden variar según la disponibilidad y necesidad del momento, pero el esquema es sencillo.

En los ejércitos extranjeros es más lioso. Por ejemplo, los americanos suelen llamar pelotón a una sección, batallón a un regimiento... Yo con esos ejércitos no me aclaro.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De verdad que los que habéis entrado cuando la pandemía tenéis muy pocas luces ...



Pues rebate con datos....que menospreciar comentarios sin aportar lo hace cualquier podemita


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "*disminución en la disponibilidad de préstamos*", ...



No sé si será cierto esto, pero VENDRIA a demostrar que la ECONOMÍA RUSA TIENE GESTORES... en lugar de gilipollas al mando...

En guerra y en una situación de fortaleza del Rublo, sin haber cambiado básicamente nada en su sistema productivo permitir préstamos y apuntalar un aumento de consumo CONLLEVA:

- BURBUJAS...

O no recuerdas el lugar en el que estás hombre...


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En lisichansk la tomamos gavi


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues rebate con datos....que menospreciar comentarios sin aportar lo hace cualquier podemita



Los datos los tienes que analizar tú antes de ponerte a soltar la jarta de gilipolleces que te has marcado y sin ponerte ni colorao ... Vamos que te ha faltado lo del hidroducto renovable ese para ya tener el master. Cuanto tiempo te crees que puedes tardar en renovar la flota de coches actuales por coches electrícos y te hablo de coches nada más y cuanto cuesta incluso suponiendo que pudieramos fabricarlos?? Asumirlo de una puta vez, no hay sustitución del petroleo y del gas en las próximas dos decadas al menos y todas las alternativas son eso alternativas que se podrían ir implementando más o menos rapidamente pero nunca para ya ni para menos de una decada ... Nos han ganado la guerra económica por ir de listos o porque nuestros dirigente se apuestan muy rápido el bienestar de otros. Cuantos antes te des cuenta antes podrás buscar alternativas de control de daños para tí y tu familia si la tienes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

que sí, que no 










la última es esta


----------



## computer_malfuction (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> PUTIN DE RUSIA: ESTAMOS DISCUTIENDO CON LOS BRICS EL AUMENTO DE LA PARTICIPACIÓN EN EL MERCADO DE AUTOMÓVILES CHINOS EN RUSIA, LA APERTURA DE LA CADENA DE SUPERMERCADOS DE LA INDIA



Esto lo tenía claro, con las medidas de occidente contra Rusia y el acoso a compañías occidentales para que abandonen Rusia lo que iba a traer es que las propias empresas rusas ocupen esas actividades, y compañías de China, La India, Vietnam (textiles), y América Latina, ocupen esos espacios.

Los autos de marcas como Renault, Ford, etc, tienen su reemplazo en marcas chinas perfectamente, y los autos de lujo tendrán en marcas del grupo chino VOLVO, su reemplazo desde factorías chinas.


----------



## pemebe (22 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder vaya mierda de ejército Ruso, 3 meses y no son capaces de tomar una ciudad como Elche.
> Y los putinejos hablando de tácticas para desgastar al enemigo, hay que ser imbécil para no ver qué son incapaces de avanzar algo decente.



Dato mata relato.

Las ciudades que más les interesaban a los Rusos

Mariupol, para asegurar un corredor terrestre a Crimea. En 2021 se estimó que Mariúpol tenía 431 859 habitantes.
Jerson, para asegurar el agua a Crimea. En 2021 se estimó que Jerson tenía 282 817 habitantes.

En 2021 el INE censó que Elche tenía 234.205 personas,

No es incapacidad es estrategia.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Dato mata relato.
> 
> Las ciudades que más les interesaban a los Rusos
> 
> ...



Si, estar quemando tus tropas en una región que no te interesa, no acabo de pillar la estrategia.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Aparte de que no se lo cree ni el pero sinceramente es bastante esclarecedor respecto de la situación en la que estamos ...


----------



## vil. (22 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si, estar quemando tus tropas en una región que no te interesa, no acabo de pillar la estrategia.



Es lamentable esto que te voy a decir, pero es tal cual:

- Los errores en los hospitales privados de EE.UU. son rentables al sistema en general... 

En economía, la vida sólo tiene valor si es rentabilidad... así se ha dejado de computar los accidentes laborales, no fuese que...

Cómo le va la guerra a Rusia en economía... es lo que hay... y a sus enemigos... es más de lo que hay... 

Una guerra es derrotar ECONÓMICAMENTE al oponente...

No sé cuantas bajas tiene SINCERAMENTE pero...

¿Tú crees que desde un punto de vista económico VA A PARAR?...

Yo creo que no...


----------



## Arraki (22 Jun 2022)

Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado* 

Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.

Copio texto y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones:

_"Muy buenas. Quiero compartir algo con vosotros._
_
*No he hecho el informe hoy por un solo motivo: me lo han pedido POR FAVOR unos representantes ucranianos por privado y en mi cuenta de twitter.*

No soy el único, ¿eh? WarMonitor, Def Mon y unos cuantos analistas más han recibido la misma petición.

El motivo más concreto es porque los rusos combaten a ciegas. Sus satélites y su intel es pésima. PERO sí saben leer en inglés y en español. Y se informan mucho y bien a través de nuestros informes. Los ucros lo han notado e incluso Arestovich avisó recientemente de eso. Por dejarlo más claro: es por ello que Military Land y otros, publican con 48 horas de "lag", para no informar a los rusos.

Así que yo voy a hacer lo mismo a partir de ahora: publicar (muy) a destiempo.

En concreto, nos piden desde el gobierno ucraniano que no digamos nada o lo menos posible de los frentes de Kherson (sobre todo) y el de Zaporizhia. Dependen muchísimo del secreto para el éxito de sus misiones, como pasó hace unos días con la isla de las Serpientes.

Con respecto a forocoches y otros foros militares como el de Gran Capitán quiero que sepáis que... sí, los rusos nos leen. Vamos, que los bots no sólo se limitan a difundir propaganda sino a reunir información y a enviarla a sus redes sociales donde allí ya las filtran y pasan a donde estimen oportuno.
_
_Cosas de las guerras modernas. "_


----------



## chemarin (22 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Venga maricon que haces por aqui, ya asomas la patita no ganan los tuyos ?, anda vete con el txusqui y que te den por culo.......



Hijo de la gran puta, un imbécil que ni lee a los otros. Al ignore, pero no sin cagarme en tus muertos.


----------



## Snowball (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Si, como la mejor sanidad del mundo estaba preparada ...


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es lamentable esto que te voy a decir, pero es tal cual:
> 
> - Los errores en los hospitales privados de EE.UU. son rentables al sistema en general...
> 
> ...



Veo que manejas información fidedigna de las finanzas rusas, debe ser el único caso en la historia de la humanidad en la que un pais del que se largan las principales empresas extranjeras y dejan de importar tecnologia, y tienen que vender sus materias primas con descuento, en vez de bajar su economía sube, eso sí según el gobierno ruso.


----------



## piru (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las tropas rusas completaron la construcción de cruces en la región de Kharkov*
> Ayer, 18:37
> 7
> 
> ...




Pues según Yago, tras el cruce del Donets a los rusos ya no les tenían que quedar pontones.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perdón por seguir el 'fuera de tópico', pero quisiera añadir una duda. Si la traducción es fiel, dice 'a IMAGEN y semejanza de Dios'. Podría haberlo dejado el autor meramente en semejanza, pero añadió imagen. Y a mi mismo me rechina esto, pero es lo que está escrito, así que si algún día me encuentro con que Dios tiene apariencia humana, pues tampoco me extrañaré. Pero lo importante es el resto, en cuanto a la actitud, el sentir, el amar. Eso es lo principal... pero podría ser que el cuerpo acompañase esto, dada la diferencia abismal con el resto de mamíferos. Nosotros necesitamos en nuestros primeros meses y años del amor para subsistir, a diferencia del resto. Tampoco nuestros músculos están adaptados para la supervivencia animal, no dan la talla. Igualmente no tenemos garras, sino manos dulces. Y creo que todo esto es, al menos, un mensaje. Dios sabrá.



Déjense de mierda metafísica frailuna (miles de hombres adultos abusando de impúberes durante siglos no pueden traer cosa buena) la explicación a la frasecita es mas sencilla: Llegaron los Ingenieros, hibridaros a unos primates con su ADN y salió la raza humana, en el intro de Prometeus lo explican con una secuencia memorable, por eso unos humanos son inteligentes y otros imbéciles.


----------



## No al NOM (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Aparte de que no se lo cree ni el pero sinceramente es bastante esclarecedor respecto de la situación en la que estamos ...



Un Rey parásito del sistema,. Ninguna diferencia con Mónica Otra pederasta


----------



## Treefrog (22 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Esto lo tenía claro, con las medidas de occidente contra Rusia y el acoso a compañías occidentales para que abandonen Rusia lo que iba a traer es que las propias empresas rusas ocupen esas actividades, y compañías de China, La India, Vietnam (textiles), y América Latina, ocupen esos espacios.
> 
> Los autos de marcas como Renault, Ford, etc, tienen su reemplazo en marcas chinas perfectamente, y los autos de lujo tendrán en marcas del grupo chino VOLVO, su reemplazo desde factorías chinas.



Eso que escribes es muy importante, pero imposible de percibir para los que ven al mundo en un estado estacionario como si todo fuese un 1993 perpetuo.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



Me debato entre soltar una sonora carcajada o compadecerme sinceramente de esos pencos por su vergonzante ingenuidad.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Jun 2022)

Tres referencias sobre el asunto de los biolaboratorios. China pide información a las autoridades norteamericanas y se comenta sobre biolaboratorios Pentágono/DoD en Nigeria.


Spoiler



*10.06.2022*

https://tass.com/world/1463409
*China demands full information about US biolabs in Ukraine *


Biolaboratorios en Nigeria.

*27.05.2022*

US has biolabs where monkeypox spread in Nigeria: Moscow
*US has biolabs where monkeypox spread in Nigeria: Moscow

28.05.2022*

Russian Military Points to Presence of US-Funded Biolabs in Nigeria Amid Global Monkeypox Scare | Farsnews Agency
*Russian Military Points to Presence of US-Funded Biolabs in Nigeria Amid Global Monkeypox Scare*



Por supuesto, el asunto de los biolaboratorios en Nigeria ya tiene su _factcheck_.


Spoiler



*31.05.2022*

Escribe Kunle Adebajo.

Factcheck: Russia Claims U.S. Is Making Bioweapons In Nigeria. True? - HumAngle Media
*Factcheck: Russia Claims U.S. Is Making Bioweapons In Nigeria. True?*

En el artículo anterior se hace referencia a material publicado en el perfil de Twitter AZ OSINT (https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1), que a su vez publica material del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


Spoiler





```
https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1/status/1530200342675263489
```









Consulate debunks US-controlled 'monkeypox laboratories' in Nigeria
*Consulate debunks US-controlled ‘monkeypox laboratories’ in Nigeria

02.06.2022

NCDC: NO MONKEYPOX BIO-LABS IN NIGERIA - ARISE NEWS REPORT*


Spoiler







En los comentarios del vídeo anterior:

_According the NIH, there are 10 BSL-3 labs in Nigeria. Dr. John Campbell, of YouTube fame, the UK nurse who's kept the world abreast of COVID for the past two years, assured the world yesterday in his video on MPX research at the BSL-4 lab in Wuhan, that Nigeria's lab do, in fact, have MPX stock in their inventories. Reference for the NIH link of the BSL labs located and working in Nigeria: www.ncbi.nim.nih.gov/books/NBK542569_​
El link citado en el comentario no funciona.


----------



## kikepm (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...




Pues, lo que dice tiene todo el sentido.

¿Para que demonios se iban a informar los espías rusos a partir de los datos obtenidos del mismo frente y zonas de combate, pudiendo leer cómodamente los informes hechos por bloggers, youtubers y forococheros, a base de refritos informativos y comunicados de prensa ucranianos?

Si es que es de cajón. Que no os enteráis, prorrusos.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los datos los tienes que analizar tú antes de ponerte a soltar la jarta de gilipolleces que te has marcado y sin ponerte ni colorao ... Vamos que te ha faltado lo del hidroducto renovable ese para ya tener el master. Cuanto tiempo te crees que puedes tardar en renovar la flota de coches actuales por coches electrícos y te hablo de coches nada más y cuanto cuesta incluso suponiendo que pudieramos fabricarlos?? Asumirlo de una puta vez, no hay sustitución del petroleo y del gas en las próximas dos decadas al menos y todas las alternativas son eso alternativas que se podrían ir implementando más o menos rapidamente pero nunca para ya ni para menos de una decada ... Nos han ganado la guerra económica por ir de listos o porque nuestros dirigente se apuestan muy rápido el bienestar de otros. Cuantos antes te des cuenta antes podrás buscar alternativas de control de daños para tí y tu familia si la tienes.





coscorron dijo:


> Los datos los tienes que analizar tú antes de ponerte a soltar la jarta de gilipolleces que te has marcado y sin ponerte ni colorao ... Vamos que te ha faltado lo del hidroducto renovable ese para ya tener el master. Cuanto tiempo te crees que puedes tardar en renovar la flota de coches actuales por coches electrícos y te hablo de coches nada más y cuanto cuesta incluso suponiendo que pudieramos fabricarlos?? Asumirlo de una puta vez, no hay sustitución del petroleo y del gas en las próximas dos decadas al menos y todas las alternativas son eso alternativas que se podrían ir implementando más o menos rápidamente pero nunca para ya ni para menos de una decada ... Nos han ganado la guerra económica por ir de listos o porque nuestros dirigente se apuestan muy rápido el bienestar de otros. Cuantos antes te des cuenta antes podrás buscar alternativas de control de daños para tí y tu familia si la tienes.



Primero, dirígete a mí con educación y escribe con corrección. No tengo por qué aguantar tus exabruptos y que me duelan los ojos porque te crees gracioso y elocuente escribiendo " jarta" en vez de sarta o "colorao" en vez de colorado. Lo segundo, es que probablemente tenga más años que tú, más familia que tú, más dinero que tú, haya visitado bastantes más países que tú y con seguridad he trabajado bastante más que tú. Me la suda si se tardan en cambiar las cosas o si cuesta cambiarlas....pero no te preocupes que hay un dicho muy castellano que dice "a la fuerza ahorcan". Nos veremos cuando el litro de gasolina esté por encima de los 3€. Y claro que hay sustitución para el gas y el petróleo en menos de dos décadas. Es cuestión de voluntad y de trabajar en el mismo sentido (también las vacunas tardaban 10 años como poco en conseguirse). Que nos han ganado la guerra Económica. Por supuestisimo, y la de Valores, y la de Patriotismo, y la de Educación, y la de Tecnología y la de Fabricación.... Ya dije hace 2 años...a quien quiso leerme que ojito con la hiperinflación. Y que lo mejor que se podía hacer en ese mome yo era pedir dinero barato y sin riesgo...que la inflación derretiría esa deuda cual nieve al sol. El control de daños ya lo estoy implementando hace más de 1 año y medio....que escribir y leer aquí tiene ciertas ventajas. Hay mucha paja ..pero también verdaderas joyas de las que aprender.


----------



## piru (22 Jun 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Siempre me hago un lío con los ejércitos extranjeros.
> 
> En España es así:
> 
> ...




En mis tiempos regimiento y brigada eran del mismo tamaño pero diferente composición:

Regimiento de infantería: 4 batallones de infantería.
Brigada: 4 batallones pero de diferentes armas(1 infantería, 1 artillería, 1ingenieros, 1caballería.

Una brigada NO es (o no era) parte de una división, es una división en pequeño

División: 4 regimientos
Brigada: 4 batallones

Pero puedo estar desactualizado


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Donde el señor @delhierro dice que los Clase Mistral de 20.000tn no sirven para nada y que fue una suerte que se los vetasen a Rusia en 2014 conviene recordar que hoy Rusia está construyendo dos buques de asalto de 40.000tn cada y lo está haciendo en los astilleros Zaliv, en Kerch, Crimea.
> Son la clase 23900 Ivan Rogov.
> Unos patos supongo.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es dificil escribir por aquí sin encontrarse IDIOTAS como tu que descalifican y entran en cuestiones personales sin venir a cuento. Y si digo IDIOTA, porque no insulto primero nunca, pero no me importa responder en cualquier termino en el que se me interpele.

Donde doy clases , u otros datos que estupidamente pones, supongo que para hacer una gracieta no vienen a cuento. Cualquiera que no sea idiota y sepa donde vive, sabe que ciertas ideas son bastante malas para tu carrera profesional en esta santa democracia. Así que dar tus datos no es buena idea. Por lo tanto me aplico el cuento y jamas lo hago.

Y ya en el tema.

Claro que los rusos van a "sustituir" con barcos nacionales esa compra, jaja supongo que alguien tenia sesudos estudios para justificar ese enorme gasto a los "socios" franceses. Si te fijas 1/2 de lo que pensaban comprar , y hay que justificarse.

Soy prorruso en esto, pero no me creo que sean dios. Y si la cagan, tienen corruptos , y hacen cosas provincianas por supuesto prestigio. Que cosas son bastante humanos.

Esos barcos son para desplegar fuerzas, jaja interesante concepto para una potencia maritima que piense acojonar a paises pequeños y que pueda cubrirlos con unas cortinas AA descomunales y con su avición embarcada. ¿ y porque hay que hacerlo ? Pues porque son patos. Para Rusia una potencia continental, que tiene unos enemigos con flotas varias veces la suya ( salvo en submarinos ) y lo mismo con la aviación
embarcada, CARECEN DE SENTIDO. Salvo tirar el dinero y supongo que llenar bolsillos.

Bueno puedes decir que es mi opinión, y tu crees que serian la hostia de utiles para desembarcar en la costa ucraniana etc... pero puedes decirlo educadamente, y aunque estarias totalmente equivocado no te llamare bocachancla.


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Me da que es más un intento de que no existan hilos por la red, donde aunque sea buceando se pueda ver algo diferente a lo que dicen todos los medios de occidente.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Al final, el resultado va a ser existencialista. Si no consiguen derrotar a Rusia
el Nuevo Orden Mundial de Davos, FEM... se descalabrará espectacularmente.
El tan traído, "Rusia no puede ganar" que se gastan los caniches europeos es eso
y, entonces ( como se prevee) van a ser los pollos de Davos los que van a terminar
haciendo los cambios de régimen, mientras Moscú observa desde la distancia.

Y es lo que tiene ser "excepcional". que no pueden recular...


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vale un mercenario ruso con un coche matricula de Odessa, raro, raro, ¿ya han llegado hasta ahí los rusos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y con un jabalin en el maletero, cosas de la desinformación cutre.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jun 2022)

Bloquear Kaliningrado es un acto de guerra similar a si Japón bloquease las comunicaciones entre Sajalin y Kamchatka


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bloquear Kaliningrado es un acto de guerra similar a si Japón bloquease las comunicaciones entre Sajalin y Kamchatka



Putin lo tiene facil, vuela por encima como hicieron los anglso en berlin y si derriban un avión se lia. Jaja tranquilos que no pasara, pero es la forma lógica de dejar las cosas claras.

--------------



Coño, es clavadito a los de Mariupol. Esas caras lo dicen todo. 

Que tengan ahí un tanque, dice claramente que los rusos no arriesgan la aviación aunque eso les cueste bajas en tierra.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva en el canal.

Destrucción de camionetas de las AFU cerca de Vrubivka, LNR. Un total de 15 vehículos fueron impactados. La última versión del UAV Orlan-10 con cámara de imagen térmica corrige el fuego.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jun 2022)

¡La Primera Ministra de Moldavia, Natalia Gavrilita, pidió al Ministro de Medio Ambiente que proporcionara a la población del país el suministro necesario de leña hasta el invierno!


----------



## clapham5 (22 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Segun el Principio de Indeterminacion de Heisenberg es imposible *" determinar en terminos de la fisica cuantica, simultaneamente y con precision arbitraria, ciertos pares de variables fisicas, como son, la posicion y el momento lineal *
Traducido al arameo cirilico : LOS ACCIDENTES SON INEVITABLES .
Y esto lleva a una conclusion :
La situacion actual es la combinacion entre una cantidad X de plan predeterminado y una cantidad Y de improvisacion
El numero de combinaciones es infinito : Se sabe que la elite tiene un plan . Lo que no se sabe es si ese plan se esta ejecutando al 100 % , al 90 % , etc debido a la inevitabilidad de saber la cuantia de la variable " Y " .
Si la bala que mato al archiduque Francisco Fernando se hubiera " desviado " de su curso , el archiduque no habria muerto evitando la I Guerra Mundial . Si *Günter Schabowski , *el funcionario de la RDA no se hubiera equivocado al decir que la apertura de fronteras " era inmediata " , la gente no habria salido a las calles provocando la caida del Muro .
Chubais , el zar de las reformas de la era Yeltsin sugirio al ex presidente ruso contratar a Putin , que era un burocrata en San Petersburgo
Fue la eleccion de Chubais un " accidente " , o fue parte del plan ?
Cuales tu punto , clapham ?  Pues que el curso de esta guerra es impredecible y que aunque Rusia y Occidente hagan todo lo posible para mantener las cosas " bajo control " sera inevitable" un accidente " que puede cambiar la Historia .
Una chispa que provoque un incendio global . Si este post te acojono , dale a su autor un ZANK


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El periodista alemán Paul Ronzheimer informa que Lysychansk está casi rodeada

El periodista alemán Paul Ronjeimer, del periódico alemán Bild, ha afirmado que Lysychansk está casi completamente rodeada por las fuerzas aliadas rusas y del LNR.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Jun 2022)

Material publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en relación al asunto de los biolaboratorios Pentágono/DoD en Nigeria.


Spoiler





```
https://t.me/mod_russia/16191
```


```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3SOE5fFsKJ3bAA
```



Spoiler
































Más datos relativos a los biolaboratorios.

```
https://telegra.ph/Brifing-po-rezultatam-analiza-dokumentov-kasayushchihsya-voenno-biologicheskoj-deyatelnosti-SSHA-na-territorii-Ukrainy-05-27
```


```
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/W7QrL3Wo6Md4PA
```


----------



## Snowball (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Podríamos ya asegurar la gran semejanza entre los inicios de la IIGM y la incipiente?

I Reich Alemán es disuelto, pero no fue invadido ni derrotado militarmente = Disolución URSS, no es invadida ni derrotada militarmente 

Estados tapón artificiales rodeando Alemania(con minorías Alemanas) creados tras IGM = Caída URRS y estados tapón (con minorías Rusas) rodeando Rusia. Alianzas militares de dichos estados tapón contra Alemania y Rusia 

Toma de los sudettes = Toma Crimea y Donbass 

Kaliningrado =Dantzig

Corredor de Dantzig= Corredor Suwalki

Polonia cerrando el Corredor (más alianza Franco Británica) = Lituania cerrando el Corredor (alianza NATO)


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

La artillería del DNR alcanza a sus enemigos en Nueva York tras un reconocimiento aéreo

Un GAZ-66 enemigo fue detectado en Nueva York gracias al reconocimiento aéreo de un UAV. Las coordenadas del objetivo fueron transmitidas a la batería de artillería y el objetivo fue destruido con varios disparos precisos. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han continuado hoy realizando ataques intensivos contra las instalaciones y posiciones de las AFU cerca de Kharkiv y Chuhuyiv. Fuentes ucranianas confirman la existencia de fuertes salidas de nuestro lado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jun 2022)

....


piru dijo:


> En mis tiempos regimiento y brigada eran del mismo tamaño pero diferente composición:
> 
> Regimiento de infantería: 4 batallones de infantería.
> Brigada: 4 batallones pero de diferentes armas(1 infantería, 1 artillería, 1ingenieros, 1caballería.
> ...



En las maniobras que hacíamos estaba;

Legión: infantería + con vehículos blindados
Paracaídas: Infantería,
COE: Infantería
Regimiento de Artillería de campaña mixta (nosotros): 4 baterías (16 cañones + plana mayor) = aprox. 500 tropas.

Ni idea de como estaban conformados los otros cuerpos, el caso es que siempre ganábamos las maniobras, íbamos con los legionarios. Supongo que han cambiado bastante desde que hice la mili.


----------



## Zhukov (22 Jun 2022)

intensito dijo:


> @Zhukov , ¿todo bien?, ¿te han tomado el perfil los otanistas? Veo que no subes parte de guerra desde hace una semana. Espero que se trate de descanso vacacional...




El puto calor y la falta de sueño y asuntos domésticos. Hoy ya he recobrado las fuerzas

Un resumen general de la situación a día de hoy, explicado en términos sencillos para a ver si se enteran los del meneo y los otaneros y demás alucinados por la propaganda de cuál es la verdadera situación









Noticias de la guerra 22/06/2022 – situación general


Mapa interactivo de los combates del 16 al 20 de Junio Situación general: A parte de los bombardeos terroristas de Donetsk, con hasta 300 impactos de grueso calibre, más duros aún que en el…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El pueblo liberado de Metelkino (suburbios de Severodonetsk) y las posiciones abandonadas de las AFU (junto con los "hermanos de armas" muertos).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡La Primera Ministra de Moldavia, Natalia Gavrilita, pidió al Ministro de Medio Ambiente que proporcionara a la población del país el suministro necesario de leña hasta el invierno!



dejan los combustibles fosiles para luchar contra el cambio climatico


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Un perro zapador analógico y un sistema robótico digital Cobra 1600 en el patio de una casa destruida en la DNR ayudan a las tropas de ingeniería rusas a despejar los territorios liberados de la república.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡La Primera Ministra de Moldavia, Natalia Gavrilita, pidió al Ministro de Medio Ambiente que proporcionara a la población del país el suministro necesario de leña hasta el invierno!



Vuestro picolero de guardia va a echar un vistazo al tema.

VALE, ya he echado un vistacete a Wiki yyyyyy

Va a ser que no, bosques cubre un 9,algo del país, van a pasar más frío que un polo de duro.

Moldavia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (22 Jun 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Supongo que sabras que la crisis esa fue provocada por los moros al subir el precio del petroleo¿no?



Cómo no. Lo viví y fui muy consciente porque donde vivía se notó e incluso creo que esa crisis forjo e influyó poderosamente en mi visión pesimista del mundo y de la vida.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jun 2022)

142857 dijo:


> Buenas , sólo quiero puntualizar que de caer en la trampa nada de nada. Ahí está la invasión de Libia por mercenarios para demostrar que los que salen por la tele son desinformadores profesionales , todos los hijoputas lo apoyaron . Y como estaba el Zapatero incluso fué un logro feminista.



Y el generalito que dirigió el operativo fichó por Pudimos.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Hace casi una semana publicamos datos sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el barrio de Solyanye, en Mykolaiv. Se esperaba que una apertura generalizada de las posiciones obligara a las unidades ucranianas a reducirse y abandonar las zonas residenciales.

Por desgracia, el mando de las AFU decidió lo contrario. Por lo tanto, esta mañana, el fuego se dirigió a las instalaciones mencionadas. Esta información fue confirmada por los vecinos de la zona y también por las fotografías que aparecieron del humo del incendio en el barrio.

La situación lo demuestra claramente: es hora de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dejen de cubrirse entre los habitantes de Mykolaiv. Sin duda, esto no les salvará de los ataques a bocajarro contra las posiciones militares.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (22 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me debato entre soltar una sonora carcajada o compadecerme sinceramente de esos pencos por su vergonzante ingenuidad.



Seguro que tienen un agente llamado ForoCoches en el GRU. El agente más zopenco, al que están a punto de echar. O no. Pero como lo lean, que tampoco, se echan unas risas.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

En el pueblo de Chernobaivka se produjo un atentado contra el jefe de la administración local. Se produjo una explosión cerca de su coche, lo que provocó ligeras heridas de metralla en la cabeza de la administración. Ahora está en el hospital.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






He dicho muchas veces que la principal tarea de esta operación militar especial de desmilitarización y desnacionalización de Ucrania no es el sparring de combate en un paisaje urbanizado con las AFU y las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional. La tarea principal es la destrucción de la élite política, financiera y de otras regiones de este régimen de Kiev, que en esencia es la esencia que define la existencia de este territorio. Sin el régimen de Kiev y el pilar político sobre el que se sustenta, no habrá razón para enfrentarse a los IED. Se irán a casa por su cuenta. Pero el régimen de Kiev y sus manipuladores estadounidenses no dudan en atacar los centros de decisión de Rusia. Atacan todo lo que pueden alcanzar, ahí es donde golpean. Los centros de decisión no son generales. Son los políticos y la élite... Así es, por si alguien no lo sabía...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Juani (22 Jun 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa británico sobre una actualización de inteligencia. Se comenta sobre la Armada Rusa y la defensa costera ucraniana en el control d una franja del Mar Negro.



*Russian control of Black Sea near Ukraine ‘largely neutralised*
*The Russian Navy has been ‘largely neutralised’ by Ukrainian coastal defences in its ability to control a swathe of the Black Sea, say the British Ministry of Defence in an intelligence update.*
The update states:


On 17 June 2022, Ukrainian forces claimed their first successful use of Western-donated Harpoon anti-ship missiles to engage Russian maritime forces.
The target of the attack was almost certainly the Russian naval tug Spasatel Vasily Bekh, which was delivering weapons and personnel to Snake Island in the north-western Black Sea.
The destruction of the Russian vessel on a resupply mission demonstrates the difficulty Russia faces when attempting to support their forces occupying Snake Island.
This is the latest in a series of Russian vessels, including the cruiser Moskva, to be damaged or destroyed by Ukraine during the conflict.
Ukrainian coastal defence capability has largely neutralised Russia’s ability to establish sea control and project maritime force in the north-western Black Sea.
This has undermined the viability of Russia’s original operational design for the invasion, which involved holding the Odesa region at risk from the sea.
Russia’s tugboat Vasily Bekh was hit by the Ukrainian military in the Black Sea on the 17th of June.
Maksym Marchenko, head of the Odesa Regional Military Administration, said this on Telegram, Ukrinform reports.
_“This morning, our Navy struck the Black Sea Fleet’s support vessel Vasily Bekh, equipped with a Tor air defense missile system. It later emerged that it had sunk,”_ he said in a video address.
The vessel was understood to be carrying supplies and soldiers to strengthen the Russian presence on the occupied Snake Island.
Many will remember imagery emerging showing the aftermath of a Ukrainian missile strike on a Russian warship.



The images show the ship billowing smoke and low in the water. The vessel is also seen listing to port with damage on its left side.

With a crew of 510, Moskva was the most powerful warship in the Black Sea region.









Russian control of Black Sea near Ukraine ‘largely neutralised’


The Russian Navy has been 'largely neutralised' by Ukrainian coastal defences in its ability to control a swathe of the Black Sea, say the British Ministry of Defence in an intelligence update.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk





Todavía hay cierto movimiento áereo ucraniano.

helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8MSB-V lanzando una cápsula completa de cohetes no guiados S-8 de 80 mm sobre el objetivo.



Russian SU-34, armed with a single Kh-31 missile, flying low over the Sea of Azov in Primorsko-Akhtarsk


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Jun 2022)

*Se encuentran rastros del virus de la poliomielitis en las aguas residuales de Londres cuando los funcionarios de salud declaran un incidente nacional*


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Los informes del campo dicen que nuestras tropas también han liberado Loskutovka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de las consecuencias de un misil Tochka-U disparado por militantes ucranianos en Stakhanov, en la RNL

"Como resultado del bombardeo con misiles Tochka-U, un hombre nacido en 1975 murió y cinco edificios residenciales resultaron dañados", dijo la representación del LNR ante el JCCC.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Washington comprende las legítimas preocupaciones de Rusia en materia de seguridad y está dispuesto a trabajar para resolverlas - Subsecretario de Estado Sherman









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Primero, dirígete a mí con educación y escribe con corrección. No tengo por qué aguantar tus exabruptos y que me duelan los ojos porque te crees gracioso y elocuente escribiendo " jarta" en vez de sarta o "colorao" en vez de colorado. Lo segundo, es que probablemente tenga más años que tú, más familia que tú, más dinero que tú, haya visitado bastantes más países que tú y con seguridad he trabajado bastante más que tú. Me la suda si se tardan en cambiar las cosas o si cuesta cambiarlas....pero no te preocupes que hay un dicho muy castellano que dice "a la fuerza ahorcan". Nos veremos cuando el litro de gasolina esté por encima de los 3€. Y claro que hay sustitución para el gas y el petróleo en menos de dos décadas. Es cuestión de voluntad y de trabajar en el mismo sentido (también las vacunas tardaban 10 años como poco en conseguirse). Que nos han ganado la guerra Económica. Por supuestisimo, y la de Valores, y la de Patriotismo, y la de Educación, y la de Tecnología y la de Fabricación.... Ya dije hace 2 años...a quien quiso leerme que ojito con la hiperinflación. Y que lo mejor que se podía hacer en ese mome yo era pedir dinero barato y sin riesgo...que la inflación derretiría esa deuda cual nieve al sol. El control de daños ya lo estoy implementando hace más de 1 año y medio....que escribir y leer aquí tiene ciertas ventajas. Hay mucha paja ..pero también verdaderas joyas de las que aprender.



Pues si tanto sabes de refranes te voy a recitar uno del foro ... "A burbuja se viene llorao". Dicho lo anterior me referiré a tí como me venga en gana aunque tengas mas años, más familia, mas dinero y hayas "viajao" más que Gulliver porque todo eso de medirse la pollaa con el que te contesta no hace sino indicar que incluso siendo verdad todo lo que piensas que eres más que yo y aunque también tengas tres Ferrari y te folles a tres rubias no deja de ser también verdad que con ese argumento has demostrado también que eres bastante más tonto. Por supuesto, y en relación a la gramática y a la ortografía de mis mensajes, haré lo que me salga del nabo porque tontos como tú sin nada que aportar ni que decir y que se quejan de como escriben los demás han pasado por aquí ya varios miles desde que estoy aquí y la mayoría ya se fueron.
Tu opinión es que el petroleo y el gas son sustituibles y que pasado mañana sacando una ley obligando a todo el mundo a usar un coche eléctrico ya esta solucionado. Pos fale pos me alegro ... pero yo opino que para hacer eso hay que pensar en como vamos a fabricar 25 millones de coches eléctricos y que no se hace de hoy para mañana y que también hay que pensar en como vamos a producir la electricidad que se necesita para que funcionen... porque igual no es necesario que todo el mundo tenga coche y nos apañamos con 10 millones pero eso supondra que seremos más pobres y 15 millones de personas ya no tienen un coche con el que ir y venir donde necesiten cuando lo necesiten.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Finlandia está preparada para luchar contra Rusia en caso de ataque: el ministro de Defensa finlandés Timo Kivinen









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡La Primera Ministra de Moldavia, Natalia Gavrilita, pidió al Ministro de Medio Ambiente que proporcionara a la población del país el suministro necesario de leña hasta el invierno!



Suerte porque estoy seguro que en Moldavia muchos todavía tienen chimeneas y estufas de leña, aquí no habrá esa suerte ...


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Lituania espera que Rusia la desconecte de la red eléctrica regional en respuesta al bloqueo de los envíos ferroviarios de mercancías rusas a la región de Kaliningrado - Reuters

El presidente lituano declaró a una importante publicación alemana. Añadió que una confrontación militar con Rusia es poco probable.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues si tanto sabes de refranes te voy a recitar uno del foro ... "A burbuja se viene llorao". Dicho lo anterior me referiré a tí como me venga en gana aunque tengas mas años, más familia, mas dinero y hayas "viajao" más que Gulliver porque todo eso de medirse la pollaa con el que te contesta no hace sino indicar que incluso siendo verdad todo lo que piensas que eres más que yo y aunque también tengas tres Ferrari y te folles a tres rubias no deja de ser también verdad que con ese argumento has demostrado también que eres bastante más tonto. Por supuesto, y en relación a la gramática y a la ortografía de mis mensajes, haré lo que me salga del nabo porque tontos como tú sin nada que aportar ni que decir y que se quejan de como escriben los demás han pasado por aquí ya varios miles desde que estoy aquí y la mayoría ya se fueron.
> Tu opinión es que el petroleo y el gas son sustituibles y que pasado mañana sacando una ley obligando a todo el mundo a usar un coche eléctrico ya esta solucionado. Yo opino que para hacer eso hay que pensar en como vamos a fabricar 25 millones de coches eléctricos y como vamos a producir la electricidad que se necesita para que funcionen porque igual no es necesario que todo el mundo tenga coche y nos apañamos con 10 millones pero eso supondra que seremos más pobres.



Si por ti fuera tontopolla, seguiríamos en carreta, tirados por ruanos como tú mismo. Típico palurdo provinciano, que piensa que todavía la riqueza para algunos es tener un vehículo y follarse a una rubia. Anda que no te falta madurez, y ver cosas...para que pueda seguir hablando contigo de algo de una manera medianamente coherente. Escribe como quieras, haz lo que quieras, e insulta lo que quieras. Yo , ya no lo voy a leer.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

*Claves de las declaraciones de Vladimir Putin en su discurso ante el foro empresarial de los BRICS*

▪ Occidente sigue un rumbo macroeconómico irresponsable, incluyendo la "imprenta", todo ello en detrimento de las empresas y afectando negativamente a las personas;

▪ El suministro de petróleo a India y China ya está aumentando notablemente;

▪ Rusia está adoptando amplias medidas para reducir el impacto de las sanciones en la economía. Se ha organizado una ayuda específica que ya está dando resultados;

▪ Rusia seguirá reorientando los flujos comerciales y los contactos económicos hacia los países BRICS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lituania espera que Rusia la desconecte de la red eléctrica regional en respuesta al bloqueo de los envíos ferroviarios de mercancías rusas a la región de Kaliningrado - Reuters
> 
> El presidente lituano declaró a una importante publicación alemana. Añadió que una confrontación militar con Rusia es poco probable.
> 
> ...



Hasta 2025 que se enganchan a la Red Europa se lo van a pasar pipa....
Los chistes de Lepe en realidad deberían ser chistes de Bálticos.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Kiev ha dado garantías de que las armas suministradas por Occidente sólo se utilizarán con fines de defensa, sin bombardear el territorio ruso - Ministro de Defensa alemán









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El jefe de la administración cívico-militar de la aldea de Chornobayivka fue herido levemente en la región de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Mientras el régimen de Zelensky envía "carne de cañón" a morir en Donbass, la guerra en Kiev tiene este aspecto









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (22 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> dejan los combustibles fosiles para luchar contra el cambio climatico



Las boñigas de vaca tienen también un potente uso como fuente de energías limpias y renovables.
(Nota, lo de "renovable" sí lo veo, lo de "limpia", ya no tanto.....)
Adjunto un video de la FIDA (Fondo Internacional de Desarrollo Agrícola), descriptivo del futuro (próximo) estilo de vida al que nos tendremos que acostumbras los euro-occidentales:
*Estiércol de vaca para cocinar*


----------



## Epicii (22 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Podríamos ya asegurar la gran semejanza entre los inicios de la IIGM y la incipiente?
> 
> I Reich Alemán es disuelto, pero no fue invadido ni derrotado militarmente = Disolución URSS, no es invadida ni derrotada militarmente
> 
> ...



La diferencia mas importante es que ahora la armas nucleares democratizaron la aniquilación, las elites que son siempre las que deciden las guerra no podrán quedar inmunes. Ni Putin, ni Macron, ni Biden sobrevivirían una guerra.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Educación patriótica nazi en Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y los mandos polacos terminan de planificar la operación de despliegue de tropas polacas en el oeste de Ucrania, ex diputado de la Rada Suprema

Según Kiva, está previsto que la "misión de paz" polaca comience a finales de julio, de acuerdo con las previsiones del Estado Mayor ucraniano, para cuando se produzca la destrucción completa del grupo de militantes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Donbás y la liberación definitiva de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.

El ex diputado también señaló que la situación de conflicto con Kaliningrado debería servir de distracción. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El gobierno moldavo ayudará a los residentes con leña

La primera ministra Natalia Gavrilita ha ordenado suministrar leña a la población.

Las medidas se adoptan debido a la subida récord de los precios del gas, la electricidad y la calefacción.

▪Cómo se puede utilizar la leña para calentar los pisos en los bloques de viviendas de la ciudad, el primer ministro no lo dijo.

▪ La UE ya ha "apoyado" a Moldavia, provocando con sus sanciones la mayor crisis energética de Europa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Snowball (22 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La diferencia mas importante es que ahora la armas nucleares democratizaron la aniquilación, las elites que son siempre las que deciden las guerra no podrán quedar inmunes. Ni Putin, ni Macron, ni Biden sobrevivirían una guerra.



También existía el peligro de las armas de destrucción masiva antes del comienzo de la IIGM, las armas químicas....

Solo hay que ver los documentales para observar como se instruyó a la población con las máscaras de gas... el miedo a dicho ataque ahí estaba, y al final ninguno las usó en Europa


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se parecen cada vez más a los combatientes de Siria.

Las imágenes muestran a los nazis ucranianos tratando de compensar las pérdidas de artillería y utilizando un MLRS improvisado montado en un vehículo todoterreno.

El sistema improvisado dispara cohetes C-8 no guiados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Sí... es un SVD, del siglo pasado, etc... (los expertos en sillones se calman, todo el mundo lo sabe).
Pero... 400 metros + cabeza de eneldo + SVD = foto 
P.d. Deberíamos enterrarlo 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler: + 18


----------



## Epicii (22 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> También existía el peligro de las armas de destrucción masiva antes del comienzo de la IIGM, las armas químicas....
> 
> Solo hay que ver los documentales para observar como se instruyó a la población con las máscaras de gas... el miedo a dicho ataque ahí estaba, y al final ninguno las usó en Europa



Es cierto lo que usted dice. Pero todos saben que esta vez no seria asi. Las armas nucleares serian usadas sin dudarlo por todas las potencias.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, cuanto más fuerte sea el rublo, menos tendremos que pagar por los eurobonos, según el nuevo decreto de Putin. A este ritmo, Varlamov podrá pagar después de 8 años. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hasta 2025 que se enganchan a la Red Europa se lo van a pasar pipa....
> Los chistes de Lepe en realidad deberían ser chistes de Bálticos.



Aqui en Moscu todos los chistes tipo lepe son sobre bálticos  
Especialmente sobre los estonios.


----------



## Snowball (22 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es cierto lo que usted dice. Pero todos saben que esta vez no seria asi. *Las armas nucleares serian usadas sin dudarlo por todas las potencias.*



Cada día tengo más dudas... son capaces de llevarnos el donbas a toda Europa.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Putin firmó un decreto que estipula que las obligaciones de los eurobonos deben cumplirse en rublos al tipo de cambio nacional.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Putin firmó un decreto por el que se establece un procedimiento temporal para los pagos de la deuda pública denominada en moneda extranjera.​​Las obligaciones de los eurobonos del Estado se considerarán cumplidas tras el pago en rublos.​​







WarDonbass


Оперативная информация по военному конфликту на Донбассе и на Украине. Карты, сводки, история военных операций. Сотрудничество и вопросы к редакции: director@cigr.net или @Ispanecw Реклама / ВП / Партнерство: @adrzdov




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la República Popular de Luhansk confirma oficialmente el completo cerco de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Gorske y Zolote. Así, oficialmente, el 22 de junio será considerado el día de la formación de la caldera de Gorsko-Zolotskoye. El cerco operativo había tenido lugar varios días antes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Precisamente en sus etapas comunistas, fue cuando peor se llevaron, llegando incluso a un breve enfrentamiento armado por una isla. Y por mi parte ya he dicho lo que pienso, una guerra entre ellos, al revés, sería posible cuando ya no estén los anglos por medio. Es así de triste la cosa.



La invasión rusa fue en la época zarista patrocinada por los príncipes que luego jalearon la entrada contra el Kaiser. Tras la revolución, los principes supervivientes fueron tratados como reyes por los anglos y su entorno. Lo que me lleva a otra cosa, a la corte y el funcionariado hay que recompensarlos justamente, castigarlos sin compasión y jamás darles la menor confianza ni atisbo de continuidad.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Daño que no van a sufrir ninguno de los que lo estan promoviendo y menos el. Pero que peazos de hijos de puta nos gobiernan??



La escoria de una cvivilización podrida hasta el tuétano, vamos, ni Roma...


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

Ojito que van a por nosotros: En cuanto empiece la guerra de verdad y entremos en la histeria colectiva, se nos va a acusar de pro-rusos y se nos va a meter en el talego.

El otro día leí en un supuesto foro progre, inclusivo y resiliente a peña diciendo que a los que apoyamos a Rusia habría que ir a buscarnos a nuestras casas y ejecutarnos. Estamos rodeados de una masa histérica de NPC's, así que a los que vivais en occidente os recomiendo tener un plan para cuando empiece la fiesta.

La masa no piensa, la masa se comporta como una sola.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Muy bueno el chiste.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las cuestiones relacionadas con el aumento del número de tropas en Ucrania.
En mi opinión, seguirá aumentando dentro del curso actual (contrato, PMCs, voluntarios, etc.) La movilización general es poco probable.
Sólo señalaré, como en marzo, la conveniencia de una brigada extranjera + una brigada "ucraniana" formada por personal dispuesto de las AFU y la población local leal (después de filtrar, por supuesto).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Los rusos necesitan medio millón de bayonetas​Para cerrar el tema de la Ucrania nazi​​1. No revelaré un secreto militar, porque sólo un ciego no puede verlo: Rusia no tiene suficientes fuerzas físicas en la zona de la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Esto es claramente evidente por la actividad del enemigo dada la línea de enfrentamiento de casi mil kilómetros (y más).​​2. En el frente doméstico se preguntan: "¿Por qué no avanzamos?". Informo: es la misma razón. Por la falta de fuerzas. Hay muchas bajas en el Donbass. Pérdidas en el "gran hermano".​​3. necesitamos, por supuesto, todavía para luchar no 200-250-300 mil agrupación en un frente tan largo (el enemigo estima nuestro primer escalón en 333 mil bayonetas). Necesitamos una agrupación de 500.000.​​4. El enemigo está maniobrando sus fuerzas. Si ahora se dirigen a la dirección de Kherson (las AFU se han intensificado en esta dirección) y transfieren fuerzas de la frontera desde el lado de Bielorrusia, por decirlo suavemente, puede haber problemas.​​5. Ahora, si es realista, deberíamos reunir a más gente. Esos guardias del supermercado serían reclutados y enviados a la guerra. Nos estamos quedando sin ejército contratado. Nos estamos quedando sin unidades bien entrenadas. No debemos apresurarnos a introducir los grupos tácticos y de batallones (BTG) en la batalla, sino a formarlos, entrenarlos, unificarlos, armonizarlos y desplegarlos. Para ello se necesita gente. Necesitamos reponer el ejército de contratos. No obligando a los reclutas a firmar un contrato, sino reuniendo a personas con experiencia en combate.​​6. La División Dzerzhinsky y la 45ª Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales de las Tropas Aerotransportadas han hecho lo correcto. Están tirando de sus jóvenes veteranos que sirven en la brigada directamente.​​La división Dzerzhinsky reúne a los krapoviki veteranos, la 45ª - "su". Están siguiendo el camino probado durante la operación antiterrorista en Chechenia a principios de la década de 2000. Es exactamente el tipo de enfoque que se necesita.​​7. Hay una necesidad urgente de reponer las unidades con hombres jóvenes de 25 a 40 años, la infantería en particular. Si los nuestros se incorporaron como señalistas y conductores de nuestra edad (conductores mecanizados, señalistas, artilleros de defensa aérea, etc.), ahora es necesario añadir a las fuerzas de infantería a personas de 30-35 años, teniendo en cuenta que es imposible llenar todos los huecos con unidades especiales.​​8. La infantería motorizada es necesaria. El mismo Hodakovsky tiene 160 hombres para asaltar, 180 hombres para cubrirlos. Entraron, asaltaron, se alejaron, los que la proveen entraron, se enterraron. Se pusieron de pie. Aquellos exhalaron, volvieron a enfurecerse, etc. La rueda de la guerra. Para eso están los fusileros motorizados.​​9. Me contaron cómo un grupo de asalto entra, derriba a los khohols, recoge los trofeos, se levanta en la posición, informa al mando: "La posición está tomada, nos vamos". - "Sí, sí, serás reemplazado". Dejan el puesto, ¡nadie entra después de ellos! ¡Los ucranianos vuelven a entrar! Es decir, no hay suficientes fusileros motorizados regulares.​​







Vоенкор Котенок Z


Господа офицеры, Я прошу вас учесть: Кто сберёг свои нервы - Тот не спас свою честь. Обратная связь - @KotenokVoenkorBot




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

De repente. El viceprimer ministro Marat Khusnullin, conservador de Crimea y Sebastopol, dijo que Azovstal podría seguir operando en el futuro, lo que significa que será restaurado.
Un "giro repentino de los acontecimientos", aunque ya en mayo se anunció que Azovstal no era objeto de restauración (a diferencia de Ilyich Works y Azovmash) y que en su lugar se construiría un gran parque.
Me pregunto cuál es el motivo de esta revalorización. El análisis de los daños estructurales en el territorio del molino, donde resultó que no todo es tan terrible?









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Epicii (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito que van a por nosotros: En cuanto empiece la guerra de verdad y entremos en la histeria colectiva, se nos va a acusar de pro-rusos y se nos va a meter en el talego.
> 
> El otro día leí en un supuesto foro progre, inclusivo y resiliente a peña diciendo que a los que apoyamos a Rusia habría que ir a buscarnos a nuestras casas y ejecutarnos. Estamos rodeados de una masa histérica de NPC's, así que a los que vivais en occidente os recomiendo tener un plan para cuando empiece la fiesta.
> 
> La masa no piensa, la masa se comporta como una sola.



Si empieza la guerra de verdad, dudo que siga funcionando internet mucho tiempo, intenet, telefonia celular, etc no durarian ni 24hs funcionando
a nadie le importara lo que escriban en un foro perdido...


----------



## Zhukov (22 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Un resumen general de la situación a día de hoy, explicado en términos sencillos para a ver si se enteran los del meneo y los otaneros y demás alucinados por la propaganda de cuál es la verdadera situación
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y el parte de hoy, bueno, de ayer, que comenta el cierre de la bolsa de Zolotoye y la situación a día de hoy 









Noticias de la guerra 22/06/2022 bolsa de Zolotoye


Situación del frente al este del Dniéper Detalle de la bolsa de Zolotoye, en el extremo oriental del saliente de Donbass Se cierra la bolsa de Zolotoye Después de una dura semana de combates…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Suerte porque estoy seguro que en Moldavia muchos todavía tienen chimeneas y estufas de leña, aquí no habrá esa suerte ...



Lo he mirado, no les llegan los bosques a menos que traigan de Rumanía.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si por ti fuera tontopolla, seguiríamos en carreta, tirados por ruanos como tú mismo. Típico palurdo provinciano, que piensa que todavía la riqueza para algunos es tener un vehículo y follarse a una rubia. Anda que no te falta madurez, y ver cosas...para que pueda seguir hablando contigo de algo de una manera medianamente coherente. Escribe como quieras, haz lo que quieras, e insulta lo que quieras. Yo , ya no lo voy a leer.



Al ignore por IMBECIL.


----------



## Burbruxista (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es una de las cosas que vengo diciendo desde hace meses: El objetivo de Estados Unidos es destrozar la economía Europea.
> 
> Por cierto, me he acordado de esta magufada:
> 
> ...



Mi primera reacción ha sido pensar que la pitonisa en parte ya ha acertado, porque Europea ya es una tierra yerma, ya está desolada por esos enemigos que se han hecho pasar por amigos.

Pero me resisto a esa primera reacción, creo que en Europa tiene que seguir habiendo mucha gente que está lejos de ser yerma y estar desolada. Lo que hace falta es que despertemos de esta especie de narcosis opiácea, cosa que lamentablemente tiene pinta que solo sucederá cuando nos empiecen a dar más tortas que a un pandero.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Las boñigas de vaca tienen también un potente uso como fuente de energías limpias y renovables.
> (Nota, lo de "renovable" sí lo veo, lo de "limpia", ya no tanto.....)
> Adjunto un video de la FIDA (Fondo Internacional de Desarrollo Agrícola), descriptivo del futuro (próximo) estilo de vida al que nos tendremos que acostumbras los euro-occidentales:
> *Estiércol de vaca para cocinar*



Quemar el estiercol deja sin fertizante el campo de cultivo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

Un hilo en desarrollo, parece interesante (sobre la capacidad de fabricar misiles y artillería)


----------



## Octubrista (22 Jun 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Eso que escribes es muy importante, pero imposible de percibir para los que ven al mundo en un estado estacionario como si todo fuese un 1993 perpetuo.



No estamos como cuando cayó el muro de Berlín, o/y cuando se rompió la URSS, hay otros contrapesos en el mundo.

Y Berlusconi la clavó:

"Silvio Berlusconi ha señalado que Occidente, al pretender aislar a Rusia del mundo, ha terminado por aislarse del mundo."









Occidente se aisló a sí mismo y en Latinoamérica los senderos se bifurcan


El expresidente italiano Silvio Berlusconi ha señalado que Occidente, al pretender aislar a Rusia del mundo, ha terminado por aislarse del mundo. Según el




www.tiempoar.com.ar


----------



## Snowball (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un hilo en desarrollo, parece interesante (sobre la capacidad de fabricar misiles y artillería)



Hace poco leí en Zerohedge (burbuja yankee) que el ensamblaje y producción final de 1 sólo misil tomahawk lleva *1mes*....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito que van a por nosotros: En cuanto empiece la guerra de verdad y entremos en la histeria colectiva, se nos va a acusar de pro-rusos y se nos va a meter en el talego.
> 
> El otro día leí en un supuesto foro progre, inclusivo y resiliente a peña diciendo que a los que apoyamos a Rusia habría que ir a buscarnos a nuestras casas y ejecutarnos. Estamos rodeados de una masa histérica de NPC's, así que a los que vivais en occidente os recomiendo tener un plan para cuando empiece la fiesta.
> 
> La masa no piensa, la masa se comporta como una sola.



Cuando vuelen los misiles rusos iremos a sus casas, si conseguimos sobrevivir…y los colgaremos de las farolas por idiotas a los de la OTAN…


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si empieza la guerra de verdad, dudo que siga funcionando internet mucho tiempo, intenet, telefonia celular, etc no durarian ni 24hs funcionando
> a nadie le importara lo que escriban en un foro perdido...



No me refiero a nukes hombre, me refiero a una guerra OTAN-Rusia dentro de Ucrania o de los bálticos.


----------



## No al NOM (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojito que van a por nosotros: En cuanto empiece la guerra de verdad y entremos en la histeria colectiva, se nos va a acusar de pro-rusos y se nos va a meter en el talego.
> 
> El otro día leí en un supuesto foro progre, inclusivo y resiliente a peña diciendo que a los que apoyamos a Rusia habría que ir a buscarnos a nuestras casas y ejecutarnos. Estamos rodeados de una masa histérica de NPC's, así que a los que vivais en occidente os recomiendo tener un plan para cuando empiece la fiesta.
> 
> La masa no piensa, la masa se comporta como una sola.



Al primero que toquen, salimos a matar y en cuadrillas o batallones, nos van a comer los cojones


----------



## Remequilox (22 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Quemar el estiercol deja sin fertizante el campo de cultivo.



No se puede tener de todo.....
O huerta, o sartén y agua caliente.....

En todo caso, en ese video de la ONU, ya resuelven el dilema: Estiércol para fermentan en bio-gas, que es lo que se quema (y claro, con el residuo que queda post-fermentación, fertilizamos).

Esta tecnología, por ejemplo, es fácilmente escalable según necesidad:








¿Metano y etanol de la basura? Este biorreactor textil se encargará


Ligero, eficiente y económico: la planta desarrollada en Suecia viaja por todo el mundo buscando nuevos usos.




ecoinventos.com


----------



## Nico (22 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Segun el Principio de Indeterminacion de Heisenberg es imposible *" determinar en terminos de la fisica cuantica, simultaneamente y con precision arbitraria, ciertos pares de variables fisicas, como son, la posicion y el momento lineal*




De allí el chiste -sumamente culto y sofisticado pero graciosísimo- del Físico que iba conduciendo su coche y lo detiene un policía. Este le dice _"¿ Sabe que venía a 120 kms x hora ?"_

A lo que el Físico le responde: _"Nooo!, ahora no sé dónde estoy !!"_


----------



## Nico (22 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No se puede tener de todo.....
> O huerta, o sartén y agua caliente.....
> 
> En todo caso, en ese video de la ONU, ya resuelven el dilema: Estiércol para fermentan en bio-gas, que es lo que se quema (y claro, con el residuo que queda post-fermentación, fertilizamos).
> ...




Pues... ese "invento" sueco hace DECADAS que se usa por todo el mundo. Esa noticia es del 2020 y aquí tienes una del 2018 de los estudiantes de la Universidad de Puebla, haciendo uno:









¿Cómo producir metano a partir de desechos orgánicos generados en el hogar?


Estudiantes y maestros de la Universidad Politécnica de Amozoc (UPAM) en Puebla desarrollan biodigestores para producción de gas metano a partir de dese...




iresiduo.com












Me encantan esos "publi-reportajes" de "inventos" que son más viejos que la perinola y llevan décadas _inventaos_.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace casi una semana publicamos datos sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el barrio de Solyanye, en Mykolaiv. Se esperaba que una apertura generalizada de las posiciones obligara a las unidades ucranianas a reducirse y abandonar las zonas residenciales.
> 
> Por desgracia, el mando de las AFU decidió lo contrario. Por lo tanto, esta mañana, el fuego se dirigió a las instalaciones mencionadas. Esta información fue confirmada por los vecinos de la zona y también por las fotografías que aparecieron del humo del incendio en el barrio.
> 
> ...




Se ve que les encantan las escuelas...

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Nico (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un perro zapador analógico y un sistema robótico digital Cobra 1600 en el patio de una casa destruida en la DNR ayudan a las tropas de ingeniería rusas a despejar los territorios liberados de la república.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Falta el vídeo (estaría bellísimo ciertamente) de cuando el "_perro zapador analógico_" (alias el "Boby") *mea encima* del "_robot digital Cobra 1600_".


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Gran Bretaña comenzó los preparativos para la guerra con Rusia: ¿una amenaza o una estratagema?*
> Hoy, 11:31
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si hay suerte y meten la pata porque tengo unas ganas enormes de que les metan un hostión de los gordos. A ver si al final se nos arregla el año


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hasta 2025 que se enganchan a la Red Europa se lo van a pasar pipa....
> Los chistes de Lepe en realidad deberían ser chistes de Bálticos.



Si queda UE para entonces, de momento si continúan poniendo el culo al Pentágono se cumplirá lo de *no tendrás nada de luz y gozaréis cual marranos en un charco.*


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Drone suicida (aparentemente ucraniano) impacta en una refinería rusa en Rostov.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Un portavoz de la Milicia Popular del LNR, Andriy Marochko, dijo que un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros, uno de los cuales era un instructor, fue liquidado cuando intentaba salir del cerco de Zolote.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



¿Desde cuando estamos en guerra? Digo formalmente, porque esto sólo es legal si lo hace el gobierno en un estado de excepción ¿no? Se me ocurre que podrían incurrir en varios delitos incluso.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gobierno moldavo ayudará a los residentes con leña
> 
> La primera ministra Natalia Gavrilita ha ordenado suministrar leña a la población.
> 
> ...



Cambio de nombre a MONGOLOLDAVIA. Menudo estercolero de escorias políticas...


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Zoloto-Gorsky Kotl, 22 de junio

Dinámica del frente sureste del arco de Pavlograd a lo largo de la semana y la formación de la caldera de Zoloto-Gorsky.

Por Vladislav Ugolny









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esos barcos son para desplegar fuerzas, jaja interesante concepto para una potencia maritima que piense acojonar a paises pequeños y que pueda cubrirlos con unas cortinas AA descomunales y con su avición embarcada. ¿ y porque hay que hacerlo ? Pues porque son patos. Para Rusia una potencia continental, que tiene unos enemigos con flotas varias veces la suya ( salvo en submarinos ) y lo mismo con la aviación
> embarcada, *CARECEN DE SENTIDO.* Salvo tirar el dinero y supongo que llenar bolsillos.




Creo que el caso SIRIO (y posiblemente libio donde no pudieron ni plantearse ir), les han hecho ver la necesidad de este tipo de navíos, no tanto para enfrentarse a potencias marítimas, sino para poder proyectar fuerza en casos especiales (como el de Siria, reitero).

Desde ya que para Ucrania no lo necesitan... pero si tienen que enfrentarse a una situación tipo "Siria 2.0" es un tipo de navíos que les resultarían imprescindibles.

Lo que si no tengo en claro es para que los compró Egipto... aunque ahora que lo pienso, no les sirve en la zona mediterránea, sino que quizás le sean de utilidad para proyectar poder militar en la zona sur de Africa.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Ataque de artillería sobre la zona de concentración de personal de la 63ª Brigada AFU cerca de Bila Krynitsa‼‼‼
El enemigo perdió más de 30 soldados ucranianos muertos y heridos en una sola salva 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

En la sesión informativa de la noche, el Estado Mayor de las AFU decidió ignorar el hecho de que la agrupación de las AFU estaba rodeada en Gorske y Zolote y la pérdida de una serie de asentamientos en esta dirección. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

La artillería de *O* caza la artillería del enemigo

Karabaj fue una guerra de drones y la operación especial en Ucrania es una guerra de artillería, su importancia en las circunstancias actuales no puede ser exagerada.

Las imágenes muestran a una batería rusa MSTA-C SAU haciendo fuego superficial contra dos objetivos identificados a la vez. El resultado es la destrucción de las armas de las AFU. El tiro de contrabatería es uno de los tipos de tiro más difíciles, pero los artilleros del Grupo *O* son verdaderos maestros de su oficio. Por cierto, sus colegas ucranianos casi nunca aceptan el reto y evaden el duelo de artillería, sólo les falta sangre fría, habilidad y valor.

Los combates de contrabatería son importantes, pero no son la única manera. La lucha contra la artillería enemiga comienza desde que se carga en el tren o durante la marcha. Las tropas de misiles y la aviación trabajan con éxito en estas zonas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> También existía el peligro de las armas de destrucción masiva antes del comienzo de la IIGM, las armas químicas....
> 
> Solo hay que ver los documentales para observar como se instruyó a la población con las máscaras de gas... el miedo a dicho ataque ahí estaba, y al final ninguno las usó en Europa



Creo que el fósforo blanco se considera arma química, pero no es gas eso sí.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Cambio de nombre a MONGOLOLDAVIA. Menudo estercolero de escorias políticas...



Hay que ser subnormal y malnacido y luego está la presidenta de Moldavia, estado más pobre de Europa... Para andarse con partiditas al RISK.


----------



## Bucanero (22 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando estamos en guerra? Digo formalmente, porque esto sólo es legal si lo hace el gobierno en un estado de excepción ¿no? Se me ocurre que podrían incurrir en varios delitos incluso.



Pues no lo entiendo. Lo que esté hombre diga se las trae al pairo los rusos. Más bien veo una manera de censurar l información a la gente.


----------



## Epicii (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



Las FFAA de Rusia se informan por forocoches...  

Putin si me estas leyendo, te paso el dato de mi dirección así no tiras las nukes aquí...


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que el caso SIRIO (y posiblemente libio donde no pudieron ni plantearse ir), les han hecho ver la necesidad de este tipo de navíos, no tanto para enfrentarse a potencias marítimas, sino para poder proyectar fuerza en casos especiales (como el de Siria, reitero).
> 
> Desde ya que para Ucrania no lo necesitan... pero si tienen que enfrentarse a una situación tipo "Siria 2.0" es un tipo de navíos que les resultarían imprescindibles.
> 
> Lo que si no tengo en claro es para que los compró Egipto... aunque ahora que lo pienso, no les sirve en la zona mediterránea, sino que quizás le sean de utilidad para proyectar poder militar en la zona sur de Africa.



Esos barcos en la costa siria serian un problema, son indefendibles por los rusos ante cualquier ataque israeli o de la OTAN. La marina rusa salvo por temas de falso prestigio o turbiamente economicos debe ser de cercania. No quiere decir que no puedan tener algun barco grande pero muy armado como los de la URSS. Pero incluso estos como los tiempos han cambiado para todos serian muy vulnerables.

Los yanquis y sus portaaviones cada vez son más para conflictos menores y eso que se mueven en agrupaciones que los cubren con cortinas de fuego AA, y Amisil.


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las cuestiones relacionadas con el aumento del número de tropas en Ucrania.
> En mi opinión, seguirá aumentando dentro del curso actual (contrato, PMCs, voluntarios, etc.) La movilización general es poco probable.
> Sólo señalaré, como en marzo, la conveniencia de una brigada extranjera + una brigada "ucraniana" formada por personal dispuesto de las AFU y la población local leal (después de filtrar, por supuesto).
> 
> ...



Tienen la gente de Jerson, de Zaporille, pero claro no van a luchar por un limbo y que luego se negocie, los territorios se devuelvan y los fusilen los nazis.

La falta de un plan politico hace dificil el resto de los movimientos. Y han pasado 3 meses.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Drone suicida (aparentemente ucraniano) impacta en una refinería rusa en Rostov.



y generan un incendio que apagan 4 rusos mingitando el vodka de la merienda, especialistas estos ukros en desviar la atención...mira como tu, ahora admirado otanispaniengauleiter perro sánchez


----------



## frangelico (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Esos barcos en la costa siria serian un problema, son indefendibles por los rusos ante cualquier ataque israeli o de la OTAN. La marina rusa salvo por temas de falso prestigio o turbiamente economicos debe ser de cercania. No quiere decir que no puedan tener algun barco grande pero muy armado como los de la URSS. Pero incluso estos como los tiempos han cambiado para todos serian muy vulnerables.
> 
> Los yanquis y sus portaaviones cada vez son más para conflictos menores y eso que se mueven en agrupaciones que los cubren con cortinas de fuego AA, y Amisil.



Es un problema. Tienen demasiados proyectos poco viables. Esos barcos necesitarían los portaaviones Shtorm (proyecto 23000) pero eso dudo que se construya, son demasiado grandes y caros para Rusia y para casi cualquiera. Solo USA y China podrán sostener capacidades de proyección en los próximos años.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las FFAA de Rusia se informan por forocoches...
> 
> Putin si me estas leyendo, te paso el dato de mi dirección así no tiras las nukes aquí...



cabronazo pásale mejor la del pìngüino gilipollenko y así haces un favor a la humanidad


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Washington comprende las legítimas preocupaciones de Rusia en materia de seguridad y está dispuesto a trabajar para resolverlas - Subsecretario de Estado Sherman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Comor?
Mas pistas, oiga...


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El viceprimer ministro Khusnullin aclaró sobre Azovstal. Es imposible que Azovstal funcione como un complejo metalúrgico completo. El debate versó sobre la posibilidad de explotar un parque industrial en el territorio de Azovstal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un problema. Tienen demasiados proyectos poco viables. Esos barcos necesitarían los portaaviones Shtorm (proyecto 23000) pero eso dudo que se construya, son demasiado grandes y caros para Rusia y para casi cualquiera. Solo USA y China podrán sostener capacidades de proyección en los próximos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098990



¿ donde van los rusos con 1 portaaviones ? En el mar negro y el baltico no pueden salir, para el pacifico no lo necesitan. Son las tipicas tontadas de falso prestigio. 

Fragatas y corbetas con kalibres a montones. Blancos pequeños y que en el caso de ser tocados no sean un golpe brutal. Submarinos, el resto de la pasta para drones y aviones. Por el tonelaje de eso, hacer 10 fragatas o 20 corbetas misileras, más ahora que tienen los misiles navales hipersonicos.


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

Por segundo día consecutivo, el distrito de Kiev de Donetsk ha sido bombardeado.

Según los expertos militares de la JCCC con los que me reuní en el lugar del bombardeo, el fuego provino de las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de la aldea de Karlivka con cañones de calibre 155 mm.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

*El coste de una victoria rusa en Ucrania para la OTAN sería mayor que el de apoyar a Kiev durante mucho tiempo - El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la LNR ha revelado detalles sobre la agrupación ucraniana cercada por la LNR y las tropas rusas en los asentamientos de Gorske y Zolote.

Según él, un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros fue liquidado durante la operación militar.

"Se tomaron "trofeos" extranjeros muy valiosos y se obtuvo una cantidad de información de inteligencia muy valiosa", dijo el teniente coronel Andrey Marochko, de la Milicia Popular de la RNL.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





Video en el enlace


----------



## frangelico (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ donde van los rusos con 1 portaaviones ? En el mar negro y el baltico no pueden salir, para el pacifico no lo necesitan. Son las tipicas tontadas de falso prestigio.
> 
> Fragatas y corbetas con kalibres a montones. Blancos pequeños y que en el caso de ser tocados no sean un golpe brutal. Submarinos, el resto de la pasta para drones y aviones. Por el tonelaje de eso, hacer 10 fragatas o 20 corbetas misileras, más ahora que tienen los misiles navales hipersonicos.



Exactamente. Rusia tiene un problema de autopercepción que en general les impulsa a mantener demasiados programas armamentísticos abiertos con el resultado de series cortas y dificultades de industrialización. Deberían centrarse más en lo que realmente pueden ser y, si quieren ejercer de subcobtrata de China en algunos casos, que pasen las facturas porque es demasiado caro dispersarse de esa manera.

USA tiene un sistema militar totalmente ofensivo que exige cientos de aviones cisterna y una enorme capacidad de transporte estratégico, así como muchos helicópteros en el Army y los diez u once portaaviones y los correspondientes LHD. Pero pueden pagarlo. Es demasiado caro , los rusos tienen buenas oficinas de diseño pero luego hay que producir, mantener y evolucionar demasiadas líneas diferentes.


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Burbujo usano explicando la realidad "Ucrania ha perdido la guerra"



No sé quien es este tío. Pero vamos, debería ser de obligatoria visualización a los tontainas que tenemos por gobernantes europeos.
El tío pone negro sobre blanco la verdad y lo de que GranBretaña, que es una mierda pinchada en un palo, siga gobernando la UE desde fuera, es antológico.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las cuestiones relacionadas con el aumento del número de tropas en Ucrania.
> En mi opinión, seguirá aumentando dentro del curso actual (contrato, PMCs, voluntarios, etc.) La movilización general es poco probable.
> Sólo señalaré, como en marzo, la conveniencia de una brigada extranjera + una brigada "ucraniana" formada por personal dispuesto de las AFU y la población local leal (después de filtrar, por supuesto).
> 
> ...



Elm Cassad es un gran comunicador de la red, 
pero no es 'experto militar' ni nada que se le parezca.
En el Donbass se le tienen muchas ganas...
Tenía que decirlo.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> cabronazo pásale mejor la del pìngüino gilipollenko y así haces un favor a la humanidad



    jodete chusquero de mierda..


----------



## Atalaya (22 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> USA tiene un sistema militar totalmente ofensivo que exige cientos de aviones cisterna y una enorme capacidad de transporte estratégico, así como muchos helicópteros en el Army y los diez u once portaaviones y los correspondientes LHD. *Pero pueden pagarlo*. Es demasiado caro , los rusos tienen buenas oficinas de diseño pero luego hay que producir, mantener y evolucionar demasiadas líneas diferentes.



*¿Realmente hoy en día crees de verdad que pueden pagarlo?*


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Drone suicida (aparentemente ucraniano) impacta en una refinería rusa en Rostov.



A los 3 días de empezar la invasión ya dijeron los rusos que tenían el control absoluto del espacio aéreo ucranio y ni siquiera controlan el suyo propio. No pueden interceptar un drone que vuela a 20 km/h pero derribarían todos los misiles balísticos intercontinentales que les lanzase EEUU en caso de conflagración nuclear.  

Es un país de retrasaos, no hay más.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Madre miaaaa¿Pero estos de qué van? La guerra en Ucrania te lanza olas de inmigrantes africanos.

Nos mean y dicen que llueve.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

*Discurso de Putin a los participantes del BRICS Business Forum*


Estimado presidente Xi Jinping, ¡Queridos amigos!


Me complace dar la bienvenida a representantes de círculos gubernamentales y empresariales, expertos y especialistas de la industria de los países BRICS que se han reunido en el tradicional Foro Empresarial.


El foro realmente juega un papel práctico importante en la promoción del comercio y la inversión mutuos, el fortalecimiento de los lazos de cooperación, la expansión del diálogo directo de las comunidades empresariales, y no solo a la escala de nuestra asociación, sino también a una escala global más amplia, porque los participantes de el BRICS Business Forum representa los intereses de la parte más significativa y de mayor desarrollo dinámico de la comunidad económica internacional.


Al respecto, quisiera recordarles que *en nuestros países viven más de tres mil millones de personas, en conjunto se forma la cuarta parte del PIB mundial, el 20 por ciento del comercio, cerca del 25 por ciento de las inversiones directas, y el total de las reservas internacionales del Los estados BRICS representan alrededor del 35 por ciento del mundo.*


Por lo tanto, en nuestra opinión, el tema de este foro también es muy relevante: "Profundizar la asociación comercial de los países BRICS para crear un futuro mejor para el desarrollo global". También es importante que la agenda del foro esté llena de temas verdaderamente actuales, como garantizar el desarrollo sostenible de la economía mundial, mantener su apertura, fortalecer la cooperación en la economía digital, el crecimiento verde, modernizar la industria y construir nuevos sistemas de transporte y cadenas logísticas.


Rusia apoya el proyecto de iniciativa de Beijing, adoptado como resultado del foro, que confirmó la disposición de los círculos empresariales BRICS para un trabajo conjunto más estrecho en todas las áreas mencionadas anteriormente.


Los empresarios de nuestros países tienen que participar en el desarrollo empresarial en condiciones difíciles, cuando *los socios occidentales descuidan los principios básicos de una economía de mercado, el libre comercio, la inviolabilidad de la propiedad privada, siguen un curso macroeconómico esencialmente irresponsable, incluido el lanzamiento de una imprenta, emisión descontrolada y acumulación de deudas quirografarias.*


Al mismo tiempo, se introducen constantemente cada vez más sanciones por motivos políticos y se fortalecen los mecanismos de presión sobre los competidores. Hay una ruptura deliberada de los lazos de cooperación, las cadenas de transporte y logística se están colapsando. Y todo esto es contrario al sentido común ya la lógica económica elemental, va en detrimento de los intereses de los negocios a escala mundial y afecta negativamente el bienestar de la población, de hecho, de todos los países.


Como resultado, los problemas en la economía global se están volviendo crónicos. Hay una disminución de la actividad empresarial, un aumento del desempleo, escasez de materias primas y componentes, se agravan las dificultades para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria mundial, aumentan los precios de los cultivos de cereales y otros productos agrícolas básicos.


Es importante que, a pesar de todos los problemas y dificultades, los círculos empresariales BRICS estén ampliando constantemente los lazos de beneficio mutuo en las áreas comercial, financiera y de inversión. Por lo tanto, *la facturación comercial de la Federación de Rusia con los países de los "cinco" en los primeros tres meses de este año aumentó en un 38 por ciento, hasta 45 mil millones de dólares.*


Se están intensificando los contactos entre los círculos empresariales rusos y la comunidad empresarial de los países BRICS. Por ejemplo, se están llevando a cabo negociaciones para abrir cadenas de tiendas indias en Rusia, para aumentar la participación de automóviles, equipos y maquinaria chinos en nuestro mercado. A su vez, la presencia rusa en los países de los "cinco" se está expandiendo. Los volúmenes de las entregas de petróleo ruso a China e India están creciendo notablemente. La cooperación en el campo de la agricultura se está desarrollando dinámicamente. Rusia exporta volúmenes significativos de fertilizantes a los países BRICS. Las empresas de TI rusas están expandiendo sus actividades en India y Sudáfrica, y *nuestros satélites ya están proporcionando transmisiones de televisión a 40 millones de personas en Brasil.*


Junto con los socios de BRICS, se están desarrollando mecanismos alternativos confiables para acuerdos internacionales. El sistema de mensajería financiera ruso está abierto a la conexión de bancos de los cinco países. Hay una expansión de la geografía de uso del sistema de pago ruso "Mir". *Se está resolviendo el tema de crear una moneda de reserva internacional a partir de una canasta de monedas de nuestros países.*


Los círculos empresariales rusos, en coordinación con las comunidades empresariales de los estados BRICS, están tomando medidas inmediatas para desarrollar infraestructura de transporte, reconstruir rutas logísticas y crear nuevas cadenas productivas.


Permítanme enfatizar que la estrategia de Rusia no ha cambiado: fortaleciendo su potencial económico, tecnológico y científico, estamos listos para trabajar abiertamente con todos los socios conscientes sobre los principios de respeto por los intereses de los demás, la supremacía incondicional del derecho internacional y la igualdad de los países. y pueblos


En el curso de su discurso en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo recientemente concluido, habló en detalle sobre nuestros planes para un mayor desarrollo de la economía y la creación de condiciones cómodas para los negocios, incluidos los negocios extranjeros. Es indicativo que los representantes de empresas y empresarios extranjeros que vinieron a San Petersburgo demostraron su disposición a continuar trabajando en el mercado ruso y adaptarse a las nuevas condiciones. Y, por supuesto, les proporcionaremos la asistencia necesaria.


En general, me gustaría señalar que en Rusia se están tomando medidas integrales destinadas a reducir el impacto negativo de las sanciones y fortalecer nuestros lazos comerciales y de inversión con todos los estados interesados.


Nuestra política macroeconómica está dando muestras de eficacia. Pudimos proteger el sistema financiero ruso y comenzar a estabilizar la situación en la industria brindando apoyo social específico a los ciudadanos.


El estado ruso se centra principalmente en estimular la iniciativa privada. Nos esforzamos por expandir las libertades empresariales, para lo cual se está reduciendo la carga administrativa, se están lanzando nuevos programas de préstamos preferenciales y se están introduciendo concesiones fiscales y aduaneras.


Y, por supuesto, participamos activamente en la reorientación de nuestros flujos comerciales y contactos económicos extranjeros hacia socios internacionales confiables, principalmente los países BRICS.


Aprovechando esta oportunidad, me complace invitar a representantes de sus estados al Foro Económico del Este, que se llevará a cabo en Vladivostok a principios de septiembre, donde también se discutirán muchos temas relevantes para la comunidad empresarial de los países BRICS.


Para concluir, quisiera expresar mi confianza en que el trabajo del Foro Empresarial de nuestra asociación seguirá enfocado en ampliar los vínculos comerciales, empresariales, de inversión e industriales entre los cinco países.


Y, por supuesto, me gustaría agradecer al presidente Xi Jinping y a todos los amigos chinos por organizar este foro y desearles a los participantes éxito y todo lo mejor.


Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre miaaaa¿Pero estos de qué van? La guerra en Ucrania te lanza olas de inmigrantes africanos.
> 
> Nos mean y dicen que llueve.



La inflación en el tercer mundo está muy por encima de la que tenemos nosotros, vamos a flipar con la de moronegros que se nos viene.


----------



## mirkoxx (22 Jun 2022)

*Nota de Anna News:*

“Tropas ucranianas lanzaron un contraataque en dirección a Ugledar.

Ayer, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania intentaron un contraataque en el pueblo de Pavlovka desde la dirección de Ugledar. Lo que se sabe hasta ahora:

-Alexander Khodakovsky dijo que el ejército ucraniano se retiró.
-Nuestra fuente informa que la aviación estaba trabajando activamente en esta dirección: helicópteros Ka-52 y Mi-35, así como aviones de ataque Su-25.
-Los comentarios oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa ruso aún no están disponibles.
-Las fuentes de Kiev guardan silencio sobre los resultados del contraataque.
-El ejército ucraniano lanzó un ataque para desviar a las fuerzas aliadas de la operación cerca de Lisichansk.








*Una nota del canal Older Edda:*

“El cerco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Gorskoye-Zolotoye es un éxito muy importante. Especialmente si existe una cantidad suficiente de mano de obra enemiga dentro de él. Todavía no hemos llegado al número de pérdidas de tropas ucranianas al nivel en que se vuelven críticas, y cada cerco y destrucción de los cercados es un gran paso hacia la meta.

Escoger donde atacar al enemigo en sus refugios en nuestro teatro de operaciones (desde Izyum hasta Donetsk) es una tarea muy difícil. El frente es amplio, la alta densidad de edificaciones residenciales intercaladas con grandes bosques, ríos y cambios de elevación, crea importantes dificultades para el bando atacante. Y todo esto está defendido por fuerzas enemigas muy grandes, con una gran cantidad de artillería, vehículos blindados de combate, defensa aérea cubierta. *Sea como sea, y a pesar de todas las dificultades obvias, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están avanzando, aplastando a las fuerzas enemigas superiores en las batallas.








Ramzan Kadyrov:*

"Otro grupo de militantes de las AFU se rindió moralmente y grabó un mensaje de vídeo para Zelensky.
Estos hombres, que se encuentran en la ciudad de Seversk, en Donetsk, vieron el mapa de la ofensiva de las tropas rusas y se dieron cuenta de que el anillo podía cerrarse directamente sobre ellos. En la dirección afirman que "mantienen la defensa en el punto más caliente". Y todavía no han olido la pólvora. Imagina cómo hablarían si se enfrentaran a nuestra gente educada en un combate abierto real. También piden la rotación de sus fuerzas y se quejan del mando. Si no cumplen, amenazan con abandonar su puesto de combate.

Estoy seguro de que serán declarados desertores, aunque tienen parte de razón en esta situación. El mando militar ucraniano sólo parece heroico en Internet para Occidente. Depende de mercenarios y banderitas, y utiliza a los soldados ucranianos normales como carne de cañón. Es una pena que esta comprensión llegue a menudo demasiado tarde a los soldados de a pie.












Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK


Подписывайтесь на нас в "Телеграм": https://t.me/swodki Ежедневные сводки по боевой ситуации от военкоров, ополченцев и очевидцев событий, а также




vk.com


----------



## Strikelucky (22 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Rusia tiene un problema de autopercepción que en general les impulsa a mantener demasiados programas armamentísticos abiertos con el resultado de series cortas y dificultades de industrialización. Deberían centrarse más en lo que realmente pueden ser y, si quieren ejercer de subcobtrata de China en algunos casos, que pasen las facturas porque es demasiado caro dispersarse de esa manera.
> 
> USA tiene un sistema militar totalmente ofensivo que exige cientos de aviones cisterna y una enorme capacidad de transporte estratégico, así como muchos helicópteros en el Army y los diez u once portaaviones y los correspondientes LHD. Pero pueden pagarlo. Es demasiado caro , los rusos tienen buenas oficinas de diseño pero luego hay que producir, mantener y evolucionar demasiadas líneas diferentes.



No estoy muy puesto en el tema... pero hablar de series cortas... los su34 irán por los 200, los misiles iskandérs no creo que hayan hecho pocos(llevan más de 100 días tirando a diestro), lo mismo con la modernización de t72b3, bmp4, terminator y cacharros de esos. Hace un ñar de años la modernización de un ejército enorme dijeron que esta al 80%; todo eso sin hablar de mantener en condiciones operativas el arsenal de la urrs heredado que no es moco de pavo.

Han modernizado submarinos y añadido nuevas series con relevo de misiles ICBM,(cosa que USA aun no ha hecho).
Los t14 en versión armata están en producción igual que las mejoras del t90 a la última versión, han sacado nuevos vehículos de transporte de personal blindados tipo Thiphon, tipo Tiger, sacado nuevas piezas de artillería de cohetes, y me dejó mil cosas porque no estoy muy puesto. Bueno además construyen en serie rompehielos nucelares.

En una cosa tienes razón, no necesitan una flota inmensa de tankers ni transporte estratégico, ellos no han invadido el mundo "libre" con sus bases ni tampoco necesitan 10 superportaviones porque no van destruyendo y sometiendo países débiles.
Y ojo que si quisieran gual pueden.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La verdad es que es dificil escribir por aquí sin encontrarse IDIOTAS como tu que descalifican y entran en cuestiones personales sin venir a cuento. Y si digo IDIOTA, porque no insulto primero nunca, pero no me importa responder en cualquier termino en el que se me interpele.
> 
> Donde doy clases , u otros datos que estupidamente pones, supongo que para hacer una gracieta no vienen a cuento. Cualquiera que no sea idiota y sepa donde vive, sabe que ciertas ideas son bastante malas para tu carrera profesional en esta santa democracia. Así que dar tus datos no es buena idea. Por lo tanto me aplico el cuento y jamas lo hago.
> 
> ...



Según mis cuentas supera usted muy sobradamente la edad de retiro, entonces su carrera profesional no corre ya ningún peligro. Además no he revelado ningún dato personal suyo. Únicamente una inicial.

De lo demás poco que añadir. Si mal no recuerdo el acuerdo por los Mistral era para comprar dos a Francia y construir otros dos en Rusia con la debida transferencia tecnológica.
Siendo así serían 4 x 20.000 tn, 80.000tn totales.
Los que están construyendo son dos de 40.000tn, el mismo tonelaje que los cuatro anteriores pero mucho más pato muertos aún, se supone.

Dice usted que no los necesitan y que sí los construyen es por corrupción. Pero para establecer y mantener el "expreso sirio" hubo que comprar apresuradamente varios transportes civiles. Si tuvieran los Mistral los habrían usado. Y sí tuvieran los nuevos también.

Claro que Rusia es una potencia continental, pero necesita mover material a Tartus, por ejemplo. 
O incluso más, necesita, y lo hemos visto ayer, mover material por dentro del mar Negro, desde Novorosiik a Berdiansk mismamente.
Pero claro, según usted eso CARECE DE SENTIDO porque, porque usted lo dice, y punto. Que para algo conoce uno mucho mejor los requerimentos y necesidades del ejército ruso mejor que los rusos mismos.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

*Reporteros sin Fronteras acusa a Rusia de la muerte de un periodista ucraniano.*
El fotógrafo ucraniano *Maks Levin murió, probablemente tras ser torturado, en manos de tropas rusas, indica una investigación de Reporteros sin Fronteras (RSF) *publicada el miércoles. *El cuerpo de Levin y de su acompañante, el soldado Oleksiy Chernishov, fueron hallados el 1 de abril en un bosque en las afueras de Moschchun, una aldea situada a unos 20 km de Kiev*. Ambos hombres desaparecieron el 13 de marzo. RSF mandó al lugar, entre el 24 de mayo y el 3 de junio, *un equipo de investigadores* formado entre otros por el fotógrafo de guerra Patrick Chauvel, que había trabajado junto a Maks Levin durante unos días en la región del Donbás, a finales de febrero.

"Las investigaciones permitieron descubrir elementos que indican que el fotorreportero y su acompañante fueron ejecutados a sangre fría, después de haber sido probablemente interrogados y torturados por las fuerzas rusas el día de su desaparición", indican los investigadores en su informe.


----------



## pemebe (22 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantas divisiones tiene España?



Tierra:

Son Dos DIvisiones en la Peninsula y Otra Division repartida entre Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias. Y Luego mucha gente de soporte.


Cuartel General de la Fuerza Terrestre en Sevilla (2 Regimientos)
División «San Marcial» en Burgos (3 Brigadas)
División «Castillejos» en Huesca (4 Brigadas)
Comandancia General de Melilla en Melilla (equivalente a 1 Brigada)
Comandancia General de Ceuta en Ceuta (Equivalente a 1 Brigada)
Comandancia General de Baleares en Palma de Mallorca (Baleares) (1 Regimiento)
Fuerzas Aeromóviles del Ejército de Tierra en Colmenar Viejo (Madrid) (6 Batallones)
Mando de Artillería de Campaña en San Andrés del Rabanedo (León) (3 Regimientos)
Mando de Artillería Antiaérea en Madrid (3 Regimientos)
Mando de Ingenieros en Salamanca (3 Regimientos)
Mando de Transmisiones en Bétera (Valencia) (3 Regimientos)
Mando de Operaciones Especiales (MOE) en Alicante (4 Grupos de Operaciones)
Regimiento de Defensa NBQ «Valencia» n.º 1 en Paterna (Valencia) (3 Regimientos)
Regimiento de Caballería "España" n.º 11 en Zaragoza (1 Regimiento)
Regimiento de Inteligencia n.º 1 en Valencia y San Andrés del Rabanedo (León)
Regimiento de Operaciones de Información n.º 1 en Valencia
Fuerza Logística Operativa (2 Brigadas)
Mando de Canarias en Santa Cruz de Tenerife (1 Brigada, un Regimiento antiaereo y un batallon helicoptero)


*Escuadra*: las escuadras, mandadas por un cabo, pueden dividirse según el arma que utilicen en:
*Escuadra de fusileros:* formada por un cabo y 3-4 soldados. Su arma es el fusil de combate.
*Escuadra de ametralladora:* formada por un cabo (tirador), que porta la ametralladora y 2-3 soldados, de los cuales un soldado lleva un cañón de recambio de la ametralladora, para cuando se calienta demasiado al disparar (hablamos de la ametralladora MG-3) y un par de cajas de municiones (alrededor de 500 cartuchos cada una). Los otros dos soldados llevan dos cajas de municiones cada uno y en caso de despliegue, se sitúan a cierta distancia del cabo, relevando al primer cargador cuando este no posea más munición. 
*Escuadra de mortero:* nos referimos al mortero de 60 mm, que lo porta el cabo. Hay 2-3 soldados que portan de 3 a 5 granadas para el mortero. Sus armas son fusiles, excepto el cabo, que porta un subfusil.
*Escuadra de lanzagranadas:* un cabo (tirador) porta el lanzagranadas (un tubo tipo bazuca), 2-3 soldados con las granadas. Sus armas son el fusil, excepto el cabo, que porta un subfusil.

*Pelotón*: formado por dos escuadras y mandadas por un cabo 1º o sargento. La formación de pelotones puede dividirse en:
*Pelotón fusilero:* formado por dos escuadras de fusileros o una escuadra de fusilero y una escuadra de ametralladora.
*Pelotón mixto:* formado por una escuadra de fusileros y una escuadra de mortero o lanzagranadas.
*Pelotón de mortero:* unidad formada por un cabo 1º, 1-2 cabos y 5-8 soldados. El mortero es de 81 mm, que debido a su gran envergadura, se divide: un cabo (tirador) porta la base del mortero (una base metálica donde se pone la parte inferior del mortero y que puede medir unos 50 cm de diámetro); un soldado porta el tubo del mortero; un soldado porta la sujeción del mortero, que sirve para el apoyo del mortero y el bastón, utensilio con final magnético que sirve para sacar la granada dentro del tubo que no haya podido ser disparada por defectuosa; un soldado portador del goniómetro (utensilio para medir ángulos en el terreno y materializar los datos de puntería obtenidos en el plano), y el resto porta las granadas necesarias. El arma de defensa personal es una pistola de 9 mm Parabellum, los portadores y de subfusil/fusil los demás soldados.
*Pelotón lanzamisiles:* pelotón especial, armado con un lanzamisiles (hace años se usaba el misil antitanque filodirigido Milán), especial contra carros a larga distancia (más de 1 km, de los 400-600 m que podría alcanzar un lanzagranadas).
*Pelotón CSR:* cañón sin retroceso (106 mm, generalmente montado en un vehículo todoterreno (Jeep). Es un cañón que posee una salida detrás (es de retrocarga) donde expulsa los gases cuando dispara, de manera que no tiene retroceso. Puede ser disparado desde el propio vehículo. Su único peligro es situarse detrás del cañón en el momento del disparo (al igual que el lanzagranadas, pero más potente). El cañón puede descargarse del jeep y fijarse en una posición. El pelotón consta de un cabo 1º, jefe de unidad, un cabo o soldado conductor, un cabo disparador y 4-6 soldados de soporte. Todos con subfusil.

*Sección*: formada según la necesidad de combate por 3-4 pelotones. Es mandada por un alférez o un teniente.
*Compañía* o Batería (Artillería) o Escuadrón (Caballería): formada por 3-4 secciones. Mandada por un capitán. Generalmente la formación de compañías puede ser:
*Compañía de fusileros:* formada por cuatro secciones de fusileros.
*Compañía mixta:* formada por tres secciones de fusileros y una de apoyo: morteros del 81 mm.

*Batallón* o Grupo (Caballería y Artillería): formado por cuatro compañías. A veces se le agrega una compañía de la plana mayor o de logística. Mandado por un comandante o teniente coronel. Unidades de este mismo tipo se llaman tabor en las tropas de Regulares (África del Norte), banderas en las de La Legión y en las paracaidistas, y grupo en el caso de las armas de Artillería y Caballería.
*Regimiento*: formado por uno o dos batallones o grupos. El mando corresponde a un coronel. Actualmente, este tipo de unidad se mantiene más como herencia histórica que como unidad operativa, excepto en La Legión, que equivale a un tercio.
*Brigada*: formada normalmente por tres regimientos de Infantería, un grupo de Artillería, y unidades de Ingenieros y de Intendencia. El mando lo ostenta un general de brigada.
*División*: formada por 2-4 brigadas, más unidades adicionales de Caballería, Artillería, Ingenieros y otras. El mando lo ostenta un general de división.
*Cuerpo de ejército*: formado por 2 divisiones y otras unidades menores. El mando lo lleva un teniente general.
*Ejército*: formado por entre 10 y 12 divisiones, formado por todos los cuerpos de ejército (tierra, mar o aire). El mando lo ostenta un único general de ejército, con el cargo de Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> A los 3 días de empezar la invasión ya dijeron los rusos que tenían el control absoluto del espacio aéreo ucranio y ni siquiera controlan el suyo propio. No pueden interceptar un drone que vuela a 20 km/h pero derribarían todos los misiles balísticos intercontinentales que les lanzase EEUU en caso de conflagración nuclear.
> 
> Es un país de retrasaos, no hay más.



Y a la potencia gringa le metieron un misil-avion en el Pentagono, eso según su propia versión oficial ( bastante extraña, por otra parte)


----------



## Bartleby (22 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa Finlandés, Timo Kivinen: "El ejército Finlandés lleva décadas preparándose para una guerra contra Rusia".


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Tierra:
> 
> Son Dos DIvisiones en la Peninsula y Otra Division repartida entre Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias. Y Luego mucha gente de soporte.
> 
> ...



Era una pregunta retórica, pero gracias, de todos modos da igual 3 que 33, el jefe supremo de dichas fuerzas es el presidente de USA:


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Fotos de la destrucción de la Snake Island:


----------



## John Nash (22 Jun 2022)

Así se ha vivido la jornada 119 de la invasión: la información del 22 de junio sobre Ucrania


Las tropas rusas y prorrusas avanzan en este frente después de haber avasallado al ejército ucraniano en la ciudad de Severodonetsk, donde tan solo resisten en la planta química de Azot




www.elconfidencial.com






*Jornada 119 de la guerra en Ucrania. Rusia *asegura haber matado a hasta *500 soldados ucranianos* en un ataque contra el astillero 'Okean' (Océano) en la ciudad de *Mykolaiv,* en el sur de Ucrania, mientras las autoridades prorrusas de Lugansk han asegurado que sus tropas han cercado a otros *1.300 soldados ucranianos* cerca de la ciudad de Lisichansk, la última gran urbe junto al centro administrativo regional de la vecina Severodonetsk.


"El 21 de junio, como resultado de un *ataque con armas de alta precisión* de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, hasta 500 militares de la Brigada Mecanizada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas y equipamiento militar, estacionados en los talleres de la planta Okean" *fueron aniquilados*, señaló el Ministerio de Defensa en su parte bélico diario.


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

Se informan de nuevos avances hacia el norte una vez se cerro la bolsa de Zolote.

Como siempre habrá que esperar confirmación pero según esto Lysychansk podría quedar embolsada, la refinería puede pronto caer en manos Rusas cortando así la única carretera que daba suministro a la ciudad.




Las tropas rusas entraron en Volcheyarovka, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron a una cantera de tiza (en la foto)

t.me/dvesti22/9639

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## John Nash (22 Jun 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es






*Bienvenidos a la 'nueva Suiza': Dubai recibe a los traders de materias primas rusas*


Los operadores de materias primas rusas se apresuran a establecer sus negocios en Dubai, ya que *Suiza les dificulta cada vez más los tratos con Moscú*. Suiza ha albergado durante décadas a intermediarios que ayudaban a poner en contacto a los productores rusos con compradores de todo el mundo. Ahora, la intensificación de las sanciones está provocando una migración al emirato del Golfo Pérsico.
*Los tres mayores productores de petróleo de Rusia están evaluando Dubai* para sus operaciones comerciales, informa _Bloomberg_, y varias otras empresas ya se han trasladado allí. En el caso de Suiza, parece inevitable algún tipo de éxodo después de que el país siguiera las prohibiciones de la UE dirigidas a las exportaciones desde Rusia. Esto ha creado una oportunidad para* Dubai, que se ha mantenido al margen de la imposición de sanciones* a personas y entidades rusas, intensificando la competencia a la que ya se enfrenta Suiza como centro neurálgico del comercio mundial de materias primas.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (22 Jun 2022)

Están estos como para meterse en una guerra de desgaste ...


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2022)

Ojo a la noticia. 

El gobierno antiruso de Bulgaria, cae.
Bulgarian government loses no-confidence vote


Ya se estaban acojonando los anglos hace una semana, y ahora se hace realidad.
Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Ya no solo será Hungría la que se ponga de lado en la UE.
Genial noticia.


----------



## dedalo00 (22 Jun 2022)

*Menos sanciones a Venezuela… para poder sancionar más a Rusia: la ‘filosofía’ de EE.UU. y UE*

*Con permiso de EE.UU., la UE vuelve a comprarle petróleo a Venezuela*. Una noticia que se venía rumoreando desde febrero y que tiene varias (y necesarias) lecturas a nivel global.


----------



## John Nash (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## pandillero (22 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> joder quiero una de estas



Eso que lleva a la espalda debe de pesar un huevo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Jun 2022)

Se sabe algo de los 50 generales ucranios que dijo rusia haber matado la semana pasada? Por lo visto estaban desarrollando virus con el ordenador de Hunter Biden en el biolaboratorio subterraneo de 12 plantas cuando fueron bombardeados.


----------



## Julc (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Que lo diga sin reirse, a ver si puede.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Como ONG, como ONG se le ha olvidado decir


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Esta claro que viendo que militarmente son una mentira, los rusos estan a tope con la "Doctrina Gerasimov" o guerra híbrida. Y en ese campo, a base de repetir mentiras mil veces, están logrando más avances, cada vez se escucha a mas gente repetir sus mantras y está mas aceptado, es decir, ya no solo son los cuatro etarras trasnochados y los dos nostálgicos comunistas


----------



## VittorioValencia (22 Jun 2022)

Situacion de hoy el cerco se ha cerrado Y vienen otros.
- Usar el traductor-


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Están estos como para meterse en una guerra de desgaste ...



De los creadores de: "Hay que dejar hacer al fascismo ruso porque si no se pueden poner caros los doritos"

Ahora llega: "No hay que defenderse de rusia porque se gastan las armas"


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Quemar el estiercol deja sin fertizante el campo de cultivo.



eso se lo dices a los que limpian los establos.


----------



## Bartleby (22 Jun 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que estos días se está decidiendo quién será el ganador de Eurovisión 2023


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Eso que lleva a la espalda debe de pesar un huevo.



Yo ya me rindo y levanto los brazos.

Menudo bicharraco.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta claro que viendo que militarmente son una mentira, los rusos estan a tope con la "Doctrina Gerasimov" o guerra híbrida. Y en ese campo, a base de repetir mentiras mil veces, están logrando más avances, cada vez se escucha a mas gente repetir sus mantras y está mas aceptado, es decir, ya no solo son los cuatro etarras trasnochados y los dos nostálgicos comunistas



Jaaaajajaja. Pobre, ¿no te das cuenta de que nadie te cree? Es justo al revés: cada vez más gente se da cuenta de que los medios los estuvieron engañando con el desarrollo de la guerra (en Burbuja lo vimos desde el primer día), y no hablemos de las sanciones, donde los rusos van a mejor y nosotros nos hundimos.

Madre mía, con todos los medios a vuestro favor, censurando incluso a los que se oponían, y ahora os veis que no sabéis qué decir.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que estos días se está decidiendo quién será el ganador de Eurovisión 2023



Yo tengo la sensación, que el Campeonato de Kalibers a nivel Europeo, se va a inaugurar en breve. Los kadyrovitas se aburren ya en Ucrania...y Polonia y Lituania son los nuevos invitados al juego del Calamar. "Russian or Nuked". También...están los Chinos envidiosos, porque llevan años con Taiwán...y los rusos en 4 meses se han quedado con un 25% de Ucrania y mientras los temibles USA...pues con su presidente dándose toñas en la motoreta.


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> jodete chusquero de mierda..



A tu salud me voy bebiendo varias, jersón, melitopol, mariupol, severonetsk... y las que me quedan cabronazo


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Rusia: Ayer, según informes, un grupo de saboteadores ucranianos atacó un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-80 de la Fuerza Fronteriza Rusa dentro del territorio de Rusia utilizando un misil guiado antitanque. 

El APC fue destruido y varios guardias fronterizos murieron.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia: Ayer, según informes, un grupo de saboteadores ucranianos atacó un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-80 de la Fuerza Fronteriza Rusa dentro del territorio de Rusia utilizando un misil guiado antitanque.
> 
> El APC fue destruido y varios guardias fronterizos murieron.



En una palabra....el temible ejército ukraniano ha quedado reducido a un grupo de etarras cutres.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)

On the 81st anniversary of beginning of the #GreatPatrioticWar, the President honoured memory of those who perished in battles against Nazi invaders by laying wreath at the Tomb of the #UnknownSoldier


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Todos los prorusos y putinianos tienen algo en común seguramente estarán de acuerdo con la " democracia " que hay desde hace casi 60 años en cuba


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



El nivel de subnormalidad de mucha gente en internet no tiene límite. No por pensar que Rusia tiene pocos o malos satélites (Glonass... y nukes en órbita estacionaria, seguramente) sino por intentar hacer creer a los niños de forocoches que el alto mando militar se guía por informes a posteriori creados con retales de tweeter.
En fin. Poco se ha vacunao en este país.
Hacen falta más dosis.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (22 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Rusia ha priorizado en estas últimas dos décadas el desarrollo y fabricación de tecnología militar, en general, no solo misiles. Que en ese campo hayan sobrepasado al desarrollo occidental es otra cosa, pero han sacado aviones, carros, misiles. Todo. Se estaban preparando para esto sin ningún tipo de dudas.





frangelico dijo:


> Es un problema. Tienen demasiados proyectos poco viables. Esos barcos necesitarían los portaaviones Shtorm (proyecto 23000) pero eso dudo que se construya, son demasiado grandes y caros para Rusia y para casi cualquiera. Solo USA y China podrán sostener capacidades de proyección en los próximos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1098990



¿Y porque hace falta portaviones?

Un portaviones es un multiplicador de la fuerza naval a traves de dominio aereo.

sin embargo ahora, con el desarrollo de la defensa aérea, la mayor parte de los paises están basando sus poder aéreo en armas stand off y drones.

¿Qué diferencia hay entre un misil de crucero de 2500 km de alcance y un ASM de 200 km lanzado desde un avión al que hay que repostar a la ida y a la vuelta para cumplir con semejante alcance de combate.?

¿Qué es mas vulnerable un ASM subsónico o una misil hiperveloz maniobrable?

Un avión de combate moderno sale por unos 100 millones mas otro tanto o mas en sostenerlo en vuelo y entrenamiento. a los que sumar el armamento stand off mas infraestructuras y aviones y equipo de apoyo. Y generalmente su disponibilidad sera por debajo del 80%

siendo generosos pongámosle unos 300 millones por avión

Un portaviones americano moderno cuesta mas 12000 millones para un ciclo de vida de 30 años un ala aerea de 60 aviones de combate unos 18000 millones y unos 2000 aeronaves de apoyo

Eso serian 32000 millones. A eso añadirle e grupo de escolta, pongámosle 6 DD 1 o 2 SSN y un buque de apoyo, otros 15000 millones. Total 45000 millones

Por un tercio de ese precio Rusia podría producir 15000 misiles hiperveloces a un millón cada uno y le quedarían 30000 millones para fabricar y sostener 20 destructores antiaéreos equipados con 48 misiles AA de largo alcance y UAV de descubierta aérea y reconocimiento, y en cada uno con 48 misiles de ataque, dotados e una o varias cabezas independientes de menor poder

Por un lado un portaviones con 60 aviones de combate, de los que con suerte estarán 50 operativos

Por otro 20 destructores con 1000 misiles hiperveloces y reservas de 13000 mas en stock

¿Con que bando te gustaría planear un ataque aéreo a un enemigo bien armado?

Los portaviones ya no son eficientes como instrumento de proyección de fuerzas

Es un error plantear la estrategia militar imitando y compitiendo con los parámetros de la OTAN con su enorme recursos que le permiten ser ineficientes en su adquisición de medios y planteamiento de sus tácticas

Rusia debe buscar su propio camino para obtener la superioridad militar









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Alemania espera una crisis de entre 3-5 años desde otoño, caída de hasta 12 puntos producto interior bruto.

Se preparan para lo peorsegún ministro de economía.

Abendblatt.de


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Los prorusos-putinianos hoy:


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Según mis cuentas supera usted muy sobradamente la edad de retiro, entonces su carrera profesional no corre ya ningún peligro. Además no he revelado ningún dato personal suyo. Únicamente una inicial.



 Joder como pitoniso no tienes precio. Parece que de cuentas poco.



> De lo demás poco que añadir. Si mal no recuerdo el acuerdo por los Mistral era para comprar dos a Francia y construir otros dos en Rusia con la debida transferencia tecnológica.
> Siendo así serían 4 x 20.000 tn, 80.000tn totales.
> Los que están construyendo son dos de 40.000tn, el mismo tonelaje que los cuatro anteriores pero mucho más pato muertos aún, se supone.
> 
> ...



A ver , lo dije en el hilo sirio lo repito ahora, en el escenario sirio si los anglos se ponen en serio los rusos no pueden hacer mucho. No pueden mantener Tarsus salvo amenazando con las atomicas, y si amenazas con ellas , puedes hacer los viajes que quieras alquilando o requisando transportes civiles 100 veces más baratos, con casi las misnas posibilidades de defensa o inclluso más si les añades sistemas AA de misiles ( por ahí hay fotos de un acople de uno a una corbeta que no tiene sistemas AA , por cierto han cancelado la serie muy pintona pero como se ha visto poco util en un mundo de drones a 1000 euros con bomba incluida. Cosas que pasan ) Y supongo que los diseñadores eran rusos. No son dioses se equivocan como todo el mundo.

Los requisitos del ejercito dependen de lo que pretenda hacer con el el mando civil. Se ve claro en este conflicto. ¿ que quiere Putin ? Pues no lo sabe nadie ( espero que el si ) así que el ejercito va al follon con lo que le dejan ir, ataca lo que le dejan atacar etc... Lo de los puentes no es que yo sea el Gran Alejandro cualquier coronel ruso te diria lo mismo ....en privado. En publico asienten, en general la gente no tiene por costumbre cabrear a su jefe. Tambien habra algunos torpes, o que crean que el dirigente es infalible siemrpe hay de todo.

Si pones al mando a un militar, esto hubiera acabado ya si el plan es llegar al rio. Si es tomar el pais, lo mismo estariamos en una guerra más grande. Pero no son los militares los que dirigen, solo gestionan. Los blancos grandes, el numero de fuerzas , que se arriesga ten claro que lo controla Putin.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un país que no existiera antes de 1800 en realidad ni es nación ni merece existir . Es un engendro fabricado por intervención de otras potencias.



Hombre, eso dicho así implica a la misma Italia de que se estaba hablando. 
Y también a Alemania, y a Brasil, y casi a la India si queremos. Y a otros muchos. 
Afirmación muy discutible eh


----------



## NPI (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



ForoCoches/Menéame es R78, es Newtral, es Instituto Poynter, es Gobierno de España.


----------



## manodura79 (22 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> On the 81st anniversary of beginning of the #GreatPatrioticWar, the President honoured memory of those who perished in battles against Nazi invaders by laying wreath at the Tomb of the #UnknownSoldier



¿Qué droga usarán para que Putin disimule tan bien el Parkinson?


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los prorusos y putinianos tienen algo en común seguramente estarán de acuerdo con la " democracia " que hay desde hace casi 60 años en cuba



Como tú con la que hay en arabia saudita no? bien que le mamais la polla a los moros cuando el argumentario de cuca os manda prietas las filas


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jun 2022)

MoA - The Neocon's Dream - Decolonize Russia, Re-colonize China

*El sueño de los neoconservadores: descolonizar Rusia, recolonizar China*
El 26 de marzo, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia:



> Hablando en Varsovia, Polonia, el sábado, el presidente Biden dijo del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin: "Por el amor de Dios, este hombre no puede permanecer en el poder".



La Casa Blanca se apresuró de inmediato a replicar ese llamado a un cambio de régimen y un día después, el propio Biden negó que estuviera pidiendo un cambio de régimen:



> El presidente Joe Biden dijo a los periodistas el domingo que no estaba pidiendo un cambio de régimen en Rusia cuando dijo un día antes que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, “no puede permanecer en el poder”, un comentario sorprendente que la Casa Blanca rápidamente trató de retractarse el sábado.
> Cuando un reportero le preguntó si estaba pidiendo la destitución de Putin de su cargo, Biden respondió "no" mientras salía de la iglesia el domingo por la tarde, según la reportera del grupo de Bloomberg Courtney Rozen.



Sin embargo, otras partes del gobierno de EE. UU. dejan inequívocamente claro que sus objetivos en Rusia van incluso más allá del cambio de régimen. Mañana, la Comisión de Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa (CSCE) del Gobierno de los Estados Unidos realizará una sesión informativa sobre el "Imperativo Moral y Estratégico" que hace necesaria la "Descolonización de Rusia".





más grande
Como señala Nicolo Saldo :



> Lo notable de este panel es el cambio de “difundir la libertad y la democracia” a la necesidad de “descolonizar” Rusia.



Los neoconservadores están de vuelta utilizando una nueva narrativa para impulsar su antigua agenda.

A los funcionarios rusos les encantará esa charla:



> El panel de hoy es un paso más hacia adelante en el sentido de que les dice a los rusos comunes que incluso el cambio de régimen y la democracia no son lo suficientemente buenos para ellos. Requieren la partición de su país en entidades políticas más pequeñas (más fáciles de controlar), para que puedan ser libres. No hace falta decir que este es un golpe de propaganda para Putin y el Kremlin, ya que les permite pintar el conflicto en Ucrania como una lucha existencial.



El Kremlin no tiene necesidad de 'pintar' el conflicto como una lucha existencial. Los rusos saben que es una pelea así.

La desventura de Biden sigue minando las posibilidades de los demócratas de mantener la mayoría en la Cámara.

En un exiguo intento por hacer frente al alto precio de los combustibles, hoy pedirá al Congreso que suspenda el impuesto a los combustibles por tres meses. Es solo un truco que tendría poco efecto en la bomba y no tiene posibilidad de ser aprobado por el Congreso:



> Los legisladores republicanos han estado criticando a Biden y a los demócratas en la campaña electoral por la inflación y los precios del combustible. Argumentan que tales medidas son teatro político que hará poco para hacer mella a largo plazo en los precios del petróleo. Dicen que la mejor manera de reducir los precios del petróleo es flexibilizar las regulaciones y aumentar la producción de petróleo de Estados Unidos.
> ...
> California tuvo el precio promedio de gasolina más alto de todos los estados a $6.398 por galón. La suspensión del impuesto a la gasolina reduciría el costo de un galón de combustible diésel en 24 centavos.



La verdadera razón de los altos precios del combustible es la política exterior equivocada de Biden. Tres de los mayores productores de petróleo del mundo, Venezuela, Irán y Rusia, están bajo sanciones estadounidenses que limitan sus exportaciones de petróleo:



> Las sanciones han hecho más difícil para Rusia vender su petróleo. Biden también prohibió la importación de petróleo ruso, y el mes pasado Europa anunció que le impondría un embargo parcial.
> A partir de 2020, Rusia era el tercer mayor productor de petróleo del mundo, según la Administración de Información de Energía de EE. UU.



Como correctamente titula el _New York Times :_

Movimiento occidental para ahogar los boomerangs de exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia, por ahora

Ese movimiento seguirá siendo un boomerang. Rusia vende su petróleo a China e India, donde se refina. La gasolina y el diésel resultantes se exportan luego a EE. UU. Eso es bueno para India y China, ya que compran el petróleo con un descuento y venden los productos finales con un margen sustancial. Es un 'ganar' 'ganar' 'ganar' para Rusia, India y China con el único perdedor siendo el 'occidente'. Cualquiera que sea la esperanza del _NYT_ de que la sanción tenga éxito se exprese en su adición 'por ahora' al titular no va a cambiar eso.

Mientras tanto, Rusia está anunciando el próximo objetivo de su campaña para contrarrestar el mal comportamiento 'occidental': el estado de reserva del dólar estadounidense y el euro :



> MOSCÚ, 22 de junio. /TASS/. Se está considerando la cuestión de crear una moneda de reserva internacional basada en las monedas de los estados miembros de BRICS, dijo el miércoles el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en el discurso de bienvenida a los participantes del Foro Empresarial BRICS.
> "El tema de la creación de la moneda de reserva internacional con base en la canasta de monedas de nuestros países está en revisión", dijo el líder ruso.



BRICS actualmente consiste en Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica. Juntos, esos países representan 3.200 millones de personas y un tercio del PIB del poder adquisitivo del mundo. Por lo tanto, la nueva moneda de reserva internacional tendría un respaldo mucho mayor que el dólar estadounidense o el euro.

Estados Unidos también se está moviendo, pero en la dirección equivocada.

Algunos en la administración de Biden están presionando para reducir los aranceles de la era Trump sobre los productos chinos. MKBhadrakumar interpreta eso como un intento de una nueva distensión con China . Dudo que la reducción de los aranceles tenga mucho efecto en los precios en los EE. UU., ya que una nueva ley que entró en vigencia ayer elevará aún más los precios de los productos de China . Estados Unidos se está dando cuenta lentamente de las consecuencias de tal estupidez:



> La administración Biden ha dicho que tiene la intención de hacer cumplir plenamente la ley, lo que podría llevar a las autoridades estadounidenses a detener o rechazar una cantidad significativa de productos importados. Es probable que tal escenario cause dolores de cabeza a las empresas y siembre más interrupciones en la cadena de suministro. También podría impulsar la inflación, que ya está en su punto más alto en cuatro décadas, si las empresas se ven obligadas a buscar alternativas más caras o si los consumidores comienzan a competir por productos escasos.
> Es probable que el incumplimiento de la ley en su totalidad provoque una protesta del Congreso, que está a cargo de la supervisión.
> “El público no está preparado para lo que va a pasar”, dijo Alan Bersin, ex comisionado de Aduanas y Protección Fronteriza de EE. UU. y ahora presidente ejecutivo de Altana AI. “El impacto de esto en la economía global y en la economía de EE. UU. se mide en muchos miles de millones de dólares, no en millones de dólares”.



Como comenta ácidamente Bhadrakumar :



> Cuando Rusia atacó a Ucrania y Occidente impuso sanciones contra Moscú, Washington amenazó a China con que cualquier movimiento de su parte para ayudar a Rusia a eludir las sanciones provocaría un castigo severo. Ahora la rueda ha dado un giro completo y EE. UU. necesita la ayuda de China para salvar su economía. Esta es Thucydides Trap al revés: un poder emergente que rescata a un gran poder arraigado, cuya extravagancia lo empobreció.



Dudo que. Con aranceles o sin aranceles, China no ayudará a los EE. UU. en nada. Sabe que la guerra de poder entre Estados Unidos y Rusia es mucho más que Ucrania.

El objetivo actual de EE. UU. bien puede ser descolonizar Rusia, pero su objetivo geopolítico real es la recolonización de China .


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

CORRALITO EN MOSCÚ:


Finam informó que clientes de la empresa no pueden retirar divisas por motivos técnicos.

Los clientes de Finam no pueden retirar moneda por razones técnicas, explicó Dmitry Panterovsky, Director General

"Nuestros clientes no pueden reponer y retirar dólares estadounidenses y euros de sus cuentas temporalmente. Las restricciones se deben a razones puramente técnicas y no afectan las transacciones en la bolsa de valores y las transacciones con la moneda rusa", dijo Panterovsky.

Destacó que no hay motivo de preocupación: todas las divisas en las cuentas de los clientes con Finam son completamente seguras.

"Si es necesario, los clientes pueden vender dólares y euros y retirar fondos en rublos o convertirlos a otra moneda. Estamos trabajando para restablecer la posibilidad de realizar transacciones con dólares y euros en un futuro próximo", agregó Panterovsky.



Joderrrrr.pero aquí me han dicho que la economía rusa va viento en popa.


----------



## juanfer (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania espera una crisis de entre 3-5 años desde otoño, caída de hasta 12 puntos producto interior bruto.
> 
> Se preparan para lo peorsegún ministro de economía.
> 
> Abendblatt.de



Si los Alemanes que son súper previsores esperan eso, aquí no quiero ni pensarlo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

El que sobra eres tú...GILIPOLLAS de mierda----ala a cascarla....rata de cloaca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

juanfer dijo:


> Si los Alemanes que son súper previsores esperan eso, aquí no quiero ni pensarlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk



Van ampliar a energía nuclear too.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Como tú con la que hay en arabia saudita no? bien que le mamais la polla a los moros cuando el argumentario de cuca os manda prietas las filas



Mamarla ...mamarla es lo que le hago a la cuca de tu mami y no veas como disfruta la joia.....chusquero de mierda..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Primer mercenario alemán muerto.

NW.de


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

No apto para sensibles. Lo pongo solo porque se ve en que tipo de vehiculos estan moviendo a los grupos anticarro. Luego habra quejas cuando se dispare a vehiculos civiles.


----------



## manodura79 (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Primer mercenario alemán muerto.
> 
> NW.de



Cuando están saliendo después de tres meses de guerra los primeros "voluntarios" muertos o capturados es porque la cifra ha de ser escandalosa. Muchas familias preguntando.


----------



## Saturnin (22 Jun 2022)

El partido italiano Movimiento 5 Estrellas se opone al envío de armas a Ucrania y se produce una escisión minoritaria liderada por Di Maio, actual ministro de Exteriores. El partido ha sido coherente distinto a lo que ha hecho aquí Unidas Podemos.









El ministro de Exteriores, Luigi di Maio, abandona el Movimiento 5 Estrellas y provoca su escisión


El ministro de Exteriores italiano, Luigi di Maio, anunció hoy que deja el Movimiento 5 Estrellas (M5S) después de las varias divergencias con su líder, el ex primer ministro...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Charidemo (22 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> eso se lo dices a los que limpian los establos.



Bien lo venden para fertilizar el suelo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Jun 2022)

Interesante artículo que puedo leer 4 lineas por ser suscripción:

-Otan requiere a los países suministros de munición para 30 días.

Historiador militar Sonke Neitzel, los depósitos de la Bundeswehr tiene para 2 días, para fragatas y aviones estimación optimista 

Welt.de


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Al final puede pasar como en Azovstal, el problema es cuantos muertos tendrán los ucranianos, y mas si embolsan esa zona como parece que se está intentando. 

Que ya sabemos como trata Rusia a los prisioneros de guerra.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

Jo jo jo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jun 2022)

No sorpresa aquí. 


_El Reino Unido apoya plenamente a Lituania para que detenga los productos sancionados de Rusia que viajan a través de su país. Debemos mantenernos fuertes frente a la agresión rusa y desafiar estas amenazas injustificadas. _


----------



## pemebe (22 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucraniana.

Putin ha convocado al Consejo de Seguridad para discutir los planes de septiembre
OLENA ROSHCHINA - MIÉRCOLES, 22 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 14:06

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, celebra este miércoles una reunión operativa con los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia.

Fuente: RIA Novosti 

Detalles: En particular, *Putin discutió con los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad los preparativos para la jornada electoral nacional en Rusia en septiembre.*

"Es necesario preparar y celebrar este importante acontecimiento político interno con dignidad, proporcionar las condiciones necesarias y la seguridad".

El secretario de prensa del presidente ruso, Dmitri Peskov, ha dicho antes que el miércoles Putin estuvo trabajando en el Kremlin: tuvo reuniones de trabajo, una reunión operativa con los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad y* los preparativos de la cumbre de los BRICS [BRICS es el acrónimo acuñado para asociar a cinco grandes economías emergentes: Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica], que se celebrará por videoconferencia los días 23 y 24 de junio.*

Peskov no ha revelado los temas que se debatirán en el Consejo de Seguridad. 

La reunión se celebra mientras tienen lugar hostilidades activas en Ucrania y en medio de las crecientes tensiones en torno a los Estados bálticos. 

Antecedentes:

Según una versión, Rusia podría intentar celebrar pseudo-referendos en los territorios ocupados en la jornada electoral nacional en Rusia, *el 11 de septiembre. *


----------



## Pato Sentado (22 Jun 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Esta mal transcrito, era "Las FFAA Españolas están dispuestas a subirse a cualquier escenario".
El otro día veía un vídeo de David Díaz sobre Artillería, y daba verdadera pena. Ni 155 montados en camión, ni Artillería de cohete, y Arrows que compró Don Francisco. Y mucho menos planes ni presupuesto para solucionarlo.
Cada modelo interesante solía ir acompañado de "Marruecos acaba de comprar nosecuantos de estos"


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Esto de "prácticas" qué sera?


----------



## delhierro (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al final puede pasar como en Azovstal, el problema es cuantos muertos tendrán los ucranianos, y mas si embolsan esa zona como parece que se está intentando.
> 
> Que ya sabemos como trata Rusia a los prisioneros de guerra.



Estupendamente bien, de hecho los de Azovtal siguen todos vivos. Cosa que no pasa con los pocos que pillan los ucraninaos. .

Parece que al final " el audaz contraataque " de Severodonetsk era enviar a los mercenarios a frenar la huida y que no era una buena idea manda refuerzos a una zona conectada por un unico puente. 

Los mercenarios extranjeros van cayendo , pero el problema lo van a tener ciertos paises como se rindan en masa. Cosa que puede pasar en cualquier momento.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Alemania, quién te ha visto y quién te ve.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Jun 2022)

="visaman, post: 41200969, member: 26369"]
y España que misiles tiene como propios? el instalaza 1 o algo?
[/QUOTE]

Supongo que estás de coña, pero bueno.

España no tiene misiles balísticos de ningún tipo como la mayoría de paises Occidentales.

En cuanto a misiles de crucero tiene el Taurus que es lanzable desde el aire desde los F-18 y EF-2000 .


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que estos días se está decidiendo quién será el ganador de Eurovisión 2023



hehe


----------



## Discordante (22 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Un país que no existiera antes de 1800 en realidad ni es nación ni merece existir . Es un engendro fabricado por intervención de otras potencias.



¿Te han hackeado la cuenta? Ultimamente te leo muchas tonterias y salidas de tiesto serias.



ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No sorpresa aquí.
> 
> 
> _El Reino Unido apoya plenamente a Lituania para que detenga los productos sancionados de Rusia que viajan a través de su país. Debemos mantenernos fuertes frente a la agresión rusa y desafiar estas amenazas injustificadas. _



Desde la cagada de Chamberlain UK parece incapaz de rehuir un maton o combate.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ministro de Defensa Finlandés, Timo Kivinen: "El ejército Finlandés lleva décadas preparándose para una guerra contra Rusia".



Que chulitos se ponen estos países de mierda. Países que si desaparecen nadie lo notaría, y que si no hubieran existido no habría que cambiar la historia universal.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ donde van los rusos con 1 portaaviones ? En el mar negro y el baltico no pueden salir, para el pacifico no lo necesitan. Son las tipicas tontadas de falso prestigio.
> 
> Fragatas y corbetas con kalibres a montones. Blancos pequeños y que en el caso de ser tocados no sean un golpe brutal. Submarinos, el resto de la pasta para drones y aviones. Por el tonelaje de eso, hacer 10 fragatas o 20 corbetas misileras, más ahora que tienen los misiles navales hipersonicos.



Al final los submarinos son los que mejor están teniendo menor obsolescencia. Siguen valiendo para lo que fueron diseñados.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

*Carly Rae Jepsenova - Call Me Maybe

*


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> On the 81st anniversary of beginning of the #GreatPatrioticWar, the President honoured memory of those who perished in battles against Nazi invaders by laying wreath at the Tomb of the #UnknownSoldier



la mirada del marino veterano a putin en la 3a foto...


----------



## Poseidón (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los prorusos y putinianos tienen algo en común seguramente estarán de acuerdo con la " democracia " que hay desde hace casi 60 años en cuba



Tiene mas dignidad el pueblo cubano en su pobreza y carestia que el pueblo español desde el 75 e incluso antes.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Alemania cada día es una novedad, pero que les hayan cortado parte del gas que les mandaban los rusos, seguro que no les ha gustado


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En realidad no podemos saber exactamente que están usando. Por eso mi analisis habla de posibilidades y capacidades. Personalmente yo si emplearia misiles obsoletos como señuelos o para hostigar objetivos extensos. Pero tarderemos mucho en saber como están maximizando los rusos su arsenal
> Como bien dices los rusos han priorizado durante esta pasada década el desarrollo y fabricación de misiles sobre otras tecnologías. Cada uno usa sus recursos y ventajas competitivas como mejor estima
> Y ademas lo hacen a un precio infinitamente menor que occidente y con mejores resultados
> Lo que no tengo aun tan claro es que puedan producir los misiles ahora mismo sin contar con ningún componente occidental o de difícil obtencción en la actual situación de embargo.
> ...



A ver, lo que vemos en vídeos y en informes del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia es lo que les interesa.

Pero no creo que nos estén mintiendo mucho, seguro que hay algún misil nuevo en uso, de hecho algunas tomas de ataques son hechas desde la camara de tv del mismo misil.

Aún así, no creo que estén usando misiles antiguos, muchos de ellos deben haber sido destruidos al haber sido sustituidos o directamente aunque los hayan conservado no se pueden usar sin ser remanufacturados.

¿Os acordáis de que varios misiles S-300 Ucranianos dieron en edificios? 

Pues eso es un misil expirado, un peligro.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (22 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ministro de Defensa Finlandés, Timo Kivinen: "El ejército Finlandés lleva décadas preparándose para una guerra contra Rusia".



Interpretado por Ed Harris.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

*Microsoft afirma que Rusia ha lanzado ciberataques contra 42 países aliados de Ucrania.*
Moscú ha lanzado ciberataques contra 42 países que apoyan a los ucranianos, entre ellos EE.UU., Polonia y las naciones bálticas, desde que empezó* la invasión rusa de Ucrania *en febrero pasado, según los resultados de una investigación publicada este miércoles por el gigante estadounidense del software Microsoft. En una entrada en el blog oficial de la compañía, el presidente de Microsoft, *Brad Smith*, explicó que *las agencias de inteligencia rusas han aumentado la penetración en redes y las actividades de espionaje *contra países aliados de Ucrania desde el inicio de la invasión, el 24 de febrero.

"En Microsoft hemos detectado intentos de intrusión en redes por parte de Rusia a 128 organizaciones en 42 países fuera de Ucrania", ha indicado Smith. La firma con sede en Redmond (estado de Washington, EE.UU.) no publicó la lista completa de los 42 países afectados, pero sí citó a algunos, como *EE.UU., Polonia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, Dinamarca, Noruega, Finlandia, Suecia y Turquía,* además de los Ministerios de Exteriores de otras naciones miembros de la OTAN.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (22 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder como pitoniso no tienes precio. Parece que de cuentas poco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que en un conflicto generalizado a cara de perro esos buques de asalto tendrían muy pocas posibilidades de sobrevivir. También en ese caso las docenas de portaaviones OTAN lo iban a pasar mal. 
Pero mientras tanto para conflictos regionales son útiles. 
Útiles para llevar material a Tartus y sostener a tu aliado. Y útiles para suministrar a tus propias tropas en el corazón mismo de tu país como es el mar de Azov. 

Y no, no es lo mismo tener un barco viejo que tardas dos días en descargar con las grúas del puerto que tener uno específicamente pensado para que en 4 horas esté fuera toda la carga. Sobretodo si los aledaños del puerto están expuestos a ataques. 

Que los rusos se equivocan, pues claro que sí. 
Pero en este caso Francia les canceló dos Mistral y ellos se fueron a por otros dos y además doblando tonelaje.

A lo mejor, solo a lo mejor es usted el que se equivocó diciendo que esos mistral no valían para nada.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Interpretado por Ed Harris.



Vaya, parece ser que la CIA ha hecho bien su trabajo estos años y ha infiltrado a todos sus MKultra en Europa.
Esto no me sorprende, lo que me sorprende es que la gente en las calles de Europa no salgan a cagarse en la puta madre de unos dirigentes que los quieren llevar a la guerra simplemente porque Anglo-Sión así lo ha decidido.

Pues nada Europa: A disfrutar de la guerra. Cuando caigan las nukes indignaros mucho por twitter!!!!... Ah! Que lo mismo ya no habrá twitter! Entonces la gente sí que saldrá a la calle.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

El donut. Se van a comer las trincheras, pero vendrá farlopenski al frente de , , ,

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> MoA - The Neocon's Dream - Decolonize Russia, Re-colonize China
> 
> *El sueño de los neoconservadores: descolonizar Rusia, recolonizar China*
> El 26 de marzo, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, pidió un cambio de régimen en Rusia:
> ...



Creo que "Lord Jim" o "El hombre que pudo reinar" definen muy bien una parte importante del comportamiento anglo, su incapacidad para gestionar las victorias y controlar el poder. Les viene grande, el SXIX le vino grande a Inglaterra y el XX le ha venido demasiado grande a EEUU. Pudieron haber dominado el mundo y construir algo pero se limitaron a jugar con él hasta que les explotó en las manos.


----------



## NPI (22 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Elon Musk el "salvador" de los retrasados mentales, el junto con sus amiguitos de Microsoft son lo que quieren implantar un ID2020 digital en la red.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Jo jo jo



El final parece demasiado realista.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los prorusos y putinianos tienen algo en común seguramente estarán de acuerdo con la " democracia " que hay desde hace casi 60 años en cuba



Después de estos tres años, ¿todavía crees que hay democracia en Occidente? Por favor...


----------



## Strikelucky (22 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tiene mas dignidad el pueblo cubano en su pobreza y carestia que el pueblo español desde el 75 e incluso antes.




Te pido permiso para utilizar esta inteligente reflexión tuya que la mayoría no será capaz de admitir hasta que le obliguen a la 4arta 5° o lo que pidan que se les ocurra.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Después de estos tres años, ¿todavía crees que hay democracia en Occidente? Por favor...



Mucha mas que en Cuba por supuesto.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mucha mas que en Cuba por supuesto.



Si piensas que la democracia, como dijo un conforero, es poder cagarte en la madre que parió a tal político o pajearte viendo porno en internet... 

La dictadura es "¡cállate!" mientras que la mal llamada democracia es "tú sigue hablando, que mira el caso que te hago..."


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si piensas que la democracia, como dijo un conforero, es poder cagarte en la madre que parió a tal político o pajearte viendo porno en internet...
> 
> La dictadura es "¡cállate!" mientras que la mal llamada democracia es *"tú sigue hablando, que mira el caso que te hago..."*



Prefiero eso mil veces.....que una puta dictadura.


----------



## niraj (22 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, hay un conocido de habla rusa en APU con un apellido ruso típico. Su esposa lo llevó allí. Hace diez años, la arrastraron a una iglesia Bautista, y luego arrastró a su esposo allí.

Los Bautistas tienen mucho miedo de que después de limpiar a Ucrania de los nazis, también se les dará un pie en el trasero, y por lo tanto se ahogan por Ucrania como malos.

Por lo tanto, enviaron a todo su rebaño a inscribirse en la APU el 24.02.2022 y todos se inscribieron. Sí, recibieron treinta durante todos estos meses, pero ahora fueron enviados al frente, para trabajar en estos treinta.

Eso es lo que yo digo, que una buena y correcta esposa es una salvación para el marido. Tengo una esposa, ucraniana, y yo soy ruso, pero ella entiende perfectamente quién realmente ha ocupado Ucrania desde 2005. Y si ella fuera una patriota estúpida, yo mismo no sabría lo que haría.

Pero aquellos con esposas patriotas, gradualmente se desvían hacia las ollas. Y así no pasaría mucho tiempo en acabar como voluntario. Y morir por El verde Y los intereses de gran Bretaña.
t.me/OpenUkraine/19480
@OpenUkraine


----------



## arriondas (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Prefiero eso mil veces.....que una puta dictadura.



En ambos casos, no eres libre.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jun 2022)

El SARMAT de los canutos


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Y porque hace falta portaviones?
> 
> Un portaviones es un multiplicador de la fuerza naval a traves de dominio aereo.
> 
> ...



Los portaaviones son para bombardear países tercermundistas lejos de casa, desde Vietnam no han hecho otra cosa. Países cuyas FFAA son menores que el ala embarcada de dicho portaaviones, como Serbia.


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los prorusos y putinianos tienen algo en común seguramente estarán de acuerdo con la " democracia " que hay desde hace casi 60 años en cuba



Preferimos desayunar fentalino y que nos apaleen en los aeropuertos por ser "latinos".


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jun 2022)

repitan las nenazas del foro, "Me siento como Bidenm, siento enajenacion mental y veo fantasmas donde no lo hay" 






DEP: Muere en combate el legendario “piloto fantasma” de Kyiv, que habría derribado 40 aviones rusos


Si alguno se sorprende por este reflote, es porque el finde pasado Zelensky consiguió reunir las 7 bolas del dragón y pidió resucitar al fantasma de Kiev, de forma que este mítico héroe esta otra vez de vuelta derribando 5 cazas rusos al día. (Y aún así, la parte de las 7 bolas del dragón...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



Señoras y señores burbujas y burbujos, desde el indubitable éxito del 'vamos a trolear y difundir mil y una veces el vídeo del mismo tanque ardiendo', y pasando por el 'mostraremos las imágenes de bombardeos que nosotros mismos hacemos como si fuesen los rusos', al 'la información en las redes es el más peligroso vector de combate para beneficio del malvado oso ruso'.

Yo ya no sé si reír o llorar de vergüenza.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Preferimos desayunar fentalino y que nos apaleen en los aeropuertos por ser "latinos".



Joderrrr tio,de donde vienes joio??????


----------



## Expected (22 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No sorpresa aquí.
> 
> 
> _El Reino Unido apoya plenamente a Lituania para que detenga los productos sancionados de Rusia que viajan a través de su país. Debemos mantenernos fuertes frente a la agresión rusa y desafiar estas amenazas injustificadas. _



Se están ganando un Satán II los British...que ya no le quedan papeletas para comprar.


----------



## frangelico (22 Jun 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Y porque hace falta portaviones?
> 
> Un portaviones es un multiplicador de la fuerza naval a traves de dominio aereo.
> 
> ...



No digo que hagan falta sino que los rusos sueñan con ellos pero luego nunca les alcanza el dinero. Y si quieren proteger a una armada operando en Siria quizá les harían falta porque les podrían atacar por vía aérea desde Turquía, Chipre (una parte de la isla es propiedad británica más o menos, una base aérea grande) o Israel. 

Yo no creo que Rusia, con su geografía, deba tener portaaviones. Pero el caso es que proyectos tienen. Efectivamente ellos deberían centrarse en submarinos, buques costeros con misiles y puede que una nueva generación de cruceros nucleares lanzamisiles que puedan operar con todo lo que tienen, que es espectacular tanto en crucero como en antiaéreos o antibuque. De hecho de esto último tienen también un proyecto que no acaba de llegar a la industria.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Se están ganando un Satán II los British...que ya no le quedan papeletas para comprar.



Los piratas de Gibraltar hablando de agresiones.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)

_El 22 de junio, Rusia conmemora el Día de la Memoria y el Dolor. Hace 81 años la Alemania nazi invadió la Unión Soviética. Así comenzó la Gran Guerra Patria, que duró 1418 días y concluyó con la victoria contundente de la URSS y sus aliados. _


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jun 2022)

Sobre Japón, sobre como se rearma con el incondicional apoyo del de siempre y para entender algunas cosas que pasan en China:


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> repitan las nenazas del foro, "Me siento como Bidenm, siento enajenacion mental y veo fantasmas donde no lo hay"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y además los saluda efusivamente ...


----------



## Elimina (22 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Que dicen en forocoches que ya no van a realizar informes sobre la guerra porque los rusos envían esos informes a Moscú y los utilizan como fuente de información. Que la multitud de agentes del Kremlin que pululan por ese foro esperan impacientes a sus informes y los transmiten a Moscú. Que han recibido mensajes de *representantes ucranianos por privado*
> 
> Si, no es coña, está pasando, todos están agradeciendo.
> 
> ...



Habrá que informar al colonelCassad que le han jodido lo de forocoches, a ver qué fuente se busca ahora.


----------



## Teuro (22 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si, como la mejor sanidad del mundo estaba preparada ...



Técnicamente "la mejor sanidad del mundo" lo que no aguantó es media hora de estrés. Poca resilencia tuvo.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jun 2022)

*China le recuerda a EEUU que sus últimas guerras han dejado más de 900.000 muertos*






Sputnik 
En medio del conflicto en Ucrania y del asedio de Occidente en contra de Rusia, el Gobierno de China hizo un señalamiento acerca de la política exterior intervencionista que ha seguido Washington en las últimas dos décadas.

*"El perseguidor de nuestros tiempos".* Así fue como el portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de China, *Zhao Lijian*, calificó a *Estados Unidos* por las víctimas acumuladas por las guerras que la Casa Blanca ha desatado en Oriente Medio.
El portavoz del gigante asiático ha criticado en las últimas semanas a Washington en redes sociales por su posicionamiento respecto al conflicto en Ucrania, país al que apoya con recursos financieros y armamento.

En esta ocasión, Lijian compartió una tabla en la que se informa que, desde 2001, cuando* Estados Unidos *provocó inestabilidad en *Oriente Medio* y dos años después intervino en *Irak,* suman más de *900.000 víctimas mortales*, de las cuales 335.000 son civiles, sin contar las 10 millones de personas desplazadas.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (22 Jun 2022)

Gracias @JoséBatallas por el buen material


----------



## ccartech (22 Jun 2022)

Durante el día ciento diecinueve de combates , #RussianArmy reinició los avances en el frente nororiental y tomó el control de la aldea de Dmytrivka/Дмитрівка. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=49.033178501642375%2C37.209108187164425&z=12 … ]

En el frente oriental, las fuerzas de #RussianArmy y #LPR tomaron el control de las ciudades de Loskutivka y Rai-Oleksandrivka, uniéndose así a las tropas que avanzaban desde el sur. Se creó un bolsillo alrededor de las localidades de Novoivanivka, Hirske y Zolote. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.76233512557735%2C38.40357896587463&z=11 … ]


----------



## ccartech (22 Jun 2022)

Un semi-asedio drenará lentamente las capacidades de las fuerzas ucranianas restantes que sufrirán continuos ataques tratando de envolverlas. La duración de esta fase dependerá de la resistencia de las fuerzas ucranianas y del retraso de los combates debido a la evacuación civil hacia el este.
https://twitter.com/Suriyakmaps/status/1539173242191093760/photo/1
Paralelamente a esto, la segunda fase consiste en la eliminación del saliente de Zolote. Actualmente, los rebeldes rusos y prorrusos avanzan lentamente a través del terreno elevado para rodear el área antes mencionada. Esto obligará al ejército ucraniano a retirarse hacia el norte, hacia Lysychansk.


----------



## willbeend (22 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El SARMAT de los canutos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099183



Los juntaletras ponen ahi 1.000€ por porro y en el botin te meten columnas de monedas de 20 cm... en fin, juntaletras.


----------



## JoséBatallas (22 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Gracias @JoséBatallas por el buen material



Gracias camarada.

No te pierdas el churrasco que me estoy zampando ahora mismo. Tengo todo el puto teclado y ratón llenos de grasa, mientras sigo buscando fotografias de bravos y varoniles soldados.





__





Mi previa al San Juan: CHURRASCO batallero de cerdo y ternera horneado en cazuela con patatas en salsa de ADOBILLO


Comida sencilla y tradicional y altamente nutritiva con alto valor energético. Para coger fuerzas para mañana. Noite de meigas e de narcos. Me puedo pasar unas 48 horas sin probar bocado (por la boca).




www.burbuja.info





¿Hay algo mejor que disfrutar de la guerra con un buen churrasco?

Otros prefieren el fútbol...


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jun 2022)

Boris Johnson: "La pregunta es: ¿cómo logramos expulsar a las fuerzas rusas?"


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jun 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-710081



*Rusia advierte sobre una respuesta 'no diplomática' a las restricciones de Kaliningrado*

Sobre la pregunta de cuáles serán... ¿Estarán exclusivamente en el plano diplomático? [La] respuesta es no. No estarán en el plano diplomático, sino en el plano práctico"

Los límites se han puesto tanto al tránsito ferroviario como por carretera. Rusia está trabajando *para desviar los productos afectados a los puertos marítimos y enviarlos en transbordadores a Kaliningrado.*


el miércoles, Leonid Slutsky, jefe del Comité de Asuntos Internacionales de la Duma Estatal, declaró que *una posible respuesta a las restricciones de Kaliningrado podría ser cortar a Lituania del sistema de suministro eléctrico común entre Rusia, Bielorrusia y los estados bálticos,* según Interfax.


Slutsky agregó que otra posible respuesta podría ser *prohibir el tránsito de camioneros lituanos por Rusia.

En abril, el ministro de Energía de Lituania, Dainius Kreivys, dijo a la Radio y Televisión Nacional de Lituania (LRT) que la interrupción del sistema de suministro eléctrico común con Rusia no tendría un impacto significativo en Lituania. *

Lo único que cambiaría es que tendríamos que *hacer un esfuerzo muy grande para mantener la estabilidad de la red *porque todavía tenemos que instalar ciertos equipos para poder operar con total seguridad”, agregó Kreivys.

Fyodorov le dijo a la red RTVI que la razón por la que sugirió revocar el reconocimiento de la independencia de Lituania es porque esto llevaría a la nación a verse involucrada en una disputa territorial, lo que significa que ya no cumpliría las condiciones para ser admitido en la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN). ).


En caso de una amenaza militar real para la región de Kaliningrado, la Federación Rusa se verá obligada a crear un corredor terrestre hacia la región a través del territorio de Lituania", dijo el miembro del Instituto CIS.


Evseev agregó que hay polacos que creen que Vilna debería estar bajo el control de Polonia y alemanes que creen que algunas partes de Polonia deberían ser parte de Alemania. "Puede comenzar una redistribución completa de las fronteras, y no por iniciativa nuestra... En las condiciones de anarquía que están ocurriendo ahora, nadie puede garantizar nada".


Bueno, es una visión pero nada que ver con los simplistas análisis de la prensa española. Estemos o no de acuerdo con lo que dice el diario y como lo selecciona.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> _El 22 de junio, Rusia conmemora el Día de la Memoria y el Dolor. Hace 81 años la Alemania nazi invadió la Unión Soviética. Así comenzó la Gran Guerra Patria, que duró 1418 días y concluyó con la victoria contundente de la URSS y sus aliados. _



Si mal no recuerdo, el psicópata corso invadió Rusia el mismo día, en 1812.


----------



## El Mercader (22 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-710081
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante lo de la redistribución de fronteras en Europa: Ojo, estamos hablando de esto en el año 2022...

Mientras Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido gobiernen europa, no habrá paz para los europeos.

Lo que me jode de todo esto es la puñalada de Francia, la cual lejos de mostrarse fuerte e independiente, se ha comportado como la pequeña putita de los anglos. Que puta verguenza de continente. Que puta vergüenza de traidores y de estómagos agradecidos: Estamos hablando de que como mínimo a Europa le llega el desastre económico y como máximo una guerra.


----------



## Nunally (22 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tal trola eran, que se la han cargado los propios ucranianos.
> Tú puedes echarte hemoal mientras.
> Forte



Estan hace meses viendo hombres sudados y hediondos alrededor de ellos. Y no tiene camara ni testigos. Lo dudo que no lo hicieron. Toda guerra tiene al menos un gillipola sin disciplina que lo hace. Soldados del bajo rango son sujetos groseros con bajo nivel intelectual.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-710081
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dos años hay elecciones en EEUU e igual a los lituanos no les apoya tanto el nuevo vencedor ... Se sentirán igual de valientes?? Creo que el futuro de esos países va a ser volver a la madre patria.


----------



## Peineto (22 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante lo de la redistribución de fronteras en Europa: Ojo, estamos hablando de esto en el año 2022...
> 
> Mientras Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido gobiernen europa, no habrá paz para los europeos.
> 
> Lo que me jode de todo esto es la puñalada de Francia, la cual lejos de mostrarse fuerte e independiente, se ha comportado como la pequeña putita de los anglos. Que puta verguenza de continente. Que puta vergüenza de traidores y de estómagos agradecidos: Estamos hablando de que como mínimo a Europa le llega el desastre económico y como máximo una guerra.



La France está gobernada por la rama francesa de los Rothschild. Eso es todo.


----------



## Eneko Aritza (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (22 Jun 2022)

Acabo de alucinar.
Y no por los (supuestos) hechos, ya debatidos en Burbuja, sino por el hecho de ser publicados, en titular, en *prensa española, a saco, sin anestesia ni vaselina*. Y dando "veracidad" a fuentes rusas y republicanas (bastante fiables, en general, por otra parte).

DÍA 119 DESDE EL INICIO DE LA INVASIÓN
*Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Moscú mata en Mykolaiv a 500 soldados y cerca a 1.300 en Lisichansk*
*Rusia asegura haber matado a 500 soldados ucranianos en un ataque contra el astillero 'Okean' de Mykolaiv y haber cercado a un grupo de 1.300 cerca de Lisichansk, la última gran urbe de la región de Lugansk*

Por 
El Confidencial
22/06/2022 - 15:19 Actualizado: 22/06/2022 - 17:25








Así se ha vivido la jornada 119 de la invasión: la información del 22 de junio sobre Ucrania


Las tropas rusas y prorrusas avanzan en este frente después de haber avasallado al ejército ucraniano en la ciudad de Severodonetsk, donde tan solo resisten en la planta química de Azot




www.elconfidencial.com





La verdad, que te peten de un solo golpe a todo un "_batallón debilitado_" (y ya van varios golpes de estos), no es moco de pavo, que decían los tebeos tiempo ha.
Y que en prensa española pongan ya este tipo de noticias, y citen las fuentes que citan, es indicativo que la realidad sobre el terreno debe ser simple y directamente pavorosa.

Por cierto, en el frente sur, el de Odesa-Nikolayev, las gracietas y frivolidades ucranianas les están saliendo bastante caras. 
La Marina Rusa sobre todo se está poniendo las botas con los contragolpes. 
Sí, vale, les hundieron el crucero viejo (deshonor, pero no tanto, cayó en acto de guerra, y eso es siempre honorable). Pero las "reconquistas" de Jerson, y la guerra naval "sin naves", les están saliendo caras a los ucranianos. Y eso que han realizado actos tan "_heroicos_" como el hundimiento de un remolcador desarmado, o la invasión de una isla desguarnecida (donde tuvieron unas pérdidas en el contraataque de unos 50 efectivos de cuerpos especiales, que eso es MUCHA fuerza para el puto islote).


----------



## Galiciaverde (22 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo con lo de las empresas, joder, bien explicado




Añado algo más. Las grandes empresas exigen resultados. Tienen en sus calendarios *fechas concretas* en las que tienen que sacar tal o cual producto nuevo. Automóviles, tecnológicas, armamento, pongan aquí lo más granado de las grandes corporaciones, sobre todo usanas. Y tienes a los ingenieros perdiendo la vida en unas jornadas de trabajo maratonianas para conseguir realizar su parte del trabajo, a destajo, a todo correr porque hay que sacar el producto antes que la competencia o en la fecha que el-los comprador-es ha-n puesto.

¿Les dice algo el refrán "_Vísteme despacio que tengo prisa_"? 
Sacar el producto antes no implica que sea mejor, sino que funcione suficientemente bien cuando sale al mercado.
Lo que quiero decir es que los cacharros pueden tener fallos que no han sido detectados en medio de la carrera por tener el chisme en la fecha señalada, fallos que quizás no aparezcan inmediatamente.

No me sorprende lo más mínimo lo que he leído en este hilo sobre armas, etc que no son tan buenas. Tal avión o javelin o producto "x" adolece de fallos y no es tan bueno como nos lo habían vendido. Es más, es lo esperable en mi opinión, conociendo cómo funcionan estas empresas.

Me pregunto si los rusos fabrican su armamento con una fase de diseño tan precipitada y si analizarán suficientemente los prototipos antes de mandarlos a las cadenas de producción. Sobre todo en los productos que son base para ediciones posteriores, porque en este caso los errores se van acumulando
Es simplemente una duda que me planteo.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Añado algo más. Las grandes empresas exigen resultados. Tienen en sus calendarios *fechas concretas* en las que tienen que sacar tal o cual producto nuevo. Automóviles, tecnológicas, armamento, pongan aquí lo más granado de las grandes corporaciones, sobre todo usanas. Y tienes a los ingenieros perdiendo la vida en unas jornadas de trabajo maratonianas para conseguir realizar su parte del trabajo, a destajo, a todo correr porque hay que sacar el producto antes que la competencia o en la fecha que el-los comprador-es ha-n puesto.
> 
> ¿Les dice algo el refrán "_Vísteme despacio que tengo prisa_"?
> Sacar el producto antes no implica que sea mejor, sino que funcione suficientemente bien cuando sale al mercado.
> ...



Por aquí se dijo que llevan una política completamente diferente en cuanto a la compra de armas. A mi cuando la leí me pareció más sabia.

Ya la explicarán los que saben pero se basa en no comprar armamento para x años. Así les da tiempo a probar y proponer mejoras. Aquí decian que no eran competitivos porque tenian muy buenos equipos técnicos pero que sus fábricas luego no lo eran. claro, son más artesanales pero se evitan chascos de material para años y les da tiempo a "perfecccionar".

Tener muchos equipos creando prototipos tb les da una buena base para escoger tanto personal en equipo como para decidir que tipo de armas dotarse. Pero si no compras muchas armas en un momento ( no tienen tampoco la capacidad de venderlas a terceros) nadie te puede montar cadenas robotizadas porque no es rentable

Si, serán menos competitivos en su fabricación pero es producto nacional y una excelente base de especialistas.

Nada es perfecto. Pero coste beneficio no van mal. Seguro que tb pueden ir mejor.


----------



## crocodile (22 Jun 2022)

El follaOTAN proUSA Yago dice que la ofensiva rusa está colapsando y que el avance es lentísimo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

Sigo sin explicarme cómo está patulea de degenerados infames que avergüenzan a la especie humana con su absoluta falta de vergüenza, de respeto por la dignidad incluso propia, se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia, quizás se entienda desde su total falta de sentido de la realidad, viven en su burbuja de depravados tan absolutamente ajenos a la realidad que se creen que el resto del mundo se va a doblegar ante ellos como las también decadentes y enajenadas poblaciones europeas.


----------



## Ramonmo (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Prefiero eso mil veces.....que una puta dictadura.



Las dictaduras y las democracias persiguen lo mismo: dominar al pueblo para que no sea una amenaza.

Las dictaduras lo logran atando al pueblo para que no se pueda mover. Las democracias lo hacen debilitando al pueblo hasta que ya es incapaz de moverse.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Sigo sin explicarme cómo está patulea de degenerados infames que avergüenzan a la especie humana con su absoluta falta de vergüenza, de respeto por la dignidad incluso propia, se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia, quizás se entienda desde su total falta de sentido de la realidad, viven en su burbuja de depravados tan absolutamente ajenos a la realidad que se creen que el resto del mundo se va a doblegar ante ellos como las también decadentes y enajenadas poblaciones europeas.



Me surge una duda, disculpen mi profunda ignorancia en estas cuestiones modernas, pero, ¿quién de los dos es el primer menestro y quien la mujera?

Gracias


----------



## Peineto (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, el psicópata corso invadió Rusia el mismo día, en 1812.



Ese grandísimo hijo de perra llevó hasta Rusia a unos 700.000 hombres de los cuales, si la memoria no me falla, volvieron unos 50,000 . Vive l ´Empereur.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

La norteamericanos son los verdaderos culpables de que cientos de miles de soldados ucranianos estén muriendo como perros.
Y Zelenski, criminal de guerra.

Este vídeo es duro. Militares ucras escondidos miran fijamente al dron que va a matarles Segundos después.

El nazismo y el Otanismo son lacras que hay que barrer de la faz de la Tierra


----------



## pr0orz1337 (23 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante lo de la redistribución de fronteras en Europa: Ojo, estamos hablando de esto en el año 2022...
> 
> Mientras Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido gobiernen europa, no habrá paz para los europeos.
> 
> *Lo que me jode de todo esto es la puñalada de Francia*, la cual lejos de mostrarse fuerte e independiente, se ha comportado como la pequeña putita de los anglos. Que puta verguenza de continente. Que puta vergüenza de traidores y de estómagos agradecidos: Estamos hablando de que como mínimo a Europa le llega el desastre económico y como máximo una guerra.



Francia siempre ha sido cobarde, no nos engañemos. Lo que pasa es que ya no es Francia sino una extensión del Magreb en Europa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

Venga payasos lituanos, que sois los siguientes.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Venga payasos lituanos, que sois los siguientes.



Acabo de ver el mapa (sí, hehe), y se puede acceder a Lituania por Polonia, Letonia y el Mar. Alguna vueltecita más de los aviones y listo, no parece trágico. Que alguien me ilumine.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ese grandísimo hijo de perra llevó hasta Rusia a unos 700.000 hombres de los cuales, si la memoria no me falla, volvieron unos 50,000 . Vive l ´Empereur.



Tolstoi en Guerra y Paz calcula dos millones de muertos, con un millón de civiles rusos, y medio millón de soldados de cada bando, aunque tal vez algunos más fueran franceses.
Para los habitantes que tenía Rusia en esa época y el armamento existente una auténtica locura y salvajada. Es lo que tiene llevar la democracia y los presuntos derechos del hombre a punta de bayoneta.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver el mapa (sí, hehe), y se puede acceder a Lituania por Polonia, Letonia y el Mar. Alguna vueltecita más de los aviones y listo, no parece trágico. Que alguien me ilumine.



Les van a cortar la luz. Ahí va a quedar por ahora la cosa.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jun 2022)

Saluden a los Iskander.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Me surge una duda, disculpen mi profunda ignorancia en estas cuestiones modernas, pero, ¿quién de los dos es el primer menestro y quien la mujera?
> 
> Gracias



Parece que es una tal conchita que se presentó a Eurovisión, no se sabe si es una mujer con barba , un tío barbudo aparentando ser una mujera o vaya usted a saber que espécimen hay detrás de ese esperpento degenerado.


----------



## Teuro (23 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania espera una crisis de entre 3-5 años desde otoño, caída de hasta 12 puntos producto interior bruto.
> 
> Se preparan para lo peorsegún ministro de economía.
> 
> Abendblatt.de



Aquí la gene pajeándose por las nukes rusas, pero no están teniendo en cuenta la que puede liar "occidente" si se cumplen las previsiones económicas de Alemania y demás países. Se va a formar un tsunami de mierda a nivel global. La cosa no es quien mete las narices debajo del agua, sino quien aguanta más sin respirar. Estas caídas del PIB occidentales bien podrían traducirse en que China se coma la primera recesión económica en décadas.


----------



## Peineto (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les van a cortar la luz. Ahí va a quedar por ahora la cosa.



En ese caso le agradecerán a Vladimiro que, en las largas y frescas noches bálticas se alumbren románticamente con velas y candiles mientras se acurrucan para darse calor. Qué romántico!


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver el mapa (sí, hehe), y se puede acceder a Lituania por Polonia, Letonia y el Mar. Alguna vueltecita más de los aviones y listo, no parece trágico. Que alguien me ilumine.



Pues si Rusia cierra el espacio aéreo significa que ningún avión en principio militares pueda volar sobre todo el espacio aéreo de Lituania, vengan de donde vengan, si transpasan el espacio aéreo de Lituania y Rusia lo decide puede derribar cualquier aeronave que sobrevuele Lituania, y si la OTAN trata de impedirlo derribando a su vez aviones rusos, pues la III guerra mundial está servida.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follaOTAN proUSA Yago dice que la ofensiva rusa está colapsando y que el avance es lentísimo.



Pues ni según los mapas ucranianos acierta, mañana ya dan por hecho los ucranianos la recuperación de todo el Oblast de Luhansk por los rusos y con unas 2500+ tropas embolsadas.

Por el frente de Mikolaev siguen la castañas y los rusos van avanzando, hay contraataques ucranianos esporádicos pero nada o poco efectivos.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La cosa no es quien mete las narices debajo del agua, sino quien aguanta más sin respirar.



Héctor Lavoe, el hombre que respiraba debajo del agua. Único e irrepetible:


----------



## golden graham (23 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Durante el día ciento diecinueve de combates , #RussianArmy reinició los avances en el frente nororiental y tomó el control de la aldea de Dmytrivka/Дмитрівка. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=49.033178501642375%2C37.209108187164425&z=12 … ]
> 
> En el frente oriental, las fuerzas de #RussianArmy y #LPR tomaron el control de las ciudades de Loskutivka y Rai-Oleksandrivka, uniéndose así a las tropas que avanzaban desde el sur. Se creó un bolsillo alrededor de las localidades de Novoivanivka, Hirske y Zolote. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.76233512557735%2C38.40357896587463&z=11 … ]



Jojo se suceden las bolsonadas


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

Creo que eso de la defensa mutua y los tratados de la OTAN para sus países miembros es más un mito que otra cosa ,muchos prootaneros se lo creen de verdad , los muy ilusos.
Esos tratados valen lo que decida Washington, si no quiere involucrarse en una guerra con Rusia, estoy seguro que en caso de ataque a Lituania o cualquier otro país súbdito del imperio se limpiaran el culo con ellos y no moverán un dedo, vamos como si lo viera.


----------



## Nico (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, el psicópata corso invadió Rusia el mismo día, en 1812.




Las operaciones francesas se iniciaron el *24 de Junio*. En todo caso a Rusia siempre la tienen que invadir en verano y si bien lo inteligente sería empezar un poco antes (Mayo), siempre hay algo que genera retrasos.

Ya que mencionas el hecho, digamos que "Junio" debe ser un mes infausto en Rusia, siempre los invaden en ese mes.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follaOTAN proUSA Yago dice que la ofensiva rusa está colapsando y que el avance es lentísimo.



Que tipo más vomitimo, con esos Aires de docto, pontificando como si fuera un experto de estado mayor, es que no le aguanto a ese repelente niño Vicente.


----------



## Nico (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follaOTAN proUSA Yago dice que la ofensiva rusa está colapsando *y que el avance es lentísimo.*




Bueno, que avance es "lentísimo", lo es. Tampoco nos hagamos los veloces.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, que avance es "lentísimo", lo es. Tampoco nos hagamos los veloces.



Pues hoy se ve que el avance ha sido de 50 kilómetros de los rusos según fuentes ucranianas.

El informe que leo se base en fuentes pro-ucranianas en prime plano y en segundo plano las constrasta con las rusas.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Les van a cortar la luz. Ahí va a quedar por ahora la cosa.



Cortar la luz es un país así de frío, supone cortar las neveras, los quirófanos, la calefacción, la televisión, internet, etc. etc. etc. Supone devolverlos a la Edad Media con un click. Con el agravante de que la población no sabe ya hacer fuegos o cazar en el bosque.


----------



## Adriano II (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El follaOTAN proUSA Yago dice que la ofensiva rusa está colapsando y que el avance es lentísimo.



Hazle un esquema :

Avance lentísimo --> líneas de suministro cortas --> 50.000 obuses al día
Avance rápido --> líneas de suministro largas --> <(menos de) 50.000 obuses al día


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Dejo el informe dura 40 minutos y encima un conector les ha fallado y el video de los mapas parpadea cambiando de color  

Pero por si alguien lo quiere ver, ahí esta, mañana será más interesante por eso no lo había posteado.


----------



## NPI (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (23 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie podía imaginarlo.


----------



## vermer (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La norteamericanos son los verdaderos culpables de que cientos de miles de soldados ucranianos estén muriendo como perros.
> Y Zelenski, criminal de guerra.
> 
> Este vídeo es duro. Militares ucras escondidos miran fijamente al dron que va a matarles Segundos después.
> ...



Yo no soy prorruso (somos culturas distintas pero debemos llevarnos bien, por mutuo interés), pero Rusia tiene tooooda la razón de su parte en esta guerra USA-Rusia
Esta p. desgracia espero que sirva a muchos europeos para despertar y ver que:

- los europeos nos comportamos como esclavos de los anglos....pero ademàs en la versiòn más servil, rastrera, miserable, corrupta y a la vez estúpida, injusta y autolesionante. No podemos ser más imbéciles

- todos nuestros gobernantes y casi toda la oposición (desde mugres comunistas a peperos) son directamente degenerados y traidores (a España, a Europa y a cualquier valor occidental)

- EEUU esun país abiertamente depredador, totalitario (visto en el pucherazo que colocó al pederasta) que se comporta como un matón, sólo sabe conducirse en el mundo provvocando guerras particularmente cruentas, que además suele terminar perdiendo y arruinando los países que toca (Vietnam, Siria, Afganistán,...). Ser socio de USA, como vemos, trae ruina y muerte.

Rusia o China no son amigos de nadie. EEUU incluso menos. Y en el problema que será en poco tiempo una China como primera potencia econòmica, militar y científica de 1400 millones de paisanos, más nos vale espabilar y mucho. No lo veo a corto plazo...


----------



## NS 4 (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues eso contra los soldados del Sultán de poco van a servir.



Pondreis el culo al moro para que os lo parta..siempre ha sido asi...no vais a cambiar ahora...


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (23 Jun 2022)

Un corte de luz durante 76 horas y cae cualquier gobierno.

Vivo en una zona rural donde a veces se producen corte de luz. Por suerte, no suelen durar sino 2 o 3 horas. Pero la sensación de desamparo es muy grande. Ni tele, ni internet, ni nevera. En mi caso, ni cocina -que es vitro-. 

Me imagino un corte de 48 horas, con la comida que tengo en el congelador pudriéndose. Es que salgo a matar a alguien. 

No hablemos ya de enfermos en hospitales con sistemas de asistencia respiratoria. O cortes de calefacción en un país frío. 

El gobierno lituano es un irresponsable total, escuchando los cantos de sirena que les mandan desde UK. Llegado el momento, no les van a enviar pilas para compensar el corte de luz. Y esa medida no llega a ser un acto de guerra. Rusia lo puede aplicar sin "atacar a la Otan".


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Yo no soy prorruso (somos culturas distintas pero debemos llevarnos bien, por mutuo interés), pero Rusia tiene tooooda la razón de su parte en esta guerra USA-Rusia
> Esta p. desgracia espero que sirva a muchos europeos para despertar y ver que:
> 
> - los europeos nos comportamos como esclavos de los anglos....pero ademàs en la versiòn más servil, rastrera, miserable, corrupta y a la vez estúpida, injusta y autolesionante. No podemos ser más imbéciles
> ...



La cuestión no es ser pro-ruso, pro -otan o putianio, es ser persona, por diferente que pienses de ellos si tienen razón en defenderse como es el caso de Donbass, nobleza o ética obliga a estar de su parte.

Lo vi en el 2014 sin los rusos y lo sigo viendo ahora con los rusos al intervenir.

Aparte Putin es curioso, los OTANicos actúan como el dicho "el ladrón piensa que todos son de su condición" por eso ha fallado mucho la estrategia OTANica. Putin lo ha dicho si quiere pueden tomar Kiev en una semana a base de bombardeos y eso es lo que pensaban los OTANicos para reclamar una intervención en Ucrania y Putin por ética, real o ficticia nunca se sabrá, esta actuando con guante blanco, dejando que la OTAN se sobrepase para darles un contragolpe mayor.


----------



## ciruiostar (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Mientras que no embarquen las divisiones de marines lo que haga Inglaterra es ladrar y hacer ruido, lo mismo que Lituania pero un poquito más alto ..



Los marinos no sirven en una guerra continental son fuerzas para hacer desembarcos y asegurar cabezas de playa, Inglaterra tiene y a tenido siempre un ejercito de mierda.


----------



## vermer (23 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un corte de luz durante 76 horas y cae cualquier gobierno.
> 
> Vivo en una zona rural donde a veces se producen corte de luz. Por suerte, no suelen durar sino 2 o 3 horas. Pero la sensación de desamparo es muy grande. Ni tele, ni internet, ni nevera. En mi caso, ni cocina -que es vitro-.
> 
> ...



Sé que los hospitales tienen generadores eléctricos. Lo que no sè es cuánto pueden aguantar aunque tiren de gasoil.Ni idea del tema.

Por cierto, un forero como tú, en zona rural y sin sus placas solares? Yo lo estoy mirando ahora, vista la política energètica suicida que llevamos. Incluso en mi piso urbano le doy vueltas para pillar algo que me permita tirar unas horas para no perder al menos lo del congelador. A ver si abro un hilo y alguien me ilumina...


----------



## ccartech (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## ccartech (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo primero es venir estudiado de casa... SÍ LA URSS ganó la guerra fría... y sí, tras de ello, EE.UU. haciendo un alarde de locura trajo finanzas del futuro y fruto de ello ACABÓ con la URSS, pero a costa de ESTE SUICIDIO EN EL QUE VIVIMOS... no te lleves a engaño: GREENSPAN mediante...
> 
> No saber según qué cosas DESLEGITIMA soluciones, porque simplemente DESCONOCES donde estás y a dónde vas...
> 
> ...



No, la URSS creó un sistema que, realmente no tenía sentido al estar fuera de la naturaleza del mercado, además, era imposible (no sé en qué cabeza pueda caber que sea posible) burocratizar por completo un país tan enorme...
Esa "economía de guerra", como tu la llamas solo tiene sentido en un periodo de tiempo y en un espacio reducido y te voy a poner un ejemplo, para que lo entiendas
Tu puedes, en un año, decidir que en tu casa no se pone la calefacción, porque estás sin trabajo, lo que sea...bien, eso es algo que, a pesar de todo, lo vas a cumplir...
Ahora, si pasan los años, el frío se hace patente, ves como los demás si usan la calefacción y tu te relajas, además de encontrar otras formas de financiarte, es posible que venga tu hijo, hasta las pelotas y te diga "toma, para la puta calefacción, que he encontrado un puto trabajo, so vago"

De todas formas, sigues sin aportar ningún dato, ni un numerito que apoye la tesis de que los soviéticos vivían mejor que los americanos, o al menos, números que demuestren esa superioridad por encima del "capitalismo".

Hay otra cosa en lo que también confundes, es la realidad, como tu la llamas con el deseo. Mira, el deseo es el motor fundamental de la sociedad, es el deseo lo que hace que tu tengas una conexión al mundo entero en este momento, el deseo de alguien de querer vivir mejor. Ese deseo, es el que hace que una persona duerma 3 horas si hace falta, para lograr un objetivo, y ese deseo es siempre personal, nunca colectivo

Me da igual que esa persona venga de un sector "público" o privado, la realidad es que el deseo de vivir mejor es patente en cada persona, no conozco a nadie que quiera lo contrario, de hecho...

Otra cosa es que argumentes en favor de que, las cosas se queden como están, pero es que no va a ser así, todo cambia y eso es lo bueno, es l mejor que tiene la vida, el cambio

Pero el cambio a mejor, a lo que nuestros deseos dicten, por eso es imposible que veamos un "sistema chino" en Europa, porque lo tenemos muy arraigado...y a los chinos les pasará lo mismo en cuanto puedan quitarselo, ayuda las falta, pero no se la queremos dar, igual que a los rusos, les hemos NEGADO nuestra ayuda para obtener su libertad, ese es nuestro mayor pecado

Pero vamos, que si es taaan fácil, adelante, saca números, vamos a comparar...que se lleva "vaticinando" el "final del capitalismo" DÉCADAS...y nada....


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

Y Lituania, como otros caniches tendrá que sufrir hasta aprender que quien no tiene soberanía
perderá el territorio; que quien no es independiente no merece tener un país bajo su control. 
Es bien simple.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, que avance es "lentísimo", lo es. Tampoco nos hagamos los veloces.



Creo que esto de criticar la velocidad del 'avance ruso' es un despropósito. Rusia no está ahí para capturar territorios. Esta no es una guerra de invasión, es una 'Operación Especial' ¿Y qué tiene de especial? pues que está diseñada para destruir la capacidad bélica de Ucrania y eliminar el máximo posible de elementos neonazis. Eso por un lado. Otro es evitar el despliegue de un escudo antimisiles demasiado próximo. Resumiendo, su funcionalidad es proteger Rusia, con el añadido de hacer lo propio con los rusos que viven en Ucrania, sometidos a un progresivo exterminio desde 2014.

Desde esta perspectiva, el avanzar y tomar posiciones en Ucrania, es algo opcional que debe hacerse solo si interesa momentáneamente. Y ni siquiera es preciso mantener una posición tomada, si abandonándola consiguen avanzar en los objetivos reales de dicha 'Operación Especial'.

Caer en el discurso anglosajón del 'avance o no avance', es hacerles propaganda.

Hay otro punto interesante desde la perspectiva táctica en esto: mantener una línea de frente lo más pequeña posible y cercana a los puntos de suministro, es ideal para preservar la potencia de fuego y la rapidez de respuesta, tanto en contraataques como en re-aprovisionamiento. Además de que el despliegue tanto de tropas como armamentos es significativamente menor, lo que permite a Rusia mantener protegido su territorio y el otro escenario de operaciones, Siria.

Ya lo dije en otro mensaje, estirar un ejército como un chicle, es lo que hicieron tanto los franceses con Napoleón y los alemanes con Hitler. Y ya sabemos como terminaron. Y los rusos también. A ver si van a ser tan tontos de caer en su misma trampa. Pues no.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> En ese caso le agradecerán a Vladimiro que, en las largas y frescas noches bálticas se alumbren románticamente con velas y candiles mientras se acurrucan para darse calor. Qué romántico!



Y sobre todo, resiliente y sostenible.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Creo que eso de la defensa mutua y los tratados de la OTAN para sus países miembros es más un mito que otra cosa ,muchos prootaneros se lo creen de verdad , los muy ilusos.
> Esos tratados valen lo que decida Washington, si no quiere involucrarse en una guerra con Rusia, estoy seguro que en caso de ataque a Lituania o cualquier otro país súbdito del imperio se limpiaran el culo con ellos y no moverán un dedo, vamos como si lo viera.



Te digo yo que sin ir más lejos Turquía no envía un soldado. Alegaría cualquier excusa....


----------



## Triyuga (23 Jun 2022)

Los piratas tirando la piedra:
despues esconderan la mano...

*Un general del Ejército del Reino Unido pide a sus tropas prepararse para luchar contra Rusia en una Tercera Guerra Mundial*





El principal general del ejército de Gran Bretaña indicó a sus tropas que se preparen para “luchar y vencer a los ejércitos de Putin en una guerra terrestre europea”. El general Sir Patrick Sanders, que asumió el mando general del ejército británico la semana pasada, advirtió a los soldados que “somos la generación que debe preparar al ejército para luchar en Europa una vez más”, según expuso la cadena inglesa BBC.
En un fuerte mensaje interno a las tropas británicas, el 16 de junio, el Sanders sostuvo: “Soy el primer Jefe del Estado Mayor General desde 1941 en tomar el mando del Ejército a la sombra de una guerra terrestre en Europa que involucra a una potencia continental… La escala de la amenaza persistente de Rusia muestra que hemos entrado en una nueva era de inseguridad”.

“Es mi singular deber hacer que nuestro Ejército sea lo más letal y efectivo posible. El momento es ahora y la oportunidad es nuestra para aprovecharla”, expresó. “La invasión de Rusia a Ucrania subraya nuestro propósito principal: proteger al Reino Unido y estar listo para pelear y ganar guerras en tierra, y reforzar el requisito de disuadir la agresión rusa con la amenaza de la fuerza”, agregó.
Señaló además que “el mundo ha cambiado desde el 24 de febrero y ahora existe un imperativo urgente para forjar un ejército capaz de luchar junto a nuestros aliados y derrotar a Rusia en la batalla”.
El general Sanders también estableció su objetivo de “acelerar la movilización y modernización del Ejército para reforzar la OTAN y negar a Rusia la oportunidad de ocupar Europa”.










Un general del Ejército del Reino Unido pide a sus tropas prepararse para luchar contra Rusia en una Tercera Guerra Mundial







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

La importancia de la isla de las Serpientes


Artículo Original: Vzglyad Esta semana, el régimen de Kiev, por segunda vez después del intento fallido de mayo, intentó capturar la estratégicamente importante Isla de las Serpientes, situada a 35…




slavyangrad.es











La importancia de la isla de las Serpientes


23/06/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad


Esta semana, el régimen de Kiev, por segunda vez después del intento fallido de mayo, intentó capturar la estratégicamente importante Isla de las Serpientes, situada a 35 kilómetros de la costa de la región de Odessa y a 120 kilómetros de la ciudad. El actual intento, que Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, calificó de locura, se produjo el lunes sobre las cinco de la mañana. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esperaban lanzar un masivo ataque aéreo y de artillería sobre la isla “con un posterior desembarco de tropas y captura”, explicó el Ministerio de Defensa.

Participaron en la operación más de una docena y media de drones de ataque y reconocimiento. Lideraron la participación de drones los Bayraktar TB-2 de combate de fabricación turca. La cobertura aérea a las tropas ucranianas corrió a cargo de los sistemas antiaéreos S-300 desde las posiciones de combate de la zona de Tuzla (región de Odessa) y Ochakov (región de Nikolaev). “El fuego de misiles y artillería contra la Isla de las Serpientes se realizó con misiles balísticos Tochka-U, lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan y obuses M-777 de 155mm desde posiciones del oeste de la región de Odessa y la Isla Kubansky”, añadió Konashenkov.

La operación de las tropas ucranianas fue controlada por los estadounidenses. Una dron estratégico de reconocimiento Global Hawk RP-4 de la aviación estadounidense fue detectado a gran altura en el espacio aéreo cercano a la Isla de las Serpientes. Según _RIA Novosti_, unos días antes de este intento de las tropas ucranianas de tomar la isla, los satélites comerciales estadounidenses Worldview-3 y Worldview-1 tomaron imágenes, el primero el 14 de junio y el segundo, el 17.

Es relevante que los mismos satélites estadounidenses fotografiaron la zona de la plataforma petrolífera Chernomorneftegaz, que fue atacada por misiles marítimos y drones Bayraktar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de forma simultánea [al intento de capturar la isla de las Serpientes] el lunes por la mañana.

Los planes de un ataque aéreo masivo sobre la isla, al que debía seguir un desembarco anfibio, fracasaron. “13 vehículos aéreos, cuatro Tochka-U y 21 proyectiles de sistemas Uragan fueron derribados. Ninguno de los proyectiles alcanzó sus objetivos en la isla de las Serpientes”, alegó Konashenkov, que añadió que el enemigo no pudo desembarcar.

“Hay motivos para pensar que los buques con los que Ucrania iba a desembarcar en la isla fueron destruidos en Ochakov”, explicó Vladimir Gundarov, capitán en la reserva. En su opinión, una vez que los medios de ataque fueron neutralizados, la parte rusa atacó con 14 misiles los centros de control en Odessa y Ochakov. “Desde el lado ucraniano seguirá habiendo bombardeos masivos, la que han recibido misiles navales estadounidenses Harpoon, que usarán para disparar a todos los buques que se aproximen a la isla. Tendremos que luchar con fuego de contrabatería por la isla. No podemos hacer nada más de momento”, añadió.

“Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continuarán intentando capturar la isla. Habrá un tercer y cuarto intento”, predijo el capitán en la reserva y experto militar Maxim Klimov. En su opinión, “las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están golpeando la isla de las Serpientes con artillería de largo alcance, pero no es un problema”. “Sabremos mejor en qué punto van a golpear. Capturamos la isla a tiempo. No es cómodo para nosotros mantenerla, pero tenemos la fuerza para ello”, insistió.

*La importancia de la isla de las Serpientes*

Una pequeña isla de un área de tan solo 0,205 kilómetros cuadrados, sin arbolado y situada cerca de la frontera marítima entre Ucrania y Rumanía es un objetivo estratégicamente importante en el noroeste del mar Negro. “Desde aquí se puede controlar todas las rutas marítimas de esta región. Ni un solo buque de Ucrania, Rumanía y Bulgaria pasará por aquí sin ser detectado. También es útil para controlar la aproximación de buques desde el sudeste del mar Negro, es decir, desde Turquía a Odessa, Ochakov y Nikolaev”, explicó.

Mantener el control de la isla también permite controlar la entrada al Danubio y el área costera del sur de la región de Odessa. Desde ahí se puede monitorizar el espacio aéreo y marítimo, detectar la penetración de aeronaves y buques. No es sorprendente que en tiempos soviéticos hubiera una compañía de radar antiaéreo aquí.

Si las tropas ucranianas controlaran la isla, supondría un peligro para la flota rusa del mar Negro gracias a los misiles estadounidenses Harpoon, explica Klimov. “Las nuevas modificaciones de los Harpoon pueden llegar desde la isla de las Serpientes a las afueras de Sebastopol. Si las baterías antibuque son desplegadas aquí, Sebastopol está a tiro”, explicó.

No es sorprendente que, al día siguientes del inicio de la intervención rusa, la isla fuera ocupada por la flota del mar Negro. En esos momentos, solo había una guarnición de alrededor de 80 personas en la isla (los guardias de frontera ahí capturados fueron intercambiados por prisioneros de guerra rusos). Según los expertos militares, la ocupación impidió que la isla se convirtiera en un punto fuerte del enemigo.

“Había sugerencias entre la comunidad de expertos de abandonar la isla, ya que supuestamente no era necesaria y era difícil mantenerla”, explicó Klimov. “Pero hay que mantenerla. A juzgar por las imágenes de satélite, nuestras fuerzas se han reforzado notablemente. La isla es un buen lugar para desplegar defensas antiaéreas y sistemas de guerra electrónica. Así que es valiosa desde el punto de vista militar”, añadió.

Según Klimov, para reforzar la defensa de la isla, es preciso “construir estructuras fuertes y de futuro”. Desde el punto de vista del fortalecimiento de la agrupación y las defensas antiaéreas, Rusia “está haciendo todo bien”. “La isla es una buena plataforma desde el punto de vista de la realización de desembarcos y posibles operaciones anfibias”, apuntó Klimov.

Como afirmó Gundarov, la isla de las Serpientes seguirá siendo una posición vulnerable hasta “que el problema se solucione solo con la captura de Odessa y Nikolaev”. “Pero eso solo será posible en caso de que se solucionen las tareas estratégicas en el este. Es decir, después de que la agrupación de Lisichansk sea derrotada. Ahora hay ahí alrededor de 7000-8000 nacionalistas. Después, cuando la agrupación de la región de Donetsk, que ahora está bombardeando constantemente la ciudad, sea destruida”, explicó Gundarov. “Solo después se podrá hablar de Nikolaev. Después se podrá hablar de Odessa. Y eso daría acceso a Transnistria, donde se podría apoyar a la administración prorrusa y disuadir a Moldavia de unirse a Rumanía”.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los piratas tirando la piedra:
> despues esconderan la mano...
> 
> *Un general del Ejército del Reino Unido pide a sus tropas prepararse para luchar contra Rusia en una Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> ...



Cincuenta años jurando y perjurando que que el ejército es para defender las fronteras a tomar por el culo. Al menos es sincero, su ejército es para atacar y matar, si es posible civiles, y si no queda más remedio tendrá incluso que luchar contra otros militares. No creo que lleguemos al caso de que se enfrenten a militares preparados, pero podría ocurrir ese imprevisto.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Me surge una duda, disculpen mi profunda ignorancia en estas cuestiones modernas, pero, ¿quién de los dos es el primer menestro y quien la mujera?
> 
> Gracias



Y que mas da quien sea quien ... La foto además de grima lo dice todo.


----------



## Arraki (23 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un corte de luz durante 76 horas y cae cualquier gobierno.
> 
> Vivo en una zona rural donde a veces se producen corte de luz. Por suerte, no suelen durar sino 2 o 3 horas. Pero la sensación de desamparo es muy grande. Ni tele, ni internet, ni nevera. En mi caso, ni cocina -que es vitro-.
> 
> ...



Desde la ignorancia, me extraña que toda la capacidad eléctrica del país este subordinada a Rusia. 

No tienen nada aparte del suministro ruso? Algo tendrán y tirarán del complemento ruso, como hacemos los franceses y españoles, no?

Ya digo que desde la ignorancia, pero me parecería de locos tener toda tu capacidad eléctrica subordinada a otro país


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cortar la luz es un país así de frío, supone cortar las neveras, los quirófanos, la calefacción, la televisión, internet, etc. etc. etc. Supone devolverlos a la Edad Media con un click. Con el agravante de que la población no sabe ya hacer fuegos o cazar en el bosque.



La electricidad que depende de la interconexión es ""solamente el 20 %"" de la que pasa por el pías ... Pero suficiente para que el golpe económico sea muy importante. Los bulgaros también dijeron que ellos usaban poco gas ruso y ahora estan jodidos al dejar de recibirlo.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Felipe VI: “Las Fuerzas Armadas están preparadas para cualquier escenario”. 

para huir en retirada seguro.

luego guerra de guerrillas.

los nuevos presupuestos de defensa deberían dedicarse a sistemas de armas mas racionales y efectivos.

salen carísimos los cazas y bombardeos, en su lugar aviones pesados plataforma de lanzamiento multimisiles desde antiaéreos a crucero dirigidos por aviones radar que fijan blancos y dirigen el misil y protegidos por cazas.

drones antitanque efectivos, enjambres de drones antinfantería, i+d en sistemas que protejan los drones de las armas antidron 

drones submarinos tamaño mediano grande, lanza torpedos, lanza misiles, minadores.

desarrollar misiles nacionales.

rediseñar el cetme 

poner satélites militares en orbita

reactivar en secreto el proyecto islero

etc..


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Sé que los hospitales tienen generadores eléctricos. Lo que no sè es cuánto pueden aguantar aunque tiren de gasoil.Ni idea del tema.
> 
> Por cierto, un forero como tú, en zona rural y sin sus placas solares? Yo lo estoy mirando ahora, vista la política energètica suicida que llevamos. Incluso en mi piso urbano le doy vueltas para pillar algo que me permita tirar unas horas para no perder al menos lo del congelador. A ver si abro un hilo y alguien me ilumina...



Pues sin gasoil ruso entre poco y nada. La diferencia entre Lituania y Bulgaria que ya ha caido por la posición rusofóbica de su gobierno es que en Lituania una gran parte de la población odía a los rusos .. A estos habrá que hacerles ver quienes son y donde estan de alguna manera, porque se puede entender que no te caigan bien los rusos después de ocupar muchos años tu país pero eso no quita para que tu te pienses que puedes joderles la vida así como así sin que te pase nada.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que estos días se está decidiendo quién será el ganador de Eurovisión 2023



ummmme dice la asesora del clapman que ANDORRAAAAAA 1000000poitns ganara


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los piratas tirando la piedra:
> despues esconderan la mano...
> 
> *Un general del Ejército del Reino Unido pide a sus tropas prepararse para luchar contra Rusia en una Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> ...



¡Qué cabrón! magnífico pretexto para deshacerse de la moronegrada internacional que trufa UK. Un plan perfecto


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación, que el Campeonato de Kalibers a nivel Europeo, se va a inaugurar en breve. Los kadyrovitas se aburren ya en Ucrania...y Polonia y Lituania son los nuevos invitados al juego del Calamar. "Russian or Nuked". También...están los Chinos envidiosos, porque llevan años con Taiwán...y los rusos en 4 meses se han quedado con un 25% de Ucrania y mientras los temibles USA...pues con su presidente dándose toñas en la motoreta.



a ver majo, formúlame tu un plan sencillito de invasión de Taiwán por parte de los chinos


----------



## NS 4 (23 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Segun el Principio de Indeterminacion de Heisenberg es imposible *" determinar en terminos de la fisica cuantica, simultaneamente y con precision arbitraria, ciertos pares de variables fisicas, como son, la posicion y el momento lineal *
> Traducido al arameo cirilico : LOS ACCIDENTES SON INEVITABLES .
> Y esto lleva a una conclusion :
> ...



A veces no son chispas...son cerillas y lata de gasolina... Maines mediante.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Felipe VI: “Las Fuerzas Armadas están preparadas para cualquier escenario”.
> 
> para huir en retirada seguro.
> 
> ...



Nada de eso, con carne de cañon ibera como toda la vida es suficiente, acompañaremos al ejercito de anibal en su periplo allende los pirineos


----------



## frangelico (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, me extraña que toda la capacidad eléctrica del país este subordinada a Rusia.
> 
> No tienen nada aparte del suministro ruso? Algo tendrán y tirarán del complemento ruso, como hacemos los franceses y españoles, no?
> 
> Ya digo que desde la ignorancia, pero me parecería de locos tener toda tu capacidad eléctrica subordinada a otro país



No la tienen que yo sepa.por lo visto son bastante dependientes en esa materia pero de Suecia y de Polonia. No sabía que lo eran de Rusia y me extrañaría, odian a los rusos.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El nivel de subnormalidad de mucha gente en internet no tiene límite. No por pensar que Rusia tiene pocos o malos satélites (Glonass... y nukes en órbita estacionaria, seguramente) sino por intentar hacer creer a los niños de forocoches que el alto mando militar se guía por informes a posteriori creados con retales de tweeter.
> En fin. Poco se ha vacunao en este país.
> Hacen falta más dosis.



a ver cementitos majo espero que pases buenas vacaciones pronto, en cuanto al tema, antes dela intelnet algunos teníamos la seria sospecha de la existencia de muchos tontos, cuando se generalizo internet la sospecha se convirtió en certeza


----------



## Nico (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que esto de criticar la velocidad del 'avance ruso' es un despropósito




Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*

_¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*

_¿Lento te gusta más?_... puede que si, pero no cambia *que es LENTO.*

_¿Lento cumple mejor los objetivos?_... quizás, *pero es LENTO.

LENTO ES LENTO.*


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jun 2022)

Si por ejemplo Francia deja de recibir el gas Ruso, el problema lo tendremos nosotros. Porque igual que ahora con la limitación del precio del gas en España y Portugal están tirando de usar la electricidad de nuestro mercado (lo que nos hace subir los precios) Si se quedan sin gas, se enviará el gas desde España, con lo que los precios aquí también subirán. Al final tal y como lo tiene montado España, da igual lo que vaya pasando en la guerra y que tu no necesites el gas Ruso, España no tiene nada que ganar y siempre que perder, porque si lo pierden otros, España se lo envia.

Somos el único país en que Pedrito Sánchez se lo ha montado de tal modo, que pase lo que pase, nunca hacemos negocio y siempre pagan los ciudadanos.

*Las eléctricas avisan: Francia se “aprovecha” del tope al gas y sube el precio en España

España exporta a Francia más gas del que importa de Argelia*


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Lento pero seguro, терпение мой друг


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jun 2022)

Aparte del coste de los envios de armas y de material, también hay que contar esto, que los soldados desplazados también reciben un sueldo muy superior a cuando están en casa. Más el coste de movilizar aviones, buques, carros de combate.....Nos está saliendo "barata" esta guerra, todo sea por el bien de EEUU y para que Zelensky pueda seguir comprando villas de 8 millones a los padres, ponerles varios Lexus etc etc

*1.600 militares españoles desplegados bajo bandera de la OTAN a causa de la guerra en Ucrania, más del doble que hace 6 meses*
Más de 1.600 hombres y mujeres de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas están actualmente desplegados bajo bandera de la *OTAN *-más del doble que en enero, antes de la *guerra en Ucrania*-, en seis misiones internacionales en las que *España *participa, además, con medios materiales como aviones, buques, helicópteros y carros de combate.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ="visaman, post: 41200969, member: 26369"]
> y España que misiles tiene como propios? el instalaza 1 o algo?



Supongo que estás de coña, pero bueno.

España no tiene misiles balísticos de ningún tipo como la mayoría de paises Occidentales.

En cuanto a misiles de crucero tiene el Taurus que es lanzable desde el aire desde los F-18 y EF-2000 .
[/QUOTE]
tenemos que empezar a producir misiles nacionales como locos y en tres turnos de fabrica 365 días al año ya


----------



## vettonio (23 Jun 2022)

Leo por ahí que el Banco de Rusia ha bajado 300 puntos básicos la tasa de interés del rublo, lo que unido a las anteriores bajadas, suman 700 ó 900. no recuerdo bien.

Vamos, igualito que en el oeste.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Después de estos tres años, ¿todavía crees que hay democracia en Occidente? Por favor...



mas bien es memocracia


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Se están ganando un Satán II los British...que ya no le quedan papeletas para comprar.



como seria un mundo sin anglos te imaginas?


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Sobre Japón, sobre como se rearma con el incondicional apoyo del de siempre y para entender algunas cosas que pasan en China:



el del vidio es llongueras reencarnado aleluya


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Habrá que informar al colonelCassad que le han jodido lo de forocoches, a ver qué fuente se busca ahora.



sugiero forovogue y forochicas tienen informacion muy sensible creeme


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Bueno, todo depende de la variable que estemos valorando. 

Si son metros cuadrados por día, será lento. Si son bajas enemigas por día, van avante toda. El ejército ukro no llega al otoño si no hay un golpe de mano.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pondreis el culo al moro para que os lo parta..siempre ha sido asi...no vais a cambiar ahora...



antes de eso prefiero morir a la antigua como mis antepasados con una espada matando moros a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un corte de luz durante 76 horas y cae cualquier gobierno.
> 
> Vivo en una zona rural donde a veces se producen corte de luz. Por suerte, no suelen durar sino 2 o 3 horas. Pero la sensación de desamparo es muy grande. Ni tele, ni internet, ni nevera. En mi caso, ni cocina -que es vitro-.
> 
> ...



si los ingenieros rusos lo planifican bien y producen una sobrecarga en el sistema eléctrico y se lo cargan, tienen para meses sin luz


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

La negativa de China a apoyar las sanciones sobre Rusia ha conectado la "preocupación" USA por los derechos humanos.
Tiembla la cadena mundial de suministros por la entrada en vigor de una ley de EE UU que pretende proteger a la minoría uigur de China


----------



## Teuro (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que esto de criticar la velocidad del 'avance ruso' es un despropósito. Rusia no está ahí para capturar territorios. *Esta no es una guerra de invasión*, es una 'Operación Especial' ¿Y qué tiene de especial? pues que está diseñada para destruir la capacidad bélica de Ucrania y eliminar el máximo posible de elementos neonazis. Eso por un lado. Otro es evitar el despliegue de un escudo antimisiles demasiado próximo. Resumiendo, su funcionalidad es proteger Rusia, con el añadido de hacer lo propio con los rusos que viven en Ucrania, sometidos a un progresivo exterminio desde 2014.



Si todavía se traga esas ruedas de molino es que se tragaría cualquier mierda cocinada por el Kremlin. ¿Acaso el cambiar la numeración telefónica, obligar a usar el rublo como moneda, cambiar despliegue de internet, instaurar el sistema de enseñanza ruso y obligar a la población a usar pasaporte ruso es una "operación especial para desnazificar sin interés alguno de anexionarse territorio", solo una medida "temporal" para "engañar" a occidente?


----------



## vil. (23 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Veo que manejas información fidedigna de las finanzas rusas, debe ser el único caso en la historia de la humanidad en la que un pais del que se largan las principales empresas extranjeras y dejan de importar tecnologia, y tienen que vender sus materias primas con descuento, en vez de bajar su economía sube, eso sí según el gobierno ruso.



Información fidedigna de las finanzas rusas... hombre fidedigna de... quíen te da información fidedigna, el Tio Sam por poner un caso, que es capaz de dar cifras de paro por debajo del 5% desde hace y muchos economistas dudan si no estaría en el entorno del 30% siendo realistas... o de China y su capacidad para hacernos ver que todas sus regiones crecían por encima de la media... no sé yo... 

Sólo pensar que en plena burbuja en este país con el precio del ladrillo disparado el dato de inflación se tuvo que reinterpretar de modo imaginativo para que eso computase de un modo más "ADECUADO"...

O pongamos el día a día de este mismo país o cualquier otro lo mismo da: el petroleo ha subido más de un 50%, es la base energética, la que sustenta todo el precio del resto de la cesta de la compra, especialmente si se sostiene en el tiempo y... y... y... "¿un 8%?... no sé yo...

Creer, en lo tocante a CREER, cree lo que desees... 

Yo hablo de realidades... paso hoy por la gasolinera y una que tiene precios más baratos que lo que suelen tener la mayoría, pues HOY:

2,180 EL GASOIL-LITRO.

En cuanto a escenarios de guerra es SIMPLE DE ENTENDER... hoy en guerra lo que MAS IMPORTA, no es Mcdonalds, no es Facebook... ni alguna empresa de alta tecnología, EN GUERRA lo que importa es:

- El sector primario... y la producción de guerra... lo que MAS IMPORTA es que económicamente te encuentres saneado, con RESERVAS, específicamente de todo tipo de insumos, sean alimentos, sea energía y ya no digo materias primas...

Qué está subiendo sin parar????...

Esto es un FORO DE PUTA ECONOMIA... la situación no se ve en las finanzas públicas que informan los estados, se ven en la realidad de los mercados... y en los indicadores que son imposibles de ocultar... 

Un supermercado hoy te indica EXACTAMENTE qué situación vives...


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tenemos que empezar a producir misiles nacionales como locos y en tres turnos de fabrica 365 días al año ya



No disponemos de esa capacidad en nuestra industria nacional, los Taurus son Alemanes y deben de haber unos 40.

Se compraron 42 pero se lanzó alguno en pruebas de homólogación en un polígono de tiro en Sudáfrica.


----------



## visaman (23 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No disponemos de esa capacidad en nuestra industria nacional, los Taurus son Alemanes y deben de haber unos 40.
> 
> Se compraron 42 pero se lanzó alguno en pruebas de homólogación en un polígono de tiro en Sudáfrica.



na se copian y habrá que hablar con pirotécnicos valencianos e ingenieros aeronáuticos para hacer misiles propios


----------



## Arraki (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La norteamericanos son los verdaderos culpables de que cientos de miles de soldados ucranianos estén muriendo como perros.
> Y Zelenski, criminal de guerra.
> 
> Este vídeo es duro. Militares ucras escondidos miran fijamente al dron que va a matarles Segundos después.
> ...



No se lo que pasaría con ellos, pero esas miradas, esas posturas... Me produce tristeza.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

Crisis de Kaliningrado: Rusia amenaza con abrir un nuevo frente de guerra en Lituania


El Kremlin amenazó con tomar represalias por imponer las sanciones de la Unión Europea a los trenes que llevan mercancías entre el territorio ruso y su enclave en el Mar Báltico




www.infobae.com






*Kaliningrado depende de un corredor ferroviario que lo une al territorio continental ruso, a través de la aliada Bielorrusia*, y por donde recibe la mayor parte de los productos que necesita para su economía. Esas vías pasan por Lituania y desde 2004, cuando esta república báltica ingresó a la Unión Europea, *mantienen la garantía de libre circulación de los trenes rusos*. Todos los días se desplazan de oeste a este, y a la inversa, *cinco convoyes de carga y pasajeros*. En la estación de Kybartai, una pequeña ciudad lituana de 6.000 habitantes, pasan la frontera desde la UE otra vez a territorio ruso o viceversa. A todos los efectos, *el tren es ruso y nadie puede bajar o subir en territorio lituano*. Pese a que los pasajeros llevan más de 30 horas en los vagones desde que iniciaron el viaje en Moscú y que el tren permanece en Kybartai durante casi una hora, nadie puede bajar bajo ningún concepto. *Ni pasajeros ni el personal del tren tienen permiso para poner un pie en la Unión Europea.*

Y es ahí, en Kibartai, donde se abre *un nuevo frente de batalla de la guerra de Ucrania*. Tras la invasión del 24 de febrero, la Unión Europea impuso una serie de duras sanciones a la economía rusa. Ahora, *Lituania puso en efecto las medidas y prohibió el uso de ese ferrocarril para enviar carbón, metales, productos electrónicos y otras mercancías sancionadas.* De esta manera, Rusia se queda sin la posibilidad de “exportar” a Kaliningrado casi la mitad de los productos que estaba llevando hasta ahora. Un golpe duro para el enclave y una amenaza para Putin que viene reforzando militarmente la región que considera la punta de lanza para cualquier tipo de ataque concreto a la Unión Europea. Ya había concentrado, junto a los bielorrusos, una cantidad importante de tropas sobre la frontera lituana en la llamada Operación Zapad. *Ahora, amenaza directamente con represalias bélicas contra Vilnius, la capital lituana.*

La cancillería rusa exigió que Lituania *revierta la medida “abiertamente hostil”*. “Si el tránsito de mercancías entre la región de Kaliningrado y el resto de la Federación Rusa a través de Lituania no se restablece por completo en un futuro próximo, *Rusia se reserva el derecho a tomar medidas para proteger sus intereses nacionales”*, dijo en un comunicado. También convocó al embajador lituano y le dijo que su país estaba “rompiendo” los acuerdos internacionales de 2014. Y un portavoz del Kremlin habló de una “provocación” y la necesidad de *“responder por todos los medios”.*

Por su parte, el canciller lituano, Gabrielius Landsbergis, acusó a Moscú de difundir información falsa y aseguró que el servicio ferroviario estatal estaba actuando legalmente al *limitarse a aplicar el régimen de sanciones de la UE que prohíbe el suministro de acero o productos fabricados con mineral de hierro a Rusia*. Lituania se escuda detrás de la UE y la OTAN intentando *evitar el peligroso zarpazo del oso ruso*.

Paracadistas rusos suben a un avión durante ejercicios militares en el aeródromo de Kaliningrado (REUTERS/Vitaly Nevar)
El gobernador ruso de Kaliningrado, Anton Alikhanov, dijo que “de todos modos, no estamos aislados”. Anunció que *dos buques ya transportaban mercancías desde San Petersburgo y que siete más estarían en servicio en los próximos meses*. Aunque sabe que su territorio está encerrado por “el enemigo”. Con la probable inclusión de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, ya no habrá estados prescindentes entre el territorio continental ruso y Kaliningrado. *El Báltico norte no será tan amigable como hasta ahora para la flota rusa y los trenes van a tener que dejar buena parte de la carga en la pequeña estación de Kibartai.*

Aunque la crisis también deja expuesto lo que algunos analistas denominan como *“el talón de Aquiles de la Unión Europea”.* Es *una franja de 96 kilómetros que va desde la población polaca de Suwalki, en la frontera entre Lituania y Polonia, hasta Kaliningrado*. En el inicio de esta línea, está Bielorrusia. Si se iniciase un frente de la guerra hacia el Báltico, es muy probable que Rusia intentara ocupar este “pasillo”. De esa manera, dejaría a los tres países bálticos aislados de sus socios de la OTAN. Con la complicidad del dictador bielorruso, Aleksandr Lukashenko, *las tropas de Putin podrían ocupar este corredor con cierta facilidad*. En la otra parte de la franja se encuentra su base naval del puerto de Baltisk, en la bahía de Gdansk, y un elevado contingente militar. De esta forma *Lituania, Letonia y Estonia quedarían a merced de una rapidísima ocupación* sin posibilidad de recibir el auxilio de sus socios de la Alianza Atlántica.









Rusia amenazó a Lituania por cerrar el tráfico de mercancías a su enclave de Kaliningrado: “Nos reservamos el derecho de actuar”


El país báltico prohibió el paso ferroviario de productos para cumplir con las sanciones de la Unión Europea por la invasión a Ucrania. El Kremlin advirtió que “la situación es más que grave”




www.infobae.com






El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia dijo el lunes en un comunicado que había convocado al encargado de negocios de Lituania en Moscú para protestar por las medidas “provocativas” y “abiertamente hostiles”.

“*Si en un futuro próximo no se restablece plenamente el tránsito de mercancías entre la región de Kaliningrado y el resto del territorio de la Federación Rusa a través de Lituania, Rusia se reserva el derecho a tomar medidas para proteger sus intereses nacionales*”, dijo el ministerio.

Según el ministerio, la prohibición de tránsito viola un acuerdo de 2002 entre Rusia y la UE. El Kremlin dijo que la decisión de Lituania era “sin precedentes” y “en violación de todo lo que hay”, y *sugirió que seguirían las medidas de represalia.*

“*La situación es más que grave y requiere un análisis muy profundo antes de formular cualquier medida y decisión*”, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

Kaliningrado, antigua Konigsberg, es un exclave que está separado del resto de Rusia y que tiene frontera con dos países de la UE y de la OTAN, Lituania y Polonia.


Anteriormente, el lunes, *el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Lituania, Gabrielius Landsbergis, dijo que la prohibición se impuso en cumplimiento de las sanciones europeas sobre Ucrania.*

“Son sanciones europeas que empezaron a funcionar a partir del 17 de junio”, dijo a los periodistas en Luxemburgo, especificando que en este caso se trataba del transporte ferroviario de productos siderúrgicos.

*No hay derecho a amenazar a Lituania*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, criticó a Rusia tras la declaración del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Moscú. “Rusia no tiene derecho a amenazar a Lituania. Moscú sólo puede culparse a sí mismo de las consecuencias de su invasión no provocada e injustificada de Ucrania”, dijo Kuleba en un comunicado en las redes sociales.

Según el gobernador de Kaliningrado, Anton Alikhanov, *la prohibición afectará a entre el 40 y el 50% de todas las importaciones del exclave. La lista incluye carbón, metales, materiales de construcción y tecnología avanzada.*

En declaraciones a la televisión estatal rusa el lunes, Alikhanov dijo que la situación era “desagradable pero solucionable” y que las mercancías podrían ser entregadas por mar. Estas mercancías no estaban destinadas al comercio en Europa, sino al “abastecimiento” de la región, añadió.

*Situado entre Lituania y Polonia, miembros de la UE y la OTAN, el exclave de Kaliningrado, fuertemente militarizado, no comparte frontera terrestre con Rusia.*

La región -antes llamada Konigsberg- fue capturada por las tropas soviéticas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y, cuando los Estados bálticos se independizaron con la disolución de la URSS en 1991, la región quedó aislada de Rusia.

La región, a orillas del Mar Báltico, es la base de la Flota Báltica rusa y Moscú dice haber desplegado allí misiles Iskander con capacidad nuclear.

Las relaciones entre Moscú y Lituania -así como con sus vecinos bálticos, Letonia y Estonia- se han agriado durante años, alimentadas por las crecientes tensiones de Rusia con Occidente.

*¿CASUS BELLI?*

“Si los lituanos cierran el tránsito, yo considero que es un ‘casus belli’. Y es que una parte de Rusia es separada del resto del país”, comentó a _Efe _Alexéi Gromiko, director del Instituto de Europa, antes de que Vilna anunciara la medida.

*La pregunta es si Rusia considera que el bloqueo es una medida “que pone a Kaliningrado bajo amenaza desde el punto de vista militar”. *Recuerda que el bloqueo infringe no un acuerdo bilateral, sino un acuerdo entre Rusia y la UE, ya que ese fue el compromiso adquirido cuando Lituania ingresó en 2004, respetar el tránsito entre Kaliningrado y el resto de territorio ruso.

Gromiko vincula la actual situación con la decisión de Finlandia y Suecia de ingresar en la Alianza Atlántica, que dejaría a Kaliningrado “completamente rodeada” de países miembros de la OTAN.

Entre las reacciones rusas, aludió al corredor de Suwalki (Suvalski en ruso), el camino más corto entre el territorio de Bielorrusia, estrecho aliado de Rusia, y Kaliningrado. Suwalki es una franja de territorio de gran importancia estratégica, ya que comunica los países bálticos con el resto de países aliados a través de Polonia.

Precisamente, *Lituania solicitó a finales de marzo ayuda adicional a la UE para incrementar la seguridad en dicho corredor*, que es vigilado por los guardias fronterizos lituanos y es considerado uno de los puntos más débiles de la OTAN.

El acuerdo firmado en 2004 permite el tráfico civil y militar entre Rusia y Kaliningrado a través del territorio de Lituania, que teme ahora un posible movimiento de tropas rusas debido a los combates en Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Una operación Militar profunda no se mide por su rapidez, sino por su eficacia. Lo hemos dicho en este foro desde hace 3meses.
Todos emperraos en que Rusia tenía que hacerse con Ucrania en dos semanas…cuando no es la base de la operación militar.

Estais influenciados por las series anglos, y por los resúmenes en Twitch de jugadores del call of duty.
Como venimos diciendo desde febrero, Rusia no tiene prisa. Es más, ahora ha comprobado que pausar la operación le es incluso más beneficioso, porque tiene menos bajas, más rotación, y Europa está colapsando a marchas forzadas.

A ver si en septiembre, cuando pueda acabar la limpieza del Donbas y empiecen otros movimientos, sois conscientes.
Rusia está salivando con lo que está ocurriendo…empieza el veranito, y eso significa que el invierno está más cercano.

Y el invierno en el Este no llega en diciembre…llega casi en semptiembre, cuando en muchos lugares baja la temperatura a 10 grados. 
Ya verás qué descojone cuando llegue nuestro querido octubre, Rusia esté digamos, cercando Jarkov…y la temperatura en Berlín, Varsovia, Riga, Tallin, Helsinki, Copenhague, Vilna…esté dos o tres grados sobre cero.

Queda lo mejor hombre. Toda Europa tiene que capitular ante Rusia, no solo Ucrania.
El verano del 2023 veremos donde está cada país, y si la operación sigue siendo lenta…


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> No se lo que pasaría con ellos, pero esas miradas, esas posturas... Me produce tristeza.



Al final del vídeo…aparecen muertos


----------



## cryfar74 (23 Jun 2022)

No es solo esto.....



> Según información preliminar, la defensa en *Volcheyarovka *cayó y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron el asentamiento. La lucha ya está en marcha no sólo en *Belaya Gora*, sino también en las afueras de la refineria en *Lisichansk*.



Esto significa que tienen control de fuego sobre la carretera que une Lysychansk con Seversk. En tales circunstancias corren un serio peligro de quedar todos embolsados en Lysychansk. 

Las tropas que aun quedan en la orilla oriental defendiendo Sievierodonesk deberían ser retiradas inmediatamente, si no quieren el desastre sea mayúsculo.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Encofrando Mariupol, Sánchez no podrá adjudicar a dedo la reconstrucción.


----------



## arriondas (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Una operación Militar profunda no se mide por su rapidez, sino por su eficacia. Lo hemos dicho en este foro desde hace 3meses.
> Todos emperraos en que Rusia tenía que hacerse con Ucrania en dos semanas…cuando no es la base de la operación militar.
> 
> Estais influenciados por las series anglos, y por los resúmenes en Twitch de jugadores del call of duty.
> ...



Nuestra mentalidad occidental, que es cortoplacista al estar muy influenciada por la cultura anglo, nos hace ver las cosas de una forma distinta; todo tiene que ser ahora, ya mismo, y si no se cumple a corto plazo es un fracaso. Sin embargo, en países como Rusia o China si es necesario se cambia espacio por tiempo, no tienen ninguna prisa. Es más, es Europa quien la tiene, no pocos en el viejo continente tienen unas ganas locas de que esto se termine, porque ya están notando las consecuencias.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Información fidedigna de las finanzas rusas... hombre fidedigna de... quíen te da información fidedigna, el Tio Sam por poner un caso, que es capaz de dar cifras de paro por debajo del 5% desde hace y muchos economistas dudan si no estaría en el entorno del 30% siendo realistas... o de China y su capacidad para hacernos ver que todas sus regiones crecían por encima de la media... no sé yo...
> 
> Sólo pensar que en plena burbuja en este país con el precio del ladrillo disparado el dato de inflación se tuvo que reinterpretar de modo imaginativo para que eso computase de un modo más "ADECUADO"...
> 
> ...



No hay que tener muchas luces para saber que si sufres un boicot por parte del mundo civilizado tu cuentas no van a ir bien, tú sigue haciendo caso a RT y deja la lógica a un lado, te irá mucho mejor en la vida, en la vida de ruso claro.


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (23 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Sigo sin explicarme cómo está patulea de degenerados infames que avergüenzan a la especie humana con su absoluta falta de vergüenza, de respeto por la dignidad incluso propia, se han atrevido a desafiar a Rusia, quizás se entienda desde su total falta de sentido de la realidad, viven en su burbuja de depravados tan absolutamente ajenos a la realidad que se creen que el resto del mundo se va a doblegar ante ellos como las también decadentes y enajenadas poblaciones europeas.





kikepm dijo:


> Me surge una duda, disculpen mi profunda ignorancia en estas cuestiones modernas, pero, ¿quién de los dos es el primer menestro y quien la mujera?
> 
> Gracias




Con 15 segundos extra invertidos en google hubieseis visto que ni es el primer ministro de luxemburgo ni su mujer. Do not trust, verify.

El primer ministro de Luxemburgo es homo, y está casado un tio, pero nada que ver con esta foto. 

Usando 10 segundos extra podéis incluso averiguar quien el barbudo, que llego a ganar una Eurovisión por lo que dicen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

*Los intentos de los militantes ucranianos de escapar del cerco cerca de Lisichansk fracasaron.*
Hoy, 10:51

Ayer se completó el cerco de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las fuerzas de defensa territorial y los batallones nazis en el área de Lysichansk. Como resultado, se formaron dos "calderas", en Lisichansk y en la línea Gorskoye - Zolotoe 

A pesar de los intentos del comando ucraniano de retirar las unidades listas para el combate a una distancia segura, un total de alrededor de 6-7 mil personas fueron rodeadas. Los militantes ucranianos, al darse cuenta de que no habría desbloqueo, decidieron abrirse paso, con la esperanza de una baja densidad de tropas aliadas en los lugares del avance. El grupo Lisichanskaya esperaba llegar a Seversk, el grupo montañoso, a Ray-Aleksandrovka. Sin embargo, como resultado de la batalla con las fuerzas aliadas, los militantes se vieron obligados a retirarse a sus posiciones originales.

Posteriormente, los Aliados ocuparon Ray-Aleksandrovka, cortando así el camino de retirada para el grupo montañoso, y también se cortó el camino a Seversk desde Lisichansk. Por lo tanto, los militantes no tenían direcciones seguras para la retirada.

Actualmente, los militantes ucranianos se están rindiendo en diferentes partes de la línea de contacto, en su mayoría miembros recientemente movilizados de la defensa territorial y soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están rindiendo. Muchos ucranianos, estando en cautiverio, hablan de su falta de voluntad para morir bajo las balas y proyectiles del enemigo. Sin embargo, no se descartan repetidos intentos de abrirse paso: en las formaciones ucranianas rodeadas hay quienes no quieren rendirse: mercenarios extranjeros y miembros de batallones nazis.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Unos reclutas ucranianos que se han salvado, me alegro por ellos:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Otra periódico habla de más atrapados, lo que seguramente nos deja con no menos de 5.000 combatientes atrapados.

"

Según el experto, entre 8.000 y 9.000 personas terminarán en el caldero cerca de Lisichansk y Zolote.

“ Será una derrota grave, tras la cual el frente se derrumbará ”, está seguro. “Ucrania tendrá que hacer esfuerzos adicionales para tapar este agujero. Pero no hay señales de que Kyiv haya acumulado reservas. Por lo tanto, la historia de Lisichansk y Zoloty puede terminar en una catástrofe militar para nuestro enemigo.....

iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Primer Mercenario condenado a muerte:


Hoy, 11:37

El ciudadano británico Aiden Aslin, que fue condenado a muerte en la República Popular de Donetsk por participar en las hostilidades como parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania como mercenario, llamó a su madre y se despidió de ella. Según su abogado Pavel Kosovan, la familia de Aslin espera que el Reino Unido recurra al DNR con una solicitud de indulto.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Al Lancaster casi le cae un pepinazo encima (Donetsk ciudad - zona civil)


Esos civilizados occidentales se pasan de brutos.


----------



## Teuro (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, me extraña que toda la capacidad eléctrica del país este subordinada a Rusia.
> 
> No tienen nada aparte del suministro ruso? Algo tendrán y tirarán del complemento ruso, como hacemos los franceses y españoles, no?
> 
> Ya digo que desde la ignorancia, pero me parecería de locos tener toda tu capacidad eléctrica subordinada a otro país



En esto de la "globalización" se han pasado claramente de frenada, que un país dependa en un 90% energéticamente de otro, que haya naciones en África que importen el 80% de su trigo de Rusia-Ucrania, que en occidente dependamos de los genéricos que se fabrican en la India, que toda la industria "barateja" dependa de las factorías chinas, etc. Me parece un absoluto disparate.


----------



## kikepm (23 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Según su abogado Pavel Kosovan, la familia de Aslin espera que el Reino Unido recurra al DNR con una solicitud de indulto.



Solo después de pasar por la casa de cada ciudadano del Donbass pidiendo perdón.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Solo después de pasar por la casa de cada ciudadano del Donbass pidiendo perdón.



Alguno matarán para dar ejemplo, creo que a la mayoría los llevarán a la reconstrucción del Donbass.


----------



## McNulty (23 Jun 2022)

Como mola ver a los Alligators en acción, parece mentira que esas dos hélices nunca lleguen a chocarse.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

ECONOMÍA

23 junio 2022 00:02
*Por si acaso: el Ministerio de Hacienda ofreció abastecerse de oro y piedras preciosas*
La creación de tal reserva ayudará a asignar fondos urgentemente para necesidades de emergencia


l Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia propuso crear reservas de metales preciosos y piedras en el Fondo Estatal para las necesidades de movilización del país. Estamos hablando de casos en los que es necesario apoyar rápidamente la capacidad de defensa, la seguridad económica y financiera del estado. Cómo se utilizarán exactamente estas reservas y por qué se necesita liquidez de emergencia, resolvió Izvestia.

*Recurso de movilización*
El proyecto de ley sobre la creación de una reserva de metales y piedras preciosas destinada a las necesidades de movilización del país ha sido publicado en el portal de proyectos de actos jurídicos reglamentarios. El documento tiene como objetivo garantizar la protección y seguridad de los objetos de valor del Fondo Estatal y los productos elaborados con ellos


La adopción e implementación del proyecto de ley permitirá asignar reservas de metales preciosos y piedras preciosas como recurso de movilización de la Federación Rusa como parte del Fondo Estatal de Rusia”, dice la nota explicativa.


https://iz.ru/1342018/sofia-smirnova/snimat-slitki-zolotye-zapasy-bankov-snizilis-na-20
Según los autores del documento, la legislación no prevé un mecanismo para reponer y utilizar los valores del Fondo Estatal, pero son necesarios para satisfacer las necesidades del país en el campo del mantenimiento de la capacidad de defensa, la seguridad económica y financiera.



El Fondo Estatal de Rusia está formado por metales preciosos (oro, plata, platino y otros platinoides), piedras preciosas (diamantes naturales, esmeraldas, rubíes, zafiros, alejandritas), perlas y formaciones únicas de ámbar. También se le envían otros objetos de valor, donados o heredados al estado, confiscados por la fuerza en los casos previstos por la ley, sin dueño, tesoros encontrados en tierras del estado, obsequios a funcionarios públicos.

No se revela información sobre el tamaño del Fondo Estatal. Sin embargo, está incluido en el monto de las reservas internacionales de la Federación Rusa. Al 10 de junio, según el Banco Central, ascienden a $594.600 millones.



El Ministerio de Hacienda propuso crear una reserva de piedras preciosas para las necesidades de movilización en el verano de 2021. Las necesidades de movilización son aquellos recursos que se pueden utilizar en caso de emergencia. En este caso, las reservas de oro y divisas, los recursos alimentarios, etc. pueden utilizarse para apoyar la economía.

El año pasado, el viceministro de Finanzas, Aleksey Moiseev, propuso dejar en el Depósito del Estado solo metales preciosos líquidos y piedras, que pueden venderse rápidamente en caso de necesidades de movilización, así como metales raros que el país necesita.

*De qué se trata*
Como explicaron los expertos a Izvestia, no se trata de crear un fondo separado para el "almacenamiento" de joyas. Esto se refiere al Fondo Estatal de larga data, parte de las reservas de oro y divisas (GFR) de Rusia. Sin embargo, el Fondo del Estado se asigna según el principio de las fuentes de formación.




No recibe activos, por ejemplo, comprados intencionalmente por el Banco Central para aumentar las reservas. Proponen asignar una cierta participación en la composición del Fondo Estatal existente, a partir de la cual crear una reserva de movilización. Sus dimensiones serán las que establezca la normativa pertinente y aún se desconocen. Esta es una reserva de emergencia que solo se puede utilizar en casos de emergencia. Por ejemplo, durante desastres naturales, desastres provocados por el hombre, etc., - explica Mark Goykhman, Economista Jefe del Centro de Información y Análisis de TeleTrade.



Ahora el gobierno puede disponer del Fondo del Estado, y sólo el presidente tendrá derecho a utilizar la reserva de movilización para estos fines. Los objetos de valor se pueden vender para recibir fondos para superar las consecuencias de las emergencias.

*Liquidez operativa*
Los expertos enfatizan que tal medida en realidad completa la transformación de los metales y piedras preciosas en una forma relativamente líquida de financiar el gasto público en situaciones de emergencia. Además, esto aumenta la eficiencia en la toma de decisiones sobre el incremento de determinados recursos financieros en condiciones especiales.

- Las reservas del Fondo del Estado se aprueban a nivel del presupuesto federal. Para vender rápidamente las mismas barras en el extranjero, se necesitan aprobaciones complejas en varios casos, enmiendas al presupuesto. No solo es largo, sino que también se pierde el secreto. Y en las condiciones de la guerra de sanciones, es muy importante ”, dice Alexei Vyazovsky, vicepresidente de la empresa Golden Mint House.


Ahora, para el uso de metales preciosos y piedras preciosas como recursos financieros por parte del estado, se requiere mucho tiempo para la coordinación.

- Los cambios en el presupuesto de acuerdo con el procedimiento tardan días y, a veces, meses. Si se aprueba el proyecto de ley, el tiempo puede reducirse a horas, un máximo de varios días, - agrega Alexander Neverov, director del Instituto de Investigaciones Psicológicas y Económicas.

Es esta prontitud la que se requiere en situaciones de emergencia o durante la movilización. Las medidas no apoyan directamente a la economía, solo aumentan la velocidad de llevar dinero a los sectores correctos en circunstancias de emergencia.


----------



## Argentium (23 Jun 2022)

*Rusia envió los pagos de los cupones de los eurobonos en dólares al NSD en rublos – Ministerio de Finanzas*
12:09 || 23/06/2022


----------



## Adriano II (23 Jun 2022)

Según como se mire 5000 tios no llega ni a media división de la II GM y aquí parece un golpe mortal a un pais que en teoría tiene 44 millones de habitontos ... (vale 37 si descontamos el Donbas)

Carne de cañon es lo único que tiene Ucrania de sobra y si no se mandan mercenarios a 1000 pavos al día que pasta creada de nada de la impresora y pirados del call of duty tienes todos los que quieras por el mundo

El tema son los equipos militares hasta que los arsenales de la OTAN no se queden vacios habrá guerra


----------



## pemebe (23 Jun 2022)

_*Les venden cada día más*_

China y la India superan a Alemania como mayores compradores de crudo de Rusia

Por bne 

Las importaciones de petróleo de China e India procedentes de Rusia se han disparado gracias a las sanciones impuestas a este país en mayo y han superado a Alemania como mayor socio comercial de Rusia.

*Las importaciones de crudo de China procedentes de Rusia aumentaron un 55% en mayo en comparación con el año anterior,* *desplazando a Arabia Saudí como principal proveedor del país.* China importó unos 8,42 millones de toneladas de petróleo de Rusia en mayo, según datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de China, frente a los 7,82 millones de toneladas de petróleo de Arabia Saudí en el mismo periodo. China ha sido el mayor mercado de crudo de Rusia desde 2016, informa Aljazeera.

*China se ha mostrado reacia a depender excesivamente de un solo país para su petróleo y tiene una política de limitar las importaciones de petróleo de cada proveedor al 15%*, pero con el petróleo ruso cotizando con un 30% de descuento respecto a los precios del mercado, esto ha resultado irresistible para los países que no se han unido al régimen de sanciones internacionales. Tanto China como la India están aprovechando la venta masiva de productos rusos para aumentar sus reservas estratégicas.

Aunque Rusia ha dejado de publicar detalles sobre su comercio exterior, los datos aduaneros chinos de mayo publicados esta semana mostraron que las importaciones de crudo de Rusia alcanzaron un nivel récord, ya que las refinerías no estatales aprovecharon los descuentos en los suministros. Las refinerías estatales han evitado comprar petróleo ruso por temor a verse afectadas por sanciones secundarias de Estados Unidos.

Llevar el petróleo a China sigue siendo un problema, ya que Rusia intenta alejarse de Occidente, donde la UE pretende reducir a cero sus suministros de petróleo ruso en los próximos años. Casi toda la infraestructura de oleoductos, gran parte de ellos construidos en la década de 1970, apunta al oeste, y sólo unos pocos oleoductos más recientes se dirigen al este, a los mercados asiáticos.

La mayoría de las entregas de petróleo ruso a Asia se transportan por barco. *A pesar del intento de Occidente de impedir que Rusia utilice buques cisterna internacionales como parte de su sexto paquete de sanciones*, *las exenciones concedidas a Grecia en particular, que representa la mitad de los buques cisterna utilizados por Rusia, han abierto un gran agujero en el esfuerzo por obstaculizar las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia por mar.*

"*¿Por qué Putin reduce las exportaciones de gas a Europa?* Occidente, reacio a sancionar los seguros marítimos, ha creado un monstruo. La ganancia de divisas por el aumento de los precios del petróleo da a Putin el espacio para armar las exportaciones de gas. *Está nadando en efectivo. Así que, ¿por qué no apretar las tuercas?*", dijo Robin Brookes, economista jefe del Instituto de Finanzas Internacionales (IIF), en un tuit.

*"Irónicamente, la UE -al permitir el aumento masivo de los petroleros griegos que sacan petróleo de los puertos rusos (azul)- es el mayor facilitador de esta militarización de las exportaciones de gas,* al dar a Putin la capacidad de transporte para llevar su petróleo a lugares de todo el mundo", añadió Brookes. "¿Estaría Putin apretando las tuercas a Europa si tuviéramos sanciones sobre el seguro marítimo, impidiendo que los petroleros saquen petróleo de Rusia? Al permitir que Putin exporte su petróleo a todo el mundo, le estamos dando los medios para reducir las exportaciones de gas a Europa. Las sanciones sobre el seguro marítimo lo arreglan, pero Occidente debe estar dispuesto a sufrir temporalmente los altos precios del petróleo".

Las importaciones de petróleo ruso incluyen los suministros bombeados a través del oleoducto Siberia Oriental-Océano Pacífico (ESPO), pero ese oleoducto ya está funcionando casi al límite de su capacidad. Los envíos por mar salen de los puertos europeos y del Lejano Oriente de Rusia.

El aumento de las exportaciones de petróleo demuestra que, a pesar de las sanciones, y de las autosanciones de los comerciantes, Moscú ha podido encontrar salidas para su petróleo.* Las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia ya han caído un 10% hasta ahora, y se espera que caigan hasta un 17% este año, según los expertos, pero la producción debería estabilizarse en ese nivel y el descenso de la producción y las exportaciones se está compensando con creces con el aumento de los precios.

China compró en mayo productos energéticos rusos por valor de 7.470 millones de dólares, unos 1.000 millones más que en abril, *según Bloomberg News.

Aumento de las ventas a la India

*Las ventas de crudo a la India también se han disparado,* aunque partiendo de un nivel mucho más bajo que las de China; el crudo ruso ya suponía alrededor del 15% de sus importaciones antes de que comenzara la guerra, pero las de la India representaban menos del 2% de sus importaciones de crudo.

*India compró seis veces más petróleo ruso de marzo a mayo en comparación con el mismo periodo del año pasado,* según datos de la empresa de investigación Rystad Energy, *mientras que las importaciones de China se triplicaron durante ese periodo.*

Según el último informe mundial sobre el petróleo de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), India también ha superado a Alemania como segundo mayor importador de crudo ruso en los dos últimos meses.

Por otra parte, los datos también mostraron que l*as importaciones chinas de gas natural licuado (GNL) ruso ascendieron a casi 400.000 toneladas el mes pasado, un 56% más que en mayo de 2021.*

En los cinco primeros meses de este año, las importaciones de GNL ruso -procedentes sobre todo del proyecto Sajalín-2, en Extremo Oriente, y de Yamal LNG, en el Ártico ruso- aumentaron un 22% respecto al año anterior, hasta alcanzar 1,84 millones de toneladas, según datos de aduanas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Los medios ucranianos se quejan de que Kyiv recibió obuses M777 sin sistemas GPS. Estos últimos supuestamente fueron incautados debido a los temores de que Rusia incautara los obuses intactos.

Por lo tanto, la opción de combinar armas en un complejo de reconocimiento y ataque utilizando UAV y estaciones de radar no está disponible para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

*Cinco años de caos: los ciudadanos alemanes comenzaron tarde a prepararse para los "problemas de un año"*
Hoy, 08:54
5

Los regímenes democráticos y progresistas del mundo en los países europeos han demostrado claramente que no pueden brindar un alto nivel de vida a los ciudadanos comunes de los países en desarrollo que esperan recibir el mismo nivel de bienestar en el camino hacia la democracia. Al contrario, lo único que han logrado los gobiernos de la UE es una nivelación gradual, pero no en el punto más alto del desarrollo, sino en el más bajo. Es decir, hay una disminución del nivel de vida en la UE y su acercamiento a los países pobres con sus crisis eternas y la falta de todo.


Las autoridades alemanas continúan traduciendo en realidad la peor antipublicidad de su programa de desarrollo económico y político , cuando, en aras de la rusofobia y al servicio de Washington, acordaron una crisis a largo plazo y problemas sociales. Ahora la población de Alemania se está preparando activamente para este fenómeno inevitable. Sin embargo, es demasiado tarde: ya se están produciendo procesos negativos, y la inercia de pensar en altos estándares de vida aún se conserva en un europeo común.

Como dice el ministro de Finanzas alemán, Christian Lindner, el peligro de que la crisis actual se convierta en la etapa más difícil no hace más que aumentar. El funcionario insta a los alemanes a que también se preparen de forma independiente para una escasez a largo plazo de materias primas energéticas, así como de otros productos y bienes. Así lo afirmó el Ministro al aire del canal ZDF.

El peligro de una gran crisis es mayor que nunca, todo esto se debe a una disminución en el suministro de combustibles y la inflación

– confesó un miembro del Gabinete.

Según él, las próximas semanas o, en casos extremos, algunos meses serán decisivas.

Sin embargo, en cualquier caso, estamos hablando de tres o cuatro, con suerte, o incluso cinco años seguidos de déficit, por lo que es necesario resolver el tema urgente.

- el ministro "agradó" a los conciudadanos.

Al resolver la cuestión anunciada en el discurso, el funcionario parte de posiciones mutuamente excluyentes, por lo que, obviamente, la decisión en sí misma no converge. Aboga por el cierre de las centrales nucleares y de carbón de Alemania, evitando el consumo de gas ruso, y al mismo tiempo exige "eliminar el tabú" sobre la limitación de los precios de los recursos energéticos rusos, como si no se diera cuenta de que estas acciones no pueden ser combinadas sin agravar la crisis de la economía .

Lo más probable es que nadie vaya a resolver este problema: el período de cinco años de caos y crisis ha sido pronosticado y señalado a la atención de la gente como la peor situación de la historia reciente. Entonces no puedes hacer nada: los cuidados se colocan sobre los hombros de los propios europeos, mimados y acostumbrados al cuidado a largo plazo del estado. Ahora tendrán que olvidarse de todo esto.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Hice la mili en el 98 y el día que nos enseñaron a limpiarlo al mio y al de varios compañeros les faltaban piezas, con eso te digo todo de como debe el ejercito ... Paso por delante de los acorazados en Brunete y


Yomateix dijo:


> Si por ejemplo Francia deja de recibir el gas Ruso, el problema lo tendremos nosotros. Porque igual que ahora con la limitación del precio del gas en España y Portugal están tirando de usar la electricidad de nuestro mercado (lo que nos hace subir los precios) Si se quedan sin gas, se enviará el gas desde España, con lo que los precios aquí también subirán. Al final tal y como lo tiene montado España, da igual lo que vaya pasando en la guerra y que tu no necesites el gas Ruso, España no tiene nada que ganar y siempre que perder, porque si lo pierden otros, España se lo envia.
> 
> Somos el único país en que Pedrito Sánchez se lo ha montado de tal modo, que pase lo que pase, nunca hacemos negocio y siempre pagan los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Esto tiene que tener una chincheta en cada página del hilo o mejor de cada hilo del foro para que la gente entienda a que jugamos y que hemos conseguido siendo unos putos mendigos de deuda ... Otros países pueden mantener su soberanía en nuestro caso la perdimos este día ...







Ahora ya a chuparla y por cierto estamos en verano y quedan reservas pero cuando llegue el invierno y la gente no pueda encender calefacción y las industrias tengan que parar veremos la gracia ...


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de #Lituania, Arvydas Anušauskas: #Rusia puede recurrir a provocaciones, debido a las restricciones en el tránsito de #Kaliningrado, ya que su ejército está comandado por "imbéciles".


----------



## vil. (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, la URSS creó un sistema que, realmente no tenía sentido al estar fuera de la naturaleza del mercado, además, era imposible (no sé en qué cabeza pueda caber que sea posible) burocratizar por completo un país tan enorme...
> Esa "economía de guerra", como tu la llamas solo tiene sentido en un periodo de tiempo y en un espacio reducido y te voy a poner un ejemplo, para que lo entiendas
> Tu puedes, en un año, decidir que en tu casa no se pone la calefacción, porque estás sin trabajo, lo que sea...bien, eso es algo que, a pesar de todo, lo vas a cumplir...
> Ahora, si pasan los años, el frío se hace patente, ves como los demás si usan la calefacción y tu te relajas, además de encontrar otras formas de financiarte, es posible que venga tu hijo, hasta las pelotas y te diga "toma, para la puta calefacción, que he encontrado un puto trabajo, so vago"
> ...



Primero JAMAS tergiverses lo que otro diga, para que PUEDAS AUTOCONTESTARTE a tí mismo...

Me pones el párrafo dónde dije que los sovíeticos vivían mejor que los estadounidenses????, por favor, para QUE ENTIENDAS EL CACAO EN QUE TU TE METES... 

Los datos los puedes buscar en INTERNET. En el 73 la economía americana QUEBRO, más bien oficializó su quiebra... a partir de ahí ha vivido de PRESTADO y a CRÉDITO todos estos años, por cierto intentó cambiar el paso tras ello, pero aquello no carburaba y... GREENSPAN, REAGAN, TATCHER. 

LIBEGALISMO y... 2008... 2022... historia económica mediante... que no es poca...

Pero resumiendo mucho es tal cual... INFORMATE.

Una economía de guerra no se elige... Hitler ya tarde adoptó tal economía, pero muy tarde, no es que con ello fuese a ganar, pero es muy probable que hubiese mejorado ampliamente sus prestaciones... perder iba a perder, no tenía suficientes recursos comparado a quíen se enfrentaba y encima enfocó inadecuadamente su estrategia, pero con tal economía hubiese ampliado prestaciones y es hasta probable que hubiese conseguido al menos no ser humillada...

En cuanto al DESEO... a ver un señor se mete en una patera y se va a un país dónde espera vivir mejor... el deseo MUEVE MONTAÑAS no me cabe duda, pero eso DESEO es viabler porque alguien ampara ese deseo... eso de amparar DESEOS tiene costes y al final ese señor moviendo montañas provoca que el sistema sanitario español pueda llegar a colapsar... ¿DEBEMOS frenar el deseo??? o el deseo es bueno según a quíen convenga y por tanto sí en unos casos y no en los otros...

El deseo de todo trabajador en una empresa es cobrar más y trabajar en lo que le gusta el tiempo que quiera, que además probablemente lo hará más productivo, pero es el DESEO de ese trabajador lo que el EMPRESARIO TIENE QUE amparar o es una metodología de producción...

Los estados como tales tienen que DISPONER de políticas estratégicas CLARAS y competitivas que les permitan ser lo más eficientes y eficaces posibles, con políticas realistas y con sentido de ESTADO, que es algo complicado para quíen no entiende lo que eso significa de comprender... en esos escenarios lo que una persona ESPECÍFICA quiera conseguir no es en ningún caso ilegítimo, PERO dentro de ese escenario, fuera de él SOLO SUPONE costes imposibles de financiar...

¿Que esto te suena duro?... es lo que hay... la URSS, para gusto o disgusto de cada uno, TENIA una política de ESTADO propiciada por un entorno específico, que ni tenía que ver con su ideología, ni tenía que ver con sus dirigentes... en ella llevaba décadas tanto como Rusia, como luego siendo la URSS, como ahora siendo nuevamente Rusia, con zares y con comunistas... 

Y esto estando en un FORO DE ECONOMIA también deberías saberlo... 

No existe un estado de las cosas determinado... las cosas jamás han estado como están, las cosas están como están y están siempre cambiando, aún cuando tengan dinámicas específicas... las cosas van hacia, no están en...

En cuanto a eso de ayudar a alguien a obtener su libertad, me temo que eso no funciona así y que no debería jamás PERMITIRSE la ingerencia de ciudadanos de unos estados en otros... cuidadín Rusia ha sentenciado a ciudadanos extranjeros por meterse en una guerra que no es la suya... y EE.UU. haría lo mismo y China igualmente... y estoy totalmente de acuerdo... cada sociedad llegará allí donde llegue, ni está bien, ni está mal... jamás, pero jamás puedes pensar qué deriva es la correcta y la adecuada y menos todavía pensar que HAY UNA CORRECTA forma de hacer las cosas y que eso supone mejorar en algo... en LA VARIEDAD está el MEJOR de los escenarios, ya que permite A LA ESPECIE HUMANA buscar y encontrar soluciones para todos los escenarios vitales posibles...

La sociedad occidental en la que vivimos ni es mejor que otras, ni es peor, es hija de un estado de las cosas y con ENORMES lagunas, que son imposibles de llenar... no, no es viable un "occidente" global, donde chinos e indios convivan en las mismas condiciones, no sin conseguir ANTES un desarrollo tecnológico y energético de proporciones siderales, que a día de hoy ni está, ni se le espera... especular es un mal negocio...

En cuanto al "fin del capitalismo"... tranquilo cuando se tire al cubo de la basura el LIBEGALISMO imperante, el capitalismo no morirá... el capitalismo tiene muchas formas, no siempre bonitas, no siempre hermosas, no siempre adecuadas, pero sí siempre intentando buscar la viabilidad... y de no encontrarla, entonces SI MORIRÁ... pero vamos tú tranquilo que por acabar con el SINSENTIDO de los LIBEGALES el mundo no va a perder el CAPITALISMO, simplemente nos liberaremos de la indigencia mental que intentaba gerenciarlo...


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas estrellaron un dron kamikaze modificado en una refinería de petróleo en Novoshakhtinsk, Rusia, a 220 km al este de la ciudad de Donetsk.

El dron cuesta alrededor de USD 10K.

Los daños a la refinería de petróleo y el esfuerzo de guerra ruso serán mucho más costosos.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> mundo ""civilizado"" ¿¿??¿¿¿?? tu cuentas no van a ir bien



Y por eso las cosas no van bien, porque nos seguimos pensando que somos el mundo civilizado y que en Africa hay negritos tontos que les puedes cambiar oro por piruletas.


----------



## niraj (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania inicia primer juicio a un soldado ruso acusado de violación: disparó a un hombre a quemarropa y abusó repetidas veces de su mujer junto a otro compañero.*
Se espera que *Ucrania* celebre el jueves una audiencia preliminar en su primer juicio de un soldado ruso acusado de violar a una mujer ucraniana durante *guerra*, el primero de lo que podrían ser decenas de casos de este tipo.

El sospechoso, *Mikhail Romanov*, de *32 años*, que no está bajo custodia ucraniana y será juzgado en ausencia, está acusado de asesinar a un civil en la región de *Kiev* el 9 de marzo y luego violar repetidamente a la esposa del hombre, según archivos judiciales.

Romanov está acusado de violar a una mujer de 33 años después de que él y otro soldado ruso dispararan a su esposo *Oleksiy *a quemarropa en el pueblo de *Bohdanivka*, al noreste de Kiev.

Los dos soldados se fueron y luego regresaron dos veces más para violarla, según los archivos judiciales. No se ha establecido la identidad del segundo soldado. Informa Reuters


----------



## vil. (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Pues siento disentir, pero no... lento no es lento... DEPENDE, que diría Einstein....

Lento para quíen???... para tí, para Yago, para los rusos... pues dependerá de lo que sea ir rápido y de la distancia que uno quiera recorrer y el tiempo que quiera emplear... 

Si los rusos han planificado conquistar 2 km en 5 años, pues en realidad irán rápido... que verdaderamente no tengo la menor idea de qué cohones planificaron...

Ahora si me dices que van lentos para finalizar la guerra y eso al tal Yago o a ti no os parece bueno o adecuado o lo que vosotros planificaríais, pues convengo que PARA VOSOTROS:

LENTO ES LENTO...

Pero... RELATIVIDAD MEDIANTE: lento no es lento...


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Zolote resiste, día 23 de junio y los ucranianos han rechazado un ataque en Katerynivka, al suroeste de la ciudad. Esto indica que de momento los ucranianos siguen teniendo tropas por ahí.

Una parte de Hirske fue tomada ayer día 22 junto a Myrna Dolyna. Los rusos tienen una distancia desde Myrna Dolyna (unos 6km) para cerrar el caldero en dirección Vrubivka cercando así Hirske como Zolote. Las carreteras P-66 ya está prácticamente cortada.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Según como se mire 5000 tios no llega ni a media división de la II GM y aquí parece un golpe mortal a un pais que en teoría tiene 44 millones de habitontos ... (vale 37 si descontamos el Donbas)
> 
> Carne de cañon es lo único que tiene Ucrania de sobra y si no se mandan mercenarios a 1000 pavos al día que pasta creada de nada de la impresora y pirados del call of duty tienes todos los que quieras por el mundo
> 
> El tema son los equipos militares hasta que los arsenales de la OTAN no se queden vacios habrá guerra



El problema es que detras de Lysichanks el camino de retirada es indefendible hasta Slavyansk y Kramatorsk que a su vez estan cerca de quedar cercadas des Norte y Oeste... Tras Lysichanks no quedarán posiciones fuertes y defendibles hasta esas dos ciudades.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*La mitad de la fuerza separatista rusa está muerta o herida en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Las fuerzas separatistas rusas en la región de *Donetsk* en *Ucrania* han sufrido muchas bajas, según funcionarios de inteligencia del Reino Unido.

Estiman que solo la milicia de *Donetsk* ha perdido el 55% de su fuerza original. La inteligencia militar del Reino Unido dijo que es muy probable que *Rusia* pretenda desplegar una gran cantidad de unidades de reserva en el este de *Donbás* de *Ucrania*, que está formado por *Donetsk* y *Lugansk*.

Durante meses ha habido informes de civiles reclutados por la fuerza para la milicia, con baja moral y armas de mala calidad, incluidos rifles que quedaron fuera de servicio hace décadas. El mes pasado, el servicio de seguridad SBU de* Ucrania* afirmó que los milicianos compararon las condiciones con la esclavitud y estaban listos para desertar.

Ex funcionarios delegados descontentos como Yevgeniy Mikhailov dijeron el mes pasado que reservistas no entrenados de *Donetsk* habían sido enviados al frente porque Rusia había dejado de enviar reclutas.


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La negativa de China a apoyar las sanciones sobre Rusia ha conectado la "preocupación" USA por los derechos humanos.
> Tiembla la cadena mundial de suministros por la entrada en vigor de una ley de EE UU que pretende proteger a la minoría uigur de China



La intención de EEUU se dirige a cortar todas las rutas comerciales y energéticas.
Detener la logística y la economía para occidente; someter y controlar el 'reinicio'.


----------



## niraj (23 Jun 2022)

Al principio pensaba que nos están arruinando por completa incompetencia.

Pero explicar tal nivel de despropósito por incompetencia, es que parece increíble.

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que buscan tirar el valor del euro como forma de disminuir el inmenso valor de la deuda, crear una crisis para por fin acabar con las pensiones y disminuir los salarios.

Que al mismo tiempo llevan a la gente de la UE a la miseria? Exacto. Agenda 2030. "No tendréis nada y seréis felices"


----------



## Arraki (23 Jun 2022)

El ejército de invasión ruso capturó cuatro aldeas más en el oblast de Luhansk, cerrando el caldero alrededor de #Zolote y #Hirske . Cualquier miembro del ejército ucraniano que no logró salir de la ciudad de guarnición de Zolote, ahora está asediado por las fuerzas rusas. Un desastre. 

Esperemos / oremos, todas las fuerzas ucranianas lograron salir a tiempo. El ejército de invasión informa de la captura de Novoivanivka. También informan sobre un caldero real alrededor de Lisichiansk y Severodonetsk, pero esperemos la confirmación antes de mapear eso. 

 

Primeras imágenes de soldados ucranianos capturados que circulan en los medios de comunicación rusos. A ver si se materializan para ser verdad. 

#Breaking Rusia informa "5.000 soldados ucranianos rodeados en Lyssichiansk y Severodonetsk, 500 en Zolote y Hirske". Afirman que decenas de soldados ucranianos se rindieron y que los comandantes ucranianos están negociando rendiciones de tropas a gran escala. Puede ser propaganda...


----------



## NS 4 (23 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando vuelen los misiles rusos iremos a sus casas, si conseguimos sobrevivir…y los colgaremos de las farolas por idiotas a los de la OTAN…



Espero ese momento con fruicion...

Se que ZHU DE y la rojada nos quieren liquidar a todos los que nos sentimos españoles...pero yo ambiciono a los traidores que lamen el falo anglosionista...

Que ganas les tengo...estan haciendo un daño terrible.

Y estan todos mezclaus...rojos, verdes, rosas, azules y lilas...


----------



## vil. (23 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No hay que tener muchas luces para saber que si sufres un boicot por parte del mundo civilizado tu cuentas no van a ir bien, tú sigue haciendo caso a RT y deja la lógica a un lado, te irá mucho mejor en la vida, en la vida de ruso claro.



Vamos que si hago caso a RT la cuenta de la gasolinera o el super me va a salir mejor, según tú?... porque vamos si es así te prometo que los veo y hasta les abro cuenta o me afilio o lo que toque... 

Hacen descuentos o qué es eso???? ... jajajajaaaaa...

Pero hombre, a ver, ESTAMOS HABLANDO de que un país, el más moderno, el que probablemente vaya a ocupar la primera potencia mundial sin duda alguna y que tiene una población como de más de 1200 minolles de pobladores, sin el cual no somos ni CAPACES de fabricar una puta mascarilla y otro que tiene otros más de 1200 minolles no LES VAN A BOICOTEAR, que sin todo eso fuese poco, nosotros tenemos una población mayor, mientras ellos jovén, que ellos están en la práctica arrasando a cualquiera de nuestras empresas... y luego está Turquía, que ya me contarás... en fin...

En Europa apenas somos ni 300 y el poder adquisitivo ni siquiera es tan homogeneo que pudiese competir con el poder de compra de sus 300 mejores poderes de compra... y si sumamos a los EE.UU. y la angloesfera ni siquiera tampoco podríamos competir...

Y ahora además ellos tienen LA ENERGÍA más barata...

Y todo ello sin contar con el balance contable real de las economías occidentales, que a ver como te digo, estamos hasta las cejas de DEUDA, PERO INUNDADOS HASTA EL MISMO...

Tú me dices cómo COHONES vas a ganar esta guerra... con PALABRAS altisonantes y MUCHA LÍRICA... porque que yo sepa Biden ya ha dicho que es Putin, que son las petroleras, que es el... pero que le va a quitar IMPUESTOS A LA GASOLINA, que con ello espera que baje el precio y a partir de ahí siga la fiesta... LASTIMA que nadie le diga, al igual que yo te digo a ti, que la fiesta tiene que REDUCIR EL CONSUMO para que baje el precio... pero que como reduzca el consumo lo suficiente lo mismo la fiesta ya no es la fiesta y entonces podemos ponernos todos como los belgas... 

Que te digo, le podríamos decir a los belgas que se afilien también a la RT esa, a ver si así bajan un poco las demandas y se tranquilizan por estos sobrecostes sobrevenidos...


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> El ejército de invasión ruso capturó cuatro aldeas más en el oblast de Luhansk, cerrando el caldero alrededor de #Zolote y #Hirske . Cualquier miembro del ejército ucraniano que no logró salir de la ciudad de guarnición de Zolote, ahora está asediado por las fuerzas rusas. Un desastre.
> 
> Esperemos / oremos, todas las fuerzas ucranianas lograron salir a tiempo. El ejército de invasión informa de la captura de Novoivanivka. También informan sobre un caldero real alrededor de Lisichiansk y Severodonetsk, pero esperemos la confirmación antes de mapear eso.
> 
> ...



Pero no llegó tovía el pingüino gilipollenko a parar las hordas orcas?


----------



## NS 4 (23 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> antes de eso prefiero morir a la antigua como mis antepasados con una espada matando moros a diestro y siniestro.



Shur...me encontraras a tu diestra...que lo sepas...moriremos como leones...


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*1.600 militares españoles desplegados bajo bandera de la OTAN a causa de la guerra en Ucrania, más del doble que hace 6 meses.*
Más de 1.600 hombres y mujeres de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas están actualmente desplegados bajo bandera de la *OTAN *-más del doble que en enero, antes de la *guerra en Ucrania*-, en seis misiones internacionales en las que *España *participa, además, con medios materiales como aviones, buques, helicópteros y carros de combate.

Desde que *España *ingresó en la *OTAN *el 30 de mayo de 1992 -aunque no sería hasta 1999 cuando se incorporó a la estructura militar integrada- las Fuerzas Armadas Españolas han contribuido con medios y con efectivos a las principales misiones en Bosnia-Herzegovina, Kosovo, Libia, Golfo de Adén y el Cuerno de África o Afganistán, entre otras, siempre con más tropas y medios de los que proporcionalmente le correspondería.

En cuarenta años España ha participado en 22 operaciones aliadas en todo el mundo en las que han prestado servicio más de 125.000 militares españoles, de los que 119 han fallecido, la mayoría de ellos en *Afganistán*. Informa Efe


----------



## Arraki (23 Jun 2022)

Se está cerrando un megacaldero en el este de Ucrania. Rusia afirma que entre 5.500 y 7.500 soldados ucranianos fueron rodeados en Lysychansk, Sievarodonetsk, Hirske y Zolote. Aún no hay confirmación de Kyiv.



Lo que no entiendo es lo del caldero de Lysychansk, Sievarodonetsk. Es porque la posible salida está bajo fuego de artillería? he estado mirando los mapas y hay un montón de carreteras secundarias por las que podrían salir, de ahí que no entienda que se diga que están en caldero. 

Y más viniendo de este propagandista de Julian


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2022)

A más facha, mås OTAN.









Un barómetro de Elcano concluye que el 83% de los españoles apoya la permanencia en la OTAN


La continuidad en la Alianza es avalada por el 91% de los españoles de centro, por el 90% de los que dicen ser de derecha y por el 66% de los de izquierda




www.infolibre.es


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si todavía se traga esas ruedas de molino es que se tragaría cualquier mierda cocinada por el Kremlin. ¿Acaso el cambiar la numeración telefónica, obligar a usar el rublo como moneda, cambiar despliegue de internet, instaurar el sistema de enseñanza ruso y obligar a la población a usar pasaporte ruso es una "operación especial para desnazificar sin interés alguno de anexionarse territorio", solo una medida "temporal" para "engañar" a occidente?



Eso son consecuencias. Rusia no habría invadido Ucrania nunca, pero dieron un golpe de Estado y desposeyeron al gobierno legítimamente elegido en las urnas por otro títere de Washington. Y estuvieron desde 2014 asesinando civiles en las repúblicas secesionistas, que tampoco se habrían escindido de no haberse producido un golpe y de haberles prohibido hablar ruso, su lengua natal. Y justo antes del inicio de la invasión, estaban preparados para aniquilar estas dos repúblicas. Y encima pretendían montar armamento misilístico para anular la capacidad rusa de respuesta ante un ataque nuclear. Mire, hasta expertos de su lado dan todo el sentido del mundo a la acción rusa. En su caso habrían hecho lo mismo.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (23 Jun 2022)

*Alemania advierte sobre un contagio similar al de Lehman Brothers por los cortes de gas en Rusia*

Nivel de emergencia de gas elevado a la segunda etapa más alta de 'alarma'
Ministro advierte que precios altos podrían desencadenar colapso del mercado

Alemania advirtió que las medidas de Rusia para reducir el suministro de gas natural en Europa podrían provocar un colapso en los mercados energéticos, lo que establece un paralelo con el papel de Lehman Brothers en el desencadenamiento de la crisis financiera.









Germany Warns of Lehman-Like Contagion From Russian Gas Squeeze


Germany warned that Russia’s moves to slash Europe’s natural gas supplies risked sparking a collapse in energy markets, drawing a parallel to the role of Lehman Brothers in triggering the financial crisis.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero no llegó tovía el pingüino gilipollenko a parar las hordas orcas?



   jodete chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Es un error interpretativo. El 'avance' de la Operación Especial no es el avance físico, territorial. El avance consiste en cumplir los objetivos, y en eso van muy pero que muy rápido. Por eso los ucras no cesan de pedir más armamento y más mercenarios.


----------



## Arraki (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

Bueno... Ya tenemos la primera moción de censura con éxito en la historia 
reciente de Bulgaria: derrocado el gobierno del USAno-bulgaro, Kiril Petkov,
un activo de la CIAtica Harvard escopetao. Y no será el único.


Bulgaria: Petkov's Cabinet has Fallen - Novinite.com - Sofia News Agency


----------



## Remequilox (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, me extraña que toda la capacidad eléctrica del país este subordinada a Rusia.
> 
> No tienen nada aparte del suministro ruso? Algo tendrán y tirarán del complemento ruso, como hacemos los franceses y españoles, no?
> 
> Ya digo que desde la ignorancia, pero me parecería de locos tener toda tu capacidad eléctrica subordinada a otro país



Lituania, teóricamente, desde el pasado 22 de mayo, ya no compró ni un solo kilowatio a Rusia








Lituania deja de importar energía rusa para no financiar su "maquinaria de guerra"


Lituania ha dejado de importar desde este domingo combustibles fósiles procedentes de Rusia, con vistas...




www.europapress.es





Está esa interconexión BRELL, pero ellos dicen que ya no la usan, y que tienen capacidad de autosuministro, y en todo caso, lo fían todo a las interconexiones con Polonia (LitPol, ya parcialmente en servicio), y Suecia (NordBalt, cable submarino tendido, pero conexión aun no en servicio).








Los países bálticos celebran la "histórica" interconexión eléctrica con Europa Occidental- El Periódico de la Energía


Los países bálticos celebran la puesta de largo de las interconexiones eléctricas de Lituania con Polonia y Suecia, dos proyectos que calificaron de “históricos” al unir a la región con Europa…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





En todo caso, unos "cordones umbilicales" energéticos muy endebles:
Una interconexión con Rusia a la que dices que ya renunciaste, pero sigue conectada.
Una interconexión con Polonia, a la que le puede suceder muy fácilmente algún tipo de "accidente".
Una interconexión con Suecia, aun no en servicio, que es fácil que "le pasen cosas" (idem para la prevista Estonia-Finlandia).
Una central flotante de almacenamiento y regasificación en Klaípeda, en licitación, fácilmente "neutralizable".
....




__





Cargando…






www.icex.es





Rusia, en Kaliningrado, ya realizó dos ejercicios de desconexión eléctrica, al parecer exitosos.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*La UE prohíbe el acceso a todas sus instalaciones a los lobistas de empresas rusas: "No les daremos espacio para difundir sus narrativas tóxicas y falsas sobre la guerra de Ucrania"*
Las tres instituciones de la *Unión Europea* han prohibido el acceso a sus instalaciones a los lobistas de empresas rusas en *Bruselas*, que se suman a las sanciones adoptadas por la *guerra de Ucrania*.

El *Parlamento Europeo* fue el primero en actuar. "A partir de ahora, los representantes de las empresas rusas ya no podrán entrar en las instalaciones del *Parlamento Europeo*", anunció a principios de junio su presidenta, la maltesa *Roberta Metsola*. "No debemos dejarles espacio para difundir su propaganda y narrativas tóxicas y falsas sobre la invasión de Ucrania", explicó.

El *Consejo *(el órgano de los Estados miembros) y la *Comisión Europea* han seguido su iniciativa y "han dado instrucciones de no recibir más personas que representen un interés ruso", han confirmado sus representantes este jueves poco antes del inicio de una cumbre europea dedicada a la ayuda a *Ucrania*. Los líderes europeos deben, en particular, renovar las sanciones adoptadas contra *Rusia *desde la anexión de *Crimea *en 2014. Informa Afp


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... Ya tenemos la primera moción de censura con éxito en la historia
> reciente de Bulgaria: derrocado el gobierno del USAno-bulgaro, Kiril Petkov,
> un activo de la CIAtica Harvard escopetao. Y no será el único.
> 
> ...




No ha tardado cipayo Kiril Petkov, después de que el Parlamento aprobara la moción
de censura contra su gobierno, en echar la culpa a Rusia, como no podía ser menos. 
Concretamente, a la embajadora rusa en el país, Eleonora Mitrofanova ¿parienta del
florero burbujarra?

No ha tardado, la Zakharova, en responder. Señaló con humor que la lista de "culpables"
está incompleta: faltan Batman y Catwoman...


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

Así que, Putin está dirigiendo EE.UU... subiendo los precios...









Remarks by President Biden on Gas Prices and Putin's Price Hike | The White House


South Court AuditoriumEisenhower Executive Office Building 2:03 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT: Good afternoon, everyone. I'd like to talk to you




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Se está cerrando un megacaldero en el este de Ucrania. Rusia afirma que entre 5.500 y 7.500 soldados ucranianos fueron rodeados en Lysychansk, Sievarodonetsk, Hirske y Zolote. Aún no hay confirmación de Kyiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay menos de 10 km de distancia entre los dos salientes que cerrarían el área. 10 km cuando se publicó el tweet. Ahora probablemente sean menos.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vamos que si hago caso a RT la cuenta de la gasolinera o el super me va a salir mejor, según tú?... porque vamos si es así te prometo que los veo y hasta les abro cuenta o me afilio o lo que toque...
> 
> Hacen descuentos o qué es eso???? ... jajajajaaaaa...
> 
> ...



300 millones siguen siendo 2 billones de dólares más ricos que 1200 millones, si hacemos una regla de tres los chinos son 6 veces más pobres que los europeos y 7 u 8 veces más pobres que los americanos .
Y si cuando tú mayor cliente deja de comprar un 50% por ser optimista y deja de venderte la tecnología que necesitan tu fábricas, ti economía se va a la mierda por mucha propaganda que sueltes , y si el nivel de vida de los europeos a podido bajar tra la guerra pero ni punto de comparación al nivel ruso que es vivir en la mierda antes y después aún más, estamos a años luz de la desdicha ruski.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 300 millones siguen siendo 2 billones de dólares más ricos que 1200 millones, si hacemos una regla de tres los chinos son 6 veces más pobres que los europeos y 7 u 8 veces más pobres que los americanos .
> Y si cuando tú mayor cliente deja de comprar un 50% por ser optimista y deja de venderte la tecnología que necesitan tu fábricas, ti economía se va a la mierda por mucha propaganda que sueltes , y si el nivel de vida de los europeos a podido bajar tra la guerra pero ni punto de comparación al nivel ruso que es vivir en la mierda antes y después aún más, estamos a años luz de la desdicha ruski.



Las cuentas que tú haces son como las del pingüino gilipollenko contanto bajas rusas...así os va


----------



## Expected (23 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Lo que va a llegar ..es una ristra de termobáricas....que van a dejar los Himars en mera anécdota.


----------



## Expected (23 Jun 2022)

Y el ethereum...que en cuanto lo acepte Rusia....se va a disparar a 30 o 40k€....


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... Ya tenemos la primera moción de censura con éxito en la historia
> reciente de Bulgaria: derrocado el gobierno del USAno-bulgaro, Kiril Petkov,
> un activo de la CIAtica Harvard escopetao. Y no será el único.
> 
> ...



Solo un detalle que no cambia lo sustancial, es canadiense búlgaro.


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Jun 2022)

E


Arraki dijo:


> Se está cerrando un megacaldero en el este de Ucrania. Rusia afirma que entre 5.500 y 7.500 soldados ucranianos fueron rodeados en Lysychansk, Sievarodonetsk, Hirske y Zolote. Aún no hay confirmación de Kyiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es lo rápido que se estrecha el cuello de Siversk que es la última salida de Lisichansk. Si no hay un contrataque inmediato ucraniano o una orden de retirada también inmediata, miles de zelenkys van a quedar copados en Lisichansk-Severodonetsk. O tal vez es que ya no pueden huir, porque estarían bajo fuego directo en el cuello de Siversk.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

Del tema del Suwalki gap, si lo que Rusia necesita al final es proteger la linea ferroviaria que provee a Kaliningrado, no tendría que acercarse al susodicho Suwalki gap de los cojones. Segun el el mapa ferroviario que une a MInsk con Kaliningrado la línea pasa al Norte de Kaunas, muy lejos de la frontera con Polonia, así que la única solución que les queda a los rusos es tomar Vilnius y Kaunas y los lituanos tendrían que cambiar la capital a Klaipeda.

Yo no lo veo viable militarmente, demasiado territorio a ocupar no creo que los polacos desde el Sur lo permitiesen. Ahí si que creo qeu se liaría la mundial, así que lo razonable es que los rusos se esperen, metan todo por barcos escoltados por submarinos y al que se mueva demasiado en el Báltico (que al fín y al cabo es más un lago que un mar y es poco profundo), bum, zambombazo.


----------



## frangelico (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Del tema del Suwalki gap, si lo que Rusia necesita al final es proteger la linea ferroviaria que provee a Kaliningrado, no tendría que acercarse al susodicho Suwalki gap de los cojones. Segun el el mapa ferroviario que une a MInsk con Kaliningrado la línea pasa al Norte de Kaunas, muy lejos de la frontera con Polonia, así que la única solución que les queda a los rusos es tomar Vilnius y Kaunas y los lituanos tendrían que cambiar la capital a Klaipeda.
> 
> Yo no lo veo viable militarmente, demasiado territorio a ocupar no creo que los polacos desde el Sur lo permitiesen. Ahí si que creo qeu se liaría la mundial, así que lo razonable es que los rusos se esperen, metan todo por barcos escoltados por submarinos y al que se mueva demasiado en el Báltico (que al fín y al cabo es más un lago que un mar y es poco profundo), bum, zambombazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099769



Exactamente. Por Suwalki lo que hay es una línea férrea de Polonia a Lituania (creo que en ancho estándar, porque Lituania todavía tiene ancho ruso) y dos carreteras que unen los dos países, no hay nada que una Bielorrusia con Kaliningrado, es un corredor de conexión entre Polonia y Lituania y no entre Bielorrusia y el óblast de Kaliningrado aunque, haciendo abstraccion de la ausencia de infraestructuras, es cierto que resulta ser el camino más corto de Rusia a ese óblast.


----------



## frangelico (23 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... Ya tenemos la primera moción de censura con éxito en la historia
> reciente de Bulgaria: derrocado el gobierno del USAno-bulgaro, Kiril Petkov,
> un activo de la CIAtica Harvard escopetao. Y no será el único.
> 
> ...



Es un tema espinoso que solo está resuelto, creo, en la constitución de los USA, que exige ser nativo para poder optar a la presidencia.

En otros países se acepta la nacionalidad y así es fácil que en muchos (pasa mucho en los del Este, están llenos de hijos o nietos de emigrados a USA y en no pocos casos serán hijos y nietos de nazis que por eso huyeron) se vayan colando elementos alóctonos que a saber lo que pueden hacer. Lo idea es que la propia ciudadanía rechace a cualquiera que no sea "nacido y criado" en el país, porque esa es una vía muy sencilla para introducir agentes externos que destrocen cualquier país.

Esto y una regulación seria de los delitos de traición por parte de políticos y su enjuiciamiento (en la mayoría de países ahora es imposible ), son los dos agujeros más grandes que tienen lo que llamamos democracias.


----------



## Peineto (23 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Los piratas tirando la piedra:
> despues esconderan la mano...
> 
> *Un general del Ejército del Reino Unido pide a sus tropas prepararse para luchar contra Rusia en una Tercera Guerra Mundial*
> ...



Otro imbécil que quiere ir a Moscú. Poca Historia ha estudiado...


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente. Por Suwalki lo que hay es una línea férrea de Polonia a Lituania (creo que en ancho estándar, porque Lituania todavía tiene ancho ruso) y dos carreteras que unen los dos países, no hay nada que una Bielorrusia con Kaliningrado



Todas las informaciones de los medios hacen pensar que Rusia tomaría la línea fronteriza entre Polonia y Lituania, y como bien dices, no es así. Otra cosa es que se metan a saco y tomen toda Lituania.

Bueno, al ritmo que van en Ucrania no se yo eso de las 48 horas aunque por lo que he leído el ejército lituano es muy inferior al ucraniano, pero creo que en Lituania hay destacados cerca de mil soldados creo que ingleses o alemanes (no digo que pudieran resistir, sino que Rusia se andaría con más cuidado a la hora de tenr que eliminarlos)


----------



## piru (23 Jun 2022)

Los chinos dicen 5 millones de nativos en 1500?
A los que se han tragado la Leyenda Negra les puede dar algo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)

Interesante este hilo sobre la cumbre de la OTAN 

Cito un tweet, digno de un yonki a las cinco de la mañana:

_"*De la noche a la mañana la mentalidad cambió*", dijo un oficial de la OTAN. "*La OTAN ahora se siente como si estuviera electrificada. Puedes sentir la energía surgiendo a través del sistema*".
Un diplomático pronosticó que la cumbre de Madrid generará, o al menos acordará el marco para lograrlo, "*un cambio radical de postura*".
3/

_


----------



## vil. (23 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 300 millones siguen siendo 2 billones de dólares más ricos que 1200 millones, si hacemos una regla de tres los chinos son 6 veces más pobres que los europeos y 7 u 8 veces más pobres que los americanos .
> Y si cuando tú mayor cliente deja de comprar un 50% por ser optimista y deja de venderte la tecnología que necesitan tu fábricas, ti economía se va a la mierda por mucha propaganda que sueltes , y si el nivel de vida de los europeos a podido bajar tra la guerra pero ni punto de comparación al nivel ruso que es vivir en la mierda antes y después aún más, estamos a años luz de la desdicha ruski.



Pero qué empresas rusas se van a ver afectadas????... qué empresas rusas no van a conseguir reponer sus insumos o proveedores???..

Si es que parece que no lo queremos comprender bien:

- Que ellos NO NOS NECESITAN, que no hay nada en Europa, ni en EE.UU. o casi nada que ellos no puedan llegar a comprar en cualquier otro lugar, pero lo que es peor, que no puedan llegar a fabricar si se ponen...

Que los que tenemos un problema y MUY GORDO somos NOSOTROS... que no, que no hay gas suficiente, que no hay petroleo suficiente para sustituir el que ellos nos venden Y A LOS PRECIOS competitivos que nos lo vendían y a cambio de NUESTRAS INFLADAS MONEDAS, que ellos miraban con mal mirar, pero aceptaban... a ver si lo entendemos...

Que quienes estamos entrando en INFLACION y MUY SERIA somos NOSOTROS y no ellos... y que sinceramente me importa poco que con todo ello los rusos no viviesen mejor, que eso es cosa de ellos, me importa COMO VIVIAMOS y como vivimos nosotros... 

Y si mal era no corregir desajustes CUANDO CORREGIRLOS era posible, en este escenario es IMPOSIBLE, dado que estamos a un pasito de entrar en una auténtica locura inflacionaria...

Tú no estás viviendo UN POQUITO PEOR que antes, hoy estás en RIESGO de vivir un proceso de estanflación como el de los 70 en el mejor de los casos, que en el peor y es el que se vislumbra estaríamos hablando de MISERIA...

No creo yo que PREOCUPARME de los rusos sea lo que en estos momentos me PUEDA PERMITIR...


----------



## pemebe (23 Jun 2022)

Ucrania y el riesgo de conflicto geopolítico: ¿despertar a los peligros nucleares?

Reflexiones de Richard Falk: 

*Estas dos últimas décadas reflejan un período de cómodo statu quo para los Estados con armas nucleares, en particular para Estados Unidos, que ha organizado este acuerdo -por el que ellos mantienen sus arsenales y otros Estados prescinden de ellos- como un régimen permanente anclado en el Tratado de No Proliferación (TNP) interpretado de tal manera que las cláusulas de desarme de ese acuerdo quedan descartadas en la práctica. El artículo VI del TNP contiene la obligación de desarme nuclear de buena fe, que supuestamente fue el incentivo que indujo a los Estados no poseedores de armas nucleares a adherirse al tratado. El intento de los Estados poseedores de armas nucleares de eludir esta cláusula del tratado constituye una situación interesante en el derecho internacional: la violación de una cláusula esencial del TNP es tratada por los Estados Unidos y los países de la OTAN como una especie de gran logro en el derecho internacional. 

Hay miles de armas nucleares, sobre todo en EE.UU. y Rusia, y muy poca idea de la vergüenza que existe por su amenaza o uso o en qué circunstancias se pueden introducir estos arsenales en la diplomacia o incluso en situaciones de combate. Estados Unidos en particular, y algunos otros países como Israel, han desarrollado funciones de combate para ciertos tipos de armas nucleares -denominadas armas nucleares tácticas o las denominadas "mini-nukes/nukes"- que sugieren que podrían introducirse en conflictos regionales.* Dada la serie de conflictos bilaterales con riesgo de escalada nuclear, entre los que se encuentran la península de Corea, India/Pakistán, y quizás la actitud de Israel en Oriente Medio, esta posibilidad se ha vuelto gradualmente más inquietante; sin embargo, sin una respuesta internacional concertada o coherente.


También creo que alguien en el gobierno de Biden ha cambiado sus puntos de vista sobre el conflicto ucraniano a medida que sus potenciales dimensiones nucleares, P*or ejemplo, en la resistencia de Biden a los llamamientos, especialmente del parlamento y de los grupos de reflexión de la derecha, para establecer una zona de exclusión aérea en Ucrania, y originalmente en su vacilación para proporcionar armamento ofensivo a los ucranianos. *Del mismo modo, la no interferencia temprana con los intentos del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky de buscar algún tipo de compromiso negociado indicaba que el gobierno de Biden desconfiaba de la escalada y estaba dispuesto a dejar que Ucrania controlara su propio futuro.

Pero en una segunda fase de la guerra, cuando la resistencia ucraniana resultó ser más exitosa de lo previsto y una derrota o debilitamiento de Rusia parecía posible y estratégicamente atractiva, las prioridades del gobierno de Biden cambiaron visiblemente *para tratar abiertamente la guerra en Ucrania como una oportunidad para dar una lección a Rusia y señalar a China que si intentaba algo similar con Taiwán, se enfrentaría a algo aún peor. *Este segundo punto fue enfatizado provocativamente por Biden durante su reciente viaje a Asia, donde hizo una fuerte declaración pública del compromiso de EE.UU. con la defensa de Taiwán.


En primer lugar existe un enfrentamiento entre Rusia y Ucrania por cuestiones relacionadas con su conflicto bilateral. Pero, en segundo lugar, está el nivel geopolítico de la interacción entre EE.UU. y Rusia, que implica una confrontación cuyos intereses van más allá de la cuestión de Ucrania. En este caso, la escalada se ha visto estimulada por lo que* considero una retórica bastante irresponsable del gobierno de Biden, que demoniza a Putin;* quien ciertamente no es un líder político particularmente atractivo, pero *incluso durante la Guerra Fría los líderes estadounidenses se abstuvieron sensatamente de demonizar a Stalin o a otros líderes soviéticos. *Algunos funcionarios públicos, parlamentarios, lo hicieron, pero los dirigentes del ejecutivo se abstuvieron de hacerlo porque habría creado un obstáculo evidente para mantener abiertos los canales diplomáticos entre los Estados Unidos y la URSS.

En la segunda fase de la actual guerra en Ucrania, Estados Unidos se convirtió en una fuente de escalada. Su influencia también se ha dirigido más o menos a disuadir al presidente Zelensky de seguir buscando un final negociado para la guerra en curso sobre el terreno. En cambio, la posición de Estados Unidos ha parecido consolidarse en la búsqueda de una victoria estratégica, como explicitaron el Secretario de Estado Antony Blinken y el Secretario de Defensa Lloyd Austin con sus comentarios sobre la conveniencia de aplanar a Rusia. Creo que ahora estamos entrando en una tercera fase del conflicto de Ucrania con un cierto reconocimiento en Washington y en otros lugares de que el gobierno de Biden ha ido demasiado lejos en la escalada. Pero la preocupación es que las acciones anteriores han creado un impulso difícil de revertir, con el trágico resultado de una guerra más larga con terribles consecuencias adversas para la economía mundial y especialmente para los países que dependen de un acceso razonable a los alimentos y la energía, en gran medida comprometidos por la guerra y las sanciones a Rusia.

*Lo más descorazonador de esta tercera fase es que el gobierno de Biden aún no ha abierto la puerta a una resolución diplomática ni ha subrayado la importancia de una tregua que ponga fin a la matanza inmediata y permita una desescalada.* Lo que sugiere que habrá uno u otro de *los dos feos escenarios* a medida que la crisis se desenvuelve más: *uno es que el riesgo y el coste de una guerra prolongada hará que EE.UU. aumente aún más la presión para concluir antes obligando a Moscú a ceder o retirarse; o hacer algo que permita a Ucrania y a EE.UU. cantar victoria. Con la máxima presión entonces sobre Putin, quien a su vez puede decidir que un peligro existencial tan grave para la seguridad rusa justifica una respuesta contundente que incluya la amenaza y el posible uso real de armas nucleares tácticas como forma -quizá la única- de evitar una derrota estratégica.*

El segundo escenario es que *Estados Unidos viva con una guerra prolongada esperando que en algún momento Moscú se canse de ella, como hicieron los soviéticos en Afganistán y Estados Unidos en Vietnam. Pero la experiencia reciente deja claro lo destructivo que sería esto para Ucrania y el mundo. *Estados Unidos tardó veinte años en salir de Afganistán, dejando el país en ruinas, con millones de desplazados permanentes, enfrentándose a la hambruna, y quién sabe cuántos cientos de miles de afganos discapacitados o algo peor. Igualmente deprimente, como ya han señalado otros, es el resultado probable desde el punto de vista ucraniano: el mismo, ya sea que la guerra termine la próxima semana o dentro de diez años, aparte del obvio aumento proporcional de las bajas y la devastación.


*Espero como escenario más probable para el final de la guerra alguna concesión por parte de Ucrania respecto a la región del Donbass en el este, junto con una promesa solemne de neutralidad para el país en su conjunto y la no pertenencia a la OTAN. *A cambio, se espera que Rusia se comprometa a respetar los derechos soberanos y la independencia política de Ucrania. Con toda probabilidad, la cuestión de Crimea no se abordará durante la conclusión del conflicto actual. Los contornos de ese final negociado del conflicto ya habían surgido en las conversaciones entre rusos y ucranianos en marzo y hay pocas razones para pensar que esos parámetros vayan a cambiar sustancialmente. En otras palabras, este resultado se habría logrado antes, ciertamente en la primera fase de la guerra, si no antes del ataque ruso, antes de que las primeras victorias ucranianas tentaran la segunda fase de la escalada geopolítica.

Obviamente hay una forma muy oscura de oportunidad que podría surgir si realmente hubiera una confrontación nuclear y el uso de armas nucleares tácticas o lo que sea. Un acontecimiento así generaría sin duda una demanda generalizada de desarme, aunque es de esperar que no se produzca, por supuesto. Más allá de este escenario catastrófico, es un poco imprevisible que surja la conciencia de que la búsqueda de la estabilidad permanente a través del enfoque de no proliferación debe ser sustituida por un nuevo esfuerzo hacia el desarme nuclear. Creo que sería muy positivo a nivel mundial intentar explorar la posibilidad, e imagino que al menos los chinos estarían bastante abiertos a ello. En el fondo de esta hipótesis, hay que preguntarse si Estados Unidos está dispuesto a vivir en un mundo multipolar. Ciertamente, el período posterior a la Guerra Fría ofreció a Estados Unidos la oportunidad de albergar ilusiones de que el colapso de la URSS podría dar paso a una era duradera de ser el único actor geopolítico mundial. En cierto modo, esto es lo que presumiblemente quiso decir el ministro Blinken al afirmar en varios discursos que la idea de las esferas de influencia debería quedar relegada al basurero de la historia. La idea es que después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, o al menos después de la Guerra Fría, los Estados Unidos prefirieron presidir un sistema en el que su influencia no está confinada por ninguna esfera y se extiende realmente a nivel mundial. Obviamente, si EE.UU. hubiera adoptado esta posición en el período inmediatamente posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, como sugiere el ministro Blinken, habría sido equivalente a declarar la Tercera Guerra Mundial; esto es así porque excluir las esferas de influencia habría significado bloquear la intervención soviética en Europa del Este, ya sea en Hungría en 1956 o en Checoslovaquia en 1968. Además, lo que Blinken sugiere hoy no es un mundo sin esferas de influencia, sino una especie de doctrina Monroe para el mundo, en la que Estados Unidos considera el orden global como su esfera de influencia exclusiva. Y, por supuesto, la doctrina Monroe en el más estricto sentido convencional también está viva y bien, ya que Estados Unidos persiste en afirmar su prerrogativa de dictar la política a los países de este hemisferio, desde Cuba hasta Venezuela y Nicaragua, y más allá.

Con este telón de fondo, cabe señalar que el continuo esfuerzo de EE.UU. por alcanzar la supremacía mundial le otorga una importante ventaja asimétrica sobre todos los demás actores para ejercer su influencia sin restricciones. *Con más de 800 bases militares en el extranjero -en un contexto en el que el 97% de todas las bases militares en el extranjero son estadounidenses- y tropas estacionadas en todos los continentes, Estados Unidos ha extendido su influencia a nivel mundial y sus mandos navales en todos los océanos.* Mientras tanto, es obvio, paralelamente a esta enorme inversión en militarismo hay una profunda desinversión en la infraestructura y los servicios sociales necesarios para mantener a su población. En resumen, el esfuerzo de Estados Unidos por impedir que un orden multipolar ponga en tela de juicio su pretensión de supremacía mundial se está llevando a cabo con un enorme coste interno y ahora se tambalea en el exterior. El riesgo es que este enfoque esté cada vez más vinculado a una inversión para garantizar la debilidad estratégica rusa en Ucrania, lo que a su vez alimenta una política nuclear arriesgada.

Biden se empeñó en unificar el país como parte de su campaña presidencial, presentándose como alguien capaz de "cruzar el pasillo (de las placas)" y generar un consenso bipartidista. Sin embargo, ese proyecto fracasó estrepitosamente con la convergencia de los republicanos en el electorado de Trump. La guerra en Ucrania ha cambiado un poco la baraja y Biden parece estar dispuesto a aprovechar esta oportunidad para forjar un consenso bipartidista sobre la guerra. *Su nivel de popularidad sigue siendo sorprendentemente bajo, pero la ola de consenso bipartidista de la Guerra Fría sobre la asignación de miles de millones de dólares a Ucrania es innegable.* Sin embargo, desde una perspectiva global, este gran despliegue de empatía por el sufrimiento ucraniano y el daño a los civiles y refugiados, etc., contrasta fuertemente con la forma en que Estados Unidos y Occidente han respondido a otras crisis humanitarias. Así pues, *el precio de la unidad en casa puede ser un mundo aún más dividido en el exterior, en el que la posición de Estados Unidos disminuya aún más. La comparación específica entre la respuesta occidental a Ucrania y la indiferencia e insensibilidad a como en Siria, todo lo cual es difícil de explicar sin admitir un elemento de racismo - una realidad que ciertamente no ha escapado a la atención de los gobiernos y las comunidades en el Sur Global.*

Creo que es prematuro esperar que la guerra en Ucrania por sí sola reavive un vibrante movimiento antinuclear en este momento. Pero puede haber acontecimientos posteriores que tengan ese efecto galvanizador, algo que desgraciadamente no se espera, ya que los rusos realizan ejercicios nucleares para recordar a los Estados occidentales los riesgos de una escalada en Ucrania. También hay otros peligros nucleares que se están gestando en el mundo. *Creo que la relación entre Israel e Irán es muy inestable y plantea una renovada conciencia del riesgo nuclear; lo mismo ocurre con los conflictos en India-Pakistán y la península de Corea.* Así, las nuevas generaciones pueden llegar a comprender que la idea de lograr la estabilidad con armas nucleares es una especie de falsa utopía. Esto me lleva a la cínica idea que me encontré en el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores sobre el desarme como una ficción útil para alimentar a la audiencia del Sur Global. En ese momento, no había ninguna refutación real a esa afirmación. La respuesta del público fue simplemente reconocer cómo las élites realistas hablan de la seguridad nacional. Es este tipo de aquiescencia y complacencia lo que constituye el mayor obstáculo para organizarse socialmente a nivel mundial sobre el desarme y, por tanto, el mayor riesgo de tropezar con una crisis existencial. Espero que las amenazas que se manifiestan ahora en Ucrania y fuera de ella puedan desencadenar nuevas formas de concienciación entre las jóvenes generaciones que ahora se movilizan liderando movimientos sociales por la justicia medioambiental y racial. Los arsenales nucleares suponen una amenaza existencial para nuestro planeta, al igual que las frenéticas políticas medioambientales, las enormes disparidades de riqueza y el virulento racismo estructural que asolan el orden mundial. Queda mucho trabajo por hacer para abordar todos estos retos, pero sería un buen comienzo reconocer la abolición nuclear como una prioridad urgente.


----------



## Adriano II (23 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1099786



No me lo creo

50 MRLS (incluidos extranjeros) destruidos de una tacada en Nikolaiev?

Lo siento pero no pueden ser tan tontos los ucranianos

Poner juntitos 50 de esos cacharros en una ciudad con población pro-rusa que estará petada de espias, ojos y oidos rusos ...

Es que vamos solo les falta poner un cartel de neón "tire sus kalibr aquí please ..."

Insisto no pueden ser tan tontos ...


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Todas las informaciones de los medios hacen pensar que Rusia tomaría la línea fronteriza entre Polonia y Lituania, y como bien dices, no es así. Otra cosa es que se metan a saco y tomen toda Lituania.



Es que no tiene sentido otra cosa, si se hace es a sabiendas de que ahora ya no se queda en operación militar especial. Si Lituania no fuera miembro de la OTAN jamas se habría atrevido pero para eso sirvió la ampliación .. Los rusos intentarán mantener Kalingrado por mar y responderan con todo lo que tengan aunque no creo que se militarmente.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Bueno, al ritmo que van en Ucrania no se yo eso de las 48 horas aunque por lo que he leído el ejército lituano es muy inferior al ucraniano, pero creo que en Lituania hay destacados cerca de mil soldados creo que ingleses o alemanes (no digo que pudieran resistir, sino que Rusia se andaría con más cuidado a la hora de tenr que eliminarlos)



El territorio lituano no esta fortificado ni hay ningún río que sea un obstaculo, además se podría invadir desde dos zonas distintas así que seguramente ocuparían el pais.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Crisis de Kaliningrado: Rusia amenaza con abrir un nuevo frente de guerra en Lituania
> 
> 
> El Kremlin amenazó con tomar represalias por imponer las sanciones de la Unión Europea a los trenes que llevan mercancías entre el territorio ruso y su enclave en el Mar Báltico
> ...



Los SS bálticos son una creación de la Alemania Guillermina en el año que dominaron el frente del Este entre 1917 y 1918. procedieron a exterminar físicamente a todo rojo que encontraron, pero como el Karma busca siempre el equilibrio, cuando volvieron los soviets en 1940. purgaron las tuberias, desgraciadamente los SS volvieron en 1941 y costó largos años depurarlos, pero como las cucarachas siempre vuelven y para 1991 ya estaban dando otra vez por culo.
Interrumpir el tráfico de mercancias entre la FR y Kalinin es un acto de guerra puesto que tal trafíco, de Rusia a Rusia no se puede considerar como "exportación" sino como transporte entre el mismo estado. Las putitas de USA , como el PP, siempre jugando con las palabras.


----------



## pemebe (23 Jun 2022)

_*Un buen resumen.*_

*Lituania se prepara para las represalias rusas por las sanciones a Kaliningrado*

El asunto es tan sensible para Moscú por la potencial vulnerabilidad de Kaliningrado, dado que está separada por Lituania y luego por Bielorrusia del resto de Rusia.
Por Linas Jegelevicius en Vilnius 23 de junio de 2022

Lituania se está preparando para la respuesta de Rusia a la imposición de sanciones de la UE sobre el comercio de tránsito entre Rusia y su exclave de Kaliningrado, que se encuentra entre Lituania y Polonia en la costa del Báltico.

*Moscú considera que la prohibición del transporte de determinadas mercancías -sobre todo productos de acero y metales ferrosos- entre partes de su territorio es una violación de un acuerdo de 2002 con la UE; Vilna y Bruselas dicen que Lituania sólo estaba aplicando las sanciones del bloque cuando empezó a imponer las restricciones el 18 de junio. *Las sanciones se consideran superiores a cualquier acuerdo previo, sobre todo porque se han impuesto porque Moscú está llevando a cabo una guerra ilegal contra Ucrania.

El portavoz del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, Dmitry Peskov, declaró el 21 de junio que la decisión de Lituania "no tiene precedentes" y "viola todo lo que hay".

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, advirtió el 22 de junio que la respuesta de Rusia sobre las sanciones de Kaliningrado "no será diplomática".

Se espera que la cumbre de la UE que comienza el 23 de junio en Bruselas discuta las amenazas de Moscú y reafirme su apoyo a Lituania. También es probable que los líderes de la OTAN traten el tema en su reunión de la semana que viene.

El 21 de junio, Estados Unidos declaró que apoyaba firmemente a Lituania y sus compromisos con la OTAN para defenderla. "Apoyamos a nuestros aliados de la OTAN y apoyamos a Lituania", dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price, a los periodistas.

*Todavía no está claro qué represalia está planeando Moscú, pero los analistas de seguridad sostienen que es muy dudoso que se trate de un ataque militar a gran escala, por ejemplo, una ofensiva militar en la brecha de Suwalki, un estrecho tramo de tierra de 70 km de longitud que conecta Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia y que separaría a los Estados bálticos del resto de la alianza de la OTAN.*

Un ataque de este tipo significaría que Lituania podría solicitar la ayuda de la OTAN, en virtud del artículo 5 del pacto de defensa, y podría implicar a los aproximadamente 1.000 soldados de la OTAN (en su mayoría alemanes) ya estacionados en el país. Lituania ha pedido en repetidas ocasiones que se estacionen más tropas de la OTAN de forma permanente en su territorio para que el despliegue tenga un carácter más disuasorio que de mero trampolín en crisis como la actual.

*"Creo que todo se reducirá a una prolongada disputa, pero el Kremlin no empezará a lanzar golpes. Está demasiado ocupado en Ucrania y es muy probable que la OTAN defienda "cada centímetro" de Lituania, algo que ha prometido"*, dijo Vytautas Dumbliauskas, profesor asociado de la Universidad Mykolas Romeris, con sede en Vilnius.

*Una represalia alternativa sería cortar a Lituania de la red eléctrica regional, algo para lo que el país estaba preparado, dijo a Reuters el presidente lituano Gitanas Nauseda.*

"Estamos listos y preparados para acciones inamistosas de Rusia (en respuesta), como la desconexión del sistema BRELL, u otras", dijo el 22 de junio.

Lituania instaló el año pasado equipos en su enlace eléctrico con Polonia para conectarse rápidamente con la red continental europea como póliza de seguro.

Vulnerabilidad potencial

La cuestión es tan sensible para Moscú por la potencial vulnerabilidad de Kaliningrado, dado que está separada por Lituania y luego por Bielorrusia del resto de Rusia. La exposición del territorio -tomado por Stalin como premio al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial- no importaba cuando los estados circundantes eran todos miembros de la organización militar del Pacto de Varsovia, pero ahora está rodeado por miembros de la OTAN. En consecuencia, Rusia ha convertido el territorio en una importante base militar y se cree que ha estacionado allí misiles nucleares.

A principios de la década de 2000, con el acercamiento de Lituania a la UE y la OTAN, Bruselas llegó a un acuerdo con Moscú sobre el tránsito de pasajeros y mercancías. El Kremlin había intentado previamente presionar a Lituania para que aceptara un corredor militar o la continuación de la presencia de tropas rusas, algo que habría obstaculizado las aspiraciones de Vilnius en la OTAN.

El mecanismo de tránsito simplificado comenzó a funcionar el 1 de julio de 2003, menos de un año antes de que Lituania ingresara en la UE el 1 de mayo de 2004. Cada mes entraban en Lituania un centenar de trenes procedentes de Bielorrusia que continuaban por Vilnius hasta Kaliningrado.

*Los portavoces del presidente lituano Gitanas Nauseda insistieron el 21 de junio en que el tránsito hacia la región de Kaliningrado a través de Lituania no ha sido suspendido ni bloqueado. "Lituania no ha impuesto ninguna restricción unilateral a este tránsito", dijo su oficina.

El 20 de junio, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores lituano entregó una nota diplomática a Sergey Ryabokon, encargado de negocios ad interim de Moscú en Vilnius, en la que explicaba que los pasajeros y las mercancías no sujetas al régimen de sanciones de la UE siguen siendo transportados a través del territorio de Lituania hacia y desde Kaliningrado.*

Según las estimaciones preliminares de las autoridades de la región de Kaliningrado, aproximadamente el 40-50% de los cargamentos en tránsito estaban prohibidos. Esto incluye materiales de construcción, cemento, metales, una serie de otras mercancías importantes para la construcción y la producción, productos acabados de Kaliningrado.

Sin embargo, algunos expertos creen que la lista de mercancías cuyo tránsito está prohibido puede ser más amplia de lo que dicen las autoridades. Es posible que las restricciones afecten al suministro de caviar, alcohol, fertilizantes, madera y envases de vidrio, dijo Ivan Timofeev, director del Consejo Ruso de Asuntos Internacionales.

Josep Borrell, Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, ha intentado apaciguar la disputa diciendo que la UE volverá a comprobar si la lista de mercancías prohibidas se aplica correctamente.

*Las autoridades de Kaliningrado creen que hubo "un error" y que la prohibición se levantará pronto, asegurando a los residentes que no habrá escasez de bienes de consumo. *

Pero *por ahora van a entregar las mercancías por mar, lo que no sólo llevará más tiempo, sino que es más caro. Esto también requerirá un redespliegue de buques en la línea Ust-Luga (región de Leningrado) - Baltiysk (región de Kaliningrado).

La postura de Lituania ha suscitado algunas críticas internas,* dado que el asunto ha estallado sin previo aviso. *Para los críticos, el gobierno de centro-derecha en el poder ha vuelto a involucrar a la pequeña Lituania en un conflicto con una superpotencia. Las relaciones entre Vilnius y Pekín están prácticamente rotas por los estrechos vínculos de Lituania con Taiwán.

El comisario europeo Virginijus Sinkevicius afirma que Lituania "no preparó adecuadamente sus comunicaciones estratégicas" para responder a las amenazas de Rusia sobre la restricción del tránsito de mercancías sancionadas a Kaliningrado. "No tengo ninguna duda de que ellos [Rusia] habían preparado la narrativa de lo que harían por adelantado, de que sembrarían el pánico aquí"*, dijo a los periodistas en Bruselas el 21 de junio.

Los partidos de la oposición también criticaron la supuesta agresividad del enfoque de Lituania.

*"El agresor [contra Ucrania] es bien conocido, pero sólo espero que en este caso muestre más cordura que los dos políticos lituanos más belicosos de la historia: el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores [Gabrielius Landsbergis] y la primera ministra [Ingrida Simonyte], que, según sospecho junto a muchos otros, actúan como marionetas de algunos grandes actores entre bastidores, obsesionados con probar el Artículo 5"*, declaró a bne IntelliNews Dainius Kepenis, diputado de la oposición lituana.

*"Seremos nosotros, en primer lugar, y no los aliados, los que pereceremos si el conflicto se descontrola",* advirtió.


----------



## Snowball (23 Jun 2022)

Me recuerda al hilo de las elecciones USA, trust the plan, krankens y SCOTUS...

Para al final tener que aceptar la realidad


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que no tiene sentido otra cosa, si se hace es a sabiendas de que ahora ya no se queda en operación militar especial. Si Lituania no fuera miembro de la OTAN jamas se habría atrevido pero para eso sirvió la ampliación .. Los rusos intentarán mantener Kalingrado por mar y responderan con todo lo que tengan aunque no creo que se militarmente.
> 
> 
> 
> El territorio lituano no esta fortificado ni hay ningún río que sea un obstaculo, además se podría invadir desde dos zonas distintas así que seguramente ocuparían el pais.




Al final el nuevo muro de Berlin va a ser la línea imaginaria que una Kaliningrado con Odesa.


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jun 2022)

Un post corto , cortisimo porque el clapham esta en shock .
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
En el Kremlin hay dos facciones : una dura , y otra mas dura
El Zar , que es aspi , no se decide . La faccion " mas dura " , liderada por Lavrov ( quien lo diria ) propone subordinar las respuestas a paises de la OTAN a CCCP-90K , mas conocido como " Ilyosha " . " Ilyosha " es el mas avanzado sistema de Inteligencia Artificial de Rusia
Es el responsable de la respuesta economica a las sanciones . El dolar a 55 rublos ya sabeis de donde viene
Lavrov acusa al Shoigu de pusilanime y el Zar esta en el medio .
Al parecer ya " consultaron " a Ilyosha y su respuesta ha sido ocupar el parque historico regional de Dieveniškės .
Eso esta en un saliente de 100 km2 rodeado por territorio bielorruso . Cortar la carretera 104 a la altura de *Stakų Ūta . *
La entrada del saliente mide apenas 3 Km . 
El corte de la 104 dejaria al saliente aislado del territorio de Lituania . 
Simultaneamente se moveria artilleria a Kotovka , territorio bielorruso que esta a 25 kms de Vilnius
Si Lituania responde "militarmente " intentando romper el bloqueo a Dieveniškės , Rusia atacaria con artilleria Vinius ( Donetsk Style )
Ilyosha ha calculado un 77 % de probabilidades de solucion diplomatica y un 11 % de conflicto nuclear


----------



## ZARGON (23 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas de la Milicia Nacional de la LPR han tomado el control de #Zolote y #Gorskoye

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron retirar parcialmente las tropas de la caldera, pero todo esto provocó pérdidas aún mayores. En total, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta área consistió en alrededor de 1,2 mil personas. Según datos preliminares, las pérdidas de Ejército ucraniano asciende a unas 800 personas muertas y heridas. Un gran número de prisioneros


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

Artículo en el RT ruso: "Previsto de antemano": 
un mes antes de iniciarse la 'operación', EEUU preparó lanzacohetes HIMARS 
para su uso en Ucrania 









«Предусмотрели заранее»: за месяц до начала СВО США готовили к применению на Украине ракетные установки HIMARS


Как выяснил RT, Корпус морской пехоты США (United States Marine Corps) в январе 2022 года объявил тендер о переоборудовании 223 армейских грузовиков в машины перезаряжания для ракетных установок HIMARS. Это примерно половина от общего количества HIMARS на вооружении армии США. Модифицированные...




russian.rt.com





_*Según ha averiguado RT, el Cuerpo de Marines de EEUU anunció en enero de 2022 
una licitación para la conversión de 223 camiones del ejército en vehículos de recarga 
para lanzadores de cohetes HIMARS. Es aproximadamente la mitad del número total 
de HIMARS en servicio en el Ejército de EEUU. Washington suministra los sistemas 
modificados a Kiev como parte de la asistencia militar. La fecha del anuncio indica 
que en EEUU se estaban preparando de antemano para un conflicto militar con MLRS, *_
*creen los expertos entrevistados por RT.*


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Solo un detalle que no cambia lo sustancial, es canadiense búlgaro.



Ok. Como el tipo proviene de la Harvard lo clavé mal...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Todas las informaciones de los medios hacen pensar que Rusia tomaría la línea fronteriza entre Polonia y Lituania, y como bien dices, no es así. Otra cosa es que se metan a saco y tomen toda Lituania.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, al ritmo que van en Ucrania no se yo eso de las 48 horas aunque por lo que he leído el ejército lituano es muy inferior al ucraniano, pero creo que en Lituania hay destacados cerca de mil soldados creo que ingleses o alemanes (no digo que pudieran resistir, sino que Rusia se andaría con más cuidado a la hora de tenr que eliminarlos)



Lituania 20.000 soldados


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto , cortisimo porque el clapham esta en shock .
> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia .
> En el Kremlin hay dos facciones : una dura , y otra mas dura
> El Zar , que es aspi , no se decide . La faccion " mas dura " , liderada por Lavrov ( quien lo diria ) propone subordinar las respuestas a paises de la OTAN a CCCP-90K , mas conocido como " Ilyosha " . " Ilyosha " es el mas avanzado sistema de Inteligencia Artificial de Rusia
> ...






Tu crees que podemos gastarnos ya todo lo que nos quede en la cuenta en drogas y rock&roll o guardamos algo para la jubilación?? Ese movimiento es cuanto menos inteligente pero ahora ya si estariamos en guerra aunque Yliosha de sólo un 11 % de probabilidad .. Yliosha no sabe que Biden es gilipollas.


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un tema espinoso que solo está resuelto, creo, en la constitución de los USA, que exige ser nativo para poder optar a la presidencia.
> 
> En otros países se acepta la nacionalidad y así es fácil que en muchos (pasa mucho en los del Este, están llenos de hijos o nietos de emigrados a USA y en no pocos casos serán hijos y nietos de nazis que por eso huyeron) se vayan colando elementos alóctonos que a saber lo que pueden hacer. Lo idea es que la propia ciudadanía rechace a cualquiera que no sea "nacido y criado" en el país, porque esa es una vía muy sencilla para introducir agentes externos que destrocen cualquier país.
> 
> Esto y una regulación seria de los delitos de traición por parte de políticos y su enjuiciamiento (en la mayoría de países ahora es imposible ), son los dos agujeros más grandes que tienen lo que llamamos democracias.



Lo ha calibrado usted. Casi todas las camadas de los nazis evacuados a America
se están colocando en los países del Este a las ordenes de EEUU para lo que vemos.
Ese puede ser un talón de aquiles a nada que el personal nativo se mosquee.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

Así han decidido aislar la península Occidental del continente del resto, cambiando la frontera de Europa de lo Urales al Istmo entre el Báltico y el Mar Negro. 

Pero Europa es la Cristiandad, y Rusia es parte de la Cristiandad y Turquía no es parte de la Cristiandad (aunque su Occidente sí lo es). Eso está por encima de los muros.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Las fuerzas de la Milicia Nacional de la LPR han tomado el control de #Zolote y #Gorskoye
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron retirar parcialmente las tropas de la caldera, pero todo esto provocó pérdidas aún mayores. En total, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta área consistió en alrededor de 1,2 mil personas. Según datos preliminares, las pérdidas de Ejército ucraniano asciende a unas 800 personas muertas y heridas. Un gran número de prisioneros



Parece que las rendiciones son masivas, ultima hora....



Da la impresión que al salir de las ciudades para romper el cerco, lo que ha ocurrido es que se ha desintegrado la resistencia.


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> .. Los rusos intentarán mantener Kalingrado por mar y responderan con todo lo que tengan aunque no creo que se militarmente.



Pues, como ya han contestado en Moscú, diplomáticamente no va a ser... Veremos con que salen,
porque roto el tratado Rusia no va a reconocer las fronteras de Lituania ni su independencia.
Que por eso aceptó Rusia que entrara en la UE.


----------



## Remequilox (23 Jun 2022)

@rejon : MACHÁCALO!!!!!!!! 
Es un prorruso infame!!!!!

*Ucrania: mejor apoyo militar y económico que sanciones*

Víctor Alvargonzález 









Ucrania: mejor apoyo militar y económico que sanciones


Así, a bote pronto, y desde una mente simple como la mía, uno piensa que si se quiere defender a alguien que es agredido lo que tiene que hacer es disparar al agresor, no dispararse a uno mismo. Sobre todo cuando observas que dispararse a uno mismo no detiene al agresor y que lo que lo que si lo...



www.eleconomista.es




_" Es políticamente incorrecto decirlo, pero tras 120 días de guerra da la sensación de que donde realmente funcionan las sanciones es en Europa y en el tercer mundo y no tanto en Rusia. "
" ...vemos que* donde las sanciones "funcionan" como un reloj es en Europa y en el tercer mundo.* "
" si sacas del mercado al segundo productor mundial de crudo, lo normal es que, a menor oferta, suba el precio. Pero es que, además, ese productor sigue sacando petróleo por otro lado, que acaba llegando al mercado. "
" El razonamiento es también válido para el grano (Rusia es uno de los mayores productores del mundo, Ucrania sólo es el 5º). "
" efecto secundario todavía más perverso: Rusia está ganando más que nunca por la venta de petróleo y gas, lo que compensa el efecto de sanciones que pudieran estar funcionando. "
" Lo que en occidente es un "cabreo" ciudadano en el tercer mundo es hambruna acompañada de inflación. El caldo de cultivo perfecto para estallidos sociales y escenario perfecto para que tanto rusos como chinos aprovechen la ocasión para "ayudar" y ampliar su área de influencia. "_

A este paso, ya me veo que el 7º paquete de "sanciones" a Rusia consistirá en levantar todas las sanciones anteriores, incluidas las de 2014 vigentes por lo de Crimea, y gritar MUY alto "Jódete Putin!".

Nota: veo la prensa hispana con bastante disidencia respecto del "discurso único oficial". Supongo que como durante el coronatimo, la subvención correspondiente está tardando en llegar......


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me recuerda al hilo de las elecciones USA, trust the plan, krankens y SCOTUS...
> 
> Para al final tener que aceptar la realidad



La realidad de Sleepy Biden es muy triste. El presi mas votado y tal.


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parace que las rendiciones son masivas, ultima hora....
> 
> 
> 
> Da la impresión que al salir de las ciudades para romper el cerco, lo que ha ocurrido es que se ha desintegrado la resistencia.



El follayankees pro OTAN y rusofobo YAGO dirá que es una evacuación estratégica y calculada. Ja ja ja .


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues, como ya han contestado en Moscú, diplomáticamente no va a ser... Veremos con que salen,
> porque roto el tratado Rusia no va a reconocer las fronteras de Lituania ni su independencia.
> Que por eso aceptó Rusia que entrara en la UE.



Militarmente no responderán pero algo estarán preparando porque de rositas no se van a ir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Batallón Aidar en fábrica Azot de svierodonestk comenzará a rendirse esta noche.

Fuente Tass.

R. Checa ha agotado armas para suministrar a Ukras.

Fuente ministro Petr Fiala


----------



## pemebe (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

* "A partir de ahora, el gas es un bien escaso": Alemania activa el nivel de alerta del plan nacional de emergencia gasística *

"Incluso si no lo perciben de esa manera, estamos en una crisis de gas", declaró el vicecanciller y el ministro de Economía del país, Robert Habeck.


El vicecanciller y el ministro de economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck.Michael Kappeler / picture alliance / Gettyimages.ru
El Gobierno Federal de Alemania ha activado este jueves el segundo nivel del plan nacional de emergencia de gas, pasando a la fase de alerta, ante la reducción del suministro gasístico de Rusia, anunció el vicecanciller y el ministro de economía del país, Robert Habeck.
El ministro alemán precisó que el país actualmente atraviesa una interrupción en el suministro de gas. "Incluso si no lo perciben de esa manera, *estamos en una crisis de gas*", declaró Habeck, dirigiéndose a la ciudadanía. "A partir de ahora, el *gas es un bien escaso* en Alemania", agregó.


Al mismo tiempo, Habeck aseguró que los suministros están garantizados de momento, pero advirtió a los ciudadanos contra "una* falsa sensación de seguridad*". Asimismo, volvió a insistir a los consumidores en la necesidad de reducir el consumo de gas "ahora, en verano, y luego en invierno".

*El plan de emergencia de gas*



El primer nivel del plan, que consta de *tres fases*, fue activado el pasado 30 de marzo para establecer un equipo de crisis en el Ministerio de Economía e intensificar el monitoreo de la situación del suministro de gas.

Aunque la nueva fase del plan no supone cambios drásticos con respecto al primer nivel, obliga a los agentes del mercado a mitigar las interrupciones mediante medidas a corto plazo e impulsar los suministros de gas de fuentes alternativas.

Esto, en cambio, puede acarrear consecuencias significativas para las empresas y los consumidores en el caso de que los proveedores de energía *trasladen sus gastos elevados de compra directamente a sus clientes*.

No obstante, el ministro precisó que a las empresas energéticas *no se les permite, de momento, aumentar los precios* de gas para los consumidores, medida que solo puede llevarse a efecto ante una "reducción considerable de la cantidad total del gas importado" a Alemania.

La tercera fase del plan, la fase de emergencia, se activa cuando hay "una demanda excepcionalmente alta" o una "interrupción significativa" de los suministros gasísticos. En este caso, el Gobierno se interviene activamente en la situación del mercado energético y pasa a un régimen de *racionamiento del gas*, que, en primer lugar, afecta a la industria.

*"Un ataque económico"*
La semana pasada, la empresa estatal rusa Gazprom advirtió que se ve obligada a reducir el flujo de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream, una de las principales rutas de suministro de gas ruso a Europa. Según indicó la empresa, el motivo se debe a que la compañía alemana Siemens aún no le había devuelto el equipo técnico utilizado para bombear el gas, que se encontraba en reparación.

En su discurso, el ministro alemán opinó que la reducción de los suministros rusos supone "un *ataque económico*" orquestado por el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin para subir los precios de energía en Europa. "Estamos luchando contra eso. Pero será un camino difícil que nosotros como país ahora tenemos que tomar", expresó. "Quiero subrayar que este escenario siempre ha sido una amenaza y por eso llevábamos preparándonos desde diciembre de 2021", dijo Habeck.

Este miércoles, el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, volvió a atribuir el aumento de los precios energéticos a la operación militar rusa en Ucrania lanzada por el presidente ruso. En su discurso, el mandatario instó al Congreso a suspender los impuestos sobre la gasolina y el diésel ante "el *aumento de precios de Putin*".

*"Rusia es el proveedor de la estabilidad energética"*
Por su parte, el director general de Gazprom, Alexéi Miller, comentó la reducción de los suministros y explicó que los precios elevados de gas en Europa son resultado de las decisiones de los propios reguladores europeos. "*Siemens no puede devolver la turbina de la fábrica*. Les dicen: 'no se puede, [hay] sanciones'", explicó.

Mientras, recordó que Rusia siempre cumplía sus obligaciones contractuales. "Rusia es la estabilidad energética. Rusia es el proveedor de la estabilidad energética a los amigos de Rusia", concluyó.

Mientras, el exministro ruso de Energía, Alexánder Novak, dijo que los socios europeos "primero hacen algo y luego piensan cómo salir de la situación". "Los políticos piensan en sí mismos y en sus elecciones, trasladando [los costos] a los consumidores. En EE.UU. hay precios récord en las gasolineras y también en Europa. Es una *planificación de mala calidad de la propia seguridad energética*", expresó.


La semana pasada, Alemania, uno de los países que más dependen del gas de Rusia, anunció sus planes para impulsar el uso del carbón ante el agravamiento de la situación tras la reducción del flujo del gas ruso.
En particular, el nuevo plan revelado por el vicecanciller y ministro de Economía del país, Robert Habeck, prevé intensificar el uso de las *centrales eléctricas de carbón* como fuente alternativa de energía para la producción de electricidad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Lituania modificará las sanciones impuestas a Rusia ya que CE modificará la interpretación.

Irytas.lt

Ja,ja,ja


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Sin romperla ni mancharla


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * "A partir de ahora, el gas es un bien escaso": Alemania activa el nivel de alerta del plan nacional de emergencia gasística *
> 
> "Incluso si no lo perciben de esa manera, estamos en una crisis de gas", declaró el vicecanciller y el ministro de Economía del país, Robert Habeck.
> 
> ...




Y es verano, se va a liar más gorda, no somos conscientes...otoño a 3 euros el litro.

Se le ha muerto otro gatito a Greta.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Izquierda española...que os den por culo.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

"Aquí es donde han estado recientemente las posiciones de las AFU".

Imágenes desde la línea del frente - ya en las afueras del sur de Lysychansk. Los combates tienen lugar por el pueblo suburbano de Bila Hora.

"Nuestra artillería está trabajando, destruyendo primero los bastiones enemigos y ayudándonos a avanzar", informa un militar en un informe de @milchronicles









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos están difundiendo una falsa epidemia de cólera en Mariupol.
El hecho de que no haya cólera y la información sea fácilmente verificable no los detiene, por supuesto. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Han aparecido inscripciones "Odessa es Rusia" en Odessa - informan nuestros lectores

La lengua rusa fue prohibida ayer en las escuelas de la región de Odessa. Hoy han aparecido estas pintadas en los patios de la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

El sistema de misiles antitanque Stugna-P busca acogida en el ejército de la DNR

Fuimos a dar un paseo por el norte de la región de Kharkiv y encontramos los sistemas de misiles antitanque.

Los entregamos gratuitamente a la milicia de la DNR y estamos dispuestos a entregarlos en Slavyansk o Kharkiv en un futuro próximo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Militarmente no responderán pero algo estarán preparando porque de rositas no se van a ir.



Mirate el útimo post de @clapham5 ... Da miedito pero tiene sentido.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés: las autoridades rusas notifican que un empleado de la embajada francesa debe abandonar el país









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Uralvagonzavod agradece a Macron por el trofeo "César" SAU frances

Anteriormente, el famoso abogado y político francés Régis de Castelnau dijo que Rusia capturó 2 caeser francés intactos En Ucrania y ahora los está estudiando en Uralvagonzavod.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Se confirma la primera baja de combate LGBT en las filas de las AFU

El asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano, Gerashchenko, dijo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Noticias de última hora sobre el caldero Zoloto-Gorsky

La agrupación "*O*tvazhny" ha tomado el control total de los asentamientos de Mirny Dolina, Podlesnaya, Loskutovka, Rai-Alexandrovka. La lucha está en marcha para Volcheyarovka. Hay informes de que la Milicia Popular del LNR ha tomado prácticamente Gorske y Zolote.

Las AFU intentaron retirar parcialmente las tropas de la caldera, pero todo ello se tradujo en pérdidas aún mayores. En total, la agrupación de las AFU en la zona contaba con unos 1.200 hombres. Según los datos preliminares, las pérdidas de los combatientes ucranianos ascienden a unos 800 hombres muertos y heridos. Hay un gran número de presos.

Todo apunta a que esto es realmente el principio del fin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## piru (23 Jun 2022)

Creo que no se ha puesto el video completo de la entrevista de la BBC al padre de Ekaterina Lavrova .

Video con la entrevista completa y subtítulos en español buenos:


----------



## Remequilox (23 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lituania modificará las sanciones impuestas a Rusia ya que CE modificará la interpretación.
> 
> Irytas.lt
> 
> Ja,ja,ja



Esto va a acabar como lo del pago en rublos del gas.
Al final, era o pagas (y yo cobro) o te quedas sin gas. Y claro, casi todos al final decidieron pagar.
Eso sí, la Comisión Europea tuvo que sacar una "interpretación" donde concluían que si tú pagabas "inicialmente" en euros o dólares, y a continuación, en unidad de acto, emitías una autodeclaración responsable donde decías que con eso "entendías que ya estabas liberado del pago", que sí cumplías las sanciones. 
Ya luego, si esos euros o dólares eran llevados al mercado de capitales y Gazprombank compraba rublos con ellos, con solo que tú "cerrases los ojos y no lo vieras", no habías pecado.

Algo similar inventarán, una autodeclaración responsable donde se declare que "NO es mercancía-en-tránsito", y apañados.
Técnicamente (a nivel comercial y mercantil) ninguna mercancía que se transporte entre Rusia y Rusia es "mercancía en tránsito"; en todo caso, son "compras foráneas", "que transitan por...".
Es cuestión de una coma, ",".
Las sanciones se aplican a "mercancías en tránsito", pero no a "mercancías, en transito".


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

La situación a partir de las 12:00. Dirección de Ugledar.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron por la mañana en dirección a Yegorovka con una compañía reforzada.

El convoy enemigo fue detectado oportunamente por un UAV de la OBTF del Ministerio del Interior de la DNR. La infantería enemiga fue alcanzada por los disparos. La infantería enemiga se dispersó en las "zonas verdes" y se produjo una batalla.

Según se supo por los prisioneros, hoy a las 8:30 debían haber capturado Yegorovka, pero algo salió mal.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (23 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sugiero forovogue y forochicas tienen informacion muy sensible creeme



y sin duda mucho más veraz


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Creo que no se ha puesto el video completo de la entrevista de la BBC al padre de Ekaterina Lavrova .
> 
> Video con la entrevista completa y subtítulos en español buenos:



Yo siempre he pensado que el verdadero jefe de Putin es Lavrov y va a ser su sustituto.

Por otra parte todas las preguntas del entrevistador son capciosas, llenas de falacias y torticeras. El grado de cinismo de los medios anglos es indignante.


----------



## Elimina (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿Quién es esa? ¿es importante?
De verdad, no conozco a los personajes de la tele desde que Rajoy se ventiló la botella de Jack Daniels
EDITO: ¿o era Cardhu?


----------



## Snowball (23 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa? ¿es importante?
> De verdad, no conozco a los personajes de la tele desde que Rajoy se ventiló la botella de Jack Daniels



Una niña pija cuya pareja es otro niño rico progre


----------



## Snowball (23 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa? ¿es importante?
> De verdad, no conozco a los personajes de la tele desde que Rajoy se ventiló la botella de Jack Daniels



Una niña pija cuya pareja es otro niño rico progre


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

El ataque del ejército ucraniano a tres plataformas de perforación de Chornomorneftegaz ha provocado un importante vertido de petróleo en el Mar Negro. La marea negra cubre unos 9 kilómetros cuadrados y se dirige hacia la costa rumana.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

"Todos somos voluntarios, les pedimos que nos saquen del frente".

Otro quejica.
Esta vez del 9º Batallón. De la apelación a los comandantes podemos aprender que:

1. El batallón tenía PPD en Konstantinovka y estaba en el frente desde el 14 de mayo.
2. No tenía apoyo de artillería.
3. No hay armas antitanque.
4. Como resultado de la artillería rusa y el fuego de los tanques había muchos muertos y heridos.
5. No se utilizaron medios de ingeniería para equipar los puestos.
6. La moral del personal restante está deprimida, la mayoría está desmoralizada por lo que está sucediendo. El comando no es de confianza.
7. Cuando se ofreció al personal escribir un artículo sobre su disposición a ir al frente a pesar de todo lo anterior, la mayoría se negó a hacerlo.
8. Se decidió enviar a la unidad al lugar de formación, pero luego cambiaron de opinión en la cúpula y siguen en Kostyantynivka. No quieren luchar en esas condiciones y exigen que se les envíe a casa para volver a formarse y rearmarse.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lituania modificará las sanciones impuestas a Rusia ya que CE modificará la interpretación.
> 
> Irytas.lt
> 
> Ja,ja,ja



En Septiembre.

"Vamos a quitar las sanciones a Rusia porque somos generosos con el pueblo ruso y no queremos que sufra".


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La izquierda dicen ellos que son ... Pero eso, lo dicen ellos y nadie más.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Y hoy ha surgido otra estúpida ficción sobre Mariupol.
Al parecer, los cadáveres son retirados por tractores allí.
De hecho, desde abril han salido muchos vídeos de Mariupol sobre el reentierro de civiles y soldados de las AFU muertos. Ya se han habilitado cementerios en las afueras de la ciudad, donde se están llevando a cabo los entierros. Al mismo tiempo, se está trabajando para establecer las identidades de los muertos, que pueden ser utilizadas por los familiares de los civiles y los soldados ucranianos caídos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





*Falso*: En Mariupol, los militares rusos tratan a los civiles muertos como si fueran basura: los cadáveres son desenterrados y cargados en tractores. Así lo anunció el asesor del alcalde, Petro Andryushchenko.​​*Pravda*: Los expertos médicos forenses empezaron a trabajar en la ciudad y las "tumbas" espontáneas están siendo trasladadas a los cementerios - la gente quiere ser enterrada como es debido. Para ello se han destinado varios lugares especialmente en Mariupol, informa la periodista Yulia Voronina.​​La exhumación de los cuerpos se lleva a cabo para establecer la identidad del fallecido y todas las acciones se registran cuidadosamente. El material de ADN se toma necesariamente. Los familiares pueden proporcionar sus muestras de ADN de forma gratuita para poder determinar dónde fueron enterrados sus seres queridos. Los cuerpos de los soldados de las AFU también están enterrados: Kiev simplemente ha renunciado a su ejército.​​







Война с фейками


Препарируем фейки и даем ссылки на опровержения. Аналитика: @warfakeres Предложить фейк: @military_fakes_bot Сотрудничество: @ads_warfakes_bot




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​​_

_​


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Primero JAMAS tergiverses lo que otro diga, para que PUEDAS AUTOCONTESTARTE a tí mismo...
> 
> Me pones el párrafo dónde dije que los sovíeticos vivían mejor que los estadounidenses????, por favor, para QUE ENTIENDAS EL CACAO EN QUE TU TE METES...
> 
> ...



Si dices que la URSS ganó la Guerra Fría, como así has afirmado, debería haber datos que refuten esa afirmación, los ciudadanos de esa nación "ganadora" deberían tener alguna ventaja frente a los de la "perdedora", es lógico pensarlo así, los estados son necesarios para la gente, no? 

Hitler, como ahora Putin se metieron en algo que no podían ganar, primero porque significa una conquista de territorio y luego, porque establecen el concepto de nación a un grupo de gente, lo que siempre termina siendo absurdo, como lo es, en sí, el concepto de estado nación, el cual no define a nadie, realmente. Las personas no somos "una nación", y eso es algo que, gracias a un cierto grado de globalismo, estamos consiguiendo aprender y, por tanto, despojar, espero que eso se continúe dando, porque es nuestra mayor esperanza como humanidad, despojarnos de esa absurda idea.

Hablas como si en el mundo, hoy día se diera una suerte de "liberalismo", yo creo que, o bien no tienes esos conceptos claros o mientes a sabiendas para dar peso a tus comentarios, en fin....llamar "liberalismo" a lo que vivimos en España, pues....qué hago? me rio?

Continuamente estás influyendo en un país extranjero, desde el momento en el que hablas....yo que sé, con un americano, lo estás haciendo, so, se hace y es bueno, de hecho, hay que hacerlo mucho más, se trata de derribar este orden basado en chorradas colectivistas

Si, crisis, bla bla, pero para crecer se necesita producir (aquí y en Marte)y para producir se necesita libertad (aquí y en Marte, podréis tratar de eliminar eso, pero te aseguro que muchos nos vamos a defender...si quieres guerra, pues guerra


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Será todo el despropósito que quieras (*y lo dijo Yago, no yo*), pero *que va lento, va lento.*
> 
> _¿Lento es bueno?_... a saber, puede que si... *pero es LENTO.*
> 
> ...



Pero el concepto lento es por comparación. Lento con respecto a qué. ¿Son rápidos o lentos 15 segundos? Depende para qué. Para una carrera de 100 metros son lentísimo pero para una de 200 es rapidísimo. Así que el concepto lento es variable porque depende con qué lo compares. Lo que a usted le puede parecer lento a otros les puede parecer rápido. Desconocemos demasiados factores.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

"Tuvimos la sensación de que íbamos a ser reciclados".

Y algunos más quejumbrosos (en grupos).
La 1ª Compañía del 74º Batallón Volkssturm de Kirovograd está en la línea.
Mantienen posiciones cerca de Voronovo (cerca de Severodonetsk).

1. Se prometió artillería pero no se dio.
2. No hay armas de imagen térmica ni antitanques.
3. Durante 10 días, la empresa estuvo en los puestos sin comunicación.
4. Hubo bajas en la compañía, así como un gran número de personas conmocionadas y enfermas.
5. Hay problemas con el agua y los medicamentos.
6. No se confía en el mando superior y se le pide que se ocupe de ello.
7. La actitud de los mandos ha provocado que el personal sienta que sólo quiere ser eliminado en sus puestos.
8. Se les pide que los saquen del frente para que reciban tratamiento médico y psicológico.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Burbruxista (23 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Creo que eso de la defensa mutua y los tratados de la OTAN para sus países miembros es más un mito que otra cosa ,muchos prootaneros se lo creen de verdad , los muy ilusos.
> Esos tratados valen lo que decida Washington, si no quiere involucrarse en una guerra con Rusia, estoy seguro que en caso de ataque a Lituania o cualquier otro país súbdito del imperio se limpiaran el culo con ellos y no moverán un dedo, vamos como si lo viera.



Pues yo creo que estáis equivocados.

Los que toman las decisiones, llamémosle “Alta política“ por abreviar, no es tal u otro país, ni tal u otra organización, son personas con su agenda más o menos colectiva particular que tienen copados y controlados los puestos de poder en países y organizaciones, y que en este caso están usando a USA y a la OTAN como herramienta para alcanzar los objetivos de su agenda. Esta gente no tiene ningún respeto por la vida de esta persona o la otra, sea de un país u otro, ahora mismo están enviando a la picadora de carne a miles de ucranianos, pero les importa tres cuartos de nada que fueran lituanos, estadounidenses, o esquimales. La única razón por la que no usan personas de determinada nacionalidad, por ejemplo estadounidense, será probablemente porque la polvareda que se puede armar si hay muchos muertos va en contra de sus intereses, y no porque les una ningún sentimiento patriótico.

Así que todo depende de cuáles sean los intereses de esta gente. Si les interesa un cristo en Lituania, pues mandarán a los polacos, a los alemanes, a los españoles o a los escoceses si es que se dejan engañar. Y siendo que parece evidente de momento que todo lo que sea ir navajeando a Rusia es objetivo top para ellos, pues probablemente si pueden liarla en Lituania, lo harán.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (23 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Una niña pija cuya pareja es otro niño rico progre



Todos estos, así como una buena parte de los podemitas, terminarán en el PSOE. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Creo que no se ha puesto el video completo de la entrevista de la BBC al padre de Ekaterina Lavrova .
> 
> Video con la entrevista completa y subtítulos en español buenos:



Hemos vistos al equivalente OTANIANO o Americano entrevistado en Rusia?? Pués eso.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)

450 residentes de Kherson ya han ingresado al ejército ruso, estos son ex soldados y oficiales, policías y guardias fronterizos ...
Gracias por la ELECCIÓN CORRECTA!!!
22/06/2022


Por el número de obituarios hoy en Ucrania hay un REGISTRO... 847 en UN día!!!
Arestovich!!! NUESTRA PERSONA!!!
23/06/2022


Caldero Gorskoe-Zolotoe1-4, el 23/06/2022, 240 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya se han rendido ...
Por cierto, el frente se movió por todas partes y por todo el río S. Donets también


Hay informes sobre la ciudad de Seversk, ha comenzado el lío allí ... 23/06/2022


Ha comenzado la "evacuación" de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Belaya Gora ... La guarnición restante se está rindiendo ... Los comandantes lograron escapar ... 23/06/2022


Los que ahora verás rendidos en la zona de Loskutovka-Rai-Aleksandrovka, no comieron durante dos días, te lo cuentan en el siguiente video.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Jun 2022)

Belt and Road Iniatitive, uno de los motivos del corte de la UE a Rusia sobre el ferroviario a Kaliningrado. Implica un feo a China por la que los dos países van a seguir colaborando estrechamente.

(Si alguien puede poner de la wiki en inglés sobre el BRI, se entenderá mejor)


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Jun 2022)

buenoooooooooooo parece que los calderinos hoy tan en plena ebullición

pingüino gilipollenkooooooooooooooooooooo otra birraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

La integración de Ucrania en la UE puede llevar a su destrucción, no a su fortalecimiento - Euractiv

El Primer Ministro portugués, António Costa, declaró a una publicación francesa.

"Y puede incluso convertirse en una trampa para la propia Ucrania si no se toman decisiones coherentes", añadió el político. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Europa puede sacrificar un trozo de Lituania para evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial

Rusia puede decidir lanzar una ofensiva contra Lituania para apoderarse del corredor de Suvalki (entre Bielorrusia y Kaliningrado), dijo Mikhail Samus, experto del Centro de Estudios sobre Ejército, Conversión y Desarme.

Rusia y Bielorrusia practicaron repetidamente la toma del corredor de Suvalki durante el ejercicio "Oeste" (según la leyenda del ejercicio, el estado aliado luchó contra la ficticia Weishnoriya).

En caso de una ofensiva de este tipo, los países de la OTAN "pueden adoptar la posición de sacrificar parte de Lituania, dar un corredor a Rusia ... y evitar la escalada hacia una tercera guerra mundial", dijo Samus.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2022)

La otra cumbre (anti) OTAN de Madrid


Colectivos antimilitaristas, organizaciones ecologistas y partidos se manifiestan el domingo en una marcha por la paz y organizan un cónclave alternativo al de la Alianza Atlántica durante el fin de semana




www.eldiario.es


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver ..... pero no eran Maduro y los iraníes los que les daban la pasta?


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2022)

10 días de lucha indįgena contra las privatizaciones.
Conaie ya se cargó hace 20 años a Bucaram y Mahuad en Ecuador.
Se vienen cositas antiliberales.








El movimiento indígena ecuatoriano arrincona al presidente neoliberal Guillermo Lasso


El Paro Nacional liderado por la confederación indígena ecuatoriana cumple diez días y compromete la aplicación de la agenda privatizadora del Gobierno.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

El 6º Regimiento Cosaco junto con el regimiento especial AHMAT 1 liberó Kamyshevakha Malaya.
Los cosacos del 6º Regimiento Cosaco liberaron Zolote-1, Zolote-2, Zolote-3, Zolote-4, Persyanovka (Malaya Mykolayivka).

Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en el pueblo de Gorske.

La victoria será nuestra.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> buenoooooooooooo parece que los calderinos hoy tan en plena ebullición
> 
> pingüino gilipollenkooooooooooooooooooooo otra birraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY





Me encanta el olor y el sonido del chofnchof del puchero una vez rompe a hervir. 

Me huele a niñez y abuelas. Me dormía se placer mira tu


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

El Gauleiter de los territorios de la RNL ocupados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas (de las que quedan pocas) declaró que, debido a la situación en el frente, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas podrían (!) tener que retirarse de Lisychansk y Severodonetsk después de que las tropas rusas tomaran Rai-Alexandrovka y Loskutivka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a Kodema y Semigorje. Las autoridades locales confirman que estos asentamientos aún no han sido tomados esta tarde y están bajo el control del enemigo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

"Un golpe directo a una casa se ve así".

El corresponsal de Izvestia Semyon Yeremin se encontraba en el sótano de un edificio de apartamentos en Donetsk cuando un proyectil de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas impactó en el edificio. Hubo un terrible estruendo y cayeron cristales; fue un milagro que el equipo de cámaras no fuera golpeado. El periodista expresó su esperanza de que los habitantes del edificio hubieran conseguido bajar al refugio.









IZ.RU


Официальный канал Известия IZ.RU




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Los suscriptores nos dicen:

Los ucranianos que intentan retirarse de Lisichansk están siendo alcanzados por todo tipo de armas, incluyendo la aviación y los misiles de alta precisión.

Todas las carreteras del oeste hacia Lysychansk están en llamas.

Un convoy de ucranianos que iba desde la autopista Melnikov hasta el dispensario ha sido completamente destruido.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 10 días de lucha indįgena contra las privatizaciones.
> Conaie ya se cargó hace 20 años a Bucaram y Mahuad en Ecuador.
> Se vienen cositas antiliberales.
> 
> ...



Yo cuando veo esas cosas de "presidente neoliberal" me tranquilizo, porque demuestra que son películas las que se montan, y por tanto, no son peligrosas


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Ya, seguro que la chica se cambiaba por la vida de un hindú....si, claro....si....si.....


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A más facha, mås OTAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí pero hablamos de dos tercios de los encuestados de izquierda. Y más del 80% del total. 
"Quién te ha visto amigo y quién te ve"....
Del referendum del 86 ahora.,. Es brutal, sencillamente brutal.


----------



## Nico (23 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Lento pero seguro, терпение мой друг





Pirro dijo:


> Bueno, todo depende de la variable que estemos valorando.





Seronoser dijo:


> Una operación Militar profunda no se mide por su rapidez, sino por su eficacia. Lo hemos dicho en este foro desde hace 3meses.
> Todos emperraos en que Rusia tenía que hacerse con Ucrania en dos semanas…cuando no es la base de la operación militar.





vil. dijo:


> Pues siento disentir, pero no... lento no es lento... DEPENDE, que diría Einstein....





Loignorito dijo:


> Es un error interpretativo. El 'avance' de la Operación Especial no es el avance físico, territorial. El avance consiste en cumplir los objetivos, y en eso van muy pero que muy rápido.





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Pero el concepto lento es por comparación. Lento con respecto a qué.



====

Vaya que ha sido polémico el tema !!  

Separemos las cuestiones:

1) El tema arranca *porque YAGO dijo que van "lento" *(y yo hice una referencia al mismo y Loignorito tomó mi comentario y no el de Yago como referencia para su respuesta) 

2) Comparto con Uds. que para hablar de "lentitud" *hay que hacerlo en relación a otra cosa* y, por caso, como señalaba alguno de los compañeros, puede ser "lento" en relación al territorio conquistado, pero no en relación *a los recursos del enemigo que son destruidos* (en todo caso aclárenselo a Yago)

3) Por si quieren quedarse tranquilos, tendría que linkear el post sobre el "ajedrez" que puse varias semanas atrás en este hilo... en todo combate puede haber momentos de estancamiento (lento), que luego, al derrumbarse las defensas, se convierte en "rápido". No soy yo el que ignora ese hecho.

4) Y finalmente, todo este debate arranca de un cruce de opiniones con Loignorito, que tomó mi comentario sobre los dichos de Yago como si fueran propios y de allí el tema se desvía. En todo caso, cuestión muy común en los temas que avanzan muy rápido y en los que sólo vamos pescando "fragmentos" de las páginas que alcanzamos a leer (que no son todas).

¿Aclarado? 

Esto va "lento" territorialmente (y eso es cierto, vean Zolote por caso), pero eso no significa que "*lento es malo*" (cosa que *NO ESTABA EN DEBATE* aunque *Loignorito* agarró por ese lado mi referencia a los dichos de Yago), porque puede responder *a OTROS OBJETIVOS* -que van "rápido"-

Haya Paz.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*El 83% de los españoles apoya la permanencia en la OTAN y la mayoría ve a Rusia responsable de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Más de cuatro de cada cinco españoles apoyan que *España *permanezca en la *OTAN *mientras que cada vez son más los que consideran que Rusia es la principal amenaza de la que la Alianza les defiende, según se desprende del barómetro especial sobre el conflicto en *Ucrania *y la cumbre de la *OTAN *que ha elaborado el Real Instituto Elcano.

La invasión rusa de *Ucrania *y la percepción de una incipiente amenaza por parte de Moscú han reforzado el apoyo de los españoles hacia la *OTAN*. Así, el 83% respaldan la permanencia, un dato ligeramente superior al 80% del pasado febrero y que viene a mantener el nivel de respaldo que había en noviembre de 2018, cuando era del 78%.









El 83% de los españoles apoya la permanencia en la OTAN y la mayoría ve a Rusia responsable de la guerra en Ucrania


Más de cuatro de cada cinco españoles apoyan que España permanezca en la OTAN mientras que cada vez son más los que consideran que Rusia es la principal amenaza de la que la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)

⚡Nike anunció su intención de retirarse por completo del mercado ruso - Reuters


La noticia de la salida de Nike no tomó por sorpresa a los fabricantes nacionales


----------



## kikepm (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La izquierda dicen ellos que son ... Pero eso, lo dicen ellos y nadie más.



Lo que está claro es que mientras son buenos, son parte de las izquierdas, luego ya se van volviendo malos hasta el momento en que se ha completado su conversión y entonces ya son de derechas. ¿Correcto?


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No me lo creo
> 
> 50 MRLS (incluidos extranjeros) destruidos de una tacada en Nikolaiev?
> 
> ...



A mi, este constante sangrado de armamento europeo, cada vez me está dando más mal rollo...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Todos somos voluntarios, les pedimos que nos saquen del frente".
> 
> Otro quejica.
> Esta vez del 9º Batallón. De la apelación a los comandantes podemos aprender que:
> ...



Vamos, que quieren empezar la partida de nuevo, que no vale así.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ====
> 
> Vaya que ha sido polémico el tema !!
> 
> ...



Cierto, la culpa es mía.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Europa puede sacrificar un trozo de Lituania para evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial
> 
> Rusia puede decidir lanzar una ofensiva contra Lituania para apoderarse del corredor de Suvalki (entre Bielorrusia y Kaliningrado), dijo Mikhail Samus, experto del Centro de Estudios sobre Ejército, Conversión y Desarme.
> 
> ...



Nosotros no somos ejjjjpertos pero ya lo hemos dicho. Si Rusia invade Lituania, la OTAN no va a hacer ABSOLUTAMENTE nada.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ..... pero no eran Maduro y los iraníes los que les daban la pasta?



Calla hombre, Maduro y Venezuela siempre han sido de Eurasia....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (23 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ⚡Nike anunció su intención de retirarse por completo del mercado ruso - Reuters
> 
> 
> La noticia de la salida de Nike no tomó por sorpresa a los fabricantes nacionales












The New, Cyrillic-Dressed Air Max 90 "Moscow" Is Here - KicksGuru


The Air Max 90 was Nike’s first sneaker to get recognition in Russia’s capital, Moscow. The model has been part of the city’s subcultures of football fans, artists, and rappers since the turn of the 21st century. To honor that bond, Nike released the “Moscow” version of the Air Max 90, and the...




kicksguru.com


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí pero hablamos de dos tercios de los encuestados de izquierda. Y más del 80% del total.
> "Quién te ha visto amigo y quién te ve"....
> Del referendum del 86 ahora.,. Es brutal, sencillamente brutal.



Que han oido y que saben los que han respondido esa encuesta del conflicto .. ??? Pues poco o muy poco. Lo que les han contado en la tele y todos sabemos que es una verdad muy a medias, de esas tan a medias que en realidad son mentiras.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi, este constante sangrado de armamento europeo, cada vez me está dando más mal rollo...



Banderastan tiene que estar plagado de grupos de reconocimiento e informadores rusos, seguro que hay un grupo de Spetsnaz en cada paso fronterizo controlando el tráfico de todo tipo.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

Significa que no te mudas a Nueva Delhi...eso significa


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Pues ha bajado algo la credibilidad en las teles, con lo de la vacuna lograron más ...


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*¿Qué es el sistema Himars que EEUU ha enviado a Ucrania y cómo afectará al desarrollo de la guerra?*
Himars (High mobility artillery rocket system) es el nombre que se da a las *plataformas lanzamisiles de alta movilidad *que Ucrania, según ha dicho el ministro de Defensa, ha recibido de EEUU. Cuando se pactó su entrega, *Kiev se comprometió a no atacar con ellas suelo de Rusia.*









¿Qué es el sistema de misiles Himars que EEUU enviará a Ucrania y cómo afectará al desarrollo de la guerra?


En declaraciones al New York Times, Joe Biden ha aclarado la confusión que surgió tras el anuncio del envío de nuevo armamento a Ucrania: "Enviaremos sistemas de misiles...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Banderastan tiene que estar plagado de grupos de reconocimiento e informadores rusos, seguro que hay un grupo de Spetsnaz en cada paso fronterizo controlando el tráfico de todo tipo.



A mi lo que me preocupa es que Europa camina hacia su total indefensión.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *¿Qué es el sistema Himars que EEUU ha enviado a Ucrania y cómo afectará al desarrollo de la guerra?*
> Himars (High mobility artillery rocket system) es el nombre que se da a las *plataformas lanzamisiles de alta movilidad *que Ucrania, según ha dicho el ministro de Defensa, ha recibido de EEUU. Cuando se pactó su entrega, *Kiev se comprometió a no atacar con ellas suelo de Rusia.*
> 
> 
> ...



Chatarra futura.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es que Europa camina hacia su total indefensión.



No mames, carnal. Europa YA está indefensa, espere a que las vacunas comiencen a hacer su auténtico efecto.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania pide a África que rechace las mentiras de Rusia sobre la crisis alimentaria.*
El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba, *ha pedido este jueves al continente africano que rechace las "mentiras" de Moscú sobre la crisis alimentaria y ha culpado al Gobierno de *Vladímir Putin* de estar* jugando a los "juegos del hambre" *con las naciones africanas y el resto del mundo.

En una rueda de prensa virtual organizada a través del centro de medios para África del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, Kuleba explicó que *su país quiere volver a exportar sus productos agrícolas,* cruciales en muchos mercados, lo más pronto posible, pero que actualmente es imposible debido al bloqueo ruso de los puertos ucranianos y al impacto de la guerra en las cosechas.

*"Moscú tiene miedo de que las naciones africanas le den la espalda por la crisis alimentaria que ha causado"*, ha recalcado el ministro, tras argumentar que, ante este continente, los oficiales rusos intentan culpar a Ucrania y a las sanciones impuestas por occidente de las disrupciones que sufre el mercado alimentario. Kuleba ha pedido a los países africanos que tengan en cuenta que *Ucrania siempre fue un proveedor fiable* y ha recalcado que la economía de su país depende en buena medida de sus exportaciones agrícolas.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN adelanta que en la cumbre de Madrid se tomarán "importantes decisiones"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha subrayado este jueves que en la cumbre de líderes de la Alianza en Madrid *se tomarán "importantes decisiones" en cinco áreas "clave"*, como el *apoyo a Ucrania,* el refuerzo de la presencia militar o la aprobación del nuevo Concepto Estratégico, el documento que dirigirá las estrategias de la Alianza en los próximos años

"Hablamos de nuestros preparativos para la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid. Tomaremos importantes decisiones en cinco áreas clave", declaró el político noruego en una declaración a la prensa junto al primer ministro checo, Petr Fiala, con quien Stoltenberg se reunió hoy.

Sobre el Concepto Estratégico, recordó que se trata del "plan rector para el futuro de nuestra Alianza" y que *"establecerá nuestra posición conjunta sobre Rusia, los desafíos emergentes y China, así como sobre nuestra asociación con la Unión Europea, que ha alcanzado niveles sin precedentes"*.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si compara la aparición de chemtrails con las tormentas solares, verá que existe un perfecto sincronismo. Yo ya lo hice.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si compara la aparición de chemtrails con las tormentas solares, verá que existe un perfecto sincronismo. Yo ya lo hice.



En mis tiempos de blogero magufo estudié el tema a fondo, pero eso que menciona no me suena, ¿algún detalle?


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

AZ OSINT
@AZmilitary1

‼El sustituto ruso del SWIFT está listo para las naciones del BRICS-Putin

Putin dijo que los bancos de las naciones BRICS pueden conectarse libremente
al Sistema de Transferencia de Mensajes Financieros (SPFS),la alternativa rusa al SWIFT.

Las instituciones financieras de ya pueden conectarse al SPFS‼.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

Y? quieres una medalla o algo?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nosotros no somos ejjjjpertos pero ya lo hemos dicho. Si Rusia invade Lituania, la OTAN no va a hacer ABSOLUTAMENTE nada.




No van a mover un dedo ni aunque entren en Varsovia porque ni pueden ni tienen cojones para hacerlo.

Deberían darles una lección que la recuerden durante cinco generaciones.


----------



## ccartech (23 Jun 2022)

Situación actual en el bolsillo después de que #RussianArmy y #LPR tomaron el control total de Zolote (soldados en el ayuntamiento: 48.709719, 38.507624) desde el eje sur y oeste. Además, las tropas ingresaron en la ciudad de Hirske desde el norte (Ubicación del edificio: 48.762956, 38.513028).


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2022)

Gustavo Petro contacta con Nicolás Maduro para restablecer la apertura de las fronteras


Los presidentes de Colombia y Venezuela inician un diálogo sobre su disposición de restablecer la normalidad en las fronteras




www.ecorepublicano.es


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En mis tiempos de blogero magufo estudié el tema a fondo, pero eso que menciona no me suena, ¿algún detalle?



Normal, es que pese a que toda la bloguesfera conspiracionista apuntaba a morgellons, nano-robots, tóxicos, etc. y etc., yo era el único 'loco' que en virtud de mi afición por la astronomía me percaté de la sincronicidad y lo publiqué también en mi blog 'magufo'.

Para cerciorarse es sencillo: se apunta usted (y quien quiera) la dirección de *Space Weather*, donde avisan regularmente de cada actividad solar interesante. También la web del *SOHO*, donde puede ver animaciones (recomiendo el C3 (en azul)) y observar por si mismo las eyecciones. Y luego compara si existe o no la sincronicidad.

Y luego de cerciorarse de lo anterior, puede comprobar también las noticias de incendios y explosiones que se producen por todo el orbe después de las susodichas eyecciones o viento solar fuerte. Esto también lo hice hace años y lo volví a hacer hace poco, con idéntico resultado.

Yo deduje que esas estelas químicas servían para evitar los efectos que ahora (no antes, cuando nuestra atmósfera estaba bien y nuestro campo magnético también) provoca el Sol con sus naturales (y normales) evoluciones. Y estos efectos son incendios, explosiones de polvorines civiles y militares, explosiones en petroquímicas, etc.. 

Entiendo que esto es un órdago muy fuerte, por eso no hay que creerse nada y sí comprobarlo si se está interesado.


----------



## ZARGON (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania pide a África que rechace las mentiras de Rusia sobre la crisis alimentaria.*
> El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba, *ha pedido este jueves al continente africano que rechace las "mentiras" de Moscú sobre la crisis alimentaria y ha culpado al Gobierno de *Vladímir Putin* de estar* jugando a los "juegos del hambre" *con las naciones africanas y el resto del mundo.
> 
> En una rueda de prensa virtual organizada a través del centro de medios para África del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, Kuleba explicó que *su país quiere volver a exportar sus productos agrícolas,* cruciales en muchos mercados, lo más pronto posible, pero que actualmente es imposible debido al bloqueo ruso de los puertos ucranianos y al impacto de la guerra en las cosechas.
> ...



El bocazas del Kuleba dirá lo que quiera, pero prensa económica ucraniana (muy antirrusa), DISCREPA

*Se espera grano de Ucrania y exportamos mineral.*








Від України чекають зерно, а ми експортуємо руду


Пропускна здатність вантажних перевезень залізницею до ЄС — 1900 вагонів на добу. Близько половини цього обсягу займає залізна руда. До яких наслідків це може призвести?



www.epravda.com.ua




"_Entonces resulta que Ukrzaliznytsia continúa transportando mineral de hierro con pérdidas, mientras trata de cubrir el "menos" a expensas de otra carga.

Dada la crisis alimentaria mundial y la necesidad de una distribución equilibrada de los limitados recursos ferroviarios entre sectores de la economía, a principios de abril se propuso establecer límites al transporte de diferentes tipos de mercancías en cada cruce fronterizo. Sin embargo, este enfoque no encontró el apoyo del Gobierno.

Parece que sin cambiar los enfoques, Ucrania continuará utilizando las capacidades del ferrocarril principalmente para exportar mineral de hierro, mientras que todos los sitios requerirán mayores exportaciones de alimentos. 

A quién le importa la gente hambrienta de África, Asia y otros territorios, cuando la mano invisible del mercado ha elegido un rumbo para exportar mineral de hierro."_


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y? quieres una medalla o algo?



Pues si,le podemos dar la medalla al payaso mas tontorron.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


Todos estamos alucinando viendo las cosas que suceden en el mundo. Tenemos una supuesta pandemia que ha servido de excusa para arrebatarnos nuestras libertades. Una campaña intensiva y recalcitrante de vacunación, con algo que realmente no son las vacunas clásicas y que ni tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Jun 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Pero el concepto lento es por comparación. Lento con respecto a qué. ¿Son rápidos o lentos 15 segundos? Depende para qué. Para una carrera de 100 metros son lentísimo pero para una de 200 es rapidísimo. Así que el concepto lento es variable porque depende con qué lo compares. Lo que a usted le puede parecer lento a otros les puede parecer rápido. Desconocemos demasiados factores.



Quizás deberían cambiar el sistema de medición.
Si utiliza kilómetros por tiempo, podría resultar lento, pero si se mide muertos por tiempo, la cosa cambia, hablamos de 1000 bajas diarias, que son 83 bajas por hora, 83 familias destrozadas, con sus viudas, sus huérfanos y padres destrozados.
Eso al Yago ese de los cojones le parece lento, ¿acaso quiere que aumenten a 120 muertos por hora?.
Si medimos muertos por kilómetros, no creo que a Ucrania le compense 200 muertos por kilómetro.
Demasiadas familias destrozadas por seguir el dictado de los gUSAnos.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jun 2022)

Así que, Putin está dirigiendo EE.UU... subiendo los precios...









Remarks by President Biden on Gas Prices and Putin's Price Hike | The White House


South Court AuditoriumEisenhower Executive Office Building 2:03 P.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT: Good afternoon, everyone. I'd like to talk to you




www.whitehouse.gov




[/QUOTE]
En sus ratos libres Putin ejerce de ministro de economía en la UE, los fines de semana de secretario del tesoro estadounidense y yantes de dormir siempre se pasa media hora poniendo en orden los asuntos de Finlandia.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Quizás deberían cambiar el sistema de medición.
> Si utiliza kilómetros por tiempo, podría resultar lento, pero si se mide muertos por tiempo, la cosa cambia, hablamos de 1000 bajas diarias, que son 83 bajas por hora, 83 familias destrozadas, con sus viudas, sus huérfanos y padres destrozados.
> Eso al Yago ese de los cojones le parece lento, ¿acaso quiere que aumenten a 120 muertos por hora?.
> Si medimos muertos por kilómetros, no creo que a Ucrania le compense 200 muertos por kilómetro.
> Demasiadas familias destrozadas por seguir el dictado de los gUSAnos.



Pues los que matan bien que hablan ruso para ser "gusanos"...."ez todo una komspirazion, la tierra,,ez plana!"


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Por cierto, hay un conocido de habla rusa en APU con un apellido ruso típico. Su esposa lo llevó allí. Hace diez años, la arrastraron a una iglesia Bautista, y luego arrastró a su esposo allí.
> 
> Los Bautistas tienen mucho miedo de que después de limpiar a Ucrania de los nazis, también se les dará un pie en el trasero, y por lo tanto se ahogan por Ucrania como malos.



Si tienen tanto miedo, seguro que algo han hecho en contra de Rusia desde 1990, los traidores no son apreciados en ningun lugar del mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Normal, es que pese a que toda la bloguesfera conspiracionista apuntaba a morgellons, nano-robots, tóxicos, etc. y etc., yo era el único 'loco' que en virtud de mi afición por la astronomía me percaté de la sincronicidad y lo publiqué también en mi blog 'magufo'.
> 
> Para cerciorarse es sencillo: se apunta usted (y quien quiera) la dirección de *Space Weather*, donde avisan regularmente de cada actividad solar interesante. También la web del *SOHO*, donde puede ver animaciones (recomiendo el C3 (en azul)) y observar por si mismo las eyecciones. Y luego compara si existe o no la sincronicidad.
> 
> ...



Fassinante teoria, pero dudo mucho que la mera actividad solar tenga esos efectos. Se lo que es encender un fuego y le aseguro que no es nada facil.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Preguntale a tu MAMI,que ya veras........


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Al final el nuevo muro de Berlin va a ser la línea imaginaria que una Kaliningrado con Odesa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099803



ese debio ser el verdadero limes romano....pero esa es otra historia...


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi, este constante sangrado de armamento europeo, cada vez me está dando más mal rollo...



Recuerdas cuando Juan tamariz mostraba unas cartas y decía "nada por aquí, nada por allá" y luego terminaba diciendo "tatatachán" y aparecía la carta donde menos te le esperabas, pues verás que risas cuando esas armas aparezcan donde menos te lo esperas.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Posiciones rotas de la 28ª brigada de las AFU al sur del pueblo de Luparevo, región de Mykolaiv









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Los países bálticos desaparecerían si Rusia los invadiera, debido al ineficaz plan de la OTAN para defenderlos

El Primer Ministro estonio, Kaja Kallas, declaró al Financial Times. Pidió el envío de al menos 20-25.000 soldados de la OTAN a cada uno de los países bálticos.

El plan actual de la OTAN implica que los Estados bálticos, en caso de invasión rusa, "podrían permanecer bajo control ruso durante 180 días antes de que la alianza los libere".

"Si se compara el tamaño de Ucrania con el de los países bálticos, significaría la destrucción total de los países y de nuestra cultura. Si han estado en Tallin y conocen nuestra vieja ciudad y su historia centenaria, todo esto quedaría aniquilado, incluida nuestra gente, nuestro pueblo", dijo el primer ministro estonio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Putin tiene la intención de anunciar el fin de la guerra en Ucrania a fines de agosto: diplomático Oleg Sharp.

Según Oleg Sharp, el presidente de la Federación Rusa declarará la "victoria" en la guerra contra Ucrania, independientemente de la situación en el frente. Después de eso, planean construir una defensa de varias capas en los territorios ocupados para arreglar la línea existente en ese momento.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, tiene la intención de anunciar la "finalización victoriosa de una operación militar especial" en el territorio de Ucrania 2 o 3 semanas antes del inicio de votación en Rusia, que tendrá lugar el 11 de septiembre. Así lo contó el diplomático ucraniano Oleg Sharp.


----------



## ZARGON (23 Jun 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que el comando ruso está planeando un aterrizaje en el área de Dmitrovka (al este de Ochakov). En el futuro, está previsto aislar la guarnición ucraniana en la ciudad y tomar el control de la carretera Nikolaev-Odessa en el área de Krivoy Balka.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Los terroristas de las AFU atacan una escuela y templos en Donetsk, hiriendo y matando a personas
▪ La escuela nº 47 del distrito Kiev (_Donetsk)_ sufrió daños.
Un civil nacido en 1948 murió en un ataque contra una iglesia en la aldea de Hirnyak, en el distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk. Víctor, un sacerdote, y Elena, una anciana de la iglesia, resultaron heridos.
▪ Un hombre nacido en 1986 resultó herido en un bombardeo del distrito de Kiev. Las tuberías de gas y los edificios residenciales sufrieron daños.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)

de RT

La UE no está tratando de imponer un "_bloqueo_" a la región rusa de Kaliningrado y revisará sus directrices de sanciones para evitar "_bloquear_" el tráfico que entra y sale del exclave, dijo el jueves el principal diplomático del bloque, Josep Borrell.

Las acciones de Lituania para restringir el tránsito hacia y desde Kaliningrado, implementadas bajo las directrices de la Comisión de la UE, están dirigidas principalmente a prevenir la elusión de las sanciones antirrusas impuestas sobre el conflicto en curso en Ucrania, explicó Borrell.

_"Queremos hacer controles que puedan evitar cualquier tipo de evitación de sanciones, y no prevenir el tráfico. Y la Comisión [europea] y el Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior van a revisar las directrices para aclarar que no queremos bloquear o prevenir el tráfico entre Rusia y Kaliningrado", _dijo el diplomático en una conferencia de prensa.


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Josep Borrell, jefe de la diplomacia europea, dijo que la UE revisaría las directivas sobre sanciones que restringen el tránsito a la región de Kaliningrado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jun 2022)

Las AFU "se cocinan en la caldera": Tropas del Donbass en el Zolote liberado

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas establecieron puntos de tiro y cuarteles en edificios residenciales de Zolote. Desde aquí bombardearon Pervomaisk y otras ciudades del LNR, escondiéndose detrás de edificios residenciales.
El tanque impactado y otros equipos atestiguan el trabajo preciso de la artillería de los defensores del Donbass, informa Denis Kulaga, el corresponsal de iz.ru.

Los combatientes del LNR han tomado los almacenes de armas y provisiones: hay muchas cajas con municiones y equipos, ATGMs y NLAWs.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

Informe sobre Zolote y Nicolaev (20 min.)

*¡¡¡EJERCITO RUSO LOGRA IMPRESIONANTE AVANCE Y CIERRA LA TAPA DEL CALDERO EN LA CIUDAD DE ZOLOTE!!*



*The advance of Russian Paratroopers to Zolotoe Cauldron of trapped 3k Ukrainian reservists: BMD-4s*


----------



## bigmaller (23 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países bálticos desaparecerían si Rusia los invadiera, debido al ineficaz plan de la OTAN para defenderlos
> 
> El Primer Ministro estonio, Kaja Kallas, declaró al Financial Times... ..... Bla blabla



Estos subnormales profundos aun no se gna dado cuenta de que OTAN desde hace treinta añis no es mas que un puto mercado cautivo de bienes y servicios anglo....un huevo vacio con un cascaron reluciente


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Josep Borrell, jefe de la diplomacia europea, dijo que la UE revisaría las directivas sobre sanciones que restringen el tránsito a la región de Kaliningrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducción al español (castellano para los mongolos):
"me he equivocado, lo siento mucho, no volverá a pasar.
Borrell se ha dado cuenta que el huevo que tiene no es tan grande como los de Putin.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

⚡ La inteligencia militar británica cree que el ritmo de la ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania se ralentizará en los próximos meses, ya que el ejército ruso se está quedando sin recursos, dijo el Primer Ministro británico, Boris Johnson, en una entrevista con el Sueddeutsche Zeitung.

“Nuestra inteligencia militar cree que en los próximos meses Rusia puede llegar a un punto en el que ya no avanzará porque ha agotado sus recursos. Entonces tenemos que ayudar a los ucranianos a cambiar la dinámica”, dijo Johnson.

“En la medida en que los ucranianos puedan lanzar una contraofensiva, debe ser apoyada. Con las armas que nos exigen”, añadió el Primer Ministro británico.

Cuando se le preguntó cómo sería una victoria para Ucrania o una derrota para Putin, Johnson respondió que, como mínimo, se debe restaurar el statu quo anterior al 24 de febrero y obligar a las tropas rusas a abandonar los territorios ucranianos ocupados.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (23 Jun 2022)

Diplomatico el


porconsiguiente dijo:


> Traducción al español (castellano para los mongolos):
> "me he equivocado, lo siento mucho, no volverá a pasar.
> Borrell se ha dado cuenta que el huevo que tiene no es tan grande como los de Putin.




Ese no es más que un montón de mierda, como todo Bruselas.

A ver si les da un puto infarto esta noche y mañana no se levanta ninguno


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

España encarga 20 cazas Eurofighter al consorcio encabezado por BAE SYSTEMS.









Spain orders 20 new Eurofighter Typhoon jets


The order from Spain maintains Typhoon production in the UK beyond the middle of the decade say BAE Systems.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## frangelico (23 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> España encarga 20 cazas Eurofighter al consorcio encabezado por BAE SYSTEMS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos son los que deberían reemplazar a los F-18 de Gando, que se caen a trozos. Pero sospecho que los dejarán en una base peninsular y llevarán a Gando F-18 menos viejos o bien Eurofighter de los primeros y sin actualizar. España siempre tiene en Canarias peores armas y eso da la impresión de obedecer a un pacto secreto con el sultán.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Felipe VI: “Las Fuerzas Armadas están preparadas para cualquier escenario”.
> 
> para huir en retirada seguro.
> 
> ...



Los socialistas quieren que estemos indefensos y que nos invada Marruecos, otra cosa no se puede entender, cualquier otro gobierno estaria armandose hasta los dientes y construyendo misiles que puedan arrasar Rabat y Casablanca, en caso de ser necesario.


----------



## damnun_infectum (23 Jun 2022)

A ver...por favor, es serio...no reirse:

Los alemanes este invierno se van a calentar a base de darle alamanita.










Alemania activa el nivel dos de alarma por el gas y advierte de un ''efecto Lehman'' en el mercado energético


El Gobierno de Alemania ha elevado a una segunda fase el nivel de alarma por el riesgo al suministro energético derivado de la amenaza de Rusia de un corte total al gas. El paso sigue al dado en marzo, cuando el país activó el nivel de alerta temprana y, entre otras cuestiones, da luz verde a la...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estos son los que deberían reemplazar a los F-18 de Gando, que se caen a trozos. Pero sospecho que los dejarán en una base peninsular y llevarán a Gando F-18 menos viejos o bien Eurofighter de los primeros y sin actualizar. España siempre tiene en Canarias peores armas y eso da la impresión de obedecer a un pacto secreto con el sultán.



El clima y la arena en suspension, envejece y desgasta los cazas muy rapido, el problema no es tener desplegados pocos cazas en Canarias, el problema es tener pocos para cuando empiece la guerra, sin aviones y buques de guerra los anglos nos roban las islas.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Veremos a ver cuando ejecuten oficialmente a los prisiones británicos y americanos, pero a USA y UK les va a joder muchísimo y no me extrañaría que escalasen con el envió de armamento.

Eso ya si es tocarles el orgullo.


----------



## Expected (23 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> A ver...por favor, es serio...no reirse:
> 
> Los alemanes este invierno se van a calentar a base de darle alamanita.
> 
> ...



Los turcomoros están deseando calentarlas a oscuras en Berlín.


----------



## Artedi (23 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ese grandísimo hijo de perra llevó hasta Rusia a unos 700.000 hombres de los cuales, si la memoria no me falla, volvieron unos 50,000 . Vive l ´Empereur.



Napoleón era un miserable y un cobarde, como todos los testigos autorizados que tuvo pueden corroborar. Tenía, sí, audacia, genio militar, y un cierto talento organizativo. Nada más.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Lo de Rusia es increíble: roban grano, acero, placas solares. Y después tenemos que escuchar al anormal de (inserte nombre de ministro ruso aquí) llorar porque usar los activos bloqueados a Rusia para reconstruir Ucrania es robar.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Fuente, la página no tiene desperdicio.









Decolonization of Russia to Be Discussed at Upcoming Helsinki Commission Briefing


WASHINGTON—The Commission on Security and Cooperation in Europe, also known as the Helsinki Commission, today announced the following online briefing: DECOLONIZING RUSSIA A Moral and Strategic Imperative Thursday, June 23, 2022 10:00 a.m. Register...




www.csce.gov





Este es el párrafo inicial, en la primera frase acusan a Rusia de lo de Libia, Siria, Georgia y Chechenia.

" Russia’s barbaric war on Ukraine—and before that on Syria, Libya, Georgia, and Chechnya—has exposed the Russian Federation’s viciously imperial character to the entire world. Its aggression also is catalyzing a long-overdue conversation about Russia’s interior empire, given Moscow’s dominion over many indigenous non-Russian nations, and the brutal extent to which the Kremlin has taken to suppress their national self-expression and self-determination. "

Y esto es un stream de los payos desbarrando. Vaya percal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Fuente, la página no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es propaganda para los que aún piensan que un trapo sirve para un virus…


----------



## lapetus (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si compara la aparición de chemtrails con las tormentas solares, verá que existe un perfecto sincronismo. Yo ya lo hice.





Loignorito dijo:


> esas estelas químicas



¿Pero qué estelas químicas? ¿A ver si va a ser ustec un magufo retrasado como el arkonte y compañía, que no me acabaron la EGB?
Son *estelas de condensación*. 

Aire caliente de los motores + aire frío de la atmósfera = *condensación*.

¿Que cuánto frio? Pues para eso existe una cosa llamada el gradiente térmico atmosférico:






En la troposfera la temperatura desciende -1 ºC por cada 150 metros (-2ºC por cada 1000 pies).
Es decir que a 36000 pies que vuela un avión comercial puede hacer 25ºC de la superficie - 72ºC = -47ºC.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Aunque la crisis también deja expuesto lo que algunos analistas denominan como *“el talón de Aquiles de la Unión Europea”.* Es *una franja de 96 kilómetros que va desde la población polaca de Suwalki, en la frontera entre Lituania y Polonia, hasta Kaliningrado*.



Aunque Grodno-Suwalki sea el corredor o la linea recta, con menos kilometros, el ferrocarril y la autopista son fundamentales para abastecer el enclave de Kaliningrado, por carretera se recorre en una hora el corredor frontera bielorrusa-Vilnius-Kybartai, los rusos si entran en Lituania, tienen que ocupar la capital y los dejan aislados de la UE, de la Otan, en Lituania hay entre un 10% y un 20 % de poblacion rusa etnica, segun que informe consultes.


----------



## Cga (23 Jun 2022)

La entrevista del de cnn a Lavrov no tiene desperdicio. Lo mejor la parte en que habla de Bucha, la maternidad y la estación de tren, todo fakes de los que occidente ha dado carpetazo.
Pero me defraudó Lavrov con la respuesta a la insistente pregunta sobre si ha merecido la pena aumentar los muertos. Yo le habría contestado si mereció la pena parar a Hitler, dado el número de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Veo lógico que Putin declare oficialmente la paz cuando le salga de los huevos, no ha declarado la guerra… todo lógico.

Ahora bien, al día siguiente seguirán zurrándose mutuamente. Una declaración de fin de la operación especial entiendo que serviría para el consumo mediático de la lobotomizada audiencia rusa, o sea, para que en la tele dejen de hablar de ello y así pueda seguir muriendo gente sin causar tanto descontento social.


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estos son los que deberían reemplazar a los F-18 de Gando, que se caen a trozos. Pero sospecho que los dejarán en una base peninsular y llevarán a Gando F-18 menos viejos o bien Eurofighter de los primeros y sin actualizar. España siempre tiene en Canarias peores armas y eso da la impresión de obedecer a un pacto secreto con el sultán.



Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla ya están vendidas por desidia y órdenes del amo Yankee, quieren que si hijo predilecto Marruecos controle el estrecho y el archipiélago canario


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los socialistas quieren que estemos indefensos y que nos invada Marruecos, otra cosa no se puede entender, cualquier otro gobierno estaria armandose hasta los dientes y construyendo misiles que puedan arrasar Rabat y Casablanca, en caso de ser necesario.



Antonio Sánchez alias Perro tiene un pacto con Mojama ya que este puede revelar secretos sobre el PSOE y su traición criminal a España


----------



## Epicii (23 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Napoleón era un miserable y un cobarde, como todos los testigos autorizados que tuvo pueden corroborar. Tenía, sí, audacia, genio militar, y un cierto talento organizativo. Nada más.



Audacia es antónimo de cobardía...


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Mayor aparato represivo que la URSS no lo tenia nadie, y consiguieron destruirla, asi que mejor no confiarse.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Está la cosa bastante estancada. Rusia avanza muy lentamente en el Donbass (diríamos que a menos de 1 Km al día), mientras Ucrania con contraofensivas recupera territorios lentamente también en Jersón, Zaporizhia y Jarkov.

De previsiones es complicado, en algún momento alguno pedirá negociar (previsiblemente parece que será Rusia cuando colapse que según dice la propia Rusia, será en Agosto cuando pedirán negociar), pero mientras Ucrania reciba armamento, no va a dejar de intentar recuperar todo el territorio que pueda.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

La Colau no es indepe, es podemita.
Los de la exCiU y ERC juegan a serlo sin serlo.

Los únicos realmente indepes son la CUP.


----------



## arriondas (23 Jun 2022)

Pues yo me lo creo. Los estadounidenses, en muchos casos, no conocen muy bien la realidad de muchos países europeos o asiáticos. Y es algo que incluso afecta a los analistas de diversas agencias.


----------



## Adriano II (23 Jun 2022)

La OTAN no está diseñada para guerras de desgaste


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mayor aparato represivo que la URSS no lo tenia nadie, y consiguieron destruirla, asi que mejor no confiarse.



El problema de controlar mucho a los de abajo, es que si la cupula se vende no hay defensa. La URSS tuvo grandes logros, pero como quedo claro le falto equilibrio de poderes. Se concentro arriba, y los yanquis supieron infiltrarlo, habia voces que avisaron pero claro fueron desestimadas por "subversivas".


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La OTAN no está diseñada para guerras de desgaste



Te pasas la vida combatiendo a cabileños con gumias y claro, te echas a perder.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está la cosa bastante estancada. Rusia avanza muy lentamente en el Donbass (diríamos que a menos de 1 Km al día), mientras Ucrania con contraofensivas recupera territorios lentamente también en Jersón, Zaporizhia y Jarkov.
> 
> De previsiones es complicado, en algún momento alguno pedirá negociar (previsiblemente parece que será Rusia cuando colapse que según dice la propia Rusia, será en Agosto cuando pedirán negociar), pero mientras Ucrania reciba armamento, no va a dejar de intentar recuperar todo el territorio que pueda.



Asi hablo Douglas McArthur!!!


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema de controlar mucho a los de abajo, es que si la cupula se vende no hay defensa. La URSS tuvo grandes logros, pero como quedo claro le falto equilibrio de poderes. Se concentro arriba, y los yanquis supieron infiltralo, habia voces que avisaron pero claro fueron desestimadas por "subversivas".



La clave fué el Manchita, podria haber detenido a Yeltsin, Kruhma y al bieolorruso en la reunión del bosque en 1991 pero prohibio al jefe del KGB actuar.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Veremos a ver cuando ejecuten oficialmente a los prisiones británicos y americanos, pero a USA y UK les va a joder muchísimo y no me extrañaría que escalasen con el envió de armamento.
> 
> Eso ya si es tocarles el orgullo.



como tiene que ser atontao, no haber enviado nenazas a ukrania, es que no se podia sabeh la de tonterias que cono vas a ver tu.


----------



## Cga (23 Jun 2022)

*Douglas McGregor: Ucrania perdió esta guerra, esta guerra ya terminó*

*Ucrania ha perdido esta guerra, esta guerra ya ha terminado, dijo el coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor.

Un conocido coronel retirado en los Estados Unidos, el exasesor principal del ministro de Defensa en funciones, Douglas McGregor, publicó algunos de los descubrimientos analíticos sobre lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania. Y ni a Kiev ni a la actual administración en Washington les gustará este descubrimiento.*
"Ucrania ha perdido esta guerra", espetó el coronel. "Ahora se está volviendo tan obvio que incluso el más ferviente partidario de la guerra en Londres, Berlín o Washington no puede ponerse de pie y decir algo más. Entiendo que muchos harán eso, no dirán nada, se callarán, pero la verdad es que la guerra ha terminado. Los ucranianos pierden diariamente entre 500 y 1000 muertos y heridos. Su ejército está prácticamente destruido, dejan a los reservistas y los rusos destruyen metódicamente todo lo que aparece.



*ESTAS SON LAS REGIONES HISTÓRICAS DE RUSIA*

- Los rusos están consolidando su control sobre el 25-30% de Ucrania. Controlan los territorios que representan alrededor del 80 por ciento del producto interno bruto de Ucrania, dijo Douglas McGregor. - Espero que estas regiones se incluyan en Rusia, históricamente fueron rusas.

"Seamos claros, Ucrania es un estado inexistente, han fallado. La gente se empuja frente al fuego ruso. ¡Esto es un desastre!”, dice McGregor, quien fue asesor principal del ministro de Defensa interino durante la administración Trump.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Y a ese 15% de mermados intelectuales putinianos los tenemos entrando a este hilo en manada..


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La clave fué el Manchita, podria haber detenido a Yeltsin, Kruhma y al bieolorruso en la reunión del bosque en 1991 pero prohibio al jefe del KGB actuar.



La clave fue que los burócratas del PCUS tenían ganas de quedarse con todo. Se cansaron de administrar y no poseer. Total para que la gente se quejara de que no había cocacola en el supermercao y no valoraran lo que tenían ....


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y a ese 15% de mermados intelectuales putinianos los tenemos entrando a este hilo en manada..



Te creo .... no esperaba menos. Por eso mismo Franco se pegó 40 años en el trono y el PPSOE lleva otros 40 ..... porque los españoles no os enterais de nada ...


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La clave fue que los burócratas del PCUS tenían ganas de quedarse con todo. Se cansaron de administrar y no poseer. Total para que la gente se quejara de que no había cocacola en el supermercao y no valoraran lo que tenían ....



Qué tenían exactamente? ......


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vamos, que quieren empezar la partida de nuevo, que no vale así.



los nines del Call of Duty quieren otra vida como si nada.


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tenían exactamente? ......



Sanidad, educación, trabajo, comida y techo garantizados de por vida solo por nacer.


----------



## Cga (23 Jun 2022)

*Rusia ha ganado: un periodista alemán dice que Occidente miente sobre la guerra de Ucrania*
*La televisión alemana admite lo que cada vez es más evidente: Occidente niega que Rusia casi haya ganado el conflicto militar con Ucrania.*

El invitado del programa de entrevistas alemán "Meischberger" afirmó que los líderes europeos se están humillando en el escenario mundial mientras continúan alimentando la guerra en Ucrania contra Rusia, que ya no se puede ganar.

“Me temo que ahora nos enfrentamos a una situación en la que tenemos que enfrentarnos a una verdad desagradable”, dijo la semana pasada el periodista Wolfram Weimer. "Y es que Rusia ganó esta guerra".



"Ahora nuestro canciller está trabajando con esta plantilla de lenguaje:" Rusia no debe ganar esta guerra. "Ucrania debe ganar", continuó Weimer.

"Me pregunto a dónde conduce políticamente, porque Rusia prácticamente conquistó Donbas, y lo veremos en unos pocos días". Las ganancias en el área son enormes, casi tan grandes como las de Holanda y Bélgica juntas. Hay una conexión terrestre con Crimea. ¿Cómo debería Rusia perder esta guerra ahora?

Weimer dijo además que Ucrania "no tiene la fuerza" para luchar militarmente contra Rusia, a pesar de recibir miles de millones de dólares en armas y ayuda de Occidente, y que Rusia "también gana el juego internacional de las sanciones".

"Los chinos están cooperando con Rusia, los indios están haciendo negocios con Rusia como nunca antes, importantes países emergentes como Brasil y Sudáfrica se han ido de Occidente, y el canciller federal hizo un viaje a Sudáfrica, avergonzado en el escenario abierto, no queriendo sanciones. Ni siquiera quieren hablar de la guerra de agresión".

Weimer señaló que la retórica conciliadora del presidente francés, Emanuel Macron, sobre lograr una tregua con Rusia es una señal de que Europa ha perdido terreno político debido al conflicto en Ucrania.

"Significa que hemos perdido esta lucha internacional por la mayoría. Y me temo que tenemos que admitir que, y dado que asumo que la iniciativa de Macron se basa en ideas de realpolitik, no podemos ganar esta guerra, tenemos que terminarla lo antes posible y también es de gran valor iniciar una iniciativa diplomática. . ", dijo Weimer.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Josep Borrell, jefe de la diplomacia europea, dijo que la UE revisaría las directivas sobre sanciones que restringen el tránsito a la región de Kaliningrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algún día nos enteraremos que pasó exactamente pero me temo que esas declaraciones no han sido por voluntad propia de la UE.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

Los anglos son maestros en la infiltración, los que les han resistido Corea del Norte, y Cuba marcan la difierencia : No tienen embajada de los EEUU.

Con lo que cuesta una fragata, compras a casi cualquiera en un consejo de ministros , y lo hacen con tiempo, metodo , extrosionando si hace falta y jugando lo más sucio posible. Resisten los que tiene una ideologia en la que apoyarse, o son muy nacionalistas ( un tipo diferente de ideologia ). 

En Europa estan todos o comprados o extorsionados directamente. Subir es lento y por el camino los van o fichando o si ponen pegas expulsando. Para eso controlan tambine los medios de comunicación y gran parte de los poderes judiciales. Realmente lo tienen bien montado, lo unico que no controlan es una guerra caliente, las frias son su elemento natural.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te creo .... no esperaba menos. Por eso mismo Franco se pegó 40 años en el trono y el PPSOE lleva otros 40 ..... *porque los españoles* no os enterais de nada ...



Hola cubanito.....


----------



## coscorron (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está la cosa bastante estancada. Rusia avanza muy lentamente en el Donbass (diríamos que a menos de 1 Km al día), mientras Ucrania con contraofensivas recupera territorios lentamente también en Jersón, Zaporizhia y Jarkov.
> 
> De previsiones es complicado, en algún momento alguno pedirá negociar (previsiblemente parece que será Rusia cuando colapse que según dice la propia Rusia, será en Agosto cuando pedirán negociar), pero mientras Ucrania reciba armamento, no va a dejar de intentar recuperar todo el territorio que pueda.



Pués hoy justo ha sido un dia movidito ... Se ha tomado practicamente toda la caldera de Zolote con bastantes bajas (se habla de 800 muertos) y prisioneros unos 200, se esta cercancdo Lisichansk por el Sur y el Oeste y se ha cerrado otra caldera con entre 1000 y 2000 en Uglegorsk.


----------



## .Kaikus (23 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que el verdadero jefe de Putin es Lavrov y va a ser su sustituto.



No creas, Lavrov ya estaria jubilado, tiene 72 puas, pero fue Putin quien lo convencio para seguir...


----------



## Artedi (23 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Audacia es antónimo de cobardía...



No. Napoleón era audaz... con la sangre de los demás. Él personalmente, no: salvó su culo en todo momento, a costa de lo que fuera. Le suena algo parecido, en la situación actual?


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

fundia es como la dejo...tú pregunta y veras que sorpresa te llevas...


----------



## Peineto (23 Jun 2022)

Pijos, hijos de pijos y nietos de pijos. Los hijos de obreros y campesinos íbamos a la Universidad Pública con bedel chivato a la entrada.


----------



## Artedi (23 Jun 2022)

No puedo decir que he recorrido Rusia de punta a punta, pero bastante sí. Y recuerdo el cruce de frontera con China entre Zabaikalsk y Manzhouli, ambas ciudades pasado ya el meridiano de Pekín: lo recuerdo por el fuerte contraste entre la francamente europea y gris Zabaikalsk, y la colorida y decididamente china Manzhouli. Lo dije y lo repito: con todas las etnias con las que convive, el núcleo del corazón ruso es europeo y uno se lo encuentra hasta Vladivostok y Kamchatka. Es una fuerza cultural y geográfica inmensa, que somos estúpidos por desaprovechar.


----------



## porconsiguiente (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Algún día nos enteraremos que pasó exactamente pero me temo que esas declaraciones no han sido por voluntad propia de la UE.



Te lo digo yo ahora, Rusia amenazó con cortar todo suministro a Europa instantáneamente.
El terror se apoderó de los mandamases europedos.
En una semana Europa estaría al nivel de Guatemala o de Paraguay.


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Algun novio extraviao......


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

A ver "cositas" ... el ejército ukro hoy es como el alemán en 1944. Todo el mundo está deseando rendirse pero las SS todavía andan por ahí sueltas sin bozal ....


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

Importante avance del ejército ruso hoy.


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> No puedo decir que he recorrido Rusia de punta a punta, pero bastante sí. Y recuerdo el cruce de frontera con China entre Zabaikalsk y Manzhouli, ambas ciudades pasado ya el meridiano de Pekín: lo recuerdo por el fuerte contraste entre la francamente europea y gris Zabaikalsk, y la colorida y decididamente china Manzhouli. Lo dije y lo repito: con todas las etnias con las que convive, el núcleo del corazón ruso es europeo y uno se lo encuentra hasta Vladivostok y Kamchatka. Es una fuerza cultural y geográfica inmensa, que somos estúpidos por desaprovechar.



Son miles y miles de millones de dólares lo que se gastan los satánicos cada año en sobornar a miles de políticos y lobbys europedos para que sigan obedeciendo a los amos.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Sanidad, educación, trabajo, comida y techo garantizados de por vida solo por nacer.



Sanidad, ok....educación, siempre que no llevase la contraria al estado, trabajo...no lo escogían del todo, comida, aquí también, techo, lo mismo en mayor proporción....

No sé, faltan muchas cosas, como la capacidad de decisión, la libertad a la hora de vivir la vida como uno quiera, libertad sexual, salir del país cuando quisieses, y, llegado el punto y de ser necesario, cambiar tu vida por cualquier circunstancia personal...
La vida, para muchos y, si no has tenido ocasión de comprobarlo, creeme que me alegro por ti, es una ginkana, donde muchas veces es necesario dar cambios y saltos. Si no fuera por esa libertad, en mi caso, no sé donde estaría....


----------



## mazuste (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La clave fué el Manchita, podria haber detenido a Yeltsin, Kruhma y al bieolorruso en la reunión del bosque en 1991 pero prohibio al jefe del KGB actuar.



La verdadera clave fue que los cuadros que Stalin manejaba con puño de hierro
tomaron las riendas a su muerte y se acabó el invento.


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sanidad, ok....educación, siempre que no llevase la contraria al estado, trabajo...no lo escogían del todo, comida, aquí también, techo, lo mismo en mayor proporción....
> 
> No sé, faltan muchas cosas, como la capacidad de decisión, la libertad a la hora de vivir la vida como uno quiera, libertad sexual, salir del país cuando quisieses, y, llegado el punto y de ser necesario, cambiar tu vida por cualquier circunstancia personal...
> La vida, para muchos y, si no has tenido ocasión de comprobarlo, creeme que me alegro por ti, es una ginkana, donde muchas veces es necesario dar cambios y saltos. Si no fuera por esa libertad, en mi caso, no sé donde estaría....



Tu aquí no tienes garantizado nada de nada. Excepto el 1 % que acumula el 70 % de la riqueza, el futuro de los demás es incierto. En USA, por ejemplo, el 60 % de la peña está a una nómina de la bancarrota. Mañana en este pais, cualquiera que no sea florentino y colegas, puede estar con una mano detrás y otra delante debajo de un puente. Ya me explicarás tu que tipo de libertad puede disfrutar una persona en esas circunstancias.

Tiene mucha más libertad un tio que tiene garantizado el sustento, el techo, la sanidad y la educación solo por nacer que uno que tiene que tiene que salir todos los días a buscarse la vida sin saber si mañana podrá poner algo en la mesa para que coman sus hijos. Por supuesto, si te dan esa seguridad, algo tienes que poner de tu parte. Y eso suele ser que te dediques a tus cosas, cumplas con tu función y no toques los cojones con estupideces.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Estos subnormales profundos aun no se gna dado cuenta de que OTAN desde hace treinta añis no es mas que un puto mercado cautivo de bienes y servicios anglo....un huevo vacio con un cascaron reluciente



Son parte de la Nueva Hansa....


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La clave fué el Manchita, podria haber detenido a Yeltsin, Kruhma y al bieolorruso en la reunión del bosque en 1991 pero prohibio al jefe del KGB actuar.



Más que reunión fue una curda espectacular..... Ni Bush Sr podía creerse que la URSS se disolviera sin más, más que la URSS en sí, que las Tres Rusias rompieran su histórica y sagrada unión.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Mira el caso del presidente de Bulgaria derrocado ayer, es paradigmático. 
El poder blando (cultural y hasta mental) estadounidense, es impresionante, creo que no tiene parangón en la historia, porque los grandes imperios anteriores jamás tuvieron la capacidad tecnológica de llegar hasta el último rincón del mundo. 
Por ejemplo si tomas el caso de España su máximo esplendor cultural del Siglo de Oro coincidió con la decadencia política y militar del siglo XVII.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Pero qué estelas químicas? ¿A ver si va a ser ustec un magufo retrasado como el arkonte y compañía, que no me acabaron la EGB?
> Son *estelas de condensación*.
> 
> Aire caliente de los motores + aire frío de la atmósfera = *condensación*.
> ...



Con la iglesia hemos topado. Otro pobre fanático más. Hágase un favor a si mismo: *compruebe si lo que he argumentado es cierto*. Luego de eso, viene usted y dice lo que sea. Hasta entonces, solo es un creyente más, no alguien que esgrima la ciencia como argumento. Y es que la ciencia consiste en COMPROBAR las cosas, no en creer en tal o cual dogma. Y hasta entonces, no se atreva a interpelarme con su baja educación, o va directo al ignore.


----------



## hikso (23 Jun 2022)

El precio de trigo cae a plomo (-3,96% hoy) las manos grandes piensan que esto se acaba.


----------



## lapetus (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> *compruebe si lo que he argumentado es cierto*



El gradiente térmico lo puede comprobar ustec mismo incluso sin despegar del suelo.
¿O no ha subido nunca montañas y se ha tenido que abrigar bien arriba? 
El fenómeno de la condensación también lo puede comprobar cómodamente en casa.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Te lo digo yo ahora, Rusia amenazó con cortar todo suministro a Europa instantáneamente.
> El terror se apoderó de los mandamases europedos.
> En una semana Europa estaría al nivel de Guatemala o de Paraguay.



A Paraguay precisamente luz no le falta.....


----------



## Snowball (23 Jun 2022)

hikso dijo:


> El precio de trigo cae a plomo (-3,96% hoy) las manos grandes piensan que esto se acaba.



Otra interpretación:

Viene recesión para el otoño 

En el verano de 2008 el petróleo alcanzó su precio máximo y luego se desplomó...


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

hikso dijo:


> El precio de trigo cae a plomo (-3,96% hoy) las manos grandes piensan que esto se acaba.



Es especulación pura y dura.... Como el petróleo. En 2008 el Brent estaba más caro y la gasolina se puso muy cara, pero no llegó ni de lejos a la indecencia actual.


----------



## troperker (23 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> CORRALITO EN MOSCÚ:
> 
> 
> Finam informó que clientes de la empresa no pueden retirar divisas por motivos técnicos.
> ...



mira todo ese mar de gente esperando en los bancos




ya no tienen ni para comer papa ni pollo
jajja


----------



## Malevich (23 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Otra interpretación:
> 
> Viene recesión para el otoño
> 
> En el verano de 2008 el petróleo alcanzó su precio máximo y luego se desplomó...



El petróleo seguramente baje a partir del verano, entre otras cosas, por destrucción de demanda.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

Sputnik.
El coronel retirado estadounidense Douglas Macgregor cree que el Ejército ucraniano ha sido realmente derrotado por Rusia. En su opinión, Ucrania ya ha perdido y el resultado del conflicto está decidido.

En una entrevista con Andrew P. Napolitano, Macgregor destacó que esto ya ocurrió hace tiempo.

"Ucrania ha perdido en este conflicto. Incluso diría que ocurrió hace algún tiempo. Se está convirtiendo en algo tan obvio que ni siquiera los más fervientes partidarios de la lucha de Kiev contra Rusia en Londres, Berlín, París y Washington podrán oponerse. Algunos pueden discutir, pero en realidad el conflicto ha terminado. Los ucranianos están teniendo entre 500 y 1.000 combatientes muertos y heridos cada día", explicó.

"Su Ejército está efectivamente destruido. Están enviando a los reservistas, el equivalente a nuestra Guardia Nacional, directamente a la picadora de carne. Los rusos están destruyendo tranquila y metódicamente a todos los que se encuentran en su camino", agregó.

"En cuanto al fin del conflicto, muchos parecen esforzarse por mantenerlo. Esto es extremadamente peligroso: cuanto más tiempo pase, más probable es que el conflicto regional se amplíe e implique a más países.

Eventualmente, Estados Unidos también podría involucrarse, y algunos creen que este es el verdadero objetivo, por impensable que parezca", dijo Macgregor.

"Si dejamos de financiar al Gobierno ucraniano, todo se derrumbará. Estoy seguro de que Zelenski se subirá a un avión y volará a su mansión en Miami, tratando esencialmente de eximirse de toda responsabilidad. Pero seguimos dando a Kiev cientos de millones de dólares en efectivo", comentó.

"Nuestro amigo Joe Biden vive como un hongo: lo mantienen en un cuarto oscuro y lo alimentan con disparates. Susan Rice, Jake Sullivan, Blinken... Oligarcas, en definitiva, ricos personajes influyentes que controlan el Partido Demócrata y, hay que reconocerlo, gran parte del Partido Republicano que domina Washington... Tienen mucha más influencia de lo que los estadounidenses creen, dirigen el espectáculo", concluyó.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 23/06/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 23/06/2022

1. Severodonetsk.*
Se informa que se está negociando la posible entrega de los cercados en la planta de Azot. Algunos rehenes más abandonaron el territorio de la planta. El abastecimiento de los cercados se realiza únicamente en embarcaciones que cruzan el río.

*2. Lisichansk.*
Nuestras tropas están luchando por Belaya Gora y en el área de Volcheyarovka. La carretera Seversk-Lysichansk está bajo control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
El grupo Lisichansk-Severodonetsk estaba en un entorno operativo. Los intentos de hoy por parte del grupo de retirarse a Seversk terminaron con grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En este sector del frente crece el pánico entre el personal enemigo.

*3. Zolote.*
Continúa la liquidación del Gorsko-Golden Cauldron.
Hay una limpieza en Gorskoye, parte de Zolote ya está ocupada por nuestras tropas.
Katerynivka fue liberada.
Según diversas estimaciones, en el caldero hay entre 1.000 y 2.000 soldados y oficiales enemigos.

*4. Artemovsk.*
Luchando en Klinovoe. No hay promoción en Pokrovsky todavía.
Semigorye y Kodema todavía están en manos del enemigo.

*5. Soledar.*
Las batallas por Berestovoye y Belogorovka continuaron. El enemigo todavía tiene a Nikolayevka.

*6. Slavyansk.*
Batallas por Krasnopole y el Valle. Hasta el momento no hay avances serios hacia Sidorovo.

*7. Ugledar.*
El enemigo continuó los ataques en el área de Pavlovka y Yegorovka. Los intensos combates continuaron durante toda la noche.
Las batallas posicionales continuaron en Maryinka y Novomikhailovka.

*8. Járkov.*
Las tropas rusas entraron nuevamente en Tsupovka y también continuaron luchando por Upper Saltov.
El enemigo en casi toda la línea del frente de Kharkov se puso a la defensiva.

*9. Nikolaev.*
Batallas posicionales en las direcciones Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog. Kiselevka - para las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.
Davydov Brod está en la zona gris.
Ambos lados están utilizando activamente fuerzas de artillería y misiles.

10. Zaporozhye, Odessa, Avdiivka - sin cambios.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin - transmisión de hostilidades en Ucrania como de costumbre en Telegram (si está interesado, suscríbase)

PD. También vale la pena señalar la declaración de Lavrov, quien aclaró que en cualquier negociación, Rusia procederá de la situación "sobre el terreno", y es poco probable que aquellos territorios que ya están bajo el control de la Federación Rusa quieran regresar a Ucrania. .
Un indicio transparente de que Zaporozhye y la región de Kherson ya se han perdido para Ucrania.


----------



## hikso (23 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es especulación pura y dura.... Como el petróleo. En 2008 el Brent estaba más caro y la gasolina se puso muy cara, pero no llegó ni de lejos a la indecencia actual.



En 2008 el euro estaba fuerte, el petróleo estaba más caro en dólares no en euros. Lo que tenemos ahora es la caída del euro por las autosanciones que nos comemos en Europa por orden yanqui.


----------



## hikso (23 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Otra interpretación:
> 
> Viene recesión para el otoño
> 
> En el verano de 2008 el petróleo alcanzó su precio máximo y luego se desplomó...



Bueno sí, también podría ser una explicación.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Otra interpretación:
> 
> Viene recesión para el otoño
> 
> En el verano de 2008 el petróleo alcanzó su precio máximo y luego se desplomó...



Viene algo que ni tiene todavía definición. Lovecraft o Derleth lo describirían como una crisis abominable de proporciones indescriptibles, numéricamente blasfema, que hunde en el abismo de la locura y la oscuridad a todo aquel que la estudia. En los eones que seguirán será borrada de toda crónica pues sólo su mención arrastra a la desesperación de quien la oiga mentar.

O algo parrecido.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu aquí no tienes garantizado nada de nada. Excepto el 1 % que acumula el 70 % de la riqueza, el futuro de los demás es incierto. En USA, por ejemplo, el 60 % de la peña está a una nómina de la bancarrota. Mañana en este pais, cualquiera que no sea florentino y colegas, puede estar con una mano detrás y otra delante debajo de un puente. Ya me explicarás tu que tipo de libertad puede disfrutar una persona en esas circunstancias.
> 
> Tiene mucha más libertad un tio que tiene garantizado el sustento, el techo, la sanidad y la educación solo por nacer que uno que tiene que tiene que salir todos los días a buscarse la vida sin saber si mañana podrá poner algo en la mesa para que coman sus hijos. Por supuesto, si te dan esa seguridad, algo tienes que poner de tu parte. Y eso suele ser que te dediques a tus cosas, cumplas con tu función y no toques los cojones con estupideces.



No es cierto, si yo encierro a un tio en una habitación sin poder salir, por mucho que le de de comer todos los días, no es libre....

Ah! que hay que poner de tu parte...joder, pues si que....

Ah2, todos estamos cerca de la bancarrota, eso es una estupidez, y además, es imposible no estarlo, la clave es poder tener herramientas para volver a empezar si ocurre...

Todas las personas que he encontrado en mi vida con vuestra ideología, TODAS, o no tienen ninguna herramienta para reaccionar llegado el caso o prefieren ver como te pudres y no sales nunca más del fango con tal de tener razón con "sus ideas", y eso está muy feo


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> En las fotos Grupo "O" y Wagner. Testosterona full HD.



Mercenarios, no?
Muchos ejércitos no hacen prisioneros con los mercenarios.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

En un juego de gallina con Rusia, la Unión Europea solo parpadeó. Ahora admite que sus sanciones NO justifican que Lituania bloquee la transferencia de mercancías desde la parte continental de Rusia a Kaliningrado. Si el bloqueo persiste, es una operación de EE.UU.


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es cierto, si yo encierro a un tio en una habitación sin poder salir, por mucho que le de de comer todos los días, no es libre....
> 
> Ah! que hay que poner de tu parte...joder, pues si que....
> 
> Ah2, todos estamos cerca de la bancarrota, eso es una estupidez, y además, es imposible no estarlo,* la clave es poder tener herramientas para volver a empezar si ocurre...*



Y un libro de autoayuda ....   Ya sabes ... si te vas a la mierda es que algo has hecho mal .... no te esfuerzas lo suficiente, no tienes actitud ....



> Todas las personas que he encontrado en mi vida con vuestra ideología, TODAS, o no tienen ninguna herramienta para reaccionar llegado el caso o prefieren ver como te pudres y no sales nunca más del fango con tal de tener razón con "sus ideas", y eso está muy feo



Pues a mi me va de puta madre. Eso si, soy consciente de que no controlo mi entorno y mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa. Quiero decir que aunque me haya ido bien en la vida (aunque el sistema me parezca una porquería tengo la suficiente cabeza para sacarle partido dentro de mis posibilidades) soy consciente de que no miro a los ojos a los botines y estoy en el grupo de los sacrificables ....   Algo que debería tener muy presente el 90 % del personal y, desgraciadamente, no lo tiene.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jun 2022)

Berdyansk hoy.


Las consecuencias de la llegada de misiles en Nikolaev.


Esta es la escoria fascista que se educa en Ucrania


Nuevas marcas de fabricantes de perfumes ucranianos.


A los ucranianos se les muestran las lecciones correctas de la historia.


Zrada en la estación de metro de Darnitsa en Kyiv.


----------



## Caracalla (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi, este constante sangrado de armamento europeo, cada vez me está dando más mal rollo...



Yo lo que veo es que Europa ya antes de ayudar a ucrania estaba en pelotas a nivel militar. Ahora estamos en bolas y con el culo en pompa.

Antes esta oportunidad Stalin y Zhukov tiraban hasta Lisboa. Suerte tenemos del monje.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

*Off-Topic verbenero*

Esta noche es para los rusos la noche del Iván Kupala (verbena de San Juan o revetlla de Sant Joan en Catalán), fiesta pagana dedicada a la fertilidad.
Se celebra el 23 de junio que pasado al calendario gregoriano corresponde al 6 de Julio y empieza la temporada de baños.



En el pirineo catalán en las cumbres de las principales montañas siempre se enciende una gran fogata, si mirrias ese día las cimas la veréis todas con su fogata en la cumbre.


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic verbenero*
> 
> Esta noche es para los rusos la noche del Iván Kupala (verbena de San Juan o revetlla de Sant Joan en Catalán), fiesta pagana dedicada a la fertilidad.
> Se celebra el 23 de junio que pasado al calendario gregoriano corresponde al 6 de Julio y empieza la temporada de baños.
> ...



A ver ... eso se celebra en todo el hemisferio norte desde hace miles y miles de años. Es el solsticio de verano.


----------



## M. Priede (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu aquí no tienes garantizado nada de nada. Excepto el 1 % que acumula el 70 % de la riqueza, el futuro de los demás es incierto. En USA, por ejemplo, el 60 % de la peña está a una nómina de la bancarrota. Mañana en este pais, cualquiera que no sea florentino y colegas, puede estar con una mano detrás y otra delante debajo de un puente. Ya me explicarás tu que tipo de libertad puede disfrutar una persona en esas circunstancias.
> 
> Tiene mucha más libertad un tio que tiene garantizado el sustento, el techo, la sanidad y la educación solo por nacer que uno que tiene que tiene que salir todos los días a buscarse la vida sin saber si mañana podrá poner algo en la mesa para que coman sus hijos. Por supuesto, si te dan esa seguridad, algo tienes que poner de tu parte. Y eso suele ser que te dediques a tus cosas, cumplas con tu función y no toques los cojones con estupideces.



Y que la elección presidencial la decidan los programadores del voto electronico, como ocurrió Bush hijo dos veces y qué decir de Biden. Y si insistes en un recuento justo, te dan un golpe de Estado y te meten en la cárcel

(2) Las condiciones carcelarias de los detenidos por 'el asalto al Capitolio' el 6 de enero pasado. No daréis crédito. Ni en el Gulag | Burbuja.info


----------



## Top5 (23 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estos están peor que aquellos que se repartieron África a finales del siglo XIX.
De hecho repiten los mismos patrones de desconocimiento trazando fronteras en un mapa...


----------



## M. Priede (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los anglos son maestros en la infiltración, los que les han resistido Corea del Norte, y Cuba marcan la difierencia : No tienen embajada de los EEUU.
> 
> Con lo que cuesta una fragata, compras a casi cualquiera en un consejo de ministros , y lo hacen con tiempo, metodo , extrosionando si hace falta y jugando lo más sucio posible. Resisten los que tiene una ideologia en la que apoyarse, o son muy nacionalistas ( un tipo diferente de ideologia ).
> 
> En Europa estan todos o comprados o extorsionados directamente. Subir es lento y por el camino los van o fichando o si ponen pegas expulsando. Para eso controlan tambine los medios de comunicación y gran parte de los poderes judiciales. Realmente lo tienen bien montado, lo unico que no controlan es una guerra caliente, las frias son su elemento natural.



El periodista alemán que denuncia a los medios de su país como siervos de EE.UU, dice que Alemania, políticamente, es una república bananera | Burbuja.info 

(1) Documental "La Telaraña inglesa", donde nos muestran esa tupida red que encubre al Segundo Imperio Británico que nos gobierna | Burbuja.info


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... eso se celebra en todo el hemisferio norte desde hace miles y miles de años. Es el solsticio de verano.



En Madrid no es fiesta  









My First Ivan Kupala


Ivan Kupala is a traditional Slavic celebration of the summer solstice with many pagan and deeply symbolic rituals. How are these ancient customs celebrated and recreated today in modern Russia?




russianlife.com





"
...

















...
"


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y un libro de autoayuda ....   Ya sabes ... si te vas a la mierda es que algo has hecho mal .... no te esfuerzas lo suficiente, no tienes actitud ....
> 
> 
> 
> Pues a mi me va de puta madre. Eso si, soy consciente de que no controlo mi entorno y mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa. Quiero decir que aunque me haya ido bien en la vida (aunque el sistema me parezca una porquería tengo la suficiente cabeza para sacarle partido dentro de mis posibilidades) soy consciente de que no miro a los ojos a los botines y estoy en el grupo de los sacrificables ....   Algo que debería tener muy presente el 90 % del personal y, desgraciadamente, no lo tiene.



Los de arriba estan en su papel de hdp depredadores, el problema principal es que logran convencer a la mayoria de las presas de que se las comen por su bien. Y no solo eso , de que gozan de gran "libertad" en sus corrales. Cuando alguna oveja combativa sale del corral y vuelve con las llaves, es abucheada desde dentro.

Los sovieticos cambiaron lo importante, por lo accesorio para no tener al final ninguna de las dos cosas. Eso si la URSS creo obreros de lujo en occidente, clases medias en las que podian apoyarse los de arriba para combatir a los que querian quitarles la propiedad del sistema. Naturalmente derrotados los rojos, lso obreros de lujo, y las clases medias son innecesarios. No van a repartir, si pueden quedarse con todo.

Ahora los que vendian que los pisos de 60m de Moscu eran una mierda, afirman que el futuro es vivir en casas de madera de 50 o contenedores de 30m jajaja por el bien del planeta. Yo lo compro , pero soy colectivista, que sean 30m para todos. El planeta no puede permitirse diferencias


----------



## dabuti (23 Jun 2022)

Niño Becerra afirma que las sanciones afectarán más a Europa.

YALODECIAYOISMO!!











El "efecto boomerang" que asusta a Europa: el dato del economista Santiago Niño sobre la ineficacia de las sanciones a Rusia


El economista de cabecera de ‘La Ventana’ avisa: “Rusia puede aguantar indefinidamente, pero a Europa cada vez le va a afectar más negativamente” | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema de controlar mucho a los de abajo, es que si la cupula se vende no hay defensa. La URSS tuvo grandes logros, pero como quedo claro le falto equilibrio de poderes. Se concentro arriba, y los yanquis supieron infiltrarlo, habia voces que avisaron pero claro fueron desestimadas por "subversivas".





ZHU DE dijo:


> La clave fué el Manchita, podria haber detenido a Yeltsin, Kruhma y al bieolorruso en la reunión del bosque en 1991 pero prohibio al jefe del KGB actuar.





mazuste dijo:


> La verdadera clave fue que los cuadros que Stalin manejaba con puño de hierro
> tomaron las riendas a su muerte y se acabó el invento.



Aquí hay más facciones que comunistas. Así no se va a ningún lado.


----------



## kelden (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los de arriba estan en su papel de hdp depredadores, el problema principal es que logran convencer a la mayoria de las presas de que se las comen por su bien. Y no solo eso , de que gozan de gran "liberdad" en sus corrales. Cuando alguna oveja combativa sale del corral y vuelve con las llaves, es abucheada desde dentro.
> 
> Los sovieticos cambiaron lo importante, por lo accesorio para no tener al final ninguna de las dos cosas. Eso si la URSS creo obreros de lujo en occidente, clases medias en las que podian apoyarse los de arriba para combatir a los que querian quitarles la propiedad del sistema. Naturalmente derrotados los rojos, lso obreros de lujo, y las clases medias son innecesarios. No van a repartir, si pueden quedarse con todo.
> 
> *Ahora los que vendian que los pisos de 60m de Moscu eran una mierda, afirman que el futuro es vivir en casas de madera de 50 o contenedores de 30m* jajaja por el bien del planeta. Yo lo compro , pero soy colectivista, que sean 30m para todos. El planeta no puede permitirse diferencias



 

La española Reental lanza al mercado el primer coliving tokenizado del mundo



> El ‘coliving’ sube de nivel en España. La startup española dedicada a la tokenización de inmuebles Reental entra en este segmento del mercado inmobiliario adquiriendo un edificio en Málaga, que reformará para ofrecer esta alternativa habitacional en la que el usuario tiene su habitación privada, pero comparte con otros inquilinos zonas comunes para propiciar el networking.
> 
> ..........



Fíjate en el lenguaje ....  hay que ser hijoputas ....   

Oye ... yo tengo tres pisos alquilaos .... igual me tengo que plantear dividirlos en 10 zulos cada uno ....


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jun 2022)

_Según Lavrov, "la mayoría de la población [en las 'áreas liberadas'] ni siquiera piensa en regresar bajo el control de las autoridades neonazis o de las autoridades que se entregan al neonazismo de todas las formas posibles".

a _ver si se se animan a invadir España


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

Cga dijo:


> La entrevista del de cnn a Lavrov no tiene desperdicio. Lo mejor la parte en que habla de Bucha, la maternidad y la estación de tren, todo fakes de los que occidente ha dado carpetazo.
> Pero me defraudó Lavrov con la respuesta a la insistente pregunta sobre si ha merecido la pena aumentar los muertos. Yo le habría contestado si mereció la pena parar a Hitler, dado el número de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial.



La he visto entera y debo decir que el periodista inglés lo ha hecho mejor que él. Y me duele decirlo. Lavrov ha cometido repetidamente el error de dejarle seguir con sus distorsiones en lugar de obligarle a contestar a lo que le preguntaba. El inglés a contestado 'a la gallega' constantemente, y el ruso lo ha dejado hacer sin demasiada resistencia. Creo que lo ha pillado con la guardia baja y confiado por 'jugar en casa' ante un 'mero' periodista. Pues no, amigo Lavrov, te han puesto un killer delante de ti y se te ha merendado.

Él debería de haberle forzado a responder a su primera pregunta y no haber cejado en la intención. Y de no haberlo hecho, haberse levantado de la silla diciendo: 'no voy a perder mi tiempo con mentirosos'. Pues es lo que son. La verdad es que me ha decepcionado el ruso, y mira que me cae bien, pero se ha comportado como un pardillo.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués hoy justo ha sido un dia movidito ... Se ha tomado practicamente toda la caldera de Zolote con bastantes bajas (se habla de 800 muertos) y prisioneros unos 200, se esta cercancdo Lisichansk por el Sur y el Oeste y se ha cerrado otra caldera con entre 1000 y 2000 en Uglegorsk.



No nos olvidemos que cuando se tome Lisichansk…se libera por completo la Republica de Lugansk, tras 8 años de nazismo


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El gradiente térmico lo puede comprobar ustec mismo incluso sin despegar del suelo.
> ¿O no ha subido nunca montañas y se ha tenido que abrigar bien arriba?
> El fenómeno de la condensación también lo puede comprobar cómodamente en casa.



Esto es como la entrevista a Lavrov sobre la cual he criticado al portavoz ruso por renunciar a la exigencia de la 1ª pregunta. Yo no voy a hacerlo. Se viene usted después de comprobar lo que he argumentado y luego muestra los resultados. Y no se atreva a adulterarlos. Hasta entonces, no hay discusión que valga sobre sus dogmas. Y si persiste, al ignore: último aviso. Basta de mentirosos, estoy hasta los cojones.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

hikso dijo:


> El precio de trigo cae a plomo (-3,96% hoy) las manos grandes piensan que esto se acaba.



Pues se van a llevar una sorpresa


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que Europa ya antes de ayudar a ucrania estaba en pelotas a nivel militar. Ahora estamos en bolas y con el culo en pompa.
> 
> Antes esta oportunidad Stalin y Zhukov tiraban hasta Lisboa. Suerte tenemos del monje.



Eso empieza a pensar la Peña por aquí…y si tiramos hasta Berlín?…y no bromeo.


----------



## El-Mano (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La española Reental lanza al mercado el primer coliving tokenizado del mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es para Idiotas....pero es que hay muchos.

Es como los que te dicen que los "rojos" de podemos van a quitar los pisos ¿ que pisos idiota si tu le debes el 80% del "tuyo" al banco ? Pero les cuela, las ovejas estan bien adiestradas. Todas se creen el lobo


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y un libro de autoayuda ....   Ya sabes ... si te vas a la mierda es que algo has hecho mal .... no te esfuerzas lo suficiente, no tienes actitud ....



Si, había muchos libros de autoayuda en la URSS, no te jode...

Qué manía tenéis de justificar la mierda con el ridículo del esfuerzo, quién esté libre de dejarse esforzar que tire la primera piedra. Dentro del esfuerzo hay muchos factores importantes, como la MOTIVACIÓN, que son motivos interiores y psicológicos de una persona, y por tanto, muy incontrolables, a no ser que te centres en esa persona, claro, a partir de ahí puedes hacer algo....




kelden dijo:


> Pues a mi me va de puta madre. Eso si, soy consciente de que no controlo mi entorno y mañana puede pasar cualquier cosa. Quiero decir que aunque me haya ido bien en la vida (aunque el sistema me parezca una porquería tengo la suficiente cabeza para sacarle partido dentro de mis posibilidades) soy consciente de que no miro a los ojos a los botines y estoy en el grupo de los sacrificables ....   Algo que debería tener muy presente el 90 % del personal y, desgraciadamente, no lo tiene.



Reinventarse o tener que empezar desde cero es algo que te puede suceder en cualquier momento y solo puedes tener una cosa clara, y es uno mismo. Tu valor y la motivación que tengas para salir adelante depende mucho de eso. 
Lo que es absurdo es tratar de obtener una seguridad global, como "remedio" para que esas cosas no ocurren, no solo es inutil, sino que es dañino para cualquier persona
Vuestro problema es que sois incapaces de mirar más allá de vuestro ombligo, sois "de izquierdas" mientras tengáis una situación estable, cuando eso deja de ser así...vienen las prisas

Por cierto, que esos intentos de ridiculizar el esfuerzo es algo completamente impuesto, pero que, desgraciadamente, ha hecho mella en muchas personas...


----------



## crocodile (23 Jun 2022)

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la noche del 23 de junio de 2022

El tema más discutido del día pasado fue el caldero cerrado de Zolote-Gorskoye: las áreas de Zolote-3 y Zolote-4 fueron liberadas por la mañana, y durante el día hubo batallas por la liberación completa de Zolote. Se informa que los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están rindiendo en masa debido a una situación desesperada. Las fuerzas aliadas llevaron a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad de Gorskoye. Por la noche, llegó un mensaje de que Gorske y Zolote habían quedado completamente bajo el control de la República Popular de Lugansk. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmó hoy la captura por parte del enemigo de Ray-Aleksandrovka y Loskutovka.

⚔ La situación en los frentes del día pasado:

▫Se están librando peleas por Krasnopolye y el Valle en la dirección Izyumo-Slavyansk. No hubo promoción activa durante el día.

▫En el sector del frente Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, la Milicia Popular de la LPR tomó el control de la única carretera de Seversk a Lisichansk bajo control de fuego. El grupo ucraniano de 5 a 7 mil militantes ucranianos en Lisichansk ahora no tiene suministros. Los combatientes de la APU del batallón Aidar en la planta de Severodonetsk Azot están listos para rendirse, sujeto a un alto el fuego y garantías de seguridad civil.

▫En el frente de Donetsk, Kodema y Semigorye siguen controlados por el enemigo. En este momento, la lucha continúa en Klinovoye.

▫La lucha continúa cerca de Ugledar en dirección a Zaporozhye. Desde la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado atacando en dirección a Yegorovka con una compañía reforzada. La columna enemiga fue detectada de manera oportuna con la ayuda del UAV del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD, luego de lo cual se infligió una derrota de fuego en el objetivo. La infantería del enemigo se dispersó por los bosques y matorrales, se está librando una batalla.

▫ Pausa operativa por el flanco sur. Serpentine volvió a intentar atacar la VFU, pero nuevamente fue en vano. Derrame de petróleo quemado en el área de perforación.

Después de las "llegadas" a la ciudad de Rubizhnoye en la LPR, después del bombardeo de la artillería ucraniana, se destruyó un elevador para 30 mil toneladas de grano. Un hombre resultó herido en el distrito Kievsky de Donetsk. También herida en la calle. Artyom fue recibido por una mujer en 1937. En el distrito de Kuibyshev, hay un pueblo Gornyak que murió como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las formaciones ucranianas atacaron a Stakhanov en el LPR con un misil Tochka-U; un hombre murió allí.

Calibración. Tres puntos de control móviles para vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Zhovtnevaya, Kiselevka, Barmashovo de la región de Nikolaev. La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército destruyó mano de obra y equipo militar en 96 distritos y un puesto de radar de campo en la región de Konstantinovka de la región de Kharkov en un día. El ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se llevó a cabo en el área de las aldeas de Atinskoe y Starye Vyrki al norte de Belopolye, así como en Starikovo cerca de Glukhov en la región de Sumy. Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

*EEUU anuncia otro paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania de 450 millones.*
Estados Unidos anunció este jueves otro paquete de ayuda militar a *Ucrania* de 450 millones de dólares para hacer frente a la invasión rusa y que incluye el sistema de misiles que Kiev llevaba reclamando desde hace semanas.

El anuncio muestra el compromiso de Washington con Ucrania al producirse justo antes de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, destacó en una rueda de prensa el coordinador de Comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, John Kirby.

Kirby explicó que el paquete incluye más proyectiles de artillería, botes para patrullar las aguas y un número adicional de HIMARS, un sistema de misiles montado en un camión que es capaz de disparar a 70 kilómetros de distancia.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es para Idiotas....pero es que hay muchos.
> 
> Es como los que te dicen que los "rojos" de podemos van a quitar los pisos ¿ que pisos idiota si tu le debes el 80% del "tuyo" al banco ? Pero les cuela, las ovejas estan bien adiestradas. Todas se creen el lobo



Lo que decimos es que pretenden controlar los precios, desincentivando así la creación de nueva vivienda....el único resultado es la perdida de oportunidad de tener pisos para mucha gente.
Pero, hay dos opciones,a) no comprendéis las cosas o b)las entendéis pero os suda los cojones que la sociedad sea un puto infierno mientras sea "de izquierdas"...esa es la gran desgracia


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jun 2022)

Ahora sí.

*Oficial: Ucrania adquiere el estatus de candidato de la Unión Europea
*
El Consejo Europeo apoyó la concesión del estatuto a Ucrania.

Así lo anunció el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vuestro problema es que sois incapaces de mirar más allá de vuestro ombligo, sois "de izquierdas" mientras tengáis una situación estable, cuando eso deja de ser así...vienen las prisas



No te enteras de nada, es exactamente al contrario. La mayoria es de izquierdas cuando la mierda le llega al cuello, los que son de izquierdas cuando pueden vivir bien aquí, son los que lo son por conciencia o por cabeza. A la mayoría de primeros los compras con un chusco, a los segundos si los cabreas tienes que matarlos y suelen ser espabilados a veces ganan y el mundo cambia un poco.

Veras que risa en 2 años, llegaran los facheras y quitaran las pagas y las ayudas ( jojo gracias a los votos de muchos que las reciben ), y crearan otra oleada de "izquierda". El tema es aprovecharla para cambiar cosas, si les das pagas desincentivas cambiar una mierda y las ovejitas se ven con 1000€ y se creen lobitos otra vez.



> Por cierto, que esos intentos de ridiculizar el esfuerzo es algo completamente impuesto, pero que, desgraciadamente, ha hecho mella en muchas personas...



Más de lo mismo, el "esfuerzo" lo ridiculizan los que controlan el tinglado que se levantan con 2 llamadas lo que "tu esfuerzo" no conseguira en 2 vidas.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada, es exactamente al contrario. La mayoria es de izquierdas cuando la mierda le llega al cuello, los que son de izquierdas cuando pueden vivir bien aquí, son los que lo son por conciencia o por cabeza. A la mayoría de primeros los compras con un chusco, a los segundos si los cabreas tienes que matarlos y suelen ser espabilados a veces ganan y el mundo cambia un poco.
> 
> Veras que risa en un para de años, llegaran los facheras y quitaran las pagas y las ayudas ( jojo gracias a los votos de muchos que las reciben ), y crearan otra oleada de "izquierda". El tema es aprovecharla para cambiar cosas, si les das pagas desincentivas cambiar una mierda y las ovejitas se ven con 1000€ y se creen lobitos otra vez.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Cada vez que la izquierda al servicio de Washington-Londres arruina España, entonces dejan que ascienda la derecha, para que sea ella quien imponga los recortes y se gane el odio de la ciudadanía. Pero solo sucede por que la derecha en España, sirve a los mismos amos que la izquierda, los que he citado antes.

Que todo esto ya está muy visto @delhierro hasta el hartazgo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Viene algo que ni tiene todavía definición. Lovecraft o Derleth lo describirían como una crisis abominable de proporciones indescriptibles, numéricamente blasfema, que hunde en el abismo de la locura y la oscuridad a todo aquel que la estudia. En los eones que seguirán será borrada de toda crónica pues sólo su mención arrastra a la desesperación de quien la oiga mentar.
> 
> O algo parrecido.



Y que conste que les doy toda la razón en cuanto a la escala apocalíptica de eso que nos espera.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que decimos es que pretenden controlar los precios, desincentivando así la creación de nueva vivienda....el único resultado es la perdida de oportunidad de tener pisos para mucha gente.
> Pero, hay dos opciones,a) no comprendéis las cosas o b)las entendéis pero os suda los cojones que la sociedad sea un puto infierno mientras sea "de izquierdas"...esa es la gran desgracia



Lo que impide tener pisos es el sistema economico. Si todo es la ganacia, pues especulemos con el trigo....oh espera.....


----------



## delhierro (23 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Efectivamente. Cada vez que la izquierda al servicio de Washington-Londres arruina España, entonces dejan que ascienda la derecha, para que sea ella quien imponga los recortes y se gane el odio de la ciudadanía. Pero solo sucede por que la derecha en España, sirve a los mismos amos que la izquierda, los que he citado antes.
> 
> Que todo esto ya está muy visto @delhierro hasta el hartazgo.



Es que si fueran la izquierda odiarian las pagas. Pedirian las fabricas.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, había muchos libros de autoayuda en la URSS, no te jode...
> 
> *Qué manía tenéis de justificar la mierda con el ridículo del esfuerzo,* quién esté libre de dejarse esforzar que tire la primera piedra. Dentro del esfuerzo hay muchos factores importantes, como la MOTIVACIÓN, que son motivos interiores y psicológicos de una persona, y por tanto, muy incontrolables, a no ser que te centres en esa persona, claro, a partir de ahí puedes hacer algo....
> 
> ...



Sobre todo en el hermano de Ayuso y en el Luis Medina ese ....  Y eso que esos son unos pringaos ... imagínate en los de arriba del todo ....


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que impide tener pisos es el sistema economico. Si todo es la ganacia, pues especulemos con el trigo....oh espera.....



Lo próximo es ponernos una máscara de buzo con un contador a la espalda y cobrarnos el aire que respiramos ... .


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

La semana que viene tendremos a medio gobierno dentro de la reunión de la OTAN en Madrid y el resto fuera protestando y exigiendo su desaparición. 

Creo que no hay imagen que describa mejor la realidad del gobierno de España durante los últimos años. 

Una jaula de grillos.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es que si fueran la izquierda odiarian las pagas. Pedirian las fabricas.



Y ahora, después de esa gran verdad que has dicho ¿nos cuentas a quienes has estado votando en las elecciones? ¿y nos recuerdas a quienes has defendido constantemente por otras cuestiones y antes de todo esto? por mi parte no he votado a nadie JAMÁS. Ni supuestas derechas ni supuestas izquierdas. Y no me vengas diciendo que con eso regalo mi voto al partido que gobierne en ese momento, ya lo sé. Pero yo no soy cómplice (y si votara lo sería) de un sistema que sé corrupto y vendido a intereses extranjeros. Para mi no existen. Y si cada español hiciese lo propio, perderían TODA legitimidad.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Nunca JAMAS culpes a otros de tus errores... JAMAS...
> 
> Los anglos están haciendo lo que DEBEN, defendiendo sus intereses... si no eres capaz de entender esto, tienes un muy serio problema... a partir de ahí es una cuestión de simple MADUREZ...
> 
> ...



Europa carece de autonomía en temas de geopolítica o temas económicos internacionales de calado. Son países ocupados militar política culturalmente. Son satélites. 
Luego todo lo que pasa SI ES CULPA de los anglos, los verdaderos gobernantes de Europa.


----------



## Remequilox (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU anuncia otro paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania de 450 millones.*
> Estados Unidos anunció este jueves otro paquete de ayuda militar a *Ucrania* de 450 millones de dólares para hacer frente a la invasión rusa y que incluye el sistema de misiles que Kiev llevaba reclamando desde hace semanas.
> 
> El anuncio muestra el compromiso de Washington con Ucrania al producirse justo antes de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, destacó en una rueda de prensa el coordinador de Comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, John Kirby.
> ...



Es curioso:
Primero, les inundaron a *Javelins*, alcance efectivo *entre 100 m y casi 5 km.*
Eran "_la maravolla de la maravolla_" (ya vimos incluso en Mariúpol como algunos recibían el rebote en los morros, y el tanque seguía como si nada). Las milicias republicanas están hasta la orejas de tantos "trofeos", solo que como los ucranianos ya apenas tienen tanques....

Luego les inundaron a *obuses M777*, alcance efectivo* poco más de 20 km*.
Si, en teoría y con la munición "güena" (que no han enviado), hasta 50 km con GPS incorporado _mirusté_. 
Un par de semanas hasta que los sistemas contrabatería han aprendido a "escuchar" el particular sonido (si, los sistema de contrabatería también "oyen"), y obús apostado, obús fulminado antes de la segunda tanda de disparos.

Ahora, el arma definitiva que cambiará el curso de la historia, los lanzamisiles *HIMARS*, alcance efectivo (de lo que les envían), *70 km.

5 km
20 km
70 km
...*

Está claro que el despliegue y proyección de fuerza ucraniano-otánica va bastante hacia atrás. 
Cada vez les envían cosas para disparar desde más lejos.


----------



## pemebe (24 Jun 2022)

hikso dijo:


> En 2008 el euro estaba fuerte, el petróleo estaba más caro en dólares no en euros. Lo que tenemos ahora es la caída del euro por las autosanciones que nos comemos en Europa por orden yanqui.



Es verdad que el euro estaba fuerte.

Pero:

En julio de 2008 con un precio medio del Brent en 133 dolares el Barril, en España el precio con impuestos de la gasolina 95 era de 1,26 euros. 1,57 dolares por euro.

Es decir el litro de petroleo a 84,71

En mayo de 2022 el petroleo 113,34 $ en mayo 2022. 1,06 dolares por euro de promedio.

Es decir el litro de petroleo a 106,92 (un 26% de incremento en Euros).

Si incrementamos el precio de la gasolina en un 26% saldría un precio de 1,58 euros por litro.

Luego ambos teneis razón..


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y ahora, después de esa gran verdad que has dicho ¿nos cuentas a quienes has estado votando en las elecciones? ¿y nos recuerdas a quienes has defendido constantemente por otras cuestiones y antes de todo esto? por mi parte no he votado a nadie JAMÁS. Ni supuestas derechas ni supuestas izquierdas. Y no me vengas diciendo que con eso regalo mi voto al partido que gobierne en ese momento, ya lo sé. Pero yo no soy cómplice (y si votara lo sería) de un sistema que sé corrupto y vendido a intereses extranjeros. Para mi no existen. Y si cada español hiciese lo propio, perderían TODA legitimidad.



A Podemos. Los que se movian y tenian una oportunidad. Moverse es jodido, es peligroso economicamente, fisicamente, y la mayor parte de las veces no sale bien. Es sistema es poderoso, y las ovejitas blandas. Tan blandas que no les votaron suficiente porque los medios les vendieron que eran Lenin y les iban a quitar unos pisos que no son suyos.

¿ porque les votaba si sabia que no eran rojos pata negra ? Jaja porque si lo fueran no hubieran llegado ni a presentarse, a Iglesias le han amenazado para que se pire solo por ser moderadamente disidente. Así que lo que puede hacer una ovejita es votar a los más aproximados, no creerse la mierda que les echen y tirar dados. Una de cada 20 veces quizas salgan buenos. Y mientras te ries para variar con la cara de miedo que ponen los lacayos de los de arriba ( a los de verdad ni los ves ) , y los nervios que pasan que solo se vive una vez. De paso, pues logras que la cosa se equilibre un minimo y que tengan algo de cuidado antes de seguir aplastando.

Les ha dado por dar pagas, entre otras cosas porque no tuvieron votos para intentar otra cosa. ¿ si los hubieran tenido lo hubieran hecho ? Queda la duda. Veremos con los proximos. Yo no me presento, así que no soy tan purista ni exigente.

La rusia de putin me parece la hostia, pues evidentemente no. Pero equilibra las cosas, espero que se entienda el simil.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 Jun 2022)

Les dejo esta canción que publico el canal El Frente Oriental, que deberían visitar si les interesa pequeños documentales traducidos del ruso.


----------



## El Juani (24 Jun 2022)

*Este miércoles 22 de junio, Microsoft entregó un detallado informe donde da cuenta de las estrategias que está usando Rusia para atacar de manera informática a Ucrania y cómo ha utilizado ciberataques para socavar los esfuerzos de Occidente.*

El presidente de la corporación, Brad Smith, dio una pequeña introducción a este problema:

_«_*Defending Ukraine: Early Lessons from the Cyber War*_. Este informe representa una investigación realizada por los equipos de inteligencia de amenazas y ciencia de datos de Microsoft con el objetivo de agudizar nuestra comprensión del panorama de amenazas en la guerra en curso en Ucrania. El informe también ofrece una serie de lecciones y conclusiones resultantes de los datos recopilados y analizados. En particular, el informe revela nueva información sobre los esfuerzos rusos, incluido un aumento en la penetración de la red y las actividades de espionaje entre gobiernos aliados, organizaciones sin fines de lucro y otras organizaciones fuera de Ucrania. *Este informe también revela detalles sobre las sofisticadas y generalizadas operaciones de influencia extranjera rusa que se utilizan, entre otras cosas, para socavar la unidad occidental y reforzar sus esfuerzos de guerra. Estamos viendo estas operaciones de influencia extranjera promulgadas con fuerza de manera coordinada junto con toda la gama de campañas de ciberdestructivo y espionaje*. Finalmente, el informe pide una estrategia coordinada e integral para fortalecer las defensas colectivas, una tarea que requerirá que el sector privado, el sector público, las organizaciones sin fines de lucro y la sociedad civil se unan. El prólogo de este nuevo informe, escrito por el presidente y vicepresidente de Microsoft, Brad Smith, ofrece detalles adicionales a continuación»._





*Cuatro pilares del informe contra Rusia:*
Este informe ofrece cinco conclusiones que provienen de los primeros cuatro meses de la guerra: 


*En primer lugar, la defensa contra una invasión militar ahora requiere para la mayoría de los países la capacidad de desembolsar y distribuir operaciones digitales y activos de datos a través de las fronteras y en otros países.* No es sorprendente que Rusia apuntara al centro de datos gubernamental de Ucrania en un ataque temprano con misiles de crucero, y otros servidores «en las instalaciones» de manera similar eran vulnerables a los ataques de armas convencionales. Rusia también apuntó a sus destructivos ataques de «limpiaparabrisas» en las redes informáticas locales. Pero el gobierno de Ucrania ha sostenido con éxito sus operaciones civiles y militares al actuar rápidamente para desembolsar su infraestructura digital en la nube pública, donde se ha alojado en centros de datos en toda Europa. Esto ha implicado pasos urgentes y extraordinarios de todo el sector tecnológico, incluido Microsoft. Si bien el trabajo del sector tecnológico ha sido vital, también es importante pensar en las lecciones más duraderas que se derivan de estos esfuerzos. 
*En segundo lugar, los recientes avances en inteligencia de amenazas cibernéticas y protección de punto final han ayudado a Ucrania a resistir un alto porcentaje de ciberataques destructivos rusos.* Debido a que las actividades cibernéticas son invisibles a simple vista, son más difíciles de rastrear para los periodistas e incluso para muchos analistas militares. Microsoft ha visto al ejército ruso lanzar múltiples olas de ciberataques destructivos contra 48 agencias y empresas ucranianas distintas. Estos han tratado de penetrar en los dominios de red al comprender inicialmente cientos de computadoras y luego propagar malware diseñado para destruir el software y los datos en miles de otros. Las tácticas cibernéticas rusas en la guerra han diferido de las desplegadas en el ataque NotPetya contra Ucrania en 2017. Ese ataque utilizó malware destructivo «gusano» que podría saltar de un dominio informático a otro y, por lo tanto, cruzar las fronteras hacia otros países. Rusia ha tenido cuidado en 2022 de confinar el destructivo «software de limpiaparabrisas» a dominios de red específicos dentro de la propia Ucrania. Pero los ataques destructivos recientes y en curso en sí mismos han sido sofisticados y más generalizados de lo que muchos informes reconocen. Y el ejército ruso continúa adaptando estos ataques destructivos a las necesidades cambiantes de la guerra, incluso combinando los ciberataques con el uso de armas convencionales. 
*En tercer lugar, a medida que una coalición de países se ha unido para defender a Ucrania, las agencias de inteligencia rusas han intensificado la penetración de la red y las actividades de espionaje dirigidas a los gobiernos aliados fuera de Ucrania.* En Microsoft hemos detectado esfuerzos de intrusión de red rusa en 128 organizaciones en 42 países fuera de Ucrania. Si bien Estados Unidos ha sido el objetivo número uno de Rusia, esta actividad también ha dado prioridad a Polonia, donde se está coordinando gran parte de la entrega logística de asistencia militar y humanitaria. Las actividades rusas también se han dirigido a los países bálticos, y durante los últimos dos meses ha habido un aumento en la actividad similar dirigida a las redes informáticas en Dinamarca, Noruega, Finlandia, Suecia y Turquía. También hemos visto un aumento en la actividad similar dirigida a los ministerios de relaciones exteriores de otros países de la OTAN. Los objetivos rusos han dado prioridad a los gobiernos, especialmente entre los miembros de la OTAN. Pero la lista de objetivos también ha incluido think tanks, organizaciones humanitarias, compañías de TI y proveedores de energía y otras infraestructuras críticas. Desde el comienzo de la guerra, el objetivo ruso que hemos identificado ha tenido éxito el 29 por ciento de las veces. Una cuarta parte de estas intrusiones exitosas ha llevado a la exfiltración confirmada de los datos de una organización, aunque como se explica en el informe, esto probablemente subestima el grado de éxito ruso.
*Cuarto, en coordinación con estas otras actividades cibernéticas, las agencias rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones globales de influencia cibernética para apoyar sus esfuerzos de guerra.* Estos combinan tácticas desarrolladas por la KGB durante varias décadas con nuevas tecnologías digitales e Internet para dar a las operaciones de influencia extranjera un alcance geográfico más amplio, un mayor volumen, una orientación más precisa y una mayor velocidad y agilidad. Desafortunadamente, con suficiente planificación y sofisticación, estas operaciones de influencia cibernética están bien posicionadas para aprovechar la apertura de larga data de las sociedades democráticas y la polarización pública que es característica de los tiempos actuales. 
Finalmente, Brad Smith sostiene que, «como parte de una nueva iniciativa en Microsoft, estamos utilizando IA, nuevas herramientas de análisis, conjuntos de datos más amplios y un creciente personal de expertos para rastrear y pronosticar esta amenaza cibernética. Utilizando estas nuevas capacidades, estimamos que las operaciones de influencia cibernética rusas aumentaron con éxito la propagación de la propaganda rusa después de que comenzó la guerra en un 216 por ciento en Ucrania y un 82 por ciento en los Estados Unidos. Continuaremos expandiendo el trabajo de Microsoft en este campo en las próximas semanas y meses. Esto incluye tanto el crecimiento interno como a través del acuerdo que anunciamos la semana pasada para adquirir Miburo Solutions, una empresa líder en análisis e investigación de amenazas cibernéticas especializada en la detección y respuesta a operaciones de influencia cibernética extranjera».









Microsoft: así Rusia usa ciberataques para destruir Occidente | Digital Trends Español


Brad Smith, presidente de Microsoft entregó un informe donde revisa las estrategias de Rusia para usar ciberataques contra Ucrania y Occidente.




es.digitaltrends.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

Copiar para que?
Nike es conocida por gastar más dinero en pagar a los jugadores de la NBA que salen en sus anuncios, que a todos los trabajadores de sus fábricas.
Pero luego de calidad, muy justitos.
Desde que probé la marca china Li Ning, no he vuelto a malgastar mi dinero en estas "marcas famosas"



Mabuse dijo:


> Así que, Putin está dirigiendo EE.UU... subiendo los precios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está mal para "un país con el PIB de Italia", como decían algunos...


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A Podemos. Los que se movian y tenian una oportunidad. Moverse es jodido, es peligroso economicamente, fisicamente, y la mayor parte de las veces no sale bien. Es sistema es poderoso, y las ovejitas blandas. Tan blandas que no les votaron suficiente porque los medios les vendieron que eran Lenin y les iban a quitar unos pisos que no son suyos.
> 
> ¿ porque les votaba si sabia que no eran rojos pata negra ? Jaja porque si lo fueran no hubieran llegado ni a presentarse, a Iglesias le han amenazado para que se pire solo por ser moderadamente disidente. Así que lo que puede hacer una ovejita es votar a los más aproximados, no creerse la mierda que les echen y tirar dados. Una de cada 20 veces quizas salgan buenos. Y mientras te ries para variar con la cara de miedo que ponen los lacayos de los de arriba ( a los de verdad ni los ves ) , y los nervios que pasan que solo se vive una vez. De paso, pues logras que la cosa se equilibre un minimo y que tengan algo de cuidado antes de seguir aplastando.
> 
> *Les ha dado por dar pagas, entre otras cosas porque no tuvieron votos para intentar otra cosa. ¿ si los hubieran tenido lo hubieran hecho ? Queda la duda. Veremos con los proximos. Yo no me presento, así que no soy tan purista ni exigente.*




O subvencionar la gasofa para que Repsol se la coma en dos semanas.....   Lo que sea menos meter mano al capital y las empresas. Pero bueno ... es lo que hay. Es lo máximo que permite este sistema sin romper la baraja. Si alguien piensa que le va a quitar el hueso al perro votando va dao .... 

Podemos es solo un intento de volver a la socialdemocracia europea de los 70: sanidad pública potente, educación pública potente, buenos salarios y convenios y poco más. Vamos ... lo normal en 1970 en cualquier pais de europa occidental.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A Podemos. Los que se movian y tenian una oportunidad. Moverse es jodido, es peligroso economicamente, fisicamente, y la mayor parte de las veces no sale bien. Es sistema es poderoso, y las ovejitas blandas. Tan blandas que no les votaron suficiente porque los medios les vendieron que eran Lenin y les iban a quitar unos pisos que no son suyos.
> 
> ¿ porque les votaba si sabia que no eran rojos pata negra ? Jaja porque si lo fueran no hubieran llegado ni a presentarse, a Iglesias le han amenazado para que se pire solo por ser moderadamente disidente. Así que lo que puede hacer una ovejita es votar a los más aproximados, no creerse la mierda que les echen y tirar dados. Una de cada 20 veces quizas salgan buenos. Y mientras te ries para variar con la cara de miedo que ponen los lacayos de los de arriba ( a los de verdad ni los ves ) , y los nervios que pasan que solo se vive una vez. De paso, pues logras que la cosa se equilibre un minimo y que tengan algo de cuidado antes de seguir aplastando.
> 
> ...



Veo que todavía sigues creyendo que esos de Podemos eran una iniciativa, al menos, verdaderamente ciudadana. Pues ná, este es el hilo de la guerra con Ucrania, perdón, con Washington-Londres, así que no te increpo más al respecto por mor del bien común. Pero te recuerdo que todo ese gasto público, ha servido para endeudar todavía más a España. En fin, ya está.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Veo que todavía sigues creyendo que esos de Podemos eran una iniciativa, al menos, verdaderamente ciudadana. Pues ná, este es el hilo de la guerra con Ucrania, perdón, con Washington-Londres, así que no te increpo más al respecto por mor del bien común. *Pero te recuerdo, que todo ese gasto público, ha servido para endeudar todavía más a España.* En fin, ya está.



Y? Te crees que esa deuda la va a pagar alguien o qué? Este sistema no va a sobrevivir tanto tiempo, no van a tener tiempo de cobrarla ....  

Al final pasará lo que pasa siempre ..... En 1492 la corona española estaba en la puta ruina endeudada hasta las orejas con los banqueros, judios en gran parte. Era impagable. Solución? Echar a los judios y robarles todo. Al siglo siguiente Inglaterra estaba parecido. Solución? Robar los bienes de la iglesia romana y montar una propia. Hay mil casos a lo largo de la historia. Pues los banqueros occidentales, más pronto que tarde, acabarán igual. Está todo inventao.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *Este miércoles 22 de junio, Microsoft entregó un detallado informe donde da cuenta de las estrategias que está usando Rusia para atacar de manera informática a Ucrania y cómo ha utilizado ciberataques para socavar los esfuerzos de Occidente.*
> 
> El presidente de la corporación, Brad Smith, dio una pequeña introducción a este problema:
> 
> ...



Perdone, pero no lo he leído ¿y en que parte de ese informe comentan todas las trapacerías y canalladas que los anglosajones han estado cometiendo contra casi todo el orbe aprovechando las brechas en los S.O. (y hardware) que ellos mismos nos han estado vendiendo? es solo curiosidad, entiéndame.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Te crees que esa deuda la va a pagar alguien o qué? Este sistema no va a sobrevivir tanto tiempo, no van a tener tiempo de cobrarla ....



Nada, tan solo decirte que eres patético. Pero igual alguno aquí da crédito a la tontá que acabas de soltar.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Nada, tan solo decirte que eres patético. Pero igual alguno aquí da crédito a la tontá que acabas de soltar.



Al final pasará lo que pasa siempre ..... En 1492 la corona española estaba en la puta ruina endeudada hasta las orejas con los banqueros, judios en gran parte. Era impagable. Solución? Echar a los judios y robarles todo. Al siglo siguiente Inglaterra estaba parecido. Solución? Robar los bienes de la iglesia romana, que eran los más ricos del lugar, y montar una propia. Hay mil casos a lo largo de la historia. Recuerda el caso de la corona francesa y los templarios en el siglo XIII-XIV: corona endeudada con la orden, la orden asquerosamente rica, la orden a tomar por culo, sin una puta perra y los cabecillas churrascaos. Pues los banqueros occidentales, más pronto que tarde, acabarán igual. Está todo inventao. Si alguien acumula la mayor parte de los recursos disponibles es de cajón que otro alguien se lo acabará quitando antes o después por las buenas o por las malas. No es ni una cuestión moral o de justicia. Es de simple supervivencia del grupo. Es biología.


----------



## ccartech (24 Jun 2022)

Los miembros del parlamento italiano crearon una conmoción exigiendo que se detuviera el envío de armas a Zelenski. Las encuestas muestran que más del 70% de los italianos no están de acuerdo con el envío de armas a Ucrania. Estás aquí, ¿vale?.. #πολεμοσ_ρωσιασ_ουκρανιας #Ουκρανία


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

No sé. Igual así como de repente, se nos aparece un pantallazo azul adornado con una cifra alfanumérica y la subsiguiente recomendación: 'reinicie el sistema'. Y el Bill no es tan listo. Solo era otro 'hijo de papá' al que le trazaron un destino. Pero nos contaron que cambió el mundo trapicheando en un garaje. Vi la peli y todo.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No sé. Igual así como de repente, se nos aparece un pantallazo azul adornado con una cifra alfanumérica y la subsiguiente recomendación: 'reinicie el sistema'. Y el Bill no es tan listo. Solo era otro 'hijo de papá' al que le trazaron un destino. Pero nos contaron que cambió el mundo trapicheando en un garaje. Vi la peli y todo.



Hombre ... los que no sois nada listos sois los que usais su sistema operativo.   Y si además lo pagais, ni te digo ....


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * "A partir de ahora, el gas es un bien escaso": Alemania activa el nivel de alerta del plan nacional de emergencia gasística *
> 
> "Incluso si no lo perciben de esa manera, estamos en una crisis de gas", declaró el vicecanciller y el ministro de Economía del país, Robert Habeck.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente, la generación de políticos europeos más repleta de subnormales de la historia del continente.


----------



## Adriano II (24 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Posiblemente, la generación de políticos europeos más repleta de subnormales de la historia del continente.



No hombre no si lo de pasarse al carbón es un plan cojonudo

Justo ahora que está baratito 

Oh wait ...


----------



## Castellano (24 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí pero hablamos de dos tercios de los encuestados de izquierda. Y más del 80% del total.
> "Quién te ha visto amigo y quién te ve"....
> Del referendum del 86 ahora.,. Es brutal, sencillamente brutal.



España no tiene remedio.
Ya da igual, en 20 años la mitad de la población serán panchitos, que querrán anexionarse a los USA en plan Puerto Pobre.

Porque mucho BOCS hablar y asustar con la sustitución racial de la morería, pero está semana en Madrid, por cada moro y mora que vi, a cambio vi 10 panchitos.


----------



## Castellano (24 Jun 2022)

Me recuerdan a aquellos titulares de que las kakunas eran efectivas al 96%
Del mismo estilo


----------



## Salgado Solitario (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *A Podemos. Los que se movian y tenian una oportunidad. Moverse es jodido, es peligroso economicamente, fisicamente*, y la mayor parte de las veces no sale bien. Es sistema es poderoso, y las ovejitas blandas. Tan blandas que no les votaron suficiente porque los medios les vendieron que eran Lenin y les iban a quitar unos pisos que no son suyos.
> 
> ¿ porque les votaba si sabia que no eran rojos pata negra ? Jaja porque si lo fueran no hubieran llegado ni a presentarse,* a Iglesias le han amenazado para que se pire solo por ser moderadamente disidente*. Así que lo que puede hacer una ovejita es votar a los más aproximados, no creerse la mierda que les echen y tirar dados. Una de cada 20 veces quizas salgan buenos. Y mientras te ries para variar con la cara de miedo que ponen los lacayos de los de arriba ( a los de verdad ni los ves ) , y los nervios que pasan que solo se vive una vez. De paso, pues logras que la cosa se equilibre un minimo y que tengan algo de cuidado antes de seguir aplastando.
> 
> ...



Estos son los análisis civiles del conforero, los militares caminan por la misma senda. 

Veamos, en Portugal el Partido Comunista se opuso a que la marioneta de Kiev interviniese en el Parlamento y las únicas amenazas que tuvieron fueron de refugees ucros pintando sus sedes y pidiendo su ilegalización (sic). 
Pero es que los cinco estrellas italianos hicieron lo mismo. 

Mientras tanto en el Parlamento español los de Podemos aplaudían como monos las estupideces antiespañolas del pallaso kievita. Y aún anduvieron con inquisiciones sobre si el comunistilla del Enrique Santiago aplaudía con la debida intensidad. 

Es difícil superar este tipo de subnormalidades lacayas.
Y después argumentado que a Iglesias le han amenazado. Quién? Para qué? Si ya es uno de los suyos (de ellos).


----------



## Caracalla (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es que si fueran la izquierda odiarian las pagas. Pedirian las fabricas.



Las fabricas dice... el siglo XX ya ha quedado atrás eh!!!

Las fabricas ya no importan una mierda. Se puede hacer casi todo con robots. El problema es que la población en si, ya no es necesaria para las élites y eso nos pone a todos una diana en la cabeza. 

Esto no es una lucha de clases, es una guerra de exterminio y vamos perdiendo.


----------



## Hao X (24 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las fabricas dice... el siglo XX ya ha quedado atrás eh!!!
> 
> Las fabricas ya no importan una mierda. Se puede hacer casi todo con robots. El problema es que la población en si, ya no es necesaria para las élites y eso nos pone a todos una diana en la cabeza.
> 
> Esto no es una lucha de clases, es una guerra de exterminio y vamos perdiendo.



Gran mensaje y resumen de todo lo que acontece.


----------



## bubble bubble (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno, parece que se está cumpliendo lo de que todo va lento hasta que de repente sucede un derrumbe rápido.

Ya hay numerosas bolsas, que dado el estado de moral de lo que queda del ejercito ucraniano no creo que duren mucho. El frente del donbass se ha hundido, y ahora habrá que ver si los rusos aprovechan la caída para avanzar rápido o siguen despacio para evitar una posible extensión excesiva de las líneas, que provoque situaciones como al principio de la guerra. En todo caso la ayuda occidental tan cacareada no ha servido de nada, ni voluntarios, ni armas, ni dinero han permitido a los ucranianos cambiar el signo de la guerra, y ni siquiera han conseguido estabilizar el frente para luchar hasta el último ucraniano como querían los EEUU. 

Ahora queda por ver cual será el siguiente objetivo, Jarkov, Odessa, o incluso Kiev, aunque está última me parece que la dejaran para el final. Pienso que en todo caso deben evitar asaltar las ciudades como hicieron en Mariupol, y limitarse a cercarlas, una vez se den cuenta de que la guerra está perdida casi nadie va a querer una defensa férrea que solo provoque más destrucción, con lo que tras un cerco de un par de meses se rendirán recuperándose las ciudades intactas y sin provocar matanzas de civiles.

Es posible que caiga pronto el gobierno de Zelensky y se intente una negociación para que Rusia se conforme con lo que ha conquistado, pero pienso que los rusos continuaran hasta quedarse al menos con todas las partes interesantes de Ucrania, tienen la guerra completamente ganada y cualquier otra cosa sería una tontería, que puede costarles muy caro en el futuro. Supongo que en todos los territorios liberados harán referéndums de independencia y posterior anexión para darle un fundamento jurídico aceptable, y dejarán que occidente berree lo que quiera.

En cuanto a la OTAN, el golpe va a ser demoledor. Van a perder el control económico con la creación del bloque de los brics, el financiero con la caída del euro y sobre todo del dólar, van a perder el prestigio militar que les quedaba tras los fiascos de Afganistán e Irak. Una gran crisis va a golpear Europa y no esta claro que la UE sobreviva, con grandes desordenes sociales en muchos de sus miembros. Por no hablar que con lo que van a sufrir en muchos países en desarrollo, posiblemente se pasen al grupo de los brics. Y EEUU tiene también papeletas para el desastre, pues aunque en mejor situación debido a sus capacidades de producción energéticas, el hundimiento del dólar los va a dejar muy tocados y tienen muchas tensiones internas.

En fin, mucha suerte a todos los foreros de bien, la vamos a necesitar. El futuro pinta muy negro, pero al menos estoy contento, aunque me vaya a afectar negativamente, del hundimiento del NWO que amenazaba con destruir a toda la humanidad.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo próximo es ponernos una máscara de buzo con un contador a la espalda y cobrarnos el aire que respiramos ... .



Y seguirás pidiendo más estado para que te lo cobre....


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las fabricas ya no importan una mierda. Se puede hacer casi todo con robots. El problema es que la población en si, ya no es necesaria para las élites y eso nos pone a todos una diana en la cabeza.
> 
> Esto no es una lucha de clases, es una guerra de exterminio y vamos perdiendo.




Cuidado!, puedes hacer "casi todo" con robots... MENOS EL CONSUMO !!

_¿ De qué te sirve una fábrica de zapatos "rotobizada" y que produzca millones de pares al día... *si no tienes quien los compre* ?_

Diferente el caso si hablamos *de los RECURSOS* que es una cuestión diferente... por ahí lo que buscan es un mundo de 1000 millones, que se satisfagan con menos gas, menos petróleo, menos comida, etc.

Algo me dice que vale más lo segundo que lo primero. Pero en cualquier caso *el resultado es el mismo*... una guerra de exterminio. No por los "robots", sino por los "recursos escasos"


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Posiblemente, la generación de políticos europeos más repleta de subnormales de la historia del continente.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (24 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado!, puedes hacer "casi todo" con robots... MENOS EL CONSUMO !!
> 
> _¿ De qué te sirve una fábrica de zapatos "rotobizada" y que produzca millones de pares al día... *si no tienes quien los compre* ?_
> 
> ...



Algo instintivo nos dice que el_ elisium_ de 500 millones y completamente robotizado, con impresión 3D y productos a demanda, en equilibrio con el resto del planeta casi despoblado y salvaje, es algo que puede asemejarse a una _meta_, a un fin. Y los currelas y compañía sobramos, no tenemos ese _ticket_.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

Siguiendo la noche de San Juan (seguint la revetlla de Sant Joan)


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Te lo digo yo ahora, Rusia amenazó con cortar todo suministro a Europa instantáneamente.
> El terror se apoderó de los mandamases europedos.
> En una semana Europa estaría al nivel de Guatemala *o de Paraguay.*





Malevich dijo:


> *A Paraguay precisamente luz no le falta.....*




Lo que hace la falta de perspectiva (iba a decir "la ignorancia" pero no quiero ser agresivo). 

Tal como bien indica *Malevich*, Paraguay *es EL MAYOR PRODUCTOR PER CAPITA DE ENERGIA ELECTRICA DEL MUNDO !!*... pero por mucho... mucho... mucho... el que viene atrás debe ser la quinta parte o menos.

Digamos que "la liga de arriba" porque sus vecinos mayores lo han tenido que tener como socio obligado para hacer las grandes represas de *ITAIPU* (Brasil, una de las mayores del mundo), *YACIRETA-APIPE* (dos complejos, con Argentina, de gran tamaño) y la de *ACARAY* que creo que es enteramente paraguaya.

Eso no significa que naden en electricidad, porque su red de transmisión interna tiene bastantes falencias... además, entregan una parte importante de la producción como pago de su parte en la obras (a Brasil y Argentina respectivamente).

De todos modos sugiero cubrir la ignorancia de cómo funciona el mundo antes de lanzar estereotipos errados. Si hay un país en el mundo que no puede ponerse como ejemplo de "_no tiene energía eléctrica_", ese es, ni más ni menos, Paraguay.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Una gran crisis va a golpear Europa y no esta claro que la UE sobreviva, con grandes desordenes sociales en muchos de sus miembros.



A los españoles sean del color que sean, no les interesa una desintegracion traumatica de la Union Europea, estariamos al albur de nuestros enemigos externos e internos, nos veriamos inmersos en un conflicto belico de larga duracion...


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

* Los drones estadounidenses no sobrevivirán mucho tiempo sobre Ucrania, dicen los pilotos*
Las defensas aéreas rusas son demasiado arriesgadas para los Gray Eagles, los pilotos de Kiev preferirían los jets en su lugar 

El MQ-1C Gray Eagle es el último del linaje de drones de ataque de General Atomics utilizado durante la "guerra contra el terrorismo" de Estados Unidos, desde Afganistán e Irak hasta Somalia y Yemen. Está armado con misiles Hellfire, que tienen un alcance de unos ocho kilómetros, menos que los drones suicidas Switchblade o Phoenix Ghost que Estados Unidos ya ha enviado a Ucrania.




"Podría ser útil" en el frente, dijo otro piloto de caza, presentado como 'Juice'. Sin embargo, añadió, los Gray Eagles probablemente no sobrevivirían más que una o dos misiones. Cada dron cuesta 10 millones de dólares.

Ucrania ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por tener en su arsenal los drones de ataque turcos Bayraktar TB2. El TB2 cuesta unos 2 millones de dólares. Moonfish afirma que fueron "muy útiles e importantes" en los primeros días del conflicto, pero son "casi inútiles" ahora que las tropas rusas han reforzado sus defensas aéreas. Los pilotos dijeron a Foreign Policy que Ucrania estaba ahora limitando el uso de los Bayraktar a "raras operaciones especiales y misiones de ataque". Los corresponsales de guerra rusos, por su parte, sugieren que es porque la mayoría de los drones ya han sido derribados. 

"Tenemos muchos más pilotos que aviones en este momento", dijo Moonfish, sugiriendo que él y sus colegas deberían ser entrenados en aviones de combate estadounidenses "avanzados" como el F-15 y el F-16, que serían más capaces de sobrevivir contra los S-400 rusos.

Ambos tipos aparecieron por primera vez en la década de 1970. Desde entonces han sido mejorados repetidamente, y los expertos occidentales consideran que las últimas versiones están a la altura de los cazas rusos Su-35 y MiG-35, y ligeramente por delante de los cazas Su-27 y Mig-29 que operaba Ucrania al comienzo del conflicto. Sin embargo, no hay indicios de que Estados Unidos tenga alguno de sobra, ni de que haya voluntad política en Washington para enviarlos a Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

*La concesión a Ucrania y Moldavia del estatus de candidatos a la adhesión a la UE es un "gesto político" que envía una "fuerte señal" a Rusia, dijo el jueves el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron.* Aunque Kiev y Chisinau lo celebraron, otros líderes de la UE advirtieron que el estatus era en gran medida simbólico, con años de reformas y negociaciones antes de la adhesión real.

El reconocimiento por parte de la UE de la "perspectiva europea de Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia es una fuerte señal hacia Rusia en el actual contexto geopolítico", dijo Macron en una conferencia de prensa en Bruselas. La concesión del estatus de candidato a Ucrania y Moldavia envía "un mensaje muy fuerte", añadió.

*"Se lo debemos al pueblo ucraniano. Están luchando por nuestros valores", dijo Macron*. "Desde el primer día de este conflicto, Europa ha reaccionado de forma rápida, histórica y unida. Primero con las sanciones, luego con el apoyo macroeconómico, militar y financiero y ahora con este gesto político."

El *Presidente del Consejo Europeo, *Charles Michel, también lo calificó de "momento histórico" y de "paso crucial" en el camino de Ucrania y Moldavia hacia la UE.

*"¡27 veces sí!", dijo el Canciller alemán Olaf Scholz*, en referencia al número de países miembros. "¡Por una buena cooperación en la familia europea!".

*El Primer Ministro belga, Alexander De Croo, también alabó el "mensaje simbólico" *de la decisión de la UE, pero señaló que esto no significa que Kiev vaya a unirse al bloque en breve. Se trata de "un proceso de muchos años con muchas reformas que serán muy difíciles", dijo.

El proceso de adhesión a la UE consta de 35 capítulos, y puede suspenderse o invertirse en cualquier momento. EuroNews lo describió como "largo, complejo y a menudo tortuoso".

La Comisión Europea exige a Ucrania que lleve a cabo siete grandes reformas antes de finales de año, entre ellas la aplicación de una ley "destinada a frenar la excesiva influencia de los oligarcas en la economía" y "la protección de las minorías nacionales", lo que presumiblemente podría referirse a los rusoparlantes o a los húngaros étnicos del oeste del país. 

Al convertirse en candidatos, Ucrania y Moldavia se unen a Albania, Macedonia del Norte, Montenegro, Serbia y Turquía en la sala de espera de la UE. Ankara es candidata desde 1999. Mientras tanto, la antigua república soviética de Georgia se limitó a dar una "perspectiva" a la UE, con la candidatura supeditada a nuevas reformas políticas.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Jun 2022)

Avión militar ruso se estrella en Ryazan, sureste de Moscú; al menos 3 muertos, 6 heridos


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

*Off-topi*c* de Sant Joan*

Me derrumbo antes de que salga el sol, mal hecho, pero ya no tengo 20 años, pongo un video ya puesto pero lo han acortado los 2 minutos iniciales.



Buenas noches


----------



## ccartech (24 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso planea atacar oficinas gubernamentales en Kiev con misiles de alta tecnología, después de la entrega de HIMARS de EE. UU. a Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y seguirás pidiendo más estado para que te lo cobre....



Mejor echar mano de la colaboración público-privada y me lo cobre florentino. Porque tu puedes estar seguro de que no me lo vas a cobrar por mucho que te esfuerces.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (24 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> El ejército ruso planea atacar oficinas gubernamentales en Kiev con misiles de alta tecnología, después de la entrega de HIMARS de EE. UU. a Ucrania.



rabo en mano me haygo


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

*"La mujer no es un ser humano sino un objeto sexual": Asesor presidencial ucraniano revela la situación de las mujeres en el Ejército de su país*

Según Alexéi Arestóvich, se trata de algo arraigado a una "tradición" presente entre los siglos XVI y XVIII.





Imagen ilustrativaViacheslav Onyshchenko / SOPA Images/Sipa USA / Legion-Media
Las mujeres que sirven en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son objeto de acosos sexuales, según ha reconocido el asesor de la Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania, Alexéi Arestóvich.
En declaraciones al programa Islandia, el funcionario aseguró que "la mujer en el Ejército es un horror" y que a las militares "*no las toman por seres humanos*".

"En segundo lugar, hay problemas de higiene e intentan convertirlas en un objeto de acoso sexual", dijo el asesor.

Según Arestóvich, las integrantes de las filas militares de su país sufren una "*presión constante*", porque "a menudo para el hombre allí la mujer no es una persona".

El asesor explicó que se trata de algo *arraigado a la tradición* de la época en la que "no se permitía a las mujeres entrar" en el Sich de Zaporozhie, formación protoestatal cosaca que existía en el territorio de la actual Ucrania entre los siglos XVI y XVIII.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

*Johnson no descarta que refugiados ucranianos puedan ser deportados a Ruanda si entran de forma ilegal al Reino Unido*


El primer ministro británico estimó, sin embargo, que tal escenario "es muy poco probable".

El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, afirmó este jueves que también los refugiados ucranianos podrían ser deportados a Ruanda, bajo *el criticado plan* de su Gobierno, si entran en el territorio del Reino Unido *sin autorización*, reporta The Guardian.

"La única circunstancia en la que la gente será enviada a Ruanda sería si llegan ilegalmente y, por lo tanto, socavan las rutas seguras y legales que tenemos. Creo que *estamos concediendo 130.000 visados a ucranianos* y ellos tienen al menos dos rutas muy buenas para venir a nuestro país", dijo Johnson en la capital ruandesa, Kigali, donde se celebra el encuentro de los jefes de Gobierno de la Mancomunidad Británica de Naciones.

"Pero si vienes de forma ilegal, estás *socavando a todos los que vienen legalmente*. Y es una locura. Así que me temo que la respuesta sea esa, supongo que sí, en teoría podría ocurrir. Pero creo que es *muy poco probable*", estimó. 

Según los datos del Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Refugiados (Acnur), para el 13 de junio había *77.200 ciudadanos procedentes de Ucrania* registrados en el Reino Unido. Desde el inicio del operativo militar ruso, más de ocho millones han cruzado la frontera ucraniana. 
*El plan de Johnson
*
El polémico plan de deportación a Ruanda de personas de cualquier nacionalidad que soliciten asilo tras pisar el suelo británico *de forma ilegal* fue presentado por Johnson el 14 de abril. Según dijo, esos migrantes podrán "*construir una nueva vida* en ese dinámico país [africano], con apoyo financiero" de Londres.

El Gobierno ruandés *ya recibió un primer pago de 120 millones de libras esterlinas* (más de 147 millones de dólares) desembolsados por el Ejecutivo de Johnson para el alojamiento de los migrantes. Kigali admitió haber gastado ya parte de esos fondos y espera recibir a los primeros deportados.

El pasado 14 de junio, el despegue del primer vuelo chárter de deportados fue *cancelado* tras la intervención del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos (TEDH).

Entre tanto, *más de 10.000 migrantes* han cruzado el Canal de la Mancha en *pateras* en lo que va del año, según cálculos de la BBC. Un total de 28.526 personas llegaron al país por esa vía ilegal en el año 2021, de acuerdo con las estadísticas oficiales.


----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)

El verano con la gasolina más cara de la historia: ha subido un 30% desde enero y "no se va a detener"


Entre la semana del 3 de enero y la semana del 20 de junio el precio del litro de gasolina ha crecido un 30% y el del litro de gasóleo, un 54%. Un aumento de 66 y 73 céntimos,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)

La OCU denuncia por reduflación a Pastas Gallo, Danone, Pescanova, Colacao, Tulipán y Campofrío


La organización de consumidores OCU ha denunciado ante la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) a Pastas Gallo, Danone, Pescanova, Colacao, Tulipán y Campofrío por la reduflación, una práctica que consiste en dar menos cantidad cobrando lo mismo, sin descartar ampliar su...



www.eleconomista.es





La organización de consumidores OCU ha denunciado ante la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) a Pastas Gallo, Danone, Pescanova, Colacao, Tulipán y Campofrío por la reduflación, *una práctica que consiste en dar menos cantidad cobrando lo mismo*, sin descartar ampliar su denuncia a más productos y empresas.

La organización ha denunciado que el incremento de los precios de la energía y materias primas ha provocado una "importante" subida de precios de diferentes bienes y servicios. En concreto, cifra en un *9,4% la subida anual en el coste de alimentación*.

La prioridad es ocultar a la ciudadanía el verdadero coste de las sanciones a Rusia. Y lo más curioso es que esta maniobra la lleven a cabo grandes empresas privadas. ¿Quién dijo que los agentes económicos del capital no hacen política?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No creas, Lavrov ya estaria jubilado, tiene 72 puas, pero fue Putin quien lo convencio para seguir...



Pues en la entrevista con la BBC ha estado en plan ¨pa lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro¨....el convento diplomático, me refiero...


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

El primer ministro británico Boris Johnson instó este jueves a los países del G7 y la OTAN a evitar una "mala paz" en Ucrania que implique concesiones territoriales por parte de Kiev. 

"No es el momento de conformarse y animar a los ucranianos a conformarse con una mala paz, con una paz por la que se les invita a ceder trozos de su territorio a cambio de un alto el fuego. Creo que eso sería un desastre", afirmó Johnson, citado por The Guardian.


----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)

Los bajistas afilan sus cuchillos contra Europa: el fondo de cobertura más grande del mundo dobla su apuesta


Bridgewater, la empresa de Ray Dalio ha construido una apuesta de 10.500 millones de dólares contra las empresas europeas, casi duplicando su inversión en corto la semana pasada a su postura más bajista contra las acciones de la región en dos años.



www.eleconomista.es






Bridgewater, la empresa de Ray Dalio ha construido una apuesta de *10.500 millones de dólares* contra las empresas europeas, casi duplicando su inversión en corto la semana pasada a su postura más bajista contra las acciones de la región en dos años.

La firma de fondos de cobertura más grande del mundo reveló apuestas cortas contra 28 compañías que incluyen *apuestas individuales de más de 500 millones* contra ASML Holding NV, TotalEnergies SE, Sanofi y SAP SE, según datos compilados por Bloomberg.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Jun 2022)

Cositas chulas.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado!, puedes hacer "casi todo" con robots... MENOS EL CONSUMO !!
> 
> _¿ De qué te sirve una fábrica de zapatos "rotobizada" y que produzca millones de pares al día... *si no tienes quien los compre* ?_
> 
> ...



Por ahí van los tiros. Pero tampoco nos dejemos el 'ínfimo' detalle de que donde les interesa que haya pocos ciudadanos es en el territorio bajo su cargo, pues ellos también compran a la competencia extranjera y son divisas que salen. En cambio sí les interesa que 'el enemigo' tenga gran población. Así les compran más.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Jun 2022)

Misilicos chulos


----------



## Triyuga (24 Jun 2022)

Seguro que esto tambien es culpa de Putin:

*La quinta aseguradora de vida más grande de EE.UU. informa de un aumento del 163% en los pagos por muerte de 2021 para clientes en edad de trabajar*





Por Patrick Delaney.- La quinta compañía de seguros de vida más grande de los Estados Unidos pagó un 163% más en beneficios por muerte para clientes que trabajan de 18 a 64 años en 2021 con respecto al año anterior, según los registros presentados ante el Departamento de Seguros y Servicios Financieros de Michigan.
La periodista independiente Margaret Menge informó que los registros fueron proporcionados a su medio de noticias Crossroads Report «en respuesta a solicitudes de registros públicos».

«Las declaraciones anuales de Lincoln National Life Insurance Company muestran que la compañía pagó en beneficios por fallecimiento bajo pólizas de seguro de vida grupal un poco más de 500 millones de dólares en 2019, alrededor de 548 millones de dólares en 2020 y la impresionante cantidad de $ 1.4 mil millones en 2021″, escribió Menge.









La quinta aseguradora de vida más grande de EE.UU. informa de un aumento del 163% en los pagos por muerte de 2021 para clientes en edad de trabajar







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Bartleby (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La española Reental lanza al mercado el primer coliving tokenizado del mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coliving Tokenizado .... ??? Para propiciar el networking?? Es el invento del siglo, compartir casa con otros miserables por la mitad de tu sueldo.


----------



## Triyuga (24 Jun 2022)

Putin arrastra, y canta las 40 en bastos :

*Putin: “El Orden Mundial Unipolar ha finalizado. Aquí ya no funcionan los patrones groseros impuestos desde un solo centro”*






Vladímir Putin sostuvo durante su intervención este viernes en la sesión plenaria del XXV Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo sostuvo que “EEUU al declararse vencedor de la Guerra Fría”, pasó a considerarse “el mensajero de Dios en la Tierra”. Y añadió: “no tiene obligaciones, solo intereses, y esos intereses se proclaman como sagrados”.
El mandatario ruso afirmó que la época del “Orden Mundial Unipolar ha finalizado”, pese a todos los intentos de “conservarlo por cualquier medio”.

Putin enfatizó que “la diversidad de civilizaciones del planeta” y “la riqueza de culturas” son difíciles de combinar con “patrones”, ya sean políticos, económicos o de otro tipo.
“Aquí no funcionan los patrones, patrones que son groseros, sin alternativa, impuestos desde un solo centro”, aseguró.
“Por ejemplo, creen que el dominio de Occidente en la política y la economía globales es una magnitud incambiable y eterna. Nada es eterno”, dijo, agregando que los líderes de los países occidentales continúan tomando al resto de Estados por “colonias”, y a sus pueblos por “personas de segunda clase, porque ellos mismos se consideran excepcionales”.


----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


>



Y en esta situación las tropas que participaban en el cerco quedan liberadas para realizar acciones ofensivas en cualquier otra parte del frente mientras que el problema para Ucrania es que hay que formar rapidamente un nuevo frente en la zona so pena de que la penetración les deje con el culo al aire la retaguardia de Lysichanks ... Cualquiera que vea ese mapa se cuenta de que son posiciones indefendibles y que intentar defenderlas es sencillamente un error estratégico considerable. Se dice incluso que los rusos no quieren cerrar por completo la bolsa porque estan arrasando unidades y material a muy buen ritmo ... Toda esa zona tiene entre 20 y 40 km de ancho y todo el tráfico se tiene que realizar por dos carreteras que por supuesto estan más que controladas por patrullas, drones o incluso soldados ... Mientras tanto el ejercito ruso puede decidir cada día que zona del frente va a presionar o simplemente descansar.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Te crees que esa deuda la va a pagar alguien o qué? Este sistema no va a sobrevivir tanto tiempo, no van a tener tiempo de cobrarla ....
> 
> Al final pasará lo que pasa siempre ..... En 1492 la corona española estaba en la puta ruina endeudada hasta las orejas con los banqueros, judios en gran parte. Era impagable. Solución? Echar a los judios y robarles todo. Al siglo siguiente Inglaterra estaba parecido. Solución? Robar los bienes de la iglesia romana y montar una propia. Hay mil casos a lo largo de la historia. Pues los banqueros occidentales, más pronto que tarde, acabarán igual. Está todo inventao.



No es importante que la cobren toda o sólo un trozo, lo importante es que con la excusa de la deuda destrozarán aún más la calidad de vida que podamos tener ... Ya tu me entiendes, recortes, nuevas tasas, aumento de la edad de jubilación ... A ellos les da igual el número exacto de papelitos de colores que junten en el banco pero oye si pueden quedarse con más pisos, mas tierras, mas horas de tu trabajo, mas años de tu vida eso si es interesante.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

Todos los partidos a las palmas


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *"La mujer no es un ser humano sino un objeto sexual": Asesor presidencial ucraniano revela la situación de las mujeres en el Ejército de su país*
> 
> Según Alexéi Arestóvich, se trata de algo arraigado a una "tradición" presente entre los siglos XVI y XVIII.
> 
> ...



En plena guerra se preocupan por esto?? Se merecen sin duda entrar en la UE inmediatamente.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Todos los partidos a las palmas



Y después a las mariscadas ....


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Cuidado!, puedes hacer "casi todo" con robots... MENOS EL CONSUMO !!
> 
> _¿ De qué te sirve una fábrica de zapatos "rotobizada" y que produzca millones de pares al día... *si no tienes quien los compre* ?_
> 
> ...



En estos momentos mantener la superpoblación requiere un reparto de riqueza y recursos que juzgan inaceptable dentro de los márgenes de ganancia que se han autoimpuesto. Su objetivo es ganar a los otros competidores, y empezar por destruir al más débil es una estrategia tan válida como cualquier otra cuando se ve el universo como un tablero de juego. Un observador neutral diría que no es algo inteligente destruir tu fuente de ingresos, pero ¿Cuando ha sido la última vez que hemos visto auténtica inteligencia en Occidente? No digo astucia como la de Kissinger, digo inteligencia, ser capaz de comprender al contexto, no usarlo, sino comprenderlo.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> En un juego de gallina con Rusia, la Unión Europea solo parpadeó. Ahora admite que sus sanciones NO justifican que Lituania bloquee la transferencia de mercancías desde la parte continental de Rusia a Kaliningrado. Si el bloqueo persiste, es una operación de EE.UU.



Es que si se restringen las circulaciones de mercancías, se escala en el problema.

Imaginemos maniobras en el Báltico


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El día después


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev La historia universal nos enseña conflictos que han durado décadas y que han agotado las economías de los países que participaron en ellos. Sin embargo, no nos da u…




slavyangrad.es











El día después


24/06/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev


La historia universal nos enseña conflictos que han durado décadas y que han agotado las economías de los países que participaron en ellos. Sin embargo, no nos da un solo ejemplo de un conflicto que dure para siempre. Todas las guerras terminan antes o después y no siempre lo hacen con la victoria incondicional de una de las partes. En ocasiones, exhaustas por la confrontación, las partes deciden buscar la paz, una paz condicional y que beneficie a ambas. En cualquier caso, la fase de conflicto inevitablemente termina, lo que empuja a los participantes a comprender qué relación se puede construir en el _día después. _Es un aspecto importante, ya que el final de las hostilidades implica llegar a ciertos acuerdos, tanto territoriales como económicos. Y si las partes en conflicto no han quemado completamente todos los puentes, por norma, el proceso de resolución pacífica entre ellas es menos doloroso.

Actualmente, la _operación militar especial_ en el territorio de Ucrania ha entrado en una fase que no contiene milagros ni sorpresas. Las unidades del Ejército Ucraniano son metódicamente destruidas y obligadas a retroceder en sus posiciones [al menos en Donbass, la batalla principal, con enfrentamientos posicionales en otras zonas del frente, en las que Ucrania trata de contraatacar, por el momento, sin grandes éxitos-_Ed_], abandonando territorios a las milicias y los soldados del Ejército Ruso. La economía ucraniana ha caído en una especie de coma y ya no es capaz de mantener la capacidad de combate del ejército y las unidades de defensa territorial y la ayuda de Occidente no llega en la escala que anunciaron desde las tribunas más altas.

Por supuesto, las opiniones de analistas y expertos militares difieren, pero la mayoría advierten abiertamente que ha pasado el punto de no retorno y que la derrota de Ucrania puede producirse a principios de otoño. En la actual realidad, las partes en conflicto, tanto los participantes directos como quienes están en la sombra, deben pensar en cómo construir sus relaciones _el día después_.

Es ingenuo esperar tal prudencia por parte de Ucrania, ya que quienes ejercen el poder en el país, entre ellos todo tipo de timadores políticos, no estarán en el periodo de _después_. De ahí que se aferren a su feliz presente con todas sus fuerzas, conscientes de que sus días están contados y que acabarán desplazados al final de conflicto salvo que este se resuelva a favor de Ucrania, algo que es básicamente imposible.

Por eso no piden ayuda para cesar las hostilidades ni para ayudar a la población civil que sufre por la guerra, sino que exigen “1000 obuses, 300 sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples, 500 tanques, 2000 blindados, 1000 drones”. Tampoco les preocupa cuántos ucranianos morirán en el frente en este conflicto sin sentido alentado colectivamente por Occidente, que decidió pintar el Estado postsoviético de tonos marrones y lanzarlo a la batalla.

A juzgar por la creciente reticencia de entregar las armas prometidas, muchos políticos europeos parecen estar pensando en cómo reconstruirán los países de la UE las relaciones con Rusia _el día después_. Una relación que, como muestra la experiencia, la Unión Europea necesita más que Rusia.

La Francia que ama la libertad ha sido la primera en alzar la voz sobre la necesidad de establecer un diálogo con Rusia. Lo hizo en boca de su presidente, Emmanuel Macron. De forma adornada, pero a su vez concreta, apeló a los políticos europeos a ser más prudentes y no cruzar esa línea que impediría el retorno a un diálogo constructivo en el futuro. Fue duramente criticado por Hillary Clinton, que calificó esa postura de _desfasada_ y afirmó que “el éxito final debe ser la derrota de Rusia”. Pero si la memoria no me falla, Joe Biden es el presidente de Estados Unidos y solo él tiene la capacidad de hablar en nombre del Estado, mientras que Clinton es ahora mismo una figura retirada. Pese a los ataques de los _héroes de ayer_, la postura de Macron ha recibido el apoyo de otros políticos europeos, que recientemente han sentido el poder de las sanciones económicas impuestas contra Rusia.

“No es solo Emmanuel Macron quien lo dice. Esta postura refleja la realidad: Rusia continuará existiendo después de las conversaciones de paz y será necesario definir claramente cómo pretendemos coexistir con ella. Será muy difícil, pero estamos obligados a relacionarnos con Rusia en este continente”, afirmó Josep Borrell, líder de la diplomacia europea.

En la actual situación, muchos pueden haber pensado ya que se han involucrado para nada en una aventura dirigida e implementada por Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania. Europa está sufriendo serias pérdidas, por el momento solo económicas, y se está haciendo cada vez más difícil para las autoridades de los países de la UE explicar a su población la caída de la calidad de vida que es consecuencia de su política contra Putin.

Puede que actualmente solo Hungría hable abiertamente de su negativa a interferir en lo que ocurre, pero en el futuro aumentará el número de países que muestren su neutralidad. Por el momento, la población debe comprender que al suministrar armas al régimen de Ucrania y prolongando así la fase militar del conflicto, pueden estar volando todos los puentes, privándose así de la oportunidad de reanudar el diálogo con Rusia, que será importante a medida que se acerque el invierno.


----------



## John Nash (24 Jun 2022)

Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas


Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres



www.abc.es





*Fuerzas ucranianas reciben orden de retirarse de la estratégica ciudad de Severodonetsk*

Las fuerzas ucranianas deberán retirarse de Severodonetsk, indicó el gobernador regional el viernes después de semanas de duros combates con las tropas rusas en esta estratégica ciudad del este del país. "Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tendrán que retirarse de Severodonetsk. Han recibido una orden para hacerlo", dijo en Telegram Serguéi Gaidai, gobernador de la región de Lugansk donde se encuentra esta ciudad industrial.


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al final del vídeo…aparecen muertos



No llegué al final del vídeo.

Vaya sin razón de guerras


----------



## España1 (24 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas
> 
> 
> Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres
> ...



Ya era hora, ya me dirás que pintaban allí sin poder esperar refuerzos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas
> 
> 
> Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres
> ...



Pues aparentemente la carretera hacia Kramatorsk y Slaviansk parece "tomada" por Rusia, así que no sé yo. El "istmo" de tierra que separa las dos zonas rusas tiene un ancho de entre 11 y 15 km. por lo que parece. Por otra parte no sabemos la cantidad de blindados que pueden quedarle a esas tropas para hacer la retirada con visos de éxito.
La retirada puede ser interesante o puede pasar desapercibida en esta operación bélica a baja intemsidad Veremos.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

24 JUN, 06:32
Rusia llena de determinación sobre la situación de Kaliningrado: portavoz del Kremlin
Según Dmitry Peskov, Rusia tiene toda la razón en el tema de Kaliningrado.
￼
Portavoz presidencial ruso Dmitry Peskov
© Vitaly Nevar/TASS
MOSCÚ, 24 de junio. /TASS/. Moscú está lleno de determinación sobre el bloqueo del transporte de Kaliningrado, pero no se apresurará a tomar decisiones, dijo a TASS el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

"No hay necesidad de apresurarse aquí, pero, al mismo tiempo, hemos estado llenos de determinación", dijo al comentar sobre la situación. "Tomará algún tiempo antes de que se tomen ciertas decisiones".

Rusia tiene toda la razón en el tema de Kaliningrado, el país está analizando la situación y entregando su posición sobre el bloqueo de tránsito del enclave a sus opositores, dijo.

“Estamos analizando esta situación de la manera más seria. A través del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, estamos entregando nuestra [posición] a nuestros oponentes”, dijo. "En esta situación, tenemos toda la razón".

"Lamentablemente, ya no son nuestros socios, ahora son nuestros oponentes", agregó.

Cuando se le preguntó si se deben esperar medidas de represalia después del informe del secretario del Consejo de Seguridad, Nikolay Patrushev, al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, el funcionario respondió: "Necesitamos algo de tiempo para analizar la situación". "Creo que nuestros oponentes también lo necesitan", agregó.

El Kremlin no descarta la posibilidad de que Lituania levante sus restricciones de tránsito al enclave báltico de Rusia, pero se está preparando para lo peor, dijo.

"No descartemos nada. Esperemos lo mejor y preparémonos para lo peor. Y esto es exactamente lo que estamos haciendo ahora", dijo.

Lituania impuso restricciones al tránsito ferroviario de algunas mercancías desde Rusia a la región a partir del 18 de junio debido a las sanciones de la UE. Kaliningrado confirmó más tarde que las restricciones también se aplicaban al transporte de mercancías por camión.

Rusia dice que la medida es ilegítima ya que viola los acuerdos a los que se comprometió el país cuando se unió a la UE. Vilnius y la Unión Europea insisten en que solo están aplicando el régimen de sanciones.

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolay Patrushev, visitó la región de Kaliningrado el 21 de junio. La visita se planeó con mucha anticipación, pero el bloqueo del transporte fue uno de los temas discutidos en una reunión de seguridad nacional con su asistencia. Según informes anteriores, Patrushev le informará a Putin sobre el resultado de su visita.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas
> 
> 
> Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres
> ...



Una vez más los follaotans del foro aciertan de pleno, la victoria ucraniana cada día más cerca.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Jun 2022)

.


delhierro dijo:


> No te enteras de nada, es exactamente al contrario. La mayoria es de izquierdas cuando la mierda le llega al cuello, los que son de izquierdas cuando pueden vivir bien aquí, son los que lo son por conciencia o por cabeza. A la mayoría de primeros los compras con un chusco, a los segundos si los cabreas tienes que matarlos y suelen ser espabilados a veces ganan y el mundo cambia un poco.
> 
> Veras que risa en 2 años, llegaran los facheras y quitaran las pagas y las ayudas ( jojo gracias a los votos de muchos que las reciben ), y crearan otra oleada de "izquierda". El tema es aprovecharla para cambiar cosas, si les das pagas desincentivas cambiar una mierda y las ovejitas se ven con 1000€ y se creen lobitos otra vez.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Coliving Tokenizado .... ??? Para propiciar el networking?? Es el invento del siglo, compartir casa con otros miserables por la mitad de tu sueldo.



Traducido al castellano es vivir en la la oficina pagando.


----------



## Snowball (24 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Una vez más los follaotans del foro aciertan de pleno, la victoria ucraniana cada día más cerca.



No es una retirada, es una evacuación de defensa elástica...


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Atentado en Kherson

Como resultado de la explosión de un automóvil, los terroristas ucranianos mataron a Dmitry Savluchenko, el director del Departamento de familia, juventud y deportes de la administración civil Militar de la región de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

[ Photo ]
Cesta para recoger ayuda para el ejercito ucraniano en uno de los centros comerciales de Dnepropetrovsk

t.me/infantmilitario/78353


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

Parece que, a falta de gas, pasarse al carbón tampoco va a funcionar:

El valor de una tonelada de carbón en el mercado Spot de Europa alcanzó un récord de $ 424. Hace un año, por tonelada pedían 100 dólares.
t.me/infantmilitario/78371


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

[ Photo ]
Los partidos políticos de Ucrania, prohibidos por la representación de la SBU


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

[ Photo ]
Pakistán ya ha sido víctima de la política de la Unión Europea de abandonar el gas ruso: en la licitación anunciada para la compra de GNL, solo apareció una oferta de Qatar con un costo espacial de 1400 dólares. por 1000 metros cúbicos de gas! En realidad, lo mismo le espera a la propia Europa a medida que aumenta el déficit de GNL en el mundo


----------



## Salamandra (24 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100386
> 
> 
> [ Photo ]
> Pakistán ya ha sido víctima de la política de la Unión Europea de abandonar el gas ruso: en la licitación anunciada para la compra de GNL, solo apareció una oferta de Qatar con un costo espacial de 1400 dólares. por 1000 metros cúbicos de gas! En realidad, lo mismo le espera a la propia Europa a medida que aumenta el déficit de GNL en el mundo



Las ventajas de los golpes militares...para quienes los provocan. En fin gas y comida pueden acabar suavizando el régimen.


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

[ Photo ]
Chen Weihua, columnista del diario chino China Daily, comentó mordazmente un tweet hipócrita del Secretario de estado Blinken sobre el terremoto en Afganistán: "simplemente devuelva los activos afganos congelados en los EE.UU»


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pues en la entrevista con la BBC ha estado en plan ¨pa lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro¨....el convento diplomático, me refiero...



El ya es millonario, es un diplomatico de primera, Putin apelaria al patriotismo de Sergei y a pagarle estos ultimos años a precio de futbolista del Barsa o del Real Madrid.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> No llegué al final del vídeo.
> 
> Vaya sin razón de guerras



A veces la guerra es necesaria para evitar otras guerras más dolorosas.
Eso es lo que hace Rusia: Asegurarse los próximos 40 años de paz.


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Jun 2022)

Habrá que esperar confirmación pero despues de los avances de ayer uno puede creer cualquier cosa. Solo les quedaría una salida, una carretera pegada al rio, justo al lado de las posiciones Rusas.

Con tales movimientos, las tropas Ucras que aun se defienden al otro lado del rio en Sievierodonestsk le están haciendo un favor a los Rusos quedándose allí, tal vez esa fue siempre la intención, alargando la lucha en la ciudad, retener esas tropas allí.



*Enorme si es cierto, por lo que AFU está atrapado*


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jun 2022)

Alemania advierte de un contagio muy similar al de Lehman por los cortes de gas ruso


El ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, advirtió que los proveedores de energía acumulan pérdidas al verse obligados a cubrir volúmenes a precios el...




www.larepublica.co


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)

¡Informan que los NUESTROS entraron en Maloryazantsevo cerca de Lisichansk! 24/06/2022


COMENZÓ LA RENDICIÓN DE LA GUARNICIÓN DE LA CIUDAD DE LISICHANSK


HAY UNA FRACTURA SALVAJE EN LA FRENTE!!!
HAY MUCHA INFO, que esta pasando....23/06/2022


Llegó información en Kyiv, una reunión de emergencia del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la OTAN, ¿qué hacer con las tropas en las calderas?
23/06/2022


Honestamente, según el caldero de Gorskoe-Zolotoe, estarán allí hasta la muerte por Zelensky y Arestovich, pero resultó que el comando se había ido hace 8 días a la ciudad de Seversk, de allí a la ciudad de Slavyansk, de allí a Pavlogrado...


El Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. ordenó, que durante julio, a todos los miembros de las PMC estadounidenses que abandonen el territorio de Ucrania...
23/06/2022


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues aparentemente la carretera hacia Kramatorsk y Slaviansk parece "tomada" por Rusia, así que no sé yo. El "istmo" de tierra que separa las dos zonas rusas tiene un ancho de entre 11 y 15 km. por lo que parece. Por otra parte no sabemos la cantidad de blindados que pueden quedarle a esas tropas para hacer la retirada con visos de éxito.
> La retirada puede ser interesante o puede pasar desapercibida en esta operación bélica a baja intemsidad Veremos.



Pero para enlazar las tropas rusas y aliadas, del norte y del sur parece que hay todavia 35-40 kilometros de corredor en manos ucranianas, no ???.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jun 2022)

*Alemania teme que Rusia pueda cerrar permanentemente el principal gasoducto*

Presidente de agencia de redes advierte sobre posible triplicación de precios
Gobierno insta a hogares y empresas a ahorrar energía
El ministro de economía de Alemania dijo que no puede estar seguro de que Rusia reanude los envíos a través de un gasoducto clave luego del mantenimiento planificado el próximo mes, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de un nuevo aumento de los precios y el racionamiento este invierno.

“Tendría que mentir si dijera que no temía eso”, dijo el jueves por la noche el ministro de Economía, Robert Habeck, en una entrevista con la emisora pública ZDF. El viernes, Klaus Mueller, jefe de la agencia federal de redes, se hizo eco de sus preocupaciones y dijo que los flujos a través del enlace Nord Stream 1 podrían no reiniciarse incluso después del final del período de mantenimiento de 10 días que comienza el 11 de julio.









Germany Fears Russia Could Permanently Close Main Gas Pipeline


Germany’s economy minister said he can’t be sure that Russia will resume shipments through a key gas pipeline following planned maintenance next month, raising the prospect of a fresh surge in prices and rationing this winter.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2022)

El Gobierno a través del INE, habían indicado EN ABRIL, un crecimiento del 0,3%

Hoy, mes y medio después...nos cuentan que se han equivocado, en una decimilla de nada y tal 
Y España solo creció un 0,2%.

Unos cuantos miles de millones de menos de lo estimado...hace un mes


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Putin arrastra, y canta las 40 en bastos :



yo veo una orla dorada detras de su cabeza...esto es intencional? loL


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, sigue en directo la última hora | Moscú amenaza con no suministrar a Japón ni petróleo ni gas
> 
> 
> Hallan en Mariúpol una nueva fosa común con más de cien cadáveres
> ...



Para el tontolaba de @Simo Hayha y sus misilitos tochka disparados hacia poblaciones civiles


----------



## Galiciaverde (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que han oido y que saben los que han respondido esa encuesta del conflicto .. ??? Pues poco o muy poco. Lo que les han contado en la tele y todos sabemos que es una verdad muy a medias, de esas tan a medias que en realidad son mentiras.




Añádase que, cuando hay un tema polémico, hay muchos españoles que mienten en las encuestas. Ejemplos hay
A ver, imaginaos que os llama al teléfono una de estas empresas de encuestas: *VUESTRO teléfono personal* y os hace la preguntita.
La mayoría de nosotros oscilaríamos entre el "Lo siento ahora no tengo tiempo de responderte" o "No sé no contesto"
Que parecemos nuevos... 

También quiero llamar la atención sobre la confusión entre la opinión y la persona. Por algún motivo de inmadurez que no termino de entender, la mayoría de gente confunde lo que es una opinión con lo que es una persona.
La persona es la misma a lo largo de toda su vida. Las opiniones van cambiando según el tipo de información que recibimos

Pues bien, veo que en el foro hay quien habla de ir a casa de los que tienen tal opinión para darles "un paseito" y los que quieren colgar de las farolas a otros.

Por otra vía me llega el caso de un crío eslavo de unos 7 años que no se atreve a decir su procedencia y está verdaderamente asustado en el cole. Si fuese ucraniano no tendría problema en decirlo

Oigan, esto es serio, ni en crío inmigrante ni sus padres tienen culpa de las decisiones de quienes nos malgobiernan

A ver si dejamos entrar en nuestras mentes el sentido común. Muere mucha gente todos los días, soldados y civiles

Esto no es un videojuego, hay mucha gente muriendo, siendo perseguida... procuremos mantener la guerra y la muerte lo más alejadas posible de nuestras vidas, mientras podamos

Sentidiño común, por favor


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jun 2022)

*Olaf Scholz ha dicho que Europa necesita intensificar los esfuerzos para reducir su dependencia de las importaciones rusas de combustibles fósiles.*

Reuters cita al canciller alemán diciendo a los periodistas en Bruselas: “Todos juntos, estamos muy, muy bien preparados para el difícil desafío relacionado con las importaciones de combustibles fósiles de Rusia. Este es un esfuerzo que debemos acelerar aún más ahora y, por supuesto, está relacionado con grandes desafíos, pero nos apoyaremos mutuamente”.


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> «Las declaraciones anuales de Lincoln National Life Insurance Company muestran que la compañía pagó en beneficios por fallecimiento bajo pólizas de seguro de vida grupal un poco más de 500 millones de dólares en 2019, alrededor de 548 millones de dólares en 2020 y la impresionante cantidad de $ 1.4 mil millones en 2021″, escribió Menge.





Seguro que no se habían vacunado !  

(Merde!, empiezan a salir los datos de la "vacuna" y son terribles !!  )


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Alemania teme que Rusia pueda cerrar permanentemente el principal gasoducto*
> 
> Presidente de agencia de redes advierte sobre posible triplicación de precios
> Gobierno insta a hogares y empresas a ahorrar energía
> ...



Siento absoluta vergüenza por la forma en que estos hijos de puta se han tirado un farol que todo el mundo sabía que era un farol evidente ... Aún los recuerdo diciendo que podían sustituir un tercio del consumo de gas en tres días con un hidroducto y muchas placas solares. Ahora estamos hablando de crisis total, hambre, frio y recesión .. Y por supuesto se comera tus ahorros día a día y mientras seguiremos pagando lo poquito que quieran mandarnos a precio de oro. Nos gobiernan verdaderos imbeciles.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Olaf Scholz ha dicho que Europa necesita intensificar los esfuerzos para reducir su dependencia de las importaciones rusas de combustibles fósiles.*
> 
> Reuters cita al canciller alemán diciendo a los periodistas en Bruselas: “Todos juntos, estamos muy, muy bien preparados para el difícil desafío relacionado con las importaciones de combustibles fósiles de Rusia. Este es un esfuerzo que debemos acelerar aún más ahora y, por supuesto, está relacionado con grandes desafíos, pero nos apoyaremos mutuamente”.



Traducción ... "Sangre, sudor y lágrimas" porque ellos calcularon mal su apuesta ... Ahora pagaran rublos, oro o lo que le pidan por la cantidad que quieran darles. Un yonqui con un único camello que no se lleva bien con nosotros. Pero que hijos de la gran puta nos gobiernan y juegan con nuestro bienestar.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Añádase que, cuando hay un tema polémico, hay muchos españoles que mienten en las encuestas. Ejemplos hay
> A ver, imaginaos que os llama al teléfono una de estas empresas de encuestas: *VUESTRO teléfono personal* y os hace la preguntita.
> La mayoría de nosotros oscilaríamos entre el "Lo siento ahora no tengo tiempo de responderte" o "No sé no contesto"
> Que parecemos nuevos...
> ...



A mi no hace falta que me lo cuentes, estoy sin vacunar y se de que va el tema .. Ya soy un paria social por lo primero y ahora si intentas explicar que Rusia no es el malo sino que trata de defender sus intereses nada más pues te mirán también muy mal y no digo que Rusia sean los buenos de esta película que tampoco lo son sino que en esta jugada lo que se dirimen son cuestión económicas y politicas estratégicas y nos hemos pasado de listos y lo vamos pagar.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

Los defensores de Severodonetsk han recibido la orden de Zelensky de abandonar sus posiciones y estan intentando cruzar el rio, hasta Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkrivka, hay una maraton de 90 kilometros, tendran que robar unos ladas a la poblacion civil, para escapar mas rapido !!!.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

90 km a lisichansks, realismo magico putinita nuevamente



.Kaikus dijo:


> Los defensores de Severodonetsk han recibido la orden de Zelensky de abandonar sus posiciones y estan intentando cruzar el rio, hasta Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkrivka, hay una maraton de 90 kilometros, tendran que robar unos ladas a la poblacion civil, para escapar mas rapido !!!.


----------



## Snowball (24 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los defensores de Severodonetsk han recibido la orden de Zelensky de abandonar sus posiciones y estan intentando cruzar el rio, hasta Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkrivka, hay una maraton de 90 kilometros, tendran que robar unos ladas a la poblacion civil, para escapar mas rapido !!!.



90 km a campo abierto con los kalibirs y aligators acechando?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 90 km a lisichansks, realismo magico putinita nuevamente



No parece una retirada escalonada, los oficiales escaparon anoche, es un salvese quien pueda y las ciudades fortificadas de Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Druzhkivka son la defensa mas solida.

PD- Yo me retiro a Lysychansk y no esta mi unidad, me espero a la noche y hasta que llegue a las lineas ukras no paro...


----------



## arriondas (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Siento absoluta vergüenza por la forma en que estos hijos de puta se han tirado un farol que todo el mundo sabía que era un farol evidente ... Aún los recuerdo diciendo que podían sustituir un tercio del consumo de gas en tres días con un hidroducto y muchas placas solares. Ahora estamos hablando de crisis total, hambre, frio y recesión .. Y por supuesto se comera tus ahorros día a día y mientras seguiremos pagando lo poquito que quieran mandarnos a precio de oro. Nos gobiernan verdaderos imbeciles.



Y muchos nos dimos cuenta enseguida del farol que se habían tirado. Otros se lo tragaron, enterito. Decían que se podía sustituir ese gas ruso por otras alternativas, ya fueran renovables u otros proveedores. Bien, pues menos hablar y más actuar... Ah, que no pueden hacerlo, y ahora ya no hay forma de taparlo. Así que toca preparar al personal para la que se avecina.

Lo más flipante de todo este tema es que no tenían plan B, da la sensación de que pensaban que se iba a arreglar solo, que los rusos se iban a achantar. Pero eso no ha sucedido, y ahora tienen que comerse el marrón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

ok eres retrasado, supongo que mañana nos confirmas la caida de lisichansk con foto de los chechenos poniendo la bandera kadirovita en el ayuntamiento.



.Kaikus dijo:


> No parece una retirada escalonada, los oficiales escaparon anoche, es un salvese quien pueda y las ciudades fortificadas de Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Druzhkivka son la defensa mas solida.
> 
> PD- Yo me retiro a Lysychansk y no esta mi unidad, me espero a la noche y hasta que llegue a las lineas ukras no paro...


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y muchos nos dimos cuenta enseguida del farol que se habían tirado. Otros se lo tragaron, enterito. Decían que se podía sustituir ese gas ruso por otras alternativas, ya fueran renovables u otros proveedores. Bien, pues menos hablar y más actuar... Ah, que no pueden hacerlo, y ahora ya no hay forma de taparlo. Así que toca preparar al personal para la que se avecina.
> 
> Lo más flipante de todo este tema es que no tenían plan B, da la sensación de que pensaban que se iba a arreglar solo, que los rusos se iban a achantar. Pero eso no ha sucedido, y ahora tienen que comerse el marrón.



Los dirigentes europeos pensaban que los "aliados" usanos proveerian gratis y va a ser que no !!!.


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lituania impuso restricciones al tránsito ferroviario de algunas mercancías desde Rusia a la región a partir del 18 de junio debido a las sanciones de la UE. Kaliningrado confirmó más tarde que las restricciones también se aplicaban al transporte de mercancías por camión.




Yo pensé que ese grado de estupidez no existía a nivel de Gobierno. Los lituanos están AL LADO de Rusia, dependen de ella para MUCHAS cosas (energía entre las no menores), Rusia NO LES HA HECHO ABSOUTAMENTE NADA, tienen acuerdos firmados de otorgar el paso a Kaliningrado que, por si fuera poco, es una "línea roja" para Moscú.

Y no van que los provocan y pretenden humillarlos.  

¿Qué toman? ¿Le dan al Vodka desde el desayuno? ¿Están locos?

No he visto caso igual de idiocia severa en mi vida.

Que agradezcan que estos rusos están en una etapa tierna y cariñosa de su vida, que si vuelve alguno de los "duros", los lituanos o consiguen separar el país del continente y lo llevan remando a otro lado, o van a salir a escopetazos.

¿El Presidente lituano es otro cómico como Zelinsky?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ok eres retrasado, supongo que mañana nos confirmas la caida de lisichansk con foto de los chechenos poniendo la bandera kadirovita en el ayuntamiento.



Que pasa que en el hilo de Txusky y los sudamericanos come bolsas otanicas y txupa dulce de leche, te aburres ???, como sois los morochitos !!!, no sois blancos ni indios, sois marrones, nadie quiere adoptaros...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Jun 2022)

que pasa que os jodo el rollito guay de fabulada autoayuda que teneis aqui montado, _ejque los ucras se van a retirar hasta dnipro_!

mamarrachos






.Kaikus dijo:


> Que pasa que en el hilo de Txusky y los sudamericanos come bolsas otanicas y txupa dulce de leche, te aburres ???, como sois los morochitos !!!, no sois blancos ni indios, sois marrones, nadie quiere adoptaros...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que pasa que en el hilo de Txusky y los sudamericanos come bolsas otanicas y txupa dulce de leche, te aburres ???, como sois los morochitos !!!, no sois blancos ni indios, sois marrones, nadie quiere adoptaros...



Acabo de dejar en ese hilo esta imagen, pero dudo que sepan lo que significa:


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania pierde distrito clave al sur de Lysychansk ante las fuerzas rusas*
Un distrito al sur de la ciudad de *Lysychansk*, en la región oriental de* Lugansk*, en *Ucrania*, estaba "totalmente ocupado" por las fuerzas rusasa, dijo un funcionario local ucraniano en la televisión.
"Desafortunadamente, a partir de hoy... todo el distrito de *Hirske* está ocupado", dijo el jefe municipal de Hirske, Oleksiy Babchenko, en una transmisión de televisión. "Hay algunas batallas locales insignificantes en las afueras, pero el enemigo ha entrado".
La pérdida de Hirske y varios otros asentamientos a su alrededor deja a Lysychansk, la última gran ciudad controlada por *Ucrania* en Luhansk, en peligro de ser rodeada por tres lados por el avance de las fuerzas rusas.
El Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia* ha asegurado que había rodeado a unos 2.000 soldados ucranianos, incluidos 80 combatientes extranjeros, en *Hirske*. Reuters no pudo verificar de forma independiente la afirmación.


*Ucrania* ha señalado que *sus tropas se retiraban de la ciudad hermana de Lysychansk, Sievierodonetsk*, escenario de semanas de intensos bombardeos y enfrentamientos callejeros, en lo que sería un revés significativo en su lucha por derrotar a las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jun 2022)

De la fuente de Osechkin: Los comandos de los Distritos Militares Sur y Oeste en #Russia elevaron el nivel de preparación para el combate y comenzaron a realizar actividades de movilización en conjunto con el FSB, Rosgvardia y el Ministerio del Interior.






Los rumores dentro de Rusia parecen centrarse en dos fechas para el anuncio público de movilización: el 27 de junio y el 1 de julio.


----------



## lapetus (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se viene usted después de comprobar lo que he argumentado



Ud dijo ayer dos cosas:

Que las llamaradas solares provocaban o aumentaban la frecuencia de una serie de fenómenos
Que existen los chemtrails
Del punto 1 yo no voy a discutir, porque evidentemente una llamarada solar ha de provocar efectos, aunque seguramente yo no esté de acuerdo con todos o algunos los que usted enumera.
Yo sólo le estoy rebatiendo el punto 2. Y le he proporcionado dos sencillos experimentos para inferir el porqué se producen las estelas de condensación:

subirse a un lugar alto y medir la temperatura
abrir la puerta del congelador.
Hasta ahora no me ha dicho si Ud conoce este fenómeno o si está de acuerdo en que se produce en los aviones.

Sin embargo Ud, que es el que afirma que existen los chemtrails, no aporta pruebas de que existan, y le recuerdo que en el método científico el que hace una afirmación es el que debe probarlo.
Ud dice también que las estelas (dejémoslo ahí) aumentan con las llamaradas solares. Yo no entro ahí tampoco, pues una llamarada solar puede afectar a la altura de la ionosfera, y subir o bajar la altitud a la que se forman las estelas.



Loignorito dijo:


> Hasta entonces, no hay discusión que valga sobre sus dogmas.



Yo no tengo dogmas, sólo digo que los chemtrails son una magufada, y que en su gran mayoría son estelas de condensación.



Loignorito dijo:


> Basta de mentirosos



Dígame una sóla mentira que yo haya escrito en mi respuesta.


----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)

El presidente de los indígenas de Conaie explica lo que pasa en Ecuador contra Lasso.


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

¨Por favor, alguien que le pida a Yago un informe urgente sobre la desesperada situación de las tropas rusas, que aparentemente se encuentran en los últimos estertores, previos a la agonía final.


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros. Pero tampoco nos dejemos el 'ínfimo' detalle de que donde les interesa que haya pocos ciudadanos es en el territorio bajo su cargo, pues ellos también compran a la competencia extranjera y son divisas que salen. En cambio sí les interesa que 'el enemigo' tenga gran población. Así les compran más.



Joer .... dejaros de conspiraciones, hombre. Lo primero que delata la ausencia de conspiraciones es la absoluta falta de previsión y los groseros errores de cálculo de esos supuestos seres dotados de un aparente poder omnímodo. Por supuesto que se puede conspirar según la definición maquiávelica y conseguir tus objetivos conspirativos (tocar los cojones a Rusia, por ejemplo), fracasando completamente en tus objetivos definitivos (derrotarles y arruinarlos). Pero entonces es mejor seguir a Occam: más que conspiraciones lo que tenemos es una selva de intereses sin ninguna coordinación y de corto alcance, que luchan unos contra otros, por cierto de manera bastante torpe. El sistema ni siquiera tiene visión o conciencia de sí mismo y es intrínsicamente caótico, difícilmente se puede crear ningún curso de acontecimientos global.

Habeis visto muchas películas yankis de Fu-Manchú y leido muchas chorradas en qanon .....


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Jun 2022)

Me estuve fijando que en el mapa del Chino de Singapur el tipo se dio la molestia de ubicar todas las zonas de trincheras que el ejercito Ucro tiene en la región, si uno amplia el mapa para ver cada posición se observa que la disposición sigue un patrón, suelen ser de forma rectangular de tal modo los lados mas amplios miran hacia el norte o el sur, quedando los extremos del rectángulo a este y oeste con apenas protección.

Tal disposición implica que esperaban avances Rusos desde el norte desde el rio o desde el frente sur, pero NUNCA desde el oeste, creían la posición de Lysychanks y Sievierodonestk era infranqueable.

Solo en las posiciones cercanas a Kramatorsk y Sloviansk la disposición pasa a ser un cuadrado, pero dichas posiciones no tienen la protección de arboleda que la que disfrutaban mas al oeste, por lo que presumiblemente serán limpiadas con la artillería fácilmente.

Mucho me temo los avances Rusos serán mas apreciables una vez se limpie Lysychanks, las defensas Ucras son mucho menos elaboradas conforme se dirijan al este.


https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.74477894062445,38.09730960704566&z=10


----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)

Nuevo láser ruso acojona a las putas OTÁNicas.









Altos mandos militares, preocupados por el nuevo cañón láser ruso: "Podría cambiar el devenir de los conflictos"


Rusia afirma haber desplegado en Ucrania una nueva generación de armas láser especializadas en derribar drones, una de las principales bazas de las fuerzas ucranianas




www.eldiario.es


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (24 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Las tropas ucranianas en Sievierodonetsk tienen orden de retirarse a nuevas posiciones - Administración Militar de Luhansk*

IRYNA BALACHUK - VIERNES, 24 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 09:14

Fuente: *Serhii Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Luhansk,* en declaraciones al canal de televisión Dom el 24 de junio

Cita: "*Lamentablemente, tendremos que retirar a nuestros chicos [las tropas ucranianas que defienden Sievierodonetsk - ed.]. Ya lo hemos discutido antes, no hay necesidad de llamar a esto una "traición", nadie está abandonando a nuestros chicos, nadie permitirá que sean rodeados. Las circunstancias actuales son tales que no tiene sentido seguir manteniendo las posiciones actuales, que han sido destruidas durante los muchos meses de hostilidades. Cada día aumentará el número de soldados muertos en estas posiciones mal fortificadas"*.

Detalles: Según el jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Luhansk, estos son los factores que determinaron la decisión de ordenar a los defensores de Sievierodonetsk que "se retiren a nuevas posiciones, a nuevas zonas fortificadas, y lleven a cabo adecuadamente las hostilidades a gran escala e inflijan pérdidas al enemigo desde allí."

*Cabe señalar que en la mañana del 24 de junio, ni el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ni el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano han dicho nada sobre una orden de retirada.*

Anteriormente:

El 23 de junio, Serhii Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Luhansk, dijo que las fuerzas de defensa ucranianas en Sievierodonetsk podrían retirarse a posiciones mejor fortificadas.

El 24 de junio, Haidai declaró que las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas habían detenido el avance de las tropas rusas cerca de Borivske, en la región de Luhansk, y habían repelido un ataque contra Lisychansk, pero las fuerzas de ocupación rusas pudieron capturar Mykolaivka. Los combates por la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk continúan.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 4 meses de la operación militar especial de 3 días. Todo un éxito del ejército ruso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas han llegado a las afueras occidentales de Lisichansk


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Informes sin confirmar afirman que las fuerzas ucranianas se han retirado de la zona industrial de Severodonetsk y toda la ciudad está ahora bajo el control ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Más de 800 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se rindieron cerca de Lisichansk y en el caldero de Gorsky y Zolote en los últimos dos días (c) TASS


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Dos BMP-2 ucranianos destruidos en el área de Lisichansk.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

⚡Las pérdidas mortales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 2 días en Lisichansk son alrededor de 1000 personas. Con un cálculo estándar de 1 a 3 se puede agregar alrededor de 2,5 a 3,5 mil heridos a estas cifras.

A juzgar por las noticias, dentro de 1 a 3 días se anunciará oficialmente la liberación completa de tres ciudades a la vez:
Severodonetsk, Gorsky y Zolotoy.

Lisichansk, aparentemente, todavía resiste, pero ya durante esta mañana se informa de combates en las afueras de la refinería de Lisichansk y en las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Hasta 2.000 personas bloqueadas en la caldera de Gorsky, incluidos 1.800 militares, 120 militantes del Sector Derecha, hasta 80 mercenarios extranjeros - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Malevich (24 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> España no tiene remedio.
> Ya da igual, en 20 años la mitad de la población serán panchitos, que querrán anexionarse a los USA en plan Puerto Pobre.
> 
> Porque mucho BOCS hablar y asustar con la sustitución racial de la morería, pero está semana en Madrid, por cada moro y mora que vi, a cambio vi 10 panchitos.



Es evidente y aunque hay de todo encima son mucho más problemáticos a nivel convivencia, bandas, ruidos, borracheras, música a todo trapo etc...
En otros sitios no entro porque no sé, pero aquí en Madrid no hay color....


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Unidades enemigas cercadas en Gorskoye y Zolote según el Ministerio de Defensa de RF:

3.er Batallón Mecanizado, 24.a Brigada Mecanizada,
15 ° Batallón de Asalto de Montaña, 128 ° Brigada de Asalto de Montaña
42° Batallón de Infantería Motorizada, 57° Brigada de Infantería Motorizada
70 ° Batallón, 101 ° Brigada de Defensa Territorial
Grupo de artillería de brigada de la formación de brigada de infantería motorizada 57 de los nazis del "Sector Derecho"
Destacamento de mercenarios extranjeros.

En la mañana del 24 de junio, nuestras tropas controlan cerca de la mitad de Zolote.


----------



## Malevich (24 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Estos son los análisis civiles del conforero, los militares caminan por la misma senda.
> 
> Veamos, en Portugal el Partido Comunista se opuso a que la marioneta de Kiev interviniese en el Parlamento y las únicas amenazas que tuvieron fueron de refugees ucros pintando sus sedes y pidiendo su ilegalización (sic).
> Pero es que los cinco estrellas italianos hicieron lo mismo.
> ...



Y tienes a Rita Maestre proclamando que Ucrania es el lado correcto de la historia y que es un orgullo recibir a la OTAN.... 
Podemos y sus hijos pródigos no son más que TROSKOS TROSKEANDO.... Basura postmoderna 100%.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Sergey Gaidai: las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonan Severodonetsk y se retirarán a posiciones previamente preparadas. La decisión ya está tomada.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## arriondas (24 Jun 2022)

Anda, también Zelendi suelta esas gilipolleces. El "vértigo europeísta" en versión palera. Doña Rogelia tragado por su propio personaje.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Malevich (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *"La mujer no es un ser humano sino un objeto sexual": Asesor presidencial ucraniano revela la situación de las mujeres en el Ejército de su país*
> 
> Según Alexéi Arestóvich, se trata de algo arraigado a una "tradición" presente entre los siglos XVI y XVIII.
> 
> ...



Que se lo cuente a Rita, Irene y Ione....


----------



## workforfood (24 Jun 2022)

El estatus de candidato lo tiene Turquía desde hace décadas, pero nunca pasa de candidato. No se ha enterado Zelenski que la Unión Europeda se ríe de él. Esperemos que la furia psicópata de Estados Unidos y demás grupo OTAN no se cebe mucho con Ucrania cuando se rinda y le diga Estados Unidos que si tiene que poner 100.000 muertos los tiene que poner por cojones, luego me imagino que sacará el cinturón y Ucrania no se va a levantar en décadas y se quedará como un erial, económico y demográfico, un país africano en Europa.


----------



## Fermoselle (24 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Anda, también Zelendi suelta esas gilipolleces. El "vértigo europeísta" en versión palera. Doña Rogelia tragado por su propio personaje.



La superioridad del arte militar soviético queda de manifiesto una vez más - mpr21


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

La inteligencia británica explicó por qué la Federación Rusa utiliza pilotos mercenarios de Wagner.

La inteligencia británica cree que Rusia está utilizando pilotos mercenarios de Wagner porque carece de personal adecuadamente capacitado y sufre muchas bajas en combate.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Situación en la zona Severodonetsk-Lysichansk el día 23 a las 17 horas


----------



## pemebe (24 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra _*(como en España con el Zendal*_):

*Los ocupantes rusos construirán un hospital y una morgue en Mariupol y traerán médicos de regiones rusas remotas.*

VIERNES, 24 JUNIO 2022, 11:16

YANA OSADCHA - VIERNES, 24 DE JUNIO DE 2022

Según Maksym Borodyn, diputado del Ayuntamiento de Mariupol, el régimen de ocupación ruso en Mariupol comenzó la construcción de un centro médico, del que casi la mitad será ocupado por una morgue.

Fuente: Maksym Borodyn, diputado del Ayuntamiento de Mariupol, Facebook 

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso se encarga de la construcción del centro, que contará con 60 camas de hospital, y tiene previsto terminar su construcción en tres meses. *El régimen de ocupación dijo que el hospital sigue el modelo de otros similares construidos en Rusia durante el bloqueo de [Covid-19], uno de los cuales nunca había tenido Mariupol.

Cita: "¡Los ocupantes rusos primero destruyeron todos los hospitales y establecimientos médicos [en Mariupol] y luego decidieron construir rápidamente otro de sus centros médicos de mierda!", escribió el diputado.

Cree que lo que están construyendo los rusos podría ser en realidad un hospital militar y una morgue.

Mientras tanto, Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, informó de que un "destacamento" de médicos rusos ha llegado al hospital municipal de urgencias.

El destacamento está encabezado por Badma Bashankaev, presidente del Comité de la Duma Estatal rusa sobre Sanidad. Tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022, Bashankaev hizo llamamientos públicos a "luchar por Rusia" y comparó la llamada "operación militar" con la operación de un absceso purulento.

*Según Andriushchenko, los médicos que llegan a Mariupol proceden de Abjasia, Chuvashia y otras regiones remotas de la Federación Rusa. El salario que se les ofrece en Mariupol es varias veces superior al que reciben en sus consultas habituales.*

Vadym Boichenko, alcalde de Mariupol, informó anteriormente de que en Mariupol los cadáveres se dejan en las tiendas y se llevan a los vertederos junto con los fragmentos de los edificios destruidos. Señaló que la basura que no se ha retirado inunda ahora la ciudad ocupada por Rusia, creando condiciones insalubres.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Rusia lleva siendo un regimen nazi y genocida desde su creacion.

La unica diferencia entre Rusia y la Alemania nazi es que los nazis estaban bien organizados, no tenian alcholismk congenito, entendian de economia y no tenian un pais tercermundista. Por lo demas, lo mismo.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ud dijo ayer dos cosas:
> 
> Que las llamaradas solares provocaban o aumentaban la frecuencia de una serie de fenómenos
> Que existen los chemtrails
> ...



Estás evitando comprobar una fenomenología de fácil comprobación y te me vas por peteneras: al ignore.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

Revista ejércitos?

No sé yo...


----------



## lapetus (24 Jun 2022)

Al fin he sido ignorado por @Loignorito 
Ya creía que después de tantos mensajes me iba a discriminar y dejarme ahí en el limbo.

Estoy contento porque esto me reportará gracias adicionales en el más allá, pues estoy en la lista de @Loignorito tras tres mensajes, siendo que los paganos acaban ahí con sólo una.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

El jefe de la Guardia Nacional visitó las divisiones del departamento en la región de Kherson y entregó premios estatales a los miembros de la Guardia Nacional que se destacaron durante la operación especial.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

La comunicación entre Severodonestk y Lysichanks es muy difícil porque los rusos han volado todos los puentes entre ellas. Los ucranianos no quieren otro Mariupol, tiene sentido retirarse y seguir defendiendo hasta que los rusos pierdan capacidad ofensiva.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

‼Grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lysychansk en el entorno operativo. El intento de abrirse paso terminó en grandes pérdidas.

La agrupación ️"O" alcanzó Volcheyarovka y tiene bajo control de fuego la carretera Seversk-Lysichansk. Los intentos de retirar las unidades sobrevivientes terminaron en grandes pérdidas. La brigada 81 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pudo retirar más del 10% del personal del batallón.

La inteligencia de los "Valientes" dice que la situación en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk se puede describir con una sola palabra: pánico. Muchos culpan personalmente a los líderes en Kyiv y Zelensky por esto, quienes, por el bien de la agenda de información y la política, sacrificaron la guarnición de 7.000 efectivos de Lysichansk.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania: "Los rusos secuestran a niños y familiares de soldados"*
"Los casos de secuestro de familiares de defensores ucranianos en los territorios ocupados se están volviendo sistemáticos. Los invasores rusos secuestran a los familiares de los soldados ucranianos, incluidos los niños", así lo informó la dirección principal de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania*. "Lamentablemente -observa la inteligencia- las bases de datos de ciudadanos ucranianos caen en manos de los ocupantes cuando se apoderan de edificios administrativos o con la ayuda de colaboradores traidores".

"La mayoría de estos casos - continúa el informe - se registran en los territorios temporalmente ocupados de las regiones de Zaporiyia, Jerson y Mykolaiv. Los invasores secuestran tanto a familiares adultos (incluidas mujeres y ancianos) como a niños. En particular, se supo recientemente que las tropas rusas tomaron como rehenes a varios hijos de un soldado ucraniano. En el futuro, *los rusos podrán contactar a los militares y pedir llegar a los territorios temporalmente ocupados a cambio de la seguridad de sus familiares* . Cada uno de estos casos es prueba de los más terribles crímenes de guerra cometidos por las tropas rusas en Ucrania".


----------



## Yomateix (24 Jun 2022)

Hoy en la tv hablaban de la subida de precios que iba a haber en cuanto pase el verano, es decir que todavía no estabamos en la parte mala. Y que Rusia para entonces seguramente esté mejor de lo que están ahora mientras nosotros estaremos peor y que Ucrania estará como esté, que seguirán habiendo conversaciones con ellos pero....Vamos que básicamente Rusia iria anexionando territorio y pasado el verano cada vez Ucrania pintaría menos, cada vez Rusia estaría mejor y nosotros más sumidos en la recesión en la que ya estamos a las puertas.

Pero todo sea por el bien de Biden para tapar los chanchullos del hijo y que nos pueda vender armas y gas mucho más caro. Y por supuesto que no le falten millones a Zelensky para villas y Lexus para los padres (que tontos no son y en Ucrania no se las comprarán ni vivirán) Si en Europa la gente pasa hambre y no tiene ni para gasolina o para pagar la calefacción, que importa, mientras hagamos todo lo que quiera EEUU....Vaya "líderes" tenemos. Lo peor es que pase lo que pase, Europa pierde. Los productos que llegaban de Ucrania si se anexionase a la UE pasarían a costar 10 veces más (salario mínimo, pesticidas y abonos baratoa que pasarían a estar prohibidos etc etc) y si se anexiona ese terriorio Rusia, ¿Que interés va a tener en venderlo a Europa a precios similares a los de antes después de como se los ha tratado? Evidentemente sus materias primas llegarán a Europa como última opción de venta.


----------



## pemebe (24 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Las pérdidas mortales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 2 días en Lisichansk son alrededor de 1000 personas. Con un cálculo estándar de 1 a 3 se puede agregar alrededor de 2,5 a 3,5 mil heridos a estas cifras.
> 
> A juzgar por las noticias, dentro de 1 a 3 días se anunciará oficialmente la liberación completa de tres ciudades a la vez:
> Severodonetsk, Gorsky y Zolotoy.
> ...



Para entender los mapas esta muy bien este video (desafortunadamente está en Inglés aunque se entiende bien (si sabes un poquito de inglés). Te muestra los avances, donde están los ucranianos fortificados, que pueden intentar tomar ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

❗ La situación en la región de Jarkov 
a partir de las 14:00 horas del 24 de junio de 2022

▪Al norte de Jarkov, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están atacando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se están produciendo combates en las cercanías de Verkhniy Saltov y Nursery.

Las partes están involucradas en duelos de artillería en la zona de contacto: las tropas rusas atacaron a Udy, Bezruki, Odnorobovka y Baranovka, mientras que en los dos últimos asentamientos publicó cálculos de MANPADS del ejército ucraniano.

Para el reconocimiento de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en esta área, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan el UAV Leleka-100. Según los objetivos identificados, las formaciones ucranianas tienen la intención de utilizar los lanzadores RZSO desplegados en Fedorovka.

▪En la dirección de Izyum, el comando ucraniano continúa utilizando grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento en el bosque de Izyum.

Los objetivos identificados cerca de Rudnevo, Chervony Shakhtar y Zavodov están siendo alcanzados por la artillería y los Su-25 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Al mismo tiempo, las unidades de la brigada 58 y la brigada 72 involucradas en este sector del frente están realizando un reconocimiento activo de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

▪Un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano fue derribado por equipos de defensa aérea rusos en el área de Dolgenkiy. Además, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados enemigos fueron destruidos en las cercanías de Verbovka y Donetsk, región de Kharkov.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
rybar


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Los radares de contrabatería no entienden del día o de la noche ... En primer lugar se detecta que ha sido utilizado por los impactos que se provocan, después se posicionan en las zonas en las que se piensa que pueden atacar esos radares y la siguiente vez que son usados ya son detectados. En todo caso hay que impacto real pueden tener 100 o 200 unidades de este tipo cuando se estan utilizando por millares en los dos ejercitos. Los HIMARS (High Mobility Artillery Rocket System) lo unico que tienen distinto de los GRAD es que son más caros y díficiles de usar y mantener. Quizas estamos volviendo a ver de nuevo la WWII cuando los rusos tenían T34 y los Alemanes Tigres .. Al final por mucho que quisieron no había Tigres para todas las operaciones que había que realizar en el frente y siempre estaban copados. Me temo que la artilleria que esta mandando la OTAN le pasa lo mismo, muy moderna, muy chula pero entre que no puede ser protegida en el aire y que es escasa no va a tener impacto en el frente.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El día después
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev La historia universal nos enseña conflictos que han durado décadas y que han agotado las economías de los países que participaron en ellos. Sin embargo, no nos da u…
> ...



SI, una gran idea, perdón por que no hablo del artículo.

FUMANDO AL LADO DE MUNICIONES, si, muy disciplinado, si.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Rusia afirma que uno de sus colaboradores más famosos, Dmytro Savluchenko, ha muerto en un "atentado" en Jerson.*
Uno de los colaboradores más famosos de los rusos, *Dmytro Savluchenko*, quien se convirtió en un alto funcionario de la administración rusa de la ciudad ocupada de *Jerson*, fue asesinado por una bomba. Savluchenko murió en un coche bomba, según informó la agencia _Tass_ . Solo él estaba en el vehículo.

Según el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, el ataque al funcionario es un acto "terrorista" que debe ser "tratado adecuadamente". Peskov también explicó que otro ataque en la misma ciudad, contra un hotel que albergaba refugiados, fue frustrado.


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Jun 2022)

Mas razón que un santo...


*Esta es probablemente la primera guerra en la historia humana en la que el bando perdedor acusa al bando ganador de no ganar lo suficientemente rápido.*


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*El Kremlin: "Las relaciones entre Rusia y la UE ya han tocado fondo"*
Las relaciones entre *Rusia* y la Unión Europea ya han "tocado fondo" y es difícil "ir más allá", dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov. El *Kremlin* ha calificado como un asunto "interno de Europa" la decisión de conceder a *Ucrania* y a Moldavia el estatus de candidatos a ingresar a la Unión Europea (UE), en plena ofensiva rusa en territorio ucraniano.

"Es un asunto interno de Europa", declaró a la prensa el portavoz del *Kremlin*, Dmitri Peskov, destacando que es "importante" para *Moscú* que "todos estos procesos no traigan más problemas a *Rusia* y (...) en las relaciones de esos países con *Rusia*".


----------



## Zepequenhô (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania: "Los rusos secuestran a niños y familiares de soldados"*
> "Los casos de secuestro de familiares de defensores ucranianos en los territorios ocupados se están volviendo sistemáticos. Los invasores rusos secuestran a los familiares de los soldados ucranianos, incluidos los niños", así lo informó la dirección principal de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania*. "Lamentablemente -observa la inteligencia- las bases de datos de ciudadanos ucranianos caen en manos de los ocupantes cuando se apoderan de edificios administrativos o con la ayuda de colaboradores traidores".
> 
> "La mayoría de estos casos - continúa el informe - se registran en los territorios temporalmente ocupados de las regiones de Zaporiyia, Jerson y Mykolaiv. Los invasores secuestran tanto a familiares adultos (incluidas mujeres y ancianos) como a niños. En particular, se supo recientemente que las tropas rusas tomaron como rehenes a varios hijos de un soldado ucraniano. En el futuro, *los rusos podrán contactar a los militares y pedir llegar a los territorios temporalmente ocupados a cambio de la seguridad de sus familiares* . Cada uno de estos casos es prueba de los más terribles crímenes de guerra cometidos por las tropas rusas en Ucrania".



Si eso fuera verdad, estaría abriendo todos los noticiarios durante semanas.

Resulta poco creíble la existencia de un supuesto plan sistemático de secuestros de niños.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Líderes UE recalcan que Rusia es la "única responsable" de crisis alimentaria.*
Los jefes de Estado y Gobierno de la Unión Europea (UE) han asegurado que* Rusia* es la "única responsable" de la crisis mundial de seguridad alimentaria actual, e instaron a *Moscú* a desbloquear los puertos ucranianos del mar Negro.

"*Rusia*, al utilizar como arma los alimentos en su *guerra contra Ucrania*, es la única responsable de la crisis global de seguridad alimentaria que ha provocado", afirmaron los líderes comunitarios en unas conclusiones aprobadas en la cumbre que celebran en Bruselas.

También instaron a *Moscú* a que "de forma inmediata" deje de fijar como objetivo las instalaciones agrícolas y de apropiarse de cereales, y a desbloquear el mar Negro, "en particular, el puerto de Odesa, para permitir la exportación de cereales y las operaciones de transporte comercial".


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Para entender los mapas esta muy bien este video (desafortunadamente está en Inglés aunque se entiende bien (si sabes un poquito de inglés). Te muestra los avances, donde están los ucranianos fortificados, que pueden intentar tomar ...



Muchas gracias, no lo conocía y está muy interesante.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

De los productores de "¡Vacúnate cabrón!" llegaaa "Valenciaaa, come mierda con paciencia y ya verás que bien te sienta".


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Blinken y Baerbock apelan a Rusia a no bloquear la salida del trigo.*
El secretario de Estado de EEUU, *Anthony Blinken*, y la ministra de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, apelaron este viernes a Rusia a permitir la salida del trigo de los puertos ucranianos y acusaron al Kremlin de generar una crisis de suministro de alimentos como arma de guerra.

"Tenemos claro que no vamos a darle la espalda a los muchos países en el mundo que se ven amenazados por el hambre como consecuencia de la guerra", dijo Baerbock, en una comparecencia conjunta con Blinken que asiste a una conferencia internacional en Berlín sobre las repercusiones de la invasión en el suministro de alimentos.

Blinken dijo, por su parte, que se buscará una salida diplomática para el tema alimenticio pero que a la vez se seguirá ejerciendo presión sobre Rusia.


----------



## arriondas (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia lleva siendo un regimen nazi y genocida desde su creacion.
> 
> La unica diferencia entre Rusia y la Alemania nazi es que los nazis estaban bien organizados, no tenian alcholismk congenito, entendian de economia y no tenian un pais tercermundista. Por lo demas, lo mismo.



Ya estamos otra vez con los ridículos y apolillados estereotipos. Es xenofobia barata.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De la fuente de Osechkin: Los comandos de los Distritos Militares Sur y Oeste en #Russia elevaron el nivel de preparación para el combate y comenzaron a realizar actividades de movilización en conjunto con el FSB, Rosgvardia y el Ministerio del Interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es falso.
Solo hay que ver el perfil de quien lo escribe.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

No se desde donde disparan pero no creo que no esten al alcance de misiles de crucero ... El radar de contrabatería los localiza teniendo en cuenta la trayectoria y el vuelo que siguen a la llegada suponiendo que tienen un disparo balistico y los posiciona. Lo curioso del tema es que un HIMARS de estos cuesta 2 M$ que es mayor que el precio de un Tomahawk y sustancialmente más que el precio de los Kalibr.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Juer... en todos los morros. Desde luego los gobernante actuales alemanes se están cubriendo de gloria. 
Estos y, sobre todo, el borracho de Boris Johnson son unos pirómanos.
Los alemanes deben odiar a lo rusos con toda el alma. Los humillaron a sangre y fuego. La foto de la bandera soviética en el Bundestag debe de doler y mucho cuando la ve un alemán.
Lo de Medvedev empieza a asustar. Espero que no sea el sucesor de Putin.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Juer... en todos los morros.
> Los alemanes deben odiar a lo rusos con toda el alma. Los humillaron a sangre y fuego. La foto de la bandera soviética en el Bundestag debe de doler y mucho cuando la ve un alemán.
> Lo de Medvedev empieza a asustar. Espero que no sea el sucesor de Putin.



Por cierto, ¿las putitas ueanas le siguen comprando grano a Rusia? ¿O pretenden que esta se lo venda y no pagarle? Porque entiendo que todos los muertos de hambre por los que sueltan lágrimas de cocodrilo los walkirios pueden comprar grano directamente a Rusia, ¿o son precisamente los ueanos los que se lo impiden?


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

Microsoft ha publicado un informe bastante icurioso sobre la "propaganda rusa", 
la ciberguerra rusa y otras cosas de joder que desnuda su pasiones de privacidad:

Defendiendo a Ucrania: primeras lecciones de la guerra cibernética


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mas razón que un santo...
> 
> 
> *Esta es probablemente la primera guerra en la historia humana en la que el bando perdedor acusa al bando ganador de no ganar lo suficientemente rápido.*



@Nico te llaman!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Jun 2022)

-Alemania nacionalizará el Nord-Stream 2

- vicepresidente de energía ruso dice que si eso ocurre traerá "consecuencias impensables".

Iz.ru


----------



## Boarding_87 (24 Jun 2022)

Alguien me puede citar con la foto que puso un forero con la portada de los periódicos anglosajones antes y después de la guerra de Ucrania? Gracias!


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Jun 2022)

jajajajajajajajaj


*La situación en el frente es la siguiente.*


----------



## Salamandra (24 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> -Alemania nacionalizará el Nord-Stream 2
> 
> - vicepresidente de energía ruso dice que si eso ocurre traerá "consecuencias impensables".
> 
> Iz.ru



Sin caretas, vamos. Claro que tampoco hay careta que cubra tanta cara.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Foto de posiciones ucranianas abandonadas cerca de Zolote

Tanque abandonado y MT-LB del ejército ucraniano en el área de Zolote.

Los ucranianos se retiraron tan rápido que arrojaron los cadáveres de sus colegas muertos al campo de batalla.

foto: @millnr

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Durante los combates cerca de Zolote, el comandante adjunto del batallón ucraniano fue eliminado.

Durante los combates por el asentamiento de Mirnaya Dolina, fue liquidado el subcomandante del batallón mecanizado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Igor Dushka (apodado "Dushman"). 

@anna_noticias


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> -Alemania nacionalizará el Nord-Stream 2
> 
> - vicepresidente de energía ruso dice que si eso ocurre traerá "consecuencias impensables".
> 
> Iz.ru



Y que no hay manera ... Bueno pues que sigan robando a los rusos y cuando los rusos les dejen el gas a cero van y dicen que eso es una violación del contrato como con lo de pagar en rublos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron el puente cerca de Lisichansk

Como resultado del ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, se destruyó el puente que pasa sobre el ferrocarril en la entrada a Lisichansk.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Mort Cinder (24 Jun 2022)

Qué va, hombre. Al zorrón de la Ursula y la subnormal de la Annalena B. se la suda que mueran negros. Es más, parecen hienas ávidas de servirnos noticias de muertos de hambre para echarle la culpa a Rusia.
Vergüenza de gobernantes.


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Microsoft ha publicado un informe bastante icurioso sobre la "propaganda rusa",
> la ciberguerra rusa y otras cosas de joder que desnuda su pasiones de privacidad:
> 
> Defendiendo a Ucrania: primeras lecciones de la guerra cibernética



En la página 16 pretenden, en su guerra propagandística con Rusia echar pestes,
y lo que hacen es descubrirnos que que Sputnik y RT están siendo mas seguidas
en la red que el Wall street Journal, por ejemplo. Y mucho mas desde Frebrero
de este año.

Osease: que,Incluso después de todos los esfuerzos para silenciar a Sputniknews
y RT , el consumo de propaganda rusa sigue siendo mayor que antes de la guerra
(~60MM por mes en EE.UU., a la par con el WSJ), Hasta ahí llegan.

Quiere decir que hay muchos disidentes al ministerio de la verdad de EEUU......


----------



## damnun_infectum (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La Virgen que patada en los huevos!!.


----------



## Adriano II (24 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Qué va, hombre. Al zorrón de la Ursula y la subnormal de la Annalena B. se la suda que mueran negros. Es más, parecen hienas ávidas de servirnos noticias de muertos de hambre para echarle la culpa a Rusia.
> Vergüenza de gobernantes.



Principio de Hanlon :

"Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado por la estupidez"

Son tontas de bote actúan a impulsos sin pensar y no se dan cuenta de las implicaciones de sus acciones


----------



## alfonbass (24 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hoy en la tv hablaban de la subida de precios que iba a haber en cuanto pase el verano, es decir que todavía no estabamos en la parte mala. Y que Rusia para entonces seguramente esté mejor de lo que están ahora mientras nosotros estaremos peor y que Ucrania estará como esté, que seguirán habiendo conversaciones con ellos pero....Vamos que básicamente Rusia iria anexionando territorio y pasado el verano cada vez Ucrania pintaría menos, cada vez Rusia estaría mejor y nosotros más sumidos en la recesión en la que ya estamos a las puertas.
> 
> Pero todo sea por el bien de Biden para tapar los chanchullos del hijo y que nos pueda vender armas y gas mucho más caro. Y por supuesto que no le falten millones a Zelensky para villas y Lexus para los padres (que tontos no son y en Ucrania no se las comprarán ni vivirán) Si en Europa la gente pasa hambre y no tiene ni para gasolina o para pagar la calefacción, que importa, mientras hagamos todo lo que quiera EEUU....Vaya "líderes" tenemos. Lo peor es que pase lo que pase, Europa pierde. Los productos que llegaban de Ucrania si se anexionase a la UE pasarían a costar 10 veces más (salario mínimo, pesticidas y abonos baratoa que pasarían a estar prohibidos etc etc) y si se anexiona ese terriorio Rusia, ¿Que interés va a tener en venderlo a Europa a precios similares a los de antes después de como se los ha tratado? Evidentemente sus materias primas llegarán a Europa como última opción de venta.



"Se los ha tratado", dice...yo es que me descojono...pobriños, no pueden invadir un país tranquilos....
Hay una disonancia en este hilo brutal, económica, social y de mero entendimiento, es decir, de sangre que llega al cerebro...


----------



## Adriano II (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Entre ellos un hermano de Putin

A la hora de ver que se le pasa por la cabeza a cada uno es importante tener en consideración las circunstancias personales


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

La periodista Anna Dolgareva informa de que el 16º BTRO del ejército del LNR ha entrado en Gorske.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Izado de la bandera de la LNR y de la Federación Rusa en el exterior de la administración de Gorski.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

*El batallón Alania ha sido reforzado con una unidad de tanques❗*

El pelotón se formó siguiendo las instrucciones del jefe de Osetia del Norte, Sergei Menyailo. Las tripulaciones han recibido un entrenamiento especial y ya se han trasladado al lugar de despliegue permanente del batallón. El jefe de la administración del jefe y del gobierno, Ibrahim Gobeev, informó al respecto y él mismo ha estado en primera línea desde los primeros días.

Los vehículos blindados de la operación especial "Z" recibieron nombres simbólicos. Los tanques T-62 "Nogir", "Alagir" y "Farn" fueron enviados desde Osetia del Norte a la zona de operaciones de combate.

_Las tropas de tanques siempre han sido y siguen siendo la principal fuerza de ataque de las fuerzas terrestres. Aunque suene trillado, son estas unidades las que aseguran la victoria sobre el enemigo. No se puede hablar de éxito táctico u operacional hasta que la infantería ocupe el territorio. Y los primeros ayudantes de la infantería ni siquiera son artilleros, sino tanquistas._









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Pérdidas oficiales de la República Popular de Donetsk del 1 de enero al 24 de junio de 2022:

Militar:

Muertos - 2.196
Heridos - 9246

Civiles:

Muertos - 677
Bajas - 2186









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

Descolonizar Rusia: Un imperativo moral y estratégico. 
No crean que esta banda imperial se va a parar en barras....


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Se ha presentado al Parlamento un proyecto de ley que propone el reclutamiento de personas con discapacidad "con su consentimiento". También se propone una vez más endurecer las prohibiciones de salida del territorio de Ucrania a los hombres de 18 a 60 años.
El problema de la "guerra hasta el último ucraniano" es que el número de ucranianos es finito, así que cuando los motivados empiezan a agotarse, sólo queda conducir a los evasores y a los discapacitados al matadero.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

En Ucrania, un tren de mercancías que transportaba Césares franceses para el frente quedó atrapado en la línea. Verás, UZ ha pasado a una nueva práctica: han empezado a formar trenes de mercancías muy cortos y ligeros. Hay 6 plataformas y un vagón correo (o convicto modificado) para los asistentes. El tren es de 7 vagones, rápido, corto y difícil de subir. Y cualquier locomotora tirará, si acaso. Parece un fragmento de VL80 de 2 secciones, pero si se estropea, incluso la locomotora ChME3 de maniobras lo arrastrará fácilmente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Yomateix (24 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Se los ha tratado", dice...yo es que me descojono...pobriños, no pueden invadir un país tranquilos....
> Hay una disonancia en este hilo brutal, económica, social y de mero entendimiento, es decir, de sangre que llega al cerebro...



Si, que no te llega la sangre al cerebro lo sabemos todos, tu retraso y falta de entendimiento es evidente. Quizás con un poco de calma y tomandote tu tiempo podrías haber entendido la explicación pese a tus más que evidentes limitaciones intelectuales. No he hablado en ningún momento de quien tiene culpa, si no de que tras las sanciones de Europa a Rusia, tras despedir a Rusos que llevaban media vida trabajando en paises Europeos por el mero hecho de ser Rusos (aunque estuviesen en contra de la guerra) tras querer dar la patada a estudiantes Rusos que estaban en Europa, solo por ser Rusos (Xenofobia pura y dura) Sanciones a cualquiera que no saliese a criticar la guerra, aunque no tuviese que ver con esta. Congelación de activos que quieren quedarse de Rusos que no pintaban nada con la guerra, paquetes de sanciones cada vez más absurdos, etc etc Podría dar cien ejemplos más pero no los entenderías porque no te da para más ni te llega la sangre a la cabeza (diria cerebro pero viendo que no entiendes explicaciones sencillas es evidente que es algo que te falta) Evidentemente tras todo esto, cuando todo esto termine, no podremos esperar favores de un país al que hemos tratado como enemigo (Irónicamente tu "aliado" EEUU no para de ponerte aranceles para sancionar a España, se pone del lado de Marruecos en contra de España, te vende el gas un 50% más caro que Rusia, te envia los inmigrantes a España para quitarselos ellos de encima etc etc, pero puedes seguir poniendote de rodillas ante tu amo Biden, que es quien decide que en esta guerra ha de entrar Europa, pero cuando EEUU atacaba a otros paises en ese caso no importaba cuanta gente moria) cosa que no hemos hecho con los paises a los que ha atacado EEUU cuando le ha interesado (parece que la guerra en la cabeza de algunas limitadas como tú, está bien o mal dependiendo del pais que se trate o de lo que leas en la prensa, porque no das para más y eres incapaz de pensar por ti mismo) ¿Lo has entendido ahora? Ya se que no, porque no das para más. Ale borrego al ignore.

No, si alguno tiene tal problema mental que espera sancionar a un país (y querer expulsar a todos los que sean de dicho país, Xenofobia pura y dura) y que luego este te lo agradezca vendiendote lo que quieras al precio que quieras, porque tu lo vales. Evidentemente pasará a venderlo a otro país y a ti solo te lo venderá o más caro o si no tiene otro mercado. Y a día de hoy para el gas o para el grano o el litio (en caso de conseguir anexionarse gran parte de Ucrania) no le van a faltar paises interesados, sobretodo conforme vean que sigue aumentando la inflación y aumentando los precios de absolutamente todo.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Las AFU huyen de Severodonetsk
Un alto funcionario estadounidense ha confirmado a Reuters que las tropas ucranianas se están retirando de Severodonetsk, que está siendo atacada por tropas aliadas rusas y de Donbass.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de los militares rusos utilizando un UAV en la liberación de Zolote de los nazis ucranianos

"Me alegro sinceramente de que nuestros combatientes hayan conseguido resolver la tarea de liberar Zolote sin una sola baja entre el personal. Esto demuestra que los chicos están avanzando en la dirección correcta y están mejorando su eficacia día a día", escribió el presidente checheno Ramzan Kadyrov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Algunos documentos hay , pero si realmente han tomado toda la bolsa de Zolote deberiamos ver más en breve.

La "retirada" de Severodonetsk a ver en que queda, porque aunque fueran 600 o 800 y no varios miles como se decia, cruzar el rio en barquitas bajo el fuego lo veo poco menos que imposible.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, afirma que "la UE y la OTAN están formando una coalición moderna para luchar -y en general, para la guerra- contra la Federación Rusa"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Microsoft ha publicado un informe bastante icurioso sobre la "propaganda rusa",
> la ciberguerra rusa y otras cosas de joder que desnuda su pasiones de privacidad:
> 
> Defendiendo a Ucrania: primeras lecciones de la guerra cibernética



Esto es un "Payo, cómprame el Panda antiruso".


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Ya , pero lo que no veo es como van a cruzar el rio, yo calculaba que serian entre 600-900 , no varios miles pero aun así cruzar un rio sin puentes bajo la presión enemiga....joder no lo veo.




Zolote se supone que de ahora, municiones , jabalinas y vehiculos algunos intactos.




Prisioneros unos 50.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

*Rusia tiene una ventaja "abrumadora" en la guerra de Ucrania - *Teniente Coronel Daniel Davis en Fox News

_"No hay ninguna razón racional para esperar que la guerra pueda cambiar el rumbo porque Rusia está avanzando metódicamente y destruyendo las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el Donbass, no solo capturando territorio, sino destruyendo su capacidad de defender el país en cualquier otro lugar. E incluso la cantidad total de todo el armamento que hemos prometido proporcionar es mucho menor: apenas es una décima parte de lo que sería mínimamente necesario. Y si nos fijamos sólo en esas dos cosas, no hay un camino racional hacia la victoria de Ucrania". - Davis dijo en uno de los programas más populares del prime time de Jesse Watters_

En Occidente se han dado cuenta de que todos los intentos de ayudar a Ucrania son simplemente irracionales y no pueden conducir a un avance en el frente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

. Alberto Fernández pidió la incorporación de Argentina al BRICS


"Aspiramos a ser miembros plenos de este grupo de naciones que ya representa el 42 % de la población mundial y el 24 % del producto bruto global", dijo el mandatario.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El ejército ucraniano ataca Olenivka, en la república popular de Donetsk, donde hay militares ucranianos prisioneros

El pueblo alberga un centro de detención preventiva en el que están encarcelados cientos de militares ucranianos, como recordó el conocido periodista ucraniano Anatoliy Shariy a los militantes de Kiev.

Este hecho confirma una vez más que el mando ucraniano no se preocupa por sus prisioneros ni por los militares en general.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> SI, una gran idea, perdón por que no hablo del artículo.
> 
> FUMANDO AL LADO DE MUNICIONES, si, muy disciplinado, si.



Las municiones no explotan por un cigarrillo, es peor un tropiezo o caída que si las puede hacer explotar.

Lo único que sirve un cigarrillo es para encender mechas lentas que acaban en un cebador que servirá para una mecha rápida y esa el explosivo, las mechas rápidas o los explosivos plásticos no se prenden o explotan con cigarrillos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Descolonizar Rusia: Un imperativo moral y estratégico.
> No crean que esta banda imperial se va a parar en barras....



HIJOS DE PUTA, lo que hay que descolonizar en Texas, pero ya se encargan ellos de meter a la mayoría mejicana como latinos y ahorrarse el esfuerzo.


----------



## Malevich (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya , pero lo que no veo es como van a cruzar el rio, yo calculaba que serian entre 600-900 , no varios miles pero aun así cruzar un rio sin puentes bajo la presión enemiga....joder no lo veo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beresina.....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las municiones no explotan por un cigarrillo, es peor un tropiezo o caída que si las puede hacer explotar.
> 
> Lo único que sirve un cigarrillo es para encender mechas lentas que acaban en un cebador que servirá para una mecha rápida y esa el explosivo, las mechas rápidas o los explosivos plásticos no se prenden o explotan con cigarrillos.



Jo, es que los proyectiles de artillería cargan explosivos baratos por razones económicas, como el TNT, el trinitrotolueno de toda la vida.

Si por razones de transporte o manejo o ataque enemigo hay una perdida de explosivo por un proyectil queda expuesto a incendio.

No es buena idea fumar al lado de municiones NUNCA.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

_"La información sobre si las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en una zona determinada, incluida Severodonetsk, está cerrada. No estamos hablando de esto. Les pido a todos que se centren en la información proporcionada por el Estado Mayor y el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania" (c) Estado Mayor de las AFU_

Dispérsense, no hay nada que ver aquí. Severodonetsk es un asentamiento absolutamente intrascendente









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



A Medvedev no le creo nada. Fue responsable de lo de Libia con su voto en la ONU. Hay imágenes como en occidente lo emborrachaban tal cual un Yeltsin.

Chocan Medvedev y Putin por resolución de ONU sobre Libia

"Putin ha reconocido que el régimen libio no cumple los criterios democráticos, pero opina que eso no justifica una intervención militar.
Medvedev replicó que Rusia se abstuvo de recurrir a su derecho a veto al votarse la resolución 1973 para Libia porque no la considera errónea."









Ahora las va de duro tratando de llevar agua para su molino.
Creo que iba camino a ser un nuevo Yeltsin afortunadamente Putin lo puso "en vereda".


----------



## rober713 (24 Jun 2022)

t.me/intelslava/31841 Dedicado a los seres irracionales que no aceptan la derrota de Ukrolandia, no os lo digo yo

Russia has an "overwhelming" advantage in the war in Ukraine - Lieutenant Colonel Daniel Davis on Fox News
“There is no rational reason to hope that the war can turn around, because Russia is methodically moving forward and destroying the Ukrainian armed forces in the Donbas, not just seizing territory, but destroying their ability to defend the country anywhere else. And even the total sum of all the weapons that we promised to provide much less - it is hardly a tenth of what would be the minimum necessary. And if you look only at these two things, then there is no rational path to victory for Ukraine." - Davis said in one of the most popular programs "Jesse Watters Primetime"
In the West, the realization is coming that all attempts to help Ukraine are simply irrational and cannot lead to a turning point at the front. 

*Rusia tiene una ventaja "abrumadora" *en la guerra de Ucrania: el teniente coronel Daniel Davis en Fox News
“No hay ninguna razón racional para esperar que la guerra pueda cambiar, porque Rusia está avanzando metódicamente y destruyendo las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Donbas, no solo tomando territorio, sino destruyendo su capacidad para defender el país en cualquier otro lugar. E incluso la suma total de todas las armas que prometimos proporcionar mucho menos, es apenas una décima parte de lo que sería el mínimo necesario. Y si solo observa estas dos cosas, entonces *no hay un camino racional hacia la victoria para Ucrania*". - Dijo Davis en uno de los programas más populares "Jesse Watters Primetime".
En Occidente, se está dando cuenta de que todos los intentos de ayudar a Ucrania son simplemente irracionales y no pueden conducir a un punto de inflexión en el frente.


----------



## Salamandra (24 Jun 2022)

Buen grano en el culo. Tanto si entran como si hay que comprarles para que no lo hagan. Caro, muy caro y no sólo en dinero.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Cuando hoy Ucrania guarda un silencio demostrativo sobre Severodonetsk o pretende que no es importante, conviene recordar que no hace mucho Ucrania declaró que es en Severodonetsk donde se decide el destino de Donbass. Al parecer, el destino está decidido. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

La UE decide una ayuda financiera de 9.000 millones de euros para Ucrania - Bloomberg









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Jun 2022)

*El ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, admitió que el país enfrentaría "decisiones sociales difíciles" en caso de escasez de gas.*

En una entrevista con Der Spiegel, Habeck dijo que algunas industrias que necesitan gas “tendrán que cerrarse” cuando no haya suficiente en Alemania.

Sus comentarios se produjeron después de que elevó el nivel de alerta bajo el plan de gas de emergencia de Alemania después de que se redujeron los suministros de gas de Rusia . El gigante energético ruso Gazprom redujo la semana pasada las entregas a través del oleoducto Nord Stream a Alemania en un 60%, culpando de la medida a una reparación retrasada.

La reducción ha puesto a Alemania en una posición en la que nunca antes había estado, dijo Habeck, ya que tanto las industrias como los hogares alemanes dependen de las importaciones de energía para satisfacer sus necesidades.

Alemania "tendría que tomar decisiones sociales difíciles", dijo Habeck, y agregó que "no hubo buenas decisiones, solo menos malas".

Las consecuencias para algunos sectores podrían ser “catastróficas” y los efectos se sentirán durante “mucho tiempo”, dijo el ministro.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

La brigada del movimiento Stopham P.A. atacó a las fuerzas especiales Thunder en Moscú 
Los chicos decidieron practicar en un minibús infractor en la autopista Yaroslavskoye, detenerlo y ponerle pegatinas. Pero en el coche resultaron estar los combatientes de las Fuerzas Especiales de los Truenos en una misión. Los jóvenes no captaron la realidad a tiempo y retrocedieron, y a consecuencia del choque sufrieron contusiones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pgas (24 Jun 2022)

*¿Rusia está siendo arrastrada a una guerra con la OTAN?*

Lituania ha decidido detener el tránsito de ciertos tipos de mercancías de la lista de sanciones de la UE por ferrocarril a partir del 18 de junio. Tránsito detenido. Ahora, los políticos y politólogos están ocupados pensando en cómo Moscú puede responder al bloqueo de transporte de uno de los sujetos de la Federación Rusa: la región de Kaliningrado. Y si antes la conversación sobre la guerra con la OTAN era de naturaleza abstracta en el marco de la discusión de una perspectiva poco probable, entonces Lituania, con sus acciones, acercó esta probabilidad.

Si no se restablece el tránsito de carga, Rusia se reserva el derecho de tomar medidas para proteger sus intereses nacionales, dijo Maria Zakharova.

El Encargado de Negocios de Rusia en Lituania, Sergey Ryabokon , dijo en el canal de televisión Russia-24 : _“Cuando comenzaron las acciones de sanciones de la Unión Europea, encontraron el terreno más fértil aquí en Lituania. Y Lituania comenzó a ofrecer lo que podía hacer para infligirnos el máximo daño_ .

Ryabokon señaló que esta medida fue desarrollada por la Unión Europea hace un mes y medio, pero no se especificó, y ahora Lituania ha avanzado. Los políticos lituanos han estado diciendo durante treinta años que tienen una palanca de presión sobre Rusia: el tránsito a Kaliningrado. Y en la noche del 17 al 18 de junio se activó esta palanca. Entre otras cosas, está prohibida la importación de fertilizantes, cuya necesidad es muy alta.






_Terminación del tránsito lituano. Infografía: Yandex Zen_

Al comentar sobre la situación, la Duma del Estado señaló que el bloqueo del transporte podría dar motivos serios para el inicio de las hostilidades, pero la Federación Rusa no los usaría. Se propone otra forma de resolver el problema: acelerar el procedimiento para cancelar la decisión de Lituania de separarse de la URSS y cesar su existencia como sujeto de derecho internacional. Se supone que, en este caso, el régimen de protección de la OTAN dejará de operar en el territorio de Lituania.

Bloqueando el tránsito a la región rusa, Vilnius no calculó las consecuencias. Cómo podría responder Rusia, Alexander Nosovich, un politólogo con sede en Kaliningrado, explicó :

– retirada del reconocimiento de la independencia lituana. La idea de reconocer como ilegítima la secesión de las repúblicas bálticas de la URSS está en el aire desde el 5 de septiembre de 1991, cuando se produjo esta secesión ilegal;

– retirada de los acuerdos con la Unión Europea sobre Lituania. Rusia reconoció las fronteras de Lituania a cambio de garantías para el tránsito de ciudadanos y bienes rusos desde Kaliningrado y hacia Kaliningrado. Gracias a este reconocimiento, Lituania pudo unirse a la UE y la OTAN.

_“Me gustaría recordarles que una parte integral del paquete de decisiones conjuntas UE-RF-Lituania de 2002-2003 sobre el tránsito garantizado de mercancías rusas y, por supuesto, ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa hacia/desde la región de Kaliningrado fue una obligación contraparte de la Asamblea Federal de la Federación Rusa de ratificar el Tratado de Fronteras Estatales con la República de Lituania. Lo recuerdo muy bien, porque entonces dirigí el Comité de Asuntos Internacionales de la Duma Estatal y fui el representante especial del Presidente de Rusia en estas negociaciones_ ”, escribe el jefe de Roscosmos Dmitry Rogozin. - _Si Bruselas y Vilna destruyen por iniciativa y traición el paquete de acuerdos que firmaron sobre el tránsito de Kaliningrado, que entró en vigor el 1 de julio de 2003, entonces la UE debería comprender las consecuencias de su decisión suicida para la legitimidad de su propia frontera oriental_ .






Las medidas son las siguientes:

- La demanda de Rusia para devolver Klaipeda. Las fronteras actuales de Lituania fueron establecidas por la Unión Soviética, y no tienen nada que ver con la República de Lituania, que se declara sucesora legal de la Lituania presoviética y rechaza la RSS de Lituania como una "ocupación soviética". De hecho, el único sucesor oficial de la URSS es la Federación Rusa. Esto significa que Moscú tiene derecho a reconsiderar la propiedad de los territorios anexados a Lituania durante el período soviético, en particular la propiedad de la región de Klaipeda;

- desconexión de Lituania del sistema energético BRELL (un anillo energético que une a Bielorrusia, Rusia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania). Esta sería la respuesta económica más dolorosa de Moscú al movimiento hostil de Vilnius. Hasta ahora, Lituania finge enérgicamente que no necesita estar conectado a BRELL, pero no se sabe cómo se sentirá después de un cierre real y un aumento en el precio de todo, desde bienes hasta combustible;







- creación del corredor Suwalki. Este es un paso terrestre entre Lituania y Polonia, que podría conectar el territorio de Bielorrusia con la región de Kaliningrado de Rusia.







_“En cuanto al gas, tenemos la terminal de GNL Marshal Vasilevsky, que ya ha sido probada en caso de que Lituania corte el gasoducto_ ”, dice Nosovich. - _En cuanto al tránsito, hablé con altos funcionarios de nuestra región y representantes del centro, y aseguran que la flota civil rusa en el Mar Báltico es suficiente para suministrar todos los volúmenes de mercancías que Lituania puede bloquearnos por ferrocarril. La pregunta es qué tan rápido podemos hacerlo todo. Pero estoy seguro de que no tendremos interrupciones en los suministros, ni estanterías vacías en las tiendas_ ” .

Según el gobernador de la región, Anton Alikhanov, los transbordadores de la región de Kaliningrado se encargarán de la nueva carga. El transporte de productos petroleros a la región de Kaliningrado a través de Lituania continúa hasta el 10 de agosto: _“Según nuestras estimaciones preliminares_, _aún no hemos completado el análisis_, _esto es del 40% al 50% de la carga que se transportó entre la región de Kaliningrado y otros regiones de la Federación Rusa. Estas son cargas, incluidos materiales de construcción, cemento, metales. Una gama de otros materiales importantes para la construcción y la fabricación. Productos terminados que fueron exportados desde nuestro territorio. Esto requerirá que pongamos urgentemente nuevos barcos en la línea Ust-Luga-Baltiysk_ ”, explicó el jefe de la región.

El diputado de la Duma estatal, Konstantin Zatulin, sugirió que con todas estas dificultades - violación de acuerdos, incumplimiento de las normas diplomáticas, bombardeos de barrios pacíficos de Donetsk y plataformas petroleras - Rusia está siendo probada y, posiblemente, provocada para abrir un segundo frente en el Báltico, es decir, están siendo arrastrados a una guerra con la OTAN.

_Agniya Krengel_


por suerte para Loignorito parece que dan marcha atrás






Spoiler: gilipollenko&co






arriondas dijo:


> Ya estamos otra vez con los ridículos y apolillados estereotipos. Es xenofobia barata.



otra vez no, es siempre lo mismo durante 4 meses!!

lo sorprendente es ver a gente supuestamente de nivel dispuesta a rebatir la infecta propaganda cagada por un pinguino botarate que diariamente monta su espectáculo patético con varias coristas cargadas de emoticones e insultos, solo para difundir en el éter aún más un torrente inagotable de flatulencias y disparates

ya es hora de que despertéis pero como dijo un famoso torero, hay gente pa´tó


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo veo una orla dorada detras de su cabeza...esto es intencional? loL



Hay quien sostiene que es el Katejon, que su nombre bautismal es Miguel como el arcángel...


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov: La liberación de los asentamientos de Zolote y Gorskoe pasará a los libros de texto militares como la operación especial más eficaz en términos de economía militar.
Por cada ronda gastada, nuestras unidades especiales recibían un enorme arsenal de armas trofeo extranjeras.

Un gran número de Javelins, lanzadores de mortero y municiones de todo tipo fueron dejados a nuestros combatientes por los nacionalistas y banderistas que huían. Casi todas las trincheras están llenas de granadas, municiones y otros suministros que pueden utilizarse con seguridad para el avance de nuestras tropas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Cga (24 Jun 2022)

Entonces lo que ha decidido la unión europea es asumir los gastos de una guerra provocada y azuzada por EEUU para destruir Europa y financiar a Ucrania para que pueda ir pagando las armas suministradas? Es que es heavy...
UE puta y esclava


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE decide una ayuda financiera de 9.000 millones de euros para Ucrania - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cago ya en su puta madre. Si no salimos a las calles a montar la de Dios es que somos gilipollas: Esta puta gente lleva ya dilapidados en Ucrania cientos de millones de Euros y los putos remeros en Europa, como recompensa, no se van a comprar una puta casa en la vida y ven como los monegros se follan a sus mujeres y llenan las calles de delincuencia. A ver si cae ya el puto meteorito y por lo menos se lleva por delante a todos estos hijos de puta.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Cga dijo:


> Entonces lo que ha decidido la unión europea es asumir los gastos de una guerra provocada y azuzada por EEUU para destruir Europa y financiar a Ucrania para que pueda ir pagando las armas suministradas? Es que es heavy...
> UE puta y esclava



No son esclavos. Son traidores a la patria, comprados, corruptos e hijos de puta.


----------



## xenofonte (24 Jun 2022)

Observo que últimamente en los vídeos salen los disparos pero ya no hay tantas imágenes de los impactos tomadas desde drones.

Y también observo que ahora los vídeos se localizan "in the east", con lo que podemos deducir que se terminó la época del "se vienen cositas" especificando la zona donde se acumulaban tropas y equipo ukros.

¿Qué habrá pasado?


----------



## Egam (24 Jun 2022)

ya lo advirtieron:
Volver a las fronteras de la Otan en 1997


----------



## Strikelucky (24 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> ya lo advirtieron:
> Volver a las fronteras de la Otan en 1997



Por las buenas o por las malas


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

Los nazis envían armas pesadas a sus pequeños nazis, son sus hijos .









Giro de Alemania en la guerra: reacción airada de Rusia


El país germano envía por primera vez armamento pesado a Ucrania. El Kremlin establece un paralelismo con la Segunda Guerra Mundial.




as.com


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los nazis envían armas pesadas a sus pequeños nazis, son sus hijos .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece ahora mismo que en la casa blanca, la CIA y en la comisión Europea ya no hay nadie al volante: Toda la estrategia se basa en patear la bola hacia adelante. En una de estas van a calcular mal la estrategia, alguna ciudad Rusa va a ser bombardeada y Rusia va a atacar con absolutamente todo.

Al final creo que esta gente busca o una guerra o la destrucción económica de occidente. La verdad es que no entiendo la estrategia (a menos que no haya estrategia o la misma sea tan surrealista y demencial que no la podemos entender).

Todo esto ya está empezando a resultar tan raro que casi ya pienso que Putin y Biden se han puesto de acuerdo. Quizas sea debido al Peak Oil, el cambio hueval o alguna mierda nueva.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece ahora mismo que en la casa blanca, la CIA y en la comisión Europea ya no hay nadie al volante: Toda la estrategia se basa en patear la bola hacia adelante. En una de estas van a calcular mal la estrategia, alguna ciudad Rusa va a ser bombardeada y Rusia va a atacar con absolutamente todo.
> 
> Al final creo que esta gente busca o una guerra o la destrucción económica de occidente. La verdad es que no entiendo la estrategia (a menos que no haya estrategia o la misma sea tan surrealista y demencial que no la podemos entender).
> 
> Todo esto ya está empezando a resultar tan raro que casi ya pienso que Putin y Biden se han puesto de acuerdo. Quizas sea debido al Peak Oil, el cambio hueval o alguna mierda nueva.




Que vuelva Kissinger, que con 99 años, y con todo lo cabrón que fue, aún pone algo de cordura frente a los descerebrados que están al mando. Luego Trump era el loco.









Kissinger y lo políticamente incorrecto







www.perfil.com


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

Moscú dice que la UE y la OTAN están reuniendo países "para la guerra" con Rusia:

*"Cuando la Segunda Guerra Mundial estaba a punto de comenzar, Hitler reunió a la mayoría *
_*de los países europeos bajo sus banderas. Ahora la UE y la OTAN también están reuniendo 
la misma coalición moderna para la lucha, y en general, para la guerra contra la Federación *_
*Rusa. Vamos a analizar todo esto con mucha atención".*
Lavrov 









Moscow says EU, NATO gathering countries 'for war' with Russia


Russian foreign minister, on granting Ukraine, Moldova EU candidacy status, recalls Hitler's gathering of a coalition against Soviet Union before World War II - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Egam (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece ahora mismo que en la casa blanca, la CIA y en la comisión Europea ya no hay nadie al volante: Toda la estrategia se basa en patear la bola hacia adelante. En una de estas van a calcular mal la estrategia, alguna ciudad Rusa va a ser bombardeada y Rusia va a atacar con absolutamente todo.
> 
> Al final creo que esta gente busca o una guerra o la destrucción económica de occidente. La verdad es que no entiendo la estrategia (a menos que no haya estrategia o la misma sea tan surrealista y demencial que no la podemos entender).
> 
> Todo esto ya está empezando a resultar tan raro que casi ya pienso que Putin y Biden se han puesto de acuerdo. Quizas sea debido al Peak Oil, el cambio hueval o alguna mierda nueva.



Nunca atribuyas a la malicia lo que puede ser atribuido a la incompetencia.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Que vuelva Kissinger, que con 99 años, que con todo lo cabrón que fue, aún pone algo de cordura frente a los descerebrados que están al mando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kissinger es y ha sido un perfecto hijo de la gran puta que arderá en el infierno. Lo que pasa es que ni está loco ni es tonto (no como los del actual departamento de estado de los Estados Unidos).


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Moscú dice que la UE y la OTAN están reuniendo países "para la guerra" con Rusia:
> 
> *"Cuando la Segunda Guerra Mundial estaba a punto de comenzar, Hitler reunió a la mayoría *
> _*de los países europeos bajo sus banderas. Ahora la UE y la OTAN también están reuniendo
> ...



Pues atacar Rusia va a ser lo último que haga la OTAN en su vida... Luego quizás puedan dedicarse a cazar ratas mutantes en las ruinas radiactivas de las ciudades.


----------



## Salamandra (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Moscú dice que la UE y la OTAN están reuniendo países "para la guerra" con Rusia:
> 
> *"Cuando la Segunda Guerra Mundial estaba a punto de comenzar, Hitler reunió a la mayoría *
> _*de los países europeos bajo sus banderas. Ahora la UE y la OTAN también están reuniendo
> ...



Pues ya han tardado en darse cuenta. Ya no son mi héroes, hala por cortos.

Esto estaba cantado: a la vez que se armaba Ucrania se armaba la UE. No se puede permitir esos gastos y esa reconversion de industrias, energías que implican las sanciones y la carencia de ésta.

Está claro que Rusia ha fastidiado la política pirata de la OTAN y si además tira el euro... pues en ello estamos, el resto cuentos para dormir niños. Al mergen del Tío Sam, que tambien cuenta pero se podia haber toreado mejor si hubiese ganas de pararlo a partir de medio Europa(leyendo Alemania)


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los nazis envían armas pesadas a sus pequeños nazis, son sus hijos .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> A Medvedev no le creo nada. Fue responsable de lo de Libia con su voto en la ONU. Hay imágenes como en occidente lo emborrachaban tal cual un Yeltsin.
> 
> Chocan Medvedev y Putin por resolución de ONU sobre Libia
> 
> ...



Eh, eh, que publique un tuit de Mendevev no significa que sea santo de mi devoción, (nunca mejor dicho), pero menos da una piedra, a lo mejor no le gusta que le descolonicen.


----------



## frangelico (24 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Estos están peor que aquellos que se repartieron África a finales del siglo XIX.
> De hecho repiten los mismos patrones de desconocimiento trazando fronteras en un mapa...



Y de descolonizar USA nadie habla.



Cuando Rusia ya llegaba al Pacífico los EEUU eran unos asentamientos ingleses en la costa Este


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Jun 2022)

A partir del día 28 se puede empezar a seguir por televisión las celebraciones por la cumbra de la OTAN que tendrá lugar en Madrid la semana que viene. Animo a todos a festejar en familia la llegada de los mandatarios del mundo libre (y sus acompañantes, quienes serán recibidos por la reina Leticia). En esta cumbre se abordará la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia a la alianza y se discutirá la forma de ayudar a terceros países a resistir la expansión imperialista de rusia.


----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)

Ni los anglos los quieren ya.
¡Rendición!









Johnson advierte de que los ucranianos que entren ilegalmente al Reino Unido podrían ser enviados a Ruanda


Un debilitado primer ministro, cada vez más cuestionado, genera una nueva polémica para que no se hable de sus problemas internos



www.abc.es


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

No me lo creería si no lo estuviera viendo, de hecho lo he tenido que traducir: Estudiantes rusos con una pancarta que dice "Una nación, un pueblo, un líder". Esto es llamativo porque:

-Es el lema de los nazis.
-Los cobrarublos presumen de lo plurinacional que es Rusia.
-Es el lema de los nazis.
-ES EL LEMA DE LOS NAZIS.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (24 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y de descolonizar USA nadie habla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100164
> 
> Cuando Rusia ya llegaba al Pacífico los EEUU eran unos asentamientos ingleses en la costa Este



A lo mejor se descolonizan solos.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/06/20/texas-gop-platform-secession-theocracy/


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Que anden con cuidado a ver si los desmembrados van a ser ellos.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El LNR informa de que algunos de los miembros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cercadas se han despojado de sus uniformes, se han puesto ropa civil y tratan de escapar de la caldera de Gorskoe disfrazados de civiles. Las operaciones de búsqueda y filtrado están en marcha. Sin embargo, no es nada nuevo. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)

La nueva política de nuestro hermano marroquí....









Cinco migrantes muertos y 76 heridos en Marruecos en su intento de saltar la valla de Melilla


Por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad marroquíes, 140 agentes resultaron heridos, cinco de ellos de gravedad.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El famoso propagandista ucraniano Maxim Butkevich (no confundir con otro propagandista Bogdan Butkevich), que se hacía pasar por "activista de los derechos humanos", fue capturado en el Gorski Kilot.

Un kievita, hijo de intelectuales soviéticos. Recibió su primera educación superior en el departamento de filosofía de la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko de Kiev. Más tarde obtuvo un máster en antropología aplicada en la Universidad de Sussex (Reino Unido). Trabajó como periodista para los canales ucranianos y la BBC británica.

Durante el Euromaidán, fue uno de los principales presentadores de Hromadske TV, trabajando activamente en la preparación del golpe de Estado.
En enero de este año, organizó acciones en Kiev en apoyo del golpe de Estado en Kazajistán. Antes de eso, se hizo notar por apoyar actos que pedían el derrocamiento de Lukashenko en Bielorrusia.
En definitiva, no hay nada que marcar. Valiosa captura









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## No al NOM (24 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Nunca atribuyas a la malicia lo que puede ser atribuido a la incompetencia.



Que incompetencia ni que hostias, no te das cuenta que Usa quiere ver a Europa destruida igual que Pedro Sánchez a España.


Tanto tiempo en un foro para no enterarse de nada.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

No hay nada como una cumbre de la OTAN para que salgan todos los putinianos camuflados.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Que incompetencia ni que hostias, no te das cuenta que Usa quiere ver a Europa destruida igual que Pedro Sánchez a España.
> 
> 
> Tanto tiempo en un foro para no enterarse de nada.



Eso lo sabemos todos desde el principio, pero es que esta estrategia también está destruyendo Estados Unidos, y esto último ya me empieza a parecer raro.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Gran reportaje del corresponsal de guerra Igor Zhdanov desde el pueblo liberado de Metelkino (suburbios de Severodonetsk) tras los intensos combates









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## No al NOM (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Alberto Fernández pidió la incorporación de Argentina al BRICS
> 
> 
> "Aspiramos a ser miembros plenos de este grupo de naciones que ya representa el 42 % de la población mundial y el 24 % del producto bruto global", dijo el mandatario.



Haremos un canal para apoyar la candidatura de España al Brics, España nunca debe estar con yankees y mucho menos con Ingleses bastardos


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eh, eh, que publique un tuit de Mendevev no significa que sea santo de mi devoción, (nunca mejor dicho), pero menos da una piedra, a lo mejor no le gusta que le descolonicen.



Tranquilo camarada yo no digo tal cosa. Solo estoy comentando la información.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

*O* los valientes destruyeron el destacamento de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, que llegó para detener la huida de los militantes ucranianos de la caldera a la LC

El otro día, unidades del grupo *O* tvazhnykh cerraron el cerco alrededor de la agrupación Zoloto-Gorskaya de las AFU. Entre los numerosos combatientes ucranianos que se rindieron se encontraban miembros del 210 Batallón Berlingo. Este batallón había llegado al pueblo de Myrna Dolyna como unidad de barrera. Los cautivos contaron que su convoy fue destruido por la artillería rusa inmediatamente después de su llegada al pueblo. Ahora, limpiando el asentamiento, los combatientes del grupo O pudieron encontrar el lugar de la destrucción de los nazis.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El corresponsal militar de RT informa de que Gorske y Zolote están bajo el control de nuestras tropas. En cuanto al destino de la agrupación, algunos lograron retirarse a Lisichansk, otros se rindieron y otros fueron destruidos. Estamos esperando el desglose exacto de los muertos, heridos y prisioneros. Y también en los trofeos. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

12 países de la UE están total o parcialmente desconectados del gas ruso, según ha declarado la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.
Los líderes de la UE han dado instrucciones a la Comisión Europea para que tome medidas urgentes que garanticen el suministro de energía a precios asequibles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Se ha abierto una causa penal contra miembros del movimiento Stopkham en Moscú tras una pelea con las fuerzas especiales Grom del Ministerio del Interior.
Se enfrentan a una condena por usar la violencia contra representantes de las autoridades en el cumplimiento de su deber.

Parece que es un sueño hecho realidad para muchos automovilistas que llevaban años molestándose por la forma provocativa de los activistas. Mucha gente tenía la sensación de que los conflictos eran a menudo provocados por ellos en aras del "bombo" y las vistas en YouTube.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Mira esta cara: "ukrovoen" en el terror salvaje - imágenes de los recientes combates en Severodonetsk, de donde las AFU han huido









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El potente obús 2S7M Malka realiza la denazificación con proyectiles de 203 mm.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)

Por primera vez tuvo lugar en Moscú una reunión de los Ministros de Defensa de Rusia y los países de Asia Central. Atentos al Suvorov que aparece en pantalla completa..


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

La retirada de la bandera ucraniana y el izado de la Bandera de la Victoria sobre la administración de Zolote.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas dijo en su sesión informativa vespertina que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron aviones portamisiles Tu-22M para atacar una instalación del ejército ucraniano cerca del pueblo de Kostyantynivka (región de Donetsk)









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (24 Jun 2022)

Son como los forofos del furbol


----------



## Adriano II (24 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Por primera vez tuvo lugar en Moscú una reunión de los Ministros de Defensa de Rusia y los países de Asia Central. Atentos al Suvorov que aparece en pantalla completa..



Se dice que el comandante ruso envió un informe a su soberana que consistía en tres palabras (en ruso)

_¡Hurra! Varsovia es nuestra. Suvórov (Ура, Варшава наша!)_

Lanzando indirectas tal y Pascual ...


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Los putinianos abren 40 hilos al día para intentar convencer y autoconvencerse de que la operación no está siendo un auténtico fracaso cuyas consecuencias además van a ir mucho más de las pérdidas en el campo de batalla, van a durar años. 

Hasta el más rusófilo (dando la cara) reconoce que ha sido un fiasco y que es totalmente un desengaño para ellos que el segundo ejército del mundo lleve 4 meses para intentar conquistar el Donbass, tras haber llegado hasta más allá de Kiev y haber retrocedido todo eso con enormes pérdidas de todo tipo. 

El esfuerzo propagandístico siempre es porque precisamente necesitan cambiar la percepción, si no no les haría falta.


----------



## Oso Polar (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De los productores de "¡Vacúnate cabrón!" llegaaa "Valenciaaa, come mierda con paciencia y ya verás que bien te sienta".



El lavado de cerebro es tal que ahora se paga por comer insectos, y pensar que algunas vez en los 90" diversos programas te PAGABAN como mínimo hasta 100 pavos por COMER insectos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (24 Jun 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Por las buenas o por las malas



No creo que Putin fuera tan iluso de pensar que habría alguna viabilidad de que así fuera por las buenas. Rusia lleva preparándose para esto desde hace muuuuuchos años. El fallo ha sido de la esfera anglo de no verlo venir, de ahí tantos nervios, han pillado a Occidente con el paso cambiado.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Un par de prisioneros , y armas y posiciones abandonadas.


----------



## pegaso (24 Jun 2022)

Ignorado por tontico.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya , pero lo que no veo es como van a cruzar el rio, yo calculaba que serian entre 600-900 , no varios miles pero aun así cruzar un rio sin puentes bajo la presión enemiga....joder no lo veo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se quedan tropas atras para proteger a los que van a cruzar el rio y luego esas tropas o intentan cruzar ya si que si bajo fuego enemigo o se rinden o simplemente se sacrifican .. se llama cubrir la retirada y bueno esta por ver si lo consiguen hacer y cuantas tropas tienen que emplear para conseguirlo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

para los liloides, falsos izquierdistas de salón, para los que creen que existe la izquierda en europa, este es el psoe quien manda, putos fascistas disfrazados de izquierdas








El Gobierno prohíbe una segunda manifestación anti-OTAN


Desde la Policía Nacional alegan que la celebración de la protesta es incompatible con el dispositivo de seguridad preparado.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Primeros testimonios de soldados de las AFU que se rindieron en Gorske, LNR.

Saludan al comandante, que se golpea el pecho diciendo que estuvo con ellos hasta el final y luego huyó, dejando al personal atrás.

No abandonamos a los nuestros en Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, admitió que el país enfrentaría "decisiones sociales difíciles" en caso de escasez de gas.*
> 
> En una entrevista con Der Spiegel, Habeck dijo que algunas industrias que necesitan gas “tendrán que cerrarse” cuando no haya suficiente en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Si pero ese mismo señor se permite amenazar a Rusia con nacionalizar el NSII ... En consecuencia si al final Rusia decide suministrarle un fino hilo del 10 % de la necesidad real para que puedan al menos no morirse de frio en las casas que usen calefacción por gas no debería quejarse porque es lo que esta buscando. Sus ciudadanos deberían salir ya a la calle, en Octubre será tarde.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Misil ruso hace boomerang y revienta a los que lo habían lanzado. Tecnología puntera y sin fisuras


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se quedan tropas atras para proteger a los que van a cruzar el rio y luego esas tropas o intentan cruzar ya si que si bajo fuego enemigo o se rinden o simplemente se sacrifican .. se llama cubrir la retirada y bueno esta por ver si lo consiguen hacer y cuantas tropas tienen que emplear para conseguirlo.



Lógico, pero como los rusos tienen superioridad aerea y artillera. ¿ que les impide bombardear el cruce ? Bueno pueden no darse cuenta, pero cientos de tios moviendose en una zona donde los combates son a corta distancia parace dificil de ocultar. En fin, a ver que nos cuentan los videos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

no, no hay nazis, no que va, todo es mentira....esto es lo que es putos nazis y gilipollas anormales haciendo el gilipollas


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los liloides, falsos izquierdistas de salón, para los que creen que existe la izquierda en europa, este es el psoe quien manda, putos fascistas disfrazados de izquierdas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que día estan convocadas esas manifestaciones ... Ya me han entrada ganas de ir.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Un impresionante convoy de vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas VAB franceses fue visto ayer en Eslovaquia. A juzgar por su aspecto, han sido retirados del almacén y aparentemente están destinados a ser transferidos a las AFU.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Misil ruso hace boomerang y revienta a los que lo habían lanzado. Tecnología puntera y sin fisuras



Posiblemente es ucraniano, los rusos no suelen grabar tanto, y he visto eso varias veces en los misiles con los que intentaban defender Kiev. Daban a los pisos superiores, a los aviones propios o al suelo. Mal mantenimiento, seguramente ucraniano. Aunque puede ocurrir con misiles nuevos por problemas tecnicos pero es raro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No creo que Putin fuera tan iluso de pensar que habría alguna viabilidad de que así fuera por las buenas. Rusia lleva preparándose para esto desde hace muuuuuchos años. El fallo ha sido de la esfera anglo de no verlo venir, de ahí tantos nervios, han pillado a Occidente con el paso cambiado.



Nos han tenido dos años preparando la operación y no veo yo que haya funcionado…pero bueno contaban con atacar ellos primero, y Putin se adelantó.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lógico, pero como los rusos tienen superioridad aerea y artillera. ¿ que les impide bombardear el cruce ? Bueno pueden no darse cuenta, pero cientos de tios moviendose en una zona donde los combates son a corta distancia parace dificil de ocultar. En fin, a ver que nos cuentan los videos.



Se lo impediran sus medios antiaereos si disponen de ellos y lo intentarán de noche y en algún sitio cubierto o de alguna forma disimulada o en grupos pequeños lo cual no quita que pueda pasar lo que tu digas y según esten cruzando pasen unos alligatero y los dejen en el rio.


----------



## Harman (24 Jun 2022)

Imágenes aterradoras: El enemigo destruye Popasna en la RNL con obuses M777 de EE.UU., incluyendo municiones de racimo
El comandante de una unidad militar del LNR dijo esto, mostrando edificios de varios pisos quemados y un cráter gigante, presumiblemente causado por dicho proyectil /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Un avión de carga ruso se estrella cuando transportaba material bélico hacia Ucrania.*

Al menos cuatro personas murieron este viernes y otras cinco resultaron heridas al estrellarse un avión de transporte militar Il-76 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia cuando intentaba una aterrizaje de emergencia en las afueras de Riazán, a unos 200 kilómetros al suroeste de Moscú, informaron la autoridades locales.

"Según datos preliminares, como resultado de la caída del avión (...) murieron cuatro personas. Otras cinco se encuentran ingresadas con heridas de diversa gravedad en hospitales de Riazán", señaló la administración regional en un comunicado citado por la agencia Interfax.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia precisó que el Il-76 no llevaba carga y cumplía un vuelo de instrucción.

El aparato, de acuerdo con el parte de esa cartera, sufrió un fallo en uno de sus motores, por lo que sus pilotos realizaron un aterrizaje de emergencia en un campo, maniobra en la que la aeronave sufrió daños.

El Il-76 es un cuadrirreactor producido por la casa Iliushin capaz de transportar 40 toneladas de carga a una distancia de hasta 5.000 kilómetros en menos de seis horas.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/502...uatro-muertos/


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que día estan convocadas esas manifestaciones ... Ya me han entrada ganas de ir.



no vivo alli, entiendo que sería el mismo dia 29 de junio....


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que día estan convocadas esas manifestaciones ... Ya me han entrada ganas de ir.











26 de junio: Manifestación ¡NO A LA OTAN! - CGT - Confederal


Desde CGT, junto con otras organizaciones sindicales y sociales, convocamos esta manifestación contra la OTAN en Madrid, el próximo 26 de junio, a las 12h, desde Atocha a Plaza de España. Se están organizando autocares…




cgt.org.es


----------



## Artedi (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha abierto una causa penal contra miembros del movimiento Stopkham en Moscú tras una pelea con las fuerzas especiales Grom del Ministerio del Interior.
> Se enfrentan a una condena por usar la violencia contra representantes de las autoridades en el cumplimiento de su deber.
> 
> Parece que es un sueño hecho realidad para muchos automovilistas que llevaban años molestándose por la forma provocativa de los activistas. Mucha gente tenía la sensación de que los conflictos eran a menudo provocados por ellos en aras del "bombo" y las vistas en YouTube.
> ...



Los "representantes de las autoridades en el cumplimiento de su deber" estaban pasándose el código de circulación por el culo en la autovía Yaroslavskoe de Moscú, a bastantes centenares de kilometros de cualquier combate y sin identificarse como fuerzas de orden con luces o sirenas. Bien empapelados estan por los de Stop Ham. Que por cierto, cuentan con la simpatía bajo cuerda de Putin, según unas veladas declaraciones que hizo.

Servicio al país, sí. Chulería y creerse por encima de los demás, no.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

@coscorron para tu informacion....








CDR, radicales y abertzales quieren boicotear la marcha anti OTAN de Podemos


Alerta en las Fuerzas de Seguridad, que detectan movimientos de la izquierda abertzale y otras facciones antisistema gallegas para boicotear la cumbre de Madrid




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Testigos presenciales filmaron el accidente de un avión de transporte militar en la región de Ryazan. Las imágenes muestran que el IL-76 ya está en llamas en el aire. 

Según los últimos datos, cuatro personas murieron, cinco más resultaron heridas. 

El Ministerio de Defensa afirmó que el Il-76 se estrelló debido a un mal funcionamiento del motor.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el principio, pero es que esta estrategia también está destruyendo Estados Unidos, y esto último ya me empieza a parecer raro.



Estados Unidos no lo va a pasar ni la mitad de mal que Europa... Tenlo claro. Ellos además se estan beneficiando de sus exportaciones de gas y de armas.


----------



## Mort Cinder (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si pero ese mismo señor se permite amenazar a Rusia con nacionalizar el NSII ... En consecuencia si al final Rusia decide suministrarle un fino hilo del 10 % de la necesidad real para que puedan al menos no morirse de frio en las casas que usen calefacción por gas no debería quejarse porque es lo que esta buscando. Sus ciudadanos deberían salir ya a la calle, en Octubre será tarde.



Habeck, Baerbock y la camada de liberales con la Strack-Zimmermann son gentuza de la peor ralea. Van a hundir Alemania, cagonlaputa, me voy a tener que volver a Madrid y abandonar mi casa con jardín y a mis amantes


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Evidentemente las tropas que se quedan atras no son las más preparadas sino al reves ... Las tropas que evacuas deben ser las que luego puedas usar para defender otras posiciones. Carne de cañon y eso.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Habeck, Baerbock y la camada de liberales con la Strack-Zimmermann son gentuza de la peor ralea. Van a hundir Alemania, cagonlaputa, me voy a tener que volver a Madrid y abandonar mi casa con jardín y a mis amantes



Si tienes muchas y ves que no puedes con todas pasate una ..


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> 26 de junio: Manifestación ¡NO A LA OTAN! - CGT - Confederal
> 
> 
> Desde CGT, junto con otras organizaciones sindicales y sociales, convocamos esta manifestación contra la OTAN en Madrid, el próximo 26 de junio, a las 12h, desde Atocha a Plaza de España. Se están organizando autocares…
> ...



Alli estaré ... Y deberíamos todos porque es de las poquitas cosas que podemos hacer para pararles los pies a estos hijos de puta.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Un cincuenton gordo y calvo en primera linea debería saber a que ha ido y rendirse según llega o pegarse un tiro en el pie.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Rusia está perdiendo poder militar desde la posición de una potencia mundial, ante un ratón llamado ucrania.

Ucrania nunca ha intentado mostrar su fuerza a nivel internacional para meter presión política. Rusia, por contra, como país autoritario, si juega con esa baza.

Desde el momento que te empeñas en usar tu maquinaria de poder para una causa menor, y te dedicas a mostrar al mundo que, en caso de agrandarse el conflicto no tienes medios, ya has perdido.

A Rusia se la "temía" por su potencial armamentístico.

Ahora ya sabemos como es.. Y con la guerra de desgaste sólo irá perdiendo fuerzas con cada día que pase... Porque no lo puede recuperar al tiempo que la pierde.

Y el problema es que el hijoPutin buscaba, con una "invasión rápida", imponer una imagen de fuerza ante el resto del mundo y ante sus propios "súbditos".

Cuanto más dure la guerra, menos será una amenaza rusia el día de mañana... Salvo que se le ocurra lanzar una "nuke", pero no lo van a hacer.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @coscorron para tu informacion....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mierda enlatada para asustar ovejitas. En general en esas manis si se hacen unitarias ( a veces hay convocatorias separadas ) nunca hay enfrentamientos entre los anti-otan. Cuando acaban unos se quedan si quieren más tiempo, y la parte más tranquila se disuelve. Los que se quedan saben que los disolveran y que habra lio.


----------



## Strikelucky (24 Jun 2022)

Veremos un desmoronamiento igual que en Siria, después de una campaña de destrucción de infraestructura y logística de los ucranianos?
Dicen que van lento, cuan lento es una muestra de debilidad? O de superioridad?


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jun 2022)

Última hora:

El Estado Mayor de Ukrania ha decidido cambiar de estrategia: usar la técnica del cangrejo, tambien conocido como un pasito adelante dos atrás, el objetivo es llegar a Kiev. Moscuh no es viable.

@Sir Torpedo 








¿Por qué se está disparando el precio del petróleo? - mpr21


A principios de junio el precio de la gasolina en Estados Unidos superó por primera vez el umbral histórico de los 5 dólares el galón, en un país donde el vehículo es una tercera pierna. La llegada del verano subirá aún más el precio. El precio del diésel y del combustible para aviones ha subido […]



mpr21.info


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Se habla mucho de severodonesk, de kherson...pero poco se dice de que los ucranianos se acercan a mariupol y ya mismo va a estar a tiro de los himars .


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el principio, pero es que esta estrategia también está destruyendo Estados Unidos, y esto último ya me empieza a parecer raro.



Desmantelar los Estados, privatizar todo, gobierno de las corporaciones...
Eso también es viejo, porque lo estaban desarrollando en Latinoamerica
y parece que lo quieren rematar con el 'reset' de marras.
Sin embargo, se les ha hecho tarde; ese barco ya ha zarpado.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mas razón que un santo...
> 
> 
> *Esta es probablemente la primera guerra en la historia humana en la que el bando perdedor acusa al bando ganador de no ganar lo suficientemente rápido.*



Ya se ha empleado esa propaganda antes



Cartel de Propaganda Francesa DE LA Segunda Guerra Mundial PRO-NAZI 1939-1945. 'Es un largo camino a Roma. La velocidad más rápida del caracol es de 0,80 metros por minuto


----------



## Artedi (24 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me dejó helado es la foto de la baronesa Philipine de Rothschild con el colgante en forma de carnero...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

Que bien ondea esas gloriosa bandera:


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Estados Unidos no lo va a pasar ni la mitad de mal que Europa... Tenlo claro. Ellos además se estan beneficiando de sus exportaciones de gas y de armas.



Tío, vivo en Estados Unidos: La inflación real aquí es del 30%. El 90% de los americanos viven a tomar por culo del trabajo y necesitan una gasolina a un precio asequible. Además, ya está habiendo un corte de suministros de muchas cosas.

Ayer mismo un proveedor me ha dado de plazo hasta diciembre para cambiarnos una cerradura electrónica porque no hay stock.
Me ha dicho que cualquier cosa que lleve ahora mismo un chip tiene plazos de entrega de meses.
He encargado un portatil Apple de gama alta para un empleado y directamente Apple me ha dicho que no hay "fecha programada de entrega".

La puta comida está por las nubes.

Aquí también se está notando las estupendas políticas del pederasta asesino.


----------



## Zhukov (24 Jun 2022)

Con retraso el parte de guerra sobre los combates de ayer y algunas observaciones sobre artillería









Parte de guerra 23/06/2022


AYER 23 Junio Las tropas rusas ocuparon Volcheyarovka. Lisichansk ahora está casi completamente bloqueada Todavía hay un camino a través de Seversk. No está cortado físicamente, pero ha sido cubier…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





Me voy de vacaciones una semana, si puedo añado otra entrada con el parte de hoy


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> A mí lo que me dejó helado es la foto de la señora Rothschild con el colgante en forma de carnero.



Joder, pues eso solo es la puntilla de todo el tinglado... Mejor no indagues mucho porque vas a dejar de dormir.


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>







1918. A Ucrania llegó la guerra y los alemanes se llevan el grano
1942. A Ucrania llegó la guerra y los alemanes se llevan el grano
2022. A Ucrania llegó la guerra y los alemanes se llevan el grano


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esto es falso.
> Solo hay que ver el perfil de quien lo escribe.



Basta con leer su propia definición: "Wind of Change Research Group 501c3 is a non-profit think tank focusing on democratic values, anti-corruption systems, and importance of strong national defense". Sede: Washington DC. Y los colores de la Bandera ucraniana en el logo.  Falta foto con Soros junior y Borrell, pero poco más. Las entrevistas a la chavalería más woke y estúpida de la sociedad rusa (la que no vivió los años 90), esa no falta.

Nos vemos la próxima primavera.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver ¿y qué tengo que ver yo con todo ese enredo? lo digo sinceramente, no lo pillo.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

Los lituanos son sucnors


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Stoltenberg: "A Ucrania le corresponde decidir qué acuerdo de paz acepta"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó hoy que "a Ucrania le corresponde decidir qué tipo de acuerdo de paz, y en qué términos, quiere aceptar" con Rusia.

En entrevista con EFE con motivo de la cumbre de la Alianza, que se celebrará en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio, Stoltenberg señaló que "el papel de la OTAN es apoyar a Ucrania. Tenemos una responsabilidad moral y política en apoyar" a este país "y en sostener su derecho a la autodefensa para proteger su territorio y su soberanía" tras la invasión rusa del pasado 24 de febrero que desencadenó la actual guerra.


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @Nico te llaman!!




A Yago lo llaman !!  

Tiene razón... todo el mundo rezando para que Rusia gane "rápido" y se puedan dejar de hacer el paripé de que tienen que ejercer fuertes "sanciones" (mientras ven bajar el depósito de gas y petróleo como si no hubiera mañana)

Yo que Putin, en estos momentos, aviso que hago turnos rotativos para vacaciones de las tropas para que descansen un poco.

Ah! y esto me recuerda las negociaciones para la firma del Armisticio en Vietnam... la delegación norteamericana reservó un Hotel completo por UN MES... y la delegación Vietnamita negoció un contrato *de CINCO AÑOS por una Villa.*

Sólo la discusión *de la FORMA DE LA MESA* (si redonda, cuadrada, triangular, ovalada) llevó CUATRO MESES !! 

Es que los que querían dar el carpetazo definitivo eran los norteamericanos... y los vietnamitas presionaron por ese lado para volverlos locos y sacarles más concesiones.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Con retraso el parte de guerra sobre los combates de ayer y algunas observaciones sobre artillería
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que a Crimea, como buen patriota


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas recuperó las ciudades de Yehorivka, Shevchenko y Novomaiors'ke en el frente sur. Además, se hicieron correcciones de mapas en el área cuando las fuerzas #RussianArmy y #DPR se retiraron de Zolota Nyva y Prechystivka hace semanas.


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

La ofensiva en el Donbass plantea la cuestión de las reservas de Rusia con toda su agudeza.

A pesar de los éxitos locales, la derrota de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cuadra.
Las unidades ucranianas se retiran a las líneas preparadas.

Las fuerzas del siguiente escalón del frente se concentran en la frontera de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Paralelamente, hay una transferencia de fuerzas desde las regiones occidentales hacia el Sur.

La parte rusa se enfrenta a la perspectiva de un contraataque, que puede ocurrir como parte de una operación compleja simultáneamente en varias direcciones.

Hay una alta probabilidad de una crisis en la dirección de Donetsk.

A pesar de las declaraciones de propaganda, es más probable que las unidades ucranianas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas sean exprimidas que derrotadas.

La razón principal es la falta de fuerzas, que no permite concentrar los esfuerzos en las áreas adecuadas.

Actualmente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están concentrando fuerzas en el área de Pavlovka con el objetivo de contraatacar en dirección a Donetsk.

Hay información no verificada sobre el movimiento de unidades de al menos cuatro brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Zaporozhye.

La retaguardia: el SBU está limpiando activamente el territorio de las regiones de Donbass, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporozhye para preservar el secreto de la dirección y el volumen de la transferencia de reservas.

Paralelamente, hay una transferencia de unidades desde la frontera de Bielorrusia en dirección a Nikolaev.

Esto confirma la información sobre la entrada inminente en el territorio de Ucrania de las fuerzas armadas polacas.

Los acontecimientos se están acelerando y estamos viendo un fuerte aumento en el ritmo de la operación por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Hay un fortalecimiento de la línea defensiva en Donbass con un fortalecimiento simultáneo de una dirección peligrosa para Donetsk.

Paralelamente, Kyiv fortalece la dirección de Nikolaev, preparando una contraofensiva en el sur.

Todo esto entra en una resonancia crítica con la rutinización del conflicto del lado ruso.

Ucrania está luchando en serio y se está preparando para una contraofensiva, buscando capturar la región de Kherson y crear una crisis cerca de Donetsk.

Según estos planes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están poniendo en funcionamiento varios lotes de armas occidentales, donde los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Himars ocupan un lugar especial.

Nadie va a seguirle el juego a Rusia.

La pregunta clave es si Rusia tiene la fuerza suficiente para resistir las reservas acumuladas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que actualmente se están transfiriendo desde las regiones central y occidental de Ucrania.

Genshab TGK


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La ofensiva en el Donbass plantea la cuestión de las reservas de Rusia con toda su agudeza.
> 
> A pesar de los éxitos locales, la derrota de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cuadra.
> Las unidades ucranianas se retiran a las líneas preparadas.
> ...



Tio, pareces Yago.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se habla mucho de severodonesk, de kherson...pero poco se dice de que los ucranianos se acercan a mariupol y ya mismo va a estar a tiro de los himars .



¿ Mariupol no habia sido reconquistada por muchachotes nazis del batallon Azov ? Salieron por las alcantarillas y cayeron sobre la retaguadia rusa.....


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

¡Atención, nueva opción!

Bot oficial de retroalimentación del ejército DPR. Pueden escribirle tanto civiles que quieran ayudar a nuestras tropas con información, como militares ucranianos que quieran rendirse, pasarse a nuestro lado o vender armas extranjeras:
@nmdnrbot

A costa de las armas extranjeras, el precio es negociable. Escribe, no seas tímido. ¡Todo es confidencial!

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas golpearon una columna rusa de municiones y combustible.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> A Medvedev no le creo nada. Fue responsable de lo de Libia con su voto en la ONU. Hay imágenes como en occidente lo emborrachaban tal cual un Yeltsin.
> 
> Chocan Medvedev y Putin por resolución de ONU sobre Libia
> 
> ...



En Rusia jamás se tomaron en serio a Medvedev. Era el hazmerreír político de la nación. Y considerado el líder del ala liberal del gobierno.

Ahora, sobreactúa en sentido contrario, tal vez queriendo ganar influencia política. O simplemente, por un exceso de Путинка, que también le veo capaz. Y la cara es el espejo del alma.


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

Los residentes de Gorsky se ven obligados a vivir en sótanos sin agua ni luz: sobre la situación en la ciudad mucho antes de la liberación

En el Gorskoye completamente liberado, los hombres alistados en el ejército de Readovka lograron comunicarse con los residentes locales. Desde hace casi dos meses no tienen luz ni agua. Un residente de Gorsky dijo que el ejército ucraniano tomó posiciones en las casas, sin siquiera tratar de ayudar a la población a salir. Durante la retirada, los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrojaron gran cantidad de armas.

“Cocinamos al fuego, horneamos, llega la tarde, bajamos al baño, pasamos la noche en el sótano, no tenemos agua ni luz tampoco, nos acomodamos en los sótanos, los vecinos estaban en contra, claro . Ellos [las Fuerzas Armadas] abrieron apartamentos, tiendas también”, dicen los residentes locales.


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

El enemigo ataca la ciudad de Popasnaya en la LPR con obuses estadounidenses M777, incluidas las municiones en racimo
El comandante de la unidad militar de NM LPR contó sobre esto, mostró edificios de gran altura quemados y un cráter gigante, presumiblemente de tal proyectil /RIAN/.


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

⚔¿Cuánto vale un soldado ucraniano?

La situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es crítica: los aliados están atacando activamente a Lisichansk, los militantes en Severodonetsk están condenados. Para evitar tal colapso de la defensa y tratar de ahorrar mano de obra, el comando ucraniano tuvo que intentar retirarse a la línea Slavyansk-Artemovsk-Konstantinovka. Debería haber sido hace unos días (!), ahora es demasiado tarde.

Me parece que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tiene su propia tabla de cálculos para mantener las ciudades en la vida de los soldados (por ejemplo: Artemovsk - 300 personas por día, Lisichansk - 500, etc.).

Obviamente, para el final del verano, habrá mucha menos gente que quiera morir. Se reproducirán canciones fúnebres desde todas las ventanas ucranianas, y el colectivo "Lament of Yaroslavna" se destacará sobre el extraño. Habrá una realidad de resaca severa. Ahí es cuando puedes iniciar una conversación constructiva. Mientras tanto, enterremos a los demonios y oremos por nuestros muchachos.
¡La Gran Batalla está en pleno apogeo!


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno, ya prácticamente recuperado el Donbass se están preparando para Nykolaev, llevan poco a poco martilleando la zona.

Aunque no me gusta poner armas en acción el siguiente video es de hace un día atacando posiciones en la zona de NyKolaev.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Kuleba asegura que con armamento pesado Ucrania puede ganar la guerra.*
El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, pidió hoy más apoyo militar por parte de los países europeos ya que según dijo *si Rusia pierde la "ventaja" que le dan sus sistemas de artillería*, Ucrania podrá ganar la guerra.

En una entrevista con el tabloide alemán "Bild", Kuleba relativizó la importancia del avance ruso en el Donbás -donde hoy el Ejército ucraniano se retiró de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, asediada desde hace semanas, informa Efe.


----------



## crocodile (24 Jun 2022)

❗La agrupación de tropas "Centro", después de romper la defensa bien preparada de las tropas ucranianas, derrotó al enemigo y bloqueó Lysychansk desde el sur - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno, ya prácticamente recuperado el Donbass se están preparando para Nykolaev, llevan poco a poco martilleando la zona.
> 
> Aunque no me gusta poner armas en acción el siguiente video es de hace un día atacando posiciones en la zona de NyKolaev.



Bueno lo que esta practicamente recuperado al 100% es Lugansk, Donetsk tiene aun una parte ocupada importante y ademas muy cercana a la capital lo que permite que la bombardeen diariamente.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Despedido en Rusia un profesor universitario que criticó la guerra en Ucrania.*
La Justicia rusa confirmó el despido de un profesor universitario sancionado por* publicar mensajes en Internet contrarios a la ofensiva en Ucrania*. El castigo se conoce en plena represión de las voces discordantes en Rusia.* "La juez Tatiana Makarova se negó a devolverme mi empleo"*, ha indicado este viernes *Roman Melnitchenko* en su página Facebook. Lo ha hecho al día siguiente de una audiencia sobre el caso.

Este profesor de Derecho de 49 años, cuyos padres viven en Ucrania, cerca del frente,* fue despedido a mediados de abril por "inmoralidad"* por la universidad estatal de Volgogrado, en el suroeste de Rusia. Se le acusó de haber publicado en las redes sociales, a finales de febrero y principios de marzo, mensajes contra la guerra, acompañados de un video que mostraba la muerte de una niña en un hospital de Mariupol. *A petición de su universidad, suprimió estas publicaciones, antes de ser finalmente despedido. En ese momento demandó a su antiguo empleador.*


----------



## pgas (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver ¿y qué tengo que ver yo con todo ese enredo? lo digo sinceramente, no lo pillo.




nah solo me da la impresión que estás esperando a que se líe la madre de todas las gordas , nada más, disculpa


----------



## El-Mano (24 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Espero que a Crimea, como buen patriota



Igual nos sorprende y se acerca a Mariupol.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Al menos 3.000 delfines mueren en el Mar Negro por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Al menos tres mil delfines han muerto en el mar Negro en relación con *la guerra en Ucrania,* ha informado este viernes el doctor en Ciencias Biológicas y experto del parque natural ucraniano de las Lagunas de Tuzly, en la región de Odesa, Ivan Rusev. *"A diferencia de años anteriores, los delfines mueren ahora debido a las actividades militares en el mar Negro, a causa de la guerra bárbara y sin sentido"* de Rusia, escribe el científico en un mensaje en Facebook que recoge la agencia Ukrinform.

Agregó que continúan recibiendo informaciones de *la muerte de delfines en Bulgaria y Rumanía* y analizando las publicaciones disponibles de fuentes de libre acceso de diferentes países del mar Negro, y precisó que las conclusiones "no son alentadoras". Precisó que en los últimos años la mayor preocupación era la muerte de delfines en las redes de pesca, incluidas aquellas de cazadores furtivos, en la parte noroeste del mar Negro.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La comunicación entre Severodonestk y Lysichanks es muy difícil porque los rusos han volado todos los puentes entre ellas. Los ucranianos no quieren otro Mariupol, tiene sentido retirarse y seguir defendiendo hasta que los rusos pierdan capacidad ofensiva.



No te cansas eh? Como seas igual en el mundo de verdad debes de ser un puto descojono continuo


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Como tendrán que ser los rusos para que la alkaeda de Africa se escandalice con sus masacres.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece ahora mismo que en la casa blanca, la CIA y en la comisión Europea ya no hay nadie al volante: Toda la estrategia se basa en patear la bola hacia adelante. En una de estas van a calcular mal la estrategia, alguna ciudad Rusa va a ser bombardeada y Rusia va a atacar con absolutamente todo.
> 
> Al final creo que esta gente busca o una guerra o la destrucción económica de occidente. La verdad es que no entiendo la estrategia (a menos que no haya estrategia o la misma sea tan surrealista y demencial que no la podemos entender).
> 
> Todo esto ya está empezando a resultar tan raro que casi ya pienso que Putin y Biden se han puesto de acuerdo. Quizas sea debido al Peak Oil, el cambio hueval o alguna mierda nueva.



Hombre, yo no sé y tampoco creo (aunque no lo descarto) que Putin y Biden (sus Deep States) estén trabajando juntos. Lo que sí tengo claro, es que las corporaciones anglosajonas sí están en esto, de eso no hay duda. Ahora deberíamos mirar hacia atrás y recordar algunas piezas de este puzzle diabólico que están montando una a una ¿recordamos el gran esfuerzo mediático para criminalizar al 'hombre blanco'? especialmente al europeo. A ver si nos vamos a creer que eso es algo casual. Igualmente la obsesión por llenar las naciones europeas de inmigrantes, especialmente moros y subsaharianos. También armar, financiar y entrenar a terroristas islámicos de todo pelaje. Y en breve la 'pieza' que se adjuntará al puzzle: la hambruna en África ¿A que no cuesta mucho esfuerzo imaginar donde irán esos hambrientos a buscar su comida?

La destrucción de la religión, la ética y la moralidad (esa parte que de ella es buena), los valores como el esfuerzo, la integridad, el amor al prójimo, la veracidad, el desprendimiento, etc. hasta enumerar todas las virtudes humanas. Esto también ha sido intencional para debilitar nuestra cohesión como naciones (hablo de Europa). La corrupción generalizada y su exhibición pública. Curas pedófilos, políticos ladrones, traidores, puteros y pederastas, periodistas mentirosos, policías que no te protegen sino que te agreden para salvaguardar los intereses de un Estado corrupto, médicos que te inyectan pócimas de veneno de serpiente mientras filman un baile para el Tik Tok...

Han estado componiendo un escenario ideal para alcanzar su objetivo: el genocidio europeo, africano, ruso, hispanoamericano., árabe... y no sé como encajar Asia en esto, no estoy al día en sus evoluciones e idiosincrasia geopolítica. Eso sí, seguro que han preparado algo igual de siniestro.

Y ahora la pregunta es ¿por qué? ¿acaso es por que realmente tengo razón con mi perspectiva sobre el cambio climático y necesitan desesperadamente reducir la población mundial? ¿será sencillamente que están locos de atar y se creen dioses para redefinir el mundo del siglo XXI practicando un genocidio múltiple? ¿será que ese genocidio está especialmente dirigido para exterminar a los no anglosajones? ¿qué clase de locura es esta que estamos viviendo?

En fin, no sé explicarme con claridad. Son tantas las piezas que año tras año he ido recogiendo en mi memoria, tantas sin tenerlas todas, que me es imposible deducir la 'imagen final'. Pero creo que es necesario reflexionar sobre esto. Mirar hacia atrás y 'conectar los hilos' como he intentado hacer yo. Seguro que otras mentes habrán llegado a interpretaciones que a mi se me escapan.

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## niraj (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 12 países de la UE están total o parcialmente desconectados del gas ruso, según ha declarado la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.
> Los líderes de la UE han dado instrucciones a la Comisión Europea para que tome medidas urgentes que garanticen el suministro de energía a precios asequibles.
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo, como después de quedarnos sin la energía rusa, a los USA les dé por prohibir las exportaciones de petroleo, entonces ya APAGA y vámonos






[ Photo ]
Biden, frente a la inflación récord en 40 años y los precios del combustible, y tal vez después de caerse de la bicicleta, comenzó a tomar decisiones completamente absurdas para combatir las consecuencias económicas de las sanciones antirrusas.

El gobierno actual planea prohibir la exportación de petróleo estadounidense para complacer al mercado interno, abandonando a todos sus "aliados"europeos.

Cuanto más rápido los Estados arrojen a toda Europa, más rápido pasará Europa las cinco etapas de lo inevitable y la Federación rusa se apresurará a abrazar.

Pero hasta que eso suceda, los Amers sufrirán)

@OpenUkraine


----------



## El-Mano (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No te cansas eh? Como seas igual en el mundo de verdad debes de ser un puto descojono continuo



Podría responderte bien, pero sería como echar trufas a los cerdos....puta mierda.....


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el principio, pero es que esta estrategia también está destruyendo Estados Unidos, y esto último ya me empieza a parecer raro.



Cierto. La putrefacción también la han alojado allí, igual que hicieron los anglosajones con el comunismo y el nazismo, estaban por todas partes, pero no les destruyó a ellos. Son expertos en polarizar.

Ya dije hace años que la iban a liar pardísima y luego apartarse del follón con la excusa de una guerra civil americana. Ahí entran en juego los depravados demócratas con el senil Biden ahora a la cabeza, y los trumpistas. Ya tienen polarizada a la sociedad americana y podrán 'activar el interruptor' en el momento justo. Y sé que esto parece demasiado rebuscado, pero ¿sino qué? ¿resulta que el KGB ha conseguido en la sombra corromper las sociedades aliadas para destruir Occidente desde dentro? ¿será que ha sido el dragón chino rememorando a Fumanchú? la verdad es que dudo mucho lo 1º y totalmente lo 2º ¿o vamos a tragarnos la simpleza de que sencillamente se han vuelto locos y han arrastrado a la destrucción a todas sus naciones? no, eso me lo creo menos que lo de Fumanchú. Pero sí han colocado en multitud de puestos clave, a individuos (e individuas) que no valen ni para tacos de escopeta. A esos y a todos los corruptos, mediocres, vendidos, chupatintas, lameculos y tuercebotas que han sido capaces de encontrar.


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

Así que, al final, el "frente lituano" ha recibido instrucciones de Europa para dar marcha atrás?
Eso parece.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno lo que esta practicamente recuperado al 100% es Lugansk, Donetsk tiene aun una parte ocupada importante y ademas muy cercana a la capital lo que permite que la bombardeen diariamente.



Todo se andará, cuando más frentes hayan abiertos más apurados irán los mandos ucranianos y más fácil es que se equivoquen y pierdan equipo.

No es correcta la analogía y puede sonar inhumana pero en el ajedrez el sacrificio de un peón puede lograr la captura de la reina e incluso ganar la partida. Aparte el único punto débil de las fortificaciones que atacan a Donetsk es su retaguardia para que haya una toma efectiva irán bajando una vez rompan las defensas principales, incluido Kramatorsk y Sloviansk que puedan reforzarlas.

Bueno, es lo que veo pero no soy más que un estratega de café.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Los ministros del G7 culpan a Rusia de la inseguridad alimentaria.*
Rusia está exacerbando la inseguridad alimentaria con sus bloqueos y ataques con bombas a infraestructuras clave en* Ucrania*, según el comunicado emitido el viernes por los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de las principales economías del Grupo de los Siete (G7).

Los ministros del G7 reclaman a Moscú *"que cese sus ataques y acciones amenazantes y que desbloquee los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro para hacer posibles las exportaciones de alimentos"*.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> En Rusia jamás se tomaron en serio a Medvedev. Era el hazmerreír político de la nación. Y considerado el líder del ala liberal del gobierno.
> 
> Ahora, sobreactúa en sentido contrario, tal vez queriendo ganar influencia política. O simplemente, por un exceso de Путинка, que también le veo capaz. Y la cara es el espejo del alma.



me temo que colocaran a Medvedev en 2024 y Putin pasara a ser el presidente de la refundada neo-URSS , es decir del Estado de la Union, con al menos Rusia, Bielorusia, Kazajstan y lo que quede de Ucrania (Pequeña Rusia), tras retomar Rusia sus tierras primigenias y expulsar a Galicia y Volinia

espero que Medvedev haya aprendido , lo de Georgia en 2008, recien llegado a la presidencia, que le chafo de raiz la reeleccion

Rusia se emancipa del orden liberal occidental en esta guerra de liberacion

el nuevo sistema ruso y euroasiatico sera una sintesis segun la cuarta teoria politica de Duguin


----------



## porconsiguiente (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Me parece ahora mismo que en la casa blanca, la CIA y en la comisión Europea ya no hay nadie al volante: Toda la estrategia se basa en patear la bola hacia adelante. En una de estas van a calcular mal la estrategia, alguna ciudad Rusa va a ser bombardeada y Rusia va a atacar con absolutamente todo.
> 
> Al final creo que esta gente busca o una guerra o la destrucción económica de occidente. La verdad es que no entiendo la estrategia (a menos que no haya estrategia o la misma sea tan surrealista y demencial que no la podemos entender).
> 
> Todo esto ya está empezando a resultar tan raro que casi ya pienso que Putin y Biden se han puesto de acuerdo. Quizas sea debido al Peak Oil, el cambio hueval o alguna mierda nueva.



A ver si Rusia está buscando reconquistar media Europa, sin prisa, en un plan a 5 años y lo que busca es la excusa (con un misil alemán perdido en una importante ciudad rusa fronteriza) para entrar con todo el ejercito.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, yo no sé y tampoco creo (aunque no lo descarto) que Putin y Biden (sus Deep States) estén trabajando juntos. Lo que sí tengo claro, es que las corporaciones anglosajonas sí están en esto, de eso no hay duda. Ahora deberíamos mirar hacia atrás y recordar algunas piezas de este puzzle diabólico que están montando pieza a pieza ¿recordamos el gran esfuerzo mediático para criminalizar al 'hombre blanco'? especialmente al europeo. A ver si nos vamos a creer que eso es algo casual. Igualmente la obsesión por llenar las naciones europeas de inmigrantes, especialmente moros y subsaharianos. También armar, financiar y entrenar a terroristas islámicos de todo pelaje. Y en breve la 'pieza' que se adjuntará al puzzle: la hambruna en África ¿A que no cuesta mucho esfuerzo imaginar donde irán esos hambrientos a buscar su comida?
> 
> La destrucción de la religión, la ética y la moralidad (esa parte que de ella es buena), los valores como el esfuerzo, la integridad, el amor al prójimo, la veracidad, el desprendimiento, etc. hasta enumerar todas las virtudes humanas. Esto también ha sido intencional para debilitar nuestra cohesión como naciones (hablo de Europa). La corrupción generalizada y su exhibición pública. Curas pedófilos, políticos ladrones, traidores, puteros y pederastas, periodistas mentirosos, policías que no te protegen sino que te agreden para salvaguardar los intereses de un Estado corrupto, médicos que te inyectan pócimas de veneno de serpiente mientras filman un baile para el Tik Tok...
> 
> ...



Has hecho un buen comentario, y no me parece un tocho.

Tú, al igual que yo, intuyes algo, y ese algo no es bueno. Ese "algo" es lo que el cerebro barrunta después de que el mismo haya procesado toda la información que les has dado durante años. El cerebro te está dando señales de alarma, pero no lo puedes verbalizar. Tu mente ya ha llegado a una conclusión: Algo malo está pasando y va a ser peor.

Son demasiadas casualidades, demasiadas piezas sueltas y si juntas las mismas van formando una imagen.

¿Todo esto es planeado, o al igual que la propia naturaleza, los hechos se van reorganizando así mismos?

La verdad es que llegados a este punto hay algo muy siniestro que tú ya has comentado, yo añado alguna cosa más:

1) *La destrucción del sentido de la belleza:* Se nos bombardea con violencia en las películas, se ensalzan a personajes chabacanos y de mal gusto, se nos bombardea con música repulsiva, se alaba una arquitectura, que lejos de la que se hacía en Europa antes del siglo XX, la misma es siniestra y genera malestar. La poesía y las artes humanas han llegado ya a tal grado de deterioro que ya no se diferencia una obra de arte de un desecho recogido de la basura.

2) *La destrucción del concepto de ser humano como algo casi perfecto para dar paso al transhumanismo*, la simbiosis hombre-máquina y el anhelo no disimulado de ciertas élites para querer ser dioses.

3)* La desconexión del hombre con la naturaleza:* Se ensalza la vida en las ciudades y se ridiculiza y menosprecia a aquellos que viven en los pueblos y llevan una vida humilde. Se boicotea a esos mismos pueblos hasta conseguir que se vacíen y la gente se amontone en las ciudades.

Da igual si eres creyente o no (puedes analizar esto que voy a decir a continuación desde un punto de vista filosófico): Esto es satanismo y luciferismo puro y duro. No hay más: Es la destrucción del ser humano. Es la destrucción de la creación de Dios (tal y como dice la biblia que es lo que los ángeles caídos quieren). Ahora se trata de saber si los que dirigen el cotarro juegan a este tipo de cosas por una mera pose o creencia o si detrás realmente existen fuerzas oscuras. Da igual: Estamos jodidos y tenemos que hacer algo ya.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Cuando la Federación Rusa insiste con lo de vamos ganando, rendíos... puff... no creo que les estén yendo demasiado bien los acontecimientos.


Pervivirá la Federación Rusa (como tal) a finales de este año??


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> me temo que colocaran a Medvedev en 2024 y Putin pasara a ser el presidente de la refundada neo-URSS , es decir del Estado de la Union, con al menos Rusia, Bielorusia, Kazajstan y lo que quede de Ucrania (Pequeña Rusia), tras retomar Rusia sus tierras primigenias y expulsar a Galicia y Volinia
> 
> espero que Medvedev haya aprendido , lo de Georgia en 2008, recien llegado a la presidencia, que le chafo de raiz la reeleccion
> 
> ...



Medvedev siempre fue un puto atlantista amigo de los anglos y tiene una pinta de vender a su madre por 3 rublos que echa para atrás. Nunca he entendido la amistad entre este tipo y Putin.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Jun 2022)

Más allá de lo que apuntan algunas fuentes respecto de biolaboratorios situados en Ucrania (y otros países) financiados por Pentágono/DoD (sin contar la posible participación de otros actores, como por ejemplo OTAN y diferentes países europeos), laboratorios en los cuales se podría, según estas fuentes, estar trabajando en la investigación de patógenos en el marco de programas y proyectos de desarrollo de armamento biológico, se sabe que en Ucrania existen (o existían, a saber) más de 4.000 biolaboratorios. Oficialmente, de esos más de 4.000 biolabs únicamente dos tendrían la autorización para trabajar con patógenos del primer grupo (en la jerga de la cosa), lo que correspondería a un BSL-4, pese a que en el caso de Ucrania esto puede equivaler al nivel BSL-3. Más de 400 biolabs estarían autorizados a trabajar con patógenos del segundo grupo. Todo eso en plan oficial y sobre el papel, claro. El siguiente texto está incluído en un estudio de 2012.

Firman Olena Kysil y Serhiy Komisarenko.

E7: Ukraine | Biosecurity Challenges of the Global Expansion of High-Containment Biological Laboratories: Summary of a Workshop |The National Academies Press
*HIGH-CONTAINMENT LABORATORIES IN UKRAINE: LOCAL RESOURCES AND REGULATIONS*


----------



## porconsiguiente (24 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1100885
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Son costumbres alemanas que tenemos que respetar.


----------



## ccartech (24 Jun 2022)

Según los informes, se trata de imágenes de un lanzamiento fallido de un misil del sistema de defensa aérea ruso desde Alchevsk, Óblast de Lugansk.


----------



## HDR (24 Jun 2022)

Se acerca el invierno.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Has hecho un buen comentario, y no me parece un tocho.
> 
> Tú, al igual que yo, intuyes algo, y ese algo no es bueno. Ese "algo" es lo que el cerebro barrunta después de que el mismo haya procesado toda la información que les has dado durante años. El cerebro te está dando señales de alarma, pero no lo puedes verbalizar. Tu mente ya ha llegado a una conclusión: Algo malo está pasando y va a ser peor.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí soy creyente. He vivido ya demasiadas experiencias sobrenaturales como para dudar. Y perdón por la falta de modestia en eso. Y también sí, detrás de esto está el Diablo. Sin duda.


----------



## NPI (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Microsoft ha publicado un informe bastante icurioso sobre la "propaganda rusa",
> la ciberguerra rusa y otras cosas de joder que desnuda su pasiones de privacidad:
> 
> Defendiendo a Ucrania: primeras lecciones de la guerra cibernética



Microsoft la empresa del ID2020 Digital y la ideología perversa que está vigente en EEUU, Canadá, UE, Japón y Corea del Sur.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Medvedev siempre fue un puto atlantista amigo de los anglos y tiene una pinta de vender a su madre por 3 rublos que echa para atrás. Nunca he entendido la amistad entre este tipo y Putin.



Se conocen desde críos.

Estudiaron juntos.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> A ver si Rusia está buscando reconquistar media Europa, sin prisa, en un plan a 5 años y lo que busca es la excusa (con un misil alemán perdido en una importante ciudad rusa fronteriza) para entrar con todo el ejercito.



No nos vengamos arriba.

De momento marca territorio


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Microsoft la empresa del ID2020 Digital y la ideología perversa que está vigente en EEUU, Canadá, UE, Japón y Corea del Sur.



En mis ordenadores personales y servidores de mi empresa, los tengo totalmente vetados: Solo uso Linux.
En mi otro trabajo (por cuenta ajena), no tengo más remedio que trabajar con los productos de esos hijos de puta.


----------



## Peineto (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, yo no sé y tampoco creo (aunque no lo descarto) que Putin y Biden (sus Deep States) estén trabajando juntos. Lo que sí tengo claro, es que las corporaciones anglosajonas sí están en esto, de eso no hay duda. Ahora deberíamos mirar hacia atrás y recordar algunas piezas de este puzzle diabólico que están montando una a una ¿recordamos el gran esfuerzo mediático para criminalizar al 'hombre blanco'? especialmente al europeo. A ver si nos vamos a creer que eso es algo casual. Igualmente la obsesión por llenar las naciones europeas de inmigrantes, especialmente moros y subsaharianos. También armar, financiar y entrenar a terroristas islámicos de todo pelaje. Y en breve la 'pieza' que se adjuntará al puzzle: la hambruna en África ¿A que no cuesta mucho esfuerzo imaginar donde irán esos hambrientos a buscar su comida?
> 
> La destrucción de la religión, la ética y la moralidad (esa parte que de ella es buena), los valores como el esfuerzo, la integridad, el amor al prójimo, la veracidad, el desprendimiento, etc. hasta enumerar todas las virtudes humanas. Esto también ha sido intencional para debilitar nuestra cohesión como naciones (hablo de Europa). La corrupción generalizada y su exhibición pública. Curas pedófilos, políticos ladrones, traidores, puteros y pederastas, periodistas mentirosos, policías que no te protegen sino que te agreden para salvaguardar los intereses de un Estado corrupto, médicos que te inyectan pócimas de veneno de serpiente mientras filman un baile para el Tik Tok...
> 
> ...



Todo lo que has escrito remite a un libro considerado maldito que leí hace como treinta años o más. En aquel tiempo me pareció, cuando menos, extraño. Hoy merece la pena releerlo a tenor de lo que estamos viviendo, situándose en el espacio y tiempo de la época en que fue escrito.
Su título, PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Podría responderte bien, pero sería como echar trufas a los cerdos....puta mierda.....



Eres tan, tan inteligente y ocurrente, tus amigos deben de estar encantados de tener a un tipo como tú a su lado


----------



## Saturnin (24 Jun 2022)

*Los medios de comunicación españoles ocultan la noticia de que diputados italianos protestan en el parlamento de ese país contra el envío de armas a Ucrania. Vídeo en el enlace.*













Ucraina, caos alla Camera: i deputati di Alternativa espongono cartelli con "stop all'invio di armi" di fronte ai banchi del governo - Video - Il Fatto Quotidiano


BAGARRE IN AULA, Urla e cartelli contro Mario Draghi e il governo. Ecco cosa è successo [Video]




www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eres tan, tan inteligente y ocurrente, tus amigos deben de estar encantados de tener a un tipo como tú a su lado



Gracias crack...eres mi heroe y ya de paso me comes el pepinillo-trajanillo.....


----------



## JimJones (24 Jun 2022)

Horny Report 275 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Chantaje Geopolítico, TutankaSalman, Boris RwanPower, JeringaFest, ManoLarga Aerea, Pilililla Climática, Furtivos Lejieros, Temporada P... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 01:50:09 Subido 24/06 a las 21:11:43 88945072




go.ivoox.com


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, sí soy creyente. He vivido ya demasiadas experiencias sobrenaturales como para dudar. Y perdón por la falta de modestia en eso. Y también sí, detrás de esto está el Diablo. Sin duda.



Cultos Cargo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*Italia ha reducido su dependencia del gas ruso al 25%, según Mario Draghi.*
Italia ha logrado reducir su dependencia del gas *importado de Rusia al 25 por ciento* desde el 40 por ciento del año pasado, gracias a los esfuerzos por diversificar los proveedores tras la invasión de Ucrania, dijo el viernes el jefe del Gobierno, Mario Draghi, informa Afp.

"Las medidas puestas en marcha por el gobierno desde el inicio de la guerra están empezando a dar sus frutos. Otros proveedores de gas están empezando a sustituir el gas ruso", dijo Draghi a la prensa italiana en Bruselas tras la cumbre de la UE.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Todo lo que has escrito remite a un libro considerado maldito que leí hace como treinta años o más. En aquel tiempo me pareció, cuando menos, extraño. Hoy merece la pena releerlo a tenor de lo que estamos viviendo, situándose en el espacio y tiempo de la época en que fue escrito.
> Su título, PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION.



No lo he leído, pero sí extractos de diferentes partes. Igual debería hacerlo. No obstante, eso de una conspiración judía... no sé, lo dudo, hace mucho que desestimé tal posibilidad. Al fin y al cabo no los vemos expandiéndose por el mundo cometiendo genocidios múltiples para quedarse todo el territorio pero ¿y a quienes sí hemos visto haciendo eso en los pasados siglos? creo que huelga decirlo.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Mariupol , un BMR ucraniano que cayo al rio en los combates.

No apto sensibles. Demuestra que los calderos al disolverse pueden ocultar muchas bajas hasta que se limpie todo por completo. Esta guerra es muy destructiva.



Spoiler


----------



## Remequilox (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que, al final, el "frente lituano" ha recibido instrucciones de Europa para dar marcha atrás?
> Eso parece.



Al parecer, Rusia le preguntó, MUY EN SERIO, al embajador de la UE ante Rusia, si esa agresión económica contra Kaliningrado era cuestión de la UE (como decían los lituanos), o era una iniciativa independiente de los lituanos (inspirada, o no, por terceras potencias). De esa respuesta, dependerían las contramedidas "prácticas" que avisó Zajarova.

Si la cosa es de la UE, entonces la respuesta "equilibrada" de una agresión de la UE a un pedazo de Rusia es otra contra-agresión económica de Rusia contra "algún trozo" de la UE (a decidir cual les viene mejor....).
(Nota: Esto no es venganza, es pura ortodoxia imperante en las normas de buen comercio de la OMC, por ejemplo).

Y si la cosa no es de la UE, y es solo iniciativa (libre o inducida) de Lituania, entonces la respuesta sería solo respecto de Lituania, pero claro, como ha sido algo donde habrían ido por libre (y usurpando "el buen nombre" de la UE), la UE no tendría derecho a queja.

Y la UE, de momento en modo "filtración", ya está diciendo que "Sí, claro, esto es a iniciativa de la UE, pero es que los lituanos "interpretaron" mal el mandato de la UE". Y que en próximos días van a sacar una interpretación (la güena) de lo que dice e implica el 5º paquete de sanciones respecto de Kaliningrado.

En resumen, que si es la UE quien ha mandatado a Lituania para que fastidie a Rusia, Rusia puede contrafastidiar a algún integrante de la UE, en tiempo, modo y forma que mejor le interese. Y a pachas.
Y si fue Lituania quien se inventó el engendro, que achante el castigo, y no vaya a llorarle al Zumosol.


----------



## pgas (24 Jun 2022)

se viene otro "problemilla" con otra putilla, Noruega impide el acceso a la colonia rusa de Barentsburg que está donde Cristo perdió el gorro












Barentsburg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org











_Los primeros signos de la expansión planificada de la operación especial occidental son evidentes. Casi simultáneamente con Lituania, Noruega anunció el cese del paso de vehículos rusos con alimentos y otros bienes destinados al abastecimiento del pueblo de Barentsburg. Este es el único asentamiento ruso en el archipiélago polar de Svalbard, donde viven unas trescientas personas._

Este ataque aparentemente insignificante contra Rusia contiene el potencial de un gran poder destructivo. Hablamos de la presencia rusa en Svalbard, que están intentando acabar con un bloqueo de transporte.

Recuerdo. El archipiélago de Svalbard, según el Tratado de Svalbard de 1920, fue transferido a Noruega. Antes de eso, era un territorio circumpolar internacional, al que todos tenían libre acceso. Históricamente, estas tierras del norte eran rusas. Fueron descubiertos por marineros rusos en el siglo XVI, de los que hay mucha evidencia arqueológica.

“La expedición de Svalbard del Instituto de Arqueología de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias , dirigida por V.F. Starkov , cree que existieron asentamientos Pomor en Svalbard a mediados del siglo XVI . En total, se conocen más de ochenta hitos de Pomerania. El rey danés Federico II en su carta fechada el 11 de marzo de 1576 menciona a un cierto cazador ruso Pavel Nikitich ( Paulus Nichetz ) de Kola, quien acepta informar a los escandinavos sobre esta tierra y conducir barcos allí.

Posteriormente, Rusia desarrolló este territorio, colocó sus puestos comerciales aquí y pescó. No es casualidad que el Tratado de Svalbard sobre el traslado de ella a Noruega se firmara en 1920: el Occidente anglosajón aprovechó el momento de debilitamiento histórico de nuestro país, cuando el Imperio Ruso dejó de existir, y la Rusia soviética estaba recién poniéndose de pie.

Como resultado, Svalbard fue robado de nuestro país. Moscú no participó en absoluto en la firma de este tratado.

Sin embargo, este documento (tratado) también tiene aspectos relativamente positivos. En primer lugar, las potencias occidentales, tras haber transferido formalmente Svalbard a Noruega, no se negaron a apropiarse de sus riquezas (carbón, recursos pesqueros), por lo que declararon al archipiélago zona económica libre. Y en segundo lugar, para evitar enfrentamientos armados entre ellos, lo proclamaron territorio desmilitarizado. En estas condiciones, la Unión Soviética se adhirió al tratado en 1935, y más tarde la Federación Rusa. 

_ Y esto puede terminar con el hecho de que, habiendo roto el Tratado de Svalbard de 1920, que limita la actividad militar en este territorio, las potencias occidentales recibirán una base militar de la OTAN peligrosamente cerca del Ártico ruso y las bases de la flota estratégica de submarinos nucleares de La Federación Rusa. 

fuente 



https://www.fondsk.ru/news/2022/06/24/litovskij-tranzit-i-blokada-barencburga-56517.html


_


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Mirad, aquí teneis un artículo de hoy mismo de la prensa rusa. 

*«Los agricultores rusos, siguiendo a los propietarios de automóviles, se enfrentaron a la escasez de repuestos para equipos extranjeros, cuya participación en la flota alcanza el 30-40%. Las sanciones de la UE prohíben expresamente la importación de algunos componentes, mientras que la vaga redacción de las restricciones también crea riesgos para otros componentes. Los almacenes de varias empresas extranjeras, incluido el más grande de ellos, John Deere, están a punto de agotarse y, para el otoño, la situación se volverá crítica para la mayoría de las marcas.
Los participantes del mercado admiten que es difícil reemplazar las potentes máquinas occidentales con tecnología rusa, y los propios fabricantes nacionales se enfrentan a la escasez de algunos componentes.

Varios proveedores tienen algunas piezas simples en stock, pero es necesario buscarlas, y los precios son un 50-100% más altos que los de antes de la crisis» *


----------



## kelden (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No lo he leído, pero sí extractos de diferentes partes. Igual debería hacerlo. No obstante, eso de una conspiración judía... no sé, lo dudo, hace mucho que desestimé tal posibilidad. Al fin y al cabo no los vemos expandiéndose por el mundo cometiendo genocidios múltiples para quedarse todo el territorio pero *¿y a quienes sí hemos visto haciendo eso en los pasados siglos?* creo que huelga decirlo.



A los españoles, franceses, belgas, alemanes, ingleses, japoneses, etc...etc... A mucha gente.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cultos Cargo.



No montemos un offtopic.....Pero para mi el comunismo me parece la mayor y más alienante mierda jamás creada por el ser humano, pero centrémonos en nuestros parecidos y en nuestro enemigo común en vez de en nuestras diferencias: Cuando hayamos derrotado a los globalistas/satanistas ya nos centraremos en darnos de hostias entre nosotros.

Como dice un amigo mío comunista: Centrémonos en lo que viene bien a nuestro país y luego matémonos después de haberlo logrado.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gracias crack...eres mi heroe y ya de paso me comes el pepinillo-trajanillo.....



el pepinillo? Jajaja dudo que tengas otra cosa mas grande


----------



## hartman (24 Jun 2022)

mientras vemos al enemigo al este a miles de kilometro a 30 kilometros invasion de la moronegrada bajo la aprobacion de la otan y el coño de la bernarda.


----------



## Saturnin (24 Jun 2022)

La "izquierdista" Rita Maestre concejala del partido Más Madrid en el ayuntamiento de Madrid se siente orgullosa de que la cumbre de la OTAN se celebre en Madrid. En esta cumbre se va a tratar especialmente el tema de Ucrania. Rita Maestre la revolucionaria, de asaltar una capilla católica a otánica, quien la ha visto y quien la ve. 



Rita Maestre









Rita Maestre asegura que es "un placer y un orgullo" que Madrid sea la anfitriona de la cumbre de la OTAN


La portavoz de Más Madrid en el Ayuntamiento de la capital, Rita Maestre, ha asegurado que para ella es "un placer y un orgullo" que Madrid sea la anfitriona de la cumbre de la OTAN. Lo ha dicho <a...




www.eldiario.es













Rita Maestre «al desnudo»: así participó en el «asalto» a la capilla de la Complutense


LA RAZÓN accede a las imágenes que demuestran su papel relevante en los hechos. El Juzgado de lo Penal número 6 de Madrid tiene ya en su po




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mirad, aquí teneis un artículo de hoy mismo de la prensa rusa.
> 
> *«Los agricultores rusos, siguiendo a los propietarios de automóviles, se enfrentaron a la escasez de repuestos para equipos extranjeros, cuya participación en la flota alcanza el 30-40%. Las sanciones de la UE prohíben expresamente la importación de algunos componentes, mientras que la vaga redacción de las restricciones también crea riesgos para otros componentes. Los almacenes de varias empresas extranjeras, incluido el más grande de ellos, John Deere, están a punto de agotarse y, para el otoño, la situación se volverá crítica para la mayoría de las marcas.
> Los participantes del mercado admiten que es difícil reemplazar las potentes máquinas occidentales con tecnología rusa, y los propios fabricantes nacionales se enfrentan a la escasez de algunos componentes.
> ...



Calcula las perdidas de los vendedores occidentales de tractores. :;-). En cuanto a los repuestos, no son turbinas de aviación, la necesidad crea el organo , seguro que los fabricantes locales aprovecharan bien esta oportunidad.


----------



## hartman (24 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> La "izquierdista" Rita Maestre concejala del partido Más País en el ayuntamiento de Madrid se siente orgullosa de que la cumbre de la OTAN se celebre en Madrid. En esta cumbre se va a tratar especialmente el tema de Ucrania. Rita Maestre la revolucionaria de asaltar una capilla católica a otánica, quien la ha visto y quien la ve.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100983
> 
> ...



TODOS TODAS Y TODES vendidos.


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> mientras vemos al enemigo al este a miles de kilometro a 30 kilometros invasion de la moronegrada bajo la aprobacion de la otan y el coño de la bernarda.



El día que muchos conciudadanos nuestros vean entrando por la ventana a una manada de moronegros y que los mismos se pongan a sodomizar a sus mujeres e hijas, seguirán diciendo que la culpa es de Putin...


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> el pepinillo? Jajaja no dudo que tengas otra cosa mas grande



Claro...no como el tuyo joio.....


----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> La "izquierdista" Rita Maestre concejala del partido Más País en el ayuntamiento de Madrid se siente orgullosa de que la cumbre de la OTAN se celebre en Madrid. En esta cumbre se va a tratar especialmente el tema de Ucrania. Rita Maestre la revolucionaria de asaltar una capilla católica a otánica, quien la ha visto y quien la ve.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100983
> 
> ...



Que previsible es siempre la izquierda caviar...


----------



## Peineto (24 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No lo he leído, pero sí extractos de diferentes partes. Igual debería hacerlo. No obstante, eso de una conspiración judía... no sé, lo dudo, hace mucho que desestimé tal posibilidad. Al fin y al cabo no los vemos expandiéndose por el mundo cometiendo genocidios múltiples para quedarse todo el territorio pero ¿y a quienes sí hemos visto haciendo eso en los pasados siglos? creo que huelga decirlo.



No tienes en cuenta la mano que mece la cuna, pero estar, está. Mis disculpas por el aparente fuera de tiesto. Prosigo con Ukronia.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro...no como el tuyo joio.....



Ese eres tú.? Joder que asco. Ahora ya entiendo todo
Einn??


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Es que trajanillo acaba de salir del armario......


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó hoy que "a Ucrania le corresponde decidir qué tipo de acuerdo de paz, y en qué términos, quiere aceptar" con Rusia.

En entrevista con EFE con motivo de la cumbre de la Alianza, que se celebrará en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio, Stoltenberg señaló que "el papel de la OTAN es apoyar a Ucrania. Tenemos una responsabilidad moral y política en apoyar" a este país "y en sostener su derecho a la autodefensa para proteger su territorio y su soberanía"


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Que previsible es siempre la izquierda caviar...



No creas en la izquierda siempre hay gente que aunque ocupe asiento, sigue en contra de la OTAN. En las bancadas de Vox , son unanimes en el apoyo.

De todas formas es triste, debieron dejar de apoyar al gobierno hace tiempo. Claro que entonces los crujiran los medios, pero con eso hay que contar y hacer lo que se debe hacer.

Los que hubiean alzado la voz como Rodriguez , han sido expulsados de congreso. Siempre pueden tirar de algun truño , y con la colaboración del psoe saltarse la voluntad popular.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Negociar cederle territorio a Rusia para que en 5-10 años haga otra "Operación Especial" para intentar conseguir otro cachito de Ucrania, hasta que al final consiga llegar a Kiev? Y luego qué? A por Moldavia? A por Estonia o Lituania porque dirán que tienen un % de población rusa? 

Y ahí si que tendremos que poner soldados españoles por una guerra que se podía haber evitado. Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creas en la izquierda siempre hay gente que aunque ocupe asiento, sigue en contra de la OTAN. En las bancadas de Vox , son unanimes en el apoyo.
> 
> De todas formas es triste, debieron dejar de apoyar al gobierno hace tiempo. Claro que entonces los crujiran los medios, pero con eso hay que contar y hacer lo que se debe hacer.



En la izquierda española? Pfff solo los románticos


----------



## dabuti (24 Jun 2022)

Putin malvado, jews de Israel seres de luz.

*Una investigación de la ONU concluye que las fuerzas israelíes mataron a la periodista Abu Akleh*









Una investigación de la ONU concluye que las fuerzas israelíes mataron a la periodista Abu Akleh


"Los disparos no provinieron de palestinos armados, como inicialmente defendieron las autoridades israelíes", dijo este viernes en una rueda de prensa la portavoz de la oficina de la ONU de Derechos Humanos, Ravina Shamdasani




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Saturnin (24 Jun 2022)

*El 35% de los europeos, según una encuesta del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores, apoya una paz que no suponga la derrota de Rusia, debido a los costes en la vida diaria de la guerra.

Esto es precisamente lo que Estados Unidos y la OTAN han dicho que no permitirán.

Fuente: La Vanguardia*


----------



## delhierro (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> En la izquierda española? Pfff solo los románticos



¿ en que quedamos son "romanticos" o coherentes ? Evidentemente son los coherentes, y los hay, en el resto del arco nadie. Creo que pasa lo mismo en toda europa, solo los comunistas, o rojeras con otros nombres se han opuesto. Lo mismo hay alguna excepción en la ultraderecha que no he visto.


----------



## Remequilox (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Calcula las perdidas de los vendedores occidentales de tractores. :;-). En cuanto a los repuestos, no son turbinas de aviación, la necesidad crea el organo , seguro que los fabricantes locales aprovecharan bien esta oportunidad.



El problema es la falta de visión estratégica.

Sí, es cierto que habiendo una necesidad, si un proveedor desaparece, otro proveedor puede aparecer y rellenar el hueco.
Pero.... ¿Y si no funciona?

Analicemos:

PLAN A: Les dejamos de vender tractores a los rusos, y se rendirán y retirarán de Ucrania.
Al parecer, este plan no ha salido como esperaban. Así que supongo que se habrá activado el siguiente.

PLAN B: Sí, vale perdemos un mercado importante y rentable (aunque tampoco superimportante), pero los rusos o los chinos inventarán nuevos tractores equivalentes, y seguirán produciendo alimentos como hasta ahora. No pasa nada.

¿Y si eso no sucede?
¿Y si los rusos no son capaces de suplir adecuadamente esa maquinaría, y hay una caída de la productividad agraria?
¿Alguien ha echado cuentas y ha visto que puede pasar?

PLAN Z: Los rusos no logran suplir las JohnDeere adecuadamente, y disminuye la productividad agraria rusa, el principal exportador de grano del mundo. Hay menos toneladas de grano para exportar, los precios se desbocan, las crisis políticas se generalizan.
Rusia, produciendo menos, obtiene muchísimas más ganancias, y de propina, aplicando una cierta discrecionalidad y favoritismo político, logra una influencia y una capacidad de desestabilización que ni en tiempos de la URSS.

La tontería antimercado de "No te vendo mis tractores ni mis repuestos porque me caes mal" puede ser el aleteo de una mariposa que cause huracanes en otros momentos y lugares.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

No se puede negociar con terroristas y genocidas. La única negociación posible con Rusia es aplicando la doctrina de matar más rusos hasta que abandonen territorio ucraniano (salvo Crimea que eso ya si que habría que negociarlo ya que lleva ocupado desde 2014 y Rusia si lo considera como su territorio).


----------



## brunstark (24 Jun 2022)

Si esto dura hasta el invierno los gobiernos europedos vendidos a los juden van a tener muuuuuchos problemas.


----------



## Charidemo (24 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El problema es la falta de visión estratégica.
> 
> Sí, es cierto que habiendo una necesidad, si un proveedor desaparece, otro proveedor puede aparecer y rellenar el hueco.
> Pero.... ¿Y si no funciona?
> ...



Bielorrusia fabrica tractores. Con gran reconocimiento, por cierto.con


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

*EEUU minimiza retirada ucraniana de la estratégica ciudad de Severodonetsk.*
Estados Unidos minimizó el viernes la importancia de la retirada de las tropas de Ucrania de la ciudad *estratégica de Severodonetsk,* en el este del país, con un alto funcionario del Pentágono recalcando "el precio pagado por Rusia por esta pequeña ganancia", informa Afp.

Lo que están haciendo las fuerzas ucranianas "es consolidar sus fuerzas en posiciones donde puedan defenderse mejor", aseguró a la prensa este alto funcionario que pidió el anonimato.


----------



## Charidemo (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A mi eso de dar empujones y demás no me convence. Contra unos gitanos para sacar la chatarra me gustaría verlos.


----------



## mazuste (24 Jun 2022)

Los drones eUSAnos no sobrevivirán sobre Ucrania por mucho tiempo - Foreign Policy":

_*'No estamos abogando por el Gray Eagles [dron de combate]', dijo al medio un piloto,
que se hizo llamar 'Moonfish'. 'Es muy peligroso utilizar drones tan caros en nuestro *_
*caso, debido a la defensa aérea del enemigo', añadió. Esto no es Afganistán".*


----------



## kopke (24 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> La "izquierdista" Rita Maestre concejala del partido Más País en el ayuntamiento de Madrid se siente orgullosa de que la cumbre de la OTAN se celebre en Madrid. En esta cumbre se va a tratar especialmente el tema de Ucrania. Rita Maestre la revolucionaria de asaltar una capilla católica a otánica, quien la ha visto y quien la ve.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100983
> 
> ...




Por eso quiero que Rusia venza.

Ucrania representa la basura de la Agenda 2030


----------



## frangelico (24 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los drones eUSAnos no sobrevivirán sobre Ucrania por mucho tiempo - Foreign Policy":
> 
> _*'No estamos abogando por el Gray Eagles [dron de combate]', dijo al medio un piloto,
> que se hizo llamar 'Moonfish'. 'Es muy peligroso utilizar drones tan caros en nuestro *_
> *caso, debido a la defensa aérea del enemigo', añadió. Esto no es Afganistán".*



Es que los drones grandes son caros además de escasos. No es buen negocio enfrentarlos a defensas antiaéreas capaces


----------



## agarcime (24 Jun 2022)

Aquí vamos...

Actualización: Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia: los países de la OTAN se han declarado una alianza nuclear y están al borde de un conflicto armado con Rusia.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ en que quedamos son "romanticos" o coherentes ? Evidentemente son los coherentes, y los hay, en el resto del arco nadie. Creo que pasa lo mismo en toda europa, solo los comunistas, o rojeras con otros nombres se han opuesto. Lo mismo hay alguna excepción en la ultraderecha que no he visto.



En España no hay ultraderecha, solo románticos. El resto son r78.

En la izquierda no hay antiglobalistas, porque van con el paquete rojo completo, no van por libre, llevan peaje, ensalzan el comunismo.


----------



## dedalo00 (24 Jun 2022)

*López Obrador critica a la UE por su actuación en Ucrania y el caso Julian Assange*
El presidente de México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, cuestionó este viernes la actuación de la Unión Europea en el conflicto en Ucrania y la posible extradición de Julian Assange a EE.UU.

"Miren lo que ocasionaron con la estrategia aplicada en la confrontación de Rusia con Ucrania, el daño que causaron, que están causando. Hasta sus mismos pueblos, con razón, se les están volteando porque es el pueblo el que sufre, por la inflación, por la escasez de alimentos, por un mal manejo político, por la carga ideológica", dijo López Obrador.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (24 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania, candidata a ingresar en la UE… (pero no ni se sabe cómo ni cuándo)*
La Unión Europea admitió a Ucrania como candidato a ingresar en el organismo, pero el camino que le espera al país no está exento de obstáculos… Tantos, que casi no se ve el camino.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (24 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> En entrevista con EFE con motivo de la cumbre de la Alianza, que se celebrará en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio, Stoltenberg señaló que "el papel de la OTAN es apoyar a Ucrania. Tenemos *una responsabilidad moral* y política en apoyar" a este país "y en sostener su derecho a la autodefensa para proteger su territorio y su soberanía"



Me descojono    El jefe de la OTAN hablando de *RESPONSABILIDAD MORAL*. Lo próximo va a ser oír al padrino de la mafia calabresa hablar de* TRABAJO HONRADO*. ¿Nos toman por gilipollas porque lo somos o es que viven en un mundo aparte?


----------



## Roedr (24 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están triturando a la pobre carne de cañón ucra. 

Acabo de ver un vídeo muy curioso. En la mitad de un camino por la noche, quedan dos soldados rusos y dos ucranianos. Los ucras les da un javalin y algún arma más, y a cambio los rusos les dan latas de comida. 

Cuando se sepa todo a Zelensky se lo cargan los ucranianos.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El problema es la falta de visión estratégica.
> 
> Sí, es cierto que habiendo una necesidad, si un proveedor desaparece, otro proveedor puede aparecer y rellenar el hueco.
> Pero.... ¿Y si no funciona?
> ...



El Lada Niva sirve para todo.



Aunque estas son rusas y se exportan o exportaban a los USA-


----------



## Remequilox (24 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Bielorrusia fabrica tractores. Con gran reconocimiento, por cierto.con



Los rusos son virtuosos en eso de hacer de la necesidad, virtud.
No dudo que se logre suplir adecuadamente.

Solo que adjetivando el efecto previsto (o imprevisto) de las medidas occidentales de sanción, es fácil observar como la cosa va desde lo "ingenuo (pero no inocente, pues es una medida de coacción)", pasando por lo "estúpido", y llegando incluso a lo "irresponsable".


----------



## ussser (24 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La OCU denuncia por reduflación a Pastas Gallo, Danone, Pescanova, Colacao, Tulipán y Campofrío
> 
> 
> La organización de consumidores OCU ha denunciado ante la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) a Pastas Gallo, Danone, Pescanova, Colacao, Tulipán y Campofrío por la reduflación, una práctica que consiste en dar menos cantidad cobrando lo mismo, sin descartar ampliar su...
> ...



Pueden añadir a la lista a los fabricantes de jumpers, un atraco en roda regla.


----------



## NPI (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE decide una ayuda financiera de 9.000 millones de euros para Ucrania - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 5000 a 9000, vamos mejorando


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)

¡Las tropas de la Federación Rusa y la LPR ingresaron a Lysichansk desde tres direcciones! 24/06/2022 NOCHE


Las pérdidas totales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se acercaron a la VERDADERA MARCA de 65.000 soldados y oficiales...
4 ola de tumbas ... Estamos esperando el arresto y las drogas


Sev.Donets comenzaron a poner pontones y cruzado en 12 lugares a la vez... Interesante PELÍCULA...
agrupando O


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron el Complejo Industrial de SEVERODONETSK 24.06.2022


Tantas armas capturadas como las que tomó el ejército ruso en Ucrania no se tomaron en ninguna guerra del Milenio ... En términos de la cantidad de ATGM y equipos, incluso las tropas de la Wehrmacht
24/06/2022


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Stoltenberg: "A Ucrania le corresponde decidir qué acuerdo de paz acepta"*
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó hoy que "a Ucrania le corresponde decidir qué tipo de acuerdo de paz, y en qué términos, quiere aceptar" con Rusia.
> 
> En entrevista con EFE con motivo de la cumbre de la Alianza, que se celebrará en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio, Stoltenberg señaló que "el papel de la OTAN es apoyar a Ucrania. Tenemos una responsabilidad moral y política en apoyar" a este país "y en sostener su derecho a la autodefensa para proteger su territorio y su soberanía" tras la invasión rusa del pasado 24 de febrero que desencadenó la actual guerra.



Supongo que Rusia también tendrá algo que opinar al respecto ... Igual los ucranianos se llevan una sorpresa.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ¡Las tropas de la Federación Rusa y la LPR ingresaron a Lysichansk desde tres direcciones! 24/06/2022 NOCHE
> 
> 
> Las pérdidas totales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se acercaron a la VERDADERA MARCA de 65.000 soldados y oficiales...
> ...



A mí me da la impresión de que en las últimas semanas están aumentando mucho las bajas ucras.


----------



## Elimina (24 Jun 2022)

Uno que lo va pillando. Igual tienen que volver a escuchar el discurso de Vladimiro.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

En cuanto pillan cargo adios ideales ... Es lo que tiene.


----------



## NPI (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El famoso propagandista ucraniano Maxim Butkevich (no confundir con otro propagandista Bogdan Butkevich), que se hacía pasar por "activista de los derechos humanos", fue capturado en el Gorski Kilot.
> 
> Un kievita, hijo de intelectuales soviéticos. Recibió su primera educación superior en el departamento de filosofía de la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko de Kiev. Más tarde obtuvo un máster en antropología aplicada en la Universidad de Sussex (Reino Unido). Trabajó como periodista para los canales ucranianos y la BBC británica.
> 
> ...



*Bogdan Butkevich*







> Butkevich dijo que "el Donbass debe ser explotado como un recurso". No afirmó tener una solución final ("receta de solución rápida"), pero dijo que "lo más importante que hay que hacer -por muy cruel que suene- es que hay una determinada categoría de personas que DEBEN SER EXTERMINADAS"










> Butkevich dijo que el Donbass estaba "gravemente superpoblado con gente que a nadie le sirve" y que de los 4 millones de habitantes del oblast de Donetask, "al menos 1,5 millones de ellos son superfluos"











> hromadske.tv, el proveedor de esta odiosa perorata del periodista ucraniano Bogdan Butkevich sobre los residentes del Donbass, recibió el apoyo de la Embajada de Estados Unidos, los gobiernos de los Países Bajos y Canadá y de George Soros.











> Butkevich no está solo. La exprimera ministra Yulia Timoshenko, liberada de la cárcel como resultado del golpe de Estado estadounidense para el cambio de régimen en febrero de 2014, dijo que 8 millones de rusos étnicos (en Donbass y en otros lugares de Ucrania) "deben ser asesinados con armas nucleares".


----------



## coscorron (24 Jun 2022)

Curiosamente parece que entonces el problema de la exportación de trigo es otro ...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jun 2022)

Otro que aun no ha entendido lo de "desmilitarizacion y desnacificacion"


----------



## NPI (24 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 12 países de la UE están total o parcialmente desconectados del gas ruso, según ha declarado la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen.
> Los líderes de la UE han dado instrucciones a la Comisión Europea para que tome medidas urgentes que garanticen el suministro de energía a precios asequibles.
> 
> 
> ...





> Los líderes de la UE han dado instrucciones a la Comisión Europea para que tome medidas urgentes que garanticen el suministro de energía a precios asequibles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



OOOooooo, ¿en serio?.

¿Alguien se ha molestado en preguntar a la TERMODINÁMICA si está de acuerdo?.


----------



## NPI (24 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tio, pareces Yago.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOooooo, ¿en serio?.
> 
> ¿Alguien se ha molestado en preguntar a la TERMODINÁMICA si está de acuerdo?.



Estoy hasta los cojones que la termodinámica tenga razón vamos a hacer las cosas o inventarlas a nuestra manera, modo progre off


----------



## ordago (24 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El teletrabajo es una aberración muy adecuada para anular, bajar o derroer la productividad... algún caso puede ser adecuado, como base para la PRODUCCIÓN es otra gansada más de ingenuos pensadores... aportaría bien poco a la reducción del consumo.
> 
> Puntos de recarga, está bien, pero el problema es producir electricidad y almacenar y eso es tema largo y no a corto plazo... ya lo de ubicar puntos de recarga, tirar líneas, cambiar al coche eléctrico y tal; suponen inversiones inmensas y NO TENEMOS PASTA, vivimos de prestado o DEUDA...
> 
> ...



Tu no has trabajado ni trabajarás en la puta vida


----------



## Zhukov (24 Jun 2022)

Informe especial









Parte de guerra 24/06/2022 – Fin del caldero Gorskoye-Zolotoye


Mapa interactivo Situación general: Se han liberado Zolotoye y Gorskoye, la bolsa, un saliente dentro del saliente, tenía 5.000 soldados y ha caído tras aproximadamente un mes de combates en…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

Me acuerdo a más de uno afirmando los primeros días de la guerra, que cuando la guerra terminase, que todo iba a volver a la normalidad con Rusia como si nada hubiese pasado, en cuanto a relaciones comerciales y demás.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Principio de Hanlon :
> 
> "Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado por la estupidez"
> 
> Son tontas de bote actúan a impulsos sin pensar y no se dan cuenta de las implicaciones de sus acciones




De tontas nada. Lo saben perfectamente. Intentan mantener al rebaño tranquilo y amaestrado.

Desde que ví el vídeo del coronel retirado Richard Black me ha quedado más que claro que todos los políticos con altos cargos saben perfectamente lo que está pasando y las consecuencias de sus acciones.

Lo que no se imaginan es que la gente de la calle terminará dándose cuenta. Es lo que tiene el hambre y las penurias que tenemos a las puertas si no consiguen resolver esto a corto plazo y que el gas ruso nos siga llegando como antes (si es que eso fuera posible a estas alturas).

Vuelvo a colgar el vídeo. Imprescindible


----------



## NPI (25 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



*Chrystia Freeland *la perrita de *György Schwartz*


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me acuerdo a más de uno afirmando los primeros días de la guerra, que cuando la guerra terminase, que todo iba a volver a la normalidad con Rusia como si nada hubiese pasado, en cuanto a relaciones comerciales y demás.



Esto es a muerte. Los anglos saben que si pierden se les deshace el imperio como un azucarillo. Las sanciones seran eternas o hasta que uno de los dos caiga.

Lo que pasa es que el mundo ha cambiado mucho, los chinos, los indios, iran, son ya más comprando que todo occidente.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## piru (25 Jun 2022)

Tb tienen el camión minero más grande:














▷ Camión Minero más Grande del Mundo - 【Maquinaria Pesada】


El día de hoy les quiero comentar del camión minero más grande del mundo. Éste equipo tiene dimensiones descomunales se trata del gigante Bieloruso.




maqpe.com


----------



## Zhukov (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Espero que a Crimea, como buen patriota



No, este año no voy a Crimea, se va mi mujer con las niñas y su madre, sólo me voy una semana a Andalucía.

Se han puesto los billetes de avión tan caros y tan complicado el viaje que este año me quedo en casa.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Jun 2022)

Hay que ser ciertamente imbécil para enfrentarte a China justo en el mismo momento en que te estás enfrentando frontalmente con Rusia.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> se viene otro "problemilla" con otra putilla, Noruega impide el acceso a la colonia rusa de Barentsburg que está donde Cristo perdió el gorro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100984
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. No tenía ni idea, gracias.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A los españoles, franceses, belgas, alemanes, ingleses, japoneses, etc...etc... A mucha gente.



¿A los españoles? mentiroso. El mundo era un lodazal de injusticias que practicaban todos. TODOS, pobre ignorante o mentiroso a conciencia. Y fue España la primera nación europea que allanó tales prácticas convirtiendo en compatriotas a los naturales de las tierras que conquistaba, las cuales pasaban a ser provincias españolas, no colonias. Y mientras el resto de Europa nos criticaba por obedecer a nuestra Reina y desposarnos con ellos, tanto hombres como mujeres. Y España hizo universidades y colegios y hospitales y los nuevos españoles disfrutaron de ellos. Y la prosperidad de las ciudades españolas al otro lado del Atlántico, era superior a las españolas y europeas.

Y volviendo a lo del TODOS, no había en la Tierra pueblo o nación que no practicara la esclavitud. Y eran los mismos negros los que tomaban secuestrados a otros negros de otras razas para venderlos a los traficantes de esclavos. Y lo mismo hacían los moros; Y los chinos; Y los japoneses; TODOS. Y España fue la primera nación en esos siglos que cambió la forma de hacer las cosas, llevando prosperidad en lugar de aniquilación y latrocinio.

Es obvio que tú no eres español. Debes de ser algún hispanoamericano resentido, ignorante y remamado de leer mentiras de la Leyenda Negra. Lo que está claro, es que eres un enemigo de España y un agente, lo sepas o no, de los anglosajones. Para ensuciar y llevar más odio y cizaña entre nosotros. Ya te tengo bien calado. Y ahora te vas al ignore por ser una basura humana.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No tienes en cuenta la mano que mece la cuna, pero estar, está. Mis disculpas por el aparente fuera de tiesto. Prosigo con Ukronia.



Error. Tuve como 'propietarios' de esa mano a los judíos muchos años. Esas cosas que crees que desconozco, las tengo muy leídas, como la mayoría que se interese lo mínimo. Pero luego, gracias a algo hermoso que me sucedió en estos mismos foros, reflexioné. Entonces empecé a darme cuenta de que los judíos eran la cabeza de turco ideal. Y con eso no pretendo negar que exista cierta élite entre ellos que sí está enmarranada con todo esto. Pero igual la hallaremos entre católicos, protestantes, musulmanes, indús, ortodoxos, ateos y de todas y cada una de las facciones y grupos de poder religioso, político, económico o racial de este mundo.

Cuando me paré a pensar, entonces me di cuenta de que era demasiado evidente eso de la conspiración judía. Demasiado. Nunca olvidemos que esta gentuza siempre, siempre, siempre, tiene preparado un cabeza de turco para echarle la mierda encima.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Jun 2022)

Pequeño _off topic_ (no es bélico "militar"), aunque sí forma parte del asunto, en su dimensión económica.

Por supuestos, esta noticia, del día 15 de junio:
*Ikea desmonta su presencia en Rusia: vende sus 4 fábricas y liquida inventario*








Ikea desmonta su presencia en Rusia: vende sus 4 fábricas y liquida inventario


La empresa escandinava subraya, en el marco de una "nueva fase de reducción de sus operaciones", que sus dos oficinas logísticas en Moscú y en Minsk estarán cerradas "de manera permanente".




www.lainformacion.com





NO TIENE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA QUE VER con esta otra noticia del día 24 de junio:
*Ikea sube los precios en España ante el aumento de los costes*








Ikea sube los precios en España ante el aumento de los costes


Ikea ha comenzado a subir los precios de determinados productos en España esta semana para ajustarlos al incremento de los costes ante las presiones inflacionistas que se están produciendo en el complejo contexto actual.



www.eleconomista.es





O sea, por razones meramente políticas, prescindes de 4 fabricas propias de costes reducidísimos, y cierras puertas con uno de los más importantes productores mundiales de madera (a bajo costo), pero como dicen en el articulo, la culpa es de:
"*la evolución macroeconómica"*
(y si hubiesen dicho la pertinaz sequía y el contubernio judeo-masónico, también les habría servido...)
(Nota: IKEA, desde hace MUCHOS años SIEMPRE mantenía precios, o incluso cuando la cosa ya iba amortizada, los bajaba. Esto es ABSOLUTAMENTE inédito)
(Nota 2: IKEA aun no ha explicado cuanto dinero piensa "invertir" -perder- por su salida de Rusia. Todos los que salen, lo hacen "invirtiendo" -perdiendo- significativas cantidades. Supongo que eso piensan cobrarlo incrementado precios)


----------



## subaru (25 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, este año no voy a Crimea, se va mi mujer con las niñas y su madre, sólo me voy una semana a Andalucía.
> 
> Se han puesto los billetes de avión tan caros y tan complicado el viaje que este año me quedo en casa.



Sigo tu blog a diario y se agradece la aportación aunque a veces la información se me hace demasiado espesa.

Por otro lado, me parece una temeridad que tu mujer se meta con las niñas en plena zona de guerra...


----------



## Nefersen (25 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor que le puede suceder a un soldado ucraniano es rendirse o ser capturado. De esa manera está seguro de haber salvado la vida y la guerra habrá acabado para él.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Sigo tu blog a diario y se agradece la aportación aunque a veces la información se me hace demasiado espesa.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece una temeridad que tu mujer se meta con las niñas en plena zona de guerra...



Y yo creo que tiene más peligro Zhukov en Andalucía persiguiendo señoras con vestidos de lunares y castañuelas, corriendo tras ellas mientras sostiene una copa de vino con la derecha y un pinsho de tortilla de patata en la otra.


----------



## SanRu (25 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, este año no voy a Crimea, se va mi mujer con las niñas y su madre, sólo me voy una semana a Andalucía.
> 
> Se han puesto los billetes de avión tan caros y tan complicado el viaje que este año me quedo en casa.



Mi mujer y mi hija se van a Serbia la semana que viene y yo no voy tampoco este año. Vivo en Andalucía (Cádiz). Si vienes cerca, privado y nos vemos.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (25 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> A lo mejor se descolonizan solos.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/06/20/texas-gop-platform-secession-theocracy/



Recuerdo/ hay que matar más anglos y gusanos, y así el mundo volverá al equilibrio.

Es una ley karmika


----------



## Salgado Solitario (25 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No creas *en la izquierda siempre hay gente que aunque ocupe asiento, sigue en contra de la OTAN. En las bancadas de Vox , son unanimes en el apoyo.*
> 
> De todas formas es triste, debieron dejar de apoyar al gobierno hace tiempo. Claro que entonces los crujiran los medios, pero con eso hay que contar y hacer lo que se debe hacer.
> 
> Los que hubiean alzado la voz como Rodriguez , han sido expulsados de congreso. Siempre pueden tirar de algun truño , y con la colaboración del psoe saltarse la voluntad popular.






delhierro dijo:


> ¿ en que quedamos son "romanticos" o coherentes ? Evidentemente son los coherentes, y los hay, en el resto del arco nadie. Creo que pasa lo mismo en toda europa, solo los comunistas, o rojeras con otros nombres se han opuesto. Lo mismo hay alguna excepción en la ultraderecha que no he visto.



En Holanda mismamente hubo un partido de derechas que fue quien levantó la liebre sobre los 800millones de *elensky en Panamá.
Y en España solo el diputado del BNG (que están hasta los cojones de Podemos) y otro más (creo que el Baldovi) fueron los únicos que no aplaudieron al asterisco. Que ya ni debieran estar presentes, pero bueno.
Podemos, Bildus, Esquerras y demás guarradas aplaudieron todos toditos todos, con ganas y satisfacción.

Luego eso de decir que entre los míos (podemoguarradas) hay algo de disidencia pero entre los malos malososos (vocs) están todos vendidos al anglo es ya de fanatismo religioso.

Mire, a usted se le deben respetar las canas y el rango militar. Pero siempre que los hechos sean condicentes con tal merecimiento. Y por los disparates que dice muchas veces no es el caso.

Respétese a sí mismo mi coronel.
Respétese un poquito.

Ah, y el FN francés también está contra la OTAN. 
Entonces tenemos que la extrema derecha europea sí está denunciando los desmanes otanianos. 
Los comunistas portugueses y griegos, y los izquierdistas italianos también. 
Mientras tanto los montones de mierda aglutinados entorno a Podemos aplaudiendo como monos. Esa es la realidad por más vueltas que usted le pretenda dar.


----------



## Peineto (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Error. Tuve como 'propietarios' de esa mano a los judíos muchos años. Esas coas que crees que desconozco, las tengo muy leídas, como la mayoría que se interese lo mínimo. Pero luego, gracias algo hermoso que me sucedió en estos mismos foros, reflexioné. Entonces empecé a darme cuenta de que los judíos eran la cabeza de turco ideal. Y con eso no pretendo negar que exista cierta élite entre ellos que sí está enmarranada con todo esto. Pero igual la hallaremos entre católicos, protestantes, musulmanes, indús, ortodoxos, ateos y de todas y cada una de las facciones y grupos de poder religioso, político, económico o racial de este mundo.
> 
> Cuando me paré a pensar, entonces me di cuenta de que era demasiado evidente eso de la conspiración judía. Demasiado. Nunca olvidemos que esta gentuza siempre, siempre, siempre, tiene preparado un cabeza de turco para echarle la mierda encima.



Insisto en que estar, está, pero no es este el hilo para debatir el asunto.


----------



## raptors (25 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> me temo que colocaran a Medvedev en 2024 y Putin pasara a ser el presidente de la refundada neo-URSS , es decir del Estado de la Union, con al menos Rusia, Bielorusia, Kazajstan y lo que quede de Ucrania (Pequeña Rusia), tras retomar Rusia sus tierras primigenias y expulsar a Galicia y Volinia
> 
> espero que Medvedev haya aprendido , lo de Georgia en 2008, recien llegado a la presidencia, que le chafo de raiz la reeleccion
> 
> ...



_"*con al menos Rusia*, Bielorusia, Kazajstan y lo que quede de Ucrania..."_

Falto kirguistán...


----------



## raptors (25 Jun 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Según los informes, se trata de imágenes de un lanzamiento fallido de un misil del sistema de defensa aérea ruso desde Alchevsk, Óblast de Lugansk.




*Este video* me parece haberlo visto en el conflicto de siria... y no es un misil ruso... 

Corrijo la información....

_"Ese es el disparo fallido del Patriot en Riyahd - Arabia Saudita en el 2018 (búscalo como Patriot Missile Fail). Cómo se sabe que es un patriot y no un s-300? Muy simple, el disparo del s-300 es vertical y luego hace la curva mientras que el patriot lo hace diagonalmente (como en el video que muestras). Por qué el misil ruso se dispara primero verticalmente y luego hace la curva? Muy sencillo, porque de esa manera puede disparar hacia atrás sin tener que gastar combustible y tiempo mientras que el patriot tiene que girar (de allí que la tobera de empuje si falla da giros de 180 grados). Te puedo recomendar canales de telegram en donde desmienten cada uno de los videos de Ucrania (muchos son de victorias rusas que hacen pasar como Ucranianas)...."_


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Jun 2022)

Cositas

chulas


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Jun 2022)

Me da la impresión de que esta guerra es ir jugando al ratón y al gato, dando vueltas y vueltas, tomando y perdiendo zonas...para ir debilitando al contrario...cada uno tien e su estrategia de debilitación del contrario...Ucrania de momento tiene un suministro infinito de armas e incluso de hombres (ya que los países pueden facilitar el envío de docenas de miles de voluntarios)...Rusia parte de su superioridad para pensar que mandando un ejercito de 3ª siempre tendrá tiempo de aumentar su capacidad si la cosa se pone chunga, e ir redimensionando infinitamente (a + o -) su presencia. En cuanto a tropas hay miles de voluntarios de países aliados...si chna y/o india entran entran el mercado de voluntarios, el suministro también será inconmensurable.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Atonito (25 Jun 2022)

Esta imagen es todo un símbolo, un antes y un después, desde la caída de Unión Soviética, Rusia se sacude sus complejos y comienza a erguirse de nuevo.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me acuerdo a más de uno afirmando los primeros días de la guerra, que cuando la guerra terminase, que todo iba a volver a la normalidad con Rusia como si nada hubiese pasado, en cuanto a relaciones comerciales y demás.



Por desgracia es cierto y por desgracia no es solamente por la voluntad de la UE sino porque Rusia ha virado también hacía otros mundos comerciales y por desgracia aquí se acabo la energía y las matería primas asequibles y nos quedarán los hidroductos imaginarios de la cabeza de esta señora. El presente me da la razón y el futuro inmediato me la dará más y en un futuro medio con suerte habremos estabilizado la situación y contenido daño o igual no.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que esta guerra es ir jugando al ratón y al gato, dando vueltas y vueltas, tomando y perdiendo zonas...para ir debilitando al contrario...cada uno tien e su estrategia de debilitación del contrario...Ucrania de momento tiene un suministro infinito de armas e incluso de hombres (ya que los países pueden facilitar el envío de docenas de miles de voluntarios)...Rusia parte de su superioridad para pensar que mandando un ejercito de 3ª siempre tendrá tiempo de aumentar su capacidad si la cosa se pone chunga, e ir redimensionando infinitamente (a + o -) su presencia. En cuanto a tropas hay miles de voluntarios de países aliados...si chna y/o india entran entran el mercado de voluntarios, el suministro también será inconmensurable.



En realidad es así pero no por las dos partes ... Es rusia la que decide donde y cuando se producen las batallas a lo largo de todo el frente del Donbass y Ucrania la que debe responder al movimiento. La semana pasada cruzaron el Donets y avanzaron hacía Slavyanks por el Norte, esta semana toca Zolote y Lysichanks la semana que viene igual es continuar la operación de embolsamento de Adviivka (o como coño se escriba). Ucrania no hace sino contra ofensivas testimoniales nada serio y nada que perdure y normalmente intentando distraer fuerzas de otros frente spero no engaña a los rusos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (25 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues ya han tardado en darse cuenta. Ya no son mi héroes, hala por cortos.
> 
> Esto estaba cantado: a la vez que se armaba Ucrania se armaba la UE. No se puede permitir esos gastos y esa reconversion de industrias, energías que implican las sanciones y la carencia de ésta.
> 
> Está claro que Rusia ha fastidiado la política pirata de la OTAN y si además tira el euro... pues en ello estamos, el resto cuentos para dormir niños. Al mergen del Tío Sam, que tambien cuenta pero se podia haber toreado mejor si hubiese ganas de pararlo a partir de medio Europa(leyendo Alemania)



Pues eso indicaría que Rusia, si ha visto esa jugada, esté decidida a cerrar totalmente el grifo del gas a Europa si lo considera necesario, es decir, si Europa comienza a fabricar armas para una posible guerra con Rusia.
Y verás qué risas si llegado el momento Venezuela y compañía se ponen de acuerdo para dosificar sus entregas de petróleo a occidente para evitar la escalada armamentística

Ahora se entiende que se estén llevando trenes de mineral de hierro....

Lo dicho, mucho dolor nos espera causado por esta panda de avariciosos a los que no les basta negociar, sino que quieren poseer todo el planeta.
La ambición desmedida...

Igual me estoy pasando de frenada, pero es que veo la posibilidad ahí enfrente...

Quien tenga una huerta tiene un tesoro


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Medvedev siempre fue un puto atlantista amigo de los anglos y tiene una pinta de vender a su madre por 3 rublos que echa para atrás. Nunca he entendido la amistad entre este tipo y Putin.



Algo bueno tendrá Medvedev, aunque aquí nadie le pilla el punto y se ríen de él, la verdad.


subaru dijo:


> Sigo tu blog a diario y se agradece la aportación aunque a veces la información se me hace demasiado espesa.
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece una temeridad que tu mujer se meta con las niñas en plena zona de guerra...



Crimea no está en guerra. Coge un mapa


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Esta imagen es todo un símbolo, un antes y un después, desde la caída de Unión Soviética, Rusia se sacude sus complejos y comienza a erguirse de nuevo.



La realidad es que…la gente va ahora al burguer King en Moscu…


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Ucrania dice hoy, a través de su ministro de exteriores, que está lista para negociar


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Esta claro que las acciones de Lituania se hacen a instancias de EEUU. ¡¡Que se joda Europa!!
Lo mismo decir de la "decisión" de Canadá de no dejar que las turbinas vuelvan a sus dueños,
aunque eso no perjudique mucho a Rusia, pero si a Alemania. Patrushev está en Kaliningrado 
pasando revista para prepararse ante otros posibles ataques..



_* "Estamos hablando con Alemania, tratando de encontrar una vía 
a través de la cual podamos realmente permitir el flujo de gas", 
"Puede haber diferentes opciones que podamos estudiar".

Rusia está dispuesta a abastecer a la Unión Europea. Las turbinas 
tienen que ser devueltas tras el mantenimiento,*_
*el Kremlin esta semana.*
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Bishop (25 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> [...]
> 
> Aunque estas son rusas y se exportan o exportaban a los USA-



Y seguro que no tienen mierdas como las otras, para que tengas que estar pasando por caja cada dos por tres: capado de funciones y automantenimiento por software. Aún encima se quejan que todo eso se lo revientan los hackers rusos, con una mano a la espalda...


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (25 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El problema es la falta de visión estratégica.
> 
> Sí, es cierto que habiendo una necesidad, si un proveedor desaparece, otro proveedor puede aparecer y rellenar el hueco.
> Pero.... ¿Y si no funciona?
> ...



No creo que tengan que importar. Tienen sus propias maquinas y bastante potentes: KIROVETS TRACTORS - JSC Peterburgsky Tractorny Zavod

Y si no los pueden importar de su vecino y aliado: Minsk Tractor Works

Ferrotes!


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

La rutina de la guerra


Artículo Original: DonRF Ayer, el oponente distribuyó por medio de la prensa digital un mapa de posibles ataques, que no se limitan al territorio de la antigua Ucrania. No tengo ninguna duda de que…




slavyangrad.es











La rutina de la guerra


25/06/2022

Artículo Original: DonRF


Ayer, el oponente distribuyó por medio de la prensa digital un mapa de posibles ataques, que no se limitan al territorio de la antigua Ucrania. No tengo ninguna duda de que los bombardeos no se limitarán a ese territorio. Al menos en tres zonas, se han utilizado obuses estadounidenses de 155 milímetros en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. ¿Por qué no iban a usar también HIMARS? Lo harán, seguro que lo harán. No creo que vaya a ser en grandes ciudades, pero si Ucrania se jacta de cuántos ciudadanos ucranianos puede matar, para ellos los ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa no son más que polvo.

Mientras tanto, el conflicto se ha convertido en algo familiar e imperceptible en el campo informativo. Hay tres regiones de la Federación Rusa en lo que eso no es así. Se trata de Briansk, Kursk y Belgorod. Hay peligro potencial en Rostov y Vorónezh y habrá otras regiones. Para todas las demás, todo se limita a imágenes en las noticias. No es ni bueno ni malo, la vida es así. Cada persona ve lo que le afecta y lo que ve solo en la televisión es una imagen abstracta.

Pero las imágenes no son agradables para nosotros: una aeronave se estrelló en la región de Riazán. Según informó un portavoz a _RIA _Novosti, una víctima fue trasladada al hospital de Riazán y las demás al hospital clínico regional. Fue un accidente de un IL-76. El equipamiento que participa en el transporte se está gastando.

Según informó la RPL, la noche del viernes, las tropas ucranianas bombardearon las ciudad de Stajanov y las localidades de Brianka y Teplichnoe utilizando misiles Tochka-U [misma munición que se causó decenas de víctimas en Kramatorsk y en Donetsk en las primeras semanas de la guerra y por las que Ucrania acusó a Rusia, pese a que son las tropas de Kiev, no las tropas rusas las que usan esa munición-_Ed_]. Las tropas ucranianas también abrieron fuego contra la iglesia de la Anunciación en el distrito Kubishevsky de Donetsk. Un civil nacido en 1948 murió en el bombardeo. Dos personas más resultaron heridas.

Los bombardeos de la RPD y la RPL continúan. Es Donetsk la que más está sufriendo. Ucrania continúa golpeando objetivos _militares_: una iglesia y edificios residenciales. El jueves murió un niño de seis años que había resultado herido en los bombardeos de Makeevka.

Pero también hay puntos positivos: Gorskoe y Zolotoe son nuestros y el enemigo se ha retirado particularmente de Severodonetsk: “Tendremos que retirar a nuestras tropas de Severodonetsk porque no tiene sentido defender posiciones destruidas y el número de bajas aumenta”. El enemigo se retira explicando que la ciudad está destruida al 90% y que es hora de encargarse de Lisichansk. Para los residentes de otras ciudades, es un motivo para pensarse cuáles son sus perspectivas de futuro. Para las actuales autoridades, la Ucrania ideal es una montaña de cemento, ladrillos rotos y cadáveres en el sudeste y Lviv como parte de la Unión Europea.

Actualmente, la batalla se está produciendo en las afueras de Lisichansk. Además, hay ataques con misiles por parte de las fuerzas rusas en Krivoy Rog, Odessa y Nikolaev. Las posiciones enemigas cerca de Zaporozhie están siendo bombardeadas. Hay batallas cerca de Ugledar, donde el enemigo, que ha enviado reservas, trata de atacar. En Jerson se ha impedido un ataque terrorista.

En resumen, estamos avanzando y liberando ciudades. Eso es lo principal. La política informativa…no tenemos política informativa. Tenemos _analistas militares_ que quieren tener a los hijos de Azov, que quieren encarcelar a los voluntarios, hay guardianes y hay agoreros, pero no hay política informativa. ¿Pero es eso algo nuevo? Personalmente, he dejado de sorprenderme.

Volviendo al principio, el conflicto se está convirtiendo en rutina. Si todo va como está previsto, puede que sea algo bueno. ¿Y si no? ¿Si hace falta una movilización y ley marcial? Hay unos que piensan que podemos acabar con siete personas de un golpe y que al otro lado están los trabajadores ucranianos obligados a ir al frente por el régimen criminal de Zelensky. ¿Es eso lo que están diciendo los desertores ucranianos a los que se muestra por todo el país? Por supuesto que no. Las audiencias son importantes. Y los anuncios para los clientes.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Algo bueno tendrá Medvedev, aunque aquí nadie le pilla el punto y se ríen de él, la verdad.
> 
> 
> Crimea no está en guerra. Coge un mapa



Eso es cierto, pero está muy cerca de la zona de conflicto, no olvides la isla de las serpientes y el interés de montar armamento que podría alcanzar Crimea donado por los yankis. Yo hice un comentario en plan cachondeo, pero un poquito de razón tiene.


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

Las sanciones a Rusia funcionan y los precios se disparan,, oh, wait.
Jodete Putin 


Los precios han estado cayendo en Rusia durante tres semanas seguidas

Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por Rosstat.

Por ejemplo, del 11 al 17 de junio, el azúcar en promedio cayó un 2%, las verduras un 2,5% y el costo de un vuelo en clase económica un 8,7%. Más números están aquí.

Por primera vez este año, se registró una deflación semanal a mediados de mayo; desde entonces (durante las últimas cinco semanas), los precios de los bienes y servicios en la Federación Rusa han disminuido o se han mantenido sin cambios.

La inflación anual también se ha desacelerado en Rusia: a fines de la semana pasada ascendía al 16,42% frente al 16,69% de la semana anterior.

Anteriormente, la inflación en Rusia se pronosticaba al final del año y en un 20%, e incluso en un 25%. Ahora, según el asistente del presidente de la Federación Rusa, Oreshkin, se puede afirmar que no superará el 15%.

▪Mientras que en Rusia, atormentada por la presión de sanciones sin precedentes de Occidente, el período deflacionario lleva más de un mes, la situación en Europa es diferente.

Por ejemplo, en mayo, la inflación en la eurozona batió un récord histórico y no se va a quedar ahí.



Mientras en Europa y USA....


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Todo lo que has escrito remite a un libro considerado maldito que leí hace como treinta años o más. En aquel tiempo me pareció, cuando menos, extraño. Hoy merece la pena releerlo a tenor de lo que estamos viviendo, situándose en el espacio y tiempo de la época en que fue escrito.
> Su título, PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION.



Y ruso.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jun 2022)

Rendición o muerte en Zolote: unos 1.000 soldados ucranianos caen en la trampa rusa del Donbás


Las cuentas prorrusas hablaban de más de 10.000 soldados ucranianos que se habrían rendido al invasor, pero esa cifra es muy exagerada.




www.elespanol.com





Trust the plan

Esto es parte de la estrategia de Zelenski y la otan, mañana cae Moscú.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Lavrov:
*"El camino que han elegido los europeos nos recuerda al inicio de la II Guerra Mundial.*
_* Bajo sus banderas, Hitler reunió a parte importante, si no a la mayoría, de los países 
europeos para la guerra contra la Unión Soviética. Ahora, de igual manera, incluyendo
a UE y la OTAN, están reuniendo una coalición moderna para luchar, y en gran medida*_
* una "guerra" con la Federación Rusa. Vamos a analizar todo esto cuidadosamente".*

Lavrov no habla a humo de pajas. Analiza, revisa, verifica...tarda lo suyo,
pero cuando cabalga, ya no se detiene. El Sarmat, finalizando su despliegue
y operativo hacia finales de año. S-500 lo mismo. Otra razón para
establecer que la operación sea lenta. El tiempo de cocción tiene sus tiempos.
Apuremos entre seis y doce meses: EE.UU. lamiéndose sus heridas en Ucrania,
la economía USAna. derrumbándose, el malestar social efervescente
Será un tiempo interesante.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> En Holanda mismamente hubo un partido de derechas que fue quien levantó la liebre sobre los 800millones de *elensky en Panamá.
> Y en España solo el diputado del BNG (que están hasta los cojones de Podemos) y otro más (creo que el Baldovi) fueron los únicos que no aplaudieron al asterisco. Que ya ni debieran estar presentes, pero bueno.
> Podemos, Bildus, Esquerras y demás guarradas aplaudieron todos toditos todos, con ganas y satisfacción.
> 
> ...



Los que no aplaudieron CUP, BNG y Santiago. 
Compromis es el más otanista de todos, recuerdo perfectamente a Mónica Monster apoyar a la OTAN en Siria y Libia. 
De todos los progres y posmodernos Compromis es el más repugnante y de largo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

El mermao de Blinken en Alemania ayer:
* "Ucrania se defiende con extraordinario valor y resistencia, y Rusia ya ha perdido". *









Secretary Antony J. Blinken at a Press Availability - United States Department of State


SECRETARY BLINKEN: Good afternoon. Let me just start by saying how wonderful it is to be back in Germany for what is I think my sixth time as Secretary of State. There are reminders of my country’s partnership with Germany everywhere in this city, including right here in this building. This...




www.state.gov


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El día que muchos conciudadanos nuestros vean entrando por la ventana a una manada de moronegros y que los mismos se pongan a sodomizar a sus mujeres e hijas, seguirán diciendo que la culpa es de Putin...




No haga discriminación de genero (_que pedorro me ha quedado_) también se pasaran por la piedra a sus hijos y a ellos mismos si es necesario.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Jun 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Esta imagen es todo un símbolo, un antes y un después, desde la caída de Unión Soviética, Rusia se sacude sus complejos y comienza a erguirse de nuevo.



Es maravilloso ver el logo del Mierdonalds estrellado contra el suelo y hecho pedazos, hoy no almuerzo ni ceno...


----------



## Sony Crockett (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me acuerdo a más de uno afirmando los primeros días de la guerra, que cuando la guerra terminase, que todo iba a volver a la normalidad con Rusia como si nada hubiese pasado, en cuanto a relaciones comerciales y demás.



Claro que sí campeona,muy bien, arrinconando a Rusia y dándoles más motivos para no detener la ofensiva y quedarse con gran parte de Ucrania, 

Está claro que nos gobiernan unos putos psicópatas vendidos a oscuros intereses.


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

Les ha salido el tiro por la culata en el plano militar contra Rusia sabían que no había nada que hacer, pero se pensaban que poniendo sanciones económicas a Rusia iban a retirarse de Ucrania al poco. Me acuerdo de los primeros días ponían un día sanciones y no dejaban pasar ni un par de días, muchas veces ni un día para poner la siguiente tanda ahí vi que la estrategia de la Unión Europeda se iba al garete esa celeridad enorme en tomar medidas pensando que Rusia era Rumanía o España les ha estallado en la cara. Cuando Rusia tome TODO el Donbass en verano, ahí se verá lo que pasa, si Ucrania decide acabar con esto y firmar lo que le propuso Rusia el primer día o tener un conflicto perpetuo. Es decir parar la guerra pero no negociar nada.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cositas
> 
> chulas



chulísimas desfigurao, anda tira pa slaviansk que es la próxima parada


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## rober713 (25 Jun 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> No, este año no voy a Crimea, se va mi mujer con las niñas y su madre, sólo me voy una semana a Andalucía.
> 
> Se han puesto los billetes de avión tan caros y tan complicado el viaje que este año me quedo en casa.



Turkish Airlines se estan pasando un huevo, tienen el cuasimonopolio via Estambul y con la excusa del petroleo le han metido una buena clavada a los precios


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

Perdonad si repito algo pero estuve un par de días ausente

Visto en Polonia:










Explícito


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski, 3 meses para comprender la realidad completa.

Marzo: * *"Está claro que Ucrania no es un miembro de la OTAN*. Lo entendemos. Hemos escuchado durante años que hay una supuesta política de puertas abiertas, pero *ya hemos oído que no podemos entrar".*

*Junio:* *"Pertenecer a la UE es nuestro Everest*: lo conseguiremos". En un mensaje difundido en Telegram, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, explica que el estatus de país "candidato" para el ingreso en la UE otorgado a Ucrania "no ha caído del cielo".
El camino hacia la membresía plena, señala, aún es largo. Pero el líder ucraniano dice tener confianza: "*Hemos recorrido 7.000 metros y no pararemos: llegaremos a nuestro Everest".*


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Turkish Airlines se estan pasando un huevo, tienen el cuasimonopolio via Estambul y con la excusa del petroleo le han metido una buena clavada a los precios



Han subido precio en muchos destinos, entre el 50% y el 100%. En Estambul no sé pero la subida ha sido bastante en casi todos los destinos. Si antes un destino europeo te costaba ida una persona 70€ ahora te cuesta 140€.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso es cierto, pero está muy cerca de la zona de conflicto, no olvides la isla de las serpientes y el interés de montar armamento que podría alcanzar Crimea donado por los yankis. Yo hice un comentario en plan cachondeo, pero un poquito de razón tiene.



tienes bastantes más probabilidades de morir apuñalado en madrid o Barcelona, que de morir en Crimea.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Turkish Airlines se estan pasando un huevo, tienen el cuasimonopolio via Estambul y con la excusa del petroleo le han metido una buena clavada a los precios



Ten en cuenta que el 90% de los vuelos rusos a Europa van por Turquía y por Turkish.
ya he comentado que yo he pillado un vuelo a Paris vía Qatar y Marruecos, y han sido más de 1500 euros. Solo la ida, que tengo que volver


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

Así están los sodados ucras que quedan, en el suelo y rezando a su Dios.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Les ha salido el tiro por la culata en el plano militar contra Rusia sabían que no había nada que hacer, pero se pensaban que poniendo sanciones económicas a Rusia iban a retirarse de Ucrania al poco. Me acuerdo de los primeros días ponían un día sanciones y no dejaban pasar ni un par de días, muchas veces ni un día para poner la siguiente tanda ahí vi que la estrategia de la Unión Europeda se iba al garete esa celeridad enorme en tomar medidas pensando que Rusia era Rumanía o España les ha estallado en la cara. Cuando Rusia tome TODO el Donbass en verano, ahí se verá lo que pasa, si Ucrania decide acabar con esto y firmar lo que le propuso Rusia el primer día o tener un conflicto perpetuo. Es decir parar la guerra pero no negociar nada.



Por el bien de Rusia, espero que ahora la Federación exija mucho más de lo que exigía en febrero…


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

banderas:


----------



## rober713 (25 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Si señor, con la bandera de Tatarstan......todas las republicas de la Federacion juntas y con el mismo objetivo


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Jun 2022)

Es super ridículo que unos mercenarios skin heads eslavos se hayan puesto de nombre "wagner". Es como los cubanos que le ponen al niño usnaivi o gitanos que le ponen nombres de actores americanos a sus larvas.


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que el 90% de los vuelos rusos a Europa van por Turquía y por Turkish.
> ya he comentado que yo he pillado un vuelo a Paris vía Qatar y Marruecos, y han sido más de 1500 euros. Solo la ida, que tengo que volver



Menuda vuelta para ir a París. No te salía mejor un Moscú Estambul París. Me imagino si has pillado eso es porque no tenías más opciones. De vuelta iría a Riga, Tallin o Helsinki y de allí San Petersburgo y pillar un tren o avión a Moscú o tirar por Estambul Moscú.


----------



## rober713 (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> tienes bastantes más probabilidades de morir apuñalado en madrid o Barcelona, que de morir en Crimea.



Lo de viajar a Crimea el mayor inconveniente que le veo es posible cancelacion de vuelos para regresar y en caso de imprevistos graves como mandar una cantidad importante de dinero, el resto sin problemas, en el espacio aereo de Crimea no entra ni una mosca y en cuanto a sabotajes....cuantos ha habido hasta ahora? Y si a alguien se le ocurriera cosas raras sabe que la respuesta seria vaporizar Kiev, o mejor aun, vaporizar Lvov


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

De la información recibida de una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, se supo que hoy en Nikolaev como resultado de los bombardeos se acabó con:

El puesto de mando de la brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el gimnasio No. 25 (Coordenadas: 46.964138, 31.973662);

El puesto de mando de la brigada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el aeródromo de Kulbakino (Coordenadas: 47.256332, 32.818880);

Como resultado, más de 60 oficiales de las brigadas en la zona de Jerson fueron eliminados.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (25 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Es maravilloso ver el logo del Mierdonalds estrellado contra el suelo y hecho pedazos, hoy no almuerzo ni ceno...



Todos los payasos me hacen reir, menos Ronald Mc Donald que me hace engordar

No la echaran de menos


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов хранения


ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов длительного хранения.




anna-news.info





Los ucranianos enviando material al frente ..... EN TREN. El pais es grande, no se quiere arriesgar la aviación pero todo eso va a pasar por uno de los 4 o 5 fuentes ferroviarios sobre el Dnieper.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

En Avdiivka fueron atacadas posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов хранения
> 
> 
> ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов длительного хранения.
> ...




Es una guerra rara no le des más vueltas si todavía quedan puentes es porque Rusia no quiere tirarlos. No hace falta usar aviación con mísiles te los tiran sin problemas.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es una guerra rara no le des más vueltas si todavía quedan puentes es porque Rusia no quiere tirarlos. No hace falta usar aviación con mísiles te los tiran sin problemas.



Eso lo tengo claro. Veremos al final si tiene sentido, porque alarga las batallas y los muertos propios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Un militar de la unidad de fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y un pequeño amigo de su unidad durante la liberación de una población en el Donbass.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

*Día 24*

TGK ucraniano - Residente:

⚡#Información privilegiada
Nuestra fuente en el OP comunicó que la Oficina del Presidente no dio la orden de retirada de Zolote a tiempo y las tropas de las AFU cerca de Ray-Aleksandrovka y Loskutovka se retiraron por su cuenta bajo la presión de las tropas rusas. Según el Estado Mayor hasta 1.000 soldados del ejército ucraniano ahora están rodeados y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pueden organizar su liberación.

⚡#Información privilegiada
Nuestra fuente en el OP explicó que Zaluzhny le comunicó a Zelensky la imposibilidad de retirar las tropas de Lisichansk sin pérdida; la situación es crítica y cercana al cerco. El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania acusó al centro político de influencia de retrasar las órdenes de retirada de tropas a Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. El simbolismo fingido y la manipulación de las consignas “Salvemos a nuestro pueblo del Azot” llevó a que se cercara a un grupo de 8.000 personas y 700 equipos.

⚡#Información privilegiada
Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que esta mañana una columna de vehículos intentó abrirse paso desde Lisichansk a Bakhmut pero fue completamente destruida por aviones y artillería rusos. Las tropas pueden retirarse de Lisichansk sin pérdidas solo en pequeños grupos y el equipo pesado debe destruirse para que no caiga en manos del enemigo.


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso lo tengo claro. Veremos al final si tiene sentido, porque alarga las batallas y los muertos propios.



Claro que la quiere alargar, les faltan soldados y tiran con toda la milicia de las repúblicas del donbass. Vamos si Rusia quiere mete medio millón de soldados y se acaba la guerra mañana su estrategia es a lo sirio. Lentos dejar al enemigo que se arme pero ir conseguiendo objetivos sin prisa pero sin pausa. Si se está hablando de guerra todo el año, no solo el verano.


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

⚡De la información recibida de una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, se supo que hoy en Nikolaev, como resultado de las huelgas, se destruyó lo siguiente:

el puesto de mando de la brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el gimnasio No. 25 (Coordenadas: 46.964138, 31.973662);

el puesto de mando de la brigada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el aeródromo de Kulbakino (Coordenadas: 47.256332, 32.818880);

Como resultado del daño por fuego, más de 60 oficiales de los departamentos de brigada y equipos de control de tropas en la dirección de Kherson fueron destruidos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Reportaje fotográfico de los corresponsales de anna_news en Gorsky⚡

Unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Luhansk y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa liberaron la ciudad de Gorskoe.

El enemigo huyó abandonando las armas, municiones y equipos militares suministrados por Occidente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

En la LPR se informa que algunas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rodeadas se quitaron los uniformes, se cambiaron a ropa de civil y están tratando de escapar del caldero de Gorsky bajo la apariencia de civiles.


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es una guerra rara no le des más vueltas si todavía quedan puentes es porque Rusia no quiere tirarlos. No hace falta usar aviación con mísiles te los tiran sin problemas.



A lo mejor al final los tiran los nazis huyendo, no entiendo a Putiniano .


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

En el caldero de Gorsky, fue capturado el conocido propagandista ucraniano Butkevich el cual se hizo pasar por un "activista de los derechos humanos".

Un kieviano, hijo de intelectuales soviéticos. Recibió educación superior en la Facultad de Filosofía de la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko de Kyiv. Más tarde recibió una Maestría en Artes estudiando antropología aplicada en la Universidad de Sussex (Reino Unido). Trabajó como periodista en canales de toda Ucrania y la BBC británica.

Durante el Euromaidán fue uno de los principales presentadores de Hromadsky TV, trabajando activamente para preparar el golpe de estado.
En enero de este año organizó acciones en Kyiv en apoyo de la Revolución Estatal en Kazajistán. Antes de eso se destacó en el apoyo de los eventos que pedían el derrocamiento de Lukashenko en Bielorrusia.
Valiosa captura.

boris rozhin


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

No me compare la Iglesia bizantina con la Iglesia pederástica del septimo niño española.


----------



## Julc (25 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es super ridículo que unos mercenarios skin heads eslavos se hayan puesto de nombre "wagner". Es como los cubanos que le ponen al niño usnaivi o gitanos que le ponen nombres de actores americanos a sus larvas.



Los nazis morenitos de burbuja os llamaríais "Maluma", "Camela" o "Rosalía".


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Los residentes de Makeevka (DPR) llevan flores y juguetes a un memorial espontáneo cerca de la escuela No. 56, donde una niña de seis años resultó gravemente herida como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el 21 de junio.

Los médicos lucharon por la vida de Alina Grebennikova durante más de un día, pero ayer la niña murió, informó la administración de la ciudad.


----------



## ransomraff (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que el 90% de los vuelos rusos a Europa van por Turquía y por Turkish.
> ya he comentado que yo he pillado un vuelo a Paris vía Qatar y Marruecos, y han sido más de 1500 euros. Solo la ida, que tengo que volver



Sería factible cruzar a las repúblicas bálticas o finlandia en coche??


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Parece que la disputa entre Ze-Office y el Estado Mayor sobre las tropas en Severodonetsk-Lisichansk ha concluido. Hoy Zaluzhny determinó que ya no es posible retirar tropas de allí sin pérdidas.
Dado que hay alrededor de 8.000 militantes y al menos 700 piezas de equipo en el entorno operativo, es obvio que los nazis tendrán que soportar otra derrota en el futuro cercano lo que probablemente desmoralizará a las formaciones ucranianas que aún luchan y puede provocar un efecto dominó.
GuerraDonbass


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es una guerra rara no le des más vueltas si todavía quedan puentes es porque Rusia no quiere tirarlos. No hace falta usar aviación con mísiles te los tiran sin problemas.



No es que sea rara, es que realmente no sabemos los objetivos de Putin. Ni los rusos lo saben.


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No es que sea rara, es que realmente no sabemos los objetivos de Putin. Ni los rusos lo saben.



Es una guerra híbrida donde lo menos importante es el campo de batalla. Ellos miran otras cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El otro día unidades del grupo "O" cerraron el cerco alrededor del grupo Zoloto-Gorsk de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
Entre los muchos militantes ucranianos que se rindieron estaban los militares del batallón 210 "Berlingo". Este batallón llegó al pueblo de Mirnaya Dolina para detener la huida de militantes ucranianos a la LPR. Los prisioneros contaron cómo su columna fue destruida por la artillería rusa inmediatamente después de llegar al pueblo. Ahora, limpiando el pueblo, los combatientes del grupo "O" pudieron encontrar el lugar de destrucción de los nazis.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Hay que joder a Putin:


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me compare la Iglesia bizantina con la Iglesia pederástica del septimo niño española.



Sólo hay dos opciones: (a) estás obsesionado porque sobrevivieron a la guerra civil que provocasteis los rojos. ,(b) te violó un cura maricón de niño.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Jun 2022)

El "bien común" no existe


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101378
> 
> 
> Los residentes de Makeevka (DPR) llevan flores y juguetes a un memorial espontáneo cerca de la escuela No. 56, donde una niña de seis años resultó gravemente herida como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el 21 de junio.
> ...



Enlace?


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sólo hay dos opciones: (a) estás obsesionado porque sobrevivieron a la guerra civil que provocasteis los rojos. ,(b) te violó un cura maricón de niño.



¿Cuando fué la primera intentona de golpe de estado contra la república de Sanjurjo? La iglesia españole violaba niños desde su fundación y después del la GC continuó haciéndolo, y si tiene razón, los curas son maricones, cosas del celibato.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

⚡⚡⚡#Adentro
Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que la Oficina del Presidente instruyó a Zaluzhny a transferir todas las reservas de las zona Nikolaev/Odessa/Kharkov para un contraataque en Severodonetsk.

Residente de TGK en Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

La ofensiva en el Donbass plantea la cuestión de las reservas de Rusia con toda su severidad.

A pesar de los éxitos locales, la derrota de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cuadra.
Las unidades ucranianas se retiran a las líneas preparadas.

Las fuerzas del siguiente escalón del frente se concentran en la frontera de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Paralelamente, hay una transferencia de fuerzas desde las regiones occidentales hacia el Sur.

La parte rusa se enfrenta a la perspectiva de un contraataque, que puede ocurrir como parte de una operación compleja simultáneamente en varias direcciones.

Hay una alta probabilidad de una crisis en la dirección de Donetsk.

A pesar de las declaraciones de propaganda, es más probable que las unidades ucranianas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas sean más exprimidas que derrotadas.

La razón principal es la falta de fuerzas, que no permite concentrar los esfuerzos en las áreas adecuadas.

Actualmente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están concentrando fuerzas en el área de Pavlovka con el objetivo de contraatacar en dirección a Donetsk.

Hay información no verificada sobre el movimiento de unidades de al menos cuatro brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Zaporozhye.

La retaguardia: el SBU está limpiando activamente el territorio de las regiones de Donbass, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporozhye para preservar el secreto de la dirección y el volumen de la transferencia de reservas.

Paralelamente, hay una transferencia de unidades desde la frontera de Bielorrusia en dirección a Nikolaev.

Esto confirma la información sobre la entrada inminente en el territorio de Ucrania de las fuerzas armadas polacas.

Los acontecimientos se están acelerando y estamos viendo un fuerte aumento en el ritmo de la operación por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Hay un fortalecimiento de la línea defensiva en Donbass con un fortalecimiento simultáneo de una dirección peligrosa para Donetsk.

Paralelamente, Kyiv fortalece la dirección de Nikolaev, preparando una contraofensiva en el sur.

Todo esto entra en una resonancia crítica con la rutinización del conflicto del lado ruso.

Ucrania está luchando en serio y se está preparando para una contraofensiva, buscando capturar la región de Kherson y crear una crisis cerca de Donetsk.

Según estos planes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están poniendo en funcionamiento varios lotes de armas occidentales, donde los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Himars ocupan un lugar especial.

Nadie va a seguirle el juego a Rusia.

La pregunta clave es si Rusia tiene la fuerza suficiente para resistir las reservas acumuladas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que actualmente se están transfiriendo desde las regiones central y occidental de Ucrania.

Genshab TGK


----------



## alexforum (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que el 90% de los vuelos rusos a Europa van por Turquía y por Turkish.
> ya he comentado que yo he pillado un vuelo a Paris vía Qatar y Marruecos, y han sido más de 1500 euros. Solo la ida, que tengo que volver



Yo voy via Estambul en agosto, un mes. Ida y vuelta málaga - Estambul - moscu por 800 euros. Comprado hace un mes.

Estuve estudiando el tema de ir a estoni o Finlandia y luego cruzar a Rusia vía bus pero creo que si no eres ruso no se puede (o podía…) no por la guerra sino por temas de virus pero no lo sé bien. No obstante, la diferencia de precio no me compensaba mucho la paliza (ya que yo voy a Moscú y no a Peter…) prefiero pagar hostiazo de dinero por tranquilidad …


----------



## Pato Sentado (25 Jun 2022)

En mi pueblo hay un Kirovets enorme de esos articulados. Lo usan para, entre otras cosas, sacar las cosechadoras que se atascan en el arrozal


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Reportaje fotográfico



Ya lo he visto hacer más veces y hasta uno me lo explicó pero no entendí nada. La informática no es lo mio. 

Sigo sin comprender como algunos os las apañáis para subir más de 5 imágenes por post que es el límite actualmente establecido, desde que lo recortó Calopez no hace mucho. Antes eran 15 o 20 fotografías. Entiendo también por esto que es una pequeña "trampa" para saltarse ese tope legal establecido por el calvo puesto que por defecto y siguiendo el cauce habitual el sistema no permite subir más de 5 imágenes.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Últimas actualizaciones sobre #Ukraine crisis: -- jefe de la ONU insta a reintegrar alimentos y productos fertilizantes de Ucrania y Rusia en los mercados mundiales -- primer ministro italiano dice que la UE podría convocar una cumbre extraordinaria sobre #GLOBALink energética


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

¿Recuerdan, las sanciones están "aplastando la economía rusa"
Romerales. y "el rublo está reducido a escombros"?
Saca otra ronda, que estamos acabando con ellos, Romerales.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (25 Jun 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Los nazis morenitos de burbuja os llamaríais "Maluma", "Camela" o "Rosalía".



Grandes argumentos como diría @xicomalo


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Interesante artículo sobre la Isla de la Serpiente 
de M. K. Bhadrakumar en Indian Punchline:

*"Claramente, la OTAN se está preparando para una gran lucha por Odessa. 
La batalla en curso por la Isla de la Serpiente es sintomática de ello".*

El sur de Ucrania es la prioridad en la planificación de la OTAN


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que joder a Putin:



Jodete Putin ... Tenemos imbeciles al mando y esta tarde nos lo van a confirmar porque se viene gran decreto de crisis o no se que pollas y charla Antonio como en los tiempos del bichovirus.. Mas impresora y que no pare la fiesta nunca. Me ire a pasear al bosque largamente, simplemente imaginarme al hijo de puta que esta arruinando nuesro futuro con su pose delante de las camaras me provocan ganas de ser violento y ya voy teniendo una edad en la que uno no puede repartir mucho.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Jun 2022)

Decenas de millares de toneladas de trigo fueron quemadas por los ucranianos en el puerto de Mariupol antes de que fuera conquistado.


----------



## ferrys (25 Jun 2022)

A France24 le crecen los enanos. Los ucranianos no quieren evacuar y esperan a los rusos con las manos abiertas.
Los globareporteros no entienden nada. Que pedrada por Dios.


----------



## arriondas (25 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es super ridículo que unos mercenarios skin heads eslavos se hayan puesto de nombre "wagner". Es como los cubanos que le ponen al niño usnaivi o gitanos que le ponen nombres de actores americanos a sus larvas.



No te creas. Wagner tenía un buen recuerdo de su estancia en Rusia, sus conciertos en Moscú y San Petersburgo tuvieron una gran acogida. Años más tarde confesó a sus amigos que si algún día tenía que dejar su hogar en Bayreuth, sería para hacer otro viaje a Rusia.

Wagner tiene el Sambenito que tiene, pero no era distinto a otros compositores. Como el francés Vincent D'Indy, que era incluso más antisemita que él. Porque Francia, a pesar de su imagen como país de Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité, también se las trae.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Jun 2022)

*BRVVVVVVVTALISIMO: ALEMANIA PRESIONA AL G7 PARA QUE SE CANCELEN POLÍTICAS CONTRA EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO DEBIDO A LA CRISIS ENERGÉTICA*


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

⚡Urgente⚡Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de salir del caldero en Gorsky y Zolote⚡

Los restos del grupo neonazi derrotado en Gorsky y Zolotoy están tratando de romper el cerco a través de las afueras del noreste de Gorsky en el área de ul. Estepa. Así lo informan las fuentes del proyecto wargonzo en el frente de Donbas.

Destacamentos separados de militantes ucranianos recorren los campos, donde son socavados masivamente por sus propias minas.

Detalles muy pronto.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Este sí tiene claro que esto no es ninguna conspiración judía y apunta a los verdaderos responsables. Menos mal... aunque debo decir para ser sincero, que ojala no lleguemos a esos extremos y nunca un arma nuclear tenga que ser usada contra nadie. Al fin y al cabo, gente buena la hay en todas partes. Sé que son deseos vanos, no me lo recordéis.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов хранения
> 
> 
> ВСУ отправляет на фронт технику со складов длительного хранения.
> ...



Y así estará perfectamente ubicado ante las fuerzas rusas para su posterior captura o destrucción.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Ya lo he visto hacer más veces y hasta uno me lo explicó pero no entendí nada. La informática no es lo mio.
> 
> Sigo sin comprender como algunos os las apañáis para subir más de 5 imágenes por post que es el límite actualmente establecido, desde que lo recortó Calopez no hace mucho. Antes eran 15 o 20 fotografías. Entiendo también por esto que es una pequeña "trampa" para saltarse ese tope legal establecido por el calvo puesto que por defecto y siguiendo el cauce habitual el sistema no permite subir más de 5 imágenes.



Hola. No he hecho absolutamente nada. Simplemente he subido las fotos una a una. No me dió ningún problema. Desconocía siquiera que existiese tal límite.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuando fué la primera intentona de golpe de estado contra la república de Sanjurjo? La iglesia españole violaba niños desde su fundación y después del la GC continuó haciéndolo, y si tiene razón, los curas son maricones, cosas del celibato.



Los monjes ortodoxos y por tanto los obispos que son exclusivamente escogidos entre ellos, también son célibes. Así que si por ser célibes 'los curas son maricones', también, según su criterio, deberían serlo los monjes y obispos ortodoxos. Dicho de otra forma, su discurso carece de lógica.

Por mi parte estoy en contra del celibato. Todos los apóstoles estaban casados y en los evangelios solo se RECOMIENDA el celibato si uno se ve capaz de sobrellevarlo, sino: que se case. Y ahora sigamos con la guerra y apartemos los asuntos que nada tienen que ver y más cuando sirven de motivo de discusión entre nosotros. Tomemos ejemplo de los rusos, donde creyentes y ateos, izquierdistas y derechistas, luchan juntos por el bien de su patria. La cizaña solo beneficia al poder anglosajón.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuando fué la primera intentona de golpe de estado contra la república de Sanjurjo? La iglesia españole violaba niños desde su fundación y después del la GC continuó haciéndolo, y si tiene razón, los curas son maricones, cosas del celibato.



Que la guerra civil la provocaron los rojos te lo dice cualquier abuelo que vivió la época. 

Por mí, a los curas maricones pederastas los pueden colgar, como a cualquier maricón pederasta. Pero éstos no sólo se esconden en la curia, sino en muchas capas de la sociedad, como en la educación y por supuesto en la política.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Lo último del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:

1. En Konstantinovka, los ataques con cohetes eliminaron hasta 80 mercenarios polacos, 20 vehículos blindados de combate y 8 MLRS. Además, 3 Hurricanes fueron destruidos.
2. Más de 300 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, mercenarios extranjeros y 35 unidades de armas pesadas fueron destruidas en la región de Nikolaev.
3. Durante el día más de 780 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron eliminados como resultado de ataques de artillería, aviación y misiles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

La huida de los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk está llegando a su fin. Kadyrov anuncia la liberación de rehenes en la planta de Azot y el aeropuerto de Severodonetsk. También hay limpieza en el pueblo de Borovskoye.


----------



## pemebe (25 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Los guardias nacionales explican los motivos de su retirada de Sievierodonetsk*
SÁBADO, 25 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 09:05


IRYNA BALACHUK - SÁBADO, 25 JUNIO 2022, 09:05

Las tropas ucranianas recibieron la orden de retirarse de Sievierodonetsk para salvar la vida de los defensores, permitirles consolidar sus posiciones en zonas más seguras y prepararse para un contraataque eficaz.

Fuente: Kharyton Starskyi, jefe de prensa de la Brigada de Respuesta Rápida de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, durante un noticiero nacional conjunto 24/7

Cita de Starskyi: *"El objetivo de la retirada es preservar la vida de nuestros soldados, que son responsables de la defensa de la ciudad [de Sievierodonetsk - ed.]. Las circunstancias de Sievierodonetsk se parecen a las de Rubizhne, que las bombas y los proyectiles rusos prácticamente borraron de la faz de la Tierra. No tenía mucho sentido seguir manteniendo la ciudad que está destruida en más de un 90%. Porque, en primer lugar, pondría en peligro la vida de nuestros militares que no tienen puntos de apoyo allí. Y, en segundo lugar, si podemos ocupar las posiciones mejor fortificadas de Lisychansk, que tiene una ubicación más estratégica desde el punto de vista militar, entonces en el futuro podremos montar un contraataque más eficaz porque los rusos que mantienen Sievierodonetsk estarán exactamente en la misma posición que nosotros"*.

Detalles: *Según Starskyi, la operación de retirada tardó varios días en completarse. Se conoció el 24 de junio debido al retraso con el que la información de la línea del frente llega al resto del país*.

Starskyi también habló de los métodos de lucha de Rusia. Dijo que las fuerzas de ocupación despliegan primero a reclutas mal preparados de los territorios ocupados por Rusia en las provincias de Donetsk y Luhansk. Estos soldados están prácticamente sin entrenamiento y mal equipados; muchos de ellos mueren. Straskyi señaló que, de este modo, Rusia está acabando con la población masculina de los territorios ocupados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov sobre la liberación de Severodonetsk. Al parecer, el 25 de junio será el día de la liberación de la ciudad.


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> En Holanda mismamente hubo un partido de derechas que fue quien levantó la liebre sobre los 800millones de *elensky en Panamá.
> Y en España solo el diputado del BNG (que están hasta los cojones de Podemos) y otro más (creo que el Baldovi) fueron los únicos que no aplaudieron al asterisco. Que ya ni debieran estar presentes, pero bueno.
> Podemos, Bildus, Esquerras y demás guarradas aplaudieron todos toditos todos, con ganas y satisfacción.
> 
> ...



Creo que estás muy equivocado.

La llamada "extrema derecha" es toda proOtan. Orban es el único que se salva, y aún así no se posiciona claramente a favor de rusia y contra la otan.

Vox, FN y demás partidos "extremistas" están callados como putas, como pasó con el circovid. 0 críticas al pensamiento oficialista, y cabeza gacha para no cabrear a potenciales votantes.
Y los partidos comunistas en Europa son irrelevantes y tienen 0 influencia política, así que no cuentan.


----------



## El-Mano (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La ofensiva en el Donbass plantea la cuestión de las reservas de Rusia con toda su severidad.
> 
> A pesar de los éxitos locales, la derrota de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cuadra.
> Las unidades ucranianas se retiran a las líneas preparadas.
> ...



Leo a menudo en TG los informes del ministerio Ruso de Defensa. Desde hace unos días han pasado de reconocer de 200-500 bajas ucras diarias a muchas más. Ahora es habitual que reporten más de 500, hoy mismo 700.

No sé que tienen en la cabeza en Kiev, pero claramente cada semana que pasa mandan a más pobres reclutas al matadero.


----------



## Artedi (25 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Turkish Airlines se estan pasando un huevo, tienen el cuasimonopolio via Estambul y con la excusa del petroleo le han metido una buena clavada a los precios



Absolutamente cierto, lo que no sé es por qué no aprovechan los serbios la ocasión para hacer algo más de caja... Algo hacen, pero podrían duplicar oferta y la cubrirían, creo...


----------



## McNulty (25 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que esta guerra es ir jugando al ratón y al gato, dando vueltas y vueltas, tomando y perdiendo zonas...para ir debilitando al contrario...cada uno tien e su estrategia de debilitación del contrario...Ucrania de momento tiene un suministro infinito de armas e incluso de hombres (ya que los países pueden facilitar el envío de docenas de miles de voluntarios)...Rusia parte de su superioridad para pensar que mandando un ejercito de 3ª siempre tendrá tiempo de aumentar su capacidad si la cosa se pone chunga, e ir redimensionando infinitamente (a + o -) su presencia. En cuanto a tropas hay miles de voluntarios de países aliados...si chna y/o india entran entran el mercado de voluntarios, el suministro también será inconmensurable.



Eso de ir "tomando y perdiendo zonas" por parte de ambos....los ukros no están planteando contraofensivas dignas de tal nombre.
Estamos viendo un monólogo ruso, donde los ucranianos se quedan parados a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre la Isla de la Serpiente
> de M. K. Bhadrakumar en Indian Punchline:
> 
> *"Claramente, la OTAN se está preparando para una gran lucha por Odessa.
> ...



Pues no sé que sorpresa nos prepara la OTAN. Una vez diezmado el ejército ucra en el Donbass, no creo que les resulte difícil a los rusos sitiar a Odessa durante meses hasta que caiga.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *BRVVVVVVVTALISIMO: ALEMANIA PRESIONA AL G7 PARA QUE SE CANCELEN POLÍTICAS CONTRA EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO DEBIDO A LA CRISIS ENERGÉTICA*



hahahaha no me esperaba otra cosa del Tercer Reich de la EU. 

Los próximos van a ser cómicos. Van a continuar muchas leyes y subvenciones verdes, a la vez que se va quedar carbón como si tuviéramos que luchas contra una nueva glaciación.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo último del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:
> 
> 1. En Konstantinovka, los ataques con cohetes eliminaron hasta 80 mercenarios polacos, 20 vehículos blindados de combate y 8 MLRS. Además, 3 Hurricanes fueron destruidos.
> 2. Más de 300 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, mercenarios extranjeros y 35 unidades de armas pesadas fueron destruidas en la región de Nikolaev.
> 3. Durante el día más de *780 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron eliminados *como resultado de ataques de artillería, aviación y misiles.



Este es un All Time High. Creo que nunca han reconocido semejante cifra.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Los guardias nacionales explican los motivos de su retirada de Sievierodonetsk*
> SÁBADO, 25 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 09:05
> ...



el bla bla bla de starsky y hucht


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



esa será la siguiente fase cuando termine la guerra; seguir jodiendo con atentados como este, mercenarios? es quedarse corto, son putos terroristas al nivel del isis y similar y encima nazis


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Este es un All Time High. Creo que nunca han reconocido semejante cifra.



Acabo de leer en el TG de levy que esta noche se han lanzado 60 misiles, al parecer una cifra record en lo que llevamos de conflicto.

Creo que estamos en un punto de inflexión.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Jun 2022)

Perfectamente aplicable....


----------



## Salgado Solitario (25 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que estás muy equivocado.
> 
> La llamada "extrema derecha" es toda proOtan. Orban es el único que se salva, y aún así no se posiciona claramente a favor de rusia y contra la otan.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes a uno denunciando los robos de *elensky 









¿Dónde está el dinero Zelensky? Partido de Holanda pide al presidente de Ucrania que rinda cuentas por 850 millones de dólares de riqueza personal


El año pasado, una filtración de Pandora Papers reveló que Zelensky, quien hizo campaña con la promesa de «romper el sistema» de control oligárquico y corrupción en Ucrania, había establecido una telaraña de compañías offshore en 2012. La oficina de Zelensky justificó la medida diciendo eran una...




es.news-front.info





Vocs sí está con la cabeza gacha, otros no. 

A nivel gubernamental tanto Hungría como el presidente de Croacia se han posicionado en contra de la intervención militar en el conflicto.


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Recuerdo/ hay que matar más anglos y gusanos, y así el mundo volverá al equilibrio.
> 
> Es una ley karmika



La mejor forma de hacer más habitable el mundo es hacer que EEUU se convirtan en otra Rusia o China, con un sistema personalista pseudodictatorial que comience a definir "áreas de influencia" a las bravas y cambiar su estrategia militar de ofensiva a defensiva, es decir, menos portaaviones y más intercontinentales "hipermegasónicos" de reentrada múltiple capaces de arrasar, no ya una superficie como Texas, sino a la Rusia Europea con un solo misil.

[MODE IRONIC OFF]


----------



## barganiza (25 Jun 2022)

LA PLANIFICACIÓN DE LA GUERRA CONTRA RUSIA Ha resurgido un video, filmado durante la visita de John McCain a Ucrania en 2016. Muestra al senador acompañado por su colega y amigo, el senador Lindsey Graham, y el presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko.



Edito para traducir parte de lo que dicen, creo que prueba quién empezó esto:

"Vuestra lucha es nuestra lucha, 2017 va a ser el año de la ofensiva, todos nosotros vamos a volver a Washington y vamos a impulsar el caso contra Rusia (...) Esoty convencido de que vais a ganar y nosotros haremos todo, nosotros podemos proveeros de todo lo que necesitéis para ganar..."

(No fue en 2017 porque antes gano Trump, hubo que esperar a 2022, pero Putin se adelantó).


----------



## Egam (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es una guerra rara no le des más vueltas si todavía quedan puentes es porque Rusia no quiere tirarlos. No hace falta usar aviación con mísiles te los tiran sin problemas.



Si no los han tirado, es porque esperan reutilizarlos.
Estan masacrando al ejercito Ucraniano en la "linea", en cuanto se haga evidente que no hay mas fuerza en AFU, el avance sera de profundidad, gracias a los puentes y lineas no destruidas.


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Por desgracia es cierto y por desgracia no es solamente por la voluntad de la UE sino porque Rusia ha virado también hacía otros mundos comerciales y por desgracia aquí se acabo la energía y las matería primas asequibles y nos quedarán los hidroductos imaginarios de la cabeza de esta señora. El presente me da la razón y el futuro inmediato me la dará más y en un futuro medio con suerte habremos estabilizado la situación y contenido daño o igual no.



La guerra tecnológica va a centrarse en la energía y computación. En el lado de la energía son las baterías cada vez más eficientes y el desacoplamiento de los hidrocarburos. Da igual que los del bando rusochino tengan más hidrocarburos si el "top tecnológico" consiste en evitarlos, es como intentar competir con productos de una revolución industrial inferior. La ventaja de utilizar "renovables" frente a hidrocarburos es que existe la "excusa" eco-ética de prohibir la importación de productos basados en hidrocarburos.

Llevo defendiendo desde el primer día que esta guerra lo único que hace es sacar a escena problemas futuros: Insuficiencia de hidrocarburos y alimentos para una población mundial creciente. Es mejor encarar el problema ahora que dentro de 15 años. El riesgo es que puede terminar en guerra termonuclear, pero que dejemos de consumir hidrocarburos "por cojones" es en cierto modo positivo: No habrá para todos, y siempre es mejor que sean otros los que se peleen por el último barril de petróleo.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *BRVVVVVVVTALISIMO: ALEMANIA PRESIONA AL G7 PARA QUE SE CANCELEN POLÍTICAS CONTRA EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO DEBIDO A LA CRISIS ENERGÉTICA*



Ellos tienen alternativas nosotros ya las hemos derribado ... Tardariamos un tiempo en tener nuevas térmica operativas y dudo además de que nuestras eléctricas que se estan forrando como nunca tengan algún interes en incorporar nada al MIX que pueda abaratarlo ... Grazie Antonio.


----------



## pemebe (25 Jun 2022)

Opinion Occidental.

*Ucrania ha dejado claro que necesita más armas de Occidente. Entonces, ¿a qué se debe el retraso?
Ucrania ha pedido más armas pero afirma que sólo ha recibido el 10% de lo que pide. ¿Cuál es el problema y si Occidente tiene suficientes armas para satisfacer las demandas de Kiev?*
Por Meduza 24 de junio de 2022

1 ¿Cuál es la situación?
El 13 de junio, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak nombró la cantidad específica de suministros de armas occidentales que Ucrania necesita para "terminar la guerra" y "echar a Rusia de Ucrania": *1.000 obuses de 155 mm, 300 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 500 tanques, 2.000 vehículos blindados y 1.000 drones.*
En las últimas semanas, el ejército ucraniano ha sufrido enormes pérdidas en el Donbás, donde las tropas rusas, que también han sufrido importantes pérdidas, están ganando terreno lentamente.

2 ¿Cómo ha respondido Occidente?
"Escuchamos lo que [Kiev] dice", dijo un alto funcionario anónimo del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos en una reunión del Grupo de Contacto sobre Ucrania celebrada en Bruselas el 16 de junio. De hecho, las negociaciones están en marcha: los oficiales militares de 50 países han estado trabajando juntos para coordinar el suministro de armas a Kiev. Pero a pesar de que, como señaló recientemente la secretaria del Ejército estadounidense, Christine Wormuth, *Estados Unidos ha sacrificado parte de su propia preparación militar para ayudar a Ucrania,* los dirigentes ucranianos no están del todo satisfechos.

3 ¿Cuáles son las quejas de Kiev?
Según la viceministra de Defensa ucraniana, Anna Malyar, Ucrania sólo ha recibido el 10% de las armas que ha solicitado. En respuesta, el ministro de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, dijo que *"cuando estás en una lucha, nunca tienes suficiente"*.
Pero la diferencia entre las peticiones de Ucrania y lo que ha recibido es realmente sorprendente: en lugar de los 1.000 obuses que pidió Ucrania, Estados Unidos prometió el 16 de junio proporcionar 18, y en lugar de los 300 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple solicitados, Ucrania recibirá 10 (cuatro de Estados Unidos, tres del Reino Unido y tres de Alemania).

4 ¿Necesita realmente Ucrania estas armas?
Sí. La mayoría de los expertos coinciden en que estas armas son críticamente necesarias para que Ucrania pueda seguir defendiéndose de Rusia, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que todo el suministro mundial de armamento pesado de fabricación soviética (que es lo que Ucrania ha estado utilizando para luchar contra Rusia hasta ahora) se ha agotado prácticamente, y *el ejército ucraniano, según sus comandantes, ha perdido el 50% del equipo que tenía antes de la guerra.*

En esta situación, la transición del ejército ucraniano a los equipos occidentales es un proceso ineludible que efectivamente ya ha comenzado. Si las tropas ucranianas no reciben equipamiento occidental, como dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmitry Kuleba, tendrán que "luchar con palas".

5 ¿Cuántas armas ha dado ya Occidente a Ucrania? ¿Es suficiente?
No hay una lista unificada de las armas que Ucrania ha recibido de los países occidentales. Mientras que los dirigentes de algunos países (como los de Alemania) se ven presionados por los medios de comunicación y la oposición política interna para que informen de cada arma enviada, otros envían armas sin llamar mucho la atención.
Pero los obuses, que se han convertido en el arma más importante en la batalla por el Donbás, pueden darnos alguna indicación.
Está claro que los obuses son el arma que más necesita Ucrania. Y como son bastante caros, los nuevos envíos suelen acabar apareciendo en los medios de comunicación. Según datos de fuentes abiertas, Estados Unidos prometió suministrar a Ucrania unos 130 obuses M777 americano-británicos (valorados en unos 3 millones de dólares cada uno), 100 de los cuales ya están en uso en la batalla. Además, el Reino Unido, Noruega, Canadá, Estonia, Italia, los Países Bajos, Francia, Eslovaquia y Alemania han proporcionado o prometido proporcionar obuses a Ucrania.
*Según el Financial Times, los países occidentales han enviado colectivamente (o planean enviar) 250 obuses de alto calibre a Ucrania. Esto es más de lo que cualquier país occidental, excepto Estados Unidos, tiene en su arsenal *- pero según Kiev, es sólo una cuarta parte de lo que Ucrania necesita.

6 ¿Así que Occidente necesita enviar más?
Según los funcionarios ucranianos, sí. Pero para Occidente, las exigencias de Kiev no siempre son factibles.
*Para varios países, la única manera de suministrar obuses a Ucrania sería echar mano de sus propios arsenales (algo que no están dispuestos a hacer por miedo a quedar vulnerables).* El hecho es que Occidente no tiene tantos obuses pesados; *Francia, por ejemplo, tiene 76 obuses autopropulsados Caesar en su arsenal, y más de 30 de ellos ya han sido enviados a Ucrania. *Al mismo tiempo, *según el enfoque estratégico de la guerra de la OTAN, muchas de las tareas para las que Ucrania ha estado utilizando los obuses son tareas de aviación; Occidente considera que los obuses están anticuados.*

7 ¿Son los obuses la única arma de la que carece Ucrania?
La situación es diferente para las distintas armas. Ucrania tiene muchas armas, y con otras el déficit es aún más grave que con los obuses. Los aliados de Ucrania la han inundado de sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea (MANPADS) y de armas pequeñas, pero no han enviado ni un solo avión o tanque occidental.

8 ¿Qué países han ayudado más a Ucrania?
Según estimaciones del Instituto de Economía Mundial de Kiel (IFW), Occidente ha proporcionado a Ucrania ayuda militar por valor de miles de millones de dólares. En primer lugar está Estados Unidos: hasta el 6 de junio, Washington había prometido suministros por valor de 4.000 millones de euros (4.200 millones de dólares) y hasta ahora ha entregado 2.000 millones (2.100 dólares). Y si se cuenta la ayuda financiera militar además de las armas, *Estados Unidos ha dado a Kiev más de 20.000 millones de euros (21.000 millones de dólares). Polonia está en segundo lugar, habiendo entregado a Ucrania 1.500 millones de euros (1.580 millones de dólares) en armas, y el Reino Unido está en tercer lugar con 1.000 millones de euros (1.050 millones de dólares).*
Tras ellos (si incluimos las entregas prometidas) se encuentra Alemania, que se ha enfrentado a muchas críticas por no cumplir los plazos, y que de hecho sólo ha entregado una pequeña parte de lo prometido. En términos de lo que realmente se ha suministrado, *Alemania está por detrás de Canadá, Noruega e incluso Estonia y Letonia. Por otro lado, Alemania ha suministrado más armas que países como Francia e Italia, que se han enfrentado a muchas menos críticas.*
En cuanto a la ayuda militar proporcionada en relación con el PIB de cada país, son los países bálticos y Polonia los que más han ayudado a Ucrania, según las estimaciones del IFW.

9 ¿Podría Occidente proporcionar más ayuda a Ucrania si quisiera?
Los retrasos en las entregas no son necesariamente una señal de que los países occidentales sean hipócritas o codiciosos. Para cada país, hay al menos cuatro factores en juego:

*Miedo a provocar a Rusia para que realice un ataque nuclear* (o se convierta en parte del conflicto)

*Miedo a debilitar demasiado su propio ejército (en caso de un conflicto militar imprevisto)

Miedo a que, si Ucrania tiene demasiado éxito, los combates crucen la frontera hacia el territorio ruso (lo que podría provocar que Rusia llevara a cabo un ataque nuclear)

Miedo a que, si Ucrania fracasa, las últimas armas occidentales, incluidas las que utilizan tecnología secreta, acaben en manos de Rusia*

El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, y los líderes occidentales han hablado con frecuencia de su falta de voluntad de unirse al conflicto; por eso se han negado deliberadamente a suministrar a Ucrania aviones y tanques de estilo occidental. Técnicamente podrían dar más a Kiev, pero temen provocar a Rusia.

Los líderes occidentales también pueden desconfiar de las declaraciones ocasionales de los funcionarios ucranianos de que planean recuperar Crimea o destruir el puente de Crimea. Stoltenberg ha expresado su esperanza de que las armas occidentales ayuden a Ucrania a "expulsar a las tropas rusas del Donbás", pero no ha especificado si se refiere también a las autoproclamadas Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk, cuya independencia está oficialmente reconocida por Rusia.

10 Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, ¿tiene Ucrania todavía alguna posibilidad de ganar la guerra?
Estratégicamente, Ucrania aún está lejos de la derrota.
Y los países occidentales, a pesar de su temor a la escalada, siguen suministrando armas en número creciente. También tienen los recursos para aumentar los suministros en caso de una crisis importante en el frente, y Ucrania tiene suficiente mano de obra para entrenar a un gran número de soldados en el uso de las nuevas armas.
Al mismo tiempo, estos no son los únicos factores que determinarán el resultado final de la guerra. Rusia está tratando de obtener una ventaja táctica, y es difícil predecir la magnitud y la agresividad de sus próximos movimientos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

⚡Se retiró la bandera de Polonia del memorial de Katyn - dijo el alcalde de Smolensk, Andrey Borisov.

“Expresaré mi opinión general. ¡No puede haber banderas polacas en los monumentos rusos! Y después de las francas declaraciones antirrusas de los políticos polacos, aún más. Creo que el Ministerio de Cultura de la Federación Rusa tomó la única decisión correcta: retirar la bandera de Polonia. Katyn es un monumento ruso y esta es la historia rusa”, dijo Borisov.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra tecnológica va a centrarse en la energía y computación. En el lado de la energía son las baterías cada vez más eficientes y el desacoplamiento de los hidrocarburos. Da igual que los del bando rusochino tengan más hidrocarburos si el "top tecnológico" consiste en evitarlos, es como intentar competir con productos de una revolución industrial inferior. La ventaja de utilizar "renovables" frente a hidrocarburos es que existe la "excusa" eco-ética de prohibir la importación de productos basados en hidrocarburos.
> 
> Llevo defendiendo desde el primer día que esta guerra lo único que hace es sacar a escena problemas futuros: Insuficiencia de hidrocarburos y alimentos para una población mundial creciente. Es mejor encarar el problema ahora que dentro de 15 años. El riesgo es que puede terminar en guerra termonuclear, pero que dejemos de consumir hidrocarburos "por cojones" es en cierto modo positivo: No habrá para todos, y siempre es mejor que sean otros los que se peleen por el último barril de petróleo.



Te equivocas en una cosa. Un problema no se resuelve mejor por encararlo cuanto antes sino cuando tienes los medios para resolverlos. Por desgracias las tecnologías renovables llegan a donde llegan y por ese motivo hasta la fecha no se ha realizado la sustitución porque aunque ecologicamente sean peores a la hora de generar energía con eficiencia son mucho mejores y mas rentables. Espàña es por cierto un buenísimo ejemplo de lo que pasa por hacer algo a destiempo con el ejemplo de sus subvenciones a las térmica y lo que paso después.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> En Holanda mismamente hubo un partido de derechas que fue quien levantó la liebre sobre los 800millones de *elensky en Panamá.
> Y en España solo el diputado del BNG (que están hasta los cojones de Podemos) y otro más (creo que el Baldovi) fueron los únicos que no aplaudieron al asterisco. Que ya ni debieran estar presentes, pero bueno.
> Podemos, Bildus, Esquerras y demás guarradas aplaudieron todos toditos todos, con ganas y satisfacción.
> 
> ...



Pues no, es la izquierda la única que se queja.

¿ quien convoca las manis contra a la otran? ¿ los voxeras ? Venga coño, lo que es de fanatismo religioso es afirmar esas cosas. El tio de Bulgaria es el único que medio no traga, y eso medio. Y tienen mi respeto desde el otro extremo, porque en los gobierno la presión sera descomunal.

Los voxeras APLAUDEN a la OTAN y estan en la oposición, la zona comoda, si estuvieran en el gobierno arriaban la bandera y ponian la de barras y estretlas.

¿ FN Frances ?  Que pasa no viste a la tia diciendo que Putin era malote.

Y no insultes PUTO anormal. Que eres tonto de cojones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El Washington Post informa que Rusia está ganando la "guerra en la sombra" por las municiones de artillería de 152 mm.

Según la publicación, un ciudadano estadounidense el cual es intermediario en el suministro de armas a Ucrania, se dirigió a uno de los países de Europa del Este para acordar el suministro de municiones para el posterior traslado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Sin embargo, los funcionarios de ese país dijeron que no podían llegar a un acuerdo, ya que los rusos les habían advertido que “matarían a cualquiera que vendiera algo a los ucranianos”.

Además, este tratante comentó que en otras transacciones los compradores "pro-rusos" intervinieron en el último momento y recompraron lotes agresivamente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro que la quiere alargar, les faltan soldados y tiran con toda la milicia de las repúblicas del donbass. Vamos si Rusia quiere mete medio millón de soldados y se acaba la guerra mañana su estrategia es a lo sirio. Lentos dejar al enemigo que se arme pero ir conseguiendo objetivos sin prisa pero sin pausa. Si se está hablando de guerra todo el año, no solo el verano.



Claro, y vives de lo mejor que tienes , de la gente que se cree algo y muere por ello. Mientras el resto de la población ni se entera. Y se que les va a salir bien, pero me jode precisamente porque esos muertos para mi valen 20 veces los de la retaguardia.

Esa gente que se cree las cosas, que sale de la comodidad y que seamos serios muchas veces no vuelve. Esa gente vale mucho más que los putos puentes. Luego si vencen, los libros hablaran de Putin el grande o similar, y nadie recordara como se consiguio. Cosas de ser un tipo raro y ver las cosas de otra forma.

E incluyo a los "mios" , pero tambien a los cosacos religiosos, a los rusos nacionalistas o a cualquiera que mueva el culo por algo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su informe vespertino declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron portamisiles Tu-22M para atacar las instalaciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de la aldea de Konstantinovka (región de Donetsk).


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Mi-28NE (b.n SC-27) con control dual, avión argelino.

Argelia se convirtió en el segundo cliente extranjero de helicópteros Mi-28NE después de Irak, que encargó 15 helicópteros en 2012.

Los Mi-28NE argelinos están equipados con el radar sobre casco H025E y tienen control dual, similar a la modificación Mi-28UB, todos los helicópteros argelinos también tienen un nuevo sistema de defensa aérea President-S, nuevas ROM, el Sagittarius KAM con 9M342 guiado misiles está instalado en el helicóptero presentado. Igla-S "clase aire-aire.

El 26 de diciembre de 2013, JSC Rosoboronexport concluyó un contrato para el suministro de 42 helicópteros Mi-28NE con doble control a Argelia, el contrato se implementó con éxito.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Depósito de armas y municiones de militantes ucranianos en una de las casas del pueblo de Gorskoye el cual fue recientemente liberado por las fuerzas aliadas.

Un gran número de Igla MANPADS llaman la atención. También cerca hay una caja de FIM-92E "Stinger".


----------



## Satori (25 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra tecnológica va a centrarse en la energía y computación. En el lado de la energía son las baterías cada vez más eficientes y el desacoplamiento de los hidrocarburos..



Para la fabricación de baterías y electrónica de precisión, así como en casi toda la fabricación de elementos de alta tecnología hay elementos que son ultracríticos. Intenta comprar helio de gran pureza ahora, te vas a reir.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

¡¡Ya tenemos todos solucionado!! La meada va a cotizar... 
Buenos componentes. drogas, alcohol, hormonas...
No moriremos de hambre ni pediremos fertilizantes a los rusos ¡hala!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Edificio destruido del antiguo complejo deportivo de la Universidad Técnica Nacional de Kharkov.

Hemos escrito repetidamente sobre el hecho de que el personal militar ucraniano utiliza los edificios de las instituciones educativas como almacenes y puestos de tiro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos ha comenzado oficialmente a discutir la división de Rusia.

La Comisión de Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa (CSCE, por sus siglas en inglés) del gobierno de EE. UU. está realizando una sesión informativa sobre la necesidad "moral y estratégica" de dividir Rusia.

El informe se llama "Descolonización de Rusia". Para aquellos que piensan que esto es una broma o una falsificación aquí hay un enlace al sitio web del gobierno: Decolonizing Russia

En uno de los mapas, los autores estadounidenses mostraron cómo se implementaría su plan, que implica la aparición en el territorio de la Federación Rusa de las llamadas repúblicas populares.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

*Se informa que las unidades que avanzan han entrado en Lisichansk. Los combates ocurren dentro del casco urbano. Se tomaron una mina y una de las fábricas de la ciudad. Esto se informa en el LNR*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101512
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos ha comenzado oficialmente a discutir la división de Rusia.
> ...



Ya de paso podrían indicar qué empresas se van quedar con qué territorios para el robo y expolio de las materias primas.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hola. No he hecho absolutamente nada. Simplemente he subido las fotos una a una. No me dió ningún problema. Desconocía siquiera que existiese tal límite.



¿Cómo hiciste para subirlas? ¿ingresas url o cargas imagen o algún otro método? Es que no tiene puto sentido.


----------



## kelden (25 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La mejor forma de hacer más habitable el mundo es hacer que EEUU se convirtan en otra Rusia o China, con un sistema personalista pseudodictatorial que comience a definir "áreas de influencia" a las bravas y cambiar su estrategia militar de ofensiva a defensiva, es decir, menos portaaviones y más intercontinentales "hipermegasónicos" de reentrada múltiple capaces de arrasar, no ya una superficie como Texas, sino a la Rusia Europea con un solo misil.
> 
> [MODE IRONIC OFF]



Que va .. la mejor forma de hacer un mundo mejor es dividir USA en media docena de republiquetas.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101492
> 
> 
> El Washington Post informa que Rusia está ganando la "guerra en la sombra" por las municiones de artillería de 152 mm.
> ...



Primera vez que leo esto. ¿Hay indicios de que sea cierto?. Obviamente tiene sentido, pero siguen llegando armas y municiones a Ucrania, con lo que los rusos tienen una capacidad de persuasión limitada.

Curioso que sea munición de esos cañones viejos. Al final, los gadgets tecnológicos duran dos días, y la guerra se dirime con la misma tecnología de la 2GM.


----------



## mcmardigan (25 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A France24 le crecen los enanos. Los ucranianos no quieren evacuar y esperan a los rusos con las manos abiertas.
> Los globareporteros no entienden nada. Que pedrada por Dios.





_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101512
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos ha comenzado oficialmente a discutir la división de Rusia.
> ...



Deberian dedicar su tiempo a preparar la division de los usa. Me imagino que los rusos responderan con un mapa similar de los usa. Tejas va por ese cami no.

¿No sera esta noticia una jugada de Putin para mantener el apoyo a la guerra?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Menuda vuelta para ir a París. No te salía mejor un Moscú Estambul París. Me imagino si has pillado eso es porque no tenías más opciones. De vuelta iría a Riga, Tallin o Helsinki y de allí San Petersburgo y pillar un tren o avión a Moscú o tirar por Estambul Moscú.



Voy con un niño. Si fuera solo me iría en coche, que es lo más barato. Vuelo con Qatar airlines, que no están mal.

La opción similar de Turquía era un guarro Pegasus turco (como Ryanair), haciendo noche en Estambul.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)

para los posmos, falsos izquierdistas








Rita Maestre dice sentir "orgullo" por que Madrid albergue la cumbre de la OTAN y no asistirá a protestas contra ella


La portavoz de Más Madrid en el Ayuntamiento de la capital, Rita Maestre, considera "un placer y un orgullo" que la ciudad vaya a albergar un acontecimiento de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> ¿Cómo hiciste para subirlas? ¿ingresas url o cargas imagen o algún otro método? Es que no tiene puto sentido.



Las subí directamente desde mi disco. Nada de enlazar.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Sería factible cruzar a las repúblicas bálticas o finlandia en coche??



Si, se puede hacer. Y es lo que haría. 
Te sale el mismo viaje por 200 euros.
Pero no voy solo, llevo a un niño. Así que imposible


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Las miradas de este conflicto, acompañadas de la famosa canción "Cuco" 
(en el vídeo, cantada por Polina Gagarina) se puede interpretar de muchas
maneras, pero siempre he pensado que se refería a la batalla de Kulikovo
del siglo XIV , que muchos consideran un evento que forjó la nación rusa 
moderna,


----------



## Elimina (25 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> *Los guardias nacionales explican los motivos de su retirada de Sievierodonetsk*
> SÁBADO, 25 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 09:05
> ...
> Starskyi también habló de los métodos de lucha de Rusia. Dijo que las fuerzas de ocupación despliegan primero a reclutas mal preparados de los territorios ocupados por Rusia en las provincias de Donetsk y Luhansk. Estos soldados están prácticamente sin entrenamiento y mal equipados; muchos de ellos mueren. Straskyi señaló que, de este modo, Rusia está acabando con la población masculina de los territorios ocupados.



¿con la intención de...?

Hasta llegar a ese párrafo, todo lo dicho por el tal Starskyi podría pasar por real, siendo tal la velocidad con la que se desarrolla todo estos días en Donbass y sobre todo para alguien que no haya leído sobre lo que ha ido pasando en las ciudades "anteriores".
Pero esto para mí invalida todo lo anterior, puesto que vuelve a reducir los planes rusos a una mera ocupación sin estrategia, planes ni inteligencia.
En fin, que cada producto tiene su consumidor.


----------



## Moderado (25 Jun 2022)

Ucrania se retira de Severodonetsk y entrega una zona clave del Donbás al Ejército ruso

Como suele pasar en estos casos, los que eramos conspiranóicos, desinformadores, putinistas y demás acabamos teniendo razón.

Ucrania no tenía posibilidad alguna contra la segunda potencia militar del mundo, por muchas armas que les enviaran, todo esto ha sido un auténtico desperdicio de vidas y recursos. Solo los retrasados que trabajan en los medios y los líderes educados en las soplapolleces de Hollywood podrían haber pensado que esto acabaría en una victoria nazi.

Ucrania podría haber salvado los trastos, pero en vez de eso será engullida totalmente por Rusia y Polonia, con un pequeño estado tapón que será un estercolero armados hasta los dientes, con mercenarios y tarados de todo tipo controlando el lugar, algo similar a Idlib en Siria.

El ejercito ukro tiene los días contados, ya están mandando reclutadores para que lleven a ostias a cualquier hombre que encuentren, sin entrenamiento ni nada. Si un país depende de intimidar a su población para conseguir soldados va a durar mas bien poco.


----------



## JoséBatallas (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las subí directamente desde mi disco. Nada de enlazar.



joder... misterio resuelto. Lo acabo de comprobar. Si las cargas desde tu disco duro te deja más de cinco. Desconozco si tiene límite. Pero agregando url que es el método que siempre utilizo yo el tope es de cinco...


----------



## Salgado Solitario (25 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que me ha bloqueado el señor @delhierro, dice que lo he insultado eni anterior cita, cosa que es falsa, aún más lo trato con excesivo respeto llamándole mi coronel.

Esto dice:
"
{_Pues no, es la izquierda la única que se queja.

¿ quien convoca las manis contra a la otran? ¿ los voxeras ? Venga coño, lo que es de fanatismo religioso es afirmar esas cosas. *El tio de Bulgaria* es el único que medio no traga, y eso medio. Y tienen mi respeto desde el otro extremo, porque en los gobierno la presión sera descomunal.

Los voxeras APLAUDEN a la OTAN y estan en la oposición, la zona comoda, si estuvieran en el gobierno arriaban la bandera y ponian la de barras y estretlas.

¿ FN Frances ?  Que pasa no viste a la tia diciendo que Putin era malote.

*Y no insultes PUTO anormal. Que eres tonto de cojones*.}"_

Este es nuestro experto analista que confunde a Orban y Hungría con el tío ese de Bulgaria.
Tranquilícese señor, tranquilícese un poco.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Anna Malyar, dijo que debido a publicaciones prematuras sobre la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Severodonetsk, la operación se vio interrumpida.

Según un funcionario del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, “estas publicaciones realizadas en las redes sociales simplemente no permitieron que las tropas completaran lo planeado en Severodonetsk”.

Cabe señalar que la pérdida de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre Severodonetsk fue confirmada previamente no solo por propagandistas ucranianos como Yuriy Butusov, sino también por el gobernador ucraniano Sergei Gaidai, así como por el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU.

Curiosamente, fue gracias a la ficción publicada por Anna Malyar sobre los saboteadores rusos cerca de Kyiv al comienzo de la SVO que los militares ucranianos organizaron una ejecución masiva entre ellos, durante la cual murieron alrededor de 100 militares y un número desconocido de civiles. .


----------



## ATDTn (25 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los posmos, falsos izquierdistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguno serio quedará en podemos. El resto lo mismo le da ya unirse al PSOE. No hay partido bueno.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso
de una operación militar especial hasta las 11.00 del 25 de junio de 2022

*El enemigo sigue sufriendo pérdidas significativas. Como resultado de los ataques*
_* con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas sobre los edificios
de la planta de zinc Megatex en la localidad de Konstantinovka de Donetsk, fueron 
destruidos hasta 80 mercenarios polacos, 20 vehículos de combate blindados y ocho
lanzacohetes múltiples Grad. En la zona de Nikolaev fueron destruidos durante el día 
más de 300 militares ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros, así como 35 unidades 
de armamento pesado.

En las unidades del ejército ucraniano y de la defensa territorial continúan las negativas
a realizar las tareas asignadas. El personal del 64º batallón de la 103ª Brigada de Defensa
Territorial, estacionado en LVIV, se negó a partir hacia la zona de combate en el Donbás
debido a la dotación de reservistas sin formación y a la falta de armamento pesado.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial
en Ucrania.

La aviación operativa y táctica, las tropas de cohetes y la artillería han atacado a personal 
y equipo militar en 284 distritos, dos depósitos de municiones, armas de cohetes y artillería
en la zona de Volcheyarovka de la República Popular de Luhansk, así como unidades de 
artillería y morteros en 43 distritos.

En el marco de la lucha contra la artillería, fueron alcanzadas las armas de alta precisión
de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas en la dirección de Donetsk: ocho pelotones de artillería 
del Hurricane MLRS en los distritos de Kurakhovo, Ukrainsk, NOVOSELOVKA LA SEGUNDA,
VOZDVIZHENKA y dos pelotones de artillería en zonas de UKRAINSK, YASNOBRODOVKA,
que bombardearon la ciudad de DONETSK y otros asentamientos de la República Popular
de Donetsk.

Como resultado de los ataques aéreos, de las tropas de cohetes y artillería, fueron destruidos
más de 780 nacionalistas, ocho tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados, tres vehículos
de combate Uragan MLRS, 10 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros y 13 vehículos 
especiales.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 21 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos 
en las zonas de asentamientos: POPASNAYA, KAPITANOVO de la República Popular de Luhansk,
ANDREEVKA, BARVENKOVO, BOLSHYE PROKHODY, VELIKAYA KAMYSHEVAKHA, RECUENTO,
DONETSK, DOLGENKOE, IZYUM, MALYE PROKHODY, MALAYA KAMYSHEVAKHA, OLKHOVATKA, 
CHERVONIY SHAKHTER de la región de Kharkiv, PYATIKHATKA de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, 
BOBROVY KUT, MALAYA SEIDEMINUKHA, MOLODEZHNOYE, región de Kherson y en la zona 
de la isla de ZMEINY.

También se interceptó un misil balístico Tochka-U cerca del asentamiento de Molodezhnoye, región 
de Kherson, y 16 lanzacohetes múltiples en las zonas de los asentamientos de BRAZHKOVKA, 
Glinskoye, Dolgenkoye, región de Kharkiv, Avdiivka, República Popular de Donetsk y en la zona 
de la isla de ZMEINY.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
213 aviones, 1
32 helicópteros, 
1.355 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
350 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 
3.797 tanques y otros vehículos de combate blindados,
670 vehículos de combate con lanzacohetes múltiples, 
3012 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como *_
*3.848 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.*


----------



## Marx lo dijo (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101534
> 
> 
> La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Anna Malyar, dijo que debido a publicaciones prematuras sobre la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Severodonetsk, la operación se vio interrumpida.
> ...



Intentaron evacuar, pero los macharon con artillería y aviación cuando salieron a campo abierto. Muchos muertos.


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101512
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos ha comenzado oficialmente a discutir la división de Rusia.
> ...



proximamente (o no) en su península favorita.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101512
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos ha comenzado oficialmente a discutir la división de Rusia.
> ...



Se meten demasiadas rayas y, claro, acaban delirando.

Antes de que lo vean se congelará el infierno.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Jun 2022)

_Otro ángulo de una munición merodeadora ucraniana (también conocida como dron kamikadze) que golpeó la planta petrolera de Novoshakhtinsk en el Óblast de Rostov de Rusia el miércoles pasado._


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Primera vez que leo esto. ¿Hay indicios de que sea cierto?. Obviamente tiene sentido, pero siguen llegando armas y municiones a Ucrania, con lo que los rusos tienen una capacidad de persuasión limitada.
> 
> Curioso que sea munición de esos cañones viejos. Al final, los gadgets tecnológicos duran dos días, y la guerra se dirime con la misma tecnología de la 2GM.



Es que todo el armamento Ucraniano era el que tenían de la URSS y sigue siendo la parte fundamental. Cada vez que un país le manda algo a Ucrania hacen veinte fotos y treinta titulares pero eso no quiere decir que le hayan mandado muchas cosas. En realidad obuses de artilleria pesada apenas 250 hasta el momento.




Lo que ves son las disponibilidasd pre-guerra de materíal del ejercito ruso ... Tiene un total de unas 13.000 piezas de artilleria pesada y los ucranianos solicitan 1000 piezas para tener paridad de fuego en el Donbass. Da igual que se las manden porque sencillamente los rusos aumentaran la artilleria propia aún más y los ucranianos seguiran estando en inferioridad además de que sin capacidades aereos o con muy pocas capacidades es fácil ir perdiendo las baterías a un ritmo rápido. Entre todos los ejercitos OTAN incluyendo USA no tienen esas capacidades artilleras... Fijate la diferencia en artilleria pesada entre Rusia y USA ...





Si la guerra se esta dirimiendo a cañonazos me parece que la han perdido porque no hay posibilidad de que igualen la capacidad de fuego rusa en un periodo corto de tiempo. El motivo por el que USA no tiene un ejercito lleno de artilleria es porque su doctrina es mas ofensiva que la de Rusia .. USA no contaba con tener una guerra convencional en su territorio, Rusia ha sufrido unas cuantas de ese tipo y sabe la importancia de las artilleria como un mecanismo barato y sencillo de ir aplanando posiciones.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jun 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ucrania se retira de Severodonetsk y entrega una zona clave del Donbás al Ejército ruso
> 
> Como suele pasar en estos casos, los que eramos conspiranóicos, desinformadores, putinistas y demás acabamos teniendo razón.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo en mis trece.

No veo que Ucrania tenga nada que ofrecer en este momento para conseguir que Rusia se detenga y no termine por ocupar todo el País.

O se despliegan tropas de la OTAN sobre el terreno y se amenaza a Rusia con una guerra nuclear o lo "normal" sería que se queden todo el territorio posible.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

La "retirada planificada" del Ukrovermakht se convirtió en un campo de minas para algunos partidarios de Ucrania.

La situación actual es el resultado de que los políticos empiecen a utilizar al ejército en aras de las relaciones públicas y para conseguir objetivos políticos privados.

En el caso de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk es sencillo. Al retenerlas, las AFU debían demostrar la estabilidad de su defensa y la eficacia de los suministros de armas occidentales.

Zaluzhny comprende perfectamente la necesidad de llevar a cabo una defensa maniobrable, a pesar de la importancia de estas ciudades clave, cuya pérdida pone en duda la existencia de toda la agrupación de las AFU en esta dirección.

Pero Zelensky también sabe que al haber cedido toda la iniciativa a los militares, no podrá dar una bonita imagen en la televisión, y la retirada prevista para "preservar la vida de los militares" se convertirá en un trote hasta Kiev. También podrían pasar por la calle Bankovska para hacer preguntas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alnitak (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

La artillería *O* desmanteló las fortificaciones de las AFU

Los neonazis intentaron contraatacar en la zona de Privolie hace unos días sin éxito. La artillería de las unidades combinadas está destruyendo puntos fortificados en la zona. El avance de nuestras tropas en esta zona continúa
/NM DNR/.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Según @rybar, por las acciones exitosas de la "Orquesta" durante el asalto a Popasnaya, así como por un mayor avance en la LPR, Yevgeny Prigozhin recibió el título de Héroe de Rusia. La Estrella del Héroe fue otorgada hace una semana.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Fuerzas rusas y aliadas se enfrentan a mercenarios polacos y a las AFU cerca de Kamyshevaha









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jun 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham tiene ocupado el lobulo cerebral izquierdo escribiendo una novela
El clapham cree que " estado tapon " entre Rusia y el Lebensraum aleman es improbable .
O Ucrania esta en la OTAN o es parte de Rusia
Y la razon es muy simple : El estado " tapon " puede atacar territorio ruso mientras Occidente le siga suministrando armas
Como estas armas son cada vez mas " letales " y tienen mayor alcance la seguridad de Novorossiya ( territorios ukros anexionados ) estarian comprometidos " aeternum " .
Pero si Ucrania Occidental es anexionado a Polonia este peligro desaparece porque Ucrania seria territorio polaco y un ataque " polaco " ( OTAN ) contra Novorossiya seria improbable pues la respuesta rusa implicaria anikilar Polonia (y laOTAN no podria ayudarla ) 
Como la OTAN no atacara Rusia ( y viceversa ) la desaparicion de Ucrania ( aka " estado tapon " ) es garantia de Paz
La artilleria de largo alcance en territorio polaco seria inofensiva , pues el Art 5 solo se activa en caso de agresion .
Si es Polonia quien ataca primero no seria defendida por la Alianza
Ucrania como " estado tapon ucraniano " solo es viable si Kiev firma un Tratado de Paz Internacional cediendo DE IURE de los territorios ex ukros de Novorossiya + Crimea . Algo que Ucrania podria hipoteticamente aceptar , pero la UE definitivamente no .
Por eso a Rusia le conviene ( y no detiene ) la transferencia de armas desde Occidente a Ucrania .
Cuanto mayor sea el alcance de la artilleria ukra , mas necesitaran los rusos avanzar ( para neutralizar ) esa artilleria
Si la OTAN transfiere ( por ejemplo ) artilleria MLRS de alcance 100 Kms y las instala en Zaporize , cortaria el corredor de Crimea porque Melitopol estaria en su radio de accion . Rusia , entonces tendria que tomar Zaporize
Ucrania se retira , digamos ...a Dnipro y desde Dnipro atacaria Zaporize ( que esta en su radio de accion )
ataque ukro , respuesta rusa , avance ruso , repliegue ukro , ataque ukro , respuesta rusa , avance ruso y asi hasta que los rusos lleguen a las fronteras de la OTAN unico lugar desde el cual no se puede atacar .
Rusia no necesita mucha potencia de " fuego " . Porque Rusia ataca con fuego griego .
Cuanto mas intente Ucrania apagar las llamas
( hundiendo barcos rusos , bombardeando areas civiles del Donbass , usando artilleriade largo alcance , minando puertos , etc )
mas apoyo a la guerra conseguira Putin del pueblo ruso : lo que realmente importa
Rusia seguira avanzando hasta las fronteras " historicas " de Novorossiya .
Entonces propondra un Tratado de Paz a cambio de quedarse con toda Novorossiya + Kiev ( Kiev es innegociable )
Si Ucrania ( la UE ) dice que no , entonces se avanza hasta la mismisima frontera polaca .


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Según la información recibida de una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, se ha sabido que como resultado de los ataques en el territorio del sanatorio "Chaika" en Mykolayiv hoy ha sido destruido un lugar de alojamiento para mercenarios extranjeros de Europa y los Estados Unidos (Coordenadas: 46.929098, 32.026292). Más de 100 mercenarios en total destruidos









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (25 Jun 2022)

A las puertas de la cumbre de la Otan en Madrid, declaraciones de Zelenski demostrando de nuevo su enorme ego. Ha dicho que el ser país candidato a la UE ni ha sido ningún favor ni les caido del cielo, que si lo son es porque se lo han ganado a pulso y se lo merecían.

Se "olvida" que se han saltado múltiples trámites para ponerlos como candidatos, trámites que nunca se habían permitido saltarse a otros paises. Y que jamás se había permitido la candidatura de un páis en guerra. En este caso, de nuevo, no tienen que seguir las mismas normas que han de seguir el resto de paises (todo sea por contentar a EEUU) Pero Zelenski no le debe nada a la UE, no le han hecho ningún favor ni saltandose una y otra vez las normas para ayudar a un país en guerra, ni por entrar en recesión para ayudar a un país que no pertenece a la UE. No, si aún le deberá Europa un favor a ellos por proteger a Europa de Rusia....como se empeña en repetir. El pequeño dictador tiene el ego tan subido que se cree que en Europa han de hacer todo lo que el quiera, cuando el quiera.....veremos si en su participación por videoconferencia no vuelve a hacer participar a algún nazi o no critica a los líderes Europeos como tiene costumbre hacer mientras les ordena que le envien más armas y más potentes.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Ucrania informa de que las tropas ucranianas "casi han abandonado Severodonetsk".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## workforfood (25 Jun 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ucrania se retira de Severodonetsk y entrega una zona clave del Donbás al Ejército ruso
> 
> Como suele pasar en estos casos, los que eramos conspiranóicos, desinformadores, putinistas y demás acabamos teniendo razón.
> 
> ...




Ahí tienes razón solo vemos subnormales fanatizados ucranianos en los medios pero el Ucraniano que está hasta los cojones de su gobierno y los oligarcas y solo quiere vivir en paz con los rusos y desarrollarse económicamente ese nunca lo sacan en los medios y deben ser bastantes.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

Cita:

"En un video de aquella visita se ve a un Zelenski totalmente ‎pálido implorarles: «_Soy el presidente de este país. Tengo 41 años. No soy un perdedor. Vengo ‎ante ustedes a decirles que retiren las armas._». Ese video aparece en las redes sociales y Zelenski ‎se convierte inmediatamente en blanco de una campaña de odio."

El video que jewtube no quiere que se vea, en telegram aun lo sacan HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA SATANICOS.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Lisichansk está en el entorno operativo. Solo queda un camino a la ciudad que atraviesa parcialmente los campos y está bajo constante bombardeo.

Yevgeny Shevchenko, un agente independiente de NABU (Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción de Ucrania), escribe sobre esto en su página de Facebook.

"En la ciudad misma, la situación sigue siendo extremadamente difícil: falta de personas, falta de tanques, falta de artillería y falta de aviación. Y la situación, lamentablemente, empeorará. La lucha continúa", agregó Shevchenko.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El intento de las AFU de retirar las unidades supervivientes de Severodonetsk a Seversk ha fracasado

Las operaciones de retirada de los combatientes ucranianos de Severodonetsk se han visto frustradas", ha declarado la viceministra de Defensa ucraniana, Anna Malyar.

El anuncio prematuro de la información por parte de sus propios propagandistas impidió a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevar a cabo sus tareas previstas ayer y anteayer. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Militares rusos y republicanos entraron en el suburbio de Lisichansk.

Nuestro corresponsal Voenkor l Z l Lisitsyn confirma la información.

Las fuerzas combinadas de Rusia y la LPR ingresaron a los suburbios en el área de la mina Melnikov (Matrosskaya).

El avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la LPR también continúa en el área del asentamiento de Volcheyarovka.

Las fuerzas militares y republicanas rusas tomaron Lisichansk en un cerco operativo.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas del LNR y de Rusia toman el control de una mina en Lysychansk y de una de las fábricas, ahora luchan en zonas urbanas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (25 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, ya no estamos en contra solo de Rusia, si no también de China, todo porque EEUU los considera rivales. De verdad que no entiendo como la Otan permite esta manipulación y que toda su función sea el hacer lo que quiere EEUU a costa de los intereses de muchos de los miembros de la Otan .

"Joe Biden, ha iniciado hoy una minigira europea que le llevará a Alemania para participar en la cumbre del G7 y después a España para asistir a la reunión de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN, *con el objetivo de consolidar sus alianzas frente a Rusia y China*.
John Kirby, ha detallado que en las cumbres del G7 y de la OTAN Biden se centrará en "revitalizar las alianzas y colaboraciones" para apoyar a Ucrania, hacer que Rusia rinda cuentas por la invasión *y afrontar los desafíos que China plantea a largo plazo*."

Y mientras Zelenski sigue en su campaña contra cualquiera que no le rinda pleitesia. Ahora les ha tocado a los embajadores Ucranianos...solo porque los puso en el cargo el anterior presidente. El dictador haciendo de dictador....mientras se lo tilda de héroe por hacer lo que EEUU quiere y no dudar al enviar a civiles obligados al frente a morir hasta el último hombre.

"El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha destituido a los embajadores ucranianos en Portugal, Irán, Eslovaquia, Líbano y Georgia, según ha avanzado hoy sábado la agencia local Interfax Ukraine. 
Se trata de representantes diplomáticos que habían sido nombrados para esos puestos por el anterior presidente ucraniano, Petro Poroshenko."


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101576
> 
> 
> Según @rybar, por las acciones exitosas de la "Orquesta" durante el asalto a Popasnaya, así como por un mayor avance en la LPR, Yevgeny Prigozhin recibió el título de Héroe de Rusia. La Estrella del Héroe fue otorgada hace una semana.



Estos son los de lugansk echos de hierro, meanwhile los de donesk y su comercio maritimo una puta mierda, despues vienen estos jilipuertas que ¿que hacen los rusos que no se dejan la piel por los de donesk ?. Ya se sabe, el de mina una bestia y el maricon de playa una mierda.


----------



## JAGGER (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que me ha bloqueado el señor @delhierro, dice que lo he insultado eni anterior cita, cosa que es falsa, aún más lo trato con excesivo respeto llamándole mi coronel.



Ese mediocre se registró en Burbuja hace unos años sólo para insultarme.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

Trincheras vacias, armas en buen uso abandonadas y algun muerto sin enterrar. Los ucranianos huyen a toda prisa.

Algunos no han corrido lo suficiente y han sido capturados.



Los voluntarios rusos.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos ha anunciado una nueva alianza antichina que incluye: Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Todo ello como parte del triunfo del pensamiento de bloque con el telón de fondo del colapso de la globalización.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso vierte mares de fuego sobre las AFU: Huragans, Smerchs y obuses de todo tipo disparan en todos los frentes









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Casa Blanca: Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón han formado una alianza para enfrentarse a China en la región del Indo-Pacífico.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, ya no estamos en contra solo de Rusia, si no también de China, todo porque EEUU los considera rivales. De verdad que no entiendo como la Otan permite esta manipulación y que toda su función sea el hacer lo que quiere EEUU a costa de los intereses de muchos de los miembros de la Otan .
> 
> "Joe Biden, ha iniciado hoy una minigira europea que le llevará a Alemania para participar en la cumbre del G7 y después a España para asistir a la reunión de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la OTAN, *con el objetivo de consolidar sus alianzas frente a Rusia y China*.
> John Kirby, ha detallado que en las cumbres del G7 y de la OTAN Biden se centrará en "revitalizar las alianzas y colaboraciones" para apoyar a Ucrania, hacer que Rusia rinda cuentas por la invasión *y afrontar los desafíos que China plantea a largo plazo*."
> ...



Desde que Zelensky ha cogido la nacionalidad israeli se ha vuelto "majara". Aun hay jilipuertas que se creen que va a ir a jolibud cuando esto acabe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa reveló por primera vez el nombre del comandante del grupo de tropas del sur durante las hostilidades en Ucrania: este es el comandante en jefe del VKS Sergei Surovikin.

Además, el mensaje urgente al departamento dice:
• La agrupación de tropas "Centro", tras romper la defensa bien preparada de las tropas ucranianas, derrotó al enemigo y bloqueó Lisichansk desde el sur
• Partes de la agrupación de tropas "Centro" durante 5 días tomaron el control de 11 asentamientos, de los cuales el más grande Loskutovka, Mirnaya Dolina, Ustinovka
• La agrupación de tropas del sur completó la derrota de la agrupación ucraniana rodeada en el "caldero de Gorsky", los asentamientos de Gorskoye y Zolote fueron tomados bajo control.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101602
> 
> 
> Casa Blanca: Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón han formado una alianza para enfrentarse a China en la región del Indo-Pacífico.



falta la cabra de nuestra legión que se una de caniche


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101607
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa reveló por primera vez el nombre del comandante del grupo de tropas del sur durante las hostilidades en Ucrania: este es el comandante en jefe del VKS Sergei Surovikin.
> ...



Se le ve cara de simpático, chistoso, y de tener muchos amigos.

En un TG leí que han empezado a dar la identidad de de sus generales después de que un corresponsal de guerra famoso en Rusia (uno con tremendas napias, no recuerdo el nombre) se reuniera con Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Las tropas chinas se encuentran en alerta máxima por el sobrevuelo de un avión de combate estadounidense en el Estrecho de Taiwán.

El ejército chino dijo que el paso del avión estadounidense por el Estrecho de Taiwán interrumpió deliberadamente la situación regional y "puso en peligro la paz y la estabilidad".


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)

*La Fuerza Aérea rusa aniquila hasta 80 mercenarios polacos en la República de Donetsk*






© Sputnik 
La Fuerza Aérea de Rusia aniquiló unos 80 mercenarios polacos atrincherados en una fábrica de la localidad de Konstantínovka, en el norte de la República Popular de Donetsk. En el proceso también fueron destruidos decenas de vehículos militares.

"Como resultado de los ataques de la Fuerza Aeroespacial de Rusia con armamento de alta precisión sobre edificios de la fábrica de zinc Megateks, ubicada en la localidad de Konstantínovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, fueron aniquilados hasta *80 mercenarios polacos*, 20 vehículos blindados y 8 lanzacohetes Grad", precisa el comunicado de la Defensa rusa.

Poco antes, se precisó que la aviación rusa de manera conjunta con las tropas de misiles y artillería "destruyeron unidades militares y técnica bélica en 284 zonas, dos depósitos de municiones, cohetes y armas de artillería en la zona de Volcheyárovka de la República Popular de Lugansk, así como unidades de artillería y morteros en 43 zonas".

De acuerdo con el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, desde el inicio de *la operación rusa de desmilitarización de Ucrania* fueron destruidos 213 aviones, 132 helicópteros, 1.355 drones, 3.797 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 670 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.012 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 3.848 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.

El mismo día, el jefe de la república rusa de Chechenia, *Ramzán Kadírov*, informó que unos 800 civiles fueron liberados del territorio de la planta Azot en Severodonetsk. Kadírov agregó que la zona industrial de Severodonetsk y el aeropuerto *están completamente liberados*, y además se lleva a cabo la liberación de la localidad de Bórovskoye.

*Mercenarios en Ucrania*
*Polonia *ha sido en estos meses la principal cantera de combatientes extranjeros para Ucrania, con 1.831 llegadas, 378 bajas mortales y 272 salidas. Le siguen Canadá (601/162/169), Estados Unidos (530/214/227), Rumanía (504/102/98) y Reino Unido (422/101/95).
Según estimaciones del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, miles de mercenarios y expertos en armamento de 64 países han llegado a Ucrania desde el inicio de la operación especial.

"Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial a Ucrania han llegado 6.956 personas, 1.956 ya han sido exterminadas y 1.779 han abandonado el país. De momento, 3.321 mercenarios continúan con vida y aún no han sido capturados o no han llegado a la frontera ucraniana", señala el comunicado del 17 de junio del 2022.
Asimismo, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia afirmó que las fuerzas rusas *eliminaron a tres de cada diez extranjeros* que habían ido a combatir del lado de Ucrania. El portavoz de la cartera, teniente general *Ígor Konashénkov*, calificó de "mentira" los informes de *"hasta 20.000 extranjeros" peleando en las filas del ejército ucraniano* y afirmó que "el creciente número de fracasos militares y las numerosas bajas de efectivos y equipos que el régimen en Kiev sufre a diario han mermado e incluso revertido el flujo de mercenarios".


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101602
> 
> 
> Casa Blanca: Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón han formado una alianza para enfrentarse a China en la región del Indo-Pacífico.



Bueno con japon diremos: Que sarna con gusto, no pica............


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

*Es una victoria: la Comisión Europea ha redactado un documento que permite a Rusia transportar carga a la región de Kaliningrado a través del territorio de la UE*

Así lo anunció el eurodiputado lituano Petras Auštrevičius.

Se espera que el documento se publique la próxima semana. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

*Se ha logrado el cerco operativo de Lisichansk, el cerco táctico en cualquier momento...*
25/06/2022



TDV "Planta de gelatina de Lisichansk", tomada, es NUESTRA 25/06/2022



La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk fue completamente suprimida el 25/06/2022
Hay varios tanques polacos y checos ... Los UAV los están buscando ...


Ya se reportan peleas en Lisichansk en las afueras del estadio SHAKHTER 25/06/2022


La planta de RTI en Lisichansk fue liberada de las tropas NEO-NAZI de Ucrania...25.06.2022


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos ha anunciado una nueva alianza antichina que incluye: Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Todo ello como parte del triunfo del pensamiento de bloque con el telón de fondo del colapso de la globalización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japón sabe que antes o después, China se tomará la revancha por su ocupación de Manchuria, y las decenas de miles de civiles asesinados y cientos de miles esclavizados por los japos.

El tiempo de Japón acabó hace mucho, aunque se esconda en las faldas americanas. Esas faldas ya son muy cortas, y se le ven las bragas a USA.
Japón, otro país que está muerto en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Pero aún no lo saben.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El propagandista Butusov firmó la sentencia de muerte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que permanecen en Severodonetsk

El ejército ucraniano que acusó a Butusov de traición habló sobre la situación en Severodonetsk:

Ahora en la ciudad hay grupos de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que no tuvieron tiempo de retirarse.

Justo ayer, varios cientos de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban en Severodonetsk, se desconoce cuántos de ellos no tuvieron tiempo de irse.

El personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cubrió la retirada de las fuerzas principales y se suponía que debían retirarse, pero Butusov interrumpió la retirada, "filtrando" la información.

Habiendo publicado información sobre la salida de la mayor parte del ejército ucraniano de Severodonetsk, Butusov firmó el veredicto sobre el resto

"A partir de este día, todas las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano en Severodonetsk son responsabilidad de Butusov", dijo el ejército ucraniano.

@anna_noticias


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones que la termodinámica tenga razón vamos a hacer las cosas o inventarlas a nuestra manera, modo progre off



Vale, descartamos que se pueda utilizar la impresora para imprimir energía, pero podrían utilizar oro ¿no?, pues según opinión muy común en este foro el oro no es como la impresora, el oro sirve para todo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Si Putin se sale con la suya en Ucrania, será un desastre económico a largo plazo: primer ministro británico Johnson

Johnson teme que Ucrania se vea presionada a un acuerdo de paz con Rusia que no sirve a sus intereses.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hay varios tanques polacos y checos ... Los UAV los están buscando ...



Tanques polacos y checos... Y los ucros solo en T64 contaban al principio con más de 2000, muchos de ellos modernizados...
Cuadran mucho las cifras de los rusos de más de 3000 tanques ucros destruidos hasta ahora...


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

La presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, dijo que no tenía información de que Rusia supuestamente planea atacar la república en un futuro próximo.

"No tenemos información de que la Federación Rusa esté planeando atacar a Moldavia. La información que tenemos nos da cierto grado de seguridad, pero no sabemos qué pasará, por ejemplo en seis meses", dijo Sandu en el Prime Canal de televisión en respuesta a una solicitud de comentarios sobre los rumores sobre la posibilidad de tal escenario. También señaló que los ciudadanos de habla rusa no están oprimidos de ninguna manera en el país.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

Según estimaciones preliminares, Ucrania necesitará 10 años para limpiar sus territorios de minas - oficial de prensa del Servicio Estatal de Emergencia de Ucrania, Oleksandr Khorunzhiy


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

LPR.
Se liberó parte de la zona industrial de la empresa Azot en Severodonetsk, se evacuó a unos 800 civiles.


Un obús autopropulsado "Msta-S" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue visto cerca de Artemivsk (Bakhmut).
Vídeo de los residentes.


El equipo de filmación de Zvezda fue el primero en conducir por la carretera liberada a Slovyansk y mostró la limpieza a través de los ojos de los soldados, y en la antigua ubicación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, nuestro corresponsal encontró interesantes "artefactos culinarios".


Alumnos del Cuerpo de Cadetes cosacos de Lugansk. Air Marshal Efimov participó por primera vez en la celebración de ex alumnos de Scarlet Sails: 
Los muchachos vieron la capital del norte (San Petersburgo) en todo su esplendor y el símbolo principal del evento: el bergantín "Rusia" bajo una vela escarlata.


"¡El concierto es genial! A todo el mundo le encanta". Los graduados de Mariupol vinieron a San Petersburgo, los escolares visitaron Scarlet Sails y compartieron sus impresiones sobre el espectáculo.
"Velas Escarlata". Valores eternos. Junto con Rusia!


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

“Europa estará del lado de los perdedores”: Hungría pide a la UE que deje de imponer sanciones contra Rusia.

En cambio, propone iniciar negociaciones, explicando que las sanciones tienen un mayor impacto en los países europeos.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A las puertas de la cumbre de la Otan en Madrid, declaraciones de Zelenski demostrando de nuevo su enorme ego. Ha dicho que el ser país candidato a la UE ni ha sido ningún favor ni les caido del cielo, que si lo son es porque se lo han ganado a pulso y se lo merecían.
> 
> Se "olvida" que se han saltado múltiples trámites para ponerlos como candidatos, trámites que nunca se habían permitido saltarse a otros paises. Y que jamás se había permitido la candidatura de un páis en guerra. En este caso, de nuevo, no tienen que seguir las mismas normas que han de seguir el resto de paises (todo sea por contentar a EEUU)



Ya lo dijo el clapham al que algunos aun ninguneais 
Esta " guerra " no es una guerra , es una " negociacion inmobiliaria " entre Lebensraum S.A. y Rossiya Federation Ltd . 
La " superficie urbanizable " que queda en Europa es limitada . Los solares yermos que quedan donde Lebensraum S.A pueda edificar " eurocondominios " ya estan agotados o son poco rentables . Serbia , Bosnia , Moldavia y Georgia ...
Ucrania es como la Plaza Colon . Quitas la bandera y al put%$#@o almirante y que quedan ? 294 m2 edificables ....
Imaginad lo que costaria un zulo en esa zona . 
Como la Plaza Colon no es " edificable " porque la Ley lo prohibe , pues se cambia la Ley . 
Si la UE ( su nombre cientifico es " cuartus reich hitlerium " ) quiere anexionarse Ucrania debe cambiar la Ley . 
Se denigra la figuradel put%$#@ Almirante . campana mediatica anti - Colon
Todos los paises hispanoamericanos ( excepto Cuba , Argentina y Uruguay ) retiran a sus embajadores de Madrid . 
Dan un Ultimatum al gobierno ( corrupto y " huntado " ) para que desmantele la Plaza ...
La Plaza deja de ser Plaza y ya es " terreno urbanizable " . 
Para que Ucrania sea " urbanizable " debe estar dentro de la UE . 
Si esta fuera es como invertir en Cuba . 
Como el tramite para cambiar el estatus del solar yermo es lento , se recurre a la guerra . 
Crean un problema ( la guerra ) , Buscan la solucion ( anexion UE )


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A las puertas de la cumbre de la Otan en Madrid, declaraciones de Zelenski demostrando de nuevo su enorme ego. Ha dicho que el ser país candidato a la UE ni ha sido ningún favor ni les caido del cielo, que si lo son es porque se lo han ganado a pulso y se lo merecían.
> 
> Se "olvida" que se han saltado múltiples trámites para ponerlos como candidatos, trámites que nunca se habían permitido saltarse a otros paises. Y que jamás se había permitido la candidatura de un páis en guerra. En este caso, de nuevo, no tienen que seguir las mismas normas que han de seguir el resto de paises (todo sea por contentar a EEUU) Pero Zelenski no le debe nada a la UE, no le han hecho ningún favor ni saltandose una y otra vez las normas para ayudar a un país en guerra, ni por entrar en recesión para ayudar a un país que no pertenece a la UE. No, si aún le deberá Europa un favor a ellos por proteger a Europa de Rusia....como se empeña en repetir. El pequeño dictador tiene el ego tan subido que se cree que en Europa han de hacer todo lo que el quiera, cuando el quiera.....veremos si en su participación por videoconferencia no vuelve a hacer participar a algún nazi o no critica a los líderes Europeos como tiene costumbre hacer mientras les ordena que le envien más armas y más potentes.




Islandia se salto todos los trámites en 2012

Gilipollas


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101636
> 
> 
> “Europa estará del lado de los perdedores”: Hungría pide a la UE que deje de imponer sanciones contra Rusia.
> ...




Podemos cambiar Ucrania por Hungria

O que Hungria vuelva a depender de Viena


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Vale, descartamos que se pueda utilizar la impresora para imprimir energía, pero podrían utilizar oro ¿no?, pues según opinión muy común en este foro el oro no es como la impresora, el oro sirve para todo.



Está en China, se lo han estado llevando de a poco en estos últimos 20 años.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

"La operación fue exitosa, esta sección de la zona industrial ha sido liberada"

El corresponsal de Izvestia, Yaroslav Bogat, es el primer periodista que aparece en el territorio de la planta de Azot para mostrar la retirada de los civiles del territorio de la empresa. Los soldados de la LPR continúan evacuando a los civiles. En pequeños grupos, se escondieron en los sótanos de los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante mucho tiempo.

El representante oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, Ivan Filiponenko, compartió que en la operación para liberar el territorio de la planta Azot participaron los mejores especialistas.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Oficialmente: el (ya ex) alcalde ucraniano de Severodonetsk dice que la ciudad está bajo el control total de los militares rusos y que se está creando una oficina del comandante









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Aquí tienes a uno denunciando los robos de *elensky
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2012
Cuando aún le quedaban 5 años de meterse en política y era un simple actor

Claro


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo último del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:
> 
> 1. En Konstantinovka, los ataques con cohetes eliminaron hasta 80 mercenarios polacos, 20 vehículos blindados de combate y 8 MLRS. Además, 3 Hurricanes fueron destruidos.
> 2. Más de 300 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, mercenarios extranjeros y 35 unidades de armas pesadas fueron destruidas en la región de Nikolaev.
> 3. Durante el día más de 780 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron eliminados como resultado de ataques de artillería, aviación y misiles.




Que dicen de sus bajas? 

Que yo sepa no hablan desde marzo
No han tenido muertos? 


País oscuro y medieval
Asiático


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

⚡Las fuerzas de la República Popular de Lugansk y Rusia entraron en Lisichansk, se están combatiendo dentro de la ciudad - TASS, citando una fuente cercana a la Milicia Popular de la LPR.


Más de 20 misiles de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas llegaron a la incubadora nazi del centro de entrenamiento de Desna de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Chernihiv


Las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas destruyeron hasta 80 mercenarios polacos en Konstantinovka - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
La agencia informa que el ejército ruso atacó los edificios de la planta de Megatex en Konstantinovka, destruyendo así hasta 80 mercenarios polacos y 8 instalaciones de Grad.


Los Ka-52 funcionan como LMUR en objetivos en Lisichansk.
Los lémures aún no han aprendido cómo entrar por la ventana, pero ya están volando constantemente a través de la puerta.
El principal inconveniente de este cohete es ahora uno.
Todavía no hay miles.
Espero que su ciclo de producción no tenga un año y se elimine esta deficiencia.


DNR.
Alina Grebennikova, de 6 años, murió a causa de uno de los casetes con los que se rellenó un caparazón de militantes ucranianos.
Los médicos lucharon por la vida de Alina durante más de un día. Desafortunadamente, la niña no pudo ser salvada.
Los residentes de Makeyevka llevan flores y juguetes al memorial espontáneo cerca de la escuela No. 56 durante todo el día.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101634
> 
> 
> Según estimaciones preliminares, Ucrania necesitará 10 años para limpiar sus territorios de minas - oficial de prensa del Servicio Estatal de Emergencia de Ucrania, Oleksandr Khorunzhiy



Eso es mentira los rusos te limpian el donbass a marchas forzadas cada vez que entran a las zonas liberadas, pura propaganda , a ver si sabes lo que pones...............


----------



## dabuti (25 Jun 2022)

Prefiero la de Groucho Marx, gracias.


----------



## Feriri88 (25 Jun 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Sería factible cruzar a las repúblicas bálticas o finlandia en coche??




Ya están planeando un túnel entre Helsinki y Tallin
Tiene financiación UE y se construirá en los próximos años


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Eso es mentira los rusos te limpian el donbass a marchas forzadas cada vez que entran a las zonas liberadas, pura propaganda , a ver si sabes lo que pones...............



Es una nota de prensa. Ya depende de cada uno entonces determinar si es cierta o no.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la LPR informa que la zona industrial de la planta de Azot ha sido tomada bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y el ejército de la LPR. La liberación de Severodonetsk está llegando a su fin.
Lisichansk es el siguiente en la fila, donde la lucha ya ha comenzado hoy.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Es una nota de prensa. Ya depende de cada uno entonces determinar si es cierta o no.



Ya por eso no cogas notas de prensa de ucranianos informate como trabajan los rusos que conquistan TERRITORIO MINADO


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los monjes ortodoxos y por tanto los obispos que son exclusivamente escogidos entre ellos, también son célibes. Así que si por ser célibes 'los curas son maricones', también, según su criterio, deberían serlo los monjes y obispos ortodoxos. Dicho de otra forma, su discurso carece de lógica.
> 
> Por mi parte estoy en contra del celibato. Todos los apóstoles estaban casados y en los evangelios solo se RECOMIENDA el celibato si uno se ve capaz de sobrellevarlo, sino: que se case. Y ahora sigamos con la guerra y apartemos los asuntos que nada tienen que ver y más cuando sirven de motivo de discusión entre nosotros. Tomemos ejemplo de los rusos, donde creyentes y ateos, izquierdistas y derechistas, luchan juntos por el bien de su patria. La cizaña solo beneficia al poder anglosajón.



No exactamente:
"Es ilícito para subdiáconos, diáconos y presbíteros contraer matrimonio después de la ordenación: si quieren casarse, que lo hagan antes de la ordenación, mas quien se haya atrevido a casarse después de la ordenación debe ser depuesto".
Digamos que España es un caso especial, dado que toda las derechas son franquistas, es como si en Francia todas las derechas fuesen petainistas. Cosas de no haber sido depuradas como lo fueron las derechas europeas con la caida del fascismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya por eso no cogas notas de prensa de ucranianos informate como trabajan los rusos que conquistan TERRITORIO MINADO



En este caso está sacado de un telegram ruso.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

Mientras el público ukropo y los medios occidentales describen una "retirada estratégica" de Severodonetsk, la lucha ya está en marcha en Lisichansk, y los ukronazis se están desplazando masivamente hacia Slavyansk.


De la información recibida de una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, se supo que hoy en Nikolaev, como resultado de los ataques en el territorio del sanatorio Chaika, el lugar de alojamiento de mercenarios extranjeros de Europa y Estados Unidos fue destruido. Más de 100 mercenarios destruidos


el puesto de mando de la brigada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el aeródromo de Kulbakino (Coordenadas: 47.256332, 32.818880);
Como resultado del daño por fuego, más de 60 oficiales de los departamentos de brigada y equipos de control de tropas en la dirección de Kherson fueron destruidos.


#insider A partir de la información recibida de una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, se supo que hoy en Nikolaev, como resultado de los ataques, se destruyó lo siguiente:
el puesto de mando de la brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en el gimnasio No. 25 (Coordenadas: 46.964138, 31.973662);


En este video, un cohete llega a la planta de Megatex en Konstantinovka. Menos 80 mercenarios nazis polacos a la vez.
Escriben que el ataque fue realizado por un misil guiado multipropósito ligero "Izdeliye 305" o LMUR. A pesar de la ligereza, la longitud del cohete es de 1.945 m, el diámetro del cuerpo es de 200 mm.


Y aquí están los mercenarios polacos en Severodonetsk, video desde el otro lado


- "Todo está bien, todo está bien - nuestros muchachos han venido"


Beshentsi de 404
¡todos ya están jodidos! Israel


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En este caso está sacado de un telegram ruso.



te esta hablando de lo que dicen los ucranianos, tienes que saber diferenciar y enterarte de como desminan los rusos y a que velocidad. Como lo he seguido por telegram se a que velocidad van........


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Este es nuestro experto analista que confunde a Orban y Hungría con el tío ese de Bulgaria.
> Tranquilícese don Amadeo tranquilícese un poco.



¿Amadeo M.?


----------



## Salgado Solitario (25 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los que no aplaudieron CUP, BNG y Santiago.
> Compromis es el más otanista de todos, recuerdo perfectamente a Mónica Monster apoyar a la OTAN en Siria y Libia.
> De todos los progres y posmodernos Compromis es el más repugnante y de largo.



Tienes razón, por algún extraño motivo pensé que fuera el Baldoví. No sé quién es la Mónica Monster esa pero si recuerdo vagamente a una eurodiputada izquierdista valenciana que era rabiosamente otanista, tal vez sea la misma.

Sobre Enrique Santiago yo vi las imágenes de TV donde movía discretamente las manos, uma ambiguedad calculada entre aplaudir y no aplaudir. Y luego salió la Garzona diciendo que sí había aplaudido. Un show todo.

Pero investigando esto ahora he descubierto que hubo dos diputados comunistas que se negaron a acudir al circo de *elensky en el Congreso.
Mi rectificación y mi reconocimiento para ellos. 
Sus nombres:
Roser Maestro, y
Miguel Ángel Bustamante










Roser Maestro, diputada del PCE, no asiste al Congreso en rechazo a Zelenski y al Régimen de Kiev - El Común


Roser Maestro es miembro y diputada de IU en el Congreso de los Diputados, también militante del PCE en su federación en el País Valencià, el PCPV. Hoy, día en el que Zelenski comparecía en el Congreso de los Diputados y en el que prácticamente todo el hemiciclo ha asistido y aplaudido en pie al […]




elcomun.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jun 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> te esta hablando de lo que dicen los ucranianos, tienes que saber diferenciar y enterarte de como desminan los rusos y a que velocidad.



Esta otra noticia también está extraída de otro canal ruso. De ahora mismo precisamente ¿Crees que los rusos o los ucros tienen recursos y zapadores suficiente para limpiarlo todo? Eso no funciona así. Las zonas minadas permanecen minadas durante mucho tiempo, desgraciadamente. Por ello, yo, di credibilidad a la noticia ya que he hechos similares anteriormente han sufrido el mismo rango temporal.





Cerca de la ciudad liberada de Gorskoye, una mina voló en pedazos un automóvil civil.

Los militares ucranianos dejan atrás sorpresas explosivas, que intentan abrirse paso hacia el oeste por caminos minados.

Las bajas civiles aún no se conocen.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> *Que dicen de sus bajas?*
> 
> Que yo sepa no hablan desde marzo
> No han tenido muertos?
> ...



Obviamente sus bajas las ocultan. A saber las que tienen.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esta otra noticia también está extraída de otro canal ruso. De ahora mismo precisamente ¿Crees que los rusos o los ucros tienen recursos y zapadores suficiente para limpiarlo todo? Eso no funciona así. Las zonas minadas permanecen minadas durante mucho tiempo, desgraciadamente. Por ello, yo, di credibilidad a la noticia ya que he hechos similares anteriormente han sufrido el mismo rango temporal.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101652
> ...



Por eso te digo te crees lo de los diez años y me da pena, los rusos cuando conquistan algo ya se preocupan de desminar, A LO BESTIA. Los van llamando y para alli que van.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)

80 nenazas polacas evaporadas de un misilazo, bien, hoy no como


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Japón sabe que antes o después, China se tomará la revancha por su ocupación de Manchuria, y las decenas de miles de civiles asesinados y cientos de miles esclavizados por los japos.
> 
> El tiempo de Japón acabó hace mucho, aunque se esconda en las faldas americanas. Esas faldas ya son muy cortas, y se le ven las bragas a USA.
> Japón, otro país que está muerto en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Pero aún no lo saben.



Por fin liberáremos Okinawa y la reincorporaremos a la alianza SinoPacífico como el Reino de Ryūkyū


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esta otra noticia también está extraída de otro canal ruso. De ahora mismo precisamente ¿Crees que los rusos o los ucros tienen recursos y zapadores suficiente para limpiarlo todo? Eso no funciona así. Las zonas minadas permanecen minadas durante mucho tiempo, desgraciadamente. Por ello, yo, di credibilidad a la noticia ya que he hechos similares anteriormente han sufrido el mismo rango temporal.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101652
> ...



Tu lo que tienes que buscar es una mina que explote despues de la llegada y control de ese territorio por los rusos, eso es lo que me tienes que poner, no esas mamarrachadas de muerte de civiles ucranianos cuando se largan, eso ya lo se........se le llama: *mina amiga, puente amigo y fuego amigo en las zonas separatistas del donbass.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>



Que es esto?? Un anuncio de un completo + lanzamisiles por 100 pavos???


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


>


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Es una victoria: la Comisión Europea ha redactado un documento que permite a Rusia transportar carga a la región de Kaliningrado a través del territorio de la UE*
> 
> Así lo anunció el eurodiputado lituano Petras Auštrevičius.
> 
> ...



Gracias a Dios por que han terminado usando el sentido común.


----------



## Clavisto (25 Jun 2022)

Alcé la vista. La tarde, inmensa, lucía espléndida, toda azul y dorada. Allí enfrente una blanquísima nubecilla pasaba un tanto avergonzada, arrastrada por uno de los infinitos brazos del suave viento. ¿De donde la habría sacado? ¿adonde la llevaba? ¿en manos de quien iba a dejarla? ¿acaso dentro de una negra tormenta? ¿o quizá en el cálido vientre de una de esas grandes nubes blancas?

Bajé la vista. El viento barría el asfalto de las primeras hojas caídas, las más débiles, esas a quienes la primavera despertó demasiado tarde, esas que, perezosas, prefirieron seguir durmiendo mientras sus hermanas saltaban nerviosas para coger sitio entre las ramas de los árboles.

Vi a una chica gorda cruzando el paso de cebra. La conozco. Vive con su novia en el edificio de enfrente. Hace años venían alguna vez por el bar. Parecía enfadada. Aún yendo juntas parecen enfadadas. A veces las veo pasar con el perrito, sin hablar, sin mirarse, tristes.

Ya iba a tirar el cigarrillo cuando vi bajar la avenida a dos gitanillos subidos en sus patinetes eléctricos.

- ¡Para! -dijo uno de ellos- ¡Vamos a tomarnos un café aquí, con el colega!

Es de mi edad. Lo conozco desde hace mucho tiempo. Lleva años con el hígado destrozado. Se le ve en la cara. El otro era un chaval.

- ¡Qué pasa, Kufisto!

Pidieron dos cafés a su manera, no lo pueden evitar. Los gitanos son muy infantiles.

Charlé con ellos. Me sentía bien. El mediodía había sido bueno y eso siempre ayuda.

- ¡Tómate algo con nosotros, Kufis!
- No que todavía tengo que terminar de recoger. Ahora después.

Ya estaban calzados en los patinetes cuando volví a salir a la calle con una cerveza en la mano.

- ¡Adiós, chicos!
- ¡Adiós, Kufisto!

Miré el teléfono: las tres y media. Media hora más y estaría fuera. Mi amigo Cujo, el camello, había enviado un wasap a la una y media pidiendo que le guardara el arroz si sobraba, que llegaría sobre las tres. Se lo guardé.

Hice tiempo mirando en el teléfono el Torneo de Candidatos de Madrid. ¿Cuando tendré otra ocasión como esta? Son los mejores ajedrecistas del mundo exceptuando al campeón y apenas estoy a una hora de ellos, pero...¿como llegar hasta allí sin causar ningún problema? ¿realmente quiero ya, a estas alturas de la vida, salir de casa para ver a unos tíos jugando al ajedrez? Por no hablar del dinero que supondría. Madrid es Madrid, aunque si fuera Fischer tiraría mis eternos dos meses de supervivencia por ir a verlo al Himalaya.

Eran casi las cuatro cuando entró al bar una pareja amiga. Neponiamchitchi, el líder, estaba casi forzando las tablas con negras en plena apertura y uno de los hijos de Atila se lo estaba pensando muy mucho con las blancas. Es valiente.

Hablé con la adinerada pareja. Tenía ganas de hablar con alguien. Me serví otra cerveza. Llegó uno de mis hermanos para el relevo.


Tardé lo justo en recoger mis cosas, despedirme de todos, meterme en el coche y volver a casa.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias a Dios por que han terminado usando el sentido común.



Osea que todo esto ha sido USA metiendo cizaña en Lituania.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que es esto?? Un anuncio de un completo + lanzamisiles por 100 pavos???



Próximamente en todas sus carreteras más cercanas.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1101629
> 
> 
> Si Putin se sale con la suya en Ucrania, será un desastre económico a largo plazo: primer ministro británico Johnson
> ...



Pues que vaya pensando en soluciones porque eso ya no tiene remedio .. Había que haberlo pensado antes.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que todo esto ha sido USA metiendo cizaña en Lituania.



USA y los ingleses. Y lo de Ucrania antes. Esto es algo que cualquiera tiene claro aquí.


----------



## brus (25 Jun 2022)

El Brexit y la guerra de Ucrania tienen relación directa.

Los británicos lo llevaban preparando años.

El resultado del Brexit estuvo amañado para que ganara el sí.

Sabían que con la guerra la UE quedaría abrasada.

Todo pactado con EEUU.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Jun 2022)

dedicado a la banda mefítica del pingüino gilipollenko
esas cositas chulas como molan se merecen una ola, ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jun 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado 
Acaba de enterarse que Rusia y Espana estuvieron en guerra . 
Es verdad que fueron solo 11 meses , pero joer ...que bien queda en el curriculum del Reino


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No exactamente:
> "Es ilícito para subdiáconos, diáconos y presbíteros contraer matrimonio después de la ordenación: si quieren casarse, que lo hagan antes de la ordenación, mas quien se haya atrevido a casarse después de la ordenación debe ser depuesto".
> Digamos que España es un caso especial, dado que toda las derechas son franquistas, es como si en Francia todas las derechas fuesen petainistas. Cosas de no haber sido depuradas como lo fueron las derechas europeas con la caida del fascismo.



¿Entonces para usted el resto son maricones? no es que yo lo crea, pero son cosas de sus argumentaciones.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

Los chechenos dentro de la zona industrial de severodonetsk


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Jun 2022)

En roman palatino, los rusos atacan avanzando lentamente y los ucranianos se defienden. Vamos como desde febrero.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la LNR informa que la zona industrial de la planta de Azot ha sido tomada bajo el control total de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del ejército de la LNR. La liberación de Severodonetsk está a punto de concluir.
Le sigue Lysychansk, donde los combates ya han comenzado hoy.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU ha reconocido oficialmente la pérdida por parte de Ucrania de Severodonetsk, Voronovo, Borivske y Sirotino. Así, el 25 de junio es el segundo día de la liberación de Severodonetsk de los nazis.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Los corresponsales militares sobre el terreno informan de que Severodonetsk ha sido completamente liberada de las fuerzas enemigas. Los que quedan han huido a Lisichansk, que está operativamente rodeada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

¡Queridos amigos!
Nos gustaría contarte un poco sobre la Casa de acogida para gatos de Lugansk.
Se trata de un refugio privado que sólo existe gracias a las donaciones de personas de buen corazón que se preocupan por él.
El refugio se creó en los primeros tiempos turbulentos de 2014, cuando había muchos animales abandonados en las calles de la ciudad.
Larisa es la propietaria del refugio y veterinaria de formación. Muchas de las manipulaciones las hace ella misma y toda su vida está dedicada a ellas, es un trabajo enorme todo el tiempo. Dormir 2 ó 3 horas al día, hacer la compra, dar de comer, atender especialmente a los enfermos, ayudar en las ministraciones.
El refugio está instalado en una casa. Se han destinado varias salas para el mantenimiento de las crías. Todas las habitaciones se mantienen limpias y todos los gatos son atendidos. El refugio está equipado con varias salas, cada una de ellas se mantiene limpia y cada gatito recibe una atención especial.
Actualmente, la situación de los animales en la ciudad es aún más grave. Mucha gente está evacuando y abandonando animales...
Gracias a los que están con nosotros, que no nos abandonan. Agradecemos cualquier ayuda 
Los accesorios están en la parte de atrás.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Decenas de féretros de miembros muertos de la brigada 103 fueron llevados por las calles del centro de Lviv: un par de días después, todo el batallón 64 de la brigada se negó a ir a Donbass

Los miembros de la TRO dicen que la brigada no tiene personal suficiente, carece de armas y artillería y no quiere convertirse en "carne de cañón".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

*Principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ Tras la retirada de las AFU, el Ejército ruso se consolida en las zonas de Severodonetsk, Sirotino, Voronovo y Borovskoye;

▪ Las fuerzas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las zonas de Lisichansk y Artemivsk (Bajmut);

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las tropas rusas continúan su ofensiva cerca de Bogorodichne y un asalto en la dirección de Mazanivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Las imágenes muestran la evacuación de civiles en la planta de Azot en Severodonetsk

La zona industrial de Severodonetsk y la propia ciudad están bajo el control total de las tropas rusas /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

El camino hacia Europa no es fácil









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Los "valientes" capturan uno a uno los bastiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Lisichansk.

Las imágenes muestran equipos destruidos y fortificaciones enemigas conocidas.

Además, los combatientes del grupo *O* eliminaron a los militantes de un DOT fortificado, cuya descripción general mostraremos en la próxima edición. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me









Spoiler: + 18


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Los ataques con cohetes alcanzaron objetivos en Sarny, cerca de Rivne.
Se informa de cuatro explosiones.
Una alerta antiaérea ruge en el oeste de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Ardilla Roja (25 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham al que algunos aun ninguneais
> Esta " guerra " no es una guerra , es una " negociacion inmobiliaria " entre Lebensraum S.A. y Rossiya Federation Ltd .
> La " superficie urbanizable " que queda en Europa es limitada . Los solares yermos que quedan donde Lebensraum S.A pueda edificar " eurocondominios " ya estan agotados o son poco rentables . Serbia , Bosnia , Moldavia y Georgia ...
> Ucrania es como la Plaza Colon . Quitas la bandera y al put%$#@o almirante y que quedan ? 294 m2 edificables ....
> ...



Problema no resuelto satisfactoriamente (joder a Rusia) solución de consolación (anexión a la UE)


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> El Brexit y la guerra de Ucrania tienen relación directa.
> 
> Los británicos lo llevaban preparando años.
> 
> ...



Ay Jesus ...
Eso lo viene diciendo el clapham desde el siglo XIII , sorry ...desde el siglo XI .
Te has caido tarde pero al menos ya te has caido del arbol .
La Historia ( moderna ) de Europa es la Historia entre el Imperio Romano contra los Imperios emergentes .
La Union Europea es heredera del III Reich , que es heredero del Imperio Aleman , que es heredero ( indirecto ) del Sacro Imperio Germanico heredero del Imperio Carolingio que fue heredero del ....Imperio Romano de Occidente que fue heredero de ...BINGO 
La Historia es una rueda . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
La entrada de UK en la UE fue un accidente . Ya lo dijo DeGaulle , en 1963 a McMillan .
O estas con EE UU o estas con Europa . Francia no es parte del Lebensraum , pero comparte con Alemania ser heredera del Imperio Romano de Occidente , por tanto , estan en el mismo bando .
Ya lo dijo el clapham ...( ahi estan las hemerotecas ) en el hilo del Brexit :
Si UK se va , la unica salida que tiene Alemania ( UE , Lebensraum ) es Ucrania . Ucrania seria el Plan B .
UK y Rusia lo vieron venir y dieron un golpe de Estado .
Ucrania no estaba lista para ser anexionada por el Lebensraum aleman .
El golpe de Estado del Maidan fue un " aborto " , La fruta no estaba madura . Rusia ha arrebatado Ucrania al IV Reich .
Uk y EE UU ayudan a la UE , pero ni fu ni fa ...Si Rusia y Alemania se matan entre si , pos vale ...pero no es su guerra , es la guerra del IV Reich contra Rusia por un territorio en disputa ( Ucrania ) . Al final ganara Rusia .
La UE debil = UK mas fuerte .


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Entonces para usted el resto son maricones? no es que yo lo crea, pero son cosas de sus argumentaciones.



Es dificil debatir con alguien que cree en seres imaginarios.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Islandia se *salto* todos los trámites
> *Soy un Gilipollas.*



Si, lo eres, lo bueno es que al menos sabes que lo eres. Islandia no se saltó los trámites como ha hecho Ucrania de hecho las palabras son del propio periodista del artículo (además eres analfabeto, no sabes ni escribir correctamente) que se puede esperar de alguien nacido de la endogamia. Es curioso, os gusta poneros tanto de rodillas delante de vuestro amo Biden que en cuanto alguien no dice que ser la putita de EEUU (en tu caso chapero) es algo a aplaudir, comenzáis a insultar. Ale troll con retraso mental al ignore.


----------



## Iskra (25 Jun 2022)

Situation Ukraine Refugee Situation







data.unhcr.org




Situación de los refugiados ucranianos. Fuente, La ONU.
Rusia, eh!!


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Kineshma, región de Ivanovo. Manifestación conmemorativa en el memorial de la Gran Guerra Patria del microdistrito de fábrica №2. junio 22, 2022


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias a Dios por que han terminado usando el sentido común.



Cuando tienes la caca abriendo ya el esfinter, o vas a un baño, o te cagas.


----------



## dabuti (25 Jun 2022)

La guerra provocada por la OTAN en UCRANIA.

Si la OTAN no existiera, la guerra de Ucrania no se habría producido. ¿Cuáles son los dividendos? Escalada bélica, recesión económica y riesgo de hambrunas en el mundo. La sociedad debe manifestarse por la paz y mostrar su rechazo a la OTAN. Lo explico en este video...


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La guerra provocada por la OTAN en UCRANIA.



ç

Muy emotivo, se me humedecieron casi los ojos, pero que por favor, que le envíe una copia del mensaje a su compañera de partido Rita Mestre, o como se llame, por aquelllo de tener unos principios.



Yomateix dijo:


> A las puertas de la cumbre de la Otan en Madrid, declaraciones de Zelenski demostrando de nuevo su enorme ego. Ha dicho que el ser país candidato a la UE ni ha sido ningún favor ni les caido del cielo, que si lo son es porque se lo han ganado a pulso y se lo merecían.
> 
> Se "olvida" que se han saltado múltiples trámites para ponerlos como candidatos, trámites que nunca se habían permitido saltarse a otros paises. Y que jamás se había permitido la candidatura de un páis en guerra. En este caso, de nuevo, no tienen que seguir las mismas normas que han de seguir el resto de paises (todo sea por contentar a EEUU) Pero Zelenski no le debe nada a la UE, no le han hecho ningún favor ni saltandose una y otra vez las normas para ayudar a un país en guerra, ni por entrar en recesión para ayudar a un país que no pertenece a la UE. No, si aún le deberá Europa un favor a ellos por proteger a Europa de Rusia....como se empeña en repetir. El pequeño dictador tiene el ego tan subido que se cree que en Europa han de hacer todo lo que el quiera, cuando el quiera.....veremos si en su participación por videoconferencia no vuelve a hacer participar a algún nazi o no critica a los líderes Europeos como tiene costumbre hacer mientras les ordena que le envien más armas y más potentes.



Elensky tiene su parte de razón. Su ingreso en la UE se lo está ganando a pulso, en realidad a razón de 1000 muertos diarios. Si eso no es un hacer un esfuerzo que baje Dios y lo vea.
Dicho esto, los países balcánicos están que trinan. Algunos llevan haciendo verdaderos esfuerzos para cumplir las exigencias de la UE y los llevan ninguneando y dándoles largas. Y todo eso, después de la coladera que supuso en el pasado la entrada de países como Polonia, Hungria y otros, auténticos nichos de corrupción y cultivo de nazis, y donde nuestra justicia comparada con la de ellos es de primera división.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No te creas. Wagner tenía un buen recuerdo de su estancia en Rusia, sus conciertos en Moscú y San Petersburgo tuvieron una gran acogida. Años más tarde confesó a sus amigos que si algún día tenía que dejar su hogar en Bayreuth, sería para hacer otro viaje a Rusia.
> 
> Wagner tiene el Sambenito que tiene, pero no era distinto a otros compositores. Como el francés Vincent D'Indy, que era incluso más antisemita que él. Porque Francia, a pesar de su imagen como país de Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité, también se las trae.



Cuanto daño hizo el enano judío de Allen con su frasecita de invadir Polonia..... 
Wagner fue revolucionario y compañero de barricadas de Bakunin....


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuanto daño hizo el* enano judío* de Allen con su frasecita de invadir Polonia.....
> Wagner fue revolucionario y compañero de barricadas de Bakunin....



enano judío... y genio


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que la guerra civil la provocaron los rojos te lo dice cualquier abuelo que vivió la época.
> 
> Por mí, a los curas maricones pederastas los pueden colgar, como a cualquier maricón pederasta. Pero éstos no sólo se esconden en la curia, sino en muchas capas de la sociedad, como en la educación y por supuesto en la política.



Y en las canteras de los clubes deportivos....


----------



## Artedi (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Voy con un niño. Si fuera solo me iría en coche, que es lo más barato. Vuelo con Qatar airlines, que no están mal.
> 
> La opción similar de Turquía era un guarro Pegasus turco (como Ryanair), haciendo noche en Estambul.



Y la ruta serbia por Belgrado? Yo la hice sin problemas, 35 euros de hotel en el centro y solucionado...


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y en las canteras de los clubes deportivos....



no me extrañaría nada


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Militantes en Idlib - no Terror de ISIS1sts - no Estos son militantes que luchan del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, reclutados del terror1sts de todo tipo de pandillas. Todavía se necesitan preguntas con quién están las tropas rusas luchando


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> enano judío... y genio



Una cosa no quita la otra. 
Pero es que cada vez que sale Wagner en una conversación, no falla el listo de turno citando a Allen.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Iskra (25 Jun 2022)

Échense unas risas o indígnensen con el articulito.
Tiene tantas contradicciones el artículo que solo puede venir "facturado" por la mismísima e "inocente" BBC.
Lo mejor es decir que "dijo" que pensó que eran soldados rusos...
Y mejor no echar la cuenta de los años que tiene 69 con los años que hace que traicionaron a la URSS...2022-69=1953. "Sus padres murieron por esa bandera en la segunda guerra mundial.."..... BBC, British calidad.
"La bandera del amor y la felicidad en cada familia, en cada ciudad, en cada república. No del derramamiento de sangre. Y quien diga lo contrario, se equivoca"....¿Lo dice la supuesta abuela o la misma BBC?A quien quiera que lo afirme le invito a pasearse con ella por Moscú y por Kiev a ver cuáles son las consecuencias.









Quién es Babushka Z, la anciana ucraniana que se convirtió sin querer en un ícono de la propaganda rusa - BBC News Mundo


Un vídeo de una anciana ucraniana ondeando una bandera soviética se hizo viral, pero ¿qué ocurrió realmente?




www.bbc.com





A ver, ya se comentó: Por supuesto que en cualquier actividad partidista (y más en una guerra) hay mucha propaganda. Y todo es susceptible de ser utilizado y hasta manipulado. Y, hasta cierto punto, que los beligerantes la usen es lo normal (de la prensa "neutral" mejor no hablemos), pero es que al tío Valodia los nazis del régimen de Kiev se lo ponen a huevo a nivel nacional (En el exterior, la propagando de los "medios libres" trabaja en sentido contrario.

O.T.
Está muy feo dar nombres y datos personales de los usuarios del foro. Ya me lo pareció incluso cuando salieron los del sionista argentino.

He editado para quitar el nombre real del cantamañanas de nombre de rockero británico para ser coherente con lo que digo. En el hilo de Siria quedó enterrado el asunto.


----------



## Remequilox (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que todo esto ha sido USA metiendo cizaña en Lituania.



No necesariamente.
Lo que haya sido, se sabrá, pero perfectamente puede haber sido una confabulación de unos pocos (aunque conocidos) eurócratas, junto a Lituania (furibundos y traumados antirrusos), para generar una respuesta inadecuada, y forzar la involucración militar directa del ejército USA.
En teoría, si la agresión sobre un territorio ruso (Kaliningrado), se materializaba por decisiones implementadas en Lituania, se suponía que la respuesta rusa sería furibunda (y militar) contra Lituania misma.
Eso causaría (supuestamente) un _casus belli_ que obligaría a que ahora sí USA desplegase a los marines e interviniese con todo lo gordo.
Pero....
Las cosas no son necesariamente como se espera que sean. 
Al parecer Rusia ha hecho sus presiones diplomáticas, para cerciorarse que la cosa lituana era por orden y mandato UE.
En tal caso, si la agresión contra un pedazo de Rusia era una agresión UE, la respuesta equivalente podría recaer en cualquier parte o trozo de la UE (no necesariamente Lituania).
Y como la agresión era económica, la respuesta también sería económica.

Y claro, una cosa es animar a los lituanos para que los rusos le peguen una patada al culo de los lituanos, y otra muy distinta que el culo que reciba la patada sea un sensible trasero alemán o italiano.....


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Y la ruta serbia por Belgrado? Yo la hice sin problemas, 35 euros de hotel en el centro y solucionado...



Sí, mucho más cara. Ten en cuenta que no voy a Madrid, voy a Paris, que es mucho más caro, porque los rusos con pasta van a Francia, no a España…así que todos los vuelos con conexiones Serbia, Dubai, Estambul o Armenia desde Paris (que son los únicos que vuelan directo a Moscu; aparte de Qatar), y para mis fechas en agosto, valen mínimo 600 Euros, más la conexión serbia, Dubai o Turquía a Moscu, que ahora mismo son otros 800 euros por sí sola en julio. Aparte llevo bastante equipaje, que salvo en Emirates y Qatar, que permiten varias maletas gratis, en el resto hay que pagar, incluida la,puta air france, que es un timo al nivel de Iberia.

Por ese precio me voy con Qatar, que además pone el hotel casi gratis, y me da para un par de noches en Marruecos para visitarlo con mi larva.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Jun 2022)

*La estupidez europea en una imagen

Todas las estupideces de los occidentales en una sola imagen.
Los homosexuales se manifiestan por la libertad de los nazis que los asesinarían a la primera oportunidad *


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de enterarse que Rusia y Espana estuvieron en guerra .
> Es verdad que fueron solo 11 meses , pero joer ...que bien queda en el curriculum del Reino



Pues si, no lo sabia y se agradece, no hubieron hostilidades y tiene sus similitudes con la OTAN de ese tiempo, aunque era por el mediterráneo, su dominio y la orden de los caballeros de malta.

Más en : Guerra hispano-rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

*Declaración oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la liberación de Severodonetsk:*

Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Luhansk, apoyadas por las tropas rusas bajo el mando del general del ejército S.V. Surovikin, han liberado completamente las ciudades de Severodonetsk y Borovskoye y los asentamientos de Voronovo y Sirotino de la República Popular de Luhansk como resultado de exitosas ofensivas.

De este modo, se ha frustrado el intento del enemigo de convertir la zona industrial de la planta de Severodonetsk Azot en un obstinado foco de resistencia. En la actualidad, el territorio de esta empresa está controlado por unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Luhansk.

Con la liberación de Severodonetsk y Borovskoye, toda la zona de la orilla izquierda del Seversky Donets dentro de las fronteras de la República Popular de Luhansk ha quedado bajo su control total.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

brus dijo:


> El Brexit y la guerra de Ucrania tienen relación directa.
> 
> Los británicos lo llevaban preparando años.
> 
> ...



Mas que amañado, pienso, los british son sabedores de su evidente desaparición
de la geopolítica mundial y, por tanto, del próximo 'Yalta', pero como son expertos
(su historia imperial lo demuestra) en crear caos y división, pues está jugándose
su última carta de parasitismo con los que son sus sucesores occidentales.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Jun 2022)

pinzas


----------



## ATDTn (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Tienes razón, por algún extraño motivo pensé que fuera el Baldoví. No sé quién es la Mónica Monster esa pero si recuerdo vagamente a una eurodiputada izquierdista valenciana que era rabiosamente otanista, tal vez sea la misma.
> 
> Sobre Enrique Santiago yo vi las imágenes de TV donde movía discretamente las manos, uma ambiguedad calculada entre aplaudir y no aplaudir. Y luego salió la Garzona diciendo que sí había aplaudido. Un show todo.
> 
> ...



Algunas mujeres buenas... dentro de IU y podemos . El jefe Garzón y ya si eso la jefa de podemos vergonzoso. Ni principios ni nà.


----------



## Harman (25 Jun 2022)

Ataques de alta precisión del ejército ruso en la región de Rivne. Las instalaciones sin nombre han sido destruidas. "No hay víctimas", dijo el jefe de la administración militar regional de Rivne, Koval.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los corresponsales militares sobre el terreno informan de que Severodonetsk ha sido completamente liberada de las fuerzas enemigas. Los que quedan han huido a Lisichansk, que está operativamente rodeada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que los rusos les están pastoreando y llevándoles al puchero...


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Leo con satisfacción en los canales rusos de telegram, que Putin ha decidido colocar parte de su arsenal en Bielorrusia.
Va a acercar 1000 kilómetros las nukes a la UE.

Berlin quedará a 700 km de las bombas rusas.
Paris a menos de 1800 km
Londres a otros 1800 km

Todas, dentro del alcance de los hipersonicos, que tienen 2.000 km de alcance.
En 3 minutitos, a tomar por culo Alemania.
Y en 5, toda Europa.

Ojo con esto que es importantísimo.
Y encima en manos de un tío como Lukashenko.
Ya veras


----------



## niraj (25 Jun 2022)

A la UE le entran las prisas por rodear a Rusia


[Forwarded from Dmitry Medvedev]
Pregunta de la agencia TASS:
Moldavia recibió el estatus de candidato a la UE. ¿Qué tan rápido será esta introducción? ¿Cómo se puede evaluar la disposición operativa de Moldavia para unirse a las sanciones contra Rusia?


Respuesta:
Moldavia hizo una larga cola para unirse a la UE, que se extendió durante décadas. ¡Buen viaje! Pero quiere ir más rápido. Por lo tanto, otra forma de obtener la membresía en la Unión Europea se vuelve mucho más relevante: la creación de una nueva gran Rumania (Romania Mare).

Los políticos rumanos llevan mucho tiempo dirigiendo bailes políticos alrededor de Moldavia. Y ahora, literalmente. La primera reunión conjunta de los parlamentos de Moldavia y Rumania, los diputados la completaron con un espectáculo de la danza, tomados de la mano. Parecía muy divertido. Pero las consecuencias pueden ser mucho menos ridículas.

Occidente está intentando casi legislativamente prohibir que Ucrania considere al pueblo ruso cercano, provocando en todos los sentidos la profundización del conflicto. Pero en relación con los rumanos y moldavos, la situación es diferente. A los funcionarios de Bucarest, incitados por los "integradores" de Bruselas, están obsesionados con la idea de recrear el proyecto de la gran Rumania enterrado por el ejército rojo durante la gran guerra Patriótica. Recientemente, están aumentando abiertamente los esfuerzos de varios formatos para la absorción" legal " de Moldavia. Además, desde Bucarest, ni siquiera estamos hablando de la unificación de los "pueblos hermanos" en algún tipo de entidad similar a un estado. Las autoridades rumanas perciben con arrogancia la intersección del Dniéster y Prut como su provincia" temporalmente escindida". No es sorprendente el rechazo categórico de más de la mitad de la sociedad Moldava del Anschluss impuesto desde el exterior. En Transnistria, la bandera de Rumania, firmemente asociada con el dolor y el sufrimiento de la gran guerra patria, no quiere ver a la gran mayoría de los habitantes.

La devaluación del estado Moldavo, que se ha acelerado, se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con los patrones ucranianos: el odio hacia nuestro país se pone en primer lugar. Se aprobó una ley fea para prohibir la cinta de San Jorge, que simboliza la victoria sobre el nazismo, los medios de comunicación rusos están siendo erradicados, los líderes de la oposición no deseados, bajo pretextos inverosímiles, se arrojan tras las rejas. 

¿Quién quiere la muerte voluntaria y rápida de su estado? Por lo general, para los políticos, esta posición es antinatural. Intentan proteger su propia estadidad y sus oportunidades personales. Y si, por el contrario, están listos para destruir su país por treinta monedas de plata y unirse a otro estado, entonces esto se llama de otra manera: traición a la Patria. Sorprendentemente, esto es lo que quieren las autoridades actuales de Moldavia. Ignorando la voluntad de una parte significativa de su gente, la actual presidente de Moldavia está lista para eliminar la condición de Estado del país que se le ha confiado. Ella, por supuesto, actúa de acuerdo con las recetas de los curadores europeos y extranjeros, lo cual no es sorprendente en absoluto, porque junto con la moldava, tiene la ciudadanía rumana. Aparentemente, en la nueva Romania Mare, se le prometió un puesto bastante comparable.

Pero, ¿es necesario para los ciudadanos comunes de Moldavia: moldavos, rusos, ucranianos? No les prometieron nada. Es que las efímeras "europerspectivas" en el estado de candidato a la UE. Es decir, los portadores de energía increíblemente caros y la pérdida final del mercado ruso para las verduras, frutas y vino moldavos. Y, por supuesto, los altos precios europeos en las tiendas no son ricos en Moldavia (lo siento, la nueva gran Rumania). 

Ahora corrieron por delante de la locomotora. Tratando de complacer a sus nuevos anfitriones, sin estar en la UE, están listos para unirse a las sanciones europeas contra nuestro país. Bueno, Que lo prueben. Entonces pueden estar 100% seguros de que no recibirán de nosotros no solo energía "costosa" y otros recursos, sino ninguno. Que disfruten de las sanciones sin llegar a la UE.

Y el toque final sobre Romania Mare. Si comienza una grave agitación alrededor del Anschluss de Moldavia por parte de Rumania, debe tenerse en cuenta que alrededor de 220 miles de ciudadanos rusos viven en Transnistria…


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Leo con satisfacción en los canales rusos de telegram, que Putin ha decidido colocar parte de su arsenal nuclear en Bielorrusia.
> Va a acercar 1000 kilómetros las nukes a la UE.
> 
> Berlin quedará a 700 km de las bombas rusas.
> ...



Ya tiene pepinos en Kaliningrado,

Más cerca todavía

Distancias en segundos, sin tiempos de respuesta


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya tiene pepinos en Kaliningrado,
> 
> Más cerca todavía
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que ahora tendra más y mejor colocados.
Dudo que Kaliningrado tenga armas nucleares, más que nada porque si cayera en manos usanas, destriparían lo que hay allí.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya tiene pepinos en Kaliningrado,
> 
> Más cerca todavía
> 
> ...



No está confirmado lo de los pepinos nucelares, en Kaliningrado, que yo sepa.


----------



## Iskra (25 Jun 2022)

*La Fuerza Aérea rusa aniquila hasta 80 mercenarios polacos en la República de Donetsk.*

La Fuerza Aérea de Rusia aniquiló unos 80 mercenarios polacos atrincherados en una fábrica de la localidad de Konstantínovka, en el norte de la República Popular de Donetsk. En el proceso también fueron destruidos decenas de vehículos militares.


"Como resultado de los ataques de la Fuerza Aeroespacial de Rusia con armamento de alta precisión sobre edificios de la fábrica de zinc Megateks, ubicada en la localidad de Konstantínovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, fueron aniquilados hasta *80 mercenarios polacos*, 20 vehículos blindados y 8 lanzacohetes Grad", precisa el comunicado de la Defensa rusa.

Poco antes, se precisó que la aviación rusa de manera conjunta con las tropas de misiles y artillería "destruyeron unidades militares y técnica bélica en 284 zonas, dos depósitos de municiones, cohetes y armas de artillería en la zona de Volcheyárovka de la República Popular de Lugansk, así como unidades de artillería y morteros en 43 zonas".
De acuerdo con el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, desde el inicio de *la operación rusa de desmilitarización de Ucrania* fueron destruidos 213 aviones, 132 helicópteros, 1.355 drones, 3.797 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 670 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.012 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 3.848 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
El mismo día, el jefe de la república rusa de Chechenia, *Ramzán Kadírov*, informó que unos 800 civiles fueron liberados del territorio de la planta Azot en Severodonetsk. Kadírov agregó que la zona industrial de Severodonetsk y el aeropuerto *están completamente liberados*, y además se lleva a cabo la liberación de la localidad de Bórovskoye.





__





Cargando…






mundo.sputniknews.com





==============================================








Más de cien mercenarios fueron eliminados en Nikolaev por ataque con misiles


En Nikolaev, los ataques con misiles de la Federación Rusa destruyeron la base de mercenarios extranjeros. vesti.ua Así lo informa el canal de Telegram «Kherson Herald» con referencia a una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Más de cien militantes de Europa y Estados Unidos murieron...




es.news-front.info




*En Nikolaev, los ataques con misiles de la Federación Rusa destruyeron la base de mercenarios extranjeros.*




vesti.ua
Así lo informa el canal de Telegram «Kherson Herald» con referencia a una fuente en el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania.

Más de cien militantes de Europa y Estados Unidos murieron en el territorio del sanatorio Chaika en el distrito Ingulsky de la ciudad.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso también informó sobre un ataque aéreo a una planta de zinc en Konstantinovka, como resultado del cual fueron eliminados unos 80 mercenarios de Polonia.


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

❗El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció oficialmente la pérdida de Severodonetsk, Voronovo, Borovskoye y Sirotino por parte de Ucrania. Así - 25 de junio - Día de la 2 ª liberación de Severodonetsk de los nazis.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya tiene pepinos en Kaliningrado,
> 
> Más cerca todavía
> 
> ...



Sin tiempo a que suenen las alarmas…y menos ir a un refugio…


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es dificil debatir con alguien que cree en seres imaginarios.



Estupendo. Como ve que le he pillado insultando sin darse cuenta a los ortodoxos, pues recurre al insulto personal. *Pues mire, también todos esos ortodoxos, célibes o no, 'creen en seres imaginarios'.*

Con esto, esta discusión queda zanjada. Ya ha quedado demostrado lo que quería. Adiós majete, sigamos con la guerra.


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

Ojo. Ojo.

Bielorrusia será equipada con armas nucleares.


⚡Putin - a pedido de Lukashenka para desplegar armas nucleares en Bielorrusia: En Europa, los estadounidenses tienen 200 armas tácticas nucleares en 6 países de la OTAN y 257 aviones para su uso. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que estamos obligados a cuidar la seguridad del Estado de la Unión. Por lo tanto, propongo lo siguiente. El ejército bielorruso está armado con un gran grupo de aviones Su-25, podrían reequiparse y podría comenzar el entrenamiento del personal de vuelo. Y como acordamos, en los próximos meses transferiremos a Bielorrusia los sistemas tácticos de misiles Iskander-M, que pueden utilizar tanto misiles balísticos como de crucero, tanto en versión convencional como nuclear.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando tienes la caca abriendo ya el esfinter, o vas a un baño, o te cagas.



Cierto, pero eso está claro. Lo que me llama la atención, es que por fin se hace algo que discute las políticas suicidas implementadas, perdón, ordenadas desde Washington-Londres ¿será que podemos intuir un cierto ánimo de rebeldía ante el yugo anglosajón? ¿una pizquilla quizás?


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Entonces para usted el resto son maricones? no es que yo lo crea, pero son cosas de sus argumentaciones.



*Off-topic esperando a donde van los tiros próximamente, Kramatorsk o Nicolaev*

En la India de los cuatro caminos que existen en el yoga uno es el Raja yoga o yoga Señor, es muy exclusivo y los que lo practican son reclutados de niños, pero si no son capaces de "sublimar" su sexualidad, sus impulsos sexuales se les invita a abandonar la orden, monasterio o ashram donde se practica este tipo de Yoga, tienen otros caminos que pueden seguir.

Nada que ver con lo que enseñan a los occidentales, además es un Yoga peligroso mentalmente, se necesita ser muy estable y el sexo es una causa de perturbación, algunas sectas tanto orientales como accidentales enseñan algunos de sus métodos pero advierto que son peligrosos. El yoga tibetano con sus mándalas (dibujos) es una practica de Raja.

Aunque el yoga más difícil y que no tienes por que ser célibe ni tener la obligación de estar en un ashram es el Gnana (Jnana) yoga.

Los cuatro caminos son:

Gnana, yoga de la sabiduría y de conocerse a si mismo.
Raja, yoga de la concentración, el único que pide celibato.
Bhakti, yoga de la devoción.
Karma, yoga de la acción desinteresada.
Los otros tipos de yoga derivan de esos cuatro caminos.

El yoga de las posturitas (Hatha) es un yoga menor, al igual que el yoga de la respiración (Prana) sirven para mantener la salud, no son caminos o yogas principales, aunque unan el ejercicio físico o la respiración con la concentración.

No os comais el coco con estas cosas, además muchos que van de gurús o son engañabobos o conocen solo un par de cosas.
Las religión cristiana , islámica y supongo que la hebrea - de esa no tengo ni idea - incorpora elemento y ejercicios de yoga en sus ritos.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Jun 2022)

Si estos no son bocachanclas con las gráficas. No es posible aceptar ésto sin pensar que Europa con la guerra de Ucrania se la juega para ganar.

Digo que ha visto el órdago, no que la gane que yo de esas cosas no entiendo:


----------



## Egam (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cierto, pero eso está claro. Lo que me llama la atención, es que por fin se hace algo que discute las políticas suicidas implementadas, perdón, ordenadas desde Washington-Londres ¿será que podemos intuir un cierto ánimo de rebeldía ante el yugo anglosajón? ¿una pizquilla quizás?



Lamento decir que hay poca esperanza.
Todos los gobernantes pasan por las escuelas anglosajonas (master, postgrado, etc). Los "clanes" que hay en ellas son el filtro.
No sube nadie al poder por azar.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> enano judío... y genio



Ridiculizar a alguien y que ese alguien te considere uno de los suyos y te admire sólo lo puede hacer un genio. En Bananas pone a parir a Fidel Castro y a la progresía aquella de los 70 pero en plan despellejamiento total , nada de humor "light", y lo tenían como su cineasta de referencia.


----------



## lapetus (25 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> del Estado de la Unión


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si estos no son bocachanclas con las gráficas. No es posible aceptar ésto sin pensar que Europa con la guerra de Ucrania se la juega para ganar.
> 
> Digo que ha visto el órdago, no que la gane que yo de esas cosas no entiendo:



Yo creo que este tío es Torbe más delgado, que está diversificando el negocio.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)

El eurodiputado lituano Austrevicius dice que Bruselas está trabajando en un documento que levantaría las restricciones al tránsito ruso por territorio de la UE, es decir, levantaría el bloqueo parcial de Kaliningrado.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ridiculizar a alguien y que ese alguien te considere uno de los suyos y te admire sólo lo puede hacer un genio. En Bananas pone a parir a Fidel Castro y a la progresía aquella de los 70 pero en plan despellejamiento total , nada de humor "light", y lo tenían como su cineasta de referencia.



Recuerdo la pelicula: "¿A quien apoyamos esta vez? la CIA no quiere errores, esta vez la mitad de nosotros apoyará al gobierno y la otra mitad a los rebeldes"
En otra escena los dictadores hablan entre si: "¿Has pedido ayuda a la CIA? naturalmente...¡idiota, has pedido ayuda a la Comisión de Ayuda a Israel" en la escena se ve a unos rabinos pidiendo con huchas petitorias.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No necesariamente.
> Lo que haya sido, se sabrá, pero perfectamente puede haber sido una confabulación de unos pocos (aunque conocidos) eurócratas, junto a Lituania (furibundos y traumados antirrusos), para generar una respuesta inadecuada, y forzar la involucración militar directa del ejército USA.
> En teoría, si la agresión sobre un territorio ruso (Kaliningrado), se materializaba por decisiones implementadas en Lituania, se suponía que la respuesta rusa sería furibunda (y militar) contra Lituania misma.
> Eso causaría (supuestamente) un _casus belli_ que obligaría a que ahora sí USA desplegase a los marines e interviniese con todo lo gordo.
> ...



Si empezamos a interpretar las cosas desde el hecho de que Washington-Londres han estado moviendo los hilos (por decirlo suavemente) para que elementos como esos políticos lituanos estén donde están ¿entonces de quien es la culpa? y me es (casi) lo mismo decir que son unos asnos fanáticos e incompetentes, que decir que actúan conscientemente por que son anti-rusos. La cuestión es quien los puso allí y eso está meridianamente claro.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que este tío es Torbe más delgado, que está diversificando el negocio.



Pero bocachanclas o no cada vez está más duro tener reserva de gas y tirar tu propia economía asi como así, que eso ya lo haces sólo con el precio del gas, es ir a economía de bloques por la vía dura como poco y diría que avanzas unos pocos pasos hacia guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si empezamos a interpretar las cosas desde el hecho de que Washington-Londres han estado moviendo los hilos (por decirlo suavemente) para que elementos como esos políticos lituanos estén donde están ¿entonces de quien es la culpa? y me (casi) lo mismo decir que son unos asnos fanáticos e incompetentes, que decir que actúan conscientemente por que son anti-rusos. La cuestión es quien los puso allí y eso está meridianamente claro.



No perdamos de vista la cuestión de que los Bastardos son expertos en cagarla, sobre todo cuando la cosa está mas lejos que Cuernavaca. Los nazis bálticos se las valen solos para meter la pata, no necesitan muchos ánimos. En cuanto a los cabezas de huevo de Bruselas...se ha formado la tormenta perfecta, desde la Primera Coalición contra Bonaparte no se habia visto tanto subnormal al mando.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mire, a mi estas cosas me interesan bastante, pero creo que no es el lugar donde hablarlas (me refiero al hilo). Pero eso que ha dicho y que he dejado fuera marcado con negrita, merece una explicación. Yo como cristiano no conozco ningún tipo de práctica física que provenga del yoga. Pero si pretendemos decir que el ayuno, la meditación y reflexión, o la abstinencia surgieron de esas fuentes, debo argumentar que el velo de la ignorancia sobre la lejana historia es demasiado tupido como para adjudicar nada a nadie. Y estamos desvirtuando el hilo con esto. Yo tan solo quería poner a Zhu en su lugar por propasarse, no comenzar un debate religioso o metafísico.


----------



## El Juani (25 Jun 2022)

Parece que la biblioteca de la Iglesia Petro el grande de Mariupol fue confiscada y quemada en el cementerio de la susodicha ciudad.













Андрющенко Time


Офіціцйни канал не дуже офіційних думок про Маріуполь і не тількі Радника міського голови м. Маріуполь




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Parece que la biblioteca de la Iglesia Petro el grande de Mariupol fue confiscada y quemada en el cementerio de la susodicha ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde dice rusos, lean ucranianos, así mejor.


----------



## arriondas (25 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuanto daño hizo el enano judío de Allen con su frasecita de invadir Polonia.....
> Wagner fue revolucionario y compañero de barricadas de Bakunin....



De hecho, El Anillo de los Nibelungos es una alegoría... del socialismo, donde hay una crítica al capitalismo, al que Wagner veía como algo malvado que esclavizaba a la mayoría en beneficio de unos pocos; el tema central son las trágicas consecuencias que provoca la codicia, el querer ser rico y poderoso a toda costa. Los dioses, gigantes y nibelungos son una clara metáfora de los explotadores que sojuzgan a los humanos; ellos han profanado la naturaleza, bien robando el oro del Rin (el nibelungo Alberich), bien arrancando una rama al fresno sagrado y matándolo para hacer su vara (Wotan-Odín) Precisamente, el Ciclo del Anillo termina con el Walhalla en llamas, destruido, y es a partir de ese momento cuando la humanidad se libera, con un futuro apoyado en el amor en lugar de la ambición y la codicia.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si, no lo sabia y se agradece, no hubieron hostilidades y tiene sus similitudes con la OTAN de ese tiempo, aunque era por el mediterráneo, su dominio y la orden de los caballeros de malta.
> 
> Más en : Guerra hispano-rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Pues mire, también en otra ocasión estuvimos en guerra contra Rusia, al menos sobre el papel:



> Según contaba hace un par de días el propio Dezcallar en una entrevista, estaba trabajando en el ministerio de Exteriores cuando desde la embajada rusa le dijeron que habían encontrado un documento, revisando sus archivos, en el que constaba que *Rusia estaba en guerra con España*. La primera reacción del español, en broma, fue preguntar quién iba ganando, a lo que el ruso le comentó que había que zanjar aquello formalmente.
> 
> Todo provenía, según parece, de un *encontronazo en California con unos rusos que habían descendido desde Alaska*. Fue en la segunda parte del siglo XVIII, en torno al 1770, y en esa época el gobernador y el poder en California era español. No fue más que eso, *un encontronazo entre españoles y rusos en California*, en el que estos últimos salieron huyendo. Nada importante, al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Que fuera un hecho insignificante aquella minúscula batalla entre españoles y rusos en lo que hoy es Estados Unidos, no evitó que el zar, al enterarse, ordenara la declaración de guerra a España. Y así se hizo formalmente. Pero a España entonces le venía mal otra guerra, porque ya estaba metida en suficientes y además la situación en Europa también ponía sobre la mesa conflictos importantes frente a los que la declaración de guerra rusa se diluyó. No hubo más hechos bélicos y todos se olvidaron de aquella guerra hispano-rusa. Tanto se olvidaron, que no se firmó la paz para deshacer el estado de guerra.



Fuente: Rusia y España han estado en guerra dos siglos, hasta hace 20 años


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Parece que la biblioteca de la Iglesia Petro el grande de Mariupol fue confiscada y quemada en el cementerio de la susodicha ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El nivel de la propaganda sigue cayendo sin fondo. Pronto dirán que las bombas rusas son culpables del cambio climático.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De hecho, El Anillo de los Nibelungos es una alegoría... del socialismo, donde hay una crítica al capitalismo, al que Wagner veía como algo malvado que esclavizaba a la mayoría en beneficio de unos pocos; el tema central son las trágicas consecuencias que provoca la codicia, el querer ser rico y poderoso a toda costa. Los dioses, gigantes y nibelungos son una clara metáfora de los explotadores que sojuzgan a los humanos; ellos han profanado la naturaleza, bien robando el oro del Rin (el nibelungo Alberich), bien arrancando una rama al fresno sagrado y matándolo para hacer su vara (Wotan-Odín) Precisamente, el Ciclo del Anillo termina con el Walhalla en llamas, destruido, y es a partir de ese momento cuando la humanidad se libera, con un futuro apoyado en el amor en lugar de la ambición y la codicia.



Sustituye capitalistas por élites del partido comunista y es lo mismo. Salvo una gran diferencia: en el capitalismo nadie te mata si no compras este o aquel producto para hacer millonario al malvado empresario.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Sustituye capitalistas por élites del partido comunista y es lo mismo. Salvo una gran diferencia: en el capitalismo nadie te mata si no compras este o aquel producto para hacer millonario al malvado empresario.



No ni poco. Anda que no lo vimos en las pelis de James Cagney: 'o me compras la cerveza, o te quemo el bar'.


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Aunque esa off-topic, creo que es interesante la negación del aborto como derecho absoluto en USA, y que pasen la legislación a los estados. 

Si USA vuelve a sus orígenes cristianos y se quita esa costra imperialista parasitaria que manda allí ahora, puede volver a ser el pedazo de nación que una vez fue. Con otra clase dirigentes en USA no estaríamos con esta guerra.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Tienes razón, por algún extraño motivo pensé que fuera el Baldoví. No sé quién es la Mónica Monster esa pero si recuerdo vagamente a una eurodiputada izquierdista valenciana que era rabiosamente otanista, tal vez sea la misma.
> 
> Sobre Enrique Santiago yo vi las imágenes de TV donde movía discretamente las manos, uma ambiguedad calculada entre aplaudir y no aplaudir. Y luego salió la Garzona diciendo que sí había aplaudido. Un show todo.
> 
> ...



Mónica Oltra alias Monster o la Encubridora.


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

Que Bielorrusia entre en el conflicto tendría que ser la excusa perfecta para mandar YA una fuerza conjunta que extermine a todo invasor de territorio Ucraniano.

Demasiado está durando la tontería.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Jun 2022)

Este ataque se supone que se ha hecho con el nuevo misil Izdeliye 305 .











Rusia utiliza el nuevo misil Izdeliye 305 en Ucrania


Medios rusos han informado que helicópteros de combate Mi-28NM han utilizado en Ucrania el nuevo misil Izdeliye 305, presentado en el salón ...




alejandro-8.blogspot.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El nivel de la propaganda sigue cayendo sin fondo. Pronto dirán que las bombas rusas son culpables del cambio climático.



Greta está sospechosamente callada durante todo es conflicto. No sé si es casualidad o causalidad.


----------



## kelden (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que Bielorrusia entre en el conflicto tendría que ser la excusa perfecta para mandar YA *una fuerza conjunta que extermine a todo invasor de territorio Ucraniano.*
> 
> Demasiado está durando la tontería.




Una cosa es querer y otra muy distinta poder. Si pudieran ya lo habrían hecho.


----------



## alnitak (25 Jun 2022)

estas son mujeres y no la basura hispana


----------



## pgas (25 Jun 2022)

el ukrogorrino ya está listo




+++++



cryfar74 dijo:


> *La estupidez europea en una imagen
> 
> Todas las estupideces de los occidentales en una sola imagen.
> Los homosexuales se manifiestan por la libertad de los nazis que los asesinarían a la primera oportunidad *




pos sí, el conchita canta a Azov en Kiev


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> estas son mujeres y no la basura hispana



bueno... aquí también hay mucha mujer de bandera, pero obviamente ligando por internet no las vais a encontrar


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

*Borrell advierte de que los casos de tortura en Ucrania no quedarán impunes.*
El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha advertido, Día Internacional en Apoyo a las Víctimas de la Tortura, de que los casos denunciados de tortura en la *guerra en Ucrania* "no quedarán impunes".

"En el Día Internacional en Apoyo a las Víctimas de la Tortura, nos solidarizamos con todas las víctimas de la tortura y sus familias y reafirmamos nuestra firme determinación de combatir la tortura en todo el mundo y en todos los contextos, especialmente en los lugares de detención", dijo en un comunicado Borrell.

Señaló que, a medida que se multiplican los conflictos y las crisis, el uso de la tortura también se generaliza y precisó que la UE "deplora los numerosos casos denunciados de tortura, ejecuciones extrajudiciales y otras atrocidades en la guerra ilegal de agresión de *Rusia* contra *Ucrania*. Estos actos no quedarán impunes".


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

Tienen los misiles desde antes que nadie, integrarles la camara y el guiado moderno ahora que todo es barato y de reducido tamaño no era tan complicado. Lo que tienen las guerras es que se mete dinero a los proyectos, y el bloqueo de compras externas agudiza el ingenio y da oportunidades a la industria local.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No ni poco. Anda que no lo vimos en las pelis de James Cagney: 'o me compras la cerveza, o te quemo el bar'.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101923



¿Y que tiene que ver la mafia con el capitalismo?
¿Acaso no existe la mafia rusa y la mafia china?
Que chorrada


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que Bielorrusia entre en el conflicto tendría que ser la excusa perfecta para mandar YA una fuerza conjunta que extermine a todo invasor de territorio Ucraniano.
> 
> Demasiado está durando la tontería.



¿ te crees esas cosas ? Si los rusos y los bielorrusos se ponen en guerra total, europa se caga. No seas tan fanatico, es su patio y se lo follan como quieren, es un escenario donde no pueden perder y como se esta viendo no perderan. 

De momento "se vienen cositas" como dice el otanico ese, se vienen los iskander unos cientos de km más cerca de Berlin.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> bueno... aquí también hay mucha mujer de bandera, pero obviamente ligando por internet no las vais a encontrar



Joder, iba a contestar algo parecido. Las rusas son monas ( de jovencitas preciosas , luego no se que pasa que empeoran mucho más que las locales ), pero aquí hay mujeres de la hostia.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Jun 2022)

El reporte que sigo (debajo un off-topic para @Loignorito) :



*Off- topic*


Loignorito dijo:


> Mire, a mi estas cosas me interesan bastante, pero creo que no es el lugar donde hablarlas (me refiero al hilo). Pero eso que ha dicho y que he dejado fuera marcado con negrita, merece una explicación. Yo como cristiano no conozco ningún tipo de práctica física que provenga del yoga. Pero si pretendemos decir que el ayuno, la meditación y reflexión, o la abstinencia surgieron de esas fuentes, debo argumentar que el velo de la ignorancia sobre la lejana historia es demasiado tupido como para adjudicar nada a nadie. Y estamos desvirtuando el hilo con esto. Yo tan solo quería poner a Zhu en su lugar por propasarse, no comenzar un debate religioso o metafísico.



Sabes que los Hare Krishna se pasan el día cantando su mantra, no es lo mismo que el rezar 100 padrenuestros o salves, etc. que hacen muchos monjes. La repetición de un mantra u oración hace que desconectes tu mente consciente para lograr otro estado mental, esta practica es la más común en el Bhakti yoga, puede ser una practica alienadora ya que disminuye tu espíritu critico, eso lo saben bien las sectas al igual que hacer el bien desinteresadamente, Karma yoga, eso es norma en cristianismo "..ama al prójimo como a ti mismo" aunque pocos lo practiquen y también las sectas se aprovechan de ello.

Hay más practicas yoga escondidas en el cristianismo que darían para un libro


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

*4 tiros de un musulmán loco

*han sido suficientes para joderle la fiesta a los noruegos y aterrorizar a todos los maricones europeos .

El mensaje que envían a los miles y miles de " locos " que han dejado pasar los criminales que nos gobiernan es que cualquier acción terrorista por pequeña que sea puede tener consecuencias devastadoras en la sociedad europea

¿ alguien se imagina lo que va a pasar cuando den la señal y los millones de moros y negros que ya están distribuidos por todas las ciudades europeas . que están coordinados y que alguien financia provoquen el BLACK LIVES MATTER que sin duda sucederá ? 

Europa arderá por los cuatro costados . Quien no lo ve venir es que está ciego o es subnormal.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No ni poco. Anda que no lo vimos en las pelis de James Cagney: 'o me compras la cerveza, o te quemo el bar'.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101923



En realidad esto no sería específicamente capitalismo sino feudalismo de toda la vida, otra cosa es que vayan asociados.

La Mafia es feudalismo, sustitución del Estado por el señor feudal, oligarca, capo mafioso.

El capitalismo es aún mucho más perverso, es el sistema económico diseñado para que un reducido grupo de individuos llegue a convertirse en propietario legal de toda la riqueza mundial.

Contrariamente a la creencia actualmente en boga, el capitalismo es lo más opuesto al liberalismo que pueda existir.


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque Rusia no es la URSS. No vivimos en 1970. Vivimos en 2022.

Rusia no tiene ni la pirámide poblacional, ni la economía, ni la industria ni los aliados como para meterse en algo más gordo de lo que se ha metido ahora. Y al otro lado, tendría la alianza militar más grande de la historia.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jun 2022)

¿Utilizaban?.


----------



## Saturnin (25 Jun 2022)

Los medios españoles ocultan la noticia de que diputados italianos protestan contra el envío de armas a Ucrania para no perjudicar la imagen de la llamada izquierda española que está en su mayoría a favor de este envío y los que están en contra no hacen nada. En el fondo son cómplices de la OTAN. En el siguiente enlace vídeo.









Ucraina, caos alla Camera: i deputati di Alternativa espongono cartelli con "stop all'invio di armi" di fronte ai banchi del governo - Video - Il Fatto Quotidiano


BAGARRE IN AULA, Urla e cartelli contro Mario Draghi e il governo. Ecco cosa è successo [Video]




www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….


----------



## delhierro (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque Rusia no es la URSS. No vivimos en 1970. Vivimos en 2022.
> 
> Rusia no tiene ni la pirámide poblacional, ni la economía, ni la industria ni los aliados como para meterse en algo más gordo de lo que se ha metido ahora. Y al otro lado, tendría la alianza militar más grande de la historia.



No la va a haber porque los anglos se han cagado y se han pirado dejando al monigote solo. Si entran las hostias se las llevan puestas.

En cuanto a pajas poblacionales, pib , etc... pues revisa la historia. Alejandro contra los persas, Atila contra el Imperio, los mongoles contra china etc.... Cuando empiezan las hostias, el precio de las casas a 1000000000 el m2 de nuestro pib no valdra una puta mierda. Lo mismo con los derechos de autor, el cine, o el turismo. En cuanto a la población, cuenta la que sepa, quiera, y tenga valor para combatir. No sigo que creo que con esto vale.


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN seguirá tratando con Turquía la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia en la cumbre de Madrid.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha mantenido una nueva conversación telefónica con el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, con el que ha acordado seguir tratando las reticencias de Turquía a la adhesión de *Suecia *y *Finlandia* a la Alianza y han acordado seguir hablando de esta cuestión la semana que viene en Bruselas y Madrid.

"Buena conversación telefónica con el presidente Erdogan, de nuestro valioso aliado Turquía para tratar las solicitudes de adhesión a la OTAN de Finlandia y Suecia. Hemos acordado seguir hablándolo la semana que viene en Bruselas y Madrid", ha publicado Stoltenberg en su cuenta en Twitter.

Este viernes, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores turco, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha subrayado durante un acto en la provincia de Malatya que no habrá concesiones. "Nos mantenemos firmes en lo que respecta a la pertenencia de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN", dijo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Los medios españoles ocultan la noticia de que diputados italianos protestan contra el envío de armas a Ucrania para no perjudicar la imagen de la izquierda española que está en su mayoría a favor de este envío y los que están en contra no hacen nada. En el fondo son cómplices de la OTAN. En el siguiente enlace vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los políticos europeos que envían armas para asesinar a otros europeos en la guerra civil de Ucrania 

no las usan para defender las fronteras de Europa de una invasión que traerá el verdadero apocalipsis . No el cambio climático ni el coronatimo inventado. 

Si los eslavos se están matando entre sí ¿ alguien duda lo que sucederá entre musulmanes y occidentales en poco tiempo ?


----------



## kelden (25 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sabes que los Hare Krishna se pasan el día cantando su mantra, no es lo mismo que el rezar 100 padrenuestros o salves, etc. que hacen muchos monjes. La repetición de un mantra u oración hace que desconectes tu mente consciente para lograr otro estado mental, esta practica es la más común en el Bhakti yoga, puede ser una practica alienadora ya que disminuye tu espíritu critico, eso lo saben bien las sectas al igual que hacer el bien desinteresadamente, Karma yoga, eso es norma en cristianismo "..ama al prójimo como a ti mismo" aunque pocos lo practiquen y también las sectas se aprovechan de ello.
> 
> Hay más practicas yoga escondidas en el cristianismo que darían para un libro



A ver ... el cristianismo es una herejía del judaismo y el judaismo es una copia adaptada a las circunstancias judias de la religión babilónica, que seguro sabían también algo de los hindúes (los tenían al lado).

Lo que quiero decir es que para el año 2000 antes de cristo todas esas chorradas ya estaban inventadas. Desde entonces, variaciones sobre el mismo tema. Lo sorprendente es que, 4000 años después, aun no hemos sido capaces de prescindir de esas sandeces.


----------



## rejon (25 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania ya usa los lanzacohetes Himars, suministrados por EEUU.*
Los sistemas de cohetes HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos ya están funcionando y alcanzando objetivos en las partes de *Ucrania* ocupadas por *Rusia*, ha informado el máximo general del país.

"Los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* golpearon hábilmente ciertos objetivos: objetivos militares del enemigo en nuestro territorio ucraniano", escribió el jefe del Estado Mayor General de *Ucrania*, Valeriy Zaluzhnyi, en la aplicación Telegram.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jun 2022)

Los políticos europeos que envían armas para asesinar a otros europeos en la guerra civil de Ucrania

no las usan para defender las fronteras de Europa de una invasión que traerá el verdadero apocalipsis . No el cambio climático ni el coronatimo inventado.

Si los eslavos se están matando entre sí ¿ alguien duda lo que sucederá entre musulmanes y occidentales en poco tiempo ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Jun 2022)

Si, no es nada nuevo, los Rusos ya disponían de misiles con guia TV o IR desde tiempos Soviéticos.

Este por ejemplo, pero lo nuevo del Izdeliye 305 es que es más ligero y permite su uso desde helicópteros.









Kh-29 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (25 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En realidad esto no sería específicamente capitalismo sino feudalismo de toda la vida, otra cosa es que vayan asociados.
> 
> La Mafia es feudalismo, sustitución del Estado por el señor feudal, oligarca, capo mafioso.
> 
> ...



Si lo que queréis hacer es una sociedad DEPLORABLE, donde lo divertido esté prohibido y todo pase por el estado...para no combatiros con todas las fuerzas!


----------



## Moderado (25 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ahí tienes razón solo vemos subnormales fanatizados ucranianos en los medios pero el Ucraniano que está hasta los cojones de su gobierno y los oligarcas y solo quiere vivir en paz con los rusos y desarrollarse económicamente ese nunca lo sacan en los medios y deben ser bastantes.



A Zelenski le votaron casi tres cuartas partes del país porque prometió firmar la paz y combatir la corrupción.

Cada vez que los ucranianos se expresan la gran mayoría elige el la opción mas lógica, todos están hasta los huevos de la junta golpista de Kiev que no les ha traído mas que miseria y muerte al país.

Cuando el régimen de Kiev caiga y la pasta deje de llegar desde la UE y EEUU va a haber un ajuste de cuentas brutal en Ucrania, que no nos extrañe si vemos una oleada de asesinatos y palizas por todo el país.


----------



## rober713 (25 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La estupidez europea en una imagen
> 
> Todas las estupideces de los occidentales en una sola imagen.
> Los homosexuales se manifiestan por la libertad de los nazis que los asesinarían a la primera oportunidad *



Subo la apuesta


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si lo que queréis hacer es una sociedad DEPLORABLE, donde lo divertido esté prohibido y todo pase por el estado...para no combatiros con todas las fuerzas!



No sé a que se refiere usted, yo soy un liberal. Y por tanto anti-capitalista.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Que sí, que sí..., pero la mierda volante rusa ha participado en una guerra con sus movimientos controlados al mm por los satélites/AWACS de USA y contra sistemas AA de verdad, y han funcionado. El F35 no ha servido ni para impedir que unos follacabras ganasen su guerra contra USA.


----------



## arriondas (25 Jun 2022)

Déjame el paquete en el ascensor, que no cabe en el buzón. Gracias.

Y lo del Stealth, que se lo digan a los franceses y a los serbios, aunque el cartero ya sabemos que es un fan de la furgoneta con alas de Lockheed-Martin.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jun 2022)

Es un progre con el que coincido en ésto.

Es un pro climate fake


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es super ridículo que unos mercenarios skin heads eslavos se hayan puesto de nombre "wagner". Es como los cubanos que le ponen al niño usnaivi o gitanos que le ponen nombres de actores americanos a sus larvas.



Ejem. Wagner es el típico apellido alemán que hace referencia a un oficio, en este caso relacionado con carrozas, coches (Wagen). Sería algo así como "carrocero", "carretero", etc.


----------



## NPI (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Japón sabe que antes o después, China se tomará la revancha por su ocupación de Manchuria, y las decenas de miles de civiles asesinados y cientos de miles esclavizados por los japos.
> 
> El tiempo de Japón acabó hace mucho, aunque se esconda en las faldas americanas. Esas faldas ya son muy cortas, y se le ven las bragas a USA.
> Japón, otro país que está muerto en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Pero aún no lo saben.



La economía de Japón lleva 30 años catatónica, si siguen obedecediendo a su ocupante desde el año 1945 será su fin como isla, la realidad es tozuda pero es la que es.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 25/06/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 25/06/2022

1. Severodonetsk.*
La ciudad ha sido completamente liberada, incluida toda la zona industrial de la planta de Azot. Todos los rehenes civiles han sido liberados.
Borovskoye, Voronovo y Sirotino fueron liberados. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas de Severodonetsk se retiraron a Lisichansk.

*2. Zolote.*
Se completa la liquidación de la caldera. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas intentaron atravesar los campos de minas hacia Disputed.
Al igual que Severodonetsk, Zolote, junto con Gorsky, desaparecerán de los informes militares en los próximos días, al igual que desapareció Mariupol.
Hasta el momento, no hay claridad sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (muertos / heridos / prisioneros) en Severodonetsk, Gorsky y Zolote: ayer se declararon hasta 800 prisioneros y más de 1000 muertos.

*3. Lisichansk.*
La ciudad se encuentra en un cerco operativo. El único camino a la ciudad desde Seversk está bajo control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
Hay indicios de preparativos para la retirada de la agrupación AFU de Lisichansk a Seversk.
Hoy, la lucha comenzó directamente en Lisichansk y en las afueras de la refinería de Lisichansk.
Las batallas por Belaya Gora y Privolye continúan.

*4. Soledar.*
Luchas por Berestovoye y Belogorovka, así como cerca de la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk en el área de la capturada Nikolaevka. La presión sobre el frente enemigo al norte de Soledar obviamente aumentará en los próximos días. El enemigo, a su vez, se preparará para defender la línea Soledar-Seversk.

*5. Artemovsk.*
Peleas en Klinovoe y cerca de Pokrovsky. Hasta el momento, no ha sido posible cortar por completo las TPP de Novolugansk y Uglegorsk. El enemigo todavía está reteniendo a Semigorye.

*6. Avdiivka.*
Batallas posicionales cerca de la autopista Avdeevka-Konstantinovka y en las afueras de Nueva York. Después de la acumulación de trabajo de contrabatería de nuestra parte, la intensidad del bombardeo de Donetsk disminuyó un poco.
Además del bombardeo terrorista, el enemigo dispara contra las unidades del ejército de la RPD y apunta a los depósitos de municiones. Nuestras tropas están enfocadas en la destrucción de armas y MLRS del enemigo.

*7. Ugledar.*
La lucha bastante intensa continúa en el área de Yegorovka y Pavlovka. Con su actividad, el enemigo está tratando de obligar al comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a reducir la presión en otras direcciones y, en el camino, mejorar su posición táctica, aprovechando el hecho de que ahora no hay grandes fuerzas en la dirección de Uludar.

*8. Járkov.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han tomado la iniciativa operativa en esta dirección y están presionando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Uda, Tsupovka, Dementievka y Verkhny Saltov.
Todavía no se ha creado una amenaza directa para Kharkov y Chuguev: hasta ahora, la UAF está quitando gradualmente lo que se perdió en mayo durante la contraofensiva de la UAF en la frontera.

*9. Slavyansk.*
Luchando en el área del Valle y Krasnopolye, así como en el área de Prishib, Bogorodichny y Sidorovo. El ritmo de progreso aquí es todavía bajo.

*10. Nikolaev.*
Batallas posicionales en las direcciones Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog. La actividad de ambos bandos está limitada por la artillería.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia continúan infligiendo ataques intensivos contra la mano de obra y el equipo en Nikolaev, infligiendo ataques incidentales en Krivoy Rog y en las direcciones de Nikopol. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de disparar misiles contra Kherson y Skadovsk.

11. Odessa, Izyum, Zaporozhye: sin cambios significativos.

Сolonelcassad - zinc


Severodonetsk liberado







*El 25 de junio es el día de la segunda liberación de Severodonetsk de los nazis.*

En la noche de este día, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó oficialmente el establecimiento del control total sobre todo el territorio de Severodonetsk. Todos los rehenes civiles en la planta de Azot también fueron liberados. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también reconoció la pérdida de Severodonetsk. Anteriormente, Zelensky dijo que el destino de Donbass se decidiría en Severodonetsk.
El destino del Donbass fue decidido por las tropas bajo el mando del general Surovikin.


Borovskoye, Sirotino y Voronovo también han sido liberados. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas huyeron a Lisichansk, que ha estado en un cerco operativo durante 2 días. Gorskoe y Zolotoe también fueron liberados hoy. Los restos de las fuerzas enemigas intentaron atravesar los campos de minas cerca de Stepnoy.
En definitiva, un día muy exitoso. Estamos esperando la liberación de Lisichansk y la finalización de la liberación del territorio de la LPR.
Después de eso, Artemovsk, Soledar y Seversk pasarán a primer plano. Y por supuesto Slavyansk.

*Declaración oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la liberación de Severodonetsk:*

_Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk, con el apoyo de las tropas rusas bajo el mando del General de Ejército S.V. Surovikin, como resultado de operaciones ofensivas exitosas, liberaron por completo las ciudades de Severodonetsk y Borovskoye, los asentamientos de Voronovo y Sirotino. de la República Popular de Lugansk.

Por lo tanto, se frustró el intento del enemigo de convertir la zona industrial de la empresa "AZOT" de Severodonetsk en un obstinado centro de resistencia. Actualmente, el territorio de esta empresa está controlado por unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Luhansk.

Con la liberación de Severodonetsk y Borovskoye, todo el territorio de la margen izquierda de Seversky Donets dentro de las fronteras de la República Popular de Luhansk quedó bajo su control total._


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que joder a Putin:



Es una muy mala noticia: La guerra le sienta económicamente bien a Rusia. También el PIB de la alemania nazi creció considerablemente entre 1939 y 1942. Esto es como el perro que ha probado el dulce sabor de la sangre fresca, que lo tienes que sacrificar para que no se coma a todo el rebaño.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (25 Jun 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> O.T.
> Está muy feo dar nombres y datos personales de los usuarios del foro. Ya me lo pareció incluso cuando salieron los de **** la cucaracha sionista.



Tiene usted razón, ya he editado el mensaje.

Aunque el dato personal lo dió el mismo un poco por darse importancia.
Después como me llamó tonto retonto y me bloqueó pues de ahí derivó la revelación de su nombre como pequeña vanidad (que tan tonto no seré cuando he descubierto quien es).


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

Camino europeo de Ucrania

etapas de la integración europea de la CEI a la UE

1 SNG (CEI - Comunidad de Estados Independientes)
2 Euroasociación
*3 Candidato a la UE (estamos aqui)*
4 Miembro de la comunidad política de la UE
5 Miembro de la UE (como parte de Polonia)


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuando fué la primera intentona de golpe de estado contra la república de Sanjurjo? La iglesia españole violaba niños desde su fundación y después del la GC continuó haciéndolo, y si tiene razón, los curas son maricones, cosas del celibato.



A veces pienso que usted estaba físicamente presente en todas estas "anécdotas" históricas que cuenta.


----------



## Teuro (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Últimas actualizaciones sobre #Ukraine crisis: -- jefe de la ONU insta a reintegrar alimentos y productos fertilizantes de Ucrania y Rusia en los mercados mundiales -- primer ministro italiano dice que la UE podría convocar una cumbre extraordinaria sobre #GLOBALink energética



Uno esperaría que la primera exigencia de la ONU fuera que se parase esta guerra, se vuelva al "status quo" de febrero y a la "legalidad internacional". Que la ONU no plantee algo tan sencillo y tan razonablemente evidente solo demuestra que es un cagarro internacional de proporciones monstruosas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Jun 2022)

solo tres días para la cumbre de la OTAN 

Va a ser un evento inolvidable!! Una fiesta para el mundo libre.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

Nos podemos hacer muchas pajas con bolas de cristal o posos de café, pero la raíz del problema
que está aconteciendo es sólo una: el Imperio USAno ya no posee los recursos para amarrar al resto
del mundo, como los tenía en 1946. Aquella zanahoria ha desaparecido y sólo queda el gran palo.


Así que, no se hagan ilusiones los europeos, porque no habrá un II Plan Marshall; no habrá versión
USAna/Europea para competir con los BRICS; tampoco habrá una 2ªoleada de "tigres asiáticos"; 
ni un segundo New Deal (verde o del color que sea). El Imperio USA recurre a lo penúltimo que hay:
darle a la imprenta para financiar lo que ya tiene, porque ya no construirá nada.
la era del "USA the Builder" ha terminado. Váyanse haciendo a la idea. Es lo mejor.


----------



## alnitak (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## alnitak (25 Jun 2022)

algo muy gordo esta pasando en el kremlin

hay reunion del consejo de seguridad de rusia


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa habló sobre el heroísmo de otros tres soldados rusos.

Durante el desminado del asentamiento, el suboficial superior Igor Voinov descubrió un destacamento de nacionalistas y, junto con otros militares, entró en la batalla. Un grupo de saboteadores sufrió pérdidas y se retiró, mientras los combatientes rusos continuaban con el desminado. Voinov desactivó personalmente ocho minas.

Por la noche, el soldado Alexei Marin descubrió a un grupo de nacionalistas que preparaban un ataque contra un convoy ruso. Marín a toda velocidad envió una máquina de guerra a los radicales, obligándolos a cambiar de posición mientras el cuerpo principal de la columna se preparaba para atacar. El luchador recibió una conmoción cerebral, pero no abandonó la batalla. Como resultado, el grupo enemigo fue eliminado.

Los nacionalistas ucranianos intentaron atacar una caravana rusa, que incluía al cabo Artemy Artyunin. El coche que iba delante de él fue alcanzado por un proyectil que explotó y bloqueó el tráfico. Artyunin rescató a tres miembros de la tripulación heridos y remolcó el equipo destrozado.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jun 2022)

*Cuando el Presidente Biden se reunió con sus aliados occidentales en Europa hace tres meses, 
el mundo se estaba uniendo en torno a Ucrania, y la OTAN tenía de repente un nuevo sentido 
de propósito - su antiguo propósito, contener a Rusia. Se hablaba de "sanciones paralizantes". 
El presidente Vladimir V. Putin estaba en retirada y se hablaba de victoria.
Biden vuelve a Europa el sábado por la noche en un momento en el que todo lo relacionado 
con la guerra es más duro. Mientras que las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia han caído
precipitadamente, sus ingresos han aumentado, en función de la subida de los precios
del combustible. Tras sus esfuerzos en el sur y el este de Ucrania, Rusia está logrando 
avances graduales pero significativos, a medida que los ucranianos, rodeados, comienzan 
a ceder ciudades clave: primero Mariupol, y ahora, en el este, Sievierodonetsk.* ...









A New Task for Biden: Readying Allies for a Long Conflict in Ukraine


In March, talk of victory was in the air. Now, maintaining unity against President Vladimir V. Putin is looking harder, with President Biden heading to Germany and Spain to rally Europe.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Hace poco, en el twitter de Zoka, Putin accediendo de forma urgente al Kremlin. Esperemos que no empiecen a volar los nukes.


----------



## alexforum (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> bueno... aquí también hay mucha mujer de bandera, pero obviamente ligando por internet no las vais a encontrar



Eso de mucha… no se Rick


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Jun 2022)

Rumores de que en las próximas horas puede haber decisiones urgentes por parte de Rusia.
Veremos si se confirma.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jun 2022)

Los reporteros de InfoFrance2 francés se sorprenden cuando descubren que los lugareños en Lyschansk están esperando la llegada de las fuerzas rusas y son hostiles/no dan la bienvenida a los reporteros y a los soldados ucranianos que los acompañan.


Docenas de ataúdes de los miembros muertos de la brigada de tropas 103 fueron transportados por las calles centrales de Lviv: después de un par de días, todo el batallón 64 de esta brigada se negó a ir a Donbass
Los miembros de TRO hablan sobre la falta de personal de la brigada, la falta de armas, artillería y la falta de voluntad para convertirse en "carne de cañón"


Publicamos los datos de otro bastardo georgiano desnazificado:
TSYGANKOV Yakov
Organización: Sector Derecho
Nota: el militante bajo el seudónimo de "Yashka Tsygankov" era miembro del "Sector Derecha". Siendo oriundo de Georgia, desde 2014 participa en una operación punitiva contra civiles.


El trabajo de artillería sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Yantarnoye, región de Kaliningrado


Pequeña "zrada" en Poltava: los patriotas locales se resignaron a la pérdida de Crimea
Camisetas, muy probablemente, marzo.
La nueva partida estará sin Donbass y el sur, lo prometemos.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jun 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> solo tres días para la cumbre de la OTAN
> 
> Va a ser un evento inolvidable!! Una fiesta para el mundo libre.



Rita, ¿eres tú?.


----------



## Martok (25 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> algo muy gordo esta pasando en el kremlin
> 
> hay reunion del consejo de seguridad de rusia



Buf¡¡

Si mañana os levantais y no hay electricidad ya podeis haceros la idea.


----------



## ussser (25 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Cuanto tardarán en prohibirnos a los españoles el acercarnos a nada que sea ruso?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los políticos europeos que envían armas para asesinar a otros europeos en la guerra civil de Ucrania
> 
> no las usan para defender las fronteras de Europa de una invasión que traerá el verdadero apocalipsis . No el cambio climático ni el coronatimo inventado.
> 
> Si los eslavos se están matando entre sí ¿ alguien duda lo que sucederá entre musulmanes y occidentales en poco tiempo ?



Joer llevan los occidentales matando musulmanes un cojón de tiempo,por millones últimamente con los genocidios saqueos de la OTAN en Oriente medio, anteriormente con la colonización, anteriormente...y así hasta la época de las cruzadas, todas invasiones occidentales contra Oriente.

Luego si los musulmanes invaden Europa aún os sorprenderá, tócate los huevos.

Es una promesa verdadera de Al lah, es sólo cuestión de tiempo. Tic Tac Tic Tac....






La reconquista de Al Ándalus por el Imâm Al Mahdî


Bismillahi Rahmani Rahim Al Imâm Abû 'Abdi Llâh Muhammad Al Qurtubî Al Ansârî (que Allâh le haga misericordia) dijo: «Si el Mahdî...




raicesysabiduria.blogspot.com






*La reconquista de Al Ándalus por el Imâm Al Mahdî*

_Bismillahi Rahmani Rahim_
Al Imâm Abû 'Abdi Llâh Muhammad Al Qurtubî Al Ansârî (que Allâh le haga misericordia) dijo:
«Si el Mahdî aparece en el Maghreb como lo dejan pensar algunos ahâdîth, la gente de Al Ándalus irá a su encuentro y le pedirá de gratificarle de su apoyo en la península ibérica reconquistada por los incrédulos.
El Mahdî concentrará entonces la mayoría de las tribus del Maghreb y logrará constituir un ejército de 80.000 hombres, listos para el combate y para la reconquista de Al Ándalus. Cruzarán el mar y desembarcarán en Homs, es decir la ciudad de Sevilla (Ishbiliyyah). El Mahdî pronunciará entonces un discurso particularmente elocuente que sublevará a los Musulmanes de Al Ándalus. Estos harán inmediatamente un pacto con él y se prepararán para enfrentarse a los Bizantinos (los Cristianos de Europa).»
_Referencia: At Tadhkirah del Imâm Abû 'Abdi Llâh Muhammad Al Qurtubî Al Ansârî (que Allâh le haga misericordia).
Fuente:La reconquista de Al Andalus por el Imâm Al Mahdî (Al Qurtubî)_


----------



## crocodile (25 Jun 2022)

ULTIMA HORA.

Se reporta reunión importante de Vladimir Putin a estas horas.

El cortejo con Vladimir Putin llegó al Kremlin a las 23:00 horas.
Se informa que tal visita nocturna puede indicar la necesidad de tomar algunas decisiones urgentes.

Se rumorea un posible corte total de gas a Europa y orden de movilización general.
Veremos si luego no queda en nada


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hace poco, en el twitter de Zoka, Putin accediendo de forma urgente al Kremlin. Esperemos que no empiecen a volar los nukes.



Falsa alarma, dicen que Peskov ha negado que lo de Putin en el Kremlin de urgencia sea cierto. A dormir tranquilos.


----------



## Expected (25 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No va a haber tercera guerra mundial porque Rusia no es la URSS. No vivimos en 1970. Vivimos en 2022.
> 
> Rusia no tiene ni la pirámide poblacional, ni la economía, ni la industria ni los aliados como para meterse en algo más gordo de lo que se ha metido ahora. Y al otro lado, tendría la alianza militar más grande de la historia.



Has vuelto otra vez a ver Top Gun...y se te ha puesto palote con el sesenton de Tom Cruise o qué?. La OTAN dice ..que no es capaz ni de que sus socios aporten al presupuesto si no es bajo coacción.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rumores de que en las próximas horas puede haber decisiones urgentes por parte de Rusia.
> Veremos si se confirma.



Putin trabaja muchas veces por la noche…no es la primera vez.
Pero la Peña está nerviosa.
Sobre todo en Europa


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Falsa alarma, dicen que Peskov ha negado que lo de Putin en el Kremlin de urgencia sea cierto. A dormir tranquilos.



Se ha dejado las gafas en el despacho ...


----------



## Carlos Dutty (25 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Falsa alarma, dicen que Peskov ha negado que lo de Putin en el Kremlin de urgencia sea cierto. A dormir tranquilos.



Ah, bueno. Si alguien tan sincero como Peskov lo dice ya podemos dormir tranquilos.

/sarcasm


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Ah, bueno. Si alguien tan sincero como Peskov lo dice ya podemos dormir tranquilos.
> 
> /sarcasm



hehe


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Japón sabe que antes o después, China se tomará la revancha por su ocupación de Manchuria, y las decenas de miles de civiles asesinados y cientos de miles esclavizados por los japos.
> 
> El tiempo de Japón acabó hace mucho, aunque se esconda en las faldas americanas. Esas faldas ya son muy cortas, y se le ven las bragas a USA.
> Japón, otro país que está muerto en el sentido estricto de la palabra. Pero aún no lo saben.



Pues te imaginarás las ganas que tendrá a Occidente tras decenas de millones de chinos liquidados en las guerras del opio, boxers...


----------



## Roedr (25 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se ha dejado las gafas en el despacho ...



Bueno, si mañana os despartáis con un champiñón gigante a mí no me echéis la culpa.


----------



## kopke (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## kopke (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin trabaja muchas veces por la noche…no es la primera vez.
> Pero la Peña está nerviosa.
> Sobre todo en Europa



Peeeeero, también creo que el anuncio oficial que ha hecho USA hoy, y la OTAN, de que Ucrania no va a unirse a la Organización...esconde algo que aún no sabemos. Y tal vez lo hagamos en las próximas horas y haya relación con lo de esta noche...

O tal vez lo de Kaliningrado al final va a hacer que se lie la cosa con Lituania, que parece hacerse la remolona y no querer ceder.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Jun 2022)

Fuentes Ucranianas están usando la foto de una estrella porno, actor y modelo Norteamericano Billy Herrington como una baja Rusa en el Donbass. No solo dicen que es una baja, se inventan una historia completa según la cual lo mataron cuando intentaba salvar a la tripulación de un tanque despúes de que su tanque fuera destruido.

En próximas fechas el niño polla.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Recuerdo la pelicula: "¿A quien apoyamos esta vez? la CIA no quiere errores, esta vez la mitad de nosotros apoyará al gobierno y la otra mitad a los rebeldes"



Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia 

También me acordé de la escena en la cola del cine en Annie Hall...


----------



## Billy Ray (26 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ridiculizar a alguien y que ese alguien te considere uno de los suyos y te admire sólo lo puede hacer un genio. En Bananas pone a parir a Fidel Castro y a la progresía aquella de los 70 pero en plan despellejamiento total , nada de humor "light", y lo tenían como su cineasta de referencia.



Woody Allen se cachondea y ridiculiza el progresismo setentero en muchas de sus peliculas, pero lo hacía de tal forma que aquellos de los que se cachondeaba encima le aplaudian. Y en Broadway Danny Rose ridiculiza y se chotea de la misma mafia, la cual ya controlaba su mismo gremio. Con dos cojones.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

*Hambre y propaganda de guerra en Ucrania*


Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia son mucho más dañinas que el bloqueo ruso de puertos ucranianos para el anunciado incremento del hambre en el mundo

“Para que el trigo valga dinero: agua, sol… Y guerra en Sebastopol”, se decía en Castilla. Imagino que el dicho se estrenó a mediados del XIX, tras la guerra de Crimea, y recuerda el gran papel de las ricas llanuras ucranianas y sus tierras negras en la producción de cereal y la dinámica de los precios.

Hoy, la guerra de Ucrania y las sanciones de respuesta que la invasión rusa ha recibido de parte de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea han creado una situación ejemplar. Hay un peligro de hambre en zonas del sur global sobre el que advierte el Programa Alimentario de la ONU (WFP).

Digo ejemplar por la evidente y conocida relación entre los desastres de la guerra y el hambre (según el WFP, el 60% de los hambrientos viven en zonas afectadas por la guerra y la violencia) que, en el caso ucraniano, incrementará el colectivo de los que sufren hambre aguda en el mundo en 47 millones. Es decir, el número de hambrientos pasará este año de 276 millones (nivel de preguerra) a 323 millones, según esa fuente. Pero ejemplar también por cómo se utiliza este problema con fines belicistas en un contexto de propaganda de guerra.

La guerra de Ucrania complica los impactos ya generados por otros conflictos: la pandemia, la crisis climática y los costes encarecidos por un incremento del precio del grano, que ya venía de antes, y por el transporte. El África subsahariana será el área más afectada. Egipto, Túnez, Turquía, Líbano, Siria, Argelia, Marruecos, Somalia, Etiopía y Sudán recibirán menos, y además más caro.

Este informe del WFP se publicó en marzo, pero la mayoría de nuestros medios de comunicación solo se hicieron eco de él en junio. Y con frecuencia, informaron mal.

Rusia y Ucrania responden por el 30% de la exportación global de trigo. Ambas son también grandes exportadoras de cebada, maíz, semillas de girasol y aceite de girasol. Gran parte de esa exportación va al sur, en Asia, Oriente Medio, África del Norte y subsahariana, donde se localizan algunos de los países más pobres del mundo, que ya estaban al límite por los efectos de las subidas de precios, el estrés producido por la pandemia y las habituales lacras: guerra, corrupción, desigualdad, mala administración…

Desde la OTAN se dice que el bloqueo ruso de los puertos ucranianos es el motivo del aumento cuantitativo del hambre que ONU y WFP anuncian y contabilizan. Pero Rusia exporta mucho más que Ucrania: el 20% del trigo, harinas y derivados, frente al 8,5% de Ucrania. Por eso, lo que no dice la OTAN, la UE y EE.UU. –y con ellos, el grueso de nuestros medios de comunicación– es que en la génesis de ese peligro las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia son mucho más significativas que el bloqueo ruso de puertos ucranianos.

Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia impiden la exportación del grano ruso. El 50% de ese grano –que es mucho más que todo lo que Ucrania exportaba desde sus puertos– se exportaba desde el puerto ruso de Novorosisk, en la costa oriental del Mar Negro. Como consecuencia de las sanciones, los barcos no pueden acceder a ese puerto a cargar. Las compañías de seguros no cubren el tráfico de esos barcos, y los barcos con bandera rusa no pueden usar las infraestructuras portuarias. Además, Rusia no puede cobrar ese comercio de grano, porque los sistemas de pago están bloqueados y los bancos internacionales cerrados para su actividad.

Las sanciones financieras impiden que Rusia cobre esas exportaciones e introducen el riesgo de que los pagos a través de bancos y sistemas controlados por los sancionadores sean confiscados, como ha ocurrido con los 300.000 millones de dólares rusos que estaban depositados en Estados Unidos (y con los 9.000 millones afganos, cuya apropiación, en revancha por la debacle militar en Afganistán, agrava el hambre en aquel desgraciado país, y con los miles de millones iraníes robados en respuesta a la revolución de 1979, y…).

El segundo aspecto por el que las sanciones agravan la situación tiene que ver con los fertilizantes. Su precio se ha incrementado a causa del aumento del precio del gas con el que se producen. Rusia y Bielorrusia son el primer y el sexto productor mundial de ellos, respectivamente. Juntas representan el 20% de la producción global. Y ambas están sometidas a sanciones.

Las sanciones occidentales contra su adversario geopolítico son un factor de incremento del hambre más importante que el bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos

Así que todo eso afecta a los precios. Y la subida de precios repercute directamente en las posibilidades de los más pobres para pagar sus alimentos: muchos de los que antes iban justos ahora no llegan, advierte el WFP.

No puede decirse, por tanto, como afirma el bloque UE/OTAN y EE.UU., que el responsable es Rusia, o que es solo Rusia. 

Obviamente hay una clara responsabilidad rusa por haber iniciado la invasión, responsabilidad inseparable de las circunstancias que la propiciaron también desde fuera de Rusia. Lo más diplomático que se puede decir es que hay una responsabilidad compartida. Y lo más objetivo es decir que las sanciones occidentales contra su adversario geopolítico en este conflicto son un factor de incremento del hambre más importante que el bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos, que los rusos están dispuestos a levantar bajo determinadas condiciones.

Pese a eso, el mensaje que nos envían los políticos atlantistas y sus medios de comunicación es inequívoco. El 24 de mayo, en Davos, la inefable presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, dijo que “Rusia está bombardeando silos en Ucrania, bloqueando barcos cargueros ucranianos llenos de trigo y girasol y acaparando su propia exportación de alimentos como una forma de chantaje. Eso es usar el hambre y el grano como recurso de poder”. (_Wall Street Journal_, 24 de mayo: “Ukraine-Russia War Is Fueling Triple Crisis in Poor Nations”).

“Debemos garantizar que esos cereales se envían al mundo, de lo contrario millones de personas pasarán hambre”, dice la ministra de exteriores canadiense, Melanie Joly.

Lo que se abre paso con estas declaraciones es una campaña para romper militarmente el bloqueo ruso de la costa ucraniana alegando “catástrofe humanitaria”. Es decir, una escalada militar aún más peligrosa.

Al día siguiente de la declaración de von der Leyen, el editorial del _WSJ_ explicaba de lo que se trata bajo el titular, “Romper el bloqueo alimentario de Putin”: “El mundo necesita una estrategia para romper el bloqueo ruso de los puertos ucranianos para que se pueda exportar alimentos y otros productos, y eso significa un plan para usar barcos de guerra que escolten cargueros mercantes fuera del Mar Negro” (…) “el mundo civilizado deberá actuar pronto para evitar una crisis humanitaria aún mayor”. Putin está usando la “presión alimentaria global para que la OTAN y otras naciones accedan a una paz en sus términos”. Y el diario proponía “una coalición internacional de barcos de guerra” independiente de la OTAN para llevarla a cabo sin que Rusia pueda denunciar provocación.

La guerra va para largo. Los centros de poder y medios de comunicación occidentales abogan claramente por su eternización. El Kremlin tampoco está interesado en una negociación mientras no tenga un claro, o aparente, resultado de éxito militar que presentar como desenlace. Cualquier pretexto “humanitario” será, y es, explotado en ese contexto belicista. El incremento del hambre en el Sur no importa en Bruselas, ni en Washington, ni en Wall Street. Y para Moscú es un “efecto colateral” de las mal calculadas sanciones occidentales contra Rusia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Joer llevan los occidentales matando musulmanes un cojón de tiempo,por millones últimamente con los genocidios saqueos de la OTAN en Oriente medio, anteriormente con la colonización, anteriormente...y así hasta la época de las cruzadas, todas invasiones occidentales contra Oriente.
> 
> Luego si los musulmanes invaden Europa aún os sorprenderá, tócate los huevos.
> 
> ...



¿ Os sorprenderá ?


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*España liderará una iniciativa para sacar 8.000 toneladas de cereal ucraniano hasta puertos españoles este verano *

España liderará una iniciativa, en la que también participarán Francia, Polonia y Luxemburgo, para sacar por tren de Ucrania cereales y trasladarlos hasta puertos españoles para almacenarlos en silos y proceder luego a su exportación, según han informado fuentes gubernamentales.

El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, expuso este jueves a los líderes europeos la iniciativa en la que ha venido trabajando especialmente el Ministerio de Transporte, buscando soluciones técnicas a los diferentes tipos de vía, y con la que España quiere contribuir, aunque sea de manera simbólica, a hacer frente a la crisis alimentaria que está provocando el que el cereal ucraniano esté bloqueado como consecuencia de la invasión rusa.

En este sentido, se ha conseguido tejer un proyecto solidario de colaboración público-privada con los otros tres países y que prevé transportar hasta la frontera polaca el grano ucraniano para a continuación proceder a su transporte vía Alemania, Luxemburgo y Francia hasta España.

El traslado durará unos seis días e implica, la descarga del grano de los trenes ucranianos en trenes polacos, gracias a tecnología española, y de nuevo su trasvase a trenes europeos para continuar su viaje hacia su destino final.

En España, el grano será almacenado en los silos que tienen varios puertos en el Mediterráneo como los de Tarragona, Barcelona o Cartagena. Una vez ahí, Ucrania procederá a su exportación hacia aquellos países que lo requieran. Las fuentes han subrayado que esto ayudará sobre todo a los países del norte de África, que ya están sufriendo los efectos de los problemas de exportación de cereales ucranianos.

El plan arrancará el próximo 15 de julio, con 600 toneladas, y a partir de agosto se usarán más trenes para aumentar el transporte, con la vista puesta en alcanzar las 5.000 o 6.000 toneladas para septiembre. En esta primera fase piloto, según las fuentes, se espera alcanzar las 8.000 toneladas.

La intención es que la iniciativa se mantenga más allá de esta fase inicial y que se puedan ir incluyendo más trenes para incrementar la salida del grano. Aunque modesta en comparación con otras iniciativas en curso similares, principalmente la alemana, desde el Gobierno destacan la voluntad de España de contribuir a paliar esta situación y aclaran que solo tendrá un coste de miles de euros.

https://www.niusdiario.es/internacio..._06843887.html


----------



## NPI (26 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Fuentes Ucranianas están usando la foto de una estrella porno, actor y modelo Norteamericano Billy Herrington como una baja Rusa en el Donbass. No solo dicen que es una baja, se inventan una historia completa según la cual lo mataron cuando intentaba salvar a la tripulación de un tanque despúes de que su tanque fuera destruido.
> 
> En próximas fechas el niño polla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102051





Ha resucitado, es un milagro.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (26 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Os sorprenderá ?



Aún les sorprenderá a muchos que creen que el genocidio de musulmanes se va a perpetuar ad eternum.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

los que apoyáis y justificáis esto sois todos unos hijos de puta miserables

Una madre ucraniana le da un beso de despedida a su hija Margarita por última vez.

La joven murió en un ataque de artillería rusa contra su aldea Bezruki, en la región de Kharkiv.

Rusia ha intensificado sus bombardeos en Kharkiv, matando a más de 30 civiles en los últimos días.


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Parece que era fake.

Dmitry Peskov negó las suposiciones, difundidas por varios canales de Telegram, de que el jefe de estado Vladimir Putin llegó al Kremlin por la noche para supuestamente hacer algún tipo de declaración de emergencia.


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Corte total de gas ruso más temprano que tarde.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Urgente.

Ucrania no entrara en la OTAN.

Negociaciones ya ?

‼‍☠ La OTAN rechazó a Ucrania, Kiev no intentará unirse a la Alianza, - representante de Zelensky.

En vísperas de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, el Jefe Adjunto de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, Igor Zhovkv, dijo al Financial Times:

“Los miembros de la OTAN rechazaron nuestras aspiraciones. No haremos nada más al respecto”, admitió finalmente el representante de Zelensky sobre la imposibilidad de unirse a la Alianza.


----------



## Egam (26 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Peeeeero, también creo que el anuncio oficial que ha hecho USA hoy, y la OTAN, de que Ucrania no va a unirse a la Organización...esconde algo que aún no sabemos. Y tal vez lo hagamos en las próximas horas y haya relación con lo de esta noche...
> 
> O tal vez lo de Kaliningrado al final va a hacer que se lie la cosa con Lituania, que parece hacerse la remolona y no querer ceder.



Hay muchas cagadas que se han anunciado en los ultimos dias: cierre a Kaliningrado, armamento nuclear distribuido en NATO, la gran Rumania, entrega de Himars...
Igual Rusia pone la directa, en varios vectores a la vez.

Al final va a pasar como en los Simpson y la URSS regresa a la vida despues de su desmantelamiento ilegal.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Pero... ¿Putin no vive en el Kremlin?


----------



## Evil_ (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## magufone (26 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero... ¿Putin no vive en el Kremlin?



no decian que estaba en un bunker en los urales???? oooh come oooon


----------



## radium (26 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA.
> 
> Se reporta reunión importante de Vladimir Putin a estas horas.
> 
> ...



Ataque con misiles hipersonicos a bases otan en Polonia a la de ya.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jun 2022)

CANDELA 
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con un fichero ZIP que le ha dejado horrorizado 
Son 11 paginas de un estudio economico que hizo la ANO ( Agencia Naciones Unidas ) sobre el " impacto " del COVID y de la Guerra en Ucrania 
y es aterrador . Una pausa pal escitalopram 10 mg . Al parecer Occidente esta al borde del colapso .
Y no solo por el efecto de la inflacion y la cadena de suministros, sino por la put%$#@a obsolescencia programada .
El problema es gordo . Las fabricas occidentales reciben materias primas , las procesan y las venden . Esos productos tienen una vida util predeterminada . Ergo , la gente vuelve a comprar mas productos . 
El problema es que hay productos con un ciclo de vida medio ( 5 - 10 anos ) que cuando caduquen no tendran reemplazo 
maquinarias industriales , gruas , perforadoras , etc . La inflacion y los problemas en la cadena de suministro haran que el ritmo de fabricacion de esos productos sea mucho mas lento que el ritmo de su fabricacion . Si el parque de gruas colapsa porque su ciclo de vida caduca 
( rotura de piezas , oxido , desgaste ,etc ) y no hay reemplazo disminuira el ritmo de construccion .
Menos gruas = menos edificios = menos hipotecas = menos circulacion del dinero = deflacion = recesion economica 
Todos los sectores industriales estan comprometidos : aviacion , naval , tractores ...
Si no se construye nueva maquinaria ( por sus elevados costes / baja rentabilidad ) y la vida util de la vieja maquinaria llega a su fin : JAQUE MATE . El mundo volvera a la era pre - industrial . Con la diferencia de que hoy hay 10 veces mas poblacion que entonces 
El colapso no sera tomorrow , pero sera pronto . 
Si este post te ha acojonado pero has sido un machote y no te has cagado encima , dale un ZANK a su autor


----------



## Honkler (26 Jun 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Subo la apuesta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101961



Está mariconada, donde es?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jun 2022)

Interesante esto 

_
La República Checa está trabajando para implementar su propia Ley Magnitsky.

Esto permitirá a la República Checa imponer sanciones nacionales a los rusos que la UE no ha podido hacer, así como ampliar el castigo de Europa a los violadores de derechos humanos rusos.

El gobierno aprobó una nueva ley de sanciones inspirada en la Ley Magnitsky, que se aprobó en los EE. UU. en 2016.

La legislación permitirá a Chequia imponer sanciones que aún no están en la lista de sanciones de la Unión Europea.

Actualmente, la República Checa carece de la autoridad legal para sancionar a una entidad extranjera en función de la demanda interna, como prohibir que una persona ingrese o permanezca en su territorio.

La invasión rusa de Ucrania obligó al gobierno a impulsar el proyecto de ley.

La propuesta está ahora a la espera de la aprobación del Parlamento._


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Jun 2022)

La mayor eléctrica alemana avisa del posible choque entre países europeos si Rusia cierra el grifo del gas


El cada vez más probable corte total de suministro de gas ruso a Europa no solo supondría un caos en todo el continente este invierno, sino que pondría poner a prueba la solidaridad entre los países de la UE. Así lo ha advertido el consejero delegado de la mayor compañía eléctrica alemana RWE...




www.elboletin.com





Eurobonos no que los pigs no hacen los deberes, pagar el gas entre todos sí porque los alemanes lo han hecho de puta madre.



> La Comisión Europea tiene previsto elaborar un plan de solidaridad paneuropeo para asegurar la llegada de gas a todos los países, que mitigue las consecuencias económicas y sociales de una posible emergencia.



Casi me voy a pasar al lado follaotans y a disfrutar viendo cómo destruyen Europa, si por mí fuera ni un puto camping gas les mandaba a nuestros frugales vecinos del norte se hicieron el nudo de la soga con el nord stream 2.


----------



## Papo de luz (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesante esto
> 
> 
> _La República Checa está trabajando para implementar su propia Ley Magnitsky.
> ...



Jaque mate a Moscú.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jun 2022)

Otro vídeo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jun 2022)

(no tengo claro si es el mismo ataque)





_Parece que lanzaron misiles balísticos desde Iskanders, porque nuestras otras defensas aéreas comenzaron a derribar con confianza. Las llegadas fueron antes de la señal de ataque aéreo. Al parecer el gol de Rusia fue importante_


----------



## Alcosani (26 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, mucho más cara. Ten en cuenta que no voy a Madrid, voy a Paris, que es mucho más caro, porque los rusos con pasta van a Francia, no a España…así que todos los vuelos con conexiones Serbia, Dubai, Estambul o Armenia desde Paris (que son los únicos que vuelan directo a Moscu; aparte de Qatar), y para mis fechas en agosto, valen mínimo 600 Euros, más la conexión serbia, Dubai o Turquía a Moscu, que ahora mismo son otros 800 euros por sí sola en julio. Aparte llevo bastante equipaje, que salvo en Emirates y Qatar, que permiten varias maletas gratis, en el resto hay que pagar, incluida la,puta air france, que es un timo al nivel de Iberia.
> 
> Por ese precio me voy con Qatar, que además pone el hotel casi gratis, y me da para un par de noches en Marruecos para visitarlo con mi larva.



En caso de que no lo sepas, desde hace poco Aeroflot tiene vuelos Estambul-Moscú, y con precios bastante razonables, que no baratos


----------



## Iskra (26 Jun 2022)

Hay que joderse!​








En Donetsk, un mercenario británico se quejó de que tenía miedo de morir por la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania antes que ser ejecutado


Un mercenario británico condenado a muerte en la RPD habló sobre el temor de ser asesinado por la artillería ucraniana antes de que se ejecute la decisión judicial.Video con su apelación apareció en la Web. trmzk.ru El mercenario británico capturado Aiden Aslin dijo en su mensaje de video que...




es.news-front.info




*En Donetsk, un mercenario británico se quejó de que tenía miedo de morir por la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania antes que ser ejecutado*
24.06.2022 16:41
*Un mercenario británico condenado a muerte en la RPD habló sobre el temor de ser asesinado por la artillería ucraniana antes de que se ejecute la decisión judicial.Video con su apelación apareció en la Web.*




trmzk.ru
El mercenario británico capturado Aiden Aslin dijo en su mensaje de video que ahora ve la imagen real de lo que está sucediendo en el Donbass. Habló sobre los numerosos ataques de artillería que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron en Donetsk en los últimos días.


> “Simplemente decidieron bombardear la ciudad para castigar a los civiles de Donetsk. Me gustaría decir más al respecto, pero no tengo palabras, serví aquí durante más de cuatro años en el ejército”, dijo Aslin.



El británico dijo que una gran cantidad de proyectiles de artillería impactaron cerca de su centro de detención preventiva, donde se encontraba. Aclaró que incluso pensó que él mismo moriría por la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y recordó cómo el personal militar ucraniano se escondía detrás de la población civil en Mariupol.
Fuente


----------



## Teuro (26 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leo a menudo en TG los informes del ministerio Ruso de Defensa. Desde hace unos días han pasado de reconocer de 200-500 bajas ucras diarias a muchas más. Ahora es habitual que reporten más de 500, hoy mismo 700.
> 
> No sé que tienen en la cabeza en Kiev, pero claramente cada semana que pasa mandan a más pobres reclutas al matadero.



Las heridas y el odio van a tardar mucho en cicatrizar. Esto no es como el "holodomor", esto se está transmitiendo en tiempo real.


----------



## Papo de luz (26 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Las heridas y el odio van a tardar mucho en cicatrizar. Esto no es como el "holodomor", esto se está transmitiendo en tiempo real.



Se transmite lo que quieren los mass mierda transmitir. El video de Zelensky delante de un croma desde Polonia también era en tiempo real, o quizás no,... Ni tú ni yo estamos allí para saber a quién odia más la gente, pero apuesto a que Zelensky se lleva la mayoría de las papeletas.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Snowball (26 Jun 2022)

*Russia To Transfer Nuclear-Capable Missiles To Belarus "Within Months": Putin*


----------



## Snowball (26 Jun 2022)

*On Saturday* Putin for the first time informed his close ally Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko *that he has approved supplying Belarus with nuclear capable long-range missiles*

. Minsk has long offered to host Russian nukes as a 'deterrent' against the West - a prospect which Lukashenko had very provocatively offered even in the months leading up to the Feb.24 invasion of Ukraine. This move will likely be viewed from Washington as a first step in moving toward a heightened nuclear posture in Eastern Europe


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jun 2022)

Más vídeos en respuestas


----------



## Snowball (26 Jun 2022)

*Putin Promises Belarus Nuclear-Capable Missiles to Counter 'Aggressive' West



https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-06-25/russia-will-supply-belarus-with-iskander-m-missile-systems-putin


*


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (26 Jun 2022)

Mirad qué chulada de video. No me digáis que no se os pone el corazón en un puño esperando que el próximo impacto acabe con la vida de los orcorrusos que han sobrevivido al anterior.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

La OTAN tratará de anticipar las amenazas, incluyendo la de China


La Cumbre de Madrid consagrará una doctrina que incluya la guerra híbrida y una nueva mirada a Rusia y sus aliados



www.abc.es





Que alguien los pare o acabarán con todos nosotros. Obviamente la desestabilización de Ucrania es sólo un aperitivo de lo que nos espera; un mundo en ruinas y el sueño húmedo de los halcones usanos de forrarse con la reconstrucción y volver a ser potencia hegemónica sobre las cenizas del planeta.
Están jodidamente enfermos.


----------



## Magick (26 Jun 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Está mariconada, donde es?



Eso es Dublín, Lincoln Place.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Rusia aprieta el grifo del Nord Stream


El gas ruso fluye ahora en menor abundancia hacia Alemania, y por ende, hacia otros países europeos, desde que a mediados de la semana pasada Gazprom redujo en un 60%




www.lavanguardia.com





El gas ruso fluye ahora en menor abundancia hacia Alemania, y por ende, hacia otros países europeos, desde que a mediados de la semana pasada *Gazprom redujo en un 60% las entregas por el Nord Stream 1*, el gasoducto que conecta Rusia y Alemania a través del mar Báltico. La compañía rusa achaca el recorte a una demora en tareas de mantenimiento de equipos técnicos de la empresa alemana Siemens encargadas a Canadá, debido a las sanciones económicas occidentales impuestas a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania. Pero Bruselas y varios gobernantes europeos ven lo ocurrido como un acto hostil, una represalia.

El 40% del gas consumido en Europa proviene de Rusia, y el año pasado las entregas rondaron los 155.000 millones de metros cúbicos.

Nos gobiernan unos nenazas cayetanos irresponsables.


----------



## coscorron (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia aprieta el grifo del Nord Stream
> 
> 
> El gas ruso fluye ahora en menor abundancia hacia Alemania, y por ende, hacia otros países europeos, desde que a mediados de la semana pasada Gazprom redujo en un 60%
> ...



Lo peor es que el año pasado vacilaban al respecto de que para este año ya no necesitarían gas ruso y ahora ya metido en el fregao pues pareceque se han equivocado y otro mal pasao nos lleva a la ruina económica sin necesidad de ninguna guerra.


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Jun 2022)

cómo van esas cositas chulas follapiratones?


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo peor es que el año pasado vacilaban al respecto de que para este año ya no necesitarían gas ruso y ahora ya metido en el fregao pues pareceque se han equivocado y otro mal pasao nos lleva a la ruina económica sin necesidad de ninguna guerra.



Todos sabíamos que no era cierto y que era pura propaganda para el vulgo incauto. No es que "se equivoquen", ya que tienen los observatorios y expertos necesarios para conocer los datos y hacer proyecciones lo bastante precisas. 
Es que lo hacen sabiendo el caos que van a provocar con la esperanza de que un farol de amenazas de mierda hiciera retroceder a los rusos. Algo que es patente que no funciona y que ahora les obliga a huir hacia adelante, hacia el precipicio.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile, en nuestras democracias liberales solidarias y especulativas:









Fruta de verano: Los precios, por las nubes


Las sandías y los melones cuestan casi el doble que el año pasado al alcanzar los diez euros la unidad en los supermercados. Sin embargo, las cotizaciones que perciben los agricultores no siguen esa tendencia




www.levante-emv.com





*Las sandías y los melones cuestan casi el doble que el año pasado al alcanzar los diez euros la unidad en los supermercados. Sin embargo, las cotizaciones que perciben los agricultores no siguen esa tendencia.*


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

"El actor importante es China, no Rusia"


Javier Solana, exsecretario general de la OTAN, analiza el convulso momento internacional y el papel que jugarán la Unión Europea y la Alianza Atlántica en este cambio de época




www.elconfidencial.com





Alarde de prepotencia disonante: entiéndase que Rusia es el entrante, que lo consideran casi digerido, y que el plato principal es China. Viven la geopolítica como una partida del Risk.







Qué patético es asistir a la dramática caída de un imperio inconsciente de su decadencia.


----------



## kelden (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Todos sabíamos que no era cierto y que era pura propaganda para el vulgo incauto. No es que "se equivoquen", ya que tienen los observatorios y expertos necesarios para conocer los datos y hacer proyecciones lo bastante precisas.
> Es que lo hacen sabiendo el caos que van a provocar con la esperanza de que un farol de amenazas de mierda hiciera retroceder a los rusos. Algo que es patente que no funciona y que ahora les obliga a huir hacia adelante, hacia el precipicio.



No te das cuenta de que tu segunda frase contradice la primera? Por lo visto las predicciones de los sesudos expertos no eran nada precisas. Es cierto que tienen observatorios, fundaciones, think tanks, etc...etc... Pero no están formados por expertos. Están formados por niñatos imbéciles salidos de la Ivy League que no saben por donde les da el aire y que no están en condiciones de predecir nada.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te das cuenta de que tu segunda frase contradice la primera? Por lo visto las predicciones de los sesudos expertos no eran nada precisas. Es cierto que tienen observatorios, fundaciones, think tanks, etc...etc... Pero no están formados por expertos. Están formados por niñatos imbéciles salidos de la Ivy League que no saben por donde les da el aire y que no están en condiciones de predecir nada.



NO hay contradicciones. Hay observatorios serios en occidente pero los han silenciado o no les han hecho ni puto caso por razones meramente políticas. Los propios agentes económicos industriales también son conscientes del delirio pero obedecen a intereses financieros mayores.
Todos sueñan con la balkanización del mundo eslavo, la caída de Rusia y la confiscación de sus enormes recursos. Digamos que están dispuestos a sacrificar la guinda para obtener el pastel.
Todos convencidos de que la apuesta es ganadora y de que Rusia caerá.


----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ç
> 
> Muy emotivo, se me humedecieron casi los ojos, pero que por favor, que le envíe una copia del mensaje a su compañera de partido Rita Mestre, o como se llame, por aquelllo de tener unos principios.



Ya sabe que ni Rita Maestre ni Errejón ni Carmena tienen nada que ver con UP.
Son putitas infiltradas del PSO€ que ya fueron purgadas.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Otro vídeo



Lo que de verdad debería preocuparnos, es cuando veamos que en lugar de llegar tan rápido, SALE.


----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: le sommet du G7 s’est ouvert avec de nouvelles sanctions contre la Russie


Au 123e jour de guerre, l’Ukraine a subi une nouvelle frappe russe à Kyiv, qui a touché un bâtiment résidentiel. Poutine va doter le Bélarus de missiles capables de transporter des charges nucléaires.




www.liberation.fr





Bielorusia recibirá misiles rusos capaces de llevar carga nuclear.


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Se reportan ataques con misiles a Kiev hace una hora .


----------



## Satori (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Meanwhile, en nuestras democracias liberales solidarias y especulativas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en Francia los melones y sandías de origen español siguen muy baratas. Me mandaron ayer una foto de un Lidl francés y el precio era 0,80 euros/kg


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

La guerra en el frente y en la retaguardia


Ayer por la mañana, el líder checheno Ramzán Kadyrov afirmaba en sus redes sociales que las tropas rusas, entre ellas las unidades chechenas, habían rescatado a los centenares de civiles que se enc…




slavyangrad.es











La guerra en el frente y en la retaguardia


26/06/2022


Ayer por la mañana, el líder checheno Ramzán Kadyrov afirmaba en sus redes sociales que las tropas rusas, entre ellas las unidades chechenas, habían rescatado a los centenares de civiles que se encontraban en la fábrica química Azot de la localidad de Severodonetsk. Poco después, un reportaje de _Izvestia_ confirmaba la evacuación de civiles de la fábrica. Con ello, la zona industrial de Severodonetsk, único punto bajo control de las tropas ucranianas, queda finalmente en manos de la RPL y la batalla se traslada ahora a la vecina Lisichansk, última ciudad de Lugansk aún en manos ucranianas y donde se ha retirado una parte de la guarnición de Severodonetsk. Avanzando desde diferentes puntos, las tropas rusas y republicanas han comenzado ya a luchar por la ciudad.

Sin embargo, no todo en el frente se trata de avances y retrocesos, sino que hay que prestar también atención al uso que en la guerra se hace de la población civil. Al igual que ocurriera en Azovstal, el uso de Azov para alegar control de una parte de la ciudad en una batalla que ya estaba perdida recuerda que Ucrania continúa haciendo uso de la estrategia de escudarse en la población civil. Esa estrategia va mucho más allá y no se limita a las localidades en las que se lucha en cada momento. En muchos casos, la estrategia no tiene únicamente en cuenta los condicionantes militares, políticos o informativos, sino que hay también un claro componente de castigo colectivo contra una población que se considera desleal.


Artículo Original: DonRF

Al principio de la _operación militar especial_, el alcalde de Nikolaev, conscientes de que la defensa de la ciudad era inútil, ayudó a que se colocaran instalaciones militares por toda la ciudad y se jactó de que unidades de artillería habían sido colocadas en los barrios residenciales. Ahora, el mismo alcalde de Nikolaev afirma que los ciudadanos deben abandonar sus hogares y huir. La ciudad va a ser aún más militarizada y no habrá opción de levantar el cerco. No es el primer caso, lo mismo ocurrió en Chernigov, que estaba a punto de caer en manos rusas cuando se produjo el gesto de buena voluntad [la retirada rusa, no solo de la región de Kiev, sino también de Chernigov, donde disponía de posiciones ventajosas-_Ed_]. Lo mismo ocurrió en Mariupol, Volnovaja o Severodonetsk, que se entregaron únicamente cuando ya estaban destruidas.

Ucrania ha actuado de la misma forma contra las ciudades de Donbass. Perfectamente consciente de que no van a poder levantar el cerco de las aglomeraciones urbanas: “En las últimas 24 horas, dos civiles han muerto y cinco más han resultado heridos a consecuencia de los bombardeos ucranianos en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk”.

Atacan las ciudades solo para ganar tiempo y garantizar más destrucción. La ciudad de Járkov ha tenido un destino similar. En cuanto se identificó la amenaza de conflicto, la ciudad fue rápidamente convertida en fortaleza y ahora la población civil es rehén de la situación. Por supuesto, esto no siempre ocurre así. Jerson sí se entregó: “Savluchenko, director del Departamento de Juventud y Deportes, fue asesinado en un ataque terrorista en Jerson según afirmó a _RIA Novosti_ la administración local”.

Ahora hay periódicos ataques terroristas allí, como ocurre en otras ciudades que se entregaron sin luchar. El objetivo es impedir la gobernanza y hundir a las regiones en la anarquía. La táctica es muy efectiva siempre y cuando no te importe ni la población ni lo que vaya a pasarle. A ellos no les importa. Esto es algo que debería comprender la población de la región histórica de Novorossiya, que se ha convertido en el campo de batalla.

Ayer leía un reproche a los residentes de Sviatogorsk [al norte de Slavyansk] en un foro público ucraniano: “Veo que nuestra gente está muy contenta de aceptar (limosna) comida del enemigo. Me podéis condenar, pero ese mismo vídeo va a ser usado por los rashistas [término muy utilizado ahora mismo por Ucrania y sus defensores extranjeros formado por la mezcla de los términos rusos y fascistas-_Ed_] en nuestra contra”.

Hay muchos ejemplos similares. Según Ucrania, la población de los territorios perdidos no debería comer ni usar el transporte, los servicios públicos no deberían funcionar, la cosecha no debe plantarse (ha habido intentos de destruir la fruta a los agricultores de Jerson) y los médicos no deberían aceptar pacientes. Todos deben morir voluntariamente en agonía. Para que la _BBC _tenga una buena imagen. Y quienes no mueran serán colaboracionistas y traidores. No son las palabras de ningún loco, es la política oficial de este semiestado que permite que sus fuerzas de seguridad cometan actos terroristas contra no combatientes.

¿Qué se puede hacer al respecto? Puede que se reproduzcan.

En casos en los que haya suficientes fuerzas para un doble anillo en el cerco, merece la pena sitiar las ciudades y después realizar una de esas _evacuaciones_ de las que se han hecho tantas bromas. Recuerdo que en Siria se permitía a los combatientes abandonar en convoyes las ciudades sitiadas hacia territorios que fueran seguros para ellos. Eso les daba la ocasión de evitar un sangriento asalto y la estrategia fue beneficiosa al final.

Se puede advertir a las autoridades locales y los comandantes de la guarnición de que serán personalmente responsables por las batallas urbanas en esas zonas y ocurrirá sin dejarles huir a la Unión Europea para usar a sus partisanos. Los horrores son posibles por un motivo: no son castigados. El esquema es sencillo: hacen explotar una ciudad, levantan los brazos, se les da de comer, se les intercambia y van a hacer explotar otra ciudad.

No se puede tratar a los insurgentes como combatientes ordinarios. Todos al otro lado deberían comprender que habrá consecuencias por intentar jugar al sitio de Breslau. Eso salvará tanto a la población como a las ciudades. Cualquier persona disfruta de la simplicidad. Se puede hacer que una persona trabaje en las ciudades liberadas, pero con medidas de control de la población. Es mucho mejor que los ataques terroristas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *On Saturday* Putin for the first time informed his close ally Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko *that he has approved supplying Belarus with nuclear capable long-range missiles*
> 
> . Minsk has long offered to host Russian nukes as a 'deterrent' against the West - a prospect which Lukashenko had very provocatively offered even in the months leading up to the Feb.24 invasion of Ukraine. This move will likely be viewed from Washington as a first step in moving toward a heightened nuclear posture in Eastern Europe



Entonces, si Bielorusia va a instalar misiles en las fronteras con la OTYA, ¿ hay que invadirlos ?


----------



## bigmaller (26 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Entonces, si Bielorusia va a instalar misiles en las fronteras con la OTYA, ¿ hay que invadirlos ?



Leete la noticia y te expondras menos ha hacer el ridiculo


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> en Francia los melones y sandías de origen español siguen muy baratas. Me mandaron ayer una foto de un Lidl francés y el precio era 0,80 euros/kg



Para ser Francia es un precio correcto. Veo a diario fluctuaciones especulativas que poco tienen que ver con los costes de producción. Esto ya era así antes pero digamos que la "inflación" y la barra libre de los mercados para poner los precios que les de laputagana han desequilibrado un sistema que hasta entonces pendía de equilibrios de relojero.
Se están juntando varias causas de inflación y me parece que la peor y menos controlada es la especulativa y lucrativa.


----------



## risto mejido (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Bloomberg: La Unión Europea está comprando más petróleo ruso








Bloomberg: La Unión Europea está comprando más petróleo ruso


El aumento se percibe, pese al embargo acordado por el bloque comunitario hace menos de un mes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Gotthard (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Para ser Francia es un precio correcto. Veo a diario fluctuaciones especulativas que poco tienen que ver con los costes de producción. Esto ya era así antes pero digamos que la "inflación" y la barra libre de los mercados para poner los precios que les de laputagana han desequilibrado un sistema que hasta entonces pendía de equilibrios de relojero.
> Se están juntando varias causas de inflación y me parece que la peor y menos controlada es la especulativa y lucrativa.



En el tema de las frutas hay miles de intermediarios con prácticas semimafiosas entre el origen y la distribución que son los que alteran los precios. Por eso vemos que coexisten precios de derribo para el agricultor y precios exagerados para el consumidor. De 1 euro que pagas por las peras, 20 centimos son para el gobierno via impuestos, 10-15 para el agricultor, 30-40 centimos para el distribuidor y el resto son comisiones para las cigarras que parasitan la cadena.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jun 2022)

Con el dinero que cuesta reparar la valla actual, cada vez que hay un asalto, se podria ir construyendo, unos metros por delante una valla de hormigon a la israeli, de 12-14 metros de altura y torres, no blindan Ceuta y Melilla porque no quieren, son pocos kilometros de perimetro.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Leete la noticia y te expondras menos ha hacer el ridiculo



Para lo que te vale a tí el leer...


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)

Recibimiento en Kizlyar, Dagestan, Rusia.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)

El colectivo LGTBI y AZOV, amigos inseparables.


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> NO hay contradicciones. Hay observatorios serios en occidente pero los han silenciado o no les han hecho ni puto caso por razones meramente políticas. Los propios agentes económicos industriales también son conscientes del delirio pero obedecen a intereses financieros mayores.
> Todos sueñan con la balkanización del mundo eslavo, la caída de Rusia y la confiscación de sus enormes recursos. Digamos que están dispuestos a sacrificar la guinda para obtener el pastel.
> Todos convencidos de que la apuesta es ganadora y de que Rusia caerá.



También demuestran tener instintos suicidas, porque Rusia son palabras mayores. Y si se acaba escalando...


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)

Sangría de soldados ucros muertos. Muchos cuerpos. Explícito.

2 vídeos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

*¿Son efectivas las sanciones contra Rusia que agobian a Europa?*



La guerra contra Rusia ha comenzado y los primeros resultados ya se están viendo. Basta con mirar la forma en que las sanciones han provocado la fuga de capitales que al parecer debía destruir la moneda de Rusia, el rublo. ¡Aquí está la primicia que apareció en un informe de CBS News: “La guerra contra Rusia ha comenzado y los primeros resultados ya se están viendo”! Basta con mirar la forma en que hemos destruido la moneda de Rusia, el rublo. ¡Es impactante! Aquí está la información de la primicia de CBS: _The Russian ruble is the best-performing currency in the world this year… _(El rublo ruso, este año, ha sido la moneda con mejor rendimiento):

_“Dos meses después de que el valor del rublo cayera a menos de un centavo estadounidense en medio de las sanciones económicas más rápidas y duras de la historia moderna, la moneda de Rusia ha dado un giro sorprendente. El rublo ha subido un 40% frente al dólar desde enero”._

La fortaleza del rublo significa que la economía de Rusia está aislada en gran parte de las sanciones económicas punitivas impuestas por las naciones occidentales (OTAN) después de su invasión de Ucrania.

Eso no significa que las sanciones sean un fracaso. Solo hay que mirar el efecto que han tenido en los productos básicos rusos. Los recibos de exportación están muy por debajo. Lo que sucede es que los genios que manejan las propuestas económicas de Bruselas, educados en la escuela norteamericana, parecen olvidar asuntos básicos de economía. Rusia es uno de los mayores proveedores del mundo de una serie de rubros importantes e indispensables. Al crear una escasez era obvio que los precios iban a subir como lo sabe cualquier estudiante de Economía I.

Con la escasez creada de modo artificial por las sanciones, los precios de las materias primas están actualmente por las nubes, y aunque hay una caída en el volumen de las exportaciones rusas debido a las sanciones, el aumento en los precios de las materias primas compensa con creces estas caídas”. Eso dijo Tatiana Orlova, economista especializada en mercados emergentes de la Universidad de Oxford.

La mayor parte de los 190 países que componen la comunidad internacional apoya a Rusia y entre ellos están grandes importadores de energía como China, India, Sur áfrica y Brasil.

Rusia obtiene casi 20.000 millones de dólares al mes por sus exportaciones de energía. Desde marzo muchos países han cumplido el requisito de pagar la energía en rublos, lo cual eleva el valor de la moneda.

Esto quiere decir que en la comisión de Bruselas deben volver a estudiar su economía y dejar de actuar a las órdenes de Washington. Porque mientras sus sanciones a Rusia espolean la inflación que desvaloriza el poder adquisitivo de los salarios, pensiones y ahorros de los europeos con la consiguiente contracción de mercados que sumirá la economía europea en recesión o peor aún en eso que _llaman stagflation _(estancamiento con inflación). Parece que los dirigentes de Bruselas castigan a su Europa por los pecados de la Rusia deVladimir Putin, sin razón o efectividad porque la economía rusa nunca ha estado más floreciente y el rublo más fuerte. Si en Bruselas pensaban que la economía de Rusia iba a colapsar bajo el peso de las sanciones y el gasto de su operación militar en Ucrania, estaban muy equivocados. Como equivocados están en admitir a Ucrania en la Unión Europea, porque la economía de Ucrania viene siendo un desastre desde hace años, desde mucho antes del 2014, cuando los Estados Unidos liberaron a la economía de Rusia del parásito ucraniano con el golpe de Estado contra Víctor Yanucovich en Plaza Maidan.

Es por ello, que la operación militar rusa avanza con lentitud, porque Rusia piensa integrar en la Federación Rusa la parte más próxima e integrada en cultura y tradiciones de Rusia que es la zona del Donbass y la costa norte del Mar Negro. El resto de Ucrania está constituido por retazos de la historia de Ucrania. Retazos de su ocupación por la Confederación lituano-polaca que vino después de la ocupación por el Kanato de la Horda Dorada que también dejó retazos cosacos. Luego vinieron más retazos con los territorios arrancados a países vecinos de Ucrania (Polonia, Rumania y Hungría) y anexados a Ucrania después de la victoria de la Unión Soviética en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Ese conjunto caleidoscópico sigue teniendo a Kiev como capital y eso permite su sobrevivencia bajo la etiqueta de Ucrania.

La Ucrania paupérrima e incoherente que será admitida, como un gesto de retórica anti- Putin en el seno de la Unión Europea con los brazos abiertos, la misma Unión Europea que se muestra tan exigente en sus otros procesos de admisión. Esas son las sobras de la operación militar rusa que Putin está encantado de dejar como regalo de despedida a la Unión Europea, mientras vira a Oriente, hacía el Mercado Común Euroasiático, donde amanece el sol del futuro que irá a morir en Occidente.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jun 2022)

*En la cumbre de la Otan, tendran que cambiar de direccion estrategica, los ukros no van ganando, no !!!. *


----------



## Sony Crockett (26 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Buenos días floreros, alguien sabe en qué poblacion, donde puede ser esto?


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)

Buen video




Refuerzos en camino


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, yo no sé y tampoco creo (aunque no lo descarto) que Putin y Biden (sus Deep States) estén trabajando juntos. Lo que sí tengo claro, es que las corporaciones anglosajonas sí están en esto, de eso no hay duda. Ahora deberíamos mirar hacia atrás y recordar algunas piezas de este puzzle diabólico que están montando una a una ¿recordamos el gran esfuerzo mediático para criminalizar al 'hombre blanco'? especialmente al europeo. A ver si nos vamos a creer que eso es algo casual. Igualmente la obsesión por llenar las naciones europeas de inmigrantes, especialmente moros y subsaharianos. También armar, financiar y entrenar a terroristas islámicos de todo pelaje. Y en breve la 'pieza' que se adjuntará al puzzle: la hambruna en África ¿A que no cuesta mucho esfuerzo imaginar donde irán esos hambrientos a buscar su comida?
> 
> La destrucción de la religión, la ética y la moralidad (esa parte que de ella es buena), los valores como el esfuerzo, la integridad, el amor al prójimo, la veracidad, el desprendimiento, etc. hasta enumerar todas las virtudes humanas. Esto también ha sido intencional para debilitar nuestra cohesión como naciones (hablo de Europa). La corrupción generalizada y su exhibición pública. Curas pedófilos, políticos ladrones, traidores, puteros y pederastas, periodistas mentirosos, policías que no te protegen sino que te agreden para salvaguardar los intereses de un Estado corrupto, médicos que te inyectan pócimas de veneno de serpiente mientras filman un baile para el Tik Tok...
> 
> ...



Escribes bien...pero te falta la perspectiva del que tiene Fe en Dios.

La principal guerra se libra cada dia dentro de ti.

Has usado el verbo REDEFINIR...pero la economia, la sociedad o el clima...que tambien, pero no son el verdadero objetivo, forman parte de la tramoya. Quieren redefinir al SER HUMANO, destruyendo todo lo bueno que hay en el, que nos fue dado por la Fuente de Vida, el que ES...y del cual somos reflejo.

Si lo reconsideras, veras con claridad, a pesar de tu falta de Fe, como estan destruyendo todos los dones que hacen que el hombre sea lo que es (y no una bestia mas), y que cumpla el objetivo que Dios marco: ser feliz y glorificar al Padre en cada una de tus acciones...LA INFANCIA, LA FEMINIDAD, LA FAMILIA, LA CONCIENCIA, LA MISERICORDIA, LA CARIDAD, LA SENCILLEZ...EL AMOR A DIOS Y AL PROJIMO...


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Jun 2022)

Faro de occidente
Cuando mezclas cristianismo y mongoles:


----------



## Sony Crockett (26 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Mi cuñada llegó ayer a Kiev, llevaba fuera 10 meses, se ha acojonado viva, los pepinos han caído a unos 4 km en línea recta de su casa y los ha sentido de puta madre.


----------



## JoséBatallas (26 Jun 2022)

_La Milicia Popular de Donetsk adopta el insulto "orco" en los memes que produce. El texto de la bandera dice “La disciplina te hace más verde y más grande”.








_


----------



## Malevich (26 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> El colectivo LGTBI y AZOV, amigos inseparables.



Y Mariupol fue su noche de los cuchillos largos....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

Devastadores daños colaterales.

Los delfines en el Mar Negro son las víctimas de la guerra; ya van tres mil muertos | Mundo | BluRadio


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Has hecho un buen comentario, y no me parece un tocho.
> 
> Tú, al igual que yo, intuyes algo, y ese algo no es bueno. Ese "algo" es lo que el cerebro barrunta después de que el mismo haya procesado toda la información que les has dado durante años. El cerebro te está dando señales de alarma, pero no lo puedes verbalizar. Tu mente ya ha llegado a una conclusión: Algo malo está pasando y va a ser peor.
> 
> ...



Tu tienes sin duda la perspectiva completa...te felicito.

Ten Fe...reza.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Jun 2022)

Yo no se si este hombre no se da cuenta de que no está jugando al Warcraft y que con lo que está "jugando" es con la vida de millones de personas.


"El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha destacado este viernes que Ucrania ya no será* "una frontera entre orcos y elfos"* después de que los Veintisiete hayan concedido al país el estatus de candidato para ingresar en la Unión Europea."


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

El embolsamiento de Zolote *(Zolote ya ha caido)*

El cierre del saco de Zolote, que finalizó el martes 21 de junio, marca el cerco final de casi dos mil hombres del ejército ucraniano, ahora sin medios de escape. Desde Toshkivka -una aldea de 5.000 almas a cuarenta kilómetros al noreste de Popashna, conquistada el 19 de junio- el avance hacia el norte continúa para cortar los suministros que aún se mueven por la carretera de Bakmut y cerrar el saco de Lyshansk.

Este cerco era indispensable para lograr la rendición y evitar un avance sangriento bajo el fuego de la artillería ucraniana enclavada en la cima de la colina. El mejor puesto de avanzada para entender las estrategias rusas en el frente de Popashna son las posiciones de artillería autopropulsada y lanzacohetes BM-21Grad que se dedican a martillar la bolsa de Zolote.

Con cada salva, una llamarada de llamas y humo acompañada del rugido y el temblor de un terremoto devora los camiones Ural mientras los cuarenta tubos que descansan en los cajones escupen otra carga de muerte y devastación. Un instante después, el siniestro ruido de los cohetes Grad de 122 milímetros surca el cielo y apunta a su objetivo a seis o siete kilómetros de distancia. Quince segundos y otro pequeño terremoto anuncia su llegada sobre las líneas ucranianas.

*'Eso es Zolote, allí donde caen los cohetes están las posiciones de la 24ª brigada ucraniana y las de algunos batallones nacionalistas como Tornado, Donbass y Haider',* explica Ayrton, oficial de una unidad de artillería de las tropas de la República Popular de Lugansk adscrita a los rusos, *'en total hay más de dos mil soldados'. Están rodeados, y nosotros intentamos que lo entiendan"*.

De hecho, en más de una hora en estas líneas, no se observa ni un solo disparo que responda. Esto es una señal bastante clara de que las unidades de Kiev, en evidente dificultad y quedándose sin munición, prefieren encerrarse en búnkeres y trincheras subterráneas en lugar de hacerse notar devolviendo el fuego.


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Opinion Occidental.
> 
> *Ucrania ha dejado claro que necesita más armas de Occidente. Entonces, ¿a qué se debe el retraso?
> Ucrania ha pedido más armas pero afirma que sólo ha recibido el 10% de lo que pide. ¿Cuál es el problema y si Occidente tiene suficientes armas para satisfacer las demandas de Kiev?*
> ...




En esta escalada suicida, van a conseguir medio-desarmar a Europa y tentar al eje Rusia-China de que lleguen hasta Berlín y más allá. No digo que lo vayan a hacer, pero no me digáis que no tienta al otro lado. 
Recordemos que China tiene un ejército de... ¿cuántos millones de soldados? Además de nukes. 

Yo no cabrearía a la pareja de osos, (pardo y panda), por si acaso

Además, parece que eso de aprender de los errores no se lo aplica occidente. Veamos una breve cronología de los hechos. Cuelgo un fragmento del aporte del forista Barganiza:


barganiza dijo:


> LA PLANIFICACIÓN DE LA GUERRA CONTRA RUSIA ...
> ... "Vuestra lucha es nuestra lucha, 2017 va a ser el año de la ofensiva, todos nosotros vamos a volver a Washington y vamos a impulsar el caso contra Rusia (...) Esoty convencido de que vais a ganar y nosotros haremos todo, nosotros podemos proveeros de todo lo que necesitéis para ganar..."
> 
> (No fue en 2017 porque antes gano Trump, hubo que esperar a 2022, pero Putin se adelantó).



- Occidente tiene el plan "perfecto" para acabar con Rusia
- Plantean invasión ucraniana al Dombass en 2022
- Rusia se adelanta ¿¿¿ Pero cómo??? En 2014 no se movió  
(Se olvidaron de que los rusos usan el cerebro para pensar más que para embestir) Sigamos...

- Occidente plantea un embargo total a Rusia que surtió efecto en el pasado con otros países poseedores de menos recursos, materias primas e industria

- Rusia intenta un tipo de guerra que no le favorece en un principio y cambia de estrategia (obsérvese el "cambia de estrategia") a la par que pone en marcha sus actuaciones en caso de embargo por parte de occidente 

- El embargo no causa el efecto esperado y sorprendentemente se vuelve hacia occidente en un efecto bumerang que Rusia tenía perfectamente planificado  

- Occidente se viene arriba y sigue apretando el embargo y alimenta la guerra con misiles y máquinas de guerra cada vez más potentes 

- Los rusos buscan otros mercados, se alían con China, Brasil, Sudafrica, etc y crean un bloque económico que incluso plantea mercadear entre ellos en sus propias monedas y con su propio sistema bancario, minando los cimientos de la economía de occidente. En cuanto a sus tácticas de guerra se decantan por irse cargando las tropas ucranianas sin pausa, de momento.

RESUMIENDO:

Rusia se va adaptando a la realidad según se va presentando y aprendiendo de sus errores mientras occidente sigue con su pensamiento anclado en ideas prefijadas y reiterándose en sus errores.
Y ya lo dijo Darwin:
"Sobrevive el que se adapta".
Rusia se adapta
Nada más que decir


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

*Tormenta de Fuego*

Vista desde aquí, la estrategia rusa no parece muy diferente de la utilizada hace ochenta años para obligar a las tropas alemanas e italianas a retirarse. * A pesar de todas las disertaciones occidentales sobre la propensión rusa a la "guerra híbrida", aquí la artillería parece haber regresado como la antigua "reina de las batallas"*.

Una vuelta al pasado dictada por una doctrina estratégica rusa que sigue atribuyendo la capacidad de maniobra en el terreno al machacón fuego indirecto de obuses, morteros y cohetes.

Aquí, más que la inteligencia, más que la precisión de las jabalinas, más que la guerra invisible de los drones, lo que cuenta, en definitiva, es la masa crítica de una Rusia capaz de desplegar 60 mil hombres contra apenas 15 mil defensores ucranianos y de *verter sobre las líneas enemigas una lluvia diaria de más de 50 mil cohetes, misiles y proyectiles de obuses y morteros.*

En el contexto de esta estrategia, la masa crítica superior garantizada por los hombres y la potencia de fuego se tradujo en una presión difícil de sostener y capaz, a largo plazo, de cerrar al enemigo en bolsas concéntricas cada vez más amplias, condenándolo a la retirada o a la rendición.

En el frente de Severodonetsk, la masa crítica del ejército ruso presiona a lo largo del amplio semicírculo que va desde Popashna en el sur hasta Rubizhne en el lado norte de Severodonetsk.

En esos 90 y pico kilómetros, no hay ciudad, camino o pueblo donde no circulen camiones y vehículos blindados rusos, chechenos o independentistas. Sin embargo, a pesar del despliegue de vehículos y de la evidente superioridad numérica, el avance sigue siendo muy lento para los estándares occidentales.

Una lentitud que el capitán Ivan Filiponenko, portavoz de las fuerzas de Lugansk , explica por la necesidad de contener las pérdidas entre sus propias tropas y entre una población civil mayoritariamente rusófona.

*"Al contrario de lo que dicen en Europa, el ejército ruso y el nuestro no están cansados, ni desmoralizados, ni faltos de recursos"*, argumenta el capitán, *"podríamos avanzar mucho más rápido, pero esto causaría pérdidas muy grandes no sólo entre nuestros soldados, sino también entre la población mayoritariamente rusófona de estos territorios"*. *Además, un avance más rápido supondría una destrucción más importante de las ciudades e infraestructuras que pertenecen a nuestras repúblicas y, finalmente, tendríamos que reconstruirlas a nuestra costa"*.


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

*Juicios erróneos*

Un factor medioambiental subestimado por los analistas occidentales facilita el lento pero incesante avance. *El apoyo de las repúblicas independentistas de Donetsk y Lugansk garantiza una logística mucho más corta y permite el suministro de armas, combustible y municiones en cuestión de horas.* En cambio, las indicaciones de los aliados independentistas, veteranos de estos campos de batalla, permiten moverse sobre el terreno sin sorpresas.

Para hacer más soportable psicológicamente el estrés de los interminables días de lucha, se contó con el apoyo de las poblaciones dispuestas a recibir a los rusos como liberadores y no como fuerzas de ocupación.

*Todos los factores subestimados en gran medida por un Occidente que a menudo ha hecho la vista gorda ante la situación de un Donbass en el que la población mayoritariamente rusófona y prorrusa rechaza la soberanía de Kiev desde 2014 y libra desde entonces una sangrienta guerra civil.

Otra subestimación flagrante se refiere a la resistencia rusa o, más bien, a la capacidad de la población y de sus soldados para aceptar y soportar la dureza de un conflicto marcado por las altas bajas y las duras condiciones. *En el incesante hormigueo de los hombres de los tanques y de la artillería autopropulsada a lo largo de todas las líneas del frente, a menudo llama la atención el retraso de tantos vehículos.

Los BMP y los BTR blindados, ya inadecuados en Afganistán hace 40 años, siguen representando, a pesar de la modernización, el caparazón helado o tórrido sobre el que el soldado de infantería ruso sigue llegando al frente.

Un caparazón, además, extremadamente vulnerable y al que ningún ejército occidental aceptaría confiar la seguridad de sus soldados. De ahí también surge la resistencia de un ejército ruso capaz de aceptar no sólo las incomodidades, sino también las atrocidades y las pérdidas del campo de batalla con un temperamento ahora ajeno a nuestras latitudes.

Una resistencia, o una renuncia, que puede parecer inaceptable o absurda, pero que combinada con la abrumadora superioridad numérica de los medios y el machacante volumen de fuego de artillería, acaban garantizando el efecto deseado.

Pero las erróneas valoraciones occidentales no se limitan al campo ruso. *Otra anomalía evidente con respecto al escenario estratégico de Kiev se refiere a la composición de las unidades ucranianas sobre el terreno.* En Kiev, los defensores procedían en su mayoría de las regiones del norte y del noroeste y luchaban en su propia puerta, por así decirlo.* En el Donbass, debido a la desconfianza de los dirigentes de Kiev en las poblaciones locales y a la elevada proporción de rusos, hay muy pocas unidades formadas por combatientes locales.*

Por el contrario, *las unidades de las regiones del noroeste no parecen muy motivadas para luchar por el Donbass.* O, en todo caso, mucho menos que cuando lucharon por Kiev. Esta diferencia con respecto a la fase inicial del conflicto se hizo dramáticamente evidente tan pronto como los comandantes comenzaron a lidiar con las crecientes pérdidas.

Las fuentes occidentales han pasado por alto durante mucho tiempo el número de muertos y heridos ucranianos, prefiriendo centrarse en las cifras, a menudo exageradas, de las bajas rusas. Un vacío informativo que sólo salió a la luz a finales de mayo, cuando los dirigentes de Kiev tuvieron que admitir que no podían soportar las grandes pérdidas sufridas en este frente.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Mi mujer y mi hija se van a Serbia la semana que viene y yo no voy tampoco este año. Vivo en Andalucía (Cádiz). Si vienes cerca, privado y nos vemos.



Yo me voy el martes a Mostar...la familia al completo, tenemos al suegro delicado y ademas si no llevo a las mayores con sus primas y amigas me matan...me ponen la cabeza como un bombo todo el verano.

Me echare unas niksicko a vuestra salud...con aquel calor es eso...mas aire acondicionado.


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

*Recuperación de cadáveres*

Cada día", admitió el presidente *Volodymyr Zelensky, "perdemos entre 50 y 60 soldados y tenemos que atender al menos a 500 heridos"*. Cifras que, según otros funcionarios del gobierno ucraniano, son aún más abultadas. *El ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov, habla de 100 muertos y 500 heridos al día.

El asesor presidencial Mykhaylo Podolyak, citado por la BBC, admite pérdidas diarias de 100 a 200 soldados. *Unas lagunas prácticamente insalvables para un ejército ucraniano que, incluso recibiendo nuevas armas de Occidente, *ya no tendría tiempo de proporcionar a los nuevos reclutas la formación necesaria para utilizarlas eficazmente*. *A la irregularidad del choque se suma una moral en caída libre.*

Así lo demuestran los llamamientos prácticamente diarios que aparecieron en Internet y en las "redes sociales" a partir del 20 de mayo, con los que los oficiales comprometidos en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk pedían a Zelensky y al gobierno que les evitaran un sacrificio inútil. Todo comenzó cuando un oficial de la 14ª Brigada publicó una foto de una veintena de sus hombres y una confesión explícita.

"Éramos cien, ahora", escribe, "sólo quedan estos, ya no puedo defender la posición". Ni siquiera 24 horas después, un comandante de la 115ª Brigada también pide la retirada inmediata. Sin embargo, un colega de la 56ª es aún más explícito. 'No nos utilicen como carne de cañón mantener estas posiciones ya no es posible'.

Mensajes sin precedentes que ponen de manifiesto la división con un gobierno en Kiev dispuesto a exigir un sacrificio de soldados y civiles similar al impuesto en Mariupol.* Los repetidos y dolorosos "noes" de Kiev, seguidos de nuevas y apremiantes exigencias, acaban por poner de manifiesto la cada vez más evidente ruptura entre las fuerzas sobre el terreno y los dirigentes políticos.*

Una ruptura inimaginable en la primera fase del conflicto, cuando las pérdidas se compensaban con la perspectiva de una victoria inesperada. Una ruptura que el viernes 24 de junio obligó a Kiev a decretar el abandono definitivo de Severodonetsk.

"Permanecer en una ciudad destruida en un 90% por los bombardeos sólo puede aumentar las pérdidas", dijo el gobernador militar ucraniano de Lugansk, Sergei Gaida, al anunciar una retirada que probablemente será seguida por una despedida de Lisichansk y de los escasos territorios de la provincia que aún están en manos de Kiev.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Devastadores daños colaterales.
> 
> Los delfines en el Mar Negro son las víctimas de la guerra; ya van tres mil muertos | Mundo | BluRadio











VIDEO: Matan a más de 1,400 delfines en Dinamarca en una sola noche para continuar con la tradición del 'grindadráp'


1,400 ballenas y delfines han perdido la vida en favor de mantener la tradición isleña del 'Grindadrap': una cacería impía de cetáceos en…




www.ngenespanol.com


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Biden anuncia que el G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro de Rusia


El presidente norteamericano ha adelantado esta medida coincidiendo con el inicio este domingo de la cumbre del G7, que ha empezado este domingo y cuyo propósito es ampliar las sanciones contra Moscú




www.noticiasdealava.eus


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Faro de occidente
> Cuando mezclas cristianismo y mongoles:



Lo que veo ahí es una herencia del Imperio Romano de Oriente.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que veo ahí es una herencia del Imperio Romano de Oriente.



Las yurtas con alfombras son cosa de la estepa.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> VIDEO: Matan a más de 1,400 delfines en Dinamarca en una sola noche para continuar con la tradición del 'grindadráp'
> 
> 
> 1,400 ballenas y delfines han perdido la vida en favor de mantener la tradición isleña del 'Grindadrap': una cacería impía de cetáceos en…
> ...



Ya, es una práctica brutal insostenible, pero al menos les alimentará.


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Las yurtas con alfombras son cosa de la estepa.



Es más bien una suerte de capilla ortodoxa en una tienda de campaña. No es una yurta porque le falta la puerta, que es lo primero que se coloca al montarla, y no lleva vigas ni entramado de madera.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuando fué la primera intentona de golpe de estado contra la república de Sanjurjo? La iglesia españole violaba niños desde su fundación y después del la GC continuó haciéndolo, y si tiene razón, los curas son maricones, cosas del celibato.



En eso no se diferencian mucho de los rojos de hoy...Oltras y Oltros mediante.


----------



## alnitak (26 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Recibimiento en Kizlyar, Dagestan, Rusia.




todos losmputos prootan deberian irse a tomar por culo

la gente se siente liberada denla mierda ukfa..

NO ENTIENDEN NAD !!


----------



## Malevich (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> VIDEO: Matan a más de 1,400 delfines en Dinamarca en una sola noche para continuar con la tradición del 'grindadráp'
> 
> 
> 1,400 ballenas y delfines han perdido la vida en favor de mantener la tradición isleña del 'Grindadrap': una cacería impía de cetáceos en…
> ...



Un crimen. No hay criatura del reino animal más empática al ser humano....


----------



## alnitak (26 Jun 2022)

a ver payaso de mierda

pero que basura es esa.. si el de abajo es ukro 

pero que mierda pones


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es más bien una suerte de capilla ortodoxa en una tienda de campaña. No es una yurta porque le falta la puerta, que es lo primero que se coloca al montarla, y no lleva vigas ni entramado de madera.



ni está hecha con pieles, además los orcos no van a caballo ni tienen mostacho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

El joputa de @rejon diciendo que eran rusos, ya me parecia raro....desinformando como siempre








El tiro por la culata: los misiles que acaban impactando contra su base de lanzamiento - mpr21


Cegado por un sistema de guerra electrónica ruso, un sistema de misiles tierra-aire Buk atacó su propia base de lanzamiento o, en términos coloquiales, el tiro salió por la culata. Son las consecuencias de las nuevas tecnologías, que separan a las armas de quienes las manejan por medio de...



mpr21.info


----------



## Castellano (26 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo me voy el martes a Mostar...la familia al completo, tenemos al suegro delicado y ademas si no llevo a las mayores con sus primas y amigas me matan...me ponen la cabeza como un bombo todo el verano.
> 
> Me echare unas niksicko a vuestra salud...con aquel calor es eso...mas aire acondicionado.



En Mostar quedan serbios?
Yo recuerdo de Mostar que eran mayoritariamente bosniacos por el centro pero rodeados de barrios croatas.
Yo llegué desde Neum, donde unos amables bosniocroatas (ni serbios, ni bosniacos se intentaron aprovechar nunca de nuestra condición de "guiris") me intentaron timar con el tipo de cambio al repostar

PD: A mi me gusta más la Tuzlanski


----------



## kasperle1966 (26 Jun 2022)

*Esta guerra se ha perdido hace mucho tiempo* 

*Antes de que los críticos lo denunciaran como “la voz de Vladimir Putin”, el coronel del ejército de los Estados Unidos, Douglas Macgregor, era conocido por sus atrevidas hazañas militares. Durante la primera Guerra del Golfo, su escuadrón demolió casi setenta vehículos de la Guardia Republicana Iraquí en 23 minutos. Ahora, el graduado de West Point está luchando contra el establecimiento diplomático sobre Rusia y su guerra contra Ucrania. *

(...)

El estratega de 69 años le dice a _Die Weltwoche _: "En este punto, la idea de que los rusos negociarían con cualquiera sobre los eventos en Ucrania es simplemente poco realista". Más siniestro para los ucranianos, Macgregor cree que su lucha por la integridad territorial ya está perdida. Desestima los informes entusiastas de las victorias tácticas de Ucrania como una "ficción" inventada políticamente.
Esta no es la primera vez que el guerrero endurecido por la batalla ha cruzado espadas con la política exterior y el establecimiento militar. Como oficial en servicio activo, dio el paso extraordinario de publicar una crítica radical de la preparación militar del Ejército de los EE. UU. en su libro, "Breaking the Phalanx". Elogiado por el entonces jefe del ejército, el general Dennis Reiner, y más tarde por el secretario de Defensa Donald Rumsfeld, la crítica pública de Macgregor fue, sin embargo, vista por muchos altos mandos como un tiro cruzado. _US News and World Report _observó: “El Ejército está demostrando que prefiere generales que son buenos en el juego burocrático a los que pueden pensar de manera innovadora en el campo de batalla”.
Años después de servir como uno de los principales planificadores de la exitosa campaña de bombardeos aéreos de Kosovo de la OTAN en 1999 para expulsar a las fuerzas yugoslavas, Macgregor se encontró, una vez más, en desacuerdo con el Washington oficial. Apareciendo en la televisión estatal rusa RT en 2014, el coronel estadounidense abogó por un plebiscito en Ucrania para permitir que los rusos en el este de Ucrania decidieran si su futuro estaba en Ucrania o en Rusia. 
del presidente Biden *anuncio *, la semana pasada, de que EE. UU. planea suministrar a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes y municiones más avanzados, recurrimos al hereje de la política exterior por sus puntos de vista provocativamente contradictorios. 






_”La unidad occidental que está viendo es una fachada, en el mejor de los casos”: Coronel Douglas Macgregor. _

*Weltwoche: Coronel Macgregor, ¿podrían los sistemas de misiles estadounidenses que el presidente Joe Biden quiere entregar convertirse en un cambio de juego en la guerra? 
Doug Macgregor: *No. Estas armas no van a tener ningún impacto significativo en absoluto. En primer lugar, este "Sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad" es un buen sistema, pero estamos enviando solo cuatro lanzadores. Esto es tan importante como enviar cuatro tanques. No tienes un impacto significativo con tan pocos lanzadores. Ten algo más en mente. En promedio, se necesitan al menos cinco semanas para capacitar a los miembros de la tripulación en el sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad. A menos que estemos enviando soldados estadounidenses para operar estos sistemas, me parece muy poco probable que estos sistemas se pongan en funcionamiento rápidamente y tengan alguna utilidad real. 
En segundo lugar, el rango de 50 millas es el límite exterior del sistema. Dudo que pongan cohetes cerca de la frontera rusa.
Entonces, finalmente, cuando el Sistema de Cohetes de Alta Movilidad dispara, es visible desde los satélites en órbita terrestre baja. Eso significa que, tan pronto como dispare una salva de estos cohetes, lo primero que debe hacer absolutamente es moverse rápidamente a una nueva ubicación. Si no lo hace, será identificado y destruido por el fuego de la contrabatería.
Si hemos aprendido una cosa de esta guerra actual, los rusos tienen una excelente capacidad de fuego de contrabatería. Tienen los radares, tienen los enlaces a los activos de vigilancia y reconocimiento de inteligencia en el espacio, así como en el entorno terrestre. La conclusión es que estos cuatro lanzadores no harán absolutamente ninguna diferencia. Parece una empresa del gobierno de EE. UU. para salvar las apariencias de crear la ilusión de que hemos hecho algo importante para los ucranianos cuando, de hecho, no lo hemos hecho.

*Weltwoche: En reacción al despliegue anunciado de sistemas de cohetes estadounidenses, el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvedev, **dijo **que "si, Dios no lo quiera, estas armas se usan contra territorio ruso, nuestras fuerzas armadas no tendrán otra opción que atacar". centros de toma de decisiones”. Si los cuatro lanzadores no harán absolutamente ninguna diferencia en el campo de batalla, como usted señala, entonces los rusos pueden relajarse fácilmente, ¿no es así? 
Macgregor: *Los rusos simplemente están reforzando algo que dejaron claro desde el principio de esta operación. Si comenzamos a operar desde los estados vecinos de la OTAN y atacamos directamente a las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania, verán a esos estados vecinos como cobeligerantes. En este momento, el estado que es el área de montaje para la distribución y proyección de nuevos equipos y asistencia en Ucrania es Polonia. No es irrazonable que los rusos digan: "Si estas cosas vienen de Polonia y realmente golpean a Rusia, atacaremos a Polonia".
Ahora, mi punto es que creo que la gente en Washington es sumamente sensible a esto, más de lo que la gente piensa en Europa. Como resultado, puede haber comenzado como una infusión mucho mayor de sistemas de cohetes. Creo que de repente se redujeron. 

*Weltwoche: Usted llamó al despliegue de esos pocos sistemas de cohetes de artillería “una empresa para salvar las apariencias” por parte del gobierno de Biden. En una entrevista reciente con Tucker Carlson [en Fox News Channel], usted fue más allá y dijo que la administración estadounidense “realmente no quiere admitir que esta guerra se perdió hace mucho tiempo”. ¿Cuándo se perdió la guerra, en su opinión? 
Macgregor: *Creo que se perdió a mediados o finales de marzo. La razón es que los rusos tenían objetivos muy limitados y discretos cuando comenzaron esta operación. En primer lugar, dijeron que querían la neutralidad para Ucrania. Querían autonomía para las llamadas “Repúblicas de Donbas”, que son todas de habla rusa. En virtud de eso, querían la igualdad de derechos para que los ciudadanos rusos de Ucrania pudieran hablar ruso, que se les permitiera vivir como mejor les pareciera. Luego, finalmente, el reconocimiento de que Crimea es legítimamente parte de Rusia. Esas eran las tres metas u objetivos básicos. Los rusos dejaron muy claro, desde el momento en que se mudaron a Ucrania, que querían un acuerdo negociado.
Cuando finalmente se movieron, no se movieron a lo largo de tres o cuatro ejes donde concentrarían el poder de ataque de su fuerza. Ellos, de hecho, disiparon su poder de combate. Es decir, a lo largo de un frente de 500 millas, se movieron en varios lugares diferentes con el objetivo de evitar daños a la infraestructura, evitar daños colaterales a las personas, a los seres humanos. Simplemente no querían matar a mucha gente cuando entraran, y querían darle a la gente la oportunidad de unirse a ellos, incluidas las fuerzas ucranianas que no querían pelear. Eso no funcionó muy bien.

*Weltwoche: ¿Por qué no funcionó? 
Macgregor: *Porque, tan pronto como los rusos admitieron que solo estaban entrando en Ucrania con el fin de neutralizar o destruir la amenaza ucraniana a Rusia y que se retirarían una vez que llegaran a algún tipo de acuerdo negociado, la mayoría de los rusohablantes (millones de ellos en el este de Ucrania) dijo que no es realista que se unan a los rusos porque, tan pronto como los rusos se fueran, la policía secreta ucraniana aparecería y los asesinaría a ellos y a sus familias. Por lo tanto, no estaban ayudando.
Todo eso quedó en evidencia del 16 al 23 de marzo. Quedó claro que los ucranianos no estaban negociando de buena fe. La red de inteligencia rusa descubrió que nosotros (los estadounidenses) y nuestros amigos en Londres estábamos instando a los ucranianos a seguir luchando y prometiendo al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy que le daríamos todo lo que necesitara para ganar. Al mismo tiempo, estábamos creando esta ficción de que las fuerzas ucranianas en realidad estaban teniendo un gran éxito contra las rusas cuando, de hecho, las rusas las estaban aplastando y había muy pocos ejemplos del llamado “éxito táctico ucraniano”.
Creo que, en ese momento, los rusos dijeron: “Bueno, el juego ha terminado. No vamos a obtener ninguna cooperación de Occidente. Estados Unidos ha dicho efectivamente que quiere convertirnos en polvo”. Cambiaron sus operaciones. Dejaron de luchar por ciudades particulares. Dijeron: “Simplemente rodearemos estos lugares en la medida de lo posible. Mientras los cortamos o los aislamos, nos centraremos en las principales concentraciones de fuerzas ucranianas”.
Esas grandes concentraciones siempre estuvieron en el Donbas, y ha llevado otras tres o cuatro semanas volver a concentrar las fuerzas rusas para ejecutar esa misión y lograr ese objetivo. Creo que lo que debemos entender es que, en este punto, la idea de que los rusos negociarían con cualquiera sobre los eventos en Ucrania es simplemente poco realista. 

*Weltwoche: Hay varios puntos que no quiero dejar sin contestar. Dices que los rusos "simplemente no querían matar a mucha gente cuando entraron". Los innumerables ataques contra objetivos civiles y el bombardeo de ciudades como Mariupol, que la Cruz Roja calificó de "apocalípticos", demuestran que los rusos no se están refrenando de matar indiscriminadamente a niños, mujeres y ancianos. En su enumeración de los objetivos de guerra de Putin , también olvida mencionar que la intención abiertamente declarada de Putin era decapitar al gobierno de Ucrania, que afirmó falsamente que estaba dirigido por fascistas. Obviamente, no logró ese objetivo. Además, afirma que "los rusos estaban aplastando" a las fuerzas ucranianas. En verdad, los ucranianos se defendieron con determinación, desde el primer día. Las tropas rusas se vieron obligadas a retirarse y reorganizarse en el este de Ucrania. Finalmente, es importante tener un hecho claramente presente: Putin atacó a un estado soberano bajo la amenaza de usar armas nucleares. Nunca ha habido una violación flagrante similar del derecho internacional en la historia moderna de Europa. 
Macgregor: *Creo que este asunto del derecho internacional necesita ser reexaminado. Los franceses, los británicos y los estadounidenses intervinieron en Libia y, esencialmente, destruyeron el gobierno allí, diezmaron la sociedad y crearon un caos que persiste hasta el día de hoy. No hay estabilidad en Libia, y nadie parece haber planteado ningún problema sobre el derecho internacional.
Nosotros (los estadounidenses) intervinimos en Siria después de haber intervenido en Irak, donde creamos un caos estructural y en una escala que es, ciertamente, mayor, si no mucho mayor, que Ucrania. Nadie parece haber planteado ninguna cuestión sobre el derecho internacional. Hemos lanzado todo tipo de ataques y redadas en todo el mundo a nuestra discreción contra cualquiera que pensáramos que era el enemigo, asesinando efectivamente con aviones o sistemas no tripulados o misiles a cualquier persona en África, Medio Oriente o incluso en el sur de Asia, a quien considerábamos una amenaza. Nadie parece haber planteado ninguna cuestión sobre el derecho internacional.
Creo que si vas a hablar sobre derecho internacional, tu audiencia no será muy receptiva. Ven leyes internacionales que se aplican de forma muy excepcional a aquellas que no son del agrado de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Francia. 

*Weltwoche: Entonces, en su opinión, ¿no hay razón para criticar a Putin por el ataque a Ucrania, a pesar de que Ucrania no ha dado un solo paso de agresión contra Rusia? 
Macgregor: *Los ucranianos habían sido muy directos acerca de su determinación de reconquistar el Donbas y luego, posteriormente, recuperar el control mediante la conquista de Crimea. Si usted es ruso y está viendo eso, y está viendo la enorme acumulación de armas y equipos en Ucrania, particularmente en el este de Ucrania, y cree que Estados Unidos en algún momento va a mover activos de ataque en términos de misiles de alcance medio e intermedio en el este de Ucrania que podrían alcanzar objetivos muy importantes en Rusia en un período de tiempo muy corto: tomas la decisión de entrar o sentarte y no hacer nada.
El cálculo [para Rusia] era muy simple: “Si no hacemos nada, ¿qué sucede? Bueno, la situación en Ucrania se vuelve más y más peligrosa con cada mes y año que pasa para Rusia. Si hacemos algo, seremos condenados por todos, pero al menos podemos destruir la amenaza”.
Al final, optaron por la segunda opción. No es el mejor, pero fue el único que vieron porque no vieron evidencia de que nosotros o cualquier otra persona los íbamos a escuchar.
*Weltwoche: Un punto más. Usted dice: “Quedó claro que los ucranianos no estaban negociando de buena fe”. Supongamos que Suiza o Estados Unidos fueran atacados. ¿Negociarías con el agresor “de buena fe” después de que ya se ha apoderado de gran parte de tu país soberano? 
Macgregor: *Ahora, en cuanto a negociar de buena fe, si está luchando contra un enemigo importante y tiene la espalda contra la pared, sí, negocia, y negocia seriamente porque si no lo hace, se arriesga a la destrucción total. Ahora, la buena noticia para Ucrania fue que nunca hubo ningún interés en Rusia en la destrucción total de Ucrania. No había interés, inicialmente, en capturar, ocupar permanentemente ningún territorio. Eso ha cambiado.
Los rusos ahora no ven otra alternativa que permanecer donde están en el este de Ucrania: anexar o incorporar esos territorios de alguna manera a Rusia, mantener los puertos en las áreas desde las cuales los ucranianos normalmente exportarían granos y mantener el control del 90%. de la base industrial de Ucrania, que de todos modos era formalmente rusa. 

*Weltwoche: Centrémonos en Estados Unidos, la principal potencia occidental. El presidente Biden ha estado enviando mensajes mixtos y contradictorios durante semanas. En su reciente artículo de opinión del New York Times, Biden escribió: “Por mucho que no esté de acuerdo con el señor Putin y encuentre sus acciones un ultraje, Estados Unidos no intentará provocar su derrocamiento en Moscú”. En marzo, Biden declaró que Putin “no puede permanecer en el poder”. ¿Se puede tomar en serio al gobierno de los Estados Unidos? 
Macgregor: *La respuesta fácil es "no". Pero creo que Estados Unidos ha estado confundido durante mucho tiempo. Este gobierno probablemente esté más confuso que casi cualquier otro que hayamos tenido, pero no tenemos un marco estratégico claro e inequívoco desde el cual operar. No existe un estado final claro e inequívoco para nada de lo que nos embarcamos.
Ahora, en Ucrania, tratamos de vilipendiar y demonizar al Sr. Putin como una especie de dictador malvado y caracterizarlo como digno de ser destituido. Bueno, eso no ha funcionado muy bien. No hay posibilidad de que el Sr. Putin sea destituido por un golpe interno o cualquier otra fuerza dentro de Rusia. Los índices de aprobación de Putin dentro de Rusia están muy por encima del 85%. Tiene un enorme apoyo en el país para hacer lo que está haciendo en Ucrania, no porque los rusos odien a los ucranianos, porque no es así, sino porque los rusos coincidieron con él en que Rusia, en sí misma, estaba enfrentando cada vez más lo que podría convertirse, en el corto plazo. , una amenaza existencial para el estado ruso y el pueblo ruso.
Ahora, la pregunta es: “¿Cuál es el objetivo estratégico de Estados Unidos en Ucrania? ¿Cómo quieres que se vea la situación cuando termine la pelea?” Esa pregunta nunca se hizo, y nunca se ha hecho en ninguna de las intervenciones que hemos realizado en los últimos 30, 40 o 50 años.

*Weltwoche: No hace mucho tiempo, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, llamó a la OTAN "muerte cerebral". Ahora, la alianza ha recibido una nueva oportunidad de vida tras la guerra de Ucrania. Incluso los países neutrales de Suecia y Finlandia quieren unirse a la alianza. Esa no puede haber sido la intención de Putin, ¿verdad? 
Macgregor: *Creo que la OTAN está más débil que nunca. La unidad que estás viendo es una fachada, en el mejor de los casos. Macron tenía toda la razón y no fue el primero en hacer esas declaraciones. Estados Unidos no tiene aliados en Europa. Tiene dependencias militares. Hay un país en Europa que es capaz de desplegar un poder militar significativo y dominar la escena si es necesario, y ese es Alemania. Alemania, hoy, es lo que era antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la Primera Guerra Mundial. Es la potencia dominante, la potencia regional y, en gran medida, una potencia internacional.
*Weltwoche: Económicamente hablando... 
Macgregor: *si Pero podría convertirse en todo lo demás de la noche a la mañana si así lo decidiera. Nada, fundamentalmente, ha cambiado en ese sentido. 
Sobre Suecia y Finlandia, no creo que vayan a unirse, porque no veo mucha evidencia de que Turquía (que se opone a otorgarles la membresía a los dos) vaya a cambiar su posición. 
He observado a la OTAN desde adentro y la he visto extremadamente disfuncional. Una y otra vez, los europeos nunca pudieron ponerse de acuerdo en que un estado europeo tomaría la iniciativa en casi nada. Nunca construyeron las capacidades que eran necesarias para defender los intereses europeos. Por lo tanto, recurrieron por defecto a la enorme inversión de Estados Unidos en mando, control, comunicaciones, computadoras, inteligencia, vigilancia y reconocimiento. Europa estaba efectivamente indefensa sin los Estados Unidos. 
Una serie de presidentes estadounidenses han disfrutado de esa condición porque sufrimos en Estados Unidos lo que yo llamaría “narcisismo nacional”. Nos halaga pensar en nosotros mismos como esa gran potencia imperial que protege y domina a todos. Creo que eso va a cambiar porque, francamente, no tenemos los fondos ni los recursos para mantener este nivel de inversión militar a perpetuidad. De hecho, creo que estamos llegando al final. Cuando lleguemos al final, verán una retirada masiva de las fuerzas estadounidenses de todo el mundo.

*Weltwoche: Rusia lleva años diciendo que ve la ampliación de la OTAN como una amenaza existencial. Si la alianza es tan débil como dices, Rusia no tiene nada que temer, ¿verdad? 
Macgregor: *Rusia no teme a los europeos y nunca lo tuvo. Rusia siempre vio a los estados europeos como completamente subordinados y dependientes de Washington. La OTAN es la alianza liderada por Estados Unidos. Mientras seamos vistos como la potencia dominante en Europa e inequívocamente hostiles a Rusia, entonces, sí, Rusia verá lo que sucede bajo el amplio título de "OTAN" como una amenaza existencial para Rusia.

*«This war has been lost a long time ago» - Die Weltwoche*


----------



## cryfar74 (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Biden anuncia que el G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro de Rusia
> 
> 
> El presidente norteamericano ha adelantado esta medida coincidiendo con el inicio este domingo de la cumbre del G7, que ha empezado este domingo y cuyo propósito es ampliar las sanciones contra Moscú
> ...



A ver esto, no hará que suba el precio del oro? Y dado el valor del oro es equivalente al rublo, hará que el rublo de aprecie mas? No dijo Biden que la idea era depreciar el rublo, ahora es lo contrario?


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Ataque a Kiev con 14 misiles de crucero. Algo gordo ha tenido que pasar en el séquito del hijoPutin para que ataquen de esta manera. 



Una niña de 7 años, herida en los bombardeos rusos sobre Kiev.@DmytroKuleba.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Para lo que te vale a tí el leer...



Escribir con movil es lo que tiene, se agradece que se haya tomado un tiempo en hacer la apreciación.


----------



## Adriano II (26 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A ver esto, no hará que suba el precio del oro? Y dado el valor del oro es equivalente al rublo, hará que el rublo de aprecie mas? No dijo Biden que la idea era depreciar el rublo, ahora es lo contrario?



Es un plan sin fisuras de Occidente a la altura de las mentes privilegiadas de sus dirigentes para arruinar a Rusia

Ellos que se queden con el oro que nosotros tenemos los papelitos de colores

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Esta guerra se ha perdido hace mucho tiempo*
> 
> *Antes de que los críticos lo denunciaran como “la voz de Vladimir Putin”, el coronel del ejército de los Estados Unidos, Douglas Macgregor, era conocido por sus atrevidas hazañas militares. Durante la primera Guerra del Golfo, su escuadrón demolió casi setenta vehículos de la Guardia Republicana Iraquí en 23 minutos. Ahora, el graduado de West Point está luchando contra el establecimiento diplomático sobre Rusia y su guerra contra Ucrania. *
> 
> ...



El periodista todo jodido


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

No sé cómo aún hay gente que justifica lo que hacen estos hijos de puta tirando misiles a edificios residenciales.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Jun 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> todos losmputos prootan deberian irse a tomar por culo
> 
> la gente se siente liberada denla mierda ukfa..
> 
> NO ENTIENDEN NAD !!



Deja las drogas...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Jun 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


>



Los de la foto de abajo son todos mongoles... aún cagan en el campo en su tierra.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (26 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es un plan sin fisuras de Occidente a la altura de las mentes privilegiadas de sus dirigentes para arruinar a Rusia
> 
> Ellos que se queden con el oro que nosotros tenemos los papelitos de colores
> 
> ¿Qué podría salir mal?



El oro lo va a comprar EEUU por la puerta de atrás, antes de que pete el Dólar. Está todo inventado. El amo prohíbe a sus vasallos que se le adelanten.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2022)

Ha empezado el verano, entre maniobras en Bielorrusia y luego combates en Ucrania se ha llegado a los 6 meses, si los descansos y rotaciones locales de las tropas acostumbran a durar entre una semana de ataques en el frente y otra semana en retaguardia, aproximadamente, ahora les llega el permiso por vacaciones, un mes para recuperar fuerzas.

Supongo que los rusos se pueden permitir esta rotación y debe de estar planeada, psicológicamente ayuda mucho ¿Se lo podrán permitir los ucranianos? Lo dudo y eso produce un derrumbe mental muy fuerte a los que llevan combatiendo durante meses..

Los bombardeos y ataques en zonas deslocalizadas del frente principal tiene como objetivo este derrumbe, el no dejar que nunca estén tranquilos, por eso las zonas futuras a batir se inician con pequeños ataques de artillería y escaramuzas durante un tiempo largo, mientras unos pueden rotar tropas otros no y eso les da ventaja. Las guarniciones que no pueden rotar efectivos son carne de cañón a medio plazo. Otro de los motivos de la tropas rusas para ir lentos, acosar el enemigo, desgastarlo, mientras ellos van haciendo rotaciones.

Supongo que pronto veremos tropas frescas rusas y retirada de parte de las actuales, como ya hemos visto en algunos videos de tropas rusas que regresaban a casa.

En el siguiente artículo que entre líneas se puede leer que va a ver una rotación importante pero pone por motivo que según "análisis de los servicios de inteligencia americano" las tropas rusas deben de estar exhaustas, no dice ni insinúa que esas rotaciones son normales y necesarias:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/06/25/ukraine-russia-balance-of-forces/


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Los líderes del G7 acuerdan un embargo sobre el oro de Rusia - Reuters .
*
La exportación de oro es la mayor fuente de ganancias en el presupuesto ruso después de las exportaciones de energía.

Cabe señalar que la 48ª Cumbre de Líderes del G7 se llevará a cabo en el castillo bávaro de Elmau en Alemania del domingo 26 al martes 28 de junio.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)

Sigo viendo terracitas llenas pese a la inflación y la guerra..........................

*Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón *









Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón


Las familias españolas marcan récord en ahorro y los depósitos están a punto de rozar el billón de euros. Según los últimos datos publicados por el Banco de España, los hogares sumaron en abril más de 982.000 millones de euros en depósitos, un 0,77% más que un mes antes. Si continúan al actual...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## EGO (26 Jun 2022)

Valientes hijos de la gran puta los rusos.

Supongo que eso tambien sera un montaje,segun los putincels.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

No entiendo algo, si los misiles vienen desde Bielorrusia, ¿por qué no se amenaza a dicho país con que si vuelven a lanzar cohetes desde su territorio se les bombardeará a ellos?

Es como si Ucrania se pone a lanzar pepinos desde Polonia sabiendo que no van a bombardearles .


----------



## vettonio (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sigo viendo terracitas llenas pese a la inflación y la guerra..........................
> 
> *Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón *
> 
> ...



El otro día ví en una terraza de zona de moda en Madrid, un cartelito pegado en la mesa, del tamaño de los QR que ponía: " *máximo 1hora"*


----------



## barganiza (26 Jun 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Para lo que te vale a *tí* el leer...



Ya que critica la ortografía de otros, debería explicar por qué ese "tí" lleva una tilde.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En Mostar quedan serbios?
> Yo recuerdo de Mostar que eran mayoritariamente bosniacos por el centro pero rodeados de barrios croatas.
> Yo llegué desde Neum, donde unos amables bosniocroatas (ni serbios, ni bosniacos se intentaron aprovechar nunca de nuestra condición de "guiris") me intentaron timar con el tipo de cambio al repostar
> 
> PD: A mi me gusta más la Tuzlanski



Quedaran unos 2 o 3000, dudo que mas...


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Ya tenemos todos solucionado!! La meada va a cotizar...
> Buenos componentes. drogas, alcohol, hormonas...
> No moriremos de hambre ni pediremos fertilizantes a los rusos ¡hala!!
> 
> ...



Me parece malísima idea, es agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo. Hay muchas personas muy medicadas y, ¿dónde va a parar esa medicación? A la orina, efectivamente.
Si se usa orina de personas o de animales de granja (a los animales también los medican mucho) para fertilizar, eso tendrá consecuencias en las personas que coman esa comida, se irán contaminando de antibióticos, hormonas, estatinas, betabloqueantes.... de todo, un sin fin de sustancias de todo tipo.

Antiguamente podía hacerse, porque solo se comían alimentos ecológicos y no existían la barbaridad de medicamentos que tomamos ahora. hacerlo hoy me parece una temeridad de consecuencias imprevisibles.


----------



## delhierro (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No entiendo algo, si los misiles vienen desde Bielorrusia, ¿por qué no se amenaza a dicho país con que si vuelven a lanzar cohetes desde su territorio se les bombardeará a ellos?
> 
> Es como si Ucrania se pone a lanzar pepinos desde Polonia sabiendo que no van a bombardearles .



Te lo explico yo, Porqué no pueden. Así de simple.

Si los ucranianos disparan a Bielorrusia los de bieolrrusia se unen al follon y la otan seguiria mirando a otro lado.

Por otra parte si los polacos entran , los rusos SI devolverian las hostias y la OTAN no entraría puesto que Polonia sería la atacante.

Por cosas como estas se ve claro que el tonto de Kiev acabara perdiendo, cuando más siga las directrices de gente que le achucha sin correr riesgos más perdera.
---------------


----------



## Malevich (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sigo viendo terracitas llenas pese a la inflación y la guerra..........................
> 
> *Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón *
> 
> ...



De eso se trata, que con la inflación ese dinero pase a grandes empresas y estados.... Si está todo inventado ya....


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Escribes bien...pero te falta la perspectiva del que tiene Fe en Dios.
> 
> La principal guerra se libra cada dia dentro de ti.
> 
> ...



Amigo, soy creyente. De hecho y perdón por jactarme, soy uno de esos pocos que ha experimentado un gran milagro. Y veo la acción de Dios en todas las cosas a diario. Lo que sucede es que los sufrimientos que nos quedan por vivir en este valle de lágrimas, no son pocos. Luego ya tendremos la paz si la hemos merecido, que esa es otra, pero por ahora aquí estamos.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sigo viendo terracitas llenas pese a la inflación y la guerra..........................
> 
> *Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón *
> 
> ...



Hsy 4 millones de funcionarios y sus familias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jun 2022)

*Se avecina una “tormenta perfecta” en el mercado europeo del gas*
16 de junio de 2022
veinte

La llamada tormenta perfecta se está gestando en el mercado energético del Viejo Mundo. En el contexto de la escalada del conflicto armado entre Rusia y Occidente colectivo en el territorio de Ucrania, los países europeos están tratando de llenar rápidamente sus instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas. La Alemania prudente está por delante de todos, sin embargo, también tiene buenas posibilidades de congelarse en el invierno de 2022-2023 y arruinar su industria.



La Unión Europea se abastece de gas ruso hasta el momento a través de toda una red de gasoductos principales. Este es, por ejemplo, el gasoducto Yamal-Europa que conecta los campos de Siberia occidental con los consumidores alemanes en tránsito a través de Bielorrusia y Polonia. Este es el principal gasoducto submarino Nord Stream que corre a lo largo del fondo del Mar Báltico directamente desde Rusia hasta Alemania. Se trata del GTS ucraniano, que desde la época soviética sirvió para el suministro de gas ruso a Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría y Rumanía. Estos son Turkish Stream y Nord Stream 2, cuya construcción comenzó en 2014 después del golpe de estado en Kyiv, sin pasar por Ucrania. Entonces, por razones puramente políticas, las válvulas se abren secuencialmente en todas estas tuberías.

El 11 de mayo, Kyiv anunció la suspensión del tránsito de gas hacia Europa a través de la estación de Sokhranivka en la región de Lugansk por causas de fuerza mayor. Después de que Varsovia congeló los activos de Gazprom en Europa, Moscú impuso contrasanciones y ahora Rusia ya no puede usar el gasoducto Yamal-Europa. La línea de tránsito de Turkish Stream aún no se ha completado por completo. Nord Stream 2 yace como un peso muerto en el fondo del Mar Báltico. Y ahora la larga “mano huesuda” del Oeste colectivo ha llegado al primer Nord Stream.

Se supo que el funcionario de Ottawa prohibió el regreso a Rusia de turbinas de gas fabricadas por Siemens Energy AG, que Gazprom utiliza en sus estaciones compresoras para bombear gas a través del Nord Stream. Dado que nuestro país no tiene sus propias centrales eléctricas potentes de esta clase, tuvieron que comprarse en el extranjero y repararse allí. La base de reparación está ubicada en Canadá francamente hostil, que se negó a devolver la turbina alemana que había sido reparada. Siemens Energy comentó sobre la situación de la siguiente manera:

Por razones técnicas, las turbinas de gas de estos aviones solo se pueden reparar en Montreal… Hemos informado a los gobiernos de Canadá y Alemania y estamos trabajando para resolver la situación.
Otra turbina de Gazprom, afortunadamente, no fue enviada a Canadá, atascada en un puerto ruso. En respuesta, el monopolista nacional anunció una reducción significativa en el volumen de suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream:

Debido a la devolución prematura de las unidades de bombeo de gas por parte de Siemens de la reparación, el agotamiento de la vida útil de la GCU y el mal funcionamiento técnico identificado de los motores (se recibió una orden de Rostekhnadzor sobre una prohibición temporal de actividades), actualmente solo tres unidades de bombeo de gas pueden ser utilizado en el Portovaya CS. Los suministros de gas al gasoducto Nord Stream actualmente se pueden proporcionar en una cantidad de hasta 100 millones de metros cúbicos. m por día (con un volumen previsto de 167 millones de metros cúbicos por día).
Es un poco vergonzoso, si llamas a las cosas por su nombre, cuando las autoridades canadienses determinan si los oleoductos rusos funcionan o no. Por qué nuestro país aún no cuenta con potentes turbinas eléctricas propias es una pregunta para los responsables.

Los sitios europeos reaccionaron a la disminución en el suministro de combustible azul ruso en 67 millones de metros cúbicos a la vez aumentando los precios del gas en más de $ 1,300 por 1,000 metros cúbicos. Pero, aparentemente, esto no pareció suficiente en* Gazprom, y a partir del 11 de julio de 2022, el trabajo de Nord Stream se suspenderá durante dos semanas con el pretexto de una inspección:*

Durante la inspección, el gasoducto no podrá suministrar gas hasta por dos semanas. Esto puede dar como resultado que se inyecte menos gas durante un período determinado.
Pero este es solo uno de los componentes de la próxima "tormenta perfecta" en el sector energético europeo. Los desastres tecnogénicos también se han sumado a la política .

Por un lado, la noche del 16 de junio se produjo un incendio en el mayor yacimiento de gas ruso de Urengoy (YaNAO). Hubo una ruptura en la tubería en el área del campo de gas 8. Durante la liquidación del accidente, el suministro de combustible azul a Europa puede suspenderse indefinidamente. Por otro lado, en Estados Unidos, tras un accidente y un incendio, la mayor planta de gas natural licuado, Freeport LNG, fue cerrada por reparaciones a largo plazo. La capacidad de la planta es de 15 millones de toneladas por año, lo que representa aproximadamente el 20% de las exportaciones de GNL de EE. UU. El plazo inicial de 3 semanas, necesario para eliminar las consecuencias del accidente, ya ha aumentado a 3 meses.

Como puede ver, el "dominio del gas" en el cuello del Viejo Mundo se está apretando cada vez más. No está del todo claro qué sucederá con la economía de la UE si el GTS ucraniano también se ve afectado durante las hostilidades en Nezalezhnaya. No está claro cómo van a competir los europeos en el precio del GNL con los consumidores asiáticos. El próximo invierno de 2022-2023 será “divertido” para todos.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A ver esto, no hará que suba el precio del oro? Y dado el valor del oro es equivalente al rublo, hará que el rublo de aprecie mas? No dijo Biden que la idea era depreciar el rublo, ahora es lo contrario?



Ideas de bombero imbécil, perdón por los bomberos, no hay bomberos imbéciles por los que son imbéciles están muertos y no lo merecen por la dedicación a la gente.

Esta estupidez, ya se ha intentado anteriormente por todos los estados, ¡El oro ruso no emite radiaciones rusofilicas! si te presentan oro en una mesa ¿Cómo sabes que es ruso? ¿con tu po.......ametro? (cada día estoy más y más maleducado).

En realidad lo que quieren es controlar TODO el flujo de oro con la escusa rusa, ESPOILER, no lo van a conseguir por que NUNCA se ha conseguido hacer eso por pura fuerza bruta.

Es solo otro ejercicio de debilidad americana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jun 2022)

El representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, el domingo 26 de junio, durante una sesión informativa, informó sobre el fracaso de otro intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) de atacar la isla de las Serpientes. . El sistema ruso de misiles y cañones antiaéreos Pantsir-S derribó un avión ucraniano Su-25 y 12 cohetes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El oro lo va a comprar EEUU por la puerta de atrás, antes de que pete el Dólar. Está todo inventado. El amo prohíbe a sus vasallos que se le adelanten.



Basicamente, ese es el plan y se ve a un millón de kilometros, ya ni disimulan.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

¿Hasta el último europeo? del ridículo nunca se vuelve, así que, pa'lante...

La OTAN se ata los machos en el nuevo escenario de cumbre de Madrid 
y podría decidir el mayor despliegue militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría, 

 La OTAN decidirá en Madrid el mayor despliegue militar desde la Guerra Fría

Dice que, los aliados de la OTAN están dispuestos a embarcarse en una intensa
carrera armamentística para convertir Europa del Este en una fortaleza con miles 
de soldados y mucho equipamiento militar. Y que, la alianza quiere dejar claro 
que está en alerta y preparada para responder a una agresión contra cualquier 
Estado miembro.
Mas madera... ¿húmeda?


.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Ataque masivo a un área residencial de Kiev significa represalia. 

Los rusos funcionan así, cada vez que los ucranianos les dan donde les duele, la represalia siempre ha sido bombardeos de civiles en la capital.

Algo ha pasado o en el centro de mando de izium o se han cargado a alguien importante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me parece malísima idea, es agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo. Hay muchas personas muy medicadas y, ¿dónde va a parar esa medicación? A la orina, efectivamente.
> Si se usa orina de personas o de animales de granja (a los animales también los medican mucho) para fertilizar, eso tendrá consecuencias en las personas que coman esa comida, se irán contaminando de antibióticos, hormonas, estatinas, betabloqueantes.... de todo, un sin fin de sustancias de todo tipo.
> 
> Antiguamente podía hacerse, porque solo se comían alimentos ecológicos y no existían la barbaridad de medicamentos que tomamos ahora. hacerlo hoy me parece una temeridad de consecuencias imprevisibles.



Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de tranquilizantes que se mete la gente comer pan va a ser hasta lisérgico.


----------



## Egam (26 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me parece malísima idea, es agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo. Hay muchas personas muy medicadas y, ¿dónde va a parar esa medicación? A la orina, efectivamente.
> Si se usa orina de personas o de animales de granja (a los animales también los medican mucho) para fertilizar, eso tendrá consecuencias en las personas que coman esa comida, se irán contaminando de antibióticos, hormonas, estatinas, betabloqueantes.... de todo, un sin fin de sustancias de todo tipo.
> 
> Antiguamente podía hacerse, porque solo se comían alimentos ecológicos y no existían la barbaridad de medicamentos que tomamos ahora. hacerlo hoy me parece una temeridad de consecuencias imprevisibles.



No es accidental, forma parte del plan, como las vacunas.
Tal y como lo veo, en la ultima decada han ido implementando el plan en muchos vectores, primero sociales encaminados a destruir la mente:
1. Destruccion del concepto de familia.
2. Destruccion del concepto hombre/mujer.
3. Destruccion de la capacidad critica.
4. Destruccion de la religion y el concepto dios.
5. Destruccion de las tradiciones.

Una vez destruida la mente, toca la destruccion del cuerpo.
Una nacion fuerte mentalmente y fuerte fisicamente, dificilmente puede ser conquistada y con grandes perdidas.
Una nacion fuerte mentalmente y debil fisicamente, no puede ser reducida facilmente y se enfrentara ante los que la ataquen.
Una nacion debil mentalmente y fuerte fisicamente, es manipulable y se destruye mediante la Guerra civil.
Una nacion debil mentalmente y debil fisicamente = extincion.

El objetivo ultimo: la reduccion de la poblacion y conquista de sus recursos.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

La Rusia de Putin es una Rusia genocida e imperialista. El que la defienda sabe lo que es.


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con el dinero que cuesta reparar la valla actual, cada vez que hay un asalto, se podria ir construyendo, unos metros por delante una valla de hormigon a la israeli, de 12-14 metros de altura y torres, no blindan Ceuta y Melilla porque no quieren, son pocos kilometros de perimetro.



Una cosa es el coste económico y otra el coste político.
Antonio no parece demasiado dispuesto a asumir este último.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)

*La derrota de EEUU, Unión Europea, OTAN y el nazismo*

*La aldea multipolar se ha constituido como un frente internacional ante la urbe hegemónica que es causante de las mayores desgracias en el mundo.*

Definitivamente, la aldea multipolar se ha constituido como un frente internacional para propender por la soberanía, la dignidad, la verdadera libertad de la humanidad, en contravía de la urbe hegemónica, causante de las mayores desgracias que han ocurrido en el mundo.

Uno de los símbolos más importantes es la factible constitución del G8, países dispuestos a construir un diálogo igualitario, de independencia y relaciones mutuamente beneficiosas, conformado por China, India, Rusia, Indonesia, Brasil, México, Irán y Turquía, con un 24,4 de producto interno bruto (PIB) y paridad del poder adquisitivo por delante del G7, compuesto por Canadá, Francia, Alemania, Italia, Japón, Reino Unido y EE.UU., abandonando progresivamente el dólar como divisa de comercio internacional y compra de energía.

*La derrota estadounidense.*

Después de confirmarse que USA no ha tenido ningún triunfo militar después de vencer a Japón a través de la aplicación monstruosa de la bomba atómica asesinando a más de 300.000 civiles indefensos, generando más del 85% de los conflictos en el mundo, hoy la ley de la compensación se devuelve en el más alto nivel de inflación y pobreza desde hace cuatro décadas con un incremento de la violencia, racismo, pobreza, entre otros elementos de la crisis interna.

La prueba reina de su derrota la confirma Biden al culpar a Rusia y a las empresas petroleras nacionales de la inflación (“dolor financiero”) y los conflictos propios de una sociedad, que desde hace 150 años se reparte el poder entre la misma clase dominante dividida hábilmente en dos partidos, impidiendo actores progresistas.

El golpe por la incapacidad administrativa y política de Biden (con mínimos índices de aprobación), fue dado hace días atrás por el Instituto Estadounidense del Petróleo y la asociación Fabricantes estadounidenses de combustibles y petroquímicos (AFPM), declarando que la situación actual no se materializó de la noche a la mañana, ya que los altos precios del crudo son un desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda unido a la pandemia, la fuerte demanda de los consumidores y la prohibición de los productos rusos. Además, le exigieron que fomente una mayor producción nacional de energía, insistiendo en la equivocada agenda política de la Administración agravando las presiones inflacionistas.

*Los recientes doble mensajes de Washington sobre la paz a través de negociaciones comienzan a mostrar que la operación militar especial rusa avanza constantemente.

La derrota de la Unión Europea.*

Al ver la desesperación de los países europeos por arrebatar a otros la vacuna del Covid 19, la posición xenófoba ante la inmigración, su prohibición de la cultura rusa, es fiel radiografía del egoísmo y la avaricia. Más aún, haberse constituido en el patio trasero de EE.UU., especialmente al dejarse embaucar en una guerra que fue propiciada por la Casa Blanca y Zelenski, aceptando la visión nazista del mundo.

*Los conflictos por el alza del costo de vida a grados inimaginables han explotado en el aumento del rechazo cada vez más creciente sobre ese daño que Washington lo tenía calculado: su idea es no tener competidor en ningún continente, avalado por las ambiciones geopolíticas de dirigentes que castigan a sus propios ciudadanos, absolutamente dependientes de las órdenes foráneas, traicionando a sus propias naciones*.

No comprender que la crisis se debe a que ellos, USA y Europa, aplican sanciones irracionales a Rusia, bloquean sus finanzas, prohíben sus importaciones y exportaciones e impiden que exporte sus combustibles, rompiendo la cadena de suministros, significa alienación.

*La derrota de la OTAN.

La OTAN, creada para oponerse a la U.R.S.S. debió disolverse en 1991. Sin embargo, se autoasignó una función atroz: generar conflictos y propiciar el mercado de armas. Así, hasta hoy es responsable de decenas de masacres, genocidios, destrucción infraestructural y humana…sin ganar ninguno de los eventos en los que se ha involucrado y que dan cuenta hoy de naciones destruidas como Yugoslavia, la actual Serbia, Yemen, Irak, Afganistán, entre muchos otros.

La OTAN ha sido derrotada militarmente en Ucrania e irresponsablemente ha intentado que la juventud, adultos y mujeres ruso ucranianas y ucranianas, mueran por defender sus propios intereses militaristas, lo que evidencia una moralidad oscura pese a la mediática falsa.

Finalmente, tres hechos ratifican la derrota de la troika corporativa militarista y el nazismo:*

A, la aldea multipolar, llena de sentido y dignidad, se posiciona en la Humanidad pese a quienes desean continuar explotando a los pueblos del mundo.

*B, la Operación Militar Especial de Rusia puso los puntos sobre las íes claramente al triunfar sobre la hegemonía imperial, junto a las naciones que en el siglo XXI se han unido al clamor de libertad soberana. Se sabe que ya no será fácil para el complejo militar industrial armar guerras atroces en el orbe.*

C, se prepara un Tribunal Internacional para juzgar a Zelenski y líderes occidentales por enviar a su población a una muerte segura o asesinar por la espalda a quienes desean la paz. Que muchos prisioneros de guerra ucranianos no deseen regresar es producto del miedo a la represión nazi cuando los reciban como traidores y no como víctimas de un régimen fascista.

Definitivamente si la Troika no logra sus objetivos de destrucción y es detenida por la multipolaridad, el mundo tendrá un nuevo orden mundial justo con un camino de seguridad y progreso basado en la ciencia, la economía colectiva y la protección del único espacio donde habitar llamado Planeta Tierra.









La derrota de EEUU, Unión Europea, OTAN y el nazismo


La aldea multipolar se ha constituido como un frente internacional ante la urbe hegemónica que es causante de las mayores desgracias en el m...




wwwjoarmaz.blogspot.com


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

*Debemos hacerlo todo para aislar a Rusia": Charles Michel justifica la visita a Irán de Borrell*

"Hay una batalla en el campo de operaciones en Ucrania, pero también hay una batalla política en la arena internacional", dijo el presidente del Consejo Europeo.


----------



## midelburgo (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Biden anuncia que el G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro de Rusia
> 
> 
> El presidente norteamericano ha adelantado esta medida coincidiendo con el inicio este domingo de la cumbre del G7, que ha empezado este domingo y cuyo propósito es ampliar las sanciones contra Moscú
> ...



Bueno como ahora van a salir 350.000 toneladas de Uganda...


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Debemos hacerlo todo para aislar a Rusia": Charles Michel justifica la visita a Irán de Borrell*
> 
> "Hay una batalla en el campo de operaciones en Ucrania, pero también hay una batalla política en la arena internacional", dijo el presidente del Consejo Europeo.



Visita a Iran de la Borrella jajajajaja Me da que los clérigos no van a estar muy receptivos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

*EEUU y la OTAN carecen de capacidad para abastecer una guerra larga*


_* La conclusión es que, aunque EE.UU. y la OTAN pueden luchar en un conflicto corto, 
ninguno de los dos puede apoyar una guerra larga porque no hay suficiente en el inventario 
ahora agotado y los plazos para construir hardware de reemplazo son largos...

... Sólo por estas circunstancias -y hay otras razones de peso-, Estados Unidos y la OTAN 
deberían pensar en cómo poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania en lugar de seguir con la política*_
* declarada de intentar desangrar a Rusia.*









US and NATO lack capability to supply a long war


The long and short of it is that, while the US and NATO can fight a short conflict, neither can support a long war because there’s insufficient equipment in the now-depleted inventory and the…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Marx lo dijo (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La Rusia de Putin es una Rusia genocida e imperialista. El que la defienda sabe lo que es.



Liberad a Assange Otánicos totalitarios y genocidas!!!!!!!!!
Publicad las listas de pedófilos de Epstein Otánicos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Acabad con las sanciones OTÁNICAS genocidas!!!!!!!!!!!

Viva Rusia Viva Putin!!!!!!!!!!!

Mientras no caiga el régimen genocida y totalitario Otánico viva Rusia Viva Putin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La Rusia de Putin es una Rusia genocida e imperialista. El que la defienda sabe lo que es.




 Nunca defraudas, oye para ser tan subnormal entrenas intensivo, te dan premios o eres asi de serie?


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Visita a Iran de la Borrella jajajajaja Me da que los clérigos no van a estar muy receptivos.



Ha ido a comprar petróleo a los malvados iraníes


----------



## bigmaller (26 Jun 2022)

El montaje es presentar ese SUPUESTO ataque como una salvajada y callarnos como locas en najaf, sarajevo, tripoli, baghdad, mosul, diwaniya, o cualquier otro lado. Muy occidental todo....


EGO dijo:


> Valientes hijos de la gran puta los rusos.
> 
> Supongo que eso tambien sera un montaje,segun los putincels.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ha ido a comprar petróleo a los malvados iraníes



Y ya de paso le pegará un tiro en la nuca a algún científico iraní según sube al avión.

Para que le cojan cariño los persas.


----------



## bigmaller (26 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Visita a Iran de la Borrella jajajajaja Me da que los clérigos no van a estar muy receptivos.



Es el puto esperpento y la doble moral con tirabuzon de occidente. Mandan al becario para que lo aostien.. . .. 

Que opinaran guaido... Y demas dirigintes del BIEN mundial sobre esto.. . .. Y la Greta.. . . 

A ver cuanto nos dura la fase de negación....


----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sigo viendo terracitas llenas pese a la inflación y la guerra..........................
> 
> *Las familias marcan récord en ahorro desde el Covid y ya rozan el billón *
> 
> ...



Entre Diciembre de 1991 y Marzo de 1992 los ahorros de millones de ciudadanos rusos simplemente se volatilizaron. En cuestión de 24 horas el coste de la vida se multiplicó. Ellos tuvieron su “gran reset” hace más de 30 años. 

Del nuestro nos están avisando.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jun 2022)

❗El sistema de misiles Pantsir-S de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas derribó un avión Su-25 y 12 misiles, repeliendo otro intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de atacar la isla Zmeiny


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Jun 2022)

Turquía y los EEUU son formalmente aliados pero a juzgar por el lenguaje diplomático no lo parece....


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Bueno...Según las hordas mediática imperiales Rusia se está quedando sin armas, 
sin generales, sin nada, así que, los rusos están muy agradecidos a los de la OTAN,
como UK, USA, Francia, Dinamarca, Alemania, Polonia...Por las nuevas entregas 
de material y equipos a través de los intermediarios ucranianos, que les salvan el día
a día de la tangana, Que la próxima, ya si continúan empeñados en tantos regalos,
les pasan la dirección postal y a correr...


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Entonces para usted el resto son maricones? no es que yo lo crea, pero son cosas de sus argumentaciones.



Tienen el partido lleno de morraya depravada...y se ponen a criticar...

La amoralidad de la izquierda ralla lo kafkiano...de ello dan fe las torturas de las checas ...a cada cual mas retorcida y morbosa...


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Turquía y los EEUU son formalmente aliados pero a juzgar por el lenguaje diplomático no lo parece....



Es que expulsar a Turquía no se si podrán. De todos modos, tampoco creo que se atrevan
a tomar esa decisión; sería el finiquito de la OTAN. Y Turquía va cómoda entre las dos aguas,
picando de ambos lados.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Todos los chillidos sobre el "impago" de Rusia tienen más o menos el mismo significado que los chillidos sobre la "desconexión de SWIFT". Todo esto importaría si el viejo sistema de orden mundial persistiera. Pero no lo hará: se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos. Y el virtual "default" de Rusia sólo subraya el agotamiento de los instrumentos económicos de influencia que sólo aceleran la destrucción del viejo orden mundial.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Concentración de tropas rusas en Ucrania y Donbass según fuentes occidentales
El mapa ha sido publicado por los medios de comunicación de Kiev citando al reportero Def Mona. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tienen el partido lleno de morraya depravada...y se ponen a criticar...
> 
> La amoralidad de la izquierda ralla lo kafkiano...de ello dan fe las torturas de las checas ...a cada cual mas retorcida y morbosa...



De todo hay en la viña del Señor. Conozco gente buena tanto de izquierdas como de derechas. Y además creo que llevar las cosas por esos derroteros nos debilita. Mire a los rusos, codo con codo el 'brazo' izquierdo con el derecho.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Odessa y en los alrededores de la Isla de la Serpiente a las 14.30 horas del 26 de junio de 2022*

▪ En la noche del 25 al 26 de junio, unidades de una agrupación de diversas fuerzas ucranianas llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la Isla de la Serpiente.

▪ Se atacó con la artillería de cañón, incluidos los obuses M777 de 155 mm, y los MLRS de fabricación occidental. Tres cazas MiG-29 y un avión de ataque Su-25, probablemente despegando del aeródromo de Voznesensk, operaban en la zona al sur de Zatoka.

▪ Según un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las unidades de defensa aérea derribaron el avión Su-25, así como 12 proyectiles de artillería y MLRS.

▪ Otro bombardeo fue precedido por el aumento de la actividad de los aviones de reconocimiento de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos y de la RAF de la OTAN sobre el territorio rumano y la zona de aguas del Mar Negro - al menos 10 unidades.

▪ El día anterior al intento de ataque anterior en la isla Snake, el 20 de junio, se observó exactamente un patrón similar: al menos 10 aviones de reconocimiento estaban en el aire (frente a un equipo "normal" de hasta seis aviones).

El mando ucraniano dijo tras el intento fallido del 20 de junio que las AFU seguirían atacando la isla hasta liberarla por completo. Probablemente se realizó una evaluación nocturna del estado de los sistemas de defensa aérea en Serpentine (posiciones, número de sistemas y municiones).

Al igual que en el caso anterior, varios tipos de aviones de reconocimiento estuvieron activos en el aire: reconocimiento electrónico y por radio y detección por radar de largo alcance. En los próximos días, cabe esperar un ataque más intenso contra la guarnición de la isla.

Con este mismo propósito, los dirigentes estadounidenses han transferido 18 patrulleras adicionales a la "flota de mosquitos". No se descarta que el equipo de superficie esté en camino o ya haya sido entregado a los ucranianos. Por regla general, la aprobación oficial de la factura tiene lugar algún tiempo después del envío efectivo de la ayuda militar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (26 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No es accidental, forma parte del plan, como las vacunas.
> Tal y como lo veo, en la ultima decada han ido implementando el plan en muchos vectores, primero sociales encaminados a destruir la mente:
> 1. Destruccion del concepto de familia.
> 2. Destruccion del concepto hombre/mujer.
> ...



O se ... que según tu Rusia va a ganar esta guerra porque allí los hombres son hombres, las mujeres mujeres y se pegan todo el puto día rezando ....  

Me da a mi que si no fuera por la ciencia y la ingenieria soviéticas, de las que heredaron un garrote que te cagas, hace décadas que los habrían jodido .... Pero bueno ... tu a tu pedo ...


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

El coche de Iryna Makhnyova, encargada de la educación y la cultura en la nueva administración, fue volado en Novaya Kakhovka (región de Kherson).

Makhneva no resultó herida, ya que no tuvo tiempo de subir al coche.

Es hora de resucitar al legendario SMERSH, y no a estos licenciados del FSB en "cubos", que en nuestra humilde opinión no están en absoluto preparados para estas situaciones.

Tanto más cuanto que los oblasts de Ucrania se liberan y entran en zonas más prooccidentales, estos ataques terroristas se producirán con mucha más frecuencia, ya que el país está literalmente repleto de armas. Incluso el autor de estas líneas tiene un pequeño arsenal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

* Los bancos de inversión piden a la OFAC que permita operar con CDS en Rusia  *








Investment banks ask OFAC to allow operation with CDS in Russia







europe-cities.com





¡¡Vaya por dios!! las sanciones jodiendo a los mercados... Quien lo iba a saber...


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Llegada a la región de Cherkasy.
Vídeo de una cámara de vigilancia. El impacto está cerca de una especie de puente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_Video en el enlace_





El puente ferroviario en la región de Cherkasy está gravemente dañado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es que expulsar a Turquía no se si podrán. De todos modos, tampoco creo que se atrevan
> a tomar esa decisión; sería el finiquito de la OTAN. Y Turquía va cómoda entre las dos aguas,
> picando de ambos lados.



La fuente es turca y dice que "se discutieron una variedad de temas por teléfono", ...suena a una llamada amenazante típica del bombero pirómano Blinken.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Según el Ministerio del Interior del LNR, en la zona industrial de la planta de Azot permanecen hasta 1.000 soldados enemigos, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros. Algunos de los mercenarios han huido a Lysychansk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (26 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A ver esto, no hará que suba el precio del oro? Y dado el valor del oro es equivalente al rublo, hará que el rublo de aprecie mas? No dijo Biden que la idea era depreciar el rublo, ahora es lo contrario?



Es la contra-contra-medida a la contra-medida de la sanción original.
Sanción 1: congelación de parte de las reservas de oro y divisa depositadas en el extranjero (propósito, hacer cundir la duda sobre el valor de la moneda y divisa rublo)
Contra-medida: Quasi-patronizar a oro el rublo (1 gr AU = 5.000 rublos) (propósito, dotar de un valor intrínseco, seguro y universalmente aceptable al valor de la moneda y divisa rublo)
Contra-contra-medida: sostenella y no enmendalla, si matar Breton Woods significó que el dólar ya no era oro, y que el valor del dolar es por la mera confianza y consenso, ahora con esto se plantea una dualidad económica mundial (un dólar cuyo valor es solo el consenso y la confianza de "las democracias", frente a un rublo cuyo valor reposa, tácitamente, en el oro).

En las próximas semanas o meses, esta medida de despatronizar totalmente las divisas occidentales puede tener algún recorrido.
Dentro de una temporada más larga, 10 años, 20, 50, 2 siglos, ya se sabe que el oro, y lo que equivalga a oro, seguirá manteniendo un valor. Lo otro, servirá solo para coleccionistas y fotografías de los libros de historia.
(Nota: similar al valor real que actualmente tiene "el dinero de la República", emisiones de billetes de peseta, meramente basados en la confianza, sin reservas, y que con el tiempo se convirtieron en meros "papelitos de colores" -yo tengo unos cuantos, herencia de mi abuela-).


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Los hombres de *O* rompen las defensas enemigas cerca de Lysychansk: los combatientes muestran las poderosas fortificaciones tomadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Aquí se encuentra un bastión de los combatientes de las AFU capturado por los combatientes rusos del grupo "*O*".

El punto de tiro nazi, bien defendido, fue construido para mantener las posiciones durante mucho tiempo, específicamente para protegerse del fuego de la artillería pesada y de los intentos de asalto, pero eso no detuvo a nuestros chicos. #exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La fuente es turca y dice que "se discutieron una variedad de temas por teléfono", ...suena a una llamada amenazante típica del bombero pirómano Blinken.



JUA, conociendo a los turcos tenía que haber sido épico.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

El ataque con misiles a Kiev: ¿Qué ocurrió realmente?

El régimen de Kiev se parece cada vez más a los terroristas de Jebhat al-Nusra de Siria, no sólo con sus métodos de guerra, sino también creando falsificaciones en la mejor tradición de los Cascos Blancos.
Kiev ha comenzado a dispersar activamente el "ataque con cohetes a un bloque de apartamentos" y a la mujer con pasaporte ruso. Pero esto es lo que no dicen los propagandistas:
1. El ataque se llevó a cabo en la planta de defensa Artem, que está justo detrás de esta casa.
2. La casa afectada de la urbanización Lvovsky Kvartal estaba deshabitada: los inquilinos fueron reubicados tras sufrir un golpe similar al de la fábrica el 29 de abril.
3. Los daños sufridos por la casa en sí eran demasiado insignificantes para un ataque Caliber, es decir, o bien se trataba de metralla o del resultado de un misil de defensa aérea.
4. Hoy se han disparado un total de 14 misiles contra Kiev. ¿Por qué no aparecen los resultados de los impactos de otros 13 misiles?
5. ¿Cómo es que el propagandista Gerashchenko tuvo casi de inmediato el pasaporte de la entonces todavía enterrada bajo los escombros mujer? ¿Fueron los socorristas los primeros en rescatar su pasaporte?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## cobasy (26 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> el ukrogorrino ya está listo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





John Nash dijo:


> Biden anuncia que el G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro de Rusia
> 
> 
> El presidente norteamericano ha adelantado esta medida coincidiendo con el inicio este domingo de la cumbre del G7, que ha empezado este domingo y cuyo propósito es ampliar las sanciones contra Moscú
> ...



Por intentarlo que no quede...
Para mi que al final solo va a depender del precio...


----------



## Tails (26 Jun 2022)

Zelenski apuesta por reformar el sistema militar de Ucrania y adoptar un servicio obligatorio como el israelí


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha mostrado su predisposición por reformar el sistema...




amp.europapress.es






"¡No, no, no me voy todavía!" - El amigo más cercano de Zelensky y compañero de armas del KVN, Yevgeniy Koshevoy, sobre sus planes de ir a la guerra

"Así que no tengo ninguna habilidad, un francotirador me atrapará y me matará el primer día, ¿cómo voy a ayudar al país? Sólo los que odian se alegrarán", explica.


Privilegio pobre


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Recién llegadas a Odessa.
Algo está en llamas al norte de la ciudad









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## magufone (26 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Zelenski apuesta por reformar el sistema militar de Ucrania y adoptar un servicio obligatorio como el israelí
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha mostrado su predisposición por reformar el sistema...
> ...



Estaba claro, que vayan otros jajajaja


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

❗ La situación en la dirección de Odessa y en el área de la Isla de las Serpientes
a partir de las 14.30 horas del 26 de junio de 2022:

▪ En la noche del 25 al 26 de junio, unidades de la agrupación de fuerzas heterogéneas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la isla de las Serpientes.

▪Estuvo involucrada la artillería de cañón , incluidos obuses M777 de 155 mm y MLRS de fabricación occidental. En la zona sur de Zatoka, operaban tres cazas MiG-29 y un avión de ataque Su-25, probablemente despegando del aeródromo de Voznesensk.

▪ Según un comunicado de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, las unidades de defensa aérea derribaron un avión Su-25, así como 12 proyectiles de artillería y MLRS.

▪ El bombardeo estuvo precedido por una mayor actividad de vuelos de aviones de reconocimiento de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. y la Fuerza Aérea de la OTAN sobre el territorio de Rumania y el Mar Negro, al menos 10 unidades.

▪ El día anterior al intento de ataque anterior en la Isla de las Serpientes el 20 de junio, se observó exactamente una imagen similar: al menos 10 aviones de reconocimiento realizaron reconocimiento en el aire (contra el equipo "normal", hasta seis unidades de aviones).

Tras un intento fallido el 20 de junio, el mando ucraniano anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas continuarían atacando la isla hasta liberarla por completo. Por la noche, probablemente, se hizo una evaluación del estado de los sistemas de defensa aérea en la Isla (posiciones, número de sistemas y municiones).

Como en el caso anterior, aviones de reconocimiento de varios tipos trabajaron activamente en el aire: inteligencia electrónica y electrónica y radar de alerta temprana. En los próximos días, deberíamos esperar un ataque más intenso contra la guarnición de la isla.

Es para este propósito que el liderazgo estadounidense transfirió adicionalmente 18 lanchas patrulleras a la "flota de mosquitos". Es posible que el equipo de superficie ya esté en camino o ya haya sido entregado a los ucranianos. Por regla general, la aprobación oficial del proyecto de ley tiene lugar algún tiempo después del envío efectivo de la ayuda militar.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

EEUU y Alemania coinciden en la necesidad de una solución diplomática al conflicto de Ucrania - Washington









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

La artillería del LNR convence a los combatientes de las AFU en Lisychansk para que se rindan 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

*Rusia dispone de una gran variedad de armas que podrían acabar con el continente americano, National Interest*

"Por ejemplo, un submarino del proyecto Borei es capaz de disparar 72 ojivas nucleares contra asentamientos y bases militares situados a más de 9.000 km de distancia, siendo cada una de ellas 10 veces más destructiva que la bomba lanzada sobre Hiroshima", informaba el artículo.

Rusia cuenta actualmente con cinco submarinos de este tipo, y se construirán otros cinco antes de 2027.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es la contra-contra-medida a la contra-medida de la sanción original.
> Sanción 1: congelación de parte de las reservas de oro y divisa depositadas en el extranjero (propósito, hacer cundir la duda sobre el valor de la moneda y divisa rublo)
> Contra-medida: Quasi-patronizar a oro el rublo (1 gr AU = 5.000 rublos) (propósito, dotar de un valor intrínseco, seguro y universalmente aceptable al valor de la moneda y divisa rublo)
> Contra-contra-medida: sostenella y no enmendalla, si matar Breton Woods significó que el dólar ya no era oro, y que el valor del dolar es por la mera confianza y consenso, ahora con esto se plantea una dualidad económica mundial (un dólar cuyo valor es solo el consenso y la confianza de "las democracias", frente a un rublo cuyo valor reposa, tácitamente, en el oro).
> ...



Que el valor del dólar es "por la mera confianza y consenso", pues como el valor del oro, en la práctica no tiene otro valor que no sea el basado "en la mera confianza y consenso" y que justifique su precio.

Si tan importante es el oro para Rusia jamás se les va a ocurrir cambiarlo por papelitos de colores, que necesidad hay entonces de prohibir la compra de oro ruso si Rusia no está interesada en deshacerse de su oro. ¿O sí?.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El coche de Iryna Makhnyova, encargada de la educación y la cultura en la nueva administración, fue volado en Novaya Kakhovka (región de Kherson).
> 
> Makhneva no resultó herida, ya que no tuvo tiempo de subir al coche.
> 
> ...



Ahora es normal.
Cuando todo se calme, no habrá un solo atentado en la zona Rusa.
Los rusos son expertos en evitarlos. 

A ver si os pensáis que los americanos no llevan años intentando poner bombas en Moscú


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jun 2022)

Un mapa bastante detallado del caldero de Lisichansk


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Un ataque con misiles destruyó el puesto de mando y el cuartel de la brigada 63 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aldea de Kobzartsy, distrito de Snigirevsky, región de Nikolaev. Como resultado del ataque, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendieron a más de 110 oficiales y soldados. También está desenergizada la estación de comunicación que proporciona el control de las unidades. (Coordenadas: 47.160201035, 32.786350660)


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, admitió que las sanciones contra Rusia tienen un impacto negativo en Italia.

“La oferta disminuyó un 30%, mientras que los precios subieron el mismo 30%. Por lo tanto, los suministros han disminuido, la UE está en un gran problema y Rusia todavía está ganando dinero, tal vez más”.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Gran Bretaña proporcionará 525 millones de dólares a Ucrania a través del Banco Mundial - Boris Johnson

El Reino Unido está dispuesto a proporcionar a Ucrania otros 525 millones de dólares en garantías para un préstamo del Banco Mundial a finales de 2022.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Y la ruta serbia por Belgrado? Yo la hice sin problemas, 35 euros de hotel en el centro y solucionado...



Tenian problemas con las amenazas de bomba a bordo...


----------



## bigmaller (26 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que el valor del dólar es "por la mera confianza y consenso", pues como el valor del oro, en la práctica no tiene otro valor que no sea el basado "en la mera confianza y consenso" y que justifique su precio.
> 
> Si tan importante es el oro para Rusia jamás se les va a ocurrir cambiarlo por papelitos de colores, que necesidad hay entonces de prohibir la compra de oro ruso si Rusia no está interesada en deshacerse de su oro. ¿O sí?.



El oro tiene un valor en la industria. En la joyeria. 

Depende de qué papelitos sean. Si son papelitos que imprime tu enemigo y le salen "gratis", evidentemente no. Lo logico es que lo cobrase en RUBLOS. lógico. 

Cuando el suizo se diese cuenta de que cada vez cuesta mas dolares comprar la onza de oro.... . .a lo mejor no le interesa tener tantos dolares......ni al saudi...ni al congoleño....ni al chileno. ...ni al sudafricano. ...ni al vietnamita. ...Ahi viene la guerra de verdad.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El oro lo va a comprar EEUU por la puerta de atrás, antes de que pete el Dólar. Está todo inventado. El amo prohíbe a sus vasallos que se le adelanten.



Efectivamente, lo mismo han hecho con el petróleo. Eliminar la demanda de Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jun 2022)

T-64BV de las Fuerzas Aliadas en Severodonetsk


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gran Bretaña proporcionará 525 millones de dólares a Ucrania a través del Banco Mundial - Boris Johnson
> 
> El Reino Unido está dispuesto a proporcionar a Ucrania otros 525 millones de dólares en garantías para un préstamo del Banco Mundial a finales de 2022.
> 
> ...



Los ingleses son ridículos, siempre serán segundones de los EEUU


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

(Resumen Ejecutivo)
Este informe sobre la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) presenta una radiografía actualizada de la alianza militar, teniendo en cuenta el contexto global de crisis simultáneas y el aumento de las tensiones provocado por la invasión de Ucrania. El modus operandi de la OTAN se plasma en sus Conceptos Estratégicos, y de los dos últimos aprobados podemos extraer algunas conclusiones que nos ayudan a entender los objetivos de la Alianza: por un lado, intenta promover una concepción amplia de la defensa, lo que le permite expandir enormemente su ámbito de actuación para hacer frente a “nuevas amenazas”, muchas de ellas no militares; también se percibe un intento de flexibilizar el sometimiento a la Carta de las Naciones Unidas, situándose en lo que se ha calificado como “desregulación jurídica de la guerra”; del mismo modo, la OTAN amplia su ámbito geográfico de actuación más allá de lo que establece el Tratado del Atlántico Norte, como sucedió en el caso de Afganistán; por último, es destacable el déficit democrático con el que se decide esta estrategia, que se salta las reglas más básicas del parlamentarismo. En junio de 2022, se aprobará en Madrid un nuevo Concepto Estratégico que, previsiblemente, pondrá el acento en reforzar la disuasión y la defensa, lo que equivale a incrementar todas las capacidades militares sean nucleares, convencionales o cibernéticas. También, incluirá una referencia expresa a la relación con China, a la que considera “reto sistémico”. Además, planteará que no solo se responderá a ataques armados, sino que la OTAN podría intervenir militarmente frente a cualquier amenaza a su seguridad. La OTAN nació en oposición a Moscú y, tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania que, sin duda, merece una total condena –entre muchas razones por la violación de la soberanía de Estado amparada por el derecho internacional y Naciones Unidas– la Alianza refuerza su legitimación contra ella. Sin embargo, esto no exime de responsabilidades a la OTAN por el desprecio exhibido frente a Rusia, después de su compromiso de no expandirse hacia el este tras la caída del muro de Berlín y de la demanda de no incorporación de Ucrania a la Alianza Atlántica.
informe53_OTANConstruyendoInseguridadGlobal_CAST.pdf (centredelas.org)


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lanzan un ataque con misiles contra la plataforma Chornomornaftohaz - Baza

La publicación afirma que este ataque afectó a la plataforma de perforación flotante autoelevada Tavrida esta noche. El golpe impactó en el helipuerto, dejando un agujero de 5 metros. El bombardeo no causó víctimas.

Anteriormente, el 21 de junio, escribimos sobre el ataque con misiles de los nazis ucranianos a la plataforma de perforación Chornomornaftohaz.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jun 2022)

❗ Situación en la zona de Odessa y en el área de Snake Island a las 14.30 horas del 26 de junio de 2022

▪ En la noche del 25 al 26 de junio unidades heterogéneas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la isla de Zmeiny.

▪La artillería estuvo involucrada incluidos obuses M777 de 155 mm y MLRS de fabricación occidental. En la zona sur de Zatoka, operaban tres cazas MiG-29 y un avión de ataque Su-25, probablemente desde el aeródromo de Voznesensk.

▪ Según un comunicado de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, las unidades de defensa aérea derribaron un avión Su-25 así como 12 proyectiles de artillería y MLRS.

▪ El bombardeo estuvo precedido por una mayor actividad de vuelos de aviones de reconocimiento de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU. y la Fuerza Aérea de la OTAN sobre el territorio de Rumania y el Mar Negro con al menos 10 unidades.

▪ El día anterior al intento de ataque en Zmeiny el 20 de junio, se observó exactamente una imagen similar: al menos 10 aviones de reconocimiento realizaron reconocimiento en el aire (con respecto sl equipo "normal" de hasta seis unidades de aviones).

Tras un intento fallido el 20 de junio, el mando ucraniano anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas continuarían atacando la isla hasta liberarla por completo. Por la noche probablemente se hizo una evaluación del estado de los sistemas de defensa aérea en Zmein (posiciones, número de sistemas y municiones).

Como en el caso anterior, aviones de reconocimiento de varios tipos trabajaron activamente en el aire: inteligencia electrónica y electrónica y radar de alerta temprana. En los próximos días, deberíamos esperar un ataque más intenso contra la guarnición de la isla.

Es para este propósito que el mando estadounidense transfirió adicionalmente 18 lanchas patrulleras a la "flota de mosquitos". Es posible que el equipo ya esté en camino o ya haya sido entregado a los ucranianos. Por regla general, la aprobación oficial del proyecto de ley tiene lugar algún tiempo después del envío efectivo de la ayuda militar.

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Odessa #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## pgas (26 Jun 2022)

*DONBASS – LIBERACIÓN TOTAL DE SEVERODONETSK, 800 CIVILES EVACUAN LA FÁBRICA DE AZOT Y COMIENZAN LOS COMBATES EN LISSITCHANSK*

25/06/2022

El 25 de junio de 2022, unos 800 civiles finalmente pudieron abandonar el territorio de la fábrica Azot en Severodonetsk, donde fueron retenidos por los soldados ucranianos que se habían atrincherado allí. En el proceso, el territorio de la fábrica y la zona industrial pasaron a estar bajo el control de la milicia popular de la LPR (República Popular de Lugansk), lo que permitió la liberación total de la ciudad.

Cuatro meses después del lanzamiento de la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania, la situación en el frente está cambiando cada vez más rápidamente. Después de la liberación de Zolotoye y Gorskoye el 24 de junio de 2022 , se aceleró el avance del ejército ruso y la milicia popular LPR en el área alrededor de Severodonetsk y Lisschansk.

A primera hora de la tarde, el Jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, anunció que la zona industrial y el aeropuerto de Severodonetsk habían sido completamente liberados, y que aproximadamente 800 civiles finalmente habían podido evacuar el territorio de la fábrica Azot donde fueron retenidos por soldados ucranianos.



Una de las retenidas allí, Olga Cheveleva, dijo que los soldados ucranianos pusieron en peligro a los civiles que se encontraban en el territorio de la fábrica Azot, al expulsarlos de los refugios en medio de la noche con el pretexto de evacuarlos, a riesgo les disparara el ejército ruso.

Era claramente una provocación destinada a obtener un baño de sangre entre los civiles, para luego acusar al ejército ruso, ya que los corredores humanitarios que permitían la evacuación de civiles de la fábrica de Azot estaban organizados durante el día, ¡y no a las 3 am!

Unas horas más tarde, Ramzan Kadyrov anunció que el pueblo de Borovskoye también había sido liberado. Luego, por la noche, fue el Ministerio de Defensa ruso el que anunció la liberación de todas estas localidades, pero también de los pueblos de Voronovo y Sirotino. Información confirmada por el cuartel general de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania .

Con estas localidades, toda la margen izquierda del río Seversky Donets que se encuentra en el territorio de la LPR está ahora bajo su control. La limpieza completa de la zona aún llevará algunos días, ya que los soldados ucranianos plantaron minas por todas partes durante su retirada.
Confirmando lo descrito por Franceinfo sobre el campamento elegido por los habitantes de Lissitchansk, los del pueblo de Katerinovka, cerca de Zolotoye, dijeron estar felices de que los rusos hubieran llegado.



En la caldera de Zolotoye, Gorskoye, pequeños grupos de soldados ucranianos desorganizados intentan llegar a la refinería de Lissitchansk y a la ciudad de Bakhmout para escapar de la elección entre el cautiverio y la muerte.
Y hablando de Lissitchansk, los combates ya comenzaron en las afueras de la ciudad, en la zona industrial de la fábrica de gelatina y la fábrica de caucho. Al sureste de Lissitchansk, el pueblo de Belaya Gora todavía se encuentra en la "zona gris" (aún no totalmente controlada por las fuerzas aliadas).

Vea el mapa del área alrededor de Lissitchansk:






Dada la velocidad de avance de las fuerzas aliadas, es posible que Lissitchansk y los pueblos de los alrededores se liberen por completo muy rápidamente, permitiendo así que la LPR finalmente controle todo su territorio constitucional.

Christelle Neant


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jun 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El oro tiene un valor en la industria. En la joyeria.
> 
> Depende de qué papelitos sean. Si son papelitos que imprime tu enemigo y le salen "gratis", evidentemente no. Lo logico es que lo cobrase en RUBLOS. lógico.
> 
> Cuando el suizo se diese cuenta de que cada vez cuesta mas dolares comprar la onza de oro.... . .a lo mejor no le interesa tener tantos dolares......ni al saudi...ni al congoleño....ni al chileno. ...ni al sudafricano. ...ni al vietnamita. ...Ahi viene la guerra de verdad.



Y en nanotecnología, es muy útil en nanomedicina.





Las nanopartículas de oro pueden activar fármacos en el interior de los tumores | CIBERBBN







www.ciber-bbn.es


----------



## Bartleby (26 Jun 2022)

Bien es cierto que resolver el problema de kaliningrado le obligaría a Putin a enfrentar un conflicto con la UE y con la OTAN, pero, aunque vayamos dando pasito a pasito hacia una gran conflagración, no veo yo que sea algo tan prematuro.

Me imagino que Putin estará valorando las posibilidades y en contacto con China y otros países asiáticos a los que la guerra de Ucrania le ha unido más.


Por otro lado Prusia siempre presente en todo gran conflicto


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

❗Armas de alta precisión y "Calibre" golpearon el territorio de los centros de entrenamiento de las tropas ucranianas en las regiones de Chernihiv, Zhytomyr, Lvov

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (26 Jun 2022)

Y más por saco deberían dar...lo más importante y vital es que nadie decida darle más poder a ningún estado, son inventos absurdos todos


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Jun 2022)

Me imagino que estando en este foro los miembros tendrán abastecidos sus alacenas de los respectivos latunes.
Parece un bulo pero mejor tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Hasta el último europeo? del ridículo nunca se vuelve, así que, pa'lante...
> 
> La OTAN se ata los machos en el nuevo escenario de cumbre de Madrid
> y podría decidir el mayor despliegue militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría,
> ...




¿Alguna vez nos explicarán qué nos ha hecho Rusia?


----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)

"Abajo el militarismo, la OTAN va a caer": miles de personas cargan contra la cumbre de Madrid


La organización afirma que 30.000 personas han respaldado la marcha mientras que Delegación de Gobierno rebaja la cifra a 2.200




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

A partir del 1 de julio, los ucranianos en Polonia no podrán viajar gratis en los trenes de la empresa estatal PKP Intercity

Todos los ucranianos que deseen utilizar los servicios ferroviarios polacos tendrán que comprar a partir de ahora los billetes de forma común, ha dicho la oficina de la empresa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> De todo hay en la viña del Señor. Conozco gente buena tanto de izquierdas como de derechas. Y además creo que llevar las cosas por esos derroteros nos debilita. Mire a los rusos, codo con codo el 'brazo' izquierdo con el derecho.



Si el problema no es ese...el problema es que no tienen moral de bien...sin embargo se erigen en castigadores de la pseudomoral del buenismo, subidos al pedestal de su soberbia...


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

Los chinos no lo han olvidado (desde la Guerra de Opio, se han guardado muchas cosas) y por supuesto que se lo van a cobrar; eso sí, como quieran, donde quieran y cuando quieran. Muchos se ríen de Estulin, pero quizá no está tan desencaminado y la vuelta precipitada de Putin al Kremlin tiene algo que ver con eso.


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Se están juntando varias causas de inflación y me parece que la peor y menos controlada es la especulativa y lucrativa.



Es algo del conocimiento común que los reyes y gobernantes nunca son responsables de la inflación, antes bien, esta ocurre a pesar de sus buenas intenciones y no peores acciones...

_Una avaricia incontenible e inmoral aparece siempre que nuestros ejércitos, en defensa del bien común, marchan no sólo por aldeas y ciudades sino también por las carreteras; con ello hacen que los precios de los comestibles no sólo se tripliquen, a veces llegan a costar ocho veces más y superan todo lo imaginable. Con esta ley estableceremos una medida y *pondremos coto a la avaricia*._

Edicto del emperador Diocleciano, año 301 d C.









Alberto Fernández: “Hay diablos que aumentan los precios y hay que hacerlos entrar en razón”


El Presidente se refirió así a la “la guerra contra la inflación”, aspecto en el que negó querer “quedar bien con Dios y con el Diablo”. Además, admitió que no habla con Cristina Kirchner desde el 10 de marzo, cuando se votó el acuerdo con el FMI en Diputados




www.infobae.com





Además de que Putín la ha liado esta vez:






Esto sin embargo es la causa menos especulativa, el ejercicio puro del bien común ...


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Jun 2022)

Less than 3% of Japan firms exiting Russia, lowest among G-7: survey


Less than 3 percent of Japanese companies operating in Russia have decided to withdraw following its invasion of Ukraine, the lowest proportion among the Group of Seven nations, a recent survey shows.




english.kyodonews.net


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

El tema es hasta cuándo van a poder aguantar Ucrania el destrozo que están causando los putos rusos.

Por simple sentido común. Seguirán mandando gente y material hasta alcanzar sus objetivos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Hasta el último europeo? del ridículo nunca se vuelve, así que, pa'lante...
> 
> La OTAN se ata los machos en el nuevo escenario de cumbre de Madrid
> y podría decidir el mayor despliegue militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría,
> ...



Traducción: "La OTAN (o sea USA) ha decidido que sus vasallos le compren armas como si no hubiera un mañana, hay que sostener el dólar a cualquier precio."


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez nos explicarán qué nos ha hecho Rusia?


----------



## Yomateix (26 Jun 2022)

Y tanta UE y Otan para que al final las decisiones las tomen solo entre unos pocos. La idea de una UE fuerte que se pueda apoyar en contra de otros paises más poderosos estaría bien....si no fuese porque a la hora de la verdad la mayoría de paises son meros títeres que se limitan a obedecer a los que dan las órdenes para su propio beneficio a costa del resto de paises.

*El G-7 se compromete a apoyar la defensa de Ucrania indefinidamente*

“Seguiremos brindando apoyo financiero, humanitario, militar y diplomático y apoyaremos a Ucrania durante el tiempo que sea necesario”, reza el texto de un borrador de declaración sobre el apoyo a Ucrania.


----------



## VittorioValencia (26 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y tanta UE y Otan para que al final las decisiones las tomen solo entre unos pocos. La idea de una UE fuerte que se pueda apoyar en contra de otros paises más poderosos estaría bien....si no fuese porque a la hora de la verdad la mayoría de paises son meros títeres que se limitan a obedecer a los que dan las órdenes para su propio beneficio a costa del resto de paises.
> 
> *El G-7 se compromete a apoyar la defensa de Ucrania indefinidamente*
> 
> “Seguiremos brindando apoyo financiero, humanitario, militar y diplomático y apoyaremos a Ucrania *durante el tiempo que sea necesario*”, reza el texto de un borrador de declaración sobre el apoyo a Ucrania.



O sea, hasta que comience el otoño, cuando ya no alcanzará el gas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

Hace justo 21 años, los chinos sufrieron un dolor que aún siente a día de hoy


Beijing, 09/05/2020 (El Pueblo en Línea) – Hoy es el 21 aniversario del bombardeo de la Embajada china en Yugoslavia. La Embajada de Serbia en China publicó un artículo en la cuenta oficial de Weibo hoy…




politica-china.org




Recordartorio...
Eso china no olvida nunca. En esos bombardeos murieron en total casi 1200 muertos
pd:23 anos desde que paso aquello


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Al final ficharán discapacitados y abuelos,,, Al tiempo.
Señal de que ban vien...

El Ejército flexibiliza las normas sobre tatuajes en su lucha por conseguir nuevos reclutas

 El Ejército de EE.UU. elimina el requisito de tener un diploma de secundaria en medio de la crisis de reclutamiento


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

"A día de hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sólo pueden utilizar 34 de los 108 obuses M777, y el resto está destruido o en reparación", según The National Interest

Ucrania se queja de la mala calidad de los obuses M777 estadounidenses, que fallan en la primera batalla.

Hoy en día estas armas simplemente no son aptas para su uso, ya que requieren largas reparaciones, escribe la publicación.

¡Así que a ganar!









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NoRTH (26 Jun 2022)

Estimados conforeros 

He visto por ahí un vídeo de un misil que nada más ser lanzado se gira e impacta contra el lugar del lanzamiento.

Alguien tiene constancia de algo así acontecido en Ucrania o quizás estemos hablando de Gaza?

Gracias 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hace justo 21 años, los chinos sufrieron un dolor que aún siente a día de hoy
> 
> 
> Beijing, 09/05/2020 (El Pueblo en Línea) – Hoy es el 21 aniversario del bombardeo de la Embajada china en Yugoslavia. La Embajada de Serbia en China publicó un artículo en la cuenta oficial de Weibo hoy…
> ...



Le recuerdo que, al final, los muertos no mueren, sino que resucitan...
Pregunte al Kim, que ese si que sabe de eso... Con perdón.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

La alerta antiaérea está sonando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania.

Hay informes de un misil que sobrevuela la región de Vinnitsa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Robles: "La mejor manera de reforzar la paz es ingresar en la OTAN"*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, considera que la mejor manera de reforzar la protección y la paz es pertenecer a la *Alianza Atlántica*, por lo que apoya firmemente la petición de ingreso de *Suecia* y *Finlandia* y se muestra abierta a mediar para que Turquía deje de lado sus reticencias a la adhesión de estos países.

En una entrevista con Efe, Robles analiza los retos y amenazas a las que se enfrentan la comunidad internacional a escasos días de que Madrid acoja la *Cumbre de la OTAN*, en la que se va a aprobar el nuevo concepto estratégico, la hoja de ruta de la Alianza para la próxima década.

Una cita marcada por la situación en *Ucrania* tras la *invasión rusa* y la solicitud de adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia, que la ministra confía se materialice, a pesar del veto que aun mantiene Turquía, sin atreverse a aventurar que se vaya a hacer oficial en la *Cumbre de Madrid*.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

Todos los países del G7 son conscientes de que la "fiesta" de los hidrocarburos procedentes de Rusia ha llegado a su fin y buscan la manera de adaptarse a las nuevas realidades - El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






Los países del G7 no deben relajar las sanciones y la presión sobre Rusia: el primer ministro japonés Fumio Kishida









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Red Star (26 Jun 2022)

Rumores de que la invasión de Taiwán es inminente.

Me parece un paso lógico e inevitable por parte de China. Si China se hace con Taiwán, podrá cortar el suministro de semiconductores a EEUU y la UE cuando quiera. Eso sería un jaque mate demasiado goloso. Veo muy poco probable que China no invada Taiwán a estas alturas.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "A día de hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sólo pueden utilizar 34 de los 108 obuses M777, y el resto está destruido o en reparación", según The National Interest
> 
> Ucrania se queja de la mala calidad de los obuses M777 estadounidenses, que fallan en la primera batalla.
> 
> ...




He leido en algún sitio que a Rusia no le preocupan estos cacharros occidentales.
Rusia tiene como prioridad destruir la artillería y los sistemas antiaéreos de origen soviético, porque los ucranianos son expertos en ellos, y saben cómo usarlos para infligir el mayor daño posible. 

En cambio estas armas occidentales, son desconocidas para los nazis ucros, por lo que si bien obviamente son armas poderosas, no le sacan todo el rendimiento posible.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Estimados conforeros
> 
> He visto por ahí un vídeo de un misil que nada más ser lanzado se gira e impacta contra el lugar del lanzamiento.
> 
> ...



Mira en mi perfil y busca un post mio reciente ahi puse un enlace sobre el tema, es un misil ukra ... Rejon te ha enganado


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rumores de que la invasión de Taiwán es inminente.
> 
> Me parece un paso lógico e inevitable por parte de China. Si China se hace con Taiwán, podrá cortar el suministro de semiconductores a EEUU y la UE cuando quiera. Eso sería un jaque mate demasiado goloso. Veo muy poco probable que China no invada Taiwán a estas alturas.




Yo creo que cualquier país del mundo, con un conflicto armado que pudiera involucrar a Usa, y sobre el que sí o sí fuera a actuar en los próximos, digamos, 5 años, debe hacerlo ahora. Y lo de Taiwan es el más evidente.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La alerta antiaérea está sonando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania.
> 
> Hay informes de un misil que sobrevuela la región de Vinnitsa.
> 
> ...



Hace dos días los rusos batieron el récord de misiles lanzados en un día. Tengo curiosidad por el número que lanzan hay, a ver si hay suerte y reportan mañana. 

Parece que los rusos han robado suficientes chips de lavadores como para construir una nueva remesa de dimitri-petardos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

Desde luego, cada vez se ven más maricones, y pobres niños-mascota a los que le niegan el derecho a una madre. Luego mira uno la tasa de natalidad de España, y su involución como sociedad, y desde luego no es para sorprenderse.


----------



## quinciri (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "A día de hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas sólo pueden utilizar 34 de los 108 obuses M777, y el resto está destruido o en reparación", según The National Interest
> 
> Ucrania se queja de la mala calidad de los obuses M777 estadounidenses, que fallan en la primera batalla.
> 
> ...



Las armas otan están diseñadas para funcionar con la logística otan detras, que es inmensa. Se sacrifica mucha eficiencia para empujar las capacidades de los sistemas al límite. Es comprensible que en ucrania haya dificultades para operarlas


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Blinken dice que Putin ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico en Ucrania.*
El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, ha asegurado que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico en Ucrania, pese a los recientes avances del Ejército ruso en el este del país.

"*No confundamos la táctica con la estrategia*. Putin ya ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico, que era *terminar con la soberanía e independencia de Ucrania*, borrarla del mapa y subyugarla a Rusia", ha indicado en una entrevista con el canal CNN. Según Blinken, ahí es donde ya ha fracasado Putin porque una Ucrania soberana e independiente "tendrá mucho más recorrido que el que le queda a Putin".

El diplomático sí reconoció, sin embargo, que en cuanto a la táctica,* las fuerzas ucranias se están replegando ante el avance ruso en el este del país*, pero reiteró que "lo realmente importante" es el fracaso de la estrategia de Putin. Las milicias de la autoproclamada república de Lugansk (RPL) anunciaron el sábado que junto con las tropas rusas entraron en Lisichansk, la última plaza fuerte ucraniana en esa región del este de Ucrania, donde ya se combate dentro de la ciudad.

Lisichansk se encuentra en el noroeste de la región de Lugansk, separada solo por el río Severodonets de su ciudad gemela Severodonetsk, escenario de intensos combates durante las últimas semanas y desde de la que este viernes se replegaron las tropas ucranianas.

La caída de Severodonetsk y la posible captura de Lisichansk permitirá al Kremlin afirmar que ha *ocupado toda la región de Lugansk* y cumplido así parte de su objetivo declarado de "liberar" todo el Donbás, integrado también por la vecina Donetsk.









La guerra que ha cambiado la forma de hacer la guerra


Las nuevas guerras han supuesto el fin de la guerra tal y conocíamos en el siglo XX: los drones o la geolocalización están sustituyendo los tanques o los aviones tripulados




lab.elmundo.es


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Biden anuncia que el G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro de Rusia
> 
> 
> El presidente norteamericano ha adelantado esta medida coincidiendo con el inicio este domingo de la cumbre del G7, que ha empezado este domingo y cuyo propósito es ampliar las sanciones contra Moscú
> ...



Es curioso ya que Rusia después de China es el mayor productor de oro bruto (raw gold), ese material necesita ser refinado para obtener lingotes o piezas de oro y Rusia no es potencia en el refinado de oro sino Suiza y Hong Kong pero Hong Kong depende más del oro en bruto de China, otro de los afectados por no disponer de oro bruto puede ser UK.


Gold mining production map

CountryTonnes*China**332.0*Russian Federation330.9Australia315.1Canada192.9

*Gold Exports by Country*
Below are the 15 countries that exported the highest dollar value worth of gold during 2021.


Switzerland: $86.8 billion (22%)
United Kingdom: $41.4 billion (10.5%)
Hong Kong: $30.8 billion (7.8%)
United Arab Emirates: $28.7 billion (7.3%)
United States: $27.7 billion (7%)

Resumiendo UK y Suiza si cede se han dado un tiro en el pie.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Las armas otan están diseñadas para funcionar con la logística otan detras, que es inmensa. Se sacrifica mucha eficiencia para empujar las capacidades de los sistemas al límite. Es comprensible que en ucrania haya dificultades para operarlas



y muchas de ellas están concebidas para la complejidad para generar grandes beneficios empresariales. A la mínima dejan de funcionar. Al final, lo que termina imponiéndose son los sistemas robustos que requieren poco mantenimiento.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Van a declarar a Rusia como una amenaza para la paz y van a desplegar más tropas de la OTAN de refuerzo en el Este, siendo el mayor número de tropas desplegadas en el Este desde la Guerra Fría.

*JEMAD: la OTAN considerará a Rusia una amenaza y aprobará un nuevo plan estratégico.
*
El jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa ha explicado en el Seminario Internacional sobre Seguridad y Defensa la aprobación en la cumbre de la OTAN del nuevo concepto estratégico y del futuro incremento de inversión en defensa

https://www.vozpopuli.com/espana/jem...a-amenaza.html


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

*Aspectos destacados de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ Las tropas rusas están asaltando el norte de Kharkiv.

▪ El ejército ruso avanza con los combates en dirección a Slavyansk

▪ Las tropas rusas atacan desde el sur los asentamientos adyacentes de Lisychansk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

El 'cizañas" Boris y sus arengas: " Id vosotros primero, que a mi me entra la risa..."

Permitir que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin tenga éxito en su invasión de Ucrania
tendría consecuencias "absolutamente catastróficas" para el mundo, 
primer ministro británico Boris Johnson en una entrevista con CNN hoy domingo.

Lo que el pirata no pilla es que Putin es más del 80% de la ciudadanía Rusa, 
y tal vez de Bielorrusia, Kazajstán, Tayikistán, Turkmenistán, Azerbaiyán... 
Y, también de Asia, África y Latinoamérica.
Txus está nervioso....


----------



## Pinovski (26 Jun 2022)

__





Sobre como el ejército ruso pasó de tener como objetivo la anexión de Ucrania o un cambio de régimen en Kiev a... una guerra de carácter local y rural


Thread by @ian_matveev on Thread Reader App – Thread Reader App El ejército ruso tomó Severodonetsk. ¿Por qué las unidades rusas están avanzando de nuevo? ¿Perdió Ucrania? Trataré de analizar las nuevas tácticas del ejército de Putin, que lo ayudan a lograr victorias locales. Mis reflexiones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Clavisto (26 Jun 2022)

El pequeño cabroncete entró por segunda vez a la barra.

- ¡Chuches! -gritó en esta ocasión. La primera no dijo nada; simplemente pasó hasta donde está el zumo que le gusta y lo cogió sonriendo mientras me miraba.

- ¡Adrián! -voceó la madre que junto a su cuñada estaba esperando las cervezas que yo andaba tirando- ¡Sal de ahí, Adrián! ¡ahora mismo! -dijo yendo a por él.

El chiquillo, quieto, seguía sonriendo con el zumo entre sus manitas, mirándome.

- Trae, torpedo -le dije. Se lo abrí, le puse una pajita y se lo devolví. 

- ¡No debes entrar ahí! -le riñó la madre recogiéndolo. Es una buena mujer, tiene otro algo mayor, ahora menos travieso que antes. 

Pero hoy habían venido al bar en compañía de otra pareja. A él lo conocía, es un comercial de tabacos, y enseguida caí en la cuenta de que era el hermano de mi clienta. Resulta curioso como se relacionan las cosas cuando coinciden en tiempo y espacio. Por separado jamás he caído en ello durante todos estos años, a pesar de que la hermana trabaja en un estanco, pero ha sido verlos juntos y decirme "sí, son hermanos. ¡Son iguales! El mismo mentón pronunciado...Son hermanos, Kufisto" 

Esta pareja nueva (a ella sí que no la conocía) venían con sus dos hijos, un chico ya algo mayor, de unos doce años, y una chiquilla de la edad del mayor de los otros dos. La madre tenía una mirada un tanto cansada, agotada. Era guapilla, más que la otra, mi amiga, pero se la veía más débil.

Enseguida, tras darle unos tragos a los zumos en la mesa donde estaban separados de sus respectivos padres, los chicos se pusieron a jugar a una especie de escondite que el grande (un chico alto, delgado y con gafas) intentaba que no se saliera de madre.

- ¡Chuches! -dijo riendo-
- ¡No tengo! -respondí convencido. Y la verdad es que no tengo- ¡Pero espera! -añadí recordando que en el revuelto de frutos secos hay gominolas. Tampoco quería que el chico pensara de mi que soy una especie de ogro. Quizá vengan por las tardes y alguno de mis hermanos les dé unas pocas. ¡Y a mi me encantan los chicos, joder!

- Toma -le dije poniendo en sus manitas un cuenco lleno de quicos, cacahuetes, avellanas y alguna que otra gominola de diferentes colores.

Esta vez fue el mayor quien estaba recogiéndolo. El pequeño salió disparado pero él se quedó mirando mi camiseta.

- Eso es Islandia -dijo-
- ¿Qué? -respondí más por incredulidad que por otra cosa
- El mapa de su camiseta. Es Islandia.

Era Islandia.

Es una camiseta verde con el mapa de Islandia en el pecho y dentro de él la figura de un caballo de ajedrez y h5.

- Sí, es Islandia -respondí completamente alucinado- ¿como lo has sabido?
- Me gusta mirar mapas. Y banderas. Las dibujo.

Recordé que cuando yo era chico también me gustaba mirar mapas y banderas. Y dibujarlas. 

- Muy bien...-dije sin salir de mi asombro- Esto que ves dentro de ella es una jugada de ajedrez y este de quien se habla detrás -dije dándome la vuelta por un momento- el jugador que la hizo allí en Islandia, en el campeonato del mundo de 1972...
- ¿En Reykjavik? -dijo sin pestañear-
- Exacto. En Reykjavik.

También conocía los nombres de las capitales de los países. De chico yo...

Marchó y seguí a lo mío pero ahora preso de una sensación indescriptible que ya no me abandonaría en el resto de lo que quedaba de turno, apenas una hora y media más.

- ¡Chuches! -aulló el enano por segunda vez, sudando como un monito-
- ¡Pero si tienes entero el otro! -le dijo su primo mayor-
- ¡Chuches!
- Espera -dije yo- Sé lo que quiere.

Pasé adentro y en una servilleta fui colocando unas cuantas golosinas, ya libres de los malditos frutos secos.

- Toma, que no se te caigan.

Y salió disparado.

El chaval se quedó un momento ahí parado, mirando a su primito.

- Así que te gustan los mapas -dije- La verdad es que me has sorprendido. Es la primera vez en los cinco años que tengo esta camiseta que encuentro a alguien que sabe el nombre del país. 
- Sí. Me gusta la Geografía y la Historia.
- ¿También la Historia?
- Sí.
- Ah, ¿qué tal el curso? ¿ha ido bien?
- Sí. El año que viene empiezo el bachillerato.
- Muy bien.
- Me llamó Andrés -dijo tendiéndome la mano.
- Y yo Kufisto -respondí extendiendo la mía.

Y sin dudarlo me echó mano al antebrazo. Estamos en tiempo de pandemia. 

- Pues a estudiar, Andrés.
- Sí. Quiero tener un futuro.

Faltó poco para que me diera un blancazo al oírle decir eso.

- Usted me parece simpático -dijo con firmeza.
- Claro -respondí al borde de caerme muerto.

Y se fue a cuidar de los pequeños.


Recogí el bar. Limpié los platos de la cocina. El lavavajillas hacía su trabajo entre tanto. Después barrí el salón y lo fregué por encima, lo más gordo. 

Eran las cuatro menos cuarto. Media hora más y estaría fuera. Me serví otra cerveza, rulé un cigarrillo y salí a la puerta. 

Dos chavales, dos chavales de todos los días, dos mostrencos, bajaban la avenida en chanclas, toalla al hombro y la gorra del revés en dirección a la piscina municipal oyendo a un fumeta diciendo gilipolleces por el Auto-Tune. 

Fumé. Bebí. Recordé la tarde de ayer, cuando un poco menos borracho que ahora mientras escribo esto decidí salir a andar tras escribir la historia de otro día: me sentí tan ciego y era tan temprano que era eso o bajar por una botella de whisky y ponerme hasta el culo.

Salí. No hacía mucho calor. Fui hacia la avenida de circunvalación. Vi los molinos, me quité la camiseta y una vez más tiré hacia ellos, esta vez por la carretera, en el arcén.

A mitad de camino vi una figura que se incorporaba. Así tan lejos no podía saberse si era hombre o mujer. A ojo de buen cubero serían doscientos metros largos los que nos separaban.

Quité a Lovecraft y puse a Metallica. Apreté el paso. 

Poco después me di cuenta de que era un tío. "Lo pillaré poco después de entrar en el sendero de los molinos" me dije caminando como un maníaco. Los coches que venían de frente cortaban el aire a cuchillazos a metro y medio de mi. Pero yo sólo veía al tío que iba delante. 

Apenas medio kilómetro más adelante, justo cuando uno entra en el camino hacia los molinos, ya tenía al tío a tiro. Allí mismo se paró y lo vi quitarse la camiseta y echar un trago. Medio minuto más tarde ya era mío. 

Subí la cuesta como nunca, a todo lo que daba. "Hijo de puta, te voy a mear la boca. Voy a subir y a bajar esto cuando tú todavía estés por el merendero"

A un ritmo brutal y por el camino más corto y jodido coroné el molino. Miré hacia abajo mientras descendía y no vi al puto subnormal. ¿Donde se había metido? Bajé con "St. Anger" a toda hostia en mi cabeza.

"¡Míralo! ¡Está allí, bajando! ¡Ja! ¡Ha subido hasta el merendero, nada más! ¡Hijo de puta!"

Apreté más el paso. Tenía que adelantarlo antes del final del puente, antes de desviarme hacia el segundo cerro. Lo alcancé al son de "Hardwared for self desctrut" Me vio sobrepasarle por segunda vez.

"Hijo de puta"

Subí corriendo la parte final, la más dura.

Eufórico y descamisado, pecho lobo, entré en el pueblo.


Estará vacunado. Es muy bueno en Geografía e Historia. Seguro que habrá buscado qué pasó en Reykjavik en 1972.


"Parece simpático"


Claro, chico. ¿Como no parecerlo cuando oyes a un chaval reconocer el mapa de Islandia?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El 'cizañas" Boris y sus arengas: " Id vosotros primero, que a mi me entra la risa..."
> 
> Permitir que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin tenga éxito en su invasión de Ucrania
> tendría consecuencias "absolutamente catastróficas" para el mundo,
> ...



Los Rusos ya avisaron. En una guerra nuclear Londres lo primero que se vaporiza.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Rusia está a pocas horas del default* - Bloomberg.

El período de pago de bonos del gobierno por $100 millones finaliza hoy. El Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa está dispuesto a pagar solo en rublos, lo cual es imposible debido a las sanciones. Para Rusia, este será el primer incumplimiento de la deuda externa en los últimos 100 años.

Russia on brink of default as debt deadline looms


----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *El G-7 se compromete a apoyar la defensa de Ucrania indefinidamente*
> 
> “Seguiremos brindando apoyo financiero, humanitario, militar y diplomático y apoyaremos a Ucrania durante el tiempo que sea necesario”, reza el texto de un borrador de declaración sobre el apoyo a Ucrania.



Lo importante es no caer en la tentación de negociar y de buscar la pacificación.
No deja de ser una organización que basa su existencia en el mercado de armas y la actividad Terrorista (ponga vd la T en el acrónimo que desee).


----------



## golden graham (26 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rumores de que la invasión de Taiwán es inminente.
> 
> Me parece un paso lógico e inevitable por parte de China. Si China se hace con Taiwán, podrá cortar el suministro de semiconductores a EEUU y la UE cuando quiera. Eso sería un jaque mate demasiado goloso. Veo muy poco probable que China no invada Taiwán a estas alturas.



Ojala


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

. "Nunca estuvo sobre la mesa": el ministro español de Exteriores asegura que el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN "no se plantea"

Jajajaja


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

La caída del consumo de los hogares ya lastra los beneficios empresariales, según Goldman


La escalada de precios de los alimentos, la energía y la vida en general durante los últimos meses ha terminado obligando a los hogares estadounidenses a reducir su gasto. En mayo, las ventas del comercio minorista en EEUU cayeron un 0,3%. Esto, a su vez, se está dejando sentir en los beneficios...



www.eleconomista.es





*La escalada de precios de los alimentos, la energía y la vida en general durante los últimos meses ha terminado obligando a los hogares estadounidenses a reducir su gasto*. En mayo, las ventas del comercio minorista en EEUU cayeron un 0,3%. Esto, a su vez, se está dejando sentir en los beneficios de las compañías que *subestimaron la fortaleza de la demanda de los consumidores* y ahora se enfrentan a un exceso de stock.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El 'cizañas" Boris y sus arengas: " Id vosotros primero, que a mi me entra la risa..."
> 
> Permitir que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin tenga éxito en su invasión de Ucrania
> tendría consecuencias "absolutamente catastróficas" para el mundo,
> ...



Txus está violento....
.....
Bebo demasiado
Y pierdo la cabeza
Pierdo la cabeza
Y pierdo la cabeza


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es curioso ya que Rusia después de China es el mayor productor de oro bruto (raw gold), ese material necesita ser refinado para obtener lingotes o piezas de oro y Rusia no es potencia en el refinado de oro sino Suiza y Hong Kong pero Hong Kong depende más del oro en bruto de China, otro de los afectados por no disponer de oro bruto puede ser UK.
> 
> 
> Gold mining production map
> ...



Más sanciones para Rusia que no pondrá vender su oro a occidente .

se lo comprará la india....a mitad de precio


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La caída del consumo de los hogares ya lastra los beneficios empresariales, según Goldman
> 
> 
> La escalada de precios de los alimentos, la energía y la vida en general durante los últimos meses ha terminado obligando a los hogares estadounidenses a reducir su gasto. En mayo, las ventas del comercio minorista en EEUU cayeron un 0,3%. Esto, a su vez, se está dejando sentir en los beneficios...
> ...



Becario on fire: "_*sobreestimaron *_*la fortaleza de la demanda de los consumidores".*


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Jun 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Estimados conforeros
> 
> He visto por ahí un vídeo de un misil que nada más ser lanzado se gira e impacta contra el lugar del lanzamiento.
> 
> ...



Creo que se refiere a este:





__





Cargando…






avia-es.com





un BUK Ucraniano:


----------



## Salamandra (26 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





*Cómo las importaciones de petróleo de China están ayudando a Irán a resistir las sanciones: análisis*

Si alguien está desconcertado acerca de cómo Irán ha logrado resistir las sanciones de EE. UU. y la UE y parece despreocupado por su conflicto actual con el OIEA , su aliado clave, China, no es un misterio.

*Estados Unidos mirando hacia otro lado*
Algunas de estas sanciones eludidas han sido que EE. UU. mira hacia otro lado para no enemistarse con Beijing más allá de las áreas donde los dos países ya están en una guerra comercial y se enfrentan en una carrera tecnológica.

En tercer lugar, están realizando intercambios comerciales creativos utilizando el yuan chino o formas informales de trueque para evitar el sistema financiero global donde la República Islámica actualmente está esencialmente prohibida.

Sin embargo, ahora China ya no está disuadida y ha abrazado la competencia directa con los EE. UU. por la supremacía económica global, incluido el intento de dividir el sistema financiero global en partes más pequeñas, donde puede dominar y evitar más fácilmente la presión de los EE. UU.

A principios de esta semana, Estados Unidos incluso extendió las sanciones a una serie de nuevas empresas chinas, iraníes y de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

Pero pocos analistas creen que esto moverá el dial lo suficiente como para alterar la dirección básica de Khamenei de mirar hacia Occidente para obtener más concesiones o para evitar un acuerdo por completo, pero parecen abiertos a uno para evitar un ataque militar.

Pero de todas esas naciones, es China, más que cualquier otro país, la que hace casi imposible que la presión occidental rompa la resistencia de Khamenei a un regreso al JCPOA , y mucho menos a hacer concesiones que Israel necesitaría para sentirse seguro.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## coscorron (26 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Becario on fire: "_*sobreestimaron *_*la fortaleza de la demanda de los consumidores".*



Aparte de lo del becario en España el consumo también ha caido y lo único que sostiene el PIB de momento es la inversión pública. Simplemente pensar que con una inflación oficial del 9 % tener un consumo que en terminos reales es menor que el del año pasado aunque las cosas son un 9 % mas caras te indica que la gente esta dejando de comprar muchas cosas en volumen... Esos significa más pronto que tarde aumento del paro y de vuelta a la rueda.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más sanciones para Rusia que no pondrá vender su oro a occidente .
> 
> se lo comprará la india....a mitad de precio



Ponerle sanciones al oro es la cosa mas estupida que he oido.

El oro si que es insancionable por definicion.

¿Que sera lo proximo, ponerle sanciones a las nubes?.


----------



## NPI (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Hasta el último europeo? del ridículo nunca se vuelve, así que, pa'lante...
> 
> La OTAN se ata los machos en el nuevo escenario de cumbre de Madrid
> y podría decidir el mayor despliegue militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría,
> ...



El problema de eso es el HAMBRE, MISERIA y RACIONAMIENTO de la población en la UE.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Del ataque de precisión ruso de esta mañana en Kiev. Otro objetivo legítimo. Una guardería


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

*"Masivo" bombardeo ruso a Ucrania desde territorio bielorruso*

El sábado 25 de junio por la mañana, la inteligencia ucraniana informó de que Ucrania había sido objeto de un bombardeo "masivo" por parte de las fuerzas rusas que disparaban desde territorio bielorruso. 

Según la Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania, *"el ataque de hoy está relacionado con los intentos del Kremlin de arrastrar a Bielorrusia a la guerra con Ucrania como participante directo."*

Veinte misiles de crucero fueron disparados contra la aldea ucraniana de Desna, en la región septentrional de Chernihiv, y otros 24 misiles de crucero fueron lanzados contra diversos objetivos militares en la región de Zhytomyr.

En particular, f*ue la primera vez que Rusia realizó ataques aéreos desde territorio bielorruso, ya que seis aviones TU-22M3 también dispararon doce misiles de crucero X-22 hacia Ucrania*.

El ataque se produce mientras el hombre fuerte de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, se reúne con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en San Petersburgo. Bielorrusia lleva varios meses aumentando las tensiones con Ucrania a lo largo de su frontera común mediante la realización de repetidos ejercicios militares a gran escala.

Aunque Bielorrusia proporcionó un fuerte apoyo logístico a Rusia durante el inicio de su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, tanto Ucrania como Occidente han temido que Bielorrusia pueda convertirse también en un participante directo en la guerra.

Se cree que Putin está presionando a Lukashenko para que envíe su ejército a Ucrania con el fin de aumentar la presión sobre este país y resolver el creciente problema de Rusia de falta de personal.

Desde que Rusia comenzó a retirar la mayor parte de sus tropas de Bielorrusia a finales de marzo, los funcionarios ucranianos han declarado en repetidas ocasiones que, aunque existe el riesgo de que Bielorrusia se involucre en la guerra como participante activo, todavía es poco probable.

Sin embargo, los funcionarios ucranianos han subrayado repetidamente que existe un riesgo persistente de ataques con misiles rusos desde el territorio bielorruso. Ahora este riesgo no sólo se ha hecho realidad, sino que con el uso de los ataques aéreos rusos ha adquirido una nueva dimensión. Ahora Rusia puede seguir entrando rápidamente en el espacio aéreo bielorruso, disparando cohetes hacia Ucrania y volviendo después a territorio ruso.

Además, el 24 de junio, la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó de que Rusia había enviado "grupos de distracción" a la ciudad bielorrusa de Mozyr, que también es una región vecina de Ucrania.

Según la Dirección, estos grupos planean bombardear bloques de apartamentos, industrias, escuelas y hospitales en los alrededores de Mozyr. Se culpará a Ucrania de estos bombardeos, con lo que pretenden crear una razón oficial para que Bielorrusia se una a la guerra y crear una opinión pública bielorrusa a favor de la guerra, que hoy es casi inexistente.

Al mismo tiempo, Rusia está vaciando a Bielorrusia de municiones y vehículos militares almacenados en las bases militares bielorrusas.

El medio de comunicación opositor bielorruso Gayun ha informado de que las tropas rusas han comenzado a exportar grandes cantidades de munición de las bases de artillería bielorrusas. El servicio de inteligencia ucraniano también ha observado que Bielorrusia sigue sacando vehículos blindados de sus almacenes, que al parecer se suministran después al ejército ruso.

*Se cree que Bielorrusia tiene actualmente hasta 700 tanques (principalmente T-72B), 700 obuses y 300 sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples. Además, Bielorrusia podría estar almacenando hasta 300 vehículos blindados y 300 vehículos de combate de infantería.*

Si Rusia está importando grandes cantidades de vehículos militares bielorrusos, significa que está perdiendo suministros en Ucrania más rápido de lo que su complejo militar-industrial puede reponerlos. Desde el 24 de febrero, las industrias militares de Rusia y Bielorrusia están sometidas a sanciones paralizantes.

Según las declaraciones oficiales rusas y bielorrusas, las sanciones causan problemas, pero ninguno importante. Sin embargo, la importación de armamento bielorruso por parte de Rusia dice lo contrario. Lo más probable es que la industria militar rusa esté tan perjudicada por las sanciones que Moscú esté desesperado por conseguir rápidamente nuevo material militar, y por eso ha elegido Bielorrusia, que está situada relativamente cerca de las líneas del frente en el Donbás en comparación con muchos de los depósitos propios de Rusia.

Sin embargo, dependiendo de lo que ocurra en los próximos días, esto podría ser una señal de que Bielorrusia no se unirá a la guerra, ya que es poco probable que lo haga si sus reservas militares se han agotado en gran medida.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Si hay algo que a Rusia no se le acaba son las mentes lúcidas, profundidad y visión.

Enorme este reciente discurso de Sergey Glazyev. Es muy largo, pero merece la pena). 
Articulos como este no se leen en Europa. Claro que, está en ruso.

Rusia lucha por preservar la humanidad

Del artículo de Glazyev:
*
Y, ya que estamos en la vanguardia de una guerra híbrida, podemos realmente asumir que la guerra 
con Occidente es por el destino de la humanidad. Y Occidente no tiene hoy ninguna imagen del futuro.
La chipización universal, inteligencia artificial y la deshumanización, la LGBT, la destrucción de la familia, 
el cese de toda forma de identidad humana es una imagen de muerte, no de futuro. Es lo que nos trae 
Occidente. Ya que estamos en confrontación directa con él, asumimos que realmente estamos luchando
por la preservación de la humanidad...*


----------



## NPI (26 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Liberad a Assange Otánicos totalitarios y genocidas!!!!!!!!!
> Publicad las listas de pedófilos de Epstein Otánicos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Acabad con las sanciones OTÁNICAS genocidas!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Un apunte sobre el "suicidado" *The Digital Epstein's Little Black Book*


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La caída del consumo de los hogares ya lastra los beneficios empresariales, según Goldman
> 
> 
> La escalada de precios de los alimentos, la energía y la vida en general durante los últimos meses ha terminado obligando a los hogares estadounidenses a reducir su gasto. En mayo, las ventas del comercio minorista en EEUU cayeron un 0,3%. Esto, a su vez, se está dejando sentir en los beneficios...
> ...



El personal, a pesar de su ignorancia política, está amarrando y dando por seguro un agravamiento general.
Serán tontos, pero no tanto, y, a falta de energía contestataria siguen teniendo olfato.


----------



## Harman (26 Jun 2022)

El ejército de la LNR informa de que, junto con un grupo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el cerco operativo de Lisychansk, se encuentran también algunos miembros de la banda de Zelensky. En particular, Bezuglaya se dejó ver allí anteriormente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## cebollin-o (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Del ataque de precisión ruso de esta mañana en Kiev. Otro objetivo legítimo. Una guardería
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1102884



Yo creo que si, 
que los rusos no tienen nada mejor que hacer con los costosos misiles de crucero KH-101 que utilizarlos para cargarse guarderías.

El CEP de ese misil es de apenas 5-10m, si hubieran querido cargarse la guardería, esta NO aparecería en la foto.


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es curioso ya que Rusia después de China es el mayor productor de oro bruto (raw gold), ese material necesita ser refinado para obtener lingotes o piezas de oro y Rusia no es potencia en el refinado de oro sino Suiza y Hong Kong pero Hong Kong depende más del oro en bruto de China, otro de los afectados por no disponer de oro bruto puede ser UK.
> 
> 
> Gold mining production map
> ...



Hay una razón más importante para el devenir de la estrategia occidental de deuda e impresión monetaria (que no causa inflación, esto es culpa de Putin y de los especuladores, que quede claro).

Si se restringen las compras de oro de Rusia, se está alterando la oferta neta de metal precioso en los mercados internacionales, lo que genera ESCASEZ de oro, lo que solo puede resultar en una cotización del oro superior a la que resultaría en otro caso.

Restringir las compras de oro ruso ACELERARÁ EL PROCESO inflacionario al aumentar la cotización del oro, lo que afecta directamente a la credibilidad de los bancos centrales y, por tanto, a la creencia generalizada en el menor valor futuro del fiat, lo que es una fuente de inflación de precios.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Es impresionante la cantidad de mierda que les hacen tragar a los rusos:

Los comentarios son una mina!!

1.Según la agencia de noticias TASS,en los últimos días, unos 800 soldados enemigos han sido capturados por la Milicia Popular del LNR. Las bajas en los dos últimos días ascendieron a unos 1.000 muertos.
---
+A este ritmo, Ucrania será desnazificada muy pronto.

Respuesta:Lo sabemos, lo sabemos: ¡Kiev será tomada en tres días sin pérdidas!

2:Bueno, si el Tass lo dice, debe ser verdad. Y los aviones ( ucranianos)hace tiempo que desaparecieron.

3: Recuerdo haber oído que había un pequeño incendio en el crucero. ¿Por qué la fiscalía no ha encarcelado al marinero que fumó en la cubierta del crucero Muskva? Al fin y al cabo, los daños fueron de decenas de millones de dólares.

4: Y eso es sólo hasta la hora de comer .


----------



## Sinjar (26 Jun 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ponerle sanciones al oro es la cosa mas estupida que he oido.
> 
> El oro si que es insancionable por definicion.
> 
> ¿Que sera lo proximo, ponerle sanciones a las nubes?.



NI te molestes en responderle. Es un necio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (26 Jun 2022)

Es munición rusa inteligente...


----------



## NPI (26 Jun 2022)

En un futuro les embargarán las cuentas bancarias como a los camioneros de Canadá y también a la población que dio apoyo moral, esa es la "libertad del Mundo libre y democrático" que difunden las rameras del foro/hilo.


----------



## Adriano II (26 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay una razón más importante para el devenir de la estrategia occidental de deuda e impresión monetaria (que no causa inflación, esto es culpa de Putin y de los especuladores, que quede claro).
> 
> Si se restringen las compras de oro de Rusia, se está alterando la oferta neta de metal precioso en los mercados internacionales, lo que genera ESCASEZ de oro, lo que solo puede resultar en una cotización del oro superior a la que resultaría en otro caso.
> 
> Restringir las compras de oro ruso ACELERARÁ EL PROCESO inflacionario al aumentar la cotización del oro, lo que afecta directamente a la credibilidad de los bancos centrales y, por tanto, a la creencia generalizada en el menor valor futuro del fiat, lo que es una fuente de inflación de precios.



Exacto

Aparte :

1/ Los rusos podrán vender todo el oro que les de la gana a India (un pais enamorado del oro, en serio no sabeis como flipan los indios con el oro) la demanda de oro de India es insaciable

2/ Ni siquiera tienen que vender el oro fuera lo pueden guardar en el banco central y usarlo como respaldo para emitir más rublos sin generar devaluación ya que estarían espaldados por ese oro


----------



## delhierro (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es impresionante la cantidad de mierda que les hacen tragar a los rusos:
> 
> Los comentarios son una mina!!
> 
> ...



No se errejon, pero creo que las mentiras de los ucranianos son más patentes. El que se queda con el terreno , es que va ganando.


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos ha anunciado una nueva alianza antichina que incluye: Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Japón, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Todo ello como parte del triunfo del pensamiento de bloque con el telón de fondo del colapso de la globalización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie de la Unión Europea. Interesante


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Aparte de lo del becario en España el consumo también ha caido y lo único que sostiene el PIB de momento es la inversión pública. Simplemente pensar que con una inflación oficial del 9 % *tener un consumo que en terminos reales es menor** que el del año pasado* aunque las cosas son un 9 % mas caras te indica que la gente esta dejando de comprar muchas cosas en volumen... Esos significa más pronto que tarde aumento del paro y de vuelta a la rueda.



No se qué datos tienes sobre consumo en términos reales y por ello no dudo de tu palabra (yo tampoco tengo esos datos).

Pero si tengo el de "terrazas llenas", me explico:

Me había cogido las vacaciones (una semana porque soy pobre) para la semana que viene, yo soy de los que busca y mucho; los precios se han disparado para la semana que viene entre un 50% - 100% sobre el precio del año pasado...........y está todo hasta las trancas, no hay sitio prácticamente en casi ninguna zona del oeste y sur de España y Portugal y las islas imposibles de precio para mí.

Por motivos que no vienen al caso he tenido que cambiar mis vacaciones para dentro de dos semanas. Estoy viendo la ocupación y los precios y nunca había visto nada igual. A un precio de más del doble que el año pasado, está todo petado.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia lanza un ataque masivo contra centros de instrucción militar de Ucrania


Varios muertos en la capital ucraniana: Varios niños ucranianos dormían pacíficamente en Kiev hasta que cayó sobre su hogar un misil crucero ruso en l




www.elmundo.es





Rusia ha lanzado en la guerra en Ucrania un "ataque masivo" con armas de alta precisión y misiles Kalibr contra centros de instrucción militar.

*"Fatiga" por la guerra*
Reunido junto con otros líderes del *G7* en una casa de campo de Alemania, el primer ministro británico alertó ayer de la *"fatiga" entre los países occidentales* en relación con la *guerra ucraniana*. "Siendo realistas, habrá fatiga en las poblaciones y en los políticos", advirtió Boris Johnson ante los periodistas. "Creo que la presión está ahí [...] tenemos que ser honestos al respecto". En otras palabras: cabe la posibilidad de que, si la guerra se alarga y entra en fase de desgaste, Ucrania adolezca del crucial apoyo externo.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

Un diario pro vox se dedica a hacer propaganda pro ucra.

Para lo que ha quedado


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si hay algo que a Rusia no se le acaba son las mentes lúcidas, profundidad y visión.
> 
> Enorme este reciente discurso de Sergey Glazyev. Es muy largo, pero merece la pena).
> Articulos como este no se leen en Europa. Claro que, está en ruso.
> ...



hehe esto es como los americanos luchando por la libertad. Pura propaganda. Los rusos, como los gringos, luchan por lo suyo.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un diario pro vox se dedica a hacer propaganda pro ucra.
> 
> Para lo que ha quedado



Menos mal que nos quedan Cuca y Feijoy.


----------



## dedalo00 (26 Jun 2022)

Si no fuera por RT, esta niña progre trepa estaría haciendo aseo o quizás de puta en algún burdel de Europa… Uno tiene que estar en las buenas y malas con su país, traidora y progre es poco.

Cría cuervos y te sacaran los ojos.


----------



## NPI (26 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ataque con misiles a Kiev: ¿Qué ocurrió realmente?
> 
> El régimen de Kiev se parece cada vez más a los terroristas de Jebhat al-Nusra de Siria, no sólo con sus métodos de guerra, sino también creando falsificaciones en la mejor tradición de los Cascos Blancos.
> Kiev ha comenzado a dispersar activamente el "ataque con cohetes a un bloque de apartamentos" y a la mujer con pasaporte ruso. Pero esto es lo que no dicen los propagandistas:
> ...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viniendo de "El mundo" lo raro es que no hayan dicho que había un montón de mujeres y niños refugiados en esos centros militares; algo está cambiando o sólo me lo parece a mí??


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Los líderes del G7 se comprometen a brindar un apoyo ilimitado a Ucrania en su defensa contra la invasión rusa.*

“Continuaremos brindando apoyo financiero, humanitario, militar y diplomático y apoyaremos a Ucrania durante el tiempo que sea necesario”, dijo Bloomberg en el texto del borrador de la declaración.

Los líderes del G7 también están considerando utilizar los ingresos arancelarios para apoyar a Ucrania, dice el documento.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ocus-at-summit


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menos mal que nos quedan Cuca y Feijoy.



lo mismo me da


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)

Comentario de barra de bar, yo de Rusia aprovecharía cuando se este celebrando el aquelarre otanico de Madrid para dar un golpe sorpresa, un ataque a Lituania o el corte total del gas por ejemplo.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

El 'capo di capi' bancario ha hablado:

Los bancos centrales deben subir los tipos con fuerza o arriesgarse a una era de alta inflación, advierte el BPI

*
Los bancos centrales del mundo deben subir los tipos de interés de forma brusca, 
aunque ello perjudique considerablemente el crecimiento, avisa hoy la institución 
conocida como el banco central de los bancos centrales. Si no lo hacen, el mundo 
se arriesga a una espiral inflacionista al estilo de los años 70...*


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Nadie de la Unión Europea. Interesante



Raro que Canadá no esté ahí.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ponerle sanciones al oro es la cosa mas estupida que he oido.
> 
> El oro si que es insancionable por definicion.
> 
> ¿Que sera lo proximo, ponerle sanciones a las nubes?.



Pero es que no es insancionable. 

No hay nada insancionable para quien tiene poder suficiente, y el oro no se diferencia de cualquier otro bien. Lo único discutible es si el sancionador, EE UU en este caso, tiene poder suficiente para hacer cumplir sus sanciones al sancionado, Rusia en este caso, que parece ser que no.

Los países, al igual que los individuos, en cuanto a bienes materiales sólo son realmente dueños de aquello que tienen la capacidad de defender por si mismos.

Habría que añadir los bienes intangibles, aquellos que no pueden ser robados o expropiados, como el conocimiento o las habilidades técnicas, pues como siempre se ha dicho "el saber no ocupa lugar", va con la persona y no puede ser robado ni expropiado.

Los judíos saben mucho de esto. No en vano siempre cultivaron el conocimiento, las habilidades artesanales y el aprendizaje de oficios a sabiendas de que esto no se lo podían robar.


----------



## Adriano II (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El 'capo di capi' bancario ha hablado:
> 
> Los bancos centrales deben subir los tipos con fuerza o arriesgarse a una era de alta inflación, advierte el BPI
> 
> ...



Si los bancos centrales suben mucho los tipos nos vamos a una recesión de caballo

Están atrapados crisis económica de caballo o hiperinflación ... elige como quieres morir

La era de los papelitos de colores imprimidos de la nada se acaba


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia está a pocas horas del default* - Bloomberg.
> 
> El período de pago de bonos del gobierno por $100 millones finaliza hoy. El Ministerio de Finanzas de la Federación Rusa está dispuesto a pagar solo en rublos, lo cual es imposible debido a las sanciones. Para Rusia, este será el primer incumplimiento de la deuda externa en los últimos 100 años.
> 
> Russia on brink of default as debt deadline looms



Joder macho pareces a los músicos del Titanic, todo se hunde alrededor pero tu sigues tocando ajeno a la verdadera realidad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jun 2022)

_La Comisión Europea planea permitir el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado, pero Lituania vetará el documento - Eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius_


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _La Comisión Europea planea permitir el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado, pero Lituania vetará el documento - Eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius_



Los lituanos que sigan haciendo el idiota, que sigan.


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _La Comisión Europea planea permitir el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado, pero Lituania vetará el documento - Eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius_



Cualquier día de estos la UE se va a hacer gárgaras. Por culpa de putillas de Washington como el Nauseda y su camarilla.

O puede que la cosa degenere y lleguemos a un punto al que muchos creen que no vamos a llegar, pero... está ahí.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _La Comisión Europea planea permitir el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado, pero Lituania vetará el documento - Eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius_



Despejada la duda entonces.

Ya tenemos claro que las órdenes de bloquear Kaliningrado no venían de Bruselas, sino de Washington.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _La Comisión Europea planea permitir el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado, pero Lituania vetará el documento - Eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius_



Eso, si es cierto, dice que es EEUU quien decide...
Veremos por donde caza la perrita.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Joder macho pareces a los músicos del Titanic, todo se hunde alrededor pero tu sigues tocando ajeno a la verdadera realidad.



Podios y lavigen,eso se lo preguntas a los de bloomberg que son los que los han dicho machote.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

El Kremlin cree que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid avanzará hacia una declaración de guerra contra Rusia


El ministro ruso de Exteriores sostiene que los europeos han elegido un camino que recuerda al que dio inicio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial



www.abc.es





*El Kremlin cree que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid avanzará hacia una declaración de guerra contra Rusia.

A día de hoy, en Moscú dicen estar convencidos de que el origen de todos los males para el sistema de seguridad mundial es la OTAN y, subsidiariamente, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea principalmente. De hecho, las autoridades rusas reiteran con frecuencia que la actual guerra en Ucrania es en realidad una campaña contra la Alianza Atlántica. *


----------



## Iskra (26 Jun 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 22 de junio de 2022







www.mid.ru





*77º aniversario del desfile de la Victoria en la Plaza Roja* .

Hace 77 años, el 24 de junio de 1945, en la Plaza Roja en Moscú, fue escenario del desfile histórico conmemorando la Victoria de la URSS sobre la Alemania nazi en la II Guerra Mundial. 

El 22 de junio de 1945, en los principales periódicos soviéticos, fue publicada la orden №370 del comandante en jefe, Iósif Stalin: “Para marcar la victoria sobre Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial, ordeno un desfile de las tropas del Ejército Rojo, la Marina de Guerra y Guarnición de Moscú, el Desfile de la Victoria, el 24 de junio de 1945, en la Plaza Roja de Moscú”. Recibió el desfile el Mariscal de la Unión Soviética, Jefe Supremo adjunto, Gueorgui Zhúkov, quien había aceptado la rendición de Berlín el 9 de mayo. Comandó el desfile Konstantín Rokossovski, Mariscal de la Unión Soviética.

En el evento participaron diez regimientos representando todos los frentes que habían luchado en la etapa final de la II Guerra Mundial. Especialistas de talleres artísticos del Teatro Bolshoi ayudaron a hacer estandartes militares. En los mismos talleres se produjeron cientos de bandas para las astas de 360 banderas de batalla.

En total, tomaron parte en el desfile 24 mariscales, 249 generales, 2536 oficiales, 31.116 sargentos y soldados sobresalidos en los combates y condecorados con órdenes y medallas. Fueron presentados 1850 vehículos militares.

Del Primer Frente Bielorruso, pasaron por la Plaza Roja los representantes del Ejército Polaco, y de los comandantes del Tercer Frente Ucraniano, había el comandante del 1º Ejército Búlgaro, Vladímir Stoychev.

Acompañó el desfile la banda de música de la Guarnición de Moscú integrada por 1.313 músicos.

El desfile se culminó con la marcha de la columna de soldados que llevaron 200 banderas y estandartes de trofeo de las derrotadas fuerzas armadas alemanas. Sonando 80 tambores, los militares echaron estas banderas al pie del Mausoleo.

Primeramente, fueron condecorados los combatientes que participaron en el desfile de la Victoria con la “Medalla por la Victoria sobre Alemania en la Gran Guerra Patria 1941-1945”, instituida el 9 de mayo de 1945.

El desfile simbolizó el fin del nazismo en Europa y reflejó el triunfo de la gente soviética y el Ejército Rojo. De 1995, es decir, del 50º aniversario de la Victoria, los desfiles de la Victoria se convirtieron en una tradición, lo que muestra la sucesión de generaciones y el carácter sagrado de la memoria sobre la hazaña de la gente soviética.


*Situación actual en Ucrania. *

81 años más tarde, los militares rusos vuelven a luchar contra el neonazismo, el nazismo inveterado (que aparentemente no fue vencido entonces), liberando a Ucrania de la infestación neonazi fomentada allí durante décadas por los “socios” occidentales. Nuestra gente vuelve a ser asesinada con armas que ahora se fabrican en países de la OTAN. Permítanme recordarles que el lema del Tercer Reich era “Drang nach Osten” (“Empuje hacia el este”). Ahora se ha convertido efectivamente en el lema de la alianza (no me lo he inventado, es lo que dicen). ¿Recuerdan las declaraciones de todos los representantes de la UE, de la OTAN, en su capacidad de integración y nacional, sobre el “campo de batalla” (que no se puede permitir cualquier cosa positiva asociada a Rusia, por no hablar de victoria), la negación de la existencia del nazismo, la recaudación de fondos y el envío de material militar al este de Bruselas? Todo ello en el contexto de años de acercamiento de la infraestructura militar de la alianza a nuestras fronteras.

Mientras tanto, las unidades armadas ucranianas, al retirarse del campo de batalla, emplean un verdadero *terror contra la población civil*. Incluso ahora, sus patrocinadores occidentales no se dan cuenta de su natura nazista y misántropa. En Lisichansk (en la RPL), los neonazis han establecido bases y depósitos de munición en las escuelas. Son escuelas reales, no escuelas de cuentas de redes sociales, retocadas, inventadas, pegadas de fotos. Se trata de verdaderas escuelas: las escuelas № 9, 14 y 28, así como el jardín de infancia № 6. Se han construido nidos de ametralladoras y francotiradores en los edificios residenciales en la calle Pobeda. Se han desplegado vehículos blindados, artillería y lanzamisiles múltiples alrededor de los edificios. Los ciudadanos no sólo no son evacuados de las zonas peligrosas, sino que son confinados a la fuerza. Una situación trágica similar se observa también en otros asentamientos bajo el control del régimen de Vladímir Zelenski: en Privólnoie, Kramatorsk, Zaporiyia y muchos otros.

Se registran *casos de toma de rehenes para emplazarles en las posiciones nazistas* ucranianas. Según el Ministerio del Interior de la RPL, sólo en la planta Azot, en Severodonetsk, hay 1.200 civiles detenidos por la fuerza. Una vez más, es evidente el uso de civiles como escudos humanos. Al parecer, esto es lo que se les enseña a los militares ucranianos en los cuarteles de la OTAN.

Los neonazis llevan años creando a propósito condiciones de vida insoportables para la población de las repúblicas del Donbás. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están destruyendo edificios residenciales, dejando a la gente sin comida ni agua, sin medicinas, sin luz ni calor. Siguiendo las directrices de la OTAN, están atacando deliberadamente objetivos civiles en lugar de los militares.

Según datos oficiales de la RPD y la RPL, *más de 230 civiles, entre ellos 10 niños, han muerto en las repúblicas desde el 17 de febrero*, cuando la RPD y la RPL se convirtieron en un objeto de bombardeo masivo por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más de 1.000 civiles, entre ellos 66 menores, resultaron heridos. Más de 5.000 edificios y más de un millar de instalaciones de infraestructura civil resultaron dañados, entre ellas docenas de instalaciones médicas y casi doscientos centros educativos. Los criminales de guerra ucranianos dispararon más de 50.000 municiones de varios calibres, incluidos 47 misiles Tochka-U y miles de lanzamisiles múltiples de varios calibres, incluidos Smerch (300 mm), Uragán (220 mm) y Grad (122 mm), contra las ciudades y pueblos de la RPD y la RPL.

*Es obvio que el régimen de Vladímir Zelenski no planea poner fin su actividad criminal. Sin embargo, esto conviene perfectamente a los países de Occidente, es exactamente lo que están impulsando. Tienen una oportunidad única de eliminar en Ucrania el material bélico obsoleto y dotar a sus Ejércitos con un nuevo armamento, cargando de trabajo sus empresas militares y llevando a cabo una serie de maquinaciones financieras, materiales, etc.*

Mientras tanto, en Ucrania se intensifican* represiones políticas contra los opositores* en las peores tradiciones de regímenes totalitarios. A juzgar por las declaraciones del Ministro de Justicia de Ucrania, Denís Maliuska, a finales del verano Kiev planea convertir en una norma las expropiaciones masivas de las empresas ucranianas de ciudadanos que se reconocen arbitrariamente por las autoridades como simpatizantes a Rusia. No se trata ni de derecho ni de democracia ni de liberalismo. Es lo peor que ha ocurrido en la historia del mundo. Los miembros de los partidos políticos Plataforma de Oposición – Por la Vida y Bloque de Oposición, que no apoyaron el golpe de Estado de 2014, ya han perdido sus bienes.

La *política de ucranización forzosa* y persecución de todo lo ruso continúa. El 19 de junio, la Rada Suprema apoyó los proyectos de ley que prohíben reproducir música rusa en las calles de las ciudades ucranianas, en las salas de conciertos, en los estadios, en la radio y en la televisión. Lo más sorprendente es que el compositor infantil de renombre mundial, Vladímir Shainski, nacido en Kiev, cayó bajo estas medidas draconianas. Murió en 2017 y no vivió para ver esta pesadilla, o habría sabido que ahora sus canciones infantiles tampoco se pueden cantar allí. Se prohíbe importar a Ucrania libros, periódicos y revistas de Rusia y Bielorrusia. Los autores de habla rusa se eliminan del curso de literatura mundial. Y esto no se hace mediante decretos secretos o clasificados, sino es la postura pública del régimen. Anna Ajmátova, nacida en Odesa, escribió: “No es terrible morir bajo las balas, ni amargo quedarse sin hogar. Te protegeremos, lengua rusa, gran palabra rusa”.

*Todo esto hace que los objetivos y las tareas establecidos por los dirigentes rusos en relación con la operación militar especial sean aún más apremiantes*. Les seguiremos informando sobre los acontecimientos en este ámbito.


*Amenazas a la seguridad alimentaria global y suministros de cereales ucranianos a los mercados internacionales*



Spoiler



Quisiera comentar alucinantes declaraciones, artículos, contenidos que forman parte hoy de la campaña de información. Se centra en acusar a nuestro país de crear una amenaza a las seguridad alimentaria global.

Tenemos que constatar últimamente cada vez más declaraciones de los representantes de Occidente y, lamentablemente, de las organizaciones internacionales, inclusive la ONU sobre la amenaza de una crisis alimentaria a gran escala, debido al déficit de cereales y fertilizantes en los mercados internacionales supuestamente provocada por las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania. Tales acusaciones infundadas se convierten lamentablemente en un bordón que resuena en todos los discursos de cargos oficiales estadounidenses y europeos, en vista de que hay que recordar de nuevo de las causas reales de los problemas que surgen.

En lo que se refiere al *bloqueo del transporte marítimo *de los cereales ucranianos, subrayamos que la parte rusa nunca ha obstaculizado ni obstaculiza la exportación de los cereales de los puertos ucranianos del mar Negro. En la realidad, la navegación segura en las aguas territoriales de Ucrania y el uso de los puertos actualmente es imposible, debido a altos *riesgos de minas y bombardeos creados por Kiev. * Según la información disponible, las autoridades de Ucrania desplegaron unas 420 minas ancladas en el mar Negro y el mar de Azov, una parte de las que flotan en el espacio acuático, los estrechos de Bósforo y de los Dardanelos, las aguas costeras de los Estados ribereños del mar Negro, inclusive Turquía y Rumania. Además, Kiev bloqueó y detiene 70 buques extranjeros de 16 países en seis puertos: Jersón, Nikolayev, Chernomorsk, Ochákov, Odesa y Yuzhni. Se habla muy poco de que *existen al menos varias posibilidades más para exportar los cereales de Ucrania, *en particular, por vía férrea y ríos. No se dice nada de las vías de importación de armas occidentales al país tampoco.

Una información ilógica al respecto está divulgándose hoy en todo el mundo. Todos declaran que no se puede exportar nada del territorio de Ucrania, debido a las acciones de Rusia (ante todo, los cereales y otros alimentos).* Al mismo tiempo, las mismas personas declaran diariamente que importan armas al territorio de Ucrania y suminístranlas al régimen de Kiev*. El armamento es de gran tamaño y pesa mucho. Los volúmenes de suministros de estos armamentos es comparable con el transporte de cargas a gran escala. Surge la pregunta: ¿Resulta que las posibilidades de importar armas a Ucrania de Occidente sí que existen, pero nadie puede exportar algo del territorio de Ucrania? Y esto se acompaña con los vídeos que se divulgan en las redes sociales en que camiones evidentemente cargados con alimentos cruzan Europa, al salir del territorio de Ucrania, o descargan los productos evidentemente procedentes de Ucrania con destino a un país de la UE. ¿Cómo se combina esto? Sigue siendo una enigma cómo pueden hacer tales declaraciones absolutamente contradictorias los actores políticos occidentales. Me parece que es imposible compilar de esta manera las hipótesis falsas y acusar infinitamente a otras personas de los problemas creados por ellos mismos. Mientras, ellos lo consiguen. 

Por su lado, los militares rusos crearon las condiciones necesarias para un funcionamiento seguro de *dos corredores marítimos humanitarios: en el mar Negro* para la salida de los seis puertos ucranianos indicados en dirección suroeste de las aguas territoriales y en el mar de Azov para la salida en dirección del mar Negro. Hoy existe la posibilidad de usar los puertos de Mariúpol y Berdiansk para exportar los productos agrícolas. Además, se confirma la disposición de Rusia a contribuir a la exportación segura de los cereales en buques extranjeros, en caso de que se ejerza su control para revelar posibles casos de contrabando de armas y de que Kiev no realice provocaciones, amenazas de minas y tensión en el mar Negro.

En cuanto a la seguridad alimentaria, cabe recordar que *desde principios de 2020 los precios de alimentos y hidrocarburos se incrementaron considerablemente en las condiciones de la pandemia de coronavirus, fenómenos climáticos desfavorables y, lo que es importante, errores sistémicos en la política financiera y económica de los países occidentales*. Debido a eso, surgieron dificultades en los mercados internacionales (aumentaron las tarifas de flete y seguro, la comunicación de transporte funcionó de forma irregular), por decirlo suavemente. L*a logística de transporte y el sistema de seguros sufrieron colapso, debido a la pandemia. A esto se agregaron sanciones unilaterales.*

Todo eso y, ante todo, las sanciones unilaterales impuestas por Washington y bajo su presión por la UE agudizaron la situación al máximo. Hasta no lo calificaría como sanciones unilaterales, sino un acoso sancionatorio de nuestro país. La alteración del funcionamiento del sistema de pagos y la logística de transporte, suministros, el cierre de puertos extranjeros para las cargas provenientes de Rusia y la prohibición de la entrada en los puertos rusos, las amenazas de detención masiva de buques de carga seca y la renuncia a asegurarlos - solo es una lista general de las consecuencias destructivas de la política de sanciones, porque todo eso impide exportar los alimentos y fertilizantes a los mercados internacionales. Los regímenes occidentales deberían comparar sus acciones con su percepción por la comunidad internacional. Entienden muy bien que hasta si logran engañar a la comunidad internacional, existen los organismos especializados en los países occidentales, como los Ministerios de Agricultura, de Industria y Comercio, de Transporte que se dan cuenta de lo que hacen los regímenes occidentales para bloquear totalmente el continente europeo e impedir que se restablezca la actividad económica normal. Esto no solo conlleva problemas con alimentos, sino todos los demás problemas también. ¿Para qué se hace esto?

En medio de todas las barbaridades que están realizándose, los representantes de Occidente citan de forma declarativa las exenciones por motivos humanitarios en relación con los productos agrícolas que, de hecho, no se realizan debido a las duras medidas de control sobre la observancia de sanciones antirrusas hasta una persecución criminal con el efecto de intimidación.

Es decir, por un lado, declaran que es necesario minimizar la amenaza a la seguridad alimentaria, y por el otro lado, emprenden todos los esfuerzos para crearla: bloquean la logística de transporte, pagos financieros, imponen sanciones contra los suministradores y todos los con que interaccionan en este ámbito. ¿Para qué se hace esto? El objetivo es evidente: aislar y causar el máximo daño a la economía rusa, al continente europeo (es evidente ahora). Es uno de los objetivos de Washington y la administración actual. Hay que reconocerlo. No les interesan las consecuencias inevitables para la economía global y las pérdidas que sufrirán otros países. Washington se consideró exclusivo siempre y puso sus intereses por encima de todo. Actúan de esa manera esta vez también.

Por nuestro lado, confirmamos nuestra disposición a continuar cumpliendo nuestros compromisos en el ámbito de exportación de los cereales, fertilizantes, hidrocarburos y otros productos de importancia crucial. Hasta finales del año en curso podremos suministrar a los mercados internacionales unos 25 millones de toneladas de cereales y al menos 22 millones de toneladas de fertilizantes.

A pesar de una presión de sanciones sin precedente, continuamos realizando suministros comerciales de productos por canales bilaterales y prestando la ayuda alimentaria a los que la necesitan, en el marco del respectivo Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA), en particular, a Yemen, Kirguizistán, el Líbano, Sudán, Tayikistán y Cuba.

Partiendo de eso, instamos con insistencia a los representantes de los países occidentales y la ONU a abstenerse a las acusaciones infundadas y entender las causas reales de la crisis actual provocada, ante todo, por sus propias acciones imprudentes y erróneas.

Veo cómo los regímenes occidentales están almacenando alimentos. Surge una pregunta: ¿no se atragantarán declarando que el mundo pasa hambre? ¿Está todo bien? ¿No están atormentándose por los remordimientos?


----------



## Iskra (26 Jun 2022)

_Respuestas a algunas preguntas:_

*Pregunta: La semana pasada los líderes de Alemania, Francia e Italia visitaron Kiev. El Canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz manifestó al término de la visita que la Unión Europea y, en concreto, Alemania, continuarían armando a las FF. AA. ucranianas. ¿Cuánto durará esta bacanal con las armas?

Respuesta: No ocultan sus objetivos. No llaman a alcanzar la paz, a negociar ni a guiarse por la diplomacia, sino a solucionar este tema “en el campo de la batalla”*. En este sentido son bastante directos, otra cosa es que se contradigan. En sus declaraciones se pronuncian por el Derecho Internacional, mientras que en la práctica hacen cosas bien distintas.

Hemos entendido su postura y la tenemos en cuenta. En cuanto a los contenidos de sus arsenales, sería mejor que se los consultara a ellos. Ya hemos sacado nuestras conclusiones y la UE ha dejado clara su postura. Creo que no se debe culparle a nadie. Ya no es cosa de algún error o fallo cometido durante los 8 años anteriores, cuando la misión de mediadores de la situación interna en Ucrania acabó en un total fracaso. De modo que ya no estamos hablando de fallos ni de errores de la Unión Europea y de los regímenes occidentales, sino de su *política deliberadamente agresiva.

Pregunta: Londres está elaborando una Ley que le permitirá pasar por alto las sentencias del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos. ¿Qué opina al respecto?

Respuesta:* Pero, por favor, *¿dónde está el Reino Unido y dónde están los derechos humanos?* Todo se reduce exclusivamente a declaraciones, miren lo que están haciendo. Abundan ejemplos de la Historia moderna de como ciudadanos de *Estados soberanos fueron aniquilados*. Irak, por ejemplo, en su caso el Reino Unido desempeñó un papel clave. Hay ejemplos de destrucción de la personalidad, ya ni falta que hace hablar de los derechos del hombre. *Julian Assange*, sin ir más lejos, fue destruido como personalidad durante años por el Reino Unido por encargo de EEUU. Los relatores de la ONU lo calificaron como torturas. Ninguna persona, ni en teoría ni en práctica, debe someterse a aquello, a lo que fue sometido Assange únicamente por creer en la quimera de que, encontrándose en el territorio de los presuntos regímenes liberales, podría recurrir a sus leyes y declaraciones sobre la supremacía de la libertad de expresión y la defensa de los derechos de los periodistas. Por esta quimera, por tener la ilusión de que así funcionaban las cosas, pagó con su salud y con su vida.

Entiendo que son relaciones entre en Reino Unido y la mencionada institución internacional, pero interesa realmente seguir esta situación. Ya veremos los giros que se usen.

A los *periodistas rusos *se les “extrajo” sin más del espacio mediático británico. Primero se acosó y persiguió a los periodistas y los medios rusos y más tarde se los “desconectó”. A ello le siguió una campaña de acoso en toda regla. Esta es su actitud hacia los derechos humanos y las libertades fundamentales.

*Pregunta: En cuanto a la invitación de la UE de que Ucrania pase a formar parte del organismo en cuestión. Por un lado, Rusia no parece estar en contra de ello, puesto que la UE es una especie de “asociación económica”. Por otro lado, el Ministro Serguéi Lavrov en su entrevista a la cadena NTV del pasado 16 de junio dijo que la UE era un proyecto geopolítico, dado que Washington había subyugado a Bruselas. ¿Resulta entonces, que es algo como “EuroOTANunión”?

Respuesta: *No veo ninguna contradicción. *La integración económica en todas sus manifestaciones está bien, si solo se trata de la economía y las finanzas*. La cosa cambia, sin embargo, si los asuntos económicos empiezan a “gestionarse” desde centros políticos o adaptarse a la coyuntura política del momento. Deja de ser una cuestión de economía y se convierte en economía política. Por supuesto, la geopolítica, la economía y los intereses nacionales están estrechamente ligados entre ellos, pero no deben imponerse las decisiones. O es una economía liberal con la Ley y la libertad o es un régimen totalitario con directrices políticas dominantes. Por razones ideológicas, sus objetivos económicos son incompatibles con lo que uno u otro país pueda hacer en la arena internacional. Indudablemente, tal situación es posible. Lo que ocurre es que se debe actuar en base a la Ley, a los compromisos internacionales que, de acuerdo, con los países occidentales, son sagrados para ellos. Si fuera así, sí que podrían decir que, puesto que la UE considera inadmisible desde el punto de vista político o ideológico la actuación de un determinado país, serían introducidas ciertas medidas y sería reorientada la actividad económica. *Todo debe basarse en la Ley*. Si únicamente se apuesta por el “látigo político” que ni siquiera se encuentra dentro de la UE, sino más allá del océano que ordena manipulaciones muy concretas, ya no podemos hablar de la economía.

La invitación formulada a Ucrania no se debe principalmente a la realidad económica, ni a las potencialidades ni al desarrollo económico, sino a la coyuntura política. Ni siquiera hay criterios que puedan utilizarse por los países miembros para explicarle al público sus decisiones. Es que sería evidente la *contradicción con los criterios* usados hace 6 meses o 1 año para tomar decisiones positivas o negativas con respecto a otros candidatos. El criterio debe ser único. En general ni siquiera parece ser un asunto político, sino mera manipulación. Por otra parte, no lo ocultan, puesto que califican este modelo “nuevo orden mundial basado en las normas”, unas normas que se van modificando acorde avanza la partida política y no en la Ley que no varía en función del momento.

Esta invitación a formar parte de la UE ha dejado de ser algo predecible, lógico y basado en indicadores objetivos del desarrollo de las esferas económica, social, legal y demás. Los altos cargos de las estructuras comunitarias en su empeño antirruso pasan por alto los criterios de admisión recogidos en los pertinentes documentos. ¿En qué se basa la UE? ¿Dónde está este Decálogo al que recurren? Da la sensación de que los principales criterios son la rusofobia y la lealtad antirrusa que se debe jurar en Bruselas. Y entonces un país accede a promesas, posibilidades inabarcables que le son prometidas y demás. Sí que se parece más a las manipulaciones y las maquinaciones.

En la etapa actual de la "evolución" de la Unión Europea se han comenzado a tomar las decisiones sobre la base de consideraciones coyunturales, en el marco de una política de expansión, el desarrollo de nuevos espacios y la ampliación de "esferas de influencia" en Europa, y no sobre la base de verdaderos criterios económicos. Todo esto habla a favor de que la UE responde cada vez menos a los intereses fundamentales de los Estados que la integran o aspiran a ser sus miembros. El desarrollo socioeconómico, la integración profunda y la prosperidad pacífica han dejado de ser pautas para la Asociación, que se militariza rápidamente.* Los objetivos y métodos de la UE ya apenas se diferencian de los de la OTAN*. Ellos hablan de unidad de sus intenciones. La Unión Europea está perdiendo su identidad propia, se renace fundamentalmente, convirtiéndose en un instrumento geopolítico en manos de EEUU. Los estadounidenses, a su vez, agotan los recursos financieros y económicos de los países europeos y de su población común para "contener" (según ellos) a Rusia. En los últimos años, la Casa Blanca orienta a Bruselas para un enfrentamiento con otros países. Nosotros no somos los únicos. Ahí está también China. Esto además debilita directamente al continente europeo, que gasta sus recursos o renuncia a ellos solo para "apaciguar" a Washington.

*Todo esto daña la autoridad de la UE como actor independiente. No le permite realizarse de forma independiente.



Spoiler



Pregunta: En vísperas de la cumbre de BRICS, China presentó el primer informe integral sobre el desarrollo global. En él, en particular, se habla del auge de las economías y países emergentes en los próximos años, de la redistribución de la economía mundial, de la aceleración de cambios del sistema de gestión global, que dará a los países y economías emergentes un nuevo impulso para el crecimiento y la oportunidad de tener su propia voz. ¿Cómo calificaría este informe? ¿Qué papel pueden jugar los países de BRICS en este proceso de reestructuración del sistema de gestión global?

Respuesta:


*


Spoiler



Me gustaría llamar su atención a que este tema se analiza en detalle en la entrevista del viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Riabkov, que él concedió a su medio el pasado 21 de junio.

Puedo repetir que BRICS reúne a cinco países, líderes en sus regiones. Esto ya demuestra su importante potencial para formar la agenda internacional. En realidad, esta asociación fue creada precisamente para promover un sistema de gestión global más democrático y representativo, en particular, mediante el fortalecimiento de la voz de los países emergentes en la resolución de cuestiones clave en la agenda internacional. Hoy BRICS, de hecho, actúa como un defensor constante de los enfoques colectivos para resolver los problemas urgentes de nuestro tiempo, como el guardián del verdadero multilateralismo, que se basa en el Derecho Internacional, el respeto de los intereses y de la elección soberana por los Estados de su propio camino de desarrollo.

La población de nuestros países supera los 3.000 millones de personas (alrededor del 42% de la población mundial), nuestro territorio en conjunto representa alrededor del 30% de la Tierra. Los Cinco tenemos impresionantes reservas de recursos naturales. Su importancia en la economía mundial crece constantemente. Según estimaciones del FMI, para finales de 2021 el PIB de los países de BRICS, en términos de paridad de poder adquisitivo, podría alcanzar los 45,5 billones de dólares, dejando atrás al G7. Estas cifras dan testimonio elocuente del papel global de BRICS.

Los Cinco debemos convertirnos en uno de los pilares del nuevo orden mundial. Podemos desempeñar un papel de liderazgo en la búsqueda de respuestas a los desafíos y amenazas. Entre ellos el terrorismo y la delincuencia transnacional, incluido el uso delictivo de las nuevas tecnologías, el aumento del número de conflictos, el cambio climático y otros.

En el marco de BRICS ya se ha formado una arquitectura ramificada de interacción. Permítanme mencionar el Nuevo Banco de Desarrollo (NBD), cuya cartera de préstamos ya supera los 29.000 millones de dólares. Se ha iniciado el proceso de ampliación de la membresía del NBD, lo que indica el rol global de este mecanismo. En particular, ya tomaron la decisión de unirse al NBD Bangladesh, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Uruguay y Egipto. Se está manteniendo un diálogo para aumentar el papel de las monedas nacionales en las transacciones y la creación de los mecanismos de pago efectivos.

Al mismo tiempo, BRICS demuestra apertura al mundo y su disposición de tener en cuenta los intereses de un amplio círculo de Estados, principalmente países emergentes. La asociación está dispuesta a profundizar el diálogo con socios externos, también en el marco de los mecanismos de outreach y BRICS plus. En particular, recientemente se llevó a cabo una reunión de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores (19 de mayo de 2022, en formato de videoconferencia). Y el 24 de junio de este año, en el marco de la cumbre de BRICS, se planea un diálogo de alto nivel con la participación de los líderes de varios países emergentes. Nos interesa construir juntos un sistema más justo, libre del paradigma neocolonial, la desigualdad y la doble moral.

Leímos con interés el Informe de Desarrollo Global, publicado el lunes por el Centro de Conocimiento de China. Evaluamos positivamente su contenido y los esfuerzos de Pekín para promover la implementación de la Agenda de la ONU del Desarrollo Sostenible para 2030. En la turbulenta situación internacional actual, se debe dar la bienvenida a las iniciativas destinadas a estimular y profundizar aún más los procesos de integración, en lugar de introducir restricciones artificiales y fragmentar el espacio económico internacional.

Estamos listos para estrechar la coordinación con los socios chinos en esta área en varias plataformas internacionales, incluidas la ONU y BRICS.



*


Spoiler



Pregunta: La subsecretaria de Estado de EEUU para Asuntos Europeos y Eurasiáticos, Karen Donfried, durante su visita al Cáucaso del Sur dijo en una entrevista que EEUU apoya el proceso de copresidencia del Grupo de Minsk y considera que este formato es muy importante, y está listo a continuar la cooperación con Rusia dentro del Grupo de Minsk de la OSCE. ¿Cómo evalúa la declaración sobre la disposición para la cooperación? ¿Cuál es la postura de Rusia como país copresidente en este formato?

Respuesta:


*


Spoiler



Me permitiré dudar de la sinceridad de la declaración de Karen Donfried. Si Washington y París realmente consideraran importante el formato único de mediación de la Copresidencia del Grupo de Minsk de la OSCE, no se permitirían descuidar el mandato aprobado por todos los Estados participantes, rompiendo con ostentación y sin ninguna consulta los contactos con el copresidente ruso del Grupo de Minsk el pasado 24 de febrero. De esta manera, el trabajo de la Troika ha sufrido daños irreparables en muchos aspectos. Ahora están declarando lo contrario. Aún no se ha recibido una explicación clara de las razones de su paso escandaloso. Asimismo, no hay garantía de que tales actos irresponsables no se repitan. Fingir que no pasó nada no va a funcionar. Habrá que tener en cuenta la nueva realidad. Han apostado por sumergirnos en el aislamiento, pero nuevamente han calculado mal, su plan ha fallado, se han aislado de nosotros, mientras el mundo exterior no se limita solo al espacio euroatlántico.

La parte rusa, como nadie, está interesada en normalizar las relaciones entre Azerbaiyán y Armenia y no puede permitir que los pasos politizados de algunos actores externos socaven los ya difíciles esfuerzos para restaurar la paz y la estabilidad en la región. Continuaremos haciendo todo lo que esté a nuestro alcance para cumplir incondicionalmente con las obligaciones y tareas establecidas en las declaraciones de los líderes de la Federación de Rusia, la República de Azerbaiyán y la República de Armenia del 9 de noviembre de 2020, 11 de enero y 26 de noviembre. 2021.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Despejada la duda entonces.
> 
> Ya tenemos claro que las órdenes de bloquear Kaliningrado no venían de Bruselas, sino de Washington.




La cosa de Lituania es un a prueba de que EEUU siguen metiendo la uña 
y echando un pulso con la UE. me pregunto como Europa hará la genuflexión.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Comentario de barra de bar, yo de Rusia aprovecharía cuando se este celebrando el aquelarre otanico de Madrid para dar un golpe sorpresa, un ataque a Lituania o el corte total del gas por ejemplo.



Y a no malo que los del aquelarre no tengan preparado otro 11-M, y salga el Acebes de turno afirmando rotundo: "ha sido Rusia".

O tal vez: "ha sido Argelia con la colaboración de Rusia".


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Si no fuera por RT, esta niña progre trepa estaría haciendo aseo o quizás de puta en algún burdel de Europa… Uno tiene que estar en las buenas y malas con su país, traidora y progre es poco.
> 
> Cría cuervos y te sacaran los ojos.



Lo que decía el director de cine Sergey Bodrov; en tiempos de paz, puedes criticar todo lo quieras al país, a sus gobernantes y a sus instituciones. Pero en tiempos de guerra... Mejor que no. En los momentos difíciles, hay que hacer piña; con la familia... o con el país. Máxime cuando te someten al mayor paquete de sanciones que yo recuerde.

Y no es algo recomendable solamente por las posibles represalias que podrían tomar las autoridades, sino también porque la mayoría de la gente no lo perdonaría, el que lo haga será considerado incluso como un traidor. Que le pregunten a Maxim Galkin...


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Masiva dice.......


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El que sigue anclado en el pasado es el que ha escrito eso...


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que decía el director de cine Sergey Bodrov; en tiempos de paz, puedes criticar todo lo quieras al país, a sus gobernantes y a sus instituciones. Pero en tiempos de guerra... Mejor que no. En los momentos difíciles, hay que hacer piña; con la familia... o con el país. Máxime cuando te someten al mayor paquete de sanciones que yo recuerde.
> 
> Y no es algo recomendable solamente por las posibles represalias que podrían tomar las autoridades, sino también porque la mayoría de la gente no lo perdonaría, el que lo haga será considerado incluso como un traidor. Que le pregunten a Maxim Galkin...



Por eso nuestros dirigentes y élites buscan meternos en una guerra ante el descalabro socioeconómico general. Ya habían logrado privarnos de soberanía con la externalizacion de las decisiones economicomonetarias en instituciones no democráticas.
Ahora toca imponer una dictadura a la ucronazi dirigida por la organización político-militar otaniana. Queramos o no.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

A Ucrania la está invadiendo Rusia, a su gente la masacra su ejército. ....el hijoPutin es quien ha decidido esto. Ese hijo de puta que ha tomado el poder absoluto y se deshace de toda oposición.


¿Me explicais los putinianos por qué hablais en contra de Ucrania, país soberano que este tirano está arrasando?


Y no me salgais con los putos yankis o el abuelo de la casa blanca que no cuela..


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

*Rusia ha capturado probablemente Sieverodonetsk, según el ejército británico*
POR RACHEL SCULLY - 06/26/22 8:26 AM ET

Rusia probablemente ha tomado el control de la ciudad de Sieverodonetsk en Donbás, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa británico en una actualización de inteligencia el domingo, señalando que *la mayoría de las fuerzas ucranianas aparentemente se han retirado de sus posiciones defensivas restantes en la zona.*

El ministerio señaló que la aparente captura de la ciudad se produce después de que las fuerzas rusas trasladaran su enfoque a una ofensiva más intensa en la región de Donbas en abril.

*"La captura de la ciudad por parte de Rusia es un logro significativo dentro de este objetivo reducido"*, dijeron los funcionarios en un comunicado en Twitter. *"El asentamiento era un importante centro industrial y ocupa una posición estratégica en el río Siverskyi Donets"*.

El ministerio señaló que Rusia necesitará avanzar sobre el importante centro de Kramatorsk y asegurar las principales rutas de suministro a la ciudad de Donetsk para ocupar toda la región de Donbás, en el este de Ucrania.

*Rusia también ha puesto sus ojos en Lisichansk, en Donbás, ya que ésta y Sieverodonetsk han sido el principal objetivo para capturar la región. Si las tropas rusas logran capturar ambas, controlarían todos los asentamientos importantes de la provincia.*

El anuncio se produce al mismo tiempo que los ataques aéreos rusos sobre la capital ucraniana, Kiev, el domingo por la mañana, en los que se informó de que al menos dos edificios residenciales habían sido atacados. La capital no había sido objeto de ataques rusos desde el 5 de junio.


----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2022)

Por triste que sea, el destino de Europa se juega en EEUU como la puta colonia que somos.

Guerra, inflación, pobreza, para que luego llegue una nueva administración a la Casa Blanca y decida, pensando siempre en clave política interna, ir de pragmáticos con los rusos porque el nuevo enemigo es China. Europa del Este queda con el culo al aire -las muestras de genuina rusofobia no serán olvidadas- y el resto del continente desnortado, sin una polla geopolítica que chupar y sin proyecto propio. Caldo de cultivo para nuevos movimientos políticos no necesariamente deseables.


----------



## Iskra (26 Jun 2022)

Ministro de Defensa de Rusia inspecciona las tropas que combaten en Ucrania


Sergey Shoigu también entregó premios a los militares “que mostraron heroísmo y dedicación” El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu, realizó una inspección de las tropas involucradas en la operación militar especial en Ucrania y entregó premios estatales a los militares más distinguidos, dijo...




es.news-front.info




El que estaba muerto o purgado. O las dos cosas a la vez, total ya, de perdidos al río y todo vale.









Presidente Putin de Rusia realizará su primer viaje al extranjero desde febrero


El presidente ruso viajará a Asia Central la próxima semana El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, visitará Turkmenistán y Tayikistán la próxima semana en lo que será su primer viaje al exterior desde el lanzamiento de la operación militar en Ucrania el 24 de febrero. En Dushanbe, Putin sostendrá...




es.news-front.info




El zar se va de viaje.









El presidente de Serbia afirma que muchos de los países europeos están en "una guerra directa" contra Rusia


Alexandar Vucic aseguró que en la reciente cumbre de la UE y los Balcanes occidentales, 16 de los 27 jefes de Estado del bloque comunitario instaron «directa o indirectamente» a Belgrado a unirse a las sanciones antirrusas. El presidente de Serbia, Alexandar Vucic, afirmó este sábado en una...




es.news-front.info




Bastante claramente.









Jens Stoltenberg de la OTAN dice que espera que las negociaciones de paz finalmente pongan fin al conflicto en Ucrania


El conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania probablemente terminará con un acuerdo negociado, pero eso no significa que Occidente deba dejar de enviar armas a Kiev o reducir la presión de las sanciones sobre Moscú, dijo el sábado el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg. “Lo más probable es que...




es.news-front.info




Pues no será por lo que haga la OTAN. ¿Es deseo o necesidad?


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Joderrrrr ........peñuelas,descansa joio---parece que te han dado cuerda...


----------



## Evil_ (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> No se qué datos tienes sobre consumo en términos reales y por ello no dudo de tu palabra (yo tampoco tengo esos datos).
> 
> Pero si tengo el de "terrazas llenas", me explico:
> 
> ...



Si se nota por todas partes, el único motivo que veo es que la gente echa de menos la vida de antes del COVID y no le importa tirar la casa por la ventana, aparte ha habido bastante ahorro estos dos últimos años con las restricciones.


----------



## Expected (26 Jun 2022)

DECLARACIÓN de GUERRA

Pues parece que está cada vez más cerca. Dicho ésto, vayamos al tema práctico. Qué supone esto para el español de a pie?. Es obligatorio mandar soldados?. Los de reemplazo? Servicio express militar obligatorio para ellos y ellas a partir de los 16?. Cuál es el plan?. 
Cierre de fronteras? Expulsion de ciudadanos rusos o su ingreso directo en prisión? Corralito bancario?


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rumores de que la invasión de Taiwán es inminente.
> 
> Me parece un paso lógico e inevitable por parte de China. Si China se hace con Taiwán, podrá cortar el suministro de semiconductores a EEUU y la UE cuando quiera. Eso sería un jaque mate demasiado goloso. Veo muy poco probable que China no invada Taiwán a estas alturas.



Por mi parte lo dudo. No lo niego, pero me parecería una decisión insensata. Precisamente es lo que buscan los anglosajones, igual que han hecho en Ucrania con Rusia, enmerdarla con sus vecinos, aquellos con los que deberían convivir amistosa y prósperamente.

Tanto China como Rusia tenían ganada la guerra comercial. Ahora ésta está en un serio embrollo que puede terminar muy mal para ella. Que sí, que lo está redirigiendo magistralmente, pero es caminar por el filo de la navaja. Y si últimamente están tensando la cuerda en el Lejano Oriente usando su peón, Taiwán, entiendo que es por la misma razón, empujar a China a entrar en el peligroso juego de la guerra y aislarla de los mercados occidentales por ello.

He leído por aquí que siempre tanto Rusia como China, tendrán el mercado asiático para subsistir, así también África e Hispanoamérica. Pero pensemos un momento ¿cuales serán las tornas para ellos cuando Occidente se aísle? ¿no serán entonces rivales compitiendo por los recursos y por las ventas de sus insumos y manufacturados? que sí, que a Occidente el aislamiento le va a sentar mal económicamente ¿pero y a ellos? entonces los sembradores de cizaña se esmerarán en sembrarla usando los intereses contrapuestos de todos ellos. 'Si el matón del barrio se va, otro lo reemplazará'.

Ya vimos lo que sucedió en la SGM contra Hitler. En aquellos momentos ¡qué buenos eran los rusos, nuestros aliados! ¿y que vimos después? pues esa misma situación la reproducirán con los BRICS. Ya no tendrán esa gran razón de peso para aunar fuerzas, EEUU. Entonces aflorarán los intereses particulares y las rencillas entre ellos, que habilmente ponderarán tras bambalinas las pérfidas corporaciones anglosajonas.


----------



## niraj (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

que estarán tramando......tienes alguna info de esto?


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

Продолжайте, пожалуйста


----------



## Saturnin (26 Jun 2022)

En Ucrania opera toda una red de oficiales estadounidenses que proporciona armas, información de inteligencia y entrenamiento a los militares ucranianos, publicó The New York Times.

Si bien la Administración de Joe Biden aseguró que no desplegará tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania, algunos oficiales de la CIA siguen trabajando de forma encubierta en el país, sobre todo en Kiev, en la capital, informaron fuentes familiarizados con el asunto, citado por RT.

Al mismo tiempo, en el país eslavo también operan varias docenas de fuerzas especiales de otros países de la OTAN, como Reino Unido, Francia, Canadá y Lituania.

La presencia de oficiales extranjeros en Ucrania “sugiere la escala del esfuerzo secreto que está en marcha para ayudar a Ucrania”, escribe el periódico.













Oficiales de la CIA siguen trabajando de forma encubierta en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


La presencia de oficiales extranjeros en Ucrania




sana.sy


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jun 2022)

Ya lo dijo el clapham : Es Alemania , estupido
Si Napoleon III no se hubiera opuesto al nombramiento del principe Leopoldo Hohenzollern al trono espanol tras la revolucion de 1868 que echo del trono a Isabel II no habria ocurrido la guerra franco - prusiana que dio origen al Imperio Aleman y la III Republica Francesa
En 1871 Alemania se convertia en la potencia hegemonica de Europa . En 1914 Francia e Inglaterra se vengan .
La muerte del archiduque Francisco Fernando , heredero al trono austro - hungaro en Sarajevo provoco el inicio de la I Guerra Mundial
El Imperio Aleman , El Imperio Austro - Hungaro - El Imperio Ruso y el Imperio Otomano colapsan
Grandes vencedores : Inglaterra y Francia . En 1939 Alemania se venga . Se inicia la II Guerra Mundial
Grandes vencedores : URSS y EE UU . Grandes perdedores : El Imperio Britanico y el Imperio Frances que colapsan
Alemania , la gran derrotada renace y mira por donde se crea la CECA en 1951 ( la Comunidad Economica del Carbon y el Acero ) gracias a un frances " alemanizado " Robert Schuman , el padre de la CECA ( predecesora de la CEE ) fue un " aleman ".
En 1958 se crea la CEE ( Comunidad Economica Europea ) , En 1993 se crea la Union Europea en el Tratado de Maastricht
dandole " forma " al Lebensraum aleman . 1995 se aprueba el euro que comienza a circular el 1 de enero de 1999
Y la estocada final : Tratado de Lisboa de 2007 que convierte a la UE en una Organizacion Supra - nacional subordinada a Berlin
2016 UK escapa de la UE . EE UU no necesita a Europa para contener a Rusia .
Rusia tiene 11 husos horarios y sus misiles no necesitan viajar sobre el cielo de Europa para impactar en EE UU .
La ruta mas corta es sobre el artico . Quien fue el " padre " de la industria aeroespacial de EE UU ?
EXACTO ...un nazi : Wenher Von Braun . Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  
El punto es que EE UU es el brazo militar de Alemania . No tiene sentido que EE UU quiera la ruina de Europa , cuando en 1948 envio 13 mil millones de $ ( 371 millones de onzas de oro ) para la reconstruccion de Europa . 3 anos despues nacia la CECA
EE UU financio la Reconstruccion de Alemania . EE UU derroto a la URSS .
El gran vencedor de la Guerra Fria fue Alemania , que se ha expandido al Este restaurando su Imperio .
La OTAN es un instrumento al servicio de Alemania .
Un pais es parte del Lebensraum si es parte de la OTAN , de la UE y ademas usa el EURO . Ese es el objetivo .
Rusia no puede permitir que Ucrania sea parte del Lebensraum . EE UU hara todo lo posible por impedirlo porque obedece ordenes de Berlin
Por eso Trump es un obstaculo . Trump " SABE " que el DEEP STATE esta al servicio de Alemania .
El III Reich no tenia armas nucleares , el IV Reich si


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Продолжайте, пожалуйста



Si es que te tienes que reir...


----------



## Sinjar (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso nuestros dirigentes y élites buscan meternos en una guerra ante el descalabro socioeconómico general. Ya habían logrado privarnos de soberanía con la externalizacion de las decisiones economicomonetarias en instituciones no democráticas.
> Ahora toca imponer una dictadura a la ucronazi dirigida por la organización político-militar otaniana. Queramos o no.



Ninguna decisión va a alterar el aparato burocrático y por lo tanto no entraremos nunca de lleno en la guerra


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (26 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> En Ucrania opera toda una red de oficiales estadounidenses que proporciona armas, información de inteligencia y entrenamiento a los militares ucranianos, reportó The New York Times.
> 
> Si bien la Administración de Joe Biden aseguró que no desplegará tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania, algunos oficiales de la CIA siguen trabajando de forma encubierta en el país, sobre todo en Kiev, en la capital, informaron fuentes familiarizados con el asunto, citado por RT.
> 
> ...



Lo que sugiere es que, a excepción de tropas, Rusia combate contra USA, no contra Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa de Lituania es un a prueba de que EEUU siguen metiendo la uña
> y echando un pulso con la UE. me pregunto como Europa hará la genuflexión.



Los lituanos empezaron a moverse contra la URSS a finales de los 80, cuando el Kremlin les aflojó la correa. Hasta entonces, derechos como una vela acatando lo que venía de Moscú con los propios lituanos medrando en el sistema soviético. Y antes de eso, derechos como una vela acatando lo que venía de Berlín.

Hungría por su parte, tuvo un alzamiento en los años 50 para zafarse de la bota soviética y aunque fracasado, dejó una impronta en su Historia.

A día de hoy, el país que fue sumiso, fruto de sus complejitos históricos toma una postura belicista amparado por el primo zumosol. Por su parte, el país que fue digno, mantiene una política pragmática, de perfil bajo, soberana y por la paz.

Los países como las personas tienen su propio carácter.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que decía el director de cine Sergey Bodrov; en tiempos de paz, puedes criticar todo lo quieras al país, a sus gobernantes y a sus instituciones. Pero en tiempos de guerra... Mejor que no. En los momentos difíciles, hay que hacer piña; con la familia... o con el país. Máxime cuando te someten al mayor paquete de sanciones que yo recuerde.
> 
> Y no es algo recomendable solamente por las posibles represalias que podrían tomar las autoridades, sino también porque la mayoría de la gente no lo perdonaría, el que lo haga será considerado incluso como un traidor. Que le pregunten a Maxim Galkin...



Me da que en la mente de Bodrov estaba más la comprensión de que criticando, ayudas a los enemigos de tu nación, cosa obvia por otro lado. No todo el mundo piensa que lo 1º es salvar su culo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)

Pero porque no le han ejecutado en el acto a ese gusano.?


----------



## Saturnin (26 Jun 2022)

*Aquí podéis ver sin dificultad el vídeo de la protesta silenciada por los medios españoles de diputados italianos contra el envío de armas a Ucrania, a ver si Unidas Podemos sigue el ejemplo de estos.*


----------



## Fermoselle (26 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> En Ucrania opera toda una red de oficiales estadounidenses que proporciona armas, información de inteligencia y entrenamiento a los militares ucranianos, publicó The New York Times.
> 
> Si bien la Administración de Joe Biden aseguró que no desplegará tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania, algunos oficiales de la CIA siguen trabajando de forma encubierta en el país, sobre todo en Kiev, en la capital, informaron fuentes familiarizados con el asunto, citado por RT.
> 
> ...



Los que caigan prisioneros deben ser ejecutados inmediatamente y sin juicio.............


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Aquí estás nuestras baterías antimisiles en Letonia .


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

*Turquía no se unirá a las sanciones contra Rusia*

Publicado:26 jun 2022 19:00 GMT
El portavoz presidencial, Ibrahim Karin, explicó que las restricciones afectarían más a la economía turca que a Moscú.

El portavoz del presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Ibrahim Kalin, aseguró este domingo en una entrevista para el canal Haberturk que Ankara no se unirá a Occidente en la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia por su operativo militar en Ucrania.
El vocero señaló que su país mantiene buenas relaciones con EE.UU. y los países occidentales en general, pero se aferra a "*una política de equilibrio*" con Rusia, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la dependencia de Ankara respecto a los suministros energéticos.
"Si *todo el mundo tira puentes*, ¿quién acabará *hablando con Rusia*? Nuestras relaciones económicas son de tal naturaleza que la imposición de sanciones perjudicaría más a la economía de Turquía que a la de Rusia. Hemos adoptado una postura clara, y ahora los occidentales lo han aceptado. No dicen nada sobre la posición [de las sanciones] de Turquía por razones geopolíticas.", enfatizó Kalin.
Por otra parte, el portavoz presidencial confirmó que Ankara sigue adelante con sus esfuerzos para acordar la exportación segura del *trigo ucraniano*, en particular, desde el puerto de Odesa. En este sentido, indicó que puede organizarse una reunión que incluiría a los representantes de Rusia, Ucrania, Turquía y la ONU en la ciudad de Estambul. Kalin destacó que Kiev no está dispuesto a proceder con el desminado del puerto, temiendo ataques de Moscú contra la ciudad. "Actualmente estamos negociando con Rusia y Ucrania. Queremos celebrar esta reunión lo antes posible", afirmó.
El vocero también habló sobre los esfuerzos de Turquía de desempeñar el papel de intermediario para garantizar que Rusia y Ucrania se sienten a la mesa de negociaciones y pongan fin al conflicto.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso nuestros dirigentes y élites buscan meternos en una guerra ante el descalabro socioeconómico general. Ya habían logrado privarnos de soberanía con la externalizacion de las decisiones economicomonetarias en instituciones no democráticas.
> Ahora toca imponer una dictadura a la ucronazi dirigida por la organización político-militar otaniana. Queramos o no.



El objetivo de renazificar Europa estaba claro al menos desde lo de Libia. Y mucho más claro tras lo de Siria.

Crear crisis de refugiados, invasiones de migrantes, ruina y desorden, y al mismo tiempo la aparición como setas en primavera de partidos de extrema derecha destinados a capitalizar el inevitable descontento.


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Los lituanos empezaron a moverse contra la URSS a finales de los 80, cuando el Kremlin les aflojó la correa. Hasta entonces, derechos como una vela acatando lo que venía de Moscú con los propios lituanos medrando en el sistema soviético. Y antes de eso, derechos como una vela acatando lo que venía de Berlín.
> 
> Hungría por su parte, tuvo un alzamiento en los años 50 para zafarse de la bota soviética y aunque fracasado, dejó una impronta en su Historia.
> 
> ...



Gran verdad. Lituania se está comportando como al que cuando era crio se llevaba todas las collejas y le quitaban el bocadillo en el recreo. Acostumbrado a no levantar la voz, a estar todo el tiempo cagado, ahora se ha echado un amigo (o al menos eso cree, ingenuo...) que le ampara; mientras se pone detrás de él se dedica a hacerse el valiente, el gallito, delante de todos los demás. Justo lo que no hacía ni podía hacer cuando antes lo tenían como si hubiera tragado un tenedor. Piojo resucitado, que decía mi abuela.

Pero ya se sabe, cuando alguien está usando a otra persona, en el momento en que se canse de la tontería no le va temblar el labio para darle la patada en el culo. Si la cosa cosa se pone fea... "oye Lituania, que tampoco es plan darme de curros con Rusia a lo tonto y a lo bobo; eso es cosa vuestra, arregladlo entre vosotros, ¿vale?"


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero porque no le han ejecutado en el acto a ese gusano.?



En este caso es peor estar con vida y arrastrarte por el suelo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Prefiero la de Groucho Marx, gracias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101647




Se ve que no la venden y ya va de oferta. Dentro de poco en el mercadillo por 5 euros


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

Pues tendrá suerte si los que le han pillado son los rusos y no lo entregan a las repúblicas


----------



## arriondas (26 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me da que en la mente de Bodrov estaba más la comprensión de que criticando, ayudas a los enemigos de tu nación, cosa obvia por otro lado. No todo el mundo piensa que lo 1º es salvar su culo.



Eso por descontando. Es posible que incluso sus intenciones a la hora de criticar y de posicionarse no sean hechas con mala intención, o eso crean. Pero pueden servir a los enemigos de la patria. Qué poco me gustaba aquel "ni OTAN, ni Milosevic" de 1999.


----------



## Engendro Racional (26 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Aquí podéis ver sin dificultad el vídeo de la protesta silenciada por los medios españoles de diputados italianos contra el envío de armas a Ucrania, a ver si Unidas Podemos sigue el ejemplo de estos.*



Pues puedes esperar sentado con esos farsantes.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El objetivo de renazificar Europa estaba claro al menos desde lo de Libia. Y mucho más claro tras lo de Siria.
> 
> Crear crisis de refugiados, invasiones de migrantes, ruina y desorden, y al mismo tiempo la aparición como setas en primavera de partidos de extrema derecha destinados a capitalizar el inevitable descontento.



Decía yo allá por 2019 (y creo recordar que incluso antes):



> Quizá vayan por ahí los tiros. Igual 'al final de la corrida', resulta que en absoluto pretenden marronizar Europa y exterminarnos, si no mantener un 'estado de cosas' que altere la percepción popular hacia esas etnias. De esta forma, ante las esperables (geopolíticamente hablando) guerras por los recursos que se darán a medio plazo, la mayoría no será reticente a las indispensables masacres y al trato inhumano que necesitarán aplicar contra ellos, pues la mayoría los odiará profundamente. Al tiempo, toda la ideología que ha desembocado en esto, la progre e izquierdista, se verá totalmente desacreditada y será fácil imponer un Estado totalitario. *Vuelta a los valores tradicionales, el roll del guerrero conquistador y el fascismo como única defensa ante 'el agresor'. *De hecho estos son los 'componentes' que vamos observando en las redes sociales.



Y sigue el mismo comentario:



> Alguno, de estos que todavía creen en la política y en los partidos, reaccionarán diciendo que es imposible que todo esto sea una farsa y que 'la gente de izquierdas', los progresistas, sean todos (o los necesarios) una manada de hipócritas ejecutando un papel. Y lo que no entienden estos, es que el poder no consiste en defender una ideología, ni no en defenderlas todas bajo mano, así, gane quien gane, tu influyes. Y en diferentes épocas, con las políticas de unos, consigues determinados objetivos, y los inaceptables por estas, los alcanzas con la otra ideología.
> 
> Todo esto suena a 'teoría de la conspiración', pero ya que la contraparte 'como explicación' también lo es ¿no resulta más aceptable esta que pensar que todas nuestras naciones en Europa están abducidas por un poder antiblanco, antihombre, anti-católico, etc. y que busca el exterminio de estos? ojo, que no digo que no, pero me parece más probable lo expuesto ahora por mi.
> 
> Que gobernar hombres es una ciencia muy, muy antigua...



Y la fuente: Nos ponen CENTROS DE MENAS en todos los pueblos

Pues sí, incluso en 2011 empecé a apuntar en estos foros hacia ello:



> *Ha pasado exactamente lo que Rubalcaba quería*. Ha dejado vía libre a los manifestantes para que acosaran a la policía y les dijeran de todos durante varios días para irlos cargando de rabia contenida. Después de mil y un insultos, escupitajos y demás "gracias" los agentes estaban hasta las kalandrakas y listos para explotar a la primera de cambio.
> 
> Esto es una maniobra de pizarra. Recordar la premisa zapateril con Gabilondo: "Nos interesa que haya tensión, así que voy a dramatizar un poco" y su amiguete Rubalcabra sigue con la misma disposición los planes de su compinche. Al fin y al cabo, lo que interesa es conseguir los objetivos del *nuevo fascismo europeo*: destruir las naciones a través de la mano popular y crear el nuevo imperio desde las cenizas.



Fuente: Una manada de policias incontrolados abofetea a una chica. Luego deja inconsciente a un periodista d


----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si es que te tienes que reir...



Te noto nervioso


----------



## mazuste (26 Jun 2022)

El momento de la captura del mercenario británico Andrew Hill por tropas rusas:





__





VID_20220626_090052_779.mp4 — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire VID_20220626_090052_779.mp4 25 s de 26 junio 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 200. Me gusta: 12.




vk.com


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Te noto nervioso



Que vá,es que me has hecho mucha gracia joio......


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jun 2022)

Informe que sigo;


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> En este caso es peor estar con vida y arrastrarte por el suelo.



y encima el puto cabron del nazi lloriqueando acojonado, que le metan pena de muerte, es una basura. Me hierve la sangre


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Ucrania la está invadiendo Rusia, a su gente la masacra su ejército. ....el hijoPutin es quien ha decidido esto. Ese hijo de puta que ha tomado el poder absoluto y se deshace de toda oposición.
> 
> 
> ¿Me explicais los putinianos por qué hablais en contra de Ucrania, país soberano que este tirano está arrasando?
> ...



A los nazis hay que invadiros, es un deber moral.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A los nazis hay que invadiros, es un deber moral.



y eliminarlos


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania resiste en Lisichansk y el Ejército ruso pone la mira en Sloviansk.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas prosiguieron hoy conteniendo la ofensiva del Ejército ruso sobre la ciudad de Lisichansk, su último bastión en la región de Lugansk, mientras las tropas de Moscú se concentran para avanzar hacia Sloviansk, en la vecina región oriental de Donetsk.

"El adversario, con apoyo de fuego de artillería, intenta bloquear las ciudad de Lisichansk desde el sur", señaló hoy en su parte vespertino el Estado Mayor General de la Fuerzas Armada de Ucrania.

Según el mando ucraniano, las tropas rusas aumentan la presión en la zona de Sloviansk, pero sus ataques han sido repelidos en varias localidades.

"Observamos una concentración de efectivos, blindados y artillería en dirección a Sloviansk", afirmó por su parte el jefe de la administracion militar de la región de Donetsk, Pavló Kirilenko, en declaraciones a la televisión ucraniana.


----------



## Expected (26 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y eliminarlos



Y a los que les apoyan.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ninguna decisión va a alterar el aparato burocrático y por lo tanto no entraremos nunca de lleno en la guerra



La guerra es el pretexto para imponer dictaduras. El enfrentamiento directo llevaría al uso de nukes. Se busca la primera fase, en una suerte de guerra fría oficial y la imposición de un telón de acero, dentro y fuera de los países occidentales.
Occidente no busca ganar guerras, busca negocio de guerra. Pero esta vez no están lejos de superar lineas rojas sin retorno.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania resiste en Lisichansk y el Ejército ruso pone la mira en Sloviansk.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas prosiguieron hoy conteniendo la ofensiva del Ejército ruso sobre la ciudad de Lisichansk, su último bastión en la región de Lugansk, mientras las tropas de Moscú se concentran para avanzar hacia Sloviansk, en la vecina región oriental de Donetsk.

"El adversario, con apoyo de fuego de artillería, intenta bloquear las ciudad de Lisichansk desde el sur", señaló hoy en su parte vespertino el Estado Mayor General de la Fuerzas Armada de Ucrania.

Según el mando ucraniano, las tropas rusas aumentan la presión en la zona de Sloviansk, pero sus ataques han sido repelidos en varias localidades.

"Observamos una concentración de efectivos, blindados y artillería en dirección a Sloviansk", afirmó por su parte el jefe de la administracion militar de la región de Donetsk, Pavló Kirilenko, en declaraciones a la televisión ucraniana.


----------



## Elimina (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vá,es que me has hecho mucha gracia joio......



Глупий- тот, кто смеется о тем, что не знает.
Так как Рехон


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Глупий- тот, кто смеется о тем, что не знает.
> Так как Рехон



Que crack eres joio......


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> Pues puedes esperar sentado con esos farsantes.



A quien por cierto no se ha visto nunca protestar contra la OTAN es a VOX. Ni contra el imperialismo USA, de hecho son lo más pro USA que hay.

Al menos lo poco que queda de la izquierda organiza manifestaciones contra la OTAN, y con grandes dificultades trata de hacer llegar a la ciudadanía un discurso diferente al monolítico pro OTAN y pro guerra, propagado por los _mass-mierda _sin excepción.


----------



## Expected (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que crack eres joio......



Te lo arreglo..Tak Kak €-PexoH


----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)

Ya lo decía yo.










Maurice Gourdault-Montagne, ex-alto diplomático francés: "Los intereses de EEUU no son los mismos que los de Europa"


El diplomático fue consejero diplomático de Jacques Chirac y secretario general de Exteriores de Macron hasta 2019. Fue arquitecto del veto francés en la ONU a la invasión de EEUU en Irak y figura clave de las negociaciones de Chirac con Rusia




www.eldiario.es


----------



## John Nash (26 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A quien por cierto no se ha visto nunca protestar contra la OTAN es a VOX. Ni contra el imperialismo USA, de hecho son lo más pro USA que hay.
> 
> Al menos lo poco que queda de la izquierda organiza manifestaciones contra la OTAN, y con grandes dificultades trata de hacer llegar a la ciudadanía un discurso diferente al monolítico pro OTAN y pro guerra, propagado por los _mass-mierda _sin excepción.



El gran error del oficialismo consistiria en pensar que la mayoria de la poblacion es otanista cuando es simplemente indolente. Que eso de no manifestarse significa otorgar. El general, el vulgo pasa de guerras.


----------



## Engendro Racional (26 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A quien por cierto no se ha visto nunca protestar contra la OTAN es a VOX. Ni contra el imperialismo USA, de hecho son lo más pro USA que hay.



No si en la política de este país no se salva nadie.


El_Suave dijo:


> Al menos lo poco que queda de la izquierda organiza manifestaciones contra la OTAN, y con grandes dificultades trata de hacer llegar a la ciudadanía un discurso diferente al monolítico pro OTAN y pro guerra, propagado por los _mass-mierda _sin excepción.



En esto han acertado, ya era hora después de tragarse el timo plandémico y todas las chorradas gili-progres.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Decía yo allá por 2019 (y creo recordar que incluso antes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho lo que pones en negrita en tu comentario de 2019 es pura ideología _neocon. _Y tras lo visto en Melilla, y sobre todo que ante tal crimen Antonio con total desfachatez poco menos que felicite a Marruecos, no invita al optimismo, más bien empieza a asustar. ¿Ya se acabó el BLM?, ¿ya no toca?, o como va esto.

Es que ya ni tratan de maquillar o disimular sus mentiras y manipulaciones. Mienten a la puta cara convencidos de que la gente es imbécil.


----------



## pgas (26 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es curioso ya que Rusia después de China es el mayor productor de oro bruto (raw gold), ese material necesita ser refinado para obtener lingotes o piezas de oro y Rusia no es potencia en el refinado de oro sino Suiza y Hong Kong pero Hong Kong depende más del oro en bruto de China, otro de los afectados por no disponer de oro bruto puede ser UK.
> 
> 
> Gold mining production map
> ...



el embargo es lo mejor que puede pasar, hace poco Suiza le compró tres toneladas a Nabiullina, 
_
Rusia produce el 8,9% del oro mundial, y en cuanto a reservas de oro ocupa el quinto lugar, con 2295 toneladas. Si Elvira Nabiullina no vendiera nuestra riqueza a diestro y siniestro, sino que comprara oro por rublos en el mercado interno, podríamos estar en el tercer lugar, por delante de Francia e Italia, con una perspectiva a largo plazo para superar a Alemania._

es una lástima que Putin apoye a esa idiota, y también que el rublo no esté vinculado al oro









The Bank of Russia's gold games


A cautionary tale




edwardslavsquat.substack.com





PD y para qué quieren el oro en Rusia?


----------



## Nefersen (26 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rumores de que la invasión de Taiwán es inminente.
> 
> Me parece un paso lógico e inevitable por parte de China. Si China se hace con Taiwán, podrá cortar el suministro de semiconductores a EEUU y la UE cuando quiera. Eso sería un jaque mate demasiado goloso. Veo muy poco probable que China no invada Taiwán a estas alturas.



Sin duda, aprovechar que la Otan está liada con Ucrania, un presidente incapaz en la Casa Blanca y unos generales woke en el Pentágono, son una serie de coincidencias que ofrecen a China una gran oportunidad, quizá única.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra es el pretexto para imponer dictaduras. El enfrentamiento directo llevaría al uso de nukes. Se busca la primera fase, en una suerte de guerra fría oficial y la imposición de un telón de acero, dentro y fuera de los países occidentales.
> Occidente no busca ganar guerras, busca negocio de guerra. Pero esta vez no están lejos de superar lineas rojas sin retorno.



El dominio y la subyugación de humano es el camino y el objetivo, cierto.

Pero el umbral de dolor siempre permitirá que la víctima sobreviva.

Seamos prosaicos y ejemplarizantes: el jurídico de la diputación de Albacete es crucial para sostener el Sistema, y a él no le van meter mano ni a los cientos de miles de políticos y funcis que mantienen la estructura. Por tanto, jamás menearán las bases, basta con que el personal no piense y trague, solo es necesario que esté postrado pero que respire.


----------



## niraj (26 Jun 2022)

Lo de esta gente es que ya parece enfermizo 
El video en el enlace, para los que les parezca mentira


t.me/SolovievLive/114018

[[Forwarded from Pull3]
[ Video ]
Las conversaciones del G7 durante la sesión de fotos también son sobre Putin.

Johnson: ¿con chaquetas? ¿Sin chaquetas? ¿Necesitas desnudarte?
Trudeau: esperemos a que se tomen las fotos. 
Johnson: todos tenemos que demostrar que somos más geniales que Putin.
Trudeau: haremos un espectáculo de Equitación con los pechos desnudos.
Von der Leyen: ¡Oh sí! Montar a caballo es lo mejor. 
Johnson: tenemos que mostrarles nuestros músculos pectorales.


----------



## Nefersen (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Blinken dice que Putin ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico en Ucrania.*
> El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, ha asegurado que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico en Ucrania, pese a los recientes avances del Ejército ruso en el este del país.
> 
> "*No confundamos la táctica con la estrategia*. Putin ya ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico, que era *terminar con la soberanía e independencia de Ucrania*, borrarla del mapa y subyugarla a Rusia", ha indicado en una entrevista con el canal CNN. Según Blinken, ahí es donde ya ha fracasado Putin porque una Ucrania soberana e independiente "tendrá mucho más recorrido que el que le queda a Putin".
> ...



El subnormal de Blinken, si Rusia conquistase toda Ucrania, declararía lo siguiente: " Putin ya ha fracasado en su objetivo estratégico, que era *terminar con la soberanía e independencia de Europa, *borrarla del mapa y subyugarla a Rusia. Ha tenido que conformarse con Ucrania"


----------



## Teuro (26 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Kremlin cree que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid avanzará hacia una declaración de guerra contra Rusia
> 
> 
> El ministro ruso de Exteriores sostiene que los europeos han elegido un camino que recuerda al que dio inicio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial
> ...



Claro, la OTAN es la responsable que Rusia no haya invadido y anexionado ya a Ucrania, Letonia, Lituania, Estonia. Haya borrado del mapa a Bosnia-Herzegobina, Croacia y Macedonia. Que China no invada Taiwan, que China no mande al medievo a Japón y que Corea del Norte invada y se anexione a Corea del Sur. Eso para empezar, un mundo mejor, dónde íbamos a parar.


----------



## Tails (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al final ficharán discapacitados y abuelos,,, Al tiempo.
> Señal de que ban vien...
> 
> El Ejército flexibiliza las normas sobre tatuajes en su lucha por conseguir nuevos reclutas
> ...




Estados unidos bajo el cociente intelectual mínimo para unirse al ejército


----------



## niraj (26 Jun 2022)

t.me/SolovievLive/114020

[Forwarded from Militarist]
[ Photo ]
Lituania planea vetar la decisión de la Comisión Europea de permitir el tránsito ilimitado de productos rusos a través de la UE. En este momento, la Comisión Europea está preparando un documento que le permite transportar cargas rusas bajo sanciones a Kaliningrado, es decir, "de Rusia a Rusia", pero a través del territorio de la Unión Europea.



t.me/rbc_ru/140262

Zakharova pide a Bruselas que responda "sin el estadounidense como apuntador"
La UE dicta las reglas a Lituania o Lituania a la Unión Europea, se preguntó la portavoz del Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cualquier día de estos la UE se va a hacer gárgaras. Por culpa de putillas de Washington como el Nauseda y su camarilla.
> 
> O puede que la cosa degenere y lleguemos a un punto al que muchos creen que no vamos a llegar, pero... está ahí.



La UE va a acordarse para siempre de haber admitido a los bálticos y demás morralla en la Unión.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2022)

Recordemos que el G7 lo componen:
La 2ª economía del mundo
La 4ª
La 5ª
La 8ª
La 10ª
La 12ª
La 15ª.

El verdadero G7 tendría que incorporar a China (economía número 1 del mundo), India (tercera), Rusia (Sexta), e Indonesia (Séptima).

En el G7, Francia, Gran Bretaña, Italia y Canadá, son absolutos impostores irrelevantes económicamente.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Y no llevan ni seis meses de guerra, los nazis aguantaron varios años. La historia se repite como parodia de sí misma.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Hasta el último europeo? del ridículo nunca se vuelve, así que, pa'lante...
> 
> La OTAN se ata los machos en el nuevo escenario de cumbre de Madrid
> y podría decidir el mayor despliegue militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría,
> ...



En circunstancias como estas, cualquier movimiento defensivo es un acto agresivo. Ellos sabrán lo que hacen pero si lo hacen que no se esperan tratados y buenas palabras, habrá fronteras de hierro y balas.


----------



## crocodile (26 Jun 2022)

Intel Slava Z:
Las declaraciones de la cumbre del G-7 sobre la preparación para el "apoyo ilimitado" de Ucrania recuerdan una vez más que:

1. En Ucrania, estamos luchando principalmente con Occidente colectivo, y Ucrania no es más que su herramienta. El ejército en Ucrania resuelve el problema de deteriorar esta herramienta y destruir los planes estratégicos de los Estados Unidos y sus satélites.

2. Estados Unidos continuará impulsando el curso de la guerra "hasta el último ucraniano". La charla sobre negociaciones en la etapa actual de la guerra es irrelevante.

“Hasta la fecha, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden operar solo 34 de los 108 obuses M777, los afilados han sido destruidos o están siendo reparados”. – El Interés Nacional

En Ucrania, se quejan de la mala calidad de los obuses estadounidenses M777, que se descomponen en la primera batalla.

Hoy, esta arma simplemente no es adecuada para un uso posterior, ya que requiere una reparación prolongada, escribe el periódico.

¡Así que vamos a ganar!


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Jun 2022)

Brotes verdes





__





Por el aumento de los alquileres, en EEUU permitirán que los ciudadanos duerman en sus autos | TN


La medida fue tomada para que no se vayan y dejen sin empleados a los comercios de la zona. Se trata de una prueba piloto y se implementará en primera medida en la ciudad de Salida, en el sur de Colorado.




tn.com.ar


----------



## alnitak (26 Jun 2022)

me da que se esta organizando un nuevo orden mundial, pero no el que los putos satanicos querian jajajaj

se ve un gran afecto


----------



## coscorron (26 Jun 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> No se qué datos tienes sobre consumo en términos reales y por ello no dudo de tu palabra (yo tampoco tengo esos datos).
> 
> Pero si tengo el de "terrazas llenas", me explico:
> 
> ...



Por desgracia el terrazallenismo en España no es indicador económico porque siempre estan llenas (o siempre alguien las ve llenas)...









El PIB creció un 0,2% en el primer trimestre de 2022, una décima menos de lo previsto, por el frenazo del consumo


El gasto de las familias sufre un retroceso del 2% frente al cuarto trimestre de 2021, dañado por la variante ómicron y por el impacto de la guerra en Ucrania y el paro del transporte




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Salamandra (26 Jun 2022)

Hasta ahora con un resquicio legal habían conseguido pagar los intereses de los famosos bonos rusos. Ahora les han quitado el resquicio legal.

Dicen que detrás del falso impago ruso deben llegar grandes juicios internacionales pero los bufetes no quieren encargarse del caso. Viva la justicia. ¿Y ahora qué?. Quien quiera cobrar va al banco de Rusia y cobra. Así que los tenedores de esos bonos no tienen más problema que el que ellos quieran crear y que quieren crear, claro, mucho más que cobrar.

Pero afectos de nuevas compras, del valor del rublo y demás ¿ que puede cambiar?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Jun 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham : Es Alemania , estupido
> Si Napoleon III no se hubiera opuesto al nombramiento del principe Leopoldo Hohenzollern al trono espanol tras la revolucion de 1868 que echo del trono a Isabel II no habria ocurrido la guerra franco - prusiana que dio origen al Imperio Aleman y la III Republica Francesa
> En 1871 Alemania se convertia en la potencia hegemonica de Europa . En 1914 Francia e Inglaterra se vengan .
> La muerte del archiduque Francisco Fernando , heredero al trono austro - hungaro en Sarajevo provoco el inicio de la I Guerra Mundial
> ...



Yo tengo la impresión de que lo que más temen los anglos es que vuelva a haber una alianza de facto entre Rusia y Prusia/Alemania como la hubo entre 1762-1892. Catalina de Rusia odiaba a Federico II y a éste no le gustaban nada los eslavos pero se repartieron Polonia tapandose la nariz. En el siglo XIX siempre fueron aliados, Bismarck tenía claro que el eje central de su política exterior tenía que ser la alianza con Rusia o como mínimo su neutralidad (Tratado de Reaseguro de 1887).

La culpa de no continuar con la política de amistad con Rusia la tuvo Guillermo II y los gobernantes rusos que se dejaron comprar por los agentes occidentales y acabaron entrando en una alianza contra-natura con la Francia de los masones en 1893....y el colmo del disparate fué el tratado de 1907 entre Rusia y el mismo UK que había instigado la guerra de 1905 y construido la flota japonesa en los astilleros ingleses.

Por cierto el acuerdo con Rusia fué en la misma línea que la "Entente Cordiale" con Francia,... en Europa el UK no estaba obligado a nada y fuera de Europa se aseguraban el corredor norte-sur en Africa y que los rusos se mantuvieran fuera de Afganistán y lejos de la India.... (tenía que llamarse Entente Mortale porque ese acuerdo fué lo que mas contribuyó al estallido de la I G.M.)


----------



## Caracalla (26 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo tengo la impresión de que lo que más temen los anglos es que vuelva a haber una alianza de facto entre Rusia y Prusia/Alemania como la hubo entre 1762-1892. Catalina de Rusia odiaba a Federico II y a éste no le gustaban nada los eslavos pero se repartieron Polonia tapandose la nariz. En el siglo XIX siempre fueron aliados, Bismarck tenía claro que el eje central de su política exterior tenía que ser la alianza con Rusia o como mínimo su neutralidad (Tratado de Reaseguro de 1887).
> 
> La culpa de no continuar con la política de amistad con Rusia la tuvo Guillermo II y los gobernantes rusos que se dejaron comprar por los agentes occidentales y acabaron entrando en una alianza contra-natura con la Francia de los masones en 1893....y el colmo del disparate fué el tratado de 1907 entre Rusia y el mismo UK que había instigado la guerra de 1905 y construido la flota japonesa en los astilleros ingleses.
> 
> Por cierto el acuerdo con Rusia fué en la misma línea que la "Entente Cordiale" con Francia,... en Europa el UK no estaba obligado a nada y fuera de Europa se aseguraban el corredor norte-sur en Africa y que los rusos se mantuvieran fuera de Afganistán y lejos de la India.... (tenía que llamarse Entente Mortale porque ese acuerdo fué lo que mas contribuyó al estallido de la I G.M.)



El que firma acuerdos con Anglo Sajones no puede recibir otro apelativo que subnormal.

El Anglo es el mal.


----------



## dabuti (26 Jun 2022)

NO AL AUMENTO DE GASTO DE LA OTAN por COLETARI.

La invisibilizada encuesta del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores a propósito de las opiniones que mantienen los ciudadanos de la UE, sobre determinadas cuestiones relacionadas con la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la guerra que mantienen ambos países desde hace cuatro meses, daba unos datos muy reveladores. Esos datos adquieren un valor especial en el contexto de la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid la próxima semana. Como sabemos, uno de los objetivos de la cumbre es lograr un amplio consenso respecto a la necesidad de aumentar el gasto militar de los países europeos de la OTAN.

Según este estudio que, como decimos, ha pasado desapercibido en la mayoría de los medios de comunicación españoles, el 38% de los europeos estarían en contra de ese aumento del presupuesto militar frente a un 32% que lo justificarían. Pero, si aterrizamos los datos en el Estado español, resulta que más de la mitad de los encuestados no estarían de acuerdo con atender lo que, en realidad, es básicamente una exigencia de los EE.UU. a los países europeos miembros de la Alianza.

El PSOE cuenta con el apoyo del PP para aumentar el gasto militar, pero, de intentarlo, se enfrentaría a su socio de gobierno y al resto de la izquierda del Congreso de la que depende. Por eso es tan importante invisibilizar la realidad de lo que opina la gente y tratar de que las protestas pacifistas previstas para la semana que viene en Madrid se traten como un problema de orden público. Los aparatos policiales y sus medios afines trabajan, de hecho, a pleno rendimiento para criminalizar las movilizaciones como denunciaba recientemente el periodista Miquel Ramos.

El supuesto consenso de la ciudadanía europea, aparentemente favorable al envío de armas a Ucrania para que pueda derrotar a Putin cueste lo que cueste, choca con los resultados de este estudio que nos dice que el 35% de los europeos están por la paz aunque ello signifique que Rusia no pierda la guerra y mantenga sus conquistas territoriales (cruciales además en términos geoestratégicos por su importancia industrial) en el Este de Ucrania. Solo el 22% defiende que la paz solo puede aceptarse tras la derrota del ejército ruso y su expulsión total de Ucrania. Es llamativo también otro dato: un 20% de los europeos teme que la guerra termine en una escalada nuclear y considera, por lo tanto, que es urgente lograr un alto el fuego cueste lo que cueste.

La encuesta europea señala también que las ciudadanías de las cuatro economías más importantes de la UE (Alemania, Francia, Italia y España), que son también países con mucha importancia en la estructura militar europea de la OTAN, son mayoritariamente pacifistas. En estos países (y también en Suecia) el 42% de los ciudadanos quiere que la guerra termine ya a cualquier coste, frente al 23% que entienden que la guerra debe prolongarse hasta la derrota de Rusia.

En lo que se refiere a los datos específicos que aporta la encuesta sobre España, es llamativo que más del 35% de la ciudadanía defiende las posiciones pacifistas frente al escaso 15% que se posiciona con las tesis del PSOE y el bloque de la derecha.

El estudio se ocupa también de la percepción ciudadana respecto a los efectos económicos de la guerra, una realidad cada vez más difícil de ocultar y sobre la que numerosos expertos en economía ponen el acento, apuntando ya al estallido de una grave crisis después del verano. Según la encuesta, el 60% de los europeos están convencidos de que las consecuencias económicas de la guerra serán severas para Europa. Aterrizando de nuevo en el Estado español aparece una particularidad llamativa que seguramente tiene que ver con las cifras tradicionales de desempleo. Aquí los ciudadanos son los más preocupados de la UE ante la posibilidad de perder su trabajo como consecuencia de la guerra.

Esta es la realidad que configura el contexto en el que Madrid recibe a la OTAN la semana que viene, con grandes medidas de seguridad y buena parte de la caverna mediática alertando sobre la llegada de los CDR de Catalunya, coordinados con brigadas anarquistas italianas, comandos gallegos, la kale borroka y Pablo Echenique dirigiendo los disturbios subido a lomos de Gabriel Rufián como el maestro golpeador de Mad Max. No se rían y lean La Razón si se atreven. Verán que casi no exagero.

Ante semejante panorama, el rechazo de aumentar el gasto militar, así como una posición crítica hacia una OTAN que sigue siendo un tapón para que en Europa haya una reflexión autónoma sobre una seguridad no dependiente de los EE.UU. y de sus lógicas geopolíticas de competición con China, pueden ser el mínimo común denominador para unas izquierdas que deben aportar proteínas ideológicas propias, frente a la derechización social que el belicismo de ciertas élites políticas y mediáticas suele provocar. Está visto que hay más margen del que parece en la estructura ideológica europea y además sería un suicidio para las izquierdas entregarse con las manos en la cabeza al falso consenso atlantista.


----------



## jabalino (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esos son la disidencia controlada, los diarreicos progres que pretenden desarmar a la gente que creen en cuentos de unicornios pacifistas. La verdadera disidencia son Pío Moa y la doctrina Carrero Blanco, antiOTAN pero realistas. Neutralidad total y desarrollo de España como potencia nuclear.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> NO AL AUMENTO DE GASTO DE LA OTAN por COLETARI.
> 
> La invisibilizada encuesta del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores a propósito de las opiniones que mantienen los ciudadanos de la UE, sobre determinadas cuestiones relacionadas con la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la guerra que mantienen ambos países desde hace cuatro meses, daba unos datos muy reveladores. Esos datos adquieren un valor especial en el contexto de la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid la próxima semana. Como sabemos, uno de los objetivos de la cumbre es lograr un amplio consenso respecto a la necesidad de aumentar el gasto militar de los países europeos de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Pero si este pájaro ha sido vicepresidente del gobierno de España, lo que diga es palabrería


----------



## Gotthard (26 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sin duda, aprovechar que la Otan está liada con Ucrania, un presidente incapaz en la Casa Blanca y unos generales woke en el Pentágono, son una serie de coincidencias que ofrecen a China una gran oportunidad, quizá única.



No tan woke, el comando naval del pacífico de la US Navy sorprendentemente no tiene ni siquiera una oficial de cuota en todo su cuartel general.

Me he mirado todo el staff y son todos tios con experiencia en su cometido, y no hay ni una mujer al mando de ninguna de sus escuadras de buques. Se ve que no es lo mismo jijijajear y rascarse el higo en el Pentagono firmando papelitos con casa pagada en Washington y cocteles todos los viernes pagados por los lobbies que vivir a tomar por culo en el cuartel general avanzado de Yokosuka, en Japón, bregando a diario con los aliados japoneses y coreanos y responsabilizandose de un teatro de operaciones que todo pinta a que se va a calentar mucho y hay que estar todo el dia de entrenamientos. Pues, eso, de Hawaii hasta las costas de Asia, ni una tia al mando.

USA tiene una flota muy reforzada en el Pacífico (7ª y 3ª Flotas) compuesto por 6 grupos de combate de portaaviones y 8 escuadrones de cruceros repartidos entre Yokosuka, Iwakuni, Guam, Pearl Harbour y San Diego), y un grupo de proyección anfibia liderado por 5 portaaeronaves tipo Tarawa con capacidad para cargar y desplegar la 3ª division de marines con todo el equipo pesado desde la isla de Okinawa en un tiempo mínimo. En Yokosuka siempre hay dos grupos de ataque de portaaviones preparados para entrar en combate.




Sin embargo en el comando naval de Europa esta liderado por una mujer y abundan las oficiales. Se ve que Rota o Sigonella, con sus playitas y clima privilegiado no es mal sitio para una empoderada de pro que le gusten los sitios exóticos.


----------



## Pedro12 (26 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Falta el vídeo (estaría bellísimo ciertamente) de cuando el "_perro zapador analógico_" (alias el "Boby") *mea encima* del "_robot digital Cobra 1600_".



Bueno, hay un video de uno de estos robots en Staritsa :


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (26 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Debemos hacerlo todo para aislar a Rusia": Charles Michel justifica la visita a Irán de Borrell*
> 
> "Hay una batalla en el campo de operaciones en Ucrania, pero también hay una batalla política en la arena internacional", dijo el presidente del Consejo Europeo.




Seguro que Borrell consigue que los iraníes abandonen a los rusos, quienes los han apoyado cuando todo Occidente les imponía sanciones criminales... Es que la EU inspira mucha confianza.


----------



## Julc (26 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



No sé, no me cuadra.
Unos 500.000 hombres al inicio del conflicto ¿y ya tienen que recurrir a ancianos?
O el ejército ucraniano ha sido masacrado o no era tan numeroso como los "ejpertos" nos cuentan.
Eso, o están enviando a los prescindibles al Donbas mientras mantienen a lo bueno en Odessa y Kiev.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jun 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Esos son la disidencia controlada, los diarreicos progres que pretenden desarmar a la gente que creen en cuentos de unicornios pacifistas. La verdadera disidencia son Pío Moa y la doctrina Carrero Blanco, antiOTAN pero realistas. Neutralidad total y desarrollo de España como potencia nuclear.



Exacto. Es tal como lo dices.


----------



## pemebe (26 Jun 2022)

Comentarios más valorados en el mundo (Y estos son subscriptores)

*Si las noticias de última hora de Kiev las escribe el corresponsal Luís Miguel Hurtado desde Estambul, ¿donde las ha leído este? *En mi opinión dar informaciones no contrastadas y sin citar las fuentes, no es una conducta profesional. ¿El libro de estilo de El Mundo o el Defensor del lector permiten este tipo de periodismo? Los suscriptores tenemos derecho a una información libre y veraz. Sr. Director necesitamos corresponsales de verdad y que estén en el lugar de la noticia o lo más cerca posible.

El desenlace será el siguiente: Ucrania se verá forzada a negociar porque ya no puede aguantar y porque será presionada antes del invierno cuando los europeos vean que las piedras que lanzan a Rusia rebotan y rompen sus cristaleras propias, Ucrania perderá el Donbass y tendrá una deuda monstruosa de todos los préstamos y armas y equipos "lend and lease", serán el próximo juguete roto y abandonado de USA y UK mientras estos se van cobrando la deuda y repartiéndose lo que quede de Ucrania. En breve veremos los últimos estertores de la UE y como esta se resquebraja. Los refugiados, para Europa, que los anglos te incitan a la pelea, te dan armas y ánimos. Los refugiados, eso si, que no vayan ni a USA ni a UK, solo interesa recoger el beneficio y no el estropicio generado lejos.

Cuanto más dure la guerra de Ucrania: Putin será el comodín (único responsable) que se utilizará para tapar la mala gestión económica de España, la UE, Reino Unido y EEUU en los últimos años. 

No comprendo por qué QUINIENTOS MILLONES DE EUROPEOS tenemos que ser REHENES NUCLEARES de un mediocre senil llamado Biden y del hatajo de traidores y vendidos que trabajan para él en Bruselas y las principales cancillerías de nuestro continente.

Rusia ya tiene lo que quería, no necesita avanzar. Ahora solo tienen que posicionarse defensivamente, y es Ucrania la que tiene que avanzar poniendo los muertos. Aquí es donde, o se negocia el reparto de territorios, o se enquista la guerra y se convierte en una sangría eterna durante años. Era obvio que en cuanto Rusia conquistara todo el Dombas retomaría los ataques a Kiev. Ahora toca posicionarse en el Este para no soltarlo nunca, y comenzar de nuevo por el Norte, y sobre todo el Sur. La próxima pieza de cacería de Rusia será el dominio del Mar Negro, para forzar una negociación lo mas rápidamente posible, Ucrania jamás querrá perder el acceso al mar, ahí se lo juega todo. Prepárate para presenciar una lucha encarnizada en el Sur, el Este ya está perdido para los restos, los Rusos ya no lo sueltan.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)

Putin no necesita tirar ni un solo ICBM


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>




Se ve claramente el maltrato por parte del ejercito rojo


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Ucrania la está invadiendo Rusia, a su gente la masacra su ejército. ....el hijoPutin es quien ha decidido esto. Ese hijo de puta que ha tomado el poder absoluto y se deshace de toda oposición.
> 
> 
> ¿Me explicais los putinianos por qué hablais en contra de Ucrania, país soberano que este tirano está arrasando?
> ...


----------



## Adriano II (26 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Seguro que Borrell consigue que los iraníes abandonen a los rusos, quienes los han apoyado cuando todo Occidente les imponía sanciones criminales... Es que la EU inspira mucha confianza.



Rusia les va a pasar 5 millones de toneladas de trigo siendo Irán un pais que suele tener revueltas por el precio del pan

Occidente lleva décadas dándoles por culo 

Suerte Borrell


----------



## JAGGER (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Los prorusos putinianos del foro entiendo que vivís en vuestra amada Rusia y no consumid ningún producto hecho gracias a países que apoyan al imperialismo americano.

Que asco dais con vuestras moralinas y vuestras mentiras


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A quien por cierto no se ha visto nunca protestar contra la OTAN es a VOX. Ni contra el imperialismo USA, de hecho son lo más pro USA que hay.
> 
> Al menos lo poco que queda de la izquierda organiza manifestaciones contra la OTAN, y con grandes dificultades trata de hacer llegar a la ciudadanía un discurso diferente al monolítico pro OTAN y pro guerra, propagado por los _mass-mierda _sin excepción.



Pues mirar qué cosas, aquí tenemos a los ultraderechistas más recalcitrantes ¿y qué tienen en su web ¡ay va!


*Rusia no es nuestro enemigo*

Autor de la entradaPor David Usero
Fecha de la entrada22 enero 2022









> El gobierno de Sanchez colabora con la OTAN en el conflicto de Ucrania para presionar a Rusia, movilizando nuestro ejército a miles de kilómetros, en vez de utilizarlo para proteger nuestras costas y fronteras. Nuestro ejército debe estar al servicio de España, no de la OTAN y sus guerras.
> 
> Rusia no es nuestro enemigo. La OTAN, dominada por EE.UU, únicamente busca debilitar la posición geopolítica del bloque europeo para mantenerse y potenciarse como la fuerza hegemónica en el mundo. Rusia es culturalmente un país europeo y es una pieza esencial para reconstruir la defensa del continente y abandonar la OTAN.



Fuente: Rusia no es nuestro enemigo - Web oficial España 2000

Vaya, vaya ¡que compañeros de viaje nos vamos encontrando por el camino! ...

¡Arriba España! y sí ¡Arriba Rusia!


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)

Esto es el pacto semáforo


----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Comentarios más valorados en el mundo (Y estos son subscriptores)
> 
> *Si las noticias de última hora de Kiev las escribe el corresponsal Luís Miguel Hurtado desde Estambul, ¿donde las ha leído este? *En mi opinión dar informaciones no contrastadas y sin citar las fuentes, no es una conducta profesional. ¿El libro de estilo de El Mundo o el Defensor del lector permiten este tipo de periodismo? Los suscriptores tenemos derecho a una información libre y veraz. Sr. Director necesitamos corresponsales de verdad y que estén en el lugar de la noticia o lo más cerca posible.
> 
> ...



Comentarios en el ABC.

No son los líderes mundiales. Eso es como decir que a la coronación de Jorge V como emperador de la India asistieron los líderes mundiales....asistieron el gobierno británico y los maharajas de La India británica...eso es todo. Pues igual. (usario premium)

Ah, ,me gustaría saber cuándo vais a publicar la prohibición de la oposición ucraniana hace días. Les han robado todo, y no me refiero solo al dinero. Oposición de la que el lider lleva 1 año encerrado por orden de Zelenski. 

Rusia podría haber reducido la capital de Ucrania a cenizas a lo Dresde con coste cero de bajas. En su lugar ha permitido que todos los líderes europeos se fuesen a hacer selfies allí con el personaje de moda del momento. Mientras tanto todos los líderes han insultado a líder de Rusia con acusaciones gravísimas sin que este se haya dignado a contestar. 

El bombardeo de Kiev es claramente una advertencia contra el ataque, por parte de Ucrania, a civiles rusos lejos de la zona de contacto.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero si este pájaro ha sido vicepresidente del gobierno de España, lo que diga es palabrería



Pues si lo suyo es palabrería, qué decir de PP VOZ Ca PSOE...


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Putin no quería OTAN en sus fronteras y está consiguiendo la mayor concentración de fuerzas de la OTAN en sus fronteras. Un genio.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (27 Jun 2022)

*Cuenta atrás: Lituania veta el levantamiento del bloqueo de Kaliningrado* 

- Fuentes rusas: el plan B está ahora sobre la mesa
Lituania también cierra la tubería de F.A.

26/06/2022 - 23:09 en el Mar Báltico, Temas principales, Mar Báltico.

Las tensiones en el Mar Báltico aumentan después de que Lituania anunciara que vetará la decisión de la Comisión Europea de levantar el bloqueo de Kaliningrado mediante la creación de un "corredor especial".

*La situación en la frontera ruso-bielorrusa es ahora muy tensa. Debido al bloqueo en Lituania, ya se han reunido en la frontera un gran número de camiones rusos y no sólo rusos. Según las estadísticas facilitadas por el Comité de Fronteras de Bielorrusia, más de 2.000 camiones esperan salir hacia Lituania con destino final a Kaliningrado.

Además, hay informes de que Lituania también está planeando cortar el suministro de gas al enclave ruso, lo que supone una presión aún mayor para Moscú.

Esto puede ocurrir bloqueando el oleoducto Minsk-Vilnius-Kaunas-Kalingrado, que atraviesa el territorio lituano. La "parada" se justificará por las sanciones de la UE.*

Fuentes militares rusas comentaron esto. Todo está a favor de Rusia. No hay que olvidar que a principios del mes pasado *el Parlamento lituano designó oficialmente a Rusia como país terrorista por unanimidad.* Así que no se echará atrás fácilmente".

En este contexto, también son problemáticas las palabras de la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, M. Zakharova, que habló de una "respuesta práctica, no sólo diplomática" a Lituania.

El veto de Lituania al levantamiento del bloqueo de Kaliningrado

El eurodiputado lituano Petras Austrevicius declaró que Lituania tiene la intención de vetar una decisión de la Comisión Europea que pondría fin a la suspensión del comercio terrestre de su país con Kaliningrado.

Al mismo tiempo, *el Presidente lituano Gitanas Nauseda anunció que ha decidido no hacer concesiones a Rusia en la cuestión del tránsito en la región de Kaliningrado*, subrayando que Lituania actuará de acuerdo con sus propios intereses y los de la UE.

"Lituania debe mantener y seguirá manteniendo el control sobre las mercancías que se transportan a través de su territorio y no se puede hablar de ningún "corredor"", dijo el Presidente lituano Gitanas Nauseda.

El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, subrayó que su país báltico "debe" e "impondrá" sanciones de la UE a los productos rusos, en medio de la dura retórica de Moscú sobre las recientes restricciones de Vilnius que afectan al enclave ruso de Kaliningrado.

"Está absolutamente claro que Lituania debe aplicar y aplicará las sanciones de la UE", dijo Nauseda a través de Facebook.

"Lituania debe mantener y mantendrá el control sobre las mercancías transportadas a través de su territorio y no se puede hablar de "corredores" ni pensar en rebajar la categoría de Rusia en respuesta a las amenazas del Kremlin".

"El gobierno debe iniciar urgentemente consultas con la Comisión Europea para que la aplicación de las sanciones no perjudique los intereses de Lituania ni los acuerdos internacionales", dijo Naousenda. "Sólo actuando juntos conseguiremos que las sanciones sean dolorosas para el país agresor".

La primera ministra lituana, Ingrida Simonyte, dijo que era "irónico escuchar la retórica sobre las supuestas violaciones de los tratados internacionales" por parte de Rusia, a la que acusó de violar "probablemente todos los tratados internacionales".

El 21 de junio, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia declaró que el embajador de la UE en Moscú, Marcus Enderer, había sido informado de lo "inaceptable de tales acciones" y advirtió de que "se tomarán represalias" si las restricciones no se levantan inmediatamente.

Analista ruso: Lituania busca un conflicto militar entre Rusia y la OTAN

*"La declaración de las autoridades lituanas sobre la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías rusas a través del territorio de su país hacia Kaliningrado podría provocar un conflicto militar directo entre la Federación Rusa y la OTAN"*, subrayó Marat Bashirov.

La Comisión Europea está preparando un documento que permite a Rusia transportar mercancías sancionadas en la región de Kaliningrado a través del territorio de la Unión Europea. Sin embargo, Lituania ha anunciado su intención de vetar esta decisión.

"No, no es su decisión, se les dijo y lo dicen. Ahora que el juego preventivo ha comenzado, el tiempo se ha convertido en un factor clave para la supervivencia de nuestros occidentales y las élites. Vamos por delante en el Donbass y ellos tienen que ponerse al día.

Ahora han decidido sorprendernos con el asunto de Kaliningrado: están estableciendo un bloqueo y provocando una acción militar. Y luego está China mirando a Taiwán de frente.

Tic-tac, tic-tac. Pero realmente espero que el plan B esté ya sobre la mesa", dijo Bashirov.

Peskov: se discuten las represalias contra Lituania 

*El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, afirmó que Rusia sigue estudiando medidas de represalia contra Lituania* por bloquear el transporte de bienes y mercancías al enclave ruso de Kaliningrado.

"Se están preparando medidas. Después de sopesar cuidadosamente todo, hablaremos. No nos centramos en medidas específicas y no hay ningún plazo. Nuestro principal problema es responder a estas restricciones. Cuando estemos preparados, lo anunciaremos", subrayó Peskov, señalando que se trata de que Rusia responda a estas acciones inamistosas de Lituania.

Dijo que el bloqueo de Kaliningrado va en contra de los acuerdos firmados y que no se pueden aplicar sanciones

Aντίστροφη μέτρηση: Βέτο Λιθουανίας στην άρση αποκλεισμού του Καλίνιν


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De hecho lo que pones en negrita en tu comentario de 2019 es pura ideología _neocon. _Y tras lo visto en Melilla, y sobre todo que ante tal crimen Antonio con total desfachatez poco menos que felicite a Marruecos, no invita al optimismo, más bien empieza a asustar. ¿Ya se acabó el BLM?, ¿ya no toca?, o como va esto.
> 
> Es que ya ni tratan de maquillar o disimular sus mentiras y manipulaciones. Mienten a la puta cara convencidos de que la gente es imbécil.



Ideología 'Neo-con', ideología de izquierdas suave o dura, ideología de derechas... ideología. La puta verdad es que somos personas todos. Y la mayoría no querrá meterse en líos, salvo que sea joven e ingenuo y lleno de hormonas y le atraiga el follón, pues desconoce casi todo en la vida y se deja deslumbrar por espejismos. En algún momento todos hemos sido así. Luego, los años y la experiencia, a veces, te hace reflexionar y ver un poco más allá... o te hace cobarde y egoísta, a saber, que Dios juzgue a cada cual, esa no es mi tarea ni mi derecho.

La gente no es que sea imbécil. La gente es eso, gente. Y luego estamos los que somos capaces de alcanzar una percepción que a ellos se les escapa. Y no es que seamos mejores necesariamente, sino que la vida nos dio duro y eso nos hizo pararnos y reflexionar.

Las ideologías son todas una mierda putrefacta cubierta de un lindo papel de regalo. Tanto las de derechas como las de izquierdas, lo mismo las del centro. Lo que de verdad importa, es que todos somos personas. Que todos queremos a nuestros allegados. Que amamos a nuestros amigos y despreciamos la traición. Que todos sangramos con la misma sangre y todos sentimos dolor, y desánimo, y tristeza, y frustración. Y también la alegría y la esperanza. Y sabemos reír y llorar, da igual que seamos españoles, que rusos o ucranianos, e incluso un inglés. Pero luego están los que estando arriba, en lugar de trabajar por lo que es importante, se dedican a enfrentarse por un asiento en el poder y el privilegio. Y lavan las cabezas de esas pobres gentes para que les sirvan de ariete de forma indolente. Ideologías.

¿Alguna vez entenderemos que primero somos personas? las ideologías solo son 'cantos de sirena'.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Se reportan potentes explosiones en Kharkov hace media hora


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los prorusos putinianos del foro entiendo que vivís en vuestra amada Rusia y no consumid ningún producto hecho gracias a países que apoyan al imperialismo americano.
> 
> Que asco dais con vuestras moralinas y vuestras mentiras



No, la mayoría no vive en Rusia, la cuestión es que RT ha hecho mucho daño, llevan contando gilipolleces desde hace ni se sabe, diciéndole a cada uno lo que deseaba escuchar.
Es por eso, la razón de lo que vemos en este hijo, nada importante, a fin de cuentas


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Jun 2022)

brotal






Economía: - BLINKEN DICE QUE LA NEGATIVA DE LOS PAÍSES DEL G7 A IMPORTAR ORO DE RUSIA LO PRIVARÍA DE APROXIMADAMENTE $ 19 000 millones/AÑO


Traducción: China e India comprarán el doble con un 25 % de descuento




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sin duda, aprovechar que la Otan está liada con Ucrania, un presidente incapaz en la Casa Blanca y unos generales woke en el Pentágono, son una serie de coincidencias que ofrecen a China una gran oportunidad, quizá única.



No es ninguna oportunidad, es una trampa.


----------



## Adriano II (27 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No es ninguna oportunidad, es una trampa.



China no tiene prisa con Taiwan

Se han puesto como fecha límite 2047 (faltan 25 años) y cada día que pasa ellos son más fuertes en todos los sentidos y USA más débil 

No hay prisa


----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Comentarios en el ABC.
> 
> No son los líderes mundiales. Eso es como decir que a la coronación de Jorge V como emperador de la India asistieron los líderes mundiales....asistieron el gobierno británico y los maharajas de La India británica...eso es todo. Pues igual. (usario premium)
> 
> ...



Comentarios en el Pais

El gran 'caldero' de Lisichansk también se ha cerrado. A pesar de la todavía necesaria limpieza de la ciudad y de dos o tres pequeños pueblos, se puede afirmar que la antigua provincia ucraniana de Luhansk, ahora la República Popular de Lugansk, ha sido liberada de Ucrania. En el lado ruso, unos 30-40 Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (BTG) han estado involucrados en toda la operación. La mayoría de ellos ahora pueden reabastecerse y descansar para luego usarse en otro lugar. 

En tiempos donde es imprescindible luchar contra el cambio climático Europa vuelve al carbón.No sería mejor tener nuestra política exterior enfocada hacia la paz en vez de embarcarnos en cada majadería que se les ocurra a Rusia y USA?

¿Cómo? ¿Todavía no se ha rendido Putin?
Quizás mañana. (ironía off)

India ha multiplicado por 50 sus importaciones de petróleo de Rusia, desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania. ¿Pero no decían los listos de la UE que Rusia no podría vender su petroleo a nadie? La India obtiene petróleo barato porque nosotros hemos preferido pagarlo caro, esa es la realidad. No somos tontos, somos lo siguiente.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Red Star (27 Jun 2022)

China: si EE.UU impone sanciones como a Rusia recuperaremos TSMC


China responde a EE.UU y avisa: si hay sanciones tipo las de Rusia tendrán que recuperar TSMC. ¿Guerra inminente por los chips?




elchapuzasinformatico.com





Lo que os decía. China no dejará que TSMC transfiera su infraestructura a EEUU. China invadirá Taiwán para asegurarse el quasi-monopolio en el suministro de semiconductores. Es una decisión estratégica. Si yo fuera la presidenta de China no dejaría escapar esta oportunidad e invadiría Taiwán ahora mismo. Cortar el suministro de chips a EEUU y la UE acabaría con la hegemonía occidental.

Acordaos de estas palabras proféticas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

en *África*, actualmente, *hay* alrededor de 25 conflictos y *guerras* africanas que afectan a millones de personas.

¿ por qué los gays y resto de wokes apoyan la defensa de las fronteras de Ucrania y no las de Europa ?

¿ por qué la misma gente que le parece bien enviar armas para matar a otros europeos en una guerra civil haciendo creer que son incompatibles ...pretende llenar Europa de africanos que pertenecen a otra civilización y sí que son completamente incompatibles ?

¿ acaso no se dan cuenta que es sólo cuestión de tiempo que todo reviente ?







*Conflictos actuales en África: ¿cómo afectan a sus habitantes?*
Te hablamos de algunos de los conflictos actuales en África y de cómo afectan directamente a sus habitantes y a su salud y sus vidas.




eacnur.org
.

*Qué es exactamente el movimiento woke y de dónde proviene*
La palabra "woke" ha estado asociada en las últimas décadas con diferentes movimientos en contra de las injusticas sociales. ¿Qué significa exactamente?
cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## la mano negra (27 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan potentes explosiones en Kharkov hace media hora



No se preocupen ustedes . Probablemente estén de verbena en el pueblo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Sus palabras sin duda hieren a los iraníes. No se equivoque con Irán, las mujeres van a la universidad, son diputadas en el Parlamento y respetadas profesionalmente, algunas con gran renombre internacional como la arquitecta recientemente fallecida Zaha Hadid.

No es lo mismo Arabia Saudita que Irán o Turquía donde más del 90% de los turcos son musulmanes
Así que no hay problema en enviar una delegación dirigida por una mujer a esos países.

Le dejo algo bonito, una de las obras de Zara Hadid

Y edito para añadir:
Estoy hasta la mismísima cofia de tener que estar defendiendo a las mujeres porque no me gustan las feministas ni llevar ninguna bandera feminista, pero créame, la misoginia de este foro es nauseabunda y no me queda más remedio que intervenir. A veces ustedes parecen salidos de la caverna más profunda, a estas alturas, por dios, 
El género NO es importante, no lo es y para ustedes parece todo un mundo. Qué atraso, por dios.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jun 2022)

ya no hablan de esta mierda por la tele


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> *Cuenta atrás: Lituania veta el levantamiento del bloqueo de Kaliningrado*
> 
> - Fuentes rusas: el plan B está ahora sobre la mesa
> Lituania también cierra la tubería de F.A.
> ...



Es evidente que Lituania está recibiendo órdenes de Washington para sacrificarse como un peón en el tablero. Interrumpir las mercancías es grave, pero se pueden sustituir por vía marítima. Pero el corte de gas es una provocación insoslayable. Obligaría a Rusia a tener que intervenir militarmente.

Las acciones usanas parecen claramente destinadas a provocar un incidente que les permita invocar el artículo 5 y forzar a toda Europa a involucrarse en una III guerra mundial.

Por otro lado, la retórica otánica respecto a China apuntan a que desean que ésta potencia se una al "eje del mal."

Occidente está en estos momentos controlado por dementes o por suicidas.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Seguro que Borrell consigue que los iraníes abandonen a los rusos, quienes los han apoyado cuando todo Occidente les imponía sanciones criminales... Es que la EU inspira mucha confianza.



El problema es que la UE no tiene nada que ofrecer.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sus palabras sin duda hieren a los iraníes. No se equivoque con Irán, las mujeres van a la universidad, son diputadas en el Parlamento y respetadas profesionalmente, algunas con gran renombre internacional como la arquitecta recientemente fallecida Zaha Hadid.
> 
> No es lo mismo Arabia Saudita que Irán o Turquía donde más del 90% de los turcos son musulmanes
> Así que no hay problema en enviar una delegación dirigida por una mujer a esos países.
> ...



Zaha Hadid -no Zara-, nació en Bagdad antes de le Revolución, pero pasó la mayor parte de su vida en Londres que es donde estudió arquitectura y desarrolló su carrera.


Si lo que quieres es un ejemplo de la importancia de la mujer en el mundo islámico, es mejor Benazir Bhutto.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema es que la UE no tiene nada que ofrecer.



Ése es el primer problema. El segundo, es que los iraníes saben muy bien que negociar con EU es irrelevante, porque harán lo que les sea ordenado por Washington. Hace años llegaron a muchos acuerdos y, a una orden del Imperio, todos volvieron a cortar relaciones unilateralmente, en violación de todos los acuerdos firmados. 

Dudo mucho que a Borrell lo reciba siquiera un ministro. Lo tratarán como la rata repugnante y rastrera que es.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> *Cuenta atrás: Lituania veta el levantamiento del bloqueo de Kaliningrado*
> 
> - Fuentes rusas: el plan B está ahora sobre la mesa
> Lituania también cierra la tubería de F.A.
> ...



La verdad, hay países que no merecen el derecho a la existencia (como país, no hablo de personas).
Y Lituania es uno de los avanzados de la lista.
Méritos históricos tienen.

*El rápido Holocausto lituano contado en pocas palabras*
*«La solución final -el exterminio físico sistemático de las comunidades judías una detrás de otra- empezó en Lituania».
Dina Porat* 
_Las matanzas en Lituania, con la ayuda de los verdugos voluntarios de Hitler que encontraron en este país los alemanes comenzaron muy pronto_

*ENCICLOPEDIA DEL HOLOCAUSTO
LITUANIA*
Lituania | Enciclopedia del Holocausto. 
_Los *lituanos* causaron violentos disturbios contra los judíos poco antes e inmediatamente después de la llegada de las fuerzas alemanas. En junio y julio de 1941, destacamentos de los Einsatzgruppen (equipos móviles de matanza) alemanes, junto con auxiliares de *Lituania*, comenzaron a asesinar a los judíos de *Lituania*._


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues mirar qué cosas, aquí tenemos a los ultraderechistas más recalcitrantes ¿y qué tienen en su web ¡ay va!
> 
> 
> *Rusia no es nuestro enemigo*
> ...


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

¿Qué fue lo que te pasó en Camboya que te llevó a esa reflexión?


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jun 2022)

Gitanas Nauseda, el padre del presidente lituano acertó de lleno poniéndole el nombre a ese tío.

Saludos.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ése es el primer problema. El segundo, es que los iraníes saben muy bien que negociar con EU es irrelevante, porque harán lo que les sea ordenado por Washington. Hace años llegaron a muchos acuerdos, y a una orden del Imperio, todos volvieron a cortar relaciones.
> 
> Dudo mucho que a Borrell lo reciba siquiera un ministro. Lo tratarán como la rata repugnante que es.



La UE la única manera de recuperar credibilidad es tener una política independiente aunque sea contraria a EEUU


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE la única manera de recuperar credibilidad es tener una política independiente aunque sea contraria a EEUU



Lo cual es imposible, pues es una colonia usana ocupada militarmente.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

Bueno pues ya tenemos tontoa premium y se llaman las vomitos bálticos! 

Ahora veremos si loa gusanos mueven un dedo por estos peones


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

O sea, ¿cómo si respetasen tu intimidad incluso en esas circunstancias, no intervenir si no se lo pides?

(Tengo mucho interés porque me encantaría pasar algún año allí. ¿Crees que es aconsejable para un viejo? )


----------



## quinciri (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE la única manera de recuperar credibilidad es tener una política independiente aunque sea contraria a EEUU





Nos pastorean con singular descaro.
Y el personal tragando con lo que cada vez más parece una puta burla.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> La *primera ministra lituana*, Ingrida Simonyte, dijo que era "irónico escuchar la retórica sobre las supuestas violaciones de los tratados internacionales" por parte de Rusia, a la que acusó de violar "probablemente todos los tratados internacionales".




Charos que jamás se rompieron ni una uña sobre el terreno, condenado a su país a la guerra y la destrucción.

¿Están locos los lituanos generando un _casus belli_ con Rusia ?  

Esto tiene un olor a "Primera Guerra Mundial 2.0" por como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos que tira para atrás.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (27 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y encima el puto cabron del nazi lloriqueando acojonado, que le metan pena de muerte, es una basura. Me hierve la sangre



Con independencia de lo hp que haya sido a mí me dio la impresión de que ese fulano está psicologicamente destrozado. 
Los bombardeos diarios son terribles, y la guerra en general. La guerra destruye a las personas.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> *Cuenta atrás: Lituania veta el levantamiento del bloqueo de Kaliningrado*
> 
> - Fuentes rusas: el plan B está ahora sobre la mesa
> Lituania también cierra la tubería de F.A.
> ...



La OTAN espera que Rusia haga con Lituania lo que tenían planeado para los rusos si les salía bien lo de Ucrania. Personalmente espero que Gitanas Nauseda tenga un desgraciado accidente y el sucesor no sea tan estúpido como el actual mandamás. De no tener un accidente o una iluminación mariana la cosa podría ponerse realmente fea.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Occidente está en estos momentos controlado por dementes o por suicidas.




Pienso del mismo modo, y lo terrible es que gran parte de la gente no toma perspectiva de lo que se viene (obviamente leen poco de Historia y no tienen en claro cómo empiezan y a dónde terminan estas cosas).

Y peor aún... Rusia o Putin a Europa NO LE HABIA HECHO NADA !!!, pero nada de nada (salvo suministrarle energía y materias primas baratas). Pese a ello, queda Europa envuelta en una jugarreta que SOLO BENEFICIA (si es que beneficia a la larga) a EE.UU., pero nada tiene que ver con los intereses europeos.

Alguien que explique (intente explicar más bien porque NO PODRA), en qué beneficia la provocación lituana a los intereses de Europa, incluso de la misma Ucrania.

Entiendo que hay rencores históricos de Lituania contra Rusia (más bien la URSS si vamos al caso), lo entiendo. Pero esta provocación ya pone al borde de la muerte, no solo a la juventud lituana (que por ahí tiene ganas de mancharse con sangre rusa), pero puede arrastrar a jóvenes franceses, alemanes, belgas, holandeses, italianos y ESPAÑOLES.

¿En serio que queremos perder hijos porque a los lituanos se les ocurrió suicidarse para hacerle el juego a la manipulación norteamericana?

¿De veras que Rusia nos "molestó tanto", que tenemos que llevar al mundo al borde de una conflagración que puede terminar en una guerra nuclear -donde Europa queda al medio-?

Están todos locos, o son todos dementes, como se pregunta Nefersen.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sus palabras sin duda hieren a los iraníes. No se equivoque con Irán, las mujeres van a la universidad, son diputadas en el Parlamento y respetadas profesionalmente, algunas con gran renombre internacional como la arquitecta recientemente fallecida Zaha Hadid.
> 
> No es lo mismo Arabia Saudita que Irán o Turquía donde más del 90% de los turcos son musulmanes
> Así que no hay problema en enviar una delegación dirigida por una mujer a esos países.
> ...



Disiento, el género es importantísimo, no es lo mismo llevar unos gallumbos de lona de vela que unos de seda. El sexo, dependiendo de para qué cosas también tiene importancia. de hecho las diferencia morfológicas entre los miembros de distintos sexos de las diversas especias así lo demuestran, fisiológicamente el sexo importa mucho.
Respecto a las labores intelectuales eso ya es asunto que queda por estudiar si alguna vez la especie humana pasa de su adolescencia social y empieza a funcionar como la especie racional que se supone que es.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

He conseguido una foto de la *primera ministra lituana*, Ingrida Simonyte para quien no la conozca:


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pienso del mismo modo, y lo terrible es que gran parte de la gente no toma perspectiva de lo que se viene (obviamente leen poco de Historia y no tienen en claro cómo empiezan y a dónde terminan estas cosas).
> 
> Y peor aún... Rusia o Putin a Europa NO LE HABIA HECHO NADA !!!, pero nada de nada (salvo suministrarle energía y materias primas baratas). Pese a ello, queda Europa envuelta en una jugarreta que SOLO BENEFICIA (si es que beneficia a la larga) a EE.UU., pero nada tiene que ver con los intereses europeos.
> 
> ...



Cuando el mundo está lleno de gente como tú, con un pensamiento totalmente desconectado de la realidad, entonces es cuando estamos en peligro. Y por desgracia ese es el mundo en el que me ha tocado vivir.

Por curiosidad ¿como sería esa supuesta guerra de la que hablas?


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Por curiosidad ¿como sería esa supuesta guerra de la que hablas?




Al paso que vamos ni falta hace contestarte, la leerás en la prensa del Lunes un día de estos.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Al paso que vamos ni falta hace contestarte, la leerás en la prensa del Lunes un día de estos.



Yo, a diferencia de ti, ya he leido lo que pasaría.

Por eso te pregunto como sería en tu pensamiento.

PD: No leo la prensa.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## raptors (27 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero porque no le han ejecutado en el acto a ese gusano.?




*En caso de que se confirme la identidad..*. y ver a ese sujeto como reacciona al ser capturado... tuve u_n "Schadenfreude..."_ o como dice _lisa simpson_ que es un término alemán que significa:.. _alegrarse por el sufrimiento de otros.._.


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No tan woke, el comando naval del pacífico de la US Navy sorprendentemente no tiene ni siquiera una oficial de cuota en todo su cuartel general.
> 
> Me he mirado todo el staff y son todos tios con experiencia en su cometido, y no hay ni una mujer al mando de ninguna de sus escuadras de buques. Se ve que no es lo mismo jijijajear y rascarse el higo en el Pentagono firmando papelitos con casa pagada en Washington y cocteles todos los viernes pagados por los lobbies que vivir a tomar por culo en el cuartel general avanzado de Yokosuka, en Japón, bregando a diario con los aliados japoneses y coreanos y responsabilizandose de un teatro de operaciones que todo pinta a que se va a calentar mucho y hay que estar todo el dia de entrenamientos. Pues, eso, de Hawaii hasta las costas de Asia, ni una tia al mando.
> 
> ...




Otro imbécil que se cree que las mujeres solo estamos en el mundo de adorno, como si la madre naturaleza no supiera lo que hace.
Tu mamá y abuela estarán encantadas de que digas esas lindezas. 
Diciendo esa sarta de estupideces justificáis a las piradas de las feministas. Panda de bobos.
Al puto ignore por zopenco


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Si la oferta negociadora es interesante, les importará nada que la lleve una mujer. ¿Desde cuándo el dinero discrimina por género?
No son tontos


----------



## raptors (27 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La verdad, hay países que no merecen el derecho a la existencia (como país, no hablo de personas).
> Y Lituania es uno de los avanzados de la lista.
> Méritos históricos tienen.
> 
> ...




*A decir de algunos..* Los nazis se asombraron al ver que los lituanos se comportaban de manera más cruel que los propios nazis...









El exterminio de los judíos de los países bálticos


Al producirse la invasión alemana en junio de 1941, vivían en Lituania alrededor de 220.000 judíos. Apenas comenzada la invasión, y todavía antes de que llegaran los alemanes, los lituanos antisemitas atacaron a los judíos. Éstas acciones continuaron más tarde, alentadas por los alemanes, y en...




www.yadvashem.org






> _"La entrada de los alemanes en Lituania estuvo acompañada de maltratos, saqueos, violaciones y asesinatos de miles de judíos, realizados por los mismos lituanos..."_


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El dominio y la subyugación de humano es el camino y el objetivo, cierto.
> 
> Pero el umbral de dolor siempre permitirá que la víctima sobreviva.
> 
> Seamos prosaicos y ejemplarizantes: el jurídico de la diputación de Albacete es crucial para sostener el Sistema, y a él no le van meter mano ni a los cientos de miles de políticos y funcis que mantienen la estructura. Por tanto, jamás menearán las bases, basta con que el personal no piense y trague, solo es necesario que esté postrado pero que respire.



Quiero incidir en este asunto.

Sé que muchos os gustaría un conflicto ampliado del mal pronóstico, con la OTAN en guerra directa.

Nada de lo que ocurra jamás cambiará la estructura social establecida.

Cualquier planteamiento a futuro pasa por cambios no rupturistas en occidente con lo actual.

Cada día más pobres y más sometidos, pero nada de guerras globales, nos vale la guerra híbrida actual.


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Disiento, el género es importantísimo, no es lo mismo llevar unos gallumbos de lona de vela que unos de seda. El sexo, dependiendo de para qué cosas también tiene importancia. de hecho las diferencia morfológicas entre los miembros de distintos sexos de las diversas especias así lo demuestran, fisiológicamente el sexo importa mucho.
> Respecto a las labores intelectuales eso ya es asunto que queda por estudiar si alguna vez la especie humana pasa de su adolescencia social y empieza a funcionar como la especie racional que se supone que es.



Disculpas por el debate off topic, pueden saltárselo y harán bien 

Cada ser humano tiene su lista de valores, su forma de verse a sí mismo y de relacionarse con su entorno. 
En cuanto a mi lista de valores la apariencia externa es poco relevante. Las personas más inteligentes que he conocido son humildes y de aspecto absolutamente normal. Y la persona más inteligente que he conocido es, con diferencia, una mujer.

A mi misma me veo como un ser humano y el hecho de ser mujer es tan secundario para mí como ser rubia, morena, alta o baja. Entiendo que para cada persona es diferente el modo de percibirse y de relacionarse con los demás. Conozco personas que valoran muchísimo la apariencia externa y/o el hecho de ser varón o hembra. Para mí no son importantes en absoluto, son secundarios.

Su comentario deriva a la práctica sexual, actividad que se lleva a cabo con cualquier pareja o grupo, incluso en solitario, se tenga el género que se tenga, no veo que afecte a este debate. Además la mayor parte de nuestra vida no estamos practicando sexo, por más placentero que sea, sino volcados en otras actividades.

Para mí el género es secundario. Créame, es realmente molesto que solamente por tu aspecto externo te cataloguen como imbécil antes siquiera de haber tenido ocasión de hablar. Y eso un día y otro día y año tras año. Es cansino el tema, de verdad, aburre tener que demostrar a cada paso que eres un ser humano capaz de razonar.

Me molesta tener que reivindicar lo obvio, abomino hacerlo. Odio debatir este tema, por absurdo.
No tengo por qué aguantar esta historia en un foro, las mentes obtusas se van al ignore y punto.


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

He tenido que sofocar la carcajada varias veces para no despertar la casa.

Ella se lo canta todo, la segunda voz, los coros... incluso con variaciones (speedy gonzales) y ese compás...

Desde hoy, una de mis versiones favoritas.

Pá comérsela.


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Disculpas por el debate off topic, pueden saltárselo y harán bien
> 
> Cada ser humano tiene su lista de valores, su forma de verse a sí mismo y de relacionarse con su entorno.
> En cuanto a mi lista de valores la apariencia externa es poco relevante. Las personas más inteligentes que he conocido son humildes y de aspecto absolutamente normal. Y la persona más inteligente que he conocido es, con diferencia, una mujer.
> ...


----------



## jabalino (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No te la vas a coger, betazo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"


El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...




www.elmundo.es





Me pregunto si Largo Caballero y Negrín estuviesen en el gobierno de España actualmente ...

¿ apoyarían a Rusia o a Ucrania ?


El Gobierno de Largo Caballero ordenó el traslado del 72 por ciento de las reservas de oro del Banco de España a Cartagena, para su posterior envío a la Unión Soviética. El Frente Popular eligió Cartagena como puerto de salida por sus grandes cualidades defensivas como principal base naval de la II República, por su situación estratégica en el Mediterráneo y por su condición de zona de retaguardia, alejada del frente de guerra.
Las fuerzas de seguridad trasladaron en cajas de madera las reservas de oro a la Estación del Mediodía de Madrid (actual Atocha). Desde allí, el oro del Banco de España viajó en tren hasta Cartagena, escoltado por las Brigadas Motorizadas del Partido Socialista (PSOE). Una vez en Cartagena, el oro del Banco de España quedó almacenado en el polvorín de La Algameca.
El presidente de la URSS, Josif Stalin, encargó al jefe de los servicios de inteligencia soviéticos en España, Alexander Orlov, la organización del traslado de las reservas de oro a su país. El ministro de Hacienda, Juan Negrín, y Alexander Orlov pactaron el traslado de las reservas a la URSS. Los tanquistas soviéticos de la base de Archena cargaron el oro español en los buques soviéticos atracados en el puerto de Cartagena durante las noches del 22, 23 y 24 de octubre de 1936.
El 25 de octubre de 1936, los buques soviéticos Kine, Kursk, Neva y Volgoles zarparon del puerto de Cartagena en dirección a la Unión Soviética. El oro del Banco de España llegó al puerto ucraniano de Odessa el 2 de noviembre. La Policía Secreta de la URSS se encargó de cargar las reservas de oro en camiones militares. Estos camiones transportaron con una escolta fuertemente armada el oro español hasta Moscú. El oro español llegó a Moscú el 6 de noviembre de 1936. Los servicios secretos de la Unión Soviética trasladaron el oro al Comisariado del Pueblo para las Finanzas en la capital de la URSS en calidad de depósito. Una comisión hispano-soviética se encargaría de su gestión durante la Guerra Civil. El embajador de España, Marcelino Pascua, formaba parte de esta comisión.
La Unión Soviética se apoderó de las 510 toneladas de oro del Banco de España en cobro por la ayuda militar prestada al bando republicano en la Guerra Civil (1936-39). Esta ayuda consistió en el envío de soldados, asesores, técnicos, aviones y tanques. De esta forma, la URSS incumplía (al igual que Italia y Alemania) el acuerdo de no intervención en España para evitar la internacionalización del conflicto español. Buena parte de la ayuda soviética llegó al bando republicano a través del puerto de Cartagena.


la Unión Soviética envió a la República Española 648 aviones, 374 tanques, 60 carros blindados, 1.186 piezas de artillería, 20.486 ametralladoras, cerca de 500.000 fusiles y gran cantidad de municiones y pertrechos.









Juan Negrín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Francisco Largo Caballero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









__





Anexo:Consejeros soviéticos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org














¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú


El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.




www.elespanol.com










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Disculpas por el debate off topic, pueden saltárselo y harán bien
> 
> Cada ser humano tiene su lista de valores, su forma de verse a sí mismo y de relacionarse con su entorno.
> En cuanto a mi lista de valores la apariencia externa es poco relevante. Las personas más inteligentes que he conocido son humildes y de aspecto absolutamente normal. Y la persona más inteligente que he conocido es, con diferencia, una mujer.
> ...



En absoluto hablo de la práctica sexual, hablo del sexo como diferenciador entre las partes de una especie que se reproduce sexualmente. Desde las plantas hasta los mamíferos las diferencias morfológicas entre sexos son evidentes y en muchos casos determinan otras funcionalidades y capacidades del individuo. La actividad sexual lúdica no tiene nada que ver con el sexo como definición de una de las partes de las especies sexuadas. El género es únicamente gramatical o textil, el anglicismo del genaro sólo provoca confusión y crea un debate artificial que confunde un genética con epigenética, ciencia con propaganda y filosofía con política.
A pesar de se algo aparentemente fuera de tema, se relaciona directamente cnon la forma de hacer las cosas en cada bando, uno habla claramente, conoce los objetivos y actúa sin tapujos, el otro se limita a desviar la atención, ataca objetivos no militares y aprovecha cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crea.


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

La recesión ya está aquí: así lo afirman siete prestigiosos inversores


La recesión está a la vuelta de la esquina. Factores tan importantes como el aumento de la inflación, la escasez de semiconductores, la guerra en Ucrania, las sanciones a Rusia o el incremento de los costes de la energía están provocando constantes escalofríos en los mercados. Por ello, varios...



www.eleconomista.es













La Historia augura otra caída del 24% en el S&P 500 para final de año


El pánico parece no tener fin. Tras la corrección en las bolsas de los primeros meses del año, el retroceso ante las sucesivas subidas de los tipos de interés y la caída del consumo que podrían conducir a una recesión, el miedo sigue en el cuerpo de los inversores a pesar del resurgimiento de...



www.eleconomista.es













Las primeras víctimas de la crisis: repuntan los impagos en hostelería y bienes duraderos


La morosidad de la banca baja del 4,29% al 4,19% en el año, pero hay segmentos donde ya se ven las primeras señales de alarma por la crisis




www.elconfidencial.com





Este debía ser el año de la recuperación "poscovi" y el gran rebote.


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

Las petroleras disparan márgenes del gasóleo tras iniciar el Gobierno el plan de descuentos


La CNMC detecta un aumento récord de su margen bruto en abril (+23,7%). Un alza nunca antes vista, de casi cinco céntimos, misma cantidad que debían aportar a la rebaja




www.elconfidencial.com





Al aumento real de costes hay que sumar el especulativo. Ya avisamos por aquí que las ayudas de un gobierno capitalista acabarían en los bolsillos del capital. Si de verdad quieres bajar precios intervienes directamente los precios y controlas a las energéticas. Pero eso es socialista y está mal.


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

Familias y empresas bajan un 24% el consumo de luz, pero pagan un 68% más


Los registros de facturación de las eléctricas evidencian el esfuerzo que están realizando los agentes económicos para reducir su consumo de energía ante la escalada de los precios




www.elconfidencial.com






La escalada de los precios de la energía ha obligado a las familias a *rascarse el bolsillo* para cubrir sus necesidades. Los datos publicados en los últimos meses mostraban claramente cómo los hogares y las empresas se habían visto obligados a* elevar su gasto para mantener el consumo*. Lo que no estaba tan claro era si la inflación estaba frenando la demanda. Ya no hay dudas: el encarecimiento de la energía *ha forzado una importante reducción del consumo real* a los agentes económicos. Ahora consumen mucho menos, pero *pagan mucho más.*


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

Espiral infernal y fichas de dominó:









El vacuno, el pollo y los lácteos reducirán su producción si continúa el alza de los costes


La distribución descarta la falta de producto y reivindica el «esfuerzo» de la cadena para limitar el alza de precios




www.abc.es


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo dos visiones de Camboya, totalmente contrapuestas.

Una cuando estuve de vacaciones...creo que no he estado en ningún país donde me hayan sonreído más en mi vida. En ese sentido Camboya es una delicia para el viajero.

Otra cuando cerramos un negocio para mi empresa de entonces, en el Aeropuerto...descubrí la corrupción gubernamental. Ya cerrado el acuerdo, y montada la infraestructura, a una semana de abrir, el representante del Gobierno nos pidió un millón de dólares en su cuenta personal, o no se abría. Y no se abrió.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sus palabras sin duda hieren a los iraníes. No se equivoque con Irán, las mujeres van a la universidad, son diputadas en el Parlamento y respetadas profesionalmente, algunas con gran renombre internacional como la arquitecta recientemente fallecida *Zaha Hadid*.
> 
> No es lo mismo Arabia Saudita que Irán o Turquía donde más del 90% de los turcos son musulmanes
> Así que no hay problema en enviar una delegación dirigida por una mujer a esos países.
> ...



Zara Hadid no era iraní sino_ iraquí_.









Zaha Hadid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Triyuga (27 Jun 2022)

*Solo 4 multinacionales controlan el 90 por ciento del comercio global de granos*



*


Por Alfredo Jalife Rahme.- *
Ya desde hace 14 años advertí sobre la guerra alimentaria propalada por el cártel anglosajón ABCD, como resultado de la desregulación globalista neoliberal y la privatización agrícola, donde brilla(ba) el autonombrado filántropo (sic) George Soros, “convertido en el dueño de la pampa argentina, en la que 50 por ciento de las tierras arables son prácticamente de monocultivo de soya, a expensas de otros granos (*https://bit.ly/3b5uRt3*)”.











Solo 4 multinacionales controlan el 90 por ciento del comercio global de granos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es evidente que Lituania está recibiendo órdenes de Washington para sacrificarse como un peón en el tablero. Interrumpir las mercancías es grave, pero se pueden sustituir por vía marítima. Pero el corte de gas es una provocación insoslayable. Obligaría a Rusia a tener que intervenir militarmente.
> 
> Las acciones usanas parecen claramente destinadas a provocar un incidente que les permita invocar el artículo 5 y forzar a toda Europa a involucrarse en una III guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



ni por dementes ni por suicidas, por moribundos


----------



## Honkler (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Occidente está en estos momentos controlado por dementes o por suicidas.



Sin ningún género de duda.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

El destino de Donbass


Más estable en términos de avances y retrocesos militares y cambios políticos que en los primeros meses de la intervención rusa, la guerra en Ucrania ha vuelto a sufrir en los últimos días cambios …




slavyangrad.es











El destino de Donbass


27/06/2022


Más estable en términos de avances y retrocesos militares y cambios políticos que en los primeros meses de la intervención rusa, la guerra en Ucrania ha vuelto a sufrir en los últimos días cambios relevantes. Con un frente consolidado a lo largo de cientos de kilómetros, los ataques y contraataques de estas semanas han producido cambios ligeros tanto en la zona de la región de Járkov, donde las tropas rusas han recuperado el terreno perdido en la anterior contraofensiva ucraniana, como en la zona de Jerson, donde Ucrania anuncia repetidamente grandes avances que nunca han producido éxitos consolidados.

Sin embargo, este es el teatro de operaciones en el que Ucrania espera conseguir más rédito militar de las recién llegadas armas occidentales, de ahí la insistencia en buscar la atención mediática a una zona en la que la prensa escasea, por lo que es posible conseguir que se publique como hechos informaciones filtradas con el único objetivo de crear una imagen alterada de la realidad. La semana pasada, se llegó incluso a hablar de que las tropas ucranianas no solo habían llegado a la ciudad sino que habían capturado ya varias calles, información refutada por la población de la ciudad, que negó combate urbano alguno.

En términos militares, el escenario de Donbass y la continuación de los ataques rusos con misiles siguen siendo la base de la guerra. El lanzamiento de miles rusos continúa a pesar de que, ya en marzo, toda la prensa internacional dio por cierta la versión ucraniana, que afirmaba que Rusia disponía de recursos para luchar apenas unas semanas más. Ese discurso ha continuado a lo largo de los cuatro meses que dura ya la intervención rusa y esta misma semana, Boris Johnson afirmó que espera que el ritmo de la intervención rusa baje, aunque sus palabras parecen basarse más a sus deseos que en los datos de inteligencia.

Los ataques con misiles se han producido prácticamente a diario en estos meses, pero han aumentado en intensidad en los últimos días, no solo en las zonas cercanas al frente, por ejemplo Nikolaev, donde el alcalde llamaba a la evacuación de la ciudad, sino también en algunas tan lejanas como Kiev. Este fin de semana, en el que por primera vez las fuerzas rusas han utilizado el territorio de Bielorrusia en los ataques, han sido atacados objetivos en la ciudad de Kiev, que desde la retirada rusa había quedado en un segundo plano. Uno de los misiles, ya fuera porque no alcanzó su destino o porque fue derribado por la defensa antiaérea ucraniana, impactó contra un edificio de apartamentos matando a una persona. Anton Gerashenko, asesor del Ministerio del Interior y a quien se vincula a la web Mirotvorets, que costó la vida al periodista Oles Buzina, mostraba ayer el pasaporte ruso de la mujer, una nacionalidad relevante a la hora de condenar los ataques rusos, pero que no lo es en el caso contrario.

Condenando también el ataque ruso, cuyo objetivo era la cercana fábrica Artyom, el mediático Oleskiy Arestovich, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente y principal valedor de la teoría de que Rusia está a punto de quedarse sin recursos con los que luchar, afirmaba en las redes sociales que habrá respuesta. “Pero no contra los civiles, como hacéis vosotros”. Un discurso similar al utilizado estos días por Volodymyr Zelensky, que en la lucha entre _orcos _y_ elfos_, colocaba a Ucrania en los ilustrados _elfos_ frente a los salvajes _orcos_.

A cientos de kilómetros de Kiev, al otro lado de la línea del frente, que en esa zona apenas se ha movido desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, los ciudadanos ucranianos de Donetsk continúan bajo el fuego diario de los _Grad_ ucranianos, a los que en las últimas semanas se ha unido la munición de 155 mm entregada a Ucrania por los países de la OTAN. Desde que la escalada comenzara el 29 de mayo, la capital de la RPD ha vivido las peores semanas, con ataques indiscriminados en barrios cercanos al frente, pero también en el centro de la ciudad, durante años seguro ante unos bombardeos ucranianos que se limitaban a la línea de separación. El peligro para la población civil de una ciudad hasta ahora considerada segura como Donetsk ha aumentado notablemente en las últimas semanas.

La voluntad de disparar de forma indiscriminada contra la una ciudad perdida hace ocho años es un buen indicio de la estrategia ucraniana en Donbass, región que ha sufrido daños militares importantes y cuya industria se encuentra en gran parte destruida o detenida a causa del bloqueo económico que Ucrania impuso a partir de 2015. Al contrario que en zonas que Kiev espera recuperar, como Jerson, donde la retirada ucraniana fue prácticamente inmediata, lo que ha limitado los daños, Ucrania ha optado en Donbass por la táctica de luchar por cada localidad, garantizando así la completa destrucción de las ciudades.

Repitiendo la estrategia que ya se probó infructuosa y destructiva en Mariupol, Volodymyr Zelensky optó por negar la retirada estratégica que solicitaban las autoridades militares y personalmente dio la orden de luchar por mantener Severodonetsk, ciudad en la que Ucrania había instalado su administración civil-militar regional tras la pérdida de la ciudad de Lugansk. “En Severodonetsk se juega el destino de Donbass”, afirmó el presidente ucraniano según recogía la prensa ucraniana el pasado 8 de junio. En esos momentos, las tropas ucranianas mantenían el control de la zona industrial y las zonas aledañas. Una semana antes, un artículo publicado en la prensa francesa citaba a soldados ucranianos sobre el terreno afirmando que la ciudad ya estaba perdida para Ucrania, que había iniciado una retirada parcial a la cercana Lisichansk, una posición más ventajosa para defender Severodonetsk y, sobre todo, la ruta entre Lisicahsnk y Arytomovsk, ahora mismo uno de los focos importantes de la guerra. Es posible que Ucrania esté realizando ya una retirada parcial de Lisichansk en busca de un frente que sí pueda defender de forma más eficiente.

El jueves, iniciando una fase en la que la derrota ha de convertirse en victoria y Severodonetsk ha de pasar a ser a una localidad destruida y no merece la pena defender, el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano (actualmente Lisichansk y algunas localidades de sus alrededores, todas ellas en la margen derecha del Severskiy Donets), Serhiy Haidai anunciaba prematuramente que las tropas ucranianas se verían obligadas a abandonar la ciudad. Yury Butusov, periodista de Tsensor.net que en estas últimas semanas se ha ganado el odio de las autoridades por revelar datos incómodos para Ucrania, dio la noticia. Ambos recibieron los reproches de Hanna Malyar, viceministra de Defensa, que les acusó de poner en riesgo una retirada que, en realidad, no implicaba las complicaciones que implicó, por ejemplo, la _retirada ordenada y planificada_ de Debaltsevo en 2015. Una parte de las tropas ucranianas ya se habían retirado y el contingente ucraniano en Azot era escaso, por lo que, pese a la ausencia de puentes hacia Lisichansk, la escasa distancia entre ambas localidades ha facilitado la labor. Frente al desastroso cerco de Azovstal, que costó a Ucrania centenares de soldados muertos y heridos y más de 2000 capturados por las fuerzas de la RPD, no ha habido en Severodonetsk ni una rendición masiva, ni una operación de extracción, sino que las circunstancias han marcado el único paso posible: la retirada.

La batalla se ha trasladado así a las afueras de Lisichasnk, hacia donde han avanzado las tropas rusas (entre las que se encuentran unidades chechenas) y de la RPL una vez cerrado el cerco de Gorskoe y Zolotoe. También allí se produjo una retirada parcial de tropas ucranianas, que iban a quedar completamente aisladas y sin posibilidad de recibir suministros. En Gorskoe, las tropas de la RPL izaron las banderas de la República, la de la Federación Rusa, y la de la Brigada Prizrak, que había quedado prácticamente en el olvido desde la muerte de su comandante Alexey Markov. Junto a las tropas rusas, los soldados de Prizrak avanzan hacia la última ciudad de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano, Lisichansk, defendida en 2014 por su primer comandante, Alexey Mozgovoy. Periodistas sobre el terreno afirman que ha comenzado ya la batalla por la ciudad, más propicia a la defensa al encontrarse en altura. También allí, periodistas occidentales, como los enviados de la cadena francesa _France 24_, han podido comprobar, para su sorpresa, que gran parte de la población que permanece en la ciudad rechaza la evacuación que ofrecen los voluntarios ucranianos y esperan que las tropas rusas salgan victoriosas en la batalla.

El destino de Donbass no se jugaba en Severodonetsk, una ciudad importante, pero cuya captura es insuficiente sin la vecina Lisichansk, a su vez clave para el avance hacia el nudo de comunicaciones de Artyomovsk y posteriormente hacia Kramatorsk-Slavyansk. El destino de Donbass se juega en cada ciudad por la que se lucha, en la posterior reconstrucción y en las intenciones de Ucrania ahora que ha recibido la artillería pesada de largo alcance que exigía de sus socios. “Recuperaremos todas las ciudades”, afirmó Zelensky, mencionando Severodonetsk, Lugansk y Donetsk (aunque no Sebastopol o Yalta, quizá por el compromiso adquirido con Estados Unidos de no atacar territorio ruso con las armas occidentales). En estas semanas, sus tropas han mostrado cómo Ucrania pretende recuperar el territorio perdido: además de la intensificación de los bombardeos sobre zonas civiles de Donetsk, también ciudades como Gorlovka continúan siendo blanco de la artillería ucraniana en bombardeos que no buscan avances territoriales sino castigar a la población. A esas ciudades se han sumado localidades de la retaguardia como Stajanov en Lugansk o Snezhnoe en Donetsk, localidad que no había sido atacada desde hacía varios años.

La derrota ucraniana en Severodonetsk se produce en una semana en la que se prevé que Ucrania reciba nuevamente el apoyo explícito de sus socios. El G7 ya ha anunciado que, en su reunión de esta semana en Elmau, Alemania, se introducirán nuevas sanciones contra Rusia, pese a las consecuencias que estas están teniendo en las economías occidentales y las dificultades que van a suponer en términos de suministro energético para países como Alemania. Se ha confirmado ya que los países miembros prohibirán la importación de oro ruso, lo que posiblemente suponga un aumento de su precio.

En términos militares, es previsible que la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebra esta semana en Madrid sirva de ocasión para el anuncio de más ayuda militar a Ucrania por parte de los países miembros, que, liderados por Estados Unidos y especialmente Gran Bretaña, siguen abogando por aumentar la asistencia militar a Ucrania en busca de una derrota militar rusa en el frente.

Es posible que el reciente aumento de los ataques con misiles en un momento en el que las tropas ucranianas están sufriendo en Donbass busque maximizar las victorias en Donbass y presionar a Kiev en busca de negociaciones. Sin embargo, la opción de la diplomacia sin esperar a una retirada rusa de Ucrania, en cierta forma defendida por Emmanuel Macron (que cree que Ucrania podría ahora negociar en posición de fuerza), es claramente minoritaria en Ucrania y especialmente entre sus socios occidentales. Como ya podía entreverse el pasado marzo, la posibilidad de una resolución negociada al conflicto es escasa en las actuales condiciones y la guerra continuará, por lo menos, hasta la finalización de la batalla por Donbass.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Zaha Hadid -no Zara-, nació en Bagdad antes de le Revolución, pero pasó la mayor parte de su vida en Londres que es donde estudió arquitectura y desarrolló su carrera.
> 
> 
> Si lo que quieres es un ejemplo de la importancia de la mujer en el mundo islámico, es mejor Benazir Bhutto.



benazir bhuto era hija de su padre.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> O sea, ¿cómo si respetasen tu intimidad incluso en esas circunstancias, no intervenir si no se lo pides?
> 
> (Tengo mucho interés porque me encantaría pasar algún año allí. ¿Crees que es aconsejable para un viejo? )



depende de tu estómago. la comida es especialmente asquerosa y repugnante, salvo en algunos restaurantes _chinos_ o tailandeses en phnom penh o siem reap.


----------



## ferrys (27 Jun 2022)

La América de hoy. El brazo fuerte de la OTAN. Apañados estamos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *A decir de algunos..* Los nazis se asombraron al ver que los lituanos se comportaban de manera más cruel que los propios nazis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los judios colaboraron activamente en la detención, tortura y asesinato de cientos de lituanos cuando la GPU comunista tomó el control del país en 1939. La población lituana sabía perfectamente quienes eran y lo que habian hecho.

Aunque una atrocidad siempre es condenable, sea judia o lituana.


----------



## coscorron (27 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



En estos tiempo todo da ya mucho miedo ... Me temo que tenemos noticias en breve y no van a ser buenas. Países como estos dispuestos a sacrificar a toda la UE a cambio de los intereses anglos pues son muy poco recomendables como socios.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Al paso que vamos ni falta hace contestarte, la leerás en la prensa del Lunes un día de estos.



En los sitios militares no se menciona ni media palabra sobre ataques rusos a los bálticos. Si lo hicieran sería curioso leer con qué medios piensan los rusos hacer eso.

Lo único que mencionan es que rusia ha concentrado 8 brigadas blindadas para un asalto en el donbass y sigue reuniendo medios. El donbass es un terreno donde la orografia permite a ucrania fuego artillero de defilada. Y donde todo el territorio consiste en rios, pendientes, bosques, poblaciones y fortificaciones de manera que hay poquísimas vias de ataque. Los ucranianos, al menos mientras la logística aguante, no se van a ir. Van a pelear para desgastarlos: defensa estática mientras tengan suministros y lucha en repliegue cuando les revienten la logística. La opción menos mala que le queda a rusia en ese escenario es reunir un montón de tropas mecanizadas y pa'lante. La posibilidad de que le salga bien a los rusos es muy remota porque los rusos solo van a atacar desde un lado, no hay espacio para maniobras y el terreno es demasiado difícil.

Sigo esperando a que contestes sobre esa supuesta guerra.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Solo 4 multinacionales controlan el 90 por ciento del comercio global de granos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y luego hay quienes no ven que el veganismo es una herramienta más de los planificadores para conseguir el monopolio de la alimentación a nivel mundial, e imponer productos bajo copyright como el grano modificado genéticamente transgénico, y "carnes" veganas registradas.


----------



## mecaweto (27 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Solo 4 multinacionales controlan el 90 por ciento del comercio global de granos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí se habla un poco sobre ese puñado de compañías de nombres desconocidos que dominan el comercio mundial:


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Hay culturas en las que los parientes se besan en la boca, es un poco chocante.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Diálogo con Ucrania debe llevarse a cabo en términos realistas y Rusia lo anunció - Moscú

Las negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania deben tener en cuenta la situación real y las condiciones que la parte rusa ha presentado públicamente, anunció la presidenta del Consejo de la Federación (Cámara Alta del Parlamento de Rusia), Valentina Matvienko, en una entrevista transmitida el domingo por el canal de televisión bielorruso STV.

"Negociaciones en términos realistas, y estos ya son bien conocidos. Los hemos declarado públicamente. Estos son los términos que se han declarado con el propósito de la operación militar especial y, por supuesto, Rusia no negociará en ningún otro término, porque es Ucrania la que ha cruzado la línea roja", aseveró Matvienko.


----------



## millie34u (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Otro imbécil que se cree que las mujeres solo estamos en el mundo de adorno, como si la madre naturaleza no supiera lo que hace.
> Tu mamá y abuela estarán encantadas de que digas esas lindezas.
> Diciendo esa sarta de estupideces justificáis a las piradas de las feministas. Panda de bobos.
> Al puto ignore por zopenco



que esperas de un granos pajillas con teclado, bastante castigo tendrá su madre cada vez que le ve en la habitación pensando que ella no parió para que se convirtiera en tal cosa


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *En caso de que se confirme la identidad..*. y ver a ese sujeto como reacciona al ser capturado... tuve u_n "Schadenfreude..."_ o como dice _lisa simpson_ que es un término alemán que significa:.. _alegrarse por el sufrimiento de otros.._.



Espero sea ejecutado como merece.


----------



## millie34u (27 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La América de hoy. El brazo fuerte de la OTAN. Apañados estamos.



Trozo de carne freudiana, esa fobia a lo homosexual te impide salir del armario


----------



## porconsiguiente (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema es que la UE no tiene nada que ofrecer.



Le va a ofrecer una oferta que no podrán rechazar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En absoluto hablo de la práctica sexual, hablo del sexo como diferenciador entre las partes de una especie que se reproduce sexualmente. Desde las plantas hasta los mamíferos las diferencias morfológicas entre sexos son evidentes y en muchos casos determinan otras funcionalidades y capacidades del individuo. La actividad sexual lúdica no tiene nada que ver con el sexo como definición de una de las partes de las especies sexuadas. El género es únicamente gramatical o textil, el anglicismo del genaro sólo provoca confusión y crea un debate artificial que confunde un genética con epigenética, ciencia con propaganda y filosofía con política.
> A pesar de se algo aparentemente fuera de tema, se relaciona directamente cnon la forma de hacer las cosas en cada bando, uno habla claramente, conoce los objetivos y actúa sin tapujos, el otro se limita a desviar la atención, ataca objetivos no militares y aprovecha cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crea.



El relato !

el relato es lo que importa


No son los hechos sino la forma de interpretarlos


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Trozo de carne freudiana, esa fobia a lo homosexual te impide salir del armario



Tremendamente extraño que el movimiento woke apoye la guerra de Ucrania y el homosexualismo entre otras chaladuras de nuestro tiempo.

Los mismos que defienden las frontera de Ucrania, abren las fronteras de Europa a millones de africanos

Todo eso es una farsa. Es una nueva religión. Es una secta destructiva.

Es como si se normalizara el consumo de cocaína y el de heroína y cada grupo se identificase con su consumo , puesto que eso sería el eje en el que giraría su vida.

Los humanos tenemos infinidad de comportamientos más o menos estúpidos desde comerse las uñas a fumar :
los pulmones han evolucionado para respirar humo con nicotina, sin embargo eso es lo más normal en el espacio/tiempo que nos ha tocado vivir. 
Sobre todo en la generación de nuestros padres que no sacaban el cigarro de los labios .
aún así no veo el día del orgullo de fumador.


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Europa carece de autonomía en temas de geopolítica o temas económicos internacionales de calado. Son países ocupados militar política culturalmente. Son satélites.
> Luego todo lo que pasa SI ES CULPA de los anglos, los verdaderos gobernantes de Europa.



Esto no debe pasar como cierto, pues indicaría que estamos de acuerdo y que además es la verdad, que no es...

Alemania se acomodó. Con Merkel la situación se fue a uno niveles surrealistas. Fue Alemania la principal instigadora de la burbuja ladrillil, quíen sino crees que lubricó el sistema con capitales que tenía excedentarios y no quería inyectar en su propia economía temerosa de que se recalentase; tanto griegos, como españoles, como italianos fuimos sus víctimas; PERO, a esas víctimas les vino bien y...

Sabes como se llama eso conveniencia... Alemania pudo inyectar esos capitales en mejorar la integración, en mejorar las capacidades militares de europa, NO LAS SUYAS PROPIAS, que eso no se lo iban a permitir... ¿lo hizo?; NO, porque en el fondo Alemania tiene al resto de los europeos por su patio trasero, no te lleves a engaño, INCLUIDA a Francia... ¿no me crees?; mira lo que está sucediendo con el gas, QUE HICIERON los alemanes para no ser dependientes del gas: NADA, de hecho fueron tan INTELIGENTES que se garantizaron DOS SURTIDORES seguros y directos por si había algún problema en los surtidores indirectos, INCLUSO impusieron a Austria y no menos Italia la obligación de no aceptar el South Stream, con un cabreo monumental de estos...

Y Francia... Francia fue una de las potencias más independientes desde el final de la IIWW; luego con la caída de la URSS y viendo las derivas económicas y sus "limitadas" capacidades militares se lanzó en brazos de la OTAN y hoy... sigue por su cuenta hasta dónde puede y... no sabes el apoyo que brindó a Turquía y la decepción del contrato con Australia...

O Polonia y su entrega en brazos del Tio Sam por meras obsesiones territoriales con Rusia...

Aquí cada uno juega su juego... el problema es que cuando uno tiene obligaciones, DADO ESE JUEGO, sería de muy mal pagador no hacer frente a ellas... hoy Alemania tendría que CORTAR EL GAS y sufrir las consecuencias, ¿lo hace?, algo de independencia por lo que se ve tiene...

España perdió su autonomía desde la guerra civil para AMPARAR a un grupo de indigentes mentales que comandaron un golpe militar que fué un fiasco... a partir de ahí hasta que entregamos bases territoriales al Tio Sam no éramos capaces de sacar la cabeza económicamente hablando, luego tuvimos un arrebato, pero se fue en un vuelo a un tejado y... llegó lo del Rey y el Sáhara, que era el pago que correspondía por según qué cosas... hoy seguimos siendo dependientes y algún día nos volverá a tocar pagar, dado que NADA ES GRATIS...

Qué ha hecho Turquía???... pero nada en esta vida es gratis...

No, los anglos no gobiernan europa... europa es un país de élites bien pagadas de sí mismas cuya comodidad es algo realmente surrealista... sólo ver cómo se comporta Alemania con lo del coche eléctrico, sus políticas energéticas, etc... 

Esto son realidades...

Y no olvides jamás que el globalismo es en gran medida una respuesta del Tio Sam a Alemania y Japón que casi la llevan a la ruían más absoluta, la una con una moneda fuerte, la otra con una moneda débil y EE.UU. con su política de que el dolar no era cosa suya y Greenspan...

Aquí todos putas, no te lleves a engaño... 

Rusia y China serán hoy el enemigo, pero de todo esto nada tienen culpa, son simples peones que han recogido en río revuelto...


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jun 2022)

Esta cayendo el rublo. Bastante, creo:

Parece increíble que una extorsión como el impago ficticio de una deuda haga estas cosas.









Tipo de cambio Dólar Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización USD/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Dólar a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización USD/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



es.investing.com





PD: Más bien* no hagáis caso a lo dicho* y observad, va saltos.


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

ordago dijo:


> Tu no has trabajado ni trabajarás en la puta vida



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición... es que...

A ver indigente, dile a una abogada conocida que tiene dos despachos uno a casi 90 km de otro que teletrabaje... y explícale como está perdiendo pasta con esas dos oficinas... INDIGENTE...

O bien a otro conocido constructor, que en su vida ha parado en una oficina que mande a su secretaria a teletrabajar... jejejejeee... mientras él teletrabaja desde el móvil y no en obra y bares, que son su oficina...

Te cuento si quieres también la JARANA de la salud y los centros de atención primaria...

La diferencia entre tú INDIGENCIA y mi percepción de la REALIDAD, es que yo a la gente que conozco y trato sé de qué van y los veo...

INDIGENTE el tele-trabajo sólo puede ser rentable en determinados puestos y... habría que verlo realmente en el largo plazo... pero:

- Creo que Elon Musk fue elocuente cuando dijo que sus trabajadores podían irse si querían teletrabajar...

Si fuese RENTABLE, Elon haría TELETRABAJAR hasta al que pone tornillos en los salpicaderos de sus teslas...

Y ya no me meto en gentes como fontaneros, transportistas, comerciales de todo rango, prostitutas, señoras de la limpieza, ferroviarios, sector metal, funcionarios de carreteras, sanidad, policía, bomberos... aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh... jajajajajaaaa...

TERRIBLE LAS COSAS QUE UNO TIENE QUE OIR...


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Con independencia de lo hp que haya sido a mí me dio la impresión de que ese fulano está psicologicamente destrozado.
> Los bombardeos diarios son terribles, y la guerra en general. La guerra destruye a las personas.



No me des lecciones de humanidad, per favore, esos tios ni este tampoco la tuvieron con los prisioneros rusos, pena ninguna.


----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2022)

Eso lo dice ella para que la otan pueda anunciar el despliegue de más tropas y poder decir "es que la culpa es de rusia". Concretamente van a pasar de un batallón permanente a una brigada y luego a dos. Pero no era esa la pregunta que yo había hecho.

Mi pregunta era con qué medios va rusia a hacer algo así. Hijo de puta.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Jun 2022)

En Brasil (Bahía) lo primero que decían es que nada de beber agua del grifo, siempre embotellada, seguramente por lo mismo...pero un día mientras me estaba lavando los dientes en el hotel me fuí a enjuagar la boca con agua del grifo como si estuviera en España (fué un acto reflejo) y cuando tenía el agua en la boca la tuve que escupir inmediatamente porque tenía un sabor asqueroso....me pase un rato haciendo gárgaras con aguardiente brasileño (cachaça, graduación 40º  ) y seguramente no cogí el cólera o algo peor por eso..

Comida callejera sí que comi, y a dos carrillos, yo creo que he probado de todo lo que venden por allí en la calle empezando por el "acarajé" que es lo mas típico de Bahía (una especie de bocadillo de gambas con 4 o 5 salsas distintas)...le ponían un picante tan fuerte que yo creo que se cargaba todos los protozoos...


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Biden dijo que "los ataques con misiles rusos a Kiev son una manifestación de barbarie".

Los ataques a Kiev: una manifestación de barbarie.

Los ataques a Donetsk: nada en absoluto. No existen.

Los ataques a Damasco: la restauración de la democracia.

Los ataques a Belgrado: protección de la población.

Los ataques a Bagdad: la lucha contra las armas de la destrucción masiva.

Los ataques a la Franja de Gaza: el derecho a la autodefensa.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Biden dijo que "los ataques con misiles rusos a Kiev son una manifestación de barbarie".
> 
> Los ataques a Kiev: una manifestación de barbarie.
> 
> ...



Tienes un error de concepto. Los 5 últimos no son ataques. Son salvas de democracia.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> La América de hoy. El brazo fuerte de la OTAN. Apañados estamos.



Viva Rusia y viva la Iglesia Ortodoxa!


----------



## autsaider (27 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Al paso que vamos ni falta hace contestarte, la leerás en la prensa del Lunes un día de estos.



A la espera de que contestes te doi los datos disponibles.

Los bálticos tienen una fuerza permanente de 32.000 hombres y su único enemigo es rusia: cada céntimo que gastan está pensado para enfrentarse a rusia. En caso de guerra la fuerza en reserva está diseñada para que en cosa de horas el ejército se multiplique por 5. Y por 10 en menos de una semana.

Sobre la extrema debilidad de Ucrania hay un par de datos: 
-están haciendo una defensa estática y retrógrada
-en el sector de Jerson (donde las tropas rusas llegan con un entrenamiento de 6 días y fusiles de 1891) es el único sitio donde ucrania ataca y aún así hacen avances que se cuentan por metros

Pues rusia no puede con ucrania. ¿Como va a poder con los bálticos? Pero además hay 40.000 tropas de la otan listas y tienen mejores equipos y entrenamiento que los rusos.


----------



## cryfar74 (27 Jun 2022)

Parece la intención es rodear la refinería y acercarse de paso a Siversk.



*eso estaría aquí entonces, por lo que RF se dirige de hecho al NW*


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (27 Jun 2022)

*Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos*

*Ayer venció el periodo de gracia de 30 días que tenía para abonar 100 millones de dólares en intereses de su deuda soberana sin que hiciera frente a la obligación*










Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos


Ayer venció el periodo de gracia de 30 días que tenía para abonar 100 millones de dólares en intereses de su deuda soberana sin que hiciera frente a la obligación. Es el primer evento de este tipo en cien años




www.larazon.es


----------



## ferrys (27 Jun 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos*
> 
> *Ayer venció el periodo de gracia de 30 días que tenía para abonar 100 millones de dólares en intereses de su deuda soberana sin que hiciera frente a la obligación*
> 
> ...



Estaremos de coña. Es decir, les roban medio billón y luego los mismos se llevan las manos a la cabeza por que no pagan 100 millones. Joder que guasa.


----------



## ferrys (27 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> A la espera de que contestes te doi los datos disponibles.
> 
> Los bálticos tienen una fuerza permanente de 32.000 hombres y su único enemigo es rusia: cada céntimo que gastan está pensado para enfrentarse a rusia. En caso de guerra la fuerza en reserva está diseñada para que en cosa de horas el ejército se multiplique por 5. Y por 10 en menos de una semana.
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, ja. Cachondo el tío.


----------



## cryfar74 (27 Jun 2022)

De ser cierto esto, no quiero ni pensar el abatimiento que sentirán despues



*Los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos se sorprenden cuando se enteran de la situación real en el frente: resulta que el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania les informa sobre la captura de las principales ciudades rusas.

'Les dicen (aquí nos dijo un prisionero) que Rostov ya fue tomada, Bélgorod fue tomada. Les lavaron el cerebro', dice el comandante con el distintivo de llamada Doc a nuestro militar. Fue su unidad la que participó en el asalto a Orekhov en la región de Zaporozhye. *

*- ¿Y qué dijo él [cautivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania] cuando le contaste sobre la imagen real?
- Simplemente no nos creyó. dice que no es cierto *


----------



## VittorioValencia (27 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Estaremos de coña. Es decir, les roban medio billón y luego los mismos se llevan las manos a la cabeza por que no pagan 100 millones. Joder que guasa.



El titular deberia decir: 

*Rusia ha pagado los intereses de su deuda. 
Pero las sanciones de occidente no permiten cobrar a los tenedores de deuda.*


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es evidente que Lituania está recibiendo órdenes de Washington para sacrificarse como un peón en el tablero. Interrumpir las mercancías es grave, pero se pueden sustituir por vía marítima. Pero el corte de gas es una provocación insoslayable. Obligaría a Rusia a tener que intervenir militarmente.
> 
> Las acciones usanas parecen claramente destinadas a provocar un incidente que les permita invocar el artículo 5 y forzar a toda Europa a involucrarse en una III guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Cada día que pasa soy más pesimista sobre la situación en Kaliningrado. Allí ya están llegando los primeros buques con contenedores desde San Petersburgo: se han visto ya imágenes de satélite con las terminales de carga llenas. Que cada uno imagine lo que Rusia está moviendo hacia Kalingrado.

El gobernador de la región decía ayer que tenían la capacidad de garantizar el suministro de Kaliningrado casi completamente por mar. Los rusos están intentando no caer en la provocación lituana, pero cada vez que dan un paso para evitarlo, Vilna sube la apuesta. El mismo día, el gobierno lituano decide poner sus cartas bocarriba y lanzar un órdago apoyado por Washington _contra la propia UE_. El cierre del gaseoducto Minsk - Vilna - Kaunas - Kaliningrado tiene la misma lógica: primero, porque Gazprom, que opera ese gaseoducto, está bajo las sanciones de la UE. ¿Por qué prohibir el tránsito de determinadas mercancías, pero no el del gas operado por una compañía sancionada? Y segundo, porque el objetivo de todo este movimiento yanki-lituano es poner a Moscú contra las cuerdas y obligarla a dar un paso en falso y en absoluto deseado.

El cierre del gaseoducto sería, desde luego, la antesala de una intervención militar rusa en Lituania. Rusia no puede organizar con la rapidez necesaria el envío por mar de gas GLP para evitar el desasbatecimiento. El tiempo es importante entonces, así que imagino que si Lituania quiere llevar al extremo a Rusia decidirá el cierre del gaseoducto más temprano que tarde.

Y en ese caso, yo veo la intervención rusa en Lituania inevitable. Por ahí circulan teorías de que se limitaría a abrir por la fuerza el corredor de Suwalki. A mí eso me parece militarmente insostenible, descabellado, con el resto del territorio como base de un ejército enemigo. Si Rusia interviene, ocuparía _al menos_ toda Lituania. 

No pintan bien las cosas.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esta cayendo el rublo. Bastante, creo:
> 
> Parece increíble que una extorsión como el impago ficticio de una deuda haga estas cosas.
> 
> ...




Se está apreciando el rublo otra vez, camino de los 52 por dolar.
Incluso se aprecia frente al euro.
Ni un impago impuesto puede con su fortaleza ahora mismo


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Le va a ofrecer una oferta que no podrán rechazar.



Si, pues no se cual, porque Europa ahora mismo no es la sombra de lo que fue.


----------



## Caracalla (27 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> Estaremos de coña. Es decir, les roban medio billón y luego los mismos se llevan las manos a la cabeza por que no pagan 100 millones. Joder que guasa.



Si pagar pueden y quieren pagar. No les dejan pagar que es muy diferente. No les permiten realizar el pago y les acusan de suspender pagos.

El grado de falsedad al que está llegando Occidente es indescriptible.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> A la espera de que contestes te doi los datos disponibles.




Ignoro por qué has quedado "picado" por mi post, pero créeme que no tengo nada que agregar a tus tan sabias, maravillosas, completas, extraordinarias, imborrables y excelsas opiniones y comentarios.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se está apreciando el rublo otra vez, camino de los 52 por dolar.
> Incluso se aprecia frente al euro.
> Ni un impago impuesto puede con su fortaleza ahora mismo



Los Negocios TV van por series. Ahora parece que los inversionistas deben denunciar el impago y tienen 3 años mientras se piensan si denuncian o lo cobran en Moscú. Es evidente que el inversor particular puede cobrar en Moscú ergo son los gobiernos y sus tentáculos los problemáticos. Parece ser que Moscú volvió a advertir que tomará represalias El problema de los rusos es el derecho a la justicia, que nadie quiere llevar su caso en tribunales internacionales.

Pero lo que si es cierto es que el dinero ya no está entre los otanistas sino en otra parte que no hace ningún asco a Rusia.

Ahora quieren sancionar el oro cuando se prevé temporada alcista. Pues a ver si los rusos se ponen a trabajar y empiezan a refinar su otro en vez de comprarlo refinado para aumentar reservas y entonces si que nos vamos a reír.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"
> 
> 
> El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...
> ...




¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?

es fácil :

Si el gobierno del frente popular de la llamada república española en 1936 estuviese actualmente en el gobierno ...
*
¿ apoyaría al bando de Ucrania ?*

o 
*
al bando de RUSIA - CHINA - IRÁN - CUBA - VENEZUELA - COREA DEL NORTE - BIELORUSIA- SIRIA - ERITREA - BOLIVIA .... ? *


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si pagar pueden y quieren pagar. No les dejan pagar que es muy diferente. No les permiten realizar el pago y les acusan de suspender pagos.
> 
> El grado de falsedad al que está llegando Occidente es indescriptible.



Cualquier ciudadano occidental con dos dedos de frente por lo menos le haría dudar de las intenciones de nuestros gobiernos respecto a según que cosas, pero aquí nadie se replantea nada, nadie duda, comportamiento ovejil.

Mal final vamos a tener, pero muy malo sobretodo Europa, casi no tenemos recursos naturales y los que si los tienen empiezan a no querer ni vernos.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Biden dijo que "los ataques con misiles rusos a Kiev son una manifestación de barbarie".
> 
> Los ataques a Kiev: una manifestación de barbarie.
> 
> ...



 

Más claro imposible. Lástima que haya compañeros en el foro que no logren percibir estas "diferencias"


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Cada día que pasa soy más pesimista sobre la situación en Kaliningrado. Allí ya están llegando los primeros buques con contenedores desde San Petersburgo: se han visto ya imágenes de satélite con las terminales de carga llenas. Que cada uno imagine lo que Rusia está moviendo hacia Kalingrado.
> 
> El gobernador de la región decía ayer que tenían la capacidad de garantizar el suministro de Kaliningrado casi completamente por mar. Los rusos están intentando no caer en la provocación lituana, pero cada vez que dan un paso para evitarlo, Vilna sube la apuesta. El mismo día, el gobierno lituano decide poner sus cartas bocarriba y lanzar un órdago apoyado por Washington _contra la propia UE_. El cierre del gaseoducto Minsk - Vilna - Kaunas - Kaliningrado tiene la misma lógica: primero, porque Gazprom, que opera ese gaseoducto, está bajo las sanciones de la UE. ¿Por qué prohibir el tránsito de determinadas mercancías, pero no el del gas operado por una compañía sancionada? Y segundo, porque el objetivo de todo este movimiento yanki-lituano es poner a Moscú contra las cuerdas y obligarla a dar un paso en falso y en absoluto deseado.
> 
> ...



No va a pasar NADA GRAVE... que se olviden... tanto la OTAN, como la propia LITUANIA como no generen ellos mismos un ataque pueden esperar sentados...

Mucha gente olvida lo del avión ruso derrivado por los turcos... y cómo Rusia tras eso se enfrascón en negociaciones profundas con Erdogan, dando como resultado que tras el derrivo los acuerdos fueron más intensos; mi opinión, que es opinión simplemente:

- Los rusos se dieron cuenta que el derrivo fue de la OTAN y el objetivo es que Rusia atacase o intentase deponer a Erdogan... con ello la OTAN mataba dos pájaros de un tiro... pero LOS RUSOS FUERON POR DELANTE, lo vieron venir y...

Qué pasó con el derrivo del avión que cayó sobre Ucrania...

Qué ha acontecido en esta guerra, donde esperaban que los rusos invadiesen por todo lado a los ucranianos y les esperaban para darles golpes en todo punto, qué ha acontecido y especialmente que es lo que está prevaleciendo contra todo lo que la OTAN preveía...

Lituania tiene un complejo problema económico entre manos y tras ello o Rusia los ataca o LOS CIUDADANOS LITUANOS se van a volver en no demasiado tiempo bastante poco amables con su propio régimen y hablo de no menos de un par de años, pero esas revueltas ya se deben estar masticando al calor de los problemas económicos...

Alguien cree realmente que Rusia va a forzar ahora la SOLUCIÓN a los problemas de Lituania... VAN DADOS... otra metedura de pata es lo que va a acontecer...

Pero cuidadín, que la UE no ha dicho a Lituania que pare eso por casualidad... quedan tres meses de verano tiempo para llenar depósitos... quedan tres meses para que lo del gas y la crisis empiecen a pasar a facturas duras y terribles...

Rusia no va a mover ni un músculo, salvo que la ataquen en la propia Rusia y con todo y con ello aún lo dudo... es sencillo de entender:

- Tiene todas las cartas en su mano y sus rivales ESTAN A LA DESESPERADA y sin tiempo... la pausa juega a su favor:

JUGARAN CON PAUSA... que corra el que tenga prisa...

No, no va a pasar nada...


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?
> 
> es fácil :
> 
> ...



Han pasado 90 años. También podíamos preguntarnos si apoyaría a Arabia Saudí, Turquía, Marruecos...
A Cuba y a Venezuela y al pueblo Saharaui a posteriori en muchos casos. Díselo a los canarios que han tenido hasta hace bien poco la mitad de su familia en Venezuela.

Y en Ucrania no se metían ni de coña, que entonces eran muy prácticos y éso sólo sabían donde estaba buscando en el mapa.Ni pudieron defender Cuba como para meterse en esos berenjenales.


----------



## cobasy (27 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si pagar pueden y quieren pagar. No les dejan pagar que es muy diferente. No les permiten realizar el pago y les acusan de suspender pagos.
> 
> El grado de falsedad al que está llegando Occidente es indescriptible.



Eso lo hacen con todos, Venezuela no podía comprar vacunas por el bloqueo del pago no porque no tuviesen para pagar, las sanciones es el peligro de bloqueo e incautación de cualquier pago o cobro. A países o empresas implicadas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

¿ a ver si van a ser ambos el mismo bando igual que en la segunda guerra mundial y lo que se está atacando realmente es a Europa ? 


*Estados Unidos* entregó a la Unión Soviética desde el 1 de octubre de 1941 hasta el 31 de mayo de 1945 lo siguiente: 

427,284 camiones,
13,303 vehículos de combate,
35,170 motocicletas,
2,328 vehículos de servicio de artillería,
2,670,371 toneladas de productos petrolíferos (gasolina y aceite) o 57.8 por ciento.

Inmediatamente después de terminar la guerra volvieron al paripé de enemigos irreconciliables y tal y cual. 

Pocas personas saben que fue con el capital chino como Estados Unidos pudo industrializarse en el siglo 18 y 19 









Relaciones China-Estados Unidos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hacen un papelón para poder provocar crisis y disolver los ahorros de la gente puesto que no se sostienen en nada.


----------



## niraj (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es evidente que Lituania está recibiendo órdenes de Washington para sacrificarse como un peón en el tablero. Interrumpir las mercancías es grave, pero se pueden sustituir por vía marítima. Pero el corte de gas es una provocación insoslayable. Obligaría a Rusia a tener que intervenir militarmente.
> 
> Las acciones usanas parecen claramente destinadas a provocar un incidente que les permita invocar el artículo 5 y forzar a toda Europa a involucrarse en una III guerra mundial.
> 
> ...




Desde el 2019 Kaliningrado tiene una planta flotante de regasificación de GNL (si, como esas que ahora anda Alemania buscando desesperadamente)
Que Lituania les corte el gasoducto les importa entre poco y nada.









Putin inaugura una terminal que recibirá gas de planta regasificadora de GNL


Moscú, 8 ene (EFE).- El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, inauguró hoy en Kaliningrado una terminal que recibirá gas de una planta regasificadora de gas natural




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Xan Solo (27 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que Lituania está olvidando algo...

La respuesta rusa puede ser también de baja intensidad, de "falsa bandera". Crear grupos terroristas pagados por Moscú, dirigidos a eliminar personas y objetivos molestos, por ejemplo.

Si la OTAN se entrenó para hacerlo (Logia P2, MK Ultra y similares) supongo que los rusos también podrán hacerlo, ¿o no?

Sería devolver lo que la OTAN les hizo en Chechenia, lo que les hace en Siria y lo que les está haciendo en Ucrania: apoyarse en criminales para joder al rival. 

Incluso podrían crear grupos militares estilo "Repúblicas populares" de milicianos prorrusos, estilo IRA, si la cosa prosigue. 

Eso sería una respuesta con negación plausible, una respuesta que no sería una respuesta, pero pondría a estos pequeños países en una situación muy muy jodida. ¿Cuándo aprenderán que servir a intereses ajenos no es bueno para el interés del propio país? 
¿Cuándo lo aprenderemos nosotros?


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?
> 
> es fácil :
> 
> ...



A los visigodos o a los ostrogodos?

Carolingios o merovingios?

Almohades o almorávides?

Ya me has complicado la mañana.


----------



## MAEZAL (27 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este payaso es el que pedía lanzar nukes sobre Moscu


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Desde el 2019 Kaliningrado tiene una planta flotante de regasificación de GNL (si, como esas que ahora anda Alemania buscando desesperadamente)
> Que Lituania les corte el gasoducto les importa entre poco y nada.
> 
> 
> ...



Estos rusos, no son bolcheviques pero si son sus dignos sucesores. No se les escapa una. El estado profundo ruso, ese que prepara las cosas a largo plazo sigue trabajando a full.

Así que la UE ha conseguido que alguien más compita por los barcos que transportan gas licuado., al menos son pocos pero es otra piedra en el ataúd.


----------



## coscorron (27 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Trozo de carne freudiana, esa fobia a lo homosexual te impide salir del armario



Si no se trata de fobia o no fobia sino de comprender como las politicas LGTBI y diversidad han desbancado de las agendas políticas las reivindicaciones sociales que son verdaderamente importante. Ya no hay más problemas sociales en el mundo que los de los gays y los de la diversidad o eso quieren que parezca ... Ya no hay ricos ni pobres, ni otras brechas salariales que no sean de generos, ni propietarios ni rentistas .. nada, sólo quedan por resolver los problemas de los trans.


vil. dijo:


> No va a pasar NADA GRAVE... que se olviden... tanto la OTAN, como la propia LITUANIA como no generen ellos mismos un ataque pueden esperar sentados...
> 
> Mucha gente olvida lo del avión ruso derrivado por los turcos... y cómo Rusia tras eso se enfrascón en negociaciones profundas con Erdogan, dando como resultado que tras el derrivo los acuerdos fueron más intensos; mi opinión, que es opinión simplemente:
> 
> ...



No soy muy de arriesgarme a comerme owned pero creo que no será y lo creo porque ya han dicho que responderán y en política exterior la credibilidad hay que mantenerla y también han dicho que la respuesta no va a ser solamente diplomática ... Supongo que mínimo habra represalias desconectandolos de la energía electríca pero veremos si eso es suficiente o no... Rezo porque no haya tercera guerra mundial y lo espero pero aquí hay descerebrados que no van a parar hasta que empiece.


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se está apreciando el rublo otra vez, camino de los 52 por dolar.
> Incluso se aprecia frente al euro.
> Ni un impago impuesto puede con su fortaleza ahora mismo



El impago son TONTERIAS que no interesan más que a indocumentados en economía... a los mercados que es lo que cuenta eso le importa una mierda en esencia siendo lo que es...

Lo que sí es algo complicado y nada bueno es que el rublo se aprecie mientras el petroleo mantiene una senda bajista por las espectativas de depresión económica... eso debería pasar factura a la economía rusa y por ello el rublo SI DEBERIA mantener una posición o bajista o no demasiado optimista y sin embargo sigue mostrando fortaleza...

Como digo siempre hay una variable que es vital en economía:

- CREDIBILIDAD...

Siendo algo intangible es lo que MAS MARCA la pauta en economía... y ahora mismo parece casi indestructible en lo tocante a Rusia...

Mientras la cumbre de la OTAN parece no dar ningún tipo de fortaleza a quienes de ella participan, aún al contrario mantiene espectativas bajas o lo que es peor, se la ve como una más de innumerables reuniones que no van a aportar nada...

EE.UU. para APUNTALAR su dolar SOLO tiene un ejército inmenso y la capacidad para imponer sus criterios... pero... pero:

- NO A RUSIA.

Y si a Rusia no, a China SI???

Estamos hablando de CREDIBILIDAD... o se tiene o no se tiene... ahora mismo el grupo OTAN tiene la justa, por no decir que se está quedando sin NINGUNA.

Y los MERCADOS en eso van a ser IMPLACABLES... a ellos las palabras y la soberbia se la sudan... SOLO les importa la rentabilidad y se ACOSTARAN tan tranquilamente con quíen se la APORTE:

- SON PUTAS Y TIENEN SU OFICIO... por más que luego tengan sus sentimientos... pero estos a diferencia de las putas, anteponen la rentabilidad al sentimentalismo...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> A los visigodos o a los ostrogodos?
> 
> Carolingios o merovingios?
> 
> ...



Si los mismos que apoyan a la OTAN son los que antes la rechazaban y entre ellos mismos no se ponen de acuerdo ....

¿ no será que es la misma cosa ?


----------



## ATDTn (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?
> 
> es fácil :
> 
> ...



Teoría del caos
Si el gobierno de la republica hubiera ganado
((Vamos a hacer un Hombre en el castillo de Philip k Dick))
Puede que no existiera Ucrania o que la URSS hubiera invadido Europa o...


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si no se trata de fobia o no fobia sino de comprender como las politicas LGTBI y diversidad han desbancado de las agendas políticas las reivindicaciones sociales que son verdaderamente importante. Ya no hay más problemas sociales en el mundo que los de los gays y los
> 
> 
> No soy muy de arriesgarme a comerme owned pero creo que no y lo creo porque ya han dicho que responderán y que la respuesta no va a ser solamente diplomática ... Supongo que mínimo habra represalias desconectandolos de la energía electríca pero veremos si eso es suficiente o no.




Lo digo una y otra vez... los rusos son PRAGMATICOS por más que no se les quiera entender:

- Han dicho que responderán y que no hay límites a la respuesta...

Dicen lo que toca decir...

Harán lo que más convenga a sus estrategias y no van a dejarse llevar por SENTIMENTALISMOS o afrentas que no se saben sobrellevar...

Saben que Europa está cogida por los huevos y no tienen que mover más dedo que el que ya están moviendo en Ucrania... ¡¿ para que hacer más si ya vas ganando ?!...

Las bazas europeas y OTAN están a la vista... no hay más... hacerles afrentas y esperar a que embistan como el toro... los rusos encaran y parece que van a embestir y luego hacen algo inesperado...

Derrivo avión ruso por Turquía y salvamento de Erdogan del golpe de estado... no le suena a...

PRAGMATISMO.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo digo una y otra vez... los rusos son PRAGMATICOS por más que no se les quiera entender:
> 
> - Han dicho que responderán y que no hay límites a la respuesta...
> 
> ...



Es que.. hasta les viene bien. Diles ahora a los rusos que no van a por ellos. Lo que se gastan en barcos, que además tienen el viaje corto y no pueden atracar en la mayoría de los puertos, se lo ahorran en propaganda.

A este paso van a atacar porque les van montar manifas en Moscú pidiéndolo a gritos.


----------



## millie34u (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tremendamente extraño que el movimiento woke apoye la guerra de Ucrania y el homosexualismo entre otras chaladuras de nuestro tiempo.
> 
> Los mismos que defienden las frontera de Ucrania, abren las fronteras de Europa a millones de africanos
> 
> ...



La generalización es la inteligencia del estúpido; cuando alguien defienda la geopolítica rusa y al colectivo lgtbiq, tú, chupito de orujo y patada hacia adelante


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2022)

*Los expertos occidentales han mostrado claramente la distribución de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas involucradas en la operación en Ucrania.*
Hoy, 10:46
una

Analistas occidentales han mostrado un mapa que muestra unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas que participan en una operación especial en Ucrania.




El mayor número de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se concentra en las direcciones de Bakhmut e Izyum, lo que permite a la parte rusa avanzar en este sector de las hostilidades.

Según el mapa, hay 10 grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) en el frente de Kharkov. Un grupo representa 17,7 km del frente.

Hay 54 BTG en la sección Izyum-Severodonetsk-Popasnaya, cada uno de los cuales controla 5,6 km de la línea del frente.

Hay 22 + 1 BTG en la línea Gorlovka-Donetsk-Zaporozhye, 14 km del frente recae en un grupo.

En el área de Kherson - 13 BTG, cada uno controla 19 km de la línea del frente.

Mientras tanto, según la información del departamento de defensa ruso, el 26 de junio, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 10 pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos, así como 3 centros de entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las regiones de Chernihiv, Lvov y Zhytomyr. con armas de alta precisión y misiles Kalibr.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, inspeccionó personalmente a las tropas involucradas en la operación especial ucraniana. En los puestos de mando, el ministro escuchó los informes de los comandantes sobre la situación actual y las operaciones de combate en los principales rumbos.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?
> 
> es fácil :
> 
> ...



Y si un coche fuerra autobus cabría más gente?


----------



## quinciri (27 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Charos que jamás se rompieron ni una uña sobre el terreno, condenado a su país a la guerra y la destrucción.
> 
> ¿Están locos los lituanos generando un _casus belli_ con Rusia ?
> 
> Esto tiene un olor a "Primera Guerra Mundial 2.0" por como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos que tira para atrás.



Piensa lo mismo J.A. Zorrilla en cuanto a que esto recuerda a las vísperas de la IGM y IIGM ...
En siguiente video, minutos 35 y 46 aproximadamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y si un coche fuerra autobus cabría más gente?



Jode el cortocircuito verdad?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Jode el cortocircuito verdad?



El corto el que llevas tú puesto, adoctrinado


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En absoluto hablo de la práctica sexual, hablo del sexo como diferenciador entre las partes de una especie que se reproduce sexualmente. Desde las plantas hasta los mamíferos las diferencias morfológicas entre sexos son evidentes y en muchos casos determinan otras funcionalidades y capacidades del individuo. La actividad sexual lúdica no tiene nada que ver con el sexo como definición de una de las partes de las especies sexuadas. El género es únicamente gramatical o textil, el anglicismo del genaro sólo provoca confusión y crea un debate artificial que confunde un genética con epigenética, ciencia con propaganda y filosofía con política.
> A pesar de se algo aparentemente fuera de tema, se relaciona directamente cnon la forma de hacer las cosas en cada bando, uno habla claramente, conoce los objetivos y actúa sin tapujos, el otro se limita a desviar la atención, ataca objetivos no militares y aprovecha cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crea.



Sigo sin ver razonable la relación entre la actitud de cada bando en esta guerra con el sexo. La única relación que veo es que ambos bandos están jodidos, especialmente el occidental

Centrándonos en la guerra de Ucrania y en las actitudes de cada bando que usted define. Conozco personalmente tanto mujeres como hombres que actuarían de esa forma, es decir, mujeres que hablan claramente, conoces los objetivos y actúan sin tapujos y mujeres que se limitan a desviar la atención, atacan objetivos y aprovechan cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crean. Y también conozco hombres que actúan sin tapujos y hombres que se limitan a desviar la atención, atacar objetivos y aprovechan cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crean.

Las actuaciones no van implícitas en el género ni en los cromosomas ni en el sexo, están más relacionadas con el aprendizaje y con el medio en el que la persona se desenvuelve.

En una guerra no creo que ninguno de los dos bandos se plantee su actuación desde esa perspectiva de sexo que usted plantea, sino partiendo de datos y en función de los objetivos que esperan alcanzar, pero en este foro hay militares conocedores del tema y yo soy ignorante en esos asuntos

P.D: Dado que no coincide nuestra definición de la palabra "sexo" vayamos a la Real Academia española. Cita:

_"Del lat. sexus.
1. m. Condición orgánica, masculina o femenina, de los animales y las plantas.
2. m. Conjunto de seres pertenecientes a un mismo sexo. Sexo masculino, femenino.
3. m. Órganos sexuales.
4. m. Actividad sexual. Está obsesionado con el sexo_."

También es posible que usted identifique dualidad-diferencia con sexo, en ese caso me resulta una curiosa forma de ver las cosas


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ nadie se atreve a contestarme ?
> 
> es fácil :
> 
> ...



Te la contesto yo porque tu pregunta me parece hasta estúpida que se responderia por si sola, no apoyaban a los fascistas menos ahora van a apoyar a un pais llenos de nanzis y con la UE/Otan apoyandolos (si fueran los mismos de esa época). En cuanto a ti yo a ti te he leido muchas veces y no dejas de parecerme un fachuzo por mucho que lo disimules o estás dando esa impresión.

La izquierda actual en ejpana es de risa, nunca ha sido de izquierda. Que pareces nuevo, cono


----------



## cryfar74 (27 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Desde el 2019 Kaliningrado tiene una planta flotante de regasificación de GNL (si, como esas que ahora anda Alemania buscando desesperadamente)
> Que Lituania les corte el gasoducto les importa entre poco y nada.
> 
> 
> ...



Un claro ejemplo que Rusia venia preparándose para el futuro, que sabia que el día de hoy llegaría.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Yankees provocando a China.









Gran despliegue chino por aire y tierra para neutralizar a un avión espía de EEUU en el estrecho de Taiwán


Pekín asegura que el Poseidon P-8A estadounidense amenaza la paz en la región




www-larazon-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*La situación en Lysychansk es extremadamente difícil: se insta a los residentes a evacuar urgentemente*

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - LUNES, 27 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 11:36

*Serhii Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Luhansk*, insta a los residentes de Lisychansk y sus comunidades a evacuar con urgencia.

Fuente: Haidai en Telegram

Cita de Haidai: *"¡Queridos residentes de la comunidad territorial de la ciudad de Lisychansk y sus familiares! ¡En vista de la existencia de una amenaza real para la vida y la salud, pedimos la evacuación urgente!. ¡La situación en la ciudad es extremadamente difícil! Sálvense ustedes y sus familiares. Cuiden a los niños".*

Detalles: Haidai ha asegurado que los evacuados serán atendidos en ciudades de toda Ucrania.

Antecedentes: El 26 de junio, seis residentes de Lysychansk fueron evacuados, un niño entre ellos.

Haidai advirtió que la evacuación es cada día más difícil. Recientemente, las autoridades han propuesto la evacuación puerta a puerta de los residentes.

*"Todos los que siguen dudando deben entender que la próxima vez será aún más difícil. No pierdan estas oportunidades"*, subrayó el jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Luhansk.


----------



## niraj (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2022)

El Consejo de la Unión Europea adoptó una resolución sobre el llenado obligatorio de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en al menos un 80% para la temporada de invierno de 2022 y la obligación de compartir gas. Así lo establece un comunicado publicado el lunes 27 de junio en el sitio web de la autoridad.



“Habiendo completado las negociaciones en menos de dos meses, la UE ahora tiene una herramienta para exigir a todos los países miembros que tengan suficientes reservas de gas para el período invernal y facilitar el intercambio entre países”, dice el documento.

En general, la Unión Europea este año intentará llenar el 85% del almacenamiento subterráneo total.


Dado que las capacidades y situaciones de almacenamiento de gas varían mucho de un país a otro, los Estados miembros podrán afrontar parcialmente el desafío del almacenamiento calculando el gas natural licuado (GNL) o los combustibles alternativos. Algunos Estados miembros no disponen de instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en su territorio, por lo que el reglamento establece que deben almacenar el 15% de su consumo doméstico anual de gas en instalaciones de almacenamiento ubicadas en otros países de la UE

El reglamento también prevé la certificación obligatoria de todos los operadores de instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas por parte de las autoridades de los países interesados de la UE.

Más temprano el lunes, Bloomberg informó que los gobiernos de la UE enfrentaban un riesgo creciente de división en la unidad de la unión debido a una reducción en el suministro de gas natural. Se señaló que las reservas de gas en la UE permiten a los países moverlo a través de las fronteras, ayudándose así unos a otros. Sin embargo, según los analistas, en caso de una escasez crítica de gas, los estados pueden negarse a ayudar a sus vecinos en la unificación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 12:34

El cerco de Lisichansk proviene de cinco direcciones, dijo el embajador de LPR en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Rusia ha entrado en suspensión de pagos.*
*Rusia* ha entrado en suspensión de pagos por primera vez en cien años al pasar el periodo de gracia para el abono de cerca de *100 millones de dólare*s en concepto de intereses de su deuda soberana, ha informado la agencia _Bloomberg_.

Los 30 días de gracia para que los acreedores de Rusia recibieran el pago expiraron este domingo.

Según _Bloomberg_, esta situación se considera un evento de suspensión de pagos y* es la "culminación de las sanciones occidentales* cada vez más severas (a* Rusia* por su "operación militar especial" en Ucrania) que han bloqueado las vías de pago a los acreedores extranjeros". 









Rusia ha entrado en suspensión de pagos


Rusia ha entrado en suspensión de pagos por primera vez en cien años al pasar el periodo de gracia para el abono de cerca de 100 millones de dólares en concepto de intereses de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## computer_malfuction (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

El hijoPutin no quería OTAN en sus fronteras y está consiguiendo la mayor concentración de fuerzas de la OTAN en sus fronteras. 

Un genio


----------



## Malevich (27 Jun 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Yo creo que Lituania está olvidando algo...
> 
> La respuesta rusa puede ser también de baja intensidad, de "falsa bandera". Crear grupos terroristas pagados por Moscú, dirigidos a eliminar personas y objetivos molestos, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Ataques informáticos, desestabilización, corte de la luz, corte del gas.... Hay muchas formas....
Lituania ya tocó los cojones a la UE por su actitud con China y Taiwán.... Lo que no entiendo es que a esos insignificantes bálticos se les consientan según qué cosas y que naciones milenarias y fundamentales para Europa (las del sur) no se puedan salir un milímetro de la doctrina oficial.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Desde el 2019 Kaliningrado tiene una planta flotante de regasificación de GNL (si, como esas que ahora anda Alemania buscando desesperadamente)
> Que Lituania les corte el gasoducto les importa entre poco y nada.
> 
> 
> ...



He visto mapas de los gaseoductos rusos en el baltico y parece que el enclave de Kaliningrado esta conectado a las tuberias rusas.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Lamentable los titulares de hoy sobre la quiebra de Rusia en todas las cabeceras patrias.

Europa no da para mas.


----------



## coscorron (27 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ataques informáticos, desestabilización, corte de la luz, corte del gas.... Hay muchas formas....
> Lituania ya tocó los cojones a la UE por su actitud con China y Taiwán.... Lo que no entiendo es que a esos insignificantes bálticos se les consientan según qué cosas y que naciones milenarias y fundamentales para Europa (las del sur) no se puedan salir un milímetro de la doctrina oficial.



En una palabra .. Deuda .. En dos para los que necesitan pistas ... Deuda y BCE ...


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

El objetivo principal ruso ahora mismo es el Donbás, les falta Lysychansk y un par de pueblecillos más en el oblast de Lugansk y fácilmente un 30-35% del oblast de Donetsk. 

A la velocidad a la que van, no hacen todo eso que dices ni para finales de 2023.


----------



## coscorron (27 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lamentable los titulares de hoy sobre la quiebra de Rusia en todas las cabeceras patrias.
> 
> Europa no da para mas.



Y en el mundo real, primer caso en la historía en el que la moneda de una país en quiebra se revalua...


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lamentable los titulares de hoy sobre la quiebra de Rusia en todas las cabeceras patrias.
> 
> Europa no da para mas.



Lo que demuestran esas cabeceras es que todo lo que tenemos contra RUSIA es humo... y eso da pánico a poco que lo pienses... 

Desconozco que quieren comprar con respeto de la población general (a los mercados esta tontería se la suda), probablemente intentan dar a entender que todo lo que está haciendo la OTAN funciona, aún cuando suponga dolor... pero... pero... 

Ganar esta guerra con PROPAGANDA para la población menos conectada y menos informada, dudo que vaya a servir de nada, ESPECIALMENTE si las variables internas económicas siguen sin funcionar... 

Lo más terrible es que para quíen está informado medianamente lo que DEMUESTRA es IMPOTENCIA, FALTA DE RECURSOS e INDISIMULADO falseamiento de la verdad... lo que acaba dando es PANICO... esto es lo más terrible, Rusia pone sobre el terreno ACCIONES, los países OTAN ponemos noticias falaces y propaganda para consumo interno... 

Y así no hay ni una posibilidad que sea imaginable nada que se pueda asemejar a una derrota o algo similar por parte de Rusia... PATETICO todo...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ése es el primer problema. El segundo, es que los iraníes saben muy bien que negociar con EU es irrelevante, porque harán lo que les sea ordenado por Washington. Hace años llegaron a muchos acuerdos y, a una orden del Imperio, todos volvieron a cortar relaciones unilateralmente, en violación de todos los acuerdos firmados.
> 
> Dudo mucho que a Borrell lo reciba siquiera un ministro. Lo tratarán como la rata repugnante y rastrera que es.



Irán ya es perro viejo en negociar con occidente y sabe perfectamente quienes son sus aliados que han estado ahí a las duras, cuando eran unos apestado del mundo. Creo que sacarán tajada de este cambio, tipo Erdogán, pero sin dañar o molestar ni un ápice a sus verdaderos aliados. Hacen bien, son negocios y ahora ellos tienen poder de negociación.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania soberana e independiente sobrevivirá a Putin: Secretario de Estado de EE. UU.*, Anthony Blinken.

"Cuando se trata de los objetivos estratégicos de Putin, ya ha fallado. Su objetivo estratégico era acabar con la soberanía y la independencia de Ucrania, borrarla del mapa, incluirla en Rusia. No funcionó. "

UN.


----------



## niraj (27 Jun 2022)

En el G7, a parte de ser casi en su totalidad una reunión antiRusia, también encontró tiempo para atacar a China y acordar una inversión de 650.000 millones de dólares en un plan de infraestructura para competir con la ruta de la seda china.

De los cuales, USA pondría 200.000 millones y la UE, que no le va nada contra China, 300.000 millones.

Haciendo recuento a bote pronto de lo que yo recuerde que la UE ha comprometido en las últimas semanas:

*300.000* millones para competir con la ruta de la seda china
*800.000* millones tirados en el plan NextGeneration
*100.000* millones ANUALES en el plan RePower
*100.000* millones en desarrollar la industria del gas en USA para que puedan vendernos gas licuado al precio que quieran
*9000* millones de ayudas a Ucrania para sostenerla durante los próximos 2 meses
una cantidad indeterminada, para pagar a USA la investigación de nuevas centrales nucleares, para que puedan venderlas a la UE
una cantidad indeterminada en rearme (solo Alemania *100.000* millones más. De España, aún no sabemos)

A España, que ya es incapaz de cargar con su propia deuda y ni siquiera puede pagar sus propias pensiones, le corresponde por cuota un 12% del gasto.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Lituania tiene la intención de vetar la decisión de la Comisión Europea sobre el tránsito ilimitado de mercancías a Rusia a través de los países de la UE*, - Delfi

Según el periódico, el eurodiputado Petras Auštrevičius dijo que
Esta semana se han celebrado varias reuniones en la UE. Lituania expresó una posición intransigente sobre la necesidad de mantener la posición previamente acordada y no sucumbir a la presión rusa.

“La mayoría de los países apoyaron a Lituania. Lamentablemente, el representante de un estado propuso revisar el Reglamento sobre la imposición de sanciones”, dijo.

Según él, se está preparando un documento que permitirá la entrega de bienes sancionados de Rusia a Rusia a través del territorio de Lituania. Y Lituania puede vetar esta decisión.

UN.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

Y a quién cojones le interesa eso?


----------



## mazuste (27 Jun 2022)

Cuando eso pasó del impago ruso de bonos en 1998, que fue el simulacro
para 2008, se llevó por delante a LTCM en EEUU y tuvo que intervenir la Fed 
y rescatar el sistema bancario de USA. Contagio se llevó por delante a Brasil
y colapsó Corea y los mercados asiáticos.

Esta vez, de nuevo Rusia como excusa, se duda que los bancos centrales
sean capaces de poder hacer algo... ¿Autodestrucción controlada?


----------



## arriondas (27 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demuestran esas cabeceras es que todo lo que tenemos contra RUSIA es humo... y eso da pánico a poco que lo pienses...
> 
> Desconozco que quieren comprar con respeto de la población general (a los mercados esta tontería se la suda), probablemente intentan dar a entender que todo lo que está haciendo la OTAN funciona, aún cuando suponga dolor... pero... pero...
> 
> ...



Como decía Rhett Butler en Lo que el Viento se Llevó, es difícil ganar una guerra con palabras. Pero parece que la necedad se ha instalado en Occidente, y han comenzado a creerse su propia propaganda. Como bien dices, detrás de todo eso resulta que no hay nada. Y eso sí que da miedo, porque va mucho más allá de un conflicto, significa que nuestros países están bastante peor de lo que pensamos.


----------



## VittorioValencia (27 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> En el G7, a parte de ser casi en su totalidad una reunión antiRusia, también encontró tiempo para atacar a China y acordar una inversión de 650.000 millones de dólares en un plan de infraestructura para competir con la ruta de la seda china.
> 
> De los cuales, USA pondría 200.000 millones y la UE, que no le va nada contra China, 300.000 millones.
> 
> ...



Estan mas dementes de lo que pensabamos.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

El hijoPutin dice: 

*"Europa será reducida a cenizas en una guerra nuclear con Rusia" *y manda misiles de corto alcance con capacidad nuclear a Bielorrusia pero ayer mismo hay una mani en Madrid con personas portando la bandera comunista y gritando “OTAN no”. 

What a time to be alive,


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *A decir de algunos..* Los nazis se asombraron al ver que los lituanos se comportaban de manera más cruel que los propios nazis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto.

Y no fue solo en 1941, ya llevaban un par de décadas liándola parda en todo su entorno, contra Alemania (Prusia-Memel-Klaípeda), contra Polonia (Vilnius), malas relaciones con la URSS que no los había invadido aun (de hecho, más bien era el garante de su independencia frente a Polonia...).... Si hasta la Entente Báltica (los letones y los estonios) se desentendió, de lo montapollos que llegaban a ser los p***s lituanos.....
Hay sociedades que no merecen el "arma" de un estado, se convierten en un peligro y una fuente de desequilibrios continuos para todos sus vecinos.


----------



## Snowball (27 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como decía Rhett Butler en Lo que el Viento se Llevó, es difícil ganar una guerra con palabras. Pero parece que la necedad se ha instalado en Occidente, y han comenzado a creerse su propia propaganda. Como bien dices, detrás de todo eso resulta que no hay nada. Y eso sí que da miedo, porque va mucho más allá de un conflicto, significa que nuestros países están bastante peor de lo que pensamos.



El actual stock de municion artillería de USA sólo duraría 2 semanas al ritmo que los rusos están dando matarile en el Donbas..





__





Cargando…






www.realcleardefense.com


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Erwin (27 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demuestran esas cabeceras es que todo lo que tenemos contra RUSIA es humo... y eso da pánico a poco que lo pienses...
> 
> Desconozco que quieren comprar con respeto de la población general (a los mercados esta tontería se la suda), probablemente intentan dar a entender que todo lo que está haciendo la OTAN funciona, aún cuando suponga dolor... pero... pero...
> 
> ...



Como en el caso del Covid, el leitmotiv será "la incompetencia", "la estupidez", "la arrogancia", pero desarrollada de manera "explicable" en clave geopolítica tradicional. El objetivo de todo este vodevil-despropósito? adecuar la economía occidental a la producción de combustibles fósiles del quinquenio 2025-30 que la OIE auguraba (55-60% del máximo histórico del 2018). Aunque no creo que se llegue al tema nuclear, se ha de forzar la situación lo suficiente para que haya una explicación razonable en los libros de historia a la hecatombe económica del mundo occidental. Y en ese terreno se puede ser creativo. A ver con lo que nos agasajan nuestras élites.
Si no se pierde la perspectiva de esa máxima (decrecimiento controlado) podríamos elucubrar con un boicot total ruso de todos sus combustibles a occidente este invierno, una vez reconducida su decreciente (no olvidemos este detalle) producción. Sea como fuere, nuestros gobernantes no pasaran de la pataleta dialéctica


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ataques informáticos, desestabilización, corte de la luz, corte del gas.... Hay muchas formas....
> Lituania ya tocó los cojones a la UE por su actitud con China y Taiwán.... Lo que no entiendo es que a esos insignificantes bálticos se les consientan según qué cosas y que naciones milenarias y fundamentales para Europa (las del sur) no se puedan salir un milímetro de la doctrina oficial.



Porque a EEUU estrategicamente les interesa y EEUU manda en Europa.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Como digo siempre hay una variable que es vital en economía:
> 
> - CREDIBILIDAD...



Siempre dices eso? Es curioso porque el default implica en el idioma de los hechos la perdida de la credibilidad internacional.

La perdida del acceso al mercado de capitales, el embargo de los bienes en el exterior y todas las complicaciones posibles en una economía acoplada.

Vaya mundo de fantasía.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Todas las "razones" que algunos defienden para que Rusia realice una "operación especial" en Ucrania las podría tener ahora la OTAN si fuese una organización de ataque con Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia y sus misiles nucleares de corto alcance apuntando a media Europa.


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Jun 2022)

Una estupenda oportunidad para probar los S400 de Crimea


----------



## Ultimate (27 Jun 2022)

Disculpad si esta repetido. No recuerdo haberlo visto pero a la marcha que va el hilo quizá se me ha pasado





__





Escobar: St. Petersburg Sets The Stage For The War Of Economic Corridors | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*Escobar: San Petersburgo prepara el escenario para la guerra de los corredores económicos*
_





por Tyler Durden
martes, 21 de junio de 2022 - 08:00
Escrito por Pepe Escobar a través de La Cuna,

*En San Petersburgo, las nuevas potencias del mundo se reúnen para cambiar el "orden basado en reglas" inventado por Estados Unidos y volver a conectar el mundo a su manera...*



El Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo  se configura desde hace años como absolutamente imprescindible para comprender las dinámicas en evolución y las pruebas y tribulaciones de la integración euroasiática.

San Petersburgo en 2022 es aún más crucial, ya que *se conecta directamente con tres desarrollos simultáneos* que describí anteriormente , sin ningún orden en particular:_

_Primero, la llegada del “nuevo G8”: cuatro naciones BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China), además de Irán, Indonesia, Turquía y México, cuyo PIB por paridad de poder adquisitivo (PPA) ya eclipsa al antiguo dominado por Occidente. G8._
_En segundo lugar, la estrategia china de los “Tres Anillos” de desarrollar relaciones geoeconómicas con sus vecinos y socios._
_En tercer lugar, el desarrollo de BRICS+, o BRICS extendidos, incluidos algunos miembros del “nuevo G8”, que se discutirá en la próxima cumbre en China._
_Casi no había dudas de que el presidente Putin sería la estrella de San Petersburgo 2022, pronunciando un discurso nítido y detallado en la sesión plenaria.

Entre los aspectos más destacados, Putin destrozó las ilusiones de los llamados 'mil millones de oro' que viven en el occidente industrializado (solo el 12 por ciento de la población mundial) y las "políticas macroeconómicas irresponsables de los países del G7".

El presidente ruso señaló que las* "pérdidas de la UE debido a las sanciones contra Rusia" podrían superar los 400.000 millones de dólares al año, y que los altos precios de la energía en Europa -algo que en realidad comenzó "en el tercer trimestre del año pasado"- se deben a "creer ciegamente en las energías renovables".* fuentes."

También desestimó debidamente la propaganda occidental del 'aumento de los precios de Putin', diciendo que la crisis alimentaria y energética está vinculada a políticas económicas occidentales equivocadas, es decir, *"los cereales y fertilizantes rusos están siendo sancionados" en detrimento de Occidente.*

En pocas palabras: Occidente juzgó mal la soberanía de Rusia al sancionarla, y ahora está pagando un precio muy alto.

*El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, al dirigirse al foro por video, envió un mensaje a todo el Sur Global. Evocó el "verdadero multilateralismo", insistió en que los mercados emergentes deben tener "una voz en la gestión económica mundial" *y pidió "mejores diálogos Norte-Sur y Sur-Sur".

Dependía del presidente kazajo Tokayev, el gobernante de un socio profundamente estratégico tanto de Rusia como de China, dar el golpe de gracia en persona:* la integración de Eurasia debería progresar de la mano con la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta (BRI) de China. Aquí está, círculo completo.*

*Construyendo una estrategia a largo plazo “en semanas”*

San Petersburgo ofreció varios debates apasionantes sobre temas y subtemas clave de la integración de Eurasia, como los negocios dentro del ámbito de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (SCO) ;* aspectos de la asociación estratégica **Rusia-China* ; lo que se avecina para los BRICS ; y perspectivas para el sector financiero ruso .

Una de las discusiones más importantes se centró en la creciente interacción entre la Unión Económica de Eurasia (EAEU) y la ASEAN , un ejemplo clave de lo que los chinos definirían como 'cooperación Sur-Sur'.

Y eso se conectaba con el todavía largo y tortuoso camino que conduce a una integración más profunda de la propia UEEA.
Esto implica pasos hacia un desarrollo económico más autosuficiente para los miembros; establecer las prioridades para la sustitución de importaciones; aprovechar todo el potencial de transporte y logística; desarrollar corporaciones transeuroasiáticas; e imprimiendo la 'marca' EAEU en un nuevo sistema de relaciones económicas globales.

El viceprimer ministro ruso, Alexey Overchuk, fue particularmente agudo en los asuntos apremiantes en cuestión: implementar una unión económica y aduanera de libre comercio completa, además de un sistema de pago unificado, con liquidaciones directas simplificadas utilizando la tarjeta de pago Mir para llegar a nuevos mercados en el sudeste asiático, África. y el Golfo Pérsico.

*En una nueva era definida por los círculos empresariales rusos como “el juego sin reglas”, desacreditando el “orden internacional basado en reglas” acuñado por Estados Unidos, *otra discusión relevante, con el asesor clave de Putin, Maxim Oreshkin, se centró en cuáles deberían ser las prioridades para las grandes empresas y el sector financiero en relación con la política económica y exterior del Estado
.
El consenso es que las 'reglas' actuales han sido escritas por Occidente. Rusia solo podía conectarse a los mecanismos existentes, respaldados por el derecho y las instituciones internacionales. Pero luego Occidente trató de “exprimirnos” e incluso “cancelar Rusia”. *Así que es hora de "reemplazar las reglas sin reglas". Ese es un tema clave subyacente al concepto de 'soberanía' desarrollado por Putin en su discurso plenario.*

En otra discusión importante presidida por el CEO de Sberbank Herman Gref, sancionado por Occidente, hubo muchas preocupaciones sobre el hecho de que el "salto evolutivo ruso hacia 2030" debería haber ocurrido antes. Ahora se debe construir una "estrategia a largo plazo en semanas", con cadenas de suministro que se rompen en todo el espectro.

*Se planteó una pregunta a la audiencia, la crème de la crème de la comunidad empresarial de Rusia: ¿qué recomendaría, aumentar el comercio con el este o reorientar la estructura de la economía rusa? Un enorme 72 por ciento votó por este último.*

Así que ahora llegamos al punto crucial, ya que todos estos temas interactúan cuando observamos lo que sucedió solo unos días antes de San Petersburgo.

*El corredor Rusia-Irán-India*

Ahora está en juego un nodo clave del Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte-Sur (INTSC), que une el noroeste de Rusia con el Golfo Pérsico a través del Mar Caspio e Irán. El tiempo de transporte entre San Petersburgo y los puertos indios es de 25 días.

Este corredor logístico con transporte multimodal tiene una enorme importancia geopolítica para dos miembros BRIC y un posible miembro del "nuevo G8" porque abre una ruta alternativa clave al camino de carga habitual de Asia a Europa a través del canal de Suez.


*El Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte Sur (INSTC)*

El corredor INSTC es un proyecto clásico de integración Sur-Sur: una red multimodal de 7.200 km de rutas marítimas, ferroviarias y viales que interconecta India, Afganistán, Asia Central, Irán, Azerbaiyán y Rusia hasta Finlandia en el Mar Báltico. .

Técnicamente, imagine un conjunto de contenedores que van por tierra desde San Petersburgo a Astrakhan. Luego, el cargamento navega por el Caspio hasta el puerto iraní de Bandar Anzeli. Luego se transporta por tierra al puerto de Bandar Abbas. Y luego en el extranjero a Nava Sheva, el puerto marítimo más grande de la India. El operador clave es Islamic Republic of Iran Shipping Lines (el grupo IRISL), que tiene sucursales tanto en Rusia como en India._

_*Y eso nos lleva a por qué se pelearán las guerras a partir de ahora: corredores de transporte, y no conquista territorial.*

El acelerado BRI de Beijing se considera una amenaza existencial para el "orden internacional basado en reglas". Se desarrolla a lo largo de seis corredores terrestres a través de Eurasia, además de la Ruta Marítima de la Seda desde el Mar de China Meridional y el Océano Índico, hasta llegar a Europa.

*Uno de los objetivos clave de la guerra de poder de la OTAN en Ucrania es interrumpir los corredores BRI en Rusia.* El Imperio hará todo lo posible para interrumpir no solo los nodos BRI sino también INSTC. Se impidió que Afganistán bajo la ocupación estadounidense se convirtiera en un nodo para BRI o INSTC.

Con pleno acceso al Mar de Azov, ahora un "lago ruso", y posiblemente a toda la costa del Mar Negro más adelante, Moscú aumentará enormemente sus perspectivas de comercio marítimo (Putin: "El Mar Negro fue históricamente territorio ruso"). .

Durante las últimas dos décadas, los corredores de energía han estado muy politizados y están en el centro de las implacables competencias mundiales de oleoductos , desde BTC y South Stream hasta Nord Stream 1 y 2, y las interminables telenovelas Turkmenistán-Afganistán-Pakistán- Gasoductos India (TAPI) e Irán-Pakistán-India (IPI).

Luego está la Ruta del Mar del Norte a lo largo de la costa rusa hasta el Mar de Barents. China e India están muy centradas en la Ruta del Mar del Norte, no por casualidad también discutida en detalle en San Petersburgo.

El contraste entre los debates de San Petersburgo sobre una posible reconfiguración de nuestro mundo y los Tres chiflados que toman un tren a ninguna parte para decirle a un mediocre comediante ucraniano que se calme y negocie su rendición (como lo confirmó la inteligencia alemana) no pudo ser más marcado

Casi imperceptiblemente, al igual que reincorporó a Crimea y entró en el teatro sirio, Rusia, como una superpotencia de energía militar, ahora muestra que es potencialmente capaz de hacer retroceder a una gran parte del oeste industrializado a la Edad de Piedra. Las élites occidentales están simplemente indefensas. Si tan solo pudieran recorrer un corredor en el tren de alta velocidad euroasiático, podrían aprender algo._


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski pide al G-7 sistemas de defensa aérea y una estrategia para exportar su trigo.*
La guerra en Ucrania no estaba en la agenda de la segunda jornada de la cumbre que reúne en el sur de Alemania a los líderes de las siete economías más poderosas del mundo, pero el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, se coló por videoconferencia en las reuniones para *pedir más armas y una estrategia contra el bloqueo ruso a las exportaciones de su trigo*.










Zelenski pide al G-7 sistemas de defensa aérea y una estrategia para exportar su trigo


La guerra en Ucrania no estaba en la agenda de la segunda jornada de la cumbre que reúne en el sur de Alemania a los líderes de las siete economías más poderosas del mundo,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (27 Jun 2022)

Se comenta que Rusia podría haber hecho un movimiento inteligente sobre el pago.
Aparentemente, se habrían dado órdenes de liberar los pagos de intereses en dólares.
Y EE.UU. estaría bloqueando ilegalmente la emisión de esos fondos...

Así que el tal problema ya no es problema de Rusia.


----------



## Pirro (27 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando eso pasó del impago ruso de bonos en 1998, que fue el simulacro
> para 2008, se llevó por delante a LTCM en EEUU y tuvo que intervenir la Fed
> y rescatar el sistema bancario de USA. Contagio se llevó por delante a Brasil
> y colapsó Corea y los mercados asiáticos.
> ...



En 1998 el default de Rusia fue de verdad y tocaron sus mínimos históricos en lo social, en lo económico, en lo moral y en lo diplomático, tragando con el bombardeo de Belgrado y albergando un califato independiente en sus fronteras. El beodo del Kremlin ya había malvendido todo lo que era vendible y el barril de petróleo había caído por debajo de los $20. Los chinos, aunque ya llevaban casi dos décadas de crecimiento desmesurado seguían mayormente yendo a trabajar en bicicleta. Esa quiebra de Rusia fue genuina y una muestra de poder por parte de los acreedores occidentales.

Hoy día el escenario es totalmente distinto. Rusia puede decidir pagar cómo y cuando le interese, es una muestra de poder rusa frente a sus acreedores. Y bueno, que vayan a usar eso para jodernos a todos ni cotiza.


----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

Rusia impidiendo a los Ucranianos exportar su grano.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Los líderes del G7 se burlan de Putin: "¿Nos quitamos la camisa? Demostremos que somos más duros que él"*
Los líderes del G7 se han burlado de la imagen de macho de su adversario ausente, *Vladimir Putin*, en una reunión en Alemania dominada por la *invasión* del presidente ruso a *Ucrania*.

Cuando los trajeados líderes se sentaron para su primera reunión de la cumbre del G7 de tres días en los Alpes bávaros, el primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, preguntó si deberían quitarse las chaquetas, o incluso si deberían desvestirse más y descamisarse.

"Todos tenemos que demostrar que somos más duros que *Putin*", dijo Johnson, provocando la risa de algunos de sus colegas. *Putin *ha sido fotografiado sin camisa varias veces en fotos publicadas por los medios estatales rusos, incluida una en la que montaba un caballo marrón con gafas de sol envolventes, una cadena de oro y pantalones militares.

"Montar a caballo con el torso desnudo", replicó el canadiense* Justin Trudeau*. "Oh, sí", dijo la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*. "Montar a caballo es lo mejor".


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Estrategia Putiniana.

Afirman que en la zona ofensiva en el norte de Donbass, la densidad de tropas rusas es de aproximadamente 1 BTG por 5,5 km de frente, que, en términos de número de personal, es aproximadamente 15 veces menor que la densidad requerida por el clásico charter: 4 km por división.

Esto explica muchas cosas: la falta de avances espectaculares y los problemas con el cierre rápido de las calderas y, en general, las tácticas aceptadas de empujar lentamente hacia el frente, apoyándose en la artillería.

Es necesario comparar la campaña actual no con los frentes millonarios de la Gran Guerra Patria (lo que a primera vista parece natural), sino con operaciones militares semi-posicionales en Siria, donde el frente también se movió muy lentamente, y donde la defensa se mantuvo principalmente en los asentamientos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los líderes del G7 se burlan de Putin: "¿Nos quitamos la camisa? Demostremos que somos más duros que él"*
> Los líderes del G7 se han burlado de la imagen de macho de su adversario ausente, *Vladimir Putin*, en una reunión en Alemania dominada por la *invasión* del presidente ruso a *Ucrania*.
> 
> Cuando los trajeados líderes se sentaron para su primera reunión de la cumbre del G7 de tres días en los Alpes bávaros, el primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, preguntó si deberían quitarse las chaquetas, o incluso si deberían desvestirse más y descamisarse.
> ...



vaya retrasados, von der brujen ya es que down profunda


----------



## pgas (27 Jun 2022)

*El sistema monetario ruso tiene hoy muchos problemas.*







ВАЛЕНТИН КАТАСОНОВ | 26.06.2022

En primer lugar, la depreciación del rublo ruso en el mercado interno, que se refleja en el aumento de los precios de la mayoría de los bienes y servicios. Según las estimaciones de Rosstat, la inflación en el país fue del 8,4% a finales del año pasado. A finales de mayo, en términos anuales (los últimos 12 meses) la cifra ya era el doble: 17,1%.

En segundo lugar, la inestabilidad del tipo de cambio del rublo en relación con otras monedas. Se ha hecho especialmente notorio desde que el Banco de Rusia abandonó el mantenimiento del tipo de cambio del rublo (en 2014). Unos meses después (en diciembre de 2014) se produjo un colapso del rublo (reducción a la mitad del tipo de cambio frente al dólar y al euro). La guerra de sanciones contra Rusia, iniciada el 24 de febrero de 2022, fue un desencadenante adicional de la volatilidad monetaria del rublo. Al principio (en la primera quincena de marzo), el rublo se desplomó hasta valores superiores a los 120 rublos por dólar, y luego la oscilación fue en sentido contrario. El rublo comenzó a fortalecerse; su tipo de cambio se sitúa ahora en la franja de 53-54 rublos-dólares.

Además, un grave problema es el bajo nivel de monetización de la economía rusa (la relación entre el volumen total de dinero en efectivo y no en efectivo y el PIB). A finales de 2021, la monetización de la economía rusa se situaba en el 50,65%. Al mismo tiempo, el valor de este indicador en las economías desarrolladas oscila entre el 80 y el 100%, y en la economía en desarrollo dinámico de China, alrededor del 200%.

Por último, el dinero es muy caro en Rusia, como demuestra el tipo de interés básico del Banco Central. Al comienzo de la guerra de sanciones, el Banco Central fijó el tipo en el 20%. Ahora se ha rebajado al 9,5%. Sin embargo, incluso con este tipo de interés, los préstamos son inasequibles para la gran mayoría de empresas y particulares. En comparación, en Estados Unidos, la Fed mantiene actualmente su tipo de interés clave en el 1,75%. Y los bancos centrales de Japón y Suiza tienen tipos clave negativos.

Hoy en día, en Rusia no faltan consejos sobre cómo poner en orden el sistema monetario. En un innumerable número de propuestas hay algunas que se centran en el uso del oro en el sistema monetario. Hoy el dinero en Rusia y en todo el mundo es un signo. Pero antes tenía un carácter de mercancía, es decir, tenía un valor intrínseco. Durante siglos, el oro ha sido el dinero básico perfecto. El metal amarillo fue expulsado definitivamente del mundo del dinero en 1976 en la Conferencia Monetaria Internacional de Jamaica. En ese momento se tomó la decisión de sustituir el patrón del dólar de oro por uno de papel. En la actualidad, el sistema mundial del dólar está a punto de estallar. Y mucha gente vuelve a pensar en el dinero de oro.

Hay propuestas para crear dinero de oro, que serviría para las liquidaciones internacionales y otras transacciones transfronterizas. Hay propuestas para utilizar el oro en la circulación monetaria nacional. Aquí están las últimas noticias sobre el tema (con fecha del 22 de junio). Expertos de la corporación estatal VEB han elaborado un informe titulado "Pagos internacionales bajo sanciones: situación y perspectivas". Contiene propuestas para crear un sistema financiero y monetario nacional alternativo adaptado a las condiciones de la guerra de sanciones permanente. El enfoque principal en las liquidaciones internacionales es el uso del trueque y las transacciones de compensación, así como las criptomonedas. Los expertos de la corporación estatal han propuesto la creación de un rublo digital vinculado al tipo de cambio del oro, cuyas transacciones, en su opinión, no serán bloqueadas por Estados Unidos. Este "rublo de oro" se utilizaría para las liquidaciones externas, incluso entre terceros países (es decir, sin la participación de Rusia).

Este tipo de propuesta de utilizar un rublo de oro no es del todo nueva. Me gustaría recordar la tan olvidada historia de la pieza de oro, que nació hace exactamente un siglo. Espero que pueda ser útil hoy.

Tras la Revolución de Octubre de 1917, Rusia entró en un periodo de terribles pruebas. Guerra civil, intervención extranjera, hambruna, alta mortalidad y ruina económica. Los restos de la economía se regían por una rígida distribución de recursos y bienes. La economía monetaria se ha hundido. Circulan todo tipo de billetes: billetes zaristas, "kerenki", "sovznak" (billetes de papel que empezó a emitir el Comisariado Popular de Finanzas de la RSFSR a partir de 1919), numerosos sucedáneos y emisiones locales. La moneda se deprecia rápidamente y la hiperinflación es galopante. Por poner un ejemplo: en 1921 el poder adquisitivo de 100 mil billetes soviéticos equivalía al coste de un kopek prerrevolucionario. El dinero está perdiendo su antigua función (como medida de valor, medio de cambio, pago y ahorro). Predominaban el intercambio directo de productos y mercancías, las requisiciones, la prodrazverstka y la distribución racionada. En la jerarquía del partido-estado prevalece la idea de que el dinero es una reliquia de la sociedad burguesa.
La construcción del comunismo se llevaría a cabo sin el uso del dinero y mucho menos del crédito. A principios de 1920 se suprimió el banco central (llamado Banco Popular de la RSFSR) y todos los demás bancos.

Como saben, en la primavera de 1921 la política del comunismo de guerra fue sustituida por la llamada nueva política económica (NEP). Se apostó por el restablecimiento de las relaciones mercancía-dinero. En esencia, fue una restauración parcial del capitalismo, pero temporal, pues la prolongación de la NEP amenazaba el poder político de los bolcheviques. La transición a la NEP fue acompañada por la reforma monetaria de 1922-24.

La reforma monetaria fue prescrita por un decreto del Comité Ejecutivo Central de toda la Unión "Sobre las medidas para regular la economía financiera" del 10 de octubre de 1921. Decreto del Soviet de la RSFSR del 3 de noviembre de 1921 "Sobre los billetes de banco del modelo de 1922". La reforma fue precedida por la creación del Banco Estatal de la RSFSR el 15 de octubre de 1921. Se le encomendó la tarea de gestionar la circulación del dinero. La dirección de la reforma fue confiada al Comisario de Finanzas G. J. Sokolnikov.

El primer paso de la reforma fue realizar dos denominaciones y unificar la circulación de la moneda (eliminar el abigarrado conjunto de diferentes tipos de billetes). Se llevaron a cabo las denominaciones y la unificación, pero no reforzaron los billetes estatales. En marzo-abril de 1922, el 11º Congreso del PCR(b) decidió que la política económica y financiera debía orientarse hacia la restauración del respaldo en oro del dinero. Los decretos del Consejo de Comisarios del Pueblo del 25 de julio y del 11 de octubre de 1922 concedieron al Banco del Estado el derecho de emitir billetes que se llamaron "chervonets".

Se estipuló que "...con el fin de aumentar el activo circulante sin una mayor expansión de la emisión de billetes, en aras de regular la circulación monetaria y sobre la base de la disponibilidad de valores reales acumulados...". El Banco del Estado recibió el derecho de poner en circulación billetes de 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 25 y 50 chervonets. Esta decisión fue precedida por una discusión sobre el futuro nombre de la nueva moneda soviética. El Comisariado del Pueblo de Finanzas propuso que la unidad de la moneda dura soviética se llamara "fedal". También se habló de nombres más tradicionales como "tselkovy" y "hryvnia". Se decidió llamar a la nueva moneda "chervonets". El nombre deriva de la combinación de palabras "chervonnyi zoloto", un nombre antiguo para un tipo de oro de alta calidad. El 22 de noviembre del mismo año se lanzó la emisión de billetes del Banco Estatal de la RSFSR en chervonets. A finales de 1922 se pusieron en circulación los primeros billetes de 5 y 10 chervonets. Los billetes de 1, 3 y 25 chervonets se pusieron en circulación más tarde, en el verano de 1923. Los billetes de 2 y 50 chervonets que debían emitirse de acuerdo con el decreto no se pusieron en circulación.

El tenge soviético estaba respaldado por oro, otros metales preciosos y divisas hasta el 25% de su valor y el 75% por bienes fácilmente realizables y pasivos a corto plazo. Los billetes soviéticos siguieron circulando en paralelo a los billetes de banco, que siguieron depreciándose. En la primavera de 1924, los billetes del Tesoro del Estado fueron sustituidos por sovznaks. Los billetes soviéticos desaparecieron. Los billetes de banco y del Tesoro se mantuvieron. Se acuñaron monedas de plata y cobre. El rublo soviético finalmente se estabilizó. Los chervontsy eran cualquier billete del Banco del Estado, ya que llevaban la inscripción de respaldo parcial (25%) de oro. Durante 1923, la proporción de chervonets en la oferta monetaria total creció del 3% al 80%.

Mayakovsky incluso compuso un verso:

Igual a la plata

Y un nuevo billete de papel,

Ahora

Entre ellos

No hay ninguna diferencia.

Tómalo,

Cualquier papel que sepa mejor

Ahora también hay una tarifa fija para el papel.

El 1 de abril de 1924, los chervonets comenzaron a cotizar en la Bolsa de Nueva York. En 1925, el tenge soviético empezó a cotizar oficialmente en las bolsas de Austria, Italia, Turquía, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Irán, China (bolsa de Shanghai) y otros países. En 1924-1925 se realizaron transacciones no oficiales con los chervonets en Londres y Berlín. En esa época, Europa ya estaba empezando a restablecer el patrón oro (que se había congelado en 1914 debido al estallido de la Primera Guerra Mundial). Se esperaba que la Unión Soviética también restableciera el patrón oro en forma de piezas de oro que se cambiarían por el metal precioso. G. Sokolnikov, Comisario del Pueblo para las Finanzas (entonces llamado "Witte soviético" por el ministro zarista de Finanzas Sergei Witte, que había introducido el rublo de oro en 1897) prometió que el cambio de billetes por oro estaba a punto de comenzar. Para mayor persuasión, a partir de 1923 se acuñaron pequeños lotes de billetes de oro con el nombre de "El Sembrador" (el reverso representa a un campesino sembrador). En el anverso figuraba primero el escudo de la RSFSR, y más tarde el de la URSS (aunque esta última versión es extremadamente rara). Por sus características de peso (8,6 g, 900 de prueba) y tamaño de la pieza de oro soviética correspondía plenamente a la moneda prerrevolucionaria de 10 rublos. Estas piezas de oro se utilizaban principalmente para los pagos en el extranjero. Sin embargo, dicen que hubo casos en los que el dinero soviético no fue aceptado debido a los símbolos soviéticos en las monedas.
Por ello, en 1925 la Casa de la Moneda de Leningrado comenzó a acuñar monedas de oro del modelo zarista de la época de Nicolás II, en denominaciones de 5 y 10 rublos (con el año indicado en el reverso como "1911").

Muchos en la Unión Soviética y, sobre todo, más allá de sus fronteras, esperaban el libre intercambio de chervonets (billetes del Gosbank de la URSS) por metal. Pero no comenzó. Grigory Sokolnikov, Comisario del Pueblo de Finanzas, ardiente defensor de la continuación y profundización de la NEP, fue destituido de su cargo de Comisario de Finanzas en enero de 1926. En diciembre de 1925 se celebró el XIV Congreso del PCUS (b), que anunció que el país se encaminaba hacia la industrialización. Todo el mundo comprendió que la industrialización requería una política económica muy diferente a la de la NEP. Se necesitaba un modelo económico completamente distinto, un sistema monetario diferente. El rublo de oro clásico (que se caracteriza no sólo por tener paridad de oro y seguridad de oro, sino también por el libre intercambio de papel moneda por oro) no pudo convertirse en una herramienta para la industrialización. La pieza de oro (tal y como la entendían Sokolnikov y otros defensores del modelo de economía liberal de mercado de la época) se suprimió a mediados de los años veinte.

Pasaron algunos años más, y en 1930-32 se llevó a cabo una reforma monetaria en la URSS. Se estableció un nuevo sistema bancario. Hubo un fortalecimiento del rublo soviético, pero no con oro, sino con una economía poderosa. Sokolnikov quería que el rublo fuera de oro, Stalin lo convirtió en mercancía.

Por cierto, el pueblo soviético mantuvo la palabra "chervonets" durante décadas. Era el nombre del billete del Banco Estatal de la URSS de 10 rublos.

Trad.DeepL




vil. dijo:


> Esto no debe pasar como cierto, pues indicaría que estamos de acuerdo y que además es la verdad, que no es...
> 
> Alemania se acomodó. Con Merkel la situación se fue a uno niveles surrealistas. Fue Alemania la principal instigadora de la burbuja ladrillil, quíen sino crees que lubricó el sistema con capitales que tenía excedentarios y no quería inyectar en su propia economía temerosa de que se recalentase; tanto griegos, como españoles, como italianos fuimos sus víctimas; PERO, a esas víctimas les vino bien y...
> 
> ...




FALSO! los anglos sí gobiernan Europa desde la IIGM por las buenas o por las malas como en Italia y luego con el Gladio y pensar lo contrario es tontería

Alemania? un pobre testaferro subordinado a los anglos -incluso económicamente- y pensar lo contrario es ser un inútil como Gorbachov




Transcript of conversation, White House, May 31, 1990.


mejor sigues el tetatet con el alfombras porque de esto demuestras poca idea


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Disculpad si esta repetido. No recuerdo haberlo visto pero a la marcha que va el hilo quizá se me ha pasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos acabados, ya no pintamos nada en el mundo, lo que pasa es que no nos hemos enterado.
Dentro de poco tiempo, EEUU se esconderá detras de sus fronteras y quedará como un país autista, pero para Europa ya será tarde porque en lugar de haber sido un sitio de convergencia de ambos mundos se posiciono con aquel que tenía todas las de perder, ahora a llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los líderes del G7 se burlan de Putin: "¿Nos quitamos la camisa? Demostremos que somos más duros que él"*
> Los líderes del G7 se han burlado de la imagen de macho de su adversario ausente, *Vladimir Putin*, en una reunión en Alemania dominada por la *invasión* del presidente ruso a *Ucrania*.
> 
> Cuando los trajeados líderes se sentaron para su primera reunión de la cumbre del G7 de tres días en los Alpes bávaros, el primer ministro británico, *Boris Johnson*, preguntó si deberían quitarse las chaquetas, o incluso si deberían desvestirse más y descamisarse.
> ...



En fin, hay niños que son más adultos que esa panda...


----------



## Galiciaverde (27 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Zara Hadid no era iraní sino_ iraquí_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la corrección


----------



## Abu-Yunis (27 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y en el mundo real, primer caso en la historía en el que la moneda de una país en quiebra se revalua...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103554



Es una quiebra sana


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

Whoa..... "The Great Default" as VK said 2 months ago, is here
5.1K viewsD Anon, Jun 27 at 04:58









EOS Goddess of Dawn


Russia defaults on debt May 4th..The Great Default




anonup.com










____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Archillect @archillect
13h
____________________________________________________________________________________________________



11:30 p. m. · 26 jun. 2022·Archillect




4:31 p. m. · 26 jun. 2022·Archillect

20h

COMPLEJO INTENTO DE DECODE DE @SERCORIMO 








sercorimo ...


oohhh YEAH!!! 9/11 I think we are here too, Fren! ❤️ MIrrors! Games > Start Games = 45 Match = 45 > One that is exactly like another or a counterpart to anoth




anonup.com




  ​




​


----------



## vil. (27 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Siempre dices eso? Es curioso porque el default implica en el idioma de los hechos la perdida de la credibilidad internacional.
> 
> La perdida del acceso al mercado de capitales, el embargo de los bienes en el exterior y todas las complicaciones posibles en una economía acoplada.
> 
> Vaya mundo de fantasía.



Ya te digo yo que un DEFAULT IMPLICA QUE LOS MERCADOS NI TE VAN A MIRAR...

Tan cierto como eso, que un DEFAULT es tu capacidad para no pagar porque NO TIENES UN CHAVO...


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Brevemente.

1. La RF no considerará la interferencia con los pagos de los bonos como un incumplimiento. El dinero ha sido transferido, la interferencia no es de RF, por lo que ya no es problema de RF. Como resultado, Estados Unidos y sus satélites dirán que es un impago, mientras que la RF dirá que no, que no hay impago. Por lo tanto, la actitud real ante la situación vendrá determinada por el comportamiento aparente de los tenedores de bonos.

2. Estados Unidos ha anunciado la entrega de SAMs de medio y largo alcance a Ucrania. Este es un movimiento esperado. Las entregas de los equipos están previstas para el otoño.

3. El ayudante de Kadyrov dijo que la OTAN tenía planes de utilizar el aeropuerto de Severodonetsk con fines militares como base militar para la expansión de la infraestructura de la OTAN en Ucrania.

4. Hay informes de que 21 combatientes de las IDF fueron capturados en Azovstal. Se intercambiaron a través de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos: Israel aceptó reducir al mínimo los suministros de armas a Ucrania a cambio de ellos, y también dio a Rusia el uso permanente del territorio del suburbio de Alexandrovsky en Jerusalén. El tema no ha sido comentado oficialmente de ninguna manera.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El amigo (27 Jun 2022)

Hezpaña no creo que desempeñe ningún papel. No sé a qué país te refieres. 
España en cambio desempeñara el que le interese. De nada.


----------



## El amigo (27 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se comenta que Rusia podría haber hecho un movimiento inteligente sobre el pago.
> Aparentemente, se habrían dado órdenes de liberar los pagos de intereses en dólares.
> Y EE.UU. estaría bloqueando ilegalmente la emisión de esos fondos...
> 
> Así que el tal problema ya no es problema de Rusia.



Que inteligencia. Es increíble


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Ayer, las unidades rusas eliminaron dos grupos de mercenarios de sabotaje y reconocimiento (un total de 14 militantes) durante los combates que tuvieron lugar a 3 km de la refinería de Lisichansk; el primero estaba formado por ciudadanos de países europeos, y el segundo incluía sólo mercenarios de Georgia que formaban parte de la "legión georgiana", informó el Ministerio de Defensa.

Los combatientes georgianos abatidos estaban implicados en la brutal tortura y asesinato de militares rusos cerca de Kiev en marzo, dijo el ministerio.

"El Ministerio de Defensa ruso tiene información sobre todos los mercenarios implicados en los abusos y asesinatos de nuestros militares. Los hemos encontrado y castigado", subrayó el ministerio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Estados Unidos enviará a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea de medio y largo alcance - CNN

La publicación estadounidense afirmó que las autoridades ya habían adquirido sistemas tierra-aire y estaban listas para entregarlos. Se espera que Washington anuncie oficialmente la decisión dentro de una semana.

El Kremlin reaccionó a esta información: el portavoz presidencial Dmitry Peskov dijo que Estados Unidos no había notificado a Rusia tales planes.

Añadió que "Rusia está tomando medidas para proteger sus intereses de forma continua", incluso a la vista de esta información.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

La fuerza aérea rusa ha atacado con cuatro misiles de alta precisión la planta Artem de Kiev, que produce munición para los MLRS.
Los cuatro misiles alcanzaron su objetivo. La instalación fue alcanzada. La infraestructura civil de la ciudad de Kiev no sufrió daños.
Al repeler el ataque con misiles, los Buk M1 ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire por misiles antiaéreos S-300 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Es de suponer que uno de los misiles antiaéreos derribados cayó sobre un edificio residencial.

♂Continúa la caótica huida de las unidades ucranianas cerca de Lisychansk. Las tropas de barrera ucranianas ya no ayudan. El control de las tropas ucranianas está perdido.

Armas de alta precisión alcanzaron el punto de despliegue del 106º Batallón de la 63ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU en la región de Nikoláyev.
Se han destruido los efectivos y el material militar de las milicias nazis del Sector Derecho cerca de Lisychansk y de las milicias Azov y Kraken cerca de Kharkiv.

✈ Golpe a la aviación operativa y del Ejército, a las tropas de misiles y a la artillería: 24 puestos de mando, unidades de artillería y morteros en 58 zonas, así como personal y equipos militares en 304 zonas.

En el marco de la guerra de contrabatería en la dirección de Donetsk, fueron alcanzados 3 pelotones de MLRS Grad, un pelotón de obuses M-777 de 155 mm, 2 pelotones de obuses Giatsint de 152 mm, así como 2 pelotones de la SAU 2C1 Gvozdika.

Los medios de defensa aérea destruyeron 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las zonas, interceptaron 2 misiles tácticos Tochka-U y un cohete MLRS cerca de la isla de Zmeiniy.

⚖ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso tiene información sobre todos los mercenarios implicados en los abusos y asesinatos de nuestros militares. Los hemos encontrado y castigado.

Más información en el resumen del Ministerio de Defensa









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kelden (27 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si no se trata de fobia o no fobia sino de comprender como las politicas LGTBI y diversidad han desbancado de las agendas políticas las reivindicaciones sociales que son verdaderamente importante. Ya no hay más problemas sociales en el mundo que los de los gays y los de la diversidad o eso quieren que parezca ... Ya no hay ricos ni pobres, ni otras brechas salariales que no sean de generos, ni propietarios ni rentistas .. nada, sólo quedan por resolver los problemas de los trans.



Hay que ver los de Podemos .... todo el puto día en la cama con los de la CEOE y predicando a favor de la colaboración público-privada en todas las televisiones.  

Y en una cosa tienes razón: la izquierda es muy tímida, pero es la izquierda que el sistema permite. Más allá y te pegan un tiro o te mandan un jauría de fachas a rodear tu casa durante meses y meses sin que nadie se los lleve de allí.

Así que si los rojísimos quereis algo más vais a tener que coger la escopeta, echaros al monte y quitarle el hueso al perro a garrotazo limpio. Votando no va a ser, votando es imposible.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Los líderes del G7 (esencialmente Estados Unidos y sus Seis) han emitido una declaración final según la cual:

▪ Las naciones del G7 apartarán a Rusia de los mercados mundiales, limitarán sus ingresos, incluidos los del oro, y le cortarán el acceso a tecnologías y servicios clave, especialmente en la industria de defensa;

▪ El G7 tiene previsto ayudar a Ucrania a aumentar su potencial de exportación mediante la supresión de los derechos comerciales;

▪ El G7 ampliará la cooperación con Ucrania en materia de inteligencia e información y seguridad marítima.

▪ El G7 destinará más de 2.800 millones de dólares en ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania en 2022.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪En dirección a Kharkiv, las tropas rusas bombardean las posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Kharkiv, Shevelovka, Peschanye, Chuhuyev, Shestakovo, Zamulovka y Russkaya Lozova;

▪El ejército ruso continúa las acciones de asalto cerca de los asentamientos de Dementiyevka y Pitomnik.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (27 Jun 2022)

Analistas dicen que Rusia posee en Kaliningrado una "variedad bastante completa 
de capacidades militares", entre las que destaca lo que se conoce como sistema 
A2AD (Anti-Access Area Denial, en inglés).





__





Lituania bloquea Kaliningrado: otro peón de la OTAN contra Rusia


Una situación que involucra a Lituania, socio de la OTAN, está ocurriendo en estos días: como parte de la implementación del cuarto paquete sancionatorio contra Rusia, las autoridades lituanas declararon el pasado 18 de junio que no permitirían que los trenes entraran en Kaliningrado (exclave...




t.co





A propósito ¿A alguien le funciona el vk?
No hay manera...


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas destruyen personal y equipo militar de las AFU cerca de Lisychansk, incluida la milicia nazi del Sector Derecho









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Adriano II (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En el marco de la guerra de contrabatería en la dirección de Donetsk, fueron alcanzados 3 pelotones de MLRS Grad, un pelotón de obuses M-777 de 155 mm, 2 pelotones de obuses Giatsint de 152 mm, así como 2 pelotones de la SAU 2C1 Gvozdika.



Para los ejpertos :

Cuantos cañones es un pelotón?


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2022)

En los últimos defaults siempre ha intervenidos el FMI para reorganizar el saqueo macro y el B. Internacional para el saqueo micro (las empresas), aquí ni a uno, ni a otro se les espera, simplemente porque no es un default, es una milonga montada por USA y seguida por UE.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

La alerta antiaérea está sonando en muchas zonas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

"Cazas rusos han destruido 2 grupos mercenarios de sabotaje y reconocimiento" - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Dos DRG enemigos fueron destruidos durante los combates a tres kilómetros de la refinería de petróleo de Lysychansk. El primer grupo estaba formado por ciudadanos de varios Estados europeos. La segunda incluía sólo mercenarios de Georgia, parte de la llamada "Legión Georgiana". Los combatientes georgianos eliminados participaron en la brutal tortura y asesinato de militares rusos cerca de Kiev en marzo de este año.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

Claro, porque según vosotros, los "listos", quien tiene que ser el amo es rusita con el mismo tipo de dictadura aquí en España...quien sería el "Lukashenko ezpañol"?

Joder, qué ignorancia....

Antes de que diga que "el eztado españó debe de se..", no, gracias.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: ayer se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles contra los talleres de la Corporación de Cohetes Artem en el distrito Shevchenkivskyi de Kiev, donde se producía munición para los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos - los 4 misiles rusos alcanzaron su objetivo, la instalación fue alcanzada, la infraestructura civil en Kiev no fue dañada por las armas de alta precisión.

Al mismo tiempo, el régimen de Kiev intentó interceptar los misiles rusos con equipos antiaéreos desplegados en la ciudad, según el Ministerio de Defensa.

Según la misma, los S-300 y Buk M1 ucranianos dispararon más de 10 misiles antiaéreos, pero debido a la falta de acoplamiento de los lanzadores de defensa antiaérea y de los equipos de radio situados en los bloques de la ciudad, dos misiles S-300 fueron derribados en el aire por los Buk ucranianos. Uno de los misiles antiaéreos derribados cayó supuestamente sobre un edificio residencial, según el Ministerio de Defensa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Severodonetsk-Lysychansk a partir de las 14.00 horas del 27 de junio de 2022*

Las fuerzas aliadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, la LNR y la DNR y las formaciones de voluntarios desarrollan una ofensiva para rodear la agrupación enemiga en Severodonetsk-Lysychansk.

▪ Unidades de la 25ª División del Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron un contraataque en Volcheyarovka para impedir que el anillo de cerco se cerrara al norte de la localidad. El ataque fue rechazado: los combates continúan en Maloryazantsevo, al norte de Volcheyarovka.

▪Las unidades de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, apoyadas por la aviación del ejército, han roto la defensa de las AFU al oeste de Volcheyarovka y han ocupado parte del territorio de la refinería de Lisichansk. Los combates tienen lugar en la parte occidental de la refinería y en la aldea de Verkhnekamenka con unidades de la 25ª OvdbR, la 24ª Ombra y la 17ª OtbR de las AFU.

Los combates en Maloryazantsevo y en la refinería de petróleo significan efectivamente un estrechamiento del anillo de cerco alrededor de la agrupación Severodonetsk-Lysychansk. Ahora es posible salir del caldero esbozado por la única carretera que queda a lo largo de la orilla del Seversky Donets vía Belogorovka, que está bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ En Lisychansk hay combates en la periferia sur, cerca de la fábrica RTI, Bila Hora y la fábrica de vidrio.

▪ En la orilla oriental, continúa el acopio de Borovskoye y Severodonetsk. Varios cientos de civiles han sido evacuados de los refugios de la planta de Azot.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Charidemo (27 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, porque según vosotros, los "listos", quien tiene que ser el amo es rusita con el mismo tipo de dictadura aquí en España...quien sería el "Lukashenko ezpañol"?
> 
> Joder, qué ignorancia....
> 
> Antes de que diga que "el eztado españó debe de se..", no, gracias.



Felipe uve palito es el lukashenko español. Gracias a USA su padre logró la plaza de funcionario premium-plus y si para mostrar agradecimiento España debe ir a la guerra nuclear cpir Ucrania o los Bálticos se hace y punto pelota.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

Ninguno debe existir


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Se informa de nuevos ataques con misiles en las regiones de Poltava y Dnipropetrovsk, así como cerca de Lisichansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

En cualquier caso, hay que compensar las pérdidas, lo que significa que cualquier carne de cañón, incluidos los que se pillan en los clubes nocturnos, servirá. La capacidad de lucha del ejército será, por supuesto, cuestionable, pero en un contexto de pérdidas monstruosas, incluso ese personal tratará de llenar los agujeros en el frente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Las prácticas de movilización de los ucranianos sólo pueden ser aplaudidas por una vez. Asaltaron los clubes nocturnos de Kiev. Repartieron 219 citaciones.​​Por supuesto, todo el mundo tratará de pagar sus deudas, el precio de una pregunta parte de la suma de cuatro dígitos en envoltorios verdes. No hace falta decir que muchos tendrán éxito. Pero esa parte del glamour local, que no lo logrará, la esperaremos primero en cautiverio, y luego en videos de levantamiento de espíritu. Este contingente les aportará sin duda el sabor más singular.​​







АДЕКВАТ Z


Адекватный взгляд на общественно-политические процессы в наше непростое время. О внутреннем и немного о международном. Только аргументированная позиция! Адекватное сотрудничество: @adekvatny adekvat.tg@gmail.com




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Felipe uve palito es el lukashenko español. Gracias a USA su padre logró la plaza de funcionario premium-plus y si para mostrar agradecimiento España debe ir a la guerra nuclear cpir Ucrania o los Bálticos se hace y punto pelota.




Mañana va a recibir al Abuelo a Torrejón.
¿Llevara a alguna de sus hijas para alegrarle el día al Viejo Verde?
Será un servicio por España.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2022)

Me adelanto, puede que no sea nada, pero ya vienen 2 tormentas contra la costa este americana con pintas de pasar a huracán, aun están lejos y no tienen actividad ciclónica pero la más próxima ya tiene un 70% de probabilidad de tenerla.

En vez de tanto G7 y OTAN yo de USA me estaría preocupando por esas cosas.


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> que esperas de un granos pajillas con teclado, bastante castigo tendrá su madre cada vez que le ve en la habitación pensando que ella no parió para que se convirtiera en tal cosa



Tápate un poco, CM, que se te ve mucho el plumero.
¿A cuánto te pagan el post?


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Ataque con cohetes en Kremenchuk

El hecho de los ataques a las instalaciones ucranianas ha sido confirmado por el gauleiter de Poltava. Según los informes preliminares, la planta de vehículos de carretera de Kremenchuk ha sido afectada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas avanzan hacia el centro de Lysychansk.

Ministerio de defensa de Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hay que ver los de Podemos .... todo el puto día en la cama con los de la CEOE y predicando a favor de la colaboración público-privada en todas las televisiones.
> 
> Y en una cosa tienes razón: la izquierda es muy tímida, pero es la izquierda que el sistema permite. Más allá y te pegan un tiro o te mandan un jauría de fachas a rodear tu casa durante meses y meses sin que nadie se los lleve de allí.
> 
> Así que si los rojísimos quereis algo más vais a tener que coger la escopeta, echaros al monte y quitarle el hueso al perro a garrotazo limpio. Votando no va a ser, votando es imposible.



Se quejan pero luego les da miedo Iglesias. Se vio claro cuando no pudieron pasar al Psoe, una campaña en los medios con la "amenaza roja" y se quedaron a las puertas.

El tio no dijo de cambiarlo por uno comunista, solo de reformarlo para que fuera más razonable, e incluso eso acaba con amenazas y sicarios en tu puerta. Los que no quieren reformarlo , si te va a su puerta a protestar acabas en el trullo en 3, 2, 1. Solo hay que ver como hoy no hay nadie a la puerta de los otanicos , y ni es su domicilio, ni viven allí , y estan trabajando.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todas las "razones" que algunos defienden para que Rusia realice una "operación especial" en Ucrania las podría tener ahora la OTAN si fuese una organización de ataque con Kaliningrado y Bielorrusia y sus misiles nucleares de corto alcance apuntando a media Europa.



Pues NO. Porque los ruso disolvieron su pacto militar y retrocedieron de la linea de enfrentamiento. Son los anglos los que han avanzado. No hay equidistancia posible en eso.

Kaliningrado y bielorrusia estaban bastante atras de la anterior linea de contacto. 

-----------

Mas que no lograron cruzar el rio.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

Me entretienen más vuestras lloreras de "ayyy,...ej que loz eztadoz unidoz zon muy maloz y la tierra ez plana, zorooooozzz, zoroz ez el malo"


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues NO. Porque los ruso disolvieron su pacto militar y retrocedieron de la linea de enfrentamiento. Son los anglos los que han avanzado. No hay equidistancia posible en eso.
> 
> Kaliningrado y bielorrusia estaban bastante atras de la anterior linea de contacto.
> 
> ...



Bielorrusia no es un país libre


----------



## Roedr (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Brevemente.
> 
> 1. La RF no considerará la interferencia con los pagos de los bonos como un incumplimiento. El dinero ha sido transferido, la interferencia no es de RF, por lo que ya no es problema de RF. Como resultado, Estados Unidos y sus satélites dirán que es un impago, mientras que la RF dirá que no, que no hay impago. Por lo tanto, la actitud real ante la situación vendrá determinada por el comportamiento aparente de los tenedores de bonos.
> 
> ...



joderrrr como está el tema


----------



## coscorron (27 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hay que ver los de Podemos .... todo el puto día en la cama con los de la CEOE y predicando a favor de la colaboración público-privada en todas las televisiones.
> 
> Y en una cosa tienes razón: la izquierda es muy tímida, pero es la izquierda que el sistema permite. Más allá y te pegan un tiro o te mandan un jauría de fachas a rodear tu casa durante meses y meses sin que nadie se los lleve de allí.
> 
> Así que si los rojísimos quereis algo más vais a tener que coger la escopeta, echaros al monte y quitarle el hueso al perro a garrotazo limpio. Votando no va a ser, votando es imposible.



A lo mejor no tarda en presentarse la oportunidad de echarse al monte porque visto el rumbo que lleva todo esto es posible que a no mucho tardar empiecen a aflorar verdaderas preocupaciones ... La suerte de vivir en un barrio multicultural es que las sensaciones de las calles llegan antes que a las urbanizaciones y mucho antes que a los telediarios y al consejo de ministros y por aquí la cosa empiezan a estar caliente. Hoy mismo mi hijo me pidió que si le podía dar cinco euros para invitar a su amigo Dante a la piscina porque su madre no podía darselos... Los doscientos euros por familia no dan ni para pagar lo que va a subir el pollo este verano ...


----------



## Bartleby (27 Jun 2022)

Boris Johnson durante la Cumbre del G7: "¿Podemos quitarnos la ropa? Tenemos que demostrar que somos más fuertes que Putin. Tenemos que enseñarles nuestros pectorales"


----------



## Elimina (27 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, porque según vosotros, los "listos", quien tiene que ser el amo es rusita con el mismo tipo de dictadura aquí en España...quien sería el "Lukashenko ezpañol"?
> 
> Joder, qué ignorancia....
> 
> Antes de que diga que "el eztado españó debe de se..", no, gracias.



Vaya... no pareces mucho mejor que rejon


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

Habló, sabes?


----------



## Elimina (27 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Boris Johnson durante la Cumbre del G7: "¿Podemos quitarnos la ropa? Tenemos que demostrar que somos más fuertes que Putin. Tenemos que enseñarles nuestros pectorales"



Otro cómico


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Vaya... no pareces mucho mejor que rejon



No lo sé, el caso es que no sois capaces de refutarle....

Spoiler: no, no sirve recurrir al mensaje oficial del Kremlin, habría que currar algo más, pero....ya se sabe...


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Médicos hechos prisioneros por los rusos por tratar a los defensores ucranianos en la ciudad de Mariupol

*Medics taken prisoner by Russian invaders for treating defenders of Ukraine in Mariupol*
27.06.2022
Halya Coynash






From left clockwise Kateryna (’Ptashka’), Viktoria Obidina and Alisa, Tetiana Vasylchenko, Serhiy Doroshenko, Yurik Mkrtchian, Volodymyr Shapkov, Olena Kryvtsova, Kostiantyn Kochykhin

Russia finally released renowned paramedic *Yulia Paevska* as part of an exchange of prisoners on 17 June. Russia’s FSB appeared to be treating the courageous medic and well-known sportswoman like a ‘trophy’, so it was vital to get her freed. There remain, however, very many other medics and paramedics who were taken prisoner while trying to save lives during Russia’s bloody siege of Mariupol and who are illegally being held in Russian captivity.
Many of the imprisoned doctors were originally from Military Hospital No. 555 in Mariupol. This continued working in the city until it was bombed and effectively destroyed by the Russians on 15 March. According to Andriy Kryvtsov, whose sister, *Olena Kryvtsova*, worked at the hospital and is now in Russian captivity, the number of wounded patients had already become overwhelming, yet he knows of cases where the medical staff went out under cover of dark to rescue those injured.
After the bombing of Hospital No. 555, the medical personnel (and, presumably, the patients) were divided between the Illich Factory (the Illich Iron and Steel Works) and the Azovstal Steel Works. 
Olena Kryvtsova was among those who were transferred to the Illich Factory. There were, obviously, no proper operating theatres at the Factory so initially they used those in Mariupol Municipal Hospital No. 1 which was quite close.
Unlike Azovstal which had an extensive underground bunker system, the Illich Factory had no real places for holding out against the invaders, and the medical personnel and wounded were taken prisoner by the Russians on 12 April. 
Andriy cannot give any definite figure as to how many medics are imprisoned, but has seen a list of around 25 doctors from the Illich Factory, with maybe the same number from Azovstal. He stresses, however, that this is only those from Hospital No. 555, so the real number could be much higher. *Kostiantyn Klochykhin*, for example, was seized by the Russians while serving as a doctor in Ukraine’s National Guard. Before Russia’s full invasion, *Serhiy Doroshenko* worked as a paediatrician, however on 25 February, he joined the Territorial Defence as a doctor. For some time, his wife and children were trapped in the besieged city, but have now been able to get to safety, unlike Serhiy. Among the prisoners are also known to be doctors from the 36th medical brigade.
Kryvtsov believes that the medics were initially divided into two groups, with some sent to Donetsk, others (seemingly less) to the Taganrog SIZO or remand prison (in Russia). 
Virtually none of the medics’ families heard anything for well over two months, however in early June a video was posted on a Telegram channel from Olenivka in occupied Donetsk oblast. On this, two of the captured medics - *Volodymyr Shapkov* and *Yurik Mkrtchian* can be seen working with the wounded. Some have since been able to make a single short call to their families.
*Volodymyr Shapkov*
Volodymyr Shapkov and his wife, Olha, are both military doctors, however they have an infant son, and only Volodymyr was working in Mariupol, as a surgeon at Hospital 555. Olha had last spoken with him on an extremely bad line, back on 5 March, and did not even know with any certainty that he was alive until she saw him on the video. He was then able to phone briefly on 8 June and passed on a plea to Ukraine’s President and to the media to publicize information about their situation. They are held in appalling conditions, he said, and there is no talk at all of any exchange of prisoners. He is continuing to carry out his duties as a doctor, but his wife says that it is clear from the video that there are many who have serious wounds and that there is no medication or proper facilities for treating people. 
Russia is in grave breach of international law in failing to provide prisoners of war with proper medical care, and in holding medical staff prisoner at all. It is possible that the medics at Olenivka would refuse to leave their patients, however there is nothing to indicate that they have been asked, and some are held captive in SIZO prisoners in occupied Donbas or Russia.
The Mariupol authorities have reported that the Russian invaders essentially took all of those who survived their bombing, whether prisoners of war or civilians, to Olenivka. Petro Andriushchenko, Advisor to the Mayor of Mariupol, has called the Russians’ prison at Olenivka “a real concentration camp”, where the prisoners are tortured and live in horrific conditions.
Olha Shapkova says that their former fellow students, who were at Azovstal, are also imprisoned and can’t bear even thinking about the treatment that they are receiving.
“_I know one thing, that our country needs doctors and their place is in medical facilities, in hospitals and clinics., not in SIZO.”_
*Yurik Mkrtchian*
Although also a military doctor, Mkrtchian was working in a Dnipro clinic of anaesthesiology, resuscitation, intensive therapy and detoxification when Russia began its full-scale invasion. He volunteered to transfer to Mariupol, together with some other doctors, even though the city was already under Russian siege and all of the doctors knew that their lives would be in danger.
As well as the video in which he can be seen trying to care for the wounded, Mkrtchian was also able to get a letter to his family and to ring his wife once. He stressed the urgent need to secure the return to government-controlled Ukraine of the wounded. He spoke of 300 wounded, of whom 50 are in serious condition, and also pleaded for publicity within Ukraine and beyond. 
The publicity is especially vital as the families of these doctors and paramedics have to this day not received any official document confirming that their relatives are in captivity. As Andriy Kryvtsov puts it, neither his sister, nor the others, have any legal status. They are not POWs, nor registered as missing without trace and risk otherwise remaining ‘invisible’.
They don’t have any legal status - are not POWs, not Missing without a trace. Just ‘invisible’
Other doctors and paramedics whom the Russians are holding prisoner in Russia or in occupied Donbas.
*Viktoria Obidina*, a medic who was at Azovstal together with her four-year-old daughter, Alisa. The Russians separated mother and daughter, sending Obidina to a camp in occupied Donbas. Alisa is now being looked after by relatives.
*Tetiana Vasylchenko* from Khmelnytsky was working as a paramedic for the Hospitallers civic initiative, at Azovstal. She left the territory of the factory together with Azov defenders on 17 May and has been imprisoned ever since at Olenivka, in occupied Donbas. She has only once been able to contact her family, and her sister and adult daughter are also desperately trying to ensure that Tetiana’s plight and that of others imprisoned for trying to save the lives of those defending Ukraine is known.
21-year-old *Kateryna (‘Ptashka’, or ‘Little Bird’)* is an actress by profession, who began active volunteer work and took medical courses to help as a paramedic. She joined the Hospitallers in November 2021, and worked as a volunteer in the (unoccupied part of) Donetsk oblast.
In the first days after Russia’s full-scale invasion, she began serving as a paramedic at a Mariupol hospital. When that was bombed, she and the other paramedics were moved to Azovstal. It is Ptashka’s voice that is (mainly) heard singing in one of the poignant videos from the terrible weeks when Russia continued its savage attempts to seize the steel works,
_Others whose names are known, though the list is much longer_
*Valentina Zubkova
Vladislav Didukh
Oleksandr Demchenko
Andriy Naiman
Yevhen Herasymenko*










Medics taken prisoner by Russian invaders for treating defenders of Ukraine in Mariupol


Russia finally released renowned paramedic Yulia Paevska, but is still illegally holding a huge number of other doctors and paramedics who were taken prisoner while trying to save lives during Russia’s bloody siege of Mariupol



khpg.org


----------



## Elimina (27 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo sé, el caso es que no sois capaces de refutarle....
> 
> Spoiler: no, no sirve recurrir al mensaje oficial del Kremlin, habría que currar algo más, pero....ya se sabe...



¡joder, diría que trolon y tú sois el mismo!
(el mismo cómico. ¿También sois Zopenski?)


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Las tropas de la LNR y de Rusia han entrado en Lysychansk con batallas y podrían liberar completamente la ciudad de los nazis a finales de esta semana, según el asistente del ministro del Interior de la LNR, Vitaliy Kiselev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Ucrania afirma que muchos civiles han muerto en Kremenchuk como consecuencia de los ataques aéreos. Dado que la refinería de Kremenchuk fue anteriormente el principal objetivo de los ataques, no se puede descartar la posibilidad de algún tipo de puesta en escena en el espíritu de Bucha y Kramatorsk para apoyar las conversaciones para rogar a Occidente por nuevos SAM.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Reclutando de dónde sea... recién salidos de las faldas de sus madres.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

El LNR confirma que las tropas ya están combatiendo en la ciudad y esperan la liberación de Lisychansk para el final de la semana. Este calendario sugiere que se espera que el grupo de Lisichansk rompa el cerco operativo hacia Seversk. Si es así, entonces, por supuesto, sería deseable meter más equipo y mano de obra en la carretera cerca de Donets cuando comiencen a retirarse.
Por supuesto, la liberación de Lisichansk permitirá considerar completa la tarea estratégica de liberar la LNR. Y en julio veremos la batalla por la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Porque seguramente no era un dron ruso. ¿Adónde iba ese dron? ¿A matar al lanzamisiles?


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Kremenchug, MRC, Bucha 2.0.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Ka-52 derribado


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

> Porque seguramente no era un dron ruso. ¿Adónde iba ese dron? ¿A matar al lanzamisiles?



Evidente, el que graba esta tranquilamente de espaldas esperando que los del AA lanzcen para grabar la escena ....Practicas/Postureo.

------------------

Esta semana le dejaran claro a Putin, que su estrategia no sirve. Cualquier cosa que no sea cambiar el regimen en Kiev sera guerra eterna con apoyo occidental total. Era algo evidente desde el principio, pero al forzarlo a las claras lo mismo Putin hasta mueve ficha.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Se habla de la destrucción de algún Pantsir en la isla de las serpientes.



*La caída de Severodonetsk*


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Vehículos ucranianos destruídos/capturados en Volcheyarovka, cerrando una de las salidas de Lisychansk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

No llores, ya pasó....ea ea

Venga, continua buscando "la verdad" en internet, que te va de puta madre, con lo bien que te lo pasas, verdad?

Ahora, ya las cosas más serias, pues, como comprenderás...


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Pondré lo que considere oportuno. Gracias.

Lo último: 
*Kremenchuk*


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ka-52 derribado



Derribar un Ka-52 de tan lejos teniendo tiempo a usar interferencias y un solo misil portátil stinger, que son fáciles de evitar y mas a esas distancias. El video es muy raro y no derribas un helicóptero de combate tan fácil y con un lanzamisiles de tan poca capacidad.


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pondré lo que considere oportuno. Gracias.
> 
> Lo último:
> *Kremenchuk*



Sigue troleando y yo tb pondré en el ignore a quien considere oportuno.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sigue troleando y yo tb pondré en el ignore a quien considere oportuno.



Ya ves qué problema...


----------



## Arraki (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Reclutando de dónde sea... recién salidos de las faldas de sus madres.
> 
> y son estos imberbes con sus dimitri armas los que os están dando por culo?


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ya ves qué problema...



Cuenta de 2011 resucitada en febrero de este año.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Jun 2022)

¿Se sabe algo mas del bombardeo del centro comercial en Krementschuk?


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo mas del bombardeo del centro comercial en Krementschuk?



Están preparando el relato en bruselas, ten paciencia


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me adelanto, puede que no sea nada, pero ya vienen 2 tormentas contra la costa este americana con pintas de pasar a huracán, aun están lejos y no tienen actividad ciclónica pero la más próxima ya tiene un 70% de probabilidad de tenerla.
> 
> En vez de tanto G7 y OTAN yo de USA me estaría preocupando por esas cosas.



La Mano De Dios. Por favor destruye el mal en su madriguera.

Amen !


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cuenta de 2011 resucitada en febrero de este año.



Son los mismos becarios pagados por la cía que han comprado cienes de cuentas al @&calvo 

Ignorar masivamente a la primera y pierden su fuerza. Que al menso le tengan que pagar al calvo su melena turca


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo mas del bombardeo del centro comercial en Krementschuk?



Hay varios videos. Aunque da la impresión de que no había mil civiles dentro por los coches aparcados.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Bucha -2.0.

¿Por qué elegir Kremenchuk, que ni siquiera es un centro regional, sino sólo un distrito?

Es muy conveniente en términos de manipulación. RF golpea aquí en un paso - el trabajo en la refinería de petróleo. Tenemos que "golpear un centro comercial con cientos de personas". No hay ojos extra en forma de filmación no autorizada y streaming desde el sitio.

No hay miradas indiscretas, los que se supone que filman lo hacen y difunden la imagen de las "atrocidades". Todo está cronometrado como un reloj: golpes, disparos, llamas, desgarros, etc.

Y sí, en varios vídeos sólo aparecen hombres en el fondo de las llamas, ya se sabe por qué. ¿Por qué sólo hay hombres en el centro comercial de Kremenchug? Precisamente por eso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Las imágenes de satélite confirman los intensos combates en la refinería de petróleo de Lysychansk (al sur de Verniekamenka).

Por lo tanto, ya ahora tramos de la última carretera de Lysychansk caen en la zona de fuego, con unos 8 kilómetros por delante antes de que la caldera esté completamente cerrada









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (27 Jun 2022)

No se puede evitar que las moscas acudan a la rica miel...
*
La OTAN aumentará la unidad de respuesta rápida de 40.000
a más de 300.000 soldados en aparente respuesta a la guerra de Putin*








NATO to boost rapid-response unit from 40,000 to over 300,000 troops in apparent response to Putin's war


Jens Stoltenberg announced the plans to expand the NATO Response Force on Monday, and said it would be agreed at a summit later this week.




www.businessinsider.com




*
"Transformaremos la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN y aumentaremos el número de nuestras fuerzas
de alta disponibilidad hasta superar los 300.000 efectivos", Jens Stoltenberg *


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Según las autoridades de Kremenchuk, dos personas murieron y otras 20 resultaron heridas en la explosión y el incendio del centro comercial Amstor. La limpieza de los escombros continúa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Uno de los pacíficos compradores del centro comercial Amstor de Kremenchug iba a comprar un fusil de asalto cuando un misil ruso le alcanzó. Pero por suerte el civil sobrevivió y ya está corriendo al frente para combatir al siniestro agresor









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jun 2022)

Los follaputin dicen que son bombardeos quirúrgicos y precisos...


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Y un poco más de "civiles de Kremenchuk" en un sitio "donde no había militares









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

*En la explosión del centro comercial y de ocio Amstor en la región de Poltava*

El jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, Kyrylo Tymoshenko, ha dado las primeras informaciones sobre los muertos y heridos en el ataque con misiles a Kremenchuk, en la región de Poltava.

▪En la información preliminar, dos personas murieron, 20 resultaron heridas (de las cuales nueve están en estado grave). Es probable que el número de víctimas aumente.

El centro comercial puede haber estado en funcionamiento. Y la gente compraba kebabs después de una jornada laboral reducida con motivo del Día de la Constitución que se celebra mañana.

▪ El escaso número de coches en el aparcamiento, por un lado, puede achacarse fácilmente a la crisis del combustible en Ucrania. Por otro lado, la fase aguda de la crisis ha terminado, y encontrar combustible en Kremenchug no es tan difícil. La mayor refinería del país sigue funcionando en silencio.

▪El enorme número de militares puede explicarse, por un lado, por la presencia de la Guardia Nacional en servicio. Por otra parte, los militares ucranianos que corren de un lado a otro con ametralladoras y bolsas de lona resultan, como mínimo, ridículos y no pueden considerarse una unidad de servicio.

Pero hay un matiz bastante importante.

A juzgar por la naturaleza de los daños y la dirección en que se propagó el fuego, el foco del incendio estaba detrás del edificio: "El Amstor acaba de ser atrapado en una explosión masiva.

❗ A sólo 90 metros se encuentra la fábrica de maquinaria de carretera Kremenchug. La planta lleva reparando equipos para la ATO desde 2014. Un ferrocarril conduce directamente a este taller, lo que hace que esta instalación sea idónea para las tareas estratégicas de restauración de equipos militares.

Noticias del 20 de octubre de 2014:

Los trabajadores de la fábrica de vehículos de carretera Kredmash de Kremenchuk entregaron al ejército tres APC reparados de la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2022)

Viendo video de Krementschuk.

No hay ambulancias
En el video aparece una sola manguera
Mucha gente armada.
Una fila de civiles al principio guiados por lo que parecen un par o tres de policías dirigiéndose a las puertas del incendio (?)


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

Y qué me decís de la coordinación entre las fake attack y la llegada en tromba de los ilustres otanianos a sueldo?
Por eso no ignoro a nadie. Es interesante observar su modus operandi.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

La República Popular de Donetsk está restaurando el famoso monumento de Saur-Grave, que fue escenario de feroces combates en el verano de 2014.
El ejército ucraniano llegó a tomarla brevemente, pero pronto se produjo una derrota en Ilovaysk y el enemigo se vio obligado a huir de Saur-Mohyla, que en la RPD se ha convertido no solo en un monumento a los héroes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, sino también en un lugar para recordar a los héroes de la defensa del Donbass.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Sobre el incendio de Amstor en Kremenchug

Los ucranianos sobreexcitados escriben a nuestro bot: por qué hemos atacado el centro comercial, no hay objetivos cercanos, etc., y la planta está supuestamente a 5 km.
Empecemos por el hecho de que nuestra redacción no tiene misiles, no le hemos dado a nadie, pero estamos tratando de averiguarlo.

El centro comercial estaba a unas decenas de metros de las instalaciones de la fábrica de vehículos de carretera de Kremenchug, Kredmash. Como escribimos anteriormente, es probable que el objetivo principal fuera la planta donde se restauraba el equipo militar de las AFU.

Tampoco descartamos que se trate de una provocación de Kiev para sacar nuevas armas y estimular nuevas sanciones antirrusas por parte de Occidente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2022)

El submarino Alrosa de la flota del mar Negro zarpa con nuevas modificaciones. Sale modernizado con misiles Kalibr-PL 

Iz.ru


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas están teniendo posiblemente su mejor racha desde que comenzó la operación especial militar en Ucrania hace cuatro meses, informó 'CNN'.
. *








Analysis: Tide turns in the Ukraine war as Russia makes progress in the east


Russian forces are arguably having their best spell since the invasion of Ukraine began four months ago.




edition.cnn.com





Eliminaron la mayor parte de las defensas ucranianas en la región de Lugansk, consolidaron el control de un cinturón de territorio en el sur, mejoraron su estructura logística y de mando y redujeron la eficacia de los drones de ataque ucranianos, señala la publicación.
En la última semana, el Ejército de Rusia avanzó en Severodonetsk y el sur de Lisichansk. Además, se acercan al cinturón de ciudades industriales de la región que se extiende hacia el sur desde Slaviansk, pasando por Kramatorsk.
En Lisichansk y en muchas de las ciudades repartidas en las líneas de combate, que atraviesan cinco regiones, los ucranianos podrían enfrentarse a lo mismo que ocurrió en Severodonetsk, donde fueron bombardeados para que se retiraran.

El dilema inmediato para los militares ucranianos radica en si seguirán comprometidos con la defensa de Lisichansk con el riesgo de perder tropas y armas en caso de que la ciudad resulte cercada y si los dirigentes políticos de Ucrania ordenarán una retirada hacia nuevas líneas defensivas, se pregunta _CNN_.

"Uno de los partidarios más comprometidos del presidente Zelenski, el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, es consciente del riesgo de una "fatiga de Ucrania" a medida que el campo de batalla parece inclinarse a favor de Rusia", indica la publicación.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Varsovia espera que la cumbre de la OTAN reconozca a Rusia como enemigo - Pawel Soloch, jefe de la Oficina de Seguridad Nacional de Polonia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfator (27 Jun 2022)

¿No podrías quitar ese vídeo?, con todo el respeto, ver esa tía todo doblada en cada post, no se, se me hace bastante desagradable 
y da un poco de repelús y creo que quita seriedad al tema tratado.

Las contorsionistas forman parte del océano de fantasías sexuales del género masculino y no niego produzca cierta excitación, 
pero no creo que venga a cuento.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2022)

La oficina de Inspección vEstatal de Impuestos de Lituania deja de funcionar por un ciber ataque.

Respublika.lt


----------



## amigos895 (27 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Hay varios videos. Aunque da la impresión de que no había mil civiles dentro por los coches aparcados.



Ya se puede leer por ahí fakes como que había 1000 civiles dentro xDDD o que han muerto más de 1000 civiles, a pesar de apesta a un gran fake los oficialistas apoyaran toda versión oficial aunque sea absurda.

Edito: Por la duda para saber el motivo de la frase ya que no se había nombrado lo del bulo de los mil civiles he entrado al modo incógnito y veo que has citado a alguien que ni me suena, luego otro más abajo de ese mensaje poniendo un mensaje oficialista enlazando a la gran verdad de un tweet con la banderita


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

*Intentando resolver el esquema "Bucha 2.0"*









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Satori (27 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas están teniendo posiblemente su mejor racha desde que comenzó la operación especial militar en Ucrania hace cuatro meses, informó 'CNN'.
> . *
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre cuando Rusia está en guerra, 

Empiezan como un desastre, terminan como un huracán.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo en M+ Estrenos una peli polaca titulada Kurier sobre un levantamiento polaco con la ayuda angla, cuando los nazis casi agonizaban ya en 1944, para evitar caer en manos de la URSS.

El final me lo sé....


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Si hay que hacer un sacrificio económico, se hace y punto. Pero lo mas importante es aniquilar al ejercito ruso y acabar con los genocidas que están en el poder.

De lo contrario el mundo entero, y Europa en particular, vivirá siempre con el miedo de ser golpeado por el primer borracho que llegue al poder en Rusia.

Es el momento de poner toda la fuerza sobre la mesa y acabar con la fuerza militar Rusa para toda la vida.............al igual que pasó con Alemania y sobre todo con Japon, que se las prometían muy felices y que fueron aplastados como una cucaracha.


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tampoco descartamos que se trate de una provocación de Kiev para sacar nuevas armas y estimular nuevas sanciones antirrusas por parte de Occidente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me inclino más por esta hipótesis coincidente con el G7 y la cumbre OTAN:
OTAN-G7: Oye Volodimir, dame chicha para justificar ante mi opinión pública indolente proseguir la escalada bélica.
Volodimir: Hecho. A ver si esta vez me enviáis algún pepino nuclear de esos.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Rusia entra en suspensión de pagos*
> 
> *Ayer venció el periodo de gracia de 30 días que tenía para abonar 100 millones de dólares en intereses de su deuda soberana sin que hiciera frente a la obligación*
> 
> ...



O visto de otro modo, cien millones de dólares han desaparecido.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania: actualización de las víctimas civiles 24 de junio de 2022*

*Fecha:* 24 de junio de 2022
Desde las 4 de la mañana del 24 de febrero de 2022, cuando comenzó el ataque armado de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania, hasta las 24:00 de la noche del 23 de junio de 2022 (hora local), la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos (ACNUDH) registró 10.506 víctimas civiles en el país: 4.677 muertos y 5.829 heridos. Esto incluye:

un total de 4.677 muertos (1.793 hombres, 1.208 mujeres, 132 niñas y 148 niños, así como 41 niños y 1.355 adultos cuyo sexo aún se desconoce)
un total de 5.829 heridos (1.183 hombres, 821 mujeres, 130 niñas y 171 niños, así como 182 niños y 3.342 adultos cuyo sexo aún se desconoce)
En las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk: 5.969 víctimas (2.739 muertos y 3.230 heridos)
En el territorio controlado por el Gobierno: 5.013 bajas (2.551 muertos y 2.462 heridos)
En territorio controlado por grupos armados afiliados a Rusia: 956 víctimas (188 muertos y 768 heridos)

En otras regiones de Ucrania (la ciudad de Kyiv, y las regiones de Cherkasy, Chernihiv, Kharkiv, Kherson, Kyiv, Mykolaiv, Odesa, Sumy, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava, Rivne, Vinnytsia, Ternopil y Zhytomyr), que estaban bajo control del Gobierno cuando se produjeron las víctimas: 4.537 víctimas (1.938 muertos y 2.599 heridos)

La mayoría de las víctimas civiles registradas fueron causadas por el uso de armas explosivas con una amplia área de impacto, incluyendo bombardeos de artillería pesada y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, y ataques con misiles y aéreos.
El ACNUDH cree que las cifras reales son considerablemente más elevadas, ya que la recepción de información procedente de algunas localidades en las que se han producido intensas hostilidades se ha retrasado y muchos informes están aún pendientes de corroboración. Esto se refiere, por ejemplo, a Mariupol (región de Donetsk), Izium (región de Kharkiv), Popasna, Lysychansk y Sievierodonetsk (región de Luhansk), donde hay denuncias de numerosas víctimas civiles.
El aumento de las cifras en esta actualización en comparación con la anterior (a las 24:00 horas del 22 de junio de 2022 (hora local) no debe atribuirse a las víctimas civiles que se produjeron únicamente el 23 de junio, ya que durante ese día la OACDH también corroboró las víctimas que se produjeron en días anteriores. Del mismo modo, no se han incluido en las cifras anteriores todas las víctimas civiles de las que se informó el 23 de junio. Algunas de ellas aún están pendientes de corroboración y, si se confirman, se informará sobre ellas en futuras actualizaciones.

*La Misión de Observación de los Derechos Humanos de la ONU** en Ucrania*
_Desde 2014, el ACNUDH ha estado documentando las víctimas civiles en Ucrania. Los informes se basan en la información que la Misión de Observación de los Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas en Ucrania (HRMMU) recopiló a través de entrevistas con las víctimas y sus familiares; testigos; análisis de material de corroboración compartido confidencialmente con la HRMMU; registros oficiales; documentos de fuente abierta, materiales fotográficos y de vídeo; registros e informes forenses; materiales de investigación criminal; documentos judiciales; informes de organizaciones no gubernamentales internacionales y nacionales; informes públicos de las fuerzas del orden y de los agentes militares; datos de las instalaciones médicas y de las autoridades locales. Se evalúa la pertinencia y la credibilidad de todas las fuentes e informaciones y se cotejan con otras informaciones. En algunos casos, la corroboración puede llevar tiempo. Esto puede significar que las conclusiones sobre las víctimas civiles se revisen a medida que se disponga de más información y que las cifras cambien a medida que surja nueva información.
Desde el 24 de febrero de 2022, en el contexto de la acción militar de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania, la HRMMU no ha podido visitar los lugares de los incidentes ni entrevistar a las víctimas y los testigos en ellos. Se han utilizado ampliamente todas las demás fuentes de información, incluidas las personas de contacto de la HRMMU y los socios en los lugares donde se produjeron víctimas civiles. Las estadísticas presentadas en la presente actualización se basan en los registros de víctimas civiles individuales en los que se cumplió la norma de prueba de "motivos razonables para creer", es decir, cuando, sobre la base de un conjunto de información verificada, un observador normalmente prudente tendría motivos razonables para creer que la víctima tuvo lugar tal como se describe._
FIN
*Las versiones en ucraniano y ruso de esta actualización a medida que estén disponibles, visite esta página.
Para mas información*
Para más información y solicitudes de medios de comunicación, póngase en contacto con:
Liz Throssell + 41 22 917 9296 /
elizabeth.throssell@un.org o
Ravina Shamdasani + 41 22 917 9169 /
ravina.shamdasani@un.org
*Etiquetar y compartir
Twitter* *@UNHumanRights*
*Facebook* *unitednationshumanrights*
*Instagram* *@unitednationshumanrights*






__





Ucrania: actualización de las víctimas civiles 24 de junio de 2022


Fecha: 24 de junio de 2022 Desde las 4 de la mañana del 24 de febrero de 2022, cuando comenzó el ataque armado de la Federación Rusa contra Ucrania, hasta las 24:00 de la noche del 23 de junio de 2022 (hora local), la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos...




www.ohchr.org


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

¿Porque si Rusia ha entrado en default el rublo no se está yendo al guano? No lo entiendo.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

Parece que lo de los pocos coches aparcados canta un poco


----------



## Teuro (27 Jun 2022)

Lo más sensato respecto a la UE es romper todo aquello que puede ser utilizado como arma arrojadiza por Rusia para chantajearla. Es lo mismo que en Kaliningrado: Lo más sensato para Rusia es no utilizar el corredor terrestre ni el gaseoducto.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Porque si Rusia ha entrado en default el rublo no se está yendo al guano? No lo entiendo.



"No se hizo la miel para la boca del asno"


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sigo sin ver razonable la relación entre la actitud de cada bando en esta guerra con el sexo. La única relación que veo es que ambos bandos están jodidos, especialmente el occidental
> 
> Centrándonos en la guerra de Ucrania y en las actitudes de cada bando que usted define. Conozco personalmente tanto mujeres como hombres que actuarían de esa forma, es decir, mujeres que hablan claramente, conoces los objetivos y actúan sin tapujos y mujeres que se limitan a desviar la atención, atacan objetivos y aprovechan cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crean. Y también conozco hombres que actúan sin tapujos y hombres que se limitan a desviar la atención, atacar objetivos y aprovechan cada ocasión para robar en medio de la confusión que crean.
> 
> ...



¿Acaso he asignado un sexo a cada rol?

Las relaciones sexuales son infinitamente más complejas que asignar compartimentos en los que la pseudociencia pretende encajonarlas, como bien descubrieron Masters y Johnson. No se trata de algo únicamente biológico, y dejarlo en manos de políticos y demagogos no nos ayuda en absoluto. El "género" es una palabra propagandística, un lema inventado para crear una pseudofilosofía con la que manipular las masas y confundirlas en la guerra que el bando occidental tiene contra el pueblo. EL bando occidental está lleno de estas manipulaciones, como que los nazis ucranianos son el paradigma de la igualdad, la tolerancia y la democracia, la pertenencia a una raza, credo u orientación sexual determinada hace de uno automáticamente un ser superior. Esto úlktimo es especialmente definitorio del bando occidental, la superioridad, siempre hay un ser superior libre de pecado y llamado a guiar a la masa indigna. El otro bando se define con más sencillez y naturalidad porque no encuentra al pueblo como enemigo a batir o domeñar.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

*EE.UU. proporcionará misiles de «mediano y largo alcance» a Ucrania*










EE.UU. proporcionará misiles de «mediano y largo alcance» a Ucrania


Washington parece haber decidido asumir el riesgo de proporcionar armas a Ucrania que podrían alcanzar territorio ruso




www.eldebate.com





Sobre el sistema de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania, si no me equivoco, los radades utlizados por este sistema se están ya utilizando allí.

*Ucrania advierte de que el riesgo de invasión por parte de Bielorrusia "comienza a crecer"*


*El ministerio del Interior de Ucrania ha señalado este lunes de que el riesgo de invasión por parte de Bielorrusia es "relativamente mínimo", pero ha advertido de que "comienza a crecer" debido al envío de tropas por parte de Rusia.*


© Maximilian Clarke / Zuma Press / ContactoPhoto . Reservados todos los derechosArchivo - La ciudad ucraniana de Mariúpol tras los ataques lanzados por Rusia en el marco de la guerra
MADRID, 27 (EUROPA PRESS)

"A día de hoy, los riesgos de invasión siguen siendo relativamente mínimos. Pero debido al hecho de que los rusos han comenzado a transferir fuerzas adicionales allí, comienzan a crecer", ha señalado el asesor de la cartera del Interior, Viktor Andrusiv.

En este punto, Andrusiv ha incidido en que las tropas bielorrusas no invadirán Ucrania por sus propios medios, sino que, en todo caso, lo harían bajo el paraguas de Rusia y su apoyo militar, según recoge la agencia ucraniana de noticias UNIAN.

"Si esto sucede, serán tropas combinadas que incluirán grupos de batallones rusos y bielorrusos", ha especificado el funcionario ucraniano, quien considera que es complicado que las fuerzas invasoras puedan llegar a rodear a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

"No existe tal peligro, porque el número total de tropas bielorrusas listas para el combate es un máximo de 9.000, y su capacidad de combate es una gran incógnita. 9.000 no pueden montar ninguna caldera", ha aseverado.

Así pues, Andrusiv ha mostrado su convicción de que el rol principal de las tropas bielorrusas en una hipotética invasión sería el de hacer retroceder a las ucranianas y cortar comunicaciones, así como ocupar los principales puntos de almacenamiento de armas. "No son capaces de más", ha afirmado.

A lo largo de la semana pasada, varios destacamentos del Ejército de Rusia llegaron a puntos del territorio bielorruso cercano a la frontera con Ucrania. Según informó la ya mencionada agencia, el objetivo de estas tropas sería destruir edificios residenciales, escuelas y hospitales de la ciudad bielorrusa y acusar de ello a Ucrania.

Este fin de semana se ha registrado un ataque desde Bielorrusia a Ucrania con el fin, según Kiev, de involucrar a Minsk en la guerra. De hecho, el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ya advirtió hace días de que Rusia y el presidente bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenko, estaban conduciendo al país europeo hacia la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.



Ucrania advierte de que el riesgo de invasión por parte de Bielorrusia "comienza a crecer"


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Porque si Rusia ha entrado en default el rublo no se está yendo al guano? No lo entiendo.



Porque si yo te puedo pagar porque tengo de todo, y la sucursal no te deja sacarlo.....el pobre no soy yo. La sucursal te ha convertido en pobre a tí por sus intereses.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

*El Kremlin cree que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid avanzará hacia una declaración de guerra contra Rusia*
*El ministro ruso de Exteriores sostiene que los europeos han elegido un camino que recuerda al que dio inicio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial
Cumbre de la OTAN: la agenda de las 48 horas que harán de Madrid la capital mundial
Madrid 1997: la cumbre de la OTAN que Rusia vio como el «mayor error de Occidente desde la II GM»*


El presidente Vladímir Putin expresó por primera vez en un foro internacional su irritación *ante la ampliación de la OTAN *en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich de 2007. Putin siempre ha sostenido que, una vez que el último líder soviético, Mijaíl Gorbachov, aceptó la reunificación de Alemania, Occidente le prometió que la Alianza no se acercaría a las fronteras de la URSS, garantía que debió darse solo de palabra, ya que no se firmó ningún documento.

A día de hoy, en Moscú dicen estar convencidos de que *el origen de todos los males* para el sistema de seguridad mundial es la OTAN y, subsidiariamente, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea principalmente. De hecho, las autoridades rusas reiteran con frecuencia que la actual guerra en Ucrania es en realidad una campaña contra la Alianza Atlántica.

Este viernes, el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó durante una rueda de prensa en Bakú (Azerbaiyán) que « los países de la Unión Europea y la OTAN se están preparando *para la guerra contra Rusia*». Lavrov sostuvo que «los europeos han elegido desafortunadamente un camino que recuerda al comienzo de la II Guerra Mundial, cuando Hitler reunió bajo su bandera a una parte significativa, si no a la mayoría, de los países de Europa para luchar contra la Unión Soviética».

«Ahora, de la misma manera, la Unión Europea, junto con la OTAN, están armando la misma coalición, pero más moderna, para luchar y, en general, hacer la guerra a la Federación Rusa. *Analizaremos todo esto detenidamente*», añadió el jefe de la diplomacia rusa. Señaló también que «somos muy conscientes de que la UE ha evolucionado claramente durante los últimos años en la línea de establecer unos pilares ideológicos agresivos, fundamentalmente rusófobos».

*Enfado del Kremlin*
En junio del año pasado, con motivo del 80 aniversario del ataque de las tropas hitlerianas contra la URSS, el semanario alemán 'Die Zeit' publicó un artículo de Putin tachando la expansión de la OTAN de «*vestigio de la Guerra Fría*». «Desde 1999, se produjeron cinco oleadas más de ampliación con la integración de 14 nuevos países , incluidas repúblicas de la antigua Unión Soviética», en alusión a Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, recalcó el mandatario ruso. A su juicio, tal forma de proceder, «enterró las esperanzas de un continente sin líneas divisorias».

La ruptura definitiva de Moscú con la Alianza se produjo en octubre del año pasado a causa de *la expulsión de ocho diplomáticos rusos *acreditados en Bruselas ante la organización acusados de «actividades hostiles». Fue clausurada la Embajada de Rusia ante la OTAN y en Moscú desapareció también la representación aliada. Putin anunció que «la OTAN ha roto todos los mecanismos de diálogo».

Ya entonces, a menos de cuatro meses del comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, Moscú volvió a denunciar *el acercamiento de las infraestructuras de la Alianza* hacia las fronteras rusas y la realización de maniobras en el este de Europa y en el mar Negro. El presidente ruso deploró también los envíos de armas a Ucrania y la negativa de Kiev a cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk, factor que, según él, agudizó la crisis en Donbass.

Lo cierto es que Rusia tenía ya entones sus tropas listas junto a la frontera ucraniana para la invasión que lanzaría el 24 de febrero. En el mes de diciembre, comenzó una intensa actividad diplomática para tratar de evitar la guerra con múltiples encuentros, especialmente entre Lavrov y su homólogo norteamericano, Antony Blinken. El Kremlin exigió* unas «garantías de seguridad»* que incluían un repliegue de la OTAN a las posiciones que tenía en 1997, lo que suponía una decisión tan poco realista como sacar de la organización a todos los estados que se incorporaron desde entonces. Y también descartar que Ucrania, Moldavia, Georgia o cualquier otra república exsoviética pudiera formar parte nunca del dispositivo atlántico. Moscú quería además el reconocimiento de Crimea como territorio ruso.

La ruptura definitiva de Moscú con la Alianza se produjo en octubre del año pasado a causa de la expulsión de ocho diplomáticos rusos acreditados en Bruselas ante la organización acusados de «actividades hostiles»*Patio trasero*
Las negociaciones fracasaron. Como estima el politólogo ruso, Stanislav Belkovski, Putin siempre intento acordar con Occidente «un nuevo orden mundial, un reparto de las zonas de influencia». Y Ucrania para Rusia es claramente *su patio trasero*. El máximo dirigente ruso considera que la revuelta del Maidán en Kiev fue instigada desde Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea y que la anexión de Crimea y la sublevación separatista en Lugansk y Donetsk fueron las consecuencias de tal injerencia.

El senador ruso, Alexéi Pushkov, advierte que «la OTAN se ha convertido en la principal amenaza para el mundo de los últimos 30 años». Pushkov dijo el jueves que la Alianza «no es una organización defensiva como quedó patente *en Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia y Afganistán*, así como en los intentos de derrocar a Bashar al Assad en Siria y a Nicolás Maduro en Venezuela». Ahora, sin embargo, con la posible integración de Suecia y Finlandia, Rusia tendrán todavía más cerca el dispositivo militar de la OTAN y su seguridad podría quedar muy en entredicho al tener como vecino a un país con el que mantiene una sangrienta y devastadora guerra sin que Ucrania cometiera previamente contra ella ningún acto de agresión.









El Kremlin cree que la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid avanzará hacia una declaración de guerra contra Rusia


El ministro ruso de Exteriores sostiene que los europeos han elegido un camino que recuerda al que dio inicio a la Segunda Guerra Mundial




www.abc.es


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las imágenes de satélite confirman los intensos combates en la refinería de petróleo de Lysychansk (al sur de Verniekamenka).
> 
> Por lo tanto, ya ahora tramos de la última carretera de Lysychansk caen en la zona de fuego, con unos 8 kilómetros por delante antes de que la caldera esté completamente cerrada
> 
> ...



Lo confirma este mapa recientemente actualizado.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.84467551982602,38.299048670605806&z=14


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Porque si yo te puedo pagar porque tengo de todo, y la sucursal no te deja sacarlo.....el pobre no soy yo. La sucursal te ha convertido en pobre a tí por sus intereses.



La balanza comercial rusa sigue siendo algo positiva..... Exportan mucho pero importan muy poco,mas bien esa es la realidad.


----------



## alcorconita (27 Jun 2022)

En estos momentos tan críticos para Occidente sólo queda apelar a la buena voluntad de la madre Rusia una vez que cumpla con sus objetivos de seguridad nacional.

Que no haga sangre, por favor. Tal vez un poco fuego, eso sí. Fuego purificador. Hágase.


----------



## El-Mano (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (27 Jun 2022)

Bueno poco a poco, parece le dieron duro a la refinería y cortaron de facto la retirada fácil desde Lysychansk....

Cuantas tropas habrá en el caldero?



Se informa que las tropas rusas rompieron la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al oeste de Volcheyarovka, ocuparon parte de la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk y entraron en la aldea de Verkhokamenka. Además, se están produciendo enfrentamientos en la zona de Maloryazantsevo, la planta de productos de caucho y Belaya Gora.







https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.85171797543207,38.30714217875417&z=12


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La balanza comercial rusa sigue siendo algo positiva..... Exportan mucho pero importan muy poco,mas bien esa es la realidad.



No les hace falta, somos tan gilipollas que hemos arrinconado a unos tios que tenian la energia, los cientificos, los ingenieros , las materias primas y las fabricas ( solo hay que ver la cantidad de ellas en Ucrania ) y a los que habiamos convencido de que nos lo vendieran barato ( la energia y materias primas ) dejaran de usar sus fabricas y nos compraran a nosotros cosas monas "mejores".

Como no han tragado con ser troceados, los hemos "castigado" no vendiendo nuestras cosas monas, jaja vale pondran a funcionar sus fabricas, recogeran sus cosechas, usaran la energia que les sobra a paladas, y mientras impediremos que paguen los intereses a nuestros ciudadanos. Es un plan sin fisuras, y da gracias de que es Putin, si tuvieran al mando a Kim no tendriamos estan conversación porque estariamos ya sin luz.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Varsovia espera que la cumbre de la OTAN reconozca a Rusia como enemigo - Pawel Soloch, jefe de la Oficina de Seguridad Nacional de Polonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo Polacos son algo así como los "subnormales" globales. Es decir: Una gente que se ha ganado a pulso su estulticia y ser el descojone de cinco generaciones de Europeos. Polonia es el país que más veces ha desaparecido del mapa en la historia de la humanidad... y van de camino a volver a desaparecer.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que un DEFAULT IMPLICA QUE LOS MERCADOS NI TE VAN A MIRAR...
> 
> Tan cierto como eso, que un DEFAULT es tu capacidad para no pagar porque NO TIENES UN CHAVO...



Un default significa que no tienes forma de pagar tu deuda externa. Pero eso implica que toda la economía de Rutzia (incluso las empresas privadas) queden fuera del mercado de capitales y no puedan tomar deuda salvo a intereses leoninos, como hizo con Argentina el usurero Hugo Chávez Candanga.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Para los familiares de los militares ucranianos. La DNR ha publicado las identidades de los cadáveres identificados de soldados ucranianos que fueron encontrados en una fosa común en el parque Petrovsky (la fosa fue encontrada en mayo). Hasta ahora se han identificado 52 cadáveres.

Además, se informa de que Azovstal ha exhumado 172 cadáveres de militares ucranianos. El trabajo está en curso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Bielorrusia se prepara para entrar en guerra*, - experto militar Oleg Zhdanov

Él evalúa la probabilidad de que Bielorrusia invada Ucrania como 50/50 y cree que no se dará ninguna orden antes del 1 de julio (solo está programada una cumbre de CSTO allí).

Según Zhdanov, Putin hará todo lo posible para obligar a Lukashenko a entrar en la guerra. Las tareas de Bielorrusia serán:

*▪Intervenir en la guerra, lo que permitirá a Rusia abrir un segundo frente, y nos veremos obligados a retirar nuestras fuerzas de la dirección este.

▪Avanzar a lo largo de la frontera occidental de Ucrania y Polonia para cortar las rutas de ayuda militar occidental.*

UN.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y un poco más de "civiles de Kremenchuk" en un sitio "donde no había militares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay mas militares en el centro comercial que en el frente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jun 2022)

oftooooopiiiiic 

Mirad del segundo 35 en adelante


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Porque si Rusia ha entrado en default el rublo no se está yendo al guano? No lo entiendo.



Pues porque NO ha entrado en default. No le dejan pagar, que es distinto.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Intentando resolver el esquema "Bucha 2.0"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dijo el otro día el Ex-embajador Zorrilla en la entrevista con Ruber Gisbert: Los medios de comunicación occidentales están guiados por la misma mano. Y la mentira es la nueva verdad.

"El Señor aborrece a los mentirosos, pero mira con agrado a los que actúan con verdad".
*Proverbios 12:22*


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el incendio de Amstor en Kremenchug
> 
> Los ucranianos sobreexcitados escriben a nuestro bot: por qué hemos atacado el centro comercial, no hay objetivos cercanos, etc., y la planta está supuestamente a 5 km.
> Empecemos por el hecho de que nuestra redacción no tiene misiles, no le hemos dado a nadie, pero estamos tratando de averiguarlo.
> ...




En este otro mapa pueden ver en detalle la zona comercial solo para hombres. 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=49.07037854606576,33.42488068014995&z=18


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

Más que no corrieron lo suficiente....



Ver el final.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Una bomba de racimo en la zona residencial en Sloviansk



Zona de Kharkiv: prisioneros rusos


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

O sea que dentro de poco va a haber más tropas de la OTAN en el este de Europa que tropas ha sido capaz de movilizar Rusia para invadir Ucrania. Que se atreva a tocar Lituania, que se atrevan.


----------



## ussser (27 Jun 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1102056



Será home, será.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Intentando resolver el esquema "Bucha 2.0"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cinco mil por lo menos, el resto es tirar por lo bajo.


----------



## Epicii (27 Jun 2022)

Resumen de la Reunión del G7

-Tu puta guerra en Ucrania esta hundiendo nuestra economía, y nos van a terminar colgando de los huevos
US- hay que aguantar, los rusos son malos, mira hoy mismo bombardearon un mercado
-Si, como ustedes en Irak...
US- Si, bueno jejeje, pero los rusos luego irán por toda Europa...
-Tenéis razón hay que aguantar...vengan mas sanciones.


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo Polacos son algo así como los "subnormales" globales. Es decir: Una gente que se ha ganado a pulso su estulticia y ser el descojone de cinco generaciones de Europeos. Polonia es el país que más veces ha desaparecido del mapa en la historia de la humanidad... y van de camino a volver a desaparecer.



Polonia al ataquerrrrrrr.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jun 2022)

alfator dijo:


> ¿No podrías quitar ese vídeo?, con todo el respeto, ver esa tía todo doblada en cada post, no se, se me hace bastante desagradable
> y da un poco de repelús y creo que quita seriedad al tema tratado.
> 
> Las contorsionistas forman parte del océano de fantasías sexuales del género masculino y no niego produzca cierta excitación,
> pero no creo que venga a cuento.



No veo ninguna tía doblada haciendo contorsionismo?!
¿Puede concretar el video?


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Rusia mantiene incomunicados a prisioneros civiles ucranianos, según denuncia una ONG.*
La Organización Mundial contra la Tortura ha asegurado este lunes que las fuerzas militares rusas mantienen a los prisioneros civiles ucranianos aislados y sin el derecho de contactar con sus familiares y abogados.

Entre febrero y abril de 2022 se han verificado los casos de una treintena de civiles ucranianos secuestrados o detenidos por el Ejército ruso, muchos de ellos por razones desconocidas, lo que induce a pensar que se trata de decisiones arbitrarias, ha dicho la entidad defensora de los derechos humanos.

Según esta ONG, las autoridades rusas niegan que las víctimas estén deteidas e impiden que se comuniquen con sus familias, aun cuando estas tienen información de su paradero por canales no oficiales.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Polonia al ataquerrrrrrr.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103872



Yo es que no entiendo lo de esta gente: Tuve una novia Polaca y su obsesión con Rusia llegaba al punto de decir que no le importaría que Polonia despareciera si con ello lo hacía Rusia.
Entonces, y después de muchas conversaciones, descubrí que en el colegio, y desde niños les han aleccionado con consignas anti-rusas de forma fanática (aunque no hayan visto a un ruso en su puta vida desde el año 1990). Es un poco como lo de los colegios catalanes contra España pero más a lo bestia.

Luego la muy subnormal me decía que adoraba a los americanos porque eran muy buenos y ayudaban a Polonia, *sin pedir nada a cambio.   *
En ese momento me di cuenta que bajo ese cuerpazo de diosa eslava y de esos ojos verdes solo había un ser sin ningún tipo de criterio propio: Eso si, la chica follaba muy bien.

En fin, al final la dejé con dolor en el pecho, pero es que estaba como una puta cabra (como casi todas las polacas) y ya no me compensaba follarme a un pivón y luego andar con cuidado de que se enfadara y me intentara apuñalar (lo intentó un par de veces).

PS, Salí con una Rusa que era todo lo contrario: Dulce, cariñosa, buena, e igual de folladora... Lástima que como buen pagafantas la acabé dejando porque me gustaba mi ex-bigotuda Española.... Gilipolleces de la juventud.

PS, Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Bishop (27 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> oftooooopiiiiic
> 
> Mirad del segundo 35 en adelante



Ufff... que mal rollo. Algunos dicen que puede ser cloro. Y tiene pinta sí, podría ser...


----------



## Argentium (27 Jun 2022)

*Macron le dice a Biden que habló con el príncipe heredero de Emiratos MBZ, que le dijo que EEUU está produciendo petróleo casi al máximo de su capacidad – Reuters TV*


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Macron le dice a Biden que habló con el príncipe heredero de Emiratos MBZ, que le dijo que EEUU está produciendo petróleo casi al máximo de su capacidad – Reuters TV*



Y además se está follando sus reservas estratégicas... Van a calzón quitado.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si hay que hacer un sacrificio económico, se hace y punto. Pero lo mas importante es aniquilar al ejercito ruso y acabar con los genocidas que están en el poder.
> 
> De lo contrario el mundo entero, y Europa en particular, vivirá siempre con el miedo de ser golpeado por el primer borracho que llegue al poder en Rusia.
> 
> Es el momento de poner toda la fuerza sobre la mesa y acabar con la fuerza militar Rusa para toda la vida.............al igual que pasó con Alemania y sobre todo con Japon, que se las prometían muy felices y que fueron aplastados como una cucaracha.



Mira como eres mucho de meterte con las madres de los demas.
Que el sacrificio lo hagas tu y tu puta madre, mis hijos no tienen porque pasar hambre porque hijosdeputa como vosotros querais que nos metamos en una guerra que no nos va ni nos viene


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Ataque de Rusia a un Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk (Poltava Oblast) bastante transitado. Informa de muertos y heridos el alcalde.

Menos mal que estaban yendo lento porque no atacan a infraestructura civil.

Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.


----------



## Argentium (27 Jun 2022)

LA SITUACION SE ADENTRA EN LOS DERROTEROS PREVISTOS, ESTAMOS BIEN JODIDOS

*El jefe de Energía de la UE, Simson, dice que un paro de gas de Rusia puede significar que los almacenes de la UE estén por debajo del 75% el 1 de noviembre*
18:02 || 27/06/2022


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Porque si Rusia ha entrado en default el rublo no se está yendo al guano? No lo entiendo.



Porque no esta en default lerdo!!!!


----------



## Argentium (27 Jun 2022)

*GRAVE: La OTAN califica a China de “desafío sistémico” en sus perspectivas políticas*
17:13 || 27/06/2022


----------



## ZARGON (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jun 2022)

Un influencer del gobierno ya está allí, os dejo vídeos de él.

Y muy curioso lo dicho ya por aquí, no hay mujeres en los vídeos de los primeros momentos.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Mira como eres mucho de meterte con las madres de los demas.
> Que el sacrificio lo hagas tu y tu puta madre, mis hijos no tienen porque pasar hambre porque hijosdeputa como vosotros querais que nos metamos en una guerra que no nos va ni nos viene



El que nos ha metido en una guerra sin causa justificada ha sido tu idolo el hijoPutin...hijodelagranputa....rata de cloaca.......


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

El juani deja de existir.

Hasta nunca ciber sicario.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El que nos ha metido en una guerra sin causa justificada ha sido tu idolo el hijoPutin...hijodelagranputa....rata de cloaca.......



Mi idolo, pero tu eres tonto?


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ataque de Rusia a un Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk (Poltava Oblast) bastante transitado. Informa de muertos y heridos el alcalde.
> 
> Menos mal que estaban yendo lento porque no atacan a infraestructura civil.
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.



qué conmovedor tu interés por las víctimas inocentes...mientras no sean en donetsk ni luganks verdad escoría pingüinera?


----------



## alcorconita (27 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Más que no corrieron lo suficiente....
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el final.




cocainómanos.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Presidente Vladímir Putin: Los socios occidentales ignoran los principios básicos de la economía de mercado, el libre comercio y la inviolabilidad de la propiedad privada.

Aplican políticas macroeconómicas irresponsables, como la puesta en marcha de la impresión de dinero, las emisiones incontroladas y la acumulación de deudas sin garantía.

Occidente sigue imponiendo sanciones por motivos políticos y refuerza los mecanismos de presión sobre los competidores, rompiendo los lazos de cooperación, las cadenas de transporte y logística. 

Todo esto contradice el sentido común y la lógica económica elemental, va en detrimento de los intereses empresariales a escala mundial, afecta negativamente al bienestar de la población, de hecho, de todos los países.

☝ Como resultado, los problemas de la economía mundial se están volviendo crónicos.

Hay un descenso de la actividad empresarial, un aumento del desempleo, una escasez de materias primas y componentes.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*Aumentan a diez los muertos y a más de 40 los heridos en el ataque a un centro comercial en Ucrania.*
Al menos ya hay diez muertos y más de 40 heridos en un ataque con misil en un centro comercial de Ucrania.


----------



## la mano negra (27 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> oftooooopiiiiic
> 
> Mirad del segundo 35 en adelante



Eso es cloro puro. En un radio de veinte kilómetros a la redonda van a tragar gas venenoso en cantidades masivas. Los domicilios de la población civil deben cerrar puertas y ventanas de forma hermética durante varias horas hasta que se diluya el gas.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Rusia explica por qué no se puede hablar de un 'default' con su deuda externa


El Ministerio de Finanzas ruso destacó que realizó en mayo los pagos en divisas extranjeras, pero los mediadores no enviaron el dinero a los inversores, aunque jurídica y financieramente tenían posibilidad de hacerlo.




esrt.press


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*El portavoz de la ONU dice que el ataque al centro comercial de Ucrania es "deplorable"*
Las Naciones Unidas están preocupadas por la intensificación de los combates en la *guerra en Ucrania* y el "deplorable" ataque a un centro comercial, según ha dicho el portavoz de la ONU Stephane Dujarric.

"Es deplorable, por decir lo menos. Cualquier tipo de infraestructura civil, que incluye obviamente los centros comerciales, y los civiles nunca deberían ser un objetivo", ha remarcado Dujarric a los periodistas.




Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.


----------



## kelden (27 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A lo mejor no tarda en presentarse la oportunidad de echarse al monte porque visto el rumbo que lleva todo esto es posible que a no mucho tardar empiecen a aflorar verdaderas preocupaciones ... La suerte de vivir en un barrio multicultural es que las sensaciones de las calles llegan antes que a las urbanizaciones y mucho antes que a los telediarios y al consejo de ministros y por aquí la cosa empiezan a estar caliente. Hoy mismo mi hijo me pidió que si le podía dar cinco euros para invitar a su amigo Dante a la piscina porque su madre no podía darselos... *Los doscientos euros por familia no dan ni para pagar lo que va a subir el pollo este verano ...*




A ver ... los ERTES, los 20 céntimos de la gasofa, los 200 €, bajar el IVA de la luz, son limosnilla, parches para no ir al fondo del problema. Pero recuerda que con Mariano en 2012 las empresas cerraban a cascoporro, el paro se fue a 7 millones, a la peña le recortaron el paro y la gente comía en la basura.

Spain Recoils as Its Hungry Forage Trash Bins for a Next Meal (Published 2012)

Con la crisis del COVID, y con esta gente el gobierno, ningún periódico extranjero ha publicado algo parecido. Supongo que porque no ha pasado o ha pasado muchísimo menos. Algo hacen los que no piensan más que en maricones y travestis.

Por otra parte ten en cuenta que si gana las elecciones un rojo en España (no un sociata) y se pone a hacer rojadas o se lo cargan o te hacen un Venezuela y luego los primeros en salir a la calle a protestar porque no hay cocacola son los rojazos pata negra. Así que hay lo que nos merecemos. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

Hastalosgueb al ignore.


----------



## Charidemo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ataque de Rusia a un Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk (Poltava Oblast) bastante transitado. Informa de muertos y heridos el alcalde.
> 
> Menos mal que estaban yendo lento porque no atacan a infraestructura civil.
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.



Yo no lo blanqueo, al revés. Putín: utale, utale.


----------



## niraj (27 Jun 2022)

*Poroschenko: Nunca tuvimos la intención de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk. Los acuerdos fueron una manera de armarnos para "aplicar la solución final a las provincias del Donbas"*


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> qué conmovedor tu interés por las víctimas inocentes...mientras no sean en donetsk ni luganks verdad escoría pingüinera?



Jodete chusquero de mierda,la semana pasada que?de cabo chusquero en el cuartel jodiendo a los de tu calaña no????


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

El problema radica en que el formato de la SWE no implica la movilización. El formato de participación voluntaria implica una elección: quiero ir, quiero no ir.

Y no nos hagamos el autoengaño de que todas las personas que se apuntan a un contrato en tiempos de paz van allí sólo y exclusivamente por el deseo de defender la Patria. Algunos van allí por razones financieras bastante triviales: salario, beneficios, etc. Vivimos bajo el capitalismo en estos días, donde durante mucho tiempo una de las ideas principales fue la tesis de Yeltsin de "enriquecerse" y, por lo tanto, no se pueden descartar las consideraciones mercantiles. Dado que en la última década el prestigio del ejército ha crecido considerablemente, el interés por el servicio militar ha aumentado tanto por razones patrióticas como materiales.

Sin embargo, en las condiciones de la SSO en Ucrania, es muy natural que algunos de los que han terminado sus contratos en tiempos de paz no se apresuren a ir a defender la Patria en tiempos de guerra. Como no hay movilización y es imposible obligar a nadie (y, a juzgar por la retórica, no hay ninguna voluntad especial), sólo queda apelar a la conciencia y a la dignidad de los funcionarios.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> O visto de otro modo, cien millones de dólares han desaparecido.



Es la misma tecnica que utilizaron los piratas-secuestradores somalies con Zapatero, _*"no recibimos el dinero".*_


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *GRAVE: La OTAN califica a China de “desafío sistémico” en sus perspectivas políticas*
> 17:13 || 27/06/2022



Ya lo he dicho muchas veces: El imperio anglosajón se muere, China y Rusia son el relevo, pero como los anglosajones son sangrientos por naturaleza nos van a meter en una puta guerra mundial antes de soltar el cetro a las naciones del este.


----------



## Harman (27 Jun 2022)

Las explosiones retumban en Dnipropetrovsk, el humo se eleva sobre la ciudad
Ataque aéreo en la ciudad y la región









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirez lo avanzo hace unos meses atras y hoy lo va a volver a explicar


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Yo no lo blanqueo, al revés. Putín: utale, utale.



Se sabia que iba a pasar, son terroristas (Como los prorusos-putinianos del hilo)


----------



## kelden (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> O sea que dentro de poco va a haber más tropas de la OTAN en el este de Europa que tropas ha sido capaz de movilizar Rusia para invadir Ucrania. Que se atreva a tocar Lituania, que se atrevan.



Eso es que han echao cuentas: si los rusos con 150.000 tios se están calzando a un ejército de 250.000 (el 24 de febrero), han calculao que tienen que llevar medio millón por lo menos para tener alguna esperanza ...


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

La hostia tan gorda que nos vamos a meter debido a la inflación, la crisis energética y la deuda pública va a hacer que lo de la República de Weimar sea una puta broma... Y ojito: Que todo esto se ha buscado y provocado, no ha sido un accidente.

Después de estar analizando la situación desde hace meses, sinceramente creo que todo el sistema económico occidental se va a caer como un puto castillo de naipes. Solo estoy esperando a ver cual va a ser el desencadenante (de las mil opciones que tenemos para que se desencadene).


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Tú a callar ,payaso de mierda...que la pifias cada vez que hablas.


----------



## ZARGON (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

¿Sería posible que la OTAN declarara la guerra a Bielorrusia? ....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Yo trabajo en la bocs de @sisar_vidal


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es que han echao cuentas: si los rusos con 150.000 tios se están calzando a un ejército de 250.000 (el 24 de febrero), han calculao que tienen que llevar medio millón por lo menos para tener alguna esperanza ...



Después de ver el video del Ruber Gisbert con el embajador Zorrilla me he dado cuenta de que la estrategia de occidente y del gobierno Ucraniano* jamás fue la de ganar esta guerra* (sabian que era imposible) Simplemente querían desestabilizar Rusia mediante continuas provocaciones en Ucrania y tener motivos para asilar a occidente de Rusia. Ucrania era el peón sacrificable que acabará destruido hasta los cimientos y desguazado completamente.

Los Nazis Ucranianos han sido los tontos útiles de la operación.

El problema de los anglos es que calcularon mal los tiempos y al final Rusia no se ha derrumbado económica y políticamente como ellos querían. Ahora a ver que cojones hacen porque Rusia se va hacer con la zona más rica de Ucrania y lo que quede ya no vale una mierda. Es decir: Rusia va a salir de esta con diez millones más de ciudadanos, las tierras más fértiles del mundo, varias bolsas importantes de gas, una zona muy industrializada y 1500KM más de costa. Vamos, que los anglos han hecho el subnormal profundo (como suele ser habitual últimamente).


----------



## la mano negra (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La hostia tan gorda que nos vamos a meter debido a la inflación, la crisis energética y la deuda pública va a hacer que lo de la República de Weimar sea una puta broma... Y ojito: Que todo esto se ha buscado y provocado, no ha sido un accidente.
> 
> Después de estar analizando la situación desde hace meses, sinceramente creo que todo el sistema económico occidental se va a caer como un puto castillo de naipes. Solo estoy esperando a ver cual va a ser el desencadenante (de las mil opciones que tenemos para que se desencadene).



No se olvide de la escabechina que se va a desencadenar y que ya empieza a asomar las orejas debido a la inoculación masiva de millones de seres humanos con un suero experimental sin ninguna clase de garantía.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> No se olvide de la escabechina que se va a desencadenar y que ya empieza a asomar las orejas debido a la inoculación masiva de millones de seres humanos con un suero experimental sin ninguna clase de garantía.



Y la puta hambruna que se nos viene...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Jun 2022)

Sobre biolabs Pentágono/DoD en Indonesia.


Spoiler



*30.05.2022*

US would be maintaining biolabs in Indonesia
*US would be maintaining biolabs in Indonesia*



Aquí un link sobre los biolabs Pentágono/DoD e infecciones en el Donbass, según los rusos.


Spoiler



*16.06.2022*

US funding biolabs coincides with infections surge in Donbass, says Russian top brass
*US funding biolabs coincides with infections surge in Donbass, says Russian top brass*


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sobre biolabs Pentágono/DoD en Indonesia.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Estos hijos de satanás han preñado el mundo de fábricas de bichos. A ver si se les escapa uno y les infecta los huevos.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

*El pifiado el mas tontorron y GILIPOLLAS del foro.....superdemostrado.....   *


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jun 2022)

Baia Baia


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos hijos de satanás han preñado el mundo de fábricas de bichos. A ver si se les escapa uno y les infecta los huevos.




Así estamos, con la escalada militar y la guerra nuclear encima de la mesa y la mierda esta de los biolabs. En fin.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

Obviamente, yo soy lorenzo Ramirhez

El bueno, mañana viene @Lord en el Centeno con la economía que se fue


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Baia Baia



Peak Oil en 3,2,1....


----------



## NPI (27 Jun 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> El titular deberia decir:
> 
> *Rusia ha pagado los intereses de su deuda.
> Pero las sanciones de occidente no permiten cobrar a los tenedores de deuda.*



Mensaje mío 25 mayo 2022  Guerra en Ucrania XVII


> El 26 mayo 2022 12:00 am de Nueva York es la fecha clave de EE.UU. para declarar la quiebra de la Federación de Rusia, por el robo de sus activos en el exterior.
> SUSPENSIÓN de PAGOS FALSA por el Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos y hacer ver que la Federación de Rusia está quebrada cuando eso es MENTIRA.



Han tardado un mes más de lo previsto y lo primero que hacen los(CMs, multicuentas y robots) hoy y mañana es anunciar a bombo y platillo por todo el foro/hilo la mentira oficial, ya que para eso les pagan, aunque sean 20 céntimos que es lo que vale su dignidad, si es que han tenido algo de eso alguna vez.


----------



## LIRDISM (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La hostia tan gorda que nos vamos a meter debido a la inflación, la crisis energética y la deuda pública va a hacer que lo de la República de Weimar sea una puta broma... Y ojito: Que todo esto se ha buscado y provocado, no ha sido un accidente.
> 
> Después de estar analizando la situación desde hace meses, sinceramente creo que todo el sistema económico occidental se va a caer como un puto castillo de naipes. Solo estoy esperando a ver cual va a ser el desencadenante (de las mil opciones que tenemos para que se desencadene).



Bueno, habrás querido decir analizando desde hace una década, porque todo lo sucedido desde el 2008 ha sido una aberración que nos ha metido en esto y la chispa provocada por EEUU a posta.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Bueno, habrás querido decir analizando desde hace una década, porque todo lo sucedido desde el 2008 ha sido una aberración que nos ha metido en esto y la chispa provocada por EEUU a posta.



No, esta situación no ha sido buscada desde el 2008. Solo cuando se han dado cuenta de que se han follado el sistema gracias a su puta avaricia han decidido cargarselo y hacer un "default" mundial.

Es decir: Primero vino la avaricia y luego el darse cuenta de que se habían pasado.


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos hijos de satanás han preñado el mundo de fábricas de bichos. A ver si se les escapa uno y les infecta los huevos.



Tantas como 350. HDLGP.


----------



## kelden (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de ver el video del Ruber Gisbert con el embajador Zorrilla me he dado cuenta de que la estrategia de occidente y del gobierno Ucraniano* jamás fue la de ganar esta guerra* (sabian que era imposible) Simplemente querían desestabilizar Rusia mediante continuas provocaciones en Ucrania y tener motivos para asilar a occidente de Rusia. Ucrania era el peón sacrificable que acabará destruido hasta los cimientos y desguazado completamente.
> 
> Los Nazis Ucranianos han sido los tontos útiles de la operación.



Rusia en la puerta de casa no va a perder una guerra con NADIE. En 2014 tampoco. Si la OTAN decidiera intervenir en Ucrania, les darían p'al pelo también, incluso sin armas nucleares. Por eso no intervienen y han engañao a estos pardillos ucranianos. 

Que Rusia es el enemigo a saquear está claro desde la primera ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este.



> El problema de los anglos es que calcularon mal los tiempos y al final Rusia no se ha derrumbado económica y políticamente como ellos querían. Ahora a ver que cojones hacen porque Rusia se va hacer con la zona más rica de Ucrania y lo que quede ya no vale una mierda. Es decir: Rusia va a salir de esta con diez millones más de ciudadanos, las tierras más fértiles del mundo, varias bolsas importantes de gas, una zona muy industrializada y 1500KM más de costa. Vamos, que los anglos han hecho el subnormal profundo (como suele ser habitual últimamente).



A ver ... los yankis llevan 30 años cagándola cuando tiene que ir un poco más lejos que Tijuana. No es nada nuevo. Esta es otra más, la única diferencia es que no es lo mismo cagarla con los talibanes que cagarla con los rusos.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Los comunistas se manifiestan contra la OTAN porque están contra la guerra y son antimilitaristas. 

Sí, no hay más que ver lo antimilitaristas que son China, Corea del Norte o Cuba y todos los países comunistas habidos y por haber.


----------



## Nico (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos hijos de satanás han preñado el mundo de fábricas de bichos. A ver si se les escapa uno y les infecta los huevos.





Habría que preguntarle a los camaradas otanistas, dónde están los "biolabs" de los rusos... ah no!, que sólo los "occidentales" pueden preparar la guerra biológica a escala global !!  

A veces parece mentira que *teniendo las EVIDENCIAS ANTE LOS OJOS*, todavía haya ingenuos que piensen que la "mala" de la cuestión es Rusia (o China).

Bases militares por medio mundo... EE.UU.
Biolabs por medio mundo... EE.UU.

Pero la culpa es de "Rusia".


----------



## Adriano II (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Peak Oil en 3,2,1....



Lo dice el príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudita posiblemente el hombre mejor informado sobre el estado del petróleo en el mundo (entre otras cosas pq tiene en nómina a los mejores geólogos de este planeta ...)

Min 21:35 -> 10 años de petróleo le queda a USA (A Rusia 20 ) ...

Luego el caos ...


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los comunistas se manifiestan contra la OTAN porque están contra la guerra y son antimilitaristas.
> 
> Sí, no hay más que ver lo antimilitaristas que son China, Corea del Norte o Cuba y todos los países comunistas habidos y por haber.



Los que siguen teniendo y ampliando su pacto militar son los anglos, el de los comunistas se disolvio hace 30 años. Pero ellos en lugar de dejar de gastar en armas , ampliaron el suyo y atacaron a todos los que no se arrodillaron. Yugoeslavia, Libia, Siria, Irak, Venezuela ( a menor escala ) , Cuba, Ucrania, con Corea del Norte no se atrevieron por motivos evidentes.

Si tienes unos vecinos broncas, te armas hasta los dientes. No es que tu seas el bronca, es que no quieres que te aplasten.

Putin pudo formar un pacto contra los anglos, en lugar de eso admitio sanciones contra Corea de Norte, y afirmo siempre que no queria un pacto militar. Seguramente acabe formando uno, pero porque no le han dejado otro camino.


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jun 2022)

*Metiéndome en camisa de once varas*

En si el default es una manera de decir suspensión de pagos, no bancarrota que en Ingles es Bankruptcy, o sea un sujeto jurídico o físico que esta en suspensión no desaparece.

Tanto la bancarrota como la suspensión ha de dictaminarlos un tribunal, en el caso de un país los tenedores de deuda de ese país han de pasar también por el juzgado para acreditar la deuda y establecer las prelaciones (orden en que se realiza los pagos) adecuados y aquí es donde radica el problema ya que un ciudadano de USA o EU puede reclamar ese dinero pero solo a través de un juzgado de USA o EU y ha de escuchar a las partes.

Creo que en el ordenamiento jurídico internacional no hay nada parecido a "sanciones" y menos no dejar llegar el dinero a sus ciudadanos, reteniéndolo, son cosas políticas y del poder legislativo, pero en cualquier estado de derecho se sigue la máxima de que las leyes no pueden aplicarse retrospectivamente salvo que favorezcan.

Si USA y EU sacan una ley prohibiendo comprar bonos rusos, esa ley solo tendrá efecto desde el momento que se publique en un boletín oficial.

El siguiente paso es que los bolsistas vayan a juicio y aquí esta el problema, no hay fundamentos jurídicos para sostener la postura de USA y UE ¿pero que abogado o gabinete se va a enfrentar con USA o EU?

A nivel internacional Rusia seguirá emitiendo bonos nominados en rublos, yenes o lo que les plazca en mercados que usen los nuevos sistemas de intercambio de dinero creados en Rusia, China o por los BRICS+, otra patada en los huevos al sistema SWIFT.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Pero eh, que hay que negociar con el hijoPutin y parar la guerra ya porque la gasolina está cara


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete chusquero de mierda,la semana pasada que?de cabo chusquero en el cuartel jodiendo a los de tu calaña no????



Saludos chulitos desde severodonetsk escoria


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Jun 2022)

"El mundo está horrorizado" por el ataque ruso contra un centro comercial en Ucrania, señala Blinken.


----------



## Saturnin (27 Jun 2022)

*LO QUE NO TE CUENTAN DE ZELENSKI*

La falsedad de Volodímir Zelenski se demuestra desde el momento mismo de su ‎elección. Basta recordar que resultó electo con un impactante 73,2% de los votos en 2019, habiendo ‎prometido que acabaría con la corrupción, que conduciría a Ucrania por el camino del progreso y ‎de la civilización y, sobre todo, que restauraría la paz con los rusófonos del Donbass. ‎



*Zelenski*

Pero, en cuanto fue electo, Zelenski traicionó todas sus promesas tan descaradamente que su ‎índice de popularidad era un exiguo 23% en enero de 2022, quedando incluso lejos de sus dos ‎principales adversarios. ‎

Ya en mayo de 2019, para contentar a los oligarcas que lo financiaron, el recién electo Zelenski ‎emprendió un gran programa de privatización de la tierra que abarcó 40 millones de hectáreas de ‎excelentes tierras agrícolas, afirmando que la moratoria sobre la venta de tierras haría perder ‎miles de millones al PIB de Ucrania. ‎

Zelenski emprendió una vasta operación ‎de privatización de los bienes del Estado, de austeridad presupuestaria, de abrogación de leyes ‎sobre el trabajo y de desmantelamiento de los sindicatos, lo cual molestó a la mayoría de ‎los ucranianos, que no habían comprendido lo que el candidato Zelenski consideraba ‎‎«_progreso_», «_occidentalización_» y «_normalización_» de la economía ucraniana.

El acercamiento del amable Volodímir a los representantes más virulentos de la extrema derecha ‎nacionalista ucraniana no es la menor de sus peculiaridades. Como el ‎regimiento Azov, pero el ‎regimiento Azov es sólo la más conocida de esas entidades, también están las agrupaciones Aidar, ‎Dnipro, Safari, Svoboda, Pravy Sektor, C14 y Cuerpo Nacional. ‎

*Origen del emblema del regimiento Azov.*




En febrero de 2021, Zelenski cerró 3 canales de televisión (NewsOne, Zik y Ucrania 112) ‎etiquetados como prorrusos. El Departamento de Estado norteamericano saludó esa violación de la libertad de prensa declarando que ‎Estados Unidos apoya los esfuerzos ucranianos por contrarrestar la influencia maligna de Rusia… ‎En enero de 2022, un mes antes de la guerra, le llegó el turno al canal Nash, que fue cerrado.

11 partidos ucranianos de izquierda han sido prohibidos por decreto: el Partido ‎por la Vida, Oposición de Izquierda, el Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania, el Partido ‎Socialista de Ucrania, la Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda, el partido Socialistas, el Partido Sharyi, la ‎formación Los Nuestros, el Bloque de Oposición y el Bloque Volodímir Saldo.

Activistas, blogueros y defensores de los derechos humanos están siendo arrestados y ‎torturados en Ucrania. Entre ellos están el periodista Yan Taksyur, la activista Elena Brezhnaya, el ‎luchador de MMA Maxim Ryndovskiy y la abogada Elena Viacheslavova, cuyo padre murió quemado del 2 de mayo de 2014, en el ataque perpetrado contra la Casa de los Sindicatos de ‎Odesa por neonazis ucranianos.‎

Hay que mencionar también a los hombres y mujeres que los ultranacionalistas ucranianos ‎han desnudado y flagelado públicamente en las calles de Kiev, a los prisioneros rusos golpeados, a los que les daban un balazo en una pierna antes de ejecutarlos.

Artículo resumido de Guy Mettan



*Soldados rusos prisioneros ejecutados.*

‎*Fuentes*
‎
«The Comedian-Turned-President is Seriously in Over His Head», Olga ‎Rudenko, _The New York Times_, 21 de febrero de 2022 (Opinion Guest from _Kyyiv Post_).‎
«How Zelensky made Peace With Neo-Nazis» [en español, “El presidente hace la paz con los ‎neonazis”] y «Zelensky’s Hardline Internal Purge», Alex Rubinstein y ‎Max Blumenthal, _Consortium News_, 4 de marzo y abril de 2022.
«Olga Baysha Interview about Ukraine’s President», Natylie ‎Baldwin, _The Grayzone_, 28 de abril de 2022.‎
«President of Ukraine Zelensky has visited disengaging area in Zolote today», _@Liveupmap_, 26 de ‎octubre de 2019 (Visto en Twitter).
«Qu’est-ce que le régiment Azov?», Adrien ‎Nonjon, _The Conversation_, 24 de mayo de 2022.‎
«Public Designation of Oligarch and Former Ukrainian Public Official Ihor Kolomoyskyy Due to ‎Involvement in Significant Corruption», Press statement, Anthony J. Blinken, _US Department of State_, 5 de marzo ‎de 2021.‎
«Petro Poroshenko notified of suspicion of treason and aiding terrorism», Security Service of Ukraine (SBU), 20 de deciembre de 2021.‎
«Un maire ukrainien prorusse enlevé et abattu» [en español, “Un alcalde ucraniano ‎prorruso secuestrado y asesinado”], Michel Pralong, _Le Matin_, 3 de marzo de 2022,





‎


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No se puede evitar que las moscas acudan a la rica miel...
> 
> *La OTAN aumentará la unidad de respuesta rápida de 40.000
> a más de 300.000 soldados en aparente respuesta a la guerra de Putin*
> ...



Hasta (el millón, corregido ) los tres y medio que metió su padrino Adolfo aún les queda.


Ah, spoiler: perdió y mucho


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

Tanque destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el pueblo de Borovskoye, LPR.

El pueblo finalmente fue liberado por las Fuerzas Aliadas ayer.


----------



## ProfeInsti (27 Jun 2022)

Según la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, el centro comercial fue atacado con *misiles antibuque Kh-22* disparados desde bombarderos de largo alcance Tu-22 desde la región rusa de Kursk.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Budanov: los rusos lucharán hasta el final, no tienen salida.

Según el jefe de la Dirección General de Inteligencia, Kirill Budanov, Rusia no puede admitir que no pudo derrotar a Ucrania, ya que esto significaría el colapso de su estado.



Detalles : Budanov dijo que está de acuerdo con la evaluación de Occidente de que las fuerzas rusas están degradadas y desmoralizadas, pero tiene pocas esperanzas de que esto conduzca a la retirada de las tropas de las regiones del este y sur de Ucrania.

"Si Rusia ahora admite que no pudo derrotar a Ucrania, no será el colapso del sistema (de Putin), será el colapso de la condición de Estado.

Así que lucharán tanto como puedan.

El ejército ruso se verá obligado a luchar hasta el final. Ellos no tienen otra opción."


----------



## Ragnarrok (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ataque de Rusia a un Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk (Poltava Oblast) bastante transitado. Informa de muertos y heridos el alcalde.
> 
> Menos mal que estaban yendo lento porque no atacan a infraestructura civil.
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.



Es prematuro señalar a Rusia. Qué ganarían con una cosa así? Lo de las falsas banderas es una práctica extendida en cualquier guerra para provocar una intervención. No tiene ningún sentido que Rusia haga algo así. Me huele a montaje y nunca se sabrá la verdad. Quién tiró el misil? 
Yo aprovecharía para preguntar a los simpatizantes de Zelensky si les parece bien su elección de meter a su país en una guerra devastadora por marcarse la machada de ampliar (aún más) la otan. Vale la pena? millones de exiliados, ley marcial, obligación de ir a morir por... la patria?? menudo jeta el tío ese, por qué no va él a las trincheras? Todo este desastre por el capricho de entrar en la otan? que me explique dónde está la lógica de esta jugada. Esto sólo lo hace un títere que se ha dejado engañar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



*No hay muchos coches en los aparcamientos
*No hay sangre por ningún lado
*La mayor parte de los videos que estoy viendo ahora sobre esto están manipulados o cortados (editados)
*Está en zona ukra y muy lejos del frente
*No se ven 1000 muertos (cifra bonita para shock emocional de los burritontos televisivos)
*Dile a tu amigueta @JAGGER que deje de poner fotos falsas (de invierno, ahora estamos en verano, hace calor. Nadie lleva plumones ni guantes ni nada) que lo he visto en el hilito de mierda de ElJusticiero sobre el supuesto misilazo.

Hijodelagran puta deja de mentir, me cago en tus muertos


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Rusia haciendo terrorismo y filoetarras celebrandolo pintando Z´s, si es que la escoria se junta con la escoria.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Sinceramente yo creo que en Estados Unidos también caerían las nukes. Los rusos saben quien maneja el cotarro y quienes son los vasallos.

Ergo, estos hijos de puta de Biden y compañía también están poniendo en peligro a su propio pueblo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

Lanzamientos de misiles sobre objetivos en Ucrania desde la región de Belgorod.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jun 2022)

172 soldados ucranianos ajusticiados por soldados ucranianos.


DONETSK (Sputnik) — *La Oficina del Fiscal General de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) informó que los restos de 172 soldados ucranianos fueron exhumados en el territorio de la planta siderúrgica Azovstal en Mariúpol.*

"Los restos de 172 militares ucranianos han sido identificados en el territorio de esta empresa", publicó en su canal de Telegram.
La Fiscalía de Donetsk indicó que el pasado 20 de mayo se exhumaron los restos de los militares ucranianos enterrados en el parque Petrovski de Mariúpol durante la liberación de la ciudad.

Según la Oficina del Fiscal, sus investigadores junto con colegas del Comité de Investigación de Rusia, encontraron en el lugar una lista con los datos de los enterrados, lo que permitió identificarlos.

Asimismo, señaló que sus investigadores y los empleados tanto del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia como del Interior de la RPD "continúan examinando el territorio de la ciudad de Mariúpol, incluida la planta de Azovstal".


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hijodelagran puta deja de mentir, me cago en tus muertos




A ver puta de mierda,cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorrusa-putiniana de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata de cloaca...HDLGP...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

T-80BVM dañado como resultado de un ataque HEAT debajo de la torreta.

Gracias a la protección dinámica, la armadura no se perforó y después de 2 o 3 días de reparación el vehículo volverá a entrar en servicio.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Que vá crack...el payaso es insuperable.....


----------



## NPI (27 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kremenchug, MRC, Bucha 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son unos aficionados los del 404

4 noviembre 2016


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver puta de mierda,cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorrusa-putiniana de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata de cloaca...HDLGP...



ojala te meta un kalibr jolagranputa, te presento a tu mercenario nazi, este no vuelve a su pais. Tu no vas a ukrania a ti te van los doritos y el dinero de cm


esto es lo que hacen tus nazis, jolagranputa


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

Paracaidistas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Mientras huían de Lisichansk fueron cubiertos con fuego de artillería en la zona de Verkhnekamenka el pasado domingo.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Hoy en día no es en absoluto justificable bombardear objetivos civiles. Y si alguien lo hace, es un terrorista. Y si es un país el que lo hace, es un país terrorista. Por lo tanto, Rusia, en este momento, es un país terrorista. 

¿Dónde está la ONU, el Tribunal de Derechos Humanos, .... ?. Cerrojazo total a Rusia y a todo aquél que le apoye. 

Bielorrusia ándate con ojo ....


----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

Del forero Minsky Moment
Llevaba 4 meses cerrado


----------



## dabuti (27 Jun 2022)

Estos hijodeputa OTÁNicos siguen tocándome los cojones al oso.
La OTAN aumentará su despliegue en el este de Europa hasta superar los 300.000 efectivos








La OTAN aumentará su despliegue en el este de Europa hasta superar los 300.000 efectivos


El secretario general de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, descarta el diálogo con Rusia



www.abc.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Del forero Minsky Moment
> Llevaba 4 meses cerrado



buena pillada @rejon


----------



## John Nash (27 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hasta el millón y medio que metió su padrino Adolfo aún lea queda.
> 
> 
> Ah, spoiler: perdió y mucho



Llego a meter hasta mas de 3.5 millones:


----------



## magufone (27 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> *No hay muchos coches en los aparcamientos
> *No hay sangre por ningún lado
> *La mayor parte de los videos que estoy viendo ahora sobre esto están manipulados o cortados (editados)
> *Está en zona ukra y muy lejos del frente
> ...



Ni manipular saben.
Tienen "suerte" de que la gente es bastante subnormal


----------



## Expected (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ataque de Rusia a un Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk (Poltava Oblast) bastante transitado. Informa de muertos y heridos el alcalde.
> 
> Menos mal que estaban yendo lento porque no atacan a infraestructura civil.
> 
> Aprovecho para cagarme en la puta madre que parió a Rusia y toda la basura prorrusa que lo blanquea.



Esto qué es...el remake del misiil ruso que luego era ukraniano de la estación de tren? Es la segunda parte?


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Esta tarde la Federación Rusa acaba de adelantar extraordinariamente su derrota.


Mañana mismo conoceremos la respuesta de la OTAN a este ataque injustificado, bárbaro e irracional. 

Todo aquello que se puede poner en el terreno de juego se va a disponer en las próximas semanas (mañana mismo nos sorprenderá muy gratamente tanto Alemania como UK).


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jun 2022)

La OTAN niega que Ceuta y Melilla vayan a estar bajo el paraguas de su defensa colectiva


El secretario general de la OTAN, el noruego Jens Stoltenberg, ha negado este lunes que las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla vayan a estar cubiertas de




theobjective.com





Los follaotans no han puesto suficiente el culo al amo, deben esforzarse más.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta tarde la Federación Rusa acaba de adelantar extraordinariamente su derrota.



jaja, eso se lo cuenta a los ucranianos prooccidentales que se van huyendo de cuidad en ciudad. Les queda el 1% de Lugansk, de momento.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Para enmarcar:   

*Por supuesto, no van a decir "Hemos atacado un centro comercial por que no hay otra cosa y queremos provocar terror"

Entonces empieza EL CARRUSEL DE EXCUSAS:

-Que si hay armas

-Que si hay muchos militares, que si donde están las mujeres?

-Que si hay pocos coches

- Que si la estación

-Que si falsa bandera


blablaba


y demás BASURA que cada vocero que repita debería ser fusilado en el acto.


Ya lo hemos vivido antes, la estrategia es echar tinta de calamar con miles de versiones contradictorias, recordemos:

BUCHA:

- Es un fake

-No hay muertos.

-Hay muertos, pero ha sido la artilleria Ucraniana

-Nosotros ya nos habiamos retirado

-Vale, han sido Rusos, pero solo unos casos aislados, nada organizado


ESTACION DE TREN DE KRAMATORSK

-Fake

-Han sido los Ucranianos

-No tenemos ese misil en servicio

-Si tenemos ese misil, pero La Trayectoria no se que,blabla

-Si tenemos ese misil, pero es que habia un tren con tanques y blablabla

CENTRO COMERCIAL KREMENCHUK

- Fake

-Han sido los Ucranianos

-Hay tanque dentro mira como explotan

-Es que hay una estacion cerca.

- Continuara.....



REALIDAD INDISCUTIBLE PASADOS LOS MESES

Bucha: Fueron los Rusos porque son unos asesinos que están cometiendo un genocidio en Ucrania
Kramatorsk: Fueron los Rusos porque son unos asesinos que están cometiendo un genocidio en Ucrania
Kremenchuk:....................................... . *


----------



## NPI (27 Jun 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Ufff... que mal rollo. Algunos dicen que puede ser cloro. Y tiene pinta sí, podría ser...



Resumen del vídeo: 
- Camión amarillo desaparece 
- Cae el contenedor dentro del barco a propósito 
- Aparecen de la nada seis personas corriendo como pollos sin cabeza 
- Fin del vídeo.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Cementerio militar ucraniano hoy.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Estos hijodeputa OTÁNicos siguen tocándome los cojones al oso.
> La OTAN aumentará su despliegue en el este de Europa hasta superar los 300.000 efectivos
> 
> 
> ...



Buscan que Rusia al final declare a la OTAN amenaza existencial.

La verdad es que ya me resulta rara la actitud de la OTAN: Parece que están buscando de forma desesperada la guerra con Rusia.
Deben de estar realmente desquiciados, arruinados y desesperados para que una guerra con Rusia les parezca una buena idea.

No sé Rick, una guerra con un país que tiene 6200 bombas atómicas operativas y otras 6000 almacenadas no parece una buena idea, a no ser que seas tonto, estés loco o ya no tengas nada que perder. Se vienen tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta tarde la Federación Rusa acaba de adelantar extraordinariamente su derrota.
> 
> 
> Mañana mismo conoceremos la respuesta de la OTAN a este ataque injustificado, bárbaro e irracional.
> ...



LLevamos esperando la respuesta de la OTAN desde el 24 de febrero y tu haciendo el gilipollas desde esa fecha.
Rusia entra en Polonia y la OTAN no hace nada de nada, a ver si te enteras que estas defendiendo a un cadaver que empieza a oler mal...


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

el pingüino gilipollenko agarrándose a un clavo ardiendo, las cositas chulas no deben furrular muy bien


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Joderrrrr como estan esta tarde los putos putinianos,echan bilis por los ojos.....como estoy gozando...esta noche mas de uno se vá calentito a la cama..


----------



## Expected (27 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "El mundo está horrorizado" por el ataque ruso contra un centro comercial en Ucrania, señala Blinken.



Preparando la declaración de guerra.


----------



## NPI (27 Jun 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> "El mundo está horrorizado" por el ataque ruso contra un centro comercial en Ucrania, señala Blinken.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Buscan que Rusia al final declare a la OTAN amenaza existencial.
> 
> La verdad es que ya me resulta rara la actitud de la OTAN: Parece que están buscando de forma desesperada la guerra con Rusia.
> Deben de estar realmente desquiciados, arruinados y desesperados para que una guerra con Rusia les parezca una buena idea.
> ...



Necesitan los recursos que están en Rusia, y poco a poco, se han ido desplazando hacia las fronteras rusas para impedir el desplazamiento del eje del poder hacia Asia…hace mucho que hacen de todo y no les salen los planes…


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cementerio militar ucraniano hoy.



200 ucranianos por dia terminan asi ,pero Von der Leyen dice que es el precio que hay que pagar


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... los ERTES, los 20 céntimos de la gasofa, los 200 €, bajar el IVA de la luz, son limosnilla, parches para no ir al fondo del problema. Pero recuerda que con Mariano en 2012 las empresas cerraban a cascoporro, el paro se fue a 7 millones, a la peña le recortaron el paro y la gente comía en la basura.
> 
> Spain Recoils as Its Hungry Forage Trash Bins for a Next Meal (Published 2012)
> 
> ...



El paro siempre de ha disparado en España con gobiernos socialistas, véase Felipe o Zapatero, Rajao empezó a gobernar a final de 2011, el paro bajo bastante con el PP, cierto es que como siempre en España un empleo precario pero el socialismo es igual a paro


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Me dá la sensación que desde que se acerca la cumbre de la OTAN los rusos han empezado a atacar a objetivos civiles, primero una zona residencial de Kiev y ahora un centro comercial? 

No creo que no tengan precisión para encajar buenos pepinazos, esto me parece que es una orden del hijoPutin para "acojonar" a la OTAN de que él está "toh loco" y es capaz de todo.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrr como estan esta tarde los putos putinianos,echan bilis por los ojos.....como estoy gozando...esta noche mas de uno se vá calentito a la cama..



En Lisichansk unos cuantos gaviotón


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> 200 ucranianos por dia terminan asi ,pero Von der Leyen dice que es el precio que hay que pagar



Más armas y hasta el último ucraniano. Que vergüenza de mujer.


----------



## pemebe (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para enmarcar:
> 
> *Por supuesto, no van a decir "Hemos atacado un centro comercial por que no hay otra cosa y queremos provocar terror"
> 
> ...



Ya se que a ti las pruebas te dan lo mismo, pero:

*BUCHA:* El unico analisis forense del que se tiene noticia dice que murieron por efecto de la metralla (causada por los bombardeos). No dijeron cuando murieron, por lo que siendo occidentales los que hicieron las autopsias cabe preveer que fueron bombardeos ucranianos.
*








Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery


Forensic doctors discover fléchettes – rarely used in modern warfare – in bodies found in mass graves




www.theguardian.com





ESTACION DE TREN DE KRAMATORSK: *Periodista italiano demuestra que el misil era ucraniano (por el numero de serie de los restos. Aqui hay dos posibilidades o lo mandaron los ucranianos y los rusos se lo robaron y lo mandaron elllos (elegir la opcion más logica.
*


https://telesurenglish.net/news/muestran-pruebas-ucrania-disparo-misil-kramatorsk-20220410-0016.html



CENTRO COMERCIAL KREMENCHUK: *Todavia es pronto para saber lo que ha pasado (salvo que algo probablemente ruso ha impactado en el centro comercial)

Luego analizamos los videos:

- Y se ven muy pocos coches.
- No se ve sangre, ni heridos
- No se ven mujeres
- Hay pocas ambulancias
- Hay pocos bomberos.

Para mi no está claro que ha pasado (Salvo que es literalmente imposible que hubiera mil personas en el centro comercial)


----------



## kopke (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

Jo jo jo


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> 200 ucranianos por dia terminan asi ,pero Von der Leyen dice que es el precio que hay que pagar



Menuda perra, asesina y genocida como Burrell.


----------



## Bishop (27 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Camión amarillo desaparece, cae el contenedor dentro del barco a propósito, aparecen de la nada seis personas corriendo como pollos sin cabeza y fin del vídeo.



¿Quieres decir que está manipulado? De acuerdo que la calidad del vídeo (del vídeo y de la grabación original sobre todo) es penosa, pero de ahí a lo otro... además, ¿qué ganarían con eso?


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Jun 2022)

rafael poch haciendo piruetas ideologicas, por un lado reconoce las circunstancias que obligaron a rusia a intervenir , por otro dice que occidente tiene capacidad de doblegar a rusia.

No pego el articulo, es muy extenso, poch me suena a esos que dicen ni OTAN ni Rusia, esta intentando hacer equloibrios ideologicos, supongo que no querra verse condenado al ostracismo hay que vivir de algo, y no le quedara otra, una pena porque era un buen periodista y solia ser bastante ecuanime en lo que escribia, siendo muy critico con el imperio.








“En esta guerra no hay parte inocente, aunque puede discutirse el nivel de responsabilidad de cada cual”


Una entrevista de Pasos a la Izquierda sobre el conflicto de Ucrania En la guerra de Ucrania no hay bando sin responsabilidad, dice Rafael Poch-de-Feliu (Barcelona, 1956) en esta entrevista. Poch-d…




rafaelpoch.com





*No veo desenlace positivo alguno para Rusia. Las cosas pueden ir mal o muy mal para Moscú. En la mejor de las suposiciones, si Rusia consigue imponerse militarmente en todo el sureste de Ucrania, llegando hasta Odesa y dejando a Ucrania sin acceso al Mar Negro, lo que es mucho suponer, el resultado no será estable. La incorporación de mas territorios a Rusia -estoy pensando en la región de Jerson – o la organización de administraciones rusofilas será contestada. Por pequeña que sea, cualquier resistencia armada obligará a esas administraciones a ejercer la represión.

Por otro lado, todo lo que Rusia buscaba; alejar las infraestructuras y fronteras de la OTAN de su territorio, desmilitarización de Ucrania, rebajar la hostilidad hacia Rusia del gobierno ucraniano y mermar la influencia de la extrema derecha en el (lo que llaman “desnacificación”), todo eso ha empeorado. Esta claro que lo que quede de Ucrania será aún más hostil a Rusia que lo que había. Finlandia aporta 1300 kilómetros más de frontera directa con la OTAN. Si todo eso es un desastre, el desprestigio sin precedentes de Rusia en Occidente y la revigorización de aquella OTAN en “muerte cerebral” (Macron dixit), aún lo es más.

Las sanciones contra Rusia no tienen precedentes para un país tan grande e importante y le harán mucho daño pero no creo que la dobleguen. *


----------



## kopke (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Expected (27 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Más armas y hasta el último ucraniano. Que vergüenza de mujer.



Vendrá a la cumbre a por su segundo polvo con Antonio??


----------



## kopke (27 Jun 2022)

Sobran las palabras. Se viene otra "evacuación táctica" ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

OJO!!!!!


Putin confirma que asistirá a cumbre del G20 donde hablará Zelensky.


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, aceptó una invitación del presidente de Indonesia, Joko Widodo, para asistir a la cumbre del G20 en noviembre, a la que asistirá el presidente Vladimir Zelensky.
La cumbre de líderes del G20 está programada para realizarse en Bali los días 15 y 16 de noviembre.

Putin planea recibir personalmente a Widodo en una visita a Moscú en los próximos días.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (27 Jun 2022)

Próximamente encima de la mesa de la menestra de defensa


----------



## ussser (27 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Aquí podéis ver sin dificultad el vídeo de la protesta silenciada por los medios españoles de diputados italianos contra el envío de armas a Ucrania, a ver si Unidas Podemos sigue el ejemplo de estos.*



Parece que no lo han comprado todo, aún.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Llego a meter hasta mas de 3.5 millones:



Cierto, lo dije desde la playa tocándome los cojines y luego me dio por mirar los números. 

Pero es que peor aún. No aunque metieran 10 millones ganarían. Los chinos pueden poner 50 millones encima de la mesa en menos de 3 meses.

iguala eso


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104037




Se los ve con la moral alta


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho muchas veces: El imperio anglosajón se muere, China y Rusia son el relevo, pero como los anglosajones son sangrientos por naturaleza nos van a meter en una puta guerra mundial antes de soltar el cetro a las naciones del este.



Esa gente es simplemente estúpida, muy estúpida, increíblemente estúpida. Siempre quieren ganar pero ni siquiera saben para qué. Actúan como inteligencias artificiales programadas para una tarea, son capaces de hacer todo tipo de tareas pero sacrifican absolutamente todos los recursos para culminar la tarea principal sin tener en cuanta nada más. Para mí es muy difícil reconocer algún tipo de humanidad en ellos, la humanidad no consiste únicamente en tener un código genético concreto, hay que añadir cultura, sentimientos, inteligencia...


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pues que recen para que el que venga después no sea uno de esos ultranacionalistas de la Duma. Porque lo mismo ya estábamos todos nukeados.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Próximamente encima de la mesa de la menestra de defensa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104062



Estos subnormales han oído lo de las "Fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas" y se han dado cuenta de que el nombre mola...
El tema, pedazo de charo retrasada, es que para poder llamar así a una rama de tu ejército tienes que tener "fuerzas en el espacio"....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vendrá a la cumbre a por su segundo polvo con Antonio??



Von der Leyen tendrá un rol fundamental durante la cumbre en la que se debatirá, entre otros asuntos, la *coordinación y relación de defensa OTAN-UE*. Además, el día 29 será recibida en audiencia por el Rey en el Palacio de La Zarzuela.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja, eso se lo cuenta a los ucranianos prooccidentales que se van huyendo de cuidad en ciudad. Les queda el 1% de Lugansk, de momento.



Como son "prooccidentales" tienen que morir, o importa su vida menos, es eso?

Jolin, se van cayendo las caretas, eh...


----------



## El Juani (27 Jun 2022)

Hoy en Lysychansk , cuando la población civil estaba recogiendo agua de un camión cisterna, los rusos apuntaron a una multitud de personas con MLRS "Hurricane".

Ocho civiles muertos en el lugar, 21 personas fueron trasladadas al hospital.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos subnormales han oído lo de las "Fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas" y se han dado cuenta de que el nombre mola...
> El tema, pedazo de charo retrasada, es que para poder llamar así a una rama de tu ejército tienes que tener "fuerzas en el espacio"....



Bueno no te apressures de momento unas charos para que se tomen sus cruasanes, eso muy importante, y alguna comisión a empresas de amigos y primos. Eso primordial. 


El espacio no lo van a ver ni en loa dibujos


----------



## crocodile (27 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La OTAN niega que Ceuta y Melilla vayan a estar bajo el paraguas de su defensa colectiva
> 
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, el noruego Jens Stoltenberg, ha negado este lunes que las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla vayan a estar cubiertas de
> ...



Es alucinante, apoyar, financiar y poner muertos en una organización que no va a hacer nada si España es atacada, ser follaOTAN es ser aparte de lerdo un traidor h.d.p.


----------



## Expected (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos subnormales han oído lo de las "Fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas" y se han dado cuenta de que el nombre mola...
> El tema, pedazo de charo retrasada, es que para poder llamar así a una rama de tu ejército tienes que tener "fuerzas en el espacio"....






Permitirme un poquito de.humor....porque entre el ataque del centro comercial, el peak oil, la respuesta "seria" a Lituania.... el apoyo incondicional de los Bobiernos Europeos a entrar en guerra....es como si cada vez aparecieran más puntos...y entre todos tenemos que unirlos para saber de verdad qué está pasando...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (27 Jun 2022)

Suspensión de cobros… brutal y preciso el concepto!!!


----------



## El_Suave (27 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> rafael poch haciendo piruetas ideologicas, por un lado reconoce las circunstancias que obligaron a rusia a intervenir , por otro dice que occidente tiene capacidad de doblegar a rusia.
> 
> No pego el articulo, es muy extenso, poch me suena a esos que dicen ni OTAN ni Rusia, esta intentando hacer equloibrios ideologicos, supongo que no querra verse condenado al ostracismo hay que vivir de algo, y no le quedara otra, una pena porque era un buen periodista y solia ser bastante ecuanime en lo que escribia, siendo muy critico con el imperio.
> 
> ...



O no ha entendido nada, o no quiere líos.

Para empezar, las cosas no es que puedan, es que van a ir mal o muy mal para todos.

No sé si desde el principio, pero desde luego a estas alturas Rusia no busca alejar a la OTAN sino acabar con su existencia.

Y ya lo del "desprestigio en occidente", visto lo visto, es un honor. Le importa a Rusia tanto como el desprestigio de la URSS en la Alemania nazi.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Von der Leyen tendrá un rol fundamental durante la cumbre en la que se debatirá, entre otros asuntos, la *coordinación y relación de defensa OTAN-UE*. Además, el día 29 será recibida en audiencia por el Rey en el Palacio de La Zarzuela.



Yo me pregunto sinceramente: ¿La gente de Langley no podía haber buscado otra marioneta corrupta que al menos diera el pego? Vale que somos una colonia, pero cabrones, por lo menos no os descojoneis de nosotros poniendo a una charo indocumentada, metida en mil movidas de corrupción, que no sabe hablar y que tiene la misma presencia que el Señor Barragán dirigiendo una empresa de protocolo y comunicación al frente de la Unión Europea.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104072




*La realidad ya ha superado a la ficción.*


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> OJO!!!!!
> 
> 
> Putin confirma que asistirá a cumbre del G20 donde hablará Zelensky.
> ...



Os pensais que el mundo es la OTAN y os vais a llevar una sorpresa que vais a flipar, no somos nadie ahora mismo. EEUU puede que todavía pinte algo, pero Europa no pinta un mojón y despues de la depresión economica pintara menos, para entonces tu habrás cambiado de discurso y chuparas polla china... Como buen payaso que eres.


----------



## NPI (27 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Os pensais que el mundo es la OTAN y os vais a llevar una sorpresa que vais a flipar, no somos nadie ahora mismo. EEUU puede que todavía pinte algo, pero Europa no pinta un mojón y despues de la depresión economica pintara menos, para entonces tu habrás cambiado de discurso y chuparas polla china... Como buen payaso que eres.


----------



## Iskra (27 Jun 2022)

Aviones de EEUU en lo profundo de Ucrania; ¿llevan mercenarios?


Aviones militares de Estados Unidos entran en lo profundo de Ucrania, razón por la cual se sospecha la entrega de mercenarios foráneos para luchar contra Rusia.




diario-octubre.com




*Aviones de EEUU en lo profundo de Ucrania; ¿llevan mercenarios?*

Aviones militares de Estados Unidos entran en lo profundo de Ucrania, razón por la cual se sospecha la entrega de mercenarios foráneos para luchar contra Rusia. 







Las aeronaves de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos entraron en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania desde la frontera de Polonia, informó el domingo el portal ruso de aviación _Avia.pro._

Esto no es la primera vez que los aviones militares estadounidenses sobrevuelan el territorio ucraniano, pero estos últimos han sido escoltados por cazas de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) que volaban cerca de la frontera polaco-ucraniana, aunque no lo cruzaron.
La presencia de cazas estadounidenses en el territorio ucraniano se conoció, conforme a _Avia.pro.,_ gracias a imágenes satelitales que detectaron al menos un avión militar extranjero en el aeródromo de Lviv, aunque según la fuente, otro avión estaba en el hangar.
Ya se había detectado jets de negocios Gulfstream G400 y Gulfstream G550 que, según fuentes citadas por el medio, pertenecen a la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. Aunque se desconoce qué había exactamente a bordo, una serie de datos indican que se trata de *“la entrega de un grupo de mercenarios y especialistas extranjeros al territorio de Ucrania”*, ha agregado el portal ruso.

 
Una imagen satelital que muestra la presencia de aviones militares de EE.UU. en Ucrania. (Foto: Avia.pro.) 
El hecho indica también que los aviones de combate de la OTAN también pueden estar en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania, lo que se informó anteriormente en repetidas ocasiones, aunque no fue confirmado.
De hecho, una imagen satelital tomada el 15 de mayo de 2022 es la primera evidencia de que aviones militares extranjeros vuelan libremente en el espacio aéreo ucraniano. Sin embargo, Estados Unidos parece dudar en alejarse más de 100 kilómetros de la frontera con Polonia, ya que a mayor distancia las defensas aéreas y los cazas ya no podrán escoltarlo.
Rusia ha denunciado en reiteradas ocasiones la presencia de combatientes extranjeros en Ucrania y ha advertido que en caso de que sean capturados no serán tratados como prisioneros de guerra.
Entretanto, Ucrania no ha dado cifras exactas del número de los mercenarios que luchan contra las fuerzas rusas; no obstante, Moscú ya había anunciado que casi 7000 extranjeros procedentes de más de 60 países —principalmente de Polonia, Estados Unidos, Canadá y Rumanía— se han unido a las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Estos hijodeputa OTÁNicos siguen tocándome los cojones al oso.
> La OTAN aumentará su despliegue en el este de Europa hasta superar los 300.000 efectivos
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy en la television dicen que la Otan tiene desplegados 40.000 soldados en el este de la UE y a los 15 minutos que solo son 8 grupos tipo batallon de 1.100 hombres de Estonia a Rumania.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## ransomraff (27 Jun 2022)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.89562910407592%2C38.296640048228944&z=12



Según ese mapa (lo saque de este foro), Lysychansk esta casi rodeada.

La estrategia defensiva ucraniana parece un poco suicida, repiten la azaña de Mariupol, pero ahora con premeditación y alevosía. 
Van a sacrificar a cientos de hombres y miles de viviendas para ganar una o como mucho dos semanas de tiempo antes de que caiga esa ciudad.


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Necesitan los recursos que están en Rusia, y poco a poco, se han ido desplazando hacia las fronteras rusas para impedir el desplazamiento del eje del poder hacia Asia…hace mucho que hacen de todo y no les salen los planes…



Parece que el Pentágono y sus epígonos compran los planes en la factoría ACME.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jun 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 27/06/2022






*1. Severodonetsk.*
La mayoría de los civiles retenidos como rehenes fueron sacados del territorio de la planta de Azot. La planta en sí seguirá funcionando después de la restauración.
Continúa el peinado de la zona industrial y las plantaciones forestales cerca de Borovsky y Sirotino. Las medidas de filtración están activadas.
No se espera un asalto directo a Lisichansk desde Severodonetsk: los puentes han sido destruidos + Lisichansk en sí está en una colina. La intensidad del bombardeo de Severodonetsk cayó: los principales esfuerzos de la artillería enemiga se aplican para mantener el frente cerca de Lisichansk.

*2. Lisichansk.*
Luchas por Verkhnekamenka, refinería de Lisichansk y fábricas en las afueras del sur de la ciudad.
Luchas por la Montaña Blanca.
El cuello de la caldera Lisichansk - hasta 8 km. La ruta real a Seversk ahora es solo a través de Belogorovka, pero este camino ya está bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa. La propaganda ucraniana ya está preparando a la sociedad para la rendición de Lisichansk. La LPR dice que la ciudad será liberada al final de la semana.

*3. Artemovsk.*
Luchando en Klinovoye y en el área de Pokrovsky. El enemigo reforzó la defensa de la ciudad rotando las maltrechas brigadas que defendían la ciudad. La presión de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa sobre Artemovsk se intensificará en un futuro próximo, pero sin la captura de Pokrovsky, es poco probable que comience un asalto directo a la ciudad.
En el área de Svetlodarsk, no hay cambios significativos hasta el momento.

*4. Soledar.*
Luchando en Berestovo, Belogorovka y cerca de la carretera Lisichansk-Artemovsk en el área de Nikolaevka.
Tras la pérdida de Lisichansk, Soledar se convertirá en un elemento de la línea defensiva Soledar-Seversk, en la que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentarán mantener el frente al norte de Artemovsk. Después de la captura de Lisichansk, vale la pena esperar una ofensiva en dirección a Seversk y Soledar desde el norte.

*5. Járkov.*
Batallas posicionales en el área de Tsupovka, Uda, Dementyevka, Upper Passages y Upper Saltovka. El enemigo está casi completamente a la defensiva. La destrucción por fuego de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kharkov y Chuguev se está intensificando. También están investigando el área de Zolochev.

*6. Slavyansk.*
Peleas en el Valle, Krasnopolye, Bogorodichny, Prishib y Sidorovo. El enemigo nota algún avance de las Fuerzas Armadas RF hacia Slavyansk. La destrucción por fuego de las fuerzas enemigas en el área de Seversk también se está intensificando.
En la dirección Izyum sin cambios significativos.

*7. Avdiivka.*
En la parte delantera, sin cambios significativos. Como antes, peleas en el complejo industrial, en la carretera Avdiivka-Konstantinovka y en las afueras de Nueva York.
Se intensifica el trabajo de contrabatería que, sin embargo, aún no ha detenido el bombardeo de las ciudades de Donbass. Hoy hubo civiles muertos y heridos de nuevo.

*8. Serpentina.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania afirman que, como resultado del bombardeo de la isla Zmeinny, pudieron alcanzar el sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Pantsir. No se reportan otros éxitos. Se afirma que Zelensky dio la orden de intentar recuperar a Serpentine de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en 2 semanas. Aparentemente, en otras áreas, las posibilidades de una "contraofensiva" son aún menores.

*9. Nikolaev.*
Batallas posicionales en las direcciones Nikopol, Krivoy Rog y Nikolaev. La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sigue siendo puramente virtual aquí. El comando ucraniano ya está llamando abiertamente a dejar de escribir sobre los "éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania", ya que la imagen de la "ofensiva" se vuelve cada vez más ridícula en el contexto de numerosos disparos de destrucción de mano de obra y equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mediante ataques con cohetes y artillería.

*10. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka sin cambios significativos.
Luchando en el área de Ugledar y Pavlovka. En Novomikhailovka y Marinka no hay cambios. La actividad del enemigo con el ataque a Pavlovka y Yegorovka no duró mucho.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta tarde la Federación Rusa acaba de adelantar extraordinariamente su derrota.
> 
> 
> Mañana mismo conoceremos la respuesta de la OTAN a este ataque injustificado, bárbaro e irracional.
> ...



Ahora lo que hay que discutir son las condiciones que hay que ofrecerle a Rusia para su rendición inmediata. Esperemos que Zelensky sea generoso.


----------



## Completo_Idiota (27 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Decía yo allá por 2019 (y creo recordar que incluso antes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una compañera de trabajo, 3ª en listas de Vox de su zona, me aseguraba que SABEN que Vox gobernara España las proximas no, las siguientes elecciones. Yo me descojoné, pero igual no van tan desencaminados. Y no soy rojo, ni azul, ni verde ni morado ni ninguna etiqueta, simplemente me parecen un partido contraparte a Podemos, puesto ahi para captar cierto tipo de voto descontento con los partidos del R78. No creía que los amos -sean quienes sean - tuvieran previsto un papel más "protagonista", lo mismo que pienso de otras formaciones similares en Europa, quizá este equivocado.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Me recuerda al meme de Assad Must Go, pero en escatológico.

Nada que ver con don billy fockabocas, la escatología es otra cosa





__





Escatología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Buscan que Rusia al final declare a la OTAN amenaza existencial.
> 
> La verdad es que ya me resulta rara la actitud de la OTAN: Parece que están buscando de forma desesperada la guerra con Rusia.
> Deben de estar realmente desquiciados, arruinados y desesperados para que una guerra con Rusia les parezca una buena idea.
> ...



No digas una guerra con Rusia. Es que están haciendo esfuerzos desesperados por que China se sienta incluida en el bando "enemigo", abiertamente y sin disimulo. 

Creo que el Imperio ha decidido que, o declara ahora la guerra mundial y acaba con Rusia y China, o en diez años ya no va a tener capacidad de hacerlo.


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Suspensión de cobros… brutal y preciso el concepto!!!



Virgen de la teta al hombro...


----------



## dabuti (27 Jun 2022)

Turquía no se unirá a las sanciones contra Rusia: «las sanciones harán más daño a la economía de Turquía que a la de Rusia»

Turquía no se unirá a las sanciones contra Rusia: "las sanciones harán más daño a la economía de Turquía que a la de Rusia" - Diario16 a través de @diario_16





__





Turquía no se unirá a las sanciones contra Rusia: "las sanciones harán más daño a la economía de Turquía que a la de Rusia" - Diario16


Turquía no se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia y se reunirá mañana en Madrid con Finlandia y Suecia ante la cumbre de la OTAN




diario16.com


----------



## Peineto (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *La realidad ya ha superado a la ficción.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104075



Lo que antes fue un cortijo, ahora es un inmenso asilo de alienados en fase terminal.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Buscan que Rusia al final declare a la OTAN amenaza existencial.
> 
> La verdad es que ya me resulta rara la actitud de la OTAN: Parece que están buscando de forma desesperada la guerra con Rusia.
> Deben de estar realmente desquiciados, arruinados y desesperados para que una guerra con Rusia les parezca una buena idea.
> ...



El demonio no duerme, rusia creo que sí lo sabe, pero los del gili 7 me temo que no.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Próximamente encima de la mesa de la menestra de defensa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104062



Esta mañana me levanté y noté algo raro, las zapatillas, que siempre dejo a la izquierda de la cama, estaban a la derecha. Como soy muy despistado no le di más importancia, como el hecho de que el café tuviera una etiqueta diferente, o sólo hubiera leche desnatada en la nevera. Al salir a pasear a los perros, una señora mayor se cayó con la compra, nadie le ayudó a levantarse, en vez de eso se empezaron a reir como si el accidente se tratara de un gag de cine mudo, antes de llegar a ayudarla, se había levantado de un salto y saludó con una reverencia y un "hop" circense. No era un actor disfrazado, estaba cerca y vi claramente que se trataba de una señora de unos setenta años, terminé el paseo contemplando otros hechos inexplicables, como que la pantalla del ascensor, en vez de noticias y el tiempo, sólo emitía chistes.
A la hora de comer comprendí la situación, mi mujer de pronto era zurda, cuando siempre fue diestra, de alguna forma me he colado en un universo tragicómico y ridículo. Entré en el foro con la esperanza de que siguiera siendo el último reducto de seriedad y depresión que siempre fue, pero me encuentro con esto y empiezo a ponerme nervioso.


----------



## Martok (27 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> He tenido que sofocar la carcajada varias veces para no despertar la casa.
> 
> Ella se lo canta todo, la segunda voz, los coros... incluso con variaciones (speedy gonzales) y ese compás...
> 
> ...



Hasta sin pan.


----------



## piru (27 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE="El Juani, post: 41284427, member: 26878"
Hoy en Lysychansk , cuando la población civil estaba recogiendo agua de un camión cisterna, los rusos apuntaron a una multitud de personas con MLRS "Hurricane".

Ocho civiles muertos en el lugar, 21 personas fueron trasladadas al hospital.




[/QUOTE]

Un par de preguntas antes de mandarte al ignore:

1- ¿Cuánto has pagado por esa cuenta?
2- ¿Cuánto te pagan por mensaje?


----------



## Abrojo (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos subnormales han oído lo de las "Fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas" y se han dado cuenta de que el nombre mola...
> El tema, pedazo de charo retrasada, es que para poder llamar así a una rama de tu ejército tienes que tener "fuerzas en el espacio"....



se refiere a satélites para detectar movimientos o geolocalizar interferencias, también les resultan útiles para cualquier tipo de mediciones del tiempo o la ionosfera que afecten a aviones o drones. TAmbién comunicaciones cifradas por satélite, creo que incluso usando criptografía cuántica. EE.UU. tiene a su propia rama de Defensa, que la hizo Trump, los Guardianes de la Space Force. Hubo mucho cachondeito con eso pero ahora se apuntan al carro todos.

Donald Trump officially launches US space force

dicho lo cual, España tiene ecosistema de startups e investigación pública top en varios campos de satélites. Le falla lo de los cohetes eso sí.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hoy en la television dicen que la Otan tiene desplegados 40.000 soldados en el este de la UE y a los 15 minutos que solo son 8 grupos tipo batallon de 1.100 hombres de Estonia a Rumania.



La gente se excita y se masturba con cualquier cosa. Perversiones hay de todo tipo, incluso por aquí por los foros de Burbuja hemos visto que abundan hasta los necrófilos, y algún que otro pederasta.....

Más allá de que el papel lo aguanta todo, y que en el excel de estadísticas y numeritos, agrupando todo lo agrupable, entre todos los países Otan sale una cifra muy significativa, la realidad es la que es, y da bastante pena.
Si vamos a un conflicto contra Rusia, eso es una guerra de ejército de tierra, básicamente. Todo lo demás es un mero hostigamiento, marear la perdiz, y acelerar que esto finalice en una ensalada de _nukes _(donde perdemos, todos).
Así que si la cosa va en serio (que no lo va), vamos a un enfrentamiento terrestre.
Las fuerzas combinadas de TODOS los euro-ejércitos dan unas cifras (pre-movilización general _totaler krieg_) de unos 600.000 efectivos (y una parte significativa está comprometida en cometidos "_coloniales_").
USA, a lo sumo, podría aportar quizás hasta unos 300.000 (es el "gendarme mundial", así que debe vigilar TODOS los patios, y no puede despistar escenarios no-rusos).

Frente a esos 600.000 + 300.000 "occidentales", tendríamos a los rusos y bielorrusos (al menos), ejércitos de tierra 1.100.000.

Visto que en un conflicto Ruso-otánico, 125.000 rusos y republicanos (milicianos), les están dando de aúpa a unos 250.000 ucrano-otánicos (los de los frentes, soldados+milicianos+mercenarios, que seguro hay más en las retaguardias), me da que con 900.000 bayonetas nos comemos los mocos contra 1.100.000 rusos "y asimilados".

Hace ya semanas, @Teuro propuso su Operación Teuromaquia, con una dotación de al menos 5.000.000 de soldados occidentales, para ir con ciertas garantías.....

No, la Otan NO es una alianza de guerra. Ni puede ni es capaz. Es un mero Club de compras, con un socio principal vendedor de todo tipo de bienes y servicios, y una multitud de paisitos (en lo militar), asustados y traumados ante el miedo a "la invasión de los rusos", dispuestos a gastarse cualquier cantidad en cualquier cachivache del socio Zumosol.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> rafael poch haciendo piruetas ideologicas, por un lado reconoce las circunstancias que obligaron a rusia a intervenir , por otro dice que occidente tiene capacidad de doblegar a rusia.
> 
> No pego el articulo, es muy extenso, poch me suena a esos que dicen ni OTAN ni Rusia, esta intentando hacer equloibrios ideologicos, supongo que no querra verse condenado al ostracismo hay que vivir de algo, y no le quedara otra, una pena porque era un buen periodista y solia ser bastante ecuanime en lo que escribia, siendo muy critico con el imperio.
> 
> ...




Hay un lugar común en todos los analistas de la situación, que incide en que, lo que quede de Ucrania, va a tener mucha mayor hostilidad a Rusia que en la actualidad.

La experiencia histórica desdice esto. Los pueblos que son vencidos en una guerra no "odian" a su vencedor, sino que lo respetan y, en último término, lo admiran. Cito por ejemplo: Alemania, Japón, Italia, Irak y Libia. En todos esos países, el desprecio a los usanos era enorme hasta que fueron vencidos. Es a partir de entontes cuando se crea una usanofilia notable. Los países más pro-yanquis del mundo son aquellos que han sido bombardeados y vencidos por los usanos. En cambio, en UK, Francia, Noruega, Dinamarca; Bélgica y Grecia, que son los países "liberados", el desprecio a lo usano es mucho mayor.

En el caso de Ucrania, mi pronóstico es que, una vez Rusia gane la guerra, los ucranianos del Oeste envidiarán la suerte de los del Este, y que, una vez comprueben el nulo valor de las promesas de la Brujen, acumularan un odio perfectamente comprensible hacia aquellos que los han usado como carne de cañón de sus contiendas imperialistas, y luego, les han dejado abandonados tan pronto como el tema ha dejado de estar "de moda".


----------



## Roedr (27 Jun 2022)

Completo_Idiota dijo:


> Una compañera de trabajo, 3ª en listas de Vox de su zona, me aseguraba que SABEN que Vox gobernara España las proximas no, las siguientes elecciones. Yo me descojoné, pero igual no van tan desencaminados. Y no soy rojo, ni azul, ni verde ni morado ni ninguna etiqueta, simplemente me parecen un partido contraparte a Podemos, puesto ahi para captar cierto tipo de voto descontento con los partidos del R78. No creía que los amos -sean quienes sean - tuvieran previsto un papel más "protagonista", lo mismo que pienso de otras formaciones similares en Europa, quizá este equivocado.



Tiene lógica. Nos espera una exhibición de buena gestión de Cuca y Feijoy. Si VOX no la caga tendrá su oportunidad para heredar un erial después del Sepulturero y Feijoy.


----------



## brus (27 Jun 2022)

Acordaros de Hillary, cuando era candidata , como buscaba desesperadamente la guerra contra Rusia. Esto viene de años.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jun 2022)

Ya entiendo, mi misión en el multiverso es volver a hacer de Burbuja un lugar donde deprimirse y prepararse para el madmax. Qué pereza hoyja.


----------



## kopke (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hoy en Lysychansk , cuando la población civil estaba recogiendo agua de un camión cisterna, los rusos apuntaron a una multitud de personas con MLRS "Hurricane".
> 
> Ocho civiles muertos en el lugar, 21 personas fueron trasladadas al hospital.



Ha sido Ucrania quién los ha bombardeado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64BV destruido en la zona industrial de Severodonetsk.


----------



## kopke (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Iskra (27 Jun 2022)

__





Ahí les Va







www.ahilesva.info




*Cumbre de la OTAN: calentando motores (después de ‘calentar’ el norte de África)

La rubia ya trabajando con el amigo excoletas.

Y el amigo bigotón sobre el gas.*


===========================
Y siempre. El espejo.

===============================
*Una "maldad":*









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




Cerrado permanentemente...


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.89562910407592%2C38.296640048228944&z=12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estrategia de Zelensky es muy clara -y creo que acertada-. Si se retira sin resistir, la guerra dura muy poco y no da tiempo a que la Otan se involucre. Una vez Rusia obtenga sus objetivos -la liberación de Novorusia-, se plantará a la defensiva. En ese momento, convencer a la opinión pública occidental de entrar en la III guerra mundial por recuperar una parte de la antigua Ucrania se hará muy cuesta arriba, sobre todo cuando los rusos muestren imágenes de esas ciudades "ocupadas" celebrando su liberación y echando pestes de los ucras.

Así que la carta que le queda es una resistencia numantina que conmueva al mundo y permita a los satánicos convencer a su opinión pública de la "necesidad" de "ayudar a la sufrida Ucrania" interviniendo directamente en la guerra, primero mediante una zona de exclusión aérea, y luego, en cuando caiga el primer avión otánico, mediante tropas sobre el terreno.


----------



## Martok (27 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ka-52 derribado



Video que se ve de todo menos el helicóptero.

Todo en orden.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tiene lógica. Nos espera una exhibición de buena gestión de Cuca y Feijoy. Si VOX no la caga tendrá su oportunidad para heredar un erial después del Sepulturero y Feijoy.



Sobre todo cuando Feijoy, en mitad de una recesión de caballo, se niegue a bajar gasto público en chiringuitos y mamandurria política.


----------



## Roedr (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando Feijoy, en mitad de una recesión de caballo, se niegue a bajar gasto público en chiringuitos y mamandurria política.



Eso, y a suprimir cualquier ley ideológica del cáncer PSOE. Me suena todo ....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Jun 2022)

Parece que el ejercito Ucraniano tiene prisa.....en salir huyendo....


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La estrategia de Zelensky es muy clara -y creo que acertada-. Si se retira sin resistir, la guerra dura muy poco y no da tiempo a que la Otan se involucre. Una vez Rusia obtenga sus objetivos -la liberación de Novorusia-, se plantará a la defensiva. En ese momento, convencer a la opinión pública occidental de entrar en la III guerra mundial por recuperar una parte de la antigua Ucrania se hará muy cuesta arriba, sobre todo cuando los rusos muestren imágenes de esas ciudades "ocupadas" celebrando su liberación y echando pestes de los ucras.
> 
> Así que la carta que le queda es una resistencia numantina, que conmueva al mundo y permita a los satánicos convencer a su opinión pública de la "necesidad" de "ayudar a la sufrida Ucrania" interviniendo directamente en la guerra, primero mediante una zona de exclusión aérea, y luego, en cuando caiga el primer avión otánico, mediante tropas sobre el terreno.




¿Zona de exclusión aérea? Eso es válido con paises como Afganistán, Irak, Libia que no tienen ninguna opción para contrarrestarlo...¿Pero a Rusia le vas a hacer una zona de exlusión aérea? Yo al menos no lo veo.

Saludos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

⚡El ejército ruso en la región de Lisichansk liquidó al comandante de compañía del 1er batallón del 24 obr de Ucrania, el teniente mayor Yuri Bun.


----------



## UsufructO (27 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Resumen del vídeo:
> - Camión amarillo desaparece
> *- Cae el contenedor dentro del barco a propósito*
> - Aparecen de la nada seis personas corriendo como pollos sin cabeza
> - Fin del vídeo.



He trabajado en Celsa, hace muchos años, ni te imaginas la de paquetes de vigas de 12, 14 y 15 metros de largo que se caían de las grúas chafando los camiones, de una tacada he visto plegar 3 remolques, el paquete de vigas pesa 7.000 kilos, suelen cogerlos de dos en dos o asta 3, las cargas se caen, ya te lo digo yo... en aquella época asta 5 camiones al mes he visto enviar al desguace, bueno los remolques... aquí se rompieron los "alambres" y se esparramo el paquete.


----------



## Satori (27 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tiene lógica. Nos espera una exhibición de buena gestión de Cuca y Feijoy. Si VOX no la caga tendrá su oportunidad para heredar un erial después del Sepulturero y Feijoy.



Vox puede que llegue al poder si se produce una coalición PP y Psoe y hacen grandes recortes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

❗Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Ayer, se llevó a cabo un ataque con misiles en el complejo de Artem Rocket-Building Corporation en el distrito Shevchenkovsky de Kyiv, en donde se producían municiones para los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple ucranianos. Los 4 misiles rusos alcanzaron el objetivo y la infraestructura civil de Kyiv como resultado del uso de armas de alta precisión no resultó dañada.

Al mismo tiempo, el régimen de Kyiv intentó interceptar los misiles rusos mediante armas antiaéreas según el Ministerio de Defensa.

Los S-300 y Buk M1 ucranianos dispararon más de 10 misiles antiaéreos pero debido a la falta de sincronización entre los lanzadores de los sistemas de defensa aérea y los equipos de radio ubicados en áreas urbanas dos misiles S-300 fueron derribados por sus propios sistemas Buk. Presuntamente, uno de los misiles antiaéreos derribados cayó sobre un edificio residencial según el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de ver el video del Ruber Gisbert con el embajador Zorrilla me he dado cuenta de que la estrategia de occidente y del gobierno Ucraniano* jamás fue la de ganar esta guerra* (sabian que era imposible) Simplemente querían desestabilizar Rusia mediante continuas provocaciones en Ucrania y tener motivos para asilar a occidente de Rusia. Ucrania era el peón sacrificable que acabará destruido hasta los cimientos y desguazado completamente.
> 
> Los Nazis Ucranianos han sido los tontos útiles de la operación.
> 
> El problema de los anglos es que calcularon mal los tiempos y al final Rusia no se ha derrumbado económica y políticamente como ellos querían. Ahora a ver que cojones hacen porque Rusia se va hacer con la zona más rica de Ucrania y lo que quede ya no vale una mierda. Es decir: Rusia va a salir de esta con diez millones más de ciudadanos, las tierras más fértiles del mundo, varias bolsas importantes de gas, una zona muy industrializada y 1500KM más de costa. Vamos, que los anglos han hecho el subnormal profundo (como suele ser habitual últimamente).



Los anglos no han metido la pata. Han creado un nuevo avispero en la misma Europa. Quienes la han metido, son los tuercebotas de nuestros dignatarios europeos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Parece que el Pentágono y sus epígonos compran los planes en la factoría ACME.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104086



Nueva remesa enviada por la OTAN al titiritero:


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Jun 2022)

Imágenes de satélite confirman intensos combates en la refinería de Lisichansk (al sur de Vernekamenka).

Por lo tanto, parte de la última carretera desde Lisichansk entra dentro de la propia zona de fuego quedando unos 8 kilómetros hasta que la caldera se cierre por completo.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Para mi,al hijoPutin ya le queda poco recorrido, deben estar jodidos los oligarcas cuando empiecen a fallar sus lujos como sus coches o las vacaciones por Europa no las puedan realizar. 

Viendo además mermadas sus reservas bancarias... son los únicos que ahora pueden derrocar a ese loco japuta.

Militarmente tienen las de ganar, a nivel mediático es un fracasado y encima el acomplejado no sale del bunker.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los S-300 y Buk M1 ucranianos dispararon más de 10 misiles antiaéreos pero debido a la falta de sincronización entre los lanzadores de los sistemas de defensa aérea y los equipos de radio ubicados en áreas urbanas dos misiles S-300 fueron derribados por sus propios sistemas Buk*. Presuntamente, uno de los misiles antiaéreos derribados cayó sobre un edificio residencial según el Ministerio de Defensa.



Sláva Ukrayíni! Coño!


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Zona de exclusión aérea? Eso es válido con paises como Afganistán, Irak, Libia que no tienen ninguna opción para contrarrestarlo...¿Pero a Rusia le vas a hacer una zona de exlusión aérea? Yo al menos no lo veo.
> 
> Saludos.



Como excusa. De lo que se trata es de que tiren un avión otánico. 
Establecida en el Oeste, y por aviones polacos.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La estrategia de Zelensky es muy clara -y creo que acertada-. Si se retira sin resistir, la guerra dura muy poco y no da tiempo a que la Otan se involucre. Una vez Rusia obtenga sus objetivos -la liberación de Novorusia-, se plantará a la defensiva. En ese momento, convencer a la opinión pública occidental de entrar en la III guerra mundial por recuperar una parte de la antigua Ucrania se hará muy cuesta arriba, sobre todo cuando los rusos muestren imágenes de esas ciudades "ocupadas" celebrando su liberación y echando pestes de los ucras.
> 
> Así que la carta que le queda es una resistencia numantina que conmueva al mundo y permita a los satánicos convencer a su opinión pública de la "necesidad" de "ayudar a la sufrida Ucrania" interviniendo directamente en la guerra, primero mediante una zona de exclusión aérea, y luego, en cuando caiga el primer avión otánico, mediante tropas sobre el terreno.



Dudo que Rusia se plante a la defensiva. 
Eso iba a ocurrir en febrero del 2022.

Pero estamos casi en julio.
Han cambiado mucho las cosas.
Los objetivos de Rusia, también han evolucionado.


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

Como se puede observar, las excusas son solo para convencer a los lobotomizados de turno occidentales, los Rusos ya saben qque han sido ellos y lo celebran, como corresponde a los buenos nazis que son.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jun 2022)

Será en la UE.
Yo no tengo ningún problema en cambiar dólares y euros por rublos en Moscú.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esa gente es simplemente estúpida, muy estúpida, increíblemente estúpida. Siempre quieren ganar pero ni siquiera saben para qué. Actúan como inteligencias artificiales programadas para una tarea, son capaces de hacer todo tipo de tareas pero sacrifican absolutamente todos los recursos para culminar la tarea principal sin tener en cuanta nada más. Para mí es muy difícil reconocer algún tipo de humanidad en ellos, la humanidad no consiste únicamente en tener un código genético concreto, hay que añadir cultura, sentimientos, inteligencia...



Si los padres fundadores levantaran la cabeza y vieran en lo que se ha convertido su criatura se pegaban un tiro para mantener la dignidad.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Como excusa. De lo que se trata es de que tiren un avión otánico.
> Establecida en el Oeste, y por aviones polacos.




Pero eso solo serviría para seguir alimentando la propaganda interna occidental. Fuera de ese entorno no creo que afectara en nada. 

¿Fuera de eso que harían si Rusia derriba aviones otánicos cerca de sus fronteras?

Saludos.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Como excusa. De lo que se trata es de que tiren un avión otánico.
> Establecida en el Oeste, y por aviones polacos.



Si los anglos quisieran pelear por Ucrania , lo llevarain haciendo años. No van a arriesgar la OTAN a una derrota, y Ucrania es un escenario donde no pueden ganar.

Me da que es lo que le venden a Zelenski para que resista, mandaran de todo ( y eso porque han visto a Putin lento en reaccionar a las primeras ayuda y sin un plan politico ) pero dudo mucho que pongan tropas. Pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## Satori (28 Jun 2022)

que yo sepa ni el yoyas ni la nena siquiera militan en Vox. Y este partido tiene a muchos dirigentes muy válidos. Por ejemplo Oloma o Espinosa de los Monteros dejan tanto al gobierno como al resto de la oposición al borde de la histeria cuando intervienen en el congreso de los diputados.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dudo que Rusia se plante a la defensiva.
> Eso iba a ocurrir en febrero del 2022.
> 
> Pero estamos casi en julio.
> ...



En Febrero de lo que se hablaba era de independizar Donbas.
¿Piensas que los objetivos rusos están más allá de Novorusia? Cuidado que estamos hablando de Karkov, Nikolaiev, Dnipro, Odessa. O sea, media Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Visto lo visto lo inhumanos que son los ataques rusos , deberían darle misiles de largo a alcance a Ucrania para reventar a los prorrusos, para que sufran como los ucranianos y se les quiten las ganas de jugar a la guerra


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Completo_Idiota dijo:


> Una compañera de trabajo, 3ª en listas de Vox de su zona, me aseguraba que SABEN que Vox gobernara España las proximas no, las siguientes elecciones. Yo me descojoné, pero igual no van tan desencaminados. Y no soy rojo, ni azul, ni verde ni morado ni ninguna etiqueta, simplemente me parecen un partido contraparte a Podemos, puesto ahi para captar cierto tipo de voto descontento con los partidos del R78. No creía que los amos -sean quienes sean - tuvieran previsto un papel más "protagonista", lo mismo que pienso de otras formaciones similares en Europa, quizá este equivocado.



España está volviendo al bipartidismo a marchas forzadas, este país no da para más, ni se merece más.
Por un lado tienes al partido sistémico por antonomasia que es el PSOE.... Edificado por la CIA y el SPD y arquitecto de la España actual. Han gobernado más tiempo y de largo. Podríamos catalogarlo como heredero del Movimiento en muchos aspectos, con su populismo y su verborrea pseudorrevolucionaria. 
Por otro lado está el PP que sería el representante de la gran burguesía aunque devenido en partido de masas de la clase media urbana. Podríamos calificarlo como continuadores de los tecnócratas del tardofranquismo, con su perfil técnico de gestión, su querencia por los pisitos y no es casualidad que el Opus haya tenido su peso en las filas genovesas. 
Ciudadanos ha sido amortizado, Podemos está en vías de amortización y los siguientes son los de Vox, la derechita otanista escisión Aznaraguirrista del PP.
Y como siempre tras un periodo del PSOE en el que han sucedido cosas chulísimas ahora toca pagar la fiesta con el PP a los mandos y con un tipo duro como Feijoo. Tiempos de ajuste y dolor. 
Ah, casi se me olvidan los nacionalistas. Sí, muy hinchados por la CIA en la transición para debilitar el país y hacer chantaje permanente a cualquier gobierno. Por eso mal tenemos que hacerlo para que haya independencia. Se está más calentito dentro como niño mimado, que fuera hace frío. 
Todo está atado y bien atado, como dijo aquel paisano de Feijoo.... Tipos listos los gallegos....


----------



## Red Star (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si los padres fundadores levantaran la cabeza y vieran en lo que se ha convertido su criatura se pegaban un tiro para mantener la dignidad.



Los padres fundadores eran todos unos masonazos de mucho cuidado, y si "fundaron" los EEUU fue porque en aquel momento a la masonería le era ventajoso crear y manejar un país nuevo y poderoso lejos de Europa, el cual poder usar en el futuro para conquistar y doblegar a los distintos imperios.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero eso solo serviría para seguir alimentando la propaganda interna occidental. Fuera de ese entorno no creo que afectara en nada.
> 
> ¿Fuera de eso que harían si Rusia derriba aviones otánicos cerca de sus fronteras?
> 
> Saludos.



Tienen la excusa que buscan para declarar la guerra a Rusia, por haber sido "injustificadamente agredidos".


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En Febrero de lo que se hablaba era de independizar Donbas.
> ¿Piensas que los objetivos rusos están más allá de Novorusia? Cuidado que estamos hablando de Karkov, Nikolaiev, Dnipro, Odessa. O sea, media Ucrania.



Yo creo que luego van a por Odessa. Demasiado golosa para no aprovechar la situación, además de que serviría para tener continuidad hasta Transnitria.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para mi,al hijoPutin ya le queda poco recorrido, deben estar jodidos los oligarcas cuando empiecen a fallar sus lujos como sus coches o las vacaciones por Europa no las puedan realizar.
> 
> Viendo además mermadas sus reservas bancarias... son los únicos que ahora pueden derrocar a ese loco japuta.
> 
> Militarmente tienen las de ganar, a nivel mediático es un fracasado y encima el acomplejado no sale del bunker.



Jaja cuando los fusiles salen el dinero no es tan importante. Si alguno tuviera alguna idea estupida le pegan un tiro y dicen que se ha suicidado. Mal ves las cosas si esa es tu esperanza.

Lo que te destaco, no es más que lo que decias que algunos se inventaban. Pues claro que los rusos tienen las de ganar, y eso con una mano atada a la espalda. Si occidente pone un pie ahí, los rusos pasan de ser 100.000 a 1.000.000 en 48 h. No es una buena idea. 

Putin es un buen socio, occidente deberia negociar ( vale a traves del titere ) , y posiblemente se conformaria con las 2 republicas, se retiraria del Jarkov y Jerson en Ucrania pero desmilitarizado. Cambio de gobierno en Kiev , neutral y todos vuelta al negocio. Aceptaria. Pero los anglos son tan idiotas que van a seguir pinchando.....y Putin tendra que tomar otro camino.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los padres fundadores eran todos unos masonazos de mucho cuidado, y si "fundaron" los EEUU fue porque en aquel momento a la masonería le era más ventajoso poder crear y manejar un país nuevo y poderoso lejos de Europa, el cual poder usar en el futuro para doblegar y conquistar a los distintos imperios.



Los padres fundadores fueron la generación más preparada cultural y políticamente de la historia. A los americanos se les "apareció la virgen" con ellos. Su constitución es el texto político más importante de la historia de la humanidad. A su lado, la revolución francesa, tan venerada en esta desnortada Europa, fue un fiasco kilométrico. Entre masones, judíos y extraterrestres, jamás vais a ver la luna, con tanto dedo.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hay un lugar común en todos los analistas de la situación, que incide en que, lo que quede de Ucrania, va a tener mucha mayor hostilidad a Rusia que en la actualidad.
> 
> La experiencia histórica desdice esto. Los pueblos que son vencidos en una guerra no "odian" a su vencedor, sino que lo respetan y, en último término, lo admiran. Cito por ejemplo: Alemania, Japón, Italia, Irak y Libia. En todos esos países, el desprecio a los usanos era enorme hasta que fueron vencidos. Es a partir de entontes cuando se crea una usanofilia notable. Los países más pro-yanquis del mundo son aquellos que han sido bombardeados y vencidos por los usanos. En cambio, en UK, Francia, Noruega, Dinamarca; Bélgica y Grecia, que son los países "liberados", el desprecio a lo usano es mucho mayor.
> 
> En el caso de Ucrania, mi pronóstico es que, una vez Rusia gane la guerra, los ucranianos del Oeste envidiarán la suerte de los del Este, y que, una vez comprueben el nulo valor de las promesas de la Brujen, acumularan un odio perfectamente comprensible hacia aquellos que los han usado como carne de cañón de sus contiendas imperialistas, y luego, les han dejado abandonados tan pronto como el tema ha dejado de estar "de moda".



Pues muy probablemente se viene una Chechenia 2.0, y con mayor afinidad cultural, religiosa y lingüística.
Los expertos de la tele y los periódicos son ridículos. Expertos charlatanes en cafe copa y puro. O en soja, quinoa y yoga.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Visto lo visto lo inhumanos que son los ataques rusos , deberían darle misiles de largo a alcance a Ucrania para reventar a los prorrusos, para que sufran como los ucranianos y se les quiten las ganas de jugar a la guerra



@rejon, ¿eres consciente de que en este hilo nadie te hace ni caso?


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si los anglos quisieran pelear por Ucrania , lo llevarain haciendo años. No van a arriesgar la OTAN a una derrota, y Ucrania es un escenario donde no pueden ganar.
> 
> Me da que es lo que le venden a Zelenski para que resista, mandaran de todo ( y eso porque han visto a Putin lento en reaccionar a las primeras ayuda y sin un plan politico ) pero dudo mucho que pongan tropas. Pero nunca se sabe.



La provocación de Lituania viene directamente de Washington. Salvo que sean esquizofrénicos -que podría ser-, parece que las intenciones otánicas es conducir a todos hacia una confrontación. Pero claro, eso no se puede hacer de hoy a mañana. Hay que ir preparando a la opinión pública, y también comprometiendo a las colonias europeas, armándolas para la contienda.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> que yo sepa ni el yoyas ni la nena siquiera militan en Vox. Y este partido tiene a muchos dirigentes muy válidos. Por ejemplo Oloma o Espinosa de los Monteros dejan tanto al gobierno como al resto de la oposición al borde de la histeria cuando intervienen en el congreso de los diputados.



¿ el señorito el marques de Valtierra ? jeje, tienes verdadera fé , porque es un paquete de cuidado. Y la otra parece salida de cuentame, o para ser más actual de Bienvenido Mr Marshall. Estan gozando los voxeras con la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, ¿eres consciente de que en este hilo nadie te hace ni caso?



Joderrr que no,pues toda la puta mierda putiniana...te perece poco y lo bien que me lo paso ....


----------



## Adriano II (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dudo que Rusia se plante a la defensiva.
> Eso iba a ocurrir en febrero del 2022.
> 
> Pero estamos casi en julio.
> ...



De acuerdo

La guerra con los Bálticos y Polonia es inevitable

A partir de aquí puede pasar cualquier cosa

Y con el tarado de Boris y la loca de Truss o como se diga por medio lo de las nukes ... bueno digamos que soy bastante pesimista


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

Hay que tener unos cojonazos como campanas y un cinismo que apesta después de todo el daño que les han hecho, espero que irán y Venezuela le digan al maricron ese que le pueden comer la polla a dos carrillos.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, ¿eres consciente de que en este hilo nadie te hace ni caso?



Es lo mejor del mierdahilo.
Datos, análisis y realidad.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

El cierre físico ni interesa...es preferible el tiro al plato...al ritmo que van van a repoblar Siberia


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de ver el video del Ruber Gisbert con el embajador Zorrilla me he dado cuenta de que la estrategia de occidente y del gobierno Ucraniano* jamás fue la de ganar esta guerra* (sabian que era imposible) Simplemente querían desestabilizar Rusia mediante continuas provocaciones en Ucrania y tener motivos para asilar a occidente de Rusia. Ucrania era el peón sacrificable que acabará destruido hasta los cimientos y desguazado completamente.
> 
> Los Nazis Ucranianos han sido los tontos útiles de la operación.
> 
> El problema de los anglos es que calcularon mal los tiempos y al final Rusia no se ha derrumbado económica y políticamente como ellos querían. Ahora a ver que cojones hacen porque Rusia se va hacer con la zona más rica de Ucrania y lo que quede ya no vale una mierda. Es decir: Rusia va a salir de esta con diez millones más de ciudadanos, las tierras más fértiles del mundo, varias bolsas importantes de gas, una zona muy industrializada y 1500KM más de costa. Vamos, que los anglos han hecho el subnormal profundo (como suele ser habitual últimamente).



Pero hombre, si eso lo sabíamos ya desde antes del 24 de febrero.


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tienen la excusa que buscan para declarar la guerra a Rusia, por haber sido "injustificadamente agredidos".




Ya ¿pero que iban a hacer exactamente con esa declaración de guerra? ¿Invadir Rusia? ¿Ucrania que en la práctica sería invadir Rusia?

No se, si fuera tan fácil ya lo habrían hecho hace tiempo porque la excusa para la opinión pública occidental ya la tienen, no les hace falta más creo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los padres fundadores fueron la generación más preparada cultural y políticamente de la historia. A los americanos se les "apareció la virgen" con ellos. Su constitución es el texto político más importante de la historia de la humanidad. A su lado, la revolución francesa, tan venerada en esta desnortada Europa, fue un fiasco kilométrico. Entre masones, judíos y extraterrestres, jamás vais a ver la luna, con tanto dedo.



Quisieron hacer del griego clásico la lengua oficial de la Nueva República. Ojo al dato señores.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es lo mejor del mierdahilo.
> Datos, análisis y realidad.



Gracias amigo,a esta gentuza ni agua.......


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La provocación de Lituania viene directamente de Washington. Salvo que sean esquizofrénicos -que podría ser-, parece que las intenciones otánicas es conducir a todos hacia una confrontación. Pero claro, eso no se puede hacer de hoy a mañana. Hay que ir preparando a la opinión pública, y también comprometiendo a las colonias europeas, armándolas para la contienda.



Eso se decia en 2014. Y mira no estamos en el postapocalipsis nuclear. Los anglos hacen lo que se les da bien tantear, provocar , pero siempre con la puerta abierta para retirarse.

Como Putin no derriba sus drones, pues siguen espiando , pero los barcos se los llevaron del mar negro no fuera a haber respuesta.

Puede haber hostias por error eso si, auque supongo que desescalarian desde arriba culpando a algun mando intermedio.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es lo mejor del mierdahilo.
> Datos, análisis y realidad.



sí, haha


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Ya están los proRusos-putinianos justificando el ataque..


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Jun 2022)

ministro defensa Ucrania dice que misil x22 impacta en CC

con 1000kg de RDX(150 veces más potente que TNT)

6000 kilos de peso

1 metro de diámetro

12 metros de largo (remolque de un trailer) 

a velocidad de Mach 4

cristales intactos y víctimas incalculables

no se rick 

lo cierto es que he leído por encima info en canales de Ucrania y visto fotos del mini centro comercial, cuatro naves pegadas... 

quizá me he perdido algo


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> La gente se excita y se masturba con cualquier cosa. Perversiones hay de todo tipo, incluso por aquí por los foros de Burbuja hemos visto que abundan hasta los necrófilos, y algún que otro pederasta.....
> 
> Más allá de que el papel lo aguanta todo, y que en el excel de estadísticas y numeritos, agrupando todo lo agrupable, entre todos los países Otan sale una cifra muy significativa, la realidad es la que es, y da bastante pena.
> Si vamos a un conflicto contra Rusia, eso es una guerra de ejército de tierra, básicamente. Todo lo demás es un mero hostigamiento, marear la perdiz, y acelerar que esto finalice en una ensalada de _nukes _(donde perdemos, todos).
> ...



Dije que se necesitarían no menos de 5 millones para invadir Rusia, igual que necesitarías cerca de un millón para invadir Ucrania. Esa capacidad actualmente sola la tiene China.

Por otro lado, me hace gracia como cuenta que Rusia tiene 1.100.000 soldados, ¿En qué condiciones? ¿Profesionales? ¿Reservistas?, No se, creo que los números nos dicen que con tropa profesional la OTAN está muy por encima de Rusia ahora mismo.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, ¿eres consciente de que en este hilo nadie te hace ni caso?



Yo lo leo con mucho interés. Es muy gracioso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estos hijos de satanás han preñado el mundo de fábricas de bichos. A ver si se les escapa uno y les infecta los huevos.



La mitad son "satanesas". La Clinton, la Rice, la otra Rice, la Albright, la Nuland, ... Hay una buena colección.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

RARO RARO



> *" G7 is fake but look none are wearing ties. Mission Complete! "*





> _And stage looks to be made out of left over shipping pallets. The low budget part of the movie! _


















Dorothea Dankowski


G7 is fake but look Patriots none are wearing ties. Mission Complete!




anonup.com












il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : MISSION COMPLETE!!! https://rumble.com/v1a2jgr-mission-complete.html


MISSION COMPLETE!!!




gettr.com




*HOMBRE. SI FUERA LO QUE INSINA ...*
*UN PEPINAZO*





 ​


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Pues por eso digo. El plan actual es Novorusia.


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hay un lugar común en todos los analistas de la situación, que incide en que, lo que quede de Ucrania, va a tener mucha mayor hostilidad a Rusia que en la actualidad.
> 
> La experiencia histórica desdice esto. Los pueblos que son vencidos en una guerra no "odian" a su vencedor, sino que lo respetan y, en último término, lo admiran. Cito por ejemplo: Alemania, Japón, Italia, Irak y Libia. En todos esos países, el desprecio a los usanos era enorme hasta que fueron vencidos. Es a partir de entontes cuando se crea una usanofilia notable. Los países más pro-yanquis del mundo son aquellos que han sido bombardeados y vencidos por los usanos. En cambio, en UK, Francia, Noruega, Dinamarca; Bélgica y Grecia, que son los países "liberados", el desprecio a lo usano es mucho mayor.
> 
> En el caso de Ucrania, mi pronóstico es que, una vez Rusia gane la guerra, los ucranianos del Oeste envidiarán la suerte de los del Este, y que, una vez comprueben el nulo valor de las promesas de la Brujen, acumularan un odio perfectamente comprensible hacia aquellos que los han usado como carne de cañón de sus contiendas imperialistas, y luego, les han dejado abandonados tan pronto como el tema ha dejado de estar "de moda".



Menuda tesis. Por supuesto, los invadidos sienten respeto por el invasor, les dan abrazos y besos. España ha sido invadida en los últimos 1.500 años básicamente por los putos moros y los amariconados gabachos. En España no les guardamos rencor alguno, sino todo lo contrario, admiración y respeto.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

KASPAROV: 

"*No suspiren, estén indignados de que el mundo libre haya pasado 8 años haciendo negocios como de costumbre con el régimen terrorista de Putin. ¿Atacar un centro comercial con un misil es más o menos un acto de terror que derribar el MH17? Eso fue el 17 de julio de 2014 y no se hizo nada para detenerlo."*


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Para lo se gastan por allí es paloma, pero... una paloma muy astuta. El día que palme o deje el poder seguro que será un día de jolgorio en Whashington.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso, y a suprimir cualquier ley ideológica del cáncer PSOE. Me suena todo ....



Con todos mis respetos, no conocéis este país....  
Vox ha tocado techo y para votarles a ellos a la gente vota al "original". Como podemos o antes IU con el PSOE.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Jun 2022)

Llega a estar este ...


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> quizá me he perdido algo



Espero que no nos perdamos la respuesta ucraniana apalancada en armas occidentales de una calidad inusitada.

Cientos de orcos reventados y volando por los aires.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> En Febrero de lo que se hablaba era de independizar Donbas.
> ¿Piensas que los objetivos rusos están más allá de Novorusia? Cuidado que estamos hablando de Karkov, Nikolaiev, Dnipro, Odessa. O sea, media Ucrania.



Pienso lo mismo que en febrero. Que esto va para largo, y solo Putin sabe la respuesta.

Pero el objetivo de Rusia no es Novorusia, no nos equivoquemos. 
Lo dijo Putin: Desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania.
Eso significa desmilitarizar TODO el país.
Bien con un tratado de paz que incluya la entrega de absolutamente todo el armamento pesado ucraniano y extranjero, o bien por las malas, destruyendo hasta el último tanque ucraniano, esté donde esté.

Además, las condiciones rusas para la paz HOY, incluirían el levantamiento de las sanciones y de la rusofobia en Europa y USa. 
Por tanto, Rusia no va a parar hasta lograr el objetivo, cueste lo que cueste, y tarde el tiempo que tarde. Y mientras por el camino, irá logrando mini objetivos.


----------



## Sinjar (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Yo no sé que me impacta mas si el ataque al centro comercial o como reacciona la población rusa festejando ese ataque.. 

Y no es la primera vez, en que mundo de yupi viven esa gente? Se van acercando a corea del norte y su burbuja


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya ¿pero que iban a hacer exactamente con esa declaración de guerra? ¿Invadir Rusia? ¿Ucrania que en la práctica sería invadir Rusia?
> 
> No se, si fuera tan fácil ya lo habrían hecho hace tiempo porque la excusa para la opinión pública occidental ya la tienen, no les hace falta más creo yo.
> 
> Saludos.



Luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania. 

Aquí se habla alegremente de la guerra nuclear. Pero el escenario de una guerra Otan versus Rusia/China que no implique armas nucleares -o sea, convencional- es posible. 

Terreno de juego: Taiwan y Mar de la China, Ucrania, los Balticos y Polonia. 

Tácitamente, el territorio nacional de los contendientes está vetado.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Nadie cambia rublos por euros en Moscú.
En todo caso dólares.


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dije que se necesitarían no menos de 5 millones para invadir Rusia, igual que necesitarías cerca de un millón para invadir Ucrania. Esa capacidad actualmente sola la tiene China.
> 
> Por otro lado, me hace gracia como cuenta que Rusia tiene 1.100.000 soldados, ¿En qué condiciones? ¿Profesionales? ¿Reservistas?, No se, creo que los números nos dicen que con tropa profesional la OTAN está muy por encima de Rusia ahora mismo.



En una guerra convencional, la Otan aplastaría a Rusia, de eso no hay dudas, hasta el mismo Putin lo ha dado por entendido.
El tema es que esa guerra nunca sucederá. Una guerra OTAN-Rusia seria nuclear. Y ahí Rusia es capaz de eliminarlos a todos los paises Otan.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Llega a estar este ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104191



Astuto y mala bestia. La historia está llena de estos perfiles de cabronazos.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pues por eso digo. El plan actual es Novorusia.



Moldavia se entrega, viendo cómo van a acabar los chupaculos estos ni lo dudan


----------



## Sinjar (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Los rusos están hasta la polla de los europeos.
Pero son listos y sobre todo, pacientes.
Nos la devolverán en el momento más insospechado.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Satori (28 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ el señorito el marques de Valtierra ? jeje, tienes verdadera fé , porque es un paquete de cuidado. Y la otra parece salida de cuentame, o para ser más actual de Bienvenido Mr Marshall. Estan gozando los voxeras con la OTAN.



si, por eso han dejado al gobierno en ridículo dos veces en el TC. Porque son unos mantas.

tu posiblemente seas incapaz de recurrir una multa de aparcamiento ni llevando la razón


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ministro defensa Ucrania dice que misil x22 impacta en CC
> 
> con 1000kg de RDX(150 veces más potente que TNT)
> 
> ...



Y la mitad de las tiendas de ese centro comercial eran rusas...como El Dorado...que obviamente están chapadas desde febrero.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

Estemos atentos con Lituania , si siguen con el bloqueo a kaliningrado puede ser el detonante de la IIIGM.


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Llega a estar este ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104191



"Ese" es georgiano, es decir, no es ruso. Estaría ya muerto por los rusos, porque "ese" hoy día sería enemigo de los rusos, y Rusia ya "desnazificó" Gerogia hace unos años.


----------



## Sinjar (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estemos atentos con Lituania , si siguen con el bloqueo a kaliningrado puede ser el detonante de la IIIGM.



Gracias Lituania, contigo empezó todo.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Menuda tesis. Por supuesto, los invadidos sienten respeto por el invasor, les dan abrazos y besos. España ha sido invadida en los últimos 1.500 años básicamente por los putos moros y los amariconados gabachos. En España no les guardamos rencor alguno, sino todo lo contrario, admiración y respeto.



La admiración de España por Francia es bastante evidente, rozando el complejo de inferioridad. Respecto a los moros, el respeto y admiración por la cultura andalusí es máximo.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

A ver, que nos olvidamos de que han sido dos misiles los que han impactado en el centro comercial. Un misil me puedo creer que sea un accidente o falta de precisión dada la mala calidad del armamento ruso. Dos misiles es 100% intencionado.

Rusia se ha convertido sin ninguna duda en un estado terrorista.


----------



## Sinjar (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y la mitad de las tiendas de ese centro comercial eran rusas...como El Dorado...que obviamente están chapadas desde febrero.



Me recuerda al famoso misil ucraniano de Kramatorsk.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> "Ese" es georgiano, es decir, no es ruso. Estaría ya muerto por los rusos, porque "ese" hoy día sería enemigo de los rusos, y Rusia ya "desnazificó" Gerogia hace unos años.



Bueno... a saber, eso es historia-ficción. Mira ahora a los chechenos, de poner bombas en escuelas rusas a ser los sabuesos de los rusos.


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En una guerra convencional, la Otan aplastaría a Rusia, de eso no hay dudas, hasta el mismo Putin lo ha dado por entendido.
> El tema es que esa guerra nunca sucederá. Una guerra OTAN-Rusia seria nuclear. Y ahí Rusia es capaz de eliminarlos a todos los paises Otan.



Creo que Rusia quedaría en peores condiciones. Tocan a más "sieverts" per cápita que en occidente.


----------



## kelden (28 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> si, por eso han dejado al gobierno en ridículo dos veces en el TC. Porque son unos mantas.
> 
> tu posiblemente seas incapaz de recurrir una multa de aparcamiento ni llevando la razón



Cuando hay un poder judicial hipermegacaducao, controlado por lo más rancio, carca y facha de la judicatura y que se resiste como gato panza arriba a su renovación pasan estas cosas. A dia de hoy al poder judicial español no se lo cree nadie en Europa y en España solo los fachas.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Parece surrealista pero si, está pasando.

La excusa de la basura prorusa es que había una fábrica militar al lado del centro comercial y por error ha dado de lleno ahí, mala suerte


Sería para reirse si no fuese por lo dramático de la situación ....Que hijos de la gran puta macho.

Aumenta el odio a Rusia a cada día que pasa.


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno... a saber, eso es historia-ficción. Mira ahora a los chechenos, de poner bombas en escuelas rusas a ser los sabuesos de los rusos.



Pero es que Chechenia es una república rusa, Georgia un país independiente. En cierto modo es como Lituania, y creo que de hecho es un país que odia a los rusos y estaría encantada por entrar en la OTAN. Dudo que Stalin hoy día fuera prorruso, es más, siendo comunista no se como vería al estado fascistoide en que se ha convertido Rusia.


----------



## kelden (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que Rusia quedaría en peores condiciones. Tocan a más "sieverts" per cápita que en occidente.



El aire se encargría de distribuir los sieverts por todo el hemisferio norte de manera bastante equitativa.


----------



## Expected (28 Jun 2022)

UNIENDO LOS PUNTOS

LLevo un buen rato tratando de unir los puntos. Parándome a reflexionar...que haría yo en esa situación. 
Imaginemos por un momento que esas existencias de petróleo que decían que quedaban para 30 años....nuevos estudios dicen que para 5 o 10 como mucho. Sin sustituto posible ....cuál sería el Plan...Y empecé a unir puntos...

1.- Disminuir consumo: Mediante la disminución de natalidad y el adelanto de la mortalidad. Cómo? (Fomento de la LGTB, destrucción de los estereotipos familiares, empoderamiento de la mujer pero fuera de su rol de madre....y una oportuna pandemia). 
2.- Disminuir consumo: Mediante el fomento del Teletrabajo, los coches eléctricos, y un incremento sustancial de los precios del combustible. 
3.- Buscar Sustituto: Mediante el fracking, nuevas tecnologías de Plasma etc...
4.- Guerra por los que aún tienen recursos: En ello estamos 


Es como si alguien hubiera mirado en los pozos y se hubiera dado cuenta que lo de abajo son "posos" y es inservible. Y no hay sustituto a corto...con lo que hay que robarlo...


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Luchar contra Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> Aquí se habla alegremente de la guerra nuclear. Pero el escenario de una guerra Otan versus Rusia/China que no implique armas nucleares -o sea, convencional- es posible.
> 
> ...




Yo no hablo alegremente de guerra nucelar, es más la descarto porque supongo que los que menos ganas tienen de ese escenario son precisamente los del lado occidental.

Hablo de que si la OTAN se involucrara directamente en el conflicto pues supongo que Rusia no se limitaría simplemente a lo que está haciendo que es meter alrededor de 200,000 tropas. Eso ya supondría otra escalada y la respuesta rusa supongo que iría acorde con la escalada.

Saludos.


----------



## Plutarko (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que Rusia quedaría en peores condiciones. Tocan a más "sieverts" per cápita que en occidente.



Rusia es más grande que EEUU y tiene zonas casi deshabilitadas. 
Quedarían más zonas habitables que en EEUU fijo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Parece surrealista pero si, está pasando.
> 
> La excusa de la basura prorusa es que había una fábrica militar al lado del centro comercial y por error ha dado de lleno ahí, mala suerte
> 
> ...



Están fanatizados, me recuerda a los del "proces" de hace unos años. Cualquier cosa que cage Rusia Today la verán como una genialidad estatégica incontestable, cualquier mierda putinesca la devorarían como caviar premium.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Amigues, me voy al sobre. Me voy a dormir contando nukes.


----------



## Teuro (28 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Rusia es más grande que EEUU y tiene zonas casi deshabilitadas.
> Quedarían más zonas habitables que en EEUU fijo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Hemos repetido mil veces que Rusia son 30 ciudades y una infinidad de aldeas más deshabitadas que la Soria profunda. Destruyes 30 ciudades rusas y has desestructurado completamente el país (Moscú + S. Petersburgo son el 10% de la población).


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estemos atentos con Lituania , si siguen con el bloqueo a kaliningrado puede ser el detonante de la IIIGM.





Bufff


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Me recuerda al famoso misil ucraniano de Kramatorsk.



O sea otro atentado terrorista ruso con un misil camuflado como ucraniano. 

Porque tienen que ser tontos los ukcras para un false flag con sus propias armas...

Típico de chuparuso.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Rusia es más grande que EEUU y tiene zonas casi deshabilitadas.
> Quedarían más zonas habitables que en EEUU fijo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Otro chuparuso de manual. Rusia no tiene zonas deshabitadas sino inhabitables. Usen la puta cabeza.


----------



## kerevienteya (28 Jun 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Me quedo con este punto*:
> 
> _"La UE ya no es vista como un actor subjetivo, sino únicamente como una colección de vasallos estadounidenses desprovistos de subjetividad político-militar...."_



Define perfectamente lo que es hoy día Europa. Siervos con cero autonomía en geopolítica, con élites que sirven a los angloamericanos aunque eso suponga ir contra los intereses de su propia población.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Rusia es más grande que EEUU y tiene zonas casi deshabilitadas.
> Quedarían más zonas habitables que en EEUU fijo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Además como es tan pobre apenas perderían uno o dos billones...ahora calculemos lo que costaría un paquetito de misiles para New York, Washington, Miami, San Francisco, Chicago, Houston...

No hay cojones!!!


----------



## alfonbass (28 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Gracias Lituania, contigo empezó todo.



La verdad es que me alegro que los lituanos toquen los cojones, se han ganado otra visita


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

Si Rusia ataca Lituania, la Otan responderá, sino esta muerta...
Los rusos lo saben bien...no van a jugar a la ruleta con el holocausto nuclear, si atacan a Lituania es porque quieren morir matando


----------



## Sinjar (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> O sea otro atentado terrorista ruso con un misil camuflado como ucraniano.
> 
> Porque tienen que ser tontos los ukcras para un false flag con sus propias armas...
> 
> Típico de chuparuso.



La historia es como tú digas narizotas.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

boyra dijo:


> Moldavia se entrega, viendo cómo van a acabar los chupaculos estos ni lo dudan



Esperemos que ese mapa sea realidad.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Me recuerda al famoso misil ucraniano de Kramatorsk.



Esto es como lo de Siria. Siempre que Assad conseguía un éxito sonado en el campo de batalla, seguía el "ataque a un hospital" o el "uso de armas químicas" para distraer la atención y mantener a los borregos indignados --ergo, apoyando el gasto militar usano en ese conflicto.

No es casualidad que este "ataque monstruoso sobre edificios civiles" ocurra justamente en la semana en que se ha derrumbado el frente de Lugansk.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esperemos que ese mapa sea realidad.



No lo dudo, en mi opinión es un mapa de mínimos, la población es cobarde no...lo siguiente, y muchos de los países limítrofes viendo cómo ha acabado el CHUPACULISMO WOKE que impera abrazaran la madre Rusia más que a la suya propia


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando hay un poder judicial hipermegacaducao, controlado por lo más rancio, carca y facha de la judicatura y que se resiste como gato panza arriba a su renovación pasan estas cosas. A dia de hoy al poder judicial español no se lo cree nadie en Europa y en España solo los fachas.



Si, tan facha y caduco que aprobó la ley de violencia de género como constitucional. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## ZARGON (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Red Star (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si Rusia ataca Lituania, la Otan responderá, sino esta muerta...
> Los rusos lo saben bien...no van a jugar a la ruleta con el holocausto nuclear, si atacan a Lituania es porque quieren morir matando



Antes de atacar, cortarían el suministro de electricidad y gas, y dejarían que los lituanos se cuezan a fuego lento un tiempo con el descontento generalizado que eso causaría en la población, amén de los inebitables cierres de empresas y la paralización parcial de la economía. No creo que ataquen inmediatamente, si es que lo hacen.

Tras eso, Rusia declararía que no reconoce las fronteras de Lituania, como consecuencia legal de no respetar su derecho de paso hacia Kaliningrado, en contra de los tratados firmados y en contra de las leyes internacionales que garantizan a todo país tránsito hacia su enclave a través de tierras extranjeras. Dicho reconocimiento sirvió para que Lituania pudiera entrar en la UE.

Luego, Rusia declararía que no reconoce la independencia de Lituania, y que su salida de la URSS fue ilegal, por lo tanto considera como suyo mínimo el territorio que durante la URSS fue entregado a Lituania.

Si nada de eso da resultado, entonces Rusia invadiría.

La OTAN no atacará, dado que el plan actual de la OTAN es bien conocido, consiste en dejar que Rusia tome Lituania y luego, después de unos 6 meses, la OTAN intentaría recuperarla mediante una invasión, utilizando sólo armas convencionales.

Una escalada nuclear podría ocurrir, pero es poco probable si la guerra no se traslada fuera de la propia Lituania.

Pero esa es sólo mi opinión de cuñada con palillo en la boca en la barra del bar.

Personalmente, yo creo que esta guerra va a durar varios años, y que Rusia se va a hacer no sólo con Ucrania, sino con Moldavia, Lituania, Estonia y posiblemebte Letonia.

La cosa irá escalando poco a poco. A medida que la UE y EEUU se vayan al guano, los Rusos irán ganando terreno y aumentando sus pretensiones. Por eso los rusos están dosificando tanto sus fuerzas. Es como una maratón, no empiezas corriendo a "carajo sacao", dado que son muchos kilómetros. Empiezas de tranqui y mantienes un ritmo constante. Ahora mismo Rusia está fabricando en los Urales munición, artillería y todo tipo de armas a destajo, mientras que la UE y los EEUU agotan sus arsenales y apenas pueden reponerlos. No al menos al ritmo ruso.

Cuando EEUU y la UE estén agotadas, Rusia todavía tendrá muchas fuerzas acumuladas y, no sólo eso, su economía seguirá fuerte y tendrá detrás a China cubriéndole las espaldas.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no hablo alegremente de guerra nucelar, es más la descarto porque supongo que los que menos ganas tienen de ese escenario son precisamente los del lado occidental.
> 
> Hablo de que si la OTAN se involucrara directamente en el conflicto pues supongo que Rusia no se limitaría simplemente a lo que está haciendo que es meter alrededor de 200,000 tropas. Eso ya supondría otra escalada y la respuesta rusa supongo que iría acorde con la escalada.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y los rusos van a recurrir a armas nucleares sabiendo que eso supone su autodestrucción?

Eso sólo ocurriría si se invade el territorio ruso y se ve que la derrota es inminente. En cualquier otra situación, se buscaría una rendición o una tregua justamente usando las armas nucleares como base de negociación. 

Es perfectamente posible ir a una guerra convencional y que ninguno de ambos bando use armas nucleares, por un acuerdo tácito. ¿Acaso EEUU usó armas nucleares en Vietnam o Irak, simplemente por disponer de ellas? Es una línea roja que no se cruza nunca, porque si deja de ser una amenaza, deja de servir para nada. Nadie sale vencedor en una guerra atómica.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno... a saber, eso es historia-ficción. Mira ahora a los chechenos, de poner bombas en escuelas rusas a ser los sabuesos de los rusos.



Al parecer esos chechenos eran tan chechenos como bosnios los islamistas de la guerra yugoslava, sirios los del Isis o libios los liberadores de Libia.


----------



## PERRUGAZO (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hemos repetido mil veces que Rusia son 30 ciudades y una infinidad de aldeas más deshabitadas que la Soria profunda. Destruyes 30 ciudades rusas y has desestructurado completamente el país (Moscú + S. Petersburgo son el 10% de la población).



Y qué país no queda desestructurado si destruyes sus 30 mayores ciudades? 
París y Londres, casi 20% de la población del país.
Nueva York y LA también suman más del 10%. Menudo argumento, solo escapan China e India por razones obvias.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hemos repetido mil veces que Rusia son 30 ciudades y una infinidad de aldeas más deshabitadas que la Soria profunda. Destruyes 30 ciudades rusas y has desestructurado completamente el país (Moscú + S. Petersburgo son el 10% de la población).



Ya se intentó y no funcionó, dos veces.


----------



## Peineto (28 Jun 2022)

El mapa fue actualizado hace 8 horas por lo que es difícil saber exactamente donde está el frente en estos momentos, aunque viendo que la orden del día a la tropa ha sido la de maricón el último y que la están cumpliendo a rajatabla, se admite cualquier apúesta sensata.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...qF&ll=48.89246822659793,38.2402002625766&z=13


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dije que se necesitarían no menos de 5 millones para invadir Rusia, igual que necesitarías cerca de un millón para invadir Ucrania. Esa capacidad actualmente sola la tiene China.
> 
> Por otro lado, me hace gracia como cuenta que Rusia tiene 1.100.000 soldados, ¿En qué condiciones? ¿Profesionales? ¿Reservistas?, No se, creo que los números nos dicen que con tropa profesional la OTAN está muy por encima de Rusia ahora mismo.



¿En la Otan cuentas USA?

Sumando TODO el ejercito USA, sí, claro, salen muchos más.
Justo lo que a China le iría fantástico, para lo de la "isla", (y ya puestos, a Irán, que tiene asuntillos pendientes por ahí, o incluso Korea "la buena" que la llaman algunos).
Me reitero (y acepto un error de estimación de unas decenas de miles):
EURO-OTAN: 600.000
USA-OTAN (teatro europeo): 300.000
(USA no va a desguarnecer sus otros teatros de operaciones, que le son mucho más estratégicos y prioritarios)

El ejército ruso, SIN movilización general, aun podría destinar 200.000 efectivos a seguridad de las fronteras sur-orientales, y combatiría 1:1 (y eso, siendo rusos, implica que ganan ellos).


----------



## Red Star (28 Jun 2022)

__





Sri Lanka Suspends Fuel Sales Amid Economic Collapse; Asks Russians For Help | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Kreonte (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estemos atentos con Lituania , si siguen con el bloqueo a kaliningrado puede ser el detonante de la IIIGM.



Le vamos a hacer caso a Manolo que tuitea probablemente desde el inodoro? No hay tal bloqueo cuando no te han cortado el acceso por mar o aire. Lituania licitamente puede dejar pasar o no mercancías por su territorio. Búscate otras vías de acceso. Eso no es para iniciar una guerra salvo que estén tan seguros de que USA no entrará a defender u atacar. Esa posibilidad no es descartable. Nadie entra a órdagos si no hay otra potencia que ha acordado abstenerse. Igual los yankis nos la están jugando.


----------



## Nefersen (28 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Le vamos a hacer caso a Manolo que tuitea probablemente desde el inodoro? No hay tal bloqueo cuando no te han cortado el acceso por mar o aire. Lituania licitamente puede dejar pasar o no mercancías por su territorio. Búscate otras vías de acceso. Eso no es para iniciar una guerra salvo que estén tan seguros de que USA no entrará a defender u atacar. Esa posibilidad no es descartable. Nadie entra a órdagos si no hay otra potencia que ha acordado abstenerse. Igual los yankis nos la están jugando.




Respecto a lo "licito" que es dejar o no pasar mercancías por tu territorio, en el acuerdo de independencia de Lituania se obligaba a respetar el corredor a Kaliningrado. Naturalmente, Lituania puede incumplir su parte del tratado, pero entonces, Rusia puede renunciar a cumplir su parte, no reconocer la independencia, y como consecuencia legal, anexionarse dicho territorio. 

Esto es como cuando vendes una finca que reconoce el derecho de paso a otra colindante. No es lícito impedir el paso, por mucho que la finca sea tuya, pues la has comprado con esa condición.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Sri Lanka suspende la venta de combustible en medio del colapso económico; pide ayuda a los rusos *
> 
> Una Sri Lanka en bancarrota y con una gran escasez de dinero suspendió todas las ventas de combustible, excepto para los servicios esenciales, en un intento desesperado de gestionar una grave escasez de combustible, lo que permitió al gobierno ganar algo de tiempo y enviar a dos funcionarios a Rusia para negociar un acuerdo sobre el combustible.
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)

Notario público. Volcheyarovka. spetsnaz rusos están trabajando. ¡Se ofrecieron a enviar, pero eligieron su propio camino!



El enemigo fue expulsado de Volcheyarovka. La agrupación enemiga Lisichanskaya perdió la capacidad de retirar columnas de vehículos blindados.
Los nuestros están en una colina, la carretera Seversk-Lysichansk está bajo control de fuego.


Paracaidistas rotos de las Fuerzas Armadas.
Huyeron de Lisichansk y fueron cubiertos con fuego de artillería en la zona de Verkhnekamenka, el pasado domingo.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Jun 2022)

Moscow police detain opposition politician Ilya Yashin


Moscow police on Monday reportedly detained one of the few politicians openly opposing the Kremlin's war in Ukraine who remains in Russia.




www.ctvnews.ca





Por aquí siguen deteniendo, porque si, a toda oposición..."el faro de occidente" era.....


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jun 2022)

A partir del minuto 10


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*⚒Luis M.⚒ *  @Luisjr40  1 minute ago

video 



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/06/4V4y76FxowQi8gTuqPUg_27_8c7080ba9cc832c31e1647a11281859a_video_original.mp4










⚒️ULTRA NUCLEAR MAGA PATRIOT LUIS M.⚒️


NEW - Biden was counting on Arab nations to produce more oil but a few hours ago French President Macron was overheard telling Biden that the United Arab Emirates is at max capacit




anonup.com












French President Emmanuel Macron Grabs Joe Biden's Arm, Tells Him Begging Saudi Arabia For More Oil Won't Work (VIDEO)


Another embarrassment. Joe Biden on Monday was walking through the front courtyard at Schloss Elmau in Krün, Germany with G7 leaders when French President Emmanuel Macron pulled him aside and lectured him. Emmanuel Macron grabbed Joe Biden’s arm and warned him against begging the Saudis for more...




www.thegatewaypundit.com




NEW - Biden was counting on Arab nations to produce more oil but a few hours ago French President Macron was overheard telling Biden that the United Arab Emirates is at max capacity and the Saudis can’t produce much more.

_“I had a call with MBZ,” Macron said.

(MBZ is the leader of the United Arab Emirates, Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan.)_

_ “He told me two things. I’m at a maximum [production capacity] and [the] Saudis can increase by 150 [thousands barrels per day].”_






This is a game-changing revelation since Biden was counting on Saudi Arabia and UAE. They were the only two OPEC nations perceived to have spare capacity.





Macron’s revelation means that it’s up to the U.S. to produce more oil, and soon, or the energy crisis will get much worse.
Biden’s refusal to expand oil and gas production in the US in the midst of the worst energy crisis in 50 years was insane *before* Macron’s revelation.











@KanekoaThe ​


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> La historia es como tú digas narizotas.



Qué significa narizotas?
Te lo pregunto porque no termino de entender la estúpida mentalidad de los chuparuso.


----------



## raptors (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pues por eso digo. El plan actual es Novorusia.




*Históricamente este seria una de las mejores particiones...* claro siempre y cuando la parte fronteriza ucraniana quede desmilitarizada... Con esta opción_ putin_ creo estaría satisfecho... inclusive creo sería capaz de dar cierta compensación...


----------



## raptors (28 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Antes de atacar, cortarían el suministro de electricidad y gas, y dejarían que los lituanos se cuezan a fuego lento un tiempo con el descontento generalizado que eso causaría en la población, amén de los inebitables cierres de empresas y la paralización parcial de la economía. No creo que ataquen inmediatamente, si es que lo hacen.
> 
> Tras eso, Rusia declararía que no reconoce las fronteras de Lituania, como consecuencia legal de no respetar su derecho de paso hacia Kaliningrado, en contra de los tratados firmados y en contra de las leyes internacionales que garantizan a todo país tránsito hacia su enclave a través de tierras extranjeras. Dicho reconocimiento sirvió para que Lituania pudiera entrar en la UE.
> 
> ...




*Me parece que con este punto:* 
_"...Rusia declararía que no reconoce las fronteras de Lituania, como consecuencia legal de no respetar su derecho de paso hacia Kaliningrado..."_ como bien dice "Red Star"

Rusia daría pie legal para iniciar acciones contra la empinada de lituania... ojala y asi sea...


----------



## zapatitos (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Y los rusos van a recurrir a armas nucleares sabiendo que eso supone su autodestrucción?
> 
> Eso sólo ocurriría si se invade el territorio ruso y se ve que la derrota es inminente. En cualquier otra situación, se buscaría una rendición o una tregua justamente usando las armas nucleares como base de negociación.
> 
> Es perfectamente posible ir a una guerra convencional y que ninguno de ambos bando use armas nucleares, por un acuerdo tácito. ¿Acaso EEUU usó armas nucleares en Vietnam o Irak, simplemente por disponer de ellas? Es una línea roja que no se cruza nunca, porque si deja de ser una amenaza, deja de servir para nada. Nadie sale vencedor en una guerra atómica.




Los rusos podrían hacer uso del armamento no convencional (y yo pienso que en ese caso lo harían sin dudar) si la OTAN traspasara la línea roja de seguridad de Moscú, por ejemplo colocando el escudo antimisiles traspasando esa raya. Por ahora se está bastante lejos de esa posibilidad.

Osease que mientras Rusia vea que tiene un tiempo aceptable de respuesta ante ese escudo antimisiles pues todo bien, el problema puede venir si cree que no lo tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Respecto a lo "licito" que es dejar o no pasar mercancías por tu territorio, en el acuerdo de independencia de Lituania se obligaba a respetar el corredor a Kaliningrado. Naturalmente, Lituania puede incumplir su parte del tratado, pero entonces, Rusia puede renunciar a cumplir su parte, no reconocer la independencia, y como consecuencia legal, anexionarse dicho territorio.
> 
> Esto es como cuando vendes una finca que reconoce el derecho de paso a otra colindante. No es lícito impedir el paso, por mucho que la finca sea tuya, pues la has comprado con esa condición.



Rusia ya la cago permitiendo la entrada en la OTAN a países fronterizos. No invadirá Lituania, pero los lituanos se han complicado la vida para siempre.


----------



## Pelamios1 (28 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que veo es a mucha borregada con ganas de guerra. Supongo que todos los que piensan asi tienen problemas en casa.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué significa narizotas?
> Te lo pregunto porque no termino de entender la estúpida mentalidad de los chuparuso.



tú no llegas a narizotas, te quedas en un simple circunpanchito con aspiraciones tirabuzónicas


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Biden reclamará hoy a Sánchez que duplique el gasto en Defensa


Un año y medio después de su llegada a la Casa Blanca, Biden concede por fin una reunión bilateral con Sánchez, anfitrión de la cumbre



www.abc.es





Todas las administraciones estadounidenses, en especial las de Barack Obama y Donald Trump, han presionado a España para que lo aumente. Según la Casa Blanca, *Biden no sólo dialogará de defensa común con Sánchez, sino también sobre Iberoamérica y el norte de África.*

Vendo bueno bonito y barato...o no.

Bueno, ya sabemos que USA ordena y nosotros obedecemos.


----------



## España1 (28 Jun 2022)

No entiendo como a Moldavia la dejaron sin salida al mar, ves el mapa y parece que lo hicieron a joder


----------



## España1 (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Biden reclamará hoy a Sánchez que duplique el gasto en Defensa
> 
> 
> Un año y medio después de su llegada a la Casa Blanca, Biden concede por fin una reunión bilateral con Sánchez, anfitrión de la cumbre
> ...



O me compras mis aviones o pierdes las Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla…

pues no sabe Creepy Biden de vender!!


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Le vamos a hacer caso a Manolo que tuitea probablemente desde el inodoro? No hay tal bloqueo cuando no te han cortado el acceso por mar o aire. Lituania licitamente puede dejar pasar o no mercancías por su territorio. Búscate otras vías de acceso. Eso no es para iniciar una guerra salvo que estén tan seguros de que USA no entrará a defender u atacar. Esa posibilidad no es descartable. Nadie entra a órdagos si no hay otra potencia que ha acordado abstenerse. Igual los yankis nos la están jugando.



Lituania tiene un acuerdo que se firme el mismo día que le reconocieron la soberania por el cual daba a libertad para la circulación de mercancias y pasajeros por su territorio. Ese acuerdo se esta rompiendo. Lituania puede hacer lo que quiera puesto que es un país soberano pero romper un tratado que firmaste para conseguir tu independencia no es licito es algo ilegal y en consecuencia Rusia tampoco dará una respuesta diplomática como ya han dicho. El tratado de libre circulación de mercancias y pasajeros entre Rusia y Kaliningrado fue la base para que Lituania tuviera las fronteras que hoy tiene.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> O me compras mis aviones o pierdes las Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla…
> 
> pues no sabe Creepy Biden de vender!!



Las fronteras se trazaron tras la IIGM y sí, fue un regalito de Stalin a Ucrania, la niña bonita desagradecida de la URSS.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Intereses, diplomacia y la perspectiva de más violencia


Muchos han sido los medios que esta semana de importante agenda geopolítica han recogido la insistencia de Boris Johnson en no concluir una mala paz con Rusia, lo que, en su opinión, daría a Vladim…




slavyangrad.es











Intereses, diplomacia y la perspectiva de más violencia


28/06/2022


Muchos han sido los medios que esta semana de importante agenda geopolítica han recogido la insistencia de Boris Johnson en no concluir una _mala paz_ con Rusia, lo que, en su opinión, daría a Vladimir Putin -no a Rusia, sino a su presidente- “licencia para manipular tanto los países soberanos como los mercados internacionales a perpetuidad”. El primer ministro británico, que el pasado marzo se jactaba de haber descarrilado las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia en un momento en el que se daba a entender (de forma un tanto ingenua) que podía haber un acuerdo, ha sido el líder más activo en defensa política, diplomática y militar de Ucrania.

La postura de Johnson contrasta con la de Emmanuel Macron, principal defensor de la idea de buscar algún tipo de acuerdo que garantice un alto el fuego temporal que permita ganar tiempo en busca de una solución a más largo plazo. Pese a que ambas posturas pudieran parecer enfrentadas, su objetivo es el mismo: lograr que Ucrania disponga del suficiente apoyo militar y político para negociar con Rusia, ahora o en el futuro, en posición de fuerza. Mientras que el presidente francés considera que el momento actual -con Ucrania ya como país candidato a la entrada en la Unión Europea y con la amenaza de reforzar el Ejército Ucraniano hasta un nivel que pudiera causar para Rusia unos costes excesivos- podría ser propicio a un compromiso, el _premier_ británico ha afirmado públicamente que cualquier concesión territorial a Rusia sería inaceptable. Mientras que la postura británica y estadounidense -apoyada también por ciertos países de la Unión Europea como Polonia o los países bálticos, que buscan castigar a Rusia más que lograr la paz en Ucrania-, las potencias de la UE (Alemania, Francia e Italia) persiguen lograr un alto el fuego que dé paso a una negociación que, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual, en cualquier caso sería incierta.

Al margen de la viabilidad de unas negociaciones en busca de un alto el fuego en un momento en pleno apogeo de la batalla por Donbass, los antecedentes de los últimos años hacen aún más improbables unas negociaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania mediadas por las potencias europeas (más aún en caso de mediación de sus aliados anglosajones).

Antes incluso de la intervención militar rusa iniciada el 24 de febrero, el reconocimiento de Moscú a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk había puesto punto final al proceso de Minsk. Firmados en septiembre de 2014 y febrero de 2015, en ambas ocasiones como un compromiso para parar la guerra ante las derrotas militares ucranianas, los acuerdos de paz lograron ciertos éxitos en términos de evitar una guerra abierta, pero jamás lograron pasar a la fase política de lo que debía ser un proceso de paz. A la falta de voluntad de resolver las contradicciones en la interpretación que cada una de las partes en la negociación hacía de los acuerdos se sumó una desconfianza mutua que aumentó con los años y que convirtieron en papel mojado fácil de manipular al único acuerdo capaz de estabilizar la situación e impedir que una guerra localizada en Donbass se extendiera a toda Ucrania.

Semanas antes de que los acontecimientos se precipitaran, la publicación por parte de Sergey Lavrov de la correspondencia diplomática entre las cancillerías de Alemania, Francia y Rusia no solo mostró la firme voluntad europea de defender la interpretación ucraniana de los acuerdos y de defender a Kiev de tener que cumplir con los puntos políticos que nunca tuvo intención de implementar (derechos lingüísticos, autonomía económica, amnistía a los participantes en la guerra y, sobre todo, el estatus especial para los territorios de la RPD y la RPL a cambio del retorno de los territorios a Ucrania) sino que minó la escasa confianza que había entre las partes. Lo mismo se puede decir de la publicación este pasado fin de semana del contenido de la última conversación entre los presidentes francés y ruso antes del 24 de febrero.

Parte del material para un documental en el que Emmanuel Macron intenta presentarse como un estadista en busca de la paz, la conversación deja clara la continuidad en las posturas y la brecha fundamental que siempre hizo imposible el avance diplomático. Mientras el presidente Putin se refiere a las numerosas propuestas presentadas por las Repúblicas Populares, _los separatistas_ a los que abiertamente rechaza escuchar Macron, el presidente francés presenta los acuerdos de Minsk como un pacto con Rusia en el que el papel de Donetsk y Lugansk es simplemente cumplir lo propuesto por Kiev. Poco importa al presidente francés -o a la diplomacia francesa y alemana en general- la insistencia rusa en que la base de los acuerdos de Minsk era buscar un encaje de Donbass en Ucrania a partir de un diálogo directo entre Kiev, Donetsk y Lugansk.

Durante siete años, Ucrania, con el firme apoyo político de Alemania y el Francia y el desinterés de la prensa -tanto la occidental como la rusa-, ha logrado imponer un discurso en el que presentar los acuerdos de Minsk como la _paz del vencedor_, una imposición rusa de unas condiciones políticamente inaceptables que una democracia no debería verse obligada a cumplir. En esos términos se refiere también Emmanuel Macron, que en sus palabras muestra la desidia de la indiferencia por el texto que dice estar defendiendo o su más absoluta ignorancia por la letra y el espíritu de los acuerdos.

“En relación con lo que has dicho, Vladimir, varios comentarios”, rebate Macron al reproche de Putin al desinterés de Kiev por siquiera escuchar las propuestas de la RPD y la RPL. “Primera cosa, los Acuerdos de Minsk son un diálogo con vosotros, tienes toda la razón. En este contexto, no está previsto que la base de la discusión sea un texto presentado por los separatistas. Y así, cuando tu negociador trata de imponer a los ucranianos que debata sobre la base de las hojas de ruta de los separatistas, no es respetuoso con los Acuerdos de Minsk. ¡No son los separatistas los que van a hacer proposiciones sobre las leyes ucranianas!”, concluye el presidente francés, dejando claro una vez más que el único papel de Donetsk y Lugansk es el de cumplir lo impuesto por Kiev.

“Tenemos una lectura completamente diferente de la situación”, insiste Vladimir Putin. “Durante nuestra última reunión, te recordé e incluso te leí los artículos 9, 11 y 12 de los Acuerdos de Minsk”, añade, a los que Emmanuel Macron responde, cada vez más molesto, que solo intenta aplicar los textos. “Y no sé qué jurista te puede decir que en un país soberano los textos de ley son propuestos por grupos separatistas y no por las autoridades elegidas democráticamente”, prosigue, ignorando abiertamente que la base de los acuerdos de Minsk era un estatus especial que debía partir del diálogo entre las partes.

Es precisamente la mención de Vladimir Putin al diálogo la que provoca la incoherente reacción de Macron que admite que “las propuestas de los separatistas nos importan un bledo. ¡Lo que les estamos pidiendo es que reaccionen a los textos de los ucranianos y hay que hacer las cosas en ese sentido porque es la ley! Lo que acabas de decir pone en duda, en alguna parte, tu propia voluntad de respetar los Acuerdos de Minsk, si tú piensas que tienes frente a ti a autoridades ilegítimas y terroristas”. Ilegítimas y terroristas, las autoridades de Donetsk y Lugansk son necesarias sin embargo para mantener las apariencias de un proceso de negociación en el que, según el presidente francés, no merecen ni voz ni voto, pero a las que exige su presencia en el Grupo de Contacto. Únicamente, eso sí, para cumplir las propuestas ucranianas.

Cuatro días después de esa conversación, la intervención rusa liberaba a Kiev, no solo de cumplir unos acuerdos de los que trató de liberarse desde su firma, sino también de la necesidad de mantener la ficción de la voluntad de diálogo.

Como entonces, Ucrania sigue buscando imponer su postura, ahora contra Rusia como ya intentara hacer con Donetsk y Lugansk. “No es momento para negociaciones”, repitió de nuevo ayer Volodymyr Zelensky, que pidió a los países del G7 más sanciones contra Rusia y más armas para Ucrania con el objetivo de hacer lo necesario para que la guerra acabe en 2022. Lo hizo antes de que por la tarde un misil ruso que buscaba destruir una industria militar causara un potente incendio en el centro comercial situado a escasos metros, provocando la muerte de al menos quince personas y heridas a varias docenas. Sin embargo, ni este ataque ni los ataques de los últimos días son la causa de la negativa ucraniana a las negociaciones.

Siempre improbable antes de que concluyera la batalla por Donbass, el acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania se hizo simplemente imposible tras la retirada rusa de Kiev y Chernigov, percibido por Kiev y sus aliados como una prueba irrefutable de la debilidad rusa. Ese punto de inflexión provocó que se confirmara la voluntad ucraniana y occidental de luchar hasta el final en busca de una derrota militar rusa en Ucrania que supusiera una derrota política global para Moscú.

Los intereses de la Unión Europea se han centrado hasta ahora en buscar un alto el fuego que permitiera a Ucrania, no solo rearmarse -ese ha sido también uno de los éxitos de los tiempos de Minsk, como admitió públicamente la excanciller Merkel-, sino parar la ofensiva rusa en el este. Recibida ya la artillería pesada con la que espera recuperar la isla de las Serpientes (y amenazar así Sebastopol, al menos para la galería) antes de trasladarla al frente sur para avanzar sobre Jerson o al frente del este para continuar con la destrucción de las ciudades que Kiev sabe que no podrá recuperar, esa opción carece de atractivo alguno para Ucrania. Coincide en ello con Londres y Washington, menos afectadas por los efectos secundarios de las sanciones contra Rusia. En estos meses se ha comprobado algo evidente desde que comenzara la lucha de Estados Unidos contra el Nord Stream-2: las sanciones contra el sector energético ruso son en realidad sanciones contra la Unión Europea, fundamentalmente contra Alemania.

Con el claro objetivo de lograr que no sea posible una relación económica -las relaciones políticas han quedado tan dañadas que será difícil que puedan repararse en décadas- entre Berlín y Moscú, la coyuntura favorece los intereses geopolíticos, estratégicos e incluso económicos de Washington, que podrá incluso probar su armamento contra la potente defensa antiaérea rusa. Si ese proceso de hacer explotar todos los puentes entre Ucrania y Rusia o entre Alemania y Rusia implica la destrucción real de todos los puentes sobre el Dniéper (o sobre el Dniéster) no parece ser un problema para Estados Unidos ni tampoco para Kiev, que pretende utilizar la guerra para perpetuar su alianza con Occidente y consolidar una ruptura completa e irrevocable con Rusia. Con la situación política y militar como único argumento para buscar una entrada acelerada en la Unión Europea, Ucrania busca además una relación privilegiada con la OTAN, de la que, como afirmó Oleksiy Arestovich, ya se siente _miembro de facto_.

Durante siete años, Ucrania prefirió arriesgarse a que la guerra se perpetuara o se extendiera por todo el país en lugar de cumplir unos acuerdos que falsamente presentó como una concesión de soberanía a Moscú. Ahora, los riesgos han aumentado, pero la lógica no ha cambiado. En la balanza entre evitar la destrucción completa de la industria y las infraestructuras del país y buscar un compromiso, Kiev y sus socios continúan rechazando un acuerdo que implique concesión territorial alguna, incluso la aceptación de la marca de Crimea ocurrida sin violencia hace ocho años, sin que se haya producido desde entonces signo alguno de que la población desee regresar bajo control ucraniano. El objetivo, como ha afirmado abiertamente Volodymyr Zelensky, es regresar por la fuerza a las fronteras del 24 de febrero. Ese improbable resultado implicaría un enorme uso de la fuerza y una destrucción masiva tanto de las zonas de Donbass y Zaporozhie capturadas por la RPD y la RPL en los últimos cuatro meses y de las zonas de Jerson, donde la retirada ucraniana ha supuesto menos batallas y escasa destrucción.

Eso condena a Ucrania a una fase más violenta y más peligrosa a medida que los ataques de los misiles rusos traten de alcanzar objetivos más complicados, muchos de ellos situados en ciudades, lo que implica un elevado riesgo de que se produzca un creciente número de bajas civiles. Y eso condena también a Donbass a las represalias de las tropas ucranianas, siempre dispuestas a someter al castigo colectivo de bombardeos indiscriminados a una población a la que ha alienado desde 2014 y que sabe que no recuperará.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

Lo que está claro es que en Asia ven otras cosas distintas de esta guerra, no me extraña que censure la OTAN todo lo que puede, aparte de inundarnos con CMs….


----------



## kopke (28 Jun 2022)

Sistemas de defensa camino de la isla de las serpientes.


----------



## Burbruxista (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que Rusia quedaría en peores condiciones. Tocan a más "sieverts" per cápita que en occidente.



Seríais capaces de decir lo de “que se joda Putin” incluso con la lengua a trozos: “a je joa Buin!!”.

Esto es genial . Como haya unos cuantos como vosotros en la toma de decisiones, creo que 2022 va a ser finalmente el año.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Biden reclamará hoy a Sánchez que duplique el gasto en Defensa
> 
> 
> Un año y medio después de su llegada a la Casa Blanca, Biden concede por fin una reunión bilateral con Sánchez, anfitrión de la cumbre
> ...



Eso es un impuesto de 10.000 millones al año que Biden le reclama que debe pagar España al año por su seguridad ... "padrino style" y España pagará o recibirá una oferta que no podrá rechazar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

⚡El asesor de seguridad nacional Sullivan dijo que en relación con los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra los suministros de armas occidentales, Estados Unidos se ve obligado a tomar medidas para compensar las pérdidas.


----------



## hikso (28 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> No entiendo como a Moldavia la dejaron sin salida al mar, ves el mapa y parece que lo hicieron a joder



Tienen un puerto majete en el Danubio.


----------



## cryfar74 (28 Jun 2022)

Están retirándose por la única carretera que les queda, al norte siguiendo la línea del rio hacia el Siversk. La huida será costosa y puede pierdan todo el equipamiento pesado que habían acumulado, según lei hasta 700 piezas de equipos, cantidad considerable viendo las necesidades actuales del ejercito Ucro. Según la información, las tropas son trasferidas inmediatamente a la retaguardia en Kramatorsk, imagino Sloviansk esta demasiado cerca del frente para un descanso seguro. No hay duda los Rusos harán todo lo posible para que la huida sea lo mas costosa posible. Son estas las mejores tropas que tenia Kiev, desgastarlas les reportara beneficios de cara al futuro.



Según el embajador de la República de Lugansk en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik:

Grupos de militantes abandonan Lisichansk e intentan abrirse paso hacia Seversk, donde se observa su concentración. 
Los residentes locales informan que están presenciando el comienzo de la retirada de las formaciones armadas ucranianas de Lysichansk. Ayer intentaron pasar por Verkhnekamenka hacia Seversk, pero bajo los golpes de la artillería aliada y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, perdieron varias columnas. 
Los siguientes intentos de ruptura fueron realizados por unidades militantes a través de Belogorovka. Los resultados de los intentos se conocerán mañana. 
Las unidades de reserva de la VFU se están retirando y están tratando de encontrar rutas de escape de Novodruzhevka, Privolye y Shepilovo. Todos ellos parten hacia Seversk. Allí, en Seversk, según testigos presenciales, las tropas ucranianas están siendo retiradas de Kramatorsk y la dirección eslava. Según fuentes inmersas en los acontecimientos del otro lado, hasta 5-7 mil unidades armadas ucranianas pueden ser llevadas a Seversk.

_Los acontecimientos se están acelerando claramente. 
El hecho de que intentarían retirarse a través de Belogorovka fue evidente después de la ocupación de Volcheyarovka por nuestras tropas (su rápida captura es realmente de importancia operativa). 
Bueno, después de que el nuestro se enganchó en Verkhnekamenka, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tuvieron otra opción: tuvieron que abrirse paso en las condiciones de destrucción por fuego de las columnas en retirada. La tarea bastante comprensible de nuestras tropas es hacer que esta retirada sea lo más costosa posible para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania._


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Traslado de los sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea Pantsir-S1 y Tor-M2 a la Isla de las Serpientes


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2022)

Hijo de perra malnacido, asperger desgraciado, ahora ya te confirmo lo que te comenté ayer.

Van a desplegar otras 200.000 tropas en el este de europa y además mucho más cerca de rusia. Ahora ya puedes ponerte a llorar y decir que "mi amada rusia está amenazada".

Es imposible ocultar los talleres, cuarteles y almacenes porque están enlazados a los centros ferroviarios. En otras palabras: desde que llegó el Himars no hay talleres, cuarteles ni almacenes rusos a 70 km de la frontera.

Es imposible ocultar los centros de mando porque están enlazados a centros de transmisiones. En otras palabras: desde que llegó el Himars no hay centros de mando rusos a 70 km de la frontera.

Que la logística rusa ha colapsado lo puedes ver en su incapacidad para montar ofensivas o simplemente en su incapacidad para impedir que los ucras se les escapen de severodonetsk usando lanchas inflables.

Hay un sector del gobierno ruso que tiene repetidores. Uno de los repetidores es girkin. Pues el tio no sabe si reir o llorar de que en la tele rusa hablen de atacar a la otan cuando en ucrania no han logrado absolutamente nada.

Ahora ponte a llorar.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso es un impuesto de 10.000 millones al año que Biden le reclama que debe pagar España al año por su seguridad ... "padrino style" y España pagará o recibirá una oferta que no podrá rechazar.



Tal cuál. Precisamente, lo que nos conviene es comprar poco a USA, producir en España, y tener muchos proveedores.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Hijo de perra malnacido, asperger desgraciado, ahora ya te confirmo lo que te comenté ayer.
> 
> Van a desplegar otras 200.000 tropas en el este de europa y además mucho más cerca de rusia. Ahora ya puedes ponerte a llorar y decir que "mi amada rusia está amenazada".
> 
> ...



a mí también me parece que con Ucrania los rusos están al límite de todo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a mí también me parece que con Ucrania los rusos están al límite de todo



Están en Siria también…


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2022)

Tonto de los cojones. Si un submarino ruso con carga nuclear sale de puerto tienen como 6 sistemas distintos para detectarlo y un submarino asesino está listo para cazarlo. Un súbito ataque de misiles de precisión destruirá el 90% del arsenal nuclear ruso porque está en karelia y lo tienen todo preparado desde hace tiempo. El otro 10% solo puede seguir 3 trayectorias posibles y de las 3 solo una es óptima. El escudo antimisiles los freirá. Y si alguno se les escapa pues detonan bombas de vacio en su trayectoria y ya está. Una guerra nuclear "solo" le supone a rusia quedarse sin sus misiles. El problema para rusia vendrá después.

No eres más tonto porque no puedes. Imbécil.

Ya te he dicho que te vayas a llorar al cuarto de baño.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

Lituania bajo un ataque informático bestial, la OTAN sorprendida de la envergadura del mismo.
Y siguen gallitos, dicen que el corredor de siwalki está bien protegido, se va a liar una en Europa que ya empieza a dar escalofríos.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Lituania bajo un ataque informático bestial, la OTAN sorprendida de la envergadura del mismo.
> Y siguen gallitos, dicen que el corredor de siwalki está bien protegido, se va a liar una en Europa que ya empieza a dar escalofríos.



Darwinia, ese país que antes se llamaba Lituania.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Lituania bajo un ataque informático bestial, la OTAN sorprendida de la envergadura del mismo.
> Y siguen gallitos, dicen que el corredor de siwalki está bien protegido, se va a liar una en Europa que ya empieza a dar escalofríos.



Que entren en Smolensk los lituanos, que les harían un señor recibimiento  
Lituania, ese país con la población de Castilla y León, y con un PIB menor que el de Uganda o Nepal, por comparar.


----------



## ProfeInsti (28 Jun 2022)

*EL NÚMERO DE MUERTOS POR EL ATAQUE CON MISILES RUSOS EN EL CENTRO COMERCIAL KREMENCHUK AUMENTA A 18.*


----------



## Octubrista (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero es que Chechenia es una república rusa, Georgia un país independiente. En cierto modo es como Lituania, y creo que de hecho es un país que odia a los rusos y estaría encantada por entrar en la OTAN. Dudo que Stalin hoy día fuera prorruso, es más, siendo comunista no se como vería al estado fascistoide en que se ha convertido Rusia.



Georgia es el 2º país o nación cristianizada tras Armenia (es decir, antes que Roma en adoptar esa religión como de Estado), debe su existencia a la protección de Rusia frente al acoso histórico de varios pueblos islamizados.

Se habla tímidamente del caso de los genocidios en Armenia y en Grecia, pero Georgia también tiene antecedentes históricos en varios momentos de su pasado.

Los georgianos lo saben, son lo que son y existen gracias a la protección de Rusia.

Otro tema son las élites actuales de Georgia, filtradas y colocadas por los gabinetes de selección de Washington.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

GT Voice: West-created Russia ‘default’ dire consequence of toxic sanctions - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




la razón por la que los acreedores internacionales no pudieron recibir los pagos no es porque Rusia no pudiera o no quisiera pagar sus deudas, sino porque las sanciones occidentales han hecho imposible que Rusia haga llegar el pago a los inversores. Rusia argumentó que ya cumplió con todas las obligaciones cuando envió los fondos al Depósito Nacional de Liquidación de Rusia, que luego se transfirió a Euroclear Bank y se quedó estancado allí, informó Bloomberg el 8 de junio.

La respuesta de Rusia en realidad ofrece una alternativa factible para los inversores extranjeros atrapados en las sanciones occidentales. Para empezar, el rublo ruso ha seguido subiendo frente al dólar en los últimos días, que saltó a un máximo de siete años frente al dólar y el euro la semana pasada. Entonces, convertir el rublo a otras monedas no es un gran problema en los mercados internacionales. En segundo lugar, aceptar el pago en rublos significa que los inversores no tienen que pasar por largos procedimientos legales para recuperar sus pérdidas de inversión. 

Desafortunadamente, *nuevas señales indican que EE. UU. y sus aliados buscan redoblar sus políticas tóxicas. En la cumbre en curso en Alemania, los líderes de los países del G7 están preparando nuevas sanciones contra los sectores de defensa y tecnología de Rusia,* según algunos informes de prensa. Según los informes, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, también ha dicho que e*l G7 prohibirá las importaciones de oro ruso. También hay llamadas en Occidente para confiscar las reservas congeladas del Banco de Rusia. *

Actualmente, *Rusia tiene más de 600.000 millones de dólares en oro y reservas de divisas congeladas en el extranjero. Si EE. UU. y sus aliados occidentales se apoderaran de las reservas, sería mucho más grave que el incumplimiento artificial de los bonos *y podría intensificar aún más la guerra económica entre Occidente y Rusia con implicaciones globales aún mayores. *Si EE. UU. y sus aliados toman medidas para apoderarse de los activos rusos, es casi seguro que Moscú contraatacará, y una batalla económica total entre Occidente y Rusia provocaría graves daños a los mercados financieros mundiales y las cadenas de suministro.*


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2022)

Pensaba que eres imbécil. Pero eres un farsante. Así que no gasta más palabras contigo. Te meto en el ignore y listo.


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Un default significa que no tienes forma de pagar tu deuda externa. Pero eso implica que toda la economía de Rutzia (incluso las empresas privadas) queden fuera del mercado de capitales y no puedan tomar deuda salvo a intereses leoninos, como hizo con Argentina el usurero Hugo Chávez Candanga.



A ver hombre, esto ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... ¿lo entendemos?; esto no es la CORRALA donde vendes tus bobadas...

Un DEFAULT lo declaras TÚ al impagar o al no poder hacer frente a compromisos y te lleva a que TERCEROS inmediatamente te intenten devorar....

Rusia, ni está en DEFAULT, ni los mercados le van a negar nada... es más tú siendo como eres JUDIO deberías saber que el dinero es terriblemente CABRON y busca como sea rentabilidad y seguridad y....

Rusia es una balsa de aceite en conjunto... poco consumo, bajo nivel de deuda, ingresos en constante crecimiento, poder militar inmenso, en momentos como los actuales su sector primario es una POTENCIA BRUTAL y tiene como aliados y COMPRADORES principales a India y China, que a groso modo tienen el Know-how de la producción y si eso fuera poco son mercados emergentes en expansión con un nivel poblacional que supera los 2000 millones de seres humanos a la par que tienen juventud en ello...

Sólo viendo esto ya te daría que pensar... pero no es lo de menos... la población rusa frente a estos mercados es baja, a la par que demasiado mayor en edad y su nivel de consumo no es alto, con lo cual la posibilidad de endeudamiento es casi nula, si tenemos en cuenta el nivel de demanda de insumos de todo tipo que Rusia exporta, desde polvo de humo, a alimentos, a materias primas de todo pelaje, en fin, una barbaridad se mire como se mire...

Y esto es todo... PUES ya sería más que suficiente para no parar de pensar en que ECONOMICAMENTE es una potencia emergente y muy poderosa, que FINALMENTE volverá a estar presente como parte de ese nuevo orden mundial, SÍ o SÍ...

PERO no es lo más dramático todo eso que cualquiera sabe sin mucho esfuerzo... el drama viene de la financiación ECONÓMICA de las potencias existentes... China financia su poder militar con sus exportaciones y su industria, cada día más con su conocimiento e investigación... Rusia financia sus potenciales militares con sus ventas del sector primario y con un bajo nivel de consumo de su población, con ello son potencia militar y además tienen una potente maquinaria bélica y EXPERIENCIA enorme (algo que no tiene China)... India siempre ha basado su potencial en sus propias capacidades y con todo han conseguido un nivel alto de capacitación...

Europa no tiene un gran nivel militar en promedio, sí lo pueden tener en cierto sentido los franceses, los ingleses incluso, el resto son países menores militarmente que ni SE PODRIAN enfrentar a ingleses o franceses... y si esto fuese poco la mayoría de ellos, franceses incluidos están INMENSAMENTE endeudados y sus capacidades militares al igual que las chinas se les presuponen, más que conocerse y las que se conocen mejor no mencionarlas, Libia o Yugoslavía mediante... ni voy a mencionar el desastre de Siria o Ucrania...

EE.UU. financia su potencial militar con su mayor producto y más provechoso: EL DOLAR, que es un papel que se saca de la manga y gracias a ese poder militra IMPONE a todo cristo... HASTA QUE RUSIA dijo que RUBLO y... y... y... pues o rublo o rublo, por lo que se va viendo... y qué significa esto... 

Pues ahí está el problema...

El barril de petroleo al inicio de esta guerra rondaba sobre los 85 dólares más o menos (antes de la guerra el dolar ya estaba sufriendo minusvaloraciones); hoy ronda los 105 dólares, es decir desde ese fatídico día el dolar ha PERDIDO del orden del 25% de su valor, de hecho algo más y dependiendo de circunstancias, lo que se REFLEJA EN SU INFLACIÓN... 

Rusia pagaba en ese enero algo más de 75 por dolar... simples matemáticas el barril de petroleo a Rusia le debía salir por 6375 rublos... hoy Rusia paga por su petroleo más o menos 5775 rublos... es decir un 10% menos de lo que pagaba antes...

Que significa todo esto que te he contado... RIESGO... 

EE.UU. está en un nivel de deuda inmenso y cercano, por no decir que habiendo superado el nivel de cualquier visión que sobre el DEFAULT se pueda tener; para evitarlo tiene que constantemente aumentar su nivel de deuda aceptable y lo que es peor DEPENDE de que OTROS sigan aceptando el DOLAR como moneda de curso para intercambios, cosas que tanto Rusia como China podrían evitar, con sufrimiento para todos, pero para ellos BASTANTE MENOS y de menor calado, es más incluso podrían crecer de manera más coherente y sostenida en el medio plazo y con un mayor nivel de equilibrio, DADO QUE NO TENDRÍAN que financiar un ejército inmenso como el del Tio Sam, porqué sí TODOS financiamos con nuestra utilización del dolar ese ejército y CUANDO DIGO TODOS, digo todos, desde chinos a rusos o españoles o argelinos y paraguayos...

¿¿¿Y qué acontece si algunos e importantes países con economías potentes dejan de usar el dolar????... pues que estaríamos al borde de un default sí o sí... y esta vez no sería un períodico o un país el que dijese tal cosa, serían LOS MERCADOS a través del barril de petroleo y su valor...

Para resumir... ahora mismo Rusia es vista como la GANADORA de todo esto, con un barril de petroleo un 10% más barato y bajando, pero en el peor de los escenarios estaría en condiciones similares, algo mejor en todo caso...

EE.UU. habría perdido credibilidad y su valor refugio habría perdido cerca del 25% de su valor y por tanto la confiabilidad que de ello resulte; estaría y está en una tesitura complicada y con enormes y profundas dudas sobre su evolución...

Lo de Europa prefiero no mirarlo, es UN DRAMA... cuando esto se inició, ALGUNO advertimos que para Europa la guerra de Ucrania iba a ser su VIETNAM particular... y qué está sucediendo????...

Como ya te dije esto es un FORO DE ECONOMIA...

Y esto es un resumen más o menos corto, pero coherente de lo que está aconteciendo...

Y no es cosa mía... lo puedes ver reflejado en cualquier lugar en el que busques los datos ahí expuestos...


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Tonto de los cojones. Si un submarino ruso con carga nuclear sale de puerto tienen como 6 sistemas distintos para detectarlo y un submarino asesino está listo para cazarlo. Un súbito ataque de misiles de precisión destruirá el 90% del arsenal nuclear ruso porque está en karelia y lo tienen todo preparado desde hace tiempo. El otro 10% solo puede seguir 3 trayectorias posibles y de las 3 solo una es óptima. El escudo antimisiles los freirá. Y si alguno se les escapa pues detonan bombas de vacio en su trayectoria y ya está. Una guerra nuclear "solo" le supone a rusia quedarse sin sus misiles. El problema para rusia vendrá después.
> 
> No eres más tonto porque no puedes. Imbécil.
> 
> Ya te he dicho que te vayas a llorar al cuarto de baño.



Te recuerdo que Rusia por ahora es la única potencia nuclear que posee misiles de orbita fraccionada y pueden penetrar en USA por el sur, dicha zona no posee cobertura antimisiles.






Sistema de bombardeo de órbita fraccionada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.









Fractional Orbital Bombardment System - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## niraj (28 Jun 2022)

En Occidente, hay cada vez más opiniones sobre el conflicto Ucraniano, divergentes con la corriente principal, y de personas de muy alto rango. Muy interesante Some hard thoughts about post Ukraine) ex analista principal de la CIA Graham Fuller.

Entonces, en su opinión, a diferencia de las relaciones victoriosas de Washington, Rusia gana la guerra y Ucrania la pierde. Cualquier daño a largo plazo para Rusia es abierto.

Las sanciones estadounidenses contra Rusia resultaron ser más destructivas para Europa que para Rusia. La economía mundial se ha estancado y muchos países en desarrollo se enfrentan a la escasez de alimentos y al riesgo de hambruna masiva.

Aparecieron profundas grietas en la fachada de lo que se llama "unidad de la OTAN". Europa occidental lamenta cada día más el día en que siguió a la intriga estadounidense en la guerra con Rusia. Pero esta no es una guerra ruso-ucraniana, sino una guerra proxy estadounidense-rusa que se libra hasta el último Ucraniano.

A diferencia de las declaraciones optimistas, la OTAN en realidad está demostrando ser débil. Los europeos occidentales pensarán durante mucho tiempo sobre la sabiduría y los costos aún mayores de provocar una confrontación a largo plazo con Rusia u otro "rival" de los Estados Unidos.

Tarde o temprano, Europa volverá a comprar recursos energéticos rusos baratos. Rusia está cerca, y los lazos económicos naturales con Rusia eventualmente acabarán la lógica destructiva.

Europa ya ve a los Estados Unidos como una potencia en declive, que tiene una "visión" confusa e hipócrita de la política exterior, que se basa en la necesidad desesperada de mantener el "liderazgo estadounidense en el mundo". Y el deseo de Estados Unidos de luchar por este objetivo se está volviendo más peligroso para los demás


----------



## niraj (28 Jun 2022)

[ Video ]
El 30 de mayo de *1997*, en el programa de televisión "Uno a uno" (en el que participaron Leonid Kravchuk y Sergey Karaganov), su presentador Alexander Lyubimov dijo las siguientes palabras:

"Recientemente, en una de las academias militares de los Estados Unidos, se llevaron a cabo ejercicios de personal. Y allí, *hipotéticamente sobre el año 2025, se está desarrollando la situación de que Estados Unidos está en guerra con dos Estados (China y Rusia) y la razón de la guerra es precisamente que Rusia comenzó la guerra con una Ucrania del lado de la OTAN. También se cree en Rusia, así como en los Estados Unidos, que Rusia puede comenzar una guerra con Ucrania si Ucrania está en la OTAN y Rusia no".

Así que los anglosajones ya tuvieron estos pensamientos inicialmente,* mientras que no está claro por qué desarmaron a Ucrania de armas serias.

@OpenUkraine

t.me/OpenUkraine/19630


----------



## arriondas (28 Jun 2022)

A día de hoy, no hay defensa posible contra los misiles hipersónicos. Algo reconocido por la propia OTAN.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> En Occidente, hay cada vez más opiniones sobre el conflicto Ucraniano, divergentes con la corriente principal, y de personas de muy alto rango. Muy interesante Some hard thoughts about post Ukraine) ex analista principal de la CIA Graham Fuller.
> ...
> Europa ya ve a los Estados Unidos como una potencia en declive, que tiene una "visión" confusa e hipócrita de la política exterior, que se basa en la necesidad desesperada de mantener el "liderazgo estadounidense en el mundo". Y el deseo de Estados Unidos de luchar por este objetivo se está volviendo más peligroso para los demás



EEUU necesita pisarle la cabeza a Europa para mantener su estatus, y mejor si consigue que Europa y Rusia se desgasten entre ellas de forma directa o indirecta, que además saca beneficio de la venta de armas.

Sólo hay que ver la caída del euro frente al USD para ver de qué va el tema.

Todo lo anterior se ve también en la operación de salida de GB de la UE.

El dominio anglosajón sobre el control de la exclusiva del comercio de hidrocarburos y el beneficio de poder imprimir dólares para comerciar con esos productos, se tambalea si no se controla el comercio de gas hacia Europa vía gaseoductos (Siria), o si Europa apuesta por diversificar con Rusia y África (Argelia, Libia, y los gaseoductos que cruzan el Sahel desde el Golfo de Guinea).


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Jun 2022)

Como va lo de la III Guerra Mundial? Ha empezado ya? Sabéis cuando va a ser? Es que esta semana tengo callista.


----------



## lostsoul242 (28 Jun 2022)

Que pasa con las mariconas del OTANFATO que veo muchas respuestas perdiendo la paciencia contra a esos cachos de mierda con ojos que tengo en el ignore?
Deben estar llorando mucho ahora por el cierre de las bolsas del Donbass . Hay que entenderles , son asi de mamarrachos , son los mismos pedazo de retrasaos que pensaban que Rusia estaria sin balas en Abril o asi y que las "chanchiones" iban a aislar al pais con mas recursos naturales del mundo en plena era globalista como si aquello fuera la URSS y estuvieramos en los 80s del S.XX .
En vez de cabrearos con la purria esa meterlos en el ignore y asi os ahorrais tener que leer GILIPOLLECES .


----------



## Bartleby (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## niraj (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lituania tiene un acuerdo que se firme el mismo día que le reconocieron la soberania por el cual daba a libertad para la circulación de mercancias y pasajeros por su territorio. Ese acuerdo se esta rompiendo. Lituania puede hacer lo que quiera puesto que es un país soberano pero romper un tratado que firmaste para conseguir tu independencia no es licito es algo ilegal y en consecuencia Rusia tampoco dará una respuesta diplomática como ya han dicho. El tratado de libre circulación de mercancias y pasajeros entre Rusia y Kaliningrado fue la base para que Lituania tuviera las fronteras que hoy tiene.



Posteriormente la UE también firmó con Rusia la libre circulación de mercancías a Kaliningrado a cambio de la unión de Lituania a la UE.

Es decir, que la UE también está incumpliendo sus obligaciones.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Como va lo de la III Guerra Mundial? Ha empezado ya? Sabéis cuando va a ser? Es que esta semana tengo callista.



en cuanto acaben las cosas chulas de jersón, estate atento a la pantalla de fantasías animadas de ucrania hoy


----------



## autsaider (28 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Rusia por ahora es la única potencia nuclear que posee misiles de orbita fraccionada y pueden penetrar en USA por el sur, dicha zona no posee cobertura antimisiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te digo que probaron un prototipo hace un mes y con 8 años de retraso sobre la fecha límite que se dieron a si mismos. Es una certeza que no tienen nada más y que si tienen algo será tan poco que no se atreven a usarlo.

Te contesto para dejarte en evidencia: ya sé que a ti la información te da igual.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tal cuál. Precisamente, lo que nos conviene es comprar poco a USA, producir en España, y tener muchos proveedores.



Eso no es lo que ha pedido Biden .. si por un casual a España le da por aumentar su presupuesto resucitando la antigua CASA para que cree un avión de apoyo cercano barato tipo SU-25 que es lo único que por tecnología España podría fabricar por si misma, Sanchez se despertaría con una cabeza de caballo en la cama recordandole que de lo que se trate es que compre A-10 o mejor F-35.


----------



## Xan Solo (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso no es lo que ha pedido Biden .. si por un casual a España le da por aumentar su presupuesto resucitando la antigua CASA para que cree un avión de apoyo cercano barato tipo SU-25 que es lo único que por tecnología España podría fabricar por si misma, Sanchez se despertaría con una cabeza de caballo en la cama recordandole que de lo que se trate es que compre A-10 o mejor F-35.



Todavía si comprásemos A-10...


----------



## Gotthard (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso no es lo que ha pedido Biden .. si por un casual a España le da por aumentar su presupuesto resucitando la antigua CASA para que cree un avión de apoyo cercano barato tipo SU-25 que es lo único que por tecnología España podría fabricar por si misma, Sanchez se despertaría con una cabeza de caballo en la cama recordandole que de lo que se trate es que compre A-10 o mejor F-35.



En todas las empresas yankis hay mogollon de aeronauticos españoles. Si nos ponemos a ello podriamos sacar virguerias volantes si volvieran a la patria con e know-how adquirido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 10:15

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están minando Lisichansk con minas prohibidas "Petal", dijo el oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Andrey Marochko.


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso no es lo que ha pedido Biden .. si por un casual a España le da por aumentar su presupuesto resucitando la antigua CASA para que cree un avión de apoyo cercano barato tipo SU-25 que es lo único que por tecnología España podría fabricar por si misma, Sanchez se despertaría con una cabeza de caballo en la cama recordandole que de lo que se trate es que compre A-10 o mejor F-35.





Xan Solo dijo:


> Todavía si comprásemos A-10...





Gotthard dijo:


> En todas las empresas yankis hay mogollon de aeronauticos españoles. Si nos ponemos a ello podriamos sacar virguerias volantes si volvieran a la patria con e know-how adquirido.



A ver si lo entendemos... Biden está mirando por los suyos, o lo que es lo mismo por quienes en España representan sus INTERESES... 

El ministerio de defensa tendría que disponer del doble de asignación y LOS MILITARES, que son mayormente quíen gestionan esos fondos recibirían su parte, ESPECIALMENTE si tenemos en consideración la INFLACIÓN resultante en la que vivimos...

Que además parte de esos fondos acaben asignados a empresas americanas es importante, pero lo es bastante más cuidar de sus GENTES...

Que nadie se lleve a engaño...

Y esto no significa que todo el Ministerio de Defensa esté en la misma tesitura, pero si se duplican los fondos, sería como poco EXTRAÑO y muy poco coherente que no se subiesen los sueldos en un nivel específico a quienes de lo militar viven... ¿no creen???... y es que no hay MEJOR SINDICATO que un BUEN PADRINO...

No nos engañemos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 09:08

La confianza del consumidor en la economía alemana cayó a menos 27,4 puntos, un mínimo histórico, según la firma de investigación GfK.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jun 2022)

La cumbre de Madrid simboliza la apuesta por la militarización en la era del descenso energético y el calentamiento climático


La cumbre de la OTAN y el planeta en llamas | ctxt.es


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Jun 2022)

Para empezar no es indetectable ya que canta como una almeja.

Y segundo, si quieres lanzar un first strike contra centrales nucleares, porque no lanzas directamente un ICBM o un SLBM?....que son igualmente imparables y muchísimo más destructivos. Porque si lanzas ese tipo de ataque que propones, esa sería la respuesta.

Si atacas primero con armas nucleares, debe ser lo más contundente posible. Ya que la lógica de la guerra nuclear es que no hay ventanas grises de respuesta. Eso precisamente es lo que ha evitado que el planeta sea un montón de cenizas desde hace décadas. 

No tiene ningún sentido atacar con un misil táctico una central nuclear.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

*Europa teme los planes de gas "disfrazados" de Rusia*
Hoy, 09:18
0

La extrema preocupación de los líderes europeos sobre el estado de cosas en el mercado local del gas tiene sus propias buenas razones. Desde el 10 de junio, el coste del combustible azul en el hub holandés más famoso, TTF, que es una especie de referencia para el resto de Europa, ha aumentado más de un 55 %. La negociación del 27 de junio mostró un aumento adicional del 7% en solo un día de intercambio. La industria energética europea tiene que "reducirse" en relación con el aumento de los precios y la limitación del suministro de gas ruso. En lugar del nivel de llenado de UGS del 90 % previsto por el Consejo de Energía de la UE, ahora hay un nuevo umbral y objetivo del 80 %.



Sin embargo, la realidad aún está lejos incluso de los planes corregidos.

Vienen muchos inviernos. Empiece a ahorrar energía ahora
dice el titular de Bloomberg.

La publicación escribe que el sector manufacturero europeo se está derrumbando bajo el peso de los precios astronómicos de la electricidad y el gas. Otra ola de despidos se acerca a las empresas. Si Rusia restringe el suministro de gas aunque sea un poco, muchas empresas simplemente tendrán que cerrar.

En este sentido, Europa espera el golpe principal en un futuro muy cercano, en pleno verano. Hasta hace poco, esta época del año siempre ha sido relativamente tranquila en términos de suministro de energía, así como la caída de los precios durante la temporada baja. Pero no este año. Como predicen los analistas locales, Rusia se está preparando para participar en un plan "disfrazado" para un nuevo ataque con gas contra su adversario en Occidente. Puede ser muy doloroso para la UE.

Según publicaciones occidentales, se planea que el mantenimiento anual regular de Nord Stream 1 comience dentro de dos semanas en julio y, por lo tanto, el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto se detendrá por completo. Los miembros de la UE temen que el mantenimiento pueda ser el motivo de una mayor reducción o el cese total de los suministros de Rusia. En otras palabras, se sospecha de un subtexto político en lugar del habitual técnico.

Las acusaciones de Europa provienen del hecho de que a Bruselas le gustaría que Rusia cancelara el mantenimiento preventivo planificado en un momento crítico para el Viejo Mundo. Sin embargo, la Federación Rusa no parece que vaya a abandonar su calendario. Por lo tanto, la UE llega a la conclusión inequívoca de que metas y objetivos completamente diferentes se disfrazan bajo el pretexto de la reparación.

Por supuesto, las acusaciones son infundadas, ya que todo lo que depende de Rusia se lleva a cabo y se calcula para no causar problemas a los clientes. Por ejemplo, el gasoducto Turkish Stream se sometió recientemente a una reparación programada y ya se puso en funcionamiento a plena capacidad, las entregas se reanudaron incluso antes del final programado del servicio. En cierto caso, esta carretera puede compensar parcialmente las pérdidas por el cierre del Nord Stream. Todos los demás problemas en la UE son causados por fuerza mayor o por el propio comportamiento irresponsable de los funcionarios europeos.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

La paranoia yanqui habitual. A ver si bombardean alguna celebración local pensando que les están atacando o algo. No os caseis o celebreis patrones en cumbres usanas por precaución.









EE. UU. admite que ataque con drones en Kabul mató por error a diez civiles


El Ejército de Estados Unidos reconoció este viernes que un ataque con drones perpetrado contra presuntos terroristas, el pasado 29 de agosto en Kabul, Afganistán, mató por error a diez civiles. Inicialmente,…




www.france24.com













Fallos de inteligencia y civiles tomados por terroristas: los “daños colaterales” de EE UU en Siria, Irak y Afganistán


Una investigación de ‘The New York Times’ sobre 1.300 informes del Pentágono concluye que el número de víctimas mortales de los ataques con dron ha sido “significativamente subestimado”




elpais.com













Afganistán: bombardeo de EE. UU. mata por error a varios policías | DW | 17.05.2019


Según la US Air Force Central Command, Estados Unidos lanzó 7.362 bombas en Afganistán en 2018, la cifra más alta desde al menos 2010.




www.dw.com


----------



## Pato Sentado (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso no es lo que ha pedido Biden .. si por un casual a España le da por aumentar su presupuesto resucitando la antigua CASA para que cree un avión de apoyo cercano barato tipo SU-25 que es lo único que por tecnología España podría fabricar por si misma, Sanchez se despertaría con una cabeza de caballo en la cama recordandole que de lo que se trate es que compre A-10 o mejor F-35.



CASA diseño un avión de ataque a tierra muy chulo llamado Alacrán que se parecía en líneas generales al A10 .. años antes


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

Una fuente de alto rango de Izvestia también afirmó que la Federación Rusa y Turquía están acordando un esquema para el paso de barcos extranjeros a los puertos del Mar Negro para la exportación de granos , ya que las capacidades de la flota ucraniana y barcos extranjeros ubicados en estos los puertos pueden no ser suficientes.

- Rusia, por su parte, está lista para permitir la entrada de barcos adicionales al puerto de Odessa para exportar trigo ucraniano. Pero llevaremos a cabo su inspección junto con Turquía, para que no se traigan armas a Ucrania en estos barcos . El centro de control en Estambul, que actualmente está siendo creado por las partes, también se dedicará a la inspección, enfatizó la fuente.


sólo puedo confirmar que estamos listos para facilitar esto (la exportación de granos por barcos extranjeros. - Izvestia). El problema, quiero repetir una vez más, es este: el Mar Negro está literalmente repleto de estas minas en toda el área de agua, hasta el Bósforo . Y la propia Ucrania bloquea decenas de barcos extranjeros en los puertos del Mar Negro. Aparentemente, aquí, por así decirlo, el efecto y la causa trabajan juntos”, dijo el senador a Izvestia.

Según él, el volumen de cereales de Ucrania "‎‎no es tan significativo como tratan de presentar en Occidente: sólo el 1% de la producción mundial".

En mayo, la Agencia de Alimentos de la ONU citó estadísticas de que alrededor de 25 millones de toneladas de granos ahora están almacenadas en elevadores ucranianos. Ucrania representa hasta el 10% del suministro mundial de trigo y más del 50% del aceite de girasol. El país ocupa el quinto lugar en el mundo en términos de exportaciones de trigo - un promedio de 20,5 millones de toneladas Rusia exporta alrededor de 35 millones de toneladas.

“Estamos listos para ayudar a sacar el grano. Por cierto, no debemos olvidarnos del ferrocarril, que por otras razones está repleto de equipos militares suministrados desde Occidente. Sería posible liberarla y también sacar parte del grano de Ucrania por ferrocarril ”, sugirió Grigory Karasin


Ahora hay dos rutas principales para la exportación de cereales ucranianos:
a) por camiones al puerto rumano de Galati en el Danubio y luego al puerto de Constanta, el más grande del Mar Negro;
b) por los ferrocarriles polacos hasta el puerto de Gdansk, sin pasar por el territorio de Bielorrusia.



Uno de los principales problemas en la exportación de cereales ucranianos por ferrocarril a Europa son los diferentes anchos de vía. Ucrania utiliza el calibre de 1520 mm que quedó de la época soviética. En Rumania y Polonia - 1435 mm. Debido a esto, los autos tienen que ser cambiados


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

Los destacamentos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la LPR avanzan hacia Lisichansk desde varios lados. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de escapar de la ciudad para no ser rodeadas, y miles de combatientes acudieron en su ayuda. El 28 de junio, el embajador de LPR en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, informó al público sobre esto en su canal de Telegram.

El funcionario señaló que ahora las batallas ya se desarrollan en la zona del estadio del Shakhtar. Las tropas de los rusos y sus aliados, habiendo superado la barrera del agua, se mueven de este a oeste. Al mismo tiempo, desde el lado norte, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y la NM de la LPR cruzaron el río Seversky Donets cerca de los asentamientos de Shepilovo y Privolye, logrando un punto de apoyo en la cabeza de puente para seguir avanzando hacia el sur.

Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas aliadas luchan desde el sur dentro de los asentamientos de Maloryazantsevo y Verkhnekamenka. Además, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la LPR ingresaron al territorio de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk (PJSC "LINIK") y están tratando de sacar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la empresa.



Las unidades ucranianas todavía están en la refinería. Hoy son del territorio de los llamados. pozos, este es el taller de reparación de la refinería, abrió fuego de artillería de cañón y MLRS en Lisichansk. Las consecuencias del bombardeo: daños múltiples en edificios residenciales, ventanas rotas que dan a la refinería. Grupos de militantes abandonan Lisichansk e intentan abrirse paso hacia Seversk, donde se observa su concentración.

- el diplomático citó información recibida de militares y civiles.

Miroshnik enfatizó que los residentes locales están observando el comienzo de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Lisichansk. El 27 de junio, el ejército ucraniano intentó pasar a través de Verkhnekamenka hacia Seversk, pero sufrió pérdidas significativas por los ataques de artillería y aire. Luego intentaron atravesar Belogorovka, pero los resultados no se conocerán hasta mañana.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ubicadas en Lisichansk y sus alrededores, están tratando desesperadamente de encontrar una ruta de escape. Quieren ir a Seversk y afianzarse en esta línea. Allí, a Seversk, las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están moviendo desde Kramatorsk y Slavyansk. Según los informes, entre 5.000 y 7.000 soldados ucranianos podrían ser llevados a Seversk, resumió Miroshnik.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La paranoia yanqui habitual. A ver si bombardean alguna celebración local pensando que les están atacando o algo. No os caseis o celebreis patrones en cumbres usanas por precaución.



Yo no cogeria ningún tren por día acaso


----------



## Julc (28 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> CASA diseño un avión de ataque a tierra muy chulo llamado Alacrán que se parecía en líneas generales al A10 .. años antes



"El _Alacrán_ no respondía a ninguna especificación oficial, fue un proyecto nacido desde el seno de la Hispano Aviación en 1967 que se canceló finalmente, debido a la falta de medios económicos y *a la llegada del **F-5 Freedom Fighter* al Ejército del Aire de España".

Balla


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por supuesto, las acusaciones son infundadas, ya que todo lo que depende de Rusia se lleva a cabo y se calcula para no causar problemas a los clientes. Por ejemplo, *el gasoducto Turkish Stream* se sometió recientemente a una reparación programada y ya se puso en funcionamiento a plena capacidad, las entregas se reanudaron incluso antes del final programado del servicio. En cierto caso, *esta carretera puede compensar parcialmente las pérdidas por el cierre del Nord Stream*. Todos los demás problemas en la UE son causados por fuerza mayor o por el propio comportamiento irresponsable de los funcionarios europeos.




Los rusos nos están dejando un regalito en la puerta de la casa... y llevamos sin verlo desde hace ya unos añitos, siendo tan estúpidos que miramos a Rusia y a Moscú y ellos nos ponen caramelos... pero en la trastienda Rusia nos está inyectando a Turquía y NOSOTROS vivimos perdidos con el caramelo ruso...

Cuando esto acabe Rusia dejará de ser el problema de europa, de hecho Rusia en realidad es consciente de que Europa se ponga como se ponga o negocia o negocia o GUERRA... en todo caso en guerra o en paz, con acuerdos o sin ellos, Turquía es cada día más fuerte y cada día impone criterios propios a sus "aliados" y sigue creciendo creciendo y creciendo...

La OTAN no la va a machacar Rusia, la va a MATAR Turquía, que es guste o no la próxima potencia regional que opta a ser potencia global y en ese escenario la OTAN no sería algo muy útil... cuidadín que no encuentre acomodo con Irán, que ya tiene a Qatar y... 

El futuro da pánico cada día que pasa....


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*La UE tacha de "crimen de guerra" el ataque de Rusia a un centro comercial.*
La Unión Europea ha tachado de "inaceptable" y de *"crimen de guerra"* el ataque con misiles por parte de *Rusia* sobre un centro comercial de la ciudad ucraniana de *Kremenchuk* en el que, hasta ahora, se han contabilizado 18 muertos y 36 desaparecidos.

En un comunicado, el alto representante de Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, condenó el ataque "en los términos más firmes posibles" y expresó sus condolencias con las víctimas y sus familias por un acto en el que* Moscú* "carga con toda la responsabilidad".

"Se trata de otro acto atroz dentro de una serie de ataques contra civiles e infraestructuras civiles por las fuerzas armadas rusas. Los bombardeos continuados de civiles y objetivos civiles son censurables y totalmente inaceptables y representan crímenes de guerra", subrayó el jefe de la diplomacia europea.


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ..
> 
> - Rusia, por su parte, está lista para permitir la entrada de barcos adicionales al puerto de Odessa para exportar trigo ucraniano.* Pero llevaremos a cabo su inspección junto con Turquía, para que no se traigan armas a Ucrania en estos barcos* . El centro de control en Estambul, que actualmente está siendo creado por las partes, también se dedicará a la inspección, enfatizó la fuente.
> 
> ...




Cuando comenzó todo esto de la crisis de los cereales, puse un post en el que ya advertía que ni caso a todo este asunto, que lo REALMENTE VITAL de todo está en los puertos y en la logística... y no la ALIMENTARIA de medio mundo, sino en la de guerra y en Ucrania...

Sin puertos básicamente lo que llega es casi imposible de no detectar y lo que es peor llega a cuentagotas, con lo cual apenas aporta... si llegase a lo bestia colapsaría completamente las pocas vías Ucranianas y quedaría a expensas de fáciles ataques a la par que colapsaría los suministros civiles...

Y luego la gente se pregunta porqué los rusos no avanzan más rápido?????

Hostia, porque en una guerra tanto TERRITORIO es COSTOSO de sostener... es en sí mismo la DERROTA disponer de su manutención, de su aprovisionamiento, de la LOGISTICA...

ES LA PUTA LOGISTICA ESTÚPIDO... eso le deberían de decir a lso mandatarios europeos a ver si despiertan... la nuestra, la suya, la de todos... en gas, en petroleo, en bombas, en trabajo, en estudios... PUTA LOGISTICA y no la tenemos capacitada para este desmadre...

Y luego se preguntará alguien porque la economía va como va...

LOGISTICA... LOGISTICA... LOGISTICA... 

¿Porqué el gas ruso es tan vital?:

LO GIS TI CA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos nos están dejando un regalito en la puerta de la casa... y llevamos sin verlo desde hace ya unos añitos, siendo tan estúpidos que miramos a Rusia y a Moscú y ellos nos ponen caramelos... pero en la trastienda Rusia nos está inyectando a Turquía y NOSOTROS vivimos perdidos con el caramelo ruso...
> 
> Cuando esto acabe Rusia dejará de ser el problema de europa, de hecho Rusia en realidad es consciente de que Europa se ponga como se ponga o negocia o negocia o GUERRA... en todo caso en guerra o en paz, con acuerdos o sin ellos, Turquía es cada día más fuerte y cada día impone criterios propios a sus "aliados" y sigue creciendo creciendo y creciendo...
> 
> ...



Alemania siempre ha tenido claro que Turquía es el enemigo....hemos querido europeizarlos, pero van camino de conquistarnos lentamente......Europa es una vieja decrépita.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Baia Baia




"_I'm at a maximum, maximum_". Pleitesía al poder, pero, ¿al poder de quién?, ¿Casa Blanca, Pentágono, lobys y empresas de armamento?. A partir de hoy tenemos por unos días a unos cuantos personajes en Madriz. A saber cuantos transeúntes con chanclas serán agentes secretos o de los "equipos de seguridad".


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Pero vamos, si han impactado 2 misiles sobre el centro comercial, todas las teorías de falta de precisión se disipan. 

Además que, ya lo llevan haciendo un tiempo, no con centros comerciales, pero con otros edificios residenciales. Rusia va a estar atacando Kiev y otras ciudades, con objetivos civiles, cada cierto tiempo. 

Esto es para agotar a la gente y recordarles que no puede hacer, del todo, vida normal. Se llama terrorismo.


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania siempre ha tenido claro que Turquía es el enemigo....hemos querido europeizarlos, pero van camino de conquistarnos lentamente......Europa es una vieja decrépita.




Esto es especulación mía... pero:

Te voy a decir una cosa atrevida, pero... en los próximos 25 años y si esto sigue así, EUROPA tendrá esencialmente una nueva conquista musulmana, esta vez no vendrá sólo por el sur, surgirá desde Turquía y apuntalada en población autóctona de los países europeos acabará conquistando europa y sin muchos problemas... Alemania de hecho ya es casi más turca que teutona...

Ya no sólo es la pujanza poblacional musulmana frente a la cristiana, es que además tienen un TOTEM sobre el que montar sus ideas y considerarlas no sólo válidas, sino vitales y transcendentales y POSIBLES...

Turquía representa hoy el futuro para europa y Erdogan, quizás no lo sepa incluso, pero ES CASI INEVITABLE será esencialmente su máximo exponente... 

Hace unos días leía de un pueblo de Italia asaltado por inmigrantes al grito de algo así como que aquello era "CONQUISTA AFRICANA"... 

En cuanto deje de ser africana y sea musulmana... y en eso Turquía va a ser el centro de poder y representación, que nadie se lleve a engaño...

Hace años que va tras la gran Turquía para restaurar su viejos anhelos, pero... lo cierto es que hoy Turquía a poco que se lo plantee tiene europa a sus pies... lo de Suecia y Finlandia es como un pequeño recordatorio de todo lo que puede poseer sin apenas esfuerzo...

Más temprano que tarde esta visión es INEVITABLE que no sea percibida por quienes están al gobierno HOY de Turquía... si yo desde aquí lo veo y es simple de entender, ¿no lo verán ellos????... y esto siendo optimista, que lo mismo ya trabajan en ello...


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Sí que ha debido ser gorda la cagada de bombardear el centro comercial que los putinianos y prorusos habrán recibido órdenes de enmierdar las redes sociales y foros lo máximo posible para intentar evitar la discusión.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Vamos porque lo digas tú...nos ha joio el payasete.......*.


----------



## pemebe (28 Jun 2022)

*El mundo está sediento de petróleo iraní.
Surge un tira y afloja sobre el papel que debe desempeñar Irán (y su petróleo) en el nuevo orden mundial*

Las placas tectónicas geopolíticas y económicas están cambiando y está surgiendo una especie de tira y afloja sobre el papel que debe desempeñar Irán en el nuevo orden mundial. Así se desprende de una serie de acontecimientos ocurridos el 27 de junio.

Francia causó un gran revuelo cuando un funcionario de la presidencia francesa, de forma anónima, se jugó el cuello para declarar a los periodistas que la comunidad internacional debería explorar todas las opciones para aliviar la presión de Rusia sobre el suministro de energía a Occidente, que ha hecho subir los precios, incluidas las conversaciones con productores de petróleo como Irán y Venezuela.

*Tanto Irán como Venezuela siguen sometidos a las sanciones petroleras de Estados Unidos, pero tendrían mucho más petróleo que ofrecer al mundo si se eliminaran las sanciones.* En el caso de Irán, ese levantamiento de las sanciones sólo podría producirse si las conversaciones indirectas entre Irán y EE.UU. para reactivar el acuerdo nuclear de 2015, o JCPOA, previstas en Qatar a partir del 28 de junio, tienen éxito.

Curiosamente, en la prensa israelí y en la de Oriente Medio circulan informaciones que apuntan a que, como parte de la flexibilización de las sanciones antes de las conversaciones qataríes para frenar el programa de desarrollo nuclear de Irán a cambio del levantamiento de las sanciones, se está preparando un acuerdo con la mediación de Estados Unidos que permita a Irán transferir petróleo a Siria, con la aprobación de Israel.

*"Hay recursos en otros lugares que deben ser explorados"*, dijo el funcionario de la presidencia francesa, citado por Reuters, al margen de la cumbre del G7 en Alemania, cuando se le preguntó sobre cómo aliviar los altos precios del petróleo.

La cuestión pendiente entre Irán y EE.UU. ya no está relacionada con el expediente nuclear en las negociaciones, sino con las sanciones estadounidenses contra el terrorismo, dijo, refiriéndose a la demanda de Teherán de que se elimine la designación por parte de Washington del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica de Irán (IRGC), una entidad del Estado, como organización terrorista.

*"Así que hay un nudo que hay que desatar, si procede... para que el petróleo iraní vuelva al mercado"*, dijo el funcionario a los periodistas. "*Tenemos petróleo venezolano que también necesita volver al mercado"*.

En cuanto a los planes del líder ruso Vladimir Putin de reorientar el comercio y las inversiones de su país hacia el Este y el Sur, el 27 de junio la agencia de noticias iraní Tasnim informó de que *Irán había solicitado su ingreso en la agrupación BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica) de cinco grandes economías emergentes. El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Irán, Saeed Khatibzadeh, señaló que los Estados miembros del BRICS representan el 30% de la producción económica mundial y el 40% de su población. La población de Irán es de unos 85 millones de habitantes.*

En cuanto al archirrival de Irán en el Golfo Pérsico, Arabia Saudí, The Guardian informó de que altos cargos militares israelíes y saudíes se habían reunido en conversaciones secretas con la mediación de Estados Unidos para discutir la coordinación de la defensa contra Irán, mientras que AlJazeera informó de que Teherán afirmaba que los saudíes estaban dispuestos a mantener conversaciones bilaterales más directas para asegurar un acercamiento entre sus dos países.

Se informó que Khatibzadeh dijo: "Todavía hay casos de desacuerdo entre Irán y Arabia Saudí, pero tendrían que resolverse entre los dos países, algo que ayudará a todo el mundo islámico".


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> CASA diseño un avión de ataque a tierra muy chulo llamado Alacrán que se parecía en líneas generales al A10 .. años antes











Hispano Aviación HA-500 Alacrán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*El G7 apoyará a Ucrania con una conferencia y un plan de reconstrucción internacional.*
Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno del G7 reunidos en la ciudad alemana de Elmau han confirmado su apoyo a *Ucrania* con una conferencia internacional y un plan de reconstrucción a coordinar y aplicar por *Kiev*.

"Estamos firmemente decididos a apoyar la reconstrucción de Ucrania con una conferencia internacional para la reconstrucción y una plan internacional de reconstrucción, que será desarrollado y aplicado por Ucrania en estrecha coordinación con los socios internacionales", señala el comunicado.

El apoyo financiero a Ucrania asciende en 2022 a más de 2.800 millones de dólares para ayuda humanitaria y el G7 está dispuesto a aportar 29.500 millones de dólares en apoyo presupuestario o ha confirmado y puesto a disposición medios por ese importe, agrega el texto.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

Los asesores del presidente Joe Biden han comenzado a debatir internamente
cómo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky debería cambiar su definición
de "victoria" ucraniana, ajustándose a la posibilidad de que su país se haya reducido
irreversiblemente.


Momentos difíciles para decirle al pringao que su dinero "se ha acabao".


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

*Las fuerzas aeroespaciales (vks) de Rusia atacaron armas de alta precisión desde el aire *
_*a los hangares del ejercito de Ucrania con armas y municiones recibidas de los EEUU
y países europeos. Esto informado el martes 28 de junio a los periodistas en el Ministerio
de defensa de Rusia.

El Departamento militar especificó que el objetivo fue alcanzado en junio 27 en la ciudad 
de Kremenchug, región de Poltava. Las armas y municiones de fabricación occidental, 
que estaban en el almacén destruido, planeaban enviar tropas al grupo Ucraniano*_
* en el Donbass, agregó inoboron.*


Воздушно- космические силы (ВКС) России нанесли удар высокоточным оружием воздушного базирования по ангарам Вооруженных сил Украины (ВСУ) с поступившим от США и европейских стран вооружением и боеприпасами. Об этом во вторник, 28 июня, журналистам сообщили в Министерстве обороны России.

В военном ведомстве уточнили, что цель была поражена 27 июня в городе Кременчуг Полтавской области. Оружие и боеприпасы западного производства, которые находились на уничтоженном складе, планировали отправить украинской групировке войск на Донбассе, добавили в41C↩инобороны.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es especulación mía... pero:
> 
> Te voy a decir una cosa atrevida, pero... en los próximos 25 años y si esto sigue así, EUROPA tendrá esencialmente una nueva conquista musulmana, esta vez no vendrá sólo por el sur, surgirá desde Turquía y apuntalada en población autóctona de los países europeos acabará conquistando europa y sin muchos problemas... Alemania de hecho ya es casi más turca que teutona...
> 
> ...



"El camino de París pasa por Argel" dijo Lenin.
Los gusanos, siempre que hacen gendarme en la zona a un país lo hunden. Véase Iran del Sha y demás.

Ese es el destino que le espera al reino alauita.
El estrecho son solo 12km.


----------



## UNKAS (28 Jun 2022)

Sigue el trabajo de los HIMARS, ahora derroyendo una base de los orcos en Perevalsk, petada de soldadesca.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Jo tio ,cada vez escribes mas paridas, yo ya no sé para que te pago.... payasete..  *


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> "El camino de París pasa por Argel" dijo Lenin.
> Los gusanos, siempre que hacen gendarme en la zona a un país lo hunden. Véase Iran del Sha y demás.
> 
> Ese es el destino que le espera al reino alauita.
> El estrecho son solo 12km.



No tengo idea de lo que pensaba Lenin cuando dijo eso... ahora te digo:

Que no aten cuerdas entre turcos-iranies-qataries y ARGELINOS... 

Que como lo hagan y dado el nivel de habitantes musulmanes que tenemos, que los rusos ya pasan de nosotros y no somos más que gentes para ellos agresivas, nos quedaríamos sólos... 

Como dije por ahí quíen va a acabar con la OTAN no es Rusia... va a ser TURQUIA y esto es también inevitable como consiga atar algunos cabos sueltos que quedan por el camino, pero con todo este asunto se está encargando de anudar perfectamente...

Y cuidado que las cosas van muy rápido... se ha visto la INMENSA DEBILIDAD de Europa y EE.UU. y que el momento permite dado el encarnizado enfrentamiento con los rusos ATAR ESOS nudos...

Israel y Arabia Saudí tienen que estar que trinan por cierto... son ahora mismo terreno abonado para su CAIDA... 

Todo ahora mismo es un desastre de proporciones bíblicas...


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Johnson lanza una invitación abierta a los científicos rusos "consternados por la violencia de Putin.


El primer ministro pide a los académicos rusos descontentos que deserten al Reino Unido.

En el marco de la ampliación de un sistema de hermanamiento con universidades ucranianas, que permite a los académicos ucranianos seguir investigando en instituciones británicas, Johnson dijo que esta oferta se extendía a sus homólogos rusos.

"A los científicos e investigadores rusos que contemplan con consternación la violencia de Putin, y que ya no se sienten seguros en Rusia: deben sentirse libres de solicitar venir al Reino Unido y trabajar en un país que valora la apertura, la libertad y la búsqueda del conocimiento", dijo Johnson. *


----------



## golden graham (28 Jun 2022)

ah que los hombres con rifles y vestidos de militares no estaban en el zara?


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

Ha pasado muy desapercibida la noticia de la posible entrada de Irán y Argentina en los BRICS.

Argentina no sé si es un socio muy potente a día de hoy, pero Irán si.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jun 2022)

Todavía estamos esperando alguna prueba del hospital de maternidad de Mariúpol con su embarazada dando vueltas en camilla, cuando había dejado de funcionar como hospital semanas antes. Es que no sé que hacéis rebatiendo lo mismo decenas de veces no veis que es PROPAGANDA OTAN, aquí lo que pasa que hay unos sujetos que no vienen a forear son decenas que solo hacen copy paste de los mass mierda. Pero alguien se cree que Rusia que no ha quitado la luz ni el agua, ni internet de ninguna ciudad de Ucrania va a bombardear un supermercado. Un poco de cabeza que llevamos meses con esta guerra.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver hombre, esto ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... ¿lo entendemos?; esto no es la CORRALA donde vendes tus bobadas...
> 
> Un DEFAULT lo declaras TÚ al impagar o al no poder hacer frente a compromisos y te lleva a que TERCEROS inmediatamente te intenten devorar....
> 
> ...



Simplemente espera a que el FMI declare default y me cuentas de qué vale tu relato de potencia militar con población envejecida.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy está siendo un día especialmente duro para los ruskis 4 Almacenes de munición reventados y no sé cuántos más tanques y guarniciones el hilo proucra hoy es una fiesta.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104573
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se si lo habéis puesto ya pero también existió un proyecto más moderno que el Alacrán de caza ligero de ataque, el CASA AX lanzado a finales de los 80.












CASA AX - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El ultimo caza español, el CASA AX


El CASA AX fue un programa español para reemplazar al F-5 en servicio en el Ejército del Aire.




nobarrelrolls.blogspot.com





¡Siempre nos ha faltado voluntad! Bueno, y dinero.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

[QUOTE="vil., post: 41292073, member: 8765"

Todo ahora mismo es un desastre de proporciones bíblicas...
[/QUOTE]

No, aún no.

Estamos tranquilamente gozando en el lupanar de Flavia en Pompeya, pero el flujo piroclástico ya baja por la ladera.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 10:15
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están minando Lisichansk con minas prohibidas "Petal", dijo el oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Andrey Marochko.



Qué extraño, ni que hubiera una invasión.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jun 2022)

Pero a quién se la cuelan... los repetidores de propaganda que ponen cientos de mensajes al día ProOTAN total, son una docena de foreros bien localizados. Esa gente no viene a forear vienen a reventar el foro nada más.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Jun 2022)

Voy a contaros algo y para que llegue al máximo de gente he sacado del ignore a un montón de foristas, aunque me temo que volverán a la nevera a medida que escriban insultos y burradas en sus mensajes.

Ya os he hablado del modelo matemático de Doly García que prevé una catastrófica bajada a los infiernos de aquí a finales de siglo, especialmente pronunciada hasta 2050 aprox. Os recuerdo que los enlaces al modelo original y a su posterior mejora están en el hilo titulado "El agotamiento del modelo" página 4, mensaje nº 55: Opinión: - El Agotamiento del modelo

Los veteranos del foro quizás recuerden que conozco personalmente a la matemática y mantengo el contacto con ella, nos enviamos e-mails etc.
Bien. Me cuenta que en su modelo del mundo asumió que nuestros gobernantes tomarían medidas eficaces para ir solucionando los problemas que se van presentando y no es así.

Considera que le parece posible que los eurocratas tienen un despiste tan garrafal de como funciona el mundo, que no estan haciendo mas que meter la pata. Y pone ejemplos:

- Al parecer Europa empezo una propuesta para ayudar a los paises africanos a construir sus propias fabricas de fertilizante, lo que estaria bien a largo plazo, aunque no resuelve el problema inmediato. Y luego la Comision Europea dijo que no, porque iba en contra de la politica energetica y de medio ambiente de Europa, porque las fabricas de fertilizante usan mucha energia y pueden ser contaminantes. 

Nota: Doly García es ecologista, pero como buena matemática le funciona el sentido común y considera necesario que la gente tenga comida que llevarse a la boca. Aunque sea verdad que las fabricas de fertilizante sean poco ecologicas, no es como si fuesen algo opcional el dia de hoy. Las personas necesitan comer.

Ella dice que cuando construyó su modelo del mundo asumió un mínimo de cerebro en nuestros gobernantes y que, si faltan recursos para la agricultura, dado que todo el mundo tiene que comer todos los dias, se volcarian recursos a la agricultura, en detrimento a otras cosas que pudiesen necesitar esos recursos. Pero no se está haciendo. No parece que estos eurocratas sean capaces de localizar el propio trasero empleando ambas manos

CONCLUSIÓN:

Las gráficas tan terroríficas del modelo de la Sra Doly García, van a ser mucho peores y las bajadas más pronunciadas. Recuerdo que, en su día, me comentaba que en su modelo "moría demasiada gente". Bueno, pues van a morir más por culpa de la estupidez-maldad-incompetencia- lo que ustedes prefieran de nuestros gobernantes y quienes tienen poder de decisión.

Preparaos conforeros porque el Apocalipsis está aquí con todos los agravantes y va a ser mucho peor que estas gráficas que os dejo:

Renta per Cápita







Población, comida, industria, CO2...:






Pues vamos a disfrutarlo, no nos queda otra.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Ciber sicarios pro otanistas entrando en el hilo cada vez que se le va la olla al Zerdensky. 
Descripción gráfica.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

330 niños muertos desde el 24 de Febrero.


----------



## workforfood (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ciber sicarios pro otanistas entrando en el hilo cada vez que se le va la olla al Zerdensky.
> Descripción gráfica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104641



Es que esos van a lo suyo reventar el foro, pero es que no hay que entrar al trapo. Que esta guerra va a paso zombie pues sí pero es que está así planeado es una guerra de desgaste y no hay más. Los supermercados, hospitales, niñooooooooooooooooooooooos es lo de siempre, propaganda.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que esos van a lo suyo reventar el foro, pero es no hay que entrar el trapo. Que esta guerra va a paso zombie pue sí pero es que está así planeado es una guerra de desgaste y no hay más. Los supermercados, hospitales, niñooooooooooooooooooooooos es lo de siempre, propaganda.



Sí que ha debido ser gorda la cagada de bombardear el centro comercial que habrán recibido órdenes de enmierdar las redes sociales y foros lo máximo posible para intentar evitar la discusión.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero a quién se la cuelan... los repetidores de propaganda que ponen cientos de mensajes al día ProOTAN total, son una docena de foreros bien localizados. Esa gente no viene a forear vienen a reventar el foro nada más.



Dice el muerto al degollao


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

El amo ya ha dado la versión oficial del bombardeo del economato.

El objetivo fue un arsenal de armas dadas por las OTAN que al explotar incendiario el centro comercial....

Preparaos para una horda de despojos que no van a parar de repetir este delirio ...


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha pasado muy desapercibida la noticia de la posible entrada de Irán y Argentina en los BRICS.
> 
> Argentina no sé si es un socio muy potente a día de hoy, pero Irán si.



Argentina es un socio potente por riqueza del país aunque su situación financiera los tenga ahora mismo ahogados ...


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jun 2022)

Dimensión económica del conflicto (el PRINCIPAL frente de guerra, híbrida):

La estadounidense WHIRLPOOL sale de Rusia, y le vende su negocio a la *TURCA *Arçelik (@vil.). Espera cobrar unos 220 M $, en 10 años, asumiendo unas pérdidas (coste de la "inversión" Salida de Rusia) de entre 300 y 400 M $








Whirlpool (WHR) to sell the Company’s Russian business to Arcelik for deferred payments


Whirlpool (NYSE: WHR) disclosed:On June 27, 2022, Whirlpool Corporation (the Company), through its subsidiary Whirlpool EMEA SpA, entered into a share purchase agreement with ArÃ§elik A..(Arcelik) to sell the...




www.streetinsider.com





Es similar a aquella noticia de hace un mes de que la germano-americana REEBOK salía de Rusia, vendiendo el negocio (y más cosas) a la *TURCA *FLO Mağazacılık (@vil.)








Shoe retailer FLO in discussions to buy Reebok’s Russian stores


Turkish shoe retailer FLO Magazacilik is in discussions to acquire stores owned by fitness footwear and clothing manufacturer Reebok.




www.retail-insight-network.com





Hay otros, como la española El Pozo, que o lo vieron venir, o tuvieron muy buena información y asesoramiento, y "_salieron sin salir_", vendiendo su 50 % de la empresa conjunta rusa a la otra matriz rusa, y pasando a ser accionistas directos de la empresa matriz rusa. 
Y claro, como las ventas de activos financieros es, en la práctica, casi imposible por no residentes hostiles, pues El Pozo se tiene que quedar en Rusia porque Putin es muy malo y no les deja salir.....
Por cierto, tanto económica, como financieramente (han pillado casi todo el recorrido al alza del rublo), la cosa les ha salido extraordinariamente bien.
*Fuertes dispara el valor de su inversión en la mayor cárnica rusa por el rublo*








Fuertes dispara el valor de su inversión en la mayor cárnica rusa por el rublo


En vísperas de la guerra de Ucrania, Grupo Fuertes, dueño del gigante alimentario El Pozo, realizó un movimiento de carácter defensivo en Rusia...




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que esos van a lo suyo reventar el foro, pero es no hay que entrar el trapo. Que esta guerra va a paso zombie pue sí pero es que está así planeado es una guerra de desgaste y no hay más. Los supermercados, hospitales, niñooooooooooooooooooooooos es lo de siempre, propaganda.



Yo personalmente no me entero porque casi todos los he mandado al no-espacio.
Y en cuanto sale alguno nuevo o resucitado lo desintegro.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski pide que se designe a Rusia como "Estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski ha pedido que se designe a Rusia como "Estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*, ha pedido que* Rusia* sea reconocido como "Estado patrocinador del terrorismo", un día después del ataque a un centro comercial que según *Kiev* dejó al menos 18 muertos.

"Solo los terroristas completamente locos, que no deberían tener lugar en el Tierra, pueden atacar con misiles objetivos civiles. *Rusia* debe ser reconocido como *Estado patrocinador del terrorismo*. El mundo puede y debe detener el terror ruso", escribió *Zelenski* en Telegram.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero a quién se la cuelan... los repetidores de propaganda que ponen cientos de mensajes al día ProOTAN total, son una docena de foreros bien localizados. Esa gente no viene a forear vienen a reventar el foro nada más.


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Simplemente espera a que el FMI declare default y me cuentas de qué vale tu relato de potencia militar con población envejecida.



Hostia, pero tú no eres judio???... que declare lo que quiera... el dinero hará lo que le convenga... jajajajjajaaa

CRIMINAL...

Lo que yo te dije es la REALIDAD que sabe hasta un indocumentado económico... vete tú a contarle que dicen que dijo que habia o hubo... jajajajaaa

Al dinero la PROPAGANDA se la suda... 

Pero vamos si a ti te vale... jajajjaaaaa... pero claro tú eres un pobre diablo y ellos mueven pasta, no hay color...


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Un sobreviviente de Kremenchuk: "La gente ignoró la alarma"*
"Salí del edificio dos minutos antes de la explosión". Yevhenia Semyonova tiene 38 años y hasta ayer era vendedora en una tienda de deportes en el centro comercial de *Kremenchuk*, *Ucrania*.

"Mis colegas que trabajaban en tiendas más grandes, como el supermercado, por ejemplo, tenían que esperar a que todos los clientes se fueran antes de que pudieran escapar", le dijo a _The Guardian_ . "Tuvimos suerte porque no había clientes en nuestra tienda cuando el la alarma se apagó".

"Al comienzo de la *guerra* todas las tiendas dejaron de funcionar durante las sirenas", continuó la mujer, "después de que comenzaron a ignorarlas, lamentablemente también sucedió ayer: muchas personas que conozco siguen desaparecidas".


----------



## workforfood (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo personalmente no me entero porque casi todos los he mandado al no-espacio.
> Y en cuanto sale alguno nuevo o resucitado lo desintegro.



Están desatados yo no entro mucho porque la guerra va a paso zombie leo a alguno y para resumen me leo el blog de @Zhukov, suficiente.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Stoltenberg asegura a Zelenski que líderes de OTAN reforzarán apoyo a Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha asegurado al presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, que la cumbre de la Alianza que comienza mañana en Madrid "intensificará" el apoyo a su país frente a la *agresión rusa* tanto a corto como a largo plazo.

"Hablé con el presidente *Zelenski* sobre la *guerra* de agresión de *Rusia*. En nuestra cumbre de la OTAN intensificaremos el apoyo a nuestro estrecho socio *Ucrania*, ahora y a largo plazo", indicó Stoltenberg a través de su perfil oficial en la red social Twitter.

"Los aliados de la OTAN están a su lado", añadió el político noruego a *Zelenski*, que participará en el encuentro de líderes por videoconferencia.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hoy está siendo un día especialmente duro para los ruskis 4 Almacenes de munición reventados y no sé cuántos más tanques y guarniciones el hilo proucra hoy es una fiesta.



No me digas ronaldo, cositas chulas again?


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No, aún no.
> 
> Estamos tranquilamente gozando en el lupanar de Flavia en Pompeya, pero el flujo piroclástico ya baja por la ladera.




El desastre es ahora, en eso te equivocas... luego las consecuencias inevitables del desastre, pues sí todavía la mayoría no las ve...

El presente marca el futuro... el pasado es hoy lo que vives...

Las medidas que hoy se adoptasen no cambiarían nada del hoy, pero sí del mañana... 

Es lo malo de los políticos quieren arreglar el presente y... eso es imposible... 

HOY es el desastre, MAÑANA las consecuencias...


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 330 niños muertos desde el 24 de Febrero.



como si te hubieran importado a tí los asesinados en estos años en donetsk y lugansk, escoria pingüinera


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Los niños muertos en Ucrania durante la guerra ya suman 341.*
Un total de 341 niños han muerto y más de 622 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *guerra*, el pasado 24 de febrero, según los últimos datos hechos públicos este martes por la Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania en su cuenta de Telegram, informa la agencia local Ukrinform.

"A 28 de junio de 2022, más de 963 niños en *Ucrania* se vieron afectados por la agresión armada rusa. Según los datos de los fiscales de menores, un total de 341 niños fueron asesinados y más de 622 heridos", señala el informe que publica Ukrinform.

Estos datos no son definitivos, ya que aún se realizan investigaciones en las áreas donde se producen hostilidades con las tropas rusas, en las que están temporalmente ocupadas y las que han sido liberadas.


----------



## Quantrell (28 Jun 2022)

Ostras. Ahora también los chinacos se ponen chulindris (sólo pongo el titular de El Mundo de hoy): 
*China intensifica la retórica contra la OTAN: "Si viene a por lana, saldrá trasquilada"*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Jun 2022)

Cierto, veremos que pasa, yo ya despues de las luchas y retrasos entre la industria Europea con el FCAS me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> No me digas ronaldo, cositas chulas again?



Mejor no te pases, no sea que te de un ictus, desde aquí se huelen los pañales de los rusos, ni a 80km del frente se está seguro.


----------



## golden graham (28 Jun 2022)

Quantrell dijo:


> Ostras. Ahora también los chinacos se ponen chulindris (sólo pongo el titular de El Mundo de hoy):
> *China intensifica la retórica contra la OTAN: "Si viene a por lana, saldrá trasquilada"*



jajaja son chinos de chamberi


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Dimensión económica del conflicto (el PRINCIPAL frente de guerra, híbrida):
> 
> ...




El derribo del avión ruso por parte de Turquía, que yo creo fue cosa de la OTAN y algún agente encubierto HA SIDO LA MAYOR cagada de la OTAN en toda su historia... eso y el posterior golpe militar que intentó deponer a Erdogan han sido y con mucho el culmen máximo del desastre...

A partir de ahí Erdogan, que ya no confiaba ni un poco en Europa y al Tio Sam medio lo tenía por aliado, pues... 

Y los acuerdos de igualdad en que se mantienen los rusos y los turcos son un ganar-ganar para ambos... a coste de????

Los rusos se han vuelto inmensamente pragmáticos... prefieren países potentes al lado y del mismo o inferior calibre que seguir aguantando a europeos soberbios y anglos encastillados en políticas de viejo corte...

La vieja economía de "occidente" frente a la pujanza del nuevo orden mundial... 

Turquía matará a la OTAN, cuando esté amortizada y no le quedan más de 10 años...


----------



## Gotthard (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver si lo entendemos... Biden está mirando por los suyos, o lo que es lo mismo por quienes en España representan sus INTERESES...
> 
> El ministerio de defensa tendría que disponer del doble de asignación y LOS MILITARES, que son mayormente quíen gestionan esos fondos recibirían su parte, ESPECIALMENTE si tenemos en consideración la INFLACIÓN resultante en la que vivimos...
> 
> ...



Real como la vida misma. Pero un español de bien debe soñar con que esto deje de ser la casa de putas que viene siendo desde que palmó Felipe II.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El desastre es ahora, en eso te equivocas... luego las consecuencias inevitables del desastre, pues sí todavía la mayoría no las ve...
> 
> El presente marca el futuro... el pasado es hoy lo que vives...
> 
> ...



Pues también es verdad. Tienes toda la razón.

Siesquenohacenicuarentayochohorasquesanterminaolasfiestasytodavíaestoyaturdío.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mejor no te pases, no sea que te de un ictus, desde aquí se huelen los pañales de los rusos, ni a 80km del frente se está seguro.



8o km? desde simferopol ?


----------



## terro6666 (28 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> 8o km? desde simferopol ?



No desde HIMARS .


----------



## vil. (28 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Real como la vida misma. Pero un español de bien debe soñar con que esto deje de ser la casa de putas que viene siendo desde que palmó Felipe II.



Pensar España es coger un pañuelo para tener dónde ocultar el llanto...

Quíen quiera saber España debería saber de OSO, MASTROSO Y CARCAÑOSO y... a partir de ahí mejor dejarlo correr, creo yo... es lo que hay...


Que siempre te saldrá un poco la vena y... pero...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Jun 2022)

Calentito lo traigo!

_SULLIVAN DICE QUE BIDEN EL MARTES ANUNCIARÁ UN MAYOR NÚMERO DE DESTRUCTORES CON BASE EN ESPAÑA

_


Plus:


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Calentito lo traigo!
> 
> _SULLIVAN DICE QUE BIDEN EL MARTES ANUNCIARÁ UN MAYOR NÚMERO DE DESTRUCTORES CON BASE EN ESPAÑA
> 
> ...



Rusia anuncia que apunta unos cuantos misiles nucelares más a España.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Es un "me he quedado con tu cara y se donde vives"


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es un "me he quedado con tu cara y se donde vives"



Parece que les mola el troleo a los rusos...


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

__





Sitrep Operation Z: Open Thread | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is





*El Grupo Wagner acaba de recibir el más alto título honorífico de la Federación Rusa: "Héroe de Rusia".

Como demuestran los hechos, hay varios mercenarios extranjeros luchando en Ucrania. 
Algunos han sido capturados y tres han sido condenados a muerte por los tribunales.*
_*
Sin embargo, ninguno, ni siquiera los diversos contingentes neonazis ucranianos (Azov, 
Pravy Sector, Aidar, Tornado) han alcanzado el nivel de organización y equipamiento 
del Grupo Wagner.
*_
*Tengan cuidado, están entrando en la zona crepuscular de la guerra asimétrica de Rusia...*


Spoiler: Continuar...



La PMC Wagner ha estado a cargo del frente Soledar en Lugansk, durante la última ofensiva de Severodonetsk/Lisichansk. Se abrieron paso en la carretera Artemivsk (Bakhmut)/Lisichansk, y ahora están en la primera línea de la próxima batalla en la línea Soledar/Seversk, que se espera que sea una picadora de carne, dados los preparativos de la UkroWehrmacht, que ha fortificado Artemivsk en otra zona "inexpugnable", como se suponía que era Zolote/Gorskoe.

La UkroWehrmacht retiró las tropas que pudo de la caldera de Zolote/Gorskoe a Artemivsk y Seversk, primero para salvarlas, y luego en preparación para el empuje de las fuerzas aliadas hacia el oeste a lo largo de la línea de Soledar/Seversk. Como ya he dicho, las tropas principales en este sector eran las PMC de Wagner, y seguirán siéndolo por el momento, con refuerzos de los cosacos/chechenos, una vez que se liberen de la limpieza de la caldera de Zolote/Gorskoe, casi terminada.

Estaba planeando publicar un artículo sobre la PMC de Wagner, y anoche leí lo que Wikipedia y los medios de comunicación occidentales tienen que decir sobre ellos, y decidí no hacerlo después de darme cuenta de que este grupo es parte de la guerra asimétrica de Rusia contra Occidente. Lo que pude deducir de todo lo que leí es que el grupo fue creado para existir en la zona crepuscular de Rusia, y allí permanece. Occidente no puede averiguar si son de propiedad privada, en cuyo caso serán mercenarios, una guardia pretoriana de Putin, o una rama del ejército secreto de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.

La verdad es que son un equivalente de los grupos operativos ejecutivos de la CIA, que permiten a Estados Unidos la necesaria "negación plausible" en operaciones especiales (de asesinato), sobre todo fuera de las fronteras de Estados Unidos. Los rusos decidieron jugar el juego de la CIA, y subieron la apuesta con la creación de un magnífico grupo, Wagner PMC, una mezcla de espionaje/inteligencia/operaciones militares que permite a Rusia la misma "negación plausible" que reclama EEUU. Tenemos que tener cuidado al comentar sobre temas que no conocemos realmente, y si hay algo que no sabemos en Rusia, es Wagner PMC. Ni siquiera los rusos lo saben.

De lo que sí estoy seguro es de que merecían ser condecorados con la medalla de "Héroe de Rusia" por su heroísmo en combate. Su lema, según los medios de comunicación occidentales, no es luchar por dinero, es luchar para ganar. Y ganar es lo que mejor saben hacer.



_*Estés donde estés, ten cuidado al comentar cosas que no conoces bien, porque, nadie sabe de Wagner. 
Son como la "Agencia de No-Ser", (NSA), inexistente.
*_
*Podríamos decir que son "la flor y nata", sus habilidades de combate se están demostrando en todo 
el Donbass, tanto que les han hecho merecedores de la medalla de "Héroe de Rusia", un alto honor 
ntre los militares rusos.*


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Situación en el frente del Donbass. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Jun 2022)

Ah, que además no cobras?


----------



## niraj (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es un "me he quedado con tu cara y se donde vives"



Y confirmo que no es un bulo del pájaro azul.

Del canal de Telegram de Roscosmos: t.me/roscosmos_gk/5469

Aunque el Rogozin siempre fue un poco trollete. Todavía recuerdo la felicitación de Navidad que mandó a la OTAN hace unos años, con unos cuantos militares, San Nicolás y Snegúrochka posando con un Topol. "¡Felicitamos al nuevo año a nuestros amigos de la OTAN!"


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, veremos que pasa, yo ya despues de las luchas y retrasos entre la industria Europea con el FCAS me espero cualquier cosa.



Que power point más chulo ... pero le faltan rayos laser y esas cosas ...


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es especulación mía... pero:
> 
> Te voy a decir una cosa atrevida, pero... en los próximos 25 años y si esto sigue así, EUROPA tendrá esencialmente una nueva conquista musulmana, esta vez no vendrá sólo por el sur, surgirá desde Turquía y apuntalada en población autóctona de los países europeos acabará conquistando europa y sin muchos problemas... Alemania de hecho ya es casi más turca que teutona...
> 
> ...



No pierda de vista Kosovo. Los Takfiris tienen bases allí al amparo de las bases yankees.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

_*Esperpento*: Género literario creado *por* Ramón del *Valle-Inclán*, escritor español *de* la generación del 98, en el que se deforma la realidad, recargando sus rasgos grotescos, sometiendo a una elaboración muy personal el lenguaje coloquial y desgarrado._


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El derribo del avión ruso por parte de Turquía, que yo creo fue cosa de la OTAN y algún agente encubierto HA SIDO LA MAYOR cagada de la OTAN en toda su historia... eso y el posterior golpe militar que intentó deponer a Erdogan han sido y con mucho el culmen máximo del desastre...
> 
> A partir de ahí Erdogan, que ya no confiaba ni un poco en Europa y al Tio Sam medio lo tenía por aliado, pues...
> 
> ...



Pienso igual. En el ejército del aire turco existían muchos elementos pro-OTAN que luego fueron extirpados. Quizá esa acción propició el entorno apropiado para que Erdogan no cayese en aquel golpe. Seguro que actuaron saltándose las directrices y eso provocaría que el SS turco los mirase con más atención, además del intercambio de informaciones con los rusos, a los que los turcos tuvieron que darles toda suerte de razones para que no se la liasen parda, y a lo mejor, los rusos les señalaron a unos cuantos implicados que sabían eran otaneros.

Todo mera especulación y tal.


----------



## ATDTn (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Situación en el frente del Donbass. Descripción gráfica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104679



Lo peor, que aun con imagen bastante gráfica y clara hay gente que no lo pilla.

“They wrote in the old days that it is sweet and fitting to die for one's country. But in modern war, *there is nothing sweet nor fitting in your dying.* *You will die like a dog for no good reason.*”
Hemingway


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> *En una guerra convencional, la Otan aplastaría a Rusia, de eso no hay dudas,* hasta el mismo Putin lo ha dado por entendido.
> El tema es que esa guerra nunca sucederá. Una guerra OTAN-Rusia seria nuclear. Y ahí Rusia es capaz de eliminarlos a todos los paises Otan.



Yo tengo muchísimas dudas acerca de esta afirmación. No hay más que películas y humo en gusalandia
En cualquier caso, esperemos que no lo veamos


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más

El Periódico
*La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*

Les hago una sugerencia para el programa


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> UNIENDO LOS PUNTOS
> 
> LLevo un buen rato tratando de unir los puntos. Parándome a reflexionar...que haría yo en esa situación.
> Imaginemos por un momento que esas existencias de petróleo que decían que quedaban para 30 años....nuevos estudios dicen que para 5 o 10 como mucho. Sin sustituto posible ....cuál sería el Plan...Y empecé a unir puntos...
> ...



Se te ha olvidado poner la 5: reducir la oferta artificialmente para que la inflación galopante haga su trabajo sobre el consumo. Que en realidad es la 1. De eso va exactamente todo esto, no penséis que de otra cosa.

PD. No han hecho "nuevos estudios". Que esto venía lo saben desde hace años. No sabían como meterle mano, que si la "democracia", que si los votos, que si tal y pascual, pero la pandemia les ha servido para aprender, fuera natural o no, eso es lo de menos a estas alturas. Nada ocurre en el tiempo por casualidad. Estaban deseando hacer esto, como demuestra el informe de la Rand Corporation que creo que es ya de 1998 ó 99 y explica todos los pasos que estamos viendo respecto a Rusia con pelos y señales.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...



Me han pasado info secreta que asegura que los ucras ¡llevarán un piano!


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Simplemente espera a que el FMI declare default y me cuentas de qué vale tu relato de potencia militar con población envejecida.



El FMI no puede declarar defaults esta para otras cosas, son los tribunales quien declaran un default.

https://www.ecb.europa.eu/pub/pdf/scpwps/ecb.wp2135.en.pdf ( Sovereign defaults in court)

"
...
Unlike corporations, governments cannot be liquidated and there is no supranational legal authority to enforce repayment. Since the 1970s, however, sovereign immunity has eroded and banks and specialized hedge funds have successfully sued defaulting countries in courts in the United States and the United Kingdom. 
...


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si Rusia ataca Lituania, la Otan responderá, sino esta muerta...
> Los rusos lo saben bien...no van a jugar a la ruleta con el holocausto nuclear, si atacan a Lituania es porque quieren morir matando



Cuidado con acorralar a un animal herido.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Hutzpah polaco. Al igual que la imposición unilateral de sanciones y el robo de activos rusos, no se necesitan repentinamente motivos legales. Ha llegado el momento de que Rusia exija una compensación por la congelación de sus activos y cuente los intereses por cada día de bloqueo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Polonia quiere una compensación de Gazprom por su decisión de interrumpir el suministro de gas.​​Como dijo Jacek Sasin, ministro de la República para el control de los activos del Estado, "no puede ser que este tipo de decisiones se tomen unilateralmente sin que estén fundamentadas en el contrato".​​







ТАСС


Официальный канал агентства ТАСС https://tass.ru Наши подкасты: @tass_podkasty Для связи: @tassmessage_bot Использование любых наших материалов запрещено без получения предварительного письменного разрешения. Чтобы его получить, пишите: manager@tass.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

La cosa esta mal para los rusos , aquí se ven las carreras de los prorotan para coger un coche y ser los primeros en llegar a Moscu.



Es curioso como se puede correr con un PRG-7 pero no con las armas occidentales, por eso las tiran en las cunetas, o las dejan en las trincheras. Son voluminosas y pesadas como ellas solas. Pensadas supongo para tener siempre vehiculos a tu disposición.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me han pasado info secreta que asegura que los ucras ¡llevarán un piano!



No puede faltar...


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

La cabeza de puente de nuestras tropas en Privolya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Reportado por los corresponsales de @anna_news desde la línea del frente en el Seversky Donets​​❗Exclusivo❗​​El ejército republicano han cruzado el río y avanzan hacia Privolie.​​Ya se ha establecido una cabeza de puente en el otro lado: el día anterior se ocupó un campamento de niños llamado Privolje.​​Más información en el informe @ThisisfactZ​​







ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News Реклама - @politmanagertg По всем остальным вопросам - @ANContact @anna_news




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Se ha confirmado oficialmente el ataque con misiles contra la fábrica Kredmash, cerca del centro comercial de Kremenchuk incendiado.

Al menos un misil impactó en Kredmash, dijo su director.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que el ataque tuvo como objetivo un depósito de municiones en la planta de Kredmash, tras lo cual el fuego se extendió al centro comercial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pemebe (28 Jun 2022)

Dudas sobre el bombardeo del Centro Comercial* ¿Alquien puede responder las preguntas?*

Usando cualquier motor de búsqueda, busca imágenes usando 'airstrike on the amstor shopping mall kremenchuk' (mejor filtrar los resultados a las últimas 24 horas o 7 días) Encontrarás no más de 10 imágenes básicas. La cantidad de imágenes por sí sola es totalmente inverosímil.

Tened en cuenta que todo el mundo tiene un teléfono móvil en esta época... *¿dónde están los 1000 compradores?* sólo se ven una decena de hombres fornidos la mitad de los cuales parecen los típicos neonazis. *¿dónde hay mujeres o niños o cualquier otro tipo de persona?

¿por qué el aparcamiento está vacío?* *¿se ve una sola ambulancia para trasladar a los muertos y heridos al hospital?* *¿por qué las (escasas) imágenes cubren esencialmente dos breves momentos en el tiempo? ... cuando el incendio estaba en su apogeo y luego ardiendo al día siguiente?

¿por qué sólo hay un vídeo en la red que curiosamente señala hacia el cielo tras un breve barrido de los supuestos supervivientes?* *Por qué no hay un solo reportero de ningún medio de comunicación entregando una cobertura minuto a minuto ... frente a toda la carnicería ... cargando ambulancias ... supervivientes conmocionados con cara de perplejidad, gente gritando, llorando & así, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Zelensky afirmó que se trataba de uno de los "actos terroristas más descarados de la historia de Europa"* ... mmm? en serio?

*Compara la cobertura de este "evento" con la de cualquier otro similar & creo que estarás de acuerdo en que algo no está bien.* *¿Puedes encontrar una sola prueba que apoye el titular de la BBC / MSM "centro comercial abarrotado golpeado por un ataque aéreo ruso, 13 muertos"?*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hemos repetido mil veces que Rusia son 30 ciudades y una infinidad de aldeas más deshabitadas que la Soria profunda. Destruyes 30 ciudades rusas y has desestructurado completamente el país (Moscú + S. Petersburgo son el 10% de la población).



Quienes lo dicen? Tus pagadores? A la muerda del ignore becario pagado hijo de puta


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no pueden utilizar armas occidentales - The Economic Times

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se han encontrado en una situación difícil en Donbás debido a su incapacidad para utilizar equipos militares occidentales, ha afirmado The Economic Times.

A las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas les resulta cada vez más difícil utilizar armas avanzadas. El ejército ucraniano cuenta con un número limitado de militares lo suficientemente capacitados para manejarlo. Los autores del artículo señalan que, debido a la falta de personal capacitado, algunos de los equipos son destruidos o confiscados por las tropas rusas. En particular, Kiev pierde un gran número de obuses estadounidenses M777 remolcados de 155 mm.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Cga (28 Jun 2022)

El conocido politólogo, experto militar y exjefe del servicio israelí "Nativ" Yakov Kedmi comentó a "Asuntos Militares" la probabilidad de que Kyiv cumpla su larga amenaza de destruir el puente de Crimea. Según el experto, tal amenaza es bastante real y no vale la pena considerarla como una simple intimidación infundada.

Otra cosa, como destaca el experto, es que un intento ucraniano de atacar el puente es poco probable que cause daños graves a esta instalación estratégica que, presumiblemente, está muy bien vigilada, cubierta y protegida.



> “Podrían intentar disparar. Pero con la defensa adecuada no van a poder causar daño”,considera Yakov Kedmi.



Señaló que después de un ataque de este tipo, independientemente del grado de daño al puente y el éxito del ataque, Ucrania muy probablemente podría esperar consecuencias militares y políticas muy graves. Yakov Kedmi sugirió que el ataque al puente de Crimea podría ser la razón del final abrupto de la operación especial rusa y la declaración oficial del estado de guerra a Ucrania.



> “El resultado podría ser una declaración de guerra a Ucrania”,dijo el experto.



Después de eso, como señala el politólogo, las tropas rusas infligirán devastadores ataques con misiles y bombas en todos los puntos de control y poder, probablemente incluida la oficina de Kyiv de Vladimir Zelensky en Bankova.

Además, según Yakov Kedmi, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF bien pueden destruir una serie de instalaciones clave de las principales infraestructuras ucranianas que el comando ruso no consideraba previamente como objetivos militares.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...



Humo y gestos propagandísticos everywhere ... Pero estan dedicados a los ciudadanos que como yo simplemente nos preocupa a donde nos lleva todo esto y nos estan diciendo que nosotros a ellos les importamos una mierda ... Por cierto estarán jackets on o jackets off .. Así estamos mientras que la recesión ya es inevitable y cada día se ve más en la calle, que peazos de hijos de puta y que poco les importamos que tienen la indecencia de organizar un sarao para memos en el Prado, para homenajearse por lo bien que lo estan haciendo. Son casta y no les importa admitirlo.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...



O la 4ª sinfonía de Bruckner, que es lo que Speer tenía convenido tocar con los músicos de la Filarmónica de Berlín como mensaje en clave para que todos entendieran que se había acabado el teatro, se echaba el telón y había que escapar de la ciudad cuanto antes. Cuando Hitler se suicidó, lo que sonó en el anuncio por la radio fue el tiempo lento de la 7ª, también de Bruckner.

Música tienen para elegir.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Las cámaras de seguridad captaron el momento de la explosión de ayer en Kremenchuk

El vídeo muestra el impacto en los talleres de la fábrica de maquinaria vial de Kremenchuk, no en el centro comercial. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pemebe (28 Jun 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano describe su vida cotidiana en guerra. Tenga en cuenta que se encuentra dentro de un jardín de infantia que se ha convertido en una base. Si es atacado por Rusia, será reportado como un bombardeo del jardín de infancia por los malvados rusos.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Noticias de última hora: Los "valientes *O*" han capturado a mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Lisichansk

Nuestras fuentes fiables han averiguado que el grupo "Brave" capturó a 12 mercenarios extranjeros que luchaban del lado de las AFU durante los combates por Lysychansk. Los mercenarios eran de diferentes países, y estos eran países bastante interesantes, lo que aparentemente explica el silencio de los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre este asunto.
Cabe señalar que, según la Convención de Ginebra, los mercenarios extranjeros no tienen derecho al estatuto de combatiente o de prisionero de guerra y se enfrentarán a un juicio. Al parecer, los nuevos mercenarios morirán, al igual que los británicos y marroquíes condenados a muerte anteriormente por el tribunal de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

Como tumbaron los rusos o los de lugansk el ultimo puente entre Severonetsk y lisichansk. Buena puenteria, y por aquí se discutia quien y como lo habia destruido. Los rusos y con artillería, el tiempo y tal....


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> O la 4ª sinfonía de Bruckner, que es lo que Speer tenía convenido tocar con los músicos de la Filarmónica de Berlín como mensaje en clave para que todos entendieran que se había acabado el teatro, se echaba el telón y había que escapar de la ciudad cuanto antes. Cuando Hitler se suicidó, lo que sonó en el anuncio por la radio fue el tiempo lento de la 7ª, también de Bruckner.
> 
> Música tienen para elegir.



Has estado rápido. No recordaba cuál era. 
Zanks


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La cabeza de puente de nuestras tropas en Privolya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues los que queden en Lisichanks ya estan tardado en correr ... Se cierra ahora por el norte la pinza y muchos problemas ... Da la sensación de que ya no hay reservas suficientes para tapar tantos agujeros ... Lo que no entiendo ni entendere es el empeño en mantener esas posiciones bastante indefendibles.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Humo y gestos propagandísticos everywhere ... Pero estan dedicados a los ciudadanos que como yo simplemente nos preocupa a donde nos lleva todo esto y nos estan diciendo que nosotros a ellos les importamos una mierda ... Por cierto estarán jackets on o jackets off .. Así estamos mientras que la recesión ya es inevitable y cada día se ve más en la calle, que peazos de hijos de puta y que poco les importamos que tienen la indecencia de organizar un sarao para memos en el Prado, para homenajearse por lo bien que lo estan haciendo. Son casta y no les importa admitirlo.



Es que occidente se ha convertido en eso, en un espectaculo, en un teatro con luces, pero cuando se cae el telón detras no hay nada solo es pura fantasía.
Cada vez se parece más al imperio Romano antes de caer frente a los barbaros.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El derribo del avión ruso por parte de Turquía, que yo creo fue cosa de la OTAN y algún agente encubierto HA SIDO LA MAYOR cagada de la OTAN en toda su historia... eso y el posterior golpe militar que intentó deponer a Erdogan han sido y con mucho el culmen máximo del desastre...
> 
> A partir de ahí Erdogan, que ya no confiaba ni un poco en Europa y al Tio Sam medio lo tenía por aliado, pues...
> 
> ...



Mientras tanto seguirá vendiendo drones a Ucrania para matar rusos. Y quejandose con parte de siria.


----------



## Besarionis (28 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Darwinia, ese país que antes se llamaba Lituania.



Yo diría que se le está poniendo cara de oblast.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues los que queden en Lisichanks ya estan tardado en correr ...



Literealmente corren que vuelan, requisan coches civiles etc... he colgado un video que es la hostia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (28 Jun 2022)

No puede con Ucrania rusia va poder con la otan. Hablamos de un país que no puede conquistar jarkov a 15 kilómetros de su frontera en 4 meses. Con los 400 aviones y drones de la otan el ejercito orco es destruido en 48 horas sin poner un soldado en tierra. Rusia no podría ni con Polonia


----------



## dabuti (28 Jun 2022)

Recordando...









El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que el centro comercial de Kremenchug estaba cerrado al público y se había ocupado por las tropas ucranianas para almacenar armas - Diario16


En el día de ayer, lunes 27 de junio, se reportó el impacto de un misil ruso contra el edificio de un centro comercial en Kremenchug. Desde el gobierno de




diario16.com


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Las AFU, incapaces de obligar a los militares contratados a luchar, engañan a los reservistas para que vayan al frente

Los militares contratados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania saben luchar y simplemente se niegan a ir a la muerte. Por eso es más fácil que los mandos engañen y envíen al frente a reservistas no preparados. Se les dice que simplemente se les envía a la trinchera, pero en realidad los combatientes ucranianos no entrenados y con sólo subfusiles se encuentran en la línea del frente en dirección a los ataques de los tanques rusos.

Tales unidades no pueden ofrecer ninguna resistencia seria a la ofensiva del grupo "*O* tvazhnykh". La mayoría de los combatientes no preparados mueren en la primera batalla. Los más afortunados tienen la suerte de ser capturados, donde nos cuentan la situación real en las unidades de las AFU. Esta información es muy diferente a la presentada por la propaganda ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

El Gobierno ruso aprueba la reforma administrativa y recorta unos 30.000 funcionarios - Primer Ministro Mishustin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Nuevos ataques con misiles en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk y Mykolaiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

El corresponsal militar Pegov informa que un tramo de la autopista Artemivsk-Lysychansk (aparentemente refiriéndose a la zona de Verkhnekamenka) y la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk han sido tomados bajo control. Pero aunque sigue existiendo la posibilidad de una retirada a través de Bilohorivka, es demasiado pronto para hablar de una caldera completa. Por ahora sigue siendo un cerco operativo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La cosa esta mal para los rusos , aquí se ven las carreras de los prorotan para coger un coche y ser los primeros en llegar a Moscu.
> 
> 
> 
> Es curioso como se puede correr con un PRG-7 pero no con las armas occidentales, por eso las tiran en las cunetas, o las dejan en las trincheras. Son voluminosas y pesadas como ellas solas. Pensadas supongo para tener siempre vehiculos a tu disposición.



Es una evacuación excelente, en éste tipo de maniobra los ucras son los nambar guan ahora mismo..


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Tras las afirmaciones de un virtual "default" por parte de la Federación Rusa, el dólar ha caído a 52 rublos por dólar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

El Primer Ministro escocés anunció que el referéndum sobre la separación de Escocia del Reino Unido tendrá lugar el 19 de octubre de 2023. Los resultados de las últimas elecciones parlamentarias en Escocia, en las que ganaron los separatistas locales, corroboran esta afirmación. La cuestión se pondrá en el centro: continuar la vida con los británicos o separarse completamente y obtener la soberanía.
Londres ya está diciendo que está en contra de dicho referéndum, temiendo que, a diferencia del último referéndum, esta vez los escoceses digan no a los británicos.

Escocia volverá a ser un país libre algún día.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los rusos nos están dejando un regalito en la puerta de la casa... y llevamos sin verlo desde hace ya unos añitos, siendo tan estúpidos que miramos a Rusia y a Moscú y ellos nos ponen caramelos... pero en la trastienda Rusia nos está inyectando a Turquía y NOSOTROS vivimos perdidos con el caramelo ruso...
> 
> Cuando esto acabe Rusia dejará de ser el problema de europa, de hecho Rusia en realidad es consciente de que Europa se ponga como se ponga o negocia o negocia o GUERRA... en todo caso en guerra o en paz, con acuerdos o sin ellos, Turquía es cada día más fuerte y cada día impone criterios propios a sus "aliados" y sigue creciendo creciendo y creciendo...
> 
> ...



Turquía tiene una inflación salvaje, y con respecto a Irán.... Son rivales históricos.... Hasta los Austrias españoles enviaron embajadores a los Safávidas persas para buscar una alianza contra el enemigo común.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Ha llegado el abuelo sin ninguna emoción, no se ha caido por las escaleras.
Ha ido el Rey con la retaco de la ministra de defensa a recibirle. Y se han ido rápido porque en 10 minutos llegaba Cerdogan y señora, y no tienen tanto glamour.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Turquía tiene una inflación salvaje, y con respecto a Irán.... Son rivales históricos.... Hasta los Austrias españoles enviaron embajadores a los Safávidas persas para buscar una alianza contra el enemigo común.



En Turquía están pasando cosas. Ha perdido el 25% de su PIB desde máximos y la moneda sigue inestable. No sé si es que tenían una burbuja enorme (bueno, esto sí, deuda itnwrna salvaje tienen) o han chocado contra el muro de la trampa de la renta media. Pero más vale que Cerdogan muera pronto, que esa pinta tiene, poruqe quizá se ha cargado el país.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El FMI no puede declarar defaults esta para otras cosas, son los tribunales quien declaran un default.
> 
> https://www.ecb.europa.eu/pub/pdf/scpwps/ecb.wp2135.en.pdf ( Sovereign defaults in court)
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*Esperpento*: Género literario creado *por* Ramón del *Valle-Inclán*, escritor español *de* la generación del 98, en el que se deforma la realidad, recargando sus rasgos grotescos, sometiendo a una elaboración muy personal el lenguaje coloquial y desgarrado._



El gran perro premia al perrito por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Turquía están pasando cosas. Ha perdido el 25% de su PIB desde máximos y la moneda sigue inestable. No sé si es que tenían una burbuja enorme o han chocado contra el muro de la trampa de la renta media. Pero más vale que Cerdogan muera pronto, que esa pinta tiene, poruqe quizá se ha cargado el país.



Es muy posible que cuando falte haya problemas. Lo de la inflación no es normal.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> tú no llegas a narizotas, te quedas en un simple circunpanchito con aspiraciones tirabuzónicas



Jajajaja, islamonazi y anormal.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Turquía tiene una inflación salvaje, y con respecto a Irán.... Son rivales históricos.... Hasta los Austrias españoles enviaron embajadores a los Safávidas persas para buscar una alianza contra el enemigo común.




Irán y Turquía serán rivales históricos pero en los últimos se han acercado bastante. Ambos paises tiene un enemigo común, los kurdos financiados por el Imperio. También junto con Rusia son garantes de las conversaciones de Astana respecto a Siria.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Las explosiones retumban en Dnipropetrovsk, se informa de que los objetivos han sido alcanzados
Los misiles de defensa aérea estallaron sobre la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## eltonelero (28 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Primer Ministro escocés anunció que el referéndum sobre la separación de Escocia del Reino Unido tendrá lugar el 19 de octubre de 2023. Los resultados de las últimas elecciones parlamentarias en Escocia, en las que ganaron los separatistas locales, corroboran esta afirmación. La cuestión se pondrá en el centro: continuar la vida con los británicos o separarse completamente y obtener la soberanía.
> Londres ya está diciendo que está en contra de dicho referéndum, temiendo que, a diferencia del último referéndum, esta vez los escoceses digan no a los británicos.
> 
> Escocia volverá a ser un país libre algún día.
> ...



Nunca he entendido lo de los referendums. 
Te sale no, repites, te vuelve a salir no, repites en x años, vuelve a salir no.... repites, asi hasta que haya un momento que las cosas no vaya bien y dices que te separas pero entonces ya no hay truñerendums de vuelta. 
Los referendums deberían ser una cosa de se hace una vez y si no sales lo que quieres se cierra el tema para siempre. En ambos sentidos.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es muy posible que cuando falte haya problemas. Lo de la inflación no es normal.



No es normal nada. El endeudamiento de familias y empresas o tener 0.75x PIb respecto a 2013. 
Turquía viene a ser la España de 1975 pero quizá demasiado militarizada y con aspiraciones excesivas sobre su entorno. Puede colapsar de un día para otro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

* Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ , con Lesmes a la cabeza*
Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa










*El escándalo se destapa a solo un día de celebrarse en España la cumbre de la OTAN, razón por la cual Lesmes no debería acudir ni siquiera como invitado a ninguno de los eventos oficiales si se tiene en cuenta que, él solo, aparece como beneficiario de 17 Millones de euros que son muy difíciles de justificar.*








Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com







> *Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES



> *Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL FERNANDEZ VALVERDE (CGPJ)



> *Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE GUILARTE GUTIERREZ



> *Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE *PANAMÁ*.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ALVARO CUESTA MARTINEZ (CGPJ)



> *José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO BALLESTERO PASCUAL (CGPJ)



> *Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT GERARDO MARTINEZ TRISTAN (CGPJ)



> *Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva* aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA



> *Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CLARA MARTINEZ DE CAREAGA GARCIA (CGPJ)



> *Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MARTINEZ MOYA (CGPJ)



> *Roser Bach Fabregó* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ROSER BACH FABREGO (CGPJ)



> *Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT NURIA DIAZ ABAD (CGPJ)



> *Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)



> *Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT WENCESLAO OLEA GODOY (CGPJ)



> *Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LLOMBART PEREZ (CGPJ)



> *Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT PILAR SEPULVEDA GARCIA DE LA TORRE (CGPJ)



> *María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez* aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA CONCEPCION SAEZ RODRIGUEZ (CGPJ)



> *Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MANUEL FERNANDEZ MARTINEZ CGPJ)



> *María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA VICTORIA CINTO LAPUENTE (CGPJ)



> *María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA DEL MAR CABREJAS GUIJARRO (CGPJ)



> *José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE MARIA MACIAS CASTAÑO (CGPJ)



> *María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA ANGELES CARMONA VERGARA (CGPJ)



> *José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE LUIS BENITO BENITEZ DE LUGO (CGPJ)​


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> No entiendo como a Moldavia la dejaron sin salida al mar, ves el mapa y parece que lo hicieron a joder



Jamás debió ser otra cosa que parte de Rumanía. Y la Transilvania otra cosa que parte de Hungría. Tienen buen follón montado en esa parte del mapa de Europa, el día que se líe, se lía.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Turquía están pasando cosas. Ha perdido el 25% de su PIB desde máximos y la moneda sigue inestable. No sé si es que tenían una burbuja enorme (bueno, esto sí, deuda itnwrna salvaje tienen) o han chocado contra el muro de la trampa de la renta media. Pero más vale que Cerdogan muera pronto, que esa pinta tiene, poruqe quizá se ha cargado el país.



Les mantendrán a base e imprresora lo que haga falta, el Bosforo y el Dardanelos permanecerá bajo control Otan a costa de loq eu sea.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tras las afirmaciones de un virtual "default" por parte de la Federación Rusa, el dólar ha caído a 52 rublos por dólar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso les pasa por mentirosos. Como China-India-Rusia se lo monten solo medio bien ya veremos lo que pasa con el dólar en el medio plazo.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Les mantendrán a base e imprresora lo que haga falta, el Bosforo y el Dardanelos permanecerá bajo control Otan a costa de loq eu sea.



Eso quieren,sí, pero es un crecimiento de enanos constante el que tiene USA por delante. Gasolina, elecciones de Noviembre, la guerra en Ucrania (donde el despliegue ya existente es mucho mayor de lo que dan a entender, edtan a tope con satelites, los Sentry casi caducados volando 24h, probablemente más de un ataque con drones realizado en realidad por militares americanos sobre el terreno disfrazados, miles de vuelos de transporte, a sbaer qué stocks de artillería y otros fungibles quedan ahora mismo) ... no sé si podrían con todo, la reinona mora quiere guerra en Argelia, Pakistán se va a desestabilizar por falta de trigo y Egipto previsiblemente también (y Marruecos).

El problema de un país en la situación de Turquía es de expectativas, dentro del mundo musulmán es rico pero su población aspira a más, y está teniendo menos constantemente. Podrá USA socorrer a tantos de sus hijos tontos sin dejarse pelos en la gatera?

En lo militar, por ejemplo, un país como ese aspira a constituir un caza 5G, a mantener una fuerza aérea enorme y modernizarla, a tener una Armada (pese a que tiene poquísimas aguas territoriales) con dos LHD clonados de nuestro JCI...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso quieren , si, pero es un crecimiento de enanos constante el que tiene USA por delante. Gasolina, elecciones de Noviembre, la guerra en Ucrania (donde el despliegue ya existente es mucho mayor de lo que dan a entender)... no sé si podrían con todo, la reinona mora quiere guerra en Argelia, Pakistán se va a desestabilizar por falta de trigo y Egipto previsiblemente también (y Marruecos).



Mismo pienso, necesitan gasofa fresca YA, literalmente.

Para mi que van a invadir Arabia Saudí el día menos pensado.


----------



## Strikelucky (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Cuidado con acorralar a un animal herido.



Lo dices por Ucrania?


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de los referendums.
> Te sale no, repites, te vuelve a salir no, repites en x años, vuelve a salir no.... repites, asi hasta que haya un momento que las cosas no vaya bien y dices que te separas pero entonces ya no hay truñerendums de vuelta.
> Los referendums deberían ser una cosa de se hace una vez y si no sales lo que quieres se cierra el tema para siempre. En ambos sentidos.



Es absurdo. O usas un modelo de iniciativa legal popular potente y llevas a consulta vinculante todas las decisiones importantes o eres un vulgar estafador.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Lo dices por Ucrania?



TODO RELACIONADO

YA SABEMOS POR QUE VAMOS A LA GUERRA O POR QUE TODO.


----------



## Expected (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sí que ha debido ser gorda la cagada de bombardear el centro comercial que los putinianos y prorusos habrán recibido órdenes de enmierdar las redes sociales y foros lo máximo posible para intentar evitar la discusión.



Han muerto más en un accidente de tráfico en Alabama este fin de semana, que los del centro comercial..O sea que de cagada gorda poco....eso si no nos enteramos luego que fue otra cosita ukraniana....que tanto les gusta hacer....con sus compatriotas.


----------



## Top5 (28 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de los referendums.
> Te sale no, repites, te vuelve a salir no, repites en x años, vuelve a salir no.... repites, asi hasta que haya un momento que las cosas no vaya bien y dices que te separas pero entonces ya no hay truñerendums de vuelta.
> Los referendums deberían ser una cosa de se hace una vez y si no sales lo que quieres se cierra el tema para siempre. En ambos sentidos.



A ver..., tienes parte de razón, pero recuerda una cosa...
Cuando se hizo el anterior referéndum desde Londres les dijeron a los escoceses que los echarían de la Unión Europeda de salir de Gran Bretaña.
Obviamente, con Gran Bretaña dentro de la Unión, Escocia nunca entraría...

Eran otras circunstancias completamente diferentes a las actuales...

Pero el caso es que Gran Bretaña hizo el Brexit y se pasaron por los huevos lo que opinasen los escoceses... Les tangaron en su puta cara al mejor estilo _pirata inglés de mierda_.

Mira, como el problema es inglés es mejor que les jodan. Los ingleses siempre han jodido a otros países con temas de secesión así...

Pues que tomen su propia medicina...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*EL CONSEJO GENERAL DE PODER JUDICIAL*

* TENDRIA SUS AHORROS GANDADOS CON EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTEN Y ARDUO TRABAJO

EN REPARTIDOS POR MEDIO CARIBE*























Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





12.2K views11:12
__
LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV Forwarded from ¡No! a la nueva normalidad (@No_Plandemia)


_*⚖*_* La “ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN Y EN DEFENSA DE LA ACCIÓN PÚBLICA”, 
la cual dirige el Juez Presencia no para y denuncia:

Imputados por fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales: *

1. Juaquin Elias Gadea. Magistrado
2. Dolores Delgado Garcia. Fiscal General
3. Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. Ex presidente del gobierno.

*Pillados con dinero en paraísos fiscales:*

1. Carlos Lesmes. Presidente Supremo. 17.000.000 €
2. Joaquín Elías Gadea. Magistrado. 1.100.000 €
3. Jesús Alonso Cristóbal. Fiscal. 700.000 €
4. Andrés Martínez Arrieta. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
5. Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar. Supremo. 1.500.000 €
6. Miguel Colmenero Menéndez. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
7. Andrés Palomo del Arco. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
8. Pablo Llarena Conde. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
9. Vicente Magro Servet. Supremo. 750.000 €
10. Susana Polo García. Supremo. 1.000.000 $
11. Carmen Lamela Díaz. Supremo. 1.200.000 €
12. Ángel Luis Hurtado. Supremo. 1.800.000 €

*Buzón denuncias: *ACODAP
*ℹ Fuente: *ACODAP
_*⏩*_ Sígueme: t.me/No_Plandemia​

11.1K views11:29


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*A REMAR GVARROS*
​


----------



## alfonbass (28 Jun 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Han muerto más en un accidente de tráfico en Alabama este fin de semana, que los del centro comercial..O sea que de cagada gorda poco....eso si no nos enteramos luego que fue otra cosita ukraniana....que tanto les gusta hacer....con sus compatriotas.



Sois un meme, "ez que, oye, k iguá ez coza de loh ukranianoh, eh, no noh precipitemoh..." Cuando ocurre al revés lo tenéis muy claro....
Qué cruz....gente que le suda la polla la vida de los demás, da igual que para matarles o para esclavizarles con unas condiciones que no han escogido....


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


>



Es la primera vez en la Historia Económica Mundial, que la moneda de un país en "default" y que no paga sus deudas (USA y UE dixit), se revaloriza un 3% vs euro y dolar, al día siguiente


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Tan pronto como Pavlovka "tronó", las fuerzas armadas ucranianas comenzaron otro acto del "ballet marlesiano" en la región de Kherson.
Esta vez "sus majestades" querían meterse en el saco de fuego al norte de Kherson - cerca de Zelenyi Gaya (recordemos que no hace mucho, al sur de Kherson, un rediseño de la línea del frente a nuestro favor - más cerca de Mykolaiv - se convirtió en una zramada).
Todo será poco más que previsible.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *EL CONSEJO GENERAL DE PODER JUDICIAL*
> 
> * TENDRIA SUS AHORROS GANDADOS CON EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTEN Y ARDUO TRABAJO
> 
> ...



BRVTAL.

Cuando los propios árbitros se pasan por el forro las reglas.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104744​



Muy listo no se te ve ¿no?


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jamás debió ser otra cosa que parte de Rumanía. Y la Transilvania otra cosa que parte de Hungría. Tienen buen follón montado en esa parte del mapa de Europa, el día que se líe, se lía.



Hungría fue desguazada tras la primera guerra mundial,. Perdió el 70% de su territorio en el tratado de Trianon como parte del bando perdedor.


----------



## MagicPep (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104744​




eso es como cuando una antigua pareja, despues de mas de 10 años sin verla, te dice que tiene una falta ...


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

El ejército ruso y las tropas del LNR asaltan Privolnoye

Los militantes ucranianos han creado fortificaciones defensivas a gran escala a lo largo del río Severskyi Donets, pero están literalmente arrugadas bajo el ataque de nuestras tropas, y se ven obligados a retirarse a Lisichansk. En las afueras de Privolnoye hay unidades nazis dispersas sin control general.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Jamás debió ser otra cosa que parte de Rumanía. Y la Transilvania otra cosa que parte de Hungría. Tienen buen follón montado en esa parte del mapa de Europa, el día que se líe, se lía.



Transilvania (Ardeal) fue siempre de mayoría rumana, y de hecho era la práctica totalidad de la provincia romana de Dacia.
Entiendo las simpatías por Hungría (y en parte las comparto… son un modelo de integración europea....) pero si hay un pueblo intruso en Europa son ellos después de sus parientes los turcos (que en Europa son justamente el elefante en la cacharrería).


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Les mantendrán a base e imprresora lo que haga falta, el Bosforo y el Dardanelos permanecerá bajo control Otan a costa de loq eu sea.



Estrategicamente son la España del este.... Turquía volará de forma autónoma lo que le dejen.... No nos hagamos líos. 
Y Constantinopla siempre ha estado y estará en el horizonte de Rusia. Aunque ahora se hayan hecho una suerte de Molotov Ribbentrop por las circunstancias.... A Turquía realmente nadie la quiere....


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mismo pienso, necesitan gasofa fresca YA, literalmente.
> 
> Para mi que van a invadir Arabia Saudí el día menos pensado.



Usarían alguna marioneta árabe o musulmana. Una invasión directa a los Santos Lugares provocaría un cataclismo en el mundo árabe y musulmán.
¿Quién fue el guardián de los Santos Lugares hasta 1918...?


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

No se, pero me da a mí que este puede ser el último verano de nuestras vidas antes de que pete todo.
Están buscando una guerra mundial a gran escala con Rusia, los EEUU no van a permitir perder la hegemonía global y se van a servir de Europa como campo de batalla utilizando a todo el continente para sus fines.
Y culpables la población europea por permitir esto.


----------



## ATDTn (28 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Muy listo no se te ve ¿no?



Sí.
Son una maravilla estos muchachos que tengo en el ignore.
Malos y tontos.
Estúpidos.
Dañan a los demás y a ellos mismos.

Deberían leer el tratado sobre la estupidez humana.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Las tropas rusas asaltan Lysychansk

En este momento hay una ofensiva en la propia ciudad. Se ve una columna de humo: la refinería de petróleo está en llamas en los suburbios.
/corresponsal de iz.ru Denis Kulaga









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kelden (28 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> A ver..., tienes parte de razón, pero recuerda una cosa...
> Cuando se hizo el anterior referéndum desde Londres les dijeron a los escoceses que los echarían de la Unión Europeda de salir de Gran Bretaña.
> Obviamente, con Gran Bretaña dentro de la Unión, Escocia nunca entraría...
> 
> ...



Será mejor el sistema español, talego incluido ....


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

El mundo está al borde de una catástrofe y estos hijos de puta fijándose en chorradas sin pies ni cabeza que no le importan a nadie.
No pueden ser tan imbéciles, estos mierdas forman parte de un plan para conducirnos a donde quieren las élites.


----------



## dabuti (28 Jun 2022)

Eurodiputado de IU
*Manu Pineda: “La OTAN es una maquinaria de guerra y de muerte que no ha tenido sentido nunca”*










Manu Pineda: "La OTAN es una maquinaria de guerra y de muerte que no ha tenido sentido nunca"


"Putin le ha hecho un gran regalo a la OTAN. Este era un escenario no solo deseado, sino incluso forzado por la OTAN. Han conseguido que se cumpla su profecía sobre la invasión de Ucrania, que tristemente ha generado la resurrección de la OTAN", dice el eurodiputado de IU y responsable de...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> BRVTAL.
> 
> Cuando los propios árbitros se pasan por el forro las reglas.



O como cuando un país la va de super way e invade a otro, bombardeando escuelas, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles, centros comerciales y cuando le liquidan 1/2 ejército que resulta ser una mierda amenazan al mundo libre con la bomba atómica.
Jajajaja unos genios que no saben la que les está por caer.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto, el "default" ha golpeado tan fuerte a Rusia que el dólar ya está en *51* y la "hora de la verdad" es inminente.
Cabe señalar que, durante el anterior impago real de 1998, el tipo de cambio del dólar se disparó tras el anuncio del impago. Pero ahora los tiempos son diferentes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

EL MUNDO DE FANTASÍA RUSA:

El secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que Ucrania podría terminar la guerra antes del final del día si depone las armas y capitula.

Peskov : "La parte ucraniana puede detener todo antes del final del día , se necesita una orden para que las unidades nacionalistas depongan las armas, una orden para que el ejército ucraniano deponga las armas . Todo puede terminar antes del final del día. El resto son los pensamientos del jefe del estado ucraniano .


----------



## Iskra (28 Jun 2022)

En Video : Artillería autopropulsada de Alemania es avistada en el este de Ucrania


La armadura pesada alemana no se ha desplegado en Ucrania para atacar a las fuerzas rusas desde la Operación Bagration, la ofensiva estratégica soviética de 1944 que expulsó a las fuerzas nazis del oeste de Ucrania para siempre y las llevó a Polonia. El reportero de Bild Paul Ronzheimer ha...




es.news-front.info




*En Video : Artillería autopropulsada de Alemania es avistada en el este de Ucrania*
28.06.2022 03:56
*





La armadura pesada alemana no se ha desplegado en Ucrania para atacar a las fuerzas rusas desde la Operación Bagration, la ofensiva estratégica soviética de 1944 que expulsó a las fuerzas nazis del oeste de Ucrania para siempre y las llevó a Polonia.*
El reportero de Bild Paul Ronzheimer ha filmado imágenes de un obús autopropulsado alemán Panzerhaubitze 2000 de 155 mm que opera en una «posición secreta» en el este de Ucrania.




> .
> Las imágenes mostraban el obús sentado en silencio en un denso follaje, con la descripción que lo acompaña explicando que “después de disparar, los soldados ucranianos cambian de posición para no ser atacados por los rusos que intentan cazar [las] armas occidentales modernas”.



Ronzheimer también tuiteó algunas fotografías del sistema, incluidos sus operadores, y un «saludo especial» estampado en el frente que decía «Bienvenido a Ucrania B ****» en los colores dorado y azul de la bandera ucraniana, con varias letras que aparecen haberse caído.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> EL MUNDO DE FANTASÍA RUSA:
> 
> El secretario de prensa del presidente de Rusia, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que Ucrania podría terminar la guerra antes del final del día si depone las armas y capitula.
> 
> Peskov : "La parte ucraniana puede detener todo antes del final del día , se necesita una orden para que las unidades nacionalistas depongan las armas, una orden para que el ejército ucraniano deponga las armas . Todo puede terminar antes del final del día. El resto son los pensamientos del jefe del estado ucraniano .



Esto significa claramente que es Ucrania la que decide por la suerte de Rusia, que quedó atrapada en su tren demencial y solo puede huir hacia adelante.
Negro futuro le espera.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (28 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Nunca he entendido lo de los referendums.
> Te sale no, repites, te vuelve a salir no, repites en x años, vuelve a salir no.... repites, asi hasta que haya un momento que las cosas no vaya bien y dices que te separas pero entonces ya no hay truñerendums de vuelta.
> Los referendums deberían ser una cosa de se hace una vez y si no sales lo que quieres se cierra el tema para siempre. En ambos sentidos.



El derecho a la autodeterminación es eterno


----------



## Iskra (28 Jun 2022)

La Fiscalía de Ucrania no pudo probar las acusaciones de la exdefensora del pueblo sobre violaciones atribuidas a militares rusos, reza un informe


De acuerdo con un artículo del medio Ukraínskaya Pravda, Liudmila Denísova reconoció que fue su propia hija, Aleksandra Kvitkó, quien le proporcionó la información.




diario-octubre.com




*La Fiscalía de Ucrania no pudo probar las acusaciones de la exdefensora del pueblo sobre violaciones atribuidas a militares rusos, reza un informe*


De acuerdo con un artículo del medio Ukraínskaya Pravda, Liudmila Denísova reconoció que fue su propia hija, Aleksandra Kvitkó, quien le proporcionó la información.


Liudmila Denísova fue destituida del cargo de defensora del pueblo de Ucrania el pasado 31 de mayo por la Rada Suprema —el Parlamento del país— por desconfianza. En aquel entonces, los legisladores abordaron la actividad de la entonces funcionaria y uno de los diputados, Pável Frolov, aseguró que Denísova “casi no ha cumplido con sus funciones” desde el inicio del conflicto, funciones que incluían la organización de corredores humanitarios o el intercambio de prisioneros, entre otras tareas.

Sin embargo, ese no fue el único motivo que empujó al Parlamento ucraniano a votar a favor de la destitución de la defensora del pueblo, ya que Denísova también fue acusada de centrar su trabajo con los medios de comunicación en ofrecerles “numerosos detalles de ‘crímenes sexuales cometidos de manera antinatural’ y ‘violaciones de niños’ en los territorios ocupados que no pudo confirmar con evidencias”.

*Las supuestas violaciones de menores*

Como defensora del pueblo, Denísova denunció en repetidas ocasiones presuntos casos de violencia sexual que según ella fueron cometidos por militares rusos contra menores ucranianos, algunos de ellos de solo meses de edad, delante de sus madres. La exfuncionaria sostenía que los rusos usaron varios objetos para cometer los crímenes sexuales, como una vela o una cucharilla.

Sus palabras despertaron el interés de *la Fiscalía de Ucrania*, que al parecer *no pudo probar la mayoría de las acusaciones de Denísova*. En abril, el organismo pudo confirmar solo un caso de maltrato a un niño, mientras que a mediados de junio la cifra aumentó a dos, reza un informe de Ukraínskaya Pravda publicado el 27 de junio.

Paralelamente, los funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley intentaron investigar por su cuenta las afirmaciones de la defensora del pueblo. “Revisaron todos los llamamientos a los médicos, declaraciones hechas a la Policía, informes de muerte, tratando de encontrar los casos que describió Denísova”, señala el medio, agregando que *“todo este trabajo fue en vano”*.

Los periodistas, a su vez, quisieron desarrollar las historias relatadas por la exfuncionaria, pero *no pudieron encontrar ninguna confirmación para sus publicaciones*. Ante ello, los medios de comunicación ucranianos firmaron entonces una petición colectiva, solicitando a Denísova elegir con cuidado sus palabras y *no distribuir información no verificada*.

*Información obtenida de su hija*

Los fiscales ucranianos decidieron citar a la exfuncionaria como testigo sobre los casos investigados, pero inicialmente Denísova no nombró a la fuente que le proporcionó la información sobre los supuestos crímenes. No obstante, durante el segundo interrogatorio reconoció que *fue su propia hija*, Aleksandra Kvitkó, quien le comunicó los datos.

Kvitkó se desempeñaba como psicóloga a cargo de una ‘línea directa psicológica’ que puso en funcionamiento su madre y que contaba con el apoyo de Unicef. Sin embargo, las fuentes que hablaron con el medio señalaron que la denominada *‘línea Kvitkó’* se diferenciaba de todas las demás líneas directas de la organización, sobre todo por la falta de transparencia.

Mientras que los operadores de las principales líneas telefónicas directas debían registrar todas las llamadas entrantes e informar sobre ellas a sus superiores para que pudieran pasarlas a las fuerzas del orden, el personal de la Defensoría del Pueblo *no sabía nada sobre el trabajo de Kvitkó*: “Quién y con qué frecuencia la llamaba, si estas llamadas fueron grabadas y qué asistencia se brindó a las víctimas”.

Algunos miembros del organismo incluso ponen en duda que los “psicólogos de Unicef”, que formalmente eran operadores ordinarios y supuestamente trabajaban en la ‘línea Kvitkó’, *fueran reales*. Además, el medio afirma, citando a fuentes, que ninguno de los delitos denunciados públicamente por Denísova y su hija fueron remitidos a la Policía, así como tampoco lo fueron los contactos de las supuestas víctimas.

*Explicó los casos “mientras tomaba el té”*

Aleksandra Kvitkó también fue interrogada por la Fiscalía ucraniana en diferentes ocasiones, en las que aseguró haber recibido en un mes y medio unas 1.040 llamadas, 450 de las cuales se referían a violaciones de menores. Tal información resultó ser falsa, ya que el registro oficial de las llamadas, obtenido por los fiscales, reveló que estas *fueron 92*.

La psicóloga no brindó detalles sobre la identidad de las personas que contactaron con ella, ni a qué médicos fueron derivadas. *“No hay nada que indique que estas víctimas existieron realmente”*, reza el informe. Según dijo la propia Kvitkó, compartió con su madre la información sobre los supuestos crímenes “mientras tomaba el té”. A su vez, la propia Denísova admitió en una conversación no oficial que estuvo contando estas historias porque quería una victoria para Ucrania.

Después de que las revelaciones salieran a la luz, tanto Denísova como Kvitkó se negaron a responder a los comentarios de Ukraínskaya Pravda. Según Kvitkó, eso se debe a que la investigación está en curso.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No se, pero me da a mí que este puede ser el último verano de nuestras vidas antes de que pete todo.
> Están buscando una guerra mundial a gran escala con Rusia, los EEUU no van a permitir perder la hegemonía global y se van a servir de Europa como campo de batalla utilizando a todo el continente para sus fines.
> Y culpables la población europea por permitir esto.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El derecho a la autodeterminación es eterno



Y una vez alcanzado desparece el derecho a revertir la situación.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mientras tanto, el "default" ha golpeado tan fuerte a Rusia que el dólar ya está en *51* y la "hora de la verdad" es inminente.
> Cabe señalar que, durante el anterior impago real de 1998, el tipo de cambio del dólar se disparó tras el anuncio del impago. Pero ahora los tiempos son diferentes.
> 
> 
> ...



Además del impago de mentira. Tenemos que les han tangado una pasta que es más que lo que les toca pagar en años. Pero sobre todo aquí algunos han pensado que es bueno "diversificar" las monedas y han puesto un buen pellizco en el rublo.

Tal y como va yo a esta bajada no le veo fin, lo mismo que plantan en el cambio de 2010. Ya se pueden poner a invertir en algo leñe y a bajar intereses que eso canta demasiado.

Es que además conforme más agusto bajan euro y dólar más necesidad hay de buscar otras monedas que no pierdan tanto. El problema es que cuanto más ganas más gana el rublo más ganas tiene "el otro" de invadirlo porque le lleva al guano por la vía rápida.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Lo que nos pidan, para eso estamos. Y si hace falta otro Guantánamo.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Aquí dejo una bonita postal de Rutzia para que entiendan de una puta vez la clase de ejército de mierda que tiene:


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Jun 2022)

Definitivamente se han vuelto todos completamente locos.
Quieren exterminar a la población, no tengo ya ninguna duda.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Europa cada vez más volcada con Ucrania, los esfuerzos propagandísticos han fallado estrepitosamente.

Solo hay que ver el hilo de ayer sobre el atentado, los 4 de siempre diciendo que era ataque de falsa bandera y un inmensa mayoría de personas, habituales y no habituales, condenando la barbarie rusa.


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> O como cuando un país la va de super way e invade a otro, bombardeando escuelas, hospitales, viviendas, parques infantiles, centros comerciales y cuando le liquidan 1/2 ejército que resulta ser una mierda amenazan al mundo libre con la bomba atómica.
> Jajajaja unos genios que no saben la que les está por caer.



Todavía estamos esperando la respuesta militar del supuesto ''mundo libre''. Enviar cuatro cacharros para regalárserlos a los rusos como que se queda corto no crees?

Me da que la cumbre de madrid son unas minivacaciones, van a degustar la cocina del gordo ese attentionwhore, y poco más. Olvídate de una respuesta contundente contra Rusia. Los otantontos siguen pensando que Rusia colapsará desde dentro por arte de magia, y la están cagando completamente.

Y estoy aún esperando que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la otan....hace 2 meses era inminente su entrada  Hasta que tito erdogan dijo que nanai, de hecho yo creo que esta cumbre es solo para tratar de convencerle.


----------



## ZARGON (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aquí dejo una bonita postal de Rutzia para que entiendan de una puta vez la clase de ejército de mierda que tiene:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104808



Mas o menos identico a Cuba.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre lo que las AFU harán después de la rendición de Lysychansk.
A modo de predicción.

1. Los restos de la agrupación se retirarán a la línea Seversk-Soldar.
2. Tras la pérdida de Seversk, es probable que defiendan en las líneas de Nikolaevka, Nikiforovka, Vasyukovka, Soledar, cubriendo la ruta Slavyansk-Artemovsk.
3. Tras la pérdida de Soledar y la retirada de las fuerzas rusas a la línea Slavyansk-Artemovsk, es probable que se retiren a Chasov Yar y luego a Konstantinovka.
4. La línea principal de defensa es la siguiente: Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Druzhkovka-Konstantinovka-Dzerzhinsk.
5. Para llevar a cabo estas acciones, es fundamental que las AFU impidan que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF avancen en dirección a Izyum y, más aún, que pierdan Barvenkovo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Europa cada vez más volcada con Ucrania, los esfuerzos propagandísticos han fallado estrepitosamente.
> 
> Solo hay que ver el hilo de ayer sobre el atentado, los 4 de siempre diciendo que era ataque de falsa bandera y un inmensa mayoría de personas, habituales y no habituales, condenando la barbarie rusa.



Jaja venga animate, en breve te invitaran a Moscu.

La mayoria de la gente pasa de los ucranianos, es más esta hasta los huevos porque esta subiendo todo por su guerra. Y esto no ha hecho más que empezar, tu pide a la gente que vaya para alla a luchar por "europa" veras que risa.
---------------

Parece que no piensan dejar que se atrincheren en Lisichank


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Aquí llega la venganza por la caída del gobierno de Petkov. Bulgaria expulsa a 70 diplomáticos y personal técnico de la embajada rusa.

Anteriormente, la banda del "búlgaro canadiense" Petkov acusó al embajador ruso y a Rusia de instigar a la oposición a votar contra el gobierno (aunque en realidad las razones del voto de censura son puramente internas y están relacionadas con el deterioro de la situación socioeconómica en Bulgaria). Y así siguió esa "venganza".

Por supuesto, Rusia también expulsará a unas cuantas docenas de diplomáticos búlgaros, si es que hay tantos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## saddhu (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

_"Dado que Rusia está librando una guerra injustificada, no provocada e ilegal contra Ucrania, pedimos a China que presione a Rusia para que cumpla inmediatamente la orden jurídicamente vinculante de la Corte Internacional de Justicia del 16 de marzo de 2022, siga las resoluciones de la Asamblea General de la ONU y ponga fin a su agresión militar, y retire inmediata e incondicionalmente sus tropas de Ucrania" (c) de la declaración de la cumbre del G7_

Una llamada un poco cómica, ya que:

1. La resolución de la Asamblea General de la ONU no es vinculante. EE.UU. no puede pasar nada por el CSNU debido a los vetos de Rusia y China.
2. Las decisiones de la CPI no son legalmente vinculantes para Rusia. Rusia no ha ratificado el estatuto de Roma (tampoco lo ha hecho Ucrania), por lo que la jurisdicción de la CPI no se aplica a Rusia.
3. China ya ha ignorado repetidamente estos llamamientos de Estados Unidos y sus satélites europeos.

En definitiva, intentan hacer la apuesta tradicional. Por supuesto, Rusia no detendrá la CPI y no retirará sus tropas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## ignorante (28 Jun 2022)

Como es evidente, yo no soy un bot.

O si lo fuera, tengo un nivel de inteligencia artificial del copón, para quotear noticias de otros medios contrarias a mi opinión.

En resumen, un mass mierda pidiendo entre líneas que se censure la "desinformación" de los que osamos sugerir que la OTAN y occidente son responsables del golpe de estado, guerra civil con 15000 muertos (800 niños) entre 2014 y 2021 y la posterior invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Bienvenidos a los lloros del occidente imperialista que se va al carajo, creyendo que podrá postergar su agonía tapándonos la boca:


---- mas mierda follows ---- ---- mas mierda follows ---- ---- mas mierda follows ----









Los contrarios a la OTAN acaparan la conversación digital en España


Los prorrusos recurren a bots para monopolizar la actividad en las redes.




www.lavanguardia.com






*Observatorio LLYC*
*La OTAN y la injerencia en la opinión pública*

Por Carlos Ruiz, Director Senior de Asuntos Públicos en LLYC, y Constantino Méndez, Senior Advisor en LLYC y ex secretario de Estado de Defensa

Solo uno de cada diez perfiles que intervienen en las redes sociales para hablar de la OTAN lo hace para manifestar su apoyo a esa organización. Esta es una de las conclusiones del Observatorio de la Conversación Social en España La Vanguardia-LLYC sobre el análisis de la conversación digital en las redes sobre la Alianza Atlántica.

El estudio muestra, además, que la actividad de la comunidad cuya opinión es favorable a la OTAN no solo es reducida sino también poco relevante. Estamos, pues, ante una conversación digital sesgada y crítica que no refleja la misma opinión que se obtiene en las encuestas que evalúan el apoyo de los ciudadanos a la pertenencia de España a la Alianza.

Este decalaje es sumamente importante porque sabemos que las redes sociales se han convertido en una fuente de información relevante para los ciudadanos, de hecho, la fuente principal para los menores de 25 años. De esa manera y en ausencia de otras voces, el tono y los mensajes mayoritariamente negativos que en esa conversación digital se vierten sobre el papel que cumple la OTAN, permean e interfieren en la configuración de las opiniones.

Este asunto merece la atención del Gobierno por cuanto hablamos de la seguridad y defensa nacionales y de nuestra relación con nuestros socios y aliados. Por supuesto también la propia OTAN debería procurar asegurarse una mayor presencia en las redes si quiere que los ciudadanos mejoren el nivel de conocimiento de su actividad y, de ese modo, incrementar el apoyo de la opinión pública.

Más preocupante aún son los datos que apuntan a una conversación artificial de la comunidad digital pro-rusa. Ciertamente, desde hace años se viene detectando la intervención de comunidades digitales orquestadas por grupos pro-rusos para interferir en los debates y en los procesos electorales de países de la OTAN. Pero este estudio, además, desvela su comportamiento y dinámica de actuación y pone nombres y apellidos a algunos de sus autores. El patrón de esa actividad responde a un intento de desestabilización social y político que precisa de toda la atención por parte del Estado.

Hace escasamente 6 meses, el Gobierno español aprobó la Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional. En ella consideraba como una amenaza a la seguridad las campañas de desinformación, cuyos elementos característicos eran “la voluntad de generar confusión y socavar la cohesión social; el uso coordinado de distintos medios para la creación y difusión de contenidos dirigidos a audiencias amplias; y la intención maliciosa con fines de desprestigio (...).

Por su potencial peligrosidad, cabe señalar las estrategias de desinformación de actores extranjeros, que desarrollan aparatos de propaganda con la intención de polarizar a la sociedad y minar su confianza en las instituciones”. En este caso, se dan todos los elementos que caracterizan una campaña de desinformación y como tal debería ser tratada también en el ámbito de la Alianza Atlántica, que lleva años desplegando una estrategia defensiva contra la propaganda rusa en sus países.

Las consecuencias de no acertar con las soluciones adecuadas en este ámbito de la desinformación, en el medio y largo plazo, pueden llegar a condicionar la opinión pública y reducir el nivel de apoyo social que el sistema de seguridad compartida con nuestros socios y aliados necesita. Un sistema que, tal y como valoran los ciudadanos, nos ha permitido una madurez democrática y un progreso del Estado del Bienestar como nunca antes habíamos vivido y que la propia Rusia trata de atacar a base de bots y ahora, además, con artillería pesada.


----------



## Argentium (28 Jun 2022)

*Un petrolero es detenido por los EEUU en su transito desde el puerto de Rusia a Nueva Orleans – WSJ*
17:14 || 28/06/2022


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todavía estamos esperando la respuesta militar del supuesto ''mundo libre''. Enviar cuatro cacharros para regalárserlos a los rusos como que se queda corto no crees?
> 
> Me da que la cumbre de madrid son unas minivacaciones, van a degustar la cocina del gordo ese attentionwhore, y poco más. Olvídate de una respuesta contundente contra Rusia. Los otantontos siguen pensando que Rusia colapsará desde dentro por arte de magia, y la están cagando completamente.
> 
> Y estoy aún esperando que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la otan....hace 2 meses era inminente su entrada  Hasta que tito erdogan dijo que nanai, de hecho yo creo que esta cumbre es solo para tratar de convencerle.



Erdogán, si terminó sus excursiones para combatir kurdos, empezará con sus cuitas con Grecia y empezaremos un bis de negociaciones y de extorsiones... y si acaba alguna vez, Erdogán dirá que está muy cansado con tanta geopolítica y que el quiere mantener sus relaciones con Rusia, que esa no es su guerra y que con que se ponga de perfil ya les basta. Que el está para negociar entre bandos.

Y sin ejército otomano ¿en que queda la OTAN?

Y bueno, eso contando que en Israel no hayan empezado a pepinazo limpio con Irán, que calculo que no porque para eso los iraníes tienen un sexto sentido de tirar, tirar hasta que parece que se rompe y entonces recogemos un poco el carrete. Quiero creer que se saben bien como va el cuento y más que enredar todo lo que puedan no harán.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todavía estamos esperando la respuesta militar del supuesto ''mundo libre''. Enviar cuatro cacharros para regalárserlos a los rusos como que se queda corto no crees?
> 
> Me da que la cumbre de madrid son unas minivacaciones, van a degustar la cocina del gordo ese attentionwhore, y poco más. Olvídate de una respuesta contundente contra Rusia. Los otantontos siguen pensando que Rusia colapsará desde dentro por arte de magia, y la están cagando completamente.
> 
> Y estoy aún esperando que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la otan....hace 2 meses era inminente su entrada  Hasta que tito erdogan dijo que nanai, de hecho yo creo que esta cumbre es solo para tratar de convencerle.



Será que veo todo diferente porque simplemente no se me pierde nada ahí.
Tal vez aún no te contaron que 35000 rusos han sido dados de baja y su economía está destrozada sin posibilidad de recuperación porque irá a peor lo que te hace ver una Rusia que nunca existió. Las empresas de Occidente se escapan de ese estercolero mongolistaní no por una cuestión moral sino porque ya no hay negocio ahí.

O acaso crees que se la van a llevar de arriba?


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Las autoridades de la LPR informan que los grupos de asalto ya se encuentran en las profundidades de Lisichansk y combaten en las cercanías del estadio Shakhtar. Se cruzo el río en Shepilovo y se están produciendo enfrentamientos tanto en Maloriazantsevo como en la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas o menos identico a Cuba.



si, igualito como en las barriadas gitanas de las afueras de Madrid


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Será que veo todo diferente porque simplemente no se me pierde nada ahí.
> Tal vez aún no te contaron que 35000 rusos han sido dados de baja y su economía está destrozada sin posibilidad de recuperación porque irá a peor lo que te hace ver una Rusia que nunca existió. Las empresas de Occidente se escapan de ese estercolero mongolistaní no por una cuestión moral sino porque ya no hay negocio ahí.
> 
> O acaso crees que se la van a llevar de arriba?



Yo hasta que no vea a millones de refugiados rusos hambrientos pidiendo entrar en la frontera europea o china, no me creo nada de ese supuesto colapso económico ruso.

A mí también me suda la polla el futuro de Rusia y los rusos, pero no me pierde el odio irracional hacia Putin como os pasa a muchos proOtan.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Pero si está llorando el japuta.

¿Qué van a hacer si Ucrania ataca Crimea? ¿Invadirla 2 veces?


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

⚡El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa por segundo día consecutivo que las tropas rusas están mejorando su posición táctica en el área de la ciudad de Balakliya (región de Jarkov).

Como se indica en los informes la ofensiva tiene lugar en las zonas de las poblaciones de Zaliman, Dovgalevka y Yavorskoye. Cabe señalar que desde principios de abril los principales esfuerzos en la zona de Balakleya por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se han concentrado en defender las líneas ocupadas.

Aparentemente la transición a operaciones ofensivas indica que las tropas rusas han restaurado sus capacidades de combate. Al mismo tiempo el gran grupo ucraniano que se encontraba en esta zona, disminuyó en número y fuerza notablemente debido a la transferencia de unidades a otras áreas, así como a grandes pérdidas entre el personal.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Definitivamente se han vuelto todos completamente locos.
> Quieren exterminar a la población, no tengo ya ninguna duda.




Hace, yo que sé, 4 meses a un nórdico por muy militar que sea, nunca le habrías oído hablar en esos términos. Para esta gente, el ejército tenía que estar porque bueno, por si las moscas, y más como una ONG armada. Ya se vió con los noruegos que estrellaron una fragata de 800 millones, fabricada en España, contra un petrolero, porque la mayoría de la tripulación estaba en los camarotes durmiento y tenían a una novata en prácticas al timón. 

Ahora están en un plan, agárrame el cubata que me vengo arriba. A ver si el invierno, con el frío, apacigua los ánimos, que como venga algo crudo, nos vamos a reir un rato.


----------



## Saturnin (28 Jun 2022)

*La periodista alemana Alina Lipp podría enfrentar una condena de 3 años de prisión. La Fiscalía de Alemania ha considerado como delito su simpatía por la causa rusa; al calificar como genocidio lo llevado a cabo por las fuerzas nazis ucranianas en Donbás.*

*Sus reportajes los hacía desde la región oriental de Donbás en Ucrania.

El gobierno alemán de Olaf Scholz cerró sus cuentas bancarias; así como las de su padre, esto con el fin de que no tenga financiación que le permita informar a la población alemana, sobre lo que ocurre en Donbás, sin la retórica antirrusa. *

*Con esto se demuestra que no existe libertad de información en la llamada Europa democrática.*



*Alina Lipp









Justicia alemana asedia a periodista Alina Lipp por cobertura en Ucrania


La periodista alemana Alina Lipp, se enfrenta a una fuerte sanción económica, y a una pena de tres años de prisión en Alemania.




venezuela-news.com













Una periodista alemana se enfrenta a 3 años de cárcel por informar desde el otro lado de la guerra


La periodista alemana Alina Lipp ha dicho que se enfrenta a tres años de prisión en su país de origen



insurgente.org




*


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso declaró que ayer aviones de ataque ucranianos que intentaban atacar posiciones rusas fueron derribados en la zona de Nikolaevsky en el área de Pervomaisky. 3 aviones de ataque Su-25 fueron derribados junto con otro helicóptero Mi-8.

También vale la pena señalar que como resultado de los ataques masivos contra Nikolaev, la sede de la brigada 79 fue destruida.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> O la 4ª sinfonía de Bruckner, que es lo que Speer tenía convenido tocar con los músicos de la Filarmónica de Berlín como mensaje en clave para que todos entendieran que se había acabado el teatro, se echaba el telón y había que escapar de la ciudad cuanto antes. Cuando Hitler se suicidó, lo que sonó en el anuncio por la radio fue el tiempo lento de la 7ª, también de Bruckner.



tras la rendición de paulus en stalingrado 

_Durante tres días, todas las radios del Reich habían dejado de emitir y no ponían sino música fúnebre. «Lo peor era Bruckner. La séptima. Una vez tras otra. No había forma de librarse. Creí que me iba a volver loco»._

Las benévolas
Jonathan Littell


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Para mear y no echar ni mijita:


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Además del impago de mentira. Tenemos que les han tangado una pasta que es más que lo que les toca pagar en años. Pero sobre todo aquí algunos han pensado que es bueno "diversificar" las monedas y han puesto un buen pellizco en el rublo.
> 
> Tal y como va yo a esta bajada no le veo fin, lo mismo que plantan en el cambio de 2010. Ya se pueden poner a invertir en algo leñe y a bajar intereses que eso canta demasiado.
> 
> Es que además conforme más agusto bajan euro y dólar más necesidad hay de buscar otras monedas que no pierdan tanto. El problema es que cuanto más ganas más gana el rublo más ganas tiene "el otro" de invadirlo porque le lleva al guano por la vía rápida.



Lo de los fondos bloqueados es un as en la manga que sacaran cuando les interese.

Si de verdad los necesitaran pero ya, solo habrían tenido que decir:

O los desbloqueais o ni un gramo ni de uranio, ni titanio, ni tierras raras, ni gas,..........

Y pierden el culo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la LPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa controlan el 30% del territorio de Lisichansk - Embajador de la República en la Federación Rusa


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

Ya lo había destacado hace unas horas, pero en MoA también lo destaca:

_*Mientras tanto, la Casa Blanca se prepara para retirarse de Ucrania. La CNN titula:*_
*Los funcionarios de Biden dudan en privado de que Ucrania pueda recuperar todo su territorio*









Biden officials privately doubt that Ukraine can win back all of its territory


White House officials are losing confidence that Ukraine will ever be able to take back all of the land it has lost to Russia over the past four months of war, US officials told CNN, even with the heavier and more sophisticated weaponry the US and its allies plan to send.




edition.cnn.com





En definitiva: *que Ucrania no recuperará ningún territorio que los rusos no quieran que recupere. *
_*No está en condiciones de hacerlo militarmente ni mediante negociaciones. Simplemente tendrá 
que aceptar la derrota y renunciar al este y al sur y aceptar la pérdida de la fuente del 70-80% 
de su antiguo PIB.
*_
*Todo esto era completamente previsible desde el primer día de la guerra.*


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo hasta que no vea a millones de refugiados rusos hambrientos pidiendo entrar en la frontera europea o china, no me creo nada de ese supuesto colapso económico ruso.
> 
> A mí también me suda la polla el futuro de Rusia y los rusos, pero no me pierde el odio irracional hacia Putin como os pasa a muchos proOtan.



No lo verás porque lo que había de potable ya se fué. Ahora quedan los viejos y los mansos.
Con respecto a Putin ya dije que me caía bien, pero se le fue la olla. 
A veces pasa en países bananeros con líderes fuertes. Pasa que se psicotizan -recuerda esa mesa de 15 metros y el tipo haciendo el Churchill de Asia- y pierde el contacto con la realidad, sumado a que el entorno le imprime un periódico distorsionado cuya consecuencia fue creer que en una semana se quedaba con otro país así de fácil. 
Todo está a la vista. Eso de bombardear edificios hospitales viviendas parques infantiles y centros comerciales no va conmigo. No es una cuestión de odio


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Lo de los fondos bloqueados es un as en la manga que sacaran cuando les interese.
> 
> Si de verdad los necesitaran pero ya, solo habrían tenido que decir:
> 
> ...



Están pensando en incautarlos, aviso. No se conforman con bloquear, ayer colgué noticia de que de éso hablaban.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de usar armas occidentales- The Economic Times

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentran en una situación difícil en el Donbas debido a su incapacidad para utilizar equipos militares occidentales, escribe el periódico.

Cada vez es más difícil para las Fuerzas Armadas utilizar armas avanzadas. El ejército ucraniano tiene un número limitado de personal militar calificado para manejarlo. Los autores del artículo señalan que debido a la falta de personal capacitado, parte del equipo es destruido o capturado por las tropas rusas. En particular, Kyiv está perdiendo una gran cantidad de obuses estadounidenses M777 de 155 mm.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

⚡Voenkor Pegov informa que una parte de la carretera Artemovsk-Lisichansk (aparentemente significa una sección en la región de Verkhnekamenka) y la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk han sido tomadas bajo control. Pero como sigue existiendo la posibilidad de retirarse a través de Belogorovka es demasiado pronto para hablar de un caldero.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es normal nada. El endeudamiento de familias y empresas o tener 0.75x PIb respecto a 2013.
> Turquía viene a ser la España de 1975 pero quizá demasiado militarizada y con aspiraciones excesivas sobre su entorno. Puede colapsar de un día para otro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104747



Turquía está muy poco entrampada comparada con la mayoría de naciones:


----------



## Ramonmo (28 Jun 2022)

Perdona ¿la chica de tu firma?

La del yoga.

Sin ella te juegas el hijnore.


----------



## dabuti (28 Jun 2022)

La CNN reconociendo que Rusia está ya imparable.









ANÁLISIS | Cambia la marea en la guerra de Ucrania mientras Rusia avanza en el este


Podría decirse que las fuerzas rusas están pasando por su mejor momento desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania hace cuatro meses.




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Turquía están pasando cosas. Ha perdido el 25% de su PIB desde máximos y la moneda sigue inestable. No sé si es que tenían una burbuja enorme (bueno, esto sí, deuda itnwrna salvaje tienen) o han chocado contra el muro de la trampa de la renta media. Pero más vale que Cerdogan muera pronto, que esa pinta tiene, poruqe quizá se ha cargado el país.



Debe ser porque Erdogan está aplicando una política económica que él mismo definió como "guiada por el islam", que básicamente consiste en recortar los tipos de interés para cumplir con los preceptos de la sharia sobre la "usura"....según parece todos los problemas económicos vienen de aquí y la cosa va a seguir así porque Erdogan como buen fanático religioso no se va a bajar del burro...la razón la tiene él porque está inspirado por Alá y los demás están equivocados. 

Erdogan provoca más catástrofe en la lira: proseguirá con los recortes de tipos


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Dudas sobre el bombardeo del Centro Comercial* ¿Alquien puede responder las preguntas?*
> 
> Usando cualquier motor de búsqueda, busca imágenes usando 'airstrike on the amstor shopping mall kremenchuk' (mejor filtrar los resultados a las últimas 24 horas o 7 días) Encontrarás no más de 10 imágenes básicas. La cantidad de imágenes por sí sola es totalmente inverosímil.
> 
> ...



Ese centro comercial no estaba en funcionamiento. Fin del asunto. Los muertos y heridos serán personal de mantenimiento o semejante, si es que no son todos trabajadores del depósito de municiones objetivo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hungría fue desguazada tras la primera guerra mundial,. Perdió el 70% de su territorio en el tratado de Trianon como parte del bando perdedor.



Así es. Rumanía es otro país frankenstein, como Ucrania en los límites actuales (de antes de la guerra quiero decir).


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es un "me he quedado con tu cara y se donde vives"




Pues ya sabemos dónde irán las primeras Felicitaciones rusas en caso de gran escalada. De momento nada en España ¿alivio?


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Jun 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El derecho a la autodeterminación es eterno



bueno, tuvo su momentito con las descolonizaciones pero invocarlo a estas alturas es ridículo y esperpéntico. más todavía si lo vistes de mona referendulera.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Así es. Rumanía es otro país frankenstein, como Ucrania en los límites actuales (de antes de la guerra quiero decir).



ni rumanía ni ucrania le llegan a la suela de los zapatos como países frankenstein a alemania o italia.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hace, yo que sé, 4 meses a un nórdico por muy militar que sea, nunca le habrías oído hablar en esos términos. Para esta gente, el ejército tenía que estar porque bueno, por si las moscas, y más como una ONG armada. Ya se vió con los noruegos que estrellaron una fragata de 800 millones, fabricada en España, contra un petrolero, porque la mayoría de la tripulación estaba en los camarotes durmiento y tenían a una novata en prácticas al timón.
> 
> Ahora están en un plan, agárrame el cubata que me vengo arriba. A ver si el invierno, con el frío, apacigua los ánimos, que como venga algo crudo, nos vamos a reir un rato.



Se ha mandado la razón a paseo y pasa lo que pasa. 
Gente con mentalidad de quince años, emocional y acostumbrada a sesudos debates en Twitter....


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Transilvania (Ardeal) fue siempre de mayoría rumana, y de hecho era la práctica totalidad de la provincia romana de Dacia.
> Entiendo las simpatías por Hungría (y en parte las comparto… son un modelo de integración europea....) pero si hay un pueblo intruso en Europa son ellos después de sus parientes los turcos (que en Europa son justamente el elefante en la cacharrería).



No toda Rumanía.

Proporción de Magiares en 1910:







Otro mapa. Depende del que mires te sale más o menos trozo con mayoría magiar:







Rumanía en principio es la unión de Valaquia y la Moldavia histórica, que excede a la actual que es un pastiche también. Buena parte de la Transilvania y las regiones al N del delta del Danubio les cayeron de regalo "por la cara". Luego el nacionalismo, como siempre, hace de las suyas: dame unas fronteras que ya me encargo yo de homogeneizar lo que hay dentro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Volyn, el héroe de Azovstal nos abre las puertas de su celda y nos cuenta incluso cómo se ha echado novia.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ese centro comercial no estaba en funcionamiento. Fin del asunto. Los muertos y heridos serán personal de mantenimiento o semejante, si es que no son todos trabajadores del depósito de municiones objetivo.



Es que ya no llegan ni a falsa bandera....


----------



## Plutarko (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es un "me he quedado con tu cara y se donde vives"



Algo está mal ahí, por que la primera foto del Tweet es del ifema, uno de los sitios de Reunión de la cumbre. El resto no he mirado excepto la del pentágono que es muy evidente.
Por otra parte poner esas fotos no tiene nada especial ni secreto, pura publicidad y acojone para la plebe. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*Esperpento*: Género literario creado *por* Ramón del *Valle-Inclán*, escritor español *de* la generación del 98, en el que se deforma la realidad, recargando sus rasgos grotescos, sometiendo a una elaboración muy personal el lenguaje coloquial y desgarrado._




Esto tiene que ser un troleo. No me lo creo. Espera....

¡¡¡ ES VERDAD !!!!!!!

Goya removiéndose en su tumba.
A los límites de gusanismo que hemos llegado


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ni rumanía ni ucrania le llegan a la suela de los zapatos como países frankenstein a alemania o italia.



Con la diferencia de que la etnollingüistica es más homogénea. De hecho se basaron en ello para "crear" esas dos "naciones" en el XIX, levantando la veda de los nacionalismos agresivos que nos llevaron a las dos guerras. No es lo mismo las variantes del italiano, por ejemplo, que lenguas que pertenecen incluso a familias completamente distintas (Rumano/Húngaro). Cuando hay una cadena de montañas segregante de lado a lado en medio de un país, algo raro ha pasado en la historia.







La frontera oeste, con Hungría y Serbia, que parte en dos la llamada "llanura húngara", es una frontera sin ningún apoyo topográfico. El reino histórico de Hungría abarcaba toda la Transilvania hasta la linea de cumbres del arco completo de los Cárpatos. Yo veo mucho paralelismo entre todos estos países "carpatianos" y lo que pasa en Ucrania.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Definitivamente se han vuelto todos completamente locos.
> Quieren exterminar a la población, no tengo ya ninguna duda.



Estamos como los años previos a 1914. La segunda paz armada.
Ese ardor guerrero tiene algo de transfondo, algo que nos va a costar sangre.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Jun 2022)

ya estan los juguetitos sin control (hay otra noticia similar en dos paises más) desde ukrania, ya solo falta que alguien salga muerto o herido








Guardaba un cohete antitanque bajo la cama


La Policía Nacional ha neutralizado un artefacto explosivo aparecido en un inmueble de Velhoco (La Palma) cuando sus propietarios, herederos del mismo, lo encontraron haciendo limpieza



www.abc.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104839
> 
> 
> Volyn, el héroe de Azovstal nos abre las puertas de su celda y nos cuenta incluso cómo se ha echado novia.



querras decir novio? que wapo no? le habra dejado el ojete como una flor


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

⚡ Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania (28 de junio de 2022)

◽ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan con la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

◽ La acción conjunta exitosa de las tropas rusas, las unidades de la milicia popular de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk causan pérdidas críticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU).

◽ Los ataques lanzados por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra una base del grupo nazi Azov ubicada en Kharkov y de uno de los batallones de la 92.a Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada desplegados cerca de Pokotilovka (región de Kharkov) han resultado en la eliminación de más de 100 militares ucranianos, mercenarios extranjeros y más. a 15 vehículos blindados y de motor.

◽ El bajo nivel de formación de los ciudadanos ucranianos movilizados por estar involucrados en operaciones y mercenarios extranjeros provoca cada vez más fuego amigo.

◽ Reclutas que venían a reponer el personal del Batallón 97 de la Brigada de Infantería 60 sufrieron un ataque con morteros de sus unidades.

◽ Una situación similar se presentó en la Brigada Mecanizada 28 de las AFU donde mercenarios extranjeros lanzaron un ataque con fuego contra un grupo de reconocimiento de la referida unidad. Este ataque ha resultado en la pérdida de 4 militares muertos y 3 heridos.

◽ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan lanzando ataques contra instalaciones militares ubicadas en Ucrania.

El 27 de junio, en Kremenchug (región de Poltava), las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque aéreo de alta precisión contra hangares con armamento y municiones entregados por EE. UU. y países europeos en la planta de maquinaria vial de Kremenchug.

El ataque de alta precisión ha resultado en la neutralización de armamento y municiones fabricados en Occidente concentrados en el área de almacenamiento para ser entregados al grupo de tropas ucranianas en Donbass.

▫ La detonación de la munición almacenada provocó un incendio en un centro comercial fuera de funcionamiento junto a las instalaciones de la planta.

Además, las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas han destruido 2 puestos de mando cerca de Spornoye (República Popular de Donetsk), personal de AFU y equipo militar en 28 áreas hacia Lugansk y Donetsk.

Dentro de la guerra de contrabatería, los ataques de alta precisión lanzados por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han resultado en la neutralización de 4 pelotones ucranianos armados con sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes múltiples Grad (MRLS) cerca de Leninskoye, Selidovo y Dzerzhinsk que habían estado bombardeando los asentamientos de Donetsk. República Popular, así como 2 pelotones de artillería cerca de Kirovo (República Popular de Donetsk) y Zaychevskoye (región de Nikoláyev).

Se han neutralizado 24 puestos de mando, unidades de artillería y morteros en 58 áreas, así como mano de obra y equipo militar en 304 áreas.

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado 3 aviones Su-25 y 1 helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca de Pervomayskoye (región de Nikoláyev).
9 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos han sido destruidos cerca de Dibrovnoye, Shevchenkovo, Dementiyevka, Dmitrovka (región de Jarkov), Yelenovka, Luganskoye, Troitskoye (República Popular de Donetsk), Loskutovka (República Popular de Lugansk).

◽ 7 misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U han sido interceptados cerca de Stakhanov, Alchevsk, Lozovsky (República Popular de Lugansk) y 10 MRLS cerca de Sukhaya Kamenka, Ternovaya (región de Jarkov), Donetsk, Yasinovataya, Troitskoye y los suburbios occidentales de Avdeyevka (República Popular de Donetsk) .

En total, 218 aviones y 133 helicópteros, 1.382 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 350 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 3.837 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 690 vehículos de combate equipados con múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, 3.037 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como ya que 3.889 unidades de equipo militar especial han sido destruidas durante la operación militar especial.

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania
@mod_russia_en


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No toda Rumanía.
> 
> Proporción de Magiares en 1910:
> 
> ...



Eran sólo mayoría homogénea en el actual Județ de Mureș, que incluso hoy es el de más población húngara. El resto de puntos rojos son dispersos... Población básicamente urbana.
Hungría no se ganó las simpatías de las poblaciones que controlaban (rumanos, eslovacos, croatas...) y que intentaron magiarizar a la fuerza desde la constitución de la doble monarquía... De hecho estaban mucho mejor y gozaban de más libertad los del lado austriaco, como los checos.
En amarillo tienes los sajones que apoyaron la unión con Rumanía en 1918, bastante hartos de los húngaros.... Eso además del miedo a Bela Kun.
Por las mismas a los Habsburgos les pasó lo mismo con los húngaros que a la URSS con Ucrania, les regalaron territorios que no eran suyos.... Y no me extraña que Sissi y Carlos fueran más queridos en Hungría que en Austria.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104830
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de usar armas occidentales- The Economic Times
> ...



Esto ya lo comentamos nosotros hace unos días. Rusia se está centrando en destruir la artillería soviética que maneja Ucrania, pues en ella son auténticos expertos, tras usarla además durante 8 años para aniquilar civiles.

Sin embargo, los juguetes occidentales son desconocidos para los ucranianos, y no le sacan una puta mierda de rendimiento.
Para Rusia es un tema más de marketing, el destruirlos.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*"Un tornado de fuego" mata a al menos 20 personas en el ataque ruso a Kremenchuk.*
Mientras los equipos de rescate siguen buscando víctimas y las alarmas antiaéreas suenan a cada tanto en Kremenchuk, aparecen nuevos datos sobre el ataque ruso con misiles que mató a *al menos 20 personas* en un centro comercial.

"La propagación instantánea del fuego en el centro debido a la onda expansiva hizo que pareciera un tornado de fuego que lo devoraba todo a su paso", explicó a Efe *Olexandr Lysenko*, el segundo al mando en la operación de emergencia para controlar la situación.

Lysenko indicó que la potencia del fuego por la detonación de un misil es muy distinta a la de un incendio convencional, con temperaturas *tan elevadas que pueden fundirlo todo*, incluso el metal.

Alrededor de un millar de personas, entre servicios de emergencia, bomberos y policías, trabajan para encontrar a los todavía *21 desaparecidos* en un ataque en un ciudad de la región de Poltava que ha suscitado la condena unánime de la Unión Europea (UE) y de EEUU....reuters.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hace, yo que sé, 4 meses a un nórdico por muy militar que sea, nunca le habrías oído hablar en esos términos. Para esta gente, el ejército tenía que estar porque bueno, por si las moscas, y más como una ONG armada. Ya se vió con los noruegos que estrellaron una fragata de 800 millones, fabricada en España, contra un petrolero, porque la mayoría de la tripulación estaba en los camarotes durmiento y tenían a una novata en prácticas al timón.
> 
> Ahora están en un plan, agárrame el cubata que me vengo arriba. A ver si el invierno, con el frío, apacigua los ánimos, que como venga algo crudo, nos vamos a reir un rato.



¿Seguro que van los europeos marica-bollo-resilentes-soja-boys van a luchar hasta la muerte por Ucrania? ¿y los remeros?
Me gustaría verles solo diez días en el frente...

Aparte que hay otro tema: Si empieza la guerra de verdad y la hambruna generalizada... ¿Quien va a parar a los 1500 millones de moro-negros en las fronteras de Europa?

Y más: ¿Aguantaría una guerra un sistema económico como el occidental el cual está completamente mantenido de forma artificial y al borde del colapso?

Lo mismo lo que tendrían que hacer es empezar a levantar las sanciones a Rusia cagando leches y rezar para que Putin los perdone.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1104830
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de usar armas occidentales- The Economic Times
> ...



Por eso los rusos destruyen sin miramientos el armamento soviético y postsoviético.


----------



## carlosjpc (28 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esto tiene que ser un troleo. No me lo creo. Espera....
> 
> ¡¡¡ ES VERDAD !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



casi todos los museos alquilan sus instalaciones para eventos de este tipo, si tienes pasta tu también puedes.


----------



## Saturnin (28 Jun 2022)

*Además de los conocidos programas de televisión otanistas como Al Rojo Vivo (Sexta) de García Ferreras, Todo es mentira (Cuatro) del "simpático" Risto Mejide, Más Vale Tarde (Sexta) de Iñaki López y Cristina Pardo. También está el programa Europa 2022 (Canal 24 horas) del periodista José Carlos Gallardo, que se caracteriza por demonizar a Rusia y al presidente Putin.*



*José Carlos Gallardo.*


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estamos como los años previos a 1914. La segunda paz armada.
> Ese ardor guerrero tiene algo de transfondo, algo que nos va a costar sangre.



Pakinën y Charinkën son los reservistas finlandeses.
El ejército de verdad, aunque tampoco tiene una puta mierda de experiencia, son 60.000.
Caben todos en el Metropolitano del Atleti, y sobran 10.000 entradas


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> querras decir novio? que wapo no? le habra dejado el ojete como una flor



En el canal ponía novia. Textualmente


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania empezará a exportar electricidad a Europa en los próximos días.*
Ucrania empezará en los próximos días a exportar electricidad a 24 países de Europa, anunció este martes *Volodimir Kudritski*, el consejero delegado de Ukrenergo, la compañía estatal de transmisión de electricidad.

Kudritski, en una publicación de Facebook, señaló que este lunes la red europea de operadores de sistemas de transmisión (ENTSO-E) informó de que Ukrenergo, junto con los operadores de países vecinos, ha cumplido los requisitos técnicos para comenzar con la* exportación de los primeros 100 megavatios *desde Ucrania.

Estos serán transferidos a la red síncrona de Europa Continental, que conecta con una frecuencia de *red de 50 hercios a 24 países*, incluida la mayor parte de la Unión Europea (UE) y es la mayor del mundo.

"Si es necesario, *Ucrania también podrá importar *este volumen de electricidad procedente de Europa," agregó.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No se, pero me da a mí que este puede ser el último verano de nuestras vidas antes de que pete todo.
> Están buscando una guerra mundial a gran escala con Rusia, los EEUU no van a permitir perder la hegemonía global y se van a servir de Europa como campo de batalla utilizando a todo el continente para sus fines.
> Y culpables la población europea por permitir esto.



No lo creo: Los Rusos son bastante inteligentes y saben que el verdadero responsable de todo esto son los Estados Unidos.
Te aseguro que si una sola bomba nuclear cae en suelo Ruso, Rusia dispararía todo lo que tiene contra Estados Unidos, ya que de no hacerlo, los americanos se comerían Rusia.

Así que si todavía queda alguien con cerebro el el Pentágono o en Langley no van a permitir una escalada nuclear.
Y si al final acaba todo en fuegos artificiales... bueno, habrá sido interesante asistir a la función.

PS, Arreglar vuestros asuntos con Dios por si las moscas.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que la etnollingüistica es más homogénea. De hecho se basaron en ello para "crear" esas dos "naciones" en el XIX, levantando la veda de los nacionalismos agresivos que nos llevaron a las dos guerras. No es lo mismo las variantes del italiano, por ejemplo, que lenguas que pertenecen incluso a familias completamente distintas (Rumano/Húngaro). Cuando hay una cadena de montañas segregante de lado a lado en medio de un país, algo raro ha pasado en la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero es que todas las fronteras en Europa central y del este son de hace tres días como quien dice, y solo en los últimos 100 años han cambiado mucho varias veces. 
Tú coges España y sus fronteras en 500 años apenas han cambiado, sólo Olivenza, Gibraltar y Perpiñan. Por eso nuestros nacionalistas periféricos son tan artificiales, manipuladores e ignorantes.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Algo está mal ahí, por que la primera foto del Tweet es del ifema, uno de los sitios de Reunión de la cumbre. El resto no he mirado excepto la del pentágono que es muy evidente.
> Por otra parte poner esas fotos no tiene nada especial ni secreto, pura publicidad y acojone para la plebe.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



coordenadas, lugares:

1ª Casa Blanca
2ª Pentágono
3ª Downing street
4ª Palacio de Eliseo ( Palais _de_ l'Élysée )
5ª Cancillería Federal Alemania
6ª Cuartel General de la OTAN en Europa (Bruselas).

Es un puro troleo de los rusos.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Están pensando en incautarlos, aviso. No se conforman con bloquear, ayer colgué noticia de que de éso hablaban.



Grave fallo, pecaron de ingenuos no habiendo retirado hasta el último dolar siendo como son los satánicos forajidos, ladrones y criminales.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esto tiene que ser un troleo. No me lo creo. Espera....
> 
> ¡¡¡ ES VERDAD !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Espera que no desaparezca algo.

El Boris intentará pillar un Velázquez para que haga pareja con la del Espejo.

Ahora en serio, no entiendo como no se hace en la choza Real como siempre.


----------



## Harman (28 Jun 2022)

Ha surgido mucha controversia en torno a la "segunda llegada". Ucrania dice ahora que el primer ataque afectó a la fábrica, pero la segunda afectó al centro comercial. Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas acordonaron el lugar de los hechos y prohibieron terminantemente cualquier intento de fotografiar el punto del segundo ataque. Y como este es el caso, voy a publicar la foto .

A partir de la curva de los raíles y la grúa de pórtico, se puede localizar la ubicación de la foto con mucha precisión: a lo largo de las vías del tren que separan la fábrica (izquierda) y el centro comercial (derecha). En la foto se aprecian claramente los escombros y los restos que se encuentran en el lateral de la fábrica, a la izquierda. La hierba junto a la valla también está quemada en el lado izquierdo. Esto indica claramente que el centro de la explosión estaba a la izquierda de las vías, en la zona de la planta.

A partir de la geolocalización de los restos, se puede determinar el lugar exacto del impacto: se trata de la entrada principal del ferrocarril a la planta y la zona de descarga. La zona es estratégicamente importante por la capacidad de recibir equipos militares.

Por lo tanto, los dos golpes golpean la planta. Las explosiones posteriores provocaron la dispersión de los elementos en llamas y un incendio en el centro comercial, que funcionaba tranquilamente a pesar de las alarmas antiaéreas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Macron: "Rusia no puede ni debe ganar" la guerra de Ucrania.*
El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, afirmó este martes que "Rusia no puede ni debe ganar" la guerra de Ucrania, y que se van a *mantener las sanciones a Moscú* y la ayuda a Kiev "tanto como sea necesario".

En su conferencia de prensa tras el final de la cumbre del G7, Macron denunció que Rusia "utiliza las consecuencias del conflicto" como el *aumento de los precios de la energía* o la amenaza de hambruna en países en desarrollo por el bloqueo de las exportaciones de cereales "para que algunos Estados duden" de su apoyo a Ucrania y su condena a Moscú.

En este sentido, aseguró que "el G7 se ha activado para* evitar una nueva crisis además de la guerra*", por ejemplo con la iniciativa estadounidense para fijar un techo al precio del petróleo ruso, y más en general una concertación de los países compradores con los productores para controlar ese precio.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Eran sólo mayoría homogénea en el actual Județ de Mureș, que incluso hoy es el de más población húngara. El resto de puntos rojos son dispersos... Población básicamente urbana.
> Hungría no se ganó las simpatías de las poblaciones que controlaban (rumanos, eslovacos, croatas...) y que intentaron magiarizar a la fuerza desde la constitución de la doble monarquía... De hecho estaban mucho mejor y gozaban de más libertad los del lado austriaco, como los checos.
> En amarillo tienes los sajones que apoyaron la unión con Rumanía en 1918, bastante hartos de los húngaros.... Eso además del miedo a Bela Kun.
> Por las mismas a los Habsburgos les pasó lo mismo con los húngaros que a la URSS con Ucrania, les regalaron territorios que no eran suyos.... Y no me extraña que Sissi y Carlos fueran más queridos en Hungría que en Austria.



En Hungría tienen un trauma todavía con la perdida de todos los territorios en Trianon, en los coches se ven pegatinas con el mapa de la gran Hungría, no lo han superado 100 años despues.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Además de los conocidos programas de televisión otanistas como Al Rojo Vivo (Sexta) de García Ferreras, Todo es mentira (Cuatro) del "simpático" Risto Mejide, Más Vale Tarde (Sexta) de Iñaki López y Cristina Pardo. También está el programa Europa 2022 (Canal 24 horas) del periodista José Carlos Gallardo, que se caracteriza por demonizar a Rusia y al presidente Putin.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104867
> 
> *José Carlos Gallardo.*



Solo veo alguno de ellos cuando necesito vomitar


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Lo de los fondos bloqueados es un as en la manga que sacaran cuando les interese.
> 
> Si de verdad los necesitaran pero ya, solo habrían tenido que decir:
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. De todo se pasarán cuentas (y alguno muy bocazas y muy sobrado ahora mismo, sí resultará insolvente en su momento).
Pero....
Lo importante NO ES ESO.
Los medios occidentales, los rusos, y los ucranianos se llenan de titulares acerca del dinero que occidente ha robado. Es falso, robar robar, como tal aun no ha sucedido. Sin embargo, el discurso ruso (que sí les interesa a ellos, pues es un ácido corrosivo para un buen uso diplomático, al que le están sacando mucho partido), no ha sido desmentido (ni saben como ni pueden) por las autoridades occidentales.
Así que Rusia se lamenta y usa a su favor el ROBO occidental, y occidente pone sonrisita hipócrita como que sí robó, pero es falso (y lo saben). Y mientras tanto, se tienen que tragar la desconfianza financiera que TODO EL MUNDO, salvo occidente, tienen ya sobre las monedas y las instituciones financieras occidentales.

Pero realmente no existió ningún robo. El dinero sigue ahí, a nombre de los mismos titulares, solo que "congelado". El Banco Central de Rusia, que emite rublos contra reservas de dólares, por ejemplo, sigue teniendo exactamente las mismas reservas de dólares, y por tanto, puede seguir emitiendo la misma cantidad de rublos, con la misma solvencia fuerte basada en la existencia de esa reserva de divisas.

Hay el pequeño impedimento de no poder mover (usar para pagar cosas), esas reservas sitas en países occidentales.
Pero eso, para una economía con robustos y reiterados superavits comerciales, y un presupuesto público con sólidos superavits primarios (y secundarios, post-servicio de deuda) es un problema como entre inexistente y nulo.

Pero aun si existiese algún tipo de tensión de tesorería ruso, que hiciese que fuera necesario tirar de las reservas del banco central, RESULTA QUE SI BIEN LAS RESERVAS EXTERNAS CONGELADAS SON UNA BRUTALIDAD, LAS RESERVAS, EXTERNAS E INTERNAS NO CONGELADAS SON AUN MAYORES.
Rusia entró en este conflicto con unas reservas "insancionables", valoradas MUY prudentemente, de al menos 350.000 M $.

Por comparar, el Banco Central de Ucrania a mismas fechas tenía algo menos de 30.000 M $, la mayoría ya gastados en financiar al gobierno. De hecho, han seguido alimentando la ficción de que el gobierno existe a base de darle a la impresora como si no hubiese un mañana (y realmente, para Ucrania Maydan, quizás no lo haya...).

Así que en resumen:
Le regalamos a Rusia la bomba financiero-diplomática (muy corrosiva) del "robo" (congelación) de unas reservas QUE NO NECESITA.
Por si lo necesitase, resulta que Rusia ya tenía, a buen recaudo, más reservas en otros lugares que las susceptibles de ser sancionadas.
Pero es que además, ni las necesita para alimentar la guerra, el presupuesto y la economía toda, ya que sobre todo Euro-occidente, se lo estamos pagando sobradamente vía incrementos desaforados de precios y compras.

Por hacer comparaciones, Rusia-Ucrania, si los números de una son buenos, arrastra los de la otra.
Si la gestión y previsión ucraniana era buena (30.000 M $ de reservas), quería decir que Rusia necesitaba algo más de 150.000 M$ (tenía unos 650.000 M$).
Si la previsión rusa era la buena, los 350.000 M$ NO congelados, Ucrania necesitaba unas reservas para financiar el conflicto de unos 70.000 M$ (más del doble...).

Así que mirado desde un punto de vista meramente financiero macro, una de dos:
O Rusia se preparó a conciencia para un conflicto larrrrgo y costoso....
O Ucrania actuó en plan "_Aguántame el cubata que el mindundi solo tiene dos hostias y ahora vuelvo_"

Y me da que han sucedido ambas dos cosas.


----------



## Iskra (28 Jun 2022)

¿Deposición de armas y puesta a disposición judicial?
¿Desnacificación voluntaria? Teniendo en cuenta cómo se ha producido la nacificación y sus efectos, lo dudo mucho. Aunque quieran, a ver quién le pone en Jojolistán el cascabel a semejante gato.









Hostilities to end if Kiev orders nationalists to lay down weapons — Kremlin spokesman


Earlier, Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky remarked that he would like to end the hostilities before the cold comes




tass.com




*Las hostilidades terminarán si Kiev ordena a los nacionalistas que depongan las armas: portavoz del Kremlin.*
Anteriormente, el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, comentó que le gustaría terminar las hostilidades antes de que llegue el frío.







© Alejandro Reka/TASS

MOSCÚ, 28 de junio. /TASS/. Las hostilidades en Ucrania pueden terminar "antes del final de hoy", si Kiev ordena a los nacionalistas que depongan las armas, dijo el martes a los periodistas el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

"La parte ucraniana puede poner fin a todo esto antes del final de este día; es necesaria una orden para que las unidades nacionalistas depongan sus armas, es necesaria una orden para que el ejército ucraniano deponga sus armas; y deben cumplir con todas las demandas de Rusia Entonces todo terminará antes de que termine el día”, dijo el portavoz, al comentar sobre el comentario del presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, de que le gustaría terminar las hostilidades antes de que llegue el frío.

"Todo lo demás son solo especulaciones del jefe de Estado ucraniano", agregó el portavoz.

“Nos orientamos sobre las declaraciones hechas por nuestro presidente [Vladimir Putin] de que la operación militar especial avanza de acuerdo al plan y logra sus objetivos”, subrayó el vocero.


Cuando se le preguntó si la parte rusa tiene un plazo aproximado para el final de la operación especial, Peskov respondió negativamente.

"No", dijo.

==================================
Frente económico:








Putin signs law banning issuance of licenses to foreign users of mineral resources


The law also stipulates that the Russian Railways company receives the right to use local subsoil plots to extract minerals for the construction of the Baikal-Amur and Trans-Siberian railways without auction




tass-com.translate.goog




*Putin firma ley que prohíbe la emisión de licencias a usuarios extranjeros de recursos minerales.*


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

A tenor de las declaraciones del presidente de Finlandia y que parece ser que Suecia ya ha iniciado trámites de expulsión a los perseguidos por Erdogan. 

Parece que en un par de días tenemos 2 países nuevos en la OTAN.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que la etnollingüistica es más homogénea. De hecho se basaron en ello para "crear" esas dos "naciones" en el XIX, levantando la veda de los nacionalismos agresivos que nos llevaron a las dos guerras. No es lo mismo las variantes del italiano, por ejemplo, que lenguas que pertenecen incluso a familias completamente distintas (Rumano/Húngaro). Cuando hay una cadena de montañas segregante de lado a lado en medio de un país, algo raro ha pasado en la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo de las variantes del italiano lo dejamos mejor en lenguas claramente diferenciadas, otra cosa es que el toscano sea la única lengua oficial (salvo el trentino el alto adigio) y de prestigio pero la gente sigue hablando y usando normalmente lo que llaman inapropiadamente dialetti. en el mapa las zonas en blanco hablan dialectos alemanes, franceses y eslovenos. faltan los colorines del albanés y el griego que se hablan en algunas zonas del sur.

ps. 
que se nos van a enfadar los foreros catalanistas. en cerdeña, en el pueblo de alghero quedan cuatro viejos que se acuerdan todavía del catalán que trajeron sus antepasados a la ciudad cuando la repoblaron después de genocidar a la población local.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso declaró que ayer aviones de ataque ucranianos que intentaban atacar posiciones rusas fueron derribados en la zona de Nikolaevsky en el área de Pervomaisky. 3 aviones de ataque Su-25 fueron derribados junto con otro helicóptero Mi-8.
> 
> También vale la pena señalar que como resultado de los ataques masivos contra Nikolaev, la sede de la brigada 79 fue destruida.



A estas alturas ¿todavía les quedan aviones a los ucranianos? ¿alguien tiene un cálculo sobre ello? imagino que más de uno se lo habrán cedido desde Europa, pero la cosa no da para tanto, digo yo.


----------



## Egam (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No se, pero me da a mí que este puede ser el último verano de nuestras vidas antes de que pete todo.
> Están buscando una guerra mundial a gran escala con Rusia, los EEUU no van a permitir perder la hegemonía global y se van a servir de Europa como campo de batalla utilizando a todo el continente para sus fines.
> Y culpables la población europea por permitir esto.



Fuck!
Estoy por los pelos fuera del efecto de un Topol en 10 Downing Street.








NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


NUKEMAP is a mapping mash-up that calculates the effects of the detonation of a nuclear bomb.




nuclearsecrecy.com


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Madre mia hasta en un país con un grueso de rusofilos casi del Jurásico hace esto.  


*Bulgaria expulsará a 70 miembros del personal diplomático ruso.*
Bulgaria expulsará a 70 miembros del personal diplomático ruso, anunció este martes el primer ministro de este país de la Unión Europea, el *mayor número de personas expulsadas* a la vez por esta nación de los Balcanes.

"Bulgaria va a expulsar a 70 diplomáticos rusos (...) Nuestros servicios los han identificado como personas que trabajan en contra de nuestros intereses" anunció el primer ministro búlgaro *Kiril Petkov* a la prensa.

"Todo aquel que trabaje *en contra de los intereses de Bulgaria* será llamado a regresar a su país. Esperamos que un avión de 70 plazas regrese a Moscú", añadió Petkov.

Aquellos que sean identificados como una *"amenaza para la seguridad nacional"* deberán marcharse antes del 3 de julio, dijo el ministerio búlgaro de Asuntos Exteriores en un comunicado.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No toda Rumanía.
> 
> Proporción de Magiares en 1910:
> 
> ...



Los húngaros llaman Szekely a sus paisanos de Transilvania y su origen no está muy claro, hay quien dice que son los descendientes de una de las siete tribus magiares que llegaron del este con Arpád en el siglo X y que éste los asentó en los pasos de los Cárpatos para proteger la llanura de otras invasiones... 

También se observan restos de poblaciones eslovacas en la Hungría propiamente dicha y de alemanes, porque eran los habitantes del país antes de la conquista magiar...conquista que provocó la separación de los eslavos del sur del resto.

No es casualidad que los eslovenos y los eslovacos tengan nombres parecidos ( incluso las banderas) ya que son descendientes de dos tribus eslavas con orígenes muy próximos. Los primeros pobladores eslavos de Eslovenia llegaron hacia el año 550 y procedían precisamente de Eslovaquia...que había sido colonizada en el siglo V por las primeras oleadas de eslavos occidentales , los checos dirigidos por su rey mítico Czech, los moravos y los eslovaco-eslovenos.

Muy interesante el mapa.....


----------



## Egam (28 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El mundo está al borde de una catástrofe y estos hijos de puta fijándose en chorradas sin pies ni cabeza que no le importan a nadie.
> No pueden ser tan imbéciles, estos mierdas forman parte de un plan para conducirnos a donde quieren las élites.



Este, deberia ir a Qatar a dar ejemplo.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Sigue el trabajo de los HIMARS, ahora derroyendo una base de los orcos en Perevalsk, petada de soldadesca.



Otro Retrasovski de baratillo entra de nuevo al hilo.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Lo que está claro es que la UE y USA están acojonados, porque Rusia está aplastando a Ucrania.
Y recordemos que Ucrania es, con mucha diferencia, el mayor ejército, desde Lisboa hasta Rusia.
Y el más preparado y con más experiencia de combate.

Una vez derrotada Ucrania, el resto de países mierder como llituania, letonia, estonia, polonia, bulgaria, rumania, eslovenia, eslovaquia, chequia, suecia, finlandia o georgia, no le duran ni dos meses a los rusos.

Rusia ha despertado. Somos afortunados de poder vivirlo.
Ya nada será igual en el mundo. Cuanto antes lo asuman todos, mejor.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> lo de las variantes del italiano lo dejamos mejor en lenguas claramente diferenciadas, otra cosa es que el toscano sea la única lengua oficial (salvo el trentino el alto adigio) y de prestigio pero la gente sigue hablando y usando normalmente lo que llaman inapropiadamente dialetti. en el mapa las zonas en blanco hablan dialectos alemanes, franceses y eslovenos. faltan los colorines del albanés y el griego que se hablan en algunas zonas del sur.
> 
> ps.
> que se nos van a enfadar los foreros catalanistas. en cerdeña, en el pueblo de alghero quedan cuatro viejos que se acuerdan todavía del catalán que trajeron sus antepasados a la ciudad cuando la repoblaron después de genocidar a la población local.



Alghero es nación!!! Y tal.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la UE y USA están acojonados, porque Rusia está aplastando a Ucrania.
> Y recordemos que Ucrania es, con mucha diferencia, el mayor ejército, desde Lisboa hasta Rusia.
> Y el más preparado y con más experiencia de combate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Algo está mal ahí, por que la primera foto del Tweet es del ifema, uno de los sitios de Reunión de la cumbre. El resto no he mirado excepto la del pentágono que es muy evidente.
> Por otra parte poner esas fotos no tiene nada especial ni secreto, pura publicidad y acojone para la plebe.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Pues es cierto: Google Maps

@Galiciaverde sí que tenemos regalito para nosotros


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


>



Una nenaza anglo llorando por el hilo 
Bienvenida guapa!!


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

*Borrell afirma que Rusia está cada vez más aislada, también en las finanzas.*
El alto representanta de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, afirmó este martes que el impago de Rusia sobre dos eurobonos muestra "claramente" que está "cada vez más aislada", también en las finanzas globales.

"La agencia de crédito Moody's confirma que *Rusia está incumpliendo con sus bonos internacionales*, por primera vez en más de un siglo", tuiteó Borrell en su cuenta oficial.

El jefe de la diplomacia europea consideró que "este paso marca claramente cómo Rusia está cada vez más aislada, también de los *mercados financieros globales*".

La UE acumula ya *seis paquetes de sanciones*, incluidas financieras, contra Rusia por la guerra que libra desde el pasado 24 de febrero en Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ese centro comercial no estaba en funcionamiento. Fin del asunto. Los muertos y heridos serán personal de mantenimiento o semejante, si es que no son todos trabajadores del depósito de municiones objetivo.



El dato curioso al respecto es que, en Google maps (Ya lo comentóa alguien en el hilo),
reflejaba con la etiqueta que estaba cerrado. Pues bien, hoy ya le cambiaron la chapa
y lo ponen como 'abierto'... Así que se les chafó el cuento.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los húngaros llaman Szekely a sus paisanos de Transilvania y su origen no está muy claro, hay quien dice que son los descendientes de una de las siete tribus magiares que llegaron del este con Arpád en el siglo X y que éste los asentó en los pasos de los Cárpatos para proteger la llanura de otras invasiones...
> 
> También se observan restos de poblaciones eslovacas en la Hungría propiamente dicha y de alemanes, porque eran los habitantes del país antes de la conquista magiar...conquista que provocó la separación de los eslavos del sur del resto.
> 
> ...



Reino medieval de Hungría. Lo que es la cuenca central del Danubio en sí hasta sus fuentes por el E (Cárpatos).







Desde entonces, todo pérdidas:







Bueno, lo dejo, esto si acaso para otro hilo, sobre historia de Hungría o algo así, o de los países del Danubio/Cárpatos, que puede ser interesante.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estamos como los años previos a 1914. La segunda paz armada.
> Ese ardor guerrero tiene algo de transfondo, algo que nos va a costar sangre.



Sí, y mucha. Y una de las peores circunstancias, es que la gente en Europa ya no tiene ese carácter duro de antaño. Nos hemos convertido en los romanos de la caída del Imperio, cuando engordados y corrompidos por los vicios culturales y beneficios económicos que provenían de las provincias capturadas, los convirtieron en una parodia de ellos mismos. Si al menos tuviésemos carácter para enfrentar una guerra, pero ni eso. Lo único bueno, es que los pocos que queden de nosotros habrán recuperado la calidad humana necesaria para las generaciones siguientes.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero a quién se la cuelan... los repetidores de propaganda que ponen cientos de mensajes al día ProOTAN total, son una docena de foreros bien localizados. Esa gente no viene a forear vienen a reventar el foro nada más.





> Esa gente no viene a forear vienen a reventar el foro nada más.



has dado en el clavo @workforfood y añado que para eso les pagan, pero se ve que es muy poco ya que están 24h/7d dentro del foro haciendo un (copia/pega) principalmente del pájaro azul y titulares en español de panfletos quebrados que viven del BOE y de nosotros los contribuyentes para poder sobrevivir y eso que los lectores son cada vez menos.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la UE y USA están acojonados, porque Rusia está aplastando a Ucrania.
> Y recordemos que Ucrania es, con mucha diferencia, el mayor ejército, desde Lisboa hasta Rusia.
> Y el más preparado y con más experiencia de combate.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, pero el acojone de verdad es el económico. Ahí si que están cagados. 

La Crisis que viene les va a destrozar, no quiero pensar que algún Otánico pueda hacer alguna barbaridad...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> coordenadas, lugares:
> 
> 1ª Casa Blanca
> 2ª Pentágono
> ...



Para mi que es una cagada de la tuitera. Son 6 coordenadas y ella pone 4 fotos, y una (al menos) mal, la del IFEMA.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con la diferencia de que la etnollingüistica es más homogénea. De hecho se basaron en ello para "crear" esas dos "naciones" en el XIX, levantando la veda de *los nacionalismos agresivos que nos llevaron a las dos guerras...*



Perdone usted el inciso, pero debo corregir tajante: 
Las dos guerras 'mundiales' fueron consecuencia graves crisis capitalistas
de acumulación. La II, para intentar corregir el fracaso de la primera...
Lo de los "nacionalismos agresivos" es, simplemente, pienso pa'pollos.
Y esta, que está fermentando, exactamente igual.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Argentina es un socio potente por riqueza del país aunque su situación financiera los tenga ahora mismo ahogados ...



Argentina es un país que ya tiene una deuda contraída para los próximos 100 años y además es parte de la Agenda2030.


----------



## Arraki (28 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otro Retrasovski de baratillo entra de nuevo al hilo.



Como voy ignorándolos y desconozco de su existencia, siempre me pregunto si terminan desapareciendo o interactúan y se reproducen entre ellos


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Yo sigo en shock por lo de la cena en El Prado.

Podían haberlos metido en el Zendal que queda al ladito.

Y en lugar del Andrés, la Pirada repartiéndoles bocatascalamares desde un foodtruck.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Paripé para crédulos

_Macron le dice a Biden que Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos apenas pueden aumentar el volumen de extracción de petróleo

El presidente francés estaba conversando con su homólogo estadounidense sobre una llamada cuando fue grabado por periodistas._


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Perdone usted el inciso, pero debo corregir tajante:
> Las dos guerras 'mundiales' fueron consecuencia graves crisis capitalistas
> de acumulación. La II, para intentar corregir el fracaso de la primera...
> Lo de los "nacionalismos agresivos" es, simplemente, pienso pa'pollos.
> Y esta, que está fermentando, exactamente igual.



La causa de las dos guerras mundiales hay que buscarla en Kant y en Hegel. Fíjate si la fio larga. Tajante, ¿eh? Pues si te añado que al final todo se reduce a paletismo puro y duro, ya, ¿cómo te quedas?


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Joder le ha salido la jugada redonda al hijoPutin con la OTAN...... 2 paises mas y otro cuando termine la guerra.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Paripé para crédulos
> 
> _Macron le dice a Biden que Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos apenas pueden aumentar el volumen de extracción de petróleo
> 
> El presidente francés estaba conversando con su homólogo estadounidense sobre una llamada cuando fue grabado por periodistas._



No pueden y Maricron lo sabe.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la UE y USA están acojonados, porque Rusia está aplastando a Ucrania.
> Y recordemos que Ucrania es, con mucha diferencia, el mayor ejército, desde Lisboa hasta Rusia.
> Y el más preparado y con más experiencia de combate.
> 
> ...



Eso es parcialmente cierto. Que la mayoría de naciones OTAN en Europa no tienen 'ni media hostia', pues sí, pero no es lo mismo un teatro de operaciones muy cercano no solo a tus líneas de retaguardia, sino a tu propia frontera, que otro donde hay que alargarlas tanto. Ese siempre ha sido el talón de Aquiles para cualquier ejército.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Azvostal donde los azovitas quemaron cuerpos de mercenarios estadounidenses y extranjeros. Entre las cenizas se encontraron rifles de francotirador estadounidenses. También se encontraron fragmentos de pasaportes estadounidenses y otros documentos. No se entiende por qué los quemaron.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Argentina es un socio potente por riqueza del país aunque su situación financiera los tenga ahora mismo ahogados ...



Da igual las riquezas que tenga Argentina

Argentina es un parque temático de la corrupción

Es como si me dices que fulanito es un tío guapo, brillante, super inteligente, trabajador, resolutivo ... pero un alcohólico empedernido

Mientras no deje de beber le echarán de todos los trabajos y su vida será un desastre

Pués con Argentina lo mismo mientras no acaben con la corrupción no tienen remedio


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Al final parece que todos han decidido darle lo que quiere al turco... Y cambiar un megalómano con nostalgia zarista a otro con nostalgia otomana.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El dato curioso al respecto es que, en Google maps (Ya lo comentóa alguien en el hilo),
> reflejaba con la etiqueta que estaba cerrado. Pues bien, hoy ya le cambiaron la chapa
> y lo ponen como 'abierto'... Así que se les chafó el cuento.



Eso de 'abierto' posee una doble interpretación. Si lo está, entonces los daños habrán sido mínimos. Y añado que se comentó que ni se habían roto los cristales.
Igual es que algunos cascotes ardientes prendieron fuego, o bien los mismos ucranianos banderistas les prendieron fuego a las tiendas rusas como represalia, cosa nada extraña, dadas las circunstancias.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> has dado en el clavo @workforfood y añado que para eso les pagan, pero se ve que es muy poco ya que están 24h/7d dentro del foro haciendo un (copia/pega) principalmente del pájaro azul y titulares en español de panfletos quebrados que viven del BOE y de nosotros los contribuyentes para poder sobrevivir y eso que los lectores son cada vez menos.



Tampoco nos creamos que todos son bots y trolls del Imperio. Con el lavado de cerebro instaurado en nuestras naciones, es completamente normal que haya gente que se crea la basura que ven en TV y venga aquí a soltar tontás.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania siempre ha tenido claro que Turquía es el enemigo....hemos querido europeizarlos, pero van camino de conquistarnos lentamente......Europa es una vieja decrépita.



La entrada de Turquía en la UE fue bloqueada por Francia principalmente con el apoyo de Inglaterra. Los ataques turcos fueron principalmente provocados por las incursiones germanas y eran punitivos más que intentos de conquista. La llegada de Erdogan al poder fue apoyada por Occidente pensando en poner un dictador sumiso.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No pueden y Maricron lo sabe.



Es que es blanco y en botella

Con el petróleo en máximos lo lógico es producir todo lo que puedas para venderlo a estos precios tan altos ¿no?

Pués eso, no hay capacidad en reserva, está todo el mundo produciendo al máximo para aprovechar estos precios


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

Esto empieza a ser bastante serio…primero los del tercer mundo…


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

> mazuste dijo:
> Perdone usted el inciso, pero debo corregir tajante:
> Las dos guerras 'mundiales' fueron consecuencia graves crisis capitalistas
> de acumulación. La II, para intentar corregir el fracaso de la primera...
> ...





Minsky Moment dijo:


> La causa de las dos guerras mundiales hay que buscarla en Kant y en Hegel. Fíjate si la fio larga. Tajante, ¿eh? Pues si te añado que al final todo se reduce a paletismo puro y duro, ya, ¿cómo te quedas?



La causa de las dos guerras mundiales, es que los anglosajones sembraron su cizaña en múltiples variedades para sacar del tablero de juego a sus competidores comerciales. Y me da igual fascismo/nazismo que comunismo/socialismo, esas ideologías son hijas de los mismos padres. Y que me perdonen los que se sientan ofendidos por seguirlas, no es mi intención agraviarles.

La realidad es que todo se fundamenta en la hegemonía. En quien está arriba y quien está abajo. Y si hace falta inculcar en tus adversarios ideas románticas sobre nosequé aspiraciones de independencia, u odios históricos por que sé yo otro pueblo, o ideologías que supuestamente son el mejor mecanismo social, u odios raciales y religiosos, todo vale. La cuestión es que se metan en guerras entre ellos, nosotros nos quedamos mirando y les vendemos armas e insumos, y luego si acaso venimos hacia el final de la contienda del lado que nos haya interesado que 'venza', que luego nos ganaremos una pasta gansa con la reconstrucción, los préstamos y la influencia que inocularemos desde nuestra posición de fuerza. Y lo demás son cantos de sirena.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Jun 2022)

padentro


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La causa de las dos guerras mundiales, es que los anglosajones sembraron su cizaña en múltiples variedades para sacar del tablero de juego a sus competidores comerciales. Y me da igual fascismo/nazismo que comunismo/socialismo, esas ideologías son hijas de los mismos padres. Y que me perdonen los que se sientan ofendidos por seguirlas, no es mi intención agraviarles.
> 
> La realidad es que todo se fundamenta en la hegemonía. En quien está arriba y quien está abajo. Y si hace falta inculcar en tus adversarios ideas románticas sobre nosequé aspiraciones de independencia, u odios históricos por que sé yo otro pueblo, o ideologías que supuestamente son el mejor mecanismo social, u odios raciales y religiosos, todo vale. La cuestión es que se metan en guerras entre ellos, nosotros nos quedamos mirando y les vendemos armas e insumos, y luego si acaso venimos hacia el final de la contienda del lado que nos haya interesado que 'venza'. Que luego nos ganaremos una pasta gansa con la reconstrucción, los préstamos y la influencia que inocularemos desde nuestra posición de fuerza. Y lo demás son cantos de sirena.



Pues eso. Paletismo. Es decir, no tener criterio propio. Si es lo que estaba diciendo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jun 2022)

Ucrania empezará a exportar electricidad a Europa en los próximos días (eldiario.es)

A 24 países de Europa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ucrania empezará a exportar electricidad a Europa en los próximos días (eldiario.es)
> 
> A 24 países de Europa.



Más bien importar, lo dice en la noticia…


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado poner la 5: reducir la oferta artificialmente para que la inflación galopante haga su trabajo sobre el consumo. Que en realidad es la 1. De eso va exactamente todo esto, no penséis que de otra cosa.
> 
> PD. No han hecho "nuevos estudios". Que esto venía lo saben desde hace años. No sabían como meterle mano, que si la "democracia", que si los votos, que si tal y pascual, pero la pandemia les ha servido para aprender, fuera natural o no, eso es lo de menos a estas alturas. Nada ocurre en el tiempo por casualidad. Estaban deseando hacer esto, como demuestra el informe de la Rand Corporation que creo que es ya de 1998 ó 99 y explica todos los pasos que estamos viendo respecto a Rusia con pelos y señales.



@Minsky Moment Overextending and Unbalancing Russia


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

Mariupol desminado y limpieza.
Conste que en la mili las granadas que no explotaban las freíamos a tiros.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jun 2022)

Turquia levanta el veto a filandia y suecia...


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Minsky Moment Overextending and Unbalancing Russia



Tiene muy buena pinta, gracias. Me lo guardo para leérlo despacio.

Edito: ah, que es una especie de resumen del informe de la Rand Corporation. Bueno, de todas formas lo leeré a ver.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> padentro



Estaba cantado, el turco es OTAN. Hace pucheros para sacar pasta, pero luego OTAN. En la OTAN mandan los anglos, el que pretenda otra cosa o intente salir tendra un accidente, o como el Turco golpes de estado.


----------



## kopke (28 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ucrania empezará a exportar electricidad a Europa en los próximos días (eldiario.es)
> 
> A 24 países de Europa.



Hostia. 100 MWh. Una pasada. Es lo que consumen cuatro bares Paco de mierda.


----------



## Peineto (28 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esto empieza a ser bastante serio…primero los del tercer mundo…



Destrucción pura y dura de la demanda. No hay gambas para todos, y a este paso ni trigo...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (28 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> padentro



Acaban de firmar.
Se esperaba que podían retrasar la entrada hasta un año...
Esto acelera acontecimientos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Turquia levanta el veto a filandia y suecia...



De momento los titulares no dicen eso:









Turquía reitera sus exigencias a Finlandia y Suecia para levantar el veto


Turquía reitera sus exigencias a Finlandia y Suecia para levantar el veto




www.infobae.com












Turquía estudiará propuesta de Suecia y Finlandia para levantar veto en OTAN


Turquía estudiará propuesta de Suecia y Finlandia para levantar veto en OTAN




www.infobae.com












Será "difícil" convencer a Turquía de levantar el veto a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, según Boris Johnson


El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, reconoció este martes que las discusiones sobre la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN darán lugar a una "conversación difícil" con Turquía, que se opone…




www.rfi.fr


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> De momento los titulares no dicen eso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los acabó de ver firmando el acuerdo con Erdogan detras, en el canal 24h...


----------



## Plutarko (28 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> coordenadas, lugares:
> 
> 1ª Casa Blanca
> 2ª Pentágono
> ...



Si, pero lo que me ha llamado la atención es la foto del ifema de Madrid, que no sale en las coordenadas. Podrían tirar la nuke en el ifema cuando es la exposición de bodas, que encima este año es en octubre 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Los acabó de ver firmando el acuerdo con Erdogan detras, en el canal 24h...



A ver si sale en prensa. Si es así, la cosa se complica.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A ver si sale en prensa. Si es así, la cosa se complica.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Estaba cantao

*Turquía levanta el veto a Finlandia y Suecia para entrar en la OTAN*


----------



## Edge2 (28 Jun 2022)

Turquía levanta el veto a Finlandia y Suecia para entrar en la OTAN


Buscaban un milagro y el milagro llegó. Tras semanas de bloqueos, chantajes, presiones y advertencias, el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ha levantado este martes en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Ahora sí. Todavía en caliente:









Turquía levanta el veto a Finlandia y Suecia para entrar en la OTAN


Buscaban un milagro y el milagro llegó. Tras semanas de bloqueos, chantajes, presiones y advertencias, el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ha levantado este martes en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

Jaja, a la vez, eso es que es el primer enlace que sale en el buscador.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Jun 2022)

Brutal, solo les falta decir que la Tierra es cuadrada y que los mosquitos no existen, que son producto de nuestra imaginación. Habla el representante actual del país más terrorista del siglo XX y parte del XXI. Biden insiste, ya lo apuntó Chomsky, en la idea de "agresión no motivada". Por lo visto, invadir Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán salvó al mundo.

*Biden, ante el Rey: "Estamos dispuestos a hacer frente a la agresión de Rusia; no hay otra opción"*


Spoiler


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

Interesante, al final un BMP-1 intacto capturado, al no haber puentes se han quedado con los vehiculos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

En esta guerra ya todo vale…
"No es una violación del derecho exclusivo": Putin firmó una ley sobre la legalización de las importaciones paralelas en Rusia…
Vladimir Putin firmó una ley que prevé la legalización de las importaciones paralelas. Protege a las empresas rusas que importan bienes sin el permiso del titular de los derechos de autor de una posible responsabilidad civil, administrativa y penal. Cabe señalar que el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio aprobó la lista de bienes permitidos para la importación paralela en mayo. Según el Servicio Federal de Aduanas, en solo un mes, se recibieron productos importados por valor de casi 2000 millones de dólares en el territorio de la Federación de Rusia.








«Не является нарушением исключительного права»: Путин подписал закон о легализации в России параллельного импорта


Владимир Путин подписал закон, предусматривающий легализацию параллельного импорта. Он защищает российские компании, ввозящие товары без разрешения правообладателя, от возможной гражданской, административной и уголовной ответственности. Заметим, что Минпромторг ещё в мае утвердил перечень...




russian.rt.com


----------



## skan (28 Jun 2022)

Si Turquía se opone a la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN entonces quien debe ser expulsado es Turquía.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Más bien importar, lo dice en la noticia…



Dice exportar y importar.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Dice exportar y importar.



Así es. Habla de que 'en lo futuro' podría revertirse la situación. Lo que no dice, es que lo más normal es que así sea. Este es otro apoyo al gobierno golpista ucraniano para que se pueda permitir el lujo de seguir existiendo 'algo más'. Y es que tal como están las cosas, va a necesitar suministro eléctrico en breve. Así que si ya teníamos problemas en Europa con la energía, pues venga, ahora una rémora más chupando nuestra sangre.


----------



## EGO (28 Jun 2022)

20:18 28/06/2022
*ÚLTIMA HORA | TURQUÍA RETIRA EL VETO A SUECIA Y FINLANDIA.* El presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, la primera ministra de Suecia, Magdalena Andersson, y el presidente de Finlandia, Saulio Niinisto, han firmado este martes un acuerdo a tres bandas en virtud del cual Ankara levanta su veto a la adhesión de Helsinki y Estocolmo a la Alianza Atlántica. Los mandatarios de los tres países han mantenido este martes en Madrid una reunión a cuatro bandas con la participación del secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en el víspera de la cumbre de la Alianza Atlántica en la capital de España.









Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de la invasión, muertos, bombardeos, ataques, Putin, Kiev, mapa, países


Últimas noticias sobre la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, en directo.




www.20minutos.es





Os lo dije,putincels.Tito EGO siempre acierta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Hostia. 100 MWh. Una pasada. Es lo que consumen cuatro bares Paco de mierda.



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

¡¡APAGONES EN CETROPIA!!.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Brutal, solo les falta decir que la Tierra es cuadrada y que los mosquitos no existen, que son producto de nuestra imaginación. Habla el representante actual del país más terrorista del siglo XX y parte del XXI. Biden insiste, ya lo apuntó Chomsky, en la idea de "agresión no motivada". Por lo visto, invadir Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán salvó al mundo.
> 
> *Biden, ante el Rey: "Estamos dispuestos a hacer frente a la agresión de Rusia; no hay otra opción"*
> 
> ...



No tienen huevos para declararle la guerra a Rusia (si no ya lo habrían hecho) y tampoco tienen huevos de sancionar a China (so pena de que todo occidente se hunda). El tema ahora es: ¿Como nos van a vender los políticos occidentales la comida de polla que van a tener que hacerle en breve brente a Putin y a Xi-Ping?


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> De momento los titulares no dicen eso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, el turco está muy desesperado y lo mismo se vende un poco. Pero como mínimo querrá que todo el mundo diga que los kurdos son terroristas.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
Manos libres en el Kurdistan?


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le informa:
> 
> ¡¡APAGONES EN CETROPIA!!.



Jaja sera Zelenky conectadose por la cara....


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?



Aquí hay demasiados casos ya de "haber obtenido algo a cambio" ante una renuncia gorda. Estos, Fraudez (Sahara/argelia), los alemanchis (NS II)... A ver si no va a ser "obtener nada" sino "temer algo" (personalmente).


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

joderrrrr ya le has dao la tarde a los putinianos....echan bilis hasta por las orejas.......


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, Erdogan al basurero de la historia. Me esperaba más de él. Se ha vendido por cuatro rupias. A ver como reacciona el tito a esto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Dice exportar y importar.



Si, pero lo de exportar es truco…no tienen capacidad para hacerlo en el problema en que están…


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Habla de que 'en lo futuro' podría revertirse la situación. Lo que no dice, es que lo más normal es que así sea. Este es otro apoyo al gobierno golpista ucraniano para que se pueda permitir el lujo de seguir existiendo 'algo más'. Y es que tal como están las cosas, va a necesitar suministro eléctrico en breve. Así que si ya teníamos problemas en Europa con la energía, pues venga, ahora una rémora más chupando nuestra sangre.



Además la electricidad importada de Ucrania sirve para fabricar más armamento. Que guerra mas absurda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



Pronto lo sabremos…


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



Si es que da igual: En una hipotetica guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN está claro que Finlandia y Suecia comerian rabo anglo, porque es quien les paga.
Si Finlandia pone armas nucleares en la frontera, Putin va a sembrar de Topoles toda la franja que va del océano Glacial Ártico hasta el Báltico.

De momento Finlandia ya ha conseguido arruinar a millones de finlandeses que dependían del comercio con Rusia.
En breve nos vamos a poder ir a Finlandia a follar con rubiacas a 2 Euros / polvo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?



Cosas chulísimas


----------



## EGO (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



Un poco de apoyo contra el PKK y un tratado de extradicion.Eso es lo que le ha ofrecido Suecia y Finlandia.

*STOLTENBERG, EN RUEDA DE PRENSA TRAS EL ACUERDO CON TURQUÍA:* "Finlandia y Suecia se han comprometido a apoyar a Turquía contra las amenazas de su seguridad nacional. Esto incluye modificar su legislación nacional para tener como objetivo las actividades del PKK y llegar a un acuerdo con Turquía sobre la extradición".

Cerdogan el mendigo


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *Biden, ante el Rey: "Estamos dispuestos a hacer frente a la agresión de Rusia; no hay otra opción"*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012* 04:00
*El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*

En el acto, Eduardo Serra realizó un aseado discurso ponderando los valores y la altitud de aspiraciones de dicho tratado, así como de la actividad de la organización. La contestación del Rey dejó totalmente estupefactos a los asistentes: *“eso de la OTAN ya está muy pasado de moda, ahora lo que tira es Rusia y Putin. Es la relación que hay que intensificar. ¡Yo soy pro Putin! ¡Viva Putin!...!"*


----------



## McNulty (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si es que da igual: En una hipotetica guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN está claro que Finlandia y Suecia comerian rabo anglo, porque es quien les paga.
> Si Finlandia pone armas nucleares en la frontera, Putin va a sembrar de Topoles toda la franja que va del océano Glacial Ártico hasta el Báltico.
> 
> De momento Finlandia ya ha conseguido arruinar a millones de finlandeses que dependían del comercio con Rusia.
> *En breve nos vamos a poder ir a Finlandia a follar con rubias a 2 Euros / polvo.*



Vendrán ellas no te preocupes, como las ukras ahora.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si, pero lo de exportar es truco…no tienen capacidad para hacerlo en el problema en que están…



Es posible, igual es propaganda.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No tienen huevos para declararle la guerra a Rusia (si no ya lo habrían hecho) y tampoco tienen huevos de sancionar a China (so pena de que todo occidente se hunda). El tema ahora es: ¿Como nos van a vender los políticos occidentales el enfundamiento de polla que van a tener que hacer en breve brente a Putin y Xi-Ping?



Insha'Allah. Yo no estaría tan seguro. Estamos con el rublo a menos de 52 , hoy se ha dejado el dólar otro 3% eso es una bomba y por si sólo crea una posguerra.

No sé como lo va a evitar Rusia, que quiere evitarlo es obvio, que primero pasarán por ahí los bálticos es obvio también. Pero como extiendan el conflicto por va ser difícil que no lleven a Rusia a un callejón. Se van a atrever, éstos han visto que es ahora o nunca.

Y no China no va a invadir Taiwan para dividir fuerzas y Argelia, no lo veo tampoco. China lo que está haciendo es "diversificar moneda" y ayuda diplomática.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Es posible, igual es propaganda.



Joder, es propaganda barata. ¿como va un país de mierda como Ucrania (y en guerra) va a ponerse a exportar energía al resto?


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Creo que el invasor ha logrado unir voluntades al dejar al descubierto su talante destructor, amenazador y destructivo. 

Es lo que ha logrado con esta guerra absurda, invadiendo y amenazando a sus vecinos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012* 04:00
> *El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*
> 
> En el acto, Eduardo Serra realizó un aseado discurso ponderando los valores y la altitud de aspiraciones de dicho tratado, así como de la actividad de la organización. La contestación del Rey dejó totalmente estupefactos a los asistentes: *“eso de la OTAN ya está muy pasado de moda, ahora lo que tira es Rusia y Putin. Es la relación que hay que intensificar. ¡Yo soy pro Putin! ¡Viva Putin!...!"*



Toda la razón. Lo diga el porquero de Agamenón o el rey.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si es que da igual: En una hipotetica guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN está claro que Finlandia y Suecia comerian rabo anglo, porque es quien les paga.
> Si Finlandia pone armas nucleares en la frontera, Putin va a sembrar de Topoles toda la franja que va del océano Glacial Ártico hasta el Báltico.
> 
> De momento Finlandia ya ha conseguido arruinar a millones de finlandeses que dependían del comercio con Rusia.
> En breve nos vamos a poder ir a Finlandia a follar con rubiacas a 2 Euros / polvo.



Siempre les quedara Laponia y la cría de renos y elfos.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

No te fijes solo en eso, sino en por ejemplo, los problemas de logística que tienen por no poder atravesar cielo Ruso.
Todo se ha encarecido un 40% y muchas compañías aéreas están quebrando.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



En el iraquí, en los demás hay rusos o sirios con ganas de partirles la cara.
Igual créditos a fondo perdido, insumos, más influencia.


----------



## hartman (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Siempre les quedara Laponia y la cría de renos y elfos.



y nokia oh wait.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Un poco de apoyo contra el PKK y un tratado de extradicion.Eso es lo que le ha ofrecido Suecia y Finlandia.
> 
> *STOLTENBERG, EN RUEDA DE PRENSA TRAS EL ACUERDO CON TURQUÍA:* "Finlandia y Suecia se han comprometido a apoyar a Turquía contra las amenazas de su seguridad nacional. Esto incluye modificar su legislación nacional para tener como objetivo las actividades del PKK y llegar a un acuerdo con Turquía sobre la extradición".
> 
> Cerdogan el mendigo



Eso ya estaba descontado ya que era el punto de fricción.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, es propaganda barata. ¿como va un país de mierda como Ucrania (y en guerra) va a ponerse a exportar energía al resto?



Pero por aquí leí que Rusia iba a empezar a cobrar a Ucrania por la electricidad, así que, es otra cosa que a partir de ahora subvencionamos, bien sea pagando por detrás o pasándoles de países limiírofes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Jaja sera Zelenky conectadose por la cara....



Se lo han hecho a los rusos con el gas, ¿Por qué no a los euros? total, están muriendo por ellos ¿NO?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eso ya estaba descontado ya que ra el punto de friccion.



¡¡HOSTIA PUT.....!!! han jodido bien a los kurdos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están experimentando serios problemas con respecto a la comunicación.

Como informa el New York Times, tales problemas son "altamente costosos" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los comandantes de unidad deben comunicarse con los combatientes a través de "mensajeros"

Los sistemas de comunicación también son bloqueados regularmente por los sistemas de guerra electrónica rusos

La falta de sistemas de comunicación hace que las unidades ucranianas a menudo se enfrenten entre sí

Hay casos en que soldados ucranianos murieron por el fuego de su propia artillería

Las entregas de la OTAN no cubren las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en cuestiones básicas y es poco probable que la propia Ucrania pueda hacerlo.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

En cuanto la todopoderosa USA les ha llamado a capítulo, Turquía ha claudicado y metido el rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Jun 2022)

La región de Lvov se está preparando para un posible ataque de Bielorrusia, - dijo Godik, el primer subdirector de Lvov OVA.

Según él, para este propósito, se están construyendo redes adicionales de ingeniería y defensa en la región además de establecer una interacción con la región de Volyn.

Godin agregó que los habitantes de la región de Lvov deben estar preparados para el aumento de los ataques aéreos y con misiles desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



Y mirar para otro lado en el Egeo.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cga (28 Jun 2022)

Minuto 11:30 en adelante!!! Macron desesperado buscando crudo y lo más fuerte: que están haciendo ustedes con el crudo ruso?
Como decia Jesulín, en dos palabras: im-prezionante


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La región de Lvov se está preparando para un posible ataque de Bielorrusia, - dijo Godik, el primer subdirector de Lvov OVA.
> 
> Según él, para este propósito, se están construyendo redes adicionales de ingeniería y defensa en la región además de establecer una interacción con la región de Volyn.
> 
> Godin agregó que los habitantes de la región de Lvov deben estar preparados para el aumento de los ataques aéreos y con misiles desde Bielorrusia.



Que hagan una línea Maginot contra Bielorrusia para que luego les entre por detrás Polonia.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y mirar para otro lado en el Egeo.



Si, los griegos tienen que estar contentos. Pidió además mejores aviones y compartir inteligencia.

De cualquier forma ha sido demasiado rápido, la OTAN tiene prisa, mal asunto.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Pues nada unos cuantos más de km OTAN para el hijoPutin. 

Un genio.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En cuanto la todopoderosa USA les ha llamado a capítulo, Turquía ha claudicado y metido el rabo entre las piernas.



Algunos ya lo dijimos tres millones de páginas atrás.


----------



## Yomateix (28 Jun 2022)

Vaya, no debe de haberse dado cuenta de la ingente cantidad de armas y millones que le han enviado. El problema es que pierdan tanto armamento.....y esperar que el resto de paises (que no pintaban nada en esa guerra) se la subvencionen por completo, porque ellos lo valen. Apenas le echan morro:

"El alcalde de Kiev, *Vitali Klitschkó*, ha dicho este martes en Madrid que Ucrania lleva "*demasiado tiempo" esperando a que los países occidentales le proporcionen armas para defenderse* de la invasión de Rusia. 

"Hemos agotado demasiado tiempo. Cada día, patriotas ucranianos *pagan las consecuencias con su vida*", afirmó.


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


>



Otra cuenta secundaria que entra a deleitarnos con su sapiencia.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012* 04:00
> *El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*
> 
> En el acto, Eduardo Serra realizó un aseado discurso ponderando los valores y la altitud de aspiraciones de dicho tratado, así como de la actividad de la organización. La contestación del Rey dejó totalmente estupefactos a los asistentes: *“eso de la OTAN ya está muy pasado de moda, ahora lo que tira es Rusia y Putin. Es la relación que hay que intensificar. ¡Yo soy pro Putin! ¡Viva Putin!...!"*




Aquí otro momento para el recuerdo (sin poso geopolítico).


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

La región de Lvov se está preparando para un posible ataque de Bielorrusia, - dijo Godik, el primer subdirector de Lvov OVA.

Según él, para este propósito, se están construyendo redes adicionales de ingeniería y defensa en la región, además de establecer una interacción con la región de Volyn.

Godin agregó que los habitantes de la región de Lvov deben estar preparados para el aumento de los ataques aéreos y con misiles desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, los griegos tienen que estar contentos. Pidió además mejores aviones y compartir inteligencia.
> 
> De cualquier forma ha sido demasiado rápido, la OTAN tiene prisa, mal asunto.



Y no ha sido una amenaza del tipo que no puedes rechazar por que Erdo la rechaza como si fuera la visita de un cuñado.

Le han dado todo lo que ha querido.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

La noticia de Turquía no le coge de sorpresa a nadie. Bueno, a los otanistas, que no saben ni por dónde les da el aire.

Rusia no se va a desviar de su primer objetivo, Ucrania.
Ya lo tiene encarrilado.
Lo demás es ruido.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya, no debe de haberse dado cuenta de la ingente cantidad de armas y millones que le han enviado. El problema es que pierdan tanto armamento.....y esperar que el resto de paises (que no pintaban nada en esa guerra) se la subvencionen por completo, porque ellos lo valen. Apenas le echan morro:
> 
> "El alcalde de Kiev, *Vitali Klitschkó*, ha dicho este martes en Madrid que Ucrania lleva "*demasiado tiempo" esperando a que los países occidentales le proporcionen armas para defenderse* de la invasión de Rusia.
> 
> "Hemos agotado demasiado tiempo. Cada día, patriotas ucranianos *pagan las consecuencias con su vida*", afirmó.



El Sonao este que se vaya a cagar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Algunos ya lo dijimos tres millones de páginas atrás.



Yo no quería creérmelo, como tantas cosas.


----------



## Yomateix (28 Jun 2022)

Atacan un centro comercial expresamente, con varios misiles, 1000 personas en el centro comercial (que estaba cerrado como ya se sabe en realidad) con temperaturas tan altas que pueden fundir el metal y.....mueren 20 personas, más 21 desaparecidas. Es bastante evidente que ya no hay por donde coger lo del ataque al centro comercial ni el venderlo como intento de asesinato de 1000 civiles y queda bastante más coherente lo del ataque al almacén de municiones cercano y que en realidad en el centro comercial solo estaban algunos trabajadores o soldados.


"La propagación instantánea del fuego en el centro debido a la onda expansiva hizo que pareciera un tornado de fuego que lo devoraba todo a su paso"

Lysenko indicó que la potencia del fuego por la detonación de un misil es muy distinta a la de un incendio convencional, con temperaturas *tan elevadas que pueden fundirlo todo*, incluso el metal.

Alrededor de un millar de personas, entre servicios de emergencia, bomberos y policías, trabajan para encontrar a los todavía *21 desaparecidos*


----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El dato curioso al respecto es que, en Google maps (Ya lo comentóa alguien en el hilo),
> reflejaba con la etiqueta que estaba cerrado. Pues bien, hoy ya le cambiaron la chapa
> y lo ponen como 'abierto'... Así que se les chafó el cuento.



@mazuste fue @Minsky Moment el que creo el hilo de la mentira del centro comercial. Fallo en matrix: las reseñas más recientes en google del centro comercial supuestamente bombardeado hoy en Ucrania tienen 4 meses de antigüedad


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Toda la razón. Lo diga el porquero de Agamenón o el rey.



Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012* 
*El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”* 


La *abdicación* de *Juan* *Carlos* I fue el acto de renuncia al trono de España formalizado por *Juan* *Carlos* I de España en favor su hijo Felipe el 18 de junio de *2014. 

*El golpe del Maidan, Ucrania 21 de noviembre de 2013-23 de febrero de* 2014 *


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012
> El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Esas declaraciones del rey emérito ya eran conocidas en el foro.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

No veo yo ya mucho ánimo de negociación
_
El Kremlin dice que la campaña de Rusia en Ucrania puede terminar cuando las tropas ucranianas entreguen las armas y acepten las condiciones de Moscú

_


----------



## Yomateix (28 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a lo que comentabais de la electricidad y Ucrania que era propaganda. Es decir que ese "primer envio" podría dar electricidad a 1375 viviendas durante un día completo. Digamos que cada finca tiene de media 40 viviendas, pues daría para alimentar 40 fincas de pisos. Es decir una miseria realmente para cualquier ciudad porque no daría ni para un barrio pequeñito....pero va a exportar a 24 paises....no es serio. La parte final lo deja más claro, exportar....o importar, que es lo que realmente se va a hacer. Como no está ya cara la electricidad, ahora se la vamos a pagar también a Ucrania. Todo a costa de la UE.


En palabras que se entiendan, un megavatio/hora supone una cantidad de energía que puede dar electricidad a una media de 330 viviendas en una hora. 


Ucrania empezará en los próximos días a exportar electricidad a 24 países de Europa. Ucrania ha cumplido los requisitos técnicos para comenzar con la* exportación de los primeros 100 megavatios *desde Ucrania.

"Si es necesario, *Ucrania también podrá importar este volumen de electricidad procedente de Europa*," agregó.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La noticia de Turquía no le coge de sorpresa a nadie. Bueno, a los otanistas, que no saben ni por dónde les da el aire.
> 
> Rusia no se va a desviar de su primer objetivo, Ucrania.
> Ya lo tiene encarrilado.
> Lo demás es ruido.



Turquía ha pescado mucho


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No veo yo ya mucho ánimo de negociación
> 
> _El Kremlin dice que la campaña de Rusia en Ucrania puede terminar cuando las tropas ucranianas entreguen las armas y acepten las condiciones de Moscú
> 
> _



A ver, nos ha jodido: Los rusos se han sentado un millón de veces a negociar y a última hora el borracho de Johnson y el PedoBiden han saboteado los acuerdos. Así que el único acuerdo que ya queda es que no va a haber acuerdo jamás.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Turquía ha pescado mucho



De la Otan sí.
Habrá que ver del lado ruso qué pesca


----------



## ignorante (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo que el invasor ha logrado unir voluntades al dejar al descubierto su talante destructor, amenazador y destructivo.
> 
> Es lo que ha logrado con esta guerra absurda, invadiendo y amenazando a sus vecinos.



Echa un vistazo a los vídeos del periodista americano paseándose por Severodonetsk. Lo que dice la gente entrevistada (es evidente que son demasiadas personas y demasiado normales para ser un montaje) es que los soldados rusos les han librado de los ataques de Ucrania (fueron bombardeados incluso a finales de febrero cuando Rusia todavía no estaba en esa zona) y que han causado mínimos daños porque no usan artillería pesada contra zonas residenciales, y que los soldados ucranianos los han usado como escudos humanos.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> A ver si sale en prensa. Si es así, la cosa se complica.



Los satánicos van a por todas , van a por Rusia y si no la han bombardeado ya es por su enorme arsenal nuclear. Para ellos es otro Libia, Iraq solo que no pueden entrar allí, es criminal todo esto.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Yo antes era el primero que pensaba que iba a haber nukes, pero ya tengo muchas dudas: Si hubieran querido ya le habrían declarado la guerra a Rusia.
Si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden.

Yo creo que el objetivo era arruinar a Europa, pero economicamente (y ya lo están consiguiendo).


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Estupenda noticia lo de Suecia y Finlandia!!

Sinceramente, por más que en un mundo ideal no deberían existir las guerras etc., en el mundo real lo mejor que puede pasar es una OTAN fuerte, unida y capaz; con todos sus defectos, que son muchos, siempre será mejor que las otras opciones que existen.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

http://galaxiamilitar.es/la-artiller...o-mas-precisa/


*La artillería ucraniana está a punto de volverse mucho más precisa. *


Ya es oficial. Estados Unidos ha proporcionado, o pronto lo hará, proyectiles de artillería guiados por láser al ejército ucraniano.
Los proyectiles Excalibur de 155 milímetros de diámetro, que se dirigen a un punto de luz láser y pueden alcanzar a los vehículos enemigos en bosques, revestimientos y callejones, podrían ayudar a los ucranianos a reducir la ventaja de la potencia de fuego del ejército ruso en Ucrania.
Un funcionario no identificado del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos confirmó la disposición del Excalibur en comentarios a los periodistas el lunes. “Como saben, estamos haciendo entrenamientos desde Ucrania, Alemania e Inglaterra”, dijo el funcionario.
“Y así, tenemos todo, desde cursos de mantenimiento que estamos llevando a cabo, continuando la formación en el empleo de sistemas de artillería, tanto HIMARS [lanzacohetes] como obuses. Estamos trabajando en el empleo de Excalibur, y eso es lo más importante”.


A pesar de su elevado coste -100.000 dólares por proyectil-, el Excalibur es una opción natural para el ejército ucraniano en su transición a la artillería de estilo occidental. Los ucranianos ya son expertos en el uso de proyectiles guiados por láser de fabricación local con sus actuales cañones ex soviéticos.
El ejército ucraniano posee al menos un tipo de proyectil guiado por láser: el Kvitnyk de 152 milímetros de diámetro, que es compatible con los obuses autopropulsados 2S3 y los cañones remolcados D-20 del ejército. Una empresa ucraniana también ha desarrollado un proyectil guiado por láser de 122 milímetros llamado Karasuk que funciona con los cañones remolcados D-30 y los obuses de oruga 2S1 del ejército.
Cualquier dron u observador sobre el terreno con un designador láser puede señalar un objetivo. Los vídeos de los ataques de la artillería ucraniana contra las fuerzas rusas ilustran claramente la eficacia de los proyectiles de precisión.


La práctica habitual de la artillería no guiada es realizar unos pocos disparos de alcance impreciso y luego “caminar” hacia el objetivo mientras un observador en tierra o en el aire corrige sus coordenadas.
Sin embargo, cuando se ve que un solo proyectil impacta en un objetivo pequeño sin ninguna corrección, es muy probable que el proyectil haya sido guiado por un láser. En algunos vídeos de los combates en Ucrania, el destello del láser es realmente visible en los segundos previos a la explosión de un proyectil.
El ejército ucraniano está incorporando constantemente cientos de nuevas piezas de artillería que sus aliados extranjeros han donado. La mayoría de los nuevos cañones, incluidos los 126 obuses M-777 que Estados Unidos ha prometido, disparan proyectiles de 155 milímetros. Los M-777 con el equipamiento adecuado son compatibles con el Excalibur.


La combinación de nuevos cañones y nuevos proyectiles podría ayudar a los ucranianos a mitigar la ventaja artillera de 10 a 1 que poseen los rusos en el este de Ucrania. El ejército ruso tiene sus propios proyectiles guiados, pero la mayoría de las veces los rusos simplemente lanzan muchos proyectiles de forma imprecisa, y cuentan con una velocidad de disparo bruta para compensar la falta de potencia y precisión.
El ejército ucraniano no tiene suficientes armas ni municiones para igualar al ejército ruso proyectil a proyectil. Pero, en teoría, los ucranianos podrían conseguir los mismos resultados, o mejores, dirigiendo un pequeño número de proyectiles más potentes -o más precisos- para conseguir impactos a la misma velocidad, o mejor, que los rusos pueden hacer con su propia artillería, menos potente individualmente.
“Los nuevos proyectiles son más eficaces que sus equivalentes soviéticos y, por tanto, su consumo es menor”, explicó el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksii Reznikov.
Los nuevos proyectiles guiados son aún más eficaces. Los rusos podrían disparar 10 proyectiles por cada uno que disparen los ucranianos. Pero no es probable que consigan más impactos cuando los ucranianos tengan los Excaliburs.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (28 Jun 2022)

Hay que decir la verdad

El centro comercial en kremenchuk si estaba en funcionamiento, fue claramente un daño colateral del ataque al almacén de armas


(fuente: family lapkin, una pareja videoblogger ucraniana que tiene un canal de youtube desde hace muchos años en esa cuidad)

ya se sabe que a los ucranianos les gusta mucho protegerse con civiles


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo no quería creérmelo, como tantas cosas.



Menudo capullo es Erdogan, como para creerlo.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Jun 2022)

Vuelve a ponerla. Era lo único interesante de tus comentarios


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Aquí otro momento para el recuerdo (sin poso geopolítico).


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues nada, Erdogan al basurero de la historia. Me esperaba más de él. Se ha vendido por cuatro rupias. A ver como reacciona el tito a esto.



Que Cerdogan cedería estaba cantado, no entiendo cómo ud esperaba algo de ese trilero.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo antes era el primero que pensaba que iba a haber nukes, pero ya tengo muchas dudas: Si hubieran querido ya le habrían declarado la guerra a Rusia.
> Si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden.
> 
> Yo creo que el objetivo era arruinar a Europa, pero economicamente (y ya lo están consiguiendo).



Ahora es cuando pueden. Turquía no es ejército menor. Israel rabia y patalea por sus paseos por Siria e Irak pero... a tragar. Rusia también estará tragando sapos por Siria.

Grecia se enfadará pero tampoco le va a servir. Ya puede dar por perdidas algunas de las islas pegadas a Turquía.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estupenda noticia lo de Suecia y Finlandia!!
> 
> Sinceramente, por más que en un mundo ideal no deberían existir las guerras etc., en el mundo real lo mejor que puede pasar es una OTAN fuerte, unida y capaz; con todos sus defectos, que son muchos, siempre será mejor que las otras opciones que existen.



Noticia cojonudísima. Si Marruecos ataca a España (olvidando lo de C&M) recibiremos grandes cargamentos de forros polares de esos países para ayudarnos. Si Rusia los ataca nos jugamos entrar en una guerra nuclear y desaparecer.

Negocio redondo, sin duda.


----------



## Roedr (28 Jun 2022)

Primero Rusia tratará de acabar lo de Ucrania, luego ya veremos.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que Cerdogan cedería estaba cantado, no entiendo cómo ud esperaba algo de ese trilero.



A ver, que se muere y su país está en la ruina más negra. Es lo normal.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que todo es de cara a la galería: Quieren crear una nueva guerra fría contra Rusia y contra China para reindustrializar Estados Unidos.
Una guerra nuclear no le interesa a nadie (a menos que seas un satanista o un pirado.)


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo creo que todo es de cara a la galería: Quieren crear una nueva guerra fría contra Rusia y contra China para reindustrializar Estados Unidos.
> Una guerra nuclear no le interesa a nadie (a menos que seas un satanista o un pirado.)



¿Y que va a hacer Rusia contra todos?. Convencionalmente no puede. Como no les tire toda materia prima y viva de prestado de China es imposible.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y que va a hacer Rusia contra todos?. Convencionalmente no puede. Como no les tire toda materia prima y viva de prestado de China es imposible.



Sinceramente no creo que la OTAN le declare la guerra a Rusia. Si es así, bueno, ya veremos que hace Rusia, pero no creo que la OTAN esté tan pirada.
Una guerra nuclear total no le interesa a nadie: Los ricos quieren seguir disfrutando de sus playas exclusivas, sus putas de lujo y sus yates.

Quizás Estados Unidos quiera un guerra convencional con Rusia. La verdad es que está todo muy raro.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y que va a hacer Rusia contra todos?. Convencionalmente no puede. Como no les tire toda materia prima y viva de prestado de China es imposible.



No son una amenaza para Rusia como si lo era Ucrania tomada por nazis. Lo demás es postureo ya que eran bloque occidental desde la guerra fría.
De haber enfrentamiento directo no seria convencional sino nuclear. La otanizacion de todo occidente tiene la ventaja para Rusia de clarificar las cosas.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo antes era el primero que pensaba que iba a haber nukes, pero ya tengo muchas dudas: Si hubieran querido ya le habrían declarado la guerra a Rusia.
> Si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden.
> 
> Yo creo que el objetivo era arruinar a Europa, pero economicamente (y ya lo están consiguiendo).



Bienvenido al redil


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y estoy aún esperando que Finlandia y Suecia entren en la otan....hace 2 meses era inminente su entrada



Jajajaja qué pedazo de owned.
Te falta realidad, hijo.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que comentabais de la electricidad y Ucrania que era propaganda. Es decir que ese "primer envio" podría dar electricidad a 1375 viviendas durante un día completo. Digamos que cada finca tiene de media 40 viviendas, pues daría para alimentar 40 fincas de pisos. Es decir una miseria realmente para cualquier ciudad porque no daría ni para un barrio pequeñito....pero va a exportar a 24 paises....no es serio. La parte final lo deja más claro, exportar....o importar, que es lo que realmente se va a hacer. Como no está ya cara la electricidad, ahora se la vamos a pagar también a Ucrania. Todo a costa de la UE.
> 
> 
> En palabras que se entiendan, un megavatio/hora supone una cantidad de energía que puede dar electricidad a una media de 330 viviendas en una hora.
> ...



Dentro de la ecuación incluyo(importar desde Europa) ya a Ucrania(404) en lo que respecta a que nostros ya subvencionamos el gas a Marruecos, Portugal y Francia, el Reino de España somos los PAGAFANTAS de la UE y del llamado "Mundo libre y democrático". Aplaudir mucho y no os olvidéis del lema 'QUE SE JODA PUTIN', mientras nosotros comemos piedras con gusanos.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (28 Jun 2022)

Ya lo adelantó hace horas un forero. Ya lo dan los massmierda


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Sinceramente no creo que la OTAN le declare la guerra a Rusia. Si es así, bueno, ya veremos que hace Rusia, pero no creo que la OTAN esté tan pirada.
> Una guerra nuclear total no le interesa a nadie: Los ricos quieren seguir disfrutando de sus playas exclusivas, sus putas de lujo y sus yates.
> 
> Quizás Estados Unidos quiera un guerra convencional con Rusia. La verdad es que está todo muy raro.



Si claro, convencional ¿Pero contra todos puede Rusia? No, por muy malos que sean.

La única forma sería si es por fases y van primero los bálticos que decís y será verdad que son muy fanáticos, pero a los que les toque poner la piel se les quitará el fanatismo rápido y ya de bálticos para abajo, salvo profesionales nastis del plastis.

Y bueno, los profesionales tragarán, supongo pero muy motivados por el sur no sé yo si andarán.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jun 2022)

Éste es el mejor de tus 17 mensajes.


Jajajaja, pop pop pop. Pero dime qué mierda tienes en el cerebro, pedazo de anormal.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

Que si ,que buenos son, que razones para mi tienen, pero que tampoco son superhombres. Eso es el ejército entrenado y es finito.

Con los desprecios que se le han hecho habrá menos resistencia a la movilización, pero ésto no es 1940, no creo que haya tantos sacrificados, incluso en Rusia.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Yo soy muy magufo, pero tenemos que poner los pies en la tierra: El satanismo va de convencer a la humanidad para adorar al diablo (en vez de a Dios).
Pero es que si te cargas a toda la población mundial tampoco va a quedar mucha gente para adorar a nadie.

Puede que haya guerras, pero si caen las nukes desaparece todo y la civilización colapsa.

Yo creo que es posible que haya sectas satánicas en los gobiernos mundiales, pero también las habrá judías, cristianas, musulmanas o de cualquier otra índole.

Un buen amigo que controlaba mucho de estos temas me dijo una vez: Hay 700 familias que controlan el mundo, pero están todos enfrentados entre sí.

A estas alturas sino ha habido nukes aún yo ya no creo que las haya.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si claro, convencional ¿Pero contra todos puede Rusia? No, por muy malos que sean.
> 
> La única forma sería si es por fases y van primero los bálticos que decís y será verdad que son muy fanáticos, pero a los que les toque poner la piel se les quitará el fanatismo rápido y ya de bálticos para abajo, salvo profesionales nastis del plastis.
> 
> Y bueno, los profesionales tragarán, supongo pero muy motivados por el sur no sé yo si andarán.



La guerra moderna no es como la Segunda guerra mundial.
Rusia no necesita salir de sus fronteras para arrasar Europa.

Pero Europa sí necesita entrar en Rusia para acabar con el país.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

A ver cuando USA manda construir los barcos rompehielos con tecnología rusa que los rusos mandaron a Finlandia construir.
Creo que pasaran años esperando los Finlandeses con el ahora no toca.

*Rompehielos finlandeses (proyecto)*






*Rompehielos ruso*


----------



## Seronoser (28 Jun 2022)

El nasdaq se hunde un 3%, el dolar se hunde un 3% con el rublo, el petróleo sube un 3% hasta los 114 dolares...
Y eso aun ganando la guerra de Ucrania, y con Rusia en default


----------



## Baltasar G thang (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy muy magufo, pero tenemos que poner los pies en la tierra: El satanismo va de convencer a la humanidad para adorar al diablo (en vez de a Dios).
> Pero es que si te cargas a toda la población mundial tampoco va a quedar mucha gente para adorar a nadie.
> 
> Puede que haya guerras, pero si caen las nukes desaparece todo y la civilización colapsa.
> ...



por eso las nukes son la mejor opcion, la mas sana
ni satanicos, ni capillitas, ni musulmoros ni nada
solo HUECO, mucho HUECO


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo antes era el primero que pensaba que iba a haber nukes, pero ya tengo muchas dudas: Si hubieran querido ya le habrían declarado la guerra a Rusia.
> Si no lo han hecho ya es porque no pueden.
> 
> Yo creo que el objetivo era arruinar a Europa, pero economicamente (y ya lo están consiguiendo).



El objetivo es compartimentar el mundo para que el mercado global de energía este arficialmente dividido. Menos oferta en cada lado, precios más altos. Consumo menor por tanto. El objetivo es poner la energía por las nubes ante la escasez que se nos viene encima para que se consuma solo lo imprescindible, o ni eso.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jun 2022)

Viendo el estudio fiable más completo sobre las "Consecuencias de una interrupción del suministro 
de gas ruso para la industria alemana", hago predicción: Alemania se descolgará de este conflicto 
en algún lugar del Otoño. Punto.










Konsequenzen eines Importstopps von russischem Erdgas


Studie zur Abhängigkeit der deutschen Industrie von russischem Erdgas und zu den Auswirkungen auf Wertschöpfung und Arbeitsplätze bei einem Lieferstopp




www.vbw-bayern.de


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Viendo el estudio fiable más completo sobre las "Consecuencias de una interrupción del suministro
> de gas ruso para la industria alemana", hago predicción: Alemania se descolgará de este conflicto
> en algún lugar del Otoño. Punto.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo apostando por eso todo el conflicto. Vamos, incluso con apertura del NS II, que está a estrenar. Pero ahora ya no sé, el tío Sam es muy insistente.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El objetivo es compartimentar el mundo para que el mercado global de energía este arficialmente dividido. Menos oferta en cada lado, precios más altos. Consumo menor por tanto. El objetivo es poner la energía por las nubes ante la escasez que se nos viene encima para que se consuma solo lo imprescindible, o ni eso.



Es lo que digo, me explico: En un principio yo mismo estaba muy asustado, y además, como soy cristiano pues todo esto tenía un ambiente muy de "apocalipsis", pero es que si lo piensas bien a nadie le interesa que el mundo desaparezca: Ni a los ricos, ni a los pobres, ni a lo creyentes, ni a los ateos, ni a los satánicos, ni a los Cristianos, etc.

La OTAN está en modo desquiciado intentando acorralar a Rusia, pero no les veo declarando la guerra a Rusia.

Aquí hay otro tipo de intereses: Estados Unidos quiere hundir a Europa para quitarse un competidor comercial, desindustrializar Europa y hacerla dependiente de unos Estados Unidos re-industrializados. Al mismo tiempo quiere forzar a todo occidente a aislarse de Rusia y de China para boicotear la compra de productos de esos países por parte de Europa. ¿Para qué coño va Estados Unidos a querer que Rusia le volatilice todas las ciudades de más de 100.000 habitantes?

De un ataque así solo te recuperas en 10.000 años.

No, no tiene sentido empezar una guerra nuclear solo por pasta.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Aparte que hay otro tema: Si empieza la guerra de verdad y la hambruna generalizada... ¿Quien va a parar a los 1500 millones de moro-negros en las fronteras de Europa?



Con guerra de verdad, sobran ametralladoras y cintas repletas de cartuchos, el brujo de la tribu los hara invulnerables a las balas ???.  

PD- Con guerra en europa, se terminan las paguitas y las pateras, son negros, pero no gilipollas.


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nasdaq se hunde un 3%, el dolar se hunde un 3% con el rublo, el petróleo sube un 3% hasta los 114 dolares...
> Y eso aun ganando la guerra de Ucrania, y con Rusia en default



Eso si que revienta egos, ya no son nadie para el mundo. Le hacen un default y el rublo sube el 3% frente al dólar. 

Salvo que apuesten por pérdida de la guerra de Rusia eso además va a ser una constante durante tiempo, no se va a parar aquí el rublo.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Una guerra nuclear no es una forma "controlable" de diezmar a la población mundial: Vacunas chungas, mierdas en el agua y en la comida, ingeniería social para hacernos a todos maricones. eutanasia, ateismo, etc. Esas si que podrían ser opciones mejores.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Jun 2022)

Hago un comentario que puede ser significativo, ya no escucho en mandatarios de países de la OTAN apoyo a Zelensky.

Y es que de las declaraciones públicas de altos cargos y mandatarios en el circo de la OTAN en Madrid, lo que he escuchado es el; "apoyo al pueblo ucraniano".

Es decir, ya no se da apoyo público a Zelensky, ni al Gobierno ucraniano, como discurso único.

Puedo estar equivocado, pero lo veo relevante. Quizá soy precipitado en esta interpretación; a ver qué pasa en las próximas horas, y qué sucede tras la intervención de Zelensky, si la hay.

Doy por descontado, que GB, EEUU, Canadá y los australes, seguirán apoyando fuertemente a Zelensky.


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es lo que digo, me explico: En un principio yo mismo estaba muy asustado, y además, como soy cristiano pues todo esto tenía un ambiente muy de "apocalipsis", pero es que si lo piensas bien a nadie le interesa que el mundo desaparezca: Ni a los ricos, ni a los pobres, ni a lo creyentes, ni a los ateos, ni a los satánicos, ni a los Cristianos, etc.
> 
> La OTAN está en modo desquiciado intentando acorralar a Rusia, pero no les veo declarando la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Los jerarcas nazis tampoco invadieron Polonia para terminar suicidandose y matando a su familia en un bunker...


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...



Es como si Claudio o el rey sol retransmitieran en directo sus fiestas mientras le preparan nuevas putadas al pueblo. Mientras tanto en Rusia hacen conciertos en estadios para celebrar sus cosas históricas y guerreras, los chinos muy discretos.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jun 2022)

Festival de humor

Ahora: Polonia quiere facturar a Gazprom por detener el suministro de gas

. Poland wants to bill Gazprom for stopping gas supply - News Unrolled

Abril: Polonia se niega a pagar el gas ruso en rublos

. Poland refuses to pay for Russian gas in roubles


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear no es una forma "controlable" de diezmar a la población mundial: Vacunas chungas, mierdas en el agua y en la comida, ingeniería social para hacernos a todos maricones. eutanasia, ateismo, etc. Esas si que podrían ser opciones mejores.



Las vacunas "chungas" han reducido las muertes por covid...
Ser antivacunas es una forma de enfermedad mental...


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Pero tampoco quiere inmigrantes, así que tendrá que convencernos para ir a follar con rusas (a mi ya me convenció hace muchos años  ).

PS, para el tamaño de Rusia, Rusia debería tener 1000 millones.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Por eso los rusos destruyen sin miramientos el armamento soviético y postsoviético.





John Nash dijo:


> Qué habrá obtenido Turquía a cambio?
> Manos libres en el Kurdistan?



Y tal vez MOSUL.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Los jerarcas nazis tampoco invadieron Polonia para terminar suicidandose y matando a su familia en un bunker...



Correcto, pero las armas del armagedon todavía no existían.


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

La comandancia Otanista lleva años especulando con que un "First strike nuclear" dejaría a Rusia de rodillas...
y sus sistemas antimisiles detendrían los lanzamientos desde submarinos y plataformas moviles...
la suerte de Europa no esta en sus cálculos of course


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las vacunas "chungas" han reducido las muertes por covid...
> Ser antivacunas es una forma de enfermedad mental...



No soy antivacunas (yo mismo tengo las tres banderillas) solo digo que una campaña de vacunación "chunga" podría ser perfecta para cargarse a la población.


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> casi todos los museos alquilan sus instalaciones para eventos de este tipo, si tienes pasta tu también puedes.



Lo sé. He ido a alguno de esos saraos. 
Es el simbolismo lo que me llama la atención, que al lado de "_Los fusilamientos del 3 de Mayo_" de Goya, autor de _"Los desastres de la guerra_" hayan tenido el valor de organizar una cena con los representantes de la OTAN.

Goya dedicó sus últimos años a sensibilizar a su pueblo contra los desmanes de la guerra. Y no encontraron otro lugar en todo Madrid para darles el pienso que al lado de su obra.
Muy triste
Lo dicho, los huesos de Goya revolviéndose en su tumba en la ermita de San Antonio de la Florida.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La comandancia Otanista lleva años especulando con que un "First strike nuclear" dejaría a Rusia de rodillas...
> y sus sistemas antimisiles detendrían los lanzamientos desde submarinos y plataformas moviles...
> la suerte de Europa no esta en sus cálculos of course



Si no lo han hecho ya es porque tienen más dudas que una gitana robando en un cuartel de la guardia civil. Además: Rusia tiene otras armas (como el Poseidón) las cuales son indetectables o misiles nucleares que no se pueden parar (Sarmat).


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

A ver si tenemos claro que en el caso que ya no descarto viendo el percal que los satánicos se decidan a acorralar a Rusia sin límite, como está en su doctrina si Rusia ve que hay un peligro existencial para la nación lloverán los misiles sobre USA/CANADA/UK/EUROPA y hasta AUS/NZ podrían pillar misiles desde submarinos si hace falta .

El problema es que los Otanicos descartan que pase lo que pase Rusia vaya a usar las nukes, están convencidos de ello y eso puede llevarnos a la catástrofe.


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

La deuda corporativa americana sufre la racha más larga de ventas de la historia


Las ventas de renta fija se están produciendo este año se mire donde se mire. No sólo el bono del Tesoro estadounidense está sufriendo pérdidas de precio este año (e incrementos de rentabilidad), ya que los bonos de las empresas estadounidenses dejan pérdidas del 14,6% por precio este año, y las...



www.eleconomista.es













Krugman alerta de una acumulación de crisis: ''Si no estáis aterrorizados, es que no veis lo que ocurre en el mundo''


El Premio Nobel de Economía 2008, Paul Krugman, ha advertido este lunes de que actualmente hay "demasiadas crisis", aunque "transitorias", pero si en una o dos décadas "no abordamos" cuestiones "gigantes", como la desigualdad y el cambio climático, "nos vamos a enfrentar a un mundo irreconocible".



www.eleconomista.es





*Krugman alerta de una acumulación de crisis: "Si no estáis aterrorizados, es que no veis lo que ocurre en el mundo".*


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver si tenemos claro que en el caso que ya no descarto viendo el percal que los satánicos se decidan a acorralar a Rusia sin límite, como está en su doctrina si Rusia ve que hay un peligro existencial para la nación lloverán los misiles sobre USA/CANADA/UK/EUROPA y hasta AUS/NZ podrían pillar misiles desde submarinos si hace falta .
> 
> *El problema es que los Otanicos descartan que pase lo que pase Rusia vaya a usar las nukes, están convencidos de ello y eso puede llevarnos a la catástrofe.*



No, no son tan imbéciles.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...


----------



## Expected (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver si tenemos claro que en el caso que ya no descarto viendo el percal que los satánicos se decidan a acorralar a Rusia sin límite, como está en su doctrina si Rusia ve que hay un peligro existencial para la nación lloverán los misiles sobre USA/CANADA/UK/EUROPA y hasta AUS/NZ podrían pillar misiles desde submarinos si hace falta .
> 
> El problema es que los Otanicos descartan que pase lo que pase Rusia vaya a usar las nukes, están convencidos de ello y eso puede llevarnos a la catástrofe.



Pues las explosiones en el aeropuerto de Kursk...no sé si van a agotar la paciencia de Vladimir y mañana nos levantamos sin Londres.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Urgente .

Explicación de la explosión en el aeropuerto de Kursk. Rusia 

El gobernador de la región rusa de Kursk informó del derribo de un dron ucraniano en el aeropuerto de la ciudad.

The governor of Russia's Kursk region reported the shooting down of a Ukrainian drone at the city's airport.

▫


----------



## Epicii (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver si tenemos claro que en el caso que ya no descarto viendo el percal que los satánicos se decidan a acorralar a Rusia sin límite, como está en su doctrina si Rusia ve que hay un peligro existencial para la nación lloverán los misiles sobre USA/CANADA/UK/EUROPA y hasta AUS/NZ podrían pillar misiles desde submarinos si hace falta .
> 
> El problema es que los Otanicos descartan que pase lo que pase Rusia vaya a usar las nukes, están convencidos de ello y eso puede llevarnos a la catástrofe.



Exacto
Si la guerra comienza, será por un error de calculo de la respuesta del rival...aunque ninguno la desee


----------



## alexforum (28 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No veo yo ya mucho ánimo de negociación
> _
> El Kremlin dice que la campaña de Rusia en Ucrania puede terminar cuando las tropas ucranianas entreguen las armas y acepten las condiciones de Moscú
> 
> _



Para que van a querer negociar ? La economía europea se cuece a fuego lento. Cada vez más descontento, inflación, problemas… y en lo militar la cosa no está tan bien pero tampoco tan mal.

Por otro lado la OTAN piensa que todavía puede desgastar a Rusia al menos en lo militar.

Creo que no vamos a ver negociación por mucho tiempo.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

A esta hora se reportan explosiones en Kiev, Kharkov, Lvov, Dnipropetrovsk, Nikolaev y Poltava


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exacto
> Si la guerra comienza, será por un error de calculo de la respuesta del rival...aunque ninguno la desee



Si la guerra comienza es porque nuestros gobernantes y élites han alcanzado un punto critico y de no retorno de estupidez nunca antes alcanzado en las sociedades del mundo en toda la historia. Todos viven en endogamia con el sindrome de la torre de marfil bajo el dogma del liberal libertinaje lucrativo irresponsable.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que Cerdogan cedería estaba cantado, no entiendo cómo ud esperaba algo de ese trilero.



Porque creen en las estupendas jugadas de ajedrez de Putin. Y no, Putin es un jugador mediocre, pero tiene una mano cojonuda ( que generalmente no utiliza ). Turquia no va a cambiar de bando, salvo que Rusia sea el bando ganador. Mientras vende humo a Rusia y cobra de occidente. Tiempo al tiempo....y al final se aclaran las cosas.



crocodile dijo:


> Los satánicos van a por todas , van a por Rusia y si no la han bombardeado ya es por su enorme arsenal nuclear. Para ellos es otro Libia, Iraq solo que no pueden entrar allí, es criminal todo esto.



Joder esto es a muerte desde el primer dia de 1991. Desde que tumbaron la urss desde dentro con la compliciadad de traidores. La posibilidad de ser socios es 0, por eso da igual meter 100.000 que 500.000 de hecho si hubiera metido 500.000 ahora tendria un enemigo menos porque habria una ucrania prorrusa.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Felipe VI: "Ningún país es ajeno a la guerra. La seguridad de España y de Europa Occidental pasa por Ucrania"


Unidad, libertad y democracia. Esas han sido las ideas más repetidas en la jornada de este martes tanto por Felipe VI como por el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. En...




www.elmundo.es





No saben ya como involucrar a las masas en la guerra. Saben que ese paso sera el mas dificil. Militarizar y radicalizar a una sociedad conlleva unos riesgos enormes.


----------



## Elimina (28 Jun 2022)

Tampoco me parece buen plan publicarlo. Les está diciendo que bajen a reunirse a una terraza.


----------



## Elimina (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La deuda corporativa americana sufre la racha más larga de ventas de la historia
> 
> 
> Las ventas de renta fija se están produciendo este año se mire donde se mire. No sólo el bono del Tesoro estadounidense está sufriendo pérdidas de precio este año (e incrementos de rentabilidad), ya que los bonos de las empresas estadounidenses dejan pérdidas del 14,6% por precio este año, y las...
> ...



Uno que depende demasiado del status quo...


----------



## coscorron (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Si la guerra comienza es porque nuestros gobernantes y élites han alcanzado un punto critico y de no retorno de estupidez nunca antes alcanzados en las sociedades del mundo en toda la historia. Todos viven en endogamia con el sindrome de la torre de marfil bajo el dogma del liberal libertinaje lucrativo irresponsable.



Pues si es por el nivel de gilipollez estan seguro que muy cerca .. el numerito que montaron con el jackets on - jackets off es ya de muy mucho nivel en gilipollismo.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Felipe VI: "Ningún país es ajeno a la guerra. La seguridad de España y de Europa Occidental pasa por Ucrania"
> 
> 
> Unidad, libertad y democracia. Esas han sido las ideas más repetidas en la jornada de este martes tanto por Felipe VI como por el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden. En...
> ...



Nada que no puedan hacer con la TV. El ciudadano medio es como un loro. Hombre si lo que pretenden es que baje a las trincheras...........eso si lo tienen jodido.


----------



## alexforum (28 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Festival de humor
> 
> Polonia quiere ahora facturar a Gazprom por detener el suministro de gas
> 
> ...



Algunas fuentes dicen que se escuchan carcajadas en toda la plaza roja


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Nada que no puedan hacer con la TV. El ciudadano medio es como un loro. Hombre si lo que pretenden es que baje a las trincheras...........eso si lo tienen jodido.



Desactivar a las masas saben. Lo contrario no.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nasdaq se hunde un 3%, el dolar se hunde un 3% con el rublo, el petróleo sube un 3% hasta los 114 dolares...
> Y eso aun ganando la guerra de Ucrania, y con Rusia en default



Y el cfd rts subiendo mas del 7%... agonica la situacion de Rusia... no se como no piden perdon a la momia ya


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No soy antivacunas (yo mismo tengo las tres banderillas) solo digo que una campaña de vacunación "chunga" podría ser perfecta para cargarse a la población.



*Off-Topic*

Yo también soy triple banderilleado y sin ningún problema, pero y lo he repetido varias veces, cuando apareció la cepa ómicron según informes técnicos evadía totalmente la vacuna, sobre todo las de mRNA, por ahí hay varios post míos citando los datos oficiales que curiosamente los informes oficiales de la Generalitat han desaparecido de la red.

Me han enviado ya 2 veces SMS para ponerme la cuarta y lo siento no voy a ponérmela, creo que las vacunas existentes han funcionado bien hasta la cepa Delta, a partir de ahí, nada de nada o incluso peor para las de mRNA.

Cuando repongan los informes técnicos desglosados según la efectividad de las vacunas ya veremos.


----------



## boyra (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y que va a hacer Rusia contra todos?. Convencionalmente no puede. Como no les tire toda materia prima y viva de prestado de China es imposible.



Para mi que es al reves:
¿ Que piensa hacer el helenco de chupaculos contra Rusia?


----------



## John Nash (28 Jun 2022)

Las campañas de vacunación han sido un test de obediencia de las masas.


----------



## crocodile (28 Jun 2022)

Resumen de hostilidades el 28 de junio de 2022.

Brevemente: enfrentamientos entre Balakleya e Izyum, cruce de Seversky Donets cerca de Privolye, asalto a Lisichansk

Dirección Kharkiv: en el norte de Kharkov, luchando cerca de Dementievka (se informa que fue liberado) y Verkhny Saltov. En el área de Chuguev - sin cambios. Entre Balakleya e Izyum, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informan haber rechazado un ataque contra el pueblo de Zaliman. Anteriormente se informó aquí sobre la liberación de Nortsovka por parte del ejército ruso.

ARCO DE PAVLOGRAD:

El flanco norte del arco (de Izyum a Popasnaya) - en el área de Izyum y Slavyansk - sin cambios, la lucha continúa en el área de Kurulka, Mazanovka, Dolina, Bogorodichny. El Seversky Donets fue forzado al sur de Kremennaya, en este momento hay batallas por Privolye y Shipilovka para conectarse con las tropas que marchan para rodear Lisichansk desde el sur. En el propio Lisichansk, continúan las batallas urbanas, se informa de un asalto exitoso, asociado con la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a Seversk. Según las estimaciones actuales, hay hasta 1.500 combatientes de la UAF en Lisichansk. Los combates continúan en Maloryazantsevo, Topolevka, la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, Verkhnekamenka, y se está desarrollando una ofensiva en Disputed.

El Frente Central (de Popasnaya a Marinka): la línea del frente no ha cambiado, las batallas posicionales continúan cerca de la carretera Artemovsk-Lysichansk, Pokrovsky, Klinovo, Novolugansky, en la dirección Avdeevsky.

El flanco sur del arco (desde el río Dnieper hasta Maryinka): la línea del frente permanece sin cambios, la tensión permanece en la dirección de Ugledar.

La dirección Kherson-Nikolaev: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar en el área de Zeleny Guy, cerca de Snigirevka, no hay información sobre el éxito.


----------



## dabuti (28 Jun 2022)

El Carapolla pensó que le llamaba el boxeador.    









La videollamada del falso alcalde de Kiev a Almeida: guerra híbrida o broma pesada


El Ayuntamiento ha presentado una denuncia por la suplantación de identidad de Vitali Klitscko, que resultó ser un impostor que empleaba un vídeo manipulado




www.eldiario.es


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)

LPR bajo Ucrania dejó el 0,5 por ciento del territorio no liberado de los nazis saliendo ...
Un día o dos y toda la LNR estará en casa!!!
28/06/2022


En Lisichansk, dos grupos de Fuerzas Especiales se ENFRENTARON en batalla ... RF y 404, informaron en la radio,
*noqueado 70 por ciento del grupo ukropo, murieron unas 30 personas... *
también tenemos una baja, lamentablemente un luchador perdió el brazo... 28/06/2022


Revelaré tal secreto, hay grupos MÍNIMO 25 DRG trabajando detrás de las líneas enemigas, cerca de Seversk y a lo largo de las carreteras ... Por cierto, uno no regresó ...
El efecto de ellos es fuerte, por lo que hay muchos autos Ukropov quemados en las carreteras ...
28/06/2022


Según nuestros GRD, *las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron Privolye ayer*, pero todo lo que se puede minar...
Todo el n.p. está simplemente lleno de PÉTALOS (prohibido por TODAS las Convenciones posibles), pero de alguna manera puedes...28/06/2022


En el aire, en Lisichansk, en la región de Kirova Gora, tomaron MUCHOS PRISIONEROS, informan sobre un centenar, lo dudo ... ¡Si es de una docena, entonces está BIEN!
El 30 por ciento de Lisichansk bajo las Fuerzas de Paz de la Federación Rusa ya está ...
28/06/2022


En general, ¡TONTERÍAS en WORLD WARS por primera vez!
Un ejército de 160 mil personas VIENE y elimina el EJÉRCITO preparado por la OTAN en la cantidad de 600 mil soldados y oficiales en su territorio y simplemente se deshace de todo como una pista de patinaje ...
DESMILITARIZACIÓN


----------



## Galiciaverde (28 Jun 2022)

Pues a mí me tocó rezar en el cole cuando lo de la Bahía de Cochinos. Nos dijeron que había empezado la 3ª guerra mundial y había que rezar. Todo cristo de rodillas rezando. Pasamos bastante miedo.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2022)

Informe que sigo:


----------



## Peineto (28 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es como si Claudio o el rey sol retransmitieran en directo sus fiestas mientras le preparan nuevas putadas al pueblo. Mientras tanto en Rusia hacen conciertos en estadios para celebrar sus cosas históricas y guerreras, los chinos muy discretos.



Jo, había leido cena trasatlántica...como lo del Titanic.


----------



## alnitak (28 Jun 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.rokfin.com


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jun 2022)

Varios comentarios.
*1.- Sobre Suecia y Finlandia en la Otan*
Todos los que no son mononeuronales o hiperventilados sabíamos que la propuesta de veto de Türkiye era solo una estrategia comercial de bazar para subir precio. Que al final, si el cliente pagaba lo que el vendedor quería, sería un SÍ, como así ha sido.
¿Y Türkiye que quería?
Pues ya lo dejó muy claro hace unas cuantas semanas.
Véase este artículo, por ejemplo:
*La prensa turca acusa a cinco políticas suecas de vínculos con el terrorismo kurdo*








La prensa turca acusa a cinco políticas suecas de vínculos con el terrorismo kurdo


La ministra de Exteriores de Suecia condena unas “acusaciones graves que son totalmente infundadas”




www.larazon.es





En concreto, los turcos pedían una importante pieza de caza mayor POLÍTICA, y una importante pieza de caza mayor ECONÓMICO-MILITAR.
La pieza política era incómoda para Finlandia pero mucho más aun para Suecia. Hasta salió la ministra de exteriores toda ofendida.
Pero la real-polititik es la que es, así que la sra. ministra al final no le ha quedado otra que bajarse las bragas ante el turco.
¿Quiere esto decir que van a extraditar a la eurodiputada sueco-kurda? No, ni mucho menos. Solo que si los partidos kurdos "son terrorismo", cualquier contacto con ellos es colaboración con terroristas. La eurodiputada, y resto de personajes kurdos en Suecia-Finlandia van a tener o que emigrar a otra parte, o mantener un perfil muy muy bajito.
Por supuesto eso deja a los kurdos de la zona de influencia que le interesa a Türkiye casi aislados políticamente del todo (al menos, de UE y Otan). Por tanto, Kurdistan sirio-iraquí es en la práctica _terra nullius _(solo Iran y Rusia pueden hacer de "protector", ji ji ji).

*Primera pieza de caza mayor, política, concedida.*

Pero aun había más bragas que bajar, ya que el turco pidió ya en mayo "alguna cosita" respecto de armamento.
Pero no lo que alguno pueda pensar, que le vendan armas chulas occidentales y eso.
NORRRRR
Türkiye tiene una potente industria armamentística, con potencial de exportar (money money money, bussines is bussines).
Esa industria armamentística depende del complejo militar (el contrapoder público del pais), y goza de una financiación fiscal privilegiada.
Y hacen cosas chulas.








La industria de defensa turca - El Radar


Desde principios de la década de 2000, la producción nacional de Turquía de sus necesidades militares ha pasado de un 20% a un 65% en 2020. Además, en los




www.elradar.es





Suecia y Finlandia tienen interesante industrias armamentísticas. Pero al no estar en la Otan, no todo lo que tienen es "estándar Otan", así que van a tener que comprar muchas cosas.
Suecia y Finlandia, por eso de los kurdos, tenían vetadas a las empresas turcas de armamento. No les compraban nada (realmente, tampoco lo necesitaban, pero bueno, esa es otra).

La segunda pieza de caza mayor, y aquí USA, principal y privilegiado proveedor de armamento a la Otan ha tenido que conceder un derecho de participación, es el levantamiento de los vetos a las compras de armas turcas (y por supuesto, el compromiso de adquisición de una buena cantidad).
Sorprende que dos países industrializados, avanzados, con potentes industrias armamentísticas, exportadoras de armas, hayan tenido que hacer esa bajada de bragas (no es por discriminación de género, es que la inmensa mayoría de _integrantas y miembras _de esos gobiernos seguro que lleva bragas y no calzoncillos), y extiendan la chequera al turco.

*Segunda pieza de caza mayor, económico-militar, concedida.*

Y por supuesto, algo más habrá dentro de las negociaciones entre bastidores que no trascienden.
.../...


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jun 2022)

El rublo se fortalece dia a dia, quiza incluso demasiado


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Que sigan , que sigan .. a ese ritmo hasta suiza entra en la OTAN...


----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (28 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si claro, convencional ¿Pero contra todos puede Rusia? No, por muy malos que sean.
> 
> La única forma sería si es por fases y van primero los bálticos que decís y será verdad que son muy fanáticos, pero a los que les toque poner la piel se les quitará el fanatismo rápido y ya de bálticos para abajo, salvo profesionales nastis del plastis.
> 
> Y bueno, los profesionales tragarán, supongo pero muy motivados por el sur no sé yo si andarán.



Lo de Ucrania va a quitar muchas tonterías.... Al tiempo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (28 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El rublo se fortalece dia a dia, quiza incluso demasiado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105213



A niveles de 2015. Ahora tiene resistencia, pero con lo de los 600.000 millones de dólares que dice Sleepy Joe que va a seguir despilfarrando la OTAN, la más que segura puesta en marcha de la impresora, se puede ir hasta 37-35 como en 2014.

Edit: se ha pasado de más de 120 a 51 desde marzo...


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)

Ahora entiendo el frenesí de los putinianos en las últimas 48h, les está saliendo todo mal.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Jun 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Lo de los fondos bloqueados es un as en la manga que sacaran cuando les interese.
> 
> Si de verdad los necesitaran pero ya, solo habrían tenido que decir:
> 
> ...



Esa ha sido la mejor jugada. Dejaron de gancho unos fondos que interesantes pero no decisivos para demostrar al mundo la verdadera cara del dólar. 

Ha hecho la a daño eso que loa cien mil héroes rusos de limpieza por ukranazilandia


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jun 2022)

.../...
*2.- Breve, sobre la export-import de electricidad ucraniana*

Sí, Ucrania, ahora mismo, es excedentaria en electricidad.
Cosa del inmenso parón de casi toda la actividad económico-industrial.
También han tenido su efecto los pepinazos a las subestaciones tractoras de ferrocarril.
Aunque han perdido y siguen perdiendo capacidad de generación, aun producen más de lo que ahora necesitan.
En el futuro, ya se verá.
Por eso lo de export (ahora) import (después).

Por la parte export, era y es muy interesante para la UE; pues dados los estándares medioambientales ucranianos algo (mucho ) _soviéticos_, son capaces de producir ingentes cantidades de kilowatios sucios sin miramientos ni sobrecostes de derechos de emisión de carbono ni cosas de esas.

A futuro, se verá lo que queda. Energodar y 1 hidroeléctrica del Dnieper están en manos rusas. En el Donbass han perdido varias térmicas de carbón.
Carbón, por cierto que en su mayoría procedía de la parte independiente de las repúblicas, mediante un acuerdo de "contrabando tolerado" que organizó Poroshenko y realizó las mediaciones y gestiones Mevdevchuk. (Una de las razones de su detención y silenciamiento). Akhmetov, con minas en un lado e industrias en el otro, se lo organizó por su cuenta y riesgo (y pleno conocimiento del gobierno de Kiev).

Las razones del interés de occidente de "comprar" algo ucraniano que realmente ni necesita, ni cumpliría estándares occidentales (y que Ucrania podría usar en provecho propio), es robar todo lo robable que aun se pueda robar de Ucrania a precio de derribo, antes de que lleguen los rusos y den el portazo. Por supuesto, el zelenskyato y sus secuaces cobran sus generosas comisiones en paradisíacas islas, para la jubilación....


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear no es una forma "controlable" de diezmar a la población mundial: Vacunas chungas, mierdas en el agua y en la comida, ingeniería social para hacernos a todos maricones. eutanasia, ateismo, etc. Esas si que podrían ser opciones mejores.



La guerra mundial es el fin. 
Para los que crecimos en los 80 eso está más que claro.


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El rublo se fortalece dia a dia, quiza incluso demasiado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105213



Una divisa fuerte permite comprar barato y vender caro. De momento les viene bien y se lo pueden permitir.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Agárrense los machos, con la cada vez más posible entrada en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia no tardarán en entrar en masa los putinianos. 

Podemos esperarnos alguna rabieta de Putin en forma de bombardeo, qué será? Una guardería, una escuela, un refugio de animales?


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania va a quitar muchas tonterías.... Al tiempo.



Dios te oiga.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Pues a mí me tocó rezar en el cole cuando lo de la Bahía de Cochinos. Nos dijeron que había empezado la 3ª guerra mundial y había que rezar. Todo cristo de rodillas rezando. Pasamos bastante miedo.



En los 80 era común rezar todavía para que Reagan o Andropov no enloquecieran y le dieran al botón. 
También había un sano sentimiento de neutralidad, de que a los españoles no nos iba nada en eso, que los niños rusos, húngaros, rumanos o alemanes del este eran tan niños como nosotros y no nos habían hecho nada.... Vivimos una infancia feliz, sin lujos pero feliz...


----------



## magufone (29 Jun 2022)

a buen hambre no hay pan duro...


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Vladimir el Pequeño, contigo empezó todo


----------



## magufone (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En los 80 era común rezar todavía para que Reagan o Andropov no enloquecieran y le dieran al botón.
> También había un sano sentimiento de neutralidad, de que a los españoles no nos iba nada en eso, que los niños rusos, húngaros, rumanos o alemanes del este eran tan niños como nosotros y no nos habían hecho nada.... Vivimos una infancia feliz, sin lujos pero feliz...



no teniamos a la prensa prostituida de ahora...


----------



## magufone (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nasdaq se hunde un 3%, el dolar se hunde un 3% con el rublo, el petróleo sube un 3% hasta los 114 dolares...
> Y eso aun ganando la guerra de Ucrania, y con Rusia en default



en un foro de economia y algunos no se han enterado de lo que es un default...
Lo que se les da bien es tomar fotos de conductores cometiendo infracciones en rotondas o comprar un chubasquero para el perrete...


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

Vídeo: Misil ruso Kh-31P de Argelia golpea radar de Patriot de EEUU | HISPANTV


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las campañas de vacunación han sido un test de obediencia de las masas.



Para que necesitan un test? Acaso las masas no son obedientes?

El que no se vacuna, no vota?, no consume? no ve los medios? "Las vacunas tienen un chip para localizarnos", escribía el antivacunas desde su teléfono móvil con GPS...jajajaja
El antivacunas es un imbécil, no un ermitaño antisistema.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

¿ el rearme de Europa es para asesinar a millones de rusos y chinos ? Las armas que envía España son el equivalente a la DIVISIÓN AZUL de Franco


https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/internacional/2021/07/01/xi-jinping-asegura-china-nunca-volvera-oprimida/00031625135225634615153.htm Ya no son elucubraciones conspiranoicas : La guerra está sucediendo en Europa y las amenazas de escalada se suceden cada día. Hay dos bloque enfrentados...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Para que necesitan un test? Acaso las masas no son obedientes?
> 
> El que no se vacuna, no vota?, no consume? no ve los medios? "Las vacunas tienen un chip para localizarnos", escribía el antivacunas desde su teléfono móvil con GPS...jajajaja
> El antivacunas es un imbécil, no un ermitaño antisistema.



El clásico mensaje de condicionamiento y polarización de masas que tanto daño ha hecho y con el que cuentan como condicionante social. Hacer caricatura de todo aquello que salga de la ortodoxia.
Pero se requerirá mucha etiqueta y repetición de panfleto simples para convencer a millones a enviar a sus hijos a una carnicería o aceptar ser vaporizados.

Gracias por tu aporte ejemplar.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El clásico mensaje de condicionamiento y polarizacon de masas que tanto daño ha hecho y con el que cuentan como condicionante social. Hacer caricatura de todo aquello que salga de la ortodoxia.
> Pero se requerirá mucha etiqueta y repetición de panfleto simples para convencer a millones a enviar a sus hijos a una carnicería o aceptar ser vaporizados.
> 
> Gracias por tu aporte ejemplar.



Las masas son las que disputan guerras desde hace siglos...
Lo que usted ve como imposible, es lo que viene sucediendo en la historia...
En todo caso, si sucede una guerra mundial, el campo de batalla iría a su barrio, no haría falta movilizarlo...


----------



## Pirro (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El antivacunas es un imbécil, no un ermitaño antisistema.



Un medicamento en fase de ensayo y una norma de alcance comunitario promulgada por la Comisión Europea que exonera específicamente a los fabricantes del medicamento de toda responsabilidad civil por los efectos adversos que pueda causar en las personas. 

Sin ánimo de faltar a nadie, y sin entrar en los notorios problemas que están causando, los imbéciles son los que siguen creyendo en lo de “seguras y eficaces” cuando los fabricantes demostraron por la vía de los hechos que no confían sus ganancias ni en la seguridad ni en la eficacia de su producto.


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

Discurso de guerra total de Goebbels en febrero del 43:



Obviamente los berlineses no son conscientes de que eso implica el sacrificio total y suicidio colectivo.
Goebbels hace pensar a la concurrencia que pueden ganar si se ponen de verdad a ello cuando ya se esta descalabrando el frente del Este y no dominan los cielos. Juega con la semántica para galvanizar a las masas.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (29 Jun 2022)

Otro tanque ruskie destrozado por una mina anticarro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Febrero 2018 

Asad dixit :









BASHAR AL-ÁSAD: "EL OLOR A LA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL PUEDE OLFATEARSE EN EL AIRE"


"El olor a la tercera Guerra Mundial puede olfatearse en el aire, aunque de momento no se haya registrado una confrontación militar directa". De esta manera pesimista se mostró el presidente sirio Bashar Asad en relación con la situación política internacional.




canarias-semanal.org


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que Cerdogan cedería estaba cantado, no entiendo cómo ud esperaba algo de ese trilero.



La verdad es que cuando estuve en Estambul y vi la mierda de carteles de Disney y Marvel colgando de las farolas, me dio mala espina. Pero lo que no entiendo, son las declaraciones suyas que un compañero puso hoy, bueno, ya ayer, en este foro ¿qué diantres le han ofrecido? o mejor ¿con qué cojones le han amenazado para que haya cedido? ¿o es que igual le han dicho que esto de los anglos ya es historia pasada y están viendo como quitárselos de encima y que haga con ellos el paripé? demasiado bonito...

En fin, después de todas las putadas que nos queden por vivir, el final es este:



Original de una iglesia ortodoxa en Estambul, de esta:


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105043



La expresión de Erdogan me ha recordado la de aquellos 'astronautas' norteamericanos que dijeron que acababan de pisar la Luna por primera vez...


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy muy magufo, pero tenemos que poner los pies en la tierra: *El satanismo va de convencer a la humanidad para adorar al diablo (en vez de a Dios)*.
> Pero es que si te cargas a toda la población mundial tampoco va a quedar mucha gente para adorar a nadie.
> 
> Puede que haya guerras, pero si caen las nukes desaparece todo y la civilización colapsa.
> ...



El satanismo va de alejar a la gente de Dios. Ese no quiere que le adoremos, sino destruirnos, dado que nuestro destino es estar a un nivel similar al de los ángeles, de ahí la rebelión suya y de la tercera parte de éstos. Y perdón por el apunte religioso, aunque la verdad, es que ya estamos en tal situación, que más nos vale que empecemos a acercarnos al Sublime. Igualmente tendremos que visitarlo pronto muchos de nosotros.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las campañas de vacunación han sido un test de obediencia de las masas.



No. Han sido una forma de arruinar economías para poder comprar empresas a precio de saldo. Y los que hemos caído en la lucha antivacunas, hemos sido parte del decorado. Ni son tan malas, ni son tan eficaces respecto de la salud, pero sí han sido muy útiles para hundir economías, y de esto somos 'culpables' tanto los 'pro' como los 'contra'. Tontos útiles.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jun 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Un medicamento en fase de ensayo y una norma de alcance comunitario promulgada por la Comisión Europea que exonera específicamente a los fabricantes del medicamento de toda responsabilidad civil por los efectos adversos que pueda causar en las personas.
> 
> Sin ánimo de faltar a nadie, y sin entrar en los notorios problemas que están causando, los imbéciles son los que siguen creyendo en lo de “seguras y eficaces” cuando los fabricantes demostraron por la vía de los hechos que no confían sus ganancias ni en la seguridad ni en la eficacia de su producto.



Y luego la gente peleando con los dependientes por la garantía de un reloj de plástico.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Pues a mí me tocó rezar en el cole cuando lo de la Bahía de Cochinos. Nos dijeron que había empezado la 3ª guerra mundial y había que rezar. Todo cristo de rodillas rezando. Pasamos bastante miedo.



Entiendo que ahí es donde aprendiste a hacer pajas para relajar tensión


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

No es el lugar para discutir esto, si usted no es antivacunas, no se de por aludido.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Jun 2022)

Cuentan que el ambiente anda bastante tenso. Por otro lado, imagino que uno de los invitados estrella a la cumbre de la OTAN será Mr. Lockheed Martin F-35. Muchos gobiernos del mundo (entre ellos Israel -lo han usado en combate-, Japón, EUA, Noruega, Finlandia, Alemania, etc.) han adquirido o están negociando adquirir flotas de este avión _made in usa_ con un coste unitario que ronda los 90-100 millones de dólares. En 2019, EEUU cerró un acuerdo con Lockheed Martin por un monto total de 34.000 millones de dólares por la compra de casi 500 aviones F-35s (a precio de amigo). En 2020 se anunció un acuerdo entre el gobierno japonés y Lockheed Martin por un monto total de 23.000 millones de dólares por la compra de 105 aviones F-35 de última generación. Solo estas dos operaciones, en caso de materializarse tal cual, supondrían la friolera de 57.000 millones de dólares. A finales de 2020 el gobierno de EEUU anunció la negociación con Reino Unido por la compra de 50 aviones F-35B, el mismo número de naves que, según información publicada, la empresa norteamericana negoció con Emiratos Árabes Unidos. En noviembre de 2021 se anunció que el gobierno español estaba considerando la compra de otros 50 aviones F-35B/F-35 Lightning II. A principios de 2022 se anunció un posible acuerdo entre Loocked Martin y el gobierno alemán por la compra de 35 aviones F-35 Lightning II. El gobierno de Marruecos también ha mostrado interés en adquirir F-35 que, recordemos, son aviones de quinta generación capaces de sortear radares y atacar con bombas nucleares y que según los críticos están repletos de fallos. Y en resumen, ¿decir Lockheed Martin es lo mismo que decir Casa Blanca o Pentágono?, ¿quién manda aquí?, ¿es la cumbre de los lobistas?


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jun 2022)

Will "el banderas de Ucrania " Pullido en esos momentos


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## kikepm (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Para que necesitan un test? Acaso las masas no son obedientes?
> 
> El que no se vacuna, no vota?, no consume? no ve los medios? "Las vacunas tienen un chip para localizarnos", escribía el antivacunas desde su teléfono móvil con GPS...jajajaja
> El antivacunas es un imbécil, no un ermitaño antisistema.



Para el carro, aquí el que ha aceptado sin pensar ni contrastar la versión del gobierno, de los periodistas y de los expertos, actuando como un borrego manipulable ha sido el covidiota, que era el que aplaudía a las 20h porque así lo decidieron sus amos.

Yo he seguido el hilo del COVID durante meses y puedo decir sin temor a equivocarme que no había un solo antivacunas, todos los críticos con la propaganda gubernamental nos hemos puesto todas las vacunas preceptivas (salvo la del COVID, que no es una vacuna sino un fármaco experimental en fase III de estudio ACTUALMENTE).

Mientras que se puede asegurar sin temor a equivocación que los borregos sin mente propia nutren el conjunto de los covidiotas (entre otras cosas por pensar que existen antivacunas, término despectivo y manipulador donde los haya, difundido y alentado por los mismos políticos y periodistas que han engañado a los covidiotas), no conozco ni un solo escéptico con la versión gubernamental que crea a pies puntillas la primera afirmación que hace un todólogo cualquiera..

Los covidiotas tenéis graves problemas cognitivos, creéis en lo que os dice la autoridad sin necesitar contrastar la información, algo que pone en alerta a cualquier persona inteligente. Los covidiotas sois idiotas precisamente por eso, por creer sin dudar, lo que os impide VERIFICAR.

Lo triste es que a fin de cuentas, el seguidismo covidiota ATENTA contra los resultados de la ciencia REAL. Porque quien siga pensando que la eficacia de la vacuna COVID es del 95%, o es un subnormal profundo, o un cínico MENTIROSO que pretende hacernos tragar con ruedas de molino a los que somos conscientes de que los estudios y ensayos controlados aleatorizados hablan de resultados MUCHO PEORES que, por ejemplo, los estudios sobre Ivermectina, un fármaco con un potencial enorme y difamado hasta la nausea.

Y todo esto sin contar con lo que dice la ciencia sobre la seguridad de las vacunas COVID, bastante lejos de ser seguras.

Y la diferencia es que yo puedo demostrar cada una de estas afirmaciones, por medio de enlaces a EOs y ECAs que me molestado en leer, analizar y entender. Dudo mucho que haya un solo covidiota más preocupado por entender que cualquier "negacionista antivacunas".


----------



## Egam (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nasdaq se hunde un 3%, el dolar se hunde un 3% con el rublo, el petróleo sube un 3% hasta los 114 dolares...
> Y eso aun ganando la guerra de Ucrania, y con Rusia en default



Ya lo dijo alguien por aqui, esto no es un default, es una suspension de cobros!


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Ya lo dijo alguien por aqui, esto no es un default, es una suspension de cobros!



Cuando observas la fortaleza del rublo, te viene a la mente aquello de que la economía es siempre política.
De lo contrario no se entiende que los bonistas y acreedores no acepten cobrar en rublos y prefieran el deudodolar.
A Rusia le da igual porque occidente ya le había cerrado las puertas de la financiación de entidades occidentales y las repercusiones en estos mercados es 0.
Los BRICS están encantados y ven un ejemplo a seguir en el fortalecimiento del rublo. Quizá opten por ir dejando de comerciar en dólares. China e India toman nota.


----------



## eolico (29 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Voxpopuli PUBLICADO *31/07/2012* 04:00
> *El Rey Juan Carlos en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*
> 
> En el acto, Eduardo Serra realizó un aseado discurso ponderando los valores y la altitud de aspiraciones de dicho tratado, así como de la actividad de la organización. La contestación del Rey dejó totalmente estupefactos a los asistentes: *“eso de la OTAN ya está muy pasado de moda, ahora lo que tira es Rusia y Putin. Es la relación que hay que intensificar. ¡Yo soy pro Putin! ¡Viva Putin!...!"*



Ese video estuvo en youtube y paginas de periodicos, pero desparecio hace años de internet. Cosas de los ministerios de la verdad y postverdad. Luego nos venden que no hay manipulacion y que las fake news son de los demas.


----------



## Egam (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando observas la fortaleza del rublo, te viene a la mente aquello de que la economía es siempre política.
> De lo contrario no se entiende que los bonistas y acreedores no acepten cobrar en rublos y prefieran el deudodolar.
> A Rusia le da igual porque occidente ya le había cerrado las puertas de la financiación de entidades occidentales y las repercusiones en estos mercados es 0.
> Los BRICS están encantados y ven un ejemplo en el fortalecimiento del rublo. Quizá opten por ir dejando de comerciar en dólares. China e India toman nota.



No solo eso, el uso del SWIFT como arma de represion va a volver como un boomerang.
En el momento que China y Rusia extiendan el uso de sistemas alternativos (Empezando por los BRICS), el Euro & Dolar se van al carajo.


----------



## Burbruxista (29 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Posteriormente la UE también firmó con Rusia la libre circulación de mercancías a Kaliningrado a cambio de la unión de Lituania a la UE.
> 
> Es decir, que la UE también está incumpliendo sus obligaciones.



La política en la UE está podrida hasta el tuétano. Traidores y falsos, sirviendo a otro señor


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jun 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja, islamonazi y anormal.



anda tira pa la estrella de david roja a ver que te dan muerto hambre con pretensiones


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>



cositas chulas del día


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



O sea que las sanciones han conseguido que Rusia tenga un superavit presupuestaria nunca visto en el pais gracias a que sus ingresos por venta de petroleo/gas se han multiplicado y todo eso además teniendo en cuenta que estan manteniendo una guerra y que exporta mucho menos en volumen por estar sancionado. Por el otro lado en los paises sancionadores el deficit se dispará además de la inflación y además el PIB listo para entrar en recesión incluso con inflaciones desconocidas hasta la fecha. Ayer los lideres "" del mundo mundial "" se pegaron un banquete para celebrar la ruina de su pueblo y nos dicen que hay que aguantar más para patatin, patatan y que Rusia mala y que bombardea centro comerciales y que eso es un crimen de guerra pero los obuses de los M777 que caen en Donetsk son chuches para los niños buenas... Europa va camino de su suicidio económico y directa a la irrelevancia internacional porque no hay UE sino un muñeco de trapo dirigido por EEUU.. Entre nosotros y el Zelensky no hay mucha diferencia.


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Ya lo dijo alguien por aqui, esto no es un default, es una suspension de cobros!



Y se puede saber quien fue ??? Le ha salido a la perfección !!!


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. Han sido una forma de arruinar economías para poder comprar empresas a precio de saldo. Y los que hemos caído en la lucha antivacunas, hemos sido parte del decorado. Ni son tan malas, ni son tan eficaces respecto de la salud, pero sí han sido muy útiles para hundir economías, y de esto somos 'culpables' tanto los 'pro' como los 'contra'. Tontos útiles.



Estoy bastante de acuerdo con tu visión en esto. Siempre he tratado de estar al margen de esta polémica. Ni covidiota ni negacionista.... 
A estas alturas es más que evidente que toda la exageración y sobreactuación de medios y gobiernos tenía motivaciones más allá de las sanitarias. Geopolíticas, en clave interna (por ejemplo en España el estado aprovechó para meter en Vereda a las autonomías), de control social..... 
Pero sobre todo económicas.... Esta inflación y escasez de oferta ha sido provocada, es evidente, era imposible parar el mundo dos años y que no hubiera consecuencias... Si además la impresora echa humo y repartes paguitas y fonditos como si no hubiera un mañana.... 
Desde el verano de 2018 se hablaba de una crisis económica próxima, parece que no terminaba de arrancar y no han parado hasta provocarla, esperemos que no se vaya demasiado de las manos porque en 2008 no hubo inflación....


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Minsk como argumento


El final de la reunión de los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países del G7 en Alemania ha dado paso a los prolegómenos de la cumbre de la OTAN, en la que España espera hacer una demostración …




slavyangrad.es











Minsk como argumento


29/06/2022


El final de la reunión de los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países del G7 en Alemania ha dado paso a los prolegómenos de la cumbre de la OTAN, en la que España espera hacer una demostración de férrea defensa de la Alianza y sus _valores_. Los líderes de los países miembros comenzaron a llegar ayer a Madrid ante que estará monopolizada por la situación militar en Ucrania. Coincidiendo con el inicio de la cumbre, en el día de ayer se comprobó por primera vez el uso de los HIMARS estadounidenses enviados a Ucrania, que ya han llegado al frente oriental.

Con un frente que abarca centenares de kilómetros y en los que se encuentran todo tipo de objetivos militares, Kiev decidió estrenar sus nuevas armas disparando contra la localidad de Perevalsk, en la retaguardia de Lugansk mucho antes del inicio de la intervención rusa en febrero de 2022 y aún más lejos del frente ahora. El objetivo del bombardeo, que aparentemente no causó grandes daños materiales ni personales, no es más que una demostración de fuerza de Ucrania, que ha querido así subrayar que, pese a su retroceso en el campo de batalla, sigue siendo capaz de alcanzar ciudades que no habían sido objetivo de su artillería desde la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk en 2015.

Con el apoyo de sus socios, Kiev quiere dejar claro que sigue persiguiendo una victoria militar contra Rusia en Ucrania. Ayer mismo, Oleksiy Arestovich mostraba perfectamente esta postura al explicar la retirada ucraniana de Severodonetsk. En su visión, la labor de Ucrania es infligir las mayores pérdidas posibles al enemigo mientras este mantenga potencial ofensivo. Solo entonces, Ucrania podrá contraatacar, de ahí que las pérdidas -Arestovich las califica de temporales, pero algunas pérdidas duran ya ocho años- de ciudades no son un factor a tener en cuenta a la hora de determinar el resultado de la guerra. Ucrania se presenta así como un ejército cuyo único objetivo es agotar al Ejército Ruso, con la destrucción completa de las ciudades y las infraestructuras que esta estrategia implica. Ese fin es también perfectamente coherente con la postura de sus principales defensores a nivel internacional: fundamentalmente el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos.

Ayer, Boris Johnson cedió parte del protagonismo a Liz Truss, la ministra que en los días previos al inicio de la intervención rusa afirmó ante Sergey Lavrov que Occidente nunca aceptaría la soberanía rusa sobre Rostov y Vorónezh, confundiendo las dos regiones rusas con Donetsk y Lugansk y dejando clara su agresividad y su falta de preparación. La experiencia de estos meses no ha cambiado la opinión de Truss y de su Gobierno, que continúan insistiendo en que no hay que buscar una paz temprana o, como la calificó la semana pasada Boris Johnson, una _paz de mierda_. En una entrevista concedida al medio alemán _Welt_ publicada ayer, Truss definía la victoria de Ucrania como la marcha de Ucrania de todas las tropas rusas. “Eso es lo que significa y es lo que escribí en mi artículo conjunto con Dmitro Kuleba. Lo que no podemos tener es una paz inestable en la que Rusia sigue presente en Ucrania”, afirmó la ministra británica.

En una línea similar -aunque sin renunciar a la idea de una negociación en posición de fuerza- se mostró ayer Emmanuel Macron, que en el contexto de una cumbre de la OTAN que pretende mostrar a Moscú como el principal enemigo de la Alianza, afirmó que “Rusia no puede ganar y no ganará”. Pero al igual que Truss no define exactamente qué quiere decir la marcha de las tropas rusas del territorio ucraniano -si ese territorio incluye a Crimea, Occidente estaría buscando una guerra abierta de mucho mayor peligro que la actual-, el presidente francés tampoco definió qué se consideraría en las cancillerías de la Unión Europea una derrota rusa.

El margen de definición de victoria y derrota en esta guerra es amplio, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que la situación en el frente parece encaminarse a un resultado no concluyente. Cualquier resultado que no implique la captura de Kiev puede ser presentada por los gobiernos y medios occidentales como una derrota de Moscú. Sin embargo, esa idea sería ahora menos convincente que el pasado marzo, especialmente si Rusia consolida el control de Donbass, Jerson y el corredor terrestre a Crimea. La posibilidad de que Ucrania tenga que modificar su definición de victoria es algo que, según publicaba ayer _CNN_, se plantea incluso en el círculo cercano al presidente estadounidense Joe Biden.

Pese a esas dudas y diferencias internas que sin duda existen, la cumbre de la OTAN escenificará la continuidad de la situación actual: apoyo financiero y político incondicional a Ucrania y constante flujo de armas en busca una victoria decisiva de Ucrania, aunque no sean capaces de definir realmente en qué consiste esa victoria.

La Alianza no participará en el desbloqueo de los puertos ucranianos y no existe la vía rápida a la OTAN tal y como exige Kiev, pero Ucrania seguirá siendo una herramienta en los objetivos estratégicos de la Alianza, centrada en castigar militar y económicamente a Moscú. Ese objetivo es suficiente para justificar, no solo la continuación de una guerra cada vez más destructiva, sino también el sufrimiento que en los países miembros pueda causar el efecto de las sanciones contra Rusia. “Es el precio que tienen que pagar los aliados”, afirmó Stoltenberg.

La publicación de la transcripción de la conversación mantenida por Emmanuel Macron y Vladimir Putin el 20 de febrero ha vuelto a poner de manifiesto la centralidad que durante siete años tuvieran los acuerdos de Minsk en la agenda política del conflicto ucraniano. La incoherencia de Macron y su falta de conocimiento sobre el proceso y los acuerdos en sí muestran lo que ya mostró la publicación de la correspondencia diplomática entre las cancillerías de Berlín, París y Moscú: no había entre los países occidentales intención alguna de presionar a Kiev para que cumpliera sus compromisos adquiridos. Los siete años de bloqueo y la ausencia completa de resultados políticos muestran el fracaso del proceso de Minsk. Siempre en busca de sustituir el formato del Grupo de Contacto de Minsk, en el que sí tenían voz las Repúblicas Populares, por el Formato Normandía, Ucrania trató de reescribir los acuerdos para imponer así la visión del texto que reflejaba Emmanuel Macron en su conversación con Vladimir Putin. Durante siete años, las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass trataron de mantener, a instancias de Rusia, una posición constructiva en el proceso de Minsk, pese a las constantes declaraciones de oficiales ucranianos, que reafirmaban su intención de no cumplir con los puntos políticos: amnistía, reanudación de los vínculos económicos, derechos lingüísticos y culturales y estatus especial.

Incapaces de resolver el conflicto entre Ucrania y Donbass, los acuerdos de Minsk siguen siendo útiles para los oficiales occidentales. En sus declaraciones a_ Welt_, Liz Truss se refería a ellos como argumento en contra de la negociación. “No va a funcionar. Ya sabemos lo que ocurrió en 2014 con los acuerdos de Minsk, al final Rusia se reagrupó y volvió a por más después, así que no podemos permitir que vuelva a darse esa situación”. La derrota de Ilovaisk obligó a Ucrania a firmar los primeros acuerdos de Minsk, un primer alto el fuego incumplido desde el primer día y que fue utilizado por las partes para reagruparse en vistas de una inevitable reanudación de las hostilidades. Una forma de ganar tiempo más favorable para quien había sido derrotado y corría un serio riesgo de colapso militar que para quien detenía su ofensiva con el alto el fuego, en un proceso que se asemeja a ese acuerdo buscado actualmente por Emmanuel Macron.

La presencia del Ejército Ruso sobre el terreno en Donbass, Jerson, Járkov y Zaporozhie hace imposible comparar la situación actual con aquel primer alto el fuego de septiembre de 2014 que nunca fue tal. Sin embargo, olvidado e ignorado lo ocurrido entre septiembre de 2014 y febrero de 2022, el proceso de Minsk es fácilmente manipulable en busca de culpar a la invasión rusa del estallido de esta guerra que comenzó, no en febrero de 2022, sino en abril de 2014.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡HOSTIA PUT.....!!! han jodido bien a los kurdos.




Les está bien empleado por tolilis. Desde el principio se les aviso de que “_Si te acuestas con el Imperio te levantaras jodido_”. Pero “la pela es la pela”.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Jun 2022)

....


Loignorito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105273
> 
> Original de una iglesia ortodoxa en Estambul, de esta:
> 
> ...



es de hierro, fue "fundida" en austria y montada como un mecano a orillas del cuerno de oro, en balat. el arquitecto fue un armenio otomano, el estilo del edificio es una caprichosa superposición de elementos neogóticos, neobizantinos y otomanos, muy al gusto de la época.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No solo eso, el uso del SWIFT como arma de represion va a volver como un boomerang.
> En el momento que China y Rusia extiendan el uso de sistemas alternativos (Empezando por los BRICS), el Euro & Dolar se van al carajo.



Y a nivel de usuario de consumo y métodos de pago me consta que los turistas rusos pueden utilizar su plataforma MIR, una especie de VISA, o MasterCard, que es lo que utilizan en el sudeste asiático, Dubai, etc.

Desconozco si es porque utilizan una asociación con la china UnionPay, y/o la India RuPay, que por muchas presiones que hagan, hay países (tipo Tailandia) que no van a renunciar y bloquear formas de pago de las que viven, y tendrían que bloquear a los chinos de UnionPay.

Por no hablar de que hoy en día, tecnologicamente, las tradiciones tarjetas bancarias y su tecnología de hace tres décadas, ya han sido superadas por las plataformas chinas (y algunas europeas) y/o métodos asociados a los smartphones.


----------



## Artedi (29 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El rublo se fortalece dia a dia, quiza incluso demasiado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105213



Si se considera que se fortalece demasiado, entiendo que con un par de finos toques de impresora la cosa se reconduce, no?


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Si se considera que se fortalece demasiado, entiendo que con un par de finos toques de impresora la cosa se reconduce, no?



Bueno, me imagino que de primeras podrán bajar algo los tipos de interes en Rusia ... Europa se va a gastar este año en gas unos 400.000 millones de euros en gas o sea que tendrá que comprar esa cantidad por cincuenta en rublos para pagar su factura. Es casi lógico que el rublo se este revaluando a buen ritmo y cuando quieran aceptaran de nuevos euros o dolares o dejaran de aceptarlos. Tienen la facultad de alterar su propio tipo de cambio.


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Si se considera que se fortalece demasiado, entiendo que con un par de finos toques de impresora la cosa se reconduce, no?



A veces incluso así cuesta bajar las monedas. Pero vamos, seguro que los rusos están contentos. Con el nuevo cambio la renta per cápita de los rusos ha aumentado bastante. Se van a hinchar a comprar trastos chinos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las masas son las que disputan guerras desde hace siglos...
> Lo que usted ve como imposible, es lo que viene sucediendo en la historia...
> En todo caso, si sucede una guerra mundial, el campo de batalla iría a su barrio, no haría falta movilizarlo...



Las masas son las que disputan guerras...?; no sabes ni de lo que hablas. Las masas son usadas para la guerra, son la herramienta del sicópata. Y para que la masa sea usada, hay que tallarla y moldearla con otra herramienta que son los medios de desinformación; hervirla o ablandarla a base de coacciones y etc.
El artesano es el sicópata, que se ayuda con buriles, cinceles, martillo o químicos, para ablandar la madera y cagar lo que pretende ser la obra artística del demente.
Evidentemente su trabajo, no puede hacerlo con piedras o maderas de extremada dureza, y por tanto su obra, aparte de carecer de todo valor artístico, es efímera.


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

cumbre otan madrid 16 controles de seguridad asegurando que no soy u malvado saboteador putinista y en el ultimo me preguntan si soy una espía rusa disfrazada y una agente me palpa los pechotes y dice que son de hombre y paso el ultimo control, seguridad a tope o algo.

el gobierno ha agotado todas las rodilleras de al comunidad de madrid, trabajando a tope estan.


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic*
> 
> Yo también soy triple banderilleado y sin ningún problema, pero y lo he repetido varias veces, cuando apareció la cepa ómicron según informes técnicos evadía totalmente la vacuna, sobre todo las de mRNA, por ahí hay varios post míos citando los datos oficiales que curiosamente los informes oficiales de la Generalitat han desaparecido de la red.
> 
> ...



eres un arma biologica con patas y lo sabemos, fácilmente las vacunas pueden producirte una mutación transgénica, con lo cual retroevolucionaras a morito bereber marroqui.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mientras tanto seguirá vendiendo drones a Ucrania para matar rusos. Y quejandose con parte de siria.



Ucrania no tiene pasta... y la de europa va a los vendedores que europa quiere... y creo que sus drones en Ucrania encima no fueron muy eficaces, cuando en otras partes sí lo fueron...

Los Turcos, de siempre, son turcos... y siendo turcos... tienen INTERESES, pero tienen además una proyección potencial enorme y hoy RUSIA para ellos es APUNTALAR esa proyección, no se van a ir de la OTAN, desde ahí, lo mismo que intentaban los rusos con su acceso como miembro, PUEDEN perfectamente controlar y mantener bajo control lo que acontezca...

¿Porqué compraron los sistemas s-400 a Rusia?, ¿porqué se los vendió Rusia?... esos sistemas apuntan a las bases OTAN en su propio territorio y en el territorio cercano... y eso es DEFINITORIO de lo que hay, de dónde están y hacia dónde van...

Quíere la OTAN o quíen desee de la OTAN ver a Suecia y Finlandia en la organización... los Turcos fruncen el entrecejo y empieza a masticar fuertemente: NONES... pero son TURCOS y nones pueden ser SIES si hay una bolsa repleta de oro e INTERESES...

Lo dijo ayer un ministro TURCO, ellos no aplican sanciones a Rusia... así de simple... ¿por qué?, porque los intereses de la PROPIA Turquía no se tocan, y esos intereses son pura coherencia, les haría más mal que bien...

Qué se juega España en Ucrania: NADA.

En Gibraltar cada dos por tres nos humillan los ingleses, qué hace España; pues lo que toca, agachar la cabeza, sonreir y poner cara de poker con sus ciudadanos, es lo que hay, NOSOTROS los españoles no tenemos capacidad para intimidar a Inglatera y por tanto en un juego de poderes nos toca mirar desde donde miramos, ES LO QUE HAY...

Y resulta que lo que NOSOTROS nos vemos obligados a tragar, estamos dispuestos a ir a defender que otro no lo trague... ¿me lo explica alguien?... 

Tiene toda la razón Turquía...

Que Ucrania para sus desvaríos precisa armas, pues si las paga SOY EL PRIMERO en enviarlas y a TONELADAS; PERO pago por anticipado, que tal como van las cosas a CREDITO no cobras en la vida... y si no hay pasta, no hay armas...

El petroleo y el gas ruso, junto con otras materias primas al 30% de descuento... amos no me hodas... SI.

Eso es defender tús intereses... es lo que hace Turquía...

Ahora dice Argelia que ha descubierto otro gran pozo de gas... y nosotros éramos un nodo de interconexiones capaces de llevarlo a Londres o incluso europa, puenteando si hace falta Francia... AMOS NO ME HODAS... QUÉ HACEMOS...

Una y otra vez:

INTERESES.


----------



## damnun_infectum (29 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Cuentan que el ambiente anda bastante tenso. Por otro lado, imagino que uno de los invitados estrella a la cumbre de la OTAN será Mr. Lockheed Martin F-35. Muchos gobiernos del mundo (entre ellos Israel -lo han usado en combate-, Japón, EUA, Noruega, Finlandia, Alemania, etc.) han adquirido o están negociando adquirir flotas de este avión _made in usa_ con un coste unitario que ronda los 90-100 millones de dólares. En 2019, EEUU cerró un acuerdo con Lockheed Martin por un monto total de 34.000 millones de dólares por la compra de casi 500 aviones F-35s (a precio de amigo). En 2020 se anunció un acuerdo entre el gobierno japonés y Lockheed Martin por un monto total de 23.000 millones de dólares por la compra de 105 aviones F-35 de última generación. Solo estas dos operaciones, en caso de materializarse tal cual, supondrían la friolera de 57.000 millones de dólares. A finales de 2020 el gobierno de EEUU anunció la negociación con Reino Unido por la compra de 50 aviones F-35B, el mismo número de naves que, según información publicada, la empresa norteamericana negoció con Emiratos Árabes Unidos. En noviembre de 2021 se anunció que el gobierno español estaba considerando la compra de otros 50 aviones F-35B/F-35 Lightning II. A principios de 2022 se anunció un posible acuerdo entre Loocked Martin y el gobierno alemán por la compra de 35 aviones F-35 Lightning II. El gobierno de Marruecos también ha mostrado interés en adquirir F-35 que, recordemos, son aviones de quinta generación capaces de sortear radares y atacar con bombas nucleares y que según los críticos están repletos de fallos. Y en resumen, ¿decir Lockheed Martin es lo mismo que decir Casa Blanca o Pentágono?, ¿quién manda aquí?, ¿es la cumbre de los lobistas?



La tecnología del F35 es tecnología rusa de 1985.



Sensores y etc...son una chorrada con bombas de pulso electromagnético.








Guerra electromagnética rusa: un enemigo invisible que siembra el caos


La sofisticación de las armas ofensivas cambia las reglas de juego de los conflictos bélicos



www.abc.es





Caso de guerra total, lo primero que hará Rusia será dejar ciegos y mudos a los usanos con la total destrucción del sistema de satélites.









Rusia destruye un satélite con un misil y pone en peligro a los siete astronautas de la estación espacial


Washington asegura que la nube de escombros provocada por la prueba militar rusa creó una lluvia de desechos de más de 1.500 pedazos de basura espacial que están ahora en la órbita de la Tierra




elpais.com





Sigan pajeándose por favor!.


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Varios comentarios.
> *1.- Sobre Suecia y Finlandia en la Otan*
> Todos los que no son mononeuronales o hiperventilados sabíamos que la propuesta de veto de Türkiye era solo una estrategia comercial de bazar para subir precio. Que al final, si el cliente pagaba lo que el vendedor quería, sería un SÍ, como así ha sido.
> ¿Y Türkiye que quería?
> ...



básicamente Erdogan va a pasarse un año entero haciendo tras tras por atrás a nórdicas impresionantes y al forero lowfour, se veía venir de lejos


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La guerra mundial es el fin.
> Para los que crecimos en los 80 eso está más que claro.



Eutanasia por kiki con chortinas premium ya


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No solo eso, el uso del SWIFT como arma de represion va a volver como un boomerang.
> En el momento que China y Rusia extiendan el uso de sistemas alternativos (Empezando por los BRICS), el Euro & Dolar se van al carajo.



Ya se están yendo.
Especialmente el euro, que hoy vuelve a perder casi otro 3% contra el rublo.
El dolar está perdiendo un 2,5% frente al rublo también, y ya está a 50!!


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya se están yendo.
> Especialmente el euro, que hoy vuelve a perder casi otro 3% contra el rublo.
> El dolar está perdiendo un 2,5% frente al rublo también, y ya está a 50!!



Lo curioso ahora, porque el rublo va a seguir fortaleciéndose, está claro es el comportamiento yuan/ rublo. Vean las gráficas de estos 3 meses:









Tipo de cambio Yuan chino Rublo ruso hoy | Cotización CNY/RUB - Investing.com


Consulte el tipo de cambio de Yuan chino a Rublo ruso hoy y siga las variaciones de la cotización CNY/RUB con gráficos, datos históricos, noticias y más.



 es.investing.com


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Turquía tiene una inflación salvaje, y con respecto a Irán.... Son rivales históricos.... Hasta los Austrias españoles enviaron embajadores a los Safávidas persas para buscar una alianza contra el enemigo común.



Un pequeño detalle; qué tienen en común los persas de hoy y los turcos de Erdogan:

- El ORGULLO.

Quíen ha humillado e intentado incluso deponer ese orgullo...

Quíen salvó a Erdogan del golpe junto a los rusos...

Siria es un conflicto entre ambas, más incluso que entre Europa y Rusia, que son las que en realidad más peso en principio tenían en todo aquello junto al Tio Sam... pero Siria es terreno de Turquía o Irán... pero si Turquía e Irán quieren tener a Siria primero tienen que echar al resto...

Tiene INTERESES comunes demasiado fuertes...

Por cierto, el gas Iraní y Qataría por Turquía tiene un buen paso... no es lo que quiere hoy Irán, pero a Irán que ese gas llegue si Qatar paga por tránsito por su país, pues puede salirle lo comido por lo servido y... sin apenas riesgos... en principio... y adios Tio Sam... y... y... aún quedaría Rusia, pero eso es tiempo MUY DE FUTURO y Rusia ni se acerca al potencial del Tio Sam y con ese ya lidiaron... y aún con todo seguirán teniéndo problemas entre ellos, pero... de peores han salido...

Qué pasa con la intentona de atraer a India al AUKUS... pues que va a ser que no, porque India no ve nada bueno en tener una China inmensamente poderosa, pero sabe sobradamente que China hoy ni de cerca es tan temible como el Tio Sam...

Y todo esto son INTERESES...

Pero lo que verdaderamente NADIE te va a contar es que el TIO SAM, es insostenible financieramente hablando para cualquier ALIADO o enemigo... sus derivas económicas son cada vez más honerosas, su nivel de deuda no deja de crecer y sus DISPENDIOS generales no dejan de aumentar y a la par las vías de agua no dejan de ser mayores, ya sea con China, ya sea en Africa, en Afganistan, en Irak, con Rusia y eso hará crecer la demanda de IMPUESTOS al resto... 

Mira lo que nos está costando a los europeos la OTAN y esto no ha hecho más que empezar...

ECONOMICAMENTE el Tio Sam es INSOSTENIBLE... y ya no es cuestión de ser o no ser aliado de ellos, es que ser aliado de ellos supone la RUINA y la QUIEBRA o la esclavitud perpetua... no hay por dónde coger eso... hoy el Tio Sam precisa que el planeta sea "Su SUDAMERICA" y... es DEMASIADO, se mire como se mire...

Para el Tio Sam la cosa es simple o SUDAMERICANIZA al resto o QUIEBRA.

*p.d.* si alguien no entiende esto de la sudamericanización, respito siempre lo mismo esto es UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA... a través de la deuda o lo que sería lo mismo la venta de su bien más preciado, el dolar, actúa como un rentista, que percible más de lo que gasta y por tanto reajusta su balanza de pagos entre importaciones de todo tipo y EXPORTACION del dolar... un juego siniestro que precisa un SUMIDERO dispuesto a destruir esos dólares; lo fueron los árabes, los japos, los alemanes en cierto nivel, los chinos, los rusos, pero precisan más sumidero y... así no hay forma... Rusia intentó comprar con parte de ese sumidero la red de distribución de gas europea y europa dijo que la crisis del 73 fue en gran medida una renuncia de Francia y no menos Alemania a seguir siendo ese sumidero y que no iba a tragar con permitir a Rusia sacarse de encima su sumidero particular, Rusia dejó de meter más dólares en su DESPENSA particular y los intentó mantener en cierto nivel, pero era inviable... los Chinos intentaron en su momento hacerle una envolvente a los EE.UU. comprándoles la gestión de toda su red portuaria, los EE.UU. dijeron NO... son parte del estado de cosas en las que vivimos...


----------



## faraico (29 Jun 2022)

qué le habrá dicho su contacto a @clapham5 para que no escriba ningún post sobre la reunión de la OTAN en busca de algún mísero zanks?


estará horrorizado?


----------



## workforfood (29 Jun 2022)

Si la OTAN no tiene ninguna razón de existir más que la existencia de Rusia, si se les acaba RUSIA la OTAN se queda sin el "enemigo". Sois más tontos que abundio cuando el Pacto de Varsovia se disolvió la OTAN estaba en coma y sustituyeron el bloque comunista y la URSS por Rusia. Luego están los complejos militares armamentísticos de la OTAN que viven muy bien con el tema de la guerra. Para entender esta guerra hay varios niveles los prootan del foro están a nivel una escala de 0 a 10 están a nivel 0. Esta "guerra" es un soplo para una organización en coma cerebral y para una industria militar que tiene que ir vaciando los arsenales y polvorines y fabricar nuevas. La OTAN le debe su existencia a Rusia y con eso su negocio continúa.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya se están yendo.
> Especialmente el euro, que hoy vuelve a perder casi otro 3% contra el rublo.
> El dolar está perdiendo un 2,5% frente al rublo también, y ya está a 50!!



A ver, vengo diciendo desde hace ya unos días que ya no es Europa quíen se está jugando esencialmente su existencia... era NUESTRO vietnam, sin lugar a dudas todo lo que está aconteciendo en Ucrania, pero...

Si el Rublo baja sostenidamente por debajo de los 40 dólares y yo creo que lo va a hacer, es más después del verano es muy probable que se vaya a menos de 30 si las cosas siguen como están... en circunstancias tales el DOLAR estaría en realidad en una situación de QUIEBRA TÉCNICA real, pero con respiración asistida seguiría en tanto en cuanto ninguna nación, digamos China, digamos Venezuela o Irán no digan que no aceptan dólares ya en sus reservas...

Cuidado que estamos ASISTIENDO a historia viva... SE ESTÁ JUGANDO LA EXISTENCIA del Tio Sam tal y como la conocemos...

Y todo esto pegando tiros en un reducido lugar al lado de la frontera rusa... es algo SURREALISTA...


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Febrero 2018
> 
> Asad dixit :
> 
> ...



es un hala al bar que nos van amatar de libro


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jun 2022)

El IPC de junio escala hasta el 10,2% y sube un punto y medio en solo un mes


El INE ha publicado el dato adelantado del índice de precios de consumo de junio, después de que en mayo la inflación subiera al 8,7% interanual | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com





Lo importante es que estamos ganando la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, vengo diciendo desde hace ya unos días que ya no es Europa quíen se está jugando esencialmente su existencia... era NUESTRO vietnam, sin lugar a dudas todo lo que está aconteciendo en Ucrania, pero...
> 
> Si el Rublo baja sostenidamente por debajo de los 40 dólares y yo creo que lo va a hacer, es más después del verano es muy probable que se vaya a menos de 30 si las cosas siguen como están... en circunstancias tales el DOLAR estaría en realidad en una situación de QUIEBRA TÉCNICA real, pero con respiración asistida seguiría en tanto en cuanto ninguna nación, digamos China, digamos Venezuela o Irán no digan que no aceptan dólares ya en sus reservas...
> 
> ...



Si, así parece pero ¿Cómo entiendes la bajada del yuan frente al dólar? Eso es lo que no me cuadra ¿por la reconversión que debe hacer para un mundo multipolar? ¿por tener muchos dólares? ¿porque los chinos se deshacen de los dólares y están comprando rublos a todo trapo para comprar con ellos Rusia?


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Inflación oficial españa: +10,2%
Inflación real españa: +15%


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Inflación oficial españa: +10,2%
> Inflación real españa: +15%



Pero como le estamos jodiendo a Putin qué????

Oh wait ... USDRUB 50.7 ...


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

José Manuel Albares: "La seguridad de los españoles será mayor tras esta cumbre"


¿Cómo debe concluir la Cumbre de la OTAN para que España pueda decir «misión cumplida»?Creo que podemos ser optimistas, pues muchos de los objetivos de España ya...




www.elmundo.es





A la vez que en Madrid aterrizaban decenas de poderosos líderes con motivo de la Cumbre de la OTAN, el ministro de Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, desgranaba a EL MUNDO los retos y desafíos de esta cita "histórica que estará al nivel de la caída del Muro de Berlín".

Cuando los expertos a sueldo padecen la clásica disonancia cognitiva ligada a intereses lunpen. La cumbre OTAN es equivalente al levantamiento de un nuevo muro de Berlin, erigido esta vez por occidente.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic*
> 
> Yo también soy triple banderilleado y sin ningún problema, pero y lo he repetido varias veces, cuando apareció la cepa ómicron según informes técnicos evadía totalmente la vacuna, sobre todo las de mRNA, por ahí hay varios post míos citando los datos oficiales que curiosamente los informes oficiales de la Generalitat han desaparecido de la red.
> 
> ...



todo el tocho para decir que tu mujer no es que te haya metido los cuernos sino que es una relación abierta...


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene pasta... y la de europa va a los vendedores que europa quiere... y creo que sus drones en Ucrania encima no fueron muy eficaces, cuando en otras partes sí lo fueron...
> 
> Los Turcos, de siempre, son turcos... y siendo turcos... tienen INTERESES, pero tienen además una proyección potencial enorme y hoy RUSIA para ellos es APUNTALAR esa proyección, no se van a ir de la OTAN, desde ahí, lo mismo que intentaban los rusos con su acceso como miembro, PUEDEN perfectamente controlar y mantener bajo control lo que acontezca...
> 
> ...



los turcos tienen un talón de Aquiles que es la libra turca, fácil de manipular y hundir


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya se están yendo.
> Especialmente el euro, que hoy vuelve a perder casi otro 3% contra el rublo.
> El dolar está perdiendo un 2,5% frente al rublo también, y ya está a 50!!



últimamente, no sales del modo subidon subidon, tus reservas de jamon joselito y ribera del duero deben estar a tope


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> José Manuel Albares: "La seguridad de los españoles será mayor tras esta cumbre"
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo debe concluir la Cumbre de la OTAN para que España pueda decir «misión cumplida»?Creo que podemos ser optimistas, pues muchos de los objetivos de España ya...
> ...



Si la gente supiera quién está detrás del 11-M...


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, así parece pero ¿Cómo entiendes la bajada del yuan frente al dólar? Eso es lo que no me cuadra ¿por la reconversión que debe hacer para un mundo multipolar? ¿por tener muchos dólares? ¿porque los chinos se deshacen de los dólares y están comprando rublos a todo trapo para comprar con ellos Rusia?



El dólar sigue siendo la moneda de referencia y sis movimientos de tipos siguen atrayendo a enormes masas de capital. Esto no es algo que vaya a cambiar en poco tiempo.


----------



## kraker (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> básicamente Erdogan va a pasarse un año entero haciendo tras tras por atrás a nórdicas impresionantes y al forero lowfour, se veía venir de lejos



Y tampoco es fiable al 100% que permitan entrar todavía a los nórdicos en la OTAN


----------



## VittorioValencia (29 Jun 2022)

Asi van los tiros hoy dia
-Acivar subtitulos-


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> La tecnología del F35 es tecnología rusa de 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no entro en qué es esa mierda, si es mejor, peor, imitación, copia o chatarra. Lo que es cierto es que varios países han anunciado compras de esa cosa por un pastizal.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jun 2022)

No bueno


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2022)

*se muestra el momento de la llegada del cohete Kh-22 Burya a la planta de Kredmash en Kremenchug*
Hoy, 10:48
0

El lunes 27 de junio, las tropas rusas atacaron la planta de defensa ucraniana Kredmash en Kremenchug (región de Poltava) con un misil Kh-22 Burya. Se ha filtrado a las redes sociales un vídeo de la llegada de Burya a una instalación militar.




Las imágenes de la cámara muestran que el misil golpeó la zona industrial de la empresa, donde había hangares con armas occidentales enviadas para ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Europa y los Estados Unidos.

Al mismo tiempo, la propaganda de Kyiv afirmó que Rusia supuestamente atacó el cercano centro comercial Amstor. En particular, durante su discurso en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Volodymyr Zelensky publicó un video que supuestamente prueba que Burya golpeó un centro comercial.


Al mismo tiempo, los marcos muestran árboles ubicados detrás del epicentro de la derrota, lo que prueba que fue Kredmash el que atacó el misil ruso. Un incendio se propagó desde el emprendimiento hasta el centro comercial, provocado por la detonación de municiones almacenadas en la planta. El hecho de que el misil Kh-22 impactara en Kredmash también fue confirmado por su director.

El jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, habló sobre el mismo desarrollo de los eventos en Kremenchug.

Bombardearon un hangar con armas estadounidenses y europeas en Kremenchug. Centro comercial vacío se incendió a consecuencia de la detonación de municiones
- dijo el ministro en el aire del canal de televisión "Rusia-24".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2022)

*El cónsul general de la Federación Rusa en Svalbard calificó la negativa de Oslo de dejar carga a los rusos como una erupción*


29 de junio de 2022, 10:56


El cónsul general ruso en Svalbard, Sergey Gushchin, dijo al aire del canal de televisión Rossiya 24 el miércoles 29 de junio que las autoridades noruegas, al negarse a permitir la carga para los asentamientos rusos, no pensaron completamente en todas las consecuencias de este paso.



“Obviamente, Oslo no pensó lo suficientemente bien que al prohibir el tránsito terrestre, Noruega también prohíbe la admisión de mercancías a Svalbard, lo que, de hecho, viola indirectamente el espíritu del Tratado de Svalbard de 1920, que establece el principio de no- discriminación en la provisión de bienes, incluso a ciudadanos, entidades legales de las partes contratantes en Svalbard”, dijo.

El Cónsul General señaló que la tarea de Rusia es recordar a Noruega sus obligaciones en virtud del tratado sobre este archipiélago.


Señaló que tal enfoque no pinta a Noruega como un país ártico, porque las condiciones en Svalbard ya son difíciles para vivir, y poner rayos en las ruedas de la provisión normal de los asentamientos rusos en el Ártico no es muy bueno.

Según él, los asentamientos rusos en el archipiélago reciben alimentos, las existencias durarán hasta agosto.

“Puedo confirmar que estamos provistos de alimentos, apenas ayer llegó un contenedor con alimentos de Europa, que durará por lo menos hasta agosto. No hay hambre, no hay escasez, pero hay un gran problema para proporcionar equipos”, dijo Gushchin.

Señaló que Rusia y Noruega están celebrando consultas sobre la situación en Svalbard. Prometió que la Federación Rusa daría una respuesta adecuada a las violaciones del Tratado de París de 1920, según el cual las partes, incluidas Moscú y Oslo, reconocen la soberanía de Noruega sobre el archipiélago, pero con la condición de que la importación de bienes del país parte del acuerdo no estará sujeta a restricciones.

Según él, 20 toneladas de carga quedaron atrapadas en la frontera ruso-noruega, de las cuales 7 toneladas son productos alimenticios, el resto son productos técnicos. El Cónsul General agregó que continúa el desarrollo de formas de entregar estos contenedores con la ayuda de las compañías navieras noruegas.

Dijo que no hay suficiente equipo para la mina, los automóviles y los barcos de Arktikugol en el archipiélago, y tampoco hay suficiente equipo médico.

Noruega rechazó la solicitud de la Federación Rusa para el paso de mercancías para los asentamientos rusos en Svalbard a través del único puesto de control en la frontera ruso-noruega Storskog el 15 de junio. El vicepresidente del Consejo de la Federación, Konstantin Kosachev, dijo que con esta decisión, Oslo violó el tratado de 1920 , calificando la decisión de Noruega de inmoral y violatoria de los derechos humanos. Alexei Chepa, vicepresidente del Comité de Asuntos Internacionales de la Duma Estatal, señaló que la decisión de Noruega provocará un deterioro en las relaciones bilaterales .


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

Calibración de hoy de Dnepropetrovsk

Se reportan dos explosiones tras ser alcanzados por cohetes.


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

ensalada rusa

Se comenta tormentosamente que el principal hit en el menú del restaurante que sirvió la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid fue el olivier ("ensalada rusa"). La televisión española informa que su presencia generó dudas, pero se agotó en un abrir y cerrar de ojos


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Jun 2022)

El hilo de chusky se hunde a la segunda página.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2022)

Sálvese quién pueda...



"
*FT permitió a Gran Bretaña detener el suministro de gas a Europa continental*
Financial Times: A medida que empeora la crisis del combustible, el Reino Unido puede cortar el suministro de gas a Europa continental


29 de junio de 2022, 11:16


Las autoridades del Reino Unido pueden detener el suministro de gas a Europa continental si la crisis del combustible empeora. Así lo informó el Financial Times el 29 de junio .



Según el plan del Reino Unido, si existe una amenaza de cese total del suministro de gas desde la Federación de Rusia a Europa y si existe una amenaza de escasez de combustible en el mercado interno del país, Londres cortará el suministro a través de un interconector de dos vías. Este oleoducto submarino cruza el Mar del Norte y llega a Bélgica.

Al mismo tiempo, las gasistas europeas instaron al Reino Unido a no interrumpir la cooperación con la Unión Europea y advirtieron sobre las consecuencias negativas de desconectar el país de los gasoductos.


“Yo recomendaría que consideraran el tema de la operación de gasoductos”, la publicación cita las palabras del presidente de la red europea de operadores de sistemas de transmisión de gas, Bart Jan Hoovers.

A fines de mayo, The Times informó que 6 millones de hogares en el Reino Unido podrían quedarse sin electricidad si la Federación Rusa deja de suministrar gas a la Unión Europea. El ministro británico de Economía, Energía y Estrategia Industrial, Kwazi Kwarteng, dijo que la electricidad podría interrumpirse a partir de principios de 2023 por la mañana y por la noche durante un mes o más. El autor del artículo del periódico sugirió que tal decisión provocaría un aumento en los precios de la energía y que el PIB del país en los próximos años sería menor al previsto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2022)

Hoy, 10:20

Estados Unidos ha levantado algunas de las restricciones a las transacciones con aerolíneas rusas. Las empresas estadounidenses recibieron el derecho de realizar transacciones con United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), Irkut, Tupolev PJSC y el Aviation Complex que lleva su nombre. S.V. Ilyushin.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, así parece pero ¿Cómo entiendes la bajada del yuan frente al dólar? Eso es lo que no me cuadra ¿por la reconversión que debe hacer para un mundo multipolar? ¿por tener muchos dólares? ¿porque los chinos se deshacen de los dólares y están comprando rublos a todo trapo para comprar con ellos Rusia?



China lo mismo que en su tiempo Japón tienen capacidad para hacer que su moneda fluctue en función de sus intereses... y dado que EE.UU. es su mayor importador, le interesa mantener su moneda dentro de un rango específico y es lo que hará según sus conveniencias...

Mirando desde perspectivas económicas también tendría una cierta lógica, pero es imposible no entender que INDEPENDIENTEMENTE de estas los chinos harán con su moneda lo que más convenga a sus intereses y esto...

En todo caso si alguno de tus principales compradores, europa y EE.UU. tienen serios problemas de inflación la lógica indicaría que tú vas a sufrir una caída de demanda y por tanto entrarías en riesgo de tener que reducir tu producción, ralentizarías tus flujos monetarios y además tu balanza de pagos se iba a desajustar... eso podría muy bien llevarte a sufrir una cierta inflación y por tanto también podrías perder cierto valor de tu moneda... pero claro, es que con quíen la perderías sería con respeto de quienes están mejor que tú, no con quienes están peor... EE.UU. por otra parte juega con otras variables con respeto del dolar, un aumento de los precios del petroleo aumenta la demanda de dólares y por tanto esto supone en cierto sentido un alza de su moneda con respeto de otras...

Al final, nos guste o no, no es tan simple...

Y a esto únele lo caótico de la situación actual, guerra en Ucrania y tensiones internacionales, alzas descontroladas de precios, COVID... 

Y cuidado, todo eso sin entrar en la economía China que tendría capítulo aparte... ya que ellos en esta situación también tienen muchas y enormes fallas que solventar... no olvidemos que existen más que dudas sobre créditos y sector inmobiliario...

Un caos ahora mismo todo...

Y con lo de la subida descontrolada del Rublo, pues el caos es bastante mayor... es casi imposible pensar que alguien al inicio de esta guerra tuviese en mente que esa subida iba a ser tan potente y persistente... y hasta cierto punto tiene lógica si lo ves desde aquí... 

Algun post he puesto sobre el hecho de que tanto europeos, como estadounidenses o los propios rusos creían que esas sanciones iban a ser bastante más dañinas de lo que al final han resultado para la economía rusa... era MERA CREDIBILIDAD, pero SOSTENIA esa presunción... 

Con la guerra y la puesta en marcha, pues ahora ya no es presunción es realidad y... se está desinchando de manera TERRORÍFICA, ya que viene a mostrar que en realidad tras de ellas no había más que humo y un humo además muy poco consistente... cabe preguntarse si los rusos nos dejaron realmente creer que eso les limitaba o simplemente esperaron el momento adecuado para hacer valer su máximo potencial... pero bueno, eso ya NO IMPORTA realmente...

Ahora mismo un caos que se SOSTIENE en un par de presunciones, una que Europa-EE.UU. se sacarán algún conejo de la chistera y le darán la vuelta a la tortilla y dos que al final el ejército del Tio Sam impondrá la DISCIPLINA adecuada y hará que todo vuelva a la normalidad...

- La primera de esas presunciones, es mera impotencia y creer por no claudicar...

- La segunda tiene base, pero... nos dejaría a todos ante que los rusos claudicasen por MIEDO y eso no lo han hecho nunca...

La tercera que ya se puede obviar, quíen la tuvo alguna vez, es que perderían esta guerra... pero esa el RUBLO y su valor lo están dejando MERIDIANAMENTE claro... 

Ahora mismo, sí te puedo decir que casi todo es impredecible, salvo el caos económico que va a sufrir europa... el nivel de ese sufrimiento va a depender del resultado y alcance de ese resultado... si se alarga en el tiempo será un desastre de proporciones bíblicas si no PIERDE o CLAUDICA Rusia... 

Para EE.UU. esto era un paso en un proceso... pero con lo del Rublo está en una guerra abierta y ya casi total... vuelvo a insistir, si el Rublo se va por debajo de los 40 sostenidamente, ya no digo de los 30 a EE.UU. no le quedará ya NADA en la manga; o INTERVIENE o se va a la QUIEBRA, dado que quedará expusto a cualquier bandazo de un simple soplo de aire...

Y un escenario tan caótico y a la vez dinámico cual es el verdadero cambio dolar-Yuan...

Pues seguimos en el mundo de las presunciones... es lo que tiene estar como estamos... todo se sostiene, porque de no sostenerse se caería todo... ha llegado a un extremo tan extremo que es inaudito, pero así lleva ya unos años, desde la crisis del ladrillo... pero ahora ya en situación de total ruptura, NO HAY MAS...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> No bueno



Sí sí, mucho ruido y pocas nueces.
En vez de entrar en Ucrania a defender los valores americanos y europeos...te cuentan que van a abrir una embajada en Polonia  
Pero no lo veis? Es evidente el canguelo europeo y americano por Rusia.


----------



## dabuti (29 Jun 2022)

"Tal vez abrigue usted la esperanza de que la masacre de Melilla no se repetirá: abandónela. Mohamed VI no perderá la oportunidad de hacerle cómplice de sus crímenes una y otra vez". 
✍ La carta abierta de Tomás Bárbulo a Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A veces incluso así cuesta bajar las monedas. Pero vamos, seguro que los rusos están contentos. Con el nuevo cambio la renta per cápita de los rusos ha aumentado bastante. Se van a hinchar a comprar trastos chinos.



Y no digamos nada las vacaciones en Turquía... Cuando vayan a cambiar liras les darán sacos de patatas....


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El dólar sigue siendo la moneda de referencia y sis movimientos de tipos siguen atrayendo a enormes masas de capital. Esto no es algo que vaya a cambiar en poco tiempo.



La guerra tiene a veces unas cosas... todos los gestores de fondos hoy en día están en la posición "MADOFF" por llamarla de algún modo...

Esto que tú dices hasta antes de la guerra era TOTAL Y ABSOLUTAMENTE veraz y coherente... hoy????...

La situación de Rusia en esta guerra es tan extremadamente fuerte que SIMPLEMENTE es o con ella o con el desastre... quienes la han sancionado están ahora mismo bajo una OPRESION económica tan intensa y con una incapacidad tan alta de evitarla que simplemente los rusos tienen que seguir ahí en esa situación para ver como la soga aprieta hasta ahogar a quienes la intentan amedrentar... 

Así de simple y así de cómodo es el escenario... y mientras los rusos miran su economía no sólo no sufre sino que se fortalece... CUIDADO alguno ya addvertimos que esto tiene un pequeño y grave problema, que esa situación circular conlleve que Rusia viva adecuadamente en guerra y que en guerra crezca, la que la lanzaría a un aumento constante de dicho escenario... cuidado con ese problemilla, que algunos como los polacos, ya no digo los bálticos se pueden encontrar en una línea de fuego inesperada...

En esencia los grandes gestores de fondos saben de sobras de qué va el juego y son conscientes que ahora mismo EL RIESGO del dolar se ha disparado como JAMAS se recuerda desde los 60, por no decirte que estamos a las puertas de la crisis del 73... y allí se acabó Bretton-woods... ahora si cae el dolar-petroleo, estaríamos para muchos de esos fondos probablemente en quiebra y... EE.UU. tal y como se le conoció...

Pero bueno... a esto estamos jugando por la gracia del INEPTO de Biden y su equipo... lo que hay...


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ensalada rusa
> 
> Se comenta tormentosamente que el principal hit en el menú del restaurante que sirvió la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid fue el olivier ("ensalada rusa"). La televisión española informa que su presencia generó dudas, pero se agotó en un abrir y cerrar de ojos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105489



Bueno, quizás esté equivocado, pero varias personas rusas que conocí me dijeron que lo que aquí se llama como ensaladilla rusa, allí es conocido como Shuba.







Que por cierto no tiene mucho que ver, es algo tan putamente delicioso que no hay color. Está elaborado con arenque y remolacha, me encanta, una novia que tuve me la preparaba.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Yo no entro en qué es esa mierda, si es mejor, peor, imitación, copia o chatarra. Lo que es cierto es que varios países han anunciado compras de esa cosa por un pastizal.



La OTAN está en modo "España 1898", acercándose vertiginosamente a Annual en 1921. Armamento de baratillo que se revende al enemigo, y el bueno se vende antes y más caro.


----------



## kikepm (29 Jun 2022)

No se si se ha puesto ya.









La inflación se come 110.000 millones de euros en salarios y ahorro en 12 meses


El IPC interanual se dispara hasta el 10,2% por gasolinas y alimentos, el máximo en 37 años




cincodias.elpais.com





Maldito Putin...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos son los números oficiales, los reales son peores, basta con mirar las facturas antiguas y las de ahora…y usar la calculadora…


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los turcos tienen un talón de Aquiles que es la libra turca, fácil de manipular y hundir




Los turcos tienen a Qatar detrás que hará lo que haya que hacer, hasta DONDE SEA NECESARIO... y de no hacerlo Qatar tendría que lidiar con Arabia Saudí, con los Iranies, con... vamos que son dos caras de la misma moneda... y a día de hoy Qatar es más DE LO QUE JAMAS FUE ARABIA SAUDÍ, que es mucho decir, pero es la realidad...

Se suele mentar mucho lo de la moneda turca, pero en realidad Turquía tiene un primo de zumosol que mantiene su statu-quo y al final su moneda les hace ganar competitividad en el mercado europeo sin apenas despeinarse... si esto sigue así serán la China europea en cuanto a producción... 

Para que nos entendamos... la chavalilla del quinto que está más buena que un pan y apenas debe tener 25, se gasta un coche alto de gama, ha puesto piscina en el ático y sus padres jamás tuvieron un chavo, que pensarías que es influencer o está en alguna red social guarra, pero no... simplemente anda con un maromo como el Jesüs Gil de sus últimos años y... eah, listo el asunto y eso que se gasta la fulana unos abrigos y unos lujos que para qué, hasta se ha comprado ya un par de chalets para sus hermanas... a ella la inflación, pues como que... economía del día a día se llamaría a esto... jajajajajaaaaa...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Bueeeno, pues ya tenemos a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, alguna gilipollez más que queráis alguno decir? En plan..."ez que eztá akabada la otan zabez?"


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jun 2022)

La deriva de la izquierda ezpanola continúa, cada vez es mas un chiste sobre si misma...que cono importa la lgtbxml con la de problemas mas importantes que resolver? 






El Mercader dijo:


> No lo creo: Los Rusos son bastante inteligentes y saben que el verdadero responsable de todo esto son los Estados Unidos.
> Te aseguro que si una sola bomba nuclear cae en suelo Ruso, Rusia dispararía todo lo que tiene contra Estados Unidos, ya que de no hacerlo, los americanos se comerían Rusia.
> 
> Así que si todavía queda alguien con cerebro el el Pentágono o en Langley no van a permitir una escalada nuclear.
> ...



no te olvides de china....


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sálvese quién pueda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran Bretaña se plantea cortar el gas del mar del norte hacia la UE.
USA ya se está planteando la suspensión de las exportaciones de gas y petróleo para que los precios no sigan subiendo en el país.
Noruega no necesita restringir su exportación de gas, ya que el minúsculo país genera bastante más de lo que consume, pero le hizo un sonoro "corte de mangas" a Polonia cuando éstos le pidieron que les vendiera más barato el gas.

Al final va a ser cierto que el único proveedor confiable de gas a la UE es Rusia


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> La deriva de la izquierda ezpanola continúa, cada vez es mas un chiste sobre si misma...que cono importa la lgtbxml con la de problemas mas importantes que resolver?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104872
> 
> ...



Cada vez que a agentes infiltrados se les llama "de izquierdas", muere un gatito. En territorio OTAN no hay izquierdas. Sólo progres otanianos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cada vez que a agentes infiltrados se les llama "de izquierdas", muere un gatito. En territorio OTAN no hay izquierdas. Sólo progres otanianos.



o una extension capitalista estadounidense, estilo cia y demas mierdas. Lo pongo porque veo mucho posmo por este foro inconsciente apoyando a gobiernos titeres y encima apoyando a nazis y islamofascistas


----------



## Ramonmo (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueeeno, pues ya tenemos a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, alguna gilipollez más que queráis alguno decir? En plan..."ez que eztá akabada la otan zabez?"



Pero ¿eso contribuye a la paz en el mundo o, por el contrario, aumenta el peligro de guerra? ¿O es que a los otanistas no os preocupan esas cosas? Pregunto.


----------



## golden graham (29 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Bueno, quizás esté equivocado, pero varias personas rusas que conocí me dijeron que lo que aquí se llama como ensaladilla rusa, allí es conocido como Shuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es una ensaladilla olivier y en cada pais la hacen de una manera, en españa tambien varia por regiones


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Pero ¿eso contribuye a la paz en el mundo o, por el contrario, aumenta el peligro de guerra? ¿O es que a los otanistas no os preocupan esas cosas? Pregunto.



¿Quién quiere paz pudiendo tener libertad y democracia?


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Los turcos tienen a Qatar detrás que hará lo que haya que hacer, hasta DONDE SEA NECESARIO... y de no hacerlo Qatar tendría que lidiar con Arabia Saudí, con los Iranies, con... vamos que son dos caras de la misma moneda... y a día de hoy Qatar es más DE LO QUE JAMAS FUE ARABIA SAUDÍ, que es mucho decir, pero es la realidad...
> 
> Se suele mentar mucho lo de la moneda turca, pero en realidad Turquía tiene un primo de zumosol que mantiene su statu-quo y al final su moneda les hace ganar competitividad en el mercado europeo sin apenas despeinarse... si esto sigue así serán la China europea en cuanto a producción...
> 
> Para que nos entendamos... la chavalilla del quinto que está más buena que un pan y apenas debe tener 25, se gasta un coche alto de gama, ha puesto piscina en el ático y sus padres jamás tuvieron un chavo, que pensarías que es influencer o está en alguna red social guarra, pero no... simplemente anda con un maromo como el Jesüs Gil de sus últimos años y... eah, listo el asunto y eso que se gasta la fulana unos abrigos y unos lujos que para qué, hasta se ha comprado ya un par de chalets para sus hermanas... a ella la inflación, pues como que... economía del día a día se llamaría a esto... jajajajajaaaaa...



un día de estos quedamos en Estambul o algo


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Pero ¿eso contribuye a la paz en el mundo o, por el contrario, aumenta el peligro de guerra? ¿O es que a los otanistas no os preocupan esas cosas? Pregunto.



Hombre, a mi lo que me preocupa es la libertad...que tu quieras, a lo mejor, un sátrapa que te diga cuando y como debes ir al baño, no es cosa mia, el caso es lo que yo voy a aceptar o no...

De todas formas esta expansión pone muy a las claras la estrategia de mierda de ir a una confrontación para darle sentido a la existencia de la OTAN, ya hay que ser inutil, cuando hace no más de un año se debatía si dejar de aportar dinero a la misma....ya hay que ser inutil y zoquete...el de la "eztrategia"...


----------



## Ramonmo (29 Jun 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere paz pudiendo tener libertad y democracia?



Es que parece que esta gente se piensa que esto es un puto partido de fútbol, no concibo tanta estupidez en gente presuntamente adulta.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Es que parece que esta gente se piensa que esto es un puto partido de fútbol, no concibo tanta estupidez en gente presuntamente adulta.



Putin te va a dar libertad? en serio piensas eso?


----------



## Ramonmo (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, a mi lo que me preocupa es la libertad...que tu quieras, a lo mejor, un sátrapa que te diga cuando y como debes ir al baño, no es cosa mia, el caso es lo que yo voy a aceptar o no...
> 
> De todas formas esta expansión pone muy a las claras la estrategia de mierda de ir a una confrontación para darle sentido a la existencia de la OTAN, ya hay que ser inutil, cuando hace no más de un año se debatía si dejar de aportar dinero a la misma....ya hay que ser inutil y zoquete...el de la "eztrategia"...



Lo siento, pero eres gilipollas, sin acritud. Zoquetes como tú van a llevar la ruina y la muerte a millones.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

Algeria prepares for war with Morocco, panics due to Israel - report


In November, Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz signed the first-ever defense and security memorandum of understanding with his Moroccan counterpart.




stgdesktopcore.jpost.com





*Argelia se prepara para la guerra con Marruecos, pánico debido a Israel: informe*
*En noviembre, el ministro de Defensa israelí, Benny Gantz, firmó el primer memorando de entendimiento de defensa y seguridad con su homólogo marroquí.*

Una fuente autodenominada "de línea dura" cercana al ejército de Argelia dijo al periódico francés que "si hay que hacerlo, es hoy, porque somos superiores militarmente en todos los niveles y puede que no sea así dentro de unos años". ”


Lo que molesta al régimen argelino “es el apoyo de Israel a Marruecos”, dijo la fuente. “Esto cambiará la situación, dentro de un período estimado de tres años”.


“El ejército marroquí ha comprado el sistema israelí contra drones Skylock Dome”, informó Defense News en noviembre.


En el mismo mes, los medios de comunicación informaron que Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) aseguró un acuerdo de $ 22 millones para proporcionar a Marruecos drones "kamikaze".


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me lo podía creer, pero parece que sí... y hay más
> 
> El Periódico
> *La Orquesta de Kiev amenizará la cena euroatlántica elaborada por José Andrés*
> ...




Mi enhorabuena a todos los agraciados con el dinero opaco


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueeeno, pues ya tenemos a Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN, alguna gilipollez más que queráis alguno decir? En plan..."ez que eztá akabada la otan zabez?"



Tú vienes a un foro de economía y sigues sin enterarte de nada... pero que te digo una y otra vez, una y otra vez, una y otra vez:

- RENTABILIDAD...

Nada en este mundo desaparece si es rentable, nada es nada...

Suecia y Finlandia quieren entrar. Los turcos quieren por ello cobrar, suecos y fineses pagan, los turcos cobran, ok, ¿no te lo habíamos dicho alguno?, no, no se iba a sustanciar si entraban o no, se suntanciaba lo que PAGABAN por entrar...

Otro caso simple... EE.UU. tiene un nuevo avión que es la releche, la hostia de bueno, pero precisa ECONOMIAS DE ESCALA para que ese aparato no se lleve por delante su INMENSO PRESUPUESTO para aviación... qué hace, pues simple, va a los señores que están en esa organización y les expone el problema:

- O me compran el avión o simplemente tendrá que subir la cuota (que es lo que decía Trump) de su participación en este lugar... qué hacen los socios de la organización, pues simple compran el avión, que es la hostia por demás un PUTO FERRARI, pero claro a ver, un ¿¿¿PUTO FERRARI PARA REPARTIR PIZZA???... 

- Otro caso no menos flagrante. España en crisis y lo militar va a ir de capa caída, es lo que suele acontecer en un país en crisis, lo militar deja de tener importancia y se amplían plazos de vida de todo, hasta del personal, si hace falta... PERO... estamos en la OTAN y el TIO SAM viene y te dice que TIENES QUE DUPLICAR el presupuesto para tus militares... ¿entiendes lo que es RENTABILIDAD?...

Salvo que se vaya todo a tomar por culo, esa ORGANIZACIÓN no desaparecerá JAMAS... o piensa en el genio del Stoltemberg, por poner un caso, cúanto crees que cobra el tío por hacer cábalas como lo de Ucrania... 

¿Qué va a desaparecer????!!!!!!... 

Lo malo de todas estas cosas que te cuento es que un día sean tantas y tan absurdas que lleven a la ruína a quienes de ellas participen y eso me temo... me temo que va en camino... ya me contarás tú que F-35 van a comprar naciones como Argentina o Perú, ya no te digo submarinos o demás material... en fin... y a eso vamos, que con todo y con ello todavía lo mismo tiene recorrido, no tanto por el material, pero imagina la orda de gentes que de ella se nutren, TÚ CREES QUE SE VAN a quedar con una mano delante y otra detrás sin más?????... ya yo jamás entendí como en Rusia aquello pasó sin que esas buenas gentes tomasen INICIATIVAS para su cuidado...

No me conoces mucho, pero desde siempre hago una observación IMPORTANTE creo yo... el Tio Sam es un país dentro de un país, el primero se llama ejercito de los EE.UU. el segundo es el propio EE.UU. y si vieron cómo de putas lo pasaron sus contrapartes en la antigua URRS, tú crees que gentes con un nivel de vida superior a la de un Noruego, que tiene inmensidad de armas para proteger su STATU-QUO van a dejar de tener ese STATU-QUO...

- Siete días de mayo, gran película, gran visión y otra recomendación JULIBUDIENSE que te hago...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es lo que digo, me explico: En un principio yo mismo estaba muy asustado, y además, como soy cristiano pues todo esto tenía un ambiente muy de "apocalipsis", pero es que si lo piensas bien a nadie le interesa que el mundo desaparezca: Ni a los ricos, ni a los pobres, ni a lo creyentes, ni a los ateos, ni a los satánicos, ni a los Cristianos, etc.
> 
> La OTAN está en modo desquiciado intentando acorralar a Rusia, pero no les veo declarando la guerra a Rusia.
> 
> ...



En EEUU hay grupos cristianos que defienden acelerar el proceso de llegada del apocalipsis.

Si les sale bien, van con Dios.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero eres gilipollas, sin acritud. Zoquetes como tú van a llevar la ruina y la muerte a millones.



Hombre, quien te está amenazando día si y día también...no viene del oeste, precisamente...
Pero vamos, que soy gilipollas para ti, básicamente, porque en la vida hay algo que llaman valores. Yo no quiero una vida sin el estilo de vida que ya he escogido, si llevar "a la ruina y a la muerte" es defender eso, es que hay algo que funciona muy mal en algunas cabezas...sin acritud


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> un día de estos quedamos en Estambul o algo



Desde que en España a un controlador aereo le fueron a buscar a punta de pistola a su casa, para evitar que se pusiese en huelga rehuyo de viajar en avión... qué quieres tengo en estima mi vida y quiero que quienes con ella juegan sean MULTIMILLONARIOS o inmensamente ricos, que el repartidor de pizzas y su moto no me molan ya sea pilotando el vuelo o controlando el tráfico...

Si te pasas por cerca y no me pillas con la mujer o con el trabajo o con mis placeres y ese día tengo ganas de socializar un poco (algo nada habitual en mí), pues... si pagas y conste que yo soy de buen comer y buenos brebajes, conste bien que luego alguien se lleva a engaños... no me mola salir con la pasta corta y tal... en esas será un placer...


----------



## Ramonmo (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, quien te está amenazando día si y día también...no viene del oeste, precisamente...
> Pero vamos, que soy gilipollas para ti, básicamente, porque en la vida hay algo que llaman valores. Yo no quiero una vida sin el estilo de vida que ya he escogido, si llevar "a la ruina y a la muerte" es defender eso, es que hay algo que funciona muy mal en algunas cabezas...sin acritud



Mira, no tengo nada que añadir a lo que ya te he dicho. Allá vosotros con vuestra conciencia.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Mira, no tengo nada que añadir a lo que ya te he dicho. Allá vosotros con vuestra conciencia.



Si fuera con su consciencia y NO CON TU PASTA, pues tendría un pase la imbecilidad, pero ES CON TU PASTA, que esta gente no tiene un chavo...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú vienes a un foro de economía y sigues sin enterarte de nada... pero que te digo una y otra vez, una y otra vez, una y otra vez:
> 
> - RENTABILIDAD...
> 
> ...



Si, si, lo que quieras, pero Suecia y Finlandia están en la OTAN, es decir, han crecido las fronteras de la OTAN con Rusia, eso es OBJETIVO, no es opinable.
El objetivo de cualquier organización es no desaparecer, por eso, dar motivos para que una "supuesta organización contraria" siga viva y termine creciendo, no es una estrategia correcta, te pongas como te pongas, el error, en este caso no está en la OTAN, que hace su papel, punto.
El mundo dejó de funcionar hace mucho tiempo como en la Guerra Fría, ahora, la interelación entre los países es mucho mayor, y esa es otra cagada rusa.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si fuera con su consciencia y NO CON TU PASTA, pues tendría un pase la imbecilidad, pero ES CON TU PASTA, que esta gente no tiene un chavo...



Ah, mira, habla el del estado y sus paguitas!

"ke el eztado me zalve, que yo no ze vivir zin eztado, que zi no, ez ir a la zelva, y ezo da mucho miedo..."


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Jaja sera Zelenky conectadose por la cara....



interesante.... con esto se puede hacer una conexión escrotal a zopensky? es para ver si deja de tomar rayitas de nieve y eso


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, si, lo que quieras, pero Suecia y Finlandia están en la OTAN, es decir, han crecido las fronteras de la OTAN con Rusia, eso es OBJETIVO, no es opinable.
> El objetivo de cualquier organización es no desaparecer, por eso, dar motivos para que una "supuesta organización contraria" siga viva y termine creciendo, no es una estrategia correcta, te pongas como te pongas, el error, en este caso no está en la OTAN, que hace su papel, punto.
> El mundo dejó de funcionar hace mucho tiempo como en la Guerra Fría, ahora, la interelación entre los países es mucho mayor, y esa es otra cagada rusa.



Chaval... es que... interrelación es que... daros hasta en el carnet de identidad era poco...

Cada uno va a lo suyo, así ha sido siempre y así será y ES LO CORRECTO...

Y hostia OSO, MASTROSO Y CARCAÑOSO mediante, TODA organización funciona mientras funciona, PERO TIENE QUE SER RENTABLE...



alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, mira, habla el del estado y sus paguitas!
> 
> "ke el eztado me zalve, que yo no ze vivir zin eztado, que zi no, ez ir a la zelva, y ezo da mucho miedo..."



y TONTIN no puedes poner cosas contradictorias en sí mismas... UN ESTADO es una ORGANIZACIÓN social que funciona JUSTO POR LO MISMO...

Por cierto, ME PONES LA FRASE DONDE YO DIJE TAL COSA indigente intelectual... lee lo que te digo y NO INTERPRETES libremente...


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, si, lo que quieras, pero Suecia y Finlandia están en la OTAN, es decir, han crecido las fronteras de la OTAN con Rusia, eso es OBJETIVO, no es opinable.





¿Cuando han entrado Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN? Porque me acabo de despertar y no sabía nada de estas novedades.

Saludos.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El hilo de chusky se hunde a la segunda página.



Era un hilo zombi desde hacía tiempo. Ahora sostienen el de Rusia va a perder.

Chusco era como el flautista de Hamelin con sus incautos detrás.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Jun 2022)

Ya lo habrán puesto por aquí, pero yo lo acabo de ver

Evidentemente el centro comercial estaba vacío y ha tenido daños colaterales al golpear un almacén de armas occidentales.

O la versión oficial es que es un montaje, es que no me aclaro. Es que estos de Hollywood son unos artistas.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Digo yo que esa situación es mutua. 
Ambos aumentan sus puntos de contacto.


----------



## pemebe (29 Jun 2022)

*Turquia consiguió todo lo que queria.

Turquía abandona su oposición a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN*

A última hora del 28 de junio, Turquía sorprendió a los observadores al retirar inesperadamente su oposición a la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN, dando un impulso al bloque defensivo occidental y asestando un golpe a Rusia.

La mayoría de los analistas esperaban que el presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan -que ha intentado mantener las buenas relaciones de Turquía tanto con Moscú como con Kiev, argumentando que es un potencial pacificador en la guerra de Ucrania- no tomara ninguna decisión de este tipo hasta, al menos, la conclusión de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid del 28 al 30 de junio. Siempre que no haya contratiempos, lo que ahora es la aceptación unánime de la candidatura de los países nórdicos a la alianza de defensa por parte de todos sus miembros, permitirá a la OTAN demostrar su unidad al Kremlin y poner "más OTAN" a las puertas de Rusia mientras la guerra sigue haciendo estragos. 

Turquía amenazó con vetar las solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN de Finlandia y Suecia, tras lanzar acusaciones de que ambos países permiten que los militantes kurdos y los terroristas tengan espacio para "incubarse" en sus sociedades. Sin embargo, muchos analistas concluyeron que la verdadera preocupación de Erdogan era utilizar su influencia en el asunto de la adhesión para conseguir el levantamiento de las prohibiciones de armas aplicadas a Ankara por EE.UU. y muchos países europeos, al tiempo que jugaba duro para dar una imagen de dureza antes de las elecciones que deben celebrarse en Turquía dentro de un año.

Erdogan habló por teléfono con el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden el 27 de junio y tiene previsto reunirse con él al margen de la cumbre de Madrid el 29 de junio. Turquía ha estado presionando a Washington para que le permita comprar aviones F-16, a pesar del boicot no oficial del Congreso a las principales ventas de armas a Ankara debido a las disputas sobre política exterior y derechos humanos.

Tras el anuncio del acuerdo de ingreso en la OTAN con Turquía, el presidente finlandés Sauli Niinisto declaró: "Hemos mantenido una reunión exhaustiva con el presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, y la primera ministra de Suecia, Magdalena Andersson, facilitada por el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.

"Como resultado de esa reunión, nuestros ministros de Asuntos Exteriores firmaron un memorando trilateral que confirma que Turquía apoyará en la cumbre de Madrid de esta semana la invitación de Finlandia y Suecia a convertirse en miembros de la OTAN".

*La primera ministra sueca, Andersson, dijo a las agencias de noticias que, como parte del acuerdo con Turquía, las autoridades suecas estaban trabajando en las solicitudes de extradición de Ankara* de acuerdo con la legislación nacional y europea.

Dijo a The Associated Press: "Es bueno para Finlandia y Suecia. Y es bueno para la OTAN, porque seríamos proveedores de seguridad para la OTAN". Completar el proceso de adhesión debería hacerse "cuanto antes mejor, no sólo para Suecia y Finlandia sino para otros países de la OTAN", añadió Andersson. "Pero hay 30 parlamentos que tienen que aprobar esto [la ampliación de la OTAN] y nunca se sabe", dijo también.

El jefe de la OTAN, Stoltenberg, dijo en un comunicado: "Me complace anunciar que ahora tenemos un acuerdo que allana el camino para que Finlandia y Suecia se unan a la OTAN". Turquía, Finlandia y Suecia han firmado un memorando que aborda las preocupaciones de Turquía, incluso en torno a la exportación de armas y la lucha contra el terrorismo".

La BBC le citó más tarde diciendo: "Él [Vladimir Putin] quería menos OTAN; ahora el presidente Putin está consiguiendo más OTAN en sus fronteras. Así que lo que consigue es en realidad lo contrario de lo que pedía [antes de invadir Ucrania], y era que la OTAN cerrara sus puertas [a nuevos miembros]".

AFP citó a última hora del 28 de junio a la oficina de Erdogan diciendo que *Turquía "consiguió lo que quería" de Suecia y Finlandia antes de aceptar respaldar sus candidaturas a la OTAN*.

*"Turquía ha conseguido avances significativos en la lucha contra las organizaciones terroristas"*, decía el comunicado, afirmando que Suecia y Finlandia habían acordado "cooperar plenamente con Turquía en su lucha contra el PKK [kurdo]" y otros grupos militantes kurdos.

*El comunicado dice que también han acordado levantar sus embargos sobre las entregas de armas a Turquía, que se impusieron en respuesta a la incursión militar de Ankara en Siria en 2019.

Los dos países prohibirán "las actividades de recaudación de fondos y reclutamiento" para los militantes kurdos, y "evitarán la propaganda terrorista contra Turquía"*, añadió la oficina de Erdogan en el comunicado.

El PKK, o Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán, lleva décadas de insurgencia contra el Estado turco.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, si, lo que quieras, pero Suecia y Finlandia están en la OTAN, es decir, han crecido las fronteras de la OTAN con Rusia, eso es OBJETIVO, no es opinable.
> El objetivo de cualquier organización es no desaparecer, por eso, dar motivos para que una "supuesta organización contraria" siga viva y termine creciendo, no es una estrategia correcta, te pongas como te pongas, el error, en este caso no está en la OTAN, que hace su papel, punto.
> El mundo dejó de funcionar hace mucho tiempo como en la Guerra Fría, ahora, la interelación entre los países es mucho mayor, y esa es otra cagada rusa.



tb estan creciendo las fronteras en ucrania, cada vez que pierde mas terrerno
looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



Esos vídeos seguramente estén filmados antes de la guerra, a estas horas esos pilotos ya están muertos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Bueno, está claro que los misiles rusos profundizan bastante…buscaba algún búnker…


----------



## Hubardo (29 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> o una extension capitalista estadounidense, estilo cia y demas mierdas. Lo pongo porque veo mucho posmo por este foro inconsciente apoyando a gobiernos titeres y encima apoyando a nazis y islamofascistas



tampoco es capitalismo, son, somos estados feudales. En el capitalismo haylibertad económica con algunas regulaciones y en la izquierda hay economía planificada. Ningún caso se da ahora. La UE o USa son una serie de señores, muy poco que controlan la política y las principales empresas, siendo práctiacamente unas la extensión de otras. Google, facebook, etc son más estado uqe un diputado por Alabama.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 Jun 2022)

Mandar al cm de @alfonbass al ignore joder, lleva desde el hilo del corona danos por culo y se ve a la legua que es a un psicopata perdido o un ejército de becarios. No el citéis más joder al hijo de puta


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Han dicho en Antena 3 que la respuesta de Rusia a la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN será el despliegue de lanzaderas de misiles hipersonicos con capacidad nuclear en la frontera con Finlandia, en todo el flanco este y en Bielorrusia.

Por tanto , vamos hacia una escalada del conflicto.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Cuando han entrado Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN? Porque me acabo de despertar y no sabía nada de estas novedades.
> 
> Saludos.











Turquía levanta el veto y Finlandia y Suecia serán miembros de la OTAN


La Alianza Atlántica llama al mundo a unirse contra Rusia y critica la actitud de China




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> tb estan creciendo las fronteras en ucrania, cada vez que pierde mas terrerno
> looooooooooooooooooooooooool



Ah bueno, si...faltan las fronteras de Rusia con Polonia....


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Con la OTAN no se atreve el hijoPutin, además ya tiene arsenal en Kaliningrado y no ha pasado nada. Más bien al revés, si se le deja la autopista libre seguirá ganando influencia e invadiendo.

De lo que se trata es de que el tirano no siga invadiendo y amenazándonos al resto, y que sus rivales sean cada vez más poderosos y él tirano más débil. 

Es el único lenguaje que entiende el japuta ruso.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> tampoco es capitalismo, son, somos estados feudales. En el capitalismo haylibertad económica con algunas regulaciones y en la izquierda hay economía planificada. Ningún caso se da ahora. La UE o USa son una serie de señores, muy poco que controlan la política y las principales empresas, siendo práctiacamente unas la extensión de otras. Google, facebook, etc son más estado uqe un diputado por Alabama.



Capitalismo es...ahorro de capital, esa palabra no lleva implícita ninguna regulación

Otra cosa es que se haya pervertido esa palabra y que, gracias a la acción de nuestros "queridísimos gobernantes" se haya dejado que controlen lo que quieran y que decidan..."capitalismo de amiguitos" que se le llama
el debate no solo está ahí, dentro de la palabra libertad, también está la libertad social, una sociedad tiene que regirse por personas que NO ESTÉN DE ACUERDO. En el momento que un grupo de personas esté de acuerdo con algo y no pueda existir debate, ese es el fin de la misma


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Cuando han entrado Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN? Porque me acabo de despertar y no sabía nada de estas novedades.
> 
> Saludos.



Erdogan cobra y los Kurdos saltan del escenario, nada especial.

Los sueco y fineses entran en OTAN.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



y eso lo pones tu el que echa la culpa de la escalada belica a Rusia, cuando desde este hilo en su número uno hasta hoy en su actual hilo, ya se sabe desde cuando ha empezado la escalada y la expansion de la otan hacia rusia. Preparate para sufrir, lo que vayan a pedir al consumidor es que se mueran de hambre, todo el dinero irá para armamento. Mas subnormal no puede ser


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Turquía levanta el veto y Finlandia y Suecia serán miembros de la OTAN
> 
> 
> La Alianza Atlántica llama al mundo a unirse contra Rusia y critica la actitud de China
> ...





Yo fuí poquito al colegio pero por lo que veo aproveché lo poquito que fuí bastante mejor que todo el tiempo que irías tú porque aprendí por ejemplo la diferencia entre soy y seré, tú por lo que veo no.



* "Este acuerdo no significa la incorporación inmediata de estos estados a la Alianza, ya que, tal y como ha explicado el propio Stoltenberg, durante la primera jornada de cumbre, los líderes aliados "tomarán la decisión de invitar a Finlandia y Suecia a unirse a la OTAN para convertirse en miembros de la OTAN", y agregó que tras la reunión de Madrid se convertirán en "invitados" oficialmente a entrar en el club transatlántico."*

Saludos.


----------



## lapetus (29 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Turquia consiguió todo lo que queria.
> 
> Turquía abandona su oposición a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN*
> 
> ...



El sultán sigue consiguiendo. 
Ojalá aprendieran los castuzos vendidos y babosos de Madrid que pretextan "compromisos internacionales" para actuar de manera servil y en contra de los intereses nacionales. Turquía demuestra que se puede estar en la OTAN y tener política propia. España podría ser Turquía.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo fuí poquito al colegio pero por lo que veo aproveché lo poquito que fuí bastante mejor que todo el tiempo que irías tú porque aprendí por ejemplo la diferencia entre soy y seré, tú por lo que veo no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes que eso es un mero formalismo, no? Obviamente tomará un tiempo, pero ya no hay ningún "escollo".
No entender eso si que no es aprovechar el cole


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*Zelenski muestra el vídeo del "mortal" ataque ruso contra un centro comercial.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha mostrado un vídeo inédito hasta ahora en el que se ve el momento en el que un misil ruso cae sobre el centro comercial de Kremenchuk, y que ha sido recogido por _The Kyiv Independent._

"En su discurso nocturno, el presidente *Volodimir Zelenski* mostró un video de un ataque con misiles rusos en un centro comercial lleno de gente en la ciudad de Kremenchuk, en el centro de Ucrania", recoge el tuit del diario acompañado del vídeo.


----------



## UNKAS (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo fuí poquito al colegio pero por lo que veo aproveché lo poquito que fuí bastante mejor que todo el tiempo que irías tú porque aprendí por ejemplo la diferencia entre soy y seré, tú por lo que veo no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y la diferencia entre "nunca serán" y "van a ser, seguro" también la enseñaban en la escuela esa que casi no visitaste, según tú?


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Normal, el régimen ruso amenazando a Europa e invadiendo países, pues los países se hacen de la OTAN. 

Suecia y Finlandia han dicho basta, por muy neutrales que quisieran ser, con Rusia de vecino pues han optado por lo que haría cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## UNKAS (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## lapetus (29 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Algeria prepares for war with Morocco, panics due to Israel - report
> 
> 
> In November, Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz signed the first-ever defense and security memorandum of understanding with his Moroccan counterpart.
> ...



Artículo viejo de Enero.

Argelia sabe que ahora mismo no le conviene iniciar nada. Podría defenderse malamente con ayuda rusa, pero no atacar. Marruecos tiene ya juguetes muy superiores a los argelinos, en especial los aviones. Ahora mismo Marruecos está mejor equipado que España.

Aparte que no sería una guerra de dos partes. Francia intervendría en favor de Marruecos, y quizá USA.


----------



## arriondas (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver cómo se lo toma ese consumidor...


----------



## HDR (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> han crecido las fronteras de la OTAN con Rusia



Tal como están las cosas, quizás eso debiera preocupar a la OTAN más que a Rusia


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sabes que eso es un mero formalismo, no? Obviamente tomará un tiempo, pero ya no hay ningún "escollo".
> No entender eso si que no es aprovechar el cole




Lo que se es que todavía no ha ocurrido nada de lo que pone la noticia que como siempre no cuenta lo que realmente ha sucedido. No entender eso es que igual has ido todavía meno al cole que yo.

Saludos.


----------



## arriondas (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo fuí poquito al colegio pero por lo que veo aproveché lo poquito que fuí bastante mejor que todo el tiempo que irías tú porque aprendí por ejemplo la diferencia entre soy y seré, tú por lo que veo no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es. Es más bien un "ya te llamaremos " de toda la vida. Mientras queda ahí, sin llegar a ser miembros todavía.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Capitalismo es...ahorro de capital, esa palabra no lleva implícita ninguna regulación
> 
> Otra cosa es que se haya pervertido esa palabra y que, gracias a la acción de nuestros "queridísimos gobernantes" se haya dejado que controlen lo que quieran y que decidan..."capitalismo de amiguitos" que se le llama
> el debate no solo está ahí, dentro de la palabra libertad, también está la libertad social, una sociedad tiene que regirse por personas que NO ESTÉN DE ACUERDO. En el momento que un grupo de personas esté de acuerdo con algo y no pueda existir debate, ese es el fin de la misma



Lo que hay que leer en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

A ver... Cesar que tenía un Statu-quo por nacimiento no lo tenía por capital, así que el pobre hombre se dedicaba a limpiar el culo de quienes sí tenían ese Statu-quo por capital y nacimiento... lo entendió bien, PRECISABA capital... lo consiguió y retorno a su ciudada y allí decidió que a los que antes LIMPIABA CULOS, ahora se lo limpiarían a él... el "populacho" romano (bueno ya imagino sabes lo de la ciudadanía y tal, pues en el fondo estaba con Cesar, IMAGINO más por hartazgo de los otros que por mero amor al tipo... y lo consiguió por lo menos durante un tiempo...

Al "populacho" pues... mucho la vida no le cambió... en esencia si tenían que limpiar culos, culos limpiaban y si antes era para unos luego fue más o menos para los mismos, pero con un por encima de ellos... vamos que el Gatopardo copió lo de Roma y sus vicisitudes existenciales...

Han pasado 2000 años y seguimos en más de lo mismo...

Eso sí, la ciudadanía romana sigue siendo excluyente... 

Y en el medievo pues pasaba más o menos lo mismo...

Cualquier sistema sólo tiene una base EXISTENCIAL, quíen limpia el culo a quíen... 

Y aunque no lo entiendas, vete al monte... y verás como el populacho entiende perfectamente que tú no eres un ciudadano romano...

Economía histórica... jajajajjaaaa


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)

Ulyanovsk



Moscú.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

En mi gasolinera tengo ya calculado una subida del 59,3%…desde que comenzó esta locura…

Y el pan un 33%…

Y el aceite un 17%…

Y mi sueldo un 2%…


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Erdogan cobra y los Kurdos saltan del escenario, nada especial.
> 
> Los sueco y fineses entran en OTAN.



Al principio de todo esto ya lo decía yo... los kurdos no son tan importantes en función de lo que pueda aportar ESPECIALMENTE Suecia a Turquía...

Aviónica eso sí es importante y los suecos sí tienen un nivel alto en esencia... no olvidemos que Turquía tiene enorme interés en drones y demás...

Y eso es lo que también se sustanció, que las armas a Turquía no se le limitarán... 

Erdogan no da puntada sin hilo... un pasito más en su caminar... un gran paso o un pequeño paso, depende de cómo se mire...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que se es que todavía no ha ocurrido nada de lo que pone la noticia que como siempre no cuenta lo que realmente ha sucedido. No entender eso es que igual has ido todavía meno al cole que yo.
> 
> Saludos.



Joder, sois la hostia!

Con tal de no reconocer una absoluta nimiedad como esta, cualquier mierda os vale
Lo lógico es que, con esa mentalidad, luego ocurran desgracias como el comunismo, si es que es lógico....


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Bartleby (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Billy Ray (29 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> es una ensaladilla olivier y en cada pais la hacen de una manera, en españa tambien varia por regiones



No, la ensaladilla "Olivier" es otra.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Siempre hay alguien peor.
Inflación en Lituania, 20,5%


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

El friki de Yago en La Sexta con Ferreras, como experto en geopolítica. Lo que hay que ver...

Menudo pedante, cuando niega con la cabeza la opinión de otro colaborador...

Da repelús ver al puto freak de los cojones.


----------



## Hubardo (29 Jun 2022)

Lo que cualquiera puede darse cuenta en este conflicto , lo importante no es tanto tener un gran ejército, si no tener determinación para usarlo. Cuantos países del OTANATO tienen esta determinación?, probablemente Turquía que se ha puesto de perfil, y USA, aunque esto prefieren meterse en guerra por delagaci´pn, el resto son simplemente bases logísticas como Alemania y Expaña.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, sois la hostia!
> 
> Con tal de no reconocer una absoluta nimiedad como esta, cualquier mierda os vale
> Lo lógico es que, con esa mentalidad, luego ocurran desgracias como el comunismo, si es que es lógico....



No sabes leer nada y mira que intento documentarte de un modo lo menos complicado...

Escena de la primera parte del padrino. En ella el padrino recibe a otro capo y este le hace una oferta, el padrino la rechaza, pero su hijo mayor mete baza y considera esa oferta como interesante, una vez se va el ofertante el padre se enfurece con el hijo por NO MANTENERSE CALLADITO... al final el padre es tiroteado...

Quíen APROBO la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia???...

LOS DETALLES HOMBRE, los detalles...

Hay alguien en esa organización que va por libre... por libre... lo entiendes???... NO YA LO SÉ, por eso dices las paridas que dices...


----------



## lapetus (29 Jun 2022)

Parece que les hemos mendigado dos barquitos más en Rota. Todo sea por los cuatro puestos de trabajo en mantenimiento que van a crear. Las prostitutas de la zona también tendrán más curro.
A cambio recibiremos más pepinos nucleares en caso de ataque.

Siguen vendiendo el "escudo antimisiles", que está ya obsoleto con las armas de trayectoria variable, y sólo serviría contra trayectorias balísticas clásicas y sólo en ciertos casos:









EEUU desplegará en Rota la flota más poderosa que ha tenido nunca en España


Estados Unidos desplegará la flota más poderosa de la historia de la base de Rota y este hito se produce con la aprobación del actual Gobierno de PSOE y Unidas Podemos, pese a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En mi gasolinera tengo ya calculado una subida del 59,3%…desde que comenzó esta locura…
> 
> Y el pan un 33%…
> 
> ...



tranquilo los OTANICOS van a caer victimas de consumir algo en The Mayor place de madrid, contundentes sablazos van a recibir.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Grande Wagner (mira mi tweet de la firma), sin ellos la Guerra en Siria habría tomado un camino totalmente distinto. El resto es propaganda.


----------



## visaman (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Siempre hay alguien peor.
> Inflación en Lituania, 20,5%



como va la temporada de verano para ligar en moscu?


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

⚡Haz de la derrota la victoria

Los asesores de Joe Biden ya están debatiendo cómo cambiar la posición del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky sobre qué llamar una "victoria" - CNN

Los funcionarios de la Casa Blanca están perdiendo la confianza en que Ucrania podrá devolver todas las tierras que le han sido cedidas a Rusia en los últimos cuatro meses del conflicto, incluso con armas más pesadas y avanzadas que Estados Unidos y sus aliados están preparando para su envío. dicen personas familiarizadas con el asunto.

Los asesores del presidente Joe Biden están teniendo una discusión interna sobre si es hora de que el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky redefina la "victoria" de Ucrania. Proponen modificar el hecho de que la "victoria" también puede ser con la pérdida de parte de los territorios.


----------



## porconsiguiente (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En mi gasolinera tengo ya calculado una subida del 59,3%…desde que comenzó esta locura…
> 
> Y el pan un 33%…
> 
> ...




Si vives en Mallorca, multiplica esas cantidades, menos el sueldo.
Y si añades alquiler de vivienda...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> A ver... Cesar que tenía un Statu-quo por nacimiento no lo tenía por capital, así que el pobre hombre se dedicaba a limpiar el culo de quienes sí tenían ese Statu-quo por capital y nacimiento... lo entendió bien, PRECISABA capital... lo consiguió y retorno a su ciudada y allí decidió que a los que antes LIMPIABA CULOS, ahora se lo limpiarían a él... el "populacho" romano (bueno ya imagino sabes lo de la ciudadanía y tal, pues en el fondo estaba con Cesar, IMAGINO más por hartazgo de los otros que por mero amor al tipo... y lo consiguió por lo menos durante un tiempo...
> 
> ...



Me das la razón, la base del capitalismo es el ahorro

Para conseguir ahorro, hay que limpiar culos, no lo sabías? ah, comprendo muchas cosas entonces...


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tranquilo los OTANICOS van a caer victimas de consumir algo en The Mayor place de madrid, contundentes sablazos van a recibir.



luego cuando llegue al umbral máximo de dolor, echaran las culpas a su gobiernos y politicuchos de turno de esas subidas, luego se olvidan de ukrania o putin. El hambre es muy cabron.


----------



## Snowball (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Han dicho en Antena 3 que la respuesta de Rusia a la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN será el despliegue de lanzaderas de misiles hipersonicos con capacidad nuclear en la frontera con Finlandia, en todo el flanco este y en Bielorrusia.
> 
> Por tanto , vamos hacia una escalada del conflicto.



Humo

Mientras que Finlandia no acepte tener bases militares de la OTAN en su territorio capaces de albergar (y tenerlas) armas nucleares, a Rusia se la sopla


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No sabes leer nada y mira que intento documentarte de un modo lo menos complicado...
> 
> Escena de la primera parte del padrino. En ella el padrino recibe a otro capo y este le hace una oferta, el padrino la rechaza, pero su hijo mayor mete baza y considera esa oferta como interesante, una vez se va el ofertante el padre se enfurece con el hijo por NO MANTENERSE CALLADITO... al final el padre es tiroteado...
> 
> ...



La entrada de Suecia y Finlandia está aprobada, si no sabes leer....

Sois un meme..."todo forma parte del plan.....ñiñiñi..." parecéis subditos de Puchi....


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me das la razón, la base del capitalismo es el ahorro
> 
> Para conseguir ahorro, hay que limpiar culos, no lo sabías? ah, comprendo muchas cosas entonces...



jajajajajaaa... tú y la lectura os llevais mal... jajajajajaaaa... ¿no lo sabía y te cuento la historia?, jajajajajaajaaa...

Por cierto, limpiar culos y el concepto LIBERTAD... chirriían un tanto no crees... la libertad de limpiar según qué culo imagino que eso es la libertad o será quízás el concepto de ahorrar suficiente para que la LIBERTAD me de para ser Cesar... jajajajjaajaaa... jajajajajaaaaa

chaval, lo tuyo es grave... jajajajaaaaa...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Humo
> 
> Mientras que Finlandia no acepte tener bases militares de la OTAN en su territorio capaces de albergar (y tenerlas) armas nucleares, a Rusia se la sopla



Quiere alguien explicar, de una manera coherente (si, ya sé que pido mucho) porque Finlandia no puede tener bases nucleares y Bielorusia si?
Que sea coherente, por favor, graciaaaaas


----------



## circodelia2 (29 Jun 2022)

Cumbre de la otan en Madrit, no saben dónde se han metido, pero no saben que el antonio es super gafe? 
....


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> El friki de Yago en La Sexta con Ferreras, como experto en geopolítica. Lo que hay que ver...
> 
> Menudo pedante, cuando niega con la cabeza la opinión de otro colaborador...
> 
> Da repelús ver al puto freak de los cojones.



Del mira mamá salgo en interneh, al mirad todos soy tertuliano en la tele. Guauuuuu!!

Es esperpéntico todo. 

Y no se me va de la cabeza lo del gordo Ferreras con la bengala a la que confundía con un misil en la nucelar de Zaporihze.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajajajaaa... tú y la lectura os llevais mal... jajajajajaaaa... ¿no lo sabía y te cuento la historia?, jajajajajaajaaa...
> 
> Por cierto, limpiar culos y el concepto LIBERTAD... chirriían un tanto no crees... la libertad de limpiar según qué culo imagino que eso es la libertad o será quízás el concepto de ahorrar suficiente para que la LIBERTAD me de para ser Cesar... jajajajjaajaaa... jajajajajaaaaa
> 
> chaval, lo tuyo es grave... jajajajaaaaa...



Yo creo que troleas, pero bueno, cuando hablo de libertad, no hablo de que el estadito te lo de todo hecho, eso es algo imposible. Un estado no podría (ni aunque quisiera) hacerse cargo de eso.
La libertad está en tener las herramientas para currar, para pasarlo mal si hace falta limpiando culos (que no tiene nada de malo, por otra parte, peazo clasista)

Esa es la lección que vais a tener que aprender en los próximos años, esa, precisamente...


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*Noruega anuncia la donación de múltiples lanzacohetes a Ucrania.*
*Noruega* ha anunciado la donación de tres *sistemas de cohetes múltiples *para *Ucrania*, tras decisiones similares de *Estados Unidos*, *Reino Unido* y *Alemania*.

*Kiev* solicitó específicamente este tipo de armas, las llamadas *Mlrs o Gmrls*, que combinan precisión y largo alcance, para detener la invasión rusa y contrarrestar la artillería de *Moscú*.

"Debemos continuar apoyando a *Ucrania* para que pueda continuar su lucha por la libertad y la independencia", dijo el ministro de Defensa noruego, Bjorn Arild Gram, en un comunicado.

El anuncio, que se produjo al margen de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, se hizo en colaboración con el Reino Unido, según Oslo.

El Mlrs noruego ("Multiple Launch Rocket System"), que requiere "una mejora significativa" según el Ministro de Defensa noruego, en la práctica se enviará al Reino Unido, que lo suministrará con su propio equipo a *Ucrania*.


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La entrada de Suecia y Finlandia está aprobada, si no sabes leer....
> 
> Sois un meme..."todo forma parte del plan.....ñiñiñi..." parecéis subditos de Puchi....



Que sigues sin saber LEER... 

Yo ya dije desde el primer momento que ENTRARÍAN... por activa y pasiva...

La cuestión es que si leyeses y ENTENDIESES verías que quíen aprobó en esa reunión la entrada fue:

TURQUIA...

Y quienes hicieron su pago fueron los SUECOS mayormente y los fineses algo menos...

Pero quíen lo aprobó, disintiendo de la organización fue TURQUIA... el resto asintió...

Y recuerda que Turquía no HA SANCIONADO A RUSIA... que la OTAN es una organización militar en la que se espera que TODOS SE CUADREN, que de lo contrario una estructura militar no va a lado alguno...

Y que te puse de ejemplo la escena del padrino...

Y lo que es más importante de todo:

- Turquía podia CONSEGUIR todo lo que CONSIGUIO sin sacar a relucir DISPUTA ALGUNA... lo hizo con alevosia, con nocturnidad y con total descaro, PARA DEMOSTRAR quien gobierna y tiene mando en IGUALDAD de condiciones y QUIEN no lo tiene.

Es simple de entender a poco que se quiera mirar...


----------



## Cga (29 Jun 2022)

La prensa internacional recoge la interrupción de Macron a Biden, incluso textualmente, pero en la transcripción todos suprimen estas palabras del final: what do we do with russian oil and gas

Cómo lo interpretamos?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Haz de la derrota la victoria
> 
> Los asesores de Joe Biden ya están debatiendo cómo cambiar la posición del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky sobre qué llamar una "victoria" - CNN
> 
> ...



No han entendido nada los Otánicos. Putin no quiere territorio. Quiere destruir el ejército Ucraniano para que no represente una amenaza para Rusia. Lo único que pueden darle a Putin es la garantía de desmilitarización, y de que no se les vuelva a entregar armamento nunca más.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (29 Jun 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105610



Y le van a dar el Nobel de la paz. Merecido por cierto.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Que sigues sin saber LEER...
> 
> Yo ya dije desde el primer momento que ENTRARÍAN... por activa y pasiva...
> 
> ...



Completamente indiferente
Turquía merece otro capitulo...pero tranquilo, ya iremos con ello, calma, todo a su tiempo, primero, a por lo urgente


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No han entendido nada los Otánicos. Putin no quiere territorio. Quiere destruir el ejército Ucraniano para que no represente una amenaza para Rusia. Lo único que pueden darle a Putin es la garantía de desmilitarización, y de que no se les vuelva a entregar armamento nunca más.



Claro, está montando referendums ilegales y con media población desplazada, porque no quiere territorio...pero usted se ha leído? o solo pone palabras al azar para "ver qué pasa"?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, está montando referendums ilegales y con media población desplazada, porque no quiere territorio...pero usted se ha leído? o solo pone palabras al azar para "ver qué pasa"?



Eso es una consecuencia secundaria de la desmilitarización, no es objetivo principal.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Jun 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania. Por qué Biden está en apuros*


Cuando se trata de Ucrania, a menudo escuchamos discursos duros desde Washington. Pero el diario Asia Times desmonta esa retórica. Según este sitio web de noticias, Joe Biden se enfrenta a un doble desastre desde la guerra de Ucrania: una recesión en casa y una segunda humillación estratégica en un año. ¿Le obligará a cambiar de rumbo?

*Grandilocuencia*
Los principales medios de comunicación occidentales son todo menos equilibrados a la hora de informar sobre la guerra en Ucrania. El nivel de propaganda es alto y, salvo algunas excepciones, se sigue servilmente la línea de la OTAN. En el resto del mundo, afortunadamente, es distinto. Allí se escuchan voces diferentes. Por ejemplo, un análisis reciente en el _Asia Times_. Este página web de noticias tiene su sede en Hong Kong y es uno de los medios de comunicación más destacados de Asia. Según este sitio, la Casa Blanca se equivocó totalmente en esta guerra. Las duras palabras que salen de la boca de Biden solo sirven para enmascarar la grave situación en la que se encuentra.

Según el _Asia Times_, Biden tiene que enfrentarse a dos graves problemas como consecuencia de la guerra. Económicamente, su país y gran parte del mundo se dirigen hacia una crisis. Además, tras la debacle del verano pasado en Afganistán, sufrirá una segunda humillación con esta guerra.

*Tormenta económica*
A consecuencia de las sanciones occidentales, el comercio mundial está gravemente perturbado, especialmente en los ámbitos de la energía y los alimentos, lo que está provocando una elevada inflación que, a su vez, hace aparecer el espectro de la grave crisis de la década de 1970. Una inflación elevada también significa un menor poder adquisitivo de la población y Biden será juzgado sin duda por ello en las elecciones de medio mandato de noviembre.
La inflación causada por las sanciones se suma a la subida de precios provocada por la pandemia. Para combatir la crisis del COVID-19 Trump tomó medidas de estímulo. Con Biden se duplicó ese apoyo financiero. Según el _Asia Times_, la administración Biden subestimó en gran medida el impacto inflacionario de este paquete de estímulo por valor de 6.000 billones de dólares. A ello se suman los efectos de las sanciones, con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva.

La inflación puede combatirse con tipos de interés más altos, pero eso contrae el crecimiento económico y puede hacer que los mercados bursátiles se desplomen. El remedio es entonces peor que la enfermedad. En el primer trimestre la economía estadounidense ya se contrajo un 1,4% interanual. La venta de viviendas nuevas también se desplomaron, lo que anuncia fuertes tormentas para el resto de la economía.

Estados Unidos se enfrenta así a un difícil dilema: inflación o estancamiento económico (mediante la subida de los tipos de interés). En el peor de los casos, incluso se da una combinación de ambos y entonces se produce la estanflación.

En las economías más débiles del G7 la situación es aún peor. Por ejemplo, el _Asia Times_ informa de que el yen japonés está en caída libre. La deuda pública allí es del 270% del PIB. Los tipos de interés de la deuda pública japonesa subieron a mediados de junio hasta el nivel más alto desde la crisis financiera de 2008.

Italia también se ha enfrentado recientemente a unos tipos de interés elevados, y Europa corre el riesgo de volver a experimentar «una fragmentación de la Unión Europea», como ocurrió tras la crisis financiera de 2008 (1).

El objetivo de las sanciones económicas era golpear a Rusia. Sin duda estas sanciones perjudicarán y ya se están haciendo notar. Pero los rusos se han preparado bien para un régimen de sanciones desde la anexión de Crimea en 2014. La gran mayoría de los países del mundo tampoco están dispuestos a seguir la política de sanciones de Occidente.

Según el_Asia Times_, Estados Unidos ha subestimado la capacidad de resistencia de la economía rusa. Como resultado de la subida de precios, Rusia ganó un récord de 97.000 millones de dólares por las exportaciones de petróleo y gas en los primeros cien días de la guerra. El rublo ha alcanzado su nivel más alto en los últimos siete años.

El _Asia Times_ señala secamente que países como China e India, que se negaron a sumarse a las sanciones del G7 contra Rusia, compran ahora petróleo ruso con un descuento de 30-40 dólares por barril, mientras que los consumidores de Europa y Estados Unidos pagan el precio completo.

*La arrogancia militar*
Según el_Asia Times_, Estados Unidos estaba más presionando que nadie para una guerra. El sitio hace referencia al intento del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, cinco días antes de la invasión, de evitar la guerra. Pero ante la insistencia de Washington, Zelensky rechazó la propuesta de Scholz. El _Wall Street Journal_ escribió el 1 de abril: «Scholz hizo un último intento de acuerdo entre Moscú y Kiev. El 19 de febrero en Múnich le dijo a Zelensky que Ucrania debería renunciar a sus aspiraciones en la OTAN y declararse neutral en el marco de un acuerdo de seguridad europea más amplio entre Occidente y Rusia. El pacto estaría firmado por Putin y Biden, que garantizarían conjuntamente la seguridad de Ucrania. Zelensky dijo que no se podía confiar en que Putin cumpliera ese acuerdo y que la mayoría de los ucranianos quería entrar en la OTAN».

Zelensky no inventó la idea del ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN. «Consiguió promesas de Washington y Londres, que aumentaron sus suministros de armas a Ucrania».

La administración Biden quería que esta guerra pusiera a Rusia de rodillas militarmente, pero, según el _Asia Times_, subestimó la capacidad del ejército ruso: «La grandilocuencia previa de Washington de expulsar al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin del poder, destruir la capacidad bélica de Rusia y reducir a la mitad el tamaño de la economía rusa resultó ridícula vista retrospectivamente».

Según el sitio web asiático, «un compromiso en Ucrania con importantes concesiones territoriales a Rusia es la única forma concebible de poner fin a la guerra». Pero no se puede esperar que Washington presente una propuesta así, ya que sería una humillación.

Sin embargo, no se puede descartar que esto ocurra. Cuanto más se prolongue la guerra, mayores serán los problemas económicos y más difícil será la posición de Biden. Por ello, no es inconcebible que Biden anime a los líderes europeos a forzar a Ucrania a negociar con Moscú para no tener que hacer «el trabajo sucio» él mismo.

A este respecto, el sitio señala una insinuación de Colin H. Kahl, viceministro de Defensa. A mediados de junio declaró: «No vamos a decir a los ucranianos cómo negociar, qué negociar y cuándo negociar. Ellos mismos determinarán esos términos».

Al menos a mediados de junio ya hubo conversaciones entre, por un lado, Ucrania y, por otro, Italia, Francia y Alemania. Según el periódico alemán _Die Welt_, Kiev empieza a dudar de la solidaridad de Occidente. Parece que cada vez hay más voces en el campo occidental que piden esfuerzos de paz. El periódico cita una declaración de Jens Stoltenberg, Secretario General de la OTAN, que apunta a un cambio de rumbo: «La pregunta es: ¿Qué precio está usted dispuesto a pagar por la paz? ¿Cuánto territorio? ¿Cuánta independencia? ¿Cuánta soberanía? ¿Cuánta libertad? ¿Cuánta democracia está usted dispuesto a sacrificar por la paz? Y es un dilema moral muy difícil».

*Unas opciones claras*
Según el _Asia Times_, no todos los miembros de la administración Biden están en la misma onda. Los de la línea dura respecto a esta cuestión son el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Antony Blinken, y la viceministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Victoria Nuland. Esta última es el artífice del golpe de Estado de 2014 en la plaza Maidan, que «desencadenó la tragedia actual» (2).

Biden, en cambio, piensa en su supervivencia política. Actualmente, su popularidad ha alcanzado el punto más bajo. Menos del 40% de los votantes apoya sus políticas, mientras que el 55% las desaprueba. Son cifras dramáticas.

El _Asia Times_ aún no tiene claro qué va a prevalecer: El instinto de supervivencia política de Biden o las prioridades ideológicas de Blinken y Nuland. «Pero las opciones son duras y claras: o salimos del borde del abismo o saltamos a una recesión mundial y una crisis estratégica en espiral».


----------



## vil. (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que troleas, pero bueno, cuando hablo de libertad, no hablo de que el estadito te lo de todo hecho, eso es algo imposible. Un estado no podría (ni aunque quisiera) hacerse cargo de eso.
> La libertad está en tener las herramientas para currar, para pasarlo mal si hace falta limpiando culos (que no tiene nada de malo, por otra parte, peazo clasista)
> 
> Esa es la lección que vais a tener que aprender en los próximos años, esa, precisamente...



¿Pero mira qué eres clasista porque el pobre JULIO tenía que limpiar culos de los SENADORES?... JAJAJAJAJAJAJAA... hombre imagino que de los culos que limpiaba el bueno de Julio nadie se hubiese sentido muy humillado, a ver... jajajajajajjaaaa... y hombre limpiar culos, no es algo malo en por sí, es el hecho de no ser consciente lo que en realidad lo hace humillante...

Lo que lo hace aberrante es la IMPOSICION del uno al otro, que es lo que de siempre ha sido y es el SISTEMA... y cuidado no es que esa imposición sea simplemente por ser cabrón, es la defensa del STATU-QUO lo que obliga a tal situación, que de no hacerlo te aparece un Julio y... a tomar pol culo o a limpiar culos te vas... que es lo que los senadores entendían que no aceptarían y por ello pincharon a JULIO... JAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAA...

Yo defiendo el derecho de las prostitutas a ser prostitutas, ya te digo... qué cohones, entre limpiar un culo como pongamos una enfermera o chupar una polla como puta, pues la distancia será moral, pero en la práctica es económica... y esto es lo que hay del clasismo...

Pero el concepto libertad no es poder tener las herramientas para realizar un trabajo con el que salir adelante... eso pasa igualmente en Rusia... hasta en Sicilia si te pones pasa eso; es más tienes hasta herramientas para intentar ser Cesar y dejar de limpiar culos de por vida y a casi todo el mundo...

Libertad es la capacidad de poder elegir LIBREMENTE tu destino... y aquí o en este mundo para la mayoría eso simplemente se sustancia en función de SI ES CAPAZ DE COMPRAR ese destino elegido... meramente eso no es ninguna libertad, es comprar tu destino en función de tus recursos...


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tranquilo los OTANICOS van a caer victimas de consumir algo en The Mayor place de madrid, contundentes sablazos van a recibir.





Me ha venido un deja vu ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

La desesperación del BCE para conseguir inflación


Los bancos centrales tienen una fijación especial con la inflación... El Tratado constitutivo de la Comunidad Europea (artículo 105.1) asigna al BCE su...




www.elblogsalmon.com





el artículo sobre la inflación es del 12 Junio 2019 .... tal como llevo predicando desde el primer día de la llamada pandemia toda esta trama es para disolver los ahorros de la gente . Toda esa riqueza imaginaria no existe . Es una gran estafa piramidal a punto de derrumbarse. Básicamente es la razón por la que encarcelaron a Mario Conde y a Ruiz Mateos .


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Noruega anuncia la donación de múltiples lanzacohetes a Ucrania.*
> *Noruega* ha anunciado la donación de tres *sistemas de cohetes múltiples *para *Ucrania*, tras decisiones similares de *Estados Unidos*, *Reino Unido* y *Alemania*.
> 
> *Kiev* solicitó específicamente este tipo de armas, las llamadas *Mlrs o Gmrls*, que combinan precisión y largo alcance, para detener la invasión rusa y contrarrestar la artillería de *Moscú*.
> ...



Gracias Noruega (firmado milicas del dombas, a este paso primeros exportadores de armas del este de Europa)
Al final el hijo puta de Lenin va a tener razón con lo de la cuerda...
Pd: Pingüino maricón no huyas de Lisichansk


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

El problema va a venir cuando el ganadero se la tenga que comer el mismo y en ese caso todavía hay una solución .. En otros productos directamente no se los puede comer el agricultor y simplemente dejaran de producirse. Me cuentan que se oye que las cancelaciones en los viajes para este verano van a buen ritmo y la gente se equivoca .. Si este verano va a ser jodido irse el verano que viene será peor. El último verano de nuestras vidas.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Humo
> 
> Mientras que Finlandia no acepte tener bases militares de la OTAN en su territorio capaces de albergar (y tenerlas) armas nucleares, a Rusia se la sopla



no, sé al rublo entre unas cosas y otras le van parando los pies. Puede que también la cosa revierta según reaccione Rusia.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Humo
> 
> Mientras que Finlandia no acepte tener bases militares de la OTAN en su territorio capaces de albergar (y tenerlas) armas nucleares, a Rusia se la sopla



¿Y por qué no debería si Rusia tiene desde hace tiempo despegado armamento nuclear en Kaliningrado (territorio ruso) y en Bielorrusia. Finlandia puede optar por "nuclear sharing" perfectamente. Rusia sabía los riesgos que tenía la entrada en Ucrania: 1346km de la frontera adicional.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, la OTAN pierde otro territorio…
La región de Kherson comienza los preparativos para el referéndum sobre su adhesión a Rusia.
El jefe adjunto de la Administración Militar-Civil Regional, Kirill Stremousov, lo ha confirmado esta misma mañana








La región de Kherson comienza los preparativos para el referéndum sobre su adhesión a Rusia - Diario16


Kherson se prepara para el referéndum sobre su adhesión a Rusia




diario16.com


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema va a venir cuando el ganadero se la tenga que comer el mismo y en ese caso todavía hay una solución .. En otros productos directamente no se los puede comer el agricultor y simplemente dejaran de producirse. Me cuentan que se oye que las cancelaciones en los viajes para este verano van a buen ritmo y la gente se equivoca .. Si este verano va a ser jodido irse el verano que viene será peor. El último verano de nuestras vidas.



Hay además desajustes muy extraños que no tienen mucho recorrido. Muchos hoteles han metido un subidón brutal a los precios confiando en que la gente tiene un colchón de ahorro y hambre atrasada de viajes, pero se pueden encontrar con la demanda cayendo a plomo en muy pocos meses. Y no pueden decir que es un resarcimiento por lo perdido, ya que el Estado les ha pagado las nóminas. En España la picaresca hace que tengamos siempre más inflación que países estructuralmente no tan diferentes y me temo que ahora están algunos agentes intentando que sea mucha más mientras al tiempo presionan al gobierno para que se falsee el IPC y así las subidas nominales (que serán siempre bajadas reales ) serán las menores de todas. Con eso se aguanta la cosa un par de trimestres con suerte, parece que en España nadie es capaz de pensar a más de 3 meses vista.

Estamos no tam lejos de repetir en unos meses el IPC de 1977 que precipitó los Pactos de la Moncloa y eso con el petróleo más barato que entonces (y sin gente competente y seria en el poder, que al menos eso lo teníamos entonces).


----------



## ZARGON (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No han entendido nada los Otánicos. Putin no quiere territorio. Quiere destruir el ejército Ucraniano para que no represente una amenaza para Rusia. Lo único que pueden darle a Putin es la garantía de desmilitarización, y de que no se les vuelva a entregar armamento nunca más.



El problema es que lo único que pueden garantizar los otánicos, es que *NO* van a cumplir ninguno de sus compromisos.


----------



## ATDTn (29 Jun 2022)

Va a quedar para ricos. Como tantas cosas.
Se veía venir hace años.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

t.me/RtrDonetsk/7162

El conflicto en Ucrania debe resolverse por medios militares, - el primer ministro belga Alexandre de Cros.

Según él, esto fue lo declarado, por los participantes, a Zelensky en la cumbre de la OTAN. 
También destacó que la Alianza seguirá ayudando a Kiev.

Traducción - Occidente luchará con Rusia hasta el último gallo ucro.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Las masas son las que disputan guerras...?; no sabes ni de lo que hablas. Las masas son usadas para la guerra, son la herramienta del sicópata. Y para que la masa sea usada, hay que tallarla y moldearla con otra herramienta que son los medios de desinformación; hervirla o ablandarla a base de coacciones y etc.
> El artesano es el sicópata, que se ayuda con buriles, cinceles, martillo o químicos, para ablandar la madera y cagar lo que pretende ser la obra artística del demente.
> Evidentemente su trabajo, no puede hacerlo con piedras o maderas de extremada dureza, y por tanto su obra, aparte de carecer de todo valor artístico, es efímera.





kikepm dijo:


> Para el carro, aquí el que ha aceptado sin pensar ni contrastar la versión del gobierno, de los periodistas y de los expertos, actuando como un borrego manipulable ha sido el covidiota, que era el que aplaudía a las 20h porque así lo decidieron sus amos.
> 
> Yo he seguido el hilo del COVID durante meses y puedo decir sin temor a equivocarme que no había un solo antivacunas, todos los críticos con la propaganda gubernamental nos hemos puesto todas las vacunas preceptivas (salvo la del COVID, que no es una vacuna sino un fármaco experimental en fase III de estudio ACTUALMENTE).
> 
> ...



Otro que dice no ser antivacunas pero debe ser su abogado...en fin...
Se han aplicado miles de millones de dosis de lo que los ejpertos de foros dicen es un "fármaco experimental", los resultados no son millones de muertos por efectos adversos, sino la reducción de muertes y contagios por covid...

Lo mas gracioso es que muchos emparentan la vacunación contra un virus con posturas políticas, cuando Rusia desarrollo 3 vacunas, y China otras tantas...
Los conspinoicos aburren, fin de la discusión.


----------



## pemebe (29 Jun 2022)

Noticiero geopolitico en 3 minutos, todo un descubrimiento.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Estoy bastante de acuerdo con tu visión en esto. Siempre he tratado de estar al margen de esta polémica. Ni covidiota ni negacionista....
> A estas alturas es más que evidente que toda la exageración y sobreactuación de medios y gobiernos tenía motivaciones más allá de las sanitarias. Geopolíticas, en clave interna (por ejemplo en España el estado aprovechó para meter en Vereda a las autonomías), de control social.....
> Pero sobre todo económicas.... Esta inflación y escasez de oferta ha sido provocada, es evidente, era imposible parar el mundo dos años y que no hubiera consecuencias... Si además la impresora echa humo y repartes paguitas y fonditos como si no hubiera un mañana....
> Desde el verano de 2018 se hablaba de una crisis económica próxima, parece que no terminaba de arrancar y no han parado hasta provocarla, esperemos que no se vaya demasiado de las manos porque en 2008 no hubo inflación....




Sinceramente, creo que les condedéis a nuestros dirigentes una capacidad ajedrecística que yo no veo por ninguna parte.
Puede que tengáis razón, pero sinceramente, después de ver el efecto bumerang de las sanciones a Rusia, ¿creéis que esas mismas mentes fueron capaces de diseñar una pandemia para comprar empresas a precios de saldo?

Puestos a imaginar posibilidades exóticas, voy a soltar otra flipadura que se me acaba de ocurrir. Vería más propio de esas mentes privilegiadas el haber liberado un virus en un mercado chino dando por hecho que matarían infinidad de chinos, colapsarían su sistema sanitario, economía, etc, es decir, para cargarse China. Pero como además de superinteligentes son clarividentes, no contaron con el cierre-confinamiento brutal de China, comprobando además que no se pueden poner puertas al campo y el virus afectó a todo el mundo, occidente incluido. En contra de lo previsto China sigue en pie. Como hipótesis, me cuadra más con su forma de pensar, pero la verdad no creo que la lleguemos a saber nunca.

Y es que en contra de todo lo razonable siguen pensando que van a echar a Rusia de Crimea y Donbass y que Rusia se está quedando sin munición.
Esas mismas mentes. Es que no saben dar un paso y a la vez medir las consecuencias. Se dan de bofetadas con la realidad continuamente.
Y el problema de fondo más grave que está encima es la escasez de recursos energéticos. Ese es el talón de Aquiles y la solución NO es robárselos a Rusia. 
A ver si lo afrontan de una vez


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/RtrDonetsk/7162
> 
> El conflicto en Ucrania debe resolverse por medios militares, - el primer ministro belga Alexandre de Cros.
> 
> ...




Fases del dolor :
============

1.- Negación <--- Están aquí
2.- Ira
3.- Depresión
4.- Aceptación


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, está montando referendums ilegales y con media población desplazada, porque no quiere territorio...pero usted se ha leído? o solo pone palabras al azar para "ver qué pasa"?



El golpe de 2014 fue el que rompió la legalidad constitucional imperante, oiga!!
No se haga el longuis con el embudo a su antojo..


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y no digamos nada las vacaciones en Turquía... Cuando vayan a cambiar liras les darán sacos de patatas....



No desestimes el valor de unas buenas patatas.


----------



## kelden (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quiere alguien explicar, de una manera coherente (si, ya sé que pido mucho) *porque Finlandia no puede tener bases nucleares* *y Bielorusia si*?
> Que sea coherente, por favor, graciaaaaas




Poder pueden .... Pero también les puede pasar lo que a Cuba o a Ucrania o a Venezuela.

A ver .... todo el mundo puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones. Pero hay que tener muy clara una cosa: eso tiene consecuencias. La libertad nunca ha sido gratis. Que les pregunten a los cubanos o a los ucranianos ...

Qué crees tu que le pasaría a España si elegimos un gobierno que sale de la OTAN y llama a los chinos o a los rusos o a los dos para ocupar las bases actuales de los yankis? Por tener, tenemos todo el derecho del mundo si así lo elegimos. Pero luego vendrían las hostias si o si. Todo muy injusto y fascistoide, pero así es la vida.

Por cierto alfon ... si me entero donde vives, me voy a comprar a media docena de tus vecinos para poner en sus ventanas unas ametralladoras apuntando a tu casa.   Que básicamente es lo que hacen los yankis con rusos y chinos ....

Obviamente no tengo ninguna intención de enterarme donde vives. Es para que entiendas el alcance de la situación y los límites de la libertad.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

El LNR informa que un grupo de hasta 500 soldados de las AFU pudo retroceder desde Lysychansk hasta Seversk a través de Bilohorivka con pérdidas.
Esto es un recordatorio de que no hay una caldera en toda regla cerca de Lisichansk y que todavía es posible salir de la ciudad, aunque conlleve un mayor riesgo de ser alcanzado por el fuego de la artillería rusa. Con la liberación de Lysychansk y la amenaza inminente de cortar la carretera Seversk-Lysychansk, el enemigo obviamente tratará de sacar sus unidades más preparadas para el combate (es probable que se sacrifique la Volkssturm) de Lysychansk para crear una línea defensiva alrededor de Seversk y hacer frente al avance de las fuerzas rusas y de la LNR una vez que Lysychansk y las ciudades y pueblos adyacentes estén despejados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Va a quedar para ricos. Como tantas cosas.
> Se veía venir hace años.



Al final, los de los insectos parecen que sabían por dónde iba el futuro. Porque no soy conspiranoico, que si ya estará atando cabos.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Llegada al estadio de Mykolaiv









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

En Odessa, un ataque ha alcanzado una unidad militar en el distrito de Ovidiopolsk, en el pueblo de Avangard.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Llegada al estadio de Mykolaiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aquí parece que pusieron un chip de lavadora de los malos


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, sois la hostia!
> 
> Con tal de no reconocer una absoluta nimiedad como esta, cualquier mierda os vale
> Lo lógico es que, con esa mentalidad, luego ocurran desgracias como el comunismo, si es que es lógico....




A mi me valen las cosas cuando han sucedido y no cuando tú me digas que han sucedido.

¿Están Suecia y Finlandia a día de hoy en la OTAN? No, punto y final. Todo lo demás como diría el Margallo solo es literatura.

Saludos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Al final, los de los insectos parecen que sabían por dónde iba el futuro. Porque no soy conspiranoico, que si ya estará atando cabos.



Las langostas son muy ricas si se saben cocinar (y no me refiero a los mariscos).


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

La cumbre de la OTAN designa a Rusia como principal amenaza para la seguridad

▪ Los jefes de la OTAN han señalado a Rusia como la amenaza más importante y directa para la seguridad de la alianza en una declaración de la cumbre. Aprobaron el nuevo Concepto Estratégico 2030 de la OTAN.

▪ La OTAN también dice que ha decidido reforzar su paquete de ayuda a Ucrania. Prevé la aceleración de las entregas de armas no letales, la modernización de la industria de defensa y el refuerzo de la ciberdefensa.

▪ La OTAN reforzará el apoyo político y práctico a Georgia, Moldavia y otros socios.

▪ Suecia y Finlandia han sido invitadas a unirse a la alianza y declaran que su seguridad es una "prioridad" para la OTAN, incluso durante el periodo de adhesión.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El golpe de 2014 fue el que rompió la legalidad constitucional imperante, oiga!!
> No se haga el longuis con el embudo a su antojo..



Y meter tropas y armamento en Donbass no? porque ese armamento y esas milicias no salieron de la nada, hay que tener en cuenta todo
De todas formas, también podemos hablar de envenenamientos a candidatos presidenciales,.....no?


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Las langostas son muy ricas si se saben cocinar (y no me refiero a los mariscos).



Comida pa' rojos. A los fachas nos van más los filetones.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

La vida en el infierno: la aldea de Staryy Karavan, en la DNR, es atacada constantemente por los combatientes ucranianos

Hay residentes que se niegan a abandonar su tierra. Tienen que sobrevivir en los sótanos de sus casas destruidas, escondiéndose de los bombardeos nazis ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A mi me valen las cosas cuando han sucedido y no cuando tú me digas que han sucedido.
> 
> ¿Están Suecia y Finlandia a día de hoy en la OTAN? No, punto y final. Todo lo demás como diría el Margallo solo es literatura.
> 
> Saludos.



No no, si yo te las voy a decir


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

*Clave de las declaraciones de Sergey Ryabkov, viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia:*

▪▪Rusia buscará destinos alternativos para el suministro de oro tras la prohibición de EEUU;

▪La seguridad de los países de la OTAN no mejorará como consecuencia del despliegue de nuevas fuerzas de la alianza en Europa del Este;

▪ El despliegue de fuerzas adicionales de la OTAN en Europa del Este dará lugar a medidas compensatorias por parte de Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No no, si yo te las voy a decir




Tú lo que tendrías que hacer es no manipular todo lo que pones, así a lo mejor te tomaría algo en serio.

Saludos.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Turquía, en el marco del acuerdo de la OTAN, exige a Finlandia y Suecia la extradición de decenas de kurdos sospechosos de "terrorismo" - AFP









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## aurariola (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No han entendido nada los Otánicos. Putin no quiere territorio. Quiere destruir el ejército Ucraniano para que no represente una amenaza para Rusia. Lo único que pueden darle a Putin es la garantía de desmilitarización, y de que no se les vuelva a entregar armamento nunca más.



si rusia no conquista el territorio no tendra ni garantia ni desmitilitarizacion, lo del pueblo hermano murio por obra y gracia americana, de hecho lo que quede de ucrania sera una base americana tipo kosovo...... a la guerra se va o no se va y esto es una guerra


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Zelensky en su discurso ante la OTAN: necesitamos 5.000 millones al mes para defensa y

Otras declaraciones del jefe del régimen de Kiev:

▪ Necesitamos más armas y dinero

▪ Para la paz, hay que revisar la comprensión del flanco oriental de la OTAN

▪ Necesitamos garantías de seguridad y hay que encontrar un lugar para Ucrania en el espacio de seguridad común - Zelensky









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Poder pueden .... Pero también les puede pasar lo que a Cuba o a Ucrania o a Venezuela.
> 
> A ver .... todo el mundo puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones. Pero hay que tener muy clara una cosa: eso tiene consecuencias. La libertad nunca ha sido gratis. Que les pregunten a los cubanos o a los ucranianos ...
> 
> ...



Esas "ametralladoras" también las tienen los rusos o los chinos, que aquí aseguran algunos que son "las pobres victimas"...
En cuanto al juego ese de "quien fue antes", es inutil, la cuestión es que si se quejan algunos de que, jolin, ej que Finlandia quiere estar en la OTAN...pues ya sabemos porque...

Por cierto, el hecho de que TODOS, no unos pocos, sino TODOS los antiguos países del bloque del pacto de Varsovia quieran estar en la OTAN dice mucho, pero bueno....

(Zi, ej que la propaganda occidental y tal....)


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Rusia ve con malos ojos la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN; la expansión de la OTAN es un factor puramente desestabilizador - El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Ryabkov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> si rusia no conquista el territorio no tendra ni garantia ni desmitilitarizacion, lo del pueblo hermano murio por obra y gracia americana, de hecho lo que quede de ucrania sera una base americana tipo kosovo...... a la guerra se va o no se va y esto es una guerra



No necesita conquistarla. Sólo lanzar bombas periódicamente. Principalmente a infraestructura y depósitos de armamento.


----------



## delhierro (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y meter tropas y armamento en Donbass no? porque ese armamento y esas milicias no salieron de la nada, hay que tener en cuenta todo
> De todas formas, también podemos hablar de envenenamientos a candidatos presidenciales,.....no?



No metieron nada, el 51% de los ucranianos votaron al presidente que tumbaron con el golpe de estado. En esas republicas más del 75% así que cuando vieron que era a hostias , parte de la poli, y el ejercito se pasaron a las republicas. Hay videos a montones.

Putin se quedo miran, si llega a pasarles armas y genta a los de Jarkov y Odessa los de Kiev no hubieran podido recuperarlas ni de coña.

Aqui las "tropas de elita rusas", capturando la primera comisaria en Lugansk y asaltando el arsenal a puño limpio.



Luego los manifestantes con ak del arsenal armados, la polcia se unio a ellos en gran parte.



Algunos seguimos esto hace mucho, es para descojonarse las mentiras que cuentan aquí sobre como empezo.

¿ Y como llegaron a tener tanques ?, porque los golpistas enviaron al ejercito a por los prorruosos, en Jarkov y Odessa los masacraron pero en otros lados se cambiaron de bando al ver que habia gente armada y que habia una oportunidad de darle la vuelta al golpe.



Por todo esto ahora no hay prorrusos en el ejercito, han sido purgados varias veces , o estan con las republicas o muertos o en rusia haciendo sus vidas.

Haz uso de esa libertad que dices buscar y bucea por la red, no te quedes en los titulares de los grandes medios que son mentiras descaradas el 90% del tiempo.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

*El presidente ruso Boris Yeltsin, al dejar Crimea y las regiones con población rusa a Ucrania, ha privado a 12 millones de rusos de garantías jurídicas, ha dicho el presidente del Tribunal Constitucional ruso Valeriy Zorkin en el Foro Jurídico Internacional de San Petersburgo.*
_
"En la disolución de la URSS, Boris Yeltsin, en Belovezhye, dejó a Ucrania con Crimea, la legendaria Sebastopol ("el diamante del valor militar ruso") y varias regiones que eran realmente rusas tanto en términos de población como de historia. Es decir, hasta 12 millones de rusos se quedaron sin ninguna garantía legal de su identidad nacional y cultural y, como se vio entonces, fueron privados del derecho a su lengua materna por el régimen nazi" (c) Zorkin

No debemos olvidarnos de Gorbachov, que rompió activamente un gran país y permitió revivir la Banderovshchina en el territorio de la URSS y creó las condiciones para que la banda de Bialowieza desmembrara la URSS en numerosos "limítrofes" y bantustanes, que nuestros "socios occidentales" han estado utilizando con éxito durante 30 años y todavía lo hacen._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No necesita conquistarla. Sólo lanzar bombas periódicamente. Principalmente a infraestructura y depósitos de armamento.



Llevan cinco meses con eso y todavía les quedan, osea que...

La única opción de Rusia de contralar Ucrania es anexionarla. Que sean o no capaces ya es otro cantar.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Algo pasa con el hilo del chusco. Está gripado y diluyéndose como lågrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

#información urgente Según los datos recibidos de nuestra inteligencia, como resultado de la interceptación de radio entre el 27 y el 29 de junio de 2022, se descubrió que una unidad de la Legión Extranjera (mercenarios) estaba operando en el cinturón ofensivo

En particular, se observaron hasta dos grupos del batallón georgiano y un grupo de mercenarios polacos (hasta 120 personas en total) en las zonas de Severodonetsk, Myrna Dolina y las afueras del sur de Lysychansk.

Como resultado de los combates en Severodonetsk, ya se han confirmado las pérdidas de la Legión Georgiana: 7 heridos. Más tarde, la unidad se trasladó a Mirna Dolyna, donde, como resultado de los ataques de fuego de las unidades aliadas, sufrió pérdidas irreparables de 15 hombres y 30 heridos, ¡incluido el comandante de la unidad! En la parte sur de Lysychansk se encontraron unidades móviles con un total de hasta 20 hombres en camionetas (10 vehículos) con ATGM y morteros de calibre 60.

El número total de mercenarios incluye a georgianos, bálticos y polacos, muchos de ellos. También se ha visto el idioma francés. Están repartidos por la ciudad y se mueven entre 5 y 6 personas en grandes jeeps. Los americanos fueron vistos ayer en la escuela número 2 y hay unas 10 camionetas y son las más "importantes". Todo el mundo corre hacia ellos para pedir un informe. También se vieron asiáticos o árabes, pero no muchos, unos 5-6.

Los pravoseks con la "policía" local entran en todas las casas y comprueban los teléfonos de todos, acosan a la gente, les prohíben moverse por la ciudad. Y todo esto en la buena y vieja tradición, bajo amenaza de ejecución...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

El Presi saca pecho palomo y dirigiéndose a Putin le asegura que no va a ganar y el guarribex cae casi un 2%.


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Otro que dice no ser antivacunas pero debe ser su abogado...en fin...
> Se han aplicado miles de millones de dosis de lo que los ejpertos de foros dicen es un "fármaco experimental", los resultados no son millones de muertos por efectos adversos, sino la reducción de muertes y contagios por covid...
> 
> Lo mas gracioso es que muchos emparentan la vacunación contra un virus con posturas políticas, cuando Rusia desarrollo 3 vacunas, y China otras tantas...
> Los conspinoicos aburren, fin de la discusión.



Y que se hayan aplicado miles de millone en que cambía que oficialmente aún esten en periodo de estudio?? Y lo que ya no cambiará es que cuando se inocularon a la gente se hicieron con pruebas mínimas. Asi que si, experimentales todavía, y sobre todo experimentales cuando se inocularon a millones de personas.


Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Las langostas son muy ricas si se saben cocinar (y no me refiero a los mariscos).



Proteinas para pobres .. Que se va a hacer, joderse y olvidarse de que hubo una vez un mundo donde te podías comer un chuletón de vez en cuando.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores sirio anuncia el reconocimiento de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (29 Jun 2022)

Y van...


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Noticias de última hora: Los "Valientes" han capturado a mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Lisychansk Nuestras fuentes fiables han sabido que el grupo "Valientes" ha capturado a 12 mercenarios extranjeros que luchaban del lado de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas durante los combates por Lisychansk. Los mercenarios...
‼ Los exploradores *O* de los valientes han revelado la captura de un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Lisychansk, entre ellos los implicados en la ejecución de combatientes rusos

El grupo de mercenarios había sido dirigido desde la publicación de aquel espantoso vídeo de marzo sobre la masacre de militares rusos. Como resultado de las acciones planificadas de los exploradores y los RER, se desanonimizó al grupo, se descubrió su ubicación y se llevó a cabo una operación para eliminarlos. Algunos compañeros interesantes fueron capturados. Me sorprendieron gratamente las palabras de mi conocido de que "cada friki (criminal de guerra) está siendo vigilado de cerca: dónde lucha, cómo se mueve, dónde duerme, se establecen sus relaciones familiares y su círculo de contactos más cercano. Tarde o temprano los encontraremos a todos, sin excepción.

Se prometen imágenes de los mercenarios más tarde; los servicios especiales están trabajando con ellos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

La Duma estudiará un proyecto de ley que reconoce a quienes participaron en acciones militares del lado de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk como veteranos de acciones militares con todos los beneficios que este estatus conlleva.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (29 Jun 2022)

OF TOPIC
Ecuador.
Valientes policias (como siempre y en todos lados) le pegan a uno solo y desarmado. Debe estar muerto.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

China desafía nuestros intereses, seguridad y valores y trata de socavar el orden internacional basado en normas - Comunicado de la cumbre de la OTAN

Estados Unidos también ha impuesto hoy sanciones a cinco empresas chinas por apoyar al ejército ruso.

"La decisión de hoy envía un poderoso mensaje a las empresas y personas de todo el mundo: si intentan apoyar a Rusia, Estados Unidos les cortará el paso a su mercado", dijo el subsecretario de Comercio, Alan Estevez, según informó el Financial Times.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No metieron nada, el 51% de los ucranianos votaron al presidente que tumbaron con el golpe de estado. En esas republicas más del 75% así que cuando vieron que era a hostias , parte de la poli, y el ejercito se pasaron a las republicas. Hay videos a montones.
> 
> Putin se quedo miran, si llega a pasarles armas y genta a los de Jarkov y Odessa los de Kiev no hubieran podido recuperarlas ni de coña.
> 
> ...



Seamos serios, los dos estábamos en este hilo en verano de 2014, tú, a lo mejor no te acuerdas, yo si
Las repúblicas no tenían ninguna posibilidad sin la ayuda encubierta de Putin, eso fue lo que pasó, de hecho, por las dificultades logisticas, no lo consiguieron en Odessa o en Jarkov

La historia de que, no si fueron asaltando una comisaria y luego capturaron tanques a los ucranianos es muuuy endeble, está claro que no era el ejercito ucraniano actual, pero tampoco creo que fueran del todo subnormales

De hecho, por eso se adelantaron con Crimea, porque estaba decidido de antemano, era PARTE DEL PLAN, el Dombass solo fue una "guinda" que se encontraron, nada más

Pero es que voy mucho más lejos, y es a afirmar que el gobierno ruso ha estado detrás de mucha intervención en Ucrania, puedes estar o no de acuerdo con eso, pero negarlo, te lo puede comprar alguien que no conozca nada, pero...

Si realmente, a mi lo que me llama la atención, (y motivo por el que me gusta porculear, qué se le va a hacer) es que tenéis unas tragaderas enormes con unos y con otros....por la misma o parecida acción,enseguida saltáis

Es que, me apuesto toooooodo lo que quieras, pero todo, a que tendrías un discurso diferente si ahora estuviéramos hablando de una invasión de México por parte de USA, y lo sabes PERFECTAMENTE


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> China desafía nuestros intereses, seguridad y valores y trata de socavar el orden internacional basado en normas - Comunicado de la cumbre de la OTAN
> 
> Estados Unidos también ha impuesto hoy sanciones a cinco empresas chinas por apoyar al ejército ruso.
> 
> ...



Empezamos por ahí y de pronto de China dejan de llegar piezas o materias primas que nadie más tiene y que son imprescindibles para misiles, artillería, aviones, automóviles...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Siria aprovecha la reunión de la OTAN para pasar viejas facturas…reconoce a las repúblicas rebeldes…
Siria reconoce la independencia y soberanía de la República Popular de Lugansk y la República Popular de Donetsk




__





Urgente – La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







sana.sy


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual


Nuevo dato de IPC y nuevo golpe en la cara de los consumidores. La inflación interanual se ha situado en el 10,2%, unos niveles que no se veían desde 1985. No obstante, este dato de dos cifras, pese a su espectacularidad, no es el que más miedo da. El IPC mensual, lo que han avanzado los precios...



www.eleconomista.es





*La inflación ya está fuera de control: el IPC se dispararía por encima del 20% si mantiene el ritmo actual.*















La inflación sube por encima de nuestras posibilidades... y las de los bancos centrales


El mundo se enfrenta a una inusual trampa económica que incluso los bancos centrales más sofisticados tendrán dificultades para desactivar con seguridad




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El problema es que lo único que pueden garantizar los otánicos, es que *NO* van a cumplir ninguno de sus compromisos.



Correcto, por eso la única solución es que los territorios fronterizos vuelvan a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Otra tanda de exclusivas de nuestro equipo. Trabajo preciso del sistema TOS Solntepek en las posiciones de la batería de obuses M777 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Lisychansk.

A las 00:39 se puede ver el impacto en el BK y la detonación de los proyectiles









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

El misil que cayo cerca del supermercado, creo que si el impacto hubiera sido directo las victimas hubieran sido cientos...
Detras del mercado hay una fabrica, donde impactaron otros 2 misiles rusos...


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Turquía, en el marco del acuerdo de la OTAN, exige a Finlandia y Suecia la extradición de decenas de kurdos sospechosos de "terrorismo" - AFP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chocolate al loro y retórica. Les han dado más.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que alucino es con los "líderes" Europeos. Los critica Zelensky, sus afines sueltan una burrada tras otra y ellos a tragarselas todas....aunque quizás ni ellos mismos se las crean, pero no se atreven a tomar cualquier decisión que no sea la ordenada por EEUU.

Toda la humania amenazada si no se detiene a Rusia y se queda tan pancho con la burrada que ha soltado. Ahora resulta que para no verte involucrado en la guerra.....has de meterte de lleno en la guerra, es un disparate tan grande que no hay ni por donde cogerlo. Para no verte involucrado lo que has de hacer es lo mismo que en otras guerras en que no has querido participar (por ejemplo en las que se metía EEUU como en esta por sus propios intereses) no enviar recursos, no enviar hombres como mercenarios, no enviar armas....y esta guerra hubiese acabado ya hace tiempo. Precisamente por meterte la guerra solo ha ido a más y está implicando a Europa y a la Otan.


*Ucrania asegura que si no se detiene a Rusia, la OTAN se verá involucrada en la guerra*

"no solo Europa está amenazada, sino toda la humanidad. A menos que detengamos a Rusia en Ucrania la OTAN se verá involucrada en esta guerra".

_Edito, armas y 5.000 millones al mes, no le echa morro este Zelenski. A saber cuantos millones se pierden por el camino._

"Para que podamos romper la preponderancia de la *artillería rusa*, una ventaja significativa, necesitamos muchos más de estos sistemas modernos", ha dicho *Zelenski* en un discurso por vídeo, revelando que *Kiev necesita "unos 5.000 millones de dólares al mes*" para su defensa.


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia ve con malos ojos la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN; la expansión de la OTAN es un factor puramente desestabilizador - El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Ryabkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se les advirtió en Diciembre y aún así Kremlin optó por entrar en Ucrania. En política padeces las consecuencias de las decisiones tomadas. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Seamos serios, los dos estábamos en este hilo en verano de 2014, tú, a lo mejor no te acuerdas, yo si
> Las repúblicas no tenían ninguna posibilidad sin la ayuda encubierta de Putin, eso fue lo que pasó, de hecho, por las dificultades logisticas, no lo consiguieron en Odessa o en Jarkov
> 
> La historia de que, no si fueron asaltando una comisaria y luego capturaron tanques a los ucranianos es muuuy endeble, está claro que no era el ejercito ucraniano actual, pero tampoco creo que fueran del todo subnormales
> ...




No hay más ciego que el fanatico. Los videos estan ahí, si Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tios en las semanas despues del golpe todo el este se habria mantenido pro-ruso.

Y no eran subnormales es que eran mayoritariamente prorrusos. Por eso se pasaban de bando. Si hubieran recibido apoyo medio serio de rusia hubieran llegado a Kiev.

En Crimea los rusos no ENTRARON, VIVIAN ALLI. La flota y sus hombres y sus familias. No tuvieron que moverse. No era ningun plan , simplemente dijeron NO. Luego Putin ese tipo malvado segun tu, les dejo salir, y les devolvio barcos y armas.

Putin fue timorato entonces y lo es ahora. Los anglso van a muerte, y cuando son ellos los que matan pues son daños colaterales , o se los ha puesto ahí el "regimen" como escudos humanos. Tragaderas las tuyas, que ahora cuando el enemigo puede defenderse te preocupas por lo que nunca te preocupastes.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jun 2022)

Suecia tiene difícil su gobernalidad y su estadía en la OTAN.

Es un país donde no hay un partido mayoritario y depende de coaliciones lo curioso es que el actual partido gobierna gracias a los kurdos que se abstuvieron en la noción de censura que se produjo.

Las próximas elecciones son en septiembre de este año veremos que pasa.

(22/06/2022)








Swedish government survives no-confidence vote with help of former Kurdish fighter


Sweden's government survived a no-confidence vote on Tuesday with the help of a lawmaker whose demands for support for Kurds in Northern Syria could complicate its attempts to join NATO.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ZARGON (29 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> OF TOPIC
> Ecuador.
> Valientes policias (como siempre y en todos lados) le pegan a uno solo y desarmado. Debe estar muerto.



Aqui una toma desde arriba. El que se cae no lo puede contar.


----------



## Elimina (29 Jun 2022)

De Sivaya. El objetivo no era el supermercado sino una fábrica donde se almacenaban armas de la OTAN. La explosión provocó la onda expansiva que se ve en los primeros vídeos, en el parque opuesto a la fábrica (no junto al centro comercial)
https: //t . me/liusivaya/1179


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Jun 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Cuentan que el ambiente anda bastante tenso. Por otro lado, imagino que uno de los invitados estrella a la cumbre de la OTAN será Mr. Lockheed Martin F-35.
> 
> (...)




Una lectura antigua publicada en castellano en 1986 pero interesante y todavía más o menos actual. En sus páginas, como no puede ser de otra manera, leemos el nombre de Lockheed Martin Corporation, la mayor empresa mundial de armamento, con sede en Maryland y nacida en 1995 de la fusión de Lockheed Corporation y Martin Marietta. Hasta 2021 su CEO fue Marillyn Hewson, una "peza" que ha liderado el negocio de la guerra (e imagino que seguirá siendo una pieza importante todavía) y quien ha sido bautizada por la prensa como la mujer más poderosa del mundo del _bussines, _así queda la cosa como más elegante y menos intimidatoria que hablar de "negocio de la guerra". Su sueldo era de más de 30 millones de dólares anuales. Hewson ha formado y forma parte de otras poderosas corporaciones como DuPont, Chevron o Johnson & Johnson. También ha estado en el consejo de administración del Sandia National Laboratories (SNL). El CEO actual de Lockheed Martin (desde marzo de 2021) es James D. Taiclet o Jim Taiclet, ex piloto de la fuerza aérea usana (estuvo operativo en el Golfo) y que ha trabajado para otras corporaciones como McKinsey & Company, Pratt & Whitney, Honeywell Aerospace Services o American Tower.

El libro _*La economía del militarismo*_, de Dan Smith y Ron Smith. Como curiosidad, el ejemplar que tengo tiene en la primera página una pegatina donde se lee: "_Neutralidad, bases fuera, no a los gastos militares, OTAN no_". Muy oportuno ahora que los peces están en Madrid.








Marillyn Hewson, foto de 2014.


Spoiler



Marillyn Hewson - Wikipedia
Marillyn Hewson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre









James D. Taiclet.


Spoiler



James D. Taiclet - Wikipedia
James D. Taiclet


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jun 2022)

De verdad, que se toma esta gente.....Que obsesión enfermiza tienen con meter el machismo y la masculinidad tóxica hasta en la sopa buscando que los aplaudan. Un borracho mujeriego que da fiestas en mitad de la pandemia saltandose todas las normativas diciendo que es la masculinidad ejemplar, manda......


Boris Johnson hizo estas declaraciones al señalar que "si Putin fuera una mujer, simplemente no creo que hubiera lanzado *una guerra tan machista.* Si quiere un muy buen *ejemplo de masculinidad tóxica*, lo tenemos en su persona".


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay más ciego que el fanatico. Los videos estan ahí, si Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tios en las semanas despues del golpe todo el este se habria mantenido pro-ruso.
> 
> Y no eran subnormales es que eran mayoritariamente prorrusos. Por eso se pasaban de bando. Si hubieran recibido apoyo medio serio de rusia hubieran llegado a Kiev.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Supongo que en 2014 Rusia no tenia claro lo que harían los occidentales con el gobierno de Ucrania.
Después de todo Poroshenko firmo los acuerdos de Minsk, hasta que fue desplazado por el ala mas dura y pronazi...creo que Rusia no planeaba una guerra


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

Mucho cambió el cuento .


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Ha habido informes (sin video hasta ahora) sobre la ocupación por parte de nuestras tropas del pueblo de Dementievka al norte de Kharkov. El enemigo está siendo empujado gradualmente hacia Jarkov lo que sin duda se ve facilitado por los ataques diarios de misiles.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Comida pa' rojos. A los fachas nos van más los filetones.



Pues vas a joderte.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> En EEUU hay grupos cristianos que defienden acelerar el proceso de llegada del apocalipsis.
> 
> Si les sale bien, van con Dios.



En Estados Unidos hay mucha gente, fanáticos religiosos, que están como cabras. Ríete de los follacabras sunnies.... 
A lo mejor les pasa como en el año 1000....


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Pronto habrá más..... En el Danubio....


----------



## pemebe (29 Jun 2022)

Comunicado de prensa de Navdanya International. *Para los que dicen que la guerra es la culpable de la Crisis alimentaria

El G7 debe dejar de promover un sistema alimentario que genera hambre y malnutrición y apoyar los movimientos por la Soberanía Alimentaria y la Agroecología *

Desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, se ha disparado la alarma sobre una crisis alimentaria mundial. Al parecer, la invasión en curso está ejerciendo presión tanto sobre el suministro mundial como sobre los precios de los productos básicos, ya que el suministro mundial de alimentos está disminuyendo, ya que Rusia y Ucrania representan el 25-30% del comercio mundial de cereales y más del 50% del comercio de aceite de girasol, semillas y harina. El riesgo que asusta es que el "granero de Europa" no sea capaz de producir en un futuro próximo. Sin embargo, *según la FAO, el Banco Mundial y el Grupo Internacional de Expertos en Sistemas Alimentarios Sostenibles (IPES), actualmente no hay riesgo de escasez de alimentos a nivel mundial. Esto se debe a que las existencias de cereales son más elevadas de lo normal y a una buena relación entre existencias y consumo. *Según el Ministerio de Agricultura ucraniano, el país logró exportar las cosechas de 2021/2022, que también fueron superiores a la media, antes de la invasión.* ¿Por qué entonces tantos países se enfrentan a un mayor riesgo de inseguridad alimentaria y, en el peor de los casos, de hambruna?

A pesar de la adecuada oferta mundial, en la semana del 7 de marzo de 2022 los precios de los alimentos alcanzaron el pico más alto de la historia.* Las hambrunas y los precios de los alimentos ya habían aumentado durante la pandemia de COVID, pero desde la invasión rusa, la especulación financiera en el mercado de materias primas ha aumentado drásticamente, ya que las empresas de inversión en busca de beneficios han movido cantidades masivas de capital. *El exceso de especulación, la subida de los precios de los futuros de las materias primas y el aumento de la volatilidad de los mercados están en el origen de la crisis.* Esto significa mayores beneficios para los operadores financieros y las grandes empresas agrícolas, pero también un aumento de los precios reales de los alimentos.

Como dice Vandana Shiva, presidenta de Navdanya International, *"todas las crisis de la historia han sido utilizadas por los monopolios de los cereales para aumentar sus beneficios y su control. Los alimentos se han convertido en una mercancía, una mercancía financiera. El crecimiento financiero y el crecimiento del dinero generado por el casino de las finanzas no conducen a un crecimiento real de los procesos que apoyan y sostienen la vida. En cambio, la desregulación ha desestabilizado el sistema financiero y alimentario mundial. Ha creado fondos de gestión de activos como Blackrock y Vanguard. Los fondos de gestión de índices pueden multiplicar las finanzas, no los alimentos"*. Lo que se pasa por alto en la mayoría de los análisis de la actual crisis alimentaria es que el problema no radica en la falta de suministro o de integración del mercado, sino en la forma en que está estructurado el sistema alimentario y en los fuertes poderes que lo controlan.

El mundo ya se enfrentaba a una crisis alimentaria y de malnutrición mucho antes del conflicto actual. Desde la época colonial, en la que se inició el extractivismo y la explotación de los pequeños agricultores, hasta la llegada de la Revolución Verde y la concreción del régimen de libre comercio globalizado, *hemos sido testigos de la destrucción deliberada de la soberanía alimentaria en favor de las grandes corporaciones multinacionales.* Por eso no es casualidad que hoy estemos asistiendo a la tercera gran crisis alimentaria de los últimos 15 años.

*El sistema agroalimentario globalizado e industrializado es responsable de estas repetidas crisis alimentarias, a pesar de sus constantes proclamas de que es la mejor solución para la seguridad alimentaria mundial.* El rígido sistema globalizado basado en la agricultura industrial, la financiarización y la dominación empresarial, la incapacidad de transformar los sistemas alimentarios, la especulación excesiva y las consecuencias de la pandemia nos exponen al riesgo de hambruna.

A pesar de su evidente insostenibilidad, las instituciones internacionales, los gobiernos y las empresas están utilizando la crisis actual, como han utilizado todas las crisis, para consolidar aún más este modelo fracasado. S*e siguen vendiendo enfoques fracasados como soluciones, incluyendo el "aumento de la producción a toda costa", la producción de granos transgénicos no probados, la comercialización de más alimentos sintéticos y la creciente dependencia de la digitalización.*

En Europa, muchos impulsan la desregulación de los nuevos transgénicos y pesticidas como solución a la crisis alimentaria. *"Cada desastre ha sido explotado como una oportunidad por el lobby de los OMG, que representa al mismo conglomerado que también vende agroquímicos tóxicos"*, comenta Vandana Shiva. "Los ciudadanos europeos deben levantarse y defender su libertad de consumir alimentos libres de transgénicos, su derecho a la bioseguridad. Deben llamar la atención de los gobiernos que intentan utilizar la guerra en Ucrania para verter OMG no probados y no regulados a los ciudadanos europeos.

Hoy estamos llegando a un punto de no retorno. La actual crisis de precios y de alimentos no es un síntoma de guerra, sino de un sistema que ha ido demasiado lejos. En la situación actual de múltiples crisis superpuestas, seguir avanzando por este camino seguirá creando crisis globales cada vez peores. En cambio, debemos basarnos en el consenso internacional sobre la necesidad de crear una alternativa a la agricultura industrial y al modelo de distribución a gran escala.

La doctora Vandana Shiva explica cómo hay otras soluciones a la actual crisis alimentaria:* "La agroecología basada en la biodiversidad produce más alimentos si se mide en términos de nutrición y no de rendimiento. Los ingresos netos de los agricultores son mayores cuando cultivan biodiversidad para las economías alimentarias locales, en lugar de productos de monocultivo con uso intensivo de productos químicos para las cadenas de suministro mundiales. La biodiversidad, la ausencia de productos químicos y los alimentos locales benefician a los agricultores, a los ciudadanos y a la Tierra"*.

La agroecología no sólo aumenta los ingresos de los agricultores, sino que también mejora la calidad nutricional y la salud de las personas al regenerar el suelo, proteger el agua y la biodiversidad, al tiempo que mitiga el cambio climático y mejora la resiliencia. Necesitamos estrategias radicalmente transformadoras que reconozcan las necesidades de la gente, concedan dignidad, respeten la naturaleza, pongan a las personas por encima de los beneficios, se resistan a la captura corporativa y trabajen colectivamente por un sistema alimentario justo y digno para todos. Necesitamos crear Sistemas Alimentarios Locales, Biodistritos y redes económicas sociales e inclusivas basadas en la democracia económica, incluyendo programas educativos y mercados de agricultores para conectar a los agricultores orgánicos locales con la comunidad. Los gobiernos y las instituciones regionales e internacionales deben apoyar estas vías para transformar los sistemas alimentarios corporativos a través de la agroecología y la soberanía alimentaria.

El conflicto ruso-ucraniano ha vuelto a poner de manifiesto la fragilidad de los sistemas alimentarios globalizados y la rapidez con que las fluctuaciones del mercado afectan a los más pobres. El actual sistema agroalimentario industrializado y globalizado crea crisis alimentarias de forma sistemática.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Según un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, solo 30 de los 350 miembros del batallón 108 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobrevivieron en la defensa de Lisichansk.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Unos simpatiquísimos tipos que vienen desde Siberia se dirigen hacia el caldero de Lisichansky para conocer y estrechar lazos con sus queridísimos homólogos ucranianos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

❗El enemigo sufre grandes pérdidas en las batallas cerca de Lisichansk - Embajador de LPR en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik

Según el diplomático, el número de militantes muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania supera los mil.

“Un tercio se rindió, dos tercios fueron abandonados en el campo”, dijo el embajador.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No hay más ciego que el fanatico. Los videos estan ahí, si Rusia hubiera entrado con 10.000 tios en las semanas despues del golpe todo el este se habria mantenido pro-ruso.



Ya lo estamos viendo eso, si, de momento no han sido capaces de tomar Jarkov...y llevan bombardeando meses, además de los 15 kilometros que le separan de la frontera...



delhierro dijo:


> Y no eran subnormales es que eran mayoritariamente prorrusos. Por eso se pasaban de bando. Si hubieran recibido apoyo medio serio de rusia hubieran llegado a Kiev.



El ser "proruso" hace que pongas facilidades para que te maten? es que crees que van preguntando antes de disparar si hay prorusos o no? "No señor, no soy proruso, dispareme, hombre, mire, le indico el camino, faltaría más"



delhierro dijo:


> En Crimea los rusos no ENTRARON, VIVIAN ALLI. La flota y sus hombres y sus familias. No tuvieron que moverse. No era ningun plan , simplemente dijeron NO. Luego Putin ese tipo malvado segun tu, les dejo salir, y les devolvio barcos y armas.



La base de Crimea estaba alquilada, en cuanto se produjo un pequeño giro político, les entró el miedo a los rusos y empezaron a decir que si la base la querían pasar a los americanos y chorradas como esa...

Que Crimea sea un lugar con mayoría rusófona tampoco dice mucho ni cambia los hechos, pasó lo que pasó, hubiera sido más justo algo más limpio y contando con la propia Ucrania y con la comunidad internacional, hay que ver lo dificil que es haceros entender que las cosas se hablan, se discuten, se negocian y...se vuelven a negociar, liarse a tiros "porque si", de mi, no es algo que tendrá nunca apoyo, si tu si, ok, allá con tu conciencia


delhierro dijo:


> Putin fue timorato entonces y lo es ahora. Los anglso van a muerte, y cuando son ellos los que matan pues son daños colaterales , o se los ha puesto ahí el "regimen" como escudos humanos. Tragaderas las tuyas, que ahora cuando el enemigo puede defenderse te preocupas por lo que nunca te preocupastes.



Recuerdo muuuuchas declaraciones de gente de las repúblicas que decían que lo que querían ellos era no depender de Rusia tampoco, eso, fijate, me hacía tener el apoyo hacia ellos, por mucha simbología comunistoide que llevasen muchos (por no hablar de la parte fascista en las repúblicas, que también existe. De hecho, la DNR era un grupo neonazi que se dedicaba, hace algunos años a amedrentar a la gente...casualidad? quien sabe...
Pero bueno, también podemos explicar como murieron aquellos lideres...una bomba en un ascensor.....no sé, Rick, qué conveniente para los rusos aquellas muertes de ellos que querían ser libres y no Ucrania ni Rusia, qué "conveniente". Que el hecho de que se ponga la gente a hacer el gilipollas diciendo "mira, lo que le hubiera gustado lo de ahora..."....

Ah! y una cosa más. No sé por qué cojones la gente tiene que ser "prorusa" o "prooccidental", será cada uno lo que le salga de los huevos, no por el hecho de hablar español, tengo yo que ser "proespañol", qué gilipollez es esa


----------



## lefebre (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105767
> 
> 
> Unos simpatiquísimos tipos que vienen desde Siberia se dirigen hacia el caldero de Lisichansky para conocer y estrechar lazos con sus queridísimos homólogos ucranianos.



Supongo que irán a rellenar el hueco dejado por sus camaradas que vuelven en bolsas de plástico. Si no dime tú por que llegan tan tarde.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria anunció que el país decidió reconocer la independencia y soberanía de la RPD y la LPR


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Supongo que irán a rellenar el hueco dejado por sus camaradas que vuelven en bolsas de plástico. Si no dime tú por que llegan tan tarde.



Ya conoces el dicho, cuantos más seamos más nos reiremos


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Supongo que irán a rellenar el hueco dejado por sus camaradas que vuelven en bolsas de plástico. Si no dime tú por que llegan tan tarde.



Como sabes que es tarde o temprano...?
hasta la frontera polaca queda camino...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Momento exacto de un impacto de misil contra un objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kremenchug.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Comida pa' rojos. A los fachas nos van más los filetones.



Pocos rojos, sin comillas, conoce usted...


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Se les advirtió en Diciembre y aún así Kremlin optó por entrar en Ucrania. En política padeces las consecuencias de las decisiones tomadas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo mismo te toca a ti mismo sufrir las consecuencias de las decisiones del muñeco, de guiñol, que tenéis de presidente.


----------



## lefebre (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105774
> 
> 
> Momento exacto de un impacto de misil contra un objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kremenchug.



Objetivo que no es otro que un centro comercial. Mis dieses.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105677
> 
> Hay además desajustes muy extraños que no tienen mucho recorrido. Muchos hoteles han metido un subidón brutal a los precios confiando en que la gente tiene un colchón de ahorro y hambre atrasada de viajes, pero se pueden encontrar con la demanda cayendo a plomo en muy pocos meses. Y no pueden decir que es un resarcimiento por lo perdido, ya que el Estado les ha pagado las nóminas. En España la picaresca hace que tengamos siempre más inflación que países estructuralmente no tan diferentes y me temo que ahora están algunos agentes intentando que sea mucha más mientras al tiempo presionan al gobierno para que se falsee el IPC y así las subidas nominales (que serán siempre bajadas reales ) serán las menores de todas. Con eso se aguanta la cosa un par de trimestres con suerte, parece que en España nadie es capaz de pensar a más de 3 meses vista.
> 
> Estamos no tam lejos de repetir en unos meses el IPC de 1977 que precipitó los Pactos de la Moncloa y eso con el petróleo más barato que entonces (y sin gente competente y seria en el poder, que al menos eso lo teníamos entonces).



La mayor inflación de España fue la entrada en el euro, y oficialmente no existió. Y al parecer nadie se acuerda de ello.... Que la moneda de "una libra" pasó de 100 pesetas a 166 y con ella la caña y el café. De la noche a la mañana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Son cosas que ocurren en las guerras, este yankee como lo coja la CIA lo tiene claro…


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Haz de la derrota la victoria
> 
> Los asesores de Joe Biden ya están debatiendo cómo cambiar la posición del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky sobre qué llamar una "victoria" - CNN
> 
> ...



Por victoria pueden vender que Ucrania siga existiendo y con Zelenskito de presi.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La mayor inflación de España fue la entrada en el euro, y oficialmente no existió. Y al parecer nadie se acuerda del euro.... Que la moneda de "una libra" pasó de 100 pesetas a 166 y con ella la caña y el café. De la noche a la mañana.



La harina pasó de 100 pesetas a 1€, por ejemplo…


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia ve con malos ojos la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN; la expansión de la OTAN es un factor puramente desestabilizador - El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Ryabkov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finlandia y Suecia son dos países paco con ejércitos paco, y población llena de charos, pacos y mohameds y que además no tienen nada que ver con Rusia.
Traducido: Rusia les puede bombardear sin pestañear, incluidos los centros comerciales...
Nadie en Rusia va a llorar por ellos.

Ucrania por contra, tenía el ejército más preparado de Europa, y el más grande.
Y lleno de gente rusa y pro rusa. Y de nazis.

Mientras la Otan hace anuncios y da noticias...Rusia avanza en Ucrania.
Y acerca 1000 km sus ojivas nucleares a Europa, no lo olvidemos, que parece que la OTAN y los medios afines lo han hecho


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Suecia tiene difícil su gobernalidad y su estadía en la OTAN.
> 
> Es un país donde no hay un partido mayoritario y depende de coaliciones lo curioso es que el actual partido gobierna gracias a los kurdos que se abstuvieron en la noción de censura que se produjo.
> 
> ...



Osea, que no gusta Suecia porque no es una dictadura donde un "partido mayoritario" lo controle todo...

ok, me voy enterando de puta madre de lo que quieren unos, eh....


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Jun 2022)

Yo me río de la NATO y sus pajas mentales de matón de barrio, en una guerra convencional se come los mocos, ni enfrentarse a un país como libia ó siria se atrevió más que ha entrenar follacabras.

Me quieres decir que van arrastrar a la población más sumisa y desarraigada de su patria de seguramente la historia moderna a dejar sus terracitas, sus vacaciones y sus iPhone para ir a luchar a una trinchera? Que no hablamos de bombardear y avanzar como en Irak o afghanistan, hablamos que Rusia tiene un ejército preparado, decenas de miles de tropas, miles de carros, miles de piezas de artillería, misiles, guerra electrónica, cazas, helicópteros, antiaéreos, sin contar armas nucleares.

Estos flipados no saben que lo que le hicieron a medio mundo durante décadas se lo pueden hacer a ellos y con razón. La dinámica de bloques está clara y la NATO no está en el bando mayoritario. Cuanto sufrimiento pueden aguantar con los papeles de colores, sus paises invadidos, y trans en el mando?


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La harina pasó de 100 pesetas a 1€, por ejemplo…



Fue brutal y en gran medida picaresca salvaje como decía el conforero en el mensaje que he citado. 
Todo fue redondeado.... Salvo los coches... Y los salarios. 
Y no apareció por ninguna parte en las estadísticas, es más, dio todavía más impulso a burbuja.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La mayor inflación de España fue la entrada en el euro, y oficialmente no existió. Y al parecer nadie se acuerda de ello.... Que la moneda de "una libra" pasó de 100 pesetas a 166 y con ella la caña y el café. De la noche a la mañana.



Bueno. No fue tanto aunque si fue. Pero un periódico costaba 150Pts en 2001 y lo mismo una caña eb Madrid. Hubo una inflación encubierta pero no fue esto, no subieron los coches ni los libros ni la gasolina o la luz. La prueba está en que entonces no hubo caídas del consumo ni quejas por parte de los pensionistas y ahora tienes ya a ancianos en situación dramática al borde del hambre. El próximo invierno con esta dinámica de precios va a ser brutal.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La harina pasó de 100 pesetas a 1€, por ejemplo…



harina de trigo paquete 1 kg 0,79 € Y he buscado un sitio caro, el Corte Inglés. Precio a día de hoy y muchos años después de eso. Hubo redondeo de céntimos en los productos cercanos a 1e. pero ni por asomo la subida de estos meses de un 30% muchos productos (algunos incluso duplicando o más sus precios) Con el añadido de que no ha sido solo alimentación, ha sido luz, gasolina, etc etc No es comparable a lo de ahora, es que ni se le parece.


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

‼China desafía nuestros intereses, seguridad y valores y busca socavar el orden internacional basado en reglas - Comunicado de la Cumbre de la OTAN.

También hoy, EEUU impuso sanciones contra 5 empresas chinas por apoyar al ejército ruso.

“La decisión de hoy envía una poderosa señal a las empresas y personas de todo el mundo de que si intentan apoyar a Rusia, Estados Unidos los excluirá de su mercado”, dijo el subsecretario de Comercio, Alan Esteves, según el Financial Times.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> harina de trigo paquete 1 kg 0,79 € Y he buscado un sitio caro, el Corte Inglés. Precio a día de hoy y muchos años después de eso. Hubo redondeo de céntimos en los productos cercanos a 1e. pero ni por asomo la subida de estos meses de un 30% muchos productos (algunos incluso duplicando o más sus precios) Con el añadido de que no ha sido solo alimentación, ha sido luz, gasolina, etc etc



Es que aquello fue una inflación oculta, sí, pdro sesgada. En las pequeñas cosas nos metieron un rejonazo porque uno no mira mucho el café del bar o lo que cuesta un yogur. Pero el Kilo de carne, de guisantes, el litro de aceite, la lata de bonito y esas cosas las controlamos más. Nos la metió sobre todo la hostelería pero la gasolina se quedó quieta y la luz hasta bajó. Ahora se han acoplado todos los precios a la tendencia alcista. Los coches por ejemplo no ajustaron entonces precios nominales y ahora sí lo están haciendo o lo harán.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

La economía de USA tampoco se contrajo un 1,5% en el primer trimestre de 2022...sino un 1,6% 

Por cierto, que lo curioso es que desde la primera cifra que dieron, el PIB norteamericano ha bajado dos décimas.
Primero dijeron que cayó un 1,4%...luego 1,5%...ahora 1,6%... Y esos son cientos de miles de millones de dolares de diferencia.

Gross Domestic Product (Third Estimate), GDP by Industry, and Corporate Profits (Revised), First Quarter 2022 | U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis (BEA)


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Durante la Cumbre del Caspio, Rusia, Irán, Kazajistán, Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán acordaron que no se puede permitir la entrada de fuerzas militares de otros Estados en el Mar Caspio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre los prisioneros de guerra.

1. Según las declaraciones ucranianas de principios de mayo, tenían hasta 500-600 personas más en cautividad, algunas de ellas prisioneras de la DPR y la LPR. A juzgar por los últimos intercambios, más de un tercio de esta cifra ya se ha intercambiado en los últimos dos meses.

2. La falta de fotos/vídeos de los intercambios en curso sugiere que las partes han acordado no publicar el proceso de intercambio.

3. Los intercambios tuvieron lugar en las regiones de Zaporizhzhia, Kharkiv y Mykolaiv.

4. La Federación Rusa tiene muchas veces más prisioneros de guerra, que a razón de 1 a 1 Ucrania simplemente no tiene por quien cambiarlos. En consecuencia, la mayoría de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos permanecerán en cautividad hasta el final de la guerra. Por eso intentan elegir entre este montón más valioso desde el punto de vista mediático, intentando cambiar a los nazis de Azov o a los mercenarios extranjeros.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

El GUR de IOU afirma que hay 43 combatientes de Azov entre los 144 intercambiados en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Si la información es válida, entonces las declaraciones en la Duma del Estado prohibiendo el intercambio de nazis de Azov resultaron ser cháchara.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las preguntas sobre los prisioneros de guerra.
> 
> 1. Según las declaraciones ucranianas de principios de mayo, tenían hasta 500-600 personas más en cautividad, algunas de ellas prisioneras de la DPR y la LPR. A juzgar por los últimos intercambios, más de un tercio de esta cifra ya se ha intercambiado en los últimos dos meses.
> 
> ...



Que estará pasando con los extranjeros prisioneros? Tiene que haber unos cuantos. No dicen nada sobre los posibles militares europeos que han cazado en Azovstal y seguramente en más sitios. Yo creo que ya muchos ataques ucranianos son realmente un americano que le dice a un ucraniano "aprieta esto rojo y grande", y ya ellos han hecho todo el trabajo.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

La GUR de Ucrania informa de que 43 neonazis de Azov han sido liberados como resultado del intercambio:

Se ha llevado a cabo otro intercambio de prisioneros, trayendo a casa a 144 defensores ucranianos. Se trata del mayor intercambio desde el inicio de la invasión rusa a gran escala. De los 144 liberados, 95 eran defensores de Azovstal. Entre ellos hay 43 miembros del regimiento Azov.

Si esto es una mentira, me gustaría escuchar un comentario oficial al respecto.

Si es cierto, es más que extraño.

¡Guardias, os toca!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

El tránsito a Kaliningrado podría reanudarse en unos días gracias al compromiso de la UE con Lituania - Reuters









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (29 Jun 2022)

al parecer nos han hermanado a Madrit con Kiev... el klisko feliz, les habran dado el carapolla las pistolas de los munipas?? o solo estan contento por estar lejos del frente, bien comido y bien follao?


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Artilleros del 9º regimiento de la DNR destruyen posiciones nazis ucranianas cerca de Donetsk y Avdiivka

Las unidades de artillería del 9º regimiento del Frente Nacional de la DNR siguen atacando las acumulaciones detectadas de personal y equipos del enemigo en dirección a Avdiivka, desde donde las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están atacando cerca de la capital de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Neutralizados saboteadores de la 60ª brigada de las AFU en la dirección de Krivoy Rog. La foto fue compartida con nosotros por un suscriptor de una unidad especial, con el indicativo "Molot".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler: +18


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼China desafía nuestros intereses, seguridad y valores y busca socavar el orden internacional basado en reglas - Comunicado de la Cumbre de la OTAN.
> 
> También hoy, EEUU impuso sanciones contra 5 empresas chinas por apoyar al ejército ruso.
> 
> “La decisión de hoy envía una poderosa señal a las empresas y personas de todo el mundo de que si intentan apoyar a Rusia, Estados Unidos los excluirá de su mercado”, dijo el subsecretario de Comercio, Alan Esteves, según el Financial Times.



Hasta los huevos de perros belicistas que ponen el militarismo por encima de la convivencia, declive energético, cambio climático y un largo etcétera..


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Se informa de que el cuartel general del Mando Operativo Sur de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que estaba a cargo de las operaciones en la dirección de Kherson, ha sido destruido en un ataque matutino en el territorio de la fábrica Okean en Mykolaiv. Murieron dos generales, más de 20 oficiales y un número importante de personal alistado.
Anteriormente, ya se habían llevado a cabo ataques selectivos similares contra la sede del Mando Operativo Yug en Voznesensk y Yuzhny Bug.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Los medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado se restablecerá pronto a la vista de la posición de la UE. Todavía no está claro si se restablecerá total o parcialmente. Se habla de algunos "compromisos" entre la UE y Lituania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que les condedéis a nuestros dirigentes una capacidad ajedrecística que yo no veo por ninguna parte.
> Puede que tengáis razón, pero sinceramente, después de ver el efecto bumerang de las sanciones a Rusia, ¿creéis que esas mismas mentes fueron capaces de diseñar una pandemia para comprar empresas a precios de saldo?
> 
> Puestos a imaginar posibilidades exóticas, voy a soltar otra flipadura que se me acaba de ocurrir. Vería más propio de esas mentes privilegiadas el haber liberado un virus en un mercado chino dando por hecho que matarían infinidad de chinos, colapsarían su sistema sanitario, economía, etc, es decir, para cargarse China. Pero como además de superinteligentes son clarividentes, no contaron con el cierre-confinamiento brutal de China, comprobando además que no se pueden poner puertas al campo y el virus afectó a todo el mundo, occidente incluido. En contra de lo previsto China sigue en pie. Como hipótesis, me cuadra más con su forma de pensar, pero la verdad no creo que la lleguemos a saber nunca.
> ...



No estás soltando una flipadura con lo del Covid y China: Hay una teoría sostenida por el gobierno chino que dice que cuando se celebraron los juegos militares internacionales en China en el 2019 varios soldados americanos llegaron con síntomas de "enfermedad respiratoria" a China.

Al principio del Covid, el mismo se propagaba mucho mejor en personas asiáticas que en caucásicos (como si lo hubieran diseñado usando como objetivo ADN de asiáticos). A esto tienes que sumarle que los chinos pillaron a americanos y a británicos tomando muestras de sangre de Chinos en China un par de años antes. Lo que pasa es que quizás, luego el virus "mutó" (de ser cierta esta teoría).

Luego hay por ahí gente que dice que tiene contactos en laboratorios militares americanos y que afirman que el Covid salió de allí.

Nunca sabemos la verdad, pero vivo en Estados Unidos, y a pesar que siempre digo que los americanos son gente estupenda y buena, las elites que los gobiernan son el mal en estado puro (y el 99,9% de los americanos son muy manipulables).

Lo mismo estamos en manos de imbéciles y el plan es que no hay ningún plan...


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> *El satanismo va de alejar a la gente de Dios*. Ese no quiere que le adoremos, sino destruirnos, dado que nuestro destino es estar a un nivel similar al de los ángeles, de ahí la rebelión suya y de la tercera parte de éstos. Y perdón por el apunte religioso, aunque la verdad, es que ya estamos en tal situación, que más nos vale que empecemos a acercarnos al Sublime. Igualmente tendremos que visitarlo pronto muchos de nosotros.



Pues si, también es verdad.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Veo que mucha gente en Burbuja pone gifs del gordo es. ¿Quien coño es ese gordo?


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado se restablecerá pronto a la vista de la posición de la UE. Todavía no está claro si se restablecerá total o parcialmente. Se habla de algunos "compromisos" entre la UE y Lituania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace una semana era Canada y ahora nos chantajea también Lituania ... Casí mejor no tener socios.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jun 2022)

Hace algún tiempo, no sabría decir cuanto, le veía bajar la avenida bien temprano junto a quien yo suponía era su madre. Vestían monos de trabajo, de fuertes colores, de esos que llevan los servicios de limpieza del Ayuntamiento. En este caso quedaba claro a simple vista que formaban parte de los trabajadores del mantenimiento del parque, puestos reservados para personas en severo riesgo de exclusión social. Los barrenderos de vías urbanas, los conductores de camiones de la basura, los jardineros...todos estos van aparte, por subcontrata. Muchos de ellos cobran buenos sueldos; algunos, por antigüedad y todo lo demás, incluso muy buenos. Pero esta gente juega en otra división, en la última: tras ella sólo queda el trapicheo, la prostitución o la mendicidad. Quizá sea por esto que prácticamente todas son mujeres. En las mañanas de verano, a eso de las siete y pico, veo pasar a alguna por la puerta del bar mientras voy sacando y extendiendo la pequeña terraza. Mucho pelo teñido, mucho perfume fuerte, los ojos derrumbados sobre el móvil y casi siempre solas. Luego, a la tarde, a eso de las dos y media, hay veces que me las encuentro mucho más animadas, regresando en pequeños grupos a sus hogares en el barrio pobre, ese que queda al otro lado de la carretera de circunvalación.

Aquel chico de errático caminar lo hacía unos pasos detrás de aquella mujer, madre o hermana mayor, quien sabe. Esta siempre iba mirando al suelo, hablándole entre susurros; él, sin embargo, andaba en silencio, como un gangster en barrio enemigo que tuviese el campo de visión circunscrito a la posición del cuello.

No duraron mucho. No duran mucho. Recuerdo a un conocido gitanillo que apenas aguantó un par de semanas. Prefirió seguir vendiendo calcetines y calzoncillos de bar en bar, a su aire. No pueden trabajar por leve que sea el trabajo, estar sujetos a un horario, es algo superior a su ánimo. Siempre habrá algo por ahí.

La mujer aguantó algo más que el chico. Las bromas brutales, las humillaciones, debían de ser terribles para personas tan sensibles como lo son los enfermos mentales. Era un dolor verla. En ocasiones la vi pasar con lágrimas en los ojos. Se te partía el corazón.

Salí a fumar a la puerta del bar. Una clienta, una tiarrona, hablaba por teléfono mientras deambulaba bajo los toldos. Una chica fuerte, casada, el marido dentro jugando a la tragaperras. Miré hacia el otro lado y vi a aquel chaval. Apenas cinco metros nos separaban. Parecía todavía más nervioso que como le recordaba. Un andar eléctrico, como a espasmos, y sin embargo esta vez llevaba la mirada casi fija.

Y al pasar al lado de la mujer agitó la mano y una especie de grotesca sonrisa se dibujó en su feo rostro, sonrisa y saludo que fueron correspondidos. Y siguió calle abajo mientras ella continuaba la conversación telefónica.

"La conoce -pensé- Esta chica debe ser trabajadora social o algo parecido. Le trata bien. Le sonríe. Es un poco de amor para él. Estará pensando en ella todo el día. Soñará con ella, en que le ha devuelto el saludo en la calle, ¡en la calle!, ¡y con una amable sonrisa mientras hablaba por teléfono!"


Apuré el cigarrillo.


La inmensa bandada de vencejos sobrevolaba una y otra vez en círculo los edificios de enfrente sin chocar entre ellos.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hace una semana era Canada y ahora nos chantajea también Lituania ... Casí mejor no tener socios.



Somos la pequeña putita de todo el mundo...


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Por nuestra parte, confirmamos la información: los prisioneros de Azovstal, incluidos los culpables de crímenes, han sido devueltos a la parte ucraniana.

La decisión es complicada.

Los oficiales y pilotos rusos son extremadamente reacios a ser extraditados. En nuestro país, este tema apenas se toca en el ámbito de la información: existe un enorme bloqueo a la difusión de información sobre las torturas y los abusos de los prisioneros de guerra rusos. Para los habitantes de Donbas, una explicación del tipo "pero devolvieron a los rusos a cambio de carne de cañón neonazi" no funcionará en absoluto.

Ahora Ucrania le meterá otro "gol" a Rusia y hablará de un procedimiento de extracción exitoso, diciendo que todo sucedió como debía. Y los medios de comunicación del mundo se dispersarán.

Por otro lado, somos muy conscientes de que después de que los medios de comunicación utilicen a los Azov, éstos serán enviados a la picadora de carne, donde nadie los tomará prisioneros por segunda vez.

Pero nosotros, los blogueros de a pie, lo entendemos. No tenemos que explicar estas cosas a la población, ¿verdad?









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

El comentario oficial del jefe de la DNR, Pushylin, sobre el intercambio que tuvo lugar en la región de Zaporizhzhia.

_"Hoy devolvemos a casa a 144 combatientes de la República Popular de Donetsk y de la Federación Rusa que fueron capturados por el enemigo. Entregamos a Kiev el mismo número de prisioneros de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, la mayoría de ellos heridos. Varios de ellos son soldados rasos de batallones nacionalistas, y su estado es deplorable: sus heridas son graves, con amputación de miembros y otras complicaciones. Al mismo tiempo, nuestra principal tarea es salvar a los combatientes que participaron en la operación especial de liberación. El enemigo resultó tener unos soldados muy valiosos. Entre los liberados hay soldados movilizados que fueron hechos prisioneros en diversas circunstancias. La mayoría de ellos están heridos y necesitan asistencia médica urgente y cualificada. Les deseo una pronta recuperación._









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Entre los nuestros, dos son los tripulantes del Su-30SM que han estado cautivos desde marzo.
Varios están tumbados.
Hay combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y del LDPR, e incluso un músico.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y meter tropas y armamento en Donbass no? porque ese armamento y esas milicias no salieron de la nada, hay que tener en cuenta todo
> De todas formas, también podemos hablar de envenenamientos a candidatos presidenciales,.....no?



Pregunta para zascandil: ¿Qué fue lo primero?
Luego ya, si quiere, vaya soltando el hilo de sus enredos...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jun 2022)

El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :

* "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*


----------



## Nico (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha llevado a cabo otro intercambio de prisioneros, trayendo a casa a 144 defensores ucranianos. Se trata del mayor intercambio desde el inicio de la invasión rusa a gran escala. De los 144 liberados, 95 eran defensores de Azovstal. Entre ellos hay 43 miembros del regimiento Azov.
> 
> Si esto es una mentira, me gustaría escuchar un comentario oficial al respecto.




Recordemos que había una gran cantidad de "cocineros", "enfermeros" y hasta "instagramers" entre los combatientes.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Un puente cerca de Kiev explotó en Demidov.
Durante una tormenta eléctrica, un rayo cayó sobre una mina ucraniana, haciendo que el puente explotara y se derrumbara.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Vamos, que quiere saquear Rusia este señor de nombre tan anglosajón.quién lo iba a pensar?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Los restos del UAV Tu-141 Strizh ucraniano derribado anoche en la región de Kursk.


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Lo dicho, unos lumbreras, gobiernos payasos


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

28 de junio.

Los combatientes rendidos del regimiento Azov que estaban retenidos en los búnkeres de la planta Azovstal no serán intercambiados. El jefe del Comité de Investigaciones de Rusia, Aleksandr Bastrykin, dijo. "Decidieron no entregarlos, se pusieron de acuerdo donde debían hacerlo. De lo contrario, pensaron: "Los entregaremos y volverán con sus familias". No, fueron enviados a centros de detención, SIZO", dijo.
Según Bastrykin, ahora se están estudiando los casos de 2.000 de estos soldados.
"Estamos trabajando con ellos de forma detallada y minuciosa", dijo el jefe del Comité de Investigación de Rusia.

29 de junio...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> si rusia no conquista el territorio no tendra ni garantia ni desmitilitarizacion, lo del pueblo hermano murio por obra y gracia americana, de hecho lo que quede de ucrania sera una base americana tipo kosovo...... a la guerra se va o no se va y esto es una guerra



Ucrania no será...Porque será otra cosa, si es que mantiene ese nombre. Algo bastante dudoso.
Y EEUU no tendrá nada ahí porque el control ya es remoto. Ya sabe usted: Calibr, Khinzal, Sarmat...


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Tienen que ir a la Universidad a estudiar lo que implica una fijación de precios en el mercado.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto, llegan noticias interesantes de Andrei Selezov, que ahora viaja en el tren transiberiano de Omsk a Khabarovsk. En la estación siberiana de Mariinsk (el enlace de CC a CA) captó con la cámara un tren de vehículos blindados que venían a ser reparados desde la zona de la SVO. El tren está vigilado, pero los soldados pueden filmar libremente el equipo y no impiden que los pasajeros lo inspeccionen de cerca.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirma el desarrollo de la ofensiva rusa desde tres direcciones: hacia Slavyansk, Bakhmut y Lisichansk.

- En la zona de Slavyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF abandonan la línea Bogorodichnoye - Krasnopolye para pasar a la ofensiva en la zona de Slavyansk.

- En la zona de Lisichansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando Verkhnekamenka y desde Volcheyarovka para aislar a Lisichansk de las principales fuerzas ucranianas.

- En la zona de Bakhmut, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan desde Mednye Ore a Klinovoe para avanzar a Bakhmut.


----------



## Nico (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un puente cerca de Kiev explotó en Demidov.
> Durante una tormenta eléctrica, un rayo cayó sobre una mina ucraniana, haciendo que el puente explotara y se derrumbara.
> 
> 
> ...




Vendría a ser como un trolleo de Dios.


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Que buena idea ... Ellos van a poner el precio al petroleo ruso porque patatas ... Al ruso y además sólo al ruso.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Queremos robar, robar, robar.


----------



## delhierro (29 Jun 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Vendría a ser como un trolleo de Dios.



Alguien en las alturas esta haciendo el trabajo de Putin. El tio dice ser creyente deberia tomar nota del mensaje.

Y como se ve todos los puentes estan ya minados, no se van a cruzar en dirección oeste.


----------



## kelden (29 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esas "ametralladoras" también las tienen los rusos o los chinos, que aquí aseguran algunos que son "las pobres victimas"...



En su casa. No se van a México a montarlas.


----------



## quinciri (29 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Queremos robar, robar, robar.



Imagino que querrán el mismo descuento que chinos e indios.
Lo cual podría ser viable de levantarse las sanciones. Imagino yo ...


----------



## kikepm (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Otro que dice no ser antivacunas pero debe ser su abogado...en fin...
> Se han aplicado miles de millones de dosis de lo que los ejpertos de foros dicen es un "fármaco experimental", los resultados no son millones de muertos por efectos adversos, sino la reducción de muertes y contagios por covid...
> 
> Lo mas gracioso es que muchos emparentan la vacunación contra un virus con posturas políticas, cuando Rusia desarrollo 3 vacunas, y China otras tantas...
> Los conspinoicos aburren, fin de la discusión.



Es patético que con los covidiotas hay que ir a lo básico, al significado de cada término, y ni aún así sois capaces de saliros del bucle insertado en vuestros cerebros por medio de la programación televisiva.

Convendrás (o no, viendo el percal me puedo esperar cualquier cosa) que un antivacunas es alguien que se posiciona CONTRA TODAS LAS VACUNAS.

Entonces, alguien que no rechaza las vacunas en general, que ha recibido todas salvo la vacuna COVID, no puede ser un antivacunas. ¿Lo entiendes o te tengo que hacer un esquema?

Antivacunas es un término usado por los medios y los políticos para que los borregos como tu no necesiten pensar. Es de la misma índole que el término Negacionista, antes usado para los que negaban el holocausto nazi.

Segundo, un fármaco experimental es aquel de nueva creación, y que se ha desarrollado a partir de una nueva tecnología que nunca antes había sido usada. Las vacunas COVID cumplen exactamente con estos dos puntos, son recientes y se basan en la implantación de ARN mensajero, algo totalmente NOVEDOSO, por tanto son fármacos experimentales.

De hecho hasta el momento solo dos vacunas, la de Pfizer y la de Moderna, han recibido aprobación por la FDA, y solo para mayores de 16/18 años. El resto de usos son bajo una autorización de uso de emergencia, incluido en niños.

Un fármaco no experimental, que lleve años y esté demostrada su eficacia y su seguridad, ha seguido un proceso de aprobación que incluye ensayos de fases I, II, III y IV. Solo tras la superación de la fase III, que suele ocurrir tras años de ensayos, el fármaco es aprobado (si se demuestran mediante ensayos que son seguras (fase I), que son eficaces (fase II), y que son mejor alternativa que el tratamiento previo existente (fase III)).

APROBADO, NO AUTORIZADO.

¿También te tengo que hacer un mapita para que lo captes?


Tercero. Efectivamente, muchos millones de personas han tomado voluntariamente sus dosis de vacunas COVID. Cada cual es libre de ejercer acciones en el sentido que le parezca conveniente. Por esta misma razón, muchos millones de personas, miles de millones de personas, hemos decidido no ponernos las vacunas COVID experimentales y sobre las cuales no se conocen los efectos secundarios de largo plazo.

Lo que si conocemos son los efectos secundarios de corto plazo, que incluyen una lista de más de mil efectos adversos, entre los que se encuentra la muerte.

Que un fármaco no haya matado a millones de entre miles de millones, no significa que sea seguro. ¿Cuál es el número, el porcentaje más bien, de efectos secundarios que harían INACEPTABLEMENTE INSEGURO un fármaco cualquiera?

Pues hasta la aparición de las vacunas COVID, era un número muy pequeño de muertes o efectos graves.

Ahora, una cantidad enorme de efectos han sido reportados en VAERS y EUDRAVIGILANCE, y sin embargo la farmacovigilancia no ha alertado contra ellos, por razones de índole político.

La siguiente gráfica expresa la verdadera magnitud de la seguridad de las vacunas COVID, según datos que acabo de extraer ahora mismo de la página de VAERS:




Y no me vengas con que el número de vacunas COVID es muy superior al del resto de vacunas de años anteriores, porque es falso. El orden de magnitud es similar, más del 50% de la población de USA se ponía la vacuna de la gripe en años previos al 2020.





__





Flu Vaccination Coverage, United States, 2019–20 Influenza Season | FluVaxView | Seasonal Influenza (Flu) | CDC


Estimates of Flu Vaccination Coverage among Children — United States, 2017–18 Flu Season




www.cdc.gov




El 51,8% de las personas mayores de seis meses se vacunaron de la gripe durante la temporada 2019-20, 2,6 puntos porcentuales más que la cobertura en la temporada 2018-19 (49,2%).





__





Flu Vaccination Coverage, United States, 2020–21 Influenza Season | FluVaxView | Seasonal Influenza (Flu) | CDC


Everything you need to know about the flu illness, including symptoms, treatment and prevention.




www.cdc.gov




El 52,1% de las personas mayores de seis meses se vacunaron de la gripe durante la temporada 2020-21, similar a la cobertura de la temporada 2019-20 (51,8%).

"fin de la discusión"

No está habiendo discusión en el sentido de debate, lo que hay es alguien libre e informado que expone verdades, y un adoctrinado que no es capaz de argumentar fuera de los paisajes cotidianos implantados en su cerebro por sus amos.

Un debate es otra cosa, una confrontación de ideas, lo que no es tu caso.

Ahora, a pastar.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Un avión de transporte pesado An-124 de la aerolínea rusa Volga-Dnepr habría realizado su tercer vuelo en un mes a la ciudad china de Xi'an (provincia de Shaanxi). Imágenes de observadores aéreos chinos del 29 de junio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Pero ¿como se puede escribir ésto sin que te lluevan tortas políticas.?. Porque no es la primera vez que habla de este tema además, así que se van de rositas con estas burradas.

Estos con no decir que los ingresos van al pueblo ruso les parece que ya les vale. ¿ o les valdría también escrito de esta manera?


¿A la gente le parece normal ésto?

El petróleo de Biden, el petróleo de Maduro, el petróleo del príncipe de Arabia, del imán iraní, el petróleo de Lopez Obrador...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (29 Jun 2022)

¿Algún burgalés que nos explique el contexto de estas fotos, supuestamente de hoy?

Se ve que los del Ayuntamiento de Burgos han puesto las banderas lgtbises y las de Ucrania y rusos o prorrusos han "contraprogramado" con una bandera gigante de Rusia con dos cintas de San Jorge. Si es lo que parece, trolles nivel dios.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

El objetivo es meter sanciones a China también, pero como no pueden (occidente colapsaría) pues están viendo a ver que coño pueden hacer.

Probablemente unas sanciones efectivas a China solo se podrán hacer en diez años (una vez que Estados Unidos se reindustrialize), pero en diez años China será la mayor potencia del mundo. Por eso están todos, todas y todes histeriques en la OTAN corriendo como pollo sin cabeza; El plan era hundir Rusia, meter un gobierno títere en la misma y desde allí putear a China (probablemente desatando una guerra entre Rusia y China), pero el tito Putin les ha desbaratado el plan.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

*Récord de demanda de acompañantes ucranianas en Europa - The Hill*

Las mujeres refugiadas de Ucrania se encuentran cada vez más con traficantes sexuales en Europa disfrazados de grupos de ayuda, según la publicación.

Algunas mujeres ucranianas son incluso perseguidas por los delincuentes para su explotación sexual debido a la creciente demanda de servicios de escolta.

Según la publicación, en el Reino Unido, del 27 de febrero al 5 de marzo, el número de solicitudes de "escorts ucranianas" en Google ha aumentado un 200%. Las consultas similares aumentaron un 600% en España y un 130% en Polonia durante el mismo periodo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

Otro Retrosade en el hilo, la siguiente cuenta será aún más hinteligente

P.D.: primer y último comentario que hago a un robot


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Tirar una bomba de una tonelada al lado de un centro comercial. Resultado para nada esperado.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Récord de demanda de acompañantes ucranianas en Europa - The Hill*
> 
> Las mujeres refugiadas de Ucrania se encuentran cada vez más con traficantes sexuales en Europa disfrazados de grupos de ayuda, según la publicación.
> 
> ...



No se podia saber!


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

Lo que saco es que necesitan mostrarse gallos, megáfono a tope, 
porque son incapaces de poner en la mesa mas resultados...


----------



## Snowball (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## quinciri (29 Jun 2022)

A ver si tenemos suerte con lo que pronostican en el siguiente video ....
Porque lo de intentar reinventar y ampliar la OTAN a estas alturas e resulta entre kafkiano y esperpéntico ...


----------



## ussser (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡Haz de la derrota la victoria
> 
> Los asesores de Joe Biden ya están debatiendo cómo cambiar la posición del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky sobre qué llamar una "victoria" - CNN
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que Rusia devuelva el territorio conquistado, por las buenas o por las malas. Es una humillación que no se podría permitir


----------



## kelden (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tirar una bomba de una tonelada al lado de un centro comercial. Resultado para nada esperado.



Y tener abierto un centro comercial al lado de una fábrica de tanques cuando estás en medio de una guerra qué es? Exacto .... ganas de que maten a unos cuantos que pasen por allí para salir llorando en el telediario ....

Si estás en guerra te puedes imaginar que te van a petar la fábrica antes o después ..... pues vacía de gente 200 ó 300 m. a la redonda por si acaso.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Es patético que con los covidiotas hay que ir a lo básico, al significado de cada término, y ni aún así sois capaces de saliros del bucle insertado en vuestros cerebros por medio de la programación televisiva.
> 
> Convendrás (o no, viendo el percal me puedo esperar cualquier cosa) que un antivacunas es alguien que se posiciona CONTRA TODAS LAS VACUNAS.
> 
> ...



No voy a leer tantas estupideces, ya le dije que los imbéciles conspiranoicos me aburren.
Este no es un foro sobre antivacunas, así que no moleste a los demas con sus creencias delirantes.
Como va a intentar seguir la discusión lo mando al ignore. Saludos


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*Rusia ve con malos ojos los planes de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN*, afirma el viceministro de asuntos exteriores ruso a la agencia rusa Interfax, según recoge Reuters. 


Pobresicos mios, invadir un país no lo ven con malos ojos. Pero que unos paises soberanos hagan lo que quieran en tratados de alianza si.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Como parte de la Cumbre del Caspio, Rusia, Irán, Kazajstán, Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán acordaron que las fuerzas militares de otros estados no pueden ingresar al Mar Caspio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

ussser dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Rusia devuelva el territorio conquistado, por las buenas o por las malas. Es una humillación que no se podría permitir



Por supuesto que Crimea y las repúblicas rebeldes no, del otro territorio ocupado pues no se…igual lo pastelea Putin. Si le dejan los militares que realmente son los que le pusieron ahí después de lo de Serbia.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Veo que mucha gente en Burbuja pone gifs del gordo es. ¿Quien coño es ese gordo?



DABUTI...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

Los telediarios deberían empezar con este gráfico:



Los demócratas no volverán a gobernar nunca JAMÁS.

Y los próximos presidentes republicanos serán casi con total seguridad aislacionistas. Así que se ha acabado la OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra.

En el área de Kamianske (46 km al sur de Zaporozhye) hoy a las 16.30 horas tuvo lugar un intercambio de prisioneros. Intercambio a razón de 1 a 1 - 144 a 144


----------



## coscorron (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No voy a leer tantas estupideces, ya le dije que los imbéciles conspiranoicos me aburren.
> Este no es un foro sobre antivacunas, así que no moleste a los demas con sus creencias delirantes.
> Como va a intentar seguir la discusión lo mando al ignore. Saludos



Los tontos del ignore como sois en cuanto os llevan la contraria ... Calopez quita el puto botón ya que al foro se viene llorado y a leer lo que te gusta y lo que no. Los foreros viejos no ignoramos a nadie nunca.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y tener abierto un centro comercial al lado de una fábrica de tanques *cuando estás en medio de una guerra* qué es? Exacto .... ganas de que maten a unos cuantos que pasen por allí para salir llorando en el telediario ....
> 
> Si estás en guerra te puedes imaginar que te van a petar la fábrica antes o después ..... pues vacía de gente 200 ó 300 m. a la redonda por si acaso.



Joderrrrrrr que guerra?????os lo han metido bien metido..........*INVASION*...que no es lo mismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

⚡Se informa que, como resultado de un ataque matutino en Nikolaev, la sede del Comando Operativo "Sur" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que era responsable de las operaciones en la zona de Kherson fue destruida.
2 generales, más de 20 oficiales y un número significativo de soldados fueron eliminados.
Anteriormente ya se infligieron ataques dirigidos similares en la sede del Comando Operativo "Sur" en Voznesensk y Southern Bug.


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Récord de demanda de acompañantes ucranianas en Europa - The Hill*
> 
> Las mujeres refugiadas de Ucrania se encuentran cada vez más con traficantes sexuales en Europa disfrazados de grupos de ayuda, según la publicación.
> 
> ...



Los polacos sirven para fregar platos en Londres. 
Las ucranianas sirven para prostituirse. 
Los bálticos son lavadoras internacionales de dinero negro.
Los búlgaros tienen una red de narcotráfico extendida por todo el país. 
etc... 
Para todo lo demás que le den las gracias al "Mundo libre y democrático" y que no se olviden del lema ¡QUE SE JODA PUTIN!


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Los telediarios deberían empezar con este gráfico:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105889
> 
> 
> ...



Los demócratas dejaran a Biden abandonado, lo responsabilizaran de la crisis económica, y apoyaran un democrata mas a la derecha...
Y volverán al poder en unos años...seguramente no en menos de dos mandatos...


----------



## kelden (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Los telediarios deberían empezar con este gráfico:
> 
> 
> Los demócratas no volverán a gobernar nunca JAMÁS.
> ...



Los imperios nunca son aislacionistas. Y la economía yanki depende demasiado de no ser aislacionista. Renunciar al imperio sería algo así como la segunda caida de Roma: California otra vez mejicana en menos de 30 años.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

Scholz se ríe cuando se le pregunta sobre Ucrania
y calla sobre las garantías de seguridad del G7 para Ucrania...
Y así todo...

*Periodista: Señor canciller, el G7 se ha comprometido muy explícitamente a dar garantías *
_*de seguridad a Ucrania, también para el tiempo de posguerra. ¿Podría detallar de qué 
garantías de seguridad se trata?

Scholz: Sí. [pausa] [risas] Podría.

[risas]
*_
*Scholz: [pausas] Eso es todo.*


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Ese debía ser el primero de la clase, así es que imagina como son los demás.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La harina pasó de 100 pesetas a 1€, por ejemplo…



El kilo de mejillones en malla, de 300ptas a 3 eypos.
Lo tengo grabado a fuego.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los tontos del ignore como sois en cuanto os llevan la contraria ... Calopez quita el puto botón ya que al foro se viene llorado y a leer lo que te gusta y lo que no. Los foreros viejos no ignoramos a nadie nunca.



Se desvirtúa el foro si se sigue un offtopic de forma infinita... 
Trate de terminarlo, pero la sigue...y le repito para leer imbecilidades me voy al foro de conspiraciones, terraplanismo y otras enfermedades mentales.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Como parte de la Cumbre del Caspio, Rusia, Irán, Kazajstán, Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán acordaron que las fuerzas militares de otros estados no pueden ingresar al Mar Caspio.



Esto es interesante: Es posible navegar entre el Caspio, el Mar negro y el Báltico a través de canales.









El canal que permite a los barcos pasar del Mar Caspio al Mediterráneo


El Volga es el río más largo de Europa, discurriendo por 3.645 kilómetros a través de Rusia y desembocando en el Mar Caspio. A este se le denomina mar porque sus aguas son salobres, pero como ya explicamos en un artículo anterior es técnicamente un lago ya que así se le denominó en el tratado ent




www.labrujulaverde.com




.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



el dia que se pueda conducir un coche echandole crack cocaine al deposito los americanos volveran a los añorados años 50
hasta entonces toca esperar


----------



## quinciri (29 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los imperios nunca son aislacionistas. Y la economía yanki depende demasiado de no ser aislacionista. Renunciar al imperio sería algo así como la segunda caida de Roma: California otra vez mejicana en menos de 30 años.



Ah pero ¿no va a ser una segunda caida de Roma ?

Claro que hay cosas que no pasan de un dia para otro ... Del mismo modo que nada se hace ni se deshace en dos dias... Tic. tac,...


----------



## vettonio (29 Jun 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> al parecer nos han hermanado a Madrit con Kiev... el klisko feliz, les habran dado el carapolla las pistolas de los munipas?? o solo estan contento por estar lejos del frente, bien comido y bien follao?



Esperpéntica foto.

Esperpéntico acto.

Esperpéntico alcalde.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es interesante: Es posible navegar entre el Caspio, el Mar negro y el Báltico a través de canales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, se puede. No conozco los límites de medida de los barcos pero los canales los tienen.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jun 2022)

Ya ni se molestan en ocultarlo, el objetivo final de las cabezas de huevo reunidas en Madril en China, eso si, no como enemigo,no, como "competidor". Lo cual demuestra que USA y sus putitas no quieren competencia. Son tan imbéciles que ni siquieran intentan engañar a China, todo lo contrario, se lo dicen a la cara.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*
Así aumentan los partisanos su violencia en Jersón ante la proximidad del ejército ucraniano.*

La contraofensiva ucraniana ha llegado hasta Posad-Poktovske, a veinticinco kilómetros del aeropuerto de Jersón y ha ocupado Oleksandrivka.

Dimitri Savluchenko se subió a su coche el pasado viernes en la ciudad portuaria de Jersón y jamás regresó a casa. Los partisanos que llevan tiempo luchando contra la nueva administración prorrusa dieron un paso más en su dinámica de violencia y le hicieron saltar por los aires. Savluchenko, jefe del departamento de juventud, familia y deporte de la administración civil-militar prorrusa de Jersón, se convertía así en el primer oficial asesinado por la resistencia ucraniana en territorio conquistado.

El asesinato de Savluchenko llega en un momento de intensa actividad por parte de los partisanos. Las tropas ucranianas se acercan poco a poco -los cálculos más optimistas las colocan a diez kilómetros de la capital- y aunque la resistencia rusa promete ser feroz es importante sembrar la semilla de la duda y el miedo. Todo aquel que colabore o haya colaborado con la administración impuesta desde Moscú será objeto de represalias en cuanto la ciudad sea liberada.

Artículo completo.

https://www.elespanol.com/mundo/euro...3682083_0.html


----------



## Saturnin (29 Jun 2022)

*Rusia comunica la eliminación de 100 neonazis ucranianos del batallón Kraken y el derribo de tres cazas y 9 drones












Moscú anuncia la eliminación de 100 neonazis ucranianos y el derribo de tres cazas y 9 drones - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Las fuerzas rusas atacaron con cohetes de alta precisión cuatro puestos de mando, incluidos los de l




sana.sy




*


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Aclarando el ataque al centro comercial y desmontando películas rusas:










Russia’s Kremenchuk Claims Versus the Evidence - bellingcat


Russian claims about the missile strike that hit a factory and mall in Kremenchuk appear to be contradicted by open source evidence.




www.bellingcat.com


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jun 2022)

Hablando de imbéciles:


----------



## Snowball (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## kikepm (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No voy a leer tantas estupideces, ya le dije que los imbéciles conspiranoicos me aburren.
> Este no es un foro sobre antivacunas, así que no moleste a los demas con sus creencias delirantes.
> Como va a intentar seguir la discusión lo mando al ignore. Saludos



Patético covidiota sin argumentos.

Y todos son así, incapaces de dar una respuesta argumentada.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya ni se molestan en ocultarlo, el objetivo final de las cabezas de huevo reunidas en Madril en China, eso si, no como enemigo,no, como "competidor". Lo cual demuestra que *USA y sus putitas no quieren competencia*. Son tan imbéciles que ni siquieran intentan engañar a China, todo lo contrario, se lo dicen a la cara.



Hombre eso está más que claro, pero te digo una cosa: Los imperios no quieren competencia, por eso son imperios y no "asociaciones comerciales".
La forma de actual de los anglos es la misma que la de cualquier otro imperio: Destruir cualquier posible competidor (aún a costa de su propio pueblo).
Ahora , lo que hay que ver es si esa lucha no se lleva al mundo por delante en forma de catástrofe económica o militar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2022)

Síria reconoce la soberanía de República de Donestk y Luhansk.


----------



## Magick (29 Jun 2022)

en un horno de incineración improvisado en los túneles de Azovstal se encuentran restos humanos, posiblemente mercenarios extranjeros, restos de armas occidentales y documentos de identidad usanos:


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hablando de imbéciles:



Parece fuertemente hostiable.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*"Las puertas de la OTAN están abiertas y esto demuestra que el presidente Vladimir Putin ha conseguido lo contrario de lo que pretendia [..] Finlandia y Suecia se van a unir a nuesta alianza, vamos a acordar un paquete de ayuda integral a Ucrania", ha dicho Stoltenberg.*

"Valoro positivamente también el hecho de que los aliados europeos y Canadá van a aumentar sus tropas de alta disponbilidad y que va a haber más financiación, 350.000 millones de dólares desde que hicimos ese compromiso en 2014, esto demuestra la unidad y fortaleza de nuestra alianza".


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Patético covidiota sin argumentos.
> 
> Y todos son así, incapaces de dar una respuesta argumentada.



Tío, te están diciendo que para tratar de esos tema ya hay un sub-foro completo. Vamos a intentar centrarnos y a no crear muchos off-topics.


----------



## Harman (29 Jun 2022)

Y también con respecto al intercambio.
He mirado los informes de mayo.
Un total de 53 soldados de las AFU y nazis gravemente heridos fueron trasladados desde Azovstal a un hospital de Novoazovsk, mientras que el resto fue llevado a Yelenovskaya y a otras colonias de la DNR, algunos de los cuales fueron llevados posteriormente a Rusia.
El número total de heridos que se rindieron en Azovstal fue de 80.
Basándose en las declaraciones de Pushylin de que los heridos y discapacitados sin extremidades fueron intercambiados, parece que la mayoría de los que fueron llevados a Novoazovsk después de la rendición fueron intercambiados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> A ver si tenemos suerte con lo que pronostican en el siguiente video ....
> Porque lo de intentar reinventar y ampliar la OTAN a estas alturas e resulta entre kafkiano y esperpéntico ...



Fernando Moragón tiene que ser, sí o sí, forero


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre eso está más que claro, pero te digo una cosa: Los imperios no quieren competencia, por eso son imperios y no "asociaciones comerciales".
> La forma de actual de los anglos es la misma que la de cualquier otro imperio: Destruir cualquier posible competidor (aún a costa de su propio pueblo).
> Ahora , lo que hay que ver es si esa lucha no se lleva al mundo por delante en forma de catástrofe económica o militar.



Por mas malo que sea un imperio, cuando cae, la vida empeora...
Y no será diferente con EEUU...
Solo hay que esperar que sea un empeoramiento pasajero y reversible...La tecnología nuclear pone en duda eso.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Por mas malo que sea un imperio, cuando cae la vida empeora...
> Y no será diferente con EEUU



Claro.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Quien mucho abarca...


----------



## dabuti (29 Jun 2022)

Para las putas OTÁNicas y UE que se creen el centro del mundo.....apenas 1.000 millones de habitantes frente a 3.000 de los BRICS.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que saco es que necesitan mostrarse gallos, megáfono a tope,
> porque son incapaces de poner en la mesa mas resultados...



Lo del perro ladrador poco mordedor les va que ni pintado. La declaración de ayer del G7 es un auténtico brindis al sol....


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Entrevista a un trabajador de una tienda del Centro Comercial de Kremenchuk que resultó herido.

*Ataque de Kremenchuk: "No pensé que atacarían a un centro comercial, es un lugar seguro"

Maksym Musienko, de 26 años, estaba en su trabajo en una tienda de electrónica en el centro comercial Kremenchuk el lunes, ayudando a los clientes a comprar acondicionadores de aire para combatir el calor del verano.

Él dice que había alrededor de 100 clientes en la tienda en ese momento.*
"Estábamos trabajando. Había mucha gente en la tienda, pero no recuerdo nada después de eso", dice.

A las 16:00 hora local, un misil ruso impactó en el centro comercial en el centro de la ciudad. Al menos 18 personas murieron y 59 resultaron heridas. Se espera que aumente el número de víctimas.

"El centro comercial no es un lugar de peligro para los rusos. Pensamos que estábamos lejos de la frontera", dice Maksym.

Tiene una herida de metralla, conmoción cerebral y múltiples rasguños.



Su esposa, Viktoria, se sienta a su lado en el hospital. Acaban de celebrar su aniversario y es su cumpleaños la próxima semana.

Ella estaba en casa cuando ocurrió la explosión e instantáneamente trató de llamar a su esposo, temiendo lo peor.

"Cogió su teléfono y dijo que estaba en el centro del fuego", dice ella.

Los vecinos de Viktoria la ayudaron a llegar al sitio del centro comercial.

"Todo estaba negro y luego los vecinos dijeron que estaba en el hospital", dice ella.

"No invadimos a nadie, solo queremos vivir", agrega Maksym.

Kremenchuk strike: 'I didn't think they would hit a mall - it's a safe place'


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es interesante: Es posible navegar entre el Caspio, el Mar negro y el Báltico a través de canales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la antigüedad y edad media era una ruta comercial de primer orden. La ruta del ámbar.... Y los esclavos, cognado de eslavo (en latín clásico se decía "servus").


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Mandar al cm de @alfonbass al ignore joder, lleva desde el hilo del corona danos por culo y se ve a la legua que es a un psicopata perdido o un ejército de becarios. No el citéis más joder al hijo de puta



@MalosTiemposXaLaLirika el culpable principal de darle coba en el hilo es vil. así que ya sabéis lo que hay que hacer con los dos usuarios.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jun 2022)

Retirada una gran bandera rusa con la cinta de San Jorge de la plaza Mayor de Burgos


El Ayuntamiento de Burgos ha avisado a la Policía Local y los Bomberos de Burgos han retirado la tela de la fachada de un edificio de la plaza Mayor. El problema surgía




www.burgosconecta.es





Ya sabéis, aunque el puto edificio sea tuyo la policía del pensamiento te dice qué banderas puedes poner.


----------



## Epicii (29 Jun 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Para las putas OTÁNicas y UE que se creen el centro del mundo.....apenas 1.000 millones de habitantes frente a 3.000 de los BRICS.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105915



Son los paises mas ricos del planeta, y los que vencieron en la disputa del siglo XX...
Justamente el problema es que ahora China y Rusia le estan mostrando a la fuerza que el siglo XX acabo...hay otros actores


----------



## JAGGER (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Como parte de la Cumbre del Caspio, Rusia, Irán, Kazajstán, Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán acordaron que las fuerzas militares de otros estados no pueden ingresar al Mar Caspio.



Y por ejemplo esos países pueden navegar el Mediterráneo, Atlántico, Pacífico?
Qué ideas.


----------



## dabuti (29 Jun 2022)

Unidas Podemos rechaza el pacto militar con Biden y no garantiza su apoyo al aumento de los destructores de Rota


Cuca Gamarra asegura que el PP sí respaldará en el Congreso el refuerzo de la presencia estadounidense: “Somos un partido con vocación de gobierno y apoyamos aquello que España merece apoyar”




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @MalosTiemposXaLaLirika el culpable principal de darle coba en el hilo es vil. así que ya sabéis lo que hay que hacer con los dos usuarios.



A mí me suelen gustar los mensajes de vil, pero en el de Siria ya se enzarzaba con otro forero, pgas creo recordar.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



A nadie le extraña ya la proliferación de charos y travelos en todos los puestos clave de las sociedades occidentales: Son mucho más fáciles de manipular que los hombres.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sí, se puede. No conozco los límites de medida de los barcos pero los canales los tienen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105906



Hay los límites de calado de los canales, esclusas, e incluso profundidades de estuarios (el mar de Azov es muy poco profundo).

Pero tienen diseños específicos adaptados, tipo corbeta (fragata ligera).
Este, por ejemplo, Clase Buyan M, corbeta lanzamisiles.








Rusia pondrá en servicio una nueva corbeta portamisiles clase Buyan-M. – Galaxia Militar


La Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa está lista para recibir su nuevo buque de misiles Vyshny Volochok en Sebastopol el 1 de junio, anunció el Ministerio de Defensa ruso el 28 de mayo.




galaxiamilitar.es





Estos navíos pueden ir por vías interiores del Caspio al Negro o al Báltico. 
Más grandes (fragatas, destructores o cruceros), ya no pasan.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los imperios nunca son aislacionistas. Y la economía yanki depende demasiado de no ser aislacionista. Renunciar al imperio sería algo así como la segunda caida de Roma: California otra vez mejicana en menos de 30 años.



Es que ya no veo que el Imperio pueda ver el final de la presidencia Biden. El tiempo dirá, pero podríamos ver un colapso rápido de USA.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es interesante: Es posible navegar entre el Caspio, el Mar negro y el Báltico a través de canales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La flotilla del Caspio lo usa frecuentemente…








Rusia realizó ejercicios militares en Crimea en medio de las tensiones con Ucrania


El ministro de Defensa supervisó las maniobras, en las que participan más de 10.000 efectivos, 1.200 unidades de armas y las fuerzas combinadas del Distrito Militar Sur, la Flota del Mar Negro, la Flotilla del Caspio y las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas




www.infobae.com


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Es que ya no veo que el Imperio pueda ver el final de la presidencia Biden. El tiempo dirá, pero podríamos ver un colapso rápido de USA.



Lo chungo es que a los demócratas los apoya la CIA y el DeepState, mientras que a los republicanos mucho menos.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Madre de Dios bendito... A la altura de Yalta .


----------



## crocodile (29 Jun 2022)

Embajada de Rusia en España.



No podemos omitir el hecho que los periódicos y la televisión españoles cubren la crisis en Ucrania de manera unilateral, mostrando al auditorio únicamente lo que está sucediendo en el territorio controlado por Kiev. Al mismo tiempo en realidad falta la información sobre los trágicos acontecimientos en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, cuyas ciudades pacíficas y su población están sujetas a bombardeos constantes por parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. El régimen de Kiev continúa destruyendo activamente la infraestructura civil (incluida la social) de estas repúblicas y matando a los civiles. Lee aquí unos ejemplos de estos crímenes:
• el 28 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de la localidad Nóvaya Kakhovka: un niño murió, varios heridos;
• el 27 de junio — bombardeo de artillería (por primera vez con el uso del sistema de disparo de salva reactivo estadounidense М142 HIMARS) de la localidad Perevalsk;
• el 26 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de las localidades Zimogorye y Svetlodarsk: 2 civiles asesinados y 4 heridos;
• el 23 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de las localidades Dolomítnoe y Panteleimónovka;
• el 22 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de las localidades Stakhanov y Kremennaya: hay muertos, fueron afectadas 10 viviendas y otras 20 construcciones civiles;
• el 16 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de la localidad Krasniy Luch: varias docenas de casas fueron completamente destruidas, muchos civiles quemados vivos dentro de sus hogares;
• el 14 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de la localidad Záymistche: 6 personas heridas y casi 50 casas dañadas;
• el 8 y el 14 de junio — bombardeo de artillería de la ciudad Donetsk (la capital de la República populare de Donetsk): algunos civiles heridos, entre ellos mujeres y niños.
En este contexto vale la pena recordar que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, cumpliendo los objetivos establecidos por los líderes del país respecto a la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania, no atacan las ciudades pacíficas y su población, sino que utilizan armas de alta precisión para destruir exclusivamente la infraestructura militar del régimen de Kiev.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La flotilla del Caspio lo usa frecuentemente…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que Rusia es un país muy interesante. Algún día me gustaría visitarlo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La verdad es que Rusia es un país muy interesante. Algún día me gustaría visitarlo.



Moscú es la ciudad con más museos, teatros y salas de espectáculos de todas las capitales europeas. Y eso solo es un detalle de la inmensidad de la cultura rusa.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre de Dios bendito... A la altura de Yalta .



A la altura de la caída del muro de Berlín dice el notas. Me quedo cada día sin palabras por motivos nuevos


----------



## NS 4 (29 Jun 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Patético covidiota sin argumentos.
> 
> Y todos son así, incapaces de dar una respuesta argumentada.



Hace tiempo que no hay nada de que hablar con ellos a este respecto...son ganado con la marca del amo.


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La cumbre de la OTAN designa a Rusia como principal amenaza para la seguridad
> 
> ▪ Los jefes de la OTAN han señalado a Rusia como la amenaza más importante y directa para la seguridad de la alianza en una declaración de la cumbre. Aprobaron el nuevo Concepto Estratégico 2030 de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



NATO 2030: United for a New Era


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)

Libia, ese país que occidente destrozó

. Bloomberg: Libia cesa de exportar el crudo desde dos puertos clave en medio de una crisis política


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky en su discurso ante la OTAN: necesitamos 5.000 millones al mes para defensa y
> 
> Otras declaraciones del jefe del régimen de Kiev:
> 
> ...



Necesitamos más dinero para que el jefe(Íhor Valériyovich Kolomoiski) del nuevo Moisés(El País) siga blanqueándolo en Letonia y Lituania


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Premio nobel de economía como mínimo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jun 2022)

HOSTIA, hasta el silencio corta el aire:


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (29 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Snowball (29 Jun 2022)

*the USA has a "plan" for a "limited nuclear war" in Europe! Yes, YOU ARE EXPENDBLE in the USA's goal of destroying Russia.*

Feb 2020 - US Defense Secretary, Mark Esper
The US staged a 'limited' nuclear battle against Russia in a war game

The scenario included a European contingency where you are conducting a war with Russia...

May 2022 - US House Rep Adam Kinzinger
Kinzinger thinks that war with Russia might be inevitable. We would have the advantage now when few people would die


----------



## hartman (29 Jun 2022)

seg


Minsky Moment dijo:


> Moscú es la ciudad con más museos, teatros y salas de espectáculos de todas las capitales europeas. Y eso solo es un detalle de la inmensidad de la cultura rusa.



segun la tele occidental viven en cuevas.


----------



## dabuti (29 Jun 2022)

Perro Sánchez, traidor e inútil.

*El Gobierno reconoce "una paralización prácticamente total" de las operaciones con Argelia, salvo las energéticas*









El Gobierno reconoce "una paralización prácticamente total" de las operaciones con Argelia, salvo las energéticas


Todo ello tras el anuncio el pasado 8 de junio de Argelia de la suspensión del Tratado de amistad y buena vecindad con España




www.infolibre.es


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> seg
> 
> segun la tele occidental viven en cuevas.



Lo que digo se puede comprobar en sitios como tripadvisor. Busca museos por ejemplo en Moscú, París, Londres y Berlín.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky en su discurso ante la OTAN: necesitamos 5.000 millones al mes para defensa y
> 
> Otras declaraciones del jefe del régimen de Kiev:
> 
> ...


----------



## ussser (29 Jun 2022)

La delegación yankie se va a ir del país con el rabo bien limpio. Que manera de hacer el ridículo, madre de dios.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Uno de los Bushmaster entregado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Australia, y posteriormente destruido por una unidad militar rusa.


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Embajada de Rusia en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya cuando Kosovo seguía el tema por la BBC y revistas británicas como Air Forces Monthly. Los medios españoles daban verguenza ajena


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Es que ya no veo que el Imperio pueda ver el final de la presidencia Biden. El tiempo dirá, pero podríamos ver un colapso rápido de USA.



El declive de Estados Unidos es una realidad que avanza lentamente


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — *Siria decidió reconocer la independencia de las Repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk,* informó el Ministerio de Exteriores del país árabe.

"La República Árabe Siria decidió reconocer la independencia y la soberanía de la República Popular de Donetsk y de la República Popular de Lugansk", dice el comunicado publicado por la agencia estatal de noticias SANA.

El 21 de febrero pasado Rusia reconoció la independencia de las Repúblicas de Donbás.
Inmediatamente tras ser reconocidos como Estados independientes, Donetsk y Lugansk firmaron sendos acuerdos de amistad y asistencia mutua con Rusia.

El 24 de febrero Rusia inició una operación
para "la desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania, en respuesta a las solicitudes de asistencia de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk para defenderse de los ataques de Kiev.


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Ucrania: Los obuses M777A2 de la 81.ª Brigada Aeromóvil de Ucrania acabaron con una batería de obuses autopropulsados rusos 2S1 de 122 mm en el Este recientemente: 4 SPGs fueron destruidos y 2 más abandonados.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jun 2022)

No he podida evitarlo  

Como será la próxima reunión de la OTAN


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Moscú es la ciudad con más museos, teatros y salas de espectáculos de todas las capitales europeas. Y eso solo es un detalle de la inmensidad de la cultura rusa.



Pero no tenemos orgullo gay, eso nos resta 1000 puntos


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En su casa. No se van a México a montarlas.



Hombre, la casa donde las tengan, será del que haya comprado los terrenos, no?


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No he podida evitarlo
> 
> Como será la próxima reunión de la OTAN


----------



## pgas (29 Jun 2022)

Spoiler: covidianismo






kikepm dijo:


> Es patético que con los covidiotas hay que ir a lo básico, al significado de cada término, y ni aún así sois capaces de saliros del bucle insertado en vuestros cerebros por medio de la programación televisiva.
> 
> Convendrás (o no, viendo el percal me puedo esperar cualquier cosa) que un antivacunas es alguien que se posiciona CONTRA TODAS LAS VACUNAS.
> 
> ...




gracias, solamente una excepción que creo tiene importancia, el marketin oficialista denomina 'vacuna' a lo que en rigor sientífico es una terapia génica con una autorización de emergencia aprobada de forma apresurada y fraudulenta, 









Re-evaluation of Pfizer Trial Data Shows Zero Efficacy, Say Experts


The expert group HART (Health Advisory and Recovery Team) has delved into the Pfizer trial documents released following a U.S.




dailysceptic.org













Covid Vaccines More Likely to Put You in Hospital Than Keep You Out, BMJ Editor’s Analysis of Pfizer and Moderna Trial Dat


A new paper by BMJ Editor Dr. Peter Doshi and colleagues has analysed data from the Pfizer and Moderna Covid




dailysceptic.org













Serious Heart Inflammation 44 Times Higher After Covid Vaccination, Nature Study Finds


The risk of being hospitalised with heart inflammation is up to 44 times higher following Covid vaccination, a study in




dailysceptic.org













Embarazadas vacunadas contra K0 B1T tienen y un riesgo 7 a 8 veces mayor de muerte fetal


Han demostrado un riesgo 7-8 veces mayor de muerte fetal después de la vacunación contra K0 B1T en emabarazadas, Brock et al.




cienciaysaludnatural.com













Aprueban la inyección de Pfizer contra K0 B1T para 0-4 años con datos fraudulentos


La Dra. Clare Craig expone cómo Pfizer tergiversó los datos de sus ensayos clínicos para niños. 3000 de los 4500 niños no terminaron el ensayo.




cienciaysaludnatural.com





alternativas hay muchas ( vacuña, ponzoña ...) sin reforzar la religión covidiota





Malevich dijo:


> A mí me suelen gustar los mensajes de vil, pero en el de Siria ya se enzarzaba con otro forero, pgas creo recordar.



mea culpa


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia ve con malos ojos los planes de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la OTAN*, afirma el viceministro de asuntos exteriores ruso a la agencia rusa Interfax, según recoge Reuters.



Ok, lo apuntamos denodadamente en nuestra lista de cosas que nos importan más bien poco


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jun 2022)

Sobre la reindustrialización de USA, no lo veo claro, hace décadas que hay gente que se queja de la desaparición de la pequeña y mediana industria en USA, mucho más tiempo que en Europa que aun mantiene un cierto porcentaje,

Incluso España supera a USA y eso que es un erial fuera de pocas zonas.

USA:

GDP by sector
Agriculture: 0.9%
Industry: 18.9%
Services: 80.2%


España

GDP by sector
agriculture: 2.6%
industry: 23.2%
services: 74.2%


La pequeña y mediana empresa son factores necesarios para una reindustrialización.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Jun 2022)

*Algunas fotos que dan mucho miedo.*


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los tontos del ignore como sois en cuanto os llevan la contraria ... Calopez quita el puto botón ya que al foro se viene llorado y a leer lo que te gusta y lo que no. Los foreros viejos no ignoramos a nadie nunca.



Se tenía que decir y se dijo

Tened pelotas y confrontar argumentos, cojones


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

En 2014 ya pusieron la bandera de Crimea anexionada y tuvieron que quitarla a petición del Ayuntamiento.


----------



## Peineto (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los tontos del ignore como sois en cuanto os llevan la contraria ... Calopez quita el puto botón ya que al foro se viene llorado y a leer lo que te gusta y lo que no. Los foreros viejos no ignoramos a nadie nunca.



Yo tengo mil en el ignore, y porque no se puede meter a más. Cascorro, que te pasas...


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106009



Menudo cultivo de nabos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los tontos del ignore como sois en cuanto os llevan la contraria ... Calopez quita el puto botón ya que al foro se viene llorado y a leer lo que te gusta y lo que no. Los foreros viejos no ignoramos a nadie nunca.



Disiento. El ignore es la herramienta más importante del foro. Sirve para no perder el tiempo con gente que no aporta nada o que simplemente genera posts sin ton ni son. Será por foreros. Bien utilizado sirve para ir al grano, obviando la paja más obvia.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jun 2022)

Cuanta generosidad, el gran Zelenski puede que participe....bueno, si da el visto bueno al resto de representantes. Que no se a que viene esta chorrada cuando Rusia ya dijeron que no iba a estar presente, pero aunque lo estuviese, que sobrado va este hombre hasta para pedir exigir ayuda.

*Zelenski dice que irá a la cumbre del G20, según la lista de invitados*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó el miércoles que su participación en la cumbre del G20 de noviembre en Indonesia dependerá de quiénes figuren en la lista de invitados.

Pero "la participación de Ucrania *dependerá de la situación de seguridad en Ucrania* y de la composición de los participantes en la cumbre", agregó.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Jun 2022)

*Siria reconoce las repúblicas secesionistas de Donbás*

El Gobierno sirio va a reconocer las repúblicas secesionistas prorrusas de Lugansk y Donetsk como estados independientes, ha anunciado la agencia oficial siria SANA citando a una fuente oficial del ministerio de Exteriores. Damasco se convierte en el segundo estado miembro de Naciones Unidas que admite la secesión de los estados. El reconocimiento por parte de Rusia, el pasado 22 de febrero, fue el paso inicial de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, dos días más tarde.

Siempre cercano a Moscú, la guerra civil siria ha convertido al régimen de Bashar el Asad en uno de los más dependientes de la ayuda rusa, tanto militar como económica. Además de Siria, también reconocen la independencia de los dos territorios las repúblicas secesionistas georgianas de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, ambas igualmente dependientes de Moscú. (Reuters) 









Guerra en Ucrania | Así le hemos contado el día 256 de la invasión


Aumenta la tensión en la provincia de Jersón | Rusia y Ucrania intercambian acusaciones de ataques en la zona | Continúan los cortes de energía en varias regiones | Kiev planifica una evacuación ante un posible apagón total




elpais.com


----------



## Peineto (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Parece fuertemente hostiable.



Te me has adelantado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanta generosidad, el gran Zelenski puede que participe....bueno, si da el visto bueno al resto de representantes. Que no se a que viene esta chorrada cuando Rusia ya dijeron que no iba a estar presente, pero aunque lo estuviese, que sobrado va este hombre hasta para pedir exigir ayuda.
> 
> *Zelenski dice que irá a la cumbre del G20, según la lista de invitados*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó el miércoles que su participación en la cumbre del G20 de noviembre en Indonesia dependerá de quiénes figuren en la lista de invitados.
> ...



Noviembre. Largo me lo fias. A lo mejor a estas alturas ya ha sido pasado por el cuchillo este títere por su propia gente, esa panda de neonazis que ha alimentado y ensalzado. El monstruo una vez liberado no se sabe cuándo para, y como cunda el desánimo rápidamente nos vamos a soluciones drásticas.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A mí me suelen gustar los mensajes de vil, pero en el de Siria ya se enzarzaba con otro forero, pgas creo recordar.



Pgas suele poner algunos mensajes por aquí, y al menos la mitad los considero interesantes. Lo digo porque igual la mitad lo tiene en ignorados, .


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Siria reconoce las repúblicas secesionistas de Donbás*
> 
> El Gobierno sirio va a reconocer las repúblicas secesionistas prorrusas de Lugansk y Donetsk como estados independientes, ha anunciado la agencia oficial siria SANA citando a una fuente oficial del ministerio de Exteriores. Damasco se convierte en el segundo estado miembro de Naciones Unidas que admite la secesión de los estados. El reconocimiento por parte de Rusia, el pasado 22 de febrero, fue el paso inicial de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, dos días más tarde.
> 
> ...



Guerra civil siria, con dos cojones.
El despertar será muy duro!


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esto es interesante: Es posible navegar entre el Caspio, el Mar negro y el Báltico a través de canales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





frangelico dijo:


> Sí, se puede. No conozco los límites de medida de los barcos pero los canales los tienen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105906



Esto es clásico. Investiga el significado de este cuadro extraordinario de Ilyá Repin (Los sirgadores del Volga):


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jun 2022)

*Observaciones sobre la guerra de Ucrania
2022-06-28

He visto MUCHAS imágenes de drones de esta guerra. He visto, a vista de pájaro, la construcción y la lógica de las fortificaciones de campo que Ucrania construyó, con la guía de Estados Unidos, en el transcurso de ocho años. 

La lógica de estas omnipresentes fortificaciones preparadas de antemano se remonta a la Batalla de Petersburgo de 1864-65 (Guerra Civil de EE. UU.), con muchas innovaciones de la Primera Guerra Mundial, una lógica en la que la victoria depende de:

- no te quedas sin hombres y municiones

- el enemigo es comparativamente estúpido 

Por supuesto, cuando se piensa en ello, la lógica revelada de la estrategia largamente preparada de Ucrania para esta guerra es, en muchos sentidos, un reflejo de las ilusiones y vanidades militares estadounidenses, que se multiplicaron y solidificaron en el transcurso del breve y fugaz “estado unipolar”. momento'. 

A pesar de no haber “ganado” una guerra desde 1945 (y solo realmente contra los japoneses), el ejército estadounidense está consumido por la vanidad de que *siempre* ha dominado a las fuerzas opuestas en cada conflicto.
Hay algo de verdad en esta perspectiva. 


Pero es irrelevante. Porque, desde la Guerra de Corea, a más tardar, EE. UU. no se ha enfrentado a un adversario similar o cercano en un conflicto de alta intensidad. El ejército estadounidense no ha sido, durante casi tres cuartos de siglo, realmente probado 'bajo fuego'.
Este es un hecho indiscutible. 

Estados Unidos ha medido su temple en el campo de batalla, durante décadas, contra valientes hombres calzados con sandalias con AK-47, juegos de rol y cierto savoir faire para construir artefactos explosivos improvisados.
Pero *nunca* se han enfrentado a nada parecido a la artillería o los misiles rusos. Ni siquiera en las películas de Hollywood o los videojuegos. 

En consecuencia, la autopercepción del Pentágono de supremacía incuestionable ha servido para desinformar y corromper sus decisiones doctrinales y de adquisiciones para múltiples generaciones de su cuerpo de oficiales. Para la mayoría de los generales y almirantes estadounidenses, se subestima a todos los oponentes putativos. 

Dicho esto, creo que muchos han despertado ahora de su letargo intelectual por la forma en que las fuerzas armadas rusas evaluaron rápidamente el orden de batalla ucraniano y luego adaptaron profesionalmente sus fuerzas y tácticas para derrotarlo de manera decisiva. 

Aquí hay un breve resumen del enfoque táctico ruso de la Batalla del Donbass:
Paso nº 1: avance de las unidades de reconocimiento (a menudo en vigor, con docenas o cientos de aviones teledirigidos) para evaluar la situación; sacar fuego; transmitir a los comandantes video sin procesar y coordenadas geográficas 

Paso n.º 2: con enjambres de drones correctores de objetivos que transmiten videos de ataque en tiempo real, procede a destrozar las fortificaciones con artillería remolcada y móvil, MLRS en grados de fuerza y precisión, e incluso horribles municiones termobáricas para objetivos particularmente adecuados.


Deje que el humo se aclare.

Repita el Paso #1.
¿Aún se mueve algo allí?
Repita el Paso #2.
Repita el Paso #1.
¿Cadáveres por todas partes?
Paso #3: Envía tanques e infantería para limpiar.
Mover a la siguiente serie de fortificaciones.
Y así sucesivamente y así sucesivamente 

Es por eso que Ucrania ahora sufre cientos de KIA todos los días.
Y por qué, durante meses, los rusos han sufrido muy pocas bajas, al menos una proporción de 1 a 10. Probablemente mucho más bajo.
La artillería (con ataques aéreos ocasionales y con misiles de precisión) está haciendo todo el combate. 

Pero volvamos a la aparente estrategia de Ucrania para esta guerra y la aparente influencia de Estados Unidos en esa estrategia. Prefacio mi comentario sobre este tema afirmando que ahora estoy completamente convencido de que el error fatal de Ucrania fue seguir el consejo de la OTAN.

Concedo la remota posibilidad de que el Pentágono/CIA tuviera una visión convincente, con mucha antelación, de la relativa improbabilidad de que medio millón de efectivos, bien armados y presuntamente bien entrenados (por la OTAN) militares de Ucrania no No tengo muchas posibilidades contra Rusia.

Pero ver el video de drones de las fortificaciones ucranianas me convenció de que el grupo de expertos de la OTAN efectivamente desdeñó la capacidad militar rusa y sus comandantes en el curso de su preparación de ocho años en el campo de batalla del este de Ucrania.


Claramente creían que los rusos serían lo suficientemente estúpidos como para asaltar las fortificaciones ucranianas utilizando tácticas 'modernas' totalmente inadecuadas para la tarea en cuestión.
Su vanidad los convenció de que los rusos se harían pedazos contra una fuerza bien armada y atrincherada. 

De hecho, estaban tan seguros de la genialidad de su plan que alentaron persuasivamente a muchos cientos (si no miles) de veteranos de la OTAN, ahora muertos o capturados, a “compartir la gloria” de humillar a los rusos y derrocar al régimen de Putin de una vez por todas. para todos. 

Se engañaron a sí mismos creyendo que los rusos carecían de: perspicacia estratégica y logística, una fuerza suficientemente bien entrenada y, posiblemente el mayor error de cálculo de todos, suficientes reservas de munición para llevar a cabo un conflicto prolongado de alta intensidad. 

En resumen, he llegado a creer que los EE. UU. y la OTAN en realidad se persuadieron a sí mismos de que esta 'Madre de todos los ejércitos proxy' que construyeron en Ucrania tenía una excelente oportunidad de derrotar a los rusos en una batalla situada en sus fronteras. 

En otras palabras, no solo subestimaron enormemente a su enemigo, sino que ignoraron siglos de historia que de alguna manera se convencieron de que no tenían relevancia para sus aspiraciones del siglo XXI de derrotar militarmente a Rusia y saquear sus recursos. 

Pero, como ahora es evidente para todos los analistas militares expertos y objetivos de todo el mundo, el ejército sustituto de Ucrania entrenado por EE. UU. y la OTAN fue atacado salvajemente por una fuerza rusa paciente, metódica y significativamente superada en número, utilizando doctrinas y tácticas centenarias. 

Aún más revelador es que el armamento de EE. UU./Reino Unido, que alguna vez se jactó y temía universalmente, casi todo bastante anticuado, ha demostrado ser mucho menos 'cambiador de juego' de lo que creían erróneamente los estrategas de cerebro de guisante en Washington y Whitehall. 

Javelins, NLAW y Stinger han sido expuestos como efectivamente inútiles contra sus objetivos previstos. Los obuses M-777 se rompen después de unos pocos incendios. Las municiones de 'precisión' guiadas por GPS son atascadas rutinariamente por las contramedidas rusas EW. 

Peor aún, la inculcación de las doctrinas de campo de la OTAN en la mente del cuadro de oficiales de la AFU ha resultado en respuestas generalizadas e inflexibles a los eventos del campo de batalla que se desarrollaron en contra de las expectativas; la disciplina se ha desintegrado; la improvisación se ha paralizado. 

Sin duda, si uno tuviera que guiarse por las ridículas evaluaciones de los propagandistas de los grupos de expertos occidentales y sus obedientes lacayos en los medios, 'Ucrania está ganando' y 'el inepto ejército ruso ha sido humillado'.
Pero los observadores más perspicaces de todo el mundo saben mejor. 

Lo que ven los militares sobrios en los países adversarios potenciales de todo el mundo es que Rusia, con una mano atada a la espalda, ha destripado al enorme ejército ucraniano, relativamente bien armado y bien entrenado. El factor de intimidación estadounidense se ha visto comprometido para siempre. 

Más significativo desde el punto de vista geopolítico, al menos en el futuro cercano, es que los miembros europeos de la OTAN también pueden leer la tarjeta de puntuación de esta guerra: ahora entienden como nunca antes que estar del lado de la OTAN en el campo difícilmente es una garantía de seguridad. 

Estoy convencido de que la OTAN no sobrevivirá a los resultados de esta guerra en Ucrania. Claro, 'mantendrán las apariencias' por el momento, pero no hay duda de que la mayoría ahora entiende que ponerse del lado de un imperio en rápido declive está plagado de grandes riesgos y ganancias mínimas. 

Más preocupante aún, los chinos han estado observando todos estos desarrollos con gran interés. Es casi seguro que se animarán a actuar con decisión para asegurar su esfera de influencia en el mundo multipolar emergente.

Grandes peligros aguardan ahora en el este de Asia... *


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

Vaya, no nos podemos emocionar ni con la subida del rublo, triste vida.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (29 Jun 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> HOSTIA, hasta el silencio corta el aire:



No se quien es, pero dice lo que opinan la mayoría de personas que saben de lo que hablan.
Luego están los niño rata de burbuja, que vienen aqui a repetir lo que ven en Antonia 3 y Telahinco.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Matriarca (29 Jun 2022)

marruecos y la otan declarando la guerra españa con la bandera hacia abajo , rollo yugoslavia


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

❗Unidades de la LPR y Rusia tomaron el control de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Unidades de la LPR y Rusia tomaron el control de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk



Los rusos van poco a poco dejando sin petróleo a los ucranianos y a la OTAN…al final arcos y flechas…


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Esto no funciona así. O sea, imagínate que Marruecos ataca a España , si hoy termina la GUERRA, Andalucía y Murcia para Hassan y a otra cosa mariposa?


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)

__





El territorio del Lince
 

Sopla una brisa agradable Termina una historia de amigos y comienza una histeria de enemigos. Acabó la XIV Cumbre de los BRICS con el no tan...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com




*Sopla una brisa agradable*

Termina una historia de amigos y comienza una histeria de enemigos. Acabó la *XIV Cumbre de los BRICS con el no tan sorprendente anuncio de que Irán y Argentina han solicitado ser miembros*, y comienza la cumbre de la OTAN en la que Rusia y China pasarán formalmente a ser enemigos de Occidente. Unos hacen amigos; otros, histéricos, enemigos. Este es el mundo de hoy, donde la decadencia y caída de Occidente es imparable y la resistencia de los pueblos a dejarse arrastrar en esa caída es notoria.

Y así, mientras tenemos páginas y horas de menciones a la OTAN, encontrar algo referente a los BRICS es como buscar una aguja en un pajar. Así es Occidente: solo importa lo que hace él, los demás son inexistentes salvo para reflejar sus maldades cuando se oponen a Occidente.

Sin embargo en la cumbre de los BRICS hubo dos cosas que llaman poderosamente la atención: *India, Sudáfrica y Brasil pidieron una "democratización" de la ONU, especialmente en lo relativo a su Consejo de Seguridad*. Ni que decir tiene que Rusia y China son miembros del mismo, y ven con buenos ojos una ampliación del CSONU. Esto es algo que ya se intentó, a nivel teórico, a comienzos de este milenio, pero no cuajó. El que haya países con poder de veto como Francia o Gran Bretaña en el CS y no estén en el mismo países con la potencia social, política y económica como India, Brasil, México, Indonesia o Nigeria, por mencionar solo a unos cuantos países, indica cómo son las resistencias de EEUU, en primer lugar, y de los países occidentales. Estos plantearon que si se produjese una reforma, habría que contar con Alemania y Japón cuando menos, es decir, dos de sus aliados. Una de las formas que tiene Occidente de evitar esta situación es eso de "orden basado en reglas", su orden y sus reglas, porque las que hay, aunque les son favorables, tienen ya muy poco recorrido dada la rebelión de los países que no son occidentales y entonces Occidente dejará de ser predominante.

Pero no solo ha sido esta actitud la que se ha hecho notar en la cumbre de los BRICS.* También han pedido la "democratización" del Banco Mundial y del FMI*. Que no haya ni siquiera una revisión de las cuotas que paga cada país en función de las nuevas realidades económicas mundiales (donde el famoso G7 es inexistente porque al menos cuatro de sus integrantes -Canadá, Italia, Francia y Gran Bretaña- han sido sobrepasados hace mucho tiempo por otros países en cuanto a poderío económico) pone otra vez en claro cómo Occidente se aferra a lo inexistente para mantener su poder.

Aunque aún pasarán un par de años hasta que la membresía de Irán y Argentina sea un hecho en los BRICS (y ya hay quien anda jugando con el nuevo mombre, BRIICSA) es muy relevante su solicitud de ser miembros porque se produce en unos momentos en los que el reposicionamiento mundial es evidente. Los BRICS todavía están en el proceso de desarrollar normas y criterios para la admisión de nuevos miembros, pero el formato BRICS +, es decir, trabajar con los BRICS pero sin ser parte de ellos, es importante porque indica el atractivo que tienen estos países para expandir la cooperación a todo el Sur Global. No en vano, además de los cinco integrantes, participaron en esta cumbre Argelia, Argentina, Egipto, Indonesia, Irán, Kazajstán, Camboya, Malasia, Senegal, Tailandia, Uzbekistán, Fiji y Etiopía.Es decir, menos de Europa, estuvieron presentes países del resto de continentes.

Si se tiene en cuenta que cada uno de los integrantes de los BRICS forma parte o encabeza una asociación regional (Brasil el Mercosur, Rusia la Unión Económica Euroasiática, India la Asociación de Asia Meridional para la Cooperación Regional, China la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai y Sudáfrica la Comunidad de Desarrollo de África Meridional) tenemos un potencial de países determinante para el futuro. La prepotencia de Occidente está jugando en su contra, y cada vez más países están apostando por un modelo de relaciones políticas y económicas diferente.

Esto es lo que se ve, pero en paralelo a la historia de amigos y a la histeria de enemigos ha ocurrido un hecho definitivo y que tiene que ver con la "democratización" del BM y del FMI. Que el comercio mundial en dólares decrece, como en el resto de monedas occidentales, y que el dólar cae como moneda de reserva global es conocido, pero lo que no lo es tanto es que debido a ello EEUU está en dificultades. Pues bien, el banco de los bancos, el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, que engloba a los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, acaba de anunciar un acuerdo con el Banco Central de China para la creación de un*fondo de liquidez basado en el renminbi-yuan para los países de Asia-Pacífico*. *En este fondo participan los bancos centrales de Indonesia, Malasia, Singapur y Chile, además de China*. Esto va a reforzar, y a acelerar, la aún no oficializada internacionalización del yuan. Y debilita aún más tanto al dólar, sobre todo al dólar, como al euro.

Estamos en lo mismo de antes, el que este paso se haya dado cuando hay una guerra no declarada entre EEUU y su mastín OTAN y Rusia indica que hay mucha vida al margen de Occidente y que en esa vida está soplando otra brisa que ya no es occidental. Y es mucho más agradable.

El Lince


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Noticiero geopolitico en 3 minutos, todo un descubrimiento.



Un vídeo crack…


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Unidades de la LPR y Rusia tomaron el control de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk



No decía el gran Yago que Rusia esta perdiendo, y por aquí algún que otro gilipollas decía que Rusia hace todo mal? jajajajaja


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hablando de imbéciles:



Con lo cenizo que ha demostrado ser Sánchez todos estos años no me extrañaría este video se recordase como un ejemplo mas que todo lo que toca el presidente acaba destruido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

❗A las nueve de la noche, las fuerzas aliadas lograron establecer el control sobre la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk. Quedan solo cuatro kilómetros: tomar Zolotorevka con la sufrida Belogorovka y finalmente cerrar el "caldero".

La Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk era de hecho el eje central, el almacén y la base de transbordo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región.

Rybar


----------



## JAGGER (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Uno de los Bushmaster entregado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Australia, y posteriormente destruido por una unidad militar rusa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105998



Cómo destruyen coches los rusos. Impresionante.
En Rustzia, un 85% menos.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106037
> 
> 
> ❗A las nueve de la noche, las fuerzas aliadas lograron establecer el control sobre la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk. Quedan solo cuatro kilómetros: tomar Zolotorevka con la sufrida Belogorovka y finalmente cerrar el "caldero".
> ...




Ucrania ha perdido el Donbás.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

*De Lisboa a Madrid: Rusia pasa de socio a amenaza en solo una década.*
La cordial relación entre la OTAN y Rusia se ha desmantelado en tan solo una década: desde la cumbre de la alianza en 2010 en Lisboa, en la que los aliados estrechaban las manos con el presidente *Dmitri Medvédev*, a la actual de Madrid, donde Vladimir Putin ha pasado a ser la "más significativa y directa amenaza" contra Occidente.

En 2010, la cumbre de la alianza fue precedida por un encuentro con el entonces presidente ruso, única reunión hasta la fecha, que presagiaba una duradera relación ahora* truncada por la guerra de Ucrania*.

La guerra con Georgia en 2008 había provocado un retroceso en las relaciones y congelado la cooperación, pero en Lisboa se escenificó la reconciliación y el *deseo de afianzar los vínculos*.

"La OTAN y Rusia abren una nueva era en su relación", titulaban los medios entonces, cuando la Alianza se abría incluso a proponer un sistema de *defensa antimisiles en colaboración con Rusia*.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Pues tu puta madre no opina lo mismo.....rata de cloaca.....HDLGP


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jun 2022)

niraj dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema no es tanto lo que crecen sino lo que están soñando muchos otros países que no pueden decir si. Si toman poder suficiente entre todos hay un efecto dominó de narices. El problema va a ser gordo en el grupo de ladrones cuando no les dejan robar fuera y es que van a dar con todo dentro casa hasta que se deshagan de los yonquis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Kadyrov dijo que la Guardia Nacional Chechena también había entrado en Lisichansk y estaba luchando en la ciudad.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> No decía el gran Yago que Rusia esta perdiendo, y por aquí algún que otro gilipollas decía que Rusia hace todo mal? jajajajaja



Cuéntame algo más. Se tienen que rendir? Zelensky es cocainomano? Rusia va a tope y ni le afectan las sanciones? 

Lo más importante, cobras en rublos?


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Jun 2022)

Snowball dijo:


>



España ya ha confirmado el envío de la totalidad de su artillería de cohetes y de howitzer montada sobre camión. En total NADA.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106037
> 
> 
> ❗A las nueve de la noche, las fuerzas aliadas lograron establecer el control sobre la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk. Quedan solo cuatro kilómetros: tomar Zolotorevka con la sufrida Belogorovka y finalmente cerrar el "caldero".
> ...



Pues parece que se está quedando buena tarde...


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Aqui el travelo de Mcbein en su dia grande;


----------



## ferrys (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> España ya ha confirmado el envío de la totalidad de su artillería de cohetes y de howitzer montada sobre camión. En total NADA.



España estaba al borde del ridículo en capacidades artilleras y ya nos hemos tirado por la ventana. Ahora a rezar para que Priscilla tenga otras cosas en que ocuparse los próximos años.


----------



## kelden (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto no funciona así. O sea, imagínate que Marruecos ataca a España , si hoy termina la GUERRA, Andalucía y Murcia para Hassan y a otra cosa mariposa?



A Hassan le damos del Ebro p'abajo y los demás nos quedamos de puta madre sin toda vuestra centenaria casta parasitaria e inútil ....   Pero regalao, eh? Sin pegar un puto tiro ...


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

ferrys dijo:


>



Deberían de haberla quemada ahí mismo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Hoy, como historia, publicamos el texto de mi amigo Anton, quien participó en el asalto a Dolgenkiy.

Las nubes grandes son mejores que las pequeñas.

Caliente. No sé cuánto en el termómetro. El que colgó fuera de la ventana durante la última semana se quemó junto con la casa. Maldito fósforo, malditas crestas, maldito calor...

Un verde exuberante y jugoso me oculta las ruinas del pueblo que hemos ocupado. El arte de Khokhlyatskaya cubre los restos del habitante día y noche. Donde disparan es difícil de entender. Lo más probable es que su orden sea simple: destruir todos los refugios, arrasar este lugar hasta la faz de la tierra.

Aquí mis muchachos y yo nos encontramos por primera vez con morteros polacos. Carajo sabe cómo se llaman... Mosquito o no mosquito... Pero golpean en silencio. Aprendes sobre la llegada solo por los descansos cercanos.

Ya hay dos calles debajo de nosotros... Aunque ahora es difícil llamarlo calles. Camino a lo largo de montones de piedras y tablas. Polvo, humo, calor...

El francotirador informó que había un observador en la escuela en el otro extremo del pueblo. Los muchachos arrastrarán el AGS a 400 metros de noche, que cague la cabra.

El cielo es tan azul sobre nuestras cabezas... Como el mar en Crimea allá por 2016... Gritos de una medusa asustada, Tanyukha... Vino casero, shish kebab...

Barbacoa... El olor de los cadáveres quemados de Khokhlyat no se parece en nada al olor del cerdo frito. Un hedor insoportable a estiércol dulzón llega lentamente a nuestras posiciones. Los huracanes nos ayudaron mucho hoy. Los exploradores que regresaron informaron que la sede de las crestas y su almacén con ATGM fueron destruidos por un golpe certero de artillería. Genial, eso significa que nuestros vehículos llegarán al pueblo mañana. Duro sin armadura. Cualquier fragmento puede traer dolor a una de las familias.

¿Sabes lo que es interesante? Cuando pienso en mi muerte, no tengo miedo en absoluto. Es mucho más terrible vivir entre la muerte de otras personas. Vitek, Seryoga, "Cat", Petyunya... Durante estos cuatro meses, me di cuenta de que en la guerra no puedes encariñarte con la gente, porque es mucho más difícil perder amigos...

Hace calor... La columna no volvió a alcanzar hoy. Malditas minas.

Por la mañana, los muchachos llevaron el AGS a los garajes y rodearon la escuela con el observador que estaba sentado allí con fragmentos. A juzgar por el hecho de que todavía no hay bombardeos, la cresta ha retrocedido doscientos. Un poco más tarde subiremos allí para el reconocimiento. Sí, y los productos se están acabando, necesitas recoger otra calle. Los corderos y las gallinas aún deambulan por aquí, pero es imposible comer carne solo, y todavía se dejan encurtidos en las bodegas. Sí, y en los puestos de crestas siempre puedes hacerte con raciones inglesas y conservas polacas.

Hoy regresó uno de los muchachos, que anteriormente había resultado gravemente herido. Todos nos reímos y le gritamos que era un tonto. Obtuvo dinero y pudo sentarse tranquilamente en Rusia. Pero, a juzgar por ellos mismos... Envidia. Envidio su coraje y carácter. Devuelto...

es de noche Puedes escuchar cómo los MLRS están explotando en algún lugar cercano. Salidas y parroquias... Esto no nos lo enseñaron, pero en vano. Si estuviera escribiendo un programa de entrenamiento de combate, en las primeras lecciones le prestaría mucha atención a esto. La capacidad de reconocer los sonidos de la guerra salva vidas mucho mejor que la capacidad de desmantelar una ametralladora en 13 segundos.

Las estrellas en el cielo militar son las mismas que vi el otoño pasado en la región de Moscú, cuando mi esposa y yo, después de enviar a nuestro hijo de vacaciones, fuimos al río con una tienda de campaña. Le mostré las constelaciones y le hablé de la mitología griega, los nombres de los planetas, satélites y Dios sabe qué más...

El sonido agudo del sistema de defensa antiaérea activado perforó por un minuto el silencio sereno de la noche de junio. Sí... Aquí está la transición a supersónico, aquí está el estallido de un éxito... Bueno... Puedes quedarte dormido. Los khokhols ahorran municiones, lanzan un cohete a la vez.

No hay necesidad de un despertador. Estamos acostumbrados a despertarnos con el sonido de los proyectiles explotando. Hola nuevo día, hola maldita tierra, hola calor...

Ha habido una discusión acalorada en nuestro sótano desde la mañana. Denchik, nuestro ametrallador, agarró un trozo de metralla en su pierna, pero se niega rotundamente a ir al hospital en Izyum. Doc me da la mano y sigue hablando de una posible sepsis y gangrena. Mierda. Wali-ka querida, recibe tratamiento. Pongamos a alguien detrás de la ametralladora por ahora. Y tu familia te necesita viva y sana. Como a Zheka le gusta bromear: "Una cabeza es buena y una pierna es mala".

Las nubes grandes son mejores que las pequeñas... Solo aquellos que alguna vez han sido alcanzados por municiones en racimo lo saben. Explotando en el aire, un proyectil lleno de estos emisarios de la muerte deja una pequeña nube blanca sobre un fondo azul, después de lo cual, la infantería tiene 4-5 segundos para esconderse, de lo contrario...

Finalmente, la orden de atacar. Los sargentos se han reunido para una reunión. El plan es bastante simple. Por supuesto, lo confiaremos y lo cambiaremos un poco. La esencia no cambiará, pero aquí en el terreno sabemos mejor cómo, por dónde y por qué camino entrar.

La tecnología nunca llegó. Malditas minas. Nunca había visto tantos de ellos. Es correcto. A pie, es más discreto y más seguro. Sí, y luego solo 800 metros para avanzar... Y ya están sus trincheras. Vamos a romper. Además, la sede se comprometió a cubrirlos con TOS en la mañana. Y después de esta invención del diablo allí, a excepción de los cadáveres hinchados y carbonizados, no quedará nada terrible.

Calor... Lo principal es no beber mucho. Kvass… Cómo extraño el sabor del kvas fresco y frío… Ahora me gustaría caminar en shorts y sandalias por las calles de mi ciudad natal, comer helado, tomarme selfies junto a hermosos grafitis y publicarlos en VK… Pero mañana habrá ser una ofensiva y necesitas limpiar la ametralladora y recargar cargadores...


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo).....rata de cloaca....HDLGP


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanta generosidad, el gran Zelenski puede que participe....bueno, si da el visto bueno al resto de representantes. Que no se a que viene esta chorrada cuando Rusia ya dijeron que no iba a estar presente, pero aunque lo estuviese, que sobrado va este hombre hasta para pedir exigir ayuda.
> 
> *Zelenski dice que irá a la cumbre del G20, según la lista de invitados*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó el miércoles que su participación en la cumbre del G20 de noviembre en Indonesia dependerá de quiénes figuren en la lista de invitados.
> ...



Hoy han sacado las imágenes del Presidente de Indonesia en Kiev (posteriormente irá a Moscú), y no se le veía muy entusiasmado; guardaba las distancias y procuraba no tocar mucho al cocainómano.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Unidades de la LPR y Rusia tomaron el control de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk



Sálvese quien pueda, esa carretera paralela al rio en Bilohorivka debe ser un hervidero de Ucros corriendo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2022)

Al final la OTAN tiene un problema grave en Ucrania, sus comunicaciones están completamente intervenidas por los rusos…como le pasaba a Hitler…








В ЛНР заявили, что наёмники из США руководят дислоцирующейся в Северске группировкой ВСУ


Наёмники из американских частных военных компаний (ЧВК) полностью контролируют действия украинской группировки, которая дислоцируется в Северске (ДНР).




 russian.rt.com


----------



## hartman (29 Jun 2022)

me encanta la musica epica de gangrena 3 cuando comienzan a hablar de ucrania.
como es hezppañol es mas emocional que racional.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El enviado de energía de EE. UU. Amos Hochstein en @BloombergTV :
> 
> * "Queremos pasar de sacar los barriles rusos del mercado [...] a fijarles un precio de manera que el presidente Putin no se beneficie de los ingresos. Entonces, en lugar de restringir los barriles, queremos restringir los ingresos".*



Y que no olviden pagar en rublos.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Sálvese quien pueda, esa carretera paralela al rio en Bilohorivka debe ser un hervidero de Ucros corriendo.



Google dice que son "solo" 28 minutos....


----------



## ATDTn (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy han sacado las imágenes del Presidente de Indonesia en Kiev (posteriormente irá a Moscú), y no se le veía muy entusiasmado; guardaba las distancias y procuraba no tocar mucho al cocainómano.



Nadie quiere a los perdedores.
Aquí estaban aplaudiendo los mamarrachos.
Iba a decir payasos, profesión respetable.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Los objetivos de Rusia también incluían evitar la expansión de la OTAN, desmilitarizar Ucrania y evitar un acercamiento de Ucrania a la UE y la OTAN. Y en el mejor escenario, privar a Ucrania de toda salida al mar.

Como premio de consolación Rusia puede quedarse con algunas ciudades que en la práctica son un montón de ruinas.

Un éxito rotundo por parte del hijoPutin .


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Prisioneros rusos que fueron intercambiados y liberados hoy.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Más allá del default: lo que le espera a Rusia y su economía en las próximas décadas









Más allá del default: lo que le espera a Rusia y su economía en las próximas décadas


Rusia ha entrado en default de forma oficial en la madrugada de este domingo. Moscú no ha conseguido pagar 100 millones de dólares en intereses desde el pasado 27 de mayo. En el corto plazo, la economía rusa se enfrenta a una recesión profunda, tal y como revelan los indicadores adelantados...



www.eleconomista.es






Rusia se va a la puta mierda a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

Según los medios británicos, India está comprando carbón ruso a cambio de yuanes chinos. La desdolarización en la práctica.
Con anterioridad, India ya ha sido acusada de que tras los llamamientos de Biden a reducir la compra de petróleo ruso con descuento, aumentar considerablemente las compras, lo que permitió a Rusia ganar tiempo para reestructurar sus exportaciones petroleras de cara a la desconexión con Occidente.


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Pero pero vamos a ver. No venían a desnazificar o no se que mierdas? No eran todos los de Azov unos nazis? En que quedamos.






Ministerio de Defensa: Vuelven a Ucrania 144 soldados, incluidos 95 defensores de Azovstal, del cautiverio ruso.
Entre ellos se encuentran 95 defensores de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, incluidos 43 combatientes de Azov.
La mayoría de los soldados liberados están gravemente heridos, dijo el ministerio.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanta generosidad, el gran Zelenski puede que participe....bueno, si da el visto bueno al resto de representantes. Que no se a que viene esta chorrada cuando Rusia ya dijeron que no iba a estar presente, pero aunque lo estuviese, que sobrado va este hombre hasta para pedir exigir ayuda.
> 
> *Zelenski dice que irá a la cumbre del G20, según la lista de invitados*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó el miércoles que su participación en la cumbre del G20 de noviembre en Indonesia dependerá de quiénes figuren en la lista de invitados.
> ...



Zelensky estará como loco por salir de Ucrania y tener alguna excusa para no volver.

A estas alturas ya se habrá dado cuenta de que es más explotable muerto, y pasar a ser un icono de culto, y si pueden atribuir a Putin su muerte directa, aún mejor.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Zelensky estará como loco por salir de Ucrania y tener alguna excusa para no volver.
> 
> A estas alturas ya se habrá dado cuenta de que es más explotable muerto, y pasar a ser un icono de culto, y si pueden atribuir a Putin su muerte directa, aún mejor.



En el G20 con el PIB de la comunidad Valenciana. Pronto veremos a Priscilla también ahí


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106122
> 
> 
> Prisioneros rusos que fueron intercambiados y liberados hoy.



¿Pero los del batallón Azov no eran todos nazis? ¿No era toda esta operación especial para desnazificar Ucrania? ¿Ahora mandan a los supuestos nazis de vuelta a casa?


----------



## kasperle1966 (29 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania: La ideología de los banderistas*

por Thierry Meyssan

*Stepan Bandera fue agente de la Gestapo y sólo dejó el recuerdo –que algunos creen ‎positivo– de las masacres que organizó. Pero Dimitro Dontsov fue y sigue siendo la ‎referencia intelectual de los banderistas. Fue Dontsov quien inventó el racialismo ‎ucraniano y planeó cómo fanatizar a sus adeptos para usarlos como arma.*






*Dimitro Dontsov, fue el pensador del “nacionalismo integral ucraniano”. Sus escritos son lectura obligatoria para todos los soldados nacionalistas ucranianos, principalmente para los miembros del regimiento Azov. ‎ *





*En la mitología escandinava las Valkirias son servidoras del dios Odín y cabalgan sobre lobos. Pero ‎los germanos las representan a caballo. La “Cabalgata de las valquirias”, de Richard Wagner, ‎anuncia a la vez la muerte de los héroes y su destino glorioso en la futura batalla del fin de ‎los tiempos.‎ *

En artículos anteriores abordé la historia del movimiento banderista, desde el corto ‎intermedio de paz entre las dos guerras mundiales hasta el día de hoy. Pero hoy quiero referirme a su ideología. ‎
El intelectual de referencia de los banderistas fue, y aún hoy sigue siéndolo, Dimitro Dontsov ‎‎(1883–1973). Dontsov murió en Canadá, fue enterrado en Estados Unidos y sus obras nunca han ‎sido traducidas, pero sus discípulos se han encargado de darlas a conocer. Como sus libros ‎no están en las librerías, el nombre de Dimitro Dontsov es ignorado fuera de su país. ‎Sin embargo, después de un largo periodo de ausencia, Dontsov ha sido uno de los autores más ‎vendidos en Ucrania. ‎
Nutriéndose, igual que los nazis, de su interpretación de Nietzsche, Dimitro Dontsov apelaba al ‎surgimiento de un «_hombre nuevo_» dotado de «_una fe ardiente y un corazón de piedra_», ‎que no vacilaría en acabar sin piedad con los enemigos de Ucrania. Pensador del «_nacionalismo ‎ucraniano integral_», Dontsov construyó una filosofía donde todo lo que es “nacionalista” está ‎dirigido contra Rusia y contra los judíos. ‎
Dimitro Dontsov pretendía crear un pueblo de élite, lejos del «_igualitarismo de los esclavos_», ‎proclamado según él por la Revolución de Octubre y también lejos de los «_ideales universales_» ‎de la Revolución Francesa. ‎
Este personaje afirmaba que el imaginario de los verdaderos ucranianos tiene que «_alimentarse ‎de la leyenda de la última batalla_», de la «_negación de lo que es_» y de «_la imagen fascinante de ‎la catástrofe que traerá lo nuevo_». A eso agregaba que los verdaderos ucranianos tienen que ‎estar al servicio del «_orden categórico_» con una «_obediencia imprudente_». ‎
Según Dimitro Dontsov, el «_nacionalismo ucraniano_» se distingue por «_la afirmación de la voluntad de vivir, de poderío, de expansión_» (Dontsov promueve ‎‎«_El derecho de las razas fuertes a organizar los pueblos y las naciones para fortalecer la cultura y ‎la civilización existentes_»);
«_el deseo de combatir y la conciencia de su extremismo_» (Dontsov elogia la «_violencia ‎creadora de la minoría con iniciativa_»). ‎
También según Dimitro Dontsov las “cualidades” del «_nacionalista ucraniano_» son:‎ «_el fanatismo_» y «_la inmoralidad_». ‎
Según Dontsov, el fanatismo está en la práctica de su doctrina como una religión. Estima que eso es ‎lo que hace invencibles a los guerreros. Por consiguiente, Dimitro Dontsov considera perfectamente lógico que ‎después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Stepan Bandera y Yaroslav Stetsko aceptaran trabajar ‎en Munich con la Hermandad Musulmana o que los banderistas contemporáneos formaran un ‎Frente Antirruso con los yihadistas chechenos. ‎
Al principio de su obra, Dimitro Dontsov no se inspiraba en el fascismo italiano ni en el ‎nacionalsocialismo alemán. Pero ya entonces se ve marcado por los mismos razonamientos que ‎los ustachis croatas, la Guardia de Hierro rumana, la Glinka eslovaca y el Oboz Narodowo-‎Radykalny polaco.‎
Al entrar en contacto con los nazis, Dimitro Dontsov comienza a hablar de una geografía y de una ‎historia míticas. Afirma entonces que los «_verdaderos ucranianos_» son de origen escandinavo o ‎protogermánico y que son descendientes de los varegos (también llamados varangios o varengos), ‎una tribu vikinga de Suecia, y que sus antecesores habían fundado la ciudad de Novgorod, en ‎Rusia, sometiendo a los eslavos rusos.
En esa mitología, los «_nacionalistas ucranianos_» son el Bien mientras que los «_moscovitas_» ‎son el Mal. Es por eso que Irina Fanion, diputada del partido ucraniano de extrema derecha ‎Svoboda (Libertad), declaraba, mucho antes de la intervención militar rusa: «_Hemos venido ‎al mundo para destruir Moscú_». ‎
‎
‎
En 2015, el entonces presidente ucraniano Petro Porochenko y su primer ministro Arseni ‎Yatseniuk hicieron un conjunto de leyes que ilegalizaban los símbolos comunistas y nazis y ‎a la vez rehabilitaban los símbolos de los banderistas [a pesar de que los banderistas habían ‎colaborado con los nazis durante la ocupación hitleriana. Nota de la Redacción.]. Por supuesto, ‎como Ucrania había sido soviética hasta 1991, allí no había monumentos nazis que eliminar y aquello ‎se tradujo en la destrucción de monumentos de homenaje al Ejército Rojo [en cuyas filas habían ‎luchado numerosísimos ucranianos. NdlR.], monumentos que fueron sustituidos por monumentos que glorifican ‎a Stepan Bandera –el ucraniano colaborador de los nazis que participó en el asesinato de ‎‎1,6 millones de sus compatriotas– y a su “gurú”, Dimitro Dontsov.‎
En aquel momento, el Consejo de Europa [no confundir con el Consejo Europeo, órgano de la ‎Unión Europea. NdlR.] criticó aquellas leyes de «_descomunización_», que estigmatizan regímenes ‎en general sin mencionar los actos que condenan. ‎
Fue a partir de aquellas leyes que el grito de guerra de los banderistas, «_¡Gloria a Ucrania!_» fue ‎incorporado al discurso oficial. Por supuesto, yo no tengo nada contra ese eslogan… como ‎tampoco condeno el «_¡Allah u Akbar_» de los musulmanes, a pesar de haberlo oído en boca de ‎los yihadistas que querían degollarme y aunque no puedo evitar pensar en los objetivos de ‎los yihadistas que lanzan ese grito.
En definitiva, es lógico que la Ucrania actual se haya dotado de un dispositivo jurídico que ‎legaliza una forma de discriminación racial. El 21 de julio de 2021, el actual presidente ucraniano ‎Volodimir Zelenski firmó una ley, fruto de su propia iniciativa, sobre los «_pueblos autóctonos ‎de Ucrania_». Esa ley estipula que los tártaros y los judíos caraítas tienen «_derecho a gozar ‎plenamente de todos los derechos humanos y de todas las Libertades Fundamentales_». ‎
Ese texto parece muy generoso pero no lo es porque se interpreta “por defecto” y viene a ‎completar los textos que reconocen los derechos de los ucranianos de origen escandinavo o ‎protogermánico. En realidad, los tribunales usan ese texto para negar los derechos de ‎los ucranianos que no son mencionados en la definición general ni como una de las minorías ‎beneficiadas (los tártaros y los judíos caraítas). Dicho claramente, ese texto ‎no reconoce los derechos de los ucranianos que se consideran eslavos o de origen eslavo. ‎Por consiguiente, los ucranianos eslavos o de origen eslavo no pueden invocar ante ‎los tribunales su «_derecho a gozar plenamente de todos los derechos y de todas las Libertades ‎Fundamentales_».
El 20 de marzo de 2022, el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski declaró en un video ‎divulgado en su cuenta de _Telegram_:‎
‎


> «_Cualquier actividad de parte de políticos que participan en dividir la sociedad o colaboran ‎con el enemigo fracasará y recibirá una respuesta severa._»‎



Y, de inmediato, Zelenski prohibió 11 partidos políticos (la Plataforma de Oposición-Por la vida, el ‎Partido Charij, el Partido Nachi, el Bloque de Oposición, la Oposición de Izquierda, la Unión de las ‎Fuerzas de Izquierda, Derjava, el Partido Socialista Progresista de Ucrania, el Partido Socialista de ‎Ucrania, el partido “Socialistas” y el Bloque de Volodimir Saldo). La mayoría de esas formaciones ‎no estaban representadas en el parlamento unicameral ucraniano pero la Plataforma de ‎Oposición-Por la Vida era el segundo partido político más importante del país –recibió un 13% de ‎los votos emitidos en la última elección legislativa y había obtenido 43 de los 450 escaños.
El mismo 20 de marzo, el presidente Zelenski firmó también 2 decretos que prohíben por 5 años ‎‎3 canales de oposición ya «_suspendidos_» desde hace meses… y puso todos los canales que ‎quedan bajo el control directo del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa. ‎
Así que ya no hay libertad de expresión para los políticos ni para los periodistas. La democracia ‎ucraniana está muerta, pero no murió asesinada por la intervención militar rusa sino por voluntad ‎del gobierno ucraniano.
El 5 de mayo se creó en Ucrania un «_Consejo para el Desarrollo de las Bibliotecas_», que está ‎llamado a pronunciarse específicamente sobre los numerosísimos libros rusos que pueden verse ‎en los estantes. El ministro de Cultura y Política de la Información –el periodista Oleksandr ‎Kachenko, declaró que esos libros deben convertirse en materia prima para imprimir libros ‎ucranianos en papel reciclado. ‎
Las quemas de libros son un síntoma clásico de las dictaduras. En Ucrania, los libros rusos ‎no serán quemados en público sino convertidos en papel reciclado. Es menos notorio y hasta ‎más ecológico.
En cuanto a la manera de hacer la guerra, el ejército ucraniano muestra una particularidad ‎especialmente llamativa. El ejército ucraniano no recoge los cuerpos de sus soldados muertos ‎en combate. Los demás ejércitos del mundo no vacilan en correr cualquier riesgo para recoger ‎sus muertos porque les parece indispensable garantizarles una sepultura digna. No hacerlo ‎tendría consecuencias desastrosas sobre la moral combativa de sus compañeros de armas. ‎Entonces, ¿por qué el ejército ucraniano actúa de otra manera? ‎
Según el pensamiento de Dimitro Dontsov, no recoger sus muertos es una manera de preparar el ‎‎«_combate final_» entre el Bien y el Mal. Según la mitología escandinava, cuando los varegos ‎libraban un combate, las valkirias descendían al campo de batalla cabalgando sobre lobos, decidían ‎cuáles de los valientes iban a morir y se llevaban sus almas al Valhala para conformar con ellos ‎el futuro ejército de «_la última batalla_». O sea, los caídos en combate no eran víctimas ‎casuales sino héroes elegidos para un destino glorioso. ‎

*Según el iforme del Instituto de Estudios sobre Europa, Rusia y Eurasia ‎‎(IERES) de la universidad estadounidense George Washington (correspondiente a 2021), la ‎orden secreta Centuria ya ha infiltrado los ejércitos en países como Alemania, Canadá, Francia, ‎Polonia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. *

Esta ideología sagrada nos remite a la «_plegaria de los nacionalistas ucranianos_», redactada por ‎Josef Mashchak en 1922. Ese texto se enseña y se recita en los campamentos juveniles de ‎los banderistas. Y es parte fundamental de las ceremonias de la orden secreta Centuria, que ‎los banderistas han logrado introducir en los ejércitos de los países miembros de la OTAN. ‎
La guerra de los «_nacionalistas ucranianos_» contra los eslavos está sólo en sus inicios. ‎

*Ucrania: La ideología de los banderistas, por Thierry Meyssan*


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Tiene que ser fake. Pero si dijeron en millones de twitts que los del Azov eran nazis e iban a ser juzgados como criminales de guerra en Rusia .


Cuando piensas que Rusia no te puede sorprender más... se supera


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Eres un indigente mental, no hay nada mas que discutir con un perturbado mental como tú. ....HDLGP


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jun 2022)

*Rusia o la OTAN: ¿quién es la verdadera amenaza para la seguridad mundial?*







SPUTNIK. 
Este 29 de junio, a cuatro meses del estallido del conflicto en Ucrania, los líderes de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) calificaron a Rusia como la amenaza más importante y directa para la seguridad de la Alianza.

"Rusia es una amenaza más significativa y directa para la seguridad de los aliados y la paz y la seguridad en el espacio euroatlántico", informó la organización fundada en 1949.

A la par de esta declaratoria, el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, aseguró que aumentará su despliegue militar en territorio europeo, sobre todo en *Ucrania*, país al que envía apoyo financiero y armamento desde el pasado 24 de febrero, cuando el *Gobierno de Vladímir Putin* inició una operación militar especial para desarmar y desnazificar a *Kiev*.

El despliegue militar de la *OTAN* se dará por* "tierra, mar y aire" *y tiene los siguientes objetivos, según las autoridades estadounidenses:

Aumentar su flota de la base naval de Rota, en la provincia de Cádiz, en el sur de España, de cuatro a seis destructores.

Establecer un cuartel permanente en Polonia para el 5º Cuerpo del Ejército.

Sumar una brigada rotativa adicional en Rumanía.

Potenciar los despliegues rotativos en los países bálticos.

Dos escuadrones más de aviones F-35 en el Reino Unido.

Fortalecer capacidades adicionales de defensa aérea y de otro tipo en Alemania y en Italia.

"En el momento en que Putin ha destrozado en pedazos la paz en Europa y atacado los más esenciales principios del orden internacional basado en leyes, Estados Unidos y nuestros aliados vamos a fortalecernos. Nos haremos más fuertes, probando que la OTAN es más necesaria que nunca y es más importante que nunca", dijo el presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*.

La *Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN)* supera en número de bases militares a Rusia, país al que ha acusado de ser la principal amenaza de seguridad para Occidente.
Mientras que la *OTAN *tiene actualmente 38 bases militares en Europa, tres en Turquía y una en Estados Unidos, *Moscú *mantiene desplegadas sólo ocho en Siria, Abjasia, Armenia, Bielorrusia, Kazajistán, Moldavia, Tayikistán y Osetia del Sur.

Bajo esa lógica, la organización liderada por los países occidentales es mucho más grande que las fuerzas armadas rusas, que constantemente denuncian el expansionismo de la OTAN desde el fin de la *Guerra Fría*, cuando se cayó el Muro de Berlín.

Así lo demuestra un comparativo realizado por Sputnik con base en información oficial de la OTAN y de la Federación de Rusia.





Bases militares de la OTAN

Según datos de la propia OTAN, actualmente unos 20.000 militares de la organización se encuentran activos en operaciones y misiones especiales en todo el mundo.

"La OTAN dirige operaciones en Kosovo y el Mediterráneo. También apoya a la Unión Africana, realiza patrullas aéreas sobre los Estados Bálticos y actividades de apoyo a la defensa aérea en Turquía a petición de sus Aliados", se lee en la página oficial del organismo.

También tienen misiones en Irak y Afganistán pese a que ambas naciones ni siquiera pertenecen a la organización presidida por Jens Stoltenberg.

La *OTAN *cuenta con *30 países miembros*, pero podrían convertirse en 32 si se suman *Finlandia *y *Suecia*, algo que cada vez es más posible luego de que Turquía diera el visto bueno a la adhesión de ambos Estados.

Hay países europeos, sin embargo, que no pertenecen a la organización, como Serbia, Bosnia y Herzegovina, Suiza, Austria e Irlanda.
Un estudio de la American University of Washington, elaborado por el investigador David Vine, arroja que sólo Estados Unidos tiene hasta 800 bases militares en todo el planeta, con lo cual se calcula que unas 173.000 tropas estadounidenses operan en diferentes países, desde la isla de Guam hasta Groenlandia.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El declive de Estados Unidos es una realidad que avanza lentamente



*"Slowly at first, then all at once"*


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más allá del default: lo que le espera a Rusia y su economía en las próximas décadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de Rusia será en octubre. Nosotros con la inflación en cambio estamos de puta madre.


----------



## delhierro (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Pero los del batallón Azov no eran todos nazis? ¿No era toda esta operación especial para desnazificar Ucrania? ¿Ahora mandan a los supuestos nazis de vuelta a casa?



No , los cambian por los suyos, valoran mucho a sus soldados. Los nazis ya los volveran a capturar o matar si vuelven al frente. Tienen 1 a 10 prisioneros , les interesa el intercambio.

Me gusta que los valoren, desmiente a tipos como tu que hablanban todo lo contrario. La guerra sigue y los rusos estan haciendo la hostia de prisioeros en Lisichank no te preocupes.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Deberían de haberla quemada ahí mismo...



¿Tambien quieres quemar libros?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Pero los del batallón Azov no eran todos nazis? ¿No era toda esta operación especial para desnazificar Ucrania? ¿Ahora mandan a los supuestos nazis de vuelta a casa?



Son los azovitas que están descalabrados y mutilados. Y a cambio se recupera a soldados rusos.

Con Volyn se siguen divirtiendo, aunque ese era un oficial ucraniano de la 36° brigada. Ahora parece un simple cani.


----------



## Peineto (29 Jun 2022)

Mapa actualizado hace media hora con la refinería liberada. 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=48.85660608259438,38.33945012346815&z=13


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El declive de Estados Unidos es una realidad que avanza lentamente



Estamos viviendo su agonía en directo, y parece que ha decidido morir matando.









El duro mensaje de la OTAN contra China que costó negociar entre los aliados: "Maliciosos", "ansían subvertir el orden mundial"...


El nuevo concepto estratégico presentado por la OTAN en la Cumbre de Madrid dibuja el plan de los países aliados para la próxima década: por supuesto, Rusia...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Salgado Solitario (29 Jun 2022)

Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.

Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jun 2022)

LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA sólo interesa a los milenials y la generación Z . Los que han crecido con los videojuegos y las películas de acción como el señor de los anillos o Batman .
Solo han tenido que aprovechar las estructuras mentales tan aprendidas desde la infancia para imponer el guion . MILES Y MILES DE HORAS matando y huyendo delante de una pantalla forma conexiones neuronales de la misma manera que se hubiese vivido realmente .

Las generaciones anteriores miran las noticias de la guerra con mucho desinterés . Sólo les preocupa que no caiga una bomba en su casa.

En este hilo sólo falta Ibai o el Rubius comentando la partida. Sólo interesa la trama sin indagar en las contradicciones inaceptables que convierten a todo esto en una farsa monumental . Que además estaba prevista desde hace década : DESPUÉS DE LA PANDEMIA .... GUERRAS LOCALES !



La trama del coronavirus se implantó tan fácil en toda la población porque aprovechó las estructuras sincréticas del cristianismo puesto que ha sido un ataque sobre todo a los países occidentales u occidentalizados . Esta secta ha llegado para quedarse y después de este impás de la guerra de Ucrania volverán a la carga.

Como sincretismo se denomina el proceso mediante el cual se concilian o amalgaman diferentes expresiones culturales o religiosas para conformar una nueva tradición.

El *sincretismo* es un término empleado en antropología cultural y en estudios de religión comparada para referirse a la hibridación o amalgama de dos o más tradiciones culturales. Comúnmente se entiende que estas uniones no guardan una coherencia sustancial. También se utiliza en alusión a la cultura o la religión para resaltar su carácter de fusión y asimilación de elementos diferentes.

El coronavirus es el dios vigilante y castigador
- la primera vacuna es un ritual de paso como el bautismo o la primera comunión
- las vacunas restantes son rituales de pertenencia a grupo como ir a comulgar los domingos a misa u otros rituales
- el test es la confesión
- los periodistas son los predicadores
- los sanitarios son los nuevos curas.







*Estructura en tres actos*
Hay ciertas estructura que ya sabemos que funcionan para poder contar una historia, estas estructuras nos pueden ayudar a definir de una forma clara y coherente nuestra narración. Podemos hablar como ejemplo de la estructura en tres actos en la que podríamos encontrar:


*Acto inicial,* donde se estable el conflicto principal que moverá toda la historia.
*Acto intermedio,* donde el conflicto afecta a la parte principal de la historia moviendo todos los personajes y todas las interacciones.
*Resolución,* el protagonista finaliza su cometido (o muere) y los jugadores finalizan el juego concluyendo así la historia.









5 consejos para escribir el guión de un videojuego | Deusto


¿Quieres ser un experto sobre esta temática? Sigue leyendo sobre 5 consejos para escribir el guión de un videojuego y podrás encontrar todas las claves que necesitas.




www.deustoformacion.com













¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un “boomer”, un “millennial” y un “centennial”?


Si te sientes perdido con todos estos términos y ya ni siquiera sabes a qué generación perteneces, este artículo te interesa




www.larazon.es




.


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



Aral?


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)

[ Photo ]
❓Cinco razones por las que Rusia gana-Welt

El análisis macroeconómico muestra que Rusia resultó ser mucho más estable de lo que Occidente esperaba. Las reservas de oro están aumentando, lo que permitió a Putin atar su moneda a él.

El Rublo ha alcanzado un máximo de siete años frente al Dólar y la tendencia al alza continúa. Gracias a la disminución de las importaciones y al enorme aumento de los precios de la energía, más dinero llega a las arcas rusas que nunca.

Las consecuencias económicas de las hostilidades para Occidente son mucho más graves de lo previsto. A ambos lados del Atlántico, la inflación es más alta que nunca desde 1980.

Si esto continúa, lo que es casi seguro que sucederá, aumentará el descontento de la población, que pide a sus países que dejen de participar en el conflicto. Incluso si eso significa renunciar a Ucrania y darle a Putin la libertad de acción.

Europa estaba orgullosa de ser una fortaleza de libertad, estado de derecho y justicia. Ahora, la reiterada confiscación pública de los bienes de los llamados oligarcas hace que algunos duden.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> España ya ha confirmado el envío de la totalidad de su artillería de cohetes y de howitzer montada sobre camión. En total NADA.



Hace 20 años por lo menos teníamos los lanzacohetes Teruel, como diría el presidente de mi taifa, Moreno Bonilla, "vamos avanzando"...


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



El Mar de Azov, actualmente, un "lago interior" ruso.








¿Por qué llaman a Moscú ‘el puerto de los cinco mares’?


Situada a varios cientos de kilómetros del mar más cercano, Moscú se considera, sin embargo, un puerto de mar. ¿Cómo es posible?




es.rbth.com


----------



## Salgado Solitario (29 Jun 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @MalosTiemposXaLaLirika el culpable principal de darle coba en el hilo es vil. así que ya sabéis lo que hay que hacer con los dos usuarios.



El señor Vil se pasó cientos de páginas troleando el hilo de Siria. Aquí se ve que pretende hacer lo mismo. 

Y sí sus mensajes son/serían interesantes, pero en su justa medida. 
Es un modelo de troleo diferente, tenemos el burdo del bot-Rejon y tenemos este más sofisticado. El resultado es el mismo, desvirtuar el hilo y diluir la información. 

Cuestión aparte son los que se enzarzan con Rejón, se burlan de él y le llaman tonto. 
Considerando que muy probablemente están discutiendo con un bot deberían de pensar muy seriamente quien es el tonto realmente en ese juego.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jun 2022)

El misilazo cayó fuera del centro comercial, eso pasa porque los misiles rusos no son extremadamente precisos y porque Ucrania tiene la fea de costumbre de poner objetivos militares al lado o dentro de instalaciones civiles.

Los rusos estaban atacando un supuesto depósito de armas que se encontraba en la planta adyacente.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (29 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El Mar de Azov, actualmente, un "lago interior" ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto no caía en eso. El Azov.


----------



## Sinjar (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



Segun wikipedia, el Blanco, el Báltico, el de Azov, el Caspio y el Negro


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pocos rojos, sin comillas, conoce usted...



ya, ya... hehe


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, *me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.*



¿El viejo mar de Aral?

Edito: Dicen por arriba que el de Azov.


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Leo en TG que los rusos ya han en tomado la refinería de Lisichansk. Lentos pero no paran de avanzar.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Jun 2022)

__





Rusia puso armas nucleares en Ucrania, por qué no va a poder ponerlas Europa?


Eso, la horda tenía en Ucrania misiles apuntando a España y demás países. Acaso ahora no toca que Europa haga lo propio?




www.burbuja.info




Saludos


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



En Estados Unidos hay una cosa muy guapa que algún día me gustaría hacer: The Big Loop.

Es una ruta que te permite atravesar Estados Unidos en barco, bajar hasta el golfo de México, subir por la costa este y los grandes lagos y de allí al Mississippi y vuelta a empezar.

Lo bueno de esta ruta es que en ningún momento tocas el mar, ya que por la zona de costa vas por unos canales protegidos del mar abierto llamados el "Intracoastal Waterways" el cual corre paralelo a toda la costa este y se construyó para que los mercantes no sufrieran las tormentas tropicales de la zona.












What is the Great Loop?


The Great Loop is a continuous waterway that recreational mariners can travel that includes part of the Atlantic, Gulf Intracoastal Waterways, the Great Lakes, Canadian Heritage Canals, and the inland rivers of America's heartland.




oceanservice.noaa.gov





Estados Unidos es cojonudo, qué lástima que lo gobierne Satán. A veces sueño con que este país se vuelva un país pacífico y que solo se preocupe de sus asuntos de puertas para dentro.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En Estados Unidos hay una cosa muy guapa que algún día me gustaría hacer: The Big Loop.
> 
> Es una ruta que te permite atravesar Estados Unidos en barco, bajar hasta el golfo de México, subir por la costa este y los grandes lagos y de allí al Mississippi y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> ...



Esa ruta tiene muy buena pinta , hay barcos que hagan ese crucero todo seguido o es más para alquilarte uno o varios y hacerla por etapas ?


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esa ruta tiene muy buena pinta , hay barcos que hagan ese crucero todo seguido o es más para alquilarte uno o varios y hacerla por etapas ?



Aunque hay cruceros que lo hacen, lo guapo es alquilar tu propio barco: Pero ojo, tienes que tener tiempo, ya que los que lo han hecho dicen que para disfrutarlo de verdad hacen falta tres meses.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Los Rusos están yendo mucho más rápido de lo que se esperaba. Espero que la derrota absoluta de Ucrania no empuje a la OTAN a hacer alguna gilipollez más.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

En dos palabras: Im-prescindible.

La aceleración del "paradigma de emergencia" a partir de 2020 tiene un propósito simple
pero ampliamente desmentido: ocultar el colapso socioeconómico. En el metaverso actual, 
las cosas son lo contrario de lo que parecen. 


Pausa para pensar: Dinero sin valor en un mundo en rápida desintegración 


_*",,,El racionamiento de alimentos y energía, la inmiseración masiva, el crédito social y el control monetario 
a través de la moneda digital, han sido durante mucho tiempo horneados en el pastel capitalista del futuro. 
Podría decirse que este escenario ya forma parte de nuestro imaginario colectivo, ya que se nos convence 
de su ineluctabilidad por fuerza mayor.
*_
*Ucrania nos proporciona una imagen literal del mecanismo anterior. Detrás de sus cuentos de moralidad, 
nuestros políticos occidentales, bajo la presión de sus jefes financieros, siguen saboteando la diplomacia 
sancionando a Rusia y bombeando toneladas de armas a Ucrania, así como miles de millones en ayuda 
financiera. Aparte de la conveniencia paralela de los turbios tratos de armas y dinero en efectivo, el objetivo 
es prolongar deliberadamente un conflicto que convierte a miles de personas en carne de cañón mientras 
aviva las llamas de una potencial guerra nuclear. Como en el caso de Covid, el paradigma del miedo es 
esencial para vencernos en la obediencia psicológica"*.


----------



## niraj (29 Jun 2022)

[Forwarded from Zakhar prilepin]
Una mujer del oeste de Ucrania escribe:

"¿ Cómo fue posible hacer que la gente odiara tan masivamente todas las fibras del alma de todo (enfatizo todo, desde bordados hasta una bandera con un escudo de armas) Ucraniano? Es aterrador…

Perdimos Ucrania. Y esto no es culpa de Putin. Y esto no es culpa de nuestros conocidos rusófobos de zu.

Es culpa NUESTRA. Somos nosotros, los ucranianos de Poltava, cherkass, Kiev, Khmelnitsky, Zhytomyr, Chernigov, de toda Ucrania central, que permitimos que estos imbéciles galychanos establecieran sus propias órdenes nazis sobre toda Ucrania.

¡Recuerda, Ucraniano! Recuerda cómo durante las fiestas recogimos sus Canciones de bandera, cómo nos reímos con ellos de los chistes de " Moskal", cerramos los ojos a la interferencia del idioma Ucraniano con todos estos" shpytali"," narazi"," letovyshcha "y otros.

No nos importó el establecimiento de monumentos en sus ciudades y pueblos a aquellos que dispararon por la espalda a nuestros abuelos en la segunda guerra mundial 1941-1945.

Luego, "inadvertidamente" comenzaron a poner retratos de bandera y shukhevich en sus reuniones.
Y luego a la marcha abierta, primero a lo largo de nuestros propios, y luego a nuestras ciudades con banderas de las SS y consignas fascistas…

Conscientemente hicimos la vista gorda a esto: "bueno, tienen su propia historia, hay que entender...". Y estos monumentos comenzaron a aparecer en nosotros…
Nos llamaron "shidnyakami", todo el Sureste:" esclavos"," primicias "y" descendientes de los verdugos de katsapsky de Stalin", y los mineros "un montón de bandidos que viven con el mismo montón de"angelik".
Y, por supuesto, al darnos cuenta de que no era así, les dimos una palmadita amistosa en el hombro "vamos, y hay gente normal allí...".

Fuimos nosotros los que los dejamos entrar en Kiev. Y Kiev, KIEV (!) observó en silencio cómo los galichanos visitantes y los estudiantes de zu marchaban con antorchas en honor al cumpleaños de bandera en Khreshchatyk y estas marchas se hicieron más numerosas año tras año.

Han reescrito toda nuestra historia. Nuestros antepasados, de acuerdo con esta historia, se convirtieron en los inútiles "poturakams del Imperio ruso" y sus colaborantes, raguli e insignificantes son ahora los nuevos héroes de Ucrania.

Nos lo tragamos.

Cuando en Kiev, durante el Maidan, comenzaron a golpear en el metro por hablar ruso (y esto en KIEV de habla rusa) y los kievianos de habla rusa fue profundamente tibia "son niños", se divierten, están en contra de Yanukovich, de alguna manera son incómodos de ponerles en su lugar.

Echaron a perder y destruyeron todo el centro de Kiev , y aquí nos quedamos en silencio.

Ahora tenemos una respuesta. Por nuestra indiferencia, por nuestra cobardía y por nuestra estupidez, PERDIMOS UCRANIA".

Fuente:








Эдуард Бояков


You can view and join @eduardboyakov right away.




t.me


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero no tenemos orgullo gay, eso nos resta 1000 puntos


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanta generosidad, el gran Zelenski puede que participe....bueno, si da el visto bueno al resto de representantes. Que no se a que viene esta chorrada cuando Rusia ya dijeron que no iba a estar presente, pero aunque lo estuviese, que sobrado va este hombre hasta para pedir exigir ayuda.
> 
> *Zelenski dice que irá a la cumbre del G20, según la lista de invitados*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, afirmó el miércoles que su participación en la cumbre del G20 de noviembre en Indonesia dependerá de quiénes figuren en la lista de invitados.
> ...



Para noviembre tal vez ya no sea presidente o..............


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jun 2022)

Informe diario:
*¡¡FUERZAS RUSAS Y CHECHENAS LLEGAN AL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD DE LYSICHANSK!!*


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



Azov


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Con lo cenizo que ha demostrado ser Sánchez todos estos años no me extrañaría este video se recordase como un ejemplo mas que todo lo que toca el presidente acaba destruido.



Albares es un necio solemne.... 
Y como buen necio solemne se cree un iluminado.


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los Rusos están yendo mucho más rápido de lo que se esperaba. Espero que la derrota absoluta de Ucrania no empuje a la OTAN a hacer alguna gilipollez más.



No lo descartes. USA está como perra rabiosa. 

Ahora la OTAN ha declarado a Rusia como enemigo global. Manda huevos.


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Albares es un necio solemne....
> Y como buen necio solemne se cree un iluminado.



Albares es tan gilipollas que parece tía cuota.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los Rusos están yendo mucho más rápido de lo que se esperaba. Espero que la derrota absoluta de Ucrania no empuje a la OTAN a hacer alguna gilipollez más.





Mucho más rápido.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En dos palabras: Im-prescindible.
> 
> La aceleración del "paradigma de emergencia" a partir de 2020 tiene un propósito simple
> pero ampliamente desmentido: ocultar el colapso socioeconómico. En el metaverso actual,
> ...



Revelador:

_*",,,Ahora parece que se está gestando una nueva Guerra Fría, quizás la madre de todas las emergencias.
La razón elemental del curso de los acontecimientos es que cuanto más se acerca el sistema al colapso,
más requiere de crisis exógenas para distraer y manipular a las poblaciones, a la vez que demora su caída *_
*y prepara el terreno para su relevo autoritario.*


----------



## Malevich (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> En Estados Unidos hay una cosa muy guapa que algún día me gustaría hacer: The Big Loop.
> 
> Es una ruta que te permite atravesar Estados Unidos en barco, bajar hasta el golfo de México, subir por la costa este y los grandes lagos y de allí al Mississippi y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> ...



El aislacionismo va a llegar....


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jun 2022)

Rescatado de un comentario de MOA, como siempre los comentarios son tan interesantes como el propio blog...



El informe semanal de Zakharova tiene esto sobre la situación de Kaliningrado:



> Los representantes oficiales de la Unión Europea prometieron preparar "recomendaciones" jurídicamente vinculantes de la Comisión Europea lo antes posible para resolver la situación creada artificialmente por Bruselas relacionada con la restricción del tránsito de carga de Kaliningrado. Según la información disponible, Vilnius está estudiando estas propuestas. Subraya que no tiene intención de sucumbir a la supuesta presión ejercida sobre Lituania por parte de Rusia. No entiendo quién presiona a quién. Solo estamos leyendo las noticias de Lituania y Bruselas. En este sentido, las declaraciones del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania, G. Landsbergis, de que "Rusia no debería obtener una victoria diplomática en el tema de las sanciones" son indicativas. *Entonces tenemos que ser más coherentes y francos hasta el final. Si estáis hablando de victorias, entonces es necesario, señores de Bruselas y Lituania, políticos y funcionarios, declarar que habéis desatado una guerra*. ¿O te entendimos mal?





> *El político lituano no puede entender lo principal: en principio, no puede haber obstáculos para la comunicación entre las dos partes de Rusia* .
> Seguimos de cerca el desarrollo de la situación, comentando a pedido de los medios y en el curso de la recepción de materiales.
> Reafirmamos que la parte rusa está preparando medidas de represalia que son dolorosas para Lituania, que se aplicarán si la situación con el tránsito de Kaliningrado no se normaliza. Pero esperamos que los "socios" sigan mostrando sentido común. Aunque esta situación no se aplica a ninguna sociedad. [Mi énfasis]





> En mi opinión, Rusia entiende perfectamente bien, y son los locos de la UE los que no tienen idea de lo que están haciendo o a lo que se están exponiendo.


----------



## ussser (29 Jun 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La mayor inflación de España fue la entrada en el euro, y oficialmente no existió. Y al parecer nadie se acuerda de ello.... Que la moneda de "una libra" pasó de 100 pesetas a 166 y con ella la caña y el café. De la noche a la mañana.



Hace unos días se lo recordé a un amigo.


----------



## piru (29 Jun 2022)

Ciudadanos de Kremenchuk preguntan a su alcalde:




t.me/vakulinchuk/1651


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ciudadanos de Kremenchuk preguntan a su alcalde:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106217
> 
> ...



El alcalde no es más que un humilde seguidor de la más acendrada doctrina y tecnología OTAN: los civiles. Hay que liquidar un país indefenso: se bombardean las infraestructuras civiles. Hay que defender un país: se ponen todas las armas en las infraestructuras civiles. Esto sí que es I+D+I occidental.


----------



## Galiciaverde (29 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Algún burgalés que nos explique el contexto de estas fotos, supuestamente de hoy?
> 
> Se ve que los del Ayuntamiento de Burgos han puesto las banderas lgtbises y las de Ucrania y rusos o prorrusos han "contraprogramado" con una bandera gigante de Rusia con dos cintas de San Jorge. Si es lo que parece, trolles nivel dios.
> 
> ...



A ver, Burgos es Burgos, nada que ver con Valladolid, por poner un ejemplo. Cuando les da por ponerse en plan "_Fuenteovejuna, todos a una_", pues ahí van. Marcan una raya, dicen que de ahí no pasan y no pasan. Y pondré un ejemplo para los jóvenes del foro que quizás no sepan lo que ocurrió en 2005, en una época en la que prácticamente todas las capitales de provincia españolas hicieron parkings subterráneos sin rechistar, hicieran falta o no.

En Burgos el ayuntamiento aprobó la construcción de un parking subterráneo. En Burgos. Y los burgaleses dijeron que no.
Cuelgo vídeo de poco más de un minuto donde lo cuentan.

Ojo, no estoy defendiendo ninguna violencia. Vaya por delante todo mi rechazo a cualquier acto violento. Solamente estoy colgando un vídeo explicativo de lo que pasó, solo faltaba que me empapelen por colgar un vídeo, soy pacifista hasta las trancas, faltaría más. Solo digo que no me sorprende nada que hayan colgado una bandera rusa.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El alcalde no es más que un humilde seguidor de la más acendrada doctrina y tecnología OTAN: los civiles. Hay que liquidar un país indefenso: se bombardean las infraestructuras civiles. Hay que defender un país: se ponen todas las armas en las infraestructuras civiles. Esto sí que es I+D+I occidental.



Más razón que un santo y lo acojonante es que han engañado a todo la población para hacerles creer que son algo así como las hermanitas de la caridad.
Qué lástima que la mayor parte de la población no sepa que la llevan al matadero.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Jun 2022)

Mujeres con mala leche también hubo en la historia de Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

⚡ ¡Las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados tomaron el control de Priville (Privolye) al cruzar con éxito el río Seversky Donets ayer! El cruce estaba en un puente de pontones. ¡Esto significa que el último camino de retirada de Lisichansk está cortado!


----------



## John Nash (29 Jun 2022)

El discurso integral de Putin en San Petersburgo traducido al francés:


----------



## delhierro (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## UsufructO (29 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hay los límites de calado de los canales, esclusas, e incluso profundidades de estuarios (el mar de Azov es muy poco profundo).
> 
> Pero tienen diseños específicos adaptados, tipo corbeta (fragata ligera).
> Este, por ejemplo, Clase Buyan M, corbeta lanzamisiles.
> ...











Ekranoplano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Igual lo vuelven a sacar... molaria...


----------



## Roedr (29 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


>



El naribudo es como el Hawass en los documentales egipcios. Está en todas las salsas.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jun 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Ekranoplano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa así serviría para pasar por encima de las minas que bloquean Odesa.....
Al menos, meterían susto con ese "Monstruo del Caspio".

Tienen esto otro, que también le pueden dar servicio, los Zubr:








Los hovercraft Proyecto 12322 Zubr de la Armada Rusa, los más grandes del mundo, en acción en el Báltico


Dos de los aerodeslizadores o hovercraft Proyecto 12322 Zubr de la Armada Rusa se han puesto a prueba en un ejercicio anfibio en las costas del Báltico. ...




www.defensa.com





Aunque vienen de la época de la URSS, recientemente decidieron seguir contando con este tipo de solución:





__





archive.ph






archive.ph









__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jun 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass: situación en el este de Ucrania el 29 de junio de 2022

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Sumy.

▪En el norte de la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas liberaron Dementievka y avanzan sobre Udy, Prudyanka y Pitomnik.

▪En Donbas, las fuerzas aliadas siguen teniendo éxito.
➖Bajo Severodonetsk, se completó la limpieza de Borovskoye y el aeropuerto.
➖El “caldero” alrededor de Lisichansk se está cerrando, el río Seversky Donets ha sido cruzado desde el noroeste y el asentamiento de Privolye está ocupado. En el sur, continúan los combates en la planta de RTI y en el pueblo de Belaya Gora. El pueblo de Stekolny fue liberado desde el oeste. Se ha establecido el control en la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk: quedan 4 kilómetros antes del cierre físico de la "caldera". Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania parten por la única carretera que queda a través de Belogorovka; esta es la razón de la pérdida de Privolye.
➖Continúan los combates cerca de Bakhmut: a pesar de la feroz resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las unidades de las PMC de Wagner lograron avanzar en la zona residencial de Klinovoye. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía controlan Kodema, Semigorye, Novoluganskoye y el territorio del Uglegorsk TPP.
➖Como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Donetsk, Makeevka y Yasinovataya, los edificios residenciales fueron destruidos, hay muertos y heridos.

▪En el puente sobre el río Yanchekrak en la región de Zaporozhye, tuvo lugar un intercambio de prisioneros entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las fuerzas aliadas. Entre los prisioneros de guerra varios militantes del regimiento Azov fueron devueltos al lado ucraniano: fueron intercambiados, entre otros por pilotos rusos.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando la infraestructura militar ucraniana en la región de Dnipropetrovsk: varios objetos en Dnepropetrovsk y Sinelnikovo fueron alcanzados.

▪Continúa un intenso intercambio de ataques de artillería en la dirección de Krivoy Rog.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#digest #Donetsk #Dnipropetrovsk #Zaporozhye #mapa #Krivoy Rog #Lysichansk #Lugansk #Rusia #Severodonetsk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (29 Jun 2022)

Bueno, me da por ver porque los putinianos están tan nerviosos y con entrar en un periódico veo que hay bastantes noticias que les tienen que estar escociendo gravemente. 

*La OTAN acuerda un plan estratégico para la próxima década volcado en la amenaza de Rusia*

https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...rusia_3452076/

_*“La Federación Rusa es la amenaza más importante y directa para la seguridad de los Aliados y para la paz y la estabilidad en el área euroatlántica”.* El Concepto señala que Rusia “busca establecer esferas de influencia y control directo a través de la coerción, la subversión, la agresión y la anexión”, y que utiliza “medios convencionales, cibernéticos e híbridos”. “La Federación Rusa está modernizando sus fuerzas nucleares y expandiendo sus novedosos y disruptivos sistemas de entrega de doble capacidad, mientras emplea señales nucleares coercitivas. Su objetivo es desestabilizar los países* de nuestro Este y Sur”,* señala el texto.

Stoltenberg también ha insistido en el apoyo a Ucrania, cuyo presidente, Volodímir Zelenski, ha intervenido en la reunión de líderes. “Ucrania puede contar con nosotros *tanto tiempo como sea necesario”,* ha explicado el secretario general en una rueda de prensa tras la adopción del Concepto Estratégico._


*La OTAN incluye la "instrumentalización de la migración" como nueva amenaza*

https://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...ye-la_3452134/

_Ahora se incluye en dos ocasiones con una referencia a la "integridad territorial de los países aliados", en lugar "de la Alianza". Esta precisión jurídica tiene un gran valor para la delegación española porque, de este modo, quedaría cubierta la integridad territorial de España, sin necesidad de aludir directamente a Ceuta y Melilla._


*Podemos califica de "sumisión" el pacto entre Sánchez y Biden para el refuerzo militar en Rota*

https://www.elconfidencial.com/espan...litar_3452189/


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Jun 2022)

Más alto se puede decir, más claro no.
SLAVA Rusia!!!!!!.


----------



## Teuro (29 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso declaró que ayer aviones de ataque ucranianos que intentaban atacar posiciones rusas fueron derribados en la zona de Nikolaevsky en el área de Pervomaisky. 3 aviones de ataque Su-25 fueron derribados junto con otro helicóptero Mi-8.
> 
> También vale la pena señalar que como resultado de los ataques masivos contra Nikolaev, la sede de la brigada 79 fue destruida.



Todos los días son derribados aviones ucranianos, lo que no se cuántos tenía, por la manera de caer parece que miles.


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)

La presencia de la OTAN en esa parte oriental de la Alianza.


----------



## Galiciaverde (30 Jun 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Os montáis unas pelis en vuestra mente alucinantes. Lo más probable es que la mujer necesite llevar compresas grandes cuando tiene la regla. Si se tiene mucho flujo los tampax no bastan.
Y de ahí sacáis que es un tío, travelo y la de dios. Madre mía qué mentes más calenturientas.

Y sigo sin entender qué os pasa con que la gente se vista así o asá ¿Qué pasa si es un tío que quiere llevar faldas como las llevaban los antiguos? Qué mas da llevar faldas, pantalones o lo que se quiera independientemente de ser tío o tía. Os quedáis enganchados en lo más superficial

Montáis el mismo circo que hace 60 años cuando las mujeres empezaron a ponerse pantalones en España. Tremendo escandalazo, no veáis lo que decían los curas desde el púlpito  
Pues vosotros igual, a darle importancia al cacho tela con el que se cubre cada cual.

Las cabezas están muy mal


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Apoyar una invasión de la basura rusa que solo busca la destrucción de un país no es Opinar Diferente...

Solo demuestra la calaña que son los pro rusos y demás escoria...


----------



## El Juani (30 Jun 2022)

Interesante el material ruso destruido, contabilizado por Oryx

*Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine*







Lista completa:









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Son innumerables las veces que se ha posteado en este hilo el informe de Naciones Unidas que desmiente la propaganda rusa sobre el falso genocidio en el Donbas.

Va a dar igual, pero aquí va de nuevo el enlace al informe de Naciones Unidas, y un artículo que incluye esos datos.

https://ukraine.un.org/sites/default...orr%20EN_0.pdf

https://www.stopfake.org/es/falso-uc...tes-del-donas/


*Falso: Ucrania llevaba a cabo un genocidio contra los residentes del Donbás*
20 March, 2022
Según las palabras de Putin, Rusia lleva la “operación especial” contra Ucrania, porque “hay que salvar a la población” del Donbás de un “genocidio” por parte de Ucrania. Durante las últimas dos semanas, Putin ha mencionado tres veces las «14.000 bajas civiles en el Donbás» que, según dijo, fueron «exterminadas por los nacionalistas ucranianos». No obstante, no hubo tal número de víctimas entre la población local de los territorios del Donbás no controlados por el gobierno de Ucrania. Este hecho es confirmado por datos oficiales de la ONU e incluso por los informes del ombudsman de la autoproclamada “república” de Donetsk.

El mito sobre el presunto “genocidio del Donbás” es una de las narrativas principales de la campaña de desinformacion del Kremlin, repetida por Putin o por el jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, Sergei Naryshkin. 

Con el mismo argumento, Putin justificó una invasión de Rusia a gran escala a Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022. «He decidido llevar a cabo una operación militar especial. Su objetivo es proteger a las personas que han sido sometidas a tortura y genocidio por parte del régimen de Kyiv durante ocho años”, dijo Putin en su discurso.

Es importante mencionar que tanto Ucrania como los territorios temporalmente ocupados del Donbás han sufrido bajas en ambos lados como consecuencia de las hostilidades libradas por la propia Rusia desde 2014. Desde entonces Rusia ha intentado asegurar al mundo que el ejército ucraniano quiere “destruir la población del Donbás” y no restablecer la integridad territorial de Ucrania. La propaganda rusa tuvo éxito en este tema, especialmente entre la propia gente rusa. 

Pero resulta que los datos oficiales de la ONU sugieren que la cifra de 14.000 muertos indicada por Putin no incluye solo a la población civil. Durante la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania desde 2014 hasta 2021, unas 14.500 personas realmente murieron en el Donbás. Pero entre ellos, 3.404 son víctimas civiles, 4.400 son militares del ejército ucraniano y 6.500 son miembros de bandas armadas rusas. Es decir, la cifra que usa Putin es el número total de bajas militares y civiles en ambos lados. Entonces, lo que Putin no se cansa de repetir es una manipulación absoluta.

Los datos de las bajas militares de los informes del “comisionado de derechos humanos” de la “república” autoproclamada de Donetsk son aún más bajos que los de la ONU: 4.959 personas muertas. El informe también afirma que la mayoría de todas las muertes ocurrieron entre 2014-2015, cuando murieron 2.546 y 1.395 personas, respectivamente. En 2016 murieron 348 personas; en 2017, 278; en 2018, 154; en 2019, 160 personas. En 2020 en el Donbás murieron 44 personas. Así, 2020 estuvo marcado por la tasa de mortalidad más baja de todo el período del conflicto armado. Pero fue precisamente en este momento cuando el Kremlin comenzó a intimidar aún más a su propia población con la “amenaza ucraniana” y a desacreditar a Ucrania frente a la gente que vive en los territorios ocupados del Donbás.


Captura de pantalla ukraine.un.org

Diagrama del número total de los fallecidos hasta el día 1.12.2020, ukraine.un.org
Es más, los datos oficiales de la ONU también demuestran que desde 2014 la cantidad de las bajas entre los civiles en el Donbás por ambos lados había bajado: el 90 % de los civiles del Donbás fallecieron entre 2014-2015. También en los informes de la “república” autoproclamada de Donetsk sobre las bajas entre la población civil debida al conflicto armado vemos que en 2017 fallecieron 32 personas; en 2018, 19; en 2019, 9 y en 2020, 5 personas. 


Captura de pantalla – ukraine.un.org
Pese a estos datos de distintas fuentes, Putin y los propagandistas rusos continúan usando la tesis del “genocidio en el Donbás” para justificar la invasión militar de Ucrania. El 6 de marzo, Putin dijo que “de 13 a 14 mil personas del Donbás fueron muertas en estos años, incluidos 500 niños que fueron asesinados o heridos”. Lo mismo declaró el 16 de marzo. 


Los datos de los informes por las «repúblicas» de los territorios ocupados del Donbás – ombudsman-dnr.ru

Los datos de los informes por las «repúblicas» de los territorios ocupados del Donbás – ombudsman-dnr.ru
Durante su discurso en el estadio de Luzhniki el 18 de marzo de 2022 Putin repitió las mismas narrativas, afirmando que Ucrania “ha bloqueado y castigado la población del Donbás” y “llevaba a cabo un genocidio”. 

En realidad, según la ONU, desde el 24 de febrero hasta el día 15 de marzo de 2022, 1,5 millones de niños abandonaron Ucrania debido a la amenaza a sus vidas. Según la Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania, al 19 de marzo de 2022, debido a los bombardeos regulares de la infraestructura civil por parte de las fuerzas armadas rusas, 112 niños murieron en Ucrania y alrededor de 140 resultaron heridos. 


Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania, gp.gov.ua
Mientras que, según los informes de la “RPD”, desde el 2014 en los territorios de las “repúblicas” no reconocidas de Donetsk y Lugansk murieron 90 niños. 


Скриншот – ombudsman-dnr.ru
Los propagandistas del Kremlin y los medios de comunicación rusos continúan difundiendo historias sobre el “genocidio en el Donbás” sin prueba alguna. Pero, a diferencia de la imaginaria “destrucción de la población del Donbás”, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo un genocidio real, y no mítico, del pueblo ucraniano.


----------



## El Juani (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

Si descartamos que sean tan idiotas como para buscar una guerra nuclear de destrucción mutua, a mí solo me quedan dos explicaciones a lo que está ocurriendo:

*Opción A)* A los EEUU le comieron la tostada. Pensaron que China estaba aun lejos de alcanzarles y se distrajeron con unas guerras sin sentidos (Iraq y Afganistán) y ahora ya es demasiado tardes para pararles militarmente. Por lo tanto están librando una estrategia defensiva, al estilo muro de Adriano del imperio Romano, delimitando claramente su área de influencia: Europa, Sudamérica y la zona de Corea, Australia y Japón. Separando y aislando esas zonas de Rusia y China y esperando que un nuevo periodo de décadas de guerra fría debilite a China y Rusia, mientras ellos se fortalecen y volver a vencer como contra la URSS.

*Opción B)* Los EEUU tienen algún tipo de nueva arma que les hará ganar la guerra sin haber conflicto nuclear pero quieren quedar de buenos, como han hecho siempre a lo largo de su Historia. Los Indios los malos, los Españoles los malos, Los alemanes los malos, los japoneses los malos, la URSS la mala y ellos llegan para vencer al mal.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todos los días son derribados aviones ucranianos, lo que no se cuántos tenía, por la manera de caer parece que miles.



La pregunta es cuantos les ha entregado la OTAN.


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La pregunta es cuantos les ha entregado la OTAN.



¿Y cuántos les entregó antes de empezar la guerra?

Dudo mucho de la veracidad de los números de la fuerza aérea de ucrania antes de empezar la guerra.

Llevaban 8 años preparando esta guerra......

El único fallo fue utilizar una doctrina militar para preparar esta guerra, la de la OTAN, que tras lo de Siria se demostró obsoleta.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



O dedicándose a crear misiles y obuses que esos no viven en el mundo de yupi y sus unicornios, pueden estar en una pseudo-economía de guerra y aquí ni nos enteremos.

Pero una de las razones principales es que algunos componentes les llegan de fuera y los ha cogido descolocados, se prevé que la solución llegara a principios del año que viene, no es que no haya demanda, es que la oferta no existe.









Trending news: Rosstat stated the death of the auto industry: the production of cars in Russia collapsed by 97% - The Moscow Times - Hindustan News Hub


Rosstat stated the death of the auto industry: the production of cars in Russia collapsed by 97% - The Moscow Times Hindustan News Hub




hindustannewshub.com




"
...
There is a search for alternative suppliers, usually Chinese, he says. But so far, these efforts have been in vain: according to Chinese customs statistics, car exports to Russia have not grown, but have fallen sharply – by 83% year-on-year.

“The situation is not easy,” President Vladimir Putin said on June 19, as he gathered members of the government and the heads of the country’s largest automobile concerns, AvtoVAZ, Kamaz, GAZ and Sollers Auto, for a meeting in St. Petersburg. “Everything must be done before the end of the year necessary so that the situation does not become an emergency,” he said, calling for urgent action, without bureaucratic delays.
...
"









Russia’s Avtovaz plans to increase car production in 2023


The company plans to allocate RUB 1 billion ($19.57 million) for research and development works this year.




www.steelorbis.com




"

Russian analytical agency Autostat has announced that Russian automobile manufacturer Avtovaz expects to increase car production by about 16 percent to 500,000 units in 2023, from 430,000 units in 2021, with a likelihood of future production of 800,000 units per year.

In April this year, the vast majority of Russian car factories, including Avtovaz, were idle amid the lack of components due to the rupture of supply chains resulting from the war between Russia and Ukraine, as SteelOrbis previously reported.

The company plans to allocate RUB 1 billion ($19.57 million) for research and development works this year
....
"


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*La UE se acerca a un acuerdo de compromiso para desactivar el enfrentamiento con Rusia por Kaliningrado*
Por Andrius Sytas y John O'Donnell

VILNIO/BRUSELAS, 29 de junio *(Reuters) *- El comercio a través de Lituania con el exclave ruso de Kaliningrado podría volver a la normalidad en cuestión de días, dijeron dos fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto, mientras los funcionarios europeos se acercan a un acuerdo de compromiso con el estado báltico para desactivar una disputa con Moscú.

Kaliningrado, que limita con Estados de la Unión Europea y depende de las vías férreas y las carreteras que atraviesan Lituania para la mayoría de las mercancías, tiene cortado el acceso a parte del transporte de mercancías desde la Rusia continental desde el 17 de junio en virtud de las sanciones impuestas por Bruselas.

Funcionarios europeos están en conversaciones para eximir al territorio de las sanciones, que hasta ahora han afectado a productos industriales como el acero, allanando el camino para un acuerdo a principios de julio si Lituania, miembro de la UE, retira sus reservas, dijeron las personas, que declinaron ser nombradas porque las discusiones son privadas.

La disputa sobre el aislamiento del exclave ruso está poniendo a prueba la determinación de Europa de hacer cumplir las sanciones impuestas tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania, alimentando los temores de una escalada después de que otras restricciones empujaran a Rusia a incumplir su deuda.

Aunque las potencias occidentales se han comprometido a defender a Ucrania, reiterando su decisión en las cumbres del G7 y de la OTAN de esta semana, está resultando difícil para Europa mantener las estrictas sanciones y evitar una nueva escalada con Rusia.

Por eso los funcionarios europeos, con el respaldo de Alemania, están buscando un compromiso para resolver uno de sus muchos conflictos con Moscú, dijo una de las personas.

*Si no se restablece la ruta tradicional para las mercancías rusas hacia Kaliningrado, primero a través de su aliado Bielorrusia y luego Lituania, el estado báltico teme que Moscú pueda utilizar la fuerza militar para abrir un corredor terrestre a través de su territorio,* dijo la persona.

Alemania, por su parte, tiene soldados estacionados en Lituania y podría verse arrastrada a un enfrentamiento junto a sus aliados de la OTAN si eso ocurriera.

La mayor economía de Europa también depende en gran medida de las importaciones de gas ruso y sería vulnerable a cualquier reducción de los flujos si la disputa de Kaliningrado se intensifica.

*"Tenemos que enfrentarnos a la realidad"*, dijo una persona con conocimiento directo de las discusiones de la UE, describiendo Kaliningrado como "sagrado" para Moscú.

*"(Putin) tiene mucha más influencia que nosotros. Nos interesa encontrar un compromiso"*, dijo, admitiendo que el resultado final puede parecer injusto.

ACUERDO DE COMPROMISO

Un portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Lituania dijo que seguirá consultando con la Comisión Europea sobre la aplicación de las sanciones y que cualquier cambio del bloque no debe señalar al Estado báltico.

*"Las sanciones deben aplicarse, y cualquier decisión que se tome no debe socavar la credibilidad y la eficacia de la política de sanciones de la UE"*, dijo el portavoz.

*"Como el tránsito por Kaliningrado es posible a través de varios Estados miembros de la UE, la explicación de la Comisión Europea sobre cómo aplicar las sanciones de la UE... no puede limitarse a Lituania"*.

Un portavoz de la Comisión Europea señaló su declaración del 22 de junio de que Lituania estaba aplicando las restricciones de la UE y que el suministro de bienes esenciales a Kaliningrado seguía sin obstáculos.

*Una de las personas con conocimiento directo del asunto dijo que esperaba que se encontrara un acuerdo de compromiso para el 10 de julio y una segunda persona dijo que podría anunciarse la próxima semana.*

Esa concesión sólo podría hacerse a condición de que el flete sancionado se utilice en Kaliningrado y no se exporte a través de su puerto, donde tiene su sede la flota rusa del Báltico.

Esto podría ser difícil de garantizar y podría poner a Lituania, que es la encargada de determinar el destino final de las mercancías, en una trayectoria de colisión con Rusia, dijo la persona.

*Otra persona dijo que se podrían utilizar motivos humanitarios para conseguir una exención para Kaliningrado, *que se encuentra entre Lituania, Polonia y el Mar Báltico.

Sin embargo, dijo que Lituania tenía serias reservas a la hora de hacer lo que podría verse como una concesión a Moscú.

ALCOHOL Y CEMENTO

Lituania, antiguamente gobernada desde Moscú, es ahora uno de los críticos más acérrimos de Rusia en la Unión Europea y ha estado en desacuerdo con los funcionarios de Alemania y Bruselas que quieren desactivar la disputa.

Hasta ahora, las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia impiden el transporte de hierro, acero y metales a Kaliningrado a través de los Estados de la UE.

La lista de mercancías sancionadas se ampliará al cemento y el alcohol a partir del 10 de julio, al carbón en agosto y a los productos petrolíferos como el combustible en diciembre. Cuando entre en vigor la fase final, se sancionará aproximadamente la mitad de la carga enviada a Kaliningrado desde Rusia.

No se prohíben los pasajeros ni los productos alimenticios, y se podrá seguir llegando a Kaliningrado por avión o por mar.

Mientras que Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea han desplegado rápidamente sanciones para frenar el acceso de Rusia a las finanzas internacionales y sus ventas de carbón y petróleo, las medidas punitivas han hecho poco para moderar la agresión militar rusa.

En las últimas semanas, Moscú también ha dado la vuelta a la tortilla en Europa reduciendo el suministro de gas, lo que ha llevado a Alemania a prepararse para el racionamiento y a observar la escalada de la disputa sobre Kaliningrado con creciente aprensión.

Kaliningrado, con una población de casi un millón de habitantes, quedó aislada de Moscú cuando Lituania se independizó durante la desintegración de la Unión Soviética, y sus residentes deben transitar por territorio de la UE para llegar al resto de Rusia por tierra.

Dmitri Medvédev, vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, dijo esta semana que las restricciones al envío de mercancías a Kaliningrado formaban parte de una guerra por delegación de Occidente y que Rusia tenía numerosas formas de tomar represalias.

*"Hay muchas posibilidades, una parte importante de ellas son de carácter económico y son capaces de cortar el oxígeno a nuestros vecinos del Báltico que han emprendido acciones hostiles"*, declaró a un periódico ruso.

*"También existe la posibilidad de utilizar medidas asimétricas, que ... provocarán una escalada crítica del conflicto".*


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Todos los días son derribados aviones ucranianos, lo que no se cuántos tenía, por la manera de caer parece que miles.



Según la wikipedia (english), aeronaves de combate, tripuladas o no, citan un total de 272.
Según Kornashenkov, en el acumulado llevan derribadas 221 aeronaves, tripuladas o no.

Así que al menos quedan 51 aeronaves (aviones y drones).
Más todo lo que le han pasado bajo mano (como los 25 SU-25 búlgaros que "oficialmente" no le han dado a Ucrania, aunque "alguien" le regaló 14..., o los 28 MIG-29 polacos, 12 eslovacos y 16 búlgaros que NO le han dado a Ucrania, según declaraciones oficiales....).

Digamos que se han derribado más de 200, y aun quedan en servicio, uno u otro origen, más de 100 aeronaves de combate (tripuladas o no).


----------



## Sinjar (30 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106227
> 
> 
> ⚡ ¡Las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados tomaron el control de Priville (Privolye) al cruzar con éxito el río Seversky Donets ayer! El cruce estaba en un puente de pontones. ¡Esto significa que el último camino de retirada de Lisichansk está cortado!



Grande!

Mucha cumbre OTAN y mucha gaita para que los otaneros se hagan pajas, pero Rusia, sigue integra en su misión.


----------



## ignorante (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Son innumerables las veces que se ha posteado en este hilo el informe de Naciones Unidas que desmiente la propaganda rusa sobre el falso genocidio en el Donbas.
> 
> Va a dar igual, pero aquí va de nuevo el enlace al informe de Naciones Unidas, y un artículo que incluye esos datos.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco tu detallado reporte (sin ironía). Ayuda a contrastar las informaciones, en vez de críticas o insultos vacíos que se ven en otras ocasiones (no digo que todos tuyos).

Resumiendo, de tus propios datos obtenemos lo siguiente.

Nota: asumo que conoces que Rusia no envió tropas a Donbass ni colaboró directa o indirectamente antes de 2022. Lo que la noticia llama _"bandas armadas rusas"_ entiendo que quiere decir _"ciudadanos ucranianos de etnia rusa que llevan incluso un siglo viviendo en Ucrania"_ (una precisión importante). Recordemos que en 2014 se rebelaron reclamando su independencia muchos ciudadanos que no aceptaron el nuevo gobierno (proclamado en una moción de censura con votos insuficientes según la Constitución de Ucrania, previa expulsión del país del presidente legítimo). En ese levantamiento tuvieron el apoyo de milicias y policías de los respectivos territorios de Ucrania; puede que sean "prorusos" culturalmente, pero no fueron enviados desde Moscú, que es lo que importa.

En resumen, según la ONU: ciudadanos de etnia rusa fallecidos defendiendo la independencia 9904 (6500 + 3404). Ejército ucraniano anti-independencia: 4400. Total: 14304. Niños: 500.

¿No es esto lo que comenta Putin? No creo que él valore menos la vida de los 4400 soldados ucranianos pronazis (alguno puede que esté haciendo simplemente "su trabajo" y en cualquier caso son personas y el conflicto se podía haber evitado). De 10000 a 14000 creo que no merece la pena discutir. Por comparar, estas cifras son muy superiores al daño que causó ETA (864 fallecidos desde 1968). No estamos ante un fenómeno de terrorismo, sino en una guerra civil "light", con un _ejército oficial_ combatiendo el secesionismo.

Hde aquí algo mucho más útil que un resumen de víctimas. Periodistas que estuvieron en el sitio:









Yo estuve en Ucrania, y te están mintiendo


Este artículo lo firman dos periodistas que viajaron y cubrieron de 2015 a 2019 el conflicto de Ucrania en la región de Donbass. Ante la desinformación y el silenciamiento de otras voces, este artículo busca transmitir los enfoques invisibilizados y las malas prácticas informativas en torno al...




www.elsaltodiario.com





Y no, no es fanfarria. Fotos de sus estancias en el lugar (haz scroll más abajo):





__





El Salto - Edición General


El Salto es una propuesta impulsada por el periódico Diagonal y más de 20 proyectos comunicativos. Cuenta con una revista mensual y un web de actualización diaria




www.elsaltodiario.com





Esto lo he obtenido buscando en Google hace unos minutos, mientras intentaba verificar la magnitud del genocidio. No es tan difícil encontrar información de un bando u otro, es cuestión de buscar con ánimo de conocer la verdad, y no de reafirmar las ideas que ya tienes (que pueden ser incorrectas).

Esta no es una guerra de rusos y ucranianos. Hay ucranianos amistosos hacia Rusia y otros "nacionalistas" con el cerebro lavado (pro-Stephan Bandera) que no reconocen como hermanos a los primeros, también compatriotas ucranianos. En el fondo, no está muy claro qué es Rusia y qué es Ucrania, igual que en Cataluña hay muchos catalanes que se sienten españoles, y no por ello son menos catalanes. El ucraniano es un dialecto del ruso, no olvidemos.


----------



## Sinjar (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Jun 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Te agradezco tu detallado reporte (sin ironía). Ayuda a contrastar las informaciones, en vez de críticas o insultos vacíos que se ven en otras ocasiones (no digo que todos tuyos).
> 
> Resumiendo, de tus propios datos obtenemos lo siguiente.
> 
> ...



muy loable tu argumentación. Pero te recuerdo que hablas con un bot del ascopp que el hijo de puta de @calopez no le sale de los huevinos banearle


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Jun 2022)

En la wiki pone que los ruskis han entrado ya en Lysychansk


----------



## ignorante (30 Jun 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> muy loable tu argumentación. Pero te recuerdo que hablas con un bot del ascopp que el hijo de puta de @calopez no le sale de los huevinos banearle



Pues no lo sabía... me parecía que tenía inteligencia en algún post...

Gracias por el aviso.

Al menos me cabrearé menos cuando ponga algo (si es que vuelvo a leerlo).


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (30 Jun 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/06/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/06/2022

1. Lisichansk.*
Hoy, la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk ha sido tomada, los combates continúan en Verkhnekamenka, en el área de Belaya Gora, Privolye (hay informes de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), así como en Lisichansk. El enemigo se está retirando parcialmente a Seversk, donde se está construyendo una nueva línea de defensa.

*2. Artemovsk.*
La lucha continúa en Klinovoe, nuestras tropas han avanzado en el pueblo. Pokrovsky no tiene cambios especiales. El enemigo también tiene líneas de suministro a los TPP Novolugansk y Uglegorsk.

*3. Soledar.*
La lucha continúa cerca de Nikolaevka, en Belogorovka y Berestovo. El enemigo aún mantiene el frente, pero pronto las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrán que resolver el problema de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF desde el norte, después de completar la liberación de Lisichansk, la presión principal estará sobre Seversk y Soldar.

*4. Slavyansk.*
Peleas en Bogorodichny, Krasnopolye, Prishib, Sidorovo. El ritmo de avance hacia Slavyansk sigue siendo lento.

*5. Járkov.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han expulsado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Dementievka y están intensificando la destrucción con fuego de las posiciones enemigas en las afueras de Kharkov. Se están sintiendo oportunidades de progreso en el área de los Pasajes Superiores, Uda, Tsupovka. También está en marcha el procesamiento del área fortificada de Zolochevsky.

*6. Avdiivka.*
En primera línea sin cambios significativos. El bombardeo de artillería de Donetsk se volvió menos intenso después de la intensificación del trabajo de contrabatería.

*7. Ugledar.*
Después de los recientes intentos de atacar cerca de Pavlovka, Yegorovka y Shevchenkovo, el enemigo, después de haber sufrido grandes pérdidas, se vio obligado a reducir su actividad, y las batallas aquí se desarrollan nuevamente de manera posicional. En el área de Novomikhailovka y Marinka, sin cambios.

*8. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoe-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka sin cambios significativos. En el área de Kamenskoye, tuvo lugar el mayor intercambio de prisioneros de guerra desde el comienzo de la SVO: cambiaron de 144 a 144 personas. Entre los intercambiados del lado ucraniano había 43 militantes de Azov heridos. Entre los nuestros hay varios pilotos.

*9. Nikolaev.*
En la parte delantera, sin cambios significativos. En la dirección de Nikopol, el enemigo está tratando de aplastar en el área de Potemkino. Nikolayev sigue siendo objeto de intensos ataques con misiles. La activación en esta dirección es bastante posible en julio.

*10. Odesa.*
Ucrania continúa preparándose para los intentos de atacar la isla de las Serpientes como parte de la tarea política. En las próximas semanas, esto sin duda resultará en el bombardeo de la isla por parte de MLRS y OTRK, así como en intentos de atacar desde el aire. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y la Flota del Mar Negro también se están preparando para estos intentos. Ucrania necesita al menos algún tipo de victoria en el contexto de la retirada en el Donbass. Además, EE. UU. y Gran Bretaña están tratando de desafiar el control de la Flota del Mar Negro en la parte noroeste del Mar Negro.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc

https://www.livejournal.com/shop/tokens.bml


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jun 2022)

notario público. Verkhnekamenka quedó bajo el control de la LNR...29/06/2022


"O" derrotó por completo a la Décima Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de Belaya Tserkov, el comandante V. Zubanich abandonó su unidad y se fue a Artemovsk ...29/06/2022


En las batallas por la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, el batallón 108 de la brigada de asalto de montaña 10 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue completamente destruido. Según los militares capturados, de los 350 efectivos, solo quedaban 30 militares.


Entre Lisichansk y Seversk, 6 (Seis) bielorrusos fueron liquidados del batallón castus ...
Estos son los militantes de Tikhonovskaya, este batallón se organizó con dinero de patrocinio 29/06/2022


Según Slavyansk, no se disparó un solo tiro desde NUESTRO LADO hasta el 29/06/2022
Todas las llegadas se hicieron para las imágenes de CNN.
Informé que Slavyansk no sería destruido y tomado hasta la caída de Lisichansk ...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


>



hace tiempo no veía al barbitas, vivito y coleando 
buen video


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jun 2022)

José Manuel Albares
Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jun 2022)

*Jonhson dice que si Putin fuera mujer no hubiera lanzado el operativo en Ucrania y este le recuerda las acciones de Thatcher en las Islas Malvinas*

El inicio de las hostilidades contra Argentina por las Islas Malvinas fue "dictado nada más que por ambiciones imperiales, una confirmación del estatus imperial", recordó el mandatario ruso.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, comentó este miércoles las palabras del primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, quien afirmó en una entrevista con el medio alemán ZDF que si el líder ruso fuera una mujer, el conflicto con Ucrania posiblemente se habría evitado. 

"Si Putin fuera una mujer, simplemente no creo que hubiera lanzado una guerra tan machista. Si quiere un muy buen ejemplo de masculinidad tóxica, lo tenemos en su persona", declaró Johnson.

Putin, por su parte, no dudó en recordar durante una rueda de prensa las acciones de Margaret Thatcher, quien se desempeñó como primera ministra del Reino Unido desde 1979 hasta 1990, en relación a las Islas Malvinas.

"Ahora no voy a hablar [en términos] de 'si fuese, qué pasaría'", dijo Putin al responder a la pregunta de un periodista sobre el comentario de Johnson. "Al respecto, solo quiero recordar los hechos de la historia reciente, cuando *Margaret Thatcher tomó la decisión sobre el inicio de las hostilidades contra Argentina por las Islas Malvinas*. Ahí, una mujer decidió iniciar acciones militares", indicó el presidente ruso. 

El mandatario hizo hincapié en la distancia geográfica entre el Reino Unido y las islas en cuestión. "[Fue un hecho] dictado nada más que por *ambiciones imperiales, una confirmación del estatus imperial*. Por lo tanto, creo que en cualquier caso, por parte del actual primer ministro del Reino Unido, esta no es una referencia muy acorde a lo que está sucediendo hoy en día", concluyó Putin.

Las Malvinas, ubicadas frente a la provincia de Tierra del Fuego, en el extremo sur del océano Atlántico, fueron gobernadas por autoridades argentinas desde 1829. En 1833, el Reino Unido ocupó el archipiélago, desalojó a los gobernantes suramericanos y desde entonces ejerce el dominio del lugar.

Argentina y el Reino Unido mantienen una histórica disputa por la soberanía de las Islas Malvinas, que se ha mantenido por vías diplomáticas después de la guerra de 1982 por esa posesión. Este lunes, el presidente de Argentina, Alberto Fernández, le planteó a Boris Johnson que las relaciones bilaterales entre su país y el Reino Unido no podrán avanzar sin negociar la soberanía de las Malvinas.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1105375


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jun 2022)

Con un par !


----------



## willbeend (30 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Os montáis unas pelis en vuestra mente alucinantes. Lo más probable es que la mujer necesite llevar compresas grandes cuando tiene la regla. Si se tiene mucho flujo los tampax no bastan.
> Y de ahí sacáis que es un tío, travelo y la de dios. Madre mía qué mentes más calenturientas.
> 
> Y sigo sin entender qué os pasa con que la gente se vista así o asá ¿Qué pasa si es un tío que quiere llevar faldas como las llevaban los antiguos? Qué mas da llevar faldas, pantalones o lo que se quiera independientemente de ser tío o tía. Os quedáis enganchados en lo más superficial
> ...


----------



## willbeend (30 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Algún burgalés que nos explique el contexto de estas fotos, supuestamente de hoy?
> 
> Se ve que los del Ayuntamiento de Burgos han puesto las banderas lgtbises y las de Ucrania y rusos o prorrusos han "contraprogramado" con una bandera gigante de Rusia con dos cintas de San Jorge. Si es lo que parece, trolles nivel dios.
> 
> ...



Ole sus huevos pues! Se ve que el ADN del Cid aun persiste en la zona.


----------



## Plutarko (30 Jun 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Algún burgalés que nos explique el contexto de estas fotos, supuestamente de hoy?
> 
> Se ve que los del Ayuntamiento de Burgos han puesto las banderas lgtbises y las de Ucrania y rusos o prorrusos han "contraprogramado" con una bandera gigante de Rusia con dos cintas de San Jorge. Si es lo que parece, trolles nivel dios.
> 
> ...



Parece que ya la han retirado "por que las cintas de San Jorge son muy malas" no como la bandera esa roja y negra del ayuntamiento que representa paz y amor.









Retirada una gran bandera rusa con la cinta de San Jorge de la plaza Mayor de Burgos


El Ayuntamiento de Burgos ha avisado a la Policía Local y los Bomberos de Burgos han retirado la tela de la fachada de un edificio de la plaza Mayor. El problema surgía




www.burgosconecta.es





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, como en Siria…
ASHGABAT, 30 de junio. /TASS/. La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania va según lo planeado, y no hay necesidad de cumplir con *ningún* *plazo* para ponerle fin, dijo el miércoles el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin al concluir su visita a Ashgabat.
Según Putin, el objetivo de la operación militar especial es liberar a Donbass, defender a las personas que viven allí y "crear condiciones que garanticen la seguridad de la propia Rusia".
"El trabajo avanza de una *manera tranquila y rítmica*. Las tropas están avanzando y llegando a los puntos finales que se asignan como tarea en una determinada etapa de este trabajo de combate. Todo va según lo planeado", subrayó Putin.








Russia’s Ukraine operation going as planned, no need to squeeze it into deadlines — Putin


According to him, the goal of the special military operation is to liberate Donbass, to defend the people living there, and "to create conditions that will guarantee the security of Russia itself"




tass.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2022)

*La historia nos dice que cuando los imperios están a punto de caer, trasmutan *
_*en regímenes opresivos de gestión de crisis. No es una coincidencia que nuestra
era de emergencias en serie abriera con el estallido de la "burbuja de las puntocom"...

...De hecho, desde que Virus intervino para elevar aún más el listón de la emergencia 
(antes de ser puesto en pausa y posiblemente recargado para un futuro redespliegue)
hemos vuelto a los mismos enredos financieros de siempre. Aunque la nueva infecció
de Occidente se llama Rusia...Al igual que Virus, la guerra ucraniana nos protege del 
verdadero horror del colapso social total a través de la deuda y el colapso del mercado*_
*de valores..."
Pause for Thought: Money without Value in a Rapidly Disintegrating World - The Philosophical Salon*


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

Los metales corrigen un 30% desde máximos por el miedo a la recesión


En el arranque de año las materias primas eran, si no el que más, uno de los activos estrella para los analistas. En los informes de perspectivas para 2022 se repetía una y otra vez el buen momento que estaban viviendo estos activos, con unos datos fundamentales que prometían un déficit de...



www.eleconomista.es













Níquel, hierro, cobre... Por qué las materias primas se desploman un 11% con la inflación disparada


Mientras la inflación sube desbocada y la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania ha supuesto una seria amenaza para el suministro mundial una gran parte de las materias primas se han visto atrapadas en un descenso vertiginoso en sus precios. A pesar de que el gas sigue subiendo, desde abril, las...



www.eleconomista.es





El frenazo económico puede más que la inflación o el miedo al desabastecimiento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

La mayor demostración de que todo es una falacia dirigida desde los mismos despachos del coronavirus , 
es hacer creer que son necesarios misiles intercontinentales y que estos son una amenaza real .

En el trasiego de millones y millones de contenedores que los cargueros rusos y chinos han transportado a todos los países occidenales durante estas décadas , si realmente quisieran amenazar a un país , meterían las ojivas nucleares dentro de neveras o lavadoras y las instalarían en pisos alquilados en el centro de las principales ciudades . 

Podrían estar conectadas a internet y activar esas bombas de destrucción masiva a distancia .

Ni siquiera haría falta un soldado suicida como los que presuntamente dan su vida por proteger las fronteras ucranianas, que dicho sea de paso , nadie protege las de Europa de la nefasta llegada de millones de africanos , que sin duda son peores para nuestra sociedad que los rusos para los ucranianos. 

Los mismos que envían armas para matar chavales rusos en lo mejor de su vida que su gobierno ha enviado a una guerra incomprensible , son los que han gastado miles de millones de euros en alargar la agonía de ancianos en la UCI que se iban a morir igual aún sin coronavirus y los que han gastado otros muchos miles de millones en vacunas para los africanos ( que tienen innumerables guerras ) y que además no las han pedido ni las han usado .









Bombas atómicas tácticas, por Viktor Litovkine


Las municiones nucleares de pequeñas dimensiones constituyen un jalón importante en el desarrollo de la carrera armamentística.




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Google dice que son "solo" 28 minutos....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106117



esquivando morterazos manpads y artillería se te quedan en 25 min


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Tambien quieres quemar libros?



hay convocada oposición a inquisidor general? que categoría tiene grupo A++?


----------



## coscorron (30 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Yo tengo mil en el ignore, y porque no se puede meter a más. Cascorro, que te pasas...



Pues sigue así y cuando ya te leas a tí mismo nada más veras que foro más divertido y más interesante...Venir a un foro a hacerse una lista muy grande de ignorados es de gilipollas y la costumbre de meter a la gente en ignorados porque te contesta y no te gusta es todavía peor ... Foreros que se comportan como niños con rabieta amenazando a la gente como ignorarlas sobran por aquí y si te jode y te queda un hueco, ya sabes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

Es la misma historia de siempre ! 

Una élite supranacional (supuestamente de origen judío) provoca las guerras desde tiempo inmemorial agitando el avispero. 


Su carta a Champagny, ministro del Interior, del 29 de noviembre de 1806, expresa su pensamiento:

[Es necesario] reducir, si no destruir, la tendencia de los judíos a practicar un gran número de actividades perjudiciales para la civilización y el orden público de la sociedad en todos los países del mundo. Es necesario detener el daño impidiéndolo; para impedirlo, es necesario cambiar a los judíos. [...] Una vez que parte de su juventud ocupe su lugar en nuestros ejércitos, dejarán de tener intereses y sentimientos judíos; sus intereses y sentimientos serán franceses.[_cita requerida_]
Aunque insistía en la primacía del derecho civil sobre el militar, Napoleón conservaba un profundo respeto y afecto por los militares como profesión. A menudo contrataba a antiguos soldados en ocupaciones civiles.

A través de sus políticas en general, Napoleón mejoró en gran medida la condición de los judíos en Francia y Europa, y éstos le admiraron ampliamente. A partir de 1806, Napoleón aprobó una serie de medidas que mejoraban la posición de los judíos en el Imperio francés. Reconoció a un grupo representativo elegido por la comunidad judía, el _Gran Sanedrín_, como sus representantes ante el gobierno francés.









Napoleón y los judíos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Un monstruo llamado winston churchill


https://www.sinpermiso.info/textos/por-que-no-puede-gran-bretana-afrontar-la-verdad-sobre-winston-churchill Hay constancia de que Churchill alabó el “linaje ario” e insistió en que era correcto que “una raza más fuerte, una raza de mayor rango” ocupara el lugar de los pueblos indígenas. No...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



No hace falta ir a West point para intuir que ese saliente pinta mal para los demócratas ucranianos...


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Jun 2022)

Cuando Mariupol aún parecía defendible había unos "georgianos" con fusiles SCAR y vestidos de Deltas muy activos en la red.


----------



## Honkler (30 Jun 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Buenísimo


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

¿ qué pretenden las guerras realmente ? ¿ lo mismo que el coronavirus ? 

¿ asesinar a toda la población de un país enemigo o someterla a través del terror ? 

¿ destruir ese país para arruinarlo completamente y luego quedarse con las cenizas ? 

¿ por qué Putin no usó el coronavirus ( que es gratis ) en vez de montar todo este despliegue que tan caro le está saliendo ? 

¿ por qué a nuestro gobierno ( socialdemócratas/comunistas/independentistas catalanes y vascos ...) le preocupan más las fronteras de Ucrania que las de España ?


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

“¿Todo el mundo está en sus asientos?”


Artículo Original: Egor Voronov “¿Todo el mundo está en sus asientos?”, pregunta elevando algo la voz el conductor del minibús al darse la vuelta para mirar a los pasajeros. “No vamos por Universit…




slavyangrad.es











“¿Todo el mundo está en sus asientos?”


30/06/2022

Artículo Original: Egor Voronov


“¿Todo el mundo está en sus asientos?”, pregunta elevando algo la voz el conductor del minibús al darse la vuelta para mirar a los pasajeros. “No vamos por Universitetskaya. Hay bombardeos. Pararemos en Artyom y en cuanto se pueda giraremos a Universitetskaya”. Ninguno de los pasajeros se molesta. Casi todos se mantienen en completo silencio cuando giramos a la plaza Shajtyorskaya. “No vamos a parar. Ha habido impactos hace unos diez minutos”. Continuamos. Diez segundos, veinte, treinta, cuarenta. A unos cientos de metros por detrás, hay una explosión. No está claro dónde, pero ha sido muy cerca. El eco aún me hace daño en los oídos.

“Por la liberación de Donbass, pare, por favor”, dice una mujer con exaltación en su voz al levantarse para salir cerca de la parada de Donetsk City. “Sí, por favor, por favor”. Los cables del tranvía cuelgan sobre el asfalto. Los escaparates de las tiendas de los bajos son un espacio vacío. Las fachadas de los edificios administrativos están astilladas y las de los edificios residenciales tienen grandes agujeros en forma de ventanas rotas. Hay ramas y restos de coches de pasajeros en la carretera. La calle central de Donetsk no parecía sí misma, sino una callde Kirovsky, Kuibyshevsky o Petrovsky. “Señora, siéntese. Pararemos en el semáforo”. Salimos hacia Universitetskaya. Tendré que bajarme pronto, llegamos al trabajo. De pronto, la idea de pasear por las calles de la ciudad con chaleco antibalas no parece tan alocada.

Al día siguiente, los proyectiles son de salida. Algo potente. Uno solo. ¿Peski? ¿Avdeevka? ¿Opitnoe? Empiezo a aprender las _direcciones _de Donetsk. Se escucha un zumbido. El proyectil pasa sobre nuestras cabezas. Antes de explotar, pasa otro. Explota el primero. Zumbido. Pasa el tercero. Explosión. Zumbido. Los proyectiles pasan por encima de los distritos centrales de la capital. Y explotan también en Kievsky, que para Donetsk también es un distrito central. Así se consideraba al menos cuando trabajaba allí hace diez años.

La gente a mi alrededor sale a por agua con botellas de seis o diez litros y ni se inmuta con las explosiones. No miran al cielo. No buscan refugio. Según los estándares locales, las explosiones están lejos. Aunque se pueden escuchar claramente reflectando en los edificios de pisos y con la onda expansiva por los patios. Se sienten tanto por dentro como por fuera. Aquí es ya el tercer día de batallas matutinas.

En el centro, los trabajadores reparan el pavimento en Universitetskaya. Cerca del cine Zvezdochka se retiran los escombros mientras los viandantes observan un gran agujero en el tercer o cuarto piso de un edificio residencial. El hotel Druzhba intenta esconder los agujeros en su fachada marrón y sus ventanas rotas. Ya no parece tan impresionante. “Aprietan mucho, Sasha”, dice por teléfono una mujer que pasa. “No puedo más. Llevan una semana bombardeando. Tenemos que ir a alguna parte. Aquí nadie sabe en qué momento puede morir”. Miro al teléfono, el resumen de los bombardeos en Gorlovka.

“Han bombardeado la zona del Donbass Arena”. “Un impacto cerca del hospital Vishnevsky”. “Dañaron el monumento a la Guardia Roja”. Un día más en el que los teléfonos no están en silencio. Docenas de personas han evitado milagrosamente la muerte. Una mujer murió, hay decenas de heridos. Hay columnas de humo que salen de la ciudad. No quiero leer las noticias. Ante mis ojos está la plaza Shajtyorskaya, con sus fachadas desconchadas. Ya es de noche y, a la vuelta del trabajo, entre el silencio de las calles, el chófer cuenta historias sobre los bombardeos. Para. Tenemos que salir. Del asiento de atrás cojo la mochila con 16 litros de agua. Retumba. Las paredes de alrededor refuerzan el eco y lo llevan hasta el cielo del atardecer. Me agacho un poco. Un proyectil impacta a 120-130 metros. “Escucha, igual te llevo hasta la puerta de casa”, dice el hombre al volante. “Sí, creo que sí”, respondo intentando volver a sentarme con la mochila de agua. Seguimos. Un proyectil de salida. Y otro. Y más.

Al día siguiente me entero de que el proyectil no explotó. Subo al autobús. “¿Todo el mundo está en sus asientos? No vamos por Universitetskaya. Hay bombardeos. Pararemos en Artyom y en cuanto se pueda giraremos a Universitetskaya”.


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Respecto a los canales interiores de Rusia tengo entendido que tienen un tonelaje bastante limitado, unas 3 o 4 mil toneladas máximo dependiendo de zonas. Creo que también les falta mantenimiento pues habría que dragar muchos tramos.
> Aun así les permite circular a las nuevas corvetas entre ellos y mitigar un poco la desventaja estratégica de tener que cubrir tantos mares con tantos estrangulamientos para acceder.
> 
> Hubo un momento que a Moscú le llamaron la ciudad de los cinco mares pues tenía conexión fluvial con todos ellos. Blanco, Báltico, Negro, Caspio, me falta uno y no doy sabido cual sería.



el canal mas importante es el del mar blanco que usan para mover la flota, los canales del Volga y del don si se reparasen dragasen y ampliasen para barcos de mayor tonelaje y se combinasen con la ruta ártica serian una alternativa al canal de Suez


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hace 20 años por lo menos teníamos los lanzacohetes Teruel, como diría el presidente de mi taifa, Moreno Bonilla, "vamos avanzando"...



no estamos olvidando el batallón de pirotécnicos Valencianos de la reserva activa?


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Desde el primer día. En realidad los ucropitecos aprietan botones a las órdenes de algún americano, es desde el comienzo una guerra de USA xonrra Rusia.


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

china oculta mas de lo que parece, en la crisis de Taiwán que hubo en los 90 al poner USA una flota y un portaviones allí, los chinos lanzaron todos los tipos de misiles antibuque pero fueron interceptados por los aviones de guerra electrónica de USA, esa humillación no la han olvidado, me da a mi que junto con Rusia han estado investigando desde entonces mucho el tema, cuando se desplegaron en el mar del sur de la china y las islas spraty ya deben tener un sistema de anulación del sistema AEGIS como poco,


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



De facto ya lo estaban…en Afganistán eran tropas auxiliares en la invasión.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Los anglos empiezan a caerse del guindo.
Artículo de Zerohedge sobre la OTAN:

Empire To Expand NATO In Response To War Caused By NATO Expansion | ZeroHedge


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Según el ejército del LNR, la agrupación de las AFU en Lisychansk recibió órdenes de replegarse y comenzó a hacer esfuerzos para retirarse en dirección a Seversk. La carretera cerca de Belogorovka hacia Seversk está bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, pero las AFU no tienen muchas opciones: tratarán de retirarse primero a Serebryanka vía Belogorovka y luego a Seversk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los anglos empiezan a caerse del guindo.
> Artículo de Zerohedge sobre la OTAN:
> 
> Empire To Expand NATO In Response To War Caused By NATO Expansion | ZeroHedge



Crearon la narrativa desde el.principio

Van a vender como "victoria " que Rusia no tomó Kiev y que su agente del MI6 sigue en el "gobierno " de Ucrania

Que Ucrania resistió y sigue existiendo como pais


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> De facto ya lo estaban…en Afganistán eran tropas auxiliares en la invasión.



Destaco: antes no tenían de qué preocuparse y nada que temer. A partir de ahora...


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Si desconectaas te vas a perder la liberación de Lugansk, tras 8 años de nazismo.


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | "Bombardeos día y noche" sobre Lysychansk impiden las evacuaciones


Un misil ruso mata a 10 personas en Odesa Un misil ruso impactó en un edificio de apartamentos de varios pisos en el puerto ucraniano de Odesa, en el




www.elmundo.es





*La número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense asegura que Putin puede estar usando armas nucleares en Ucrania *
"Mientras continúa la *guerra en Ucrania*, es posible que *Rusia* use armas nucleares". Así lo aseguró la número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense, Avril Haines, al hablar en una conferencia del Departamento de Comercio.

"Seguimos estando en una posición en la que miramos al presidente *Putin* y creemos que tiene efectivamente los mismos objetivos políticos que teníamos anteriormente, es decir, quiere tomar la mayor parte de *Ucrania*".


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

alguien me puede calcular si las tropas rusas siguen a este ritmo de avance lento pero constante donde estarán en octubre del 2025?


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si desconectaas te vas a perder la liberación de Lugansk, tras 8 años de nazismo.



en Rusia hay muchísimos divorcios, demasiadas tentaciones diría yo, no están entrenados los rusos a no dejar pistas sobre las infidelidades, cuando llegan a casa sufren el CSI natasha.


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en Rusia hay muchísimos divorcios, demasiadas tentaciones diría yo, no están entrenados los rusos a no dejar pistas sobre las infidelidades, cuando llegan a casa sufren el CSI natasha.



Por que no te vas a la guardería a hablar de estas gilipolleces?

No viene a cuento


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según el ejército del LNR, la agrupación de las AFU en Lisychansk recibió órdenes de replegarse y comenzó a hacer esfuerzos para retirarse en dirección a Seversk. La carretera cerca de Belogorovka hacia Seversk está bajo el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, pero las AFU no tienen muchas opciones: tratarán de retirarse primero a Serebryanka vía Belogorovka y luego a Seversk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Después del cruce del rio sin oposición al norte de la ciudad, la retirada efectiva de tropas es evidente por parte de los Ucros. 

A enemigo que huye puente de plata, dudo mucho los Rusos encuentren grandes grupos para rendirse una vez se culmine el cerco. La mayor perdida serán los equipos pesados que los Ucros habrán destruido o dejado atrás en su huida, esa perdida de equipamiento masivamente llevada por Kiev durante las ultimas semanas como refuerzo será lamentada en un futuro.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que el entrecomillado dice que "mientras continúa la *guerra en Ucrania*, es posible que *Rusia* use armas nucleares" y el titular que puede estar usando.

Lo que la inteligencia USA define como peligro se convierte en sospecha de algo que está sucediendo, bien por ellos, bien....pagados, porque gratis sería más idiota.

Eso ya no es manipulación, es directamente mentir en el titular.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

los políticos europeos solo pueden ser dos cosas :

O TRAIDORES Y SICARIOS 

O 

SUBNORMALES


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Jun 2022)

Un recordatorio para aquellos que acusan a Rusia de lentitud......



*La operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania avanza según lo planeado, no hay necesidad de ajustar su finalización a ningún plazo *, dijo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, respondiendo preguntas después de la cumbre del Caspio celebrada en Ashgabat el miércoles:




> *“No tienes que hablar de plazos. Yo nunca hablo de eso, porque así es la vida, son cosas reales. Y ajustarse a unos plazos está mal ” .
> “Esto se debe a la intensidad de las hostilidades, y está directamente relacionado con posibles pérdidas, y ante todo debemos pensar en cómo salvar la vida de nuestros muchachos ”*



*También dijo:*



> _"Soy, por supuesto, el Comandante Supremo, pero aún no me gradué de la Academia del Estado Mayor. *Confío en esas personas que son profesionales. *Actúan como les parece para lograr el objetivo final"._



Según él, *el objetivo de la SVO es liberar el Donbass, proteger a las personas que viven allí* , _"crear condiciones que garanticen *la seguridad de la propia Rusia*_ " .




> _“ *El trabajo avanza con calma, rítmicamente, *las tropas se mueven y llegan a las líneas que se establecen como tarea en una determinada etapa de este trabajo de combate. *Todo va de acuerdo al plan” *_.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Completamente indiferente
> Turquía merece otro capitulo...pero tranquilo, ya iremos con ello, calma, todo a su tiempo, primero, a por lo urgente



TERRIBLE... ni sabes leer, eres incapaz de proyectar inteligentemente los acontecimientos, vives de mentiras y sueños y...

AMAS A PAPI ESTADO, tanto como víctima como esclavo... terrible...

A ver INDIGENTE, el presente es siempre pasado y NO SE PUEDE ARREGLAR... la victoria de Rusia no es de hoy, fue ayer, antes de ayer y desde hace ya como poco más de 2 lustros... estuvo a punto de ser enfrentada con Hillary, pero ganó Trump y... Hillary ya llegaba tarde, con OBAMA tuvo que enfrentarse esa situación; pero OBAMA que nunca será SUFICIENTEMENTE valorado, salvo por personas como yo fue TREMENDAMENTE prudente y adoptó un enfoque sensato... 

En lo tocante a Rusia NADA hay ya que hacer, salvo ASUMIR negociadamente que es UNA POTENCIA superior y tiene inmensos recursos de los cuales precisamos una enorme cantidad y en condiciones competitivas... 

En lo tocante a Rusia NABUCO fue el culmen del despropósito europeo... fue un jaque y mate y de aquello ya han pasado... en fin... y Siria fue la estupidez llevada al extremo, el intento de evitar lo que hubiese sido, VISTO desde el HOY una situación cuando menos OPTIMA para poder mantener a raya las demandas de los rusos, pero... pero... es que Iran era el demonio y el Tio Sam sabía que en ese escenario las rutas de transporte gasistas se le iban de las manos y...

Y todo eso fue... ya no es, cambiar eso supondría igual que intentar evitar la victoria de rusia en Ucrania otros lustros DE LOS QUE NO DISPONEMOS...

El mundo avanza, te guste o no... y ni es Europa, ni es Rusia, ni es EE.UU.... como se decía en "El Padrino" son negocios... así que SUPERALO...

Turquía es el futuro, y ahí SI que podemos intervenir Y MEJOR que lo hagamos YA...









Biden a Erdogan: "Está haciendo un gran trabajo, quiero agradecérselo"


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha felicitado este miércoles a su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, al que ha dicho que está llevando a cabo "un gran...




www.elmundo.es





Turquía aspira a convertirse en el NODO principal de gas que surte a Europa y con ello tendrá la llave para amedrentar e imponer políticas de todo tipo a los europeos... Turquía no es Rusia, que èsta al menos tiene un alma dividida o más bien tenía con respeto de su existencia, los TURCOS de verdad son orgullosos, musulmanes y en esencia no aman a los europeos, simplemente quieren tener un lugar en el mundo y europa es parte de sus intereses para conseguirlo... y no olvides que quieren recuperar ese imperio que un día tuvieron y que se les quitó junto a todos los inmensos recursos que en él existen... y si un día Nasser puso los pelos de punta al mundo con sus proyectos, NI TE IMAGINES lo que ERDOGAN con los suyos puede llegar a enfrentar... por el momento está metido en todo cuanto lugar toca a su "espacio de influencia"; desde Libia, hasta la península arábiga; desde Turkmenistan hasta Grecia; todo ello pasando por Siria... y no olvides que Turquía-Qatar son la misma cosa casi y que no consigan atraer a Irán a sus redes, ya no te digo a Argelia... que entonces los europeos vamos a vivir una nueva Al-Andalus a lo bestia, desde Suecia a Grecia... pero bueno, esto llevaría no menos de dos décadas y PODRIAMOS cambiarlo, y no será fácil, sólo viendo el nivel de penetración musulmana y la natalidad, en fin...

Incluso antes del imperio romano, que ya ha llovido todo ese territorio es fundamental y Roma lo sabía ya... europa lleva en la lucha por esos territorios desde... y no era POR CASUALIDAD...

Y hoy Turquía tiene un aliado firme en Rusia, GRACIAS a la ESTUPIDEZ de Europa y la impotencia de EE.UU.... a Rusia en principio todo eso y dado la dependencia en gran medida que los turcos tienen no le importa ni un poco ni demasiado, sabe que ESTE SI ES UN ELEMENTO que va a cambiar el curso de la historia... HASTA UN TONTO LO SABRIA, con poco que se mire lo que ahí se está desarrollando... lo he dicho por ahí y alguien hoy en un artículo hablaba de que esta cumbre de la OTAN es el PRINCIPIO DEL FIN, y estoy de acuerdo totalmente, no por el ingreso de Suecia o Finlandia, una tontería menor, en el fondo eran países OTAN... no, lo es por el ASCENSO y RECONOCIMIENTO a Erdogan y Turquía, en esta CUMBRE se ha CORONADO a un nuevo REY... ya te lo expliqué y no lo has entendido, sigues embobado en las tonterías, que es como SIEMPRE SE PIERDE EL FUTURO y lo que TE IMPIDE MEJORAR tu Statu-quo... 

La OTAN LLEGARÁ a su fin, cuando Turquía le ponga fin... no serán ni los rusos, ni alemanes, ni franceses, ni siquiera el Tio Sam... va a ser Turquía. Y recuerda, recuerdalo bien que a Erdogan lo salvaron los IRANIES y los RUSOS, que Erdogan con todo y con ello mantiene bases de la OTAN en su territorio y tiene complejos rusos para gerenciar su espacio aereo y NO HA impuesto sanciones a Rusia. Y si intocable es hoy Rusia, ni te imaginas lo intocable que es Qatar y Turquía no sólo es su protegida, sino además su protectora y los hermanos musulmanes un clan específico a imagen de lo de los rusos (los tal Wagner), pero con bastantes más miembros y mucho más ideologizados y una EXPERIENCIA EN COMBATE, que no hay ejército OTAN que ni se le acerque, Tio Sam incluido...

Madurar significa afrontar con inteligencia y sin sentimentalismos baratos la REALIDAD... la que sea te toque vivir, no andar como pollo sin cabeza tras de IMPOSIBLES...

Hasta un tonto era capaz de ver lo que iba a acontecer en Ucrania, algunos por aquí lo dijimos... lo que NI SIQUIERA los más pesimistas éramos capaces de esperar es LA HUMILLACION tan INTENSA QUE NOS IBAN a dar los RUSOS... 

Déjate de maquillar la realidad con tonterías... EE.UU. en profunda recesión... Europa ni te cuento, ya varios sectores están a punto de caramelo, da igual a dónde mires: construcción, automovil, obra pública, alimentación... todo está en pleno proceso de profunda y muy grave crisis y de terribles consecuencias...









Vivienda, luz y comida se llevan hasta el 64% de los gastos de las familias


El 20% de las personas con más nivel de consumo emplearon menos de la mitad de su dinero en cubrir estas necesidades básicas




cincodias.elpais.com













La caída del PIB de EEUU se agrava tras una tercera revisión y llega al 1,6% en el primer trimestre del año


De esta forma, la contracción de la economía estadounidense es dos décimas mayor al 1,4% estimado inicialmente.




www.elespanol.com





Esta es la REALIDAD, no son datos sacados de cualquier lugar...

Si quieres cambiar algo y mejorar en la vida en general, debes intentar FRIAMENTE analizar errores y lagunas, debilidades y fortalezas por igual, pero ANTE TODO DEBES INTENTAR SER IMPARCIAL... a partir de ahí, tienes intereses y debes ponerlos encima de la mesa sobre TODAS LAS COSAS, sentimentalismos baratos sobre todo...

Como Español: Rusia, China, Arabia Saudí, Marruecos, Argentina, EE.UU., etc son INTERESES y como tal debes tratarlos... que te gusten más o menos, estará bien para pasar o no unas vacaciones en ellos, pero no mucho más...

En cuanto a Ucrania... bueno España tiene que convivir con Inglaterra y sus desplantes o incluso con los Marroquies, ¿VES TU QUE LOS INSULTEMOS, QUE LES HUMILLEMOS, QUE NOS DEDIQUEMOS A MOLESTARLOS O A INDIGNARLOS???... las relaciones internacionales son RELACIONES DE PODER, las sociales incluso igual, ya no digamos las que se establecen entre diferentes organizaciones sean del tipo que sean...

JAMAS HA HABIDO, HAY O HABRÁ en tanto el hombre sea hombre nada que se parezca a la LIBERTAD... y da igual que sea PAPI ESTADO o LA MAFIA o un órgano colegiado llamado politburó o el partido comunista, pero no menos algo que se llamen think tank políticos y mangoneen como grupos mafiosos los devenir de "las democracias"...

El mundo lo gerencian GRUPOS DE PODER... porque al final la organización es eso, organización y tiene organigramas donde el que puede IMPONE y el que no puede:

LIMPIA CULOS... 

Statu-quo lo llaman...

Y si no te gusta, pues bien... si te gusta, pues bien también...

Ahora salvo que seas como "el rambo gallego" y pases hasta del dinero de esa organización, de su comida, seguridad, sanidad, etc mejor que ASUMAS lo que eres... eso de CREERTE liberal, porque profesas TONTAAAAASS absurdas es una INCOHERENCIA total y absoluta...

Ahora si quieres CAMBIAR algo... si REALMENTE lo quieres, que TU Y YO SABEMOS que tú no quieres cambiar nada, como mucho mejorar tu STATU-QUO dentro de la organización, por ejemplo aumentando tu nivel de capital, vía reducción de impuestos; pero si lo quisieses, ENTONCES TENDRAS que adquirir poder y ahí te convertirás en uno más de los grupos de MAFIOSILLOS que de un modo u otro GERENCIAN nuestro devenir... pero cuidado, aquí en España (Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso mediante) o en EE.UU. y no menos en Rusia o China y en cualquier otro...

No le deseo mal a nadie, pero SINCERAMENTE me la pela lo que acontezca en otros países, ojalá les vaya bien mientras a nosotros eso no nos suponga un problema o una minusvaloración de nuestros intereses.

"The Wire" es una gran serie con una historia increible... pero no me gustaría que esa historia pasase en ningún lugar de mi país... adoro lo bueno de EE.UU. pero me quedo con España y con sus historias por muy terribles que sean... y cuidado, ellos tienen una CONSTITUCIÓN que es una auténtica delicia, a pesar de haber sido escrita en la prehistoria... pero sigue siendo inmensa...

Un liberal es un idiota integral:

- "No mejoro mi Statu-quo porque un "estado opresor" me impide acceder a él y mientras hace esto aguanta el statu-quo de los indigentes"

Gilipollas despierta: CESAR conquistó la Galia y se puso por montera lo que le decían sus gobernantes, es más llegado el punto cogió y se pulió a sus gobernantes... y... y...

Al ciudadano romano le cambiaron un tipo de estado por otro... al romano medio lo que le afectaba era el GOBERNANTE, que este sí era un problema, lo que pensase también, pero... 

Eso sí, Cesar no era un pringado o un ciudadano corriente... para llegar a dónde llegó pues él también tenía su grupillo de poder, ciertamente... es lo que hay...

Y esto es lo que hay tocante a IDEOLOGIAS y ESTADOS...

Te gusta, bien, no te gusta bien también...


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Jun 2022)

Centeneitor en modo pánico on, me nutre.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los políticos europeos solo pueden ser dos cosas :
> 
> O TRAIDORES Y SICARIOS
> 
> ...



empleados simplemente, no hay más


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si esa es la numero 1 que mal esta la inteligencia de USA


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues si esa es la numero 1 que mal esta la inteligencia de USA



A la inteligencia usana le pasa lo mismo que al resto de la inteligencia occidental. Es residual. La materia gris ya no trabaja para los Estados recortados, sólo trabaja para el sector financiero confiscada para la elaboración de algoritmos sobre apuestas relativas a fluctuaciones especulativas.
Quizá eso explique todo lo demás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los políticos europeos solo pueden ser dos cosas :
> 
> O TRAIDORES Y SICARIOS
> 
> ...







capitán almeida dijo:


> empleados simplemente, no hay más



Efectivamente son como ejecutivos de cualquier empresa, los ponen o los quitan según lo que deciden en los despachos a conveniencia


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

Joer parece que la CIA no ha cambiado su guión, traficaron coca para financiar a la Contra nicaragüense y otros grupos y ahora trafica con éxtasis para financiar a Zelensky


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En que quedamos : ¿es posible que las use o las puede estar usando???? Anda que no hay diferencia. Pero la prensa es una mierda informe que te dice una cosa y la contraria a la vez.

Vamos el cuento de: "armas de destrucción masiva".

Sadam que no las tenía le atacaron por ese motivo y Putin que las tiene, no tienen cojones a atacarle.


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Joer parece que la CIA no ha cambiado su guión, traficaron coca para financiar a la Contra nicaragüense y otros grupos y ahora trafica con éxtasis para financiar a Zelensky



Lo que se lleva son las criptos. Es menos arriesgado.


----------



## John Nash (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> En que quedamos : ¿es posible que las use o las puede estar usando???? Anda que no hay diferencia. Pero la prensa es una mierda informe que te dice una cosa y la contraria a la vez.
> 
> Vamos el cuento de: "armas de destrucción masiva".
> 
> Sadam que no las tenía le atacaron por ese motivo y Putin que las tiene, no tienen cojones a atacarle.



Ese es el nivel. Aun lo están decidiendo de cara a la opinión pública.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo que se lleva son las criptos. Es menos arriesgado.



Para ellos desde luego, que son quienes probablemente las inventaron. Pero cuántas más fuentes de financiación, mejor; éstos no le hacen ascos a nada que sea un negocio redondo para financiar sus aventuras.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

Ejemplo de llorería premium.....

La OTAN no está para regalarle nada, compórtese como un hombre


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Ostia que a pasado con la isla de las serpientes? Un gesto de buena voluntad? Jajajajajajajajan


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Jun 2022)

Según parece el mando Ruso decidió retirar tropas de la Isla Serpiente...

Con el frente en Nikolaev mas o menos estático sin que se presuma una futura ofensiva en esta parte de Ucrania a corto plazo, mantener esa isla iba a resultar un coste extraordinario para Rusia con escasos beneficios. 

La tenencia Ucra de la isla llevara a éstos al mismo problema, lo complicado de su defensa al ser muy pequeña, Rusia pasará a ser la que la bombardee y ataque conforme Ucrania intente llevar equipamiento allí. Imagino la isla tendrá un planteamiento de tierra de nadie y que solo recuperara su valor estratégico si la ofensiva Rusa se dirigiera a Odessa en un futuro.




> por la noche, se decidió abandonar la Isla de la Serpiente para salvar personal y equipo.
> Después de la transferencia de los cañones autopropulsados franceses CAESAR y el Tochka-U OTRK a la región de Odessa, la densidad del fuego de artillería de la región de Odessa aumentó varias veces.



Vladlen confirma:


> Después de una heroica defensa, nuestras tropas abandonaron la Isla de la Serpiente.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Según parece el mando Ruso decidió retirar tropas de la Isla Serpiente...
> 
> Con el frente en Nikolaev mas o menos estático sin que se presuma una futura ofensiva en esta parte de Ucrania a corto plazo, mantener esa isla iba a resultar un coste extraordinario para Rusia con escasos beneficios.
> 
> ...



Es sitio ideal para tirar termobaricas y todo lo que se quiera de modo que nadie tenga nunca el dominio efectivo.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Reléelo... ni alabé a Erdogan, ni mencioné (creo que ni una vez) a Putin... jajajajaaaaa

El caos o... o... o... bueno el caos o lo que sea que no sea el caos... jajajaaa


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Jun 2022)

Tengo entendido que los préstamos se los concedió España al Congreso Continental, después pasaron a organizarse en el Congreso de los Estados Unidos y algunos no querían devolver el préstamo porque el Congreso Continental estaba disuelto.

Washington dejó claro que tenían que devolverlo porque de lo contrario nadie los iba a tomar en serio en el mundo.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

Cuando los USAnos comprendan la transmisión de los flujos de calor dentro de sus motores Rusia ya habrá colonizado la Luna y eso que cuentan con las mejores supercomputadoras o puede que les falte alguna superaleación que también en eso los rusos son maestros.


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

El que escribió eso hace 20 años la cagó. Ciertamente linux domina hoy en día el mundo de los servidores y en los escritorios no hace puta falta que esté.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Hoy todo se está desplomando en los mercados.
Bueno, todo salvo dos cosas:

a) Rublo
b) Petróleo


----------



## pgas (30 Jun 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Según parece el mando Ruso decidió retirar tropas de la Isla Serpiente...
> 
> Con el frente en Nikolaev mas o menos estático sin que se presuma una futura ofensiva en esta parte de Ucrania a corto plazo, mantener esa isla iba a resultar un coste extraordinario para Rusia con escasos beneficios.
> 
> ...




un "gesto de buena voluntad" para desminar Odessa 

*Las tropas rusas abandonaron la Isla de las Serpientes*

Hoy, 12: 04






Hoy es feriado en Kyiv, Zelensky celebra la "gran victoria" en relación con la "liberación" de la Isla de la Serpiente en el Mar Negro. Es cierto que el ejército ucraniano no tiene ningún mérito en esto, la guarnición rusa abandonó la isla voluntariamente.

La información de que las tropas rusas abandonaron Zmeiny fue publicada por varios canales de TG rusos y luego confirmada por el Ministerio de Defensa. Según los militares, *la isla fue abandonada como gesto de buena voluntad para la organización de corredores humanitarios y la exportación de cereales desde Odessa*. Ahora Kyiv debe despejar la costa, como prometió Zelensky, ya que Rusia ha eliminado el último obstáculo que lo impedía.

_La Federación Rusa no interfiere en los esfuerzos de la ONU para organizar un corredor humanitario para la exportación de productos agrícolas desde el territorio de Ucrania (...) Ahora la palabra le corresponde a la parte ucraniana, que aún no aclara el Costa marítima del mar Negro desde su litoral, incluidas las aguas portuarias_

- Se habla en el mensaje del Ministerio de Defensa.

Según el informe, la guarnición abandonó la isla el 30 de junio. Algunos recursos de Internet ya en la mañana informaron sobre un intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de atacar a Serpentine. Se informó que Rusia supuestamente perdió un MANPADS Pantsir-S.

Hace solo un par de días, se recibió información de fuentes ucranianas de que Zelensky le dio dos semanas al comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para capturar Zmeinoye con un aterrizaje. En Kyiv, planean hacerlo pasar como una "gran victoria" en el contexto de un fracaso total en el Donbass. La isla te permite controlar no solo Odessa, sino también la desembocadura del Danubio.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*MOSCOW BLOG: Las sanciones se estrellan contra un muro*
Por Ben Aris en Berlín 29 de junio de 2022

El presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan consiguió lo que quería. Suecia y Finlandia acordaron tomar medidas contra los diversos grupos disidentes turcos, incluido el PKK, que se refugian en sus países para desbloquear las objeciones turcas a su ingreso en la OTAN. Erdogan llegó a la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid con una lista de peticiones y estaba claro que iba a jugar duro. Con Rusia arrasando con Ucrania en la edad de piedra, no era difícil que los escandinavos se dieran por vencidos.

Por supuesto, la ironía es que si el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin estaba paranoico con la expansión de la OTAN antes, su guerra en Ucrania ha provocado lo que más temía. Antes, Rusia tenía una pequeña frontera con la OTAN con Estonia. Ahora tiene una mucho más larga con Finlandia. Pero sospecho que Putin lo acepta. La única diferencia es que ahora Rusia está en conflicto abierto con los miembros de la OTAN, y en efecto volvemos a una situación de Guerra Fría. Siempre estuvo dispuesto a ir allí, ya que asumió que un conflicto con la OTAN era inevitable.

*El mundo se está dividiendo en dos: Occidente contra Rusia y los países no alineados.* La carrera por apuntalar estas nuevas relaciones está en marcha y es de esperar que la mayoría intente sentarse en la valla, especialmente en el Sur Global.

¿Pero es realmente una apuesta tan mala? El Sur Global representa el 80% de la población mundial y algo más de la mitad del PIB mundial. Rusia ya es un actor importante en él y el único de los grandes mercados emergentes que ha sido clasificado como "de renta alta" por el PNUD tras los 20 años de Putin en el cargo.

En el futuro, los mercados emergentes son los que más crecen, mientras que Occidente no está estancado, pero tampoco es dinámico. Casi toda Europa sufre exactamente los mismos problemas demográficos que Rusia y ya se enfrenta a la escasez de mano de obra: La tasa de reemplazo demográfico de Alemania fue de 1,48 el año pasado -menos que el 1,5 de Rusia- y la media de la UE es actualmente de 1,55 aproximadamente. Se necesita un 2,1 para que la población crezca. La mayoría de los países emergentes tienen eso y más.

Por supuesto, *el mundo desarrollado tiene toda la tecnología y se la niega a Rusia, la única sanción que realmente funciona bien.* Pero esto ha sido así desde la revolución industrial de hace 100 años y la base del salto de Occidente para dominar el planeta. *Esa ventaja aún no se ha deshecho, pero seguramente es sólo cuestión de tiempo que los ME cierren esta brecha, aunque se necesiten décadas.* Mientras tanto, lo que les falta a los países emergentes en tecnología lo compensarán con los bebés como locomotora del crecimiento. Será fascinante ver cómo se desarrolla esta historia.

La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la familia de la OTAN consolida y amplía aún más el bloque del Atlántico Norte, y la UE ha mostrado una notable unidad a la hora de imponer sanciones a Rusia, pero ese proceso se ha topado ahora con un muro. Se han aplicado todas las sanciones fáciles "de un solo sentido" (que perjudican a Rusia, pero no perjudican a Occidente) que se podían aplicar.

*Se suponía que el límite del precio del petróleo iba a ser la pieza central de la cumbre del G7 celebrada esta semana en Baviera, pero creo que podemos calificar esa reunión de fracaso*, ya que no salió nada concreto de ella más que "propuestas". El presidente francés Emmanuel Macron admitió que había "problemas técnicos" con la idea, lo que es decir poco.

*Toda la cuestión gira en torno a la utilización de la amenaza de sanciones a las aseguradoras de petroleros para hacer cumplir los topes y eso tiene dos problemas.*

En primer lugar,* los países no alineados no están de acuerdo. India ya ha concedido al operador de la flota rusa Sovcomflot las certificaciones de seguridad que necesita para obtener un seguro no occidental*, que India aceptará, por lo que, en efecto, Delhi ha optado por no aplicar ninguna sanción petrolera.

En segundo lugar,* ni siquiera los países de la UE están tan unidos como quieren hacer creer el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, y la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen. *Obsérvese también que Erdogan ha dicho esta semana que Turquía no participará en las sanciones.

No voy a entrar en los detalles, pero para que esto funcione habría que reabrir el sexto paquete de sanciones donde están ahora las normas sobre los seguros y nadie quiere hacer eso, ya que iniciará más conversaciones realmente duras que llevarían a que el sexto paquete se diluyera respecto a las propuestas originales.

*Hay un fallo fundamental en la guerra económica de Occidente con Rusia: intenta perjudicar a Rusia lo máximo posible, pero no acepta ningún dolor para sí mismo (sanciones de doble sentido).*

Los seis paquetes vigentes ahora están llenos de exenciones y exclusiones para proteger los intereses occidentales. *En 2020 se impusieron sanciones extremadamente duras a Bielorrusia, y sin embargo el comercio de la UE con este país se duplicó ese año por la misma razón.* Con Rusia, se ha impuesto un embargo energético y autosanciones al negocio petrolero ruso, y sin embargo Putin obtendrá este año el mayor superávit por cuenta corriente jamás registrado. Lo que debería haber sucedido es que la UE debería haber prohibido las importaciones de petróleo y gas de Rusia en la primera semana de la guerra (con el verano a la vista) y las finanzas del Kremlin probablemente se habrían colapsado en pocos meses, ya que Rusia se acercó a una crisis financiera sólo con las sanciones de SWIFT y CBR de reserva. Pero eso habría supuesto un enorme shock para la economía de la UE, que nadie está dispuesto a aceptar. Incluso ahora, estas exenciones se siguen aplicando: *El transporte marítimo griego ha quedado exento de las prohibiciones del sexto paquete de transportar petróleo ruso, ya que constituye la mitad de la flota internacional de petroleros. *Asimismo, *en Rusia la mayor aseguradora, Ingosstrakh, pertenece en parte (36%) al gigante italiano de los seguros Generali, que se ha negado a vender su participación y obtiene la mayor parte de su dinero de los seguros marítimos. Allianz, la mayor aseguradora europea, tiene un importante negocio en Rusia y tampoco se va a marchar.*

En términos más generales, la *Asociación Internacional de Sociedades de Clasificación (IACS), que expide los certificados de seguridad que necesitan los petroleros para obtener un seguro, tiene 11 miembros, pero sólo cuatro de ellos (Francia, Reino Unido, Noruega y Estados Unidos) han dejado de certificar buques rusos. Y el Indian Register of Shipping (IRClass), que es el miembro oficial indio de la IACS, acaba de certificar todos los petroleros de Sovcomflot.*

El conflicto ha catalizado un proceso de maduración política de los ME que ya había comenzado. Hasta ahora, la historia de los mercados emergentes ha sido en gran medida una historia económica sobre el rápido crecimiento "de recuperación" y los enormes beneficios que pueden obtener los inversores. Ahora, cada vez más, va a ser también política. *Los BRICS son un foco de atención obvio que ha pasado de ser un término de marketing de Goldman Sachs a una poderosa organización política, y el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, ha pedido esta semana que Argentina e Irán se unan también.*

El mayor cambio es que China y Rusia se han unido y está claro que el Kremlin tiene que esforzarse al máximo para construir sus alianzas de no alineados con el fin de evitar ser simplemente consumido por China y convertirse en poco más que un almacén de materias primas.

Aunque China ha mantenido a Rusia a distancia para evitar ser sancionada ella misma, ahora no hay posibilidad de abrir una brecha entre Moscú y Pekín, ya que China puede ver su siguiente paso. Biden aprovechó la cumbre del G7 para promocionar un nuevo fondo de infraestructuras estadounidense destinado a desafiar la iniciativa china Belt and Road. Aunque los países no alineados aceptarán de buen grado el dinero estadounidense, a menos que Estados Unidos también les abra sus lucrativos mercados, dudo que esto suponga una gran diferencia.

*El comercio es la clave de la oferta de China y Rusia y éste es el as de Rusia gracias a su cornucopia de materias primas (y sus industrias de armas y energía nuclear).* Putin va a trabajar muy duro para construir las relaciones de Rusia con las naciones no alineadas y, de hecho, ya ha estado trabajando en ello durante años, con un progreso especialmente notable en Oriente Medio.

Esto continuará en noviembre en la cumbre del G20, como contrapunto al G7, y también en la segunda cumbre ruso-africana que se celebrará en Etiopía, ambas importantes plataformas para promover el poder blando de Rusia.

*A Occidente se le han acabado las sanciones unidireccionales, y es difícil ver qué puede hacer a continuación sin entrar en pie de guerra. *Lo mismo ocurre con la campaña militar en Ucrania. Como cada vez parece que será una guerra mucho más larga de lo esperado, Occidente necesita entrar en pie de guerra también militarmente. *Occidente ha agotado en gran medida sus existencias de armamento de la era soviética y cada vez veo más informes que afirman que, a pesar del enorme presupuesto de defensa de Estados Unidos, no tiene la capacidad de fabricar muchas más armas rápidamente. Rusia ha agotado muchas de sus armas de alta tecnología, como los misiles inteligentes, pero tiene enormes reservas de proyectiles de artillería "tontos" y si la guerra en Ucrania se convierte en un duelo de artillería, eso es lo que marcará la diferencia.*

Cada vez parece más que Estados Unidos ha sobrestimado su propio poder económico y militar (¿se convertirá Ucrania en otro Afganistán?) y ha subestimado lo profundamente integrada que está Rusia en la economía mundial, lo que está provocando ya una importante fuga hacia el régimen de sanciones. Ahora que las sanciones unidireccionales se han agotado, Occidente tendrá que empezar a utilizar sanciones bidireccionales, y el hecho de que la cumbre del G7 no haya producido nada concreto demuestra lo difícil que será. *Occidente ya está gastando enormes cantidades de capital político en su esfuerzo por aislar a Rusia y, francamente, no está funcionando.*


----------



## OberOst (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

jajajajaaaa... qué qué de qué qué... y qué cohones tiene que ver lo que hayan hecho en Madrid con mi visión del tipo... jajjajajjajaaa... mi visión de Erdogan, jajajajajaaaaa... jajajajaaaaa... pero vamos a lo que vamos que es ir a lo que toca ir... jajajajaaaaa... mi visión de Erdogan en esa cita tú mirala como quieras mirarla, SIMPLEMENTE HABLABA de un hecho...

En cuanto a la envidia... pues hombre teniendo en cuenta los indigentes mentales que nos dirigen, envidio a Rusia, envidió a China, hasta envidio a los turcos un poco menos pero también... no es que yo piense mucho en que tienen a lumbreras impresionantes, pero nosotros tenemos a Antonio, que comparado con el alemán es también un crack para que negarlo, lo de Biden come aparte; o Macrón... en fin, que sí envidia tengo de NO TENER UN MINIMO DECENTE mandatario.... pero es lo que hay...


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

¿Para servidores de red has oído hablar de Plesk?


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

Documental extenso 40 min. que habla sobre la vuelta a Mariupol.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Te ha dicho para cuando?, espero no morir antes de viejo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

La verdad que este conflicto da para todo, incluso la reventa de armas al enemigo…es como la guerra de Gila…
Confirmando los rumores que habían estado circulando durante varios días, Telegram Rybar y fuentes militares francesas confirmaron que dos cañones autopropulsados César franceses suministrados por París a Ucrania habían sido revendidos por esta última, y que terminaron en Rusia, donde actualmente están diseccionados.




__





Cargando…






www.donbass-insider.com


----------



## NS 4 (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Efectivamente son como ejecutivos de cualquier empresa, los ponen o los quitan según lo que deciden en los despachos a conveniencia



De eso se trata...no tendras nada...y seras feliz.

Probablemente los hackunados ademas...no tendran ni calidad de vida.

Pero less engancharan a una realidad virtual ...y tira millas...lo que les dure la bateria sera lo que disfruten de su mundo a medida.


----------



## ussser (30 Jun 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Retirada una gran bandera rusa con la cinta de San Jorge de la plaza Mayor de Burgos
> 
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Burgos ha avisado a la Policía Local y los Bomberos de Burgos han retirado la tela de la fachada de un edificio de la plaza Mayor. El problema surgía
> ...



Me gustaría saber con qué respaldo legal la retiraron.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Feo quejándose con que que hay de su chortin.


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

*IEA: Europe Will Have To Cut Gas Usage By Nearly One-Third*


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

*In the first quarter of next year, the countries of the European Union will have to cut their usage of natural gas by up to 30% in preparation for a complete stoppage of Russian gas flows, according to the International Energy Agency (IEA). *


----------



## Snowball (30 Jun 2022)

*By the first of November, the European Union should have its gas storage filled to 90*%; however, a complete Russian cut-off would reduce that significantly, leading to another surge in natural gas prices, which have already tripled year-on-year, according to Bloomberg, citing figures from the ICE Endex.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

*Off-topic*

No no lo conozco pero si te sirve:


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Gracias por confirmar que la única posibilidad que tiene Rusia en ganar esta guerra es que el contrario sea un inepto, eso confirma mis sospechas de que el ejército ruso es un ejército Paco de mierda que solo sirve para luchar contra enemigos inferiores,.


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Para servidores de red has oído hablar de Plesk?



Plesk es un software que usan proveedores de hosting para administrar dominios. El usuario se conecta via web y administra su dominio: dns, correo, sitio web, etc...etc...

Para alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de administrar un servidor DNS, de correo o un apache está más o menos bien, pero si sabes no merece la pena. Cosas que "a pelo" te cuestan un minuto editando el fichero de texto pertinente, en Plex te puede llevar media hora o más buscando y buscando por las distintas opciones de la interfaz gráfica.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Un vídeo donde se puede ver como la interferencia electrónica del helicóptero hace que falle el juguete de la OTAN…no deja de ser un escaparate esta guerra para vender armas a futuro…


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Gracias por confirmar que la única posibilidad que tiene Rusia en ganar esta guerra es que el contrario sea un inepto, eso confirma mis sospechas de que el ejército ruso es un ejército Paco de mierda que solo sirve para luchar contra enemigos inferiores,.



Puras gansadas que acabas de soltar. Rusia está luchando contra Ucrania y la OTAN. Jamás la OTAN ha luchado con algo la décima parte de poderoso en frente. 

Y sí, yo creo que Rusia está al límite, que no da para mucho más. Al final tendrán que decidir si quedarse como están o llamar a la movilización general.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *MOSCOW BLOG: Las sanciones se estrellan contra un muro*
> Por Ben Aris en Berlín 29 de junio de 2022
> 
> A Occidente se le han acabado las sanciones unidireccionales, y es difícil ver qué puede hacer a continuación sin entrar en pie de guerra. Lo mismo ocurre con la campaña militar en Ucrania. Como cada vez parece que será una guerra mucho más larga de lo esperado, Occidente necesita entrar en pie de guerra también militarmente. Occidente ha agotado en gran medida sus existencias de armamento de la era soviética y cada vez veo más informes que afirman que, a pesar del enorme presupuesto de defensa de Estados Unidos, no tiene la capacidad de fabricar muchas más armas rápidamente. Rusia ha agotado muchas de sus armas de alta tecnología, como los misiles inteligentes, pero tiene



Rusia no ha agotado sus armas de alta tecnología, menuda pollada.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un vídeo donde se puede ver como la interferencia electrónica del helicóptero hace que falle el juguete de la OTAN…no deja de ser un escaparate esta guerra para vender armas a futuro…



Es la guerra más sofisticada/tecnológica que jamás se ha hecho. Y algunos corticos hablando de guerra Paco.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ejemplo de llorería premium.....
> 
> La OTAN no está para regalarle nada, compórtese como un hombre



La OTAN no está para regalar nada desde luego, pero pa robar y saquear son los primeros.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Pues lo que has querido decir con lo que has dicho no tiene nada que ver, debes tener un problema cognitivo serio, deberías ir a un especialista a que te recete algo.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Joer parece que la CIA no ha cambiado su guión, traficaron coca para financiar a la Contra nicaragüense y otros grupos y ahora trafica con éxtasis para financiar a Zelensky



Bueno no creo que trafique solo con éxtasis, tendrá laboratorios repartidos por el mundo de todas las drogas habidas y por haber.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Pues ya ve, yo sí considero que fue una coronación y NO SOLO ESO fue un bajarse los pantalones pero bien bajados ante un tipo al que no hace más que dos telediarios se le pegó un golpe de estado para deponerlo... a un tipo que no secunda para nada las sanciones a Rusia... a un tipo que se ha metido en Libia y tiene allí intereses propios que no son los de los demás... a un tipo que se atreve a amedrentar a Grecia y que ha obligado a Francia a ayudarla... a un tipo que por ello le guarda mucha amistad a Macrón, ese mismo que ayer susurraba al oído de Biden... 

Un Biden que:









Biden a Erdogan: Está haciendo un gran trabajo, quiero agradecérselo


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, felicitó este miércoles a su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, al que dijo que está llevando a cabo "un gran trabajo" y que por eso quiere agradecérselo




www.efe.com





Cito:

_"Está haciendo un gran trabajo, simplemente quiero darle las gracias", dijo Biden _

Usted me indica que no le han coronado???... 

Según usted que precisaría que hiciese el bueno de Erdogan para ser coronado... conquistar Alemania, entonces sí le parecería a usted suficiente para que ya ese "buen trabajo" y su reconocimiento fuese una CORONACIÓN...

Si Rusia-Putin ya nos está haciendo un buen traje, para qué más... pues parece que precisamos otro sastre, uno turco...

El futuro se sustancia en el presente... 

Usted no lo ve, pero EFECTIVAMENTE en esta cumbre de la OTAN se ha entronizado un nuevo monarca o sastre para europa... 

Por cierto y esto es de mi cosecha, el día que Erdogan acabe el "BUEN TRABAJO" que está haciendo el Tio Sam se queda sin juguete...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Bueno no creo que trafique solo con éxtasis, tendrá laboratorios repartidos por el mundo de todas las drogas habidas y por haber.



Trafican con todo, y cuando digo con todo es todo…incluso cosas muy gores…


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo que has querido decir con lo que has dicho no tiene nada que ver, debes tener un problema cognitivo serio, deberías ir a un especialista a que te recete algo.



Ese la pifia mas que Falconeti en todo su apogeo.......


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ese la pifia mas que Falconeti en todo su apogeo.......



Si, lo le veo un ligero retraso.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Rusia se retira de la Isla de las Serpientes: "¡Kaboom! Ya no hay tropas rusas"*


*Rusia* se ha replegado de la *Isla de las Serpientes* en la *guerra en Ucrania*. Así lo han anunciado ambos Gobiernos. Primero, *Ucrania* a través de un tuit del jefe de la oficina del presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski*, Andriy Yermak: "¡KABOOM! Ya no hay tropas rusas en la *Isla de las Serpientes*. Nuestras Fuerzas Armadas hicieron un gran trabajo".

Minutos después era el Ministerio de Defensa de *Rusia* el que confirmaba también la retirada asegurando que "como señal de buena voluntad, las fuerzas armadas rusas lograron los objetivos fijados en la *Isla de las Serpientes*" en la *guerra en Ucrania* y procedían a su repliegue.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Plesk es un software que usan proveedores de hosting para administrar dominios. El usuario se conecta via web y administra su dominio: dns, correo, sitio web, etc...etc...
> 
> Para alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de administrar un servidor DNS, de correo o un apache está más o menos bien, pero si sabes no merece la pena. Cosas que "a pelo" te cuestan un minuto editando el fichero de texto pertinente, en Plex te puede llevar media hora o más buscando y buscando por las distintas opciones de la interfaz gráfica.



Fin del Off-Topic

Plesk ha añadido muchos funciones y claro has de conocerlas, pero puedes usar composer directamente, dar privilegios de directorios y un sin fin de cosas que por mucho que lo intentes con un red hat o su versión gratuita, aparte de múltiples comandos que has de conocer, te estas la tira.

Además no solo sirve para administrar webs, tiene una lista de aplicaciones bastante larga, muchas de ellas de pago y son las que usan las empresas.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*España y Alemania piden castigar a Putin por la violencia sexual en Ucrania.*
La ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles, y la titular de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, han denunciado las agresiones sexuales que están sufriendo las mujeres ucranianas y se han comprometido a trabajar para que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, sea castigado por esos* "crímenes de guerra"*.

"España espera que Putin sea llevado ante los tribunales penales internacionales y que estas agresiones sexuales tengan el castigo que merecen", ha manifestado Robles en una rueda de prensa junto a Baerbock centrada en el papel de la mujer en la OTAN y también en las víctimas más vulnerables de los conflictos, las mujeres y los niños.

Robles ha apostado por incrementar la presencia de mujeres en los contingentes militares españoles en misiones internacionales, ya que contribuyen a que las mujeres, "las más dañadas y perjudicadas" en las guerras, se sientan más protegidas.

"Más mujeres en las fuerzas armadas nos hacen más seguros", ha coincidido Baerbock, quien ha recordado que la violencia sexual ya fue usada como arma en la *guerra* de los Balcanes, en los años noventa del pasado siglo, sin que entonces fuera considerada un crimen de *guerra*.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jun 2022)

El distrito de Stekolnyi en Lysychansk fue capturado. A pesar de que el #UkrainianArmy continúa retirándose de la parte sur de la ciudad, aquí no hay verdad #RussianArmy y #LPR controlan un sector significativo de Lysychansk (solo el 5-10% de la ciudad puede considerarse tomada).
Durante la noche, #RussianArmy & #LPR tomaron el control de las fuerzas sobre las últimas colinas al norte de Sekmenivka (Vovchoyarivka), que domina el distrito de Stekolnyi al sur de la ciudad de Lysychansk. Luego, las tropas avanzaron desde estas posiciones y las del sur tomaron el control


la LPR informó que el grupo ucraniano en Lisichansk recibió una orden de retirada y comenzó a hacer esfuerzos para retirarse en dirección a Seversk.


¿Por qué el hijo de Petro Poroshenko, de 21 años, no pelea en
#Lysychansk #Slovyansk ?


Poroshenko, su esposa e hijo fueron encontrados en un restaurante de Londres.
Quizás su hijo Mykhaylo Poroshenko, nacido en 2001, buscaba allí un punto de movilización.
Poroshenko está muy nervioso y agresivo, atacó al periodista...


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te ha dicho para cuando?, espero no morir antes de viejo



Mucho antes de que los tuyos recuperen crimea y el donbas


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España y Alemania piden castigar a Putin por la violencia sexual en Ucrania.*
> La ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles, y la titular de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, han denunciado las agresiones sexuales que están sufriendo las mujeres ucranianas y se han comprometido a trabajar para que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, sea castigado por esos* "crímenes de guerra"*.
> 
> "España espera que Putin sea llevado ante los tribunales penales internacionales y que estas agresiones sexuales tengan el castigo que merecen", ha manifestado Robles en una rueda de prensa junto a Baerbock centrada en el papel de la mujer en la OTAN y también en las víctimas más vulnerables de los conflictos, las mujeres y los niños.
> ...



Gaviotón de altavoz de la psoe...cosas veredes querido Sancho


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Trafican con todo, y cuando digo con todo es todo…incluso cosas muy gores…



Sí, me lo imagino.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Suecia y Finlandia, ¿tienen realmente interés en entrar en la OTAN o simplemente...?

Que leo que tienen dudas de lo que Erdogan les exije para entrar... DUDAS????... QUE DUDAS TENDRÁN???









La primera ministra sueca advierte a Turquía de que cumplirán con las leyes europeas de extradición


Magdalena Andersson ha asegurado que esperan que el proceso de adhesión a la OTAN "lleve tiempo".




www.huffingtonpost.es





Al final va a resultar que Erdogan no los quiere dentro sin sus condiciones y ellos no quieren entrar con las condiciones de Erdogan...

¿Acabarán Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN? ¿acabará imponiendo Erdogan sus condiciones?, ¿acabarán fineses y suecos aceptando las mismas?...

No suena esto a debate de TRILEROS????...

Y todo en público, que no se podía hacer en privado, había que airearlo para dejar bien clarito quíen era quíen y quíen tenía que ponerse a cuatro patas y.... jajajajaaaa

Si no estuviesemos hablando del desastre en el que estamos metidos esto sería un cachondeo...

El turco quiere poner a cuatro patas a la sueca y a la danesa, pero estas se niegan a que el turco las sodomice y amenazan con denunciarle por intento de forzamiento a actos impuros... jajajajajjaa


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Gaviotón de altavoz de la psoe...cosas veredes querido Sancho



Chupame un cojon......chusquero de mierda......


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*España y Alemania eluden comentar un eventual envío de Leopard a Ucrania.*
La ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles, y la titular de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, han eludido comentar un posible envío de tanques Leopard de España a* Ucrania* y se han limitado a subrayar el compromiso "total y absoluto" con las autoridades de *Kiev*.

Ambas han comparecido ante los medios en la segunda y última jornada de la *cumbre de la OTAN* para hablar de la mujer en el seno de la Alianza, pero las preguntas de la prensa alemana se han centrado en el posible envío de los Leopard, ya que España necesitaría la autorización de Alemania, país fabricante de los tanques.

Ninguna de las dos ministras ha querido desvelar si el asunto ha formado parte de sus reuniones bilaterales, pero Baerbock ha dejado claro que, ante una guerra cada día más "brutal", en la que además de soldados hay pérdidas de materiales, mantienen intercambios con todos sus aliados, incluida España, sobre cómo apoyar mejor a *Ucrania*.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España y Alemania eluden comentar un eventual envío de Leopard a Ucrania.*
> La ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles, y la titular de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, han eludido comentar un posible envío de tanques Leopard de España a* Ucrania* y se han limitado a subrayar el compromiso "total y absoluto" con las autoridades de *Kiev*.
> 
> Ambas han comparecido ante los medios en la segunda y última jornada de la *cumbre de la OTAN* para hablar de la mujer en el seno de la Alianza, pero las preguntas de la prensa alemana se han centrado en el posible envío de los Leopard, ya que España necesitaría la autorización de Alemania, país fabricante de los tanques.
> ...



Vamos, que los cuatro Laopard que tenemos terminarán de chatarra en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Un imbécil pro-ruso ha puesto una bandera rusa gigante y dos cintas de San Jorge en su balcón cerca de la Catedral de Burgos.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Hombre primero me dijo que era un ADORADOR del tal Erdogan... añadió posteriormente que tenía serias fallas mentales provenientes de mi envidia sobre Putin-Rusia y ahora que no soy capaz de teclear letras específicas... 

Y en el fondo todo viene probablemente de un alzehimer en fase embrionaria imagino...

Doctor le agradezco el diagnóstico... jajajajajjajaaa


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

La OTAN fulmina la "ensaladilla rusa" de su Cumbre y la sustituye por "ensaladilla tradicional"


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España y Alemania piden castigar a Putin por la violencia sexual en Ucrania.*
> La ministra española de Defensa, Margarita Robles, y la titular de Exteriores alemana, Annalena Baerbock, han denunciado las agresiones sexuales que están sufriendo las mujeres ucranianas y se han comprometido a trabajar para que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, sea castigado por esos* "crímenes de guerra"*.
> 
> "España espera que Putin sea llevado ante los tribunales penales internacionales y que estas agresiones sexuales tengan el castigo que merecen", ha manifestado Robles en una rueda de prensa junto a Baerbock centrada en el papel de la mujer en la OTAN y también en las víctimas más vulnerables de los conflictos, las mujeres y los niños.
> ...




Las estrellas parecen alinearse con antonio...


----------



## manodura79 (30 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las estrellas parecen alinearse con antonio...



¿Esto es para alguna película de Santiago Segura, no? Me niego a pensar que es real.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La OTAN fulmina la "ensaladilla rusa" de su Cumbre y la sustituye por "ensaladilla tradicional"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106639



Heroica victoria de la nato, ya puedes salir a celebrarlo pingüi


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*El Ejército de Ucrania celebra la "liberación de un territorio estratégico", la Isla de las Serpientes.*
El ejército ucraniano ha celebrado la "liberación de un territorio estratégico" después de que *Rusia* anunció la retirada de sus fuerzas la *Isla de las Serpientes*, en el mar Negro, ocupada desde los primeros días de la *invasión rusa* en *Ucrania*.

"Doy las gracias a los defensores de la región de *Odesa* que han hecho todo lo posible por liberar un territorio estratégicamente importante", dijo en Telegram el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriï Zalujniï.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que 35.600 soldados rusos asesinados desde el comienzo de la guerra.*
Unos 35.600 soldados rusos han muerto en* Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *guerra*, según el ejército de *Kiev*. En su actualización sobre las pérdidas de *Moscú* hasta el momento, el ejército ucraniano indica que también han sido derribados 217 cazas, 185 helicópteros y 641 drones.

Además, las fuerzas de *Kiev* afirman haber destruido 1.573 tanques rusos, 790 sistemas de artillería, 3.726 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, 14 barcos y 143 misiles de crucero.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puras gansadas que acabas de soltar. Rusia está luchando contra Ucrania y la OTAN. Jamás la OTAN ha luchado con algo la décima parte de poderoso en frente.
> 
> Y sí, yo creo que Rusia está al límite, que no da para mucho más. Al final tendrán que decidir si quedarse como están o llamar a la movilización general.



La OTAN está mandando cañones y material ligero, ni manda misiles ni manda aviones ni mucho menos barcos, no sé cómo teneis la cara dura de decir que Rusia pelea contra la OTAN, en una guerra convencional rusia no dura ni dos días.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ...
> 
> ¿Por qué el hijo de Petro Poroshenko, de 21 años, no pelea en
> #Lysychansk #Slovyansk ?
> ...




Que libren a su hijo de ir a la guerra no es ningún escándalo, pasa en todas partes, la guerra es para la ESCORIA popular, no para los mandatarios...

Ahora bien, la gentuza esa, que LUEGO TENGA los santos COHONES DE PEDIR que les enviemos pasta, que nos esforcemos por su lucha contra los orcos y todas sus mierdas...

Hoder... que pongan su puta pasta so cabrones de mierda... en el puto Londres, mientras en España hay gente en listas de espera y en los pasillos...

Y somos nosotros quienes tienen que poner la pasta... 

Se rien de nosotros en nuestra puta cara... que pongan SU PUTA PASTA para defender SU PAIS... y junto a su pasta luego debería ir su hijo y él... y luego si ya, pedirnos ayuda económica...

HDP... DEMASIADO...


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Esto es para alguna película de Santiago Segura, no? Me niego a pensar que es real.



Pensé que era fake, hasta que ví que activaba la manguera... no pasó nada porque... pues porque... yo que sé...


----------



## Plutarko (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un vídeo donde se puede ver como la interferencia electrónica del helicóptero hace que falle el juguete de la OTAN…no deja de ser un escaparate esta guerra para vender armas a futuro…



Pero no creo que sea por interferencia electrónica si no por las contramedidas contra los manpad paco guiados por infrarrojos. 
Por otra parte los misiles no son infalibles, de ningún tipo y de ningún país. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Amnistía acusa a Rusia de "un claro crimen de guerra" por el "bombardeo premeditado" del teatro de Mariupol.*
Amnistía Internacional (AI) acusa a *Rusia* de cometer "un crimen de guerra" por "el bombardeo premeditado" al teatro de* Mariupol* (*Ucrania*), donde sabía con certeza que se alojaban cientos de civiles, incluidos niños.
En un nuevo informe, 'Children: The Attack on the Donetsk Regional Academic Drama Theatre in *Mariupol*, Ukraine', la organización documenta cómo los militares rusos atacaron de forma deliberada el teatro el 16 de marzo, pese a saber que cientos de civiles se refugiaban allí. Esto convierte "el ataque en un claro crimen de guerra", recalcó Amnistía.
El equipo de Respuesta a las Crisis de Amnistía Internacional, que entrevistó a numerosos supervivientes y recopiló abundantes datos digitales, llegó a la conclusión de que, "casi con toda seguridad, el ataque lo llevaron a cabo aeronaves de combate rusas que lanzaron dos bombas de 500 kilos que cayeron una cerca de la otra y detonaron simultáneamente".
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Toda la purria de España es prorusa


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jun 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ; puede que sean "prorusos" culturalmente, pero no fueron enviados desde Moscú, que es lo que importa.



Desde los Zares seguidos por el genocida Stalin que el Kremlin transplanta población rusa a Ucrania. Pensar que el conflicto nace en el 2014 es de una llamativa cortedad intelectual.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Jun 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ¿Por qué el hijo de Petro Poroshenko, de 21 años, no pelea en
> #Lysychansk #Slovyansk ?
> 
> 
> ...



Por la misma razón de que hijos la élites de Kremlin en vez de ir a Sochi o Crimea, prefieren Costa Azul francesa, Italia o cualquier otro destino menos Rusia.


Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*La número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense asegura que Putin puede estar usando armas nucleares en Ucrania.*
"Mientras continúa la *guerra en Ucrania*, es posible que *Rusia* use armas nucleares". Así lo aseguró la número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense, Avril Haines, al hablar en una conferencia del Departamento de Comercio.

"En este lapso de tiempo es posible que las fuerzas de *Vladimir Putin* se apoyen en otros medios como ciberataques, chantajes energéticos o armas nucleares para tratar de gestionar y proyectar poder e influencia a nivel global", explicó el número uno de la inteligencia.

Según *Avril Haines* , ambos contendientes están en mal estado. "A *los rusos les llevará años recuperarse*. Podrán avanzar, pero de forma limitada y la frustración podría llevarlos a ciberataques, a controlar las redes de energía e incluso *a utilizar la bomba atómica* . Por su parte, los ucranianos deberían poder estabilizar el frente y recuperar parte del Sur.Se espera que la guerra sea larga también porque *Putin, a pesar de haber perdido la capacidad de atacar en varios frentes, no ha renunciado a la idea de conquistando todo el país* "


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma que 35.600 soldados rusos asesinados desde el comienzo de la guerra.*
> Unos 35.600 soldados rusos han muerto en* Ucrania* desde que comenzó la *guerra*, según el ejército de *Kiev*. En su actualización sobre las pérdidas de *Moscú* hasta el momento, el ejército ucraniano indica que también han sido derribados 217 cazas, 185 helicópteros y 641 drones.
> 
> Además, las fuerzas de *Kiev* afirman haber destruido 1.573 tanques rusos, 790 sistemas de artillería, 3.726 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, 14 barcos y 143 misiles de crucero.




Hombre a ver, si ASESINAS a 35000 soldados rusos o chinos o españoles yo CREO que eso es ya genocidio... 

Otra cosa es que en combate tus fuerzas hayan matado a 35000 soldados enemigos...

Pero no sería correcto hablar con propiedad???...

Que otra cosa es decir:

_Ucrania envía a sus desarrapados y miserables, junto con hijos de clase media y demás chusma a morir por pelear contra los ruskis cabrones u orcos o como quieras llamarlos; mientras Poroshenko, su mujer e hijo en un esfuerzo titánico para ayudar se ZAMPAN un filete de ternera Asturiana al cabrales en un lujoso restaurante Londinense, donde sus posaderas sufrieron esos duros y terribles asientos al que no están acostumbrados, mientras entre ellos debatían la miseria de europa y sus gentes para no ayudar a las clases poco pudientes ucranianas..._


----------



## Peineto (30 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues sigue así y cuando ya te leas a tí mismo nada más veras que foro más divertido y más interesante...Venir a un foro a hacerse una lista muy grande de ignorados es de gilipollas y la costumbre de meter a la gente en ignorados porque te contesta y no te gusta es todavía peor ... Foreros que se comportan como niños con rabieta amenazando a la gente como ignorarlas sobran por aquí y si te jode y te queda un hueco, ya sabes.



Pues mira por donde, saco a uno del ignore y te meto a ti a que pontifiques en él, tontoelpijo de coscorrón.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense asegura que Putin puede estar usando armas ...*




Es que esta es muy buena... 

Te digo, yo no soy miembro de la inteligencia esa americana, pero te doy la noticia de hoy mía:

- Putin puede esta follando a una Ucraniana en la propia KIEV hoy... jodete y baila... como lo oyes...


----------



## risto mejido (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ejército de Ucrania celebra la "liberación de un territorio estratégico", la Isla de las Serpientes.*
> El ejército ucraniano ha celebrado la "liberación de un territorio estratégico" después de que *Rusia* anunció la retirada de sus fuerzas la *Isla de las Serpientes*, en el mar Negro, ocupada desde los primeros días de la *invasión rusa* en *Ucrania*.
> 
> "Doy las gracias a los defensores de la región de *Odesa* que han hecho todo lo posible por liberar un territorio estratégicamente importante", dijo en Telegram el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas,


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

PUEDE... 

Voy a hacer oposiciones a la inteligencia americana y por tanto...

Puede que ahí usted viese alabanzas... puede que yo las hiciese... puede que los turcos sean enculadores de finesas y suecas... ahora con todo y con ello le diré que mientras haya un ERDOGAN en la OTAN en esa organización PUEDE que no haya un sólo curdo o sereno vivo... 

Lo de que no tecleo letras específicas juntas, pues le digo... puede...


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por la misma razón de que hijos la élites de Kremlin en vez de ir a Sochi o Crimea, prefieren Costa Azul francesa, Italia o cualquier otro destino menos Rusia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No mientas, en Rusia no han decretado la movilizacion

los que combaten del lado ruso son profesionales o voluntarios, nadie te va a buscar para encasquetarte un unifome y mandarte a la trituradora de carne en el frente


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupame un cojon......chusquero de mierda......



más qusieras mariconazo


----------



## risto mejido (30 Jun 2022)

Eso no es cierto; han metido de todo los rusos allí; está siendo una picadura de carne de cuerpos especiales occidentales


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ejército de Ucrania celebra la "liberación de un territorio estratégico", la Isla de las Serpientes.*
> El ejército ucraniano ha celebrado la "liberación de un territorio estratégico" después de que *Rusia* anunció la retirada de sus fuerzas la *Isla de las Serpientes*, en el mar Negro, ocupada desde los primeros días de la *invasión rusa* en *Ucrania*.
> 
> "Doy las gracias a los defensores de la región de *Odesa* que han hecho todo lo posible por liberar un territorio estratégicamente importante", dijo en Telegram el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriï Zalujniï.



ah pero hay ukros en ese islote? que pongan un pie a ver cuantos achicharran


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

Soberanamente dirigidos por nuestro Antonio y actuando de heraldo nuestro estimado pingüino gilipollenko la otan ha logrado una memorable victoria contra los orcos...la ensaladilla rusa ha sido borrada del menú
oe oe oe oe oe


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hombre a ver, si ASESINAS a 35000 soldados rusos o chinos o españoles yo CREO que eso es ya genocidio...
> 
> Otra cosa es que en combate tus fuerzas hayan matado a 35000 soldados enemigos...
> 
> ...



es lo que tiene traducir el teleprinter a toda leche...


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por la misma razón de que hijos la élites de Kremlin en vez de ir a Sochi o Crimea, prefieren Costa Azul francesa, Italia o cualquier otro destino menos Rusia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



En esto estamos de acuerdo... y pasaría en Polonia igualmente o en España...

Lo que es ABERRANTE es que en Londres hay gente que lo está pasando mal, sin mucha pasta dado que Inglaterra tiene que colaborar para liberar a los Ucranianos con fondos...

Fondos que parece Ucrania muy bien podría exigir a Poroshenko antes que a un londinense, ingles o español...

Parece surrealista que mientras nosotros lo pasamos mal con las diferentes subidas de precios a la par que el aumento de todo tipo de costes el tipo esté ahí zampándose tranquilamente su "merecido refrigerio de guerra"...

UN ESCANDALO que habría que poner en todos los noticiarios para que los ciudadanos supiesen a quíen están financiando con sus impuestos y sufrimiento... pero no se hará... que en realidad estamos apoyando a la sufrida Ucrania y no a ESTOS SINVERGÜENZAS... ES QUE...


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Suecia y Finlandia, ¿tienen realmente interés en entrar en la OTAN o simplemente...?
> 
> Que leo que tienen dudas de lo que Erdogan les exije para entrar... DUDAS????... QUE DUDAS TENDRÁN???
> 
> ...



Pero es que además se habla de suecia y finlandia como si sus representantes fueran los del pueblo...recordemos que el gobierno finés ha sido votado por el 17% de la población...y el de suecia un 28%.

Por cierto, en Suecia hay elecciones en 3 meses...y en Finlandia en un año.
A ver si les va a pasar como a Bulgaria...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

❗Durante el asalto a la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, el grupo O eliminó al comandante del batallón de la brigada mecanizada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Rusia se preocupa por sus soldados.
Para qué vas a dejar ahí a unos cuantos, que van a ser masacrados por la nueva artillería ucraniana francesa?
No tiene sentido alguno.

Esos soldados serán más utiles cuando haya que tomar Odesa, que muriendo en un islote, no jodamos.


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

Polonia ha completado la construcción de una valla de 5 metros en la frontera con Bielorrusia. Ahora la valla está siendo equipada con sistemas de seguridad electrónicos, incluidas 2500 cámaras de vigilancia y sensores de movimiento.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Gracias a que reconocieron su error durante las batallas de Rzhev, Rusia ganó la guerra.
Y cambiaron la táctica.

Comparar Stalingrado con una isla de mierda...en fin, cálmate que se te va la pinza


----------



## dabuti (30 Jun 2022)

Off tópic: 









Argelia anuncia el descubrimiento del mayor yacimiento de gas en 20 años


Argelia está en el punto de mira de los países europeos que buscan diversificar sus fuentes energéticas ante la dependencia del gas ruso, desde que comenzara la invasión de Ucrania a finales de febrero




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero es que además se habla de suecia y finlandia como si sus representantes fueran los del pueblo...recordemos que el gobierno finés ha sido votado por el 17% de la población...y el de suecia un 28%.
> 
> Por cierto, en Suecia hay elecciones en 3 meses...y en Finlandia en un año.
> A ver si les va a pasar como a Bulgaria...



Eso es algo que no van a contar los medios de desinformación. A ver si resulta que la intención de entrar en la OTAN por parte de esos gobiernos les cuesta el cargo. No creo que un país como Finlandia, al que las sanciones a Rusia ya le están afectado, desde los hoteleros hasta Finnair, tenga ganas de más marcha.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, al hilo de los de Rzhev, las fuentes oficiales soviéticas, informaron solo en los 90, de la muerte de medio millón de soldados soviéticos.
20 años después, se subió a 1 millón solo de soldados del ejército rojo.

Hace dos días un conocido que se dedica a rastrear objetos de la guerra mundial, publicó las fotos del entierro con honores de 200 soldados soviéticos que encontraron él y su equipo, hace dos meses.

Así que seguramente incluso la cifra de 1 millón se queda corta.


----------



## vil. (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero es que además se habla de suecia y finlandia como si sus representantes fueran los del pueblo...recordemos que el gobierno finés ha sido votado por el 17% de la población...y el de suecia un 28%.
> 
> Por cierto, en Suecia hay elecciones en 3 meses...y en Finlandia en un año.
> A ver si les va a pasar como a Bulgaria...



Te diré.... en toda crisis hay un tiempo en el que surge el TRILERISMO, es el inicio del fin, el comienzo de las capitulaciones, cuando uno empieza a buscar la forma de rascar lo que sea, pero al menos rascar algo...

Todo esto de Suecia y Finlandia es una bobada... Suecia de facto estaba en la OTAN y Finlandia era OTAN por diversos motivos y muy específicos... en fin... hacerlos de hecho, pues bueno, pero eso se suele discutir a puerta cerrada y queda sellado y sentenciado en un par de telediarios si hay voluntad por todas las partes... entonces, a qué ha venido toda la juerga de Turquía, pues que a Erdogan hay que besarle los piés especialmente si le haces un feo, es así el tipo y... y además es turco, con lo que vió la oportunidad de sacar tajada... y... y... le han pegado un golpe de estado, Francia ha ayudado a Grecia y le amenazó... en fin, afrentas tiene algunas... pero con todo si había voluntad, se podría haber hecho de una forma más discreta... 

Pero NO SE QUERÍA HACER... o sea que en el fondo, pues sí, pero sino pues no o ya se verá... suecos y fineses me temo que se les llevó a la cumbre a firmar y... pues sí pero a ver o quizás... en fin, trileros...

Pasa, creo yo, lo mismo con Lituania... ellos haciendo lo que dicen las sanciones cortan el tránsito... Europa les exige restituirlo, pero... en todo caso si restituyen el tránsito ELLOS deberían estar EXENTOS de sancionar a los rusos y por tanto hacer compras con descuento, ¿o no?... no digo que sea así, pero EMPIEZA TODO A SONAR TAL CUAL...


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Ejército de Ucrania celebra la "liberación de un territorio estratégico", la Isla de las Serpientes.*
> El ejército ucraniano ha celebrado la "liberación de un territorio estratégico" después de que *Rusia* anunció la retirada de sus fuerzas la *Isla de las Serpientes*, en el mar Negro, ocupada desde los primeros días de la *invasión rusa* en *Ucrania*.
> 
> "Doy las gracias a los defensores de la región de *Odesa* que han hecho todo lo posible por liberar un territorio estratégicamente importante", dijo en Telegram el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Valeriï Zalujniï.



Algo tienen que vender, era previsible. No han liberado nada, por otra parte.


----------



## maromo (30 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Polonia ha completado la construcción de una valla de 5 metros en la frontera con Bielorrusia. Ahora la valla está siendo equipada con sistemas de seguridad electrónicos, incluidas 2500 cámaras de vigilancia y sensores de movimiento.



Vaya, lo que no podemos poner nosotros en el flanco sur. Parece que hay "migrantes" y "migrantes"


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Vaya, lo que no podemos poner nosotros en el flanco sur. Parece que hay "migrantes" y "migrantes"



Eslavos contra eslavos. Y esta es de árabes contra árabes. Si se quiere, se ouede impermeabilizar una frontera


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jun 2022)

Saluden a Gazprom que se va.

Tarados.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense asegura que Putin puede estar usando armas nucleares en Ucrania.*
> "Mientras continúa la *guerra en Ucrania*, es posible que *Rusia* use armas nucleares". Así lo aseguró la número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense, Avril Haines, al hablar en una conferencia del Departamento de Comercio.
> 
> "En este lapso de tiempo es posible que las fuerzas de *Vladimir Putin* se apoyen en otros medios como ciberataques, chantajes energéticos o armas nucleares para tratar de gestionar y proyectar poder e influencia a nivel global", explicó el número uno de la inteligencia.
> ...



Lo primero el titular no se corresponde con lo que dice.

Lo segundo, tenemos un periodista que no sabe redactar (*asegura *y *puede* no deben estar en la misma frase).

Y para rematar la redacción *no ha renunciado a la idea de conquistando todo el país*


----------



## aurariola (30 Jun 2022)

eso lo que demuestra es que los juguetes de la otan estan llegando ,cambia las reglas del juego y hacen daño, los barcos y la propia isla ya no estan a salvo, es una derrota? Si....... pero algo muy sensato.
En este caso se impone la logica militar y no la politica, dejar a los militares hacer su trabajo y tener el mando en el campo de la batalla es lo correcto, a la larga eso da la victoria, putin habra dado unas instrucciones, unos recursos limitados y el dia a dia lo marca el generalato, veamos eso como algo positivo ........... al fin al cabo la guerra tiene varios frentes, el militar es solo uno de ellos y este tinglado va para largo...... la estrategia otan esta clara, convertir ucrania en un vietnan ruso y que a putin le pasen factura a nivel interno la economia, los muertos en el frente y la caida del nivel de vida, si lo ves asi tiene sentido la decision de putin empeñar recursos muy limitados en la guerra y hacerla sostenible en el tiempo, el de rusia es que europa quiebre ecomicamente, el premio gordo para la otan es Putin, si quitas a putin de la ecuacion podrian poner en el poder a otro Yeltsin cualquiera o Pedro sanchez de turno, no es mas que repetir con rusia lo que hicieron con la urss........ y ya les salio bien en los noventa.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo primero el titular no se corresponde con lo que dice.
> 
> Lo segundo, tenemos un periodista que no sabe redactar (*asegura *y *puede* no deben estar en la misma frase).
> 
> Y para rematar la redacción *no ha renunciado a la idea de conquistando todo el país*



Da miedo pensar que la número uno de la inteligencia de un país pueda ser tan lerda o incapaz de expresarse en su lengua materna. Este es el mayor peligro para la Humanidad, el desplome del nivel educativo que aquí tiene unos años en USA esta instalado desde los 80 y ya tienen retrasados severos en puestos senior, a veces con doctorados de prestigio.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Los aviones rusos de ataque terrestre acaban de atacar las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Donetsk. Las imágenes fueron tomadas en la zona de Gornyak.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

¿Pero eso les da permiso para invadir a los ucras o sencillamente les dice que están fuera de sus cañones?¿Le impide tomarla si la ocupan?


----------



## Artedi (30 Jun 2022)

A España la metieron en esa guerra los franceses, por los pactos de familia y contra su voluntad. Carlos III, cabreadísimo por el mal ejemplo y precedente que sentaba la movida USA, convocó de urgencia al embajador francés. Uno que lo vió escribió que el embajador _"tremblait de tout son corps, et avait toute la peine du monde à s´exprimer" _(le temblaba todo el cuerpo, y tenía todas las dificultades del mundo para explicarse).


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jun 2022)

Esto es real?
​


----------



## EGO (30 Jun 2022)

La artilleria ucraniana ahora tiene mas alcance que la rusa y los rusos no quieren usar aviacion para neutralizarla.

Game over.

Esta noche ya han perdido la isla de las serpientes por este motivo.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior anuncia la detención del rector de Ranhigs y director ejecutivo del Foro Gaidar, Vladimir Mau.
El demandado está acusado de fraude.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El secretario general de la OTAN ha dicho que no hay restricciones en el suministro de armas modernas occidentales a Ucrania "en relación con la transición de las AFU a los estándares de la OTAN", que la OTAN pretende facilitar.
Al mismo tiempo, ya se afirma habitualmente que la OTAN está intentando con todas sus fuerzas evitar una confrontación militar directa con Rusia.
Esto no es nada nuevo: la OTAN está decidida a continuar la guerra por poderes contra Rusia a manos de Ucrania, a la que la OTAN seguirá suministrando diversas armas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Ya les han quitado Malí…cosas de las guerras modernas…


----------



## Teuro (30 Jun 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Vaya, lo que no podemos poner nosotros en el flanco sur. Parece que hay "migrantes" y "migrantes"



Hay una constante en la historia, y esta es: "Quien pone la valla, a largo plazo pierde". Mala señal que sea Polonia quien pone la valla, cuando debería ser Bielorrusia quien la pusiera para que no se escapen los bielorrusos. ¿La pone para que no entren "migrantes"?, craso error, no servirá para nada puesto que eso no los va a parar.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Parece que se aclara el intercambio de prisioneros de Azov...
Todos los que han sido entregados a Ucrania, están sin piernas, sin brazos, ciegos o sordos.
No parece que vuelvan a ser muy útiles en la guerra y en la vida en general.

Habrían sido una carga para la seguridad social rusa.
Así que buen intercambio.


----------



## Artedi (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El alcalde no es más que un humilde seguidor de la más acendrada doctrina y tecnología OTAN: los civiles. Hay que liquidar un país indefenso: se bombardean las infraestructuras civiles. Hay que defender un país: se ponen todas las armas en las infraestructuras civiles. Esto sí que es I+D+I occidental.



Estas cosas las deciden los alcaldes? Lo dudo mucho...


----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2022)

Modo zorro ante la malla gallinero. Excavas y ya está.

Véase los narco tuneles entre Mejico y los gusanos.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Volodin sobre el intercambio de prisioneros de guerra.

Mantenemos este asunto bajo control.
Es cierto que se están produciendo intercambios, pero se están llevando a cabo investigaciones de fondo sobre cada uno de los miembros del batallón Azov*: quién estaba implicado y qué hacía.
En cuanto a los nacionalistas de Azov con las manos manchadas de sangre, no son seres humanos. Les espera un juicio.

El intercambio se realiza para aquellos que están gravemente heridos y no pueden participar en las operaciones de combate.

Hay una segunda vertiente en esta cuestión. Estamos hablando de nuestros chicos. Tenemos que sacarlos del cautiverio.
Tenemos que luchar por todos.

En cuanto al régimen de Kiev, publica deliberadamente desinformación para subrayar sus pseudovictorias. En realidad, está sufriendo una derrota tras otra.
No echemos agua al molino del enemigo.

Muchas preguntas simplemente no habrían surgido si esa declaración oficial hubiera aparecido ayer, y no 24 horas después. Cuando Pushylin se apresuró a cerrar el vacío de información. Se trata de la cuestión del retraso informativo que acompaña a ciertas acciones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (30 Jun 2022)

Rusia sale de Snake Island.

Pero el paro en Alemania ha aumentado en 133.000 personas este mes.

Europa puede desmoronarse económicamente los próximos meses, tienes que mirar con atención ese frente para comprender bien lo que pasa en Ucrania.


----------



## maromo (30 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una constante en la historia, y esta es: "Quien pone la valla, a largo plazo pierde". Mala señal que sea Polonia quien pone la valla, cuando debería ser Bielorrusia quien la pusiera para que no se escapen los bielorrusos. ¿La pone para que no entren "migrantes"?, craso error, no servirá para nada puesto que eso no los va a parar.



Ya claro. Si se quiere, se protege una frontera.

Mejor entonces quitamos la valla de chichinabo de nuestro flanco sur, total.....para "salir perdiendo a la larga", no?


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

El "humor ingles" a los rusos les sale muy bien...

En la embajada británica en Moscú apareció un cartel con Boris Johnson con falda, aretes y lápiz labial


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense asegura que Putin puede estar usando armas nucleares en Ucrania.*
> "Mientras continúa la *guerra en Ucrania*, es posible que *Rusia* use armas nucleares". Así lo aseguró la número uno de la inteligencia estadounidense, Avril Haines, al hablar en una conferencia del Departamento de Comercio.
> 
> "En este lapso de tiempo es posible que las fuerzas de *Vladimir Putin* se apoyen en otros medios como ciberataques, chantajes energéticos o armas nucleares para tratar de gestionar y proyectar poder e influencia a nivel global", explicó el número uno de la inteligencia.
> ...



No sabes ni leer un simple texto de "es posible que use" a "puede estar usando" hay cierta diferencia, pero vamos lo que diga la inteligencia americana pues....


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Modo zorro ante la malla gallinero. Excavas y ya está.
> 
> Véase los narco tuneles entre Mejico y los gusanos.



Porque les dejan. Las excavaciones se pueden detectar. Hay mucha mitología con lo de México. La realidad es que USA es de los países del mundo que menos inmigrantes recibe, muchos menos que España ya incluso en cifras absolutas. Y la mayor parte con su visado en regla. Lo que se cuela (sobre todo las drogas) es porque se quiere. El narcotrafico es la banca y la policía de los países ricos, con una sola ley de dos artículos se acabaría totalmente con el tráfico y el uso de drogas .


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Lukashenko dijo a Moscú que estuviera "preparado" para utilizar su arsenal nuclear









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

Noticiero resumen en 2 minutos. Me encanta.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Jun 2022)

*Hipocresía europea*


Parece más que evidente que la ecuanimidad en la valoración de los conflictos y las guerras en todo el mundo no es la mejor virtud de buena parte de la «comunidad internacional», incluida la Unión Europea (UE), que la aplica de forma muy distinta en función de quién es el agresor y quién es el agredido en cada caso, con escasas y dignas excepciones. Para valorar esta falta de ecuanimidad, podemos plantearnos algunas simples preguntas.

En primer lugar, ¿en qué casos debemos ser especialmente solidarios con los refugiados que huyen de los conflictos militares o de la pobreza extrema? Realmente es digno de admiración como se está tratando, en general, a los ucranianos en la mayoría de países de la UE. ¿Pero, no deberíamos serlo igualmente con los hombres, mujeres y niños que, por distintos motivos, huyen de Yemen, de Siria, del Magreb o del África subsahariana? 1

En segundo lugar, está claro que debemos apoyar la lucha de cualquier país contra una agresión exterior y su derecho a defenderse. Ahora bien, ¿eso debe implicar el envío de armas? ¿Deberíamos proporcionar armamento a los palestinos, los saharauis, los yemeníes o los kurdos, que sufren también graves agresiones? ¿Lo tendríamos que haber hecho también con los iraquíes cuando eran brutalmente bombardeados por las tropas estadounidenses y británicas, que destruyeron el país y dejaron cientos de miles de muertos? ¿Alguien se imagina a España o Alemania, por ejemplo, enviando armas pesadas a la resistencia iraquí para luchar contra «nuestros propios aliados” de la OTAN? Lo cierto es que el envío de armamento a menudo sólo sirve para alargar los conflictos e incrementar el número de víctimas, mientras que un máximo esfuerzo de mediación y apoyo a la negociación, junto con una condonación total o parcial de la deuda del país agredido probablemente serían bastante más útiles para la población afectada.

En tercer lugar, ¿en qué casos debemos penalizar a los países agresores? Parece lógico que ahora mismo se estén aplicando sanciones contra el régimen ruso. Pero no parece tan justo que se esté “castigando” a los artistas y deportistas, a menos que alguno de ellos haya apoyado _explícitamente_ la invasión. Es discutible también que desde la UE se pretenda acabar prohibiendo totalmente la compra de gas ruso procedente de los actuales gasoductos, si la alternativa son cientos de barcos cargados con gas licuado procedente de Estados Unidos (EEUU), obtenido en buena parte mediante el sistema de fracturación hidráulica _(fracking),_ mucho más caro y con un transporte indudablemente más contaminante que el que llega a través de los gasoductos. Pero, además, si intentamos hacer memoria y recordar las sanciones aplicadas durante las últimas décadas cuando los agresores han sido EEUU y sus más estrechos aliados, Israel entre ellos, seguramente no encontraremos apenas ninguna. Con la excepción quizás de la insuficiente campaña de “Boicot, Desinversión y Sanciones” contra el estado hebreo (BDS), que muchas entidades practican desde hace años, a pesar del criterio hostil de la mayoría de gobiernos occidentales, la fuerte oposición del millonario _lobby_ judío internacional y la habitual acusación de antisemitismo contra los promotores del boicot.

En cuarto lugar, es de justicia investigar todos los crímenes de guerra cometidos en el actual conflicto, tanto de las tropas rusas como de las ucranianas 2, estos últimos especialmente en el Donbass, aunque, en su día desde occidente el propio Toni Blair justificara una actuación similar de las tropas rusas en Chechenia en 2001, bajo la presidencia de Boris Yeltsin, estableciendo paralelismos entre aquel conflicto y la “guerra contra el terrorismo” de Occidente.3 Pero, ¿qué casos encontraremos en las últimas décadas en que se haya perseguido a gobernantes, altos funcionarios o mandos militares de los países occidentales en los tribunales penales internacionales? Ninguno o apenas ninguno. Podemos recordar, por ejemplo, como el Tribunal Penal Internacional para la ex-Yugoslavia se negó a abrir ninguna investigación sobre los bombardeos de la OTAN en Serbia y en Montenegro en 1999, encausando exclusivamente a más de un centenar de políticos o militares serbios, una trentena de croatas y algunos presuntos criminales de guerra bosniacos, albaneses, montenegrinos y macedonios. 4

La Corte Penal Internacional no vio tampoco suficientes argumentos para procesar a responsable alguno de los crímenes de guerra cometidos por las tropas británicas en Irak entre 2003 y 2011, ampliamente documentados por Amnistía Internacional, según la cual los soldados del Reino Unido abrieron fuego y mataron a civiles iraquíes en circunstancias en las que aparentemente no había una amenaza inminente para ellos u otras personas 5. Tampoco investigó los crímenes de las tropas australianas en Afganistán, especialmente entre 2012 y 2013, a menudo “rituales de iniciación” para los nuevos soldados. 6 En una investigación interna del ejercito australiano se descubrió que al menos fueron asesinados 39 los civiles afganos por parte de tropas de las fuerzas especiales, entre ellos prisioneros indefensos, unos hechos sin duda constitutivos de crímenes de guerra. 7 Lo mismo podemos decir de la no investigación por parte de la Corte Penal Internacional sobre la implicación de las tropas holandesas en un ataque aéreo en 2015 en Irak, como consecuencia del cual murieron decenas de civiles, entre ellos niños. 8

Evidentemente, los crímenes de guerra de las tropas estadounidenses en Iraq o Afganistán ocupan un lugar destacado en el _campo occidental_, ya que su implicación en estas guerras ha sido mucho mayor, claramente por encima de sus aliados. En el _summum_ de la hipocresía, el periodista y activista australiano Julian Assange, que denunció algunos de ellos desde su plataforma WikyLeaks, está encarcelado en una prisión de alta seguridad en Londres, después de ser detenido hace más de tres años y trás otros siete refugiado en la embajada de Ecuador en Londres, un proceso en el que la actuación de la justicia sueca y británica han sido decisivos. Es evidente que es necesaria toda la contundencia posible contra aquellos crímenes, sean del bando que sean, pero hoy por hoy no podemos sino mostrar un considerable escepticismo sobre una «justicia universal» que no ha condenado a nadie por delitos criminales del bando “occidental” desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, mucho más por las presiones e incluso amenazas de algunos de los estados que no forman parte del Tribunal Penal Internacional, Estados Unidos e Israel entre ellos, que por falta de imparcialidad de los jueces.

En quinto lugar, hemos de tener en cuenta que, mientras en Ucrania el 95% o más de la información que nos llega procede de la parte agredida (los medios del propio país y sus aliados), en Afganistán o Irak el 95% o más de las noticias lo era de la parte agresora (EE.UU. y aliados), lo cual, como es lógico, influye tanto en la opinión pública como en los tribunales. Por poner un ejemplo, mientras Amnistía Internacional advierte sobre las graves vulneraciones a los derechos humanos por parte de Arabia Saudita, tanto a nivel interno como en la vecina Yemen, se desvía a otras zonas de conflicto el centro de atención y la Unión Europea puede mantener, sin demasiados problemas, relaciones económicas y comerciales de primer orden con los saudíes, incluyendo la venta de todo tipo de armamento. 9 La falta de información sobre este último conflicto es otra evidente muestra de la falta de ecuanimidad occidental.

En sexto lugar, se afirma, con toda razón, que en pleno siglo XXI es inadmisible que se intenten modificar las fronteras a través de las armas, una afirmación absolutamente razonable. Sin embargo y, con una considerable dosis de hipocresía, se olvida como en Yugoslavia y con una destacada intervención de la OTAN, entre 1991 y 2001 se modificaron totalmente las fronteras mediante diversas guerras que provocaron unos 140.000 muertos y unos 4.000.000 desplazados. La antigua República Federal Yugoslava fue dividida en siete nuevos estados (Bosnia y Herzegovina, Croacia, Eslovenia, Macedonia del Norte, Montenegro, Serbia, y finalmente Kosovo), que muy pronto fueron reconocidos por la comunidad internacional, con la excepción de este último, solo reconocido parcialmente, ya que ni en la UE ni en la ONU existe la unanimidad necesaria para que pueda ser miembro de estas organizaciones.

Aun en séptimo lugar, y haya sido por la vía militar o por la vía pacífica, en las tres últimas décadas, el reconocimiento de nuevos estados independientes por parte de la UE se ha limitado casi exclusivamente a potenciales aliados del OTAN: Los seis o siete ya mencionados de la antigua Yugoslavia, los dos de la antigua Checoslovaquia (Chequia y Eslovaquia) y los quince de la antigua Unión Soviética (Armenia, Azerbaiyán, Bielorrusia, Estonia, Georgia, Kazajistán, Kirguistán, Letonia, Lituania, Moldavia, Tayikistán, Turkmenistán, Ucrania y Uzbekistán, además de Rusia, que se considera heredera legal de la antigua URSS). Mientras tanto, no parece probable que la mayoría de los países de la UE reconozcan la independencia unilateral de Palestina, la República Saharaui o el Kurdistán. Finalmente, pero también relacionado con lo anterior, también podríamos preguntarnos por qué treinta años después de la caída del muro de Berlín y de la reunificación alemana, ¿el muro de Belfast sigue en pie y la reunificación irlandesa todavía está tan lejos? La respuesta más realista puede ser es que tanto el Reino Unido como Irlanda son países aliados y occidentales y la hipotética reunificación no debilitaría a ningún país adversario ni enemigo.

Finalmente, y en octavo lugar, podemos afirmar que se manipula de una manera clara el enfrentamiento entre “democracias” y “autocracias”, olvidando que los países occidentales comparten con Rusia y China una ideología hipercapitalista desenfrenada y un sistema jurídico, fiscal y político cada vez más favorable a las grandes fortunas.10 De hecho, una publicación británica de tendencia claramente neoliberal como The Economist, en un estudio hecho público a principios de febrero de este año, apenas un mes antes de empezar la guerra, consideraba a Ucrania como un “régimen híbrido”, a medio camino entre los regímenes democráticos y los autoritarios, y lo situaba en el puesto 87 en el ranking mundial sobre democracia global, de un total de 167 estados analizados, con la Federación Rusa en el puesto 124. 11


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El bastión de la defensa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Lisychansk en manos de "*O* twenty".

Nuestros corresponsales de guerra junto a los combatientes del legendario grupo
"*O*" se adentran en una importante instalación: la refinería de petróleo de Lisychansk, que servía de columna vertebral de la defensa de la ciudad y de base para una gran agrupación de combatientes ucranianos.
Estamos preparando un gran informe con una visita a la refinería.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*Lo más destacado de las declaraciones del portavoz presidencial ruso Dmitry Peskov*

▪ No hay planes tangibles para continuar el diálogo entre Rusia y EEUU sobre la estabilidad estratégica;

▪ Rusia ya no cumple los mandatos del TEDH, merece la pena hablar con el gobierno de la DNR sobre el destino de los mercenarios británicos;

▪ Peskov no comentó el intercambio de prisioneros con Ucrania, señalando que lo que le importa al Kremlin es el hecho mismo del "retorno de nuestros militares";

▪Vladimir Putin dará amplias explicaciones sobre la situación con Ucrania en una reunión con el jefe de Estado indonesio;

▪ Las declaraciones de Johnson sobre la cumbre del G20 no afectarán a la decisión del presidente ruso de asistir al evento;

▪ El formato de la participación de Vladimir Putin en la cumbre del G20 se está elaborando y se tomará una decisión en el momento oportuno;

▪ El presidente ruso visitará la sede del SVR el 30 de junio y depositará flores en el monumento a los agentes de inteligencia nacionales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN tiene la tarea de evitar un conflicto directo con Rusia por Ucrania, ya que los daños no serían comparables* - Jens Stoltenberg









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No sabes ni leer un simple texto de "es posible que use" a "puede estar usando" hay cierta diferencia, pero vamos lo que diga la inteligencia americana pues....



el teleprinter amigo...es lo que tiene ser además de pingüino gilipollas papagayo repite consignas


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un puente cerca de Kiev explotó en Demidov.
> Durante una tormenta eléctrica, un rayo cayó sobre una mina ucraniana, haciendo que el puente explotara y se derrumbara.
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que se están empezando a destruir los puentes. Supongo que no importará quién o qué lo haga


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

‼Las tropas rusas han destruido una batería de obuses al suroeste de Kharkiv

El 24 de junio, los militares rusos informaron de la destrucción de una batería de obuses M777 cerca del pueblo de Oleshki, en la región de Kharkiv.

Hoy, sin embargo, un abonado que trabaja en la planta de transporte de Kharkiv ha compartido con nosotros una información interesante:

La planta ha recibido varios obuses M777, que están muy dañados. Según el suscriptor, los militares de la planta nos dijeron que los rusos les golpearon en algún lugar cerca de Kharkiv, y no están tan arrepentidos del equipo como "una docena de tipos que aprendieron específicamente a usarlos a finales del año pasado en Alemania"

Por nuestra parte, debemos añadir que suele haber instructores y personal técnico de los países de la OTAN junto a los armamentos occidentales, cuyo destino siempre se oculta.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (30 Jun 2022)

Puedo comprender esa postura hasta cierto punto, siempre que no sea una obsesión total, como pasa a alguna gente en este foro. Algunos no sacan la mirada de los genitales de los demás. Eso ya es obsesión y como toda obsesión es enfermizo. 

¿Qué c*** importa a nadie si llevan bragas, gayumbos, compresas o se ponen un postizo. Son temas íntimos que no vienen a cuento en un foro en el que analizamos una guerra. Pero la obsesión les puede, continuamente. Es pesadísimo, un aburrimiento, ya cansan.

Que lo comenten en otro hilo y vuelquen ahí sus obsesiones. Perfecto. Son un coñazo esta gente


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Jun 2022)

Sleepy Joe haciendo de las suyas y metiendo a Suiza por Suecia



¿Nuevo fallo en Matrix? O verdaderamente se descojonan en nuestra cara


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia sale de Snake Island.
> 
> Pero el paro en Alemania ha aumentado en 133.000 personas este mes.
> 
> Europa puede desmoronarse económicamente los próximos meses, tienes que mirar con atención ese frente para comprender bien lo que pasa en Ucrania.



Lo peor no es que haya aumentado en 133.000 personas.
Es que la semana pasada, a un mes del cierre de las cifras, esperaban que creciera el empleo en 5.000 personas.

Por tanto en una semana, Alemania ha perdido 140.000 puestos de trabajo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

La otan no ha enviado ni tanques modernos ni aviones ni helicopteros modernos. Decir que rusia esta luchando contra la otan es mentir. A la otan el ejercito dimitri no le duraba ni 48 horas


----------



## Bartleby (30 Jun 2022)

Cosas que a Biden, el invitado estrella de la cumbre de la OTAN, se la trae al pairo: Berlín teme un corte total del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 a partir del 11 de julio









Berlín teme corte total de gasoducto Nord Stream 1 a partir de 11 de julio


Berlín, 30 jun (EFE).- El ministro alemán de Economía y Energía, Robert Habeck, manifestó hoy preocupación por la posibilidad de un "bloqueo" completo del gasoducto Nord Stream , que transporta gas ruso a Alemania a través del mar Báltico, a partir del 11 de julio. El abastecimiento de cara al...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*Uzbekistán se ve afectado dos veces en una semana por las sanciones de guerra de Ucrania*

Dos veces esta semana, Uzbekistán ha sufrido daños como consecuencia de las sanciones estadounidenses dirigidas a la economía de Rusia.

*Tashkent ha perdido un acuerdo bancario, *mientras que también ha recibido un golpe por parte de los ejecutores de las sanciones estadounidenses que apuntan a una empresa que se dice que ha suministrado microchips destinados a contratistas de defensa rusos.

La semana empezó mal cuando el prestamista privado ruso Sovcombank dijo el 27 de junio que las sanciones de la guerra de Ucrania habían frustrado sus esfuerzos por comprar el banco estatal uzbeko Uzagroexportbank.

*"Desgraciadamente, debido a las sanciones que se nos impusieron, al igual que a prácticamente todos los bancos rusos de importancia sistémica, la realización del proyecto en las condiciones actuales se ha hecho imposible"*, dijo Interfax citando a Sergei Khotimskiy, primer vicepresidente del consejo de administración de Sovcombank.

Sovcombank fue sancionado por Estados Unidos el 24 de febrero, el día en que Rusia envió decenas de miles de tropas a Ucrania. Las medidas de otras jurisdicciones no tardaron en llegar, ya que los Estados occidentales trataron de aislar el sistema financiero ruso.

En febrero de este año, Sovcombank ganó una licitación pública organizada por la Agencia Estatal de Gestión de Activos (SAMA) de Uzbekistán para adquirir el 100% de Uzagroexportbank por 4 millones de dólares.

Fundado en 2017, Uzagroexportbank's apoya principalmente a los productores y exportadores agroindustriales.

Eurasianet informó que el colapso de la adquisición prevista supone un golpe para el intento de Tashkent de reducir la enorme huella del Estado en el sector bancario de Uzbekistán, como parte de una campaña de privatización bajo la cual muchas empresas emblemáticas están a la venta.

El 18 de junio trajo más malas noticias para Uzbekistán en el frente de las sanciones, cuando el Departamento de Comercio de Estados Unidos impuso sanciones secundarias a la empresa uzbeka Promcomplektlogistic.

*La Oficina de Seguridad Industrial del Departamento dijo que sospechaba que la empresa se dedicaba a suministrar a empresas del "complejo militar-industrial de Rusia"*.

*El objetivo de Promcomplektlogistic es la primera vez que una empresa de Asia Central es objeto de sanciones secundarias relacionadas con el conflicto de Ucrania.*

Las medidas se anunciaron en el marco de una importante declaración de restricciones estadounidenses dirigidas a 36 empresas de nueve países, entre ellos China.

*El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. alegó que Promcomplektlogistic, que figura en la lista como empresa de transporte terrestre, suministró microchips y otras piezas electrónicas a la empresa rusa Radioautomatics, empresa que fue objeto de sanciones por parte de EE.UU. el 3 de marzo como proveedora de componentes extranjeros para empresas de defensa rusas.*

Dada su inclusión en la lista de sanciones, Promcomplektlogistic perderá el acceso a bienes y tecnologías de "doble uso" suministrados desde Estados Unidos.

*"La medida de hoy [que sanciona a 36 empresas] envía una poderosa señal a las empresas y personas de todo el mundo: si quieren apoyar a Rusia, Estados Unidos les cortará [el suministro de tecnología]"*, declaró el viceministro de Comercio estadounidense, Alan Esteves.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La otan no ha enviado ni tanques modernos ni aviones ni helicopteros modernos. Decir que rusia esta luchando contra la otan es mentir. A la otan el ejercito dimitri no le duraba ni 48 horas



Los Anglos no han luchado contra nadie serio desde Corea. Saben de sobra que en ucrania los rusos los aplastarian, porque no seria como esto una operación policial con fuerzas y golpes limitados. Seria una guerra en serio. Si creyeran otra cosa , no hubieran salido por pies.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*A partir de ahora no confiaremos ni en los estadounidenses ni en la UE (c) El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso Lavrov*









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Los días de Lisichansk están contados - Sky News

Ese fue el título de un reportaje especial de la cadena de televisión británica.

Los combatientes de las AFU informan de que han sido "barridos" en Severodonetsk y que no hay manera de que puedan defender Lisychansk bajo el ataque del "mazo militar ruso".

"Vimos tropas ucranianas agotadas retirándose, cambiando de posición.
Sin duda, es cuestión de días que las tropas rusas consigan acordonar la ciudad, cortarla y tomar el control", informa el corresponsal especial de Sky News, Alex Crawford.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*Bulgaria, un paso más hacia las elecciones anticipadas: los socialistas abandonan las negociaciones de coalición
La líder del PSB, Kornelia Ninova, dice que la decisión de expulsar a 70 diplomáticos rusos es "absolutamente inaceptable".* 

Por Denitsa Koseva en Sofía 29 de junio de 2022

Bulgaria parece encaminarse a unas nuevas elecciones generales anticipadas después de que el Partido Socialista Búlgaro (BSP) abandonara las conversaciones de coalición con el partido Cambio Continuo del primer ministro Kiril Petkov tras su decisión de expulsar a 70 diplomáticos rusos.

El PSB prorruso ha frenado los esfuerzos reformistas de la coalición gobernante, bloqueando la ayuda militar directa a Ucrania y las medidas que alejarían a Bulgaria de la influencia rusa. Sin embargo, hasta ahora el partido había estado dispuesto a permanecer en la coalición gobernante a pesar de estas diferencias.

Petkov anunció el 28 de junio la expulsión de 70 diplomáticos rusos, lo que provocó reacciones encontradas en el país, desde las condenas de la líder del BSP, Kornelia Ninova, hasta el fuerte apoyo del otro socio de coalición de Cambio Continuo, la reformista Bulgaria Democrática.

Se especula con que la decisión de expulsar a los diplomáticos rusos se ha tomado en este momento porque Cambio Continúa quiere poner fin a sus relaciones con el prorruso BSP y provocar unas elecciones anticipadas, con la esperanza de obtener una mayoría en el Parlamento junto con Bulgaria Democrática para un nuevo mandato estable.

"La decisión de expulsar a 70 diplomáticos de Rusia no tiene precedentes en la historia diplomática búlgara. Está a punto de poner fin a las relaciones diplomáticas. Para nosotros es absolutamente inaceptable tanto por la forma de tomarla [la decisión] como por el contenido de la misma", dijo Ninova en una rueda de prensa el 30 de junio.

Añadió que el partido podría reanudar las conversaciones de coalición si Cambio Continúa propone a otra persona que no sea Petkov como primer ministro.

Sin el apoyo del BSP, Cambio Continúa y Bulgaria Democrática no tienen ninguna posibilidad de formar una coalición de gobierno, incluso si su antiguo socio de coalición, Hay gente así (ITN), regresa.

ITN se retiró de la coalición a principios de junio y contribuyó a que el gobierno perdiera una moción de censura. El 30 de junio, ITN dijo que estaba dispuesto a mantener conversaciones para una coalición con Cambio Continuo, pero Petkov ya ha rechazado esa opción.

*El BSP afirma que la decisión de expulsar a los diplomáticos rusos fue tomada por Petkov sin ser discutida dentro del gobierno o con los socios de la coalición.*

Sin embargo, *la portavoz del Gobierno, Lena Borislavova*, dijo, citada por el medio de comunicación Dnevnik, que la decisión se tomó según los procedimientos del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores.

*"No se trata de una decisión del gobierno o del primer ministro. El procedimiento ha sido completamente seguido por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores"*, dijo Borislavova.

El BSP insiste en que el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional debe celebrar una reunión sobre la decisión de expulsar a los diplomáticos rusos y que el Parlamento debe celebrar una sesión a puerta cerrada para escuchar la información de los servicios especiales sobre los motivos de la expulsión de estos diplomáticos.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los Anglos no han luchado contra nadie serio desde Corea. Saben de sobra que en ucrania los rusos los aplastarian, porque no seria como esto una operación policial con fuerzas y golpes limitados. Seria una guerra en serio. Si creyeran otra cosa , no hubieran salido por pies.



Lo que yo sospecho que es una mentira absoluta es el "escudo antimisiles". Si lo tuvieran, al día siguiente habrían bombardeado a todos sus rivales, siempre han hecho eso cuando tenían superioridad.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los Anglos no han luchado contra nadie serio desde Corea. Saben de sobra que en ucrania los rusos los aplastarian, porque no seria como esto una operación policial con fuerzas y golpes limitados. Seria una guerra en serio. Si creyeran otra cosa , no hubieran salido por pies.



Rusia no puede con Ucrania va poder con la otan.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un imbécil pro-ruso ha puesto una bandera rusa gigante y dos cintas de San Jorge en su balcón cerca de la Catedral de Burgos.



Se te ve poco dado a respetar las opiniones ajenas. Es algo caracteristico de los "democratas" otaneros. Si estas de acuerdo con ellos respetan tu opinión , de otra forma te insultan o en escala grande te bombardean.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no puede con Ucrania va poder con la otan.



No te equivoques, Putin no quiere invadir Ucrania, quiere las republicas y un acuerdo. Si en lugar de Putin pones a otro, en 48h hay 500.000 o 1.000.000 de combatientes y ucrania les dura 2 semanas.

Putin se equivoca , porque no tendra paz, ni le levantaran las sanciones nunca. Así que desde el punto de visto ruso el tema correcto es entrar con todo y cambiar el regimen. Quizas al final putin lo haga, o pongan a otro que se anime.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La OTAN fulmina la "ensaladilla rusa" de su Cumbre y la sustituye por "ensaladilla tradicional"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106639



Otro ejemplo más de la infantilización de la sociedad actual. Y van...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Jun 2022)

Que no pare la fiesta



Todo el dinero que haga falta.
Hasta que la impresora reviente.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*Los serbios se oponen a la adhesión a la UE y eligen a Putin como líder mundial favorito

La última encuesta de Demostat muestra un fuerte sentimiento en Serbia en contra de la adhesión a la Unión Europea, con un 51% de los encuestados *diciendo que votarían en contra en un referéndum sobre la adhesión al bloque. Al mismo tiempo, hay un apoyo abrumador a Rusia y una oposición a unirse a las sanciones occidentales. 

El sondeo se realizó entre el 13 y el 22 de junio, inmediatamente antes de la cumbre de la UE del 23 y 24 de junio, en la que los Estados miembros dieron pocas esperanzas a Serbia y otros países candidatos de acelerar el proceso de adhesión. 

Según la encuesta,* sólo el 34% de los encuestados votaría a favor de la entrada de Serbia en la UE, mientras que el 11% no votaría y otro 4% estaba indeciso. *

Además, el jefe del equipo de investigación de Demostat, Srecko Mihailovic, dijo al presentar la investigación que *no era seguro que el 34% que apoyaba la adhesión a la UE votara realmente a favor si comprendía plenamente las concesiones que Belgrado tendría que hacer para ingresar. *

El sondeo incluía una pregunta sobre si los encuestados aceptarían el reconocimiento de Kosovo por parte de Serbia como condición para entrar en la UE, que tuvo una respuesta muy negativa. 

*"Teniendo en cuenta que dos tercios de los encuestados piensan que Serbia debe negarse a reconocer a Kosovo, y que sólo el 17% de los encuestados acepta ese reconocimiento, se puede considerar que el número de partidarios de la entrada de Serbia en la Unión Europea es realmente del 17%, dijo Mihailović*.

El director del programa Demostat, Zoran Panovic, añadió que sólo el 17% de los encuestados era consciente de las concesiones políticas que tendría que hacer Serbia para entrar en la UE, incluidos los compromisos sobre Kosovo. 

Kosovo declaró su independencia de Serbia en 2008, pero Belgrado nunca la ha reconocido como Estado independiente. 

Mihailović afirmó que las actitudes hacia la UE estaban influenciadas por el gobierno y los medios de comunicación controlados por el gobierno. "La confusión en esa relación con la UE, dice, se creó con la intención y la creencia de que se puede aclarar, si es necesario", dijo. 

Y ello a pesar de que los serbios reconocen a la UE como el mayor donante e inversor de su país. 

*"Los ciudadanos de Serbia ven a la Unión Europea como el mayor inversor y donante, pero están emocionalmente más apegados a Rusia"*, dijo la presentación de Demostat. 

El sondeo también revela una fuerte simpatía hacia Rusia, a pesar de la invasión de Ucrania en febrero. 

*El 80% de los encuestados se opone a las sanciones a Rusia, mientras que sólo el 9% está a favor. El 81% cree que Serbia debe preservar su neutralidad a toda costa.*

El 56% de los encuestados cree que Serbia no debe armonizar su política exterior con la política de la UE, un tercio cree que sí debe hacerlo. Como país candidato, Serbia ha sido presionada para que se ajuste a las sanciones de la UE.

*El 66% de los encuestados dijo que la OTAN era responsable de la guerra en Ucrania, y sólo el 11% culpó a Rusia. 

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin fue el líder mundial más popular, elegido por el 45% de los encuestados, mientras que el 12% eligió al presidente chino Xi Jinping y el 11% a Emanuel Macron. 

Dentro de la propia región de Serbia, los encuestados se decantaron por el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban (37%), y por el líder serbobosnio, Milorad Dodik (28%).*

El presidente Aleksandar Vucic sigue siendo el político más fiable dentro de Serbia. 

"Hay que entender la conexión porque Vucic construyó su culto a la personalidad apelando constantemente a Putin", comentó Panovic.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te equivoques, Putin no quiere invadir Ucrania, quiere las republicas y un acuerdo. Si en lugar de Putin pones a otro, en 48h hay 500.000 o 1.000.000 de combatientes y ucrania les dura 2 semanas.
> 
> Putin se equivoca , porque no tendra paz, ni le levantaran las sanciones nunca. Así que desde el punto de visto ruso el tema correcto es entrar con todo y cambiar el regimen. Quizas al final putin lo haga, o pongan a otro que se anime.



Yo creo que Putin ira por toda Ucrania...pero no con la estrategia de los primeros dias de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Según fuentes ucranianas en Lisychansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército de la RNL están avanzando en casi todas las direcciones.
Se está ejerciendo una presión especialmente fuerte sobre Privolye (hay batallas callejeras en la ciudad), Spornoye, Zolotarevka y Verkhnyakamenka (también hay batallas callejeras). Los combates también continúan en la propia Lysychansk. A la hora del almuerzo, según el Ministerio del Interior del LNR, nuestras tropas controlaban el 50% de Lysychansk, contando los suburbios.

En Volcheyarivka, los combates continúan en el pueblo y no están totalmente controlados.
También hay información sobre los avances en la lucha por Bila Gora.

Los medios de comunicación extranjeros informan de que la caída de Lysychansk es inevitable debido a las grandes pérdidas de las AFU.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Jun 2022)

Obviamente Johnson tenía que seguir porque ya no tiene "nada que perder".

Aquí el que no se endeuda y no imprime hasta reventar es porque no quiere


----------



## amigos895 (30 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Sleepy Joe haciendo de las suyas y metiendo a Suiza por Suecia
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Nuevo fallo en Matrix? O verdaderamente se descojonan en nuestra cara


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*Un nuevo telón de acero está cayendo en Europa.*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Lavrov, ha confirmado que el telón de acero entre Rusia y Occidente está cayendo de nuevo en Europa.

Ya escribió sobre la inevitabilidad de esto al principio de las OSS.

_Estamos asistiendo a la formación del Telón de Acero 2.0 como parte de la ya larga Guerra Fría, que comenzó en 2014 con el golpe de Estado en Kiev y la guerra civil desatada en Ucrania.
Sus fronteras en Europa ya están generalmente definidas, lo que no está claro es Ucrania. Las fronteras del Telón de Acero al sur de Bielorrusia, hasta el Mar Negro, dependen de cómo y con qué éxito las Fuerzas Armadas rusas resuelvan los problemas en Ucrania.
La ruptura de las relaciones con Occidente se ha completado, así como el fin de la marcha hacia Occidente (pero la gente que ha ido allí durante 30 años no se ha ido a ninguna parte, especialmente la "intelligentsia" doméstica y parte de las "élites económicas" rusas), que comenzó en la Perestroika. Sólo queda desconectar a SWIFT (lo harán, no te preocupes). Fue una elección deliberada y se hizo. La respuesta de Medvédev a las sanciones de hoy fue, en resumen, "no nos importan ustedes ni sus sanciones" y "Europa, váyase a la mierda".

En vista de lo cual los acontecimientos adquieren una importancia trascendental y determinarán el futuro de Rusia y Europa durante las próximas décadas.
Rusia se enfrenta a serios cambios de un modo u otro. También lo es Europa. Así es el resto del mundo. La ruptura de los actuales vínculos de Rusia con Occidente es otro clavo en el ataúd del globalismo y otro paso importante en la fragmentación del orden mundial de Washington. Afortunadamente para Rusia, no estará sola en este camino: hay una serie de países que son subjetivos y van en la misma dirección, aunque por su propio camino. Por tanto, no habrá aislamiento de la "comunidad mundial", ya que la comunidad mundial real es mucho más amplia que Estados Unidos y sus satélites. La principal cuestión para el futuro próximo es saber hasta qué punto Rusia será capaz de soportar las consecuencias económicas de la actual ruptura de lazos con Occidente._

26.02.2022









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Yo creo que Putin ira por toda Ucrania...pero no con la estrategia de los primeros dias de la guerra.



El tiempo dira. Yo desde el 3º dia cuando se aclaro con que atacaban tengo claro que no. Veremos.


----------



## uberales (30 Jun 2022)

Eh, chavales, ¿qué dice @Zhukov sobre la finta acuática de la isla de las Serpientes de hoy? Alguien que comparta su sesudo análisis por favor.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Otra advertencia freudiana de Biden: "Apoyaremos a Ucrania para asegurarnos de que los ucranianos no les ganen". Es decir, que los rusos no van a ganar".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te equivoque, Putin no quiere invadir Ucrania, quiere las republicas y un acuerdo. Si en lugar de Putin pones a otro, en 48 hora hay 500.000 o 1.000.000 de combatientes y ucrania les dura 2 semanas.
> 
> Putin se equivoca , porque no tendra paz, ni le levantaran las sanciones nunca. Así que desde el punto de visto rusos el tema correcte es entrar con todo y cambiar el regimen. Quizas al final putin lo haga, o pongan a otro que se anime.



Claro una cinta el ejercito ruso fue a kiev a comer hamburguesas y perder gran parte de la elite de su ejército. Rusia no creo que pueda ni con polonia o turquia. Meter mucha carne de cañon no te garantiza nada incluso puede provocar un golpe de estado a Putin . Rusis no tiene medios para armar 1 millon de hombres y nl te garantiza nada armandoles con chatarra soviética Esta guerra la ganara quien tenga mayores reservas de equipamiento militar. Si la otan envia mas himar incluso tanques modernos y aviones modernos, y sistemas antiaéreos modernos, creo que rusia perdera. La artillería rusa es mucha cantidad pero poca calidad. La de Ucrania que le envía occidente mejor calidad pero poca cantidad si iguala los numeros a la rusa ganara Ucrania. De momento la otan solo ha enviado 8 himar. Con 50 aplastaria a rusia.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:


*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han liberado el pueblo de Potomkine en la región de Kherson*




IRYNA BALACHUK - JUEVES, 30 JUNIO 2022, 14:05

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han liberado el pueblo de Potomkine en la región de Kherson.

Fuente: 60ª Brigada de Infantería en Facebook

Cita: *"El pueblo de Potomkine de la región de Kherson está ahora controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los soldados de la 60ª Brigada de Infantería han llevado a cabo una exitosa ofensiva, han rechazado algunas contraofensivas, han destruido vehículos de combate de infantería y tanques rusos y han "cazado" un "Tigre" [vehículo de movilidad de infantería]."*

Detalles: Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania afirmaron estar "satisfechos con los resultados" y prometieron mantener el ritmo "con confianza en los ojos y sonrisas reservadas en los labios".

Antecedentes: El 30 de junio, por la mañana, se informó de que las fuerzas rusas habían atacado subdivisiones ucranianas en las localidades liberadas de la región de Kherson, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rechazaron el ataque.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Huyendo de la bolsa. Curiosamente un tiempo estupendo, y los atacan con artilleria, pero no hay aviones en el aire. Vale el frente es enorme y eso, pero el cuello de esa bolsa es muy pequeño, lo suficiente para que siempre hubira una pareja de aviones al acecho...solo que no estan. Tienen misiles portatiles, pero se puede atacar desde más alto, o muy bajo ....pero no se hace.

Sinceramete tengo la impresión de que pasan de correr riesgos , siempre y cuando los ucraninaos se vayan largando de las 2 republicas.

De hecho no he visto un solo video de bombardeos. Los primero dias si de ataques a columnas como esta a baja altura con resultados espectaculares. Pero bombardeo ni uno. Si alguien los tienen localizados que lso enlace.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Puedo comprender esa postura hasta cierto punto, siempre que no sea una obsesión total, como pasa a alguna gente en este foro. Algunos no sacan la mirada de los genitales de los demás. Eso ya es obsesión y como toda obsesión es enfermizo.
> 
> ¿Qué c*** importa a nadie si llevan bragas, gayumbos, compresas o se ponen un postizo. Son temas íntimos que no vienen a cuento en un foro en el que analizamos una guerra. Pero la obsesión les puede, continuamente. Es pesadísimo, un aburrimiento, ya cansan.
> 
> Que lo comenten en otro hilo y vuelquen ahí sus obsesiones. Perfecto. Son un coñazo esta gente



Una forma insidiosa de meter ideología extra. Aquí hablamos de una guerra que, como es obvio, tiene connotaciones políticas pero por si misma no tiene que ver con con la LGTB.

Una guerra que estamos pagando de forma pública en presupuestos de armas y de forma soterrada en soldados y que además nos va a producir tantos o más estragos económicos durante la misma y los más graves, por ser la guerra más cara de la historia, en la posguerra en un país que no nos va ni nos viene más que otros países en conflicto o en alto riesgo de tenerlo.

Una guerra en suma que, a mi entender, debiera aunar las voluntades de todos los implicados por encima de ideologías. Nos jugamos muchísimo y aquí nos quieren hacer ver que aquí no pasa nada. Mientras entre nosotros divididos por las cuñas de determinados grupos que además van a repeler a otros.

Se está gestando un nuevo orden mundial ¿que tiene que ver con derecha o izquierda tradicional?. Ni con dictaduras frente a democracias ni... con nada que no sea un reinicio de los polos del poder.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tiempo dira. Yo desde el 3º dia cuando se aclaro con que atacaban tengo claro que no. Veremos.



Rusia se ha metido en un Vietnam ya ha perdido 800 tanques y gran parte de la elite de su ejército. Esta en una situación crítica empezando a sacar armamento del stock que no durará siempre. Si hace movilizaxion general es llevar carne de cañón al frente. Y puede provocar un golpe de estado. Rusia no tiene medios para armar 500000 personas.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Huyendo de la bolsa. Curiosamente un tiempo estupendo, y los atacan con artilleria, pero no hay aviones en el aire. Vale el frente es enorme y eso, pero el cuello de esa bolsa es muy pequeño, lo suficiente para que siempre hubira una pareja de aviones al acecho...solo que no estan. Tienen misiles portatiles, pero se puede atacar desde más alto, o muy bajo ....pero no se hace.
> 
> Sinceramete tengo la impresión de que pasan de correr riesgos , siempre y cuando los ucraninaos se vayan largando de las 2 republicas.



Pues no sé, es difícil mantener luego las fronteras de esas dos repúblicas. Necesitarían una zona controlada o desmilitarizada hasta el río y no es tan fácil.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Obviamente Johnson tenía que seguir porque ya no tiene "nada que perder".
> 
> Aquí el que no se endeuda y no imprime hasta reventar es porque no quiere



Eso no se paga con libras chorreando aún tinta. Eso toca directamente el core de la economía britona. 

Para UK es imprescindible destrozar el poder militar de Rusia y avanzar junto a USA y Turquía hacia el control de los recursos de todo oriente medio más cáucaso, con Georgia, Moldavia y cuantos quieran librarse del yugo orco como socios.

Los anglos no se suelen equivocar en el largo plazo. Putin caerá cuando los niñatos de Moscú que imitan las modas occidentales vean el cacerolo y el mosin y tengan que pisar a los buriatos muertos para seguir robando tierra ukra.


----------



## Filecho (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La OTAN está mandando cañones y material ligero, ni manda misiles ni manda aviones ni mucho menos barcos, no sé cómo teneis la cara dura de decir que Rusia pelea contra la OTAN, en una guerra convencional rusia no dura ni dos días.



el dia que entre la Otan quizas sea hora de que entre China, ahi si que veriamos mucho canguelo en Occidente


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te equivoques, Putin no quiere invadir Ucrania, quiere las republicas y un acuerdo. Si en lugar de Putin pones a otro, en 48h hay 500.000 o 1.000.000 de combatientes y ucrania les dura 2 semanas.
> 
> Putin se equivoca , porque no tendra paz, ni le levantaran las sanciones nunca. Así que desde el punto de visto ruso el tema correcto es entrar con todo y cambiar el regimen. Quizas al final putin lo haga, o pongan a otro que se anime.



Hasta cierto punto. Vamos a un mundo de bloques, incluso para los más globalistas. Precisamente porque a los globalistas les estaban comiendo la tostada ahora empiezan a no jugar.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

La otan no para de enviar armamento y cada vez mas moderno como los himars y todavia no ha enviado tanques modernos, sistemad antiaéreos, o aviones modernos y esta dispuesta a largar la guerra y destruir la totalidad del ejército ruso. Contra mas dure peor para rusia. Que ya empieza a sacar tanques del stock antiguo soviético. A rusia solo le queda la economía de guerra y movilizar a la población aunque eso no te garantize ganar y pueda provoquer un golpe de estado. Rusia ya ha perdido 800 tanques.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Filecho dijo:


> el dia que entre la Otan quizas sea hora de que entre China, ahi si que veriamos mucho canguelo en Occidente



Y sí que ha entrado. Se están quemando horas de los Sentry y todos los aviones de inteligencia de modo masivo. No se atreven a llevar un portaviones más allá de Trieste, pero en otros medios ahora mismo se está a tope (satelites, drones de loa grandes ya discretamente desplegados con todo su equipo). Lo único que no se ha desplegado es aviación de combate y entiendo que es porque tienen cierto miedo a los antiaéreos rusos.

Ya todos los países europeos han dejado a casi cero sus stocks de fungibles, la duda es cuanto les ha dado USA sobre su total (que nunca les van a dar más de lo que puedan reponer en menos de un año, no vayan a brotar nuevas guerras, la que Israel intenta en Irán u otra imprevista, y no tengan con qué hacerla ).

Ya no estamos en 1940 cuando amas de casa medio retrasadas se ponían a hacer procesos manuales tediosos y sacaban aviones (que eran poco mas que lavadoras volantes con una ametralladora) o bombas como churros. Ahora a una guerra vas con lo puesto y tienes que calcular con mucha prudencia la reposición del material perdido, que lleva su tiempo y ojo con la cadena de suministros, que ahora casi todas te las pueden romper desde fuera.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Jun 2022)

El chocolatero por fin pudo abandonar Ucrania, seguro que ha pagado un suculento peaje a Zelensky...


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva: Ataques de artillería rusa en los cruces ucranianos del frente de Izyum.

Después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaran la frontera de Severskyy Donets en el distrito de Balakleya, el ejército ucraniano intentó cruzar el río cerca de Zaliman para contraatacar, pero todos los intentos fueron frustrados por el trabajo coordinado de los Acacia rusos guiados por UAV.

Los disparos de artillería destrozaron un cruce de pontones de las AFU y destruyeron una embarcación, además de derrotar al personal enemigo que utilizaba habitualmente vehículos civiles sin distintivos en un intento de evitar ser alcanzado por los disparos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia se ha metido en un Vietnam ya ha perdido 800 tanques y gran parte de la elite de su ejército. Esta en una situación crítica empezando a sacar armamento del stock que no durará siempre. Si hace movilizaxion general es llevar carne de cañón al frente. Y puede provocar un golpe de estado. Rusia no tiene medios para armar 500000 personas.



He visto poco a nada de "elite" en esta guerra. En cuanto a los de los 800 tanques no se lo creen ni los ucranianos.

Rusia esta empleando un 10% de su ejercito , 100.000 hombres, de los cuales unos 30.000 son voluntarios. Los republicanos que para occidente son ucranianos ponen los otros 50.000. 

Ahora he logrado captar fugazmente 1 o 2 T-90. Y a veces aparecen BMP-3. Pero lo normal son T-72b, y BMP-2 o BMP-1 Modernizados. Lo unico que he visto de lo ultimo son las defensas AA y los misiles de largo alcance. El resto es de 2 escalon o incluso de 3.

¿ rusia no tiene medios para armar a 500.000 ? Hombre no digas esas cosas, que se caen por su peso. Y a 5.000.000. sera por armas.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jun 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La artilleria ucraniana ahora tiene mas alcance que la rusa y los rusos no quieren usar aviacion para neutralizarla.
> 
> Game over.
> 
> Esta noche ya han perdido la isla de las serpientes por este motivo.



Joder con guderian


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.

Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.

Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

Admirable!!

Héroe de Donbass. Incluso después de perder ambas piernas, siguió en servicio.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Jun 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Vaya, lo que no podemos poner nosotros en el flanco sur. Parece que hay "migrantes" y "migrantes"



Y los polacos ponen concertinas de alambre de espino en su valla y no pasa nada, los progres polacos encantados...

PD- En la frontera española las concertinas estan prohibidas por los rogelios traidores.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*La nueva estrategia de la OTAN identifica siete amenazas o retos como prioritarios.

Amenaza №1- Rusia.* la Federación Rusa es la amenaza más significativa y directa para la seguridad de los Aliados y para la paz y la estabilidad en la zona euroatlántica. Rusia es también un ejemplo de la gravedad de la amenaza que suponen en principio los regímenes autoritarios para el mundo. No podemos considerar a la Federación Rusa como nuestro socio pero no será posible abandonar completamente los contactos con Rusia. La Alianza sigue en la línea de comunicación de emergencia con Rusia, incluida la comunicación en las crisis.

*Amenaza №2 - el terrorismo* ", en todas sus formas y manifestaciones". Los t.erroristas han recibido armas cada vez más tecnológicas y letales. Esto es un desafío particular para la Alianza y la seguridad mundial.

*Amenaza №3 - conflicto, fragilidad e inestabilidad en África y Oriente Medio.* Se ve agravada por Rusia, que ha atacado a Ucrania y ha creado una crisis alimentaria en el mundo.

*Amenaza №4 - China. *La Alianza lleva tiempo hablando del acercamiento de Pekín y Moscú. Sin embargo, para la OTAN, este reconocimiento oficial y documentado es, de hecho, un hito. Es la primera vez que la Alianza declara su política "china" en el Concepto Estratégico.

*Desafío №5 - El abuso en el ciberespacio y las nuevas tecnologías.* No es independiente. Es una herramienta en manos de los actores antioccidentales, desde Rusia hasta los terroristas.

*Desafío №6 - la erosión del control de armas*. Los actores de la OTAN no hablan mucho de ello, pero insinúan *el peligro de ver armas nucleares de aquellos actores que no deberían tenerlas*. También señalan que Rusia podría convertirse en una fuente de proliferación ilegal de armas de destrucción masiva.

*Reto №7 es el cambio climático.* Se ha convertido en una amenaza tan grande que incluso la Alianza se ocupa de ello.

Analisis:

1 Vemos un mundo bipolar, Occidente en un lado y BRICS en el otro (con Rusia y China como principales amenazas)
2 Piensan que vamos a perder el control de las nuevas tecnologias (China está adelantando a Occidente por la izquierda y por la derecha)
3 Lo del control de armas sería de risa después del monton de armas que hemos enviado a Ucrania que vete tu a saber donde está. Sólo nosotros tenemos derecho a tener armas nucleares.
4 Lo de la inestabilidad en Africa y Oriente Medio cuando hemos estado en Irak, Iran, Siria, Yemen, Somalia, Libia, Mali ... Y volver a decir que la crisis alimentaria es por la guerra cuando la FAO (organismo de la ONU) dice que es culpa de la especulación occidental.
5 Hay dos tipos de terrorismo, el que hacen los nuestros (coche bomba en Jerson) y el que hacen nuestros oponentes.
6.Y lo último "el cambio climatico" que es una manera de JODER a Europa ya que el resto del mundo se lo pasa por el forro de los c... Incluido EEUU.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

De los creadores de "el rublo se va a hundirrrrrrrrrrr. Rusia sufriráááááá!!!", llega la nueva producción "el rublo se apreciaaaaaa. Rusia sufrirááááááá".

Pero como acertadamente indican en algunos comentarios, si tan horrible lo ve Rusia...es curioso que los tipos de interés sigan al 9,5%...en vez de ponerlos al 0% y a imprimir a lo locooooo.

Este es el problema de España. Nadie es experto en nada. Los periodistas económicos que escriben en eleconomista, probablemente son solo periodistas, y no han estudiado economía ni nada que se le parezca.

Rusia está desesperada con la fortaleza del rublo: Moscú busca ''países amigos'' para comprar divisas y debilitarlo


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.
> 
> Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.
> 
> Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.



Y si la toman los ucras la podrán misilear y podrán los muertos los ucras que digo yo que podrán con ellos porque si no es que no van a poder ganar nada.

Yo creo que se han dado cuenta que eso es una ratonera y el que está ahí está muerto. Con bombardear el material que se meta, que eso si puede ser fastidioso, ya les vale. Pero con no dejarles desembarcar allí basta.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.
> 
> Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.
> 
> Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.



Cada vez más claro que Putin busca un acuerdo. Espero que no haga los mismo con Jerson cualquier noche. Sigue sin poner sobre la mesa ningun plan politico, lo que le permitira decir hemos acabado sin contradecirse.

Ve a perder otra oportunidad y los anglso aprenden de los errores.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*"El telón de acero entre Rusia y Occidente ya está cayendo - Serguéi Lavrov*

"Que se comporten con cuidado para que no se pellizquen. Pero este proceso ha comenzado", añadió el diplomático.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> He visto poco a nada de "elite" en esta guerra. En cuanto a los de los 800 tanques no se lo creen ni los ucranianos.
> 
> Rusia esta empleando un 10% de su ejercito , 100.000 hombres, de los cuales unos 30.000 son voluntarios. Los republicanos que para occidente son ucranianos ponen los otros 50.000.
> 
> ...



Son 100.000 hombres sobre el terreno. Pero en el frente hay que rotar y eso en conjunto son más hombres, solo que en este caso para descansar vuelven a casa.

Los rusos, las milicias no, claro, ahí las que se cuentan son las que son.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El Parlamento turco no considerará la aprobación de las solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia si no cumplen sus compromisos - Erdogan









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y si la toman los ucras la podrán misilear y podrán los muertos los ucras que digo yo que podrán con ellos porque si no es que no van a poder ganar nada.
> 
> Yo creo que se han dado cuenta que eso es una ratonera y el que está ahí está muerto. Con bombardear el material que se meta, que eso si puede ser fastidioso, ya les vale. Pero con no dejarles desembarcar allí basta.



Es muy pequeña
Ahí tiras una termobárica y la planchas. Puede que hasta sea posible eliminar del todo la isla a base de explosiones.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Filecho dijo:


> el dia que entre la Otan quizas sea hora de que entre China, ahi si que veriamos mucho canguelo en Occidente



Bueno entonces ya estamos reconociendo que el ejército ruso es un cagarro comparado a la OTAN, no?, Bien vas progresando el primer paso es admitirlo.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Parlamento turco no considerará la aprobación de las solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia si no cumplen sus compromisos - Erdogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmm, y ahora los kurdos ¿con quien se van a aliar?¿Alguien les pude ofrecer algo? Porque los abocan a la extinción y chaqueteros son un rato largo.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De los creadores de "el rublo se va a hundirrrrrrrrrrr. Rusia sufriráááááá!!!", llega la nueva producción "el rublo se apreciaaaaaa. Rusia sufrirááááááá".
> 
> Pero como acertadamente indican en algunos comentarios, si tan horrible lo ve Rusia...es curioso que los tipos de interés sigan al 9,5%...en vez de ponerlos al 0% y a imprimir a lo locooooo.
> 
> ...



Trabajan para tontos. Obvio que en estos tiempos es preferible seguir con su política de acumulación de oro metales raros, arte y bienes tangibles. Eso incluye incluso patentes.

Pero cambiar papelitos va ser que ya habrán hecho su parte. Lo que nos falta por saber es en que parte exterior han metido sus divisas con el fin de que no sean confiscadas porque ya explico la del banco central ruso que de algunas crisis te proteges con dinero en el exterior.

Lo que me gustaría saber es por qué no hacen oro físico del que se alamacena en bancos con el mineral que extraen. No deja de ser otra moneda paralela.

Y el yuan tb va cayendo...


----------



## Magick (30 Jun 2022)

Según dicen en el telediario del canal italiano La7, tropas ukras retirándose de la refinería de Lisichansk:


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *"Que se comporten con cuidado para que no se pellizquen. Pero este proceso ha comenzado", añadió el diplomático.*



Sacada no?


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Parlamento turco no considerará la aprobación de las solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia si no cumplen sus compromisos - Erdogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No encuentro información de que exigió exactamente Erdogan para levantar el veto. Lo de los kurdos parece poca recompensa para el turco.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Jun 2022)

Que película os montáis. III Reich y URSS tan aliados 1939-1941.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Erdoğan ha anunciado el precio de su acuerdo para permitir el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Además de los compromisos escritos de Suecia y Finlandia en una declaración conjunta para poner fin al apoyo sueco y finlandés a la organización Gulen y a las organizaciones kurdas, Suecia y Finlandia deben extraditar a Turquía a más de 70 kurdos afiliados al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán. Además, hoy Biden ha dicho que Estados Unidos debe suministrar a Turquía aviones F-16, tal y como exige Turquía (anteriormente Estados Unidos se negó a suministrarlos con el pretexto de que hasta que Turquía no renuncie al S-400, no recibirá los aviones de Estados Unidos). La extradición de Gulen y la retirada de las tropas estadounidenses de Rojava siguen siendo necesarias para estar plenamente contentos.

También se advierte a Suecia y Finlandia que si no cumplen con sus obligaciones el parlamento turco no apoyará la aprobación de estos países para el ingreso en la OTAN.

En definitiva, el "amigo Recep" logró torcer el brazo de Estados Unidos y de la OTAN y ahora trata de afianzar sus ganancias. No es broma, desde el punto de vista de Turquía es una gran combinación. Pero, por supuesto, los turcos sospechan que pueden acabar engañados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> He visto poco a nada de "elite" en esta guerra. En cuanto a los de los 800 tanques no se lo creen ni los ucranianos.
> 
> Rusia esta empleando un 10% de su ejercito , 100.000 hombres, de los cuales unos 30.000 son voluntarios. Los republicanos que para occidente son ucranianos ponen los otros 50.000.
> 
> ...



Rusia ha puesto la mayoría de su ejército 125 de 160 btg rusos en Ucrania osea un minimo del 70% según la cia, el resto de los btg rusos protegen las fronteras rusas. La mayoría ha quedado degradado. El resto de su ejército terrestre lo forman reclutas haciendo el servicio militar obligatorio y que están en la reserva . Rusia contaba con 2700 carros blindados activos mas 12000 almacenados de la época soviética en su mayoría en mal estado y antiguos . De los 2700 carros activos se calcula. Se calcula rusia ha perdido en Ucrania 1800 carros de combate en Ucrania en 4 meses segun oryx Prácticamente ya ha perdido un minimo de 50 % activa de su fuerza acorazada por eso sacan carros blindados almacenados. En resumen rusia podría hacer una movilización general cln gran costo político, de reclutas con poca formacion militar y poco medios militares osea carne de cañón, que no le garantizan ganar en Ucrania. Rusia se ha metido en un lio. Y la otan le interesa alargar el conflicto hasta acabar con su ejército. La otan cada dia da mas y mejor armamento. Rusia tiene todas las de perder.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Para entender mejor el dilema de los europeos. Para obtener el consentimiento de Turquía, necesitan extraditar a Turquía a 73 personas que estaban bajo protección política en el territorio de un país europeo y que no eran consideradas terroristas. Por el contrario, la pretensión de Turquía de extraditarlos fue rechazada de todas las maneras posibles.

Ahora, por necesidad política, deben extraditar a estas personas (en Turquía serían encarceladas en el mejor de los casos y se enfrentarían a duras penas por cargos de terrorismo). Esta es la opción que Erdogan ofrece a quienes les gusta parlotear sobre cómo "nunca cambiarán los principios democráticos por la necesidad política". Para Suecia y Finlandia, se trata de un completo pacto fáustico.

El precio de la adhesión a la OTAN es la entrega de 73 personas por represalias.
Será interesante ver cómo los demócratas europeos intentan colarse "entre las gotas de lluvia" en este asunto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Y luego está el tráiler. Mientras Erdogan exige a Suecia y Finlandia la extradición de kurdos, la artillería turca trabaja activamente contra los kurdos sirios. El vídeo muestra a la Firtina SAU de 155 mm trabajando sobre posiciones kurdas en el norte de Siria.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

Stephen Smith: "En 30 años habrá 150 millones de africanos en Europa"


Stephen Smith (1956, Connecticut) es uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en África. Ha sido durante varios años corresponsal en África occidental y central de la agencia France P




www.elmundo.es





- El golpe de estado a Trump tal como habíamos previsto fue para que Biden - empleado de la industria armamentística - provocase una guerra en connivencia con los chinos y los rusos. Todo esto es un ataque a los países europeos con la colaboración imprescindible de los sicarios que han metido en los gobiernos . 

- la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos ) fue el colofón del NEW DEAL que los norteamericanos pretendían resolver la crisis del 29 y volver a regenerar su economía. Primero agitaron el avispero en Europa - luego vendieron las armas y finalmente la reconstrucción con los créditos del plan Marshall . Todo eso consiguió convertir a Estados Unidos en la primera potencia mundial a costa de Europa que sigue subyugada y sometida a los americanos. 

- La colaboración entre la angloesfera y la Rusia del genocida Stalin para atacar y saquear Europa fue una asociación natural puesto que al georgiano Stalin lo habían metido ellos igual que a Zelenski . Que se sepa en documentos oficiales consta : Estados Unidos entregó a la Unión Soviética desde el 1 de octubre de 1941 hasta el 31 de mayo de 1945 lo siguiente: 427,284 camiones, 13,303 vehículos de combate, 35,170 motocicletas, 2,328 vehículos de servicio de artillería, 2,670,371 toneladas de productos petrolíferos (gasolina y aceite) . Al día siguiente de acabar la guerra ya montaron el paripé para seguir manteniendo la estratosférica industria militar que habían creado y que tantos beneficios les había aportado .
No podía seguir siendo socios de URSS puesto que tendrían que desmontarlo todo y Europa estaba completamente devastada. 

La gran mentira de Stalin para esconder que el Ejército Rojo ganó la IIGM con ayuda de EE.UU. 

- en un mundo guay sin enemigos , siendo aliados y cómplices de Rusia y China como hasta ahora ... ¿ para qué están los ejércitos ? 
¿ para espantar extraterrestres ?
es necesario tener un enemigo agresor a la vista para justificar el robo del erario público , que en España hasta ahora son 23.000 de millones al año y que se multiplicarán en años venideros. Un enorme endeudamiento que se suma al del coronatimo y que tendrán que seguir pagando generaciones venideras . Una forma de darle valor al dinero fiduciario que no está respaldado en nada. 

- ¿ para qué queremos un ejército si no hace nada ni para proteger la unidad de España ni para evitar la invasión africana ? ¿ para que ayude a los barcos negreros a traer más individuos en edad militar y sin ningún tipo de documentación " ni vacuna " ? ¿ se envían armas a Ucrania para proteger sus fronteras y aquí da igual ? 

- El Zelenski marioneta de toda esta trama , haciendo creer que los rusos , que no hace mucho eran lo mismo que los ucranianos , ahora son terribles enemigos que hay que exterminar . Y sin embargo millones de moros y negros que han traído a Europa , vienen a pagarnos las pensiones. 

- ¿ a nadie extraña que haya más africanos en Europa con 400 millones de habitantes , que en China con 1.400 millones ? 

- Ha sido completamente ridículo que nos hayan presentado la reunión de la OTAN como un congreso de políticos besucones y risueños que además han traído a sus parejas como si fuese una boda . ¿ qué nos importa contra lo qué se froten la punta del nabo ? 

- gala y boato para tramar el asesinato de millones de personas inocentes para el beneficio de los de siempre ! 
Los estúpidos telespectadores quedan tan hipnotizados por el relato, que no se dan cuenta de lo que realmente está pasando que es el inicio de la tercera guerra mundial y la devastación de nuestra sociedad.









"Vendrán decenas de millones de africanos a Europa, no es una exageración y no se puede refutar"


Stephen Smith, periodista, escritor y académico experto en África augura en "La huida hacia Europa. La Joven África en marcha hacia el Viejo Continente", una convergencia demográfica de grandes dimensiones entre Europa y ÁfricaEl ensayo, Premio Libro de Geopolítica 2018 en Francia, y que ha sido...




cadenaser.com


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Fin del Off-Topic
> 
> Plesk ha añadido muchos funciones y claro has de conocerlas, pero puedes usar composer directamente, dar privilegios de directorios y un sin fin de cosas que por mucho que lo intentes con un red hat o su versión gratuita, aparte de múltiples comandos que has de conocer, te estas la tira.
> 
> Además no solo sirve para administrar webs, tiene una lista de aplicaciones bastante larga, muchas de ellas de pago y son las que usan las empresas.



Intenta activar mod_status en apache desde Plex para monitorizarlo con un Zabbix o un Nagios, por ejemplo. A pelo, un minuto. Hace poco intenté hacerlo en el Plex de un cliente y no me dió tiempo: me aburrí mucho antes de encontrar la puta opción entre un sinfín de opciones entre un sinfín de pestañas y le dije que no se podía.  

Si quieres montar un servidor de correo o web o dns o mysql en internet y sabes lo que haces, es mil veces mejor poner una debian a pelo en google o aws y hacerlo a mano. Si no sabes, no te queda otra que ir al Plex o cPanel, pinchar opciones cuyo nombre en la interfaz gráfica a veces no tienen nada que ver con que configuran por debajo y a ver si hay suerte y sale algo.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

La inscripción de camisetas no ayudó a los combatientes de las AFU

Los combatientes del grupo "*O* tve" se apoderaron de un bastión de las AFU en las afueras de Lysychansk. Al parecer, los combatientes ucranianos soñaban con enviar un buque de guerra ruso, pero algo salió mal. Algunos acabaron siendo hechos prisioneros, otros se escaparon y otros emprendieron ellos mismos un largo viaje.

"¿Muerte o cautiverio?" - es una pregunta a la que los Vsushniks todavía están tratando de encontrar una respuesta. No hay otras opciones cuando se encuentra
"*O* no hay otras opciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






Spoiler: + 18


----------



## alexforum (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De los creadores de "el rublo se va a hundirrrrrrrrrrr. Rusia sufriráááááá!!!", llega la nueva producción "el rublo se apreciaaaaaa. Rusia sufrirááááááá".
> 
> Pero como acertadamente indican en algunos comentarios, si tan horrible lo ve Rusia...es curioso que los tipos de interés sigan al 9,5%...en vez de ponerlos al 0% y a imprimir a lo locooooo.
> 
> ...



Perooooo no era un valor artificial?  jajajjaja se acabo ese relato ya?


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*Excelente objetivo para los kalibers: los combatientes de las AFU planean establecer un control físico directo sobre la Isla de la Serpiente*

Oleksiy Gromov, jefe adjunto de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ha anunciado la intención de establecer el control sobre la isla.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Erdoğan ha anunciado el precio de su acuerdo para permitir el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Además de los compromisos escritos de Suecia y Finlandia en una declaración conjunta para poner fin al apoyo sueco y finlandés a la organización Gulen y a las organizaciones kurdas, Suecia y Finlandia deben extraditar a Turquía a más de 70 kurdos afiliados al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán. Además, hoy Biden ha dicho que Estados Unidos debe suministrar a Turquía aviones F-16, tal y como exige Turquía (anteriormente Estados Unidos se negó a suministrarlos con el pretexto de que hasta que Turquía no renuncie al S-400, no recibirá los aviones de Estados Unidos). La extradición de Gulen y la retirada de las tropas estadounidenses de Rojava siguen siendo necesarias para estar plenamente contentos.
> 
> También se advierte a Suecia y Finlandia que si no cumplen con sus obligaciones el parlamento turco no apoyará la aprobación de estos países para el ingreso en la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Pues con Grecia tenía alguna cosa con las bases militares en las islas del Egeo y exigía a Grecia la desmilitarización. Lo que no sé es si está dentro de los acuerdos de entrada en la OTAN de los nórdicos:









Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com






Ankara considera que las islas griegas de Lesbos, Samos, Quíos e Icaria no pueden tener fortificaciones ni bases navales, ni contingentes militares importantes acorde al tratado de Lausana de 1923.

Además, las islas del Dodecaneos, situadas más al sur del Mar Egeo, deben quedar "desmilitarizadas", según lo establecido en el tratado de París de 1974.

Ayer mismo, Erdogan volvió a describir incluso las bases militares estadounidenses en territorio griego como una amenaza para Turquía, pese a que los tres países son miembros de la OTAN.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues con Grecia tenía alguna cosa con las bases militares en las islas del Egeo y exigía a Grecia la desmilitarización. Lo que no sé es si está dentro de los acuerdos de entrada en la OTAN de los nórdicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Erdogan es un hijo de puta, pero hay que reconocer que el cabrón es listo de cojones y que nadar a dos aguas se le da muy bien.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues con Grecia tenía alguna cosa con las bases militares en las islas del Egeo y exigía a Grecia la desmilitarización. Lo que no sé es si está dentro de los acuerdos de entrada en la OTAN de los nórdicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que tratado es ese de París de 1974? No me suena de nada. Y es rara la fecha, por esas fechas fue la guerra de Chipre.y esa invasión fue condenada por la ONU.


----------



## dabuti (30 Jun 2022)

¿Fuente?

Mis cojones coloraos.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y que tratado es ese de París de 1974? No me suena de nada. Y es rara la fecha, por esas fechas fue la guerra de Chipre.y esa invasión fue condenada por la ONU.



A mi no me mires, que yo solo copio con referencias de la fuente. Soy neófito en el tema.

Lo que si hago notar, porque no es la primera vez que lo leo, es que algunas bases militares estadounidenses de esa zona son un grano en el culo para el turco que vino a preguntar que para que sirven si no es contra Tuquía. Si se ha negociado algo con éso dentro o fuera de la entrada en la OTAN de los Bálticos yo no lo recuerdo.

Las bases las menciona EFE.


----------



## Cosmopolita (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Erdoğan ha anunciado el precio de su acuerdo para permitir el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Además de los compromisos escritos de Suecia y Finlandia en una declaración conjunta para poner fin al apoyo sueco y finlandés a la organización Gulen y a las organizaciones kurdas, Suecia y Finlandia deben extraditar a Turquía a más de 70 kurdos afiliados al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán. Además, hoy Biden ha dicho que Estados Unidos debe suministrar a Turquía aviones F-16, tal y como exige Turquía (anteriormente Estados Unidos se negó a suministrarlos con el pretexto de que hasta que Turquía no renuncie al S-400, no recibirá los aviones de Estados Unidos). La extradición de Gulen y la retirada de las tropas estadounidenses de Rojava siguen siendo necesarias para estar plenamente contentos.
> 
> También se advierte a Suecia y Finlandia que si no cumplen con sus obligaciones el parlamento turco no apoyará la aprobación de estos países para el ingreso en la OTAN.
> 
> ...



¿Pero no nos aseguraba Vd. qué Turquía iba a vetar a ambos países. Les dieron luz verde para la escalada en Siria.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Stephen Smith: "En 30 años habrá 150 millones de africanos en Europa"
> 
> 
> Stephen Smith (1956, Connecticut) es uno de los mayores expertos mundiales en África. Ha sido durante varios años corresponsal en África occidental y central de la agencia France P
> ...




Resumiendo :

Putin es miembro fundamental de las organizaciones supranacionales que dirigen el mundo y por lo tanto es ahí donde han diseñado tanto el coronavirus como esta guerra local que no es más que un detonante para lo que está por venir. 

Klaus Schwab, dueño del *Foro de Davos*: el hermético negocio familiar más influyente del mundo. Sin ser uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo y sin haber ocupado un cargo electo, el organizador del *Foro de Davos* marca la agenda global de países y empresas desde su fundación familiar en la que trabajan su mujer e hijos. 









Klaus Schwab, dueño del Foro de Davos: el hermético negocio familiar más influyente del mundo


El Foro Económico Mundial celebrado esta semana en Davos ha reunido a líderes políticos, presidentes de gobierno y a algunos de los empresarios más poderosos del mundo en un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## NS 4 (30 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por la misma razón de que hijos la élites de Kremlin en vez de ir a Sochi o Crimea, prefieren Costa Azul francesa, Italia o cualquier otro destino menos Rusia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Preferian...


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

Este es el payaso "serio" del circo...

Poroshenko compró 12 coches DAF 45.120 en Inglaterra con su propio dinero. NO, su hijo no luchará...


----------



## Peineto (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN ha dicho que no hay restricciones en el suministro de armas modernas occidentales a Ucrania "en relación con la transición de las AFU a los estándares de la OTAN", que la OTAN pretende facilitar.
> Al mismo tiempo, ya se afirma habitualmente que la OTAN está intentando con todas sus fuerzas evitar una confrontación militar directa con Rusia.
> Esto no es nada nuevo: la OTAN está decidida a continuar la guerra por poderes contra Rusia a manos de Ucrania, a la que la OTAN seguirá suministrando diversas armas.
> 
> ...



En breve la guerra a pedradas.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Intenta activar mod_status en apache desde Plex para monitorizarlo con un Zabbix o un Nagios, por ejemplo. A pelo, un minuto. Hace poco intenté hacerlo en el Plex de un cliente y no me dió tiempo: me aburrí mucho antes de encontrar la puta opción entre un sinfín de opciones entre un sinfín de pestañas y le dije que no se podía.
> 
> Si quieres montar un servidor de correo o web o dns o mysql en internet y sabes lo que haces, es mil veces mejor poner una debian a pelo en google o aws y hacerlo a mano. Si no sabes, no te queda otra que ir al Plex o cPanel, pinchar opciones cuyo nombre en la interfaz gráfica a veces no tienen nada que ver con que configuran por debajo y a ver si hay suerte y sale algo.





Spoiler: Plesk mod_status






https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/213922425-How-to-enable-the-Apache-server-statistics-on-a-Plesk-server


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La nueva estrategia de la OTAN identifica siete amenazas o retos como prioritarios.
> 
> Amenaza №1- Rusia.* la Federación Rusa es la amenaza más significativa y directa para la seguridad de los Aliados y para la paz y la estabilidad en la zona euroatlántica. Rusia es también un ejemplo de la gravedad de la amenaza que suponen en principio los regímenes autoritarios para el mundo. No podemos considerar a la Federación Rusa como nuestro socio pero no será posible abandonar completamente los contactos con Rusia. La Alianza sigue en la línea de comunicación de emergencia con Rusia, incluida la comunicación en las crisis.
> 
> ...



Las conclusiones de la reunión satánica de Mandril, son el ultimatum de Lord Chelmsford a Cetshwayo.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Parece que los rusos empiezan a machacar Slavyansk con más bombardeos.

Se acerca la batalla decisiva por Kramatorsk. Agosto? Septiembre?. Depende de lo que tarden en avanzar desde Lysychansk. También está Bakhmut, enclave importantísimo que aún no controlan los rusos.


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.
> 
> Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.
> 
> Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.



La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.

Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.

Esta retirada para mí tiene sentido si

A) Odessa no será el siguiente objetivo.
B) Se buscará la paz tras la toma de todo el Dombass y Zaporiyia.

Y pienso eso porque viendo los esfuerzos que está realizando para tomarla, en uno de estos lo van a lograr y entonces sí que será una victoria ucraniana que les devolvería algo de la moral al ejército ucraniano. Además, es tontería perder energía en defender una isla si no vas a atacar Odessa en los próximos meses.

De esta manera le quitas una victoria de moral real, aunque algunos ya lo estén vendiendo como la conquista de París por las tropas alemanas. Y si fuera necesario, los rusos ya han probado en sus propias carnes lo fácil que es tomar dicha isla si de verdad ponen empeño, por lo que se podría reconquistar llegado el caso.

Ahora bien, dicho lo anterior, si tras la toma del Dombass y Zaporiyia, eel objetivo es Odessa, entonces sí pienso que ha sido un error abandonarla.

P.D: Tomar Odessa tiene una particularidad y es que con la mitad de tropas podrías cercarla porque la otra mitad de la ciudad estaría cercada por la flota, por lo que te ahorras tener que cercarla al 100% por tierra.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.
> 
> Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.
> 
> ...



A Odessa yo tampoco la veo en manos rusas la verdad. Sería ampliar aún más el frente. Un frente muy extenso que no sé ni como lo están manteniendo los rusos de forma tan sólida, y sin grande contraofensivas ucranianas. Supongo que porque los ukros solo tienen armamento defensivo.


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Spoiler: Plesk mod_status
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer .... más a mi favor ..... al final tienes que conectarte por SSH y editar los ficheros a pelo ....   Así que no encontraba la opción ....


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*Sobre las declaraciones de Biden.*

1. *Rusia es la única culpable de todos los males económicos de Estados Unidos.* El gobierno de Biden sigue manteniéndose firme a pesar de las crecientes críticas a esta postura dentro de EE.UU. y de la caída de las calificaciones antes de las elecciones de mitad de mandato. No pueden retroceder en esta línea, ya que significaría admitir que la administración ha fracasado totalmente en el frente económico, por lo que corearán "Putin es el culpable de la inflación y el aumento de los precios de los alimentos, la gasolina y el gas", al igual que han coreado anteriormente "Putin hackeó las elecciones de Estados Unidos y Trump es un agente del Kremlin". Dicho esto, no se espera ninguna mejora: los residentes en Estados Unidos, según Biden, "deben pagar el precio que sea necesario".
Veremos los frutos de esta línea de información en otoño.

2. *Estados Unidos y sus satélites seguirán suministrando armas a Ucrania.*
Francamente, esto no es una novedad. Los antiguos suministros se van agotando poco a poco, por lo que se necesitan nuevos suministros. Obviamente, su nomenclatura se ampliará: se hará hincapié en la artillería, los MLRS y los SAM de corto y medio alcance.
Todo esto es un recordatorio innecesario de que en Ucrania estamos en guerra con EE.UU. y la OTAN, por si alguien pensaba que esto era una "guerra con Ucrania". Ucrania es simplemente una herramienta de la política estadounidense aquí. La misma herramienta con la que esperan actuar en la próxima guerra por Taiwán, donde el gobierno títere se encamina de forma demostrable a un enfrentamiento militar con la RPC.

3. *Entregas de F-16 a Turquía.*
En este caso, el gobierno de Biden hizo una grave concesión a Erdogan en aras de la presión sobre Rusia, al retirar una de las exigencias clave para que Erdogan renunciara al uso de los S-400 bajo la amenaza de cortar el suministro de armas de Estados Unidos. Es de nuevo una demostración del debilitamiento de la influencia de Estados Unidos cuando un soberano formal se ve obligado a hacer concesiones a sus vasallos para conseguir lo que quiere. Los días de control directivo del mundo han quedado atrás.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A mi no me mires, que yo solo copio con referencias de la fuente. Soy neófito en el tema.
> 
> Lo que si hago notar, porque no es la primera vez que lo leo, es que algunas bases militares estadounidenses de esa zona son un grano en el culo para el turco que vino a preguntar que para que sirven si no es contra Tuquía. Si se ha negociado algo con éso dentro o fuera de la entrada en la OTAN de los Bálticos yo no lo recuerdo.
> 
> Las bases las menciona EFE.



En Lesbos, Samos y Quíos sólo hay aeropuertos y pequeños, como en Rodas. Al menos en cuanto a bases aereas operativas Grecia creo que cumple. Otra cosa es que esos aeropuertos se puedan usar en caso de guerra o que tenga patrulleras o algún continente militar, algo lógico porque Turquía inunda esas islas con sus reservas de musulmanes-basura (como a tal los tratan) cuando le conviene y algo hay que tener. pero vamos, en el Dodecaneso tampoco hay bases aereas. El turco anuncia lo que desea conquistar.

Eso sí, es curioso pero en el Dodecaneso quien anda incrementando presencia son los EEUU,.quieren hacer una base aérea en Karpathos y poner Helicópteros en Kalymnos. Los griegos, seguramente por prudencia, tienen sus bases aereas más retiradas. Y una base naval nueva en Syros, hay hambre de Egeo en el Pentágono. 

Como es dudoso que en Washington se preocupen mucho por Grecia, todo ese plan de militarizar el Egeo obedece a un plan para cerrarle el mar totalmente a Rusia en un futuro, o bien a Turquía si se aparta mucho del camino recto.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ummmm, y ahora los kurdos ¿con quien se van a aliar?¿Alguien les pude ofrecer algo? Porque los abocan a la extinción y chaqueteros son un rato largo.



El gobierno sueco ha dicho que no extraditara a ningun kurdo con nacionalidad sueca.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.
> 
> Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.
> 
> ...



Si hay próximos objetivos solo pueden ser a medio plazo Nicolaiv o Kramatorst, también pueden ser algunas ciudades de norte pro-rusas, a corto plazo conquistar todas las bases que usan los ucranianos para bombardear Donetsk, para Odessa aun queda recorrido.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Jun 2022)

A Burbuja se viene llorao. Parece que su paraonia incel le nubla las meninges. No es cuestión de empoderadas, es cuestión de dinero, los han comprado a todos. En los Mass Mierda ya se reconoce abiertamente que Ken será el próximo secretario general de la OTAN


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El Erdogan es un hijo de puta, pero hay que reconocer que el cabrón es listo de cojones y que nadar a dos aguas se le da muy bien.



Esto me suena a lo de "fulanito es un hijodeputa, pero es nuestro hijodeputa", que lo único que deja claro es que el verdadero hijodeputa es el que pronuncia la frase, y no el "fulanito" de turno.

No, no es Erdogan el verdadero hijodeputa.

Y en cuanto a lo de ser listo de cojones, hábil nadando entre dos aguas, pues sólo faltaba, es lo mínimo exigible a un dirigente de talla.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gobierno sueco ha dicho que no extraditara a ningun kurdo con nacionalidad sueca.



Sería caer muy bajo vender a tus ciudadanos a un asesino extranjero. Sánchez lo haría sin dudar.


----------



## dabuti (30 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Este es el payaso "serio" del circo...
> 
> Poroshenko compró 12 coches DAF 45.120 en Inglaterra con su propio dinero. NO, su hijo no luchará...



¿"Su propio dinero" es el que ha robado a Ucros y prorrusos?

Amos, no jodas.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.
> 
> Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.
> 
> ...



La isla de las Serpientes para mi que no entiendo ni papa de guerras es cuando entraron en conflicto y con las armas de entonces si veían dentro de lo posible entrar en Odessa en poco tiempo. Los misiles ukros no la alcanzaban ¿ahora es así?

La Isla de las Serpientes no tiene sentido si, les han preparado una trampa a los ukros, está muriendo soldados ahora o se prevé que van a morir militares para defenderla. Cuando vayas a tomar Odessa, que si quieren pueden hacerlo igualmente, ya la retomarán.

En realidad es un objetivo estático conocido. Todo el que esté ahí está a tiro de misil en un radio enano y conocido. Si hay misil con radio de alcance, ya está muerto, si vas a tardar un tiempo en usar sus virtudes no merece la pena. Cuando la vayan a tomar ¿han dicho que no van a atacar? Porque la isla de las serpientes ¿no está a tiro de los barcos y/o aviones rusos?


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Esto me suena a lo de "fulanito es un hijodeputa, pero es nuestro hijodeputa", que lo único que deja claro es que el verdadero hijodeputa es el que pronuncia la frase, y no el "fulanito" de turno.
> 
> No, no es Erdogan el verdadero hijodeputa.
> 
> Y en cuanto a lo de ser listo de cojones, hábil nadando entre dos aguas, pues sólo faltaba, es lo mínimo exigible a un dirigente de talla.



Hombre, si te parece que no es un hijo de puta después de haber masacrado a los Kurdos, haber tirado un avión Ruso, haber declarado la guerra a los Sirios, haber mandado tropas a Libia, haberse enfrentado con Grecia, Francia, etc. Pues nada, será que es buena gente.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.
> 
> Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.
> 
> ...



Independientemente de que Rusia vaya o no por Odessa, tener esa isla bajo control y que forme parte de un territorio ruso (o ucraniano) en el futuro, y bajo un reconocimiento en un tratado de paz definitivo (o un alto el fuego al modo coreano) otorga un derecho a aguas jurisdiccionales, y un control militar de ese espacio, navegación, etc, con una ventaja evidente.


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si hay próximos objetivos solo pueden ser a medio plazo Nicolaiv o Kramatorst, también pueden ser algunas ciudades de norte pro-rusas, a corto plazo conquistar todas las bases que usan los ucranianos para bombardear Donetsk, para Odessa aun queda recorrido.



A ver, Kramatorsk no es un objetivo porque es el Dombas, se sobreentiende que será conquistada. De hecho, llevo diciendo desde hace meses que será la madre de todas las batallas y en la que se decidirá la guerra. A todas mis amistades le digo que cuando empiecen a escuchar "Kramatrorsk" la guerra podría estar cerca de terminar, pero que mientras se hable de otras ciudades, quedará guerra para rato. 

Yo no veo Mikolaiv como obetivo porque si te fijas casi desde el primer minuto tomaron la totalidad de la región de Jerson, y sin embargo, se pararon ahí, en la frontera. Si MiKolaiv fuera un objetivo habría ido avanzando poquito a poco. Allí solo hay duelo de artilleria para debilitar a las fuerzas de Ucrania y así defender Jerson, que es el objetivo.

Para mi el siguiente objetivo, tras la total conquista de Jerson, Dombas y Zaporiyia o es Jarkov o es Odessa o es la Paz. No hay otro, en mi opinión.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hombre, si te parece que no es un hijo de puta después de haber masacrado a los Kurdos, haber tirado un avión Ruso, haber declarado la guerra a los Sirios, haber mandado tropas a Libia, haberse enfrentado con Grecia, Francia, etc. Pues nada, será que es buena gente.



Erdogan tapó el busto de Mustafá Kemal y se convirtio en Enver Pasha.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Independientemente de que Rusia vaya o no por Odessa, tener esa isla bajo control y que forme parte de un territorio ruso (o ucraniano) en el futuro, y bajo un reconocimiento en un tratado de paz definitivo (o un alto el fuego al modo coreano) otorga un derecho a aguas jurisdiccionales, y un control militar de ese espacio, navegación, etc, con una ventaja evidente.



Mi sensación es que esa isla es muy complicada de defender y yo creo que la misma se va a convertir en una picadora de carne Ucra en cuanto los rusos empiecen a "Kalibrarla" cada poco tiempo.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Independientemente de que Rusia vaya o no por Odessa, tener esa isla bajo control y que forme parte de un territorio ruso (o ucraniano) en el futuro, y bajo un reconocimiento en un tratado de paz definitivo (o un alto el fuego al modo coreano) otorga un derecho a aguas jurisdiccionales, y un control militar de ese espacio, navegación, etc, con una ventaja evidente.



Cierto. O la cogen o la borran del mapa a superbombazos, pero es importante para el control del mar. Uk tiene esta piedra de mierda que le genera un crecimiento de su ZEE


----------



## arsenchik (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> La isla de las serpientes solo tiene la función de baluarte defensivo adelantado para la defensa de Odessa frente a la flota rusa.
> 
> Yo siempre he mantenido desde el primer minuto que Odessa no estaba dentro de los planes de Putin, pero tantos intento de Ucrania de tomar dicha isla me estaba haciendo pensar que quizás estuviera equivocado y la CIA supiera que el siguiente objetivo sería Odessa y por eso la querían a toda costa.
> 
> ...



yo si que pienso que Odessa esta en los planes de Putin, en Odessa a los rusos esperan los que quemaron a aquella gente inocente. desde Moscu siempre prometieron castigarlos cueste lo que cueste. Asi que Odessa sera tomada, o por lo menos los rusos haran todo lo posible para conseguirlo


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> yo si que pienso que Odessa esta en los planes de Putin, en Odessa a los rusos esperan los que quemaron a aquella gente inocente. desde Moscu siempre prometieron castigarlos cueste lo que cueste. Asi que Odessa sera tomada, o por lo menos los rusos haran todo lo posible para conseguirlo



Pues como he dicho, si eso es así, será dentro de muuuuuchos meses y saldrá más barata reconquistarla o borrrarla del mapa que mantener, viendo los esfuerzos que hacen para conquistarla.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La otan no para de enviar armamento y cada vez mas moderno como los himars y todavia no ha enviado tanques modernos, sistemad antiaéreos, o aviones modernos y esta dispuesta a largar la guerra y destruir la totalidad del ejército ruso. Contra mas dure peor para rusia. Que ya empieza a sacar tanques del stock antiguo soviético. A rusia solo le queda la economía de guerra y movilizar a la población aunque eso no te garantize ganar y pueda provoquer un golpe de estado. Rusia ya ha perdido 800 tanques.



Que sí patatines que sí que ya se van a rendir...hoy no mañanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bartleby (30 Jun 2022)

Merece la pena dedicarle un par de minutos. De lo mejor que he leído.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Jun 2022)

Estos días todos los políticos de españistan deben de tener la lengua pegajosa a más no poder de tanto metérsela en el culo a los amos imperiales.
Es de auténtica vergüenza ajena el espectáculo que están dando.


----------



## clapham5 (30 Jun 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham ha estado de viaje y sufre jet lag . Viajar en el tiempo es ....ufff agotador 
El Gabor, el amigo hungaro del clapham , Premio Galileo de Astrofisica , termino la maquina del tiempo y necesitaba un copiloto 
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que viajarian al futuro , pero no ...el put%$#@o Gabor le llevo al 11 - S 
Al put&^%$#o 11 de Septiembre . Pero no al 11- S del 2001 , al 11 de Septiembre de 1683 
Y a donde fueron ,.. clapham ?  Pues a Viena .
El clapham aterrorizado , porque claro , elput^%$#o Leopoldo I de Habsburgo expulso al pueblo elegido en 1670 . Imaginate , si pillan al clapham 
El Gabor debia entregarle un Plan de Batalla al rey Leopoldo I de Habsburgo que le ayudaria a preparar la contraofensiva vs los otomanos 
Lo que no sabia el clapham era que irian al Palacio de Hofburg y conoceria al rey de Polonia Juan III en persona , invitado de honor ...
El Gabor le presento al clapham al Emperador Leopoldo I y luego se fueron ...a hablar en secreto a la Camara de Plata 
El clapham cree que hablaron de Espana ...Parte de la mision consistia en ayudar al Leopoldo I a conservar el trono de Espana ...
El Emperador estaba cabreado porque Luis XIV de Francia caso a su sobrina con Carlos II ...pobre Maria Luisa , despertar cada manana y ver la cara de Frankestein ...ojo , que Carlos II no era mala gente , de hecho fue un buen rey , pero el tipo era mas feo que el Fary 
El clapham convencio al Gabor de no interferir . Nah ...la put%$#a mariposa. 
El tatara tatara tara buelo del Gabor fue un aristocrata hungaro miembro de un clan masonico secreto , en fin ...quien lo diria 
Despues de hablar con el rey polaco el clapham ( obnubilado en su antipolaquismo ) vio la luz . 
El clapham estaba equivocado . Polonia y Lituania creen firmemente que Europa es cristiana gracias a ellos . 
Y que Europa esta en deuda con la Mancomunidad Polaco - Lituana ...
Creen sin la ayuda del rey Polaco Juan III Austria y de los lituanos ,( y del Gabor y del clapham ) los austriacos habria perdido en Kahlenberg contra el Imperio Otomano y Europa hoy seria turca .
Lo peor fue mentirle a SM Juan III sobre el futuro ...de la Republica de las Dos Naciones , pero no habia alternativa 
El rey estaba convencido de que derrotaria a los rusos si se atrevian a atacarles . Ay Jesus ...
Le pregunto al clapham por el general ruso Suvorov ...pero el clapham se mantuvo firme no dijo ni mu 
Traicionar a la madre Rossiya ? Nikagda ...
El clapham se sintio fatal . Polonia y Lituania salvaron a Europa de los turcos y luego el Suvorov les dio una paliza. No hay derecho hoyga
En fin , que los lituanos y los polacos seran cabrones otanistas y tal , pero joer Di-s se ha pasao ...tres pueblos con ellos 
El proximo viaje sera al 16 de Octubre de 1962 ...Ay Jesus


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que sí patatines que sí que ya se van a rendir...hoy no mañanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Yo no quiero que se rindan. Contra mas dure la guerra peor para rusia


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El presidente indonesio habría entregado a Putin una carta de Zelensky durante su visita a Moscú. El contenido de la carta no fue revelado. Pero apenas hay nada en él que pueda detener la guerra en Ucrania, ya que Zelensky es completamente no subjetivo en este asunto, y los Estados Unidos ya han dejado claro que no van a detener la guerra, al contrario, están demostrando por todos los medios que van a alimentarla durante el mayor tiempo posible con la esperanza de que Rusia se retire y puedan declarar la victoria.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo no quiero que se rindan. Contra mas dure la guerra peor para rusia



y mejor pa tu bolsillo onasis, no sois más tontos por falta de tiempo


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

*RESUMEN:
Militares ucranianos despotricando de Occidente y queriendo defender Lysychansk y Civiles Pro-rusos deseando que ganen los Rusos.*









Ukraine war: The last days of Lysychansk: Inside the city being smashed by the Russian military sledgehammer


Ukraine war: The last days of Lysychansk: Inside the city being smashed by the Russian military sledgehammer




news.sky.com





*Los-últimos-días-de-Lysychansk*
Por Alex Crawford, corresponsal especial

Los habitantes de Lysychansk se enfrentan a un aluvión de ataques rusos como nunca antes habían visto. 

Los proyectiles llueven sobre ellos con explosiones cada pocos minutos, a veces, y son terriblemente aleatorios y escandalosamente indiscriminados. Esta es una guerra sangrienta y destructiva, y el mazo ruso está golpeando esta ciudad estratégica en el Donbás, en el este de Ucrania.

La única advertencia para la gente podría ser un ruido sordo cuando se libera el arma mortal, seguido de un silbido aterrador cuando el proyectil grita por el aire.

*La ciudad está irreconocible*

Soldados y civiles están siendo heridos y asesinados -en ambos bandos- y Lysychansk ha cambiado para siempre en los últimos días, tal es la ferocidad de la embestida contra ella.

Es casi irreconocible de la ciudad que visitamos hace apenas unas semanas.

Varios centros de ayuda humanitaria han sido destruidos tras haber sido atacados repetidamente. Tan pronto como uno de ellos se instala, distribuyendo agua y alimentos a los residentes restantes, las explosiones comienzan de nuevo dejando a su paso cascos quemados.

La torre de televisión de la ciudad ha sido destruida. Los edificios administrativos han sido bombardeados y quemados. Todos los puentes de acceso a la ciudad han sido destruidos. Las casas, las tiendas, los hospitales y los centros de control están destrozados.

Un oficial de policía exhausto nos dijo que alrededor del 60% de la ciudad está destruida. Cuando los rusos finalmente tomen la ciudad, no quedará mucho en pie. 

La ciudad gemela de Severodonetsk, situada en el valle inferior, al otro lado del río Siverskyi Donets, ya está bajo control ruso tras lo que las autoridades ucranianas describieron como una "retirada táctica". Se cree que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas siguen operando dentro de la ciudad caída, dirigiendo los ataques de artillería contra los soldados rusos que han ocupado muchas de las casas abandonadas allí. Pero el gobernador de la provincia de Luhansk, Serhiy Haidai, afirma que gran parte de ella ha quedado reducida a escombros. 

Sin embargo, a pesar del aire de inevitabilidad, vimos a las tropas ucranianas dentro de Lysychansk armarse y prepararse para nuevas batallas contra sus enemigos.

Les vimos desfilar con un vehículo de transporte de personal armado ruso capturado, con la bandera ucraniana azul y amarilla ondeando en lo alto.

Y los civiles nos condujeron hasta un soldado ruso muerto cuyo cuerpo había sido dejado a un lado de la calle, según dicen, por las tropas ucranianas que lo arrojaron fuera del vehículo de transporte de personal capturado para que los residentes lo vieran.

Un agente de policía, ayudado por voluntarios, recogió las pertenencias del soldado muerto en una bolsa de plástico y dejó los uniformes, la gorra y las insignias rusas dispersas en un camino polvoriento cercano.

Nos dijeron que los pocos datos que podían reunir sobre él se registrarían para intentar identificarlo.

"Siguen siendo seres humanos", dijo el policía. "Por nuestra parte, haremos todo lo posible para devolver el cuerpo a sus familiares".

*La pérdida de Severodonetsk y la evidente posibilidad de que le siga Lysychansk es el mayor revés para los ucranianos desde que los rusos capturaron la ciudad de Mariupol y puede explicar por qué los ucranianos se esfuerzan en presentarla como una táctica militar y su "decisión".*

Es implacable y no perdona, y desde la caída de la ciudad industrial de Severodonetsk (el 24 de junio), su vecina Lysychansk ha sido el foco de un salvaje ataque de la maquinaria de guerra rusa.

Ahora parece dirigirse hacia lo inevitable: un bloqueo ruso seguido de su captura. 

El tiempo se agota para la última ciudad que queda bajo control ucraniano en la región de Luhansk del Donbás. Lo sorprendente es que no haya sucumbido ya a lo que parece ser un aplastamiento inevitable por parte de los atacantes rusos ante un incesante bombardeo de artillería y ataques aéreos.

*Seguramente será cuestión de días que las tropas rusas consigan rodearla, cortarla y hacerse con su control y propiedad.*

Vimos la lucha por sacar a los más vulnerables de la ciudad en una breve pausa en los combates. Fuimos testigos del bombardeo casi constante desde los cielos mientras los residentes se acobardaban en los sótanos o bajo los portales, rondando sus refugios. Vimos cómo las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraban, cambiaban de posición, agotadas pero desafiantes, y cómo otras se preparaban para entrar en combate en su lugar. 


Las tropas con las que hablamos a la salida de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk juraron que esta alteración del campo de batalla era sólo "temporal".

Pero no hay duda de que el éxodo militar ordenado de Severodonetsk ha dejado a Lisichansk vulnerable y expuesta. Aunque está mejor posicionada geográficamente para resistir una invasión desde el otro lado del río en el este, sus enemigos rusos también han estado avanzando desde el sur en un intento de bloquear la ciudad.

Sin embargo, ninguno de los soldados con los que hablamos consideró la salida de Severodonetsk como un "fracaso", a pesar de las declaraciones de las autoridades.

Gregori nos dijo:* "No nos rendiremos"*, mientras que Mykolia, de la 10ª Brigada, añadió: *"Estamos tristes, pero lucharemos para recuperarla. Sólo necesitamos armas".* 


Eugene, de 19 años, de la Guardia Nacional, ha pasado los últimos cuatro meses en Severodonetsk antes de trasladarse a Lysychansk.

Es lo suficientemente mayor para luchar -y casi morir- pero lo suficientemente joven para cuestionar las decisiones de sus superiores. *"Claro que es una pena porque se lo estamos dando todo... En Severodonetsk, nos aplastaron... pero desde Lysychansk, sólo estamos abandonando la zona... y creo que podemos aguantar un poco más"*.

Varios de los soldados estaban erizados de ira no disimulada por lo que perciben como la lentitud de sus aliados occidentales a la hora de proporcionarles armamento moderno, especialmente artillería de largo alcance, para intentar derrotar a los rusos.

En respuesta a mi pregunta sobre lo que quería decir a los líderes europeos reunidos en las cumbres del G7 y de la OTAN esta semana, Serhii, de la Defensa Territorial, no se anduvo con rodeos: *"Dígales que dejen de ser tan f*****g p*****s"*.


Hay un número notable de residentes que siguen dentro de Lysychansk, a pesar de la disminución de las probabilidades de resistir el bloqueo ruso y la creciente posibilidad de que las tropas ucranianas opten por otra retirada escalonada de aquí.

*Las autoridades estiman que podría haber hasta 15.000 personas todavía en la ciudad de una población original de unos 100.000 habitantes. La embestida diaria de los rusos, cada vez más intensa, ha hecho que se vacíe considerablemente.*

Pero a pesar de que no hay suministro de agua, ni electricidad, ni señal de móvil o Internet, la gente, incluso las familias con niños pequeños, se ha quedado atrás.

Es difícil calcular las cifras exactas, ya que la ciudad no funciona con normalidad desde hace cuatro meses. Y los resistentes pasan largas horas refugiándose en los sótanos.

Pero vimos a muchos que intentan ganarse la vida en medio del caos de esta zona de guerra. Vimos a los niños jugando en los refugios y a los padres haciendo cola para conseguir agua y comida.

Poco a poco, han visto cómo los rusos golpeaban y bombardeaban la vecina Severodonetsk, quizá sin llegar a creer que caería. Pero mantenerse firme frente a un ejército ruso con un apetito insaciable de muerte y destrucción significa aceptar que habrá innumerables muertos y heridos. 

Y Lysychansk está siendo atacada en dos frentes principales, con posibilidades cada vez menores de poder resistir esta brutal invasión rusa.

La refinería de petróleo, en el extremo occidental de la ciudad, está en llamas debido a los múltiples incendios y a los continuos y rápidos bombardeos. Nos adentramos en las densas nubes de humo y los negros vapores del petróleo en llamas y la sensación es la misma que la que me imagino al conducir hacia el corazón del Armagedón: entre vehículos del ejército destrozados y destrozados y a lo largo de una carretera alfombrada de metralla y trozos de escombros.

Dentro de un búnker oculto en la refinería de petróleo, que hemos acordado no revelar, encontramos a los soldados del 46º Batallón de la 24ª Brigada. Están en movimiento, desplazándose de esta posición a otra desde donde seguirán luchando. 

*Han sido atacados salvajemente y están amargamente decepcionados por haber perdido Severodonetsk.*

Esto ha hecho que su papel aquí, defendiendo Lysychansk, sea aún más importante y no quieren ceder ni un centímetro de territorio. Pero siguen sus órdenes y nos dicen de todos modos que están de acuerdo, aunque todo en ellos grita la reticencia a ceder terreno. *"Sí", nos dice uno, "fue la decisión correcta. Es mejor salvar vidas".*

Pero cada pedazo de su territorio que es tragado por los rusos duele... y sus enemigos están haciendo un progreso lento pero constante. El comandante del batallón nos dice: *"Vamos a salir, pero algunas otras unidades se quedarán".*

Insiste en que los soldados no van a dejar Lysychansk. *"Sólo queremos reagruparnos en una posición mejor"*, dice.

Las luces del interior del búnker se apagan y salimos del refugio mientras se apaga la última y los hombres llevan su equipo fuera a los vehículos que les esperan y se marchan a toda velocidad. 

En el centro de la ciudad, la vida -si se puede llamar así- es increíblemente miserable.

Los residentes tienen poco dinero y pocos bienes para comprar. Sobrevivir aquí significa correr el guante de los constantes bombardeos para encontrar agua y esperar que el centro de ayuda tenga paquetes de comida para repartir. Vemos a los residentes empujando sus bicicletas colina arriba cargados con botellas de agua que han llenado de un lago.

*"Estamos cansados de esta guerra", dice el único hombre en la orilla del lago dispuesto a hablar con nosotros. Percibimos un resentimiento hacia nosotros.*

*Este grupo nos culpa a nosotros, como occidentales, de lo que están viviendo y no se traga la historia de que esto es culpa de Rusia.*

Anton nos dice: "*Tenemos que caminar mucho para conseguir agua. Los rusos sólo quieren ayudarnos".

Nos dice que cree que son los ucranianos y el presidente Zelenskyy quienes empezaron esta guerra. Es una opinión en la que se muestra decididamente obstinado. *

Mientras seguimos a un cartero voluntario que reparte cajas de ayuda y paquetes de alimentos a los habitantes de los suburbios, *nos encontramos con opiniones similares de otras personas.*

Fedir nos muestra el búnker subterráneo escondido en su jardín. *"Cuando los bombardeos son demasiado fuertes, bajamos aquí", nos dice. Pero él también cree que sería mejor que los rusos tomaran el control aquí.

En esta zona existe un sentimiento separatista prorruso nada desdeñable, que el Kremlin está muy interesado en explotar y fomentar. *

Pasamos la noche en un sótano de varias habitaciones en el centro de la ciudad con el estricto acuerdo de no filmar a ninguno de nuestros compañeros de sueño. Hay docenas de personas aquí y entre ellas hay familias, algunas con niños muy pequeños.

Pero incluso bajo tierra podemos oír el ruido sordo pero constante de la guerra, ya que los dos enemigos siguen luchando por encima de nosotros durante la noche.

El coro de la mañana es el crujido repetitivo, el silbido, el ruido sordo de los bombardeos y el trueno furioso de los cohetes que se disparan en respuesta, todo ello acompañado por los aullidos de los perros.

Vemos cómo una mujer camina tranquilamente hacia un vertedero para depositar su basura mientras otro proyectil silba sobre su cabeza para golpear una docena de segundos después, indicando que ha aterrizado cerca. No muestra ningún miedo evidente. Es una insensibilidad asombrosa ante estos sonidos aterradores y potencialmente mortales que se produce tras meses de resistencia. 

Los incendios en el centro de la ciudad son constantes y los bloques de viviendas son bombardeados a diario. Encontramos a Ihor, de 70 años, mirando el gran bloque de apartamentos donde todavía vive.

Nos cuenta que la explosión que arrasó su edificio se produjo a las seis de la tarde de la noche anterior, pero que hasta la medianoche, cuando apagó su vela para intentar dormir, no se dio cuenta de que el piso de arriba y su techo estaban en llamas. Perdió a su mujer por una corta enfermedad poco después de que comenzara la invasión y ahora se enfrenta solo a este horror. 

Sin embargo, a pesar de que los dos pisos por encima de él se han quemado y siguen ardiendo tras el ataque ruso, no se atreve a aceptar que su casa ya no es habitable. 

"*¿Sigues viviendo aquí?"*, le preguntamos incrédulos. *"Sí, sí, por supuesto",* responde como si fuera la reacción más natural y obvia al hecho de que su bloque de apartamentos haya sido arrasado por el humo y las llamas.

*"¿Dónde puedo ir? Mi pierna no está bien. ¿Dónde puedo ir? No tengo ningún sitio..."* Su voz se va apagando mientras mira el bloque aún en llamas.

Su empeño en rociar agua para rebajar el calor no parece suficiente para detener la marcha del fuego hacia su propio piso. No puede soportar el dolor de dejar lo que es suyo, su casa, sus pertenencias, todo lo que ha conocido. Se parece mucho al resto de Lysychansk: gente y tropas por igual.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Eliminado Teniente Coronel (o Coronel, si se le arranca una estrella de los tirantes) de las AFU cerca de Aleksandrovka (dirección Mykolaiv).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler: + 18


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y mejor pa tu bolsillo onasis, no sois más tontos por falta de tiempo



Si hay aguantar 2 años para ver a Rusia perdiendo tanques cada dia se aguanta. Y putin sufriendo un golpe de estado. Es la mejor oportunidad que tiene occidente de debilitar a rusia y ganar tranquilidad para las proximas decadas. Rusia no volverá a ser un actor importante en los próximos 20 años. Ucrania debe ser su Vietnam


----------



## dabuti (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## crocodile (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez más claro que Putin busca un acuerdo. Espero que no haga los mismo con Jerson cualquier noche. Sigue sin poner sobre la mesa ningun plan politico, lo que le permitira decir hemos acabado sin contradecirse.
> 
> Ve a perder otra oportunidad y los anglso aprenden de los errores.



Putiniano ya la cago bien en 2014 no entrando cuando los nazis apenas tenían ejército, de hecho sólo las republicas iban apalizándolos y no sólo no entró si no que los paro con Minsk que ya dijimos lo que han reconocido los mismos ukros que les ha servido para rearmar durante 8 años e implantar la rusofobia en Ucrania.
No descarto que Kherson al final vuelva a Ucrania, como dices no hay plan politico y Putiniano se pondrá a pastelesr, parece que no aprende, si sigue así los satánicos volverán a engañarle. No aprende.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

La policía ucraniana denuncia la propaganda ucraniana sobre la "bárbara destrucción de una escuela en Kharkiv". Una de las fotos muestra cajas de munición en el edificio destruido, que fueron almacenadas "pacíficamente" por el Volkssturm en una escuela "pacífica".

Esta falsedad se trata con más detalle aquí t.me/turan_express/5722.
En este caso, la policía ucraniana ha emprendido el camino de la denuncia de los falsos ucranianos. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

El cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la DNR informa de la captura de la aldea de Sidorovo al norte de Sloviansk (todavía no hay fotos/vídeos de allí). Si Sidorovo ha sido efectivamente capturado, sólo el pueblo de Mayaki separa nuestras fuerzas de Sloviansk en esta dirección.

En cuanto a Bogorodichnoye, el Estado Mayor de las AFU afirma que siguen defendiendo en el pueblo y que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas aún no pueden desalojar completamente a las AFU de allí.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Erdogan pide "intensificar" esfuerzos para acabar con guerra en Ucrania.*
El presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Edogan*, pidió este jueves en Madrid "intensificar" los esfuerzos en favor de un alto el fuego duradero en Ucrania, invadida por Rusia.

"Tenemos que intensificar los esfuerzos diplomáticos en favor de un alto el fuego duradero en Ucrania. Para Turquía, *no habrá perdedores con la paz*", dijo en conferencia de prensa, al término de la cumbre de la OTAN.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Imágenes del intenso fuego tras los recientes ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura de defensa de Ucrania en Mykolaiv









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Epicii (30 Jun 2022)

Justamente por eso Putin es el mejor de los políticos rusos, provocar una guerra con la OTAN seria sencillo, pero el mundo y Rusia serian destruidos...
En cambio Rusia puede tomar Ucrania, sin provocar una guerra con la Otan...y eso lo puede hacer un "moderado" como Putin.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Todo el personal militar que ha estado operando en la zona del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte desde el 24 de febrero de 2022, así como los especialistas civiles que han estado operando en los intereses del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte desde la misma fecha, se consideran ahora oficialmente combatientes. La Duma aprobó una decisión en este sentido.

Con qué beneficios pueden contar los veteranos de operaciones militares:

Según el artículo 16 (1) de la ley, los veteranos de combate tienen derecho a las siguientes prestaciones:

1) mantenimiento del servicio en las instituciones médicas a las que estaban adscritos durante su empleo antes de la jubilación, así como atención médica prioritaria en el marco de los programas de garantías estatales para la prestación de atención médica gratuita a los ciudadanos rusos en las instituciones médicas federales y municipales;

2) prestaciones de jubilación;

3) provisión de viviendas financiadas por el Estado para los veteranos registrados como necesitados de una mejor vivienda antes del 1 de enero de 2005;

4) Pago de la vivienda al 50%;

5) Ventaja en la instalación de un teléfono plano;

6) privilegios para la afiliación a cooperativas de vivienda, cooperativas de garaje, cooperativas de horticultura, de huerta y de dacha;

7) prestaciones en el suministro de prótesis (excepto prótesis dentales) y dispositivos protésicos y ortopédicos;

8) vacaciones anuales en el momento que se considere oportuno y permiso sin sueldo de hasta 35 días naturales al año (hasta 60 días naturales para los veteranos de guerra discapacitados)

9) uso prioritario de todo tipo de servicios de comunicación, instituciones culturales, educativas y deportivas, compra prioritaria de billetes de viaje

10) formación en el puesto de trabajo a cargo del empresario para cursos de reciclaje y perfeccionamiento

11) la admisión no competitiva en centros educativos públicos y el pago de becas especiales

12) Entrega prioritaria de vales a sanatorios y balnearios en presencia de indicaciones médicas.

Una decisión correcta.
Ahora esperamos las decisiones previamente anunciadas sobre el reconocimiento de los defensores del DNR y el LNR como veteranos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Epicii (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.
> 
> Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.
> 
> Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.



Es una piedra indefendible, veremos ahora como los misiles rusos machacan a los ucranianos que se colocan alli...


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues como he dicho, si eso es así, será dentro de muuuuuchos meses y saldrá más barata reconquistarla o borrrarla del mapa que mantener, viendo los esfuerzos que hacen para conquistarla.



Odessa es clave en este conflicto. Los ukros no deben quedar con salida al mar. Si los rusos les dejan Odessa, al otro día los otaneros le arman una flota comparable a la rusa.


----------



## pgas (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Parlamento turco no considerará la aprobación de las solicitudes de ingreso en la OTAN de Suecia y Finlandia si no cumplen sus compromisos - Erdogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cerdogan va a ser el comodín de estos papanatas

un analista ruso dice que la ampliación es un marrón para la OTAN, porque entre Suecia y Finlandia solo aportan el equivalente a una división acorazada usana y que la logística para defender Finlandia de una agresión rusa es una pesadilla porque tendría que ir todo en avión


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

pgas dijo:


> cerdogan va a ser el comodín de estos papanatas
> 
> un analista ruso dice que la ampliación es un marrón para la OTAN, porque entre Suecia y Finlandia solo aportan el equivalente a una división acorazada usana y que la logística para defender Finlandia de una agresión rusa es una pesadilla porque tendría que ir todo en avión



Claro. Finlandia esta totalmente incomunicada por tierra en realidad. Porque si desconectan de Rusia les quedan algunos caminos de cabras demasiado al Norte que llegan a zonas vacías de Suecia. Hace años había un proyecto de túnel de Helsinki a Tallinn, pero como no existe, es cierto que a Finlandia en una guerra sólo se la puede abastecer por vía aérea.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Jun 2022)

Hoy en la comida de pollas de Ferreras a la putita traidora ucra se le ha escapado un detalle interesante: "Mi hermano está en el Donbass en la zona rusa, quisiera salir de allí, pero el gobierno ucraniano ha dicho que los que no se hayan ido ya, son considerados colaboracionistas". La cagada ha pasado desapercibida.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Jun 2022)

Si la OTAN no existiera, la guerra de Ucrania jamás se habría producido. Europa tendría una política de defensa común y oncertada y, bajo los auspicios de Francia y Alemania, se habrían cumplido los acuerdos de Minsk, que siempre fueron rechazados por EEUU. Ello no exime de responsabilidad a Rusia ni, por supuesto, justifica la invasión de Ucrania, que constituye una flagrante violación del Derecho Internacional y merece una condena sin paliativos. Pero no es posible ignorar que el despliegue militar de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia elevó la tensión hasta hacerla insoportable, y que, en ese contexto, la posible incorporación de Ucrania a la Alianza Atlántica provocó una ruptura violenta entre ambos países. Numerosos analistas lo venían advirtiendo desde hace tiempo, y recientemente lo han reconocido personalidades de distinto signo como Javier Solana y el Papa Francisco. Sin embargo, las advertencias no fueron escuchadas, y ahora los ciudadanos están pagando las consecuencias de una estrategia arrogante y suicida, al menos desde el punto de vista europeo.

El pasado 5 de marzo expuse mi posición en un artículo titulado "La paz no tiene alternativa", subrayando la necesidad de un acuerdo diplomático que evitase una escalada bélica de consecuencias impredecibles a partir del reconocimiento de los intereses en conflicto: la neutralidad de Ucrania y el respeto a la soberanía del país agredido. La iniciativa de la UE podía haber sido decisiva, pero el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, cerró la puerta a cualquier posibilidad de negociación afirmando que la guerra debía "decidirse en el campo de batalla". El resto es historia, y la historia está dando la razón a quienes, como Jean-Luc Mélenchon, defienden la vía diplomática y la autonomía de la política exterior europea frente a la tutela del poder norteamericano. Mientras los efectos de la guerra son inocultables en todos los ámbitos, EEUU y la UE fracasan de manera estrepitosa en sus relaciones con las diferentes regiones estratégicas del mundo, desde Asia a África, pasando por América Latina. El nuevo mundo multipolar, basado en gigantescas fuerzas económicas, políticas, y, hay que decirlo, militares, se aviene mal con viejos esquemas de la Guerra Fría que ya no interesan a nadie.


¿Cuáles son los dividendos de la guerra? Todavía es pronto para hacer un balance, pero es evidente que el conflicto ha desencadenado, y en algunos casos acelerado, tendencias que auguran un panorama sombrío para las economías europeas. La inflación bate récords históricos y coloca en una posición muy delicada a los sectores populares, sobre todo a los trabajadores y a los pensionistas. Las contradicciones sociales se agudizarán en los próximos meses y me temo que el conflicto será inevitable. El BCE ha anunciado una fuerte subida de los tipos de interés para frenar la inflación, lo que podría acarrear graves consecuencias para el endeudamiento privado y público, significativamente incrementado en muchos países a causa de la pandemia. No pueden descartarse episodios de insolvencia de grandes actores privados e incluso de Estados. De hecho, el pasado 15 de junio el consejo de gobierno del BCE tuvo que reunirse de urgencia para analizar la situación de los países del sur de Europa, que vieron sensiblemente incrementada la prima de riesgo tras el anuncio de la subida de tipos.

Y aún hay más: la exclusión de Rusia de las cadenas de suministro está exacerbando la escasez de materias primas y de productos de todo tipo, y ha disparado el precio de la energía; la recesión económica se da prácticamente por descontada, y todo apunta a que la caída va a ser significativa. La lucha por los recursos se está intensificando, y asistimos a una profunda redefinición del mapa energético que implicará una grave merma en la autonomía energética europea y una mayor subordinación a los intereses de EEUU, que está a punto de convertirse en el principal exportador mundial de gas natural licuado. Por último, pero no por ello menos importante, un reciente informe de la ONU advertía de un inminente "huracán de hambrunas" en varias regiones del mundo, con especial incidencia en África y Oriente Medio. Podríamos seguir, pero no vale la pena. Llegados a este punto, cabría preguntarse si los partidarios de resolver el conflicto "en el campo de batalla" también asumen las consecuencias de una guerra larga y devastadora.

Ahora bien, los dividendos de la guerra no se agotan en sus efectos económicos y comerciales. La militarización de las relaciones internacionales está provocando un grave deterioro de las libertades públicas que no puede ser ignorado. La UE ha prohibido medios de comunicación en territorio europeo sin ninguna base legal para hacerlo; la censura y el señalamiento público se han normalizado en las redes sociales; y la disidencia ha sido sistemáticamente silenciada en los grandes medios, incluyendo militares, periodistas e intelectuales críticos. La rusofobia, una vieja enfermedad de la cultura europea, ha penetrado profundamente en la sociedad y se ha extendido al mundo de la cultura, donde se está produciendo una auténtica caza de brujas que evoca los momentos más oscuros del siglo XX. Como advirtiera Alexis de Tocqueville en _La democracia en América_, la guerra y el militarismo tienen como correlato necesario el deterioro del pluralismo político y la limitación de los derechos ciudadanos en el interior de los países, inmersos en una espiral de la que resulta muy difícil escapar.

Parafraseando a Pasolini, podríamos decir que se está produciendo una ruptura del discurso público entre el palacio y la calle. Está volviendo a ocurrir en España. Dentro del palacio, la clase política, los grandes medios y los sectores empresariales exigen sacrificios a la población para afrontar la situación económica que ha provocado la guerra. Fuera está la gente humilde, castigada por la inflación y temerosa de un futuro incierto que, cada vez más, se percibe como una sombra amenazadora. En medio, una densa niebla que expulsa de la vida pública cualquier cuestionamiento de la política militar de EEUU. La única forma de vencer el miedo es construir un discurso que anude en el mismo plano la guerra, la crisis económico-social y el deterioro democrático que se está produciendo ante nuestros ojos. Entretanto, la carrera de armamentos se acelera y el riesgo de escalada bélica se incrementa cada día. La OTAN no es una organización al servicio de la paz mundial, sino un instrumento en manos de EEUU para defender su hegemonía frente a cualquier desafío. Si la OTAN no existiera, la autonomía estratégica europea sería una realidad tangible y estaríamos más cerca de un acuerdo para garantizar la paz y la seguridad en Europa.









Si la OTAN no existiera...


Artículo de Héctor Illueca




blogs.publico.es


----------



## ATDTn (30 Jun 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Independientemente de que Rusia vaya o no por Odessa, tener esa isla bajo control y que forme parte de un territorio ruso (o ucraniano) en el futuro, y bajo un reconocimiento en un tratado de paz definitivo (o un alto el fuego al modo coreano) otorga un derecho a aguas jurisdiccionales, y un control militar de ese espacio, navegación, etc, con una ventaja evidente.



Así es.
La isla en sí no vale una mierda.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Sobre los combates al norte de Sloviansk

Estuve varias veces en Sidorovo, Mayaki y Slavyansk antes de la guerra, aquí hay un pequeño análisis

1. En 1943, el Ejército Rojo ya libraba intensos combates en el frente de Mius en estas zonas. Los alemanes, como ahora los ucranianos, ocupan las alturas dominantes a lo largo de la ruta Sidorovo-Mayaki-Slaviansk. En algunos lugares, la ruta en general discurre por ambos lados de las alturas, llegando a alcanzar los 20 metros de altura.

2. Al igual que en 1943, no hay espacio para que los grupos acorazados puedan maniobrar. Al este de la ruta Sidorovo-Mayaki-Slaviansk corre el río Severskyi Donets, y al oeste hay un denso bosque (silvicultura de Mayak).

En otoño de 2014, los habitantes de Sidorovo nos llamaron y nos dijeron que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaban sembrando minas en todos los campos y cultivos. Por lo tanto, a las fuerzas aliadas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de la DNR y la LNR les queda una opción: penetrar en la defensa ucraniana a lo largo de la ruta. Todo esto lleva su tiempo.

Pero no tengo ninguna duda de que pronto volveremos a Sloviansk, como se prometió en 2014.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El-Mano (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente indonesio habría entregado a Putin una carta de Zelensky durante su visita a Moscú. El contenido de la carta no fue revelado. Pero apenas hay nada en él que pueda detener la guerra en Ucrania, ya que Zelensky es completamente no subjetivo en este asunto, y los Estados Unidos ya han dejado claro que no van a detener la guerra, al contrario, están demostrando por todos los medios que van a alimentarla durante el mayor tiempo posible con la esperanza de que Rusia se retire y puedan declarar la victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La versión de intel slava.

Se informa que el presidente de Indonesia, durante una visita a Moscú, le entregó a Putin una carta de Zelensky. El contenido de la carta no fue revelado. Pero es poco probable que haya algo allí que pueda detener la guerra en Ucrania, ya que Zelensky es completamente no subjetivo en este asunto, y Estados Unidos ya ha dejado en claro que no van a detener la guerra, al contrario. , demuestran de todas las formas posibles


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Regresó del cautiverio ucraniano.
Habla de las condiciones en las que se encontraban nuestros prisioneros.

Lo importante es que, a diferencia de muchos otros intercambios, esta vez al menos empezaron a mostrar a los intercambiados, ya que antes los intercambios eran impersonales y las personas permanecían ocultas tras las estadísticas y las historias de tortura en las cárceles ucranianas. Este es el cambio correcto cuando se trata de la cobertura del proceso. Si hubiera sido así desde el principio, no habrían surgido muchas preguntas en torno a los intercambios.

Y sobre el pueblo de Donetsk.
De nuestros 144 prisioneros de guerra intercambiados en Zaporizhzhya, 47 son ciudadanos de la DNR capturados durante las operaciones de combate, tanto cuadros como reclutas llamados a la movilización. Algunos de ellos volverán al servicio después del tratamiento y la rehabilitación.

PS. Pushylin dijo hoy que el juicio de los criminales de guerra de Azov en Mariupol es inevitable. El intercambio en Zaporizhzhya no le afectará.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La isla de las Serpientes es un despilfarro de hombres y material en estos momentos, cuando quieran la retoman, mantener ahí una guarnición más sistemas anti-misiles no conduce a nada.
> 
> Personalmente me he estado preguntando por que carajo querían esa isla desde el principio, Odessa no la van a tomar aun, eso si quieren conquistarla y si lo hacen lo harán por tierra y a base de escaramuzas, ahora ataco por ahí, ahora por allá, hasta desgastarlos.
> 
> Esa isla serviría en caso de desembarco como punto de apoyo, no se da el caso y aparte así los barcos que tienen retenidos los ucranianos como escudo pueden salir pues ya no hay escusa por parte ucraniana, si los ucranianos montan sistemas de misiles en la isla los rusos lo tienen fácil para barrerlos.



Recuerdo haber leído en este foro, que Rusia temía que desde esa isla lanzasen ataques contra Crimea. Al parecer desde ahí con determinadas armas sí alcanzan. No sé si esto será cierto, pero eso leí.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Gazprom ha perdido valor porque el gobierno ruso (que es el principal accionista) ha decidido no dar dividendos.


Government of Russia11 891 205 04550,2%*The Vanguard Group, Inc. (EEUU)*310 495 0151,31%Norges Bank Investment Management (Noruega)202 744 2370,86%GQG Partners LLC (EEUU)94 812 3140,40%BlackRock Fund Advisors (EEUU)76 224 9290,32%BlackRock Advisors (UK) Ltd. (EEUU)64 166 4690,27%Charles Schwab Investment Management, Inc. (EEUU)59 636 8550,25%Kopernik Global Investors LLC (EEUU)51 181 2760,22%Geode Capital Management LLC (EEUU)47 116 5390,20%FIL Investment Advisors (UK) Ltd.35 863 8380,15%

Fuera los que se han quedado sin dividendo han sido los Americanos principalmente (y estaran intentando vender sus participaciones).

PD: ¿Pero no se habían retirado los americanos de las empresas rusas?


----------



## Plutarko (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si buen ostion. Pero a ver si aprenden a mirar lo que pone en las gráficas.
Esa gráfica que has puesto termina en abril.
Te pongo la buena.






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## ussser (30 Jun 2022)

Supongo que muchos habréis visto un anuncio en el que unos niños le preguntan a su madre al llegar a casa: has traído comida?

Si no me equivoco, es de las becas educo. Una especie de asociación que ayuda a la a familias con niños en edad escolar para te tengan garantizada la alimentación fuera del colegio.

Lo que me toca los huevos es que nuestros hijos de puta patrios están regalando armas y dinero para una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene. Están promoviendo sanciones a Rusia que al fin y al cabo nos las comemos nosotros. Si no hubiera suficiente robo, malgasto y chiringuito en este país, pretenden aumentar el gasto militar a un 2% del pib. 

Hay niños que cubren sus necesidades gracias a asociaciones y nosotros haciendo estas mierdas? Me cago en mi vida, a mi se me revolverían las tripas si fuera presidente en esta situacion.


----------



## Riina (30 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *RESUMEN:
> Militares ucranianos despotricando de Occidente y queriendo defender Lysychansk y Civiles Pro-rusos deseando que ganen los Rusos.*
> 
> 
> ...



Es triste la incapacidad de los periodistas occidentales de aceptar que la mayoría de gente del Dombass defiende al otro bando en esta guerra. No obstante, me resisto a creer que lo piensan de verdad. Les pagan por ello, pero las evidencias que ven cada dia deberían hacerles reflexionar.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Jun 2022)

Y otro artículo del gurú de Podemos y Anticapitalistas, Santiago Alba Rico:

28/06/2022

Para medir todo lo que ha cambiado en los últimos años basta pensar en el titular de _El País_ del 21 de noviembre de 2010, durante la última cumbre de la Alianza Atlántica: "La OTAN entierra la guerra fría en Lisboa". Allí estuvo presente Medvedev, presidente entonces de Rusia, acogido por Obama como un "socio, no un adversario", el cual se mostraba dispuesto a "cooperar en defensa antimisiles", mientras el presidente de EEUU, por su parte, pedía al Senado de su país que ratificara el nuevo tratado sobre reducción de armas estratégicas (START) para "no echar a perder el clima de entendimiento con Rusia".

Doce años después, en Madrid, el nuevo "concepto estratégico" de la Alianza no solo es inseparable de la invasión rusa de Ucrania sino que, en un nuevo marco de confrontación entre potencias, se configura, de la manera más "ambiciosa", para hacer frente a Rusia y, sobre todo, a China como potenciales amenazas para la "seguridad atlántica". Esto implica, obviamente, más miembros y aliados, más gasto armamentístico, más innovación en tecnología militar y más riesgo de nuevas guerras. En términos globales, el nuevo concepto estratégico supone una amenaza agravada para el cambio climático y para la desigualdad social. En términos geopolíticos, supone la definitiva sumisión de Europa a unos EEUU cuyos intereses son muchas veces divergentes -y así lo perciben los propios dirigentes- respecto de los del viejo continente. En cuanto a la "frontera sur", las políticas de defensa y seguridad serán las mismas, enfocadas a controlar el terrorismo y la inmigración; es decir, a "resolver bien" o aún mejor, sin salpicaduras de sangre, las matanzas de esos humanos que reivindican de facto, baqueteados y doloridos, el inalienable derecho al movimiento y la hospitalidad.

Conviene -ahora bien- no incurrir en monoteísmos reduccionistas. ¿Es razonable denunciar este "nuevo concepto estratégico" de la OTAN? Sin duda. Lo que no es razonable es ignorar el mundo en que se produce. Cuando hablo de monoteísmo me refiero a la beligerancia monótona, introspectiva, de un cierto sector de la izquierda que sigue repitiendo los mismos mantras desde 1986, pero con mucho menos apoyo social. Una frase que resume bien este tipo de monoteísmo se la escuché hace poco a un respetable representante de la izquierda en unas declaraciones contra la cumbre de Madrid: "Si la OTAN no existiera, no habría habido guerra en Ucrania". La frase es equívoca, está equivocada y además es injusta. Es equívoca porque, para enfatizar la responsabilidad otanista, habla de "guerra en Ucrania" y no de "invasión rusa", induciendo la ilusión de que es la Alianza la que asedia y amenaza las ciudades ucranianas. Está equivocada porque, emborronando el origen ruso-imperial de la guerra, resta autonomía y agencia a la decisión ucraniana de resistir. Es "injusta", además, con la propia Rusia; al absorber todos los acontecimientos del mundo en la omnipotencia sin sombra de los EEUU y la OTAN, atribuye a Rusia un papel puramente periférico y reactivo, contrario a la autoconciencia orgullosa de Putin, quien no ha dejado de afirmar sin vergüenza su libre voluntad imperialista, entre la mística de la Tercera Roma y el pragmatismo de los recursos energéticos, de controlar su "patio de atrás". También más lejos y más allá. ¿Qué hace Rusia, por ejemplo, en Siria, en Mozambique, en Mali, en Libia? ¿Defenderse de la OTAN?

El "nuevo concepto estratégico" de la OTAN es nuevo; las protestas de cierta izquierda no. En las manifestaciones del domingo hemos escuchado las mismas consignas -decía- que en 1986, que en 1991, que en 2003, aunque repetidas en voz más baja y en más reducida compañía. No a la OTAN, vale. Pero sí, ¿a qué? ¿A la paz? Nadie está en contra de la paz. El último en hacer la guerra en nombre de la guerra fue Hitler; a partir de Hiroshima, prohibida la guerra por las Naciones Unidas, todas las intervenciones militares de EEUU se han querido humanitarias y democratizadoras; también ahora la de Rusia se pretende defensiva y desnazificadora. La propia Alianza Atlántica -dice Carmen Romero, vicesecretaria general de Diplomacia Pública OTAN- apuesta hoy en Madrid por una "disuasión reforzada con el fin de mantener la paz". No se puede oponer la paz abstracta como alternativa a una organización militar, porque incluso para la paz hace falta poder y cualquiera tiene más poder que nosotros. Nombrar la paz no es un ejercicio pacifista; para los que tienen poder suele ser, al contrario, uno de los protocolos de la guerra.

Nosotros seguimos con nuestro monoteísmo, espejo e himno de impotencia, incapaces de afrontar el mundo despiadado que se avecina o convencidos de que podemos conjurarlo con una jaculatoria. No a la OTAN. No a las bases. No a la guerra. En las manifestaciones del domingo no hubo una sola alusión a Ucrania o Rusia, ni en las consignas ni en el comunicado; solo los siempre coherentes Anticapis recurrieron -menos monoteístas- al viejo ninismo trotskista (Ni OTAN ni Putin), lo que está muy bien, a condición de recordar que la OTAN y Rusia se oponen y se refuerzan mutuamente, que es Putin quien está invadiendo Ucrania y que la mayoría abrumadora de los europeos, mientras no se les ofrezca otra cosa, entre la OTAN y Putin prefieren sin dudas ni matices la OTAN. Lo que hay que reprochar a las instituciones europeas es que no tengan otra cosa que proponernos; lo que hay que reprochar a la izquierda es que se contente con una "posición moralmente superior" en un mundo que se cae a pedazos y en el que ha renunciado a intervenir. La izquierda no es pacifista; la izquierda es inofensiva. Una izquierda inofensiva no puede defender a a los ciudadanos de nada: ni de la pobreza ni de los desahucios ni de la ultraderecha ni de la confrontación de bloques. Para ser pacifista hace falta mucho poder institucional y colectivo: para convencer, para movilizar, para hablar en futuro y en positivo.

Recuerdo que en diciembre de 2015, siendo candidato al Senado, el periodista Andrés Gil me puso en aprietos en una entrevista en _eldiario.es_ preguntándome sobre la OTAN. Yo, que no me había leído el argumentario de Podemos, salí por peteneras de un modo, lo confieso, poco airoso. Descubrí entonces que personalmente estaba mucho más en contra de la OTAN que Podemos, cuyo programa de política exterior estaba diseñado por el lucidísimo Pablo Bustinduy y uno de cuyos candidatos era el muy respetable exJemad Julio Rodríguez. En 2015 Podemos entendía que, si quería gobernar, tenía que aceptar que ningún gobierno de España podría salirse de la OTAN y mucho menos disolverla y que, por lo tanto, había que utilizar el poder institucional, mientras la relación de fuerzas global no fuera favorable, para mitigar desde dentro sus efectos, poner piedrecitas en su camino y reforzar sobre todo la soberanía de la UE frente a los EEUU. Había otra alternativa, es verdad: renunciar a gobernar y seguir gritando "no a la OTAN" en uno de los angostos alvéolos de nuestro pequeño mundo paralelo.

Podemos tenía razón en 2015, con una OTAN en horas bajas, y hoy, cuando el 83% de los españoles están a favor de la Alianza y países democráticos, tradicionalmente neutrales, como Suecia y Finlandia, aspiran a incorporarse a ella, tendría mucha más razón. Si yo dijera "este no es el momento de salirse de la OTAN" se me reprocharía estar a favor de la organización. No es eso lo malo de esa frase. Lo malo de esa frase es que da por supuesto que está en nuestras manos -de la izquierda- salir o no de la OTAN e incluso disolverla. No está en nuestras manos. Somos totalmente inofensivos. Nos preguntamos "qué hacer" y respondemos cargados de razón: salirse, disolverla, decretar la paz, salvar el planeta. La misma izquierda que, no sin algún fundamento, considera irreformables las instituciones, está convencida, en cambio, de que, en un momento de bajísima movilización, puede derrocarlas negándolas en una pancarta -la misma pancarta que en mejores tiempos sirvió de bastante poco.

"Qué hacer" no es la pregunta. La pregunta es "qué podemos hacer". La propuesta del primer Podemos en 2015 es hoy más difícil de poner en práctica, con una OTAN reforzada, militar y socialmente, por la agresión rusa y orientada por EEUU hacia la confrontación con China, pero me temo que no hay otro camino: utilizar el poco poder institucional que le queda a la izquierda para defender la UE en el interior de una organización que la vuelve dependiente, vulnerable e irrelevante. La otra opción es dimitir de todos los cargos y sumarse a las manifestaciones, donde al menos estaremos "entre los nuestros", protegiendo nuestro prestigio izquierdista y nuestra "superioridad moral". En el mundo común, estrecho y ajeno, los problemas se multiplican y se agigantan: nueva confrontación entre potencias, nueva carrera armamentística, retrocesos democráticos en el corazón mismo del imperio estadounidense, cambio climático, crisis energética.

En este contexto la OTAN, lo sabemos, forma parte de los problemas y no de la solución. Pero la cuestión no es la OTAN. Los problemas crecen, digamos, en racimo y no se pueden retirar, por tanto, uva a uva o grano a grano. No a la OTAN, no al imperialismo, no al capitalismo, ¿y sí a qué? Una de las paradojas de los mundos difíciles es que en ellos las soluciones son al mismo tiempo problemas agravados, de tal manera que no podemos, por decirlo así, salvar un país sin amenazar al mundo. Por eso pensar "qué podemos hacer con la OTAN" exige pensar también "cómo podemos ayudar a Ucrania" y "cómo podemos frenar a la Rusia imperialista sin dejarla fuera de la seguridad continental" y "qué podemos hacer con una China que no es una amenaza para Europa" y "qué podemos hacer con Turquía y con Arabia Saudí", y "cómo podemos defender_ ahí_ -y no en nuestra cabeza_- _la democracia y los DDHH", aceptando que ya no existe ese mundo añorado por cierta izquierda en el que los EEUU eran omnipotentes, la gente estúpida y nosotros moralmente superiores. Es la nostalgia del mundo bipolar y del mundo unipolar, mucho más estables e ideológicamente claros, la que de algún modo está entregando hoy Ucrania a Rusia y Europa a la OTAN. Ese mundo no existe. En éste, astillado y despiadado, necesitamos más inteligencia, más poder y alguna propuesta pacificadora concreta que mucha gente -mucha- pueda comprender, aceptar y defender.









No a la OTAN, sí ¿a qué?


Artículo de Santiago Alba Rico




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Jun 2022)

Biden anuncia el envío de ingentes cantidades de armas a Ucrania. Pero lo ha dicho con miedo a lo que pueda pensar putin.



No hombre no, putin es un comemierdas al que no respeta nadie, y como tal pasará a la historia.

Vosotros sois unos comemierdas también, de segunda categoría, pero comemierdas al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído en este foro, que Rusia temía que desde esa isla lanzasen ataques contra Crimea. Al parecer desde ahí con determinadas armas sí alcanzan. No sé si esto será cierto, pero eso leí.




No creo que los rusos les dejen instalarse en la isla. Y menos trasladar artillería.
Se quedara deshabitada.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Más de 50 países habían hecho a Ucrania nuevas promesas de suministro de armas.

Ucrania recibirá:

▪unos 14000 sistemas antitanque,
▫más de 600 tanques,
▪casi 500 sistemas de artillería,
▫más de 600.000 proyectiles,
▪MLRS avanzado,
▫Sistemas antibuque y defensa aérea

La otan va con todo. Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas complicado


----------



## Riina (30 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Erdogan tapó el busto de Mustafá Kemal y se convirtio en Enver Pasha.



Quizas Erdogan pierda las ciudades de Jerusalen, Damasco y Alepo (con nombres diferentes), como su antecesor Enver Pasha y su corte de asesinos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A ver, Kramatorsk no es un objetivo porque es el Dombas, se sobreentiende que será conquistada. De hecho, llevo diciendo desde hace meses que será la madre de todas las batallas y en la que se decidirá la guerra. A todas mis amistades le digo que cuando empiecen a escuchar "Kramatrorsk" la guerra podría estar cerca de terminar, pero que mientras se hable de otras ciudades, quedará guerra para rato.
> 
> Yo no veo Mikolaiv como obetivo porque si te fijas casi desde el primer minuto tomaron la totalidad de la región de Jerson, y sin embargo, se pararon ahí, en la frontera. Si MiKolaiv fuera un objetivo habría ido avanzando poquito a poco. Allí solo hay duelo de artilleria para debilitar a las fuerzas de Ucrania y así defender Jerson, que es el objetivo.
> 
> Para mi el siguiente objetivo, tras la total conquista de Jerson, Dombas y Zaporiyia o es Jarkov o es Odessa o es la Paz. No hay otro, en mi opinión.



Lo has clavado


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano ya la cago bien en 2014 no entrando cuando los nazis apenas tenían ejército, de hecho sólo las republicas iban apalizándolos y no sólo no entró si no que los paro con Minsk que ya dijimos lo que han reconocido los mismos ukros que les ha servido para rearmar durante 8 años e implantar la rusofobia en Ucrania.
> No descarto que Kherson al final vuelva a Ucrania, como dices no hay plan politico y Putiniano se pondrá a pastelesr, parece que no aprende, si sigue así los satánicos volverán a engañarle. No aprende.



Hay que analizar las cosas en global.

1.- No estaba militarmente preparado para la guerra.
2.- Las sanciones le habrian hecho más daño sobre todo a la poblacion)
3.- Su unico interes en ese momento era Crimea.

Que ha cambiado.

1.- Han utilizado Siria para aprender tacticas de guerra Urbana
2.- Han desarrollado los misiles hipersonicos (y tanques que todavia no han utilizado, y submarinos ...)
3.- Se ha preparado para una guerra larga (produciendo municion en abundancia)
4.- Se preparo para la guerra economica (tarjetas en el pais, nuevo sistema bancario ...)

De todas formas si Ucrania no hubiera seguido empeñada en entrar en la OTAN, pensando en tener armas nucleares (que RU estaba dispuesto a darles), preparandose para invadir el Dombas., manteniendo el corte de agua a Crimea, Putin no hubiera invadido.


----------



## Harman (30 Jun 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoye a las 19.30 de junio de 2022*

▪ La lucha en esta dirección es actualmente de carácter posicional. Se están produciendo duelos de artillería y los bandos están sondeando los puntos débiles de la defensa.

▪ Al menos un UAV Bayraktar ha estado operando desde el aeródromo de Kanatovo para vigilar las actividades de las fuerzas rusas en la línea de contacto. Un helicóptero Mi-8 operó en los alrededores de Pribugskoye.

▪▪ Las unidades de ingeniería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reforzando las fortificaciones en la línea Tokarevo - Mykolayivka.

▪ Un cargamento de gasóleo suministrado por la empresa polaca de refinado de petróleo Polski Koncern Naftowy Orlen llegó a Kostyantynivka.

▪ Unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas bombardearon posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Andreevka, Vysokopolye Lozovoye, Pravdino e Ivanovka.

Además, hubo un intento de sabotaje en forma de pequeño artefacto explosivo en las inmediaciones del centro de detención de Kherson. No hubo víctimas.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un bastión de las AFU en Novonikolayivka. Como resultado, dos militares de las AFU murieron y tres resultaron heridos.

La situación en la dirección de Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog no ha sufrido ningún cambio serio. Debido a la gran implicación de fuerzas y activos en Donbass, el bando ucraniano es incapaz de pasar al contraataque anteriormente indicado, manteniendo predominantemente una defensa posicional.

Sin embargo, el restablecimiento del control sobre la Isla de la Serpiente, siempre que no haya represalias por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, liberará la mayor parte de los recursos desplegados en el óblast de Odesa. La mayor parte de ellos se dirigirá a la zona de operaciones de combate activas en la dirección de Soledar, mientras que la otra parte se utilizará probablemente para el contraataque previsto en la región de Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Odessa es clave en este conflicto. Los ukros no deben quedar con salida al mar. Si los rusos les dejan Odessa, al otro día los otaneros le arman una flota comparable a la rusa.



A ver, entiendo tu razonamiento, y sería lógico pero yo pienso que los Rusos no ven a los Ucranianos como enemigos, sino como hermanos que se han dejado engañar por unas élites vendidas a los anglos. Además, dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar sería plantar la semilla de la siguiente guerra.

Si quiere lograr una paz duradera y que en unos años Ucrania vuelva a ser un país amigo y hermano, permitirles la salida al mar con Odessa sería una buena forma de lograrlo. Por ahora Putin no me ha dado ninguna señal de que considere al pueblo ucraniano como enemigo, todo lo contrario si acaso. 

Puedo estar equivocado y además, como he dicho, comprendo perfectamente tu razonamiento.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, al hilo de los de Rzhev, las fuentes oficiales soviéticas, informaron solo en los 90, de la muerte de medio millón de soldados soviéticos.
> 20 años después, se subió a 1 millón solo de soldados del ejército rojo.
> 
> Hace dos días un conocido que se dedica a rastrear objetos de la guerra mundial, publicó las fotos del entierro con honores de 200 soldados soviéticos que encontraron él y su equipo, hace dos meses.
> ...



Si, ahora es 1.000.200.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Los pro rusos que iban de amiguitos de erdogan hace 3 meses. Y al final erdogan ha permitído la entrada de finlandia y suecia en la Otan. Y probablemente hara una nueva ofensiva en siria que le hara estar a tiro de alepo. Putin cada dia esta mas solo y aislado. Venezuela vendiendo petroleo a Europa, iran pensándolo y siria un pais fragmentado y fallido una carga mas que un aliado.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2022)

Id echando un ojo a lo que acaba de decir Biden, que estoy liado.
Va sobre ayuda económica y militar a los ukros.
Muy grave.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Si yo fuera rusia me retiraba de Ucrania. Esta reventando su ejército militar para varias decadas. Y cada vez esta mas aislada y debilitada. Con una china el posición de fuerza deseando darle el abrazo del ozo. Con otan dispuesta económicamente y militarmente a apoyar a Ucrania hasta hundir al ejército ruso. Si fuera rusia me marcharía antes de un nuevo Afganistán y el colapso social, economixo y militar del pais. Seamos serios rusia no puede ganar una guerra de desgaste a la otan en Ucrania. Contra mas insista putin mas tanques perdera.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Hacen el ridiculo con la isla, y en vez de agachar la cabeza, deciden hacer el ridiculo tambien con las declaraciones. 

 


Pero se han ido como gesto de buena voluntad-...


----------



## ZARGON (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2022)

El clapham acaba de fichar por el Ministerio del Tiempo en versión internacional.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jun 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Si quiere lograr una paz duradera y que en unos años Ucrania vuelva a ser un país amigo y hermano, permitirles la salida al mar con Odessa sería una buena forma de lograrlo.



Eso mismo pensó el Camarada Stalin, y renunció al territorio de Memel (parte del tercio norte de Prusia Oriental que se anexionó) en favor de los "hermanos soviéticos de Lituania".......

En cambio, Chile con Bolivia, les dejaron sin mar (aunque tienen flota y armada, en el Titicaca). Y Chile forma parte de la liturgia del amargo lamento boliviano, pero de boquilla solamente.
Eso sí, Chile ha sido y es MUY respetuosa con el pasillo de tránsito franco a Arica y Antofagasta. Nunca ha hecho las gilipolleces y niñerías que ahora están los bálticos y escandinavos.

Hacer una guerra es como perder la virginidad. No la puedes perder "solo un poquito". O eres virgen, o no lo eres. 
Y ya que la has metido, es tontería quedarte en la puntita no más. 
Si estás dentro, a fondo (y disfrútalo).


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los pro rusos que iban de amiguitos de erdogan hace 3 meses. Y al final erdogan ha permitído la entrada de finlandia y suecia en la Otan. Y probablemente hara una nueva ofensiva en siria que le hara estar a tiro de alepo. Putin cada dia esta mas solo y aislado. Venezuela vendiendo petroleo a Europa, iran pensándolo y siria un pais fragmentado y fallido una carga mas que un aliado.



No generalices, hay de todo. Que Turquia no se iba a salir del guión y que solo queria pasta estaba más que comentado.

Rusia no esta aislada, en eso occidente ha fallado por ombligismo. El mundo ha cambiado mucho. Pero si es cierto que Putin no ha hecho sus deberes, entre otras cosas porque lo que el queria era ser socio de occidente. Debio montar su propio pacto militar con cualquiera que estuviera en contra de los anglos, expulsarlos de su zona de influencia etc... Pero fue de rollo de amigo para congraciarse con el maton del barrio, y el maton no quiere amigos. Esta a tiempo, tiene su herencia en forma de atomicas y conocimiento, así que es intocable.

Yo pensaba que iba simplemente a dejar caer a las republicas, pero al amenazar a Crimea le han obligado a defenderlas. Cada vez tengo más claro que los anglos se pasaran de frenda y veremos como Putin cambia el paso.

Me hace gracia ver como los que decian que Maduro no era el presidente, y que Venezuela iba a caer ahora digan que vende petroleo. Pues claro, como te digo no hay pacto militar. Pero Maduro sigue apoyando a Rusia en esta operación, y estando contra los anglos.


Y ahora noticias desde la URSS 


Exploradores



La refieneria en manos rusas.


Ha llegado el verano , los carros ya pueden ir a toda maquina por los sembrados. No hay tanto cuello de botella en los caminos.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Los últimos 5 minutos son gloria, fracaso tras fracaso ucraniano dice el tio...


----------



## dabuti (30 Jun 2022)

TURQUÍA AMENAZA: PRIMERO EXTRADICIONES Y LUEGO ADMISIÓN NÓRDICA.











Erdogan amenaza con volver a bloquear a Suecia y Finlandia si no hay extradiciones: "Primero tienen que cumplir"


Erdogan asegura que Suecia y Finlandia han prometido la extradición de supuestos terroristas como contrapartida a su ingreso en la OTAN, pero estos países lo niegan y Turquía tiene la última palabra




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jun 2022)

El ejército más poderoso del mundo mundial tal y Pascual :





Parece que los tiempos están cambiando ...


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia sale de Snake Island.
> 
> Pero el paro en Alemania ha aumentado en 133.000 personas este mes.
> 
> Europa puede desmoronarse económicamente los próximos meses, tienes que mirar con atención ese frente para comprender bien lo que pasa en Ucrania.



Es lo que tiene a dinámica de esta "operación técnico militar" en Ucrania.
que irá en paralelo y consonancia con la derrota económica capitalista
que, de modo irreversible, está aconteciendo en occidente, y que llevará
( si es que lo consiguen) al afamado 'reinicio' que se quiere imponer.
De ahí el ritmo y los tiempos que Rusia - y China- están marcando.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído en este foro, que Rusia temía que desde esa isla lanzasen ataques contra Crimea. Al parecer desde ahí con determinadas armas sí alcanzan. No sé si esto será cierto, pero eso leí.



Si atacan Crimea, territorio ruso, se arrasa Kiev.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El ejército más poderoso del mundo mundial tal y Pascual :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso con el nivel actual de la secundaria, que puede ser el de octavo de EGB.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No generalices, hay de todo. Que Turquia no se iba a salir del guión y que solo queria pasta estaba más que comentado.
> 
> Rusia no esta aislada, en eso occidente ha fallado por ombligismo. El mundo ha cambiado mucho. Pero si es cierto que Putin no ha hecho sus deberes, entre otras cosas porque lo que el queria era ser socio de occidente. Debio montar su propio pacto militar con cualquiera que estuviera en contra de los anglos, expulsarlos de su zona de influencia etc... Pero fue de rollo de amigo para congraciarse con el maton del barrio, y el maton no quiere amigos. Esta a tiempo, tiene su herencia en forma de atomicas y conocimiento, así que es intocable.
> 
> Yo pensaba que iba simplemente a dejar caer a las republicas, pero al amenazar a Crimea le han obligado a defenderlas. Cada vez tengo más claro que los anglos se pasaran de frenda y veremos como Putin cambia el paso.



Ucrania se va convertir en el Vietnam de putin. Cada dia esta mas armada y la otan no va parar hasta hundir al ejército ruso. Y China de aliado tiene poco esta deseando hacer el abrazo del oso a rusia como han hecho en África . Rusia no puede ganar una guerra de destaste en Ucrania en la otan. Putin por su obsesión va romper económicamente, socialmente y militarmente a rusia. Venezuela y iran deseando vender su petróleo y gas a Europa. India y China comprándole el gas y petróleo barato para venderlo mas caro.la unica que esta perdiendo con la guerra es rusia. En Oriente medio su posición en siria esta debilitada a favor de iran turquia y occidente. Incluso erdogan lo sabe y por eso quiere hacer una ofensiva en siria. Siria es una carga mas que una ayuda. Las opciones que le quedan. Putin no son buenas si hace movilización general y las cosas no van bien los rusos le daran un golpe de estado. No se que ha ganado rusia con esta guerra. De echo veo mucho mas desventajas que ventajas esta guerra. Y contra mas dure peor para rusia.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Se que es duro para putin. Pero si estratega y quiere salvar su país debe retirarse dd Ucrania. Antes de destrozar económicamente, socialmente y militarmente rusia por su ego. Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. Si esta guerra se alarga rusia acabara implosionando como la urrs. La otan esta deseando alargar el conflicto.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania se va convertir en el Vietnam de putin. Cada dia esta mas armada y la otan no va parar hasta hundir al ejército ruso. Y China de aliado tiene poco esta deseando hacer el abrazo del oso a rusia como han hecho en África . Rusia no puede ganar una guerra de destaste en Ucrania en la otan. Putin por su obsesión va romper económicamente, socialmente y militarmente a rusia. Venezuela y iran deseando vender su petróleo y gas a Europa. India y China comprándole el gas y petróleo barato para venderlo mas caro.la unica que esta perdiendo con la guerra es rusia. En Oriente medio su posición en siria esta debilitada a favor de iran turquia y occidente. Incluso erdogan lo sabe y por eso quiere hacer una ofensiva en siria. Siria es una carga mas que una ayuda. Las opciones que le quedan. Putin no son buenas si hace movilización general y las cosas no van bien los rusos le daran un golpe de estado. No se que ha ganado rusia con esta guerra. De echo veo mucho mas desventajas que ventajas esta guerra. Y contra mas dure peor para rusia.



De momento unos millones de habitantes que estan muy contentos de ser rusos, interesantes territorios, puertos , refinerias, una amplia zona industrial, alejara a los anglos de su principal base naval, foguear su ejercito...e independencia economica.

Los anglos bloquean a otros paises por la cara, ahora les desbloquean porque les interesa, lo cuando dice mucho de su "politica".

Putin queria ser socio, no le han dejado. Claro que puede movilizar, y cambiar el pais, es su único camino pero el tio no quiere...pero para eso tenemos a los anglos que le van a obligar. Lo hara o el golpe no sera por movilizar sera por no hacerlo. Tiempo al tiempo.

Y es a muerte, los de la URSS se retiraron de RDA, no valio , desarmaron el pacto de Varsovia , no valio, dejaron a los balticos en la otan , no valio. Toleraron que golpes de estado tumbaran a gobiernos amigos, no valio, firmaron sanciones por peticion yanqui no valio. Rusia es demasiado grande, los anglos quieren sus recursos y sobre todo sus armas. Saben que con un tio tipo KIM al mando en Moscu, el mundo cambia en 10 minutos. Solo tienen que levantar su bandera y decir a las claras que todo aquel que quiera esta bajo su paraguas. Putin es la paloma, y la estan disparando.


----------



## Discordante (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ucrania se va convertir en el Vietnam de putin. Cada dia esta mas armada y la otan no va parar hasta hundir al ejército ruso. Y China de aliado tiene poco esta deseando hacer el abrazo del oso a rusia como han hecho en África . Rusia no puede ganar una guerra de destaste en Ucrania en la otan. Putin por su obsesión va romper económicamente, socialmente y militarmente a rusia. Venezuela y iran deseando vender su petróleo y gas a Europa. India y China comprándole el gas y petróleo barato para venderlo mas caro.la unica que esta perdiendo con la guerra es rusia. En Oriente medio su posición en siria esta debilitada a favor de iran turquia y occidente. Incluso erdogan lo sabe y por eso quiere hacer una ofensiva en siria. Siria es una carga mas que una ayuda. Las opciones que le quedan. Putin no son buenas si hace movilización general y las cosas no van bien los rusos le daran un golpe de estado. No se que ha ganado rusia con esta guerra. De echo veo mucho mas desventajas que ventajas esta guerra. Y contra mas dure peor para rusia.



Son sociedades y momentos distintos.

Ucrania en terminos numericos va a ser infinitamente peor que Vietnam. En 3 meses de conflicto minimo 15.000 muertos y el doble de bajas. Eso es el peor de los años (entero) de EEUU en vietnam teniendo 440.000 soldados en el pais. Lo unico que puede salvarles de que se catalogue como el mayor desastre militar, superando a Vietnam, es que logren algun tipo de victoria decisiva pero la cosa parece empantanda (aunque el coste que han pagado, y siguen pagando, no compensa ni aunque se hicieran con toda Ucrania por mucho que digan).

En material militar no se puede ni comparar. Rusia ya ha perdido mas de todo que lo que perdio EEUU y el ARVN en los 10 años de guerra.

Pero aun asi el efecto en la sociedad Rusa es muy diferente. Es un pais relativamente pobre, cuya poblacion esta acostumbrada a pasar penurias, y que por tanto no va a tener movimientos civiles, ni prensa, ni oposicion que haga que cada baja sea un desastre politico como ocurrio en Vietnam.

Economicamente tambien son bestias diferentes. El EEUU de 1970 no era la lamprea masiva que es el gobierno Ruso (que controla todo) y tenia enormes problemas de financiacion (la guerra impopular no vende tampoco bonos) que Rusia, al menos en el corto plazo, no va a tener.


----------



## Burbruxista (30 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Scholz se ríe cuando se le pregunta sobre Ucrania
> y calla sobre las garantías de seguridad del G7 para Ucrania...
> Y así todo...
> 
> ...



Qué vergüenza, qué chulería, qué prepotencia.
Cuadrilla de ladrones, falsos, traidores, vendidos, y encima prepotentes


----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2022)

El bobierno acaba de anunciar oficialmente que es posible que el próximo invierno no haya gas suficiente y se tenga que elegir entre consumo doméstico y de empresas.

Y otra de regalo. Es posible que la gasofa alcance los 3 eypos dentro de poco. Chau.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jun 2022)

Durante décadas la UE vetó la entrada de una Turquía laica y civilizada en la estructura del continente, los yanquis pusieron un radical religioso en el poder con la esperanza de hacer un estado islámico servil, y este es el resultado. ¿No aprendieron nada de la cagada con Irán y Jomeini? No, nunca aprenden.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El bobierno acaba de anunciar oficialmente que es posible que el próximo invierno no haya gas suficiente y se tenga que elegir entre consumo doméstico y de empresas.
> 
> Y otra de regalo. Es posible que la gasofa alcance los 3 eypos dentro de poco. Chau.



Esos 3 euros es imposible justificarlos con el precio del petróleo porque el barril debería superar los 250 y mas (cuanto más sube la gasolina menos pesan los impuestos, pues el importante es un tanto fijo por litro que no llega a 50 centimos) . En realidad las petroleras están añadiendo margen de manera escandalosa.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De momento unos millones de habitantes que estan muy contentos de ser rusos, interesantes territorios, puertos , refinerias, una amplia zona industrial, alejara a los anglos de su principal base naval, foguear su ejercito...e independencia economica.
> 
> Los anglos bloquean a otros paises por la cara, ahora les desbloquean porque les interesa, lo cuando dice mucho de su "politica".
> 
> Putin queria ser socio, no le han dejado. Claro que puede movilizar, y cambiar el pais, es su único camino pero el tio no quiere...pasa eso tenemos a los anglos que le van a obligar. Lo hara o el golpe no sera por movilizar sera por no hacerlo. Tiempo al tiempo.



Unos millones de habitantes mas no es motivo para ir a una guerra. Y lo que ganas lo pierdes con los millones de rusos que se han ido de rusia. Las zonas que ha conquistado rusia están destrozadas. Y rusia prácticamente ha destrozado su ejército que le tardara décadas en arreglar. Aparte de que interna y externa puede implosionaf si esta guerra se alarga. Sigo viendo mas contras que pro en esta guerra para rusia. Su posición global esta mas debil que al empezar la guerra a favor de China, India, la otan y turquia y iran. La otan mas fuerte en Europa y mas cerca a rusia. Turquia e Irán ganando peso en Oriente medio en contra de Rusia en siria . Venezuela vendiendo su petróleo a europa e iran deseándolo etc. Kazajstán alejándose de su orbita en asia central y acercándose a China y otros actores.. China e India aprovechándose de la debilidad de Rusia comprándole gas y petróleo mas barato. Y comprar rusia debido a su aislamiento internacional


----------



## NPI (30 Jun 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Palantir Technologies* la *presumible 'sustituta'* de *Microsoft *en el *'futuro'*. 

WestExex Advisors


> *WestExec Advisors LLC* es una *empresa de consultoría* *fundada *en *2017 *por *Antony Blinken*, *Michèle Flournoy*, *Sergio Aguirre* y *Nitin Chadda*, todos ellos *antiguos funcionarios de la administración Obama*. *Lisa Monaco*, *Robert O. Work*, *Avril Haines*, *David S. Cohen* y *Jen Psaki* también *han sido empleados de WestExec*.
> 
> En una entrevista con The Intercept, Flournoy explicó que *WestExec *busca emplear a *"gente recién salida del gobierno"* con *"conocimientos actuales, experiencia, contactos, redes"*. La empresa y sus socios evitan convertirse en lobistas registrados o agentes extranjeros para poder (re)entrar en el servicio gubernamental sin retrasos. No revela sus clientes, cuyos nombres están restringidos a la divulgación por acuerdos de no divulgación. La empresa lleva el nombre de West Executive Avenue, una calle cercana al Ala Oeste.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te equivoques, Putin no quiere invadir Ucrania, quiere las republicas y un acuerdo. Si en lugar de Putin pones a otro, en 48h hay 500.000 o 1.000.000 de combatientes y ucrania les dura 2 semanas.
> 
> Putin se equivoca , porque no tendra paz, ni le levantaran las sanciones nunca. Así que desde el punto de visto ruso el tema correcto es entrar con todo y cambiar el regimen. Quizas al final putin lo haga, o pongan a otro que se anime.



También es posible que, todo eso que usted ha planteado, no tenga nada que ver
con la perspectiva que maneja la 'estavka'.
Ucrania no es la cuestión principal, aunque sea la partitura 'técnico-militar' primera.
El objetivo es mucho mas amplio en todas las disciplinas geopolíticas que se dirimen.
Al final, es una confrontación terminal entre el capitalismo y el socialismo.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jun 2022)

No es Putin destaque.

Es que lo demás...


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Son sociedades y momentos distintos.
> 
> Ucrania en terminos numericos va a ser infinitamente peor que Vietnam. En 3 meses de conflicto minimo 15.000 muertos y el doble de bajas. Eso es el peor de los años (entero) de EEUU en vietnam teniendo 440.000 soldados en el pais. Lo unico que puede salvarles es que logren algun tipo de victoria (aunque el coste que han pagado, y siguen pagando, no compensa ni aunque se hicieran con toda Ucrania).
> 
> ...



Te veo comedido......

No es comparable Vietnam para USA vs Ucrania para Rusia.

Una de las causas de la derrota en la guerra de Vietnam fue que ante la machacona y reiterada pregunta de 
¿Qué se nos ha perdido en medio de las junglas de Indochina a miles de kilómetros de América? 
No había respuesta. 
No al menos una que conjugase lo racional y lo emocional.

En cambio, repites esa misma pregunta a un ruso cualquiera
¿Qué se le ha perdido a Rusia en la cuenca del Don, Crimea, Odessa, el mar de Azov, Jarkov, Kiev......?
Y con total y absoluta independencia de que sean pro o antibelicistas, pro o antiputinistas, la inmensísima mayoría (me arriesgo a entre un 90 y un 95 % de la población), pensarán, sentirán, y tienen fundadas razones racionales para decir "TODO ESO ES RUSIA, Y LO FUE DESDE SIGLOS".

Habrán muchos rusos (y no solo ruso-eslavo-étnico) que temerán a una guerra, que quizás no compartirán las políticas de Putin. Pero la inmensísima mayoría comprenderá y participará (a su modo y manera) en luchar y defender a "Su Rusia".

Los "rusos" están luchando por Rusia.
Comprendido eso, se pueden empezar a hacer análisis de capacidad, resistencia, voluntad y perseverancia y tal.

Nota: Por comparar con la contraparte bélica, los "habitantes de Ucrania" (pues "el ucraniano" como tal no existe), están luchando por muchas y variadas cosas, incluso unos contra otros.
Hay habitantes de Ucrania que luchan a muerte contra los rusos de Rusia y los rusos de Ucrania.
Hay habitantes de Ucrania que luchan por un ideal de Gran Ucrania (Gran Lvovia más bien.....).
Hay habitantes de Ucrania que luchan por unos contra los otros porque les pagan, o porque les obligan.

Obviamente, no es lo mismo. 
Batallas, en ofensiva o defensiva, pueden ganar o perder unos u otros. 
Pero "La Guerra", vistos los sentimientos, propósitos, razones, y medios, es cosa más que dada.


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También es posible que, todo eso que usted ha planteado, no tenga nada que ver
> con la perspectiva que maneja la 'estavka'.
> Ucrania no es la cuestión principal, aunque sea la partitura 'técnico-militar' primera.
> El objetivo es mucho mas amplio en todas las disciplinas geopolíticas que se dirimen.
> Al final, es una confrontación terminal entre el capitalismo *y el socialismo.*




Putin y su régimen SOCIALISTAS? .... Venga ... no me jodas ....


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

El consejo de Gazprom decidió no pagar dividendos con cargo 2021. Después de eso, las acciones de la empresa cayeron un 30 por ciento en pocos minutos y la bolsa Rusa suspendió la cotización para que no siga cayendo. 

Para ir como un tiro como dicen la cosa no deja de ser extraña.


----------



## El-Mano (30 Jun 2022)

Versión latinoamericana de lo sucedido en ucrania por "pucara.org". He eliminado algunas fotos/mapas para poder compartirlo.


*Guerra en Ucrania, días 124 a 126*
Reseña de los días 124 (domingo 26 de junio) a 126 (martes 28 de junio) de la guerra en Ucrania

Por Tom Cooper - analista en defensa, historiador, editor de ACIG.info y la serie de libros @war. Entre otros, es autor del libro Moscow's game of poker - Russian Military Intervention in Syria, 2015-2017, editado por Helion & Company.

Después de un breve descanso, volvamos a resumir lo que sucedió en Ucrania de los últimos tres días.

*Guerra aérea/de misiles*

Un Su-25 ruso fue derribado cerca de Sloviansk, el 24 de junio, y otro reclamado derribado un día después. Esta mañana, hay informes de que el segundo Su-25 del VKS golpeó las líneas eléctricas en el área de Belgorod, matando a su piloto.

Guerra de misiles: El 24 de junio, los ucranianos golpearon el cuartel general de la 20ª CAA; temprano el 25 de junio, y golpearon un depósito de municiones en Svatovo, en el óblast de Lugansk (prendiéndole fuego). Aparentemente, esa acción "provocó" que los rusos, a la mañana siguiente, atacaran el área de Kiev por seis Tu-22, luego por dos Su-34 y luego por cuatro Tu-22 adicionales, alrededor de las 19.00 horas. Todos los aviones se acercaron a través del espacio aéreo bielorruso y lanzaron sus misiles antes de ingresar al espacio aéreo ucraniano. El siguiente video proporciona una buena reconstrucción de esta acción, respaldada por las comunicaciones interceptadas de las tripulaciones del VKS.

El 26 de junio, los ucranianos reclamaron la destrucción de un convoy ruso en curso a lo largo de la carretera Maryansk-Berisav, en el óblast de Kherson, y un día después golpearon la isla de Zmyni con 12 cohetes que destruyeron, entre otros, otro sistema Pantsyr SAM.

Aparentemente, fue todo esto lo que llevó al GRU (inteligencia militar rusa) a declarar un abarrotado shopping en Kremenchuk como "objetivo": este fue alcanzado por dos Kh-22 lanzados desde un Tu-22M-3 que salió desde la base de Shaikovka (Óblast de Kaluga, 200 km al suroeste de Moscú), temprano el 27 de junio, matando a docenas (hasta donde sé, el número de muertes aún no se conoce: la última actualización que conozco es de 18 muertos, 59 heridos y 36 desaparecidos).







Una captura de pantalla de un video publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, mostró un Kh-22 en una picada terminal en Kremenchuk, en la mañana del 27 de junio.

En reacción a lo cual Washington decidió proporcionar SAM NASAMS a Ucrania.

Los comandantes rusos luego se acercaron para explicar que habían golpeado un hangar que contenía municiones y blindados suministradas por la OTAN, mientras que primero dijeron que Rusia no tiene nada que ver con este ataque, y luego dijeron que era un error.

Ayer, 28 de junio, los ucranianos desplegaron HIMARS para golpear una base rusa en Perevalsk, en el óblast de Lugansk (a unos 50 km de la línea del frente), para volver a atacar la isla Zmyini y, a primera hora de esta mañana, para atacar un objetivo desconocido en Belgorod y una base aérea fuera de Kursk, en Rusia (probablemente utilizando algunos de sus UAV Tupolev Tu-142 modificados). Los rusos 'tomaron represalias' lanzando un ataque de dos oleadas contra Mykolaiv y Ochakov, ayer. El primero, a las 04.00 horas de la mañana, se saldó con tres ataques con misiles contra la base de operaciones de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado. Esta estaba vacía y, por lo tanto, no se reportaron víctimas. Los ataques posteriores elevaron el número de Kh-22 liberados a un total de 11, algunos de los cuales fueron reclamados como derribados. Al menos un Kh-22 golpeó la base naval en Ochakov, mientras que otro golpeó un estadio en Mykolaiv. El mismo estadio fue atacado por otro misil por la tarde. Los ucranianos tuvieron al menos tres civiles muertos (incluida una niña de 6 años) y seis heridos.

Esta mañana, entre 6 y 8 Kh-22 han golpeado el área de Mykolaiv. Al menos uno de ellos golpeó un edificio de apartamentos. Se han reportado víctimas, pero aún no se conocen detalles.

*Batalla de Donbass*

La semana pasada, los rusos avanzaron hacia el sur en el área de Lyptsi y llegaron a Ruski Tyshky, desde donde su artillería puede llegar a Kharkov nuevamente. Desde entonces, están bombardeando regularmente las afueras del norte de la ciudad: otras áreas son golpeadas repetidamente por armas más pesadas / de mayor alcance. Entre otros, como resultado de sus ataques, el área de Korotich al oeste de la ciudad está sin energía eléctrica desde ayer por la noche. En la primera línea, posteriormente, los rusos han lanzado varios ataques al sur de Kozacha Lopan, pero especialmente en Ternova y Rubizhne. Mientras tanto, parece que han asegurado Ternova y han llegado a las afueras del norte de Rubizhne. Dicho esto, toda la acción allí está dirigida por pequeñas fuerzas (compañías agotadas), ambas partes están agotadas, y es obvio que esto es un "espectáculo secundario" en comparación con lo que está sucediendo en el este.

Sloviansk: los rusos continúan atacando la línea del frente entre Korulka, Dolyna y Bohorodichne, aún sin ningún éxito importante, excepto, posiblemente, establecerse en los márgenes septentrionales de esta última.

Lysychansk: En general, los rusos se han establecido en control sobre toda la orilla norte de los Donets Siversky, y están cubriendo todo Lysychansk con un bombardeo continuo de artillería. Por ahora, han capturado Bila Hora y Topolivka, y están presionando a Maloryzantseve y Verkhnokamyanka. En otras palabras: están tratando de explotar el impulso ganado por la retirada ucraniana de Severodonetsk. La gran pregunta de los últimos días fue: ¿qué van a hacer los ucranianos a continuación?

Al principio, parecía que una retirada de Lysychansk sería inminente: después de todo, aparecieron videos de varias columnas de T-64 e infantería mecanizada rodando en dirección a Bakhmut, y parecía como si elementos del 3º y 17º Tanque, y los sobrevivientes del 24º y 57º Mech hubieran sido evacuados de esta área. Se sabe que varias de las columnas también fueron alcanzadas por el fuego de artillería ruso, y hubo bajas. Mientras tanto, está claro que al menos el 24º y el 57º estaban demasiado agotados para seguir luchando y tuvieron que ser reemplazados por nuevas unidades; pero el 17 todavía está por ahí.


Un T-64 ucraniano capturado por el PMC Wagner: área desconocida.

En más detalle: en el área de Bila Hora, los ucranianos se han atrincherado en la planta de gelatina: los rusos están bombardeando fuertemente el área durante días, pero hasta ahora sus asaltos han fracasado. Lo que es más problemático es el avance ruso sobre Maloryzantseve, que amenaza con bloquear la T1302 al oeste de Lysychansk. Más al sur, los rusos están atacando desde Vovcharyvka hacia la zona montañosa al este de Verknokamyanka, que está bien fortificada. Lo que es particularmente desagradable para los ucranianos es el hecho de que los rusos han cruzado la T1302 al norte de Berestove y han atacado Sprine. Aunque los ucranianos informaron que eran repelidos allí, mientras tanto, no hay duda de que los rusos ahora también están atacando Verkhnokamyanka desde el sur.

Un obús autopropulsado ucraniano Krab calibre 155mm en acción en el Donbass.

En general, a mí me parece como si los rusos pudieran en cualquier momento abrirse paso en dirección a Bilohorivka y / o Zolotarivka, lo que a su vez provocaría una rápida retirada de la guarnición de Lysychansk. ¿Por qué? Porque, al igual que en Severodonetsk antes, el problema no es mantener la ciudad, sino mantener la guarnición abastecida. Esto último es imposible de hacer si se cortan las comunicaciones con ella. Además, al igual que Severdonetsk, los ucranianos están dispuestos a salvar a la masa de sus tropas con experiencia en combate y, por la forma en que están ejecutando esta operación, también la mayor parte de su equipo pesado.







Un Panzerhaubitze-2000 ucraniano en acción en el Donbass.

Bakhmut: Ayer, los ucranianos afirmaron haber recuperado Klynove, al este de Bakhmut, y luego atacaron hacia Ilovaisk. Al sur de esa área, el PMC Wagner está asaltando la central eléctrica de Vuhlehirska (en poder de elementos del 30º Mech) desde el este y el sur, más Smyhirja y Kodema al oeste de ella.







*Sur*

El 24 de junio, el 54º Mech atacó al sur de Vuhledar, con bastante éxito: empujó a los rusos (2-3 BTC débiles del 150º MRD) al menos 10 km hacia el sur, liberando al menos dos aldeas en el proceso. En otros lugares hubo pocas acciones, principalmente con el objetivo de mejorar las posiciones locales. Sin embargo, en la parte posterior de Rusia, la guerrilla ucraniana se está volviendo loca en el área de Melitopol: está atacando a funcionarios y tropas rusas, aparentemente algunos de los trenes que transportan suministros, también.

Nota: Sí, lo sé, hay rumores de que los ucranianos no solo liberaron Polohy, sino que también llegaron a Snihurivka, en el río Tokmak, al este de Tokmak (ciudad). Sin embargo, no hay evidencia de esto.







Un BTR-82 ruso capturado en algún lugar del sur. ¿Quizás alguien pueda identificar la insignia blanca estampada en él?

Kherson: en general, los ucranianos siguen callados sobre lo que está sucediendo allí. Hace unos días, alguien informó que estaban a solo cinco kilómetros de Kherson, pero creo que eso era "solo un reconocimiento en fuerza". Dicho esto, las afirmaciones rusas sobre algún tipo de contraofensiva solo pueden describirse como fantasía: tanto Kiselivka como Stanislav permanecen en manos ucranianas, y la guerrilla ucraniana está vívidamente activa dentro de Kherson (ciudad). Finalmente, en el norte del óblast de Kherson, el 60º Mech ucraniano liberó dos aldeas y empujó a los rusos de regreso a Zolota Balka.







Pucará Defensa

Análisis, opinión e información estratégica sobre Defensa y Seguridad en América Latina


----------



## kelden (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El consejo de Gazprom decidió no pagar dividendos con cargo 2021. Después de eso, las acciones de la empresa cayeron un 30 por ciento en pocos minutos y la bolsa Rusa suspendió la cotización para que no siga cayendo.
> 
> Para ir como un tiro como dicen la cosa no deja de ser extraña.



El estado ruso es el dueño del 50'2 % de las acciones. Cuando las acciones bajen otro 30 o 40 % se quedarán con el otro 49'8 % por cuatro perras ...


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

¿Pero el rublo no estaba en máximos y la economía de Rusia estaba mejorando a pesar de las sanciones?no entiendo na de ná...


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Versión latinoamericana de lo sucedido en ucrania por "pucara.org". He eliminado algunas fotos/mapas para poder compartirlo.
> 
> 
> *Guerra en Ucrania, días 124 a 126*
> ...



El tiraflechas no se entera de nada.
Ya puedes cambiar de informador


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

⚡Según fuentes ucranianas de Lisichansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército LPR ahora avanzan en casi todas las direcciones.

Se ejerce una presión especialmente fuerte sobre Privolye (combate urbano en la ciudad), Controversial, Zolotarevka y Verkhnekamenka (combate urbano allí también). La lucha también continúa en el propio Lisichansk. A la hora del almuerzo, según las declaraciones del Ministerio del Interior de la LPR, nuestras tropas controlaban el 50% de Lisichansk, incluidos los suburbios.

Según Volcheyarovka, la lucha continúa en el pueblo, no está completamente controlado.

También hay información sobre el progreso en las batallas por la Montaña Blanca.

Los medios extranjeros informan que la caída de Lisichansk es inevitable debido a las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## NPI (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> En que quedamos : ¿es posible que las use o las puede estar usando???? Anda que no hay diferencia. Pero la prensa es una mierda informe que te dice una cosa y la contraria a la vez.
> 
> Vamos el cuento de: "armas de destrucción masiva".
> 
> Sadam que no las tenía le atacaron por ese motivo y Putin que las tiene, no tienen cojones a atacarle.



La prensa no, AP es la que redacta 8 de cada 10 noticias que aparecen en España y el resto de la UE.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

Eliminado un teniente coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Aleksandrovka (zona de Nikolaev).




Spoiler: +18


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Jun 2022)

*Rusia restringe temporalmente las exportaciones de arroz y aminoácidos forrajeros*

Publicado:30 jun 2022 18:02 GMT
Las restricciones entrarán en vigor el próximo viernes y estarán vigentes hasta el 31 de diciembre.





Vitaliy Timkiv / Sputnik
El Ministerio de Agricultura de Rusia anunció este jueves limitaciones temporales para las exportaciones de arroz y aminoácidos forrajeros.
Las restricciones entrarán en vigor el próximo viernes, y estarán vigentes hasta el 31 de diciembre.

"Las decisiones tienen como objetivo garantizar la seguridad alimentaria del país, manteniendo estables los precios internos de estos productos, así como el apoyo a la industria ganadera y de procesamiento", cita TASS un comunicado del ministerio.

A mediados de marzo, Rusia limitó sus exportaciones de varios cereales y fertilizantes por cuotas para países individuales. El 10 de junio, el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasili Nebenzia, aseveró que la decisión fue vinculada con las sanciones occidentales, que afectan "su seguro y las transacciones financieras".

En medio de un fuerte aumento de los precios del trigo, se observa una dinámica similar con el arroz. A mediados de junio, estaban un 75 % por encima de los costos previos a la pandemia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

❗El ejército ruso sigue teniendo éxito en la dirección de Lisichansk.

- Se están llevando a cabo operaciones ofensivas desde Volcheyarovka hacia Maloryazantsevo con acceso a las afueras occidentales de Lisichansk.

- Además, los soldados rusos se dirigen hacia Lisichansky desde la refinería de petróleo del mismo nombre recientemente ocupada en las afueras de la ciudad.

Aparentemente, estas acciones se llevan a cabo para aislar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de uno de los últimos accesos hacia Belogorovka


----------



## Clavisto (30 Jun 2022)

- Estamos esperando -dijo el viejo tras acomodar al anciano en una de las mesas del salón.
- Bien -respondí.

Estupendo. Pocas cosas hay que me jodan más que ver entrar al bar a dos desconocidos, dos vejestorios, y que me digan que están esperando a otros. Y hoy tampoco era el mejor de mis días.

Era la una y media, hora de cañeo, hora de hacer algo. Y ahí tenía a dos momias ocupando una de las cinco mesas.

Pronto llegó alguien, un médico recién jubilado, el más joven, uno a quien nada más verlo supuse que venía en avanzadilla del factotum. Y entonces vi la cosa con otros ojos.

Gente de dinero. Gente que se gasta la pasta.

Él llegó y enseguida pidió por todos. Jamón, queso, botella de vino...Estaba tan pletórico como siempre a pesar de su edad.

- ¿No tienes tortilla, Kufisto?
- No -respondí como tantas otras veces. Dejamos de hacerlas tras el confinamiento. Dimos un giro nuevo al bar. En una ocasión le di mi número de teléfono para que me advirtiera el día anterior a su venida, algo que de poco ha servido. Él recuerda la tortilla de patatas cuando ya está en el bar, no antes.

Es normal. Es un jefe. Ha vivido mucho y bien. Todavía hoy, años después de jubilarse, sigue tirando de quienes fueron sus subordinados en el hospital. ¿Por qué se iba a acordar de avisar a un camarero?

Hombre de humor, vitalista, extranjero en La Mancha de los años ochenta, integrado, no apocalíptico, que diría Eco, algo que nosotros, nuestra familia, no quiso ver por pura cerrazón de la lealtad. Y así estamos como siempre hemos estado, según mi memoria, ya larga, recuerda.

Jamás le vi en el viejo bar de mi padre. Supongo que chocarían, Hoy me he enterado que llegó aquí en el 81, cuando este pueblo era otra cosa muy diferente a la actual. En aquel año yo ya tenía algo de razón; mi primer recuerdo del mundo es de diciembre del año anterior, el asesinato de Lennon. Pero él, entonces, era un tío joven, un atractivo extranjero medio moro, un ginecólogo que se encargaba de cuidar los coños de las santas mujeres del pueblo y de las de no tan santas, de esas chicas sobre las que los infantiles maridos de aquellas se medían entre cubalibres y partidas de dados que regularmente acababan a hostias.

- ¡Otra botella, Kufisto!

Estaba sentado junto al anciano, un hombre que en ese momento me preguntó por si era hijo de mi padre. Yo le dije que sí, que era el mayor de sus hijos, y él respondió presentándose, y entonces supe quien era, una celebridad del viejo pueblo, no lo había reconocido, han pasado tantos años desde que nos fuimos del viejo bar...

Pasó el tiempo con el resto de clientes y nos quedamos solos. Una buena mañana si acabara ahora, a las tres y media, perfecta. El más joven había pagado la abultada cuenta y yo estaba deseando volver a casa, echarme en la cama y descansar.

- ¡Kufisto! -dijo el jefe- ¿qué tienes por ahí?

Más comida, más bebida. Fabada y garbanzos con callos, esto de bote, de Casa Gerardo. Primera División. No había más blanco del que habían bebido y se pasaron al tinto.

Me resigné. En verano cerramos durante las horas de más calor pero bueno, hoy estaba siendo una excepción.

Otra botella de vino. Ya iban cuatro para cuatro jubilados. Jamón, queso curado, fabada, garbanzos con callos...

Eran casi las cuatro. Bajé las persianas del ventanal. Apagué la tragaperras y la televisión. No iba con ellos. Más cómodos.

- Café, Kufisto.

Café. Y chupitos caros, "¡lo mejor que tengas!. Y chistes verdes, y recuerdos verdes y risas rojas.

El bar estaba como cerrado para ellos aunque no se diesen cuenta. Me serví la primera cerveza y esperé sentado en un extremo de la barra.


Bien. A fin de cuentas sólo es otro día en una existencia apocalíptica.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Como es posible que digan que las ventas de petróleo estén en máximos y se pegue una ostia de este calibre?

No me creo que sea solo por el tema de los dividendos, habría que ver cuanto hay de propaganda en lo que dicen del record de exportaciones.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El bobierno acaba de anunciar oficialmente que es posible que el próximo invierno no haya gas suficiente y se tenga que elegir entre consumo doméstico y de empresas.
> 
> Y otra de regalo. Es posible que la gasofa alcance los 3 eypos dentro de poco. Chau.



Bueno, pero están parando a Putin


----------



## Don Pascual (30 Jun 2022)

No se si ha salido ya este momentazo, pero aún así lo cuelgo por su importancia y la relevancia de los actores. Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*La OTAN pide a Vladimir Putin el fin "inmediato" de la guerra en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la OTAN,* Jens Stoltenberg*, instó hoy al presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, a "poner fin inmediatamente" a la guerra iniciada por Rusia en Ucrania.

"El presidente Putin debería* retirar sus fuerzas* y poner fin a esta guerra inmediatamente, deteniendo el ataque a una nación democrática y soberana que causa tanto sufrimiento en Ucrania", indicó Stoltenberg en una rueda de prensa al término de la cumbre de la Alianza en Madrid.

Stoltenberg afirmó que "la guerra brutal del presidente Putin en Ucrania es absolutamente inaceptable y está causando mucha *muerte y daño para el pueblo ucraniano*", a la vez que "tiene ramificaciones para todo el mundo, por el incremento en los precios de los alimentos".

Al término de dos días de reunión de los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno aliados, Stoltenberg dejó claro que "esta *crisis alimentaria *no la ha causado las sanciones de la OTAN, sino la guerra de Putin".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya este momentazo, pero aún así lo cuelgo por su importancia y la relevancia de los actores. Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.



Cuando una broma esconde una realidad…el turco es un mal enemigo…


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

El Kremlin advirtió que Rusia no cumplirá con ninguna decisión del TEDH relacionada con mercenarios extranjeros. Al respecto de su destino se deben poner en contacto con la DPR.

Recientemente el padre de un mercenario marroquí condenado a muerte se dirigió a Putin con una solicitud de perdón para su hijo. También obtuvo la misma respuesta; todas las peticiones sobre mercenarios se deben realizar al DPR.
Por supuesto, Rusia tiene muchas formas para influir en las decisiones de la DNR. Pero es beneficioso para Rusia dirigir los contactos a las repúblicas populares, lo que requiere el reconocimiento real de su existencia a través del reconocimiento de las decisiones de su sistema legal. Se puede optar por no reconocer a la DPR de jure tanto como se quiera, pero si quiere hablar de alguna manera sobre mercenarios extranjeros se tendrá que hacer de facto.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jun 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Erdogan tapó el busto de Mustafá Kemal y se convirtio en Enver Pasha.



Estambul está llena de imágenes de 'Ataturk':


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

❗ Situación en Severodonetsk-Lysichansk
a partir de las 21:00 horas del 30 de junio de 2022

A pesar de las declaraciones de los funcionarios de la República Popular de Luhansk, la batalla por Lisichansk está lejos de terminar. No existe de ningún control formal del 30-50% de la ciudad.

▪Desde el lado de Severodonetsk, continúa el peinado de la orilla izquierda del Seversky Donets: destacamentos dispersos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, batallones nacionales y defensa terrorista se esconden en casas y arboledas. Hasta que todo el territorio no esté completamente despejado es algo prematuro hablar de establecer un control total.

▪Se completó la limpieza de la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk. Las unidades ucranianas que se retiraron a Zolotarevka están tratando de afianzarse en la última ruta de la ruta de retirada desde Lysichansk. Después de la captura de la aldea las fuerzas aliadas privaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la única vía de comunicación entre Lisichansk y Seversk. Ahora las unidades ucranianas se están retirando bajo fuego de artillería a través de Belogorovka.

La primera línea discurre a lo largo de la vía férrea en la zona de la estación Novozolotarevka. El pueblo de Verkhnekamenka al sur de la vía férrea está controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Hay feroces batallas.

▪Al oeste de Lisichansk, las fuerzas aliadas avanzan hacia Seversk desde dos direcciones: desde el lado de la refinería de petróleo hasta Verkhnekamenskoye y desde el lado de Nikolaevka hasta Disputed.

Al oeste de Verkhnekamenskoye, los restos de la brigada de defensa terodefensa 111 están tomando posiciones apresuradamente. De las armas "serias" quedan dos MANPADS "Stinger" y "Perun".

▪En las afueras del sur de Lisichansk, continúan los combates en el área de la planta RTI y Belaya Gora.

▪Las unidades chechenas cruzaron Seversky Donets cerca de Privolye desde Staraya Krasnyanka y, junto con la Milicia Popular de la RPD están asaltando la población. El mensaje sobre la captura completa de Privolye fue prematuro: quedan focos de resistencia en el pueblo.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Lysichansk #Lugansk #Rusia #Severodonetsk #Seversk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente indonesio habría entregado a Putin una carta de Zelensky durante su visita a Moscú. El contenido de la carta no fue revelado. Pero apenas hay nada en él que pueda detener la guerra en Ucrania, ya que Zelensky es completamente no subjetivo en este asunto, y los Estados Unidos ya han dejado claro que no van a detener la guerra, al contrario, están demostrando por todos los medios que van a alimentarla durante el mayor tiempo posible con la esperanza de que Rusia se retire y puedan declarar la victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Zelensky le envía a Putin una carta usando esa vía alternativa, es que tiene más que claro que le han vendido, a él y a Ucrania. A saber qué le dirá, pero que será en un tono muy distinto al que suele usar en el 'escenario', eso es seguro. Me da que al payaso le quedan pocas funciones que representar, eso no habrá gustado nada a sus amos angloamericanos.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso
La presidenta del organismo alerta sobre el impacto de las sanciones impuestas por la guerra en Ucrania y la elevada inflación.

El banco central de Rusia advierte de que la economía se hundirá en el segundo trimestre y Putin desoye el aviso


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se que es duro para putin. Pero si estratega y quiere salvar su país debe retirarse dd Ucrania. Antes de destrozar económicamente, socialmente y militarmente rusia por su ego. Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. Si esta guerra se alarga rusia acabara implosionando como la urrs. La otan esta deseando alargar el conflicto.



¿Destrozar económicamente a Rusia? 
Estas gilipolleces se podrían entender hace 3 meses, pero a estas alturas viendo la evolución de los acontecimientos ya no tienen un pase. Solo se hacen con la intención de ensuciar y trolear el hilo.
Escucha patán: TODOS los indicadores macro y TODOS los organismos internacionales (incluyendo el FMI) dicen justo lo contrario.
¿De donde has sacado esa gilipollez Premio Nobel? ¿Te lo ha dicho tu tu frutera?
Estoy pagando la gasolina a mas de dos euros y encima tengo que soportar payasadas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jun 2022)

Kiev está acelerando la producción de uniformes militares para mujeres.

Pero en Ucrania niegan los planes de movilización masiva de mujeres en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (hasta ahora).


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También es posible que, todo eso que usted ha planteado, no tenga nada que ver
> con la perspectiva que maneja la 'estavka'.
> Ucrania no es la cuestión principal, aunque sea la partitura 'técnico-militar' primera.
> El objetivo es mucho mas amplio en todas las disciplinas geopolíticas que se dirimen.
> Al final, es una confrontación terminal entre el capitalismo y el socialismo.



No es una confrontación entré capitalismo o socialismo sino entre un neoliberalismos basado en la hegemonía de los anglos contra países de diferente espectros político-económicos que les perjudica gravemente esa hegemonía que ejercen.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Reino Unido mandará 1.000 millones de euros en ayuda militar a Ucrania.

Reino Unido* ha aprobado otro paquete de ayuda militar a *Ucrania *valorado en mil millones de euros. "Incluye sofisticados sistemas de defensa aérea, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, nuevos e innovadores equipos de guerra electrónica y miles de piezas de material vital para los soldados ucranianos", ha explicado la oficina del primer ministro, *Boris Johnson*, en un comunicado.


----------



## Satori (30 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107096
> 
> 
> Kiev está acelerando la producción de uniformes militares para mujeres.
> ...



Ucras como carne de cañón? Que desperdicio!!


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Con el control de la información que ha puesto el hijoPutin, no creo que sepamos realmente que está pasando en Rusia ni si tienen problemas en el día a día con su economía.

Pero como Gazprom se vaya a la puta mierda, la economía rusa se va detrás al completo


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También es posible que, todo eso que usted ha planteado, no tenga nada que ver
> con la perspectiva que maneja la 'estavka'.
> Ucrania no es la cuestión principal, aunque sea la partitura 'técnico-militar' primera.
> El objetivo es mucho mas amplio en todas las disciplinas geopolíticas que se dirimen.
> Al final, es una confrontación terminal entre el capitalismo y el socialismo.



Error total lo de pensar que la Rusia de hoy representa algún tipo de socialismo. No hay nada más capitalista que la Rusia de Putin. Que no os confunda lo de llevar banderas con la hoz y el martillo, es algo puramente simbólico y cultural. Los rusos tienen una relación con su propia historia mucho más sana y sin los complejos occidentales.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando una broma esconde una realidad…el turco es un mal enemigo…



Como se suele decir de manera coloquial... medio en broma, medio en serio.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jun 2022)

Pobre Boris, no puede evitar quedar como un idiota a cada instante...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Destrozar económicamente a Rusia?
> Estas gilipolleces se podrían entender hace 3 meses, pero a estas alturas viendo la evolución de los acontecimientos ya no tienen un pase. Solo se hacen con la intención de ensuciar y trolear el hilo.
> Escucha patán: TODOS los indicadores macro y TODOS los organismos internacionales (incluyendo el FMI) dicen justo lo contrario.
> ¿De donde has sacado esa gilipollez Premio Nobel? ¿Te lo ha dicho tu tu frutera?
> Estoy pagando la gasolina a mas de dos euros y encima tengo que soportar payasadas.



Eso es lo más cabreante, como nos hemos empobrecido y encima tenemos que aguantarles sus payasadas a los CM del otanfato. Es pitorreo hacia los remeros…


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Jun 2022)

Dicho *por los ucranianos*.

"El enemigo llevó a cabo operaciones de asalto en las áreas de la parte noreste de la refinería de Lysychansk, el asentamiento de Topolivka y la parte norte de los asentamientos de Vovchoiarivka y Maloriazantseve", dice el comunicado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. "[Rusia] tiene un éxito parcial. *Mantiene bajo control de fuego la sección de la carretera Topolivka - Lysychansk*"

Última hora y noticias de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania


Como no espabilen, les acaban de cortar la unica via de retirada a las tropas de Lysychansk.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Ucras como carne de cañón? Que desperdicio!!



Tu eres como yo: Lo qué te gustaría es usar tu "cañón" con ellas, eh, ¡pajaro!

PS, Si todos nos dedicaramos a follar en vez de a hacer guerritas el mundo sería un sitio cojonudo.
Me gusta mucho una frase que decía Michael jackson en una de sus canciones: Soy amante, no guerrero.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Con el control de la información que ha puesto el hijoPutin, no creo que sepamos realmente que está pasando en Rusia ni si tienen problemas en el día a día con su economía.
> 
> Pero como Gazprom se vaya a la puta mierda, la economía rusa se va detrás al completo



Es más bien al revés, pero tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No es una confrontación entré capitalismo o socialismo sino entre un neoliberalismos basado en la hegemonía de los anglos contra países de diferente espectros político-económico que les perjudica gravemente esa hegemonía que ejercen.



De hecho lo hemos comprobado hasta en la pandemia. La propiedad intelectual protegida y vendida a precio de monopolio es una de las claves de todo esto. Aunque un indio hubiera sacado la mejor vacuna del mundo, el sistema de filtrado que impone Big Pharma no habría permitido jamás que llegase a occidente. Nosotros tenemos que comprar lo anglo en todos esos campos en los que por colusiones diversas disfrazadas de motivos técnicos no hay competencia, y nuchas veces todo el I+D lo pagan, irónicamente, los estados. Ahí están los mayores márgenes y ROEs del mundo, farmacia, defensa, control de tiempo de ocio... por eso es letal dejarte controlar por redes sociales extranjeras, telenovelas, organizaciones suprancionales no democraticas y de reparto asimetrico del poder.... Al menos hay cada vez más países conscientes de ello, pero es difícil porque el dominio de las mentes es uno de los campos que más evolucionan por razones obvias. El orden de 1945 es absurdo y debería caer pero se resiste .


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Dicho *por los ucranianos*.
> 
> "El enemigo llevó a cabo operaciones de asalto en las áreas de la parte noreste de la refinería de Lysychansk, el asentamiento de Topolivka y la parte norte de los asentamientos de Vovchoiarivka y Maloriazantseve", dice el comunicado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. "[Rusia] tiene un éxito parcial. *Mantiene bajo control de fuego la sección de la carretera Topolivka - Lysychansk*"
> 
> ...



Déjalos que se queden atrapados a ver si los fulminan de una sola vez, de una tacada, menos nazis mejor para rusia y los civiles ukranianos


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Uf, como si lo estuviera viendo:

- Ha sido una mina ucraniana.
- Ese video donde se ve la estela del torpedo está manipulado.
- La armada rusa no usa esos torpedos.
- Es un ataque de falsa bandera. 
- El barco iba cargado de armamento occidental.
- Había un biolaboratorio a bordo del barco.


----------



## PERRUGAZO (30 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107096
> 
> 
> Kiev está acelerando la producción de uniformes militares para mujeres.
> ...



Para qué? Si he leído que los chad ukras están a punto de tomar Kherson


----------



## El-Mano (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tiraflechas no se entera de nada.
> Ya puedes cambiar de informador



No esta mal tener fuentes de todo tipo, lo aporto para el que le interese ver info de varias fuentes. Al menos no parece decir gilipolleces gordas como los de ejercitos, yagos y etc.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107096
> 
> 
> Kiev está acelerando la producción de uniformes militares para mujeres.
> ...



De momento


----------



## El-Mano (30 Jun 2022)

A ver como venden los avances rusos los "tubers" y ciertas revistitas de expertos, y ciertos tipos gordos de la tv.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Samgragas y Anzor nos decían que la economía rusa ha salido reforzada de las sanciones..


----------



## vettonio (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tu eres como yo: Lo qué te gustaría es usar tu "cañón" con ellas, eh, ¡pajaro!
> 
> PS, Si todos nos dedicaramos a follar en vez de a hacer guerritas el mundo sería un sitio cojonudo.
> Me gusta mucho una frase que decía Michael jackson en una de sus canciones: Soy amante, no guerrero.



Grandísima verdad.

Mas hacer como los bonobos y menos el chimpancé.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Jun 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Déjalos que se queden atrapados a ver si los fulminan de una sola vez, de una tacada, menos nazis mejor para rusia y los civiles ukranianos



Atrapados se quedaran, porque las ordenes de la OTAN a las tropas ucranianas es que se queden ahi donde esten y se dejen masacrar para poder sacarlo en el telediario.

Igual llega un punto en que empezamos a ver desbandadas y tiros entre ucra-nazis y simples reclutas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si Zelensky le envía a Putin una carta usando esa vía alternativa, es que tiene más que claro que le han vendido, a él y a Ucrania. A saber qué le dirá, pero que será en un tono muy distinto al que suele usar en el 'escenario', eso es seguro. Me da que al payaso le quedan pocas funciones que representar, eso no habrá gustado nada a sus amos angloamericanos.



Si, no deja de ser un un tanto extraño el canal usado…los asiáticos son la forma de acceder a Putin, occidente ya no pinta nada.

Malos tiempos para occidente, es decir para nosotros…


----------



## Nico (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Más de 50 países habían hecho a Ucrania nuevas promesas de suministro de armas.
> 
> Ucrania recibirá:
> 
> ...





Y después cerraron el Power Point y se fueron a comer gambas con champagne.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> ....
> 
> Igual llega un punto en que empezamos a ver desbandadas y tiros entre ucra-nazis y simples reclutas.



puede pasar....de todos modos, a la otan que le den por culo y sus telediarreos, rusia le da igual con tal de no tenerlos cerca de sus fronteras con sus armas/tanques/mlrs/etc...


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Putin y su régimen SOCIALISTAS? .... Venga ... no me jodas ....



No lo ha entendido usted...abra mas la mente.
ea el cuadro con amplitud y perspectiva...


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Manda cojones lo de esta gentuza. Invadieron Ucrania pensando en que nadie en Europa iba a hacer nada por miedito y están haciendo el mayor ridículo militar de la historia. 

Su economía a pique, arruinando a sus gentes y mandando a morir a sus militares sin ton ni son, les importan una mierda. 

Y que nadie de su entorno se capaz de parar al subnormal que dirige esto y ponga un poco de cordura... es difícil de creer.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por la misma razón de que hijos la élites de Kremlin en vez de ir a Sochi o Crimea, prefieren Costa Azul francesa, Italia o cualquier otro destino menos Rusia.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



De hecho, hay gente que recopila todo eso, es muuuuy "curioso" ver como la gran mayoría de hijos y familiares de los políticos del Kremlin estudian, viven o se han formado en el "malvado occidente"..

"
La bloguera Ekaterina Kalashnikova recopiló datos sobre el lugar de residencia de los hijos de los presentadores. políticos rusos- Dmitry Medvedev, Sergey Lavrov, Dmitry Kozak, Elena Mizulina y muchos otros. Como resultado, resultó que todos prefieren vivir, trabajar y estudiar exclusivamente en el extranjero, contrario a la posición patriótica de sus padres.



*Con* Familia del primer ministro Dmitry Medvedev

Medvedev está casado con Svetlana Linnik, quien es prima E.Vasilyeva - pasando en el caso de "Oboronservis".

La propia Vasilyeva es hija de una de las autoridades criminales de San Petersburgo: Vasilyev. El presidente Dmitry Medvedev en enero de 2012 le otorgó la Orden de Honor.


Medvedev tiene un hijo: Ilya Medvedev. Sobre el este momento estudia en Rusia, pero en una entrevista pública dijo que continuaría sus estudios en la Universidad de Massachusetts USA.

Familia del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores S. Lavrov

La única hija del canciller Sergei Lavrov, Ekaterina, vive y estudia en Estados Unidos.

Actualmente se está graduando de la Universidad de Columbia en Nueva York y planea quedarse en los Estados Unidos de forma permanente.


Familia del vicepresidente de la Duma estatal S. Zheleznyak

Tres hijas del vicepresidente de la Duma estatal Sergei Zheleznyak estudian en el extranjero.

Ekaterina, en una escuela suiza de élite (la matrícula cuesta 2,4 millones de rublos al año desde el grado 6 al 12), Anastasia, en Londres, en la universidad (la matrícula por año es de aproximadamente 630 mil rublos).

La más joven, Lisa, actualmente también vive en Londres.

Es interesante que el "patriota-marinero" Zheleznyak declaró un ingreso de 3,5 millones de rublos y al mismo tiempo paga 11 millones al año para la educación de sus hijos en universidades occidentales ...


Familia del vicepresidente de la Duma estatal A. Zhukov

Hijo: Peter Zhukov estudió en Londres e incluso fue a prisión allí, Zhukov Jr. participó en una pelea de borrachos y recibió 14 meses de prisión.

Familia del Vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal Sergei Andenko

Mi hija estudia y vive en Alemania.

Familia del Viceprimer Ministro D. Kozak

El hijo mayor del viceprimer ministro Dmitry Kozak, Alexei, vive en el extranjero desde hace al menos seis años y se dedica al negocio de la construcción.


Es copropietario de varias empresas extranjeras: Red, McBright y Yuna. Al mismo tiempo, también trabaja en el Grupo VTB de propiedad estatal.

El hermano menor de Aleksey Kozak, Alexander, trabaja para Credit Suisse.

Este año, las autoridades alemanas y estadounidenses acusaron al banco suizo de ayudar a clientes de alto perfil a evadir impuestos. Hay una investigación.

La familia del diputado de la Duma Estatal A. Remezkov de la facción " Rusia Unida»

El hijo mayor de Remezkov, Stepan, se graduó recientemente de Valley Forge Militar College en Pensilvania (un año de estudio cuesta 1.295.761 rublos).


El hijo del diputado fue entrenado bajo el programa para oficiales del Ejército de los EE. UU. (!!!).

Luego, Styopa ingresó a la Universidad privada de Hofstra en Hempstead, Nueva York.

El hijo medio del diputado, Nikolai, estudia en Reino Unido desde 2008. escuela privada Colegio Malvern.

PERO la hija más joven Vive en Viena, donde practica gimnasia. Masha Remezkova representó a la selección de Austria (!!!) en las competencias infantiles en Ljubljana.


Familia del diputado V. Fetisov

Hija Anastasia, creció y estudió en los EE. UU. Nastya nunca aprendió a escribir y leer en ruso.

La familia del jefe de los Ferrocarriles Rusos V. Yakunin

Los hijos y nietos del "principal patriota de Rusia", jefe de Ferrocarriles Rusos, Vladimir Yakunin, viven fuera del país, en Inglaterra y Suiza.


El hijo del jefe de Russian Railways A. Yakunin estudió y largos años vivió en Londres, actualmente representa a VIYM como socio cofundador y también es empleado de la oficina de Londres.

Desde 2006, Yakunin Jr. ha sido copropietario de la empresa de inversión Venture Investments & Yield Management (VIYM), registrada en el Reino Unido, que se dedica a proyectos de desarrollo en Occidente y Europa del Este.

Actualmente vive de forma permanente en su casa de Londres, comprada en 2007 por 4,5 millones de libras (225 millones de rublos) y registrada en un offshore panameño.


El otro hijo de Yakunin, Viktor, vive en Suiza, donde también posee bienes raíces de lujo.

Los nietos del director de Russian Railways también estudian en prestigiosas instituciones educativas de estos países.

Familia de Svetlana Nesterova, diputada de la Duma Estatal de la facción Rusia Unida

La hija vive en el Reino Unido.

Familia de P. Astakhov

El hijo mayor del Defensor de la Infancia, Pavel Astakhov, Anton estudió en Oxford y en la Escuela de Economía de Nueva York.


El niño más joven y nació en Cannes, en una villa alquilada.

La familia del diputado de la Duma Estatal de la facción "SR" E. Mizulina

El principal luchador por los valores ortodoxos tradicionales tiene un hijo, Nikolai.

Primero, Nikolai estudió en Oxford, recibió un diploma y se mudó a vivir de forma permanente a la tolerante Bélgica, donde se permiten los matrimonios entre personas del mismo sexo.


Hoy trabaja en Bélgica en una importante empresa internacional bufete de abogados Mayer Brown.

¡¿No está claro cómo Elena Mizulina, presidenta del Comité de la Duma Estatal sobre la Familia, la Mujer y la Infancia, dejó a su propio hijo en un peligro tan gay?!...

La hija del comunista Vorontsov Anna vive en Italia. Se mudó allí desde Alemania, donde también estudió.

Actualmente estudiando en la Universidad de Milán.

El propio Vorontsov, echando espuma por la boca, estigmatiza a Occidente y, mientras tanto, paga cientos de miles de euros por la educación de su hija en Milán.


Familia de Elena Rakhova, diputada de la Duma Estatal de la facción Rusia Unida

La miembro de Rusia Unida, Elena Rakhova, que se hizo famosa por llamar "no bloqueo" a los habitantes de Leningrado que vivieron menos de 120 días en el bloqueo, tiene una hija que vive en los Estados Unidos.

Polina Rakhova se graduó de la facultad. relaciones Internacionales Universidad Estatal de San Petersburgo, luego se mudó a Nueva York.

La familia de B. Gryzlov, miembro del Consejo de Seguridad.

La hija del ex presidente de la Duma estatal, uno de los fundadores del partido Rusia Unida y ahora miembro del Consejo de Seguridad, Boris Gryzlov, Evgenia, vive en Tallin. E incluso recientemente recibió la ciudadanía estonia.


Familia de A. Fursenko.

El exministro de Educación Andrei Fursenko, quien impulsó al país sistema de USO, largo tiempo ocultó al público que sus hijos también estudiaron en el extranjero.



Ilya Medvedev, hijo de Dmitry Medvedev: foto, biografía, padres, vida personal y datos interesantes. ¿Por qué no se sabe nada sobre las hijas de Putin y por qué el hijo de Medvedev actúa en series de televisión? Aprendimos qué les gusta y dónde viven los hijos de los políticos famosos.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Samgragas y Anzor nos decían que la economía rusa ha salido reforzada de las sanciones..



La caída se ha producido porque la junta de accionistas ha decidido utilizar las ganancias para inversión y desarrollo en lugar de pagar dividendos con ellas. Esto es, gasificar las regiones, prepararse para el invierno y pagar el impuesto de extracción de minerales en un monto mayor.

Aunque ya veo que Marquina no pierde oportunidad de hablar mal de Rusia, sea el tema que sea. Un país que según él es su casa, aunque con sólo verle la cara y oírle hablar ya se da uno cuenta de qué pie cojea.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Jun 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> A ver como venden los avances rusos los "tubers" y ciertas revistitas de expertos, y ciertos tipos gordos de la tv.



Como el papá de este, al final todo queda en casa


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Es cosa mía o Rusia empieza a oler a culo de repente? Están viendo la cosa jodida los orcos


----------



## Iskra (30 Jun 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 29 de junio de 2022







www.mid.ru





*Situación actual en Ucrania*





Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, ha sido liberado casi todo el territorio de la RPL, una parte significativa de la RPD, toda la provincia de Jersón y grandes partes de las provincias de Járkov y Zaporiyia, los puertos de Mariúpol y Berdiansk en el mar de Azov. En los territorios liberados de las unidades neonazis, se restablece la vida pacífica, la economía e industria, la infraestructura, se lanzan las empresas y se abren las escuelas, guarderías, clínicas ambulatorias y hospitales. Para el 1 de julio, se está prevista la reanudación los servicios ferroviarios para la carga y pasajeros entre Crimea y Melitópol.


Los dirigentes rusos han declarado varias veces que en el marco de la operación, las FF.AA. rusas atacan solamente los objetivos militares con armas de precisión. Para evacuar a la población civil de los distritos peligrosos, se cesa el fuego y se crean corredores humanitarios. Desde el comienzo de la operación, entraron en Rusia más de 2.150 millones de personas, incluidos más de 340 mil de niños. Rusia proporciona ayuda humanitaria a los que viven en las regiones de Ucrania, la RPL y RPD, liberados de los neonazis. A partir del 24 de febrero, Rusia les ha abastecido con 37 mil de toneladas de alimentos, medicamentos y otros artículos de primera necesidad.


En este contexto, el régimen de Zelenski va aumentando la campaña de desinformación agresiva contra Rusia. Inventa otras causas mentirosas para culpar a nuestro país de que destruye a la población civil e infraestructura civil (según sus palabras). Esta lista incluye la historia sobre las FF.AA. rusas presuntamente atacando con misiles un edificio residencial en el distrito de Shevchenko en Kiev, que resultó en la muerte de una niña de seis años. En efecto, el pasado 26 de junio, un misil ucraniano del sistema de lanzamiento de misiles S-300, derribado por el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano, cayó en la casa que ya se había desmantelado en abril. Fue un intento desafortunado de oponerse a la Fuerza Aeroespacial de Rusia, que había atacado con un misil de precisión y destruido hangares de la planta Artiom que se ubicaron en su alrededor. En éstos, se habían producido municiones para los lanzamisiles múltiples ucranianos. No fue perjudicada la infraestructura civil. Otra provocación flagrante del régimen de Zelenski fue un intento de acusar a las FF.AA. rusas de atacar el centro comercial en Kremenchuk, el pasado 27 de junio. El régimen kievita sostuvo que se habían encontrado allí en torno a un mil de civiles. Por desgracia, todas estas noticias falsas se reprodujeron y se divulgaron. Según Kiev, se produjo un incendio en el edificio, había personas muertas y heridas. Quisiera destacar los materiales presentados por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. Además, fueron apoyados por nuestras entidades extranjeras en las plataformas de varias organizaciónes internacionales. Estos materiales indican que, en decenas de metros del centro comercial en Kremenchug, están hangares de la planta de defensa Kredmash en que se almacenaron los armamentos llegados de EEUU y Europa para enviar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbás.


Tal vez, la comunidad occidental pregunte a sus regímenes, ¿para qué suministran y almacenan las armas y municiones tan cerca de un centro comercial? ¿No se les ocurre esa pregunta? ¿Verdad? Ni a los corresponsales occidentales, ni a las organizaciones no gubernamentales occidentales, ni a los mismos activistas humanísticos que se preocupan tan mucho por la situación en Ucrania. ¿Nunca se les ha ocurrido esta pregunta? ¿Para qué los regímenes occidentales suministran las armas al territorio de Ucrania y las almacenan en la proximidad inmediata de la infraestructura densamente poblada? Todo esto lo hacen a propósito. Es lo que llamamos “esconderse detrás de las espaldas de los civiles”, tratándolos como una factura y usándolos como rehenes de sus intereses geopolíticos. Fueron precisamente los hangares, y no los centros comerciales y los civiles, los que fueron destruidos con golpes de alta precisión asestados por la Fuerza Aeroespacial rusa.


No disminuye el ruido en cuanto al mito sobre el apocalipsis alimentario global, que, según se afirma, fue provocado por Rusia tras el bloqueo de los cereales ucranianos. Lo más sorprendente es que no lo confirman ningunas cifras, hechos, datos de organizaciones internacionales ni los propios datos sobre la producción de alimentos en Occidente. Nada se tiene en cuenta al divulgarse este mito. Ya se está compaginado la imagen, se están enviados las tesis inscritas en las guías metodológicas. Esta campaña de información no se puede eclipsar con nada – ni con hechos globales con cifras de la producción de alimentos, ni con hechos que confirman los suministros de los cereales a los países occidentales. Esta historia escenificada ha alcanzado una dimensión global. Basta con sólo recordar las declaraciones escandalosas e inaceptables de la Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la República Federal de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, diciendo: “Rusia aprovecha el hambre conscientemente como una arma y toma de rehén a todo el mundo”. No solamente dice mentiras, sino que engaña descarada y cínicamente. Annalena Baerbock hace todo para enterrar en el olvido lo que exactamente su país, durante la historia, ha usado el hambre como una arma y ha tomado a personas de rehenes, destruyendo la población civil y deseando borrar nuestro país de la faz de la Tierra.


Repito una vez más: Rusia no pone obstáculos a la exportación de cereales del territorio de Ucrania. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia abre diariamente corredores seguros, informa a todos los socios y a la Organización Marítima Internacional sobre ellos. Estamos dispuestos a garantizar el paso de buques comerciales extranjeros desde el Bósforo hasta las aguas territoriales ucranianas y viceversa. Las respectivas declaraciones se hicieron repetidamente a todos los niveles. Naturalmente, esto es posible, en caso de la inspección de estos buques para comprobar la ausencia de productos de uso militar y la prevención de su escolta por buques de guerra extranjeros, aviones y aparatos aéreos no tripulados.


¿Qué impide realmente la exportación de granos ucranianos? La obstaculizan hoy las autoridades de la propia Ucrania responsables por garantizar un paso seguro de buques comerciales a través de sus aguas territoriales, al limpiarlas de minas o proporcionar una salida segura a estos buques.


Además, Rusia está dispuesta a exportar decenas de millones de toneladas de sus propios cereales, si se levantan las restricciones occidentales para su exportación. ¿Qué le preocupa a Occidente? ¿Que no haya hambre en el mundo? Entonces, dejen de bloquear el suministro de alimentos. Y es lo que hacen Washington, Bruselas y Londres. Quisiera recordar que las restricciones occidentales se aplican a las entradas de buques en los puertos de Rusia, los servicios de mantenimiento de los buques rusos en los puertos extranjeros, los seguros de transporte marítimo y las transferencias bancarias. Todo se hizo para escalar artificialmente esta situación. Lo hacen Washington, Londres y Bruselas. Lamentablemente, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y la UE no están dispuestos a asumir la responsabilidad por sus propias acciones, inclusive para eliminar el riesgo de hambruna global de que hablan tan frecuentemente. Se celebran conferencias sobre cómo evitar el hambre en la Tierra. Las mismas personas que están inventando nuevas medidas restrictivas de carácter logístico, financiero y económico están discutiendo inteligentemente en la mesa de negociación qué hacer para que los alimentos se suministren libremente a todos los rincones de nuestro planeta. ¿Qué es eso? ¿Cinismo? ¿Tontería? ¿Impudencia? Me parece que es un crimen de carácter universal, por el cual alguien debe responder seguramente. Como siempre sucedió con lo que los regímenes occidentales quisieron ocultar o velar y que salió a la luz pública. Ahora está sucediendo de forma suficientemente rápida. No habrá que esperar diez, ni cinco años, ni siquiera un año. Descubriremos la verdad sobre quién y cómo fabricó este apocalipsis alimentario en nuestro planeta. Sabemos que es un resultado de acciones de los regímenes occidentales. Hay nombres concretos. Creo que nos enteraremos quienes son próximamente. 


EEUU y sus aliados no dejan de bombear armas a Ucrania. Según los expertos occidentales, el volumen total de la ayuda militar, financiera y humanitaria prometida a Ucrania desde el pasado 24 de enero superó los 80 mil millones de dólares, de los cuales un 45% es puramente el apoyo militar. Los suministros de armas representan una amenaza para la seguridad no sólo de Ucrania, sino también fuera de este país. Miles de sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles Stinger, misiles antitanque Javelin, lanzagranadas y otro material bélico pueden y estarán próximamente en los "mercados negros" de todo el mundo. Los organismos del orden de varios países de Europa occidental y del Este ya han constatado un aumento significativo del volumen de tráfico criminal de armas provenientes del territorio controlado por Kiev. No digan posteriormente que no les han advertido. Les advertimos todos los días. Todo lo que se envía al territorio de Ucrania en forma de armas volverá a través del mercado negro, y ante todo, a Europa.


Occidente continúa escalando la situación y prolongando artificialmente la operación militar especial prestando a Kiev no solo la ayuda militar, sino también un apoyo político. En este contexto consideramos la decisión de la Cumbre de la UE celebrada los pasados días 23 y 24 de junio de otorgar a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a miembros de la Unión Europea, que, de hecho, es otro ejemplo de las acciones de los regímenes occidentales dirigidos a dominar el territorio de Ucrania y aprovecharlo para disuadir a Rusia. Esto no tiene nada que ver con el desarrollo de la economía de Ucrania, sus instituciones financieras y democráticas. Esto se afirma incluso en las propias decisiones, en que se constata un bajo nivel de cumplimiento por Ucrania de las condiciones establecidas para los candidatos. Pero, ¿a quién detiene esto cuando es necesario cumplir un encargo político y explicar, proporcionar motivación para enviar armas de todo tipo allí? La prolongación de la operación especial no conllevará nada más, sino un aumento de víctimas entre la población civil de las repúblicas de Donbás y Ucrania. Occidente lo sabe. Pero no les importa. Se trata de vidas de las personas que, según creen, no son como ellos. Los representantes de los países occidentales son excepcionales. Estas personas (y así siempre pensó históricamente Occidente) que viven al este del "centro" de Europa no merecen la misma actitud hacia sí mismas, y sus vidas no son tan "caras" en comparación con las vidas de quienes viven en Occidente. La única pregunta es: ¿dónde se encuentra este "centro" de Europa? ¿Por qué en Bruselas decidieron que estaba allí? Si ustedes conocen la geografía (sabemos que ellos no la conocen bien) miren el continente, tomen una regla y miren dónde está el centro de Europa, el centro del continente europeo. No hablo de Eurasia. Vamos a darnos cuenta de cómo es la situación en Europa, al inicio.


Los intentos agresivos de Occidente de imponer su visión del orden mundial y el uso cínico del factor ucraniano con estos fines ponen de relieve una vez más lo relevante de los objetivos de la operación militar especial que seguramente se alcanzarán, como lo declararon las autoridades rusas.





*Reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Ucrania*





El pasado 28 de junio, se celebró una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU convocada por la presidencia albanesa a solicitud de Kiev en relación con los ataques con misiles lanzados en los últimos días contra la infraestructura de varias ciudades de Ucrania, inclusive Kremenchug.


Los países occidentales, en violación de las condiciones establecidas en el marco del Consejo de seguridad, insistieron en la participación del Presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, en el evento por videoconferencia. Su función es clara. Desempeña el papel de showman, por lo que su cara que se hizo familiar debería haber aparecido esta vez también. Hace una semana, se le negó a la Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la República Centroafricana, Sylvie Baipo-Temon, la oportunidad de participar en una reunión por videoconferencia. ¿Es una manifestación del racismo? Es decir, ¿se le niega al representante del continente africano lo que se permite a una persona blanca? ¿Están ustedes bien? ¿En qué siglo viven? ¿Cómo puede ser que una persona blanca pueda "entrar" en la sala del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU por videoconferencia, pero un representante del continente africano no? ¿Es este un nuevo tipo de segregación? En nuestro país nunca hubo racismo, trata de esclavos. Nuestro país luchó históricamente contra estos fenómenos infames en el mundo, promoviendo intensamente el proceso de descolonización. Es inadmisible que esta lógica neocolonial vuelva a dominar, porque a un "grupo" de países les pareció que tenía derecho a decir quién podía participar en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y quién no; quién era digno de estar conectado por videoconferencia y quién no. Creo que aquellos que no dieron a la representante del continente africano la oportunidad de participar en la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y concedieron esta oportunidad y privilegio al representante de la "comunidad occidental" deberían dar explicaciones al respecto.


Obviamente, la tarea principal de Kiev fue tratar de superar la "fatiga" de los problemas ucranianos y crear un telón de fondo favorable para que los Estados occidentales aumenten la ayuda militar. Sin embargo, Vladímir Zelenski no logró alcanzar sus objetivos y elevar el "grado de discusión" en el Consejo, hasta después de la presentación de un nuevo producto de la propaganda ucraniana. Entendemos que toda la historia en torno a Kremenchug hizo coincidir evidentemente con la Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid. Todo está claro. Nuestra pregunta está dirigida a los regímenes occidentales. Hasta no tanto a ellos, nunca dirán la verdad, sino a la comunidad occidental en primer lugar. ¿Entienden ustedes dónde se almacenan las armas suministradas por el régimen occidental? En general, estas "minas" occidentales de todo tipo (digo simbólicamente) se colocan bajo la infraestructura civil y se ubican en la proximidad inmediata. ¿Para qué? Está claro para qué: para usarla como cobertura. Es la misma barbaridad del siglo XXI.


Por nuestro lado, opusimos de nuevo una resistencia decidida y razonada a los ataques de Kiev, proporcionando una "cronología" de las actividades de la "fábrica de falsificaciones" ucraniana, comenzando con los "defensores ucranianos" de la isla de Zmeini y terminando con un "ataque con misiles" contra la ciudad de Kremenchug. Recordamos también que en el marco de la operación militar especial, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia no asestan golpes contra la infraestructura civile y el envío de armas al régimen de Kiev solo puede conllevar un crecimiento de la violencia y el número de víctimas.





_Continuará… _


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jun 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si, no deja de ser un un tanto extraño el canal usado…los asiáticos son la forma de acceder a Putin, occidente ya no pinta nada.
> 
> Malos tiempos para occidente, es decir para nosotros…



Y tiene una lógica de gradación...
En términos PIB, PPA, poder adquisitivo, población.... Indonesia y Rusia se mueven en la misma liga.

Indonesia, para Rusia, no es ni socio, ni cliente, ni competidor, sino un mero estado de magnitudes comparables.


----------



## Nico (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se que es duro para putin. Pero si estratega y quiere salvar su país debe retirarse dd Ucrania. Antes de destrozar económicamente, socialmente y militarmente rusia por su ego. Una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. Si esta guerra se alarga rusia acabara implosionando como la urrs. La otan esta deseando alargar el conflicto.




Nunca tuve en claro (disculpa lo que voy a decir) si eres idiota o un troll formidable. Juro que sigo con la duda. 

Hay días en que me parece que troleas... otros me dejas con la incógnita. 

Son acritud eh... eres dueño de tus opiniones, sólo que en tu caso no logro desvelar el punto.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja

​


----------



## kraker (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Manda cojones lo de esta gentuza. Invadieron Ucrania pensando en que nadie en Europa iba a hacer nada por miedito y están haciendo el mayor ridículo militar de la historia.
> 
> Su economía a pique, arruinando a sus gentes y mandando a morir a sus militares sin ton ni son, les importan una mierda.
> 
> Y que nadie de su entorno se capaz de parar al subnormal que dirige esto y ponga un poco de cordura... es difícil de creer.



Su economía o la europea?


----------



## mazuste (30 Jun 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Error total lo de pensar que la Rusia de hoy representa algún tipo de socialismo. No hay nada más capitalista que la Rusia de Putin. Que no os confunda lo de llevar banderas con la hoz y el martillo, es algo puramente simbólico y cultural. Los rusos tienen una relación con su propia historia mucho más sana y sin los complejos occidentales.



¿Donde he puesto que Rusia sea socialista?
Veo bastante estrechez de miras.
Mi opinión.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Pues vaya dos derrotas y no pequeñas que ha tenido Rusia hoy, casi se ha hundido su principal empresa que exportaba(GazProm) y perdido un lugar estratégico para controlar la costa(isla de las serpientes), todo a base de perder equipamiento y personal en fin, pero lo de siempre, dirán que son retiradas victoriosas y que la economía va bien y el rublo esta fuerte pese a que ya está empezando a ver escasez en los mercados rusos.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Biden anuncia pomposamente el envío a Ucrania de 600 tanques, tropecientos equipos militares, artillería...


Pero...lo que se va a anunciar en unas horas es que USA ha entrado oficialmente en recesión, su PIB ha caido un 1% en el segundo trimestre de 2022, lo que unido al 1,6% del primer trimestre, significa que USA está cayendo un 2,6% 

Y aún todo lo gordo está por venir


----------



## ussser (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los Rusos están yendo mucho más rápido de lo que se esperaba. Espero que la derrota absoluta de Ucrania no empuje a la OTAN a hacer alguna gilipollez más.



A parte de lo militar, hay guerra de egos, prestigio. No esperes nada bueno, de ningún lado.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Jun 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La OTAN tiene la tarea de evitar un conflicto directo con Rusia por Ucrania, ya que los daños no serían comparables* - Jens Stoltenberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque entonces les afectaría a ellos.
Putin una nuke en londres para empezar joder


----------



## pgas (30 Jun 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso mismo pensó el Camarada Stalin, y renunció al territorio de Memel (parte del tercio norte de Prusia Oriental que se anexionó) en favor de los "hermanos soviéticos de Lituania".......
> 
> En cambio, Chile con Bolivia, les dejaron sin mar (aunque tienen flota y armada, en el Titicaca). Y Chile forma parte de la liturgia del amargo lamento boliviano, pero de boquilla solamente.
> Eso sí, Chile ha sido y es MUY respetuosa con el pasillo de tránsito franco a Arica y Antofagasta. Nunca ha hecho las gilipolleces y niñerías que ahora están los bálticos y escandinavos.
> ...



a Noruega también le cedieron un porrón de km2 ricos en petróleo







ahora los rusos dicen que si el acuerdo de 1920 para Svalbard no vale, el acuerdo al que llegaron en 2010 (Medvedev, quien si no) tampoco


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Manda cojones lo de esta gentuza. Invadieron Ucrania pensando en que nadie en Europa iba a hacer nada por miedito y están haciendo el mayor ridículo militar de la historia.
> 
> Su economía a pique, arruinando a sus gentes y mandando a morir a sus militares sin ton ni son, les importan una mierda.
> 
> Y que nadie de su entorno se capaz de parar al subnormal que dirige esto y ponga un poco de cordura... es difícil de creer.



¿ donde ves esa peli ?

Cambia de cine, la realidad es que los rusos avanzan en las republicas. Tienes el problema que te crees la propaganda. Putin quiere las republicas y que les dejen en paz. Claro que los anglos no les van a dejar tranquilos, así que sientate a ver la segunda parte.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (30 Jun 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Como el papá de este, al final todo queda en casa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107129
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107132



Toda Europa era pro-nazi.
Era y es imposible mantener el control sobre un territorio tan amplio y con mas de 200 millones de personas sin que éstas apoyen mayoritariamente la causa. Es IMPOSIBLE.
Los vencedores (los aliados) simplemente han re-escrito la historia -lo normal- y te dicen que Hitler y una camarilla de 10 o 12 generales (junto a mil o dos mil militares) controlaban un continente.
Evidentemente no se sostiene.
Como no se sostiene que los rusos estén orgullosos de la bandera comunista, pero en Alemania esté censurada "culturalmente" la bandera del Reich. Solo se explica si entendemos que Alemania perdió la guerra y fue sometida, mientras que Rusia la ganó.
Ganar guerras otorga privilegios.

Hablo en términos históricos.


----------



## Saturnin (30 Jun 2022)

Interesante entrevista a Jorge Vestrynge donde da una versión diferente sobre el conflicto. Ir al minuto 9:46 al 10:38












Entrevista a Jorge Vestrynge, en la Noche en 24 horas


Entrevista a Jorge Verstrynge, ex secretario general de Alianza Popular cuando se celebró el referéndum sobre la entrada en la OTAN en 1986, en La Noche en 2...



www.rtve.es


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Magnífico día, tienen que estar los putinianos escondidos en sus cuevas.

- Abandono de la Isla de las Serpientes como signo de "buena voluntad" para que no siga reventando a pepinazos los ucranianos vehículos, embarcaciones y soldados rusos. Con esto ya dan por perdido el objetivo de hacer un corredor de Rusia a Transnitria y de quitarle la salida al Mar a Ucrania, aceptando la pérdida de la joya de la Corona por cierto: Odessa. Además se desbloquea el Mar Negro para las exportaciones de Ucrania.

- Gazprom casi al guano con una caída de más del 30%.

- La Bolsa de Moscú por consiguiente al guano.

Y todo ello mientras la OTAN sigue aprobando nuevas medidas de refuerzo militar en el Este y nuevos paquetes de armas para que Ucrania mate más rusos, y mientras la UE consigue nuevo acuerdos con Ucrania en materia de abastecer de electricidad a la UE, transportes exentos de aduanas y papeleo...etc.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Jun 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1107096
> 
> 
> Kiev está acelerando la producción de uniformes militares para mujeres.
> ...



Se van a poner moraos los chechenos...


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Más de 50 países habían hecho a Ucrania nuevas promesas de suministro de armas.
> 
> Ucrania recibirá:
> 
> ...



No se de donde va a sacar la OTAN 600 tanques, 500 sistemas de artilleria (sistemas antitanque ya hemos mandado muchos, tampoco creo que podamos proporcionar 14000 adicionales.

y 600.000 proyectiles si quieren igualar a Rusia les duran 10 días.

Yo solo he visto documentos de entregas como las de Alemania:
30 cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard, 
un sistema de defensa aérea IRIS-T, 
tres sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Mlrs y otras armas, 
22 camiones, 
80 camionetas Toyota.

PD: Ucrania al principio de la Guerra tenia (2022 Ukraine Military Strength)
2.500 Tanques
2.100 Sistemas de Artilleria
490 lanzadores de cohetes

Y se han comido todo el Armamento Sovietico/Proyectiles de los paises del Este.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No es una confrontación entré capitalismo o socialismo sino entre un neoliberalismos basado en la hegemonía de los anglos contra países de diferente espectros político-económicos que les perjudica gravemente esa hegemonía que ejercen.



Es un conflicto capitalista por escasez de recursos. Lo que ocurre es que una de las partes tiene un pasado socialista, y que el comunismo de guerra funciona de la hostia por aquellos lares.

Los anglos en su estupidez y egoismo no quisieron una Rusia socia, así que ahora tienen una Rusia enemiga. Con una economia capitalista Rusia acabara teniendo problemas. Tienen que movizar y nacionalizar, cambiar de politica economica y de sistema. Lo haran porque como digo tienen la experiencia y porque no les van a dejar otro remedio, por eso Putin busca siempre un pacto, pero no se lo van a firmar. O lo hace el o al final lo hace otro. La alternativa es perder cuando tienen todas las cartas para ganar.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Noticia sacada del Canal Prorruso IntelSlava. Casi está llorando.

*El secretario general de la OTAN dijo que no hay restricciones en el suministro de armas occidentales modernas a Ucrania "en relación con la transición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a los estándares de la OTAN", a lo que la OTAN ayudará.
*
Al mismo tiempo, ya se afirma de forma rutinaria que la OTAN está tratando con todas sus fuerzas de evitar una confrontación militar directa con Rusia.

No hay nada nuevo aquí: la OTAN está lista para continuar la guerra de poder contra Rusia a través de Ucrania, a la que la OTAN continuará suministrando varias armas.


----------



## niraj (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Magnífico día, tienen que estar los putinianos escondidos en sus cuevas.
> 
> - Abandono de la Isla de las Serpientes como signo de "buena voluntad" para que no siga reventando a pepinazos los ucranianos vehículos, embarcaciones y soldados rusos. Con esto ya dan por perdido el objetivo de hacer un corredor de Rusia a Transnitria y de quitarle la salida al Mar a Ucrania, aceptando la pérdida de la joya de la Corona por cierto: Odessa. Además se desbloquea el Mar Negro para las exportaciones de Ucrania.



A ver si lo entiendes, si los rusos quieren en 10minutos tumban todos los puentes sobre el Dnieper y hunden todos los barcos en el puerto de ocdess. Putin no lo hace porque pretende llegar a un acuerdo. Al final perdera la paciencia , y lo hara, absolutamente NADA se lo impide. Ni iba a haber ningun tipo de respuesta. 

Gente como tu, demuestra que el tio se equivoca. Lo tomais como una debilidad como se lo toman los anglos. En fin....tiempo.


----------



## troperker (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Noticia sacada del Canal Prorruso IntelSlava. Casi está llorando.
> 
> *El secretario general de la OTAN dijo que no hay restricciones en el suministro de armas occidentales modernas a Ucrania "en relación con la transición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a los estándares de la OTAN", a lo que la OTAN ayudará.*
> 
> ...



no hay restrcciones entonces que les envien merkava abrahams leopard f-22 f-35
jajaja

e imagino con las rupturas de acuerdos rusos ya podrian vender a iran sin problemas

nucleares para todos queremos explisiones de una vez para disfrutar del espectaculo
no crees


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Son sociedades y momentos distintos.
> 
> Ucrania en terminos numericos va a ser infinitamente peor que Vietnam. En 3 meses de conflicto minimo 15.000 muertos y el doble de bajas. Eso es el peor de los años (entero) de EEUU en vietnam teniendo 440.000 soldados en el pais. Lo unico que puede salvarles de que se catalogue como el mayor desastre militar, superando a Vietnam, es que logren algun tipo de victoria decisiva pero la cosa parece empantanda (aunque el coste que han pagado, y siguen pagando, no compensa ni aunque se hicieran con toda Ucrania por mucho que digan).
> 
> ...



Las sociedades tienen su paciencia un límite. Si la guerra se alarga y hacen movilización general llegndo los cadáveres sin éxitos aparentes ojito. Putin esta en una situación jodida. Los oligarcas cada vez deben estar mas cabreados y partes del estado ruso tambien. Y contra mas dure la guerra mas difícil lo va tener para mantener poder. La otan va ir con todo en Ucrania hasta el final. Aunque rusia gane esta guerra va salir implosionada a todos los niveles.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Zasca a el Boris


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Jun 2022)

600tanques es la totalidad de stock de UK, Francia y Alemania juntas, es absurdo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Cuando apoyaba a rusia en el hilo de siria no habia problema. Pese a su pacto con Israel para a permitir atacar a siria y hezbolah. Asi funciona los pro rusos radicales. Yo miguel lacano, asteriscos @*_* durruty sufriendo las consecuencias de no alabar a Putin y rusia. Y contar la verdad. Sobre todo @MiguelLacano al que linchan por no contar lo que quieren escuchar en este hilo lleno de pro rusos. Es el pro ruso mas objetivo que he visto en el foro. Contando la desastrosa estrategia de Putin en Ucrania desde el principio. Y el duro futuro que le espera a rusia. El único que se atreve a llamar a Putin traidor. Estuvimos años compartiendo trinchera en el hilo de siria. Con el argentino vohka con hielo


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La OTAN está mandando cañones y material ligero, ni manda misiles ni manda aviones ni mucho menos barcos, no sé cómo teneis la cara dura de decir que Rusia pelea contra la OTAN, en una guerra convencional rusia no dura ni dos días.



Claro, por eso casi que a diario los rusos derriban aviones, drones, lanzacohetes, tanques de otros países, y liquidan mercenarios. Todo material ligerito.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Noticia sacada del Canal Prorruso IntelSlava. Casi está llorando.
> 
> *El secretario general de la OTAN dijo que no hay restricciones en el suministro de armas occidentales modernas a Ucrania "en relación con la transición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a los estándares de la OTAN", a lo que la OTAN ayudará.*
> 
> ...



Y como ha dicho otro forero, ¿de dónde lo van a sacar?

Después de estos tres últimos años, creerse lo que cuentan los medios o digan las instituciones tiene delito.


----------



## pemebe (30 Jun 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Ucrania pide a los Estados ribereños del Caspio que impidan a Rusia lanzar ataques desde la región*


PRAVDA EUROPEA - JUEVES, 30 DE JUNIO DE 2022, 20:34

Ucrania pide a los países que tienen costa en el mar Caspio [además de la Federación Rusa, son Azerbaiyán, Irán, Kazajistán y Turkmenistán - ed.] que hagan todo lo posible para que Rusia se adhiera a sus obligaciones legales internacionales en relación con el mar Caspio, en particular la Convención sobre el Estatuto Jurídico del Mar Caspio.

Según informa European Pravda, este llamamiento se hizo en una declaración del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania.

La declaración dice: *"El artículo 3, párrafo 2, de la Convención prevé "utilizar el Mar Caspio con fines pacíficos, convertirlo en una zona de paz, buena vecindad, amistad y cooperación, y resolver todas las cuestiones relacionadas con el Mar Caspio por medios pacíficos".*

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores declaró que los ataques con misiles que Rusia está lanzando contra las infraestructuras civiles de las ciudades ucranianas desde la región del Caspio constituyen una grave violación de la convención.

*"Hacemos un llamamiento a los Estados firmantes de la convención para que insten a Rusia a dejar de utilizar las aguas del mar Caspio para continuar con su agresión armada contra Ucrania, y para que impidan una mayor militarización de la región y su participación en el conflicto armado*", dijo el ministerio.

*La sexta Cumbre del Caspio se celebró en Turkmenistán el 29 de junio. Asistieron los jefes de Estado de Azerbaiyán, Irán, Kazajstán, Turkmenistán y la Federación Rusa.*


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> 600tanques es la totalidad de stock de UK, Francia y Alemania juntas, es absurdo.



Es que no tienen tanto material, o como mínimo serían ellos quienes se quedarían sin dicho material. Están mintiendo, simplemente.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Jun 2022)

La cena de José Andrés
No sé si era el menú infantil


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> 600tanques es la totalidad de stock de UK, Francia y Alemania juntas, es absurdo.



Será por lotes a lo largo de ...

Como cuando se aprobó el paquete de 40B $ en el congreso USA no se lo iban a dar de una tacada


----------



## faraico (30 Jun 2022)

Suspendida la cuenta de pepe escobar?


----------



## hartman (30 Jun 2022)

eso tiene que consumir tela de combustible me imagino que tendran 1000 operativos y los otros reservados no?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La cena de José Andrés
> No sé si era el menú infantil



Es interesante, los que somos viejos recordamos aún las cenas especiales, como bodas, con tres platos y el postre…se nota la crisis del sistema.


----------



## SanRu (30 Jun 2022)

Eso es lo que tiene sólo la guardia nacional. El ejercito tiene incluso mucho más de esos 5000.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

China a por taiwan, Argelia a por Marruecos, Marruecos a por España, Rusia a por las kuriles, Corea del Norte a por Japón.

Escenario ideal.


----------



## Honkler (30 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La cena de José Andrés
> No sé si era el menú infantil



Este tipo de chorradas me sacan de quicio…


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aunque ya veo que Marquina no pierde oportunidad de hablar mal de Rusia, sea el tema que sea. Un país que según él es su casa, aunque con sólo verle la cara y oírle hablar ya se da uno cuenta de qué pie cojea.



Esto es exactamente lo que no entendéis, el hecho de criticar las acciones de un estado NO ES HABLAR MAL DE UN PAÍS. Hablar mal de Putin, es hacerlo de esa persona, no de un país de cientos de millones de personas


----------



## Patatas bravas (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claro, por eso casi que a diario los rusos derriban aviones, drones, lanzacohetes, tanques de otros 45, y liquidan mercenarios. Todo material ligerito.



El material enviado de tanques y blindados son las sobras del stock de ejército europeos la mayoría de origen soviético . Los aviones y helicopteros son soviéticos. El sistema s300 de Eslovaquia soviético. Los drones la mayoría de Amazon. Quitando pocos turcos. Lo unico moderno ha sido los sistemas de cohetes capados himar en poca cantidad y la artillería francesa casar. El sistema de artillería de eeuu enviado 777 esta capado. Ni se han enviado aviones occidentales ni tanques abraham ni un sistema antiareo moderno.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Es la ensalada rusa de toda la vida que el subnormal este del cocinero chupa-rabos-del-partido-demócrata ha decidido cambiar de nombre: Que ingenioso ¿verdad?


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esto es exactamente lo que no entendéis, el hecho de criticar las acciones de un estado NO ES HABLAR MAL DE UN PAÍS. Hablar mal de Putin, es hacerlo de esa persona, no de un país de cientos de millones de personas



Sí que lo es. Y yo, como residente en Rusia sé de lo que hablo. Su propio documental La Revolución Conservadora me da la razón.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esto es exactamente lo que no entendéis, el hecho de criticar las acciones de un estado NO ES HABLAR MAL DE UN PAÍS. Hablar mal de Putin, es hacerlo de esa persona, no de un país de cientos de millones de personas



Pasa siempre con los anglos, la personalización del dirigente enemigo. No les ha ido mal muchas veces, por eso lo usan. Pero en otras no cuela y Rusia es uno de esos casos, saben que los anglos mienten, que no habia paraiso al otro lado. Dudo que los timen 2 veces.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El material enviado de tanques sln las sobras del stock de ejército europeos. Los aviones y helicopteros son mig soviéticos. El sistema s300 de Eslovaquia Los drones la mayoría de Amazon. Quitando pocos turcos. Lo unico moderno ha sido los sistemas de cohetes capados himar en poca cantidad y la artillería francesa casar. El sistema de artillería de eeuu enviado 777 esta capado. Ni se han enviado aviones occidentales ni tanques abraham ni un sistema antiareo moderno.



Pues los Nlaw, Starstreak y demás, modernos sí parecen. También parece moderna la información que reciben en tiempo real de la posición de las tropas rusas. La única razón por la que mandan MIGs es porque son los que saben usar los pilotos ucranianos. Sino estarían mandando F16. Y la única razón porque pilotan ucras, en lugar de americanos, es porque la cosa terminaría en una catástrofe nuclear.

La OTAN/USA está a todo lo que da tratando de no traspasar la línea del conflicto nuclear. Lo Sarmat rusos son el único límite real de la OTAN.


----------



## Peineto (30 Jun 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La cena de José Andrés
> No sé si era el menú infantil



Ni jamón, ni chorizo, ni queso de Cabrales, ni pulpo a feira, ni fabada, vaya mierda de cena.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí que lo es. Y yo, como residente en Rusia sé de lo que hablo. Su propio documental La Revolución Conservadora me da la razón.



No he visto el documental, pero insisto, que alguien critique un gobierno, una forma de actuar, no es estar contra un país, decir eso es lo mismo que decir que aquí, en este foro, todos estamos en contra de España y deseando que se mueran todos los españoles, porque criticamos a Pedrito...en fin, una gilipollez
Es que, precisamente eso es lo que me da más rabia, tratar de igualar una nación a una idea, a una ideología, me parece absolutamente malévolo


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pasa siempre con los anglos, la personalización del dirigente enemigo. No les ha ido mal muchas veces, por eso lo usan. Pero en otras no cuela y Rusia es uno de esos casos, saben que los anglos mienten, que no habia paraiso al otro lado. Dudo que los timen 2 veces.



Qué idiotez es esa? "personalización"? será que no es personalista el sistema? será que no toma las decisiones y que TU MISMO le criticas por no tomar algunas? me dices que son los "anglos" cuando dos parrafos antes dices lo contrario?? sabemos de qué hablamos o vacilamos al personal?

Tio, Rusia NO ES PUTIN, no es ni su estado, Rusia son muchas cosas, querer aglutinarlo todo en una idea es PRECISAMENTE lo que criticamos, nos estás dando la puta razón de lo mal que está ese gobierno


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claro, por eso casi que a diario los rusos derriban aviones, drones, lanzacohetes, tanques de otros países, y liquidan mercenarios. Todo material ligerito.



Que aviones de otros países han derribado? Link sir vuple


----------



## arriondas (30 Jun 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No he visto el documental, pero insisto, que alguien critique un gobierno, una forma de actuar, no es estar contra un país, decir eso es lo mismo que decir que aquí, en este foro, todos estamos en contra de España y deseando que se mueran todos los españoles, porque criticamos a Pedrito...en fin, una gilipollez
> Es que, precisamente eso es lo que me da más rabia, tratar de igualar una nación a una idea, a una ideología, me parece absolutamente malévolo



Los corresponsales en Rusia y twitteros como Marquina no sólo se dedican a criticar al gobierno, le sacan punta a todo lo que tenga que ver con Rusia. Y eso no me parece ni medio normal.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que aviones de otros países han derribado? Link sir vuple



Ministerio Ruso de Defensa. No dicen el origen, simplemente dicen que el modelo de avión derribado. Es casi diario. Evidentemente esos aviones no están escondidos en los campos de trigo ucranianos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es la ensalada rusa de toda la vida que el subnormal este del cocinero chupa-rabos-del-partido-demócrata ha decidido cambiar de nombre: Que ingenioso ¿verdad?



No tengo fichado al cocinillas ese, pero da la impresión de lo que dices: lameculos total del sistema con ínfulas morales e intelectuales. Un puto cocinero.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No tengo fichado al cocinillas ese, pero da la impresión de lo que dices: lameculos total del sistema con ínfulas morales e intelectuales. Un puto cocinero.



Este gilipollas tiene un restaurante en Washington y otro en Nueva York (Little Spain)

Yo vivo en Nueva York y a veces iba a su restaurante porque el jamón ibérico estaba de puta madre.

El sitio es una estafa y además, desde que me enteré que está todo el día metido en política, chupando el rabo al Pederasta de Biden y gritando como una histérica contra Putin y apoyando la agenda globalista, pues no he vuelto a pisar su restaurante.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Que buen sopapo de Putin. Pero no es suficiente. Vladimir: tus hipersónicos a por la flota de la pérfida Albión.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tu eres como yo: Lo qué te gustaría es usar tu "cañón" con ellas, eh, ¡pajaro!
> 
> PS, Si todos nos dedicaramos a follar en vez de a hacer guerritas el mundo sería un sitio cojonudo.
> Me gusta mucho una frase que decía Michael jackson en una de sus canciones: Soy amante, no guerrero.



Más famosa se hizo ..." Dejas q los niños de acerquen a mí.."


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ministerio Ruso de Defensa. No dicen el origen, simplemente dicen que el modelo de avión derribado. Es casi diario. Evidentemente esos aviones no están escondidos en los campos de trigo ucranianos.



Pues según el ministerio de defensa ruso, la aviación ukra fue eliminada la primera semana, así que no se qué decirte.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> China a por taiwan, Argelia a por Marruecos, Marruecos a por España, Rusia a por las kuriles, Corea del Norte a por Japón.
> 
> Escenario ideal.



Las Kuriles son Rusas quien debe ir a por ellas es Japón que las reclama pero el ruso se lo ha puesto peliagudo dando concesiones petrolíferas a China e India en esas islas. Si no espabilan los japos antes de que metan las perforadoras se meten en buen lío. Conflicto inminente.

En cambio con Argelia...pues si lo escriben en El Mundo ¿palabrita del niño Jesus?









Mandos militares lamentan que la OTAN esquive un despliegue en el Sur pese al "descontrol" en el Sahel


La OTAN deja Madrid con un compromiso de atender el flanco sur. Pero de momento, solo en papel y sin precisiones concretas en el plano operativo. En el documento estratégico...




www.elmundo.es




*Mandos militares lamentan que la OTAN esquive un despliegue en el Sur pese al "descontrol" en el Sahel*

Corea del Norte debe ser el lugar más difícil del mundo para que declaren una guerra: tiene armas nucleares y el jefe está tan loco que ahí no tiran ni una flecha por si acaso hace un Big Bang al segundo siguiente. Ahí no se meten "por si aca".


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues según el ministerio de defensa ruso, la aviación ukra fue eliminada la primera semana, así que no se qué decirte.



Pues eso, que fue eliminada. Lo que vuela ahora no estaba en Ucrania antes. Son transferencias de aviones de otros países. No sé si recuerdas, pero comenzó la invasión fue de la primeras cosas que intentó la Borella.


----------



## McNulty (30 Jun 2022)

Poco se está hablando de este importante objetivo. A ver como afecta al suministro ucraniano.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues eso, que fue eliminada. Lo que vuela ahora no estaba en Ucrania antes. Son transferencias de aviones de otros países. No sé si recuerdas, pero comenzó la invasión fue de la primeras cosas que intentó la Borella.



Claro claro, Rusia no miente son los demás.


----------



## crocodile (30 Jun 2022)

Pateticos los criminales satanicos.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2022)

Como en este hilo hay bastantes cristianos citar dos encíclicas, una realizada por el Papa Leon XIII y la otra por por el actual Papa Francisco. La "Rerum novuron" y la "Fratelli Tutti".

¿Qué pintan estas encíclicas en el mundo actual? Pues parece que hay una convergencia hacia lo escrito en esas encíclicas por partidos de nueva creación en el mundo, en si es un sincretismo de los sistemas políticos-económicos--actuales sus principales ejes se basan en no usar un solo sistema económico como base, como el comunismo o el capitalismo liberal, sino en un mezcla de economía planificada para ciertas materias y una capitalismo básico para otras, impidiendo un estado omnipotente o un libre mercado que no tiene en cuenta las cuestiones sociales.

Puede sonar a socialismo pero difiere, la libertad económica esta subordinada al interés del pueblo, a su vez el pueblo puede tener la libertad de crear su propia prosperidad con un mayor grado de iniciativas.

Que obliga a un Estado que quiera seguir este camino:

1.- El pueblo y su desarrollo es lo más importante
2.- El estado no puede favorecer a las grandes corporaciones en contra del pueblo
3.- El estado debe favorecer la mayor cantidad en proyectos privados viables no a las grandes corporaciones
4.- El estado ha de garantizar unos derechos básicos pero de verdad; vivienda, educación y sanidad

Dejando hablar a las encíclica:









La ‘tercera vía’ de Bergoglio ya la preconizó León XIII: ni socialismo ni capitalismo


‘Fratelli Tutti’: lo que dice el Papa Francisco y lo que piensan Sánchez, los católicos, otros creyentes y los ateos La nueva encíclica papal, ‘Fratelli tutti’ (‘Hermanos todos’) está siendo objeto de controversia dentro y fuera de la Iglesia Católica, señal inequívoca de que trata asuntos...



www.hojadellunes.com





La nueva encíclica papal, ‘Fratelli tutti’ (‘Hermanos todos’) está siendo objeto de controversia dentro y fuera de la Iglesia Católica, señal inequívoca de que trata asuntos candentes de interés general. Y lo hace de forma que yo denominaría evangélica y hasta cristo-céntrica porque está siendo signo de contradicción. A los cristianos más conservadores no gustan ciertas expresiones sociales, políticas y religiosas que le encantan, en cambio, a socialistas, comunistas, masones, casi todos ellos ateos confesos, alejados del Dios hecho hombre, del Jesucristo de los Evangelios.

Llama la atención poderosamente el aluvión de elogios a la encíclica por parte de masones, comunistas, socialistas, islamistas y creyentes de otras religiones. Por más que el Papa Francisco diga que toda su doctrina se basa en los Evangelios y las enseñanzas de Jesucristo, algunos católicos conservadores critican expresiones papales que suscribirían comunistas ortodoxos. Y no es eso lo que más les preocupa, sino la escasa carga católica de los textos de Francisco, sobre todo si se los compara con los de la primera gran encíclica vaticana de contenido social, la ‘Rerum novarum’ de León XIII, a finales del siglo XIX, justo cuando el socialismo comunista y el liberalismo capitalista libraban sus primeras y durísimas batallas.

Escribe Francisco: “La mejor manera de dominar y de avanzar sin límites es sembrar la desesperanza y suscitar la desconfianza constante, aún disfrazadas detrás de la defensa de algunos valores. Hoy, en muchos países, se utiliza el mecanismo político de exasperar, exacerbar y polarizar… La política ya no es así una discusión sana sobre proyectos a largo plazo para el desarrollo de todos y el bien común, sino solo recetas inmediatas de _marketing_, que encuentran en la destrucción del otro el recurso más eficaz. En este juego mezquino de las descalificaciones el debate es manipulado hacia el estado permanente de cuestionamiento y confrontación”.

....
"

Rerum Novarun
...
2. Como quiera que sea, vemos claramente, y en esto convienen todos, que es preciso auxiliar, pronta y oportunamente, a los hombres de la ínfima clase, pues la mayoría de ellos se resuelve indignamente en una miserable y calamitosa situación. Pues, destruidos en el pasado siglo los antiguos gremios de obreros, sin ser sustituidos por nada, y al haberse apartado las naciones y las leyes civiles de la religión de nuestros padres, poco a poco ha sucedido que los obreros se han encontrado entregados, solos e indefensos, a la inhumanidad de sus patronos y a la desenfrenada codicia de los competidores. -A aumentar el mal, vino voraz la usura, la cual, más de una vez condenada por sentencia de la Iglesia, sigue siempre, bajo diversas formas, la misma en su ser, ejercida por hombres avaros y codiciosos. Júntase a esto que los contratos de las obras y el comercio de todas las cosas están, casi por completo, en manos de unos pocos, de tal suerte que unos cuantos hombres opulentos y riquísimos han puesto sobre los hombros de la innumerable multitud de proletarios un yugo casi de esclavos.

Hay un movimiento político interesante basado en la Rerum Novarun, el Distributismo:









Distributismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.
.Cita de uno de sus ideologos:.

«Demasiado capitalismo no quiere decir muchos capitalistas, sino muy pocos capitalistas»."

China parece acoger estos principios y creo que a Rusia le gusta, ¿Estamos dentro de un nuevo paradigma?


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jun 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los corresponsales en Rusia y twitteros como Marquina no sólo se dedican a criticar al gobierno, le sacan punta a todo lo que tenga que ver con Rusia. Y eso no me parece ni medio normal.



Un periodista tiene que hacer eso...ser puntilloso, por supuesto
Lo contrario es irreal, es simple, superfluo
Marquina puede ser muchas cosas, pero si hay alguien que, en los últimos años ha acercado a Rusia al español medio, sin duda es él, y tiene cosas muy buenas
Pero es que algo creíble tiene que ser puntilloso, incómodo con el poder, poniendo en tela todo aquello
Lo contrario es algo que no sirve, es el Cao de Benos hablando de Corea del Norte, sabes que no es eso todo lo que hay

Un periodista, o un medio de comunicación, tiene que ser eso, debería ir en el sueldo, en contraposición con lo que se ve en el "periodismo apañó"


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Las Kuriles son Rusas quien debe ir a por ellas es Japón que las reclama pero el ruso se lo ha puesto peliagudo dando concesiones petrolíferas a China e India en esas islas. Si no espabilan los japos antes de que metan las perforadoras se meten en buen lío. Conflicto inminente.
> 
> En cambio con Argelia...pues si lo escriben en El Mundo ¿palabrita del niño Jesus?
> 
> ...



Me refiero a todas las islas, no solo las que reclama Japón como suyas.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro claro, Rusia no miente son los demás.



Joder como todos. Menudo descubrimiento.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

Twitter se ha cargado la cuenta de Zoka. Menos val que vivimos en libertad y democracia. Que si no empezaría a pensar mal. 

En fin, a ver si lo pillo en TG. Lo único bueno para mí de esta guerra ha sido descubrir TG.


----------



## crocodile (30 Jun 2022)

Esperemos que luego Putiniano con los pasteleos no se eche atrás y los dejé tirados, sería para correrlo a gorrazos hasta Siberia.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Hoy he mirado el New York Times (me gusta ver lo que piensa mi enemigo) y veo que por fin, y después de "solo" dos semanas, hoy hay solo *un artículo* poniendo a parir a China: Llevaban unas dos semanas con una media de *cuatro artículos en portada diarios *diciéndonos lo malos que eran los Chinos...









‘Everything in Hong Kong Has Changed’: A Road to Reinvention


In the 25 years since the handover to China, life on Queen’s Road, the first thoroughfare built by the British after they seized the territory, has been transformed.




www.nytimes.com





Es acojonante el grado de manipulación con el que tratan a la gente. Y la gente, como masa que son, aplauden con las orejas y asienten sin darse cuenta de que como los van dirigiendo a uno y a otro lugar.

PS, Llevan también una semana dando por culo sin parar con el "cambio climático" y que hay que dejar de consumir "ya mismo". Y hay gente como mi mujer que *PAGA* por leer ese burdo panfleto. Yo me descojono....


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jun 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Gazprom ha perdido valor porque el gobierno ruso (que es el principal accionista) ha decidido no dar dividendos.
> 
> 
> Government of Russia11 891 205 04550,2%*The Vanguard Group, Inc. (EEUU)*310 495 0151,31%Norges Bank Investment Management (Noruega)202 744 2370,86%GQG Partners LLC (EEUU)94 812 3140,40%BlackRock Fund Advisors (EEUU)76 224 9290,32%BlackRock Advisors (UK) Ltd. (EEUU)64 166 4690,27%Charles Schwab Investment Management, Inc. (EEUU)59 636 8550,25%Kopernik Global Investors LLC (EEUU)51 181 2760,22%Geode Capital Management LLC (EEUU)47 116 5390,20%FIL Investment Advisors (UK) Ltd.35 863 8380,15%
> ...



La suma representa el 54'18% ¿entonces el resto pertenece a Gazprom como privada?


----------



## Plutarko (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Twitter se ha cargado la cuenta de Zoka. Menos val que vivimos en libertad y democracia. Que si no empezaría a pensar mal.
> 
> En fin, a ver si lo pillo en TG. Lo único bueno para mí de esta guerra ha sido descubrir TG.











ZOKA's Channel


Syria,Yemen,Libya,Ukraine,weapons...




t.me





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Mercader (30 Jun 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Twitter se ha cargado la cuenta de Zoka. Menos val que vivimos en libertad y democracia. Que si no empezaría a pensar mal.
> 
> En fin, a ver si lo pillo en TG. Lo único bueno para mí de esta guerra ha sido descubrir TG.



No se de que te quejas si vivimos en la tierra de la libertad....


----------



## ordago (30 Jun 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> El señor Vil se pasó cientos de páginas troleando el hilo de Siria. Aquí se ve que pretende hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Y sí sus mensajes son/serían interesantes, pero en su justa medida.
> Es un modelo de troleo diferente, tenemos el burdo del bot-Rejon y tenemos este más sofisticado. El resultado es el mismo, desvirtuar el hilo y diluir la información.
> ...



Y luego dice que el teletrabajo no es productivo, pues él teletrabaja de lunes a viernes de 9 a 15 h. A mi me parece un pringadillo y le voy a ignorar, que se los busquen más creíbles


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Jun 2022)

Una Nuke gorda ahí Putin


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ZOKA's Channel
> 
> 
> Syria,Yemen,Libya,Ukraine,weapons...
> ...



Thx. Unido.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jun 2022)

GT Voice: G7 is in no position to dictate nations’ oil trade with Russia - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




Las llamadas naciones del *Grupo de los Siete* (G7) *tuvieron el martes "discusiones positivas y productivas" con China e India sobre los planes para implementar un tope de precios en las exportaciones de petróleo ruso*, informó Reuters el miércoles.

. El informe sugirió que China e India podrían comprar crudo ruso a precios aún más bajos según el plan, pero eso representaría un cambio significativo para China e India, ya que ambos se han abstenido de unirse a las sanciones dirigidas por Estados Unidos contra Rusia y han continuado. cooperación económica y comercial normal con Rusia.

s*urgió la idea de crear un cártel de compradores, con el objetivo de mantener el suministro de petróleo ruso en el mercado para evitar una nueva subida de precios que limitara sus ingresos petroleros*. Si bien un tope en los precios del petróleo ruso puede sonar como una gran idea para Occidente cuando se trata de frenar los ingresos de Moscú por las ventas de petróleo, implementar dicho tope de precios solo podría ser una fantasía con poca viabilidad si el G7 no puede lograr que los principales importadores de petróleo del mundo participen. la misma pagina

*Sin embargo, el problema es que las naciones del G7 ya no son los principales compradores de petróleo ruso y, como un tercero no relacionado, el G7 no tiene la calificación ni el poder de mercado para dictar el comercio de energía entre China, India y Rusia. *

Los informes de los *medios occidentales hasta ahora sugirieron que Occidente podría imponer dicho tope de precios a través del seguro. Alrededor del 95 por ciento de la flota de petroleros del mundo está asegurada a través del Grupo Internacional de Clubes de Protección e Indemnización en Londres y algunas compañías en otros países europeos. El G7 podría decirles a los compradores de crudo que si quieren seguir usando el servicio de seguros para el envío de petróleo ruso, deben aceptar un "precio tope". *

Pero incluso *eso podría fallar en presionar a Rusia, ya que Rusia ya ha preparado una alternativa al ofrecer seguros a través de la Compañía Nacional de Reaseguros de Rusia, según informes de los medios*. Los movimientos también podrían interrumpir aún más el ya turbulento comercio mundial de energía al crear más barreras y caos.

Publicar ésto en prensa en China se sabe que significa ¿no?. China las debe ver bien negras cuando explica su población por qué y renuncia a usar ese punto para obtener ventajas adicionales.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Seguimos con el canal prorruso Intel Slava. Ahora reconociendo que abandonan la Isla porque no la pueden defender, y que hay que recuperarla cuando consigan Odessa .

*Así que sí, las tropas rusas abandonarán la Isla de las Serpientes.*

Asegurar la defensa de un objeto que está al alcance no solo de los sistemas de misiles, sino también de la artillería de cañón, resultó ser muy problemático y costoso a larga distancia.

Sin embargo, la razón principal fue la falta de equipos de reconocimiento y designación de objetivos del nivel táctico operativo en el arsenal de la flota y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales, lo que permitiría la orientación efectiva de aeronaves y Calibre. Como, por ejemplo, el UAV MQ-9 Reaper.

Los UAV tácticos se pueden lanzar desde el territorio de la isla, pero no brindan reconocimiento las 24 horas de los objetivos enemigos a una profundidad suficiente, como resultado de lo cual se vuelve muy difícil alcanzar un objetivo maniobrable.

Es necesario devolver la isla cuando se establezca el control sobre la región de Odessa o inmediatamente antes de la firma de una tregua. De lo contrario, solo habrá sacrificios vanos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Seguimos con el canal prorruso Intel Slava. Ahora reconociendo que abandonan la Isla porque no la pueden defender, y que hay que recuperarla cuando consigan Odessa .
> 
> *Así que sí, las tropas rusas abandonarán la Isla de las Serpientes.*
> 
> ...



Pues sí, lo de los rusos con esa isla ha resultado ridículo. A saber los muertos que habrán tenido para nada.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

*Para hacer que Moscú "se enamore" de la buena voluntad, debes vencerlo sistemáticamente*, - Podolyak se burló de las justificaciones rusas para la retirada de las tropas rusas de la isla Zmiinyi

"¿Va todo según lo planeado? Nuevamente, como un gesto de buena voluntad, las tropas rusas están huyendo de la Isla de las Serpientes. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó. Es decir, para" enamorarse "Moscú en buena voluntad, debe ser golpeado sistemáticamente Entonces, menos palabras, más armas y más posibilidades de paz sin la letra Z nazi ... ", escribió Podolyak.

UN.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Apoyar una invasión de la basura rusa que solo busca la destrucción de un país no es Opinar Diferente...
> 
> Solo demuestra la calaña que son los pro rusos y demás escoria...



A ver pedazo de mierda, cada cual tiene su opinión. Tu seguramente opinas que dar un golpe de estado y bombardear luego donetsk durante 9 años impunemente era lo que los prorrusos se merecian. Y no te llamo pedazo de mierda por eso, te lo llamo por no respetar a los que opinan otras cosas.

Los anglso han destruido 20 paises , y sin provocaciones previas, simplemente poruqe "tenian armas" como is ellos no las tuvieran en masa o por cualquier otra pollada inventada.

Tus opiniones no son la verdad revelada, así manten las formas y no insultes.

-------------



Me pregunto que % de misiles portatiles esta acabando en manos rusas. Pero solo en videos se han visto unos cientos.


----------



## Teuro (1 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Sleepy Joe haciendo de las suyas y metiendo a Suiza por Suecia
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Nuevo fallo en Matrix? O verdaderamente se descojonan en nuestra cara



Suiza, Suecia. Austria, Australia. Joder tio, es que es complicado de cojones.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

No es la mayor de Ucrania, es la segunda, pero nos vale también


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hoy he mirado el New York Times (me gusta ver lo que piensa mi enemigo) y veo que por fin, y después de "solo" dos semanas, hoy hay solo *un artículo* poniendo a parir a China: Llevaban unas dos semanas con una media de *cuatro artículos en portada diarios *diciéndonos lo malos que eran los Chinos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente es un puto rebaño porculero que siempre intenta rebajar a quien destaque en no importa qué. La eterna contradicciín es que hay que tenerla en cuenta para según qué cosas, mientras los mismos que fomentan el borreguismo mientras le pegan fuego al planeta dan lecciones de anti populismo, tolerancia, pacifismo, antiracismo, ecologismo y demás come cocos para enanos mentales.
Miles de años transcurridos y seguimos con el trágala...


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Coche bomba en Kiev.
Ahí lo dejo.

3 muertos STOP Edificio gubernamental STOP


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (1 Jul 2022)

*Presentación del libro 'La Invasión de Ucrania' de Rafael Poch*


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si, no deja de ser un un tanto extraño el canal usado…*los asiáticos son la forma de acceder a Putin, occidente ya no pinta nada.*
> 
> Malos tiempos para occidente, es decir para nosotros…



No lo interpreto así. Ha elegido un país no alineado con los anglosajones, pero no por que estos no importen nada, sino por que obviamente, las palabras de su escrito no coinciden con el discurso e intenciones de éstos. Los está puenteando.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Coche bomba en Kiev.
> Ahí lo dejo.
> 
> 3 muertos STOP Edificio gubernamental STOP



Golpe de Estado?

Atentado contra Zelenski?


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Golpe de Estado?
> 
> Atentado contra Zelenski?



Mañana sabremos.
De todas formas los coches bomba son habituales en Kiev.
Puede haber sido cualquier mafioso.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Gazprom ha perdido valor porque el gobierno ruso (que es el principal accionista) ha decidido no dar dividendos.
> 
> 
> Government of Russia11 891 205 04550,2%*The Vanguard Group, Inc. (EEUU)*310 495 0151,31%Norges Bank Investment Management (Noruega)202 744 2370,86%GQG Partners LLC (EEUU)94 812 3140,40%BlackRock Fund Advisors (EEUU)76 224 9290,32%BlackRock Advisors (UK) Ltd. (EEUU)64 166 4690,27%Charles Schwab Investment Management, Inc. (EEUU)59 636 8550,25%Kopernik Global Investors LLC (EEUU)51 181 2760,22%Geode Capital Management LLC (EEUU)47 116 5390,20%FIL Investment Advisors (UK) Ltd.35 863 8380,15%
> ...



Post muy interesante. Para explicar "algo más" y es incompleto:









Las inversiones rusas del fondo de riqueza de Noruega no tienen valor, dice el director general | MarketScreener


Los activos rusos del fondo patrimonial noruego de 1,3 billones de dólares, el mayor del mundo, han perdido su valor tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania y su venta, tal y como le ha ordenado el gobierno,... | $NEWS_DATETIME



es.marketscreener.com





"Moscú prohibió a los corredores rusos vender valores en manos de extranjeros y prohibió a los inversores extranjeros vender activos rusos.
Los inversores tienen prohibido comprar nuevas acciones o deuda de una empresa sancionada, pero la negociación de las acciones rusas existentes es más bien una zona gris. Algunos han estado tanteando el terreno."

El artículo sigue hablando sobre zonas grises..vamos que no se quieren deshacer de las acciones los extranjeros.

Otro de los que andaba por ahí era el fondo de pensiones Noruego, mandó vender pero era difícil...no se como andará.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

De hecho siempre están preparados pero la capacidad es limitada. Ahora mismo tienen un máximo de portsviones y LHD desplegados y Dan para esto 



Son 20-21 barcos pero 10 es un despliegue máximo que no se ve habitualmente. Eso supone movilizar en total unos 60 y pico aviones de combate por portaviones grande y 20 los LHD (que ahora llevan F-35 y han ganado capacidades).

Han dejado el Golfo por primera vez en mucho tiempo vacío, han movido el Kearsarge 
al Cantábrico por si Macron ordena bombardear Madrid, han acercado el Truman a España por lo mismo, pero si se abre algo en Irán tendrían que quitar todo lo que están poniendo en el Pacífico apuntando claramente a China .

El problema de USA es que sus FFAA son una máquina de atacar a larga distancia muy cara de mantener y que puede operar bien concentrada (para destruir Iraq movilizaron una proporción enorme de toda su fuerza) , pero dispersa habría que verlo. Y necesitan bases terrestres para desplegar la USAF y el Army porque los medios embarcados tienen sus limitaciones.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jul 2022)

Scholz insta a Lituania a levantar el bloqueo de Kaliningrado

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, argumentó que Lituania estaba sobrepasando el marco de las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia al restringir el transporte de mercancías desde su territorio al enclave de la región de Kaliningrado.

Hablando en una rueda de prensa en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, Scholz dijo que era "un asunto de la Unión Europea establecer el marco y las reglas necesarias" para las regulaciones de tránsito en cuestión.

Los funcionarios de la UE se encuentran actualmente en conversaciones con Vilnius, con el objetivo de eximir de sanciones el tráfico entre Rusia y su enclave de Kaliningrado, después de que Moscú prometió represalias.‌‌


perdón si repe


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Golpe de Estado?
> 
> Atentado contra Zelenski?



Cite usted la fuente de la noticia, si es tan amable.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Cite usted la fuente de la noticia, si es tan amable.



Estaba preguntando no afirmando


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/06/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/06/2022


1. Lisichansk.*
Luchando en Lisichansk mismo, en Privolye, Verkhnekamenka, en las afueras de Volcheyarovka y más allá de Belaya Gora. Comenzaron las batallas por Zolotarevka, Disputed y Verkhnekamensk.
El enemigo está tratando de mantener el corredor a través de Belogorovka a Seversk para poder alejarse de Lisichansk. La agrupación continúa en el entorno operativo, pero aún no hay una caldera completa: queda un camino más por cortar.

*2. Soledar.*
Peleas cerca de Nikolayevka, en Berestovoye y Belogorovka. El enemigo comenzó a fortificar la cadena de asentamientos entre Soledar y Seversk, donde espera retrasar el avance de nuestras tropas tras la caída de Lisichansk.

*3. Artemovsk.*
Nuestras tropas avanzan lentamente en Klinovoe. La defensa enemiga en Pokrovsky aguanta. El enemigo comenzó a prepararse para la defensa de las afueras de Artemovsk, esperando el inminente inicio de las batallas por la ciudad.
Nuestras tropas están aumentando la presión sobre Kodema y Semigorye para aislar al grupo que defiende el TPP de Uglegorsk y Novolugansk.
En Ucrania dicen que trasladarán refuerzos al Donbass para mantener la situación en este sentido.

*4. Slavyansk.*
Se informa sobre la captura de Sidorovo y Bogorodichny. El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania niega la pérdida de Bogorodichny y afirma que todavía controla parte del pueblo. Según Sidorov, la situación aún no está clara. Si se toma el pueblo, esto significa el comienzo inminente de las batallas por Mayaki al norte de las afueras de Slavyansk.
En la dirección de Izyum sin cambios significativos, no hay avances en el área de Dolina y Krasnopolye.

*5. Járkov.*
En el contexto de los ataques sistemáticos en curso en el área de Kharkov y Chuguev, después de la ocupación de Dementyevka, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están aumentando la presión cerca de Verkhny Saltov, Tsupovka y el pueblo de Udy.
El procesamiento del área fortificada de Zolochevsky continúa. También vale la pena señalar el UAV Tu-141 Strizh que volaba en dirección a Kursk, que probablemente estaba tratando de identificar las capacidades de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos antes de posibles ataques en la región de Kursk utilizando OTRK y MLRS estadounidense.

*6. Avdiivka.*
Sin cambios importantes. Los combates, como antes, tienen lugar cerca de la carretera Avdiivka-Konstantinovka. No hay un progreso serio en la dirección de Ochertino y Krasnogorovka. Nueva York no ha cambiado mucho todavía.

*7. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselovka sin cambios significativos. Luchas posicionales. Vale la pena señalar que el jefe de la DPR, Pushilin, después del intercambio de prisioneros de guerra en la región de Zaporozhye en la región de Kamensky, anunció la continuación de las negociaciones sobre un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros de guerra, que probablemente también se llevará a cabo en la región de Zaporozhye.

*8. Nikolaev.*
Batallas posicionales en las direcciones Nikolaevsky, Krivorozhsky y Nikopol. El enemigo afirma que pudo repeler los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el área de Potemkino y mantener el pueblo detrás de él.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando el cuartel general y las concentraciones de tropas en la región de Nikolaev.

*9. Odesa.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF abandonaron la isla Zmeiny debido a la intensificación de los ataques de artillería y cohetes.
Ucrania declaró que establecería el control sobre la isla, pero luego afirmó que aún debían crearse las condiciones para esto, temiendo que al aterrizar en la isla, las fuerzas ucranianas ya se convertirían en un objetivo para los ataques con misiles.
Políticamente, la salida de Zmiinoye está ligada al desbloqueo de las exportaciones de cereales de los puertos ucranianos como parte de las negociaciones que se desarrollan en Turquía desde mayo. Aún no se ha confirmado oficialmente la vinculación del problema Serpentine con el problema del tránsito de carga a Kaliningrado.

10. Ugledar, Marinka, Raisins: sin cambios significativos.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc


----------



## Sinjar (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Golpe de Estado?
> 
> Atentado contra Zelenski?



Gran parte de los ucranianos esta hasta los cojones del farlopero judío. Lo que pasa que en occidente, los medios no lo cuentan.


----------



## Egam (1 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La cena de José Andrés
> No sé si era el menú infantil



que es una ensaladilla kiev?
Un poco de LGTB + Azovs?


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jul 2022)

Ucrania, al borde del DEFAULT.
Y éste sí, del de verdad.
Del "quiero pero no puedo", y del que "los carroñeros habituales" las instituciones financieras internacionales tal que el FMI te hacen "un buen apaño".

*Bloomberg: Ucrania está considerando la reestructuración de la deuda*








Bloomberg: Україна розглядає можливість реструктуризації боргу


Україна вивчає можливість реструктуризації боргу на тлі обмежених джерел фінансування бюджету в умовах війни, проте рішення не очікується до кінця літа



www.epravda.com.ua





Por supuesto, antes del pedo gordo, se intentan estudiar por ahora dos escenarios:
A.- Donde dije digo, digo Diego.
Concederle a Ucrania el derecho a cambiar unilateralmente los términos, plazos, tipos de interés, incluso de propina una generosa quita.
B.- Que lo paguen los rusos.
Avalar con los activos rusos congelados la deuda ucraniana, y así, cuando Ucrania impague, que se embarguen los activos congelados.

Esta segunda opción, la preferida por Ucrania, el FMI no lo ve nada claro.

Al parecer, el Ministerio de Hacienda ucraniano es bastante contrario a escenarios de impagos, y tiene una gran preferencia por seguir dedicando las ayudas, prestamos y subvenciones recibidas para pagar las deudas contraídas. Vamos, un Ponzi de toda la vida. Pero claro, esta vez en formato brutibestia tamaño complejo industrial soviético.


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> que es una ensaladilla kiev?
> Un poco de LGTB + Azovs?



Recuerdo en los años cincuenta que a la ensaladilla rusa la llamaban ensaladilla NAZIONAL.


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Estaba preguntando no afirmando



Pues parece que no hay respuestas ...


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 Jul 2022)

__





JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA: Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que retirarse de la Isla Serpiente es un gesto de buena voluntad


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Los turcochinos lo vuelven a hacer: Rusia como gesto de buena voluntad retiró la guarnición de la isla de Snake - RIA Novosti, 30.06.2022 «В качестве шага доброй воли»: Минобороны РФ сообщило о выводе войск с острова Змеиный — РТ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salgado Solitario (1 Jul 2022)

ordago dijo:


> Y luego dice que el teletrabajo no es productivo, pues él teletrabaja de lunes a viernes de 9 a 15 h. A mi me parece un pringadillo y le voy a ignorar, que se los busquen más creíbles



Entra de nueve a tres? De verdad?
Si es así podría ser un fuerte indicio de que postea en su horario laboral, bien voluntariamente por ser un funcivago desocupado o bien por estar contratado precisamente para eso. 
O incluso ambas a la vez.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Jul 2022)

Erdogan amenaza con volver a bloquear a Suecia y Finlandia si no hay extradiciones: "Primero tienen que cumplir"


Erdogan asegura que Suecia y Finlandia han prometido la extradición de supuestos terroristas como contrapartida a su ingreso en la OTAN, pero estos países lo niegan y Turquía tiene la última palabra




www.eldiario.es





El que se acuesta con niños meado se levanta.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> China a por taiwan, Argelia a por Marruecos, Marruecos a por España, Rusia a por las kuriles, Corea del Norte a por Japón.
> 
> Escenario ideal.



Las Kuriles son todas de Rusia. Una de ellas casi toca la costa de Japón:


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no puede con Ucrania va poder con la otan.



La Otan no puede con Afganistan y va a poder con Rusia.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>




Los Estados Unidos de europa


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Scope (1 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> A ver, Kramatorsk no es un objetivo porque es el Dombas, se sobreentiende que será conquistada. De hecho, llevo diciendo desde hace meses que será la madre de todas las batallas y en la que se decidirá la guerra. A todas mis amistades le digo que cuando empiecen a escuchar "Kramatrorsk" la guerra podría estar cerca de terminar, pero que mientras se hable de otras ciudades, quedará guerra para rato.
> 
> Yo no veo Mikolaiv como obetivo porque si te fijas casi desde el primer minuto tomaron la totalidad de la región de Jerson, y sin embargo, se pararon ahí, en la frontera. Si MiKolaiv fuera un objetivo habría ido avanzando poquito a poco. Allí solo hay duelo de artilleria para debilitar a las fuerzas de Ucrania y así defender Jerson, que es el objetivo.
> 
> Para mi el siguiente objetivo, tras la total conquista de Jerson, Dombas y Zaporiyia o es Jarkov o es Odessa o es la Paz. No hay otro, en mi opinión.



Si el objetivo es Odessa, necesariamente debe ser tomado Nikolaev antes que esa ciudad y/ oblast.


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La cena de José Andrés
> No sé si era el menú infantil



Y los bichos para el pueblo


----------



## damnun_infectum (1 Jul 2022)

Buenos días; al respecto de la anécdota de colocar la bandera de España al revés en la cumbre satánica, de casual o error protocolario nanai de nanai.

Habéis visto The Last Castle...?. En el fragmento del general Irwin lo dice muy claro.

Una vez tomada la fortaleza, se iza la bandera al revés...y ya está.

Vídeo que está de moda otra vez en Netflix.

Estos satánicos no se cortan...total, la capacidad de análisis es nula.

Es muy fuerte!.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jul 2022)

Putiniano recalca mucho el Donbas , veremos a ver si en cuanto consiga echar a los ukros de Donbas no retira las tropas y deja tirados a los de Kherson y Melitopol, creo que descarto ya que vaya a por Odessa, Kharkov y Zaporozhye.
Si finalmente es así será otra cagada porque si no creas un espacio colchón de seguridad tendrás a los Otanicos en la puerta de tu casa con sus misiles apuntandote .


----------



## crocodile (1 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que esto sea verdad.

⚡¡Rusia en la región de Kharkov para siempre!

Sergei Kiriyenko visitó la región de Kharkiv. Tal visita se considera una señal de que Putin ha tomado una decisión sobre esta región, ahora Kharkiv, y anteriormente Zaporozhye y Kherson, para ser anexada a Rusia. Pronto comenzará la emisión de pasaportes rusos. Formación de la administración. Rusia asume toda la responsabilidad de esa región. La bandera rusa es para siempre si Kiriyenko, quien se encarga específicamente de la política interna, ha estado allí.


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Biden anuncia pomposamente el envío a Ucrania de 600 tanques, tropecientos equipos militares, artillería...
> 
> 
> Pero...lo que se va a anunciar en unas horas es que USA ha entrado oficialmente en recesión, su PIB ha caido un 1% en el segundo trimestre de 2022, lo que unido al 1,6% del primer trimestre, significa que USA está cayendo un 2,6%
> ...



600 super sherman waoo como no les pongan sistema de oxido nitroso poco van a correr


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es interesante, los que somos viejos recordamos aún las cenas especiales, como bodas, con tres platos y el postre…se nota la crisis del sistema.



eso a CUANTO TE SALE EL CUBIERTO 50€?


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No he visto el documental, pero insisto, que alguien critique un gobierno, una forma de actuar, no es estar contra un país, decir eso es lo mismo que decir que aquí, en este foro, todos estamos en contra de España y deseando que se mueran todos los españoles, porque criticamos a Pedrito...en fin, una gilipollez
> Es que, precisamente eso es lo que me da más rabia, tratar de igualar una nación a una idea, a una ideología, me parece absolutamente malévolo



deberías ver el documental es muy interesante y aclara bastantes cosas


----------



## Triyuga (1 Jul 2022)

*Rusia advierte que, en caso de escalada, eliminará los países satélites de la OTAN, “empezando por Reino Unido”*






Marcelo Ramírez.- 
Londres niega la posibilidad de una negociación que termine el enfrentamiento militar en Ucrania. “Cualquier intento de resolver el conflicto en Ucrania solamente conducirá a una mayor inestabilidad en el mundo”, ha manifestado la portavoz de la Cancillería, María Zajárova.
La portavoz de la Cancillería, María Zajárova, ha descrito las declaraciones del primer ministro Boris Johnson como “monstruosas”, quién aseguró lo siguiente: ‘Cualquier intento de resolver el conflicto en Ucrania solamente conducirá a una mayor inestabilidad en el mundo’.

Londres niega la posibilidad de una negociación que termine el enfrentamiento militar en Ucrania, una lucha ya por demás desigual que está destruyendo el país y consumiendo las vidas de sus habitantes.
Kiev está en una situación terminal, con fuerzas insuficientes, mal entrenadas y mal pertrechadas. La propaganda no consigue cambiar el curso de la realidad, prueba de ello es que el gobierno de Zelensky decretó el reclutamiento obligatorio de las mujeres entre 18 y 60 años y planifica la manera de obligar a los hombres que huyeron de la guerra a retornar al país.
Las posibilidades de éxito ante un ejército como el ruso son insignificantes y lo que vemos es solo una matanza ordenada desde lugares lejanos como Londres. Moscú lo sabe y hace oír sus advertencias ante el envío de armas de mayor alcance que pueden golpear territorio ruso.
Andrey Gurulyov, miembro de la Duma rusa y parte del Comité de Defensa, acaba de señalar que en caso de escalada, su país eliminará los satélites de la OTAN sin distinciones. Entre varias advertencias adicionales, Gurulyov, explica que no será Varsovia, París o Berlín los primeros blancos en caso de una guerra, sino Londres.
La toma de decisiones se hace en el mundo anglosajón y Londres, es decir, el Reino Unido, será destruido por Rusia; sin embargo, Boris Johnson parece sumergido en un autismo que le impide percibir la realidad a sus alrededor y quiere más guerra, aún ante las advertencias rusas y las escasas posibilidades de éxito.










Rusia advierte que, en caso de escalada, eliminará los países satélites de la OTAN, "empezando por Reino Unido"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Este gilipollas tiene un restaurante en Washington y otro en Nueva York (Little Spain)
> 
> Yo vivo en Nueva York y a veces iba a su restaurante porque el jamón ibérico estaba de puta madre.
> 
> El sitio es una estafa y además, desde que me enteré que está todo el día metido en política, chupando el rabo al Pederasta de Biden y gritando como una histérica contra Putin y apoyando la agenda globalista, pues no he vuelto a pisar su restaurante.



en NY se vive o se sobrevive? y si ya se que lo de sexo en NY es mentira


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me refiero a todas las islas, no solo las que reclama Japón como suyas.



en las kuriles han tenido el fallo de no hacer unos resorts o un complejo Marina d´or


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Zmeiny y Severodonetsk


Las noticias de los últimos días, tanto en el frente político y diplomático como en el militar, recuerdan que la guerra implica una cierta flexibilidad táctica a la hora de cumplir objetivos que ca…




slavyangrad.es











Zmeiny y Severodonetsk


01/07/2022


Las noticias de los últimos días, tanto en el frente político y diplomático como en el militar, recuerdan que la guerra implica una cierta flexibilidad táctica a la hora de cumplir objetivos que cambian a medida que se consolida la situación y que ninguna de las partes puede contar con que los avances y retrocesos en el frente sean definitivos. Así se ha podido constatar esta semana con dos casos diferentes entre sí y que tendrán consecuencias diferentes. La semana pasada, con una declaración que el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania calificó de prematura y a la que acusó de poner en riesgo la operación, el gobernador de la parte de Lugansk controlada por Kiev anunció la retirada de las tropas ucranianas de Severodonetsk, una de las dos últimas ciudades de la región aún bajo control ucraniano. Y ayer jueves, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunciaba la retirada rusa de la isla de las Serpientes, una pequeña isla despoblada, pero cuya posición estratégica permitía cierto control sobre las vías marítimas y también en la defensa de zonas tan importantes como Crimea.

El abandono de Zmeiny, la isla de las Serpientes, capturada en las primeras horas de la intervención rusa y controlada desde entonces a un precio cada vez más costoso, supone un retroceso militar y, ante todo, una derrota mediática. Perdida la guerra informativa ante la maquinaria occidental, Rusia no ha tratado de presentar esa marcha como una retirada estratégica sino como un _gesto de buena voluntad_, presentándolo como parte de un proceso que puede llevar a la reanudación de las exportaciones ucranianas -fundamentalmente de grano- desde el puerto de Odessa.

Ucrania deberá conseguir el control de la isla de las Serpientes con un desembarco en una guarnición que, según las fuentes rusas, habrían sido destruidas. Mantener esas posiciones dependerá también de la voluntad rusa de no elevar el coste de esa presencia, ya que la isla será evidentemente vulnerable a los ataques rusos desde la flota del mar Negro y desde Crimea. Es precisamente la seguridad de Crimea la que podría verse comprometida por la presencia permanente de Ucrania en la isla, especialmente ahora que, gracias al suministro occidental, cuenta con armas con capacidad de alcanzar la península. Ambas partes deberán mostrar sus intenciones, que tendrán consecuencias en caso de que Ucrania aspire a utilizar la isla de las Serpientes para atacar Jerson, bajo control ruso, o Crimea, territorio bajo soberanía rusa, lo que supondría necesariamente una escalada en la guerra.

La marcha rusa de una posición objetivamente estratégica supone también recordar el debate que ya había surgido: el coste de mantener esa guarnición siempre fue elevado, pero aumentó notablemente con la llegada de armamento pesado occidental. Pese a lo que _expertos _y _expertas_ occidentales continúan afirmando, que la vida de los soldados tiene escaso valor para Rusia, preservar las vidas de las tropas allí presentes es un factor importante en la decisión rusa. El contingente ruso en Ucrania es limitado y cada vida, especialmente en el caso de los oficiales, importa. Esa misma lógica, la de recuperar con vida a soldados y oficiales ha marcado también el intercambio de prisioneros de guerra que se ha producido esta semana. En él han sido liberados 288 prisioneros, entre los que se encontraba una gran cantidad de _defensores de Azovstal_, entre ellos miembros del regimiento Azov, muchos de ellos seriamente heridos. Por ellos, Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares han obtenido un igual número de efectivos, entre ellos oficiales, dos pilotos y soldados tanto rusos como republicanos. Son ellos, los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares, los que están sufriendo gran parte del peso de la batalla en zonas de gran importancia y en las que la presencia rusa es menor.

La polémica que ha surgido a raíz de este intercambio se debe a la contradicción entre el objetivo de _desnazificación_ marcado por Rusia en febrero y la inclusión de soldados del regimiento Azov. Rusia, por orden directa de su presidente, canceló los planes de asaltar Azovstal en Mariupol, donde se encontraban sitiados centenares de esos soldados. Aunque el objetivo era preservar las vidas de las tropas rusas y republicanas, esa decisión permitió también preservar las vidas de los soldados ucranianos, entre ellos miembros tan importantes como Denis Prokopenko, comandante del regimiento Azov, y Svyatoslav Palamar, capitán del grupo formado por Andriy Biletsky. La decisión rusa de incluir a miembros del regimiento, aunque no a sus oficiales, es así coherente con la actuación en la batalla, aunque no con el objetivo inicial de acabar con un grupo que Rusia -y no solo Rusia- ha calificado de neonazi. Inviable la opción de ocupar toda Ucrania y dirigir esa _desnazificación_ -si es que esa posibilidad se vio alguna vez como opción-, solo un acuerdo político en el que Ucrania estuviera dispuesta a prohibir grupos como Azov podría cumplir con ese objetivo. Imposible un acuerdo político entre Rusia y Ucrania actualmente, el objetivo de _desnazificación_ ha quedado diluido en una guerra cada vez más cruda y en la que todas las partes en conflicto están sufriendo bajas significativas.

Esa victoria para la propaganda que Rusia ha entregado a Ucrania también en el caso del intercambio de prisioneros -Moscú ni siquiera ha buscado tomar la iniciativa mediática anunciando el retorno de sus pilotos y esperó a que fuera Kiev quien anunciara el retorno de _defensores de Azovstal_ que incluso la Duma afirmó que no entregaría- contrasta con la situación en el frente de Donbass, principal batalla de esta guerra. Ucrania continúa insistiendo en que es un hecho que recuperará los territorios perdidos mientras sus tropas se retiran de las últimas posiciones que aún mantienen en el _oblast _de Lugansk. Así lo manifestaba en un largo mensaje publicado en las redes sociales el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak, insistiendo en que Ucrania logrará esa victoria por la vía militar.

Para ello, Ucrania confía en que la llegada de armamento pesado de los países de la OTAN cambiará la iniciativa en el frente. Kiev ha demostrado ya su voluntad a utilizar esa artillería pesada contra la población civil y contra posiciones de nulo valor militar. La artillería occidental ha hecho su presencia en los indiscriminados bombardeos de la ciudad de Donetsk y los HIMARS estadounidenses fueron utilizados contra Perevalsk, una pequeña ciudad que incluso antes de la intervención rusa se encontraba en la retaguardia de la RPL. Sin embargo, el frente avanza en dirección contraria a los intereses de Ucrania, que a pesar de todo intenta presentar esos retrocesos como temporales.

En ello tiene un papel importante la prensa occidental, dispuesta a presentar cada avance ruso como una muestra de debilidad. El avance en Lugansk obligará a Rusia a culminar su ofensiva de forma prematura, alegaba, en una afirmación de escaso sentido, el _think tank_ Institute for the Study of War. También esta semana, _Financial Times_ calificaba de estratégica la retirada de Severodonetsk. Desde que se iniciara la batalla por Mariupol, tanto Kiev como la prensa occidental han resaltado el alto coste que está suponiendo para Rusia -también para las Repúblicas Populares, pero ni estas como entidad política ni sus ejércitos son un factor para los analistas- capturar las ciudades de Donbass, que está recibiendo completamente destruidas. La estrategia ucraniana se ha encargado de ello. Como dejaba claro con sus palabras a _The New York Times_ hace unos días Mijailo Podoliak, la actuación de Ucrania en Donbass pasa por refugiarse en las ciudades y escudarse en las facilidades para encontrar refugio -entre los barrios residenciales y zonas industriales- para luchar en el ámbito urbano. El alto precio que Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares están pagando por esos avances es obvio, tanto como el elevado coste que está sufriendo Ucrania por esas batallas, que finalmente acaban en retirada.

El abandono de las últimas posiciones ucranianas en Severodonetsk habría sido una retirada estratégica de haberse producido al inicio de la batalla tal y como proponían las autoridades militares de Ucrania. Contra la opinión del comandante en jefe del Ejército Ucraniano, Valery Zaluzhny, la Oficina del Presidente, único gobierno que existe ahora mismo en Ucrania, decidió que era preciso luchar hasta el final, quizá hasta un momento en el que la retirada pudiera ser presentada como temporal. Sin apenas ya posiciones que abandonar, Ucrania se retiró de Severodonetsk prometiendo recuperar la ciudad utilizando la recién llegada artillería occidental. Tampoco el argumento de la defensa de Severodonetsk desde posiciones más ventajosas en Lisichansk es ya convincente, especialmente cuando existe ya una retirada parcial desde esas posiciones. Ayer jueves, _Sky News_ afirmaba que “los días de Lisichansk están contados”.

La guerra en Ucrania enfrenta al segundo ejército del mundo contra el ejército que se proclamó el más fuerte de Europa, que ha contado en estos ochos años con un progresivo flujo de financiación que, en los últimos cuatro meses, se ha convertido en constante suministro de armamento cada vez más pesado. Nada tiene que ver esta fase del conflicto con las guerras que ha librado Estados Unidos en los últimos años y tampoco con la lucha de Ucrania contra las Repúblicas Populares, dos ejércitos formados a partir de milicias y que siempre han sufrido fuertes carencias de personal y material. Como han demostrado la isla de las Serpientes o Severodonetsk, cada avance implica un elevado coste, que en ocasiones es superado por el coste del retroceso. Es evidente que la capacidad destructiva de Ucrania aumenta con la llegada de armamento pesado de Occidente, lo que supone un aumento del peligro en la línea del frente y en la retaguardia. Pero lo es también que Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares están consolidando sus avances, especialmente en Donbass, e incluso en esas ciudades destruidas por la batalla comienza lentamente el proceso de reconstrucción, lo que dificulta aún más que Ucrania pueda recuperar esos territorios, no solo los perdidos en 2014, sino los perdidos desde el 24 de febrero. Es ahí donde radica la diferencia entre la pérdida de una posición militarmente estratégica pero irrelevante en términos de población y la pérdida de las últimas ciudades de la región de Lugansk.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta seria para el que pueda y tenga experiencia.

Cuanta municion y de que tipo puede estar usando Rusia cada dia ?

Y su valor ?

Me refiero desde balas hasta morteros y mas allá...proyectiles de tanques MLRS bazokas y misiles.

Podria ser 100 millones de dolares dia a precios de munición de occidente ?


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mañana sabremos.
> De todas formas los coches bomba son habituales en Kiev.
> Puede haber sido cualquier mafioso.



cambiando el tema sacando las cosas de contexto para que proteste alguno ¿los bares de Moscú dan tapas con la consumición?


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cambiando el tema sacando las cosas de contexto para que proteste alguno ¿los bares de Moscú dan tapas con la consumición?



Vete a la playa a comer pipas anda...

Ni puta gracia tienes

Igonre


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ni jamón, ni chorizo, ni queso de Cabrales, ni pulpo a feira, ni fabada, vaya mierda de cena.




El jamón y el chorizo Cerdogan no puede catarlos. Y seguro que algún otro tampoco.
Los detalles de la pitanza también se discuten al preparar estás juergas.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama

Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.

Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.


----------



## vettonio (1 Jul 2022)

*Bernie Ecclestone desata otra tormenta en la Fórmula 1 alabando a Vladímir Putin *


TresB
jue, 30 de junio de 2022, 3:15 p. m.







Vladímir Putin y Bernie Ecclestone charlando durante el Gran Premio de Rusia de 2018. (Foto: Clive Mason / Getty Images)



TresB
jue, 30 de junio de 2022, 3:15 p. m.



Vladímir Putin y Bernie Ecclestone charlando durante el Gran Premio de Rusia de 2018. (Foto: Clive Mason / Getty Images).
Hace ya más de ocho años que *Bernie Ecclestone* dimitió como presidente de la Fórmula 1, pero nunca se ha alejado del foco público ni ha dejado de meterse en polémicas, como ya hacía cuando dirigía el _Gran Circo_. La última ha sido durante una entrevista en el programa ‘Good Morning Britain’ de la cadena ITV en el que *ha alabado a Vladímir Putin* y ha dicho incluso que “recibiría una bala por él” pese a que ordenó la invasión de Ucrania.
“Todavía recibiría una bala por él. Preferiría que no doliera, pero aun así recibiría una bala por él”, dijo ante la sorpresa de los presentadores del programa. “Es *una persona de primera clase* y lo que está haciendo es lo que él cree que es lo adecuado para Rusia. Desafortunadamente hay mucha gente de negocios, como yo, que cometemos errores y cuando los cometemos tienes que dar lo mejor de ti para solucionarlo”.





Ecclestone dio la entrevista a la cadena ITV desde Ibiza. (Foto: ITV).
El que fuera mandamás de la F1 *cargó contra el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski*, responsabilizándole de la decisión de Putin de invadir su país.
“Creo que si lo hubiera hecho correctamente, me refiero a la otra persona en Ucrania... *Creo que antes era cómico y parece querer continuar con esa profesión...*”, afirmó el magnate de 91 años. “Creo que, si él hubiera pensado las cosas, definitivamente habría hecho un esfuerzo lo suficientemente grande como para hablar con el señor Putin, que es una persona sensata, y lo habría escuchado y probablemente habría hecho algo al respecto”.

**
Uno de los presentadores del espacio le preguntó después sobre las víctimas inocentes de la guerra en Ucrania y las justificó diciendo que no fue algo “intencional”.
“*No fue intencional *y estoy bastante seguro de que, si Ucrania hubiera querido evitarlo, podría haberlo hecho”, respondió.
La Fórmula 1 no ha tardado en saltar y en *desvincularse de estas declaraciones del que fuera su máximo responsable*. “Los cometarios realizados por Bernie Ecclestone son su punto de vista personal y no concuerdan con la posición de los valores modernos de nuestro deporte”, ha señalado un portavoz en un comunicado.
Ecclestone y Putin mantienen *una estrecha amistad desde que en 2014 comenzó a disputarse el Gran Premio de Rusia*. El británico ya le calificó otras veces como una “persona de primera clase” e incluso llegó a firmar que “debería estar dirigiendo Europa”. Además, dijo que la invasión de Crimea solo fue para “reunir a Rusia”.


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Al INDIGENTE mental que me mencionó y le contestas podrías muy hacerle ver lo MÁS SIMPLE...

Mi número de mensajes... los hilos y el número de mensajes del hilo de Siria... el tiempo que yo llevo en Burbuja y que he participado MUY PROBABLEMENTE, aún cuando él ni siquiera pueda dar fe de ello activamente desde el principio en hilos bastantes serios y NO ME DESDIGO ni de uno sólo de los post escritos... 

Le das una cálculadora y que haga una reflexión a cómo es posible DESVIRTUAR con mi número de mensajes un hilo que por sí sólo ya los multiplica por 100 y como poco...

Hay que andarse con ojito con la ESTUPIDEZ, es contagiosa...


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jul 2022)

La Isla de las Serpientes en el Mar Negro permanece bajo el control de la flota y las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, dijo Alexei Chernyak, diputado de la Duma Estatal de la región de Crimea.
t.me/newsby_info/12206


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Entra de nueve a tres? De verdad?
> Si es así podría ser un fuerte indicio de que postea en su horario laboral, bien voluntariamente por ser un funcivago desocupado o bien por estar contratado precisamente para eso.
> O incluso ambas a la vez.



Y la tarde la dedico a tocarme los huevos a dos manos... o tomar el sol en Galicia que es un lugar privilegiado para eso, o cazar mariposas o caminar o andar en bici o... tocarme los huevos a dos manos... y los finde a cuatro manos ya te digo... y cuando he escrito por las noches y mi mujer casi me mata, pues... jajajajajaaa... es que hay que oir cada cosa, la madre que os parió este foro cada año que pasa va a peor... pero muy a peor... e INDIGENTES COMO TU sois lo que lo machacais...

O llevo aquí desde el 2008 viviendo de esto con apenas 900 mensajes al año... que ya quisiera yo, haciéndo cábalas sería feliz... es que...

A ver INDIGENTE qué te hice???, que ni te recuerdo bien, pero la madre que te parió...


----------



## rober713 (1 Jul 2022)

Me gusta cuando hablan claro  , sin paños calientes, sin anestesia

t.me/intelslava/32327 Video

"What do you say to those families that say, 'listen, we can't afford to pay $4.85 a gallon for months, if not years?’"
BIDEN ADVISOR BRIAN DEESE: "This is about the future of the Liberal World Order and we have to stand firm."

"¿Qué les dices a esas familias que dicen, 'escucha, no podemos permitirnos pagar $4.85 por galón por meses, si no años?'"
BRIAN DEESE, ASESOR DE BIDEN: "*Se trata del futuro del Orden Mundial Liberal y tenemos que mantenernos firmes*".


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama
> 
> Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.
> 
> Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.



En la noticia pasa del titular, de 31 millones de toneladas, a 320.000 toneladas dentro de la noticia...en un párrafo se han perdido más de 30 millones de toneladas  

Creer lo que dice un africano es como creer a un turco.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> deberías ver el documental es muy interesante y aclara bastantes cosas



Si, no lo he visto por cuestiones de tiempo


----------



## alexforum (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama
> 
> Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.
> 
> Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.



No se rick... pero huele que apesta. Suena a noticia falsa/exagerada para que se pierda el interes en el soporte oro ruso.


----------



## arriondas (1 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No he visto el documental, pero insisto, que alguien critique un gobierno, una forma de actuar, no es estar contra un país, decir eso es lo mismo que decir que aquí, en este foro, todos estamos en contra de España y deseando que se mueran todos los españoles, porque criticamos a Pedrito...en fin, una gilipollez
> Es que, precisamente eso es lo que me da más rabia, tratar de igualar una nación a una idea, a una ideología, me parece absolutamente malévolo



En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero ten en cuenta que es precisamente lo que hacen esos tipos, no tienen casi nunca una palabra buena hacia Rusia, incluso se cachondean veladamente del país a la mínima que pueden. algunos llevan más de 10 años en Rusia y siguen tirando de estereotipos; es como si un extranjero afincado en España no hiciese otra cosa que tirar de topicazos de toros, flamenco y la Carmen de Mérrimée. Nos parecería estúpido e irrespetuoso.

Yo eso no lo hago ni con los EEUU, he conocido a gente de allí muy maja.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## workforfood (1 Jul 2022)

Lo de Ucrania estaba montado hace décadas, el que haya jugado al Empire Earth en los 2000 sabe que tiene un escenario futurista de guerra Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que en esa época parecía raro porque Ucrania y Rusia no tenían ningún contencioso, pues los diseñadores del videojuego metieron una guerra entre ambos contendientes, con un robot gigante ruso. Si alguien sabe más no sé si había unas cartas por ahí que decían predecir el futuro no sé si salía alguna referencia a la guerra creo que se está siguiendo un guión planificado hace décadas.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En la noticia pasa del titular, de 31 millones de toneladas, a 320.000 toneladas dentro de la noticia...en un párrafo se han perdido más de 30 millones de toneladas
> 
> Creer lo que dice un africano es como creer a un turco.



A ver, hay que leer bien. Son 31 millones de toneladas en bruto, de los cuales se podrían extraer 320.000 toneladas de oro fino. Eso pone, pero tampoco voy a decir que la noticia tenga poco, algo o mucho de veracidad, no tengo ni idea.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jul 2022)

Primer Ministro belga en rueda de prensa OTAN Madrid: ""el conflicto debe resolverse militarmente y la alianza continuará ayudando a Kiev para esto""


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

No me tomo muy a bien a personajes como el que usted menciona y al que le sugiero contestar... y no me los tomo a bien porque son EL PROBLEMON que tenemos en este mundo y son la condición sin la cual es IMPOSIBLE que las cosas que suceden estén aconteciendo...

Gentes que no aportan nada, salvo mera ESTUPIDEZ, que un día se han sentido ofendidos, dado que no han sido capaces ni de revatir probablemente una mera cuestión (da igual cual) y que a partir de ahí en lugar de entrar a buscar la explicación se OFENDEN y buscan revanchas absurdas y sin sentido...

Hace unos días leía un artículo publicado por aquí en un períodico asiático... en él se venía a decir que dentro de la administración Bidan existen dos almas frente a lo que está sucediendo, la que ve como esto está perdido y la que no quiere en pintura dejar de insistir... la primera no es capaz de imponerse a la segunda, no porque no tenga más fuerza o mayores argumentos o simplemente adeptos más importantes; lo que evita que la primera se imponga a la segunda es simple:

- HUMILLACIÓN...

Las personas inteligentes ante la humillación reaccionan intentando entender el porqué de esa humillación y a partir de ahí buscan el conocimiento, es una forma muy adecuada de MEJORAR y conseguir recuperar la DIGNIDAD...

El estúpido ante la humillación sólo se queda con la pérdida de DIGNIDAD y por tanto ATACA Y AGREDE... le da igual tener o no tener razón, matar la verdad o eliminarla, por nada del mundo el estúpido va A PERMITIR que otor le imponga a ÉL una humillación...

Y en un foro pasa lo mismo... siempre digo lo mismo: ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMIA... y es que hay gente que no se corta ni un puñetero pelo entrando aquí y diciendo barbaridades de todo pelaje, considerando que esto es una especie de lugar de recreo... en fin...

Esta persona a la que tú has contestado y yo NI CONOZCO, ni tengo idea de su existir por aquí y me importa un bledo, simplemente es INCAPAZ DE utilizar una CALCULADORA antes de decir una sandez... 

Ayer constesté varios mensajes de un forero que pone noticias, alguna de las cuales es surrealista que las ponga un PRO-UCRANIANO, pues podrían muy bien ser puestas por un PRO-RUSO... lo terrible de estas cosas, es que pasan... nadie le importa que pasen... se dejan correr y... y... y... luego se paga la INOPIA de no ver cómo lo SIMPLE POR MERA AMPLIFICACIÓN acaba convirtiéndose en la verdad; no es que no se sepa que es así, ya los nacis sabían que amplificar una noticia de modo torticero podía convertir esa nota simple en un hecho convincente...

Algunos llegasteis aquí tarde, muy tarde... pero había situaciónes surrealistas en los principios:

- El piso siempre sube... un mantra...

No era falso realmente, tenía su historia, pero NO ERA VERDAD... 

En la calle ese mantra era casi una VERDAD IRREFUTABLE... no podías ni siquiera mencionar que eso no era así si no querías tener una buena discusión acalorada y en la que tú eras como poco una INMENSA MINORIA o estabas sólo frente a varios oponentes y estos no eran exactamente amables... así que PASABAS Y....

Y pasó lo que pasó... aquí en este foro no pasaba, pero éramos la contra y ellos la minoría, que los había conste, pero la minoría, era fácil contestar... la calle era otra cosa y si ibas a bares entonces... entonces mejor pasar de todo y hablar de deportes... y ya no digo el triunfador, en fin, historias de viejo...

Poder aquí decirle a un LIBEGAL que es un INDIGENTE, es importante, dado que hoy dominan todo el espectro de política en la calle y en el debate en medios y resto de lugares... son los mismos PASAPISEROS de los tiempos pretéritos, la misma INDIGENCIA campando a sus anchas... 

ES IMPORTANTE, no permitir que esos mantras absurdos no circulen con total libertinaje incluso por aquí o de lo contrario...

Una vez alguien me preguntó: ¿cómo corregiría yo la situación económica, que medidas aplicaría?... tiempos pasados... mi contestación fue simple:

- La primera y más importante: CAMBIAR EL LENGUAJE PARA QUE LAS PALABRAS TUVIESEN SU VERDADERO SIGNIFICADO... Chomsky es un lingüista y no es casual que tenga más conocimientos que la mayoría...

Llamar ASESINATOS a la muerte de militares en combate, puede parecer una simple errata, pero ya no es la primera vez que la veo, se suele decir que son errores de traducción, pero... ASESINAR es indicativo de voluntad de hacer daño, de golpear con saña a alguien, de RECHAZO, ODIO, ETC... eso querría decir más o menos que los UCRANIANOS TODOS se dedican a odiar a los rusos... no lo sé si es así, pero estoy convencido que en combate la mayoría de los que ahí pelean simplemente hacen lo que les mandan y... lo menos que quieren es ASESINAR a nadie...

No tengo tiempo para todos los post estúpidos o malintencionados que se suelen colgar y poco para los estúpidos que son una inmensidad, pero...

Preocuparse de cambiar las cosas, empieza NO PERMITIENDO que la ESTUPIDEZ campe a sus anchas...

P.D. soy un fan de LES LUTHIERS... un jodido fan y que no ha podido acudir, desgraciadamente para mí, a ninguna de sus diversas representaciones... tristemente...... me quedará siempre en el debe de la vida y... para gran lamento personal... en fin...


----------



## SanRu (1 Jul 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Si el objetivo es Odessa, necesariamente debe ser tomado Nikolaev antes que esa ciudad y/ oblast.



No necesariamente, aunque como llevo defendiendo desde el principio de la guerra, no veo a Odessa como objetivo.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver, hay que leer bien. Son 31 millones de toneladas en bruto, de los cuales se podrían extraer 320.000 toneladas de oro fino. Eso pone, pero tampoco voy a decir que la noticia tenga poco, algo o mucho de veracidad, no tengo ni idea.



De todos modos 320k toneladas es mucho. Es la producción mundial de siglo y medio. Lo irán sacando poco a poco pero ya es volumen para afectar al mercado.

De ser 30MTm el oro caería en picado y sería más barato que la plata y otros muchos metales.


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> GT Voice: G7 is in no position to dictate nations’ oil trade with Russia - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La ESTUPIDEZA jamás tiene control a la hora de cabalgar... 

A ver si lo entendemos, la oferta de petroleo no es elástica, aún al contrario es rígida y muy poco fácil de manipular... 

Rusia nos está haciendo a TODOS un favor al no retirar del mercado parte de su producción, lo que provocaría como poco PANICO por el desabastecimiento y fruto de ello una subida surrealista de precios que se llevaría por delante a medio mundo... China e India, lo mismo que está haciendo Turquía o Hungría no es que no apoyen las sanciones por amor a Rusia o demás, lo hacen para evitar una "CARRERA SALVAJE" por hacerse con recursos, competir sin control por disponer de una oferta limitada... eso sería algo TERRORÍFICO, donde al final al igual que con las mascarillas primaria el AMEDRENTAMIENTO por la fuerza... un desmadre como no cabe otro... 

Tenemos los mandatarios que tenemos y es muy posible que acontezca lo que inevitablemente acontecerá... un DESASTRE...

Y cuidadito que en esas podría muy bien suceder que Arabia sufriese otro ataque de drones e Irán se negrase a suministrar y... IMPLOSIONARIA TODO...

Al final quieren hacer realidad MAD-MAX... la competición por recursos finitos entre consumidores... todo es SURREALISTA...


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si hay aguantar 2 años para ver a Rusia perdiendo tanques cada dia se aguanta. Y putin sufriendo un golpe de estado. Es la mejor oportunidad que tiene occidente de debilitar a rusia y ganar tranquilidad para las proximas decadas. Rusia no volverá a ser un actor importante en los próximos 20 años. Ucrania debe ser su Vietnam



en dos años estás tú debajo un puente y los rusos viviendo igual que ahora, patéticos otanodoritos


----------



## El-Mano (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (1 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Las Kuriles son todas de Rusia. Una de ellas casi toca la costa de Japón:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107378



Las 4 pegadas a Japon son las que reclaman los nipones. Las capturaron los rusos al final de la SGM


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Conoce a tu enemigo... conócete a ti mismo.... está bien...

Pero para una guerra... un foro es como una biblioteca, pero dónde el conocimiento está en la discusión abierta...

El conocimiento no es una guerra, ES LA PREPARACIÓN para lo cotidiano y lo no tan cotidiano...

Venir aquí a ganar guerras en lugar de OBTENER CONOCIMIENTOS es de imbéciles... 

Dejar pasar la estupidez en un lugar de amor al conocimiento... 

Y sí, lo sé aquí hay mucha gente que sólo pretende... pero LA VERDAD no es ninguna guerra...

CONOCE LA VERDAD y prepárate para enfrontarla....


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jul 2022)

bueno va ya lo pongo yo
ayer los follapiratas sacaban el champagne pq los rusos se piran de un peñasco de 0,17 km²cuadrados donde no hay una puta bota ukra, mientras éstos pierden su última ciudad en el oblast de luganks (27.000 km²) que ya controlan totalmente los orcos
banda del pingüino gilipollenko way of life


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

Creo la situación avanzo bastante, no veo salidas ya para los Ucros que sigan dentro de la ciudad. Imagino en los próximos días declararan tomada la ciudad.

Habrá que ver que se encuentran dentro.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.88877603332217,38.36964411339534&z=12


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama
> 
> Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.
> 
> Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.



Ojo cuidao con el ugandan army


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (1 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania estaba montado hace décadas, el que haya jugado al Empire Earth en los 2000 sabe que tiene un escenario futurista de guerra Rusia y Ucrania. Lo que en esa época parecía raro porque Ucrania y Rusia no tenían ningún contencioso, pues los diseñadores del videojuego metieron una guerra entre ambos contendientes, con un robot gigante ruso. Si alguien sabe más no sé si había unas cartas por ahí que decían predecir el futuro no sé si salía alguna referencia a la guerra creo que se está siguiendo un guión planificado hace décadas.



Hostia el puto Empire Earth, uno de los juegos de mi infancia, no recuerdo bien la campaña porque me costó una barbaridad terminar la primera misión







*Ojo a la síntesis de la segunda misión

0:10*


----------



## risto mejido (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Una pregunta seria para el que pueda y tenga experiencia.
> 
> Cuanta municion y de que tipo puede estar usando Rusia cada dia ?
> 
> ...



No creo que mucho, estará renovando y sacando stock viejo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jul 2022)

Parece que se ha completado el cerco de Lysychansk


----------



## EGO (1 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La Otan no puede con Afganistan y va a poder con Rusia.



La OTAN se paseo 20 años por Afganistan haciendo lo que le daba la gana y tocandole los huevos a Iran,Rusia y China porque tenian un portaviones en mitad de Asia.

Y en el hilo de Afganistan ya os avisamos a los putincels de que si EEUU se retiraba era porque iban a meter la zarpa en otro sitio.Todo el espectaculo ese del aeropuerto lo causaron los mierdas globalistas a caso hecho.

Pero vamos,que si tu quieres seguir con la fantasia de que unos narcotraficantes de opio(que es lo que vosotros llamais talibanes)expulsaron a la OTAN pues adelante.Aunque de ilusiones no se vive.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver, hay que leer bien. Son 31 millones de toneladas en bruto, de los cuales se podrían extraer 320.000 toneladas de oro fino. Eso pone, pero tampoco voy a decir que la noticia tenga poco, algo o mucho de veracidad, no tengo ni idea.



No, lo que hay que hacer es escribirlo bien. El titular pone: Descubiertos 31 millones de toneladas de oro.

Es como decir que me he tragado un diamante de 10 gramos y al cagarlo he cagado 400 gramos de diamante.
Es una noticia falsa, sin más.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La OTAN se paseo 20 años por Afganistan haciendo lo que le daba la gana y tocandole los huevos a Iran,Rusia y China porque tenian un portaviones en mitad de Asia.
> 
> Y en el hilo de Afganistan ya os avisamos a los putincels de que si EEUU se retiraba era porque iban a meter la zarpa en otro sitio.Todo el espectaculo ese del aeropuerto lo causaron los mierdas globalistas a caso hecho.
> 
> Pero vamos,que si tu quieres seguir con la fantasia de que unos narcotraficantes de opio(que es lo que vosotros llamais talibanes)expulsaron a la OTAN pues adelante.Aunque de ilusiones no se vive.



En eso si estamos de acuerdo. La industrial miltiar del tio de Zumosol no vive del aire y eso incluye arma, hombres (Más que nunca proporcionados por contratistas privados) y la creación de una cierta infraestructura vital y transporte de algunas mercancías mínimas previa destrucción de todo sin contemplaciones. Si además nos proporcionan en esos ríos revueltos un poco de droga para poder financiar cloacas todo es perfecto.

Si salen de un sitio deben entrar en otro porque hay mucho dinero y mucho paro detrás. Con un agravante, si tus hombres no combaten se oxidan, se buscan otras formas de vida y luego ya no los tienes. No caben parones.


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

que peazo misil pepinero sacaran los de INSTALAZA con el aumento del presupuesto de defensa pa vendernos?


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Te puedo garantizar que si ponen un precio máximo a las ventas y eso lo apuntalan con acuerdos con terceros (cosa muy poco probable tras la cumbre OTAN y la satanización de China), Rusia simplemente sacaría su producción del mercado muy probablemente y a partir de ahí la IMPLOSIÓN sería meteórica... se quedaría a expensas de lo que Irán o Venezuela pudiesen hacer o de que los Yemenies no volviesen a tocar un puerto árabe... 

Y con todo y con ello seria surrealista ver a todos los compradores DESESPERADOS por encontrar la PUTA MASCARILLA, digo el petroleo...

Tan lejos estamos de la LUCHA POR LA MASCARILLA que nos olvidamos de lo que ACONTECE cuando desesperados buscan un ARTICULO escaso y en DEMANDA amplia... 

Todas estas cosas son SURREALISTAS... no sé quíen cohones saca este tipo de gilipolleces como medidas para enfrontar a Rusia...

Sinceramente yo creo que Putin está viendo todo esto como una película absurda, sin sentido donde los que le atacan le AMENAZAN con un suicidio masivo e irreflexivo si no les da el juguete que quieren... imagino que apelan al PROCESO DE LA CULPABILIDAD en la mente de PUTIN y QUE EL CARMA lo torture o ALGUNA de estas cosas, de lo contrario JURO Y PERJURO que no soy capaz de entender en qué cohones cabeza cabe que IMPONER PRECIOS mínimos vaya a funcionar de modo alguno...

Hace unos días en EE.UU. decían que se iban a retirar impuestos a los carburantes para evitar su subida masiva... otro grado más de la ESTUPIDEZ.

- Si hay subida es dado que la demanda es alta y por tanto permite esas subidas, independientemente de que la especulación haga su agosto, que lo hace, pero ES LA DEMANDA la que proyecta en un ESCENARIO COMPLEJO el aumento de precios y si no atacas la DEMANDA, da igual lo que hagas en ese escenario... igual es igual, PERO NO... si reduces el coste del modo que seas en el mejor de los casos mantienes o bajas muy poquito la demanda y ello permite que los precios sigan encontrando lugar dónde colocar el producto, el resultado es que el precio tiende a aumentar guste o no...

La solución: reduces demanda o eliminas el escenario... a gusto del consumidor...

La decisión de reducir los precios desde la demanda va cambiar el escenario actual: NO.

La decisión de reducir el precio desde la demanda va a reducir la propia demanda: NO.

A qué cohones jugará esta gente????... 

Yo me guío por Cipolla, porque sino no tiene sentido alguno...


----------



## Magick (1 Jul 2022)

*Tambores de guerra en el Báltico: B. Putin pidió poderes de emergencia - Plan de movilización general - ¡Lukashenko habla sobre el uso de armas nucleares!
¡Preparativos para el Báltico!*

30/06/2022 - 23:34


Redactor del artículo: Basilis Kapoulas

B. Putin aprueba apresuradamente un proyecto de ley especial que solicita poderes de emergencia para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. ¡El proyecto de ley habla de un plan general de reclutamiento mientras pone a la industria de defensa en un "estado de guerra" pidiéndoles que trabajen las 24 horas del día sin vacaciones y con turnos triples!

Este es un mal desarrollo no solo para el curso de la guerra en Ucrania. Principalmente, porque el liderazgo ruso se está preparando para expandir la guerra fuera de Ucrania. El proyecto de ley hace referencia a "operaciones militares en el extranjero" con un enfoque en Ucrania, pero sienta las bases para Kaliningrado y el Báltico.

El liderazgo ruso ve un plan organizado de la OTAN tanto en el Báltico como en el caso de Noruega y se prepara para responder militarmente si no se levantan los bloqueos tanto en Kaliningrado como en Svalbard.

No se excluye que, antes de llegar a este punto, intente "algo que intensifique" la situación en torno a Ucrania, por ejemplo, bombardear convoyes de la OTAN fuera de Ucrania, etc.

¡B. Putin está pidiendo poderes especiales de emergencia!
Según la información, el gobierno ruso ha presentado un proyecto de ley para otorgar poderes especiales al poder ejecutivo, es decir, al presidente de Rusia y al gobierno ruso.

El proyecto de ley fue presentado a la Duma del Estado.

Se proponen reformas a la Ley de Defensa. El gobierno ruso complementa la ley con el artículo sobre "Garantizar la realización de operaciones antiterroristas y de otro tipo por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, otras tropas, formaciones militares y cuerpos fuera del territorio de la Federación Rusa ".

La nota explicativa establece que esto incluye, entre otras cosas, una "operación militar especial en los territorios de Lugansk, Donetsk y Ucrania".

Se observa que en estas condiciones "hay una mayor necesidad a corto plazo de reparación de armas y equipo militar y la provisión de medios logísticos". Por eso, el gobierno quiere tomar "medidas económicas especiales".

¿Qué poderes pide el gobierno?

activación temporal de las capacidades e instalaciones de movilización
liberación de activos tangibles de la reserva estatal
establecimiento de especificaciones y regulación legal de las relaciones laborales en organizaciones individuales, incluido el procedimiento y las condiciones para trabajar "fuera de las horas de trabajo especificadas", por la noche, los fines de semana y las vacaciones no laborales, proporcionando vacaciones anuales pagadas.
Obligación del proveedor de cumplir con el mandato de defensa del Estado y acopio.
celebración de eventos (sin especificar detalles);

El proyecto de Ley establece:
"Si el Gobierno de la Federación Rusa toma una decisión prevista en el párrafo 1 de este artículo, las personas jurídicas, independientemente de su forma organizativa y legal y forma de propiedad, no tienen derecho a negarse a celebrar contratos, contratos estatales para el suministro de bienes, la ejecución de tareas, la prestación de servicios para garantizar la realización de operaciones antiterroristas y de otro tipo fuera del territorio de la Federación Rusa por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, otras tropas, formaciones y cuerpos militares".

Las enmiendas se refieren a la prestación de servicios en virtud de las leyes "Sobre la contratación de bienes, obras, servicios por parte de ciertos tipos de personas jurídicas", "Sobre la defensa del Estado" y "Sobre el sistema de contratos en el ámbito de la contratación de bienes, obras, servicios para cubrir las necesidades estatales y municipales".

A. Lukashenko: "Preparémonos para usar armas nucleares"
Más temprano, el presidente de Bielorrusia, A. Lukashenko, llamó al Kremlin a "estar listo" para el uso de armas nucleares.

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, durante una reunión con el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov,

A. Lukashenko dijo que Bielorrusia y Rusia aún no han "igualado" el entrenamiento de la aviación occidental en el uso de armas nucleares, solo han dado "medio paso".

"Vuelan, entrenan. ¿Por qué están entrenando, por qué están haciendo vuelos de entrenamiento con aviones que pueden llevar armas nucleares? Poner una bomba nuclear en el avión mañana y dejarla caer donde tiene que ir. Por lo tanto, aún no hemos dado la respuesta.

Debemos estar preparados para el uso de armas nucleares ” .

Lukashenko agregó que no hay reservas de municiones nucleares en Bielorrusia, pero uno debe estar preparado para cualquier desarrollo de eventos y "mantener la pólvora seca".

"Tenemos que estar listos. Creemos. Pero debemos mantener la pólvora completamente seca. Y no necesitamos burlarnos, gritar que Putin se ha apoderado de Bielorrusia, hace lo que quiere. Tenemos una política de dos estados serena y sensata, de la que Mackay y Lavrov son los principales responsables” , dijo.









Τύμπανα πολέμου στην Βαλτική: Ο Β.Πούτιν ζήτησε έκτακτες εξουσίες –


Αρθρογράφος: Bασίλης Καπούλας Ο Β.Πούτιν περνά εσπευσμένα ειδικό νομοσχέδιο με το οποίο ζητά έκτακτες εξουσίες για τις ρωσικές Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις. Το νομοσχέδιο κάνει λόγο για σχέδιο γενικής επιστράτευσης ενώ θέτει την αμυντική βιομηχανία σε “κατάσταση πολέμου” ζητώντας να εργαστούν 24ώρες το...




warnews247.gr


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

⚡Según TASS, las fuerzas de la LPR y la Federación Rusa liberaron los asentamientos Spornoe, Zolotarevka y Belaya Gora y están desarrollando una ofensiva contra Seversk


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama
> 
> Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.
> 
> Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento *que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían*. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.



Las minas del rey Salomón...


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La suma representa el 54'18% ¿entonces el resto pertenece a Gazprom como privada?



El resto pertenecera a pequeños accionistas y a grupos con menor proporcion de capital (como pasa con la mayoria de las empresas cotizadas del mundo).

Pero ademas tiene un depositario del programa ADR ( American Depositary Receipt) Gazprom es The Bank of New York Mellon, que es un sistema para que los americanos inviertan en empresas extranjeras en su propio pais. Y ese banco poseia en 2020 el 16,7% de Gazprom a traves de pequeños accionistas americanos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Primer Ministro belga en rueda de prensa OTAN Madrid: ""el conflicto debe resolverse militarmente y la alianza continuará ayudando a Kiev para esto""



Si llega a decir que de resolverse militarmente va a ser favor de Rusia lo clava el estadista.


----------



## EGO (1 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En eso si estamos de acuerdo. La industrial miltiar del tio de Zumosol no vive del aire y eso incluye arma, hombres (Más que nunca proporcionados por contratistas privados) y la creación de una cierta infraestructura vital y transporte de algunas mercancías mínimas previa destrucción de todo sin contemplaciones. Si además nos proporcionan en esos ríos revueltos un poco de droga para poder financiar cloacas todo es perfecto.
> 
> Si salen de un sitio deben entrar en otro porque hay mucho dinero y mucho paro detrás. Con un agravante, si tus hombres no combaten se oxidan, se buscan otras formas de vida y luego ya no los tienes. No caben parones.



Si hasta los españoles pegaron sus tiritos en las colinas de Bagdhis.Los "talibanes" solo fueron sparring para entrenar procedimientos y probar armas nuevas.

Al ejercito español le vino de puta madre porque cambiaron la basura de BMR y los vamtac S3 por linces,RG31 y vamtac con mas blindaje.ADemas de que los militares aprendieron mucho de movilidad, guerra asimetrica,apoyo CAS,etc...

Afganistan fue un campo de maniobras.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

*Mientras Turquía consigue el apoyo de Biden para los F-16, Grecia le roba el protagonismo a Erdogan al moverse por los F-35. *Mientras Turquía consigue el respaldo de Biden para los F-16, Grecia le Los analistas se preguntan en qué han coincidido exactamente Erdogan y Biden. 

Las esperanzas de Turquía de que los acontecimientos de la cumbre de la OTAN de Madrid de esta semana la acercaran a la obtención de aviones de guerra F-16 de EE.UU. se vieron atenuadas el 20 de junio por el anuncio de que su archirrival regional, Grecia, ha enviado una solicitud oficial a Washington para la adquisición de 20 de los aviones de combate más avanzados del mundo, el avión furtivo F-35 de Lockheed Martin.

Ankara sigue sin poder hacerse con las decenas de F-35 que ha pedido. Sigue sin poder participar en el programa de desarrollo del F-35, ya que los funcionarios estadounidenses y de la OTAN afirman que les preocupa que los sistemas avanzados de defensa antimisiles S-400 comprados al Kremlin por Turquía puedan suponer una amenaza para la seguridad de los datos de rendimiento del F-35.

Es probable que la disputa por el hecho de que Turquía se quede sin F-35, a pesar de la posibilidad de que su vecino y miembro de la OTAN, Grecia, reciba F-35 en un futuro no muy lejano, estalle más adelante, pero por ahora el presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan está presionando mucho por los F-16.

Cuando Turquía, en la cumbre de Madrid, retiró su oposición a que Finlandia y Suecia se unieran a la OTAN, muchos comentaristas sacaron la conclusión de que Erdogan -al que se le han negado importantes armas de Estados Unidos en los últimos años debido a un boicot bipartidista no oficial montado por el Congreso sobre los S-400, las actividades militares turcas en Siria y los abusos de los derechos humanos en Turquía, entre otros asuntos- intuía que un acuerdo para los F-16 debía estar al menos al alcance.

Públicamente, *Erdogan dijo que el apoyo a las solicitudes de los países nórdicos a la OTAN se daría porque en una "victoria diplomática" para Turquía habían acordado medidas para acabar con los terroristas y militantes en sus sociedades que, según Ankara, son una amenaza para los turcos.*

Reuters, por su parte, informó de que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, rechazó en Madrid las sugerencias de que los F-16 se permitirían a Turquía a cambio de que Ankara retirara sus objeciones a la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, diciendo a los medios de comunicación: *"Lo que dije fue, [al igual que] dije en diciembre, como recordarán, que deberíamos venderles los aviones F-16 y modernizar los aviones [más antiguos] que tienen. No nos interesa no hacerlo.*

*"Y no había ningún quid pro quo con eso. Era simplemente que debíamos vender, pero necesito la aprobación del Congreso para poder hacerlo. Y creo que podemos conseguirlo".*

Por su parte, Erdogan mantuvo la presión en relación con los militantes y terroristas kurdos y gulenistas que, según él, operan desde Finlandia y Suecia. Si Helsinki y Estocolmo cumplieran sus compromisos con Turquía en cuanto a la represión de estos individuos, incluso con extradiciones en su caso, el parlamento turco ratificaría su pertenencia a la OTAN, dijo, remarcando: "Si cumplen con sus obligaciones, la enviaremos [la solicitud de ratificación] al parlamento. Si no los cumplen, queda descartado". A pesar de sus palabras, los analistas seguirán leyendo "F-16" entre líneas.

Así que tal vez el acuerdo de adhesión no deba calificarse de hecho en absoluto. Erdogan, como es su costumbre, mantiene a todo el mundo en desequilibrio. Pero el consenso de los analistas es seguramente que una ruptura del acuerdo es mucho más probable que surja de la cuestión de los F-16 que de la cuestión de los militantes y terroristas (por no mencionar la tendencia de Erdogan a trabajar en favor de Moscú cuando le conviene). Y por "terroristas" probablemente deberíamos decir "supuestos terroristas". Como ha señalado Finlandia esta semana, Turquía tiene una amplia definición de lo que hace que una persona sea terrorista.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

Sin comentarios ....


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

China considera a Rusia su principal aliado con la actual situación geopolítica

Director de la inteligencia estadounidense: China apoya la operación especial y ayuda a Rusia en Ucrania

Las autoridades chinas están brindando a Rusia "asistencia de varias formas" en el contexto de la operación especial en Ucrania, comentó Avril Haynes, directora de inteligencia nacional de los Estados Unidos. “Lo que estamos viendo es que China está ayudando a Rusia de varias formas. A veces es más obvio y a veces es menos obvio. Si tenemos en cuenta las declaraciones oficiales de la República Popular China definitivamente podemos concluir que China considera a Rusia como su principal aliado. Esta es una mala señal para nosotros”, dijo el jefe de inteligencia.


----------



## crocodile (1 Jul 2022)

Algunos soldados ucranianos se niegan a realizar misiones de combate en el frente. 

Se quejan de la falta de reclutamiento, logística y apoyo de fuego.


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Ahí te diría que el pobre Sun se encontraría que él escribió el librito de marras dando por sentado cosas que NO DEBERIA HABER DADO POR SENTADO...

El libro es puro sentido común, que parece increible que eso sea algo mágico, pero tal cual... bien...

Si quíen te lee tiene sentido común, pues coherentemente entenderá que la verdad es la verdad... ahora si quíen te lee tiene el sentido común puesto por montera, pues... te puede meter en la cárcel porque has insultado al Rey o caminas por la acera inapropiada para ti o... porque no aceptas seguir los pasos de creyente o... que más da por querer conocer la verdad que le HUMILLA... por quitarle la razón, por...

Porqué en la administración Biden se impone una y no otra opción:

- Porque no hay sentido común, simplemente existen personas que ante la HUMILLACIÓN de la VERDAD o EL ORGULLO Y EL DESASTRE, que cohones... cipolla lo dijo, él es nuestro pastor, te seguimos señor... el estúpido es capaz de pagar más botín del que saca por robarte, es su naturaleza, ya lo decía el escorpión a la rana... TAL CUAL...

Sun debió advertir en su entrada al libro de la guerra que el primer mandamiento de cualquiera que le leyese debería ser OBVIAR EL ORGULLO y AMAR LA VERDAD... y dejar clarito que NO VALIA HACER TRAMPAS EN ESTE PUNTO...

Dile tú a quienes hoy hacen según qué cosas que sigan este precepto por encima y mucho antes de cualquiera de Sun... vas dado...

Ellos siguen el libro... todos siguen el libro, pero PARA LO QUE ELLOS QUIEREN y siempre que el libro les lleve a dónde quieren... y claro la cosa así no funciona...


----------



## crocodile (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> China considera a Rusia su principal aliado con la actual situación geopolítica
> 
> Director de la inteligencia estadounidense: China apoya la operación especial y ayuda a Rusia en Ucrania
> 
> Las autoridades chinas están brindando a Rusia "asistencia de varias formas" en el contexto de la operación especial en Ucrania, comentó Avril Haynes, directora de inteligencia nacional de los Estados Unidos. “Lo que estamos viendo es que China está ayudando a Rusia de varias formas. A veces es más obvio y a veces es menos obvio. Si tenemos en cuenta las declaraciones oficiales de la República Popular China definitivamente podemos concluir que China considera a Rusia como su principal aliado. Esta es una mala señal para nosotros”, dijo el jefe de inteligencia.



China se está preparando para defenderse de los yankees que no paran de amenazarlos .
La construcción de 6 portaaviones para su flota es una buena prueba de ello .
Más pronto que tarde se reunificaran con Taiwán, quieran los satánicos o no y seguro que no tendrán tantos paños calientes como Putiniano en Ucrania , entrarán a saco.


----------



## MagicPep (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Y en el hilo de Afganistan ya os avisamos a los putincels de que si EEUU se retiraba era porque iban a meter la zarpa en otro sitio.Todo el espectaculo ese del aeropuerto lo causaron los mierdas globalistas a caso hecho.



y dejaron los americanos ingentes cantidades de equipo militar como regalo de fin de ramadan


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> China considera a Rusia su principal aliado con la actual situación geopolítica
> 
> Director de la inteligencia estadounidense: China apoya la operación especial y ayuda a Rusia en Ucrania
> 
> Las autoridades chinas están brindando a Rusia "asistencia de varias formas" en el contexto de la operación especial en Ucrania, comentó Avril Haynes, directora de inteligencia nacional de los Estados Unidos. “Lo que estamos viendo es que China está ayudando a Rusia de varias formas. A veces es más obvio y a veces es menos obvio. *Si tenemos en cuenta las declaraciones oficiales de la República Popular China definitivamente podemos concluir que China considera a Rusia como su principal aliado*. Esta es una mala señal para nosotros”, dijo el jefe de inteligencia.



Lo dejaron caer hace 1 mes vía artículo del periódico del partido 

Rusia tiene las manos libres para escalar hasta el nivel que quiera...


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

joder, te quedaste encasquillao en los 70, los porritos y la bazofia orientalista, ¿demasiados tripis?


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Nos salimos un poco de la discusión general, pero es importante...

La mayoría de los pensadores suelen razonar de manera coherente sobre infinidad de temas y la mayor parte de las veces asumen postulados donde la razó y la sinrazón luchan a brazo tendido... Cipolla los superó de verdad...

En una población normal la mayoría de sus miembros suelen ser estúpidos y una minoría inteligentes. Dentro de los estúpidos, a veces se dan cosas inteligentes y dentro de los inteligentes a veces se da la estupidez, pero por término medio el estúpido actúa siempre de ese modo y el inteligente suele llevar siempre esa misma coherencia... porcentualmente se podría casi adivinar que el 75% de la población es estúpida y el restante 25% podría denominarse inteligente, quizás estos datos son optimistas por demás... 

La cuestión aquí es ¿como la naturaleza creadora ha puesto a tanto estúpido por término con respeto a inteligentes, cómo es que esa naturaleza que ha construido al ser humano no ha evolutivamente eliminado al estúpido y ha dejado bajo porcentaje de inteligentes???

La naturaleza crea por fallo-error... y... y...imaginemos por un momento que nos hayamos ante un problema irresoluble desde la inteligencia, sea por el motivo que sea:

- ¿Qué precisaríamos en ese escenario?... SUICIDAS que optasen a destruir un muro a cabezazos, es decir ESTUPIDOS... pero para conseguirlo la cantidad de ellos sería inevitablemente bestial, el muro a cabezazos requiere unas cuantas cabezas...

Qué no crees nada de esto... pues vete a Ucrania o a la OTAN y explicales que el muro no va a caer a cabezazos y que es mejor una buena lección con humillación, que un mal resultado para no perder la dignidad... ¿a qué serías tú el que acaba en la cárcel?, por DUDAR...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## pgas (1 Jul 2022)

se rumorea que el atentado de anoche en Kiev era contra el Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

Quién lo diría


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en NY se vive o se sobrevive? y si ya se que lo de sexo en NY es mentira



hombre, igual el 0.1% de la poblacion vive asi.


----------



## Roscodevino (1 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si yo fuera rusia me retiraba de Ucrania. Esta reventando su ejército militar para varias decadas. Y cada vez esta mas aislada y debilitada. Con una china el posición de fuerza deseando darle el abrazo del ozo. Con otan dispuesta económicamente y militarmente a apoyar a Ucrania hasta hundir al ejército ruso. Si fuera rusia me marcharía antes de un nuevo Afganistán y el colapso social, economixo y militar del pais. Seamos serios rusia no puede ganar una guerra de desgaste a la otan en Ucrania. Contra mas insista putin mas tanques perdera.



Seamos serios patatas
Seamos serios


----------



## Roscodevino (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esos 3 euros es imposible justificarlos con el precio del petróleo porque el barril debería superar los 250 y mas (cuanto más sube la gasolina menos pesan los impuestos, pues el importante es un tanto fijo por litro que no llega a 50 centimos) . En realidad las petroleras están añadiendo margen de manera escandalosa.



La oferta es menor que la demanda


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

es ustec firme candidato a leer ''novela ligera'' o wuxia china y actualizarse en sus parámetros del tao


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> China considera a Rusia su principal aliado con la actual situación geopolítica
> 
> Director de la inteligencia estadounidense: China apoya la operación especial y ayuda a Rusia en Ucrania
> 
> Las autoridades chinas están brindando a Rusia "asistencia de varias formas" en el contexto de la operación especial en Ucrania, comentó Avril Haynes, directora de inteligencia nacional de los Estados Unidos. “Lo que estamos viendo es que China está ayudando a Rusia de varias formas. A veces es más obvio y a veces es menos obvio. Si tenemos en cuenta las declaraciones oficiales de la República Popular China definitivamente podemos concluir que China considera a Rusia como su principal aliado. Esta es una mala señal para nosotros”, dijo el jefe de inteligencia.



básicamente ofrecen un 15% de descuento en Taobao a los clientes rusos o algo


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

No se, prefiero un hippie alpujarreño trasnochado de 70 años que un grimoso postureo de 30


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

Inteligente es quíen por encima de todo ama la verdad y el conocimiento, sobre todo por encima de uno mismo... 

Estupidez no es ser tonto, los tontos simplemente no razonan correctamente... el estúpido JAMAS aceptará la verdad si le pone en cuestión, ya a sí mismo, ya a su esfera de creencias...

Yo no soy creyente... pero pongamos un dios omnipotente, justo e inmensamente inteligente, a quíen crees que amarías más de sus hijos al adepto irredento que jamás se sale de la línea marcada o al díscolo que pone en tela de juicio hasta su existencia divina...

La inteligencia AMA la duda, ama el miedo, ama el sufrimiento, ama la disgregación, la lucha y el combate, que es la forma de encontrar la verdad, instintivamente se le denomina CURIOSIDAD a ese ansia por alcanzar lo desconocido... en la inteligencia hay mucho de autoflagelación y masoquismo...

La estupidez tiene mucho de genial... te pasas la vida sin tener que poner nada en cuestión y siendo más un CASTIGADOR que esclavo... y el día que te toque romper el muro a cabezazos con gusto lo harás, suponga lo que suponga y encontrarás en ello SATISFACCIÓN...

Y si ya esto fuera poco, la estupidez no tiene límites, ni los conoce y permite disfrutar del mundo a pleno... para el inteligente todo el mundo es límite, su misma capacidad de inteligencia es limitada y es conocedor... aquello del "yo sólo sé que no se nada"...

Pero... esto es lo que hay...

Intentar revatir a un estúpido no tiene sentido, CREE, no tiene dudas... en sitios como estos la ASPIRACIÓN como mucho sería que no arrastrase al matadero con sus creencias a muchos otros con él y fruto de ello no fuesen todos al matadero y nos arrastrasen al resto... 

Ahora tú mira lo que está pasando... mira a tu alrededor y sé veraz contigo mismo...

Es lo que hay...

Y sí tiene que ver con Ucrania...

Muchos de los que estamos aquí simplemente ponemos en duda el discurso oficial... pero NO POR ELLO no somos el mismo problema disfrazado de otra creencia... CUIDADO...


----------



## vil. (1 Jul 2022)

No sinceramente no, pero creo que nos estamos yendo demasiado del tema del hilo...


----------



## brus (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si hasta los españoles pegaron sus tiritos en las colinas de Bagdhis.Los "talibanes" solo fueron sparring para entrenar procedimientos y probar armas nuevas.
> 
> Al ejercito español le vino de puta madre porque cambiaron la basura de BMR y los vamtac S3 por linces,RG31 y vamtac con mas blindaje.ADemas de que los militares aprendieron mucho de movilidad, guerra asimetrica,apoyo CAS,etc...
> 
> Afganistan fue un campo de maniobras.




Luego había "accidentes de tráfico" y los militares españoles se morían así. 93 militares españoles muertos en afganistán. Unas maniobras de puta madre para esas familias. ¿verdad?

Lo mismo en los balcanes. Un total de 178 militares españoles muertos en guerras para servir a los intereses de otros a cambio de nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

*Off-Topic "Vaqueira de la Finojosa"*

Me he topado con un canal curioso, con los tiempos que vienen más vale ir aprendiendo de esta pastora no sea que acabemos así, tiene bastantes vídeos.

.


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

Noticiero geopolitico en 3 minutos. Buen resumen de actualidad.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## workforfood (1 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Hostia el puto Empire Earth, uno de los juegos de mi infancia, no recuerdo bien la campaña porque me costó una barbaridad terminar la primera misión
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107537
> 
> ...




Pues ya te digo estaba calcado a esta guerra eso sí era cibernética y a Ucrania le ayudaban los europeos con armas y material y el juego era del 2001 me parece que aquí se puso un panfleto de los años 50 con un plano de Ucrania y su futura guerra. Pero cuando lo jugué me quedé algo extrañado que para eligir un enemigo a Rusia le pusieron a Ucrania.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roscodevino (1 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cuando apoyaba a rusia en el hilo de siria no habia problema. Pese a su pacto con Israel para a permitir atacar a siria y hezbolah. Asi funciona los pro rusos radicales. Yo miguel lacano, asteriscos @*_* durruty sufriendo las consecuencias de no alabar a Putin y rusia. Y contar la verdad. Sobre todo @MiguelLacano al que linchan por no contar lo que quieren escuchar en este hilo lleno de pro rusos. Es el pro ruso mas objetivo que he visto en el foro. Contando la desastrosa estrategia de Putin en Ucrania desde el principio. Y el duro futuro que le espera a rusia. El único que se atreve a llamar a Putin traidor. Estuvimos años compartiendo trinchera en el hilo de siria. Con el argentino vohka con hielo



Patatas que dice biden que cuando pases a dar las buenas noches te traigas el colacao que estará también Hunter, piraton


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania ya ha matado a 343 niños y ha herido a 635.*
La *guerra en Ucrania* ha matado a, al menos, 343 niños en el país y 635 han resultado heridos de diversa consideración, según informa este viernes la Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania en su canal de Telegram e informa la agencia Ukrinform.

"Más de 978 niños se han visto afectados en Ucrania como resultado de una agresión armada a gran escala por parte de Rusia. Según información oficial proporcionada por los fiscales de menores, 343 niños han muerto y más de 635 han resultado heridos", señala el informe.

La mayoría de los afectados se registraron en la región de Donetsk, al este del país, y en Jarkov.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que la retirada de tropas rusas de la isla de las Serpientes "cambia significativamente la situación"*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, considera que la retirada de las tropas rusas en la isla de las Serpientes, en el Mar Negro, "cambia significativamente la situación" en esa zona para el ejército ucraniano.

Rusia anunció ayer que se retiraba de este pequeño pero estratégico enclave en el Mar Negro como "un gesto de buena voluntad", según Moscú, aunque los ucranianos consideran que se debe a que el Kremlin no puede mantener su estrategia en la zona tras haber perdido varios barcos.

"La isla es un punto estratégico y cambia significativamente la situación en el Mar Negro. Todavía no garantiza la seguridad, no garantiza que el enemigo no regrese. Pero ya limita significativamente las acciones de los ocupantes. Paso a paso, los expulsaremos de nuestro mar, nuestra tierra y nuestro cielo", ha dicho el mandatario ucraniano en un discurso que publica en su web.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

Y Ribbentrop, el "sugar daddy" de Sanchinflas . Hasta puede que Sánchez haya tenido apoyos ocultos en su asalto al poder por su pasado como sicario asesino cuando dormía con el abuelito ese.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic "Vaqueira de la Finojosa"*
> 
> Me he topado con un canal curioso, con los tiempos que vienen más vale ir aprendiendo de esta pastora no sea que acabemos así, tiene bastantes vídeos.
> 
> .



Si uno va por el monte y se encuentra un rebaño es mejor no acercarse, o si lo haces que te vea el pastor....ésto los que somos gañanes de campo lo sabemos pero a los urbanitas hay que explicarselo... y no darle de comer a los perros pastores es de cajón..


----------



## Poseidón (1 Jul 2022)

Le preguntan a la Menistra de jerra Robles que si le parece bien dejar de lado el presupuesto de sanidad por el de "defensa" y contesta:

"Mire ustez, es que sin paz no hay sanidad".

Jojojojo, menuda retorica belicista. Lo que nos tienen preparado no tiene nombre. Bueno si, Alta Traicion.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Vamos,como una puta cabra loca está este hombre:


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Le preguntan a la Menistra de jerra Robles que si le parece bien dejar de lado el presupuesto de sanidad por el de "defensa" y contesta:
> 
> "Mire ustez, es que sin paz no hay sanidad".
> 
> Jojojojo, menuda retorica belicista. Lo que nos tienen preparado no tiene nombre. Bueno si, Alta Traicion.



Aunque Europa dedique el 50% de su PIB a armamento, no podría evitar ser borrada del mapa por Rusia.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aunque Europa dedique el 50% de su PIB a armamento, no podría evitar ser borrada del mapa por Rusia.



Y? Que ganan unos y otros? Es estupida tan siquiera pensar en un conflicto nuclear.

Evidentemente importan poco los presupuestos militares tanto de rusia como de europa con eso en juego. Es absurdo.

A menos que alguno de los dos bandos tenga contramedidas eficazes... Y aun asi, seguiria siendo infinitamente absurdo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jul 2022)

*El bloqueo de Svalbard podría costarle a Noruega el Mar de Barents*


Otro punto de enfrentamiento entre Rusia y el bloque de la OTAN ha aparecido en el mapa geopolítico del mundo. Era el archipiélago noruego de Svalbard, que es la "puerta de entrada al Ártico" más conveniente para el Occidente colectivo. ¿Cómo debe responder nuestro país a este desafío? 

Según informes de los medios, Noruega ha suspendido el tránsito de mercancías a través de su territorio necesarias para abastecer al pueblo ruso de Barentsburg, que se encuentra en la isla de Western Svalbard. Su población es pequeña, unas 500 personas, que se emplean principalmente en la minería del carbón por parte de la empresa FGUP GT Arktikugol. También en el archipiélago hay dos asentamientos rusos más suspendidos: "Pyramid" y "Grumant". Dado que dependen completamente de los suministros del continente, la decisión de Oslo cuestiona su propia existencia y la preservación de la presencia rusa en Svalbard. Es hora de preguntarse, ¿cómo terminaron y funcionaron estos asentamientos en territorio noruego?

*¿Tierras en disputa?*

El archipiélago de Svalbard se encuentra en el Océano Ártico, rico en recursos naturales y potencialmente de gran importancia militar, ya que le permite controlar la "puerta de entrada al Ártico" occidental. Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo, tiene el estatus de zona desmilitarizada, y el único país que realmente realiza actividad económica en territorio noruego, además de la propia Noruega, es la Federación Rusa.

Históricamente, los primeros pobladores de esta tierra árida fueron tanto los vikingos escandinavos como nuestros pomores. En el archipiélago, cazaron activamente ballenas, focas y morsas, hasta que esta pesca cayó en declive y las islas fueron consideradas terra nullius (tierra de nadie). A principios del siglo XX, la economíala importancia de Svalbard aumentó dramáticamente, ya que se hizo posible extraer carbón para barcos de vapor, y aparecieron muchos solicitantes para la "tierra de nadie". En 1920, se llegó a un compromiso en el Occidente colectivo, según el cual el archipiélago pasó a Noruega, y todos los demás países recibieron el derecho a desarrollar recursos naturales en él.

Es tan famoso que el destino de Svalbard se determinó en París sin otro contendiente principal, Rusia, que en 1920 no tenía tiempo para disputar territorios en el extremo norte. La URSS se unió al Tratado solo en 1935, comenzando la minería del carbón y la pesca. En las negociaciones con Oslo, Moscú planteó periódicamente la cuestión de compartir el archipiélago con fines militares, pero siempre se negó. Los propios noruegos abusaron de todas las formas posibles de su derecho exclusivo, negociaron en un momento en que Rusia no pudo proteger sus intereses nacionales.

En particular, el reino estableció unilateralmente una llamada zona de protección de peces de 200 millas, que no está prevista ni en el Tratado de París de 1920 ni en la Convención de las Naciones Unidas sobre el Derecho del Mar de 1982. Oslo establece arbitrariamente "áreas protegidas" en el archipiélago, obstaculizando las actividades económicas de la empresa minera de carbón rusa, así como la investigación arqueológica sobre los asentamientos de pomores rusos, lo que podría confirmar los derechos históricos de nuestro país sobre Svalbard. El bloqueo naval actual es otro paso para sacar a Rusia de Svalbard. Noruega no es miembro de la Unión Europea y no está obligada a cumplir con las sanciones contra Rusia, pero se unió a ellas con mucho gusto.

La pregunta es ¿qué hacer ahora? ¿Cómo puede Rusia defender sus derechos sobre Svalbard?

*¿Aguas disputadas?*

Si observa la prensa nacional sobre este tema y lo comenta, entonces todas las recetas propuestas se pueden sistematizar según su grado de adecuación. La más loca, que algunos "expertos" desafortunados proponen con bastante seriedad, es someter a Noruega (Japón, Gran Bretaña, EE. UU., Polonia, sustituya cualquier otro país de su elección) a un bombardeo nuclear. No vale la pena explicar a qué conducirá un ataque, especialmente uno nuclear, contra un país que es miembro del bloque de la OTAN.

El segundo escenario, menos duro, pero también contundente, consiste en enviar una fuerza expedicionaria a Svalbard y reclamar los derechos históricos de Rusia sobre el archipiélago. La opción está funcionando, pero requiere la disponibilidad de una armada lista para el combate y la preparación para comenzar a luchar contra la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, al principio por medios convencionales, ya que el Artículo 5 de la Carta de la OTAN entrará en vigencia de inmediato. Sería bueno tratar primero con Ucrania, llegar a la frontera polaca, y luego pensar seriamente en la anexión del territorio, que es oficialmente parte del Reino de Noruega, y su posterior suministro.

La tercera opción es quejarse de Oslo a los países del Occidente colectivo, diciendo que Noruega viola no solo los derechos de Rusia, sino también de todas las demás Altas Partes Contratantes del Tratado. Quizás hace seis meses esto podría haber tenido un efecto, pero hoy en día apenas lo es.

Por desgracia, Rusia no tiene escenarios simples y seguros para resolver el problema de Svalbard. Sin embargo, un argumento de peso, si lo piensas bien, todavía está disponible.

Recuerde que en 2010, el presidente Medvedev cortó el nudo gordiano al firmar un acuerdo sobre la delimitación del mar de Barents con Noruega. Al mismo tiempo, violó objetivamente los intereses nacionales de la Federación Rusa, de hecho, "entregó" a Oslo una parte del Mar de Barents del tamaño de dos regiones de Moscú. Unos años más tarde, resultó que su plataforma continental es rica en petróleo y gas, cuyas reservas se estiman en 2 mil millones de barriles de petróleo equivalente. El hecho de que la decisión de Dmitry Anatolyevich fue un error enorme e imperdonable se dijo mucho entonces, y ahora es aún más obvio.

Entonces, hoy, el ex presidente Medvedev es el jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa y todo él mismo es un "halcón", que odia ferozmente al Occidente colectivo y lo amenaza con un "bastón nuclear". Entonces, ¿por qué Dmitry Anatolyevich no debería pasar la "prueba de los piojos", reconociendo públicamente su decisión de 2010 de dar a Noruega una gran parte del Mar de Barents como un error, y Vladimir Vladimirovich no retirar su firma bajo este acuerdo? Al mismo tiempo, Medvedev demostrará que ya no es "como un liberal".

Si los noruegos revisan unilateralmente los acuerdos internacionales en detrimento de Rusia, ¿por qué Moscú, en su detrimento, debería cumplir con los tratados con Oslo que violan abiertamente nuestros intereses nacionales?


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos,como una puta cabra loca está este hombre:



UP ni es de izquierdas tontolaba, están al servicio de Langley y la otan, Guillermo está en lo correcto, los critica porque están apoyando a la otan y desde ahi estan apoyando a nazis. Si Stalin viviese fusilaba a esta gentuza.

Por cierto esto es para @Sir Torpedo y los que vivais en ezpana os espera un futuro bonito.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jul 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas rusas llegaron a Lisichansk*


1 julio 2022 12:22



Las fuerzas armadas rusas están atacando Lisichansk y han ido directamente a la ciudad. Así lo anunció el 1 de julio en una sesión informativa del representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov.

“Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan su exitosa ofensiva en el área de Lisichansk. En los últimos tres días, la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, la mina Matrosskaya, la planta de gelatina y el asentamiento de Topolevka han sido tomados bajo control. Las fuerzas aliadas fueron directamente a Lisichansk”, dijo Konashenkov.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Todas las cifras están absolutamente trucadas, pero los nazis polacos llegan a julio con una inflación oficial, del 15,6%.

Vamos, que su inflación supera el 20%.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

le veo a usted muy seguro de eso, signore, el problema es EEUU no le dejarán hacer eso ni usar armas yankies (f-16 o similar) contra ellos. Lo veo jodido eh?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 11:49

El gobierno alemán está indignado por las acciones de Lituania para bloquear el transporte a Kaliningrado, insiste en levantar la prohibición, informó la publicación en línea Spiegel, citando su propia información


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Problemas de alimentación en Rusia??

Rusia restringe las exportaciones de arroz y sémola de arroz hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2022

La prohibición temporal de exportar aminoácidos, arroz y sémola de arroz no se aplica a Bielorrusia,Kazajstán, Abjasia, Osetia del Sur, LDNR y para la ayuda humanitaria internacional

Las decisiones tienen como objetivo garantizar la seguridad alimentaria en el país, preservar la estabilidad de los precios internos de estos productos, así como apoyar a los sectores de la cría y la transformación de ganado", declaró el servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Agricultura ruso.


----------



## Egam (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Una pregunta seria para el que pueda y tenga experiencia.
> 
> Cuanta municion y de que tipo puede estar usando Rusia cada dia ?
> 
> ...



Rusia fábrica su propia munición, a precios irrisorios en comparación a las grandes empresas de armamento occidentales.

No creo que sea una medida que sirva para evaluar nada, como tampoco lo es el PIB en términos económicos.


----------



## visaman (1 Jul 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



hay una malvada conspiración para que por invasión de los nanos todos tengamos una polla de 35cm, que nos imposibilite aun mas follar


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que los rusos pretenden usar el hambre en el 3º mundo como arma. Lo que creo que no se han parado a pensar es que eso puede forzar la situación en su contra.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

*"Olga Skaveeva afirmó en su programa “60 minutos” que el ejército ruso derribó 1.000 Bayraktars, mientras que incluso el ministerio de defensa ruso afirmó que solo derribaron 84 . El número real de Bayraktars entregados a Ucrania al comienzo de SMO fue de 64 unidades".

Así es como traga el chupaorco. Cómo si tuviera 6 años.*


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aunque Europa dedique el 50% de su PIB a armamento, no podría evitar ser borrada del mapa por Rusia.



A.mi me dan miedo los Alemanes y sus 100.000 millones ,tecnología y aires de superioridad...

Son capaces de "inventar " una especie de escudo antimisiles 2.0, guerra de las galaxias o alguna patraña similar que en 7-8 años les haga pensar que son capaces de repeler un ataque nuclear...


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Rusia fábrica su propia munición, a precios irrisorios



Pruebas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

la guerra al empresario está bien, la guerra contra criminales de guerra está mal



rejon dijo:


> Vamos,como una puta cabra loca está este hombre:


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Solo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

para que quieres pruebas cuando tienes REALISMO MAGICO en BLUE RAY?

tienen hay 40 borrachos tocandose los huevos, robando material, escaqueandose, para fabricar un obus pero sale mas barato que en occidente en donde un ROBOT ensambla piezas que solo lo puedes percivir con sloumosion



JAGGER dijo:


> Pruebas?


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jul 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Van a conseguir que nos extingamos todos.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jul 2022)

*El operador del Nord Stream desactivará ambas tuberías desde el 11 hasta el 21 de julio para una reparación planificada *


----------



## Roedr (1 Jul 2022)

En una confrontación con Marruecos estoy completamente seguro de que perdemos. Por lo pronto, Marruecos tendría mayoría en el parlamento español. Todo el PSOE y la izquierda apoyarían a Marruecos, por la vía de los hechos, en su guerra contra España.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2022)

MOLON LABE



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El bloqueo de Svalbard podría costarle a Noruega el Mar de Barents*
> 
> 
> Otro punto de enfrentamiento entre Rusia y el bloque de la OTAN ha aparecido en el mapa geopolítico del mundo. Era el archipiélago noruego de Svalbard, que es la "puerta de entrada al Ártico" más conveniente para el Occidente colectivo. ¿Cómo debe responder nuestro país a este desafío?
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jul 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



No sé Rick, venden humo, no hace falta tanta inventiva, basta con la TV


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Van a conseguir que nos extingamos todos.



No creo. Tal vez Rutzia quede jodida por 50 años, pero no mucho más.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En una confrontación con Marruecos estoy completamente seguro de que perdemos. Por lo pronto, Marruecos tendría mayoría en el parlamento español. Todo el PSOE y la izquierda apoyarían a Marruecos, por la vía de los hechos, en su guerra contra España.



Así pensaba puti de la NATO.



Los tontos no aprenden ni a los golpes.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Nos retiramos de la Isla de las Serpientes porque queremos, como muestra de buena voluntad...
Para decir esas chorradas no se por que no se estan mejor callados, dan una imagen de debilidad e incompetencia dificil de igualar. 

Que regimen mas patetico redios.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> *"Olga Skaveeva afirmó en su programa “60 minutos” que el ejército ruso derribó 1.000 Bayraktars, mientras que incluso el ministerio de defensa ruso afirmó que solo derribaron 84 . El número real de Bayraktars entregados a Ucrania al comienzo de SMO fue de 64 unidades".
> 
> Así es como traga el chupaorco. Cómo si tuviera 6 años.*



pon la fuente


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nos retiramos de la Isla de las Serpientes porque queremos, como muestra de buena voluntad...
> Para decir esas chorradas no se por que no se estan mejor callados, dan una imagen de debilidad e incompetencia dificil de igualar.
> 
> Que regimen mas patetico redios.



pero no la estan ocupando los ukras verdad? porque saben que si lo hacen los echan de nuevo a misilazos, a que estais esperando?


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Alemania califica de "inhumano" el ataque de Rusia a un edificio residencial en Odesa.*
Alemania ha calificado este viernes de "inhumanos y cínicos" los ataques del ejército ruso contra un edificio de apartamentos civiles cerca de Odessa (Ucrania), en los que murieron al menos 18 personas, según los servicios de emergencia ucranianos.

"El Gobierno Federal condena el ataque con cohetes del ejército ruso (...) La parte rusa, que vuelve a hablar de daños colaterales, es inhumana y cínica", dijo el portavoz del Gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que los rusos pretenden usar el hambre en el 3º mundo como arma. Lo que creo que no se han parado a pensar es que eso puede forzar la situación en su contra.



Vamos lo que lleva haciendo EEUU con Cuba la ostia de años...


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



Luego viene cuando les pide 1 TRILLON de US$ para desarrollar el proyecto 

De los creadores de F-35 el avión que cambiará el mundo tal y como lo conocemos llega los nanoemjambres imprescindibles para parar a Putin ...


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Las minas del rey Salomón...



No hacía referencia lo que leí a las famosas minas.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, lo que hay que hacer es escribirlo bien. El titular pone: Descubiertos 31 millones de toneladas de oro.
> 
> Es como decir que me he tragado un diamante de 10 gramos y al cagarlo he cagado 400 gramos de diamante.
> Es una noticia falsa, sin más.



Hombre, es que algunos aparte del titular, a veces, nos leemos el artículo...


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Al menos 18 muertos por el disparo de un misil ruso en un edificio de Odesa.*
Al menos 18 personas han muerto en un ataque ruso con misiles contra un edificio residencial del distrito de Bilhorod-Dnistrovsky, en la región de Odesa, sucedido durante la *guerra en Ucrania*, según ha informado el Servicio de Emergencia ucraniano citado por la agencia de noticias Ukrinform. "En un edificio de apartamentos, los nueve pisos de una sección fueron destruidos completamente...", explica el portavoz de la administración regional de Odesa, Sergéi Bratchuk.

Según este servicio, en el ataque, que se produjo a las 06.00 hora local, resultaron *heridas otras 30 personas*, incluidos tres niños. Otras siete pudieron ser rescatadas de entre los escombros, incluidos otros tres niños.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Vaya, Rusia va a someter a mantenimiento el Nord Stream 1. Quince dias cerrado en julio.
Que buenos jugadores de ajedrez son los rusos


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya, Rusia va a someter a mantenimiento el Nord Stream 1. Quince dias cerrado en julio.
> Que buenos jugadores de ajedrez son los rusos



Y además todo el mundo sabe como son las tareas de mantenimiento, puede haber más trabajo por hacer que el inicialmente previsto y los plazos se pueden dilatar o puede faltar alguna pieza que hay que traer del extranjero digamos ... Canada?


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pon la fuente



Tu marido.


----------



## Epicii (1 Jul 2022)

Rusia ya tiene los F-35 en la frontera...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Luego viene cuando les pide 1 TRILLON de US$ para desarrollar el proyecto
> 
> De los creadores de F-35 el avión que cambiará el mundo tal y como lo conocemos llega los nanoemjambres imprescindibles para parar a Putin ...



Y tras gastar un trillón llegará un ruso o un chino y se sacará un imán potente que los baje a todos las nano bombas de humo del vendedor de crecpelos ese


----------



## Snowball (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya, Rusia va a someter a mantenimiento el Nord Stream 1. Quince dias cerrado en julio.
> Que buenos jugadores de ajedrez son los rusos



Tiene pinta de aviso/maniobra de lo que puede suceder en otoño


----------



## lostsoul242 (1 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia ya tiene los F-35 en la frontera...



Esos no le duran ni un telediario ni a los S-300 que aun tiene Ucrania . Se habla mucho de que si los tanques estan o no obsoletos (o los portaviones) pero esos jets gigantes son carne de cañon para unos buenos antiaereos .
Bichos con esta maniobrabilidad acompañado por todo tipo de contramedidas y que puedan volar a ras del suelo si que podrian burlar a los S-400 o S-500 , quizas... de hecho lo de UFO es porque se mueve casi como los OVNIS de las peliculas , sin obedecer a la gravedad . 2:37 , cuando apaga el motor y lo deja caer en vertical , que manera de despistar a los misiles antiaereos si encima lanza contramedidas .


Aqui unas cuantas pasadas a ras de suelo de antes de esta guerra .


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tu marido.



es mentira verdad, es decir, tus cojones de nenaza


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

_*Tiene más fuerzas EEUU en Europa que Rusia en Ucrania e incrementandose.*_

*Se anuncian refuerzos estadounidenses en Europa en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid*

"Estados Unidos ha respondido rápida y eficazmente, en estrecha colaboración con nuestros aliados de la OTAN, a la crisis de seguridad europea provocada por la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania", reza un comunicado del Pentágono que el 28 de junio actualizó el posicionamiento de las fuerzas estadounidenses que ya estaban en Europa y la llegada de refuerzos adicionales desde el exterior tras el inicio del conflicto en Ucrania.

*"Nuestra respuesta ha incluido la dispersión de las fuerzas que ya están en Europa para reforzar el flanco oriental de la OTAN*, 

el despliegue de aviación de ataque de Alemania a Lituania;
el despliegue de un batallón de infantería aerotransportada desde Italia a Letonia;
elementos de un equipo de combate de la Brigada Stryker de Alemania a Rumanía, Bulgaria y Hungría;
Baterías Patriot de Alemania a Eslovaquia y Polonia:
Aviones de combate F-15 del Reino Unido a Polonia".

Desde el pasado mes de febrero, el Departamento de Defensa ha desplegado o ampliado la presencia de más de 20.000 fuerzas adicionales en Europa en respuesta a la crisis ucraniana, añadiendo capacidades aéreas, terrestres, marítimas, cibernéticas y espaciales adicionales, con lo que *el total de fuerzas estadounidenses en el Viejo Continente supera hoy los 100.000 efectivos militares.

Esto incluye la ampliación de un portaaviones con su grupo de ataque, el despliegue de escuadrones de cazas y aviones de transporte/tanques adicionales, y el despliegue de un grupo de preparación anfibia con una Fuerza Expedicionaria de Marines y un batallón del Sistema de Misiles de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS).

En la cumbre de la OTAN celebrada en Madrid, el Presidente Biden anunció los siguientes compromisos adicionales a largo plazo para reforzar la seguridad europea:*


En Polonia se desplegará el puesto de mando avanzado del cuartel general del V Cuerpo, un cuartel general de guarnición del ejército y un batallón de apoyo, mientras que las fuerzas de rotación mantienen un Equipo de Combate de Brigada acorazado, un elemento de la Brigada de Aviación del Ejército de Tierra a y un elemento del cuartel general de la división.
En Rumanía, los EE.UU. colocarán un Equipo de Combate de Brigada en rotación, manteniendo así una brigada adicional en el flanco oriental en comparación con enero.
En la región del Báltico, EE.UU. reforzará sus despliegues rotativos, que incluyen fuerza aérea, defensa aérea y operaciones especiales.
En España, Estados Unidos aumentará el número de lanzamisiles estacionados en Rota de cuatro a seis destructores.
En el Reino Unido, se desplegarán dos escuadrones de F-35 en la RAF Lakenheath
En Alemania, EE.UU. desplegará el cuartel general de una brigada de artillería de defensa aérea, un batallón de defensa aérea de corto alcance, el cuartel general de un batallón de apoyo al combate y el cuartel general de una brigada de ingenieros, con un total de unos 625 soldados. Estas fuerzas se basan en el reciente y avanzado emplazamiento de la Multi Domain Task Force y del Theatre Fires Command en Alemania, anunciado por el Secretario Austin en abril de 2021.
En Italia, Estados Unidos enviará una batería de defensa aérea de corto alcance, con un total de unos 65 efectivos. Según algunas fuentes, esta batería es una unidad subordinada al batallón de defensa aérea de corto alcance con sede en Alemania y podría estar situada para proteger la base aérea de Aviano.
En el año fiscal 2022, el Departamento de Defensa dedica 3.800 millones de dólares a la Iniciativa Europea de Disuasión, con otros 4.200 millones de dólares solicitados para las fuerzas de rotación, los ejercicios, la infraestructura, la construcción de instalaciones de almacenamiento, la mejora de los aeródromos y los complejos de formación y equipamiento preposicionados.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania a las 12:00 horas del 1 de julio de 2022*

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan su exitosa ofensiva en la región de LISICHANSK. En los últimos tres días, la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, la mina Matrosskaya, la planta de gelatina y el asentamiento de TOPOLEVKA han sido tomados bajo control. Las fuerzas aliadas fueron directamente a LYSICHANSK.

El ejército ucraniano en esta zona sufre grandes pérdidas. Solo en el asentamiento de VERKHNEKAMENKA, el enemigo perdió más de 120 personas muertas en un día, y en VERKHNEKAMENSKY - 70.

Los fracasos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el campo de batalla provocan un aumento en el número de desertores y de aquellos que eluden la participación en las hostilidades. Hay una retirada no organizada de unidades individuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de LYSICHANSK.
El comando de todas las formas posibles oculta los hechos de la falta de personal de las unidades. Entonces, en uno de los batallones de la brigada de tanques 17, que opera en el área del asentamiento NOVAYA POLTAVKA de la República Popular de Donetsk, no más del 20% del personal de la fuerza regular permaneció en las filas.

Al mismo tiempo, el régimen de Kyiv consideró "extremo" los fracasos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el próximo "caldero" en el Donbass.

Así, el segundo departamento de la Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania para la ciudad de Kramatorsk inició causas penales contra el comando y 171 soldados del 42º batallón de la 57ª brigada de infantería motorizada, que se defendieron en el "caldero de Gorsky". Estos militares fueron detenidos y colocados en un centro de detención temporal en la ciudad de KRAMATORSK.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan atacando instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.
Durante el día, las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron dos puestos de mando, cinco depósitos de municiones en las áreas de los asentamientos de IVANO-DARIEVKA, SEVERSK de la República Popular de Donetsk, BELOHOROVKA de la República Popular de Lugansk, NIKOLAEV, LEPETIHA de la región de Nikolaev, así como la mano de obra y el equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 26 y áreas.

▪En el curso del combate de contrabatería, las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas alcanzaron dos pelotones de lanzacohetes múltiples y dos pelotones de artillería en el área de LESOVKA, SELIDOVO y NETAYLOVO, que estaban bombardeando asentamientos del Pueblo de Donetsk República.

▪Aviación táctica y militar operativa, fuerzas de misiles y artillería: 32 puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, una estación de radar para detectar objetivos aéreos en el área KATRANK de la región de Odessa, tres depósitos de municiones en el área SPORNOY de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como mano de obra y equipo militar en 297 y áreas.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos aviones Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de BARVENKOVO y KURULKA, región de Kharkiv.
Además, 11 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados en las áreas de PETROVENKI, BERESTOVOE de la República Popular de Donetsk, BRAZHKOVKA, VELIKI KHUTORY, STAROVERIVKA, VESELOYE, BAYRAK, GETMANOVKA, IVANCHUKOVKA, PEREMOGA de la región de Kharkiv, PERMOMOHNAYA de la región de Zaporizhia,
ocho cohetes del sistema de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes fueron interceptados en las áreas: NIKOLSKOE región de Kharkiv, STAKHANOV de la República Popular de Luhansk y PERVOMAISK de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 226 aeronaves,
- 134 helicópteros,
- 1411 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 353 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 3873 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 699 vehículos de combate de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes,
- 3067 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros,
- 3948 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

"La guerra en Ucrania y el futuro de Europa".

El mensaje clave de este ensayo es que la UE se enfrenta a un dilema. 
La elección es: romper con Washington y unirse a Eurasia, o perecer.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

*La amistad es amistad, pero los hidrocarburos son aparte.*


***
En la reciente cumbre del G7, el bloque occidental hizo todo lo posible para demostrar unanimidad y unidad en su lucha contra Rusia, sin embargo, la realidad instantáneamente puso todo en su lugar. Los medios europeos escriben con evidente preocupación que el Reino Unido, que recientemente se retiró de la Unión Europea con un escándalo, pueda bloquear ambos gasoductos que lo conectan con el continente.

Hablamos de dos interconectores que prevén el bombeo de gas natural en ambos sentidos.

El primero es el gasoducto BBL, de 235 kilómetros de longitud, que va desde la localidad holandesa de Balgzand hasta la británica Bacton, en el condado de Norfolk. Su construcción comenzó a principios de la década de 2000 y BBL se puso en funcionamiento en 2006. El proyecto inicial implicaba que las partes podrían bombear hasta 16 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas por año.
Hay algunas cosas importantes aquí.

Balgzand fue elegido como punto de partida por una razón. Este es un centro de distribución bastante importante, además, aquí hay una gran planta de procesamiento de gas. Fue construido a principios de los años noventa específicamente para el procesamiento de combustible azul procedente del campo marino de Rotliegend. Desde Balgzand, el gas se bombea al sistema de distribución nacional Gasunie y se canaliza a los hogares de los holandeses.

Sin embargo, para 2010, se supo que Gran Bretaña, que tiene poco o ningún almacenamiento subterráneo propio y tradicionalmente funciona con gas de ruedas, necesitaba mucho más combustible debido a la eliminación gradual del carbón y la transición verde. A pedido insistente de Londres,  se , después de lo cual apareció una cuarta estación compresora en la costa de los Países Bajos , y el rendimiento de las tuberías BBL de 36 pulgadas se incrementó a 19,2 mil millones de metros cúbicos.

Otro hecho desagradable y cuidadosamente evitado es que el gas suministrado a Gran Bretaña es en gran parte de origen ruso. Por la sencilla razón de que BBL va a Alemania con una de sus sucursales, donde conecta con Nord Stream .

La segunda tubería europea entra en las Islas Británicas desde el Zeebrugge belga y termina en el mismo Bacton, que actúa como un centro con la función de una mayor distribución dentro del reino. La longitud del gasoducto, propiedad a partes iguales de la empresa belga Fluxys y la italiana Snam, es de 235 kilómetros. La capacidad de rendimiento supera los 25 mil millones de metros cúbicos por año, sin embargo, hay un gran pero que afecta críticamente los procesos centrífugos actuales.

Tanto el gasoducto BBL como el Mar del Norte belga prevén el bombeo de gas en ambas direcciones, pero en proporciones desiguales. Por ejemplo, un interconector holandés puede bombear tres veces más combustible a Gran Bretaña de lo que recibe. Ambos gasoductos se construyeron originalmente con miras a bombear los volúmenes faltantes de combustible que necesita una región en particular en una época particular del año. No es un secreto para los expertos que Gran Bretaña aumenta considerablemente las importaciones en el período otoño-invierno, y en el verano devuelve el excedente, pero en un volumen mucho menor.

De hecho, ambos ramales de tuberías submarinas se construyeron con el objetivo de asegurar exactamente los intereses energéticos británicos, y la reexportación fue puramente simbólica.

Y en el verano de 2022, Gran Bretaña advierte oficialmente que, debido a la furiosa crisis energética y la escasez total de recursos energéticos, está lista para detener por completo el suministro de combustible azul a la Unión Europea. En cualquier otro momento, esto significaría un escándalo interestatal a gran escala y un deterioro de las relaciones, pero ahora el colectivo de países unidos por la idea de derrotar a Rusia está poniendo buena cara en una muy mala partida.

La situación actual en Europa no la  provoca Moscú . Rusia intentó hasta el final poner en funcionamiento el segundo Potok y no dio ni el más mínimo indicio de que los contratos de suministro de gas existentes podrían no cumplirse. Es la Unión Europea -y especialmente Gran Bretaña- la que ha sido celosa en inventar nuevas medidas restrictivas contra Rusia, jugando al punto de que el gas se ha vuelto tan escaso que los gobiernos de los países instan abiertamente a sus conciudadanos a ducharse por no más de cinco minutos, y las corporaciones más grandes como la alemana BASF están a un paso de detener la producción. Y por lo tanto, *no importa cuántos líderes de países europeos se reúnan para las cumbres, no importa cómo demuestren una unidad indestructible, podemos decir con razón: el departamento europeo está a punto de reventar.*

El paradigma actual de las relaciones dentro del amistoso terrario europeo se construyó durante un período de prosperidad estable, cuando los políticos y los gobiernos apenas sabían cuántos y qué recursos energéticos se les suministraban desde el exterior, brindándoles un nivel de comodidad tan familiar. Fue entonces, por cierto, que nació la confianza (a sugerencia del difunto senador estadounidense McCain) de que Rusia es un país de gasolineras del tercer escalón. Los ingenieros eléctricos locales, por supuesto, conocían el estado real de las cosas, pero, para tristeza de los europeos comunes, no dan forma a la política estatal.

Europa ahora está experimentando una colosal escasez de recursos energéticos provocada por el hombre y, desafortunadamente para los funcionarios y gerentes europeos de Whitehall, no hay nada que reemplace a los hidrocarburos rusos. Nada de lo que estaba en juego (como el aumento de las importaciones de petróleo de Libia o el GNL de los EE . UU .) resultó.

Durante muchos años, Rusia ha estado asustada por el aislamiento, pero hoy somos nosotros los que observamos cómo el Viejo Mundo construye vallas febrilmente, rechazando sus obligaciones aliadas en aras de sus propios intereses.

Si hablamos específicamente de Gran Bretaña, entonces, con un grado permisible de regodeo, se puede afirmar que bloquear el regreso de las exportaciones de gas no la ayudará. El país consume anualmente 72.500 millones de metros cúbicos de combustible azul, mientras que su propia producción es  de 39.500 millones, muy modestos. Otros 19.000 millones llegan a través de terminales de regasificación en forma de GNL, lo que facilita y sin usar calculadora calcular cuánto gas llega de Europa. La misma Europa, que ahora se enfrenta a una opción muy simple: continuar el rumbo  antirruso y suministrar combustible vital a través deCanal de la Mancha en detrimento de uno mismo, o comenzar -siguiendo el ejemplo de los británicos- a retenerlo hasta tiempos mejores en las profundidades de las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo.

Este es un dilema muy doloroso, que se complica por el hecho de que Gran Bretaña no es parte de la UE y, al mismo tiempo, utiliza descaradamente sus oportunidades de tránsito, ignorando las necesidades de todos los países europeos sin excepción, en primer lugar, por supuesto, las locomotoras. y los principales donantes de presupuesto como Alemania y Austria .

En el lenguaje del ajedrez, el problema del gas y el petróleo rusos ha llevado al equipo europeo a un punto muerto, cuando cualquier paso siguiente solo empeorará la situación actual, lo que en la práctica resultará en el descontento entre los ciudadanos y el aumento de la tensión en los lazos interestatales. Es curioso lo rápido que las personas y los países del Occidente democrático, tan pronto como el espectro de los cortes de energía y los cierres de fábricas asomaron en el horizonte, se olvidaron de la solidaridad y, como hombres codiciosos y avaros, comenzaron a esconder los preciados barriles, metros cúbicos y toneladas el uno del otro.

La amistad es amistad, pero los hidrocarburos son aparte.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La amistad es amistad, pero los hidrocarburos son aparte.*
> 
> 
> ***
> ...



¿La fuente? Thanks.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Jul 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Esos no le duran ni un telediario ni a los S-300 que aun tiene Ucrania . Se habla mucho de que si los tanques estan o no obsoletos (o los portaviones) pero esos jets gigantes son carne de cañon para unos buenos antiaereos .
> Bichos con esta maniobrabilidad acompañado por todo tipo de contramedidas y que puedan volar a ras del suelo si que podrian burlar a los S-400 o S-500 , quizas... de hecho lo de UFO es porque se mueve casi como los OVNIS de las peliculas , sin obedecer a la gravedad . 2:37 , cuando apaga el motor y lo deja caer en vertical , que manera de despistar a los misiles antiaereos si encima lanza contramedidas .
> 
> 
> Aqui unas cuantas pasadas a ras de suelo de antes de esta guerra .



Dejan al Maverick de Top Gun como si fuera un piloto de la primera guerra Mundial, que barbaridad, que sacada de rabo...


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

Parece qeu es un polaco, los versados en lenguas del este que nos lo confirmen.


-----------

La gentuza a la que defiende la ue.




Morteros creo


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

recordatorio de lo que hace Biden en ucrania....
https://"t".me/vakulinchuk/1331


----------



## Besarionis (1 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te puedo garantizar que si ponen un precio máximo a las ventas y eso lo apuntalan con acuerdos con terceros (cosa muy poco probable tras la cumbre OTAN y la satanización de China), Rusia simplemente sacaría su producción del mercado muy probablemente y a partir de ahí la IMPLOSIÓN sería meteórica... se quedaría a expensas de lo que Irán o Venezuela pudiesen hacer o de que los Yemenies no volviesen a tocar un puerto árabe...
> 
> Y con todo y con ello seria surrealista ver a todos los compradores DESESPERADOS por encontrar la PUTA MASCARILLA, digo el petroleo...
> 
> ...



A mí me empiezan a recordar al Frente Judaico Popular.


----------



## Haliwei (1 Jul 2022)

Luego vienen los memos a decirnos que los chemtrails no existen, si ya vamos por esas que muestra el vídeo...


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

No sé si se ha comentado por aquí, que en Jarkov han creado un grupo de telegram, avisando de dónde están los reclutadores ucranianos para ir a la guerra...para poder avisarse y evitarlos.

Hay más de 50.000 seguidores en ese canal


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece qeu es un polaco, los versados en lenguas del este que nos lo confirmen.
> 
> 
> -----------
> ...



Parece que es polaco si...

Un mercenario capturado con pasaporte polaco, que fue capturado durante los combates en las cercanías de Lisichansk. — ¿Cuántos heridos más hay? - Dos. "¿Dos heridos?" — Sí, y uno "muerto"


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Se informa de que Privolje ha sido liberada y que los combates han comenzado en las afueras de Novodruzhsk (antiguo cuartel general de defensa de Lysychansk).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a la llegada a Rovenky, las imágenes de CCTV muestran que no era un misil HIMARS, como se había informado anteriormente, sino un Tochka-U ordinario.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Bueno, amigos, tenemos de nuevo grandes noticias para vosotros. En este momento, como señaló Joker DNR, estamos empezando a trabajar en las listas de graduados ucranianos de la Academia Nacional de Fuerzas Terrestres Petro Sahaydachny para el año 2022.

Lejos de todos los jóvenes combatientes ucranianos entender cómo despreocupado, juguetón el comando ucraniano, dirigido por Ze-clon busca convertir a los jóvenes reclutas no entrenados en el fertilizante, lanzando bajo el rodillo de las armas rusas, fielmente moler los servidores del régimen nazi Kiev en su camino.

A los valientes soldados que (todavía) no se dan cuenta de que a los ojos de sus cínicos comandantes no son más que hámsteres obedientes, dispuestos a cumplir cualquier orden criminal, les enviamos un ferviente saludo. Pronto sus datos circularán por todos los rincones de Telegram, las páginas en las redes sociales serán mucho más populares y los teléfonos no dejarán de sonar.

La popularidad es exactamente lo que has estado anhelando, ¿no es así?

Proyecto Sunshine: los quemaremos hasta los cimientos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## España1 (1 Jul 2022)

seguro que PNV, Bildu y CIU nos salvan, no problemo


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Se han abierto causas penales contra los comandantes y la mayoría de los militares de uno de los batallones de la 57ª brigada de Ucrania por huir de Gorske durante el cierre de la caldera de Gorskoe. A los acusados (hay 171 militares además de los oficiales) se les acusa de que sus acciones facilitaron a las tropas rusas el cierre de la caldera.
Los acusados se justifican diciendo que no tenían apoyo de artillería ni asistencia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado hoy oficialmente que ha tomado el control total de:
1. la refinería de Lisichansk
2. La planta de gelatina.
3. la mina Matrosskaya
4. Topolevka (pueblo cercano a la refinería de Lisichansk)









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El bloqueo de Svalbard podría costarle a Noruega el Mar de Barents*
> 
> 
> Otro punto de enfrentamiento entre Rusia y el bloque de la OTAN ha aparecido en el mapa geopolítico del mundo. Era el archipiélago noruego de Svalbard, que es la "puerta de entrada al Ártico" más conveniente para el Occidente colectivo. ¿Cómo debe responder nuestro país a este desafío?
> ...



De Medvedev ya se habló hace unos días en el foro. No conocía la firma de ese acuerdo pero encaja perfectamente. Ahora las va de halcón pero para mi sigue siendo un quintacolumnista.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

El cosaco favorito de Pinochet está en problemas.

Un tribunal chileno condenó ayer a 10 años al general de brigada retirado del ejército Miguel Krasnov Marchenko por el asesinato en 1975 del profesor Guillermo Hernán Herrera Manríquez. Hasta la fecha tiene más de 80 condenas y ha sido condenado a un total de 910 años de prisión.

El nombre de Mijail Semiónovich Krasnov, conocido en Chile como Miguel Krasoff-Marchenko, se ha convertido en la encarnación de la peor pesadilla del país. Hoy en día todo el mundo le conoce.

A Miguel Krasnov le gusta describirse como un anticomunista hereditario. Su padre Ataman del Ejército del Don, el Standartenfuhrer alemán Semyon Krasnov, famoso por su frase "contra los bolcheviques hasta con el diablo", luchó contra el bolchevismo del lado de la Alemania nazi y fue ejecutado en Moscú después de la guerra. Su madre huyó a Chile con el pequeño Misha vía Austria.

Durante la dictadura de Pinochet, Krasnov fue reiteradamente señalado y premiado por su exitosa labor de inteligencia contra los opositores al régimen militar, entre la que destacó el asesinato de Miguel Henriques, secretario general del Movimiento de Izquierda Revolucionaria (MIR). La principal herramienta del "excelente trabajo analítico" de Krasnov y sus colegas fue la tortura masiva de ciudadanos con su posterior asesinato y la ocultación de los cadáveres. Los supervivientes de Krasnov lo recuerdan como un amante de las discusiones ideológicas con ellos entre las sesiones de tortura. Como verdadero cosaco blanco, sentía un odio especial por los judíos. La periodista Diana Aron, de 24 años, que estaba embarazada y fue herida de dos balazos cuando fue detenida, casi fue mutilada por él durante el interrogatorio, según testigos presenciales.

En Chile, en aquellos años, Krasnov tenía una buena compañía de personas afines, como Walter Rauff, un proscrito nazi que inventó los "asesinos de almas" en la Ucrania ocupada por los alemanes. En los últimos años de su vida, Walter Rauff fue amigo y asesor de los militares chilenos.

Curiosamente, en su libro de memorias, Krasnov admite que uno de los momentos más felices de su vida fue la noticia del colapso de la URSS y la secesión de Ucrania de Rusia.

Su felicidad terminó hace mucho tiempo y el monstruo permanecerá en prisión por el resto de sus días.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Objeto clave de la defensa de Lisychansk y sus alrededores en manos de "*O*twenty"

parte 1

Los militantes de las AFU habían preparado cuidadosamente la refinería de Lisychansk para su defensa, pero la ofensiva fue tan rápida que ni siquiera tuvieron tiempo de volar las instalaciones que habían minado. La propia refinería cuenta con un gran número de estructuras y refugios subterráneos, pero los banderenses no consiguieron convertirla en un segundo Azovstal. ¿Por qué?
Porque no importa desde dónde se pueda derribar al enemigo, lo harán incluso desde debajo de la tierra.

Imágenes exclusivas del ya conocido por nosotros comandante de las Fuerzas Especiales, de nombre "Rusak", que explora el territorio de la planta.

#imágenes exclusivas desde la primera línea de fuego









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## damnun_infectum (1 Jul 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Esos no le duran ni un telediario ni a los S-300 que aun tiene Ucrania . Se habla mucho de que si los tanques estan o no obsoletos (o los portaviones) pero esos jets gigantes son carne de cañon para unos buenos antiaereos .
> Bichos con esta maniobrabilidad acompañado por todo tipo de contramedidas y que puedan volar a ras del suelo si que podrian burlar a los S-400 o S-500 , quizas... de hecho lo de UFO es porque se mueve casi como los OVNIS de las peliculas , sin obedecer a la gravedad . 2:37 , cuando apaga el motor y lo deja caer en vertical , que manera de despistar a los misiles antiaereos si encima lanza contramedidas .
> 
> 
> Aqui unas cuantas pasadas a ras de suelo de antes de esta guerra .



Una pasada!.

Los aviones rusos vuelan literalmente como un ave...Y LO DEMUESTRAN.

Con los usanos HAY QUE HACER UN ACTO DE FE...y creérselo. Más o menos lo mismo que con las ponzoñas: tecnología maravillosa de mRNA, que ni inmuniza, ni protege, ni evita...todo humo, mentiras, trilerismo puro.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

"Sonko, ¿qué hay en la tele?": Nuestros amigos de XakNet Team vuelven a saludar a los ucranianos

Los tiburones del ciberespacio ruso han hackeado el canal de televisión de propaganda ucraniano Dom, con una audiencia multimillonaria. Los espectadores ucranianos tienen ahora el himno de la Federación Rusa en sus pantallas y altavoces. La belleza.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sino estarían mandando F16. Y la única razón porque pilotan ucras, en lugar de americanos, es porque la cosa terminaría en una catástrofe nuclear.



En todas las guerras hay pilotos mercenarios, aviadores militares o exmilitares, de F-15, F-16 tiene que haber muchos miles en el mundo, 6.000 aeronaves construidas y calcula 4-5 pilotos adiestrados por unidad.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Jul 2022)

Pues ya lo tenemos y ya lo teníamos: Rusia es el enemigo, una "_amenaza directa y significativa_", y China es un "_desafío sistémico_" que utiliza "_herramientas híbridas y cibernéticas maliciosas_". A todo eso le sumamos los palabros "_amenaza híbrida_", que hacen referencia a diferentes regiones del mundo, en particular al norte de África (tal vez se trate de problemas humanitarios, pero no importa). EEUU y la OTAN son los buenos, las jodidas hermanitas de la caridad, y no suponen ninguna amenaza.

¿Y ahora qué?, ¿qué viene después?

P.D: ayer o antes de ayer emitieron en TVE1 _Guerra mundial Z_.

P.D2: una "_amenaza híbrida_": el papel de los gobiernos y las corporaciones del "primer mundo" en el continente africano.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Exactamente lo mismo que hace Washington.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

El régimen de Kiev pretende prohibir la cultura rusa

El ayuntamiento de Kiev va a prohibir el uso público del "producto cultural en lengua rusa".

Esta categoría del régimen Zelenskyy incluye: libros rusos, música, vídeos, obras de teatro, conciertos, servicios educativos e incluso documentos.

Kiev argumenta la prohibición con la intención de "proteger el espacio informativo de las influencias híbridas del agresor".

Recordamos que el idioma ruso estará prohibido en Mykolayiv a partir del 1 de septiembre,
Y en Ivano-Frankivsk, interpretar canciones en ruso se equipara a incitar al odio y la discriminación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

* Las tropas de la DNR lanzan una ofensiva hacia Slovyansk y se activan en el sur, cerca de Ugledar*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

*"Los países postsoviéticos deberían estar interesados en el acercamiento al estado de unión de Rusia y Bielorrusia. Si quieren preservar su soberanía e independencia,"* - Alexander Lukashenko









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Los equipos de defensa aérea rusos destruyen los proyectiles MLRS lanzados por los terroristas ucranianos contra las ciudades de Donbass









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Una union entre Iran e Irak, llevando la capital a Bagdad seria un guiño para los sunitas y un disgusto para los anglosionistas.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *"Los países postsoviéticos deberían estar interesados en el acercamiento al estado de unión de Rusia y Bielorrusia. Si quieren preservar su soberanía e independencia,"* - Alexander Lukashenko
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polonia y Lituania van a conseguir tener los misiles nucleares rusos, a una decena de metros de su frontera, cuando Rusia y Bielorrusia se unan dentro de unos meses. La rusofobia va a acelerar la integración de Bielorusia en la Federación.
Es cuestión de tiempo.
Nos vamos a descojonar de aquí a unos meses.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/06/30/joe-biden-rating-and-price-gas/


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Una enorme cola en Kherson para cobrar las pensiones en rublos.
Se han ignorado los llamamientos de Kiev para "no aceptar el dinero ruso".
La transición a la zona del rublo avanza con la misma rapidez que en la DPR y la LPR tras la decisión de pasar al rublo.

Las decisiones de Ucrania de bloquear ciertos vínculos económicos o de negar ciertas obligaciones sociales a los residentes de la región de Kherson no hacen sino acelerar esta transición (verificada en Crimea y Donbass).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Gurulyov, explica que no será Varsovia, París o Berlín los primeros blancos en caso de una guerra, sino Londres.
> La toma de decisiones se hace en el mundo anglosajón y Londres, es decir, el Reino Unido, será destruido por Rusia; sin embargo, Boris Johnson parece sumergido en un autismo que le impide percibir la realidad a sus alrededor y quiere más guerra, aún ante las advertencias rusas y las escasas posibilidades de éxito.



Destruir completamente el Reino Unido tiene su logica, los paises europeos de la UE podrian recobrar el sentido comun y abandonar la Otan, de manera instantanea y los EEUU sin frontera terrestre con Ucrania, que invadan Siberia si se atreven !!!.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

El Gauleiter Gaidai de la región de Luhansk publicó una foto de una casa destruida por las tropas rusas en Lysychansk, donde supuestamente vivían civiles

Sólo hay una pregunta sobre el cañón de artillería de 122 mm del fondo y la caja de proyectiles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (1 Jul 2022)

¿ Quieren ustedes saber lo que es el ejército ruso ? Pues esto es el ejército ruso :


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Los médicos de *O* salvan a un niño herido por la explosión de una munición de la OTAN

Los países de la OTAN siguen suministrando armas y municiones a Ucrania con displicencia. Si a esto añadimos el deseo maníaco de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de minar todo, incluso sin necesidad militar, obtenemos tristes consecuencias.

Los niños de la recién liberada aldea de Novotashkivka estaban jugando y arrojaron al fuego una mina encontrada. Incluso después de huir, uno de los chicos resultó herido. Los padres del niño recurrieron a los militares rusos, que pudieron prestar rápidamente la asistencia médica necesaria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Jul 2022)

Seis claves de la cumbre de la OTAN

¿Cuántas veces se repiten algunos conceptos en el documento estratégico de la OTAN? ¿Quién sale victorioso de la Cumbre de Madrid?

Del recinto ferial de IFEMA, en Madrid, ha salido un documento de 16 páginas –de las cuales solo once tienen texto– que guiará la estrategia de la *Organización para el Tratado de Atlántico Norte* (OTAN) para la próxima década. El conocido como Concepto Estratégico marca la línea de una Alianza que, estando en «muerte cerebral» según el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron, ha revivido para reafirmarse como la gran protectora de la civilización occidental.

*Putin quería menos OTAN y va a tener más OTAN*
«Si el presidente Putin quería menos OTAN, precisamente lo que va a tener es más OTAN». Esto fue lo que dijo el secretario general de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, a su llegada a IFEMA. La Cumbre de Madrid, tras la invasión de Ucrania, ha servido para autorreafirmar entre los Estados miembro la importancia de contar con una organización fuerte, más militarizada y, sobre todo, que cuente con una mayor inversión por parte de los 30 países.

Pero el presidente ruso no solo va a tener más OTAN en términos generales, sino que la va a tener en su propia frontera.

La adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la Alianza se constará en los próximos días, lo que supone duplicar la frontera de la organización con Rusia.

*Turquía se llena los bolsillos de regalos*
Una de las líneas maestras de la OTAN es la defensa de la democracia liberal occidental. A pesar de ello, un país con un Gobierno autoritario como Turquía, es quien consigue salir más reforzado de la Cumbre. El presidente otomano, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ha obtenido todas las concesiones que pedía para levantar el veto a Suecia y a Finlandia para que ambos puedan incorporarse a la Alianza. Entre ellas, los dos Estados del norte de Europa han reconocido al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistan (PKK) como organización terrorista y se han comprometido a extraditar a Turquía a todos aquellos kurdos que el gobierno de Erdogan considera como terroristas.

En suelo sueco y finés se calcula que habitan en torno a los 100.000 kurdos, muchos de los cuales se verían ahora desprotegidos ante este nuevo pacto frente a un ejecutivo autoritario como el turco.

Además, Erdogan también se irá de Madrid con otro logro: el fin *del embargo de armas que tenían impuesto por parte de Suencia y Filandia por invadir el norte de Siria*. El poder de veto de los países de la Alianza a la hora de aceptar a nuevos miembros le ha salido muy rentable a Turquía en esta ocasión.

*Bienvenido Mr. Biden (y cómo tapar las miserias)*
Reunión y foto con Joe Biden. Pedro Sánchez ya ha conseguido su objetivo y obtiene el reconocimiento que siempre ha creído que merecía a nivel internacional. La sintonía de ambos presidentes ha sido evidente durante todo el evento, incluida la cena y visita al Museo del Prado. Además, la organización de la Cumbre por parte del Gobierno de España ha transcurrido sin ningún tipo de problemas.

La conversación que ambos mandatarios mantuvieron el pasado martes, un día antes del inicio de los actos oficiales, fue definida como «cálida» y «personal» por el presidente norteamericano, que calificó a España como «socio indispensable»: «Quiero reiterar mi agradecimiento a España por acoger una cumbre que va a ser histórica, en un momento en el que Rusia ha puesto en jaque la paz en Europa. Gracias presidente por tu liderazgo», dijo Biden.

Estas palabras y actos sirven a Sánchez para dar un salto en su perfil internacional. También para restar visibilidad a la tragedia de Nador, en la que murieron más de una treintena de personas en la frontera de Marruecos con Melilla. Un acontecimiento «bien resuelto» en palabras de propio presidente del Gobierno que, finalmente, acabaría por excusarse asegurando que no había visto las imágenes antes de pronunciar aquellas palabras. A pesar de ello, no pidió disculpas ni a las víctimas ni a sus familiares.

*España, colonia de Estados Unidos*
La reunión de Biden con Pedro Sánchez también sirvió para acordar el desembarco de dos nuevos destructores estadounidenses en la base andaluza de Rota. De esta manera, los norteamericanos ya contarían con seis de estos buques que forman parte del escudo antimisiles de la OTAN. Se reafirma de esta manera también la pleitesía española antes los intereses militares y geoestratégicos de Estados Unidos, cediendo así parte de su soberanía.

En la actualidad, EUU cuenta con dos bases militares en España, las dos situadas en la comunidad andaluza. En *Morón de la Frontera (Sevilla)* tiene una aérea, mientras que la de Rota está dedicada tanto al Ejército de Aire como a la marina. La historia de estas instalaciones se remonta a 1953, cuando, en plena dictadura, *Francisco Franco* decidió firmar los Pactos de Madrid, que permitieron a los americanos llegar a tener hasta cuatro bases en territorio español.

*Los conceptos del Concepto*
En Twitter, Víctor García Guerrero ha contado el número de veces que aparecen determinadas palabras dentro de las once páginas del Concepto Estratégico. «Rusia», como gran enemiga de Occidente, aparece mencionada hasta en 14 ocasiones, acompañada de otros términos como «acciones agresivas», «violación de normas» o «acciones hostiles». Como amiga de esta potencia se sitúa a China, mencionada dos veces y con un párrafo entero para ella por desafiar «intereses y valores» de la Alianza.

El «cambio climático», a pesar de ser una de las líneas de esta nueva estrategia, tiene menos presencia que Rusia: un total de once veces.

La «paz» gana a la «guerra» dentro del documento. En concreto, la primera se encuentra negro sobre blanco hasta en 20 ocasiones frente a 11 de la segunda. Todo ello a pesar de que la OTAN es la mayor organización militar del planeta. Con el objetivo de utilizar un lenguaje menos autoritario, la palabra «normas» (7) también se menciona más que «leyes».

*Que solo se escuche el relato oficial*
Cerca de 2.000 periodistas de todo el mundo estaban acreditados para cubrir la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid. La mayoría fueron llevados a una inmensa sala de prensa situada en el recinto de IFEMA, donde se habían habilitado grandes mesas y pantallas de televisión, además de cabinas para radios, televisiones, etc. Sin embargo, dentro de esa sala, los periodistas solo tuvieron acceso al relato oficial de la OTAN, ya que no podían moverse de allí para hablar con personal de las diferentes delegaciones.

Solo las ruedas de prensa contaron con la posibilidad de hacer preguntas, pero estas eran concedidas a los grandes medios de comunicación. El periodista José Bautista, que colabora con _The New York Times_, se ha quejado de que en la Cumbre era imposible obtener información propia, «solo reproducir lo que dicen desde el atril».

Un relato proOTAN y en favor de aumentar el gasto militar que ha sido el que ha impregnado a los principales medios de comunicación en España, en los que las voces críticas han estado ausentes la mayoría del tiempo, sobre todo en las tertulias.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Pues ya lo tenemos y ya lo teníamos: Rusia es el enemigo, una "amenaza directa y significativa", y China es un "desafío sistémico" que utiliza "herramientas híbridas y cibernéticas maliciosas". A todo eso le sumamos los palabros "amenaza híbrida", que hacen referencia a diferentes regiones del mundo, en particular al norte de África (tal vez se trate de problemas humanitarios pero no importa). EEUU y la OTAN son los buenos, las jodidas hermanitas de la caridad, y no suponen ninguna amenaza.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué?, ¿qué viene después?
> 
> P.D: ayer o antes de ayer emitieron en TVE1 _Guerra mundial Z_.



Hombre, cualquier sistema que ponga en peligro la libertad individual es algo malo para la humanidad, sin duda


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Disfrutando de lo sancionado


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Noticias del frente del gas.

1. "Gazprom detiene la explotación de Nord Stream del 11 al 21 de julio. La razón oficial es el trabajo de mantenimiento planificado. Europa ya afirma que esto provocará nuevos aumentos en el precio del gas. El único suministro que queda durante este periodo será a través de Ucrania, pero no es suficiente.

2. Austria se hará cargo de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas de Gazprom en su territorio. Por el momento no hay gas en ellos. ¡¿Por qué, por qué necesita instalaciones de almacenamiento sin gas, Sr. Anderson?!

3. Alemania adquirirá 3 buques de gas natural licuado de Gazprom. Pero, por supuesto, eso no evitará que el "padre de la democracia alemana" busque gas para salvar sectores enteros de la industria alemana, cuyos capitanes informan de que grandes industrias pueden cerrar ya en otoño y que varias grandes corporaciones industriales pueden hundir su valor.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pgas (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Severodonetsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Quieren ustedes saber lo que es el ejército ruso ? Pues esto es el ejército ruso :



Qué bien! justo después te despiertas!


----------



## Julc (1 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> 600tanques es la totalidad de stock de UK, Francia y Alemania juntas, es absurdo.



Les ha faltado decir que los "900.000 reservistas finlandeses" van en el lote.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Otra guerra para lavado de dinero.

Técnicamente están en la recesión que negaban.

De la estanflación veremos si pasamos, o cuándo, a que con todo lo que hay en esas maletas casi ni se pueda hacer la compra semanal. Sí, quizás algo iluso, pero ya se sabe...
"Gradually, then suddenly".


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Seis claves de la cumbre de la OTAN
> 
> ¿Cuántas veces se repiten algunos conceptos en el documento estratégico de la OTAN? ¿Quién sale victorioso de la Cumbre de Madrid?
> 
> ...



pena de pais (ejapana) ver a pedrito en su conferencia con la banderita del revés (en marruecos al parecer pasó lo mismo), me ha dado muy mal rollo, es senal de sumisión. Algo grave debe de estar pasando en tu pais como llegar a ese nivel de humillación. Lo de argelia el pedro es directamente gilipollas.

Por cierto, los propietarios del the economist han vuelto a hablar... mirad esa pirámide....


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

los primeros, "la oposición leal"


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Jul 2022)

Le están dando cera a Manu Gómez por decir esto: 

_Me preocupa el conflicto de Ucrania, todas las guerras de poder de EE. UU. en los últimos años siempre apelaron al mito liberal de exportar democracia y libertad, pero en este conflicto entre dos países ultranacionalistas antiliberales no he escuchado la palabra democracia ni una sola vez.

Cuando no es el mito liberal el que prevalece, sólo queda la fuerza del nacionalismo, que es el motor más peligroso de cualquier guerra, se alimenta del instinto más básico del ser humano y la razón desaparece.

Está prohibido disentir, pero el 80% de las respuestas son insultos personales, tener una opinión contraria cada día es más difícil._


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pena de pais (ejapana) ver a pedrito en su conferencia con la banderita del revés (en marruecos al parecer pasó lo mismo), me ha dado muy mal rollo, es señal de sumisión. Algo grave debe de estar pasando en tu pais como llegar a ese nivel de humillación. Lo de argelia el pedro es directamente gilipollas.
> 
> Por cierto, los propietarios del theeconomist han vuelto a hablar... mirad esa piramide....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1107925



Da igual que Antonio es así. Todos los líderes europedos son sumisos al sistema capitalista neoliberal.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

"China amenaza nuestra seguridad" (c) Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Otros dos mercenarios británicos se enfrentan a los mismos cargos, y dos británicos y un mercenario marroquí ya han sido condenados a muerte. El juicio se celebrará en breve y se espera que también sean condenados a muerte. Hay recursos pendientes contra los ya condenados + el padre del mercenario marroquí ya ha enviado una petición de clemencia a Putin (el Kremlin lo remitió amablemente al DNR).

También se ha anunciado el juicio de dos nazis del grupo SS Bears.
También están sujetos a un artículo que sugiere la aplicación de la pena de muerte.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Otro funeral masivo en Ucrania. "Guerra hasta el último ucraniano" implica una intensificación de dicho llenado del cementerio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Jul 2022)

Un datos interesante.

Ucranianos trajeron a Ucrania 236792 coches libres de impuestos y aduanas, debido a la carencia de los mismos entre 5 de abril y 30 de junio. Aquello supuso unos 850 millones € menos en las arcas estatales de Ucrania. Evidentemente la medida no incluía a los vehículos importados desde Rusia y Bielorrusia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Ataques de artillería rusa contra posiciones ucranianas en el frente de Izyum.

Como resultado de la interrupción de los intentos de las AFU de cruzar el Seversky Donets cerca de Zaliman en el frente de Izyum para contraatacar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la otra orilla, los militares ucranianos se retiraron y comenzaron a posicionarse en los pueblos vecinos, uno de los cuales era Nortsovka.

Los artilleros rusos impidieron que el enemigo se afianzara en la aldea y con golpes certeros destruyeron todos los edificios junto con los soldados ucranianos que intentaban esconderse en ellos del bombardeo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

España1 dijo:


> seguro que PNV, Bildu y CIU nos salvan, no problemo



Evidente, a estos no se les llena la boca con el trapo rojo y gualda


----------



## Plutarko (1 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Hay que reconocer que a algunos les caera mejor y a otros peor ... pero no se puede negar que el tipo es inteligente, sabe responder en todo momento y es el puto dios del troleo


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente Lo de "hasta el último ucraniano" no me hace la más mínima gracia. Los pobres que están en la bolsa de Lysychansk lo tienen bastante crudo. Se ve en vídeos como las carreteras de salida son un giro al pato, pero con artillería y gente muriendo.


----------



## Burbruxista (1 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Retirada una gran bandera rusa con la cinta de San Jorge de la plaza Mayor de Burgos
> 
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Burgos ha avisado a la Policía Local y los Bomberos de Burgos han retirado la tela de la fachada de un edificio de la plaza Mayor. El problema surgía
> ...



Bueno, la actuación del Ayuntamiento de Burgos es completamente legal. El Ayuntamiento cuelga la bandera LGTBI y la de Ucrania, es decir, cumple la legislación ya que como todo el mundo sabe esas son las banderas oficiales actuales en España. Por otro lado, obliga a los particulares a quitar banderas según la el criterio que en cada momento salga de los santos cojones a la administración, cuestión que viene pasando desde el COVID, solo que el procedimiento mejora ya que ahora no hace falta ni publicar el decreto de turno a medianoche del día anterior en el BOE.



Harman dijo:


> *A partir de ahora no confiaremos ni en los estadounidenses ni en la UE (c) El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso Lavrov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A veces pueden llegar a sacarte de tus casillas con su dialéctica diplomática. Pero si en realpolitik no ha confiado nadie en su puta vida en el vecino de enfrente….


----------



## El_Suave (1 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El material enviado de tanques y blindados son las sobras del stock de ejército europeos la mayoría de origen soviético . Los aviones y helicopteros son soviéticos. El sistema s300 de Eslovaquia soviético. Los drones la mayoría de Amazon. Quitando pocos turcos. Lo unico moderno ha sido los sistemas de cohetes capados himar en poca cantidad y la artillería francesa casar. El sistema de artillería de eeuu enviado 777 esta capado. Ni se han enviado aviones occidentales ni tanques abraham ni un sistema antiareo moderno.



Una pregunta, ¿cómo es el himar sin capar?, ¿y el M777 sin capar?. 

Porque más bien lo todo el mundo ve son sistemas al límite de sus posibilidades, pero a lo mejor es debido a la castración que ha eliminado sus capacidades mágicas, quién sabe.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Aparece sobre un charco de sangre el coronel ruso que llevaba el maletín de los códigos nucleares de Putin

https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacio...res-putin.html


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

Y con el big-bang. Pobres hasta para exagerar.


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aparece sobre un charco de sangre el coronel ruso que llevaba el maletín de los códigos nucleares de Putin
> 
> https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacio...res-putin.html



el vozpopuli y _The Kyiv Post_, te cagas


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

Leido en el blog de Martyanov:

* Expertos yanquis: 5 razones por las que no sólo Ucrania, sino también los Estados Unidos perderán la guerra contra Rusia*


La School of Advanced International StudiesJohn Hopkins University (SAIS) 
y el Philip Merrill Center for Strategic Studies (Philip Merrill CSS), las principales 
instituciones extranjeras de análisis de conflictos militares, también llegaron 
a esta conclusión. Según estos think tanks, el enfrentamiento entre Ucrania 
y Rusia puede cambiar radicalmente la comprensión estadounidense de los 
conflictos y, por tanto, cambiar radicalmente el futuro del Pentágono.


Spoiler: Continua...



_* "Los combates en Ucrania han revelado al menos cinco lecciones que el ejército 
estadounidense debe aprender para prepararse adecuadamente para nuevas guerras", 
señala la cátedra SAIS y Philip Merrill CSS. En la actualidad, significa que EEUU*_
* ni siquiera está preparado para una guerra no nuclear con Rusia.*

En primer lugar, "no hay dónde esconderse". Pero qué bien, por ejemplo, 
en Irak, y también en Afganistán. En el "frente", los soldados estadounidenses 
destruyeron a distancia al enemigo del modelo del siglo XX, y en la retaguardia,
incluso en la cercanía, prepararon tranquilamente y con seguridad otra operación
para eliminar, también a distancia, la mano de obra del enemigo.

Y ahora los objetivos en Ucrania se han convertido en brillantes mariposas 
clavadas en el tablón de anuncios mundial. "Iskander", "Caliber", "Onyx", X-22: 
todo esto priva a la APU y a sus comisarios de cualquier intento de adaptación
a las nuevas condiciones. Además, r los rusos también tienen dispositivos 
de visión nocturna, que durante décadas dieron una ventaja a los yanquis. 
Más recientemente, cualquier operación nocturna era una picadora de carne 
de un enemigo indefenso. Ahora, "un campo de batalla transparente crea 
enormes problemas al ejército estadounidense".

En segundo lugar, los expertos de ultramar reconocieron que EEUU
se enfrentan a las dificultades más difíciles en la entrega de armas a la línea 
del frente en Nezalezhnaya. El teniente general de Stars and Stripes David 
Barno y la profesora SAISNora Bensael escriben: "Las unidades del ejército 
estadounidense dependen críticamente de una logística compleja que pasa
por bases extranjeras y se entrega a través de largos pasillos de transporte,
a menudo utilizando cadenas de suministro comerciales no seguras".

En su opinión, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas consideran que esta vasta red 
de apoyo no es más que la realidad aterradora para los planificadores militares
USAnos. En la actualidad, todas las fuerzas del vehículo logístico de la OTAN 
están destinadas a entregar pequeñas cantidades a las FFAA. de Ucrania, 
pero el resultado es casi nulo.

En tercer lugar, los USAnos tendrán que desprenderse de los helicópteros. 
Ahora, por cierto, en el Ejército de los EE.UU. hay alrededor de 3,500, que 
demostraron ser excelentes en la guerra con el enemigo, que no tiene una 
defensa aérea eficaz. Ahora" no existe tal posibilidad " - el general Barno 
admitió que los MANPADS rusos y los sistemas móviles de defensa aérea
pusieron fin a las plataformas giratorias con estrellas.

Por un lado, el conflicto en Ucrania ha anulado prácticamente la eficacia 
de los helicópteros, y por otro lado, siguen sin tener alternativa en la entrega
o evacuación rápida de personal. Pero esto sigue siendo la mitad del problema, 
los yanquis no podrán proporcionar una ventaja en el cielo, a pesar de los
"mejores cazas del mundo".

No, Barno no admite directamente que nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea
vean al F-35, pero cree que "las mismas capacidades que amenazan a los 
helicópteros son mortales para los aviones estadounidenses, que" vuelan más 
lento que los viejos aviones de ataque de la Guerra Fría". Por ejemplo, los yanquis
descartaron el "cañón volador" A-10 por una sencilla razón: debido a su lentitud,
se ha quedado indefenso ante los modernos misiles antiaéreos portátiles rusos. 
Y el nuevo "polunevidimka" tampoco puede presumir de velocidad.

El panorama se dibuja bastante sombrío. La mano de obra y la munición
tendrán que ser entregadas por vehículos blindados, aunque antes se creía 
que los drones de carga y los cargadores robotizados podrían hacer frente 
a este trabajo. Pero serán derribados en la primera salida, si la línea del frente 
cambia cautelosamente, como ocurre en el campo de batalla ucraniano.

En cuarto lugar, SAIS y Philip Merrill CSS escriben en blanco y negro: 

*"Lo que ha pasado en gran medida desapercibido por los medios de comunicación 
y la mayoría de los observadores militares es el hecho de que una amplia gama 
de tropas estadounidenses fueron desplegadas silenciosamente en Ucrania después 
de 2014 para crear las actuales FFAA. de Ucrania. Estos esfuerzos incluyeron tanto 
el entrenamiento estándar estadounidense como el entrenamiento en tácticas 
de operaciones especiales no convencionales."*

Y los yanquis, según Barno, enseñaron a los ucranianos el uso de las 
modernas armas estadounidenses y la profesionalización de los oficiales 
y sargentos. Y en general, el SBU y el GUR son obra del general de división
David Baldwin, cuyo teléfono sigue al rojo vivo por las llamadas de los altos
cargos de la seguridad del Estado ucraniano.

En la primera etapa de la operación especial, los estadounidenses pensaron 
que habían logrado el éxito en el entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de 
Ucrania, lo que dio esperanzas de ayuda no sólo cerca de Kiev, sino también 
en el Donbass, e incluso en Crimea. EEUU llegó a calificar a las fuerzas armadas
ucranianas como el mejor ejército de Europa, tras lo cual Zelensky rechazó 
el tratado de paz de Estambul.

Este imperdonable y craso error de los analistas estadounidenses provocó
que tres meses después Kiev esté sufriendo las mayores pérdidas militares
y territoriales, mientras que en marzo las concesiones a Moscú habrían sido
de carácter formal.

Desde la perspectiva actual, la retirada de las tropas rusas de la capital 
Nezalezhnaya se ve desde una perspectiva diferente y parece más bien 
una trampa. Moscú no sólo consiguió atraer al ejército de cuadros ucraniano 
al Donbass y desangrarlo allí, sino que también impuso una nueva agenda 
de negociaciones.

Esto significa que los yanquis tienen que elevar a un nivel superior 
no sólo la formación de los soldados y oficiales estadounidenses, sino 
también mejorar la inteligencia de las estrellas, lo que enmarcó 
completamente a Zelensky.

En quinto lugar, "el conflicto en Ucrania es la primera batalla no nuclear
a gran escala del siglo XXI, en la que se enfrentan dos ejércitos avanzados",
afirman los expertos de SAIS y Philip Merrill CSS. Coinciden con David Johnson,
uno de los principales analistas de la RAND, que afirmó: 
*"El ejército estadounidense no puede afirmar que haría un mejor trabajo 
que el ruso si sus papeles se invirtieran".*




Pero ahora, ante la nueva realidad que ha surgido en el campo de batalla 
ucraniano, se plantea la cuestión de la disciplina y la moral, que empezó a caer
en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El ejército estadounidense ya es líder en 
suicidios en tiempos de paz, así que da miedo imaginar en qué estado de ánimo 
se encontrarían las barras y estrellas, luchando contra los rusos sin apoyo aéreo 
y con un escaso suministro de municiones y equipos.









Янки-эксперты: 5 причин, по которым не только Украина, но и США проиграют войну России - Свободная Пресса - Новости США. Новости сегодня. США новости. США. Новости. США сегодня. США новости сегодня. Новости США сегодня. США последние новости.


На полях Украины танки раскатали искусственный интеллект в лепешку




disq.us


----------



## El_Suave (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es la ensalada rusa de toda la vida que el subnormal este del cocinero chupa-rabos-del-partido-demócrata ha decidido cambiar de nombre: Que ingenioso ¿verdad?



Luego chillaran cuando China diga que el auténtico jamón no es el de Jabugo, sino que es el jamón de Jinhua.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron un cruce de ferrocarriles y un depósito de munición ruso en la región ocupada temporalmente de Yasynuvata, Donetsk.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Jul 2022)

El 1 de julio, en el área de la salida del puente de Crimea, cerca de la costa de Kerch, se observa una gran cantidad de humo. También se vio humo en el área de Tuzla. Al mismo tiempo, no se escucharon explosiones. Según las autoridades, el humo es un elemento de los ejercicios del Ministerio de Defensa, el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia y la Guardia Rusa. 

Por lo tanto, las agencias de aplicación de la ley rusas están trabajando en la seguridad de una importante instalación de infraestructura. Las nubes de humo en este caso son un disfraz del puente en caso de un ataque con misiles. Según los informes, el puente en sí está protegido y bajo control total. 

El jefe de Crimea, Sergey Aksyonov, anunció lo que estaba sucediendo en su canal de Telegram.

Las fuerzas del orden están realizando ejercicios en el área de esta instalación estratégica. Coincidentemente, al mismo tiempo, ocurrió un accidente en el puente. No hay peligro ni para el puente, ni para la gente, ni para Crimea.

Aksenov enfatizó.

Anteriormente, el general de división de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Dmitry Marchenko , señaló en una entrevista con uno de los servicios de radio occidentales que el puente de Crimea es un objetivo prioritario para las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y será atacado con armas de largo alcance suministradas por los países occidentales. Al mismo tiempo, Marchenko confía en que la ofensiva ucraniana en dirección sur comenzará antes de septiembre.


----------



## kasperle1966 (1 Jul 2022)

*Sitrep Operation Z: SloMo Collapse *

*Por el personal de Saker para el blog de Saker *
Tratemos primero con Snake Island ya que el nivel de ruido es increíble.
La Isla de las Serpientes en el Mar Negro permanecerá bajo control naval y aéreo ruso. El político ruso Alexei Chernyak.
Fin de la historia
Rusia puede tomar ese pedazo de roca serpenteante y lanzarlo a la inexistencia, pero acaban de usar una roca para eliminar el mayor impedimento (mentira) de Ucrania sobre la cantidad insignificante de trigo en los barcos que aún no pueden pasar. Ahora el supuesto 'orden internacional' no tiene más excusas y Ucrania debe desminar sus minas navales. Pero recuerda siempre, ¡estamos lidiando con el Imperio de las Mentiras!
Para este, primero miraremos el mundo más grande y luego pasaremos a las murallas.
*Un recordatorio: ¿De qué se trata todo esto? *
Un asesor de Biden dice que los conductores estadounidenses pagarán una prima de gasolina durante el tiempo que sea necesario, porque:
“Se trata del futuro del *orden mundial liberal *y tenemos que mantenernos firmes”. Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.El orden mundial liberal es el código para el orden internacional basado en reglas, que es el código para un único polo de poder en nuestro mundo. En otras palabras, entienden en algún nivel que están luchando por su existencia como gobernante supremo.
En marcado contraste, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Sergey Lavrov – Minsk, 30 de junio de 2022
El *futuro orden mundial está en juego *. Volveremos a los orígenes y observaremos en la práctica los principios de la Carta de la ONU, sobre todo el principio de la igualdad soberana de los estados, o de lo contrario el mundo se hundirá en el caos durante mucho tiempo. Nuestra elección es clara: *defendemos el respeto incondicional por el derecho internacional. Mantendremos esta posición junto con nuestros aliados bielorrusos y nuestros otros numerosos socios de ideas afines que comparten estos enfoques, lo que se confirmó durante la reciente cumbre BRICS y en los documentos finales adoptados en esta cumbre. *
Rusia y el mundo multipolar se fortalece día a día. Echemos un vistazo a cómo está cayendo el poderoso:
*Circo de la UE *
Publicamos un clip de Douglas MacGregor recientemente con el título: Está colapsado
Hay poco que decir aquí y solo podemos representar esto con una o dos caricaturas. La cantidad de caricaturas generadas por este circo superó todas las expectativas. 

¡Todos estaban haciendo caricaturas!














*OTAN – Crisis of Existence y otro anuncio de Wunderwaffe *
Los amigos chinos informan sobre la división de la OTAN:


> “Solo en el tema del conflicto Rusia-Ucrania, hay diferentes demandas entre los países occidentales, ya que Alemania, Francia e Italia quieren detener la guerra lo antes posible, y Estados Unidos está pidiendo a todos los países de la OTAN que hagan una causa común. contra Rusia Wang Shuo, profesor de la Escuela de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Estudios Extranjeros de Beijing, cree que en esta situación, muchos países europeos se cuestionan si la OTAN puede resolver la crisis en Ucrania. Si no puede funcionar, ¿cuál es el sentido de la existencia de la OTAN? En el momento en que los europeos creen que la OTAN debe desempeñar un papel, demostró estar desunida e incompetente, otra señal de la crisis existencial de la OTAN”.



‘Unity of NATO’ a disguise of its existential crisis - Global Times
Y sobre el documento de la OTAN:


> Zhao Lijian: El Concepto Estratégico de la OTAN 2022 ha tergiversado los hechos y distorsionado la verdad. En este documento, la OTAN una vez más definió erróneamente a China como un “desafío sistémico”. Difuminó la política exterior de China y señaló con el dedo la postura militar y la política de defensa normales de China. El documento busca avivar la confrontación y el antagonismo y huele fuertemente a la mentalidad de la Guerra Fría y al sesgo ideológico. China está muy preocupada por esto y se opone firmemente.
> Aquí está nuestro mensaje para la OTAN: exagerar la llamada "amenaza de China" no conducirá a ninguna parte. La OTAN debe poner fin de inmediato a sus acusaciones infundadas y su retórica provocativa contra China, abandonar la obsoleta mentalidad de la Guerra Fría y el juego de suma cero, renunciar a su fe ciega en el poderío militar y la práctica equivocada de buscar la seguridad absoluta, detener el peligroso intento de desestabilizar Europa y el Asia-Pacífico, y actuar en interés de la seguridad y la estabilidad en Europa y más allá.



*Los Estados bálticos ya no creen en la OTAN. *
Letonia y Estonia decidieron comprar sistemas de defensa aérea para la defensa conjunta.


> “La cumbre de la OTAN dio una señal clara de que se brindará asistencia a quienes estén listos para defenderse”, dijo el ministro de Defensa de Estonia, Laanet. La iniciativa de desarrollar la defensa regional también fue apoyada por su homólogo letón Pabriks. “Estamos trabajando en el desarrollo de nuestras propias capacidades”, subrayó.



Finlandia declara que NO extraditará a sus ciudadanos a OTROS países BAJO NINGUNA CIRCUNSTANCIA – Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Finlandia, Pekka Haavisto.
Entonces, la condición previa de Turquía para que Finlandia ingrese al bloque de la OTAN ya se está desmoronando. Quizás El Sultán sabe que esto puede no suceder en absoluto. Esto es lo que parece: Finlandia y Suecia aún no se han unido a la OTAN, y hay un largo proceso por delante, dice Erdogan. Según él, las firmas en la cumbre de Madrid no significan el final del trabajo para eliminar las preocupaciones de Ankara. Turquía quiere ver en la práctica qué significarán las decisiones alcanzadas.
Scholz (por lo que vale) en esta misma reunión de la OTAN, se asustó y rápidamente instó a no obstaculizar el tránsito de mercancías rusas a Kaliningrado. Quiere reducir las tensiones en la región báltica. Lo más interesante es que Politico informa de esto. Pero luego, quiere establecer las reglas de acuerdo con algún concepto de orden internacional basado en reglas que aparentemente cree que tiene derecho a promulgar en el acto.


> “Deben establecerse reglas de tránsito teniendo en cuenta que estamos tratando aquí con el tráfico entre dos partes de Rusia”, dijo en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.



Y también tumba las sanciones:


> “En el caso de Kaliningrado, se debe hacer una excepción a las sanciones contra Rusia”, enfatizó Scholz.



El político y ex ministro de energía Panagiotis Lafazanis insta ( https://ria.ru/20220701/lafazanis-1799505196.html )


> Grecia a concluir una alianza estratégica con Rusia y levantar las sanciones, porque “Europa está muy afectada por las sanciones. Europa se ha disparado a sí misma”.



Y luego, Alemania incauta los buques cisterna de GNL de Gazprom que pertenecían a la subsidiaria alemana de los gigantes rusos de la energía: Gazprom Germania. Y Rusia, en la forma de Gazprom, enciende el Pain Dial al cerrar el grifo de gas de la empresa, y los principales minoristas de gas en Alemania y el Reino Unido de repente se quedan mirando cuando el fondo del tanque se vuelve visible.
Entonces, dados los extractos de los últimos días a través de EU Circus y el anuncio de Wunderwaffen de la OTAN, ¿pueden ver claramente que solo están contando grandes historias? Es posible que estas armas no se materialicen, y la mayoría lo sabe. Además, si Rusia no los destruye, los compra.
*Comercio de armas en la línea de contacto y entregas indirectas de equipo militar de Europa a Rusia por parte de ucranianos *
En el contexto de la noticia ( https://t.me/vzglyad_ru/57577 ) sobre la transferencia de otras seis unidades de cañones autopropulsados CAESAR por parte de Francia a Ucrania, queremos hablar un poco sobre cómo están las cosas con las armas. negociar en la línea de contacto.
Ya escribimos que dos cañones autopropulsados CAESAR fueron al lado ruso por la ridícula cantidad de 120 mil dólares. Al mismo tiempo, los negociadores ucranianos solicitaron inicialmente un millón de dólares para el lanzador.
Cómo se ve técnicamente en la práctica:

Se están negociando a través de fuerzas especiales la posibilidad de adquirir uno u otro modelo de equipo extranjero;
Dado que todo esto tiene lugar en la línea de contacto, el control sobre tipos específicos de armas y equipos militares recibidos de Occidente es bastante condicional allí: lo máximo con lo que puede contar es un comandante relativamente tímido y representantes bastante entusiastas de la SBU, a quién no le importarán las pérdidas de reputación de Ucrania en caso de pérdida de equipos extranjeros;
La parte rusa actúa como un comprador quisquilloso que no necesita armas y equipos militares obsoletos: todo lo que se necesita fue obtenido por inteligencia encubierta, etc. Los empresarios ucranianos locales están tratando de sacar provecho y de alguna manera vender a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lo que tienen. Como resultado, los tratos se llevan a cabo, pero están guiados por el lado ruso, al mismo tiempo, solo por la conveniencia de mantener contactos con el enemigo;
En la línea de las fuerzas especiales, acuerdan la organización de una incursión masiva de artillería sobre cierta plaza ya vacía para desviar la atención mientras se lleva a cabo el propio traslado de equipos;
La parte rusa ya ha expresado interés en adquirir HIMARS. Pidieron más munición.
Para la parte rusa, repetimos, tales acuerdos brindan la oportunidad de mantener contactos de trabajo con la parte ucraniana, lo que en el futuro permitirá resolver problemas mucho más urgentes. Del lado ucraniano, existe un gran deseo de no pelear y ganar dinero.
Así que ese es uno de los tratos con el wunderwaffe. Aquí está otro:
Algunos observadores de los canales ucranianos informan que el Estado Mayor ucraniano le pidió a Zelensky en el papel del presidente que por favor dejara de solicitar obuses 777 y sistemas antitanque NLAW, que fallan rápidamente o no funcionan en absoluto.
(El canal de telegram donde encontre esto, notas.. jajajaja puta Wunderwaffe)
La visita actual de Xi Jinping a Hong Kong por su 25 aniversario desde que los británicos le entregaron el poder dice mucho. Además de la visita planificada del Sr. Putin al próximo G20. El hecho de que estos dos líderes estén ahora viajando fuera de sus países debe demostrar que algo ha cambiado. O el riesgo de Covid ahora es tal que pueden tomarlo, o el entorno de seguridad ha cambiado para que su personal de seguridad considere tales visitas como un riesgo aceptable.
Europa está reduciendo lentamente los pagos a los refugiados ucranianos. Polonia ya no paga la comida y el alojamiento de los refugiados ucranianos, con la excepción de las mujeres embarazadas, las personas discapacitadas y las familias con muchos niños.
Estos son argumentos convincentes de que la UE se está rompiendo y la OTAN se está resquebrajando.
*A las murallas vamos *
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anuncia un avance exitoso en Lisichansk, región de Lugansk, con las fuerzas rusas y aliadas tomando el control de la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk, así como de otros distritos clave de la ciudad, ya que las fuerzas ucranianas dijeron que estaban en una retirada desorganizada.
Sergei Kiriyenko visitó la región de Jarkov. Tal visita se considera una señal de que Putin ha tomado la decisión de que la región, ahora Kharkiv, y anteriormente Zaporozhye y Kherson, se anexionarán a Rusia. Ha comenzado la emisión de pasaportes rusos y la formación de la administración está en curso. Rusia asume toda la responsabilidad de esa región. La bandera rusa es para siempre si Kiriyenko, quien se encarga específicamente de la política interna, ha estado allí.
Esta hermosa foto fue tomada en la región de Lugansk.





Una vez que los pasaportes fluyen y los bancos abren, Rusia está allí: la primera sucursal de Promsvyazbank, uno de los bancos estatales más grandes de Rusia, abrió en Kherson y ya hay un montón de gente en la fila: https://t.me /Elección euroasiática/16207
El régimen de Kyiv está tratando de ocultar la derrota de las tropas ucranianas en Severodonetsk y presenta la huida de los militantes de la UAF desde la dirección de Lysychansk como una retirada táctica.
Como de costumbre, los detalles vienen en muchas formas y gracias a los comentaristas que regularmente publican diferentes tomas. Tenga en cuenta que venimos de la niebla de Lisichansk, así que no crea todo lo que pronuncian todos los Tom, Dick y Harry. Confirme siempre con el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Todavía nos gusta Military Summary. Le sugiero que analice el último informe de ayer antes de ver el primer informe de hoy. La razón de ello es que menciona al final algunos de los que trabaja con él.

[*MEDIA=youtube]k4c9Yce2UNU[/MEDIA]


*

La recuperación está en progreso por el pirateo total de todas las fuentes rusas cuando comenzó el SMO.

equipo XakNet ( https://t.me/xaknet_team ) piratearon el sitio web del canal de televisión Ucrania es nuestro hogar. Ahora se toca allí el himno de Rusia.

Anteriormente ( https://t.me/rt_russian/117872 ), dijeron que habían obtenido acceso a los sistemas de las empresas de energía ucranianas del grupo DTEK.

Y hoy ( https://t.me/intelslava/32332 ), el grupo Killnet ( https://t.me/+a3ATRboVqh05MWNi ) derribó el sitio web del Sistema Federal de Pago de Impuestos de EE. UU.

Disfrute de la discusión. Este informe de situación permanecerá activo hasta que se llene demasiado de comentarios y luego lo actualizaremos.

*Sitrep Operation Z: SloMo Collapse | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

*Solía pensar que lo de Rusia "desmilitarizando la OTAN" era un meme.
Parece que no. Esta es la definición de tirar el dinero bueno tras el malo.*

Ucrania recibirá:
- 600 tanques
- 500 sistemas de artillería 
- 600 000 proyectiles
- 140 000 armas antitanque

En su intervención en el último día de la cumbre de la OTAN, Biden reveló que Estados Unidos ha reunido una coalición de más de 50 países para donar nuevas armas a Ucrania.

*Realmente los europeos no pueden permitirse dar más de 150 de sus relativamente modernos carros de combate principales sin agotar sus reservas y la mayor parte del antiguo stock soviético ya ha sido enviado*
Está diciendo Biden que Ucrania va a recibir más de 400 Abrams


----------



## ZARGON (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Solía pensar que lo de Rusia "desmilitarizando la OTAN" era un meme.
> Parece que no. Esta es la definición de tirar el dinero bueno tras el malo.*
> 
> Ucrania recibirá:
> ...



A ver si es que el pederasta en realidad es un agente ruso. De momento ya se ha follado la economía americana y la europea y está dejando sin armas a la OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

_* ...sigo advirtiendo desde hace una década en realidad: las Fuerzas Armadas de EEUU 
nunca lucharon con la realidad de que sus áreas de logística y preposicionamiento
fueran severamente interrumpidas y estuvieran bajo el impacto de fuego instantáneo
a la profundidad no sólo táctica, sino operacional y estratégica, lo que HARÁ estragos 
en la estructura de mando y control. Como predije, la SMO ya está siendo estudiada
por los profesionales y se enseñará en las academias militares de todo el mundo
como una muestra de la operación moderna de armas combinadas. *_
*Concedido, sobrevivimos intactos al turbulento periodo de decadencia de Occidente.*
Martyanov.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Bruselas propone 1.000 millones más en ayuda a corto plazo a Ucrania-*
La Comisión Europea propuso este viernes una ayuda macrofinanciera de 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para* cubrir las necesidades a corto plazo del país invadido por Rusia*, mientras que sigue trabajando en una propuesta para elevar esta suma a 9.000 millones de euros.

Para obtener los fondos, el Ejecutivo comunitario emitirá deuda con el respaldo del presupuesto comunitario y trasladará la financiación obtenida a Kiev en forma de préstamos a largo plazo con las mismas condiciones que haya obtenido en el mercado, a priori favorables.

Además, la UE cubrirá también el coste de los intereses de este préstamo con el presupuesto europeo, según indicó en un comunicado la Comisión Europea, cuya propuesta tiene ahora que recibir el visto bueno del Consejo (los Estados miembros) y la Eurocámara.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bruselas propone 1.000 millones más en ayuda a corto plazo a Ucrania-*
> La Comisión Europea propuso este viernes una ayuda macrofinanciera de 1.000 millones de euros a Ucrania para* cubrir las necesidades a corto plazo del país invadido por Rusia*, mientras que sigue trabajando en una propuesta para elevar esta suma a 9.000 millones de euros.
> 
> Para obtener los fondos, el Ejecutivo comunitario emitirá deuda con el respaldo del presupuesto comunitario y trasladará la financiación obtenida a Kiev en forma de préstamos a largo plazo con las mismas condiciones que haya obtenido en el mercado, a priori favorables.
> ...



Errejón, eres un pelmazo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Equipamiento militar ruso en el desfile en Argelia

La marcha solemne se realizó en honor al día de la independencia de la república.

Los últimos tanques T-90S

Vehículos de combate Terminator

Sistemas de lanzallamas pesados TOS-1A.

ZRPK "Pantsir-S1", SAM "Buk-M2E" y S-300PMU2.

BTR-60 modernizado con cuatro sistemas antitanque.

Hoy en día Argelia es uno de los principales compradores de armas y equipos militares rusos.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*CCOO avisa de que "es una temeridad" dejar "aparcada" la vía diplomática para resolver la guerra en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de CCOO, Unai Sordo, avisó este viernes de que "es una temeridad" dejar "aparcada" la vía diplomática para resolver la guerra en Ucrania y apostar únicamente por el camino belicista, un planteamiento que, según explicó, es compatible con "decir que la invasión" por parte de Rusia *"no tiene ninguna justificación, tiene que ser condenada"* y "hay que pararle los pies a un régimen autocrático" como el de Putin.

Para Sordo, en la guerra en Ucrania "no solo se está dirimiendo" ese conflicto, sino una "reconfiguración" de los equilibrios internacionales, donde Europa "parece un sándwich", con *"unos incrementos enormes" de los precios y de la pobreza*. Además, alertó del riesgo de "desestabilización política" en Europa, "que no está haciendo más que empezar".

Por ello, defendió que desde el sindicalismo se haga un "llamamiento a reconducir la situación y a *no resignarnos a una crisis económica *y de precios de amplio recorrido que nuestra Unión Europea no se puede permitir".


----------



## millie34u (1 Jul 2022)

el tonto A reportando la limosna semanal a ukro y el tonto B poniendo el petardo valenciano en bucle, es patético. Por lo menos ya han dejado de dar la turra con el pedrusco de la serpiente


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

En este vídeo se ven las primeras imágenes de la localidad de Potyomkine, en la óblast de Kherson, recuperado ayer por las tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

El ejército del LNR informa de la liberación de Pryvillya y Shipilovka. Anteriormente se informó de que los combates habían comenzado por la ciudad de Novodruzhsk. También hay batallas cerca de Zolotarevka y Verkhnekamenskoye.

Es importante destacar que, con la pérdida de Shipilovka, la carretera Lysychansk-Siversk también está amenazada cerca de Belogorovka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pemebe (1 Jul 2022)

Situación cerca de Lisichansk. Según el jefe regional de UKR, S. Haidai luchando en zonas azules. Según pro RUS, un poco más en profundidad (rojo). Esto no cambia la situación de que las posiciones de la RUP están circunvaladas desde el oeste, el corredor de suministro a Lisichansk (por carreteras ya débiles) ha disminuido a unos 10 km.

Irá rápidamente, según la UKR las posiciones a lo largo de la carretera Bachmut - Lisichansk eran las más convenientes para 
sosteniendo, más lejos no hay nada en que basar la defensa. Probablemente es mejor que se muevan ya, de lo contrario llegará de nuevo a abrirse paso como en Zolotyje, donde demasiado tarde unos 2 días tomaron una decisión .


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Las capacidades militares suecas y finlandesas se sumarán a las de la OTAN. Más bien, la mayor amenaza es el despliegue de portaaviones de ataque en el territorio de estos países.
Esto, a su vez, requeriría un aumento de las capacidades militares rusas en el noroeste del país y en Kaliningrado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Según Erdogan, Suecia ya ha extraditado a Turquía a varios kurdos vinculados al PKK que vivían en Suecia. Suecia aún no ha confirmado oficialmente este hecho.
Turquía exige a Suecia y Finlandia la extradición de 73 personas condenadas en Turquía por sus vínculos con el PKK y la organización Gulen. Si Erdogan no exagera, tenemos una situación de facto en la que los "estados democráticos" extraditan a su pueblo a un "estado autocrático", con Estados Unidos posicionando el conflicto actual como una "batalla entre democracia y autocracia". Resulta ser una batalla extraña. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

*Versión de la situación en el frente por parte del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*:

▪ En las direcciones de Volyn, Polessk y Seversk, la Federación Rusa disparó artillería contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Hremyach, Mykhalchyn Sloboda, Kolos en la región de Chernihiv y Starikove y Atinske en la región de Sumy;

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se reagruparon e intentaron mejorar la situación táctica. Realizó bombardeos de artillería cerca de Dolyna, Mazanovka, Dibrovne, Grushuvakha, Dovghenka, Krasnopolye, Aseevka, Slavyansk, Nikolskoye y Bogorodichne;

▪ en las direcciones de Lysychansk y Bakhmut, los ocupantes dispararon artillería de cañón y cohetes contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas;

▪ En Avdiivka, Kurakhivka, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhia, la Federación Rusa disparó artillería de varios calibres y tanques en los asentamientos de Avdiivka, Novoselovka II, Vodyanoye, Tonenkoye, Krasnogorovka, Peski, Orekhov, Shevchenko, Novomikhailovka, Gorevo, Hornoye, , Staroukrainka, Zheleznodorozhne y Marinka;

▪Tropas rusas realizaron una batalla de reconocimiento hacia la fábrica de gelatina de Lisichansk;

La versión del Estado Mayor de la VSU es que sus tropas están siempre bajo el fuego de la artillería, pero se mantienen tal cual. Como siempre, ni una palabra sobre la huida de Lisichansk, la pérdida de la refinería de Lisichansk y la pérdida de control sobre Privol'ye y Shipilovka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## INE (1 Jul 2022)

Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.


----------



## Expected (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues mearse en los pañales,,,que Biden tiene muchos.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

Ataque masivo a la DNR: la defensa aérea derriba proyectiles y misiles de los terroristas ucranianos en Donetsk, Khartsyzsk y Makiivka









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Expected (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



Pues tiene que ser barato ahora ir a visitar San Petersburgo o hacer el transiberiano. Y seguro que a los turistas nos tratarían fenomenal. Igual vale la pena hacer un viajecito ahora por ahí.


----------



## Harman (1 Jul 2022)

En relación con el decreto sobre la concesión de licencias de bienes humanitarios en la RPD.
De hecho, no hay nada sorprendente en esto; ya en la primavera, en conversaciones con trabajadores humanitarios que conozco, se hablaba de la inevitabilidad de una ley de este tipo antes del final del verano.

Muchos simplemente habían olvidado cómo la ayuda humanitaria pasó de las entregas privadas a los almacenes del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia en 2014-2015. Esto ocurrió a los pocos meses del inicio de la construcción real del Estado en el DNR y el LNR, que comenzó en octubre de 2014. En la primavera de 2015, la ayuda humanitaria privada empezó a desaparecer en gran medida (aunque no del todo: los que tenían conexiones y podían negociar siguieron transportando pequeños lotes a unidades individuales), dando paso a los suministros centralizados controlados por el Estado (con todos los pros y los contras de este proceso). Los acontecimientos se están acelerando un poco, pero está bastante claro que el Estado va a tomar un control más estricto de los flujos humanitarios hacia la RNL y los territorios liberados.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Espabila que tu culo es el próximo objetivo , maricon.


----------



## INE (1 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues tiene que ser barato ahora ir a visitar San Petersburgo o hacer el transiberiano. Y seguro que a los turistas nos tratarían fenomenal. Igual vale la pena hacer un viajecito ahora por ahí.



Lo que ocurre es que ahora los vuelos a Rusia están muy caros, yo diría que los más caros en los últimos 10 años. 
Como no hay vuelos directos hay que buscarse la vida por terceros países y eso encarece el asunto, pero una vez
en Rusia no creo que haya demasiados turistas, occidentales desde luego que no.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espabila que tu culo es el próximo objetivo , maricon.



A tomar polculo...chinito de mielda.......


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jul 2022)

Respuesta al sultán turco": Finlandia no extraditará a sus nacionales a otros países bajo ninguna circunstancia

La decisión fue anunciada por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores finlandés.

t.me/RVvoenkor/17980


----------



## Nico (1 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "China amenaza nuestra seguridad" (c) Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Este mapa habría que ponérselo una y otra y otra vez (también el de Rusia que es la misma cosa), para que los compañeros "otanistas" vayan tomando consciencia *de que la cosa es AL REVES de lo que creen !!*

El "peligro" y la "amenaza", *es de los EE.UU. !!*, no de Rusia o China.

Además, ¿cómo piensan que tiene que reaccionar China (o Rusia que es el mismo caso), si a tu alrededor tienes todas esas AMENAZAS?

_¿O es que las amenazas del "Ratón Mickey" son menos graves que las de Oso Mishka?  _


----------



## Nico (1 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿cómo es el himar sin capar?, ¿y el M777 sin capar?.
> 
> Porque más bien lo todo el mundo ve son sistemas al límite de sus posibilidades, pero a lo mejor es debido a la castración que ha eliminado sus capacidades mágicas, quién sabe.




El Himar no lo sé, pero en el caso del M777 parece que los enviaron *sin el sistema de resolución de tiro electrónico más moderno*. No es la misma precisión cuando apuntas "exacto" a cuando lo haces "más o menos".


----------



## eltonelero (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania califica de "inhumano" el ataque de Rusia a un edificio residencial en Odesa.*
> Alemania ha calificado este viernes de "inhumanos y cínicos" los ataques del ejército ruso contra un edificio de apartamentos civiles cerca de Odessa (Ucrania), en los que murieron al menos 18 personas, según los servicios de emergencia ucranianos.
> 
> "El Gobierno Federal condena el ataque con cohetes del ejército ruso (...) La parte rusa, que vuelve a hablar de daños colaterales, es inhumana y cínica", dijo el portavoz del Gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit.



y las agresiones y muertes por


INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.





rejon dijo:


> *CCOO avisa de que "es una temeridad" dejar "aparcada" la vía diplomática para resolver la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El secretario general de CCOO, Unai Sordo, avisó este viernes de que "es una temeridad" dejar "aparcada" la vía diplomática para resolver la guerra en Ucrania y apostar únicamente por el camino belicista, un planteamiento que, según explicó, es compatible con "decir que la invasión" por parte de Rusia *"no tiene ninguna justificación, tiene que ser condenada"* y "hay que pararle los pies a un régimen autocrático" como el de Putin.
> 
> Para Sordo, en la guerra en Ucrania "no solo se está dirimiendo" ese conflicto, sino una "reconfiguración" de los equilibrios internacionales, donde Europa "parece un sándwich", con *"unos incrementos enormes" de los precios y de la pobreza*. Además, alertó del riesgo de "desestabilización política" en Europa, "que no está haciendo más que empezar".
> ...



parece increible que los langosteros y pudremitas sean los unicos con algo de sentido común en este conflicto….aunque sea por oscuros partidismos ideológicos.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Pues ya lo tenemos y ya lo teníamos: Rusia es el enemigo, una "amenaza directa y significativa", y China es un "desafío sistémico" que utiliza "herramientas híbridas y cibernéticas maliciosas". A todo eso le sumamos los palabros "amenaza híbrida", que hacen referencia a diferentes regiones del mundo, en particular al norte de África (tal vez se trate de problemas humanitarios pero no importa). EEUU y la OTAN son los buenos, las jodidas hermanitas de la caridad, y no suponen ninguna amenaza.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué?, ¿qué viene después?
> 
> P.D: ayer o antes de ayer emitieron en TVE1 _Guerra mundial Z_.



¿Han observado que el mapa de los paises participantes en el photocall de Ken son los mismos que necesitan materias primas y que el resto del mundo ausente del sarao son precisamente quienes las producen? Bienvenidos al imperialismo victoniano 2.0


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



Pues usa un buscador de vuelos habitual


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

El problema ruso es que Ucrania se estaba acercando a occidente, no hay que olvidar que todo el percal este empieza porque Putin no quiere que se firme un acuerdo económico con la UE al que estuvieron muchísimo tiempo preparando y sólo faltaba la firma del presidente Ucraniano.

Rusia ve Ucrania como si fuera suya e intentó muchas cosas para que siguiese así, pero como nada le funcionó acabó atacando.

El tema para rusia es que cuando más tiempo esperase, mejor ejército tendría UCrania, más tratados podría firmar, etc Y por lo tanto más complicado de ganar sería.

Así que era un "ahora o nunca" y Putin decidió que "ahora".


----------



## Expected (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El problema ruso es que Ucrania se estaba acercando a occidente, no hay que olvidar que todo el percal este empieza porque Putin no quiere que se firme un acuerdo económico con la UE al que estuvieron muchísimo tiempo preparando y sólo faltaba la firma del presidente Ucraniano.
> 
> Rusia ve Ucrania como si fuera suya e intentó muchas cosas para que siguiese así, pero como nada le funcionó acabó atacando.
> 
> ...



Cuéntanos Rejón...que había en Azovstal....y si te sobra algo de tiempo....esos vídeos chulos del hijo de Biden...también nos interesan mucho.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Solía pensar que lo de Rusia "desmilitarizando la OTAN" era un meme.



Es puro ajedrez. USA tiene más de 10.000 tanques, Europa manda un 50% (exagerando) de su material, Rutzia que es la hipótesis de conflicto regresa a la edad de piedra y Europa sin despeinarse se rearma con material de última generación pagado con la energía regalada de una Rutzia hecha mierda.
A


J


E


D


R


E


Z

Lo captas?


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

> Roedr dijo:
> En una confrontación con Marruecos estoy completamente seguro de que perdemos. Por lo pronto, Marruecos tendría mayoría en el parlamento español. Todo el PSOE y la izquierda apoyarían a Marruecos, por la vía de los hechos, en su guerra contra España.



No. El PP se abstendrá. O dicho de otra forma, se pondrá de perfil fingiendo que no apoya algo que realmente apoya, con la intención de no perder más votos de gente de derechas, aunque ese gesto hipócrita cada vez les funciona menos.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Y respecto al futuro de Rusia, complicado. Todo dependerá de cómo acabe esta invasión , en qué términos. Pero enfrenta una temporada larga de aislamiento y los gasoductos a China para recuperar volumen de venta ni son rápidos de hacer, ni fáciles (la orografía no ayuda nada precisamente), ni baratos.

Rusia tiene muy fácil el caer como un rehén de China, vendiéndole a ellos hidrocarburos y comprándoles tecnología. Y China no regala nada, se aprovecha de todo y de todos el máximo que pueda. 

Exprimirán a Rusia como a un limón.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



Es lo que vengo diciendo. Donde las dan...


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cuéntanos Rejón...que había en Azovstal....y si te sobra algo de tiempo....esos vídeos chulos del hijo de Biden...también nos interesan mucho.



Eso te lo dejo a ti...peaso crack....


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. El PP se abstendrá. O dicho de otra forma, se pondrá de perfil fingiendo que no apoya algo que realmente apoya, con la intención de no perder más votos de gente de derechas, aunque ese gesto hipócrita cada vez les funciona menos.



Marruecos podría lanzar una ofensiva relámpago sobre Ceuta y Melilla, ocuparlas y esperar el resultado de los hechos consumados, al Estado del 18 de Julio solo le quedaría declarar la guerra a Marruecos y desembarcar en el continente para intentar recuperarlas, pero Marruecos posee las minas de fosfatos mas grandes del mundo, el amo yanqui jamas se pondrá en su contra, ¿que tiene España? muchos lameculos y algunos fans de los Tercios en Tik Tok...."Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirlo ya me estoy durmiendo..."


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

El caso de los nazis ucranianos del grupo SS Bears capturados en Azovstal está listo para ser enviado a los tribunales. Se enfrentan a la pena capital.

Así lo informó la agencia DAN, citando fuentes en las fuerzas del orden de la DPR.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Jul 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham se esta preparando para otro salto cuantico en el espacio - tiempo . 
El Gabor quiere que le acompane a otro viaje . Ha regresado del futuro ( fue con la contacto armenia del clapham porque el clapham aun se recupera de su ultimo salto a 1683) y le ha contado al clapham lo que viene ...
El clapham no entrara en detalles por un " no se que " de una pu^%$#a mariposa, pero os tiene dos noticias : una buena y una mala 
La buena es que no moriremos , sorry ...morireis achicharrados en un Holocausto nuclear ( al menos no antes del 21 de Mayo de 2027 ) la mala es que TODA la riqueza intangible y el dinero fiat del planeta se convertira en humo ....
El clapham esta horrorizado . El colapso del dinero fiat dividira al mundo en dos clases ...Morlocks y Elois ... 
Es broma . Una clase tendra activos tangibles ( metales , tierras , pisos , comida enlatada , antibioticos , ropa , obras de arte , herramientas , minas , fabricas , cialis , patentes ) la otra clase no tendra nada ( sus bits : ahorros en dinero fiat , bonos de deuda , acciones de empresas tecnologicas 
cryptos , etc desapareceran . ) Y que tiene que ver esto con Ucrania , clapham ? 
Bueno , el clapham sospecha que el objetivo de esta guerra no es militar , sino economico : EL GRAN RESEAT 
Si tomorrow hubiera un colapso economico , quien ganaria ? Elemental , Mr Watson : los duenos de los medios de produccion 
Y quienes son esos ? : Las empresas grandes . La OTAN es una tapadera . Es Alemania , estupido . 
Cuando termino la II Guerra Mundial muchos nazis se fueron a EE UU ( entre ellos Wernher Von Braun , el padre del programa lunar de la NASA )
Hubo tres rutas de escape ( ruta nordica con destino Suecia , ruta espanola , ruta italiana ) con ayuda de la Iglesia Catolica y la Cruz Roja 
El clapham no se extendera en esto porque es off topic pero ayuda a comprender el POR QUE de esta guerra . 
El clapham tiene una teoria : Alemania fue derrotada en la II Guerra Mundial , pero el nazismo sobrevivio a la derrota . Con el tiempo , los cientificos , politicos , empresarios alemanes que EE UU y UK ayudaron a escapar reconstruyeron el IV Reich ( en el exilio ) 
Luego , aprovechando que EE UU y la URSS se enfrentaban por la hegemonia del mundo ( en guerras proxies ) idearon un Plan : 
El IV Reich ( UE ) . La URSS colapso , gracias al alemanofilo Gorbachov y el IV Reich se expandio ...
Entonces llego el EURO . EE UU , de pronto , se dio cuenta . Habia creado un monstruo . 
Los alemanes estaban fuera de control . Habian traicionado a EE UU . El EURO y el Tratado de Maastricht significaban una amenaza . 
La tecnologia alemana + materias primas y energia barata de Rusia dominarian el mundo . 
Pero Alemania cometio un error : Reconocio la Independencia de Kosovo en febrero 2008 y acordo con Yushchenko_ ,_el presidente ucraniano la firma de un Acuerdo de Asociacion UE - Ucrania . Fue entonces que la luna de miel entre Rusia y el IV Reich termino 
Rusia quedo en shock , horrorizada . Y juro venganza ...EE UU vio un filon y zas ...
Azuzo a Saakashvili para que invadiera Osetia del Sur . Sabia que Rusia actuaria y Rusia se convertiria en contrapeso de Alemania 
La ocupacion de Osetia del Sur y Abjacia significo el regreso de Rusia a Europa ...como potencia emergente 
Fue entonces que Rusia se dio cuenta que era el momento de plantar cara al IV Reich y frenar el expansionismo aleman 
Rusia apoyo al UKIP porque UK fuera de la UE = Alemania mas debil 
No os parece sospechoso que Obama , el globalista haya amenazado a UK si dejaba la UE . Hummm . Los democratas son pro - Alemania 
Pero los republicanos no . Por eso echaron a Trump . Para Trump el peligro no es Rusia , es Alemania . 
Cuando UK se fue , Alemania rompio el pacto de no agresion con Rusia y fue a por Ucrania . 
Entonces EE UU y UK vieron la oportunidad de acabar con el IV Reich . Empujando a Alemania ( UE ) a un enfrentamiento contra Rusia 
EE UU y UK pondrian las armas hasta " el ultimo aleman " . TODOS GANAN , excepto la UE que va a la ruina ...
El dolar sube , la libra sube , la UE mas debil = mejor acuerdo comercial con UK . Rusia gana territorios , la OTAN se amplia a costa del peligro ruso , el euro baja . Pero el Plan tuvo un error .
No conto con la obstinacion de los alemanes , dispuestos a derrotar a Rusia cueste lo que cuente , aunque eso significase el colapso economico mundial 
Y en estas estamos . EE UU , Rusia y UK esperan que Alemania firme un Armisticio . 
Pero Alemania quiere la victoria . Si Alemania no se rinde , arrastrara a Europa ( y el mundo ) en su caida provocando un efecto domino 
Por eso Francia , UK y EE UU ya estan hablando de que Ucrania debe hacer concesiones territoriales y cual ha sido la respuesta de Alemania ? 
Por encima de mi cadaver . En resumen : O Alemania gana , O el caos 
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Rusia fábrica su propia munición, a precios irrisorios en comparación a las grandes empresas de armamento occidentales.
> 
> No creo que sea una medida que sirva para evaluar nada, como tampoco lo es el PIB en términos económicos.






Egam dijo:


> Rusia fábrica su propia munición, a precios irrisorios en comparación a las grandes empresas de armamento occidentales.
> 
> No creo que sea una medida que sirva para evaluar nada, como tampoco lo es el PIB en términos económicos.



Que fabrique a precios mas baratos se imagina.
Lo q intento averiguar es cuanto se ha de gastar occidente en munición, a precios de occidente , cada mes para poder tener la misma capacidad de fuego que Rusia ( si es q consiguieran la misma cantidad de cañones, obuses, etc )

Probablemente serían entre 4000 y 8000 millones de euros mensuales en munición .

A eso añadir reponer las armas inutilizadas cada mes.

A eso añadir al menos una inversión inicial fortísima para alcanzar una cantidad similar de piezas de artillería.

A eso añadir la formación de nuevos artilleros para las nuevas piezas y tb para reponer cada mes por las bajas.

Y además.seguir pagando los 5000 a 7000 millones para pagar los funcionarios.

Todo esto podrian ser 40.000 millones de euros mensuales para estar al nivel de Rusia, en equipo y mano de obra.

Occidente no está dispuesta a pagar eso ...si al final toda la mierda que sueltan de la libertad y valores occidentales es pura mierda. Solo están a ver si venden el grano para reembolsar las armas enviadas.

Si no hay posibilidad de cobrarlas y si no hay( bueno quizá haya una remota ) posibilidad de ganar la guerra se les va a ver el plumero. No van a querer perder mas dinero y Ucrania y su gente en realidad les importada menos q nada. Los van a dejar tirados y pisoteados.

El mundo va a ver que significan las promesas de los anglos.

PD : a ver si alguien se anima a calcular numero de proyectiles diarios y se saca mejor la cifra.


----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Jul 2022)

* El BCE augura una recesión en 2023 si Rusia decide cortar el gas a
Europa en otoño
* Sánchez pide a los españoles que se preparen para cualquier
escenario
* China ha movilizado a 140.000 soldados y 900 barcos frente a las
costas de Taiwan.
* Rusia ve la declaración de la OTAN como una confrontación
directa.
* El ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia deteriorará gravemente la
situación militar en el mar Báltico.
* Ucrania recibirá: 600 tanques y 500 sistemas de artillería.
* Ataque con misiles rusos en la región de Odessa: el número de
muertos aumenta a 17.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Hace miles de años que fuimos avisados... recordemos: 'De cualquier árbol del jardín puedes comer, más del árbol de la *ciencia del bien y del mal* no comerás, por que el día que comieres de él, morirás sin remedio.'

... y todos sabemos que comimos y seguimos comiendo a boca llena de él. Y algunos esperan castigo venido del Cielo sobre nosotros, cuando éste viene implícito en las consecuencias de nuestra acción primera. Seremos nosotros quienes nos castiguemos a nosotros mismos y nos destruyamos.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)

Otra hazaña de la "organización defensiva"


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Rusia está trabajando en un paquete de contramedidas si no se resuelve el problema del tránsito a Kaliningrado - Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Grushko


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Jul 2022)

Hostias, vaya zasca de jilo 




El canadiense ese era el que se infiltraba por las noches entre las tropas rusas y se montaba unas películas que no veas. 

Estoy profundamente sorprendido de que sea un fulero.


----------



## NPI (1 Jul 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


>



El vídeo completo sin subtítulos al español


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según Erdogan, Suecia ya ha extraditado a Turquía a varios kurdos vinculados al PKK que vivían en Suecia. Suecia aún no ha confirmado oficialmente este hecho.
> Turquía exige a Suecia y Finlandia la extradición de 73 personas condenadas en Turquía por sus vínculos con el PKK y la organización Gulen. Si Erdogan no exagera, tenemos una situación de facto en la que los "estados democráticos" extraditan a su pueblo a un "estado autocrático", con Estados Unidos posicionando el conflicto actual como una "batalla entre democracia y autocracia". Resulta ser una batalla extraña.
> 
> 
> ...



Parafraseando a Groucho Marx: Estos son mis principios, si no les gustan tengo otros.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Leo que Noruega, con un PIB ligeramente superior al de Sri Lanka, y menor que el de Portugal, dice que va a enviar 1000 millones de euros en ayuda, a Ucrania.
Lo cuál dudo que sea cierto, porque es un 2% de su PIB.

Por cierto, que el PIB de Ucrania es (o era), 200.000 millones de euros mayor que el de Noruega...

Os la meten doblada con las noticias en Europa


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Gracias al hijoPutin Ucrania ha hecho la transición militar a armamento OTAN, que va a pasar a estar más militarizada que nunca.

Todo formaba parte del plan.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Han observado que el mapa de los paises participantes en el photocall de Ken son los mismos que necesitan materias primas y que el resto del mundo ausente del sarao son precisamente quienes las producen? Bienvenidos al imperialismo victoniano 2.0




Por ejemplo, África.


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Leo que Noruega, con un PIB ligeramente superior al de Sri Lanka, y menor que el de Portugal, dice que va a enviar 1000 millones de euros en ayuda, a Ucrania.
> Lo cuál dudo que sea cierto, porque es un 2% de su PIB.
> 
> Por cierto, que el PIB de Ucrania es (o era), 200.000 millones de euros mayor que el de Noruega...
> ...



No se donde has sacado los datos pero me sale que el PIB de Sri Lanka es una puta basura de 80mi millones y Noruega casi 500mil









Country comparison Norway vs Sri Lanka 2022


Country comparison, you can compare any two countries and see the data side by side. Here you have the comparison of Norway vs Sri Lanka




countryeconomy.com


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No se donde has sacado los datos pero me sale que el PIB de Sri Lanka es una puta basura de 80mi millones y Noruega casi 500mil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque no estás mirando el dato real, el PIB PPA o PPP en inglés.
Ese otro PIB es una basura irreal, para que los tolais comparen peras con manzanas.

Que a estas alturas no sepáis este básico de la Economía, es preocupante.
Luego os quejáis de que está Sanchez y tal en el gobierno.
Los gobiernos son un reflejo de sus ciudadanos.

A ver quien te parece ahora una basura


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Parece que los ucranianos intentan atacar el Puente de Kerch, que une Crimea con Rusia. (Puente de Crimea). La fuente es pro rusa.

Hay columnas de humo intenso en el puente.

https://novynarnia.com/2022/07/01/ok...yat-terminovi/


----------



## dabuti (1 Jul 2022)

Daniela Ortiz pide salir del Reina Sofía: “La OTAN se ha querido apropiar del 'Guernica' y son unos asesinos”


La artista peruana escribe a la dirección del museo para no formar parte de la colección permanente del centro y pide “protección política” ante la manipulación de los símbolos artísticos




www.eldiario.es


----------



## NPI (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Disfrutando de lo sancionado


----------



## clapham5 (1 Jul 2022)

No es por hundiros la moral , pero Espana es un 50 % mas pobre que hace 27 anos
El PIB de Espana ( en 1994 ) fue de 1 325 millones de onzas de oro ( traducido en papeles de colores : 530 mil millones de $ )
El PIB de Espana ( en 2021 ) fue de 648 millones de onzas de oro ( traducido en papeles de colores : 1.2 trillones de $ )
El PIB de Espana ( en 2037 ) sera de ____________


----------



## Pinovski (1 Jul 2022)

[ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA] ¿Cual ha sido la mayor HUMILLACIÓN que ha sufrido RUSIA desde el inicio de la GUERRA? (ACTUALIZADA 01/07)


Actualizado incluyendo serpientes




www.burbuja.info





NUEVA. SE INCLUYE RETIRADA DE SERPIENTES...







ACTUALIZADO, así quedó la anterior


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*La comunidad internacional en general no apoya ningún intento de dividir el territorio soberano de Ucrania, dijo el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de los EE. UU., Ned Price, sobre el reconocimiento de Siria de las cuasi-repúblicas de "RPL" y "RPD"*

"La decisión de Siria de reconocer tal llamadas 'repúblicas populares' es indicativa del aislamiento general del régimen del presidente sirio Bashar al-Assad y del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin", dijo Price.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Según Erdogan, Suecia ya ha extraditado a Turquía a varios kurdos relacionados con el PKK y que residían en Suecia. Suecia aún no ha confirmado oficialmente este hecho.

Turquía exige que Suecia y Finlandia extraditen a 73 personas que serán condenadas en Turquía por vínculos con el PKK y la organización de Gülen. Si Erdogan no exagera entonces de facto tenemos una situación en la que los "estados democráticos" entregan a sus residentes para que sean castigados por un "estado autocrático", mientras que Estados Unidos declara el conflicto actual como una "batalla de la democracia contra la autocracia". Es una lucha un tanto extraña.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania presenta la memoria contra las acusaciones de Rusia por genocidio ante la Corte Internacional.*
Ucrania presentó este viernes su memoria en el caso por las *alegaciones de genocidio *por parte de Rusia ante la Corte Internacional de Justicia (CIJ), el principal órgano judicial de las Naciones Unidas.

En ella, Ucrania argumentó que Rusia se escudó en la "ofensiva mentira" de que Kiev ha cometido un *genocidio contra su propio pueblo en el Donbás* para violar la soberanía ucraniana con el reconocimiento de las repúblicas separatistas prorrusas de Donetsk y Lugansk y para desatar una "brutal ola de agresión" con la invasión del pasado 24 de febrero.

Con la memoria, Ucrania exige formalmente que Moscú *rinda cuentas por la guerra* y proporcione reparaciones por el daño causado, afirmó el Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano en un comunicado.

El documento detalla que desde 2014 la Federación Rusa ha difundido una* "narrativa falsa"* según la cual Ucrania comete un genocidio, con lo que ha "retorcido" la Convención contra el Genocidio de la ONU de 1948 para justificar la comisión de "horrores" contra Kiev.


----------



## coscorron (1 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Las minas del rey Salomón...



Para esos países encontrar riquezas acaba siendo una pesadilla siempre ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

❗ Stuación en Severodonetsk-Lysichansk
a las 20.30 horas del 1 de julio de 2022

La situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk y sus suburbios se está deteriorando. El cerco se está reduciendo.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y el NM de la LPR continúan la ofensiva desde Privolye, ocuparon Shipilovka y accedieron a las afueras de Novodruzhesk.

Aparentemente el último camino a Lisichansk desde Belogorovka fue cerrado en el área de Shipilovka. Todavía no existe un control estricto de todo el territorio por lo que las unidades rodeadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún pueden intentar abandonar la ciudad por la noche en pequeños grupos.

▪ En el sur de Lisichansk se liberó una planta de gelatina y el pueblo de la mina Matrosov. Las tropas aliadas se acercaron al edificio de varios pisos desde el oeste. Hay combates.

Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los mercenarios extranjeros que no tuvieron tiempo de retirarse de la ciudad deberán elegir entre el cautiverio y la destrucción en los próximos días.

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Lysichansk #Lugansk #Rusia #Severodonetsk #Seversk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Depósitos de munición rusos volados por los ucranianos en los territorios ocupados o en la propia Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham se esta preparando para otro salto cuantico en el espacio - tiempo .
> El Gabor quiere que le acompane a otro viaje . Ha regresado del futuro ( fue con la contacto armenia del clapham porque el clapham aun se recupera de su ultimo salto a 1683) y le ha contado al clapham lo que viene ...
> El clapham no entrara en detalles por un " no se que " de una pu^%$#a mariposa, pero os tiene dos noticias : una buena y una mala
> La buena es que no moriremos , sorry ...morireis achicharrados en un Holocausto nuclear ( al menos no antes del 21 de Mayo de 2027 ) la mala es que TODA la riqueza intangible y el dinero fiat del planeta se convertira en humo ....
> ...



Yo creo que simplemente Scholz es un retrasado mental. Es un abogaducho de tercera con estudios de mierda en una universidad de quinta y además evangélico. Su padre fue un nazi de bajo nivel y es un anciano, un alemán de 64 años ya tiene severos problemas cognitivos porque son muy borrachos, mucho más de lo que suele pensar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Otro funeral masivo de soldados ucranianos tuvo lugar en Dnepropetrovsk. Esta vez fueron enterradas 13 personas todas ellas fallecieron a finales de junio.

Según representantes de los medios de comunicación occidentales, los funerales masivos del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Dnepropetrovsk se han convertido en algo habitual.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Porque no estás mirando el dato real, el PIB PPA o PPP en inglés.
> Ese otro PIB es una basura irreal, para que los tolais comparen peras con manzanas.
> 
> Que a estas alturas no sepáis este básico de la Economía, es preocupante.
> ...



No veo q sea menor q el de Portugal .


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Ojo que hay rumores de que la economía de Usa no perdió un 1% en el segundo trimestre…sino un 2,1!!!!

Jojojo esperemos la confirmación en próximos días…


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*La UE importa más gas de EE. UU. que de Rusia por primera vez en la historia.*

Según Fatih Birol, director ejecutivo de la Agencia Internacional de Energía, la Unión Europea importó más gas natural licuado de Estados Unidos que gas natural por tubería de Rusia en junio. "La caída en la oferta rusa exige esfuerzos para reducir la demanda de la UE para prepararse para un invierno duro", escribió en Twitter.

The Kyiv Independent.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Cómo EEUU "secuestró" la OTAN, según China


En la última década en la que la OTAN no había actualizado su libro de jugadas estratégicas, China se ha desarrollado a un ritmo vertiginoso, tirando por todo el mundo de una...




www.elmundo.es





Pekín señala a la OTAN como responsable de la guerra de Ucrania y afirma que Europa se ha convertido en un "vasallo" al servicio de los intereses de EEUU.


----------



## Nico (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Leo que Noruega, con un PIB ligeramente superior al de Sri Lanka, y menor que el de Portugal, dice que va a enviar 1000 millones de euros en ayuda, a Ucrania.
> Lo cuál dudo que sea cierto, porque es un 2% de su PIB.




Noruega tiene *el mayor fondo soberano del mundo* (cientos de miles de millones de dólares). ¿Te olvidas la pasta que hicieron con el petróleo del Mar del Norte?

Pues bien, a diferencia de España en su momento, que la gastó en hijosdalgos, los noruegos la han ahorrado centavo a centavo... y tienen un montón de pasta !!


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Cuanta crueldad en la UE de mafiosos:









La bandera de la UE entra en el Parlamento de Ucrania entre aplausos de los diputados - ELMUNDOTV


Es una imagen llena de simbolismo y que ha cerrado el discurso de Ursula Von der Leyen. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea ha intervenido por videoconferencia ante el Parlamento de Ucrania y ha señalado que "hay un largo camino por delante" para que el país entre en la Unión Europea y ha...




videos.elmundo.es





Les dan esperanzas de que aun tienen un futuro como nación.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Pedro Sánchez diciendo que en 8 años se aumentará hasta el 2% el presupuesto en Defensa. 

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Unidas Podemos por haber lograLOL.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



El Corte Inglés cerró el mes de junio dos centros comerciales y otro más en agosto, mejor que se preocupen de no desaparecer. 
Y una cosa más estos eran los que se dedicaban a fabricar y vender ropa para los amigos de las "democracias liberales" ISIS en Siria.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Piensa tu porque los paises del este europeo piden mas armas y mas OTAN, que es muy facil hablar desde la otra punta de Europa.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Guerra Rusia Ucrania | Rusia toca a las puertas de Lisichansk, ataca Odesa y acusa a la OTAN de confrontación


Tan solo un día después del cierre de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, donde el apoyo a Ucrania y la fuerza de la alianza frente a Rusia fueron las bases, Moscú ha bombardeado la ciudad de Odesa y mantiene asediada Lisichansk




www.elconfidencial.com





"La mayoría de las localidades de las afueras de Lisichansk se encuentra bajo el control de las tropas aliadas de *la república popular de Lugansk* (RPL) y Rusia", ha asegurado en Telegram el representante en Rusia de la autoproclamada república, Rodión Miroshnik. El prorruso indicó que* la ofensiva sobre Lishichansk* y *el avance dentro de la ciudad se llevan a cabo "desde cuatro direcciones"*.

Más bolsas de ucros desnazificadas.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

El BCE augura una recesión en 2023 si Rusia decide cortar el gas a Europa en otoño


El director de Economía de la institución, el español Óscar Arce, perfila «un escenario casi apocalíptico pero cuya probabilidad, lamentablemente, no es despreciable» y apunta a que la inflación se mantendría en los históricos niveles actuales casi hasta 2024



www.abc.es













¿Amenaza autocumplida? Para la Fed de Atlanta, la recesión en EEUU ya es una realidad


La Fed de Atlanta, con su modelo de PIB en tiempo real, anticipa que la economía de EEUU terminó junio con una caída del 1% interanual. Esta previsión hundiría al país en recesión técnica, que se produce cuando el PIB registra dos trimestres consecutivos de caídas. Hace tres días, el organismo...



www.eleconomista.es





*¿Amenaza autocumplida? Para la Fed de Atlanta, la recesión en EEUU ya es una realidad.*

Inflación de dos cifras y recesión hasta 2024. Cómo estamos jodiendo a Rusia!


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)

¿Que esperan para cargarse al cerdo Zopenski? se ha convertido en el símbolo de esa mierda llamada Ucrania, si lo hiciesen desaparecer la cúpula banderistana entraria en colapso.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

La pura realidad:  

-Buenas Luka, qué tal qué tal.

-Hola señor Putin.


-Mira una cosa, que me voy a anexionar tu país.


-Pero si yo soy super fiel, soy su mejor amigo.


-Por eso sé que no te vas a negar. Dicho queda entonces, Bielorrusia pasa a ser un Oblast ruso y bueno... tenemos un asilo para ti precioso, con vistas a la tundra siberiana.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Lo que me sorprende en esta guerra es ver los tanques aislados. Es una filosofía casi de soporte a la infantería en vez la guerra mecanizada clásica.


----------



## El_Suave (1 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Han observado que el mapa de los paises participantes en el photocall de Ken son los mismos que necesitan materias primas y que el resto del mundo ausente del sarao son precisamente quienes las producen? Bienvenidos al imperialismo victoniano 2.0



Bienvenidos al imperialismo de siempre, que nunca dejó de ser.

Por cierto China también necesita esas materias primas, y aquí empieza el problema para Occidente, ha aparecido un competidor que a lo mejor está ofreciendo condiciones más ventajosas a esos productores, hasta ahora obligados a tragar con las condiciones que a Occidente le da la gana imponer, y eso Occidente no lo puede soportar.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Buenas noticias para Hispanistán:









El Ibex está un 70% más endeudado que Europa ante la subida de tipos


Europa ha aprendido la lección de crisis pasadas y sabe que mantener una deuda elevada en tiempos convulsos puede provocar una hecatombe. La misma regla han aplicado los valores dentro del Ibex 35, en su conjunto, que ante la subida de los tipos de interés a ambos lados del Atlántico y con las...



www.eleconomista.es





No obstante, las compañías españolas vuelven a demostrar que no están tan bien preparadas como sus pares en cuanto a endeudamiento. El conjunto de los valores dentro del Stoxx Europe 600 parten de una *ratio de 1,4 veces en el año de la recuperación tras la pandemia* -2021- y para 2022 bajará hasta el 1,2. Es decir, que el mercado descuenta que el Ibex 35 estará un 70% más endeudado que la media de Europa, lo que puede jugar en contra de las compañías españolas.

Ah, pues no.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Faltan las estrellas de la muerte. Reflejar en un papel lo que se quiere no es que se esté construyendo... No tienen un duro para eso.


----------



## torque_200bc (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que fabrique a precios mas baratos se imagina.
> Lo q intento averiguar es cuanto se ha de gastar occidente en munición, a precios de occidente , cada mes para poder tener la misma capacidad de fuego que Rusia ( si es q consiguieran la misma cantidad de cañones, obuses, etc )
> 
> Probablemente serían entre 4000 y 8000 millones de euros mensuales en munición .
> ...



Yo personalmente jamás imaginé que a los rusos les iban a quedar misiles a estas alturas.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

El Nord Stream parará 11 días en julio por mantenimiento y Alemania sospecha que Rusia podría cerrarlo para siempre


El Nord Stream quedará inoperativo durante 11 días en julio. La operadora del gasoducto ha informado de que los dos canales que transportan gas ruso a Alemania por debajo del mar Báltico se pararán durante ese tiempo para efectuar reparaciones rutinarias. Sin embargo, el Gobierno alemán teme que...



www.eleconomista.es





El Nord Stream quedará inoperativo durante 11 días en julio. La operadora del gasoducto ha informado de que los dos canales que transportan gas ruso a Alemania por debajo del mar Báltico se pararán durante ese tiempo para efectuar reparaciones rutinarias. Sin embargo, *el Gobierno alemán teme que la revisión derive en un bloqueo permanente.*


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que fabrique a precios mas baratos se imagina.
> Lo q intento averiguar es cuanto se ha de gastar occidente en munición, a precios de occidente , cada mes para poder tener la misma capacidad de fuego que Rusia ( si es q consiguieran la misma cantidad de cañones, obuses, etc )
> 
> Probablemente serían entre 4000 y 8000 millones de euros mensuales en munición .
> ...



Si quieres leer, elucubrar, y analizar tu mismo, te recomiendo este artículo, por ejemplo.
Es del mes de enero de este año (ex-ante Operación Militar Especial), pero ya analiza mucho de lo que venía siendo la guerra en Ucrania desde 2014.








La artillería rusa -


La importancia de la artillería rusa, siguiendo los análisis de sus militares, no dejará de crecer en el futuro, pasando a ser el arma preponderante




www.revistaejercitos.com





Así en plan rápido:
Un BTG tiene nominalmente 18 piezas de artillería.
Hay unos 100 BTG sobre el terreno.
Lo normal es que de promedio cada unidad de artillería efectúe 3 o 4 acciones al día. Cada acción de disparo pueden ser unos cinco pepinos.

Por tanto, sin tener en cuenta las fuerzas de artillería especiales y misiles como tal (los de los Kalibr y los Iskander), más lo que haga la aviación, más lo que aporte la marina, más el uso como artillería de los carros de combate:
18 piezas x 100 BTG x 4 actuaciones x 5 disparos= 36.000 pepinos cada día

El calibre equivalente occidental, el 155 mm Otan, el "pepino tonto" tiene un coste de unos 3.000 $ cada uno.
Si el "pepino" va con carrera universitaria (alcance extendido, GPS incluso....) puede llegar a los 100.000 $/ud.
Pon que entre munición básica y mejorada, salga de promedio a 5.000 $/ud.

Solo para igualar el potencial artillero de los BTGs, occidente se debería estar gastando unos 5.400.000.000 $ al mes en munición artillera.
Luego hay que poner balas para los soldados, granadas de mano, granadas propulsadas, munición de morteros, munición para tanques y cañones de pequeño calibre, cohetes y algún que otro misil gordo.....
Pongamos que todo eso, fungibles meramente, cueste otros 5,5 kM $

11.000.000.000 solo en fungibles, al mes.

Dotación de nuevos equipos, costes humanos (formación y reposición de efectivos....)

Sí, perfectamente nos podríamos ir a unos 40.000.000.000 $ al mes "para empatar la guerra contra Rusia".


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Buenas noticias para Hispanistán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si es que el BCE lleva 14 años comprando deuda de la empresas españolas como si no hubiera un mañana....
No las han dejado caer y ahora tenemos 1000 grandes empresas zombies.

La hostia va a dejar pequeña a la del Krakatoa y si deciden seguir comprando deuda.... Pues ya podéis convertir los papelitos de colores en cosas de verdad porque la inflación va a ser peor que la de Zimbabue.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Parece que los ucranianos intentan atacar el Puente de Kerch, que une Crimea con Rusia. (Puente de Crimea). La fuente es pro rusa.
> 
> Hay columnas de humo intenso en el puente.
> 
> https://novynarnia.com/2022/07/01/ok...yat-terminovi/



jajajajajaja que manera de hacer el ridículo, la fuente es pro rusa dice el maizón...y ta en ukro


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Pero si es que el BCE lleva 14 años comprando deuda de la empresas españolas como si no hubiera un mañana....
> No las han dejado caer y ahora tenemos 10.000 grandes empresas zombies.



Ojo que Francia está peor. La economía entera de la UE es zombi. Nuestra chulería para con los rusos nos va convertir en momias.
No hará falta que los rusos invadan occidente.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajajaja que manera de hacer el ridículo, la fuente es pro rusa dice el maizón...y ta en ukro



Jodete chusquero de mierda.........


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo que Francia está peor. La economía entera de la UE es zombie. Nuestra chulería para con los rusos nos va convertir en momias.
> No hará falta que los rusos invadan occidente.



Y con el sistema económico occidental cogido por los pelos...

Lo que vengo yo diciendo: El PedoBiden, El Blinker, La Von Der Brujen y todos los del "G7" al final van a ser agentes de Putin...Porque nos llevan a la destrucción de occidente.


----------



## arriondas (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



En algunas librerías de Asturias aún están las guías de Moscú y Piter. Pero claro, no son el ECI. Tampoco he visto la biografía de Zelendi...


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



No fastidies. Menuda sociedad de subnormales, joder.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

*Von der Leyen dice que la UE acompañará a Ucrania hasta que "cruce la puerta" de la UE pero insiste en reformas.*

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha celebrado este viernes ante el Parlamento ucraniano que el país tenga ya una "clara perspectiva europea" y proclamado que la Unión Europea le acompañará hasta que "cruce la puerta" de ingreso, si bien ha advertido de que para culminar ese recorrido Kiev tiene aún por delante importantes reformas que asumir y reconstruir el país.

*"Hay un largo camino por delante pero Europa estará a vuestro lado en cada paso de la ruta, sea lo largo que sea, desde los días oscuros de guerra hasta el momento en que crucéis la puerta que os traiga a nuestra UE"*, ha celebrado Von der Leyen en una intervención telemática durante la sesión plenaria del Parlamento ucraniano (Rada Suprema).

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...701102509.html


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Armas capturadas en la refinería de petróleo en Lisichansk.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Al mismo tiempo, Marchenko confía en que la ofensiva ucraniana en dirección sur comenzará antes de septiembre.



Es logico suponer que los ukros estan entrenando mas tropas de las que usan, en septiembre tendran unos cuerpos de ejercito extra, listos para el combate, *ya era hora que los otanicos lancen una ofensiva de verdad, llegaran al rio o perderan Nikolaiev, en la contraofensiva rusa ???.*

PD- Tanto material y dinero recibido, es de ley que demuestre que puede lanzar una ofensiva en condiciones, Mariscal Zelensky Bonaparte.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según Erdogan, Suecia ya ha extraditado a Turquía a varios kurdos relacionados con el PKK y que residían en Suecia. Suecia aún no ha confirmado oficialmente este hecho.
> 
> Turquía exige que Suecia y Finlandia extraditen a 73 personas que serán condenadas en Turquía por vínculos con el PKK y la organización de Gülen. Si Erdogan no exagera entonces de facto tenemos una situación en la que los "estados democráticos" entregan a sus residentes para que sean castigados por un "estado autocrático", mientras que Estados Unidos declara el conflicto actual como una "batalla de la democracia contra la autocracia". Es una lucha un tanto extraña.



Si esperamos encontrar alguna coherencia lógica o de cualquier otro tipo a las acciones de "occidente" después de todo lo visto en los últimos dos años, vamos listos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cómo EEUU "secuestró" la OTAN, según China
> 
> 
> En la última década en la que la OTAN no había actualizado su libro de jugadas estratégicas, China se ha desarrollado a un ritmo vertiginoso, tirando por todo el mundo de una...
> ...



La verdad es la verdad, dígala quien la diga.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Nunca has escuchado el dicho japonés *"Es mejor ser un guerrero en un jardín que un jardinero en una guerra"*?

Siempre hay que estar lo mejor preparado posible y preparado para lo peor, y si luego te encuentras un ejército de Pancho Villa, pues mejor.


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es logico suponer que los ukros estan entrenando mas tropas de las que usan, en septiembre tendran unos cuerpos de ejercito extra, listos para el combate, *ya era hora que los otanicos lancen una ofensiva de verdad, llegaran al rio o perderan Nikolaiev, en la contraofensiva rusa ???.*
> 
> PD- Tanto material y dinero recibido, es de ley que demuestre que puede lanzar una ofensiva en condiciones, Mariscal Zelensky Bonaparte.



¿Y cómo van a suplir la falta de misiles, aviones y gasoil?


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Jul 2022)

Sobre el ataque de la agrupación Centro, los resultados de su ofensiva son claramente visibles.
Hay una limpieza de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk ha sido liberado. Como dije antes, este es de hecho un éxito muy significativo, especialmente porque las batallas se están llevando a cabo en un teatro muy difícil para el atacante. Honor y alabanza a los luchadores del General Lapin y los Gansos Salvajes de Wagner. En el norte de la RPD (Frente Izyum), continúa un intercambio activo de ataques de artillería, incursiones de grupos de fuerzas especiales en los bosques y operaciones ofensivas tácticas.

Nuestro fuego es mucho más fuerte, lo que se hace notar. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los bosques y poblaciones en el norte de la RPD son muy significativas. Muchos militares ucranianos ya no pueden soportar el fuego de artillería, abandonan sus posiciones o se rinden. Por supuesto, esto está lejos de ser una victoria y la columna vertebral del grupo ucraniano aún no se ha roto. Su artillería es bastante precisa, aparentemente, la escasez de proyectiles y combustible aún no se percibe. Pero en cualquier caso, los fuertes ataques diarios se hacen sentir y la pérdida de personal en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania muy pronto afectará el estado general de las cosas en el frente.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y con el sistema económico occidental cogido por los pelos...
> 
> Lo que vengo yo diciendo: El PedoBiden, El Blinker, La Von Der Brujen y todos los del "G7" al final van a ser agentes de Putin...Porque nos llevan a la destrucción de occidente.



Cuando comparas la cumbre del G7 con la de los Brics en San Petersburgo parecía que el G7 era un club de degenerados endogamos borrachos quedando para unas bacanales mientras que la de los Brics parecía más bien de gente adulta, preparada, responsable y seria.
Así están las cosas en la geopolítica del siglo XXI. Y lo siento de verdad por el populacho occidental porque lo va a pasar muy mal.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Y cómo van a suplir la falta de misiles, aviones y gasoil?



Se supone que para la ofensiva tendran todo el material necesario !!!.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Noruega tiene *el mayor fondo soberano del mundo* (cientos de miles de millones de dólares). ¿Te olvidas la pasta que hicieron con el petróleo del Mar del Norte?
> 
> Pues bien, a diferencia de España en su momento, que la gastó en hijosdalgos, los noruegos la han ahorrado centavo a centavo... y tienen un montón de pasta !!



Creo que superaron el "trillón" hace unos años. Eso son $200k por noruego. Es para quitarse el sombrero, que alguien sea capaz de planificar de esa manera en lugar de tirar el dinero en electoralismo es un gran logro. Me imagino a un político español teniendo a su alcance no ya ese dinero, solo la quinta parte, y la de ideas peregrinas que se le ocurririan para derrochar un dinero que "no es de nadie".


----------



## niraj (1 Jul 2022)

El proyecto de ley 7484 de la autoría de los diputados del "Servidor del pueblo" propone no solo *prohibir la salida al extranjero de hombres de 18 a 60 años*, sino también *permitir que los diputados de la Rada Suprema del sexo masculino salgan de Ucrania.*

Es una coincidencia increíble, ¿no?

@OpenUkraine


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando comparas la cumbre del G7 con la de los Brics en San Petersburgo parecía que el G7 era un club de degenerados endogamos borrachos quedando para unas bacanales mientras que la de los Brics parecía más bien de gente adulta, preparada, responsable y seria.
> Así están las cosas en la geopolítica del siglo XXI. Y lo siento de verdad por el populacho occidental porque lo va a pasar muy mal.



Es que ahora mismo a Europa irónicamente la salvan, en una comparativa, Maricron y Johnson, que intelectualmente son dioses comparados con el resto. Hemos ido degenerando desde los partidos al electorado y ahora cualquier cosa es posible.

Y los paises del Este son especialmente lamentables, en varios hay directamente estadounidenses en los más altos cargos (y no pocos descenderán de nazis, porque del hijo de un emigrado a finales de los 40 hay que sospechar).


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

El Primer Ministro de Noruega ha declarado que su país dará a Ucrania 1.000 millones de euros de ayuda hasta finales de 2022.

"He venido a Kiev a prometer mi apoyo al pueblo de Ucrania. Noruega transferirá 1.000 millones de euros a finales de este año o principios de 2023 para la población".


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Os habéis enterado de la noticia del oro en Uganda? Uganda anunció que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas de oro - Diario Panorama
> 
> Se cree que podrían convertirse en más de 300.000 toneladas de oro refinado. Eso es más que todo el oro que está en circulación en estos momentos. Claro que dependerá de la capacidad para extraerlo y su timing, pero apunta a una constante devaluación del preciado metal hasta unos 800$/onza.
> 
> Me parece muy significativo, que justo en estos tiempos que parece que se vaya a imponer el soporte del oro para las divisas de los países 'subversivos', encuentren en África tal filón. Y de paso comento que hace años leí que el Imperio Británico había condenado al total olvido un gigantesco filón hallado en un lugar sin definir de África, precisamente para evitar la devaluación del que ya poseían. Nunca supe si aquello era solo una leyenda, pero ahora me da la impresión que bien podría ser cierta, y que la sacan a la luz para evitar el ascenso de Rusia y China.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jul 2022)

Vaya, vaya, vaya…han visto que los misiles nucleares rusos siguen activados…huelo un poco de miedo…es del día 27…


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marruecos podría lanzar una ofensiva relámpago sobre Ceuta y Melilla, ocuparlas y esperar el resultado de los hechos consumados, al Estado del 18 de Julio solo le quedaría declarar la guerra a Marruecos y desembarcar en el continente para intentar recuperarlas,



Ceuta es casi imposible que la ocupen y ademas se puede proteger con artilleria desde la peninsula, si ocupan Melilla, el plan estudiado por el ejercito español, es no intentar recuperarla en un primer momento, desembarcar en Marruecos, lanzar paracaidistas y ocupar una ciudad marroqui, eso se llama *Plan Ballesta.*


----------



## Adriano II (1 Jul 2022)

Alemania disfrutando de lo sancionado a 2 carrillos (fijarse en la pendiente de la curva) Mwh en Alemania a 300 € :



Y eso que todavía no ha empezado el "manteninimiento" en Nord Stream ...

Vale ahora si que me estoy acojonando de verdad, Europa se va a tomar por culo pero bien a tomar por culo ...


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El proyecto de ley 7484 de la autoría de los diputados del "Servidor del pueblo" propone no solo *prohibir la salida al extranjero de hombres de 18 a 60 años*, sino también *permitir que los diputados de la Rada Suprema del sexo masculino salgan de Ucrania.*
> 
> Es una coincidencia increíble, ¿no?
> 
> @OpenUkraine



Lo prohiben con cierto retraso , pero seguramente han estado saliendo ya los que tienen buenos enchufes; ya dejar huir a los diputados es obsceno. En Ucrania están luchando los pobres nada más, bajo coacción, para unos señores que lo poseen todo, incluida la tierra, al más puro estilo feudal.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que ahora mismo a Europa irónicamente la salvan, en una comparativa, Maricron y Johnson, que intelectualmente son dioses comparados con el resto. Hemos ido degenerando desde los partidos al electorado y ahora cualquier cosa es posible.
> 
> Y los paises del Este son especialmente lamentables, en varios hay directamente estadounidenses en los más altos cargos (y no pocos descenderán de nazis, porque del hijo de un emigrado a finales de los 40 hay que sospechar).



Maricron y Johnson no salvan nada. Además UK ni está en la UE. Sólo le preocupan los Pubs de su isla y la City.
Si esos tienen que salvarnos de algo estamos rematadamente jodidos. Y bienvenidos a 1984 en la Rebelión en la granja.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ceuta es casi imposible que la ocupen y ademas se puede proteger con artilleria desde la peninsula, si ocupan Melilla, el plan estudiado por el ejercito español, es no intentar recuperarla en un primer momento, desembarcar en Marruecos, lanzar paracaidistas y ocupar una ciudad marroqui, eso se llama *Plan Ballesta.*



Una cosa que nunca he entendido es que España no tenga una densa artillería en toda la provincia de Cádiz. Desde ahí con los mejores equipos incluyendo cohetes, puedes arrasar cada día todo el N de Marruecos. Y si en Alborán pones un gran VLS como si fuera un barco, tienes ahí un punto para atacar el entorno de Melilla. 

Pero tenemos poquísima artillería. En un futuro no tan lejano habrá cañones electromagnéticos con alcances por encima de 100 y 200Km. En eso teníamos que estar invirtiendo porque tenemos un único enemigo potencial.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete chusquero de mierda.........



payasín, tienes menos credibilidad que tu nuevo ídolo el perro sánchez


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Maricron y Johnson no salvan nada. Además UK ni está en la UE. Sólo le preocupan los Pubs de su isla.
> Si esos tienen que salvarnos de algo estamos rematadamente jodidos. Y bienvenidos a 1984 en la Rebelión en la granja.



Quiero decir a la hora de comparar dirigentes. Son lo que son, cierto, pero son también los que sobresalen por encima del resto de lo que hay en Europa. La política de partidos ha logrado ir aupando a gente que en los años 70 no habría ni osado soñar con llegar a esos puestos.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

O son unos inutiles o unos hijos de puta. O las dos cosas.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca he entendido es que España no tenga una densa artillería en toda la provincia de Cádiz. Desde ahí con los mejores equipos incluyendo cohetes, puedes arrasar cada día todo el N de Marruecos. Y si en Alborán pones un gran VLS como si fuera un barco, tienes ahí un punto para atacar el entorno de Melilla.
> 
> Pero tenemos poquísima artillería. En un futuro no tan lejano habrá cañones electromagnéticos con alcances por encima de 100 y 200Km. En eso teníamos que estar invirtiendo porque tenemos un único enemigo potencial.



Para parar a Marruecos necesitamos misiles y drones, en eso estamos bajo minimos.


----------



## frangelico (1 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


>



Que más o menos debe ser el valor histórico del oro, que se ha disparado últimamente


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que más o menos debe ser el valor histórico del oro, que se ha disparado últimamente



Algo tiene que ver esto:





__





Cotización del Bitcoin hoy en tiempo real | Estrategias de Inversión


Cotización de hoy del Bitcoin (XBT) en Bolsa. Información en tiempo real de los valores y precios de la sesión analizada por los mejores expertos.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com









__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es






*Mala noche para el bitcoin: vuelve a perder los 19.000 dólares*


El bitcoin cotiza por debajo de los 20.000 dólares esta mañana, lo que supone una caída del 3% respecto a los precios de cierres de ayer, pero justo anoche la cotización resbaló un 7%, llegando a perder los 19.000 dólares.

Para los profanos recordar que estuvo por encima de los 60.000 pavos.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> payasín, tienes menos credibilidad que tu nuevo ídolo el perro sánchez



Para credibilidad la que tú tienes.... .cero patatero...puto chusquero de mierda...


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Para parar a Marruecos necesitamos misiles y drones, en eso estamos bajo minimos.



Tenemos cienes de cobetes.





__





pirotecnia venta at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Jul 2022)

Está como un cencerro Viruelo…
El presidente afirma que la OTAN no quiere invadir ningún país, pero que es el instrumento que puede servir para que las democracias disuadan a Putin de atacar a otros países.








Pedro Sánchez: "A la gente hay que decirle la verdad, tenemos que prepararnos para cualquier escenario"


El presidente del Gobierno explica en una entrevista el complicado escenario económico al que se enfrenta España y critica de nuevo a sus oponentes: "Seguimos con la cruz de una oposición negacionista"




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para credibilidad la que tú tienes.... .cero patatero...puto chusquero de mierda...



Sigue posteando trolas hijo de puta que pa eso has quedado


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está como un cencerro Viruelo…
> El presidente afirma que la OTAN no quiere invadir ningún país, pero que es el instrumento que puede servir para que las democracias disuadan a Putin de atacar a otros países.
> 
> 
> ...



Y dice que su tesis la escribió él sólo?


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sigue posteando trolas hijo de puta que pa eso has quedado



Y yo me cago en tu puta madre...HDLGP....chusquero de mierda y chupapollas.....


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Se informa que la LPR y la Federación Rusa ingresaron a Belogorovka, CALDERA ...


Ha comenzado una operación para liberar la ciudad de Seversk de las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas del régimen de Kyiv...01.07.2022


Los policías de la ciudad de Kramatorsk se pasaron al lado de la RPD y la Federación Rusa ... El número es suficiente ... En Ucrania fueron llamados separatistas y acusados de traición 07/01/2022


Bajo el control de la Federación Rusa se encuentra el 27 por ciento de la antigua Ucrania, con una población de aproximadamente 11 millones de personas, de hecho, estos son ciudadanos preparados de la Federación Rusa, solo la máquina burocrática de la Federación Rusa en sí misma ralentiza el todo el proceso ...


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Noticias de la pena de muerte en la RPD






El DPR aclaró el procedimiento para la aplicación de la pena de muerte.

*1. La ejecución de una persona condenada se lleva a cabo de forma no pública.

2. La ejecución se lleva a cabo para cada condenado por separado.

3. El cuerpo del ejecutado no se entrega a los familiares.

4. El cuerpo del ejecutado es enterrado en secreto.

5. El modo de ejecución de la pena es el fusilamiento.*

Dos mercenarios británicos más se enfrentan a los mismos cargos, por los que ya han sido condenados a muerte 2 mercenarios británicos y 1 marroquí. El juicio tendrá lugar pronto y también se espera que sean condenados a muerte. Ahora se están considerando apelaciones para los ya sentenciados + el padre del mercenario marroquí ya envió una petición de perdón a Putin (en el Kremlin fue enviado cortésmente a la RPD).
También se ha anunciado un juicio de dos nazis del grupo SS Bears.
También caen bajo el artículo, que implica el uso de la pena de muerte.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Lugansk comenzó a emitir pasaportes rusos







El primer punto de emisión de pasaportes rusos se ha abierto en Lugansk. Ahora los residentes de LPR que hayan solicitado un pasaporte ruso ya no necesitan ir a Rusia para recibir el codiciado documento. 

El punto de emisión de pasaportes rusos se encuentra en Lugansk en la calle Shevchenko 18a. El punto se abrió como parte de la implementación del decreto de Putin sobre la simplificación de la adquisición de la ciudadanía rusa.

Antes de esto, durante muchos años, los residentes de LNR, después de solicitar la ciudadanía rusa, fueron a recoger sus pasaportes a la región de Rostov.


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se supone que para la ofensiva tendran todo el material necesario !!!.



¿Misiles y aviones modernos? Si esto es así ya me voy preparando para meterme en el bunker, ya que sería una declaración total de guerra a Rusia.


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> *Una cosa que nunca he entendido es que España no tenga una densa artillería en toda la provincia de Cádiz*. Desde ahí con los mejores equipos incluyendo cohetes, puedes arrasar cada día todo el N de Marruecos. Y si en Alborán pones un gran VLS como si fuera un barco, tienes ahí un punto para atacar el entorno de Melilla.
> 
> Pero tenemos poquísima artillería. En un futuro no tan lejano habrá cañones electromagnéticos con alcances por encima de 100 y 200Km. En eso teníamos que estar invirtiendo porque tenemos un único enemigo potencial.



El amo de la colonia no lo permite.


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está como un cencerro Viruelo…
> El presidente afirma que la OTAN no quiere invadir ningún país, pero que es el instrumento que puede servir para que las democracias disuadan a Putin de atacar a otros países.
> 
> 
> ...



Es la neo-lengua.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Faltan las estrellas de la muerte. Reflejar en un papel lo que se quiere no es que se esté construyendo... No tienen un duro para eso.



El tema del dinero deja de tener importancia si tienes recursos propios y movilizas la economia. Cosas que enseña la historia.

Los rusos pueden contruir más tanques que occidente si se ponen a ello. ¿ por ? Porque tienen las materias primas, la energia y las fabricas y los obreros EN SU TERRITORIO.

Si occidente podria revertir esto movilizando nuestra sociedad, si es capaz de hacerlo. Pero llevara un tiempo muy considerable.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

A ver que tardan estos japutas rusos en decir que ese edificio se usaba para vigilancia militar o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca he entendido es que España no tenga una densa artillería en toda la provincia de Cádiz. Desde ahí con los mejores equipos incluyendo cohetes, puedes arrasar cada día todo el N de Marruecos. Y si en Alborán pones un gran VLS como si fuera un barco, tienes ahí un punto para atacar el entorno de Melilla.
> 
> Pero tenemos poquísima artillería. En un futuro no tan lejano habrá cañones electromagnéticos con alcances por encima de 100 y 200Km. En eso teníamos que estar invirtiendo porque tenemos un único enemigo potencial.



El regimiento de artillería de costa de Tarifa creo que no se lo han cargado (todavía)...otra cosa es que no tengan con qué disparar 

En la carretera que baja a la playa de Bolonia tienen un destacamento..

Contenido - Ejército de tierra


----------



## cobasy (1 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que a algunos les caera mejor y a otros peor ... pero no se puede negar que el tipo es inteligente, sabe responder en todo momento y es el puto dios del troleo



Si dicen nuestras élites que está loquisimo y con un Parkinson devastador. Hay que joderse...


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si occidente podria revertir esto movilizando nuestra sociedad, si es capaz de hacerlo. Pero llevara un tiempo muy considerable.



Occidente no puede movilizar nada porque es una estructura liberal regida por la economía de mercado. Está maniatado por el BCE o la FED y son los mercados quienes deciden y no los Estados. Para poner en marcha una economía de guerra tendría que acabar con sus lobbys capitalistas-financieros y eso no ocurrirá. Y tampoco sabría cómo hacerlo.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> O son unos inutiles o unos hijos de puta. O las dos cosas.



Poca destrucción para ser un misil de ataque, puede que sea uno de esos misiles mal almacenados de la defensa aerea ucraniana. Ya se ha visto otras veces.

De todas formas es una guerra, siempre hay algun pepino perdido. El problema es cuando se apuntan 40 contra una ciudad como hacen los prootran contra Donetsk capital. Ahí si que tiran a dar. Demasiado blandos son los rusos que podrian arrasar en represalias y no lo hacen.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

El sillón está por encima de los principios..


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Occidente no puede movilizar nada porque es una estructura liberal regida por la economía de mercado. Está maniatado por el BCE o la FED y son los mercados quienes deciden y no los Estados. Para poner en marcha una economía de guerra tendría que acabar con sus lobbys capitalistas-financieros y eso no ocurrirá. Y tampoco sabría cómo hacerlo.



En la II GM los anglos establecieron economia planificada desde el estado, racionamientos, requisas obligarias de oro y otros materiales, campos de prisioneros para los disidentes, penas de muerte etc.... No doy por hecho que no puedan movilizar. Menospreciar a los que no te caen bien te puede llevar a grandes errores.


----------



## rejon (1 Jul 2022)

Tú y Biden me vais a tocar los cojones......payasete de mierda...


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En la II GM los anglos establecieron economia planificada desde el estado, racionamientos, requisas obligarias de oro y otros materiales, campos de prisioneros para los disidentes, penas de muerte etc.... No doy por hecho que no puedan movilizar. Menospreciar a los que no te caen bien te puede llevar a grandes errores.



El capitalismo de principios del siglo XX, principalmente industrial estaba ligado a la nación y bajo tutela de los Estados. Ni que decir tiene que hoy día, bajo el globalismo financiero, los Estados ya no tienen ninguna iniciativa y están dirigidos por instituciones externas a las naciones y no democráticas que sólo son movidas por el interés de clase y el lucro.
Y de ahí viene su desconexión de la realidad y su alejamiento de las preocupaciones de la plebe.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El capitalismo de principios del siglo XX, principalmente industrial estaba ligado a la nación y bajo tutela de los Estados. Ni que decir tiene que hoy día, bajo el globalismo financiero, los Estados ya no tienen ninguna iniciativa y están dirigidos por instituciones externas a las naciones y no democráticas que sólo son movidas por el interés de clase y el lucro.
> Y de ahí viene su desconexión de la realidad y el alejamiento de las preocupaciones de la plebe.



Si, la sociedad es diferente. Pero mira que bien han adoctrinado y/o machacado a la socidad ucranina en 9 años. Yo no los menosprecio.


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si, la sociedad es diferente. Pero mira que bien han adoctrinado y/o machacado a la socidad ucranina en 9 años. Yo no los menosprecio.



Eso no es nada costoso y es precisamente la principal arma del neoliberalismo: la propaganda y el control SOCIAL con el fin de mantener al populacho bajo el agua. Control y concentración de los medios en grandes grupos financiarizados coordinados para que no exista una opinión publica heterodoxa. Apelar a la emoción condicionada y evitar el debate contradictorio.
Pero eso sólo es eficaz de puertas adentro. Es inútil con naciones soberanas como Rusia o China como estamos viendo, fuera de su alcance.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No veo q sea menor q el de Portugal .



4.000 millones de diferencia en 2021.
Estamos en el 2022. Mirate los datos del primer trimestre de Noruega y de Portugal.
Por eso sale antes Portugal que Noruega, y por eso Noruega tiene menos PIB PPA que Portugal.

Veo que eres de los que se fijan en el dedo y no en la luna 

Pdta. Hasta Sri Lanka creció más que Noruega en 2022. Ojo que les acaban pillando y todo


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y eso que todavía no ha empezado el "manteninimiento" en Nord Stream ...
> 
> Vale ahora si que me estoy acojonando de verdad, Europa se va a tomar por culo pero bien a tomar por culo ...



Yo creo que ese mantenimiento va alargarse por problemas técnicos y falta de componentes, como el caso de la turbina, esas dos semanas se convertirán en meses.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> China considera a Rusia su principal aliado con la actual situación geopolítica
> 
> Director de la inteligencia estadounidense: China apoya la operación especial y ayuda a Rusia en Ucrania
> 
> Las autoridades chinas están brindando a Rusia "asistencia de varias formas" en el contexto de la operación especial en Ucrania, comentó Avril Haynes, directora de inteligencia nacional de los Estados Unidos. “Lo que estamos viendo es que China está ayudando a Rusia de varias formas. A veces es más obvio y a veces es menos obvio. Si tenemos en cuenta las declaraciones oficiales de la República Popular China definitivamente podemos concluir que China considera a Rusia como su principal aliado. Esta es una mala señal para nosotros”, dijo el jefe de inteligencia.



tienen lo que han planeado y encima se quejan..hipocresía al máximo nivel...y el borrego balando.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Armas capturadas en la refinería de petróleo en Lisichansk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108098
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108099



Y lo que queda por ver dentro de la propia ciudad, con varias minas que hay en la zona, no dudo los Ucros habrán guardado de todo en esas galerías bajo tierra.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espabila que tu culo es el próximo objetivo , maricon.



Qué cringe de vídeo...los putos borg....


----------



## kelden (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El capitalismo de principios del siglo XX, principalmente industrial estaba ligado a la nación y bajo tutela de los Estados. Ni que decir tiene que hoy día, bajo el globalismo financiero, los Estados ya no tienen ninguna iniciativa y están dirigidos por instituciones externas a las naciones y no democráticas que sólo son movidas por el interés de clase y el lucro.



El capitalismo siempre ha estado ligado al capitalista, es decir, al dueño de la fábrica y del banco. Su relación con el estado, que no la nación, es y era mínima y solo en los aspectos necesarios para facilitarles la actividad legalmente.

Hoy en día esos aspectos son pocos (creación de leyes a favor básicamente). Hace 100 años también se incluia el uso de los recursos del estado para competir con los capitalistas de otros estados. Hoy en día ese segundo aspecto es innecesario en Occidente, pero ya vemos que vuelve a aparecer a nivel de bloques (Occidente vs Rusia-china).



> Y de ahí viene su desconexión de la realidad y su alejamiento de las preocupaciones de la plebe.



La plebe en occidente está controladísima. Por ejemplo, en España, hay medio pais que se cree firmemente que esto se arregla poniendo a Feijoo, que con Feijoo y Abascal en coalición ataríamos los perros con longanizas . ...


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



Ah! que "borrar países" sienta mal...?? ok.....


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una union entre Iran e Irak, llevando la capital a Bagdad seria un guiño para los sunitas y un disgusto para los anglosionistas.



Irán es Shiita, enemigos a muerte de los sunitas.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El Nord Stream parará 11 días en julio por mantenimiento y Alemania sospecha que Rusia podría cerrarlo para siempre
> 
> 
> El Nord Stream quedará inoperativo durante 11 días en julio. La operadora del gasoducto ha informado de que los dos canales que transportan gas ruso a Alemania por debajo del mar Báltico se pararán durante ese tiempo para efectuar reparaciones rutinarias. Sin embargo, el Gobierno alemán teme que...
> ...



Pues ya saben... Ahí mismito tienen el NS-II, impoluto y a estrenar 
¿No será qué no quieren el gas?


----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues ya saben... Ahí mismito tienen el NS-II, impoluto y a estrenar
> ¿No será qué no quieren el gas?



Lo quieren y lo necesitan. Pero temen más las sanciones del gran hermano americano. Nunca se habla de las coacciones en la sombra, principalmente financieras tipo troika.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo que Francia está peor. La economía entera de la UE es zombi. Nuestra chulería para con los rusos nos va convertir en momias.
> No hará falta que los rusos invadan occidente.



Ya somos momias, solo que no somos conscientes de ello.
¿Se entiende el por qué de querer provocar un colapso controlado?
Pos eso...Oximorón.


----------



## kelden (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Eso no es nada costoso y es precisamente la principal arma del neoliberalismo: la propaganda y el control SOCIAL con el fin de mantener al populacho bajo el agua. Control y concentración de los medios en grandes grupos financiarizados coordinados para que no exista una opinión publica heterodoxa. Apelar a la emoción condicionada y evitar el debate contradictorio.
> Pero eso sólo es eficaz de puertas adentro: Es inútil con naciones soberanas como Rusia o China como estamos viendo.



Que la gente no sepa por donde le da el aire es en un 99 % culpa de ellos mismos. Poco cuesta fijarse en los hechos, en las consecuencias de esos hechos y utilizar las entendederas para sacar las conclusiones oportunas por muchas chorradas que te cuenten en twitter o el telediario. Ante eso no hay propaganda que valga si hay interés por conocer.

Por ejemplo ... esta bronca de Rusia. Solo hay que pensar que harías tu si un tio llega a tu barrio y se compra a 10 ó 12 vecinos para poner en sus ventanas ametralladoras apuntando a tu casa. Pues el telediario y El Pais pueden decir misa, pero eso es lo que es. No hay que pensar mucho. Bueno, pues ni eso hace la gente. Porque no llegan o porque se la trae floja, da lo mismo.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Creo que superaron el "trillón" hace unos años. Eso son $200k por noruego. Es para quitarse el sombrero, que alguien sea capaz de planificar de esa manera en lugar de tirar el dinero en electoralismo es un gran logro. Me imagino a un político español teniendo a su alcance no ya ese dinero, solo la quinta parte, y la de ideas peregrinas que se le ocurririan para derrochar un dinero que "no es de nadie".



¿Por qué creen ustedes qué, el Stultonberg, será el presi del Banco Central de Noruega?
¿No lo adivinan? El zorrito de EEUU cuidando lo gordo de los noruegos...


----------



## Zhukov (1 Jul 2022)

He regresado del permiso, un breve informe para ponernos al día









Parte de guerra 01/07/2022 bolsa de Lysychansk


Situación general de la última semana AYER 30 Junio 1. Las fuerzas aliadas han capturado por completo la refinería de petróleo de Lisichansk. A partir de ahí, el video ya ha comenzado…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Otro funeral masivo en Ucrania. "Guerra al último ucraniano" implica la intensificación de tal llenado de cementerios.


Zaluzhny informó a Zelensky por la noche sobre la situación crítica en Lisichansk, según el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, podremos mantener la ciudad durante 3-5 días. Las fuerzas rusas superan al ejército ucraniano entre 10 y 20 veces en esta dirección, y no podemos organizar un avance del cerco.


La sede de la defensa territorial de la RPD informa la captura del pueblo de Sidorovo al norte de Slavyansk (todavía no hay foto / video de allí). Si Sidorovo realmente fue tomado, entonces solo el pueblo de Mayaki separa a nuestras tropas de Slavyansk en esta dirección.


Vista de Lisichansk


El Embajador de Ucrania en Alemania habla de Bandera.
Dice que los polacos mataron a los ucranianos de la misma manera (falso). Luego dice que tal vez los judíos estén inventando sus acusaciones.
Subtítulos en inglés, de la entrevista de ayer.


El DNR ha acusado a Dylan Healy y Andrew Hill.
En la foto, Ednru. Fue llevado cerca de Nikolaev. Durante el primer interrogatorio, Andrew negó su participación en crímenes de guerra. De Dylan no se sabe nada, no tenemos su foto.


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está como un cencerro Viruelo…
> El presidente afirma que la OTAN no quiere invadir ningún país, pero que es el instrumento que puede servir para que las democracias disuadan a Putin de atacar a otros países.
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Venga, que estoy tocapelotas!!
¿Desde cuando el Sanchez es presidente?
¿Presidente del consejo de ministros? Ahí me callo, oiga...


----------



## Novamas (1 Jul 2022)

Que hace un vehiculo en un aeropuerto cerrado al tráfico


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El regimiento de artillería de costa de Tarifa creo que no se lo han cargado (todavía)...otra cosa es que no tengan con qué disparar
> 
> En la carretera que baja a la playa de Bolonia tienen un destacamento..
> 
> Contenido - Ejército de tierra



En Punta Camarinal, al menos, tienen los 155 desde hace 20 años.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si quieres leer, elucubrar, y analizar tu mismo, te recomiendo este artículo, por ejemplo.
> Es del mes de enero de este año (ex-ante Operación Militar Especial), pero ya analiza mucho de lo que venía siendo la guerra en Ucrania desde 2014.
> 
> 
> ...



Mil gracias. Todo un placer leer su post. 

Y sigo..que le puede costar a Rusia cada mes ?

Pongamos que la munición le cueste la mitad.
No ha de comprar equipos para llegar a la capacidad de fuego 
No debe de reponer tantos equipos, quiza la mitad que Ucrania
Ya dispone de mano de obra entrenada
No debe de reponer tanta mano de obra.

Podría ser q le cueste entre 15.000 y 25.000 millones al mes.

Cuanto ha sacado de exceso de ventas sobre el año pasado por subida de petróleo y gas ?

Le está saliendo gratis la guerra ?


----------



## vettonio (1 Jul 2022)

La Merkel le miraba con arrobamiento.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El DNR ha acusado a Dylan Healy y Andrew Hill.
> En la foto, Ednru. Fue llevado cerca de Nikolaev. Durante el primer interrogatorio, Andrew negó su participación en crímenes de guerra. De Dylan no se sabe nada, no tenemos su foto.



El que teme algo debe y si esa foto es tras su captura...teme bastante.


----------



## kelden (1 Jul 2022)

Pedro Sanchez y Alberto Feijoo son los capataces que el dueño del cortijo pone a tu disposición para que creas que eliges algo. Si el dueño del cortijo creyera que tu voto puede cambiar algo no te dejaría votar y te llevaría derecho como una vela a garrotazos. 

Este sistema tiene la ventaja de que te autocontrolas solo y no hay que gastar en tener un vigilante que te haga volver al camino a palos. No es que vuelvas solo, es que no sales nunca del camino.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 4.000 millones de diferencia en 2021.
> Estamos en el 2022. Mirate los datos del primer trimestre de Noruega y de Portugal.
> Por eso sale antes Portugal que Noruega, y por eso Noruega tiene menos PIB PPA que Portugal.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Tanto en lo del 2022 como que me podia haber ahorrado el comentario por una miseria de diferencia económica. Mis disculpas por comportarme tipo Teuro o Alfombras.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Jul 2022)

Las afueras del norte de la ciudad de Lisichansk están completamente controladas por las fuerzas de la LPR y la Federación Rusa, los territorios están siendo limpiados, dijo el embajador de la república, Rodion Miroshnik.


La Milicia Popular de la LPR y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa liberaron de las fuerzas de seguridad de Kyiv la aldea de Shipilovka en el distrito de Popasnyansky y la ciudad de Privolye perteneciente a Lisichansk. 
Así lo anunció el representante oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Ivan Filiponenko.


Esto es de Lisik
Trofeos de la categoría "¿Y luego sho?"
ATGM de la OTAN y bandera de estiércol tomadas de su automóvil.
Hola a todos ✌


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Noruega tiene *el mayor fondo soberano del mundo* (cientos de miles de millones de dólares). ¿Te olvidas la pasta que hicieron con el petróleo del Mar del Norte?
> 
> Pues bien, a diferencia de España en su momento, que la gastó en hijosdalgos, los noruegos la han ahorrado centavo a centavo... y tienen un montón de pasta !!



Noruega tiene uno de los mayores PIB per cápita del mundo, porque son 5 millones de almas en todo el país.
Pero como país, su PIB es una puta mierda, que es de lo que se trata cuando Noruega dice que va a regalar 1000 millones de euros a Ucrania


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que nunca he entendido es que España no tenga una densa artillería en toda la provincia de Cádiz. Desde ahí con los mejores equipos incluyendo cohetes, puedes arrasar cada día todo el N de Marruecos. Y si en Alborán pones un gran VLS como si fuera un barco, tienes ahí un punto para atacar el entorno de Melilla.
> 
> Pero tenemos poquísima artillería. En un futuro no tan lejano habrá cañones electromagnéticos con alcances por encima de 100 y 200Km. En eso teníamos que estar invirtiendo porque tenemos un único enemigo potencial.



No es solo que tengamos poquísima artillería, es que casi no tenemos munición.
Pocos tubos.
Apenas algunas cajas de "pepinos" buenos.








Raytheon suministrará munición de 155 mm Excalibur al Ejército español por 7,5 millones


...




www.infodefensa.com







7.500.000 € para 100 "pepinos".

Eso es lo que gasta 1 batería en 1 día.
Esa es toda nuestra capacidad de resistencia "potente".


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues ya saben... Ahí mismito tienen el NS-II, impoluto y a estrenar
> ¿No será qué no quieren el gas?



Once días de vacaciones es una afrenta a las tuberías, seguro que se ponen en huelga algo más de tiempo.


----------



## Nico (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero como país, su PIB es una puta mierda, que es de lo que se trata cuando Noruega dice que va a regalar 1000 millones de euros a Ucrania



Regalar 1000 millones para Noruega, *es el 0,0001% de su fondo soberano*. Es como si a ti se te cayera una moneda (media en realidad) de centavo al piso. No te hace ni falta agacharte a recogerla.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En la II GM los anglos establecieron economia planificada desde el estado, racionamientos, requisas obligarias de oro y otros materiales, campos de prisioneros para los disidentes, penas de muerte etc.... No doy por hecho que no puedan movilizar. Menospreciar a los que no te caen bien te puede llevar a grandes errores.



España tiene en % mayor sector industrial, a bote pronto establecería un 23-25% para que un país se pueda reindustrializar a corto/medio plazo, a ver que hacen los "idiotas" de los políticos españoles y se espabilan.

GDP by sector	UK
agriculture: 0.6%
industry: 19.2%
services: 80.2%
(2016 est.)

GDP by sector	España
agriculture: 2.6%
industry: 23.2%
services: 74.2%
(2017 est.)[5]


----------



## JAGGER (1 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## mazuste (1 Jul 2022)

Se está produciendo una retirada de Lysychansk .

Desde Kiev lo dicen:
*
Rusia, a su vez, sigue haciendo peligrosos avances en la zona, lo que significa que Ucrania 
probablemente tendrá que abandonar pronto también Lisichansk, para escapar de una trampa 
rusa aún mayor, más mortal y casi inevitable. ...*








As Ukraine withdraws from Sievierodonetsk, Battle of Donbas enters next phase


Ukrainian T-64 tank drives along a dirt road in the war zone of Donbas on June 21, 2022 (Anatoliy Stepanov)In the Battle of Donbas, Ukraine’s military has made a painful yet long-anticipated decision — withdrawing from the last patches of




kyivindependent.com


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La OTAN se paseo 20 años por Afganistan haciendo lo que le daba la gana y tocandole los huevos a Iran,Rusia y China porque tenian un portaviones en mitad de Asia.
> 
> Y en el hilo de Afganistan ya os avisamos a los putincels de que si EEUU se retiraba era porque iban a meter la zarpa en otro sitio.Todo el espectaculo ese del aeropuerto lo causaron los mierdas globalistas a caso hecho.
> 
> Pero vamos,que si tu quieres seguir con la fantasia de que unos narcotraficantes de opio(que es lo que vosotros llamais talibanes)expulsaron a la OTAN pues adelante.Aunque de ilusiones no se vive.



Sí, se pasearon 20 años por Kabul, sin alejarse mucho. Sólo faltaría. Han sido incapaces de mantener siquiera a su gobierno títere una semana tras anunciar que se marchaban.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El tema del dinero deja de tener importancia si tienes recursos propios y movilizas la economia. Cosas que enseña la historia.
> 
> Los rusos pueden contruir más tanques que occidente si se ponen a ello. ¿ por ? Porque tienen las materias primas, la energia y las fabricas y los obreros EN SU TERRITORIO.
> 
> Si occidente podria revertir esto movilizando nuestra sociedad, si es capaz de hacerlo. Pero llevara un tiempo muy considerable.



No tienen la tecnología


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Regalar 1000 millones para Noruega, *es el 0,0001% de su fondo soberano*. Es como si a ti se te cayera una moneda (media en realidad) de centavo al piso. No te hace ni falta agacharte a recogerla.



Regalar 1000 millones para Noruega, *es el 2% de su PIB.*


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

Como será el desnorte de algunas personas que creen que es la OTAN la que le ha dejado sin curro.....

"AAAAYYYY...papaito eztado!, zoy un inutil, dame trabajoooooo"


----------



## Roedr (1 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No es solo que tengamos poquísima artillería, es que casi no tenemos munición.
> Pocos tubos.
> Apenas algunas cajas de "pepinos" buenos.
> 
> ...



No sé que es peor, si tener esta mierda de inventario, o que lo poco que tenemos sea comprado a USA que seguro nos lo limita en caso de necesidad. 

La única forma de tener una defensa seria es con una industria detrás que la alimente.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mil gracias. Todo un placer leer su post.
> 
> Y sigo..que le puede costar a Rusia cada mes ?
> 
> ...



Salieron estudios que hablaban de esos 15.000 M$ al mes. 
Me parecieron "algo inflados", por tres razones:

a.- Contaban como gasto todo lo que están tirando o perdiendo a coste de reposición actual, cuando hay muchísimo equipo y munición que ya estaban más que amortizados, ya que su origen es incluso soviético "lejano" (primer Brezhnev). Hay equipos y municiones que o se usan ahora, o no se usarán nunca, y que no tiene ningún sentido reponer. Guerra en Ucrania solo habrá una, o porque la ganen y listos, o porque la pierdan, y no quieran volver a intentarlo. 

b.- Las estimaciones de costes "de las cosas" lo hacían en base a precios occidentales, cuando eso es una temeridad. Si un tanque "bueno" occidental sale por 100 M $, los rusos pueden fabricar un tanque "exactamente igual de bueno" por 20 o 30 M $.

c.- Una de las partidas más gordas era "el lucro cesante social" por las pérdidas humanas. Eso es una mera hipótesis, una entelequia. Sí, vale, la muerte "ahora" de un chaval, que podría convertirse en un fantástico médico, o un excelente ingeniero en el futuro, "roba" al futuro de la sociedad X miles de $ de futuro "valor añadido". Pero también podría ser un desgraciado de la vida o un lastre social. Así que por esa hipótesis, a pachas.
El coste humano que hay que valorar es el coste "militar" de un soldado, y tiene dos posibles valores:
c.1.- Coste "operativo", del total de nuevas incorporaciones que el ejército tiene cada año (175.000 al año en Rusia), hay que perder menos que eso, y hay que contar el coste (tiempo y medios) en su formación y adiestramiento adecuado. Convertir un recluta en un soldado, y luego formarlo y promocionarlo para oficial (los que sigan y pasen), etc etc.... Eso tiene un coste, pero muy muy inferior a la burrada del "lucro cesante en el futuro de todo el potencial valor añadido que aportaría si no hubiese muerto".
c.2.- Coste "estratégico", para reponer un soldado u oficial muerto o incapacitado, debe nacer otra persona, ser criada y educada hasta que llegue a la edad de ser reclutado y formado como militar. Además, los nacimientos no son "espontáneos" ni a corto plazo, requieren "tiempo", así que el ritmo de pérdidas debe ceñirse a esa capacidad social lejana de reposición.

Además, tienen la ventaja que no se combate apenas en territorio propio, y no están teniendo esas tremendas destrucciones del tejido productivo o infraestructura social que estamos viendo en Ucrania. Hay daños, pero muy menores e ínfimos en comparación. 

Así que personalmente me inclino por pensar en unos costes REALES de la operación militar en torno a los 6.000 u 8.000 M $ por mes.
Habrá que añadir todo lo que Rusia deberá inyectar en Ucrania (parte o todo), para a reconstrucción, que será una pasta tremenda. Pero eso es más una financiación que no un gasto.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si quieres leer, elucubrar, y analizar tu mismo, te recomiendo este artículo, por ejemplo.
> Es del mes de enero de este año (ex-ante Operación Militar Especial), pero ya analiza mucho de lo que venía siendo la guerra en Ucrania desde 2014.
> 
> 
> ...



Gran post, no me lo puedo 'de creer'. Nuestro ejército terminaría con todas sus reservas en un tarde.

Lo que no acabo de entender con esos números son las cifras de bajas. No hay tantas para la lluvia de plomo que cae a diario.

Edito: ahora recuerdo una entrevista al ExJEMAD Alexander que decía al principio de la invasión que una guerra de ese tipo sólo so podría mantener dos meses, a lo máximo tres, por lo increiblemente caras que son las guerras modernas. Los rusos llevan ya 5 meses. Eso sí, sólo se mueven el Donbas, en el resto están paradísimos.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


>



Es lo más sensato que he leído hasta el momento sobre este asunto. Pero mantengo mis reservas, por aquello de la duda razonable.


----------



## Nicors (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (1 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé que es peor, si tener esta mierda de inventario, o que lo poco que tenemos sea comprado a USA que seguro nos lo limita en caso de necesidad.
> 
> La única forma de tener una defensa seria es con una industria detrás que la alimente.



Y donado graciosamente a los ucros.


----------



## Galiciaverde (1 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Daniela Ortiz pide salir del Reina Sofía: “La OTAN se ha querido apropiar del 'Guernica' y son unos asesinos”
> 
> 
> La artista peruana escribe a la dirección del museo para no formar parte de la colección permanente del centro y pide “protección política” ante la manipulación de los símbolos artísticos
> ...




Si la artista lo pide tendrán que retirar su obra. Hay derechos de autor y también derechos morales (los recoge la ley), derechos que se mantienen incluso aunque la obra haya sido vendida. Si el artista considera que se ha hecho un mal uso de la misma o está expuesta en forma que la autora considere denigrante, o hacen un uso de la misma inadecuado o vejatorio, la tendrán que retirar.

Es que se pasaron 100 pueblos al pasear a los jerarcas de la OTAN por los cuadros de artistas españoles más significativos en cuanto a denuncia de masacres a los ciudadanos, el Guernica y los fusilamientos del 3 de Mayo.

Y habría que ver qué pasa con los derechos de autor del Guernica, dado que Picasso murió antes del 07-12- 1987 (falleció en el 73) y se considera que el plazo de protección se mantiene durante toda la vida del autor + 80 años. Es decir, está vigente: https://www.rebiun.org/sites/defaul...Linea2_tablasduracion_derechos_autor_2007.pdf

A ver, no veo yo a los herederos-descendientes de Picasso pidiendo que retiren el Guernica del Reina Sofía, pero poder, podrían. Es decir, el museo podría encontrarse con que tendrían que dejar de exponer el Guernica si sus herederos lo quisieran por una tontería como pasear a los jeques otánicos en plan victorioso y exhibicionista de su poderío guerrero delante de unos cuadros que defienden lo opuesto a lo que hacen esos señores.

Es lo que pasa cuando un país no solo se deja pisar, sino que hace alarde de un gusanismo extremo


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tienen la tecnología



¿ los rusos no tienen tecnologia ? No sabes lo que dices.


----------



## Roedr (1 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y donado graciosamente a los ucros.



pa'eso estamos, para obedecer sin rechistar


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Irán es Shiita, enemigos a muerte de los sunitas.



Los chiitas son mayoria en Irak y son los que gobiernan, el problema no es la religion, es la etnia, unos arabes y otros persas.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El régimen de Kiev pretende prohibir la cultura rusa
> 
> El ayuntamiento de Kiev va a prohibir el uso público del "producto cultural en lengua rusa".
> 
> ...




Convertir al 30% de tu población en parias. Muy inteligente. Este Zelensky es un genio.


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Jul 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve ayer en El Corte Inglés mirando guías turísticas y "casualmente" han desaparecido todas las de Rusia.
> Siempre había varias del país entero y alguna otra de Moscú y San Petersburgo. Menudo 1984 se están cascando
> estos cabrones. Dentro de poco borrarán a Rusia de los mapas.



Lo de borrar el mapa no sé, pero viendo el camino que estamos tomando yo por si acaso me estoy descargando música y partituras como si no hubiera un mañana…

Me niego a que mis hijos crezcan sin oír a o tocar a Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky o Rachmaninov 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (1 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ los rusos no tienen tecnologia ? No sabes lo que dices.



Les falta, de hecho, dependían de algunas compañías "occidentales" para algunos de sus proyectos militares, si.

No te voy a negar que es algo que se puede sustituir y que, con el tiempo, pueden mejorar con ello, pero dependen de muchos factores y habrá que ver como se desarrolla la cosa, no lo tienen chupao tampoco.


----------



## Egam (1 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que fabrique a precios mas baratos se imagina.
> Lo q intento averiguar es cuanto se ha de gastar occidente en munición, a precios de occidente , cada mes para poder tener la misma capacidad de fuego que Rusia ( si es q consiguieran la misma cantidad de cañones, obuses, etc )
> *
> Probablemente serían entre 4000 y 8000 millones de euros mensuales en munición .*
> ...



Creo que los numeros que planteas son una barbaridad
Sabes lo que cuesta una bala por ej?
Las de 9mm se venden a 0.4$ cada una. Coste de fabricacion? sobre 2-10 cts. peso - 110g

ahora extrapola a 4000 millones de $ en balas: 1.1 millones de toneladas de municion al mes.
Creo que te has pasado por varios ordenes de magnitud.

Bueno, la mayoria es artilleria diras. Proporcionalmente al peso los costes son similares.
Logisticamente es imposible mover esa cantidad de municion al mes (10T por soldado al mes)

Si lo divides por 100 igual empieza a ser mas creible.


----------



## delhierro (1 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Les falta, de hecho, dependían de algunas compañías "occidentales" para algunos de sus proyectos militares, si.
> 
> No te voy a negar que es algo que se puede sustituir y que, con el tiempo, pueden mejorar con ello, pero dependen de muchos factores y habrá que ver como se desarrolla la cosa, no lo tienen chupao tampoco.



El mercadeo, como esos barcos que le iban a comprar a los franceses es en gran parte por los enormes sobornos que se mueven y eso se ha acabado con la guerra abierta. No tienen absolutamente ningun problema en producir todo lo que necesitan para una guerra.

Por otra parte el mundo es ahora mucho más grande, los chinos produccen de todo a un ritmo brutal.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Salieron estudios que hablaban de esos 15.000 M$ al mes.
> Me parecieron "algo inflados", por tres razones:
> 
> a.- Contaban como gasto todo lo que están tirando o perdiendo a coste de reposición actual, cuando hay muchísimo equipo y munición que ya estaban más que amortizados, ya que su origen es incluso soviético "lejano" (primer Brezhnev). Hay equipos y municiones que o se usan ahora, o no se usarán nunca, y que no tiene ningún sentido reponer. Guerra en Ucrania solo habrá una, o porque la ganen y listos, o porque la pierdan, y no quieran volver a intentarlo.
> ...



Realmente imaginar un plan contable sobre una guerra es harto difícil y cae dentro de los que es la ingeniería contable.

Por ejemplo el fondo de comercio que se puede crear con las nuevas armas que van al frente, el intangible material por las bajas de futuros ingenieros o médicos aunque aun en Rusia no se ha hecho leva y son soldados de oficio (regulares) pero hay otro intangible que es la experiencia en nuevas armas.

Hay pues un sin fin de aspectos a considerar para tener un balance que se ajuste a la realidad.

Otra cosa es la contabilidad de costes más directa y fácil de evaluar pero que también tiene su tela.


----------



## NPI (1 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> España tiene en % mayor sector industrial, a bote pronto establecería un 23-25% para que un país se pueda reindustrializar a corto/medio plazo, a ver que hacen los "idiotas" de los políticos españoles y se espabilan.
> 
> GDP by sector UK
> agriculture: 0.6%
> ...



2017 no es 2022 @Alvin Red


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (1 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108266


----------



## Strikelucky (1 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si quieres leer, elucubrar, y analizar tu mismo, te recomiendo este artículo, por ejemplo.
> Es del mes de enero de este año (ex-ante Operación Militar Especial), pero ya analiza mucho de lo que venía siendo la guerra en Ucrania desde 2014.
> 
> 
> ...



3000 pavos un proyectil de artillería básico!!! Mis muertos... alguien se lo lleva crudo no me jodas, nadie dispara 50k de esos al día


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2022)

Libia empieza a moverse también


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Libia empieza a moverse también



Los libios eso de pagar la electricidad, no lo llevan bien, con Gadafi el fluido electrico era GRATIS y habia casas con aparatos de aire acondicionado en TODAS las habitaciones.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Lo de borrar el mapa no sé, pero viendo el camino que estamos tomando yo por si acaso me estoy descargando música y partituras como si no hubiera un mañana…
> 
> Me niego a que mis hijos crezcan sin oír a o tocar a Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky o Rachmaninov
> 
> ...



La Obertura 1812,1 Op. 49 es una obertura romántica escrita por el compositor ruso Piotr Ilich Chaikovski en 1880. La pieza fue escrita para conmemorar la victoria de la resistencia rusa en 1812 frente al avance de la Grande Armée de Napoleón Bonaparte y con cañones en la partitura.

Los 5 o 6 minutos finales son alucinantes.



Spoiler: obertura 1812 de Tchaikowsky.


----------



## Peineto (1 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se está produciendo una retirada de Lysychansk .
> 
> Desde Kiev lo dicen:
> 
> ...




Mapa de la zona hace 6 horas. Lo tienen jodido sí y sí.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=48.92493308628957,38.24648846329876&z=15


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> 2017 no es 2022 @Alvin Red



Obviamente pero las tendencias siguen y el tejido industrial no es como el sube y baja de la bolsa,


----------



## kelden (1 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Les falta, de hecho, dependían de algunas compañías "occidentales" para algunos de sus proyectos militares, si.
> 
> No te voy a negar que es algo que se puede sustituir y que, con el tiempo, pueden mejorar con ello, pero dependen de muchos factores y habrá que ver como se desarrolla la cosa, no lo tienen chupao tampoco.



Para un pais industrializado cualquier tecnología está a su alcance. Por ejemplo, a los yankis se les caen los misiles hipersónicos porque no dan con la tecla. Será alguna chorrada, pero no dan con la tecla. Bueno, el día que les roben los planos a los rusos o paguen a alguien para que los robe, habrán solucionado el 99 % del problema. Lo mismo les pasa a los rusos con las ópticas de sus tanques. Bueno ... los rusos ni se han puesto a hacerlas porque las podían comprar hechas. Si se ponen igual hasta las mejoran. Y si no siempre queda el robo o el soborno.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

[


kelden dijo:


> Para un pais industrializado cualquier tecnología está a su alcance. Por ejemplo, a los yankis se les caen los misiles hipersónicos porque no dan con la tecla. Será alguna chorrada, pero no dan con la tecla. Bueno, el día que les roben los planos a los rusos o paguen a alguien para que los robe, habrán solucionado el 99 % del problema. Lo mismo les pasa a los rusos con las ópticas de sus tanques. Bueno ... los rusos ni se han puesto a hacerlas porque las podían comprar hechas. Si se ponen igual hasta las mejoran. Y si no siempre queda el robo o el soborno.



Yo no digo que les sea fácil o difícil, digo que la realidad es que van por detrás en algunos aspectos, cosa completamente normal, es imposible que un país aglutine todo para ser "perfecto".
Deberíais entender que, en este mundo, ningún país, NADIE, es autosuficiente. Ni siquiera se puede escoger de "quien dependes", y eso nos pasa a nosotros, le pasa a Rusia, le pasa a China y le pasa a los USA, ese es el punto que yo quería señalar, obvio, pero que se os olvida


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Regalar 1000 millones para Noruega, *es el 2% de su PIB.*




No interesa el PIB !!!, *mira el FONDO SOBERANO !!*

Es como si alguien gana 2000 euros al mes, pero tiene un depósito por 5 millones de euros !!


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Bueno mañana mas.......


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Jul 2022)

Anda. Otra primavera árabe. Será 2.0.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Se sabe algo del rublo?

Parece que ya no sube, ahora pierde valor.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)

hay revueltas en cirenaica y misrata, recordemos que fue uno de los bastiones de los yihadistas que derrotaron a gadafi con la ayuda de la criminal OTAN


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Se sabe algo del rublo?
> 
> Parece que ya no sube, ahora pierde valor.



La tendencia es a querer estabilizarlo en 55 rublos el dólar pero no hay manera se ha puesto a 54,5, no quieren un rublo demasiado fuerte como los chinos no quieren un yuan fuerte. 

Ya ves.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

Puesto que la guerra económica es a muerte, la respuesta sería a muerte y a escupir sobre su tumba. Qué menos!


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)

No se que de veracidad tiene esto, pero algo empieza a moverse en europa, y espero que si Rusia corta el gas a la vuelta del verano, estalle todo por los aires y toda europa arda contra estos gobernantes absolutamente enloquecidos , nos va a ir la vida en ello.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que lo del "mantenimiento" igual se lo toman con calma ...


----------



## Remequilox (2 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> 3000 pavos un proyectil de artillería básico!!! Mis muertos... alguien se lo lleva crudo no me jodas, nadie dispara 50k de esos al día



Pues ese era "el pedido barato", que no se pudo realizar porque Santa Barbara cerró.




__





El Ministerio de Defensa español adquirirá munición de artillería de 155 mm. , 10.500 disparos, de alcance extendido por valor de 31,5 millones de euros


(defensa.com) Tal como adelantamos el pasado 14 de octubre, la Plataforma de contratación del Estado ha publicado la apertura de un concurso de la...




www.defensa.com




*4 de noviembre de 2014
El importe del acuerdo marco alcanza los 31,5 millones de euros *
El expediente tiene el número 209112015-previo 1 y está diseñado para la adquisición de 10.500 disparos, entendiéndose cada disparo el conjunto formado por el proyectil, la espoleta, la carga y el estopín. Los disparos serán del tipo rompedor, iluminante y fumígeno repartidos en cinco anualidades y en lotes separados para cada tipo de munición. 

Sale a una previsión de 2.100 pepinos por año.
Eso, en "modo guerra tranquila" (100 pepinos al día por batería), da para 3 semanas 1 sola batería.

Pero es que ni eso salió.

Por cierto, en abril USA puso 165 M$ sobre la mesa para comprar "a quien la tuviese disponible" un gran lote de munición rusa-soviética de 152 mm.
Como al parecer nadie tenía suficiente, o no quiso vaciar arsenales, hubo que montar el plan B, dotar a Ucrania de suficientes "tubos" de 155 Otan, y suministrarles munición 155 Otan.
Por supuesto, la campaña de imagen y RR.PP. (los magníficos Obuses M777 que cambiarán el curso de la guerra y tal....), fue muy buena. Pero puro bluf.
USA sabía que la artillería que podía hacer algo era la original ucrano-soviética de 152. Solo que se quedaron sin suficientes municiones, y no lograron encontrar proveedor.
(Para ver más claro que el plan B, los obuses M777 era un bluf: los 165 M$ de munición 152 mm, sirven para unos 55.000 "pepinos tontos" de 155 Otan. Eso en el Donbass son un par de días de combate ..... Por eso la densidad de fuego ucraniana es tan pobre, en comparación con la rusa. Y también por eso, para que "se vean" los M777, han utilizado algunos para hacer bombardeos terroristas sobre objetivos civiles. El único propósito era meramente propagandístico)








EE.UU. autoriza el suministro a Ucrania de municiones de artillería "no estándar"


Siguiendo el foco de las noticias de las últimas semanas, los países occidentales se encuentran proveyendo a Ucrania de un cada vez mayor número de




www.zona-militar.com


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Creo que superaron el "trillón" hace unos años. Eso son $200k por noruego. Es para quitarse el sombrero, que alguien sea capaz de planificar de esa manera en lugar de tirar el dinero en electoralismo es un gran logro. Me imagino a un político español teniendo a su alcance no ya ese dinero, solo la quinta parte, y la de ideas peregrinas que se le ocurririan para derrochar un dinero que "no es de nadie".



Otro q no sabe lo q es un trillón ,es 10¹⁸ o un millón de billones. 

Y eso no lo tiene. Tú quieres decir que ha superado 10¹² que es un billón. Así es en Europa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)

Un poco off topic, pero relacionado con todo lo que esta pasando a nivel global.

Fijaos la que tienen montada en holanda los agricultores.


----------



## Nicors (2 Jul 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108289



No, la realidad, el ESTADO TERRORISTA RUSO bombardea edificios de civiles en represalia por haberlos desalojados de la serpiente









Rusia comete una nueva masacre contra civiles al atacar un edificio de viviendas en Odesa


Al menos 21 personas han muerto, entre ellas, seis menores. Moscú afirma que sus tropas han llegado a las puertas de Lisichansk, último bastión para el control de Lugansk, en el este del país




elpais.com


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jul 2022)

Es off topic y tal pero en el ultimo ano han muerto mas de 10 generales cubanos ( dos en la ultima semana ) y hoy murio el # 1 del regimen cubano . El poder detras del trono , el Rasputin de la corte , el cerebro del conglomerado GAESA , que es un estado dentro del estado 
El general Luis Alberto Lopez Callejas . Un tipo joven ( 60 anos ) , Murio de un infarto . 
La economia cubana esta al borde del colapso economico . Rusia podra aguantar las sanciones hasta que el Invierno se congele , pero los efectos colaterales en el III mundo seran brutales . Si Cuba cae , cae Venezuela . Y si cae Venezuela el petroleo ruso sera prescindible 
Maduro sin la proteccion de los servicios secretos cubanos no dura ni un mes en el poder . 
Tal vez sea esa la estrategia del Imperio . Que la economia de paises emergentes y del III mundo colapse para que ellos ( la elite ) puedan comprar las acciones de las companias quebradas a precio de saldo , sorry ...queria decir gratis ( via tecla & impresora ) 
Si la lira turca se hunde un 50 % ( por ejemplo ) las empresas turcas valdrian ( en $ ) un 50 % mas baratas . 
El clapham sospecha que la estrategia es echar abajo el valor de los activos : acciones , cryptos , pisos ( pronto , todavia no ) todo perdera valor incluyendo el dinero en efectivo ( via inflacion ) no habra escondite ...sera el regreso al siglo XVII .
Sera terrorifico . Creanle al clapham , estuvo alli . Sin agua corriente , sin electricidad , sin calefaccion , sin medicinas , sin transporte publico ...
Una manera mas facil de colonizar al mundo . No lo invades ni lo destruyes , lo conquistas I N T A C T O . Brillante . 
Aprended latin , montar a caballo , esgrima y disparar con mosquetes ...


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Otro q no sabe lo q es un trillón ,es 10¹⁸ o un millón de billones.
> 
> Y eso no lo tiene. Tú quieres decir que ha superado 10¹² que es un billón. Así es en Europa.



Por qué crees que lo pongo entre comillas y que luego digo 200.000 por cabeza, que es exactamente 1 billón europeo ?


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

El mariscal de opereta, nunca ha tenido mucho apoyo real en Libia, solo los maletines con dolares crujientes lo pusieron donde esta, Haftar esta enfermo de cancer y no le queda mucho, esta intentando poner a su hijo al mando de parte del avispero libio.


----------



## Egam (2 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Regalar 1000 millones para Noruega, *es el 0,0001% de su fondo soberano*. Es como si a ti se te cayera una moneda (media en realidad) de centavo al piso. No te hace ni falta agacharte a recogerla.



te ha sobrado un cero.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mil gracias. Todo un placer leer su post.
> 
> Y sigo..que le puede costar a Rusia cada mes ?
> 
> ...



A Rusia la municion no le cuesta la mitad ni remotamente. 

Del hilo de Siria recuerdo que los ATGM a los americanos les costaban unos 60.000 dolares por unidad, mientras que los equivalentes rusos les salian por 2.000 dolares la unidad a Rusia.

Eso si, luego vienen los que no tienen ni idea a hablar del PIB y comparar presupuestos de defensa.


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

Hay que pagar a todos los expertos de powerpoint y vividores del lobby. Ademas de importar las materias primas para fabricarlos.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La tendencia es a querer estabilizarlo en 55 rublos el dólar pero no hay manera se ha puesto a 54,5, no quieren un rublo demasiado fuerte como los chinos no quieren un yuan fuerte.
> 
> Ya ves.



Ya veo que cuando sube es bueno y también es malo.

Jajajaja si no existieran habría que inventarlos.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya veo que cuando sube es bueno y también es malo.
> 
> Jajajaja si no existieran habría que inventarlos.



No es por meter el dedo en el ojo y hacerle la pua al camarada @JAGGER pero al clapham no se la cuelan ...
Dale a un juden un mapa , un lapiz y una calculadora y le haras mas feliz que una mosca posada en el culo de un cerdo , sorry ...carnero
El PIB de Rusia en 2021 fue de 1.5 trillones de euros . Como el valor ( medio ) del EURO en 2021 fue de 85 sacando cuentas ...
El PIB de Rusia en 2021 fue de 127.5 trillones de rublos .
Suponiendo que la economia rusa " COLAPSARA " catastroficamente un 10 % en 2022 el valor seria 127.5 x 90 / 100 = 114 trillones
114 trillones dividido entre 57 = 2 trillones de euros
Suponiendo que el COLAPSO fuera del 20 % 127.5 x 80 / 100 = 102 trillones dividido entre 57 = 1.78 trillones de euros
Es el rublo , estupido . Aunque el PIB en rublos haya disminuido en 25 trillones , el PIB en euros habra aumentado en 0.28 trillones .
Por delante de Canada e Italia . En resumen : Rusia se convertira en 2023 en la 8va economia del mundo .
Por detras de EE UU , China , Japon , Alemania , India , UK y Francia
Nada mal para un pais que esta " perdiendo " la guerra .


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (2 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Las 4 pegadas a Japon son las que reclaman los nipones. Las capturaron los rusos al final de la SGM



Los soviéticos iban por el Hokkaido, pero los japoneses se dieron cuenta a tiempo y se rindieron a los estadounidenses, quienes prohibieron cualquier avance soviético mas en Japón, ya era suya.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (2 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La OTAN se paseo 20 años por Afganistan haciendo lo que le daba la gana y tocandole los huevos a Iran,Rusia y China porque tenian un portaviones en mitad de Asia.
> 
> Y en el hilo de Afganistan ya os avisamos a los putincels de que si EEUU se retiraba era porque iban a meter la zarpa en otro sitio.Todo el espectaculo ese del aeropuerto lo causaron los mierdas globalistas a caso hecho.
> 
> Pero vamos,que si tu quieres seguir con la fantasia de que unos narcotraficantes de opio(que es lo que vosotros llamais talibanes)expulsaron a la OTAN pues adelante.Aunque de ilusiones no se vive.



La OTAN, EEUU ocupó las ciudades de Afganistán no el campo. Afganistán es predominantemente rural y feudal; EEUU hizo acuerdos con los señores modo "dejar hacer, dejar pasar", incentivando el cultivo de amapola que con el taliban corrido, podía exportarse como opio a las Américas, Europa, Asia. Si revisan las noticias de hace años, el taliban se dedicó a destruir las caravanas de camiones que abastecían a las ciudades afganas desde Pakistán, a la larga eso ahogaría al gobierno, como pasó. Los gringos solo hicieron las maletas y se largaron por vía aérea, ya no necesitaban opio (heroína), tenían algo mejor:


----------



## Mabuse (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espabila que tu culo es el próximo objetivo , maricon.



Pero cuanta homofobia destilas...perro rojo...que pasa, es que ya no quieres a los niños de podemos???

A ver si tu voto a la de "las cosas chulisimas" empieza a flaquear!!!


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> No es por hundiros la moral , pero Espana es un 50 % mas pobre que hace 27 anos
> El PIB de Espana ( en 1994 ) fue de 1 325 millones de onzas de oro ( traducido en papeles de colores : 530 mil millones de $ )
> El PIB de Espana ( en 2021 ) fue de 648 millones de onzas de oro ( traducido en papeles de colores : 1.2 trillones de $ )
> El PIB de Espana ( en 2037 ) sera de ____________



A esa cifra de 2021 bajale un 20%...que esta muy inflada...una pregunta para Claphamides...ahora sacaran a las putas de la cifra de PIB???
Porque creo que las van a prohibir...


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo que Francia está peor. La economía entera de la UE es zombi. Nuestra chulería para con los rusos nos va convertir en momias.
> No hará falta que los rusos invadan occidente.



Bueno...finalmente, mucho se nacionalizara...hecho mierda, pero mierda del estado...

No te satisface la idea...Bruto, hijo mio???


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Misiles y aviones modernos? Si esto es así ya me voy preparando para meterme en el bunker, ya que sería una declaración total de guerra a Rusia.



Dudo que esos cargamentos lleguen a entrar en el teatro ucraniano...SON OBJETIVO LEGITIMO.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A esa cifra de 2021 bajale un 20%...que esta muy inflada...una pregunta para Claphamides...ahora sacaran a las putas de la cifra de PIB???
> Porque creo que las van a prohibir...



Entre tu opinion y la opinion de expansion , no se Rick ...








PIB - Producto Interior Bruto 2022


El Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) mide el valor monetario de la producción de bienes y servicios finales de un país durante un año. El PIB también se define como el conjunto de todos los bienes y servicios finales producidos en un país durante un año.




datosmacro.expansion.com




Las putas no pagan impuestos . Ni en EE UU ( donde la prostitucion es ilegal ) ni en Rusia . Ofrecer un servicio sexual a cambio de un generoso donativo no es prostitucion , es un servicio a la comunidad .


----------



## coscorron (2 Jul 2022)

Pues no lo entiendo si nuestros gerifaltes decían que se le comprábamos para hacerles un favor y si queríamos lo sustituimos por alguna moñada ecoresiliente en tres días... Será que se han equivocado o igual nos mienten siempre que les interesa. Pues ahora es que es tarde...Rusia nos cortará el gas y si no es este invierno sera otro pero lo hará lo antes que pueda y nosotros deberíamos ponernos a sustituirlo de verdad y como sea... Entre medias hacer que algunos listos paguen no vendrá mal... Para que el próximo lío se lo piensen mejor


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lugansk comenzó a emitir pasaportes rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pa mí que estos no confían mucho en las cositas chulas? verdad escoria pingüino gilipollenka?


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

Las cuentas de Sánchez no cuadran: España no tiene margen para gastar más en Defensa


El compromiso para elevar el gasto militar contrasta con el incremento estructural del déficit, las presiones latentes sobre el gasto y las dudas que deja el aumento de la recaudación




www.elconfidencial.com





*El compromiso para elevar el gasto militar contrasta con el incremento estructural del déficit, las presiones latentes sobre el gasto y las dudas que deja el aumento de la recaudación.*


----------



## coscorron (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya veo que cuando sube es bueno y también es malo.
> 
> Jajajaja si no existieran habría que inventarlos.



Eres tan tonto no que no sabes que a la mayoría de países lo que les interesa es una moneda no muy fuerte ni muy débil... Aquí, en China y en USA se busca lo mismo... Una moneda lo suficientemente débil que te permita exportar y lo suficientemente fuerte que te permita importar sin generar inflación.


----------



## rascachapas (2 Jul 2022)

Parece que se está despertando el movimiento anti-OTAN. Ayer en la sexta diciendo abiertamente que EEUU conspiró contra España para que entrará en la OTAN y que Felipe Gonzalez cambió de idea después de ir a ver a Reagan.

Como venga una crisis gorda me parece que este movimiento va a crecer de manera exponencial. No creo que les haga gracia que se acaben las paguitas mientras se alimenta la máquina de guerra otánica.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

Algo no encaja: Las bolsas 'compran' la recesión y se esperan más ganancias


Se acaba el primer semestre de un año que, seguro, se recordará. Y no precisamente por sus buenas noticias. Una escalada en los precios que no ha hecho sino incrementarse con la irrupción de un conflicto en Occidente sin precedentes desde 1939, sumado al endurecimiento de la política monetaria...



www.eleconomista.es





Se llama "ponerse corto", maravillas de la creatividad contable financiera de nuestro siglo: cuando ellos pierden, tú ganas. Sacas pasta de valores negativos.
No es de extrañar que el capitalismo tenga crisis sistémicas cíclicas.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eres tan tonto no que no sabes que a la mayoría de países lo que les interesa es una moneda no muy fuerte ni muy débil... Aquí, en China y en USA se busca lo mismo... Una moneda lo suficientemente débil que te permita exportar y lo suficientemente fuerte que te permita importar sin generar inflación.



Es más fácil debilitar una divisa que fortalecerla. Pero lo más importante es poder hacer con ella lo que se te antoje según tus propios intereses y sin tener que aceptar presiones de instituciones mafiosas y corruptas. Los excedentes comerciales y baja deuda de China y Rusia les permiten esos lujos.


----------



## coscorron (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las cuentas de Sánchez no cuadran: España no tiene margen para gastar más en Defensa
> 
> 
> El compromiso para elevar el gasto militar contrasta con el incremento estructural del déficit, las presiones latentes sobre el gasto y las dudas que deja el aumento de la recaudación
> ...



A Antonio todo eso se la suda mientras el BCE provea... Déficit estructural??? Amos anda Moratalla... Y lo peor es que no es sólo déficit son los desequilibrios que subsisten por ese déficit e impiden que la economía arranque.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A Antonio todo eso se la suda mientras el BCE provea... Déficit estructural??? Amos anda Moratalla... Y lo peor es que no es sólo déficit son los desequilibrios que subsisten por ese déficit e impiden que la economía arranque.



El BCE provee créditos que tienes que devolver. Te autoriza a endeudarte. El muerto lo pagamos todos.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No interesa el PIB !!!, *mira el FONDO SOBERANO !!*
> 
> Es como si alguien gana 2000 euros al mes, pero tiene un depósito por 5 millones de euros !!




El Fondo Soberano es *INVERSIÓN* no gasto.
*No es un DEPÓSITO* en el Banco, son acciones de Apple, oro o bitcoin y es un fondo *PARA PENSIONES*.

Por tanto si te crees que Noruega saca de su fondo de pensiones 1000 millones de euros para Ucrania, vas listo 
Los saca de su PIB y sus impuestos, y si no los tiene se endeuda, que para eso tiene un ratio del 50% de deudas sobre su PIB.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | El preocupante mensaje de Rusia tras la declaración de la OTAN: "Esto es un viraje gravísimo" | Marca


El ministro de Economía alemán advierte de que Rusia podría retrasar aún más el suministro de gas Alemania considerará la posibilidad de que Rusia con




www.marca.com






*Putin advierte: "Vuestra presión sin precedentes nos lleva a acelerar la unificación con Bielorrusia",* señalaba el presidente de Rusia sobre las sanciones y medidas impuestas por la comunidad internacional a raíz de la invasión de Ucrania que están acelerando la "integración" de Rusia y Bielorrusia.


"Las *sanciones impuestas por el tan llamado Occidente colectivo están llevándonos hacia ese territorio"*, ha manifestado durante el Foro de las Regiones de Rusia y Bielorrusia. En un discurso, el presidente ha destacado que Moscú y Minsk seguirán desarrollando la cooperación *en materia de fertilizantes y alimentos.*


----------



## Triyuga (2 Jul 2022)

*Entrevista al historiador Pío Moa: “Una de las causas del odio a Rusia es que esta no cree un motivo de orgullo las perturbaciones sexuales”*





“Algo ha puesto muy de relieve el festival de gangters de la OTAN en Madrid: la inmensa paletería y provincianismo de los políticos y periodistas españoles”. Son palabras del historiador y colaborador de AD, Pío Moa, contenidas en una entrevista en la que analiza la con perspectiva sumamente crítica la Cumbre de la OTAN celebrada esta semana en Madrid. Afirma Pío Moa que Rusia está ganando la guerra, y considera que ahí el problema de la OTAN: “no puede tolerar un nuevo fracaso después de la serie de ellos que ha venido teniendo”, sostiene. También afirma rotundo que “una de las causas del odio a Rusia es que esta no cree un motivo de orgullo las perturbaciones sexuales”.
*– ¿Qué le ha parecido la cumbre de la OTAN celebrada en Madrid?*

Sobre todo una imagen: las dos ministras de exteriores de Finlandia y Suecia, a los pies de Erdogan, firmando todo lo que este les pide. La defensa de los derechos humanos, ya se sabe. La OTAN.
Los lacayos anfitriones de la OTAN en Madrid han puesto a cenar al representante de Hungría junto al “marido” del representante de Luxemburgo. Y es que los valores de la OTAN son los lgtbi. Una de las causas del odio a Rusia es que esta no cree un motivo de orgullo las perturbaciones sexuales.
*– El asunto que sin duda ha generado más consenso en la cumbre ha sido la condena de la llamada invasión rusa de Ucrania.*
Una persona que no sea idiota siempre se pregunta por el carácter o calidad de quien opina. Si los que condenan la invasión de Ucrania son los que han invadido y destruido ya unos cuantos países y causado cientos de miles de muertos y millones de desplazados, les dará poco crédito. Pasa algo parecido con el franquismo: si quienes le atacan furiosamente son los asesinos etarras y sus simpatizantes corruptos socialistas, cualquiera sacará de ahí algunas conclusiones. Pero ya lo dice la Biblia: “el número de idiotas es infinito”
*– ¿Cuál ha sido para usted la lección más intranquilizadora de la guerra de Ucrania?*
Sin duda, ver cómo la Triple M, comportándose como un aparato de desinformación totalitario, ha logrado en poco tiempo crear un clima de histeria probélica. Ello es aún peor en España, que no tiene ningún conflicto con Rusia y en cambio está invadida por Inglaterra y Usa, cuyas bases nos convierten en blanco de misiles en una guerra europea, mientras las potencias clave de la OTAN son amigas y aliadas de la tiranía que nos amenaza en Ceuta y Melilla.
*– Un momento cumbre fue la visita de los mandatarios de la OTAN al museo del Prado*
Letizia y las primeras damas de los gangsters de la OTAN posan ante el Guernica de Picasso. ¡Qué espléndida ironía! Los grandes campeones de los bombardeos masivos sobre población civil son precisamente las potencias dirigentes de la OTAN
*– Como era previsible, parece que Ceuta y Melilla quedan fuera del paraguas defensivo de la OTAN*
Nada puede ser más revelador que el asunto de Ceuta y Melilla. Obsérvese que prácticamente nadie lo había denunciado; casi yo solo vengo haciéndolo insistentemente desde hace años. El propio VOX ha sido tan, digamos tonto, que ha hablado de extender la protección de la OTAN a Ceuta y Melilla. Es no tener ni idea de los intereses de Usa e Inglaterra, ni de lo poco que representa en el mundo un país gibraltarizado como España. Van a tener que ser más consecuentes.
Y que los gobiernos españoles, desde la entrada en la OTAN, también consideran marroquíes esas ciudades, aunque no puedan decirlo abiertamente, por ahora. Lo que han hecho, desde entonces, es alentar la entrada de marroquíes en ambas ciudades, con vistas a hacerlos mayoritarios.
Hay que entender que los gobiernos que convirtieron a Gibraltar en un emporio parasitario y metieron a España en la OTAN son los mismos que fomentan la islamización de Ceuta y Melilla, que han apoyado y financiado los separatismos, que rescataron a la ETA del derrumbe y promocionan el “orgullo” lgtbi.
Algo ha puesto muy de relieve el festival de gangters de la OTAN en Madrid: la inmensa paletería y provincianismo de los políticos y periodistas españoles.
*– ¿Y qué opina del papel del ejército español?*
Especial relieve tiene la evidente corrupción moral del ejército español: ya son muchos años sirviendo a intereses ajenos, bajo mando ajeno y en idioma ajeno.
*– ¿Y el del rey Felipe VI?*
Felipe VI no es propiamente un rey español, no representa a España sino más bien a Inglaterra en España. Igual que el Real Instituto Francis Drake, presidido por su majestad. Y quiere que su hija sea lo mismo.
*-Un detalle que no ha sido menor ha sido el supuesto error de la bandera de España al revés… ¡y no es la primera vez!*
Se trata claramente de lo que Freud llamaba un “acto fallido”. Simplemente refleja el profundo desprecio de los anglosajones hacia un país lacayo, al que invaden, y cuyos gobiernos y monarca se esfuerzan en mostrarles la mayor sumisión. “Amigos y aliados”, dicen los bergantes. Ni una cosa ni otra: cipayos. Ya Mohamed VI se permitió el mismo desprecio.
*– Pese a la propaganda, parece claro que Rusia está ganando la guerra*

Rusia está ganando la guerra, y he aquí el problema de la OTAN: no puede tolerar un nuevo fracaso después de la serie de ellos que ha venido teniendo. Por ello procura prolongar la lucha “hasta el último ucraniano”, arriesgándose a una escalada que derive en guerra general.
Si, a pesar de todo, Rusia se impusiera, se crearía una situación en la que los países lacayos de Usa e Inglaterra en Europa, y la misma OTAN, se sumirían en una crisis política profunda. Posiblemente tendrá que reestructurarse todo el continente.










Entrevista al historiador Pío Moa: "Una de las causas del odio a Rusia es que esta no cree un motivo de orgullo las perturbaciones sexuales"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Algo no encaja: Las bolsas 'compran' la recesión y se esperan más ganancias
> 
> 
> Se acaba el primer semestre de un año que, seguro, se recordará. Y no precisamente por sus buenas noticias. Una escalada en los precios que no ha hecho sino incrementarse con la irrupción de un conflicto en Occidente sin precedentes desde 1939, sumado al endurecimiento de la política monetaria...
> ...



Las pasta que salga de las bolsas...a donde ira??

Con la inflacion disparada...no creo deseen los inversores estar en liquidez...


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

La principal amenaza


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev La historia moderna, así como la historia de anteriores periodos de la humanidad, está repleta de información sobre conflictos militares y amenazas que impiden que …




slavyangrad.es











La principal amenaza


02/07/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev 


La historia moderna, así como la historia de anteriores periodos de la humanidad, está repleta de información sobre conflictos militares y amenazas que impiden que una especie de _era dorada_ reine en el planeta, una etapa en la que habría paz universal y prosperidad general. El último conflicto global, en el que participaron activamente docenas de estados, terminó en 1945 con la derrota completa del Estado que lo inició. A partir de entonces, solo habría en nuestro planeta enfrentamientos locales que, en principio, no podrían causar turbulencias a gran escala.

Si nos fiamos únicamente de las fuentes oficiales, que diligentemente ocultan el papel de los Estados Unidos de América en todo lo que está ocurriendo, toda amenaza a la paz viene exclusivamente de todo tipo de organizaciones terroristas, contra las que todo Estado cabal tiene la sagrada tarea de combatir. La apariencia de que Occidente como colectivo buscaba hacer algo parecido con Rusia llevaba dándose por hecho desde hace años. Era una apariencia hasta que los planes de atraerá a Rusia a un conflicto militar de gran escala fueron evidentes y nuestros _socios _occidentales comenzaron una confrontación manifiesta en la que las partes del nuevo conflicto global eran claramente identificadas. Otra guerra a nivel global estalló en el territorio de Ucrania y no fue Rusia quien la comenzó.

Occidente vuelve a hacer un intento de expandirse hacia el este. La vanguardia de este movimiento no es Alemania, sino Ucrania, que repentinamente olvidó su historia y decidió odiar todo lo soviético y, por defecto, todo lo ruso. Como antes, Rusia se encontraba, por supuesto, en su camino con una revivida ideología depredadora que molestó a quienes intentan imponer la _democracia_ en todas partes, incluso sin tener en cuenta la opinión de la población local [en una rueda de prensa conjunta con George W. Bush, Vladimir Putin afirmó que si democracia era lo que Estados Unidos había llevado a Irak, Rusia no quería democracia-_Ed_]. Esta situación requería revisar seriamente la lista de prioridades, lo que ocupó a los más prominentes representantes de la sociedad occidental, que antes habían luchado concienzudamente contra el _mal eterno_ en Irak, Yugoslavia, Afganistán o Siria.

“La Federación Rusa es la más significativa y directa amenaza a la seguridad de los Aliados y a la paz y estabilidad en la región euroatlántica”, afirmó la OTAN en un comunicado publicado en su página web. Los países miembros decidieron que continuarán contrarrestando las “amenazas rusas”, la “irresponsable retórica” y responderán a “acciones hostiles”. Era previsible, pero ilógico, fundamentalmente porque no hay base objetiva para esas afirmaciones.

Hoy, en el territorio de Ucrania, que nunca ha sido parte de la OTAN, Rusia está defendiendo sus intereses nacionales, su soberanía y la de esas repúblicas que ha reconocido y donde gran parte de la población ya tiene la ciudadanía rusa. Pero las acusaciones de que Rusia está realizando acciones ofensivas contra la Alianza del Atlántico Norte carecen de base alguna, ya que las tropas rusas no han cruzado la frontera de ningún país miembro. Es más, en los últimos meses, que han sido tremendamente tensos y difíciles, ni un solo proyectil ruso ha caído en el territorio de ninguno de los países que pertenecen al bloque militar occidental. Teniendo en cuenta que Ucrania es un país no alineado, cualquier interés de la OTAN por lo que ocurre en su territorio hace surgir muchas preguntas.

En sí mismo, el hecho de que Rusia haya sido declarada “amenaza número 1” de los países de la OTAN no sorprende a nadie. Lo importante no es que Occidente esté intentando justificar sus intentos de avanzar hacia el este conteniendo un hipotético avance ruso hacia el oeste. Tampoco que los venerables _demócratas_ se hayan pasado de la raya para proteger y apoyar al régimen que se formó en el territorio de Ucrania. Lo relevante es que lo publicado en el populista comunicado que designa a Rusia amenaza principal de los países de la alianza occidental es que es básicamente profético.

Rusia no suponía amenaza alguna al bloque de la OTAN y ciertamente no planeaba expandirse hacia el oeste capturando territorios de sus países miembros. Rusia intentaba únicamente restablecer el orden en sus fronteras y salvar de ser completamente aniquilados a quienes se consideran rusos no solo de palabra, sino que piensan como rusos. Pero ahora, Occidente ha creado una situación en la que Rusia decidirá antes o después convertirse en la principal amenaza. En realidad, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea nos están forzando a reconsiderar radicalmente nuestra política exterior [que desde 1991 ha mirado abierta y manifiestamente al oeste-_Ed_] al luchar contra nosotros por medio de los ucranianos y numerosos mercenarios, a quienes se envía armas y munición desde los depósitos de los países occidentales.

Rusia está destruyendo metódicamente las formaciones que se han creado en Ucrania durante estos años precisamente a base de dinero y participación directa de Occidente. Rusia se ve obligada a expandir sus fronteras al oeste, aunque este no era el objetivo al inicio de la intervención [en marzo, Rusia estaba dispuesta a abandonar los territorios capturados en Jerson y Zaporozhie en caso de acuerdo con Ucrania-_Ed_]. Rusia también va a transferir a Bielorrusia armas capaces de portar, si fuera necesario, ojivas nucleares.

Y lo que es más importante, Rusia continúa formando su propia coalición, que, si es necesario, está dispuesta a presionar a Occidente en el campo geopolítico, minando significativamente su poder económico y político. En la última cumbre de los BRICS, dos países más anunciaron su intención de unirse a esta coalición. ¿No sugiere esto que Rusia se convertirá realmente en amenaza para la OTAN en un futuro próximo? Es evidente, pero no es Rusia quien tiene la culpa de lo que está ocurriendo, sino Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea, que planeando la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, provocaron la expansión de Rusia hacia el oeste.


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Las pasta que salga de las bolsas...a donde ira??
> 
> Con la inflacion disparada...no creo deseen los inversores estar en liquidez...



Suponiendo que la pasta de las bolsas "exista". La finanza es puro trilerismo apalancado. Los derivados del crédito equivalen a diez veces el PIB mundial. Se inventan el valor de las acciones y productos financieros como el de las criptos. No tienen respaldo físico ni tienen relación con la creación de riqueza "real".


----------



## NS 4 (2 Jul 2022)

Hablando en plata...los viejos langostos y funcis metidos a hinbersobres dividinderos...que haran son sus emolumentos si los sacan de sus fondos de jimversion...???

Todo se antoja oscuro...como si cada uno de ellos hubiese sido engordado para un San Martin muy proximo ya....


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hablando en plata...los viejos langostos y funcis metidos a hinbersobres dividinderos...que haran son sus emolumentos si los sacan de sus fondos de jimversion...???
> 
> Todo se antoja oscuro...como si cada uno de ellos hubiese sido engordado para un San Martin muy proximo ya....



La inmensa mayoría de la población (funci o no) carece de instrucción financiera o de conocimientos mínimos de economía. Son carne de cañón de sus bancos.
Ante la mínima contingencia sistémica perderán lo apostado, o sea, ahorrado. A día de hoy, ningún producto financiero ofrece rentabilidades superiores o equivalentes a la inflación actual. Todos pierden.
Salvo los de arriba.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que fabrique a precios mas baratos se imagina.
> Lo q intento averiguar es cuanto se ha de gastar occidente en munición, a precios de occidente , cada mes para poder tener la misma capacidad de fuego que Rusia ( si es q consiguieran la misma cantidad de cañones, obuses, etc )
> 
> Probablemente serían entre 4000 y 8000 millones de euros mensuales en munición .
> ...



Quizá no. Ya se las han ingeniado durante siglos para hacer creer a la mayoría del mundo, afectados incluidos, que ellos no cometieron ningún genocidio en las tierras de América del Norte que robaron, pero que en cambio España sí, que fuimos lo peor. Así que si al final de la corrida queda Europa como la que no cumple sus promesas, lo cual en este caso sí sería cierto, y que ellos son seres de luz y que solo querían ayudar, pues tampoco me habría de extrañar mucho.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> A Rusia la municion no le cuesta la mitad ni remotamente.
> 
> Del hilo de Siria recuerdo que los ATGM a los americanos les costaban unos 60.000 dolares por unidad, mientras que los equivalentes rusos les salian por 2.000 dolares la unidad a Rusia.
> 
> Eso si, luego vienen los que no tienen ni idea a hablar del PIB y comparar presupuestos de defensa.



La diferencia es que con uno usa aciertas en el blanco con los rusos tienes que tirar 30 y ya no es el coste es que delatan tu posición y te conviertes en carne de contra batería


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

Del bajo nivel de nuestros becarios panfleteros:









¿Por qué Rusia se ha retirado de la isla de las Serpientes?


El ejército ruso se ha retirado de este importante islote que controlaba desde el pasado 24 de febrero, día en el que estalló la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania



www.abc.es





La *retirada de Rusia* de un *conclave *tan estratégico como lo es la *isla de las Serpientes* podría ser una señal del futuro que le depara a Moscú en la guerra de Ucrania.

Imagino que quería decir *"enclave"*. Y os juro que en la radio pública repetidamente he escuchado a la becaria de turno decir *inflacción* en lugar de inflación. Eso sí, nunca ha faltado el tono dramático.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Jul 2022)

"China amenaza nuestra seguridad" - resolución de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.

En respuesta, los chinos comunes comenzaron a distribuir en Internet un mapa con la ubicación de las bases militares estadounidenses cerca de China.

¿De dónde viene la verdadera amenaza?


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108485
> 
> "China amenaza nuestra seguridad" - resolución de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El Corte Inglés cerró el mes de junio dos centros comerciales y otro más en agosto, mejor que se preocupen de no desaparecer.
> Y una cosa más *estos eran los que se dedicaban a fabricar y vender ropa para los amigos de las "democracias liberales" ISIS en Siria.*



Cierto. Recuerdo que ese asunto se comentó en el hilo de Siria, Como no recuerdo en que capítulo y menos la página, he aquí uno de los artículos de prensa con la noticia: ¿Y si el Rey, el PP o El Corte Inglés están tras el terrorismo del ISIS?


----------



## Burbruxista (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo que Francia está peor. La economía entera de la UE es zombi. *Nuestra chulería para con los rusos nos va convertir en momias*.
> No hará falta que los rusos invadan occidente.



Aprovecho esta cita para comentar esto. En realidad no es nuestra chulería, es la traición de los que nos dirigen. Ni siquiera son chulos, es perrofalderismo, venta de sus almas al señor feudal por poder o por dinero y en consecuencia traición a sus administrados. Y en eso tenemos toda la culpa nosotros por mantenerlos en el poder, sacarlos de ahí es una obligación moral. El problema es que dudo de que a los estudiantes de la ESO desde hace muchos años les estén enseñando negro sobre blanco el proceso de la formación de la voluntad política y de soberanía del pueblo que forma la nación, nuestros dirigentes están haciendo bien su trabajo de traición.

¿Se puede vivir con dignidad cuando te han pisoteado dos veces poniendo la bandera del revés? Sé que mucha gente considera la bandera como un trapo con connotaciones nacionalistas, pero a estos les diré que no es lo que tú consideres, es lo que consideran los que la han puesto del revés, y ellos sí dan mucha trascendencia al símbolo, y lo que están diciendo es: te hemos pisoteado, eres un vasallo de la peor clase, lo hago público y notorio, y demuestro con ello que no rechistas porque no te queda dignidad alguna como país.
Estos son nuestros aliados. Y no nos engañemos, cuando escupen a este país están escupiendo a sus habitantes que son quienes ejerciendo su soberanía decidieron establecerse como nación. Nos quitan la dignidad a todos y cada uno de nosotros.

Sí, vivimos en el feudalismo. Nos señorean porque no sabemos defendernos nosotros mismos, y necesitamos que nos protejan terceros. El señor feudal ya nos avisó que o con él o sufriríamos las consecuencias, y así estamos, pagamos vasallaje a cambio de protección. Y el vasallaje cada vez es más denigrante.

Estos son nuestros dirigentes:
- Nosotros: Europa, ¿podemos parar esta puta guerra? Es bastante obvio que nos está perjudicando muy seriamente, y no acabamos de tener claro qué coño de positivo estamos sacando con ella, aparte ya de que está muriendo gente inocente a cascoporro. ¿Es que sois psicópatas y no lo veis, o qué? Seguro que no es sencillo, hará falta un arduo proceso de negociación, encontrar un equilibrio donde ambas partes estén cómodas, pero somos Europa y podemos todavía tener los arrestos para liderar esto por nuestra cuenta. Ello tendrá que suponer dar un golpe en la mesa y ponerse de pie ante el señor feudal, porque desde luego este quiere bronca sí o sí. Pero ya es hora de ponerse de pie.
- Dirigentes: Ni hablar. Ya sé que es duro, vas a tener que ducharte dos veces a la semana y en un minuto, poner los electrodomésticos a la noche, y olvídate de vacaciones porque el desplazamiento va a ser impagable. Y ya puedes estar contento que de momento no te mando al frente.
- Nosotros:
* opción a) mira tronco, y qué coño crees que estoy haciendo si con los ingresos que tengo no me da para mucho más, y nos estás profundizando en una inflación brutal que o bien se va a cargar la empresa donde trabajo por falta de competitividad a nivel global, o bien me va a empobrecer porque no podrán subirme el sueldo en proporción a la inflación. ¿Qué quieres, que ya ni me duche, o qué?
* opción b) mira tronco, y qué coño crees que he estado haciendo hasta ahora. Soy de burbuja y lonchafinista, a ver si te crees que no sé que me vas a dejar tirado cuando me vaya acercando a la jubilación. Que me vas a poner el palo y la zanahoria y no alcanzaremos la zanahoria en la puta vida. Pero mi problema ahora es que no sé qué hacer con el ahorro, que si lo dejo en liquidez me lo vas a comer en cinco años, y ya no sé dónde invertirlo, que estás empeñado en que esto sea un mar de incertidumbres con tu puto covid y tu puta guerra. 
- Dirigentes: pues os jodéis, a ajo y agua, esto está decidido (en su cabeza: me han dicho que es guerra sí o sí, y yo a obedecer, total estoy bajo el paraguas del que me ha puesto aquí, a mí no me afecta).
- Nosotros: a esto queríamos llegar con la pregunta, a que os mofáis en el pueblo, os importamos una puta mierda, sois unos traidores.

Pero bueno, ensoñaciones mías, porque el pueblo está narcotizado.
Por qué será que da la impresión de que rusos y chinos no tratan así a su gente, que igual estoy equivocado pero no lo parece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus .
Un ataque de ingeniería social a la población occidental para esquilmarle los ahorros y expropiar las herencias, además de otras acciones liberticidas y genocidas, como el encarcelamiento en las propias casas, la gente ha aceptado " con agrado " por el estado de sumisión en el que se encuentran parecido al de una posguerra. 

*¿ qué pretenden las guerras ?* ¿ por qué destruyen todo y matan indiscriminadamente a la población inocente ? ¡ 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos y la guerra sirvió para convertirlos en la primera potencia mundial y salir de su recesión ) EL ATAQUE A EUROPA FUE UN GRAN NEGOCIO PARA LA ANGLOESFERA .
Primero agitaron el avispero. después vendieron las armas . finalmente saquearon a todos los países y los endeudaron con el plan Marshall.
Tan bien les salió el negocio que han vuelto a la carga para repetirlo. 

¿ por qué mataron a millones de japoneses y amenazaron con destruir una ciudad cada semana hasta su total rendición ? Se rindieron a la segunda . 
y en eso consisten las guerras : llevar a la población a un estado de terror permanente que aceptan cualquier cosa con tal de seguir vivos. 

es el periodo que transcurre tras un conflicto armado o una guerra lo suficientemente intensa como para desencadenar una situación de penuria, de crisis económica y social, que no finaliza hasta que se alcance una recuperación económica y una superación de un conjunto de problemas sociales, como puede ser el reabastecimiento normal similar al periodo de preguerra y a otros muchos factores relacionados indirectamente que afectan a la superación de la crisis social.

El periodo de posguerra desencadena una situación de crisis económica y social que no es más que el mismo saqueo que ocurría cuando se asaltaba una tribu y se llevaban todos sus recursos . Si un país tiene una población más preparada y trabajadora como el caso de Alemania o Japón son la gallina de los huevos de oro ! serán saqueados constantemente . Por eso no ha habido coronavirus en Somalia ni Etiopía ni ningún otro país sin recursos.


ES LO QUE HAN HECHO CON EL CORONAVIRUS :

Si el miedo se define como la angustia provocada por la presencia de un peligro real o imaginario , se puede asumir que el terror sobreviene cuando el miedo ha superado los controles del cerebro y ya no puede pensarse racionalmente. 

Solo hay que tirar del hilo de quien ordenó en España la pantomima de los ataudes en el palacio de hielo y tendremos a los jefes de los políticos de este país que ha cedido su soberanía sin haber perdido ninguna guerra como Japón o Alemania. 

Biden es una marioneta más . Hemos descubierto con la defenestración de Trump que el presidente de Estados Unidos no manda nada. 
De hecho es terriblemente angustioso que estén en el máximo puesto ejecutivo un moribundo igual que Roosevelt y un borracho y drogadicto igual que Churchill. 







Se trata de sometimiento y rendición . LA MASCARILLA ES EL HIYAB OCCIDENTAL . No es solo un símbolo de sumisión al poder sino que tiene efectos permanentes en la mente del individuo y toda la sociedad. 

De la misma manera que cuando a un caballo salvaje y brioso se le doma . Se le maltrata hasta romperle el alma . Cree que lo van a matar y acepta cualquier alternativa hasta el punto que se convierta en un zombi . Desde ese día dejará de tener voluntad propia para ser dirigido por las riendas . La mascarilla provoca en la mente el mismo efecto de las riendas y el bocado . Se llama bocado o freno a la parte de la brida que se introduce en la boca del caballo para dirigirlo. 

LA DOMA ES PERMANENTE . Por eso ha sido a los niños EN TODOS LOS PAÍSES OCCIDENTALES los que han sido más atacados para que el daño sea irreversible .


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿cómo es el himar sin capar?, ¿y el M777 sin capar?.
> 
> Porque más bien lo todo el mundo ve son sistemas al límite de sus posibilidades, pero a lo mejor es debido a la castración que ha eliminado sus capacidades mágicas, quién sabe.



Los HIMARS podían usar unos proyectiles guiados que son los que marcan la diferencia, si no, son un Smerch muy caro.
Los 777 yanquis llevan un sistema de tiro GPS que no se ha enviado, sin el son un D30 caro y delicado. Encima parece ser que el año que han hecho con un GPS canadiense es detectable por los radares contrabateriarusos y por eso están cayendo tantos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jul 2022)

la única persona que llevaba mascarilla en la cumbre de la OTAN entre tantos arrumacos besos y abrazos de la élite inmunizada ..

fue la traductora de Fumio Kishida el primer ministro de Japón.
La traductora de Erdogan llevaba una capuruza que viene siendo el mismo símbolo de sumisión.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Si dicen nuestras élites que está loquisimo y con un Parkinson devastador. Hay que joderse...




Quien a visto el Parkinson en vivo y en directo sabe que no lo tiene.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> Que hace un vehiculo en un aeropuerto cerrado al tráfico
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108206
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108206
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108206



Es un "Follow Me"


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108485
> 
> "China amenaza nuestra seguridad" - resolución de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Ya, claro...me gustaría ver como viviría usted en un "régimen chino", es muy posible que este foro no existiese


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Convertir al 30% de tu población en parias. Muy inteligente. Este Zelensky es un genio.



Ya lo han hecho los 3 Bálticos.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ya lo han hecho los 3 Bálticos.



Es jodido ser ruso, y más ahora con la rusofobia incentivada por EU y USA.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Jul 2022)

Presupuesto USA defensa 2022 831.000 millones de dólares. 
Presupuesto Rusia defensa 2022 unos 61.000 millones de dólares. 
13/14 a 1 y aún así van por detrás en múltiples sistemas de armas. Son un agujero negro de corrupción, comisionistas, vendehumistas y demás ralea.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108485
> 
> "China amenaza nuestra seguridad" - resolución de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Ver esto produce sonrojo. El imperialismo de USA/OTAN está llegando a unos extremos grotescos. 

Es fundamental para el normal equilibrio y contrapesos del mundo que esta guerra la gane Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

Hombre, aunque no les falte razón, la propaganda rusa siempre está a pleno pulmón. Esto no es un juego de buenos y malos. Es un juego de intereses.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

No les veo tener elecciones o elegir exactamente lo que quieren, 

Crees que están de fiesta todo el tiempo como en esos vídeos?

Hostia, esto es más grave......


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ Stuación en Severodonetsk-Lysichansk
> a las 20.30 horas del 1 de julio de 2022
> 
> La situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lisichansk y sus suburbios se está deteriorando. El cerco se está reduciendo.
> ...



Esto es insostenible, les caen pepinos por 3 lados y las carreteras ya están bajo control enemigo. De verdad que lo siento por los pobres que están ahí dentro. Hay vídeos de la retirada que de cada 6 camiones pasan 2.


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostias, vaya zasca de jilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las replicas de airsoft están hechas de tal manera que solo el cajón de mecanismos y los cargadores se distinguen (y por dentro) del arma real. Piezas externas fuera de eso (culatas, guardamanos, miras) son intercambiables. En el caso del AK son más baratas las 2piezas de madera del guardamanos de uno de verdad que uno de airsoft lleno de raíles.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No les veo tener elecciones o elegir exactamente lo que quieren,
> 
> Crees que están de fiesta todo el tiempo como en esos vídeos?
> 
> Hostia, esto es más grave......



A ti te dejan elegir si quieres mantener inmis ilegales? o que estos entren como Pedro por su casa? 
han hecho algun referendum sobre las CC.AAs o sobre la monarquía? 
Te dejan elegir sobre ayudas, impuestos, etc? 
Te dejaron votar algo sobre el covi 1984 y las restricciones? 


pues eso...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Dudo que esos cargamentos lleguen a entrar en el teatro ucraniano...SON OBJETIVO LEGITIMO.



No seria extraño que ya hubiesen pilotos ucranianos capaces de pilotar un F-16 y en Turquia los otanicos tienen a mas de 300 pilotos de F-16 que fueron purgados y expulsados del ejercito, muchos de ellos trabajando por 1.000 euros o menos en el bazar de su tio Demir Abdul.


----------



## pgas (2 Jul 2022)

*Las autoridades de Ucrania quieren vengarse de los habitantes de Lisichansk*



Por tradición, se supone que cualquier guerra emprendida por tal o cual Estado se realiza en interés y para la defensa, protección, beneficio del pueblo, nación, población, etc. Ucrania ha hecho ajustes a estas ideas centenarias que se han vuelto “ingenuas”. Kyiv, como se dijo, se está defendiendo (¡con armas ofensivas y pesadas!) por objetivos completamente diferentes (victoria sobre Rusia) y un puñado de personas en la capital de los EE. UU. La práctica ha demostrado que los ucranianos comunes no significan nada para el régimen oligárquico gobernante posterior a Maidan.

Primero, se aprueban leyes en Kyiv que declaran a todos los ciudadanos que permanecen y permanecen en los territorios liberados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF como “colaboradores” con la amenaza de penas reales de prisión. Ahora le sigue un proyecto de ley sobre la deportación forzosa de la población de la zona de combate. Serhiy Gaidai, el jefe de la administración militar de la región de Lugansk, declaró esto en el aire del canal de televisión Ucrania 24.

Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades ucranianas se guían por consideraciones supuestamente “humanitarias” y desean “salvar” a las personas, ya que la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Lysychansk (mientras hablamos de esta ciudad) es crítica y agrava el hecho que unos 15 mil vecinos no quieren salir de sus casas categóricamente. Como saben, las formaciones armadas subordinadas a Kyiv utilizan regularmente a la población civil como escudo humano, ahora es el turno de los residentes de Lisichansk de "cubrirse" en propósitos políticos. Toda la acción de desalojo forzoso se parece a un acto de venganza abierta contra los residentes recalcitrantes.

El caso es que hace unos días, el canal de televisión francés France 24 mostró un reportaje real desde Lisichansk, absolutamente sin censura. Los residentes locales dijeron honestamente que estaban esperando la llegada de las tropas rusas, porque el ejército ucraniano estaba bombardeando a la población civil y la mayoría de la gente “no quería estar ni con Francia ni con Alemania”. La gente también informó que las tropas ucranianas estaban matando a sus hijos. Y la evacuación propuesta por las autoridades (de hecho, reasentamiento) se llamó deportación.

Es por estas audaces declaraciones que las autoridades ucranianas decidieron vengarse de sus ciudadanos por el momento, acelerando la adopción de una ley injusta, convirtiéndola en un acto normativo en lugar de una propuesta ordinaria. Gaidai el jefe de administración. también insiste en esto.
_Digo, aprueben rápidamente una ley sobre la deportación forzada y comenzaremos a sacar a la gente._

Como dicen en Kyiv, es "fácil" adoptar un proyecto de ley de este tipo, ahora se está preparando de manera acelerada. En general, la ciudad está perdida para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por lo que la “preocupación” por la población civil por parte de Ucrania parece una profanación. Lo más probable es que, hasta que la ciudad se pierda por completo, la SBU tiene la intención de eliminar a los ciudadanos prorrusos con el fin de castigarlos o, alternativamente, para reponer el fondo de intercambio.


----------



## Captain Julius (2 Jul 2022)

Stultorum infinitum est numerum. Versión latina del Eclesiastés. Quizá un añadido, según se lee aquí









"El número de tontos es infinito", nunca lo dijo el Eclesiastés - GUILLERMO FATÁS


Andan en debate Don Quijote y el bachiller Carrasco, persona letrada. El hidalgo está muy sorprendido de que alguien haya puesto por escrito y edit...




www.20minutos.es





Aquí mejor





__





CVC. El Trujamán. Historia. Biblia y traducción (48): «El número de los necios es infinito», por Juan Gabriel López Guix.






cvc.cervantes.es


----------



## Eneko Aritza (2 Jul 2022)

Bueno, Lisichansk está rodeado. Novodruzhesk, donde los ucranianos estaban al mando del área, ha sido tomado y los rusos ya están entrando en Lisichansk desde el norte. No hay una ruta segura (para los Ukros) fuera de la ciudad. #Donbass


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La diferencia es que con uno usa aciertas en el blanco con los rusos tienes que tirar 30 y ya no es el coste es que delatan tu posición y te conviertes en carne de contra batería



Esto es propaganda. Se nota que no entiendes la dificultad o facilidad de acertar de esas armas y expones una opinion sesgada sin ningun estudio que soporte tus comentarios. Propaganda sin evidencia ninguna para engañar a inocentes o incultos.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No les veo tener elecciones o elegir exactamente lo que quieren,
> 
> Crees que están de fiesta todo el tiempo como en esos vídeos?
> 
> Hostia, esto es más grave......



Y nosotros sí, no? Bendita inocencia


----------



## Pedro12 (2 Jul 2022)

«Крепость Россия». Сколько лет продлится конфронтация с Западом?


В чём преуспела Россия? В чём должен выразиться этот успех? В расширении территории? В принятии на вооружение супергрозных ракет? Или в снижении уровня бедности, например?…




globalaffairs.ru





"Fortaleza Rusia". ¿Cuántos años durará el enfrentamiento con Occidente?

En vísperas del Día de Rusia, se habló mucho sobre lo que Rusia puede enorgullecer, lo que ha logrado. ¿Y en qué debe expresarse este éxito? ¿En territorio en expansión? ¿Al adoptar algunos misiles súper formidables? ¿O en la reducción de la pobreza, por ejemplo? ¿De qué estamos verdaderamente orgullosos? Con esto, aif.ru inició una conversación con Sergey Karaganov , Presidente Honorario del Presidium del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa, Supervisor Académico de la Facultad de Economía Mundial y Política Mundial en la Escuela Superior de Economía de la Universidad Nacional de Investigación .

- Sugeriría estar orgullosos de que una vez más sobrevivimos, sobrevivimos a la agitación, parcialmente impuesta desde el exterior, y renacemos de nuevo. Nos hemos vuelto más fuertes y regresamos a las filas de las grandes potencias mundiales. Y Rusia no puede evitar estar entre las grandes potencias, entonces simplemente no se siente como un país. Eso es lo que sucedió en su historia.

Y además, por extraño que pueda parecer para algunos, Rusia puede considerarse a sí misma, junto con China y en parte India, una isla de estabilidad en un mundo que se derrumba. Mientras Occidente, y muchas otras regiones, claramente están comenzando a desmoronarse...

Vitaliy Tseplyaev, aif.ru: - ¿Cayendo? Hasta ahora, existe la sensación de que, como resultado de las acciones rusas en Ucrania, los países occidentales, por el contrario, se han sacudido y se han unido como un frente único contra la Federación Rusa. Provocan sanciones como si fueran una cinta transportadora, incluso llevan a finlandeses y suecos, que antes eran neutrales, a la OTAN...

Sergey Karaganov : - Durante los últimos quince años, junto con el crecimiento de la histeria anti-rusa y anti-china, Occidente realmente se está consolidando. Pero lo hace precisamente porque entiende que sus posiciones se están desmoronando. Estas posiciones, basadas en la superioridad militar, han sido inquebrantables durante casi quinientos años. Y eran la base de su bienestar, permitiéndole robar, directa o encubiertamente, al mundo entero. Ahora, en primer lugar , ya no hay superioridad militar. En segundo lugar, en la cima había, de hecho, valores antieuropeos, antihumanos que son rechazados por la mayoría de las personas en el mundo: todas estas personas LGBT, ultrafeminismo, negación de la familia, la historia, la patria ... En Occidente (aunque no solo allí) está creciendo un montón de problemas, sobre los cuales hay muchos chillidos, pero que realmente no funcionan. Estos son la contaminación ambiental, los problemas ambientales (todos los expertos normales han estado diciendo durante muchos años que el cambio climático, la reducción de la tierra cultivable, la reducción de los ríos en las regiones agrícolas conducirá a la hambruna, pero no se ha hecho nada), este es el absoluto empobrecimiento de la clase media, y flagrante desigualdad creciente (esta última, sin embargo, también se aplica a nuestro país). Las viejas élites, que crecieron sobre la relativa prosperidad de las últimas cuatro décadas, no quieren cambiar y no pueden. El suelo se derrumba bajo sus pies.

Y esta es una de las razones de la confrontación de hoy: necesitan un enemigo al que puedan dirigir su atención, y evitar por algún tiempo la responsabilidad por los fracasos.

– ¿China sigue siendo un aliado de Rusia en este enfrentamiento o más bien un beneficiario?

“Estoy absolutamente seguro de que China nos ayudará. Naturalmente, tratando de no socavar la posición de sus empresas, que aún dependen estrechamente de los mercados y tecnologías occidentales. En muchos sentidos, el ataque de Occidente a Rusia se lleva a cabo para eliminarla como una retaguardia estratégica para China. Y si Rusia flaquea, las posiciones chinas también se debilitarán drásticamente. Y lo entienden muy bien.



“Los países pequeños simplemente se torcieron los brazos”


– Pero de alguna manera tenemos pocos aliados en este conflicto, ¿no crees? Cuando la ONU votó a favor de una resolución que condenaba las acciones de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania, solo cinco países, incluida la propia Rusia, se opusieron, otros 35 se abstuvieron y 141 países apoyaron el documento .

- Muchos países pequeños simplemente torcieron sus brazos. Solo un pequeño grupo de estados está siguiendo una política súper hostil: veamos cuánto aguantan. Otra cosa es que en nuestra cosmovisión, en nuestros lazos económicos, Occidente ocupa desde hace muchos años un lugar desproporcionadamente grande. Pero espero que ahora corrijamos este desequilibrio, volvamos la cara hacia otras partes del mundo, dándonos cuenta de que ya no sacaremos nada bueno de Occidente. Un duro enfrentamiento con él (esperemos que no sea militar, y mucho menos nuclear) durará mucho tiempo, veinte años, creo. Hasta que se calma y acepta el hecho de que ya no es el hegemón mundial, sino simplemente uno de los centros de la civilización humana. Ucrania es sólo uno de los episodios de esta lucha. Para ganarlo, necesitaremos una movilización muy alta de la sociedad y las élites. Pero esto no es una victoria sobre el régimen ucraniano. Estamos luchando contra Occidente, que se ha precipitado, espero, en el último ataque de su historia.

El mundo que nos rodea se está derrumbando, y pronto habrá cientos de millones de personas hambrientas, migrantes, muchos conflictos nuevos...

Y es mejor para nosotros vivir por un tiempo en la "fortaleza de Rusia": protegido de manera confiable, cuidándose a sí mismo en mayor medida, pero al mismo tiempo abierto a la cooperación con aquellos que están listos para esto.

En ningún caso debemos aislarnos del mundo intelectualmente, científicamente, de lo contrario dejaremos de entenderlo; este ya era el caso en la época soviética. Necesitamos establecer relaciones con todos los países que estén dispuestos a cooperar con nosotros. Esto es África, y el mundo árabe, y casi toda Asia y América Latina. Un mundo enorme que nosotros, por nuestro propio - ahora, espero, volviéndose obviamente miserable - "occidental centrismo" no conocíamos y en gran parte ignoramos.

También es importante abandonar los estereotipos que nos han cautivado durante décadas. Comimos la papilla intelectual que fue hervida para nosotros en Occidente: ya se agrió hace mucho tiempo y todavía la masticamos. Esto está sucediendo en las ciencias sociales y económicas, y en las ciencias políticas, y en las relaciones internacionales... Tomemos, por ejemplo, la notoria idea de la paridad militar. ¡Esto es idiota! Trescientos espartanos retuvieron al cien mil ejército persa en las Termópilas. NapoleónSiempre (a excepción de su desafortunada campaña contra Rusia) aplastó a los ejércitos europeos, que tenían superioridad numérica sobre él. Pero aprovechamos el concepto de paridad en la era soviética, construimos una cantidad increíble de misiles, tanques y otras armas: ¡la URSS tenía más tanques que el resto del mundo! Y algunos todavía se aferran a esta idea. Aunque, ¿por qué necesitamos tantos misiles como los estadounidenses? Si tienen, condicionalmente, 5 mil, y nosotros solo tenemos 1 mil, lo cual está garantizado para lograr sus objetivos, entonces la amenaza de un uso incluso limitado de ellos parecerá convincente y evitará la agresión y el conflicto global. Pero es posible que tengamos más armas. Lo principal es no involucrarse en su carrera. Y la adopción del concepto de paridad y el concepto de limitación de armas lo infló mucho.

- "Esta es una crisis caribeña prolongada en el tiempo": así llamó al actual conflicto ruso-ucraniano. La verdadera crisis del Caribe casi terminó en una guerra nuclear, pero luego los líderes de la URSS y los EE. UU. tuvieron la sabiduría de no llegar al borde. ¿Qué se puede hacer hoy para evitar el desastre?

- En cuanto a la comparación con la crisis del Caribe, hay una diferencia significativa que me asusta mucho. Luego, en los años 60 del siglo XX, ambos lados de la decisión fueron tomados por personas que pasaron por la guerra. En consecuencia, Kennedy pudo asediar a sus radicales y negociar con Jruschov , y el sentido común prevaleció en Moscú.

Ahora, según mis sentimientos, la élite estadounidense se ha degradado mucho. No veo un "Colectivo Kennedy" ahí. Y desafortunadamente, con la intensificación del conflicto actual, con la acumulación de asistencia estadounidense a Kyiv, aumenta la posibilidad de un uso limitado de armas nucleares, y no en absoluto en Ucrania.

Aunque tengo mucho miedo de este escenario, porque no solo provocará grandes bajas, sino que también cambiará radicalmente todo el sistema de seguridad global. Hasta ahora, las armas nucleares han sido un poderoso estabilizador en ella. Pero si se aplica al menos "puntualmente", y queda claro que esto no conduce necesariamente a una escalada automática y una guerra nuclear total, tal guerra será posible. Este umbral está bajando gradualmente, pero no se puede cruzar. Espero que la mente de todos prevalezca.

“Ya picoteó el gallo, es hora de que el campesino se persigne”


- Sergey Alexandrovich, usted dice: "Lo principal es que debemos lidiar con el surgimiento de nuestro propio país". Pero, ¿cómo se puede levantar a un país que sin saberlo se ha convertido en el campeón mundial en sanciones económicas?

– Todo dependerá de la rapidez con que traslademos al país a la vía de la movilización del desarrollo. Hasta ahora esto está sucediendo muy lentamente. No estoy hablando de comunismo de guerra; por supuesto, la economía debe permanecer mixta, con propiedad privada desarrollada. Pero las industrias clave deben ser manejadas directamente por el estado.

– ¿Aviación incluida? ¿Qué debemos hacer si ya no tenemos suministros de aviones occidentales nuevos o repuestos para los viejos?

- Encuentra repuestos en el mercado negro y acelera la producción de tu propio avión. Además, aunque muchos lugares no están permitidos en el extranjero, volaremos menos. Puede desmontar algunas de las máquinas en partes para el resto. Y en cinco años, espero, seremos capaces de producir una nueva generación de aviones domésticos... Por supuesto, en la década de 1990, cometimos errores flagrantes en esta área. Con la ayuda de nuestros "amigos" occidentales, simplemente destruimos la industria de la aviación de primera clase, que produjo toda la gama de aviones, desde el An-2 hasta el Il-86 "gordo". Los socios occidentales acudieron entonces a nuestras aerolíneas y les prometieron grandes inversiones. Y aquellos, en su estupidez, esperaban estas inversiones y perecieron gradualmente. Y la dirección del país contribuyó a esto, diciendo que no necesitamos aviones propios, que perfectamente compraremos Boeing, Airbus, etc. Ahora tenemos que hacer aviones de nuevo. Junto con los chinos y posiblemente los indios.

- ¿Quién se convertirá en el principal inversor en la nueva economía de "movilización" - el estado mismo?

- Sí, el estado debe proporcionar subsidios directos a las principales industrias, por supuesto, bajo un estricto control. Ahora funciona el esquema “estado-banco-empresa”, con una gran cantidad de intermediarios verificando. Necesitamos cambiar este sistema de alguna manera, no es muy efectivo. Necesitamos una política industrial fuerte junto con la diversificación de las fuentes de tecnología. El gallo ya ha picoteado, es hora de que el campesino se persigne.



¿Qué producir usted mismo?


- El senador Klishas dijo recientemente que, a pesar de los informes de bravura de los departamentos, el programa de sustitución de importaciones en Rusia ha "fracasado por completo". Otros se opusieron a él: dicen que no todo es tan malo, solo que los planes individuales no se han cumplido. ¿Es necesario luchar por la autosuficiencia completa, no es una utopía?

– Necesitamos producir algunas tecnologías y productos clave nosotros mismos. Tenemos una situación realmente mala con los microchips. Sin pensar, siguiendo solo ganancias económicas a corto plazo, nos hemos vuelto demasiado dependientes de la tecnología. Ahora tenemos que reconstruir, pagando la estupidez y la codicia del pasado. Pero con los alimentos, por ejemplo, nos hemos vuelto en general autosuficientes e incluso exportamos grandes volúmenes. Estamos provistos de energía. Pero incluso hace diez o quince años importábamos gasolina producida a partir de nuestro petróleo.

Por supuesto, necesitamos diversificación. ¿Por qué, por ejemplo, compramos medicamentos en Europa, donde son caros, aunque su base se fabrica en India o China? Lo mismo ocurre con muchos otros bienes, cuyo suministro, como ahora ha quedado claro, los europeos pueden cortarnos en cualquier momento. Debe solicitar estos productos en aquellos países que son proveedores más confiables o producirlos usted mismo. Naturalmente, los bienes que se necesitan para la medicina, para la defensa, para la construcción de máquinas herramienta, deben producirse en casa o con la ayuda de países amigos. Nosotros, gracias a Dios, tenemos a la mano a China, que en muchos aspectos ya es una potencia tecnológica avanzada. Y pronto será el primero.

Finalmente, en nuestro país, siguiendo el dogma globalista occidental, se creía que la interdependencia conduce a la paz y trae beneficios. Pero la interdependencia es también vulnerabilidad. Aunque puede reducir costes. Que la interdependencia no conduce a la paz está probado por la historia de todas las guerras mundiales. Todos los estados serios intentarán ahora ser lo más autosuficientes posible. La globalización en la forma en que existió ha terminado. Pero al mismo tiempo, estoy absolutamente seguro de que la autarquía, el intento de producirlo todo para uno mismo, es la muerte. No es casualidad que Rusia librara tantas guerras para salir a los mares y poder comprar todo lo que le faltaba. Incluso con el fin de desarrollar sus fuerzas armadas. Si Pedro I no comerciaba con pieles de Siberia, no podría armar al ejército ruso. Estas pieles fueron a China, a Europa, y con las ganancias se compraron muchas tecnologías, que luego se convirtieron en armas y nos convirtieron en un poder soberano de primera.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Pues nada, comunismo para ti, gracias


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Y nosotros sí, no? Bendita inocencia



Cierto, la tierra es plana


----------



## cryfar74 (2 Jul 2022)

Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Bueno, Lisichansk está rodeado. Novodruzhesk, donde los ucranianos estaban al mando del área, ha sido tomado y los rusos ya están entrando en Lisichansk desde el norte. No hay una ruta segura (para los Ukros) fuera de la ciudad. #Donbass



Después de la tenaz resistencia en Mariupol, estos rápidos avances solo pueden hacerse posiblemente porque los Ucros consiguieron retirarse de la zona. La mina en Novodruzhesk era el puesto de mando de los mercenarios UK que dirigían la ciudad.

Las ratas son las primeras en abandonar el barco. Eso debía estar desierto desde hace al menos 24 horas, pero habrán dejado tras si toda clase de trampas por lo que la limpieza y avance será lento. Dado desde el lado sur de la ciudad los avances han sido mínimos desde hace días, es de suponer de dichos mercenarios dejasen carne de cañón cubriéndoles las espaldas, serán estos a los que no les quedara otra que enfrentarse a la muerte o rendirse.

En circunstancias normales no debería pasar de hoy para que se limpie la ciudad si dicho contingente decide rendirse masivamente a no ser que decidan suicidarse y continuar la lucha. No creo que los que quedaron dentro supieran de su papel, que alguien decidió por ellos y que quedarían abandonados a su suerte.

Sera interesante saber quienes son.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

En Lysychansk los ukros estan sentenciados...


----------



## McRotor (2 Jul 2022)

faltan michelines, piercings, tatus y pelos de colores... 

putos rojoh! marsista... gñe!


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Para parar a Marruecos necesitamos misiles y drones, en eso estamos bajo minimos.



Los rusos han hecho una excelente demostración del uso de la artillería. Es más barata y necesita menos tecnología que los misiles, y dado el escaso presupuesto del que disponemos, mejor eso. Pero drones para señalar objetivos a mansalva, eso sí. Nosotros desde la península los podemos achicharrar a bombazos con la artillería. Lógicamente, también habría que disponerla en nuestras ciudades africanas.

Los misiles no digo que no, son futuro deseable, pero por ahora mejor enfocarnos hacia aquello que podemos pagar.


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

si Mao levantara cabeza ....


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No les veo tener elecciones o elegir exactamente lo que quieren,
> 
> Crees que están de fiesta todo el tiempo como en esos vídeos?
> 
> Hostia, esto es más grave......



Yo creo que el que lo ha puesto va más por la degeneración de la juventud y tal y tal ..... Vamos .... esos rollos nacionalcatólicos del facherio castizo ....


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> A ti te dejan elegir si quieres mantener inmis ilegales? o que estos entren como Pedro por su casa?
> han hecho algun referendum sobre las CC.AAs o sobre la monarquía?
> Te dejan elegir sobre ayudas, impuestos, etc?
> Te dejaron votar algo sobre el covi 1984 y las restricciones?
> ...



Este foro no existiría en China, y lo sabes muy bien
No es perfecto donde vivimos, en parte (mucha) por la mentalidad servilista de la gente en general a la que le gustaría un estado que les de "seguridad". 
Por cierto, en China, precisamente, no están para dar lecciones en cuanto al Covid, por lo que, usarlo de argumento, es un tanto..... será que no cerraron meses a la gente, tratándola como animales...

Sinceramente, no comprendo como se puede apoyar a regimenes dictatoriales como un ejemplo de nada...es incomprensible...por muy mal que estemos aquí....


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo creo que el que lo ha puesto va más por la degeneración de la juventud y tal y tal ..... Vamos .... esos rollos nacionalcatólicos del facherio castizo ....



Es que ese facherío lo están promoviendo (sin querer, si) desde la izquierda de este país. El hecho de no entender la libertad individual lleva a que sectores conservadores nos quieran también vender su mierda.

Ayer vi unos idiotas a la salida del metro con mierdas sobre "la familia"....puse cara, lo reconozco...y el idiota va y se enfada...pues que entiendan la libertad y que eso no va a cambiar, no te jode


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cierto, la tierra es plana



Franco 40 años, EEUU compra el PSOE, PPSOE otros 40 años, disidencia controlada podemos + vox, etc.
Qué casualidad que siempre salgan los mismos partidos hagan lo que hagan y que sean los que los amos quieren. Guerra sucia? Medios de comunicación convertidos en el ministerio de la propaganda? 
La fiesta de la democracia.


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero ten en cuenta que es precisamente lo que hacen esos tipos, no tienen casi nunca una palabra buena hacia Rusia, incluso se cachondean veladamente del país a la mínima que pueden. algunos llevan más de 10 años en Rusia y siguen tirando de estereotipos; es como si un extranjero afincado en España no hiciese otra cosa que tirar de topicazos de toros, flamenco y la Carmen de Mérrimée. Nos parecería estúpido e irrespetuoso.
> 
> Yo eso no lo hago ni con los EEUU, he conocido a gente de allí muy maja.



Cuando un tipo solo abre la boca para contar maldades de un cierto sitio, y ademas anda intentando colar bulos, ya sabemos de que pie cojea.
No es crítico con un determinado estado o situacion, es simplemente un intoxicador a sueldo. en su dia lo captaron, y accedió a placer. Punto.
Es mas, como otros foreros han comentado, se podrian hasta poner nombres, apellidos.. y cifras monetarias.
Si estos se quieren vender como "periodismo libre" y algun incauto pica, es otra cuestion.


----------



## Oso Polar (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> si Mao levantara cabeza ....



A MAO le gustaban las jovencitas, si levantara cabeza pensaría que el paraíso si existe.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ceuta es casi imposible que la ocupen y ademas se puede proteger con artilleria desde la peninsula, si ocupan Melilla, el plan estudiado por el ejercito español, es no intentar recuperarla en un primer momento, desembarcar en Marruecos, lanzar paracaidistas y ocupar una ciudad marroqui, eso se llama *Plan Ballesta.*



¿Y contra el conocido *Plan Ballesta* qué van a hacer los marroquíes y sus aliados estadounidenses?


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Y contra el conocido *Plan Ballesta* qué van a hacer los marroquíes y sus aliados estadounidenses?



Si vamos ganando nos ordenaran un alto el fuego inmediato, si Marruecos va ganando diran que son cuestiones bilaterales...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

Habia lista de espera de txortinas, para subirse al tren oficial de Mao y follarse al gordo !!!.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> A Rusia la municion no le cuesta la mitad ni remotamente.
> 
> Del hilo de Siria recuerdo que los ATGM a los americanos les costaban unos 60.000 dolares por unidad, mientras que los equivalentes rusos les salian por 2.000 dolares la unidad a Rusia.
> 
> Eso si, luego vienen los que no tienen ni idea a hablar del PIB y comparar presupuestos de defensa.



Artículo de hace once años:

*Hace medio siglo el saliente presidente de EE.UU., Dwight "Ike" Eisenhower, ofreció lo que algunos consideran la despedida presidencial más recordada de la historia estadounidense, sólo superada por la del primer mandatario y padre fundador, George Washington.*

En su discurso televisado del 17 de enero de 1961, Eisenhower habló a los estadounidenses del novedoso concepto del "complejo militar-industrial" conformado por las Fuerzas Armadas y los fabricantes de armamentos y advirtió de su creciente ingerencia en el manejo de las políticas públicas del país.

"Debemos cuidarnos de la adquisición de influencia injustificada, tanto solicitada como no solicitada, del complejo militar industrial", dijo Eisenhower en la frase del discurso que pasaría a la historia y que eventualmente se convertiría en bandera de pacifistas.

Cincuenta años después, el crecimiento del aparato de seguridad nacional, motivado en la última década por los atentados extremistas del 11 de septiembre de 2001, parece corroborar los peores temores expresados por el general-presidente.

Una investigación del diario estadounidense _The Washington Post_ concluyó que los servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos, surgidos tras los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001, crecieron de tal forma que es imposible medir su tamaño y su eficiencia.

El informe, publicado en julio pasado, revela que en EE.UU. unas 3.100 organizaciones trabajan en programas de seguridad nacional e inteligencia, emplean a 854.000 personas y gastan unos US$ 80.000 millones, según datos del Departamento de Seguridad Interior.

"Viendo en restrospectiva, es fácil ver los paralelos con nuestro tiempo, especialmente en la manera cómo el complejo se ha expandido desde el 11 de septiembre de 2001", escribió este domingo en The Washington Post, Susan Eisenhower, la nieta del presidente.

"En menos de 10 años, nuestros gastos militares y de seguridad se han incrementado en 119%. Incluso quitando los costos de las guerras en Irak y en Afganistán, el presupuesto ha crecido en 68% desde 2001", escribe en el artículo titulado "Lo que Eisenhower realmente quiso decir".

A mediados del siglo XX, EE.UU. era la potencia triunfante de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y su participación en el conflicto, junto a la postración política y económica de Europa, cambió para siempre el rol internacional del país.

"No podemos arriesgarnos a improvisaciones de emergencia para la defensa nacional. Hemos sido compelidos a crear una industria de armas permanente de vastas proporciones", dijo en su despedida Eisenhower reconociendo lo que era una necesaria novedad en la historia estadounidense.
Aparentemente tan necesaria que, medio siglo después, el presupuesto de defensa de 2010 llegó a los US$700.000 millones, el mayor de la historia estadounidense.

Haciendo ajustes por inflación, es el doble del último presupuesto de Eisenhower, quien por aquellos años tenía la "amenaza" de la Unión Soviética para justificar la carrera armamentista.

Aunque visto en términos proporcionales, la historia cambia, ya que en 1961 EE.UU. gastaba el equivalente al 10% de su Producto Interno Bruto en defensa, mientras que en la actualidad invierte menos del 5%.

El que la advertencia sobre el complejo militar-industrial saliera de la boca de un general de 5 estrellas, que comandó las triunfantes tropas aliadas en Europa durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, hizo que el movimiento pacifista le diera mayor relevancia y, según algunos, que deformara su verdadero su significado.

En el premiado documental de 2005 "_Why we Fight_?" ("¿Por qué peleamos?"), el director Eugene Jarecki, usa partes del discurso de Eisenhower al inicio de la película en la que trata de analizar las razones por las cuales EE.UU. ha tenido guerras en todo el mundo.

La tésis del documental, nutrida con entrevistas a militares, analistas y políticos, es que la inercia de la maquinaria de guerra estadounidense se mantiene gracias a ingentes fondos que terminan financiando a empresas y manteniendo el modo de vida de comunidades enteras.

La película refuerza la percepción de algunos que el Eisenhower de 1961 era un pacifista, que de alguna manera habría renegado de su pasado militar tras sus ocho años en la presidencia.

Sin embargo, en ese mismo discurso de despedida Eisenhower deja claro que compartía la necesidad de que los EE.UU. tuviera un poder militar disuasorio "creíble" frente al desafío comunista soviético.

Ralph Williams, uno de los secretarios de Eisenhower, declaró en 1985 que estaba "asombrado" de la excesiva atención que había recibido en el tiempo la frase "complejo militar-industrial".

"Su verdadero significado ha sido distorsionado más allá de lo reconocible", afirmó Williams, para quien se trataba de un caso de "carne para los medios, que han comido de ella alegremente por 25 años".

El alcance del complejo militar-industrial se palpa cuando se ve la resistencia que encuentran los planes para reducir presupuestos en el Departamento de Defensa, como el presentado la semana pasada por el Secretario de Defensa, Robert Gates, para cortar unos US$ 78.000 millones.

Inmediatamente varios congresistas cuyos distritos dependen de fábricas de armas o de instalaciones militares anunciaron que pelearán para que se mantengan ciertos proyectos, entre ellos uno de US$3.000 millones para fabricar un vehículo anfibio de desembarco, pese a que el Pentágono ha dicho que ya no lo quiere.

En su despedida original, el presidente Eisenhower había escrito "complejo-militar-industrial-congresional", pero quitó la última parte para no enemistarse con los parlamentarios ante los que pensaba decir sus palabras.

Al final el discurso fue televisado desde la Oficina Oval a la nación, pero no recuperó su redacción original.

La verdad es que las palabras de Eisenhower empezaron a resonar muchos tiempo después, porque en aquel momento quedaron opacadas por el revuelo generado por la inminete llegada a la Casa Blanca de la nueva pareja presidencial: John y Jackeline Kennedy.

EE.UU.: 50 años de la advertencia sobre el "complejo militar-industrial" - BBC News Mundo


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jul 2022)

nome no, con las cositas chulas que les están enviando recupéranlo en media hora


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jul 2022)

alucinante que ya no queden ukros en todo Lugansk, teneis más moral que el alcoyano


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Rusia advierte que, en caso de escalada, eliminará los países satélites de la OTAN, “empezando por Reino Unido”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En todas estas amenazas siempre "olvidan" que en caso de guerra, Reino Unido la primera ciudad que destruiría sería Moscú. Pero es que allí es donde irían las nukes británicas, usanas y francesas ...


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

No voy a entrar en lo poco chad que resulta tener que bombardear tu propio equipo que has dejado tras retirarte apresuradamente porque es algo que hacen todos los ejercitos (y yo todavia no entiendo como alguien puede decir que los ejercitos son un ejemplo de planificacion centralizada estatalmente de la logistica eficiente).

Lo que me llama la atencion es el ratio de acierto de las bombas. 1 de 4 a baja altura y poca velocidad. Un mal dia lo puede tener cualquiera pero todo el mundo dice que la aviacion Rusa no tiene grandes pilotos (no tienen horas de vuelo suficientes ni simuladores) y que es casi imposible para ellos hacer operaciones nocturnas por el riesgo y nula eficiencia.

He encontrado este de aviacion Ucraniana en mayo:



4 de 4 han golpeado la isla aunque el ultimo diria que ha caido lejos del blanco.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

Este es el nivel en la política europea, en unas pocas décadas hemos bajado al mínimo indispensable, de momento parece que aún controlan esfínteres, que es lo más que se ouede decir de esta


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No voy a entrar en lo poco chad que resulta tener que bombardear tu propio equipo que has dejado tras retirarte apresuradamente porque es algo que hacen todos los ejercitos (y yo todavia no entiendo como alguien puede decir que los ejercitos son un ejemplo de planificacion centralizada estatalmente de la logistica eficiente).
> 
> Lo que me llama la atencion es el ratio de acierto de las bombas. 1 de 4 a baja altura y poca velocidad. Un mal dia lo puede tener cualquiera pero todo el mundo dice que la aviacion Rusa no tiene grandes pilotos (no tienen horas de vuelo suficientes ni simuladores) y que es casi imposible para ellos hacer operaciones nocturnas por el riesgo y nula eficiencia.
> 
> ...



Dale a un limitado una isla de la serpiente, la isla se acaba, pero el limitado sigue, sigue, sigueee, sigueeeeee, zzzzzzz


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Jul 2022)

Este pepino es el que utilizan nuestros aliados marroquines, mientras el ejercito español lleva los obuses americanos de años 60 remolcados a caballo.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Franco 40 años, EEUU compra el PSOE, PPSOE otros 40 años, disidencia controlada podemos + vox, etc.
> Qué casualidad que siempre salgan los mismos partidos hagan lo que hagan y que sean los que los amos quieren. Guerra sucia? Medios de comunicación convertidos en el ministerio de la propaganda?
> La fiesta de la democracia.



Y quieres arreglar eso con China y su tipo de régimen? Perdona, pero....de facultades cognitivas....bien?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Eran 48 horas....? o 48 años...no recuerdo bien....


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> A.mi me dan miedo los Alemanes y sus 100.000 millones ,tecnología y aires de superioridad...
> 
> Son capaces de "inventar " una especie de escudo antimisiles 2.0, guerra de las galaxias o alguna patraña similar que en 7-8 años les haga pensar que son capaces de repeler un ataque nuclear...



No se verán resultados hasta dentro de muchos años, pero efectivamente, a diferencia de Rusia, EEUU y China, Alemania no tiene que mantener una carísima flota de portaaviones, una docena de submarinos nucleares, misiles intercontinentales, bases fuera de su territorio, ni tampoco que desplegarse en su "enorme" país. Por lo que, efectivamente, mucho de ese dinero puede ir a investigación. Supongo que dotarían de una buena flota de submarinos, aviones y algún destructor tipo transformer y el resto a personal y a volver a investigar "Wunderwaffen".


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es el nivel en la política europea, en unas pocas décadas hemos bajado al mínimo indispensable, de momento parece que aún controlan esfínteres, que es lo más que se ouede decir de esta



Joder, apesta a thatcherismo


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Dale a un limitado una isla de la serpiente, la isla se acaba, pero el limitado sigue, sigue, sigueee, sigueeeeee, zzzzzzz



Si ya lo habian puesto otros pido perdon. No me puedo leer todo el hilo cada dia que entro. He visto el tweet y me ha llamado la atencion ya que hace 4 o 5 semanas se discutia sobre porque no habia mas operaciones aereas nocturnas Rusas y me he acordado.


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si ya lo habian puesto otros pido perdon. No me puedo leer todo el hilo cada dia que entro. He visto el tweet y me ha llamado la atencion ya que hace 4 o 5 semanas se discutia sobre porque no habia mas operaciones aereas nocturnas Rusas y me he acordado.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........................


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia ya tiene los F-35 en la frontera...



Es difícil de entender por qué Rusia se mete ¿ahora? en una Guerra Fría 2.0. Vamos a ver, la primera la perdieron por que no aguantarón el ritmo de maratón contra la OTAN, ¿qué les hace pensar que ahora si lo van a hacer partiendo de una situación económica e industrial peor que hace 80 años?. Solo tiene una explicación, Rusia es una guerra proxy contra China.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Este foro no existiría en China, y lo sabes muy bien
> No es perfecto donde vivimos, en parte (mucha) por la mentalidad servilista de la gente en general a la que le gustaría un estado que les de "seguridad".
> Por cierto, en China, precisamente, no están para dar lecciones en cuanto al Covid, por lo que, usarlo de argumento, es un tanto..... será que no cerraron meses a la gente, tratándola como animales...
> 
> Sinceramente, no comprendo como se puede apoyar a regimenes dictatoriales como un ejemplo de nada...es incomprensible...por muy mal que estemos aquí....



Joder lo que hay que oír, ¡que poco conocemos China o hablamos sin conocer! en China hay foros como este y se ponen a parir a las autoridades.

Si no quieres verlo es tu problema y te recuerdo que el único sistema economico que funciona es el comunismo chino.

ALA, a rabietas liberales a casa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Joder, apesta a thatcherismo



A estupidez, casi prefiero que sea maldad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

En otro orden de cosas, he visto por ahí que van a movilizar a las mujeres en Ucrania.

JODER, no tengo palabras, solo que la carne está tocando el fondo del barril.


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es el nivel en la política europea, en unas pocas décadas hemos bajado al mínimo indispensable, de momento parece que aún controlan esfínteres, que es lo más que se ouede decir de esta



Para mi lo peor no es que sean retrasados mentales es que tratan al resto como si lo fueran aun mas. Antes los idiotas sabian que lo eran y trataban de pasar desapercibidos. Ahora salen 24x7 demostrando su idiocia y ademas como si fueran paragones de la inteligencia y el resto tuviera que aprender de ellos.

Estupidos ha habido siempre y siempre los habra porque es estadistica pura pero la decadencia se nota en el momento cuando los estupidos dirigen y ademas lo hacen orgullosos y creyendoselo y la poblacion esta tan adoctrinada y borrega que solo obedece por el puesto/cargo (que hiperlegitima en sociedades serviles) no por las acciones/palabras del mismo.



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder lo que hay que oír, ¡que poco conocemos China o hablamos sin conocer! en China hay foros como este y se ponen a parir a las autoridades.
> 
> Si no quieres verlo es tu problema y te recuerdo que el único sistema economico que funciona es el comunismo chino.
> 
> ALA, a rabietas liberales a casa.



Ponmos unos enlaces a esos maravillosos foros Chinos. Si no tienes me sirve cualquier periodico de tirada nacional que tenga secccion de comentarios donde se ponga a parir a todo cristo del gobiernos y el estado (como El mundo, 5 minutos, etc.).

China es un regimen totalitario que si no hubiera hecho caso a los liberales (creando las zonas de libre mercado y libre comercio mas salvaje del sXX en las ZEE) seguiria siendo miseria pura. Asi que las rabietas igual son mas bien cosa tuya.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Una pasada!.
> 
> Los aviones rusos vuelan literalmente como un ave...Y LO DEMUESTRAN.
> 
> Con los usanos HAY QUE HACER UN ACTO DE FE...y creérselo. Más o menos lo mismo que con las ponzoñas: tecnología maravillosa de mRNA, que ni inmuniza, ni protege, ni evita...todo humo, mentiras, trilerismo puro.



Poco lo están demostrando en Ucrania. Seguramente es más "valioso" tenerlos guardados y escondidos muriendo militares rusos a centenares que sacarlos y dominar la guerra desde el primer día. No lo hacen, ¿por qué?, lo más probable es que no tengan tantos como dicen.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Joder, apesta a thatcherismo



Pero en cutre. La Thatcher al menos tenía una educación, ahora ya ni les importa (si miras cómo son las primeras ministras nórdicas encuentras cosas parecidas, la hija de un alcoholico y una lesbiana, todas estudiaron alguna pinta&colorea y acto seguido entraron en los partidos por la parte alta).

A mí me divirtieron las memorias de la Thatcher, uno de sus aspectos más curiosos es que era una tipa coqueta, con esa cara de travelo portuario de 2 libras y pensaba mucho en trapitos, conjuntos, etc. Da hasta ternura. Ahora los partidos recogen a auténtica basura en edad tierna y la elevan y derriban con criterios poco lógicos. Alguien debe haber planificando porque es sospechosa la sincronía.


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es difícil de entender por qué Rusia se mete ¿ahora? en una Guerra Fría 2.0. Vamos a ver, la primera la perdieron por que no aguantarón el ritmo de maratón contra la OTAN, ¿qué les hace pensar que ahora si lo van a hacer partiendo de una situación económica e industrial peor que hace 80 años?. Solo tiene una explicación, Rusia es una guerra proxy contra China.



No va a a haber otra "Guerra Fría", hoy en día es imposible. La anterior fue una guerra civil de la civilización occidental (tanto liberalismo como comunismo surgen en occidente) donde el resto del mundo no pintaba nada. Ahora el resto del mundo pinta mucho y la parte "liberal" de occidente son un 20 %. El capitalismo ha alcanzado el globo entero y las elites de Occidente son eso, las del 20%. Hay otras elites y ya no pueden mangonearlas ni chantajearlas.

De hecho los USA ya son un estado paria, nadie menos sus vasallos les hace ni puto caso en nada. Les tienen miedo, por supuesto, y eso durará lo que dure su capacidad de hacer daño, que es lo único que pueden y saben hacer.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 Jul 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> *Entrevista al historiador Pío Moa: “Una de las causas del odio a Rusia es que esta no cree un motivo de orgullo las perturbaciones sexuales”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brutalérrimo, de las pocas voces en Expaña que se atreven a decir las verdades del barquero.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Para mi lo peor no es que sean retrasados mentales es que tratan al resto como si lo fueran aun mas. Antes los idiotas sabian que lo eran y trataban de pasar desapercibidos. Ahora salen 24x7 demostrando su idiocia y ademas como si fueran paragones de la inteligencia y el resto tuviera que aprender de ellos.
> 
> Estupidos ha habido siempre y siempre los habra porque es estadistica pura pero la decadencia se nota en el momento cuando los estupidos dirigen y ademas lo hacen orgullosos y creyendoselo.
> 
> ...



Mirate todos los videos de este canal anda y ponte un curso de chino mandarino:

https://www.youtube.com/c/Jabiertzo


Si existoiera lo que tu dices tendríamos goglee vomitándolo hasta en la sopa.


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

Señores clientes, perdonen las molestias, el aforo limitado se ha completado en esta sesión. Agradecemos su visita.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero en cutre. La Thatcher al menos tenía una educación, ahora ya ni les importa (si miras cómo son las primeras ministras nórdicas encuentras cosas parecidas, la hija de un alcoholico y una lesbiana, todas estudiaron alguna pinta&colorea y acto seguido entraron en los partidos por la parte alta).
> 
> A mí me divirtieron las memorias de la Thatcher, uno de sus aspectos más curiosos es que era una tipa coqueta, con esa cara de travelo portuario de 2 libras y pensaba mucho en trapitos, conjuntos, etc. Da hasta ternura. Ahora los partidos recogen a auténtica basura en edad tierna y la elevan y derriban con criterios poco lógicos. Alguien debe haber planificando porque es sospechosa la sincronía.



Tacher era QUIMICA, se puede decir muchas cosas cosas de ella pero no que no fuera formada.


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Brutalérrimo, de las pocas voces en Expaña que se atreven a decir las verdades del barquero.



El día que cada española lleve un cinturón de castidad y cada español un cilicio nos vamos a salir del mapa ......


----------



## Tails (2 Jul 2022)

Irán tiene ganas de nukear Estados unidos (a no ser que haya juicio contra los asesinos de Solemaini)


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Brutalérrimo, de las pocas voces en Expaña que se atreven a decir las verdades del barquero.





frangelico dijo:


> Pero en cutre. La Thatcher al menos tenía una educación, ahora ya ni les importa (si miras cómo son las primeras ministras nórdicas encuentras cosas parecidas, la hija de un alcoholico y una lesbiana, todas estudiaron alguna pinta&colorea y acto seguido entraron en los partidos por la parte alta).
> 
> A mí me divirtieron las memorias de la Thatcher, uno de sus aspectos más curiosos es que era una tipa coqueta, con esa cara de travelo portuario de 2 libras y pensaba mucho en trapitos, conjuntos, etc. Da hasta ternura. Ahora los partidos recogen a auténtica basura en edad tierna y la elevan y derriban con criterios poco lógicos. Alguien debe haber planificando porque es sospechosa la sincronía.



Si, los mineros agradecían mucho que los aporrease con un "please" en la boca. Lo de la ternura ya me ha matao, joder, como estan las cabezas


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mirate todos los videos de este canal anda y ponte un curso de chino mandarino:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/Jabiertzo
> 
> ...



Si puedo mirare algunos videos pero puntualizaciones: es un canal de Youtube (no esta bajo control Chino) y parece un poco light (los titulos de los videos al menos solo 1 de cada 3 apuntan a critica no demasiado grosera). No se si el que sea extranjero tambien puede ayudar. Por ejemplo en los paises de Golfo los extranjeros tienen un tratamiento mucho mas liberal que los ciudadanos autoctonos.


----------



## Angkor Wat (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El régimen de Kiev pretende prohibir la cultura rusa
> 
> El ayuntamiento de Kiev va a prohibir el uso público del "producto cultural en lengua rusa".
> 
> ...



Con cosas como esta no queda más remedio para Rusia que liberar como mínimo tres cuartas partes de la antigua Ucrania.

Y la ONU mirando a otro lado, como siempre, supongo que después de poner orden en el corral los rusos se eliminará la ONU como ocurrió en su momento con la Sociedad de Naciones, e iremos a algo realmente multipolar.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

¿De verdad alguien se cree que Rusia va a cortar el gas pasado el verano? ¿Qué dinero van a ingresar si hacen eso? 

No se lo cree nadie.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Jul 2022)

La OTAN es el brazo armado del imperialismo occidental. Sin tonterías ni eufemismos.

Pero claro como van a criticar el imperialismo occidental la manada de fachas VOXemitas que pululan por foros y redes sociales, cuando son los mayores defensores de dicho imperialismo. Tienen que buscar eufemismos.


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

La OTAN dejo de tener sentido en 1991. Desde entonces es tener un martillo sin clavos y el que maneja el martillo (y disfruta del poder y dinero que le da ese control) no va a cederlo magnanimamente asi que va a inventarse todos los clavos que sean necesarios para justificar seguir teniendo el martillo o incluso pedirlo mas grande.

Ahora por fin los hdlgp que manejan el martillo han conseguido que les salga un clavo a base de insistir. Clavo que les ha presentado envuelto en un lacito y puesto en bandeja Putin.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * El BCE augura una recesión en 2023 si Rusia decide cortar el gas a
> Europa en otoño
> * Sánchez pide a los españoles que se preparen para cualquier
> escenario
> ...



Muy mala pinta todo. Evidentemente Rusia y China estaban confabuladas para dar un golpe de efecto para dominar el mundo, pero la precipitación de Rusia y sus chapuzas han puesto las cartas sobre la mesa demasiado pronto, cuando aun el bloque ruso-chino no las tiene todavía todas consigo. El dilema es el siguiente: Rusia y China llevan lustros preparándose economica y militarmente para dar el golpe de gracia a occidente, la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha sido un desastre que ha provocado que "occidente" despierte de su letargo, ahora este va a comenzar a reorganizarse, armarse, protegerse, etc. Cuanto más tiempo pase más militarizado estará occidente, por lo que, o atacan ahora o cuanto más tiempo pase menos posibilidades de victoria. Creo que la IIIGM está en el horno.

Y lo más curioso de todo esto es que los instigadores, organizadores y "culpables" de la IIIGM son precisamente a las dos naciones que "occidente" salvó de ser literalmente destruidas por los japos y los nazis. Que hijodeputa es el karma y el destino.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Jul 2022)

Pues va a ser cierto, porque las "noticias de actualidad" sobre la guerra de Ucrania en los periodicos del "mundo libre" se han quedado en que Rusia abandona la Isla de las Serpientes.


----------



## cryfar74 (2 Jul 2022)

MoA - Ukraine - The Bear Caught The Kraken By Using This Trick

*Ucrania - El oso atrapó al Kraken usando este truco*
Este es el mapa que muestra el desarrollo histórico de Ucrania.






más grande
Rusia, en mi opinión, tiene como objetivo tomar las partes rosa y amarilla que tienen poblaciones predominantemente de habla rusa. El oblast rosado más al noroeste es Kharkov, que también es el nombre de la ciudad principal del oblast.

El 1 de marzo la ciudad ya estaba bajo ataque.






Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande
Hubo una serie de impactos de artillería (puntos rojos) en objetivos militares dentro y alrededor de la ciudad.

Pero la situación pronto se estancó. El actual alcalde de Kharkov Igor Terekhov estaba del lado del régimen de Zelenski. Los ruidosos fanáticos del fútbol del principal club de la ciudad habían formado el regimiento Azov original. Un grupo de milicianos que se separó de ellos al comienzo de la guerra fueron los Kraken :



> La unidad Kraken fue formada por veteranos del Batallón Azov el día en que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, lanzó una invasión a gran escala de Ucrania en febrero, dijo un portavoz militar. Eso convierte a los Kraken en algo así como un hermano menor de la unidad Azov, cuyos combatientes alcanzaron un estatus de renombre mundial el mes pasado por su épica última resistencia dentro de Azovstal, un complejo de acero en expansión en la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol.
> Al igual que los combatientes de Azov, cuyo nombre proviene del mar de Azov, el nombre y la insignia del regimiento evocan un tema marítimo diferente: el kraken, un monstruo marino mítico parecido a un calamar gigante.
> Su comandante es Konstantin V. Nemichev, una figura política y militar en Kharkiv. Hijo de un maestro de escuela y un electricista, Nemichev, de 26 años, inició una carrera política en el partido de derecha Cuerpo Nacional antes de graduarse de la universidad, incluida una candidatura fallida el año pasado para convertirse en alcalde de Kharkiv. Se basó en gran medida en el apoyo de los jóvenes fanáticos del fútbol, muchos de los cuales ahora sirven en su unidad.
> ...
> La unidad Kraken opera un poco en una zona gris: una fuerza que responde al Ministerio de Defensa pero que no forma parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Los soldados en Ruska Lozova dicen que la unidad tiene alrededor de 1.800 soldados. El portavoz militar se negó a decir cuántos sirven en la unidad.



Los Kraken siguen, como Azov, una ideología fascista. El alcalde y las unidades de Kraken se habían preparado para luchar dentro y alrededor de la ciudad. Habían fortificado áreas y tomado posiciones en casas que enfrentaban las líneas rusas.

Los atacantes rusos no querían destruir la ciudad y sus habitantes rusos. Nunca se les ordenó lanzar un ataque total. Durante varios meses, las posiciones de ambos lados apenas cambiaron. Este es el mapa de la situación a 1 de mayo.

El lado occidental del mapa, el territorio controlado por Rusia, había sido cedido después de que se revirtió el movimiento en Kiev. En el lado este habían ganado el área alrededor de Iizum. Pero los combates alrededor de Kharkov continuaron durante más de dos meses con líneas casi sin cambios.

Entonces sucedió algo curioso. En un movimiento ordenado, las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kharkov comenzaron a retroceder. Aquí están las posiciones el 15 de mayo.






más grande
El ejército ucraniano y el Kraken se sintieron victoriosos. Habían 'derrotado' al enemigo. Dejaron sus posiciones preparadas dentro y alrededor de la ciudad para perseguir a las fuerzas rusas que continuaban retrocediendo. No olieron la trampa.

Los defensores de Kharkov estaban ahora en pueblos pequeños o en el campo abierto. Desde finales de mayo, el mapa mostró pocos cambios pero un fuerte bombardeo diario de las unidades ucranianas.

El 5 de junio _, Stars & Stripes _informó :



> La unidad Kraken, que en las últimas semanas ha ayudado a recuperar las aldeas al norte de Kharkiv, llenó sus filas con "ratas de gimnasio", gorilas y "ultras", los fanáticos del fútbol profesional que a veces mostraban su amor por el equipo Metalist de Kharkiv con un comportamiento desenfrenado.
> ...
> Pero su unidad también atrae a veteranos del ejército regular, combatientes paramilitares probados en combate de Donbass y otros voluntarios cuyas edades oscilan entre los 25 y los 60 años.
> ...
> ...



El informe mencionó que había varios drones rusos en el aire sobre la unidad. Los soldados se esconden de ellos. No es el único que ha sido sacado de la ciudad de Járkov y ha recibido ese trato.

Desde finales de mayo, la artillería rusa y los bombardeos aéreos han estado lloviendo sobre ellos día a día. Logró los resultados deseados. La milicia ucraniana tuvo pérdidas significativas.

El 26 de junio, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso mencionó al Kraken en su informe diario:



> El ataque lanzado por la artillería rusa cerca de Pitomnik (región de Járkov) se ha saldado con la eliminación de hasta 100 militantes del grupo nazi Kraken y unas 10 unidades de equipo de combate. Los comandantes de los militantes han decidido abandonar las posiciones y retirar el resto de esta unidad a Kharkov.
> ...
> Los ataques de alta precisión lanzados por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han resultado en la eliminación de 4 puestos de mando, incluidos los de los batallones de Defensa Territorial Kharkov-1 y Kharkov-2 cerca de Kharkov, así como una base de entrenamiento de mercenarios desplegada cerca de Nikolayev.



Unos 100 muertos y cuatro puestos de mando en un día es bastante. Pero esos no fueron los únicos ataques ese día y la campaña duró más de 30 días. La orden del presidente Putin de 'desmilitarizar' y 'desnazificar' a Ucrania se ejecuta bien.

Esta es la situación a 30 de junio.






más grande
Después de un mes completo de tales preparativos de artillería, que disminuyeron en gran medida las unidades que originalmente habían estado protegiendo Kharkov, los rusos están nuevamente en movimiento.

La persona que dirige el excelente canal Military Summary And Analysis informó hoy (vid) que hoy los rusos habían retomado varias ciudades en la línea del frente de Járkov. (Eso aún no se refleja en el LiveUAmap pro-ucraniano que ambos estamos usando aquí). Pintó flechas en el mapa que muestran los futuros movimientos rusos que anticipa que sucedan.






más grande
Es otro movimiento de pinza en Kharkov. Probablemente podría apuntarse una tercera flecha desde el área de Izium al sureste de Kharkov que los rusos tienen bajo su control.

El truco ruso para atrapar al kraken ha funcionado. Durante más de dos meses habían estado tratando de tomar Kharkov sin destruirlo. Las posiciones fortificadas dentro y alrededor de la ciudad lo habían hecho imposible.

El movimiento controlado de regreso a la zona fronteriza atrajo a los defensores de Jarkov a campos abiertos donde la artillería rusa tuvo un mes completo para cazarlos. Ahora que el enemigo ha sido diezmado, el movimiento ruso hacia Kharkov puede renovarse.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otra hazaña de la "organización defensiva"



En la Guerra Fría 2.0 todo el mundo es un posible frente potencial. Cada uno clavará la pica donde considere que puede dominar. ¿Acaso en caso de que China invada Taiwan las islas Salonón no van a ser invadidas por EEUU?, es de ingenuos no pensar en esos escenarios. La conflictividad se va a trasladar a todo el mundo, en España el punto más caliente es el argelino-marroquí como posible guerra proxy rusa/china-eeeuu.


----------



## golden graham (2 Jul 2022)

vaya caldereta de langosta en Lysychans


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Muy mala pinta todo. Evidentemente Rusia y China estaban confabuladas para dar un golpe de efecto para dominar el mundo, pero la precipitación de Rusia y sus chapuzas han puesto las cartas sobre la mesa demasiado pronto, cuando aun el bloque ruso-chino no las tiene todavía todas consigo. El dilema es el siguiente: Rusia y China llevan lustros preparándose economica y militarmente para dar el golpe de gracia a occidente, la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha sido un desastre que ha provocado que "occidente" despierte de su letargo, ahora este va a comenzar a reorganizarse, armarse, protegerse, etc. Cuanto más tiempo pase más militarizado estará occidente, por lo que, o atacan ahora o cuanto más tiempo pase menos posibilidades de victoria. Creo que la IIIGM está en el horno.
> 
> Y lo más curioso de todo esto es que los instigadores, organizadores y "culpables" de la IIIGM son precisamente a las dos naciones que "occidente" salvó de ser literalmente destruidas por los japos y los nazis. Que hijodeputa es el karma y el destino.



La caida de USA es irreversible hagan lo que hagan. El nivel de deuda de USA y colonias hace totalmente imposible su supervivencia, y cuando pete a lo grande la purga va a ser colosal. Esto ya pasó antes, EEUU más o menos dio cobertura a la quebrada GB tras la II GM para facilitar un traspaso de poderes y colonias, pero China por los cojones se va a hacer cargo de ese agujero negro, simplemente porque es imposible pagarlo.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia está trabajando en un paquete de contramedidas si no se resuelve el problema del tránsito a Kaliningrado - Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Grushko



La mejor forma de quitarte un potencial chantaje de encima es negar la posibilidad de que te lo hagan. Que abastezcan Kaliningrado por barco y avión, y Lituania no tendrá herramienta con qué chantajear. La invasión del corredor solo puede estar en la mente de un lunático.


----------



## Burbruxista (2 Jul 2022)

UNIPER más de un 60% de caída este año en valor bursátil.

A ver qué dice la página web, para saber qué es a lo que los inversores no le encuentran futuro a corto plazo:

- “A secure supply of green energy for a sustainable future. Propelling the energy transition”

- “Security of supply and energy transition”

- “*Russian activities and way forward. *Here you can find out why the existing, long-term gas import contracts with Russia remain part of a secure European gas supply and why we need to find ways and means at the same time to make the gas supply for Germany and Europe more diverse in the short- medium- and long-term and thus less vulnerable to geopolitical risks.”

- “Decarbonization is our focus” 

- “Energy sources: join the journey to net zero“

- “Our strategy. Empower energy evolution, for a cleaner world” 

Products and services: gas and electricity, green products, digital products, district heating , market solutions, traded commodities.


StackPath

El inversor está hablando. Entiendo que el tema se comenta por sí solo, no hace falta añadir nada.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski califica de "terrorismo" el ataque ruso a un edificio residencial que ha dejado 21 muertos.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, acusa a Rusia de *terrorismo de Estado, *al responsabilizarla de un ataque con misiles en una localidad sureña donde dejó 21 muertos y decenas de heridos cuando la *guerra en Ucrania *ya cumple más de cuatro meses.

Los misiles impactaron un edificio de apartamentos y un centro recreativo en el poblado de *Sergiyvka*, 80 km al sur del puerto de *Odesa*, convertido en un foco estratégico de la *guerra en Ucrania.*

"Yo enfatizo: este es un acto de terrorismo ruso deliberado, intencional, y no algún error o ataque accidental con misiles", ha aseverado el presidente.


----------



## kikepm (2 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver, hay que leer bien. Son 31 millones de toneladas en bruto, de los cuales se podrían extraer 320.000 toneladas de oro fino. Eso pone, pero tampoco voy a decir que la noticia tenga poco, algo o mucho de veracidad, no tengo ni idea.



320.000 toneladas es aproximadamente el doble de todo el oro extraído en la Tierra desde la antigüedad.

Yo si les creo hermanos.


----------



## kikepm (2 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me tomo muy a bien a personajes como el que usted menciona y al que le sugiero contestar... y no me los tomo a bien porque son EL PROBLEMON que tenemos en este mundo y son la condición sin la cual es IMPOSIBLE que las cosas que suceden estén aconteciendo...
> 
> Gentes que no aportan nada, salvo mera ESTUPIDEZ, que un día se han sentido ofendidos, dado que no han sido capaces ni de revatir probablemente una mera cuestión (da igual cual) y que a partir de ahí en lugar de entrar a buscar la explicación se OFENDEN y buscan revanchas absurdas y sin sentido...
> 
> ...



Al ignore por pesado.

Me duele más a mi que a ti...


----------



## pemebe (2 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si quieres leer, elucubrar, y analizar tu mismo, te recomiendo este artículo, por ejemplo.
> Es del mes de enero de este año (ex-ante Operación Militar Especial), pero ya analiza mucho de lo que venía siendo la guerra en Ucrania desde 2014.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el articulo (son mas de 50 páginas hablando de todo tipo de artilleria rusa)

Algunos extractos:

*Misiones de la artillería rusa*

Lograr y mantener la superioridad de fuego sobre el enemigo.
Disrupción de los sistemas de control de tropas y armas, reconocimiento y *guerra electrónica*. Ganar la superioridad de información, es junto a la superioridad de fuego, *la base de la victoria* en la guerra moderna de armas combinadas.
Derrotar sus medios (del enemigo) de ataque nuclear, efectivos, armas, equipo militar y especial.
Destrucción de instalaciones defensivas y otro tipo de infraestructura, lo cual *debería reducir o limitar* considerablemente las capacidades de combate del enemigo.
Disrupción de la logística.
Debilitamiento y aislamiento de los segundos escalones y reservas del enemigo.
Destrucción de carros de combate y otros vehículos blindados del enemigo que irrumpan en la profundidad de la defensa.
Cobertura de los flancos abiertos y de los cruces.
Colaboración en la destrucción de aviones y fuerzas de asalto anfibio del enemigo.
Minado a distancia de zonas e instalaciones.
Apoyo ligero a las acciones nocturnas de las tropas.
Tender cortinas de humo, cegamiento de objetivos enemigos.
Distribución de material de propaganda, etc.
_
El objetivo que se marcaron las Fuerzas Terrestres del país en *2017 para este año** fue el aumento de la potencia de fuego del 50%* a través de la creación de nuevas unidades de misiles y artillería y el reequipamiento de las ya establecidas.

*Guerra centrada en redes y automatización de la artillería rusa*

Los procesos manuales y la falta de integración anteriores típicos de la artillería rusa han dado paso a los sistemas automatizados de guía y fuego (ASUNO) en las piezas de artillería, estando cada ASUNO integrado en un Sistema de Mando y Control Automatizado (Avtomatizirovannyye Sistemy Upravleniya—ASU). «Un sistema de este tipo multiplica la velocidad del mando y el control, la dinámica del combate y la eficacia del enfrentamiento con el enemigo crecen en consecuencia, y la capacidad de supervivencia de las tropas propias aumenta. Una vez creada esta red, podemos llevar a cabo las llamadas operaciones de combate centradas en red».

El Smerch (MLRS, aún contando con una gran potencia de fuego, es un sistema con casi cuatro décadas a sus espaldas y que necesitaba de una modernización. La respuesta fue el Tornado-S (la S por Smerch), *que entró en servicio en 2016 *y es una versión modernizada del anterior, gracias al sistema de navegación satelital GLONASS, que aporta la posición de la pieza al control de fuego automático ASUNO.

Se pretende que para 2027 todos los Uragan y Smerch sean sustituidos por Tornado-S.

Las unidades de artillería rusas se han estado equipando en las dos últimas décadas con el 2S19M1 en primer lugar, y *hace poco el 2S19M2*. Este último reemplaza el antiguo cañón 2A64 por *el nuevo 2A64M2*, *que incrementa la cadencia de tiro a unos excelentes 10 disparos por minuto,* acercándose a los 12 del PzH2000 alemán. También incluye por fin la capacidad MRSI. Al igual que el 2S19M1, *va equipado con un ASUNO de nueva generación*,

Grupo de Batallón Táctico – 18 piezas de artillería (y entre 6 y 9 morteros).

Epilogo.

La artillería rusa goza actualmente de buena salud, gracias a la puesta al día de parte importante de sus sistemas, además del aumento importante de su potencia de fuego. El alcance de los sistemas de artillería rusa, sobre todo la reactiva, su número en comparación con la mayoría de sus enemigos, pueden ser un factor determinante en el campo de batalla. En unos cielos disputados, sus unidades mecanizadas y acorazadas podrían pasar por encima de los restos de las unidades enemigas sin haber tenido casi que combatir, explotando el éxito de la artillería. Una artillería experta en guerra contrabatería, *maskirovka*, frente a otras que han padecido décadas de desatención tras el fin de la Guerra Fría, o acostumbradas a guerras contrainsurgencia, donde evitar ser detectado y la respuesta de la artillería enemiga no estaba muy presente.

La brecha tecnológica se ha cerrado en algunos aspectos con la mayoría de sus rivales, pero manteniendo una aplastante superioridad numérica artillera. Pero no todo son luces, ya que esta modernización está lastrada por la pérdida de acceso a la tecnología foránea._


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> 320.000 toneladas es aproximadamente el doble de todo el oro extraído en la Tierra desde la antigüedad.
> 
> Yo si les creo hermanos.



Las reservas contabilizadas en subsuelo rondan las 60.000 toneladas en todo el mundo. Huele a ida de olla de las grandes.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

*Kiev denuncia el "terror ruso" tras los ataques mortales en Odesa.*
Ucrania ha denunciado el "terror ruso deliberado" y ha renovado sus llamamientos a los sistemas antimisiles occidentales tras los mortíferos ataques en la región de Odesa, mientras las fuerzas de Kiev se enfrentan a una situación "extremadamente difícil" en Lisichansk, una ciudad clave en la batalla por Donbás.

Según las autoridades militares y civiles ucranianas, al menos 21 personas, entre ellas un niño de 12 años, murieron antes del amanecer del viernes cuando tres misiles rusos destruyeron "un gran edificio" y "un complejo turístico" en Serguiyevka, localidad situada en la costa del Mar Negro a unos 80 km de Odessa, en el sur de Ucrania.

"Se trata de terror ruso deliberado, no de unos errores o de un ataque accidental con misiles", dijo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a última hora de la noche del viernes, mientras que las autoridades locales afirmaron que "no había ningún objetivo militar" en el lugar de los ataques.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Jul 2022)

Cual sera el proximo movimiento ruso despues de la conquista de Severodonestk y Lisichansk?

Seguir avanzando por el este del Donestk o atacar desde el norte hacia Slovansk y Kramarotsk, las dos ultimas grandes ciudades del oblast que les quedan a los ucras?

Porque no creo que a estas alturas se embarquen en una operacion en la zona del Mar Negro, desde Jerson hacia Nicolaiev. Ahi a los rusos ya les va bien que los ucras esten estancados frente a sus defensas, consumiendo hombres y material sin avanzar un palmo.


----------



## Captain Julius (2 Jul 2022)

Y sin embargo...


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania limpia de armas y equipos la isla de las Serpientes tras la retirada de Rusia.*
Unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas completaron la operación militar de limpieza en la isla de Zmiinyi (isla de las Serpientes) de los equipos y armas que dejaron las tropas rusas tras su retirada a *Crimea*, informó hoy la administración militar regional de Odesa.

Entre el armamento y el equipamiento destruidos por las tropas ucranianas figuran* un sistema múltiple de lanzamiento de cohetes Grad,* un sistema de defensa antiaérea Pantsir-S1, tres vehículos blindados y motorizados, un camión cisterna y un escondite con otros equipos.

En un mensaje en Telegram que recoge la agencia Ukrinform, Serhiy Bratchuk, representante de la administración militar regional de Odesa, agregó que actualmente dos barcos de las tropas rusas con más de una docena de misiles de crucero a bordo y tres grandes buques de desembarco están en alerta en la parte noroeste del Mar Negro.


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

Lo dicho, llenazo total en la sesión de matinée


----------



## lapetus (2 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Cual sera el proximo movimiento ruso despues de la conquista de Severodonestk y Lisichansk?
> 
> Seguir avanzando por el este del Donestk o atacar desde el norte hacia Slovansk y Kramarotsk, las dos ultimas grandes ciudades del oblast que les quedan a los ucras?
> 
> Porque no creo que a estas alturas se embarquen en una operacion en la zona del Mar Negro, desde Jerson hacia Nicolaiev. Ahi a los rusos ya les va bien que los ucras esten estancados frente a sus defensas, consumiendo hombres y material sin avanzar un palmo.



Hasta donde les sea cómodo defender en el futuro. Imagino que fronteras naturales tales como ríos.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Esto es propaganda. Se nota que no entiendes la dificultad o facilidad de acertar de esas armas y expones una opinion sesgada sin ningun estudio que soporte tus comentarios. Propaganda sin evidencia ninguna para engañar a inocentes o incultos.



Mi opinión sesgada son los vídeos de baterías rusas reventadas con precisión quirúrgica, si tú crees que tiene el mismo poder y la misma precisión un proyectil con guiado GPS de 60000 dolares que uno de 2000 que han calculado la trayectoria con papel y boli, pues que quieres que te diga,.


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

Si ya lo han puesto perdon:

The Russian government has requested the right to special measures during operations abroad

Propuesta de ley para en esencia equiparar las operaciones especiales a la guerra y poder hacer movilizaciones de trabajadores, forzar turnos nocturnos en fabricas, requisas de material civil, etc.

En una nota aclaratoria, supuestamente, dice que es debido a la necesidad de reponer material y repararlo porque hay desabastecimiento de "corto plazo".

Documento en Ruso: https://sozd.duma.gov.ru/bill/155680-8#bh_note


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Cual sera el proximo movimiento ruso despues de la conquista de Severodonestk y Lisichansk?



Cuando todo el LNR este liberado, la Milicia Popular LNR marchara para liberar todo el Oblast de Jarkov

esto se hara mas o menos a la vez que la Milicia Popular DNR libera el resto del territorio DNR

Una vez liberado todo el Donbass. la milicia popular DNR se encaminara a liberar Odessa y Nikolayev


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que ha costado a Rusia la Isla de las Serpientes.


----------



## Remequilox (2 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muy bueno el articulo (son mas de 50 páginas hablando de todo tipo de artilleria rusa)
> 
> Algunos extractos:
> 
> ...



Sí, me gustó mucho el análisis INTEGRAL del arma, su doctrina de uso, comparativas, etc etc.

Artillería como puntal OFENSIVO (contraintuitivo, pero sumamente efectivo).

Yo rescato estos fragmentos, por ejemplo:
"[_...] La aniquilación es una muestra de la doctrina rusa de usar las fuerzas de maniobra para fijar a las del enemigo y la artillería para destruirlas (O'Connor 2017) [...]

"Hostigamiento: Sería simplemente para ejercer presión psicológica/moral en el personal enemigo [...] Aunque no lo parezca, hostigar a un enemigo atrincherado puede ser más eficaz de lo que uno puede pensar. [...] ¿Esto qué quiere decir? Que la artillería suprime a la infantería enemiga manteniéndola neutralizada a cubierto, mientras maniobra la propia. Así se reducen las bajas_"

Estás dos operativas nos hemos "_jartao_" de verlas en lo que llevamos de guerra, sobre todo en el Donbass.

Y pongo grafiquito, para que se comprenda visualmente la lluvia de fuego a la que se enfrentan los ucranianos frente al tiro puntual que deben sufrir los rusos:



Por supuesto que un pepinazo de 155 mm Otan bien dado te envía a Valhalla..... 
Pero no hay color.....


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jul 2022)

*Sobre el oro de Uganda*

Falta aun la confirmación.

Los chinos ya están metidos y a esos no se los saca así como así.
Los rusos tienen parte.
Uganda quiere refinar in situ para obtener beneficios.









Uganda encuentra 31 millones de toneladas de oro; ¡el depósito más grande del mundo!


Uganda ha anunciado el descubrimiento de una cantera de oro de 31 millones de toneladas, lo que significaría que se trata del depósito de oro más grande de todo el planeta. El objetivo ahora es atraer inversores para trabajar la enorme veta y poder desplazar la minería ilegal. Luego de dos años d




www.laguiadelvaron.com




"
...
... Ahora se ha informado que la empresa china Wagagi ya ha empezado trabajos de minería en el este y centro del país africano, por lo que se espera que pronto comience la explotación de este asentamiento. 
...
... toda empresa privada que quiera trabajar con el oro de Uganda tendrá que aceptar un contrato en el que participarán al 15 por ciento de las operaciones y compartirán la producción con el estado. 
...
El presidente Yoweri también ha dicho que es criminal que Uganda siga exportando materias primas a otros países, que se quedan con el 90 por ciento de las ganancias, por lo que busca que el oro se refine localmente. A esto, otros medios como TFIGlobal han apuntado que la refinería local, *Victoria Gold Star Limited, fue construida debido al apoyo ruso hace diez años y que este nuevo hallazgo significaría la participación de los rusos en la explotación de este gran yacimiento*, lo cual lo mantendría con fuerza ante el embate de Occidente y Estados Unidos. 

Todavía persisten algunas dudas sobre los cálculos arrojados por los estudios y las investigación geológicas, pero de ser correctas, la experta en Desarrollo Mineral de Uganda, Winnie Ngabiirwe, dijo que:



> Sería tiempo de que Uganda ponga orden en casa, decir: ‘Vamos a hacer negocios y desarrollar nuestro país, así como nuestro pueblo y pasar al estatus de renta media y más allá’.



"


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y quieres arreglar eso con China y su tipo de régimen? Perdona, pero....de facultades cognitivas....bien?



Mejor que tú, que careces de comprensión lectora. Repasa el hilo, anda


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108796
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando finalice la operación de desnazificación, deberíamos proponer (en plan 4chan) al gobierno ruso que regalen el pedrusco de la serpiente a lo que quede de los ukros; los limitados de este foro se lo han currado hasta el desvarío y se merecen un reconocimiento


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)

Spirne y Zolotarevka capturados por las fuerzas rusas. RF avanzando sobre Siversk.


“Esto es de lo que estaba hablando Kissinger, sin decirlo, en Davos: 'Necesitamos terminar esto ahora antes de que los rusos nos dicten los términos'. Los términos serán que Rusia tendrá acceso al Danubio (Odessa), lo que cambiará el diseño estratégico para toda Europa del Este’”.


----------



## Discordante (2 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sí, me gustó mucho el análisis INTEGRAL del arma, su doctrina de uso, comparativas, etc etc.
> 
> Artillería como puntal OFENSIVO (contraintuitivo, pero sumamente efectivo).
> 
> ...



No soy experto en estos temas pero la doctrina de fuego artillero es universal desde la 2º GM y diria que la OTAN la desarrollo mucho mas que la URSS que se centro en carros de combate.



No solo la artilleria era muy eficaz contra tanques. Los vehiculos de transporte y blindados ligeros eran masacrados.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)

Lisichansk. 02/07/2022






En Lisichansk a la mitad del día 02.07.

1. Después de la captura de Privolya y Shipilovka, nuestras tropas entraron en Novodruzhesk. Comenzó la limpieza de la ciudad. Anteriormente, el cuartel general de defensa de Lysichansk estaba ubicado allí.
2. Informan de la captura de Zolotarevka al norte de la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk. Antes Belogorovka permanece 6 kilómetros en línea recta.
3. El único camino formal que puede tomar para salir de Lisichansk pasa por Belogorovka. Ya está bajo bombardeo de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
4. Los combates continúan cerca de Novozolatarevka, Verkhnekamensky, Disputed y Belaya Gora, así como en el área industrial cerca de la planta de RTI.
5. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando a la agrupación AFU cerca de Seversk, que se convertirá en el próximo objetivo después de la liberación de Lisichansk.
6. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están construyendo una línea de cobertura para Seversk-Soledar, pero al mismo tiempo se dedican a fortificar Artemovsk, que será el siguiente después del avance de la línea Seversk-Soledar.
7. En general, la liberación total de la República Popular de Lugansk de la ocupación ucraniana se anunciará en un futuro próximo.

Gran Bretaña condena la condena de mercenarios británicos






Gran Bretaña una vez más condenó oficialmente al DPR por llevar ante los tribunales los casos de dos mercenarios británicos más que están bajo un artículo por el cual se establece la pena de muerte.
Anteriormente había condenado la pena de muerte para otros dos mercenarios británicos.
Al mismo tiempo, Gran Bretaña se niega a entrar en contacto con la RPD con respecto a la discusión sobre el destino de sus mercenarios, habiendo delegado las negociaciones sobre ellos a Ucrania. Dos de los ya sentenciados anteriormente declararon públicamente que les gustaría ser canjeados por Medvedchuk (la pregunta "¿Por qué necesitamos Medvedchuk?" sigue siendo relevante).

Los mercenarios ahora están considerando una apelación bajo la ley local, que está tratando de impugnar el veredicto y conseguir que la pena de muerte sea conmutada por cadena perpetua o una larga pena de prisión.
Desde mi punto de vista, la ejecución de al menos un par de mercenarios sería un evento muy simbólico.


----------



## pemebe (2 Jul 2022)

Primeras imágenes del centro comercial de Kremenchuk mientras empieza a incendiarse y a humear intensamente.

No hay señales de ataque con misiles. No hay señales de cientos de civiles abandonando el edificio, ni de trabajadores, ni de seguridad, ni de vigilantes...
Sólo curiosos que se acercan a ver lo que está pasando, no se camina tranquilamente hacia el objetivo de un ataque con misiles, se corre aterrorizado.

Video en:
t.me/Reality_Theories/7412


----------



## lapetus (2 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> un proyectil con guiado GPS de 60000 dolares



Menudas mordidas hay en esos $60000.

Un proyectil guiado se hace con bastante menos pasta.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ...
> Desde mi punto de vista, la ejecución de al menos un par de mercenarios sería un evento muy simbólico.



La ejecución de mercenarios eleva la inflación de contratar a los siguientes candidatos, pone en huida a los actuales, y en negativa rotunda a muchos militares de la OTAN a ser tentados a entrar en Ucrania como mercenarios.

Desde un punto de vista pragmático, y salvo que quieran utilizarlos en canjes futuros, el mejor operación sería esa ejecución.

Más adelante, si Rusia toma el control y se anexiona esas repúblicas, posiblemente sea más difícil en el encaje legal.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Jul 2022)

Bueno gente, vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

https://topwar.ru/198479-gazprom-vremenno-ostanavlivaet-obe-nitki-gazoprovoda-severnyj-potok.html

Rusia cierra Norht uno y dos, se acabó lo que se daba y que les aguante su puta madre que para eso los ha parido.

COMPRAROS LATUNES NUEVOS YA.


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2022)

Me gustó esa maskirovska rusa en Kharkov. Eso de retirarse a la "pata coja"
y renqueantes, consiguió que los neonazis "kraken" se vinieran arriba,dejando
sus madrigueras de la ciudad, para perseguir triunfantes a los rusos en retirada.
Y cuando los tuvieron en campo abierto recibieron unas buenas andanadas.
Ahora, en Kharkov, se han debilitado sus defensas y grietas suficientes para entrar.
hábiles...


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

Australia está en ese maps donde debe estar. La separa de Nueva Guinea un estrecho que se llama de Torres, un español que ya a comienzos del XVII pasó por ahí y se llama estrecho porque se ven los dos lados al cruzarlo. Es decir, que está pegada a Indonesia y Nueva Guinea. Desde Darwin sales en una barca mínima y llegas a Indonesia en poco tiempo, está más o menos como Baleares de Cataluña. Bueno, quizá más bien de Cerdeña a Cataluña o algo menos.

Sí que hay muchos distintivos en sitios un poco raros pero quizá en Japón haya instalaciones que no son una base aérea o naval, por ejemplo, en Kosovo hay un "Fort" que no tiene asignado ni un avión o helicóptero. Quizá la ocupación del territorio japonés se articula de modo semejante.

Por ejemplo, estos son los planes que en 2019 se hicieron para la expansión de la presencia estadounidense en Grecia, un país minúsculo y tienen bases de Sentry, de drones, navales y quieren más navales y una aérea en el Dodecaneso, donde ni los griegos han querido nunca poner una. Quieren poner bases aereasz navales y de helicópteros nuevas.




Lo que ocurre con las instalaciones militares de los EE.UU. en el exterior es que son tantas que es imposible tenerlas a todas dotadas de personal y equipo (en servicio activo hay 1.4M de militares y con eso no puedes llenar tantos centros) . De modo que muchas son un cascarón con algo de mantenimiento que se activaría en caso de guerra.

Al final ni siquiera un país de semejante poder económico puede cubrir el mundo. USA tiene en total unos 3.300 aviones de combate entre USAF, USN y USMC. No se puede atender a varios frentes y mantener capacidad para defender su enorme territorio. .
Hasta ahora han tenido a su favor la geografía y que en las grandes guerras alistaban coaliciones, pero, por ejemplo, en el Golfo en 1991 movilizaron prácticamente todo, no habrían podido atender nada en Europa del Este o China, la suerte para ellos fue que Rusia había sido casi destruida y China tenía pocas capacidades, casi nada comparado con lo que hoy es.

Si hoy se abren tres guerras en Oriente Medio, Europa del Este y Asia oriental, los USA deberían elegir si ir con todo a una para ganar por fuerza bruta aplastante , ir a dos y jugársela y nada más, a las tres sería imposible.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Todos tenemos problemas, lo que no puede ser es que, quieras que el estado "lo haga todo" y te sorprendas luego que hay personas que eso lo exageran y lo llevan a sus intereses
No es cierto, en China es el estado quien te da permiso para montar un negocio, si tú ahora mismo quieres viajar a China a montar algo, la burocracia va a ser infernal, además, no te van a dar facilidades por ser extranjero y no ser millonario.

La clave no está en los impuestos, eso es solo una pata del banco, la clave está en no tratar a los ciudadanos como niños pequeños. Es obvio que en muchos países occidentales tenemos los impuestos altos, pero, desde luego, si lo quieres cambiar por un regimen dictatorial, es para pensar que no sabes por donde te da el aire...

Dices eso porque te llevan bombardeando con que "USA ez el malo" toda la puta vida. USA hace muchas cosas mal, y es necesaria la crítica. Ahora bien, no esperes que el gobierno ruso o chino están pensando en ti en algunas de sus acciones o en "la humanidad y el bien de la misma", precisamente....

Ucrania, Hong Kong, Madrid, Cataluña....sea la región que sea no puede ser "propiedad" de otra potencia, ni se pueden tomar decisiones sin contar con ellos. Eso es lo que criticamos, cuando hablais de "otanistas", punto. Si se puede criticar a USA, se va a hacer lo mismo con quienes realicen las mismas acciones, no hay más
Lo que tienes que entender de una vez, es que en Europa y USA HEMOS DECIDIDO una manera de vida, y eso te puede gustar o no, es indiferente, por supuesto, tienes el derecho de tratar de convencer de lo contrario, pero hazlo sabiendo muy bien qué quieres, qué modelo quieres, como lo vas a hacer y en qué se va a mejorar, si no tienes clarisimo alguno de esos puntos, entonces...mal lo llevas...

Bases que han solicitado tener los surcoreanos por una amenaza llamada Corea del Norte, dispuesta a fastidiar toda forma de vida contraria a su "ideal". Ese es el problema
Mientras haya un solo regimen en la tierra con ganas de decidir sobre mi forma de vida, está bien, es necesario tener esas fuerzas, gracias a todo las tenemos, de otra forma, no sé qué cojones sería de nosotros.
Esta muy bien meterse en un foro LIBRE a decir cosas, pero hay que gener en cuenta qué significa lo que estamos diciendo y ser el primero en asumir las consecuencias
Yo no quiero que me "mejoren la vida", quiero que me dejen en paz, que pueda viajar a donde me salga de los huevos, cuando me salga de los huevos y abrir o cerrar mis negocios cuando toque, punto. Si tengo eso, mi vida mejorará, no te preocupes
Llamar "sensato" a un regimen que encerraba a la gente a cal y canto sin posibilidad de comprar comida en algunos casos por un puto resfriado de mierda es absolutamente deleznable.

Me debes 50 Euros por la clase que te acabo de dar, acepto Paypal


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Joder lo que hay que oír, ¡que poco conocemos China o hablamos sin conocer! en China hay foros como este y se ponen a parir a las autoridades.
> 
> Si no quieres verlo es tu problema y te recuerdo que el único sistema economico que funciona es el comunismo chino.
> 
> ALA, a rabietas liberales a casa.





"El uniko ziztema ke funziona".....


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "El uniko ziztema ke funziona".....



risa histérica que provoca vergoña ajena. ¿en que posición está China en el ranking mundial?


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2022)

Hay que estar algo trastornao para reivindicar que le "dejen en paz"
y, a la vez, dar la tabarra compulsiva a los demás sin que se inmute...
El zascandileo como herramienta de la estulticia...Amén.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)

Lisichansk está rodeado. La purga ha comenzado






La Bandera Roja se muestra en el Memorial de los Caídos de Lysichansk

El ejército LPR confirma que Lisichansk está completamente rodeado.
Todas las carreteras de la ciudad están controladas por las Fuerzas Armadas RF y el ejército LPR.
La ciudad está siendo limpiada. En un futuro próximo se lanzará por completo.
Ramzan Kadyrov informa que nuestras tropas ya han llegado al centro de Lisichansk. Varios bloques han sido desocupados. La limpieza comenzó en la ciudad.
Vale la pena recordar que a principios de semana se anunció que Lisichansk sería liberado antes de que finalice la semana. Los plazos dados están bien dentro.
Debe entenderse que los restos del grupo UAF huyeron a Belogorovka, pero obviamente no todos pudieron escapar.
Creo que la próxima semana se anunciará la liberación de la LPR de la ocupación ucraniana.

Por lo tanto, la operación Severodonetsk-Lysichansk se acerca a su conclusión lógica.
Estamos esperando el inicio de la ofensiva en Seversk y Soledar.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov informa de que nuestras tropas ya han llegado al centro de Lysychansk. Se han liberado varios bloques. Se ha iniciado una operación de limpieza en la ciudad.
Vale la pena recordar que a principios de la semana se dijo que Lysychansk sería liberada al final de la semana. Están bien dentro de los plazos previstos.
Hay que entender que los restos de la agrupación de las AFU huyeron a Belogorovka, pero evidentemente no todos pudieron escapar.
Creo que la próxima semana se anunciará la liberación de la LNR de la ocupación ucraniana.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El alcalde de Berdyansk ha dicho que el Saratov, que fue levantado el otro día (encallado cerca del muro de amarre tras una explosión en marzo - la llegada del Tochka-U) será llevado a Kerch para su reparación (¡!). Los constructores navales que conocimos se mostraron muy escépticos sobre la posibilidad de su restauración: parte del barco estaba muy quemado + dañado por la explosión de las municiones. Además, el barco en sí es muy antiguo, se construyó en los años 60, por lo que la viabilidad de la restauración de este barco también es cuestionable. Pero veamos qué dicen los constructores navales de Kerch.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El ejército del LNR confirma que Lysychansk está completamente rodeada.
Todas las carreteras que salen de la ciudad están controladas por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el ejército del LNR.
Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad. Se liberará por completo en un futuro próximo.

Así, la operación Severodonetsk-Lysychansk se acerca a su conclusión lógica. Estamos esperando el inicio de la ofensiva sobre Seversk y Soledar.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

La principal incógnita sobre Lysychansk es saber cuántas fuerzas de las AFU pudieron retirarse bajo el fuego a través de Belogorovka hacia Seversk, y cuántas permanecieron en Lysychansk y los asentamientos adyacentes.
En cuanto a los que se quedaron, por supuesto, pueden seguir defendiéndose en las fortificaciones y zonas industriales (lo que puede prolongar el repliegue completo de la ciudad durante algún tiempo, especialmente si los rodeados estarán cubiertos por civiles tomados como rehenes), pero es poco probable que se abran paso, y las AFU simplemente no tienen las fuerzas para desbloquear Lisychansk. En consecuencia, los que queden serán destruidos o hechos prisioneros.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2022)

Otra vuelta de rosca...

_*"Rusia exige rublos para las exportaciones de cereales. *_
*Moscú ha ampliado la lista de productos básicos que deben pagarse en moneda rusa".*









Russia demands rubles for grain exports


Russia has added grain to the list of export commodities that must be paid for in rubles




disq.us


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El viceministro del Ministerio del interior, LPR, informa que nuestras tropas en Lisichansk ya están cerca del estadio Shakhtar.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mi opinión sesgada son los vídeos de baterías rusas reventadas con precisión quirúrgica, si tú crees que tiene el mismo poder y la misma precisión un proyectil con guiado GPS de 60000 dolares que uno de 2000 que han calculado la trayectoria con papel y boli, pues que quieres que te diga,.



Queda en evidencia que no sabes de que hablas. No sabes que es un ATGM ni porque no utilizan ni GPS ni papel y lapiz. 

Eso si, no te cortas un pelo en demostrar que eres un cateto con un teclado.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Lviv teme un ataque de Bielorrusia

El gauleiter de la ciudad, Andriy Sadovyy, dijo que la situación en la frontera bielorrusa-ucraniana es imprevisible. Por lo tanto, se creará un cuartel de defensa en cada distrito de Lviv y se proporcionará formación adicional a los combatientes de la defensa territorial.

Entonces, ¿han aceptado ya la aplastante derrota de las AFU en el este y la inminente liberación de la LNR?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Japón tiene la intención de responder con firmeza a las medidas adoptadas por Rusia en relación con el proyecto Sajalín-2, en el que participan las japonesas Mitsui y Mitsubishi, cuya gestión será transferida a una empresa rusa de nueva creación, según informa el diario japonés Yomiuri









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Bajas oficiales del DNR del 1 de enero al 1 de julio de 2022:

Militares:

Muertos - 2.247
Bajas - 9453

Civiles:

Muertos - 687
Bajas: 2.228

Número total de civiles del DNR muertos en 6 meses

Muertos - 2.934
Herido - 11681

Paz a las cenizas de todos los muertos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2022)

⚡⚡⚡Kadyrov: La trampa está cerrada, Lisichansk está completamente rodeada por las fuerzas aliadas.

✊El jefe de la República de Chechenia anunció el completo cerco de Lisichansk.

Ramzan Kadyrov, al comentar el completo cerco de la ciudad por el ejército ruso y las fuerzas aliadas, añadió que pronto comenzará un ataque a gran escala contra Lisichansk.

"El enemigo, a su vez, no tiene dónde ir, ya que todas las entradas y salidas de la ciudad están bloqueadas. No será posible romper el denso cerco, aunque lo intente con todas sus fuerzas.

Las ratas frente a los nacionalistas están acorraladas, sólo queda dar los últimos toques", dijo el jefe de la República de Chechenia.


amcxxl dijo:


> Lisichansk. 02/07/2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*
⚡⚡⚡Kadyrov: La trampa está cerrada, Lisichansk está completamente rodeada por las fuerzas aliadas.

✊El jefe de la República de Chechenia anunció el completo cerco de Lisichansk.

Ramzan Kadyrov, al comentar el completo cerco de la ciudad por el ejército ruso y las fuerzas aliadas,
añadió que pronto comenzará un ataque a gran escala contra Lisichansk.

"El enemigo, a su vez, no tiene dónde ir, ya que todas las entradas y salidas de la ciudad están bloqueadas.
No será posible romper el denso cerco, aunque lo intente con todas sus fuerzas.
*_
*Las ratas frente a los nacionalistas están acorraladas, sólo queda dar los últimos toques".*


----------



## Remequilox (2 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No soy experto en estos temas pero la doctrina de fuego artillero es universal desde la 2º GM y diria que la OTAN la desarrollo mucho mas que la URSS que se centro en carros de combate.
> 
> 
> 
> No solo la artilleria era muy eficaz contra tanques. Los vehiculos de transporte y blindados ligeros eran masacrados.



Pues no parece el caso.
No es que hayan malas soluciones artilleras occidentales, al contrario.
Pero su concepción es más bien marginal o subsidiaria. 
El arma fuerte de "proyección de fuego" occidental es la aviación.
La artillería como tal, es para rellenar huecos.

Fíjate por ejemplo en el caso y evolución de la solución Obús M777, que es un arma cojonuda:
a.- Los rusos tiene superioridad de fuego con sus 152 y abundancia de piezas. Inventamos el 155.
b.- El alcance se nos queda corto, inventamos la capacidad de alcance extendida mediante cohetes, y pasamos de 12-20 km, a 40-50 km.
c.- La precisión de la munición a esas distancias disminuye dramáticamente, inventamos ponerle un GPS, y logramos precisión quirúrgica.
d.- Ya vale, pero los rusos van a la defensiva, combatiendo en su terreno, y nosotros (USA) estamos lejos y tenemos que llevar esos mamotretos muy lejos. En barco no hay problema, pero es muy lento, y en avión el despliegue es rápido, pero pesa mucho. Inventamos que el obús sea no de acero balístico, sino de una aleación de duraluminio y lo aligeramos.

A cada problema, una solución óptima. 
Solo que eso hace que el sistema Obús M777 y sus consumibles sean CARÍSIMOS.
Si la doctrina de uso es puntual, disuasiva y tal, vale la pena la inversión, y vas sobrado.
Pero si tienes que organizar con eso fuego de saturación durante semanas y semanas......

Por otra parte, en la doctrina operacional rusa sí está contemplado, y lo hacen espectacular, el combate artillería contra artillería. 
En el caso USA-Otan (por lo visto en Ucrania), esa capacidad no está muy entrenada. Son buenos en artillería contra otra cosa, pero en duelos artilleros, más bien llevan las de perder en general. (Supongo que derivado de que la supresión del fuego artillero enemigo le corresponde a la aviación de apoyo, y en Ucrania eso no es factible).


----------



## Casino (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Queda en evidencia que no sabes de que hablas. No sabes que es un ATGM ni porque no utilizan ni GPS ni papel y lapiz.
> 
> Eso si, no te cortas un pelo en demostrar que eres un cateto con un teclado.




Los proyectiles de artillería guiados sí utilizan GPS.
Pero Vd. siga insultando, solo recuerde que al señalar varios dedos de la mano se dirigen hacia Vd.. 

Fuente:
M982 Excalibur Extended-Range GPS-Guided Projectile | Military-Today.com
The M982 Excalibur is a US extended-range *GPS-guided* shell



Pero continúe, algunas de sus publicaciones para desacreditar lo que no le gusta oír pasarán inadvertidas.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eres tan tonto no que no sabes que a la mayoría de países lo que les interesa es una moneda no muy fuerte ni muy débil... Aquí, en China y en USA se busca lo mismo... Una moneda lo suficientemente débil que te permita exportar y lo suficientemente fuerte que te permita importar sin generar inflación.



Es como el Mosca, cuando flota es la nave insignia y cuando la hunden es un trasto inservible y viejo.
El rublo a su vez no flota, se está hundiendo, pero también es bueno.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cuando todo el LNR este liberado, la Milicia Popular LNR marchara para liberar todo el Oblast de Jarkov
> 
> esto se hara mas o menos a la vez que la Milicia Popular DNR libera el resto del territorio DNR
> 
> Una vez liberado todo el Donbass. la milicia popular DNR se encaminara a liberar Odessa y Nikolayev




Sinceramente, no creo que Rusia y la OTAN puedan economica y socialmente con una guerra abierta tan larga. Ucrania y las "milicias populares" no pintan nada.

Antes negociaran una paz y como mucho volveran a lanzarse morterazos esporadicamente, como hacian hasta ahora.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Y hay más grandes noticias.
Se ha confirmado desde el campo que nuestras tropas han terminado de despejar Klinove hoy. 
Adelante Artemovsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Los proyectiles de artillería guiados sí utilizan GPS.
> Pero Vd. siga insultando, solo recuerde que al señalar varios dedos de la mano se dirigen hacia Vd..
> 
> Fuente:
> ...




Hablamos de ATGM. Hay que leer mas.


----------



## Casino (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Hablamos de ATGM. Hay que leer mas.




El forero al que Vd. citaba no hablaba de ATGM. 
Aplíquese de nuevo el post que le he escrito antes.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

"Parece que el tormentoso romance de los europeos con los ucranianos está terminando", — Dmitry Medvedev.

Así mismo, el político dijo: "ya No los quieren, están cansados de ellos. Los polacos frenéticos recordaron su nacionalismo rabioso. Recuerdan a gritos a los casi cuatro millones de ucranianos que se encuentran en su país sobre el hecho de que están en Polonia. Procesos similares están ocurriendo en otros países europeos que comenzaron juegos de amor con Kiev. Es comprensible. Lo que era necesario demostrar".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Menudas mordidas hay en esos $60000.
> 
> Un proyectil guiado se hace con bastante menos pasta.



A si?, a ver explicate.


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Menudas mordidas hay en esos $60000.
> 
> Un proyectil guiado se hace con bastante menos pasta.



Bueno, esto es así en general. El gasto militar no tiene mucho seguimiento y no es fácil encontrar elementos de comparación.

Para el nuevo Air Force One se van a gastar $5.000M en dos aviones y esto es delirante. Es en realidad un subsidio a Boeing como lo ha sido el KC-46, avión que los militares no querían y cuyo concurso había ganado Airbus para ser anulado a dedo. Al final la corrupción se abre camino y siempre te la vas a encontrar allí donde haya "secretos" que proteger o algo sagrado (en España por ejemplo la tenemos en el gasto "social", basta con esa etiqueta para que sea intocable cualquier nido de enchufados). Robar se roba en todas partes.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Queda en evidencia que no sabes de que hablas. No sabes que es un ATGM ni porque no utilizan ni GPS ni papel y lapiz.
> 
> Eso si, no te cortas un pelo en demostrar que eres un cateto con un teclado.



Los proyectiles de 60k son los Excalibur, y si, llevan GPS y son Dios comparados a la mierda dimitri de mierda rusa te pongas como te pongas y ahora coges tu atgm lo untas bien en mantequilla y te lo metes por el culo









Más artillería para Ucrania, incluyendo municiones precisas Excalibur


Estados Unidos y Canadá han confirmado el envío de obuses ligeros remolcados M777 a Ucrania para reforzar su artillería. Además se suministrará munición...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Y más sobre la liberación de Klinovoye t.me/boris_rozhin/55905.
Los combates en ese lugar llevaban bastante tiempo, el enemigo había estado repeliendo con la ayuda de un grupo de artillería concentrado cerca de Artemivsk. Pero unos días antes, incluso antes de que nuestras fuerzas los expulsaran de Klinovey, comenzaron los preparativos para las posiciones defensivas en las afueras del sureste de Artemivsk, los residentes locales fueron desalojados de sus casas donde comenzaron a equipar posiciones de tiro, se intensificó la excavación de trincheras y el equipamiento de posiciones antitanque. El mando de las AFU obviamente sospechaba que Klinove no sería retenida por mucho tiempo y comenzó a reforzar la defensa de Artemivsk en esta dirección por adelantado.

Por cierto, Klinove fue tomada por miembros del PMC de Wagner. Otro punto a favor de la reputación de la robusta infantería de asalto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los proyectiles de 60k son los Excalibur, y si, llevan GPS y son Dios comparados a la mierda dimitri de mierda rusa te pongas como te pongas y ahora coges tu atgm lo untas bien en mantequilla y te lo metes por el culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No distingues un proyectil artillero de un ATGM y encima tu argumentacion es faltar. Desde mi primer mensaje hablo de ATGM pero tu a lo tuyo, todo es lo mismo para ti. Cosas que vuelan y explotan.

Tu vas de tapado para dejar mal a la OTAN. No se puede ser tan chabacano y poco estudiado. Te van a cancelar el contrato de CM.


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Jul 2022)

como va el marmitako de lisichansk?


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El Ejército del LNR informa de que todavía hay focos de resistencia de varios grupos enemigos en Lisichansk, pero ya hay desorganización y desintegración del sistema de defensa unificado.
La desintegración del sistema de defensa unificado es un signo seguro del avance del colapso de los restos de la agrupación de Lysychansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han publicado un vídeo de un ataque en la Isla de la Serpiente, donde 3 vehículos, un camión cisterna y un MLRS fueron destruidos en el muelle dejado por nuestras tropas.

Según las declaraciones oficiales, Ucrania no desembarcará en la isla porque teme que esté minada y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están engañando a Ucrania.

Sin embargo, creo que la próxima semana intentarán aterrizar un helicóptero en la isla para una sesión de fotos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Pavlograd tiene una poderosa llegada.
Allí se encuentra uno de los centros ferroviarios más importantes para las AFU en la orilla izquierda.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano retira las tropas a Seversk, pero no son bienvenidas en absoluto

El ejército ucraniano se está retirando y ahora planea construir una nueva línea defensiva a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Bakhmut. Sin embargo, los lugareños que ya han sufrido los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no están nada contentos con los pseudodefensores y se enfrentan cada vez más a los militares por la colocación de las posiciones de los combatientes ucranianos justo en las casas de los civiles. Los insurgentes no ocultan su odio hacia los locales y los llaman "separatistas".
Los medios de comunicación rusófobos occidentales ya no niegan esta situación en la ciudad.
Les Echos cita a los habitantes de Seversk:
"Nos dicen que los rusos vienen a saquear, pero ahora lo hacen los soldados ucranianos destacados aquí".
"Muchos residentes se sienten abandonados por el gobierno ucraniano, no hay agua ni electricidad desde hace dos meses. Tuvimos que rogar a las autoridades que nos enviaran recolectores de basura".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Pirro (2 Jul 2022)

Ahora, justo ahora, concluida la cumbre de la OTAN y a sabiendas de que a Rusia no le ganan ni de coña, los massmierdas españoles vuelven a la carga con la puta plandemia de los cojones.

Como viviendo con normalidad hasta el más borrego y gilipollas ve que esta guerra es RUINA, a restringir el consumo del populacho nuevamente.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Una explosión en Pavlograd.
Fuentes locales informan de un ataque a una instalación de infraestructura.
También se informa de un ataque con misiles en Dobropillya y de ataques a posiciones de las AFU cerca de Sloviansk y Seversk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, esto es así en general. El gasto militar no tiene mucho seguimiento y no es fácil encontrar elementos de comparación.
> 
> Para el nuevo Air Force One se van a gastar $5.000M en dos aviones y esto es delirante. Es en realidad un subsidio a Boeing como lo ha sido el KC-46, avión que los militares no querían y cuyo concurso había ganado Airbus para ser anulado a dedo. Al final la corrupción se abre camino y siempre te la vas a encontrar allí donde haya "secretos" que proteger o algo sagrado (en España por ejemplo la tenemos en el gasto "social", basta con esa etiqueta para que sea intocable cualquier nido de enchufados). Robar se roba en todas partes.



*Paco-anécdota sector publico*

Eso me acuerda una paco-anécdota, una empresa me paso una obra que ellos no querían hacer, una instalación para el COOB 92, les dije que si y, le pedí a un ingeniero que realizara el esquema de puertas lógicas para realizar la instalación. El esquema era muy chulo pero al interpretarlo vi que con unos simples interruptores hacían la misma función.

Le comente a la empresa que me había cedido la obra el prepuesto que pensaba pasarles, la respuesta fue acojonante, si nosotros les hemos hecho una oferta 20 veces mayor, nos harás quedar mal. Total tuve que aumentar la oferta multiplicada por 10 y nos la aceptaron.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Jul 2022)

Helicóptero ucraniano que intenta quemar todo el trigo seco en Kherson disparando bengalas al campo. Kiev castigando a la gente de Kherson por solicitar pasaportes rusos?


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El ayudante de Kadyrov dijo que podría tardar entre uno y dos días en despejar completamente Lisichansk. Todavía hay focos de resistencia enemiga en la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es como el Mosca, cuando flota es la nave insignia y cuando la hunden es un trasto inservible y viejo.
> El rublo a su vez no flota, se está hundiendo, pero también es bueno.



Estas equivocado . El rublo flota :
Desde el 30 de Marzo 1 rublo ruso " vale " exactamente 0.00662 gramos de oro .


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> risa histérica que provoca vergoña ajena. ¿en que posición está China en el ranking mundial?



Vamos a ver, si esto es muy fácil, quieres "comunismo chino"?Paguéselo usted y no trate de que sea impuesto.
Quiere usted algo, genial, pero si para tenerlo tiene que imponerlo a la fuerza....a lo mejor, es que tan bueno no es....

Pero voy más allá, deje escoger lo que queremos los demás, "comunismo para usted", perfecto, con su bolsillo, no con el mio, graaaciasssss


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Nuestros queridos lectores de Uzbekistán nos cuentan lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos en Karakalpakstán:

"Desde los distritos del norte de la República de Karakalpakstán (Shymbai, Khalkabad, Takhtakopir) la gente se dirige hacia la capital, Nukus. Se están destruyendo los postes a lo largo de la carretera. La gente vuelve a reunirse cerca del mercado. De nuevo se utilizan estas granadas, después de lo cual no se oye nada. Se está utilizando gas lacrimógeno. El propio presidente ya está en Nukus, que está cerrado por todos lados. La gente no puede entrar en la ciudad, unas 20.000 personas se han amontonado en la entrada. Internet móvil y el wifi siguen sin funcionar en todo Karakalpakstán. Los neumáticos arden en Nukus".

Motivos de las protestas: t.me/mig41/18892









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Occidente no puede movilizar nada porque es una estructura liberal regida por la economía de mercado. Está maniatado por el BCE o la FED y son los mercados quienes deciden y no los Estados. Para poner en marcha una economía de guerra tendría que acabar con sus lobbys capitalistas-financieros y eso no ocurrirá. Y tampoco sabría cómo hacerlo.



No creo que lleguemos a eso, pero estoy convencido que en caso de necesidad "occidente" acabaría con los lobbys capitalistas-financieros en una tarde. El foro en general subestima la capacidad de "resiliencia" de occidente para una guerra, y yo no descarto que precisamente sea occidente la más interesada en "tensar la cuerda" a la espera de que se rompa por una zona que no es precisamente la de occidente.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El capitalismo de principios del siglo XX, principalmente industrial estaba ligado a la nación y bajo tutela de los Estados. Ni que decir tiene que hoy día, bajo el globalismo financiero, los Estados ya no tienen ninguna iniciativa y están dirigidos por instituciones externas a las naciones y no democráticas que sólo son movidas por el interés de clase y el lucro.
> Y de ahí viene su desconexión de la realidad y su alejamiento de las preocupaciones de la plebe.



Ni los "oligarcas" ha podido/querido parar a Putin, ni los "lobbies" podrán/querrán parar a los líderes occidentales. Estos son animales económicos que se adaptarán a lo que haya buscando el calorcito para hacer negocietes, así ha sido toda la vida.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Rusia debería cambiarse el nombre a "chantajelandia", definitivamente....


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si esto es muy fácil, quieres "comunismo chino"?Paguéselo usted y no trate de que sea impuesto.
> Quiere usted algo, genial, pero si para tenerlo tiene que imponerlo a la fuerza....a lo mejor, es que tan bueno no es....
> 
> Pero voy más allá, deje escoger lo que queremos los demás, "comunismo para usted", perfecto, con su bolsillo, no con el mio, graaaciasssss



anagggcolibeggal palilleggo de baggeto. El camarero ya debe estar hasta los cojones de tus sentencias, parroquiano.


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia debería cambiarse el nombre a "chantajelandia", definitivamente....



Por? A quién chantajean?


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



falta el booooooom


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Los soviéticos iban por el Hokkaido, pero los japoneses se dieron cuenta a tiempo y se rindieron a los estadounidenses, quienes prohibieron cualquier avance soviético mas en Japón, ya era suya.



Efectivamente, en los sueños más húmedos de los imperialistas rusos imaginan una Rusia que incluye Hokkaido, Finlandia y varias naciones más limítrofes.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuestros queridos lectores de Uzbekistán nos cuentan lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos en Karakalpakstán:
> 
> "Desde los distritos del norte de la República de Karakalpakstán (Shymbai, Khalkabad, Takhtakopir) la gente se dirige hacia la capital, Nukus. Se están destruyendo los postes a lo largo de la carretera. La gente vuelve a reunirse cerca del mercado. De nuevo se utilizan estas granadas, después de lo cual no se oye nada. Se está utilizando gas lacrimógeno. El propio presidente ya está en Nukus, que está cerrado por todos lados. La gente no puede entrar en la ciudad, unas 20.000 personas se han amontonado en la entrada. Internet móvil y el wifi siguen sin funcionar en todo Karakalpakstán. Los neumáticos arden en Nukus".
> 
> ...



ya empiezan las revueltas de colorines


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jul 2022)

Nota:

Lo que escribe @alfonbass siempre es fácilmente rebatible pero* si entráis en su juego el hilo se ahoga en debates estériles*, no lo tengo en ignore, simplemente paso.

Para mi:

Primero prima la información
Segundo off-topìcs relacionados
Tercero algún asunto de fondo pero con moderación.
Cuarto algo interesante pero no relacionado pero con mucha más moderación.


----------



## millie34u (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? A quién chantajean?



no hay quién les entienda, el libeggal cañí debería estar feliz con esa medida, como decía su gran referente la rata rato, es el mercado, amigouus


----------



## Boarding_87 (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia debería cambiarse el nombre a "chantajelandia", definitivamente....




Por qué debería aceptar el pago en Dólares?


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Regalos mortales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Se informa de que una mina ha hecho estallar a dos personas en Karolino-Bugaz, Oblast de Odessa, en la base recreativa de Chaika, una de ellas muerta y la otra gravemente contusionada. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> anagggcolibeggal palilleggo de baggeto. El camarero ya debe estar hasta los cojones de tus sentencias, parroquiano.



Ok, pero te lo tienes que seguir pagando tú....


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> Por qué debería aceptar el pago en Dólares?



No sé...por aquello de que estás comerciando?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nota:
> 
> Lo que escribe @alfonbass siempre es fácilmente rebatible pero* si entráis en su juego el hilo se ahoga en debates estériles*, no lo tengo en ignore, simplemente paso.
> 
> ...



Joder, pues rebate, sabes? decir "ejjj que es fazilmente rebatible", pero la realidad es que NUNCA lo hacéis


----------



## Casino (2 Jul 2022)

Estar. 



Está en la luna. 
Como todo el trenecito de follaputines que tiene la costumbre de pulular este hilo.



GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## Expected (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé...por aquello de que estás comerciando?



Pero como el cereal es suyo...pues quieren cobrarlo en su moneda. Es hasta lógico y normal.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

Que tiene que ver eso con lo que estamos hablando, hablamos de un proyectil de 60000 dólares que tú achacas a las mordidas , como si a los rusos les costará 2000 porque no hay mordidas, cuando la verdad es que cuesta 2000 por ser una simple bala de cañón.


----------



## Casino (2 Jul 2022)

Aunque Vd. no lo vea, estamos todos retratados. 


GEROAM SLAVA!


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> No distingues un proyectil artillero de un ATGM y encima tu argumentacion es faltar. Desde mi primer mensaje hablo de ATGM pero tu a lo tuyo, todo es lo mismo para ti. Cosas que vuelan y explotan.
> 
> Tu vas de tapado para dejar mal a la OTAN. No se puede ser tan chabacano y poco estudiado. Te van a cancelar el contrato de CM.



Es que desde el minuto uno he hablado de proyectil de 60000 euros y de fuego contra batería, no sé dónde ves que yo haya hablado de atgm ni de javelins ni de mierdas.


----------



## cryfar74 (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Japón tiene la intención de responder con firmeza a las medidas adoptadas por Rusia en relación con el proyecto Sajalín-2, en el que participan las japonesas Mitsui y Mitsubishi, cuya gestión será transferida a una empresa rusa de nueva creación, según informa el diario japonés Yomiuri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaaja no se que querrán hacer despues que al igual que el resto de paises dominados por EEUU acataron sin dudar la orden de imponer sanciones. 

Toda acción tiene un efecto, veremos que harían si Rusia decide no solamente decidir sobre sus recursos naturales sino cortar ese flujo....invertir de nuevo en nucleares??


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero como el cereal es suyo...pues quieren cobrarlo en su moneda. Es hasta lógico y normal.



Si, bueno, pero es una manera de chantajear, no se puede negar. o hubieran dicho lo mismo si se les hubiese reconocido Ucrania como territorio ruso?


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El embajador de la LNR en Rusia visita el aeropuerto de Severodonetsk liberado de las AFU:

"Con la creación prevista por Kiev de un centro de entrenamiento militar en el aeropuerto, se podría ocultar fácilmente una base de la OTAN".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## willbeend (2 Jul 2022)

Da para programa del friker.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Estas equivocado . El rublo flota :
> Desde el 30 de Marzo 1 rublo ruso " vale " exactamente 0.00662 gramos de oro .



Jajajaja, a ver quién te paga eso el rublovsky. En los billetes figura la convertibilidad?
No?
Ah.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

"Vuelve vivo".

Cargado en el canal
t.me/dolgarevaanna/1480









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé...por aquello de que estás comerciando?



Como????


----------



## alfonbass (2 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Como????



Ah, calla, olvidé que para vosotros comerciar es algo malo....pues nada, nada....


----------



## cryfar74 (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Parece que el tormentoso romance de los europeos con los ucranianos está terminando", — Dmitry Medvedev.
> 
> Así mismo, el político dijo: "ya No los quieren, están cansados de ellos. Los polacos frenéticos recordaron su nacionalismo rabioso. Recuerdan a gritos a los casi cuatro millones de ucranianos que se encuentran en su país sobre el hecho de que están en Polonia. Procesos similares están ocurriendo en otros países europeos que comenzaron juegos de amor con Kiev. Es comprensible. Lo que era necesario demostrar".
> 
> ...



No le falta razón, aquí un ejemplo.... "mucho te quiero perrito, pero pan poquito"

Many Ukrainians must leave host families for shelters as summer vacation approaches

*En los Países Bajos, los refugiados ucranianos son desalojados a refugios para las vacaciones.*

Los municipios se están preparando para una nueva afluencia de refugiados ucranianos, no de la propia Ucrania, sino de sus familias holandesas anfitrionas en los Países Bajos.

Los holandeses quieren dejar de aceptar ucranianos, en muchos casos porque se acercan las vacaciones de verano y no quieren dejar a los refugiados solos en su casa. "Un gato va a una casa de huéspedes para las vacaciones y los ucranianos van a un refugio; sí, esta es una dura realidad", dijo uno de los participantes en el proceso.

En la región de Brabant-Sudeste, alrededor de 800 ucranianos viven actualmente con familias de acogida. Es posible que tengan que regresar al albergue oficial en las próximas semanas.

“Los holandeses han abierto sus corazones y sus hogares, sin darse cuenta del impacto que esto tendrá en su vida cotidiana”, explicó el jefe de seguridad de la región. “La luna de miel terminó... ahora estamos recibiendo una afluencia de ucranianos porque la gente dice: '*Me voy de vacaciones y no quiero ucranianos solos en mi casa*'.

A veces, los ucranianos simplemente se quedan en un refugio en el municipio".

Unos 1.200 refugiados ucranianos se encuentran actualmente al cuidado de particulares en las regiones de Brabante Central y Occidental. Según el portavoz, ya hay familias de acogida que preguntan si el municipio puede aceptar refugiados durante el período estival. No sabe exactamente de cuántas personas estamos hablando, “pero sí es un número significativo”.

Los municipios no asignan plazas especiales para estos refugiados, pero tienen en cuenta su llegada en las próximas semanas.
En las regiones de Zuid-Limburg y Utrecht, los refugiados también son enviados desde casas particulares a albergues municipales. "Los números son pequeños", dice la región de seguridad de Zuid-Limburg.

La región de Kennemerland no rastrea el número de refugiados que regresan. Un cierto porcentaje de los albergues municipales están reservados para refugiados que vienen de albergues privados. Este número difiere según el municipio, “porque necesita un ajuste constante”.
Los refugios municipales también están reservados en la región de Brabant-Nord para los ucranianos que regresan de los refugios privados.
El área de Hollands-Midden también recibe refugiados que regresan de familias anfitrionas. El motivo de la salida puede ir desde la falta de disponibilidad “hasta problemas entre la familia anfitriona y los huéspedes”.

Es posible que un refugiado sea colocado en una lista de espera en el municipio. Según la región, es deseable seguir aceptando personas en el mismo municipio, en parte para que los niños puedan seguir yendo a la misma escuela.
Si calculamos el número promedio de ucranianos por regiones de Estonia, entonces no más de 10 000 ucranianos viven en familias, que es mucho menos de los 24 000 que se anunciaron hace un mes y medio. 
Los holandeses decidieron pagar los abortos a las mujeres ucranianas (de las que hay 25) y pagar prestaciones por hijo (menos de 200 euros por hijo), lo que, además de ganar, implica la posibilidad de que el Estado controle al niño y se lo lleve de la familia, incluso si el niño tiene solo 1 ciudadanía. Especialmente ahora, cuando Ucrania es miembro de la UE y, en consecuencia, no podrá resistir la arbitrariedad de los servicios locales de Justicia Juvenil, que nunca duermen.
.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El viceministro del Ministerio del interior, LPR, informa que nuestras tropas en Lisichansk ya están cerca del estadio Shakhtar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para que se vea bien el campo de fútbol.

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuestros queridos lectores de Uzbekistán nos cuentan lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos en Karakalpakstán:
> 
> "Desde los distritos del norte de la República de Karakalpakstán (Shymbai, Khalkabad, Takhtakopir) la gente se dirige hacia la capital, Nukus. Se están destruyendo los postes a lo largo de la carretera. La gente vuelve a reunirse cerca del mercado. De nuevo se utilizan estas granadas, después de lo cual no se oye nada. Se está utilizando gas lacrimógeno. El propio presidente ya está en Nukus, que está cerrado por todos lados. La gente no puede entrar en la ciudad, unas 20.000 personas se han amontonado en la entrada. Internet móvil y el wifi siguen sin funcionar en todo Karakalpakstán. Los neumáticos arden en Nukus".
> 
> ...




¿A que se debe todo esto? Me esta recordando a las protestas de Astana por injerencia occidental de enero.


----------



## eolico (2 Jul 2022)

Es mejor no perder el tiempo con esta gente. Entran en una discusions sobre precios de misiles a hablar de artilleria y ni se dan cuenta del dislate.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

La CIA recluta yihadistas encarcelados en el noreste de Siria para llevarlos a Ucrania - mpr21


La CIA está reclutando a los yihadistas del Califato Islámico encarcelados en el noreste de Siria para que se unan a la lucha contra el ejército ruso en Ucrania. El ejército estadounidense está trasladando a los yihadistas a la base militar de Al-Tanf, en el sur de Siria, para proporcionarles el...



mpr21.info





Como os dije, islamonazis y sionazis son la misma mierda


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jul 2022)

Había un caldero y ya no está... El grupo de Lisichansk se rinde... 02/07/2022


----------



## Saturnin (2 Jul 2022)

*Putin pide a los líderes occidentales que «dejen el abuso del alcohol y otros malos hábitos» Interesante vídeo en el enlace.












RUSIA. Putin pide a los líderes occidentales que «dejen el alcohol y otras sustancias»


Visita la entrada para saber más.



insurgente.org




*


----------



## bigmaller (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, calla, olvidé que para vosotros comerciar es algo malo....pues nada, nada....



Sigue.. . Que lo estas bordando. 


USA no comercia. USA somete.


----------



## subaru (2 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Había un caldero y ya no está... El grupo de Lisichansk se rinde... 02/07/2022



Se han rendido tan pronto? Se sabe cuantos prisioneros han hecho?


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Si bien los políticos coinciden en decir que esta guerra se decidirá en el campo de batalla, yo creo que sí, pero el campo de batalla es el económico. Si Europa puede aguantar el tirón del invierno con las mismas sanciones o incluso mayores, Rusia será derrotada porque ya está al límite. 

Si no, Ucrania tendrá que negociar porque se le cortará el chorro de todo tipo de ayudas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Putin pide a los líderes occidentales que «dejen el alcohol y otras sustancias» Interesante vídeo en el enlace.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108978
> 
> ...



¿Con que potentes sustancias se drojan nuestros amos?


----------



## la mano negra (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ayudante de Kadyrov dijo que podría tardar entre uno y dos días en despejar completamente Lisichansk. Todavía hay focos de resistencia enemiga en la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡ Que buenos barrenderos son los chechenos !


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Jul 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Se han rendido tan pronto? Se sabe cuantos prisioneros han hecho?



A ciencia cierta nunca lo sabremos con precisión. Esta noche lo sabremos con el gaditano, entre fugados, muertos y prisioneros , a saber las cifras al detalle. Estamos a la espera.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2022)

Se confirma aquí en Moscú, que Rusia exigirá ahora el pago en rublos también para la exportación del grano.

Rusia huele la sangre usana y se lanza a degüello.

Vaya tiempos estamos viviendo señoras y señores!


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

*Más de 10.000 residentes de Mariúpol, en cárceles de Donetsk como campos de concentración.*
El ayuntamiento de Mariúpol denunció hoy que más de 10.000 residentes de esa ciudad portuaria *bajo control de las tropas rusas* se encuentran recluidos en cárceles de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk.

"Civiles pacíficos han sido detenidos por los ocupantes y enviados a lugares de detención. Se tiene conocimiento de cuatro de estas prisiones: *dos en Olenivka*, el centro de detención de *Donetsk y Makiivka*", indicaron la autoridades locales en un mensaje en Telegram recogido por las agencias Ukrinform y Unian.

Precisaron que "la gente está retenida en condiciones terribles e inhumanas, *como en un campo de concentración*, encerrados en celdas estrechas de 2 por 3 metros con 10 personas".

Según el Ayuntamiento de Mariúpol, los detenidos* apenas reciben agua y comida*, no salen al exterior, no tienen acceso a atención médica normal y "son sometidos a diversas formas de tortura, desde psicológica hasta física".


----------



## willbeend (2 Jul 2022)

Resumen del dia en perspectiva economica por el gas, del calvo este que a veces ponen por este hilo y con el que me he encontrado por casualidad. Poco relevante pero entretenido y por lo menos, sin fobias.



Caminito de los 380$ por barril... 

Ahora si, ahora es el momento del latun.

Comprar Trozos de bonito en aceite - Venta de Bonito en llenatudespensa.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

Desde el campo de batalla informan: en Lysichansk se están suprimiendo los focos de resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y ya hay prisioneros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

A juzgar por los numerosos informes de diversas fuentes la defensa centralizada de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Lysichansk ha colapsado.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que mantiene el control de Lisichansk y niega estar rodeada.*
La asediada Lisichansk continúa bajo el control de las tropas ucranianas y *no se encuentra rodeada*, a pesar de los intensos combates cerca de esta ciudad en la región oriental de Lugansk, aseguró hoy la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

"En los últimos días, como se desprende de la información del Estado Mayor, la situación es más difícil en la dirección de Lisichansk, Bajmut y en la región de Jarkiv. También en la dirección de Slavyansk el enemigo está intentando un asalto en un intento de mejorar su posición táctica", dijo *Ruslan Muzychuk*, de la Guardia Nacional, a la televisión ucraniana.

Añadió que el objetivo de las tropas rusas sigue siendo *alcanzar las fronteras administrativas* de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, según recoge la agencia Ukrinform.


----------



## Saturnin (2 Jul 2022)

*JOE BIDEN "EL CARIÑOSO" VÍDEO INTERESANTE EN EL ENLACE*

*Patrycia Centeno*, experta en comunicación no verbal, ha analizado en Más Vale Tarde una de las imágenes que deja la celebración de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid: la de *Joe Biden*, presidente de Estados Unidos, *cogiendo de la cintura a mujeres* como Begñoa Gómez, esposa del presidente del Gobierno, o la reina Letizia.






Joe Biden

Explica la experta que esto no es nuevo, y que *esta actitud de "tocón y sobón"* ha llevado al presidente estadounidense a tener que disculparse en ocasiones anteriores. "Ha tenido bastantes polémicas, incluso tuvo que hacer un vídeo pidiendo disculpas antes de presentarse a las primarias de las demócratas porque es bastante tocón con las mujeres y las niñas", ha contado.









Las agarra de las manos y las coge de la cintura: una experta en comunicación no verbal analiza la actitud "sobona" de Joe Biden con la reina Letizia y Begoña Gómez


Patrycia Centeno ha analizado en Más Vale Tarde los cariñosos saludos que el presidente de Estados Unidos ha dedicado a la esposa de Pedro Sánchez y a la reina en su visita a Madrid con motivo de la OTAN.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

El ejército ruso eliminó a varios mercenarios brasileños
▪Douglas Burigou - 41 años, llegó a Ucrania a fines de mayo y fue enviado a Donbass unos días después.
▪Tata fue francotirador y anteriormente luchó para los kurdos en Siria e Irak.
▪Hace un mes apareció información de que otro mercenario brasileño, Andre Haka, fue eliminado en Severodonetsk.
▪Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa el 17 de junio fueron liquidados 12 mercenarios de Brasil.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Batska dijo que un grupo de colaboradores bielorrusos del "Regimiento Kalinovsky" había recibido recientemente el fuego de la artillería rusa y había sido rechazado junto con los militares ucranianos. Según Lukashenko, más de 20 nazis bielorrusos fueron eliminados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Jul 2022)

Novita es un impresentable, ahora pide la intervención de la OTAN en Mali


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

NOTICIA de hoy mismo:
Según fuentes oficiales rusas( tiene truco)

El ejército ucraniano está sufriendo "pérdidas significativas en todas las direcciones", dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov. 

En total, desde el inicio de la operación especial, se han destruido:

227 aviones
134 helicópteros
1430 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
353 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
3886 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
702 vehículos de combate lanzacohetes múltiples,
3073 artillería de campaña y cañones de mortero,
3954 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


Cuál es el truco? La prensa rusa sólo puede PUBLICAR datos proporcionados por algún Ministerio. Nada de informaciones externas, sean nacionales o internacionales . No lo pueden ni mencionar. 

Si se te ocurre escribir algo fuera de noticias oficiales, Roskomnadzor que es organismo que controla la prensa y tv, en el mejor de los casos, repito, en el mejor de los casos, te cierra el periódico.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Brevemente.

1. Sobre Donetsk y Makiivka, la defensa aérea está funcionando. Al menos 2 objetivos son derribados.

2. En la región de Zaporizhzhya, un tren cargado de alimentos fue atacado con un lanzagranadas. Un recordatorio más de la necesidad de seguir reforzando el régimen de la OCT en los territorios liberados.

3. Se afirma que hoy se han lanzado 10 Oniks sobre Nikolaev. Aunque ayer se dijo que los Onyks están fuera, sólo quedan los viejos misiles soviéticos. Es como con los "Kalibrs", que deberían haberse agotado, pero por alguna razón no lo hicieron.

4. La foto publicada de la inscripción de Lysychansk pintada por el LNR en la entrada de la ciudad es antigua, aún no está pintada. Pero se pintará pronto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

‼‍☠AFU retira tropas a Seversk, pero no son bienvenidos.

El ejército ucraniano se está retirando y ahora planea construir una nueva línea defensiva a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Bakhmut. Sin embargo, los residentes locales que ya sufrieron los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no están nada contentos con los pseudo-defensores y se enfrentan cada vez más a los militares debido al uso de casas civiles como posiciones de defensa para los militantes ucranianos. Los vushniks no ocultan su odio por los lugareños y los llaman "Separs".
Esta situación en la ciudad ya no es negada por los medios rusofóbicos occidentales.
La publicación Les Echos cita las palabras de los habitantes de Seversk:
"Se nos dice que los rusos vendrán aquí a saquear, pero ahora son los soldados ucranianos quienes lo están haciendo".
"Muchos residentes se sienten abandonados por el gobierno ucraniano, no ha habido agua ni electricidad durante dos meses. Tuvimos que rogar a las autoridades que nos enviaran recolectores de basura".


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

Desde Kramatorsk puedes ver las posiciones en llamas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Seversk


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas han ocupado todas las alturas estratégicas alrededor de Lisichansk, la ciudad está completamente bloqueada, dijo Andrei Marochko, oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Lukashenka: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar instalaciones militares en Bielorrusia, pero todos los misiles fueron derribados por las fuerzas de defensa aérea
El incidente tuvo lugar hace varios días.
Lukashenko añadió que Bielorrusia no quería entrar en guerra con Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

* ¡Derrota de las AFU en la LNR! Las tropas rusas y del LNR toman el control de Lisichansk*

Así lo informan varios combatientes y corresponsales de guerra desde el lugar de los hechos.
El jefe de Chechenia dijo que el regimiento especial de Kadyrov del Ministerio del Interior y el 6º regimiento de cosacos entraron en Lysychansk desde la dirección de Popasnyansk.

"Los civiles reciben a nuestros combatientes con una sensación de alivio. Ahora, tras la liberación de los ocupantes ucranianos, ya pueden decir la verdad", añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

El tema de las sanciones tiene una derivada, la desconfianza de los BRICS sobre el sistema monetario y bancario controlado desde occidente. Como perdamos ese control estamos muy jodidos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

El New York Times informa que debido a las graves pérdidas que las unidades rusas infligen a las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, Kiev se ve obligada a trasladar a los miembros de la TRO desde el oeste del país al frente.

Al mismo tiempo los miembros de la defensa territorial no están preparados para luchar en el Donbass. Una de las razones es la formación deficiente de los miembros de la TRO que se limita a un máximo de dos semanas.

La publicación graves señala que una de estas unidades, formada en Kiev, y compuesta por 100 miembros sufrió grandes pérdidas solo en los primeros días de estar al frente y disminuyó en un 30%.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jul 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

Imágenes del corresponsal militar Zhuravlev t.me/nezhurka desde Lysychansk









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## willbeend (2 Jul 2022)

Otro video entretenido de ayer de nuestro colega de Negocios TV, perspectiva economica, 30 minutos.



Hoi estoll hocioso.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Y ¿Quienes compran eso que producen los BRICS? Nosotros.

El control será nuestro mientras esto siga siendo asi.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brutal



slava donbass, slava rusia, gran noticia, gracias por traernoslo


----------



## NPI (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es el nivel en la política europea, en unas pocas décadas hemos bajado al mínimo indispensable, de momento parece que aún controlan esfínteres, que es lo más que se ouede decir de esta



El vídeo se resume: 
- La Federación de Rusia es LUCIFER. 
- Las petromonarquías del Golfo son SERES de LUZ. 
Y el que diga lo contrario es un "enemigo de la libertad, la democracia, no es feminista, no es inclusivo, no es resiliente, no es vegetariano, no es animalista, es enemigo del colectivo abecedario, es enemigo del transmaricabollismo, no es proAgenda2030, etc...".


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

❗ *Lisichansk está tomada y está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas, informa el corresponsal de RIA Novosti desde el lugar.*

*Al salir de la ciudad, los militantes ucranianos volaron y destruyeron algunos de los edificios administrativos importantes, incluido el ayuntamiento.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y ¿Quienes compran eso que producen los BRICS? Nosotros.
> 
> El control será nuestro mientras esto siga siendo asi.



no, a ti te lo revenden pero mas caro, anormal que de aqui a pocos meses viviremos con cuenco de arroz gracias a tu pedrito/macron/scholz y toda la ue/otan con politicas de sanciones, prepárate para pasar hambre tontolaba!


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Uff, mirad la demografía. USA esta bien pero Europa…


https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...uropa_1926478/


Solo Nigeria tendrá más gente que toda Europa (excluida Rusia) en el 2050.


----------



## Harman (2 Jul 2022)

El ejército del LNR informa de que la limpieza de Lisychansk aún está en curso, por lo que todavía no han anunciado oficialmente la liberación de la ciudad. Pero está claro que es una cuestión de futuro próximo. En general, el trabajo duro está hecho y quedan los toques finales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jul 2022)

efectivamente de eso doy fe, las minas antipersonas se venden como pipas…no es fake de RT…
Las minas antipersonal estadounidenses M18A1 Claymore se les dijo que estaban agotadas.








Western arms supplied to Ukraine offered on darknet – RT investigation


Western weapons supplied to Kiev amid the conflict with Russia are being actively sold on the dark web, RT has learned




www.rt.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

Situación en Soledarsko-Bakhmut
a las 17.00 horas del 2 de julio de 2022

▪Destacamentos de "PMC Wagner" completaron la limpieza de Klinovoye y tomaro bajo control una sección de la carretera Bakhmut-Luganskoye.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están fortaleciendo la defensa en el área de Zaitsevo, Vershina y Kodema, así como alrededor de Bakhmut donde existe una extensa red de fortificaciones desde 2014.

▪Continúan los combates en la zona de Pokrovskoe.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún mantienen n.p. Novolugansk y el Uglegorsk TPP.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no, a ti te lo revenden pero mas caro, anormal que de aqui a pocos meses viviremos con cuenco de arroz gracias a tu *pedrito*/macron/scholz y toda la ue/otan con politicas de sanciones, prepárate para pasar hambre tontolaba!



Pssssss puta mala a mi Antonio me lo sacas de ahi...con lo guapo que es ....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## pgas (2 Jul 2022)

*Bakhmut: una nueva etapa en la batalla por Donbass*

Una de las preguntas más populares durante la operación militar especial se reduce a la banal '¿Por qué nuestras tropas no avanzan hacia el asentamiento N, ya que desde allí es un camino directo a la victoria?'

Tanto en Popasna como en Bakhmut, esa pregunta se ha planteado más de una vez. Y en lugar de mil explicaciones, decidimos hacer un video que demuestra lo que está sucediendo.

Hoy, las AFU están tratando con todas sus fuerzas de contener la ofensiva rusa. Constantemente se envían refuerzos cerca de Bakhmut, mientras que la artillería y la aviación táctica del enemigo atacan a las unidades que avanzan.

Las unidades de asalto del PMC de Wagner están rompiendo las líneas defensivas al este de Bakhmut. Es probable que se les encargue la captura del centro de población vital.

Bakhmut en sí es difícil de defender con eficacia debido a su ubicación geográfica. La ciudad está ubicada en una zona de tierras bajas a lo largo del lecho del río. Pero definitivamente no será un asalto fácil.

Mira nuestro video para saber por qué.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






a partir de las 17.00 horas del 2 de julio de 2022

▪Destacamentos de la 'PMC Wagner' completaron la limpieza del asentamiento. Klinovoye y tomó bajo control real una sección de la carretera Bakhmut-Luganskoye.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están fortaleciendo la defensa en el área del asentamiento. Zaitsevo, Vershina y Kodema, así como alrededor de Bakhmut, donde existe una extensa red de fortalezas que existe desde 2014.

▪Continúan los combates en la zona del asentamiento Pokrovskoe.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún mantienen n.p. Novolugansk y el territorio del Uglegorsk TPP.

*******

la nueva táctica ejecutada en Lisi de entrar primero en las zonas industriales antes que en las residenciales funciona mejor




Spoiler: tontolculo






rejon dijo:


> Y ¿Quienes compran eso que producen los BRICS? Nosotros.
> 
> El control será nuestro mientras esto siga siendo asi.



claro igual que el gas y el petroleo


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Uff, mirad la demografía. USA esta bien pero Europa…
> 
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...uropa_1926478/
> ...



En USA solo paren las panchitas. Están jodidos ...


----------



## amcxxl (2 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes del corresponsal militar Zhuravlev t.me/nezhurka desde Lysychansk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## terro6666 (2 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos a ver , si en occidente hay mordidas en Rusia hay bocados, vas a comparar la corrupción de un sitio a otro?


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En USA solo paren las panchitas. Están jodidos ...



Hay de todo...como en botica...como decia mi aguelo...


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2022)

Joder , cada vez les cuesta menos tomar las ciudades grandes. Supongo que habra resistencia en algun sitio pero se ven civiles en la celebración.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jul 2022)

Miles de polacos muestran su apoyo a #Russia y #Bielorrusia a #Varsovie sosteniendo la bandera #BRICS 

Este movimiento de base demuestra que hay otras voces en #Polonia que se oponen a la propaganda antirrusa.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (2 Jul 2022)

Importante:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jul 2022)

Otro mercenario de la OTAN capturado, en este caso polaco… cantando ante un checheno…por la cuenta que le tiene…


----------



## Clavisto (2 Jul 2022)

"Esta tarde sí que sí -iba diciéndome- Dormir. Necesito dormir, descansar bien. Una hora de siesta en la cama con los ventiladores puestos. No simplemente cerrar los ojos, no. Dormir. Estoy tan cansado que creo que hasta la misma mente se tomará un descanso. No imágenes, no situaciones, no fantasías, no pajas recomendadas por los mejores farmaceúticos...nada. Dormir"

Eran las once de la mañana de un sábado más en el bar, el primero de julio, el mes en que el infierno pasa sus vacaciones en La Mancha. Doce horas atrás, reventado, me había ido a dormir con 31º oficiales, ni imaginar puedo los que habría en el dormitorio. Con todo y desnudo no tardé mucho en babear la almohada. Pero así, por más horas de desconexión que te echen, no es posible descansar. De ahí la importancia de la siesta previa, mucho más reparadora. No una larga, una de hora y media, o dos, o incluso más que te dejan atontado para el resto del día, no, aunque yo casi nunca haya sido de esos. Media hora, una como mucho, una de esas en la que al despertar no estás muy seguro de haber dormido es más que suficiente. 

Eran las once de la mañana cuando entraron dos antiguos clientes a quienes no veía desde hacía mucho tiempo y tampoco me hubiese importado mucho no verlos hasta el fin de mis días. Venían en ropa deportiva, "de correr -dijeron entre risas- Bueno, mejor dicho, de andar" Pidieron un par de cervezas y se quedaron en la barra. La conversación, pues, resultaba inevitable. 

Son buenos chicos, no tirados de la vida, qué va. Tienen profesiones liberales, que se dice, ganan dinero por ahí fuera y al menos uno de ellos está casado y con familia. Hace veinte, quince años (¿quien podría recordarlo?) los veía emborracharse como perras; nada de drogas, sólo alcohol, pero como putas perras descompuestas. Universitarios todos, de buenas familias, bebedores de sábado, perdían el control hasta extremos ridículos incluso para mi, aunque nunca sin llegar a crear verdaderos problemas en el bar. Pero ser un buen chico no es gran cosa.

Evidentemente tuvieron la delicadeza de no preguntarme por mi aspecto, tan cambiado a como ellos me conocían. A fin de cuentas todos estudiamos en el colegio de los curas, yo unos cuantos cursos por delante de ellos, y una especie de cauta discreción es algo que siempre queda cuando de chico se han pasado tantas horas oyendo misa. Y por ahí, que yo recuerde, empezó la cháchara. Viejos amigos, viejos conocidos, mismos sitios, viejos recuerdos.

Hicimos un travelling hacia los viejos maestros, seglares hasta los diez años o por ahí y sacerdotes después. Anécdotas, comentarios chistosos, bravucones, en fin...También hubo lugar por mi parte para saber o recordar que fue de este o de aquel otro. La conversación fluía de alguna manera; un tanto forzada, sí, para qué negarlo, pero en cualquier caso era mejor que sentirse tan cansado. Y a cuenta de ella salió a colación el problema religioso, la absoluta decadencia de la ICAR, y bueno, yo no hablo mucho de estas cosas, más bien nada, pero de puro cansancio, y dejando clara mi posición atea, me vine arriba al oír como uno de ellos abogaba por más "apertura" eclesial. Y ahí me di cuenta de que, en puridad, yo era más católico que ellos. Luego vino la economía, el demonio Putin...todo eso. Uno de ellos, economista, pensaba que España iba a quebrar muy pronto y el otro (el padre con hijos) decía que el ruso era poco menos que Satanás. Respondí que ni España iba a quebrar ("no le interesa a Alemania, prefiere tenernos cogidos por los huevos") ni Putin era tan malo.

- ¿Qué harían los Estados Unidos -pregunté- si Rusia tuviera la intención de poner bases militares en la frontera con Méjico?

El mediodía estaba llegando, el arroz del aperitivo y los platos sucios de los contados desayunos esperaban y ya no tuve tiempo para más.

Era un buen arroz. Tenía un aspecto estupendo. Se me da bien hacer arroces. Pero no hubo gente. Y la mayoría de los pocos que vinieron no gustan del arroz. Al menos del mío. Sobró casi entero.

Quique entró otra vez al bar más tarde de lo habitual. Ya habían pasado las dos cuando se apalancó en la barra y sin decir nada más que las habituales coñas de recibimiento le abrí un tercio. Venía con pantalones de trabajo, de esos que llevan muchos bolsillos para herramientas. Hace casi un año que se compró el piso y todavía sigue viviendo con su madre. No se irá allí hasta que esté perfecto. No le meto caña. Es muy buen chico. Y ha vivido experiencias tan traumáticas que no me siento con derecho a ello.

Y ahí andábamos, languideciendo, chinochano, el pequeño salón ocupado por gente tranquila que pronto se iría a comer cuando llegó Miguel, un antiguo cliente del viejo bar de mi padre al que le ha dado por volver aquí desde hace un par de semanas.

Es un tío extraño. Que yo diga esto es raro, pero es la verdad. Recuerdo que a mi padre le caía bien, aunque esto no signifique mucho cuando recuerdas lo pocos clientes jóvenes que teníamos. Pero de todas formas si eras un gilipollas, eras un gilipollas.

Le puse su tercio y poco después, al verme salir con la bandeja, preguntó si molestaba, pues se había puesto cerca del pequeño espacio de salida de la barra.

- No, qué va. No te preocupes.

Tendrá diez años más que yo. Bueno, los tiene, que la otro tarde se lo pregunté a cuenta de no sé qué. Pero el muy cabrón, aunque fofo, conserva todo el pelazo casi negro y apenas cuatro arrugas en los lacrimales. Al relance me dijo que ahora vive con su hermana, la única que conozco, una mujer rara, una de las seis que, para mi estupefacción, me reveló que tenía. 

- Pues sí -dijo él- Ahora vivo con ella en uno de estos pisos. Así nos ahorramos la casa grande, la de la familia. 

Y así estábamos hoy. Yo sentado en mi taburete con Miguel a poco más de u metro mirando su teléfono y Quique uno más allá con la esa característica mirada perdida que se difumina al instante en cuanto habla con alguien.

Por mirar, miré las botellas de whisky que quedan a mi derecha. Es una gran selección. Nadie aquí tiene algo así, nadie. No conozco todos los bares, hace años que no piso ningún bar más que el mío, pero lo sé. 

Preciosas. De diferentes tamaños y formas; las etiquetas, los tapones, todos de corcho, el color del licor, las maderas, las barricas, los años y todo lo demás...

- ¿Por cierto, Kufisto, te has enterado que se ha muerto...? -dijo Miguel-
- ¡No jodas! Bueno, estaba muy enfermo desde hace mucho tiempo...

Lo recordaba. ¡Claro que lo recordaba! ¡Como no recordarlo si fue amigo de mi padre cuando ambos ya estaban medio jodidos! Un hombre de perpetua sonrisa, bebedor, que cuando lo cortaron el grifo dijo hasta aquí, se retiró, desapareció y hasta tuvo un trasplante de riñón.

Miguel empezó a hablar de él, de cuando era un niño y, amigo de la familia, se lo llevaba a pescar bien temprano, todavía de noche, parando antes en cualquier bar para echarse un coñac, o dos, o tres mientras él tiraba de colacao...

- ¡Qué buena gente era! -decía- Sí, bebía mucho...¡Pero nunca le vi perder los papeles! ¡Nunca! De hecho nunca lo vi borracho.

Sí, era verdad. Bebía mucho y nunca jamás lo vi borracho. Es más, siempre colgaba de él la típica sonrisa de bonhomía. Eso se ve enseguida. Hay gente, he conocido a unos cuantos, con una tolerancia indecible al alcohol; pero pocos, contados con los dedos de una mano, aquellos a quienes ya en las puertas de la vejez, y aún mucho antes, no les sienta mal. Y no en el sentido de aguantar la ingesta sino en el del carácter. A este le dio igual hasta que le certificaron que no podía beber más. Y entonces se retiró. Desapareció de la circulación. No podía hacerlo sin beber. Y así ha pasado los últimos quince años de su vida.

Miguel se fue, también los demás, y nos quedamos Quique y yo.

- Cóbrate, Kufisto.
- Tómate una, me cago en la puta.

Miró el reloj. Cuando mira el reloj es que sí.

- Vale.

Abrí una para mi. Los platos podían esperar. Y el arroz, casi entero, ya estaba adjudicado por wasap a un buen colega mío.

Putin, ¡incluso VOX!, no me digáis como, volvió a aparecer. Pero yo quiero a Quique. Y le dejé hablar de sus miedos y odios. Ha tenido una vida muy dura.

Entonces fue cuando Paco corrió la persiana de la puerta y fue a ponerse casi en el sitio que Quique estaba ocupando en la barra vacía.

- Buenas tardes, Paco. Un poco más adelante-dije
- ¡Hola! ¡Vale! -y con cuidado circunvaló al buen Quique que poco menos le faltó desaparecer ante la situación, no tan extraña por otra parte.

- ¿Qué pasa, Kufisto? -dijo apoyándose en la barra y dejando a un lado el bastón.
- Lo que tú quieras, querido.
- Pues una sin alcohol.
- Y otra con para mi.
- Pues muy bien.
- ¿Qué haces tan temprano por aquí?
- Pues que la siesta ha sido corta.

Quique se marchó a comer en casa de madre. 

- Me paso adentro a fregar los platos, Paco.
- Vale.

Fregué lo platos. Paco se fue. Todavía faltaba media hora para la llegada de mi hermano pequeño, uno de sus mejores amigos.

- ¡Voy a ponerme fresco, Kufisto! Luego bajo.
- Adiós, Paco.


Recogí lo poco que faltaba, barrí, fregué lo más gordo, recogí mis cosas, las eché al coche y ya sentado en el taburete, solo, la tercera cerveza a un golpe de grifo, mirando otra vez las botellas de whisky, me rulé un cigarrillo y salí a fumar a la puerta.

Paco subía por la otra manzana. Venía del 24 horas. Seguro que de pillar tabaco.


A veces lo veo fumar en la esquina mientras yo lo hago en la puerta del bar y lo veo venir dando bastonazos a las paredes. 

No quiere que se sepa mucho, y sobre todas las cosas su anciana madre, que, a pesar de todo, sigue fumando. El problema es que no ve desde hace cuarenta años.


"Un poco de whisky no vendría mal, Kufisto, porque siestas hoy...moscas tres"


Pillé una botella mediada y la añadí al carro de las amables cervezas.


Y sí, la verdad es que no ha venido nada mal.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (2 Jul 2022)

Voluntarios rusos de camino al frente.


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y ¿Quienes compran eso que producen los BRICS? Nosotros.
> 
> El control será nuestro mientras esto siga siendo asi.



Pones antes el burro que el carro. El que paga tiene el control mientras con lo que paga sea necesario para el vendedor. El dolar ya no es el unico medio de intercambio, y con esto cada vez sera menos.

Por eso la expansión monetaria para pagar una guerra que se va a perder, es la ultima estupidez de un imperio que se niega a dar el relevo. Y yo vio en la periferia de ese imperio, y uso una de sus monedas. Así que me afectara, pero no verlo venir es peor.


----------



## Elimina (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El tema de las sanciones tiene una derivada, la desconfianza de los BRICS sobre el sistema monetario y bancario controlado desde occidente. Como perdamos ese control estamos muy jodidos.



Llevo muchos años esperando este momento, en el que los esclavistas hijos de puta perderéis vuestros privilegios de clase A y, por efecto de rebote, acabaréis en lo más profundo, donde debéis estar. Y me da igual que a mí también me toque en parte, porque quiero veros sufrir. Ya veo que no eres un bot, lo que eres es la clac de los genocidas de las últimas décadas, la podredumbre del mundo.
Ojalá supiera quién eres para ir y verte reclamar tus derechos de mierda dentro de unos meses.
Ahora vuelta al ignore, no te molestes en contestar.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

La resiliencia del "pueblo ruso" no tiene nada que ver con la de los nacidos en la década de los 80 y 90 en las zonas urbanitas de Moscú y San Petersburgo. 

Esos son los que marcan la política y no van a aguantar dedicarse al cultivo de la huerta familiar para tener que comer como hace 80 años.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (2 Jul 2022)

MOSCÚ, 2 de julio. /TASS/. Ucrania enfrenta pérdidas significativas en todos los frentes, dijo el sábado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov.

“El enemigo enfrenta pérdidas significativas en todos los frentes. Tres batallones de la Décima Brigada de Asalto de Montaña y la 72 Brigada Mecanizada [de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania] perdieron más de la mitad de su personal cerca de los asentamientos de Verkhnekamenka y Zolotarevka en solo un día”.


----------



## ZARGON (2 Jul 2022)

DIA DE CELEBRACION!!!
Lisichansk es nuestro: la Bandera de la Victoria se iza en el centro, los habitantes de la ciudad están felices de encontrarse con las tropas de Rusia y la bandera roja LNR en el monumento a los soldados que cayeron en la Gran Guerra Patria.


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por eso la expansión monetaria para pagar una guerra que se va a perder, *es la ultima estupidez de un imperio que se niega a dar el relevo.* Y yo vio en la periferia de ese imperio, y uso una de sus monedas. Así que me afectara, pero no verlo venir es peor.



Los cabecillas de los imperios comerciales capitalistas han sido tres: holandeses, ingleses y estadounidenses. Los relevos entre ellos han sido siempre pacíficos: los holandeses cedieron el testigo a los ingleses sin guerrear con ellos a finales del XVIII y los ingleses a los yankis del mismo modo en 1945. Ahora los yankis, en vez de adoptar la postura inteligente, que sería ceder el testigo a los chinos puesto que no pueden competir con ellos en buena lid (son infinitamente más eficientes, ironías de la vida, en esto del capitalismo), y quedarse como potencia subsidiaria ejerciendo todavía una influencia más o menos fuerte (es decir hacen lo que hicieron los ingleses con ellos), han elegido obstaculizar el proceso de las peores maneras posibles. La hostia que se van a dar va a ser mayor que la de la URSS, pero estos son mala gente y seguro que se llevan a bastante más gente por delante y hacen bastante más destrozo. Los soviéticos no se llevaron a nadie.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Importante:



Veo y subo



Parece que el tio Volodya ha aprendido y ahora usará un proxy el también, así siempre podrá decir "yo no he sido ..."


----------



## Arraki (2 Jul 2022)

Grandes luchadores de sofá. Desenmascarado un come Doritos que se hacía pasar por ucro


----------



## pgas (2 Jul 2022)

_contenido potencialmente delicado_

cada vez más asqueroso el pajaro, vaya desperdicio de pasta del Elon


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> La OTAN dejo de tener sentido en 1991. Desde entonces es tener un martillo sin clavos y el que maneja el martillo (y disfruta del poder y dinero que le da ese control) no va a cederlo magnanimamente asi que va a inventarse todos los clavos que sean necesarios para justificar seguir teniendo el martillo o incluso pedirlo mas grande.
> 
> Ahora por fin los hdlgp que manejan el martillo han conseguido que les salga un clavo a base de insistir. Clavo que les ha presentado envuelto en un lacito y puesto en bandeja Putin.



EEUU va a conseguir con este conflicto que los demás países de la OTAN aporten más dinero. algo que ya enfadaba bastante a Trump.

De un artículo de 2018:

_"*Estados Unidos está pagando demasiado*", "no es justo para los contribuyentes de Estados Unidos", "algunos países no pagan lo que deberían", tuiteó Trump, para quien los miembros europeos de la Alianza y Canadá no respetan su compromiso de consagrar un 2% de su PIB nacional a la defensa. Una vez en la capital europea, reiteró: "*Son morosos en lo que a mí respecta porque Estados Unidos ha tenido que pagar por ellos*", en un desayuno con el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.

¿Cuánto dinero destina Estados Unidos a la defensa? El presidente estadounidense llegó a afirmar este lunes que su país "está pagando el 90% de la OTAN", aunque no queda claro cómo llegó a esta cifra._

Trump vs. Europa: cómo se financia la OTAN y qué países incumplen sus compromisos - Infobae


----------



## NPI (2 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *JOE BIDEN "EL CARIÑOSO" VÍDEO INTERESANTE EN EL ENLACE*
> 
> *Patrycia Centeno*, experta en comunicación no verbal, ha analizado en Más Vale Tarde una de las imágenes que deja la celebración de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid: la de *Joe Biden*, presidente de Estados Unidos, *cogiendo de la cintura a mujeres* como Begñoa Gómez, esposa del presidente del Gobierno, o la reina Letizia.
> 
> ...





Patrycia sin i latina
Barcelona = OSF
Feminista + La Sexta = Agenda2030


----------



## mazuste (2 Jul 2022)

*Los tecnócratas que llevan el timón del Titanic tienen algo más que una corazonada de que el barco está acelerando hacia el iceberg. 
Habiéndose quedado sin balas políticas (como en el reciente debate "austeridad vs. estímulo"), han optado por promover un programa 
continuo de miedo y propaganda en un intento de gestionar lo ingobernable. Claramente saben lo que para la mayoría de nosotros 
parece contraintuitivo: que el colapso de nuestro obsoleto modo de producción sólo puede retrasarse a través de:

1) Un flujo constante de emergencias globales, 

2) La demolición inflacionaria controlada de la economía real cada vez más improductiva, y 

3) El maquillaje autoritario de la democracia liberal.*

Fabio Vighi.


----------



## ccartech (2 Jul 2022)

Además, las fuerzas #RussianArmy y #LPR avanzaron al sur de Verkhnokamyanka e invadieron las defensas #UkrainianArmy al este de Spirne. Mientras tanto, se están produciendo intensos bombardeos alrededor de las ciudades de Verkhnokamyanske y Bilohorivka (la última localidad del oblast de Luhansk bajo control ucraniano).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jul 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…como en Siria…


----------



## zapatitos (2 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1109061
> 
> Patrycia sin i latina
> Barcelona = OSF
> Feminista + La Sexta = Agenda2030





Si lo hace el Joe Bidet es porque es un poquitín tocón y que le va a hacer el pobre hombre si ha nacido así.

Si lo haces tú es porque eres un violento acosador sexual machista.

Saludos.


----------



## HDR (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (2 Jul 2022)

Ojito con el _monkeypox_.









Monkeypox


WHO fact sheet on monkeypox: includes key facts, definition, outbreaks, transmission, symptoms, diagnosis, treatment, prevention, WHO response.




www.who.int





Estamos en la era de la biotecnología y de la genética. Poco se habla de la guerra biológica-bacteriológica. Todas las potencias han trabajado y trabajan en eso, también.


Spoiler



_*Fabricantes de epidemias. El mundo secreto de la guerra biológica*_, de Wendy Barnaby (1997).

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613130
```

*Armas biológicas. Una historia de grandes engaños y errores*, de René Pita (2011).

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613131
```


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Jul 2022)

Esos usan el sistema que comente para desactivar granadas y minas, freírlas a tiros.

Russian soldiers destroying anti-personnel mines in lysychansk


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Para relajarse.que a algunos los veo algo estresados.....


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

La administración de la ciudad de Lisichansk está bajo control de las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk y las fuerzas rusas, según comunicó este sábado el oficial de la Milicia Popular, Andréi Marochko.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pssssss puta mala a mi Antonio me lo sacas de ahi...con lo guapo que es ....rata de cloaca.....



de eso nada lagarto, tu Pedro a quien tanto odias por ser "rojo" que no lo es ni de lejos, lo jaleas por apoyar a zopensky (junto con toda la ralea de politicuchos en hispanistan aplaudiendo). Tu disonancia te puede, sé fuerte y animo!


----------



## John Nash (2 Jul 2022)

__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Lukashenko acusa a Ucrania de haber disparado misiles contra Bielorrusia


Cerca del frente en Ucrania, la vida renace pese a la amenaza de la guerra Viktoria Miroshnichenko volvió a su puesto de trabajo, en una juguetería qu




www.elmundo.es





*Lukashenko acusa a Ucrania de haber disparado misiles contra Bielorrusia*

"Nos provocan. Debo decir que hace unos tres días, tal vez más, trataron de bombardear desde Ucrania objetivos militares en Bielorrusia. Gracias a Dios, nuestros sistemas antiaéreos Pantsir interceptaron todos los misiles disparados por las fuerzas ucranianas", ha asegurado el presidente bielorruso.


----------



## rober713 (2 Jul 2022)

Ya es que ni saben donde esta Odessa o Lysychansk, claro que el concepto cerca siempre es relativo......"Cerca de Odesa, Lisichansk sufre violentos combates"


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

Ayer por la mañana, después de unos días en viaje de trabajo, estuve dando un paseo por la capital de Bulgaria y os cuento mis impresiones. Resumiendo, se podría decir que ahora mismo Bulgaria es un país muy dividido, pero no sólo políticamente.

En un simple paseo de un par de horas, a poco que te fijes en la ciudad, ya ves síntomas de división muy evidentes. Dos ejemplos, aunque de diferente consideración. Era muy frecuente ver pintadas o pegatinas como ésta que pude ver en un paso de peatones y de la que saqué foto:





“Vuestras guerras, nuestros muertos”. Un lema que se usó aquí durante la guerra de Irak en 2003-2004.

Y en el otro sentido, basta visitar el monumento al Ejército Rojo, cuyo estado de semiabandono dice ya bastante sobre los vientos políticos que soplan por esa parte de los Balcanes. Pero es que, además, el monumento había sido vandalizado por los actuales y habituales NPC’s, fueran locales o abreven por el Dniéper. La inscripción principal había sido cubierta con pintura roja, mientras que sobre los grupos escultóricos que rodean el monumento habían arrojado pintura con los colores de la bandera de Ucrania. Os pongo fotos:









Después de ver la catedral de Alexander Nevsky, me fui a ver la iglesia rusa de San Nicolás. Había un trasiego continuo de gente que entraba, se sentaba un rato a rezar o meditar y salía.





Enfrente hay un restaurante ruso, así que me animé a comer allí antes de ir al aeropuerto. El sitio estaba vacío y me vieron entrar casi con recelo. Cuando les hablé en ruso les cambió la cara, con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Me trataron como se trata casi a un invitado, pero en todo ello vi la presión que todas las comunidades rusas en el extranjero están sufriendo, también por mi tierra.


Al final, la división la ves latir por todas partes, soterrada, pero pudiendo estallar en cualquier momento. Y tiene un componente generacional muy marcado. Recuerdo haber hablado hace unos años en Nesebar con una vendedora que rondaba los 50 y, hablando un perfecto ruso, me decía que desde que entraron en la UE su vida se ha ido angostando, estrangulando, a medida que la brecha entre los precios y los salarios crecía. Ahora hay de todo, pero ellos apenas pueden comprar nada y viven en la inseguridad permanente. A una nómina de la indigencia, que diríamos aquí. La otra queja que oí no sólo de ella, sino de otros búlgaros de parecida edad, es que daba igual lo que votaras, ningún partido se salía de la línea política marcada ni, por supuesto, hacían una mierda por mejorar la vida de los ciudadanos.

Y, por otro lado, está la gente más joven. Como el chaval de 27 años que me llevó en el transfer hasta el hotel. Nada de ruso, los menores de 40 ni lo conocen, pese al parentesco tan estrecho que tiene con el búlgaro. Todo en inglés, algo que también me encontré en Georgia (pero no en Armenia). Y no sólo es que el inglés sea su segundo idioma (la lengua franca del imperio, como me dijo éste), sino que su mentalidad es totalmente anglosajona. Si les preguntas a qué se debe que estén sujetos a esas condiciones de vida y a esos sueldos de miseria, te dicen que la culpa es de que su país vive bajo la bota de los adultos poscomunistas, corruptos y antiliberales. Que la solución es más angloesfera, más liberalismo. Y ahí da igual que alegues razones geopolíticas, de división internacional de trabajo o de simple poder. Entonces, su respuesta es siempre la misma: emigrar, preferentemente a Londres. Y ahí yo preferí ya callarme y no decir que por el Támesis les sobran lavaplatos y limpiaváteres. Cada generación tiene que enfrentarse a sus propios desengaños.

Pero es cierto que es con esta generación más joven con la que se ceba todo el sistema: no sólo son los que sufren las peores condiciones laborales y un destino más incierto. Es que sobre ellos es sobre quienes ha trabajado más el sistema de poder blando y manipulación. Echas un vistazo a la televisión búlgara y es llamativa: edición de Bloomberg en búlgaro, que no falte. Y casi toda la producción audiovisual, anglosajona. Cambiabas canales y canales con el mando y todo eran películas americanas, de la más ínfima calidad. Pero no todo: también emitían “La que se avecina” en búlgaro. Ver a Antonio Recio hablando con acento balcánico no tiene precio 

Esa división política y generacional es también electoral. Los mayores de 40 años votan al Partido Socialista, mucho más dispuesto a entenderse con los hermanos rusos. La chavalería vota al ex primer ministro Petkov y a sus socios más occidentales. Por eso, después de la moción de censura, todos parecen querer ir a elecciones y buscar un resultado electoral decisivo.

Dudo que lo consigan. Y si las tensiones entre Rusia y la OTAN siguen creciendo, mucho me temo que Bulgaria puede ser uno de los sitios por donde se rompan las costuras de este traje que ya nos está quedando estrecho a todos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esos usan el sistema que comente para desactivar granadas y minas, freírlas a tiros.
> 
> Russian soldiers destroying anti-personnel mines in lysychansk



deberia de tomar distancia al disparar si fueran minas mas potentes, esta bien hacerlo asi, se evita perder tiempo.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los tecnócratas que llevan el timón del Titanic tienen algo más que una corazonada de que el barco está acelerando hacia el iceberg.
> Habiéndose quedado sin balas políticas (como en el reciente debate "austeridad vs. estímulo"), han optado por promover un programa
> continuo de miedo y propaganda en un intento de gestionar lo ingobernable. Claramente saben lo que para la mayoría de nosotros
> parece contraintuitivo: que el colapso de nuestro obsoleto modo de producción sólo puede retrasarse a través de:
> ...






Ya sabes como acaban los esquemas Ponzi no?? 

Pues eso


----------



## rober713 (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es el nivel en la política europea, en unas pocas décadas hemos bajado al mínimo indispensable, de momento parece que aún controlan esfínteres, que es lo más que se ouede decir de esta



sin palabras, como dejar retratado a una persona sin principios ni moral y que para mas inri presume de tenerlos....anglos en estado puro


----------



## rober713 (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Muy emocionante la mujer de la derecha que se abraza al soldado, joder han estado esperando 8 años


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Jul 2022)

¡Confirmo que se ha tomado Lisichansk y se han izado banderas de batalla sobre él!
Gracias a los soldados del regimiento Akhmat y los cosacos del 6º regimiento de la LPR.

@nezhurka

Con Vitya @photographermilitary


----------



## Zparo reincidente (2 Jul 2022)

Me comentan que ha muerto un excabo de la legión en ucrania ayer . Sabéis algo del tema ?


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana, después de unos días en viaje de trabajo, estuve dando un paseo por la capital de Bulgaria y os cuento mis impresiones. Resumiendo, se podría decir que ahora mismo Bulgaria es un país muy dividido, pero no sólo políticamente.
> 
> En un simple paseo de un par de horas, a poco que te fijes en la ciudad, ya ves síntomas de división muy evidentes. Dos ejemplos, aunque de diferente consideración. Era muy frecuente ver pintadas o pegatinas como ésta que pude ver en un paso de peatones y de la que saqué foto:
> 
> ...



Es curioso ahora que lo dices....Llevo 13 anos trabajando en ireland, de familia paterna en Italia donde nací, y la materna en ejpana. Hablo inglés porque en Ireland hay que hablar para trabajar, sin contar el italiano y el espanol.

Me estoy dando cuenta de que usar el inglés puede llevar a (como les están pasando a los jóvenes) a provocar una contaminación mental e ideológica y de manipulación social y histórica en la persona que lo habla dentro de su pais (no siendo angloparlante nativo ni lenguaje oficial) se podría decir que hablar un idioma (inglés) es una herramienta de dominio y que es un caballo de troya para meterte esas formas de vida anglo (sionistas y lo que venga, americanadas incluidas) via tele, pelis, periódicos con tal de provocar esas ideas tan falsas de como son los anglosionistas para el que lo habla en un pais que no se habla inglés....Digo curioso, porque no me ha pasado quizás por el sentimiento nacionalista y el sufrimiento que tuvieron los irlandeses hacen que no se me pegue esa especie de contagio (es mi opinión eh? no me muerdas, puedo estar errada...).


----------



## Zparo reincidente (2 Jul 2022)

Alguien tiene algo de info sobre el ex cabo de la legión muerto ayer o anteayer en ucrania ?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> deberia de tomar distancia al disparar si fueran minas mas potentes, esta bien hacerlo asi, se evita perder tiempo.



Son minas del tamaño de un reloj de muñeca, pero suficiente para destrozar la planta del pie del desgraciado que las pise.

BLU-43 Dragontooth - Wikipedia


----------



## Malevich (2 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Recuerdo en los años cincuenta que a la ensaladilla rusa la llamaban ensaladilla NAZIONAL.



La historia se repite, primero como tragedia y después como farsa.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

Debido a la INVASION en Ucrania, el Kremlin está preparando la economía para "compromisos especiales".

En consecuencia, se ha sometido a la consideración de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa una enmienda a las leyes federales sobre el apoyo a las fuerzas armadas rusas, que prevé la introducción de "medidas especiales en la esfera económica" que obligan a las empresas rusas (independientemente de su forma de propiedad) para apoyar las llamadas "operaciones especiales y antiterroristas" rusas.

La enmienda obliga a las empresas rusas a aceptar órdenes del gobierno para "operaciones militares especiales" y permitiría al Kremlin cambiar los contratos y las condiciones laborales de los trabajadores, como obligar a los empleados a trabajar de noche o en días festivos.


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Este foro no existiría en China, y lo sabes muy bien
> No es perfecto donde vivimos, en parte (mucha) por la mentalidad servilista de la gente en general a la que le gustaría un estado que les de "seguridad".
> Por cierto, en China, precisamente, no están para dar lecciones en cuanto al Covid, por lo que, usarlo de argumento, es un tanto..... será que no cerraron meses a la gente, tratándola como animales...
> 
> Sinceramente, no comprendo como se puede apoyar a regimenes dictatoriales como un ejemplo de nada...es incomprensible...por muy mal que estemos aquí....



El mundo actual es como es gracias a "occidente". Es cierto que está muy lejos de ser algo perfecto y "utópico", que existe corrupción, tráfico de influencias, lobbies, "casta" y "aristocracia", etc. Que se cometen abusos y demás atropellos, pero nada que ver con sociedades totalitarias. Aquí al menos se permite la disidencia, no se la encarcela, se les recluye en centros de educación o se le administra polonio. Sin occidente China seguiría hubiera seguido siendo una sociedad medieval en, por lo menos, los próximos 8.000 años, al igual que los musulmanes, en América seguirían sacando corazones en las pirámides y en África matándose unos a otros viviendo en casas de caca.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Jul 2022)

Aparte de la parodia, el Macrón es un sobón de cuidado. Supera al propio Sleepy.


----------



## rejon (2 Jul 2022)

El nuevo billete de 100 rublos presentado hoy por el Banco Central de Rusia, con el Monumento al Soldado Soviético, no puede ponerse en circulación ya que los cajeros automáticos y las cajas registradoras no pueden actualizarse para reconocer nuevos billetes debido a las sanciones. 

El 100% de las cajas registradoras de Rusia son importadas.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> sin palabras, como dejar retratado a una persona sin principios ni moral y que para mas inri presume de tenerlos....anglos en estado puro



Creo que fue el hdp de Darwin que dijo que en todas las especies animales la hembra es la más feroz, y no se lo tomen a mal las damas copntra mí, solo transmito un dicho de este sujeto...


----------



## Elimina (2 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Ya es que ni saben donde esta Odessa o Lysychansk, claro que el concepto cerca siempre es relativo......"Cerca de Odesa, Lisichansk sufre violentos combates"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109154



Nunca han sabido de qué estaban hablando, no hay de qué sorprenderse


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es curioso ahora que lo dices....Llevo 13 anos trabajando en ireland, de familia paterna en Italia donde nací, y la materna en ejpana. Hablo inglés porque en Ireland hay que hablar para trabajar, sin contar el italiano y el espanol.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta de que usar el inglés puede llevar a (como les están pasando a los jóvenes) a provocar una contaminación mental e ideológica y de manipulación social y histórica en la persona que lo habla dentro de su pais (no siendo angloparlante nativo ni lenguaje oficial) se podría decir que hablar un idioma (inglés) es una herramienta de dominio y que es un caballo de troya para meterte esas formas de vida anglo (sionistas y lo que venga, americanadas incluidas) via tele, pelis, periódicos con tal de provocar esas ideas tan falsas de como son los anglosionistas para el que lo habla en un pais que no se habla inglés....Digo curioso, porque no me ha pasado quizás por el sentimiento nacionalista y el sufrimiento que tuvieron los irlandeses hacen que no se me pegue esa especie de contagio (es mi opinión eh? no me muerdas, puedo estar errada...).



No, no estás errada. En general, el lenguaje es un arma de guerra. Pero la lengua, además, es un arma de dominación cultural. La lengua no aparece como un fenómeno aislado, ya que ninguno lo es, pero al ser la condición preliminar de un pensamiento, viene siempre con todo el producto de la historia que acumula y que es usada a discreción por el país o imperio que la usa: nada de la colonización cultural que hoy vemos tendría el sesgo que tiene si no viniera de la angloesfera. Y con ella vienen sus películas, su música, su literatura, su pseudofilosofía e incluso sus modas políticas. Por eso nos tragamos a sus segundones en vez de a genios de la literatura italiana como Leopardi o Buzzati. El idioma es la herramienta, la colonización cultural es el objetivo.

Recuerdo de mi estancia en Irlanda las conversaciones con una anfitriona octogenaria en Glendalough. Era más del IRA que su fundador y me llevó a ver el museo de la hambruna provocada por los británicos. Pasamos unos cuantos desayunos hablando de política y la señora era mucho más anti-UE que yo, que ya es decir. Y sí, hablaba inglés, pero ahí su conciencia como nación le marcaba unos límites muy firmes. Espero que sigan manteniendo esa firmeza las nuevas generaciones, porque continúan con un problema muy gordo en Irlanda del Norte que no deberían olvidar.

En el congreso en el que he estado estos días había delegados de más de 20 países, hasta algún africano. Todos hablando inglés. Y todos con una línea de pensamiento que parecía sacada de Gangrena 3. Al menos aparentemente, claro. Una parte de las conclusiones se dedicaron a denigrar a Rusia, aunque no pusieron a votación nada por miedo al voto disidente (entre ellos, el mío).

Que el inglés sea la lengua del imperio no es algo en absoluto neutro.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es curioso ahora que lo dices....Llevo 13 anos trabajando en ireland, de familia paterna en Italia donde nací, y la materna en ejpana. Hablo inglés porque en Ireland hay que hablar para trabajar, sin contar el italiano y el espanol.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta de que usar el inglés puede llevar a (como les están pasando a los jóvenes) a provocar una contaminación mental e ideológica y de manipulación social y histórica en la persona que lo habla dentro de su pais (no siendo angloparlante nativo ni lenguaje oficial) se podría decir que hablar un idioma (inglés) es una herramienta de dominio y que es un caballo de troya para meterte esas formas de vida anglo (sionistas y lo que venga, americanadas incluidas) via tele, pelis, periódicos con tal de provocar esas ideas tan falsas de como son los anglosionistas para el que lo habla en un pais que no se habla inglés....Digo curioso, porque no me ha pasado quizás por el sentimiento nacionalista y el sufrimiento que tuvieron los irlandeses hacen que no se me pegue esa especie de contagio (es mi opinión eh? no me muerdas, puedo estar errada...).



Vale más estar errado que herrado, apreciada Tierra Azul.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No, no estás errada. En general, el lenguaje es un arma de guerra. Pero la lengua, además, es un arma de dominación cultural. La lengua no aparece como un fenómeno aislado, ya que ninguno lo es, pero al ser la condición preliminar de un pensamiento, viene siempre con todo el producto de la historia que acumula y que es usada a discreción por el país o imperio que la usa: nada de la colonización cultural que hoy vemos tendría el sesgo que tiene si no viniera de la angloesfera. Y con ella vienen sus películas, su música, su literatura, su pseudofilosofía e incluso sus modas políticas. Por eso nos tragamos a sus segundones en vez de a genios de la literatura italiana como Leopardi o Buzzati. El idioma es la herramienta, la colonización cultural es el objetivo.
> 
> Recuerdo de mi estancia en Irlanda las conversaciones con una anfitriona octogenaria en Glendalough. Era más del IRA que su fundador y me llevó a ver el museo de la hambruna provocada por los británicos. Pasamos unos cuantos desayunos hablando de política y la señora era mucho más anti-UE que yo, que ya es decir. Y sí, hablaba inglés, pero ahí su conciencia como nación le marcaba unos límites muy firmes. Espero que sigan manteniendo esa firmeza las nuevas generaciones, porque continúan con un problema muy gordo en Irlanda del Norte que no deberían olvidar.
> 
> ...



Por eso en el norte no consiguieron los romanos eliminar la lengua de los montañeses, supieron resistir al imperio…y curiosamente en esas zonas que resistieron la romanización ahora el inglés es algo completamente ignorado…


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Recuerdo de mi estancia en Irlanda las conversaciones con una anfitriona octogenaria en Glendalough. Era más del IRA que su fundador y me llevó a ver el museo de la hambruna provocada por los británicos. Pasamos unos cuantos desayunos hablando de política y la señora era mucho más anti-UE que yo, que ya es decir. Y sí, hablaba inglés, pero ahí su conciencia como nación le marcaba unos límites muy firmes. Espero que sigan manteniendo esa firmeza las nuevas generaciones, porque continúan con un problema muy gordo en Irlanda del Norte que no deberían olvidar.



Es así, son muy muy nacionalistas, los ingleses son unos cabronazos de cuidado, son terroristas, han hecho barbaridades. Ahora están como que no tienen problema con ellos, pero ese nacionalismo no se los quita fácilmente. Lo del Irlanda del Norte ni idea de cómo terminará, ahi se quedó desde la firma del viernes santo de esa especie de armisticio (por decirlo de alguna manera). Tensión hay todavia, aunque algo dormida.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

Estimated Remaining Ukrainian Strength in Lysychansk-Severodonets: 4500
description
"In the cauldron near Lysychansk will be about 4.5 thousand Ukrainian soldiers - the Ministry of Internal Affairs of the LPR"

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Teuro (2 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La ejecución de mercenarios eleva la inflación de contratar a los siguientes candidatos, pone en huida a los actuales, y en negativa rotunda a muchos militares de la OTAN a ser tentados a entrar en Ucrania como mercenarios.
> 
> Desde un punto de vista pragmático, y salvo que quieran utilizarlos en canjes futuros, el mejor operación sería esa ejecución.
> 
> Más adelante, si Rusia toma el control y se anexiona esas repúblicas, posiblemente sea más difícil en el encaje legal.



Si claro, mercenario que capturen mercenario ejecutado. Lo mismo los mercenarios a partir de ese momento no capturan vivo ningún ruso ...

No hay término medio, o se cumplen las reglas de la guerra o no hay reglas. Los mercenarios integrados en el ejército ucraniano son soldados ucranianos a todos los efectos.


----------



## Malevich (2 Jul 2022)

Y vox....


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La OTAN es el brazo armado del imperialismo occidental. Sin tonterías ni eufemismos.
> 
> Pero claro como van a criticar el imperialismo occidental la manada de fachas VOXemitas que pululan por foros y redes sociales, cuando son los mayores defensores de dicho imperialismo. Tienen que buscar eufemismos.



No. La OTAN es el brazo armado de la mafia anglosajona. El resto está secuestrado y se demuestra con las políticas suicidas que llevamos observando desde hace años. Ellos no son 'Occidente'. Ellos son lo que son, y los demás, todos, el resto prescindible. Y allí donde se asientan y colonizan, a la vista está como terminan.

No caigamos en la trampa de usar su propio discurso para definirnos. O mejor, no dejemos sin la apropiada respuesta, cualquier intento de asimilarnos con esa mafia satánica. Debemos recuperar nuestra identidad primero, y luego nuestra libertad.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



El Checheno este de la barba blanca va a terminar conquistando toda Ucrania el solo.

Mariupol- X

Sverdonetsk- X

Lysychansk-X

Slaviansk- Pendiente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Checheno este de la barba blanca va a terminar conquistando toda Ucrania el solo.
> 
> Mariupol- X
> 
> ...



En este caso, según fuentes rusas fueron chechenos y cosacos…eso dicen por sus redes en la web profunda.


----------



## ignorante (2 Jul 2022)

RSF urges the Ukrainian authorities to lift arbitrary restrictions on reporters in the field


As well as risking their lives at the front line, some 9,000 or so reporters covering the war in Ukraine have difficulties gaining access to certain places and difficulties filming or taking photos, and even are occasionally detained. Reporters Without Borders (RSF) condemns these abuses and...




rsf.org


----------



## rober713 (2 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Checheno este de la barba blanca va a terminar conquistando toda Ucrania el solo.
> 
> Mariupol- X
> 
> ...



Si no es, se le parece......Zamid Chalaev


----------



## Plutarko (2 Jul 2022)

¿Este era el del ak de airsoft o me estoy liando? ¿Se termino el show después de la pillada? 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Sobre el oro de Uganda*
> 
> Falta aun la confirmación.
> 
> ...



Sea tanto o no, a mi lo que me tranquiliza es que sean rusos y chinos quienes estén gestionando el asunto. De esta forma, podemos estar tranquilos sobre el precio del oro. Quizá baje algo, pero no será de forma radical, pues ambas naciones se apoyan en él, y permitir que el precio caiga sería desastroso para ambas.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Debido a la INVASION en Ucrania, el Kremlin está preparando la economía para "compromisos especiales".
> 
> En consecuencia, se ha sometido a la consideración de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa una enmienda a las leyes federales sobre el apoyo a las fuerzas armadas rusas, que prevé la introducción de "medidas especiales en la esfera económica" que obligan a las empresas rusas (independientemente de su forma de propiedad) para apoyar las llamadas "operaciones especiales y antiterroristas" rusas.
> 
> La enmienda obliga a las empresas rusas a aceptar órdenes del gobierno para "operaciones militares especiales" y permitiría al Kremlin cambiar los contratos y las condiciones laborales de los trabajadores, como obligar a los empleados a trabajar de noche o en días festivos.



Y solo estan empezando. Van a poner economia estatal, no tienen otro camino. Con los medios actuales, su experiencia , y sus materias primas van a empezar a producir todo lo necesario a una escala que os va a dejar asombrados.






La ciudad parece bastante intacta. Al menos en grandes zonas.


----------



## NPI (2 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ¿Este era el del ak de airsoft o me estoy liando? ¿Se termino el show después de la pillada?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall




ha sido democratizado


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108999
> 
> 
> El ejército ruso eliminó a varios mercenarios brasileños
> ...



El tiempo de supervivencia en el frente de un mercenario en Ucrania, no pasa de las tres o cuatro semanas, la maquina de picar rusa, funciona a la perfeccion.


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Joder que forma más cara de hacer una hambruna.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)

Ojo, parece que han atacado a bielorrusia desde Ucrania, como le toquen las pelotas al lukas los ucros se van a encontrar con una respuesta contundente, y este es mas duro todavia que putin.
A estas horas Putin le debe estar pidiendo contencion, quiren involucrar a bielorrusia en la guerra.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? A quién chantajean?



Chantajean a Europa al controlar la llave de paso del gas ucraniano, provocando inseguridad y sobreprecios en el suministro. Son por tanto culpables del desabastecimiento de gas ucraniano a Europa.

Es el mismo caso de Argelia, otro chantajista en este caso con el gas marroquí. Los argelinos también viven de parasitar el tránsito de gas marroquí a Europa.

Es que no lee usted las noticias ni ve los teledesinformativos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Hablamos de ATGM. Hay que leer mas.



Lástima que no haya ATPC.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)

*Bielorrusia denuncia un ataque con misiles lanzados desde Ucrania*
*Alexander Lukashenko: “Nos están provocando. Intentaron atacar instalaciones militares de Bielorrusia desde el territorio de Ucrania”.*

El presidente de Bielorrusia, *Alexander Lukashenko*, ha asegurado que las *defensas antiaéreas de su país interceptaron varios misiles lanzados desde Ucrania contra su territorio.*

Durante un acto oficial por el Día de la Independencia de Bielorrusia, Lukashenko ha querido referirse a la provocación que están sufriendo constantemente:* “Nos están provocando. Os informo de que hace tres días o puede que alguno más intentaron atacar instalaciones militares de Bielorrusia desde el territorio de Ucrania”.*

“*Pero gracias a Dios los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Pantsir lograron interceptar* todos los misiles lanzados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania”, ha apuntado, según recoge la agencia de noticias bielorrusa *BelTA*.

En relación a las acusaciones de colaboración bielorrusa con Rusia en su ofensiva sobre Ucrania, Lukashenko ha asegurado que *“no hay ni un solo soldado bielorruso luchando en el territorio de Ucrania”*. “Os lo aseguro con un juramento”, ha recalcado de manera incisiva.

*Camioneros retenidos*
A su vez, el mandatario bielorruso ha querido hacer hincapié en que hay *“decenas” de camioneros bielorrusos retenidos en Ucrania.* Por ello, ha querido lanzar un contundente mensaje: “*Se han llevado sus camiones. Han muerto dos camioneros y dicen que fue un bombardeo de los rusos.* Han troceado los cuerpos de los muertos para que no se pueda saber que fueron tiroteados, pero lo hemos averiguado. *¿Esto qué es? ¿Nacionalismo? ¿Es nazismo? Esto es fascismo”*.

Además, Lukashenko ha indicado que el *“nuevo nazismo se alza en toda su altura”.* De esta forma lo ha exhibido públicamente: “Lo vemos en la voracidad geopolítica de n*uestros vecinos occidentales que ansían el territorio de Bielorrusia y Ucrania *y hablan ya sin pudor abiertamente de una posible anexión”.

Más concretamente, esta ha mostrado una clara y evidente postura crítica a los países bálticos, que “*están tan obsesionados con hacer daño a la economía bielorrusa *que están dispuestos a sacrificar a su propio pueblo. El típico comportamiento fanático”


----------



## delhierro (2 Jul 2022)

SI , piso una mina. Decian que perdio un pie, le operaron y estaba fuera de peligro a la espera de reconstrucción o protesis depende del traductor.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno gente, vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> https://topwar.ru/198479-gazprom-vremenno-ostanavlivaet-obe-nitki-gazoprovoda-severnyj-potok.html
> 
> ...



Sir, es la misma noticia que hemos leído ya de que se cerraba el 11 de Julio por '10 días'. Cito desde tu enlace:



> El gasoducto ruso Nord Stream, que transporta gas a Alemania, se detendrá durante 10 días para realizar trabajos de mantenimiento. Según Nord Stream AG, el operador del gasoducto, la parada está prevista.
> 
> 
> Rusia va a detener los dos ramales de Nord Stream, por lo que Alemania no recibirá gas del 11 al 21 de julio de 2022. Nord Stream AG explicó que el paro estaba previsto y que todo se había acordado de antemano. Mientras tanto, los precios del gas en Europa ya han superado los 1.600 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos, ante el temor de que Rusia reduzca el suministro de gas y los europeos no puedan llenar sus almacenes subterráneos de gas para el invierno. Y luego está la paralización del Nord Stream.
> ...



Pero sí, ir comprando latunes y cambiando leuros por oro y plata que vienen curvas.


----------



## Ratona001 (2 Jul 2022)

Están ya enviando soldados de otros países para allá? 

He visto que hubo hoy manifestación contra el envío de equipo y tal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso en el norte no consiguieron los romanos eliminar la lengua de los montañeses, supieron resistir al imperio…y curiosamente en esas zonas que resistieron la romanización ahora el inglés es algo completamente ignorado…



Más bien pactaron con él, porque los que se opusieron (celtíberos y ástures) fueron pasados por la piedra.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Es un helicóptero del ejército genocida de Rutzia.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2022)

Ya solo falta que nos hables de la Sagra.


----------



## Arraki (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lisichansk está rodeado. La purga ha comenzado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las traducciones de Google son una basura, además de que alimentas al enemigo. Si quieres, puedes usar este: DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator sino, al menos pon el enlace original para acceder y traducirlo como queramos.

EDITO para dejar la traducción con Deepl:



> El ejército del LNR confirma que Lysychansk está completamente rodeada.
> Todas las carreteras que salen de la ciudad están controladas por las fuerzas armadas rusas y el ejército del LNR.
> Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad. Se liberará por completo en un futuro próximo.
> Ramzan Kadyrov dice que nuestras tropas ya han llegado al centro de Lysychansk. Se han liberado varios barrios. Se ha iniciado una operación de limpieza en la ciudad.
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2022)

¿Dónde están las defensas antiaéreas?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

Por lo que se refiere a la guerra actual y Rusia. Aprovecho el foro para reflexionar un poco. ¿Por qué soy prorruso?

Y es que la premisa falla si se la toma al pie de la letra. No, no soy prorruso si por eso se considera aceptar como ideal el sistema político ruso y a Putin. No, no me gustan, de hecho. Rusia es mi segunda patria y sé lo que se cuece por allí: mucha corrupción, libertades mutiladas, un peso exagerado de lo colectivo sobre lo individual, etc.

Sucede que el abismo entre Occidente y Rusia es menos real que aparente. Y que aquí la corrupción campa también a sus anchas, de manera desvergonzada. Y que las libertades europeas tienen un límite tan estrecho como decir que es legal lo que sopla a mi favor; ilegal el resto.

Conozco Rusia hace muchos años ya. Y de todos con quienes he estado, de una manera u otra, el denominador común que aprendí era la “sed de Europa”. Joder, llevan sedientos de Europa desde Pedro el Grande! Y les llevamos dando en los morros desde Poltava. El ruso ama Europa casi por naturaleza: en 1945 los soldados del Ejército Rojo se asombraban en cada ciudad que liberaban, e incluso en la Guerra Fría toda la intelligentsia rusa miraba a Europa.

Recuerdo hace un par de años (durante el confinamiento) una anécdota, en la frontera franco-italiana. Estábamos buscando un vuelo a Rusia, cuando toda la euroburocracia de mierda se dedicaba a atormentar a sus ciudadanos. Al final, antes de cruzar los Alpes de noche, llegamos al último pueblo francés. Estuvimos paseando un buen rato antes de volver al hotel y las escenas durante el paseo eran cada vez más extrañas. Al final, se produjo una reyerta entre moros, de cuyos navajazos nos libramos por los pelos. Y mi mujer me dijo: “ésta no es la Europa que creíamos. La hemos admirado toda la vida y ahora está viniéndose abajo.”

Y la van a seguir admirando. Gracias a nuestros amigos anglos, la admiración rusa se va a perder. Y la sustituirá el maldito nacionalismo ruso, tan facha o más que cualquiera.

No entendemos que el futuro de Rusia y el de la UE (no Europa) están tan vinculados como el de dos hermanos siameses. La esencia de Rusia es europea, toda su esencia tiende hacia Europa… pero no termina de conseguirlo. Y en esas crisis de rechazo se vuelve radicalmente nacionalista. Pero el nacionalismo ruso SIEMPRE es reactivo, porque el impulso natural de Rusia es hacia Europa. Y el de la UE debería ser hacia Rusia, claramente. Y aceptar esta verdad: sin Europa, Rusia queda tullida y, lo que es más peligroso, mirando al Oriente, lo que no es absoluto su destino; sin Rusia, la UE es un enano siempre a favor de los anglos, marionetas a una perrachica los cinco minutos.

El destino de Rusia es Europa. Y el de la UE algo mucho más grande en lo que todas las fuerzas europeas, incluidas las rusas, estén presentes. Ese día, en el que desde Vladivostok a Lisboa nos guiñemos el ojo, será un día grande para todos.


----------



## Peineto (2 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sir, es la misma noticia que hemos leído ya de que se cerraba el 11 de Julio por '10 días'. Cito desde tu enlace:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero sí, ir comprando latunes y cambiando leuros por oro y plata que vienen curvas.




Alerte rouge – L’ensemble des réserves américaines de gazole pourrait être épuisé en 8 semaines par Mike Adams

O lo que es lo mismo. Gusanía tiene reservas de gasóleo para un par de meses. Que se joda alguien.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Pues no parece el caso.
> No es que hayan malas soluciones artilleras occidentales, al contrario.
> Pero su concepción es más bien marginal o subsidiaria.
> El arma fuerte de "proyección de fuego" occidental es la aviación.
> ...



El problema de base de las fuerzas OTAN, concretamente las norteamericanas, es que llevan demasiado tiempo asaltando 'pequeñas' naciones, para lo cual su armamento es útil. El problema aparece cuando te metes en una guerra de verdad, con un adversario de tu nivel y una campaña larga, muy larga. Entonces es cuando las carencias operativas subyacentes al tipo de armamento que utilizas se hacen presentes. Se han acostumbrado a campañas del 'tiro al plato'. En ellas sus juguetitos muy caros triunfan. Pero ahora acaban de meterse en una guerra 'de verdad', contra una nación que no solo sabe, es que puede pararles los pies, pues puede encajar los golpes que los otros no podían. Y encima en un escenario cercano a ellos, ni siquiera en su propio territorio, lo que resulta aún más sangrante para los anglosajones.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

Le doy toda la razón. Pero estamos en las mismas:

No va a haber una Europa completa sin Rusia, que ha sido la gran guardiana de las tradiciones griegas y bizantinas. Y Europa será un ente mutilado, deficiente, monstruoso, sin Rusia.

Ya me gustaría que los que nos pastorean aceptaran estas verdades.


----------



## Galiciaverde (2 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Creo que fue el hdp de Darwin que dijo que en todas las especies animales la hembra es la más feroz, y no se lo tomen a mal las damas copntra mí, solo transmito un dicho de este sujeto...



Sobre todo defendiendo a sus crías y su familia en general


----------



## JAGGER (2 Jul 2022)

Va tomando color la llegada de armamento pesado al ejército patriota. 

Poco a poco.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana, después de unos días en viaje de trabajo, estuve dando un paseo por la capital de Bulgaria y os cuento mis impresiones. Resumiendo, se podría decir que ahora mismo Bulgaria es un país muy dividido, pero no sólo políticamente.
> 
> En un simple paseo de un par de horas, a poco que te fijes en la ciudad, ya ves síntomas de división muy evidentes. Dos ejemplos, aunque de diferente consideración. Era muy frecuente ver pintadas o pegatinas como ésta que pude ver en un paso de peatones y de la que saqué foto:
> 
> ...



Interesante comentario.
Yo de Bulgaria siempre destaco que he tenido multitud de problemas con su policía corrupta, más cercana a la Ucraniana que a una europea estándar. La policía de tráfico me ha detenido varias veces por polladas, tanto con matrículo española, como rusa, intentando acojonarme con pasar en comisaría muchas horas, si no les pagaba su mordidita.

Afortunadamente, tengo el culo pelado de sudamérica y de la propia ucrania y rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso en el norte no consiguieron los romanos eliminar la lengua de los montañeses, supieron resistir al imperio…y curiosamente en esas zonas que resistieron la romanización ahora el inglés es algo completamente ignorado…



La cornisa cantabrica y los pirineos, tambien fueron profundamente romanizados, la teoria de la debil romanizacion se apoya unicamente en la menor cantidad hallada de inscripciones en latin, comparando con las encontradas en otras regiones peninsulares, las incripciones esculpidas en piedra eran muy caras y esas zonas eran regiones pobres, deprimidas, valles autosuficientes y poco poblados, pero seguro que hubo muchas otras inscripciones en madera que no se han conservado.

PD- El euskera que es lo que queda de la lengua de los pueblos iberos y celtiberos de hace 2.000 años, quedo arrinconada en unos pocos valles pirenaicos navarros y franceses, solo usada por pastores, seguramente llego casi a un punto de no retorno, cuando poco mas de 100 grupos familiares la seguian hablando.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Llevo muchos años esperando este momento, en el que los esclavistas hijos de puta perderéis vuestros privilegios de clase A y, por efecto de rebote, acabaréis en lo más profundo, donde debéis estar. Y me da igual que a mí también me toque en parte, porque quiero veros sufrir. Ya veo que no eres un bot, lo que eres es la clac de los genocidas de las últimas décadas, la podredumbre del mundo.
> Ojalá supiera quién eres para ir y verte reclamar tus derechos de mierda dentro de unos meses.
> Ahora vuelta al ignore, no te molestes en contestar.



Cómo me gustaría verle la jeta de sucnormal a este hijo d Puta a sueldo. Le dedicaría el himno de Rusia y le haría una dedicatoria vikinga siglo 8


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante comentario.
> Yo de Bulgaria siempre destaco que he tenido multitud de problemas con su policía corrupta, más cercana a la Ucraniana que a una europea estándar. La policía de tráfico me ha detenido varias veces por polladas, tanto con matrículo española, como rusa, intentando acojonarme con pasar en comisaría muchas horas, si no les pagaba su mordidita.
> 
> Afortunadamente, tengo el culo pelado de sudamérica y de la propia ucrania y rusia.




Es probable que hubiera tenido esos problemas con la policía búlgara. No ha sido el caso. Pero, probablemente, porque ya iba invitado con todo tipo de logística desde Francfort. No me extrañaría que el resto tenga que tragar mierda a saco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Va tomando color la llegada de armamento pesado al ejército patriota.
> 
> Poco a poco.



para ti carapolla


----------



## Plutarko (2 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1109287
> ha sido democratizado



Si, murió en el Óblast de Ontario defendiendo heroicamente un banco del parque. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Galiciaverde (2 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sea tanto o no, a mi lo que me tranquiliza es que sean rusos y chinos quienes estén gestionando el asunto. De esta forma, podemos estar tranquilos sobre el precio del oro. Quizá baje algo, pero no será de forma radical, pues ambas naciones se apoyan en él, y permitir que el precio caiga, sería desastroso para ambas.



Este vídeo me ha parecido bastante objetivo al respecto:

&t=90s


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Es un helicóptero del ejército genocida de Rutzia.



comprate unas gafas de lente aumentada es ukropiteca, carapolla


----------



## Roedr (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Por lo que se refiere a la guerra actual y Rusia. Aprovecho el foro para reflexionar un poco. ¿Por qué soy prorruso?
> 
> Y es que la premisa falla si se la toma al pie de la letra. No, no soy prorruso si por eso se considera aceptar como ideal el sistema político ruso y a Putin. No, no me gustan, de hecho. Rusia es mi segunda patria y sé lo que se cuece por allí: mucha corrupción, libertades mutiladas, un peso exagerado de lo colectivo sobre lo individual, etc.
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo de siempre, los anglocabrones dividiendo para depredar más.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jul 2022)

Ayer escuché que Rusia tiene todas sus fábricas de armamento trabajando 24/7. Al parecer, la producción de armas de todo tipo es un 20% superior al desgaste que está sufriendo, por lo que, al acabar la contienda, sus arsenales, lejos de reducirse, se habrán incrementado, tal como pasó, de manera notable, en la IIWW.

Y es que, para un país sin deuda y con materias primas y tecnología, una guerra, lejos de ser una pérdida, es un auténtico ejercicio de keynesianismo del bueno, que dispara y hacer crecer la economía, con un efecto multiplicador en muchísimos sectores. Eso fue justamente lo que pasó con EEUU en la guerra mundial, pues, en aquel entonces, las cosas se producían allí con sus propias materias primas, no en China y en base a deuda. El esfuerzo bélico la hizo pasar de potencia en desarrollo, al mayor productor del mundo en todos los sectores.

Si añadimos a esta situación las sanciones, que están consiguiendo que Rusia sustituya todos sus proveedores occidentales por fabricación propia, y aumentando espectacularmente el superavit de su balanza de pagos, la guerra de Ucrania es la mejor noticia para la economía rusa desde... su fundación.


----------



## Galiciaverde (2 Jul 2022)

Al parecer pisó una mina, eso dijeron
Espero que se haya recuperado


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La cornisa cantabrica y los pirineos, tambien fueron profundamente romanizados, la teoria de la debil romanizacion se apoya unicamente en la menor cantidad hallada de inscripciones en latin, comparando con las encontradas en otras regiones peninsulares, las incripciones esculpidas en piedra eran muy caras y esas zonas eran regiones pobres, deprimidas, valles autosuficientes y poco poblados, pero seguro que hubo muchas otras inscripciones en madera que no se han conservado.
> 
> PD- El euskera que es lo que queda de la lengua de los pueblos iberos y celtiberos de hace 2.000 años, quedo arrinconada en unos pocos valles pirenaicos navarros y franceses, solo usada por pastores, seguramente llego casi a un punto de no retorno, cuando poco mas de 100 grupos familiares la seguian hablando.



Discrepo

La cornisa cantábrica fué poco (que lo fué pero mucho menos que otras regiones de España) romanizada pq allí no había nada de especial interés para los romanos

No había ni oro ni plata y de la trilogía de artículos agrícolas que les molaban a los romanos como buen pueblo mediterráneo (aceite, vino, trigo) tampoco se daba ninguno bien allí principalmente por las pocas horas de sol anuales

Y solo unas pocas de decenas de kms más al sur tenían tierras fértiles ideales para la uva y los cereales

Respecto al euskera nadie tiene ni idea de su origen teorías hay a cascaporro pero probadas ninguna


----------



## frangelico (2 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> La cornisa cantábrica fué poco (que lo fué pero mucho menos que otras regiones de España) romanizada pq allí no había nada de especial interés para los romanos
> 
> ...



En Asturias había (y sigue habiendo minas) oro y lo explotaban ya los celtas y luego los romanos. Y alguna ciudad, aunque ya de menor importancia por la baja productividad agraria, supongo.









Vivir sobre cinco mil millones de euros: la mina de oro más grande de Europa está en Asturias y es una pesadilla para sus vecinos


Hay 487 yacimientos de oro en Asturias y los romanos lo sabían. Lo sabían tan bien que la forma más sencilla de encontrar una acumulación de minerales es...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2022)

Por cierto que sobre lo de Uzbekistan me ha comentado mi suegro, que vive allí, que es una región que quiere desde hace tiempo, la independencia.
Lo que no está claro es quien está detrás de estas protestas, si Usa o los opositores de Uzbekistan. Recordemos que este país es islamico a más no poder, cada día más.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Asturias había (y sigue habiendo minas) oro y lo explotaban ya los celtas y luego los romanos. Y alguna ciudad, aunque ya de menor importancia por la baja productividad agraria, supongo.



Puede ser yo me refería al pais vasco más en concrerto


----------



## kelden (2 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Por lo que se refiere a la guerra actual y Rusia. Aprovecho el foro para reflexionar un poco. ¿Por qué soy prorruso?
> 
> Y es que la premisa falla si se la toma al pie de la letra. No, no soy prorruso si por eso se considera aceptar como ideal el sistema político ruso y a Putin. No, no me gustan, de hecho. Rusia es mi segunda patria y sé lo que se cuece por allí: mucha corrupción, libertades mutiladas, un peso exagerado de lo colectivo sobre lo individual, etc.
> 
> ...



Si, pero no. No es tan romántico como lo pintas. En el sistema-mundo capitalista de los últimos 400 años Rusia siempre ha sido una zona periférica y siempre ha pugnado por acercarse al centro (Paises Bajos al principio, Inglaterra después y USA ahora). Por supuesto para hacer más y mejores negocios, no hay amor ahí. Ahora que el centro del sistema-mundo está pivotando hacia China, Rusia hace lo que lleva haciendo 4 siglos: intentar acercarse al centro. O sea, China.

El capitalismo occidental hace décadas que está muerto. Hoy en día el 90% de los nodos de producción están fuera de Occidente y el neoliberalismo suicida se ha encerrado en un sistema de pajas financieras que ha machacado la economía productiva real y ha generado una burbuja de deuda que no hay dios que la pague. El capitalismo en USA se ha convertido en un neofeudalismo de rentistas de Wall Street sin una puta fábrica para crear riqueza real. Conscientes de ello, de que van al desastre irremediablemente, se dedican ahora a sembrar el caos por el mundo y ver si sucede un milagro que los salve, convirtiéndose en un estado paria al que solo siguen sus vasallos y al que el resto del mundo no hace ni puto caso. El resto del mundo, China, Rusia, India, etc...etc.... lo que hacen es intentar apartarse todo lo posible para que la supernova que va a ser occidente no les salpique. A día de hoy dudo que los rusos quieran algo de Occidente. Solo estar lo más lejos posible para que la mierda no les salpique.

Por supuesto tampoco les interesa que "el día después" europa sea un páramo de zombies hambrientos (con esos no se puede hacer negocios) y son reticentes a volar todos los puentes. Pero que Occidente ya no es preferencial para ellos es un hecho.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La cornisa cantábrica fué poco (que lo fué pero mucho menos que otras regiones de España) romanizada pq allí no había nada de especial interés para los romano



No se romanizaba dando charlas o clases gratuitas, la romanizacion llegaba con la magnifica red de calzadas, que te acercaba los beneficios de la civilizacion a casa, sus cuarteles militares y las tropas auxiliares que se alistaban en el ejercito romano, cuando se licenciaban, muchos regresaban a sus lugares de origen convertidos en pequeños funcionarios municipales o imperiales, el latin era usado y se expandia como lengua franca por su utilidad, no existian los colegios publicos, si no salias de tu valle, no te era necesario hablar latin, pero para acudir a la ciudad a realizar cualquier actividad economica o burocratica era fundamental.


----------



## Irene Adler (2 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sobre todo defendiendo a sus crías y su familia en general



Eso iba a decir yo, que cambiando hembra por madre tiene toda la razón 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto que sobre lo de Uzbekistan me ha comentado mi suegro, que vive allí, que es una región que quiere desde hace tiempo, la independencia.
> Lo que no está claro es quien está detrás de estas protestas, si Usa o los opositores de Uzbekistan. Recordemos que este país es islamico a más no poder, cada día más.



_turcos_ e islámicos a no más poder no lo veo.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, pero no. No es tan romántico como lo pintas. En el sistema-mundo capitalista de los últimos 400 años Rusia siempre ha sido una zona periférica y siempre ha pugnado por acercarse al centro (Paises Bajos al principio, Inglaterra después y USA ahora). Por supuesto para hacer más y mejores negocios, no hay amor ahí. Ahora que el centro del sistema-mundo está pivotando hacia China, Rusia hace lo que lleva haciendo 4 siglos: intentar acercarse al centro. O sea, China.
> 
> El capitalismo occidental hace décadas que está muerto. Hoy en día el 90% de los nodos de producción están fuera de Occidente y el neoliberalismo suicida se ha encerrado en un sistema de pajas financieras que ha machacado la economía productiva real y ha generado una burbuja de deuda que no hay dios que la pague. El capitalismo en USA se ha convertido en un neofeudalismo de rentistas de Wall Street sin una puta fábrica para crear riqueza real. Conscientes de ello, de que van al desastre irremediablemente, se dedican ahora a sembrar el caos por el mundo y ver si sucede un milagro que los salve convirtiéndose en un estado paria al que solo siguen sus vasallos y al que el resto del mundo no hace ni puto caso. El resto del mundo, China, Rusia, India, etc...etc.... lo que hacen es intentar apartarse todo lo posible para que la supernova que va a ser occidente no les salpique. A día de hoy dudo que los rusos quieran algo de Occidente. Solo estar lo más lejos posible para que la mierda no les salpique.



Hombre, Kelden. ¿Quieres que debatamos sobre Wallerstein? Que, por otro lado es el nombre de toda mi disciplina posdoctoral.


----------



## Zhukov (2 Jul 2022)

El parte de guerra de hoy que es más una retrospectiva y un análisis que dar la noticia que ya conocéis









Parte de guerra 02/07/2022 – Liberación de Lisichansk y retrospectiva


El sitio de Cassad es tan bueno como cualquier otro para dar la noticia del día Situación general – balance del último mes de combates El acontecimiento más importante de hoy es la lib…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## alexforum (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Jul 2022)

Ivan filiponenko

representante milicia Lugansk

alguien dijo que el de la mochila roja perdió un pie, no sé si será real


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



O Lukashenko no se entera de nada, o está demasiado enterado.

Es bastante obvio que Zelensky desea provocar a Bielorrusia para que le ataque. Está en una situación desesperada donde, cuanto peor, mejor. Si consigue internacionalizar el conflicto, tiene un chance de involucrar a la Otan, lo que sería su única tabla de salvación, pues su ejército profesional está ya destruido y de nada sirve el dinero y las tropecientas armas si las tiene que usar un ejército de reclutas desmoralizados.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Jul 2022)

*Lukashenko acusa a Ucrania de haber disparado misiles contra Bielorrusia*

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandre Lukashenko, ha asegurado este sábado que su ejército ha interceptado misiles lanzados desde Ucrania. "Nos provocan. Debo decir que hace unos tres días, tal vez más, trataron de bombardear desde Ucrania objetivos militares en Bielorrusia. Gracias a Dios, nuestros sistemas antiaéreos Pantsir interceptaron todos los misiles disparados por las fuerzas ucranianas", ha dicho Lukashenko, citado por la agencia estatal bielorrusa Belta.

"Lo repito, como ya lo he dicho hace más de un año: nosotros no tenemos la intención de combatir en Ucrania", ha afirmado. Desde el inicio de la ofensiva contra Ucrania, el 24 de febrero, Bielorrusia ha servido de base de retaguardia a las fuerzas rusas. En los primeros días, las columnas rusas que trataron de avanzar hacia Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, partieron de Bielorrusia, pero toparon con una inesperada resistencia que las obligó a replegarse. El gobierno de Lukashenko enfrenta duras sanciones internacionales y es sumamente dependiente de Rusia en los planos militar y económico. La semana pasada, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, anunció que su país entregará a Bielorrusia "en los próximos meses" misiles Iskander-M, capaces de cargar ojivas nucleares. (AFP)









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Ucrania reconoce que “es probable” que las fuerzas rusas se hagan con la ciudad clave de Lisichansk


El Ejército ruso asegura haber entrado en la localidad, último bastión de la resistencia ucrania en Lugansk | Ucrania denuncia al menos un muerto en el bombardeo a Mikolaiv del sábado




elpais.com


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sobre todo defendiendo a sus crías y su familia en general



En efecto.


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto, no se ha acabado la faena.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Jul 2022)

Fue herido, creo que por una mina en un pie.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Este vídeo me ha parecido bastante objetivo al respecto:
> 
> &t=90s



Gracias, pero ya lo habían puesto en este mismo hilo. Pero es normal, tantas páginas... es imposible verlo todo.


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Este vídeo me ha parecido bastante objetivo al respecto:
> 
> &t=90s



Resulta que sale la puta Albión rebuznando que va a prohibir la compra de oro ruso y enseguida apasrece un meteorito de oro, perdón, un subsuelo aurificado en el quinto coño, Virgen de la teta al hombro....Esta chusma está más que acojonados, entre el susto y la muerte. Pero les puede más su puto soberbia que otra cosa. Mal rayo los parta a todos. Rul Brutania en olas de mierda ,,,


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Supongo que si. Seran conscientes de que solos no hubieran podido evitar perderlo todo, y ellos estan ligados a Rusia. Lucharan hasta que Rusia decida que es suficiente. Quizas con más tranquilidad eso si.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> _contenido potencialmente delicado_
> 
> cada vez más asqueroso el pajaro, vaya desperdicio de pasta del Elon



Creo que están pensando en cambiar el avatar por este más apropiado...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus .
> Un ataque de ingeniería social a la población occidental para esquilmarle los ahorros y expropiar las herencias, además de otras acciones liberticidas y genocidas, como el encarcelamiento en las propias casas, la gente ha aceptado " con agrado " por el estado de sumisión en el que se encuentran parecido al de una posguerra.
> 
> *¿ qué pretenden las guerras ?* ¿ por qué destruyen todo y matan indiscriminadamente a la población inocente ? ¡ 70 millones de asesinatos en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos y la guerra sirvió para convertirlos en la primera potencia mundial y salir de su recesión ) EL ATAQUE A EUROPA FUE UN GRAN NEGOCIO PARA LA ANGLOESFERA .
> ...



pocos zanx para tan precisa aportación.


----------



## McNulty (3 Jul 2022)

Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.

Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.

Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Hay que recordar que el rublo está respaldado por el oro -además de por otras materias primas-, y. por tanto el ataque contra el precio del oro especulando con los tulipanes de una supuesta mega veta de oro que por la ley de la oferta y la demanda bajaría su valor, está más que clara.

Piratas,


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mundo actual es como es gracias a "occidente". Es cierto que está muy lejos de ser algo perfecto y "utópico", que existe corrupción, tráfico de influencias, lobbies, "casta" y "aristocracia", etc. Que se cometen abusos y demás atropellos, pero nada que ver con sociedades totalitarias. Aquí al menos se permite la disidencia, no se la encarcela, se les recluye en centros de educación o se le administra polonio. Sin occidente China seguiría hubiera seguido siendo una sociedad medieval en, por lo menos, los próximos 8.000 años, al igual que los musulmanes, en América seguirían sacando corazones en las pirámides y en África matándose unos a otros viviendo en casas de caca.



Las "libertades" de Occidente son a costa de las libertades del resto del planeta. Desde el punto de vista occidental todo son ventajas y maravillas, pero desde un punto de vista global Occidente posiblemente haya retrasado un par de siglos el avance de la humanidad al malgastar toda la riqueza y recursos obtenidos de forma alocada De esto ya hablaban Poe, Verne y Tolstoy, nada nuevo.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mundo actual es como es gracias a "occidente". Es cierto que está muy lejos de ser algo perfecto y "utópico", que existe corrupción, tráfico de influencias, lobbies, "casta" y "aristocracia", etc. Que se cometen abusos y demás atropellos, pero nada que ver con sociedades totalitarias. Aquí al menos se permite la disidencia, no se la encarcela, se les recluye en centros de educación o se le administra polonio. Sin occidente China seguiría hubiera seguido siendo una sociedad medieval en, por lo menos, los próximos 8.000 años, al igual que los musulmanes, en América seguirían sacando corazones en las pirámides y en África matándose unos a otros viviendo en casas de caca.



Lo bueno que tiene el mundo actual, es gracias a Cristo y a sus apóstoles, no a esa entelequia llamada 'Occidente'. Ese mismo, cometía atrocidades como cualquier otro hasta que fueron cambiados. Y precisamente por esto que ahora detestan, llegaron tan lejos. Y también, precisamente por denostarlo, han de caer.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jul 2022)

Dejando aparte Lisichansk, esta masacrado el norte y se acercan sigilosamente a Odessa por el sur siguiendo la costa, a ver si hay una sorpresa la próxima semana.


----------



## UsufructO (3 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esos usan el sistema que comente para desactivar granadas y minas, freírlas a tiros.
> 
> Russian soldiers destroying anti-personnel mines in lysychansk



Joder las que me tenido que cargar así, putas EXPAL AM5...


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las "libertades" de Occidente son a costa de las libertades del resto del planeta. Desde el punto de vista occidental todo son ventajas y maravillas, pero desde un punto de vista global Occidente posiblemente haya retrasado un par de siglos el avance de la humanidad al malgastar toda la riqueza y recursos obtenidos de forma alocada De esto ya hablaban Poe, Verne y Tolstoy, nada nuevo.



Eso no es cierto, en lo único que podría afectar mi libertad es a que alguien del otro lado del globo, decidiera buscar la suya propia, por lo tanto, es bueno.
No sé, pasa lo mismo cuando intentáis decir lo mismo con la economía. El comercio es la base de cualquier desarrollo, no hay mucho más.
En todo caso, deberíais demostrar que eso es así, más que nada, porque en occidente no vamos a renunciar tan fácil a la libertad, por mucho que las podamos pasar putas. Ya sabemos el camino a la prosperidad


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



La monstruosa crisis que se cierne sobre Europa puede hacer que el panorama cambie. Por los comentarios de los periódicos, en este tema otánico, como en tantos otros (Covid), yo percibo una enorme brecha entre la opinión publicada y la opinión pública. Yo diría que al menos un 30% de la población no compra el discurso globalista/otanista. Un 30% no tiene ninguna opinión y sólo ve futbol o salvame. Hay un 40% que quizá está posicionado con "la versión oficial". Una crisis dramática y puede que un 20% de esa gente se pase al bando "negacionista".

Sorprendentemente, en EEUU, la posición "prorusa" llega al 50% de la población. Prácticamente todos los votantes republicanos.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.*
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



No creo que de tiempo a todo eso. Los yankis se van a tomar por culo bastante antes.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Es otro código de valores. Por ejemplo, la amistad, la lealtad y el honor estaban mucho más valorados que para nosotros.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> *Bielorrusia denuncia un ataque con misiles lanzados desde Ucrania*
> *Alexander Lukashenko: “Nos están provocando. Intentaron atacar instalaciones militares de Bielorrusia desde el territorio de Ucrania”.*
> 
> El presidente de Bielorrusia, *Alexander Lukashenko*, ha asegurado que las *defensas antiaéreas de su país interceptaron varios misiles lanzados desde Ucrania contra su territorio.*
> ...



Pareciera que quieren desviar los recursos bielorusos al sur, lo que indicaría que es posible que los otanianos quisieran hacer alguna gilipollez en los países bálticos. Likas quizá debería reforzar inmediatamente las fronteras del oeste y dejar a los rusos y chechenos hacer sus cosas con tranquilidad.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> *La monstruosa crisis que se cierne sobre Europa* puede hacer que el panorama cambie. Por los comentarios de los periódicos, en este tema otánico, como en tantos otros (Covid), yo percibo una enorme brecha entre la opinión publicada y la opinión pública. Yo diría que al menos un 30% de la población no compra el discurso globalista/otanista. Un 30% no tiene ninguna opinión y sólo ve futbol o salvame. Hay un 40% que quizá está posicionado con "la versión oficial". Una crisis dramática y puede que un 20% de esa gente se pase al bando "negacionista".
> 
> Sorprendentemente, en EEUU, la posición "prorusa" llega al 50% de la población. Prácticamente todos los votantes republicanos.



No solo sobre Europa. Lo de los yankis es una una huida hacia delante sobre dos premisas: uno, más de lo mismo (double down, que dicen ellos, redoblar la apuesta), y dos, de perdidos al río. Llevan a remojo desde 1973 más o menos y ahora se está llegando al desenlace. Han forzao tanto las reglas del sistema que lo han descojonao. Esto es lisa y llanamente un sálvese quien pueda. Nunca han tenido un plan, solo patada a seguir y a ver que pasa. Igual que usan a los ukros de carne de cañón, usan a la UE como un kleenex para ganar tiempo. Por supuesto que se sacan los ojos entre ellos, repúblicanos y demócratas a la greña, el lobby de los financieros contra el de los fabricantes, etc...etc... las plazas en los botes del Titanic son reducidas. Tampoco hay un plan para subir a los botes, simplemente pateas a los rivales y te subes. No veo ningún despliegue de inteligencia, estrategia o arte de engaño. A hostia limpia. Uno menos, una plaza más. Fuera bozales, que no está el horno para bollos.

Por otra parte, en el resto del mundo tampoco hay planes, solo apartarse de estos hijoputas todo lo posible, rezar para que no salpique demasiada mierda y el día después ya se verá.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> _turcos_ e islámicos a no más poder no lo veo.



No lo verás tú que no vives allí.
Las mujeres han pasado de llevar las minifaldas más cortas que las azeríes, que son las putas turcas premium, a llevar burka.
En 15 años.


----------



## willbeend (3 Jul 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Ivan filiponenko
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109393
> representante milicia Lugansk
> 
> alguien dijo que el de la mochila roja perdió un pie, no sé si será real



Yo tampoco se si sera real, pero las nuevas cuentas comedoritos cojeais siempre del mismo pie...


----------



## McNulty (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La monstruosa crisis que se cierne sobre Europa puede hacer que el panorama cambie. Por los comentarios de los periódicos, en este tema otánico, como en tantos otros (Covid), yo percibo una enorme brecha entre la opinión publicada y la opinión pública. Yo diría que al menos un 30% de la población no compra el discurso globalista/otanista. Un 30% no tiene ninguna opinión y sólo ve futbol o salvame. Hay un 40% que quizá está posicionado con "la versión oficial". Una crisis dramática y puede que un 20% de esa gente se pase al bando "negacionista".
> 
> Sorprendentemente, en EEUU, la posición "prorusa" llega al 50% de la población. Prácticamente todos los votantes republicanos.



Yo no veo que vaya a cambiar mucho la cosa aquí. Date cuenta que somos una población muy envejecida, y que quiere la persona de 60 años para arriba? Seguridad y un entorno predecible, es decir, obedecer lo que le digan y no meterse en líos. Se podrán las dosis que les digan. Pero en general yo creo que la borregada actual es profundamente pacifista, por tanto está contra Rusia y Putin, que es "el que ha empezado todo esto de la guerra".

Usa es otra película. Hay dos USA, la que vive en las grandes ciudades de las dos costas y la de interior. La primera es progre a más no poder y lo que diga la CNN va a misa. La de interior es más paleta pero a la vez es más crítica con la realidad, suena paradójico pero no lo es.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Si puedes, léete las 'Meditaciones de Marco Aurelio'. Me llamó la atención su comentario sobre la inclinación de su padre por los púberes, la cual parecía decrecer en éste y por ello se alegraba. Pedófilos llegaron a ser bastante los romanos, pero hay que señalar, que fueron 'costumbres' decadentes adoptadas del exterior.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



Pues yo creo que de este pulso la von der leyen, burrell y el resto de traidores pueden salir muy perjudicados, como a Alemania y sus minion la sigan jodiendo no descarto un giro de timón, Putin estaría encantado de que Europa dé la espalda a los gusanos y vayan a pedir recuperar relaciones, con un recargo, evidentemente.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, en lo único que podría afectar mi libertad es a que alguien del otro lado del globo, decidiera buscar la suya propia, por lo tanto, es bueno.
> No sé, pasa lo mismo cuando intentáis decir lo mismo con la economía. El comercio es la base de cualquier desarrollo, no hay mucho más.
> En todo caso, deberíais demostrar que eso es así, más que nada, porque en occidente no vamos a renunciar tan fácil a la libertad, por mucho que las podamos pasar putas. Ya sabemos el camino a la prosperidad



Demuéstrelo.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

No

Se trata de amagar en todos lados para que se debanen los sesos sobre de donde les va a llegar el ataque

Pero ni de coña van a dividir sus fuerzas y tratar de abarcar demasiado, eso si que no, cualquier militar profesional ruso se sabe la IIGM de memoria y lo que les paso a los alemanes en el verano del 42 cuando pretendieron tomar el Caucaso y Stalingrado a la vez

Despacito, buena letra y siguiendo la ortodoxia militar ...


----------



## NPI (3 Jul 2022)

Arraki dijo:


>



Las *HIENAS *de *Europa*.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no veo que vaya a cambiar mucho la cosa aquí. Date cuenta que somos una población muy envejecida, y que quiere la persona de 60 años para arriba? Seguridad y un entorno predecible, es decir, obedecer lo que le digan y no meterse en líos. Se podrán las dosis que les digan. Pero en general yo creo que la borregada actual es profundamente pacifista, por tanto está contra Rusia y Putin, que es "el que ha empezado todo esto de la guerra".
> 
> Usa es otra película. Hay dos USA, la que vive en las grandes ciudades de las dos costas y la de interior. La primera es progre a más no poder y lo que diga la CNN va a misa. La de interior es más paleta pero a la vez es más crítica con la realidad, suena paradójico pero no lo es.



Ojalá me equivoque, pero dudo que alguien cobre una pensión dentro de 10 años en occidente. Esto se va a la puta mierda. Algo así como la caida del Imperio Romano en el siglo V.


----------



## Satori (3 Jul 2022)

Yo también soy demócrata, y quisiera saber en qué momento se planteó, se discutió y se votó inmigración masiva aquí en España.

Es una pregunta retórica, claro, pero lo que quiero decir es que no me siento vinculado de ninguna manera a esa decisión que otros tomaron por nosotros sin consulta alguna, y que deberíamos hacer lo que hizo Argelia cuando se independizó: poner fuera de nuestras fronteras a millones de personas, que en algunos casos llevaban ya varias generaciones allí.


----------



## McNulty (3 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues yo creo que de este pulso la von der leyen, burrell y el resto de traidores pueden salir muy perjudicados, como a Alemania y sus minion la sigan jodiendo no descarto un giro de timón, Putin estaría encantado de que Europa dé la espalda a los gusanos y vayan a pedir recuperar relaciones, con un recargo, evidentemente.



Los únicos que pueden girar el timón europeo hacia el este son Francia y Alemania. Y ya estamos viendo lo que hacen, en cuanto se ha puesto la cosa chunga van directos a abrazarse al tío Sam.


----------



## Pirro (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



Planteas un escenario posible, pero yo no apostaría por eso.

EEUU estuvo a un pelo de la crisis constitucional y de la ruptura política las elecciones pasadas y las heridas no están cerradas.

En EEUU lo tienen jodido -más incluso que nosotros- si el combustible empieza a escasear de verdad, pues es un país donde las distancias son enormes y el transporte público testimonial.

EEUU tiene un conflicto racial soterrado.

EEUU tiene a un pueblo armado. Eso puede ser fortaleza como puede ser debilidad según las circunstancias.

EEUU tiene un frente abierto en el Pacífico y carecen del músculo financiero y militar para enfrentarse a Rusia y a China simultáneamente.

Para mí que la geoestrategia es empantanar a Europa, quitársela como posible competidor, darle de comer a su complejo militar industrial, darle de comer a sus empresas gasísticas, derroer el Euro como posible moneda de reserva mundial y ganar tiempo mientras se preparan para el final boss, China.

Más pronto o más tarde -un par de décadas a lo sumo- cambiarán liderazgos y se impondrá la puta lógica de mercado, que no es otra cosa que comprar donde es más barato. Y ese sitio es Rusia.

Y sí, nuestros hijos hablarán inglés, pero para entenderse con los chinos, quedando el inglés como una especie de latín medieval.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues yo creo que de este pulso la von der leyen, burrell y el resto de traidores pueden salir muy perjudicados, como a Alemania y sus minion la sigan jodiendo no descarto un giro de timón, Putin estaría encantado de que Europa dé la espalda a los gusanos y vayan a pedir recuperar relaciones, con un recargo, evidentemente.



Europa no va a dar la espalda a los yankis hasta el final. Los negocios de las élites europeas están tan ligados a los de las élites yankis que son son indistinguibles.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Como ya es muy de noche...y en las doritocuevas huele a hormonas...aquí os dejo a María Zaharova, en su reciente viaje a Irán.
Para que la disfrutéis


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No solo sobre Europa. Lo de los yankis es una una huida hacia delante sobre dos premisas: uno, más de lo mismo (double down, que dicen ellos, redoblar la apuesta), y dos, de perdidos al río. Llevan a remojo desde 1973 más o menos y ahora se está llegando al desenlace. Han forzao tanto las reglas del sistema que lo han descojonao. Esto es lisa y llanamente un sálvese quien pueda. Nunca han tenido un plan, solo patada a seguir y a ver que pasa. Igual que usan a los ukros de carne de cañón, usan a la UE como un kleenex para ganar tiempo. Por supuesto que se sacan los ojos entre ellos, repúblicanos y demócratas a la greña, el lobby de los financieros contra el de los fabricantes, etc...etc... las plazas en los botes del Titanic son reducidas. Tampoco hay un plan para subir a los botes, simplemente pateas a los rivales y te subes. No veo ningún despliegue de inteligencia, estrategia o arte de engaño. A hostia limpia. Uno menos, una plaza más. Fuera bozales, que no está el horno para bollos.
> 
> Por otra parte, en el resto del mundo tampoco hay planes, solo apartarse de estos hijoputas todo lo posible, rezar para que no salpique demasiada mierda y el día después ya se verá.




Biden tiene un plan, sólo que no se acuerda cuál era.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no veo que vaya a cambiar mucho la cosa aquí. Date cuenta que somos una población muy envejecida, y que quiere la persona de 60 años para arriba? Seguridad y un entorno predecible, es decir, obedecer lo que le digan y no meterse en líos. Se podrán las dosis que les digan. Pero en general yo creo que la borregada actual es profundamente pacifista, por tanto está contra Rusia y Putin, que es "el que ha empezado todo esto de la guerra".
> 
> Usa es otra película. Hay dos USA, la que vive en las grandes ciudades de las dos costas y la de interior. La primera es progre a más no poder y lo que diga la CNN va a misa. La de interior es más paleta pero a la vez es más crítica con la realidad, suena paradójico pero no lo es.




Si le tocas las pensiones a las langostas, gritarán como el Emérito: "Putin tiene razón. Viva Putin".


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Planteas un escenario posible, pero yo no apostaría por eso.
> 
> EEUU estuvo a un pelo de la crisis constitucional y de la ruptura política las elecciones pasadas y las heridas no están cerradas.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente aquí en Moscú, todos los colegios tienen la opción de clases de chino (de mandarín, vaya), a los niños, como tercer idioma (tras el inglés y el español).
El mandarín es el futuro, aquí se sabe hace años.
Mis larvas no tendrán un futuro fácil, pero al menos aprenderán chino seguro.


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si le tocas las pensiones a las langostas, gritarán como el Emérito: "Putin tiene razón. Viva Putin".



Es que cuando la hostia llegue, lo que pase es imprevisible. A ver si hay suerte y en España aprovechamos para quitarnos de encima esa casta parasitaria y rentista que lleva siglos exprimiendo el pais.

Pero me temo que no, aquí somos más de "vivan las caenas" y con que nos dejen apalear gitanos y moros y atar algún negro a las farolas nos conformaremos ....   ah .... y apalear a la parienta gratis ....   Por su parte, los cayetanos pasarán de comer polla yanki a dos manos a comer polla china ...


----------



## amcxxl (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una union entre Iran e Irak, llevando la capital a Bagdad seria un guiño para los sunitas y un disgusto para los anglosionistas.



Bagdad es una ciudad árabe y no será capital de Irán en ningún caso....


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Resulta que sale la puta Albión rebuznando que va a prohibir la compra de oro ruso y enseguida apasrece un meteorito de oro, perdón, un subsuelo aurificado en el quinto coño, Virgen de la teta al hombro....Esta chusma está más que acojonados, entre el susto y la muerte. Pero les puede más su puto soberbia que otra cosa. Mal rayo los parta a todos. Rul Brutania en olas de mierda ,,,



La curiosa cuestión, es que son Rusia y China quienes están operando allí. Ahora la 'pregunta del millón' es ¿será que realmente es tan grande y no querían darle pábulo para no afectar el precio del oro y los anglos les acaban de 'clavar la puíta? en fin, mientras sean ellos quienes mantengan el control, el flujo de oro seguirá a unos niveles aceptables. Pero me da que Uganda va a entrar en guerra. Si realmente tienen todo eso, no solo por la avidez del preferido metal la liarán los anglos, sino por la conveniencia a sus intereses en rebajar el precio, cosa que llevan años haciendo artificialmente.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

¿No es Bakhmut un centro de carreteras más importante? 

Si yo fuera el general, tomaría primero Bakhmut para crear una nueva bolsa.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esos usan el sistema que comente para desactivar granadas y minas, freírlas a tiros.
> 
> Russian soldiers destroying anti-personnel mines in lysychansk



Plantar minas antipersona en tu propio país es de tarados.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Yo tampoco se si sera real, pero las nuevas cuentas comedoritos cojeais siempre del mismo pie...



yo solo comenté lo que leí aquí en el forazo, por eso digo que no sé si será real 
no busques la quinta pata al gato
y soy más de patatas fritas que doritos


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los únicos que pueden girar el timón europeo hacia el este son Francia y Alemania. Y ya estamos viendo lo que hacen, en cuanto se ha puesto la cosa chunga van directos a abrazarse al tío Sam.



Macrón, para empezar, ha perdido el parlamento. Veremos que pasa con el sargento Scholz en las próximas elecciones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)

jojojojo


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder , cada vez les cuesta menos tomar las ciudades grandes. Supongo que habra resistencia en algun sitio pero se ven civiles en la celebración.



Por mucha propaganda otánica que haya, las pérdidas de soldados ucranianos es muy alta, y el constante avance de la apisonadora rusa ya tiene que afectarles mucho la moral.

Son muchos los que dicen que en cuanto caiga todo el donbass la cosa se acelera porque han caído las mejores tropas y las mejores defensas.

Mucho misilnde la otan, pero sin infantería es imposible defender una ciudad.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Sí, lo están. Las puedes leer líbremente en Internet sin pagar un leuro.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Europa no va a dar la espalda a los yankis hasta el final. Los negocios de las élites europeas están tan ligados a los de las élites yankis que son son indistinguibles.



Son los mismos fondos de inversión.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si le tocas las pensiones a las langostas, gritarán como el Emérito: "Putin tiene razón. Viva Putin".



'Langosta' es un término en neolengua creado por el gobierno sociata en su afán por desposeer a los pensionistas de aquello por lo que estuvieron cotizando toda su vida. No les hagas el favor de seguirles el juego. Lo que hay que criticar es su derroche en chorradas sexistas de todo tipo, por ahí es por donde hay que recortar. Y es que muchísimos españoles subsisten ahora por que sus ancianos padres tienen una pensión y les ayudan. No podemos olvidar esto, pese a que es un 'además', dado que aquellos que cotizaron esperando que recibirían lo prometido, lo justo es que lo reciban. Sino, que se corten las aportaciones y a partir de ahí hablamos. Que no se puede estar toda una vida sableando al personal, para luego llamarle 'langosta' y no abonarle lo prometido.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


>



Qué subidón le debe dar a los soldados entrar en una ciudad conquistada y que te reciban como un libertador.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

No contradice lo que digo, la solución a los problemas que tenemos en occidente no están ni en el comunismo chino ni en la autarquía rusa (porque eso es lo que es, por desgracia)

Estaría encantado de ver que lo que proponéis fuera otra cosa más que un desastre para Europa o su destrucción, pero no lo veo


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Demuéstrelo.



Coge un ranking de libertad económica, mira qué países hay y observa...no hay mucho más, demuestra tú que lo contrario lleva a algo....que no sea Cuba o algo así, claro....


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Por eso. Yo creo que es más importante crear bolsas, que conseguir poblados. El objetivo debería ser ocupar las carreteras y vías de escape, sobre todo del material pesado.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Planteas un escenario posible, pero yo no apostaría por eso.
> 
> EEUU estuvo a un pelo de la crisis constitucional y de la ruptura política las elecciones pasadas y las heridas no están cerradas.
> 
> ...



Lo de USA es un divide y vencerás de libro

A las élites se les estaba sublevando la plebe




Así que decidieron enfrentar a hombres contra mujeres, negros contra blancos, homos contra hetereos etc

De ahí todo el tema del movimienti "woke"

No has visto como está impulsado desde todos lados por las élites : empresas, hollywood, TV, prensa, etc

Al más puro estilo :




El único problema es que les va a ir de las manos y va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora

Respecto al inglés cierto acabará como una especie de lengua franca internacional entre otras cosas pq tiene una gramática muy sencilla de aprender sin declinar verbos, mismo artículo oara todos los géneros etc (es más los alemanes que si declinan y demás se descojonan de los ingleses pq dicen que hablan "como los indios")


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'Langosta' es un término en neolengua creado por el gobierno sociata en su afán por desposeer a los pensionistas de aquello por lo que estuvieron cotizando toda su vida. No les hagas el favor de seguirles el juego. Lo que hay que criticar es su derroche en chorradas sexistas de todo tipo, por ahí es por donde hay que recortar. Y es que muchísimos españoles subsisten ahora por que sus ancianos padres tienen una pensión y les ayudan. No podemos olvidar esto, pese a que es un 'además', dado que aquellos que cotizaron esperando que recibirían lo prometido, lo justo es que lo reciban. Sino, que se corten las aportaciones y a partir de ahí hablamos. Que no se puede estar toda una vida sableando al personal, para luego llamarle 'langosta' y no abonarle lo prometido.




Te doy la razón, pero lo que cobran es mucho más que lo que cotizaron. Son los primeros afortunados del esquema de Ponzi. Las verdaderas víctimas están por llegar, y somos los boomers y los que sigan.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Qué subidón le debe dar a los soldados entrar en una ciudad conquistada y que te reciban como un libertador.



Aunque luego te peguen un tiro y te dejen tirado en una cuneta. Muchos ucranianos han olvidado su historia.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Aunque luego te peguen un tiro y te dejen tirado en una cuneta. Muchos ucranianos han olvidado su historia.



Cuando a Hitler le contaron esto que pasaba en Ucrania comentó : "Los alemanes no deben ser amados sino temidos"

En cambio estaba encantado que en Dinamarca (la hermanita aria) los recibieran bien

Para los nazis los ucranianos (eslavos) eran subhumanos por eso un nazi ucraniano es como un negro del ku-klux-klan


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las "libertades" de Occidente son a costa de las libertades del resto del planeta. Desde el punto de vista occidental todo son ventajas y maravillas, pero desde un punto de vista global Occidente posiblemente haya retrasado un par de siglos el avance de la humanidad al malgastar toda la riqueza y recursos obtenidos de forma alocada De esto ya hablaban Poe, Verne y Tolstoy, nada nuevo.


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Pregunta a Hitlery , a Bidet, y a muchos hijos de perra más que no gastan de esas perversidades fuera de uso en USA, Coco, que igual han descubierto el pan con tomate.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

En cualquier puerto del planeta entienden el jalliglis y el spanglish, la cantidad de emigrantes españoles y latinoamericanos es grande, como la población. Diría que hay bastantes probabilidades de una mezcla entre francés, español y mandarín con términos ingleses intercalados.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Coge un ranking de libertad económica, mira qué países hay y observa...no hay mucho más, demuestra tú que lo contrario lleva a algo....que no sea Cuba o algo así, claro....



Libertad económica no es ni libertad civil ni personal. No maree y demuestre que Occidente no juega a la suma cero con las libertades y recursos del resto del planeta.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si le tocas las pensiones a las langostas, gritarán como el Emérito: "Putin tiene razón. Viva Putin".



Y a consecuencia de ello tendrán el mismo final que el emérito.

Realmente los jubilados no deciden nada, se habla mucho de que son los que sostienen a los gobiernos pero en realidad sólo quitan y ponen a los mayordomos encargados del palacio.

Si los amos del rebaño quieren mañana mismo se deshacen de los jubilados, bien sea enfrentándolos con los cotizantes, emponzoñándolos, eutanasiándolos o de la forma que peor se les ocurra.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Jul 2022)

Creo que aún falta una pequeña ciudad, pero es lo mismo, liberada al 99% hoy y totalmente en 2 días. 

Y sí, seguirán combatiendo, entre otras cosas porque las grandes decisiones sobre la guerra no dependen de ellos a nivel república. 
Mientras Putin/Gerasimov consideren que hay objetivos militares ellos seguirán en el frente. Por voluntad propia y porque no les queda otra.


----------



## Peineto (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La curiosa cuestión, es que son Rusia y China quienes están operando allí. Ahora la 'pregunta del millón' es ¿será que realmente es tan grande y no querían darle pábulo para no afectar el precio del oro y los anglos les acaban de 'clavar la puíta? en fin, mientras sean ellos quienes mantengan el control, el flujo de oro seguirá a unos niveles aceptables. Pero me da que Uganda va a entrar en guerra. Si realmente tienen todo eso, no solo por la avidez del preferido metal la liarán los anglos, sino por la conveniencia a sus intereses en rebajar el precio, cosa que llevan años haciendo artificialmente.



De verdad que no lo veo por ningún lado. Me sigue pareciendo una jugada más del típico despiste anglo para ocultar su gran mentira de la tenencia de oro en cantidades enormes. Ciertamente hay mucho oro en el mundo, el problema es que oficialmente es una cosa y otra diferente DONDE ESTA.Pero eso pertenece a otro hilo.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Cualquier idioma extra será siempre bueno en el mundo del mañana.

El inglés es el idioma dominante desde los 70. Como antes lo fue el francés...y como creo que lo será el español de aquí a 30 años. Primero porque es un idioma sencillo de hablar, tal como se lee se habla (como el ruso, aunque el cirílico lo complica un poco); segundo porque es realmente universal, y el español de chile se entiende igual que el de guinea o el de españa o el de Tejas. Tercero porque los latinos tienen larvas casi como los árabes; Cuarto porque la música latina está llevando en volandas al idioma a todos los rincones del mundo.

Yo prefiero que mis larvas estudien idiomas con raices diferentes, y que sean faciles de clasificar y no crear "falsos amigos" al hablar o escribir. Porque a mi me ha afectado con el francés y el portugués.
Por eso también prefiero que estudien chino, aparte del ruso, español e inglés con el que vengan de fábrica.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)

Joder, ¿con qué le habrán tirado a Belgorod?


----------



## ccartech (3 Jul 2022)

Bajo buena voluntad, algo golpeó a Belgorod.


----------



## ccartech (3 Jul 2022)

3 Iskander golpeó Kharkov, los rusos devolvieron los ataques


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)

Escalando que es gerundio.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## ccartech (3 Jul 2022)

Algo pasó de la noche a la mañana en #Kursk . No estoy seguro de qué, exactamente.


Parece que una casa en las afueras de #Belgorod también fue atacada.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> La cornisa cantábrica fué poco (que lo fué pero mucho menos que otras regiones de España) romanizada pq allí no había nada de especial interés para los romanos
> 
> ...



También está el asunto del transporte, Vigo y Orense dan muy buen aceite y uva, especialmente Orense, pero la orografía es complicada y en invierno mucho más.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jul 2022)

Hay que seguir con la desnazificación


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

El que quiera conocer el "mortero silencioso" 2B25 GULL, lo tiene aquí:



===

Envío a domicilio. Pedido mínimo 6 piezas y 60 granadas. Precio a convenir. Pago obligatorio en rublos (se vale oro).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La cornisa cantabrica y los pirineos, tambien fueron profundamente romanizados, la teoria de la debil romanizacion se apoya unicamente en la menor cantidad hallada de inscripciones en latin, comparando con las encontradas en otras regiones peninsulares, las incripciones esculpidas en piedra eran muy caras y esas zonas eran regiones pobres, deprimidas, valles autosuficientes y poco poblados, pero seguro que hubo muchas otras inscripciones en madera que no se han conservado.
> 
> PD- El euskera que es lo que queda de la lengua de los pueblos iberos y celtiberos de hace 2.000 años, quedo arrinconada en unos pocos valles pirenaicos navarros y franceses, solo usada por pastores, seguramente llego casi a un punto de no retorno, cuando poco mas de 100 grupos familiares la seguian hablando.



Un poco de más 100 familias…y para desesperación de algunos se conservó más en la zona de lo que es ahora Francia, la baja Navarra, que es donde se pública el primer libro en Vasconum…el Euskera más original está en la baja Navarra…


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1109517
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece pequeño para 82mm, a menos que la presentadora tenga las manos más grandes que las mías.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Parece que la noche ha sido movidita. Parecen los clásicos ataques a ciegas de frustración tras la definitiva debacle de los ucros en el Donbass.
El fin se acerca pese a los V1 y V2 que aun les quede con la ayuda de occidente. 
Pero esto no hace más que volver indispensable la continuación de la ofensiva hasta la total anihilación de los ucronazis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

El puto oro es un metal amarillo de la misma manera que el aluminio es de color gris . 
Todo lo demás es pura fantasía y riqueza imaginaria. 
Lo que únicamente sirve para acumular con el fin de especular y no se sostiene en nada tiene el riesgo de derrumbarse. 

Lo mismo son las criptomonedas que un cuadro de Picasso. Una presunción de que habrá un subnormal en el futuro que pagará más de lo que pagaste tú por lo que no vale nada. 

con todo lo que se ha descubierto ( si se pone en circulación ) ... 1.000 euros en oro pasa a valer 6 euros. 









Uganda dice que tiene 31 millones de toneladas de reservas de oro


La agencia internacional Reuters reveló que Uganda dijo este miércoles que sondeos de exploración recientes evidenciaron que tiene depósitos de mineral de oro de alrededor de 31 millones de toneladas y que quiere atraer a grandes inversores para desarrollar el sector hasta ahora dominado por...




www.vanguardia.com













Oro en Uganda: El país anuncia que descubrió 31 millones de toneladas


Los depósitos de oro fueron descubiertos en Karamoja, una zona árida en expansión en el noreste de Uganda




www.sdpnoticias.com


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El puto oro es un metal amarillo de la misma manera que el aluminio es de color gris .
> Todo lo demás es pura fantasía y riqueza imaginaria.
> Lo que únicamente sirve para acumular con el fin de especular y no se sostiene en nada tiene el riesgo de derrumbarse.
> 
> ...



Tiene un uso real y no sólo en joyería. También es uno de los mejores conductores. Se utiliza mucho en la fabricación de procesadores y circuitos integrados.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Putin resiste los golpes


Las sanciones occidentales no afectan todavía al nivel de vida de los rusos




www.lavanguardia.com





*Las contramedidas del Kremlin han sujetado la inflación y el paro y han fortalecido al rublo*

Pero las medidas ordenadas por Putin y ejecutadas por la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia, Elvira Nabiúlina, han frenado el impacto. El rublo, que se desplomó en marzo, comenzó a recuperarse y a finales de junio, con el precio del petróleo al alza, estaba en máximos desde hace siete años. En marzo, por un euro se llegó a obtener 129 rublos. Hoy se cambia a 56.


Algo parecido ha sucedido con los precios. La inflación se ha controlado en junio, y el regulador bancario prevé que este año termine entre el 14% y el 17%, y no el 23%, como se pronosticaba antes.

Necesitamos ministros rusos.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

El 30% de los españoles ha cancelado sus vacaciones a causa de la inflación


El 40% de los españoles asegura que se ha visto obligado a posponer sus planes de vacaciones de verano debido al encarecimiento de los precios. Una situación que ha llevado al 57% de ellos a acortar la duración de sus vacaciones e incluso al 30% a optar directamente por cancelarlas a causa de la...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tiene un uso real y no sólo en joyería. También es uno de los mejores conductores. Se utiliza mucho en la fabricación de procesadores y circuitos integrados.



si claro ! y ese es el uso que le darán los chinos : 

convertir el metal con unas propiedades fascinantes en algo útil y no enterrarlo en cámaras acorazadas para especular o en el cuello de negros raperos.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Otros dos británicos, acusados de mercenarios por los rusos en Ucrania


Familiares y autoridades temen que sean condenados a muerte al igual que los extranjeros capturados previamente, entre ellos dos británicos



www.abc.es





*Dylan Healy y Andrew Hill* son dos británicos que decidieron viajar a Ucrania después de que Rusia invadiera el país el pasado 24 de febrero: el primero, un chef, como voluntario en labores humanitarias; y el segundo, para luchar en el frente. Ambos, según reportó la prensa local citando a su vez como fuente a los medios estatales rusos, han sido detenidos por las fuerzas rusas, acusados de mercenarios. De hecho, Rusia publicó en internet un vídeo de Hill vestido con uniforme militar en el que decía que se había rendido. Según un informe de la agencia de noticias rusa Tass, citado por la BBC, un funcionario anónimo de la autodenominada República Popular de Donetsk afirmó que Healy y Hill serán juzgados por «actividades mercenarias», y además apuntó que *ninguno de los detenidos están colaborando con las autoridades de la región.*


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Jul 2022)

Os olvidáis de Asia y el budismo. Como siempre, occidente mirándose el ombligo e ignorando otros modos de entender el mundo

Si leéis a maestros budistas actuales como Thich *Nhat* Hanh recientemente fallecido, cambiaría vuestra visión del mundo.
Este hombre, vietnamita, padeció los bombardeos y abusos norteamericanos en su propia piel y la de sus amigos y su forma de reaccionar ante ello es más que estremecedor. Es lo más fuerte que he leído en mi vida.

No comprendemos la mentalidad de oriente y así somos tan bestias, insensibles y cabrones con los demás
Mucho tenemos que aprender y qué poca humildad tenemos para colocarnos en la posición de aprender


----------



## raptors (3 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> 3 Iskander golpeó Kharkov, los rusos devolvieron los ataques




*Parece que ha estado* movidita la noche...



Se dice que la mayoría de los misiles fueron interceptados... Ojala este sea un buen motivo para ir por Kharkov de una buena vez...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Va tomando color la llegada de armamento pesado al ejército patriota.
> 
> Poco a poco.



Saludos al tragalefas anglosionistas de la OTAN.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tiene un uso real y no sólo en joyería. También es uno de los mejores conductores. Se utiliza mucho en la fabricación de procesadores y circuitos integrados.



Y en nanomedicina, para curar por ejemplo el cancer.








Nanorobots de oro para luchar contra el cáncer


La empresa anglovasca Midatech Biogune está a la vanguardia en los avances de la nanomedicina




elpais.com


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues yo creo que de este pulso la von der leyen, burrell y el resto de traidores pueden salir muy perjudicados, como a Alemania y sus minion la sigan jodiendo no descarto un giro de timón, Putin estaría encantado de que Europa dé la espalda a los gusanos y vayan a pedir recuperar relaciones, con un recargo, evidentemente.




Putin ha adquirido nuevos compromisos con sus socios actuales BRICS y los va a cumplir. De darse el caso que propones, Europa tendrá que conformarse con lo que sobre y habrá peleas entre países a la hora de repartirlo.

Por ejemplo, ¿cuánto tiempo va a soportar el español medio con la situación actual del precio de la electricidad en la que salen beneficiados Francia y Marruecos, mientras nosotros la pagamos mucho más cara para que ellos la paguen más barata?

¿Y vamos a seguir almacenando en los almacenes españoles el gas de media Europa sin recibir compensaciones justas por ello?
Cuando hay hambre, la gente se cansa de hacer el Quijote. Tenemos tal complejo que siempre estamos a los pies esperando que nos acaricien el lomo. Pero la gente tiene un límite surgido de la necesidad y ese límite está cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si le tocas las pensiones a las langostas, gritarán como el Emérito: "Putin tiene razón. Viva Putin".



Y son muchos votos en una población envejecida
Lo dicho vale para toda Europa


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Lo de USA es un divide y vencerás de libro
> 
> A las élites se les estaba sublevando la plebe
> 
> ...



Así es. Esa es la forma de gobernar de aquellos que lo hacen para si mismos en lugar de por su pueblo, su nación. El Gobierno que es legítimo, lo último que desea es ver división entre ellos. Pero estos, los perversos, en cuanto ven una nación que es como debe ser, dicen airados: *¡fascistas!*

Ya lo dijo el Cristo: "Todo reino dividido contra sí mismo, es asolado, y toda ciudad o casa dividida contra sí misma, no permanecerá".

Buenos días a todos vosotros, y fuerza para aquellos que luchan por lo que es justo.


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parece pequeño para 82mm, a menos que la presentadora tenga las manos más grandes que las mías.



Quizás el modelo presentado no sea el de 82 mm, sino uno menor (tiene más pinta de 60 mm). Pero la nota dice que los rusos lo tienen en 82 mm y con el modelo "silencioso".

Cuidado!, el modelo que indican en la nota (2B25) *es el mismo del vídeo*. O es de 82 mm (y no lo parece), o es menor y en la nota confunden el modelo. A saber.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Y son muchos votos en una población envejecida
> Lo dicho vale para toda Europa



Todo occidente y hasta Japón. A USA le salvan los inmi latinos que llegan en masa. Pero al precio de un explosión social inminente porque no integra a quienes llegan para trabajar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Se dice que la mayoría de los misiles fueron interceptados...



Según se comenta fueron interceptados por los edificios que pretendían destruir, hay que ver estos rusos, se las saben todas.



raptors dijo:


> Ojala este sea un buen motivo para ir por Kharkov de una buena vez...



Y abandonar los demás frentes que tiene abiertos? pos fale


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

Vosotros que sabeís de esto, Por qué no hacen los rusos los tanques ignífugos? Se ahorrarían muchos problemas


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

raptors dijo:


> Se dice que la mayoría de los misiles fueron interceptados... *Ojala este sea un buen motivo para ir por Kharkov de una buena vez...*




No necesariamente. Un misil más o menos NO cambia el eje de la guerra y sin duda las provocaciones ucranianas, no son tanto para "ganar" (que bajen dos casas en Belgorod no les hace ganar la guerra), sino para incitar a los rusos a quitar presión en el Donbass (donde la cosa la tienen maluca) y desvíen esfuerzos a Kharkov.

Obviamente los militares rusos habrán hecho sus evaluaciones del caso y estarán dispuestos a aceptar un mínimo daño en Belgorod a cambio de NO quitar presión en el Donbass.

Eso, a menos que anden sobrados de fuerzas, se decidan a utilizar reservas para una campaña en Kharkov, o saquen tropas de otros destinos estratégicos para llevarlas a Ucrania.

Esto se parece más -como dijo un compañero más arriba:



John Nash dijo:


> El fin se acerca *pese a los V1 y V2 que aun les quede *con la ayuda de occidente.



Las V2 que pudiera arrojar Alemania sobre Londres a fines de 1944, podían ser muy buenas para conservar algo de moral, pero ya no podían cambiar el destino de la guerra. Aquí es lo mismo. Tres petardos más o tres menos a Belgorod, no cambian la situación en Ucrania (aunque sirven para el Instagram y para mantener el espíritu de combate).


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Según se comenta fueron interceptados por los edificios que pretendían destruir, hay que ver estos rusos, se las saben todas.




¿Te has enterado que ya tomaron Lysychanks, verdad ?  

Me encantan tus post y los de @Disturbed porque cada vez parecen más descolgados de lo que está pasando en el terreno.


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Creo que los numeros que planteas son una barbaridad
> Sabes lo que cuesta una bala por ej?
> Las de 9mm se venden a 0.4$ cada una. Coste de fabricacion? sobre 2-10 cts. peso - 110g
> 
> ...



Que conste que no es que quiera tener razón. Solo quiero razonar y alcanzar la verdad. Quizá Zhukov u otro pueda dar datos mas precisos.

Hubo otro forero, Remequilox ,que indicó que un proyectil de 155 mm podria costar entre 3000 euros por proyectil y hasta 100000 si es guiado. Mira su post, creo q es bueno.

Tu consejo de dividir por 100 no me cuadra con la logica. Cada misil seguro que cuesta tirando por lo muy bajo 500.000 euros( precio occidente ) y deben de tirar de media una veintena al dia entre los distintos tipos. Eso solo ya hace 300 millones de euros al mes.

Si toda la munición rusa mensual usada costara solo 40 millones al mes( precio occidente ) seria muy sencillo igualarlos en munición. Colocas 80 millones al mes de munición más una partida 300.000 millones en armas, cañones , obuses , morteros, misiles,Antiaéreos, estos 300k serian inversion inicial pues su repercusión mes serian entre 10 meses 30.000 . Otros 6000 mensuales para reposición de material . Y unos 5 mensuales para formación. 

Pero no crean que no soy crítico conmigo, soy el primero . Por varias cuestiones :

1.- No sé si con 300.000 millones de euros habría suficiente para q Ucrania disponga del equipo necesario " on site " para igualar a Rusia.

2.- Dudo que pueda occidente meterse en esos.gastos. Las sanciones Boomerang están siendo jodidas.

3.- Dudo aún más que pudiendo meterse en ellos quieran hacerlos. No hay forma de asegurarse 100% que ganarán y menos q recuperarían esa inversión.

4.- Y sobretodo veo imposible que produzcan todo ese material en plazo para enfrentarse a Rusia. Para fabricarlo, aumentando la capacidad de producción y ampliando fábricas necesitarían más de un año.
Solo lo vería si USA & CO ceden , según que armas, del 50% al 150% del material que poseen. Jamás van a ceder el 50% material , el 100% menos aún, el 150% significa que ni siquiera disponen de él.

Esta cuenta seguro q la hace USA , disponen de precios exactos. Además disponen del inventario ucra y debe de ser desesperante ver lo que pierden cada mes por distintos motivos . Y mas cuando ves fotos y videos de material nuevo sin usar que pasa al enemigo.

Pero si alguien puede seguir esta argumentación y mejorar los números lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Te doy la razón, pero lo que cobran es mucho más que lo que cotizaron. Son los primeros afortunados del esquema de Ponzi. Las verdaderas víctimas están por llegar, y somos los boomers y los que sigan.



Eso depende de cuanto vivan, pero sí, es mucho más. Pero no lo es respecto de lo que el Gobierno cobró, pues la empresa contratante pagaba el grueso. Si el trabajador aportaba un 6'35%, la empresa de un 31% a un 37%. A quienes se expolia es a las empresas, lo que convierte a la nación en poco competitiva.

En el caso de un trabajador promedio jubilado a los 65 y con 40 años de cotización, si vive hasta los 80, habrá cobrado un 40% de lo abonado.
Para los autónomos esto es mucho peor, dado que la parte de la empresa la abonan ellos.


----------



## alnitak (3 Jul 2022)

para los putos satanicos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Yo también soy demócrata, y quisiera saber en qué momento se planteó, se discutió y se votó inmigración masiva aquí en España.
> 
> Es una pregunta retórica, claro, pero lo que quiero decir es que no me siento vinculado de ninguna manera a esa decisión que otros tomaron por nosotros sin consulta alguna, y que deberíamos hacer lo que hizo Argelia cuando se independizó: poner fuera de nuestras fronteras a millones de personas, que en algunos casos llevaban ya varias generaciones allí.



Ya te salió el nazi que llevas dentro, ¿a qué sí?


----------



## Oso Polar (3 Jul 2022)

Hace cuatro días Alfredo Jalife publico este análisis sobre Uzbekistán.


----------



## Snowball (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cualquier idioma extra será siempre bueno en el mundo del mañana.
> 
> El inglés es el idioma dominante desde los 70. Como antes lo fue el francés...y como creo que lo será el español de aquí a 30 años. Primero porque es un idioma sencillo de hablar, tal como se lee se habla (como el ruso, aunque el cirílico lo complica un poco); segundo porque es realmente universal, y el español de chile se entiende igual que el de guinea o el de españa o el de Tejas. *Tercero porque los latinos tienen larvas casi como los árabes; Cuarto porque la música latina está llevando en volandas al idioma a todos los rincones del mundo*.
> 
> ...



Llevo 1 año viviendo en Suiza y el español es el tercer idioma.. y la música está en todas partes.

Lo "latino" esta de moda, mucho Suizo estudiando español y juntandose con nosotros...


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Te has enterado que ya tomaron Lysychanks, verdad ?
> 
> Me encantan tus post y los de @Disturbed porque cada vez parecen más descolgados de lo que está pasando en el terreno.



El guión del día les llega con retraso.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

La batalla de Lisichansk


El viernes, 24 de junio, el gobernador de la pequeña parte de la región de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano, Serhiy Haidai, anunciaba prematuramente la retirada estratégica de las tropas ucranian…




slavyangrad.es











La batalla de Lisichansk


03/07/2022


El viernes, 24 de junio, el gobernador de la pequeña parte de la región de Lugansk aún bajo control ucraniano, Serhiy Haidai, anunciaba prematuramente la retirada estratégica de las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad de Severodonetsk, que quedaba ya en manos de Rusia y la RPL. Desde hacía varias semanas, las presencia ucraniana, que había realizado ya una retirada parcial para evitar una situación como la de Azovstal, se limitaba a la zona industrial de la ciudad, concretamente a la planta Azot, una empresa química propiedad de Dmitro Firtash. Con esa retirada, Ucrania perdía la ciudad que había ejercido de capital de la región desde la pérdida (temporal, según Kiev) de Lugansk en el verano de 2014.

Durante esta semana, tanto las autoridades como la prensa han intentado presentar la retirada de Severodonetsk, una ciudad ya destruida y cuya batalla estaba ya perdida, como estratégica. Lisichansk, al otro lado del Severski Donets y mayor altura, había posible defender Severodonetsk desde posiciones ventajosas. Sin embargo, la rapidez con la que las tropas rusas y republicanas han avanzado desde norte y sur hacia Lisichansk, han capturado zonas industriales estratégicas y entrado en la ciudad han vuelto a dejar claro que la retirada de Severodonetsk vino obligada por las circunstancias. Es más, a lo largo de esta semana se ha producido ya una retirada de las tropas ucranianas de Lisichansk, donde la batalla no se ha realizado según el patrón de guerra hasta el final que se había seguido en Rubezhnoe, Popasnaya o Severodonetsk.

Ayer por la tarde, Ucrania negaba que las tropas ucranianas hubieran quedado cercadas en la ciudad y el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Oleksiy Arestovich afirmaba que las tropas rusas no habían llegado al centro de Lisichansk. Horas antes se habían publicado ya imágenes de tropas de la Federación Rusa, unidades de la Guardia Nacional y tropas de la RPL en dos posiciones céntricas: un monumento soviético, al que se colocó la bandera de la Victoria y la destruida administración local.

Defendida por la Brigada Prizrak de Alexey Mozgovoy, las milicias de la RPL perdieron Lisichansk y Severodonetsk ante el avance de las tropas ucranianas en julio de 2014. Tras la pérdida de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, su defensa era imposible, por lo que, para evitar la destrucción de la ciudad y la muerte sin sentido de su población, las milicias se replegaron hacia Lugansk y, en el caso de Prizrak, hacia Alchevsk. Ocho años después, la bandera de la RPL volvió a Lisichansk, con lo que Ucrania pierde así la última ciudad de la antigua región de Lugansk aún bajo su control.



Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Brevemente, sobre la situación tras la liberación de Lisichansk.

Lisichansk. La ciudad ha sido liberada hoy [ayer sábado]. El barrido está en marcha. Los remanentes de la agrupación ucraniana han escapado a través de Belogorovka hacia Seversk, donde planean construir la defensa. En los próximos días, Lisichansk y todos sus alrededores dejarán de aparecer en los informes militares. Es probable que la liberación de la RPL de la ocupación ucraniana sea anunciada tras la captura de Belogorovka. De hecho, esta tarea ya está resuelta. El enemigo ha perdido todas las ciudades principales del territorio de la antigua región de Lugansk. El _gauleiter_ de los territorios ocupados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha quedado sin trabajo. Otro monstruoso crimen del agresor. Estamos a la espera del cálculo de las bajas reales del oponente (cuántos escaparon, cuántos quedaron atrás) y trofeos.

Soledar. La línea Seversk-Soledar va a convertirse en la siguiente línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para cubrir Artyomovsk y la carretera Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. El oponente ya ha trasladado allí a sus reservas y espera retrasar la ofensiva de las tropas rusas unas vez que se termine la operación del saliente de Lisichansk. Por ahora, nuestras tropas están luchando en la zona de Nikolaevka y Spornoe y preparando Verjnekamenskoe, a través de la cual se producirá el avance hacia Seversk. No hay cambios en Berestovo y (la otra) Belgorovka.

Artyomovsk. Los miembros de la compañía de seguridad privada Wagner han tenido cierto éxito en Klinovoe, expulsando al oponente de la localidad. Se están creando las condiciones necesarias para un posterior avance hacia Artyomovsk [importante nudo de comunicaciones en la región de Donetsk-_Ed_]. El oponente aún mantiene Pokrovskoe. En la parte sur de Aryomovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando posiciones en edificios residenciales, expulsando a los residentes. La lucha continúa también en la zona de Koedema y Semigore, donde nuestras tropas están intentando cortar en dos el grupo que defiende Novoluganskoe y la central térmica de Uglegorsk.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

Madre mía que verguenza ajena.

Esto cada vez más se parece a la obsesión de la alemania nazi con bombardear londres.


----------



## Artedi (3 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Aparte de la parodia, el Macrón es un sobón de cuidado. Supera al propio Sleepy.



Un vicio clásico en la clase política. Los de la Orden Especial ya hicieron en su momento algún arresto para aplicar terapias de choque:


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jul 2022)

saludos desde el oblast de lugansk, completamente desnazificado, desfigurao


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Jul 2022)

Más bestias y crueles, después de haber arrojado los cristianos bombas atómicas sobre 2 grandes ciudades, pues no.

La filosofía budista no tiene nada que envidiar a la cristiana, aunque le doy la razón que a la hora de poner en práctica ambas, los humanos fallamos por nuestra agresividad y tendencia a dominar sobre los demás.

Creo que es un tema que se sale del hilo y aquí lo dejo, pero a la vista del desastre, opresión y pobreza que nuestra civilización judeocristiana está causando en el mundo entero, sinceramente, no podemos ir de pecho-palomo presumiendo ni de buenas personas ni de ser los más civilizados, cuando occidente mantiene guerras en países en desarrollo para rapiñar sus materias primas. Ni de coña podemos presumir ni de civilizados ni de buenos.

Como mucho se lo dejo en tablas. Y aquí dejo el tema por off topic


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Las traducciones de Google son una basura, además de que alimentas al enemigo. Si quieres, puedes usar este: DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator sino, al menos pon el enlace original para acceder y traducirlo como queramos.
> 
> EDITO para dejar la traducción con *Deepl*:




Y últimamente también tiene tendencia a “equivocarse” malinterpretando el sentido de la frase. Yo lo alterno con el traductor de Yandex.


----------



## Bishop (3 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> para los putos satanicos











Vaya con "el algoritmo"... qué cosas...


----------



## Octubrista (3 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que conste que no es que quiera tener razón. Solo quiero razonar y alcanzar la verdad. Quizá Zhukov u otro pueda dar datos mas precisos.
> 
> Hubo otro forero, Remequilox ,que indicó que un proyectil de 155 mm podria costar entre 3000 euros por proyectil y hasta 100000 si es guiado. Mira su post, creo q es bueno.
> 
> ...



Ucrania se ha convertido en un vertedero de armas, por lo que voy a explicar.
Sobre las armas y sus precios, costes, etc, habría que hablar mucho.

Las armas (desde un fusil a un equipamiento complejo), tienen necesidad de un mantenimiento, y las municiones y explosivos, fecha de caducidad.

Y es muy complejo establecer las gráficas de ecuaciones en que se cruzan el coste de mantener en servicio (con garantía y seguridad) todo lo anterior, o simplemente "eliminar" esas armas, equipamientos, municiones, etc.

Es decir, mucho de lo que envía "occidente" a Ucrania es material que posiblemente iba destinado a ser utilizado en maniobras, o ser destruido porque ya estaba en el límite de ser operativo; o ser reciclado en procesos económicamente muy costosos, y no rentables.

En muchos países occidentales, además, es necesario deshacerse de ese material siendo rigurosos con criterios medioambientales (metales pesados, y sustancias muy contaminantes), lo cual es muy costoso, por lo que es más barato (mucho más barato) venderlo para guerras por ahí perdidas, cobrar, y casi siempre engordar comisiones a corruptos; y volver a fabricar nuevo material.

Para cada arma, equipamiento y munición hay su correspondiente estudio sobre si es preferible seguir pagando su manteniendo, o destruirlo.

Ucrania hoy, se ha convertido en un vertedero de armas, hace la misma función en el planeta que países africanos con gobernantes corruptos que admiten basura industrial occidental, desechos electrónicos, etc, contaminando a sus ciudadanos, aguas, etc.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ceuta es casi imposible que la ocupen y ademas se puede proteger con artilleria desde la peninsula, si ocupan Melilla, el plan estudiado por el ejercito español, es no intentar recuperarla en un primer momento, desembarcar en Marruecos, lanzar paracaidistas y ocupar una ciudad marroqui, eso se llama *Plan Ballesta.*



Que sea Sidi Ifni que era tan española como Ceuta y se la regalaron los franquistas por nada.... Tiene unas playas impresionantes y un microclima maravilloso, en 2008 hubo protestas y se vieron banderas españolas.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Lo de borrar el mapa no sé, pero viendo el camino que estamos tomando yo por si acaso me estoy descargando música y partituras como si no hubiera un mañana…
> 
> Me niego a que mis hijos crezcan sin oír a o tocar a Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky o Rachmaninov
> 
> ...



Pues la programación del año que viene del Auditorio Nacional de Madrid tiene bastante espacio para compositores rusos, entre otros los que citas. Espero que a nadie se le ocurra imponer cambios a la OCNE. 

Ya me he abonado y dicho queda para los que viváis en Madrid y os guste la música clásica....


----------



## Mitrofán (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No lo verás tú que no vives allí.
> Las mujeres han pasado de llevar las minifaldas más cortas que las azeríes, que son las putas turcas premium, a llevar burka.
> En 15 años.



estuve hace medida docena de años por todo el país y más o menos como sinkiang o turquía... otra cosa es que tras el hundimiento de la unión soviética pueda haber habido un revival de las tradiciones locale,s que no es lo mismo que un resurgimiento de la religión y el poder de los ulemas. no vi un sólo burka, pañuelitos de mucho colorido recogidos detrás a lo sumo, a la manera tradicional. pero siempre es posible que importen costumbres y vestimentas afganas, si lo hacen en el barrio de fatih en estambul no tienen por qué no hacerlo en cualquier país islámico... de tradición relajada.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Escalando que es gerundio.



Parece un Tochka , o un dron grande con explosivos. Eso no es una salva de cohetes smerch o su equivalente yanqui.

En RT lo llaman incidende de momento, cada vez va a estar más dificil para Putin explicar a los suyos porque los puentes por donde pasa todo ese material hasta acabar en el frente o junto a la frontera rusa siguen en pie. Y porque Zelenky puede recibier a todo el mundo en medio del follon. No son cosas de incapacidad , son resultado de decisiones desde arriba.

No afectara al curso de la guerra y es una pataleta por la recuperación total de Lugansk , pero deja claro lo que por aqui muchos decimos, no va a haber ningun acuerdo sin cambiar el regimen de Kiev.

Edito . Los rusos han derribado 2 de estos, restos en el campo lejos del impacto en la ciudad.









Tupolev Tu-141 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Hay que ver , de los 80. Supersonicos, y enormes. La Urss esos tipos atrasados.

Me da que los ultilizan como misiles de crucero. Quitas la parte de reconocimiento, cambias controles ahora todo es más pequeño y metes 200, 300 kg de explosivos. Como sera solo viaje de ida sin problemas.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Escalando que es gerundio.



Parece no gusto en Kiev los recientes acontecimientos, tiraron decenas de misiles algunos a territorio Ruso y otros al Melitopol liberado, las defensas actuaron pero alguno consiguió pasar.

En principio parece usaron los sistemas de misiles tácticos Tochka y Tochka-U dejando de lado por el momento, las armas occidentales. Si bien no es la primera vez que atacan territorio Ruso si es la primera vez que implican un numero tan alto de misiles, esta vez las autoridades no se enfrentan a perdidas materiales, el gobernador de la región de Belgorod informó que al menos 3 personas murieron como resultado del bombardeo de Belgorod y 4 más resultaron heridas. 

La información preliminar en este momento: hay destrucción parcial de 11 edificios de apartamentos a lo largo de las calles Mayakovsky, Michurin, Chumichov, Popov y Pavlov. Y también al menos 39 edificios residenciales privados a lo largo de las calles de Mayakovsky, Popov, Pavlov parcialmente destruidos , de los cuales 5 están completamente destruidos.

Una serie de explosiones retumbaron en Kursk . Lo más probable es que todos los misiles hayan sido derribados.

Además, según testigos presenciales, se dispararon al menos 16 cohetes contra Melitopol . Algunos de ellos alcanzaron sus objetivos en el suelo. Se escucharon explosiones cerca del aeropuerto.

Si bien los ataques Ucros a objetivos civiles en el Donbas son sistemáticamente eludidos de las informaciones occidentales, una escalada sobre objetivos civiles un territorio Ruso creo no podrá ser silenciada, y Kiev puede perder su relato.

En Belgorod, se encontraron los cuerpos de otras dos personas que murieron como resultado del bombardeo de la ciudad. Fueron encontrados durante el análisis de los escombros de una de las casas en la calle Mayakovsky. 


Así, el número de víctimas aumentó a 5.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Más bestias y crueles, después de haber arrojado los cristianos bombas atómicas sobre 2 grandes ciudades, pues no.
> 
> La filosofía budista no tiene nada que envidiar a la cristiana, aunque le doy la razón que a la hora de poner en práctica ambas, los humanos fallamos por nuestra agresividad y tendencia a dominar sobre los demás.
> 
> ...



Los cristianos no tiraron 2 bombas atomicas sobre hirosima y nagasaki....te veo muy muy perdido. Es más las tiraron sobre las dos ciudades de japon con mayor numero de catolicos.


----------



## rascachapas (3 Jul 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Vaya con "el algoritmo"... qué cosas...



El mismo algoritmo que decide lo que sale en los telediarios y lo que no.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me gustó esa maskirovska rusa en Kharkov. Eso de retirarse a la "pata coja"
> y renqueantes, consiguió que los neonazis "kraken" se vinieran arriba,dejando
> sus madrigueras de la ciudad, para perseguir triunfantes a los rusos en retirada.
> Y cuando los tuvieron en campo abierto recibieron unas buenas andanadas.
> ...



En Járkov al parecer está la peor basura del ucrofascismo. Espero que hagan una buena limpia y sin miramientos.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Libertad económica no es ni libertad civil ni personal. No maree y demuestre que Occidente no juega a la suma cero con las libertades y recursos del resto del planeta.



Tampoco nos engañemos, si no fuese 'Occidente' quien hiciese eso, lo haría otro. Esto es una cuestión de paradigma humano, y por ahora vivimos en la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Eso es realmente la competencia, aunque vive camuflada como cualquier parásito invasor en un organismo, y cuando las cosas se desestabilizan en este, entonces presenta su verdadera cara.


----------



## alnitak (3 Jul 2022)

putos satanicos...


----------



## workforfood (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece un Tochka , o un dron grande con explosivos. Eso no es una salva de cohetes smerch o su equivalente yanqui.
> 
> En RT lo llaman incidende de momento, cada vez va a estar más dificil para Putin explicar a los suyos porque los puentes por donde pasa todo ese material hasta acabar en el frente o junto a la frontera rusa siguen en pie. Y porque Zelenky puede recibier a todo el mundo en medio del follon. No son cosas de incapacidad , son resultado de decisiones desde arriba.
> 
> ...



Porque Rusia va a un campo operacional muy limitado ya tomado todo Lugansk le falta el 50 % de Donetsk y eso va a ser cuestión de semanas. Cuando acabe entonces qué, sabe que al final sino hay acuerdo que creo que no, habrá un parón militar, porque Ucrania no la va tomar entera porque sencillamante Rusia va al mínimo con Ucrania. Al final lo que que creo es que eso va a quedar como una Transnistria Ucraniana.


----------



## alnitak (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Elimina (3 Jul 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Vaya con "el algoritmo"... qué cosas...



Sí, llevo varios días notándolo. El pajarín está muy sensible últimamente, igual barrunta algo...
Cuidado, que el siguiente paso es la censura directa, ya lo hemos visto.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Más bestias y crueles, después de haber arrojado los cristianos bombas atómicas sobre 2 grandes ciudades, pues no.
> 
> La filosofía budista no tiene nada que envidiar a la cristiana, aunque le doy la razón que a la hora de poner en práctica ambas, los humanos fallamos por nuestra agresividad y tendencia a dominar sobre los demás.
> 
> ...



De eso nada. Quienes arrojaron las bombas eran MASONES. Y precisamente estos son los más encarnizados enemigos del cristianismo. No hagamos cara de la máscara tras la que se ocultan.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

También en Severodonetsk.

BTR-60 y BTR "Saxon" destruidos, así como cañones antitanque "Rapira" destruidos y otros capturados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

En Belgorod fueron encontrados los cuerpos de otras dos personas que fallecieron a consecuencia del bombardeo de la ciudad. Fueron encontrados durante el análisis de los escombros de una de las casas en la calle Mayakovsky.

Así el número de víctimas aumentó a 5.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron drones enemigos en el cielo sobre la región de Kursk.

Las fotos fueron publicadas por el gobernador regional Roman Starovoit.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Hay imágenes de un cohete que impactó en Belgorod: parece ser un Tochka-U.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es curioso ahora que lo dices....Llevo 13 anos trabajando en ireland, de familia paterna en Italia donde nací, y la materna en ejpana. Hablo inglés porque en Ireland hay que hablar para trabajar, sin contar el italiano y el espanol.
> 
> Me estoy dando cuenta de que usar el inglés puede llevar a (como les están pasando a los jóvenes) a provocar una contaminación mental e ideológica y de manipulación social y histórica en la persona que lo habla dentro de su pais (no siendo angloparlante nativo ni lenguaje oficial) se podría decir que hablar un idioma (inglés) es una herramienta de dominio y que es un caballo de troya para meterte esas formas de vida anglo (sionistas y lo que venga, americanadas incluidas) via tele, pelis, periódicos con tal de provocar esas ideas tan falsas de como son los anglosionistas para el que lo habla en un pais que no se habla inglés....Digo curioso, porque no me ha pasado quizás por el sentimiento nacionalista y el sufrimiento que tuvieron los irlandeses hacen que no se me pegue esa especie de contagio (es mi opinión eh? no me muerdas, puedo estar errada...).



Por supuesto que el asfixiante dominio del inglés y su condición de lengua franca, de negocios y ojo de la tecnología y la transformación digital, así como el uso desmedido, exagerado e innecesario de anglicismos por parte de la élite y cada vez más del pelotón de técnicos a su servicio (la menguante clase media) tiene un poco disimulado tinte político y de dominio imperial.
En determinados ambientes laborales es una batalla perdida, pero es que incluso en empresas como en la que yo remo, donde nuestro campo de expansión internacional es el África Francófona y lusófona e Iberoamerica.
Yo quiero pensar que todo imperio en su época de decadencia tiene más influencia cultural, le pasó a España en el siglo XVII.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Un tanque T-72B de la LPR fue dañado por una mina antitanque TM-62 mientras se dirigía hacia Lisichansk.

La tripulación afortunadamente salió ilesa.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

ESTOY DE VODAFONE Y DEL OPEL ASTRA HASTA LOS COJONES....


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Nuevos escolares a quienes el ahora ex jefe de Lugansk, Serhiy Gaidai, entregó recientemente nuevos autobuses amarillos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Vehículo blindado "Buran" del equipo operativo de PJSC "Rosseti" de la región de Belgorod al frente del convoy humanitario del Ministerio de Emergencias de Rusia, enviado a la región de Kharkov para restaurar las redes eléctricas de los distritos de Kupyansky, Izyumsky y Balakleysky.

@milinfolive


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Jul 2022)

Cuanto menos curioso el caso de este tipo, el cual hace una encuesta sobre la evolución de la guerra el 30 de Junio...resultando que Ucrania ganara la Guerra.

*¿Qué tan exitoso predice que será Ucrania o Rusia en el próximo año de la guerra?
(1 DÍA ENCUESTA-VOTO) *


Pero solo *3 dias despues*, despues de ver la cruda realidad publica.....

*¡Ucrania acaba de perder una ciudad con 100.000 habitantes en tres días y un área de más de 600 kilómetros cuadrados en una semana!
Ucrania no está equipada para defenderse y durante más de un mes Rusia ha estado tomando territorio continuamente en Donbass.
Ucrania pierde 10-1 tanto en Artillería como en MLRS *



Derrotismo? La perdida de Lysychansk que todos aquí veíamos como predecible desde hace tiempo, parece que hasta hace 3 días era algo imposible para la parte Ucraniana, su burbuja acaba de explotar y en parte se entiende la rabieta del ataque masivo con misiles sobre territorio Ruso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Militar del 6º Regimiento cosaco Platov de la NM LPR y la Bandera de la Victoria sobre la administración de Lisichansk.


----------



## Bishop (3 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sí, llevo varios días notándolo. El pajarín está muy sensible últimamente, igual barrunta algo...
> Cuidado, que el siguiente paso es la censura directa, ya lo hemos visto.



Sí, esto no es nuevo. Hicieron lo mismo cuando empezaron a salir los vídeos de la abuela con la bandera. A nada que sale algo que va frontalmente en contra del guión, empiezan con estas mierdas. Sea el tema que sea.

Imbéciles, lo que van a conseguir es un efecto Streisand, que nos reafirmemos más en nuestras posiciones y que alguno que otro vaya comenzando a despertar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Docenas de ataúdes de los miembros muertos de la brigada de tropas 103 fueron transportados por las calles centrales de Lvov: un par de días después todo el batallón 64 de esta brigada se negó a ir a Donbass.

Los miembros de la TRO hablan de la falta de personal de la brigada, la falta de armas, artillería y la falta de voluntad para convertirse en "carne de cañón".


Crimea №1 | Suscribir


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> La cornisa cantábrica fué poco (que lo fué pero mucho menos que otras regiones de España) romanizada pq allí no había nada de especial interés para los romanos
> 
> ...



Galicia fue romanizada profundamente y en el Bierzo estaban unas inmensas minas de oro hoy llamadas paraje de las Médulas.
Todo ese rollo del celtismo fue inventado por el ridículo nacionalismo gallego y asumido por cierto nacionalismo español no menos ridículo y dispuesto a buscar sus orígenes en Viriato o Numancia....
Es la lengua, estúpidos.... En gallego y castellano no quedan más que un par de docenas de palabras prerromanas y siendo generoso.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

El ejército polaco aumentará de 150.000 a 350.000, y posiblemente hasta 400.000 soldados - Viceprimer ministro polaco Jaroslaw Kaczynski.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1109609
> 
> 
> Militar del 6º Regimiento cosaco Platov de la NM LPR y la Bandera de la Victoria sobre la administración de Lisichansk.



Me da la impresión de que la bandera de la victoria soviética es como si nosotros empezáramos a sacar la Cruz de Borgoña. Nostalgia por el imperio perdido, pero ninguna ganas de volver al comunismos, que es por lo que salivan nuestros rojeras.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Jul 2022)

*Welt informó que las autoridades alemanas subestimaron los datos sobre las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia*


La tasa de importación de petróleo ruso a Alemania, que, según el Ministro de Economía, ascendió al 12% en abril, es completamente falsa. Según el periódico, la evaluación de Habek fue "bastante espontánea"

El ministro alemán de Economía y Clima, Robert Habeck, subestimó los datos sobre las importaciones de petróleo de Rusia para abril, escribe Die Welt.

La publicación recordó que Khabek dijo en abril que el país importa solo el 12% del petróleo ruso. Sin embargo, según el Ministerio de Economía alemán, facilitado en respuesta a una solicitud del vicepresidente de la Unión Demócrata Cristiana de Alemania (CDU) Jens Spahn, *en marzo esta cifra era de casi el 37%, y en mayo la cuota de petróleo importado por Alemania de Rusia fue del 27,8%*.

“La reducción de la dependencia del petróleo crudo al 12%, anunciada por el ministro de Economía Habek hace unas semanas, parece haber sido más una evaluación espontánea”, sugirió Spahn.

Según el experto, los datos proporcionados por el Ministerio de Economía alemán indican que la dependencia de Rusia prácticamente no ha disminuido.

Cuando Die Welt le preguntó cómo explicar la discrepancia entre las palabras de Habek y el nivel real de las importaciones, el ministerio respondió que en ese momento las empresas importadoras de petróleo estaban hablando sobre la posibilidad de rescindir los contratos con Rusia.

Más temprano, el 1 de julio, el asesor de política exterior del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, Jens Plötner, advirtió que con una fuerte negativa a suministrar petróleo, así como gas y carbón de Rusia a Alemania y a toda Europa, comenzaría una “recesión muy fuerte”. .

La UE tardó un mes y medio en acordar un embargo parcial sobre los suministros de petróleo de Rusia. La decisión se tomó el 30 de mayo. La prohibición se introdujo a partir de junio con un período de transición (para el petróleo hasta diciembre de 2022 y para los productos derivados del petróleo hasta febrero de 2023) para los contratos celebrados antes de la entrada en vigor del embargo y nuevas transacciones únicas en el mercado al contado.

*El embargo se aplica a los envíos de petróleo en alta mar, pero no a las exportaciones a través de oleoductos*, a través de los cuales los miembros de la UE, incluidos Hungría, Alemania y Polonia, recibieron alrededor de un tercio del petróleo.

La jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, señaló que Alemania y Polonia decidieron de forma independiente rechazar cualquier forma de suministro de petróleo ruso, por lo que para fin de año se enviará a la UE solo a través de la parte sur de Druzhba. oleoducto, que representa el 10% del volumen total de petróleo ruso petróleo comprado por la Unión Europea


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



La Oceania de Orwell, pero para nuestra desgracia hasta Narva y Tulcea.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (3 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco de más 100 familias…y para desesperación de algunos se conservó más en la zona de lo que es ahora Francia, la baja Navarra, que es donde se pública el primer libro en Vasconum…el Euskera más original está en la baja Navarra…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109519



Te veo muy contento de que lo que queda del ibero desaparezca...  ¡mucho mejor hablar el dialecto de la lengua de un país invasor! Pues eso no suena nada patriótico.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

El "judeocristianismo" es otro invento, como lo de "occidente" o mundo libre. 
El Islam proviene del mismo tronco abrahamico que los otros dos.... 
Católicos y ortodoxos detestan el judaísmo y fue el protestantismo, que no fue más que una vuelta a medias al judaísmo, el que acuñó ese concepto...


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Como ya es muy de noche...y en las doritocuevas huele a hormonas...aquí os dejo a María Zaharova, en su reciente viaje a Irán.
> Para que la disfrutéis
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109441



Como me pone el pañuelo iraní.... Enseñando pelo.... 
Las chavalas de Teheran e Isfahan se ponen imperdibles por debajo, para enseñar lo máximo sin que caiga. 
El chiismo es el catolicismo en el islam, el sunnismo el protestantismo....


----------



## kikepm (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El puto oro es un metal amarillo de la misma manera que el aluminio es de color gris .
> Todo lo demás es pura fantasía y riqueza imaginaria.
> Lo que únicamente sirve para acumular con el fin de especular y no se sostiene en nada tiene el riesgo de derrumbarse.
> 
> Lo mismo son las criptomonedas que un cuadro de Picasso. Una presunción de que habrá un subnormal en el futuro que pagará más de lo que pagaste tú por lo que no vale nada.



Hay muchas teorías de por qué las cosas tienen valor, pero una buena teoría del valor debe explicar por qué el papel y los apuntes electrónicos fiat tienen valor en las fases expansivas, pero también debe explicar por qué la gente los abandona una vez llega la inflación, momento en que el oro recupera más que toda la capacidad de compra que previamente había pasado al fiat.

Si el valor del fiat fuera establecido por decreto del gobierno, y tuviera como fin exclusivo el pago de impuestos, siendo la utilidad para el intercambio general una consecuencia indirecta, ¿cómo se explica que exista la inflación? simplemente ésta no debería existir, si es el gobierno el que dicta el valor de las cosas. Además, ¿por qué los ciudadanos se empeñan en no seguir los decretos del gobierno atesorando oro y plata? ¿Manías de la gente, entonces?

Evidentemente existen hechos objetivos que hacen que el oro y la plata tengan valor. Ambos son el mejor medio de intercambio descubierto por la humanidad en momentos muy tempranos de la civilización. Sus propiedades físicas y su escasez relativa a otros competidores los hacen idóneos como medio de pago, por lo que su establecimiento como dinero fue un acto completamente espontáneo que aconteció en la mayor parte de las sociedades humanas.

Ahora, y tras décadas de envilecimiento de la moneda estatal, vamos a asistir en los próximos años al reconocimiento de la verdadera naturaleza del valor.


----------



## pgas (3 Jul 2022)

*¿Qué tiene reservado Rusia para la próxima fase? *



_En contraste con Ucrania, que está perdiendo cientos de tropas todos los días debido a los bombardeos de artillería y los misiles lanzados desde el aire, los rusos están rotando sus tropas de primera línea de regreso a casa para descansar y reacondicionarse. No se ve ningún video como el siguiente desde Ucrania. De hecho, los hombres ucranianos están siendo perseguidos y obligados a unirse a la batalla prácticamente sin entrenamiento:_



_La mayoría de los analistas y expertos militares occidentales se equivocan. Ucrania, no Rusia, está sufriendo pérdidas devastadoras. Y esos hombres muertos, heridos o capturados no son fáciles ni rápidos de reemplazar. El entrenamiento básico de infantería requiere al menos tres meses para dar a los nuevos reclutas las habilidades más rudimentarias para operar en un entorno de combate. Los muchachos que entraron en servicio esta semana no estarían listos para ir al frente con habilidades aceptables hasta el primero de octubre. No estoy seguro de que tengan tanto tiempo._










Western Lies, Russian Success-It Ain't the Flow of Weapons, It is the Soldiers - A Son of the New American Revolution


Recent tweets and newspaper reports in the United States persist in peddling the myth that Russia is struggling to make advances, while Ukraine is loading up on advanced weapon systems...




sonar21.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la bandera de la victoria soviética es como si nosotros empezáramos a sacar la Cruz de Borgoña. Nostalgia por el imperio perdido, pero ninguna ganas de volver al comunismos, que es por lo que salivan nuestros rojeras.



Es que la bandera española es la cruz de borgoña. La otra que se la devuelvan a los Borbones.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tiene un uso real y no sólo en joyería. También es uno de los mejores conductores. Se utiliza mucho en la fabricación de procesadores y circuitos integrados.



Sus propiedades químicas lo hacen muy valioso en implantes. Algunos de sus compuestos parecen muy eficaces contra el reuma.
Por otro lado las criptomonedas tienen la propiedad de ser infinitamente fraccionables, irrepetibles e infalsificables.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> También está el asunto del transporte, Vigo y Orense dan muy buen aceite y uva, especialmente Orense, pero la orografía es complicada y en invierno mucho más.



Orense deriva directamente de Aurum.... Oro... Es la lengua.


----------



## Eslacaña (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El "judeocristianismo" es otro invento, como lo de "occidente" o mundo libre.
> El Islam proviene del mismo tronco abrahamico que los otros dos....
> Católicos y ortodoxos detestan el judaísmo y fue el protestantismo, que no fue más que una vuelta a medias al judaísmo, el que acuñó ese concepto...



Cierto que el cristianismo con todas sus variantes procede del tronco abrahamico, así como el judaísmo y las variantes del islam. Cierto es también, la interpretación que hace cada uno de las "enseñanzas" que emanan de ese tronco.
Al cristianismo, se le pueden achacar muchas cosas, muchísimas porque las ha hecho gordas, pero es el que más ha evolucionado acorde a los tiempos.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco de más 100 familias…y para desesperación de algunos se conservó más en la zona de lo que es ahora Francia, la baja Navarra, que es donde se pública el primer libro en Vasconum…el Euskera más original está en la baja Navarra…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109519



El euskera o algo parecido se hablaba en muchos sitios de la cornisa cantábrica y los pirineos hasta la alta edad media.... Arán significa valle.... Valle del valle....


----------



## Expected (3 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


>



Cuando ves ésto....te das cuenta que nos la están metiendo más que a un usuario de las saunas del suegro de Antonia.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Orense directamente de Aurum.... Oro... Es la lengua.



La variedad mencía es romana. La fermentación ha evolucionado bastante por suerte y se puede beber su vino sin necesidad de miel, agua, cal y especias.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el caso de un trabajador promedio jubilado a los 65 y con 40 años de cotización, si vive hasta los 80, habrá cobrado un 40% de lo abonado.



A la hora de la verdad un jubilado español en 10 o 15 años a recuperado todo lo que cotizo, pero tienes que tener presente que muchos trabajadores mueren antes de jubilarse, las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

PD- Las pensiones no se pagan con lo que se cotizo hace años, se pagan con lo que se ingresa a dia de hoy y si no les llega que recorten de donde le salga los huevos, tendran que matar a muchos jubilados para mantener el ritmo de ayudas y pagas a inmigrantes, ningun pais regala el dinero de sus ciudadanos, solo en España ocurre esto, la izmierda nos lleva a una guerra civil.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Libertad económica no es ni libertad civil ni personal. No maree y demuestre que Occidente no juega a la suma cero con las libertades y recursos del resto del planeta.



Por supuesto que no lo hace, se han cometido errores? por supuesto, hay intereses? pues claro. 
Ahora bien, si se habla de países donde no existe un debate firme de lo que ocurre, donde la oposición real se la silencia o se la mete en la cárcel....amigo, eso no lo hace "occidente". A Navalny, por ejemplo, no lo ha encarcelado "occidente" precisamente
Una sociedad tiene que funcionar desde la libertad, no hay otra manera moral de funcionar.

En cuanto a los recursos....si crees que no se debería comerciar, yo no sé como cojones querría usted que muchos países sobreviviesen....del aire?


----------



## Eslacaña (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Por supuesto que el asfixiante dominio del inglés y su condición de lengua franca, de negocios y ojo de la tecnología y la transformación digital, así como el uso desmedido, exagerado e innecesario de anglicismos por parte de la élite y cada vez más del pelotón de técnicos a su servicio (la menguante clase media) tiene un poco disimulado tinte político y de dominio imperial.
> En determinados ambientes laborales es una batalla perdida, pero es que incluso en empresas como en la que yo remo, donde nuestro campo de expansión internacional es el África Francófona y lusófona e Iberoamerica.
> Yo quiero pensar que todo imperio en su época de decadencia tiene más influencia cultural, le pasó a España en el siglo XVII.



No hay que despreciar el grado de influencia que está ganando el español en países como EEUU. De hecho, últimamente hasta se estaban emitiendo normas para disminuir su uso. Por otro lado, se cree que en un siglo desaparecerán más de 1500 lenguas ¿y cuantas aparecerán? Ninguna o algún mezcla spaniglish o similares.









Al menos 3.000 lenguas en el mundo en peligro de extinción, según la UNESCO, y otros datos en el Día Internacional de la Lengua Materna


¿Sabías que una lengua desaparece cada dos semanas en promedio? Esa es una de las preguntas planteadas por la UNESCO para este viernes 21 de febrero, cuando se celebra el Día Internacional de la Lengua Materna. | CNN Radio Argentina, Mundo | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cuando ves ésto....te das cuenta que nos la están metiendo más que a un usuario de las saunas del suegro de Antonia.



Hombre...si vienen un montón de tíos con tanques grabando, con armas y después de haber tomado la ciudad...te aseguro que yo también digo cosas parecidas, lo que sea que crea que les va a gustar....vamos, lo tengo clarísimo!


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay muchas teorías de por qué las cosas tienen valor, pero una buena teoría del valor debe explicar por qué el papel y los apuntes electrónicos fiat tienen valor en las fases expansivas, pero también debe explicar por qué la gente los abandona una vez llega la inflación, momento en que el oro recupera más que toda la capacidad de compra que previamente había pasado al fiat.
> 
> Si el valor del fiat fuera establecido por decreto del gobierno, y tuviera como fin exclusivo el pago de impuestos, siendo la utilidad para el intercambio general una consecuencia indirecta, ¿cómo se explica que exista la inflación? simplemente ésta no debería existir, si es el gobierno el que dicta el valor de las cosas. Además, ¿por qué los ciudadanos se empeñan en no seguir los decretos del gobierno atesorando oro y plata? ¿Manías de la gente, entonces?
> 
> ...




Hace años tuve la suerte de ver un documental sobre tribus de nueva guinea de las que ahora quedan pocas . 

El caso es que usaban conchas como moneda y las tenían envueltas en hojas como si fuese un tesoro muy preciado . 
Las cambiaban por cerdos o por mujeres . 

Pues bien . El occidental que estaba de explorador les dijo riéndose que a unos kilómetros de allí estaba el mar y que en las playas había multitud de conchas . 

En ese mismo momento perdieron todo el valor y les complicó la vida a la hora de comprar cerdos y mujeres !


----------



## Expected (3 Jul 2022)

Deja deja... Que Londres es mucho más significativo. Cuando veas a la familias de rusos huir de Londres como locos....vete a tomar tu última cerveza en Downing Street. Y juraría que se están largando ya.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tampoco nos engañemos, si no fuese 'Occidente' quien hiciese eso, lo haría otro. Esto es una cuestión de paradigma humano, y por ahora vivimos en la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Eso es realmente la competencia, aunque vive camuflada como cualquier parásito invasor en un organismo, y cuando las cosas se desestabilizan en este, entonces presenta su verdadera cara.



Y es por eso por lo que nunca ganaremos el dilema del prisionero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Perdón, traducción automática...

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 10:40 del 3 de julio de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
una.
Lisichansk.
La ciudad ha sido liberada. Hay una limpieza en marcha. Los restos del grupo huyeron a través de Belogorovka a Seversk.
En los próximos días, Lisichansk dejará informes militares. La liberación de la LPR de la ocupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se anunciará después de la captura de Belogorovka. El enemigo ha perdido todas las ciudades principales en el territorio de la antigua región de Luhansk.
2.
Soldar.
La línea Seversk-Soledar es la siguiente línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que cubre Artemovsk y la carretera Slavyansk-Artemovsk. El enemigo ha retirado reservas, espera retrasar la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF después de que se complete la limpieza de la cornisa Lisichansky.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están luchando en el área de Nikolaevka y Disputed, están procesando Verkhnekamenskoye, a través del cual pasará el avance a Seversk.
En Berestovoye y Belogorovka (otros) no hay cambios.
3.
Artemovsk.
El "Grupo Wagner" expulsó al enemigo del asentamiento. Cuña. Hay requisitos previos para avanzar a Artemovsk. Pokrovskoye todavía está en manos del enemigo.
En las afueras del sureste de Artemovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están equipando posiciones en edificios residenciales, expulsando a los residentes.
Luchando en la región de Kodema y Semigorye, donde nuestras tropas están tratando de aislar el grupo que defiende las centrales térmicas de Novolugansk y Uglegorsk de las principales fuerzas enemigas.
cuatro
Slavyansk.
Peleas en Bogorodichny, Dolina, Krasnopolye, Sidorovo. Trabajo reforzado en la agrupación que defiende Slavyansk. Después de la captura de Seversk, comenzará el avance hacia Slavyansk desde el este.
5.
Pasa.
Batallas posicionales en Bolshaya Kamyshevakha, Kurulka.
El enemigo está tratando de forzar el flanco de la agrupación Izyum, bombardeando Barvenkovo, tratando de forzar a Seversky Donets, pero no ha logrado el éxito. El frente en dirección a Barvenkovo no cambia. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzan ataques con cohetes en Pavlograd a lo largo de la línea de suministro del grupo eslavo.
6.
Avdiivka.
Sin cambios. Luchando cerca de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka. No es posible avanzar a Krasnogorovka. No hay promoción para Nueva York.
El enemigo bombardea Donetsk, Makeevka, Yasinovataya + lanza cohetes a las profundidades del territorio de la LDNR, apuntando a depósitos de municiones y cuarteles generales en una punta estadounidense.
7.
Ugledar.
Luchando en el área de Pavlovka, Yegorovka, Shevchenko. La actividad no trajo éxito al enemigo, aunque obligó a nuestras tropas a esforzarse para repeler un intento ofensivo. Operacionalmente, la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no ha mejorado. En Novomikhailovka y Marinka no hay cambios.
ocho.
Zaporozhye.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole-Velikaya Novoselka, no se realizaron cambios. Batallas posicionales, actividad mutua de los GRD. La activación aquí es posible hacia el final del verano y depende del curso de la batalla en el Donbass. El enemigo intentará organizar un ataque contra Pologi o Vasilievka en los próximos meses.
9.
Nikolaev.
Batallas posicionales en la dirección de Nikolaevsky, Krivorozhsky y Nikopol. En la dirección de Krivoy Rog, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocuparon Ivanovka, que estaba ubicada en la zona gris.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan lanzando ataques con misiles de alta intensidad en Nikolaev.
diez.
Járkov.
En la noche del 3 de julio, Belgorod fue bombardeado desde la dirección de Kharkov desde el MLRS. Golpea en el centro de Belgorod en la calle Mayakovsky. Casas privadas destruidas. A las 10.00 hora de Moscú, se reportaron 5 muertos.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están aumentando la presión sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Dementievka y los Pasajes Superiores. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconocen la retirada de la frontera y el avance del frente hacia las afueras del norte de Járkov.
No se espera el asalto a Kharkov. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están mejorando posiciones, aplastando a las fuerzas enemigas opuestas (en algunas partes de la pérdida, hasta 20-30% por semana), no permiten que el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfiera fuerzas a el Donbass, donde hay una escasez aguda de unidades listas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
once.
Serpentina.
El enemigo golpeó el equipo de la Federación Rusa abandonado en la isla. Previo a esto, la isla fue bombardeada por aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales. La infraestructura de la isla está destruida. El enemigo no desembarca, refiriéndose a la minería. Estamos esperando un asalto en helicóptero para una sesión de fotos con el fin de cubrir la difícil situación en el Donbass con imágenes de Zmeiyne. La isla todavía se encuentra en la "zona gris".

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa también informa que los UAV Tu-143 "Reis" que volaban a Kursk estaban llenos de explosivos. Los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


----------



## Xan Solo (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la bandera de la victoria soviética es como si nosotros empezáramos a sacar la Cruz de Borgoña. Nostalgia por el imperio perdido, pero ninguna ganas de volver al comunismos, que es por lo que salivan nuestros rojeras.



Pero es un símbolo al qie puwden unirse otros, bielorrusos, ucranianos, kazajos, aenios, georgianos... Una bandera única para unirlos a todos y atarlos a las tinieblas... (es coña por El señor de los anillos).
Algunos criticamos la ausencia de ideología, de proyecto, detrás de una intervención rusa aburrida, exasperante y desesperante. La bandera de la Victoria es de lo poco que han sacado que trasciende. No es comunista, pero al enemigo le asusta y el amigo la ve con cariño.
No creo que haya sido algo pensado. Simplemente, es algo que necesitan.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> estuve hace medida docena de años por todo el país y más o menos como sinkiang o turquía... otra cosa es que tras el hundimiento de la unión soviética pueda haber habido un revival de las tradiciones locale,s que no es lo mismo que un resurgimiento de la religión y el poder de los ulemas. no vi un sólo burka, pañuelitos de mucho colorido recogidos detrás a lo sumo, a la manera tradicional. pero siempre es posible que importen costumbres y vestimentas afganas, si lo hacen en el barrio de fatih en estambul no tienen por qué no hacerlo en cualquier país islámico... de tradición relajada.



Viajar es muy bonito. Yo también conozco Uzbekistán.
Pero es que mi suegro lleva viviendo 75 años allí
Y mi suegra vivió 50 Años.

No se puede saber de todo.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (3 Jul 2022)

No se trata de matar gente. Se trata de reventar toda la infraestructura, y valor que hay en Londres. Causar máximas pérdidas económicas. Es el único lenguaje que entienden los Anglos.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Jul 2022)

El alcalde de una ciudad finlandesa propuso colocar una base de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia, escribe Yle.

“Escuché que hay pensamientos sobre el aeropuerto. Puede usarse si las fuerzas de defensa así lo desean”, dijo el alcalde de Lappeenranta, Kimmo Järvu.

La distancia desde él hasta Russian Vyborg es inferior a 100 km.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Putin ha adquirido nuevos compromisos con sus socios actuales BRICS y los va a cumplir. De darse el caso que propones, Europa tendrá que conformarse con lo que sobre y habrá peleas entre países a la hora de repartirlo.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ¿cuánto tiempo va a soportar el español medio con la situación actual del precio de la electricidad en la que salen beneficiados Francia y Marruecos, mientras nosotros la pagamos mucho más cara para que ellos la paguen más barata?
> 
> ...



No conozco a ningún país que no traicione tratados o contratos en cuanto les sale rentable, Putin está ganando pasta porque el combustible se ha disparado, pero Europa puede pagar más.

Por mucho que los PIGS sean maltratados en Europa, ya han demostrado que ni se rebelan ni tienen poder, por eso el golpe en la mesa tiene que venir de Alemania, porque Francia ya hace años que parece decidida a pasar a la irrelevancia europea, ha cedido el mando a Alemania.


----------



## Expected (3 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No se trata de matar gente. Se trata de reventar toda la infraestructura, y valor que hay en Londres. Causar máximas pérdidas económicas. Es el único lenguaje que entienden los Anglos.



Y de joder todo el sistema bancario dejando fritos a todos los servidores y en paralelo cortando los tubos de fibra que van por debajo del agua...y cargándose algún satélite que otro...


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...si vienen un montón de tíos con tanques grabando, con armas y después de haber tomado la ciudad...te aseguro que yo también digo cosas parecidas, lo que sea que crea que les va a gustar....vamos, lo tengo clarísimo!



más o menos como los slava ukraini cuando llegaron los ukros no?
ah espera que entonces eran loas al libre albedrío occidental


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.

Que avion es este?


alfonbass dijo:


> Por supuesto que no lo hace, se han cometido errores? por supuesto, hay intereses? pues claro.
> Ahora bien, si se habla de países donde no existe un debate firme de lo que ocurre, donde la oposición real se la silencia o se la mete en la cárcel....amigo, eso no lo hace "occidente". A Navalny, por ejemplo, no lo ha encarcelado "occidente" precisamente
> Una sociedad tiene que funcionar desde la libertad, no hay otra manera moral de funcionar.
> 
> En cuanto a los recursos....si crees que no se debería comerciar, yo no sé como cojones querría usted que muchos países sobreviviesen....del aire?



No es cierto. 

En occidente se admite la disidencia.... Mientras no sea capaz de cambiar el sistema. 

Grecia, polonia con Orbán, Sanders, Corbyn, Kennedy, podemos, trump.... 

Puedes moverte entre "b" Y "c", pero si intentas " A" o " D" Te mato. 

Y lo peor es que este control está avalado por la ciudadania comprada a base de DEUDA. 

Es un plan maquiavelico que en mi opinion, lo peor de todo, es que los que lo controlan son individuos sin bagaje cultural, humanista o social.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

Es verdad. Yo entiendo que odien a Rusia. Los rusos no son monjas de la caridad y tendrán buenos motivos para hacerlo. Pero siendo la mierda chiguagua que son, ponerse a ladrar y amenazar como mastines no creo que termine bien para ellos. Están totalmente envalentonados porque creen que con el apoyo USA son intocables.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> más o menos como los slava ukraini cuando llegaron los ukros no?
> ah espera que entonces eran loas al libre albedrío occidental



No sé, a lo mejor tu harías lo contrario, si eres valiente, enhorabuena, pero vamos, que yo a un tio con un arma no me enfrento
Eso no quiere decir que mucha gente no piense así, no lo estoy negando, (en la misma España hay mucha gente que sigue votando a Podemos) pero me parece que hay muchos matices en eso.
No sé...pensar que también haya gente que piensen de otra sería lo natural....ah no claro...que seguramente se hayan largado por patas

Sinceramente, no comprendo la obsesión de que todo el mundo piense igual y tenga la misma opinión....nunca la entenderé


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé, a lo mejor tu harías lo contrario, si eres valiente, enhorabuena, pero vamos, que yo a un tio con un arma no me enfrento
> Eso no quiere decir que mucha gente no piense así, no lo estoy negando, (en la misma España hay mucha gente que sigue votando a Podemos) pero me parece que hay muchos matices en eso.
> No sé...pensar que también haya gente que piensen de otra sería lo natural....ah no claro...que seguramente se hayan largado por patas
> 
> Sinceramente, no comprendo la obsesión de que todo el mundo piense igual y tenga la misma opinión....nunca la entenderé



preguntales a los quemados vivos en Odesa quizás entonces lo entiendas


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Jul 2022)

__





Putin resiste los golpes






www.msn.com


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo están haciendo estos ataques?. ¿HIMARS, nuevos misiles que les han llegado?


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército polaco aumentará de 150.000 a 350.000, y posiblemente hasta 400.000 soldados - Viceprimer ministro polaco Jaroslaw Kaczynski.



¿Y como lo van a pagar?, ellos no producen gran cosa, los ingleses por supuesto no se lo van a pagar, Alemania tal vez obligada por los ingleses que mandan por encima, y a su vez Alemania obligandonos a nosotros el resto de la UE.


----------



## Tails (3 Jul 2022)

La última parte de la frase es importante. Los proyectiles que EE.UU, enviará al país del Este no deben servir para atacar a Rusia sino para defender el propio territorio ucraniano.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.
> 
> Que avion es este?
> 
> ...



Vale, qué disidencia quieres? estoy seguro que puedes entender que "el sistema" se va a defender a si mismo. Son cosas distintas
Pero es que yo no estoy hablando de eso o asegurando que vivamos en un sistema "perfecto". Ahora bien, si me dices que un "sistema autoritario" va a solucionar los problemas que tenemos o que es "mejor" algo como el estado chino...pues tio...qué quieres que te diga....
Aún así, la pregunta que te hago es vigente (y muy relevante con este conflicto, además) Qué solución planteas para "occidente"? Aliarse con Rusia? en qué términos? quien decidiría qué y por qué? en caso de conflicto entre partes...tendría que ser Rusia la que obtuviese siempre la razón?
Si, son más preguntas, pero son las que nunca se contestan. En tu ideal...qué se hace con quien no está de acuerdo? cómo se gestionan las opiniones divergentes? se silencian o se hacen públicas para un debate sano?

La deuda poco tiene que ver con lo que yo te digo, yo te digo que mi ideal son estados donde se encarguen de lo mínimo, con buenos gestores, punto. A nivel social e ideológico, tiene que haber un debate completo,. sobre cualquier cosa y, por supuesto, el poder debe rotar cada poco tiempo y no generar ningún tipo de beneficio el encargarse del mismo

Una parte de lo que está pasando en Ucrania es también eso. Es el momento de decidir si queremos algo libre, que parece que hay estados en el mundo a los que les molesta mucho esa libertad, Lo veo en muchas personas del foro, además, argumentando contra libertades de pensamiento y poniendo a "Rusia, como la salvadora"

Y sabes lo que me parece necesario? que las ideas de libertad se comprendan, se expandan, la gente entienda que lo más importante, no debe ser el "colectivo" sino ellos mismos, ya que esto es la única manera de mejorar a los que tienes alrededor


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Jul 2022)

Ucrania esta atacando ciudades Rusas.

*Rusia denuncia al menos tres muertos en varias explosiones en Belgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania*

El gobernador de la provincia de Belgorod (Rusia), Viacheslav Gladkov, ha denunciado que al menos tres personas han muerto y otras cuatro han resultado heridas en varias explosiones en la ciudad de Belgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. El mandatario local ha detallado en un mensaje en su canal de Telegram que al menos 11 edificios residenciales y 39 casas han resultado dañados después de producirse varias explosiones. Gladkov dijo anteriormente que el "incidente" estaba siendo investigado.

Belgorod, una ciudad de casi 400.000 habitantes a unos 40 kilómetros al norte de la frontera con Ucrania, es el centro administrativo de la región del mismo nombre. Desde que Rusia lanzó su invasión el 24 de febrero, ha habido numerosos informes de ataques en Belgorod y otras regiones fronterizas con Ucrania, con Moscú acusando a Kiev de llevar a cabo los ataques. Ucrania no se ha atribuido la responsabilidad de ataques anteriores, pero ha descrito los incidentes como una venganza y "karma" por la invasión de Rusia. (Reuters)









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Ucrania reconoce que “es probable” que las fuerzas rusas se hagan con la ciudad clave de Lisichansk


El Ejército ruso asegura haber entrado en la localidad, último bastión de la resistencia ucrania en Lugansk | Ucrania denuncia al menos un muerto en el bombardeo a Mikolaiv del sábado




elpais.com


----------



## pgas (3 Jul 2022)

*Cómo Rusia gana con la membresía de Finlandia en la OTAN*

_*1 de julio de 2022*_

El jefe de la Unión Rusa de Industriales y Empresarios (RUIE), Aleksandr Shokhin, habló sobre las condiciones que la comisión gubernamental sobre Inversión extranjera establece para las empresas extranjeras que deseen deshacerse de los activos rusos. Hay dos condiciones: consentimiento del departamento pertinente de Rusia y un descuento de al menos el 50%.
De hecho, a los extranjeros se les ofrece simplemente abandonar su negocio y, curiosamente, aceptan. Los empresarios finlandeses están huyendo de Rusia más rápido.

• La mayor constructora finlandesa YIT, cuyos ingresos en 2020 ascendieron a 3.100 millones de euros. En Rusia, contaba con 19 proyectos en distintas etapas de ejecución con una superficie de más de 600.000 m2. Los activos de YIT fueron comprados por Etalon nacional por 4.600 millones de rublos.
• El holding de energía Fortum recibió una pérdida de 2.100 millones de euros en el primer trimestre de este año debido a la retirada del mercado ruso. Gazprombank planea comprar su negocio.
• El fabricante de neumáticos Nokian Tyres, que tenía el 80% de su producción en Rusia. La retirada dará lugar a la depreciación de activos por valor de al menos 300 millones de euros. Es probable que las plantas de Nokian continúen operando de forma aislada.
• Fabricante de equipos de registro Ponsse, que representó el 20% de las ventas en la Federación Rusa y la República de Bielorrusia. El negocio es comprado por una empresa asociada con un distribuidor de equipos Ponsse en el Distrito Federal del Lejano Oriente.
• El fabricante de ascensores KONE, que ha estado operando en el mercado ruso desde 1935. Representaba el 3% del mercado ruso.
• Cadena de comida rápida Hesburger. Tenía 4 restaurantes en Bielorrusia y 38 en Rusia.
• La empresa de panadería Fazer ha vendido su negocio a los Servicios Comunales y de Vivienda de Kolomensky. La compañía invirtió 300 millones de euros en el negocio ruso y, según sus propias estimaciones, ocupó el primer puesto del mercado de San Petersburgo con una cuota del 38%, contando con tres fábricas en la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, la participación en el mercado de Moscú, donde Fazer tiene solo una fábrica, se estima en 13%, lo que corresponde al tercer lugar.
• El productor de café Paulig se deshizo de su negocio en Rusia, que representaba el 5% de sus ingresos.
• Lassie finlandesas y Reima han cerrado las ventas online de ropa infantil en San Petersburgo.
• S-Group ha vendido su negocio hotelero – tres hoteles con 900 habitaciones – en San Petersburgo.
• La empresa de procesamiento de madera Stora Enso ha vendido sus plantas de embalaje de cartón ondulado en las regiones de Moscú, Nizhny Novgorod y Kaluga, tras la salida de los aserraderos ubicados en Rusia. El año pasado, la compañía obtuvo 2 mil millones de rublos de ganancias netas en Rusia.
• La productora de quesos fundidos Valio se retira por quinta vez del mercado ruso, vendiendo sus activos a Rusagro. Valio en Rusia controlaba una planta que producía 15.000 toneladas de productos por año, lo que le reportó 320 millones de rublos de ganancias netas durante el año pasado.
• El fabricante de pinturas Tikkurila es el líder del mercado ruso de pinturas decorativas y controla el 20% del mercado. Tikkurila posee tres plantas de producción, tres centros de formación, diez almacenes y centros logísticos en Rusia. La plantilla de la empresa cuenta con unas 1.000 personas. Tikkurila destinará la totalidad de los beneficios de la división rusa del año pasado (888 millones de rublos) a la caridad.
• Fabricante de pinturas Teknos. La facturación anual de la empresa rusa fue de unos 40 millones de euros (alrededor del 10% de la facturación total de la empresa), la empresa ocupó el cuarto lugar en términos de ventas entre los países donde opera Teknos.

La propia Finlandia, además de las pérdidas de su negocio por huir de Rusia, perdió suministros de gas (92% de las importaciones), electricidad (51% de las importaciones), amoníaco (80% de las importaciones), madera (74% de las importaciones).

Como se puede ver en la lista anterior, las empresas rusas logran ganar dinero con la membresía de Finlandia en la OTAN.
En cuanto a mí, estos son excelentes resultados provisionales del mandato de Sanna Marin, de 37 años, _“una vendedora que ascendió a primera ministra”,_ como la describió el ministro del Interior de Estonia, Mart Helme.

*Ivan Lizan*


ya han arruinado su aerolínea de bandera, perderán el canal de Saima y pedidos de buques rompehielos ... además los ruskis se quitan el muerto de la central nuclear ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la bandera de la victoria soviética es como si nosotros empezáramos a sacar la Cruz de Borgoña. Nostalgia por el imperio perdido, pero ninguna ganas de volver al comunismos, que es por lo que salivan nuestros rojeras.



¿Para cuándo vais a sacar la momia de su tumba?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No se trata de matar gente. Se trata de reventar toda la infraestructura, y valor que hay en Londres. Causar máximas pérdidas económicas. Es el único lenguaje que entienden los Anglos.



Esto es el ejemplo de lo que digo. Argumentar a favor de algo así es abominable y es EXACTAMENTE lo que me hace tener la opinión que tengo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A la hora de la verdad un jubilado español en 10 o 15 años a recuperado todo lo que cotizo, pero tienes que tener presente que muchos trabajadores mueren antes de jubilarse, las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> PD- Las pensiones no se pagan con lo que se cotizo hace años, se pagan con lo que se ingresa a dia de hoy y si no les llega que recorten de donde le salga los huevos, tendran que matar a muchos jubilados para mantener el ritmo de ayudas y pagas a inmigrantes, ningun pais regala el dinero de sus ciudadanos, solo en España ocurre esto, la izmierda nos lleva a una guerra civil.



La "izmierda" no es izquierda de verdad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Grecia, polonia con Orbán, Sanders, Corbyn, Kennedy, podemos, trump....



Orbán es de Hungría.


----------



## Egam (3 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que conste que no es que quiera tener razón. Solo quiero razonar y alcanzar la verdad. Quizá Zhukov u otro pueda dar datos mas precisos.
> 
> Hubo otro forero, Remequilox ,que indicó que un proyectil de 155 mm podria costar entre 3000 euros por proyectil y hasta 100000 si es guiado. Mira su post, creo q es bueno.
> 
> ...



Medir por el coste de la municion no creo que sea una buena referencia (estamos muy mal acostumbrados a medir todo en terminos economicos).
Creo que la logistica asociada y la mano de obra especializada necesaria es mucho mas importante que el coste material.
Si lo miras desde esta perspectiva, cuantas toneladas de material puede mover & utilizar UA+Otan dentro de ucrania comparado con Rusia.

Conste que Ucrania tuvo 8 anos para distribuir su arsenal.
Que pueden hacer ahora que se estan destruyendo esos arsenales? Hmm?


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (3 Jul 2022)

Estos perretes son mas tontos que pichote, mas les valdria adoptar un perfil discreto y tratar de llevarse bien con los grandullones como hacen otros paises del este y centroeuropa.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Qué hacen liberales apoyando a Ucrania entonces? En el mapa antes de la operación especial con menos libertad económica que Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> preguntales a los quemados vivos en Odesa quizás entonces lo entiendas



Aquello fue abominable, pero no puedes actuar en base a la venganza...nos vengamos todos de todo y nos matamos todos? Eso mes lo que quieres? solo violencia y más violencia?
Es patético


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, pero no. No es tan romántico como lo pintas. En el sistema-mundo capitalista de los últimos 400 años Rusia siempre ha sido una zona periférica y siempre ha pugnado por acercarse al centro (Paises Bajos al principio, Inglaterra después y USA ahora). Por supuesto para hacer más y mejores negocios, no hay amor ahí. Ahora que el centro del sistema-mundo está pivotando hacia China, Rusia hace lo que lleva haciendo 4 siglos: intentar acercarse al centro. O sea, China.
> 
> El capitalismo occidental hace décadas que está muerto. Hoy en día el 90% de los nodos de producción están fuera de Occidente y el neoliberalismo suicida se ha encerrado en un sistema de pajas financieras que ha machacado la economía productiva real y ha generado una burbuja de deuda que no hay dios que la pague. El capitalismo en USA se ha convertido en un neofeudalismo de rentistas de Wall Street sin una puta fábrica para crear riqueza real. Conscientes de ello, de que van al desastre irremediablemente, se dedican ahora a sembrar el caos por el mundo y ver si sucede un milagro que los salve, convirtiéndose en un estado paria al que solo siguen sus vasallos y al que el resto del mundo no hace ni puto caso. El resto del mundo, China, Rusia, India, etc...etc.... lo que hacen es intentar apartarse todo lo posible para que la supernova que va a ser occidente no les salpique. A día de hoy dudo que los rusos quieran algo de Occidente. Solo estar lo más lejos posible para que la mierda no les salpique.
> 
> Por supuesto tampoco les interesa que "el día después" europa sea un páramo de zombies hambrientos (con esos no se puede hacer negocios) y son reticentes a volar todos los puentes. Pero que Occidente ya no es preferencial para ellos es un hecho.



Perdona por la no respuesta de ayer. 

Tienes razón en lo esencial: el centro del sistema-mundo ha pivotado hacia el Oriente y Rusia busca acercarse al centro. Es una decisión inteligente, aunque no tomada libremente. Putin lleva veinte años intentando ser Europa, pero le hemos dado calabazas todas y cada una de las veces que ha llamado a la puerta, tanto a él como a sus antecesores en el cargo. ¿Recuerdas aquello de la "casa común europea" que decía Gorbachov (engañado por Kohl) en los 80? Yo sí. 

El capitalismo anglo no entiende _su _globalización sino excluyendo a Rusia. La política exterior rusa es consecuente con sus intereses, pero no tanto con su historia y su forma de sentir. Sí, digo su forma de sentir porque las mentalidades entran dentro de los procesos a largo plazo que decía, con razón, Braudel. Habrán tomado la decisión correcta, pero lo han hecho contra su forma profunda de pensar y obligados por las circunstancias. Que supongo que es como, finalmente, se toman siempre las grandes decisiones y los giros históricos. Pero al fin Putin es un hijo de su tiempo y un heredero de la Ilustración rusa, que siempre mira a Europa. Su "asianismo" no es vocacional, sino circunstancial, por muy definitivo que a la larga pueda ser. Los políticos rusos que vengan dentro de un par de décadas sí serán asianistas convencidos. 

Pero el ruso de hoy no lo es. Sus ciudadanos no lo son. A eso me refería en mi mensaje. Intelectual y emocionalmente siguen muy vinculados a Europa, la siguen echando de menos. Y yo creo que seguirá siendo así incluso con las generaciones que ahora son jóvenes. Pero no con las siguientes, que ya nacerán mirando a Pekín.

Como dices, seguramente tiene que ser así. Pero es una pena. Los procesos históricos tendrán su lógica; pero las personas tenemos otra y duramos lo que duramos.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esto es el ejemplo de lo que digo. Argumentar a favor de algo así es abominable y es EXACTAMENTE lo que me hace tener la opinión que tengo



No he argumentado a favor. Simplemente es que si hay guerra OTAN-Rusia los rusos va a ir a hacer el máximo daño económico. Van a atacar el núcleo del sistema. ¿Te pensabas que las élites extractivas Otánicas se iban a ir de rositas? Lo perderán todo.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué hacen liberales apoyando a Ucrania entonces? En el mapa antes de la operación especial con menos libertad económica que Rusia.



Nunca puso NADIE a Ucrania como ejemplo...se puso a Rusia como aquello que no debió haber hecho.

Ucrania tenía muchos problemas, muchos de ellos propios y otros por la intervención rusa constante en sus asuntos durante años, desde la independencia del país, para ser correcto


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No he argumentado a favor. Simplemente es que si hay guerra OTAN-Rusia los rusos va a ir a hacer el máximo daño económico. Van a atacar el núcleo del sistema. ¿Te pensabas que las élites extractivas Otánicas se iban a ir de rositas? Lo perderán todo.



Hombre, si argumentas a favor de una guerra nuclear o de "destruir" una ciudad, ya te digo yo que "el bueno" no eres


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El "judeocristianismo" es otro invento, como lo de "occidente" o mundo libre.
> El Islam proviene del mismo tronco abrahamico que los otros dos....
> Católicos y ortodoxos detestan el judaísmo y fue el protestantismo, que no fue más que una vuelta a medias al judaísmo, el que acuñó ese concepto...



El protestantismo es considerado una rama del cristianismo, pero más bien parece una reacción del judaísmo contra el cristianismo, creando una nueva religión que comparte tronco común con el cristianismo y el Islam, pero está más próxima al judaísmo que cualquiera de ellas.

Otro fracaso alemán el no ser capaz de acabar con la hejería protestante, ni siquiera utilizando todo el oro que los españoles sacaban de América, al contrario ese oro sirvió para cimentar las fortunas de los banqueros protestantes.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es parecerse a lo verde, no crees?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si argumentas a favor de una guerra nuclear o de "destruir" una ciudad, ya te digo yo que "el bueno" no eres



Es lo que hay. Vivimos en universos diferentes. Si os pasáis os incineramos. 

Por cierto Otánicos liberticidas: Liberad a Assange.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El protestantismo es considerado una rama del cristianismo, pero más bien parece una reacción del judaísmo contra el cristianismo, creando una nueva religión que comparte tronco común con el cristianismo y el Islam, pero está más próxima al judaísmo que cualquiera de ellas.
> 
> Otro fracaso alemán el no ser capaz de acabar con la hejería protestante, ni siquiera utilizando todo el oro que los españoles sacaban de América, al contrario ese oro sirvió para cimentar las fortunas de los banqueros protestantes.



Habría que hablar de judeprotestantismo más que de judeocristianismo.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale, qué disidencia quieres? estoy seguro que puedes entender que "el sistema" se va a defender a si mismo. Son cosas distintas
> Pero es que yo no estoy hablando de eso o asegurando que vivamos en un sistema "perfecto". Ahora bien, si me dices que un "sistema autoritario" va a solucionar los problemas que tenemos o que es "mejor" algo como el estado chino...pues tio...qué quieres que te diga....
> Aún así, la pregunta que te hago es vigente (y muy relevante con este conflicto, además) Qué solución planteas para "occidente"? Aliarse con Rusia? en qué términos? quien decidiría qué y por qué? en caso de conflicto entre partes...tendría que ser Rusia la que obtuviese siempre la razón?
> Si, son más preguntas, pero son las que nunca se contestan. En tu ideal...qué se hace con quien no está de acuerdo? cómo se gestionan las opiniones divergentes? se silencian o se hacen públicas para un debate sano?
> ...



La solucion de occidente es plegar velas... 

Somos tan autoritarios como ellos. Pero tenemos la ventaja de que podemos endeudarnos gratis y seguir disponiendo de todo lo que queremos barato. Que mas quieres? Tienes de todo... Da igual que te esfuerces porque el sistema social te permite vivir bien.... De que te vas quejar? Si quieres quejarte, te manifiestas con el permiso de delegacion del gobierno....contra los toros...a favor de los toros. ..contra la guerra....contra el aborto. ...a favor del avorto. ..Y vuelves a casa bien protestado.... A ver netflix. 


Es un mundo distopico que nos lo hemos creido como normal. Pirque teniamos los portavuones y las bases EN TODO EL MUNDO. Nuestros dirigentes y el pueblo nos hemos despistado..... Y nos han adelantado por la derecha. 
El petroleo vale tantos rublos... El gas tantos rublos.... O yuanes.....porque? 


Porque ahora hay 3.000.000.000 de personas que viven en unos estados que quieren vivir como nosotros.. . .. Y nosotros que no somos ni mil millones nos toca jodernos. 

Ya veremos como va eso de la "libertad" a partir de ahora en occidente:

Racionamiento de energia, 
Control total sobre capital financiero
Sociedad digitalmente controlada por covid pass y muy pronto carnet social con puntos a la China... 
Modelo educativo NWO
MASSMEDIA CONTROLADA
Medicina controlada por bigpharma

Partidos controlaeos por el estado.. . . (Ejemplo ciudadanos.... ) 


Es una verguenza.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Qué hacen liberales apoyando a Ucrania entonces? En el mapa antes de la operación especial con menos libertad económica que Rusia.



No apoyan a ukrania. Apoyan al estado ilegitimo actual ukraniano para quedarse con el suelo y el subsuelo ukraniano.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Orbán es de Hungría.



Me ha faltado una puta coma entre polonia y el cabezon..... Perdon.....


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Habría que hablar de judeprotestantismo más que de judeocristianismo.



Es que judeo-cristianismo es casi un oxímoron, pues Jesucristo nació judío pero murió cristiano asesinado precisamente por judíos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Hay muchas teorías de por qué las cosas tienen valor, pero una buena teoría del valor debe explicar por qué el papel y los apuntes electrónicos fiat tienen valor en las fases expansivas, pero también debe explicar por qué la gente los abandona una vez llega la inflación, momento en que el oro recupera más que toda la capacidad de compra que previamente había pasado al fiat.
> 
> Si el valor del fiat fuera establecido por decreto del gobierno, y tuviera como fin exclusivo el pago de impuestos, siendo la utilidad para el intercambio general una consecuencia indirecta, ¿cómo se explica que exista la inflación? simplemente ésta no debería existir, si es el gobierno el que dicta el valor de las cosas. Además, ¿por qué los ciudadanos se empeñan en no seguir los decretos del gobierno atesorando oro y plata? ¿Manías de la gente, entonces?
> 
> ...



Para extraer y refinar oro y plata hacen falta trabajo humano y energía. Para emitir apuntes electrónicos, no.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.

Edito... .. Yak 130....gracias. Me estaba poniendo nervioso 

Que avion es este


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

Lugansk ha sido liberado de los nazis…
The whole territory of the Lugansk People’s Republic has been wrested from Ukrainian control, Moscow says








Donbass republic fully liberated – Russian defense minister


Meta: Ukrainian troops have been completely pushed out of the Lugansk People’s Republic, Russia says




www.rt.com





Voy a abrir el paraguas…los lloros de los CMs del otanfato hoy serán intensos…


----------



## Salamandra (3 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Para extraer y refinar oro y plata hacen falta trabajo humano y energía. Para emitir apuntes electrónicos, no.



Y tiene un uso.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La solucion de occidente es plegar velas...
> 
> Somos tan autoritarios como ellos. Pero tenemos la ventaja de que podemos endeudarnos gratis y seguir disponiendo de todo lo que queremos barato. Que mas quieres? Tienes de todo... Da igual que te esfuerces porque el sistema social te permite vivir bien.... De que te vas quejar? Si quieres quejarte, te manifiestas con el permiso de delegacion del gobierno....contra los toros...a favor de los toros. ..contra la guerra....contra el aborto. ...a favor del avorto. ..Y vuelves a casa bien protestado.... A ver netflix.



Por un lado dices que somos autoritarios y por otro, que el problema es que tenemos Netflix y lo que "queramos"? What?


bigmaller dijo:


> Es un mundo distopico que nos lo hemos creido como normal. Pirque teniamos los portavuones y las bases EN TODO EL MUNDO. Nuestros dirigentes y el pueblo nos hemos despistado..... Y nos han adelantado por la derecha.
> El petroleo vale tantos rublos... El gas tantos rublos.... O yuanes.....porque?



Yo creo que a la gente le suda el pie los portaviones que "tengamos". No, lo que nos importa, al menos a mi, es tener el ritmo de vida que he escogido, poder trabajar por ello y, si vienen mal dadas, tener la oportunidad de reinventarme, como hemos tenido muchos que hacer 


bigmaller dijo:


> Porque ahora hay 3.000.000.000 de personas que viven en unos estados que quieren vivir como nosotros.. . .. Y nosotros que no somos ni mil millones nos toca jodernos.



Y ojalá fueran 6.000.000.000 de personas que quieran vivir de la misma manera. Cuanta más libertad, más opciones de comercio de todo tipo de productos y SERVICIOS. No, no nos vamos a "joder" porque haya gente que quiera vivir como nosotros, nos podemos "joder" si viene alguien de dentro a tratar de joder la libertad


bigmaller dijo:


> Ya veremos como va eso de la "libertad" a partir de ahora en occidente:
> 
> Racionamiento de energia,
> Control total sobre capital financiero
> ...



Ese tipo de cosas son las que nos quejamos los liberales, y llevamos haciéndolo años, además, otra cosa es que escuchéis o no, que creo que no lo hacéis.
Precisamente, la ÚNICA solución a esas amenazas está en quitarle poder a los estados...vamos, LO CONTRARIO de lo que quiere montar el Kremlin a nivel geopolítico


----------



## niraj (3 Jul 2022)

Precisamente Jalife emitió un vídeo de su viaje a Uzbekistán hace apenas unos días.
No cuenta gran cosa de su importancia geoestratégica, pero lo dejo igualmente


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No se trata de matar gente. Se trata de reventar toda la infraestructura, y valor que hay en Londres. Causar máximas pérdidas económicas. Es el único lenguaje que entienden los Anglos.



Eso les da igual actualmente. Pueden moverse de palacio en palacio, hay que hacer como con Somoza, cazarlos en el yate.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es un mundo distopico que nos lo hemos creido como normal. Pirque teniamos los portavuones y las bases EN TODO EL MUNDO. Nuestros dirigentes y el pueblo nos hemos despistado..... Y nos han adelantado por la derecha.
> El petroleo vale tantos rublos... El gas tantos rublos.... O yuanes.....porque?
> 
> 
> ...



Te imaginas a los chinos o indios bombardeandonos e invadiendonos para traernos la democracia?

Libertac a Cascoporro, podria llamarse la operacion.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Perdona por la no respuesta de ayer.
> 
> Tienes razón en lo esencial: el centro del sistema-mundo ha pivotado hacia el Oriente y Rusia busca acercarse al centro. Es una decisión inteligente, aunque no tomada libremente. Putin lleva veinte años intentando ser Europa, pero le hemos dado calabazas todas y cada una de las veces que ha llamado a la puerta, tanto a él como a sus antecesores en el cargo. ¿Recuerdas aquello de la "casa común europea" que decía Gorbachov (engañado por Kohl) en los 80? Yo sí.
> 
> ...



Que va ... es peor que éso. No los quieren excluir, los quieren dominar. Los quieren dentro pero dominados. Como bien dices Rusia lleva siglos intentando acceder en condiciones de igualdad y esa pretensión nunca ha sido aceptada por occidente. Ni el aislamiento de los soviéticos fue buscado, fue impuesto desde fuera.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Te imaginas a los chinos o indios bombardeandonos e invadiendonos para traernos la democracia?
> 
> Libertac a Cascoporro, podria llamarse la operacion.



Libeltac a Cascopolo. Mucho más proceresco si no se entiende nada.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va ... es peor que éso. No los quieren excluir, los quieren dominar. Los quieren dentro pero dominados. Como bien dices Rusia lleva siglos intentando acceder en condiciones de igualdad y esa pretensión nunca ha sido aceptada por occidente. Ni el aislamiento de los soviéticos fue buscado, fue impuesto desde fuera.



Si claro....a la gente dentro de la URSS la dejaban salir del país sin ningún tipo de traba....(sarcasmo)


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es que judeo-cristianismo es casi un oxímoron, pues Jesucristo nació judío pero murió cristiano asesinado precisamente por judíos.



Jesucristo nació judio y murió judio condenado por herejía. Acaso Miguel Servet nació cristiano y murió servetiano? 

El cristianismo es un invento muy posterior a su muerte y que, muy probablemente, tiene poco o nada que ver con lo que el decía.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si claro....a la gente dentro de la URSS la dejaban salir del país sin ningún tipo de traba....(sarcasmo)



Económico .... aislamiento económico.

El otro "aislamiento" es lógico. No vas a invertir 20 ó 25 años en formar un científico o un ingeniero o un matemático para que se largue a Francia al día siguiente de acabar la carrera porque quiere ser "libre" ....


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lugansk ha sido liberado de los nazis…
> The whole territory of the Lugansk People’s Republic has been wrested from Ukrainian control, Moscow says
> 
> 
> ...



Las lágrimas son una inversión al alza....


----------



## alcorconita (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.
> 
> Que avion es este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109709




Un Su-30?


----------



## Burbruxista (3 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Si claro, mercenario que capturen mercenario ejecutado. Lo mismo los mercenarios a partir de ese momento no capturan vivo ningún ruso ...
> 
> No hay término medio, o se cumplen las reglas de la guerra o no hay reglas. Los mercenarios integrados en el ejército ucraniano son soldados ucranianos a todos los efectos.



De verdad que pierdes el sentido común por completo. Estás tan fanatizado en contra de Rusia que pierdes el equilibrio por todos lados. Acabas de confundir mercenarios con voluntarios, cosa que incluso tu versión Mr. Hyde distinguirá a la primera, que persona inteligente eres.

Entenderás que entre 300 USD al mes que cobra un militar ucraniano y los *hasta 2.000 al día *que cobra un mercenario pues hay una diferencia abismal de concepto. Tanto que una parte de los 5.000 millones que necesita Ucrania cada mes, tiene como destino pagar estos “soldados ucranianos a todos los efectos”, puede que tenga que meter quizá 300 milloncejos mensuales por esta subcontratación. Pero hombre, si ya viste las ofertas de empleo por internet al poco del comienzo de la operación militar rusa, qué digo, incluso antes. Esas nóminas se manejaban, entre 1000 y 2000 al día. Unos que haya aguantado allí tres meses puede tener casi 200.000$ en la buchaca.

En cuanto a el castigo que les espera, aunque mi opinión no le sirva al mercenario, yo nunca puedo ser partidario de la pena de muerte, aunque la alternativa (por ejemplo 30 años de cárcel, que igual no es menos doloroso) tenga costes para el que tiene que aplicar el castigo. Pero si esa es la legalidad en las repúblicas del Donbás, entonces mercenario que va allí subcontratado, a por su nómina de 2.000 $ diarios, sabe que se juega la vida tanto en el campo como si le hacen prisionero. A tiempo está de volverse por donde ha venido e irse a matar gente a otro lado que tenga menos riesgo (y le paguen menos, claro).


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Económico .... aislamiento económico.
> 
> El otro "aislamiento" es lógico. No vas a invertir 20 ó 25 años en formar un científico o un ingeniero o un matemático para que se largue a Francia al día siguiente de acabar la carrera porque quiere ser "libre" ....



Entonces es lógico que se aísle a alguien que tiene a sus ciudadanos en una cárcel...las personas no somos propiedades


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Y como lo van a pagar?, ellos no producen gran cosa, los ingleses por supuesto no se lo van a pagar, Alemania tal vez obligada por los ingleses que mandan por encima, y a su vez Alemania obligandonos a nosotros el resto de la UE.



Es ruido.
Como casi todo lo que sale de occidente.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Jul 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> En cuanto a el castigo que les espera, aunque mi opinión no le sirva al mercenario, yo nunca puedo ser partidario de la pena de muerte, aunque la alternativa (por ejemplo 30 años de cárcel, que igual no es menos doloroso) tenga costes para el que tiene que aplicar el castigo. Pero si esa es la legalidad en las repúblicas del Donbás, entonces mercenario que va allí subcontratado, a por su nómina de 2.000 $ diarios, sabe que se juega la vida tanto en el campo como si le hacen prisionero. A tiempo está de volverse por donde ha venido e irse a matar gente a otro lado que tenga menos riesgo (y le paguen menos, claro).



Ejecutar al prisionero enemigo se hacia en unas epocas en que las personas, en este caso los soldados, no tenian informacion ni conocian nada de lo que ocurria mas alla de sus narices.

Hoy en dia saben que si hoy matas a un prisionero, mañana te tocara a ti.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces es lógico que se aísle a alguien que tiene a sus ciudadanos en una cárcel...las personas no somos propiedades



No se les aislaba por éso. Se les aislaba por miedo a que su modelo económico y social calara entre las masas occidentales. Tres cojones importaba en occidente lo que hicieran los soviéticos con sus gentes, lo mismo que ahora importan tres cojones lo que hagan los saudíes con las suyas.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Y como lo van a pagar?, ellos no producen gran cosa, los ingleses por supuesto no se lo van a pagar, Alemania tal vez obligada por los ingleses que mandan por encima, y a su vez Alemania obligandonos a nosotros el resto de la UE.



Imprimirán guita. Está todo inventado. Hasta que la población diga basta por la inflación/hiperinflación. Veremos en invierno cómo queda la cosa con el corte de gas Ruso.


----------



## Julc (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si claro....a la gente dentro de la URSS la dejaban salir del país sin ningún tipo de traba....(sarcasmo)



Tú no podías salir ni de tu casa hace no mucho.
Y si quieren, mañana ya no puedes.


----------



## Sinjar (3 Jul 2022)

Lugansk liberado. Da para paja.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Tú no podías salir ni de tu casa hace no mucho.
> Y si quieren, mañana ya no puedes.



Efectivamente, nos toca vivir en una sociedad distópica…la dictadura es total. Ninguna dictadura anterior podía controlar a sus ciudadanos al extremo actual…


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas lanzan más de 30 ataques a la base militar rusa en Melitopol.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas lanzan más de 30 ataques a la base militar rusa en Melitopol, según informa el alcalde de la localidad y recoge Reuters.

La agencia de noticias rusa RIA informó de que Ucrania había atacado la zona de Melitopol donde se encuentra el aeropuerto de la ciudad, pero no especificó qué había sido atacado.


----------



## Zappa (3 Jul 2022)

¿Vamos a morir con lo del HIMARS y Belgorod?





__





Ucrania emplea HIMARS y ataca Belgorod, ciudad dentro de la puta Rusia, se reportan fuertes explosiones y varios muertos.


Para Ucrania Belgorod es un objetivo militar de primer orden por los siguientes motivos: - Se encuentra a 79 kilómetros de Járkov. - La ciudad cuenta con depósitos de munición y combustible gigantescos, todo lo que va hacia el Donbass para por Belgorod. - Los heridos rusos son evacuados vía...




www.burbuja.info





Yo es que ya veo claro que esto no se enfría NUNCA hasta llegar a los pepinos nucleares o similar, el tiempo de la diplomacia ya la paz ya ha pasado y no tengo del todo claro que va a pasar, gane uno u otro.

Si gana Rusia, nos corta el gas para siempre a no ser que pasemos por el aro que nos digan. Se acabó la UE.

Si gana Ucrania, en Rusia hay un 50/50 de que vuelen los ICBMs si ven que la OTAN va a tomar el control de Moscú a través de su proxy Ucrania.

En fin, que llevamos ya no se ni cuanto de guerra y esto no parece que vaya bien para nadie, excepto para estos dos:





Muy calladitos están, son mucho más inteligentes que nuestros _"espertos y lisensiados"_









India se convierte en la "puerta trasera" del petróleo ruso que Europa y Estados Unidos rechazan


India ha multiplicado por diez sus importaciones de crudo ruso. El Kremlin, por su parte, ha abaratado los precios.




www.elespanol.com













China, al auxilio de Rusia con la compra de (mucho) más petróleo


Las importaciones de crudo aumentan el 55% y llegan a un máximo histórico en medio de las sanciones de Occidente




es.ara.cat





A río revuelto, ganacia de pescadores.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por un lado dices que somos autoritarios y por otro, que el problema es que tenemos Netflix y lo que "queramos"? What?
> 
> 
> Yo creo que a la gente le suda el pie los portaviones que "tengamos". No, lo que nos importa, al menos a mi, es tener el ritmo de vida que he escogido, poder trabajar por ello y, si vienen mal dadas, tener la oportunidad de reinventarme, como hemos tenido muchos que hacer
> ...



Tela.

Increible el lavado de cerebro. 

Te imaginas qué sucederia si 6.000.000.000 de personas tuvieran una nevera? Y un coche? Y unas vacaciones? Y un cachopo? Y un desodorante? y carreteras?

Tan dificil es de ver? 

"Quitarle el poder a los estados... " Pero si no tienen ningun poder en occidente!!!!


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Un Su-30?



La carlinga abierta de lado?


----------



## autsaider (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Te has enterado que ya tomaron Lysychanks, verdad ?
> 
> Me encantan tus post y los de @Disturbed porque cada vez parecen más descolgados de lo que está pasando en el terreno.



Hablé con un argentino en persona hace unos días. Primero me dijo que argentina no tiene arreglo posible. Pero lo interesante vino después porque luego me dijo que España es un país siempre de derechas, que hemos tenido una guerra civil y luego una dictadura y luego lo hemos enterrado todo como si no hubiera pasado nada y que españa es el único país del mundo donde algo así podría pasar.

Me acordé de lo que tú nos cuentas. Y mi intuición me dice que di con el argentino típico, no con la excepción que confirma la regla. ¿Me equivoco?

Si, ya sé que este no es el hilo donde comentarlo, pero es que tampoco he encontrado ningún hilo sobre argentina.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

Protestas masivas esta noche en la región autónoma de Karakalpakstan (Uzbekistán) después de que el gobierno revelara su propuesta de una nueva constitución, que podría despojar a Karakalpakstan de muchos derechos.

¿Intervendrá Rusia?


----------



## Burbruxista (3 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Iros olvidando desde ya de cualquier proyecto rusoeuropeo....las relaciones con Rusia están rotas para 20 años o más.
> 
> Usa y Europa están condenadas a entenderse. Y en Europa vamos a una americanización aún mayor de la sociedad. Todos vuestros hijos hablarán un inglés perfecto, y los estados nación serán reliquias del pasado.
> 
> Rusia ha decidido volar por ella misma y buscar otros socios menos decadentes, y bien que hace.



Estás suponiendo que la calidad de vida en occidente en el futuro próximo va a ser como era en el año 2000.

Pero si seguimos en la dirección que vamos (no hace falta volver a explicar cuál es y sus causas), como tarde en el año 2030 vas a tener en Europa unos conflictos del carajo de la vela. Y entonces vas a estar más preocupado en cómo sacar adelante a tus hijos y en su seguridad, y te la va a traer al pairo la americanización o no de la sociedad.

Edito para decir que después de redactar esto veo que ya habéis debatido sobre el tema


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas y republicanas liberaron por completo la LPR - Shoigu.*

@anna_noticias


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Jesucristo nació judio y murió judio condenado por herejía. Acaso Miguel Servet nació cristiano y murió servetiano?
> 
> El cristianismo es un invento muy posterior a su muerte y que, muy probablemente, tiene poco o nada que ver con lo que el decía.



Servet nació cristiano y murió asesinado por protestantes, no sabemos si murió como protestante o bien se arrepintió de su herejía al final y murió como cristiano.

Servet era un hombre, Jesucristo era (es) Dios.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

Es decir todo lo opuesto al judaísmo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Situación en Severodonetsk-Lysichansk a las 13.00 horas del 3 de julio de 2022

A pesar del informe del Ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa al Comandante en Jefe Supremo la operación para limpiar el Caldero Lisichansky está lejos de terminar.

Las unidades rusas llegaron a las afueras del sur de Belogorovka y efectivamente tomaron el control de las fronteras administrativas del Óblast de Lugansk/República Popular de Luhansk. La mayoría de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron Belogorovka. Se observa una salida similar en Grigorovka.

La carretera Belogorovka - Maloryazantsevo - Lisichansky - Lisichansk fue tomada bajo control. La lucha en White Mountain terminó. Pero todavía hay focos de resistencia tanto en la ciudad misma como en los campos.

Sí, para fines de la próxima semana en Lisichansk ya no habrá más corresponsales militares y trabajadores humanitarios. Sí, Lisichansk realmente cayó. Pero hasta ahora la situación no se ha estabilizado lo suficiente como para volver a pintar todo este territorio de nuestro color rojo.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Lysichansk #Lugansk #Rusia #Severodonetsk #Seversk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jul 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Lugansk liberado. Da para paja.



fintazo, y las putas siotanicas del florillo de mierda calladitas, XD


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

Joderrrrrrr pifias,no te das cuenta que aburres hasta las moscas joio.......


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

La Finlandesa está bien buena. Ahora, con ese coño-gobierno, sería sublime que Rusia les zampara una buena parta de su territorio como margen de seguridad con la OTAN.


----------



## Mitrofán (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Viajar es muy bonito. Yo también conozco Uzbekistán.
> Pero es que mi suegro lleva viviendo 75 años allí
> Y mi suegra vivió 50 Años.
> 
> No se puede saber de todo.



argumentum ad patres in lege


----------



## keylargof (3 Jul 2022)

Están desnazificando Belgorod, día de celebración


----------



## lapetus (3 Jul 2022)

Ninguna de esas pavas es presidenta ni manda una mierda.
Las "democracias" occidentales son teatros.


----------



## Magick (3 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Perdona por la no respuesta de ayer.
> 
> Tienes razón en lo esencial: el centro del sistema-mundo ha pivotado hacia el Oriente y Rusia busca acercarse al centro. Es una decisión inteligente, aunque no tomada libremente. Putin lleva veinte años intentando ser Europa, pero le hemos dado calabazas todas y cada una de las veces que ha llamado a la puerta, tanto a él como a sus antecesores en el cargo. ¿Recuerdas aquello de la "casa común europea" que decía Gorbachov (engañado por Kohl) en los 80? Yo sí.
> 
> ...




O quizá, quien sabe si en vez de una Rusia marginada de Europa, sea Europa la que se convierta en una región rusa. 
Al euro-dolar le quedan tres telediarios.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hace años tuve la suerte de ver un documental sobre tribus de nueva guinea de las que ahora quedan pocas .
> 
> El caso es que usaban conchas como moneda y las tenían envueltas en hojas como si fuese un tesoro muy preciado .
> Las cambiaban por cerdos o por mujeres .
> ...



Menudo idiota. Se pasa primero por el mar, recoge todas las conchas necesarias, vuelve allí y se hace cacique local comprando muchas mujeres y cerdos. Hay gente que no tiene visión de mercado...


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Putin fue informado de la plena ocupación de la región de Luhansk*

ROMAN PETRENKO - DOMINGO, 3 JULIO 2022, 12:49

Sergei Shoigu, el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, informó al presidente del país agresor, Putin, sobre la ocupación de toda la región de Luhansk.

*Fuente: TASS, RIA Novosti con referencia al Ministerio de Defensa*

Detalles: Putin fue informado sobre el supuesto control total de Lisichansk por parte de los rusos.

*Además de Lisychansk, las fuerzas rusas habrían ocupado Bilohorivka, Novodruzhesk, Maloryazantseve y Bila Hora.*

Por qué es importante: Putin, que iba a capturar Kiev y toda Ucrania en 2 días, está tratando de presentar la ocupación de las regiones de Luhansk y Donetsk a su electorado como una victoria en la guerra.

Actualmente, *Ucrania no está informando oficialmente sobre la situación en Lisichansk.*


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Jul 2022)

Geopolíticamente. Qué triste es ver esto, por dios.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y es por eso por lo que nunca ganaremos el dilema del prisionero.



A no ser que cambiemos el paradigma.


----------



## lapetus (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> condenado por herejía



En realidad no.

Fue condenado por sedición al imperio romano.
Las herejías se podían decir, no era delito contra Roma. A San Pablo sí que le acusan de hereje y lo liberan porque no es delito.
Pero a Jesús le atraparon por los pelos con el argumento de que se decía rey y predicaba la venida del reino.
Eso en Israel sólo podía significar la liberación política, es decir, un caudillo que se levantara y luchara físicamente contra los romanos.
Todo el mundo en Israel estaba hasta los huevos del dominio pagano y muchos estaban por levantarse.
Lo cual acabó pasando dos veces una vez muerto el Señor y redundó en la destrucción del templo y de los judíos.

Los fariseos denuncian a Jesús no tanto por herejías (probablemente lo que Jesús decía no iba frontalmente en contra del judaismo), sino porque estaba arengando a la gente sin tener un ejército. Porque cuando el pueblo en Israel presencia las curaciones que hacía Jesús, eso quiere decir que Dios está otra vez con ellos y muchos quieren levantarse y luchar.

Un levantamiento en falso hubiese supuesto la ejecución de los miembros del Sanhedrín. Y ellos querían tener de momento la cosa en calma y al pueblo unido para hacer fuerza contra la estatua del emperador que querían poner en el templo.

Así que lo denunciaron por supuesto rey. Los romanos no se la jugaban con esto y lo crucificaron, que era el castigo reservado a los sediciosos. No se castigaba a ladrones ni herejes con crucifixión. Los dos ladrones eran probablemente otros nacionalistas judíos, o seguidores de Jesús.


----------



## alcorconita (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La carlinga abierta de lado?



Pues un Su-75 Checkmate.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es decir todo lo opuesto al judaísmo.



Fíjate si eran contrarios al judaismo que hasta finales del siglo I aun debatían si los gentiles que se convertían al cristianismo (los llamaban así: gentiles) se debían circuncidar o no.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En realidad no.
> 
> Fue condenado por sedición al imperio romano.
> Las herejías se podían decir, no era delito contra Roma. A San Pablo sí que le acusan de hereje y lo liberan porque no es delito.
> ...



A Jesucristo se lo calzaron por lo que se lo calzaron: los propios judios se lo entregaron a los romanos y estos, por la "paz" social, por tener el gallinero judío tranquilo, se lo cepillaron con la primera excusa que se les ocurrió. Qué estos quieren que me lo cepille? Pues me lo cepillo, fin del problema.

Coño ... les dieron a elegir entre este y barrabás y ya ves lo que eligieron ....  

Y luego el actual cristianismo es producto de la expurgación por parte de la Iglesia de las múltiples sectas, herejías y textos que circulaban por ahí hasta el siglo II. Es decir, es un producto hecho a medida, como el euskera batua.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menudo idiota. Se pasa primero por el mar, recoge todas las conchas necesarias, vuelve allí y se hace cacique local comprando muchas mujeres y cerdos. Hay gente que no tiene visión de mercado...



a pesar de ser primitivos e ir desnudos eran unos tipos listos y fuertes negociadores ! 

Defendía muy bien sus propiedades de tribus enemigas con las que estaban siempre en guerra ( eran las tríbus caníbales ) 

Es una pena que la secta woke impida que esos documentales se puedan ver ahora y las nuevas generaciones desconozcan que existen las tribus.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tela.
> 
> Increible el lavado de cerebro.
> 
> ...



Sucedería que sería algo malo para vosotros, seguramente...que la gente tenga facilidades y viva mejor es un problema para usted? Hostia.....


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

Exacto. Y aquí el personal no se entera, o no quiere enterarse.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Tu sabrás lo que tu eres, viendo lo que posteas, me da la impresión de que mucho, no sales de casa


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Están más buenas las finesas, gracias


----------



## El-Mano (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

La rubita lo dice claro, llevamos esperando desde el 2014. Al final la espera y el sacrificio ( si no se hubieran resistido no lo habrian logrado ) han dado frutos, y estan que se salen de contentos.


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Dicen estos panfleteros que Biden enviará más tropas a Alemania y Polonia
para construir una fortaleza europea, para "protegernos" contra el "gangster 
del Kremlin ,Putin":


_* Biden nos envía dos escuadrones adicionales con modernos aviones de combate 
F35 al Reino Unido. Se refuerzan las fuerzas de defensa aérea: 625 soldados USA
serán enviados a Alemania, más tropas a Italia. Ante España, se estacionarán *_
*dos destructores estadounidenses adicionales (actualmente son cuatro).
Polonia recibe un nuevo cuartel general para el quinto cuerpo de Estados Unidos.*









USA schützen uns mit mehr Soldaten – Applaus aus Deutschland: „Uncle Sam ist zurück!“


Wegen Russlands Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine schickt US-Präsident Biden neue Truppen nach Europa. Und macht auf dem Nato-Gipfel klar: Die USA sind zurück!




www.bild.de





Parece que Putin está acojonao...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Parece que ya están rodeando Seversk.
Los rusos son una apisonadora absoluta.




Dice Twitter que el contenido es delicado     
Y es un mapa de la victoria ruso


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El euskera o algo parecido se hablaba en muchos sitios de la cornisa cantábrica y los pirineos hasta la alta edad media.... Arán significa valle.... Valle del valle....



En el Pirineo abundan los topónimos con un origen euskérico o parecido, pero en la antigüedad el Pirineo central y oriental no estaba poblado por la tribu de los vascones que citan las fuentes; por ejemplo el Pirineo central estaba poblado por los Iacetanos (capital, la actual Jaca) que no era vascones aunque alguna fuente antigua dice que sí lo eran.

Mas al este gran parte de la provincia de Huesca estaba controlada por los Ilergetes que eran sin duda íberos, incluyendo la ciudad de Huesca (Olskan/Osca) y toda la vertiente sur de los Pirineos, podría ser que los ilergetes de lengua ibérica hubieran conquistado un territorio donde se hablaba una lengua "proto-vasca"....lo que tendría menos explicación son los topónimos "vascos" mas al este en territorios claramente ibéricos...sin embargo la extensión hacia el este de los toponimos vascos sería muy lógica asumiendo que el proto-vasco y el íbero eran lenguas muy parecidas.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Video de un francotirador nazi y su acompañante, emboscados por los rusos.
Ya no podrán matar más niños en el Donbas.
Que se lo cuenten a Bandera cuando le saluden en el infierno



Por cierto, este sí que es delicado.
Sobre todo para los otanistas.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.
> 
> Que avion es este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109709



¿Draken biplaza?.


----------



## frangelico (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.
> 
> Que avion es este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109709



De donde ha salido esa foto ?


----------



## frangelico (3 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Un Su-30?



Esto podría ser


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Lo de desindustrializar Europa ya estaba en el presupuesto. eso no es ningún secreto.

Y que las elites y dirigencias europeas también lo saben, es de cajón. Sin embargo,
su punto es que están trabajando con el venidero colapso financiero y el "reinicio"
de marras, así que, no les debe importar demasiado. Porque, si quisieran arreglarlo,
ahí tiene Alemania la solución energética esperando sentada en su propia puerta,
pero mientras se niegue a abrirla...la gente deberá exigir que se abra y se resuelva.
Si no, catapum...


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Se cuenta en los canales rusos de telegram, que los rusos acaban de comprarles dos sistemas CAESAR franceses, a los ucros, a cambio de 120.000 dólares


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Jul 2022)

Parece que se está acelerando el avance ruso


----------



## Sinjar (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de desindustrializar Europa ya estaba en el presupuesto. eso no es ningún secreto.
> 
> Y que las elites y dirigencias europeas también lo saben, es de cajón. Sin embargo,
> su punto es que están trabajando con el venidero colapso financiero y el "reinicio"
> ...



Que no hay ningún plan para desindustrializar nada. Simplemente en occidente llevamos 40 años de lógica neoliberal y uno de sus resultados ese ése: desindustrialización. Esa lógica es muy simple:

1.- Para qué voy a tener una fábrica en España si me sale por la tercera parte en Marruecos?
2.- LLevando más lejos el razonamiento: para qué voy a montar una fábrica si metiendo la pasta en la SICAV gano lo mismo o más y no me como la cabeza ni peleo con los putos currelas?

Eso no es fruto de ningún plan maquiavélico. Es, simplemente, el resultado directo de permitir durante 40 años, cuando no incentivar, que la gente haga lo que le salga de los cojones.

Todos los que pensais que detrás de todo esto hay algún plan estais muy equivocados. Esto es solamente resultado de la irresponsabilidad y de forzar el sistema mucho más alla de sus límites.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay ningún plan para desindustrializar nada. Simplemente en occidente llevamos 40 años de lógica neoliberal y uno de sus resultados ese ése: desindustrialización. Esa lógica es muy simple:
> 
> 1.- Para qué voy a tener una fábrica en España si me sale por la tercera parte en Marruecos?
> 2.- LLevando más lejos el razonamiento: para qué voy a montar una fábrica si metiendo la pasta en la SICAV gano lo mismo o más y no me como la cabeza ni peleo con los putos currelas?
> ...



Claro, y tu vas a obligar a que la gente haga "lo que debe"....


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nada hombre ... mejor que abran sin reparar y que reviente del todo ...-.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, y tu vas a obligar a que la gente haga "lo que debe"....



Ya ves lo resultados, tu me dirás ... Pero bueno ... mientras se pueda culpar a alguna conspiración de los judios o los aliens ....  O a los moros de la patera ...


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Algunos, supuestamente rusofilos, apuestan porque el objetivo de Rusia
es dejar a Europa sin gas ni petroleo. Independientemente de los motivos
que sean ( presionar a los dirigentes europeos para que corrijan su derrota),
es que ese es precisamente el objetivo de EEUU para sus planes a corto 
y medio plazo para gestionar el colapso finnanciero y su "reset".
¿Entonces?


----------



## El-Mano (3 Jul 2022)

Dos videos duros en telegram:

Probablemente uno de los peores videos de la guerra hasta ahora...
Pero bueno, supongo que esta guerra se peleará hasta el último ucraniano, ¿verdad ‍♂?

t.me/theRightPeople1/4698

Este es un vehículo alcanzado por un misil.

t.me/Eurekapress/4217


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que no hay ningún plan para desindustrializar nada. Simplemente en occidente llevamos 40 años de lógica neoliberal y uno de sus resultados ese ése: desindustrialización. Esa lógica es muy simple:
> 
> 1.- Para qué voy a tener una fábrica en España si me sale por la tercera parte en Marruecos?
> 2.- LLevando más lejos el razonamiento: para qué voy a montar una fábrica si metiendo la pasta en la SICAV gano lo mismo o más y no me como la cabeza ni peleo con los putos currelas?
> ...



El sistema hace mucho que se salio de los railes, pero cualquiera se lo explica a la plebe que se lia. Todos van dando patadas para delante desde qeu los yanquis perdieron la guerra fria y se inventaron que se podia traer riquezas del futuro a finales de los 70. Si en lugar de Gorbi , hubieran tenido un tio diferente.....

Exacto lo que dices, si puedes meter 1000 en algun kiosko como tesla y los estados meten pasta inventada si las bolsas bajan, para que va a meter esos 1000 en algo real que tiene problemas reales.

Es imposible explicarselo a la peña, te dicen que no sabes, así que les das la razon sonries y te cubres como puedes. Porque la mierda va a acabar explotando. Si hubiera materias primas y energia ilimitadas pues vale, pero no es el caso. No puedes tener un sistema de consumo exponencial en un entorno cerrado con materiales limitadas. Es de cajo, lo que siempre me ha sorprendido es la cegera de la gente.

Ahora ya es para nota, cortas lazos con unos "pringados" que se creian tu kiosko y te vendian cosas reales a cambio de ceros-inventados. Hay que ser subnormal.  De todas formas estaba cantado que los yanquis la liarian antes de reconocer la derrota ante los chinos. Esto de Rusia no se sostiene salvo por egocentrismo anglo que se pensaba que iban a caer rendidos por las "sanciones".


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)

*Jefe de la LPR Leonid Pasechnik: 

¡Queridos compatriotas! ¡Ciudadanos de la República Popular de Lugansk! Hoy, 3 de julio, es un gran día que será para siempre una fecha roja en el calendario de nuestra Patria. Hoy fue cuando se hizo realidad aquello por lo que todos hemos estado luchando durante 8 largos años. Hoy, nuestras tropas, con el apoyo de las fuerzas armadas rusas, han liberado la ciudad de Lisichansk, completando así la liberación de la República dentro de sus fronteras históricas. ¡Los neonazis ucranianos que vinieron a nuestra tierra a matar y robar están derrotados! Usaron tácticas cobardes, usando a civiles como escudos humanos. Por lo tanto, nuestro ejército tuvo que conquistar con cuidado, literalmente, cada casa, cada calle, cada pueblo. Y así, finalmente, se tomaron ciudades tan grandes*


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Algunos, supuestamente rusofilos, apuestan porque el objetivo de Rusia es dejar a Europa sin gas ni petroleo.
> Independientemente de los motivos que sean ( presionar a los dirigentes europeos para que corrijan su derrota),
> *es que ese es precisamente el objetivo de EEUU para sus planes a corto y medio plazo para gestionar el colapso.*
> ¿Entonces?



Yo no se porqué pensais que los que han llevado al sistema al borde del colapso son capaces de algo más que no cagarse encima. Lo primero que tienes que pensar es que si razonaran como el humano medio, ni mucho menos como el más listo, no estaríamos en esta situación. A partir de ahí pensar que tienen un plan para algo es mucho pensar. 

Los yankis ahora mismo saben que esto se acaba y todo su plan consiste en crear el caos a ver si suena la flauta, se alinean los astros y se libran de la quema. No hay nada planificado de manera inteligente, solo revolver la mierda y pisar la cabeza del vecino para sacar la suya. Están en fase "sálvese quien pueda" y no piensan, solo reaccionan.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Pues un Su-75 Checkmate.



Biplaza? O la foto engaña.... No sé.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya ves lo resultados, tu me dirás ... Pero bueno ... mientras se pueda culpar a alguna conspiración de los judios o los aliens ....  O a los moros de la patera ...



Luego que si "ej que la gente piensa que semos malos...porque claro....zolo queremos zu pobreza absoluta y que no puedan escoger nada en zu vida, sabez?"


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sucedería que sería algo malo para vosotros, seguramente...que la gente tenga facilidades y viva mejor es un problema para usted? Hostia.....



Es un engaño joder! Vives mejor por deuda y control de materias primas mundiales. Solo vives mejor por tu poderio geoestratégico! No porque seas libre, guapo o Rubio.

Estas facilidades que hemos tenido se acaban pirque hay mas fuertes que nosotros. 

El privlema que tenemos es que ya no nos podemos permitir la vida que tenemos. De hecho, desde los setenta.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Jul 2022)

De la Inquisición se escapó andando, salió a dar un paseo y como no había cura para acompañarle no supo volver al convento.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego que si "ej que la gente piensa que semos malos...porque claro....zolo queremos zu pobreza absoluta y que no puedan escoger nada en zu vida, sabez?"



Dificilmente se puede ser más pobre que el español o el yanki medios, a una nómina de mudarse debajo del puente ....   Bueno .... esl español aun puede volver a casa de los padres, el yanki ni eso ....


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De donde ha salido esa foto ?



La saqué ayer mientras paseaba por Zhukovsky


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Otro que se cree el liberalismo y echa la culpa a los moros. 

Tus porcentajes están mal: un 1 % que lo tienen todo y son intocables y un 99 % que no tiene asegurado nada y mañana pueden estar con una mano detrás y otra delante.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Parece que se está acelerando el avance ruso



Cuando caigan sloviansk y kramatorsk, va a cundir el pánico en Ucrania.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Offtopic.... Pero estoy mosca.
> 
> Que avion es este
> Ver archivo adjunto 1109709



¿Rafale biplaza?.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)

Rusia se tiene que dejar ya de contemporizar, estos ataques demuestran que no están llevando nada bien la guerra.
Tienen que empezar a destruir todos los centros de mando de Kiev y derribar al gobierno ucronazi, empezando por zelenski, están demostrando debilidad y los anglos lo saben.
Si no actúan y van con todo, destrucción de puentes sobre el Dniéper, arrasar toda la frontera por donde les llegan las armas, bombardeos sistemáticos donde se encuentran los asesores occidentales, eliminación de dirigentes ucros, si siguen los rusos tolerando esto se les avecina una derrota o que tengan que dar por terminada la guerra sin conseguír ningún objetivo.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto podría ser



Yak-130 asunto resuelto. 

Me he obcecado en que debia ser un aparato que volara por ukrania estos dias.. 

He sudado un rato


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, y tu vas a obligar a que la gente haga "lo que debe"....



¿ que pasa que aquí no te obligan ?

Aquí se puede estar 30 meses en la puerta de un vicepresidente porque eso es la libertad. ¿ donde andaba esa libertad para estar en la puerta de los hoteles de la otan? 

Aquí te obligan a tragan con el hambre y si te revueltes a hostias. Y vale es lo que hay , pero no me cuentes cuentos. La posibildad que tengo de cambiar algo son menores que las que tenia un ciudadno sovietico o de la RDA. Venga o iguales que no quiero polemizar.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Elimina (3 Jul 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Sí, esto no es nuevo. Hicieron lo mismo cuando empezaron a salir los vídeos de la abuela con la bandera. A nada que sale algo que va frontalmente en contra del guión, empiezan con estas mierdas. Sea el tema que sea.
> 
> Imbéciles, lo que van a conseguir es un efecto Streisand, que nos reafirmemos más en nuestras posiciones y que alguno que otro vaya comenzando a despertar.



Está pasando

"cada vez soy más prorruso" (oído la noche pasada)


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dificilmente se puede ser más pobre que el español o el yanki medios, a una nómina de mudarse debajo del puente ....   Bueno .... esl español aun puede volver a casa de los padres, el yanki ni eso ....



No hombre no, si tu lo que quieres es que ni siquiera pueda volver a su casa, con la excusita tonta esa de "a una nomina de la pobreza"....no te das cuenta de que eso es una chorrada?
No se trata de seguridad, vosotros pensáis que a base de limitar, se tiene seguridad, y no es cierto, mira, la lista de países que han demostrado que no es así:


Afganistán (1979-1992)
Albania (gobierno provisional, 1944-1946; gobierno comunista, 1946-1992)
Alemania (Repúblicas Soviéticas de Sajonia, Bremen y Baviera, 1918-1919; Zona de ocupación soviética, 1945-1949; Alemania Oriental, 1949-1990)
Angola (1975-1992)
Austria (ocupación militar soviética, 1945-1946)
Benín (1975-1990)
Bulgaria (ocupación militar soviética, 1944-1946; gobierno comunista, 1946-1990)
Burkina Faso (1984-1987)
Camboya (Kampuchea Democrática, 1975-1979; República Popular de Kampuchea/Estado de Camboya, 1979-1993; Gobierno Provisional de Unión Nacional, 1994-1998)
Checoslovaquia (República Soviética Eslovaca, 1919; gobierno comunista, 1948-1990)
China (varias facciones pro-soviéticas, 1927-1949; Ocupación soviética de Manchuria, 1945-1946)
Colombia (República de Marquetalia, 1948-1964)
Congo (1969-1992)
Corea (República Popular de Corea, 1945-1946; Comité Popular Provisional para Corea del Norte, 1946-1948)
Dinamarca (ocupación militar soviética de Bornholm, 1945-1946)
Estonia (Comuna del Pueblo Trabajador de Estonia, 1918-1919; ocupación soviética, 1940-1991)
Etiopía (Derg, 1974-1987; República Democrática Popular de Etiopía, 1987-1991)
Finlandia (República Socialista de los Trabajadores de Finlandia, 1918; República Democrática de Finlandia, 1939-1940)
Francia (República Soviética de Alsacia, 1918-1919)
Granada (1979-1983)
Grecia (Comité político de liberación nacional, 1944-1949)
Hungría (República Soviética Húngara, 1919; gobierno comunista, 1946-1989)
Irán (República Socialista Soviética de Persia, 1919-1921; ocupación militar soviética, 1941-1946; gobierno popular de Azerbaiyán, 1945-1946; República de Mahabad, 1946-1947)
Irlanda (Sóviet de Limerick, 1919)
Japón (ocupación militar soviética de las islas Kuriles, 1945)
Letonia (República Soviética Socialista de Letonia, 1918-1920; ocupación soviética, 1940-1991)
Lituania (República Socialista Soviética Lituano-Bielorrusa, 1919; ocupación soviética, 1940-1991)
Mongolia (1924-1992)
Mozambique (1975-1990)
Noruega (ocupación militar soviética del norte de Noruega, 1944-1946)
Polonia (República Soviética Socialista de Galitzia, 1920; gobierno comunista, 1945-1989)
Rumania (Ocupación soviética de Rumania, 1944-1947; gobierno comunista, 1947-1989)
Rusia (1917-1922; Unión Soviética, 1922-1991)
Somalia (1969-1991)
Yemen (Yemen del Sur, 1967-1990)
Yugoslavia (gobierno comunista, 1945-1992)


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ahora ya es para nota, cortas lazos con unos "pringados" que se creian tu kiosko y te vendian cosas reales a cambio de ceros-inventados. Hay que ser subnormal.  De todas formas estaba cantado que los yanquis la liarian antes de reconocer la derrota ante los chinos. Esto de Rusia no se sostiene salvo por egocentrismo anglo que se pensaba que iban a caer rendidos por las "sanciones".



Es que han puesto a los más listos del barrio a "diseñar" el "plan": Kagan, Nuland, Sullivan, Blinken, etc....etc.... Para que luego digan que las universidades privadas de la Ivy League son las mejores ....


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo se porqué pensais que los que han llevado al sistema al borde del colapso son capaces de algo más que no cagarse encima. Lo primero que tienes que pensar es que si razonaran como el humano medio, ni mucho menos como el más listo, no estaríamos en esta situación. A partir de ahí pensar que tienen un plan para algo es mucho pensar.
> 
> Los yankis ahora mismo saben que esto se acaba y todo su plan consiste en crear el caos a ver si suena la flauta, se alinean los astros y se libran de la quema. No hay nada planificado de manera inteligente, solo revolver la mierda y pisar la cabeza del vecino para sacar la suya. Están en fase "sálvese quien pueda" y no piensan, solo reaccionan.



Cualquiera que haya hablado con alguno, sabe que son como el ciudadano medio....bastante limitados. Pero duros en defender sus privilegios, no llegan arriba por listos, en general llegan por herencia ( en España se puede remontar ricachones actuales a las familias de los ultimos pretores romanos que se plegaron a las conquistas barbaras, eso patriotismo  ) , eso si han heredado egoismo sin limites, creer que ellos lo valen, cinismo y falta de escrupulos. Supongo que en los anlgos es lo mismo.

Algunos claro que no son idiotas y ven la mierda, pero ¿ me va a pillar ? Posiblemente podamos alargarlo, y alargan como en 2008 que el capitalismo se acaba. Una polla ....inventemos más pasta. Y les ha funcionado, pero claro todo tiene un limite y se ven las costuras.

Aclaro que vivo de puta madre en el kiosko, las cosas que digo no las digo por amargura solo porque creo que son así. Tambien reconozco que viviamos muy bien encima de una montaña de craneos. Ahora los de más abajo han aprendido y compiten en un sistema pensado para que un 10% de población "capitalista" explote la mayoria de recuros.

La opción buena era la RDA. Pero somos tan idiotas que vendimos a los chinos que debian tener una piscina de 100m3. ¿ joder nadie sabe multiplicar ? En fin, a ver si suena la flauta y hay un cambio de sistema la alternativa es la guerra total.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Saludos al tragalefas anglosionistas de la OTAN.



Nos vemos en Moscú para el acto de rendición de Rutzia!


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jul 2022)

Vaya película de ciencia ficción que se ha montado TV1, este mediodía, hablando de Ucrania sobre un misil Tocha caído al lado de una escuela en Kramatorsk.

El proyectil clavado en suelo, eso es imposible ya que por la velocidad del proyectil este es rechazado por el suelo, o crea un cráter aunque no explote bastante grande, aparte unos artificieros de película.

Cualquier persona que entienda dice, ¡pero esto que es!


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rusia se tiene que dejar ya de contemporizar, estos ataques demuestran que no están llevando nada bien la guerra.
> Tienen que empezar a destruir todos los centros de mando de Kiev y derribar al gobierno ucronazi, empezando por zelenski, están demostrando debilidad y los anglos lo saben.
> Si no actúan y van con todo, destrucción de puentes sobre el Dniéper, arrasar toda la frontera por donde les llegan las armas, bombardeos sistemáticos donde se encuentran los asesores occidentales, eliminación de dirigentes ucros, si siguen los rusos tolerando esto se les avecina una derrota o que tengan que dar por terminada la guerra sin conseguír ningún objetivo.



Si dan por terminada la guerra ahora mismo tienen en la saca el 20% de Ucrania. No es moco de pavo.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya hablado con alguno, sabe que son como el ciudadano medio....bastante limitados. Pero duros en defender sus privilegios, no llegan arriba por listos, en general llegan por herencia ( en España se puede remontar ricachones actuales a las familias de los ultimos pretores romanos que se plegaron a las conquistas barbaras, eso patriotismo  ) , eso si han heredado egoismo sin limites, creer que ellos lo valen, cinismo y falta de escrupulos. Supongo que en los anlgos es lo mismo.
> 
> Algunos claro que no son idiotas y ven la mierda, pero ¿ me va a pillar ? Posiblemente podamos alargarlo, y alargan como en 2008 que el capitalismo se acaba. Una polla ....inventemos más pasta. Y les ha funcionado, pero claro todo tiene un limite y se ven las costuras.
> 
> ...



En España son peores que en cualquier parte. Aquí son especialmente inútiles, procedemos de la tradición de los hijosdalgo que tenían prohibido trabajar.   Así que nos ha llegado lo que nos ha llegado: unas élites ágrafas, vagas y golpistas como decía Vázquez Montalbán.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nos vemos en Moscú para el acto de rendición de Rutzia!



como iras? en patinete tontopollas, que tal te sientan los últimos poll...digooo fintazos? Quieres hemoal forte?


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jul 2022)

A un panal de _rica miel_ dos _mil Moscas acudieron_, que por golosas murieron presas de patas en él.

*Off-topic*

Antes se usaba un plato lleno de miel mezclado con polvo de una seta desecada, la amanita muscaria de ahí su nombre, es el mejor mosquicida que existe y 100% por 100% ecológico.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que pasa que aquí no te obligan ?
> 
> Aquí se puede estar 30 meses en la puerta de un vicepresidente porque eso es la libertad. ¿ donde andaba esa libertad para estar en la puerta de los hoteles de la otan?
> 
> Aquí te obligan a tragan con el hambre y si te revueltes a hostias. Y vale es lo que hay , pero no me cuentes cuentos. La posibildad que tengo de cambiar algo son menores que las que tenia un ciudadno sovietico o de la RDA. Venga o iguales que no quiero polemizar.



Qué tiene que ver la libertad para estar en la puerta del hotel de la OTAN? En serio cambiaría tu opinión si te dejasen estar en la puerta de un hotel en una cumbre internacional? jolin, qué fácil, no?

No, si tienes hambre, tienes que tener herramientas para superarlo, la responsabilidad de lo que pasa en tu vida es tuya, eso no va a cambiar nunca, por mucho que os empeñéis, el problema es traspasar esa responsabilidad a un colectivo impidiendo que el esfuerzo de una persona destaque sobre el que no hace ni el huevo, eso, más allá de que sea injusto o justo, no tiene sentido y perjudica al conjunto (qué ironía)

Mis amigos checos dicen que el comunista es el tío viejo, alcohólico que ha logrado muy poco en su vida, y eso suele ser así en países por los que han pasado por una dictadura de ese tipo. 
Dentro de esos países no había libertad, la burocracia era excesiva, podías denunciar a tu vecino como "anti comunista" y joderle la vida, y se hacía, vaya si se hacía.
El simple hecho de tratar de impedir una sola decisión personal, como puede ser la de largarte a otra puta región (En la URSS tenías que pedir permiso para eso, ni siquiera digo para salir del país, para irte a Leningrado viviendo en...yo que sé, Donetsk (que está de moda).
Sueldos bajos, poca motivación y muy poco más allá del trabajo y casa...eso es lo que quieres? bien, los demás lidiaremos con la "inseguridad" como mejor podamos, gracias.
Tienes posibilidades de cambiar, lo hemos hecho muchos en la pandemia, es mentira, literalmente, otra cosa es que no sea algo "cómodo" ni sea esperando una paguita "por zi me zale mal"...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando caigan sloviansk y kramatorsk, va a cundir el pánico en Ucrania.



Que Rusia consiga uno de sus objetivos primarios es un golpe moral tremendo, no me extrañaría nada ver a las fuerzas rusas y aliados avanzar bastante más rápido a partir de ahora.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver la libertad para estar en la puerta del hotel de la OTAN? En serio cambiaría tu opinión si te dejasen estar en la puerta de un hotel en una cumbre internacional? jolin, qué fácil, no?



Pues no es nada de facil porque mi libertad de movimiento esa tan importante cuando es en otros lares, es 0 cuando puedo molestar a los poderosos de aquí .



> No, si tienes hambre, tienes que tener herramientas para superarlo, la responsabilidad de lo que pasa en tu vida es tuya, eso no va a cambiar nunca, por mucho que os empeñéis, el problema es traspasar esa responsabilidad a un colectivo impidiendo que el esfuerzo de una persona destaque sobre el que no hace ni el huevo, eso, más allá de que sea injusto o justo, no tiene sentido y perjudica al conjunto (qué ironía)



Que chorrada, ¿ algo te impedia estudiar en la URSS ? ¿ afiliarte al partido ? Ser ingeniero jefe de Azostal y vivir bien....PUES NO. Lo que te impeian era quedarte con la fabrica ( que no hubieras podido construir con tu esfuerzo en 100000 vidas y explotar a los que trabajaban en ella. .

La teoria del embudo neoliberal es que si te mueres de hambre con ellos es culpa tuya, pero en otro sitio es culpa del sistema malote. Si aislas a la parte alta del capitalismo de las materias primas baratas o gratis , energia barata o gratis, y mano de obra barata o gratis que se suben de la parte media / baja tienes una revuelta de tus ciudadanos "capitalistas" en 3, 2, 1. Y no te lo cuento solo te lo adelanto


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Las primeras fotos de la aldea de Klinove en las afueras de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

El asentamiento fue liberado el día anterior por combatientes de la PMC de Wagner.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Así es como el ejército ucraniano escapó de Lisychansk: algunos en un minibús, otros en grupo, otros en moto y algunos incluso arrastrándose por los campos.

En el proceso de huida, los soldados ucranianos abandonaron tanto sus armas como a sus compañeros de armas heridos. Todo esto bajo fuego de mortero y artillería.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Y este es Serpentine el día 29.

La evacuación de nuestros soldados corrió a cargo de las Fuerzas Aéreas del Ejército, entre otros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Aunque la limpieza aún está en curso, el 3 de julio ya se considera oficialmente el Día de la Liberación de la República Popular de Luhansk de la ocupación ucraniana. Enhorabuena a todos los residentes del LNR. Esperamos la liberación de la RPD y que todos regresen juntos a su puerto de origen.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Ultimate (3 Jul 2022)

_





Escobar: You're Either With Us, Or You're A "Systemic Challenge" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Escobar: O estás con nosotros o eres un "desafío sistémico"*
por Tyler Durden
sábado, 02/07/2022 - 13:00
Escrito por Pepe Escobar,
*Después de todo, estamos muy adentrados en el espectro del metaverso, donde las cosas son lo contrario de lo que parecen...*



*Rápido pero no furioso, el Sur Global se está acelerando. *La conclusión clave de la cumbre BRICS+ en Beijing,  celebrada en marcado contraste con el G7 en los Alpes bávaros, es que tanto Irán de Asia occidental como Argentina de América del Sur solicitaron oficialmente la membresía BRICS.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores iraní ha destacado cómo BRICS tiene “un mecanismo muy creativo con aspectos amplios”. Teherán, un socio cercano tanto de Beijing como de Moscú, ya tuvo “una serie de consultas” sobre la aplicación: los iraníes están seguros de que “agregará valor” a los BRICS ampliados.

*Hablemos de que China, Rusia e Irán están  tan aislados. Bueno, después de todo, estamos muy adentrados en el espectro del metaverso, donde las cosas son lo contrario de lo que parecen.*

La obstinación de Moscú en no seguir el Plan A de Washington para iniciar una guerra paneuropea está sacudiendo los nervios atlantistas hasta la médula. Así que justo después de la cumbre del G7 celebrada significativamente en un antiguo sanatorio nazi, ingrese a la OTAN, con todos sus atuendos belicistas.

Así que bienvenidos a una exhibición de atrocidades que presenta la demonización total de Rusia, definida como la máxima "amenaza directa"; la mejora de Europa del Este en "un fuerte"; un torrente de lágrimas derramadas por la asociación estratégica Rusia-China; y como bono extra, la marca de China como un “desafío sistémico”.

*Ahí lo tienes: para el combo OTAN/G7, los líderes del mundo multipolar emergente, así como las vastas franjas del Sur Global que quieren unirse, son un "desafío sistémico".*

Turkiye bajo el Sultán del Swing - Sur Global en espíritu, equilibrista en la práctica - obtuvo literalmente todo lo que quería para permitir magnánimamente que Suecia y Finlandia despejaran sus caminos en el camino de ser absorbidos por la OTAN.

Se pueden hacer apuestas sobre qué tipo de travesuras se le ocurrirán a las armadas de la OTAN en los países bálticos contra la flota báltica rusa, seguidas de una variedad de tarjetas de presentación distribuidas por el Sr. Khinzal, el Sr. Zircon, el Sr. Onyx y el Sr. Kalibr, capaces por supuesto de aniquilar cualquier permutación de la OTAN, incluidos los “centros de decisión”.

Así que fue una especie de alivio cómico perverso cuando Roscosmos lanzó un conjunto de imágenes satelitales bastante entretenidas que señalaban las coordenadas de esos "centros de decisión".

Los “líderes” de la OTAN y el G7 parecen disfrutar realizando una rutina de policía pésima/policía payaso. La cumbre de la OTAN le dijo al comediante de coca Elensky (recuerde, la letra "Z" está prohibida) que la operación policial de armas combinadas rusa, o la guerra, debe "resolverse" militarmente. Así que la OTAN seguirá ayudando a Kiev a luchar hasta la última carne de cañón ucraniana.

Paralelamente, en el G7, se le pidió al canciller alemán Scholz que especificara qué “garantías de seguridad” se brindarían a lo que queda de Ucrania después de la guerra. Respuesta del canciller sonriente: “Sí… podría” (especificar). Y luego se apagó.

*Liberalismo occidental iliberal*

Más de 4 meses después del inicio de la Operación Z, la opinión pública occidental zombificada olvidó por completo, o ignora deliberadamente, que Moscú pasó el último tramo de 2021 exigiendo una discusión seria sobre las garantías de seguridad legalmente vinculantes de Washington, con énfasis en no más expansión de la OTAN hacia el este. y un regreso al statu quo de 1997.

*La diplomacia fracasó, ya que Washington emitió una respuesta de no respuesta. *El presidente Putin había enfatizado que el seguimiento sería una respuesta "técnica militar" (que resultó ser la Operación Z), incluso cuando los estadounidenses advirtieron que desencadenaría sanciones masivas.

Contrariamente a las ilusiones de Divide y vencerás, lo que sucedió después del 24 de febrero solo consolidó la asociación estratégica sinérgica entre Rusia y China, y su círculo ampliado, especialmente en el contexto de los BRICS y la OCS. Como señaló Sergey Karaganov, jefe del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa de Rusia a principios de este año, “China es nuestro colchón estratégico (…) Sabemos que en cualquier situación difícil, podemos apoyarnos en ella para obtener apoyo militar, político y económico”.

Eso se describió en detalle para que todo el Sur Global lo vea en la histórica *declaración conjunta del 4 de febrero * *para la Cooperación Entrando en una Nueva Era*  , completa con la integración acelerada de BRI y EAEU junto con la armonización de inteligencia militar bajo la OCS (incluido el nuevo miembro de pleno derecho Irán), piedras angulares clave del multipolarismo.

*Ahora compárelo con los sueños húmedos del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores o los desvaríos variados de los "expertos" estratégicos de sillón del "grupo de expertos en seguridad nacional más importante del mundo" cuya experiencia militar se limita a negociar una lata de cerveza.*

Hace que uno añore esos días analíticos serios cuando el difunto y gran Andre Gunder Frank escribió "un artículo sobre el tigre de papel" , examinando el poder estadounidense en la encrucijada del dólar de papel y el Pentágono.

*Los británicos, con mejores estándares de educación imperial, al menos parecen entender , a medias, cómo Xi Jinping “ha adoptado una variante de nacionalismo integral no muy diferente a las que surgieron en la Europa de entreguerras”, mientras que Putin “desplegó hábilmente métodos leninistas para resucitar a una Rusia debilitada”. como una potencia mundial”.*

Sin embargo, la noción de que “las ideas y los proyectos que se originan en el Occidente antiliberal continúan dando forma a la política global” no tiene sentido, ya que, de hecho, Xi se inspira en Mao tanto como Putin se inspira en varios teóricos eurasianistas. Lo relevante es que en el proceso de hundimiento de Occidente en un abismo geopolítico, “el liberalismo occidental se ha vuelto antiliberal”.

*Mucho peor: en realidad se volvió totalitario.*

*Tomando como rehén al Sur Global*

*El G7 esencialmente está ofreciendo a la mayor parte del Sur Global un cóctel tóxico de inflación masiva, aumento de precios y deuda dolarizada descontrolada.*

Fabio Vighi ha descrito brillantemente cómo “el propósito de la emergencia ucraniana es mantener encendida la impresora de dinero mientras se culpa a Putin por la recesión económica mundial. La guerra sirve al objetivo opuesto de lo que nos dicen: no para defender a Ucrania, sino para prolongar el conflicto y alimentar la inflación en un intento por desactivar el riesgo catastrófico en el mercado de deuda, que se extendería como la pólvora por todo el sector financiero”.

*Y si puede empeorar, lo hará. En los Alpes bávaros, el G7 prometió encontrar “formas de limitar el precio del petróleo y el gas rusos”: si eso no funciona de acuerdo con los “métodos de mercado”, entonces “los medios se impondrán por la fuerza”.*

Una "indulgencia" del G7 (neomedievalismo en acción) solo sería posible si un posible comprador de energía rusa acepta llegar a un acuerdo sobre el precio con los representantes del G7.

Lo que esto significa en la práctica es que podría decirse que el G7 creará un nuevo organismo para “regular” el precio del petróleo y el gas, subordinado a los caprichos de Washington: a todos los efectos prácticos, un giro importante del sistema posterior a 1945.

Todo el planeta, especialmente el Sur Global, sería tomado como rehén.

*Mientras tanto, en la vida real, Gazprom está en racha, ganando tanto dinero con las exportaciones de gas a la UE como lo hizo en 2021, a pesar de que está enviando volúmenes mucho más pequeños.*

Casi lo único que este analista alemán tiene razón es que si Gazprom se viera obligado a cortar los suministros para siempre, eso representaría “la implosión de un modelo económico que depende demasiado de las exportaciones industriales y, por lo tanto, de las importaciones de combustibles fósiles baratos. La industria es responsable del 36% del uso de gas en Alemania”.

Piense, por ejemplo, en que BASF se vio obligada a detener la producción en la planta química más grande del mundo en Ludwigshafen. O el director ejecutivo de Shell subrayando que es absolutamente imposible reemplazar el gas ruso suministrado a la UE a través de gasoductos con GNL (estadounidense).

*Esta implosión que se avecina es exactamente lo que quieren los círculos neocon/neoliberalcon de Washington: eliminar a un poderoso competidor económico (occidental) del escenario comercial mundial. Lo que es realmente sorprendente es que el Equipo Scholz ni siquiera puede verlo venir.*

Prácticamente nadie recuerda lo que sucedió hace un año cuando el G7 adoptó la pose de tratar de ayudar al Sur Global. Eso fue calificado como Build Back Better World (B3W). Se identificaron “proyectos prometedores” en Senegal y Ghana, hubo “visitas” a Ecuador, Panamá y Colombia. La administración de Crash Test Dummy estaba ofreciendo "la gama completa" de herramientas financieras de EE. UU.: participaciones de capital, garantías de préstamos, seguro político, subvenciones, experiencia técnica en clima, tecnología digital e igualdad de género.

*El Sur Global no quedó impresionado. La mayor parte ya se había unido al BRI. B3W cayó con un gemido.*

Ahora la UE está promocionando su nuevo proyecto de “infraestructura” para el Sur Global, denominado Global Gateway, presentado oficialmente por la Comisión Europea (CE) Führer Ursula von der Leyen y, ¡sorpresa! – coordinado con el tambaleante B3W. Esa es la "respuesta" occidental al BRI, satanizado como, qué más, "una trampa de la deuda".

Global Gateway en teoría debería gastar 300 mil millones de euros en 5 años; la CE aportará sólo 18.000 millones del presupuesto de la UE (es decir, financiados por los contribuyentes de la UE), con la intención de acumular 135.000 millones de euros en inversión privada. Ningún eurócrata ha sido capaz de explicar la brecha entre los 300 mil millones anunciados y los 135 mil millones de ilusiones.

*Paralelamente, la CE está redoblando su tambaleante agenda de Energía Verde, culpando, qué más, al gas y al carbón. El mandamás del clima de la UE, Frans Timmermans, ha dicho una perla absoluta: "Si hubiéramos tenido el acuerdo verde cinco años antes, no estaríamos en esta posición porque entonces dependeríamos menos de los combustibles fósiles y el gas natural".*

Bueno, en la vida real, la UE sigue obstinadamente en el camino de convertirse en un páramo totalmente desindustrializado para 2030. La energía verde solar o eólica ineficiente es incapaz de ofrecer energía estable y confiable. No es de extrañar que vastas franjas de la UE estén ahora de vuelta al carbón.

*El tipo correcto de swing*

Es una decisión difícil establecer quién es el peor en la rutina policial de la OTAN/G7. O el más predecible. Esto es lo que publiqué sobre la cumbre de la OTAN . Ahora no: en 2014, hace ocho años. La misma vieja demonización, una y otra vez.

Y una vez más, si puede empeorar, predeciblemente lo hará. Piense en lo que queda de Ucrania, en su mayoría el este de Galicia, anexada al sueño húmedo polaco: el renovado Intermarium, desde el Báltico hasta el Mar Negro, ahora denominado como una insípida "Iniciativa de los Tres Mares" (con el Adriático agregado) y que comprende 12 Estados nacionales.

*Lo que eso implica a largo plazo es un colapso de la UE desde dentro. *La Varsovia oportunista simplemente se beneficia financieramente de la generosidad del sistema de Bruselas mientras mantiene sus propios diseños hegemónicos. La mayoría de los “Tres Mares” terminarán saliendo de la UE. Adivinen quién garantizará su “defensa”: Washington, a través de la OTAN. ¿Qué más hay de nuevo? El concepto renovado de Intermarium se remonta al difunto Zbig “Grand Chessboard” Brzezinski.

Así que Polonia sueña con convertirse en el líder de Intermarium, secundada por los Tres Enanos Bálticos, Escandinavia ampliada, además de Bulgaria y Rumanía. Su objetivo es directamente de Comedy Central: reducir a Rusia al estado de “estado paria”, y luego toda la enchilada: cambio de régimen, Putin fuera, balcanización de la Federación Rusa.

A Gran Bretaña, esa isla intrascendente, que aún se dedica a enseñar Imperio a los advenedizos estadounidenses, le encantará. Alemania-Francia-Italia mucho menos. Perdidos en el desierto Los euroanalistas sueñan con un Quad europeo (añadió España), replicando la estafa del Indo-Pacífico, pero al final todo dependerá de qué lado gire Berlín.

Y luego está ese impredecible incondicional del Sur Global liderado por el Sultán del Swing: Turkiye recién renombrado. El neo-otomanismo suave parece estar en racha, aún expandiendo sus tentáculos desde los Balcanes y Libia hasta Siria y Asia Central. 

Evocando la época dorada de la Sublime Puerta, Estambul es el único mediador serio entre Moscú y Kiev. Y está microgestionando cuidadosamente el proceso evolutivo de la integración de Eurasia.

*Los estadounidenses estaban a punto de cambiar el régimen del sultán. Ahora se han visto obligados a escucharlo. Hable sobre una lección geopolítica seria para todo el Sur Global: no significa un "desafío sistémico" si tiene el tipo correcto de swing.*_


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

"Moscú se abstiene de responder a las acciones de Kiev, pero sigue de cerca la situación; si las provocaciones continúan, tendrán problemas" (c) Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Eso es como creer que si tiras una vaca a una piscina llena de pirañas, se la van a comer en fila ordenada, en pequeñas raciones, procurando que todas coman y guardando algo para mañana. Pues no. Se darán de hostias para llegar primero, unas comerán hasta reventar (literalmente) y otras se quedarán sin nada.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania aceptará las condiciones de Rusia - Dmitriy Peskov*

En opinión de Moscú, Occidente "sigue apostando por la continuación de la guerra".

"Los países occidentales, encabezados por Washington, que hablan en ruso, no permiten a los ucranianos pensar, hablar de la paz o debatir sobre ella. Por lo tanto, la demanda de iniciativas para pacificar la situación ha disminuido", dijo la portavoz presidencial.

Maria Zakharova también dijo que "Rusia se ha abstenido hasta ahora de realizar ataques de represalia en zonas residenciales, pero si las provocaciones continúan, tendrán problemas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no es nada de facil porque mi libertad de movimiento esa tan importante cuando es en otros lares, es 0 cuando puedo molestar a los poderosos de aquí .



No sé si es molestar a los "poderosos" o no, lo que si sé es que...tampoco es que puedas acercarte a la residencia de Putin fácilmente....pero vamos, que si ese es el problema, entonces, bueno, es fácil



delhierro dijo:


> Que chorrada, ¿ algo te impedia estudiar en la URSS ? ¿ afiliarte al partido ? Ser ingeniero jefe de Azostal y vivir bien....PUES NO. Lo que te impeian era quedarte con la fabrica ( que no hubieras podido construir con tu esfuerzo en 100000 vidas y explotar a los que trabajaban en ella. .



Pero si solo había un partido!!! Estás diciendo que solo si tienes una opinión puedes acceder a una mejor vida? Sabes que eso es una barbaridad, no? Lo peor es que no te falta razón, ya que eso, afiliarse al partido, era la mejor esperanza para muchos...



delhierro dijo:


> La teoria del embudo neoliberal es que si te mueres de hambre con ellos es culpa tuya, pero en otro sitio es culpa del sistema malote. Si aislas a la parte alta del capitalismo de las materias primas baratas o gratis , energia barata o gratis, y mano de obra barata o gratis que se suben de la parte media / baja tienes una revuelta de tus ciudadanos "capitalistas" en 3, 2, 1. Y no te lo cuento solo te lo adelanto



No, yo no digo que el hambre sea culpa de nadie, pero no se puede negar que existen las dificultades, que son inherentes a la vida. Ahora bien, si tu prefieres vivir en un lugar donde, si fracasas, no tengas posibilidad de recuperarte, hazmelo saber, más que nada, por saber a qué nos atenemos con tus ideas los demás


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Tomar el control de todo el territorio de la LNR no garantiza la seguridad de la república debido a las fuerzas y medios de las AFU, dijo un oficial del ejército de la LNR.*

"Las fuerzas y los medios de que dispone ahora el ejército ucraniano no permiten, por desgracia, decir que la liberación de la LNR y el acceso a sus fronteras administrativas puedan garantizar la seguridad de la LNR", dijo Marochko a TASS.

"Desgraciadamente, hay fuerzas y medios que pueden golpear el territorio del LNR desde el territorio del DNR. Por eso creo, en mi profunda convicción, que ahora debemos mantenernos en formación junto con el DNR NM y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y hacer retroceder al enemigo hasta una distancia que nos permita decir que estamos completamente a salvo", dijo Marochko.

Precisó que esta distancia de seguridad se encuentra "dentro de los 300 km de los límites del LNR".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Los resultados de la batalla por Lysychansk y la liberación de la LNR

Por mucho que los propagandistas ucranianos intenten justificar la huida de las AFU de Lisychansk, la importancia de la ciudad es muy grande tanto militar como ideológicamente. En el primer caso, se trata de la última ciudad controlada por las AFU en la orilla occidental del Seversky Donets, ahora no habrá tales barreras de agua hasta el Dnieper. En el segundo caso, se trata de la última ciudad de la LPR, lo que significa la liberación de la República de la ocupación y un gran mal para los nazis.

Los clichés de los propagandistas de Kiev son habituales: si la guarnición de la ciudad está bloqueada, como en Mariupol, es "la contención heroica de las fuerzas"; si huye, como en Lisichansk, es "la nivelación de la línea del frente y la salvación de las vidas de los soldados". Aunque lo de salvar vidas no es del todo correcto aquí. Los combatientes ucranianos tuvieron que abrirse paso por el estrecho cuello de la caldera a lo largo de la única carretera bombardeada, lo que supuso importantes pérdidas de hombres y equipos.

Por ello, queremos centrarnos aquí en el papel del Estado Mayor del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Las mínimas pérdidas, tanto entre los civiles como entre los soldados aliados, y el hecho de que la ciudad haya quedado prácticamente preservada de la destrucción -en comparación con Mariupol, por ejemplo- se basan en una planificación competente de la operación y apuntan al mayor nivel del alto mando.

Y, por supuesto, el heroísmo y la profesionalidad de nuestros combatientes, que sencillamente no dejaron al enemigo ni una sola oportunidad de hacerse con el control de la ciudad. El grupo "*O*vatelnym", que simplemente rompió la defensa de la ciudad y derrotó a las principales fuerzas del enemigo, y luego completó la liberación de la LNR, llegando al Seversky Donets en Belogorovka, el 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LNR, que, junto con los combatientes de Rosgvardia, despejó la ciudad - todas estas unidades son dignas de los más altos honores.

Y lo principal es la experiencia adquirida en las batallas, porque Seversk, Artemivsk, Sloviansk y Kramatorsk todavía están por delante. El enemigo se resistirá, pero la verdad es nuestra, significa que somos más fuertes, significa que ganaremos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé si es molestar a los "poderosos" o no, lo que si sé es que...tampoco es que puedas acercarte a la residencia de Putin fácilmente....pero vamos, que si ese es el problema, entonces, bueno, es fácil



Pero putin es el malote ¿ no ? No nos cuentas que los nuestros son los buenos, son diferentes la libertaaaad . jajaj venga tuyo. .

Yo opino que putin es como los de aquí , pero que defiende su zona. Punto para mi :-.)




> Pero si solo había un partido!!! Estás diciendo que solo si tienes una opinión puedes acceder a una mejor vida? Sabes que eso es una barbaridad, no? Lo peor es que no te falta razón, ya que eso, afiliarse al partido, era la mejor esperanza para muchos...



¿ cuantos te crees que hay aquí cuyos carnet te permitan mejorar algo tu vida ? . A ver si vas a resultar más un pardillo que un listo. Te lo explico yo UNO SOLO. El resto de carnet dan problemas, claro que ese puede tener una estampa distinta no me jodas. Y ademas aquí funcionan moderadamente es un sistema más de herencia, y propiedad. Espero que eso si lo sepas.



> No, yo no digo que el hambre sea culpa de nadie, pero no se puede negar que existen las dificultades, que son inherentes a la vida. Ahora bien, si tu prefieres vivir en un lugar donde, si fracasas, no tengas posibilidad de recuperarte, hazmelo saber, más que nada, por saber a qué nos atenemos con tus ideas los demás



Jaja , aquí si fracasas te recogian los de arriba porque tenian miedo a unos tipos que habian tumbado el sistema y repartido. Ahora si fracas te jodes. Bueno , como subio podemos hasta te dan pagas, pero esperate que vienen los de siempre de vuelta y europa ya anda subiendo lso tipos. Sabes lo que significa el fin de la pasta gratis ( si me se "tu sistema" ) para los pardillos que pagan una casa 10 veces su sueldo anual se complica la cosa para los estados endeudados significan recortes brutales. ¿ a botin ? no hombre.....


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

El grupo "*O*" terminó de liberar la LNR capturando Belogorovka e izando la Bandera de la Victoria y la bandera rusa sobre la administración.

El grupo "*O*" ha completado la liberación final de la LNR liberando Belogorovka y alcanzando el río Seversky Donets.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jul 2022)

Rusia anuncia que ayudará a Assad a "liberar" todo #Syria , incluidas las áreas ilegalmente ocupadas por EE. UU. y Turquía


----------



## amcxxl (3 Jul 2022)

De la declaración de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk con motivo de la captura de Lisichansk:
*"La seguridad de la LPR se garantizará si el ejército ucraniano es empujado hacia atrás desde las fronteras de la república a una distancia de unos 300 km"**.*


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya película de ciencia ficción que se ha montado TV1, este mediodía, hablando de Ucrania sobre un misil Tocha caído al lado de una escuela en Kramatorsk.
> 
> El proyectil clavado en suelo, eso es imposible ya que por la velocidad del proyectil este es rechazado por el suelo, o crea un cráter aunque no explote bastante grande, aparte unos artificieros de película.
> 
> Cualquier persona que entienda dice, ¡pero esto que es!



Los que se clavan en el suelo son los motores de los grad, los uragan y los smerch. Son proyectiles que dejan caer los motores cuando agotan el combustible, mientras la otra mitad continua hacia el blanco.







Sobre la imagen del "cohete" clavado en el suelo... (actualizado)


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Ataque de represalia: Durante la noche, en respuesta al bombardeo de Belgorod, el ejército ruso lanzó un potente ataque Iskander sobre un lugar de importancia estratégica en Kharkiv 
Nuestros estimados lectores han sido testigos del lanzamiento del misil.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Tomar el control de todo el territorio de la LNR no garantiza la seguridad de la república debido a las fuerzas y medios de las AFU, dijo un oficial del ejército de la LNR.*
> 
> "Las fuerzas y los medios de que dispone ahora el ejército ucraniano no permiten, por desgracia, decir que la liberación de la LNR y el acceso a sus fronteras administrativas puedan garantizar la seguridad de la LNR", dijo Marochko a TASS.
> 
> ...



Cierto.

Putin dijo que habría que asegurar la retaguardia y no sé quien comentó que se tiene que ganar todo el espacio suficiente para que la artillería no pueda golpear en ningún caso. No sé si son veinte kms o cuanto, pero evidentemente hay que seguir avanzando algo más.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, hay fuerzas y medios que pueden golpear el territorio del LNR desde el territorio del DNR. Por eso creo, en mi profunda convicción, que ahora debemos mantenernos en formación junto con el DNR NM y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y hacer retroceder al enemigo hasta una distancia que nos permita decir que estamos completamente a salvo", dijo Marochko.
> 
> Precisó que esta distancia de seguridad se encuentra "dentro de los 300 km de los límites del LNR".



jaja grandes, el Dnieper putin, el Dnieper


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Eslovaquia podría suministrar sus aviones MiG-29 y tanques a Ucrania, según ha declarado el primer ministro del país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Eslovaquia podría suministrar sus aviones MiG-29 y tanques a Ucrania, según ha declarado el primer ministro del país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso dura 3 dias.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Respuesta para Donetsk y Yasinovataya: las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en la planta de coque cerca de Avdeevka están ardiendo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja grandes, el Dnieper putin, el Dnieper



_Y luego para asegurar el Dnieper las fronteras del oeste._


----------



## Zhukov (3 Jul 2022)

Un informe especial que no sólo cubre los acontecimientos del día si no otras observaciones y reflexiones









Noticias de la guerra 03/07/2022 informe especial


HOY 03 Julio Sumario de Boris Rozhin 10:40 (traducción revisada y corregida) 1. Lisichansk. La ciudad está liberada. Una operación de limpieza está en marcha. Los restos del grupo enemigo escaparon…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos podrán comprar armas cortas el próximo año: asesor del ministro del Interior*

"Los ucranianos han dado una respuesta inequívoca sobre el permiso de poseer armas libremente. El ministerio está de acuerdo con la decisión de los ciudadanos y ya se están preparando las enmiendas para la segunda lectura del proyecto de ley", dijo Andrusiv.
Todo el mundo se acuerda de lo que era repartir armas a todo el mundo en Kiev, ¿no?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## llabiegu (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Tomar el control de todo el territorio de la LNR no garantiza la seguridad de la república debido a las fuerzas y medios de las AFU, dijo un oficial del ejército de la LNR.*
> 
> "Las fuerzas y los medios de que dispone ahora el ejército ucraniano no permiten, por desgracia, decir que la liberación de la LNR y el acceso a sus fronteras administrativas puedan garantizar la seguridad de la LNR", dijo Marochko a TASS.
> 
> ...



Esos 300km quiere decir llevar la frontera al río Dnieper


----------



## Carlos Dutty (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora bien, si tu prefieres vivir en un lugar donde, si fracasas, no tengas posibilidad de recuperarte, hazmelo saber, más que nada, por saber a qué nos atenemos con tus ideas los demás



Yo no veo que se recuperen muchos a quienes el banco les ha echado del lugar donde viven. Porque ese es un fracaso más total que fracasar en la inversión de tus ahorros tras amortizar tus deudas. Y la mayoría de la población está más cerca de que le ocurra lo primero que de poder permitirse lo segundo.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jul 2022)

Huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich
Ya lo dijo el clapham ... Esto no es una guerra , es una negociacion
Es sospechoso que Rusia no haya actuado con contundencia ante los ataques ukros a Belgorod , a menos que esos ataques formen parte de un Plan donde ( como siempre ) la plebe es carne de canon , moneda de cambio para las elites burguesas ...
Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . La pregunta del millon de pivxs es que quiere Rusia.
Territorios ? El colapso del euro ? , cambio de regimen en Ucrania . Es sospechoso que Rusia , que ha ocupado el 20 % del territorio ukro no haya declarado aun la guerra a Ucrania . Tal vez El Zar piense que Ucrania ( TODA ) no es un pais soberano sino parte de Rusia
Si Rusia considera a Ucrania como parte del Imperio " sovietico-zarista " , la solucion al " problema ukro " seria un asunto " domestico 
Cuando el asunto es un problema interno , las respuestas no son militares , son policiales .
Ya lo dijo el clapham... Cuanto mas lejos llegue la artilleria ukra , mas profundo sera el avance ruso . La guerra que importa es la guerra por conquistar a la opinion publica rusa . EE UU no perdio la guerra militar en Viet Nam . Perdio la guerra mediatica
Cuando los norteamericanos vieron por la tele los horrores de la guerra obligaron a su gobierno a pararla . Los mass media rusos controlan la narrativa de la guerra . Si el ruso " medio " cree que los ukros son nazis , pues apoyaran a su gobierno cueste lo que cueste
Porque para un ruso la derrota de los nazis no tiene precio . Es un sacrificio necesario .
Los yakees crearon un problema ( el terrorismo islamico ) para imponer una solucion : la ley antiterrorista / control de la poblacion
Como esta estrategia funciona ...pues los rusos hicieron lo mismo : Crearon ukronistan ...
Para un ruso la " amenaza " yankee es una amenaza lejana porque una guerra nuclear es impensable . No puedes controlar a los rusos bajo el pretexto de un hipotetico ataque nuclear , pero si la amenaza es "emocionalmente " mas cercana sera muy facil
La guerra contra el nazismo ( real o inventado ) justifica adoptar medidas ( dolorosas ) pero necesarias para garantizar la seguridad estrategica de Rusia a largo plazo . L' etat c'est lui . El clapham sospecha que los ataques ukros a Rusia son permitidos
Como cuando UK dejo que los nazis bombardearan Coventry para no alertarlos de que habian descifrado el codigo Enigma
Permites una " derrota " en el corto plazo para obtener una " victoria " en el largo .
El clapham sospecha que el Nord Stream 1 se cerrara hasta que se resuelva el bloqueo a Kaliningrado .
Si Alemania cae , cae Polonia y si Polonia cae , caen los balticos .


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero putin es el malote ¿ no ? No nos cuentas que los nuestros son los buenos, son diferentes la libertaaaad . jajaj venga tuyo. .
> 
> Yo opino que putin es como los de aquí , pero que defiende su zona. Punto para mi :-.)



Yo no te he dicho NUNCA que los políticos de aquí sean los buenos, y te reto a que busques en mis mensajes. 
Yo lo que he dicho es que los planes de Putin son ultranacionalistas y conservadores, eso conlleva falta de libertades dentro, se está viendo y el hecho de que un gobierno así pueda dictar condiciones en occidente o en el resto del mundo, no va a llevarnos a nada bueno, ni para los rusos, ni para "los anglos", ni para nadie en este mundo




delhierro dijo:


> ¿ cuantos te crees que hay aquí cuyos carnet te permitan mejorar algo tu vida ? . A ver si vas a resultar más un pardillo que un listo. Te lo explico yo UNO SOLO. El resto de carnet dan problemas, claro que ese puede tener una estampa distinta no me jodas. Y ademas aquí funcionan moderadamente es un sistema más de herencia, y propiedad. Espero que eso si lo sepas.



Yo me dedicaba a un sector donde estaba viajando por toda España, hacía lo que me gustaba, dedicándome a algo difícil y que era mi pasión, mucho esfuerzo de muchos años. En ese momento TODO se me fue a la mierda, TODO.
No tuve más remedio que ponerme las pilas, buscando cosas que nunca había hecho, porque pasé décadas dedicándome a lo que ya no podía.
Con esfuerzo, ahora he vuelto a vivir como quiero, viviendo además entre el país que es mi origen, donde tengo a mi familia, y el que me ha "adoptado" con cariño. 
Te cuento esto porque NO HE NECESITADO dar una opinión selectiva en todo este proceso, solo ha sido mi esfuerzo, mis ganas de aprender cosas nuevas y abrir la mente. Si yo puedo hacer eso, CUALQUIERA puede.
Estás igualando los resultados de alguien a que este te dé "permiso" por hacer lo que quieras con su vida, y eso es una puta salvajada, te pongas como te pongas, prefiero competir contra alguien que tenga más recursos que yo, que ya me las ingeniaré, antes de que me veten por no pensar de una determinada manera o que directamente, me pongan la zancadilla si no claudico.



delhierro dijo:


> Jaja , aquí si fracasas te recogian los de arriba porque tenian miedo a unos tipos que habian tumbado el sistema y repartido. Ahora si fracas te jodes. Bueno , como subio podemos hasta te dan pagas, pero esperate que vienen los de siempre de vuelta y europa ya anda subiendo lso tipos. Sabes lo que significa el fin de la pasta gratis ( si me se "tu sistema" ) para los pardillos que pagan una casa 10 veces su sueldo anual se complica la cosa para los estados endeudados significan recortes brutales. ¿ a botin ? no hombre.....



Yo tengo una experiencia personal, la tienes tú?


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Este es el aspecto actual de Lisichansk, con vehículos dispersos por todas las carreteras de la ciudad, que los militantes ucranianos utilizaron para intentar detener el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

La retaguardia, el distrito Kalininskyi de Donetsk acaba de ser bombardeado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Los proyectiles de la artillería ucraniana utilizados en el bombardeo de Kozacha Lopan. Les recuerdo que se encontraron exactamente los mismos en Bucha después de que la ciudad fuera bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Esta es la "belleza" que nos comparten desde Kozachya Lopan​​Recordamos que la munición de metralla supone un peligro especial para los civiles debido a la gran capacidad destructiva de las agujas especiales con las que se rellenan estos proyectiles.​​Al parecer, el principal objetivo de los militares ucranianos es "liberar" los asentamientos perdidos de los civiles que viven en ellos​​







УКРОПСКИЙ ФРЕШ


Редакция канала состоит из жителей Донбасса, Запорожья и отдельных районов Харьковской области. Мы ждем русскую армию! ПИШЕМ СЮДА: @DILLFRASH_bot




t.me



​​


----------



## orcblin (3 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Creo que aún falta una pequeña ciudad, pero es lo mismo, liberada al 99% hoy y totalmente en 2 días.
> 
> Y sí, seguirán combatiendo, entre otras cosas porque las grandes decisiones sobre la guerra no dependen de ellos a nivel república.
> Mientras Putin/Gerasimov consideren que hay objetivos militares ellos seguirán en el frente. Por voluntad propia y porque no les queda otra.



Como no van a seguir combatiendo..
Qué piensas que los van a dejar de bombardear por mi estar allí?
Además si Rusia los ayudo .. ellos ayudarán a Rusia.porque entre otras cosas van a ser rusia


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Soldados del grupo "*O *actividades" en los asentamientos liberados cerca de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk

La agrupación del Distrito Militar Central junto con la Milicia Popular del LNR desalojó a las unidades de las AFU de sus posiciones previamente ocupadas, poniéndolas en fuga. Los militares rusos señalan que mientras se retiran, los militares ucranianos están atacando las zonas residenciales con todo tipo de armas, y la mayor parte del sector privado está minado y fortificado. Los habitantes de las afueras de Lysychansk dijeron que los militares ucranianos habían estado amenazando a los civiles con armas para equipar sus posiciones y expulsarlos de sus casas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

La bandera ucraniana retirada del edificio de la administración de la ciudad de Lisychansk se convertirá en una exposición en el museo de la desnazificación









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## orcblin (3 Jul 2022)

A todo esto . Si el ataque a Rusia fue desde krqkov.. pues Rusia no " tendrá más remedio" que liberarla...


----------



## amcxxl (3 Jul 2022)

No soy un medio oficial, así que solo susurré
Brevemente sobre* las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF durante el asalto a Mariupol, 364 muertos, 1900 heridos ...*
Es difícil tomar la Ciudad de Medio Millón + el área circundante, pero la tomaron *contra 12 mil del grupo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ...*
Recuerda cuantos *presos habia 5970*... Asi que con el resto...


En el camino con Seversk, todo se aclara, ya está en un semicírculo... 03/07/2022


Los PÁJAROS están comenzando a volar hacia Seversk, 6 y 8 cada uno, 3 depósitos de municiones cerca de Seversk han sido destruidos hoy ... 02/07/2022
Hay una rotación constante de las tropas que avanzan, el ukropo ni siquiera puede dormir.


UN GRAN PUÑO DE LAS PARTES LLAMATIVAS DEL GRUPO "O" se concentra cerca de Artemovsk...
LA MISMA SITUACIÓN EN SLAVYANSK al sur...


Los informes de inteligencia de que el ukropo tiene una GRAN concentración de TANQUES en Artemovsk ... llevaron todo lo que fue posible ...
Los tanques ucranianos ya no se ven en el frente ... Nadie quiere servir en las tropas de tanques del ukrovermacht ...
El 95 por ciento de los tanques fueron destruidos o quemados. No hay nada que enterrar
.

5 Cinco mujeres muertas en Belgorod...
¿Qué vamos a hacer con los 95th Quarters Decision Center..


En todo el Territorio liberado de ukroina, los bramidos en ukro-mova se cancelan a partir del 03/07/2022


En la ciudad de Kupyansk, región de Kharkiv, hoy se eliminaron los símbolos ucranianos de las fachadas de los edificios.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nos vemos en Moscú para el acto de rendición de Rutzia!



Vete a cagar, troll de mierda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jul 2022)

@JAGGER para ti, tontopollas, la historia que cuenta de el no se lo cree nadie, a ver si lo enchironan para perpetua. 








Las milicias del Donbas capturan a un soldado israelí - mpr21


Un soldado israelí fue hecho prisionero por las milicias de Lugansk. Un vídeo publicado en las redes sociales muestra a Vladimir Kozlovsky mostrando su documento de identidad israelí e identificándose como un técnico que proporciona sistemas de comunicación e información fiables (operador de...



mpr21.info


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Putin dijo que habría que asegurar la retaguardia y no sé quien comentó que se tiene que ganar todo el espacio suficiente para que la artillería no pueda golpear en ningún caso. No sé si son veinte kms o cuanto, pero evidentemente hay que seguir avanzando algo más.



A estas alturas de la pelicula, deben avanzar hasta el Dniéper, si se puede. Cunato mas, mejor. Llegara el momento del alto el fuego y hay que tener cartas.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (3 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia anuncia que ayudará a Assad a "liberar" todo #Syria , incluidas las áreas ilegalmente ocupadas por EE. UU. y Turquía



Ya era hora. Ojalá sea cierto.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, nos toca vivir en una sociedad distópica…la dictadura es total. Ninguna dictadura anterior podía controlar a sus ciudadanos al extremo actual…



En la calle está mañana he escuchado a un par de "campesinos medievales" con bozal y acojonados diciendo que entre el orgullo y los sanfermines íbamos a morir todos. He flipado.


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Jul 2022)

Mira, esperando a que se lo lleven. No sé a que esperan los otánicos a sacarlo de la isla de las serpientes, digo _isla lunar_. ¿_Liberada_ no?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Yo no veo que se recuperen muchos a quienes el banco les ha echado del lugar donde viven. Porque ese es un fracaso más total que fracasar en la inversión de tus ahorros tras amortizar tus deudas. Y la mayoría de la población está más cerca de que le ocurra lo primero que de poder permitirse lo segundo.



Pero entonces qué prefieres, tener oportunidades en una sociedad libre o pedir permiso al estado para ver qué pasa?


----------



## Carlos Dutty (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero entonces qué prefieres, tener oportunidades en una sociedad libre o pedir permiso al estado para ver qué pasa?



Creo que es una falsa dicotomía lo que planteas, por eso no existen anarquías (en el buen sentido) en el mundo o han durado 4 días.

Se necesitan Estados que creen las bases para que el ser humano pueda tener garantizada una libertal efectiva (no puedes ser muy libre si todo se reduce a la oferta y la demanda, o si no tienes tus necesidades básicas garantizadas).

Es que en la práctica, las sociedades más libres son las que tienen fuertes Estados que funcionen bien.

Por lo que respondiendo a tu pregunta, las 2 cosas.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero entonces qué prefieres, tener oportunidades en una sociedad libre o pedir permiso al estado para ver qué pasa?



Liberad a Assange liberticidas Otánicos totalitarios!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Informes de ruptura en la defensa ucraniana de 1,5 km de profundidad en el área de Mironovka, región de Donetsk, por parte de las fuerzas rusas


----------



## Julc (3 Jul 2022)

Los "caballero, caballero" empleando tácticas Azov/Otanistas.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Durante la semana pasada, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kherson fueron las siguientes:
- unos 1.300 hombres muertos y heridos;
- Un Su-25 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania;
- seis SAU de 152 mm 2S3 Akatsiya y 2S19 Msta-S;
- Ocho tanques T-72;
- Tres MTLBTs;
- veintiséis vehículos blindados;
- catorce cañones antitanque MT-12 de 100 mm;
- cinco morteros itinerantes;
- once sistemas de misiles antitanque;
- veintinueve vehículos aéreos no tripulados;
- ocho camiones;
- trece camionetas;
- dos lanchas con personal del Centro de Operaciones Especiales de las AFU;
- trece puestos de observación;
- siete puestos de mando;
- cuatro sitios de comunicación;
- una estación de radar móvil todoterreno P-18;
- dos bases de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros;
- dos depósitos de munición de campo;
- Treinta y tres misiles tácticos-operativos Tochka-U y cincuenta y siete cohetes destruidos‼









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Saturnin (3 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania ataca dos ciudades rusas con drones y misiles Tochka-U que portaban municiones de racimo, causando 3 muertos y cuatro heridos, entre ellos un niño de 10 años.












Kiev ataca dos ciudadaes rusas con drones y misiles Tochka-U que portaban municiones de racimo - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea interceptaron en el aire todos los misiles balísticos Tochka-U,




sana.sy




*


----------



## hartman (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Durante la semana pasada, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kherson fueron las siguientes:
> - unos 1.300 hombres muertos y heridos;
> - Un Su-25 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania;
> - seis SAU de 152 mm 2S3 Akatsiya y 2S19 Msta-S;
> ...


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

BTR-3E ucraniano destruido en Severodonetsk.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Jul 2022)

Acabas de describir el modelo PEPERRO de @El Promotor 

Lo has clavao macho...


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Varios proyectiles de militantes ucranianos de los MLRS Uragan y Smerch fueron derribados sobre Donetsk, sus restos cayeron en el distrito Kalininskyy de la ciudad. Según la información preliminar, la munición era de racimo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## hartman (3 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Kiev ataca dos ciudades rusas con drones y misiles Tochka-U que portaban municiones de racimo, causando 3 muertos y cuatro heridos, entre ellos un niño de 10 años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110082
> 
> ...



es una guerra y por desgracia es asi ahora vendran las represalia rusas con razon y vendran los lloros y los mass mierdas de occidente rusia bombardea X y mata a 4974859758597860860 niños.
y el populacho se lo tragara.


----------



## Egam (3 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vaya película de ciencia ficción que se ha montado TV1, este mediodía, hablando de Ucrania sobre un misil Tocha caído al lado de una escuela en Kramatorsk.
> 
> El proyectil clavado en suelo, eso es imposible ya que por la velocidad del proyectil este es rechazado por el suelo, o crea un cráter aunque no explote bastante grande, aparte unos artificieros de película.
> 
> Cualquier persona que entienda dice, ¡pero esto que es!



Son como flechas...


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

"Hasta el último ucraniano": en Lviv, los hombres en edad de reclutamiento son convocados a la oficina de alistamiento militar justo a la entrada de las iglesias

Así lo afirmó el diputado del partido ucraniano Eurosolidaridad, Mykola Knyazhytskyy.

Según el propio Knyazhytskyy, recibió esta información de representantes indignados del clero por teléfono.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Comienzan los combates por Seversk - Vitaly Kiselev, asistente en el Ministerio del Interior de la LPR


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

La Embajada de los Estados Unidos ahora indica su dirección no por el nombre de la calle (Plaza de la República Popular de Donetsk) sino por coordenadas


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, explicó por qué le pidió armas nucleares al presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin.

"Esta tesis en las negociaciones y este tema con el presidente de Rusia aparecieron después de que los polacos solicitasen a los estadounidenses que les trajeran armas nucleares. Entonces le dije al presidente Putin: ¿por qué estamos fingiendo que no pasa nada? Conversamos durante mucho tiempo y llegué a la conclusión de que debemos estar listos para darles una respuesta espejo dentro de las horas 24. Para hacer esto, debemos prepararnos ”, explicó Lukashenko.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Die Welt no renovó el contrato con la periodista Ovsyannikova que huyó a Alemania desde Rusia.

Ahora nadie la necesita.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

El ejército ruso capturó el obús alemán PzH 2000.

Según el medio Bild, los soldados del ejército ruso capturaron un obús alemán suministrado previamente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ahora las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas ya están estudiando este montaje de artillería autopropulsada (ACS).

El periódico destaca que la PzH 2000 ACS es una de los complejos más "tecnológicos y caros" del mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Militares de las fuerzas especiales SLON de la milicia popular de la LPR en Lisichansk.

@zov_ne_brosaem


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a cagar, troll de mierda.



En tu cara de moracco.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Los nuestros no se han detenido y siguen avanzando hacia el oeste. Combatiendo ya en las afueras de Seversk.


----------



## Saturnin (3 Jul 2022)

*Hunter Biden: los negocios turbios del hijo del presidente de Estados Unidos en Ucrania*

Un antiguo informe del *Senado* sobre los vínculos del hijo de *Joe Biden, cuando este era vicepresidente con Obama,* con una *empresa ucraniana* de gas salpicada por casos de corrupción, estaría forzando al presidente de *Estados Unidos* a mostrar una actitud de firmeza frente a *Rusia* por la *crisis ucraniana*.

«El hijo del vicepresidente», concluyó el informe, «tenía relación directa con una *empresa corrupta llamada Burisma* y sus propietarios». Se destacaba, además, que «los funcionarios del Departamento de Estado estaban al corriente de la asociación de *Hunter Biden* con Burisma».
Desafortunadamente, la presencia de *Hunter Biden* en la junta directiva de *Burisma* generó una situación incómoda a los funcionarios encargados de implementar la agenda anticorrupción en *Ucrania* «al mismo tiempo que el hijo del vicepresidente se sentaba en la junta directiva de una compañía ucraniana junto con su propietario corrupto».

Asimismo, «los registros adquiridos por los Comités del Senado también muestran que Hunter Biden y su familia estaban involucrados en una *vasta red financiera *que los conectaba con ciudadanos y gobierno extranjeros y gobiernos en todo el mundo».

Hunter Biden y su socio, *Devon Archer*, «formaron relaciones financieras significativas y consistentes con el oligarca corrupto ucraniano *Mykola Zlochevsky *durante el tiempo que trabajaron para Burisma, y sus empresas ganaron millones de dólares de esa asociación mientras *Joe Biden* era vicepresidente y rostro público de la política ucraniana de la Administración Obama», se argumenta en el informe.






El presidente Biden con su hijo Hunter.









Un caso de corrupción del hijo de Biden en Ucrania tensiona las relaciones entre EE.UU. y Rusia


Hunter Biden formó parte de una empresa gasista ucraniana salpicada por casos de corrupción durante el tiempo en que el actual presidente estadounidense era vicepresidente con Obama




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Me acordé de lo que tú nos cuentas. *Y mi intuición me dice que di con el argentino típico*, no con la excepción que confirma la regla. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Si, ya sé que este no es el hilo donde comentarlo, pero es que tampoco he encontrado ningún hilo sobre argentina.




Debes tener la intuición levemente chafada. Si bien tengo casi tres décadas "de argentino", soy de ocho apellidos leoneses e inmigrado. Otra cosa es que, tras todos estos años, esposa e hijos argentinos, ya estoy más aculturalizado que el mate con chipacas (chipacas, un bizcocho salado con el que se suele acompañar el mate). 


*EDITO PARA ACLARAR*: En realidad son siete, tenemos un "andalú" colado por ahí entre los ascendientes, pero preferimos ocultarlo para no perder la prosapia y el donaire histórico. 


*VUELVO A EDITAR*: Ahora que releo tu párrafo, me da la impresión que me preguntabas si "el argentino" con el que habías hablado era "el argentino típico" y no te referías a mi. 
Creo que entendí mal en una primera lectura.

No me atrevería a definir al "argentino típico", porque hay una ENORME DIFERENCIA *entre los "porteños"* (los que viven en Buenos Aires), de los argentinos *de la "pampa gringa"* (los que están muy ligados a la inmigración y en la zona rural), de los argentinos *más "acriollados"* (los que tienen más mezcla con las razas locales o los antiguos colonizadores españoles.

Son tres subgrupos bastante diferentes en su idiosincrasia. No hay "un típico" como argentino, si puedes encontrarte un "típico" como porteño -que es lo más corriente-.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Operación especial en Ucrania. Situación a 3 de julio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los nuestros no se han detenido y siguen avanzando hacia el oeste. Combatiendo ya en las afueras de Seversk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110113



Han entrado en Donetsk…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Rusia se tiene que dejar ya de contemporizar, estos ataques demuestran que no están llevando nada bien la guerra.
> Tienen que empezar a destruir todos los centros de mando de Kiev y derribar al gobierno ucronazi, empezando por zelenski, están demostrando debilidad y los anglos lo saben.
> Si no actúan y van con todo, destrucción de puentes sobre el Dniéper, arrasar toda la frontera por donde les llegan las armas, bombardeos sistemáticos donde se encuentran los asesores occidentales, eliminación de dirigentes ucros, si siguen los rusos tolerando esto se les avecina una derrota o que tengan que dar por terminada la guerra sin conseguír ningún objetivo.



Al revés, estos ataques demuestran que Rusia lo está haciendo perfecto.


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Los nuestros* no se han detenido y siguen avanzando hacia el oeste. Combatiendo ya en las afueras de Seversk.




Está bueno eso de tomar partido en un conflicto  (Disturbed o Simo son la contracara), pero convengamos todos que allí *no hay "nuestros", ni "de aquellos"... hay ucranianos y rusos* en un conflicto que tiene casi más de "guerra civil" que de "conflicto bélico tradicional".

Ni los rusos, ni los ucranianos, son "los nuestros". Son "de ellos" y algunos *entendemos las razones de Rusia* para estar haciendo lo que está haciendo y otros *los odian tanto que no son capaces de entender* con claridad lo que realmente está en confrontación aquí.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Las transferencias de armas del Reino Unido a Ucrania ya han debilitado a las propias fuerzas armadas británicas en varios ámbitos - The Times*

"Nuestros ministros han establecido claramente el número de armas necesarias, pero no están dispuestos a permitir que se reduzcan, especialmente las armas críticas de avanzada y a reducir las capacidades por debajo de cierto nivel. Incluso con estas garantías, algunos expertos creen que el número de armas ya transferidas ha dejado al ejército británico infradotado en varias áreas", informa la destacada publicación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Supongo que sabes que Kramatorsk y Sloviansk son el frente def Donetsk


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Mariupol se reconstruirá definitivamente, será una ciudad nueva, incluso mejor que la antigua - Vicepresidente Primero del Consejo de la Federación Andrei Turchak

"Llevamos mucho tiempo trabajando en esto. Y hoy podemos decir por fin que un puerto tan importante como el de Mariupol ha vuelto a su puerto de origen. Las obras de reconstrucción se están llevando a cabo activamente en la ciudad. Y la infraestructura portuaria es extremadamente importante en esto", dijo el político.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)

El reportaje de Sky News completo.


----------



## autsaider (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Debes tener la intuición levemente chafada. Si bien tengo casi tres décadas "de argentino", soy de ocho apellidos leoneses e inmigrado. Otra cosa es que, tras todos estos años, esposa e hijos argentinos, ya estoy más aculturalizado que el mate con chipacas (chipacas, un bizcocho salado con el que se suele acompañar el mate).
> 
> 
> *EDITO PARA ACLARAR*: En realidad son siete, tenemos un "andalú" colado por ahí entre los ascendientes, pero preferimos ocultarlo para no perder la prosapia y el donaire histórico.



Yo no he dicho en ningún sitio que tú seas argentino.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

Qué pollazo le metieron a Rutzia.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

Sobre la propaganda ucraniana

Desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, se ha planteado repetidamente la necesidad de una labor de información más activa por parte de las unidades correspondientes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ya que son muy inferiores en este ámbito a los especialistas de la TsIPsO entrenados por los estadounidenses y los británicos.

Bajo su dirección, los psicobombarderos ucranianos están trabajando en varias metodologías. Y no sólo utilizan las redes sociales e Internet para enviar información falsa, sino también otros medios de comunicación, como el sistema internacional de mensajes de navegación NAVTEX.

NAVTEX se utiliza para transmitir y recibir información de navegación y meteorológica, para informar de zonas cerradas o peligrosas para el tráfico y para emitir señales de socorro.

En particular, una de las frecuencias estándar (490 kHz) de una estación de Odessa está enviando información masiva sobre supuestas operaciones de "falsa bandera" de la Marina rusa contra buques mercantes en el Mar Negro. Los mensajes llegan a los barcos y buques que están incluso en las aguas del Mar Mediterráneo.

Además, los ucranianos acusaron a los barcos rusos de surcar deliberadamente las aguas del Mar Negro para "difamar" a las autoridades ucranianas y responsabilizaron de antemano a Rusia de lo que pueda ocurrir a los buques civiles.

La ausencia de confrontación con este tipo de propaganda es extremadamente conveniente para la parte ucraniana: cualquiera de sus acciones, incluso las dirigidas a los buques mercantes en el Mar Negro, pueden ser fácilmente atribuidas a los buques rusos. Una actitud tan indiferente ante este problema conlleva una actitud cada vez más negativa hacia la Federación Rusa no sólo en Ucrania sino también en otras regiones (la estación NAVTEX emite hasta 600 millas náuticas de distancia). Y los informes secos no ayudarán de ninguna manera.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

*OBLAST DE LUGANSK DELETUS EST*

Ya lo anuncian y reconocen incluso en prensa ucraniana:

*Putin fue informado sobre la ocupación total de la región de Lugansk*








Путіну доповіли про повну окупацію Луганщини


Міністр оборони Росії Сергій Шойгу доповів президенту країни-агресора Путіну про окупацію всієї Луганської області.




www.pravda.com.ua





El "oblast" ucraniano de Lugansk ya es tan entelequia como el Reino de Jerusalem, o el Virreynato de Nueva España.
Fue.
Ya no es.
No existe.

Repasemos sucintamente la situación de los territorios ucranianos pre-Maydan, en disputa con Rusia u otros...

*Oblast de Crimea:* Desapareció. Ucromaydan NUNCA pudo hacer acto de posesión efectiva. Los "hombrecitos verdes", sin un solo disparo, dieron el "tiro de gracia". Referendum de independencia, referendum de incorporación a Rusia, e incorporación efectiva.
100 % Rusia; 0 % Ucrania

*Oblast de Lugansk*: Desapareció. Tras 8 años de dura guerra ("civil"), con la ayuda del contingente ruso, el 100 % del territorio disputado es ya parte de la República Popular de Lugansk (independencia reconocida parcial).
100 % RPL, 0 % Ucrania

*Oblast de Donetsk*: En disputa, tras 8 años de dura guerra ("civil"), con la ayuda del contingente ruso, las tornas apuntan muy favorables a las pretensiones de la RPD (independencia reconocida parcial).
Por población:
70 % RPD, 30 % Ucrania
Por territorio:
60 % RPD, 40 % Ucrania

*Oblast de Jerson*: En disputa. Tras una operación relámpago y apenas lucha, prácticamente la totalidad del territorio, población y la capital misma fue tomada por el contingente ruso. No se ha realizado ningún referendum de autodeterminación. Administración "especial" civil-militar rusa, y pervivencia "sobre el papel" de las antiguas autoridades ucranianas.
Por situación política:
50 % Rusia, 50 % Ucrania
Por población:
99,9 % Rusia, 0,1 % Ucrania
Por territorio:
99 % Rusia, 1 % Ucrania

*Oblast de Zaporiyia*: En disputa. Tras una operación relámpago y breves y ocasionales episodios de lucha, una parte mayoritaria del territorio, y casi a mitad de la población, están bajo administración "civil-militar" rusa. Ucrania mantiene la capital. Frentes estáticos desde hace meses.
Por situación política:
40 % Rusia, 60 % Ucrania
Por población:
50 % Rusia, 50 % Ucrania
Por territorio:
80 % Rusia, 20 % Ucrania

*Oblast de Jarkov*: En disputa. Tras una operación relámpago, se logró la ocupación firme del territorio trans-Seversky Donetsk, que incluye el importante rayon de Kupiansk y el rayon de Izium (esta ciudad, cis-Seversky Donetsk, fue duramente disputada durante semanas). En la zona de la capital Jarkov ("visitada" y casi asediada al inicio, pero nunca tomada), se han producido algunos de los más fieros enfrentamientos, incluyendo la única contraofensiva con cara y ojos de los ucranianos.
Por situación política:
20 % Rusia, 80 % Ucrania
Por población:
10 % Rusia, 90 % Ucrania
Por territorio:
30 % Rusia, 70 % Ucrania


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Creo que es una falsa dicotomía lo que planteas, por eso no existen anarquías (en el buen sentido) en el mundo o han durado 4 días.
> 
> Se necesitan Estados que creen las bases para que el ser humano pueda tener garantizada una libertal efectiva (no puedes ser muy libre si todo se reduce a la oferta y la demanda, o si no tienes tus necesidades básicas garantizadas).
> 
> ...



No es falsa, por el simple hecho de que, en cualquier sociedad, las decisiones las toman siempre cada persona. Es decir, tú decides estudiar esa carrera, estudiar o no para ese examen o cientos de cosas como esa.
Necesitas al estado para que te dé esa red de seguridad que, de otro modo no tendrías, pero...esa red es mentira....
Es mentira, porque los políticos te van minando cada vez un poco más, todo estará "peor" cada vez...y serán necesarias más "redes de seguridad", y esas redes, por supuesto, no se pagan solas, hay que aumentar impuestos. "SIEMPRE" hay que aumentar impuestos

Un estado nunca puede ser libre por esa razón, el factor humano. El argumento de que, no es que son malos las personas que nos gobiernan, no se sostiene, el estado SIEMPRE te lo hará pagar, ya que SOLO se financia por medio de impuestos, por medio de tu esfuerzo.

En este mundo tenemos varios antagonistas, por un lado occidente, con sus vergüenzas, pero somos sociedades donde, bien que mal, hemos conseguido una independencia del estado, no tanto a nivel mental, como se puede observar, pero si un tanto a nivel práctico

Todos somos conscientes de la importancia de poder crear empresas, que estas, a su vez, puedan contratar a más y más trabajadores. Excepto mucha gente de este foro que, desnortados algunos, otros con envidia y otros, por verdadero resentimiento, reniegan de que una persona pueda ser exitosa

Por otro, tenemos unos gobiernos que solo piensan en sus intereses y su "estatus". Logicamente, hay pocos problemas de un ciudadano normal entran. Si te fijas, cuando llega propaganda rusa o china, rara vez esa propaganda se centra en nivel de vida de los ciudadanos, casos de triunfo de alguna persona o cosas así, solo es "cosas que ha conseguido el estado", es algo, cuanto menos, curioso, pero muy significativo

En "occidente", aunque, mira que no me gusta esa palabra, porque, en esencia no significa verdaderamente nada, pero en fin. Podemos ver casos como el suizo, donde es un país federalizado que ha conseguido unas condiciones muy dignas. También podemos hablar de los nordicos, pero ojo, los altos impuestos de allí no son la clave, sino muchas otras cosas que se niegan y se negarían en redondo a proponer los "estatistas españoles"


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Yo no he dicho en ningún sitio que tú seas argentino.




Vuelve a leer mi post !! (*fui a editarlo* luego de que advertí mi error en la interpretación tras la primera lectura)


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero entonces qué prefieres, tener oportunidades en una sociedad libre o pedir permiso al estado para ver qué pasa?



Entre pedir permiso al estado o pedírselo al oligarca mafioso, prefiero pedírselo al estado.

No hay libertad al margen del estado. En el desorden no puede haber libertad sino ganancia de pescadores ventajistas. ¿te consideras buen pescador?. A lo mejor tú te consideras un pescador excepcionalmente bien dotado y carente de escrúpulos para llegar a ser el capo de la mafia, y por tanto aquel que va a repartir los permisos y prebendas.

También puedes ser de esos ilusos que creen poder hacerse ricos apostando en el casino. No se dan cuenta de que aún en el caso improbable de que efectivamente descubrieran un método para conseguirlo el dueño del casino no lo permitiría, mandaría a sus matones a que le pegaran una paliza, le quitaran hasta la ropa, y lo echaran a patadas desnudo a la calle.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

Va a tirar la atómica el puti o va a seguir arrastrando los pantalones.

Suecia.


Finlandia.

A 

J 

E 

D 

R 

E 

Z 

Saludos!


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Está bueno eso de tomar partido en un conflicto  (Disturbed o Simo son la contracara), pero convengamos todos que allí *no hay "nuestros", ni "de aquellos"... hay ucranianos y rusos* en un conflicto que tiene casi más de "guerra civil" que de "conflicto bélico tradicional".
> 
> Ni los rusos, ni los ucranianos, son "los nuestros". Son "de ellos" y algunos *entendemos las razones de Rusia* para estar haciendo lo que está haciendo y otros *los odian tanto que no son capaces de entender* con claridad lo que realmente está en confrontación aquí.



Es la noticia literal de un canal ruso de Telegram, no se lo tome usted tan a pecho.

En cualquier casos "los nuestros" está claro que son las feministas, socialistas, globalistas, progresistas y demás gente de bien no sea que la policía del pensamiento dictamine un presunto delito de odio.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Jul 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado .
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con una advertencia " _clapham ni se te ocurra contarlo en burbuja que te conozco_ ". Ya conoceis al clapham que por un " pu_ñao " _de ZANKS es capaz de todo ( bueno ... el sexo anal no que dicen que duele )
El caso es que Rusia y Occidente podrian haber empezado a negociar el fin de la guerra ...
Una muy mala noticia , hoyga , porque sin este hilo se acabarian los ZANKS , que si , que si...que siempre nos quedara la tierra plana 
Resulta que el secretario de exteriores del Patriarcado ruso de Moscu y mano derecha del Patriarca Kirill ha viajado al Vaticano a entrevistarse con Paul Richard Gallaguer , el ministro de exteriores del Vaticano . No confundir con el " otro " Richard Gallagher que es un investigador de fenomenos paranormales y espiritismo de Nueva York .
Segun le conto al clapham la contacto armenia , Rusia quiere hacer un trato con Israel .
Que Israel " convenza " a Elensky a rendirse . Dificil , no ? Pues no tanto .
Resulta que el Patriarcado de Moscu conserva una reliquia que El Vaticano querria : el pa_ño _en el que se envolvio el cuerpo de Jesus cuando nacio . El parto debio haber sido un horror , porque hubo mucha sangre . El pa_ño _fue guardado por un familiar directo de Maria
con una carta , en arameo contandole a un tal Zaharias ( NPI ) del nacimiento de Jesus , su sobrino
Cuando Roma invadio Jerusalem , la reliquia viajo a Chipre , luego , de Chipre a Rusia ...
Rusia tiene la carta , que describe como fue el parto de Maria . El Plan ruso es intercambiar el pa_ño _de lino con la sangre de Maria por la Menorah del Templo que se robaron los romanos cuando lo destruyeron en tiempos de Tito ( 70 dC ) y que esta en la Camara del Tesoro Vaticana
Pero clapham...ese pa_ño _puede ser falso ... Que pruebas tienes de que era la sangre de Maria ?
Bueno ...en 1962 durante la crisis de los misiles en Cuba , los sovieticos y los belgas analizaron el ADN de los restos del rey Meroveo , fundador de la Dinastia merovingia ( que estan enterrados en Tournai ) y voila ...coincidian . Por eso Juan XXIII medio entre Kennedy y Nikita Kruchev
Lo que probaria que Jesus , aunque haya muerto , tuvo descendencia . CANDELA ...
Y ahora el clapham se ira a cargar la Glock 19 que compro de contrabando para su proteccion personal .
Chivatear al Vaticano tiene sus riesgos . Y por que lo haces , clapham ?  Ahhh
Una pista : palabra de 4 letras que no es AMOR


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

Creo que Ucrania debe intensificar los bombardeos a Rutzia.
No veremos una gran capacidad de respuesta orca en éste inicio de la segunda etapa de la operación especial.

Tal vez alguna declaración y ya


----------



## ccartech (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Creo que Ucrania debe intensificar los bombardeos a Rutzia.
> No veremos una gran capacidad de respuesta orca en éste inicio de la segunda etapa de la operación especial.
> 
> Tal vez alguna declaración y ya



estas nerviosa por la nueva pérdida territorial ( Lysychansk ) y por tener en sus manos a unas de tus nenazas israhellitas? Toma hemoal cabronazo!


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Aún tiene fijado el mapa de la campaña de Siria…interesante…


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tras la exitosa evacuación de Lysichansk, ha llegado el momento de exigir la rendición incondicional de Rusia.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



 Las retiradas estan siendo bien ejecutadas, perdidas de material limitadas.

Joder han pasado de esas contraofensivas victoriosas fantasmas , a considerar un exito correr mucho en las retiradas.

Mira los videos de los republicanos. Hay tanques , BMP, camiones , etc... destruidos a montones. Y otros perfectamente reparables. Solo estos ultimos hay en los videos unas buenas docenas.


----------



## Harman (3 Jul 2022)

*Este día pasó a la historia*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Abandonan Bulgaria los 70 diplomáticos rusos expulsados por la crisis diplomática.*
Los 70 diplomáticos y empleados de la embajada rusa en Sofía declarados "persona non grata" por el país anfitrión el pasado 28 de junio abandonaron hoy el* territorio búlgaro en dos aviones fletados por Moscú*, tras amenazar el Kremlin con romper relaciones si no se revocaban estas expulsiones.

Según confirmaron a Efe fuentes del aeropuerto internacional de Sofía, los aviones del Gobierno ruso aterrizaron a primera hora de esta tarde y partieron dos horas y media después con los* expulsados y sus familiares* a bordo.

En reacción al rechazo del Gobierno búlgaro a un ultimátum de Moscú para revocar estas expulsiones, la embajadora de Rusia en Sofía, *Eleonora Mitrofánova*, dijo el pasado día 1 que propondrá a las autoridades de su país cerrar la legación diplomática que dirige.


----------



## golden graham (3 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La verdad el ejercito ucraniano hace unas retiradas magnificas. Deberian dar clases de como retirarse.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Entre pedir permiso al estado o pedírselo al oligarca mafioso, prefiero pedírselo al estado.
> 
> No hay libertad al margen del estado. En el desorden no puede haber libertad sino ganancia de pescadores ventajistas. ¿te consideras buen pescador?. A lo mejor tú te consideras un pescador excepcionalmente bien dotado y carente de escrúpulos para llegar a ser el capo de la mafia, y por tanto aquel que va a repartir los permisos y prebendas.
> 
> También puedes ser de esos ilusos que creen poder hacerse ricos apostando en el casino. No se dan cuenta de que aún en el caso improbable de que efectivamente descubrieran un método para conseguirlo el dueño del casino no lo permitiría, mandaría a sus matones a que le pegaran una paliza, le quitaran hasta la ropa, y lo echaran a patadas desnudo a la calle.



Me parece bien, pero eso no lo puedes imponer y hacer que "todo el mundo quiera ser amante del estado o que quiera hacer caso de lo que este quiere".

La naturaleza es desorden, caos, y eso es la humanidad en esencia....o es que crees que dentro de la URSS no había gente que se buscaba las castañas para conseguir lo que quería? o crees que dentro de China la gente son adoradores del estado? No, se callan o aguantan lo que pueden, pero no es natural

Un mundo donde todos seamos "buenos" y no compitamos entre nosotros o incluso nos aprovechemos de algo es imposible. Tratar de controlarlo es, además de fútil, la peor medicina para que una sociedad prospere


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los ucranianos podrán comprar armas cortas el próximo año: asesor del ministro del Interior*
> 
> "Los ucranianos han dado una respuesta inequívoca sobre el permiso de poseer armas libremente. El ministerio está de acuerdo con la decisión de los ciudadanos y ya se están preparando las enmiendas para la segunda lectura del proyecto de ley", dijo Andrusiv.
> Todo el mundo se acuerda de lo que era repartir armas a todo el mundo en Kiev, ¿no?
> ...



Seguro que luego las entregan cuando entren en la Unión Europea


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*La UE prevé destinar más de 500.000 millones de euros para la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras la guerra* - Bloomberg

Se espera que Kyiv presente un plan para reconstruir el país esta semana. El documento, de unas 2.000 páginas, será presentado en una conferencia en la ciudad suiza de Lugano los días 4 y 5 de julio.

El plan incluye una amplia gama de proyectos de infraestructura, seguridad e inversión.


----------



## Pirro (3 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> La verdad el ejercito ucraniano hace unas retiradas magnificas. Deberian dar clases de como retirarse.



Pues sí. De hecho sólo tendrían que retirarse hacia el otro lado para ganar esta guerra.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Abandonan Bulgaria los 70 diplomáticos rusos expulsados por la crisis diplomática.*
> Los 70 diplomáticos y empleados de la embajada rusa en Sofía declarados "persona non grata" por el país anfitrión el pasado 28 de junio abandonaron hoy el* territorio búlgaro en dos aviones fletados por Moscú*, tras amenazar el Kremlin con romper relaciones si no se revocaban estas expulsiones.
> 
> Según confirmaron a Efe fuentes del aeropuerto internacional de Sofía, los aviones del Gobierno ruso aterrizaron a primera hora de esta tarde y partieron dos horas y media después con los* expulsados y sus familiares* a bordo.
> ...



Los putean hasta los países más pequeños y pobres de su antiguo imperio.


----------



## terro6666 (3 Jul 2022)

No tienes familia porque eres muy feo, no es culpa de la OTAN, es culpa de los genes.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jul 2022)

ANKARA, 3 de julio. /TASS/. Un carguero ruso que supuestamente transportaba grano ucraniano fue detenido por las autoridades aduaneras de Turquía a pedido de Kiev, dijo el domingo el embajador de Ucrania en Turquía, Vasily Bodnar.

"Tenemos una cooperación total [con Turke]. El barco se encuentra actualmente en la entrada del puerto, ha sido detenido por las autoridades aduaneras de Turquía", dijo Reuters citado por él.

Según Bodnar, los investigadores se reunirán el lunes para decidir sobre el destino del barco.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE prevé destinar más de 500.000 millones de euros para la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras la guerra* - Bloomberg
> 
> Se espera que Kyiv presente un plan para reconstruir el país esta semana. El documento, de unas 2.000 páginas, será presentado en una conferencia en la ciudad suiza de Lugano los días 4 y 5 de julio.
> 
> El plan incluye una amplia gama de proyectos de infraestructura, seguridad e inversión.



Ese importe ya lo tienen ya retenido a Rusia fuera de sus fronteras con los embargos de activos.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Herramientas financiadas por EEUU ayudan a evitar la censura en Rusia.*
El gobierno de Estados Unidos financia la creación de herramientas informáticas para eludir la censura en Rusia, que se han convertido en* aplicaciones esenciales* para numerosos activistas y militantes que de otra forma podrían quedar aislados del mundo.

Desde el inicio de la* invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia*, Moscú ha intensificado su propaganda y restringido drásticamente el acceso a fuentes de información no oficiales, es decir, a los medios que hablan de guerra y no de una "operación especial" contra los "nazis".

A inicios del año, la red virtual privada (VPN) Psiphon, que permite evitar la censura, registraba cerca de* 48.000 conexiones por día en Rusia*.


----------



## terro6666 (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo, parece que han atacado a bielorrusia desde Ucrania, como le toquen las pelotas al lukas los ucros se van a encontrar con una respuesta contundente, y este es mas duro todavia que putin.
> A estas horas Putin le debe estar pidiendo contencion, quiren involucrar a bielorrusia en la guerra.



No se ha atacado Ucrania desde Bielorrusia? Pues a joderse


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

hartman dijo:


> es una guerra y por desgracia es asi ahora vendran las represalia rusas con razon y vendran los lloros y los mass mierdas de occidente rusia bombardea X y mata a 4974859758597860860 niños.
> y el populacho se lo tragara.



Y embarazadas. 


_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110097
> 
> 
> La Embajada de los Estados Unidos ahora indica su dirección no por el nombre de la calle (Plaza de la República Popular de Donetsk) sino por coordenadas



A ver si voy al zoo dentro de unas semanas y me acerco a la plaza a hacerme unos selfies, que está cerca.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Scholz ve las sanciones a Rusia tras la guerra como un instrumento para la seguridad.*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, recordó el domingo que las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la anexión de la península ucraniana de Crimea y el apoyo a la insurrección de los separatistas en el Donbás todavía están en vigor y se mostró abierto a aplicar este tipo de medidas en el futuro para garantizar la seguridad en Ucrania y en Europa.

En la tradicional entrevista de verano de la cadena pública ARD, en la que también contestó a las preguntas de los ciudadanos, Scholz señaló que hay garantías de seguridad que se están discutiendo "muy intensamente" también con Ucrania, "porque esa es la cuestión central para el* orden de paz* después de la guerra".

"Lo que podemos, ya lo hemos demostrado. La disposición en todo momento de volver a activar sanciones, por ejemplo, obviamente desempeña un papel", afirmó el canciller, quien agregó que la discusión sobre las *garantías de seguridad que se le pueden ofrecer a Ucrania* "es un proceso inacabado".


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110103
> 
> 
> Die Welt no renovó el contrato con la periodista Ovsyannikova que huyó a Alemania desde Rusia.
> ...



Roma nunca paga traidores.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110097
> 
> 
> La Embajada de los Estados Unidos ahora indica su dirección no por el nombre de la calle (Plaza de la República Popular de Donetsk) sino por coordenadas



Invita a bombardearla... a ver si hay huevos.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con una advertencia " _clapham ni se te ocurra contarlo en burbuja que te conozco_ ". Ya conoceis al clapham que por un " pu_ñao " _de ZANKS es capaz de todo ( bueno ... el sexo anal no que dicen que duele )
> El caso es que Rusia y Occidente podrian haber empezado a negociar el fin de la guerra ...
> ...



Tío si escribes un par de novelas destruyes al tal Brown....


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Jul 2022)

Putin en el foro de Davos en Enero de 2021



¡ es todo una trama !!!!

la guerra es la segunda parte del coronatimo para implantar los planes de la agenda 2030









Klaus Schwab, dueño del Foro de Davos: el hermético negocio familiar más influyente del mundo


El Foro Económico Mundial celebrado esta semana en Davos ha reunido a líderes políticos, presidentes de gobierno y a algunos de los empresarios más poderosos del mundo en un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

Según Scholz la guerra se va a acabar pronto.

*Germany discusses with allies security guarantees for Ukraine after the end of the war - Reuters
*
“We are discussing with close allies the security guarantees we can provide. This is an ongoing process. It is clear that it will not be the same as if someone was a member of NATO,” said German Chancellor Olaf Scholz.

He also noted that in his opinion, the wars in Ukraine will end soon.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Jul 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Ya era hora. Ojalá sea cierto.



Pues no está Rusia ahora mismo para abrir más frentes... le revientan las costuras por todos lados.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (3 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás el modelo presentado no sea el de 82 mm, sino uno menor (tiene más pinta de 60 mm). Pero la nota dice que los rusos lo tienen en 82 mm y con el modelo "silencioso".
> 
> Cuidado!, el modelo que indican en la nota (2B25) *es el mismo del vídeo*. O es de 82 mm (y no lo parece), o es menor y en la nota confunden el modelo. A saber.



Se refiere al diámetro de la cabeza explosiva del proyectil, que al contrario de los morteros clásicos se asoma fuera del tubo o cañón del mortero; el resto del proyectil, un largo tubo cilíndrico con aletas tiene menor diámetro, tiene la carga impulsora y está contenido completamente en el mortero. Muy parecido a las granadas lanzadas por fusil, que también hacen poco ruido cuando se disparan.


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Siempre hay planes, también desde las entrañas del imperio, que no son una banda de traperos
y si han llegado hasta hoy, algo bien lo habrán debido hacerlo, sino ya habrían desaparecido hace...

Por ejemplo, la movida de Kaliningrado se produjo por iniciativa de EEUU en contra de la voluntad
europea, y la intermediación de la UE para suavizar es pura propaganda,del estilo "somos inocentes, 
no queremos eso".

Pero, el plan de EE.UU es obligar a Rusia a atacar a un país OTAN para llevar a los europeos entren
en la guerra (y sean destruidos, por supuesto). Por eso EEUU seguirán intensificando la guerra. 
La derrota no está en sus planes.
Y luego está el turno de China, ese es el plan imperial, a largo plazo. Todo lo demás es ingenuidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Jul 2022)

La OTAN está muy nerviosa, las derrotas últimas no entraban en sus cálculos…y Putin toma un paso más…no se fía que no hagan una tontería…
Putin ordena un "régimen de servicio especial" en la fuerza de disuasión de Rusia.
El presidente ruso hizo hincapié en que los países occidentales también estaban tomando medidas hostiles contra Rusia en la esfera económica.
…
La tarea de las fuerzas de disuasión estratégica es disuadir la agresión contra Rusia y sus aliados, y también derrotar a un agresor en una guerra mediante el uso de varios tipos de armas, incluidas las nucleares.








Putin orders "special service regime" in Russia’s deterrence force


Russian President stressed that the Western countries were also taking unfriendly actions against Russia in the economic sphere




tass.com





Es del 27 de febrero…y ahora se ha subido el nivel…cosas de las fosas marianas…


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Rumanía apuesta por el gas del mar Negro para su independencia energética de Rusia.*
En el pueblo de Vadu, en el sureste de Rumanía, el preciado gas extraído del mar Negro se abre paso a través de un laberinto de tuberías nuevas, alimentando la esperanza de* liberarse del gas ruso*, pese al avistamiento de minas y buques de guerra.

El gas fluye por plataformas en alta mar, pese a que *minas y buques de guerra* hacen presente el conflicto en la vecina Ucrania, lo que muestra la determinación de Rumanía de terminar con su dependencia de las importaciones de Rusia.

"Rumanía está tomando un paso decisivo para asegurar su seguridad energética (...) en un momento en el que el suministro de gas está amenazado por la guerra en Ucrania", dijo el martes el primer ministro *Nicolae Ciuca* durante la inauguración de una planta procesadora perteneciente a la empresa Black Sea Oil & Gas (BSOG).


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Siempre hay planes, también desde las entrañas del imperio, que no son una banda de traperos
> y si han llegado hasta hoy, algo bien lo habrán debido hacerlo, sino ya habrían desaparecido hace...
> 
> Por ejemplo, la movida de Kaliningrado se produjo por iniciativa de EEUU en contra de la voluntad
> ...



Es lo que siempre ha parecido. USA va a escalar sin parar con las vidas de los europeos.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Siempre hay planes, también desde las entrañas del imperio, que no son una banda de traperos
> y si han llegado hasta hoy, algo bien lo habrán debido hacerlo, sino ya habrían desaparecido hace...
> 
> Por ejemplo, la movida de Kaliningrado se produjo por iniciativa de EEUU en contra de la voluntad
> ...



Honestamente, no se a que llamas plan. Por ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, aún suponiendo que alguien o algunos, tengan un plan para lograr unos objetivos, de corto o largo alcance, si ese plan no sólo no funciona, sino que es contraproducente, y además no altera absolutamente nada de lo que pretende reconducir, creo que llamarlo plan no viene al caso porque no lo es. Un garabato no es un cuadro, ni cuatro palos y una sábana una tienda de campaña.

Para hacer un plan hay que evaluar la situación, hacer un pronóstico y sobre todo tener alternativas. Lo que se suele mal llamar plan B o plan C, que en realidad sería derivación B o derivación C, etc....etc.... Yo no puedo admitir como plan lo que hace Occidente. Por supuesto que quiere muchas cosas, pero no hace planes, hace aspavientos. Claro que tienen voluntad de intentar hacer esto o lo otro, que ya de por sí es autodestructivo y contraproducente dado el grado de descontrol al que ha llegado el sistema (tal y como está mejor no tocarlo, los experimentos con gaseosa), pero de ahí a llamarle a eso plan, tú mismo. Recuerda que el futuro es imprevisible, pero la estupidez humana es lo más previsible que hay.

Por ejemplo, donde muchos ven un plan maquiavélico para hundir a Europa sancionando a Rusia yo solo veo estupidez. Es tan simple, tan primario y tan cutre como que USA se ha limitado a aplicar el manual de toda la vida (quiero esto, si no me lo das palo), casi casi un acto reflejo, sin pensar ni remotamente en las consecuencias. Siempre funciona pues ahora también. Error. Estos no han planeado nada, pensaban que haciendo lo de siempre tenían el tema resuelto. Y desde que ha quedado claro que habían pinchado hueso, lo que viene después es algo muy español: sostenerla y no enmendarla. Por mis cojones. Vamos, todo muy cutre y poco elaborado.

Y claro que tienen listillos en los famosos y sobrevalorados think tanks que se ganan la vida tocándose los cojones y pariendo idioteces. Asi les va ....  

Mazuste .... son gente del montón, no destacan por su inteligencia precisamente. Entiendo que se nos haga cuesta arriba admitir que unos imbéciles dirigen el mundo, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Jul 2022)

Los cañones autopropulsados de 155 mm M109A3 transferidos desde Noruega para las Fuerzas Armadas a la vista de los artilleros rusos.

@voenacher


----------



## ignorante (3 Jul 2022)

*Putin resiste los golpes*

*Guerra en Europa
Las sanciones occidentales no afectan todavía al nivel de vida de los rusos*






Vladímir Putin, visto entre bambalinas durante un discurso en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, el pasado 17 de junio
ANTON VAGANOV / Reuters

Gonzalo Aragonés

Moscú. Corresponsal
Actualizado a 03/07/2022 07:07

A los trabajadores que Ikea tendrá que despedir cuando después de agosto venda sus fábricas en Rusia no se les olvidará este tempestuoso 2022, el año posterior y peor que la pandemia. Y tampoco a los empleados de las tecnológicas rusas que han tenido que cambiar de país para seguir funcionando. O a la pequeña clase media, acostumbrada a hacer turismo y llegar en un periquete a las playas o las capitales de los países europeos. Pero para el común de los mortales rusos, las sanciones occidentales no se están dejando sentir con la fuerza necesaria para que el Kremlin cambie sus planes militares en Ucrania.
De hecho, los expertos creen que intentar sacar del ring al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, mediante sanciones es como intentar tumbar a Muhammad Ali. La analista política Lilia Shevtsova dice a_ La Vanguardia _que “retirarse bajo presión de las sanciones occidentales significaría su muerte política”, y que para él es necesario justificar el final con un triunfo.
Además, “la mayoría de la población no culpa a las autoridades rusas por las consecuencias de las sanciones, sino a Occidente. Y eso les da un espacio bastante amplio para maniobrar políticamente”, añade el politólogo Dimitri Orlov, que dirige la Agencia de Comunicación Política y Económica.
Por añadidura, Rusia ha encontrado en sus socios asiáticos China e India un mercado para el petróleo que deja de comprar Europa. Eso le permite pagar las contramedidas a las sanciones y seguir financiando las acciones militares en Ucrania.
Rusia sí acusó el primer golpe de las sanciones, en marzo, cuando entre otros efectos se interrumpió el suministro de tecnología y se rompieron las redes logísticas. Además, las empresas internacionales comenzaron a suspender sus negocios en Rusia, alrededor del millar. Las de consumo, como Ikea, la española Inditex o la cadena alemana de productos de bricolaje Obi cerraron sus tiendas; también han cortado lazos con Rusia tecnológicas como IBM, petroleras como Shell o BP, servicios financieros como Visa, Mastercard o Google Pay, cadenas hoteleras como Marriot, etcétera.

*Las contramedidas del Kremlin han sujetado la inflacióny el paro y han fortalecido al rublo*

Pero las medidas ordenadas por Putin y ejecutadas por la gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia, Elvira Nabiúlina, han frenado el impacto. El rublo, que se desplomó en marzo, comenzó a recuperarse y a finales de junio, con el precio del petróleo al alza, estaba en máximos desde hace siete años. En marzo, por un euro se llegó a obtener 129 rublos. Hoy se cambia a 56.
Algo parecido ha sucedido con los precios. La inflación se ha controlado en junio, y el regulador bancario prevé que este año termine entre el 14% y el 17%, y no el 23%, como se pronosticaba antes.






El rublo ruso se desplomó en marzo, pero las contramedidas del Kremlin han terminado fortaleciéndolo frente al dólar y el euro
REUTERS 
Pasear hoy por el Columbus, uno de los centros comerciales más grandes de Moscú, ya no es lo que era. La salida de las grandes marcas internacionales ha dejado inmensos locales de dos plantas vacíos. Sin ese reclamo, y el añadido de ser época de dachas en Rusia, en un día de diario se nota que hay menos clientes. Pero hacia el final de la jornada y los fines de semana sus largas galerías se llenan. La bajada del consumo no es suficiente para que el sistema siquiera se tambalee.
Los expertos independientes rusos ofrecen diferentes puntos de vista sobre el impacto de la sanciones. Algunos argumentan que ya están asfixiando a la economía.
Es cierto que el sector empresarial ha sufrido el golpe, pero lo ha encajado bien. Un 86,8%, según un estudio del Instituto de Crecimiento Económico Stolipin, sí ha sentido los puñetazos de las sanciones. Pero solo el 11,7% no ha podido adaptarse y ha tenido que abandonar total o parcialmente su negocio. La mayoría (el 77,4%) se ha repuesto.

*Sin oposición y con la mayoría de los rusos culpando a Occidente, Putin tiene margen de maniobra interna*
Por todo ello, otros expertos sostienen que las sanciones solo muerden ligeramente y que aún queda mucho tiempo para que tengan un impacto real en la vida y el estado de ánimo de los rusos. “Las sanciones afectan directa o indirectamente a la mayoría de la población, pero aún no conducen a consecuencias desastrosas para su nivel de vida”, apunta Shevtsova.
Según esta experta, esto “es consecuencia de nuestra falta de comprensión del grado de paciencia de la sociedad rusa y su estado de ánimo en un momento de guerra”.
Sí tendrán un impacto acumulativo, según Shevtsova, para otoño o fin de año. Y pronostica que entonces podría haber una salida para el conflicto en Ucrania. “Las autoridades rusas intentarán completar la_ operación militar _, que tendrán que presentar como una victoria”. Cree que la crisis económica puede obligar al Kremlin a buscar su fórmula de paz. “Pero eso no significará un paso atrás y un rechazo de su política expansionista e imperial. Cualquier fórmula de paz para Putin significará la búsqueda de un nuevo mecanismo de autojustificación”.
Orlov admite que “la escala y la naturaleza de las sanciones son muy significativas. Pero de momento tienen un impacto limitado en la mayoría de la población. En primer lugar, debido a la política de compensación efectiva de las autoridades rusas (reorientación de los flujos de exportación, dinámica de los tipos de interés, política cambiaria de divisas, política de crédito, promoción de sustitución de importaciones, compensación para los más desprotegidos). Y una gran parte de la población, por diferentes circunstancias, no está involucrada en las relaciones económicas afectadas por las sanciones”.
La salida de las empresas internacionales no ha afectado por el momento al empleo. Sí se teme que en el futuro deje en el paro a 350.000 personas. Según un estudio del Centro de Desarrollo Estratégico de Moscú, la peor parte se la pueden llevar las regiones cuya economía descansa en la industria, debido a la falta de componentes de importación. Las más afectadas serán Kurgán (estimación del 12,5% de paro), Komi (12,3%) y Karelia (11,8%). Las grandes ciudades, como Moscú y San Petersburgo, donde manda el sector servicios, no superarán el 5%-6%.

*Las sanciones escalonadas desde el 2014 prepararon al Kremlin para las presiones actuales*
De momento, el paro no deja sonada a Rusia. Según el dato publicado esta semana por la agencia federal de estadística Rosstat, en mayo alcanzó su mínimo histórico, con un 3,9%. Y el Banco Central ha mejorado sus previsiones sobre la caída del PIB para el 2022: 7,5% en vez del 9,2% anterior.
Uno de los motivos por los que las sanciones están de momento mordiendo en hueso es que Rusia ya estaba sobre aviso desde el 2014, cuando comenzaron a llegarle sanciones de forma escalonada tras la anexión de Crimea. “Nos hemos preparado seriamente y con anticipación, por lo que en esencia [estas sanciones] eran predecibles”, dijo ya en febrero el portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov. Si Ucrania aprovechó ese tiempo para reformar y reforzar su ejército, Rusia hizo lo mismo con, entre otras cosas, su sector financiero, creando un sistema de pagos internacionales alternativo al Swift.
Si Putin no previó la resistencia ucraniana a su campaña militar y la respuesta occidental de apoyo al Gobierno de Kyiv, los países occidentales tampoco tuvieron en cuenta la capacidad de encajar los golpes de la economía y la sociedad rusas. “Es muy probable que los gobernantes occidentales creyesen que Moscú trataría de evitar un aumento de sanciones con acuerdos informales. Pero eso no sucedió. Hubo una predicción incorrecta de la reacción rusa y no trajo los frutos que esperaban. Obviamente, por ejemplo, no fue posible influir con las sanciones de manera significativa en el rumbo de la_ operación militar especial _”, apunta Orlov.

*Rusia vende menos petróleo a Europa, pero lo compensa con Asia*
Pero lo que está permitiendo a Putin mantenerse en pie es, como no podía ser de otra forma, lo de siempre: el petróleo. Moscú ha redirigido la venta del principal elemento de sus presupuestos hacia Asia y sus socios de los países Brics (Brasil, India, China y Sudáfrica, además de la propia Rusia). Si no hay fabricantes de vehículos occidentales, pues Rusia acogerá coches chinos; si el comercio occidental cierra, serán sustituidos por cadenas comerciales indias, dijo Putin a finales de junio al intervenir por videoconferencia en la cumbre de estos cinco países en Pekín.
Según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, en los cinco primeros meses del año los clientes europeos dejaron de comprar 554.000 barriles diarios. Pero los asiáticos, especialmente India y China, importaron 503.000 barriles más al día. Además, cuando China salga finalmente de la crisis del coronavirus podría llegar al millón de barriles por día, según J.P. Morgan.
No se puede decir que el_ dribling _ruso haya sido inesperado, puesto que cada vez que había un encontronazo político o económico con la Unión Europea, Rusia hacía gestos de que podría girarse hacia China. Como consecuencia de todo ello, el Gobierno ruso ha anunciado un superávit en sus presupuestos de 26.000 millones de dólares.
¿Qué sucederá cuando, finalmente, las sanciones golpeen de verdad a Rusia? No hay que esperar ni que quede noqueada ni que los rusos salgan a manifestarse contra el Kremlin, dicen los expertos. “La parálisis de la sociedad, determinada por la movilización del poder, la propaganda y la eliminación de las fuerzas de la oposición política, da a las autoridades rusas la oportunidad de continuar con la_ operación militar _”, explica Shevtsova.
Así que no hay nada sorprendente en que la maquinaria económica rusa siga en marcha. El fabricante de automóviles AvtoVAZ sacó en junio su nuevo modelo Lada Granta, al que ya se ha bautizado “coche antisanciones”. Ha llegado al mercado a un precio asequible, pero como no han podido importar todos los componentes, no lleva airbag, según el viceprimer ministro Yuri Borísov, para mantener los puestos de trabajo y evitar la inactividad de las fábricas. “No pasa nada, estamos acostumbrados”, es la respuesta de los rusos, que muestra, más que resignación, estoicismo. Con este panorama, Putin puede terminar ganando a los puntos.










Putin resiste los golpes


Las sanciones occidentales no afectan todavía al nivel de vida de los rusos




www.lavanguardia.com






Y mientras tanto:


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)

El mundo debería escuchar esto, en occidente está censurado en los mass-mierda no sea que el personal se empiece a cuestionar muchas cosas.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*El primer ministro de Australia promete más ayuda militar a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro australiano*, Anthony Albanese*, prometió el domingo aumentar el apoyo militar a Ucrania con la entrega de nuevos vehículos blindados, durante el primer viaje a Kiev de un jefe de gobierno australiano.

"Australia anunciará hoy un apoyo militar adicional de *100 millones de dólares*, lo que eleva nuestro apoyo a casi 390 millones de dólares", declaró Albanese durante una rueda de prensa con el presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* en Kiev.

Albanese no precisó si se refería a 100 millones de dólares australianos o estadounidenses, pero detalló que su gobierno entregaría "*14 vehículos blindados Bushmaster* adicionales para el transporte de tropas", así como drones y asistencia a los guardias fronterizos ucranianos.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado [...]
> El caso es que Rusia y Occidente podrian haber empezado a negociar el fin de la guerra ...
> Una muy mala noticia , hoyga , porque sin este hilo se acabarian los ZANKS [...]



Podría ser, porqué no.
Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:

*Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*









Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales


El 68,4% de los consultados ve posible eliminar las sanciones de forma gradual, como parte de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la invasión rusa El 31,3% prevé que la economía española podría entrar en recesión a finales de 2022 o en 2023




cincodias.elpais.com




_"... confían en que la guerra en Europa podría acabar en los próximos meses con una partición de Ucrania, la cesión a Rusia del territorio del Dombás, y con un acercamiento de Ucrania a la UE y a la OTAN. "
" El escenario que prácticamente nadie contempla es que Ucrania logre expulsar a las tropas rusas "
" las sanciones económicas, comerciales y financieras a Rusia [...] se podrían quitar de forma gradual pero siempre como parte de un acuerdo que ponga final "_

La tesis principal, el fin de la guerra relacionado con el fin a corto plazo de las sanciones, descansa en tres puntales:
a.- Sobre en terreno, en el campo de batalla, es IMPOSIBLE echar a Rusia, lo único conseguible es convencerlos que dejen de ganar y conquistar. 
b.- La mayor parte de "sanciones" son con calendario de aplicación. Se han anunciado, pero la mayoría, las realmente sustanciales en lo económico, aun no han empezado. Lo del carbón o el petróleo, está anunciado que próximamente bla bla bla. Si solo con el anuncio y alguna que otra implementación más cosmética que otra cosa, "occidente" ya ha recibido el palizón económico que lleva, el escenario si llegan a realizarse de verdad las sanciones es dantesco.
c.- Para Rusia, un pedazo gordo de Ucrania (la parte más mollar, salvo Kiev y poco más), y el levantamiento rápido de las sanciones, puede ser más atrayente que ir a por el 100 % de Ucrania. Realmente no solo no ganaría (en lo económico) mucho más, y el coste de adquisición/conflicto se dispara.

Muy muy curioso el redactado de la zanahoria "quitar sanciones". 
No dicen "...que ponga fin...", donde se podría entender que Rusia se retire.
NORRRR
Dicen "... que ponga FINAL...". 
O sea, que deje de seguir invadiendo y ganando batallas.
El lenguaje NUNCA es neutro.

Esto indica que lo de la guerra en Ucrania YA NO VA DE UCRANIA, esto va ya solo de economía, y como derogar "dignamente" las múltiples ofensivas económicas de occidente (todas fracasadas, y a punto de causar una debacle económica que puede ser histórica, de cambio de ciclo).

Lo de "los expertos" (o también en su momento "el consenso científico") ya se sabe de cuando la plandemia, que es el pretexto o disculpa para implementar medidas y cambiazos según conveniencia e interés.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

Del grupo Wagner la unica duda es si es un grupo de mercenarios privado, o un grupo de asesinos a las ordenes y al servicio del kremlin. Es lo unico que no se ha podido demostrar. 

Su existencia y algunas salvajadas estan contrastadas.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...



Los expertos OCCIDENTALES no se enteran de qué va esto todavía.
Pero se van a enterar, pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito.

La rusofobia va a hundir a Europa y a Usa.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...



Cuando oigas la palabra "experto", quitale el seguro a la Beretta.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...



Ya el hecho de que los mass-mierda reconozcan que es la guerra en Ucrania y no la guerra de Ucrania es un cambio significativo.


----------



## terro6666 (3 Jul 2022)

Lo suficiente para tener lo que tú quieres.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...



No hace falta ser experto en nada para saber que la guerra va a terminar con pérdidas territoriales para Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...




Joder ... por aquí aun no han entendido que no hay vuelta atrás. Aun piensan que controlan la situación ....   No acaban de entender que, mientras USA permanezca en Europa, los rusos no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. No es que les volvamos a comprar cosas, es que no nos van a vender nada.

Lo siguiente es llevar a la OTAN hasta el Elba. A polacos, checos, húngaros, búlgaros, rumanos y baltikistanos los van a matar de frio hasta que pidan la salida ...


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Honestamente, no se a que llamas plan. Por ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, aún suponiendo que alguien o algunos, tengan un plan para lograr unos objetivos, de corto o largo alcance, si ese plan no sólo no funciona, sino que es contraproducente, y además no altera absolutamente nada de lo que pretende reconducir, creo que llamarlo plan no viene al caso porque no lo es. Un garabato no es un cuadro, ni cuatro palos y una sábana una tienda de campaña.
> 
> Para hacer un plan hay que evaluar la situación, hacer un pronóstico y sobre todo tener alternativas. Lo que se suele mal llamar plan B o plan C, que en realidad sería derivación B o derivación C, etc....etc.... Yo no puedo admitir como plan lo que hace Occidente. Por supuesto que quiere muchas cosas, pero no hace planes, hace aspavientos. Claro que tienen voluntad de intentar hacer esto o lo otro, que ya de por sí es autodestructivo y contraproducente dado el grado de descontrol al que ha llegado el sistema (tal y como está mejor no tocarlo, los experimentos con gaseosa), pero de ahí a llamarle a eso plan, tú mismo. Recuerda que el futuro es imprevisible, pero la estupidez humana es lo más previsible que hay.
> 
> ...



Por redondear:
Los planes importan, o no importan,,,Al final del día eso es el dedo que señala la luna.
La cuestión fundamental, como dijo aquel: "¡¡es la economía, estúpido!!, y por tanto
la hegemonia, el imperio... que se encuentra en la inevitable fase terminal, existencial,
salvo que se sacaran de la manga la IV revolución industrial; autentico sueño húmedo
a día de hoy. 
Todo lo que se quiera, pero como todos, quiere sobrevivir y saca el libro de emergencias
sea estúpido o genial. Es lo que tienen que hacer y lo hacen.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todo lo que se quiera, pero como todos, quiere sobrevivir y saca el libro de emergencias
> sea estúpido o genial. Es lo que tienen que hacer y lo hacen.



Claro, cosas hacen, pero no planes. Básicamente se dedican a sembrar el caos y ver si pueden pescar algo en rio revuelto. Lo llevan haciendo décadas pero esta vez han pinchado en hueso.


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> No hace falta ser experto en nada para saber que la guerra va a terminar con pérdidas territoriales para Ucrania.



Esa 'oferta' fue rechazada, así que ese tren ya salió de la estación.
Pero si, es lo que está intentando vender EEUU.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es cierto. Pedro Sánchez ha prometido financiar en exclusiva la reconstrucción de Sebastopol tan pronto como regrese a manos ucranianas.



Y Abascal se ha ofrecido voluntario para subirse al andamio el primero ....   Joer ... como sois los extremo-centristas .... intentais hacer política nacional con todo.   Que sepas que tu admirado Abascal mataría por haber estado en ese evento comiéndole el rabillo a Joe.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *Putin resiste los golpes*
> 
> *Guerra en Europa
> Las sanciones occidentales no afectan todavía al nivel de vida de los rusos*
> ...



  Eso tiene facil solución. A Ikea se le congelan las cuentas rusas, se le vacían y se les echa a tomar por culo. Se les da 1 rublo por la empresa y no protestes que hay cosas peores. A los currelas: seguid haciendo esa mierda muebles como si no pasara nada. Con los mismo modelos y los mismo planos.  Ya veremos si haceis una coperativa o se queda la empresa el estado.

Si es que en occidente no se ya en que pensamos .... lo que es una bendición (que se vayan a tomar por culo esos hijoputas) lo presentan como un drama ....


----------



## lapetus (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A Jesucristo se lo calzaron por lo que se lo calzaron: los propios judios se lo entregaron a los romanos y estos, por la "paz" social, por tener el gallinero judío tranquilo, se lo cepillaron con la primera excusa que se les ocurrió. Qué estos quieren que me lo cepille? Pues me lo cepillo, fin del problema.
> 
> Coño ... les dieron a elegir entre este y barrabás y ya ves lo que eligieron ....
> 
> Y luego el actual cristianismo es producto de la expurgación por parte de la Iglesia de las múltiples sectas, herejías y textos que circulaban por ahí hasta el siglo II. Es decir, es un producto hecho a medida, como el euskera batua.



Los romanos tenían unas leyes, no se podía matar por matar. Eso era lo que diferenciaba Roma de la barbarie. El derecho.
Jesús fue colgado de un madero por declararse mesías, rey de Israel. Se le condena por sedición contra Roma.

Sobre Barrabás (Bar Abba, "hijo del Padre") hay varias lineas de investigación. La literal que viene en los evangelios (motín + homicidio) es un probablemente un invento posterior. Hay otra que dice que era el mismo Jesús, y otra que dice que era uno más de los apresados en Getsemaní.


----------



## pemebe (3 Jul 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se retiran de Lisichansk tras intensos combates*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - DOMINGO, 3 JULIO 2022, 19:28

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se han retirado de sus posiciones y líneas ocupadas en Lisychansk, región de Luhansk.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Cita: *"Tras intensos combates por Lysychansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se han visto obligadas a retirarse de sus posiciones y líneas ocupadas. Dada la abrumadora ventaja de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas en términos de artillería, aviones, lanzacohetes múltiples, municiones y personal, continuar la defensa de la ciudad habría tenido consecuencias fatales. Para preservar las vidas de los defensores ucranianos, se tomó la decisión de retirarse"*.

Detalles: El Estado Mayor añadió que siguen luchando.

*"Desgraciadamente, la férrea voluntad y el patriotismo no son suficientes para el éxito: se necesitan equipos y recursos técnicos... Volveremos y ganaremos definitivamente"*, dice el mensaje.

Antecedentes: En la mañana del 3 de julio se supo que las fuerzas de ocupación rusas seguían avanzando y consolidando sus posiciones cerca de Lisychansk, en el óblast de Luhansk.

Sergey Shoigu, ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, informó al presidente Vladimir Putin de que la totalidad del óblast de Luhansk había sido tomada por las fuerzas rusas.

Volodymyr Zelenskyy, Presidente de Ucrania, declaró el domingo que los combates en las afueras de Luhansk continuaban, pero que el ejército ruso no había establecido el control total de la ciudad.


----------



## Julc (3 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> La verdad el ejercito ucraniano hace unas retiradas magnificas. Deberian dar clases de como retirarse.



Ahí está todo Cristo deseando salir por patas, pero ya sabemos que la borregada nunca muerda la mano que lleva el látigo.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joder ... por aquí aun no han entendido que no hay vuelta atrás. Aun piensan que controlan la situación ....   No acaban de entender que, mientras USA permanezca en Europa, los rusos no van a querer saber nada de nosotros. No es que les volvamos a comprar cosas, es que no nos van a vender nada.
> 
> Lo siguiente es llevar a la OTAN hasta el Elba. A polacos, checos, húngaros, búlgaros, rumanos y baltikistanos los van a matar de frio hasta que pidan la salida ...



Me encantó o de "baltikistanos".....


----------



## Kreonte (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Podría ser, porqué no.
> Quizás eso explica este artículo del diario económico de PRISA:
> 
> *Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales*
> ...



No van a quitar sanciones. Lo lógico sería aislarla amenazando de igual modo a aquellos que quieran negociar con ella. Sería ridículo haberse metido en este fregado saliendo bastante perjudicados para finalmente volver a un estado de relaciones anterior al conflicto.


----------



## la mano negra (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los expertos OCCIDENTALES no se enteran de qué va esto todavía.
> Pero se van a enterar, pasito a pasito, suave, suavecito.
> 
> La rusofobia va a hundir a Europa y a Usa.



Ya se ha dicho muchas veces y no por ello les entra en la meolla a los corruptos políticos europeos : los rusos no empiezan las guerras , las terminan.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (3 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se cuenta en los canales rusos de telegram, que los rusos acaban de comprarles dos sistemas CAESAR franceses, a los ucros, a cambio de 120.000 dólares



Eso ya se contó aquí hace tres o cuatro días.
Burbujah siempre por delante.


----------



## mapachën (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es un engaño joder! Vives mejor por deuda y control de materias primas mundiales. Solo vives mejor por tu poderio geoestratégico! No porque seas libre, guapo o Rubio.
> 
> Estas facilidades que hemos tenido se acaban pirque hay mas fuertes que nosotros.
> 
> El privlema que tenemos es que ya no nos podemos permitir la vida que tenemos. De hecho, desde los setenta.



Y Boeing, Airbus, general eléctrica, Siemens, Bosch, vag, mercedes, bmw, oracle, Apple, john deere, casé, Renault, Samsung, sony, Hyundai, Mitsubishi, Toyota, Abb, vestas, y lo dejo aquí ya que me da la risa.... que cojones es?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (3 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No van a quitar sanciones. Lo lógico sería aislarla amenazando de igual modo a aquellos que quieran negociar con ella. Sería ridículo haberse metido en este fregado saliendo bastante perjudicados para finalmente volver a un estado de relaciones anterior al conflicto.



No van a quitar sanciones y a estas alturas los rusos tampoco lo quieren ... Asi que ya les podemos agradecer a nuestros gobernantes que seamos ya más pobres para siempre.


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski advierte a Lukashenko de que no arrastre a Bielorrusia a la guerra.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, advirtió hoy al jefe de Estado bielorruso, Alexandr Lukashenko, de que *no arrastre a su pueblo a la guerra* de Rusia contra Ucrania.

"No debe arrastrar a Bielorrusia a la guerra de agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania y a la violación de todos los tratados internacionales, del derecho internacional en su conjunto", dijo en una rueda de prensa conjunta con el primer ministro australiano, *Anthony Albanese*, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

Calificó de "peligrosa" la señal que desprenden las declaraciones de Lukashenko sobre un *ejército unido de Bielorrusia y Rusia* y sobre la decisión tomada ya "hace tiempo" de participar en lo que Moscú califica de "operación especial".









Zelenski advierte a Lukashenko de que no arrastre a Bielorrusia a la guerra


El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, advirtió hoy al jefe de Estado bielorruso, Alexandr Lukashenko, de que no arrastre a su pueblo a la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Para cuando se quiten las sanciones, serán irrelevantes. Rusia habrá completado la sustitución completa de sus cadenas logísticas y no nos comprará ni vino de Burdeos. En cambio, Occidente no tendrá más remedio que seguir comprando materias primas rusas, aunque probablemente con un sobrecoste, revendidas vía India, los turcos o los árabes. 

En definitiva, las sanciones han servido para arruinar a Europa y para que las empresas occidentales pierdan definitivamente un mercado de 200 millones de personas - y algunos millones más en países BRICS que le han visto las orejas al lobo.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No van a quitar sanciones. Lo lógico sería aislarla amenazando de igual modo a aquellos que quieran negociar con ella. Sería ridículo haberse metido en este fregado saliendo bastante perjudicados para finalmente volver a un estado de relaciones anterior al conflicto.



A ver :

Rusia es uno de los principales exportadores mundiales de :

Cosas del comer :
============
1/ Cereales
2/ Fertilizantes


Energía :
======
1/Carbón
2/ Petróleo
3/ Gas natural
4/ Uranio

Metales :
======
1/ Aluminio
2/ Niquel
3/ Paladio
4 Cobre


Gases industriales :
==============
1/ Neón

Y China que va de la mano es la principal fábrica del mundo y proveedor de tierras raras (imprescindibles para baterías, generadores, motores eléctricos síncronos, etc)

Occidente solo tiene papelitos de colores, la city y güalestrit manejando el mayor esquema Ponzi de la historia de la humanidad con una deuda monstruoso y una "riqueza" que son solo 1-s y 0-s en las memorias de sus ordenadores

Vale USA también tiene el gas y petróleo del fracking pero esos recursos se agotan por definición en unos pocos años y solo sacan la mitad del petróleo que consumen y de las arenas bituminosas de Canada ni hablamos que cuesta un huevo de energía sacar una birria de petróleo

*Dime : Quién está en condiciones de sancionar a quien ?, ¿Quién puede aislar a quién?*

Se acabó economía financiera y vamos a empezar a funcionar en base a la economía real (respaldo del rublo en sus commodities y tal) y a ver que pasa ...


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Para cuando se quiten las sanciones, serán irrelevantes. Rusia habrá completado la sustitución completa de sus cadenas logísticas y no nos comprará ni vino de Burdeos. En cambio, Occidente no tendrá más remedio que seguir comprando materias primas rusas, aunque probablemente con un sobrecoste, revendidas vía India, los turcos o los árabes.
> 
> En definitiva, *las sanciones han servido para arruinar a Europa *y para que las empresas occidentales pierdan definitivamente un mercado de 200 millones de personas - y algunos millones más en países BRICS que le han visto las orejas al lobo.



Y a USA .... los yankis no se están yendo de vacío ni mucho menos. Inflación desbocada y el 65 % de la peña a una nómina de la quiebra ....


----------



## NPI (3 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110103
> 
> 
> Die Welt no renovó el contrato con la periodista Ovsyannikova que huyó a Alemania desde Rusia.
> ...



*Mensaje mío 29 mayo 2022*


> Y se fue a vivir a Alemania ya que decía que la FR era muy mala y ahora quiere volver a la FR y su hijo la considera una traidora contra todo lo ruso.


----------



## piru (3 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> De la declaración de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk con motivo de la captura de Lisichansk:
> *"La seguridad de la LPR se garantizará si el ejército ucraniano es empujado hacia atrás desde las fronteras de la república a una distancia de unos 300 km"**.*




A 300km están Poltava y Jarkov, pero antes de ir a Jarkov hay que ir a Odessa.
Ya sabemos cual es el mínimo a conquistar antes de empezar a hablar.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta el Ponzi ha estallado :



PD1 : Europa peor que eso
PD2 : Las vamos a pasar putas no lo siguiente tampoco todavía peor


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

Eslovaquia ha confirmado que está lista para transferir aviones de combate y tanques soviéticos a Ucrania.
La transferencia del MiG-29 a Ucrania será posible gracias a la disposición de la República Checa para proteger el espacio aéreo de Eslovaquia .


----------



## amcxxl (3 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> A 300km están Poltava y Jarkov, pero antes de ir a Jarkov hay que ir a Odessa.
> Ya sabemos cual es el mínimo a conquistar antes de empezar a hablar.



Odessa sera lo ultimo porque cuando Rusia llegue a Transistria y aisle Odessa para tomarla, los polacos entraran en Ucrania con la intencion de apoderarse de Kiev

A lo que Rusia se tendra que adelantar (lo que esta aqui realmente en cuestion es si Kiev quedara del lado otanico o del ruso) y para ese entonces la magen este del Dniepr debe estar totalmente liberada y todas las tropas disponibles para cortar Ucrania por la linea de Zhitomir a Transistria


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta el Ponzi ha estallado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La solución es obvia: coger a los 10.000 tios que poseen literalmente occidente, a sus capataces y a los traficantes de crecepelo que nos venden la píldora y pasarlos por la piedra. Acto seguido llamar a los chinos y que nos enseñen a gobernar y administrar un pais con sensatez.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se acabó la fiesta el Ponzi ha estallado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento, y por ahora (The Great Rewind, el Gran Desimpulso), la FED ha optado por A:
Vamos a intentar salvar al Dólar, y "_Fuck the American people_".


----------



## perrasno (3 Jul 2022)

Todavía nos vamos a la cama con Seversk en rojo en los mapas.


----------



## torque_200bc (3 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Odessa sera lo ultimo porque cuando Rusia llegue a Transistria y aisle Odessa para tomarla, los polacos entraran en Ucrania con la intencion de apoderarse de Kiev
> 
> A lo que Rusia se tendra que adelantar (lo que esta aqui realmente en cuestion es si Kiev quedara del lado otanico o del ruso) y para ese entonces la magen este del Dniepr debe estar totalmente liberada y todas las tropas disponibles para cortar Ucrania por la linea de Zhitomir a Transistria



Kiev es un marrón para quien sea que se lo quede. Pa polonia.


----------



## torque_200bc (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Todavía nos vamos a la cama con Seversk en rojo en los mapas.



El frente ha colapsado. Hasta kramatorsk mínimo no paran.


----------



## rober713 (3 Jul 2022)

No se si ya estara puesto....los de la motocicleta cuanto menos resulta hasta comico

t.me/intelslava/32453

This is how the escape of the Ukrainian army from Lysichansk looked like: some in a minibus, some in a group, some on a motorcycle, and some even crawling through the fields.
In the process of escaping, Ukrainian servicemen abandon both their weapons and their wounded colleagues. All this under the blows of mortars and artillery.

Así fue como se vio el escape del ejército ucraniano de Lysichansk: algunos en un minibús, algunos en grupo, algunos en una motocicleta y algunos incluso arrastrándose por los campos.
En el proceso de fuga, los militares ucranianos abandonan tanto sus armas como a sus compañeros heridos. Todo ello bajo los golpes de morteros y artillería.


----------



## Erwin (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Todavía nos vamos a la cama con Seversk en rojo en los mapas.



Si las tropas tienen aguante todavía es lo suyo., que no puedan atrincherarse, acosarlos sin descanso y explotar esta brecha al máximo. No lo creía posible dado el conservadurismo operacional de los rusos., pero igual estamos ante el derrumbe en cascada del ejercito ucraniano en el Donbass. Ya habrá tiempo de una pausa y consolidar lo reconquistado.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Jul 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> El frente ha colapsado. Hasta kramatorsk mínimo no paran.



Puede que ahora veamos una Guerra de maniobras. La fase de triturar tenía su lógica y ha funcionado bien. Ahora frenar para permitir a los Ucros reorganizarse y fortificarse sería un error. 

Hay nueva información de la rotura del frente en la zona de Donetsk?


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)

Espero que esta vez vayan en serio en el kremlin y les den una respuesta demoledora de una vez por todas.


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

De primero de la Academia.
Aprovechamiento del éxito en los manuales tácticos se llama.
Los ukros han sido desbordados, sus defensas fijas (locura) arrasadas, líneas de aprovisionamiento rotas, flancos rodeados,....tropas sin rotación,...correrían hasta el Dnieper sino los frenan para volver a morir a miles de nuevo en la "última línea de defensa" antes de la ofensiva y marcha a Moscú.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> El frente ha colapsado. Hasta kramatorsk mínimo no paran.



Comentan que está lloviendo artillería sobre los nazis de Kramatorsk
en las zonas industriales y el aeropuerto.


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

Next station Kramatorsk.
En nada en Dnipro.


Sigo con mi idea de que dejarán la salida al mar de Odesa como premio de consolación a la Otan, o sea a Usa.
Fin de la guerra, si no Ucrania desaparece, sin salida al mar no es viable, lo que queda se convertiría en Polonia.


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Los generales estadounidenses se han equivocado en Ucrania. No deberíamos escandalizarnos -


----------



## amcxxl (3 Jul 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Kiev es un marrón para quien sea que se lo quede. Pa polonia.



Kiev sera destruido mas que Mariupol y reducido a una capital pequeña de provincias, cosa que nunca deberia de haber dejado de ser si a algiioen no se le hubiese ocurrido cambiar la capital de Ucrania de Jarkov a Kiev para dar gusto a los campesinos pequeñorusos
El 75% de la gente de Kiev sobra, especialmente los que vienen de la parte occidental

de todos modos Ucrania va a quedar despoblada la gente seguira emigrando en masa como lleva pasando la ultoma decada , no va a haber trabajo mas alla de los agricultores, una vez liquidado el complejo industrial-militar, los negocios e industrias de los oligarcas (como Azovstal) y las granjas de trolls y boots ucranianos que tanto pululan por internet

Rusia no va a invertir para reconstruir Ucrania mas alla de desarrollar el turismo en las ciudades rusas de la costa para que veraneen los moscovitas y leningraditas, y quiza una cierta reconstruccion en Donbass para mantenerla como zona mas poblada y desarrollada

Pero el centro de Ucrania quedara como la provincia de Palencia, vacia salvo cuatro agricultores


----------



## Martok (3 Jul 2022)

Sabiendo que mas de un burbujo no moja ni con pan, ya estan suplicando ir a la china comunista para ver si se echa novia como Jabiertzo.


----------



## mazuste (3 Jul 2022)

Las cosas que hace China para zancadillear a EEUU y decir a la UE que se espabile...

Airbus vende 292 aviones A320 a cuatro aerolíneas chinas en un golpe a Boeing, ya que la tensión entre EEUU y China inclina la balanza a favor del fabricante europeo - SCMP


----------



## rober713 (3 Jul 2022)

Lysychansk.....quisieron borrar la historia, pero no han podido


----------



## llabiegu (3 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Next station Kramatorsk.
> En nada en Dnipro.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues una base naval OTAN en Odessa no creo que sea buen arreglo para los rusos. Estarían cercados por el norte, estados bálticos y por el sur.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ya se ha dicho muchas veces y no por ello les entra en la meolla a los corruptos políticos europeos : los rusos no empiezan las guerras , las terminan.



Y muchas veces en la capital del invasor....


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que está lloviendo artillería sobre los nazis de Kramatorsk
> en las zonas industriales y el aeropuerto.



Al parecer, la táctica operacional rusa para la toma de ciudades ha cambiado.
Habíamos visto (Mariúpol, Severodonetsk...) que primero se rodeaba, luego se fragmentaba el tejido urbano en varios bloques, a partir de ahí, se tomaba el control de las zonas de importancia administrativa (las famosas fotos del cambio de banderas de los ayuntamientos), y como los ucranianos se retiraban siempre a la zona industrial, para aprovechar las grandes factorías estilo "torreón de homenaje", se intentaba aislar y rendir a ese grupúsculo.

Recientemente en Lisichansk hemos podido ver otra operativa: una vez más o menos cercada la ciudad, lo primero dejar aislada y sin posible uso posterior la zona industrial. Así, una ver derrotados en la ciudad, los ucranianos ya no tienen un último refugio desde donde resistir, y luego ya, ir a por la ciudad en sí al estilo clásico (infiltrar, fragmentar, machacar), hasta provocar la huida en desbandada o rendición del enemigo.
En Lisichansk les ha salido muy bien el cambio de táctica.
Supongo que para Kramatorsk están haciendo ya "de forma preventiva", algo similar.
Primero derribar el "torreón de homenaje", y ya luego ir a por el castillo "tejido urbano".


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Pues una base naval OTAN en Odessa no creo que sea buen arreglo para los rusos. Estarían cercados por el norte, estados bálticos y por el sur.



Eso no iría en el trato.
UE sin pegas ya pagamos nosotros la reconstrucción de ese terruño tercermundista, y digo nosotros la UE porque Hezpañistán estamos buenos.
Lo que quedará de Ucrania tendrá que firmar la capitulación a la OTAN.

A ver si crees que el Alzheimer está dejando a Putin tonto.


----------



## crocodile (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Espero que esta vez vayan en serio en el kremlin y les den una respuesta demoledora de una vez por todas.



He estado de viaje y desconectado, han bombardeado Belgorod ?


----------



## torque_200bc (3 Jul 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Si las tropas tienen aguante todavía es lo suyo., que no puedan atrincherarse, acosarlos sin descanso y explotar esta brecha al máximo. No lo creía posible dado el conservadurismo operacional de los rusos., pero igual estamos ante el derrumbe en cascada del ejercito ucraniano en el Donbass. Ya habrá tiempo de una pausa y consolidar lo reconquistado.



Depende. Podrían expulsarlos por completo si hubiesen mantenido un escalón de explotación en reserva, que lo dudo. Aunque por otro lado es la típica hermosura que hace el ejército ruso de vez en cuándo.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Todavía nos vamos a la cama con Seversk en rojo en los mapas.



El colapso de los ucrofascistas es masivo ante nuestros ojos.
Ojo están tratando, desde los medios, de reflotar la pandemia....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Jul 2022)

Ucrania era un país de mierda con granjas de mujeres que vivían vendiendo a sus bebés.
Nunca ha sido el granero de ninguna parte, mucho menos de África.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Kiev es un marrón para quien sea que se lo quede. Pa polonia.



Jesusalén, Nicosia, Berlin, Sarajevo.... Pues anda que no hay precedentes.... Y con un río enorme más fácil todavía.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> A ver :
> 
> Rusia es uno de los principales exportadores mundiales de :
> 
> ...




Haces un análisis muy blanco y negro. 
Occidente también tiene sectores industriales: Automoción, aviación, todo tipo de tecnologías, industrias tecnológicas, bienes de lujo, etc.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y a USA .... los yankis no se están yendo de vacío ni mucho menos. Inflación desbocada y el 65 % de la peña a una nómina de la quiebra ....



Pero eso no es tanto culpa de las sanciones como de la política monetaria desquiciada.


----------



## Malevich (3 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Eso no iría en el trato.
> UE sin pegas ya pagamos nosotros la reconstrucción de ese terruño tercermundista, y digo nosotros la UE porque Hezpañistán estamos buenos.
> Lo que quedará de Ucrania tendrá que firmar la capitulación a la OTAN.
> 
> A ver si crees que el Alzheimer está dejando a Putin tonto.



Lo quede de Ucrania será neutral o no será.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> De momento, y por ahora (The Great Rewind, el Gran Desimpulso), la FED ha optado por A:
> Vamos a intentar salvar al Dólar, y "_Fuck the American people_".



Que es la solución correcta, la más dolorosa ahora, pero la que supone una mejor recuperación a medio plazo. Lo otro es Weimar.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Todavía nos vamos a la cama con Seversk en rojo en los mapas.



¿Qué moral pueden quedarle a los defensores, que son soldados recién evacuados de Lysicahnsk, y antes de Severodonesk? Saben que todo está perdido. Resisten para que sus mandos no los fusilen, pero a la menor presión, salen huyendo.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Ucrania era un país de mierda con granjas de mujeres que vivían vendiendo a sus bebés.
> Nunca ha sido el granero de ninguna parte, mucho menos de África.



Que la gestación subrogada fuera una de las principales fuentes de ingresos del país dice mucho acerca de en lo que se convirtió Ucrania.

Ucrania es la Rusia retratada en las pelis de Hollywood, ni más ni menos.


----------



## perrasno (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Al parecer, la táctica operacional rusa para la toma de ciudades ha cambiado.
> Habíamos visto (Mariúpol, Severodonetsk...) que primero se rodeaba, luego se fragmentaba el tejido urbano en varios bloques, a partir de ahí, se tomaba el control de las zonas de importancia administrativa (las famosas fotos del cambio de banderas de los ayuntamientos), y como los ucranianos se retiraban siempre a la zona industrial, para aprovechar las grandes factorías estilo "torreón de homenaje", se intentaba aislar y rendir a ese grupúsculo.
> 
> Recientemente en Lisichansk hemos podido ver otra operativa: una vez más o menos cercada la ciudad, lo primero dejar aislada y sin posible uso posterior la zona industrial. Así, una ver derrotados en la ciudad, los ucranianos ya no tienen un último refugio desde donde resistir, y luego ya, ir a por la ciudad en sí al estilo clásico (infiltrar, fragmentar, machacar), hasta provocar la huida en desbandada o rendición del enemigo.
> ...



No lo tengo claro. Primero, Mariupol e incluso Severo son mucho más grandes que Lisichansk (que es extensa como la segunda, pero no tan densa ni por asomo) y no tiene zonas industriales grandes como Azov o Azot. Además, estas se encuentran en la periferia, no en el centro. Por otro lado, Mariupol tenía un valor simbólico evidente para los neonazis. En este sentido, Lisichansk es una ciudad más, su única importancia reside en que era el último punto controlado por los kievitas en la provincia de Lugansk.


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Qué moral pueden quedarle a los defensores, que son soldados recién evacuados de Lysicahnsk, y antes de Severodonesk? Saben que todo está perdido. Resisten para que sus mandos no los fusilen, pero a la menor presión, salen huyendo.



Pueden darles todos los juguetes que quieran, un arma solo es tan peligrosa como el hombre que la maneja, sea una pistola o un obús autopropulsado.
Los profesionales ucranianos han muerto, lo que queda se sostiene con carne de cañón y ¨supervisión" usana.
El problema es que cada vez hay menos ganas de morir por el travelo y sus amigotes con pasaporte UK y casas recién compradas en Suiza a millonejos de leuros.

Todo llega sesgado pero parece que el ejército ucraniano ya no es ejército ni es nada y en ese caso como si les quieres enviar a la estrella de la muerte.

Si el avance ruso no es parado en seco en las próximas 48 horas el frente tiene muy mala pinta para los ucranianos.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

La OTAN arrastra a Europa a la pugna geoestratégica de EE UU con China


La cumbre de Madrid, calificada como un hito histórico para la Alianza, ha impulsado los preparativos para hacer frente a una rivalidad con el gigante asiático, que supone el mayor desafío del siglo XXI




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Haces un análisis muy blanco y negro.
> Occidente también tiene sectores industriales: Automoción, aviación, todo tipo de tecnologías, industrias tecnológicas, bienes de lujo, etc.



Y casi todas relacionadas con hidrocarburos como el sector automovilístico. Una putada...


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Zelenski: “Debemos defendernos y responder a los bombardeos brutales que no se detienen ni un día”


El presidente ucranio pide también sanciones contra la industria nuclear rusa | Ucrania asegura que la guerra solo terminará con el “fin de la ocupación de Crimea”




elpais.com





El alcalde de* Sloviansk* (en la provincia de Donetsk), Vadim Liaj, ha comunicado a través de su perfil de Facebook que la ciudad, en el este de Ucrania, *ha sido alcanzada por “intensos bombardeos lanzados desde múltiples lanzacohetes”*. Liaj ha dicho que por el momento se han confirmado al menos seis muertos y 15 heridos. El ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, ha informado al presidente, Vladímir Putin, de que sus tropas han tomado la ciudad de Lisichansk, el último bastión ucranio que quedaba en Lugansk, y, con ello, se han hecho con el control de toda la provincia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

Grecia ha confirmado que acaba de entregar a Ucrania un paquete de bolsitas con golosinas variadas para las fiestas de cumpleaños de sus soldados. Incluyen:

- 122 TOMA BMP-1 

- 15,000 73 mm missiles

- 2100 122 mm rockets

- 20,000 AK-47 Kalashnikov assault rifles

- 3,200,000 7.62 mm cartridges

- 60 MANPAD FIM-92 Stinger

- 17,000 155 mm artillery shells

- 1,100 RPG-18 anti-tank rockets

- 18.000 pegatinas de la patrullla canina

Imagino que les habrán entregado todo esto con el visto bueno de rusia, porque nadie se atrevería a hacerlo público y contravenir a un país que se hace respetar tanto.


----------



## Roedr (3 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Next station Kramatorsk.
> En nada en Dnipro.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como dejen Odesa a Ucrania/USA, una bonita base naval USA con bonitos portaviones y submarinos nucleares va a aparecer ahí. Si no toman Odesa se van a arrepentir.


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Grecia ha confirmado que acaba de entregar a Ucrania un paquete de bolsitas con golosinas variadas para las fiestas de cumpleaños de sus soldados. Incluyen:
> 
> - 122 TOMA BMP-1
> 
> ...



Mejor se lo guardaban no sea que Cerdogán le de por meter la patita en el Egeo.
Ellos sabrán, seguro que si pasa algo la OTAN los defiende.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

◾How it looks in general:

- In an unstable country, one of the regions revolts and declares independence

- The central government is attempting a violent suppression

- The neighboring country - which is larger in size and population - is helping the rebels with weapons, money, and flows of volunteers

- After eight years of hostilities, the question of joining the self-proclaimed republic to that second country is being raised

Agree, the history of the state of Texas looks somewhat ambiguous!

1836-1845 Texas history


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

Los pro rusos celebrando la conquista de 2 ciudades tras perder medio ejercito en 3 meses. Y sin lograr embolsar y capturar a fuerzas ucranianas. Y cada dia llegan mas armas a Ucrania sistemas antiareos,misiles de largo alcance. La otan ha perdido el respeto a rusia y entrega a ucrania armas impensables al principio de la guerra. El tiempo juega contra rusia


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y casi todas relacionadas con hidrocarburos como el sector automovilístico. Una putada...



Toda la civilización, tal como la conocemos, depende de los hidrocarburos.


----------



## brunstark (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues como dejen Odesa a Ucrania/USA, una bonita base naval USA con bonitos portaviones y submarinos nucleares va a aparecer ahí. Si no toman Odesa se van a arrepentir.



Ya está contestado y aclarado.
No Otan para lo que quede de Ucrania.
Busca el post., si te apetece.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jul 2022)

Exacto. Este es el efecto a medio plazo de las sanciones que no quieren reconocer. No es sólo Rusia, es el mundo entero el que va a dejar de comprarnos nada.


----------



## arriondas (3 Jul 2022)

Muchos países han tomado nota, Occidente ya no es de fiar. Si no haces lo que ellos quieran, no te van a vender repuestos ni suministros de lo que les has comprado, sus empresas se largarán de tu país, van a vetar a tus deportistas en las competiciones internacionales, etc. Recurren al vulgar chantaje, como si fueran delincuentes.


----------



## Iskra (3 Jul 2022)

La CIA recluta yihadistas encarcelados en el noreste de Siria para llevarlos a Ucrania


La CIA está reclutando a los yihadistas del Califato Islámico encarcelados en el noreste de Siria para que se unan a la lucha contra el ejército ruso en Ucrania.




diario-octubre.com




¿Encarcelados u hospedados?
Más carne para la picadora de "filetes ucranianos", que parece que el psicópata sobón y sus vasallos andan escasos.

La CIA está reclutando a los yihadistas del Califato Islámico encarcelados en el noreste de Siria para que se unan a la lucha contra el ejército ruso en Ucrania.

El ejército estadounidense está trasladando a los yihadistas a la base militar de Al-Tanf, en el sur de Siria, para proporcionarles el entrenamiento necesario.

Los traslados se realizan con el pretexto de “llevar a cabo nuevas investigaciones”.

Las cárceles del noreste de Siria están vigiladas por los kurdos de las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias (FDS), que actúan por encargo del ejército de Estados Unidos. Los kurdos han entregado hasta ahora a los estadounidenses a varios dirigentes de alto rango y a unos 90 combatientes del Califato Islámico, la mayoría de los cuales son ciudadanos de países de la Unión Europea e Irak, así como inmigrantes de Chechenia y de la región autónoma china de Xinjiang.

En el futuro, Washington pretende enviar a estos militantes a Ucrania para que participen en la guerra contra las fuerzas armadas rusas.

Desde el inicio de la Guerra de Ucrania, cientos de militantes pertenecientes a Al Qaeda, Hayat Tahrir Al Sham y el Califato Islámico han sido trasladados al este de Europa tras ser entrenados en la base de Al Tanf.

Moscú ha advertido que también se han desplegado en Ucrania instructores de los Cascos Blancos, supuestamente para montar un “ataque químico de falsa bandera” del que se culparía a Rusia.

Alrededor de 500 combatientes del Califato Islámico y militantes de los países del Cáucaso y Asia Central están siendo entrenados en la base estadounidense para llevar a cabo ataques contra unidades del ejército ruso en Siria y Ucrania.

El mes pasado, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, dijo que mercenarios y especialistas militares de 64 países estaban participando en las hostilidades en Ucrania.

Mercenarios extranjeros de todo el mundo se unieron a Ucrania después de que Zelensky pidiera ayuda tras el ataque ruso, y muchos de los mercenarios procedían de Israel.

Hace tiempo que se acusa al ejército estadounidense de ofrecer apoyo a los combatientes del Califato Islámico en Irak y Siria.

En 2015, tras el Golpe de Estado fascista en Ucrania, el New York Times informó de que los combatientes del Califato Islámico se pusieron abiertamente del lado de Ucrania en la lucha contra las milicias del Donbas.

—CIA recruits ISIS fighters from SDF-run prisons in Syria to fight in Ukraine: Report


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues como dejen Odesa a Ucrania/USA, una bonita base naval USA con bonitos portaviones y submarinos nucleares va a aparecer ahí. Si no toman Odesa se van a arrepentir.



Odessa es mas importante incluso que Kharkov. Coincido. 

És cierto que ukrania sin acceso al mar es la nada mas absoluta, pero si de verdad este es el hordago final de russia a occidente, SI TECNICAMENTE PUEDEN, deben quedarse con Odessa antes que con Kharkov. 

Esto no quiere decir que no puedan quedarse con ambas..


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Toda la civilización, tal como la conocemos, depende de los hidrocarburos.



La industria entera. Dios USA proveerá.


----------



## kasperle1966 (3 Jul 2022)

*Preguntas y respuestas operaciones especiales: ¿todo apenas comienza? *

Intentaré resumir en un artículo muchos llamamientos de la audiencia del canal al autor, para explicar varios aspectos de la Operación Especial. El material se cortó de esta manera y al final obtuvimos una especie de revisión. Entonces, vayamos a la batalla, a los campos, como ahora está de moda decir: un conflicto armado no nuclear de alta intensidad, "guerra centrada en la red". Cuando el verdadero enemigo (Ucrania) actúa como proveedor de mano de obra, y todo el apoyo técnico y operativo recae sobre los hombros de la OTAN.

*Puentes y suministros occidentales. *
El tema me ha puesto los dientes de punta, cada vez responderé con más y más dureza, (...) Puedes llevar armas con cualquier cosa, por cualquier ruta, Ucrania no es una montaña con un rastro de caravanas. Desviar enormes recursos al reconocimiento y la identificación de entregas, en su mayoría disfrazadas, es estúpido e ineficiente. Y gastar Calibre, Onyx, Iskander en cada puente y cruce, clavar clavos con un microscopio, no es su objetivo.

Para destruir la infraestructura usan bombas aéreas de alta potencia o cargas nucleares tácticas, Es posible volar Ucrania occidental para nivelar nodos clave de la infraestructura ferroviaria, como sitios para cambiar los juegos de ruedas, todos los días. Con las pérdidas inevitables de la aviación, la distracción de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de las preocupaciones de primera línea. En un mes y medio y Rusia se quedará sin bombarderos y aviones de ataque. Un perro con él, pilotos de hierro invaluables morirá, la preparación de cada uno le cuesta al estado cientos de millones de rublos y varios años. 

¿Quién está listo para tomar decisiones: bombardear la infraestructura con armas nucleares o perder la élite de las fuerzas armadas? El precio es conocido, queridos halcones. ¿Son los puentes del Dniéper un objetivo más factible? Tome una decisión nuevamente sobre cómo lidiar con la cascada de las centrales hidroeléctricas de Dnieper, a lo largo de las cuales las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están transfiriendo tropas y equipos a las represas. ¿Borrar ciudades y pueblos de la faz de la tierra, inundar vastos territorios, organizar una catástrofe bíblica? Una excelente solución, ofreceré calmarme un poco, pensar con seriedad.
La aviación tampoco prescindirá de grandes pérdidas, los puentes clave que cruzan el Dnieper están muy bien cubiertos por la defensa aérea, las trayectorias de aproximación efectiva al objetivo son bien conocidas, las armas de alta precisión en las estructuras de los puentes son ineficaces, carecer de poder Es neceesario usar perforadores de hormigón, bombas aéreas.



BetAB-500 (ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

*Frente bielorruso. *
Se rumorea que la forma más fácil de interrumpir los suministros occidentales es organizar una ofensiva en dirección a Lutsk-Uzhgorod, con la captura o bloqueo de Lvov. (...) Una repetición de la primera fase de la Operación Especial, una rápida racha de cientos de kilómetros, extendió las líneas de suministro. Cientos de millas de frontera estatal con Polonia, Rumania. ¿Con qué tipo de personal piensa cubrirlo, para cortar los caminos de importancia local?
Para llevar a cabo esta aventura, se necesita una operación especial separada, casi equivalente en términos de personal y medios. No será posible prepararse en silencio bajo el ojo que todo lo ve de la agrupación orbital y los aviones de reconocimiento de largo alcance de la OTAN. Estamos lanzando una agrupación de 30,000 miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "Oeste", aproximadamente lo mismo - "Sur". El efecto sorpresa no se puede conseguir, tendrás que quedarte estancado en la promoción, como en el Donbass. Si hay algún tipo de operación, será una distracción. 

*¿Dónde está la aviación? *
(...) Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, a pesar de la obstinación y las pérdidas de la primera etapa de la Operación Especial, no pudieron paralizar el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania organizado por la OTAN y garantizar la supremacía aérea incondicional desde Lvov hasta Odessa. Los aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania evadieron diligentemente las batallas aéreas, lo que nos llevó a los "nidos de avispas" de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, ubicados en algún lugar de los escalones, a veces en los bolsillos.
Subestimamos la resistencia del obsoleto sistema de defensa aérea "cuadrado", los pilotos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se estaban preparando para una confrontación con la OTAN, donde los sistemas terrestres son secundarios, el énfasis principal está en los aviones de combate. La lección se aprendió rápidamente, no volamos a profundidad estratégica, cambiando a misiles de alta precisión para objetivos reconocidos. Y la tripulación de vuelo ayuda a las fuerzas terrestres, entrena duro para superar las formaciones escalonadas de defensa aérea con nuevas tácticas. (...).

*Lo que es particularmente preocupante. *
Tanto los pilotos como la artillería están siendo desafiados por los UAV occidentales de reconocimiento y comando, el sistema de radar y la constelación de satélites de la OTAN. Están vinculados a un único sistema global capaz de transmitir datos para la designación de objetivos en tiempo real. Por eso, los pilotos tienen que volar a baja altura para no brillar como un árbol de Navidad en numerosos radares. Al mismo tiempo, esquivar los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles, que están saturados con puntos clave de infraestructura militar y formaciones de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. A veces, seis u ocho Stingers se precipitan hacia nuestro avión de ataque o helicóptero de ataque a la vez, lo que dice: el dispositivo está "dirigido" por equipos de vigilancia y reconocimiento de largo alcance de la OTAN casi desde los aeródromos, se advierte a la defensa aérea ucraniana a lo largo de la cadena de órdenes, hasta a guerreros con tubos de MANPADS.

Hoy, el problema también se está resolviendo con éxito mediante nuevas tácticas, se están creando una gran cantidad de brechas en el sistema de defensa aérea. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anteriormente mantuvieron sus propios radares apagados, la detección de nuestros aviones / helicópteros fue ocupada por el DLRO de los países de la OTAN desde fuera de Ucrania. Tan pronto como los autos aparecieron en el rango de los misiles antiaéreos, los cálculos activaron las estaciones de iluminación y designación de objetivos por un corto tiempo. Inicio rápido y listo. Y para los vehículos de vuelo bajo, se trajeron miles de MANPADS. Ha comenzado la modernización de los sistemas de protección aerotransportada de Vitebsk, los tiempos de las "trampas de calor" son cosa del pasado. Son buenos contra los Stingers, pero son impotentes para desviar los MANPADS británicos Starstreak hacia un lado, hay un principio de guía diferente, no en el rastro térmico de los rotores calentados o los motores a reacción.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
El Pentágono no está dormido, sus propios enfoques comenzarán a cambiar. Imagínese qué barreras infranqueables construirá la defensa aérea moderna rusa en el cielo de un conflicto potencial sobre sus formaciones de batalla. Algunos jubilados de los ejércitos de los países de la OTAN generalmente expresan pensamientos sediciosos: el tiempo de la aviación de primera línea se ha derretido en el cielo de Ucrania. Y los drones de ataque por los que todos oraron. La defensa aérea rusa también los enfrenta "excelentemente".

Otra cosa son los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento, que dieron vuelta las tácticas de batalla. Ahora cada día hay menos y menos contacto de fuego directo de la infantería. Y obviamente, una guerra no nuclear del tercer milenio será librada por la artillería terrestre. Hoy, nuestras pérdidas son mínimas y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son monstruosas, tan pronto como ha llegado la segunda fase "Z". Si en las áreas fortificadas de Donbass, con sectores seleccionados y la saturación de las formaciones de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con sistemas de contrabatería estadounidenses, a menudo tenemos que cambiar de posición, entonces en otros sectores del frente, la utilización de la el poder militar del enemigo avanza a un ritmo estajanovista.
Son los UAV de reconocimiento los que permiten que nuestra artillería cree una densidad de fuego y una precisión sin precedentes desde la Gran Guerra Patria. No se trata de la cantidad de barriles y guías MLRS, sino de cambiar de táctica. El ganador es el que maniobra mejor y más rápido utilizando datos de inteligencia. El concepto de usar artillería de cañón ya está siendo revisado; se ha vuelto extremadamente vulnerable a las técnicas de contrabatería. Conduce, gira, excava, dispara, rueda y vete, ahora el pasado. Cuantas más tropas reciban vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento, antes abandonarán los teatros de guerra las viejas y buenas armas.

Los sistemas MLRS de largo alcance pasaron a primer plano: "Tornados", "Huracanes", "Tornado-S", que ahora no golpean en áreas, pero son bastante capaces de ahorrar municiones, golpeando objetivos no con "paquetes", sino con dos o tres tiros. Y que los opositores a saturar a nuestras tropas con las instalaciones de artillería autopropulsadas "Coalition-SV" y "Msta-S" piensen mucho sobre cuánto tiempo mantendrán sus posiciones. Dado que el papel de los cañones autopropulsados en la Operación Especial se ha vuelto dominante, el número es pequeño.



Cañones autopropulsados "Coalition-SV" (ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
*¿Por qué es tan lento? *
La eterna pregunta de los patriotas que sueñan con tanques rusos en Khreshchatyk para la caída de las hojas de otoño. Molestaré a muchos, pero personalmente creo: la operación especial ya se aceleró durante el último mes. Aunque el objetivo es comprensible, está justificado: librar rápidamente al Donbass de los bombardeos y la ocupación. Pero las tácticas de la segunda fase de la Operación Especial son elegantes, aunque despiadadas con el enemigo. Nuestras tropas evitan enfrentamientos directos, resuelven problemas de desnazificación con artillería terrestre y fuerzas aerotransportadas.

La idea del Estado Mayor no es apoderarse de territorios, sino triturar el poderío militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, personal y equipamiento militar. En lugar de un batallón exterminado, los ucranianos están lanzando un segundo, tercero, cuarto. Y no estamos avanzando, estamos arrasando metódicamente las líneas específicas junto con las reposiciones. Zelensky se ve obligado a presionar a su Estado Mayor con gritos de “ni un paso atrás” en aras de objetivos políticos, mientras el mando de Operaciones Especiales asiente con la cabeza en respuesta: dicen, vamos otra vez.
Mariupol ha demostrado lo sangrientas que serán las batallas urbanas cuando el enemigo utilice tácticas terroristas, el escudo humano de la "paz". Por lo tanto, es mejor "atraer" despiadada y metódicamente nuevos "zahisniks" al Donbass ya destruido, en lugar de organizar "Mariupoli" en toda Ucrania. Para restaurar una docena de ciudades o cientos, para derrotar a docenas de combatientes o decenas de miles, una gran diferencia.
Es mejor en un lugar conveniente para uno mismo, con una retaguardia protegida, continuar triturando las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania arrojadas criminalmente debajo de la pista de patinaje de las Operaciones Especiales. Mal formado, poco profesional, con cero motivación, desertando a la primera oportunidad, rindiéndose. Lentamente, la artillería y la aviación de primera línea salvan a sus soldados tanto como sea posible. Y restauraremos el Donbass, lo reconstruiremos. Mientras tanto, cerramos las "pequeñas calderas", no tenemos prisa, estamos viendo el suicidio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en intentos sin sentido de retrasar la pesadilla de la derrota.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
¿Dónde encontrará Zelensky defensores y equipo? ¿Entregas de la OTAN? Arrugan algo allí, dan armas por cucharadita, en unidades de piezas. Cuando se requieren miles: sistemas de artillería, tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería, vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque, aviones/helicópteros. Saca tus propias conclusiones, los militares de todos los países saben la respuesta, quién gana exactamente. Un hecho claro será cuando caigan las ciudades del sur y centro de Ucrania, no habrá tropas entrenadas, la cantidad requerida de equipo estándar. Cualquiera de las APU 2.0 se formará en las fronteras occidentales, la opción no está excluida.

*Lo que falta. *
En servicio como voluntario, me comunico con nuestros heridos en diferentes rangos, intentaré resumir las solicitudes. A nivel operativo-táctico, faltan aviones Su-57 de quinta generación que, inesperadamente para muchos, se han convertido en cazadores ideales para los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos. Ante los ojos de los militares, los vuelos de estos "invisibles" con los bombarderos Su-24M y Su-34 se están coordinando, las tácticas están cambiando, las opciones para usar los "cuatro" y "seis".
La operación especial necesita los complejos Derivación-Defensa Aérea, son ellos quienes deben deshacerse de los UAV de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que cuelgan las 24 horas del día sobre la línea de contacto, sobre una base muy presupuestaria. Hay pocos sistemas modernos de guerra electrónica (EW), especialmente entre las fuerzas aliadas. Los comandantes necesitan urgentemente un sistema de control automatizado unificado "Acacia-M", que acaba de implementarse y se mostró el 1 de julio al Jefe del Estado Mayor General Gerasimov. Ahora las cosas serán mucho más eficientes, hay un rápido intercambio de datos en tiempo real con el Centro de Control de Tropas y Defensa Nacional.

La infantería carece de los drones de observación prescindibles habituales para cada pelotón, cámaras termográficas y dispositivos de visión nocturna. Por cierto, comenzaron a regañar las vistas del colimador, que los voluntarios recolectaron intensamente en la primavera, incluso las compraron a los cazadores y las transfirieron a las tropas. Si en la defensa posicional son necesarios y útiles, resultaron ser de poca utilidad para las acciones de maniobra, el equipo es caprichoso, a menudo falla.
Además de los montajes de artillería autopropulsados "Coalition-SV" y "Msta-S", los sistemas de lanzallamas pesados "TOS-1" (Pinocchio) y "TOS-1A" (Solntsepyok) se mostraron muy bien, requieren más , una aparición de máquinas espeluznantes en el frente del sitio pone en fuga a unidades enteras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los vehículos de apoyo de tanques BMPT "Terminator" demostraron ser excelentes, funcionan muy bien en conjunto con el T-90M "Proryv-3" que llegó hace un mes. Y los chicos exigen más de ambos.



T-90M cerca de Izyum (foto de fuentes abiertas)
*Cuando todo termine. *
Estamos escuchando al Comandante en Jefe, quien dijo la semana pasada: No me pongo plazos, confío en el Estado Mayor. Los expertos militares occidentales generalmente están asombrados, porque están seguros y lo demuestran con números: Ucrania ya ha perdido, Rusia está librando una especie de guerra "incorrecta y fea", aunque ha podido irrumpir en la operativa. espacio durante mucho tiempo, comenzar a retozar cerca de Odessa y Kyiv, sitiar Kharkov, capturar toda la Margen Izquierda, desbloquear Transnistria. Si Biden y Johnson aseguran una "superación" inevitable, incluso los medios occidentales controlados no están de acuerdo con sus patrocinadores, dicen cada vez más que los ucranianos en el frente y la retaguardia están reprimidos, desmoralizados, no dispuestos a luchar y que sus pérdidas son terribles. . No creen en las entregas masivas de armas pesadas, que no traen un punto de inflexión en las hostilidades, apenas frenan la apisonadora rusa. Pero el liderazgo político de Occidente es inflexible, lo cual es alarmante.

No arriesgaré ni un dedal en una apuesta: cuando termine la segunda fase de la Operación Especial, Donbass estará completamente liberado. De acuerdo con el estado de ánimo de nuestros muchachos, la opinión de los oficiales militares con los que tuve la oportunidad de hablar, la transición a una ofensiva a gran escala está muy atrasada, pero el comando de Operaciones Especiales incluso tiene al cuerpo LDNR por el cinturón, insiste en el trabajo sistemático para gastar el flujo creciente de municiones, realiza rotaciones, requiere datos de control más objetivos , agota al enemigo con maniobras interminables, amenazas de cerco, organiza regaños para cada uno de nuestros "doscientos".
Nadie, ni siquiera en la “parte delantera”, hace pronósticos sobre nosotros, la retaguardia. Una cosa está clara, los anglosajones concibieron una gran "superación", una contraofensiva. Sus términos son claros, señalados para fines de agosto o septiembre. Los demócratas deben ingresar a las elecciones intermedias de noviembre con al menos algunos resultados positivos de APU, para explicar a los votantes el gasto demente del presupuesto de EE. UU. en el contexto de la inminente Gran Depresión 2.0. Por lo tanto, una cosa se puede predecir, se avecina una escalada aún mayor del conflicto.
Las cosas están mal con Europa, pero con Kyiv... guardaremos silencio con mucho tacto. Nuestro Comandante en Jefe puede enviar una Operación Especial para cuarteles de invierno ya a finales de otoño. Sentarse fuera del aguanieve, esperar la desaparición completa de la "vegetación", limpiar la región del Mar Negro del Norte, establecer una vida normal en la enorme provincia de Taurida. Observar con curiosidad cómo los republicanos crucifican al élder Joe. Y caen ruidosamente uno tras otro sus títeres en Europa, demolida por las crisis políticas en el contexto del clima frío. O tal vez suceda algo más.

Ucrania hoy no es capaz de luchar, las armas occidentales serán suficientes para una dotación incompleta de media docena de nuevas brigadas, esto es matemática simple basada en las entregas anunciadas. Los ucranianos no recibirán quinientos tanques, miles de obuses y cañones autopropulsados, sistemas de defensa aérea. Los inteligentes de ambos lados del frente entienden la situación, esperan ese gran quiebre que paralizará la voluntad de resistir en cuestión de semanas y el frente se derrumbará como una avalancha.

Así fue en la Primera Guerra Mundial, repitiéndose en la Segunda, en Vietnam, Irak y Afganistán. Todo es diferente en todas partes, pero el resultado es el mismo: la presión inexorable del atacante gana, la desesperanza de la posición del defensor. La economía de Ucrania no existe, Occidente en realidad se ha esforzado demasiado. Pero la creencia maníaca de que Rusia no debe ganar bajo ninguna circunstancia hace que el próximo otoño sea un momento peligroso. Todo apenas comienza, tal es la opinión y convicción de tu obediente servidor.

Вопросы и ответы Спецоперации: всё только начинается?


----------



## Iskra (3 Jul 2022)

__





Discurso y respuestas a las preguntas de los medios ofrecidas por el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, durante la rueda de prensa conjunta celebrada al término de las negociaciones con el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la República de Bielorrusia, Vladímir Makéi, Minsk, 30 de junio de 2022







www.mid.ru





Intercambiando opiniones sobre la estabilidad estratégica y el control de armas, hemos prestado una atención especial a la seguridad biológica. Coincidimos en que las actividades de los estadounidenses en el espacio postsoviético son muy peligrosas y poco transparentes. El trabajo de los laboratorios biológicos estadounidenses del Pentágono descubiertos en Ucrania ponen de relieve los riesgos que conllevan. Revelamos estos hechos y comenzamos, sin recibir una respuesta de los estadounidenses, el proceso previsto en la Convención sobre las armas biológicas y toxínicas, de plena conformidad con su Artículo 5. Enviamos las solicitudes a los Estados partes en este importante tratado internacional. Vemos amenazas a la seguridad nacional de Rusia y Bielorrusia, la falta de deseo de Estados Unidos de garantizar la transparencia de sus actividades militares y biológicas en muchos países, ante todo, alrededor de la Federación de Rusia y Bielorrusia en el espacio postsoviético. Tenemos un acuerdo en el marco de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva para establecer una interacción estrecha y transparente en relación con estos asuntos para contrarrestar los intentos de promover entre bambalinas, sin la debida transparencia, los proyectos que suscitan preocupación de nuestros países.

Otro tema en que cooperamos es la oposición a una sucia guerra de la información desatada por el "Occidente colectivo" contra nuestros países. Hemos convenido en profundizar y mejorar la cooperación ruso-bielorrusa en el ámbito de medios de comunicación, lo que debería ser de interés especial para ustedes. 

Estamos satisfechos con los resultados de las negociaciones. Contribuyen a promover aún más nuestra coordinación en la política exterior basada en nuestra alianza y asociación estratégica para el bien de nuestros países y pueblos hermanos.

*Pregunta: *Se lleva a cabo un cambio energético (de materias primas) del mundo que implica riesgos. ¿Qué espera Estados Unidos y la UE, al renunciar a las importaciones rusas?

*Respuesta:* Creo que todos entienden qué esperan. No tienen vergüenza de hablar de eso. Lo declararon de nuevo ayer en la Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, contando con la obediencia incondicional de todos los demás Estados a su voluntad que refleja sus intereses egoístas, ante todo, de EEUU. Pudimos convencernos en muchas ocasiones de que la Europa moderna, representada por la UE, está perdiendo su independencia (o incluso los signos de independencia) que tuvo. Está completamente subordinada a las posturas que Estados Unidos le impone, inclusive en el ámbito de sanciones económicas, renunciando a las importaciones rusas, destruyendo las cadenas logísticas y financieras creadas durante décadas.

Miren la actual lista de sanciones. Es curioso analizarla. Recomiendo hacerlo. Comparen las restricciones impuestas por los países europeos contra Rusia y Bielorrusia con las respectivas restricciones estadounidenses. EEUU trata de evitar incomodidades y no participar enérgicamente en áreas donde puede causar daños graves a su propia economía. Sí, Estados Unidos también se ve afectado negativamente por tales actividades, pero Europa sufre mucho más. Creo que la tarea no solo consiste en "castigar" a nuestros países, sino también debilitar a la Unión Europea como rival de EEUU.

*Pregunta: *En la Cumbre en Madrid la OTAN declaró que en su nuevo Concepto Estratégico considera a Rusia como la principal amenaza para la Alianza. Después de tales declaraciones y la decisión de reforzar el "flanco oriental", ¿considera Moscú que está vinculada por los compromisos en virtud del Acta Fundacional Rusia-OTAN o se puede decir que este documento ha perdido vigor?

*Respuesta: *En el sentido legal, el Acta Fundacional (AF) continúa existiendo. No hemos incentivado el procedimiento para rescindir este acuerdo. En vísperas de la Cumbre, en la OTAN hubo discusiones largas y sonadas sobre si se necesita el AF o sería mejor renunciar a ésta. Finalmente, decidieron no tocar este tema, pero las decisiones tomadas violan el documento gravemente, principalmente en lo que se refiere a los compromisos de la OTAN de no desplegar de forma permanente las fuerzas de combate sustanciales en el territorio de los nuevos miembros de la Alianza Atlántica (me refiero a Europa del Este).

Analizaremos la situación y tomaremos las decisiones, en función de cómo en concreto se realizarán las decisiones tomadas y anunciadas de la OTAN.

*Pregunta:* ¿Es posible a largo plazo restablecer relaciones políticas y diplomáticas más o menos normales con los países de la UE? ¿Habrá una nueva cortina de hierro? ¿Tenemos un bloque similar a el de la OTAN y la UE?

*Respuesta (Serguéi Lavrov añade después de Vladímir Makéi): *Estoy de acuerdo casi con todo. En cuanto a las relaciones con la Unión Europea, Rusia no las tiene desde 2014. Bruselas se reconcilió con un gesto humillante de la oposición que perpetró un golpe de Estado en Ucrania en contra de las garantías de la UE. En respuesta, los habitantes de Crimea se negaron a vivir en un Estado neonazi. Las regiones orientales de Ucrania lo hicieron también, la Unión Europea no encontró el coraje de hacer entrar en razón a los golpistas que tomaron el poder de forma arbitraria y de hecho comenzó a apoyarlos en una ofensiva, incluida la física, contra los habitantes de Crimea y del Este de Ucrania. Cuando se produjo la manifestación de la voluntad popular en Crimea y se proclamaron las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, la Unión Europea, en vez de insistir en que se cumplan los acuerdos preparados por ella misma entre el Presidente Víctor Yanukóvich y la oposición, se puso del lado del régimen ultranacionalista y neonazi, que proclamó como su tarea luchar contra la lengua y la cultura rusas. Durante todos los años siguientes, los regímenes de P.iotr Poroshenko y Vladímir Zelenski muestran la fidelidad de Kiev a esta instalación.

En 2014, cuando todo esto sucedió, la UE declaró culpable a La Federación de Rusia debido a la impotencia y el entendimiento de su propia incapacidad para conseguir el cumplimiento de sus propias propuestas. Impuso sanciones contra nuestro país y canceló la Cumbre Rusia-Unión Europea programada para junio de 2014, destruyó todos los demás mecanismos creados entre nosotros durante décadas: cumbres bianuales, reuniones anuales del Gobierno de Rusia y la Comisión Europea, cuatro espacios comunes en el marco de que se elaboraron cuatro hojas de ruta, 20 diálogos sectoriales, inclusive sobre el régimen de exención de visados y mucho más. Todo esto colapsó al instante. No hay relaciones desde aquel momento. Hubo algunos contactos técnicos de vez en cuando, pero nada más. No es sorprendente que las relaciones estén ausentes ahora, pero no "nos cerramos". A partir de ahora, no creeremos a los estadounidenses ni a la UE. Hacemos todo lo necesario para no depender de ellos en sectores de importancia crítica para el Estado, la población y nuestra seguridad. Cuando y si su obsesión pasa y se dirigen a nosotros con alguna oferta, veremos de qué se tratará en concreto. No vamos a satisfacer sus deseos unilaterales. Si llegamos hasta reanudar el diálogo, exigiremos exclusivamente la igualdad y el equilibrio de los intereses de todas las partes, de forma justa.

En cuanto a la cortina de hierro, ya está cayendo. ¡Qué se comporten con cuidado para que no se pellizquen! El proceso está en marcha. Por lo demás, tenemos una postura común: estamos a favor de la justicia.

En 2014, nuestros "socios" se negaron a celebrar una cumbre cuando sucedieron acontecimientos importantes: un golpe de Estado, un referéndum en Crimea, un cambio radical de la situación en la región del mar Negro. Si realmente desean buscar soluciones, Dios mismo ordenó celebrar esta reunión y discutir sinceramente cuáles son las reclamaciones y contrademandas de los socios en la Federación de Rusia a la UE. La retirada de cualesquiera contactos después de marzo de 2014 solo pone en evidencia que la Unión Europea no está interesada en tal diálogo, no quiere entender y oír de nuestros intereses. Solo quiere que todos estén de acuerdo con lo que se decide en Bruselas. Y allí se decide lo que se decide en Washington. En los últimos años ya nos hemos convencido de esto.

*Pregunta: *Noruega se negó a dejar pasar las cargas rusas a Svalbard. Se trata de alimentos, medicamentos y equipos necesarios. ¿Qué esfuerzos se emprenderán para resolver el problema de suministros? ¿Cuáles podrían ser las represalias si están previstas?

*Respuesta: *Al inicio, queremos ver cómo Noruega reaccionará a nuestras solicitudes enviadas inmediatamente después del incidente. Enviamos una solicitud oficial con la exigencia de explicar cómo esto corresponde con los compromisos de Noruega en virtud del Tratado de Svalbard de 1920. Espero que respondan rápidamente. Luego analizaremos la situación. Lo haremos rápidamente.


----------



## frangelico (3 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos países han tomado nota, Occidente ya no es de fiar. Si no haces lo que ellos quieran, no te van a vender repuestos ni suministros de lo que les has comprado, sus empresas se largarán de tu país, van a vetar a tus deportistas de las competiciones internacionales, etc. Recurren al vulgar chantaje, como si fueran delincuentes.



La ruptura del mundo en bloques tiene más implicaciones de lo que parece. Es bastante fácil replicar a costes competitivos casi cualquier máquina o fármaco y precisamente todo El esfuerzo estadounidense en las diversas rondas del GATT iba encaminado a que El mundo entero aceptase su modo de entender las patentes y su "enforcement". Esto tiene su coña porque USA se desarrollo desde el XIX no reconociendo la propiedad intelectual europea (Dickens odiaba saber que sus libros editados en USA daban más pasta que en UK y a él nada le llegaba, y se inventó una cosa tan curiosa para la época como hacer giras por el país y leer sus libros en auditorios cobrando la entrada). Y cuidado con esto porque ahora mismo las patentes se respetan por los tratados comerciales existentes y la certeza de que si no pagas te "belgradizan". Por ahí vamos a ver cosas y muy pronto en la farmacia, por ejemplo.


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Odessa es mas importante incluso que Kharkov. Coincido.
> 
> És cierto que ukrania sin acceso al mar es la nada mas absoluta, pero si de verdad este es el hordago final de russia a occidente, SI TECNICAMENTE PUEDEN, deben quedarse con Odessa antes que con Kharkov.
> 
> Esto no quiere decir que no puedan quedarse con ambas..



Odessa es el postre. Nadie olvida la masacre de sindicalistas. Alli empezo la sinrazon entre ciudadanos eslavos.









Así fue la matanza en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa (vídeo)







www.publico.es






La televisión rusa RT eleva hasta 42 el número de muertos y culpa a miembros del grupo ultra ucraniano Sector de Derechas de provocar el fuego.
Dimitry Peskov, portavoz del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, ha responsabilizado este sábado a las autoridades de Kiev y a los estados occidentales que les apoyan de ser directamente responsables del 'baño de sangre' ocurrido en la ciudad de Odessa, según agencias de noticias rusas.









El incendio y masacre de la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa: 8 años del crimen de las bandas Nazis contra opositores al Golpe de Estado de 2014 en Ucrania


Hace ocho años, el 2 de mayo de 2014, la población de Odessa salió a las calles a protestar contra la nazificación del país tras el golpe de estado del Maidán. La policía, apoyada por las bandas de choque nazis, [...]




www.revistadefrente.cl


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jul 2022)

Ojala tuviera una bola de cristal de esas que tienen las adivinas pero por desgracia no, solo me queda dar un voto de confianza a Europa.

¿Por que? Europa es vieja en lides y pragmática, nos hemos liado entre nosotros cientos de veces, tenemos historia, tenemos cultura, zonas turísticas, solo hace falta un arreón a los políticos que nos gobiernan y cambiarlos por otros más capaces que tengan las agallas de deshacerse de los anglos que USA y UK vayan a su rollo sin el resto del mundo.

¿Es posible esto? Creo que si pero aun hemos de llegar al 2024/25 cuando realmente Europa vea lo que ha conseguido con su seguidismo, como dicen el refrán catalán; "Els catalans de las pedres en fan pans" (Los catalanes de las piedras hacen pan), lo mismo se puede aplicar a Europa.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero eso no es tanto culpa de las sanciones como de la política monetaria desquiciada.



Eso es culpa de que ya no dan más de si hagan lo que hagan. Eso añadido a 40 años de neolib irresponsable da el resultado que da. Para que entiendas la dimensión del problema que tienen:

Año 2021

Licenciados en ingeniería y alguna rama de la ciencia en USA: 200.000
Lo mismo en China: 1.500.000

El hecho de aplicar políticas keynesianas o de la escuela de chicago no cambia nada. Simplemente no pueden competir y cuanto más pataleen, peor se les va a poner la cosa. El capitalismo está agotado en Occidente, ha degenerado en un neofeudalismo de parásitos rentistas de la economía financiera que se han cepillado todo el tejido productivo o lo han dejado en la mínima expresión.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Y Boeing, Airbus, general eléctrica, Siemens, Bosch, vag, mercedes, bmw, oracle, Apple, john deere, casé, Renault, Samsung, sony, Hyundai, Mitsubishi, Toyota, Abb, vestas, y lo dejo aquí ya que me da la risa.... que cojones es?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Sabes lo que son la mayoria? Dinosaurios.

Y con las dos primeras ya me has dejado acojonado. Vaya pareja de ladrones de fondos publicos. 

Solo hay cinco empresas ahí que merezcan cierto respeto como verdaderos generadores de valor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

*Turquía detiene un carguero ruso acusado de transportar grano ucraniano robado

Erdogan sigue meandose en la boca de Putin y prepara una operación militar en siria para recuperar alepo o estar a las puertas de la ciudad. A rusia se le abre 2 frentes. Erdogan ha visto la debilidad del ejército ruso en Ucrania y por se lanza en siria*


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

El primer ministro de australia visita al Héroe Zelensky. A putin no le ha ido a ver ni el tato. Huele a difunto ya.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Jul 2022)

]


_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los nuestros no se han detenido y siguen avanzando hacia el oeste. Combatiendo ya en las afueras de Seversk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110113



hombre si fuera yo el jefe del alto mando ruso daria la orden de correr detras de los ucranianos y no dejarles establecer nuevas lineas de defensa. hostigarles para que no puedan detenerse a cavar trincheras. Supongo que mas al oeste ya habran levantado una línea de defensa consistente.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Jul 2022)

RT

*Turquía detiene un buque de pabellón ruso que transporta grano - medios de comunicación*
El embajador de Kiev en Ankara afirma que el buque de carga transportaba grano desde Ucrania

Turquía se ha apoderado de un buque de carga de franqueo ruso después de que Kiev afirmara que estaba involucrado en el transporte "_ilegal_" de grano ucraniano, informó Reuters el domingo, citando al embajador ucraniano en Turquía, Vasily Bodnar.

_"Tenemos plena cooperación. El barco está actualmente de pie a la entrada del puerto, ha sido detenido por las autoridades aduaneras de Turquía", dijo _Vasily Bodnar a la televisión nacional ucraniana. Según el embajador, los investigadores decidirán sobre el destino del buque el lunes.

La medida se produce dos días después de que los diplomáticos ucranianos pidieran a las autoridades turcas que detuvieran al barco, el Zhibek Zholy, argumentando que transportaba productos agrícolas ucranianos _"robados"._

El barco partió del puerto marítimo de Berdyansk, en Azov, ubicado no muy lejos de la ciudad de Mariupol, que está controlada por las fuerzas rusas y las milicias del Donbass, y llegó al puerto turco de Karasu, escribió Bodnar en una serie de publicaciones en Twitter el viernes, pidiendo a Turquía que _"tome medidas relevantes"._

El diplomático también dijo que la misión tenía _"buena comunicación y una estrecha cooperación" _con la parte turca en el asunto, y estaba seguro de que las _"decisiones acordadas" "prevendrían_ _los intentos de violar la soberanía de Ucrania"._

El barco supuestamente cargó alrededor de 4.500 toneladas de grano en Berdyansk, informó Reuters, citando a un funcionario ucraniano anónimo. La agencia de noticias también señaló que la Fiscalía General de Ucrania envió una carta al Ministerio de Justicia de Turquía a finales de junio, alegando que el buque había estado involucrado en la _"exportación ilegal de grano ucraniano"._

Según la carta, el buque tenía 7000 toneladas de carga a bordo.

A continuación, Ucrania pidió a Turquía que _"realizara una inspección de este buque marítimo, incautara muestras de grano para su examen forense" _para determinar su origen, y expresó su disposición a iniciar una investigación conjunta con las autoridades turcas.

La empresa KTZ Express, con sede en Kazajstán, propietaria del Zhibek Zholy, dijo a Reuters que el barco fue arrendado a una empresa rusa llamada Línea Verde, que no está sujeta a ninguna sanción.

Las autoridades rusas aún no han comentado el desarrollo.

Ucrania, un importante productor de cereales, no puede exportar su grano por mar debido al conflicto en curso en el país, con un estimado de 22-25 millones de toneladas de grano actualmente atascadas en los puertos del país. Kiev ha acusado anteriormente a Rusia de _"robar" _su grano, algo que Moscú ha negado.

Las naciones occidentales han culpado a Rusia de bloquear los puertos. Moscú ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones que garantizaría el paso seguro de los envíos de cereales si Kiev limpia sus puertos de minas. Ucrania, a su vez, ha acusado a las fuerzas rusas de minar los puertos del Mar Negro. Rusia sugirió exportar el grano a través de los puertos controlados por Rusia de Berdyansk y Mariupol.


----------



## kelden (3 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Exacto. Este es el efecto a medio plazo de las sanciones que no quieren reconocer. No es sólo Rusia, es el mundo entero el que va a dejar de comprarnos nada.



Además casi todo lo que vendemos nos lo fabrican los chinos por encargo y solo le ponemos la etiqueta .....    Ya ves tu los problemas que van a tener los rusos para los recambios de Airbus .... llamar al chino y que les manden los planos de tal componente ....


----------



## perrasno (3 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ◾How it looks in general:
> 
> - In an unstable country, one of the regions revolts and declares independence
> 
> ...



Con la salvedad, que da mayor fuerza aún a la comparación, de que los que se rebelaron en el Texas mexicano (Austin, etc) eran colonos asentados en una tierra extranjera por concesión de la Corona española. En el Donbas la población étnica rusa lleva ahí desde...


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> RT
> 
> *Turquía detiene un buque de pabellón ruso que transporta grano - medios de comunicación*
> El embajador de Kiev en Ankara afirma que el buque de carga transportaba grano desde Ucrania



El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia no pasan rutas maritimas importantes.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Jul 2022)

A ver, esto es un off-topic... o no. Resulta que me acabo de ver una peli de 2019 de la saga '*Has fallen*'. Esas que van de ataques a la presidencia de Estados Unidos, con Gerald Butler como protagonista. Se trata de '*Angel has fallen*' (Objetivo Washingon dc). La sinopsis rápida, es que el (parte del) complejo industrial militar recrea un golpe de Estado para cargarse al Presidente (Morgan Freeman) y echarle la culpa de todo a... ¡Rusia! quien por descontado nada tiene que ver.

Bueno, no hago spoiler de como termina, aunque es obvio, pero os dejo la captura del casi final de la peli:




Y bueno ¿que cosas nos vienen a la cabeza tras ver algo así salido de Hollywood? bueno, me voy a cenar. Igual luego desarrollo un poco más lo que me sugiere a mi todo esto, que esta gente no da puntada sin hilo...

EDITO: Por cierto, el presidente (Freeman) se apellida ' Trumbull'. Trum... toro.

EDITO 2: otro punto interesante cerca del meridiano del film, es que el vicepresidente *traidor* y aliado con una empresa de contratistas del corte de BlackWater, a la que en otro momento del film se la nombra (por boca del dueño de esta y traidor)), ya presidente en funciones dice: 'el problema es que los rusos lo negarán hasta el final si tomamos medidas, pero si no las tomamos, seguirán siendo ambiguos y pareceremos débiles, *como con la manipulación de las elecciones*'. Y ponen en boca del malo de la peli, lo que desde la otra perspectiva americana sí fue un fraude (como para fiarse de él...).

EDITO 3: Y también nombran a los presuntos 'hackers rusos' como cómplices de la trama.

Demasiadas conexiones veo yo, y eso que las he pillado al vuelo sin esperarlas. 

La peli está bien como entretenimiento, una más de acción bastante bien hecha. La productora es '*Millenium Media*', propiedad de Avi Lerner, un israelí-norteamericano.


----------



## Iskra (3 Jul 2022)

John Bolton hace una predicción sobre el conflicto en Ucrania


Biden ha “cometido error tras error” al manejar la crisis, dice el republicano de línea dura y exasesor de seguridad nacional de EE. UU. El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, no logró disuadir la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania y ahora no tiene idea de qué hacer con el conflicto en curso...




es.news-front.info




Por si a alguien le apetece leer las sandeces del bigotón este al que Pelo Naranja (manda narices, pero parece que el político imperial más"sensato") tuvo que dar pasaporte. Ya saben, la "democ-racia usana" que pueden elegir entre el aristócrata loco o el loquísimo, o entre el viejo y el viejísimo. Es lo que hay y nos espera lo que nos espera.
==================================
Y puede que los últimos en llegar a la decadencia sean los primeros en probar las mieles de la estupidez.








Финны намерены разместить базу НАТО в Южной Карелии


Власти финского города Лаппеенранта, который находится на границе с Россией, заявили о желании разместить на своей территории базу




antifashist.com




*Los finlandeses tienen la intención de colocar la base de la OTAN en Karelia del Sur.*

Las autoridades de la ciudad finlandesa de Lappeenranta, que se encuentra en la frontera con Rusia, han declarado su deseo de colocar una base de la OTAN en su territorio.

Así lo informa la publicación Yle, en referencia a la declaración del alcalde de la ciudad, Kimmo Järvu.

“ _Escuché que hay pensamientos sobre el aeropuerto. Bien podría ser utilizado si las Fuerzas de Defensa así lo desean. No puedo decir nada sobre el despliegue de las Fuerzas de Defensa y unidades militares, no soy un experto_ ”, dijo el alcalde finlandés.

Al mismo tiempo, Järva expresó su confianza en que la adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN daría esperanza a Karelia del Sur. En particular, la pertenencia a la alianza, en su opinión, puede crear una sensación de seguridad y confianza entre los empresarios locales.

Tenga en cuenta que Karelia del Sur es una región de Finlandia que limita con la Federación Rusa. Consta de nueve comunidades.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> No lo tengo claro. Primero, Mariupol e incluso Severo son mucho más grandes que Lisichansk (que es extensa como la segunda, pero no tan densa ni por asomo) y no tiene zonas industriales grandes como Azov o Azot. Además, estas se encuentran en la periferia, no en el centro. Por otro lado, Mariupol tenía un valor simbólico evidente para los neonazis. En este sentido, Lisichansk es una ciudad más, su única importancia reside en que era el último punto controlado por los kievitas en la provincia de Lugansk.






LISOS: Lisichansks Oil Refinery.

Estratégicamente situada en la confluencia de las carreteras que vienen de Bajmut y Seversk.
Podía haber sido un bastión avanzado fantástico, que defendiese la actual línea ucraniana (Seversk-Soledar)

Vale que no está tan cerca del centro urbano como Azovstal o Azot, pero siguen siendo unas 500 Ha de zona industrial muy complicada y laberíntica.
Si los rusos no hubiesen copado antes la posición, ahora mismo los ucranianos, aun con la ciudad caída, estarían con eso de "Lisichansk aun resiste!"


----------



## Iskra (3 Jul 2022)

Un poco OT pero para nuestro picolero de guardia @Sir Torpedo.








Antonio Turiel: "La opción al ecofascismo es el colapso y empieza a haber probabilidades de sufrirlo en unos pocos años"


El físico Antonio Turiel no pone anestesia en un discurso para el que casi ninguno de nosotros está preparado. Advierte que nuestro modo de vida está a punto de desaparecer y ve con asombro cómo la sociedad prefiere seguir de espaldas a la realidad. «Hay cuatro posibilidades: ecofascismo...




www.diariodeleon.es




==========================
¿Preparando la reconstrucción?








Rusia instala tres primeras plantas de concreto premezclado en Donetsk


MOSCÚ — El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció la instalación de tres plantas de concreto premezclado en Donetsk para reconstruir la infraestructura de este país. «Los especialistas de la unidad de construcción del Ministerio de Defensa instalaron tres plantas de concreto premezclado para las...




es.news-front.info


----------



## alexforum (3 Jul 2022)

Bayaa k kasualidaaaaaa


A ver si lo entiendo bien a habido un “incidente” que casualmente ayuda a bajar el precio de gas en USA mientras europ se ahoga más … imagino que no tendrá mala intención por parte de nuestros amigos americanos, seguro un incidente sin importancia. 

De verdad, que clase de ser humano siente placer de comer polla usana?


----------



## perrasno (3 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110405
> 
> 
> LISOS: Lisichansks Oil Refinery.
> ...



Pero atrincherarse en una refinería quizás sea un poco suicida.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia pasan rutas maritimas importantes.



Si los pro rusitos apoyabais a turquia hace 1 mes. Siria se la van a repartir turquia e Irán. Iran no se va enfrentar a turquia. Con su influencia en el sur y este del pais contra Israel se conforma.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)

Parece que están preparando un ataque total contra ucrania, lo tenían que haber hecho desde el primer día de guerra , y que esta vez no sé quede en bravatas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia no pasan rutas maritimas importantes.



Por Rusia pasa el gas que queman los turcos y mantienen su economía a 50% de inflación.

Vamos ver que hace Erdo, esta vez la puede cagar.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por Rusia pasa el gas que queman los turcos y mantienen su economía a 50% de inflación.
> 
> Vamos ver que hace Erdo, esta vez la puede cagar.



Bien visto, es asimitrico pero ahí si le tienen pilladisimo.


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si los pro rusitos apoyabais a turquia hace 1 mes. Siria se la van a repartir turquia e Irán. Iran no se va enfrentar a turquia. Con su influencia en el sur y este del pais contra Israel se conforma.



Por algun extraño motivo generalizas, naturalmente sin leer o seguir al que contestas. Ser "proalgo" no hace que opines igual que otros en todo. En mis caso , molestate si quieres en ver mensajes anteriores siempre he pensado que el turco a la hora de la verdad no seria de fiar para los rusos.

Veo que lo de la integridad territorial es por zonas. Vale, que el más fuerte se quede con lo que pueda, en cualquier sitio. Seamos coherentes.


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver, esto es un off-topic... o no. Resulta que me acabo de ver una peli de 2019 de la saga '*Has fallen*'. Esas que van de ataques a la presidencia de Estados Unidos, con Gerald Butler como protagonista. Se trata de '*Angel has fallen*' (Objetivo Washingon dc). La sinopsis rápida, es que el complejo industrial militar recrea un golpe de Estado para cargarse al Presidente (Morgan Freeman) y echarle la culpa de todo a... ¡Rusia! quien por descontado nada tiene que ver.
> 
> Bueno, no hago spoiler de como termina, aunque es obvio, pero os dejo la captura del casi final de la peli:
> 
> ...



Hay más ficciones donde el papel de Rusia es ser el invasor:
Esta otra, por ejemplo:
*OCCUPIED*








‘Occupied’: si los rusos ocuparan Noruega


Este thriller político narra una invasión de Rusia a Noruega, que ha dejado de extraer y vender petróleo debido al cambio climático




www.infolibre.es





Los rusos invaden Noruega, a petición de la UE, porque el noruego se ha vuelto loco-ecologista y cierra el suministro de petroleo y gas (y monta una supermegacentral nuclear de torio).


----------



## delhierro (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que están preparando un ataque total contra ucrania, lo tenían que haber hecho desde el primer día de guerra , y que esta vez no sé quede en bravatas.



Si es sobre "centro de decisión" no se que hacen avisandolo. ¿ Bombardear edificios vacios para foto simbolica ?

Joder que se deje de polladas y tumbe esos puentes, así los envios de material ni llegaran al frente ni a la frontera con Rusia..


----------



## Impresionante (3 Jul 2022)

* Un documental francés muestra un fragmento de la conversación confidencial de Macron y Putin y la Cancillería rusa responde *

Ambos presidentes hablaron sobre la situación en torno a Ucrania y la ejecución de los acuerdos de Minsk durante la llamada que mantuvieron 4 días antes del inicio de la operación militar rusa en territorio ucraniano.








El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron.Witt Jacques / Pool / Abaca / Sipa USA

La cadena francesa France 2 emitió este viernes un documental sobre el presidente del país, Emmanuel Macron, en el que se mostró una parte de su conversación confidencial con su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin.

La película documental titulada 'Presidente, Europa y guerra' se centró en *los intentos del mandatario galo de ayudar a resolver la situación en Ucrania*. La llamada revelada tuvo lugar en febrero, 4 días antes del inicio de la operación militar rusa en el país vecino.
Durante la conversación, Putin habló de unas disposiciones de los acuerdos de Minsk. "No sé dónde tu abogado estudió derecho. Simplemente miro estos textos y trato de aplicarlos. No sé qué abogado pudo decirte que, en un Estado moderno, grupos separatistas, autoridades no elegidas democráticamente, redactan los textos de las leyes", le respondió Macron, en una aparente referencia a las autoridades de Donbass.

No obstante, Putin destacó que las autoridades en Ucrania no "son un Gobierno elegido democráticamente porque *llegaron al poder como resultado de un golpe de Estado* *sangriento*, con asesinatos e incendios y con la quema de personas vivas". "Y [el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir] Zelenski está en este equipo", subrayó. A continuación, el mandatario ruso hizo hincapié en que "un diálogo tiene que tener en cuenta los intereses de otra parte".

Al mismo tiempo, el líder ruso destacó que su homólogo ucraniano no estaba haciendo nada para cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk. "¿Qué puedo decir? Ya ves lo que está pasando. Tanto tú como el canciller [alemán Olaf] Scholz me dijisteis que el señor Zelenski está dispuesto a dar algunos pasos concretos, que había preparado algunos proyectos de ley para la aplicación de los acuerdos de Minsk. ¿Qué es lo que ha surgido? El 17 de febrero, el señor Zelenski dijo que los acuerdos de Minsk fueron, y lo cito, 'redactados de tal manera que originalmente estábamos en una posición perdedora'. El estimado colega, señor Zelensky, *no está haciendo nada en realidad, les está engañando* [...] El día anterior dijo que Ucrania debería volver al estatus nuclear", declaró a Macron.
Antes de la emisión del documental, su director, Guy Lagache, fue preguntado sobre si Putin fue advertido de que la conversación estaba siendo grabada. "La pregunta debe ser formulada al Palacio del Eliseo", respondió.

*Respuesta de Rusia*
Por su parte, la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, destacó este domingo que las llamadas al nivel más alto son, "por supuesto,* una historia confidencial*". "Resultó que, hace un par de meses, cuando Macron llamó al presidente de Rusia […] una cámara grabó toda la conversación […] y había periodistas que estaban sentados y grabaron todo esto".

De acuerdo con sus palabras, se trata de "un ejemplo de cómo entienden exactamente la palabra 'diplomacia'"


----------



## John Nash (3 Jul 2022)

Varios muertos tras un tiroteo en un centro comercial de Copenhague


Otro comunicado policial informa que una persona fue arrestada después de protagonizar un tiroteo que mató a varias personas el domingo




www.lavanguardia.com





Me pregunto de donde vendrán las armas utilizadas y si no es principio de algo mas gordo.


----------



## El buho pensante (3 Jul 2022)

No veo la diferencia con hispania en cuanto las chortinas y los chortinos. Salvando los rasgos asiaticos podria pasar perfectamente por una ciudad española cualquiera un dia de festividad.

¿Por cierto que hacia la gente cuando no teniamos moviles modernos? La gente se pasa la buena parte del tiempo mirando a la pantalla en la calle/establecimientos/transporte público...


----------



## circodelia2 (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un poco OT pero para nuestro picolero de guardia Sir Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto supera a una novela de terror de las mas negras.
Joder, me alegro de no haber tenido hijos , dan ganas de pegarse un tiro leyéndolo.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Los romanos tenían unas leyes, no se podía matar por matar. Eso era lo que diferenciaba Roma de la barbarie. El derecho.
> Jesús fue colgado de un madero por declararse mesías, rey de Israel. Se le condena por sedición contra Roma.
> 
> Sobre Barrabás (Bar Abba, "hijo del Padre") hay varias lineas de investigación. La literal que viene en los evangelios (motín + homicidio) es un probablemente un invento posterior. Hay otra que dice que era el mismo Jesús, y otra que dice que era uno más de los apresados en Getsemaní.



Jesus no fue condenado por la ley de Roma, el evangelio lo deja muy claro cuando Pilatos les dice a los judios que no encontraba delito alguno (según la ley romana) en Él. Entonces los judios le dicen que tiene que matarlo pues ellos no tiene mas rey que el César, como dando a entender (no sin cierto trolleo por su parte) que ellos son lealisimos al orden romano y tal trasgresión si no se cumplen sus exigencias será llevada a Roma y puesta en conocimiento ante Tiberio....Pilatos entonces (acojonado) se lava las manos dando a entender con el gesto que Roma se desentiende de esa muerte y manda ejecutar a Jesús para contentar y mantener en orden al sanedrin, no ajusticiarlo, pues era inocente.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (3 Jul 2022)

Lugansk Óblast parece que caerá completamente bajo control ruso en las próximas horas

Rusia anuncia la "liberación" de la región de Lugansk


----------



## Remequilox (3 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Pero atrincherarse en una refinería quizás sea un poco suicida.



Y en una planta de amoníaco y nitratos.....???
Meterte en Azot (Severodonetsk), que en si mismo es una bomba gigante (toneladas y toneladas de nitrato de amonio....).

El atrincheramiento en factorías no es para salvarte. 
Eres ya cadáver cuando tus mandos te ordenan meterte ahí.
Es meramente una defensa de bastión, hasta la muerte o rendición.
Ganar tiempo a cuenta de sangre.

LISOS podía ser un bastión avanzado suicida muy útil para ganar unos cuantos días, o incluso semanas, para la siguiente línea, Soledar-Seversk.
Y a diferencia de Azovstal, que era una ratonera, tenía dos líneas de abastecimiento y evacuación posibles.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Jul 2022)

Los HIMARS donados por EEUU parten una noche más a realizar su sagrada y noble misión de destripar invasores rusos.

Slava Himarsini!


----------



## rejon (3 Jul 2022)

*La OTAN no ve amenaza militar de Rusia en el territorio moldavo por falta de capacidad militar.*

La Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) ha afirmado este viernes que Rusia no es una amenaza para la República de Moldavia, a pesar de que está "tratando de desestabilizar" el país, porque "no tiene la capacidad militar".

El secretario general adjunto de la OTAN, Mircea Geoana, ha declarado que afirman de forma "muy clara" que no hay "elementos de preocupación militar" para Moldavia.

"La Federación Rusa no tiene capacidades militares, pero sí elementos de presión, desestabilización, anuncios y amenazas", ha explicado Geoana en declaraciones en exclusiva para la televisión pública moldava.

Así, la OTAN se presenta como elemento "estabilizar a nivel regional". "No es necesario ser miembro de la OTAN para beneficiarse de que la OTAN irradie previsibilidad y estabilidad, veremos cómo van las cosas y respetaremos las decisiones soberanas de los países socios", ha añadido el político rumano.

Moldavia ha reiterado que su país es neutral y que no quiere entrar en la Alianza Atlántica. No obstante, ha sido --junto a Ucrania-- uno de los últimos países en conseguir el estatus de candidato a la adhesión a la Unión Europea.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...703073817.html


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La solución es obvia: coger a los 10.000 tios que poseen literalmente ocidente, a sus capataces y a los traficantes de crecepelo que nos venden la píldora y pasarlos por la piedra. Acto seguido *llamar a los chinos y que nos enseñen a gobernar y administrar un pais con sensatez.*




Mira por donde hasta me parece una solución razonable, entendible, aceptable y casi diría óptima.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto supera a una novela de terror de las mas negras.
> Joder, me alegro de no haber tenido hijos , dan ganas de pegarse un tiro leyéndolo.



Teoría Olduvai esta teoría si que acojona de verdad

Las fechas habría que moverlas un poco

Spoliler : El que la hizo no era ningún pirado era un reputado ingeniero que trabajo toda su vida en energía






PD : Yo personalmente la veo demasiado radical no llegaremos a tanto, pero ...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que están preparando un ataque total contra ucrania, lo tenían que haber hecho desde el primer día de guerra , y que esta vez no sé quede en bravatas.



Mas bien creo que van a volar por los aires algunos edificios oficiales y no tan oficiales (secretos) en Kiev.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Jul 2022)

Necesito los analisis de MiguelLacano. Es el unico pro ruso neutral de este hilo. Ya no aperece porque le acusan de traidor por contar la verdad del ejército ruso en Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hay más ficciones donde el papel de Rusia es ser el invasor:
> Esta otra, por ejemplo:
> *OCCUPIED*
> 
> ...



Claro, no es raro encontrar una peli donde los rusos sean los malos, veo que no te has percatado de los detalles que señalo. He editado 3 veces el mensaje, así que igual se te han pasado cosas, reléelo.

En este film, se pretende por parte de 'los malos', que los rusos han montado todo y que hay que ir a la guerra con ellos... pero no, es una empresa de contratistas militares, vinculada al aparato militar industrial, el que la lía.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

Los que encuentren algún tipo de declaración por el ataque ucraniano en territorio ruso por favor compartan.


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Todas las armas que vi (y las que no) en la 'carretera de la muerte' hacia Lysychansk


Moscú ha logrado conquistar Lysychansk y establecer "control total" sobre la provincia de Lugansk. El siguiente objetivo es más jugoso: lograr avanzar hacia la Donetsk controlada por Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com





*Todas las armas que vi (y las que no) en la 'carretera de la muerte' hacia Lysychansk*

Por Alicia Alamillos. Bakhmut (Donbás, Ucrania) 03/07/2022 

Moscú ha logrado conquistar Lysychansk y establecer "control total" sobre la provincia de Lugansk. El siguiente objetivo es más jugoso: lograr avanzar hacia la Donetsk controlada por Ucrania

Una de las imágenes de la guerra de Ucrania es que no importa dónde estés, ya sea en la destruida Borodyanka, donde ningún edifico queda en pie, o en el frente del este, en las últimas ciudades a pocos kilómetros del avance de las tropas rusas, siempre hay alguien montando en bicicleta en el arcén de la carretera. Menos en esta carretera. La 'carretera de la muerte' que une las ciudades gemelas de Severodonetsk y *Lysychansk* con el corazón de la provincia de Donetsk. *Esta carretera es ahora un punto clave donde se decidirá la batalla del Donbás.*

El fin de semana pasado, las tropas ucranianas se retiraron de Severodonetsk, la que fue capital administrativa de la provincia oriental de Lugansk, ante el avance de las tropas rusas. Hoy han hecho lo propio en *Lysychansk,* a 10 kilómetros de Severodonetsk y la última ciudad que resistía -a duras penas- bajo control de Kiev en la provincia. Ya en la tarde del domingo,* Moscú aseguró que habían logrado conquistar la ciudad* y, por tanto, han establecido "control total" sobre la provincia de Lugansk. El siguiente objetivo es más jugoso: lograr avanzar hacia la Donetsk controlada por Ucrania. Kiev niega que haya perdido la ciudad.

*Aunque una dolorosa pérdida para las tropas ucranianas, que en las últimas semanas están cediendo terreno metro a metro ante el implacable avance de la artillería rusa, la conquista de ambas ciudades por parte de Moscú es más bien una victoria moral y política para el Kremlin. Haciéndose con "el 100%" de la provincia de Lugansk, la más pobre de los óblast que seguían bajo control de Kiev después de 2014 (la vecina Donetsk, en cambio, es mucho más rica),* alimenta su propaganda interna, sedienta de grandes victorias. *Cumple, además, gran parte de los objetivos de la segunda fase de la "operación militar especial", que se centraba en el Donbás*. En Donetsk, sin embargo, los avances han sido más limitados y, sumando la secesionista República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) controlan solo el 60% del territorio original de la provincia.

Hay un chiste de nuevo cuño entre los que gustan del humor negro en Ucrania. Durante los últimos años, parte de los planes de desarrollo e inversión del Gobierno de Kiev incluía la mejora de grandes carreteras a lo largo y ancho del país. Unas "carreteras que ahora los rusos están utilizando para avanzar más rápidamente". Hace una semana y media, hice el recorrido de ida y vuelta desde Kramatorsk (fortificada capital de Donetsk) y Bakhmut hacia la *Lysychansk que resistía a duras penas*. A Severodonetsk y las tropas ucranianas que resistían en la fábrica Azot apenas le quedaban dos días. Esos *55 kilómetros de carretera,* y lo que vi en ella, encarnan la última fase de la infructuosa defensa de Lugansk y la primera de la nueva batalla que se abre, la de Donetsk.

*"¿Puede el coche ponerse a 170 kilómetros por hora? Parece un poco chatarra…"*. Es la primera pregunta antes de comenzar la ruta. El trayecto empieza ominoso en Bakhmut: un enorme agujero en la carretera es todo lo que queda del intento infructuoso de un misil ruso de intentar volar el puente de la ciudad.

*Bakhmut, que con la caída de Lysychansk y Severodonetsk se convierte en la primera zona de contención del Ejército ucraniano antes de llegar a la capital de Donetsk, es una ciudad muy militarizada. *Antes de llegar, en la carretera vemos varios* autobuses cargados de reclutas*, vestidos de militares, con sus mochilas y sus macutos. *Son nuevos soldados que Ucrania manda al frente del este, donde pierde un rango de unos 200 tropas al día -según ha admitido el propio presidente Volodímir Zelenski- bajo la artillería rusa.* En dirección contraria nos cruzamos con *muchos vehículos militares con los tubos de munición vacíos*, la mayoría de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiples de la era soviética *Grad*. *En esta guerra de desgaste y artillería, Ucrania se estaba quedando sin munición.*

"No tenemos opciones para responder a todo [el fuego de artillería ruso]", me aseguró más tarde Tolek, soldado ucraniano desplegado en la zona, pero añade:* "Ellos también nos disparan desde más lejos"*. "Necesitamos que lleguen más armas [occidentales] y que lleguen ya". Desde que Rusia reenfocara sus esfuerzos en el Donbás, Kiev ha solicitado una y otra vez nuevo armamento pesado. Los misiles antitanque portátiles, como los famosos Javelin, que tan útiles fueron en la primera fase de la guerra en las emboscadas ucranianas a las tropas rusas en los bosques de la zona de la capital, son bastante menos útiles en la guerra en el *Donbás*.

En la carretera adelantamos a un *goteo de camiones de transporte de armas militares.* Vehículos acorazados de infantería (IFV, por sus siglas en inglés) y blindados, pero todavía la mayoría de estilo soviético, es decir, los propios del Ejército ucraniano o los cedidos en el marco de la OTAN por los países vecinos como Polonia, Eslovaquia o República Checa. *Veo uno, con torreta para disparar misiles, que se nota que ha sido rápidamente repintado para tapar los símbolos del país que lo ha donado.* Ucrania ha recibido ya también más de un centenar de 'howitzers' (obuses) M777 (EEUU), FH70 (Reino Unido) y una primera tanda de franceses CAESAR.

*"Rusia está echando aquí en el [frente del] Donbás todo lo que tiene, todo su poder militar"*, me asegura Sergei, un soldado ucraniano desplegado en el área de Bakhmut. En la misma se lamentaba Roman Vlasenko, de la Administración de Severodonetsk, este viernes: "Están usando su aviación. Los misiles Tochka-U. Todo tipo de artillería. Están avanzando en todas direcciones".

*Agónicos retrasos*

Ucrania, mientras tanto, se enfrenta a problemas de retrasos. Parte del armamento occidental necesita a veces semanas de formación, y los soldados ucranianos que van a ser instruidos en su manejo tienen que ser desplazados a bases en el extranjero, para luego mandarlos de vuelta al frente. Armas occidentales que se prometieron hace meses, con mayor alcance y poderío militar, todavía no han llegado. *Solo ahora, a finales de junio-principios de junio, es que empiezan a verse* (como por ejemplo los CAESAR franceses, obuses autopropulsados, y los HIMARS estadounidenses, sistema de lanzamisiles múltiple ligero que han llegado justo en la última semana). Ni rastro de los 'Gepard' (carro con cañones y sistemas antiaéreos) alemanes, por ejemplo, prometidos en mayo pero que no llegarán -tras muchos titubeos de Berlín- hasta, según se ha anunciado esta semana, mediados de julio.

Según un informe del Instituto Kiel para la Economía Mundial, con sede en Alemania, *EEUU ha entregado cerca de la mitad de sus promesas militares a Ucrania*, mientras que Alemania apenas un tercio. *Polonia* y Reino Unido, sin embargo, habrían entregado prácticamente todo lo prometido.

De repente, nos sobrevuela un helicóptero casi al ras. Pasa tan cerca que podemos incluso leer los números pintados en su carcasa y detectar el círculo azul y amarillo, los colores de Ucrania, que nos hacen respirar de alivio. Hay disparidad en los consejos sobre qué hacer en este tipo de situaciones. Algunos me dicen que detenga el coche inmediatamente, sea ucraniano o ruso, mientras que otros apuestan por pisar el acelerador. De regreso, veo otros tres helicópteros, también casi rozando los campos que este año se quedarán sin arar. Un soldado me explica que *tienen que pasar tan a ras de suelo para no ser detectados y derribados por los rusos.*

No es el único elemento que veremos en el cielo. *Más tarde, de noche en Bakhmut, es posible detectar algunos drones, aunque no lo suficiente para saber si son ucranianos o rusos, haciendo un reconocimiento antes de redirigir su artillería.*

Estamos ya acercándonos a Lysychansk y mucho más cerca de lo que uno esperaría *se oyen detonaciones: una, dos, tres… en apenas cinco segundos*. Artillería y misiles. Frente a nosotros, en la línea del horizonte, se pueden ver las oscuras columnas de humo de los bombardeos en Severodonetsk y Lysychansk.

En muchos momentos de la carretera tenemos que *pasar haciendo eses evitando obstáculos* (a veces montones de tierra, otras, coches carbonizados) colocados por Ucrania. En cualquier otro lugar del país, serían puestos de control. Aquí, es un 'check point' fantasma sin soldados, demasiado peligroso bajo el constante fuego ruso.

Para los últimos kilómetros, el que dirige el convoy decide tomar una ruta alternativa. Una semana antes, un periodista francés, Frédéric Leclerc-Imhoff, acreditado por la cadena BFMTV, murió alcanzado por la metralla de un proyectil mientras viajaba en un autobús de evacuación de civiles de Severodonetsk/Lysychansk. Su caso, por ser extranjero, es de los pocos que trascienden públicamente, pero para los últimos voluntarios que organizaban evacuaciones de estas dos ciudades, estar al día de la situación de seguridad y rutas alternativas es clave.* "Ese tramo es terrorífico, nos coordinamos con el Ejército y la Policía"*, explica ya en Lysychansk Jean Camenen, un voluntario que coordina el que será uno de los últimos viajes de evacuación. Durante los últimos cinco días, según el gobernador ucraniano de Lugansk, Serhiy Haidai, el indiscriminado fuego de artillería rusa ha impedido cualquier evacuación.

El desvío es apenas un camino de tierra en el que hay que conducir casi a ciegas entre la enorme polvareda. Así, durante unos kilómetros, se gana una cierta sensación de seguridad; los árboles que la flanquean la hacen algo más oculta. Pero el tramo final es en zona de campo abierto. *"Aquí [los rusos] han hecho prácticas de tiro",* me asegura Anton, uno de los últimos policías entonces todavía desplegados en *Lysychansk*. Pasamos junto a una fábrica todavía echando humo (¿quizá un misil?), varios agujeros -enormes- en la carretera.

Repetimos el camino de vuelta a Bakhmut. *Esta 'carretera de la muerte' es la primera punta de lanza que puede utilizar Rusia para hacer 'pinza' y encapsular a las tropas ucranianas en el Donbás.* Desde Lysychansk por el noreste, mientras refuerzan también sus posiciones en el norte en Sloviansk y empiezan a avanzar (de momento, muy lentamente) por el sur desde la zona de Horlivka. Una pinza que Ucrania tiene que evitar a toda costa, con ayuda -espera Kiev- del armamento occidental que ya sí empieza a llegar. "El verano será caliente para los invasores rusos", ha declarado el Ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov.


----------



## Bimbo (4 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Necesito los analisis de MiguelLacano. Es el unico pro ruso neutral de este hilo. Ya no aperece porque le acusan de traidor por contar la verdad del ejército ruso en Ucrania.



Proruso Lol


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Jul 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Proruso Lol



Tu no vistes sus comentarios en el hilo de siria. Los veteranos del foro lo conocemos bien.


----------



## Bimbo (4 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Tu no vistes sus comentarios en el hilo de siria. Los veteranos del foro lo conocemos bien.



Es un follazelenski


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia no pasan rutas maritimas importantes.



Ahora le toca portarse bien con los jefes... Es así... Siempre jugando con dos barajas....


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que la gestación subrogada fuera una de las principales fuentes de ingresos del país dice mucho acerca de en lo que se convirtió Ucrania.
> 
> Ucrania es la Rusia retratada en las pelis de Hollywood, ni más ni menos.



Ucrania es la Antirrusia... Un engendro alimentado por la banda de criminales de la OTAN.


----------



## Egam (4 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Odessa sera lo ultimo porque cuando Rusia llegue a Transistria y aisle Odessa para tomarla, *los polacos entraran en Ucrania *con la intencion de apoderarse de Kiev
> 
> A lo que Rusia se tendra que adelantar (lo que esta aqui realmente en cuestion es si Kiev quedara del lado otanico o del ruso) y para ese entonces la magen este del Dniepr debe estar totalmente liberada y todas las tropas disponibles para cortar Ucrania por la linea de Zhitomir a Transistria



Belarus, calienta que sales.


----------



## Iskra (4 Jul 2022)

✏La publicación alemana Bild informa que uno de los cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 entregados por Alemania a Kiev fue destruido por un RPG alemán Panzerfaust 3 capturado por los rusos ^ ^

(Wofnon)

#Ucrania #Rusia #wofnon
=================================================


----------



## ransomraff (4 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> .....
> La idea del Estado Mayor no es apoderarse de territorios, sino triturar el poderío militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, personal y equipamiento militar. En lugar de un batallón exterminado, los ucranianos están lanzando un segundo, tercero, cuarto. Y no estamos avanzando, estamos arrasando metódicamente las líneas específicas junto con las reposiciones.
> ....
> 
> ...



Con esto está todo dicho.


----------



## boyra (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ucrania es la Antirrusia... Un engendro alimentado por la banda de criminales de la OTAN.



Gomorra, tristemente es la Gomorra bíblica llevada a nuestros dias.

Anda no tienen que haber justos, pero perecerán junto a pecadores, hágase voluntad.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jul 2022)

Recordando criminales:

DERRIBO POR EE.UU. DEL VUELO 655 DE IRÁN AIR

El 3 de Julio de 1988 se produjo uno de los actos de terrorismo mas salvajes de la historia cuando los EEUU derribaron un avión civil Iraní matando a sus 290 ocupantes. Debido a la formalmente terminada guerra entre Irán e Irak los vuelos comerciales de ambas naciones se habían restaurado, pero una fuerza naval de los EEUU permanecía en aguas del golfo pérsico. Ese día un Airbus A300B2-203 de Irán Air partió desde Bandar Abbas (Irán) con destino a Dubái (Emiratos Árabes Unidos), cuando volaba al sur de la isla de Qeshm, el crucero lanzamisiles estadounidense USS Vincennes (CG-49) estacionado en aguas iraníes lo derribó matando a sus 290 ocupantes. Ningún organismo internacional investigó el incidente y ningún país condenó el ataque, cuando Irán lo denunció en la ONU, esta solo "invitó" a los EEUU a que "explique" el incidente. Se presentó el vicepresidente de la administración Reagan, George H. W. Bush, quien sin ponerse colorado solo dijo, "Confundimos al avión con un F14, pero jamás me disculpare en nombre de los EEUU, no importa lo que digan los hechos", a pesar de ello la ONU nunca sancionó a los EEUU. Cuando en la siguiente sesión el delegado iraní, preguntó al secretario general de naciones Unidas, que pensaba hacer con EEUU que desde aguas iraníes, derriba un avión de pasajeros Iraní en espacio aéreo iraní, Javier Pérez de Cuéllar contesto:..nada.
Investigaciones posteriores de la revista Newsweek revelaron que el gobierno encubrió muchos hechos de la investigación. El capitán del barco admitió en 1992 que estaban navegando dentro de aguas de Irán, lo cual desmiente la versión oficial de que eran aguas internacionales. El 22 de febrero de 1996, Estados Unidos accedió a pagar a Irán 68 millones de dólares en compensación a las víctimas, pero no pagó por el avión, que tenía un valor de 30 millones de dólares, y nunca emitieron una disculpa oficial de Estado.









Vuelo 655 de Iran Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)

Podría estar equivocado, pero creo que un gran depósito de municiones ruso afuera #Snizhne simplemente se fue


----------



## Julc (4 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mas bien creo que van a volar por los aires algunos edificios oficiales y no tan oficiales (secretos) en Kiev.



A ver si es verdad y vuelan por los aires algo más que gordos calvos tatuados.


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> No veo la diferencia con hispania en cuanto las chortinas y los chortinos. Salvando los rasgos asiaticos podria pasar perfectamente por una ciudad española cualquiera un dia de festividad.
> 
> ¿Por cierto que hacia la gente cuando no teniamos moviles modernos? La gente se pasa la buena parte del tiempo mirando a la pantalla en la calle/establecimientos/transporte público...




Te aseguro que no echábamos en falta tener los ojos enganchados en una pantalla. Nos divertíamos mucho en discotecas y/o verbenas, muchos trabajábamos en verano para pagarnos los estudios (vendimia en Francia generalmente) y sobre todo leíamos muchísimo. Eran frecuentes los debates en grupo, en cualquier bar sobre todo tipo de temas, novelas, filosofía, cine, ciencia ficción, política, sociología, arte, física .... algo que me temo es bastante menos frecuente hoy en día. 

En el bachillerato de entonces te daban una base de conocimiento y sobre todo de capacidad de investigar suficientemente amplios como para adentrarnos en cualquier tema que despertase nuestro interés y le sacábamos partido porque cuando se es joven se tiene curiosidad por conocer el mundo, descubrir nuevos horizontes y modos de entender el mundo. Solo se necesita que te den las herramientas y despierten el instinto de descubrir

Ahora, por la calle o en los bares, escucho las conversaciones de gente joven, universitarios, etc y la diferencia es abismal en el sentido que ahora no tienen ningún interés. Una pena, pero la culpa no es de los chavales, sino de la mala educación que han recibido.

Espero que en futuras generaciones se sepa encauzar mejor la formación de nuestros jóvenes. El mero hecho de plantear la pregunta: _"¿Por cierto que hacia la gente cuando no teniamos moviles modernos?"_ es suficientemente esclarecedora de que pocas veces has estado en un debate en cualquier bar, con gente de tu edad de diferentes estudios y/o profesiones y cada cual aportando auténticas joyas de ingenio, buen humor, abriendo sobre la marcha nuevos horizontes sin más añadidos que una botella de "Málaga Virgen" a repartir entre todos, acompañada de unos cacahuetes.

Éramos mucho más pobres, teníamos infinitamente menos cosas, pero vivíamos, vaya que si vivíamos ... y hasta nos veíamos capaces de cambiar el mundo... pero eso es otra historia. De la noche a la mañana las calles se llenaron de heroína... Encontraron el modo de anular nuestra generación. 

Ahora ya tienen la lección aprendida y los jóvenes de hoy siempre tienen a su alcance drogas de diseño, nunca falta el suministro para que ellos mismos se encadenen con mordazas químicas... y los ingenuos se creen más libres por tomarlas... En fin...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y vuelan por los aires algo más que gordos calvos tatuados.



Casi lo dice claramente.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Te aseguro que no echábamos en falta tener los ojos enganchados en una pantalla. Nos divertíamos mucho en discotecas y/o verbenas, muchos trabajábamos en verano para pagarnos los estudios (vendimia en Francia generalmente) y sobre todo leíamos muchísimo. Eran frecuentes los debates en grupo, en cualquier bar sobre todo tipo de temas, novelas, filosofía, cine, ciencia ficción, política, sociología, arte, física .... algo que me temo es bastante menos frecuente hoy en día.
> 
> En el bachillerato de entonces te daban una base de conocimiento y sobre todo de capacidad de investigar suficientemente amplios como para adentrarnos en cualquier tema que despertase nuestro interés y le sacábamos partido porque cuando se es joven se tiene curiosidad por conocer el mundo, descubrir nuevos horizontes y modos de entender el mundo. Solo se necesita que te den las herramientas y despierten el instinto de descubrir
> 
> ...



Siempre pensé que lo de las drogas anulando toda una generación era desviar las culpas... Pero después de ver como ahora colocan de antidepresivos a los chavales de 14 a 25.años después de haberlos twnido aisldos doa años ya me creo cualquier cosa. 
El control al quenos someten es brutal.


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mira por donde hasta me parece una solución razonable, entendible, aceptable y casi diría óptima.



Estáis como una puta cabra...una solución, dice....

"No, pero nozotroz zomos loz guenoz, jo...que ziempre noz ponen com loz maloz..."


----------



## Kreonte (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto supera a una novela de terror de las mas negras.
> Joder, me alegro de no haber tenido hijos , dan ganas de pegarse un tiro leyéndolo.



1. Hay reservas energéticas todavía sin utilizar así como territorios sin explorar. El golfo de León es un ejemplo. Todas las iniciativas para hacer prospecciones han sido paralizadas tanto por Francia como por España y hay rumores muy fuertes de que ahí hay grandes reservas de hidrocarburos. 

2. La actual subida de los precios de los hidrocarburos es debido a una alteración descarada de la oferta y no a la escasez 

3. Creer que el avance tecnológico no va a producir una bajada de consumo de todo lo que utilizamos y el descubrimiento o mejora de otras fuentes energéticas es de persona obtusa o con mala fe.

4. La sobrepoblación está en Asia, Oriente Medio, África y Latinoamérica. Que dejen de consumir ellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto supera a una novela de terror de las mas negras.
> Joder, me alegro de no haber tenido hijos , dan ganas de pegarse un tiro leyéndolo.



Espera a vivirlo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Jul 2022)

Dadle audio a tope al vídeo, que es temprano


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jul 2022)

Putin, 8 años después de que Obama comenzase, consigue liberar Lugansk..... 

nos lo podíamos haber ahorrado y cerrar la UE con Rusia incluida


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jul 2022)

en Belgorod los ucranianos han asesinado refugiados ucranianos, eso estoy leyendo....


----------



## kopke (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE prevé destinar más de 500.000 millones de euros para la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras la guerra* - Bloomberg
> 
> Se espera que Kyiv presente un plan para reconstruir el país esta semana. El documento, de unas 2.000 páginas, será presentado en una conferencia en la ciudad suiza de Lugano los días 4 y 5 de julio.
> 
> El plan incluye una amplia gama de proyectos de infraestructura, seguridad e inversión.



Me parece poco dinero.

Que sea un billón.

Hágase. Cúmplase.


----------



## Besarionis (4 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que la gestación subrogada fuera una de las principales fuentes de ingresos del país dice mucho acerca de en lo que se convirtió Ucrania.
> 
> Ucrania es la Rusia retratada en las pelis de Hollywood, ni más ni menos.



Yo diría que Ucrania es la Rusia que hubiese sido sin el cambio de rumbo de Putin. Guano perpetuo desde la disolución de la URSS.


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Te aseguro que no echábamos en falta tener los ojos enganchados en una pantalla. Nos divertíamos mucho en discotecas y/o verbenas, muchos trabajábamos en verano para pagarnos los estudios (vendimia en Francia generalmente) y sobre todo leíamos muchísimo. Eran frecuentes los debates en grupo, en cualquier bar sobre todo tipo de temas, novelas, filosofía, cine, ciencia ficción, política, sociología, arte, física .... algo que me temo es bastante menos frecuente hoy en día.
> 
> En el bachillerato de entonces te daban una base de conocimiento y sobre todo de capacidad de investigar suficientemente amplios como para adentrarnos en cualquier tema que despertase nuestro interés y le sacábamos partido porque cuando se es joven se tiene curiosidad por conocer el mundo, descubrir nuevos horizontes y modos de entender el mundo. Solo se necesita que te den las herramientas y despierten el instinto de descubrir
> 
> ...



hace años en algún hilo de CdE se colgaron las pruebas que esa heroína venía con un plan minucioso de destrucción de ese ansia de cambiar el mundo, documentos donde venía escrito como atajar el problema de tanta juventud echada palante 

un placer seguir leyéndote Galiciaverde


----------



## Nefersen (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia no pasan rutas maritimas importantes.



No, pero una parte importantísima del turismo en Turquía lo mantienen los rusos, que además son uno de sus principales clientes comerciales. El Sultán, tan dado al doble juego, seguro que deja pasar el barco tras "detenerlo y revisarlo". Así agrada a todo el mundo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Preguntas y respuestas operaciones especiales: ¿todo apenas comienza? *
> 
> Intentaré resumir en un artículo muchos llamamientos de la audiencia del canal al autor, para explicar varios aspectos de la Operación Especial. El material se cortó de esta manera y al final obtuvimos una especie de revisión. Entonces, vayamos a la batalla, a los campos, como ahora está de moda decir: un conflicto armado no nuclear de alta intensidad, "guerra centrada en la red". Cuando el verdadero enemigo (Ucrania) actúa como proveedor de mano de obra, y todo el apoyo técnico y operativo recae sobre los hombros de la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Muy buen artículo, hace una revisión minuciosa de los grandes temas de actualidad en el conflicto.
Muy recomendable su lectura. 


Ni que fuera forero pues en la primera parte parece que no hace otra cosa que darle bofetadas a mano abierta a nuestro obsesionado tira puentes preferido, el señor delhiero. 
Resumiendo mucho dice que abría que derribar las presas de los embalses para cortar el suministro ucro y que los rusos tienen cero voluntad de hacer tal cosa. 
Porque además se encuentran muy cómodos atrayendo pobres desgraciados a la picadora de carne del Donbass. (Cuestión que inteligencia colectiva de este nuestro foro ya había intuido enas de una ocasión). 

Que alguien le haga ver estas cosas y contribuya a desasnar un poco al citado @delhierro. 
De buena gana lo haría yo mismo pero me tiene bajo arresto desde que llamé montón de mierda a los podemitas otánicos. 

Y aún otra detalle para el hiérrico forero cuando el autor hace referencia a la estulticia de los " viejos militares retirados de la OTAN". 
¡Es que tiene que ser lector de burbuja caramba!


----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No, pero una parte importantísima del turismo en Turquía lo mantienen los rusos, que además son uno de sus principales clientes comerciales. El Sultán, tan dado al doble juego, seguro que deja pasar el barco tras "detenerlo y revisarlo". Así agrada a todo el mundo.



Rusia y Turquía hoy tienen múltiples mecanismos de resolución de conflictos por las buenas.

Lo del barco ha sido un simple gesto para quedar bien con Kiev y agradar a los amigos de la OTAN. Si me dicen que lo han acordado tambien con Moscú me lo creería perfectamente.
Cero problemas se van a derivar de ahí.


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (4 Jul 2022)

Se le ha quedado cara de hijo de puta al payaso ese del "alfombras" para limpiarte la mierda de los zapatos, ni un puto guiri solo entre paisanos.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Rusia y Turquía hoy tienen múltiples mecanismos de resolución de conflictos por las buenas.
> 
> Lo del barco ha sido un simple gesto para quedar bien con Kiev y agradar a los amigos de la OTAN. Si me dicen que lo han acordado tambien con Moscú me lo creería perfectamente.
> Cero problemas se van a derivar de ahí.



No te creas los turcos son unos guarros, una vez ley a uno de la duma rusa diciendo de meterle una nuclear tactica a azerbayan y destruir su complejo petroquimico, pero asi como si tal cosa con la guerra en armenia acabada pero los moros aun buscando problemas, a los turcos si entran en georgia los rusos le pueden cortar el suministro a Turquia y quedarse los rusos mirando a ver que pasa. Quien les va a pasar los tubitos despues, los iranies ?


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Honestamente, no se a que llamas plan. Por ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo, aún suponiendo que alguien o algunos, tengan un plan para lograr unos objetivos, de corto o largo alcance, si ese plan no sólo no funciona, sino que es contraproducente, y además no altera absolutamente nada de lo que pretende reconducir, creo que llamarlo plan no viene al caso porque no lo es. Un garabato no es un cuadro, ni cuatro palos y una sábana una tienda de campaña.
> 
> Para hacer un plan hay que evaluar la situación, hacer un pronóstico y sobre todo tener alternativas. Lo que se suele mal llamar plan B o plan C, que en realidad sería derivación B o derivación C, etc....etc.... Yo no puedo admitir como plan lo que hace Occidente. Por supuesto que quiere muchas cosas, pero no hace planes, hace aspavientos. Claro que tienen voluntad de intentar hacer esto o lo otro, que ya de por sí es autodestructivo y contraproducente dado el grado de descontrol al que ha llegado el sistema (tal y como está mejor no tocarlo, los experimentos con gaseosa), pero de ahí a llamarle a eso plan, tú mismo. Recuerda que el futuro es imprevisible, pero la estupidez humana es lo más previsible que hay.
> 
> ...



Haber, hay planes, antes se llevaban a cabo, como lo de Jason Pollock, pero ahora los que mandan no leerían un plan como ese, de hecho no creo que lean un puto informe de los que les envían resumidos por sus ayudantes y consejeros menos se van a leer un plan detallado.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No, pero una parte importantísima del turismo en Turquía lo mantienen los rusos, que además son uno de sus principales clientes comerciales. El Sultán, tan dado al doble juego, seguro que deja pasar el barco tras "detenerlo y revisarlo". Así agrada a todo el mundo.



Vale, entro sin logear y veo que esto era en respuesta a @delhierro.
Y que nuestro estratega ha propuesto la genial idea de que los rusos en represalia capturen un barco turco, para arriesgarse a escalar la situación y que los infieles les intercepten cada barco que circule del Negro al Mediterráneo. O incluso,incluso!, que les cierren los estrechos.

Definitivamente este hombre está fuera de la realidad.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No te creas los turcos son unos guarros, una vez ley a uno de la duma rusa diciendo de meterle una nuclear tactica a azerbayan y destruir su complejo petroquimico, pero asi como si tal cosa con la guerra en armenia acabada pero los moros aun buscando problemas, a los turcos si entran en georgia los rusos le pueden cortar el suministro a Turquia y quedarse los rusos mirando a ver que pasa. Quien les va a pasar los tubitos despues, los iranies ?



Pero a ver hombre, que los azeríes son aliados de los rusos. No de primerísimo nivel pero sí aliados.
Para meterles una nuke están. 

Habría que ver si el diputado ese no era un Zirinovski de la vida. Y por otro lado los turcos ya están metidos a tope en Georgia, medio país es suyo como quien dice. 

Y respecto a tubitos y cortar cosas los rusos están en una posición muy desfavorable en el hipotético caso de que los turcos enloquezcan y decidan ellos sí cortar el paso por el Bósforo y los Dardanelos. 

Una vez le preguntaron qué sucedería en ese exacto supuesto al eterno embajador soviético en Guarrinton y dió una respuesta muy convincente. Pero no es plan.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

Me has hecho reír cabrón. 
Si pudiera four zankitos te daba, uno por vídeo y otro a mayores por el conjunto.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> No veo la diferencia con hispania en cuanto las chortinas y los chortinos. Salvando los rasgos asiaticos podria pasar perfectamente por una ciudad española cualquiera un dia de festividad.
> 
> ¿Por cierto que hacia la gente cuando no teniamos moviles modernos? La gente se pasa la buena parte del tiempo mirando a la pantalla en la calle/establecimientos/transporte público...



Comíamos pipas o jugeteábamos con bolis, palos piedras o cualquier cosa pequeña para ocupar las manos mirando el paisaje.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Jesus no fue condenado por la ley de Roma, el evangelio lo deja muy claro cuando Pilatos les dice a los judios que no encontraba delito alguno (según la ley romana) en Él. Entonces los judios le dicen que tiene que matarlo pues ellos no tiene mas rey que el César, como dando a entender (no sin cierto trolleo por su parte) que ellos son lealisimos al orden romano y tal trasgresión si no se cumplen sus exigencias será llevada a Roma y puesta en conocimiento ante Tiberio....Pilatos entonces (acojonado) se lava las manos dando a entender con el gesto que Roma se desentiende de esa muerte y manda ejecutar a Jesús para contentar y mantener en orden al sanedrin, no ajusticiarlo, pues era inocente.



Pilatos al volver a Roma inició una campaña en el senado para acabar con los judíos, los cristianos eran lo mismo que judíos para los romanos y por eso cayeron unos cuantos en las fauces de los leones, aunque el objetivo era otro. Los israelitas tienen una forma muy extraña de hacer amigos.


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Jul 2022)

Esos son Mi-8


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Pues *una base naval OTAN en Odessa* no creo que sea buen arreglo para los rusos. Estarían cercados por el norte, estados bálticos y por el sur.




Difícil que la OTAN pueda instalar una base, si las condiciones para un armisticio o Tratado (sea uno u otro) incluyen el compromiso de la NEUTRALIDAD de Ucrania.

Y, hasta que Ucrania no acepte la neutralidad (no NATO) esta guerra no terminará.

¿De dónde sacas que la OTAN podrá instalar una base en Odessa? Para eso tendrían que GANAR la guerra y no parece que vayan por ese camino.

¿O tienes otra versión?


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los pro rusos celebrando la conquista de 2 ciudades *tras perder medio ejercito en 3 meses.*




Sigo sin poder dilucidar si eres un trol de lujo o un tonto. Y no lo digo con mala intención, es que te leo y no sé con cuál de las versiones quedarme.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> 1. Hay reservas energéticas todavía sin utilizar así como territorios sin explorar. El golfo de León es un ejemplo. Todas las iniciativas para hacer prospecciones han sido paralizadas tanto por Francia como por España y hay rumores muy fuertes de que ahí hay grandes reservas de hidrocarburos.
> 
> 2. La actual subida de los precios de los hidrocarburos es debido a una alteración descarada de la oferta y no a la escasez
> 
> ...



1 Las reservas son muchas veces estrategicas es decir de ultimo recurso. Muchas reservas no son economicamente viables. El mismo crecimiento se las come.

2 Es una escasez de oferta porque a las empresas no les sale rentable extraer. No sale rentable porque los recursos faciles de extraer se agotan.

3 Bajo la tecnociencia podemos decir que en un siglo podriamos viajar al pasado. Demuestralo.

4 Africa tiene sobrepoblacion pero un africano consume 30 veces menos que un europeo o americano. Oriente tiene el mismo derecho a crecer que occidente.


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos países han tomado nota, Occidente ya no es de fiar. Si no haces lo que ellos quieran, no te van a vender repuestos ni suministros de lo que les has comprado, sus empresas se largarán de tu país, van a vetar a tus deportistas en las competiciones internacionales, etc. *Recurren al vulgar chantaje, como si fueran delincuentes.*




Realmente el daño que se ha causado a nivel de CONFIABILIDAD Europa (y ni qué decir EE.UU.) es de dimensiones incomensurables.

¿Quién va a ser el tarado que va a recomendar la compra de equipos norteamericanos o europeos con el riesgo de que lo "embarguen"? 

Como decía un amigo... el negocio es el negocio y la moral es la moral  Este punto no puede ser olvidado porque, en el comercio, la confiabilidad del proveedor es un punto CRITICO.

Y _pa´pior_ Europa lo que ha demostrado ha sido *HIPOCRESIA !!*, a Arabia Saudita nadie le ha tocado un pelo (e invadió un país extranjero que NADA LE HABIA HECHO y eso luego de matar a un periodista en un Consulado -hecho inédito en la Historia mundial) y resulta que a Rusia hay que combatirla a muerte. 

Además, embargar bienes de particulares hará que ni un puto yate más de un millonario del tercer mundo opte por los puertos europeos (o por sus astilleros) y el dinero con un poco de "olor", volará de las cuentas occidentales y a nivel militar (donde se mueven muchos millones y mucha economía e industria), toda la vida convendrá comprarle a un proveedor fiable (Rusia que no dejó de cumplir NINGUNO de sus contratos aunque la escupían en la cara), antes que a Europa o USA.

El daño que se ha causado a la industria y los servicios financieros tardará DECADAS en ser solucionado (si es que tiene solución siquiera).

China se frota las manos (su enemigo se pega golpes en la cabeza solo sin que muevan un dedo) y Rusia en el fondo se tiene que frotar las manos porque está demostrando una CONFIABILIDAD Y LEALTAD con sus socios -y aún con los enemigos-, que es para sacarse el sombrero de pie.


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Erdogan sigue meandose en la boca de Putin y prepara una operación militar en siria para recuperar alepo o estar a las puertas de la ciudad.




¿ Eso lo soñaste cuándo ?


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El primer ministro de australia visita al Héroe Zelensky. *A putin no le ha ido a ver ni el tato*. Huele a difunto ya.







A ver... déjame contar... uno, dos, tres... *cuatro mil millones de tíos !!* (algo así como el 66% de la población mundial representada en esa foto)... a ti te falla el aceite en el cárter ¿verdad?


----------



## mazuste (4 Jul 2022)

Por soñar que no sea... O lavando hasta el último céntimo.

La UE puede proporcionar más de €500 mil millones para ayudar a Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... déjame contar... uno, dos, tres... *cuatro mil millones de tíos !!* (algo así como el 66% de la población mundial representada en esa foto)... a ti te falla el aceite en el cárter ¿verdad?



Foto de la cumbre de los BRICS del 2019 en Osaka, Japón. 

Eres embustero e indecente. Eres un filocochirrusos.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jul 2022)

Parece que Alemania también va a necesitar un plan de recuperación.

Un líder Sindical de Alemania Advierte sobre el Colapso de Industrias Enteras
Debido a los cuellos de botella del gas, están en peligro de colapsar 
aluminio, vidrio, la industria química,,,


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

A la merde !! 

Las chinas se han convertido en una walkirias de cuidado !!... ¿cuándo crecieron 30-40 cms y se pusieron así de fuertotas?


----------



## John Nash (4 Jul 2022)

Jose W. Fernández: ''EEUU triplicó la venta de gas a Europa y exportaremos más''


José W. Fernández fue nombrado subsecretario de Crecimiento Económico, Energía y Medioambiente de EEUU tras abandonar el consejo de administración de Iberdrola. El político de origen cubano aglutina dentro del poderoso Departamento de Estado de Anthony Blinken responsabilidades que van desde la...



www.eleconomista.es













La congestión en los puertos europeos deja a algunas compañías de EEUU sin coches ni muebles


Sigue habiendo retrasos en las exportaciones más de dos años después de que estallará la pandemia. Primero fueron los confinamientos, luego la escasez de materias primas con sus consiguientes cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministros y, ahora, las huelgas y paros laborales en los puertos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ✏La publicación alemana Bild informa que *uno de los cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 entregados por Alemania a Kiev fue destruido por un RPG alemán Panzerfaust 3 capturado por los rusos* ^ ^




Esto viene a ser como un troleo a nivel Sayadin, ¿no?


----------



## mazuste (4 Jul 2022)

Lo más probable es que Siversk caiga en esta fecha tan imperial: 4 de julio...


----------



## Rabino Arana (4 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Siempre pensé que lo de las drogas anulando toda una generación era desviar las culpas... Pero después de ver como ahora colocan de antidepresivos a los chavales de 14 a 25.años después de haberlos twnido aisldos doa años ya me creo cualquier cosa.
> El control al quenos someten es brutal.



Es totalmente cierto y dejo algunas pistas para el que quiera investigar: informe Navajas, Intxaurrondo, el "Tati", pub "La Rosa", "Tigre" Santamaría y hasta aquí (era un tema escabroso y peligroso).


----------



## Nico (4 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Foto de la cumbre de los BRICS del 2019 en Osaka, Japón.
> 
> Eres embustero e indecente. Eres un filocochirrusos.




Mejor me la pones. El encuentro 2022 se hizo virtual, pero fueron muchos más países.









El grupo de los BRICS cerró su cumbre con un pedido de diálogo entre Ucrania y Rusia


China fue el anfitrión del encuentro virtual de este grupo de economías emergentes que unidas representan más del 40% de la población mundial y un cuarto del PIB global




www.infobae.com





Por si te hace falta, te recuerdo que los apoyos a Ucrania son los que salen *pintados en amarillo*.

Tu mismo...


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

⚡En Alemania, Bild anunció que un cañón autopropulsado PzH 2000 cayó en manos de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

Como señalan en el artículo, Alemania acaba de entregar un lote de cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 a Kiev, y el ejército ruso ya logró derribar una montura de artillería autopropulsada. Se informa que los especialistas de la Federación Rusa ya han comenzado a estudiar "una de las armas autopropulsadas más caras y de alta tecnología del mundo".

También escriben que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia derribaron el PzH 2000 desde un lanzagranadas alemán.


----------



## mazuste (4 Jul 2022)

Alemania podría resolver fácilmente sus problemas energéticos/económicos abriendo el NS-II,
pero no lo hace... ¿Por qué tal? Se le ha ordenado que no lo haga, y por eso no lo hace.

Cuando no hay soberanía, no hay excusas que valgan; se pierde la legitimidad.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Difícil que la OTAN pueda instalar una base, si las condiciones para un armisticio o Tratado (sea uno u otro) incluyen el compromiso de la NEUTRALIDAD de Ucrania.
> 
> Y, hasta que Ucrania no acepte la neutralidad (no NATO) esta guerra no terminará.
> 
> ...



El problema es que los tratados y las firmas los Otanicos nunca los respetan, parece que no lo sabe usted.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> 1. Hay reservas energéticas todavía sin utilizar así como territorios sin explorar. El golfo de León es un ejemplo. Todas las iniciativas para hacer prospecciones han sido paralizadas tanto por Francia como por España y hay rumores muy fuertes de que ahí hay grandes reservas de hidrocarburos.
> 
> 2. La actual subida de los precios de los hidrocarburos es debido a una alteración descarada de la oferta y no a la escasez
> 
> ...



La entrevista es una borrachera apocalíptica del clásico "experto" necesitado de meter miedo, y entra dentro de la fabricación de un discurso que pretende justificar el recorte de nivel de vida para la clase media y obrera europea.
La jugada a estas alturas está clara, la oferta se va a desviar a los BRICS y aquí pues a tirar de renovables, de bici (ojo, en sí no tiene nada malo) y llegado el caso, racionamiento. Pero ante todo, más caro y para el que se lo pueda permitir.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> en Belgorod los ucranianos han asesinado refugiados ucranianos, eso estoy leyendo....



Los aliados occidentales bombardearon Auswitz.


----------



## Karma bueno (4 Jul 2022)

*Noam Chomsky: El principal “trasfondo” de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania “es la expansión de la OTAN”*





Ramzy Baroud.
- Una de las razones por las que los medios de comunicación rusos han sido completamente bloqueados en Occidente, junto con el control y la censura sin precedentes sobre la narrativa de la guerra de Ucrania, es el hecho de que los gobiernos occidentales simplemente no quieren que su público sepa que el mundo está cambiando enormemente.
Puede que la ignorancia sea una bendición en algunas situaciones, pero no en este caso. En este caso, la ignorancia puede ser catastrófica, ya que al público occidental se le niega el acceso a la información sobre una situación crítica que le está afectando de manera profunda y que, con toda seguridad, tendrá un impacto en la geopolítica mundial durante las próximas generaciones.

La creciente inflación, una inminente recesión mundial, una enconada crisis de refugiados, una crisis de escasez de alimentos cada vez más profunda y mucho más son los tipos de desafíos que requieren debates abiertos y transparentes sobre la situación en Ucrania, la rivalidad entre la OTAN y Rusia y la responsabilidad de Occidente en la guerra en curso.
Para debatir estas cuestiones, junto con el contexto perdido de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, hablamos con el profesor Noam Chomsky, considerado el mayor intelectual vivo de nuestro tiempo.
Chomsky nos dijo que «debería estar claro que la invasión (rusa) de Ucrania no tiene ninguna justificación (moral)». La comparó con la invasión estadounidense de Irak, considerándola un ejemplo de «crimen internacional supremo». Una vez resuelta esta cuestión moral, Chomsky cree que el principal «trasfondo» de esta guerra, un factor que falta en la cobertura de los medios de comunicación, es «la expansión de la OTAN».
«Esta no es sólo mi opinión», dijo Chomsky, «es la opinión de todos los funcionarios estadounidenses de alto nivel de los servicios diplomáticos que tienen alguna familiaridad con Rusia y Europa del Este. Esto se remonta a George Kennan y, en la década de 1990, al embajador de Reagan, Jack Matlock, incluyendo al actual director de la CIA; de hecho, todo el mundo que sabe algo ha estado advirtiendo a Washington que es imprudente y provocativo ignorar las líneas rojas muy claras y explícitas de Rusia. Eso va mucho antes de (Vladimir) Putin, no tiene nada que ver con él; (Mikhail) Gorbachev, todos dijeron lo mismo. Ucrania y Georgia no pueden entrar en la OTAN, es el corazón geoestratégico de Rusia».
Aunque varias administraciones estadounidenses reconocieron y, hasta cierto punto, respetaron las líneas rojas rusas, la Administración de Bill Clinton no lo hizo. Según Chomsky, «George H. W. Bush … hizo una promesa explícita a Gorbachov de que la OTAN no se expandiría más allá de Alemania del Este, perfectamente explícita. Se pueden buscar los documentos. Está muy claro. Bush lo cumplió. Pero cuando llegó Clinton, empezó a violarla. Y dio razones. Explicó que tenía que hacerlo por razones políticas internas. Tenía que conseguir el voto polaco, el voto étnico. Así que dejó que los llamados países de Visegrado entraran en la OTAN. Rusia lo aceptó, no le gustó pero lo aceptó».
«El segundo George Bush», argumentó Chomsky, «abrió la puerta de par en par. De hecho, incluso invitó a Ucrania a unirse, a pesar de las objeciones de todos los altos cargos de la diplomacia, aparte de su propia camarilla, Cheney, Rumsfeld (entre otros). Pero Francia y Alemania lo vetaron».
Sin embargo, ese no fue el final de la discusión. El ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN siguió en la agenda debido a las intensas presiones de Washington.
«A partir de 2014, después del levantamiento de Maidan, Estados Unidos comenzó a moverse abiertamente, no en secreto, para integrar a Ucrania en el mando militar de la OTAN, enviando armamento pesado y uniéndose a ejercicios militares, entrenamiento militar y no era un secreto. Se jactaban de ello», dijo Chomsky.
Lo interesante es que el actual presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, «fue elegido sobre una plataforma de paz, para implementar lo que se llamó Minsk Dos, algún tipo de autonomía para la región oriental. Intentó ponerlo en práctica. Las milicias de derecha le advirtieron que si persistía, lo matarían. No recibió ningún apoyo de los Estados Unidos. Si Estados Unidos le hubiera apoyado, podría haber continuado, podríamos haber evitado todo esto. Estados Unidos estaba comprometido con la integración de Ucrania en la OTAN».
La Administración de Joe Biden continuó con la política de expansión de la OTAN. «Justo antes de la invasión», dijo Chomsky, «Biden … elaboró una declaración conjunta … en la que pedía ampliar estos esfuerzos de integración. Eso es parte de lo que se llamó un ‘programa mejorado’ que conduce a la misión de la OTAN. En noviembre, se avanzó a una carta, firmada por el Secretario de Estado».
Poco después de la guerra, «el Departamento de Estados Unidos reconoció que no habían tenido en cuenta las preocupaciones rusas en materia de seguridad en ninguna de las conversaciones con Rusia. La cuestión de la OTAN, no la discutirían. Todo eso es una provocación. No una justificación, sino una provocación, y es bastante interesante que en el discurso estadounidense sea casi obligatorio referirse a la invasión como la «invasión no provocada de Ucrania». Búsquenlo en Google y encontrarán cientos de miles de resultados».
Chomsky continuó: «Por supuesto, fue provocada. De lo contrario, no se referirían a ella todo el tiempo como una invasión no provocada». A estas alturas, la censura en Estados Unidos ha alcanzado un nivel tal que no se ha dado en toda mi vida. Tal nivel que no se permite leer la posición rusa. Literalmente. A los estadounidenses no se les permite saber lo que dicen los rusos. Excepto, cosas seleccionadas. Así que, si Putin hace un discurso a los rusos con todo tipo de afirmaciones extravagantes sobre Pedro el Grande y demás, entonces, lo ves en las portadas. Si los rusos hacen una oferta para una negociación, no se puede encontrar. Eso se suprime. No se permite saber lo que están diciendo. Nunca he visto un nivel de censura como éste».
En cuanto a su opinión sobre los posibles escenarios futuros, Chomsky dijo que «la guerra terminará, ya sea a través de la diplomacia o no. Eso es simplemente lógico. Si la diplomacia tiene un sentido, significa que ambas partes pueden tolerarla. No les gusta, pero pueden tolerarla. No consiguen lo que quieren, consiguen algo. Eso es la diplomacia. Si rechazan la diplomacia, están diciendo: ‘Dejemos que la guerra continúe con todos sus horrores, con toda la destrucción de Ucrania, y dejemos que continúe hasta que consigamos lo que queremos’».
Por «nosotros», Chomsky se refería a Washington, que simplemente quiere «dañar a Rusia tan severamente que no pueda volver a emprender acciones como ésta». ¿Qué significa eso? Es imposible de lograr. Por lo tanto, significa que hay que continuar la guerra hasta que Ucrania quede devastada. Esa es la política de Estados Unidos».
La mayor parte de esto no es obvio para las audiencias occidentales simplemente porque a las voces racionales «no se les permite hablar» y porque «la racionalidad no está permitida». Este es un nivel de histeria que nunca he visto, ni siquiera durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que soy lo suficientemente mayor como para recordarla muy bien».
Mientras se desautoriza una comprensión alternativa de la devastadora guerra en Ucrania, Occidente sigue sin ofrecer respuestas serias ni objetivos alcanzables, dejando a Ucrania devastada y las causas profundas del problema en su lugar. «Esa es la política de Estados Unidos», en efecto.










Noam Chomsky: El principal "trasfondo" de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania "es la expansión de la OTAN"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## coscorron (4 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que Alemania también va a necesitar un plan de recuperación.
> 
> Un líder Sindical de Alemania Advierte sobre el Colapso de Industrias Enteras
> Debido a los cuellos de botella del gas, están en peligro de colapsar
> ...



Pues el fantasma del futuro no pinta bien ...




Y aqúi tienen una de las principales razones de la guerra. Alemania no quería hacer acuerdo de largo plazo con Rusia sino comprarle barato en el mercado al contado ... Esto a Rusia ni le venía mal ni bien sino que dependía del momento pero en general preferían acuerdos a largo plazo que les permitía tener presupuestos a largo plazo y saber con que contar ... Alemania y Occidente pretendían que controlando el gobierno en Ucrania controlarían los puntos de paso del gaso Ruso a Europa y controlarían en cierto modo su oferta con lo que a Rusia no le quedaba más remedio que seguir vendiendo barato en el mercado Spot ... Por lo visto no va a ser así y ahora los industriales alemanes pues pondrán sus industrias a funcionar con gas ecoresiliente que ha dicho una que Europa no necesitaría ya nunca más gas ruso ... El 10 de Julio Nord Stream parará. Serán diez días o será para siempre??

https://www.eleconomista.es/energia/noticias/11848317/07/22/Rusia-para-el-Nord-Stream-11-dias-en-julio-por-mantenimiento-y-Alemania-
sospecha-que-lo-cierre-para-siempre.html

Y quien dependía de quien y para que?? El ordago sin cartas de la UE ha sido acojonante y el dinero que han tirado a la puta basura lo mismo y además ahora quieren tirar otros 500.000 para reconstruir Ucrania que no es un país UE pero se sienten culpables ... Bueno metan lo que metan el daño humano ya lo han hecho y los lideres europeos que asuzaron la guerra no van a pagar por ello, pagaras tu con tu dinero durante el resto de tu vida. Por cierto la línea editorial en RTVE esta cambiando a marchas forzadas, se han acabado los lemas guerreros de la cumbre OTAN y ahora se habla de paz con concesiones territoriales ... Para hacer eso no necesitabamos llegar a este punto. Por cierto 130 euros de factura de gas de Mayo y Junio (el año pasado con consumo similar menos de 50), es decir, sin ni siquiera encender la calefacción, el invierno que viene preparen las mantitas y las estufas de pellets.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El problema es que los tratados y las firmas los Otanicos nunca los respetan, parece que no lo sabe usted.



Efectivamente, los anglos, esa especie que firma tratados y los cumple hasta el fin. Último caso el Brexit...
Ironía on


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Nada más permanente que lo temporal


Artículo Original: Anna Ponomareva Los temores europeos al cierre completo de la válvula de gas ruso se harán realidad en unos días. Moscú detendrá temporalmente ambas líneas de suministro del gaso…




slavyangrad.es











Nada más permanente que lo temporal


04/07/2022

Artículo Original: Anna Ponomareva 


Los temores europeos al cierre completo de la válvula de gas ruso se harán realidad en unos días. Moscú detendrá temporalmente ambas líneas de suministro del gasoducto Nord Stream. Según el operador de la línea principal, Nord Stream AG, el suministro de gas se detendrá desde el 11 al 21 de julio por motivos de una inspección técnica rutinaria. A consecuencia de ello, pese al hecho de que se tratara de unas tareas ya previstas y que fueron acordadas con todos los socios y participantes en la cadena de transporte, los europeos están tristes. Y teniendo en cuenta el bloqueo del tránsito a Kaliningrado, impuesto por Lituania con órdenes de ultramar, puede cumplirse esa máxima de que no hay nada más permanente que lo temporal.

No es ninguna coincidencia que Alemania esté intentando resolver el problema del bloqueo de la región rusa de Kaliningrado. Según la prensa alemana, Berlín ha apelado a Vilna a reconsiderar la cuestión y levantar el bloqueo para no complicar aún más las ya difíciles relaciones con Moscú. De lo contrario, será difícil para todos sin excepción.

En el contexto de lo que está ocurriendo por la reducción de suministros de combustible ruso a causa del escándalo de las turbinas de gas Siemens, que Canadá no devuelve tras las reparaciones previstas, para Europa supone una pesadilla constante. Eslovaquia, por ejemplo, está histérica y alerta de que los suministros de Rusia han descendido notablemente. “La reducción continúa. La reducción del 10% se inició hace unas dos semanas, seguido por el 30% dos días después. Poco después, lo suministros se redujeron el 50%”, se quejó Richard Prokypczak, director general de la empresa estatal de gas eslovaca.

De ahí que todo el suministro de gas ruso se esté dedicando al consumo y no a rellenar la capacidad de almacenamiento en preparación para el invierno. Y todas las exigencias de la Comisión Europea de mantener las reservas llenas obligatoriamente al 80% para el invierno de 2022 y el 90% para el siguiente invierno quedan en una broma barata.

Austria se lamenta también del hecho de que el país esté sufriendo una tensa situación a cusa de este tema. “Ya no se puede confiar en Vladimir Putin, ya no es un socio fiable. Así que tenemos que hacer todo lo posible para preparar el invierno de la mejor manera posible”, afirmó la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Austria Leonore Gewessler, que olvida completamente que la crisis energética de la Unión Europea fue creada de forma totalmente artificial por los propios europeos a instancias de Washington.

Las cosas tampoco están mejor en Alemania. Los políticos locales están dispuestos a pagar lo que haga falta para llenar las reservas alemanas. El país va a introducir impuestos adicionales a la población y a las empresas para enfrentarse al aumento de los precios de las importaciones. No importa si ese impuesto va a suponer aumentar el precio del combustible azul para todos. Es más, aumentarán los precios de todo, también de la electricidad (la mayor parte de las centrales precisan de suministro de gas) y de los alimentos.

A todo esto hay que sumar el pánico añadido a causa del deseo del Reino Unido de dejar a la Europa continental sin gas. Según los expertos, los británicos podrían bloquear en cualquier momento lo dos gasoductos que conectan las islas con el continente. Existen dos conexiones: uno de los gasoductos (BBL) desde la ciudad holandesa de Balgzand a la británica Bacton y el segundo, desde Bélgica, que suministra gas en ambas direcciones de forma variable. Es decir, en invierno, el Reino Unido recibe tres veces más combustible a través de BBL, mientras que en verano envía el excedente a la Unión Europea.

Sin embargo, ahora que ha llegado el momento de devolver, Londres anuncia que, a causa de la escasez de recursos energéticos, prevén detener completamente los suministros de gas a la Unión Europea. En otras palabras, a la hora de cumplir, los británicos han escupido desde lo más alto de la torre de las campanas sobre todos los acuerdos y obligaciones entre socios. Ahora no es momento de hacerse el vago, sino de acaparar. Pero, en cualquier caso, la UE no sabe más que culpar a Moscú por todos sus problemas, que están mostrando al mundo con toda su obstinación la ficción de la solidaridad occidental.


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

putos satanicos del.foro

como se esconden esos payasos


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Esos son Mi-8




ya habran sido abatidos


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Se le ha quedado cara de hijo de puta al payaso ese del "alfombras" para limpiarte la mierda de los zapatos, ni un puto guiri solo entre paisanos.




como me ponen las asiaticas..


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jul 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> No veo la diferencia con hispania en cuanto las chortinas y los chortinos. Salvando los rasgos asiaticos podria pasar perfectamente por una ciudad española cualquiera un dia de festividad.
> 
> ¿Por cierto que hacia la gente cuando no teniamos moviles modernos? La gente se pasa la buena parte del tiempo mirando a la pantalla en la calle/establecimientos/transporte público...



nos mirábamos, nos sonreiamos, nos sonrojabamos....


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por Rusia pasa el gas que queman los turcos y mantienen su economía a 50% de inflación.
> 
> Vamos ver que hace Erdo, esta vez la puede cagar.



el turco se siente muy cómodo entre dos aguas


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Difícil que la OTAN pueda instalar una base, si las condiciones para un armisticio o Tratado (sea uno u otro) incluyen el compromiso de la NEUTRALIDAD de Ucrania.
> 
> Y, hasta que Ucrania no acepte la neutralidad (no NATO) esta guerra no terminará.
> 
> ...



El gran problema de fondo es la falt de credibilidad, la falta de palabra. Si firmo algo con occidente ¿cómo sé que no será papel mojado en cuanto me de la vuelta? ¿Minsk no era un acuerdo firmado? ¿No lo era el acceso a Kaliningrado? ¿No había acuerdos de desarme de los que USA se retiró cuando le vino en gana? 
Ser diplomático hoy en día tiene que ser jodido.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (4 Jul 2022)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Es totalmente cierto y dejo algunas pistas para el que quiera investigar: informe Navajas, Intxaurrondo, el "Tati", pub "La Rosa", "Tigre" Santamaría y hasta aquí (era un tema escabroso y peligroso).



Doy fe de ello. En el San Sebastián de los años 80 la heroína se distribuía a través de ese célebre cuartel cuyo nombre venía tantas veces citado en el "Informe Navajas". Perdí a unos cuantos de mis amigos de sobredosis, y luego, más tarde, otros por SIDA adquirido por pincharse la susodicha suatancia. Por cierto, tuve el gusto de conocer y tratar al Fiscal D. Luis Navajas, autor del Informe que lleva su nombre, cuando a mediados de los 80 era Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia Provincial de Guipúzcoa, y que se jubiló hace escasamente dos años como Teniente Fiscal de Tribunal Supremo. D. Luis sabía y sabe muchísimas "cosas muy chulas" (como se dice ahora).


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

rusia aacaba de arrancar una gran ofensiva en direccion a sloviansk y krmatorsk

las lineas ukronazis estan muy debiles 

VIVA LA FEDERACION RUSA


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> De verdad, que clase de ser humano siente placer de comer polla usana?



No sé, pero en este foro hay un montón.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo más probable es que Siversk caiga en esta fecha tan imperial: 4 de julio...



Si uno mira el mapa de fortificaciones imagino que si Rusia sigue el plan de desmilitarizar a Kiev opte que una vez limpiado Siversk, la ofensiva gire al Sur y que el siguiente objetivo sea Artemivsk. 

Creo además que el terreno les favorece, hay mayor altura de terreno si el ataque a la cuidad viene del norte. Si Artemivsk cae toda la defensa fortificada Ucra al norte de Gorlovka quedaría casi embolsada, eliminando el peligro de los continuos ataques a la población civil de la que es seguramente una de las áreas mejor fortificadas de Kiev en el Donbass.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...F&ll=48.62925039156451,38.08310312127445&z=11


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Es posible esto? Creo que si pero aun hemos de llegar al 2024/25 cuando realmente Europa vea lo que ha conseguido con su seguidismo, como dicen el refrán catalán; "Els catalans de las pedres en fan pans" (Los catalanes de las piedras hacen pan), lo mismo se puede aplicar a Europa.



Perdona, pero eso no es un refrán catalán sino castellano.


----------



## Completo_Idiota (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El euskera o algo parecido se hablaba en muchos sitios de la cornisa cantábrica y los pirineos hasta la alta edad media.... Arán significa valle.... Valle del valle....



Elengoa mas concretamente. Si quieres que te explote la cabeza, lee a Alexandre Eleazar. Luchas entre Paios y Beres y el quinto Imperio Paio nos traen a donde estamos ahora...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Perdona, pero eso no es un refrán catalán sino castellano.





Spoiler: off topic












Els catalans, de les pedres en fan pans


Explicació: Quan obtenim grans beneficis de coses que en un principi tenen poc valor




pccd.dites.cat




77 recurrències en 43 variants. 
...
*8. El català de la pedra en treu pa (1951, 2 fonts)*
Amades i Gelats, Joan (1951): _Folklore de Catalunya. Cançoner_ «Refranys geogràfics. Catalans», p. 1210. Editorial Selecta-Catalonia.
....


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Hace ya años algunos dijimos aquí que la OSCE estaba al servicio de los satánicos y Putiniano colaborando con ellos.. 
En fin espero que ya se haya dado cuenta. 



❗Las fuerzas especiales de la Guardia Rusa realizaron un registro en la casa del exjefe del departamento de SBU, el general Savchenko

Se encontraron documentos que confirman el trabajo de los observadores de la OSCE en interés de los servicios especiales de Ucrania. Asimismo, el testimonio de testigos de entre los residentes locales indica la presencia frecuente de personal de la OSCE en esta casa.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (4 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Perdona, pero eso no es un refrán catalán sino castellano.



Sí, castellano y con una historia... que hace entender muchas cosas. 
https://sites.google.com/site/capal...dita-los-catalanes-de-las-piedras-sacan-panes


Spoiler



"Los catalanes de las piedras hacen panes"*Les quinzenades* eren uns impostos asfixiants que calia abonar cada quinze dies. Per pagar la primera quinzenada els veïns de Pardines es van veure obligats a vendre’s els animals, que era la seva única font d’ingressos. Després es van veure obligats a treure els estalvis –els dots, les joies-…amagades sota les pedres; per aquesta raó els corregidors castellans tot fent-hi burla deien “els catalans treuen diners de sota les pedres” que va derivar en “los catalanes de las piedras sacan panes”. A continuació va caldre malvendre’s les cases, fins i tot els béns de les esglésies, com una famosa creu de plata, que era l’orgull del poble. També fou objecte de saqueig el santuari de Núria. Per tal de cobrar la següent quinzenada van forçar una tala indiscriminada dels boscos comunals, i així en pocs mesos les muntanyes del Ripollès van quedar ben pelades. Ah, i a aquells que no pagaven se’ls reclamava el doble. Al cap de poc temps els habitants del poble es van haver d’empenyorar i van anar a parar a mans d’usurers. Finalment, Pardines va haver d’empenyorar la muntanya comunal de Pòrtoles, la joia del poble. Però no n’hi havia prou per a Felip V. Segons l’alcalde, la tensió va anar pujant entre les autoritats locals i les forces d’ocupació. Aquestes es van adonar que era més pràctic i econòmic desplegar-se permanentment pel territori que anar-hi cada quinze dies. La seva presència va provocar tota mena d’abusos i tensions. Aquesta tibantor va esclatar quan un dia el cap de la guarnició militar va donar una bufetada al cònsol primer, tot recordant-li qui era el vencedor i qui el perdedor i que a aquest últim li tocava pagar “trinco-tranco”.


----------



## Completo_Idiota (4 Jul 2022)

Tengo a dos refugees Ukras recien llegadas, mediante Caritas y Cruz Roja, trabajando conmigo - hosteleria, en sala - estudiantes de filologia española y oriundas una del Oeste - aun no se donde - y la otra de un pueblito creo que del suroeste de Kiev. 18 y 19 años, unas pobres niñas. Toda su familia sigue allí. Se defienden como pueden con el idioma y estan aprendiendo el oficio a marchas forzadas y con muy poca o ninguna delicadeza de sus superiores. Lo poco que he hablado con ellas, acabo derivando por mi parte en preguntarles porque se habian marchado si esa zona "apenas" se habia visto afectada por el conflicto, una de ellas, entre lagrimas, me contaba que se habia pasado 10 dias con su familia, en el sotano, viendo y escuchando los misiles de uno y otro lado volando sobre sus cabeza no sabiendo si les iba a tocar premio. Casi se me parte el alma escuchandola. Los malnacidos de uno y otro bando que han orquestado todo esto tendran su karma en esta o otra vida, eso es seguro. 
Simplemente como testimonio directo de una pobre niña, engañada, y ahora explotada en este país que les "acoge", " humanitariamente". Cui Bono?


----------



## Ardilla Roja (4 Jul 2022)

¿Ir? ¡Nosotros ya estábamos aquí cuando llegaron los ladrones desde Castilla!


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

Bueno, algún armamento alemán pasó también por el proceso de acabar en manos de la ingeniería rusa.

¿Cuanto pagará China por compartir ese conocimiento en el marco de la cooperación creciente?


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

Los chinos no tienen muchas ganas que se les sigan cayendo Boeings. No lo dicen pero.. hacen:





Boeing is disappointed? It’s not China’s fault: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





tres importantes aerolíneas chinas anunciaran el viernes que comprarán un total de 292 aviones de Airbus. Se dice que el pedido valorado en más de $ 37 mil millones es uno de los más grandes jamás realizados por Airbus. Según Bloomberg, esto es China "enviando una señal, y duele terriblemente a Boeing". Boeing también expresó su "decepción", quejándose de que las "diferencias geopolíticas" entre EE. UU. y China estaban afectando las perspectivas comerciales de la compañía e instó al diálogo entre los gobiernos.

la cooperación en aviación se encuentra entre los tres pilares principales de la cooperación económica y comercial entre China y Europa. Airbus también tiene una planta de ensamblaje en China. Dada la cooperación estable y madura, no sorprende que continúen avanzando en la cooperación. Algunos analistas dijeron que este mega acuerdo es el resultado de una "negociación larga y ardua" y que un pedido colectivo de tres aerolíneas importantes podría ayudar a obtener un buen negocio. Además, la eficiencia de combustible de los aviones Airbus y un euro más débil también pueden ser factores que influyan en el precio. En general, es una transacción comercial normal en la que es difícil encontrar fallas y el resultado también es equitativo y mutuamente beneficioso.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 Jul 2022)

Rusia controla ya la provincia de Lugansk tras la caída del enclave de Lisichansk


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (4 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un poco OT pero para nuestro picolero de guardia @Sir Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para nada es un Off Topic. Esta en el meollo de la cuestión e la guerra.

Las razones de fondo por la que se asedia a Rusia tienen que ver con el deseo de controlar la producción y las reservas energéticas del pais, como ya hemos hecho con los países lacayos del Oriente Medio (y el que no se ha dejado lo hemos lamiando). Las razones por la que se prepara la guerra con China es eliminar la competencia por los recursos energéticos de sus mas de mil doscientos millones de habitantes que, siguiendo el "modelo de desarrollo" que hemos vendido como ideal, están consiguiendo alcanzarnos, consumiendo los recursos que "nos corresponden" a los "occidentales" como seres de luz y potencias coloniales.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

Primer comunicado de sensatez en estos últimos tiempos de la OTAN, esperemos que no sea una isla.


----------



## circodelia2 (4 Jul 2022)

Lo curioso es que eso lo llevan haciendo desde el comienzo de la guerra, los ucronazis disponen de información satelital de la OTAN pero los rusos deben ir bien surtidos de chivatazos, porque mucha población ucraniana debe estar hasta las pelotas de los ucronazis. 
....


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Jul 2022)

¿Os habéis fijado que la narrativa follaotans ha pasado de los javelin y vídeos de tanques y fragonetas destruidas, a dar el coñazo con los himars y twitters de columnas de humo de depósitos destruidos?

Se ve que las historias de los trillones de tanques carbonizados ya no se las tragaba nadie.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Espero que esta vez vayan en serio en el kremlin y les den una respuesta demoledora de una vez por todas.



No hay mujeres ni moronegros


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Jul 2022)

Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales


El 68,4% de los consultados ve posible eliminar las sanciones de forma gradual, como parte de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la invasión rusa El 31,3% prevé que la economía española podría entrar en recesión a finales de 2022 o en 2023




cincodias.elpais.com







> Donde sí que hay una postura común es acerca de un posible levantamiento de las sanciones económicas, comerciales y financieras a Rusia que, según el 68,4% de los entrevistados, se podrían quitar de forma gradual pero siempre como parte de un acuerdo que ponga final a la invasión rusa.



Al reconocimiento de que Ucrania va a perder territorio, ya empiezan a sumar que pronto se levantarán sanciones.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Primer comunicado de sensatez en estos últimos tiempos de la OTAN, esperemos que no sea una isla.



Es una isla, no esperes mas. 

Todo lo pida Kiev es porque un tercero asi lo autorizó, siendo tan solo el vocero de UK o los Usanos, y luego éstos dominan la OTAN y todo pronunciamiento de ésta es previa autorización de los mismos. Quedando todo el asunto en simple palabrería.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> O Lukashenko no se entera de nada, o está demasiado enterado.
> 
> Es bastante obvio que Zelensky desea provocar a Bielorrusia para que le ataque. Está en una situación desesperada donde, cuanto peor, mejor. Si consigue internacionalizar el conflicto, tiene un chance de involucrar a la Otan, lo que sería su única table de salvación, pues su ejército profesional está ya destruido, y de nada sirve el dinero y las tropecientas armas si las tiene que usar un ejército de reclutas desmoralizados.



Bielorusia sería otro pais atacando a un pais no de la OTAN. Lo máximo que podrían hacerles es las mismas sanciones que a Rusia


Jotagb dijo:


> El alcalde de una ciudad finlandesa propuso colocar una base de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia, escribe Yle.
> 
> “Escuché que hay pensamientos sobre el aeropuerto. Puede usarse si las fuerzas de defensa así lo desean”, dijo el alcalde de Lappeenranta, Kimmo Järvu.
> 
> La distancia desde él hasta Russian Vyborg es inferior a 100 km.



Esa localidad hacia el 95% de sus ingresos gracias a los rusos….. ahora imagino que intentaran buscar pasta via OTAN


coscorron dijo:


> Pues el fantasma del futuro no pinta bien ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110707
> 
> ...



Lo triste del asunto es que Europa sin coronatimo, ni Otan, y tolerancia 0 al follacabrismo podriamos haber sido una especie de Suiza a lo bestia en tamaño. 
Ucrania podria haber sido un humilde pero prospero pais puente entre la U.E y Rusia... 
EE.UU ha ganado la guerra al menos consiguiendo que Europa y Ucrania se hundan.


----------



## ATDTn (4 Jul 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿Ir? ¡Nosotros ya estábamos aquí cuando llegaron los ladrones desde Castilla!



Al ignore.
Joder, cómo os entrenan ya desde pequeños.
Vivís en la edad media.


----------



## Discordante (4 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales
> 
> 
> El 68,4% de los consultados ve posible eliminar las sanciones de forma gradual, como parte de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la invasión rusa El 31,3% prevé que la economía española podría entrar en recesión a finales de 2022 o en 2023
> ...



Que se acabe la guerra es bueno para todos pero habra que ver cuando se firma la paz y bajo que condiciones para poder valorar.

Lo que esta claro es que o Ucrania acepta que esos territorios sean algun tipo de protectorado Ruso y tengan veto sobre el parlamento Ucraniano (supeditando todo el pais a las decisiones de esos oblast) o no van a volver a Ucrania.

De todos modos la paz seria solo temporal salvo que Ucrania quede como satelite Ruso. A Rusia no le sirve de nada el haber movido su frontera 50 kms y ademas previsiblemente con una Ucrania aun mas armada e integrada en la UE/OTAN. Si firman una paz con solo ese territorio nuevo sin mas concesiones es porque estan muy tocados tambien.


----------



## ATDTn (4 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No hay mujeres ni moronegros



Ni gente con el pelo de colores ni otros grupos que tienen que estar.
Que yo no tengo nada en contra de ellos, pero están porque tienen que estar. Por visibilidad.
No por ser mejores.


----------



## Kreonte (4 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> 1 Las reservas son muchas veces estrategicas es decir de ultimo recurso. Muchas reservas no son economicamente viables. El mismo crecimiento se las come.
> 
> 2 Es una escasez de oferta porque a las empresas no les sale rentable extraer. No sale rentable porque los recursos faciles de extraer se agotan.
> 
> ...



El costo de producción de un barril de petróleo en un país como Venezuela, donde la producción es ínfima por "costes" y sanciones, debe rondar los 18 dólares, Kuwait 9 y Arabia Saudita 10. En otros casos ronda los 30-40 dólares. Curiosamente, quien alteró la oferta fueron aquellos con más reservas y donde más barato es producir. La causa: déficit estatal por un lado, guerra económica por otro.









Los países en los que es más barato y más caro producir petróleo - BBC News Mundo


El precio del crudo llegó a su punto más bajo en más de una década. Los países productores están haciendo cuentas sobre si les resulta rentable extraer el petróleo. En algunas naciones con precios altos, ya no es negocio.




www.bbc.com













¿Qué industrias petroleras sufren más con el barril por debajo de los 25 dólares?


Los países miembros de la OPEP abordarán este lunes cómo estabilizar el mercado del petróleo en plena pandemia del coronavirus, que ha frenado la demanda por las restricciones a la




www.expansion.com





No es algo que diga yo, lo explica muy bien el BdE.



> el repunte de los precios observado en el primer cuatrimestre del año estaría asociado a diversos factores de oferta, incluidos los recientes recortes de la producción de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) y de sus socios, las sanciones estadounidenses a Irán y la abrupta caída de la producción en Venezuela,
> Un elemento de oferta fundamental a la hora de explicar la evolución de los precios es la estrategia de producción de la OPEP y de sus socios. El pasado mes de diciembre, este *conjunto de países pactó un recorte de su extracción de crudo de 1,2 millones de barriles al día *(mb/d), un 1,2% de la oferta mundial de petróleo, para tratar de reequilibrar el mercado, *tras la tendencia al aumento de inventarios *y la caída de los precios observadas en la segunda mitad de 2018. Según el acuerdo alcanzado, los países de la OPEP habrían de contribuir con 0,8 mb/d al recorte, y los socios no-OPEP, con 0,4 mb/d1 . El objetivo del acuerdo era tratar de poner un suelo al precio del barril de en torno a los 60 dólares. Con datos hasta abril, la disminución de la producción habría superado en 0,4 mb/d a la que se había pactado (véase gráfico 1.3)2 . En su próxima reunión de junio, la OPEP deberá decidir, a la vista de la evolución del mercado, acerca del mantenimiento de los recortes. Otro de los factores clave en el repunte de los precios es la reanudación de las sanciones de Estados Unidos a Irán, lo que incluye, en particular, el cese de las compras de petróleo procedente de ese país3 . Fruto de las sanciones, la producción de petróleo iraní se ha reducido casi en una tercera parte, hasta los 2,6 mb/d, y podría hacerlo en mayor medida en los próximos meses (véase gráfico 1.3). El tercer factor que ha afectado a la oferta es el colapso de la producción petrolera de Venezuela4 . Si bien la producción de crudo venezolano ha venido cayendo desde hace dos décadas, la disminución se ha hecho más pronunciada en los últimos tres años, desde 2,3 mb/d en enero de 2016 hasta 0,8 mb/d en abril de 2019 (véase gráfico 1.3).





https://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SES/Secciones/Publicaciones/InformesBoletinesRevistas/BoletinEconomico/Informe%20trimestral/19/Recuadros/Fich/IT-Rec1-Av.pdf






> Arabia Saudí registró durante 2015 un déficit público récord de 367.000 millones de riyales saudíes (89.000 millones de euros), el equivalente al 15% del PIB. Estos números rojos se deben principalmente a la caída del precio del petróleo, según informó el Ministerio de Finanzas saudí. El déficit ha aumentado más de un 300% y ha llevado al Gobierno saudí a aprobar un duro plan de ajuste presupuestario con un amplio paquete de medidas de austeridad que incluyen drásticos recortes de gasto, reformas sobre los subsidios de la energía y un alza en los ingresos obtenidos por impuestos y privatizaciones.
> 
> Esta situación está provocada fundamentalmente por la caída del precio del petróleo. Los ingresos alcanzaron los 608.000 millones de riyales saudíes (147.000 millones de euros), lo que supone una caída del 46% sobre el año pasado*. Un 73% de los los ingresos del Gobierno saudí proceden del petróleo*











La caída del petróleo dispara el déficit de Arabia Saudí al 15% del PIB


Los ingresos del país han sido un 15% inferiores a lo previsto y un 42% por debajo de los de 2014




elpais.com





2022:






Arabia Saudí prevé un superávit presupuestario en 2022 por la subida de los precios del petróleo - World Energy Trade


Arabia Saudí espera convertir finalmente años de déficits presupuestarios, agravados por la pandemia de coronavirus, en un superávit en 2022, gracias a la recuperación del mercado del petróleo y al aumento de los volúmenes de producción de crudo, así como a la restricción del gasto y a la subida...




www.worldenergytrade.com





En relación a las reservas una rápida búsqueda en Google demuestra un incremento de las mismas en los grandes productores. Véase: 


> *Reservas probadas en Brasil crecen un 11% en 2021*











Petróleo: Reservas probadas en Brasil crecen un 11% en 2021


También se registró un aumento del 14,3% en el volumen relativo a la suma de reservas probadas y probables y del 19,8% en la suma de las reservas probadas, probables y posibles




agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br







> *Nuevos hallazgos elevan las reservas de gas y petróleo en Irán
> Irán, el quinto mayor productor mundial de petróleo, elevó sus estimaciones de reservas petroleras de 138.000 millones de barriles a 150.000 millones el año pasado, luego de que Irak subió las suyas a 143.000 millones y superó a Irán.*











Nuevos hallazgos elevan las reservas de gas y petróleo en Irán


Irán, el quinto mayor productor mundial de petróleo, elevó sus estimaciones de reservas petroleras de 138.000 millones de barriles a 150.000 millones el año pasado, luego de que Irak subió las suyas a 143.000 millones y superó a Irán.




www.americaeconomia.com







> Las reservas son aquellos volúmenes estimados de hidrocarburos que se anticipa que *podrán ser técnica y comercialmente recuperadas bajo las condiciones imperante*s a la fecha de la estimación.











Crecen las reservas de petróleo y gas


En 2018 las reservas comprobadas de petróleo crecieron 18,45%, mientras que las de gas natural se incrementaron 4,53% respecto del año anterior. La fuerte expansión se explica por el aporte de las no convencionales.




www.eldiarioweb.com








Y respecto a lo último que has mencionado te lo compro pero invierto el sentido de la frase para que se ajuste a la realidad: *Occidente* tiene igual derecho a crecer que Oriente.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Que se acabe la guerra es bueno para todos pero habra que ver cuando se firma la paz y bajo que condiciones para poder valorar.
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que o Ucrania acepta que esos territorios sean algun tipo de protectorado Ruso y tengan veto sobre el parlamento Ucraniano (supeditando todo el pais a las decisiones de esos oblast) o no van a volver a Ucrania.
> 
> De todos modos la paz seria solo temporal salvo que Ucrania quede como satelite Ruso. A Rusia no le sirve de nada el haber movido su frontera 50 kms y ademas previsiblemente con una Ucrania aun mas armada e integrada en la UE/OTAN. Si firman una paz con solo ese territorio nuevo sin mas concesiones es porque estan muy tocados tambien.



Yo lo que veo es que se asume que lo conquistado será ruso y que Europa está deseando levantar las sanciones a Rusia porque es evidente que nos perjudican a nosotros más que a ellos.

Mucho defender a Ucrania hasta el último ucraniano, banderitas solidarias y enviar armas para que se maten, pero están reconociendo implícitamente que todo ha sido una estupidez y que el objetivo no era proteger a Ucrania.


----------



## Pirro (4 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Primer comunicado de sensatez en estos últimos tiempos de la OTAN, esperemos que no sea una isla.



Y aquí es cuando vemos cómo la sensatez no está necesariamente reñida con el sadismo. 

Venga, a seguir mandándoles chatarra militar hasta que no quede ningún ucraniano en edad de combatir.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Completo_Idiota dijo:


> Tengo a dos refugees Ukras recien llegadas, mediante Caritas y Cruz Roja, trabajando conmigo - hosteleria, en sala - estudiantes de filologia española y oriundas una del Oeste - aun no se donde - y la otra de un pueblito creo que del suroeste de Kiev. 18 y 19 años, unas pobres niñas. Toda su familia sigue allí. Se defienden como pueden con el idioma y estan aprendiendo el oficio a marchas forzadas y con muy poca o ninguna delicadeza de sus superiores. Lo poco que he hablado con ellas, acabo derivando por mi parte en preguntarles porque se habian marchado si esa zona "apenas" se habia visto afectada por el conflicto, una de ellas, entre lagrimas, me contaba que se habia pasado 10 dias con su familia, en el sotano, viendo y escuchando los misiles de uno y otro lado volando sobre sus cabeza no sabiendo si les iba a tocar premio. Casi se me parte el alma escuchandola. Los malnacidos de uno y otro bando que han orquestado todo esto tendran su karma en esta o otra vida, eso es seguro.
> Simplemente como testimonio directo de una pobre niña, engañada, y ahora explotada en este país que les "acoge", " humanitariamente". Cui Bono?




Yo me espero a la segunda parte de la película, a esta le falta chicha.
Créate otra tercera cuenta, y lo intentas de nuevo


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Hoy desayunamos con la noticia de que Rusia está a punto de subir un poquito más la presión, reduciendo la producción de petróleo.
Según JP Morgan, dependiendo de cuántos millones de barriles recorte Rusia, el precio se va a los 200 dólares o a los 380  

JPMorgan sees ‘stratospheric’ $380 oil on worst-case Russian cut - ET EnergyWorld


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy desayunamos con la noticia de que Rusia está a punto de subir un poquito más la presión, reduciendo la producción de petróleo.
> Según JP Morgan, dependiendo de cuántos millones de barriles recorte Rusia, el precio se va a los 200 dólares o a los 380
> 
> JPMorgan sees ‘stratospheric’ $380 oil on worst-case Russian cut - ET EnergyWorld



Con un poquito de contrabando equilibra rápido. ¿Aceptará China el cambalache?. A India la veo más chaquetera.

¿Seguro que los países del golfo no rezan a la Meca pidiendo por Rusia?¿Y del porcentaje de limosnas que manda el profeta, no les puede caer un pellizquito?


----------



## brunstark (4 Jul 2022)

A farlopensky tendrían que contarle la historia del volcán de la Palma.
Al principio en la TV a todas horas.
Cada semana se dejaban caer toda la caterva política con la boca llena de promesas.
Poco a poco se fue dejando de lado.
El volcán se apagó y todos los políticos sin importar el color se olvidaron del tema. De 100 a 0 a la velocidad de la luz.

A dia de hoy de todo lo prometido nada de nada, es más ni siquiera existen.

En otro nivel, por supuesto, pero a Ucrania le va a pasar exactamente lo mismo.
El tonto útil está empezando a perder apoyos entre su pueblo no digo ya entre los remeros europeos que se empiezan a oler que viene galerna y ellos a remar más fuerte.

Se oyen ya voces llamando a plegar velas, y cada semana se oirán más.
En días se corta el nord Stream y la ostia en la producción alemana se va a oír en Moscú cómo petardos de feria.

Con este panorama el invierno sería dantesco. Caería la UE tal y como la conocemos.

Yo apuesto por acuerdos en breve, por su puesto sin contar con Farlopensky.
Un retiro a UK bien pagado si se calla y deja de dar por el culo.

Pobre Ucrania, un juguete roto en manos de Usa y Uk.
Y pobres europeos, ganado goyim que va al matadero dando las palmas.

Y esto es solo un capítulo de una larga saga.
El sistema político, los polos de poder mundiales se tambalean y hasta que esto se estabilice nos esperan años muy chulis.

Y temo que el tiempo de occidente se acaba.
Habrá que ir aprendiendo chino.


----------



## frangelico (4 Jul 2022)

Bueno, esto es lo esperable porque nosotros hemos creado El sistema , bueno, nosotros los anglos. Que también se puede solucionar cancelando deuda a las bravas y que se jodan los tenedores. Esto es en última instancia lo mismo que la propiedad intelectual, sin el poder coercitivo de los estados no hay "enforcement ". Si se mantiene el sistema es porque la deuda occidental está masivamente en manos de instrumentos de ahorro colectivo de los países más ricos de occidente y con sesgo hacia aquellos que tienen sistemas de pensiones mixtos con elevado peso de la parte de capitalización.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Jul 2022)

*Guerra y paz en el siglo XXI*










La llegada al poder de Barack Obama produjo un cambio en la manera en que Estados Unidos entiende las guerras.

Hundido hasta las rodillas en el barro de Irak y hasta el cuello en Afganistán, el flamante Presidente necesitaba encontrar una salida: la respuesta fueron, por supuesto, los drones, que hoy surcan los cielos de Medio Oriente, el Sur de Asia y África identificando y asesinando presuntos terroristas. En su primer año en la Casa Blanca Obama ordenó más ataques con aviones no tripulados que en los dos mandatos de George W. Bush y cuando dejó el gobierno había multiplicado por diez las operaciones de este tipo.

Este giro operacional respondía a la necesidad del Presidente progresista de reducir la presencia militar de Estados Unidos en Medio Oriente, que se había vuelto demasiado mortal en términos de vidas, demasiado cara en términos económicos y demasiado desprestigiante en términos de imagen. Las “guerras híbridas” (ya volveremos sobre el tema) en las que se habían transformado las ocupaciones de Afganistán e Irak y en la que podía derivar el conflicto sirio se habían vuelto sencillamente intolerables.

Desarrollados en sucesivas pruebas piloto en los años previos, los drones constituyen un avance único en la historia de la guerra, la consumación del objetivo que los fabricantes de armas vienen persiguiendo desde que el primer _homo sapiens_ tomó una piedra para partírsela en la cabeza a su compañero de cueva: ampliar la distancia entre victimario y víctima de modo tal de poder derribar al blanco elegido reduciendo al máximo la exposición; en otras palabras, matar sin riesgo de caer muerto (1). Los drones, cuyos modelos más mortíferos han sido bautizados con nombres como Reaper (La Parca) o Predator (Depredador), pueden operar en cualquier momento y en prácticamente cualquier lugar del planeta (los más avanzados vuelan un día entero sin reposar), sin exponer a sus pilotos, que cuando termina el turno vuelven a cenar con sus familias a sus casas cerca de alguno de los centros de operaciones de la CIA en Texas, Nueva York o Virginia (aunque probablemente con algún nivel de estrés postraumático) (2).

Cada vez más efectivos y letales, los drones evitan las complicaciones de la captura, el traslado y el juicio de los prisioneros, neutralizando las críticas que recibió la administración Bush por las torturas en Abu Ghraib y Guantánamo. El cinismo de la operación –evitar la tortura del acusado por vía de su asesinato inapelable– encierra la clave de su eficacia.

Los asesinatos selectivos en territorio extranjero –la mayoría de ellos cometidos en países con los cuales Estados Unidos mantiene relaciones diplomáticas– suponen una violación del derecho internacional y la negación de cualquier posibilidad de juicio justo o defensa en tribunales (y esto sin contar los “errores” en la identificación de los blancos, los “daños colaterales” y las bajas civiles). De hecho, el equipo legal de Obama se sintió en la obligación de construir una rebuscada arquitectura jurídica para justificar los ataques, basada en la idea de “defensa propia” y la discutible noción de “peligro inminente extendido”, clasificando como “fuerzas vinculadas” a Al Qaeda a organizaciones sin ningún vínculo real con la red de Osama Ben Laden, como la organización somalí Al Shabaab.

Dotado de una lucidez intelectual y una claridad expositiva infrecuentes para un líder de su nivel, Obama expuso más de una vez en público la disyuntiva de bajar los costos mortales de la guerra al precio de vulnerar las garantías y los derechos de las personas. En su película _Enemigo invisible_, el director Gavin Hood expone con sobriedad y buen pulso los dilemas éticos de la guerra moderna. La historia comienza cuando la inteligencia británica descubre que un grupo de terroristas reunidos en Kenia a los que venía vigilando de cerca están a punto de cometer un atentado suicida que podría provocar cientos de víctimas civiles. La orden es matarlos desde un dron. Pero cuando está a punto de disparar el piloto estadounidense encargado de la operación identifica a una niña pequeña que vende panes en la puerta de la casa; lo más probable es que muera en el ataque. El piloto se niega, y abre una trama de dudas, sospechas y discusiones. Retengo de la película tres frases. La primera es la de la coronela británica a cargo de coordinar la operación: “Están por cometer un atentado en el que va a morir mucha gente y nadie quiere apretar el gatillo”. La segunda es la observación de un consejero político: “Si ellos matan a 80 personas, nosotros ganamos la guerra de propaganda; si nosotros matamos a la nena, la ganan ellos”. La tercera es la respuesta del primer ministro británico cuando le piden que decida: “Eviten el atentado procurando resguardar la vida de los civiles”.

En su último libro (3), el historiador y especialista en derecho internacional Samuel Moyn analiza el modo en que el nuevo enfoque estadounidense de asesinatos selectivos mediante drones constituye un intento por “humanizar” la guerra. Al no recurrir a la infantería, los bombardeos indiscriminados o los tanques que arrasan todo a su paso, es decir al evitar el modelo Vietnam, el “giro humano” de la guerra reduce, en efecto, la cantidad de muertes. “En términos absolutos y relativos, se maltrata a menos prisioneros y mueren menos civiles que en el pasado”, escribe Moyn.

Pero el costo es altísimo. No solo por la violación a los derechos humanos de los acusados o por las numerosas víctimas colaterales, como la nena que vende pan en la puerta de la casa de Nairobi, sino, más en general, por la extensión de los límites, territoriales y temporales, de la guerra. Al hacerse “más humana”, la guerra se extiende en tiempo y espacio; sus fronteras se diluyen. El nuevo enfoque de la guerra –ubicua y perpetua– ya no busca la ocupación sino el control de las sociedades por medio de la vigilancia. Una guerra sin frentes directos, que se transforma en un sistema de control humano, con los Estados como gendarmes.

En la reseña del libro de Moyn publicada en_ The New York Times _(4), la periodista Jennifer Szalai escribió: “Antes, los estadounidenses solían pensar en un futuro más allá de la guerra misma. Sin embargo, las guerras eternas de las últimas dos décadas parecen haber provocado una fijación en los medios en lugar de un ajuste de cuentas con los fines: una discusión ansiosa sobre cómo se comportan las fuerzas estadounidenses en el extranjero en lugar de una discusión sustantiva sobre por qué están allí”. Moyn lo resume en una frase: “Luchamos contra los crímenes de guerra pero nos hemos olvidado de la guerra como crimen”. El resultado es claro: en la medida en que la guerra se vuelve más tolerable (para la sociedad estadounidense), la paz como objetivo superior se aleja.

*Ucrania como pantano*
Aunque podemos rastrear su origen a la constitución del Rus de Kiev a fines del siglo IX, la integración al imperio ruso de vastas áreas de la actual Ucrania en el siglo XVIII o la construcción del moderno nacionalismo ucraniano posterior a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el conflicto en Ucrania comenzó con las protestas de 2013, la destitución de Viktor Yanukóvich y la guerra separatista en el Este.

Durante casi diez años, las repúblicas de Lugansk y Donetsk libraron, con el notorio apoyo del Kremlin, una larga guerra no convencional contra el Ejército ucraniano. Como los talibanes en Afganistán o los rebeldes sirios, siguieron el programa básico de las “guerras híbridas” modernas. ¿Qué implica esto? En primer lugar, fuerzas irregulares que, a diferencia de las guerrillas del siglo XX, acceden a un arsenal equiparable al de un ejército convencional, incluyendo armamento pesado, gracias al apoyo de una potencia extranjera (Arabia Saudita y Turquía en el caso de los talibanes, las potencias occidentales en el caso de Siria, Rusia en el caso de las dos repúblicas del Donbass). En segundo lugar, la incidencia en la opinión pública y las redes sociales (casi diríamos: la batalla cultural) resulta fundamental en este tipo de conflictos, que disputan tanto el territorio de los países como los corazones de las personas. Desde 2014, por ejemplo, Rusia apela al lenguaje de la guerra civil para justificar la lucha separatista y llama “rebeldes” a las fuerzas del Este ucraniano (5).

Pero lo central es que las guerras híbridas se disputan en contextos en los cuales las fuerzas irregulares se mueven, por usar la vieja frase de Mao, como un pez en el agua, lo que a menudo lleva a que el ejército convencional que las enfrenta genere víctimas civiles y daños en la infraestructura que le provocan un altísimo costo reputacional. Sucede que el objetivo de las fuerzas irregulares no es tanto derrotar militarmente al enemigo, lo que en general resulta difícil, sino exprimirlo, aumentar el costo del conflicto hasta hacerlo insoportable para su población. Es, sin ir más lejos, lo que ocurrió con Estados Unidos en Vietnam, Afganistán y en cierto modo Irak.

En un diálogo virtual organizado por _Le Monde diplomatique_, el internacionalista Juan Tokatlian explicó que casi todas las guerras comienzan por dos motivos: conflictos territoriales entre Estados o errores de cálculo de los líderes. En la guerra de Ucrania confluyeron ambos: por un lado, la cuestión de Crimea y la puesta en duda, por parte de Rusia, de la integridad de las fronteras ucranianas; por otro, la convicción del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, de que Putin no se animaría a ordenar la invasión, ignorando los informes de la inteligencia estadounidense, así como el convencimiento –igualmente equivocado– del alto mando ruso de que podría conquistar el territorio ucraniano en una Blitzkrieg de unas pocas semanas.

La consecuencia es que a tres meses de iniciada la guerra, con las potencias occidentales apoyando militarmente a Ucrania y Rusia sobreviviendo a las sanciones, el conflicto ha adquirido otra forma. Putin parece haber renunciado a su propósito inicial de ocupar velozmente la totalidad de Ucrania y forzar un cambio de régimen, y limita su ofensiva al Donbass. Al cierre de esta edición, las tropas rusas habían tomado un importante enclave administrativo, Severodonetsk, y avanzaban hacia Lisichansk, la última ciudad grande del Este bajo control de Kiev. Si Putin logra la ocupación total del Donbass y el control de la región, el conflicto podría prolongarse en el tiempo bajo la forma de una “frontera caliente” en la que una combinación de fuerzas irregulares y ejércitos formales libren una guerra sin fin.

Es justamente lo que quiere Estados Unidos, que sin arriesgar la vida de un solo soldado norteamericano está logrando, en una misma carambola, “desangrar”, según la elocuente expresión de Serge Halimi (6), a su principal adversario militar, fortalecer su liderazgo en la OTAN e impulsar sus exportaciones de armas, alimentos y gas. Y es precisamente lo que teme Europa, que observa consternada la consolidación de un frente militar permanente en el Este y que advierte sobre la necesidad de ofrecerle a Putin una salida. “La paz no se construirá sobre la humillación de Rusia”, señaló Emmanuel Macron.

Recapitulemos antes de concluir.

En el siglo XX, los conflictos interestatales, por más mortales que hubieran sido, concluían con un armisticio, un tratado o una capitulación: Versalles, Reims, los procesos de paz de América Central, las FARC. En cambio, los conflictos del siglo XXI son como las primeras citas prometedoras: se sabe cómo empiezan pero no cómo terminan. Es lo que está pasando en Medio Oriente, en África, en partes de Asia y ahora en el Este de Europa. 

Conflictos que pueden extenderse durante años e incluso décadas, que mutan y se sobreimprimen con otros: el terrorismo con el narco, las tensiones entre países con los nuevos nacionalismos, las luchas religiosas con las ambiciones políticas. Un nuevo tipo de guerra, cuyo objetivo no es tanto el dominio territorial como el control de las poblaciones. A diferencia de lo que sucedía en el pasado, la paz del siglo XXI no es algo que se firma en un papel o se construye mediante una hoja de ruta; es un fantasma elusivo, del que se habla poco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un poco OT pero para nuestro picolero de guardia @Sir Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Turiel, que empiece por él mismo, y que dé ejemplo. Este imbécil esta llevando su "se pobre y serás feliz".


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 Jul 2022)

Jordi Pujol sobre la guerra de Ucrania, Rusia y la OTAN.


Spoiler



*01.07.2022*

Entrevista a Jordi Pujol en_ SER Catalunya_.


Spoiler


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jul 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Al ignore.
> Joder, cómo os entrenan ya desde pequeños.
> Vivís en la edad media.



Nazionalista hezpañol con el culo en llamas.


----------



## HDR (4 Jul 2022)

En NegociosTV están en modo apocalíptico total. Mientras en el resto de cadenas están tocando la pandereta y describiendo cómo va a ganar la guerra Ucrania, ahí están haciendo ver lo que se viene para dentro de unos meses... Va a ser apoteósico. Os lo recomiendo, es el único canal en español que habla de cosas importantes y sin tontadas ni manipulaciones.






Directo Negocios TV


Directo Negocios TV




www.negocios.com





El error que ha cometido la Unión Europea es brutal, de esos que solo se reparan con el paso de los siglos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Después de la liberación de la LPR, es necesario empujar al enemigo más lejos por seguridad, la tarea de desnazificación del territorio de toda Ucrania no terminó: el presidente de la LPR Pasechnik


----------



## kelden (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Al Turiel, que empiece por él mismo, y que dé ejemplo. Este imbécil esta llevando su "se pobre y serás feliz".




No os preocupeis que si el decrecimiento no lo hacemos de manera ordenada la naturaleza se encargará de hacerlo a la suya.   Y nos va a gustar bastante menos ....


----------



## lapetus (4 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Jesus no fue condenado por la ley de Roma, el evangelio lo deja muy claro cuando Pilatos les dice a los judios que no encontraba delito alguno (según la ley romana) en Él. Entonces los judios le dicen que tiene que matarlo pues ellos no tiene mas rey que el César, como dando a entender (no sin cierto trolleo por su parte) que ellos son lealisimos al orden romano y tal trasgresión si no se cumplen sus exigencias será llevada a Roma y puesta en conocimiento ante Tiberio....Pilatos entonces (acojonado) se lava las manos dando a entender con el gesto que Roma se desentiende de esa muerte y manda ejecutar a Jesús para contentar y mantener en orden al sanedrin, no ajusticiarlo, pues era inocente.



Ya me sé el relato del evangelio.

Pero una mayoría de historiadores apuntan a un Jesús profundamente judío y nacionalista, que anuncia el reino. Y eso significaría que Pilato y Tiberio se tienen que ir a freir espárragos y que Israel recuperaría la independencia.

Jesús fue condenado por sedición, expuesto en el calvario para que a todo el que pasara se le quitaran las ganas de ir por ese camino, y el delito del que se le acusa quedó en la placa:


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Una vez le preguntaron qué sucedería en ese exacto supuesto al eterno embajador soviético en Guarrinton y dió una respuesta muy convincente. Pero no es plan.



Cuenta, cuenta.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Bucha, ciudad ucraniana mártir, de la victoria a la reconstrucción.*
La calma volvió a *Bucha*. En este domingo de julio, la gente hace sus compras y algunos hombres y mujeres charlan delante de un pequeño mercado donde se venden frambuesas y cerezas recién recolectadas. Cerca, una pareja pasea con un cochecito y un adolescente, con un piercing en la nariz, anda en skate por la calle.

Tres meses pasaron desde que periodistas de la AFP descubrieron el 2 de abril en la calle Yablunska 20 cuerpos de civiles muertos, primeros indicios de las atrocidades cometidas durante la ocupación rusa en estos suburbios del noroeste de *Kiev* -*Bucha*, *Irpin*, *Borodianka*- conocidos antes por su tranquilidad y su cercanía con la naturaleza.

En este inicio de julio, los estigmas de los combates son visibles aún en todas partes: vidrios rotos, impactos de bala, muros agujereados. A lo largo de la avenida Vokzalnaya, que une *Bucha* e *Irpin*, los edificios destruidos o gravemente dañados se suceden: casas, edificios residenciales, tiendas y centros comerciales.

Estos suburbios de la capital se convirtieron en el símbolo de la brutalidad de la *invasión rusa* de *Ucrania*, y en un lugar de peregrinación para todos los líderes occidentales de visita en el país.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> A farlopensky tendrían que contarle la historia del volcán de la Palma.
> Al principio en la TV a todas horas.
> Cada semana se dejaban caer toda la caterva política con la boca llena de promesas.
> Poco a poco se fue dejando de lado.
> ...



"Gran parte de las dificultades por las que atraviesa el mundo se deben a que los ignorantes están completamente seguros y los inteligentes llenos de dudas". B. Russell


----------



## mapachën (4 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Sabes lo que son la mayoria? Dinosaurios.
> 
> Y con las dos primeras ya me has dejado acojonado. Vaya pareja de ladrones de fondos publicos.
> 
> Solo hay cinco empresas ahí que merezcan cierto respeto como verdaderos generadores de valor.



Como dicen en mi pueblo... For you the fat female dog... 

Dinosaurios me dice dice, cualquiera de esas que te he puesto, tiene más tecnología que todas las empresas de los BRICS juntas, toodas, que de los brics, me encajan Embraer y emerson, el resto nada... Y Embraer no sé si ya es de Boeing... 

China si, esos tienen tecnología para dar y regalar, visto con mis propios ojos una máquina seleccionadora de grano, lentejas, o lo que le echaras, una capacidad de proceso en tiempo real alucinante... Óptica japonesa, eso sí.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Jul 2022)

Traducción del discurso de Vladimir Putin en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo en 17 de junio.
(Es la traducción con Google de la la traducción al alemán del discursco):

Putins Abrechnung mit dem Westen: „Der wirtschaftliche Blitzkrieg ist gescheitert“ – Anti-Spiegel

*El ajuste de cuentas de Putin con Occidente: “el Blitzkrieg económico ha fracasado" [1]*


Saludo a los participantes e invitados del 25º Foro Económico Internacional en San Petersburgo.

Llega en un momento difícil para toda la comunidad mundial, cuando la economía, los mercados y los mismos principios del sistema económico mundial han sido atacados. Muchos de los vínculos comerciales, de fabricación y logísticos que antes se vieron interrumpidos por la pandemia ahora enfrentan nuevos desafíos. Además, los fundamentos de los negocios, como la reputación, la protección de la propiedad y la confianza en las monedas globales, se han visto profundamente socavados. Desafortunadamente, han sido socavados por nuestros socios occidentales, y han sido socavados deliberadamente en interés de sus propias ambiciones, para mantener ilusiones geopolíticas obsoletas.

Hoy presentaré nuestra visión, cuando digo “nuestra”, me refiero a la dirección rusa, de la situación en la que se encuentra la economía mundial. Hablaré en detalle sobre cómo actúa Rusia en este entorno y cómo está planificando su desarrollo en la situación dinámicamente cambiante.

Hace un año y medio, en el foro de Davos, subrayé una vez más que la era del orden mundial unipolar ha terminado. Quisiera comenzar diciendo que no hay duda de que, a pesar de todos los intentos de preservarlo, de conservarlo por todos los medios necesarios, se acabó. Los cambios son el curso natural de la historia, porque la diversidad de civilizaciones del planeta, la riqueza de las culturas es difícil de conciliar con modelos políticos, económicos y otros. Aquí no funcionan las plantillas que son a groso modo y sin alternativa impuestas por un centro.

El error radica en la noción misma de que existe un poder -aunque sea un poder fuerte con un círculo limitado de estados afiliados- y que todas las reglas de la economía y las relaciones internacionales se interpretan, si es necesario, únicamente en interés de ese poder. Un mundo basado en tal dogma es, por definición, impermanente.

Estados Unidos, que proclamó la victoria en la Guerra Fría, se proclamó a sí mismo embajador de Dios en la tierra, sin deberes sino sólo intereses, y esos intereses son así sagrados. Literalmente, no se dan cuenta de que nuevos centros poderosos han surgido en el planeta durante las últimas décadas, y se están volviendo más y más fuertes. Cada uno de ellos desarrolla sus propios sistemas políticos e instituciones públicas, implementa sus propios modelos de crecimiento económico y, por supuesto, tiene derecho a protegerlos y asegurar su soberanía nacional.

Estamos hablando de procesos objetivos, de cambios tectónicos verdaderamente revolucionarios en la geopolítica, en la economía mundial, en la tecnología, en todo el sistema de relaciones internacionales, en los que el papel de los estados y regiones dinámicos y prometedores, cuyos intereses ya no pueden ser ignorado, aumenta significativamente.

Repito: estos cambios son fundamentales, cruciales e imparables. Y es un error creer que puedes quedarte fuera del período de cambios turbulentos y esperar a que todo vuelva a la normalidad, que todo volverá a ser como antes. no lo hará

Sin embargo, parece que las élites gobernantes de algunos países occidentales están albergando precisamente estas ilusiones. No quieren ver lo obvio y se aferran obstinadamente a las sombras del pasado. Por ejemplo, creen que el dominio occidental en la política y la economía mundiales es un valor constante y eterno. Nada es para siempre.

Nuestros compañeros no sólo niegan la realidad. Intentan ir contra el flujo de la historia. Piensan en términos del siglo pasado. Prisioneros de sus propios conceptos erróneos sobre países fuera de los llamados mil millones de oro, ven a todos los demás como la periferia, su patio trasero. Porque se consideran excepcionales, todavía consideran a los demás como colonias ya los pueblos que viven allí como ciudadanos de segunda clase. Si son excepcionales, todos los demás son de segunda categoría.

De ahí el deseo incontenible de castigar y destruir económicamente a cualquiera que se pase de la raya, que no quiera obedecer ciegamente. Es más, imponen con rudeza y sin escrúpulos su ética, sus opiniones sobre la cultura y la historia a todos, cuestionando a veces la soberanía y la integridad de los Estados y amenazando su propia existencia. Uno solo tiene que recordar el destino de Yugoslavia y Siria, Libia e Irak.

Si no logran capturar y pacificar a uno de los recalcitrantes, intentan aislarlo o, como decimos hoy, "cancelarlo". Todo se utiliza, incluso el deporte, el movimiento olímpico, la prohibición de la cultura, de las obras maestras artísticas, solo porque sus autores tienen el origen "equivocado".

Esta es la razón de la actual rusofobia en Occidente y de las insensatas sanciones contra Rusia. Están locos y, yo diría, sin cerebro. Tanto su número como la velocidad con la que son sellados no tienen precedentes.

El cálculo era claro: la economía rusa iba a ser aplastada rompiendo los lazos comerciales, retirando por la fuerza a las empresas occidentales del mercado ruso y congelando los activos rusos para afectar la industria, las finanzas y el nivel de vida de las personas.

Eso no funcionó. Es obvio que eso no funcionó, no sucedió. Los empresarios rusos y el gobierno cooperaron profesionalmente, la gente mostró solidaridad y responsabilidad.

Paso a paso normalizamos la situación económica. Primero, estabilizamos los mercados financieros, el sistema bancario y la red comercial. Luego comenzamos a infundir a la economía liquidez y capital de trabajo para mantener la resiliencia de las empresas y el funcionamiento de los puestos de trabajo.

Los pronósticos sombríos sobre las perspectivas de la economía rusa, que se escucharon en la primavera, no se han hecho realidad. Al mismo tiempo, está claro por qué esta campaña de propaganda estaba tan inflada, de dónde provino toda esta charla sobre el tipo de cambio del dólar de 200 rublos y sobre el colapso de nuestra economía en su conjunto: todo esto fue y es una herramienta en la guerra de información. , un factor de impacto psicológico en la sociedad rusa, en los empresarios rusos. ( _Nota del traductor: antes del inicio de la intervención en Ucrania, el tipo de cambio del dólar rondaba los 80 rublos, pero el rublo no se ha desplomado a 200 rublos por dólar, como predijeron los expertos occidentales, sino que actualmente está en 55 rublos por un dólar_ )

Por cierto, algunos de nuestros expertos también cedieron ante esta presión externa y en sus pronósticos también asumieron un colapso inminente de la economía rusa y un debilitamiento crítico de la moneda nacional, el rublo.

La vida ha contradicho estas predicciones. Sin embargo, me gustaría enfatizar y enfatizar: para continuar teniendo éxito, debemos ser muy honestos y realistas en nuestra evaluación de la situación e independientes en nuestras conclusiones y, por supuesto, creer en nuestra propia fuerza; esto es muy importante. Somos personas fuertes y podemos dominar cualquier desafío. Como nuestros antepasados, estamos a la altura de cualquier desafío. Así lo demuestran los miles de años de historia de nuestro país.

Solo tres meses después del paquete de sanciones masivas, hemos suprimido el aumento de la inflación. Después de alcanzar un máximo del 17,8 por ciento, la inflación, como saben, ahora está en el 16,7 por ciento y sigue cayendo. El impulso económico se está estabilizando y las finanzas gubernamentales son sólidas. Más adelante mostraré comparaciones con otras regiones del mundo. Sí, el 16,7 por ciento es, por supuesto, mucho para nosotros también, es una tasa de inflación alta. Tenemos que trabajar en ello y lo trabajaremos y estoy seguro de que obtendremos un resultado positivo. ( _Nota del traductor: la inflación __se detuvo en Rusia a mediados de mayo__ . La inflación ha sido cero por ciento desde mediados de mayo, razón por la cual la inflación anualizada ahora está disminuyendo_ ) .

En los primeros cinco meses de este año, el presupuesto estatal muestra un superávit de 1,5 billones de rublos, mientras que el presupuesto consolidado muestra un superávit de 3,3 billones de rublos. Solo en mayo, el superávit en el presupuesto estatal fue de casi medio billón de rublos, más de cuatro veces más que en mayo del año pasado. ( _Nota del traductor: el tipo de cambio rublo-euro es actualmente de 60, lo que significa que el estado ruso registrará un superávit de 55 mil millones de euros en los primeros cinco meses de 2022_ ).

Nuestra tarea ahora es crear las condiciones para impulsar la producción y aumentar la oferta en el mercado interno, equilibrando la expansión de la oferta con la demanda final y asegurando el crédito bancario a la economía.

Ya he dicho que hemos tomado medidas especiales para reponer el capital de trabajo de las empresas. En particular, a las empresas de casi todas las industrias se les ha otorgado el derecho de diferir los pagos de la seguridad social para el segundo trimestre de este año. Además, las empresas del sector manufacturero tienen oportunidades más amplias: también pueden beneficiarse del cambio en el tercer trimestre. Básicamente, es un préstamo sin intereses del estado.

A partir de entonces, las contribuciones diferidas no tienen que pagarse de una sola vez. Esto se puede hacer en cuotas iguales durante un período de 12 meses a partir de junio del próximo año.

Continuar. La tasa de interés para las hipotecas subsidiadas por el gobierno se redujo en mayo. El programa de hipotecas subsidiadas se extendió hasta fin de año. Como dije anteriormente, esta medida tiene como objetivo ayudar a las personas a resolver los problemas de vivienda y apoyar la construcción y las industrias relacionadas, que emplean a millones de personas.

Después del repunte de la primavera, las tasas de interés en la economía rusa están cayendo gradualmente y el banco central está bajando su tasa de interés clave. En este contexto, creo que es posible volver a bajar la tasa de interés para las hipotecas con subsidio estatal.

Pero, ¿qué quiero señalar? El programa es válido hasta finales de este año. Esto significa que las personas que deseen mejorar sus condiciones de vida a través de este programa deberán utilizarlo antes de fin de año.

Los montos máximos de préstamo también se mantienen sin cambios: 12 millones de rublos para Moscú y San Petersburgo y seis millones de rublos para el resto de las regiones.

Me gustaría agregar que, en general, es importante para nosotros aumentar la disponibilidad de financiamiento a largo plazo, crédito para la economía. En un futuro próximo, el énfasis en el apoyo a la actividad económica debería pasar de las medidas de estímulo fiscal a los mecanismos de préstamo bancario basados en el mercado.

Absolutamente tenemos que apoyar este proceso. Por ejemplo, asignaremos 120 mil millones de rublos del Fondo Nacional de Prosperidad para aumentar la capacidad de la línea de financiación de proyectos de Vnesheconombank. Esta medida proporcionará créditos adicionales para iniciativas y proyectos por un monto de alrededor de medio billón de rublos.

¡Estimados colegas!
Ya he dicho que desde el principio la blitzkrieg económica contra Rusia no tenía posibilidades de éxito. Al mismo tiempo, como sabemos, y la práctica de los últimos años lo ha demostrado claramente, las sanciones son espadas de doble filo. Hacen un daño comparable, si no mayor, a sus ideólogos y constructores.

No estamos hablando solo de las consecuencias actualmente obvias. Sabemos que entre los líderes europeos se está discutiendo la perspectiva muy preocupante a nivel de conversaciones informales de que se podrían imponer sanciones no solo a Rusia sino también a cualquier otro estado indeseable, que tarde o temprano puede afectar a todos, también a los miembros de la Unión Europea. Los propios sindicatos y las empresas europeas.

Todavía no hemos llegado allí, pero los políticos europeos ya han asestado un duro golpe a su economía, con sus propias manos. Vemos cómo se han agudizado los problemas sociales y económicos en Europa y también en EEUU, cómo han subido los costes de las mercancías, los alimentos, la energía y la gasolina, cómo ha disminuido la calidad de vida de los europeos y debilitado la competitividad de las empresas.

Los expertos estiman que las pérdidas directas y "calculadas" de la UE solo por la manía de las sanciones podrían superar los $ 400 mil millones en el próximo año. Este es el precio de decisiones poco realistas tomadas en contra del sentido común.

Estos costes corren directamente a cargo de las personas y las empresas de la Unión Europea. La inflación ya ha aumentado a más del 20 por ciento en algunos países de la eurozona. Estaba hablando de nuestra inflación, pero los países de la eurozona no realizan operaciones militares, pero la inflación allí ha aumentado, hasta un 20 por ciento en algunos países. Estados Unidos también tiene una inflación inaceptable, la más alta en 40 años.

Sí, por supuesto, incluso en Rusia, la inflación sigue siendo de dos dígitos. Pero ya indexamos beneficios y pensiones, elevamos el salario mínimo y el nivel de subsistencia, protegiendo a los más pobres. A su vez, las altas tasas de interés han permitido que las personas mantengan sus ahorros en el sistema bancario ruso.

Por supuesto, esto es comprensible para las empresas: una tasa de interés clave alta ejerce presión sobre la economía, eso está claro. En la mayoría de los casos, sin embargo, esto es una ventaja para la gente: han devuelto sumas considerables a los bancos dadas las altas tasas de interés.

Esta es la principal diferencia con los países de la UE, donde el aumento de la inflación está reduciendo directamente los ingresos reales de las personas y acabando con sus ahorros, y donde las consecuencias actuales de la crisis afectan principalmente a las personas de bajos ingresos.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*El primer ministro de Australia anuncia el envío de 34 vehículos militares durante su visita a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro de Australia, *Anthony Albanese*, anunció tras su encuentro en Kiev con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, que su país dará 34 vehículos militares más a Ucrania y prohibirá la importación de oro ruso al país oceánico, informaron este lunes fuentes oficiales.

La ayuda, valorada en 99,5 millones de dólares australianos (67,90 millones de dólares estadounidenses o 65 millones de euros), incluye 14 vehículos para el transporte de tropas y 20 vehículos blindados Bushmaster, entre otros equipos militares, de acuerdo con un comunicado de la oficina de Albanese.

El mandatario de Australia hizo este anuncio tras reunirse el domingo en Kiev con el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, y visitar Bucha, Irpin y Hostomel, a las afueras de la capital, en donde vio "de primera mano la devastación y el trauma que ha infligido (Rusia) al pueblo de Ucrania", según el texto oficial.


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Jul 2022)

*El ajuste de cuentas de Putin con Occidente: “el Blitzkrieg económico ha fracasado” [2]*

Para las empresas europeas, el crecimiento de las deudas pendientes y la pérdida del mercado ruso también tienen graves consecuencias a largo plazo. El resultado es obvio: la pérdida de competitividad global y una ralentización sistémica del crecimiento de la economía europea en los próximos años.

Todo ello conduce a un agravamiento de los problemas fundamentales de las sociedades occidentales. Por supuesto, tenemos suficientes problemas propios, pero tengo que hablar de eso ahora, porque siempre nos están señalando con el dedo, mientras que ellos también tienen suficientes problemas propios. También hablé de esto en Davos. La consecuencia inmediata de las acciones de los políticos europeos y los acontecimientos de este año será una mayor profundización de la desigualdad en estos países, lo que a su vez dividirá aún más sus sociedades. No se trata solo de la prosperidad, sino también de los valores de los diferentes grupos en estas sociedades.

Sí, estas contradicciones son suprimidas y barridas debajo de la alfombra. Procedimientos democráticos, elecciones en Europa... francamente, a veces miras lo que está sucediendo allí, qué fuerzas están llegando al poder: todo parece un mundo imaginario en el que los partidos políticos que parecen gemelos se alternan en el poder. Pero nada cambia en el asunto. Los verdaderos intereses del pueblo y de la economía nacional están siendo cada vez más marginados.

Tal alejamiento de la realidad, de las necesidades de la sociedad, conducirá inevitablemente al auge del populismo y al surgimiento de corrientes extremas y radicales, graves cambios socioeconómicos, degradación y, en un futuro cercano, un reemplazo de las élites. Como ves, las fiestas tradicionales cada vez pierden más. Están surgiendo algunos partidos nuevos, pero a menos que sean muy diferentes de los tradicionales, no tienen muchas posibilidades de sobrevivir.

Todos los intentos de poner buena cara al mal juego, toda la palabrería sobre costes supuestamente aceptables en nombre de la pseudounidad no pueden ocultar el punto esencial: la UE ha perdido finalmente su soberanía política y sus élites burocráticas bailan al son de otros, aceptando lo que se les manda desde arriba, perjudicando a su propio pueblo ya su propia economía, a sus propios negocios.

¿Qué más es importante aquí? El deterioro de la economía mundial no es cosa de los últimos meses -ahora me voy a centrar en cosas que me parecen sumamente importantes- lo que está pasando no es resultado de los últimos meses, claro que no. Especialmente no el resultado de la operación militar que Rusia está llevando a cabo en Donbass. Tales afirmaciones son una distorsión abierta y deliberada de los hechos.

El fuerte aumento de la inflación en los mercados de bienes y materias primas era un hecho mucho antes de los acontecimientos de este año. El mundo ha sido empujado a esta situación por años de políticas macroeconómicas irresponsables por parte de los llamados países del G7, incluidas las emisiones descontroladas y la acumulación de deuda no garantizada. Y estos procesos se han acelerado, exacerbados por el estallido de la pandemia del coronavirus en 2020, cuando tanto la oferta como la demanda de bienes y servicios a nivel mundial cayeron drásticamente.

Uno se pregunta: ¿qué tiene que ver nuestra operación militar en el Donbass? Él no tiene nada que ver con eso en absoluto.

Incapaces o no dispuestos a utilizar ninguna otra fórmula, los gobiernos de las principales economías occidentales simplemente pusieron en marcha la imprenta. De esta forma sencilla, comenzaron a cubrir déficits presupuestarios sin precedentes.

Ya di el número: en los últimos dos años, la oferta monetaria en los Estados Unidos ha aumentado en más del 38 por ciento. Solía tardar décadas en aumentar, pero ahora es un 38 por ciento en dos años, o $5,9 billones. En comparación: solo unos pocos países en el mundo tienen un producto interno bruto superior a esta suma.

La oferta monetaria en la UE también aumentó considerablemente durante este período. Ha crecido alrededor de un 20 por ciento o 2,5 billones de euros.

Últimamente he estado escuchando más y más sobre la llamada, perdónenme, no me gusta mencionarme a mí mismo, pero tengo que decir esto, todos escuchamos sobre la llamada "inflación de Putin" en Occidente. Cuando veo esto, siempre pienso: ¿a quién va dirigida esta tontería? Para los que no saben leer ni escribir, eso es todo. Las personas que al menos pueden leer entienden lo que realmente está pasando.

Rusia y nuestras acciones para liberar Donbass no tienen absolutamente nada que ver con eso. Los aumentos de precios de hoy, la inflación, los alimentos y el combustible, la gasolina y los problemas energéticos en general son el resultado de fallas sistémicas en la política económica de la actual administración estadounidense y los burócratas del euro. Están las causas, y sólo en ellas.

También diré algo sobre nuestra operación: sí, tuvo cierta importancia, pero las raíces están precisamente ahí, en su defectuosa política económica. Para Occidente, el inicio de nuestra operación en Donbass es un salvavidas, que les permite culpar a otros por sus propios errores de cálculo, en este caso a Rusia. Pero cualquiera que tenga al menos una educación elemental entiende las verdaderas razones de la situación actual.

Se imprimieron enormes cantidades de dinero, ¿y luego qué? ¿Adónde fue todo el dinero? Es obvio: entre otras cosas, en la compra de bienes y servicios fuera de los países occidentales, ahí es donde fue a parar este dinero impreso. Han comenzado literalmente a "absorber" todo, a "absorber" los mercados globales. Por supuesto, nadie pensó en los intereses de otras naciones, incluidas las más pobres. Se quedaron con las "sobras", y eso también a precios astronómicos.

A fines de 2019, las importaciones en los Estados Unidos eran de aproximadamente $250 mil millones por mes y desde entonces han aumentado a $350 mil millones. Sorprendentemente, el aumento fue del 40 por ciento, proporcional a la inflación sin respaldo de la oferta monetaria en dólares en los últimos años. Lo imprimieron, lo distribuyeron y usaron el dinero para desviar todos los bienes de los mercados de otros países.

Agregaré algo más: Estados Unidos ha sido durante mucho tiempo un importante proveedor de alimentos para el mercado mundial, y con razón están orgullosos de su agricultura, de su tradición agrícola, que es un modelo para muchos, incluidos nosotros, por la camino. Pero hoy, el papel de Estados Unidos ha cambiado drásticamente. El país ha pasado de ser un exportador neto de alimentos a un importador neto. En términos generales, imprimen dinero y atraen flujos de mercancías comprando alimentos en todo el mundo.

En la Unión Europea se puede observar una tasa de aumento aún mayor en las importaciones de bienes. Está claro que este fuerte aumento de la demanda, sin la correspondiente oferta de bienes, ha desencadenado la ola de déficit e inflación global. De ahí la inflación mundial. Casi todo en el mundo se ha encarecido en los últimos años: las materias primas, los bienes de consumo y, sobre todo, los alimentos.

Sí, por supuesto, estos países, incluido Estados Unidos, continúan exportando, pero el equilibrio entre exportaciones e importaciones ya se ha desplazado en la otra dirección: ya hay, creo, 17 mil millones más de importaciones que exportaciones. Eso es todo lo que es.

Según las Naciones Unidas, el índice mundial de precios de los alimentos fue un 50 % más alto en febrero de este año que en mayo de 2020, y el índice combinado de productos básicos se duplicó durante el mismo período.

En las condiciones de este huracán inflacionario, muchos países en desarrollo se hacen una pregunta válida: ¿Por qué están intercambiando materias primas por dólares y euros que se están depreciando ante sus ojos? La conclusión es que la economía de entidades imaginarias inevitablemente será reemplazada por una economía de valores y activos reales.

Según el FMI, las reservas mundiales de divisas ascienden actualmente a 7,1 billones de dólares y 2,5 billones de euros, y ese dinero se deprecia a un 8 % anual. Y además, puede ser confiscado, robado en cualquier momento si a Estados Unidos no le gustan las políticas de un país u otro. Esto se ha vuelto muy real para muchos países que mantienen sus reservas de divisas en estas monedas.

Según los expertos -este es un análisis objetivo- en los próximos años el proceso de convertir las reservas mundiales -simplemente no hay otra manera con tales déficits- en recursos reales -por supuesto que otros países lo harán -como alimentos, energía y otros se producen las materias primas. Es evidente que este proceso impulsará aún más la inflación global del dólar.

En cuanto a Europa, las políticas energéticas fallidas, la fe ciega en las energías renovables y las operaciones bursátiles de gas natural que han provocado el fuerte aumento de los costes de la energía han contribuido aún más al repentino aumento de los precios que hemos presenciado desde el tercer trimestre del año pasado. podría - de nuevo mucho antes de que comenzara nuestra operación en el Donbass. No tenemos absolutamente nada que ver con eso. Lo estropearon ellos mismos, los precios se han disparado y están buscando culpables de nuevo.

Los errores de cálculo de Occidente no solo han encarecido muchos bienes y servicios, sino que también han reducido la producción de fertilizantes, en particular los fertilizantes nitrogenados hechos de gas natural. En general, solo desde mediados del año pasado hasta febrero de este año, los precios de los fertilizantes aumentaron más del 70 por ciento en todo el mundo.

Desafortunadamente, actualmente no hay señales de una reversión de esta tendencia. Al contrario: en este contexto, han bloqueado el trabajo de sus empresas y la logística de las entregas de fertilizantes desde Rusia y Bielorrusia. Al hacerlo, han llevado la situación aún más a un callejón sin salida.

No es difícil predecir futuros desarrollos. La falta de fertilizantes significa rendimientos más bajos y, por lo tanto, el riesgo de escasez de alimentos en el mercado mundial, lo que conducirá a precios aún más altos, poniendo a los países más pobres en particular en riesgo de hambruna. Y eso recaerá de lleno en la conciencia del gobierno estadounidense y los burócratas del euro.

Me gustaría enfatizar una vez más: este problema no surgió hoy, no en los últimos tres o cuatro meses, y definitivamente no fue culpa de Rusia, como ahora están explicando algunos demagogos, asumiendo la responsabilidad de todo lo que está pasando en el mundo. economía vamos a intentar traspasarla a nuestro país.

Por supuesto, podríamos estar felices de escuchar que somos tan poderosos y omnipotentes: la inflación que se dispara en Occidente, en los EE. UU. y en Europa, y cualquier otra cosa que estemos haciendo que haga temblar a todos. Tal vez estaríamos felices de sentir tal poder, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. La situación se viene gestando desde hace años, alimentada por la acción miope de quienes acostumbrados a resolver sus problemas a expensas de los demás, que han confiado y siguen confiando en el mecanismo de emisión de dinero para comprar en exceso, para atraer flujos comerciales exacerbando así los déficits y provocando catástrofes humanitarias en ciertas partes del mundo. Yo podria agregar: Es esencialmente la misma política colonial depredadora del pasado, pero por supuesto en una nueva forma, en una nueva edición, mucho más sutil y sofisticada. No entiendes inmediatamente lo que está pasando.

La tarea más importante de la comunidad mundial es ahora mejorar el suministro de alimentos al mercado mundial, al mismo tiempo que se satisfacen las necesidades de los países donde la situación alimentaria es particularmente precaria.

Una vez que haya asegurado su mercado interno y de alimentos, Rusia puede aumentar significativamente las exportaciones de alimentos y fertilizantes. Nuestras existencias de cereales, por ejemplo, pueden aumentar a 50 millones de toneladas la próxima temporada.

Priorizaremos nuestros envíos a países donde las necesidades alimentarias son mayores y donde existe el riesgo de que crezca el hambre. En primer lugar, se trata de países africanos y de Oriente Medio.

Sin embargo, hay dificultades aquí, que también surgen por causas ajenas a nosotros. Sí, formalmente, los cereales, los alimentos y los fertilizantes rusos no están sujetos a sanciones... Por cierto, los estadounidenses impusieron sanciones a nuestros fertilizantes, los europeos las siguieron. Entonces los estadounidenses los recogieron y se dieron cuenta de en lo que se habían metido. Pero los europeos no hacen eso. Su burocracia funciona como ruedas de molino en un molino del siglo XVIII. Es por eso que todos saben que hicieron algo estúpido, pero de alguna manera revertirlo es difícil por razones burocráticas.

Entonces, repito, Rusia está lista para ayudar a equilibrar los mercados agrícolas mundiales, y ciertamente agradecemos la apertura de nuestros colegas en la ONU, que entienden la urgencia del problema alimentario mundial, para dialogar sobre este tema. El tema de tal conversación podría ser la creación de condiciones normales, logística y financieramente, para aumentar las exportaciones rusas de alimentos y fertilizantes.

En cuanto a las exportaciones de alimentos de Ucrania a los mercados mundiales, y no puedo dejar de mencionar que, lamentablemente, aquí también hay mucha especulación, no obstaculizamos nada. No somos los que minaron los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro. ¿Deberían limpiar las minas y exportarlo? Garantizaremos la seguridad de los barcos mercantes. Eso no es una pregunta en absoluto.

¿Pero de qué estamos hablando? El Departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos estima que Ucrania tiene alrededor de seis millones de toneladas de trigo, lo estimamos en alrededor de cinco millones de toneladas. Y otros siete millones de toneladas de maíz. Eso es todo. Y si considera que el mundo produce 800 millones de toneladas de trigo, entonces cinco millones de toneladas, como comprenderá, no hace ninguna diferencia para el mercado mundial.

Sin embargo, tienen oportunidades de exportación, y no solo a través de los puertos del Mar Negro. Ahí lo tienes, expórtalo a través de Bielorrusia; por cierto, esa es la forma más barata. Sobre Polonia, Rumania, todo lo que quieras. Hay cinco o seis formas de exportar.

No se trata de nosotros, se trata de la cordura de las personas en el poder en Kyiv. Que ellos decidan lo que quieren hacer, y en este caso al menos no miren a sus amos de fuera, de ultramar.

Pero también existe el riesgo de que este grano se utilice para pagar las armas suministradas. Eso sería bastante triste entonces.

¡Estimado amigo!

Como ya he dicho, el mundo moderno se encuentra en un período de cambios dramáticos. Las instituciones internacionales colapsan y fracasan. Las garantías de seguridad están devaluadas. Occidente se ha negado por principio a cumplir sus compromisos anteriores. Llegar a nuevos acuerdos con Occidente ha resultado simplemente imposible.

En esta situación, en el contexto de los crecientes riesgos y amenazas para nosotros, la decisión de Rusia de llevar a cabo la operación militar fue una decisión forzada. Una decisión difícil, por supuesto, pero convincente y necesaria.

Esta es la decisión de un país soberano que tiene el derecho absoluto, basado, por cierto, en la Carta de la ONU, de garantizar su seguridad. Fue una decisión destinada a proteger a nuestros ciudadanos y residentes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass, que durante ocho años han sido objeto de genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev y los neonazis, que cuentan con la protección total de Occidente.

Occidente no solo trató de implementar el escenario "anti-Rusia", sino que también participó activamente en el desarrollo militar del territorio ucraniano, literalmente llenando Ucrania de armas y asesores militares. Continúa haciéndolo hoy. Para ser honesto, a nadie en Occidente le importa el desarrollo de la economía de Ucrania o el bienestar de las personas que viven allí; les importa un carajo, pero nunca escatimaron dinero para crear una cabeza de puente antirrusa de la OTAN en el este para alimentar la agresión, el odio y la rusofobia, y todavía no lo hacen hoy.

Hoy nuestros soldados y oficiales, la milicia de Donbass luchan para proteger a su gente. Defienden el derecho de Rusia a desarrollarse con libertad y seguridad como un gran país multiétnico, tomando sus propias decisiones, determinando su propio futuro, inspirándose en su propia historia, cultura y tradiciones, y rechazando todos los intentos de manipulación desde el exterior para imponer la pseudovalores de deshumanización y degradación moral.

Sin duda, todas las tareas de la operación militar serán cumplidas. La clave de esto es el coraje y el heroísmo de nuestros soldados, la consolidación de la sociedad rusa, cuyo apoyo da fuerza y confianza al ejército y la armada rusos, y una profunda comprensión de la rectitud y la justicia histórica de nuestra causa: construir y el fortalecimiento de una fuerte soberana Rusia.

¿Qué quiero enfatizar? La soberanía en el siglo XXI no puede ser parcial, fragmentaria. Todos sus elementos son igualmente importantes, se refuerzan y complementan.

Por eso es importante para nosotros no sólo defender nuestra soberanía política y nuestra identidad nacional, sino también fortalecer todo lo que conforma la independencia económica del país, su autonomía e independencia financiera, humana y tecnológica.

Las sanciones occidentales se basan en la falsa tesis de que Rusia no es económicamente soberana y altamente vulnerable. Han estado tan ocupados difundiendo mitos sobre el atraso y la débil posición de Rusia en la economía y el comercio mundiales que parecen habérselo creído ellos mismos.

Cuando planearon su blitzkrieg económica, no se dieron cuenta, simplemente ignoraron los hechos reales, que nuestro país ha cambiado en los últimos años.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Al Turiel, que empiece por él mismo, y que dé ejemplo. Este imbécil esta llevando su "se pobre y serás feliz".



Todo el santo día quemando fósiles para dar charlas y entrevistas pidiendo a la gente (a ti o a mí, no a Kill Gates o a Falconetti) que no queme fósiles. 
El problema no son los que venden crecepelo... Y lo digo yo que no he tenido coche en mi vida, voy a todas partes andando o en transporte público... 
Religión climática, y por supuesto que no falte el apocalipsis molón.


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Jul 2022)

*El ajuste de cuentas de Putin con Occidente: “el Blitzkrieg económico ha fracasado” [3]*

Y estos cambios son el resultado de nuestro trabajo planificado para crear una estructura macroeconómica sostenible, garantizar la seguridad alimentaria, implementar programas de sustitución de importaciones, construir nuestro propio sistema de pago, etc.

Por supuesto, las sanciones han presentado al país muchos desafíos difíciles. Algunas empresas todavía tienen problemas con las piezas subcontratadas. Toda una gama de soluciones tecnológicas ya no está disponible para nuestras empresas. La logística está interrumpida.

Por otro lado, todo esto nos abre nuevas posibilidades, muchas veces decimos eso, pero realmente es así. Todo esto es un incentivo para construir una economía que tenga plena -y no sólo parcial- potencia y soberanía tecnológica, productiva, humana y científica.

Por supuesto, una tarea tan compleja no puede, como dicen, resolver en un instante. Hay que continuar el trabajo sistemáticamente y con la vista puesta en el futuro. Así es exactamente como funciona Rusia, implementando planes a largo plazo para el desarrollo de sectores económicos y fortaleciendo la esfera social. Los desafíos actuales solo conducen a ajustes y refinamientos de estos planes, pero no a un cambio en su orientación estratégica.

Hoy quiero centrarme en los principios fundamentales que guiarán el desarrollo de nuestro país y economía.

El primero es la apertura. Las naciones verdaderamente soberanas siempre están listas para trabajar juntas como iguales y en sociedad para hacer su propia contribución al desarrollo global. Por otro lado, los débiles y dependientes suelen buscar enemigos, fomentar la xenofobia o, finalmente, perder su identidad, su independencia, siguiendo ciegamente a su amo.

A pesar de que nuestros amigos occidentales literalmente sueñan con ello, Rusia nunca irá por el camino del autoaislamiento y la autosuficiencia. Además, estamos y seguiremos desarrollando la cooperación con todos aquellos que estén interesados y quieran trabajar con nosotros. Son muchos, no los enumeraré todos. Ellos son la gran mayoría de las personas en la Tierra. No voy a enumerar todos estos países ahora, todo el mundo los conoce.

No digo nada nuevo al recordar que cualquiera que quiera seguir trabajando y trabajando con Rusia se enfrenta a presiones no disimuladas de Estados Unidos y Europa, a veces incluso a amenazas directas. Pero ese chantaje significa poco cuando se trata de países dirigidos por verdaderos líderes que saben exactamente dónde están los intereses de los demás y dónde están los intereses nacionales, los suyos propios y los de su pueblo.

Rusia ampliará la cooperación económica con estos estados y promoverá proyectos conjuntos. Al mismo tiempo, por supuesto, también trabajaremos con empresas occidentales que, a pesar del sin precedentes "girar los brazos a la espalda", continúan operando con éxito en el mercado ruso. Existen.

Vemos el desarrollo de una infraestructura de pago conveniente e independiente en monedas nacionales como una base sólida y predecible para profundizar la cooperación internacional. Y para ayudar a las empresas de nuestros países a construir lazos de logística y cooperación, estamos desarrollando corredores de transporte, aumentando la capacidad de los ferrocarriles y las capacidades de transbordo de los puertos en el Ártico, Este, Sur y otras direcciones. En los mares de Azov y Negro y la cuenca del Caspio en particular, se convertirán en el tramo más importante del Corredor Norte-Sur, que ofrecerá canales sostenibles con Oriente Medio y el Sur de Asia. Suponemos que el tráfico de mercancías allí aumentará constantemente en un futuro próximo.

Pero no sólo el comercio internacional es importante. Rusia tiene la intención de aumentar la cooperación científica, tecnológica, cultural, humanitaria y deportiva basada en la igualdad y el respeto a los socios. Al mismo tiempo, nuestro país se esforzará por asumir un liderazgo responsable en todas estas áreas.

El segundo principio de nuestro desarrollo a largo plazo es nuestra confianza en la libertad empresarial. Cualquier iniciativa privada destinada a beneficiar a Rusia debe recibir el máximo apoyo y espacio para su implementación.

La pandemia y los acontecimientos actuales han confirmado la importancia de la flexibilidad y la libertad en los negocios. Es el sector privado el que, en el entorno difícil y en medio de los intentos de sofocar nuestro desarrollo por cualquier medio necesario, ha demostrado su capacidad para competir en los mercados globales. La adaptación al entorno externo que cambia rápidamente también funciona gracias al sector privado. Debemos asegurar un desarrollo económico dinámico, naturalmente apoyándonos en el sector privado.

Reduciremos aún más la carga administrativa. Por ejemplo, de 2016 a 2018 hubo una moratoria en los controles de rutina de las pequeñas empresas. Posteriormente se amplió hasta finales de 2022. Desde 2020, esta moratoria también incluye a las medianas empresas. Además, el número de controles no programados se ha reducido a casi una cuarta parte.

Pero fuimos más allá y en marzo de este año renunciamos a los controles previstos a todos los empresarios, independientemente de su tamaño, solo con una condición: siempre que sus actividades no estén asociadas a un alto riesgo para las personas y el medio ambiente. Como resultado, el número de controles previstos se ha reducido a una sexta parte en comparación con el año anterior.

¿Por qué estoy hablando de esto con tanto detalle ahora? El punto es que después de la introducción de la moratoria de los controles, este es el resultado, el número de infracciones por parte de los empresarios no ha aumentado, sino que ha disminuido, el número de infracciones ha disminuido. Esto demuestra la madurez y la responsabilidad de la economía rusa. Debe estar motivada y no obligada a cumplir normas y requisitos.

Esto significa que hay muchas razones para dar otro paso crucial hacia adelante: poner fin para siempre a la mayoría de los controles sobre todas las empresas rusas cuyas actividades no están asociadas con altos riesgos. Durante mucho tiempo ha sido claro para todos: no hay razón para controlar a todos. Tiene que haber un enfoque basado en el riesgo. Hago un llamado al gobierno para que establezca parámetros concretos para tal reforma en los próximos meses.

Y aquí hay otro tema que es muy sensible para la economía, y hoy también es un tema de nuestra seguridad nacional y sostenibilidad económica. Con el fin de limitar y minimizar todo tipo de abusos y lagunas para ejercer presión sobre los empresarios, eliminamos sistemáticamente las disposiciones poco claras del derecho penal sobre el llamado derecho penal comercial.

En marzo, se firmó una ley que permite iniciar procesos penales contra empresarios por delitos fiscales solo por iniciativa de la autoridad fiscal, y de ninguna otra manera. En breve debería aprobarse un proyecto de ley para acortar el plazo de prescripción de los delitos fiscales y desalentar los procesos penales después de que se hayan pagado en su totalidad los impuestos atrasados.

( _Nota del traductor: los controles y los procesos penales son viejos problemas en Rusia contra los que Putin ha criticado durante años, pero hasta ahora no con total éxito. Esto se debe a que los fiscales solían tener planes sobre cuántos delitos tenían que llevar ante la justicia, lo cual es por qué los fiscales se han pasado de la raya en repetidas ocasiones. Hace mucho tiempo que se ha abolido, pero cambiar los hábitos de los funcionarios tampoco es fácil en Rusia. Putin sigue presionando sobre el tema, que también es el punto en esta parte de su discurso_ )

En general, se necesita un enfoque cauteloso pero exhaustivo para despenalizar una serie de los denominados delitos de cuello blanco. Por ejemplo, los relacionados con trabajar sin licencia o acreditación. Este es un tema muy delicado hoy en día, ya que nuestros socios occidentales, por ejemplo, se niegan a otorgar tales licencias.

En tales casos, nuestras autoridades no deberían, como dicen, castigar la economía rusa con sus propias manos, especialmente porque nuestros empresarios no tienen realmente la culpa aquí. Usted sabe lo que quiero decir. Los que trabajan en pequeñas empresas lo entienden muy bien. Ha caducado una licencia, nuestros socios occidentales no la renuevan, ¿qué pueden hacer? ¿Deberían salir del negocio? Por supuesto, el estado tiene que tener todo bajo control, pero no debe impedir que funcionen.

Además, también deberíamos considerar elevar el umbral de sanción por falta de pago de derechos y otros pagos obligatorios. Además, hace mucho tiempo que no cambiamos los parámetros para definir siniestros grandes y particularmente grandes, a pesar de la inflación acumulada. Esta incompatibilidad de la ley con la realidad de la vida debe ser corregida. Desde 2016 hasta ahora, la inflación se ha acumulado al 50 por ciento, pero estos parámetros no han cambiado, obviamente deben cambiarse.

Finalmente, deben examinarse los motivos de la prisión preventiva de empresarios y la ampliación de las investigaciones. No es ningún secreto que estas disposiciones se aplican muy a menudo sin que exista una necesidad objetiva de ellas.

Como resultado, las empresas se ven obligadas a suspender sus operaciones o cerrar por completo mientras continúan las investigaciones. En este caso, además de las pérdidas directas y la pérdida de cuota de mercado y puestos de trabajo, también está en juego la reputación de las empresas y de sus directivos.

Estoy alertando a los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley sobre la necesidad de poner fin a esta práctica. Insto al gobierno a trabajar con la Corte Suprema para preparar los cambios legislativos apropiados. Pido que este trabajo esté terminado para el 1 de octubre de este año.

Además, el Consejo de Seguridad ha dado un mandato especial para analizar situaciones en las que se inicia un proceso penal pero no se lleva a cabo un juicio. El número de estos casos ha aumentado significativamente en los últimos años. Está claro para todos lo que hay detrás. Los procedimientos a menudo se inician sin justificación suficiente o se utilizan para presionar a empresas o personas. Discutiremos este tema por separado en el otoño y tomaremos más decisiones relacionadas con la legislación y la organización del trabajo de aplicación de la ley.

Por supuesto, los equipos de gestión regionales juegan un papel importante en la creación de un entorno empresarial moderno. En el foro de San Petersburgo, tradicionalmente señalo las regiones que han logrado un progreso significativo en la Calificación Nacional del Clima de Inversión realizada por la Agencia de Iniciativas Estratégicas.

Hay cambios en los tres primeros lugares. Además de Moscú y Tartaristán, que todavía están en la cima, este año también se ha agregado la región alrededor de Moscú. A lo largo del año, ha avanzado del octavo lugar al top-3. Las regiones de Tula, Nizhny Novgorod, Tyumen, Novgorod, Sakhalin, San Petersburgo y Bashkortostán también se encuentran en la parte superior de la clasificación.

Por separado, me gustaría mencionar las regiones con mayor progreso: la región de Kurgan con un aumento de 36 lugares, las regiones de Perm y Altai con un aumento de 26 lugares, Ingushetia con 24 lugares y la región de Ivanovo con un aumento de 17 lugares. .

Agradezco y felicito a nuestros colegas de las regiones por este trabajo.

Y, por supuesto, los equipos gubernamentales y regionales y locales deben prestar especial atención al apoyo de las iniciativas empresariales de los ciudadanos en pueblos pequeños y comunidades remotas. También tenemos ejemplos exitosos de esto. Entre otras cosas, se trata de la creación de software popular, la venta a nivel nacional de alimentos orgánicos y productos de nuestra propia producción a través de plataformas de Internet rusas.

Es importante crear nuevas oportunidades aquí, introducir formatos comerciales modernos, incluidas plataformas electrónicas, como dije anteriormente, para reducir el costo de logística, transporte y otros, incluido el uso de oficinas postales rusas modernizadas.

También debemos ayudar a los empleados de pequeñas empresas, los autónomos y los jóvenes empresarios a adquirir habilidades y competencias adicionales. Pido que estas medidas, que están dirigidas específicamente a los pueblos pequeños, las zonas rurales y las regiones remotas, se incluyan como un punto especial en el proyecto nacional para el desarrollo de las pequeñas y medianas empresas.

También me gustaría dirigirme a nuestros líderes y dueños de grandes empresas, a nuestros grandes empresarios y gerentes.

Queridos colegas, queridos amigos!

El éxito real y duradero, el sentido de la dignidad y la confianza en uno mismo solo pueden provenir de conectar su futuro y el futuro de sus hijos con su patria. Tenemos relaciones duraderas con muchas personas y conozco el estado de ánimo de muchos de nuestros líderes corporativos y propietarios. Te he escuchado decir muchas veces que administrar un negocio es mucho más que obtener ganancias, y es cierto, se trata de hacer una diferencia en la vida que te rodea, contribuyendo al desarrollo de tu ciudad natal, la región y todo el país. , es sumamente importante para la autorrealización, al servicio de las personas y de la sociedad, nada puede reemplazar eso. Este es el sentido de la vida, el sentido del trabajo.

Los acontecimientos recientes solo han confirmado lo que siempre he dicho: es más seguro en casa. Aquellos que no querían escuchar este mensaje obvio han perdido cientos de millones, si no miles de millones, de dólares en Occidente, lo que ha demostrado ser un refugio seguro para el capital.

( _Nota del traductor: De hecho, esto es lo que Putin ha estado predicando durante años, instando a los rusos ricos a que devuelvan su riqueza y su capital a Rusia, incluso dándoles amnistías y eximiéndolos del pago de impuestos evadidos en la fuga de capitales. activos en Occidente está mostrando, Putin tenía razón en su advertencia_ )

Me gustaría decir una vez más a mis colegas, incluidos los que están en la audiencia y los que no están aquí hoy: por favor, no caigan en viejas trampas. Nuestro país tiene un enorme potencial y aún quedan muchas tareas por realizar. Invierta aquí, invierta en la creación de nuevos negocios y empleos, desarrolle la infraestructura turística, apoye las escuelas, las universidades, la salud y el ámbito social, la cultura y el deporte. Sé que muchos lo hacen, sé que solo quiero reiterar.

Los Bakhrushins y Morozovs, Shchukins y Ryabushins, Akchurins y Galeevs, Apanaevs y Matsievs, Mamontovs, Tretyakovs, Arsanovs, Dadashevs y Hajievs entendieron su misión de esta manera. Muchas familias rusas, tártaras, buriatas, chechenas, daguestaníes, yakutas, osetias, judías, armenias y otras familias de comerciantes y empresarios no dejaron herederos, pero escribieron sus nombres para siempre en la historia de nuestro país.

Por cierto, me gustaría enfatizar algo más. Nadie sabe todavía qué es más importante para los herederos, los herederos potenciales del capital: el dinero y las propiedades que heredaron, o la buena reputación de sus antepasados y el servicio a su país. Nadie puede quitarles eso, disculpe mi lenguaje, nadie puede beber eso.

Y lo que se quedará con las generaciones futuras es su buen nombre, se quedará con ellos para siempre. Y que seguramente heredarán, de generación en generación, los ayudará, los apoyará en la vida, los hará aún más fuertes que cualquier dinero o propiedad que puedan heredar.

¡Estimados colegas!

El tercer principio de nuestro desarrollo a largo plazo es una política macroeconómica responsable y equilibrada. Es precisamente esta política la que nos ha permitido resistir en gran medida la presión sin precedentes de las sanciones. Pero repito: para nosotros esta política es importante no solo para responder a los desafíos actuales, sino también a largo plazo. No repetiremos las desafortunadas experiencias de nuestros colegas occidentales que han comenzado una espiral inflacionaria y han desequilibrado sus finanzas.

Nuestro objetivo es desarrollar la economía de manera sostenida en los próximos años, reducir la carga de la inflación sobre los ciudadanos y las empresas, y alcanzar nuestra meta de inflación del cuatro por ciento a mediano y largo plazo. Empecé con la inflación hoy, y ahora quiero decirlo: el cuatro por ciento sigue siendo nuestro objetivo.

He encargado al gobierno que elabore propuestas de nuevas reglas para el presupuesto estatal. Su objetivo es asegurar la previsibilidad de la política financiera y crear las condiciones para un aprovechamiento óptimo de la situación del comercio exterior. Todo esto es necesario para fortalecer la base del crecimiento económico y resolver los problemas de infraestructura y tecnología, que es la base para mejorar el bienestar de los ciudadanos.

Sí, algunas de las monedas de reserva del mundo se están suicidando, eso es obvio, ciertamente sus tendencias suicidas son obvias. Por supuesto, no tiene sentido “esterilizar” nuestra oferta monetaria hoy con esto. Pero el principio más importante, solo gastar tanto como ganamos, permanece, nadie lo ha abolido.

El cuarto principio de nuestro desarrollo es la justicia social. El crecimiento de la economía, el emprendimiento, las oportunidades industriales y el potencial científico y tecnológico del país deben tener un fuerte componente social. Este desarrollo debe conducir a una reducción de la desigualdad y no a un aumento de la misma, como es el caso en algunos otros países. Y, francamente, tampoco somos campeones cuando se trata de resolver esta tarea, todavía tenemos muchas preguntas y problemas aquí.

Reducir la pobreza y la desigualdad requiere demanda de productos nacionales en todo el país, lo que significa reducir la brecha en el potencial regional, crear nuevos empleos donde más se necesitan y universalmente se crean las condiciones para un mayor desarrollo económico.

Me gustaría enfatizar: la dinámica positiva de los ingresos reales de las personas y la reducción de la pobreza son los principales indicadores de la eficiencia del gobierno, las agencias y el estado en su conjunto. A pesar de todas las dificultades objetivas, este año debemos lograr resultados tangibles, y el gobierno se ha fijado esa meta.


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Jul 2022)

*El ajuste de cuentas de Putin con Occidente: “el Blitzkrieg económico ha fracasado” [4]*

Reitero, damos especial apoyo a los colectivos más vulnerables de la población: pensionistas, familias con niños y personas en situaciones difíciles.

Cada año las pensiones se incrementan por encima de la tasa de inflación. Se incrementaron dos veces este año, incluido un diez por ciento adicional el 1 de junio.

El salario mínimo también se elevó en un 10 por ciento, al igual que las pensiones y el salario digno asociado con muchos otros beneficios y asignaciones; en consecuencia, estos también deben incrementarse, lo que afecta directamente los ingresos de unos 15 millones de personas.

En los últimos años hemos construido un sistema de apoyo integral para familias necesitadas con niños. Las mujeres pueden recibir apoyo estatal desde el comienzo del embarazo hasta que el niño cumpla 17 años. ( _Nota del traductor: Escribiré un artículo separado sobre esto en los próximos días, porque me sorprendí cuando descubrí cuán masivamente se apoya a las familias con niños en Rusia_ ) .

El bienestar y la prosperidad de las personas son los factores más importantes del desarrollo demográfico, y aquí la situación es extremadamente difícil frente a las olas demográficas negativas. Menos de 100.000 niños nacieron en Rusia en abril, casi un 13 por ciento menos que en abril de 2020.

Pido al gobierno que revise constantemente el desarrollo de medidas de apoyo adicionales para familias con niños. Deben ser radicales y proporcionales al desafío demográfico extremo al que nos enfrentamos.

El futuro de Rusia es una familia con dos, tres o más hijos. Por eso no deberíamos hablar sólo de apoyo económico directo, sino también de adecuar específicamente el sistema sanitario y educativo y todos los ámbitos que condicionan la calidad de vida de las familias con niños.

Este es uno de los objetivos de la iniciativa social nacional que trabajan en conjunto los equipos regionales y la Agencia de Inversiones Estratégicas. En el otoño evaluaremos los resultados de este trabajo y resumiremos la evaluación de la calidad de vida en las regiones para que las mejores prácticas y experiencias estén disponibles a nivel nacional.

Otro, el quinto principio en el que Rusia basa su política económica es el rápido desarrollo de la infraestructura.

Ya hemos aumentado el gasto público directo en la expansión de las carreteras arteriales. El próximo año se lanzará un plan a gran escala para construir y rehabilitar la red de carreteras nacionales y regionales. Al menos el 85 por ciento debe actualizarse dentro de los cinco años.

Estamos utilizando activamente nuevos instrumentos, como préstamos presupuestarios para infraestructura. Dichos préstamos se otorgan a 15 años a una tasa de interés del tres por ciento. Ya he dicho que la demanda de esto es mucho mayor de lo que originalmente planeamos. Hay muchos proyectos bien establecidos y prometedores en las regiones que no debemos demorar en lanzar. Todavía estamos pensando en qué hacer con esta medida de financiación. Hablamos de esto anoche. En cualquier caso, todo lo que puedo decir ahora es que este instrumento funciona de manera confiable.

Otro tema es la modernización de la infraestructura municipal. Muchos problemas se han acumulado aquí. La industria está crónicamente subinvertida, estimada en 4,5 billones de rublos. Más del 40 por ciento de las redes deben ser reemplazadas. Esto conduce a una baja eficiencia y altas pérdidas. Al mismo tiempo, alrededor del tres por ciento de las redes se deterioran cada año, mientras que solo el dos por ciento se reemplaza por otras nuevas, lo que significa que el problema empeora cada año. ( _Nota del traductor: aquí estamos hablando de tuberías de agua y calefacción y similares_ ) .

Propongo juntar fondos y emprender un programa integral de modernización de los sectores de vivienda y servicios públicos, coordinado con otros planes de desarrollo de infraestructura y con la revisión del parque de viviendas. El objetivo es cambiar fundamentalmente la situación, para reducir constantemente la proporción de redes obsoletas, tal como lo estamos haciendo con el reasentamiento de los albergues y la reparación de caminos. Discutiremos los temas de vivienda y construcción en detalle con los gobernadores en la reunión de la próxima semana del Presidium del Consejo de Estado.

Además, propongo por separado aumentar la financiación de proyectos para crear un entorno urbano agradable en pueblos pequeños y asentamientos históricos. Este programa funciona bien. Propongo asignar diez mil millones de rublos adicionales al año para estos proyectos en 2023 y 2024.

Se pondrán a disposición fondos adicionales para la regeneración urbana en el Lejano Oriente. Hago un llamado al gobierno para que proporcione topes separados para la infraestructura y la modernización del sector de la vivienda y los servicios públicos y otros programas de desarrollo en los préstamos presupuestarios.

El desarrollo rural integral es nuestra principal prioridad. Las personas que trabajan en el campo, que alimentan a nuestro país y, como ahora es evidente, a gran parte del mundo, deben vivir en condiciones cómodas y dignas. En este sentido, hago un llamado al gobierno para que proporcione fondos adicionales para el programa correspondiente. Los derechos de exportación por la venta de productos agrícolas pueden convertirse aquí en una fuente de financiación. Esta es una fuente permanente. Por supuesto, puede fluctuar, pero es permanente.

Al mismo tiempo, propongo ampliar los programas para la renovación y modernización de las casas culturales rurales, así como los teatros y museos regionales y municipales, asignando 6 mil millones de rublos a cada uno en 2023 y 2024.

Lo que acabo de decir en el área de la cultura es sumamente importante para las personas. Permítanme darles un ejemplo muy reciente: cuando se otorgó la Orden de Héroe del Trabajo, uno de los homenajeados, Vladimir Afrikanovich Mikhailov de Yakutia, pidió ayuda directamente para construir un centro cultural en su pueblo natal. Por supuesto que definitivamente lo haremos. Pero el hecho de que se esté hablando a todos los niveles demuestra que hay mucha demanda.

Me desviaré un poco, lo cual es apropiado ahora, con el inicio del verano, la temporada tradicional de vacaciones en Rusia.

Cada año, más y más turistas quieren visitar los paisajes naturales más hermosos de nuestro país: parques nacionales, santuarios de vida silvestre, reservas naturales. Se estima que el flujo de turistas este año superará los 12 millones de personas. Es importante que las autoridades, empresarios y turistas sepan qué está y qué no está permitido en estas áreas, dónde se pueden construir instalaciones turísticas y dónde está estrictamente prohibido, donde se presentan riesgos para los ecosistemas únicos y delicados.

La Duma del Estado ya está deliberando sobre un proyecto de ley que regularía el turismo en áreas especialmente protegidas y crearía un marco civilizado para estas actividades.

En este sentido me gustaría señalar lo siguiente: todas las decisiones que se toman aquí hay que calcularlas y sopesarlas, tenemos que tomárnoslas en serio.

En particular, me gustaría mencionar la tarea de proteger y preservar el lago Baikal. En particular, un proyecto único tiene como objetivo desarrollar el complejo urbano de Baikalsk, que debería convertirse en un modelo de gestión reflexiva y ecológicamente orientada.

La tarea no es solo eliminar el daño a la naturaleza causado por las actividades de la fábrica de pulpa y papel de Baikalsk, sino también llevar a la ciudad a un nivel de vida fundamentalmente diferente y convertirla en un sello distintivo del ecoturismo ruso. El proyecto debe llevarse a cabo utilizando las tecnologías más avanzadas y fuentes de energía respetuosas con el medio ambiente.

De manera más general, desarrollaremos tecnologías limpias para lograr nuestros objetivos de ecologizar nuestros negocios y reducir las emisiones de contaminantes a la atmósfera, particularmente en los grandes centros industriales. También continuaremos trabajando en proyectos de economía circular, protección ambiental y protección climática, de los que hablé extensamente aquí en el foro el año pasado.

Por lo tanto, en mi opinión, el sexto principio general y unificador de nuestro trabajo de desarrollo es lograr una soberanía tecnológica real mediante la creación de un sistema integral de desarrollo económico, independiente de instituciones extranjeras para componentes importantes. Debemos construir todas las esferas de la vida en un nivel cualitativamente nuevo de tecnología, mientras no solo seamos usuarios de las soluciones de otros, sino que poseamos las claves tecnológicas para crear bienes y servicios de próxima generación.

En los últimos años, hemos prestado mucha atención a la sustitución de importaciones y hemos logrado el éxito en varias áreas: agricultura, fabricación de productos farmacéuticos y dispositivos médicos, industria de defensa y otras áreas.

Pero, y me gustaría enfatizar que tenemos muchas discusiones en la sociedad al respecto, la sustitución de importaciones no es una panacea, no es una solución radical. Si solo imitamos a los demás, si tratamos de reemplazar los productos de otras personas, incluso si son copias de la más alta calidad, entonces corremos el riesgo de quedarnos atrás constantemente mientras tenemos que estar un paso adelante para desarrollar nuestras propias tecnologías competitivas. productos y servicios Crear servicios que puedan convertirse en nuevos estándares globales.

Permítanme recordarles que Sergey Korolev no siguió el camino de copiar y mejorar parcialmente los cohetes capturados, sino que miró hacia el futuro y propuso un paquete único para construir el cohete R-7, que abrió el camino a la humanidad hacia el espacio. establecer un estándar para todo el mundo y para las próximas décadas.

Los fundadores de muchos programas científicos soviéticos trabajaron de manera proactiva de esta manera, e incluso hoy nuestros diseñadores lideran con dignidad, apoyándose en esta base. Gracias a ellos, Rusia dispone de armas hipersónicas que no tienen analogía en el mundo. Rosatom es líder en tecnología nuclear y desarrolla la flota de rompehielos nucleares. Muchas soluciones rusas en el campo de la inteligencia artificial y el procesamiento de big data son las mejores del mundo.

Repito: el desarrollo tecnológico es una tendencia dominante que marcará no solo la década actual sino todo el siglo XXI. Discutiremos en profundidad el tema de la construcción de una nueva economía tecnológica, la tecnoeconomía, en la próxima sesión del Consejo de Desarrollo Estratégico. Hay muchos temas para discutir y, sobre todo, para tomar decisiones. Estoy pensando en el desarrollo de la enseñanza de la ingeniería y la transferencia de los avances científicos a la economía real mediante la financiación de empresas de alta tecnología de rápido crecimiento. También discutiremos el desarrollo de tecnologías de extremo a extremo y el progreso de los proyectos de transformación digital en industrias individuales.

Me gustaría enfatizar que, por supuesto, es imposible producir todo y todos, y no es necesario. Sin embargo, debemos tener todas las tecnologías importantes para poder configurar nuestra propia producción para cada producto en poco tiempo si es necesario. Lo hicimos cuando aseguramos rápidamente la producción de vacunas contra el coronavirus, y ahora hemos iniciado la producción de muchos otros productos y servicios.

Por ejemplo, después de que los socios hostiles del fabricante de camiones KAMAZ abandonaran el mercado ruso, su nicho ahora está siendo ocupado por empresas nacionales. Y estamos hablando del suministro de componentes no solo para los modelos tradicionales de la fábrica, sino también para futuras series de vehículos de larga distancia, transporte y pesados.

También me gustaría mencionar el sistema de pago con tarjeta Mir, que ha reemplazado exitosamente a Visa y MasterCard en el mercado nacional y ahora está ampliando su alcance geográfico, ganando gradualmente reconocimiento internacional.

Otro ejemplo es St. Petersburg Tractor Works. El ex socio extranjero se negó a vender motores y brindar servicios de garantía. ¿Quién se hizo cargo? Los constructores de motores de Yaroslavl y Tutaev: comenzaron a suministrar sus propios motores. Como resultado, la producción de maquinaria agrícola en la Planta de Tractores de San Petersburgo en marzo y abril de este año fue un récord para la empresa, no una disminución, sino un aumento récord.

Estoy seguro de que habrá cada vez más prácticas positivas y casos de éxito como este.

Repito: Rusia tiene las reservas humanas, científicas y tecnológicas para desarrollar productos que tienen una demanda particular hoy en día, incluidos equipos domésticos y de construcción, equipos industriales y de servicios.

La tarea de hoy es aumentar la capacidad y establecer las líneas de producción necesarias en poco tiempo. Y uno de los puntos más importantes es un ambiente cómodo para los negocios, así como la disponibilidad de instalaciones de producción preparadas.

Le pido al gobierno que presente los puntos de referencia para el nuevo funcionamiento de los clústeres industriales para el otoño. ¿Qué es importante aquí?

Primero, la financiación. Los proyectos lanzados en estos grupos deben recibir préstamos asequibles a largo plazo con un plazo de hasta diez años y una tasa de interés anual de no más del siete por ciento en rublos. Hemos discutido todos estos temas, incluso con empresas. Todos están de acuerdo y lo haremos.

El segundo punto es la fiscalidad. En los clústeres necesitamos asegurar un bajo nivel de impuestos presuntivos, incluyendo las primas de seguridad social.

En tercer lugar, es necesario respaldar la producción en etapa inicial mediante la elaboración de un paquete de pedidos, incluida la concesión de subsidios para la compra de productos terminados de estas empresas. El problema no es fácil, pero creo que las subvenciones serán necesarias. Son necesarios para asegurar el mercado. Sólo tenemos que trabajar en ello con calma.

En cuarto lugar, necesitamos una administración simplificada, que incluya controles mínimos o inexistentes, y controles fiscales y aduaneros convenientes y no onerosos para las empresas.

En quinto lugar, y quizás lo más importante, se deben establecer mecanismos para garantizar la demanda a largo plazo de nuevos productos innovadores que recién ingresan al mercado. Me gustaría llamar la atención del gobierno sobre el hecho de que este trato preferencial y los grupos industriales correspondientes están programados para introducirse a partir del 1 de enero de 2023.

Lo que quiero decir en este contexto. Se espera que tanto los puntos de crecimiento industrial nuevos como los existentes atraigan a las pequeñas empresas. Al mismo tiempo, es importante para el emprendedor, para las organizaciones pequeñas, ver el horizonte, comprender las perspectivas.

En este contexto, por supuesto, me gustaría pedirle al gobierno que cree un instrumento para acuerdos a largo plazo entre empresas estatales y pequeñas y medianas empresas junto con la Asociación de Pequeñas y Medianas Empresas y nuestras grandes empresas. De esta forma, la demanda de los productos de estas empresas está asegurada en los próximos años, y los proveedores pueden comprometerse con confianza a crear una producción nueva o expandir la existente para cumplir con ese mandato.

Agregaría que ya hemos reducido significativamente el tiempo que lleva construir plantas industriales y eliminado procedimientos innecesariamente engorrosos, pero aún queda mucho por hacer y hay espacio para mejorar. Por ejemplo, todavía se necesitan entre uno y medio y tres años para construir una planta de fabricación desde cero, y la compra de terrenos desarrollados todavía se dificulta debido a las altas tasas de interés de los préstamos.

En este sentido, propongo introducir una herramienta fundamentalmente nueva, la hipoteca industrial, para permitir que las empresas nacionales introduzcan rápidamente los productos necesarios. Estoy hablando de préstamos concesionarios a largo plazo con una tasa de interés anual del cinco por ciento. Las empresas que planean comprar espacio listo para la producción son elegibles para tales préstamos. Pido al gobierno que arregle de inmediato todos los detalles con el sector bancario ruso para que las hipotecas industriales estén plenamente operativas en un futuro próximo.

¡Estimado amigo!

La velocidad y la magnitud de los cambios en la economía mundial, las finanzas y las relaciones internacionales están aumentando. El rechazo a la globalización en favor de un modelo de crecimiento multipolar es cada vez más claro. Por supuesto, la formación, el nacimiento del nuevo orden mundial es un proceso difícil. Todavía enfrentaremos muchos desafíos, riesgos y factores que son difíciles de predecir y prever hoy.

Sin embargo, está claro que las reglas sustantivas del nuevo orden mundial serán establecidas por estados fuertes y soberanos, es decir, por aquellos que no siguen el camino ya trazado por otros. Solo los estados fuertes y soberanos tienen algo que decir en este orden mundial emergente, o están condenados a convertirse, o permanecer, en una colonia sin poder.

Hay que esforzarse por avanzar, cambiar, sentir el aliento de los tiempos y mostrar la voluntad y determinación nacional para hacerlo. Rusia entra en la era venidera como un país poderoso y soberano. Estamos seguros de que aprovecharemos al máximo las tremendas nuevas oportunidades que se abren en este momento y creceremos aún más.

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## coscorron (4 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Mucho defender a Ucrania hasta el último ucraniano, banderitas solidarias y enviar armas para que se maten, pero están reconociendo implícitamente que todo ha sido una estupidez y que el objetivo no era proteger a Ucrania.



Lo de defender la democracia en Ucrania no se lo ha creido ni el que asó la manteca ...


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Como dicen en mi pueblo... For you the fat female dog...
> 
> Dinosaurios me dice dice, cualquiera de esas que te he puesto, tiene más tecnología que todas las empresas de los BRICS juntas, toodas, que de los brics, me encajan Embraer y emerson, el resto nada... Y Embraer no sé si ya es de Boeing...
> 
> ...



Hay que joderse, que alguien hable de "valor" y que al mismo tiempo apoyase la creación de una URSS 2.0.....


----------



## Roscodevino (4 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los pro rusos celebrando la conquista de 2 ciudades tras perder medio ejercito en 3 meses. Y sin lograr embolsar y capturar a fuerzas ucranianas. Y cada dia llegan mas armas a Ucrania sistemas antiareos,misiles de largo alcance. La otan ha perdido el respeto a rusia y entrega a ucrania armas impensables al principio de la guerra. El tiempo juega contra rusia



te doy un zank por esa elegancia quedando como un subnormal


----------



## ATDTn (4 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Nazionalista hezpañol con el culo en llamas.



Nada, ni uno ideas ni frases propias.
Lo que me define a mí es nacionalista mamarracho?
Eso se llama proyectar tus m***** a los demas


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Todo el santo día quemando fósiles para dar charlas y entrevistas pidiendo a la gente (a ti o a mí, no a Kill Gates o a Falconetti) que no queme fósiles.
> El problema no son los que venden crecepelo... Y lo digo yo que no he tenido coche en mi vida, voy a todas partes andando o en transporte público...
> Religión climática, y por supuesto que no falte el apocalipsis molón.



El mensaje transmitido por Turiel de que los combustibles fósiles se acaban es igual de correcto tanto si Turiel personalmente viaja en barco de vela, como si toma un avión; tanto si se desplaza en vehículo a motor, como si va en bicicleta. Turiel es únicamente un experto que expone una teoría, no un profeta que predique una religión. Eso se lo dejamos a Greta.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de defender la democracia en Ucrania no se lo ha creido ni el que asó la manteca ...



Tampoco lo de "nesnazificar"


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Jul 2022)

Pedro12 dijo:


> *El ajuste de cuentas de Putin con Occidente: “el Blitzkrieg económico ha fracasado” [4]*
> 
> Reitero, damos especial apoyo a los colectivos más vulnerables de la población: pensionistas, familias con niños y personas en situaciones difíciles.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. Veo que el discurso está traducido en alemán por un Alemán que vive en Rusia. Discurso largo de una hora y luego respondiendo a preguntas durante tres horas.


----------



## coscorron (4 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tampoco lo de "nesnazificar"



Yo desde luego que tampoco ... Intereses estratégicos sin más.


----------



## Erwin (4 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El mensaje transmitido por Turiel de que los combustibles fósiles se acaban es igual de correcto tanto si Turiel personalmente viaja en barco de vela, como si toma un avión; tanto si se desplaza en vehículo a motor, como si va en bicicleta. Turiel es únicamente un experto que expone una teoría, no un profeta que predique una religión. Eso se lo dejamos a Greta.



y en muy poco vamos a ser MUY CONSCIENTES de ello


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Jul 2022)

Pedro12 dijo:


> Esta es la principal diferencia con los países de la UE, donde el aumento de la inflación está reduciendo directamente los ingresos reales de las personas y acabando con sus ahorros, y donde las consecuencias actuales de la crisis afectan principalmente a las personas de bajos ingresos.



Los tipos de interes en Rusia son del 10% (con todo el margen que esto conlleva) y en el "Mundo Libre", del 0-1%.

Hasta un cuñado como yo sabe, palillo en boca, quien va a salvar a su economia y quien va a terminar pagando 50€ por una sandia.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Grecia ha confirmado que acaba de entregar a Ucrania un paquete de bolsitas con golosinas variadas para las fiestas de cumpleaños de sus soldados. Incluyen:
> 
> - 122 TOMA BMP-1
> 
> ...



Alguien sabe de donde proceden los 20.000 fusiles AK-47 que envia Grecia a Ucrania, de armas decomisadas a delincuentes albaneses o macedonios ???, algun barco que traficaba con armas y atravesaba aguas helenas ???.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente.
Lo he contado más veces, aquí en Rusia, como ayuda estatal, cuando tienes un hijo, recibes 5000 euros (bueno ahora serán como 10.000 euros, gracias a la fortaleza del rublo...).
Eso sí, el Estado solo permite que te gastes ese dinero en:

a) Educación
b) Medicinas-Seguros

El Banco solo suelta la pasta si le traes los justificantes debidamente cumplimentados.
Así te evitas que los padres se lo gasten en fiestas, alcohol, viajes a Maldivas o en la bonoloto, que es lo que harían en Europa sin duda.

Aparte, recibes ayuda por parte de las regiones rusas, y también de las ciudades. Moscú te aportaba una cesta al nacimiento, con pañales, cremas, potitos, etc. Y el oblast correspondiente, otras ayudas sociales.

En cualquier caso Rusia tiene un problema con la demografía, aunque es cierto que los musulmanes de la federación están compensando la baja natalidad del oeste del país.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pilatos al volver a Roma inició una campaña en el senado para acabar con los judíos, los cristianos eran lo mismo que judíos para los romanos y por eso cayeron unos cuantos en las fauces de los leones, aunque el objetivo era otro. Los israelitas tienen una forma muy extraña de hacer amigos.



No se de donde sale lo que hizo Pilatos en Roma, lo que nos dicen los textos antiguos es que Tiberio lo llamo a consultas a Roma, Poncio Pilatos y su mujer Claudia Procula, regresaron a la capital del imperio por via terreste, un par de meses de viaje, en ese lapso de tiempo murio Tiberio y le sucederia Caligula, no se sabe si fue castigado, continuo en politica o se retiro y regreso a su Tarraco natal.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania entrega los cuerpos de 400 soldados rusos y Moscú los recoge en secreto.*
El gobierno de *Ucrania* ha entregado hasta la fecha los cuerpos sin vida de más de 400 soldados rusos caídos en combate y *Rusia* "lo recoge en secreto", evitando hacerlo públicamente para que la población no lo vea, según Kiev.

Estos datos fueron ofrecidos por Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimera ministra responsable de la reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados de Ucrania, en el espacio conjunto de noticias que emiten las cadenas de televisión locales y que difunden las agencia del país.

"Ya hemos devuelto más de 400 cuerpos... Definitivamente son muy pocos, porque sabemos que hay muchos más", explicó la responsable gubernamental.


----------



## ZARGON (4 Jul 2022)

Tal vez algun conforero pueda pasar los subtitulos. Solo las imágenes ya valen la risa


----------



## HDR (4 Jul 2022)

No sé qué clase de economía pretende tener un país con una Nadia Calviño como ministra del tema.


----------



## vermer (4 Jul 2022)

40 son muchos. Desde hace 2 ya han empezado a asesinar abuelos (grazie, Antonio y Pablenin), tanto de forma activa como pasiva (falta de atención. En muchos hospitales ha sido acojonante: "ale, lleva al abuelo a casa y que no coja frío"".)
Ahora llega la "cuarta dosis". Veremos sus efectos. Pero si no es la cuarta, será la sexta, o ....pero será. Con kakunas o con lo que sea. Que estamos en manos de psicópatas es una obviedad, pero en España es que da el cante.
Joder con Occidente...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

⚡El ataque a Bakhmut

Según RSOTMDIVISION, el Grupo Wagner tomó Klinovoe


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Putin estuvo de acuerdo con la propuesta de Shoigu de otorgar el título de Héroe de Rusia al comandante del grupo "O", el coronel general Alexander Lapin


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé qué clase de economía pretende tener un país con una Nadia Calviño como ministra del tema.



¡Qué economía? ni idea, pero la de ella seguro que ya está arreglada de por vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Como se trasladó al fin de la reunión entre el presidente Vladimir Putin y el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, se firmará un decreto para otorgar el título de Héroe de Rusia al comandante del Grupo "O", el coronel general Alexander Pavlovich Lapin, así como al general de división Esedulla.

Los comandantes recibirán las Estrellas de los Héroes de Rusia por completar con éxito las misiones de combate durante las cuales el territorio de la República Popular de Luhansk fue liberado de las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## ZARGON (4 Jul 2022)

Arreglado


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El mensaje transmitido por Turiel de que los combustibles fósiles se acaban es igual de correcto tanto si Turiel personalmente viaja en barco de vela, como si toma un avión; tanto si se desplaza en vehículo a motor, como si va en bicicleta. Turiel es únicamente un experto que expone una teoría, no un profeta que predique una religión. Eso se lo dejamos a Greta.



Cuando vea que la élite renuncia al Jet creeré....


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No se de donde sale lo que hizo Pilatos en Roma, lo que nos dicen los textos antiguos es que Tiberio lo llamo a consultas a Roma, Poncio Pilatos y su mujer Claudia Procula, regresaron a la capital del imperio por via terreste, un par de meses de viaje, en ese lapso de tiempo murio Tiberio y le sucederia Caligula, no se sabe si fue castigado, continuo en politica o se retiro y regreso a su Tarraco natal.



¿Pilato era de Tarraco? Nunca te acostarás sin saber nada nuevo...


----------



## HDR (4 Jul 2022)

Las armas del nuevo envío con el que los follaanglos se pajean van a terminar de tres formas:

- Destrozadas rápidamente en su transporte, o en combate, por la fuerza aérea y/o artillería rusa
- Vendidas a cualquiera por los ucros, incluyendo a los propios rusos, en el mercado negro
- Apresadas por las tropas rusas y sumadas a sus arsenales

Es decir, van a terminar exactamente igual que todos los envíos anteriores.



Putin os da las gracias

@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @wysiwyg @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @abdecker @Vlad_Empalador @El Ariki Mau @Tusade @Y 32 MÁS @InigoMontoya @Manfredo1900 @Chano-El-Cojo @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @wireless1980 @Medaigualtodo @eljusticiero @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @ominae @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Hispanidad @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Oteador @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (4 Jul 2022)

A modo de off topic complementario. No descubro nada. Aquí parte de la mierda, y el mensajero tal vez no vuelva a ser libre jamás.


```
https://wikileaks.org/
```


```
https://archive.org/details/wikileaksarchive
```


```
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/
```


```
https://archive.org/details/CIAWIKILEAKSVAULT7
```


Aquí otro buen "puto podcast" de _La Base_.


Spoiler



*29.06.2022

La Base #83 - Assange, preso por hacer periodismo*


Spoiler


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Las armas del nuevo envío con el que los follaanglos se pajean van a terminar de tres formas:
> 
> - Destrozadas rápidamente en su transporte o en combate por la fuerza aérea y/o artillería rusa
> - Vendidas a cualquiera por los ucros, incluyendo los propios rusos, en el mercado negro
> ...



¿Con este post invent qué buscas concretamente? ¿Sueltas tus sueños de verano por alguna razón?


----------



## dabuti (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Un militar ucraniano observa fuertes ataques de artillería rusa contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

* Lo más destacado de la reunión entre el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin:*

Las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano en 2 semanas fueron de 5.469, 196 tanques y vehículos blindados ucranianos, 12 aviones y 1 helicóptero destruidos.

Lysychansk está siendo desminado.

Las unidades que participan en la liberación de la LNR necesitan descansar y aumentar su capacidad.

Los grupos Este y Oeste deben realizar sus tareas según lo previsto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (4 Jul 2022)

Me descuentan en las mamadas que me hace el zorrrrrón de tu mujer tras follarsela todos los niggas de la army del Tío Sam.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Al Turiel, que empiece por él mismo, y que dé ejemplo. Este imbécil esta llevando su "se pobre y serás feliz".



No le llegas ni a la suela del zapato... q facil es insultar y no argumentar... Però es que argumentar es signo de inteligencia


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Fuente ucra de la situación en los frentes:

*Las tropas rusas fuerzan el cruce del río Siverskyi Donets y consolidan sus posiciones cerca de Bilohorivka - Informe del Estado Mayor*

ANASTASIIA KALATUR

Tras realizar ejercicios de artillería, las tropas rusas han forzado el cruce del río Siverskyi Donets.

*Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 06:00 del 4 de julio*

Detalles:* En el frente de Kramatorsk, las fuerzas rusas están consolidando sus posiciones en Lysychansk y Bilohorivka y sus alrededores.

En el frente de Donetsk, Rusia ha centrado sus esfuerzos en hacer retroceder a las unidades de las tropas ucranianas hacia la línea Siversk - Fedorivka - Bakhmut.

En el frente de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas han reanudado sus ataques contra las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas utilizando artillería de cañones y cohetes a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Además, han llevado a cabo ataques masivos con cohetes en los alrededores de Pokrovske, Berestove, Spirne y la central termoeléctrica de Vuhledar.

Las fuerzas rusas están montando una ofensiva con apoyo de artillería en las zonas de Vasylivka, Berestove, Spirne, Slynove y Maiorsk, pero no han tenido éxito hasta ahora.

En los frentes de Avdiivka y Kurakhove, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas realizaron operaciones de asalto hacia Pobieda y Mariinka. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos en las afueras del este de Avdiivka y Mariinka.

En los frentes de Pivdennyi Buh y Tavriia, las tropas rusas están centrando sus principales esfuerzos en recuperar las posiciones que perdieron ante las fuerzas ucranianas en las zonas de Ivanivka, Potiomkine y Myrne, y en impedir un contraataque ucraniano en las provincias de Kherson y Mykolaiv.* Los rusos realizaron tareas de ingeniería de combate para reforzar sus posiciones cerca de Novovoskresenske.

*Rusia ha transferido 17 vagones cargados de munición desde la Crimea temporalmente ocupada a la estación de ferrocarril de Kalanchak, *en el pueblo de tipo urbano de Myrne, en la provincia de Kherson.

*No hubo cambios significativos en los frentes de Volyn, Polissia y Sivershchyna.* En el frente de Sivershchyna, Rusia ha utilizado artillería y helicópteros del ejército en el óblast de Kursk (Rusia) para disparar contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas en los alrededores de Vasylkivske, Bilopillia, Bachivsk y Vovkivka en el óblast de Sumy.

*En el frente de Kharkiv, Rusia ha centrado sus esfuerzos en inmovilizar a las tropas ucranianas en la zona e impedirles montar una ofensiva. *Las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron un asalto ruso hacia Prudianka.

Rusia está desplegando activamente sistemas de guerra electrónica para interferir en los sistemas de mando y comunicación ucranianos en la zona.

*En el frente de Sloviansk, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas están intentando capturar Bohorodychne, Mazanivka y Dolyna. Los combates continúan allí.*

Las tropas rusas se están reagrupando para reanudar la ofensiva. Para ello, un grupo táctico de batallones del distrito de Izium fue trasladado hacia Snizhivka y se desplegaron en la zona unidades adicionales de artillería.

*En los frentes de Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia, Rusia está disparando sistemáticamente contra las unidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas para inmovilizarlas e impedir su traslado a otros frentes.*

Tres barcos portadores de misiles de crucero (equipados con misiles de crucero Kalibr) están a la espera en las aguas del Mar Negro.

Anteriormente: El 11 de mayo, el ejército ruso perdió 485 de los 550 (88%) soldados de la 74ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados en un intento de forzar un cruce sobre el río Siverskyi Donets. Más de 80 piezas de equipo militar ruso resultaron dañadas.


----------



## John Nash (4 Jul 2022)

La UE mantiene el bloqueo a los fondos polacos porque considera insuficiente la reforma judicial


Von der Leyen advierte: «Hasta que Polonia no cumpla los requisitos, no verá ni un céntimo de los 35.000 millones de euros aprobados»



www.abc.es





La ley aprobada recientemente en Polonia para reformar el régimen disciplinario de los jueces y que se ha diseñado para responder a los *requisitos de la Unión Europea sobre el Estado de Derecho *en este país no cumple con los requisitos necesarios por lo que no se desbloquearán los fondos destinados a la reconstrucción del país.
La presidenta de la Comisión,* Ursula von der Leyen y la Comisaria Vera Jurova* han advertido de que hasta que no se cumplan sus requisitos Polonia «no recibirá ni un céntimo» de los 35.000 millones aprobados.
Jodeski!


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

En el gráfico, es posible detectar repentinamente el déficit de comercio exterior en Alemania por primera vez desde 1991.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

"¡Nikolaev es una ciudad rusa!" "¡Rusia, te estamos esperando!": tales folletos aparecieron ayer en Nikolaev.

Dicen que los "activistas" ucranianos corren por la ciudad y los quitan donde los ven. Estos folletos están destruyendo la propaganda ucraniana, que ya se está derrumbando.

No solo hay una gran cantidad de rusos en Nikolaev, sino que también hay quienes pueden hacer estas cosas en tiempos de guerra. Lo segundo es mucho más importante, porque si una persona ha superado el miedo, entonces puede comenzar a resistir físicamente. El liderazgo de la ciudad también tiene la opinión de que este grupo clandestino local brinda apoyo moral a la gente del pueblo en previsión de la ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas y la liberación de Nikolaev de los nazis.

En los folletos hay un monumento a los héroes de Olshants, quienes liberaron a Nikolaev de los nazis hace casi 80 años.

Es la imagen de heroísmo de Nikolaev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano usó BM-21K MLRS

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a utilizar el BM-21K MLRS.

Se diferencia del "Grad" estándar en que está instalado en el chasis del camión KrAZ-260.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Adriano II (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuando vea que la élite renuncia al Jet creeré....



Si la lógica que expone Turiel es más sencilla que el mecanismo de un chupete y de una lógica incontestable

En un planeta con recursos finitos no se puede crecer de manera indefinida . Punto final

En algún momento tocará decrecer y eso se puede hacer por las buenas o por las malas . No hay más


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Los tres días estuvimos sentados en sótanos y montados en BMPs. Ambos pueden protegernos de los proyectiles ucranianos que llegan. Nos dispararon un par de veces, pero afortunadamente todo salió bien. A pesar de todos los peligros, la agrupación de fuerzas ucranianas en la LNR ha sido cercada y ahora grupos individuales de soldados están desembarcando en Seversk.

El grupo O (valiente) desempeñó un papel especial en la derrota de las AFU. Estos tipos taparon la caldera y obligaron a los ucranianos a huir de Lysychansk. En combate abierto en esta sección del frente, las AFU no podían resistir, por lo que utilizaron activamente grupos móviles. Se desplazan en vehículos civiles todoterreno y están especializados en emboscadas. Colocan misiles guiados antitanque y esperan a que aparezcan los vehículos. Vimos a un tanque ser golpeado de esta manera. Crees que estás a salvo, pero resulta que hay ucranianos en el siguiente rellano...

Las tropas rusas están avanzando en un número muy pequeño. Los ucranianos tienen una ventaja abrumadora en cuanto a efectivos y están a la defensiva, pero siguen retrocediendo. Espero que las memorias salgan a la luz más adelante y nos cuenten cuántos soldados rusos liberaron la refinería de petróleo y cerraron el anillo de cerco en Belogovrovka.

Las unidades de las AFU más preparadas se retiraron del cerco a tiempo. Los reservistas fueron abandonados para ser masacrados. Hablamos con varios cautivos. Todos ellos, como uno solo, no disparaban ni mataban y en general no querían luchar. Uno especializado en identificación militar era un francotirador. Tiene los característicos moratones en el hombro y en el ojo, pero sigue afirmando que fue un error y que su cartilla militar se la dieron de sopetón.

Alexander Kharchenko









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Una cosa está clara, si Putiniano empieza con su modo pastelero y firmara el fin de la guerra, en 2 días tenía a la OTAN instalando misiles en las fronteras, por tanto lo que debería hacer es reunificar a Rusia, Kharkov, Odessa, Nikolaev, Zaporozhye y Kherson , mas el Donbas claro esta, eso como mínimo.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Las unidades del LNR continúan atacando Seversk

El vídeo muestra el avance de las columnas de las fuerzas aliadas hacia la ciudad ocupada por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que huyen de Lisychansk. /Izvestiya/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No le llegas ni a la suela del zapato... q facil es insultar y no argumentar... Però es que argumentar es signo de inteligencia



Si no tienes que decir algo útil me pones en el ijnore y punto. Cualquiera (como este personaje) se las da de cientifico sin demostrar que lo que dice se pueda achacar al ya cansino tema calentamiento/peak oil/etc... A ver si te enteras que la palabra "Ciencia" está muy sobrevalorada y los precios están subiendo de forma artificial y intencionada para empobrecer a la gente desde hace tiempo y cada vez más visible .


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Se ha ido, ha huido, ha escapado": consejo de Dmitriy Medvedev para Zelensky

Según el político, la liberación del territorio de la LNR es un acontecimiento importante para toda la operación militar especial. Medvédev añadió que a los "amigos occidentales" de Ucrania "se les fue la mano al ver la sangre de otras personas" y que los esfuerzos de la junta de Kiev por recuperar todo lo perdido fueron en vano.

Dmitri Medvédev también dio un valioso consejo de Cicerón para el payaso en jefe de Kiev: "Abiit, excessit, evasit, erupit".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

*Las declaraciones de Mikhail Mishustin en la exposición Innoprom de Ekaterinburgo:*

▪Las sanciones han cambiado fundamentalmente el orden existente, lo que obliga a Rusia a construir una soberanía tecnológica en poco tiempo;
▪▪Rusia no puede verse sin una flota fuerte; necesita una profunda localización de la producción de barcos.
▪Es necesario pasar de un modelo de desarrollo de recuperación a uno de avance en todos los sectores
▪Hay un cierto declive en algunos sectores, pero no se acerca a los niveles críticos
▪El programa de hipotecas industriales se pondrá en marcha en Rusia en los próximos meses y se está ultimando









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Las AFU vuelven a atacar el centro de Donetsk

Varias zonas están bajo fuego: se han registrado impactos en Petrivske, en las minas nº 5, nº 7, nº 13 y en la zona de Zhilploschadka, así como un incendio en un aparcamiento. También se informa de la existencia de minas en los centros comerciales Continent, BOOM y Green Plaza, y se está evacuando a la gente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## piru (4 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



El que graba está tranquilamente de pie entre el que dispara y el temible vehículo:
Alguien ha disparado contra algo y se supone que le ha dado a algo en algún sitio


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

Personalmente este me parece el único fragmento válido, porque el resto estigmatiza colectivos, estigmatiza prácticas que la población aprueba y son libertades individuales. o denigra estérilmente una realidad que nos guste o no es lo que hay, como consecuencia de nuestra propia realidad nuestros propios actos, porque muchas parejas fracasan y no hay más, no es necesario bucar culpables. Una vez que nos metemos en litigios, cada uno ve la paja en ojo ajeno.

Para todo lo demás aquí se viene llorado y con el uniforme camuflado.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

¡Felicidades desde el espacio exterior en el Día de la Liberación de la República Popular de Luhansk!

"Todo el territorio de la LNR ha sido liberado. Las fuerzas rusas y de Luhansk han tomado el control total de Lisichansk, ¡la última ciudad importante de la LNR!

Roscosmos y los cosmonautas Oleg Artemyev, Denis Matveev y Sergei Korsakov, que trabajan hoy en la Estación Espacial Internacional, se unen para felicitar al jefe del LNR, Leonid Pasechnik, por el "nuevo Gran Día de la Victoria".

Este es el día tan esperado que los habitantes de los distritos ocupados de la región de Luhansk han estado esperando durante 8 años. Estamos seguros de que el 3 de julio de 2022 pasará a la historia de la República para siempre.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos siguen bombardeando a los civiles en la república popular de Donetsk

Donetsk, Yasynuvata y Horlivka están bajo ataque. Hay heridos en todas las ciudades, el número se está aclarando ahora. Los nazis atacan exclusivamente a la población civil: hay vuelos a edificios residenciales, guarderías y mercados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Si no tienes que decir algo útil me pones en el ijnore y punto. Cualquiera (como este personaje) se las da de cientifico sin demostrar que lo que dice se pueda achacar al ya cansino tema calentamiento/peak oil/etc... A ver si te enteras que la palabra "Ciencia" está muy sobrevalorada y los precios están subiendo de forma artificial e intencionada para empobrecer a la gente desde hace tiempo y cada vez más visible .



Buena idea...


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

*Alexander Kharchenko (Свидетели Байрактара), periodista sobre el terreno durante la batalla de #Lisichansk:

"Los tres días estuvimos sentados en sótanos y montados en BMP. Ambos pueden protegernos de los proyectiles ucranianos que llegan".*

"Estuvimos bajo fuego un par de veces, pero afortunadamente lo superamos todo. A pesar de todos los peligros, la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en la LPR fue rodeada, y ahora grupos individuales de soldados se dirigen a Seversk.

*El grupo O (Brave) tuvo un papel especial en la derrota de las AFU. Estos chicos cerraron de golpe la caldera y obligaron a los ucranianos a huir de Lisychansk. En combate abierto en esta sección del frente,*

Las AFU no pudieron resistir, por lo que utilizaron activamente grupos móviles. Viajan en vehículos civiles todoterreno y se especializan en emboscadas. Colocan misiles guiados antitanque y esperan a que aparezcan los vehículos. Vimos como un tanque fue alcanzado de esta manera.

Crees que estás a salvo, pero resulta que hay ucranianos en el siguiente desembarco... 

*Las tropas rusas avanzan en un número muy reducido. Los ucranianos tienen una ventaja abrumadora en cuanto a efectivos y están a la defensiva, pero siguen retrocediendo.*

Espero que luego salgan las memorias y nos cuenten cuántos soldados rusos liberaron la refinería de petróleo y cerraron el anillo de cerco en Belogovrovka.

*Las unidades más preparadas de las AFU se retiraron del cerco a tiempo. Los reservistas se dejaron masacrar. Hablamos con varios cautivos. Todos como uno no disparaban ni mataban, y en general no querían luchar.*

Uno de ellos tenía una especialidad en la cartilla militar: francotirador. Tiene los característicos moratones en el hombro y en el ojo, pero sigue afirmando que fue un error y que su cartilla militar se la dieron de sopetón.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las AFU vuelven a atacar el centro de Donetsk
> 
> Varias zonas están bajo fuego: se han registrado impactos en Petrivske, en las minas nº 5, nº 7, nº 13 y en la zona de Zhilploschadka, así como un incendio en un aparcamiento. También se informa de la existencia de minas en los centros comerciales Continent, BOOM y Green Plaza, y se está evacuando a la gente.
> 
> ...



Por lo que leo al final no hubo ninguna reacción al ataque ayer contra Rusia. Por lo tanto los nazis siguen en lo suyo.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

*La Duma acaba de aprobar un proyecto de ley que eleva la edad para el servicio militar a 65 años.*​Muy bien Rutzia y su apertura integradora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

Cazadores rusos T-90A y BTR-82A en el frente.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Claro que 4 infantes salgan por pies por caminos comarcales, sin vehiculos, armas pesadas, y hasta sin macuto propio es un gran exito.

Mientras los prorrusos recogiendo material regalado por occidente. Algunos nuevecitos


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Durante los próximos meses no va a quedar de Ucrania ni el nombre.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por lo que leo al final no hubo ninguna reacción al ataque ayer contra Rusia. Por lo tanto los nazis siguen en lo suyo.



Si la hubo. Lanzaron un Iskander a Jarkov.


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

*¡FELICIDADES DESDE EL ESPACIO EN EL DÍA DE LA LIBERACIÓN DE LA REPÚBLICA POPULAR DE LUGANSK'*

"Todo el territorio de la LPR ha sido liberado. Las fuerzas rusas y de Lugansk han establecido el control total sobre Lisichansk, ¡la última ciudad importante de la LPR!

Roskosmos y los cosmonautas Oleg Artemiev, Denis Matveev y Sergei Korsakov, que ahora trabajan en la Estación Espacial Internacional, se unen para felicitar al jefe del LPR, Leonid Pasechnik, por el "nuevo día de la gran victoria"

Es un día

La tan esperada victoria que los habitantes de las zonas ocupadas de la región de Lugansk llevan esperando 8 años. Estamos convencidos de que el 3 de julio de 2022 quedará grabado para siempre en la historia de la República.

*"Ciudadanos de la República Popular Aliada de Donetsk, ¡esperad!"*, dijo Roskosmos en un comunicado.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

El líder de Rusia Justa, Serguéi Mirónov, propuso que Kaliningrado pasara a llamarse Vladibaltiysk, y que la región pasara a llamarse Krai Baltiysky









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si la hubo. Lanzaron un Iskander a Jarkov.



Hombre, me referia a algo serio. Hay misiles diarios como parte de la contienda. Si los ucranianos te lanzan 3 o 4 Tochka que son escasos, y drones pesados reconvertidos en misiles de crucero (aun más raros ) y tu lanzas 1 misil, pues ni lo veo como respuesta.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, me referia a algo serio. Hay misiles diarios como parte de la contienda. Si los ucranianos te lanzan 3 o 4 Tochka que son escasos, y drones pesados reconvertidos en misiles de crucero (aun más raros ) y tu lanzas 1 misil, pues ni lo veo como respuesta.



Entiendo que los rusos dificilmente pueden cebarse con la población civil porque de alguna manera X son prorusos y dejarían cicatrices. Aún hay tiempo de buscar otra víctima. De todas formas si aprietan mucho a Rusia tal vez pudiérmos ver ciudades bombardeadas modo Dresde (¿Tiene Rusi bombarderos tipo B-52?) hacia el oeste , quien sabe si encluso Kiev.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

La oficina del fiscal general de Ucrania embargó propiedades de empresas rusas y bielorrusas valoradas en más de 650 millones de rublos

En la lista de bienes incautados, 315 contenedores ferroviarios por valor de más y valor de inventario.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Como dicen en mi pueblo... For you the fat female dog...
> 
> Dinosaurios me dice dice, cualquiera de esas que te he puesto, tiene más tecnología que todas las empresas de los BRICS juntas, toodas, que de los brics, me encajan Embraer y emerson, el resto nada... Y Embraer no sé si ya es de Boeing...
> 
> ...



Sb de donde viene la C de BRICS? 

Rusia es INDISPENSABLE para China en el sector aeroespacial y en motores tanto cohete como a reacción. No hay pais mas adelantado que RUSIA en tecnologia submarina, ni USA. 

Brasil, como fuente de materias primas, como sudafrica, india por su ingente capacidad en software... . Esos cinco paises tienen mas de la mitad de la. Poblacion mundial.... Y vientos de miles de ingenieros trabajando cada año en diferentes sectores.. . ... Esto es como russia en la segunda guerra mundial. 

Menos preparados, con peor tecnica..... Pero son capaces de dejarse a cientos de millones de personas en el camino para ganar... Y ganaran.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Sb de donde viene la C de BRICS?
> 
> Rusia es INDISPENSABLE para China en el sector aeroespacial y en motores tanto cohete como a reacción. No hay pais mas adelantado que RUSIA en tecnologia submarina, ni USA.
> 
> ...



La estación espacial China está realizada con know-how ruso…en su mayoría.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Felicidades desde el espacio exterior en el Día de la Liberación de la República Popular de Luhansk!
> 
> "Todo el territorio de la LNR ha sido liberado. Las fuerzas rusas y de Luhansk han tomado el control total de Lisichansk, ¡la última ciudad importante de la LNR!
> 
> ...



Esto sí que es poderío Dimitri.


----------



## Remequilox (4 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> (¿Tiene Rusi bombarderos tipo B-52?)



Tienen, tienen: El Oso Ruidoso
Tupolev TU-95 (y adaptaciones)








El avión espía más ruidoso del mundo - BBC News Mundo


El Tupolev Tu-95 tronó sobre los desfiles militares soviéticos a mediados de 1950. ¿Pero por qué este enorme bombardero propulsado por hélices sigue generando titulares 60 años después?




www.bbc.com


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1110919
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110920
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene cara de muy inclusivo. Seguro que Marlaska fluidifica al verlo.


A otro nivel. Lo del título de Héroe de Rusia lo veo un poco devaluado. No sé que criterio usan, pero dan demasiados como para ser muy creíble.


----------



## Iskra (4 Jul 2022)

Ministra de Defensa de España: "El invierno va a ser muy duro"


Las declaraciones de Margarita Robles llegan en un contexto de crisis energética en el que el país ibérico no descarta que haya cortes del suministro de gas.




esrt.press




No sé qué habrá ha estado haciendo en la cumbre...pero..¿qué le pasa en la mandíbula?
Lo tenemos clarinete, y ya hasta ni se cortan en avisar, así que cómo será la cosa... Disfruten del verano.








El canciller venezolano condena "la permanente inyección de técnica militar para avivar" el conflicto en Ucrania


Carlos Faria también ha censurado las sanciones impuestas a Rusia de manera "ilegal" tras reunirse con su homólogo ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.




esrt.press












Canciller de Venezuela viaja a Rusia para estrechar cooperaciones


Los cancilleres de Venezuela y Rusia mantendrán encuentros en la capital rusa, Moscú, para profundizar la cooperación en una amplia gama de áreas.




diario-octubre.com












Siria, dispuesta a formalizar cooperaciones con Lugansk y Donetsk


El Gobierno de Siria anuncia su disposición a formalizar las cooperaciones con las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk en la región de Donbás.




diario-octubre.com


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

En España la izquierda lo intenta arreglar con aborto libre y gratuito.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Jul 2022)

*‍☠El acto de rendición de Zelensky tras la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la LPR*

_Se pide a los lectores en masa que publiquen. Publicamos._

"En relación con el retroceso de las fuerzas ucranianas en Lugansk y la completa liberación de la república de los ocupantes de Bandera, Zelensky firmó un acto de rendición incondicional. Somos los primeros en publicar la grabación de su oficina.

Le pedimos amablemente de no bombardear el video con comentarios maliciosos para evitar un ataque al corazón en una persona que ya está asustada", escrito por Ramzan Kadyrov.

t.me/RVvoenkor/18404


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya me sé el relato del evangelio.
> 
> Pero una mayoría de historiadores apuntan a un Jesús profundamente judío y nacionalista, que anuncia el reino. Y eso significaría que Pilato y Tiberio se tienen que ir a freir espárragos y que Israel recuperaría la independencia.
> 
> Jesús fue condenado por sedición, expuesto en el calvario para que a todo el que pasara se le quitaran las ganas de ir por ese camino, y el delito del que se le acusa quedó en la placa:



respecto al famoso letrero, los judios al verlo se enojaron y fueron a Pilatos para que lo cambiara.( de rey de los judios a él ha dicho que es el rey de los judios)...pues era insultante para ellos y tenia serias connotaciones tanto religiosas como políticas , Pilatos les respondió con la famosa frase...devolviendoles el trolleo que le habian hecho y sin saberlo haciendo cumplir lo escrito por los profetas...


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si la lógica que expone Turiel es más sencilla que el mecanismo de un chupete y de una lógica incontestable
> 
> En un planeta con recursos finitos no se puede crecer de manera indefinida . Punto final
> 
> En algún momento tocará decrecer y eso se puede hacer por las buenas o por las malas . No hay más



Esta canción es ya muy vieja aunque parezca nueva, y sí, es de lógica que los recursos son finitos. Lo ilógico es que los medios y políticos se hayan puesto al unísono con la matraca de un tiempo a esta parte.
Veremos a chinos y muchos otros países con un alto nivel de vida y aquí no tanto, eso sí, los más ecoresilientes. Y por supuesto, esto no aplicará ni a la élite ni a sus siervos. Vamos a una sociedad con desigualdades a la mexicana y el discurso de este señor, con sus guiños más que evidentes a la corrección política, va como anillo al dedo para justificarlo.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

El ex jefe adjunto de la región de Kaliningrado, Sergey Eliseyev, es nombrado jefe de gobierno de la región de Kherson









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

"La información difundida en los medios de comunicación de que las AFU se han acercado a las afueras de Kherson es falsa y perjudicial para las AFU", Humenyuk, jefe del centro de prensa de las "fuerzas de defensa del sur de Ucrania".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Todos los grandes escritores que ha dado Ucrania son en lengua rusa, como Gogol. Y los músicos, Prokofiev por ejemplo nació en Dombass, se consideraron siempre rusos y después soviéticos. Pero ahora tienen la desvergüenza de decir que son ucranianos....


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Pilato era de Tarraco? Nunca te acostarás sin saber nada nuevo...



Te lo comentaba, porque lo de perseguir cristianos a su regreso a Roma, me suena a una frase de una pelicula de Hollywood, no recuerdo cual, no se si es un invento del guionista o se baso en alguna novela historica o pseudohistorica.
En la Biblia no se menciona el nombre de la mujer de Pilatos, pero en los textos religiosos de la iglesia cristiana copta de Egipto y de la iglesia cristiana copta de Etiopia, dicen su nombre y origen hispano, de hecho son santos ambos y se les venera.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Jul 2022)

Como pasan los años. Recordamos:


Ya el 10 de febrero de 2007 el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, había llamado la atención sobre la situación creada y los peligros existentes, cuando pronunció en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich un discurso considerado como histórico, en el que precisó:


Estados Unidos trata de imponer sus reglas y su voluntad a otros países, pero el modelo unipolar es imposible y totalmente inaceptable en el mundo moderno.
La expansión de la OTAN tiene un carácter provocativo y reduce el nivel de confianza mutua.
Rusia respetará los acuerdos sobre la reducción de los potenciales estratégicos y espera que Estados Unidos haga lo mismo.
Hay un claro estancamiento en el ámbito del desarme, que, a su vez, aumenta el peligro de la desestabilización de las relaciones internacionales.
Solo la ONU puede autorizar el uso de la fuerza para resolver los conflictos.
La militarización del espacio exterior es inadmisible, y todos los Estados deben abstenerse de ello.
Estas palabras no fueron tomadas en consideración y los occidentales continuaron con la expansión de la OTAN y otros planes que dieron lugar a que Rusia, al igual que China tomara contramedidas ante la actitud asumida por Estados Unidos.


----------



## Iskra (4 Jul 2022)

El canciller ucraniano sobre la admisión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN: "¿Cómo van a justificar ahora por qué no se puede aceptar a Ucrania?"


Dmitri Kuleba indicó que el argumento de la Alianza Atlántica de que una posible incorporación de Kiev supondría la existencia de una frontera común con Rusia se anuló, dado el proceso de adhesión de Helsinki y Estocolmo.




esrt.press




Le puedo responder yo:
Legalmente porque no cumples un montón de los requisitos( añado que muchos son de risa, pero bueno).
Pero claro, estamos hablando de la angloesfera ,así que los requisitos legales se los pasan por el forro, así que ya le digo yo que no entran porque les han utilizado como buenos idiotas jojoles que son.
Con respecto a Finlandia hay más tema para discutir, pero Suecia (salvo la firma oficial) ya hace mucho que es un país ton-otánico a todos los efectos.


----------



## risto mejido (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Difícil que la OTAN pueda instalar una base, si las condiciones para un armisticio o Tratado (sea uno u otro) incluyen el compromiso de la NEUTRALIDAD de Ucrania.
> 
> Y, hasta que Ucrania no acepte la neutralidad (no NATO) esta guerra no terminará.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver Nico, te considero mas inteligente que la media del foro, pero pienso que aquí patinas y mucho 

Tú crees que la Nato es capaz de respetar algún tratado?, no , nunca lo ha hecho y Rusia parece que por fin se entera que los tratados no valen con la y si se tienen que respetar en algún lugar es conquistándolo y dándolo status ruso 

Ucrania puede respetar tratados, pero sus jefes,los americanos harán lo que ellos manden , mira cuando fue macron schol y la von der leyen a decirle que se rindiese, al día siguiente fue el borracho ingles a decirle que a seguir con la guerra

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales del FSB acudieron a un ciudadano de la Federación rusa que envió dinero al fondo de ayuda de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania registrado en Ucrania "Date la vuelta al ataúd con vida"
El detenido ha sido puesto a disposición de la autoridad judicial, pero camina al borde de la traición al Estado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Todos los grandes escritores que ha dado Ucrania son en lengua rusa, como Gogol. Y los músicos, Prokofiev por ejemplo nació en Dombass, se consideraron siempre rusos y después soviéticos. Pero ahora tienen la desvergüenza de decir que son ucranianos....



Limpieza étnica en las bibliotecas de Ucrania – Rebelion


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Pilato era de Tarraco? Nunca te acostarás sin saber nada nuevo...



Espero que algun dia se descubra lo que paso con Pilatos, no hay que descartar que se encuentre en alguna excavacion arqueologica, sea en Roma o en Tarragona, una nueva inscripcion sobre el tio Poncio.

PD- El apellido Pilatos viene de un apodo sobre el pilum romano, la lanza legionaria, es bastante raro, pero en el Muro de Adriano en el Reino Unido hay un par de lapidas de legionarios romanos con ese apellido, en Tarragona que se sepa, no hay constancia documental de ninguna, de momento !!!.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ministra de Defensa de España: "El invierno va a ser muy duro"
> 
> 
> Las declaraciones de Margarita Robles llegan en un contexto de crisis energética en el que el país ibérico no descarta que haya cortes del suministro de gas.
> ...



Según mi traductor neolengua español, quiere decir que aunque España no debería tener problema por nuestra relación con Argelia, lo vamos a tener por haber traicionado a los saharauis y por ser una colonia de Bruselas, por lo que trasladaremos a nuestros amos todo el gas que precisen. Y por lo menos nos saldrá el 40% más caro, resultado de importar el gas licuado de los amos de nuestros amos, léase Estados Unidos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas por 1000 metros cúbicos, se dispara a 1700 Dólares, como en marzo.
Pero...
En marzo el euro estaba 1,20 vs Dolar...y ahora está a 1,04


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jul 2022)

Todo se puede discutir y debatir lo que no es de recibo es el insultar por insultar...

No entro en el debate de fondo pq este hilo va sobre la guerra de ucrania y no sobre el peak oil


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Zelenskyy comments on withdrawal from Lysychansk*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - DOMINGO, 3 JULIO 2022, 22:54

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, insiste en que las fuerzas ucranianas volverán a Lysychansk, gracias a sus tácticas militares y al suministro de armas modernas.

Fuente: El presidente Zelenskyy en un discurso en vídeo

Cita: *"...Debemos preservar la vida de nuestros soldados, de nuestro pueblo. Reconstruiremos nuestros muros y recuperaremos nuestra tierra, pero sobre todo, debemos preservar las vidas de nuestro pueblo. Y si el mando militar retira las tropas de las partes del frente en las que el enemigo tiene la mayor ventaja de fuego, como ocurrió en Lisychansk, sólo significa una cosa: que volveremos, gracias a nuestras tácticas, gracias al aumento del suministro de armas modernas."*

Detalles: Zelenskyy subrayó que *"Ucrania no se rinde en nada"*.

*"Y cuando los funcionarios de Moscú informen sobre la situación en la región de Luhansk, que recuerden los informes y las promesas que hicieron antes del 24 de febrero, durante los primeros días de la invasión, en la primavera, y ahora. Que hagan una evaluación realista de lo que han conseguido durante este tiempo, y del precio que han pagado por ello. Porque sus informes actuales quedarán reducidos a polvo, al igual que los pasados"*, señaló el presidente, refiriéndose al hecho de que Sergei Shoigu, el ministro de Defensa ruso, informó al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el domingo 3 de julio de que toda la región de Luhansk estaba bajo control ruso.

El presidente Zelenskyy subrayó que Ucrania sigue avanzando gradualmente en el óblast de Kharkiv, el óblast de Kherson y el Mar Negro.


*"Zmiinyi [Isla de la Serpiente] es un gran ejemplo de ello. Llegará un día en el que podremos decir lo mismo sobre Donbas [es decir, que Donbas será liberada - ed.]"*, dijo Zelenskyy.

Anteriormente: El domingo 3 de julio, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó de que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se habían retirado de sus posiciones en Lisichansk (región de Luhansk) tras intensos combates.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Alexander Kharchenko (Свидетели Байрактара), periodista sobre el terreno durante la batalla de #Lisichansk:
> 
> "Los tres días estuvimos sentados en sótanos y montados en BMP. Ambos pueden protegernos de los proyectiles ucranianos que llegan".*
> 
> ...



El moreton te sale en la clavicula del retroceso y debajo del ojo derecho-pomulo un corte por friccion con la culata.


----------



## millie34u (4 Jul 2022)

joder, menuda escoria, el avecrem no, eres el frenazo en los calzoncillos de torrente.


----------



## coscorron (4 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ministra de Defensa de España: "El invierno va a ser muy duro"
> 
> 
> Las declaraciones de Margarita Robles llegan en un contexto de crisis energética en el que el país ibérico no descarta que haya cortes del suministro de gas.
> ...



La tarea del gobierno no es avisarnos sino evitarlo y estos hijos de puta no sólo no lo hacen sino que hacen todo lo contrario ... Mira tu como UK ha dejado de suministrar gas en cuanto ha visto que no llena sus reservas ... La UE debería hacer lo mismo cuando UK lo pida pero no, nosotros le enviaremos todo el que nos falte .. Ya de España y su rollo con Argelia y Marruecos en el peor momento posible mejor ni hablo.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Dicen los ukras que la defensa de Lisichansk ha sido todo un éxito.
Aquí uno de los agraciados, feliz por el buen término de las operaciones defensivas ucranianas.




Eso sí, éste puede contarlo, aunque tiene pinta de que va a tener pesadillas por las noches...
Los más de 5000 nazis que han sido abatidos en Lisichansk, no podrán ni mojar el pijama pensando en Hitler.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso sí, éste puede contarlo, aunque tiene pinta de que va a tener pesadillas por las noches...
> Los más de 5000 nazis que han sido abatidos en Lisichansk, no podrán ni mojar el pijama pensando en Hitler.



En la ciudad de Mariupol los rusos y aliados han tenido cerca de 400 muertos y 1.900 heridos, los ucranianos y azovitas mas de 6.000 muertos y 5.900 prisioneros.  

PD- La ciudad era una fortaleza, tenia suministros, armas y una parte importante de los defensores eran fanaticos bien adiestrados.


----------



## Top5 (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuando vea que la élite renuncia al Jet creeré....



Perdonad que me meta en la discusión relacionada con Turiel y el Peak Oil... pero el razonamiento que has tenido ahora es erróneo.

Precisamente la elites van a ser los últimos en renunciar al Jet precisamente por lo que vale y que es un símbolo de estatus social...
Eso es tan valido como en el caso del automóvil. 

Es tan válido como que ellos crean _que los que están en la cima de la pirámide sobrevivirán a los de abajo..._


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

_Dios los cría y ellos se juntan..._

En el pasado hemos publicado un artículo sobre los zhidobanders al servicio de las fuerzas nazis en Ucrania (aquí)
Los zhidobanders, que trabajaron mano a mano con los ucranianos para genocidar a los pueblos ruso y ucraniano, han regresado a salvo a Israel. Vivo y bien.
Justo antes de que el avance de las fuerzas rusas colapsara por completo a las AFU, los superhéroes decidieron que el régimen ucraniano podía arreglárselas sin ellos.
Pero los nazis también se sienten en casa en Israel. Los zhidobanders locales los acogen en el club que lleva el nombre del más brutal asesino de judíos, "Bandera"









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

El gobierno de la región de Kherson fue encabezado por el primer viceprimer ministro de la región de Kaliningrado, Sergei Eliseev.

Tras las recientes visitas de Kiriyenko a las regiones de Kherson, Zaporizhzhia y Kharkiv, se ha iniciado el proceso de refuerzo de las administraciones civiles, incluida la dotación de personal, a expensas de los funcionarios rusos, como ya ocurrió en la DNR y la LNR.
Un paso importante para la futura integración con Rusia.

Como la guerra será larga, los procesos de gobierno y organización de la vida en los territorios liberados no son menos importantes que las tareas puramente militares. A medida que estos territorios se separen organizativa y económicamente de Ucrania, se intensificará la orientación administrativa y económica hacia Rusia, esta vez sin el formato provisional de repúblicas populares, sino como regiones que pretenden formar parte de Rusia sin el estatus pro-muscular de estados independientes.

La eficacia de la organización de estos procesos quedará clara en otoño, cuando habrá que demostrar la preparación para el invierno, el final de la campaña de recolección y los avances en la distribución de los pasaportes rusos. Por supuesto, siguen existiendo tareas de la UAT, pero se trata de cuestiones relacionadas con las actividades del FSB, la Rosgvardia y los militares.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (4 Jul 2022)

¿Y como es que cierran los colegios con la cantidad de inmigrantes que supuestamente llegan?. ¿Es que no mandan a los niños inmigrantes al colegio?, o acaso los mandan directamente a trabajar al campo los VOXemitas que arrasan entre la patronal agraria.

VOXemitas sin censura.


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos siguen bombardeando sin piedad a los civiles en Donetsk y Yasynuvata

Cerca de la estación de tren de Donetsk se pueden ver columnas de humo: se ha producido un gran incendio en el mercado local como consecuencia de la llegada 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Dios los cría y ellos se juntan..._
> 
> En el pasado hemos publicado un artículo sobre los zhidobanders al servicio de las fuerzas nazis en Ucrania (aquí)
> Los zhidobanders, que trabajaron mano a mano con los ucranianos para genocidar a los pueblos ruso y ucraniano, han regresado a salvo a Israel. Vivo y bien.
> ...



Parece simpatico, ese en la vida civil seguro que no trabaja en la obra, se dedicara a la delincuencia y el sicariato...


----------



## Roscodevino (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sigo sin poder dilucidar si eres un trol de lujo o un tonto. Y no lo digo con mala intención, es que te leo y no sé con cuál de las versiones quedarme.



Tonto no, subnormal profundo y con tendencias travelas paco


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

Gazproom otro caso exitoso de 

A

J

E

D

R

E

Z


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

*Fuente ucra: ¿Se inventan las noticias los occidentales?

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania niegan la afirmación de The Economist de que los militares ucranianos se han acercado a Kherson*

ROMAN PETRENKO - LUNES, 4 JULIO 2022, 16:38

La información de los medios de comunicación de que las fuerzas ucranianas están a un kilómetro de las afueras de Kherson no es cierta.

Fuente: *Nataliia Humeniuk, jefa del centro de prensa coordinador unido del Mando Operativo "Pivden", en una sesión informativa*

Detalles: Humeniuk ha sido preguntada por la información publicada en The Economist. El artículo afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya están a un kilómetro de distancia de Kherson. Humeniuk ha explicado que esta información no sólo no es cierta, sino que puede perjudicar a los militares y a los civiles.

Cita: *"Sólo los militares pueden comentar sus avances. Cualquier analista, diputado u otras figuras políticas o públicas activas sólo hacen daño al hacer tales afirmaciones y revelar tal información. En primer lugar, esta información no es cierta, en segundo lugar, confunde a nuestra gente, a los lugareños. Tales afirmaciones no sólo perjudican la operación militar, sino también la imagen pública de quienes las hacen"*.

Al mismo tiempo, Humeniuk declaró que *las fuerzas ucranianas en el sur de Ucrania "avanzan lentamente pero con confianza" *y requieren el silencio de los medios de comunicación para continuar la operación. batallas duras.


----------



## El_Suave (4 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Perdonad que me meta en la discusión relacionada con Turiel y el Peak Oil... pero el razonamiento que has tenido ahora es erróneo.
> 
> Precisamente la elites van a ser los últimos en renunciar al Jet precisamente por lo que vale y que es un símbolo de estatus social...
> Eso es tan valido como en el caso del automóvil.
> ...



Es exactamente eso, la cima que es básicamente judeo-protestante se cree predestinada a sobrevivir, mientras miles de millones de individuos, los pobres, es decir los pecadores según el talibanismo protestante, quedarán atrás.

Los ricos predestinados serán la nueva Humanidad, mientras que los que sobrevivan entre pobres pecadores que quedaron atrás quedaran reducidos a un estatus infra-humano, mercancía disponible excatamente igual que cualquier otro animal.

Saben sobradamente que el sistema tal como está montado no puede dar de sí para que toda la Humanidad viva dignamente, por tanto en vez de cambiar el sistema que les beneficia lo que pretenden es reducir el tamaño de los considerados humanos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

6 miembros del 10º destacamento de las fuerzas especiales de la GUR de Ucrania fueron eliminados por las fuerzas de seguridad rusas el pasado 28 de junio.

Fuente: @milinfolive

@anna_noticias


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

¿Con qué pilotos van a volar? 
Eslovaquia le comprará los Eurofighter a sus amos para suplir los MIG.


----------



## dabuti (4 Jul 2022)

Putin financia a todo el mundo para acabar con el bipartidismo:

COMUNISTAS, ULTRANACIONALISTAS....


----------



## ferrys (4 Jul 2022)

Parece que los rusos van para Karkhov


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

La república de Donetsk denuncia un ataque ucraniano con el empleo del sistema de lanzamisiles múltiple HIMARS
4 de julio de 2022
Militares ucranianos lanzaron un ataque con el Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS, por sus siglas en inglés) contra la ciudad de Snézhnoye, ubicada en la retaguardia de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), informó este lunes el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación del Alto el Fuego (SCKK, por sus siglas en ruso).
"Según los datos de los expertos militares del grupo operativo del SCKK, el adversario, encontrándose en sus posiciones cerca de la localidad de Konstantínovka, lanzó misiles del sistema M142 HIMARS sumunistrado por países de la OTAN contra la ciudad de Snézhnoye", comunicaron desde el ente. El organismo publicó varias fotos que muestran algunos edificios dañados, incluido una guardería.
El portal ucraniano Strana.ua reportó durante esta jornada sobre ataques contra dicha urbe y la de Torez. El medio detalló, citando reportes no verificados, que los proyectiles impactaron contra un almacén de municiones y una fábrica.


----------



## millie34u (4 Jul 2022)

Antonio Turiel, Físico, investigador del CSIC, especializado en el estudio de las energías. El coco este, parroquiano anónimo de este forocoches II. Me hace dudar, aún no se a quién hacer más caso, difícil lo ponen.

PD. No es un sofisma del gran hombre, no confundir


----------



## Teuro (4 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos países han tomado nota, Occidente ya no es de fiar. Si no haces lo que ellos quieran, no te van a vender repuestos ni suministros de lo que les has comprado, sus empresas se largarán de tu país, van a vetar a tus deportistas en las competiciones internacionales, etc. Recurren al vulgar chantaje, como si fueran delincuentes.



Bueno, es de guatemala a guatepeor. Unos te chantajean, los otros te invaden, te lanzan misiles o te meten polonio en el café.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Con qué pilotos van a volar?
> Eslovaquia le comprará los Eurofighter a sus amos para suplir los MIG.



Hasta el momento, que yo haya leído (o que me corrijan otros foreros), los países que "donan" su aviación soviética a Ucrania, es a cambio de "comprar" o "alquilar" aviones de segunda mano tipo F15, F16 a los EEUU 
Y Polonia alguna promesa y ventaja futura en F35A.

No creo haber leído (en el contexto de entregas de Mig29 y similares) que vayan a ser repuestos por compras de Eurofighter.

No deja de ser una chapuza que pilotos eslovacos, polacos, etc, adiestrados en aviones soviéticos, dejen de disponer de esos aviones, y tengan que formarse deprisa y corriendo en modelos tipo F16 (aunque Polonia tenga ese modelo y unos pilotos formados, pero otros, aún no).

En cierto modo (aunque para la OTAN será lo de menos), están dejando a varios países sin soberanía en defensa aérea... bueno, la poca que tienen.

Pero lo de comprar Eurofighters, y apostar por la industria europea, no lo veo; es EEUU y GB los que están sacando tajada, ante franceses y alemanes, que parecen paralizados y desorientados.


----------



## Teuro (4 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La ruptura del mundo en bloques tiene más implicaciones de lo que parece. Es bastante fácil replicar a costes competitivos casi cualquier máquina o fármaco y precisamente todo El esfuerzo estadounidense en las diversas rondas del GATT iba encaminado a que El mundo entero aceptase su modo de entender las patentes y su "enforcement". Esto tiene su coña porque USA se desarrollo desde el XIX no reconociendo la propiedad intelectual europea (Dickens odiaba saber que sus libros editados en USA daban más pasta que en UK y a él nada le llegaba, y se inventó una cosa tan curiosa para la época como hacer giras por el país y leer sus libros en auditorios cobrando la entrada). Y cuidado con esto porque ahora mismo las patentes se respetan por los tratados comerciales existentes y la certeza de que si no pagas te "belgradizan". Por ahí vamos a ver cosas y muy pronto en la farmacia, por ejemplo.



Y precisamente esa es la principal razón por la que China no quiere la división del mundo en bloques, puesto que en un futuro van a ser los más interesados que todo el mundo respete las patentes.


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jul 2022)

Lo que pone en la etiqueta









Noticias de la guerra 04/07/2022 – Cañones y rehenes


Tácticas de artillería Como esta es una guerra de artillería e infantería, buscaba signos que confirmaran las cifras de destrucción de piezas de artillería y lanzacohetes dadas por los comunicados …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Teuro (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El turco es OTAN. Veremos que ocurre, pero si no lo suelta Rusia tendra que considerar la solución irani. Capturar el equivalente turco, el problema es que a diferencia de iran , por rusia no pasan rutas maritimas importantes.



Turquía tiene la llave del Mar Negro, en cierta forma el paso de ese mar es suyo y se lo folla cuando quiera. Los rusos no tienen otra que negociar en igualdad de condiciones al resto de naciones ribereñas del Mar Negro con Turquía.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hasta el momento, que yo haya leído (o que me corrijan otros foreros), los países que "donan" su aviación soviética a Ucrania, es a cambio de "comprar" o "alquilar" aviones de segunda mano tipo F15, F16 a los EEUU
> Y Polonia alguna promesa y ventaja futura en F35A.
> 
> No creo haber leído (en el contexto de entregas de Mig29 y similares) que vayan a ser repuestos por compras de Eurofighter.
> ...



Más colonialismo anglo. Más beneficios para su complejo militar industrial. Circulen.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por lo que leo al final no hubo ninguna reacción al ataque ayer contra Rusia. Por lo tanto los nazis siguen en lo suyo.



Veremos si Putiniano deja de orar en el templo y reacciona .


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Entiendo que los rusos dificilmente pueden cebarse con la población civil porque de alguna manera X son prorusos y dejarían cicatrices. Aún hay tiempo de buscar otra víctima. De todas formas si aprietan mucho a Rusia tal vez pudiérmos ver ciudades bombardeadas modo Dresde (¿Tiene Rusi bombarderos tipo B-52?) hacia el oeste , quien sabe si encluso Kiev.



Tiene los los TU 22 y los BEAR.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Más colonialismo anglo. Más beneficios para su complejo militar industrial. Circulen.



Intentan colocar productos de dudosa relación calidad-precio, agujeros negros en sus presupuestos de defensa, que consiguen maquillar en sus cuentas al "abrir" mercados aprovechando está crisis.

Lo decepcionante es que países como Alemania pasen por el aro.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ex jefe adjunto de la región de Kaliningrado, Sergey Eliseyev, es nombrado jefe de gobierno de la región de Kherson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien, eso es ir en la buena dirección , parece que no están dispuestos a irse y dejar tirados a los pro rusos.


----------



## millie34u (4 Jul 2022)

soy tonto, pero tu sentencia palillo en boca de que los hidrocarburos se van a gastar algún día, pues vale, pero está muy lejano, es poesía pura. Por cierto, el problema no es la cantidad, es la TRE


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Tienen, tienen: El Oso Ruidoso
> Tupolev TU-95 (y adaptaciones)
> 
> 
> ...



El tupolev-160. Quizás el avión con el diseño más bonito que ha volado. Dicho por muchos pilotos, incluídos los americanos. En estos momentos están actualizando toda la flota que es una treintena, y se habló de construir alguno más.
Dedicado a los que dicen que los rusos no saben construir aviones, ni submarinos, ni cohetes, ni....











La nueva versión del Tu-160 "M" realiza su vuelo inaugural - Aviación Digital


El Tu-160M con su nuevo desarrollo tecnológico permitirá su uso para nuevos tipos de armas, incluidas las avanzadas».




aviaciondigital.com


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dicen que la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania retiró todo el equipo de Lisychansk

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han dicho que la Guardia Nacional ucraniana retiró todo el equipo de Lisychansk y dejó a la gente a su suerte. El mensaje fue publicado en el canal de Telegram del 131º Batallón de Reconocimiento Especial de las AFU.

"Todo el equipo se está marchando, (los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal) 'Cossacks' se están marchando, todos los vehículos blindados se están marchando. Los chicos se quedan sin nada... Estamos luchando sólo con subfusiles con todo lo que podemos y no podemos tener", declara el combatiente ucraniano.

El combatiente de las AFU subraya que fue la Guardia Nacional -que incluye batallones de nacionalistas ucranianos- la que se llevó todo el equipo militar cuando huyó de Lisychansk.

Al mismo tiempo, según el autor del canal de Telegram del 131º Orbe de las AFU, "no hubo ninguna tarea de proporcionar cobertura de fuego a las fuerzas en retirada" - el equipo simplemente huye y no trata de cubrir a las unidades ucranianas en retirada. Al mismo tiempo, algunas unidades ucranianas nunca recibieron órdenes de retirada.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Es que ya cansa tanto apocalipsis y tanto será en octubre....


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Intentan colocar productos de dudosa relación calidad-precio, agujeros negros en sus presupuestos de defensa, que consiguen maquillar en sus cuentas al "abrir" mercados aprovechando está crisis.
> 
> Lo decepcionante es que países como Alemania pasen por el aro.



Deprederán a los pequeños de su grupo comprando a precio de saldo las pocas cosas que valen algo dentro de los países endeudados.

Nunca han sido tan ricas las empresas y tan vacíos los países soberanos. Tenian montón de infraestructuras a su nombre... hoy nos enteramos que hasta los puertos son ajenos a los países donde se ubican.

El sistema Galileo costó un montón aprobar porque era muy caro a un montón de economías fuertes y hoy te monta de un día para otro los satélites necesarios Elonk Musk, una empresa.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Dos misiles rusos impactan en una zona residencial en Jarkov.*
Dos misiles rusos han impactado en una zona residencial de *Jarkov*, la segunda ciudad más grande de *Ucrania*. Una escuela resultó gravemente dañada, con parte del edificio prácticamente arrasado.

Los residentes miraban con incredulidad mientras los trabajadores de emergencia retiraban los escombros del lugar. Una mujer dijo que sentía "solo odio" al ver cómo la escuela había sido dañada por los misiles rusos.

Natalia Prosviria dijo que su hijo había estudiado en la Escuela Número 47 y que su nieto también lo haría. Continuó preguntando por qué una escuela se consideraba un objetivo y preguntó "¿cuándo se detendrá todo?"

Las autoridades regionales dijeron que una casa también resultó dañada en el ataque ruso y que una mujer resultó herida.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Turquía tiene la llave del Mar Negro, en cierta forma el paso de ese mar es suyo y se lo folla cuando quiera. Los rusos no tienen otra que negociar en igualdad de condiciones al resto de naciones ribereñas del Mar Negro con Turquía.



SI apresa barcos rusos, ya se pueden espabilar. No es cuestión de dejarlo pasar o ira a más. Los iranies tienen la ventaja de qeu por sus costas pasa mucho petroleo. Pero en lugar de acojonarse, cuanod los yanquis tantearon a traves de los ingleses o los surcoreanos, devolvieron la jugada capturando a su vez. Y Mano de Santo oiga.

Tambien puede presionar con la energia como comento Sir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

Finlandeses y suecos hacen acopio de material de supervivencia ante el temor a un ataque ruso


Gasolina, pilas, agua, alimentos de larga duración y medicinas. Son los productos cuya venta se ha disparado en Finlandia y Suecia durante las últimas semanas. Básicamente,...




www.elmundo.es









Spoiler: coco portugal




Sabes qué pasa cuando muchas veces no da en el clavo gente como Turiel (ya van cuantas veces con su histeria apocaliptica)? que te pueden tomar por imbécil (pon el calificativo que mas te guste, me la pela) porque no se puede tomar en serio a alguien que usa palabros como ecofascismo y su histeria entre otras cosas. Al ofendidito que me ha ijnorado es otro que cree en él, yo no tengo porqué creer en sus histerias ni sus predicciones ya ha fallado muchas veces.

Ya que me has aludido indirectamente, el insulto no sé si sobra o no, a estas alturas no se le merece mas crédito porque es un vendehumos. Cierro el tema


----------



## coscorron (4 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin financia a todo el mundo para acabar con el bipartidismo:
> 
> COMUNISTAS, ULTRANACIONALISTAS....
> 
> ...



Pero se le olvido financiar lo más importante y lo más fácil ... Los mass mierda incorruptibles e insobornables. Amos anda moratalla ...


----------



## Octubrista (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Finlandeses y suecos hacen acopio de material de supervivencia ante el temor a un ataque ruso
> 
> 
> Gasolina, pilas, agua, alimentos de larga duración y medicinas. Son los productos cuya venta se ha disparado en Finlandia y Suecia durante las últimas semanas. Básicamente,...
> ...



No lo entiendo, ahora que han decidido estar más seguros y protegidos.


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tiene los los TU 22 y los BEAR.



Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Llegan a Ucrania 30 camas de hospital enviadas por la Enfermería de Navarra.*
La ciudad ucraniana de *Leópolis ha recibido 30 camas de hospital *destinadas a distintos centros sanitarios enviadas en un camión por la Fundación Enfermería de Navarra.

En total, el camión ha llevado 14 toneladas de distintos materiales y productos: veinte palés de alimentación infantil facilitados por la Fundación Ordesa y seis camillas, una cama de partos, un autoclave, un monitor de constantes vitales y diverso material sanitario e higiénico proporcionado por Ayuda Contenedores, informa Efe.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No lo entiendo, ahora que han decidido estar más seguros y protegidos.



¿Y una decisión tan importante no va a ser ratificada en referéndum? ¿Democracia, dicen?


----------



## JAGGER (4 Jul 2022)

Todo éste ínfimo avance, tortuoso y carísimo en vidas y material de los rusos va a colapsar rápidamente.


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Finlandeses y suecos hacen acopio de material de supervivencia ante el temor a un ataque ruso
> 
> 
> Gasolina, pilas, agua, alimentos de larga duración y medicinas. Son los productos cuya venta se ha disparado en Finlandia y Suecia durante las últimas semanas. Básicamente,...
> ...



Toda noticia que comienza por "los expertos dicen..."... Bulo o exageración, pienso apocalíptico para las masas cretinizadas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Toda noticia que comienza por "los expertos dicen..."... Bulo o exageración, pienso apocalíptico para las masas cretinizadas.



Lei mal, borro el texto......


----------



## Harman (4 Jul 2022)

*Falso*: una nueva tendencia en Rusia: una sesión de fotos con las cenizas de su marido muerto en Ucrania.

*Verdadero*: "Una residente de Arizona hizo llorar a miles de usuarios de Facebook al publicar en las redes sociales fotos de su boda con su prometido muerto. En el momento de la filmación el chico ya no estaba vivo, pero el fotógrafo lo insertó en los fotogramas con la ayuda de un editor gráfico para que el joven pareciera un fantasma en ellos. Y la chica los publicó el día de la supuesta boda, dirigiendo un importante mensaje a los usuarios", reza una noticia de noviembre de 2018. Se adjuntan fotos de la conmovedora y trágica historia. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, me referia a algo serio. Hay misiles diarios como parte de la contienda. Si los ucranianos te lanzan 3 o 4 Tochka que son escasos, y drones pesados reconvertidos en misiles de crucero (aun más raros ) y tu lanzas 1 misil, pues ni lo veo como respuesta.



Los golpes bajos no salen a la luz por ninguno de los dos bandos, seguro que Rusia ha dado algún zarpazo en el sitio más impensado pero no aparecerá en la prensa. Al menos es lo que yo haría.

A recalcar el descanso que han dado a las tropas de la LNR, sino a todas a gran parte según el comunicado de prensa del ministerio de defensa ruso., hoy supongo que hay un ataque masivo de proyectiles para ir tanteando las defensas para futuras operaciones


----------



## frangelico (4 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160



QuedaN TODAVIA bastantes Tu-22M, que son distintos del 22 original.


----------



## piru (4 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Parece simpatico, ese en la vida civil seguro que no trabaja en la obra, se dedicara a la delincuencia y el sicariato...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111089



En el ejército ukra es teniente coronel:


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

⚡*La plaza de la Embajada Británica en Moscú ahora se llamará Plaza de la República Popular de Luhansk. *


----------



## arriondas (4 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Todo éste ínfimo avance, tortuoso y carísimo en vidas y material de los rusos va a colapsar rápidamente.







__





Pensamiento ilusorio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Reino Unido veta la exportación de tecnología y bienes de lujo a Bielorrusia.*
El Reino Unido impondrá* nuevas sanciones económicas a Bielorrusia* por su apoyo al Gobierno ruso en la guerra de Ucrania, entre ellas un veto al comercio bilateral de bienes, incluidos tecnología y artículos de lujo, por valor de 60 millones de libras (unos 70 millones de euros).

El Ejecutivo británico tramitará el martes la legislación que le permitirá aplicar esas penalizaciones, que ya impuso al régimen ruso después de su invasión de la exrepública soviética el pasado 24 de febrero, informa Efe.


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Comentarios en Periodico Español (aplicable a muchos aquí)

¿Por que nos vais mintiendo con cuentagotas sobre la realidad en Ucrania?

Porque llevamos cuatro meses todos los dias escuchando sólo a la parte ucraniana y a los medios occidentales asegurando que los ucranianos resisten y no se van y* viendo miles de videojuegos en Internet en los que los ucranianos hacen papilla a los rusos con misiles antitanque y antiaéreos, derribando helicópteros y Mig rusos por un tubo y luego, en la realidad, vamos viendo, casi a escondidas, como los ucranianos al final van cayendo y saliendo de sus "inamovibles posiciones" y reculando hacia Kiev*.

Ahora mirad los papeles de febrero de antes de empezar la guerra y mirad lo que dijo Rusia sobre Ucrania, que iba a "proteger el Donbass". Nunca dijo que ocuparía toda Ucrania y menos de forma permanente.

*Uno entiende que los rusos mientan a su población pero, ¿por qué mentís con esa burda propaganda bélica Otánica, si sois medios verdaderamente independientes ?*


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La estación espacial China está realizada con know-how ruso…en su mayoría.



Y lo mas importante, estudios de estancia prolongada en ingravidez.. .. Comportamiento humano... Efectos secundarios.... Usos de medicinas... Decenas de miles de ensayos y pruebas muy valiosas para la exploracion lunar y espacial.... 

Pregunta para economistas.....como se cuantifica en el PIB este conocimiento?? Cuanto menos que un bolso de louis Vuitton o una serie de netflix vale este conocimiento?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Lo que pone en la etiqueta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Zhukov, no es suficiente con los thankns.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*La OTAN celebra con Finlandia y Suecia las negociaciones de adhesión a la alianza.*
Funcionarios de la OTAN y representantes de Finlandia y Suecia celebran este lunes en la sede de la Alianza, en Bruselas, las negociaciones de adhesión de los dos países nórdicos a la organización transatlántica, un mero trámite después de que Turquía levantara el veto a la entrada de Helsinki y Estocolmo.

Las negociaciones de adhesión tienen por objetivo confirmar la capacidad de los dos países de cumplir con los compromisos y obligaciones militares, políticos y legales de ser miembro de la organizaciones transatlántica.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160



No. Los dos funcionan a puro rendimiento con sus mejoras correspondientes


----------



## mazuste (4 Jul 2022)

Un día en un frente de batalla por la liberación de Donetsk
con una brigada internacionalista.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania afirma haber devuelto su bandera a la Isla de la Serpiente.*
La bandera ucraniana vuelve a ondear en la *Isla de la Serpiente,* según ha dicho este lunes una portavoz militar, confirmando que las fuerzas ucranianas la han recuperado.

La pequeña isla del noroeste del Mar Negro se convirtió en un emblema el primer día de la invasión rusa cuando un miembro de la pequeña guarnición ucraniana que la defendía dijo al barco ruso que exigía su rendición que "se fuera a la mierda". Fue tomada por los ucranianos la semana pasada tras un intenso bombardeo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jul 2022)

¡¡ATENCIÖN!! ALARMA DE DESINFORMACIÓN.

Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:



Para mi que han tomado el pelo a los del informativo, ES DESINFORMACIÓN.

Noruega hizo pico del gas natural en 2010 (aproximado) no pueden producir más de lo que extraen por que ya están a toda hostia.

El pico del gas

ADEMÁS esta joyita que me he pillado:

Bronca política en Noruega por el aumento de las exportaciones de gas

Si algún soplapollas os suelta lo de "Noruega nos salvará", decidle que es un bobalicón.

SIEMPRE A VUESTRO SERVICIO.


----------



## clapham5 (4 Jul 2022)

ULTIMA HORA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado .
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su amigo el Gabor , que estuvo en cuarentena hasta hoy .
Al parecer el muy gaznapiro fornico con un soldado de la corte imperial de Leopoldo I de Habsburgo cuando viajo al siglo XVII que le pego una cepa de sifilis resistente a los antibioticos actuales . Esta casi curado pero tuvieron que amputarle el prepucio ...
Le ha dicho al clapham que el Hivatal Hungaro ha interceptado una conversacion en clave de dos asesores de seguridad del Kremlin
Los generales Paco y Ramon ( nombres ficticios para preservar su identidad ) que hablaron de la Operacion " Stroganoff " .
El clapham no entiende el gusto culinario de los servicios secretos . Al parecer Moscu va a por Kiev .
Hay una lucha intestina entre dos facciones kremlitas . Una faccion ( que lee burbuja ) cree que los ukros se estan pasando y estan humillando a Rusia , su lider es Lavrov quien quiere convencer al Zar de volver a intentar la toma de Kiev .
El Shoigu quiere ir mas lento . Su Plan " quinquenal " es lento pero ambicioso e incluye la toma de Ucrania , Moldavia , Estonia , Letonia , Lituania , Finlandia , Eslovaquia y Pomerania ...Por cierto , al Zar Vladimirovich le han puesto un mote : " Hamlet "
Piensas algo Ofelia ? ...No pienso nada Senor ... 
Al parecer Occidente esta en shock por el comportamiento " estupido y anormal " del Zar Vladimirovich I que contradice todaslas leyes de la logica , la fisica , la quimica , la metafisica , la botanica y la aritmetica ( entre otras ) ...
Sera que el Zar finge ser lo que es , o es que es lo que finge ?
Por cierto , si no veis al clapham por aqui es que fue con el Gabor a Cordoba en 1155 dC
El Gabor pedira ayuda al mismisimo Maimonides ...para curar definitivamente su dolencia


----------



## millie34u (4 Jul 2022)

es lo que te estoy diciendo y lo que propugna Turiel, ya que no has comprendido las siglas del anterior post, el problema es la tasa de retorno energético y la viabilidad económica de su extracción y procesado.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No se de donde sale lo que hizo Pilatos en Roma, lo que nos dicen los textos antiguos es que Tiberio lo llamo a consultas a Roma, Poncio Pilatos y su mujer Claudia Procula, regresaron a la capital del imperio por via terreste, un par de meses de viaje, en ese lapso de tiempo murio Tiberio y le sucederia Caligula, no se sabe si fue castigado, continuo en politica o se retiro y regreso a su Tarraco natal.



Poncio Pilatos se dice que pudo ser descendiente de uno de los asesinos de César, L. Poncio Aquila, miembro del orden ecuestre, al igual que Pilatos. Tuvo un enfrentamiento público con César siendo tribuno de la plebe en el 45 a.C. al negarse a ponerse de pie a su paso durante la celebración de un triunfo...

Pontius Aquila - Wikipedia

Si Pilatos era de Tarraco también pudo ser descendiente de alguno de los veteranos que lucharon en Munda, ya que fué una de las colonias fundadas por César al terminar sus campañas en Hispania, aunque me parece que ninguna fuente antigua lo menciona.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que ya cansa tanto apocalipsis y tanto será en octubre....



Yo no, nunca me cansaré. soy un gran promotor del apocalipsis.


----------



## Julc (4 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> En el ejército ukra es teniente coronel:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111210



Así les va, poniendo al tonto del pueblo que se cree el primo chungo de Vin Diesel mandando tropas.
Raro será que quede algún soldado vivo.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

¿Que tal lleváis los putinianos eso de alegrarse de que un país invadido y destruido por unos hijoputas pierda parte de su territorio?


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Jul 2022)

No sé si será real o un Photoshop, pero es una alegoría tremenda, que buen montaje.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Se reportan bombardeos intensos de los nazis sobre Donestk.



Un muerto tras un ataque ucraniano contra la estación ferroviaria de Donetsk (VIDEOS)
Las autoridades han informado sobre varios heridos causados por múltiples bombardeos que afectaron a distintos distritos de la ciudad.


----------



## Pelamios1 (4 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> *El costo de producción de un barril de petróleo en un país como Venezuela, donde la producción es ínfima por "costes" y sanciones, debe rondar los 18 dólares, Kuwait 9 y Arabia Saudita 10. En otros casos ronda los 30-40 dólares. Curiosamente, quien alteró la oferta fueron aquellos con más reservas y donde más barato es producir. La causa: déficit estatal por un lado, guerra económica por otro.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los articulos dejan de lado tanto el tipo de petroleo como su calidad. Tampoco dicen si el TRE de las reservas es igual al de yacimiento anteriores. No todos los petroleos son iguales de algunos no se puede extraer de manera rentable Diesel o Keroseno. La trampa de las reservas te la expongo de otra manera,. Mañana dicen que las reservas de Helio3 en Marte han aumentado un 200% bien no? pero de que me vale?.

Se te olvida mencionar a Africa o Latinoamerica.


----------



## crocodile (4 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160



No lo sabía, buena información.


----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

*¿Cuanto dinero van a perder las empresas occidentales en Rusia?

Citigroup en conversaciones avanzadas para vender activos rusos*


El importante grupo financiero Citigroup estaría en conversaciones con el prestamista privado ruso Expobank para vender sus activos rusos, según informan Reuters y Financial Times citando fuentes no identificadas. Rosbank, que fue vendido recientemente por Societe Generale al oligarca Vladimir Potanin, y la compañía de seguros Reso-Garantia también estarían entre los ofertantes de los activos de Citi.

El banco estadounidense Citigroup ha puesto en marcha el proceso de venta de sus operaciones de banca minorista en 13 mercados de EMEA y Asia, incluidos Polonia y Rusia.

Tal y como sigue bne IntelliNews, *Citigroup lleva un año intentando vender su banco de consumo ruso, pero las fuertes sanciones impuestas a Rusia lo han dificultado, además de crear graves dificultades para sacar el dinero del país.*

Uno de los mayores bancos privados de Rusia, Alfa Bank, ya había rechazado la adquisición de Citibank.

Según se informa, las conversaciones entre Expobank y Citi están en una fase avanzada y se centran ahora en el precio. El principal accionista de Expobank es Igor Kim, y podría estar buscando ampliar el negocio de banca de inversión del prestamista.

Como informa bne IntelliNews, *el descuento mínimo para las grandes empresas extranjeras que intentan salir de los activos rusos es del 50%. *

En cuanto a otro postor,* Potanin, se había librado de las sanciones occidentales hasta hace poco y tenía el dinero en efectivo disponible para comprar activos baratos con descuento en su país.* Rápidamente lo utilizó para reconstruir su imperio de negocios bancarios, adquiriendo una participación del 35% en el grupo bancario TCS del fideicomiso familiar de su fundador, Oleg Tinkov, después de que éste publicara una aguda crítica malhablada sobre la "guerra insana" en Ucrania.

*Potanin también adquirió el undécimo banco ruso Rosbank, propiedad de la francesa Societe Generale, y la empresa de procesamiento de pagos UCS (United Card Services). *Sin embargo, su carrera de compras podría quedar ahora en suspenso y retrasada tras ser finalmente incluido en la lista de sanciones del Reino Unido publicada el 29 de junio.

El 1 de enero de 2022, Citibank era el 20º banco de Rusia en términos de activos, con 707.000 millones de rublos (8.900 millones de dólares), unos 250.000 clientes de tarjetas de crédito, una cartera de préstamos minoristas de 40.000 millones de rublos y depósitos por valor de 160.000 millones de rublos.

RBC comentó que el proceso de transferencia de los activos de Citibank se consideraba complicado, lo que unido a un precio elevado había acabado por disuadir a Alfa y a otros posibles compradores.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160



¿ seguro ? son cacharros muy diferentes. El Tu160 es un bombardero estrategico nuclear. El Tu22 tiene otros fines como ataque naval por ejemplo. Ademas los rusos tenian muchisimos más. Lo veo raro, porque no tendrian sustituto, al menos que yo conozca.


----------



## frangelico (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ seguro ? son cacharros muy diferentes. El Tu160 es un bombardero estrategico nuclear. El Tu22 tiene otros fines como ataque naval por ejemplo. Ademas los rusos tenian muchisimos más. Lo veo raro, porque no tendrian sustituto, al menos que yo conozca.



Hay Tu-22M y bastantes. De hecho del 160 hay pocas unidades. Creo que quieren hacer más


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Algunos lo unico que quieren es que acabe la guerra con la rendición o cesión de Ucrania. 

Y yo quiero que acabe, por supuesto, y lo puede hacerse hoy. 

Solo hace falta que Rusia se retire de Ucrania y se acaba la guerra. Es así de sencillo.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Que tal lleváis los putinianos eso de alegrarse de que un país invadido y destruido por unos hijoputas pierda parte de su territorio?



Mal, por eso me jode los de Palestina, Irak, Siria etc.... Lo que son las cosas, por otra parte me alegro cuando los planes de los hijos de puta se dan con un puño de hierro como en Ucrania. Cosas de la vida Errejon, no todo el mundo opina como tu.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay Tu-22M y bastantes. De hecho del 160 hay pocas unidades. Creo que quieren hacer más



Han logrado hacer una nueva creo. Han tardado años en conseguirlo, la fabrica principal estaba en ucrania. Empezaron por actualizar los de la URSS. Ampliar una fabrica, crear las herramientas perdidas...etc....

Confirmado, los Tu22 siguen en activo. De hecho, han modernizado más de 30.


----------



## tardepiache (4 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Cuanto dinero van a perder las empresas occidentales en Rusia?
> 
> Citigroup en conversaciones avanzadas para vender activos rusos*
> 
> ...



No se mucho de esto, pero ¿la ratio de préstamos 40.000 millones frente a los depósitos 160.000 millones no es demasiado baja?


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mal, por eso me jode los de Palestina, Irak, Siria etc.... Lo que son las cosas, por otra parte me alegro cuando los planes de los hijos de puta se dan con un puño de hierro como en Ucrania. Cosas de la vida rejon, no todo el mundo opina como tu.



Ni por supuesto como tú... prenda.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Jul 2022)

Pero porque no estalla todo de una vez porque?.
Es que la población se va a dejar matar como corderos por estas élites enloquecidas?.
La labor de adoctrinamiento social por décadas ha tenido un éxito total, ya veis en los USA, un país en donde la población está armada hasta los dientes y solo saben llorar por no poder pagar los combustibles.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni por supuesto como tú... prenda.



Lo doy por hecho, por eso no insulto solo porque se opine diferente. El que lo hace eres tu, tienes una visión muy reducida de lo que es "democracia" o "libertad".

Y si, es una guerra, así que los que no opinan como tu esperan la victoria del otro bando, es de cajon hombre.


----------



## ZARGON (4 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un breve apunte. El Tu22 está retirado y sustituido por el TU160



TU 22M3M
Nueva avionica, armas, motores.
Estan modernizando toda la flota.
Otro avion formidable.






imagen gentileza de Charly 015


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero porque no estalla todo de una vez porque?.
> Es que la población se va a dejar matar como corderos por estas élites enloquecidas?.
> La labor de adoctrinamiento social por décadas ha tenido un éxito total, ya veis en los USA, un país en donde la población está armada hasta los dientes y solo saben llorar por no poder pagar los combustibles.



La poblacion occidental DEBE decrecer para sobrevivir.
Occidente no tiene capacidad de sobrevivir en este mundo global en el que ya NO TIENE LA HEGEMONIA MILITAR.

Y todas las politicas que estan desarrollando son para eso. RESILIENCIA. 

Toda la teoria economica ha saltado por los putos aires y los gobernantes lo saben.


Perdemos los pobres. Unos 500 millones de occidentales pobres. Luego les tocará a unos 4000 millones de orientales pobres.. . .


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo doy por hecho, por eso no* insulto* solo porque se opine diferente. El que lo hace eres tu, tienes una visión muy reducida de lo que es "democracia" o "libertad".
> 
> Y si, es una guerra, así que los que no opinan como tu esperan la victoria del otro bando, es de cajon hombre.



Vamos a ver lo reitero de nuevo,jamas insulto a nadie sin que antes esa persona me haya insultado antes,lo de poner la otra mejilla pasó a la historia y si tú o cualquiera del foro me saca un solo post donde yo insulte primero me retiro del foro en ese instante.


----------



## kelden (4 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> *Pero porque no estalla todo de una vez porque?.*
> Es que la población se va a dejar matar como corderos por estas élites enloquecidas?.
> La labor de adoctrinamiento social por décadas ha tenido un éxito total, ya veis en los USA, un país en donde la población está armada hasta los dientes y solo saben llorar por no poder pagar los combustibles.



Por lo mismo que no votan a Podemos o a los comunistas en su día. Porque todo el mundo tiene muy adentro del subconsciente que si se rebelan los van a matar como a perros. Que si intentan quitarle el hueso al perro les va a arrancar los higadillos a bocaos ... Además no sois de fiar ... quién es el primero que da la cara para llevarse las hostias? Y conociéndoos hasta lo pondreis a parir si se compra un chalé decentillo con su dinero ....  Nada, nada .... que os den y cada perro se lama su pijo .... Ya sabes ... sal el primero y dirige las masas ....

Y para eso no hace falta adoctrinar a nadie. Es lo que pasa desde hace miles y miles de años y lo llevamos en la memoria genética. Ya sabes ... más vale malo conocido ....


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*Más de 50 países proporcionarán a Ucrania:
*
- Alrededor de *140.000 sistemas antitanque*
- Más de *600 tanques*
- Casi *500 sistemas de artillería*
- Más de *600.000 mil proyectiles*
- MLRS avanzado (*Misiles de precisión de largo alcance*)
- *Sistemas antibuque*
- *Sistemas de defensa antiaérea

Adicionalmente EEUU enviará más de 900 millones $ en ayuda, más sistemas de defensa antiaérea, más artillería y más sistemas de misiles de largo alcance.*

Por otro lado: Reino Unido anuncia el envío de más de 1.100 millones de euros en ayuda militar a Ucrania incluyendo helicópteros y sistemas de artillería


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

En el pueblo de Yakovlivka, cerca de Yasynuvata, el almacén de la subdivisión del ejército ruso fue destruido.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Que tal lleváis los putinianos eso de alegrarse de que un país invadido y destruido por unos hijoputas pierda parte de su territorio?



Descojonándonos de tí pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## John Nash (4 Jul 2022)

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, le transmitió el lunes a su ministro de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigu, que las fuerzas rusas deben continuar su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania, luego de conquistar toda la región de Lugansk.


----------



## keylargof (4 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Destrozadas rápidamente en su transporte, o en combate, por la fuerza aérea y/o artillería rusa



Qué fuerza aérea?


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

Creo que no entendéis una cosa, en el momento en el que un periodista se posiciona, NO ES INDEPENDIENTE, da igual si le pagan desde un régimen o no, deja de ser neutral, por lo tanto, independiente....

Poner dos ejemplos de personas que se han posicionado con una de las partes del conflicto, nos da la razón, si te posicionas y quieres contar una guerra o un conflicto, para mi careces de credibilidad


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que, si hay algo en lo que son unos genios es en saber "tocar la fibra" que tienen que tocar, son especialistas en eso, lanzan el mensaje en función de los que les escuchan, es absolutamente acojonante lo bien que lo hacen, la verdad


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Ya que está esto petado de putinianos vamos a darles placer:


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Jul 2022)

Finlandeses y suecos hacen acopio de material de supervivencia ante el temor a un ataque ruso


Gasolina, pilas, agua, alimentos de larga duración y medicinas. Son los productos cuya venta se ha disparado en Finlandia y Suecia durante las últimas semanas. Básicamente,...




www.elmundo.es





Los nordicos no son tontos, si este invierno hay cortes de luz en España, por una sobrecarga y demanda excesiva de fluido electrico, tu que vives en un paco-pisito, tienes pilas, linternas, velas, camping gas, butano para cocinar, radio a pilas para estar informado ???, si vives en un chalet mas de lo mismo o prefieres echar a correr en el ultimo segundo y que te pille el toro ???.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Entiendo que los rusos dificilmente pueden cebarse con la población civil porque de alguna manera X son prorusos y dejarían cicatrices. Aún hay tiempo de buscar otra víctima. De todas formas si aprietan mucho a Rusia tal vez pudiérmos ver ciudades bombardeadas modo Dresde (¿Tiene Rusi bombarderos tipo B-52?) hacia el oeste , quien sabe si encluso Kiev.



Amigo, por referencias de un compañero de trabajo casado con un chica de Kherson, se que la mayoria de los que se quedaron son todos prorusos...


----------



## ignorante (4 Jul 2022)

No entiendo nada...

A ver, Rusia envía tropas a Siria con el consentimiento del gobierno de ese país... eso lo puedo entender.

Pero EEUU mantiene bases y tropas en esa nación ¿sin el consentimiento de Siria? Y la otra noticia que había detrás, de que Turquía dijo hace unos días que enviaría tropas a territorio Sirio, sin el consentimiento de ese gobierno, para establecer una franja "de seguridad" de 30 km. Supongo que si al final lo hacen, la Unión Europea y EEUU someterán a Turquía a graves sanciones y enviarán armas al Gobierno de Siria; pero lo que no me acaba de cuadrar es que EEUU no esté ya sometido a graves sanciones de la Unión Europea... y de ellos mismos (esto último es donde me pierdo, no se cómo se podría implementar).

A ver si alguien me lo explica.

He estado buscando en El País, El Mundo y El ABC y algo debo estar perdiéndome porque no lo cojo. Tenían que explicar las cosas para tontos, porque, de verdad, que no lo pillo. Y mira que tengo cuidado de no leer esos medios de desinformación rusos y de otros países malos que por fortuna es difícil mirar por error, gracias a que nos los han vetado para que no piquemos desde Europa.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Vaya con Marruecos...  

Marruecos se negó a ayudar a Rusia a eludir las sanciones occidentales
Moscú esperaba que Marruecos pudiera reemplazar los puertos europeos de Rusia.

Las autoridades marroquíes negaron la ayuda de Rusia para eludir las sanciones de los países occidentales. Moscú llevó a cabo negociaciones sobre la creación de dos centros de transporte en Marruecos, desde donde irían las mercancías a los puertos rusos, pero Rabat rechazó todas las propuestas de la parte rusa.

El plan preveía la creación de una línea de transporte entre Casablanca y San Petersburgo. Se suponía que el lado marroquí recibiría contenedores de buques cisterna y los transferiría a buques más pequeños (alimentadores) que irían a Rusia. Tal esquema ayudaría a aumentar relativamente rápido las importaciones, en particular, de bienes sancionados a Rusia.


----------



## NPI (4 Jul 2022)

Otra cuenta secundaria de las que ha puesto @HDR, hace su aparición por el foro/hilo


----------



## NS 4 (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su amigo el Gabor , que estuvo en cuarentena hasta hoy .
> Al parecer el muy gaznapiro fornico con un soldado de la corte imperial de Leopoldo I de Habsburgo cuando viajo al siglo XVII que le pego una cepa de sifilis resistente a los antibioticos actuales . Esta casi curado pero tuvieron que amputarle el prepucio ...
> ...



Ya no esta en modo JUDO WAR??


----------



## Egam (4 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé qué clase de economía pretende tener un país con una Nadia Calviño como ministra del tema.



Como sanidad con la Pajin.
Teatro


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Verás la gracia que el va a hacer a más de uno en Moscú y St. Petersburgo esta medida.

*El gobierno ruso propone una reforma legal que obligará a las compañias privadas a abastecer al ejército en operaciones militares espaciales, así como a cambiar las condiciones de trabajo de sus empleados para poder obligarles a trabajar en turnos de noche o durante festividades si se les exige:
*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entiendo nada...
> 
> A ver, Rusia envía tropas a Siria con el consentimiento del gobierno de ese país... eso lo puedo entender.
> 
> ...



La OTAN tiene invadido parte de territorio sirio desde hace años, cuando los mercenarios perdieron casi la guerra…desde entonces está todo muy congelado. Hay un hilo en este foro sobre la guerra en Siria.

La OTAN se dedica a robar todo lo que puede, preferiblemente petróleo…








Fuerzas estadounidenses saquearon nuevo lote de petróleo sirio - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Activistas locales confirmaron a SANA que las fuerzas estadounidenses presentes ilegalmente en el pa




sana.sy


----------



## eltonelero (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vaya con Marruecos...
> 
> Marruecos se negó a ayudar a Rusia a eludir las sanciones occidentales
> Moscú esperaba que Marruecos pudiera reemplazar los puertos europeos de Rusia.
> ...



Lo interesante del tema es que como Marruecos a nivel portuario nos está comiendo el terreno, una vez pasada la guerra o incluso seguramente antes de que pase.


----------



## clapham5 (4 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La poblacion occidental DEBE decrecer para sobrevivir.
> Occidente no tiene capacidad de sobrevivir en este mundo global en el que ya NO TIENE LA HEGEMONIA MILITAR.
> 
> Y todas las politicas que estan desarrollando son para eso. RESILIENCIA.
> ...



Lo que debe decrecer no es la poblacion , es el consumo 
El problema de Occidente es que su modelo economico , basado en el consumo y la deuda perpetua no es sostenible , porque el planeta no tiene recursos infinitos . Talar un bosque para que la gente cambie sus muebles cada ano es una imbecilidad .
Antes los muebles se hacian de cedro y caoba y duraban siglos . Tu comprabas una mesa de caoba y la usaban tus hijos , nietos , biznietos 
La ropa era de lino puro o de algodon puro y los zapatos de piel , piel ...Se rompian , ibas al zapatero y te los arreglaba ...
Y cuando morias esos zapatos eran heredados por los descendientes . Las cosas se fabricaban para que durasen . 
La gente tenia pocas cosas , pero de calidad . No existia la obsolescencia programa . 
El 90 % de lo que produce occidente es mierda de gallina . Es inutil , superfluo , innecesario , prescindible 
La gente prefiere ver Don Quijote de la Mancha de Fernando Rey ( el clapham la vio , 4 horas ...) a leerse el libro ( 2 semanas si te lees 100 paginas al dia ) y si la version es " corta " pues mejor ...La gente se pasa el dia comprando mierda de gallina ...
La moda es un invento para estupidos . El clapham ni fu ni fa . Os quejais porque no teneis ni paj^%$#era idea de que significa una " Crisis " 
El urbanita del siglo XXI es imbecil . El clapham recuerda cuando estuvo en Viena en 1683 acompanando al Gabor ...
La gente moria de un put^%$#o catarro . Se banaba dos veces al ano , no habia electricidad y tenias que aumbrarte con velas 
Si el put^%$#o rey de turno iba a la guerra y no podias pagar para evitarla te convertias en carne de canon ...
La gente comia una vez al dia y la esperanza de vida no llegaba a los 40 . 
El problema no es la superpoblacion , es la corrupcion y la avaricia . 
Francia , Alemania , Holanda y UK son ricas ahora porque ya eran ricas desde el siglo XVII . 
desde que abrazaron las ideas protestantes y la ilustracion . El problema del mundo es que vive sumido en la ignorancia 
MARX fue un visionario . Predijo el colapso del capitalismo condenado a crisis perpetuas por el desbalance de produccion y consumo . 
El futuro es la colectivizacion de los recursos . Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo el manifiesto comunista ...
Proletarios de todos los paises , zankead


----------



## El-Mano (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Han logrado hacer una nueva creo. Han tardado años en conseguirlo, la fabrica principal estaba en ucrania. Empezaron por actualizar los de la URSS. Ampliar una fabrica, crear las herramientas perdidas...etc....
> 
> Confirmado, los Tu22 siguen en activo. De hecho, han modernizado más de 30.



Creo que ya se dijo en este hilo, el tu-22 actual es otro avión diferente del original, parece que decidieron mantener el nombre para que fuera visto como una actualizaciones y no como un avión nuevo, y así convencer del gasto al estado.

Es un poco como si al su-35 lo hubieran llamado su-27xx para no frenar su desarrollo.

Pero bueno, que igual la historia no es así, pero lo claro es que el tu-22 y el actual son muy diferentes.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Verás la gracia que el va a hacer a más de uno en Moscú y St. Petersburgo esta medida.
> 
> *El gobierno ruso propone una reforma legal que obligará a las compañias privadas a abastecer al ejército en operaciones militares espaciales, así como a cambiar las condiciones de trabajo de sus empleados para poder obligarles a trabajar en turnos de noche o durante festividades si se les exige:*



Lo que viene siendo una militarización encubierta...


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Irán y Rusia bajan cada vez más los precios del petróleo en la lucha por el mercado chino.


El petróleo ruso comenzó a desplazar los suministros iraníes del mercado chino con grandes descuentos.

Sin embargo, debido a las sanciones, los productores iraníes también tienen que reducir los precios de su petróleo, ya que China sigue siendo el único mercado de ventas importante para Irán y Teherán no puede permitirse perder su participación. 

China se está beneficiando de esta confrontación petrolera, está comprando volúmenes récord de petróleo a precios mucho más bajos que los del mercado.


----------



## porconsiguiente (4 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entiendo nada...
> 
> A ver, Rusia envía tropas a Siria con el consentimiento del gobierno de ese país... eso lo puedo entender.
> 
> ...



Como dijo aquel "Es el mercado, amigo"


----------



## terro6666 (4 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Next station Kramatorsk.
> En nada en Dnipro.
> 
> 
> ...



Si bueno, al ritmo que van ,tal vez en 10 u 11 años llegan a Odesa


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Es acojonante que en julio todavía haya quien pida una solución negociada / pacífica que no incluya que los rusos se vuelvan a su país. 

Nos ha jodido, todos queremos la paz, pero eso sólo puede llegar por la retirada total de Rusia. Si no, nunca habrá paz, ni en Ucrania ni en ningún otro lugar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo que debe decrecer no es la poblacion , es el consumo
> El problema de Occidente es que su modelo economico , basado en el consumo y la deuda perpetua no es sostenible , porque el planeta no tiene recursos infinitos . Talar un bosque para que la gente cambie sus muebles cada ano es una imbecilidad .
> Antes los muebles se hacian de cedro y caoba y duraban siglos . Tu comprabas una mesa de caoba y la usaban tus hijos , nietos , biznietos
> La ropa era de lino puro o de algodon puro y los zapatos de piel , piel ...Se rompian , ibas al zapatero y te los arreglaba ...
> ...



Sí. Antes la gente tenía en casa muebles de cedro y caoba. Con incrustaciones de marfil, no te digo. De pino si había suerte o de contrachapado barato en la mayoría de los casos. Y la ropa, de lino o algodón puro. Y los zapatos del piel. No sé de cuándo estás hablando, si hablas del siglo XIX, no, porque la mayoría iban descalzos y harapientos. Si hablas del XX, desde que se inventó el poliester y los plásticos, eso era el material "de la plebe".

En cuanto a lo de vivir 40 años, amos, anda, ni en el neolítico.

Que sí, que por encima de nuestras posibilidades sin duda estamos, pero creo que algunos tenéis el pasado enmarcado en estereotipos.

PD: y Marx, como hijo de la revolución industrial y buen desarrollista, jamás previó el colapso de los suministros de energía; ni se le pasó por la cabeza, vamos. Así que menos lobos.


----------



## John Nash (4 Jul 2022)

Guerra en USA:





__





Detenido el presunto autor de la matanza de Highland Park, un cantante aficionado llamado Robert Crimo


Robert E. Crimo III (lo que significa que su padre y su abuelo se llamaban también 'Robert'), el presunto autor de la matanza de seis de personas en la ciudad de...




www.elmundo.es





La celebración del día nacional de *Estados Unido*s ha comenzado con violencia. En la ciudad de Highland Park, en *Illinois*, el extrarradio de *Chicago*, el tradicional desfile del 4 de julio ha sido el escenario de un *tiroteo *que se ha saldado, al menos, con seis muertos y 24 heridos, según fuentes policiales. De los heridos, al menos 12 han tenido que ser trasladados a centros hospitalarios.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es que estos se piensan que si va a acabar la guerra las relaciones comerciales con Rusia van a volver a la normalidad, cuando lo más probable es que las relaciones con Rusia sigan siendo mala mientras Putin siga en el poder.....o sea, que los precios de la gasofa seguirán siendo altos


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo que debe decrecer no es la poblacion , es el consumo
> El problema de Occidente es que su modelo economico , basado en el consumo y la deuda perpetua no es sostenible , porque el planeta no tiene recursos infinitos . Talar un bosque para que la gente cambie sus muebles cada ano es una imbecilidad .
> Antes los muebles se hacian de cedro y caoba y duraban siglos . Tu comprabas una mesa de caoba y la usaban tus hijos , nietos , biznietos
> La ropa era de lino puro o de algodon puro y los zapatos de piel , piel ...Se rompian , ibas al zapatero y te los arreglaba ...
> ...



El modelo actual no está basado en el consumo realmente. Si nos atenemos a lo que es, en sí, el "capitalismo" tendríamos que contestar que es un sistema basado en el AHORRO. El problema es que las políticas keynesianas de muchos estados nos están llevando al peligro. Es un matiz, pero es un matiz muy importante, porque supone dos cosas:

1) Los modelos alternativos no existen o son tan malos que serían mucho peores, para la sociedad que continuar así, vease un "sistema chino", por ejemplo, ese tipo de planteamiento no tendría ningún tipo de sentido y de recorrido.
2) Llevamos escuchando el mismo cuento desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial, y nada, oye, que el "capitalismo no cae"


----------



## NPI (4 Jul 2022)

El forero al que respondes @Coco Portugal 
- Última aparición conocida por el foro/hilo 19 febrero 2020
- Comenzó a aparecer de nuevo por el foro/hilo 24 febrero 2022
Es otra cuenta secundaria de los hinteligentes que llevan dando la tabarra desde el 2016-2017, (es uno/dos 'usuarios' con múltiples cuentas), que están permanentemente en el hilo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Jul 2022)

❗El alcalde de Slavyansk, Vadim Lyakh, reconoció que las posiciones más cercanas de las tropas rusas se encuentran ya a solo 7-10 km de la ciudad.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Está bastante claro que lo mejor para España y para el resto de Europa es acabar con esa amenaza que es Rusia. Que lo que está pasando con Ucrania no se repita en Moldavia, Rumanía, Polonia, Georgia, Lituania, Finlandia, etc.

Rusia tenía a Europa como su principal cliente. Eso se ha demostrado como un gran error por parte de Europa. Nos vamos a independizar energéticamente de Rusia, más pronto que tarde, a cualquier precio. No queda otro remedio.

De ser casi occidental, con sus ciudadanos viajando y viviendo libremente por Europa, Rusia pasará al aislamiento de Occidente. A disfrutar de la Edad Media.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Antes la gente tenía en casa muebles de cedro y caoba. Con incrustaciones de marfil, no te digo. De pino si había suerte o de contrachapado barato en la mayoría de los casos. Y la ropa, de lino o algodón puro. Y los zapatos del piel. No sé de cuándo estás hablando, si hablas del siglo XIX, no, porque la mayoría iban descalzos y harapientos. Si hablas del XX, desde que se inventó el poliester y los plásticos, eso era el material "de la plebe".
> 
> En cuanto a lo de vivir 40 años, amos, anda, ni en el neolítico.
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo que leí, que incluso en los primeros tiempos de la revolución industrial en Inglaterra, la cuna de la misma, una camisa valía el salario de un mes de un obrero de fábrica.


----------



## Aksturiax (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Verás la gracia que el va a hacer a más de uno en Moscú y St. Petersburgo esta medida.
> 
> *El gobierno ruso propone una reforma legal que obligará a las compañias privadas a abastecer al ejército en operaciones militares espaciales, así como a cambiar las condiciones de trabajo de sus empleados para poder obligarles a trabajar en turnos de noche o durante festividades si se les exige:*



Te suena la ley de seguridad nacional que acaban de modificar AQUÍ? A este paso en breve te sonará.


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

jodete payaso.. os estamos dando duro...


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Para aquellos que les preocupa tanto el precio de la gasolina y piensan que se va a solucionar si Rusia gana la guerra, decirles que realmente sólo se solucionaría si Rusia fuera aplastantemente derrotada, cosa que no va a pasar, así que tendremos precios altos de gasolina hasta que Europa se reestructure, cosa que no puede pasar en 4 días. 

Ya no depende del conflicto de Rusia, depende de lo que tarde Europa en adaptarse y llevará tiempo.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (4 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya no esta en modo JUDO WAR??



La JUDO WAR no garantiza la victoria , solo evita la derrota . 
Inmobilizar al oponente no es suficiente . Rusia no quiere atacar . Su estrategia es defensiva . Y para ganar hay que atacar . 
El problema de Rusia es que infravalora la resiliencia de Occidente . 
Cree que los europeos se rendiran antes , agobiados por la crisis economica por culpa de la inflacion . ERROR 
Europa Occidental es muy rica . El PIB per capita de la UE es 1.5 veces el PIB per capita del ruso . 
A la UE no le importa si el nivel de vida de los europeos cae un 50 % por culpa de las sanciones porque aun la UE seguiria siendo rica 
En cambio , si el PIB de Rusia cae un 50 % volveria a los niveles de 2006 . 
El margen de empobrecimiento de la UE es mucho mayor . Por eso Rusia ha cortado el gas . Cree que si la UE no tiene gas para el invierno pues colapsaria y se rendiria . Bueno ...eso no va a pasar mientras el occidental crea que la culpa es de Rusia . 
La crisis de Ucrania es mierda de gallina comparada con otras crisis historicas . 
Nose puede subestimar la capacidad de Alemania de reinventarse . 
El bloqueo a Kaliningrado ha sido una buena jugada por parte de Alemania , cada dia que pasa Rusia esta siendo humillada transmitiendo la impresion de que el Zar ( como Hamlet ) esta loco aunque todo el mundo sepa que esta fingiendo . 
Lo que mas aterroriza al clapham es que Rusia se ha metido en una ratonera . Puede avanzar lentamente , pero eso daria mas tiempo a la UE a reorganizarse . Si avanza rapido cometera mas errores . 
Ni China ni India comprometeran su relacion estrategica con Occidente por defender a Rusia 
Los oligarcas indios no envian a sus hijos a colegios en San Petersburgo , los envian a colegios y universidades inglesas .
Cuando llegue el momento los indios tomaran bando por la corona . Pero hay mas ...
China sera el proximo objetivo de EE UU cuando los republicanos tomen el poder . Tal vez el objetivo de esta guerras ea ese . 
China " ayudo " a Biden a ganar las elecciones contra Trump ( su bestia negra ) creando la pandemia de COVID 
Ahora Rusia devuelve el golpe . La guerra " lenta " en Ucrania esta provocando inflacion , lo cual le costara a Biden perder representantes democratas en el Congreso y virtualmente la presidencia en 2024 . 
Si Trump vuelve el nuevo enemigo de EE UU sera China .


----------



## Kron II (4 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Creo que ya se dijo en este hilo, el tu-22 actual es otro avión diferente del original, parece que decidieron mantener el nombre para que fuera visto como una actualizaciones y no como un avión nuevo, y así convencer del gasto al estado.
> 
> Es un poco como si al su-35 lo hubieran llamado su-27xx para no frenar su desarrollo.
> 
> Pero bueno, que igual la historia no es así, pero lo claro es que el tu-22 y el actual son muy diferentes.



En realidad el TU-22 y el TU-160 cumplen roles distintos: el TU-22 se diseño originariamente para la Aviación Naval Soviética, que era quien se encargaría de atacar a los grupos de portaviones americanos con misiles antibuque de largo alcance. Ahora parece que vuelve un poco a ese rol con la incorporación del Kinzhal entre su armamento. El TU-160, es un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance, que estuvo destinado a sustituir al TU-95.

De todas formas una puntualización. La misma razón existe para que el TU-160 no sustituyese nunca al TU-95, como para que los B-52 americanos sigan volando: los bombarderos estratégicos se han convertido principalmente en tanques portadores de misiles de cruceros. En caso de un conflicto entre dos potencias militares. Saldrían cargados de misiles de crucero de largo alcance de sus bases y esperarían hasta que sus objetivos fuesen designados antes de volver a sus bases a cargar más misiles.

Un caso diferente es el del B-2 y el futuro B-21. Su razón de ser es, principalmente, que su misión sería penetrar en escenarios con defensas antiaerias complejas (de China y Rusia) a buscar y destruir los sistemas móviles de las fuerzas estratégicas de estos países (algo de lo carece Estados Unidos, por cierto, ya que sólo tiene ICBMs basados en silos fijos terrestres, a parte de los SLBMs de los submarinos portamisiles). Otra cosa es que los B-2 y los B-21, pudiesen llevar a cabo esta función en caso de conflicto real con Rusia y/o China, que parece muy discutible. Quizás la proliferación de los misiles hipersónicos de largo alcance vuelva a cambiar su rol. Si USA es capaz de poner alguno en servicio a corto plazo, claro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Jul 2022)

offtopic, he ha dejado fria....


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El alcalde de Slavyansk, Vadim Lyakh, reconoció que las posiciones más cercanas de las tropas rusas se encuentran ya a solo 7-10 km de la ciudad.



Parece que menos incluso.
La van a rodear por detrás, como hicieron con Lisichansk.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El alcalde de Slavyansk, Vadim Lyakh, reconoció que las posiciones más cercanas de las tropas rusas se encuentran ya a solo 7-10 km de la ciudad.



Joder, todas las ciudades ucras me suenan igual. Es como si los rusos estuvieran tomando la misma ciudad continuamente. A ver si llegan de una vez a una ciudad con nombre reconocible, como Odesa o Kiev.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es acojonante que en julio todavía haya quien pida una solución negociada / pacífica que no incluya que los rusos se vuelvan a su país.
> 
> Nos ha jodido, todos queremos la paz, pero eso sólo puede llegar por la retirada total de Rusia. Si no, nunca habrá paz, ni en Ucrania ni en ningún otro lugar.



Bueno los yanquis aun no se han ido de Japon o Alemania y han pasado 70 años. Y hay paz. Solo hay que ganar , que se rindan y cambiar el gobierno que luego te autoriza a quedarte, todo la hostia de "democratico".


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Los rusos andan acojonaos con el puente de Crimea
Una barcaza con espejos para confundir a los misiles guiados por laser? interferencias electrónicas contra drones?


----------



## Remequilox (4 Jul 2022)

El Zelenskyato acaba de presentar la Factura Proforma de la Reconstrucción.
Antes tendrán que ganar la guerra, se entiende.
La "broma" asciende, en promedio, entre financiación blanda y subvenciones a fondo perdido, a unos 10.000 M $ AL MES, durante un plazo estimado de unos 10 años.

*Ucrania presentó un plan de recuperación de $ 750 mil millones: cómo será la reconstrucción de la posguerra*








Україна представила план відновлення на $750 мільярдів: як виглядатиме повоєнна відбудова


У швейцарському Лугано Україна презентувала план післявоєнного відновлення на суму понад 750 млрд доларів, який включатиме 850 проєктів для відбудови країни



www.epravda.com.ua


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

Que se joda Erdogan. A ver si por una vez su doble juego se le vuelve en contra.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos andan acojonaos con el puente de Crimea
> Una barcaza con espejos para confundir a los misiles guiados por laser? interferencias electrónicas contra drones?



Más acojonados están Ucrania y USA, que ya no lo tienen.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

No tengo claro si se ha quedado atras en la "brillante" retirada, o esta cambiando de bando por decisión propia. Parece que tenga las manos atadas así que creo que es lo primero.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Más acojonados están Ucrania y USA, que ya no lo tienen.



Hay bastante movimiento por el sur, yo creo que seguramente la contraofensiva ucraniana empezará por ahí y subiendo hacia arriba


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno los yanquis aun no se han ido de Japon o Alemania y han pasado 70 años. Y hay paz. Solo hay que ganar , que se rindan y cambiar el gobierno que luego te autoriza a quedarte, todo la hostia de "democratico".



Exacto. Tan democrático como si nos aterriza de Andrómeda un gobierno patriótico y el congreso vota por mayoría absoluta que se piren los USA de Rota. Estoy seguro de que al día siguiente los americanos recogerían democráticamente su pertrechos y volverían democráticamente a casa.


----------



## vettonio (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo que debe decrecer no es la poblacion , es el consumo
> El problema de Occidente es que su modelo economico , basado en el consumo y la deuda perpetua no es sostenible , porque el planeta no tiene recursos infinitos . Talar un bosque para que la gente cambie sus muebles cada ano es una imbecilidad .
> Antes los muebles se hacian de cedro y caoba y duraban siglos . Tu comprabas una mesa de caoba y la usaban tus hijos , nietos , biznietos
> La ropa era de lino puro o de algodon puro y los zapatos de piel , piel ...Se rompian , ibas al zapatero y te los arreglaba ...
> ...



_(...)El clapham recuerda cuando estuvo en Viena en 1683 acompanando al Gabor ..._"

¿Es el clapham el conde de Saint Germain?

De la Wiki.
Por esta y otras razones el conde fue conocido, en épocas y lugares distintos, como "marqués de Montferrat", "marqués de Aymar", "conde de Belmar", de "Soltikov", de "Welldone", de "Monte Cristo" y de "Saint Germain", "caballero de Schoening", "monsieur Surmont", "Zanonni" y "príncipe Rackoczy" y "Clapham" en Burbuja.info.


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

la situacion en francia va a ser dantesca y en espsña en cuanto se vayan los turistas...









Energie : la France se prépare à une économie de guerre


Le projet de loi sur le pouvoir d'achat comporte un volet « souveraineté énergétique » qui attribue des pouvoirs sans précédent à l'Etat en cas de crise majeure cet hiver. Il prévoit la réquisition des centrales à gaz, le remplissage forcé des stockages, des dérogations pour accélérer...




www.lesechos.fr


----------



## Remequilox (4 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay bastante movimiento por el sur, yo creo que seguramente la contraofensiva ucraniana empezará por ahí y subiendo hacia arriba



Si la "gran contraofensiva de verano" (que llevan semanas anunciándola) comienza en el sur, y se dirige hacia arriba en el sentido habitual de los mapas, es que va hacia el norte.

Si desde el sur (Odesa-Nikolayev, por ejemplo, o Zaporiyia también), "avanzas" hacia el norte, creo que te vas hacia Krivoy Rog o Dnipropetrovsk.
Ya podría ser, después de lo de la evacuación de Azovstal, y ahora que según el Arestovich las retiradas de Lisichansk son un éxito bélico, una vigorosa contraofensiva estival para avanzar sobre la retaguardia.

Parece el consejo de un consultor de esos de autoestima: Céntrate en realizar solo eso en lo que eres bueno, y olvídate de todo lo demás. Y como en evacuaciones y retiradas los ucranianos son bastante competentes....


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)

Siria: Fuertes explosiones han golpeado la base estadounidense en el campo petrolero de Omar en el campo oriental de Deir al-Zour por razones desconocidas.


----------



## Roedr (4 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Siria: Fuertes explosiones han golpeado la base estadounidense en el campo petrolero de Omar en el campo oriental de Deir al-Zour por razones desconocidas.



A ver si la cosa escala en sentido contrario al que le gusta a Biden.


----------



## Zhukov (4 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _(...)El clapham recuerda cuando estuvo en Viena en 1683 acompanando al Gabor ..._"
> 
> ¿Es el clapham el conde de Saint Germain?



Nah, sólo su criado, el que dijo cuando le preguntaron si era verdad que el conde había conocido a Jesucristo:
_
"No lo sé, sólo hace siete siglos que sirvo a mi señor"_


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Si la "gran contraofensiva de verano" (que llevan semanas anunciándola) comienza en el sur, y se dirige hacia arriba en el sentido habitual de los mapas, es que va hacia el norte.
> 
> Si desde el sur (Odesa-Nikolayev, por ejemplo, o Zaporiyia también), "avanzas" hacia el norte, creo que te vas hacia Krivoy Rog o Dnipropetrovsk.
> Ya podría ser, después de lo de la evacuación de Azovstal, y ahora que según el Arestovich las retiradas de Lisichansk son un éxito bélico, una vigorosa contraofensiva estival para avanzar sobre la retaguardia.
> ...



 No me ha valido con darte las gracias , aun me estoy descojonando.


----------



## frangelico (4 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El Zelenskyato acaba de presentar la Factura Proforma de la Reconstrucción.
> Antes tendrán que ganar la guerra, se entiende.
> La "broma" asciende, en promedio, entre financiación blanda y subvenciones a fondo perdido, a unos 10.000 M $ AL MES, durante un plazo estimado de unos 10 años.
> 
> ...



Pues el presupuesto comunitario debe andar por 150MM. Nos sale a todos más barato y mejor a largo plazo que Cerdensky sea eliminado


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

*127.500 refugiados ucranianos han recibido la protección temporal en España.*
Más de 127.500 refugiados ucranianos ya han recibido la *protección temporal en España*, concedida por la Oficina de Asilo y Refugio (OAR) del Ministerio del Interior, según ha informado este lunes este departamento del Gobierno.

Además, dicha oficina ha tramitado un total de 46.871 solicitudes de protección internacional durante este 2022, entre las que destacan las presentadas por ciudadanos venezolanos y colombianos.

Con las cifras difundidas por el Ministerio del Interior, España se convierte en uno de los países que más protecciones temporales ha otorgado a ciudadanos ucranianos que huyen de la guerra en su país desde el pasado mes de febrero, informa Efe.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues el presupuesto comunitario debe andar por 150MM. Nos sale a todos más barato y mejor a largo plazo que Cerdensky sea eliminado



¿Cómo se dice en ruso o en ucraniano: "dame argo, payo"?


----------



## El buho pensante (4 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Te aseguro que no echábamos en falta tener los ojos enganchados en una pantalla. Nos divertíamos mucho en discotecas y/o verbenas, muchos trabajábamos en verano para pagarnos los estudios (vendimia en Francia generalmente) y sobre todo leíamos muchísimo. Eran frecuentes los debates en grupo, en cualquier bar sobre todo tipo de temas, novelas, filosofía, cine, ciencia ficción, política, sociología, arte, física .... algo que me temo es bastante menos frecuente hoy en día.
> 
> En el bachillerato de entonces te daban una base de conocimiento y sobre todo de capacidad de investigar suficientemente amplios como para adentrarnos en cualquier tema que despertase nuestro interés y le sacábamos partido porque cuando se es joven se tiene curiosidad por conocer el mundo, descubrir nuevos horizontes y modos de entender el mundo. Solo se necesita que te den las herramientas y despierten el instinto de descubrir
> 
> ...



Que envidia. Las redes sociales llegaron a mi entorno cuando estudiaba el bachillerato y los smartphones en medio de la universidad... Así que sí, por pocos años nunca tuve la oportunidad de disfrutar eso que comentas. Se podría decir, que cuando yo me embarque en la vida adulta la mitad de la gente ya vivia agachada mirando al telefono. 

Por suerte he podido disfrutar de muchas conversaciones placenteras con mi grupo de amigos, que si bien es cierto que andamos con los moviles, suele ser para buscar temas interesantes sobre los que debatir. También conversaciones con gente de >40 años donde veo que hay mucho mas nivel que en la juventud


----------



## vettonio (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (4 Jul 2022)

De entrada los Rusos no se guían por la TEORIA del Petróleo de origen orgánico que usan los occidentales. Cosas buenas de la URSS y no depender del marketing "me lo quitan de las manos" "ultimas unidades" "Ya no me queda nah". La enorme mayoría de la población pasa por alto que las más interesadas en hacer creer que el petróleo es un bien escaso son las empresas que venden petróleo. 

PD: Otra cosa es que se pueda suministrar combustible a 7000 millones de seres humanos con coche particular. Eso ya es otro debate y es muy discutible. Pero como dicen los Saudís, la edad de piedra no terminó por falta de piedra y la edad del petróleo no terminará por falta de petróleo.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno los yanquis aun no se han ido de Japon o Alemania y han pasado 70 años. Y hay paz. Solo hay que ganar , que se rindan y cambiar el gobierno que luego te autoriza a quedarte, todo la hostia de "democratico".



No se han "ido" por decisión alemana y japonesa, no por imposición militar en una invasión


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

se ha decidido ya por parte del gobierno de rusia que en setiembre se cortar el gas TOTALMENTE hacia europa .. 

para ello ya se estan tomando las medidas para paliar el descenso de ingresos ...

para matar a millones no son necesarios dos inviernos .. basta con uno... a -20 grados no hay agua en las casas... vana morir millones de personas en europa


----------



## Loignorito (4 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN tiene invadido parte de territorio sirio desde hace años, cuando los mercenarios perdieron casi la guerra…desde entonces está todo muy congelado. Hay un hilo en este foro sobre la guerra en Siria.
> 
> La OTAN se dedica a robar todo lo que puede, preferiblemente petróleo…
> 
> ...



Todo el texto desborda ironía amigo. El verdadero Hercules Poirot lo habría visto


----------



## alnitak (4 Jul 2022)

la ofensiva hacia kramatork y slaviansk esta siendo brutal

como sera la.cosa que zelensky se ha vestido de negro


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Jul 2022)

Cosas de Rafapal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo el texto desborda ironía amigo. El verdadero Hercules Poirot lo habría visto



Ironía no, pitorreo…al final los asiáticos saben muy bien de qué pie cojeamos los occidentales…ya tuvieron que sufrir sus antepasados a los cruzados.

Lo de robar parece ser que viene en los genes…solo hay que ver los últimos tiempos…


----------



## Salamandra (4 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues el presupuesto comunitario debe andar por 150MM. Nos sale a todos más barato y mejor a largo plazo que Cerdensky sea eliminado



A largo no nos sirve de nada. A largo plazo tendrán que ser los tenedores de la deuda de la UE... y a medio plazo también. Y a ver quien es el que a corto plazo nos presta todos, claro, porque toda la UE ya anda de deuda hasta las cejas.


----------



## El-Mano (4 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> En realidad el TU-22 y el TU-160 cumplen roles distintos: el TU-22 se diseño originariamente para la Aviación Naval Soviética, que era quien se encargaría de atacar a los grupos de portaviones americanos con misiles antibuque de largo alcance. Ahora parece que vuelve un poco a ese rol con la incorporación del Kinzhal entre su armamento. El TU-160, es un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance, que estuvo destinado a sustituir al TU-95.
> 
> De todas formas una puntualización. La misma razón existe para que el TU-160 no sustituyese nunca al TU-95, como para que los B-52 americanos sigan volando: los bombarderos estratégicos se han convertido principalmente en tanques portadores de misiles de cruceros. En caso de un conflicto entre dos potencias militares. Saldrían cargados de misiles de crucero de largo alcance de sus bases y esperarían hasta que sus objetivos fuesen designados antes de volver a sus bases a cargar más misiles.
> 
> Un caso diferente es el del B-2 y el futuro B-21. Su razón de ser es, principalmente, que su misión sería penetrar en escenarios con defensas antiaerias complejas (de China y Rusia) a buscar y destruir los sistemas móviles de las fuerzas estratégicas de estos países (algo de lo carece Estados Unidos, por cierto, ya que sólo tiene ICBMs basados en silos fijos terrestres, a parte de los SLBMs de los submarinos portamisiles). Otra cosa es que los B-2 y los B-21, pudiesen llevar a cabo esta función en caso de conflicto real con Rusia y/o China, que parece muy discutible. Quizás la proliferación de los misiles hipersónicos de largo alcance vuelva a cambiar su rol. Si USA es capaz de poner alguno en servicio a corto plazo, claro.



Añado que al mig-31 también le han colocado el kinzhal, así que otro uso extra que le han encontrado al interceptor. Eso sí, creo que solamente podrá portar uno, y el resto seguramente lleven más.


----------



## Kron II (4 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Añado que al mig-31 también le han colocado el kinzhal, así que otro uso extra que le han encontrado al interceptor. Eso sí, creo que solamente podrá portar uno, y el resto seguramente lleven más.



De hecho la versión que porta el Mig-31, tiene mayor alcance que el que porta el TU-22, ya que se lanza a mayor altura y velocidad inicial.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin financia a todo el mundo para acabar con el bipartidismo:
> 
> COMUNISTAS, ULTRANACIONALISTAS....
> 
> ...



Ya ni se molestan en contratar a disidentes y agentes dobles para al menos dar un viso de credibilidad a su propaganda. Periodistas de investigación les llaman ahora.


----------



## clapham5 (4 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _(...)El clapham recuerda cuando estuvo en Viena en 1683 acompanando al Gabor ..._"
> 
> ¿Es el clapham el conde de Saint Germain?
> 
> ...



No , que va . El conde nacio 10 anos despues . Pero el Gabor es clavadito a su padre , el principe de Transilvania .
Sera cosa de genes


----------



## vettonio (4 Jul 2022)

INSIDER

*Los drones de Ucrania se están volviendo cada vez más ineficaces a medida que Rusia aumenta su guerra electrónica y defensas aéreas.*


"Lo que está sucediendo ahora es que la guerra electrónica y las defensas aéreas de Rusia se han organizado y desplegado mejor en comparación con los primeros meses de la guerra", dijo Samuel Bendett, analista y experto en sistemas militares no tripulados y robóticos, en el Centro de Análisis Naval.

Las fuerzas rusas están utilizando radares de alerta temprana para identificar los drones y los sistemas de guerra electrónica para interferir e interrumpir su comunicación, dijo Bendett.

Por qué los drones de Ucrania se están volviendo ineficaces contra Rusia: expertos (businessinsider.com)


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> En realidad el TU-22 y el TU-160 cumplen roles distintos: el TU-22 se diseño originariamente para la Aviación Naval Soviética, que era quien se encargaría de atacar a los grupos de portaviones americanos con misiles antibuque de largo alcance. Ahora parece que vuelve un poco a ese rol con la incorporación del Kinzhal entre su armamento. El TU-160, es un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance, que estuvo destinado a sustituir al TU-95.
> 
> De todas formas una puntualización. La misma razón existe para que el TU-160 no sustituyese nunca al TU-95, como para que los B-52 americanos sigan volando: los bombarderos estratégicos se han convertido principalmente en tanques portadores de misiles de cruceros. En caso de un conflicto entre dos potencias militares. Saldrían cargados de misiles de crucero de largo alcance de sus bases y esperarían hasta que sus objetivos fuesen designados antes de volver a sus bases a cargar más misiles.
> 
> Un caso diferente es el del B-2 y el futuro B-21. Su razón de ser es, principalmente, que su misión sería penetrar en escenarios con defensas antiaerias complejas (de China y Rusia) a buscar y destruir los sistemas móviles de las fuerzas estratégicas de estos países (algo de lo carece Estados Unidos, por cierto, ya que sólo tiene ICBMs basados en silos fijos terrestres, a parte de los SLBMs de los submarinos portamisiles). Otra cosa es que los B-2 y los B-21, pudiesen llevar a cabo esta función en caso de conflicto real con Rusia y/o China, que parece muy discutible. Quizás la proliferación de los misiles hipersónicos de largo alcance vuelva a cambiar su rol. Si USA es capaz de poner alguno en servicio a corto plazo, claro.



El T-95 también tiene una misión importante como avión anti-buque, hace de un T-22 con más misiles antibuque de largo alcance, aunque es bastante menos rápido.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Lo que debe decrecer no es la poblacion , es el consumo
> El problema de Occidente es que su modelo economico , basado en el consumo y la deuda perpetua no es sostenible , porque el planeta no tiene recursos infinitos . Talar un bosque para que la gente cambie sus muebles cada ano es una imbecilidad .
> Antes los muebles se hacian de cedro y caoba y duraban siglos . Tu comprabas una mesa de caoba y la usaban tus hijos , nietos , biznietos
> La ropa era de lino puro o de algodon puro y los zapatos de piel , piel ...Se rompian , ibas al zapatero y te los arreglaba ...
> ...



Eso es lo que tu querrías. Y yo también. 

Pero dudo de que pase. Para las elites no tiene sentido un mundo superpoblado. 

Que el futuro será comunista o no será esta descontado.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> El T-95 también tiene una misión importante como avión anti-buque, hace de un T-22 con más misiles antibuque de largo alcance, aunque es bastante menos rápido.



El tu-142, el tu-95 de la marina es mas una plataforma antisubmarino y de reconocimiento. 

Tengo oido que es el avion de helices mas rapido del mundo.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Antes la gente tenía en casa muebles de cedro y caoba. Con incrustaciones de marfil, no te digo. De pino si había suerte o de contrachapado barato en la mayoría de los casos. Y la ropa, de lino o algodón puro. Y los zapatos del piel. No sé de cuándo estás hablando, si hablas del siglo XIX, no, porque la mayoría iban descalzos y harapientos. Si hablas del XX, desde que se inventó el poliester y los plásticos, eso era el material "de la plebe".
> 
> En cuanto a lo de vivir 40 años, amos, anda, ni en el neolítico.
> 
> ...



marx era un teorico. No nostradamus.

Pero se acercó mucho.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Putin ordenó "descansar" a las tropas que capturaron la región de Luhansk*

UKRAINSKA PRAVDA - LUNES, 4 JULIO 2022, 14:18

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, dio instrucciones al ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, para que dé tiempo de descanso a las tropas que participaron en la toma de la región de Luhansk.

Fuente: Medios de propaganda rusos Radio Sputnik, TASS

Detalles: *Putin dijo que los militares rusos deben aprovechar el período de descanso para "aumentar su fuerza".

También pidió a los grupos de invasores del "Este" y del "Oeste" que lleven a cabo sus tareas según lo previsto.*

Además, *Putin ordenó a Shoigu que recompensara a los que se habían "distinguido" durante la toma de la región ucraniana.*

Antecedentes: El 3 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, informó a Putin de que toda la región de Luhansk había sido ocupada.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> offtopic, he ha dejado fria....



Para los masoquistas debe de existir la versión zarza o cactus, supongo


----------



## ccartech (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## pemebe (4 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *Mal pinta la cosa

Actualmente no es necesaria la movilización forzosa de las mujeres - Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - LUNES, 4 JULIO 2022, 17:51

En la actualidad, no es necesaria la movilización forzosa de las mujeres a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y no hay planes para restringir los viajes de las mujeres al extranjero.

Fuente: Hanna Maliar, viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, en Facebook

Detalles: Maliar informó que desde el 24 de febrero no se ha movilizado a una sola mujer por la fuerza en Ucrania, así como desde 2014.

Cita: *"Por ahora, no es necesaria la movilización forzosa de mujeres a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. No hay restricciones relacionadas con la movilización para cruzar la frontera para las mujeres, y por el momento, no se planean tales restricciones."*

Antecedentes: A mediados de junio, los propagandistas rusos difundieron una falsa noticia sobre la movilización de mujeres a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entiendo nada...
> 
> A ver, Rusia envía tropas a Siria con el consentimiento del gobierno de ese país... eso lo puedo entender.
> 
> ...



No importa el qué sino el quién


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> la situacion en francia va a ser dantesca y en espsña en cuanto se vayan los turistas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que eres el alma de cualquier fiesta....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es lo que tu querrías. Y yo también.
> 
> Pero dudo de que pase. Para las elites no tiene sentido un mundo superpoblado.
> 
> Que el futuro será comunista o no será esta descontado.



Pues que no sea....porque...qué puto horror, voto por las bombitas nucleares...son más rápidas


----------



## alfonbass (4 Jul 2022)

Si claro, en las Malvinas van a elegir irse al infierno fiscal que es Argentina....


----------



## Salgado Solitario (4 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay Tu-22M y bastantes. De hecho del 160 hay pocas unidades. Creo que quieren hacer más



De Tu-160 han reabierto la linea de producción después de décadas parada y con las máquinas-herramienta achatarradas. Algo impresionante. 

Ya ha salido el primer avión nuevo.


----------



## piru (4 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>




No Z, no Rusky= Son ukras


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Siempre pensé que lo de las drogas anulando toda una generación era desviar las culpas... Pero después de ver como ahora colocan de antidepresivos a los chavales de 14 a 25.años después de haberlos twnido aisldos doa años ya me creo cualquier cosa.
> El control al quenos someten es brutal.




Es que fue tal cual lo he contado. La heroína apareció de golpe y la regalaban, un par de dosis gratis y la gente se enganchó. Date cuenta que mi generación avisó de la escasez de recursos energéticos que iba a llegar, alertando de que había que empezar a tomar medidas y buscar alternativas energéticas, para disgusto de las petroleras. Con mi generación nació la conciencia ecológica. Avisamos de que este modelo económico nos llevaba al desastre medioambiental y energético. 

En los años 70 el Club de Roma ya hizo el primer modelo matemático demostrando que este modo de organizar la economía y los recursos nos llevaba al desastre que tenemos ahora encima y que había que buscar alternativas.
Ahora mismo en Europa estamos en plena guerra por apropiarse de los recursos energéticos.

Nosotros lo hemos sabido siempre, pero se nos supo frenar a tiempo. Nos dimos cuenta de lo que se nos echaba encima si no se reaccionaba a tiempo, lo dijimos bien alto, también se protestó en Europa y en USA. La campaña bestial de desinformación que nos echaron encima fue tan bestial que todavía perdura. Y la heroína hizo el resto, fue fácil convencer a la población de que mi generación era una panda de exaltados, vagos, drogados, ecoflautas pirados, embusteros, alarmistas, sucios y locos de atar.

Ahora vemos esta situación que empeora cada día, vemos a nuestros nietos que van creciendo en un mundo cada vez más difícil, con más escasez de todo... se va cumpliendo lo que para nosotros ya era evidente a finales de los 60.
Es muy triste, porque intentamos cambiarlo con todas nuestras fuerzas, pero perdimos, no nos pudimos imaginar que harían con nosotros lo mismo que hicieron con los chinos en tiempos de la guerra del opio. Nos lo hicieron a sus propios ciudadanos.

Lo intentamos, lo avisamos alto y claro. Ahora ya es tarde y duele mucho saber que siempre hemos estado en lo cierto, viendo a cada década cómo se acercaba lo inevitable. Duele saber que podían haberlo evitado y prefirieron machacarnos con tal de seguir engrosando las arcas de los de siempre. Se les acababa el negocio. Ahora ya no hay tiempo, se están disputando las últimas migajas. La bajada a los infiernos y el dolor son ineludibles, ya están aquí, para todos. Y solo acabamos de empezar. 
Preparaos, la recesión está empezando.


----------



## delhierro (4 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se han "ido" por decisión alemana y japonesa, no por imposición militar en una invasión



No lees a lo que respondes....




> Bueno los yanquis aun no se han ido de Japon o Alemania y han pasado 70 años. Y hay paz. Solo hay que ganar , que se rindan y cambiar el gobierno que luego te autoriza a quedarte, todo la hostia de "democratico".



¿ que les impide a los rusos rendir a Ucrania , cambiar el gobierno, hacer unas bonitas elecciones y que el gobierno saliente fervorosamente prorruso les pida que se queden ? 

Sería una decisión tan democratica y soberana como la de Japon y Alemania. Impecable, ¿ a que si ?


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> hace años en algún hilo de CdE se colgaron las pruebas que esa heroína venía con un plan minucioso de destrucción de ese ansia de cambiar el mundo, documentos donde venía escrito como atajar el problema de tanta juventud echada palante
> 
> un placer seguir leyéndote Galiciaverde



El placer es mutuo 
Y no teníamos móviles...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Jul 2022)

Costumbres


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A la merde !!
> 
> Las chinas se han convertido en una walkirias de cuidado !!... ¿cuándo crecieron 30-40 cms y se pusieron así de fuertotas?



Desde que pueden comer bien todos los días


----------



## matias331 (4 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich
> Ya lo dijo el clapham ... Esto no es una guerra , es una negociacion
> Es sospechoso que Rusia no haya actuado con contundencia ante los ataques ukros a Belgorod , a menos que esos ataques formen parte de un Plan donde ( como siempre ) la plebe es carne de canon , moneda de cambio para las elites burguesas ...
> Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . La pregunta del millon de pivxs es que quiere Rusia.
> ...



Me sorprende que trates la guerra como medio para conquistar territorio, 99% del personal cree que se trata de eso, porque asi informan los mass mierda, ....para que el pais mas extenso del mundo quiere unos acres mas??? ...... esta claro que esta en juego el futuro del mundo, como sera el nwo y lo que Rusia hizo fue frenar a la Otan que ya le tocaba los hue...s en su propio territorio, Urania y los Uranianos no importan...........


----------



## Loignorito (4 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> INSIDER
> 
> *Los drones de Ucrania se están volviendo cada vez más ineficaces a medida que Rusia aumenta su guerra electrónica y defensas aéreas.*
> 
> ...



Rusia se está viendo abocada a hacer lo que no quería, que es usar armas avanzadas como las de la guerra electrónica, pues saben bien que los usanos están ojo avizor para comprobar sus efectos y, si pueden, capturar algún equipo.


----------



## rejon (4 Jul 2022)

Rusia “pierde” en Ucrania uno de sus misiles secretos por un fallo técnico.  









Rusia “pierde” en Ucrania uno de sus misiles secretos por un fallo técnico


Habría sido lanzado desde un avión en un combate aéreo pero no funcionó correctamente y ha sido hallado por tropas ucranianas




www.larazon.es


----------



## Malevich (4 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los masoquistas debe de existir la versión zarza o cactus, supongo



A este paso me voy a hacer apocalíptico "prometeorito"...


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los chinos no tienen muchas ganas que se les sigan cayendo Boeings. No lo dicen pero.. hacen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me huele a que los chinos van a realizar los vuelos que a Rusia no le permiten hacer por el embargo aéreo. Nada impide que un avión chino haga escala en Moscú para después ir a cualquier parte del mundo. China no está padeciendo embargo, de momento.


----------



## raptors (5 Jul 2022)

> *Un poco de contexto sobre la OTAN* y el grupo del *BRICS* por alfredo jalife...
> En términos internacionales, alfredo jalife es una lumbrera... pero en el tema de méxico, jalife esta para _llorar_... ya que apoya como todo un fanático idiotizado, todo lo que hace el senil del presidente de méxico....


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lees a lo que respondes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunta ahora a cualquier ucraniano qué quieren...eso sí, hazlo con garantías, si haces unas elecciones, con observadores internacionales de TODOS LOS PAÍSES, libres de coacción ninguna, a ver qué ocurre

Japón y Alemania pidieron ese estatus, te puede gustar más o menos, pero, al menos en Alemania, yo lo que veo es que la gente quiere un modo de vida "occidental"


----------



## Plutarko (5 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Rusia se está viendo abocada a hacer lo que no quería, que es usar armas avanzadas como las de la guerra electrónica, pues saben bien que los usanos están ojo avizor para comprobar sus efectos y, si pueden, capturar algún equipo.



Rusia está poniendose al día en cuanto a luchar en una guerra moderna. Esta "entrenando" a las tropas y mandos para cuando toque lo gordo.
Yo creo que al principio fueron demasiado a lo loco. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Al Turiel, que empiece por él mismo, y que dé ejemplo. Este imbécil esta llevando su "se pobre y serás feliz".



Creo que te responde el forista HDR, pongo debajo su aportación
Ya lo hemos dicho en otras ocasiones, esta crisis está causada por distintas variables, no es solo una cuestión de disputa de los recursos energéticos, es también una crisis económica, están íntimamente relacionadas. Y hay más variables, medioambientales, agrícolas, tejido industrial que se ve afectado, consecuentemente sanitario, etc, etc, etc.
Los modelos al respecto son muy complejos, hay muchas variables interconectadas influyéndose unas en otras.

De todas formas, yo ya me canso de discutirlo, la realidad se impone y se empieza a hacer evidente a cada año que pasa. El tiempo de discutir las posibilidades futuras ya ha pasado. Estamos empezando a ver las consecuencias reales de nuestra ceguera durante tantas décadas.



HDR dijo:


> En NegociosTV están en modo apocalíptico total. Mientras en el resto de cadenas están tocando la pandereta y describiendo cómo va a ganar la guerra Ucrania, ahí están haciendo ver lo que se viene para dentro de unos meses... Va a ser apoteósico. Os lo recomiendo, es el único canal en español que habla de cosas importantes y sin tontadas ni manipulaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Me huele a que los chinos van a realizar los vuelos que a Rusia no le permiten hacer por el embargo aéreo. Nada impide que un avión chino haga escala en Moscú para después ir a cualquier parte del mundo. China no está padeciendo embargo, de momento.



Si, claro. Pero es que además han centralizado las compras, eso debe ser la madre de los contratos.

La gracia es que los airbus (europeos) desde hace mucho se sabe que son mejores que los boeing americanos pero ... la marca américana mandaba.
El contrato chino es inmenso y eso en otro tiempo hubiese sido en gran proporción boeing aunque, y no es broma ,se caigan aviones ( no hace mucho cayó uno en China).

Eso para la empresa americana es un revés pero que muy serio que se añade a los problemas de fabricación propios y un panorama de vuelos por turismo decrecientes.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues que no sea....porque...qué puto horror, voto por las bombitas nucleares...son más rápidas



No te preocupes, estaran encantados de que mueras y no dejes prole. Puede que incluso te paguen una vida fácil para que no tengas descendencia..... Oh... Wait....


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Jul 2022)

Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas


Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...



www.eleconomista.es





Va te faire foutre, Putin.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, claro. Pero es que además han centralizado las compras, eso debe ser la madre de los contratos.
> 
> La gracia es que los airbus (europeos) desde hace mucho se sabe que son mejores que los boeing americanos pero ... la marca américana mandaba.
> El contrato chino es inmenso y eso en otro tiempo hubiese sido en gran proporción boeing aunque, y no es broma ,se caigan aviones ( no hace mucho cayó uno en China).
> ...



Es que los dirigentes uevones no pueden ser más inútiles... China confía en una empresa europea como Airbus en lugar de una americana como Boeing y ellos haciéndole el juego a Estados Unidos. Contrato de casi 35.000 millones para la buchaca y se tienen que tragar el sapo de la OTAN...


----------



## eltonelero (5 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas
> 
> 
> Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...
> ...



lo curioso es que Francia no declara la guerra….


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que los dirigentes uevones no pueden ser más inútiles... China confía en una empresa europea como Airbus en lugar de una americana como Boeing y ellos haciéndole el juego a Estados Unidos. Contrato de casi 35.000 millones para la buchaca y se tienen que tragar el sapo de la OTAN...



El avión es mejor, los Boeing han dado muchos problemas, como dicen parte del avión se fabrica en China etc pero...en otro tiempo los airbus no brillaban y menos en China porque enfadaban a los americanos, en todo caso a medias entre un empresa y otra.

No es broma que Boeing en 2019- 2020 tuvo problemas serios para entregar aviones y tuvieron que llevar a fábrica otros, Boeing con un par de estas se puede quedar para rescate del gobierno americano.

De hecho vive porque cuando el jefe dice que tu me compras los aviones, pues muchos a callar. Eso a Airbus no le hubiese valido.


----------



## jimmyjump (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> marx era un teorico. No nostradamus.
> 
> Pero se acercó mucho.



¿En qué?


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Jul 2022)

Kein Scherz! Wegen Energiekrise: DIESE Wohnungsgesellschaft stellt ab sofort Warmwasser ab!


Seit Tagen kursiert in den sozialen Medien ein Schreiben der Wohnungsgenossenschaft Dippoldiswalde, in dem es um die Abstellung des Warmwassers infolge der Energiekrise geht. Jetzt ist klar: Das ist KEIN Fake!




www.berliner-kurier.de





Comienzan los racionamientos de agua caliente en Alemania.

Que alguien me diga que es un periódico de coña, somos como lemmings.empujados a un precipicio.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Creo que te responde el forista HDR, pongo debajo su aportación
> Ya lo hemos dicho en otras ocasiones, esta crisis está causada por distintas variables, no es solo una cuestión de disputa de los recursos energéticos, es también una crisis económica, están íntimamente relacionadas. Y hay más variables, medioambientales, agrícolas, tejido industrial que se ve afectado, consecuentemente sanitario, etc, etc, etc.
> Los modelos al respecto son muy complejos, hay muchas variables interconectadas influyéndose unas en otras.
> 
> De todas formas, yo ya me canso de discutirlo, la realidad se impone y se empieza a hacer evidente a cada año que pasa. El tiempo de discutir las posibilidades futuras ya ha pasado. Estamos empezando a ver las consecuencias reales de nuestra ceguera durante tantas décadas.



Y los problemas de acaparamiento en poquísimas manos de los recursos a nivel mundial. En un momento en el que los estados tienen como propias menos cosas que nunca.

Y una crisis de patrón moneda por abuso ininterrumpido de las ventajas que acarrea.


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Espero que algun dia se descubra lo que paso con Pilatos, no hay que descartar que se encuentre en alguna excavacion arqueologica, sea en Roma o en Tarragona, una nueva inscripcion sobre el tio Poncio.
> 
> PD- El apellido Pilatos viene de un apodo sobre el pilum romano, la lanza legionaria, es bastante raro, pero en el Muro de Adriano en el Reino Unido hay un par de lapidas de legionarios romanos con ese apellido, en Tarragona que se sepa, no hay constancia documental de ninguna, de momento !!!.




Yo leí la teoría de que Poncio Pilatos era leonés, de Astorga. Es más, en la zona, hay una familia de agricultores que tienen el apodo, desde tiempo inmemorial, de "los Pilatos". Lo sé porque he visitado la zona varias veces, tengo amigos allí.
Pongo enlace a un artículo en el que mencionan el posible origen astorgano de Pilatos: Astorga. Nacio Poncio Pilatos en Astorga. Trabajo de Esteban Carro en que especula sobre tal posibilidad
El padre de Poncio Pilatos vivió unos años en Astorga, esa es una realidad. Si Poncio nació allí, no está demostrado, de momento


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

matias331 dijo:


> Me sorprende que trates la guerra como medio para conquistar territorio, 99% del personal cree que se trata de eso, porque asi informan los mass mierda, ....para que el pais mas extenso del mundo quiere unos acres mas??? ...... esta claro que esta en juego el futuro del mundo, como sera el nwo y lo que Rusia hizo fue frenar a la Otan que ya le tocaba los hue...s en su propio territorio, Urania y los Uranianos no importan...........



onvre , no es una cuestion de tamano , sino de localizacion
Igual que no es lo mismo un zulo de 300 m2 en una aldea gallega que un zulo de 30 m2 en el XII Distrito de Paris
Las tierras de Ucrania pueden dar de comer a 600 millones de personas . Ademas de sus recursos naturales . Ademas , no se trata de territorios sino de " territorios historicos " . Tras el colapso de la URSS la Federacion Rusia necesita reinventarse .
La Union Europa es una " Reinvencion del III Reich .
El neo - nazismo aleman consiste en dominar a Europa por medio de la deuda destruyendo las economias perifericas
El EURO estahaciendo mas dano que la Wehrmacht .
La Federacion Rusa necesita reinventarse como potencia antagonica del IV Reich
Y para demostrar que es una potencia antagonica anecesita arrebtar territorios al Lebensraum aleman .
La OTAN es una excusa para proteger el Lebensraum aleman . ( Y para generar caja )
La Guerra Fria desde 1991 es la Guerra entre el expansionismo aleman y Rusia . Ucrania es la penultima batalla .
El clapham lo ha dicho mil veces . Los misiles intercontinentales rusos no necesitan viajar a traves del cielo europeo para impactar en EE UU
La trayectoria es a traves del Artico desde los silos en Siberia . Eso es de 1ro de BUP
EE UU no necesita a Ucrania . Alemania si . A Rusia no le interesan los balticos , porque los balticos no son territorios historicos rusos
Ucrania si lo es . Ya lo dijo el clapham , Kiev es como Jerusalem . El lugar donde todo comenzo con Vladimiro I de Kiev
No esta en peligro el futuro del mundo . Lo que esta en peligro es el futuro del IV Reich
Si Alemania es derrotada , se rompe la UE .


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (5 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> De Tu-160 han reabierto la linea de producción después de décadas parada y con las máquinas-herramienta achatarradas. Algo impresionante.
> 
> Ya ha salido el primer avión nuevo.



La fábrica estaba en Ucrania (Tupolev); entregaron algunos ejemplares Rusia y otros los demolieron cuando la "independencia". Si en Rusia están fabricando los Tu-160 es porque tienen las máquinas-herramienta para ello. Se suponía a inicios del 2000, que en Rusia era imposible construir esos aviones pues la maquinaria se había quedado en Ucrania y ya era chatarra por lo antigua, toda anterior a 1990; pero los rusos son sorprendentes.


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sí. Antes la gente tenía en casa muebles de cedro y caoba. Con incrustaciones de marfil, no te digo. De pino si había suerte o de contrachapado barato en la mayoría de los casos. Y la ropa, de lino o algodón puro. Y los zapatos del piel. No sé de cuándo estás hablando, si hablas del siglo XIX, no, porque la mayoría iban descalzos y harapientos. Si hablas del XX, desde que se inventó el poliester y los plásticos, eso era el material "de la plebe".
> 
> En cuanto a lo de vivir 40 años, amos, anda, ni en el neolítico.
> 
> ...




Recuerdo leer un pequeño libro en casa de mi padre de antes de la guerra. Traía tablas de población, esperanza de vida, etc.
En España, en los años 20 del siglo pasado, la esperanza de vida de la población española era de unos 30 años. Clapham tiene razón en ese punto.
Hay que tener en cuenta que la mortandad infantil era enorme, los bebés morían de sarampión, tosferina, etc, enfermedades de las que ahora no mueren gracias a las vacunas y eso afecta al cálculo de la esperanza de vida.

También recuerdo que, en el pueblo donde nací había muy pocos viejos, la gente moría relativamente joven. Cuando se implantó la sanidad universal la esperanza de vida en España subió de forma espectacular. Si la sanidad falla a causa de una crisis fuerte, y puede pasar, la esperanza de vida va a bajar notablemente.

Y ya que citas al neolítico, si hacemos caso a los arqueólogos, que son los que saben y recogen los restos, en el neolítico era poco frecuente morir "de viejo", la gente moría bastante antes.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Recuerdo leer un pequeño libro en casa de mi padre de antes de la guerra. Traía tablas de población, esperanza de vida, etc.
> En España, en los años 20 del siglo pasado, la esperanza de vida de la población española era de unos 30 años. Clapham tiene razón en ese punto.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que la mortandad infantil era enorme, los bebés morían de sarampión, tosferina, etc, enfermedades de las que ahora no mueren gracias a las vacunas y eso afecta al cálculo de la esperanza de vida.
> 
> ...



Además de guerras y posguerras, partos, muertes al nacer, incluso por el factor rh...Tuberculosos que tenian su lugar en las ciudades españolas separados del resto de enfermos.

Curioso mirar la evolución de los nacidos en 1900 a los nacidos 1910 se llevan 10 años de regalo. Dadle a google


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No te preocupes, estaran encantados de que mueras y no dejes prole. Puede que incluso te paguen una vida fácil para que no tengas descendencia..... Oh... Wait....



No no, si vamos a morir todos, que eso que tu quieres es un puto horror, no te preocupes


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> se ha decidido ya por parte del gobierno de rusia que en setiembre se cortar el gas TOTALMENTE hacia europa ..
> 
> para ello ya se estan tomando las medidas para paliar el descenso de ingresos ...
> 
> para matar a millones no son necesarios dos inviernos .. basta con uno... a -20 grados no hay agua en las casas... vana morir millones de personas en europa



Ahi arriba, dodne el duro frío hará estragos, solo hay infieles, herejes y demás coproseres 

¡ Qué el auténtico Dios decida !


----------



## Nico (5 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, todas las ciudades ucras me suenan igual. Es como si los rusos estuvieran tomando la misma ciudad continuamente. A ver si llegan de una vez a una ciudad con nombre reconocible, como Odesa o Kiev.




Encima te ponen los mapas en cirílico y no se entiende un carajo !!


----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

En un movimiento interesante las tropas rusas están avanzando por el margen derecho del río Donets y ocupando varias aldeas al norte de Siversk.

Ver mapa actualizado hace una hora.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...&ll=48.88966161691451,38.142326834331314&z=13


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ahi arriba, dodne el duro frío hará estragos, solo hay infieles, herejes y demás coproseres
> 
> ¡ Qué el auténtico Dios decida !



La España interior con Teruel, Guadalajara, León en el primer frente etc te saludamos... con muy malas pulgas. Porque ni veremos gas argelino que se lo quedarán alemanes e italianos, ni el del tío Sam.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Ya, ya poquísimos y riquísimos, ya te digo yo las fiestas en las comunidades de vecinos con las deudas en la calefaccion, con paro y con inflación que se desatará.

En estos casos, aunque fastidie, la prioridad debe ser la industria.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La fábrica estaba en Ucrania (Tupolev); entregaron algunos ejemplares Rusia y otros los demolieron cuando la "independencia". Si en Rusia están fabricando los Tu-160 es porque tienen las máquinas-herramienta para ello. Se suponía a inicios del 2000, que en Rusia era imposible construir esos aviones pues la maquinaria se había quedado en Ucrania y ya era chatarra por lo antigua, toda anterior a 1990; pero los rusos son sorprendentes.



la fabrica del Tu-160 estaba y esta en Kazan (KAPO), en la Republica de Tartaristan de la Federacion de Rusia
Los primeros prototipos se ensamblaron en Moscu, donde estaba la oficina de diseño Tupolev

la primera unidad de combate equipada con Tu-160 fue el 184º Regimiento de la Guardia de la Bandera Roja de Poltava-Berlín de Aviación de Bombarderos Pesados estacionado en Priluki (oblast de Chernigov. RSS de Ucrania). El regimiento estaba armado previamente con Tu-22M3 y Tu-16.

tras la independencia de Las Ruinas, quedaron 19 bombarderos Tu-160 en la Fuerza Aerea de Ucrania que naturalmente no podia operar
8 se devolvieron/revendieron a Rusia, 10 se desguazaron bajo patrocinio yankee y uno esta en el museo de la Fuerza Aerea de Ucrania

el principal problema era la forja del fuselaje de titanio, cuya parte central es de una sola pieza de gran tamaño, pero se ha podido restaurar la produccion


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Y carboneras en los pisos de ciudad que tienen mucho sitio...que si, que se puede vivir y hasta es cardiosaludable porque estimula la grasa parda....y como decía la Von der ... ¿que debíamos decir? Porque como equivoque y diga lo que yo quiero decir, vamos mal.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)

Shoigu: las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano en 2 semanas ascendieron a 5469 personas, 196 tanques y vehículos blindados ucranianos, 12 aviones y 1 helicóptero


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)

Sé que Dronovka fue tomada hoy 04/07/2022


Con Seversk no funcionara a toda prisa ...
1000 de los nuestros contra 9000 ukropos ... Es difícil
04/07/2022


La policía de Seversk se pasó al lado de la DPR...04/07/2022
¿Necesito responder por las noticias de DNR ahora...


Los georgianos y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a retirarse de la ciudad de Seversk hacia Artemovsk... La ruta está bajo control de fuego...
Alguien vendrá...
03/07/2022


Alrededor de 4000 oficiales de la antigua Ucrania sirven en el ejército ruso, estos no solo son de Crimea, sino también oficiales de Kyiv, Kherson, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk y Vinnitsa ...
En el ejército de Novorossian, usted mismo comprende a los oficiales de Luhansk y Donetsk, Lisichansk y Mariupol ...
La geografía se expande...
04/07/2022



Ocho regiones de la composición de Rusia fueron donadas en 1922 por el camarada Lenin a la RSS de Ucrania...
Han pasado 100 años y ya dos regiones en plena vigencia han regresado a su patria histórica!!!
Jerson y Lugansk!!!
Esperando Donetsk!!!


En el territorio de la LPR liberada, se cancela la escritura y el mugido en Ukro-mov, ¡el idioma principal y único en la escritura y la comunicación es el IDIOMA DE PUSHKIN, LERMONTOV y TOLSTOY! 04/07/2022


----------



## skan (5 Jul 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Brutal, solo les falta decir que la Tierra es cuadrada y que los mosquitos no existen, que son producto de nuestra imaginación. Habla el representante actual del país más terrorista del siglo XX y parte del XXI. Biden insiste, ya lo apuntó Chomsky, en la idea de "agresión no motivada". Por lo visto, invadir Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán salvó al mundo.
> 
> *Biden, ante el Rey: "Estamos dispuestos a hacer frente a la agresión de Rusia; no hay otra opción"*
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que en Vietnam fue Rusia la que apoyaba la dictadura comunista.
En Irak fue ese país, con apoyo de Rusia, quien invadió Kuwait y amenazó a Arabia Saudita e Israel.
Y Afganistán fue invadida antes por Rusia, que mató a ocho veces más personas. Aunque por suerte también perdió a seis veces más soldados.
Rusia ha estado involucrado en guerras desde hace 11 siglos, en todas las guerras del S. XX y en la mayoría de las dictaduras.
Por ejemplo sus invasiones de Finlandia, Kazajistán, Azerbaiyán, Mongolia, Armenia, Lituania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Georgia, Chechenia, Tayikistán, Kirguistán, y guerras en Turquía, Irán, Yugoslavia, Checoslovaquia, Siria, Eritrea, Yemen, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Camboya, Birmania, Angola, Chad...


----------



## skan (5 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Aquí hay demasiados casos ya de "haber obtenido algo a cambio" ante una renuncia gorda. Estos, Fraudez (Sahara/argelia), los alemanchis (NS II)... A ver si no va a ser "obtener nada" sino "temer algo" (personalmente).



¿Y qué habrá obtenido China a cambio?


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pirro (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cuando se implantó la sanidad universal la esperanza de vida en España subió de forma espectacular. Si la sanidad falla a causa de una crisis fuerte, y puede pasar, la esperanza de vida va a bajar notablemente.



Precisamente fue lo que sucedió en Rusia cuando el sistema sanitario soviético fue desmantelado.







Nos vendieron la caída de la URSS como un proceso relativamente incruento. Y sin pretender defender a un sistema que le negaba el alma al individuo, eso es puta propaganda. Sin entrar en las decenas o cientos de miles de muertos en los "conflictos postoviéticos" lo cierto es que teniendo en cuenta las muertes indirectas, posiblemente fue uno de los mayores genocidios que un pueblo jamás sufrió.

Gracias por tus aportaciones Galiciaverde. Traes luz, sabiduría, experiencia y humanidad a este lugar.


----------



## skan (5 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ocho regiones de la composición de Rusia fueron donadas en 1922 por el camarada Lenin a la RSS de Ucrania...
> Han pasado 100 años y ya dos regiones en plena vigencia han regresado a su patria histórica!!!
> Jerson y Lugansk!!!



Esos territorios ya eran de Ucrania antes de que los cerdos rusos los invadiesen.







Rusia no es su patria historica, es el cáncer de la humanidad.


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (5 Jul 2022)

Ya que se escribe de la URSS, recordemosla con esta canción... Buenas noches.

*Oleg Gazmanov - Mi madre, mi patria*
El 12 de Junio se conmemora el día de Rusia, para esto Oleg Gazmanov le dedica esta canción.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Te recuerdo que en Vietnam fue Rusia la que apoyaba la dictadura comunista.
> En Irak fue ese país, con apoyo de Rusia, quien invadió Kuwait y amenazó a Arabia Saudita e Israel.
> Y Afganistán fue invadida antes por Rusia, que mató a ocho veces más personas. Aunque por suerte también perdió a seis veces más soldados.
> Rusia ha estado involucrado en guerras desde hace 11 siglos, en todas las guerras del S. XX y en la mayoría de las dictaduras.
> Por ejemplo sus invasiones de Finlandia, Kazajistán, Azerbaiyán, Mongolia, Armenia, Lituania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Georgia, Chechenia, Tayikistán, Kirguistán, y guerras en Turquía, Irán, Yugoslavia, Checoslovaquia, Siria, Eritrea, Yemen, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Camboya, Birmania, Angola, Chad...



En cuántas guerras ha participado RUSIA no la URSS desde 1991 ?, En cuántas USA ? , compare, dejen ya de mezclar la URSS con la Rusia actual , Rusia no es soviética señor, USA es pura genocida, asesina y criminal.


----------



## skan (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En cuántas guerras ha participado RUSIA no la URSS desde 1991 ?, En cuántas USA ! , compare, dejen ya de mezclar la URSS con la Rusia actual , Rusia no es soviética señor, USA es pura genocida, asesina y criminal.



La URSS era Rusia+sus marionetas.

Rusia lleva 11 siglos siendo genocida, asesina y criminal, de ese modo se ha convertido en el país más extenso del mundo.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay bastante movimiento por el sur, yo creo que seguramente la contraofensiva ucraniana empezará por ahí y subiendo hacia arriba



Es tarde para contraofensivas. Ha llegado el momento de que Zelensky exija la rendición rusa, sin condiciones.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien puede explicarme como estos iluminados del G7 pretenden limitar el precio de un producto que venden y compran terceros?


----------



## raptors (5 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Esos territorios ya eran de Ucrania antes de que los cerdos rusos los invadiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza....


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entiendo nada...
> 
> A ver, Rusia envía tropas a Siria con el consentimiento del gobierno de ese país... eso lo puedo entender.
> 
> ...




No compares Siria con Ucrania. 

En Siria gobierna un líder que ha prohibido a los partidos de la oposición y sólo permite medios afectos, y que condena a toda su población juvenil a servir en su ejército como carne de cañón en una guerra desesperada, mientras que en Ucrania... Oh wait!!!


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme como estos iluminados del G7 pretenden limitar el precio de un producto que vende y compran terceros?



Lo explicaron por ahí, parece ser el petróleo ruso que viaja a través de petroleros para su venta en terceros países lo hace principalmente con una única empresa naviera que actúa casi en monopolio de transporte. La idea del G7 era "pedir/amenazar" a dicha empresa para que cuando entregue la carga lo haga con un precio distinto. A efectos prácticos el G7 pretende restaurar la patente de corso. No hay dudas el plan hace aguas una vez se haga la primera entrega y Rusia decida no volver a cargar nada. El plan está abocado al fracaso y dudo salga adelante. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nefersen (5 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lo explicaron por ahí, parece ser el petróleo ruso que viaja a través de petroleros para su venta en terceros países lo hace principalmente con una única empresa naviera que actúa casi en monopolio de transporte. La idea del G7 era "pedir/amenazar" a dicha empresa para que cuando entregue la carga lo haga con un precio distinto. A efectos prácticos el G7 pretende restaurar la patente de corso. No hay dudas el plan hace aguas una vez se haga la primera entrega y Rusia decida no volver a cargar nada. El plan está abocado al fracaso y dudo salga adelante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Pero vamos a ver. Estas compras se hacen ANTES de que se embarque el producto. Cuando se embarca, ya es propiedad del comprador. El transportista se limita a transportarlo, no es quien lo vende, así que malamente puede dictar el precio, por mucho monopolio que tenga. Distinto es que decreten que no pueda transportar nada que se venda por encima de determinado precio, pero eso sólo puede llevar a un resultado -el fin del monopolio de dicha naviera-. 

Puestos a proponer disparates... ¿por qué los illuminati no sancionan directamente a cualquier país que compre petróleo ruso? Por ejemplo, sancionar a EEUU, y seguir por el resto del planeta.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> La URSS era Rusia+sus marionetas.
> 
> Rusia lleva 11 siglos siendo genocida, asesina y criminal, de ese modo se ha convertido en el país más extenso del mundo.



El único país del mundo que ha lanzado 2 bombas atómicas matando a medio millón de personas en 10 min. Es la criminal, asesina, genocida, bestial, torturadora, ladrona, esclavista, Bárbara, chupa sangre , explotadora, exterminadora, canalla USA y los que apoyan a ese país asesino sin escrúpulos que nos ha robado y expoliado territorios desde 1898 y nos ha impedido defendernos del moró con sus armas son traidores a España y endofobos, ser follayankees es querer la destrucción de nuestro país.


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Esos territorios ya eran de Ucrania antes de que los cerdos rusos los invadiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted no emite opinion , emite odio y rusofobia por los cuatro costados.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

La ruptura del dominio del dólar será parecida a la del ejército ucraniano, 
un suave prolongado deterioro seguido de un rápido y repentino colapso.
Ya saben eso de como fue? "primero, poquito a poco y luego de repente..."


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El único país del mundo que ha lanzado 2 bombas atómicas matando a medio millón de personas en 10 min. Es la criminal, asesina, genocida, bestial, torturadora, ladrona, esclavista, Bárbara, chupa sangre , explotadora, exterminadora, canalla USA y los que apoyan a ese país asesino sin escrúpulos que nos ha robado y expoliado territorios desde 1898 y nos ha impedido defendernos del moró con sus armas son traidores a España y endofobos, ser follayankees es querer la destrucción de nuestro país.



Pero para eso hay que saber de historia, y por aquí hay mucho nivel ESO bajo…juraría que alguno de esos elementos debe pensar que España perdió Cuba, Filipinas y Puerto Rico por los rusos…


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es tarde para contraofensivas. Ha llegado el momento de que Zelensky exija la rendición rusa, sin condiciones.




Ya está tardando  
....


----------



## xenofonte (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Usted no emite opinion , emite odio y rusofobia por los cuatro costados.



Y usted está pecando de pardillo al darle eco a sus diatribas.

Piense que esta gente que está trabajando desde su casita no gasta en transporte y va a poder utilizar el calor emitido por su ordenador en mejorar la temperatura ambiente sin tener que recurrir al gas. No sé a cuanto se pagará por chorrada posteada, pero es de suponer que haya alguna variable en función de la repercusión que tengan.

Así que cada vez que lo cita, estará subvencionándole. Y permitiendo que pueda seguir trabajado desde su casa sin pasar tanto frío como la mayoría.

Por lo tanto, que no le extrañe si mañana uno de sus post dice que Caín era ruso y que desde ahí todo lo malo que haya pasado sobre la faz de la Tierra es culpa de los rusos. Cuantas más réplicas provoque, más posibilidades de no congelarse en invierno. O a ver si se cree usted que los anglos van regalando el dinero por ahí a cualquiera que escriba en un foro.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La ruptura del dominio del dólar será parecida a la del ejército ucraniano,
> un suave prolongado deterioro seguido de un rápido y repentino colapso.
> Ya saben eso de como fue? "primero, poquito a poco y luego de repente..."




Ya lo dijo el Putin en su día, cuando expuso en términos muy pedagógicos 
para torpes, que el Occidente OTANico -sobre todo Europa- se había metido
en una trampa de su propia creación, y que sus inútiles gestos para salir 
de la trampa sólo están sirviendo para que se queden enganchados aún más. 
Así que, vean ustedes la capacidad de ir sin prisa, pero sin pausa y guardar
la vida y seguridad del personal ruso del mejor modo posible; para Ucrania 
es parte de la trampa que algunos en Europa, al final, se están dando cuenta.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jul 2022)

La maquinaria rusa sigue triturando basura ucraniana . Poquito a poco.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

Es sintomático comprobar como uno de los economistas más punteros del mundo (eso dicen),
Jeffrey Sachs, machaca la aventura neocon en Ucrania como si hubiera estado escuchando
las peroratas de los burbujarras de pro:

*El historial de los neoconservadores es de desastre absoluto, pero Biden ha dotado a su equipo
de neoconservadores. Como resultado, Biden está conduciendo a Ucrania, EEUU y la UE hacia 
otra debacle geopolítica. Si Europa tiene alguna idea, se separará de estas debacles de la política 
exterior de EEUU... *









Ukraine Is the Latest Neocon Disaster


If Europe has any insight, it will separate itself from these U.S. foreign policy debacles, writes Jeffrey D. Sachs. By Jeffrey D. Sachs Common Dreams The war in Ukraine is the culmination of a 30-year project of the American neoconservative movement. The Biden administration is packed w




consortiumnews.com


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



No creo que lo que quede de Ucrania coste tanto de reconstruir...si queda algo...


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

«Lo que hace humanos a los humanos»


Sin excesiva experiencia política, pero con un gran bagaje en el campo de la comunicación, el Gobierno de Ucrania -en realidad la Oficina del Presidente, único órgano político con capacidad de deci…




slavyangrad.es











«Lo que hace humanos a los humanos»


05/07/2022


Sin excesiva experiencia política, pero con un gran bagaje en el campo de la comunicación, el Gobierno de Ucrania -en realidad la Oficina del Presidente, único órgano político con capacidad de decisión real en el país- continúa manejando la situación para tratar de presentar cada derrota como triunfo y cada éxito como prueba irrefutable de su futura victoria en la guerra contra Rusia. En ese sentido hay que leer la actuación pública de Ucrania en relación con los últimos cambios en el frente. Como anunció el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, las tropas rusas abandonaron Zmeiny, la isla de las Serpientes, ante el elevado coste que estaba suponiendo su defensa. Ucrania anunció ayer que la bandera ucraniana vuelve a ondear en esas posiciones, un éxito escaso, ya que Zmeiny sería estratégico únicamente en caso de que Ucrania deseara llevar la guerra a lugares como Crimea, que desde que el conflicto político se convirtió en bélico en 2014, no ha sido escenario de acciones militares. La _victoria_ es incluso más raquítica si se tiene en cuenta que, según Natalia Gumeniuk, secretaria de prensa del comando sur de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la bandera no se izó, sino que fue lanzada desde un helicóptero.

No es casualidad que Ucrania haya hecho coincidir esa imagen, más mental que real, un acto simbólico que solo cobrará importancia dependiendo del uso que Kiev haga de la isla, con la finalización de la batalla por la República Popular de Lugansk. Ayer, tras su reunión con el ministro de Defensa Sergey Shoigu, Vladimir Putin felicitaba a las tropas rusas y republicanas por la liberación de todo el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk. Hace apenas unos días, expertos y visionarios como Anders Åslund -que en esta guerra ya había tenido la mala suerte de publicar su artículo sobre lo inevitable de la derrota rusa en la batalla de Donbass con el avance de Popasnaya, que hizo posible el posterior progreso hacia Svetlodarsk y hacia Severodonetsk- predecían que, en una posición más ventajosa para la defensa, Ucrania no dejaría escapar ni perdería nada en Lisichansk, más importante y más fortificada. Lisichansk está, además, protegida por el Severski Donets, el río que tantas dificultades han tenido las tropas rusas para cruzar.

Sin embargo, incluso antes del anuncio de la retirada de Severodonetsk, los escasos periodistas sobre el terreno en el lado ucraniano, habían constatado una retirada parcial, no hacia Lisichansk sino hacia la segunda línea. No se trata de una retirada escalonada, sino de un cambio de estrategia en el frente. De ahí que era previsible que Ucrania no luchara hasta el final, como ha hecho en Severodonetsk, Popasnaya, Rubezhnoe o Mariupol, sino que lo hiciera para proteger la retirada, primero hacia Seversk y puede que ahora hacia Artyomovsk o incluso Kramatorsk.

Evidente con las imágenes publicadas por los medios rusos el sábado, Ucrania se resistió durante horas a admitir la pérdida de Lisichansk, la última de las ciudades de la RPL aún bajo su control. Soldados rusos colocaron la bandera de la Victoria en uno de los monumentos que conmemoran a los caídos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y horas después, soldados del ejército, la Guardia Nacional y la RPL se fotografiaban con bandearas rusas, chechenas y de la República Popular con residentes locales junto al ayuntamiento. Ucrania, en boca del mediático Oleksiy Arestovich afirmaba entonces que las tropas rusas no habían alcanzado el centro de la ciudad. El domingo por la tarde, cuando el Comando de las Fuerzas Armadas del Ejército Ucraniano había publicado ya en su perfil oficial en las redes sociales la retirada de la ciudad, Volodymyr Zelensky afirmaba que era “imposible decir que las tropas rusas controlen Lisichansk”.

La prensa, como acostumbra, repitió sus palabras como prueba del control ucraniano sobre la ciudad, ignorando las imágenes publicadas por los periodistas rusos sobre el terreno. Minutos después, la confirmación de las autoridades militares ucranianas hacía cambiar los titulares de la prensa occidental, que en ningún momento vio necesario explicar por qué las palabras vacías de Zelensky son consideradas evidencia mientras que las imágenes de la ciudad no lo son. Atravesar el frente desde Kiev es imposible y acceder a la parte controlada por las tropas rusas y republicanas a través de Rusia supone, en la práctica, renunciar a regresar a Ucrania -que consideraría esa presencia como prueba de entrada ilegal a Ucrania, lo que expone a la prensa a futuras deportaciones-, por lo que la presencia de periodistas occidentales en el _lado ruso_ es prácticamente nula. Sin periodistas propios sobre el terreno y con el desprecio hacia el colectivo de periodistas rusos, abiertamente tachados de propagandistas o incluso miembros de la inteligencia, la prensa occidental sigue basando su información sobre el otro lado del frente en las palabras de Kiev y los informes de _think-tanks_ e inteligencias aliadas.

De ahí que, utilizando los informes de la inteligencia británica, una parte de la prensa explicara ayer la situación en el frente repitiendo que las tropas rusas están exhaustas y su potencial ofensivo decae. Durante semanas, la inteligencia británica ha publicado en sus informes diarios que la moral de las tropas es baja y su capacidad ofensiva, escasa. En la misma línea se ha mostrado el _neocon_ Institute for the Study of War, el más citado de los _think-tanks_ estadounidenses, que en sus mapas diarios presenta como información objetiva lo publicado por la inteligencia británica, a la que difícilmente puede considerarse parte desinteresada en el conflicto.

Aunque empieza a aumentar el número de artículos de personas de relevancia política y mediática que ponen en duda la posibilidad de victoria ucraniana y piden realismo a las aspiraciones ucranianas en la guerra, no es el público occidental sino el ucraniano el que precisa de explicaciones para comprender la contradicción entre el discurso de victoria y las constantes retiradas en el frente. El talento de Zelensky y su facilidad ante las cámaras hace creíble el discurso del presidente ucraniano, pero las contradicciones con las declaraciones de sus asesores y la constancia del elevado número de bajas y destrucción en el país hacen cada vez más difícil mantener la ficción.

Aun así, el discurso ucraniano continúa su línea marcada, al margen de la situación en el frente. La derrota en la batalla por Severodonetsk-Lisichansk no solo no es tal, sino que es una “exitosa operación militar”, según escribió ayer Oleksiy Arestovich. La reacción de Arestovich es coherente con su punto de vista hasta ahora. Capaz de alegar un día que la guerra acabará en dos o tres semanas y al día siguiente que durará diez años, el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente también consideró exitosa la operación que terminó con la masiva rendición de más de mil soldados de la 36ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano en su intento de romper el cerco de Mariupol. Arestovich alega que la lucha ha dado tiempo a Ucrania a recibir armamento de sus socios y a preparar la segunda línea de defensa, pero, ante todo, que ha infligido grandes bajas al enemigo.

La lucha sin sentido hasta dejar diezmadas a algunas de las unidades más preparadas para el combate para alegar después una retirada estratégica es motivo de celebración para Oleksiy Arestovich, que ha visto en ello el nacimiento de una nueva escuela militar nacional. Ucrania no lucha ya hasta el final, como lo hiciera el Ejército Rojo y como lo hiciera el Ejército Ucraniano en Ilovaisk, sino que inflige bajas en el enemigo para retirarse a tiempo.

Esa retirada habría sido estratégica y habría supuesto una ventaja para Ucrania de haberse realizado cuando las autoridades militares la propusieron. Sin embargo, a instancias de la Oficina del Presidente, la lucha en batallas perdidas como la de Popasnaya y Severodonetsk ha sido prácticamente hasta el final. Y pese a la insistencia de Ucrania y de la prensa occidental en las bajas que asumen ha costado el avance ruso, nada indica que las bajas ucranianas hayan sido escasas. El precio del avance se convierte así en el precio de la retirada.

Las contradicciones no acaban ahí. Ucrania continúa exigiendo a sus socios más armamento, más artillería pesada, más tanques y más financiación para conseguir recuperar por la vía militar los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero (y quizá los perdidos desde 2014). Así lo constató Mijailo Podoliak, que también ha descrito la estrategia ucraniana de utilizar la guerra urbana como forma de defensa, constatando así la táctica de uso de escudos humanos que Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares han denunciado desde que comenzara la batalla por Mariupol. Pero esa estrategia y la voluntad de llevar la guerra hasta los lugares que, hasta el momento, no se han visto afectados, tampoco es incompatible con presentarse como una causa por la paz. Así lo hizo ayer Volodymyr Zelensky en su intervención en la conferencia que busca recaudar fondos para un _plan Marshall _de reconstrucción del país. Apenas unas horas antes, la artillería pesada ucraniana había atacado Torez y Snezhnoe, en la retaguardia de la RPD. Y mientras Zelensky afirmaba que “reconstruir Ucrania significa reconstruir todo lo que hace humanos a los humanos”, su ejército infligía un nuevo ataque de artillería contra zonas residenciales de la ciudad de Donetsk, un ataque sin más objetivo militar que aterrorizar a la ya exhausta población de la capital de la RPD, atacada a diario desde el 29 de mayo.


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> lo curioso es que Francia no declara la guerra….



En que consiste el plan frances?? En reabrir centrales térmicas y en esperar conseguir terminar una terminal de GNL y la infraestructura para conectarla la terminal a la red en 2023. Pero que pasa ... Pués que el carbon que necesitan para que funcione la central térmica viene de Rusia también (46 % del que se usa en la UE) y el precio del carbon sube tanto o más que el del gas. No hay plan B para la ruina que han provocado a los ciudadanos.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No creo que lo que quede de Ucrania coste tanto de reconstruir...si queda algo...



Pero hay que pagar la guerra y alguien tiene que pagar todas esas armas tan chulas ...


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

Ahora Rusia tiene en Moscú: "Plaza de la República Popular de Lugansk" en la Embajada Británica y "Plaza de la República Popular de Donetsk" en la Embajada de los Estados Unidos


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

A partir del 10 de Agosto no puede comprar carbón a Rusia así que lo dudo ... Y en todo caso eso será para conseguir que siga habiendo algo de electricidad ...

El carbón multiplica por 2,5 su precio en tres semanas, hasta los 500 dólares la tonelada

En Francia al menos pueden reabrirlas ... Aquí ya quemamos esos barcos.


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

El carbón multiplica por 2,5 su precio en tres semanas, hasta los 500 dólares la tonelada


Las consecuencias de la guerra de Ucrania y la escalada de precios también llega al carbón, que se encuentra en su mayor nivel de los últimos 200 años. Actualmente la tonelada se paga a 462 dólares (unos 420 euros), cuando hace tres semanas se pagaba a 186 dólares y las previsiones son que pase...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme como estos iluminados del G7 pretenden limitar el precio de un producto que venden y compran terceros?



Yo te lo explico, en un mundo con una oferta limitada y que ya no cubre la demanda, estos dicen que van a comprar petroleo de Rusia al precio que ellos digan ... Por ejemplo fijando el precio en 50 euros el barril ruso y el resto será a un precio libre. Rusia podrá optar entre venderles a ese precio o no venderles al G7. Cuando el G7 acapare todo el producto que no sea ruso al precio que sea, al resto no le quedará más remedio si quiere tener petroleo que comprarselo a Rusia y será Rusia el que diga el precio. De hecho la realidad es que Rusia se plantea dejar de producir 3M de barriles al día y lo hará ganando más que el año pasado por ingresos de petroleo y más que lo que necesita para cubrir lo gastos de la guerra.


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es sintomático comprobar como uno de los economistas más punteros del mundo (eso dicen),
> Jeffrey Sachs, machaca la aventura neocon en Ucrania como si hubiera estado escuchando
> las peroratas de los burbujarras de pro:
> 
> ...



Muy curioso que sean los democratas los que tengan neocon en sus equipos ...


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

¿No querían "green deal"? Pues toma dos tazas...


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Estas compras se hacen ANTES de que se embarque el producto. Cuando se embarca, ya es propiedad del comprador. El transportista se limita a transportarlo, no es quien lo vende, así que malamente puede dictar el precio, por mucho monopolio que tenga. Distinto es que decreten que no pueda transportar nada que se venda por encima de determinado precio, pero eso sólo puede llevar a un resultado -el fin del monopolio de dicha naviera-.
> 
> Puestos a proponer disparates... ¿por qué los illuminati no sancionan directamente a cualquier país que compre petróleo ruso? Por ejemplo, sancionar a EEUU, y seguir por el resto del planeta.



Eso cambio, las sanciones obligaban a Rusia a ocuparse del transporte y costes hasta destino.

Por otro lado encontré esto.......


*¿PUEDE FUNCIONAR EL TOPE A TRAVÉS DE UN SEGURO DE TRANSPORTE?*

La imposición de un tope de precios a las ventas de petróleo ruso podría hacerse a través de un seguro de transporte marítimo, dijo Louise Dickson de Rystad y Mallinson.

El Grupo Internacional de Clubes de Protección e Indemnización de Londres cubre alrededor del 95% de la flota mundial de transporte de petróleo.

A los compradores rusos de petróleo se les podría ofrecer una exención de la prohibición de los seguros marítimos europeos, que entra en vigor a principios de diciembre, si pagan por el precio máximo o por debajo del mismo.

Sin embargo, hay muchos obstáculos.

"El más obvio es que Rusia podría no aceptar vender a esos precios, sobre todo si el tope es muy bajo y cercano al coste de producción", dijo Dickson.

"De hecho, Putin ya ha mostrado su disposición a retener el suministro de gas natural a los países de la UE que se negaran a cumplir las exigencias de pago".

El siguiente obstáculo sería China, que podría aceptar el seguro ruso, dijo Dickson.

La Compañía Nacional de Reaseguros de Rusia (RNRC), controlada por el Estado, se ha convertido en la principal reaseguradora de los barcos rusos.

*¿COOPERARÁN CHINA E INDIA?*

India ha proporcionado la certificación de seguridad a docenas de barcos, lo que ha permitido las exportaciones de petróleo ruso.

"Rusia y algunos compradores ya están encontrando alternativas a los mercados de seguros europeos, utilizando una combinación de aseguradoras locales y garantías soberanas. Así que este mecanismo no obligaría a participar plenamente en un tope de precios", dijo Mallinson.

Además, las aseguradoras europeas podrían no querer ser responsables de supervisar el límite de precios y podrían decidir evitar cubrir tales acuerdos incluso si se dispone de exenciones, dijo.

La UE también tendría que modificar las sanciones que aprobó a finales de mayo, lo que requeriría un apoyo unánime.

"Dadas las difíciles negociaciones de mayo, a algunos países les preocupa reabrir esta cuestión y dar a Hungría y a otros una nueva oportunidad de presionar para obtener concesiones", dijo Mallinson.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Muy curioso que sean los democratas los que tengan neocon en sus equipos ...



... Que luego, los escleróticos mentales, los llaman de "izquierdas", "comunistas"
y tonterías así...y tener que aguantar.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.


----------



## willbeend (5 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ... Que luego, los escleróticos mentales, los llaman de "izquierdas", "comunistas"
> y tonterías así...y tener que aguantar.



Es el colmo de la propaganda... los mismos que señalan a los "democratas" de USA como "izquierda" luego van y los señalan por tomar medidas de derechas... la gilipollez al grado maximo, como el que entra en un bar con bozal y se lo levanta para beber o comer...


----------



## willbeend (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
> Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.



Hay mucho cerdo en Alemania, podria tratar de aprovechar el metano... como en la cupula del trueno.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
> Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.



Se supone que estaba programado. Pero me atrevo a especular que los "técnicos" rusos van a encontrar motivos "técnicos" para volver a programar paradas "técnicas" cuando comience el frío. Técnicamente hablando.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Jul 2022)

Lo de este hombre no tiene nombre. Menudo morro tiene, se mofa en la cara de todos los Europeos. Está metiendo a toda Europa en crisis, en una recesión económica que va a ser brutal en los próximos meses, por un país que no tenía nada que ver contigo y solo porque EEUU tenía intereses allí y quería debilitar a Rusia y a la UE. Y en lugar de agradecerlo constantes críticas y burlas a los líderes Europeos. Y ahora quiere no solo que le paguen la reconstrucción de todo el país, si no que además le construyan el país más sostenible y moderno de toda Europa, porque que le paguen una cantidad ingente de millones que Europa no tiene no es suficiente, tienen que construirle el país más moderno de Europa. Este se piensa que es el líder de Europa (sin ser de la UE) y que por tanto Ucrania ha de dirigir Europa y ser el país más avanzado aunque sea a costa de todos los Europeos, porque el y sus nazis lo valen. Europeos pasandolo mal para pagar la luz, la gasolina, alimentación y el queriendo que esos Europeos le costeen el país más moderno de Europa.


*Zelenski apuesta porque la reconstrucción de Ucrania sirva para convertir al país "en el más libre de Europa"*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha apostado este viernes porque la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras la guerra sirva para hacer del país "el más libre, *más moderno y seguro de Europa*", y en concreto en cuanto al *cuidado del medioambiente*, subrayando que estos cambios deben hacerse desde "ahora".


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A partir del 10 de Agosto no puede comprar carbón a Rusia así que lo dudo ... Y en todo caso eso será para conseguir que siga habiendo algo de electricidad ...
> 
> El carbón multiplica por 2,5 su precio en tres semanas, hasta los 500 dólares la tonelada
> 
> En Francia al menos pueden reabrirlas ... Aquí ya quemamos esos barcos.



Este invierno van a haber movimientos migratorios desde el norte de Europa hacia el Mediterraneo en busca del buen clima, a lo Siglo V.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jul 2022)

En especie es mucho mas seguro...y ademas no depende del valor de los papelitos de colores que imprime cada señor de la guerra occidental...primer mundo y tal y tal...


----------



## Roedr (5 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Este invierno van a haber movimientos migratorios desde el norte de Europa hacia el Mediterraneo en busca del buen clima, a lo Siglo V.



Un nuevo boom inmobiliario hehe


----------



## Expected (5 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bueno los yanquis aun no se han ido de Japon o Alemania y han pasado 70 años. Y hay paz. Solo hay que ganar , que se rindan y cambiar el gobierno que luego te autoriza a quedarte, todo la hostia de "democratico".



C n


TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Este invierno van a haber movimientos migratorios desde el norte de Europa hacia el Mediterraneo en busca del buen clima, a lo Siglo V.



De hecho, la subida de la inflacion, se podría sobrellevar, alquilando a precio de oro los apartamentos langosteros de la costa mediterránea, con un contrato mínimo de 6 meses a los alemanes y nordicos. Y en vez de sanidad gratuita...pues una tarjeta sanitaria temporal de 6 meses con un módico precio de 50€ al mes ....en formato pulsera de Benidorm de "todo incluido".


----------



## alnitak (5 Jul 2022)

habeis visto a borrell ?? se la ha jodido un ojo .. eso es tipico efecto secundsrio de la vacuna


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los masoquistas debe de existir la versión zarza o cactus, supongo



folla arboles nueva perversion?


----------



## Ultimate (5 Jul 2022)

O sea hoy









BREAKING: Finland And Sweden To Join NATO On July 5


Protocols on accession of Finland, Sweden to be signed on July 5, countries will enter alliance after their ratification. According...




southfront.org





_*ÚLTIMA HORA: Finlandia y Suecia se unirán a la OTAN el 5 de julio*
04.07.2022 

*Protocolos sobre la adhesión de Finlandia, Suecia que se firmará el 5 de julio, los países entrarán en alianza después de su ratificación.*


Según el comunicado de prensa de la OTAN, los aliados firmarán los Protocolos de Adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia el 5 de julio de 2022. No se permite que los medios cubran el procedimiento. A continuación, el Secretario General de la OTAN, Sr. Jens Stoltenberg, dará una rueda de prensa conjunta con el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Finlandia, Sr. Pekka Haavisto, y la Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Suecia, Sra. Ann Linde, en la sede de la OTAN.


El lunes 4 de julio de 2022, la Sede de la OTAN albergará conversaciones de adhesión entre funcionarios de la OTAN y representantes de Finlandia y Suecia.




A la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia se opuso Turquía, que les exigió la extradición de los miembros del Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), a los que considera terroristas, el cierre de todas las organizaciones asociadas al PKK y la provisión de garantías de seguridad. . Las partes negociaron y el 28 de junio, la oficina del presidente finlandés informó que las diferencias habían sido resueltas y Ankara apoyaría las solicitudes de los dos países. Como resultado de su reunión en Madrid antes de la cumbre de la OTAN, los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores firmaron un memorando trilateral en el que confirman que Turquía apoyará la invitación de Finlandia y Suecia para convertirse en miembros de la OTAN.

*La expansión de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte conducirá a un deterioro de la seguridad regional y convertirá la región del Mar Báltico en una zona de rivalidad militar.*

El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo anteriormente que la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN no preocupa a Moscú.

“No tenemos nada de qué preocuparnos en términos de la membresía de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN. Quieren unirse a la OTAN, por favor. Solo ellos deben imaginar claramente que antes no había amenazas para ellos, y ahora, si allí se despliegan contingentes militares e infraestructura, tendremos que responder de manera espejo y crear las mismas amenazas en los territorios desde donde se crean amenazas para nosotros. ”, dijo el 29 de junio.

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Alexander Grushko, explicó los desarrollos posteriores a la adhesión oficial de los países a la Alianza.

“Si seguimos la lógica de las decisiones de Madrid, luego de que se finalice esta adhesión, la OTAN comenzará a decir que el área más vulnerable es la frontera entre Rusia y Finlandia, que debe ser protegida. Esto es 1300 km, por lo que es necesario desplegar tropas, armas, etc. allí. Todo esto llevará a un deterioro de la seguridad regional, a amenazas importantes para complicar la situación en el norte”, prosiguió el viceministro.

Hizo hincapié en que Rusia no tiene disputas territoriales con Finlandia y Suecia, pero su adhesión a la OTAN es un “cambio muy significativo”._


----------



## alnitak (5 Jul 2022)

el objetivo de.LA CIA era kazakstan que es donde estan los recursos

habia un ataque programado en el.este de ucrania para marzo .. muy fuerte con fuerte presencia de la OTAN ... el objetivo era provocar una involucion en kazakshtan en enero y que se unieran ucranai y kazqkshtam a traves de un corredor

putin lo ha desbaratado.. por eso el.mar de azov y el este han sido objetivo prioritario


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra: *Mal pinta la cosa
> 
> Actualmente no es necesaria la movilización forzosa de las mujeres - Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



avalancha de charos ukras cruzando la frontera polaca buscando nuncafollistas españoles con BMW que las acerquen a España, me pregunto si en el camino le enseñaran su curriculum se.... con demo al espain chofer?


----------



## frangelico (5 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el objetivo de.LA CIA era kazakstan que es donde estan los recursos
> 
> habia un ataque programado en el.este de ucrania para marzo .. muy fuerte con fuerte presencia de la OTAN ... el objetivo era provocar una involucion en kazakshtan en enero y que se unieran ucranai y kazqkshtam a traves de un corredor
> 
> putin lo ha desbaratado.. por eso el.mar de azov y el este han sido objetivo prioritario



Es que en Kazajstán esta el uranio de China para el futuro, además de muchos hidrocarburos y otros recursos.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> De Tu-160 han reabierto la linea de producción después de décadas parada y con las máquinas-herramienta achatarradas. Algo impresionante.
> 
> Ya ha salido el primer avión nuevo.



también pueden usar los viejos como plataforma lanzamisiles multipropósito guiados por aviones radar, como quieren hacer los americanos con los B52


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> folla arboles nueva perversion?



follapinos


----------



## arriondas (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
> Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.



Nada que no hayan querido, haberlo pensado antes.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas
> 
> 
> Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...
> ...



tomad nota de lo que pase en el pais de la liberte desigualite y ala merde, dominado por lo rostchlid, es el trending topic que vendra


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que los dirigentes uevones no pueden ser más inútiles... China confía en una empresa europea como Airbus en lugar de una americana como Boeing y ellos haciéndole el juego a Estados Unidos. Contrato de casi 35.000 millones para la buchaca y se tienen que tragar el sapo de la OTAN...



pues los últimos modelos boeing han salido con muchas pegas, su ingeniería esta en decadencia


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Creo que te responde el forista HDR, pongo debajo su aportación
> Ya lo hemos dicho en otras ocasiones, esta crisis está causada por distintas variables, no es solo una cuestión de disputa de los recursos energéticos, es también una crisis económica, están íntimamente relacionadas. Y hay más variables, medioambientales, agrícolas, tejido industrial que se ve afectado, consecuentemente sanitario, etc, etc, etc.
> Los modelos al respecto son muy complejos, hay muchas variables interconectadas influyéndose unas en otras.
> 
> De todas formas, yo ya me canso de discutirlo, la realidad se impone y se empieza a hacer evidente a cada año que pasa. El tiempo de discutir las posibilidades futuras ya ha pasado. Estamos empezando a ver las consecuencias reales de nuestra ceguera durante tantas décadas.



Gracias por la información. De todos modos con todo lo que está pasando desde el 2020 hasta ahora, las sanciones están acelerando el colapso, es un boomerang contra nosotros, a mi me parece que es una demolición controlada de la economia, una especie de reset. Los politicuchos de la UE son auténticos ineptos y subnormales.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Se supone que estaba programado. Pero me atrevo a especular que los "técnicos" rusos van a encontrar motivos "técnicos" para volver a programar paradas "técnicas" cuando comience el frío. Técnicamente hablando.



Al contrario que usted, pienso que la esclerosis gasista la están imponiendo los propios
dirigentes europeos y no una programada decisión rusa. Las condiciones de las tuberías
existentes son las que son y que ya se conocían el año pasado: temas de mantenimiento
necesario, si o si. El NS-II está a su disposición y Europa Alemania) lo sabe pero callan.


----------



## McRotor (5 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el objetivo de.LA CIA era kazakstan que es donde estan los recursos
> 
> habia un ataque programado en el.este de ucrania para marzo .. muy fuerte con fuerte presencia de la OTAN ... el objetivo era provocar una involucion en kazakshtan en enero y que se unieran ucranai y kazqkshtam a traves de un corredor
> 
> putin lo ha desbaratado.. por eso el.mar de azov y el este han sido objetivo prioritario



No veo yo muy real abrir un corredor de 4000km a traves territorio ruso entre Donetsk y Almaty...

...Pero de los Anglos, Polacos, Balticos y Ukros ya me creo cualquier cosa, se deben meter sus buenas dosis de Ayahuasca.


Yo veo las primaveras de Bielorussia y Kazajistan como el intento de tener a Rusia entretenida apagando fuegos para sorprender en el Donbass y Siria al unisono...


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> onvre , no es una cuestion de tamano , sino de localizacion
> Igual que no es lo mismo un zulo de 300 m2 en una aldea gallega que un zulo de 30 Km2 en el XII Distrito de Paris
> Las tierras de Ucrania pueden dar de comer a 600 millones de personas . Ademas de sus recursos naturales . Ademas , no se trata de territorios sino de " territorios historicos " . Tras el colapso de la URSS la Federacion Rusia necesita reinventarse .
> La Union Europa es una " Reinvencion del III Reich .
> ...



según me dice tu corresponsal armenia, que he sobornado con sexo y buena cocina, según las profecías de nostradamus los rusos invaden a rienda suelta Europa y van ganando hasta llegar a los pirineos, ahí les contratacamos con éxito, al final Europa será mitad española mitad Rusia, Inglaterra un solar nuclearizado y habrá cienes y cienes de viudas y huérfanas de guerra que consolar


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

esto podria pasar en toda europa, es un aviso y todo "gracias" a Putin 








Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas


Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...



www.eleconomista.es





*Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas*


Reabrirá la central de carbón Emile-Huchet, cerrada el pasado mes de marzo








Sandra Acosta
Alba Pérez
7:00 - 5/07/2022


Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes para explotar las infraestructuras gasísticas francesas a su antojo durante este invierno en caso de crisis de suministro.

La versión provisional del texto del proyecto de ley prevé la requisición de las centrales de gas, el *llenado forzoso de las instalaciones de almacenamiento* -en caso de no poder respetarse, los operadores de almacenamiento (Storengy, subsidaria de Engie, y Térega) deberán constituir ellos mismos las existencias necesarias-, excepciones para acelerar la instalación de una terminal de importación de GNL en Le Havre y el reinicio de la central de carbón de Saint-Avold (denominada Emile-Huchet), que *fue cerrada de forma definitiva en marzo* pero que espera volver a estar operativa a partir del 1 de octubre, según ha podido saber el periódico _Les Echos_.

En el caso de Le Havre, se pretende acelerar la instalación de una *terminal flotante de importación de gas natural licuado (GNL) de TotalEnergies en el puerto de la ciudad de Seine-Maritime*. El Estado francés espera que su puesta en marcha sea, como tarde, en septiembre de 2023, para que así sea completamente funcional en el invierno del próximo año.
Te recomendamos

*Precio de gasolina y diésel hoy 4 de julio: las gasolineras más baratas*

*Nomura ya sabe cuándo y cómo será la recesión en la Eurozona y augura un recorte de tipos en menos de un año*

*La argelina Sonatrach comienza a revisar los contratos europeos para recoger la subida del precio del gas*
Para mantener los objetivos establecidos, podrían *descartarse una serie de trámites y autorizaciones susceptibles de retrasar las obras*, con el fin de facilitar la construcción de la tubería de conexión que unirá el puerto con la red de gas.






Por otro lado, Gazel Energie, empresa que explotaba la central de carbón Emile-Huchet, podrá reactivarla y volver a tener *contratos de una duración, como excepción, de un máximo de 36 meses y contar con la misma plantilla que tenía antes del cierre*. Respecto a esto último, los sindicatos han expresado su desconcierto ya que, según dicen, "sólo cuarenta empleados serían contratados de nuevo en lugar de los 70 previstos".
El país ya cuenta *en la actualidad con una central térmica de carbón, Cerdemais de 1,2 GW*. A esta se sumará la planta clausurada en marzo de Saint-Avold (Emile-Huchet), que previsiblemente volverá a estar operativa a partir del 1 de octubre.
*Centrales térmicas*
Francia no es el único país de la Unión Europea que ha optado por la apertura de sus centrales de carbón para hacer frente a la reducción de los flujos de gas desde Rusia y garantizar la seguridad de suministro el próximo invierno en el Viejo Continente. *Planes similares ya han sido anticipados por países como Alemania y Austria*. Además, Polonia, Italia, Holanda y Grecia se encuentran entre las primeras naciones europeas en tomar medidas para apoyar la electricidad producida con este combustible fósil.
Sin embargo, algunos expertos ya advierten de que el plan de apertura de las centrales podría verse amenazado, precisamente, por la escasez de carbón. *A partir del día 10 de agosto no se podrá importar este combustible fósil de Moscú,* que representa un 46% del consumo total de la UE, frente al 40% que ocupa del gas y del 27% del petróleo, según datos de la CE.
El aumento de la demanda amenaza con comerse el ritmo de la oferta, pues en los últimos años las capacidades de producción de carbón no se han ampliado. "Existen algunas preocupaciones nacionales sobre el suministro de cara al próximo invierno", alerta la red europea de operadores de sistemas de transporte de electricidad (ENTSO-E) en un reciente informe.
Con todo, *los precios del carbón experimentan un crecimiento sin precedentes en 2022*, de modo que encarecimiento podría desencadenar una nueva ola de inversiones en la cadena de suministro.


----------



## McRotor (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> según me dice tu corresponsal armenia, que he sobornado con sexo y buena cocina, según las profecías de nostradamus los rusos invaden a rienda suelta Europa y van ganando hasta llegar a los pirineos, ahí les contratacamos con éxito, al final Europa será mitad española mitad Rusia, Inglaterra un solar nuclearizado y habrá cienes y cienes de viudas y huérfanas de guerra que consolar



Esa pinza seria un sueño hecho realidad que el mismisimo Duque de Alba te firmaria... 

No habria ni que llegar a luchar contra Vladimiro, se firma en Rin y se reparte Europa a ambos margenes del rio.

Desgraciadamente esa España ya no existe... La han destruido.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Estas compras se hacen ANTES de que se embarque el producto. Cuando se embarca, ya es propiedad del comprador. El transportista se limita a transportarlo, no es quien lo vende, así que malamente puede dictar el precio, por mucho monopolio que tenga. Distinto es que decreten que no pueda transportar nada que se venda por encima de determinado precio, pero eso sólo puede llevar a un resultado -el fin del monopolio de dicha naviera-.
> 
> Puestos a proponer disparates... ¿por qué los illuminati no sancionan directamente a cualquier país que compre petróleo ruso? Por ejemplo, sancionar a EEUU, y seguir por el resto del planeta.



Creo que te equivocas, en parte.

Tras las sanciones Rusia no puede entrar en puertos, lo que significa que deben transportarlo terceros países. De ahí el barco iraní tripulado por rusos atrapado en Grecia que dió lugar a la represalia iraní tras venta de la naviera por el ruso de turno.

El segundo problema con el que quieren ganarle la mano a Rusia con el precio es el de los seguros que se concentran en países de la OTAN. Ahí Rusia movió ficha y a través de bancos rusos ha creado un seguro al efecto.

Lo que se hacia antes con los contratos de energía rusos ahora no vale. *Los contratos fijan el precio con el producto puesto en destino.* De ahí los manejos como cambio de energía en alta mar en un barco "nodriza" mezcla con otros petróleos, después de recarga y entrega en destino por un barco legal. Esos"manejos" los hace Rusia apoyándose, supongo ,de lo aprendido por Irán que lleva tiempo sancionado y tendrá sus canales.

El mayor cuello de botella va a estar en los bancos de transporte de gas que no aparecen por arte de magia al inutilizar tantos conductos de gas el precio del flete de gas va a subir a las nubes. Además de regasificadoras en origen y destino. Es que no es sólo construirlo, son cosas muy especializadas que hacen muy pocas empresas y necesitan de un personal muy cualificado.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En que consiste el plan frances?? En reabrir centrales térmicas y en esperar conseguir terminar una terminal de GNL y la infraestructura para conectarla la terminal a la red en 2023. Pero que pasa ... Pués que el carbon que necesitan para que funcione la central térmica viene de Rusia también (46 % del que se usa en la UE) y el precio del carbon sube tanto o más que el del gas. No hay plan B para la ruina que han provocado a los ciudadanos.



reabriendo minas de carbon en leon y teruel como locos pues


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
> Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.



y digo yo con el ejercito ruso actual mas la reserva llamada afilas en su totalidad puede Rusia conquistar Europa ?


----------



## alcorconita (5 Jul 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Esa pinza seria un sueño hecho realidad que el mismisimo Duque de Alba te firmaria...
> 
> No habria ni que llegar a luchar contra Vladimiro, se firma en Rin y se reparte Europa a ambos margenes del rio.
> 
> Desgraciadamente esa España ya no existe... La han destruido.




Felipe II tenía la excusa de la ignorancia cuando pretendía conquistar China. Ya sabemos que ésta es muy atrevida.

Pretender darse de ostias hoy en día, y tal vez siempre, contra Rusia es, simplemente, diagnóstico de frenopático.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El gasoducto Yamal, se ha cerrado completamente a estas horas. En teoría 10 días de cierre por mantenimiento.
> Se trasca la magedia en Alemania.



curiosidad cinefila como se llamaba la actriz jamona que hacia de rusa en una peli de 007 y metía al james bond en una capsula para pasar la frontera de la DDR alemaniadel este?


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> C n
> 
> De hecho, la subida de la inflacion, se podría sobrellevar, alquilando a precio de oro los apartamentos langosteros de la costa mediterránea, con un contrato mínimo de 6 meses a los alemanes y nordicos. Y en vez de sanidad gratuita...pues una tarjeta sanitaria temporal de 6 meses con un módico precio de 50€ al mes ....en formato pulsera de Benidorm de "todo incluido".



1000€ minimo apartamento 30 m en 5ª linea de playa y 100€ cada 10 min consulta medica..............


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tomad nota de lo que pase en el pais de la liberte desigualite y ala merde, dominado por lo rostchlid, es el trending topic que vendra



Creo que nosotros a cuenta del COVID ya hicimos una ley genérica, no sólo pandemica, con un (des)propósito similar.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Ofensiva ukra. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ... Que luego, los escleróticos mentales, los llaman de "izquierdas", "comunistas"
> y tonterías así...y tener que aguantar.



Todos los halcones de Bush pidieron el voto a Biden.... 
Trump convirtió al partido republicano, seguramente sin quererlo, en el representante de los pobres y de la paz....


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

*Rusia dice que eliminó en la ciudad de Jarkov 150 soldados y 12 unidades de equipo militar*
*Rusia* ha asegurado que aniquiló en un ataque con armas de alta precisión 150 soldados y 12 unidades de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* en la ciudad de *Jarkov*, en el este del país.

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Ígor Konashénkov, afirmó en su parte matutino que se trata de efectivos y equipo militar de la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada del Ejército ucraniano.

También sostuvo que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de *Rusia* eliminaron cuatro almacenes con municiones y misiles, además de artillería en la región de *Jarkov*.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, podría haber ordenado a sus tropas en* Ucrania* que realizaran "una pausa" tras lograr el control de la estratégica región de *Lugansk* para reorganizarse, según un documento del grupo de expertos del estadounidense Instituto de la Guerra


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski: "Rusia podría invadir otro estado y lanza misiles desde Bielorrusia"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha afirmado que *Rusia* podría invadir otro estado y ha denunciado nuevamente que esté usando suelo bielorruso para lanzar misiles contra su país.
"Nadie puede descartar una nueva invasión rusa de otro país vecino. Tal eventualidad es posible", advirtió *Zelenski* en una intervención por internet al comienzo de la conferencia anual de The Economist en las cercanías de Atenas.
El líder ucraniano recalcó que *Rusia* está buscando "espacio" para aplicar nuevas tácticas antidemocráticas y recordó que ya en 2014 (con la invasión de Crimea) evitó dar garantías de seguridad a través del diálogo.
Por eso motivo, añadió, Europa necesita más seguridad y solidaridad que nunca. Prueba de sus intenciones beligerantes es el hecho de que *Rusia* esté lanzando misiles "de varios calibres" desde territorio bielorruso, algo sobre lo que *Zelenski* no dejó lugar a dudas.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Un nuevo boom inmobiliario hehe


----------



## vil. (5 Jul 2022)

Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...

La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin gobierno a la par que NERVIOSISMO al mando...

Todo esto probablemente no se veía venir tan claramente al principio de los acontecimientos, pero según han pasado los días, creo que muchos ya lo fuimos diciendo...

Y las cosas van a muy peor cada día que pasa... lo de Francia, PONGANLO en su MESA DE CABECERA, es el futuro que va a manejar más temprano que tarde cada país...









Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas


Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...



www.eleconomista.es





Por si alguien no lo ha leído...

Alemania imagino que no le queda ya mucho:









Germany’s Union Head Warns of Collapse of Entire Industries


Top German industries could face collapse because of cuts in the supplies of Russian natural gas, the country’s top union official warned before crisis talks with Chancellor Olaf Scholz starting Monday.




www.bloomberg.com









__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com













La cotización del gas se desboca a los 160 euros/MWh, el doble que hace un mes


El encarecimiento de esta materia prima se produce en una coyuntura en la que la Unión Europea (UE) ha acordado imponer una reserva mínima de gas del 80% de la capacidad de almacenaje de cada país. España cuenta actualmente con sus almacenamientos a un nivel del 72%




www.eldiario.es





Y ahora se les ocurre recuperar el CARBON... como si poner en funcionamiento esto pudiese hacerse de la noche a la mañana y no HUBIESE QUE CONTAR con los riesgos FINANCIEROS de tal decisión...

Todo un drama... lo peor de todo; no HABÍA PLANIFICACIÓN alguna, que es a lo que viene todo esto. Las sanciones eran todo el ARMAMENTO que se esperaba funcionase y al no funcionar, pues... el CAOS...

El hacer entrar a Suecia y sobre todo FINLANDIA de prisa y corriendo es para colocar bases ya y poner la maquinaria de guerra a todo trapo como forma de AUMENTAR la amenaza y... y... y...

El problema ya no es la DERROTA que nos está inflingiendo Rusia, el problema es más profundo, toca a las fallas que en todo el sistema "occidente" se están produciendo... no ha habido ningún tipo de barrera frente a toda esta estupidez, aún al contrario SEGUIDISMO irreductible...

Desde el punto de vista económico no ha habido una medida que se sostenga, la del francés es COHERENTE con el estado de cosas que se vislumbra, pero un brindis al viento si lo que toca es a producir con carbon o planas de gas licuado... tarde y mal no valen para nada...









Trabajadores noruegos del sector del crudo y gas irán a la huelga el martes y reducirán producción


Trabajadores noruegos del sector del crudo y gas irán a la huelga el martes y reducirán producción




www.infobae.com





Y con esta noticia ya deberían entender a dónde vamos...

EE.UU. se ofreció a Europa a vender su gas... _bien, gran negocio, unos genios, etc..._

Pues no, no es ni gran negocio para el Tio Sam y lo que es peor ahora hay un PROBLEMON en casa...

La noticia de los noruegos es sencilla de entender. Ha subido el precio del gas, ellos lo producen, junto al petroleo, y ganan pasta, pero.... pero... la subida de los carburantes y el gas producen inflación, que ya sea a la hora de pagar el precio del producto o los productos elaborados que compran impacta en esos trabajadores, que POR SUPUESTO quieren subidas salariales que compensen... LOGICO... el problema es la espiral en la que entra el sistema y ESO EN ORIGEN, en el productor...

Y las empresas...

El Tio Sam envía gas a europa, una europa que lo precisa de dónde sea y... produce un alza del precio... el vendedor quiere y es COHERENTE GANAR ese dinero y le resulta mejor venderlo en Europa que en los propios EE.UU. si estos no pagan el precio europeo... y eah, ahí lo tienen POR MEDIO de las SANCIONES el GAS ESTADOUNIDENSE hace que el consumidor (empresa o individuo) europeo COMPITAN con el estadounidense por ese gas y ello produzca una subida ARTIFICIAL del precio...

Y Biden ahora se encuentra entre la espada y la pared:

- Si fuerza la venta a menos precio del gas, pues gana al ciudadano que no sufre la loca INFLACIÓN, pero pierde a los productores que al igual que LOS RUSOS no estarán por la labor de vender por debajo del precio del mercado... si no fuerza la venta por debajo del precio del mercado lleva a la ruína al consumidor (empresa o individuo) y con ello su ADMINISTRACION acabará colapsando sí o sí...

A Biden le queda el camino francés... ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA o... o... o... IIIWW

Es genial, como un país como Rusia nos está llevando al desastre pegando CAÑONAZOS en un trocito de tierra al lado de sus fronteras...


ACOHONANTE.


----------



## lostsoul242 (5 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Zelenski: "Rusia podría invadir otro estado y lanza misiles desde Bielorrusia"*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha afirmado que *Rusia* podría invadir otro estado y ha denunciado nuevamente que esté usando suelo bielorruso para lanzar misiles contra su país.



Con Belgorod se atreven porque es Rusia y hay que hacer el paripe , pero como se les escapen misiles a Bielorusia al Lukashenko le da por apretar botones contra Kiev y no le detiene ni Putin .


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Muy buena entrevista. Habla de como hemos llegado hasta aqui, que puede pasar a partir de ahora.



Algunas perlas.

1.- Los que dicen que no habia motivos para la guerra que vayan a la hemeroteca, a los informes de la ONU, a los informes sobre Ucrania de la UE antes de la Invasion.

2.- Yo hasta el dia 21 de febrero estaba convencido de que no habria guerra, pero después del discurso de Putin, vi que era inevitable.

3- Si Rusia hubiera querido conquistar Ucrania habria ganado la guerra en una semana (para ello habria tenido que arrasar con bombardeos de alfombra)

4- Espero que la guerra acabe pronto pues estamos poniendo todo de nuestra parte para internacionalizar más el conflicto.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Con Belgorod se atreven porque es Rusia y hay que hacer el paripe , pero como se les escapen misiles a Bielorusia al Lukashenko le da por apretar botones contra Kiev y no le detiene ni Putin .



Lo suyo sería que el futuro estado de la unión lo presida Lukas....


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jul 2022)

*Off-Topic Invernal - O como pasar el invierno en una casa de un lugar muy frio, especial bálticos.*
Parece una tontería pero en el Mediterráneo no estamos acostumbrados al frio real, en los Pirineos se aprende a convivir con el frio.

Comedor
-. En el comedor acostumbra estar en la cocina, mesa para comer, TV, ordenador y si se puede un sofá para dos.
-. Lo ideal en el comedor es que haya una estufa-cocina (ver foto).
-. La mejor nevera es un sitio resguardo del viento en la intemperie, la nevera sirve para que no se hielen los alimentos.
-. Podéis tener el lujo de que haya un microondas para haceros el primer desayuno, café o cereales solubles con azúcar.
-. Ha de haber un pequeño respiradero para que entre el aire exterior, es importante, no os extrañe que por las mañanas haya escarcha en el comedor-cocina

Lavabo
-. Pequeño, con lo indispensable, una pica y un wáter puede tener ducha pero dudo que la utilicéis.
-. El aseo corporal se realiza con una toalla mojada que se restriega por todo el cuerpo y luego os secáis, poned a secar la toalla en el lavabo, no fuera que se os helara, hay toallas "técnicas· de excursionismo que van muy bien.
-. En caso de querer lavaros el cabello, calentad un olla con agua en la cocina y la trasladáis al lavabo donde os mojareis el cabello, os lo lavareis y enjugareis el jabón, con 2 litros bastan (yo lo he hecho, funciona).
-. Un calefactor de 1000 watios os puede ayudar mientras estéis en el lavabo aseándoos.

Consejo; nunca cerréis los grifos del todo, dejad que goteen bastante rápido, así no se hiela el agua en las cañerías eso vale para el lavabo como para la cocina.

Dormitorio
-.El dormitorio siempre va estar helado no tiene porque ser pequeño, habéis de dormir con un buen pijama, calcetines y una gorra de lana en la cabeza que os tape las orejas y si sois frioleros con guantes, no uséis braseros.
-. Unos buenos edredones o mantas hasta que estéis confortables.
-. La ropa que os pondréis al día siguiente en caso de mucho frio ha de estar dentro de la cama y vestiros dentro de la cama, no hay nada peor que salir de la cama y tener que ir rápidamente a mear por el cambio de temperaturas con solo un pijama y sin calcetines si no os los habéis puestos.

Estufa-cocina
Esta es de leña, no se si hay combi estufa-cocina en gas, el tubo de salida de gases ha de recorrer la habitación para que no se pierde calor, la chimeneas o llar de foc (lar de fuego) no son aconsejables ya que dejan escapar mucho calor.







Uno que ha dormido en una casa a -14ºC bajo cero.
(approved 2030)


----------



## vil. (5 Jul 2022)

De impotencia va esta noticia:





__





Kazakhstan ready to help stabilize energy prices on European, global markets - Tokayev







interfax-com.translate.goog









__





Mapa político de Asia | DESCARGAR MAPAS


Mapa político de Asia - países del continente. Mapas diversos para descargar.



descargarmapas.net





Para quíen no haya oido cosas del sitio y la situación, que ya tiene su historia...









Nabucco: el gaseoducto que se convirtió en sueño imposible


La guerra encubierta para dominar la energía del Caspio ha terminado con una humillante derrota para Occidente, ya que la tubería Nabucco, apadrinada...




es.rbth.com





Es decir que tras décadas de tira y aflojas, de sí pero no, de intento pero no puedo... ahora al final, casi en medio de la guerra vamos otra vez a:

- " BOLBER A ENMERDAR".. digo, quiero decir: "VOLVER A EMPEZAR"... no soy yo mucho de Garci, pero él lo predijo, tarde y mal aún se puede... más o menos... o más bien menos que más...

En fin...

Estamos con unos mandatarios a la cabeza que ni que los hubiesen elegido nuestros enemigos... sigue la ruleta...


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Jul 2022)

Algo huele a quemado en la sede de la 79ª brigada de asalto aéreo independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev.


----------



## lapetus (5 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...
> 
> La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin gobierno a la par que NERVIOSISMO al mando...
> 
> ...



El papelón de Francia en todo esto está siendo vomitivo y vergonzante.
El país que se preciaba de ser independiente en Europa, el que quería ser el núcleo de la UE, el que tenía una política propia y tal...
Ahora con Micron va de baba del imperio. Al final los masones gabachos y los anglos van de la mano.

Si DeGaulle levantara la cabeza se moría otra vez del susto.


----------



## El-Mano (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> curiosidad cinefila como se llamaba la actriz jamona que hacia de rusa en una peli de 007 y metía al james bond en una capsula para pasar la frontera de la DDR alemaniadel este?



¿Por tuberias con un "trineo" o algo así? Creo que te refieres a una de las dos de timoty dalton.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Por tuberias con un "trineo" o algo así? Creo que te refieres a una de las dos de timoty dalton.



si y al rusa le da un magreo al jefe para que no sospeche


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...
> 
> La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin gobierno a la par que NERVIOSISMO al mando...
> 
> ...



Os falta un problema: el uranio de las centrales nucleares también proviene de Rusia y no hablo del mineral bruto sino de la tecnología para poder usarlo. Lo que ya no recuerdo si es sólo el de las centrales puestas en marcha por Rusia o de todas ellas. Producir en occidente ese combustible para centrales nucleares llevaría 10 añitos de nada. Los países ex URSS, como poco, pueden seguir cacareando, si han descontado su energía.

Para el que le interese y es repe en el foro:


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...
> 
> ...Todo un drama... lo peor de todo; no HABÍA PLANIFICACIÓN alguna, que es a lo que viene todo esto. Las sanciones eran todo el ARMAMENTO que se esperaba funcionase y al no funcionar, pues... el CAOS...



¿Usted cree?
Para hacer efectiva transición, el tan mentado "reset" necesitan detener la economía,
la producción y todo lo que conlleva. Cgenerar el caos y ofrecer la solución...Doma
y obediencia...
¡¡Vaya que si saben!!

Otra vaina es que eso les salga como quieren, que no parece que lo consigan.
Por eso en Ucrania, Rusia va poquito a poco.


----------



## willbeend (5 Jul 2022)

Ya sabiamos que es imposible vencer a Rusia, del mismo modo que sabiamos que no se puede evitar un "virus" con mascarillas higienicas. Pero aun asi lo intentamos, del mismo modo que iremos en bicicleta para vencer a los rusos... nos merecemos unos cuantos nukes bien colocados, me pido uno bien gordo en el bunker de la Zarzuela.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Trascripcion Automatica del Video Ruso a Ingles y paso a Español.









Russian President Putin Recognizes Independence of Donetsk and Luhansk in Ukraine's Donbas Region


Russian President Vladimir Putin announced after a Security Council meeting that Russia would recognize the independence of the separatist republics of Donetsk and Luhansk in Ukraine's Donbas region.




www.c-span.org





*Discurso de Putin 21/02/2022. 1/3 (Historia)*

La situación en Donbás se está volviendo crítica. Y hoy me dirijo a ustedes directamente, no sólo para hablar de lo que está ocurriendo, sino también para informarles de las decisiones que estamos tomando sobre posibles medidas al respecto. Una vez más, me gustaría subrayar que Ucrania no es sólo un país vecino para nosotros, es una parte inherente a nuestra propia historia, cultura, espacio espiritual. Son nuestros camaradas, parientes, no sólo colegas, amigos, sino también nuestra familia. Gente con la que tenemos lazos de sangre y familiares.

Desde la antigüedad, los habitantes de las antiguas tierras del suroeste de Rusia se llamaban a sí mismos rusos y ortodoxos. Esto ocurrió hasta el siglo XVII, cuando parte de estos territorios se reincorporaron al imperio ruso, al estado ruso, y después. Parece que lo sabemos todo, que estamos hablando de lo que todo el mundo sabe, pero al mismo tiempo, necesitamos tener una comprensión de lo que está pasando hoy en día para explicar los motivos y los objetivos que tiene Rusia. Tenemos que decir un par de palabras sobre la historia de este asunto.

Me gustaría empezar diciendo que la Ucrania moderna es completamente... fue completamente creada por Rusia. Para ser más exactos, por la Rusia comunista bolchevique. Este proceso comenzó casi inmediatamente después de la revolución de 1917. Y Lenin y sus partidarios lo hicieron de una manera muy dura. Si hablamos de Rusia. Ellos estaban alienando partes de los territorios históricos de Rusia. Y a millones de personas que vivían allí. Obviamente, nadie preguntó nada.

Luego, antes de la gran guerra patriótica, stalin añadió a la urss y entregó a ucrania algunas tierras que pertenecían a polonia y hungria, y como compensación, stalin dio algunas antiguas tierras alemanas a polonia. Y en los años 60, jrushchev decidió quitarle a rusia la crimea y también se la dio a ucrania. Así se formó el territorio de la ucrania soviética. Pero ahora, me gustaría llamar su atención sobre las etapas iniciales de la creación de la URSS.

Creo que es de suma importancia para nosotros, porque tenemos que empezar desde lejos. Me gustaría recordarles que después de la revolución de octubre de 1917, y de la guerra civil que le siguió, los bolcheviques comenzaron a construir un nuevo estado, y tuvieron algunas diferencias entre ellos. Stalin, que en 1922 era al mismo tiempo secretario general del partido comunista soviético y comisario del pueblo sobre el matrimonio de las etnias, decidió construir el país sobre los principios de la autonomía. De este modo, dio a las repúblicas, a las futuras unidades administrativas, una amplia autoridad. Cuando debían unirse al Estado. Lenin criticó este plan y sugirió hacer concesiones a los nacionalistas, como los llamaba entonces, defensores de la independencia. Básicamente, esa era una idea sobre la creación de una confederación y dar el derecho a cada nación para la autodeterminación.

Esa fue la base del estado soviético, primero en 1922, fue consagrado en la declaración sobre el establecimiento de la unión soviética. Y luego, después de la muerte de Lenin, también se consagró en la constitución de la URSS de 1924. Y de inmediato, aquí tenemos un montón de preguntas. Se plantean muchas preguntas. Y la primera de ellas y la principal, ¿por qué estaban haciendo todo tipo de concesiones a los nacionalistas, en las afueras del antiguo imperio, para dar a las unidades administrativas que se formaron al azar enormes territorios, a menudo que no tenían nada que ver con ellos? Y les daban estos territorios con la población de la Rusia histórica, y a estas unidades administrativas les daban el estatus de entidades estatales. Y una vez más, esto plantea la pregunta, ¿por qué tuvieron que hacer regalos tan generosos, que ni los nacionalistas más descarados podrían soñar? ¿Y al mismo tiempo, dar a la república el derecho a retirarse del nuevo estado, sin ninguna condición previa? A primera vista, no parece claro. Parece una locura.

Pero sólo a primera vista. Porque hay una explicación. Después de la revolución, el principal objetivo de los bolcheviques era mantener el poder, permanecer en el poder a cualquier precio. Y para ello, llegaron a cualquier extremo, a firmar condiciones humillantes de la tregua. Alemania se encontraba en una situación económica desesperada y el resultado de la primera guerra mundial ya estaba casi decidido. Y dando cualquier concesión a los nacionalistas dentro del país. Desde el punto de vista del destino histórico de Rusia y de su pueblo, los principios de Lenin de construir el Estado no fueron un mero error. Fue mucho peor que un mero error. Tras el colapso de la unión soviética en 1991, esto se ha hecho absolutamente evidente.

Por supuesto, lo que ocurrió en el pasado no puede cambiarse, pero al menos tenemos que hablar de ello de forma honesta y directa. Sin ninguna agenda política, sin darle ningún color político. Sólo puedo añadir que las ideas de las realidades políticas actuales, por muy beneficiosas que parezcan en la actualidad, bajo ningún concepto, no puede ni debe ser una base de la... una base de la construcción de un estado.

No estoy culpando a nadie, ni acusando a nadie de nada. La situación y el país en aquel entonces y después de la guerra civil y antes de la guerra civil era increíblemente difícil, era crítica. Y ahora, sólo puedo decir que así fue. Eso es un hecho. Es un hecho histórico. Y como resultado de la política de los bolcheviques, se creó la Ucrania soviética, y tenemos todas las razones para decir ahora que es la Ucrania creada por Vladimir Lenin. Él es su creador y arquitecto. Y está plenamente confirmado por los documentos, de los archivos. Incluyendo también los decretos de lenin respecto a donbass que se añadió a ucrania, y ahora demoliendo todas las estatuas todos los monumentos a lenin. Lo llaman descomunización. ¿Quieren la descomunización? Bueno, estamos muy contentos con eso. Pero no se detengan a mitad de camino. Estamos listos para mostrarles lo que significaría la descomunización real para Ucrania. Volviendo a la historia, me gustaría recordarles que en 1922, en el territorio del antiguo imperio ruso, se estableció la unión soviética, pero la realidad demostró que mantener este territorio y gobernar este territorio utilizando los principios de la confederación parece imposible, porque no tenía nada que ver ni con las realidades, ni con la tradición histórica.

Y el terror rojo y el paso a las purgas de stalin y el monopolio del partido comunista, la nacionalización, la economía planificada, todo eso, en realidad, se convirtió en una formalidad. Nada más. Principios que se declararon, pero que en realidad no funcionaron. En realidad, las repúblicas soviéticas no tenían ningún derecho de soberanía. Ninguno. En la práctica, lo que se creó fue el unitarismo estrictamente centralizado y su carácter. Stalin no aplicó las ideas de Lenin, sino sus propias ideas de cómo debían construirse los estados. Pero los cambios en las actas fundacionales, en la constitución, no los hizo en este sentido. Los principios de Lenin sobre la construcción de la unión soviética no fueron reconsiderados. Técnicamente. Parecía que no había necesidad en esto bajo el régimen totalitario, el régimen autoritario. Todo funcionaba bien, y se veía bien desde el exterior. Parecía más que democrático, incluso. Pero aún así, es una pena. Es una pena que desde los cimientos formales sobre los que se construyó nuestro estado, no hayan despejado esta utopía evidente que trajo la revolución, sino fantasías destructivas.

Y en el futuro, como a menudo sucedió. Nadie pensó en ello. Los dirigentes del partido comunista parecían estar seguros de que habían conseguido construir un sistema de gobierno fuerte. Que utilizando esta política, lograron resolver finalmente la cuestión nacional. Pero la sustitución de las nociones, la manipulación de los estados de ánimo de la opinión pública podía causar una costosa infección... la infección del nacionalismo no desaparecía. Y esa bomba que estaba minando este estado con esta infección del nacionalismo estaba esperando que llegara su hora. Porque una vez más, cualquier república tenía el derecho de retirarse de la urss, a mediados de los años 80, en el contexto del aumento de los problemas, de la crisis de la economía planificada, se intensificó la cuestión nacionalista, que fue causada no por algunas ideas de los pueblos soviéticos, sino por los apetitos crecientes de los dirigentes actuales, pero los dirigentes de la urss, en lugar de analizar la situación y tomar decisiones meditadas en la economía y en el sistema político, en el sistema de gobierno, sólo hablaban de restaurar los principios de lenin sobre la autodeterminación nacional.

Más que eso, dentro del partido comunista, había una lucha por el poder, y cada bando queriendo ampliar su apoyo empezó a fomentar este nacionalismo. Trataban de jugar con él. Prometían cualquier cosa. Y cuando hablaban de la democracia en el futuro, se basaba en la economía de mercado o en la economía planificada. Pero cuando en realidad, la gente era cada vez más pobre, y su déficit se hacía más fuerte. Nadie de la autoridad pensaba en las trágicas consecuencias. Y entonces se fueron por el camino de satisfacer las ambiciones de las élites nacionalistas que se criaron dentro del partido. Porque el partido comunista ya no tiene estas herramientas, lo cual es bueno. Así que no pudieron mantener el poder, y no pudieron utilizar herramientas como la dictadura o las purgas. E incluso el papel de gobierno del partido se diluyó. Delante de sus ojos.

En septiembre de 1989 en la sesión plenaria del partido comunista, tomaron una decisión fiel, la política nacional del partido en las condiciones actuales. Así que estas son las estipulaciones. Las repúblicas soviéticas tienen todos los derechos para ejercer su estatus de las repúblicas soviéticas soberanas. Y los órganos de gobierno más altos pueden detener cualquier decreto y cualquier ley del gobierno soviético y sus territorios. Y finalmente, cada plata su público - cada república soviética tiene su ciudadanía que se da a todos sus ciudadanos.

¿No es obvio cuál será el resultado de tales decretos? Ahora no es el momento ni el lugar para hablar del derecho constitucional o dar una definición de lo que es la ciudadanía. Pero aún así, cabe preguntarse por qué, en esas difíciles condiciones, necesitaban hacer la situación aún menos estable. Pero el hecho sigue siendo el hecho. Dos años antes de que la Unión Soviética se derrumbara, estaba condenada. Ahora los radicales y nacionalistas, entre ellos un primero de Ucrania, se atribuyen el mérito de ganar la independencia. Pero podemos ver que esa no es la verdad. Lo que le ocurrió a nuestro país fue causado por los errores cometidos por la dirección del partido comunista. Hechos en diferentes etapas y los diferentes tipos, y los tiempos en sus políticas nacionales y económicas. El colapso de la Rusia histórica, llamada URSS, fue provocado por ellos.

Y a pesar de todo, a pesar de robar al pueblo, nuestro pueblo aceptó las nuevas realidades que trajo el colapso de la urss. Reconocieron nuevos estados, y él repúblicas, no sólo reconocidas. En aquel entonces, Rusia se encontraba en una situación extrema, pero trató de ayudar a sus socios de la cei. Incluyendo a los socios ucranianos.

Porque a partir del momento de la proclamación de la independencia, empezaron a hacer peticiones de apoyo material. En nuestro país se estaba dando el apoyo con respecto a la soberanía de ucrania. De acuerdo con las estimaciones de los expertos, que se puede probar con sólo mirar los precios de nuestros portadores de energía, por nuestros préstamos, las prácticas comerciales que Rusia estaba dando a su cerebro, el beneficio total para el presupuesto ucraniano desde 1991 hasta 2013 fue de alrededor de $ 250 mil millones.

Pero eso no es todo. A finales de 1991, la deuda de la urss, frente a otros estados, y el fondo internacional fue uno - fue alrededor de 100 mil millones de dólares. Y al principio se pensó que esta deuda sería pagada por todas las repúblicas de la urss en términos proporcionales. En proporción a su potencial económico. Pero Rusia asumió la carga de pagar toda la deuda soviética. Y la pagó finalmente. Y completamos este proceso en 2017.

Las otras repúblicas soviéticas tuvieron que renunciar a los activos soviéticos. Y este tal acuerdo se firmó a finales de 1984. Con ucrania. Pero Ucrania no ratificó este acuerdo, y más tarde se negaron a aplicarlo. Hablaban de las reservas de oro y de todo tipo de facetas de la antigua unión soviética en el extranjero. Y aún así, a pesar de los problemas conocidos, Rusia siempre ha cooperado y trabajado con Ucrania de forma abierta y honesta, respetando sus intereses.

Nuestros lazos en todo tipo de áreas que estamos desarrollando. Así, en 2011, el volumen de comercio fue de más de 50 mil millones de dólares. Y permítanme mencionar que el volumen de negocios de Ucrania con otros países de la UE en 2019, antes de la pandemia, era menor que eso. Y al mismo tiempo, no fueron las autoridades de ucrania las que prefirieron actuar de tal manera que tener todos los derechos y preferencias en las relaciones con rusia, pero no llevar ninguna obligación al mismo tiempo, asumiendo ninguna obligación. Así que no era realmente una asociación. Sólo trataban de obtener más de Rusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jul 2022)

*China podría conseguir las mayores reservas de oro de la historia mundial*


En Uganda, utilizando fotografías aéreas y otros métodos de investigación, se descubrieron las reservas de oro más ricas de la historia mundial, cuyo volumen es de aproximadamente 31 millones de toneladas de mineral de oro. 


Se informa que de esta cantidad de material mineral será posible extraer alrededor de 320 mil toneladas de oro. La empresa china Wagagai extraerá el metal precioso.

Los depósitos de oro encontrados están ubicados en el noreste (las regiones de Busia y Karamoja en la frontera con Kenia), así como en las partes central y occidental de Uganda (las regiones de Kasanda y Busheni, respectivamente).

Según el representante del Ministerio de Energía y Minería de Uganda, Solomon Muyita, Wagagai comenzará a extraer y refinar el metal amarillo de las impurezas antes de finales de este año en Busia, produciendo 5 toneladas de lingotes de oro al día. Anteriormente, una empresa china invirtió unos 200 millones de dólares en la extracción de oro en Uganda. Los ingresos esperados de Wagagai de este proyecto podrían ser de aproximadamente $ 20 billones.

A principios de 2022, el Parlamento de Uganda aprobó una ley sobre la industria minera, según la cual se creará una empresa estatal de perfil en el país. Según el texto de la ley, cada empresa minera del país debe firmar un acuerdo con una empresa estatal para que esta adquiera el 15 por ciento de las acciones de la empresa.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

*Discurso de Putin 21/02/2022. 2/3 (Golpe de Estado y consecuencias)*

Y a veces, parecía... por ejemplo, recuerden el chantaje en el tránsito de gas, incluso el robo de gas, me gustaría recordarles que estaban tratando de utilizar el diálogo con Rusia como una herramienta para chantajear a Occidente. Dijeron que se acercarían a Rusia. Tratando de ganar preferencias. Decían que si no, la presencia rusa en ucrania crecería. Empezaron a construir el estado renunciando a todo lo que nos unía. Intentaban retorcer la memoria histórica de las generaciones, de la gente que vivía en ucrania. Así que no es de extrañar que la sociedad ucraniana se enfrentara al crecimiento del nacionalismo radical que se volvió rusofóbico y nacionalista.

Por eso hay bandas que se unen en el este de ucrania... hay reclamos territoriales de contra rusia que se expresaron con más frecuencia. Las fuerzas exteriores también estaban usando sus servicios especiales para levantar a su gente en Ucrania y llevarlos al poder. En el gobierno. Ucrania siempre ha tenido tradiciones estables de su propio estado. A partir de 1991, siguieron el camino de la copia mecánica de modelos extranjeros que no tenían nada que ver con su historia ni con las realidades ucranianas. Las instituciones políticas y estatales se modificaron para beneficiar a los clanes con intereses propios que nada tenían que ver con los intereses del pueblo de Ucrania. Toda la idea de la llamada opción civilizatoria pro-occidental del poder democrático ucraniano no estaba y sigue estando en crear mejores condiciones para el bien del pueblo, sino en servir a los adversarios geopolíticos de Rusia, para ahorrar miles de millones de dólares, que robaron a los ucranianos y escondieron los oligarcas en las cuentas - en cuentas en bancos occidentales. Algunos grupos financieros pagaron a los políticos, a base de nacionalistas y radicales. Otros por la versatilidad cultural y lingüística. Y llegaban al poder utilizando los votos de la gente, que realmente quería que sucediera. Incluyendo a la gente del suroeste.

Pero después de asumir altos cargos, traicionaban a su pueblo que los eligió. Sus votantes. Y siguieron ideas radicales en sus políticas. A veces incluso castigaban a la gente que quería cooperar con Rusia, que quería mantener ambas lenguas viables. Y las personas que les apoyaban, de ideas moderadas, acostumbradas a confiar en el poder, nunca serían agresivas para utilizar medios ilícitos. Pero los radicales eran cada vez más descarados, sus pretensiones eran cada vez mayores, por lo que no tenían problemas para influir en el poder de la semana que estaba debilitado por el virus de la corrupción. Y estaban sustituyendo los intereses económicos culturales, económicos y sociales del pueblo, la soberanía real de Ucrania por especulaciones en el terreno nacionalista.

En Ucrania no se ha construido un estado estable. Y los procedimientos políticos electorales sólo han servido de pantalla para repartir el poder y los bienes entre los clanes de oligarcas. La corrupción es un problema para muchos países, incluida Rusia. Y Ucrania se ha convertido en algo propio. Ha ido corroyendo todo el sistema. Todas las ramas del estado.

Y los radicales utilizan la infelicidad del pueblo, el miedo y la felicidad, por lo que montaron que tenemos y convirtieron el 2014 en un golpe de estado. Fueron respaldados por los estados extranjeros. De los datos que tenemos viene el apoyo del llamado campamento de protesta, la plaza de la independencia en kiev, de la embajada de estados unidos, fue de 1 millón de dólares por día. Y además, grandes cantidades de dinero fueron transferidas a las cuentas privadas de los líderes de la oposición. Y estamos hablando de decenas de millones de dólares. ¿Cuánto sufrieron realmente los que murieron durante los enfrentamientos en las plazas y calles de... de Kiev? Los radicales que tomaron el poder empezaron a rugir contra los que apoyaban el derecho constitucional. Contra los periodistas, contra los políticos. Los humillaron públicamente. Toda una serie de casos criminales a gran escala cubrieron Ucrania. No podemos dejar de estremecernos cuando recordamos la situación en odessa cuando la gente fue quemada viva cuando protestaba contra las autoridades. Y los criminales que hicieron esto, no son castigados. Ni siquiera se les busca. Pero sabemos sus nombres. Y haremos todo lo posible para castigarlos. Para encontrarlos. Y para llevarlos a los tribunales de justicia.

Ucrania no se acercó a la democracia. Después de que el golpe de estado y las fuerzas políticas que los apoyaron llevaran la situación a un punto muerto, empujaron a Ucrania al abismo de la guerra civil. Y ocho años más tarde, el país está dividido, está pasando por una grave crisis económica, según las estimaciones de las organizaciones internacionales en 2018, casi 6 millones de ucranianos, que es casi el 15%, no de la población papal, sino de toda la población, tuvo que trasladarse al extranjero, en busca de trabajo. Y por regla general, hacían algún trabajo básico y cualificado.

Y aquí hay otro dato: a partir de 2020, 60.000 médicos y otros profesionales de la medicina abandonaron el país. Desde 2014, los precios del agua aumentaron casi un tercio. Los precios de la energía aumentaron muchas veces. Muchas personas no tienen dinero para pagar las facturas de los servicios públicos. Tienen que sobrevivir literalmente. ¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Por qué ocurre todo esto? La respuesta es obvia. Porque las cosas que heredaron de la unión soviética, del imperio ruso, fueron literalmente robadas, escondidas y en los bolsillos. -- en los bolsillos. Se perdieron cientos de puestos de trabajo Que daban ingresos estables al pueblo con la participación de la federación rusa.

Como la ingeniería mecánica, la industria energética, la fabricación de aviones, están en crisis o destruidos, y toda la unión soviética solía estar orgullosa de estas industrias. En 2021 se cerró la fábrica de construcción naval de Nicolai. La conferencia a partir de 2016 no ha producido ni un solo avión. La fábrica que construía un misionero de grado espacial, están casi en bancarrota. Lo mismo que la fábrica de acero. En cuanto al sistema de transporte de gas que fue construido por toda la unión soviética, se ha vuelto tan ruinoso, que usarlo tiene muchos riesgos. Y en este sentido, tenemos una pregunta -- esta pérdida de propiedad del potencial industrial y tecnológico, ¿es la elección, la elección pro-occidental que se puso en la cabeza de la gente desde hace años? ¿Es eso?

La realidad de todo se reduce al hecho de que el colapso de la economía ucraniana va acompañado del robo al pueblo ucraniano. Y la propia Ucrania está siendo controlada desde el exterior. No sólo por las instrucciones de Occidente, sino también a nivel local, por una red de consultores, ongs y otras instituciones desplegadas en Ucrania. Tienen influencia directa en todas las decisiones importantes en todos los niveles de gobierno, desde el central, hasta el municipal. Influyen en las principales empresas estatales. Los ferrocarriles ucranianos, el complejo energético, el correo ucraniano, la administración de los puertos marítimos de Ucrania. De todos modos, Ucrania no tiene un sistema portuario independiente. Las autoridades dieron derecho preferente a elegir los miembros de la legislación suprema. Y por su embajada, y los EE.UU., la embajada de los EE.UU. controla directamente la agencia nacional de prevención de la corrupción. Oficina nacional anticorrupción. La oficina del fiscal especializado en anticorrupción. Y el tribunal anticorrupción. Todo esto se hace bajo la pretensión de aumentar la eficacia de la lucha contra la corrupción. ¿Dónde están los resultados? La corrupción sigue existiendo.

Es incluso peor de lo que era. Los ucranianos saben de esta elección, al entender - entienden que es una colonia? Con ha llevado al hecho de que las autoridades que se llaman a sí mismas autoridades no tienen los intereses completos de la nación. Por lo demás, siguen simulando a los rusoparlantes -- asimilando a los rusoparlantes por la fuerza. Llevan a cabo grados discriminatorios. Ahora tienen una ley, aquellas personas que se consideran rusas, no pertenecen a Ucrania según las leyes, el idioma ruso está siendo expulsado de las escuelas, de todos los espacios públicos incluyendo las tiendas. Les permitió cambiar la forma de actuar de los funcionarios públicos. Adoptaron títulos que permitieron a las fuerzas del orden suprimir la libertad de elección, la libertad de expresión. Sabemos que la práctica de la unilateralidad de las secciones legítimas, las personas extranjeras, las personas jurídicas.

En Ucrania, fueron más allá que sus socios occidentales. Ellos vinieron con un instrumento de sanciones contra sus propios ciudadanos. Los medios de comunicación, los miembros del parlamento, se están preparando. No es una estimación emocional. Tenemos ciertos documentos, decisiones que hablan de esto. Un instrumento de política nacional. El liderazgo actual no reacciona a las peticiones del pueblo para aconsejar a la pérdida que socavan los derechos de los creyentes, y ahora tienen nuevas leyes.

Me gustaría hablar por separado sobre Crimea. Ellos hicieron su elección de estar con Rusia. Las autoridades ucranianas no tienen nada que decir contra esto, por eso apuestan por la agresión. Utilizan instrumentos que incluyen organizaciones islámicas radicales, envían saboteadores para destruir infraestructuras. Denuncian a los ciudadanos de Rusia. Tenemos pruebas, evidencias de que tales actividades agresivas son con el apoyo de los servicios especiales extranjeros.

En marzo de 2021, Ucrania adoptó una nueva estrategia militar. Este documento estaba casi completamente dirigido a la confrontación con Rusia. Quieren arrastrar a los estados extranjeros al conflicto con nuestro país. La estrategia sugiere una clandestinidad terrorista, y también esboza la posibilidad de una guerra. Se supone que es con el apoyo de la comunidad internacional en las condiciones beneficiosas para ucrania. Ahora bien, como dicen en Kiev, escuchen con atención. Con el apoyo militar de la comunidad mundial y la confrontación geopolítica contra la federación rusa, básicamente, eso no es más que la preparación para el conflicto armado contra Rusia. También hemos escuchado declaraciones sobre que Ucrania quiere crear su propia arma nuclear. Esto no es una simple amenaza. Ucrania dispone de tecnología nuclear y de portaaviones para lanzar ese tipo de armas. Tienen lanzadores de cohetes diseñados en la unión soviética con un alcance de más de 100 kilómetros, y es cuestión de tiempo. Todavía tienen esta tecnología de la época soviética. Si nos ponemos técnicos, las armas nucleares serán mucho más fáciles para Ucrania que para algunos otros estados. No voy a enumerarlos.



Especialmente, si tienen apoyo tecnológico del extranjero. Si Ucrania tiene un arma de instrucción masiva, la situación en el mundo cambiará drásticamente. No podemos dejar de reaccionar ante estas amenazas reales. Me gustaría reiterar que los patrocinadores occidentales pueden ayudar a ucrania con la obtención de esta arma para crear otra amenaza para nuestro país, porque podemos ver cómo constantemente están bombeando ucrania con armas.

Sólo los Estados Unidos desde 2014 transfirieron miles de millones de dólares, incluyendo el suministro de armas el personal de formación. En los últimos meses, las armas occidentales son sentido a Ucrania sin cesar. Incluso frente a los ojos de todo el mundo. Las actividades del ejército ucraniano se rigen por consultores extranjeros, y somos muy conscientes de ello. El año pasado, con el pretexto de los juegos de guerra, los contingentes militares de la otan se desplegaron en ucrania. El ejército ucraniano está esperando entrar en la otan. Esto significa que las unidades ucranianas pueden hacerlo directamente desde el cuartel general de la otan. Occidente ha explorado el territorio de ucrania como un futuro teatro, futuro campo de batalla, y que está dirigido contra rusia. Sólo Lester, tenía más de 20.000 soldados y equipos, unidades de hardware. La salud ya aprobado en la ley para permitir que las tropas extranjeras para entrar en el territorio de Ucrania para participar en juegos de guerra. Las tropas de la OTAN. Este año, planean no menos de 10 ejercicios, y sirve como una cubierta para aumentar el contingente de la otan en ucrania, especialmente en los esfuerzos de los campos de aviación. Se puede utilizar para mantener las tropas.

El espacio aéreo de ucrania está abierto para el reconocimiento y los planes estratégicos de la otan, los drones que se utilizan para vigilar el territorio de rusia. El centro de operaciones navales construido por los americanos permite a la otan utilizarlo como puerto. Permite que las armas de alta precisión en el mar negro, y toda nuestra infraestructura en la costa del mar negro. Hace algún tiempo, los EE.UU. querían construir tal infraestructura en Crimea, pero la población de Crimea dijo que no.

Lo recordaremos. Ahora, me gustaría recordarles que en el siglo XVIII, los soldados se bifurcaron por la ciudad y su valentía permitió que la ciudad pasara a Rusia. En el siglo XVIII, -- quieren olvidar este nombre. Al igual que quieren olvidar las hazañas de los comandantes famosos. Ucrania misma no tendría acceso al mar negro. Usted está renunciando -- sea coherente. El artículo 17 de la constitución de ucrania no permite el despliegue de bases militares de estados en guerra, pero parece que se puede obviar. Han desplegado misiones de entrenamiento de países de la OTAN en Ucrania. Básicamente, eso ya es una base militar. Simplemente lo llaman misión y ya está hecho. Hace tiempo que declararon juegos estratégicos al unirse a la otan. Obviamente, cada país tiene derecho a elegir sus propias alianzas para firmar acuerdos militares. Eso es cierto. Pero, hay una ley internacional que dice que hay un principio de seguridad indivisible. Que establece que un país no puede mejorar su seguridad a costa de la seguridad de sus socios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Jul 2022)

*Los fertilizantes bielorrusos dieron la vuelta al Báltico.*


Minsk ha decidido comenzar a transportar fertilizantes a través de los puertos rusos. Así, los productos de la empresa Belaruskali, que produce 11 millones de toneladas de fertilizantes (15 por ciento de todo el mercado mundial), ahora se envían a través de los puertos de San Petersburgo y otras ciudades de la Federación Rusa. 

En particular, según Kommersant , el fabricante de fertilizantes bielorruso firmó un acuerdo con el operador de San Petersburgo LLC Keystone Logistics para el envío de 2 millones de toneladas de fertilizantes. Las entregas pasan por terminales ubicadas en el Gran Puerto de San Petersburgo. Las mercancías también se transportan a través del puerto pesquero de Vladivostok. Por lo tanto, los fertilizantes bielorrusos ahora están pasando por alto a los países bálticos.

Además, según las fuentes, Bielorrusia transporta fertilizantes a China por ferrocarril a través del territorio ruso. A pesar de las sanciones contra Belaruskali, el mes pasado la empresa vendió 120 mil toneladas de productos por esta vía.

Mientras tanto, Valentina Matviyenko, presidenta del Consejo de la Federación, habló sobre la asistencia de Bielorrusia en la venta de sus productos el 1 de julio. Señaló que Astrakhan y Daguestán se convertirían en puntos de tránsito para el suministro de bienes de Bielorrusia a los países asiáticos. Además, los fertilizantes y otros productos se venderán a través del puerto de Ust-Luga (región de Leningrado).

Rusia está ayudando a Bielorrusia a formar rutas logísticas para la exportación de productos bielorrusos, la construcción de un punto en Ust-Luga para el transporte de fertilizantes bielorrusos y otros productos se encuentra en la etapa activa de solución.

– enfatizó Matviyenko durante el foro de las regiones de Bielorrusia y Rusia en Grodno.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

Se retrasa hoy el pingüino gilipollenko, recortes en los cms¿? fallo del teleprinter?


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

*Discurso de Putin 21/02/2022. 3/3 (OTAN y Republicas)*

En este sentido, puedo referirme a la carta de seguridad europea adoptada en 1999, es decir, que la elección de medios para mejorar la seguridad de uno de ellos no debe crear amenazas para otros estados. Si ucrania debe unirse a la otan, serviría como una amenaza directa a la seguridad de rusia. En 2018, Estados Unidos instó a sus miembros a tomar la decisión de que los estados se unieran a la OTAN. Muchas alianzas europeas comprendieron los riesgos. Tuvieron que someterse a la voluntad del socio mayor. Los estadounidenses los utilizan para llevar a cabo políticas antirrusas. Ahora, los miembros de la otan siguen siendo escépticos sobre la entrada de ucrania en la otan, y para algunos europeos, recibimos una señal que dice, ¿qué les preocupa? Ahora, los homólogos estadounidenses están diciendo lo mismo. Sí, no va a ocurrir mañana. ¿Qué va a cambiar en el contexto histórico?

Conocemos las posturas y declaraciones de los líderes estadounidenses sobre la confrontación activa, la acción militar en Ucrania no impediría que Ucrania se uniera a la OTAN. Intentaron convencernos de que la OTAN es un bloque pacífico y defensivo, por lo que no existe ninguna amenaza para Rusia. Vuelven a sugerir que creamos sus palabras. Ya conocemos el valor de tales palabras. En 1990, cuando hablamos de la unificación de Alemania, prometieron a los dirigentes soviéticos que los militares no se moverían ni un centímetro hacia el este, y que la unificación de Alemania no llevaría a la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este. Estoy citando aquí. Ellos decían estas cosas, dándonos garantías.

Pero, luego comenzaron a decir que los países europeos que se unieran a la otan mejorarían las relaciones con moscú, y más que eso, les permitiría crear naciones amigas. Pero, fue al revés. Los estados traen ahora estereotipos. Insistieron en incluir la seguridad que se suponía iba a ser desplegada contra Rusia, y estaba ocurriendo en los años 90, debido a la apertura. El poder de la buena voluntad, las relaciones entre Rusia y Occidente estaban en niveles altos.

Rusia cumplió con todas sus obligaciones. Retiró las tropas de Alemania y de los países de Europa del Este, y contribuyó enormemente a superar el legado de la guerra fría. Sugerimos sistemáticamente todo tipo de cooperación, incluida la información del consejo ruso de la OTAN. Además, diré una cosa que nunca antes había dicho en público. En el año 2000, cuando el presidente Bill Clinton visitó Moscú, le pregunté cómo vería Estados Unidos la entrada de Rusia en la OTAN. No les daré todos los detalles, pero la reacción a mi conversación, permítanme decirlo así. Se puede ver en pasos prácticos. Apoyar abiertamente a los terroristas en el norte. Ignorando nuestras demandas. Retirarse de los tratados de armas, etc., etc. Esa es la pregunta. ¿Por qué? ¿Para qué? No quieren ver en nosotros a un amigo y aliado, pero ¿por qué quieren convertirnos en un enemigo?

La única respuesta es que no se trata de nuestro régimen político ni de nada, simplemente se comieron un país grande e independiente como Rusia. ¿Es esa la fuente de la política tradicional americana? Por eso reaccionan. Solo hay que mirar el mapa para ver como los países occidentales cumplieron su palabra de no expandir la otan. Tuvimos cinco oleadas de expansión de la otan. En 1999, polonia, república checa y hungría se unen a la otan. En 2004, bulgaria, dejó la otan. Albania y Croacia. Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte. Como resultado, se ha acercado a las fronteras de Rusia. Esa es una de las razones de la crisis de seguridad y del sistema de relaciones internacionales.

La confianza mutua sigue empeorando también en áreas estratégicas. Rumania y Polonia, desplegaron defensas antimisiles. Todos sabemos que los lanzadores pueden ser utilizados para los misiles de crucero, tomahawk, un arma de ataque que usaid está desarrollando misiles no sólo para ser utilizado como una defensa antimisiles, pero para atacar un objetivo de la tierra y el mar. Ellos están ampliando su y para la estructura, y tienen nueva ofensiva de las capacidades. Por la información que recibimos, tenemos todas las razones para creer que esta decisión ha sido tomada. Es sólo una cuestión de tiempo. Entendemos que bajo este escenario, el nivel de amenaza militar para Rusia aumentará muchas veces. Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre la mayor amenaza de un ataque inmediato contra nuestro país.

En los documentos estratégicos americanos, las doctrinas, ¿quién es el principal adversario de los Estados Unidos? Todos lo sabemos, Rusia. En los documentos de la OTAN, nuestro país es oficialmente, directamente llamado una amenaza principal para la seguridad del Atlántico Norte. Nosotros tampoco queremos creerlo, pero es así. Quiero que la gente entienda que los aeródromos ucranianos están cerca de nuestras fronteras. El uso de herramientas de reconocimiento nos permitirá controlar el espacio aéreo. El pentágono ha comenzado a desarrollar toda una gama de misiles terrestres con un alcance de 6500 kilómetros. Podrían alcanzar los objetivos en Europa, Rusia, y también - el tiempo de viaje de los misiles Tomahawk a Moscú sería menos de 35 minutos. Los misiles balísticos, siete u ocho minutos, y las armas hipersónicas, cuatro o cinco minutos.

No me cabe duda de que planean poner en práctica estas ideas. Como ha hecho anteriormente, la infraestructura militar acercándose a nuestras fronteras. Ignorando nuestras advertencias. No se preocuparon por eso, consideraron lo que consideraron... hicieron lo que consideraron necesario. Creo que planean seguir haciendo cosas así. Rusia siempre defendía o resolvía las cuestiones más difíciles en la mesa de negociaciones. Diplomáticamente, entendemos... en 2008, Rusia presentó una iniciativa sobre la firma de un acuerdo sobre seguridad europea. Su idea era que ningún estado u organización internacional no podía mejorar su seguridad a costa de la seguridad de los demás. Nuestra sugerencia fue rechazada desde el principio, porque no podemos permitir que Rusia limite las actividades de la OTAN. Se nos dijo que las garantías de seguridad jurídicamente vinculantes sólo podían tenerlas los miembros de la otan.

El pasado mes de diciembre, enviamos a nuestros socios un proyecto de documento sobre garantías de seguridad, así como un acuerdo sobre las medidas para mejorar la seguridad de Rusia y de los miembros de la OTAN. En respuesta, los miembros de la OTAN y los EE.UU. dijeron muchas cosas. Había algunas ideas razonables, pero hablaban de cosas secundarias. Mira los intentos de alejar esta discusión del punto principal. Pedimos de la misma manera, quiero subrayar que estamos dispuestos a negociar, con la condición de que todos los asuntos se consideren en un paquete sin alejarse de las propuestas principales hechas por Rusia.

Estas tienen tres puntos principales. En primer lugar, la no expansión de la OTAN hacia el este, el no despliegue de armas ofensivas junto a las fronteras rusas. Por último, la devolución de la infraestructura militar a la consideración de 1997. Estas propuestas fueron ignoradas. Nuestros socios occidentales una vez más, dicen las mismas palabras. Libertad para elegir las formas de mejorar la seguridad, para proporcionar seguridad, hablan de la misma política de puertas abiertas. Una vez más, intentaron chantajearnos. Una vez más, nos amenazaron con sanciones. Seguirán imponiéndolas, y cuanto más fuerte y poderoso sea nuestro país. Siempre encontrarán una excusa para introducir más sanciones, independientemente de la situación en Ucrania. El único objetivo que tienen es contener el desarrollo de Rusia, y lo harán como antes.

Nunca cederemos nuestra soberanía ni nuestros intereses y valores nacionales. Quiero ser franco. En la situación actual, cuando nuestras propuestas que ninguna respuesta de los eeuu y la otan, cuando el nivel de amenaza para nuestro país es cada vez mayor, rusia tiene derecho a tomar contramedidas para mejorar nuestra propia seguridad. En cuanto a la situación, admitimos -- la falta de voluntad de aplicar un acuerdo para resolver el conflicto. No están interesados en una resolución pacífica. Recuerdan cómo terminó.

Ahora, casi todos los días, están bombardeando los asentamientos. Han reunido grandes tropas. Utilizan vehículos y otra maquinaria pesada. Están torturando a la gente, niños, mujeres, ancianos. Esto no se detiene. No hemos visto el fin de esto. El llamado mundo civilizado y nuestros colegas occidentales se proclaman los únicos representantes de esto. Prefieren no reconocerlo, no hay un genocidio perpetuado contra 14 millones de personas. La única razón es que estas personas no quisieron respaldar el golpe de Estado de 2014. Se opusieron al movimiento nacionalista, al movimiento hacia el nacionalismo, al nacionalismo de la edad de piedra. Quieren defender los derechos básicos, hablar su lengua materna. Para preservar sus tradiciones y su cultura. ¿Cuánto tiempo más adecco? Cuánto tiempo más - Rusia hizo todo lo posible para mantener su integridad territorial de Ucrania. Nos esforzamos por aplicar la resolución del consejo de seguridad. Aprobó el acuerdo de minsk de resolver la situación, pero todo se hizo en vano.

Los presidentes están cambiando, los miembros del parlamento están cambiando, pero la idea del régimen agresivo sigue siendo la misma. Una hoja de vida que tomó el poder en Kiev. Eso es lo que la casa fue creada por el golpe de Estado en 2014. Los que eligen la violencia, admiten que no ven otra forma de resolver la crisis que la vía militar.

En este sentido, considero necesario tomar una decisión que debería haberse tomado hace mucho tiempo. Reconocer inmediatamente la independencia y la soberanía de la república popular. Me gustaría solicitar una asamblea federal para apoyar esta decisión y ratificar el acuerdo de amistad y ayuda mutua con esas repúblicas. Redactaremos este documento y lo firmaremos en un futuro próximo. A los que toman y mantienen el poder, les exigimos que se detengan inmediatamente, de lo contrario, la responsabilidad de la posible continuación recaerá sobre la conciencia del régimen que su gobierna en kiev. Al declarar esta decisión, estoy seguro de que voy a tener el apoyo del pueblo de Rusia.

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Jul 2022)

Cosas que parecen evidentes en la actualidad:

Los rusos han usado esencialmente armas de la época soviética, con excepción de la misilística, donde han probado la eficacia de sus nuevos instrumentos.

No obstante las armas occidentales, la provisión de inteligencia occidental sobre los movimientos del ejército ruso, este último ha ido avanzando dentro de Ucrania y ya tienen bajo control alrededor de 140 mil kilómetros cuadrados del territorio ucraniano.

Para sorpresa de Occidente, Rusia, en veinte años ha logrado un desarrollo en la agricultura enorme, si lo comparáramos con la época soviética, cuando tenían que hacer importaciones de granos. Además, han desarrollado la producción de fertilizantes y algunos países europeos dependen de Rusia, en ese sensible campo.

Las brutales sanciones económicas contra Rusia no han provocado todo el daño proyectado y más bien, han afectado a los sancionadores


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Recuerdo que de niño tenía algunos discos (vinilos) con cuentos. Uno de ellos era el de la cigarra y la hormiga.

Retumba en mi cabeza, la voz temblorosa y lastimera de la cigarra, implorando a la hormiga ayuda con el fragor de la ventisca de fondo.

Ahora mismo las cigarras abarrotan las terrazas y los lugares de vacaciones.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Se retrasa hoy el pingüino gilipollenko, recortes en los cms¿? fallo del teleprinter?



No veas lo ha gustito que estoy con tu PM......jodete chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

Las cadenas otanicas como BBC o CNN ya tratan la guerra en segundo o tercer plano, es claro quien va ganando.


----------



## Tails (5 Jul 2022)

Con Boris Yeltsin esto no pasaría


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme como estos iluminados del G7 pretenden limitar el precio de un producto que venden y compran terceros?



Aunque no lo parezca, ya que lo venden y disfrazan como "sanción" o "amenaza", es realmente una propuesta de armisticio económico temporal hacia Rusia.

Componentes de la pachanga:
a.- El mundo, tanto el "desarrollado" como el "en desarrollo", NO puede permitirse prescindir del petróleo ruso (no, en bastantes años).
b.- Si bien los costes de producción rusos son ínfimos (en torno a 10 $ barril), y el presupuesto público ruso ya logra equilibrio en torno a los 40 $ barril, Rusia necesita vender la mayor parte de petróleo que pueda, al mejor precio que pueda lograr.

Estas dos premisas, y los tremendos precios del petróleo actuales, nos llevan a un posible punto de pasteleo confluencia de intereses, que es la propuesta del G7:
c.- "El mundo" compra libremente todo el petróleo ruso que necesite, con "descuento/penalización" (respecto del precio de mercado desbocado), y Rusia vende al mundo todo el petróleo que pueda, logrando un adecuado y razonable margen.

De esta manera:
d.- "El mundo" occidental salva la cara y el culo, ya que:
d.1.- Estamos "sancionando" duramente a Rusia
d.2.- Realmente nada ha cambiado, seguimos teniendo todo el petróleo ruso que necesitamos

O sea, gatopardismo puro y duro.

Falta ver si Rusia se presta al teatro.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

A mi lo que me gustaría saber es por qué ahora el rublo va tan mal: está a 60 por dolar cuando estuvo a 52

¿El oro de Uganda? ¿El corte de gas europeo y su aporte al rublo? ¿Rusia que tira su moneda, pero como?¿Que le va demasiado bien al tío Sam?


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

El tema que tiene Rusia ahora mismo, es la huida hacia delante, ya no pueden salir airosamente donde se han metido, los índices bursátiles les que da nada a quedarse a 0, mantener un ejercito a base de “pagarés” industria en quiebra total, no tienen tecnología para producir, como tampoco para exportar gas, si principal fuente de ingresos y aparte, conquistar es fácil pero mantener un territorio a base de represión y sangre tienen consecuencias muy graves.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Cosas que parecen evidentes en la actualidad:
> 
> Los rusos han usado esencialmente armas de la época soviética, con excepción de la misilística, donde han probado la eficacia de sus nuevos instrumentos.
> 
> ...



Hace tres meses un cuñao español me decia que Rusia se estaba quedando sin gasolina, ahi me di cuenta que Europa está perdida.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Putin canta victoria mientras Zelenski anticipa "esfuerzos sobrehumanos"*
El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, ordenó a sus fuerzas que continuaran su ofensiva en el este de *Ucrania* el lunes, un día después de la captura de* Lysychansk*, y su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, advirtió que repeler al invasor requeriría "tiempo y esfuerzos sobrehumanos".

"Debemos aplastar" al enemigo, lanzó* Zelenski* en su discurso diario este lunes por la noche, "es una misión difícil, que requiere tiempo y esfuerzo sobrehumanos. Pero no tenemos otra opción".

El presidente ucraniano había hablado un poco antes por videoconferencia en la apertura de una conferencia internacional en Lugano, Suiza, para preparar la reconstrucción del país. Esta será "la tarea común de todo el mundo democrático", subrayó.

Durante su discurso vespertino, *Zelenski* también explicó que necesitaba estos "fondos colosales" para ayudar a la población, reconstruir las ciudades y las infraestructuras destruidas por la guerra, pero también "preparar escuelas y universidades para un nuevo año escolar" y "prepararse". para invierno".


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> el objetivo de.LA CIA era kazakstan que es donde estan los recursos
> 
> habia un ataque programado en el.este de ucrania para marzo .. muy fuerte con fuerte presencia de la OTAN ... el objetivo era provocar una involucion en kazakshtan en enero y que se unieran ucranai y kazqkshtam a traves de un corredor
> 
> putin lo ha desbaratado.. por eso el.mar de azov y el este han sido objetivo prioritario



Exactamente.
El estrechamiento de Volgogrado (antigua Stalingrado).
Dejaban a Rusia sin acceso al Mar Caspio (conexión con Irán), y convertían la Rusia caucásica en un exclave (o sea, frágil y a punto de caramelo para una operación conjunta de Georgia y Turquía, que habría expulsado a Rusia del mar de Azov y el Negro).

El papel lo aguanta todo, solo que esos planes fantastillosos venían a ser en la realidad como la Operación Despertar de Primavera.


----------



## bk001 (5 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicarme como estos iluminados del G7 pretenden limitar el precio de un producto que venden y compran terceros?



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

Con CHANTAJE, alcapone style y tal


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jul 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No veo yo muy real abrir un corredor de 4000km a traves territorio ruso entre Donetsk y Almaty...
> 
> ...Pero de los Anglos, Polacos, Balticos y Ukros ya me creo cualquier cosa, se deben meter sus buenas dosis de Ayahuasca.
> 
> ...



El estrechamiento de Volgogrado son "solo" 500 km.
Es perfectamente factible.
Sebastopol-Mariúpol (la línea de ataque del 58º ejercito combinado del Distrito Militar Sur) son también alrededor de 500 km. 
En 1 semana habían copado la ciudad.


----------



## Tails (5 Jul 2022)

Aquí vemos al hijo de Zelensky.. 



Oh Wait


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

A Rusia no le está yendo mal del todo hasta ahora. El coste humano realmente se la pela. Consigue objetivos a base de miles de muertos y de recursos, pero esa es la manera rusa de hacer la guerra, la vida no vale lo mismo que en occidente, ni de sus soldados ni de los civiles.

Y sobre las motivaciones: Rusia está interesada en el Dombass porque ve que la economía energética europea/mundial va virando progresivamente y apartándose de los combustibles fósiles. Y se dirige irremediablemente hacia una electrificación.

¿Y qué hay en el Dombass? Litio, en enormes cantidades que le asegurarían a Rusia continuar siendo un proveedor energético clave en el futuro, y de esta manera continuar haciendo valer su influencia. EL litio es pieza fundamental en las baterías modernas.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No veas lo ha gustito que estoy con tu PM......jodete chusquero de mierda.......



hola expósito felices y lisichenskos días


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A Rusia no le está yendo mal del todo hasta ahora. El coste humano realmente se la pela. Consigue objetivos a base de miles de muertos y de recursos, pero esa es la manera rusa de hacer la guerra, la vida no vale lo mismo que en occidente, ni de sus soldados ni de los civiles.
> 
> Y sobre las motivaciones: Rusia está interesada en el Dombass porque ve que la economía energética europea/mundial va virando progresivamente y apartándose de los combustibles fósiles. Y se dirige irremediablemente hacia una electrificación.
> 
> ...



ya lo ves jodido eh perro?


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ya lo ves jodido eh perro?



Jodete chusquero de mierda......rata de cloaca.....


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete chusquero de mierda......rata de cloaca.....



rabia rabia puta de los anglos, no te queda mili ni ná


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> rabia rabia puta de los anglos, no te queda mili ni ná



Anda y sigue mamando de la polla del hijoputin......chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## alcorconita (5 Jul 2022)

Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.







Uranio.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Ni en sus sueños humedos Rusia va a conseguir el Dombass. Rusia tiene un desgaste y una dispersión, que no aguantará una ofensiva como se vendrá en agosto.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *China podría conseguir las mayores reservas de oro de la historia mundial*
> 
> 
> En Uganda, utilizando fotografías aéreas y otros métodos de investigación, se descubrieron las reservas de oro más ricas de la historia mundial, cuyo volumen es de aproximadamente 31 millones de toneladas de mineral de oro.
> ...



O sea, que al final no es 'una mina'. Estamos hablando de 4 regiones bien separadas en Uganda, y ni siquiera precisan si estamos hablando de un yacimiento por región o más. Esto lo cambia todo. No es lo mismo dirigir un proyecto en un solo lugar, que en varios, la inversión se multiplica. Esto cada vez parece más un mareo de perdiz nivel premium.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Otro deposito de municiomes..


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda y sigue mamando de la polla del hijoputin......chusquero de mierda.......



venga hombre que vais ganando no te pongas así gaviotón


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni en sus sueños humedos Rusia va a conseguir el Dombass. Rusia tiene un desgaste y una dispersión, que no aguantará una ofensiva como se vendrá en agosto.



jajajajajajaja me has hecho reir cabronazo, como arúspice no tienes precio


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> venga hombre que vais ganando no te pongas así gaviotón



De paso me chupas un cojon...chusquero de mierda......


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...
> 
> La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin gobierno a la par que NERVIOSISMO al mando...
> 
> ...



este hilo sin video de música apocalíptica pierde muchísimo y lo sabes


----------



## vil. (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaría saber es por qué ahora el rublo va tan mal: está a 60 por dolar cuando estuvo a 52
> 
> ¿El oro de Uganda? ¿El corte de gas europeo y su aporte al rublo? ¿Rusia que tira su moneda, pero como?¿Que le va demasiado bien al tío Sam?



Panico ante la recesión que se vislumbra... ello conllevaría una reducción de demanda cuyas cifras impactarían INEVITABLEMENTE en el precio de las materias primas... recordar aquello del CONTANGO... eso supondría un impacto en la cuenta de resultados de Rusia enorme... y en una situación tal las sanciones SI podrían suponer un verdadero daño en la economía rusa...

Si eso aconteciese quíen quedaría más resguardado de todo sería EE.UU. pero expuesto a la situación financiera que se podría dar en esa situación, dado los efectos que sobre diversas variables podría suponer, tales como bolsa y futuros, fondos, etc... y todo ello como un efecto contracorriente, es decir con una destrucción del precio de las materias primas, pero a un tiempo con la destrucción de la producción y el consumo, que llevaría aparejado un aumento de precios por la eliminación de economías de escala... complejo terreno y complejo análisis, como lo está siendo desde hace ya meses...


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaría saber es por qué ahora el rublo va tan mal: está a 60 por dolar cuando estuvo a 52
> 
> ¿El oro de Uganda? ¿El corte de gas europeo y su aporte al rublo? ¿Rusia que tira su moneda, pero como?¿Que le va demasiado bien al tío Sam?



Porque el Banco Central ruso está empujando para que vuelva a los 70-80, comprando sobre todo yuanes y bajando tipos de interés.


----------



## visaman (5 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic Invernal - O como pasar el invierno en una casa de un lugar muy frio, especial bálticos.*
> Parece una tontería pero en el Mediterráneo no estamos acostumbrados al frio real, en los Pirineos se aprende a convivir con el frio.
> 
> Comedor
> ...



y los pies fríos de ella en tu espalda como los manejas?


----------



## piru (5 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Esos territorios ya eran de Ucrania antes de que los cerdos rusos los invadiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moscú fue fundada por un príncipe de Kiev.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> este hilo sin video de música apocalíptica pierde muchísimo y lo sabes


----------



## pegaso (5 Jul 2022)

Ignorado por tontico


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaría saber es por qué ahora el rublo va tan mal: está a 60 por dolar cuando estuvo a 52
> 
> ¿El oro de Uganda? ¿El corte de gas europeo y su aporte al rublo? ¿Rusia que tira su moneda, pero como?¿Que le va demasiado bien al tío Sam?



A los rusos no les interesa un rublo tan fuerte, el tipo de cambio ideal sería entre 60-70 rublos por dólar, por eso están bajando tipos


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Exactamente.
> El estrechamiento de Volgogrado (antigua Stalingrado).
> Dejaban a Rusia sin acceso al Mar Caspio (conexión con Irán), y convertían la Rusia caucásica en un exclave (o sea, frágil y a punto de caramelo para una operación conjunta de Georgia y Turquía, que habría expulsado a Rusia del mar de Azov y el Negro).
> 
> El papel lo aguanta todo, solo que esos planes fantastillosos venían a ser en la realidad como la Operación Despertar de Primavera.



Osea, que Kazajistán no puede tomar decisiones tampoco, es "de Rusia" también...
Podéis decir alguien quien, qué país puede tomar decisiones? o eso es algo que en este mundo solo puede hacer el Kremlin?


----------



## Iskra (5 Jul 2022)

Me dicen fuentes locales que la fábrica principal de Tupolev está bien Samara. Y algo en Ulianovsk.
En Jojolistan quedaron (y dilapidaron,como todo lo demás) los magníficos Antonov.
Lo que era la RSS de Ucrania y en lo que ha quedado Jojolistan. Y aún lo celebran. Así les va.


----------



## Tanque (5 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo empezó la guerra? ¿Por qué las regiones del Donbass se quisieron separar de Ucrania? Sé que siempre fueron territorios rusos que fueron anexionados a Ucrania en la URSS, pero la Ucrania actual les tocó mucho los huevos? ¿Es cierto que prohibieron hablar ruso en la calle? ¿Por qué Putin se decidió a invadir Ucrania? ¿Es porque los ucranianos cometieron barbaridades que los mass mierda ocultan?


----------



## pegaso (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que Kazajistán no puede tomar decisiones tampoco, es "de Rusia" también...
> Podéis decir alguien quien, qué país puede tomar decisiones? o eso es algo que en este mundo solo puede hacer el Kremlin?



Las Islas Salomón parece que tampoco. Joderrr esto es una mierda.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Las Islas Salomón parece que tampoco. Joderrr esto es una mierda.



Y los lloros de "jo, ez que tengo razon, porque nozotroz zomos loz guenoz"?


----------



## maldito (5 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted ha visto que alguna cuenca que haya sido minera sea actualmente rica?


----------



## Alcosani (5 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable...
> 
> La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin gobierno a la par que NERVIOSISMO al mando...
> 
> ...



Más claro imposible


----------



## CEMENTITOS (5 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es por la roca granítica.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y los pies fríos de ella en tu espalda como los manejas?



*Off-topic replica*

Solo en casos de mucho frio y aun pareciendo contradictorio se debe dormir desnudo arrebujado con tu pareja/o y todas los edredones, mantas y lo que puedas encima, siempre respetando la norma de lo que la ropa que te pongas al día siguiente ha de estar dentro.

Supervivencia
En vivacs de montaña es típico dormir dos en saco de uno, en mi caso siempre ha sido tía y tío pero nos hemos quedado en ropa interior no en pelotas.

Si os coge una bajada de temperaturas con lluvia en plena montaña y veis que no podéis llegar al refugio no queda más solución que montar un refugio improvisado - siempre se ha de llevar una lona de plástico plegada, no ocupa nada - y todos apelotonados por eso es siempre aconsejable al menos para mi ir con alguien del sexo opuesto.

*Tienda de campaña de emergencia*, peso: 218 gramos, tamaño empaquetado 6 x 18 cm (aconsejable llevar un par de cuerdas de 2 o 3 mm diámetro y unos 2 metros, las cuerdas de este diámetro y longitud sirven para muchas cosas.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para aprovechar eso primero hay que quitar cualquier poder de decisión a los brillantes políticos locales a los que brillantísimamente y democráticamente ponen los preparadísimos e inteligentísimos votantes locales.

En el caso de Extremadura lo cosa es nivel África subsahariana (sin ánimos de ofender a estos últimos). Tienen grandes reservas de litio y ahí siguen, con las paguitas.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Informacion turca:

*Ucrania mantiene conversaciones con Turquía y la ONU sobre las exportaciones de grano: Zelenskyy*
POR DAILY SABAH CON REUTERS
ESTAMBUL JUL 05, 2022 - 11:05 AM GMT+3

Ucrania está manteniendo conversaciones con Turquía y Naciones Unidas para asegurar las garantías de las exportaciones de grano desde los puertos ucranianos, dijo el lunes el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy.

*"De hecho, se están llevando a cabo conversaciones con Turquía y la ONU (y) nuestros representantes, que son responsables de la seguridad del grano que sale de nuestros puertos"*, dijo Zelenskyy en una conferencia de prensa junto a la primera ministra sueca, Magdalena Andersson.

*"Es muy importante que alguien garantice la seguridad de los barcos para tal o cual país, aparte de Rusia, en la que no confiamos. Por tanto, necesitamos seguridad para los barcos que vengan a cargar alimentos"*.

Ucrania es uno de los principales proveedores mundiales de trigo, pero los envíos se han visto interrumpidos por la invasión rusa, lo que ha provocado una escasez mundial de alimentos. Las Naciones Unidas han hecho un llamamiento a ambas partes, así como a su vecino marítimo Turquía, para que acuerden un corredor.

Zelenskyy dijo que Ucrania estaba trabajando "directamente" con el Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, en este asunto y que la organización estaba "desempeñando un papel de liderazgo, no de moderador".

En las últimas semanas, las noticias han sugerido que estas conversaciones se celebrarían pronto en Turquía.

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de bloquear el movimiento de sus barcos, y Zelenskyy dijo que 22 millones de toneladas de grano estaban atascadas en este momento, con una cosecha adicional de unos 60 millones de toneladas prevista para el otoño.

Rusia niega que esté bloqueando cualquier movimiento de grano y dice que Ucrania es la culpable de la falta de movimiento, en parte por lo que dice que son operaciones mineras en sus puertos.

Turquía se ha esforzado por establecer un posible corredor marítimo seguro en el Mar Negro para exportar el grano ucraniano.

Ankara ha mantenido hasta ahora conversaciones con Moscú y las Naciones Unidas sobre el corredor previsto, pero ha dicho que cualquier acuerdo final requeriría que todas las partes se reunieran en Estambul, donde Turquía dice que se supervisaría la aplicación del plan.

*Tanto Ucrania como Rusia han puesto una serie de condiciones para acordar el plan. Moscú quiere que se levanten algunas sanciones occidentales para facilitar sus exportaciones de cereales y fertilizantes, mientras que Kiev busca garantías de seguridad para sus puertos.

Rutas alternativas*

Por otra parte, el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, dijo el lunes que habrá que estudiar rutas alternativas para recuperar el grano atascado en Ucrania, incluso a través del río Danubio en Europa, si no se puede trasladar por el Bósforo en Turquía.

*"Los turcos son absolutamente indispensables para resolver esto. Están haciendo todo lo posible... Depende de que los rusos accedan a permitir la salida de ese grano"*, dijo Johnson en el Parlamento.

*"Tendremos que buscar cada vez más medios alternativos para trasladar ese grano desde Ucrania si no podemos usar la ruta marítima, si no se puede usar el Bósforo".*

Johnson dijo a los legisladores que había soluciones que no implicaban la presencia del Reino Unido u otros buques de guerra en el Mar Negro.

*"Lo que también estamos estudiando es la posibilidad de usar el río, usando el Danubio en particular, (o) usando los ferrocarriles, para tratar de sacar el grano en cantidades más pequeñas de lo que podremos hacer con un convoy gigante a través del ... Mar Negro"*, dijo.

"Estamos estudiando todas las opciones posibles".

*Buque de carga detenido en el Mar Negro*

Ucrania también ha acusado a Rusia de robar grano de sus almacenes y sacarlo del país, ya sea a las zonas ocupadas por Rusia, a la propia Rusia o a otros países.

Un funcionario turco dijo el lunes que Turquía había detenido un buque de carga de bandera rusa frente a su costa del Mar Negro y que estaba investigando una denuncia ucraniana de que llevaba grano robado.

El embajador ucraniano en Turquía, Vasyl Bodnar, dijo el domingo que el buque Zhibek Zholy fue detenido por las autoridades aduaneras turcas. Ucrania había pedido previamente a Ankara que lo detuviera, según un funcionario y documentos vistos por Reuters.

*"A petición, el barco llamado Zhibek Zholy fue detenido frente a Karasu (puerto)"*, dijo un alto funcionario. *"Las acusaciones se están investigando a fondo. No está escrito en el grano a quién pertenece"*.

Dijo que *Turquía estaba en contacto con Rusia, las Naciones Unidas y terceras partes en relación con el asunto.*

Un funcionario del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, citando información de la administración marítima de Ucrania, dijo a Reuters el viernes que el Zhibek Zholy, de 7.146 dwt, había cargado el primer cargamento de unas 4.500 toneladas de grano ucraniano desde Berdyansk, un puerto ocupado por Rusia en el sur de Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que confundes uranio con granito.

Hay uranio en una zona de Salamanca y lo quiere explotar una empresa australiana.

Me parece recordar que al final, les denegaron el permiso. La campaña de publicidad y "relaciones públicas " que hizo en esa provincia fue de órdago.

Una mina a cielo abierto produce mucho polvo. El polvo se lo lleva el viento. Es polvo radiactivo, no sirve para meterlo en un reactor pero sí para meterte en una caja de pino o para que los niños salgan con defectos de fábrica.


----------



## millie34u (5 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Para aprovechar eso primero hay que quitar cualquier poder de decisión a los brillantes políticos locales a los que brillantísimamente y democráticamente ponen los preparadísimos e inteligentísimos votantes locales.
> 
> En el caso de Extremadura lo cosa es nivel África subsahariana (sin ánimos de ofender a estos últimos). Tienen grandes reservas de litio y ahí siguen, con las paguitas.



cerebrín de especulador dorito de salón, seguro que a tu lado tu cuñado asiente con fruición


----------



## torque_200bc (5 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Me dicen fuentes locales que la fábrica principal de Tupolev está bien Samara. Y algo en Ulianovsk.
> En Jojolistan quedaron (y dilapidaron,como todo lo demás) los magníficos Antonov.
> Lo que era la RSS de Ucrania y en lo que ha quedado Jojolistan. Y aún lo celebran. Así les va.



Ucrania era la California de la urss y la convirtieron en Elda.


----------



## Don Pascual (5 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Tal vez algun conforero pueda pasar los subtitulos. Solo las imágenes ya valen la risa




A mandar.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic replica*
> 
> Solo en casos de mucho frio y aun pareciendo contradictorio se debe dormir desnudo arrebujado con tu pareja/o y todas los edredones, mantas y lo que puedas encima, siempre respetando la norma de lo que la ropa que te pongas al día siguiente ha de estar dentro.
> 
> ...



Siempre llevo en el coche o en la mochila, capotes de plástico reforzado. Se convierte en refugio anti lluvia o tienda de emergencia. Un buen fuego delante y listo.


----------



## El-Mano (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## McRotor (5 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El estrechamiento de Volgogrado son "solo" 500 km.
> Es perfectamente factible.
> Sebastopol-Mariúpol (la línea de ataque del 58º ejercito combinado del Distrito Militar Sur) son también alrededor de 500 km.
> En 1 semana habían copado la ciudad.



Ostias! Vais fuerte eh!

yo creo que es imposible y que los rusos no dejan caer Stalingrado sin reducir a cenizas Europa, UK y USA...

Y para tomarla como bien dices primero tiene que caer Sebastopol, sumale Novorosiisk, Krasnodar y Rostov.

Aún consiguiendolo, que ya es una flipada de cojones...

Cuando llegues allí para sitiar la ciudad vas a tener esperandote junto a los Chechenos que suben desde Grozny, a los rusos que vayan en defensa desde Saratov y Astrakhan. 

Todo con apoyo de la Flota del Mar Negro y la Flotilla del Caspio lanzando pepinos a trote moche.

Y obviamente haber convertido Kazajistan en un Afghanistan 2 donde Almaty no tenga el control y tengas a unos follacabras con unos cuantos mercenarios esperandote.

Yo creo que les es mas facil intentar conquistar San Petersburgo y Moscu.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y los lloros de "jo, ez que tengo razon, porque nozotroz zomos loz guenoz"?



No, ya no, ahora solo huevos y artillería, a mamarla.


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

(319) Kim Dotcom, el gordo de megaupload, anuncia el mad max | Burbuja.info 



Fin de 2022:
Protestas y desobediencia civil.

Todo el año 2023:
Protestas y disturbios masivos, saqueos, gran aumento de los índices de criminalidad, ciudades en llamas y caos total.

Prepárate para la hiperinflación, el colapso de los mercados, la depresión económica mundial, la escasez de alimentos y combustible, los precios locos de la energía.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No, ya no, ahora solo huevos y artillería, a mamarla.



Y lloreras por internet, toooodo el día en el foro llorando....

Si la única forma que tienes de defender tus ideas es a través de la fuerza....es que razón no tienes


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y lloreras por internet, toooodo el día en el foro llorando....
> 
> Si la única forma que tienes de defender tus ideas es a través de la fuerza....es que razón no tienes



No lo dirás tu que no estas nunca.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Hace ocho años, el ejército de la DNR se retiró de Sloviansk. La decisión fue militarmente correcta, ya que preservó el núcleo de combate de la milicia del DNR, que había desempeñado su papel en las batallas de julio y agosto.

La alternativa era poner a las tropas en un cerco, donde el personal habría sido destruido o hecho prisionero. No había posibilidad de derrotar a Slaviansk en ese momento.

La guarnición de Slavyansk ya había resuelto su tarea principal dando a la DNR 3 meses para organizar su defensa.
Ocho años después, la RPD sigue en pie y se combate a 7-10 kilómetros de Slavyansk, que sin duda volverá a su puerto de origen, por el que lucharon los héroes de 2014 y luchan los héroes de 2022.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Ocho años desde que las milicias se retiraron de Sloviansk y Kramatorsk​​- Hace ocho años, las milicias republicanas se retiraron de Sloviansk y Kramatorsk en la batalla.​​- Ahora el primer ministro de la DNR vuelve a estos asentamientos, que se han convertido en un símbolo de la Primavera Rusa.​​







ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News @ANContact - реклама и сотрудничество @anna_news




t.me



​​


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

MOSCÚ, 5 de julio. /TASS/. Ucrania está haciendo todo lo posible para que sea imposible que el ejército ruso se detenga en las fronteras de las repúblicas de Donbass, dijo el martes el presidente de la Duma Estatal Rusa (la cámara baja del parlamento), Vyacheslav Volodin.

"Algunas personas preguntan cuál es nuestro objetivo y cuándo terminará todo esto. Terminará cuando nuestras ciudades y pueblos pacíficos ya no sean objeto de bombardeos. Lo que [los ucranianos] están haciendo es obligar a nuestras tropas a no detenerse en las fronteras". de la República Popular de Lugansk y la República Popular de Donetsk porque los ataques [en las regiones rusas] provienen de las regiones de Jarkov y otras regiones de Ucrania", señaló.

Volodin enfatizó que los legisladores rusos necesitaban asegurarse de que la operación militar especial "se complete con éxito". "Nuestra tarea es proporcionar a nuestros soldados y oficiales todo lo que necesitan y resolver los problemas relacionados con el fortalecimiento de la industria de defensa", dijo, y agregó que Ucrania estaba cometiendo crímenes que "recibirán una respuesta muy dura".

El 3 de julio, el ejército ucraniano apuntó a la ciudad rusa de Belgorod utilizando misiles balísticos Tochka-U con municiones en racimo. Las defensas aéreas rusas interceptaron los misiles, pero sus fragmentos cayeron sobre una casa.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

En la dirección de Lysychansk, los soldados del ejército de la DNR atraparon a saboteadores ucranianos que se dirigían a nuestras posiciones para conseguir una "lengua". Acabaron convirtiéndose ellos mismos en "lenguas". Inicialmente eran tres, pero no se rindieron inmediatamente, por lo que uno de ellos murió en acción. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*En 10 días se han eliminado 170 mercenarios extranjeros y 99 se han negado a participar en operaciones de combate y han abandonado el territorio de Ucrania.*

"La operación militar especial en Ucrania continuará hasta que se completen las tareas establecidas por el Comandante Supremo en Jefe", dijo Shoigu.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Otro reportaje de France 24 desde Lisichansk. Esta vez después de la liberación de la ciudad.

Los periodistas franceses hablaron con los residentes locales y señalaron que están muy contentos con la llegada de las tropas rusas y celebran la liberación.

LA VERDAD SALDRÁ A LA LUZ


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No lo dirás tu que no estas nunca.



Cuando he hablado yo de imponer mis opiniones a fuerza de tanques?


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*Los corresponsales de guerra que cubren las operaciones especiales de Rusia tendrán el estatus de veteranos de combate*

Así lo anunció Yaroslav Nilov /RIAN/, presidente del comité de la Duma Estatal.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y lloreras por internet, toooodo el día en el foro llorando....
> 
> Si la única forma que tienes de defender tus ideas es a través de la fuerza....es que razón no tienes



"Tener razon" no vale de mucho si no te respetan, así que llega un momento en que la fuerza puede ser necesaria. A los novorrusios les hubiera gustado que no hubiera golpe violento en Kiev, pero no estaban preparados y los violentos tumbaron el gobierno libremente elegido. De no haberse armado hubiera acabado quemados vivos comos los de Odessa.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Un par de noticias DE HOY, para derroer el alma económica de Europa:


1) El gas europeo se dispara a maximos ahora mismo, 175 euros mwh 

El precio del gas natural se dispara por encima de los 175 euros y toca máximos de cuatro meses


2) Por otro lado España ya paga intereses por su deuda a corto plazo a 6 meses, como los toxicómanos.

España paga por colocar su deuda a seis meses por primera vez desde 2015


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Japón no tendrá ni petróleo ni gas de Rusia. Así como la participación en el proyecto de GNL Sakhalin-2 - Medvedev‼.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Imágenes aterradoras: el ataque de los nazis ucranianos en Donetsk mató a una niña de 10 años...
Condolencias a la familia y amigos de la niña...









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video sen el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

El comandante de las AFU se reúne con sus combatientes y los acusa de traición por huir de Lysychansk

A pesar de la indignación del personal, que fue abandonado y dejado sin suministros, el mando de las AFU sigue ignorando estos hechos.
Es posible que el propio "comandante" huyera de Lisichansk como una rata de un barco que se hunde.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni en sus sueños humedos Rusia va a conseguir el Dombass. Rusia tiene un desgaste y una dispersión, que no aguantará una ofensiva como se vendrá en agosto.



Te cito para risas posteriores.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jul 2022)

El himno ruso no compite con los demás. Es tan superior que está fuera de concurso.


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Jul 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció la pérdida del pueblo de *Spornoe*. 

Además, las tropas rusas atacan Zvanovka y Verkhnekamenskoye:
1. Una captura rápida de Zvanovka permitirá a las Fuerzas Aliadas aislar Seversk desde el sur y llegar a la parte trasera de la línea defensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Seversk - Soledar - Bakhmut

2. La captura de Verkhnekamenskoye abre el camino a Seversk


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha otorgado el título honorífico de Regimiento de Guardias al 80º Regimiento de Tanques "*O*tvazhnykh".

El regimiento forma parte de la agrupación "O". Su punto de despliegue permanente es Chebarkul (región de Chelyabinsk).

El 80º Regimiento de la 90ª División Blindada de la Guardia formó la primera unidad a tiempo completo del Ejército ruso equipada con vehículos de apoyo para tanques Terminator (TSMV) en 2021. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> "Tener razon" no vale de mucho si no te respetan, así que llega un momento en que la fuerza puede ser necesaria. A los novorrusios les hubiera gustado que no hubiera golpe violento en Kiev, pero no estaban preparados y los violentos tumbaron el gobierno libremente elegido. De no haberse armado hubiera acabado quemados vivos comos los de Odessa.



Eso no justifica que se decida qué deben hacer los kazajos, ni los ucranianos, ni los polacos, ni nadie. Ucrania siempre ha sido una nación "dividida" en ese sentido, pero ignorar que había mucha gente (que no son nazis) que querían unirse a la UE es eso..ignorar la realidad

Hablamos de gobiernos "libremente elegidos" después de envenenamientos de candidatos? porque todo eso también se puede hablar..

En cualquier caso, ahora, y siempre van a haber personas que no queremos ciertos modelos...por lo que...deberiais algunos entenderlo de una vez, no tratar de "aprovechar y traer ese modelo nocivo"

No hablo solo de comunismo cuando hablo de ese "modelo", hablo de modelos autarquicos que muchos estáis proponiendo con esto, de tratar de encerrar a la gente en los países y de colectivizarlo todo, antes que eso...guerra nuclear, que lo tengáis muy claro


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Las empresas griegas aportan la mayor flota de petroleros para el transporte de petróleo ruso - Zelensky

"Rusia, con su juego del gas, está haciendo todo lo posible para que la inflación no haga más que desatarse y que Europa viva este invierno la mayor crisis de la historia. Al mismo tiempo, vemos que las empresas griegas proporcionan casi la mayor flota de petroleros para transportar el petróleo ruso, mientras que otro recurso energético ruso se utiliza como arma contra Europa y contra el presupuesto familiar de todos los europeos", dijo el presidente ucraniano en su histérica intervención en la mesa redonda anual del gobierno de The Economist.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Salgado Solitario (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> también pueden usar los viejos como plataforma lanzamisiles multipropósito guiados por aviones radar, como quieren hacer los americanos con los B52



Una de las gracias de los 160 es que pueden "putear" a los cazas. 
Pasó hace poco en una patrulla en el mar del Japón. 
Estaban por allí los Tu todos tranquilos tocando un poco los cojones, aparecieron dos F-35 a interceptarlos, entonces los rusos metieron postcombustión y chao gorditos. 

Son bombarderos supersónicos, y pueden mantener altas velocidades durante bastante tiempo. Pocos/ningún cazas les pueden seguir el ritmo.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Lysychansk se salvó de la destrucción - el resultado de las nuevas tácticas de nuestro ejército

La cuidadosa planificación de la operación y el detallado planeamiento de las operaciones de combate nos permitieron evitar un asalto sangriento a la ciudad, lo que minimizó el número de bajas entre el personal y los civiles, así como minimizar la destrucción en la propia ciudad y no repetir el escenario de Mariupol.

El plan de nuestro Estado Mayor estaba plenamente justificado, era posible evitar los combates urbanos, en cambio los combatientes ucranianos fueron destruidos en el terreno abierto, en la zona industrial de Lisichansk y cuando intentaron retirarse por las carreteras que fueron voladas por nuestra artillería. Después, el pequeño número de destacamentos de las AFU en la propia ciudad fue limpiado por la Rosgvardiya y la Milicia Popular del LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia evacuan a civiles en la LNR bajo el fuego nazi

La gente pasó más de 40 días y noches en un sótano bajo el bombardeo diario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Una mujer mayor, que tiene dificultades para moverse, estuvo en la casa todo este tiempo. Cada bombardeo podría haber sido el último.

Bajo el incesante fuego enemigo, los combatientes de Rosgvardia cubrieron a los civiles y los sacaron del sótano para colocarlos en vehículos blindados. Las minas estallaban cerca, a unas decenas de metros.

Una mujer fue sacada de la casa en una camilla. No podía moverse por sí misma.

Las personas rescatadas fueron llevadas a uno de los asentamientos liberados del LNR y entregadas a las autoridades.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In The Black Sea Region On July 5, 2022 (Map Update)


On July 4, an RC-135W (ZZ664) reconnaissance aircraft of the British Air Force took off from Waddington Air Base (Great...




southfront.org





Situación militar en la región del Mar Negro el 5 de julio de 2022 







 El 4 de julio, un avión de reconocimiento RC-135W (ZZ664) de la Fuerza Aérea Británica despegó de la base aérea de Waddington (Gran Bretaña) y sobrevoló el Mar Negro;
 Para garantizar la seguridad de la navegación en los mares Negro y de Azov, se han creado 2 corredores para barcos, el peligro de las minas en el puerto de Mariupol ha sido completamente eliminado", afirmó el ministro de Defensa ruso;
 El 3 de julio, Turquía detuvo un buque de carga de bandera rusa cerca del puerto de Karasu y está investigando la afirmación de Ucrania de que transportaba grano robado;
 El 4 de julio, la bandera ucraniana fue lanzada en la isla de Zmeiny desde un helicóptero. No se desplegó ningún militar ruso o ucraniano en la isla;
 El 2 de julio, las Fuerzas Armadas turcas probaron el complejo de defensa costera equipado con el nuevo misil antibuque ATMACA. El cohete fue lanzado con éxito desde la costa hacia el Mar Negro.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no justifica que se decida qué deben hacer los kazajos, ni los ucranianos, ni los polacos, ni nadie. Ucrania siempre ha sido una nación "dividida" en ese sentido, pero ignorar que había mucha gente (que no son nazis) que querían unirse a la UE es eso..ignorar la realidad
> 
> Hablamos de gobiernos "libremente elegidos" después de envenenamientos de candidatos? porque todo eso también se puede hablar..
> 
> ...



Claro, como los iraquies, los sirios, los norcoreanos, o los cubanos cada uno viva a su aire hasta que los que opinan como tu decidieron que habia que "democratizarlos". Simplemente los del este de Ucrania no se han dejado "democratizar" a hostias, contra todo pronostico resistieron, se armaron le jodieron la fiesta a los anglos y ahora ha llegado su hermano mayor a poner un poco de paz.

A ver amigo, repite conmigo : Hay que democratizar la Ucrania invadida por los anglos. Es por su bien, ya veras como una vez cambiado el gobierno la gente libremente vota pedir a los rusos que se queden. Como en Japon y Alemania. Ten fé, que va quedando menos.

En cuanto a modelos nocivos, estoy de acuerdo. El problema es que los anglos exportan el suyo a misilazo limpio. Lo único nuevo es que ahora los misiles van de vuelta. No es su zona, estan a miles de Km, no pintan nada allí. Si se creen que si e intentan imponerse, van a tener grandes problemas como se esta viendo.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Fuente pro-OTAN:

*Lukashenko intensifica la retórica bélica, pero los funcionarios ucranianos no ven por ahora ninguna amenaza de invasión*

Si había alguna duda previa sobre la verdadera lealtad de Lukashenko, sus discursos y acciones de las últimas dos semanas han demostrado su apoyo "inquebrantable" a la invasión de Rusia en Ucrania. Aunque los funcionarios ucranianos no ven ninguna amenaza de invasión inmediata por parte de Bielorrusia en estos momentos, los servicios de inteligencia y las patrullas fronterizas ucranianas están vigilando de cerca los movimientos del ejército bielorruso.

*Las últimas amenazas de Lukashenko*

Mientras el hombre fuerte de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, se reunían en San Petersburgo el 25 de junio, las fuerzas rusas dispararon más de 40 misiles contra Ucrania desde territorio bielorruso, alcanzando objetivos militares y civiles.

Desde su reunión, Lukashenko ha aumentado considerablemente su retórica bélica, lo que ha avivado los temores occidentales y ucranianos de que Bielorrusia pueda invadir el oeste de Ucrania para poner fin a la afluencia de material militar occidental.

En su discurso durante el Día de la Independencia de Bielorrusia, el 3 de julio, Lukashenko dijo que había decidido que Bielorrusia debía participar en la invasión rusa de Ucrania "hace tiempo", y anunció que había ordenado a los militares que "apuntaran" a los centros de decisión de las capitales de los oponentes de Minsk.

Además, en una reunión previa a las celebraciones del Día de la Independencia, el 2 de julio, Lukashenko hizo unas preocupantes declaraciones sobre la posibilidad de que Bielorrusia se uniera a la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania.

Según Lukashenko,* Bielorrusia sólo lucharía en Ucrania "si cruza el último metro de nuestro territorio e invade nuestra tierra".* Al mismo tiempo, *Lukashenko afirmó que los sistemas de defensa aérea de Bielorrusia habían interceptado misiles ucranianos dirigidos a Bielorrusia*; sin embargo, no aportó más pruebas de sus afirmaciones.

Estos comentarios aumentaron aún más los temores de una posible invasión bielorrusa de Ucrania occidental, ya que los funcionarios de inteligencia ucranianos habían advertido anteriormente que Rusia podría montar una operación de falsa bandera en Bielorrusia para dar a Lukashenko una razón oficial para invadir.

Estos temores fueron los que llevaron al alcalde de la ciudad ucraniana de Lviv a comenzar a preparar la ciudad para un posible ataque militar la semana pasada. Sin embargo, el primer viceministro del Interior de Ucrania, Yevhen Yenin, restó importancia a los temores del alcalde.

*Según Yenin, había mucha desinformación en Internet para asustar a los ucranianos de una posible invasión bielorrusa. A esto añadió: "Por desgracia, algunos representantes de las autoridades locales recogen esta desinformación, sembrando el pánico entre la población".

Riesgos actuales*

El jefe de la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Kyrylo Budanov, ha declarado que *el número real de tropas rusas en Bielorrusia es "insignificante, absolutamente minúsculo"*, y según él no hay señales que indiquen que Rusia vaya a aumentar su presencia de tropas en Bielorrusia.

Según Budanov, tampoco existe ninguna amenaza por los actuales ejercicios de las tropas bielorrusas cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, ya que están realizando ejercicios programados que la Inteligencia ucraniana conocía dos meses y medio antes de que comenzaran.

Sin embargo, Bielorrusia se está movilizando a un ritmo preocupante. El 30 de junio, los medios de comunicación bielorrusos independientes informaron de que los bielorrusos habían empezado a recibir avisos de reclutamiento en masa. Al parecer, incluso personas que anteriormente habían sido consideradas no aptas para el servicio habían recibido avisos.

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó el mismo día de que los departamentos militares de las regiones del sur de Bielorrusia estaban estudiando cómo llevar a cabo una movilización encubierta de la población.

Los oficiales de alistamiento bielorrusos han afirmado que los avisos de reclutamiento no estaban relacionados con la guerra en Ucrania, pero la medida sigue dando motivos para preocuparse de que Lukashenko esté planeando algo más de lo que admite.

*Aunque Ucrania sigue esperando más ataques de misiles rusos desde territorio bielorruso, lo que más preocupa a los funcionarios ucranianos en estos momentos es la amenaza de sabotaje y operaciones de falsa bandera llevadas a cabo por grupos de sabotaje rusos y/o bielorrusos.*

El 24 de junio, los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos afirmaron que Rusia estaba planeando volar infraestructuras civiles en la ciudad bielorrusa de Mozyr para dar a Lukashenko una razón oficial para entrar en guerra. El sábado, Yenin reiteró que la patrulla fronteriza ucraniana está en alerta máxima debido a la amenaza de infiltración de grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento procedentes de Bielorrusia.

Durante las celebraciones del Día de la Independencia de Bielorrusia, Lukashenko también comentó la percepción actualmente dominante en los círculos de política exterior occidentales de que Putin controla hoy básicamente todas las decisiones de Lukashenko.

Lukashenko respondió a esto diciendo: *"Recuerden esto: Ni un solo movimiento en Bielorrusia, especialmente en estos días, se hace sin la aprobación y las órdenes del presidente Lukashenko"*.

Esta declaración no mejora en nada a Lukashenko, ya que su última pizca de inocencia en esta guerra residía en el hecho de que está siendo controlado por Putin. Por el contrario, esta declaración deja más claro que nunca que Lukashenko ha aprobado y apoya personalmente toda la agresión rusa contra Ucrania que emana del territorio bielorruso.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El himno ruso no compite con los demás. Es tan superior que está fuera de concurso.



 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR
 SUPERIOR


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El papelón de Francia en todo esto está siendo vomitivo y vergonzante.
> El país que se preciaba de ser independiente en Europa, el que quería ser el núcleo de la UE, el que tenía una política propia y tal...
> Ahora con Micron va de baba del imperio. Al final los masones gabachos y los anglos van de la mano.
> 
> Si DeGaulle levantara la cabeza se moría otra vez del susto.



Francia está en décadence desde 1914 y acelerada desde 1945.... Hasta los 70, casualidad después del 68 más o menos, mantuvo su influencia artística y cultural con París como referente y la lengua francesa como idioma de prestigio.
Es una impotencia total, han quedado como comparsa de los alemanes en la UE, su viejo y eterno enemigo.... Siempre deberían haber encabezado a los países latinos y sureños del bloque, pero ese creerse nórdicos sin serlo se lo impide.... Son latinos y católicos pero en realidad son germánicos y protestantes frustrados, y esa doble alma les mata....
Si además hablamos de la Italia del Norte y el sur en Francia la conquista del sur en la edad media fue realmente brutal y ese "nordismo" y centralismo parisino, es lo que se ha impuesto a toda la nación.
Yo de chaval soñaba con ir a París y Roma, ahora los chavales con Londres y Nueva York. Las cosas del colonialismo anglo y su poderío cultural que hemos hablado largo y tendido....


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 5 de julio. /TASS/. Ucrania está haciendo todo lo posible para que sea imposible que el ejército ruso se detenga en las fronteras de las repúblicas de Donbass, dijo el martes el presidente de la Duma Estatal Rusa (la cámara baja del parlamento), Vyacheslav Volodin.
> 
> "Algunas personas preguntan cuál es nuestro objetivo y cuándo terminará todo esto. Terminará cuando nuestras ciudades y pueblos pacíficos ya no sean objeto de bombardeos. Lo que [los ucranianos] están haciendo es obligar a nuestras tropas a no detenerse en las fronteras". de la República Popular de Lugansk y la República Popular de Donetsk porque los ataques [en las regiones rusas] provienen de las regiones de Jarkov y otras regiones de Ucrania", señaló.
> 
> ...



Elemental Mr Watson
Ya lo dijo el clapham en el siglo X d.C.
Cuanto mas lejos lleguen los ataques ukros al territorio ruso mas profundidad en territorio ukro necesitara Rusia para neutralizar esos ataques
Si la artilleria ukra tiene un alcance de 40 Kms , los rusos solo necesitaran avanzar 40 Kms ...
Si ese alcance es de 100 Kms , entonces los rusos tendran que avanzar 100 Kms ( para destruir esa artilleria )
Cuanto mas lejos lleguen los obuses ukros mas territorio ukro sera necesario ocupar .
Si el objetivo " inicial " era limitado ( liberacion del Donbass ) ahora , por culpa de ( gracias a ) el " exito " de la contraofensiva ukra ese objetivo cambia a un objetivo mas ambicioso , pero oye ...solo porque no hay mas remedio .
Rusia no tiene ninguna aspiracion territorialista en Ucrania , si invade es porque los ukros son malos malisisimos
Me hundes el Moskva , pues te dejo sin salida al mar . Oye , tu te lo buscastes
Me bombardeas Belgorod , pues avanzo hasta el Dnieper . No es que quiera , no ...no era ese el Plan . Pero si tu me dices ven ...
El clapham esta horrorizado . La firma Levada ha dejado de preguntar a los rusos su opinion sobre el " NUKEO " de Leopolis .
El 24 de Febrero solo el 4 % de los rusos apoyaba el nukeo de Leopolis , hoy el apoyo es del 28 % ...
El Plan para desmontar el centro historico de Leopolis existe . Esta en un archivo de la UNESCO desde 1986 .
La volverian a montar en la ciudad alemana de Bargfeld-Stegen .


----------



## ZARGON (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro, como los iraquies, los sirios, los norcoreanos, o los cubanos cada uno viva a su aire hasta que los que opinan como tu decidieron que habia que "democratizarlos". Simplemente los del este de Ucrania no se han dejado "democratizar" a hostias, contra todo pronostico resistieron, se armaron le jodieron la fiesta a los anglos y ahora ha llegado su hermano mayor a poner un poco de paz.
> 
> A ver amigo, repite conmigo : Hay que democratizar la Ucrania invadida por los anglos. Es por su bien, ya veras como una vez cambiado el gobierno la gente libremente vota pedir a los rusos que se queden. Como en Japon y Alemania. Ten fé, que va quedando menos.
> 
> En cuanto a modelos nocivos, estoy de acuerdo. El problema es que los anglos exportan el suyo a misilazo limpio. Lo único nuevo es que ahora los misiles van de vuelta. No es su zona, estan a miles de Km, no pintan nada allí. Si se creen que si e intentan imponerse, van a tener grandes problemas como se esta viendo.



Yo no sé qué mal le han hecho a usted los cubanos para que se tengan que aguantar a vivir como viven en Cuba gracias al "comunismo".....


----------



## Impresionante (5 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Elemental Mr Watson
> Ya lo dijo el clapham en el siglo X d.C.
> Cuanto mas lejos lleguen los ataques ukros al territorio ruso mas profundidad en territorio ukro necesitara Rusia para neutralizar esos ataques
> Si la artilleria ukra tiene un alcance de 40 Kms , los rusos solo necesitaran avanzar 40 Kms ...
> ...



No, si te parece les dejamos a los ucronazis pasear por el kremlin porque son angelicales, seguro que canonizables


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recuerdo que de niño tenía algunos discos (vinilos) con cuentos. Uno de ellos era el de la cigarra y la hormiga.
> 
> Retumba en mi cabeza, la voz temblorosa y lastimera de la cigarra, implorando a la hormiga ayuda con el fragor de la ventisca de fondo.
> 
> Ahora mismo las cigarras abarrotan las terrazas y los lugares de vacaciones.



Es normal y hasta humano, después de los dos años de mierda que nos han hecho pasar...


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

El discurso de Putin fue espectacular, histórico.... Yo lo vi con la sensación de que estaba asistiendo a un acontecimiento de primer nivel.... 
Fue además una enmienda a la totalidad al llamado derecho a la autodeterminación, un engendro abstracto burgués que de manera infantil asumió el comunismo leninista, y que tanto daño hizo y sigue haciendo.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*El alcalde de Klaipeda celebró el Día de la Independencia de Estados Unidos derribando un monumento a los soldados soviéticos*

Un monumento a los soldados soviéticos en una fosa común donde están enterradas 685 personas, entre ellas 6 Héroes de la Unión Soviética, ha sido desmantelado en Klaipeda, Lituania. Como señaló anteriormente Vytautas Grubliauskas, alcalde de Klaipeda: "En una situación que cambió drásticamente el mundo el 24 de febrero, es imposible permanecer indiferente y neutral ante la agresión rusa contra el Estado soberano de Ucrania". Según una encuesta anterior, sólo el 40% de la población local estaba a favor de la demolición, pero se ignoró la opinión de la mayoría. Parece que este acto vandálico no cayó por casualidad en el 4 de julio, el día de la independencia de los Estados Unidos, que, según el alcalde, "debería celebrarse en todo el mundo"... A este respecto, conviene recordar que Lituania no tiene derechos reales sobre Klaipeda. En 1923 se apoderó de la ciudad alemana de Memel, que nunca le había pertenecido. Y en 1970 la RFA, mediante el tratado con la Unión Soviética, la reconoció como perteneciente a la Unión, y no a una RSS lituana separada. Significa que Klaipeda, en el momento del colapso de la Unión Soviética, debía ser cedida a Rusia como su sucesora legal. (Para más detalles, véase el artículo "Desovietización de Lituania - Retorno de Klaipeda") ( "Десоветизируем Литву - вернем Клайпеду" ).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*"Un saco en la cabeza y se lo llevan para interrogarlo. Una niña fue enterrada viva" - un residente del distrito de Novoydarsky sobre los crímenes de los nazis del batallón Aydar*

Un residente de Raigorodka LNR fue objeto de violencia por parte de los nacionalistas del batallón Aydar durante la ocupación ucraniana. Relató el caos que se produjo durante el despliegue de las AFU y los batallones nacionalistas en el lugar. Una noche los ucronazis vinieron a por él, le pusieron una bolsa en la cabeza y se lo llevaron para interrogarlo. Le dieron una paliza, no consiguieron nada, luego quisieron ejecutarlo, lo metieron en el coche y le dispararon. Había dos de ellos en el coche. El segundo hombre murió en el acto, recibió un disparo en la espalda, con una bala alojada en la costilla. Esto los salvó. También dijo que la gente tenía miedo de salir, una chica fue enterrada viva.
#exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Ultimate (5 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Muy buena entrevista. Habla de como hemos llegado hasta aqui, que puede pasar a partir de ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los 23:20 minutos tiene un lapsus y llama Antonio a Sanchez 

Muy recomendable su escucha


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No, si te parece les dejamos a los ucronazis pasear por el kremlin porque son angelicales, seguro que canonizables



  Como si tu fueras quien decidiera quien se pasea por el Kremlin....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

Plovelvio Chino:

Un maltillo sólo sabe vel clavos:

Le ha dicho China a USA/OTAN tras su hostil comunicado. IMPRESIONANTE. pequeño saltamontes. 

No hay mas preguntas señoría.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Las viviendas de los residentes de Mariupol serán restauradas gratuitamente - Ministerio de Información de la DNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es acojonante que en julio todavía haya quien pida una solución negociada / pacífica que no incluya que los rusos se vuelvan a su país.
> 
> Nos ha jodido, todos queremos la paz, pero eso sólo puede llegar por la retirada total de Rusia. Si no, nunca habrá paz, ni en Ucrania ni en ningún otro lugar.



Tienes razon . No habra Paz entre Ucrania y Rusia porque Ucrania dejara de existir como estado y no se puede firmar un Tratado Internacional de Paz con un estado que no existe . Por eso Israel obligo a la ONU a reconocerlo como estado 
Su argumento fue que no podia acatar el mandato de un Organismo Internacional del cual no es parte .


----------



## El-Mano (5 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Una de las gracias de los 160 es que pueden "putear" a los cazas.
> Pasó hace poco en una patrulla en el mar del Japón.
> Estaban por allí los Tu todos tranquilos tocando un poco los cojones, aparecieron dos F-35 a interceptarlos, entonces los rusos metieron postcombustión y chao gorditos.
> 
> Son bombarderos supersónicos, y pueden mantener altas velocidades durante bastante tiempo. Pocos/ningún cazas les pueden seguir el ritmo.



Si no me equivoco, el f-35 no podría seguirle el ritmo...

Creo que existía una propuesta de convertirlos en interceptores/escoltas de muy largo alcance, para proteger a otros tu-160 convencionales. No creo que lo lleven a cabo, solamente tendrían la ventaja de tener mucho mayor alcance que cualquier otro caza, pero en la práctica no creo que tengan utilidad.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El alcalde de Klaipeda celebró el Día de la Independencia de Estados Unidos derribando un monumento a los soldados soviéticos*
> 
> Un monumento a los soldados soviéticos en una fosa común donde están enterradas 685 personas, entre ellas 6 Héroes de la Unión Soviética, ha sido desmantelado en Klaipeda, Lituania. Como señaló anteriormente Vytautas Grubliauskas, alcalde de Klaipeda: "En una situación que cambió drásticamente el mundo el 24 de febrero, es imposible permanecer indiferente y neutral ante la agresión rusa contra el Estado soberano de Ucrania". Según una encuesta anterior, sólo el 40% de la población local estaba a favor de la demolición, pero se ignoró la opinión de la mayoría. Parece que este acto vandálico no cayó por casualidad en el 4 de julio, el día de la independencia de los Estados Unidos, que, según el alcalde, "debería celebrarse en todo el mundo"... A este respecto, conviene recordar que Lituania no tiene derechos reales sobre Klaipeda. En 1923 se apoderó de la ciudad alemana de Memel, que nunca le había pertenecido. Y en 1970 la RFA, mediante el tratado con la Unión Soviética, la reconoció como perteneciente a la Unión, y no a una RSS lituana separada. Significa que Klaipeda, en el momento del colapso de la Unión Soviética, debía ser cedida a Rusia como su sucesora legal. (Para más detalles, véase el artículo "Desovietización de Lituania - Retorno de Klaipeda") ( "Десоветизируем Литву - вернем Клайпеду" ).
> 
> ...



Y Vilna pertenecía a Polonia.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (5 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, el f-35 no podría seguirle el ritmo...
> 
> Creo que existía una propuesta de convertirlos en interceptores/escoltas de muy largo alcance, para proteger a otros tu-160 convencionales. No creo que lo lleven a cabo, solamente tendrían la ventaja de tener mucho mayor alcance que cualquier otro caza, pero en la práctica no creo que tengan utilidad.



No no podría, el F-35 es un caza especialmente lento, su velocidad máxima es menor que la del 160. 
Pero es que casi ningún caza podría porque si bien pueda tener similar velocidad máxima que el bombardero este la puede mantener durante más tiempo.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No, si te parece les dejamos a los ucronazis pasear por el kremlin porque son angelicales, seguro que canonizables



Precisamente por eso hay que destruir la artilleria ukra , para que la infanteria ukra no avance y no se pasee por el Kremlin 
Si esa artilleria esta a 100 kms del frente , se avanza 100 kms , se destruye la artilleria y se cava una trinchera . Si la artilleria se repliega 20 Kms , se destruye esa artilleria y se cava otra trinchera y asi hasta que Rusia llegue a las fronteras de Polonia


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No no, si vamos a morir todos, que eso que tu quieres es un puto horror, no te preocupes



La vida SIEMPRE HA SIDO UN HORROR si lo comparamos con la vidorra que se lleva pegando occidente durante estos 100 años.

Esta vida no es posible con este modelo economico. Que te quieres apear? Ok.

Es el futuro real. No un horror.


alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no sé qué mal le han hecho a usted los cubanos para que se tengan que aguantar a vivir como viven en Cuba gracias al "comunismo".....



Los haitianos viven como viven por el capiralismo? 

Es usted un simple.. .


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Precisamente fue lo que sucedió en Rusia cuando el sistema sanitario soviético fue desmantelado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agradezco tus inmerecidas palabras pero me limito a aportar DATOS y contar lo que he vivido.
Mira, cuando ves a una matemática totalmente abatida porque en su modelo del mundo se le mueren muchísimos millones de gente, y te cuenta que no para de repasarlo y mirar variables y darle vueltas y el resultado final apenas ofrece cambios... los muertos están ahí, créeme, eso impacta, impacta más de lo que te imaginas porque no son opiniones, las matemáticas son una ciencia exacta.

Y daré un dato más. En el enlace al hilo del Agotamiento del Modelo, que ya os he puesto otras veces, hablo de una revisión a ese modelo del mundo que Doly García hizo con el profesor Jørgen Randers, un académico noruego, profesor de estrategia climática que trabaja en el análisis de escenarios climáticos y energéticos y en la dinámica del sistemas. Pues bien, los resultados eran tan desastrosos que el profesor no paró de insistir en que no podía publicarse un modelo tan catastrofista y se empeñó en meter un montón de energías alternativas para que saliese una transición más aceptable. Energías alternativas que no se han instalado en esa cantidad, obviamente.

Y os pongo enlace a qué modelo revisado me estoy refiriendo en concreto: The Oil Drum | An alternative version for three of the “key graphs” in IEA’s 2010 World Energy Outlook

Como os dije el otro día, lo que se nos viene encima es aún peor que los modelos matemáticos publicados,
1º: porque los gobiernos no han tomado a tiempo medidas para solucionarlo
2º: porque andan metidos en guerras en vez de acordar soluciones conjuntas que eviten muertes
3º: porque además, los modelos se han publicado con un cierto nivel de "maquillage" (contando menos muertos que los estimados).

Se me van las ganas de decir nada más y seguir escuchando que somos ecolojetas, perroflautas, alucinaos, piojosos y locos de atar. El hostión está llegando y va a hablar, alto y claro por sí mismo. Y por desgracia se va a llevar la vida de mucha gente.
Y parece que además el hostión viene aliñado con guerras, por si no tuviésemos bastante con la crisis en sí.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Trabajo de los sistemas SAM BUK del ejército ruso en la dirección de Kharkiv.

Durante la semana pasada, las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron 53 vehículos aéreos no tripulados y cuatro Su-25 en la región de Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Charidemo (5 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recuerdo que de niño tenía algunos discos (vinilos) con cuentos. Uno de ellos era el de la cigarra y la hormiga.
> 
> Retumba en mi cabeza, la voz temblorosa y lastimera de la cigarra, implorando a la hormiga ayuda con el fragor de la ventisca de fondo.
> 
> Ahora mismo las cigarras abarrotan las terrazas y los lugares de vacaciones.



Las cigarras pasan años en forma larbaria bajo tierra. Algunas hasta 10 años o más. Cuando son adultos salen para reproducirse y morir, casi ni se alimentan. Esta fase dura semanas.
El autor de esa fábula no sabía lo que escribía.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*Rusia estudiará la posibilidad de denunciar el tratado de delimitación marítima*

El presidente de la Duma, Viacheslav Volodin, ha dado instrucciones para que se estudie la cuestión de la denuncia del tratado entre Rusia y Noruega sobre la delimitación marítima y la cooperación en el Mar de Barents y el Océano Ártico

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego considera que el tratado con Rusia sobre la delimitación marítima y la cooperación en el Mar de Barents no es denunciable. Ane Havardsdatter, portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego, dijo que esa posibilidad no estaba estipulada en el texto del documento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*Si Kiev no consigue revertir la situación antes del otoño, Occidente empezará a retirar la ayuda *- The Telegraph

Los países occidentales están llegando poco a poco a la conclusión de que el apoyo a Ucrania es inútil, informa el periódico británico. Los generosos suministros de armas sólo frenarán un poco a Rusia, pero no dificultarán la consecución de sus objetivos.

Además, Kiev tiene una enorme pérdida de mano de obra, como muchas fuentes han afirmado repetidamente, lo que significa que cualquier arma sin gente simplemente no funciona y no sirve de nada, dice el Telegraph.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas a bordo del barco BK-16 navegan por el Dnieper

El resultado de la incursión es un compañero de viaje prisionero del ejército Ucraniano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La vida SIEMPRE HA SIDO UN HORROR si lo comparamos con la vidorra que se lleva pegando occidente durante estos 100 años.
> 
> Esta vida no es posible con este modelo economico. Que te quieres apear? Ok.
> 
> Es el futuro real. No un horror.



No, simplemente no me voy a dejar robar, lo siento


bigmaller dijo:


> Los haitianos viven como viven por el capiralismo?
> 
> Es usted un simple.. .



Los haitianos pueden ahorrar? existe comercio? defensa de la propiedad privada?


----------



## kelden (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los haitianos pueden ahorrar? existe comercio? *defensa de la propiedad privada?*



Pero que defensa ni que pollas ... cerca tu casa, cómprate una escopeta y defiéndete tu. A ver si te crees que yo voy a pagar impuestos para defender TU propiedad .... Hay cosas mejores en las que gastar el dinero público ...

Desde luego sois la hostia ... Hay que comparar cuba con alemania, no con Haití ....  

Mira ... cuba hay que compararla con los paises de su entorno, que son los que se le asemejan en recursos, clima, cultura, etc....etc.... En Cuba se vive infinitamente mejor que en cualquier estercolero capitalista que lo rodea (Guatemala, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití, Rep Dominicana, etc...etc...)


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, simplemente no me voy a dejar robar, lo siento
> 
> 
> Los haitianos pueden ahorrar? existe comercio? defensa de la propiedad privada?



La inflacion FICTICIA y buscada es un robo. Ciego. 

Los haitianos tienen todo el derecho del mundo a ahorrar. 

Existe el comercio y l adefensa de la propiedad privada. 

Si no son felices es pirque no se wafuerzan lo suficiente. Esta claro.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace ocho años, el ejército de la DNR se retiró de Sloviansk. La decisión fue militarmente correcta, ya que preservó el núcleo de combate de la milicia del DNR, que había desempeñado su papel en las batallas de julio y agosto.
> 
> La alternativa era poner a las tropas en un cerco, donde el personal habría sido destruido o hecho prisionero. No había posibilidad de derrotar a Slaviansk en ese momento.
> 
> ...



¡ Cómo me acuerdo de aquellos momentos épicos en los que los cosacos acudieron en masa a ayudar al pueblo hermano de Dombás !


----------



## afiestas (5 Jul 2022)

Qué coño hace un avión militar griego volviendo a estas horas de Moscú?






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

[/QUOTE]


kelden dijo:


> Pero que defensa ni que pollas ... cerca tu casa, cómprate una escopeta y defiéndete tu. A ver si te crees que yo voy a pagar impuestos para defender TU propiedad .... Hay cosas mejores en las que gastar el dinero público ...
> 
> Desde luego sois la hostia ... Hay que comparar cuba con alemania, no con Haití ....
> 
> Mira ... cuba hay que compararla con los paises de su entorno, que son los que se le asemejan en recursos, clima, cultura, etc....etc.... En Cuba se vive infinitamente mejor que en cualquier estercolero capitalista que lo rodea (Guatemala, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití, Rep Dominicana, etc...etc...)



Y sin sanciones ni te cuento.


----------



## Xan Solo (5 Jul 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Qué coño hace un avión militar griego volviendo a estas horas de Moscú?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si repostó en Moscú... ¿lo pueden sancionar? 
Si compró una botella de agua... ¿pueden sancionar al piloto?
Depende... todo depende. Si EEUU quiere, sí puede ser sancionado.

Esas son "las reglas" que nos hemos regalado.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Jul 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> A mandar.





¡ Ostia , qué bueno ! Yo no entiendo ni papa de ruso ni de de ucraniano pero los gestos lo dicen todo. El cómico haciendo de Zelensky es soberbio y Kadirov dándole ánimos es para reventar de la risa.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

"¿Y quién es la verdadera amenaza para la paz mundial en este caso?": el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino sobre Estados Unidos

El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, formuló una pregunta muy legítima tras el recuento de las bases militares estadounidenses en todo el mundo.

"Estados Unidos tiene alrededor de 750 bases en al menos 80 países, con 173.000 tropas estacionadas en 159 países", compartió el diplomático a partir de la infografía proporcionada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado . En shock . Temblando como una hoja de ...calmate ya clapham , joer ...sigue el cuento 
El clapham acabade recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta y terrorifica . Una pausa pal escitalopram 5 mg 
Ya esta decidido . Rusia ocupara Odesa , cueste lo que cueste ...
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que Rusia no humillaria a Ucrania dejandola sin salida al mar . 
Bueno , el clapham se equivoco . Resulta que un primo segundo de la contacto armenia del clapham es ingeniero cibernetico por el Instituto Lomonosov y uno de los asesores de seguridad del Zar Vladimirovich I y le ha convencido para ocupar Odesa ...
Con la toma de Odesa y Mariupol Rusia controlaria el 75 % del suministro mundial de gas neon ( 540 toneladas metricas al ano ) 
JAQUE MATE ...El gas neon se usa para la fabricacion de microchips y semiconductores ...es lo mismo , pero decirlo dos veces puede ayudarte a recibir el doble de zanks . En fin . En el 2014 el precio del gas neon subio un 600 % , un horror hoyga ...
Rusia quiere destrozar el Nasdak ...Ring Ring , Digame ? Anja ...Sorry , se escribe Nasdaq . 
Si Rusia invade y ocupa Odesa controlara la empresa Cryoin Engineering , la " otra " empresa ukra que produce gas neon ademas de Ingas que adivinen donde esta ...  En Mariupol . De momento Occidente tiene una reserva de microchips para ir tirando , pero nah
si Rusia ocupa Cryoin Engineering dominaria el 75 % de la produccion de gas neon . 
La fabricacion de microchips colapsaria y volveriamos al siglo XIX que fue un buen siglo hoyga ( Pasteur , Tesla , Fernando VII ... ) 
Comprad plumas de ganso y sombreros de bombin ...


----------



## millie34u (5 Jul 2022)

No te preocupes bolo, no se nos ha perdido nada en un secarral con cementera cono Magán, hasta los parapentes se achicharran


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*La operación rusa en Ucrania continuará hasta que se alcancen todos los objetivos* - Patrushev.

Detalles de la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y los ejércitos de Donbass en el mapa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

▪Los comandantes de las AFU retiran apresuradamente sus fuerzas, pero la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no les deja oportunidad de consolidarse.

▪Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas recuperan gradualmente el territorio previamente perdido en el norte de la región de Kharkiv.

▪ Una situación similar en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya: los contraataques de las AFU terminaron en vano.

▪Armas de alta precisión destruyen instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Odessa.

▪Lo único que responde Kiev es el bárbaro bombardeo de civiles en Donetsk, Makeyevka y Horlivka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

*The Canadian Government Will Not Fund New LNG Terminals*
By Irina Slav - Jul 04, 2022, 9:20 AM CDT 


Demand for LNG has soared since Russia's invasion of Ukraine, with the EU looking to North America to provide new supply.
According to Canada's Natural Resources Minister, Canada will not financially support the two new LNG export projects that have been proposed.
The Canadian government claims that it is ready to assist in negotiations with prospective German buyers, but will not provide financial assistance.
 The Canadian Government Will Not Fund New LNG Terminals | OilPrice.com
Canadá en ayuda de Europa. Inmejorable gente, sin duda.

La paz social se ha roto en Holanda. Miles de kilómetros de atascos recorren las carreteras debido a los bloqueos de los agricultores que desde hace dos semanas protestan contra la política seudoecologista del gobierno de Mark Rutte.
FUENTE


----------



## dabuti (5 Jul 2022)

UP tacha al PSOE de "desleal" por aprobar mil millones para Defensa


Jaume Asens ha enfatizado la necesidad de invertir en políticas sociales que ayuden a las familias: “La gente no necesita bombas”.




luhnoticias.es


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, el f-35 no podría seguirle el ritmo...
> 
> Creo que existía una propuesta de convertirlos en interceptores/escoltas de muy largo alcance, para proteger a otros tu-160 convencionales. No creo que lo lleven a cabo, solamente tendrían la ventaja de tener mucho mayor alcance que cualquier otro caza, pero en la práctica no creo que tengan utilidad.



Lo desconocía, pero al leer tu negativa a su uso como tales, me viene a la mente que dado su tamaño podrían incorporarles radares de gran alcance y misiles aire-aire a mansalva ¿no eran 40 toneladas X 2 para armamento? pero está claro que en plan 'cara perro' no dan la talla. Pero podrían barrer desde gran distancia todo lo que se les acercase sin temor a quedarse sin munición.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2022)

pues claro... el bando de los orcos es el otro!!!
ustec apúntese al pacto de varsovia y tendrá charo estable!!!


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2022)

apúntese a Meetic, joder!!!


----------



## jimmyjump (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> marx era un teorico. No nostradamus.
> 
> Pero se acercó mucho.



¿En qué se acercó?


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

mientras tanto en mi pais.... 


"Draghi, eres un hijo de puta"


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que defensa ni que pollas ... cerca tu casa, cómprate una escopeta y defiéndete tu. A ver si te crees que yo voy a pagar impuestos para defender TU propiedad .... Hay cosas mejores en las que gastar el dinero público ...



Ok, yo lo firmo, pero entonces, que me deje de llegarme las notificaciones de hacienda cada tres meses y la cuota de autónomo, estamos de acuerdo?


kelden dijo:


> Desde luego sois la hostia ... Hay que comparar cuba con Alemania, no con Haití ....



Cuba bien podía compararse con Alemania en todos los términos hasta que cayó en esa lacra que tiene como estado....



kelden dijo:


> Mira ... cuba hay que compararla con los paises de su entorno, que son los que se le asemejan en recursos, clima, cultura, etc....etc.... En Cuba se vive infinitamente mejor que en cualquier estercolero capitalista que lo rodea (Guatemala, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití, Rep Dominicana, etc...etc...)



Hombre, es evidente que no es así, pero vamos...tu mismo, no entiendo por qué no emigra taaanta gente a Cuba, "si se vive tan bien..."


----------



## Egam (5 Jul 2022)

Off topic.
Ojito que tanto UK como países europeos se empiezan a mover (institucionalmente) contra ciudadanos de origen ruso.
no puedo dar más detalles, pero lo estoy viviendo en primera persona y lo flipo.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> no entiendo por qué no emigra taaanta gente a Cuba, "si se vive tan bien..."




podríamos hacer una caravana de floreros para buscarles una esposa estable, que allí son mu majas...
porque ya casi no nos quedan gatos...


----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

Russian forces captured Marinka, Pobjeda, Novomykhailivka.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=47.94109710044289,37.49143600652881&z=12


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Lukashenko está haciendo lo que mejor sabe, que es navegar entre 2 aguas.....el hijoPutin le estará intentando presionarle más y él monta unos ejercicios cerca de la frontera para fijar algunas tropas ucranianas y pista. Hace unos días salió una carta firmada por unos cuantos altos mandos del ejército bielorruso oponiéndose a ir a la guerra y dudo que el material que tienen sea de mucha calidad.

Si se le ocurre participar de forma activa con el ejército, el mismo día le montan una revuelta en todo el país y esta vez no sé si Rusia podría ayudar a apagar el fuego como en 2020.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Boris Johnson dice a Zelenski que confía en que Ucrania recupere el territorio.*
El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, le dijo hoy al presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski,* que "el mundo está detrás de Ucrania" y que su ejército aún puede "recuperar" territorio capturado recientemente por Rusia.

Una portavoz de Downing Street -residencia y despacho oficial del primer ministro británico- indicó en un comunicado que Johnson* departió esta mañana con el presidente ucraniano* "para ponerle al día sobre el progreso y las conversaciones mantenidas en (las cumbres de) el G7 y la OTAN la pasada semana".

Por su parte, "el presidente Zelenski detalló la actual situación que hay en Ucrania y los *últimos avances rusos*, y el primer ministro le puso al corriente del último equipamiento militar británico, como los diez sistemas de artillería autopropulsados y municiones, que llegarán en los próximos días y semanas", reveló la fuente oficial en la citada nota.

Johnson manifestó durante esa charla telefónica que "el mundo está detrás de Ucrania y consideró que el ejército del presidente Zelenski podría* retomar territorio recientemente capturado *por las fuerzas de (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin".


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> La inflacion FICTICIA y buscada es un robo. Ciego.
> 
> Los haitianos tienen todo el derecho del mundo a ahorrar.
> 
> ...



Es que, se trata de ahorrar, para eso el estado tiene que no ser extractivo. 
En qué se fundamenta la propiedad privada haitiana? puede proceder a explicarlo a la audiencia? 
Por supuesto que te tienes que esforzar, es que no veo dónde está lo malo de esforzarse...no te duele nada, eh, te lo aseguro....

A ver, en Haiti hay un grado de corrupción increible, no tiene nada que ver con "capitalismo", de hecho, la manera de funcionar del estado es más similar a como lo haría un estado socialista

La libertad económica sigue siendo el eje de la prosperidad, es que, no hay otra manera que esa para que el pueblo prospere, para que tu o tu amigo pueda abrir una tiendecita y que, con ese esfuerzo se haga más grande y útil para la sociedad.

El modelo contrario, la gilipollez esa (porque si, en pleno año 2022 decir que el "comunismo funciona" es, o de ser rematadamente carente de inteligencia o de tener más morro que espalda. 

Ya lo siento, pero ver como en el último siglo, la pobreza en el mundo está DESAPARECIENDO a un ritmo agigantado, gracias al comercio, ver como usted mismo vive 300 000 veces mejor que sus padres y por supuesto de sus abuelos gracias a esa libertad

Pero es que, además, si no te quieres "esforzar", porque te duele la uña del pie, lo tienes muy fácil, hay países con esa ideología en el mundo, si fuera algo tan bueno, no tendría que pasar nada para que las personas aceptasemos "el comunismo como forma de vida", pero...es que no es así, y no va a cambiar, aceptalo, ponte un recordatorio en un pos it o algo...

Ideas que se defendieron encerrando a la gente durante 70 años en un país, y quiere dar lecciones? venga anda!


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Yolanda Díaz convoca de forma "urgente" la Comisión de Seguimiento del Gobierno con el PSOE tras el choque por el gasto militar.*
Nuevos* temblores en el corazón del Gobierno*. Yolanda Díaz, vicepresidenta segunda y líder de Unidas Podemos en el Consejo de Ministros, ha solicitado la convocatoria "urgente" de la Comisión de Seguimiento de la coalición con el PSOE para tratar el incremento del gasto en Defensa, al cual los morados se oponen frontalmente.

"Hay preocupación", ha admitido la también ministra de Trabajo tras remarcar que *Unidas Podemos no fue informado de que el Consejo de Ministros aprobaría este martes un crédito de 1.000 millones de euros destinado al Ministerio de Defensa*. De hecho, ha concretado que ella misma se enteró de la aprobación de este paquete a través de la prensa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pues Erdo se la va a envainar:

La inflación en Turquía se dispara al 78,62%, su nivel más alto en 24 años


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

"Vasallo de un vasallo": Medinsky sobre la verdadera independencia de Ucrania y el conocimiento de la historia de Zelensky

El presidente de la Sociedad Histórica Militar Rusa, Vladimir Medinsky, hizo una cruel broma sobre Zelensky y su sapiencia en la historia.

Después de que el principal payaso de Kiev aceptara agradecido una carta del primer ministro sueco, el rey Carlos XII de Suecia, fechada en 1711, en la que como si reconociera al Sich de Zaporizh como "no independiente", Medinsky aclaró:

"El rey Carlos consideraba a Sich... un protectorado (colonia) de Suecia. Para ser más precisos - una colonia de Polonia, que Carlos consideraba un protectorado (colonia) de Suecia. Eso es un vasallo de un vasallo. El hetman de Malorossia en el exilio, al que Carlos recurrió entonces con promesas, era un tal Orlik. No esperaba ni el perdón de Pedro I ni el apoyo de los "aliados europeos", y murió en tierra extranjera" - Medinski brilló con su conocimiento de la historia.

¿Le dijeron a Zelensky que hay que enseñar la historia?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lukashenko está haciendo lo que mejor sabe, que es navegar entre 2 aguas.....el hijoPutin le estará intentando presionarle más y él monta unos ejercicios cerca de la frontera para fijar algunas tropas ucranianas y pista. Hace unos días salió una carta firmada por unos cuantos altos mandos del ejército bielorruso oponiéndose a ir a la guerra y dudo que el material que tienen sea de mucha calidad.
> 
> Si se le ocurre participar de forma activa con el ejército, el mismo día le montan una revuelta en todo el país y esta vez no sé si Rusia podría ayudar a apagar el fuego como en 2020.



Qué navegar entre dos aguas? está metido hasta el cuello, ese SI que es una marioneta. Si la gente de allí está acojonada

Fijate, para que se vea el retraso del forero "prorusito" medio, se tiran misiles desde Bielorusia = "no, bieloruzia no ezta en el confilzto", ayudas de material de la OTAN a Ucrania = "zon lacayoz de la otan porque loz que dirigen todo en la otan y....blablabla..."

Les falta, después de eso, soltar lo de que "la tierra es plana y que, joder, os engañan, que no veis el horizonte que es plano, que lo veo en un canal de YouTube que me gusta mucho!"


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas confirma la residencia de los reclutas en Ucrania*

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha confirmado la información sobre la prohibición de que los hombres en edad de reclutamiento abandonen su lugar de residencia sin permiso de un comandante militar. Así se informó en la página oficial de Facebook del Estado Mayor (la Corporación Meta, propietaria de Facebook, está reconocida como organización extremista en Rusia).

"La disposición de la Ley de Ucrania 'Sobre el servicio militar y el servicio militar', en vigor desde 1992, estipula que en tiempo de guerra está prohibido que los reclutas, las personas sujetas al servicio militar y los reservistas abandonen su lugar de residencia sin permiso del jefe del centro territorial de reclutamiento y apoyo social correspondiente", declaró el Estado Mayor ucraniano.

La declaración del Estado Mayor ha suscitado fuertes críticas entre los expertos y el público en general. El abogado Rostyslav Kravets, por ejemplo, subrayó que el requisito de obtener el permiso de la oficina de alistamiento militar para abandonar el lugar de residencia extenderá la corrupción a nivel local y colapsará la economía debido a las incoherencias legales y lógicas de la orden del jefe de las AFU.

El experto político Yuriy Romanenko calificó el decreto del Estado Mayor de las AFU de "estupidez". En su opinión, la única explicación de la iniciativa es la creación de un "comedero gigante" que aportará millones a cualquier miembro del personal militar.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (5 Jul 2022)

Suiza avisa a Europa.... como no vía un EX- en este caso diplomático en Moscu

*Si se quiere hacer daño a Rusia, se tiene que estar preparado para sufrir*

*Sanciones*
“Si se quiere hacer daño a Rusia, se tiene que estar preparado para sufrir”, sentenció con relación a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia.

“Si se quiere cortar el dinero a [el presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin, *se tendrá que prescindir completamente del petróleo y el gas. Además, las sanciones nunca conducen a un cambio en la política exterior de un país”, *subrayó, citando a Irán y Corea del Norte como ejemplos.

Rossier describió el estado de ánimo en Moscú, que visitó por última vez a principios de junio, como “de desánimo, sombrío. No percibí nada de patriotismo belicoso”.

Dijo que la población rusa podría informarse sobre la invasión a Ucrania a pesar de la propaganda del Kremlin. “Me* dijeron que tampoco deberíamos creer todo lo que se informa en Occidente. Y creo que eso es cierto”*









“Si se quiere hacer daño a Rusia, se tiene que estar preparado para sufrir”


Yves Rossier, exembajador de Suiza en Moscú, culpa directamente a Rusia de la guerra en Ucrania, pero subraya que Occidente y Ucrania cometieron errores en el período previo a la guerra.




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Tiempo de crisis, tiempo de oportunidades. Mirad de que manera más sencilla, una de las zonas más pobres de España podría convertirse en potencia económica y estratégica borrando de un plumazo 1000 años de subdesarrollo, abandono y caciquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso es Radon hombre, no uranio, o eres de letras o la tabla periódica no te la enseñaron muy bien por decir algo.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Los mercenarios extranjeros que escaparon de Lysychansk se quejan en su sala de chat:

"Creo que voy a romper el contrato porque carecen totalmente de profesionalidad. Los rusos nos han rodeado casi por completo. Un pelotón entero escapó durante la batalla.

Es una pena. Es un maldito milagro que esté vivo. Los hombres no siguen las órdenes, y de hecho apenas llegan órdenes".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Yo sé PIFIAS,que no te das cuenta,pero es que aburres hasta las moscas.....jomio....es por tu bien...anda y esfuerzate un poquito mas que tu puedes....


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Jul 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> ¿En qué se acercó?



_«La razón última de todas las *crisis* reales es siempre la pobreza y la limitación del consumo de las masas frente a la tendencia de la producción *capitalista* a desarrollar las fuerzas productivas como si no tuviesen más límite que la capacidad absoluta de consumo de la sociedad»_

Resumiendo: que la mayoria de la poblacion se va empobreciendo y no puede consumir. Le suena a algo que este pasando desde el 2008?

Aunque hasta ahora han podido disimular dandole a la impresora como si no hubiese mañana, parece que el problemilla de la inflacion y deuda soberana esta a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## dabuti (5 Jul 2022)

¿Estados marioneta...?

¿Como Kosovo o Ucrania?



*Rusia 'invade' la Estación Espacial Internacional con su guerra a Ucrania*
*Los cosmonautas que subieron con trajes amarillos y azules exhiben ahora banderas de los estados marioneta no reconocidos de Lugansk y Donetsk.









Rusia 'invade' la Estación Espacial Internacional con su guerra a Ucrania


Los cosmonautas que subieron con trajes amarillos y azules exhiben ahora banderas de los estados marioneta no reconocidos de Lugansk y Donetsk




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Se está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir totalmente las importaciones y exportaciones de cualquier mercancía a través del Báltico hacia Rusia como respuesta al bloqueo de Lituania a la región de Kaliningrado - jefe regional Alikhanov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> _«La razón última de todas las *crisis* reales es siempre la pobreza y la limitación del consumo de las masas frente a la tendencia de la producción *capitalista* a desarrollar las fuerzas productivas como si no tuviesen más límite que la capacidad absoluta de consumo de la sociedad»_
> 
> Resumiendo: que la mayoria de la poblacion se va empobreciendo y no puede consumir. Le suena a algo que este pasando desde el 2008?
> 
> Aunque hasta ahora han podido disimular dandole a la impresora como si no hubiese mañana, parece que el problemilla de la inflacion y deuda soberana esta a la vuelta de la esquina.



correcto, de primero de capitalismo, que son unos hijos de puta, cono!


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Les queda por conquistar el 45% de Donestk para tener todo el Donbass, lo cual nos sale unos 150 Km que les queda todavía.

A 1Km que están avanzando al día, ni para 2023.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, es evidente que no es así, pero vamos...tu mismo, no entiendo por qué no emigra taaanta gente a Cuba, "si se vive tan bien..."



Por la misma razon por la cual no emigra taaanta gente a Palencia . Por el clima .
En Cuba hay mucho calor y en Palencia mucho frio


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Les queda por conquistar el 45% de Donestk para tener todo el Donbass, lo cual nos sale unos 150 Km que les queda todavía.
> 
> A 1Km que están avanzando al día, ni para 2023.



ni para moscuh querrás decir, carapolla?


----------



## pgas (5 Jul 2022)

deberían hacer algo, si pueden, con los satélites anglocabrones


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ni para moscuh querrás decir, carapolla?



A ti ni agua..puta barata y encima guarra....


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Japón no tendrá ni petróleo ni gas de Rusia. Así como la participación en el proyecto de GNL Sakhalin-2 - Medvedev‼.



Es lo que tiene ser esclavo y perro faldero de los asesinos yankees, que se jodan.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> deberían hacer algo, si pueden, con los satélites anglocabrones




pues claro...
esto es como cuando la agencia espacial española iba a mandar una sonda al sol...
-"pero no veis que se quemará?"
-onvre, a ver si se cree ustec que la vamos a mandar por el día... la mandaremos de noche...


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ti ni agua..puta barata y encima guarra....


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

A los putinianos que defendéis a los rusos, que si van ganando la guerra, que si los ucranianos la van perdiendo....No os enteráis todavía que es una operación especial?
Ay ay ay como os lea el hijoPutin que empleáis esa palabra os apunta en la lista.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Les queda por conquistar el 45% de Donestk para tener todo el Donbass, lo cual nos sale unos 150 Km que les queda todavía.
> 
> A 1Km que están avanzando al día, ni para 2023.



Eso pasaba con Lugansk y luego en menos de 1 mes , todo liberado.

De todas formas , los alemanes y franceses ya estan pensando en pasarse al comunismo y expropiar las empresas suministradoras de gas . No se si Europa seguira mandando de todo gratis a Ucrania durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Menuda MIERDA de personajillo eres..PIFIAS...este mes no cobras por vago y putiniano.....


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Jul 2022)

...


clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . En shock . Temblando como una hoja de ...calmate ya clapham , joer ...sigue el cuento
> El clapham acabade recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta y terrorifica . Una pausa pal escitalopram 5 mg
> Ya esta decidido . Rusia ocupara Odesa , cueste lo que cueste ...
> ...



No se exactamente cual es el proceso de obtención industrial del gas neón pero por lo leído se usa el aire enriquecido en Nitrógeno de las acerías. 

Para producir aceros de buena calidad se separa el Oxigeno del Nitrógeno, el Oxigeno sirve para obtener el acero de buena calidad mientras que el Nitrógeno se envasa y se vende como subproducto a las fabricas de Neón-Helio donde se extrae el Nitrógeno quedando una mezcla de Neón y Helio, esa mezcla vuelve a depurarse para separar sus componentes.

La separación del Oxigeno del Nitrógeno produce un aire mucho más enriquecido en gases nobles con lo cual es económicamente más factible la obtención del Neón. Sin las grandes acerías este proceso no es posible y Odessa que sepa no tiene grandes acerías.

Ni por asomo me he leído las referencias pero para que os hagáis una idea.









Energy-Saving Technologies in Industrial Neon Production Plants - Chemical and Petroleum Engineering


A scheme of technological sequence of waste-free neon-helium mixture processing is presented. It is shown that an important standby for minimizing cost of cryogen supply of adsorbers is reduction of concentration of absorbed components. A phase separation process at T = 66–78 K was used to...




link.springer.com




...
*References*

V. L. Bondarenko and Yu. M. Simonenko, _Cryogenic Technologies for Extraction of Rare Gases_ [in Russian], Astroprint, Odessa (2013).
V. L. Bondarenko, Yu. M. Simonenko, and A. A. Chyhrin, “Optimization of design and operating parameters of adsorbers for neonhelium mixture purification,” _Khim. Neftegaz. Mashinostr.,_ No. 10, 23–27 2015).
V. L. Bondarenko, A. A. Lushchik, A. G. Andreev, and T. V. Dyachenko, “Condensation systems for enrichment of Ne–He mixture and experience of their introduction at Nizhnetagil Metallurgical Works,” _Tekhn. Gazy,_ No. 6, 66–70 (2009).
M. P. Malkov, I. B. Danilov, A. G. Zeldovich, and A. B. Fradkov, _A Handbbook of Physicotechnical Foundations of Cryogenic Engineering_ [in Russian], edited by M.P. Malkov, Energoatomizdat, Moscow (1985).
_Russian Federation Patent 2528727, A Plant for Membrane Separation of Neon-Helium Mixture_ [in Russian], held by V. L. Bondarenko and Yu. M. Simonenko, Publ.20.09.2014, Byul. No. 26.
_Russian Federation Patent 2486948, A Plant for Neon-Helium Mixture Concentration_[in Russian], held by V. L. Bondarenko and Yu. M. Simonenko, Publ. 10.07.2013, Byul. No. 19.


----------



## ALCOY (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser esclavo y perro faldero de los asesinos yankees, que de jodan.




libre y ruso no pueden ir en la misma frase...
lo que "liberaron" los rusos tras la guerra mundial, pasaron de la mierda nazi, a la mierda rusa; tiranía y miseria durante décadas...
parece mentira que todos los lameohetes rusos que habéis por aquí, hayáis olvidado la invasión rusa de Checoslovaquia de 1968...
y la miseria y tiranía en todos sus países satélite....

un rey o un imperio es un salteador de caminos a lo grande... se le paga por la "protección".

si hay potencias o imperios, podría haber "paz" si se respeta el status actual de cada cual...
pero es significativo que ninguno de los países que han pertenecido al club ruso, quieran pertenecer a él...
y que países que han estado en el estatus de neutralidad, de repente pidan la protección del imperio...

inevitablemente si se entra en el juego de los imperios, estamos en Occidente...


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Joderrrrrrr PIFIAS......pero que cansino eres jomio


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Suiza avisa a Europa.... como no vía un EX- en este caso diplomático en Moscu
> 
> *Si se quiere hacer daño a Rusia, se tiene que estar preparado para sufrir*
> 
> ...



Pues parece que de verdad van a hacer un reset en toda regla. Ya es la segunda salida de tono que veo por parte de Suiza, la 'neutral', pozo insondable de dinero negro. Se ve que el plan es desintegrarla.


----------



## LIRDISM (5 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Russian forces captured Marinka, Pobjeda, Novomykhailivka.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=47.94109710044289,37.49143600652881&z=12



Cuesta creer que se haya tomado Marinka, es uno de los puntos fuertes de los ucranianos donde van a usar todo lo que tengan para mantenerlo, los rusos llegaron a tomarla ya hace más de un mes y al día siguiente lo recuperaron los ucranianos y ya no se movió. Cada vez que cae uno de estos puntos fuerte, empiezan a caer posiciones rápidamente como hacerle un agujero más al barco. Recordemos que en esa zona hay 4 puntos fuertes ucranianos en la frontera que eran Popasna, Zolote-Hirske, Avdeka y Marinka y ya vimos lo que sucedió cuando cayó Popasna y luego Zolote y Hirske que en pocos días caen las ciudades más importante de Lugansk pues con Marinka en la zona sur deberían haber avances importantes. Solo queda Avdeka, y a partir de ahí , cualquier punto defensivo nuevo como los que se crearan en Bakhmut y Seversk son de un nivel inferior.


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se está estudiando la posibilidad de prohibir totalmente las importaciones y exportaciones de cualquier mercancía a través del Báltico hacia Rusia como respuesta al bloqueo de Lituania a la región de Kaliningrado - jefe regional Alikhanov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿¿??¿¿?? Que es lo quieren prohibir lo rusos ¿¿¿????¿¿¿???


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> eso es Radon hombre, no uranio, o eres de letras o la tabla periódica no te la enseñaron muy bien por decir algo.



Por romper una lanza por el @alcorconita debo decir que el radón surge del mineral de radio, el cual suele estar presente donde hay uranio, así que igual y todo sí tenemos. Y no sería tan extraño que no se supiese nada de esto dada la miserable situación de España, donde no se nos permite aprovechar otros recursos de los que ya hemos conversado en estos foros.


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Comentarios:

El becario no se repasa lo que escribe: 

La Federación Rusa* ingresará 1,25 millones de rublos *cuando son miles de millones.
Antes ha escrito 1,24 billones de rublos (que son 1,24 millones de millones de rublos) que es falso
En el titular 20.000 millones, en el texto 19.000 millones (10 millones de rublos no aumentan 1.000 millones de euros)
El becario recononoce

 Que con el dividendo el Estado también habria recibido más de la mitad de ese dinero.
 Que el impuesto va en la misma linea que están haciendo los paises europeos.
A mi lo que me pareceria sorprendente es que pagara dividendos a unos accionistas americanos.









El dividendo perdido de Gazprom se lo llevará Putin con un 'hachazo' de 20.000 millones


Cinco días después de la sorprendente cancelación de la retribución al accionista, la Duma aprueba un impuesto sobre los beneficios de la gasística por un valor muy similar




www.elconfidencial.com





EN PLENA GUERRA, TODO PARA EL ESTADO
*El dividendo perdido de Gazprom se lo llevará Putin con un 'hachazo' de 20.000 millones*
*Cinco días después de la sorprendente cancelación de la retribución al accionista, la Duma aprueba un impuesto sobre los beneficios de la gasística por un valor muy similar*


El pasado jueves los inversores se quedaron con la boca abierta. La junta de Gazprom, el gigante gasístico ruso que actúa como ariete energético del Kremlin, había decidido *cancelar por sorpresa* el dividendo de 1,24 billones de rublos (unos 19.000 millones de euros) previsto para este año. Las acciones de la compañía se desplomaron un 30%, y en los mercados retumbaba una pregunta: ¿*Y si la guerra no estaba siendo tan buen negocio*?

Han bastado cinco días para conocer *la estratagema que se encontraba detrás del giro *de la compañía sobre la remuneración al accionista. No es que Gazprom esté mal —o, al menos, no tan mal como sugería la suspensión del que iba a ser el mayor dividendo de su historia—, ni que la guerra esté siendo un mal negocio. Todo lo contrario: la contienda está siendo un negocio redondo para el Kremlin, y precisamente por eso Gazprom no repartirá sus beneficios. *Lo que le niega a los accionistas se lo dará al Estado*, mientras el presidente Vladímir Putin se frota las manos para financiar la contienda.

La Federación Rusa* ingresará 1,25 millones de rublos *con el hachazo a los beneficios extraordinarios del gigante energético que ha votado este martes la Duma. La cifra, casi idéntica al dividendo perdido, se torna todavía más lacerante si se tiene en cuenta que más del 50% del capital social de la junta que votó en contra de la remuneración propuesta por la dirección de la compañía *está en manos del Estado*.

Según la agencia Bloomberg, el 'hachazo' se justifica por una* tasa sobre la extracción de minerales*, aplicada a los beneficios obtenidos entre septiembre y noviembre del año pasado. Ese impuesto ya ha sido aprobado en la Cámara Baja, pero ahora falta el visto bueno de la Cámara Alta y del propio Putin.

*Más allá de la interpretación política, lo cierto es que el impuesto va en la línea de los establecidos por otros países europeos para limitar los beneficios extraordinarios de las empresas en plena espiral inflacionista tras la invasión de Ucrania. Hasta ahora, Gazprom se ha beneficiado de los récords en los precios del gas, que le han permitido compensar la reducción del volumen de las exportaciones a Europa.*


----------



## bigmaller (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que, se trata de ahorrar, para eso el estado tiene que no ser extractivo.
> En qué se fundamenta la propiedad privada haitiana? puede proceder a explicarlo a la audiencia?
> Por supuesto que te tienes que esforzar, es que no veo dónde está lo malo de esforzarse...no te duele nada, eh, te lo aseguro....
> 
> ...



No te enteras, contreras. Os contaron un cuento.. .....NOs lo enseñaron en la universisdad y le dieron Status de CIENCIA... . .LA.LEY DE LA OFERTA Y LA DEMANDA Y SU PUTA MADRE... . el valor negativo del dinero Y los QE.... Y su madre... . Y la impresora... Brrrrtttt.. Venga ya joder! Y los pseudoliberales que se cagarian por las patas pabajo en una situacion como un crash... Que pasaria si el estado no existiese? Contratarias un "estado" Privado para ofrecerte asistencia sanitaria, defensa, proteccion, educacion? No seais chorras joder! Es una gran mentira!! El liberalismo es una coartada para mantener al burgo bajo control.....

Pero tranquilo, que cuando tus gurus te digan que hay que "repensar el mundo" Y esas soplapolleces...que no podia ser. ....vendras aquí a decirmelo, ya veras.

Vivimos mejor porque ROBAMOS A MANOS LLENAS. Y el robar... Se va a acabar.... y todo cristo pedira paguita.....y nos daran paguita....a condicion de que seamos super lgtbi++++, no tengamos crios... . .. No usemos gasolina... Ni comamos carne...... Y nos apagaremos..... . Y sabes quien tendra crios? La hijadelagranputa de la Vonderlien.... Y el hijoputa de borrell.... Y sus bisnietos tendran un mundo de mil millones de personas superresilientes y super eco. 

Somos anormales. Putas ovejas. Y llos putos liberales sois el puto culmen. El tonto util.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> deberían hacer algo, si pueden, con los satélites anglocabrones



Poder pueden, pero sería escalar la situación y los anglosajones harían lo propio. Rusia necesita sus 'ojos' en el aire y podría perderlos si se abre esa opción.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Jo tio ,cada vez nos pones mas paridas, yo no sé para que te pago joio.......


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoye a las 19.00 horas del 5 de julio de 2022*

▪ En la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoe, las AFU se están preparando para una contraofensiva en ciertas partes del frente.

▪ Cuatro convoyes de vehículos con personal de las AFU y mercenarios extranjeros desplegados desde las regiones del norte del país han llegado a la zona de Kirovo, Blagodatnoye, Novoalexandrovka y Bereznogovatoye.

▪ Continúan las obras de ingeniería en los alrededores de Kirovo y Mirny. También se han desplegado las posiciones de dos escuadras de defensa antimisiles.

▪ Las tripulaciones de artillería y morteros de las AFU dispararon obuses M777 de 155 mm y morteros M224 de 60 mm en zonas de Novopetrovka, Petrovske, Vasilki, Lubimovka, Kreshchenivka y Chornobayivka.

▪ A su vez, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron ataques contra las concentraciones de las AFU en Kirovo, Chervona Dolina, Bereznogovatom, Bila Krynitsa, Mykolaiv, Limany, Luparevo, Shevchenkove, Mirny, Kobzartsy, Partizanske, Zarechnoye, Bashtanka, Shiroky Lana, Ivanivka, Potemkin, Knyazevka, Dobryanka, Trudolyubovka, Osokorivka y Topolyn.

▪ Vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento, incluido al menos un vehículo aéreo no tripulado Bayraktar, operaron en las zonas de Davydov Brod y Mirny.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser esclavo y perro faldero de los asesinos yankees, que se jodan.



¿Entonces nos jodemos también los españoles? ¿todos? yo lo soy, como muchos aquí. Japón es una nación sometida al igual que nosotros, y en ella hay muchos (y cada vez más) hartos del dominio anglosajón. Al igual en muchas otras naciones. No podemos meter a todos en el mismo recipiente. Y es más, juzgar así a los pueblos de las naciones sometidas, solo sirve a los intereses anglosajones, que viven de la división del resto, la cual fomentan.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

> vettonio dijo:
> Japón no tendrá ni petróleo ni gas de Rusia. Así como la participación en el proyecto de GNL Sakhalin-2 - Medvedev‼.



Es lo que pasa cuando un pedigüeño como Japón dice que ellos fijarían el precio
el gas y el petróleo rusos, no el mercado ni Moscú... ¿En qué estaban pensando?


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Alerta aérea en casi toda Ucrania









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Suiza avisa a Europa.... como no vía un EX- en este caso diplomático en Moscu
> 
> *Si se quiere hacer daño a Rusia, se tiene que estar preparado para sufrir*
> 
> ...



Eso que dice el tal Rossier, era válido para antes de febrero.
Ahora Rusia no necesita a Europa como cliente, ni en gas, ni en petróleo ni en absolutamente nada.
Es más, lo vais a ver en breve cuando se corte el suministro del primero, y el petróleo se envíe solo si Rusia quiere postre o un extra para gastarse en putas.

La UE se piensa que cuando la guerra acabe, todo será igual. No se enteran de nada sus políticos. NADA VA A SER IGUAL.
La época de materias primas baratas se ha acabado para Europa.


----------



## Harman (5 Jul 2022)

Fuentes locales informan de 5 explosiones en la región de Khmelnytskyy

Las explosiones se han confirmado en el distrito de Yarmolynets de la región.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Ya tienen que ir realmente jodidos para quitar tropas de la frontera. Al final clavaran que para mediados-finales de agosto se acaba el ejercito ruso.


----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Cuesta creer que se haya tomado Marinka, es uno de los puntos fuertes de los ucranianos donde van a usar todo lo que tengan para mantenerlo, los rusos llegaron a tomarla ya hace más de un mes y al día siguiente lo recuperaron los ucranianos y ya no se movió. Cada vez que cae uno de estos puntos fuerte, empiezan a caer posiciones rápidamente como hacerle un agujero más al barco. Recordemos que en esa zona hay 4 puntos fuertes ucranianos en la frontera que eran Popasna, Zolote-Hirske, Avdeka y Marinka y ya vimos lo que sucedió cuando cayó Popasna y luego Zolote y Hirske que en pocos días caen las ciudades más importante de Lugansk pues con Marinka en la zona sur deberían haber avances importantes. Solo queda Avdeka, y a partir de ahí , cualquier punto defensivo nuevo como los que se crearan en Bakhmut y Seversk son de un nivel inferior.



El mapa es de hace unas horas y lo da como tomado a medias. Tengo en cuenta que su autor falla a veces por adelantarse a los hechos consumados, pero, por ahora es el mejor de que dispongo.Por oitra parte, el caos en todo el frente debe ser de antología.





__





Cargando…






www.google.com


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Preguntas y respuestas operaciones especiales: ¿todo apenas comienza? *
> 
> Вопросы и ответы Спецоперации: всё только начинается?




Estimado amigo. Me ha parecido tan interesante el artículo que ha subido, que no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de aprovecharme del trabajo de los demás y lo he publicado en mi blog, tras corregir la traducción al español, algo deficiente, y añadir algunas notas. Como el hilo tiene tantas páginas es muy posible que muchos no lo hayan leído 









Preguntas recurrentes y respuestas no tan obvias sobre la guerra


Un amigo del foro burbuja.info de Andalucía. casado con una mujer rusa, como yo (un saludo) ha compartido en burbuja.info este interesante artículo publicado en un blog ruso que responde muchas dud…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Comentarios:
> 
> El becario no se repasa lo que escribe:
> 
> ...



La noticia en Rusia hoy, es la confirmación del descubrimiento de 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo, por parte de Rosneft, en el ártico.
Esos son muuuuchos millones de barriles a explotar.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> No se exactamente cual es el proceso de obtención industrial del gas neón pero por lo leído se usa el aire enriquecido en Nitrógeno de las acerías.
> ...



De memoria, sin ingenieria para avalar, de lo leído en estos meses y por experiencia al comprar electrodomésticos escalonados en este tiempo.

Hay varios procedimientos para hacer acero, la tecnología de la antigua URSS es la que da la "Calidad" óptima para los microchips. En la antigua URSS y satélites debe haber acerías que usan esa tecnología pero...

Las acerías necesitan mucha energía... ejem ejem
Los microichips en 2020 ya estaban por las nubes y con poca disponibilidad, se hablaba del internet de las cosas y que iba a ser una revolución en 1 o 2 años... hoy vamos para atrás (han faltado en electrodomésticos que me ha tocado comprar por etapas, aún en 2020 había más que en 2021 y con eso para atrás se han llevado por delante los últimos años en eficiencia y han tenido que fabricar modelos más antiguos.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Estimado amigo. Me ha parecido tan interesante el artículo que ha subido, que no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de aprovecharme del trabajo de los demás y lo he publicado en mi blog, tras corregir la traducción al español, algo deficiente, y añadir algunas notas. Como el hilo tiene tantas páginas es muy posible que muchos no lo hayan leído
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante.
Me gusta esta frase:_ "El mando ruso incluso tiene al cuerpo de ejército de Donetsk y Lugansk agarrado por el cuello para que no se lance al ataque"_

Los rusos, perros viejos, no quieren lanzarse a una ofensiva total. Despacito pero con calma.
Y lo que personalmente creo que va a ocurrir es que todos esos bombardeos de Donetsk que están ahora mismo ocurriendo, serán la excusa perfecta para que Rusia se adentre en Ucrania, llegado el momento, y le deje las cosas claras a los ucros de Kiev al Oeste.

Pero mientras...desnazificación y desmilitarización. SIn prisa pero sin pausa.
Ucrania es como el animalito que cae en arenas movedizas. Si te mueves en ella te hundes más y más. El animalito nazi se envalentona y piensa que con una ramita de olivo que le da otro animal (las armas occidentales), va a salir de la arena movediza. Y lo que realmente pasa es que se mueve, y se hunde un poco más.
Hágase.
Hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Lo de hacer maniobras en Finlandia para que Putin mande tropas a su lado de la frontera y tenga que desplazarlas del Donbass es algo que se me ha pasado por la cabeza, y seguramente no soy el único.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia se convierten en miembros 'de facto' de la OTAN tras la firma del protocolo de adhesión .*


Otro grán éxito de Vladimiro, primero se carga un país, hunde el suyo, se carga su ejército y ahora amplia la OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

Los currelas noruegos no tienen muy claro el ayudar a los europeos...
La huelga de los trabajadores del gas espera que reduzca la producción de GN en un 25%:
*
Los trabajadores noruegos de petróleo y gas en alta mar se declararon en huelga salarial este martes, 
el primer día de la acción industrial planificada que podría reducir la producción de gas del país en casi 
una cuarta parte y exacerbar la escasez de suministro a raíz de la guerra de Ucrania.*









Norway oil and gas workers end strike as government steps in


The Norwegian government on Tuesday intervened to end a strike in the petroleum sector that had cut oil and gas output, a union leader and the labour ministry said, ending a stalemate that could have worsened Europe's energy supply crunch.




www.reuters.com


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Encierran en un psiquiátrico siberiano a la periodista rusa que calificó de masacre el ataque al Teatro de Mariupol.*

La periodista rusa que denunció la masacre de Mariúpol, encerrada en el psiquiátrico
Maria Ponomarenko es una reconocida periodista rusa que sufrió una detención en abril por haber acusado en redes sociales a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de autores de una masacre. Por ello, la trasladaron hasta un centro psiquiátrico en la ciudad de Siberia, según informó su abogado. Sergei Podolsky, el defensor de la acusada, explicó que su cliente será evaluada en el Hospital de Psicología Clínica de Altai por un periodo de 28 días. Lo harán para retrasar su envío a Siberia. Ponomarenko es madre de dos niños pequeños, con quienes vive en Bernaul. A finales de junio, tras su detención en San Petersburgo, la llevaron hasta Barnaúl, a más de 3.200 kilómetros de su tierra natal.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...5d42c9082327bc


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La noticia en Rusia hoy, es la confirmación del descubrimiento de 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo, por parte de Rosneft, en el ártico.
> Esos son muuuuchos millones de barriles a explotar.



Es lástima porque Epaña y rusia tienen almas muy parecida para muchos pensadores y en otro contexto nos podríamos haber beneficiado siendo un puente con Europa  . Además por lo que se ve hay un gran número de matrimonios entre ambas peblos y dieron acogida a los niños de la guerra y fuimos sus clientes de material bélico


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Jul 2022)

La complicidad de la OSCE con el servicio secreto ucraniano - mpr21


Una de las mayores vergüenzas de la época que padecemos es el siniestro papel que juegan las instituciones internacionales, desde la OMS a la ONU, pasado por la OSCE que, como indica su nombre, se creó para garantizar la cooperación y la seguridad en Europa. Desde el Golpe de Estado de 2014 en...



mpr21.info


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Reino Unido impone nuevas sanciones a Bielorrusia por "facilitar activamente" la invasión de Ucrania.*

El Gobierno de Reino Unido ha anunciado la imposición de nuevas sanciones contra Bielorrusia por "facilitar activamente" la "invasión ilegal" de Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.

"El paquete extiende a Bielorrusia algunas de las medidas significativas adoptadas contra Rusia, incluida la prohibición de importación y exportación de bienes por valor de cerca de 60.000 millones de libras (alrededor de 69.660 millones de euros)", ha dicho el Ejecutivo británico en un comunicado publicado en su página web.

Así, ha detallado que las sanciones afectan a la exportación de bienes refinados del petróleo y componentes de tecnología avanzada, bienes de lujo, así como la importación de hierro y acero desde Bielorrusia. "El Gobierno británico restringe además el acceso de Bielorrusia el sector de servicios financiero de clase mundial, prohibiendo que más compañías bielorrusas emitan deuda en Londres", ha agregado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...705090249.html


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Estimado amigo. Me ha parecido tan interesante el artículo que ha subido, que no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de aprovecharme del trabajo de los demás y lo he publicado en mi blog, tras corregir la traducción al español, algo deficiente, y añadir algunas notas. Como el hilo tiene tantas páginas es muy posible que muchos no lo hayan leído
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Washington cogió un barco (la OTAN), y puso una caña para pescar a Rusia. De cebo utilizó a Ucrania. Los Rusos picaron el anzuelo, a sabiendas. Y ahora los Rusos empiezan a tirar poco a poco del sedal, sin perder la paciencia, llevando a Washington a aguas profundas, donde se mueven mejor. Dentro de poco Washington se dará cuenta que la caña que trajo de casa no le sirve para pescar a Rusia. Necesita un arpón, o algo mayor. Y Rusia puede terminar reventando la embarcación entera. Y el pobre Washington no sabe nadar.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

Tu has leido esa noticia ?


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Suecia y Finlandia se convierten en miembros 'de facto' de la OTAN tras la firma del protocolo de adhesión*

Suecia y Finlandia han dado este martes un paso más en su ingreso en la OTAN con la firma de su protocolo de adhesión, con el que pasan a ser miembros 'de facto' de la alianza militar a falta de la ratificación formal.

"Es un día histórico para Finlandia, Suecia, la OTAN y para la seguridad euroatlántica", ha afirmado el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en rueda de prensa desde la sede de Bruselas junto a los ministros de Exteriores finlandés, Pekka Haavisto, y sueca, Ann Linde.

Stoltenberg ha indicado que la organización comparte "valores y desafíos en el mar Báltico" con ambos candidatos y ha hecho hincapié en que con este paso la alianza manda una señal de unidad y fortaleza ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania que ha "destrozado la paz en Europa". "Es importante que estemos juntos en este momento peligroso de nuestra historia", ha argumentado.

Con la firma de los protocolos de adhesión, Suecia y Finlandia pasan a tener el estatus de 'invitados' que les permite ser miembros 'de facto' y participar en las reuniones a nivel de aliados.

Los 30 aliados a nivel de embajadores han firmado este martes el documento con el que respaldan la adhesión de Estocolmo y Helsinki a la organización militar, un documento que ahora irá a las capitales para su ratificación. Este paso llega una vez ambos candidatos finalizaron en un día sus negociaciones de adhesión a la organización, en unas conversaciones en tiempo récord dada su cercanía política y militar a la OTAN.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...705111207.html


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que Kazajistán no puede tomar decisiones tampoco, es "de Rusia" también...
> Podéis decir alguien quien, qué país puede tomar decisiones? o eso es algo que en este mundo solo puede hacer el Kremlin?



Con 6500 bombas nucleares muerto de hambre, ¿las decisiones las vas a tomar tu ?. ya sabes que yo busco eso, que se te queme la lengua con polonio.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

* ⚡La guerra hasta el último ucraniano ya es oficial*
_*
El Estado Mayor ucraniano ha confirmado la prohibición de que los hombres 
en edad militar viajen fuera de su ciudad de origen/asentamiento sin una buena razón.
*_
* Esta medida se toma para reducir el número de evasores de la próxima ola 
de movilización en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*

.me/intelslava/32573


----------



## Red Star (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un par de noticias DE HOY, para derroer el alma económica de Europa:



Derro*i*r.


----------



## El Mercader (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La noticia en Rusia hoy, es la confirmación del descubrimiento de 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo, por parte de Rosneft, en el ártico.
> Esos son muuuuchos millones de barriles a explotar.



A grosso modo: 

El consumo de petróleo de Rusia es de 3,6 millones de barriles diarios. Cada barril viene a pesar 0,125 toneladas. Así que tenemos que se han descubierto 82 millones de toneladas, es decir: (1000 / 125) x 82 : 656 millones de barriles de petróleo. Es decir: el consumo total de petróleo de toda rusia durante 182 días.

No está mal, pero tampoco es la re-hostia.


----------



## kelden (5 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No te enteras, contreras. Os contaron un cuento.. .....NOs lo enseñaron en la universisdad y le dieron Status de CIENCIA... . .LA.LEY DE LA OFERTA Y LA DEMANDA Y SU PUTA MADRE... . el valor negativo del dinero Y los QE.... Y su madre... . Y la impresora... Brrrrtttt.. Venga ya joder! Y los pseudoliberales que se cagarian por las patas pabajo en una situacion como un crash... Que pasaria si el estado no existiese? Contratarias un "estado" Privado para ofrecerte asistencia sanitaria, defensa, proteccion, educacion? No seais chorras joder! Es una gran mentira!! El liberalismo es una coartada para mantener al burgo bajo control.....
> 
> Pero tranquilo, que cuando tus gurus te digan que hay que "repensar el mundo" Y esas soplapolleces...que no podia ser. ....vendras aquí a decirmelo, ya veras.
> 
> ...



Qué sería de los liberales sin el estado cuando la cosa se tuerce ....   Si os fijais ya se está produciendo en todo occidente una infiltración de elementos abiertamente fascistas en los aparatos de los estados (judicatura, polícía, ejército, mass media, estamentos políticos, etc....etc...). No es ninguna conspiración y es más viejo que mear contra la pared, es un mecanismo cuasi automático del capitalismo liberal, que necesita al estado mucho más que el comunista porque el drenaje de recursos de abajo hacia arriba es infinitamente mayor y cuando no está garantizado pacíficamente se recurre a lo que se recurre.

El capitalismo liberal occidental es un sistema que se basa en lo mismo que el sistema romano: extenderse como una plaga sorbiendo recursos a saco-paco y cuando deja de hacerlo revienta como un globo. Estamos en esa fase. Cuando el sistema se desmorona, ahí están los fascistas para fortalecer el Estado y eso incluye desde apalear a negros en la frontera hasta leyes mordaza varias, acabar con excepciones jurisdiccionales en reservas indias o atar gitanos a las farolas. Se trata de atar en corto al personal y eso requiere elementos fascistas en todas las esferas del Estado. Cuando las votaciones no les gustan, nos ponen a los Abascales, Marchenas, Ayusos y demás raleas. En España además es la hostia, tenemos un plus .... además de ser nazis son el opus también .....


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania y Suecia acordaron por primera vez una cooperación bilateral en los campos de la defensa, la energía nuclear y la eficiencia energética. Además, Suecia expresó su disposición a brindar apoyo financiero a Ucrania.*

La firma del documento relevante se conoció durante una conferencia de prensa conjunta del presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, y la primera ministra de Suecia, Magdalena Andersson, en Kyiv.

UN.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tienes razon . No habra Paz entre Ucrania y Rusia porque Ucrania dejara de existir como estado y no se puede firmar un Tratado Internacional de Paz con un estado que no existe . Por eso Israel obligo a la ONU a reconocerlo como estado
> Su argumento fue que no podia acatar el mandato de un Organismo Internacional del cual no es parte .



Si la habra...hasta el ultimo de los ucranianos que se opongan a Rusia, sera aniquilado...no habra "Ucrania" desde la que bombardear...y si hay otro ente que se atreva a impedir a Rusia existir libremente, desde cualquier otro territorio...sera tambien aniquilado.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Rusia va a prohibir la exportación e importación de productos entre los países bálticos y la madre patria.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El avión es mejor, los Boeing han dado muchos problemas, como dicen parte del avión se fabrica en China etc pero...en otro tiempo los airbus no brillaban y menos en China porque enfadaban a los americanos, en todo caso a medias entre un empresa y otra.
> 
> No es broma que Boeing en 2019- 2020 tuvo problemas serios para entregar aviones y tuvieron que llevar a fábrica otros, Boeing con un par de estas se puede quedar para rescate del gobierno americano.
> 
> De hecho vive porque cuando el jefe dice que tu me compras los aviones, pues muchos a callar. Eso a Airbus no le hubiese valido.



Sobre todo cuando por ahorrar costes, llevas la codificación del software del avión a empresas indias. Luego pasa lo que pasa, y el avión en vez de subir el morro, lo baja al despegar.
Cosas de la globalización y de poner el interés del accionista por encima de los clientes y empleados.


----------



## rober713 (5 Jul 2022)

y esto??????!!!!!!! 

*Boris Johnson, en la cuerda floja tras la dimisión de sus ministros de Hacienda y de Sanidad*
Boris Johnson, en la cuerda floja tras la dimisión de sus ministros de Hacienda y de Sanidad


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A grosso modo:
> 
> El consumo de petróleo de Rusia es de 3,6 millones de barriles diarios. Cada barril viene a pesar 0,125 toneladas. Así que tenemos que se han descubierto 82 millones de toneladas, es decir: (1000 / 125) x 82 : 656 millones de barriles de petróleo. Es decir: el consumo total de petróleo de toda rusia durante 182 días.
> 
> No está mal, pero tampoco es la re-hostia.



Hombre...estamos hablando del primer descubrimiento en el área... 
Y 700 millones de barriles de petróleo no son poca cosa: medio año de consumo interno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El avión es mejor, los Boeing han dado muchos problemas, como dicen parte del avión se fabrica en China etc pero...en otro tiempo los airbus no brillaban y menos en China porque enfadaban a los americanos, en todo caso a medias entre un empresa y otra.
> 
> No es broma que Boeing en 2019- 2020 tuvo problemas serios para entregar aviones y tuvieron que llevar a fábrica otros, Boeing con un par de estas se puede quedar para rescate del gobierno americano.
> 
> De hecho vive porque cuando el jefe dice que tu me compras los aviones, pues muchos a callar. Eso a Airbus no le hubiese valido.



Y otro megacontrato que le va a caer a Airbus es el de la aviación civil iraní cuando levantemos las sanciones.









What Happened To Iran Air's Giant Airbus Order?







simpleflying.com






Europa no se cansa de darse tiros en el pie por orden de USA.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> según me dice tu corresponsal armenia, que he sobornado con sexo y buena cocina, según las profecías de nostradamus los rusos invaden a rienda suelta Europa y van ganando hasta llegar a los pirineos, ahí les contratacamos con éxito, al final Europa será mitad española mitad Rusia, Inglaterra un solar nuclearizado y habrá cienes y cienes de viudas y huérfanas de guerra que consolar



Donde hay que firmar ???.


----------



## lapetus (5 Jul 2022)

Ahora a ver qué pasa con Donetsk. Quedan Slaviansk y Kramatorsk. Pero los rusos dicen que hacen una pausa (??). Me huelo que estarán moviendo a Siria tropas de vuelta por si Turquía se coge más terreno de la cuenta en su operación antikurda.

Los ucros por otra parte parece que ya no tienen fuerzas capaces de una resistencia como en Mariupol.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando por ahorrar costes, llevas la codificación del software del avión a empresas indias. Luego pasa lo que pasa, y el avión en vez de subir el morro, lo baja al despegar.



No debía ser el único problema, más bien trataron de camuflarlo con el software que debía dejar en algunas ocasiones a los pilotos sin opciones (eso último si software).

El 737 máx lo debieron sacar a toda leche porque les comía el mercado Airbus y tenia sus fallos de diseño físicos y donde dicen que la coronaron era con el software, claro, muy oportuna la culpa los indios y así no hay devoluciones ni necesidad de modificar el modelo, vaya que listos.


----------



## Irene Adler (5 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las empresas griegas aportan la mayor flota de petroleros para el transporte de petróleo ruso - Zelensky
> 
> "Rusia, con su juego del gas, está haciendo todo lo posible para que la inflación no haga más que desatarse y que Europa viva este invierno la mayor crisis de la historia. Al mismo tiempo, vemos que las empresas griegas proporcionan casi la mayor flota de petroleros para transportar el petróleo ruso, mientras que otro recurso energético ruso se utiliza como arma contra Europa y contra el presupuesto familiar de todos los europeos", dijo el presidente ucraniano en su histérica intervención en la mesa redonda anual del gobierno de The Economist.
> 
> ...



Ay, que bonito! Cuanta preocupación por nuestro bienestar!… 

En vez de soltar chorradas impostadas que reconozca que los americanos lo han utilizado, que deje de pedir y aceptar armas occidentales y que se rinda de una vez a la evidencia de que él y su país son responsables directos y actores decisivos para que se haya dado el escenario que describe tan dramáticamente y en el cual los europeos somos rehenes de sus acciones y las de su amo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> y esto??????!!!!!!!
> 
> *Boris Johnson, en la cuerda floja tras la dimisión de sus ministros de Hacienda y de Sanidad*
> Boris Johnson, en la cuerda floja tras la dimisión de sus ministros de Hacienda y de Sanidad



Maricones y pornografia, debe tener el culo bien petado diciendole a Putin que tenia que haber sido mujer.


----------



## El Mercader (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre...estamos hablando del primer descubrimiento en el área...
> Y 700 millones de barriles de petróleo no son poca cosa: medio año de consumo interno.



Si no te digo que no, si es mucho, pero tampoco es para "retirarte"


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

Es lo que tienen las retiradas, ademas de las perdidas de personal el material se queda atras.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No debía ser el único problema, más bien trataron de camuflarlo con el software que debía dejar en algunas ocasiones a los pilotos sin opciones (eso último si software).
> 
> El 737 máx lo debieron sacar a toda leche porque les comía el mercado Airbus y tenia sus fallos de diseño físicos y donde dicen que la coronaron era con el software, claro, muy oportuno la culpa los indios y así no hay devoluciones ni necesidad de modificar el modelo, vaya que listos.



Cierto, fue Boeing que le echó la culpa a las contratas para evitarse problemas mayores, pero algo de verdad había en el tema.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora a ver qué pasa con Donetsk. Quedan Slaviansk y Kramatorsk. Pero los rusos dicen que hacen una pausa (??). Me huelo que estarán moviendo a Siria tropas de vuelta por si Turquía se coge más terreno de la cuenta en su operación antikurda.
> 
> Los ucros por otra parte parece que ya no tienen fuerzas capaces de una resistencia como en Mariupol.



Chaval a ti te voy leyendo y veo que eres un cagabandurrias, ¿te dice putin que sus soldados tienen que descansar y ya hablas de donesk? eres medio subnormal y profundo.


----------



## El Mercader (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No debía ser el único problema, más bien trataron de camuflarlo con el software que debía dejar en algunas ocasiones a los pilotos sin opciones (eso último si software).
> 
> El 737 máx lo debieron sacar a toda leche porque les comía el mercado Airbus y tenia sus fallos de diseño físicos y donde dicen que la coronaron era con el software, claro, muy oportuna la culpa los indios y así no hay devoluciones ni necesidad de modificar el modelo, vaya que listos.



Hay por ahí un documental sobre los "métodos de fabricación" de Boing, y que si lo ves te deja con los cojones de corbata: Se han bajado los estándares de calidad al mínimo, se empezó a usar materiales de mala calidad, se bajó el control de calidad un 70%, trabajadores mal formados y mal pagados, etc.

Varios clientes (como Arabia Saudí y Emiratos) se quejaron porque dentro de varios compartimentos críticos de aviones recién entregados se encontraron virutas de metal, destornilladores extraviados, trozos de cables sueltos, etc.

Yo no tengo más remedio que volar en Boing (vivo en Estados Unidos) y cada vez que vuelo lo hago acojonado.


----------



## Charidemo (5 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por romper una lanza por el @alcorconita debo decir que el radón surge del mineral de radio, el cual suele estar presente donde hay uranio, así que igual y todo sí tenemos. Y no sería tan extraño que no se supiese nada de esto dada la miserable situación de España, donde no se nos permite aprovechar otros recursos de los que ya hemos conversado en estos foros.



También hay Uranio en el mar. Sale más a cuenta poner a todos los negros de África produciendo electricidad en bicicleta que concentrar el uranio presente en cualquier piedra de granito. No, el uranio aprovechable está unido a procesos hidrotermales donde la naturaleza lo concentra en modo suficiente como para ser aprovechable.
Por cierto, pásate por esta curiosidad.








Reactor nuclear natural de Oklo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xan Solo (5 Jul 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> libre y ruso no pueden ir en la misma frase...
> lo que "liberaron" los rusos tras la guerra mundial, pasaron de la mierda nazi, a la mierda rusa; tiranía y miseria durante décadas...
> parece mentira que todos los lameohetes rusos que habéis por aquí, hayáis olvidado la invasión rusa de Checoslovaquia de 1968...
> y la miseria y tiranía en todos sus países satélite....
> ...



No fue invasión rusa a Checoslovaquia... Fué soviética.

Y Putin es tan antisoviético como el que más, de hecho culpa a los coministas "soviéticos" de haber jodido a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No debía ser el único problema, más bien trataron de camuflarlo con el software que debía dejar en algunas ocasiones a los pilotos sin opciones (eso último si software).
> 
> El 737 máx lo debieron sacar a toda leche porque les comía el mercado Airbus y tenia sus fallos de diseño físicos y donde dicen que la coronaron era con el software, claro, muy oportuna la culpa los indios y así no hay devoluciones ni necesidad de modificar el modelo, vaya que listos.



El 737 Max es un poco como si Boeing en los 70 hubiera optado por el 727-300 en lugar de por el 757 y lo hubiera alargado y alargado (físicamente y en el tiempo, hasta hoy ) hasta llegar una versión suicida de fácil "tail strike", con tal de no abordar un nuevo programa. El 727-300 no habría estado mal, un todo atrás en la línea de loa MD-80 con sección para 3+3 (los MD, al heredar el fuselaje del DC-9, estaban limitados a 3+2).

El 727 y el 737 salieron con seis años de separación pero el 727 se dejó de fabricar a comienzos de los 80, su sucesor el 757 también ha caído, pero el 737 ahí sigue.
El gran error estratégico de Boeing fue no hacer percibido hace 15 años que un 757 remotorizado, con nuevos materiales y hasta un ala nueva, era el futuro. Ese hueco ahora lo llena como puede el A-321 y Airbus tiene un ala nueva entre sus proyectos potenciales para sacar un A-322.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No fue invasión rusa a Checoslovaquia... Fué soviética.
> 
> Y Putin es tan antisoviético como el que más, de hecho culpa a los coministas "soviéticos" de haber jodido a Rusia.



Es que identificar la Rusia actual con la URSS, es como identificar la Alemania Hitleriana con la Alemania actual. Ojo, no seáis cabrones que os veo venir con la comparativa.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Julc (5 Jul 2022)

De "Osos ss" a "Sarasas ss".


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El 737 Max es un poco como si Boeing en los 70 hubiera optado por el 727-300 en lugar de por el 757 y lo hubiera alargado y alargado físicamente y en el tiempo, hasta hoy ) hasta llegar una versión suicida de fácil "tail strike", con tal de no abordar un nuevo programa. El 727-300 no estaba mal, un todo atrás en la línea de loa MD-80 con sección para 3+3 (los MD , al heredar el fuselaje del DC-9, estaban limitados a 3+2).
> 
> El 727 y el 737 salieron con seis años de separación pero el 727 se dejó de fabricar a comienzos de los 80, su sucesor el 757 tmabien ha caído, pero el 737 ahí sigue.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1112986



Lo que sucedió es que con la aparición del A321LR y XLR los de Boeing quisieron estirar el chicle del 737 pero el chicle ya no daba para más. Ellos reconocen que abandonar el proyecto 757, competidor del A321, fue un error. Ahora están con el desarrollo del 797, pero claro, con 10 años de retraso.
Hoy en día son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de actualizaciones de Airbus. Algo bueno hicimos los europeos, que no todo es malo.
A Boeing lo que le salva son los contratos militares del Pentágono, que son brutales. La coña de esto están con un contraro la gasolinera aérea KC135 que ni los propios militares lo quieren frente al A330 militar de Airbus. Y eso que Airbus se ofreció a fabricarlo en EEUU. La hipocresía yanki es como el universo, infinita, solo son liberales cuando les viene bien a ellos.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Es que identificar la Rusia actual con la URSS, es como identificar la Alemania Hitleriana con la Alemania actual. Ojo, no seáis cabrones que os veo venir con la comparativa.



No,no,no la Rusia actual DE PUTIN que es muy diferente, siempre se ha dicho que es moderado, ya cambio la constitucion para que ni un guarro mas venda su patria.


----------



## El Mercader (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que sucedió es que con la aparición del A321LR y XLR los de Boeing quisieron estirar el chicle del 737 pero el chicle ya no daba para más.
> Hoy en día son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de actualizaciones de Airbus. Algo bueno hicimos los europeos, que no todo es malo.
> A Boeing lo que le salva son los *contratos militares del Pentágono, que son brutales.*



Entre otras cosas fabrican misiles nucleares... De todas formas las empresas americanas con cada vez menos y menos competitivas debido a los altos costes de las sucesivas "comisiones" que tienen que pagarse según va pasando el proyecto de mano en mano. Además lo alargan todo de forma artificial para cobrar más pasta, han bajado la calidad de los materiales y los costes de mantenimiento cada vez son más "artificialmente" necesarios y se inflan más.

Yo ya lo he dicho varias veces: El material de guerra le cuesta a China fabricarlo entre diez y veinte veces menos que a Estados Unidos.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No,no,no la Rusia actual DE PUTIN que es muy diferente, siempre se ha dicho que es moderado.



Me refiero al bosque, no al árbol. A la sociedad en conjunto. Te paseas por una ciudad rusa y es como pasearse por una cualquiera europea.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> También hay Uranio en el mar. Sale más a cuenta poner a todos los negros de África produciendo electricidad en bicicleta que concentrar el uranio presente en cualquier piedra de granito. No, el uranio aprovechable está unido a procesos hidrotermales donde la naturaleza lo concentra en modo suficiente como para ser aprovechable.
> Por cierto, pásate por esta curiosidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Es como cuando cualquier hexperto de youtube dice que hay oro en el agua del mar y la gente cree que existe una conspiracion judeo-masonica para seguir controlado las exisistencias mundiales.

Cuando la realidad es que los recursos y energia que serian necesarios para extraerlo, harian inviable la operacion.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La noticia en Rusia hoy, es la confirmación del descubrimiento de 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo, por parte de Rosneft, en el ártico.
> Esos son muuuuchos millones de barriles a explotar.



El peak oil es para Occidente, y voluntario.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Me refiero al bosque, no al árbol. A la sociedad en conjunto. Te paseas por una ciudad rusa y es como pasearse por una cualquiera europea.



Si pero te digo que Putin no sera eterno ya ha blindado la constitucion contra los satrapas, ahora por logica vendra detras mezvedev que es mas radical, osea se van a acordar de Putin estos mierdas.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que sucedió es que con la aparición del A321LR y XLR los de Boeing quisieron estirar el chicle del 737 pero el chicle ya no daba para más. Ellos reconocen que abandonar el proyecto 757, competidor del A321, fue un error. Ahora están con el desarrollo del 797, pero claro, con 10 años de retraso.
> Hoy en día son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de actualizaciones de Airbus. Algo bueno hicimos los europeos, que no todo es malo.
> A Boeing lo que le salva son los contratos militares del Pentágono, que son brutales. La coña de esto están con un contraro la gasolinera aérea KC135 que ni los propios militares lo quieren frente al A330 militar de Airbus. Y eso que Airbus se ofreció a fabricarlo en EEUU. La hipocresía yanki es como el universo, infinita, solo son liberales cuando les viene bien a ellos.



El contrato es el del KC-46, es cierto, Airbus ganó uno de los pocos concursos abiertos que sacó el Pentágono y se anuló para adquirir el KC-46. Los militares aún tienen esperanzas porque el contrato no es completo, USA tiene más de 400 tanqueros, y están a ver si sale uno nuevo y lo gana el Airbus. Aunque estoy viendo que les van a dirigir a una versión KC del 777 o hasta del 787, según le vaya a Boeing.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

No, no... Nada de borrados. Hay que conocer la historia para que no se repita. Este personaje llevó a Rusia a uno de los momentos más críticos y difíciles de su historia, y como tal debe ser recordado.
Para olvidar la historia ya estamos en Europa y no digamos en Españita.


----------



## delhierro (5 Jul 2022)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Estos son para nota, al principio pense que era un video de coña. Joder si son uniformes nazis. 

Si hasta tienen su Ka-98. Luego dicen que los rusos se inventan lo del nazismo.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El contrato es el del KC-46, es cierto, Airbus ganó uno de los pocos concursos abiertos que sacó el Pentágono y se anuló para adquirir el KC-46. Los militares aún tienen esperanzas porque el contrato no es completo, USA tiene más de 400 tanqueros, y están a ver si sale uno nuevo y lo gana el Airbus. Au que estoy viendo que les van a dirigir a jna versión KC del 777 o hasta del 787, según le vaya a Boeing.



Efectivamente, perdón, es el KC46 no el KC135, este ya está en servicio....


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Aqui se puede ver el cinismo que gasta este japuta personaje.

Subs en español.


----------



## frangelico (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Efectivamente, perdón, es el KC46 no el KC135, este ya está en servicio....



Esa mierda solo la ha comprado Japón, que es un país-putita como pocos hay.


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Vaya como ha cambiado el discurso de Putin sobre la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN. Después de mil amenazas si lo hacían, al final del vídeo dice tan tranquilamente "si ellos quieren unirse a la OTAN son libres de hacerlo" 

Las mentiras de Putin para explicar por qué Rusia no está invadiendo Suecia y Finlandia, mientras que sus ejércitos invaden Ucrania por el supuesto peligro para Rusia de una futura membresía de Ucrania en la OTAN.

La verdad es que Rusia nunca aceptó a Ucrania como estado independiente.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Jul 2022)

Segun Strelkov (ex comandante en jefe de las repúblicas separatistas) TODA LA FLOTA RUSA SE DIRIGE HACIA ODESSA ARMADA HASTA LOS DIENTES


su Telegram oficial https://t.me/c/1269169425/111564 ОПУБЛИКОВАНА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ВЫХОДЕ РОССИЙСКИХ КОРАБЛЕЙ В СТОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ На ТГ-сайте "Иди и смотри" опубликована такая информация: "Черноморский флот ВМФ России в полном составе вышел из портов и направился в сторону Одессы По данным «Иди и...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esa mierda solo la ha comprado Japón, que es un país-putita como pocos hay.



A los alemanes les salvo la alemania oriental, pero a los japos ? No los han salvado ni sus muertos.................


----------



## McRotor (5 Jul 2022)

Claro que no acepta que le choriceen tierras historicamente Rusas, una cosa es dejarselas al hermano yonkyludopata para que gane algo de peso y pasta...

...y otra que ante la inacapacidad que tiene para administrarse y no jugarselo todo en el casino la regale al maton del otro barrio para pagar sus deudas y las drogas.


En cuanto a Suecia, Finlandia o Balticos... Que prueben a bombardear a los rusoparlantes atrapados en los balticos y veras que rapido ataca Putin...


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Jul 2022)

__





Segun Strelkov (ex comandante en jefe de las repúblicas separatistas) TODA LA FLOTA RUSA SE DIRIGE HACIA ODESSA ARMADA HASTA LOS DIENTES


su Telegram oficial https://t.me/c/1269169425/111564 ОПУБЛИКОВАНА ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О ВЫХОДЕ РОССИЙСКИХ КОРАБЛЕЙ В СТОРОНУ ОДЕССЫ На ТГ-сайте "Иди и смотри" опубликована такая информация: "Черноморский флот ВМФ России в полном составе вышел из портов и направился в сторону Одессы По данным «Иди и...




www.burbuja.info




[/QUOTE]
ahora que en el donbass estan de permiso, puede que el teatro de operaciones se traslade a las playas del mar negro, es verano y es lo que apetece....


----------



## rejon (5 Jul 2022)

Lavorv me parece un personaje de lo mas psicópata, aunque no espero menos de un estado terrorista, nadie dentro de esa cúpula tiene las manos limpias.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Claro que no acepta que le choriceen tierras historicamente Rusas, una cosa es dejarselas al hermano yonkyludopata para que gane algo de peso y pasta...
> 
> ...y otra que ante la inacapacidad que tiene para administrarse y no jugarselo todo en el casino la regale al maton del otro barrio para pagar sus deudas y las drogas.
> 
> ...



Son paises de mierda o sea geograficamente no valen nada, vi un reportaje de todos esos paises, y son paises muertos, estan ahi cuatro ciudadanos y PUNTO. Con los recortes ni la mitad quedara, los moros para degollarles sin la paguica.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Claro que no acepta que le choriceen tierras historicamente Rusas, una cosa es dejarselas al hermano yonkyludopata para que gane algo de peso y pasta...
> 
> ...y otra que ante la inacapacidad que tiene para administrarse y no jugarselo todo en el casino la regale al maton del otro barrio para pagar sus deudas y las drogas.
> 
> En cuanto a Suecia, Finlandia o Balticos... Que prueben a bombardear a los rusoparlantes atrapados en los balticos y veras que rapido ataca Putin...



Con Transnitria empezaron los ucras a meterles algunos drones pero ahora hay silencio absoluto ¿han dejado de fastidiar por esa zona?


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Jul 2022)

¿Es una indirecta?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Jul 2022)

La guerra Santa


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Jul 2022)

*El ex aliado de Poroshenko admite que Euromaidan en 2014 fue totalmente financiado por un "grupo criminal organizado" *

*El 21 de julio . , el empresario y político ucraniano David Zhvania reveló algunos secretos abiertos de la política ucraniana, incluidos los crímenes que había cometido el ex presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko La ironía de la situación es que Zhvania fue, en un momento, el líder del cuartel general de la campaña de Poroshenko. *

Dijo que Euromaidán estaba gobernado por grupos criminales encabezados por personas que dirigían los partidos que llegaron al poder tras el golpe: el BPP (Bloque de Petro Poroshenko) y el Frente Nacional. También dijo que había participado en la entrega de sobornos multimillonarios a funcionarios europeos a cambio de su apoyo a la elección de Poroshenko como presidente.
El ex miembro del parlamento ucraniano, en su mensaje de video, dijo que Ucrania está amenazada con una nueva llegada al poder de Poroshenko.

**

“Se está produciendo una venganza progresiva en el país: la calificación de Zelensky cae y Poroshenko y su séquito luchan nuevamente por el poder. No puedo mirarlo con calma, así que decidí dar esta conferencia de prensa. Advierta a los ciudadanos de Ucrania que no se equivoquen. Dile a todos. quién es Poroshenko y su séquito.
Este es un grupo criminal que desde el principio participó en Maidan únicamente para tomar el poder y el enriquecimiento personal”, dijo Zhvania.

*Dijo que después del Maidan de 2014, un grupo delictivo organizado tomó el poder en Ucrania y admitió que él era parte de él. *
Según Zhvania, fue este grupo criminal el que financió las protestas y frustró cualquier opción de acuerdos con las autoridades (el gobierno de Yanukovich), que estaban diseñados para evitar una escalada.
http://www.defenddemocracy.press/new-russia-nato-meeting/
“Yo también era miembro del grupo delictivo organizado, que tomó el poder en 2014 en la ola de protestas populares. Financiamos el Maidan, alimentamos los ánimos de protesta en los medios, frustramos las iniciativas de paz del gobierno, llevamos a cabo negociaciones separadas con diputados del Partido de las Regiones y negociamos con embajadas extranjeras. El grupo delictivo organizado incluía a Martynenko, Poroshenko, Turchynov, Yatsenyuk, Klitschko. Cada uno de los cuales ha unido su propio grupo. Turchinov, por ejemplo, trajo a Pashinsky y Parubiy”, dijo Zhvania y agregó que estaba listo para testificar sobre este asunto.Después de la victoria del golpe, el grupo de Zhvania se involucró en la corrupción política para asegurar la presidencia de Poroshenko.“Klimkin y yo (nota: Klimkin luego se convirtió en ministro de Relaciones Exteriores) participamos directamente en la transferencia de 5 millones de euros a través de la Embajada de Ucrania en Alemania para un funcionario europeo de alto rango en ese momento para garantizar el apoyo a Poroshenko como candidato para la presidencia de Ucrania de la UE. Estoy listo para proporcionar las circunstancias de esto a las autoridades investigadoras”, afirmó Zhvania.En su opinión, Poroshenko se convirtió en presidente como resultado del consenso de los oligarcas. Y asumió ciertas obligaciones con ellos, que en la mayoría de los casos cumplió.Según Zhvania, durante su mandato como presidente, Poroshenko adquirió aproximadamente 3.400 millones de dólares en sobornos.

El expolítico esperaba que el presidente Zelensky “tenga suficiente voluntad política para poner fin al caso de Poroshenko y su séquito”.

“Poroshenko hoy, en vísperas de las elecciones locales, puede intentar postularse para alcalde. Antes de Maidan, era su sueño: rogó humillantemente a Yanukovych por el derecho a postularse para alcalde de Kiev, estaba dispuesto a sobornar por esto. Yanukovych no lo permitió y Poroshenko no se atrevió a desobedecer”, dijo Zhvania y prometió revelar más en las próximas semanas. 

En resumen, dijo:

El Euromaidán de 2014 no fue una protesta espontánea, sino que fue financiada por círculos políticos para derrocar a Yanukovych.
Cualquier iniciativa de paz fue frustrada por un grupo que incluía a Martynenko, Poroshenko, Turchynov, Yatsenyuk y Klitschko.
Zhvania y Klimkin dieron 5 millones de euros en sobornos a un funcionario europeo para presionar por los intereses de Poroshenko como candidato presidencial en 2014.

David Zhvania es un conocido empresario ucraniano de Georgia. Socio comercial a largo plazo del diputado de varias iteraciones del Parlamento Nikolay Martynenko.Zhvania también fue miembro en cuatro configuraciones diferentes del parlamento ucraniano. En 2004, fue aliado de Yushchenko, integró el bloque Nuestra Ucrania y participó en la Revolución Naranja. En 2005, se desempeñó como Ministro de Situaciones de Emergencia en el gobierno de Yulia Tymoshenko.En 2006 fue a la Verkhovna Rada de "Nuestra Ucrania" y Yushchenko, pero tuvo una pelea con él.En 2010, se hizo amigo del equipo Yanukovich.

En las elecciones de 2012, ingresó al parlamento como candidato autonominado y no partidista en 140 distritos electorales. Era miembro de la facción del Partido de las Regiones, pero la dejó en 2013 cuando comenzó la Revolución de la Dignidad.

En las elecciones de 2014 fue uno de los jefes de la sede electoral del Bloque Petro Poroshenko. El diputado popular Aleksandr Onishchenko declaró que transfirió dinero a Zhvania para un escaño en el parlamento de la octava convocatoria.

*Former Poroshenko Ally Admits Euromaidan In 2014 Was Entirely Funded By “Organized Criminal Group” | Defend Democracy Press*


----------



## Adriano II (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La noticia en Rusia hoy, es la confirmación del descubrimiento de 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo, por parte de Rosneft, en el ártico.
> Esos son muuuuchos millones de barriles a explotar.



Hay que poner las cosas en perspectiva :

82 millones toneladas petróleo = 82 x 7,6 = 623 millones de barriles = 62.300 millones de euros (si consideramos petróleo a 100 $/barril) de facturación

1/ Económicamente es un pastizal para Rusia
2/ Para el planeta es una cantidad rídicula (consumimos 100 millones de barriles/día aprox) con todo ese petróleo no tenemos ni para una semana ...


----------



## lapetus (5 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora que en el donbass estan de permiso, puede que el teatro de operaciones se traslade a las playas del mar negro, es verano y es lo que apetece....
[/QUOTE]
Esa noticia es ridícula. Acercarse por allí, habiendo soltado la isla de marras, y sabiendo que hay Harpoons, sería suicida.
Odessa se tomaría por tierra mucho más facilmente. Pero de momento no veo intención por parte rusa. Sería un sobradón a ojos de los "socios occidentales" el robar el único puerto de Ucrania, y más ahora que se está negociando con la salida de los buques de cereal.

Strelkov es un hombre de tierra, de barcos no creo que entienda.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> La guerra Santa



Las fronteras del 97 son las fronteras del 97 ...

Mira que lo vienen diciendo y la gente no escucha ...


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> La guerra Santa



El cristiano ultraortodoxo es similar, nunca se volveran a matar entre ellos,como con el ultraortodoxo judio se respetarian, sino se mezclan claro.


----------



## Peineto (5 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El ex aliado de Poroshenko admite que Euromaidan en 2014 fue totalmente financiado por un "grupo criminal organizado" *
> 
> *El 21 de julio . , el empresario y político ucraniano David Zhvania reveló algunos secretos abiertos de la política ucraniana, incluidos los crímenes que había cometido el ex presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko La ironía de la situación es que Zhvania fue, en un momento, el líder del cuartel general de la campaña de Poroshenko. *
> 
> A buenas horas, mangas verdes.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Jul 2022)

Cada dia me gusta mas como lo cuenta este chaval de www.negocios.com


----------



## vettonio (5 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Es una indirecta?



Es evidente que les interesa mucho mas el mercado ukro que el ruso.


----------



## Roedr (5 Jul 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Después de lo del Moscowa no es jugársela a quedarse sin flota?


----------



## McRotor (5 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo creo que para Agosto, Kadyrov tiene reservada mesa vip en el club Ibiza 

8 años preparandose para la guerra urbana, de ahi que la joya la dejen para el final...




...si colapsa el ejercito ukro y los fanaticos se ven solos, es posible que capitulen y la bella ciudad se salve de la destrucción.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué navegar entre dos aguas? está metido hasta el cuello, ese SI que es una marioneta. Si la gente de allí está acojonada
> 
> Fijate, para que se vea el retraso del forero "prorusito" medio, se tiran misiles desde Bielorusia = "no, bieloruzia no ezta en el confilzto", ayudas de material de la OTAN a Ucrania = "zon lacayoz de la otan porque loz que dirigen todo en la otan y....blablabla..."
> 
> Les falta, después de eso, soltar lo de que "la tierra es plana y que, joder, os engañan, que no veis el horizonte que es plano, que lo veo en un canal de YouTube que me gusta mucho!"



Otro que cree que Putin es comunista.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (5 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Cómo me acuerdo de aquellos momentos épicos en los que los cosacos acudieron en masa a ayudar al pueblo hermano de Dombás !



Se me ha humedecido un poco un ojo. Soy un sentimental. 

Curiosa forma de marchar tienen esos cosacos.


----------



## NPI (5 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hay por ahí un documental sobre los "métodos de fabricación" de Boing, y que si lo ves te deja con los cojones de corbata: Se han bajado los estándares de calidad al mínimo, se empezó a usar materiales de mala calidad, se bajó el control de calidad un 70%, trabajadores mal formados y mal pagados, etc.
> 
> Varios clientes (como Arabia Saudí y Emiratos) se quejaron porque dentro de varios compartimentos críticos de aviones recién entregados se encontraron virutas de metal, destornilladores extraviados, trozos de cables sueltos, etc.
> 
> Yo no tengo más remedio que volar en Boing (vivo en Estados Unidos) y cada vez que vuelo lo hago acojonado.



@El Mercader es este el documental *Downfall: The Case Against Boeing*


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

A USA le crecen los enanos.
Ya no hay miedo al Imperio de las Mentiras, tras sus fracasos militares


----------



## pemebe (5 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hay que poner las cosas en perspectiva :
> 
> 82 millones toneladas petróleo = 82 x 7,6 = 623 millones de barriles = 62.300 millones de euros (si consideramos petróleo a 100 $/barril) de facturación
> 
> ...



*Es un pequeño descubrimiento dentro de uno muy grande en el artico de 6.000 millones de toneladas.*









Rosneft desarrolla yacimientos en el Ártico (Rusia) - oilgasenewables.com


La empresa Rosneft construye una terminal de carga de petróleo en la península de Taymyr, al norte de Rusia. La denomina Bujta Sever y es uno de los proyectos petroleros más grandes de la Federación de Rusia. Con el proyecto Vostok Oil, Rosneft pretende aprovechar un estimado de 6.000 millones...




www.oilgasrenewables.com





Con el proyecto Vostok Oil, Rosneft pretende aprovechar un estimado de 6.000 millones de toneladas de reservas de petróleo en 2 campos petrolíferos y producir 30 millones de toneladas de petróleo en 2024 y 100 millones de toneladas anuales para 2030. 

Los planes incluyen la construcción de 15 localidades para 400.000 trabajadores petroleros, un puerto, 2 aeropuertos, 800 kilómetros de oleoducto y 3.500 kilómetros de líneas eléctricas.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/international/article-711243



Finlandia ha incautado casi mil vagones de carga pertenecientes a empresas rusas como resultado de las sanciones de la Unión Europea, según el operador ferroviario estatal finlandés VR y una carta del monopolio ferroviario de Rusia vista por Reuters. 

La portavoz de VR, Taina Kuitunen, confirmó por correo electrónico que había "alrededor de 800 unidades de vehículos (de carga) sancionados en Finlandia en este momento" y que la compañía buscaba devolver los no incautados a Rusia lo antes posible.


El jefe de logística de VR dijo a los medios finlandeses en marzo que alrededor de 5.000 vagones de ferrocarril rusos estaban en Finlandia cuando decidió suspender el tráfico y, aunque su empresa quería devolverlos, los alguaciles ordenaron que se confiscaran algunos.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los putinianos que defendéis a los rusos, que si van ganando la guerra, que si los ucranianos la van perdiendo....No os enteráis todavía que es una operación especial?
> Ay ay ay como os lea el hijoPutin que empleáis esa palabra os apunta en la lista.



Una cosa es la guerra y otra la operación especial en Ucrania, y si la guerra la va ganando.

En cuanto a la operación especial en Ucrania pues no sé muy bien como de avanzada va, ni me preocupa, yo no soy de esos que sigue estas cosas como si fuera un partido de fútbol, comentando cada jugada o movimiento táctico, que si ahora avanzo, que si ahora retrocedo, que si ahora tomo tal pueblo, que si ahora me retiro de tal otro... confio plenamente en el éxito final de la operación de desnazificación de Ucrania.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Otro que cree que Putin es comunista.



No, es "estatista", "conservador", el adjetivo que quieras ponerle, pero es que, para el caso, un fascista, un conservador, un comunista o un progre es, en esencia, lo mismo. Cambia el tono, el destinatario del mensaje, pero poco más


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (5 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A USA le crecen los enanos.
> Ya no hay miedo al Imperio de las Mentiras, tras sus fracasos militares



Esta noticia, si se confirma, es como literalmente mearle la oreja al pederasta de la Casa Blanca y a sus secuaces. Y ya lo que sería el descojono elevado a la máxima potencia sería que dichas maniobras militares se desarrollaran en Mexico, a pocos km. de la frontera USA.


----------



## pegaso (5 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, es "estatista", "conservador", el adjetivo que quieras ponerle, pero es que, para el caso, un fascista, un conservador, un comunista o un progre es, en esencia, lo mismo. Cambia el tono, el destinatario del mensaje, pero poco más



Y si le pones mortadela gana mucho.


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

*Informes de la ONU confirman sin lugar a dudas que toda la extracción ilegal de órganos *
_*que se realiza en el mundo la hacen las "milicias" patrocinadas por EEUU y otros grupos
terroristas. ISIS, ISIL, los albaneses (en Kosovo/Serbia), los escuadrones de la muerte 
centroamericanos, etc.

Han pasado 10 años desde que salió el informe que exponía la extracción de órganos 
en Albania, y los perpetradores han sido protegidos firmemente de la persecución por *_
*parte de los EE.UU. y la OTAN*:


https://srbin.info/en/politika/svedski-sudija-amerikanci-skrivali-zlocine-albanaca-na-kosovu-i-metohiji/


----------



## Seronoser (5 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Esta noticia, si se confirma, es como literalmente mearle la oreja al pederasta de la Casa Blanca y a sus secuaces. Y ya lo que sería el descojono elevado a la máxima potencia sería que dichas maniobras militares se desarrollaran en Mexico, a pocos km. de la frontera USA.



La coalición militar de los Brics.
Te imaginas los tanques chinos, rusos e iraníes, en Sonora?
Joder, me pone palote solo de pensarlo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿¿??¿¿?? Que es lo quieren prohibir lo rusos ¿¿¿????¿¿¿???



Tengo entendido que cualquier tráfico que pase por los países bálticos de Rusia o para Rusia será prohibido.


----------



## coscorron (5 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya tienen que ir realmente jodidos para quitar tropas de la frontera. Al final clavaran que para mediados-finales de agosto se acaba el ejercito ruso.



Es un BTG ni siquiera la unidad completa .. Son unos 700 hombres.


----------



## Elimina (5 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Se me ha humedecido un poco un ojo. Soy un sentimental.
> 
> Curiosa forma de marchar tienen esos cosacos.



Bueno, eso fue un momento que tuvieron tonto.
Luego ya vieron que allí no eran lo bastante nacionalistas


----------



## Elimina (5 Jul 2022)

Oye, tú eres muy pesao


----------



## mazuste (5 Jul 2022)

_¿Piensa Rusia ampliar la cooperación con los países latinoamericanos, incluida Venezuela, 
teniendo en cuenta que no puede depender de sus socios occidentales como han demostrado 
los últimos acontecimientos?_

_*"...La inmensa mayoría de los países de América Latina y el Caribe, probablemente todos ellos, *_
*están interesados en desarrollar vínculos con Rusia. Nosotros les corresponderemos"*
Lavrov





__





Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s statement and answers to media questions during a joint news conference with Foreign Minister of the Bolivarian Republic of Venezuela Carlos Faria, Moscow, July 4, 2022







mid.ru


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Esta noticia, si se confirma, es como literalmente mearle la oreja al pederasta de la Casa Blanca y a sus secuaces. Y ya lo que sería el descojono elevado a la máxima potencia sería que dichas maniobras militares se desarrollaran en Mexico, a pocos km. de la frontera USA.



Ahh pues no sé por donde andabais pero...

Los buques de guerra rusos tienen acceso a los puertos nicaraguenses y....buscando esa fuente va y me encuentro otra noticia que pone la guinda.









Daniel Ortega pide al Congreso autorizar entrada de tropas rusas a Nicaragua | La Prensa Panamá


El presidente de Nicaragua, Daniel Ortega, pidió a la Asamblea Nacional autorizar la entrada de tropas rusas para realizar maniobras conjuntas de asistencia humanitaria y combate contra el narcotráfico....




www.prensa.com





*Daniel Ortega pide al Congreso autorizar entrada de tropas rusas a Nicaragua*
El mismo texto autoriza, desde julio y durante un plazo de seis meses, la presencia de naves y aeronaves de la Fuerza Armada de Venezuela que llevarán a cabo las mismas funciones que las de Rusia.






__





Acuerdo entre Rusia y Nicaragua para el atraque de buques de guerra rusos en el país centroamericano


(defensa.com) Durante la visita a Managua del ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, Nicaragua y Rusia han suscrito un acuerdo intergubernamental...




www.defensa.com






*Acuerdo entre Rusia y Nicaragua para el atraque de buques de guerra rusos en el país centroamericano*

No se si México participaría, que no convienen a nadie, pero que desde Nicaragua se le puede proteger si. De paso bueno pues me parece que tb alguna parte del sur de los otros estados unidos de norteamérica tambien se quedarían protegidos.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)

*La ruta entre SEVERSK y ARTEMOVSK ha sido cortada y ya está bajo el control de las tropas LDNR ... 05/07/2022*


SEVERSK aún no se ha tomado, no funcionó en la frente ...
Hay un hormiguero de las unidades en retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ...
Tal vez el comando esté tramando algo, no sé ...
pero algo grande...
todos tienen hambre de MUCHOS prisioneros ... que atrapar por unidades ...
07/05/2022

Recuerde, dijo y escribió que no tomarían Slavyansk, por lo que el corte planeado del PIE continúa ... Entre Slavyansk y Kramakha están cortando la pista ...
*El rio Sev.Donets fue forzado en decenas de lugares* (también escribió), la presión está en todos los frentes... ANCHO
¿O dibujar un mapa?


COLA para tomar-
1.Seversk
2. Artemovsk
3. Kramatorsk
4. Slavyansk
5. Pavlograd....


----------



## crocodile (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Robando que es gerundio, típico de los satánicos, son forajidos .


----------



## Zhukov (5 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Cómo me acuerdo de aquellos momentos épicos en los que los cosacos acudieron en masa a ayudar al pueblo hermano de Dombás !



Como dijo otro forero me ha emocionado, vi aquel vídeo en este foro en aquel año, y fue una de las pocas noticias que daba esperanza en aquellos días tan aciagos. Me he recreado en verlo entero, cómo desfilan con torpeza, unos mejor que otros, las caras, algunos jóvenes, bastantes viejos de barba cana. Vestidos con retales de toda clase de uniformes, mal armados. Algunos soldados viejos miembros de unidades de élite, como paracaidistas con la camiseta a rayas y las boinas azules o un oficial cosaco que desfila rígido y marcial. Un gigante con los lados de la cabeza rapada... todos voluntarios, es un desfile épico en su humildad, su escasez de medios, su aspecto desharrapado, es más hermoso que los desfiles del 9 de Mayo. Son los guerreros eternos de la Santa Rusia los que desfilan. Marchando al frente a la guerra sagrada, como sus abuelos.

¿Cuántos de esos valientes murieron? ¿Cuántos fueron mutilados? Alguno permaneció en las trincheras de Donbass todos estos años, alguno se habrá reenganchado para combatir por la victoria este año.

Como cualquier otra unidad de milicias improvisadas, los cosacos no fueron especialmente eficaces, pero estuvieron allí, cerraron huecos en el frente, y se ganaron la gloria en Saur Mogila. Gracias a ellos y a otros voluntarios de Rusia como los del Ejército Ortodoxo, los de Donbass aguantaron y luego contraatacaron.

Los cosacos del año 2022 no son los del 2014, ahora son tropas de choque mucho mejor armadas, instruidas y mandadas que entonces. Están a la altura de los chechenos y los del grupo Wagner.


----------



## Jotagb (5 Jul 2022)

"Templos rotos"

Durante 8 años de hostilidades en Donbass, el ejército ucraniano destruyó y dañó más de 90 iglesias. Solo en el verano de 2014, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron 12 iglesias. Los nacionalistas disparan deliberadamente contra las iglesias, utilizan los locales de las catedrales para organizar puestos de tiro y colocan francotiradores en los campanarios. En la novena serie del proyecto "En nuestra propia tierra" mostraremos la verdadera actitud de las autoridades ucranianas hacia la fe ortodoxa.

Los equipos de filmación del proyecto "In My Own Land" trabajan en los lugares más populares de la RPD, LPR y Ucrania, preparando filmaciones y entrevistas exclusivas.

Historias únicas de los héroes de la operación militar especial, historias francas de las víctimas: civiles que fueron sometidos a terribles torturas y persecuciones por parte de criminales ucranianos.
Lo mismo que hicieron los rojos en España antes del 36. Las guerras siempre las traen los mismos.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)

cruce del Seversky-Donestk al norte de Seversk


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic Invernal - O como pasar el invierno en una casa de un lugar muy frio, especial bálticos.*
> Parece una tontería pero en el Mediterráneo no estamos acostumbrados al frio real, en los Pirineos se aprende a convivir con el frio.
> 
> Comedor
> ...




De acuerdo en tus apreciaciones, aunque en un piso de ciudad no puedes poner ese tipo de estufas porque las normativas obligan a que tengan salida de humos y ese tipo de conductos solo podrán instalarse o en la cocina o en un tendedero donde se suelen poner las calderas individuales. No pueden ponerse ese tipo de estufas en un comedor por carecer de salida de humos y de una entrada de renovación de aire. 

En un piso de ciudad, quienes tengan la suerte de disponer de una fachada al sur, pueden intentar hacer acopio solar pasivo durante el día. Para ello conviene que el suelo sea cerámico y de color oscuro para que capte el máximo de calor que devolverá al anochecer. Por la noche se bajan las persianas y se cierran cortinas para no perder calorías.

Los que aún tengan más suerte y dispongan de una habitación orientada al sur y con balcón, pueden cerrarlo con acristalamiento para conseguir un efecto invernadero. El suelo cerámico de color oscuro almacenará más calor. Esa estancia se calentará del mismo modo que un coche aparcado al sol. Por la noche, lo mismo, cerrar persianas, corinas etc para conservar las calorías.

En el caso de disponer de una vivienda unifamiliar puede hacerse directamente una zona de porche-invernadero acristalado orientado al sur para acopio solar pasivo. También puede ponerse la estufa-cocina pegada a un muro de piedra o ladrillo grueso para que acumulen calor los ladrillos al contacto con esa cocina o estufa de leña y también permite que el muro acumule calor del tubo de extracción de humos (chimenea) que saldrá por la parte superior de la casa. Ese calor absorbido por la piedra o ladrillo lo irá soltando por la noche en forma de radiación infrarroja.

En general, os recomiendo que leáis sobre diseño bioclimático de viviendas. Merece la pena estar informado al respecto. Un buen diseño permite tener una casa caliente en invierno y fresca en verano, con ventilación cruzada, et. En la red hay bastante material para informarse.


----------



## dabuti (5 Jul 2022)

Un Putin exultante alienta a sus tropas tras hacerse con el control de toda la región de Lugansk


Será un esfuerzo "realmente colosal" en palabras del presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski. Pero toda vuelta a la normalidad tiene que tener un principio, y en Lugano...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y digo yo con el ejercito ruso actual mas la reserva llamada afilas en su totalidad puede Rusia conquistar Europa ?



Y digo yo, vamos a pensar que quiere, que ya es devanarse los sesos, ¿como mantiene lo conquistado con su población actual?¿reclutando policías y jueces en las guarderias?


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Se me ha humedecido un poco un ojo. Soy un sentimental.
> 
> Curiosa forma de marchar tienen esos cosacos.



Una gente indómita, un pueblo legendario....


----------



## Hal8995 (5 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Estimado amigo. Me ha parecido tan interesante el artículo que ha subido, que no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de aprovecharme del trabajo de los demás y lo he publicado en mi blog, tras corregir la traducción al español, algo deficiente, y añadir algunas notas. Como el hilo tiene tantas páginas es muy posible que muchos no lo hayan leído
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigo discrepando de los puentes del Dnieper. Me explico :

1.-- La prácticamente totalidad de las presas disponen de un camino o carretera que circula por la cúspide de la presa. De hecho un embalse produce un efecto barrera a las comunicaciones así q aprovechar la presa para pasar por encima de ella una carretera es lo más habitual.

2.- Además la presas tienen como elemento de seguridad una estructura de hormigón llamada aliviadero. Como su nombre indica permite evacuar el agua cuando el nivel sube por encima de un nivel determinado. Esa estructura, es solidaria con el resto de la presa evitando fugas en su contacto con el cuerpo de presa si esta fuera de materiales sueltos. Tiene en su inicio un perfil parabólico, llamado Creaguer, que es el más eficiente para el alivio( produce menos resistencia y por ende mayor caudal ). Ese aliviadero debajon tiene un trampolín para que el agua al caer disipe energía. Este aliviadero puede estar regulado por compuertas o en lámina libre.

3.- La pista o carretera superior de la presa necesariamente debe cruzar al otro lado del aliviadero y lo hace mediante un puente por encima del aliviadero, formado por uno o varios vanos dependiendo del ancho del aliviadero. Es muy normal en grandes ríos ver 10 o más compuertas y por cada una de ellas un tramo de puente.

4.- En cada uno de esos vanos de puente es miy sencillo bombardearlo. Lo más seguro es que sean puentes de vigas o una losa delgada con pretensado.

5.- Al bombardear un vano , o dos , del puente caerán los cascotes por el aliviadero o sobre la compuerta si la hubiera. Pero para nada harán que la presa se desintegre o se produzca una fuga de agua. Si es de compuertas a lo suma se inutilizará esa compuerta.

Espero q quede claro de una vez. NO se trata de demoler una presa y que se vacíe un embalse. Si demueles el puente por encima del aliviadero cortas el tráfico y mantienes la presa.

Y repito lo que ya he dicho muchas veces : Los puentes del Dnieper jamás los usarán los rusos. En su retirada los volaran los ukros antes q dejarlos q los usenblos rusos, no es una hipótesis, ya lo han hecho en Irpin, Sverodonetsk y otros sitios.

El resto es un gran post


----------



## Salamandra (5 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> De acuerdo en tus apreciaciones, aunque en un piso de ciudad no puedes poner ese tipo de estufas porque las normativas obligan a que tengan salida de humos y ese tipo de conductos solo podrán instalarse o en la cocina o en un tendedero donde se suelen poner las calderas individuales. No pueden ponerse ese tipo de estufas en un comedor por carecer de salida de humos y de una entrada de renovación de aire.
> 
> En un piso de ciudad, quienes tengan la suerte de disponer de una fachada al sur, pueden intentar hacer acopio solar pasivo durante el día. Para ello conviene que el suelo sea cerámico y de color oscuro para que capte el máximo de calor que devolverá al anochecer. Por la noche se bajan las persianas y se cierran cortinas para no perder calorías.
> 
> ...



Aislante en cámara. En edificios ochenteros es relativamente fácil. En casero se puede hacer con un secador, buscad videos. En los últimos tiempos se estilan las fachadas ventiladas pero ese procedimiento, incluso hecho por profesionales por el exterior es más barato, también se puede hacer por interior, el problema está en agujerear los alicatados.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Robando que es gerundio, típico de los satánicos, son forajidos .



Los fineses son bárbaros, chusma que balbucea un lenguaje no indoeuropeo. Si no fuera por el siglo largo que estuvieron bajo soberanía rusa comerían carne cruda. Y encima, luteranos y colaboracionistas de los nazis. No es de extrañar ni su actitud ni sus bravuconadas.


----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Jul 2022)

En los primeros compases del conflicto del Donbass había unos golpes artilleros de una precisión más que sospechosa, y no olvidemos el Batallón Vostok.


----------



## Malevich (5 Jul 2022)

De hecho muchos hablan sueco....


----------



## Remequilox (5 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los cosacos del año 2022 no son los del 2014, ahora son tropas de choque mucho mejor armadas, instruidas y mandadas que entonces. Están a la altura de los chechenos y los del grupo Wagner.



Todavía no.
Los Kadirov Boys son mucho Kadirov Boys. 
Y los Wagner ellos solitos están reescribiendo la (des)colonización de África, con cuatro gatos....

Eso sí, a los cosacos los están fogueando y adiestrando (endureciendo no, ya lo son, y mucho). En Severodonetsk-Lisichansk han tenido cometidos destacados.
Supongo que preparan su intervención masiva, junto a las milicias de Donetsk, una vez el "oblast" ucraniano sea historia, para la "liberación" de Zaporiyia.

Los cosacos del Don y del Kuban liberando Zaporiyia de los neonazis banderistas.....
Épico.

Nota: Aunque a veces no lo parezca, la guerra de imágenes, ideas y sentimientos, los rusos la tienen MUY MUY currada. Y al igual que la otra, la real sobre el terreno, ésta también la van ganando (a pesar de la dura resistencia y los argumentarios diarios de los CMs otánicos, tan casinos e inasequibles al desaliento ellos). Eso sí, "a la rusa manera".


----------



## Caracalla (5 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que sucedió es que con la aparición del A321LR y XLR los de Boeing quisieron estirar el chicle del 737 pero el chicle ya no daba para más. Ellos reconocen que abandonar el proyecto 757, competidor del A321, fue un error. Ahora están con el desarrollo del 797, pero claro, con 10 años de retraso.
> Hoy en día son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de actualizaciones de Airbus. Algo bueno hicimos los europeos, que no todo es malo.
> A Boeing lo que le salva son los contratos militares del Pentágono, que son brutales. La coña de esto están con un contraro la gasolinera aérea KC135 que ni los propios militares lo quieren frente al A330 militar de Airbus. Y eso que Airbus se ofreció a fabricarlo en EEUU. La hipocresía yanki es como el universo, infinita, solo son liberales cuando les viene bien a ellos.



Como debe ser. Los estúpidos hemos sido el resto por jugar al juego que les ha interesado a ellos.

Lo del liberalismo será estudiado como una enfermedad mental en un futuro cercano.

Tu eres liberal cuando te interesa y eres proteccionista cuando te interesa. Lo que hay que ser es INTERESADO, hacer siempre lo que te conviene y dejarse de paridas que no está el horno para bollos.


----------



## El Mercader (5 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Eso en mi pueblo lo llaman ROBAR.*


----------



## amcxxl (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## SanRu (5 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sigo discrepando de los puentes del Dnieper. Me explico :
> 
> 1.-- La prácticamente totalidad de las presas disponen de un camino o carretera que circula por la cúspide de la presa. De hecho un embalse produce un efecto barrera a las comunicaciones así q aprovechar la presa para pasar por encima de ella una carretera es lo más habitual.
> 
> ...



Los puentes están intactos para que los ukros sigan mandando tropas al Este. Así los rusos se ahorran tener que "desmilitarizar" ucrania yendo al oeste.


----------



## El-Mano (5 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo desconocía, pero al leer tu negativa a su uso como tales, me viene a la mente que dado su tamaño podrían incorporarles radares de gran alcance y misiles aire-aire a mansalva ¿no eran 40 toneladas X 2 para armamento? pero está claro que en plan 'cara perro' no dan la talla. Pero podrían barrer desde gran distancia todo lo que se les acercase sin temor a quedarse sin munición.



No se si serían útiles en ese rol. La poca maniobrabilidad, creo que podría pasarles factura si acaba apareciendo un caza o un antiaereo inesperado. Creo que los sr-71 americanos también investigaron una variante como interceptor.

En fin, había esa propuesta de escolta de otros tu-160, pero ni idea de si sería práctico.


----------



## Caracalla (5 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Esta noticia, si se confirma, es como literalmente mearle la oreja al pederasta de la Casa Blanca y a sus secuaces. Y ya lo que sería el descojono elevado a la máxima potencia sería que dichas maniobras militares se desarrollaran en Mexico, a pocos km. de la frontera USA.



Si... ya puestos que le llamen a los ejercicios militares Californication y los Spetzna se presenten con camisetas que pongan: California is México. #FreedomForCalifornia.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Jul 2022)

Un estadounidense con agallas diciendo sin miedo lo que piensa y denunciando todo el mal que está haciendo EEUU en el mundo.


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Creo que confundes uranio con granito.
> 
> Hay uranio en una zona de Salamanca y lo quiere explotar una empresa australiana.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que todo lo que sea la industria de materiales radiactivos es muy peligrosa a día de hoy, porque no sabemos gestionar el almacenamiento de materiales radiactivos de forma segura. Es condenar a las generaciones futuras a un montón de problemas de salud, malformaciones congénitas, cáncer, etc Por mucha crisis energética que haya, no compensa utilizar materiales radiactivos para intentar paliarla, es peor el remedio que la enfermedad.

Los terrenos graníticos desprenden gas radón que emite radiación alfa. Es tal su peligrosidad que en Galicia incluso han llegado a cerrar algunos centros públicos a causa de esas emisiones de gas radón, así de memoria recuerdo una biblioteca en Coruña. Hay estadísticas que indican que más del 25% del cáncer de pulmón en Galicia se debe al gas radón, mientras en el resto de España anda por el 2%.

Las rocas graníticas contienen uranio en proporción variable. En una cantera de granito de Lugo encontraron cantidades bastante grandes de uranio, incluso aparecía en la roca en forma de manchas de color verde. En este artículo de La Voz de Galicia lo explican y cuentan esa presencia de uranio en las rocas graníticas: Descubren uranio en cantidades peligrosas en una cantera de Lugo


----------



## kopke (5 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Una ucrosionista a la que dan otro premio por doblar el lomo ante la agenda 2030 y el Plan Kalergi.

Deberían kalibr-arla


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Me estoy leyendo el ensayo" el método Yakarta", escrito por un periodista estadounidense, a tragos cortos, a veces me dan ganas de dejar de leerlo, la mala hostia que me pone y el mal cuerpo que me deja leer con detalles todo el mal, la violencia desmedida, la destrucción, la muerte de millones de personas, el apoyo incondicional a militares genocidas, el caos, y como objetivo final de todo ello el sufrimiento y la miseria más abyecta en la que han sumido a países enteros los EEUU durante décadas, aunque también y auxiliandoles a veces los británicos y algún que otro país europeo.
Se que no todo el pueblo americano es culpable de esas atrocidades que han ido sembrando sus élites, pero ojalá pudiera ver algún día a ese país ardiendo por los cuatro costados y aun así no recibiría ni un ápice de todo el mal que han hecho en el mundo esa vil y satánica nación.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Ese fue el gran error de Putin y lo está pagando, dejo tirados a los habitantes de origen ruso en el este de Ucrania, no tiene perdón por ello.


----------



## NPI (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Un estadounidense con agallas diciendo sin miedo lo que piensa y denunciando todo el mal que está haciendo EEUU en el mundo.



Jeffrey Sachs el ingeniero social del Vaticano ha hablado.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Estimado amigo. Me ha parecido tan interesante el artículo que ha subido, que no puedo dejar pasar la oportunidad de aprovecharme del trabajo de los demás y lo he publicado en mi blog, tras corregir la traducción al español, algo deficiente, y añadir algunas notas. Como el hilo tiene tantas páginas es muy posible que muchos no lo hayan leído
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sencillamente: magnífico. Y aprovecho para dedicárselo al compañero @delhierro del que entiendo su ansia por ver acciones claras y definitivas, no le culpo. Y creo que si lee esto con atención, podrá observar este conflicto desde otro prisma más realista, que es el que están usando las F.A. rusas.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (6 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Una ucrosionista a la que dan otro premio por doblar el lomo ante la agenda 2030 y el Plan Kalergi.
> 
> Deberían kalibr-arla



Pero no superará al Burla de Pfizer...


*Israel Honors Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla with the "Jewish Nobel" Prize *


Bourla dona su premio Génesis de 1 millón de dólares a la construcción del Museo del Holocausto de Grecia en Tesalónica, para conmemorar las comunidades judías griegas aniquiladas por los nazis




JERUSALÉN, 29 de junio de 2022 /PRNewswire/ -- El presidente de Israel, Isaac Herzog, ha entregado hoy el Premio Génesis al Dr. Albert Bourla en una ceremonia celebrada en la capital de Israel, Jerusalén.


El evento de gala reunió a cientos de dignatarios de Israel, incluidos ministros del gobierno, jefes de empresas y organizaciones filantrópicas, así como destacados representantes de la diáspora judía y miembros destacados de la comunidad médica mundial.


https://www.anguillesousroche.com/s...-albert-bourla-pdg-de-pfizer-le-prix-genesis/


Premio Nobel alubio al genocidio en curso. Un fuerte aplauso al cinismo puro y duro...


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Los puentes están intactos para que los ukros sigan mandando tropas al Este. Así los rusos se ahorran tener que "desmilitarizar" ucrania yendo al oeste.



Por eso está tan indignada la OTAN y con razón: tienen que poner las pelas, las armas, los soldados, el combustible y la munición para destruir edificios dentro de casa y en las poblaciones del interior de las repúblicas.

Normal, que digan que están indefensos frente a los abusones rusos que además sacan el material caducado que debieran haber tirado a la basura en su casa hace medio siglo y para colmo Pûtin se dedica a vender el petróleo ahorrado en el mercado negro.

Por si fuera poco, la OTAN también tiene que publicar en prensa todas las destrucciones y repartirlas como destrucciones rusas, después del trabajo, dinero y tiempo que ha dedicado la OTAN y los ucros para dejarlo listo para publicarse. Tampoco se les puede dejar a los rusos porque hacen propaganda.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> También hay Uranio en el mar. Sale más a cuenta poner a todos los negros de África produciendo electricidad en bicicleta que concentrar el uranio presente en cualquier piedra de granito. No, el uranio aprovechable está unido a procesos hidrotermales donde la naturaleza lo concentra en modo suficiente como para ser aprovechable.
> Por cierto, pásate por esta curiosidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero eso no quiere decir que no tengamos algo escondido (a nosotros) en nuestro territorio. Y no es que lo sepa, es que lo sospecho. El tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Todavía no.
> Los Kadirov Boys son mucho Kadirov Boys.
> Y los Wagner ellos solitos están reescribiendo la (des)colonización de África, con cuatro gatos....
> 
> ...



Este tipo de cosas lo sacas en una conversación y te miran como si fueras un marciano.. pero estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no quiere decir que no tengamos algo escondido (a nosotros) en nuestro territorio. Y no es que lo sepa, es que lo sospecho. El tiempo lo dirá.



No está escondido, está en las pizarras de toda la frontera hispanolusa. Hay una mina de Uranio en Saelices (Salamanca)


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*Buen resumen de la situacion militar y del mando ruso en Ucrania

La caída de Lisychansk: el dominio ruso sobre Slovyansk y Kramatorsk se estrecha*
5 de julio de 2022 por Editores en World Analysis

La caída de Lisichansk, la última gran ciudad de la provincia de Luhansk que sigue controlada por las tropas de Kiev, podría ser un punto de inflexión en el actual conflicto de Ucrania. 131 días después del inicio de la "operación especial" rusa, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, dijo ayer a Vladimir Putin que sus tropas habían establecido el "control total" tanto de Lisichansk como de varios asentamientos cercanos.

Las tropas ucranianas se vieron obligadas a replegarse para evitar el cerco después de que la caída de la refinería de la ciudad en los últimos días amenazara con cortar la última carretera que podía utilizarse para abastecer a la guarnición.

El Estado Mayor ucraniano reconoció la necesidad de la retirada ante la amenaza de un cerco completo que provocaría "consecuencias fatales".

*"Conseguimos hacer una retirada central y evacuar a todos los heridos"*, dijo el gobernador de Luhansk, Sergey Haidai. *"Retiramos todo el equipo, así que desde este punto de vista la retirada estuvo bien organizada"*, añadió.

El gobierno ucraniano había negado ayer la caída de la ciudad a pesar de las imágenes difundidas por Rusia de las tropas de Moscú celebrando la victoria en el centro de la ciudad junto a combatientes chechenos y de la República Popular de Luhansk.

Ayer por la tarde, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych había admitido entonces que Lisichansk "podría caer en manos rusas" y finalmente el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky reconoció la retirada por la noche, prometiendo recuperar los territorios perdidos.

El Estado Mayor ucraniano informó de que las fuerzas rusas están concentrando ahora sus esfuerzos en la línea de Siversk (a medio camino entre Lisychansk y Sloviansk), Fedorivka y Bakhmut, una nueva línea defensiva más al oeste de la región de Donetsk. En realidad, *los rusos están maniobrando para eludir esta línea defensiva y apuntar directamente a Sloviansk (a menos de 100 kilómetros al oeste de Lisychansk) y Kramatorsk, que han sido los más afectados por los bombardeos en las últimas horas.*

S*egún admite el propio mando militar de Kiev, los rusos han cruzado el río Severskyi Donetsk "en dirección a Kramatorsk", lo que probablemente significa en la zona de Drovnika, con el riesgo de que la extensión de esta cabeza de puente permita a las fuerzas de Moscú del norte atacar Siversk desde el oeste, comprometiendo la nueva línea defensiva ucraniana.

En el sector sur de la nueva línea defensiva ucraniana, también se informa de avances hacia Bakhmut, y las vanguardias rusas están ahora a diez kilómetros de la ciudad. La gran maniobra de pinza rusa para acercarse a Sloviansk y Kramatorsk parece así tomar forma, comprometiendo la defensa ucraniana de todo el Donbass.

"En dirección a Slovyansk, las unidades enemigas intentan establecer el control sobre los asentamientos de Bogorodichne, Mazanivka y Dolyna con acciones de asalto"* - se lee en el informe del Estado Mayor ucraniano.

De hecho, toda la provincia de Luhansk está en manos de los rusos, que también avanzan en las zonas que aún están en manos ucranianas en la provincia de Donetsk. La conquista de los dos territorios administrativos de las provincias ucranianas es uno de los objetivos militares anunciados por Moscú desde el 24 de febrero en el marco de la campaña de liberación del Donbass.

Kiev estima que hay al menos 8.000 civiles todavía en Severodonetsk y más de 10.000 en Lisichansk, pero es probable que una parte importante de la población haya preferido no abandonar sus hogares a la espera de la llegada de los rusos.

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin felicitó a las tropas rusas por la liberación de la región oriental de Luhansk. En una reunión con el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, Putin dijo que las tropas que participan en la operación deben descansar.

*El presidente ruso también concedió la condecoración de "Héroe de Rusia" a dos generales: el general de división Esedulla Abdulmuminovich Abachev, comandante del Segundo Cuerpo del Ejército de la República Popular de Luhansk, y el coronel general Alexander Lapin, comandante del Grupo del Ejército Central.

"Las unidades militares, incluyendo el Grupo Este y el Grupo Oeste, deben completar sus misiones según los planes previamente aprobados",* subrayó Putin. *"Espero que en sus sectores todo vaya como en Lugansk"*.

Según el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, *"las pérdidas totales de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron de 5.469" en las dos últimas semanas de batalla entre Severdonetsk y Lisichansk. El ministro añadió que las fuerzas rusas y de la República Popular de Luhansk destruyeron durante los combates 196 tanques y vehículos blindados ucranianos, 12 aviones y un helicóptero, 69 drones, seis sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de largo alcance y 97 lanzacohetes de campaña.

En los otros frentes de guerra, los bombardeos rusos sobre Kharkiv en las últimas 24 horas, un ataque con misiles sobre una base militar en Mykolaiv, donde Moscú afirma haber golpeado una base de "mercenarios" en la que habrían muerto 120 combatientes extranjeros.

También cabe mencionar las incursiones ucranianas en la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, que Kiev no ha confirmado* y que, según Moscú, podrían haberse llevado a cabo con artillería suministrada por los aliados de la OTAN, pero que más probablemente implicaron el uso de misiles balísticos tácticos Tocka (SS -21) y posiblemente de drones.

También se mantienen las tensiones entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia después de que el Presidente Lukashenko acusara a Kiev de fuertes provocaciones militares en Minsk. *"Hace tres días, quizás un poco más, los ucranianos intentaron atacar instalaciones militares en el territorio de Bielorrusia. Pero el sistema de defensa aérea Pantsir logró interceptar todos los misiles disparados"*.

Las escaramuzas entre Kiev y Minsk se prolongan desde hace semanas, en medio de la movilización de tropas en las fronteras, de proclamas belicosas y de acalorados tonos de propaganda. No hay motivos plausibles para una extensión de la guerra a Bielorrusia, aunque no se puedan descartar valoraciones más amplias. *Lukashenko podría considerar la posibilidad de abrir un nuevo frente para facilitar el éxito militar de Rusia y aprovechar las relaciones con Putin.*

Al mismo tiempo, *Ucrania también podría beneficiarse estratégicamente de un ataque bielorruso, por ejemplo poniendo de manifiesto la necesidad de un mayor apoyo e implicación de la OTAN por su parte.*

En la víspera de la caída de Lisichansk, el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, el general Valery Gerasimov, inspeccionó las tropas que participan en las operaciones en Ucrania. Así lo anunció el 2 de julio el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

"El general Valery Gerasimov escuchó los informes de los comandantes sobre el despliegue de fuerzas en los objetivos de la operación militar especial y los informes de otros oficiales sobre el apoyo a las acciones de las tropas rusas en diversas zonas", dijo el ministerio sin añadir detalles.

El 26 de junio, la presencia del viceministro de Defensa, el general Gennady Zhidko, junto al ministro Sergei Shoigu, en una visita al Donbass, dio lugar a rumores y especulaciones sobre posibles cambios en la cúpula militar que dirige las operaciones en Ucrania.

E*l Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos cree que Zhidko sería el nuevo comandante de facto de las operaciones en sustitución del general Aleksandr Dvornikov, que lleva semanas ausente de la escena pública.*

El analista militar estadounidense Rob Lee está convencido de que este relevo se ha producido, mientras que *otro experto en asuntos militares rusos, Michael Kofman, estima que sería el general Sergei Rudskoi quien dirigiría las operaciones en Ucrania.

Zhidko, de 56 años, había sido nombrado viceministro de Defensa el pasado otoño, dejando el mando del Distrito Militar Oriental tras haber ocupado altos cargos en operaciones en Siria.*

El 25 de junio, el Ministerio de Defensa británico anunció que "desde principios de junio se ha producido una importante sacudida en el mando del Ejército ruso, que ha llevado a la destitución del comandante de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, el general Andrei Serdyukov y del comandante del Distrito Militar Sur, el general Alexandr Dvornikov.

La Defensa británica afirmó que Dvornikov era probablemente el comandante operativo de las fuerzas desplegadas en Ucrania. Según Defensa británica, es posible que Dvornikov fuera sucedido en este papel por el coronel general Sergei Surovikin, ya que el mando sur sigue desempeñando un papel central en la ofensiva rusa en el Donbass.

Indiscreciones sobre las que las noticias publicadas por Moscú a finales de junio parecen haber arrojado algo de luz, destacando los dos comandantes de las fuerzas rusas desplegadas en Ucrania.

Según el anuncio del Ministerio de Defensa, *el Grupo del Ejército del Sur, responsable de las operaciones en los frentes de Mikolayv-Kherson y Zaporizhzhia, está a las órdenes del general Sergey Surovikin,* un alto oficial del Ejército al frente de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas (VKS, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa).

Surovikin nació el 11 de octubre de 1966 en Novosibirsk, *dirigió el Distrito Militar del Este y desde marzo de 2017 ha comandado la agrupación interfuerzas destacada en Siria en la fase final de la guerra contra el Estado Islámico con la liberación de gran parte del territorio sirio, incluidas las ciudades de Deir ez-Zor, Mayadin y Abu Kamal, último bastión del Estado Islámico.

El Grupo del Ejército Central, responsable de las operaciones en Kharkiv y en el Donbass, pasa a estar bajo el mando del coronel general Alexander Lapin, comandante del Distrito Militar Central.*

Lapin nació en 1964 y está al mando del Distrito Militar Central desde noviembre de 2017. Carrista, dirigió la 20ª División de la Guardia y posteriormente el 20º Ejército de la Guardia.

Entre 2014 y 2017, fue subcomandante del Distrito Militar del Este antes de ser *desplegado en Siria entre febrero de 2018 y enero de 2019 como comandante de las fuerzas rusas y, posteriormente, asumir el mando de la Academia Interfuerzas.*

No está claro si Lapin también conserva actualmente el mando del Distrito Militar Central después de haber asumido el cargo de comandante del Grupo del Ejército Central en las operaciones en Ucrania.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Aunque sea off topic, lo cuelgo aquí porque este hilo es uno de los más vistos, en Holanda la policía está apuntando y amenazando con armas de fuego a los agricultores, el país está paralizado por la decisión del gobierno auspiciada por la mafiosa UE de prohibir el cultivo con nitrógeno.
Esta ya suficientemente claro?, Quieren reducir la población y van a crear hambre, y tener por cuenta que si la situación se desborda ordenarán disparar al pueblo.
Europa está decidiendo su propio destino si no hay una rebelión total en todos los países y que estalle todo por los aires.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*Informacion Ucraniana de la situacion de los frentes. Los Rusos atacando en todos los frentes.

Los rusos se centran en la captura de la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk - el informe del Estado Mayor*

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MARTES, 5 JULIO 2022

Fuentes:* Informe vespertino del Estado Mayor del 5 de julio*

Detalles: 

*En el frente de Sloviansk* los rusos intentan mejorar la situación táctica de sus subdivisiones. Se han producido ataques de artillería cerca de las localidades de Dibrovne, Dolyna y Adamivka. Las fuerzas ucranianas han rechazado con éxito una operación de asalto cerca de Krasnopillia.
*En el frente de Donetsk* los ocupantes se centran en tomar bajo control la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk y la localidad de Bilohorivka.
*En el frente de Kramatorsk, *los rusos han lanzado ataques contra la infraestructura civil cerca de Kryva Luka y Serebrianka. Han lanzado un ataque con misiles aéreos cerca de Siversk. Los combates continúan cerca de Bilohorivka.
*En el frente de Bajmut* los ocupantes han lanzado ataques de mortero, cañón y artillería de cohetes contra las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de Kodema, Pokrovske, Zaitseve, Zalizne y Novoselivka. Apoyados por la artillería y la aviación operativa y táctica los ocupantes están llevando a cabo operaciones de asalto cerca de Spirne y Vershyna, los combates continúan.
*En los frentes de Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivsk y Zaporizhzhia* los rusos siguen lanzando ataques de artillería a lo largo de la línea del frente. Han lanzado ataques aéreos contra las posiciones de defensa ucranianas cerca de Avdiivka.
*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh* los rusos han lanzado ataques sistemáticos de artillería con cañones y cohetes contra la infraestructura civil y militar cerca de las localidades de Osokorivka, Dobrianka, Potomkine, Ivanivka, Bereznehuvate, Partyzanske, Chervona Dolyna, Kyselivka y Myrne. Sigue existiendo la amenaza de nuevos ataques con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas de la región.
*En los frentes de Volyn y Polissia* no ha habido señales de la formación de subdivisiones ofensivas rusas. Al mismo tiempo, se mantiene la amenaza de ataques aéreos con misiles desde el territorio de Bielorrusia. En las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia se están llevando a cabo comprobaciones del sistema de control y alerta.
*En el frente de Siversk* los rusos refuerzan la seguridad de la región fronteriza ucraniano-rusa. Además, han lanzado ataques contra las posiciones ucranianas cerca de la localidad de Mkhy y un ataque aéreo cerca de Esman.
*En el frente de Kharkiv* los rusos mantienen su defensa en las posiciones que han tomado anteriormente. Han estado utilizando tanques, morteros, cañones y artillería de cohetes para lanzar ataques en los distritos de localidades como Udy, Dementiivka, Nove, Ruski Tyshky, Tsyrkuny, Kutuzivka, Bazalivka, Pryshyb, Shevelivka y Protopopivka. Los ocupantes también han llevado a cabo operaciones de asalto cerca de Sosnivka, pero sin éxito, por lo que se han retirado. Han lanzado un ataque aéreo en el distrito de Kharkiv.


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Me estoy leyendo el ensayo" el método Yakarta", escrito por un periodista estadounidense, a tragos cortos, a veces me dan ganas de dejar de leerlo, la mala hostia que me pone y el mal cuerpo que me deja leer con detalles todo el mal, la violencia desmedida, la destrucción, la muerte de millones de personas, el apoyo incondicional a militares genocidas, el caos, y como objetivo final de todo ello el sufrimiento y la miseria más abyecta en la que han sumido a países enteros los EEUU durante décadas, aunque también y auxiliandoles a veces los británicos y algún que otro país europeo.
> Se que no todo el pueblo americano es culpable de esas atrocidades que han ido sembrando sus élites, pero ojalá pudiera ver algún día a ese país ardiendo por los cuatro costados y aun así no recibiría ni un ápice de todo el mal que han hecho en el mundo esa vil y satánica nación.



Carmela Soprano se enfadaba con su marido si este cometía un crimen. Después éste le recordaba que gracias a eso ella podía vestir con pieles y comer en sitios caros. Entonces a ella se le pasaba el enfado.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (6 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1113237



Brutal como se avanza en el Dobass, y como aumenta la frontera sur, hace no mucho Crimea le pillaba por tierra mas cerca a Ucrania.

Exagerado el avance ruso. Ya ni los medios hablan de la guerra en los telediarios. Se ha ganado a la OTAN.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> [M





Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que sucedió es que con la aparición del A321LR y XLR los de Boeing quisieron estirar el chicle del 737 pero el chicle ya no daba para más. Ellos reconocen que abandonar el proyecto 757, competidor del A321, fue un error. Ahora están con el desarrollo del 797, pero claro, con 10 años de retraso.
> Hoy en día son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de actualizaciones de Airbus. Algo bueno hicimos los europeos, que no todo es malo.
> A Boeing lo que le salva son los contratos militares del Pentágono, que son brutales. La coña de esto están con un contraro la gasolinera aérea KC135 que ni los propios militares lo quieren frente al A330 militar de Airbus. Y eso que Airbus se ofreció a fabricarlo en EEUU. La hipocresía yanki es como el universo, infinita, solo son liberales cuando les viene bien a ellos.



Echelon, miles de millones públicos gastados para hacer ricas a las corporaciones. Cuando la corrupción llega a esos niveles el fin está cerca.








ECHELON - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Besarionis (6 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El discurso de Putin fue espectacular, histórico.... Yo lo vi con la sensación de que estaba asistiendo a un acontecimiento de primer nivel....
> Fue además una enmienda a la totalidad al llamado derecho a la autodeterminación, un engendro abstracto burgués que de manera infantil asumió el comunismo leninista, y que tanto daño hizo y sigue haciendo.



Perdón. ¿A qué discurso te refieres? El hilo avanza a tal velocidad que me pierdo muchas cosas (a pesar de que mi grupo de exiliados en el ignore se empieza a parecer peligrosamente al área metropolitana de Calcuta).


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Jul 2022)

No lo podras ver porque han construido una telaraña a su alrededor, antes morira una mosca atrapada en ella, la bicha nunca. Y los rusos no son suicidas. Para la llegada del Señor aun quedan siglos me parece. Ahora es el toma y daca.


----------



## Besarionis (6 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Este tipo de cosas lo sacas en una conversación y te miran como si fueras un marciano.. pero estoy de acuerdo.



¿Marciano? A mí me miran como si acabase de llegar del mismísimo Zeta Reticuli a bordo del Nostromo y pidiendo omeprazol para el ardor de estómago. Y eso que no suelto ni la mitad de lo que pienso.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Besarionis dijo:


> Perdón. ¿A qué discurso te refieres? El hilo avanza a tal velocidad que me pierdo muchas cosas (a pesar de que mi grupo de exiliados en el ignore se empieza a parecer peligrosamente al área metropolitana de Calcuta).



Un discurso de Putin en febrero del 22.
Hay una transcripción en una página anterior, son tres hilos bastante largos, creo que del forero @pemebe.

Prueba a buscar en sus mensajes.

Creía bien. Ahí tienes el primero:




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable... La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Jul 2022)

Cada loco con su tema...


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y digo yo, vamos a pensar que quiere, que ya es devanarse los sesos, ¿como mantiene lo conquistado con su población actual?¿reclutando policías y jueces en las guarderias?



traidores queriendo salvar la vida siempre hubo, aparte que no dejaran muchos vivos.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas


Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...



www.eleconomista.es













Adiós al petróleo por las nubes si hay recesión: Citi apunta a un colapso de los precios


Los tambores de recesión amenazan con terminar con el rally del petróleo. Los analistas del banco de inversión de Citi son los primeros en abordar este escenario para el crudo y señalan que los precios suelen caer a niveles del coste marginal. La previsión de la firma contemplan una caída del...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Una ex modelo brasileña que había combatido en Kurdistán muere durante un bombardeo de Rusia en Jarkov


Evacuaciones en el Donbás ucraniano ante el implacable avance de las fuerzas rusas La evacuación de civiles continuó este miércoles en la ciudad ucran




www.elmundo.es






Las fuerzas de *Rusia*, animadas por la toma de varias ciudades en el* Donbás* las últimas semanas en la *guerra en Ucrania*, continúan avanzando al oeste de *Ucrania*, golpeando a la ciudad de *Sloviansk* con bombardeos "masivos", según ha asegurado el alcalde de la ciudad.

"¡*Sloviansk*! Bombardeo masivo de la ciudad. El centro, el norte. ¡Todos a los refugios!", escribió en su cuenta de Facebook el alcalde de la ciudad, Vadym Lyakh.

Según el Estado Mayor General, los rusos efectúan ataques con artillería en la dirección de *Sloviansk*, al igual que en la de Kramatorsk, los dos bastiones más importantes de Kiev en Donetsk.

Se acabó el descanso.


----------



## Burbruxista (6 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Gracias por la información. De todos modos con todo lo que está pasando desde el 2020 hasta ahora, las sanciones están acelerando el colapso, es un boomerang contra nosotros, a mi me parece que es una demolición controlada de la economia, una especie de reset. Los politicuchos de la UE son auténticos ineptos y subnormales.



Los “politicuchos“ de la UE saben perfectamente lo que están haciendo, algo que desde tiempo inmemorial se define como traición.


----------



## Triyuga (6 Jul 2022)

El conflicto provocado en Ucrania, forma parte de la agenda 2030 globalista, y es la continuacion del programa, como el Covid


*Hipnosis masiva: ¿por qué la gente no puede ver a través del engaño del COVID?*





Doctor Joseph Mercola.- A pesar de las estadísticas y los modelos matemáticos que sobrestiman dramáticamente el riesgo del virus y los efectos secundarios obvios de la vacuna, muchos no son capaces de verlo. La característica más destacada de esta tendencia psicológica es que ciega radicalmente a las personas ante todo lo que vaya en contra de la narrativa en la que creen.
*HISTORIA DE UN VISTAZO*

– La “formación de masas” es una forma de hipnosis de masas que emerge cuando se cumplen condiciones específicas y casi siempre precede al surgimiento de sistemas totalitarios.
– Cuatro condiciones centrales que deben existir para que surja la formación de masas son la soledad generalizada y la falta de vínculos sociales, lo que lleva a experimentar la vida sin sentido, lo que lleva a una ansiedad y un descontento generalizados y flotantes, que conducen a una frustración generalizada y libre. y agresión, lo que resulta en sentirse fuera de control.
– Bajo la formación masiva, una población entra en un trance de tipo hipnótico que los hace dispuestos a sacrificar cualquier cosa, incluidas sus vidas y su libertad.
– Las estrategias clave para interrumpir el proceso de formación de masas son hablar en contra y practicar la resistencia no violenta. Las voces disidentes evitan que los sistemas totalitarios se deterioren hasta convertirse en una inhumanidad abyecta donde la gente está dispuesta a cometer atrocidades atroces.









Hipnosis masiva: ¿por qué la gente no puede ver a través del engaño del COVID?







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (6 Jul 2022)

*El culto a la globalización: el gran reinicio y su “solución final” para la “gente inútil”*






Por Timothy Alexander Guzmán.- La idea del Gran Reinicio deriva del Nuevo Orden Mundial que todavía está vivo en la mente del establecimiento o a quienes podemos llamar los globalistas desde personas como Henry Kissinger hasta el actual presidente de los EE. UU., Joe Biden . Por supuesto, hay muchos otros en los niveles superiores de la pirámide cuyas ideas van desde establecer un estado policial hasta implantar microchips el día que nacemos para rastrearnos y rastrearnos, hasta despoblar el planeta. Sé que suena loco, pero eso es lo que los globalistas han planeado para nosotros durante mucho tiempo.
El protegido de Klaus Schwab, Yuval Noah Harari, es un intelectual nacido en Israel, autor de un éxito de ventas popular titulado ‘Sapiens: Una breve historia de la humanidad’ y también es profesor de historia en la Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén. Harari una vez hizo una pregunta inquietante, «¿qué hacer con toda esta gente inútil?» Harari es un hombre inteligente, de eso no hay duda, pero su inteligencia lo ha llevado al nivel de la locura.

Harari es un miembro influyente del Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) que apoya la idea de crear una sociedad distópica dirigida por un puñado de globalistas que gobernarán a todos los seres humanos en la tierra desde el día en que nacen. Según Harari, el planeta tierra está superpoblado:
Nuevamente, creo que la pregunta más importante en la economía y la política de las próximas décadas será ¿qué hacer con toda esta gente inútil? El problema es más el aburrimiento y cómo qué hacer con ellos y cómo van a encontrar algún sentido de la vida, cuando son básicamente sin sentido, sin valor.
Mi mejor conjetura, en la actualidad es una combinación de drogas y juegos de computadora como solución para [la mayoría]. Ya está sucediendo… Bajo diferentes títulos, diferentes encabezados, ves a más y más personas pasando más y más tiempo o resolviendo los problemas internos con las drogas y los juegos de computadora, tanto las drogas legales como las ilegales…
También quieren que la gente se quede en casa conectada al mundo del Metaverso, una simulación de realidad virtual y al mismo tiempo que se vuelvan adictos a todo tipo de drogas. El tipo de mundo que están tratando de crear para nosotros es pura locura. Wired , una revista mensual describe los metaversos como una combinación de los mundos digital y físico que crea una realidad virtual como en la película de Hollywood, ‘Ready Player One ‘ , el artículo ‘ ¿Qué es el metaverso, exactamente?’ responde esa pregunta.
“En términos generales, las empresas tecnológicas a las que se refieren cuando hablan del “metaverso” pueden incluir la realidad virtual, caracterizada por mundos virtuales persistentes que continúan existiendo incluso cuando no estás jugando, así como la realidad aumentada que combina aspectos de lo digital. y mundos físicos.”
Muchas otras películas de Hollywood que se basan en la realidad virtual en el futuro incluyen Jumanji, Source Code, The Matrix, Total Recall, Inception y muchas otras. Los globalistas quieren que creas que se está gestando una sociedad distópica para nosotros, pero no te preocupes, serás completamente feliz al menos según Klaus Schwab.


*¿Está el mundo listo para abrazar el gran reinicio?*

En el espectro geopolítico, los globalistas están decididos a castigar a los países soberanos que no obedecen una orden basada en reglas bajo la agenda del Gran Reinicio en asociación con la alianza EE. UU.-OTAN que lleva al mundo a algún tipo de conflicto o cambio de régimen contra Rusia, China, Irán, Bielorrusia, Siria, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Cuba y cualquier otra nación que quiera seguir siendo soberana a toda costa. Hay muchos que se oponen con vehemencia a tal idea, por ejemplo, el 27 de enero de 2021 , el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin habló en el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) y básicamente rechazó la idea del Gran Reinicio y dio una idea razonable de humanidad trabajando unida para lograr un futuro próspero para todos con “En varios foros internacionales se hacen regularmente llamados a favor del crecimiento inclusivo y de la creación de niveles de vida dignos para todos. 









El culto a la globalización: el gran reinicio y su “solución final” para la “gente inútil”







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ay, que bonito! Cuanta preocupación por nuestro bienestar!…
> 
> En vez de soltar chorradas impostadas que reconozca que los americanos lo han utilizado, que deje de pedir y aceptar armas occidentales y que se rinda de una vez a la evidencia de que él y su país son responsables directos y actores decisivos para que se haya dado el escenario que describe tan dramáticamente y en el cual los europeos somos rehenes de sus acciones y las de su amo.
> 
> ...



hombre irene si tu le pones al farlopenski un bigote tipo hitler el resultado explica muchas cosas.

y los de podemos diciendo que somos al putita de USA ,no me lo creo ni de coña


----------



## Triyuga (6 Jul 2022)

*Soylent Green, Pelicula premonitoria de 1973*


¿Cuando el destino nos alcance Soylent Green resumen?




Sinopsis: En el año 2022 la población de Nueva York es de cuarenta millones de habitantes que, en general, viven en condiciones miserables. Para combatir el hambre se han creado alimentos sintéticos, fabricados por la empresa *Soylent* Corporation que acaba de presentar su último y mejor producto: el *soylent green*.



Dejo vinculo, por si a alguien le pudiera interesar:










Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance"


Película "Cuando el Destino nos Alcance" Un lujo de película. Muy digna de reflexión sobre lo que acontece en estos instantes en el Mundo. Elenco de actores excepcional.Cuando el destino nos alcance es una película dirigida por Richard Fleischer con Charlton Heston, Leigh Taylor-Young, Edward G...




gloria.tv


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

EL JEFE DEL PARLAMENTO CHCHENO DICE QUE IRÁN HASTA BERLÍN A MENOS QUE PUTIN LES ORDEN QUE DETENGAN


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jul 2022)

Las matemáticas son matemáticas, ni ecológicas ni no ecológicas, ni ateas ni creyentes ni de izquierdas ni de derechas.
Los cálculos dicen que a día de hoy el hostión va a ser grandioso y acaba de empezar
Es lo que hay


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



Ese señor", es de todo menos imparcial...
a la pregunta de un oyente, haya por el 2016, sobre el polemico Soros, le respondio:
"Es un multimillonario filantropo y especulador, nada que rascar..."

yo estaba escuchando ese dia, pero tiene mas lindezas, 
me bloqueo los comentarios en la contra, por esto:
"la pandemia se acaba, cuando apagas la television, y la contracronica"


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Jul 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Qué coño hace un avión militar griego volviendo a estas horas de Moscú?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Tendrá que ver con la flota de petroleros de armadores griegos que transportan gas licuado ruso?
O eso o alguna movida con Turquía


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

*Canciller húngaro: "Es físicamente imposible reemplazar los suministros de energía rusos"*

Publicado:6 jul 2022 04:40 GMT
Peter Szijjarto explicó las razones por las que Budapest se niega rechazar el petróleo ruso.





Peter Szijjarto, ministro de Exteriores de HungríaSEPA Media / Legion-Media
Hungría no puede sustituir las importaciones de combustibles rusos con nada, según lo ha declarado Peter Szijjarto, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y Comercio del país centroeuropeo, en medio de las presiones de la UE para que Budapest rechace los suministros rusos.
En declaraciones a CNN, el político subrayó que será físicamente imposible sustituir los suministros de energía rusos, en el caso de que cesen, ya que la geografía es lo que determinó la infraestructura existente.
"En caso de que dejemos de recibir los suministros, sería físicamente imposible proveer el país con suficiente petróleo. Es una *cuestión matemática*", dijo Szijjarto.
El ministro precisó que para cambiar las masivas rutas de suministro existentes, que van del este al oeste, por nuevas que vayan del norte al sur, se necesitará mucho dinero y* entre 5 y 7 años*, por lo que es imposible para Budapest cambiar las fuentes de suministros de un día para otro.
"La cuestión es si se puede reemplazar el gas y el petróleo rusos para que siga operando su propio país, y actualmente nuestra respuesta es 'no'; *no porque no lo queramos*, sino porque es imposible físicamente", subrayó.
En caso contrario, sustuvo, "obligaríamos al pueblo húngaro a *pagar el precio* de la guerra que *no es su responsabilidad*, ni suya la voluntad de que estallara".
La Unión Europea ya ha aprobado *seis paquetes* de sanciones antirrusas por la operación militar de Moscú en Ucrania. A comienzos de junio, el Consejo de la UE anunció la adopción oficial del sexto paquete de sanciones, que supondrán un *corte de cerca del 90 %* de las importaciones del petróleo de Rusia para finales de año.
Budapest se ha opuesto a algunas cláusulas del sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia y ha exigido que se introduzcan *exenciones* en cuanto al embargo petrolero


----------



## mazuste (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Aunque sea off topic, lo cuelgo aquí porque este hilo es uno de los más vistos, en Holanda la policía está apuntando y amenazando con armas de fuego a los agricultores, el país está paralizado por la decisión del gobierno auspiciada por la mafiosa UE de prohibir el cultivo con nitrógeno.
> Esta ya suficientemente claro?, Quieren reducir la población y van a crear hambre, y tener por cuenta que si la situación se desborda ordenarán disparar al pueblo.
> Europa está decidiendo su propio destino si no hay una rebelión total en todos los países y que estalle todo por los aires.





Y, sin embargo, se mueve... 

* Supermercados holandeses hoy. Sin granjas, sin comida. Los agricultores holandeses ganan.*


----------



## mazuste (6 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Francia declara la economía de guerra y podrá intervenir las centrales de gas
> 
> 
> Francia se adentra cada vez más en una economía de guerra, al menos en lo que respecta al sector energético. La ley de "poder adquisitivo", que será presentada al Consejo de Ministros en los próximos días, incluye un apartado de "soberanía energética" que otorga al Estado poderes sin precedentes...
> ...



Francia declara economía de guerra, en Holanda se encienden las contradicciones
y Alemania, en estado de emergencia energética... Veremos cuando los libros de historia 
tengan que explicar que Europa impuso unas sanciones a Rusia y acabaron así.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Francia declara economía de guerra, en Holanda se encienden las contradicciones
> y Alemania, en estado de emergencia energética... Veremos cuando los libros de historia
> tengan que explicar que Europa impuso unas sanciones a Rusia y acabaron así.



Y para colmo la huelga del gas en Noruega:









El precio del gas alcanza máximos en cuatro meses por la huelga del sector energético en Noruega


Una huelga prevista para esta semana de los trabajadores noruegos del sector del petróleo y el gas estrangula de nuevo el mercado energético. Los futuros del gas natural holandés para agosto, la referencia en Europa, alcanzan su precio más alto en casi cuatro meses, en 167 euros por megavatio...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

⚡Los canales locales informan sobre la destrucción de una unidad M142 HIMARS MLRS en Artemovsk

La información es positiva, pero requiere confirmación.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Las armas que Ucrania pide y no tendrá


Occidente está decidido a ayudar tanto como sea necesario a Ucrania para que venza al invasor ruso pero nunca hasta el punto de aparecer ante los ojos de Moscú como una




www.lavanguardia.com






Los Patriot no llegarán a suelo ucraniano por dos principales motivos –coincidentes con otras armas y otros países de origen– que se podrían agrupar en uno: no provocar a Rusia más de la cuenta. El sistema antimisiles que por ejemplo evitó ataques contra Israel o posiciones norteamericanas durante las dos guerras del Golfo requiere personal muy especializado y, en las actuales circunstancias, forzaría el despliegue de personal norteamericano en suelo ucraniano.

Eso es inviable.

Esa es una de las dos razones, pero hay una segunda que es que su eventual despliegue sería entendido por Moscú como una implicación directa norteamericana en la guerra hubieran o no botas norteamericanas sobre el terreno.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Jul 2022)

*El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas*

Cada vez son más voces las que apuntan a un corte total del gas ruso
Las instalaciones de Nord Stream estarán paradas 11 días por obras
Si Rusia aumenta los cortes, Europa no será capaz de cumplir con las reservas





Un trabajador en las instalaciones de Nord Stream. Foto: Reuters.






elEconomista.es
5/07/2022 - 14:04


Falta menos de una semana para que el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 deje de suministrar combustible y, a medida que se acerca la fecha, aumentan los temores de que el cierre, por obras, *se extienda indefinidamente* una vez terminen los trabajos de mantenimiento. Cada día surgen nuevas voces que alertan sobre esta posibilidad y son cada vez más quienes piensan que cortar el gas por completo es un as bajo la manga que podría guardar Putin.

Quien se ha sumado a las dudas sobre el cierre temporal de las instalaciones es el director de energía, clima y recursos de Eurasia, Henning Gloystein. Considera, como muchos otros, que *no se puede descartar* la posibilidad de que Rusia corte el gas definitivamente, una vez hayan acabado las obras.

El 1 de julio Nord Stream anunció en un comunicado que sus instalaciones se iban a parar del 11 al 22 de julio por obras de mantenimiento. Según la compañía, es algo habitual y las instalaciones cierran cada año por ese motivo.










El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas


Falta menos de una semana para que el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 deje de suministrar combustible y, a medida que se acerca la fecha, aumentan los temores de que el cierre, por obras, se extienda indefinidamente una vez terminen los trabajos de mantenimiento. Cada día surgen nuevas voces que alertan...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, se mueve...
> 
> * Supermercados holandeses hoy. Sin granjas, sin comida. Los agricultores holandeses ganan.*



Pues sí que que ha cambiado el acento venezolano. Malditos chavistas.


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

lo preocupante ej la conjura nekanes bildu- cuperas catalanas - podemitas feministas jenaricas y sus aliados el frente mamadou el frente multicultural los islámicos y el ejercito travesti de liberación nacional, algo traman


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Tendrá que ver con la flota de petroleros de armadores griegos que transportan gas licuado ruso?
> O eso o alguna movida con Turquía



Lo segundo, buscan apoyo frente a Turquía, no se fían de la OTAN…


----------



## mazuste (6 Jul 2022)

Acá, la banda del Guaidog - otro cómico del esperpento- hablando de resistencia 
y "defensa de la soberanía nacional" en Ucrania, mientras en Venezuela rogando
que EEUU o la OTAN se dignen a invadirles con toda su parafernalia bélica.
Dios los cría, el imperio los junta y la historia los amontona...
Inútiles, arrastrados e idiotas...


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

Se han cargado a este?

*Muere el secretario general de la OPEP, Mohammad Barkindo*

Publicado:6 jul 2022 05:56 GMT
El secretario general de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP), Mohammad Barkindo, falleció el martes a la edad de 63 años, comunicó a través de su cuenta de Twitter el director de la Corporación Nacional de Petróleo de Nigeria (NNPC), Mele Kyari.
"Hemos perdido a nuestro estimado Dr. Muhammad Sanusi Barkindo. Murió alrededor de las 11 de la noche de ayer, 5 de julio de 2022. Sin duda una gran pérdida para su familia, la NNPC, nuestro país Nigeria, la OPEP y la comunidad energética mundial", escribió Kyari.


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cada dia me gusta mas como lo cuenta este chaval de www.negocios.com



se le ve peor cara cada vez y con ampliación de ojeras


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, se mueve...
> 
> * Supermercados holandeses hoy. Sin granjas, sin comida. Los agricultores holandeses ganan.*



Se complica lo de holanda, andan a tiros la policía contra los agricultores…


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A USA le crecen los enanos.
> Ya no hay miedo al Imperio de las Mentiras, tras sus fracasos militares



mientras tanto en España tras dos años de acumular celulitis tetas mas caídas, follar poco o nada por la pandemia, las bigotudas desembarcan en las playas, oleadas de mala leche jenarica femenina serán liberadas el horror el horror


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Los yanquis como los ucros mismos ya no creen en la victoria contra Rusia. Los yanquis no quieren que su mejor material acabe en manos rusas, o peor aun, en el mercado negro por el sálvese quien pueda del ejercito ucro y en particular de sus oficiales.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Informes de la ONU confirman sin lugar a dudas que toda la extracción ilegal de órganos *
> _*que se realiza en el mundo la hacen las "milicias" patrocinadas por EEUU y otros grupos
> terroristas. ISIS, ISIL, los albaneses (en Kosovo/Serbia), los escuadrones de la muerte
> centroamericanos, etc.
> ...



Esto del robo o venta ilegal de órganos no es algo exclusivo de ellos como afirmas. En todos los sitios 'cuecen habas'. Por poner un solo ejemplo:









China desmantela una red de tráfico de órganos


Condena a cuatro médicos que obtenían los órganos de forma legal y los canalizaban luego a través de cauces ilegales.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Muy interesante reflexión:



*"Es justo que Ucrania mienta a Occidente, porque Occidente mintió a Ucrania "*


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, que nadie lo comenta en los medios occidentales, pero Italia está a punto de implosionar.
Su prima de riesgo ya está al nivel de la griega...ni más ni menos



Karma bueno dijo:


> *El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas*
> 
> Cada vez son más voces las que apuntan a un corte total del gas ruso
> Las instalaciones de Nord Stream estarán paradas 11 días por obras
> ...



Esto de los cortes rusos tiene que ver con esta noticia:

La UE acuerda llenar sus reservas de gas al 80 % para el próximo invierno

Juntas, se entiende todo mucho mejor.
UE quiere 80% de sus tanques llenos, y comprar ahora el gas...pues Rusia cierra el gas (no necesita los ingresos de los eurolemmings, y menos ahora en veranito), y en invierno voilá, Europa sin gas.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se complica lo de holanda, andan a tiros la policía contra los agricultores…



Es la grandiosa democracia, ya se sabe. Si llega a pasar en Rusia o Venezuela....


----------



## NS 4 (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se complica lo de holanda, andan a tiros la policía contra los agricultores…



No es ya que sea indignante ...que lo es...

Es que esos mismos policias, a los moritos y negros, no son capaces de levantarles la voz...lo que viene a confirmar que ya no sirven al pueblo...SON PRETORIANOS QUE SIRVEN AL QUE MEJOR LES PAGUE...EN ESTE CASO UN GOBIERNO CORRUPTO, QUE OBEDECE A LA GRAN PUTA DE BABILONIA QUE VIVE EN BRUSELAS A TODO LUJO!!!


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El precio de las sanciones


Aunque se ha dado más protagonismo a la cuestión del gas, que afecta directa y significativamente a muchos países de la Unión Europea, especialmente a Alemania, los países occidentales buscan tambi…




slavyangrad.es











El precio de las sanciones


06/07/2022


Aunque se ha dado más protagonismo a la cuestión del gas, que afecta directa y significativamente a muchos países de la Unión Europea, especialmente a Alemania, los países occidentales buscan también reducir el cupo de mercado del petróleo ruso. La Unión Europea, en parte a instancias de Estados Unidos, ha querido presentar el peso de las importaciones de gas y petróleo ruso como un lastre, una dependencia de un socio que Bruselas y Washington han decidido que no es fiable. Sin embargo, esa relación entre la UE y Moscú y la disponibilidad de energía a precios asequibles ha sido una de las bases de la competitividad de países tan importantes para el bloque como Alemania. Decididos a sustituir el combustible ruso por otros ideológicamente más correctos -gas de Qatar o Estados Unidos o petróleo de Arabia Saudí-, los países europeos han aceptado implícita y explícitamente que habrá un aumento de los precios.

Los datos de inflación de los países europeos están ya reflejando el empeoramiento de una situación que había comenzado antes de la intervención rusa, pero cuyos efectos se están sintiendo a causa de las sanciones contra Rusia. Esos daños colaterales de las medidas impuestas por los países europeos contra su principal socio energético, que prueban que toda sanción a la energía rusa es, en realidad, una forma de sancionar a los países europeos, pueden empeorar en caso de imposición, tal y como se prevé, de nuevas medidas.

*Si Rusia reduce la producción de petróleo, el precio llegará a los 380$*

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Los analistas sugieren que si los países del G7 imponen un tope de precio al petróleo ruso, Moscú responderá con la reducción de su producción. Un descenso de 5 millones de barriles al día no supondría grandes daños para la economía rusa, pero sí causará un aumento sustancial de los precios.

Según escribe _Bloomberg_ citando a analistas de JPMorgan Chase, el precio del barril de petróleo puede llegar a 380$ si Rusia reduce su volumen de producción en respuesta a las sanciones de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea. Actualmente el precio del barril de Brent asciende a 199$. En una advertencia a los clientes, los expertos han indicado que Moscú podría reducir su producción en cinco millones de barriles al día. Según JPMorgan Chase, eso no afectaría significativamente a la economía rusa, aunque sí al resto del mundo. Si Rusia reduce la producción en tres millones de barriles al día en lugar de cinco, los precios podrían alcanzar los 190$ el barril.

Según los analistas, las autoridades rusas pueden responder a una posible restricción de precios con una reducción de sus exportaciones. “Existe la posibilidad de que el Gobierno [de Rusia] responda recortando la producción para hacer daño a Occidente”, escribe la nota.

La posibilidad de imponer un límite de precio al petróleo ruso fue discutida durante la cumbre del G7 celebrada la semana pasada en Alemania. _Bloomberg_ informó de que los participantes prevén introducir un techo de precio por las garantías y transporte de petróleo. Una fuente afirmó a _Reuters_ que el grupo de los siete está “en el buen camino para llegar a un acuerdo” sobre el tema. Según el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, los países de la Unión Europea están dispuestos a tomar tal decisión si queda claro que la medida va a afectar negativamente a Rusia y no a ellos mismos.

La agencia de noticias surcoreana _Yonhap_ informó de que Washington ha pedido a Seúl que apoye la propuesta de límite de precio. Los ministros de finanzas de los dos países discutieron la idea y el ministro corearon Choo Kyung-ho pidió un plan de acción concreto.

A principios de junio, la Unión Europea impuso el sexto paquete de sanciones contra Rusia con el embargo del suministro de petróleo por mar. El viceprimer ministro ruso Alexander Novak advirtió entonces que, para final de año, el precio del petróleo superará los 150 dólares por barril.

–RBC.ru​

Mientras tanto, Estados Unidos ya está usando a diario sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo para impedir que los precios aumenten en el país.

Si el precio del petróleo continúa aumentando, se espera que esas reservas estratégicas se agoten en un par de meses, tras lo cual el aumento de los precios del combustible arrastrará al alza a todo lo demás y la actual inflación (la más alta desde los tiempos de Carter) parecerá una broma.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Yo de vosotros compraba oro y plata. Especialmente plata, dado que el oro está en cuestión por las 'presuntas' grandes vetas halladas en Uganda. Mirar nuestro euro:





Y no hemos llegado ni al Otoño.

Mirar la curva del oro:




Y la de la plata, que suele andar pareja:




La diferencia, es que para este otro preciado metal no existe una 'amenaza' de devaluación por supuestos grandes yacimientos, así que en breve veremos como deja de ir al mismo ritmo. Ahora conviene que baje para poder comprar barato.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Jul 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Brutal como se avanza en el Dobass, y como aumenta la frontera sur, hace no mucho Crimea le pillaba por tierra mas cerca a Ucrania.
> 
> Exagerado el avance ruso. Ya ni los medios hablan de la guerra en los telediarios. Se ha ganado a la OTAN.



que coño pasa en el lago ese situado al sur de ese sector, los rusos no avanzan nada con lo facil que seria cercar eso...¿es por la central termica que hay ahí?...la quieren intacta?


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Yo de vosotros compraba oro y plata. Especialmente plata, dado que el oro está en cuestión por las 'presuntas? grandes vetas halladas en Uganda. Mirar nuestro euro:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113465
> ...



Hombre, la plata está al precio de 1974...no parece ser una gran inversión.
El que le metiera 10.000 dolares hace 48 años...tiene 10.000 dolares devaluados, hoy.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas*
> 
> Cada vez son más voces las que apuntan a un corte total del gas ruso
> Las instalaciones de Nord Stream estarán paradas 11 días por obras
> ...



Ya pero la puñetera turbina no devuelven para que Rusia no tenga escusa y abrir el Nord Stream 2 tampoco, ni el dinero que pagó la parte rusa por construirlo. Que manera de cambiar el discurso.

La única escusa para no abrir el Nord Stream 2 es que deja sin gas y sin peajes por el a Ucrania ¿no?. Porque ahora la dependencia a largo plazo del gas ruso no es escusa.

¿No será que culpar a Rusia es la única forma de no tener las ciudades propias en llamas?


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



da mas miedo el tren de la bruja créame


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Dejaban a Rusia sin acceso al Mar Caspio (conexión con Irán)



Rusia tiene frontera maritima con Iran en el Caspio, no tiene que atravesar aguas extranjeras.

PD- Si no cambio el tema, Rusia califica al Caspio de lago, si reconoce que es un mar, tendria que dar paso libre a los paises ribereños al Mar Negro a traves de los canales navegables de la federacion, segun las leyes internacionales.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas seguirá alto hasta el 2025 y triplicará los niveles precovid


La Agencia Internacional de la Energía prevé un descenso de la demanda este año




www.lavanguardia.com





La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IEA en inglés), en su informe trimestral sobre el gas difundido este martes, afirma que este combustible seguirá en niveles muy altos por lo menos hasta el 2025. *En concreto, las cotizaciones del mercado de referencia holandés (TFF) acabarán este año en niveles (unos 30 dólares por Mbtu) que multiplican por seis el precio que alcanzaba antes del estallido de la pandemia. *


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, la plata está al precio de 1974...no parece ser una gran inversión.
> El que le metiera 10.000 dolares hace 48 años...tiene 10.000 dolares devaluados, hoy.



tu que porcentaje de ahorros tienes en brillantes y otras piedras?, de todos modos te interesa tener inversiones en tierras fértiles con ríos que pasen por la propiedad de cara al futuro.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hombre, la plata está al precio de 1974...no parece ser una gran inversión.
> El que le metiera 10.000 dolares hace 48 años...tiene 10.000 dolares devaluados, hoy.



Hace 48 años no estaba Europa a punto de irse por el retrete de la historia.


----------



## Treefrog (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Ese señor", es de todo menos imparcial...
> a la pregunta de un oyente, haya por el 2016, sobre el polemico Soros, le respondio:
> "Es un multimillonario filantropo y especulador, nada que rascar..."
> 
> ...



Una decepción en toda regla FDV, no por su opinión lameculos de los USA, tiene todo su derecho, pero se le vio el plumero a mil kilómetros de distancia con la plandemia.

- Apoyo irrestricto a medidas totalirias sin base científica.
- Se congratula de las ganancias extraordinarias de la Big tech como Amazon y otras durante la plandemia, atribuyéndole al mercado ese éxito, cuando fue el totalitarismo estatal lo que les dio la ventaja competitiva. Con todo cerrado y la gente acojonada por la TV obviamente Amazon iba a hacer su agosto y lo hizo.

FDV no es liberal, podría ser perfectamente un demócrata woke si hubiese nacido en Miami en lugar de Madrid.

Dejé de seguirlo ya en 2020.
Jano García en cambio es interesante.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hace 48 años no estaba Europa a punto de irse por el retrete de la historia.



Con más razón.
La plata tiene sobre todo, un uso industrial.
Si se va la industria al carajo, la plata se va con ella aún más al carajo


----------



## mazuste (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya pero la puñetera turbina no devuelven para que Rusia no tenga escusa y abrir el Nord Stream 2 tampoco, ni el dinero que pagó la parte rusa por construirlo. Que manera de cambiar el discurso.
> 
> La única escusa para no abrir el Nord Stream 2 es que deja sin gas y sin peajes por el a Ucrania ¿no?. Porque ahora la dependencia a largo plazo del gas ruso no es escusa.
> 
> ¿No será que culpar a Rusia es la única forma de no tener las ciudades propias en llamas?



Diría que, lo de culpar a Rusia, es la vaselina en la violación consentida.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Moscú fue fundada por un príncipe de Kiev.



Y los primeros zares de Rusia eran vikingos...  

PD- Yo tengo un tio periodista en Gotemburgo y eso no me convierte en sueco.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Muy interesante reflexión:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Es justo que Ucrania mienta a Occidente, porque Occidente mintió a Ucrania "*



Si nos quieren hacer responsables al pueblo llano europeo por no levantarnos en armas cuando nos mintieron nuestros gobernantes, pues si.

Pero lo mismo cabe para para los ucranianos y sus gobernantes que hicieron lo mismo y hasta dentro de casa sin caretas y una opción de cambiarlo en la provincia de al lado.

Si quieren decir que se mintieron entre gobernantes otánicos y ucranianos, pues no lo compro. En ese club se sabía y se capitalizaba la verdad, pero saber, ¡vaya si sabían!


----------



## Red Star (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Yo de vosotros compraba oro y plata. Especialmente plata, dado que el oro está en cuestión por las 'presuntas' grandes vetas halladas en Uganda. Mirar nuestro euro:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113465
> ...



La plata pesa mucho pa poder salir pitando con nuestras riquezas a cuestas, en busca del primer vuelo disponible a sudamérica o a la otra punta del globo terrestre. Cosa que tal vez tengamos que hacer si la cosa se tuerce mucho.

Es mejor llevarnos nuestras riquezas en un formato más portátil y fácil de mover sin problemas. Por ejemplo Bitcoñitos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania | Situación sobre el terreno:*

_Por otra parte, en la región de Járkiv, en el noreste del país y cuya capital es la segunda ciudad de Ucrania, los rusos están realizando operaciones en este frente con helicópteros, tanques, morteros y artillería, además de cohetes para disparar en las áreas de los alrededores de poblaciones como Sosnivka, Saltine, Mala Danylivka, Cherkaski Tyshky, Vesele, Kutuzivka, Mospanove, Husarivka, Chepil y Nova. Mientras, cuatro portamisiles navales rusos de alta precisión permanecen "en espera" en las aguas del Mar Negro, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano._

Los rusos van a por Jarkov? O se trata de una maniobra de distraccion para que los ucras no puedan reforzar el frente del Dombass?¿


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> *Guerra en Ucrania | Situación sobre el terreno:*
> 
> _Por otra parte, en la región de Járkiv, en el noreste del país y cuya capital es la segunda ciudad de Ucrania, los rusos están realizando operaciones en este frente con helicópteros, tanques, morteros y artillería, además de cohetes para disparar en las áreas de los alrededores de poblaciones como Sosnivka, Saltine, Mala Danylivka, Cherkaski Tyshky, Vesele, Kutuzivka, Mospanove, Husarivka, Chepil y Nova. Mientras, cuatro portamisiles navales rusos de alta precisión permanecen "en espera" en las aguas del Mar Negro, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano._
> 
> Los rusos van a por Jarkov? O se trata de una maniobra de distraccion para que los ucras no puedan reforzar el frente del Dombass?¿



Pues las dos cosas si meten presión en Jarkov retienen unidades, pero el Donbass solo queda el donetsk, que quiere decir que esto está finiquitado. Lo que pasa que Rusia se espera una contraofensiva de Ucrania para después del verano brutal, mandarán de golpe todo el armamento OTAN.


----------



## Red Star (6 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues las dos cosas si meten presión en Jarkov retienen unidades, pero el Donbass solo queda el donetsk, que quiere decir que esto está finiquitado. Lo que pasa que Rusia se espera una contraofensiva de Ucrania para después del verano brutal, mandarán de golpe todo el armamento OTAN.



Sí, muchas armas, pero una contraofensiva BROOOOOOTAL llevada a cabo por....??

A este paso no va a quedar vivo ningún ucraniano joven con ganas de pegar tiros, además de que el combustible es cada vez más escaso y difícil de hacer llegal al frente.

¿De qué sirven las armas si los que tienen que manejarlas no saben hacerlo porque no están entrenados para ello, ni tampoco pueden moverlas porque no hay gasolina?


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Sí, muchas armas, pero una contraofensiva BROOOOOOTAL llevada a cabo por....??
> 
> A este paso no va a quedar ningún ucraniano joven vivo con ganas de pegar tiros, además de que el combustible es cada vez más escaso y difícil de hacer llegal al frente.



Ucrania no tiene falta de hombres la movilización es total, Y en Ucrania está entrando de todo. Rusia va a tomar todo el Donetsk entre Julio y Agosto, en septiembre u octubre que no lo digo yo lo dice el mismo estado mayor Ruso se espera una movilización brutal del ejército Ucraniano no a decenas de miles sino centenares de miles.


----------



## Teuro (6 Jul 2022)

A estas alturas solo un idiota podría creer las excusas de "desnazificar" o "desmilitarizar" Ucrania para su invasión. La razón real es que Putin ve la desintegración de la URSS como una catástrofe y que, si bien parece que acepta (en realidad no) la ida definitiva de las Repúblicas Bálticas, hay dos estados que los ve como "Lebensraum" incuestionable de Rusia, y estos son Ucrania y Bielorrusia. El objetivo es anexionarse ambas repúblicas.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene falta de hombres la movilización es total, Y en Ucrania está entrando de todo. Rusia va a tomar todo el Donetsk entre Julio y Agosto, en septiembre u octubre que no lo digo yo lo dice el mismo estado mayor Ruso se espera una movilización brutal del ejército Ucraniano no a decenas de miles sino centenares de miles.



Para entonces los rusos deberian haber llegado al dneper. Ese rio, bien defendida la orilla oriental, es infranqueable salvo que quieran poner los ucranianos miles de muertos en hacer una cabeza de puente suicida.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues las dos cosas si meten presión en Jarkov retienen unidades, pero el Donbass solo queda el donetsk, que quiere decir que esto está finiquitado. Lo que pasa que Rusia se espera una contraofensiva de Ucrania para después del verano brutal, mandarán de golpe todo el armamento OTAN.



Si, eso parece obvio. Ucrania es un vertedero de armas pero con la escusa de Ucrania hemos armado a toda la OTAN aprisa y corriendo y por la puerta de atrás. Obviamente nos hemos armado para algo.

Por lo mismo que hemos fastidiado la economía "para algo".


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Se han cargado a este?
> 
> *Muere el secretario general de la OPEP, Mohammad Barkindo*
> 
> ...



de que murio?

Eutanasia pòr kiki?

o 

que parezca muerte natural?


----------



## workforfood (6 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Para entonces los rusos deberian haber llegado al dneper. Ese rio, bien defendida la orilla oriental, es infranqueable salvo que quieran poner los ucranianos miles de muertos en hacer una cabeza de puente suicida.



Ucrania va a morir matando, ya te digo que los Rusos saben que va a haber una contraofensiva enorme, ellos esperan tomar lo que queda y empezar a fortificarlo rápido y aguantar la embestida.


----------



## frangelico (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, eso parece obvio. Ucrania es un vertedero de armas pero con la escusa de Ucrania hemos armado a toda la OTAN aprisa y corriendo y por la puerta de atrás. Obviamente nos hemos armado para algo.
> 
> Por lo mismo que hemos fastidiado la economía "para algo".



Bueno. A la OTAN más bien la hemos desarmado con la promesa de volver a armarla en un futuro, cuando Zelensky deje de pedir todos nuestros stocks de cualquier cosa que se mueva o explote.


----------



## visaman (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y los primeros zares de Rusia eran vikingos...
> 
> PD- Yo tengo un tio periodista en Gotemburgo y eso no me convierte en sueco.



tu ers una mezcla entre vasco gallego mamadou y montoya, algo único vamos


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Sí, muchas armas, pero una contraofensiva BROOOOOOTAL llevada a cabo por....??
> 
> A este paso no va a quedar vivo ningún ucraniano joven con ganas de pegar tiros, además de que el combustible es cada vez más escaso y difícil de hacer llegal al frente.
> 
> ¿De qué sirven las armas si los que tienen que manejarlas no saben hacerlo porque no están entrenados para ello, ni tampoco pueden moverlas porque no hay gasolina?



Utilizar armas modernas no es tan complicado, cualquier lanzamisiles se puede manejar desde el movil. Otra cosa es que, llegada la hora de la verdad en cualquier guerra, encuentres infanteria capaz y dispuesta a asaltar a pelo posiciones defensivas parapetadas dentro de pueblos y ciudades.

De esa de la que se rien los follaotans cuando hablan de "tacticas atrasadas de hace 100 años".


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, eso parece obvio. Ucrania es un vertedero de armas pero con la escusa de Ucrania hemos armado a toda la OTAN aprisa y corriendo y por la puerta de atrás. Obviamente nos hemos armado para algo.
> 
> Por lo mismo que hemos fastidiado la economía "para algo".



El complejo militar industrial no tiene más razones que hacer negocio. Se la sopla que el mundo se rearme por miedo, por guerras, o por motivos más o menos fundados. Y cuanto más dure mejor. No le gustan las victorias rápidas y definitivas.


----------



## Red Star (6 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Utilizar armas modernas no es tan complicado, cualquier lanzamisiles se puede manejar desde el movil. Otra cosa es que, llegada la hora de la verdad en cualquier guerra, encuentres infanteria capaz y dispuesta a asaltar a pelo posiciones defensivas parapetadas dentro de pueblos y ciudades.
> 
> De esa de la que se rien los follaotans cuando hablan de "tacticas atrasadas de hace 100 años".



Disparar un fusil puede hacerlo tal vez cualquiera, pero no estoy yo muy segura de que manejar un tanque u operar una pieza de artillería sea sencillo. Al menos no de forma eficaz.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que defensa ni que pollas ... cerca tu casa, cómprate una escopeta y defiéndete tu. A ver si te crees que yo voy a pagar impuestos para defender TU propiedad .... Hay cosas mejores en las que gastar el dinero público ...
> 
> Desde luego sois la hostia ... Hay que comparar cuba con alemania, no con Haití ....
> 
> Mira ... cuba hay que compararla con los paises de su entorno, que son los que se le asemejan en recursos, clima, cultura, etc....etc.... En Cuba se vive infinitamente mejor que en cualquier estercolero capitalista que lo rodea (Guatemala, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití, Rep Dominicana, etc...etc...)



En Haiti tienes descendientes de polacos, soldados que envio Napoleon al caribe, puedes irte a Cuba o Haiti cuando quieras, nadie te lo impide !!!. 









La historia de los “negros blancos” de Haití


Durante una época los polacos que reclamaran la nacionalidad haitiana la tenían garantizada, ¿por qué?




www.muyhistoria.es


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. A la OTAN más bien la hemos desarmado con la promesa de volver a armarla en un futuro, cuando Zelensky deje de pedir todos nuestros stocks de cualquier cosa que se mueva o explote.



¿Seguro que todos los stinger, todas las, balas... todas las ...miles de cosas que hemos comprado en la UE no están en nuestros ejércitos de maniobras?. El resto ya irá llegando mientras establecemos las alianzas.


----------



## Strikelucky (6 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ha perdido y sigue perdiendo sus mejores unidades en el donbass, bombardeos 24/7 durante 120 días... desde barcos, lanzaderas móviles, desde aviones, decenas de miles de morteros, obuses, artillería de cohetes, termobaricos, incendiarios... todos los días pierden terreno, la segunda ciudad del país en constante y diario ataque a un nivel que se tienen que esconder como ratas dentro de ella.

Sin marina, viviendo de material caducado que consiguen mendigando, alistando a la población a la fuerza por la calle, en centros comerciales, en la playa. UCRANIA es una picadora de carne donde poco a poco se acaba el género, dentro de poco caerá como una cáscara vacía.

La contraofensiva ucraniana será hacia Polonia.


----------



## Treefrog (6 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A estas alturas solo un idiota podría creer las excusas de "desnazificar" o "desmilitarizar" Ucrania para su invasión. La razón real es que Putin ve la desintegración de la URSS como una catástrofe y que, si bien parece que acepta (en realidad no) la ida definitiva de las Repúblicas Bálticas, *hay dos estados que los ve como "Lebensraum" incuestionable de Rusia, y estos son Ucrania y Bielorrusia*. El objetivo es anexionarse ambas repúblicas.



De la misma manera que era un patraña lo de llevar la "libertad y la democracia" a Iraq , Siria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Mali , Niger , Libia (poner aqui el país de su preferencia), ni Rusia está desnazificando ni USA está democratizando nada. Desmilitarizar es otra cosa, eso sí está en el interés de Rusia.
La pregunta es por qué nos soprende que Rusia considere a Bielorusia y Ucrania como territorios esenciales , esto ya los predijeron Kennan , Kissinger, Thatcher y Mearsheimer entre muchos otros que no son ni comunistas ni pacifistas ni anti USAnos.
Aqui los USA han hecho su juego y su apuesta de usar a Ucrania como arma arrojadiza contra Rusia y les ha funcionado en el sentido de acorralar y provocar a Rusia forzando la intervención en Ucrania.

El precio de este juego de poder USAno lo vamos a pagar los europeos.


----------



## dabuti (6 Jul 2022)

Expertos hablan del fin de la guerra y la perdida de territorios ucronazi.









Los expertos vaticinan el fin de la guerra en Ucrania aunque con cesiones territoriales


El 68,4% de los consultados ve posible eliminar las sanciones de forma gradual, como parte de un acuerdo que ponga fin a la invasión rusa El 31,3% prevé que la economía española podría entrar en recesión a finales de 2022 o en 2023




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## vil. (6 Jul 2022)

Hay algo de lo que está sucediendo que me tiene intrigado y altamente perdido, lo reconozco, porque en un escenario como el actual lo coherente es el CAOS y sin embargo hay bajo todo esto algo surrealista:

- LAS SANCIONES devoran al sancionador...

Occidente sanciona a Rusia y le impone cargas de todo tipo y... sube el rublo, se crea inflación y la crisis enmierda a todo "occidente" convirtiendo una situación ya de por si deteriorada en poco menos que inviable...

Ahora Rusia amenaza con cortar el gas a europa, no sólo es una amenaza, es algo muy real... resultado, el RUBLO SE HUNDE y el valor de las materias primas se vuelve excesivo y caen fuertemente... por cierto, tiene lógica, dado que si colapsa europa y comienzan cierres de empresas, la DEMANDA se va a hundir y fruto de ello habrá un colapso de todo tipo de bienes... con lo cual tenderíamos nuevamente al CONTANGO en todo tipo de materias primas y CUIDADO es muy probable que a una crisis de LIQUIDEZ... CUIDADITO con esto que les cuento...

La cosa es SURREALISTA cuando menos, siendo hoy todo en cierto sentido surrealista a nivel total...

Lo inaudito de esto que les cuento es que en realidad LA SUPUESTA amenaza que pendía sobre la economia del "enemigo" en realidad es una amenaza débil sobre ese supuesto enemigo y es una AGRESION bestial a TU PROPIA ECONOMIA...

Y visto así, lo TREMENDO es que ni el gas ruso es un arma con el que pueda negociar, ni las sanciones occidentales son un arma para poder negociar...

Entonces cómo es que LAS SANCIONES medio han funcionado con países menores... ¿han funcionado realmente?...

A mayores esto tiene una Kafkiana e innegable verdad y es que en realidad Rusia no nos tiene atados con el gas y toda esta situación tiene mucho de ESTUPIDO... de hecho es tan estúpido todo, que en REALIDAD Rusia al negarnos el NABUCO se convirtió de FACTO en un yonquí de nuestro consumo, del cual depende para no verse inundado de problemas económicos; pero a nuestra vez, nosotros dependemos de seguir prestando todo tipo de apoyos financieros, económicos y estructurales que las sanciones intentaron evitar para no caer en ese mismo temido escenario de desastre...

Es realmente ALUCINANTE...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jul 2022)

...........
Los gobiernos aliados de Kyiv y las instituciones financieras internacionales han tratado de resolver algunos de los problemas financieros proporcionando a Ucrania subvenciones por valor de 8.000 millones de dólares. Sin embargo, los apetitos de la “plaza” son mucho mayores, y la asistencia brindada fue considerada como una “limosna”.

Según el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmygal, Kyiv financiará gran parte de su reconstrucción de posguerra con riquezas que las potencias occidentales supuestamente confiscan irremediablemente a los oligarcas rusos. Pero para algunos aliados de Kyiv, como Suiza, es más fácil apoyar esta idea que implementarla. Para la UE y EE. UU., la implementación de la solicitud de Ucrania es un problema grave, un "dolor de cabeza" legal casi insoluble con el que nadie quiere meterse.

La propiedad es un derecho fundamental. Por supuesto, podemos romper la ley básica. Pero tiene que haber un marco legal.

El presidente suizo, Ignazio Cassis, dijo el martes durante una conferencia de prensa junto con el primer ministro Denys Shmyhal en Lugano.

La negativa más que franca de restaurar Ucrania a expensas de los fondos rusos es muy indicativa. Los comentarios de Cassis reflejan la renuencia generalizada de algunas de las principales economías europeas (y de hecho estadounidenses) a confiscar y transferir urgentemente los activos de los oligarcas rusos para reconstruir una Ucrania devastada por el conflicto una vez que se logre la paz.

Además, en el pasado, la UE ha tenido una batalla legal compleja por las sanciones, que perdió (el caso Yanukovych-Mubarak de 2008 y 2015) y posteriormente defendió sus obligaciones financieras contra líderes empresariales, líderes mundiales y corporaciones en los tribunales.

La falta de reglas uniformes para la incautación de activos congelados también dificulta que los ucranianos logren su preciado objetivo. Y no existe una estructura legal prefabricada que permita apoderarse de bienes y fondos en disputa y enviarlos a las necesidades de Ucrania. Y lo saben en Kyiv. Además, Rusia puede vetar cualquier cosa a nivel de la ONU, utilizando su alta posición en el Consejo de Seguridad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jul 2022)

........Si Kyiv no logra revertir la situación en los frentes a su favor para el otoño de este año, es posible que se detenga el suministro de armas occidentales. Esta suposición fue hecha por el periódico británico The Daily Telegraph.

Según los periodistas de la publicación, los estados occidentales están interesados en los resultados reales de sus acciones en Ucrania y no se dedicarán a la caridad solo por una idea.

Si el proyecto no trae beneficios, se reduce, lo que le sucederá a Kyiv, porque su apoyo militar y financiero con la mayor retirada del ejército ucraniano bajo la presión de los rusos pierde todo sentido.

dice el periódico.

Al mismo tiempo, en el Reino Unido y otros países occidentales, los políticos más sobrios están empezando a darse cuenta de la inutilidad de brindar tal ayuda. Las armas de estilo soviético a disposición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están acabando gradualmente. El manejo de armas occidentales de alta tecnología requiere las calificaciones adecuadas de los soldados ucranianos, cuyo entrenamiento puede llevar varios meses.

Anteriormente, el canal de televisión alemán ZDF publicó un artículo en el que el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se queja de las dificultades al trabajar con obuses PzH 2000; esto, en particular, se refiere a los dispositivos de navegación y al mini-radar MVRS-700SC


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Disparar un fusil puede hacerlo tal vez cualquiera, pero no estoy yo muy segura de que manejar un tanque u operar una pieza de artillería sea sencillo. Al menos no de forma eficaz.



No es sencillo, pero no es necesario un año de entrenamiento.

Hoy en dia los blindados se conducen con volante y dos pedales, mientras que la artilleria moderna apunta mediante gps como si fuera un telescopio que puedas tener en casa.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> EL JEFE DEL PARLAMENTO CHCHENO DICE QUE IRÁN HASTA BERLÍN A MENOS QUE PUTIN LES ORDEN QUE DETENGAN



Rusia va a tener un problema gordo con esta gente con el tiempo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jul 2022)

En caso de que Lituania se retire del acuerdo sobre el sistema energético de Bielorrusia, Rusia, Estonia, Letonia y Lituania (BRELL), aún tendrá la capacidad técnica para comprar electricidad de la Federación Rusa. Tal declaración el miércoles 6 de julio fue hecha por el gobernador de la región de Kaliningrado, Anton Alikhanov.



“Técnico, por supuesto, por supuesto. Todavía no han salido de BRELL, pueden comprarnos. Podrán hacerlo, pero nadie desmantelará la economía en red, ni nosotros ni ellos. Hipotéticamente conservarán esa oportunidad, y ahora es tanto hipotética como de

hecho ”, dijo Alikhanov en una entrevista con RIA Novosti .

El 22 de junio, el presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, anunció un posible cierre del estado del sistema energético BRELL como respuesta a la prohibición del tránsito de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado. También indicó que su país está preparado para ello.......


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Ese señor", es de todo menos imparcial...
> a la pregunta de un oyente, haya por el 2016, sobre el polemico Soros, le respondio:
> "Es un multimillonario filantropo y especulador, nada que rascar..."
> 
> ...



A lo mejor es que sois muy pesados con "Zoroz, la tierra ez plana, noj mataaaaaaannn"....


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Disparar un fusil puede hacerlo tal vez cualquiera, pero no estoy yo muy segura de que manejar un tanque u operar una pieza de artillería sea sencillo. Al menos no de forma eficaz.



Disparar un fusil de asalto en fácil, lo difícil es que sirva para algo, has de llevarlo a cuestas y quemado antes bastante munición, unos 3 a 4 meses a lo tonto, para que seas útil en combate.

Un tanque ni idea.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...........
> Los gobiernos aliados de Kyiv y las instituciones financieras internacionales han tratado de resolver algunos de los problemas financieros proporcionando a Ucrania subvenciones por valor de 8.000 millones de dólares. Sin embargo, los apetitos de la “plaza” son mucho mayores, y la asistencia brindada fue considerada como una “limosna”.
> 
> Según el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmygal, Kyiv financiará gran parte de su reconstrucción de posguerra con riquezas que las potencias occidentales supuestamente confiscan irremediablemente a los oligarcas rusos. Pero para algunos aliados de Kyiv, como Suiza, es más fácil apoyar esta idea que implementarla. Para la UE y EE. UU., la implementación de la solicitud de Ucrania es un problema grave, un "dolor de cabeza" legal casi insoluble con el que nadie quiere meterse.
> ...



El problema de crear nuevos marcos legales... es que ¿desde cuando las las leyes "democráticas" se convierten retroactivas y sólo para un caso de los posibles casos similares?

PD: Paraíso fiscal con incautaciones de bienes privados... mala combinación. Los suizos viven de ello y claro, también del dinerito negro de la OTAN....


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con más razón.
> La plata tiene sobre todo, un uso industrial.
> Si se va la industria al carajo, la plata se va con ella aún más al carajo



No te quito razón en eso, pero tengo un contacto con una experiencia dilatada en el mundo de los metales preciosos, y en una conversación privada me dijo algo que la mayoría no sabe, pero sí quienes manejan esos metales preciosos desde hace mucho, y es que la plata está infravalorada en gran medida.

No obstante, y aunque pierda valor, más va a perder el euro y a saber cuanto. Prefiero plata a papelitos de colores de una UE a punto de colapsar.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

La dictadura de hecho ya empieza a gestarse, de facto ya la teníamos, vamos a un aumento exponencial del poder coercitivo de los estados para controlar el caos que se viene.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No te quito razón en eso, pero tengo un contacto con una experiencia dilatada en el mundo de los metales preciosos, y en una conversación privada me dijo algo que la mayoría no sabe, pero sí quienes manejan esos metales preciosos desde hace mucho, y es que la plata está infravalorada en gran medida.
> 
> No obstante, y aunque pierda valor, más va a perder el euro y a saber cuanto. Prefiero plata a papelitos de colores de una UE a punto de colapsar.



De momento yo aprovecharía para renovar o equiparme en material informático después de años de sequía por las cripto. Pese a ser aun algo caro, lo relativo al pc es de las pocas cosas que baja precios y es útil.
La conectividad sigue siendo importante y lo será más por el encarecimiento de la energía.















Cartes graphiques : la pénurie, c'est fini ?


Jusqu'à ce que la prochaine génération de cartes graphiques arrive sur le marché ou que les cryptomonnaies reprennent du poil de la bête…




www.clubic.com


----------



## Bartleby (6 Jul 2022)

¿Ya ha sacado la bandera blanca Putin ante las durísimas sanciones económicas impuestas por Europa?


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La plata pesa mucho pa poder salir pitando con nuestras riquezas a cuestas, en busca del primer vuelo disponible a sudamérica o a la otra punta del globo terrestre. Cosa que tal vez tengamos que hacer si la cosa se tuerce mucho.
> 
> Es mejor llevarnos nuestras riquezas en un formato más portátil y fácil de mover sin problemas. Por ejemplo Bitcoñitos.



Ya, pero como yo soy pobre, lo poco que tengo si puedo asegurarlo así. Pero eso de aconsejar bitcoin... amigo, eso no tiene un valor real. Otra cosa es que se quiera jugar al poker con él y a ver qué sale, pero hay que estar muy atento a las oscilaciones del mercado de las criptos.
Está claro que el oro es lo mejor para llevar mucho en poco espacio.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

*“El coronavirus salió de un laboratorio de EEUU, no de la naturaleza”, según publica The Lancet*

05/07/2022

*Washington, 5 jul (SANA) * Jeffrey Sachs, expresidente de la comisión que creó la revista médica especializada ‘The Lancet’ para investigar el SARS-CoV-2, dijo que existen fuertes indicios para afirmar que el COVID-19 es una enfermedad que provino de un virus que salió de un laboratorio estadounidense.

*Dios Maldiga EEUU, que hijos de pvta !!!.*


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No es sencillo, pero no es necesario un año de entrenamiento.
> 
> Hoy en día los blindados se conducen con volante y dos pedales, mientras que la artilleria moderna apunta mediante gps como si fuera un telescopio que puedas tener en casa.



Lo difícil no es manejar un carro de combate.
Es hacerlo de forma eficaz en combate
Resolver los problemas no previstos
Mantenerlo operativo
Saber moverse tácticamente, que no es lo mismo que conducirlo
Saber reportar y señalar los objetivos
Saber priorizar que objetivos son mas importantes
saber cuales son la posibilidades de tu equipo y los del enemigo. Puntos débiles y fortalezas
Saber aprovechar las oportunidades que ofrece cada situación y enfrentar las amenazas
y sobre todo integrarse con otros vehículos del mismo y de otras características en equipos tácticos de combate para maximizar las sinergias
Eso requiere años de experiencia.
Y por cierto, la OTAN no es precisamente hoy en día la mas indicada para presumir de capacidad de combate táctico después de décadas luchando contra aldeanos armados con AK47









3 tardes más de economía. España ante el abismo


Descubra la travesía de las últimas 4 décadas de España hacia su ruina económica , las causas, los culpables ,y las posibles soluciones




miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero como yo soy pobre, lo poco que tengo si puedo asegurarlo así. Pero eso de aconsejar bitcoin... amigo, es no tiene un valor real. Otra cosa es que se quiera jugar al poker con él y a ver qué sale, pero hay que estar muy atento a las oscilaciones del mercado de las criptos.
> Está claro que el oro es lo mejor para llevar mucho en poco espacio.











“Soy catedrático de informática. Como mis colegas, sé que la tecnología de bitcoin es basura”


El profesor Jorge Stolfi ha firmado junto a 1.500 expertos una carta al Congreso de EE UU sobre los riesgos de confiar ciegamente en las criptomonedas




elpais.com





*“Soy catedrático de informática. Como mis colegas, sé que la tecnología de bitcoin es basura”*

A principios de mayo Jorge Stolfi, catedrático de Ciencias de la Computación en la Universidad de Campinas (Brasil), puso este tuit en inglés: “Todo científico de la computación debería poder ver que las criptomonedas son sistemas de pago totalmente disfuncionales y que la “tecnología de blockchain” (también los “contratos inteligentes”) es un fraude tecnológico. ¿Podrían decirlo en voz alta?” Stolfi tiene ahora 9.400 seguidores. Entonces tenía menos. Para el discreto mundo de las ciencias de la computación, los 2.000 retuits y 7.000 likes que recibió le hicieron viral....


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *“El coronavirus salió de un laboratorio de EEUU, no de la naturaleza”, según publica The Lancet*
> 
> 05/07/2022
> 
> ...



Ohhh encuentro un sitio que dice una cosa que cuadra con lo que deseo pensar. Por lo tanto ha de ser cierto y me lo creo.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ohhh encuentro un sitio que dice una cosa que cuadra con lo que deseo pensar. Por lo tanto ha de ser cierto y me lo creo.



The Lancet es una revista medica britanica y no publican bulos o medias verdades, se juegan el prestigio.


----------



## Treefrog (6 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...........
> Los gobiernos aliados de Kyiv y las instituciones financieras internacionales han tratado de resolver algunos de los problemas financieros proporcionando a Ucrania subvenciones por valor de 8.000 millones de dólares. Sin embargo, los apetitos de la “plaza” son mucho mayores, y la asistencia brindada fue considerada como una “limosna”.
> 
> Según el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmygal, Kyiv financiará gran parte de su reconstrucción de posguerra con riquezas que las potencias occidentales supuestamente confiscan irremediablemente a los oligarcas rusos. Pero para algunos aliados de Kyiv, como Suiza, es más fácil apoyar esta idea que implementarla. Para la UE y EE. UU., la implementación de la solicitud de Ucrania es un problema grave, un "dolor de cabeza" legal casi insoluble con el que nadie quiere meterse.
> ...



Que se incauten de fondos o inmuebles de personas físicas de nacionlidad rusa en Europa, sin proceso legal, sin derecho a defensa y con una urgencia injustificable, es el certificado de defunción del estado de derecho en Europa, que ya estaba tocado de muerte con las medidas totalitarias por la plandemia.

Si a partir de ahora todo va a ser con carácter de urgente y fuera de los procesos legales vigentes... apaga y vámonos.
Suiza más que nadie sabe que si se pierde la seguridad jurídica , se pierde una ventaja fundamental respecto a otros sitios.

Si seguimos así Dubai y similares van a coger el relevo a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> The Lancet es una revista medica britanica y no publican bulos o medias verdades, se juegan el prestigio.



El cual perdieron en gran medida por plegarse a la retórica plandemista.


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Jul 2022)

La Tercera Roma defendiendo Ojjcidente a full...


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Que se incauten de fondos o inmuebles de personas físicas de nacionlidad rusa en Europa, sin proceso legal, sin derecho a defensa y con una urgencia injustificable, es el certificado de defunción del estado de derecho en Europa, que ya estaba tocado de muerte con las medidas totalitarias por la plandemia.
> 
> Si a partir de ahora todo va a ser con carácter de urgente y fuera de los procesos legales vigentes... apaga y vámonos.
> Suiza más que nadie sabe que si se pierde la seguridad jurídica , se pierde una ventaja fundamental respecto a otros sitios.
> ...



Es que pasado mañana se enfade la UE con Quatar por lo que sea, por ejemplo por la minucia de financiar al ISIS (todos sabemos que a la UE le importaba poco que se financiara al ISIS ya se que es un ejemplo tonto) y se queda con todos los fondos Quataries ... Quien cojones iba a traer fondos a Europa?? Pues eso se juega Europa y en particular la Citi.


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> ¿Ya ha sacado la bandera blanca Putin ante las durísimas sanciones económicas impuestas por Europa?




La Habana en julio de 1959 se parecia a la de julio del 58

Para 1970 era una decrepita ciudad empobrecida con toda su elite económica y cultural viviendo en Miami

La civilización greco latina no tiene porque tener relaciones económicas con barbaros alcohólicos asiaticos


----------



## Feriri88 (6 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La Tercera Roma defendiendo Ojjcidente a full...




Alguien podria hacer la suma?

Sinhan tardado 2 meses en conquistar 15 km


Cuando llegarian a Berlín?

2120?


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El cual perdieron en gran medida por plegarse a la retórica plandemista.



Más bien a la retorica farmacéutica sin contrastar nada de lo que les llegaba de los fake estudios de las big four.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Jul 2022)

A falta de confirmacion, dos HIMARS destruidos.

Si alguien tiene mas info...edito. Fuente slaviangrad


Two US-supplied HIMARS launchers and two munition depots for them have been destroyed in Ukraine, Russia’s MoD said


----------



## Stajanov (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Disparar un fusil puede hacerlo tal vez cualquiera, pero no estoy yo muy segura de que manejar un tanque u operar una pieza de artillería sea sencillo. Al menos no de forma eficaz.



El problema no es manejar un tanque o una pieza de artillería , lo difícil es coordinar esos elementos con otros tanques ,infantería, etc .Para eso se necesitan oficiales y suboficiales competentes y mucho tiempo de maniobras.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más bien a la retorica farmacéutica sin contrastar nada de lo que les llegaba de los fake estudios de las big four.



Emmmm... la basura que se publicó en esos meses es propia. De primero de ciencia es descartar cualquier estudio de datos cambiantes e incompletos. Errores estadísticos tan de bulto no son admisibles.

Sin quitar ningún mérito a su argumento que puede coexistir perfectamente. Multicausalidad.


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> The Lancet es una revista medica britanica y no publican bulos o medias verdades, se juegan el prestigio.



Esto “existen fuertes indicios para afirmar que el COVID-19 es una enfermedad que provino de un virus que salió de un laboratorio estadounidense.” Es comp no decir Nada. Los fuertes indicios acaban en el olvido y nunca más se supo. No es más que un artículo de pago de algún estamento interesado en crear opinión.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La Tercera Roma defendiendo Ojjcidente a full...



Me gusta mas las payasadas titktokeras que gastan los ukronazis para luego quejarse de que sus armas no furulan o les dan patinetes o motos para ir o "evacuarse" del frente




Feriri88 dijo:


> Alguien podria hacer la suma?
> 
> Sinhan tardado 2 meses en conquistar 15 km
> 
> ...



Cuando hayas llegado a Moscúh me avisas, mientras tanto mejor nos descojonamos de tus cálculos.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Esto “existen fuertes indicios para afirmar que el COVID-19 es una enfermedad que provino de un virus que salió de un laboratorio estadounidense.” Es comp no decir Nada. Los fuertes indicios acaban en el olvido y nunca más se supo. No es más que un artículo de pago de algún estamento interesado en crear opinión.



The Lancet tiene la senda escrita de la multipolaridad. Conforme avancen otras sociedades aparecerán otras revistas tan prestigiosas o más para "los otros polos". Quizás tampoco, puede queel conocimiento se queden entre los iniciados de cada país, volvemos un poco hacia ese camino.

El saber no deja de ser otro poder. Tenemos antecedentes históricos.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Lo difícil no es manejar un carro de combate.
> Es hacerlo de forma eficaz en combate
> Resolver los problemas no previstos
> Mantenerlo operativo
> ...



Cierto, hacerlo es una cosa y hacerlo bien es otra. Pero *por lo que se esta viendo* hasta ahora, no se van a producir grandes operaciones blindadas ni van a ser un arma decisiva por parte de un bando ni del otro. Mas que nada porque sin supremacia aerea eres pasto de los misiles antitanque portatiles que cualquier Dimitri es capaz de utilizar.

Con que sepan acercarse a una posicion enemiga, gastar toda la municion disparando al bulto y poder retirarse sin chocar con el que viene detras, ya se cumplen de sobra los estandares tacticos de esta guerra.

O es que a estas alturas alguien espera movimentos de cuerpos blindados en pinza con calderos a lo Stalingrado?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas*
> 
> Cada vez son más voces las que apuntan a un corte total del gas ruso
> Las instalaciones de Nord Stream estarán paradas 11 días por obras
> ...



Alemania tiene el Nord Stream 2 listo para funcionar mientras se repara el 1, tienen alternativas.

Que pidan permiso a Biden y Borrell.


----------



## Teuro (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia va a tener un problema gordo con esta gente con el tiempo



Que los moros se rebelarán en algún momento del futuro, ni cotiza. Que Bielorrusia será víctima de alguna operación de "desnazificación" en cuanto caiga el dictador actual y soplen vientos de libertad europezante, tampoco cotiza. 

La "operación especial", tal como se desarrolla no ha reducido ni un ápice la posibilidad futura de conflictos internos en Rusia ni la (¿remota?) posibilidad de implosión. Está por ver como termina la cosa, pero puede que incluso esos "riesgos" los esté aumentando.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia va a tener un problema gordo con esta gente con el tiempo



Es solo un vacile al buenismo globalista


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La Tercera Roma defendiendo Ojjcidente a full...



tranquilo ya tan los menas, los trans y ellos y elles para defender occidente


----------



## niraj (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El as bajo la manga de Putin: usar las obras en Nord Stream como excusa para cortar todo el gas*
> 
> Cada vez son más voces las que apuntan a un corte total del gas ruso
> Las instalaciones de Nord Stream estarán paradas 11 días por obras
> ...




Si Rusia detiene el gas en el Nord Stream por mantenimiento... entonces quien realmente se beneficiará del aumento del precio del gas durante esos días? Exacto, USA, que por cierto ya es el mayor exportador de gas a la UE justo cuando los precios están por las nubes.

Parece que los alemanes ya se van dando cuenta del expolio:

[Forwarded from geoenergy INFO]
[ Photo ]
_De repente, las tendencias de Twitter de Alemania "Nord Stream - 2"

- Por cierto, la pregunta es: ¿Rusia no nos propuso continuar recibiendo gas en # Nord Stream -2 ?

- Abre el grifo del Nord Stream 2 financiado por el contribuyente, maldita sea. ¡Es nuestro derecho!

- #Nord Stream-2 podría abrirse de inmediato, podría obtener gas barato, salvar la industria y evitar que millones de desempleados se congelen, no habría que congelar a nadie, pero el gobierno se niega por razones puramente ideológicas. Qué locura.

- No ayudamos a Ucrania destruyendo nuestro propio país

- En lugar de simplemente abrir una tubería existente, debemos obtener gas costoso. Nunca se habló de Ucrania, todo se trataba de negocios y el debilitamiento de Alemania

- #Nord Stream -2 es mejor porque solo un tanquero de gas GNL que cruza el Atlántico emite aproximadamente la misma cantidad de CO2 por año que casi 4 MILLONES (!) coches por año_


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jul 2022)

Noto escocíos a los follapiratas tras lo de Lugansk...cuando a finales de julio estén asediando kramatorsk y a punto de perder todo el dombas el pingüino gilipollenko hasta ye capaz de echar a volar y todo


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Infancia y Familia del Reino Unido, Will Quince, ha anunciado este miércoles su decisión de abandonar el cargo en medio de la serie de escándalos que rodean al primer ministro Boris Johnson.


En la jornada de ayer, el canciller de Hacienda y el secretario de Salud renunciaron a sus puestos.


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> The Lancet tiene la senda escrita de la multipolaridad. Conforme avancen otras sociedades aparecerán otras revistas tan prestigiosas o más para "los otros polos". Quizás tampoco, puede queel conocimiento se queden entre los iniciados de cada país, volvemos un poco hacia ese camino.
> 
> El saber no deja de ser otro poder. Tenemos antecedentes históricos.



Me remito a lo ya dicho. Fuertes indicios es algo que esa revista no debería escribir. Ese artículo no debería existir. No significa nada, es como hablar del aire.


----------



## niraj (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se complica lo de holanda, andan a tiros la policía contra los agricultores…






Éste tuvo la suerte de que la bala fue al marco de la puerta, en vez de atravesar el cristal


----------



## millie34u (6 Jul 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



joder, yo a este personajillo le tengo eliminado de favoritos en Ivoox y no para de salir en reproducción automática, es como un anuncio cansino


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si Rusia detiene el gas en el Nord Stream por mantenimiento... entonces quien realmente se beneficiará del aumento del precio del gas durante esos días? Exacto, USA, que por cierto ya es el mayor exportador de gas a la UE justo cuando los precios están por las nubes.
> 
> Parece que los alemanes ya se van dando cuenta del expolio:
> 
> ...



Pues le quedan unos cuantos años por disfrutar lo votado ... Alemania ahora mismo hará lo que le digan y punto .. Sin ejercito no se tiene soberanía y lo mejor del ejercito de postín alemán ya esta en Ucrania.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

Stajanov dijo:


> El problema no es manejar un tanque o una pieza de artillería , lo difícil es coordinar esos elementos con otros tanques ,infantería, etc .Para eso se necesitan oficiales y suboficiales competentes y mucho tiempo de maniobras.



Es que la gente se piensa que manejar un cañón es saber cargarlo y dispararlo

Tienes que saber regularlo para que la granada vaya a unas coordenadas y más importante montarlo y desmontarlo a toda ostia por el tema de fuego de contrabatería y demás

Y para eso se necesita práctica

El problema de los artilleros ucranianos es que no viven demasiado para alcanzar esa práctica


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Si Rusia aumenta los cortes, Europa no será capaz de cumplir con las reservas*




Eso es imposible, la Comisión Europea ha firmado un papelito que dice que las reservas estarán al 80%.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Haiti tienes descendientes de polacos, soldados que envio Napoleon al caribe, puedes irte a Cuba o Haiti cuando quieras, nadie te lo impide !!!.



Algún día me teneis que explicar el extraño proceso que sigue vuestro cerebro para producir este output. Cuando alguien dice: "Cuba es un paraiso comparado con cualquier pais de su entorno inmediato" vuestro algoritmo inmediatamente genera "pues vete a cuba". Que coño tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? En que parte de la red neuronal teneis la avería?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Los puentes están intactos para que los ukros sigan mandando tropas al Este. Así los rusos se ahorran tener que "desmilitarizar" ucrania yendo al oeste.



Los rusos estan teniendo mucho cuidado en no dañar ni destruir los puentes sobre el Dnieper, los ucranianos cuando se retiren los volaran todos.  

PD- Deberian de haberlos destruido al comienzo de la guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Algún día me teneis que explicar el extraño proceso que sigue vuestro cerebro para producir este output. Cuando alguien dice: "Cuba es un paraiso comparado con cualquier pais de su entorno inmediato" vuestro algoritmo inmediatamente genera "pues vete a cuba". Que coño tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? En que parte de la red neuronal teneis la avería?



Te lo explico enseguida, como tus dos palabras mas repetidas en este foro son; Polonia y vertedero, en esos paraisos caribeños estaras como en casa !!!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> A falta de confirmacion, dos HIMARS destruidos.
> 
> Si alguien tiene mas info...edito. Fuente slaviangrad
> 
> ...




*Dos lanzadores HIMARS destruidos en DPR*
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la destrucción de dos lanzadores HIMARS estadounidenses en la RPD


6 julio 2022 12:16


----------



## crocodile (6 Jul 2022)

Las medidas puestas en marcha por Rusia para detener la revalorización del rublo dan sus frutos, han bajado tipos 2 veces y ya ha bajado el rublo a 60 por dólar, aún así todo controlado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (6 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Te recuerdo que en Vietnam fue Rusia la que apoyaba la dictadura comunista.
> En Irak fue ese país, con apoyo de Rusia, quien invadió Kuwait y amenazó a Arabia Saudita e Israel.
> Y Afganistán fue invadida antes por Rusia, que mató a ocho veces más personas. Aunque por suerte también perdió a seis veces más soldados.
> Rusia ha estado involucrado en guerras desde hace 11 siglos, en todas las guerras del S. XX y en la mayoría de las dictaduras.
> Por ejemplo sus invasiones de Finlandia, Kazajistán, Azerbaiyán, Mongolia, Armenia, Lituania, Polonia, Estonia, Letonia, Georgia, Chechenia, Tayikistán, Kirguistán, y guerras en Turquía, Irán, Yugoslavia, Checoslovaquia, Siria, Eritrea, Yemen, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Camboya, Birmania, Angola, Chad...




Por supuesto, hablamos de (super)potencias imperialistas. Pero tampoco anda EEUU-OTAN como para dar lecciones morales, ¿le gana alguien en el siglo XX a EEUU en "jaleo" provocado alrededor del mundo por sus acciones y reacciones?. Mundo testicular sacándose la polla y provocando putas desgracias humanas.

Leyendo a Machado encontré un par de páginas interesantes respecto de una "_Sociedad de las Naciones_" cuyo objetivo sería la paz en el mundo. En _*Antonio Machado. Antología de su prosa, IV: A la altura de las circunstancias*_, prologado y editado por Aurora de Albornoz. Aprovecho la ocasión para subir un par de capturas.


Spoiler


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jul 2022)

классные вещи пожалуйста¿?


----------



## mazuste (6 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay algo de lo que está sucediendo que me tiene intrigado y altamente perdido, lo reconozco, porque en un escenario como el actual lo coherente es el CAOS y sin embargo hay bajo todo esto algo surrealista:
> 
> - LAS SANCIONES devoran al sancionador...
> 
> ...



No es tan complicado de entender si planteamos que el sancionador pretende ese mismo
resultado para su población: generar caos, culpar al contrario y se ofrece a conducir el rebaño
hacía la solución...


----------



## arriondas (6 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dos lanzadores HIMARS destruidos en DPR*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la destrucción de dos lanzadores HIMARS estadounidenses en la RPD
> 
> 
> 6 julio 2022 12:16



Los game changers y tal, que iban a freír orcorrusos en defensa de "Ugopa". Corrobora lo que dicen muchos conforeros; Ucrania está enganchada a una maquina (la OTAN), de lo contrario, esto ya habría terminado.


----------



## millie34u (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Algún día me teneis que explicar el extraño proceso que sigue vuestro cerebro para producir este output. Cuando alguien dice: "Cuba es un paraiso comparado con cualquier pais de su entorno inmediato" vuestro algoritmo inmediatamente genera "pues vete a cuba". Que coño tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? En que parte de la red neuronal teneis la avería?



pues vete a Cuba, pues vete a Venezuela, pues los metes en tu casa, yo también tengo un amigo homosexual, yo no soy machista, ni feminista, ni de izquierdas, ni de derechas..... no creo que haya mucho que explicar sobre la estulticia.


----------



## brunstark (6 Jul 2022)

El uso correcto de esos juguetes es disparar a larga distancia con el frente cubierto por antiaérea y con control del aire propio.

Acercarse a tiro, sin capacidades AA y el cielo bajo control ruso es una pérdida completa de la eficacia y la condena segura a volar por los aires más pronto que tarde.

Grandes artilleros los ukros, uno de los mejores juguetes a día de hoy y son capaces de acertar un barrio, matar civiles y ser enviados al infierno en menos de una semana.
Mandar más, un plan sin fisuras.

Si fuesen más inteligentes les darían la vuelta y se lo mandaban a Farlopensky con su agradecimiento.
Al segundo del gobierno ukro tendrán que esperar, que estaba de cenitas de lujo por la City con Boris el gordito borrachín. Hasta ahí no llegan, pena.


----------



## cryfar74 (6 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dos lanzadores HIMARS destruidos en DPR*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la destrucción de dos lanzadores HIMARS estadounidenses en la RPD
> 
> 
> 6 julio 2022 12:16



Tenian 7, y perdieron ya 2 en en una semana. Y veremos si no falta alguno mas que haya comprado tambien Rusia para estudiarlo.

"En el área del asentamiento de Malotaranovka (en las afueras al sur de Kramatorsk) en la República Popular de Donetsk, misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión destruyeron dos lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense y dos depósitos de municiones para ellos"


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Algún día me teneis que explicar el extraño proceso que sigue vuestro cerebro para producir este output. Cuando alguien dice: "Cuba es un paraiso comparado con cualquier pais de su entorno inmediato" vuestro algoritmo inmediatamente genera "pues vete a cuba". Que coño tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? En que parte de la red neuronal teneis la avería?



Hombre, si alguien quiere "exportar" lo que hay en Cuba...qué mejor que primero experimentarlo en primera persona, no?


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es tan complicado de entender si planteamos que el sancionador pretende ese mismo
> resultado para su población: generar caos, culpar al contrario y se ofrece a conducir el rebaño
> hacía la solución...



El sancionador seguro. El sancionado y la aspirante China, no tanto. Ambos tenían mucho capital pagado a precio occidental en el occidente que se va a diluir en la nada y no hablo sólo de dinero, ahí valen las expropiaciones, como por ejemplo, de las instalaciones de Gazpron en Europa. El mayor problemilla lo tiene China que en una transición ordenada exprime como un limón a cierto pariente de allende los mares y con sanciones se queda en nada porque debe hacer su reconversión sin el dinero que invirtió en occidente.

Rusia hizo un movimiento de mago quedándose su parte de la moneda respaldada en el petróleo (el dólar). En el momento que no puede vender su petróleo o con movimientos rastreros se deprecia sólo el suyo se queda sin su parte de impresora.

Todos deben reconvertir sus industrias y sus servicios, la cuestión es de cuanta porción de tarta les corresponde, cuanta de ésa pueden recoger y las ganas de unos y otros dependen de como cambia el cuento si no se recoge tarta o se recoge más tarde.

El trabajo de reconvertir China que era la cacharrería y gran parte del brazo ejecutor de occidente va a ser abrumador. Tanto más abrumador en cuanto que se quede en el polo con menos poder de comprar.

La que expone es la idiota Europa que, a cuenta de no perder su parte de impresora que total ya la paga en deuda, se expone a poner los muertos y dejar sus países convertidos en eriales. A quien no le salen las cuentas es a Europa y no hay forma de que lo entienda su pueblo.

Y si, Europa debe armarse para defender la paz pero no a cuenta de armas compradas con capado para elegir sus contendientes.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Se han cargado a este?
> 
> *Muere el secretario general de la OPEP, Mohammad Barkindo*
> 
> ...




El hasta ahora secretario general de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo ha fallecido a los 63 años por causas que por el momento se desconocen
Las causas todavía no han trascendido pero su muerte ha sido tras un discurso


----------



## vil. (6 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es tan complicado de entender si planteamos que el sancionador pretende ese mismo
> resultado para su población: generar caos, culpar al contrario y se ofrece a conducir el rebaño
> hacía la solución...



No estoy para nada de acuerdo... entre elegir un complicado plan, concienzudo y muy complejo, pensado por mentes preclaras y lúcidas a un nivel sideral, que está compuesto de innumerables variables y... la mera estupidez intentando abrirse camino a todo tren... no hay color...

Yo suelo aplicar aquello de la simplicidad de Ockam...

Y para quíen no crea en estas consideraciones, se puede ver en cualquier deporte, con pasta más que de sobra y con gentes sumamente competentes y COMO SUELEN fracasar esos planes la mayoría de las veces... y ello en escenarios simples, poco complejos y llevados por profesionales altamente cualificados... 

Que Putin cortando el gas tuviese como fin arruinar a la propia Rusia, a ver quizás esconda complejas situaciones que sean la hostia en verso, pero...

Cuando Putin y Rusia hundieron el gasoducto Nabuco, fue una jugada maestra, se mire como se mire... acabaron con las posibilidades de Europa de tener un segundo surtidor fiable, pero al hacerlo, se convirtió en un surtidor VITAL E IMPRESCINDIBLE, incluso para ellos mismos... y los europeos desde ese momento no han dejado de buscar y rebuscar la forma y manera de romper esa situación...

Lo que se vislumbra a la luz de los acontecimientos es que en realidad la JUGADA MAESTRA RUSA fue en realidad una muy mala jugada, PARA TODOS...

Pero en aquellos momentos SINCERAMENTE todo el mundo hubiese pensado que era la adecuada...

Tiene una innumerable cantidad de lecciones para aprender, eso es lo cierto...

Y viene a rubricar aquello de la teoría de juegos... cuando compites y no colaboras, si ambos participan PIERDEN, más o menos así... el problema es que si uno de ellos no compite pierde igualmente...

North Stream II y Schroeder ESTABAN ACERTADOS.... lástima y muy grande...


----------



## cryfar74 (6 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Alemania tiene el Nord Stream 2 listo para funcionar mientras se repara el 1, tienen alternativas.
> 
> Que pidan permiso a Biden y Borrell.



Al menos ya es una pregunta que esta sobre la mesa en las redacciones de los medios de comunicación Alemanes. El ciudadano Alemán es conocedor de la opción y si la cosa se pone cuesta arriba para la economía, el Gobierno tendrá mas difícil negar esa opción.



"Nord Stream 2 no tiene acceso, *está bajo* sanciones... *por el régimen de sanciones estadounidense. *No , esta no es una opción", dijo el ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, respondiendo a una pregunta de prensa al margen de una conferencia en Múnich. .


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

Pues ya sabes, lo experimentas en primera persona solo tu, y luego ya, si eso, nos lo cuentas y nos lo pensamos


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

*6 ministros anunciaron el abandono de sus cargos en el Gabinete de Boris Johnson*

_Victoria Atkins, ministra del Estado que depende del ministerio de Justicia del Reino Unido, y John Glen, secretario económico del Tesoro, han anunciado que abandonan sus puestos en el Gobierno ante una serie de escándalos que rodean al primer ministro Boris Johnson. _

*Ratas abandonando el barco *


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> "Nord Stream 2 no tiene acceso, *está bajo* sanciones... *por el régimen de sanciones estadounidense. *No , esta no es una opción", dijo el ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck, respondiendo a una pregunta de prensa al margen de una conferencia en Múnich. .



Y tragan. No es una sanción impuesta por Alemania, es una sanción que EEUU impone a Alemania, donde la soberanía alemana queda en vergüenza. Cada día que pase más gente se preguntará porqué no se acciona NS2, si total el 1 estaba funcionando y ahora no puede funcionar por motivos técnicos... a lo mejor la propia Alemania no quiere que Canadá devuelva la turbina, porque así le "obligan" a abrir NS2. 

No lo sé, pero se está moviendo todo a un nivel de corrupción y seguidismo tan idiota que me sorprende. Alemania, quién te ha visto y quién te ve... 

Y, a partir de ahora, ¿se seguirá poniendo chulita Alemania en la UE? ¿No habrá perdido prestigio entre los compañeros del cole, porque sin el matón de clase no hace nada? Me gustaría saber qué opinan los "exembajadores" alemanes de esto... (supongo que habrá voces dentro del sistema -jubilados, como aquí- que analicen las cosas en libertad, como aquí). 

Pero la próxima vez que los "hombres grises" visiten un país -pongamos Grecia o España- para ponerse chulos, igual la respuesta es sacarlos embreados y emplumados a pasear por la plaza del pueblo. Es lo que pasa cuando pierdes "autoritas".


----------



## Snowball (6 Jul 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Alguien podria hacer la suma?
> 
> Sinhan tardado 2 meses en conquistar 15 km
> 
> ...



Todo el camino a Berlín está fortificado ?


----------



## Yomateix (6 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que Ucrania cada vez más cercana a la UE. Si te alistas en el ejército Ucraniano, a la mínima te ascenderán (aunque tengas menos formación que tus homólogos masculinos porque de 37.000 que más de un millar sean convertidas en comandantes....) si eres mujer. Y por supuesto siempre en condiciones de igualdad....ellos en primera línea de frentes y la mayoría de esas mujeres lo más alejadas del frente. Y por supuesto ellos obligados, ellas solo si les apetece....igualdad lo llaman.


“Las mujeres ucranianas están aprendiendo rápidamente la profesión militar. Cuando hablamos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, hay *37.000 mujeres y más de un millar se han convertido en comandantes* de unidad”, señaló Zelenska.

La esposa de Volodímir *Zelenski *ha recalcado que estas mujeres alistadas, lo hacen de forma voluntaria y *combatiendo con mucha dignidad*, *siempre en condiciones de igualdad*.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## dabuti (6 Jul 2022)

ARMAS A TUTIPLÉN GRACIAS A LA PUTA OTAN.
28.000 toneladas.
Espero que algún político OTÁNico lo recuerde en su ciudad.








Rusia asegura que armas entregadas por Occidente a Ucrania terminan en el mercado negro y en Medio Oriente | DW | 05.07.2022


Según Moscú, Occidente ha entregado más de 28.000 toneladas de armas a Ucrania para "prolongar" la invasión rusa. "Algunas" de ellas "se están extendiendo" por Medio Oriente e "ingresando al mercado negro", afirmó.




www.dw.com


----------



## Roedr (6 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los game changers y tal, que iban a freír orcorrusos en defensa de "Ugopa". Corrobora lo que dicen muchos conforeros; Ucrania está enganchada a una maquina (la OTAN), de lo contrario, esto ya habría terminado.



En los comentarios de ZeroHedge los americanos (los buenos, los ciudadanos normales) hacían pronósticos sobre si los HIMARS llegaban a la semana o no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2022)

El significado de la camiseta de algodón de Zelenski que está relacionado con el pueblo ucraniano


La indumentaria nunca es neutra, siempre tiene una significación. Y la elección del presidente ucraniano, como señala la experta en imagen y comunicación, Anitta Ruiz, “mimetiza con el campo de batalla”.




www.elespanol.com






¿ qué pretende Zelenski con esa camiseta ajustada verde militar ?
¿ quién habrá diseñado el disfraz ?
le falta la nariz de payaso .

Personajes de películas de acción y videojuegos a los que la gente está muy acostumbrada ( como el señor de los anillos o Call of Duty ...)

Zelenski viene siendo lo mismo que los talibanes disfrazados con ropajes de hace siglos fabricados en China y llegados por miles en contenedores para hacer más creíble la pantomima . ¿ De verdad alguien se creyó que un grupo de drogatas que no tienen ni ejército ni aviación ganaron la guerra al mayor ejército del mundo ?

qué rápido se olvida la gente de las patrañas que nos cuelan .


----------



## maromo (6 Jul 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Jano García en cambio es interesante.



A mi no me gusta. Dejé de escucharle en las elecciones USA porque es muy oficialista. En lo anterior de FDV totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> El uso correcto de esos juguetes es disparar a larga distancia con el frente cubierto por antiaérea y con control del aire propio.
> 
> Acercarse a tiro, sin capacidades AA y el cielo bajo control ruso es una pérdida completa de la eficacia y la condena segura a volar por los aires más pronto que tarde.
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leído, la capacidad AA de los ucras en realidad es muy fuerte. Tienen un montón de sistemas OTAN reportándoles en tiempo real, y AA portátiles bastante buenos (como los Starstreak ingleses, y otros que ni sabremos). Al parecer por eso los rusos no mandan aviación a bombardear suministros en la frontera, porque tirarían abajo sus aparatos.


----------



## Honkler (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *6 ministros anunciaron el abandono de sus cargos en el Gabinete de Boris Johnson*
> 
> _Victoria Atkins, ministra del Estado que depende del ministerio de Justicia del Reino Unido, y John Glen, secretario económico del Tesoro, han anunciado que abandonan sus puestos en el Gobierno ante una serie de escándalos que rodean al primer ministro Boris Johnson. _
> 
> *Ratas abandonando el barco *



Como debe estar el panorama para que salgan todos escopetados de ahí


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Honkler (6 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, yo a este personajillo le tengo eliminado de favoritos en Ivoox y no para de salir en reproducción automática, es como un anuncio cansino



Me pasa lo mismo , debe ser que es “originals“.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *6 ministros anunciaron el abandono de sus cargos en el Gabinete de Boris Johnson*
> 
> _Victoria Atkins, ministra del Estado que depende del ministerio de Justicia del Reino Unido, y John Glen, secretario económico del Tesoro, han anunciado que abandonan sus puestos en el Gobierno ante una serie de escándalos que rodean al primer ministro Boris Johnson. _
> 
> *Ratas abandonando el barco *



Depende de si Boris se da por enterado o si sigue, impasible el ademán. En el primer caso sería buena noticia, UK dejaría de presionar para la guerra, en el segundo es simplemente que no quieren mezclarse en el asunto. Sería interesante ver si se retiran al campo o a una isla o se quedan en Londres.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Liberar a Brittney Griner, prisionera en Rusia, es una 'prioridad' para Biden.*
Liberar a Brittney Griner, encarcelada en *Rusia* desde febrero, es una "prioridad" para *Joe Biden*, ha asegurado su portavoz, quien indicó, bastante escuetamente, que el presidente había leído la conmovedora carta enviada por la estrella del baloncesto femenino estadounidense.

"El presidente leyó la carta", dijo Karine Jean-Pierre el martes durante su rueda de prensa diaria, sin extenderse sobre la reacción de Joe Biden a esta misiva con tintes dolorosos. "Este tema es una prioridad para el presidente" y él "hace todo lo que puede", dijo el vocero de la Casa Blanca.

Detenida en el aeropuerto de Moscú en febrero, Brittney Griner compareció el viernes ante un tribunal cerca de Moscú para su juicio, que finalmente se aplazó hasta el jueves 7 de julio.

El caso es políticamente explosivo, en un momento en que las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y* Rusia *están en su peor momento, a causa de la *invasión* de *Ucrania*.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues parece que Ucrania cada vez más cercana a la UE. Si te alistas en el ejército Ucraniano, a la mínima te ascenderán (aunque tengas menos formación que tus homólogos masculinos porque de 37.000 que más de un millar sean convertidas en comandantes....) si eres mujer. Y por supuesto siempre en condiciones de igualdad....ellos en primera línea de frentes y la mayoría de esas mujeres lo más alejadas del frente. Y por supuesto ellos obligados, ellas solo si les apetece....igualdad lo llaman.
> 
> 
> “Las mujeres ucranianas están aprendiendo rápidamente la profesión militar. Cuando hablamos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, hay *37.000 mujeres y más de un millar se han convertido en comandantes* de unidad”, señaló Zelenska.
> ...



Supongo que Zelenska quería decir cabos o cabos primera, en fin.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Euro deslomándose contra el dolar 1,01 jojo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Jul 2022)

*El imperialismo americano contra el eje China-Rusia: hacia una guerra global*

*




*


“La Federación Rusa es la amenaza más importante y directa para la seguridad de los Aliados y para la paz y la estabilidad en el área euroatlántica”; es uno de los puntos incluidos en la Declaración de la Cumbre de la OTAN, celebrada los días 29 y 30 de junio en Madrid.

“Nos enfrentamos a la competencia sistémica de aquellos, incluida la República Popular China, que desafían nuestros intereses, seguridad y valores (…)”, añade la Declaración de Madrid (el Concepto Estratégico de la OTAN-2022 califica también como “amenaza” las “ambiciones declaradas y las políticas coercitivas de China”).

En abril el Instituto de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo (SIPRI) informó de que el gasto militar mundial aumentó en 2021, hasta alcanzar el “máximo histórico” de 2,1 billones de dólares; el gasto militar de Estados Unidos sumó 801.000 millones de dólares, mientras que el de China (segundo del _ranking_ global) se situó en 293.000 millones y el de Rusia en 65.900 millones.

Es el epicentro de la geopolítica global, que el exembajador de Nicaragua en España, Augusto Zamora R., analiza en el ensayo de 234 páginas _De Ucrania al mar de la China. El eje ruso-chino ante un occidente _roto, editado en mayo por Akal. El texto incluye los dibujos y viñetas de Anthony Garner, quien también ha ilustrado el cuento _Cándido o el optimismo_ (2021), de Voltaire, y el libro _Matamundos _(2020), entre otros.

“La geoestrategia de Estados Unidos, para intentar mantener su hegemonía marítima en el mundo, pasa por dividir a la humanidad en dos bloques hostiles: de una parte, Estados Unidos y sus aliados; de otra, Rusia y China y los suyos. Repitiendo escenarios de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos está formando dos frentes: Uno en el Atlántico, con la OTAN como ariete; otro, en el Pacífico, con Japón y Australia como mazos”, escribe Augusto Zamora R. en el texto de Akal.

La agencia estatal Xinhua informó el 17 de junio que China ha “lanzado” en Shanghai su tercer portaviones, el _Fujian_, construido y diseñado por la potencia asiática; asimismo, en octubre de 2021, Diario del Pueblo se hizo eco de las primeras _maniobras _desplegadas -de manera conjunta- por buques militares de China y Rusia.

“La conversión de China en superpotencia naval y el renacer del poder naval ruso –más el creciente de India e Irán- están poniendo fin a dos siglos de hegemonía anglosajona. Estados Unidos ha declarado a China su mayor desafío”, explicita _De Ucrania al Mar de la China _en el prólogo.

Augusto Zamora R. ha sido profesor de Derecho Internacional Público y Relaciones Internacionales en la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid; es autor de libros como _Política y geopolítica para rebeldes, irreverentes y escépticos _y _Réquiem polifónico por Occidente_, editados por Akal en 2018.

Zamora Rodríguez destaca el contenido de la nueva Estrategia Nacional de Defensa (NSD, siglas en inglés) de Estados Unidos-2022, que el Pentágono trasladó al Congreso en marzo; entre las prioridades del documento figura la “defensa de la patria, al ritmo de la creciente amenaza multidominio planteada por la República Popular China”; además del “desafío” chino en el Indo-Pacífico, el documento subraya el planteado por Rusia en Europa.

Otro punto central de la NSD hace referencia a que el Pentágono “permanecerá con capacidad de gestionar otras amenazas persistentes, incluidas las de Corea del Norte, Irán y las organizaciones extremistas violentas”.

Un testimonio incluido en el ensayo de Augusto Zamora y Anthony Garner es el del general Mark A. Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto del ejército estadounidense, quien compareció ante el Congreso el 5 de abril; señaló que la propuesta de presupuesto de Defensa de 773.000 millones de dólares (año fiscal 2023) permitirá que el ejército “administre las misiones hoy y también la fuerza para las posibles batallas de 2030 y después”.

El alto mando militar subrayó la necesidad de “seguir una estrategia clara para mantener la paz con la capacidad inequívoca de fuerza en relación con China o Rusia”.

Las declaraciones, proclamas y estrategias se abordan en el prólogo del ensayo (_Preludio con misiles_); y se profundiza en los diez capítulos del libro: _Eurasia, corazón del mundo, corazón, corazón_; _Afganistán, Afganistán, adiós, imperio, adiós_; _la OTAN y el codiciado –e imposible_– _nuevo Brest-Litovsk_; _China, son mis barcos son mi tesoro_; o _¿Un mundo multipolar con áreas concertadas de influencia+cooperación?_; el epílogo tiene como título _Ucrania, crónica de una guerra anunciada_.

En este contexto, ¿de qué modo interpretar el actual conflicto de Ucrania? El autor de _Malditos libertadores. Historia del subdesarrollo latinoamericano_ considera que es la “antesala” de un conflicto de grandes dimensiones que está larvándose en el Mar de la China Meridional.

Esta es una de las claves de la guerra ucraniana: “La pugna creciente entre quienes quieren mantener el orden nacido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, basado en la hegemonía de Estados Unidos, y quienes quieren establecer un nuevo orden, multipolar (…)”. Augusto Zamora sostiene que 
China y Rusia lideran el cambio, que incluye normas nuevas y la ONU adaptada al cambio de escenario.

El pasado 4 de febrero se reunieron en Beijing los presidentes de China, Li Jinping, y Rusia, Vladimir Putin; firmaron una declaración conjunta sobre las Relaciones Internacionales en la Nueva Era y el Desarrollo Sostenible Global; entre otros contenidos, las partes manifestaron su preocupación por la alianza militar entre Australia, Estados Unidos y Reino Unido (AUKUS), anunciada en septiembre de 2021; y, en concreto, “su decisión de iniciar la cooperación en el ámbito de los submarinos de propulsión nuclear”.

Se da la circunstancia, además, que China e Islas Salomón han suscrito recientemente un Pacto de Seguridad. “El propósito de la cooperación reside en promover la estabilidad a largo plazo en las Islas Salomón, lo que coincide con los intereses comunes de las islas (Estado soberano y colonia británica de Oceanía hasta 1978) y la región del Pacífico Sur”, afirmó el portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores chino, Wang Wenbin (agencia Xinhua, 29 de abril); “el pacto no está dirigido a ningún tercero”, agregó.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

¿De las advertencias del "aparentemente bocazas" Lavrov contra los judios al comienzo de hechos?





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com






Desde la caída de la Unión Soviética y el enorme éxodo de judíos de Rusia y sus países vecinos, se ha permitido que la Agencia Judía y otras organizaciones israelíes o sionistas trabajen libremente. Cada año se realizan campamentos de verano para jóvenes judíos, se promueve la inmigración a Israel, así como la participación en programas en Israel como Birthright Israel y Masa.


Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Justicia de Rusia exigiendo que la Agencia Judía detenga su actividad en Rusia es un cambio de juego.

*Motivación detrás de la decisión.*
Hay al menos tres posibles razones para la acción de Rusia contra la Agencia Judía. Primero, la organización promueve la inmigración a Israel de judíos rusos. En segundo lugar, JAFI ha estado a la vanguardia en la asistencia a los judíos de Ucrania. Y tercero, las acciones militares de Israel en Siria podrían haber llevado al gobierno ruso a tratar de “educar” a Israel sancionando a una organización afiliada a él.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que Rusia está realizando reconocimientos aéreos para atacar la Isla de las Serpientes.*
Los rusos han realizado *un reconocimiento aéreo para impactar en la Isla de las Serpientes* reconquistada en los últimos días por las tropas ucranianas.

"Intentaron hacer un reconocimiento aéreo, intentaron atacar. Pero después de ver la amenaza de cómo se pueden usar nuestras armas con el acercamiento de sus aviones, han cambiado sus intenciones y se mantienen alejados por ahora", dijo la vocera Natalia Zmiiny, jefa del Centro de Prensa de la Coordinación Unida de las Fuerzas de Defensa de sur de Ucrania, informa _UNIAN ._


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Jul 2022)

Posible plan de ataque ruso en el sector de Bakhmut.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas de la RPD liberaron el pueblo de Spornoye, informó el Cuartel General de la Defensa Territorial de la RPD


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## millie34u (6 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo , debe ser que es “originals“.



Terminas de escuchar un buen programa de Economía Directa o Ampliando el Debate y te salta el soplagaitas este, preferiría hasta que saltara uno de la plaga esa del true crime


----------



## millie34u (6 Jul 2022)

Hala, al ignore


----------



## Treefrog (6 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Placer infinito ver a los fanáticos calentólogos Woke enfrentando a los políticos corruptos que hasta ayer tenían de socios.
Necesitamos más crispación de este tipo, que se autodestruyan los subnormales entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Von der Leyen anuncia una conferencia de alto nivel para la reconstrucción Ucrania.*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea (CE), Ursula von der Leyen, ha anunciado la convocatoria de una conferencia de alto nivel para la reconstrucción de *Ucrania* después del verano, tras un primer encuentro este lunes en Lugano (Suiza) en el que *Kiev* ha comenzado a plantear proyectos para la rehabilitación del país.

"Para la reconstrucción de *Ucrania*, necesitamos a los mejores. Por eso, junto a la presidencia alemana del G7, convocaremos una conferencia de alto nivel tras el verano. Nunca antes hemos enfrentado un reto de reconstrucción tan colosal", reconoció *Von der Leyen* ante el Parlamento Europeo.

*Von der Leyen*, que se desplazó a Estrasburgo (Francia) para participar en un debate sobre el inicio de la presidencia checa del Consejo de la UE, se mostró convencida de que la tarea de reconstruir Ucrania tras la guerra iniciada por *Rusia* en este país "necesitará las manos de todos" y pidió que, al mismo tiempo, se asegure que "Ucrania gana la paz que llegará".

Los principios en los que debe basarse el esfuerzo de reconstrucción, abundó, quedaron reflejados en la conferencia de Lugano: el papel protagonista de Ucrania en el proceso, el foco en las reformas, la transparencia, la rendición de cuentas y el Estado de derecho, la participación democrática, la igualdad de género, la inclusión y la sostenibilidad.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Esto “existen fuertes indicios para afirmar que el COVID-19 es una enfermedad que provino de un virus que salió de un laboratorio estadounidense.” Es comp no decir Nada. Los fuertes indicios acaban en el olvido y nunca más se supo. No es más que un artículo de pago de algún estamento interesado en crear opinión.



Te voy a dar dos indicios que apuntan a los americanos (y que no creo que maneje "The Lancet".

En Italia uno de los focos principales fue el Veneto donde hay un monton de bases americanas:

9. *Camp Ederle* (VI). Quartier generale della NATO e comando della SETAF della US Army, che controlla le forze americane in Italia, Turchia e Grecia. In questa base vi sono le forze da combattimento terrestri normalmente in Italia: un battaglione aviotrasportato, un battaglione di artiglieri con capacità nucleare, tre compagnie del genio. Importante stazione di telecomunicazioni. I militari e i civili americani che operano a Camp Ederle dovrebbero essere circa duemila.
10. *Vicenza*. Comando Setaf. Quinta Forza aerea tattica (USAF). Probabile deposito di *testate nucleari*. Qui - in una galleria sulla pace - le foto della manifestazione del 17 febbraio 2007.
11. Tormeno (San Giovanni a Monte, VI). Depositi di armi e munizioni.
12. Longare (VI). Importante deposito d'armamenti.
13. Oderzo (TV). Deposito di armi e munizioni.
14. Codognè (TV). Deposito di armi e munizioni.
15. Istrana (TV). Base USAF.
16. Ciano (TV). Centro telecomunicazioni e radar USAF.
17. Verona. Air Center (USAF) e base NATO delle Forze di Terra del Sud Europa. Centro telecomunicazioni USAF.
18. Atti (Vr). Centro telecomunicazioni USA.
19. Lunghezzano (Vr). Centro radar USA.
20. Erbezzo (Vr). Antenna radar NSA.
21. Conselve (PD). Base radar USA.
22. Monte Venda (PD). Antenna telecomunicazioni e radar USA.
23. Venezia. Base navale USA.
24. Sant’Anna di Alfaedo (PD). Base radar USA.
25. Lame di Concordia (VE). Base di telecomunicazioni e radar USA.
26. San Gottardo, Boscomantivo (VE). Centro telecomunicazioni USA.
27. Ceggia (VE). Centro radar USA. 

En España el primer foco se produjo en Torrejon de Ardoz.

¿Casualidad?.

PD. Aqui se estuvo diciendo que en España la propagación fue por un partido Atalanta-Valencia (cuando no hubo expansion en Valencia hasta muchisimo más tarde.

*El principal problema es que nadie quiere investigar.*


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*La fiscal general de Ucrania: "Ucrania nunca se rendirá después de todos estos crímenes"*
"¿Cómo podemos ceder ante la* Rusia* de *Putin* y aceptar un compromiso que nos penaliza a los ucranianos después de toda la violencia e injusticias que nos han infligido?" Palabra de Irina Venediktova, la fiscal general del Estado de 43 años que desde finales de marzo se ha *dedicado por completo a investigar y denunciar los crímenes de guerra rusos* con la esperanza de iniciar cuanto antes un gran juicio en el Tribunal Internacional de La Haya.









La fiscal general de Ucrania: "Ucrania nunca se rendirá después de todos estos crímenes"


"¿Cómo podemos ceder ante la Rusia de Putin y aceptar un compromiso que nos penaliza a los ucranianos después de toda la violencia e injusticias que nos han...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania bloquea a las fuerzas rusas en la frontera de Lugansk-Donetsk.*
Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bloqueando unidades rusas en la frontera entre la región de *Lugansk* y la región de *Donetsk *al impedir que se corte la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk, que pasa frente a Bilogorivka, ha informado el jefe de la administración militar regional *Segiy Gaidai*.

"Retenemos al enemigo en la frontera entre la región de *Lugansk* y la región de *Donetsk*: los rusos están sufriendo pérdidas significativas. Ayer, las tropas de la Federación intentaron avanzar hacia la región de *Donetsk* e interrumpir la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk, que pasa al lado de Beilohorivka, pero no lo lograron", dijo Gaidai, explicando que los rusos tienen órdenes de avanzar todos los días, pero no lo logran siempre por las pérdidas significativas.

Según el líder militar, así lo confiesan tanto los presos como quienes se comunican con la población de Lysychansk y Severodonetsk.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*Los gigantes rusos del metal Rusal y Norilsk Nickel podrían fusionarse bajo las sanciones*

Las sanciones occidentales por la invasión militar rusa de Ucrania podrían obligar a dos oligarcas rusos, Vladimir Potanin y Oleg Deripaska, a poner fin al conflicto más largo de la historia empresarial rusa y, en su lugar, fusionar sus respectivos gigantes metalúrgicos: la importante empresa de níquel y paladio Norilsk Nickel y la de aluminio United Company Rusal.

Potanin declaró al portal de negocios RBC que había recibido una propuesta de fusión de la dirección de Rusal y confirmó el inicio de las negociaciones al respecto. 

Tal y como se explica en detalle en bne IntelliNews, algunos metales rusos están profundamente arraigados en los mercados mundiales y son difíciles de sancionar. *Recientemente, los Estados Unidos han eximido a los metales estratégicos como el paladio, el rodio, el níquel, el titanio, así como el aluminio crudo, de un aumento de los aranceles de importación.*

Una mala experiencia en 2018 hace que tanto Potanin como Deripaska hayan logrado evitar las sanciones hasta hace poco. *Deripaska y sus empresas fueron señalados para las sanciones entonces, pero después de que el precio del aluminio se disparara un 40% en un día en la Bolsa de Metales de Londres (LME) tras la noticia, la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) de Estados Unidos retrasó la imposición de las sanciones y finalmente se echó atrás por completo*, lo que hizo que las sanciones a Deripaska fueran las únicas que se han retirado posteriormente desde que se introdujo el régimen en 2014.

*Incluso la amenaza de sanciones contra Potanin ya ha provocado turbulencias en el precio del níquel, que duplicó su precio en abril cuando se empezaron a imponer las sanciones, batiendo todos los récords,* y obligando a la LME a suspender su negociación.

*Temeroso de perturbar un mercado que suministra un componente clave para la industria del automóvil eléctrico, Potanin se las arregló para evitar las sanciones, a pesar de ser el hombre más rico de Rusia y uno de los siete oligarcas originales de los años 90, *debido a que su Norilsk Nickel es el principal proveedor de níquel y paladio para la industria automovilística mundial. Sin embargo, en junio el Reino Unido dio la primera señal de alarma al sancionar al oligarca.

Una vez mordido, dos veces tímido, Rusal tampoco es un objetivo directo de la serie de sanciones a Moscú por la invasión rusa de Ucrania en esta ocasión, pero Oleg Deripaska está sancionado por el Reino Unido y la UE.

bne IntelliNews ya sugirió que, en caso de que Norilsk Nickel empiece a tener problemas de liquidez, tendrá que tener cuidado de no avivar su conflicto corporativo con Deripaska, una de las rencillas accionariales más antiguas de la historia empresarial rusa. Potanin ha defendido continuamente el recorte de dividendos para gastar el efectivo en el desarrollo debido al ambicioso programa de capex, especialmente en el campo de los metales de paladio, pero Rusal, que depende de los dividendos de Norilsk Nickel para su flujo de caja, se opone firmemente a la idea.

En 2021, Potanin y Rusal reanudaron el debate sobre la distribución de dividendos de Norilsk Nickel, de la que Rusal depende para una parte importante de su flujo de caja. Norilsk Nickel redujo previamente el dividendo, pero propuso una recompra de 2.000 millones de dólares.

En lugar de prolongar el acuerdo de accionistas que expira a finales de 2022, las dos empresas podrían encontrar una forma de fusionarse, sugiere Potanin. Según el acuerdo, Norilsk Nickel tiene que pagar al menos el 60% del EBITDA en dividendos dado que el apalancamiento de la deuda neta sobre el EBITDA es de 1,8x (el pago mínimo de 1.000 millones de dólares).

*"Aunque no se ha tomado ninguna decisión definitiva y hay muchos escenarios diferentes para la operación, creemos que el desapalancamiento de los últimos años, la expiración del acuerdo de accionistas en 2022 y el aumento de los riesgos de sanciones en Rusia sientan las bases para la fusión"*, comentó Renaissance Capital el 5 de junio.

Potanin es el director general de Norilsk Nickel y su Interros tiene una participación del 35,95% en la empresa, mientras que Rusal, de Deripaska, tiene un 26,25% en la compañía. Otro accionista es Crispian del oligarca Roman Abramovich y Alexander Abramov (alrededor del 4% de las acciones), con un 33% de free float. Los principales accionistas de UC Rusal son En+ de Deripaska (56,88%) y SUAL Partners de Victor Vekselberg y Leonard Blavatnik.

*Además de níquel y paladio, Norilsk Nickel también explota cobre, platino, cobalto, rodio, oro, plata, iridio, selenio, rutenio y telurio. UC Rusal extrae bauxita y produce alúmina y aluminio.* Los ingresos de Nornickel el año pasado fueron de 17.900 millones de dólares y los de Rusal de 12.000 millones. Por tanto, las dos empresas podrían generar casi 30.000 millones de dólares, según estimaciones de RBC.

Esto estaría a la altura de gigantes mundiales de la minería de metales como la australo-británica Rio Tinto (aluminio, minas de cobre, mineral de hierro, titanio y diamantes, ingresos en 2021 de 63.000 millones de dólares. 5.000 millones de dólares), la australiana BHP (níquel, cobre, mineral de hierro y carbón, 61.000 millones de dólares), la brasileña Vale (níquel, mineral de hierro, cobre y manganeso, 54.400 millones de dólares) y Anglo American (níquel, manganeso, carbón de coque, metales de platino, mineral de hierro, cobre, aluminio y fertilizantes, 41.500 millones de dólares).

La empresa combinada tendrá una cesta de metales más equilibrada, en términos de tendencias de la demanda a corto y largo plazo: El 75% de los metales por ingresos según nuestros cálculos (incluyendo el aluminio, el cobre, el níquel y el cobalto) se referirán a la tendencia global de descarbonización, mientras que otros, incluyendo el paladio, se referirán a la reducción de emisiones de las tecnologías existentes", estiman los analistas de RenCap.

El portal de negocios Bell y RBC recuerdan que los primeros rumores de fusión entre Rusal y Norilsk Nickel se remontan a 2008, cuando Potanin y otro oligarca, Mikhail Prokhorov, se repartieron los activos de la industria pesada.

La UC Rusal de Deripaska compró a Potanin el 25% de Norilsk Nickel, pero en lugar de sinergias surgió uno de los conflictos empresariales más largos de la historia de Rusia.

Potanin y Deripaska están dispuestos a revisar la idea de nuevo, con Potanin argumentando a RBC que las principales sinergias potenciales podrían ser las superposiciones de la sostenibilidad y la agenda verde tanto de Rusal como de Norilsk Nickel, así como la absorción conjunta del apoyo estatal. 

Sin embargo, reiteró que "Nornickel todavía no ve ninguna sinergia de producción con UC Rusal" y que, esencialmente, las empresas mantendrían dos vías de producción separadas, pero que, sin embargo, podrían convertirse en un "campeón nacional" dentro del ámbito de los metales y la minería.

Al comentar las últimas sanciones en su contra por parte del Reino Unido, Potanin argumentó a RBC que las sanciones "me preocupan personalmente, y según el análisis que tenemos en Norilsk Nickel hasta la fecha, no afectan a la empresa".

Puede ser que todavía esté mirando la experiencia de Deripaska en el levantamiento de las sanciones de Rusal. "En nuestra opinión, la experiencia de la exclusión de SDN de la lista de sanciones y la estructura empresarial relacionada de Rusal/EN+ podría desempeñar un papel clave en un posible acuerdo de fusión", escribieron los analistas de RenCap.


----------



## crocodile (6 Jul 2022)

Resumen del follaOTAN pro USA Yago.

La retirada de los nazis es estratégica.
Rusia ha perdido el 40% de lo mejor de su ejército.
Ukronazis cada día reciben más y mejores armas.
Los rusos pueden aguantar como máximo hasta fin de año.
Los avances rusos son cada vez más lentos.
Rusia tendrá que organizar una movilización general ante las graves pérdidas sufridas.
La retirada nazi no les ha provocado graves pérdidas a los ukros. 
La ocupación total de Lugansk ya estaba prevista y descontada.
Ni una palabra de las pérdidas nazis, ni de la destrucción de armas otanicas.

By NATO / USA productions.
Próximamente en los mejores cines de su ciudad. Óscar a la mejor película de ciencia ficción. 

Jo jo jo.

Tienen que estar pagándole bien al follaUSA para decir tantas chorradas.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (6 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resumen del follaOTAN pro USA Yago.
> 
> La retirada de los nazis es estratégica.
> Rusia ha perdido el 40% de lo mejor de su ejército.
> ...



Desde marzo lleva con la misma cantinela. De hecho ahora es un poco más prudente y ha ampliado la resistencia del ejército ruso hasta finales de año.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resumen del follaOTAN pro USA Yago.
> 
> La retirada de los nazis es estratégica.
> Rusia ha perdido el 40% de lo mejor de su ejército.
> ...



Inasequibles al desaliento....


----------



## thanos2 (6 Jul 2022)

Tenéis hijos de 14 años para adelante? 

Id mentalizándoos de que están preparando el terreno para mandar nenes europeos a morir contra Rusia de aquí al 2030 a paladas según vayan cumpliendo 18 años. 

Se cumplirán dos objetivos:
- despoblación masiva con la excusa de un enemigo (da igual cuál, lo importante es que unos pocos se hagan mucho más ricos con la guerra).
- una guerra total contra Rusia que quite a Putin del poder y ponga a algún lacayo ruso a sueldo de EEUU para que EEUU pueda entrar a coste cero a esclavizar a todos los rusos y quedarse con todos los recursos para vendérnoslos luego a los europeos empobrecidos a cuatro veces su precio. 

Si tenéis hijos jóvenes, id buscando escondites. 

EEUU luchará hasta el último europeo.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si alguien quiere "exportar" lo que hay en Cuba...qué mejor que primero experimentarlo en primera persona, no?



Entonces iros también vosotros a guatemala a probar las bondades del liberalismo. O a Somalia a probar las delicias del no-estado.


----------



## Epicii (6 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Tenéis hijos de 14 años para adelante?
> 
> Id mentalizándoos de que están preparando el terreno para mandar nenes europeos a morir contra Rusia de aquí al 2030 a paladas según vayan cumpliendo 18 años.
> 
> ...



No asustes a la gente con estupideces, no estamos en 1914, ni en 1939...
Una guerra contra Rusia acabara en horas.


----------



## kopke (6 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Ucrosionistas, hijos de puta.

Y los narigudos riéndose a carcajada limpia.


----------



## Elimina (6 Jul 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Alguien podria hacer la suma?
> 
> Sinhan tardado 2 meses en conquistar 15 km
> 
> ...



Lo dijo el poeta, y después Leonard Cohen: para conquistar Berlín, primero conquistaremos Manhattan.


----------



## kopke (6 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Qué placer.

Mis enemigos peleándose entre ellos. No quiero distraerlos.


----------



## arriondas (6 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Resumen del follaOTAN pro USA Yago.
> 
> La retirada de los nazis es estratégica.
> Rusia ha perdido el 40% de lo mejor de su ejército.
> ...



Si Yago dijera que se está pinchando a Sydney Sweeney, sería más creíble que todo lo que ha soltado en ese vídeo. La propaganda ha de ser creíble, es de primero de desinformación.


----------



## kopke (6 Jul 2022)

Al centro urbano... ¿De dónde? ¿De Kiev?


----------



## Roedr (6 Jul 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



hahaha ya sólo les queda una nueva ley de igualdad que permita etiquetar un par de cojones como un par de ovarios.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Negocios a la ucraniana. El ejército ucraniano vendió dos CAESAR SAU a los rusos - Militares búlgaros

Un grupo de militares ucranianos vendió a través de un intermediario a Rusia dos cañones de artillería autopropulsados (SAU) franceses CAESAR por 120.000 dólares la unidad, mientras que el valor real de un obús era de unos 7 millones de dólares.

Así lo informó la publicación búlgara Bulgarian Military, citando fuentes informadas del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas francesas y de la Interpol. Afirman que un determinado comerciante militar actuó como intermediario en la venta de los obuses.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

En Kherson liberado, los agentes del FSB detuvieron a dos nativos de la ciudad: Andriy Serezhenko y Oleh Pronko.

Siguiendo instrucciones de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, llevaron a cabo un acto terrorista para matar a Yevhen Sobolev, jefe regional del Servicio Penitenciario (el funcionario resultó herido en el intento).

Los terroristas ucranianos detenidos ya han confesado









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Moscú ha notificado provisionalmente a Indonesia la intención de Putin de asistir a la cumbre del G20

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso dijo que el formato estaba sujeto a perfeccionamiento en función de la situación mundial y teniendo en cuenta la situación epidemiológica en el sudeste asiático.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Alemania está dispuesta a dar a Ucrania "garantías de seguridad", se está discutiendo en el G7 - Canciller alemán Scholz









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Los mercenarios bielorrusos capturados por los "*O*tvatelnym" contaron muchas cosas interesantes - video completo de los interrogatorios

Muestra muy bien la visión del mundo de la "Legión Extranjera" en Ucrania, así como quién y por qué financia a la oposición bielorrusa.

En una palabra, Occidente invirtió mucho dinero en la preparación de un golpe de Estado en Bielorrusia.
Exactamente el mismo proceso está teniendo lugar ahora en relación con la oposición rusa, cuando jóvenes que no entienden realmente nada son simplemente procesados hábilmente por organizaciones occidentales. #exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

*Se ha aprobado una ley sobre el Movimiento Infantil y Juvenil de toda Rusia:*

▪ Los objetivos del movimiento se perfilan como "formar la visión del mundo de los niños sobre la base de los valores y tradiciones tradicionales de los pueblos de Rusia, desarrollar su actividad socialmente significativa y creativa, sus altas cualidades morales, el amor y el respeto a la Patria";

▪ Los escolares y estudiantes serán participantes, los adultos serán mentores (también pueden ser padres), los agentes y afiliados extranjeros no podrán ser mentores;

▪ Se crearán sucursales primarias, locales y regionales, con un consejo de supervisión presidido por el presidente ruso;

▪ Los símbolos del movimiento -ya sean insignias, juramentos o cualquier otra cosa- serán elegidos por los propios niños, dijo la Duma Estatal;

▪ El nombre del movimiento también será elegido por los propios niños, y se concretará en un congreso antes de fin de año.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

*No suministramos armas a Ucrania para no involucrarnos en el conflicto* - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Hungría









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Jul 2022)

eres un pesado... al ignore


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

*"Uralvagonzavod" entra en el Donbass*

Uralvagonzavod trabajará con las fábricas metalúrgicas del Donbass. Ya ha firmado un acuerdo de cooperación con YuGMK, que dirige 7 fábricas metalúrgicas en la DNR y la LNR.

Según el jefe de YuGMK, este acuerdo es un paso importante en la construcción de relaciones a largo plazo entre las empresas rusas y la industria en desarrollo del Donbass.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

La Comisión Europea presentará a mediados de julio un plan de acción de emergencia de la UE en caso de cortes de gas procedentes de Rusia - Jefe de la Comisión Europea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Besarionis (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Un discurso de Putin en febrero del 22.
> Hay una transcripción en una página anterior, son tres hilos bastante largos, creo que del forero @pemebe.
> 
> Prueba a buscar en sus mensajes.
> ...



Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El Batallón de Voluntarios General Shaimuratov se ha trasladado de Bashkiria a Ucrania para luchar contra los nazis y los mercenarios como parte del grupo *O*tvazhnye

"El batallón se formó por iniciativa de organizaciones de veteranos de combate y movimientos patrióticos.

Bashkortostán y el Donbass están unidos por estrechos lazos de sangre. Médicos, enfermeras y obreros de la construcción de Bashkir trabajan hoy allí. Ayudan a construir y reconstruir ciudades destruidas. Pero Donbass también necesita ayuda militar.

¡Vuelve con la victoria, vivo e ileso! ¡Adiós, hermanos!" - dijo el jefe de la República, Radiy Khabirov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Una alerta antiaérea ruge en las provincias de Mykolaiv y Odessa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea presentará a mediados de julio un plan de acción de emergencia de la UE en caso de cortes de gas procedentes de Rusia - Jefe de la Comisión Europea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.

Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Se ha aprobado una ley sobre el Movimiento Infantil y Juvenil de toda Rusia:*
> 
> ▪ Los objetivos del movimiento se perfilan como "formar la visión del mundo de los niños sobre la base de los valores y tradiciones tradicionales de los pueblos de Rusia, desarrollar su actividad socialmente significativa y creativa, sus altas cualidades morales, el amor y el respeto a la Patria";
> 
> ...



Doctrina y aleccionamiento. Todos los países la tienen, tanto e incluso más los que aparentemente no la tienen.

Porque las libertades se conquistan y se defienden y es como en la guerra, por la fuerza bruta.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



Muchos se reían de Estulin cuando dijo el año pasado que la policía acabaría por utilizar fuego real contra los manifestantes en los disturbios que vendrían en un futuro cercano. Estulin erró en la fecha, pero... el caso es que ya está sucediendo. La pregunta no es "sí" o "no", sino "cuándo".


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



Son esas cosas que pasan en nuestras autodenominadas Democracias occidentales.
Ver la paja en ojo ajeno se nos da de puta madre.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



Leñeeeee, como avanzan las cosas y yo que creia que sólo eran allende los mares donde se jugaba con la comida (aprobaron hace poco una ley en la que subvencionan un montón para no cultivar). Se me ha caído una de mis pocas esperanzas.


----------



## Pirro (6 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> “Soy catedrático de informática. Como mis colegas, sé que la tecnología de bitcoin es basura”
> 
> 
> El profesor Jorge Stolfi ha firmado junto a 1.500 expertos una carta al Congreso de EE UU sobre los riesgos de confiar ciegamente en las criptomonedas
> ...



elpais.com hace 9 horas.

Los mismos que están mintiendo descaradamente sobre esta guerra, que son los mismos que mintieron descaradamente con las vacunas, que son los mismos que mintieron descaradamente con el covid y que en suma, son el puto Occidente belicista en modo destrucción del *NO TENDRÁS NADA Y SERÁS FELIZ* tienen el detalle de advertirle a su masa de lectores que “la tecnología de Bitcoin es basura”. Balla no me lo hexperava.

C++ es basura. SHA256 es basura. Tecnologías vigentes, que mantienen funcionando multitud de sistemas en lo civil y lo militar, basura. Basura, ese término 100tifiko tan objetivo para hablar de tecnología. 

Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones. Pero hay un hecho impepinable: en tiempos de guerra hay gente que tiene que meterse pertenencias en el culo.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces iros también vosotros a guatemala a probar las bondades del liberalismo. O a Somalia a probar las delicias del no-estado.



Guatemala es "neoliberal"....


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Lo dijo el poeta, y después Leonard Cohen: para conquistar Berlín, primero conquistaremos Manhattan.



Las ganas...que tenéis...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (6 Jul 2022)

Cada año por estas fechas me pregunto lo mismo: a ver con que nos sorprenderán estos meses de julio-agosto, siempre suceden cosas, y con la que tenemos liada... sumado todo al característico _blackout_ informativo típico de estas fechas para todo lo demás. El año pasado, por ejemplo, fue todo el tema de los talibanes y Afganistán. He leído sobre algunos escenarios posibles.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica imágenes de los HIMARS estadounidenses destruidos en Ucrania









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> elpais.com hace 9 horas.
> 
> Los mismos que están mintiendo descaradamente sobre esta guerra, que son los mismos que mintieron descaradamente con las vacunas, que son los mismos que mintieron descaradamente con el covid y que en suma, son el puto Occidente belicista en modo destrucción del *NO TENDRÁS NADA Y SERÁS FELIZ* tienen el detalle de advertirle a su masa de lectores que “la tecnología de Bitcoin es basura”. Balla no me lo hexperava.
> 
> ...



El dinerito, ¡ay el dinerito! Que somos muchos para hacer caja.

Ojo yo no aprecio porque ni conozco esas sistemas de monedas, pero eso de hacer moneda con la escusa de usar energía para crearla es otra imbecilidad del mismo palo.


----------



## Pedro12 (6 Jul 2022)

Desde 00:19 hasta 00:25.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Mmmmm .... Me pregunto si eso hará que el gas brote solo en los depósitos ???? Así que no, lo único que hará será nada ...


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *6 ministros anunciaron el abandono de sus cargos en el Gabinete de Boris Johnson*
> 
> _Victoria Atkins, ministra del Estado que depende del ministerio de Justicia del Reino Unido, y John Glen, secretario económico del Tesoro, han anunciado que abandonan sus puestos en el Gobierno ante una serie de escándalos que rodean al primer ministro Boris Johnson. _
> 
> *Ratas abandonando el barco *



Se ira con la jacket on o con la jacket off ... Ese mismo camino van a ir siguiendo uno tras otro en la medida en que la gente empieza a cabrearse y empiecen los problemas.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

Pedro12 dijo:


> Desde 00:19 hasta 00:25.



Hay una bandera española en una de las furgonetas donde meten las bajas.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

Pedro12 dijo:


> Desde 00:19 hasta 00:25.



Ambulancia hispanistaní


----------



## Pedro12 (6 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay una bandera española en una de las furgonetas donde meten las bajas.



Sí, y pone "ambulancia", podría ser una de las ambulancias enviadas desde España.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



Y ella los huevos.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Se ha aprobado una ley sobre el Movimiento Infantil y Juvenil de toda Rusia:*
> 
> ▪ Los objetivos del movimiento se perfilan como "formar la visión del mundo de los niños sobre la base de los valores y tradiciones tradicionales de los pueblos de Rusia, desarrollar su actividad socialmente significativa y creativa, sus altas cualidades morales, el amor y el respeto a la Patria";
> 
> ...



Vuelven los Pioneros...


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

En Moscú, un monumento espontáneo en memoria de la niña de 10 años que murió en Donetsk apareció en la plaza DNR, junto a la embajada de Estados Unidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



Y en unos meses Feijoo no se va a andar con medias tintas, si es que aquí hay contestación social, aunque sea mínima. Y con las espaldas cubiertas por la ley de Seguridad Nacional de Pedro Antonio.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Hoy en los medios patrios:

Usa gran salvadora de España. Deberíais aprenderos el himno americano, como mínimo 

EEUU sale al rescate energético de España: ya es el primer suministrador de petróleo y gas


----------



## crocodile (6 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano vendió dos cañones autopropulsados CAESAR a los rusos – Bulgarian Military.

Un grupo de militares ucranianos vendió dos montajes de artillería autopropulsada francesa (ACS) CAESAR a través de un intermediario a la parte rusa por $ 120,000 por la unidad, con un costo real de un obús de alrededor de $ 7 millones.

La edición búlgara Bulgarian Military escribe sobre esto, citando fuentes informadas en el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas francesas e Interpol. Afirman que cierto comerciante militar actuó como intermediario en el trato para la venta de obuses.

Los periodistas afirman que los cañones autopropulsados franceses se encuentran actualmente en "Uralvagonzavod" en Rusia. Según los analistas, esto indica la intención de la parte rusa de "desmontarlos y estudiar las tecnologías en detalle".


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Cada año por estas fechas me pregunto lo mismo: a ver con que nos sorprenderán estos meses de julio-agosto, siempre suceden cosas, y con la que tenemos liada... sumado todo al característico _blackout_ informativo típico de estas fechas para todo lo demás. El año pasado, por ejemplo, fue todo el tema de los talibanes y Afganistán. He leído sobre algunos escenarios posibles.



Pues es muy probable que Ucrania se derrumbe como un castillo de naipes, sino en agosto en octubre como mucho. 
Y más de uno en París y Berlín estarán deseándolo....


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

El oro en mínimos.

El sistema está chupando liquidez de cualquier fuente. En época inflacionaria debería subir pero hay que intentar fastidiar a los países que tienen grandes reservas de oro.

Y además le están jodiendo la temporada a Parker Snachbel


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy en los medios patrios:
> 
> Usa gran salvadora de España. Deberíais aprenderos el himno americano, como mínimo
> 
> EEUU sale al rescate energético de España: ya es el primer suministrador de petróleo y gas



Y el tonto hispanistaní medio no relacionará la noticia con el aumento de precios... Para qué.


----------



## ZARGON (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea presentará a mediados de julio un plan de acción de emergencia de la UE en caso de cortes de gas procedentes de Rusia - Jefe de la Comisión Europea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El plan consiste en que llenaran las reservas como mínimo al 110 % ... Luego llega Rusia y te corta el gas.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El oro en mínimos.
> 
> El sistema está chupando liquidez de cualquier fuente. En época inflacionaria debería subir pero hay que intentar fastidiar a los países que tienen grandes reservas de oro.
> 
> ...



El oro está en precios de hace 11 años.
Otro mercado altamente manipulado, por desgracia.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 6, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 92nd Mechanized Brigade in Kharkiv with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 57th Mechanized Brigade near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 6 de julio de 2022 







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU en Kharkiv;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 57ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Soledar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Malotaranovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 11 drones ucranianos cerca de Zelenyi Gai en la región de Nikolaev, Vernopol'e, Dolgen'koe, Malye Prokhody, Topolskoe, Chervonaya, Grushevka en la región de Kharkov, Chernobayevka, Grozovoye, Novovladimirovka en la región de Kherson y Aleksandropolie en la LPR;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 9 misiles tácticos Tochka-U cerca de Chernobayevka en la región de Kherson, Pervomaisk en la DPR, Khoroshee, Slavyanoserbsk, Kalinovo, Troitsk y Stakhanov en la LPR.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy en los medios patrios:
> 
> Usa gran salvadora de España. Deberíais aprenderos el himno americano, como mínimo
> 
> EEUU sale al rescate energético de España: ya es el primer suministrador de petróleo y gas



Cual es el sobrecoste?? Por mi parte pago bastante más del doble de luz y el cinco veces más de gas ... Se estan forrando con nuestro dinero y no se ponen ni colorados.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El oro está en precios de hace 11 años.
> Otro mercado altamente manipulado, por desgracia.



Manipulado para arriba o para abajo? Nada puede estar manipulado para siempre (excepto quizás los diamantes)


----------



## Yomateix (6 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y el tonto hispanistaní medio no relacionará la noticia con el aumento de precios... Para qué.



Ya lo de "menos" es solo el aumento de precios si necesitases ese gas de EEUU si o si.....es que España no necesita para nada el gas de EEUU pagado a precio de oro. Primero Pedro Sánchez la lia con Argelia que era nuestro suministrador de gas. Y en lugar de almacenar para cuando necesitemos, Pedrito lo envia a Francia. Y ahora de nuevo te la lia aún más porque el hombre ha pensando, como puedo arruinar todavía más a los Españoles. Es todo tan absurdo......pero Pedrito sabe que es su último mandato y estará haciendo amigos de cara al futuro, porque estas barbaridades son de tal calibre que no hay por donde cogerlas. Marruecos te envia inmigrantes para putearte, tu le envias gas barato para crearte un nuevo problema con Argelia y para comprarlo más caro a EEUU.

*Sánchez hace amigos con el gas: revende el que recibimos a buen precio y fuerza a meter gas caro en el recibo de la luz*
*Entra en España por los gasoductos un total de 274,9 GWh/día y salen exportados hacia el norte de Europa y Marruecos 151,7GWh/día.

El 55% del gas que llega por tubo, sale por tubo hacia otros países*. Más de la mitad. Y ese gas, al ser importado por tubo —sin costes de licuado ni regasificación, ni de transporte en buque metanero— y con los antiguos precios fijados gracias a los tratados de amistad con Argelia, llega a España a un precio más barato. Pues bien, *más de la mitad de ese gas barato es revendido al norte de Europa y Marruecos, lo que fuerza a que se tenga que comprar gas más caro*, entre otras cosas, para usarlo en la generación de electricidad, elevando el coste del recibo de la luz


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El plan consiste en que llenaran las reservas como mínimo al 110 % ... Luego llega Rusia y te corta el gas.



No. Corta el gas Europa o si os gusta más el socio gordo. Una turbina hace el juego pero no determina nada.Si no es por sanciones la traes.

¿Que pasa no veis que pasa con el rublo en cuanto no la traen?. Siempre hay que seguir la pista del dinero.

Ahora bien imagina que eres cualquier gobernante europeo y que les vas a decir que tendrán cortes de energía hasta en los frigoríficos por sanciones o por Rusia y dime que prefieres.

Todos los que decimos que aquí somos tontos les hacemos el juego.... tontos tontos pero los listos ponemos la carne, vaya mundo al revés el de la política ¿no?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

Otro corte más de energía, este desde los yacimientos del Caspio…








Russia halts transit of Kazakh oil to Europe – media


Russia has blocked oil transit to Europe via the Caspian Pipeline Consortium terminal due to technical issues, media reports




www.rt.com





Algo se nos escapa…


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro corte más de energía, este desde los yacimientos del Caspio…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo ver la noticia ¿Es otro mantenimiento?.

Si son mantenimientos periódicos, es sólo aviso gracias a la ley de propaganda de quien quiere que estemos avisados de un por qué. Otra cosa sería si el miedo es porque se les ha suministrado el gas justito para que no hagan tonterias fuera avalado por hechos como la devolución de la pieza de Canadá.


----------



## lapetus (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



Si Alemania se echa a la calle se presentará una situación interesante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No puedo ver la noticia ¿Es otro mantenimiento?.
> 
> Si son mantenimientos periódicos, es sólo aviso gracias a la ley de propaganda de quien quiere que estemos avisados de un por qué. Otra cosa sería si el miedo porque se les ha suministrado el gas justito para que no hagan tonterias fuera avalado por hechos como la devolución de la pieza de Canadá.



La excusa es…”El suministro a través de un importante oleoducto del Caspio se ha detenido debido a *violaciones técnicas*, según la agencia de noticias Sputnik”.
Según Reuters, el operador del CPC dijo que la decisión de suspender las operaciones estaba relacionada con el papeleo sobre derrames de petróleo y que el consorcio tenía que cumplirlo.
La empresa también declaró que había presentado un recurso ante el tribunal de la ciudad rusa de Novorossiysk solicitando que se aplazara la ejecución de la sentencia para evitar una parada que pudiera tener consecuencias irrevocables para el equipo del oleoducto.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si Alemania se echa a la calle se presentará una situación interesante.



Todavía no. Y después ya veremos, ejemplos de lo que ha servido los tenemos en español y en vivo desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vuelven los Pioneros...



bcegda gatov!!


----------



## lapetus (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Todavía no. Y después ya veremos, ejemplos de lo que ha servido los tenemos en español y en vivo desde el otro lado del charco.



Esta gente del norte de europa no son como aquí.
Allí si suben los precios se echan a la calle a protestar.
Y si se protesta en Alemania, se extenderá a los paises de alrededor.
Antes de invierno habrá gente en la calle seguro.

Aquí habrá apaño PP$OEro con una ley de seguridad nacional para que los camioneros sigan trabajando gratis si hace falta.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La excusa es…”El suministro a través de un importante oleoducto del Caspio se ha detenido debido a *violaciones técnicas*, según la agencia de noticias Sputnik”.
> Según Reuters, el operador del CPC dijo que la decisión de suspender las operaciones estaba relacionada con el papeleo sobre derrames de petróleo y que el consorcio tenía que cumplirlo.
> La empresa también declaró que había presentado un recurso ante el tribunal de la ciudad rusa de Novorossiysk solicitando que se aplazara la ejecución de la sentencia para evitar una parada que pudiera tener consecuencias irrevocables para el equipo del oleoducto.



Blanco y en botella, entonces. Dame victoria táctica que la necesito: me vas a arreglar todas las turbinas que me vendiste, estén donde estén porque te corto el gas y de paso.... no veas con la guerra el juego que da cortar cositas para que Ucrania huela el gas sólo un poquito.

Soy la bruja Lola, muchos granos y sin escoba.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No. Corta el gas Europa o si os gusta más el socio gordo. Una turbina hace el juego pero no determina nada.Si no es por sanciones la traes.
> 
> ¿Que pasa no veis que pasa con el rublo en cuanto no la traen?. Siempre hay que seguir la pista del dinero.
> 
> ...



Muy cierto ... entonces nos vemos ya en las calles para demostrarles que tan tontos no somos??


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Blanco y en botella, entonces. Dame victoria táctica que la necesito: me vas a arreglar todas las turbinas que me vendiste, estén donde estén porque te corto el gas y de paso.... no veas con la guerra el juego que da cortar cositas para que Ucrania huela el gas sólo un poquito.
> 
> Soy la bruja Lola, muchos granos y sin escoba.



Mas info, esta por parte aliada:



https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-711330



*¿Por qué la canalización de CPC es especial?*

Estados Unidos ha impuesto sanciones al petróleo ruso, pero ha dicho que los flujos desde Kazajstán a través de Rusia deberían ser ininterrumpidos.


Estados Unidos ha impuesto sanciones al petróleo ruso, pero ha dicho que los flujos desde Kazajstán a través de Rusia deberían ser ininterrumpidos.

Cualquier interrupción importante de sus flujos ejercería una mayor presión sobre el mercado mundial del petróleo


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta intrigado ( y horrorizado , pero ya sabeis que el clapham es horrorizadizo )
El clapham lo intenta , pero no entiende por que la plebe culpa a los politicos de la actual politica suicida de la Union Europea si , como dicen , la UE es una democracia en la cual la soberania reside en el pueblo ( o sea , el elector ) .
Que valor tiene la democracia si no garantiza un buen gobierno ? Si la gestion de un cargo electo es igual de mala que la gestion de un tirano para que sirve ( en terminos practicos ) la democracia ? Para nada .
El clapham no entiende que la plebe se queje de algo que ha provocado ella misma .
Si los politicos europeos llevan a Europa a la ruina la culpa es del pueblo que los eligio . No hay excusa .
Y el clapham pregunta : Por que la UE deberia preocuparse del poder adquisitivo y nivel de vida de la plebe si la plebe les elegira hagan lo que hagan sin importar si lo hacen bien , mal o regular ?
La culpa de la guerra de Ucrania no es de Rusia , es de los europeos que han cedido la soberania de sus estados a una mafia confederal .
En la practica , los europeos no son ciudadanos , son vasallos de senores feudales que a su vez son vasallos del rey , que a su vez es vasallo del Emperador que es el capital financiero internacional .
Ya lo dijo el clapham : la guerra en Ucrania es un ataque directo a la UE y al dolar .
El Imperio Romano Occidental caera , porque todos los imperios que ya no pueden expandirse , colapsan ...
Y sera catastrofico . El colapso de Occidente traera una era de tribulacion y caos . Sera el Apocalipsis . La disrupcion en las cadenas de produccion y distribucion sera EPIC trayendo hambre , guerras , enfermedades ...
Si este post te acojono ya puedes ir buscando un zulo en Loarre .


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Interesante el "Despegamos" de hoy de Lorenzo Ramírez y César Vidal.

Básicamente ha dicho lo que yo vengo diciendo desde marzo: El objetivo final de esta guerra y de esta crisis por parte de Estados Unidos es demoler Europa, y Rusia es solo una herramienta más.

Se prevé una caída de la economía Europea de un 12% en los próximos meses (a esto hay que sumarle la anterior caída debido al Covid de otro 12%).
El objetivo es tener un PIB de países del tercer mundo.

¿Y que hacen nuestros políticos? Pues básicamente pillar sacas de dinero que los americanos les están dando.

¿Y por qué quiere Estados Unidos demoler Europa? Pues básicamente por cuatro cosas:

1) Eliminar a un competidor comercial.
2) Putear a Rusia un poco (Europa era su principal cliente).
3) Putear a China (Europa es su principal cliente).
4) Convertirse en el proveedor oficial de Europa y reindustrializar Estados Unidos.


----------



## Peineto (6 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> que coño pasa en el lago ese situado al sur de ese sector, los rusos no avanzan nada con lo facil que seria cercar eso...¿es por la central termica que hay ahí?...la quieren intacta?



Pues pasa que los ukronanzis se han dedicado con un entusiasmo desmedido a sembrar esa zona de tricheras, minas y demás cositas como se puede ver ampliando el mapa allá donde se ven castillitos. Por otra parte se supone que el ejército ruso tiene sus prioridades en el frente.

Se combate en la central térmica.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Kharkiv a las 17.00 horas del 6 de julio de 2022*

▪ Las unidades ucranianas esperan una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en varias partes del frente en la región de Kharkiv. Los combates tienen lugar en la zona al oeste de Sosnovka y en los alrededores de Svitlichny y Pitomnik.

▪ Varios tipos de drones de reconocimiento están siendo utilizados por las unidades de las AFU para descubrir las actividades de las fuerzas de la Federación Rusa a lo largo de la línea de contacto. En particular, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de pequeño tamaño operaron en las zonas de los asentamientos de Udy, Konstantinovka, Russkiye Tishki, Verkhniy Saltov y Petrovka.

▪ Los cálculos de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados dieron lugar a ataques de artillería y aéreos (al menos 6 aviones MiG-29 y Su-25 desde el aeródromo de Mirgorod) contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en las zonas de Kazachya Lopan, Liptsy, Malye Prokhody, Goptovka, Veseloye y Sosnovka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra bastiones y puestos de observación de las AFU en Russkiye Tishki, Udi, Petrovka, Tsyrkuny, Pyatnyk, Prudyanka, Svitlichny, Kharkiv, Slatino, Cherkasskiye Tishki, Peremoh, Kutuzivka, Husarovka, Mospanovo, Chepel, Malaya Danilovka y Novaya Mykolayivka.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, la fuerza aérea rusa ha destruido hasta 100 nacionalistas ucranianos y cuatro equipos militares en el punto de despliegue temporal del 22º Batallón de Infantería Motorizada de la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada en Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Guatemala es "neoliberal"....



No se .... pero a mi si me destierran y tengo que elegir entre Colombia, Mexico, Guatemala, el Salvador, Haití, Rep Dominicana o Cuba, tengo muy claro donde iría.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Acabo de ver las noticias en internete, el plan es repartir hortias consagradas.
> 
> Se declara ilegal la huelga de noruega y en holanda se han .liado a tiros con los agricultores.



La cosa se pone calentita . Nuestros amos ya no se andan con tonterías , van a calzón quitado . Nos van a aplicar represión , represión y represión .... Y , nos dirán , como postre de todo que Putin es un demonio malo que nos va a invadir y que tenemos que luchar contra él .


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de una fuerte explosión en las afueras de Kiev.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Las empresas de las regiones de Kharkiv, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya han obtenido el derecho a exportar sus productos a través del territorio aduanero de la DNR y la LNR.

Así consta en una decisión del Consejo Económico Único publicada en el sitio web oficial del jefe del DNR, Denys Pushylin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (6 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La excusa es…”El suministro a través de un importante oleoducto del Caspio se ha detenido debido a *violaciones técnicas*, según la agencia de noticias Sputnik”.
> Según Reuters, el operador del CPC dijo que la decisión de suspender las operaciones estaba relacionada con el papeleo sobre derrames de petróleo y que el consorcio tenía que cumplirlo.
> La empresa también declaró que había presentado un recurso ante el tribunal de la ciudad rusa de Novorossiysk solicitando que se aplazara la ejecución de la sentencia para evitar una parada que pudiera tener consecuencias irrevocables para el equipo del oleoducto.



El mar de los cisnes negros, tal vez?


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El equipo de RaHDit envía un ferviente saludo a la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania y publica las primeras mil personas que forman parte de esta estructura y también están directamente subordinadas a ella.

Creemos que la inteligencia militar ucraniana está directamente implicada en el desarrollo del nacionalismo y que sus saboteadores amenazan a nuestro país.

Los datos se obtuvieron gracias a las manos torcidas de los administradores de las redes de la isla de Rybalsky (bueno, donde se encuentra la GUR).

A partir de las planificaciones de personal extraídas de las unidades militares, mediante el análisis de big data, arrojaron (y luego comprobaron y confirmaron) los que encajaban en el modelo asignado de comportamiento digital e indagaron un poco en las cotizaciones de las pensiones.

En los próximos días, detallaremos a los que trabajan bajo la cobertura de las embajadas, así como a los que tejen redes de espionaje en varios países del mundo.

Así que, GUR, aquí vamos 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se .... pero a mi si me destierran y tengo que elegir entre Colombia, Mexico, Guatemala, el Salvador, Haití, Rep Dominicana o Cuba, tengo muy claro donde iría.



Ya, pero si te dan a escoger entre Suiza y Cuba ya veríamos entonces....

Coherencia = 0


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

La supermodelo brasileña y mercenaria francotiradora Talitha do Valley, eliminada por un ataque de misiles rusos - Daily Mail

Han surgido detalles sobre el mercenario extranjero desazonado del que escribimos antes. Según una publicación británica, resultó ser una modelo brasileña de 39 años que murió en un ataque con misiles contra un centro de mercenarios en Kharkiv. Junto a ella, otro "soldado de la desgracia" brasileño, Douglas Burigo, fue abatido el mismo día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante el "Despegamos" de hoy de Lorenzo Ramírez y César Vidal.
> 
> *Básicamente ha dicho lo que yo vengo diciendo desde marzo: El objetivo final de esta guerra y de esta crisis por parte de Estados Unidos es demoler Europa, y Rusia es solo una herramienta más.*
> 
> ...



No hay objetivos ni planes por parte de los yankis. El predominio económico de occidente está en fase terminal y lo de ahora es sembrar el caos y sálvese quien pueda. Patada a seguir. Es como la gente que se subía a los botes del titanic: vamos un montón en tropel a subirnos al bote y yo os paso por encima pisándoos la cabeza. Mi intención no es que os ahogueis, mi intención es salvarme yo. Si os salvais vosotros también de puta madre y si no, mala suerte. Pues lo de los yankis ahora es exactamente eso.

Lo que es criticable de todo este asunto es que los europeos ni estamos intentando subir al bote. Y a los yankis no les va a servvir de nada: el bote también tiene agujeros.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, pero si te dan a escoger entre Suiza y Cuba ya veríamos entonces....
> 
> Coherencia = 0



Coherencia toda. Si me dan a elegir entre Suiza, Andorra y Lietchestein, Andorra.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Boris Johnson podría perder su puesto de primer ministro
Primer ministro: otros 6 ministros dejarán el gobierno del Reino Unido

Así lo informó The Independent. También se ha informado de que el político británico y miembro del Partido Conservador Michael Gove ha pedido la dimisión de Johnson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No hay objetivos ni planes por parte de los yankis. El predominio económico de occidente está en fase terminal y lo de ahora es sembrar el caos y sálvese quien pueda. Es como la gente que se subía a los botes del titanic: vamos un montón en tropel a subirnos al bote y yo os paso por encima pisándoos la cabeza. Mi intención no es que os ahogueis, mi intención es salvarme yo. Si os salvais vosotros también de puta madre y si no, mala suerte.
> 
> Lo que es criticable de todo este asunto es que los europeos ni estamos intentando subir al bote. Y a los yankis no les va a servvir de nada: el bote también tiene agujeros.



A ver, estáis pecando de una cosa importante: Subestimáis a Estados Unidos. 
Y como dijo Sun Tzu: Nunca subestimes a tu enemigo.

¿Estados Unidos está decayendo? Si, pero eso no significa que Estados Unidos no siga siendo el país más poderoso del mundo.
Además, los anglosajones tienen mentalidad germana: Mueren matando.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Muere un soldado ucraniano de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa en la región de Zaporizhzhya

Anton Solovyov, comandante de escuadrón de una compañía de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas, ha sido eliminado cerca de Gulyaypol, en la región de Zaporizhzhya.

Todavía no se ha establecido su pertenencia a una unidad concreta. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

#Donbass #AFU #vehículos blindados Humvee AFU capturados en Lysychansk por unidades de Rosgvardia 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se .... pero a mi si me destierran y tengo que elegir entre Colombia, Mexico, Guatemala, el Salvador, Haití, Rep Dominicana o Cuba, tengo muy claro donde iría.



Depende de cuanto cash dispongas puedes elegir. Lo que si es meridianamente claro es que sitio es mejor para ser un desprotegido.+

Y, opinión personal, pasado un cierto nivel básico de vida, la cuestión está más en status no en cuanto tienes, hasta que no llegas al nivel de ser de los privilegiados que puede comprar de lo mejor vivas donde vivas.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¿Y por qué quiere Estados Unidos demoler Europa? Pues básicamente por cuatro cosas:
> 
> 1) Eliminar a un competidor comercial.
> 2) Putear a Rusia un poco (Europa era su principal cliente).
> ...



EE UU no quiere demoler " Europa " , quiere demoler la " Union Europea " . Ya lo dijo el clapham . La UE es el IV Reich . La UE es el espacio vital ( Lebensraum ) de Alemania y la OTAN es su paraguas militar . La funcion de la OTAN es proteger ese Lebensraum 
El problema de EE UU es que sus prioridades han cambiado . 
A Rusia no le interesa recuperar Europa del Este , pero Ucrania es una linea roja . El Maidan fue un golpe de Estado " MADE IN BERLIN " 
Los EE UU cayeron en la trampa . Y ahora no saben como salir . Si dejan a Alemania " tirada " su influencia , credibilidad y hegemonia en el mundo colapsarian . Para Alemania seria " BUENO " porque eso le permitiria crear una OTAN europea . 
Si la OTAN gana a Rusia en Ucrania , Alemania gana ( porque arrebata territorios " historicos " a Rusia ) 
Si la OTAN pierde contra Rusia en Ucrania , Alemania gana ( porque EE UU dejaria de ser garante de la seguridad europea ) 
Europa crearia su ejercito europeo y Alemania podria rearmarse ( como lo hizo Hitler en los 30's ) 
EE UU y Rusia ( pero tambien UK ) han llegado a la conclusion de que lo que mas conviene a los Aliados es una derrota economica del IV Reich 
eso no comprometeria la credibilidad de EE UU ( que no perdio la guerra contra Rusia ) y convendria a Rusia y UK ...
Si la UE se rompe , cada pais ( por separado ) podra decidir su propia Agenda . El EURO colapsaria , lo cual favorece al rublo y al dolar 
Alemania perderia ( otra vez y ya van ...  ) su Reich .
La guerra en Ucrania es la guerra de la Independencia . " _No hay un pedazo de tierra sin una tumba espanola ...."_
Y ahora el clapham seguira viendo pisos a la venta en Loarre en idealista.com


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, estáis pecando de una cosa importante: Subestimáis a Estados Unidos.
> Y como dijo Sun Tzu: Nunca subestimes a tu enemigo.
> 
> *¿Estados Unidos está decayendo? Si, pero eso no significa que Estados Unidos no siga siendo el país más poderoso del mundo.
> Además, los anglosajones tienen mentalidad germana: Mueren matando.*



No es que esté decayendo. Es que otro crece más y no hay forma, salvo bombardeándolo y reventándole toda su industria, arrasándole el pais, de pararlo. El año pasado USA licenció 200.000 científicos e ingenieros. China 1.500.000. No hay forma humana de competir con eso. Mejor harían actuando como Reino Unido en 1945: ya no soy la primera potencia, cedo el testigo pacíficamente y me adapto a los nuevos tiempos. Ya no mando pero todavía puedo vivir bien. A final solo conseguirán que un declive suave como el del Reino Unido se convierta en una caida a los infiernos. Ya ves que no les va nada bien revolviendo ..... Pues aun puede ser peor cuando el galón se ponga a 10 $ y la inflación en el 15 %, que si siguen así se pondrá,

Y ser el pais más poderoso del mundo militarmente hoy dia no sirve de nada, excepto para arrasar colonias indefensas. Si otros te pueden fundir literalmente el pais, no sirve de nada.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Jul 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Ohhh encuentro un sitio que dice una cosa que cuadra con lo que deseo pensar. Por lo tanto ha de ser cierto y me lo creo.



Es The Lancet no el panfleto de El País. No publica cualquier cosa de relevancia médica.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya lo de "menos" es solo el aumento de precios si necesitases ese gas de EEUU si o si.....es que España no necesita para nada el gas de EEUU pagado a precio de oro. Primero Pedro Sánchez la lia con Argelia que era nuestro suministrador de gas. Y en lugar de almacenar para cuando necesitemos, Pedrito lo envia a Francia. Y ahora de nuevo te la lia aún más porque el hombre ha pensando, como puedo arruinar todavía más a los Españoles. Es todo tan absurdo......pero Pedrito sabe que es su último mandato y estará haciendo amigos de cara al futuro, porque estas barbaridades son de tal calibre que no hay por donde cogerlas. Marruecos te envia inmigrantes para putearte, tu le envias gas barato para crearte un nuevo problema con Argelia y para comprarlo más caro a EEUU.
> 
> *Sánchez hace amigos con el gas: revende el que recibimos a buen precio y fuerza a meter gas caro en el recibo de la luz*
> *Entra en España por los gasoductos un total de 274,9 GWh/día y salen exportados hacia el norte de Europa y Marruecos 151,7GWh/día.
> ...



En unos años será consejero de alguna energética y la gente se sorprenderá.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU no quiere demoler " Europa " , quiere demoler la " Union Europea " . Ya lo dijo el clapham . La UE es el IV Reich . La UE es el espacio vital ( Lebensraum ) de Alemania y la OTAN es su paraguas militar . La funcion de la OTAN es proteger ese Lebensraum
> El problema de EE UU es que sus prioridades han cambiado .
> A Rusia no le interesa recuperar Europa del Este , pero Ucrania es una linea roja . El Maidan fue un golpe de Estado " MADE IN BERLIN "
> Los EE UU cayeron en la trampa . Y ahora no saben como salir . Si dejan a Alemania " tirada " su influencia , credibilidad y hegemonia en el mundo colapsarian . Para Alemania seria " BUENO " porque eso le permitiria crear una OTAN europea .
> ...



Aún estando de acuerdo con que EEUU quiere demoler la UE, lo lleva intentando, junto con el perrito faldero de UK, desde la aparición del euro, y que en realidad la UE es el IV Reich, explícame a mí porque Alemania ha empezado a comprar armas americanas en vez de empujar los proyectos europeos de defensa (Chinooks, F35, sistemas de misiles, Apaches o P8 Poseidón). No los veo yo ahora muy proeuropeos a los cerveceros.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Jul 2022)

Ya hay evidencias de la destrucción de los HIMARS?, o todo es otra más de las mentiras del ninisterio de defecar ruso?


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya hay evidencias de la destrucción de los HIMARS?, o todo es otra más de las mentiras del ninisterio de defecar ruso?



Creo que los pintaron con pintura invisible y no hay manera de darles ....


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU no quiere demoler " Europa " , quiere demoler la " Union Europea " . Ya lo dijo el clapham . La UE es el IV Reich . La UE es el espacio vital ( Lebensraum ) de Alemania y la OTAN es su paraguas militar . La funcion de la OTAN es proteger ese Lebensraum
> El problema de EE UU es que sus prioridades han cambiado .
> A Rusia no le interesa recuperar Europa del Este , pero Ucrania es una linea roja . El Maidan fue un golpe de Estado " MADE IN BERLIN "
> Los EE UU cayeron en la trampa . Y ahora no saben como salir . Si dejan a Alemania " tirada " su influencia , credibilidad y hegemonia en el mundo colapsarian . Para Alemania seria " BUENO " porque eso le permitiria crear una OTAN europea .
> ...



Un apunte: Loarre no es el mejor sitio para sobrevivir a un apocalipsis.

La zona comprendida entre la ciudad de cuenca y la ciudad de teruel es mucho más adecuada. Sería largo explicarte el porqué de este tema, pero te lo resumo: Muy baja densidad de población, buenos recursos naturales, montañas, lejanía de centrales nucleares y de posibles zonas de impacto de misiles nucleares, vientos favorables, etc.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un apunte: Loarre no es el mejor sitio para sobrevivir a un apocalipsis.
> 
> *La zona comprendida entre la ciudad de cuenca y la ciudad de teruel *es mucho más adecuadas. Sería largo explicarte el porqué de este tema, pero te lo resumo: Muy baja densidad de población, buenos recursos naturales, montañas, lejanía de centrales nucleares y de posibles zonas de impacto de misiles nucleares, vientos favorables, etc.



Has ido por esa puta carretera? Que puto infierno y en trailer ni te cuento ....


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es que esté decayendo. Es que otro crece más y no hay forma, salvo bombardeándolo y reventándole toda su industria, arrasándole el pais, de pararlo. El año pasado USA licenció 200.000 científicos e ingenieros. China 1.500.000. No hay forma humana de competir con eso. Mejor harían actuando como Reino Unido en 1945: ya no soy la primera potencia, cedo el testigo pacíficamente y me adapto a los nuevos tiempos. Ya no mando pero todavía puedo vivir bien. A final solo conseguirán que un declive suave como el del Reino Unido se convierta en una caida a los infiernos. Ya ves que no les va nada bien revolviendo ..... Pues aun puede ser peor cuando el galón se ponga a 10 $ y la inflación en el 15 %, que si siguen así se pondrá,
> 
> Y ser el pais más poderoso del mundo militarmente hoy dia no sirve de nada, excepto para arrasar colonias indefensas. Si otros te pueden fundir literalmente el pais, no sirve de nada.



De acuerdo en varias cosas, pero recuerda que it's all about money... y Estados Unidos a día de hoy tiene más pasta que China para comprar voluntades.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Has ido por esa puta carretera? Que puto infierno y en trailer ni te cuento ....



Esa es la cuestión


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y ahora el clapham seguira viendo pisos a la venta en Loarre en idealista.com



Castillo de Loarre. Instalación penitenciaria del Ministerio de Tiempo.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De acuerdo en varias cosas, pero recuerda que it's all about money... y Estados Unidos a día de hoy tiene más pasta que China para comprar voluntades.



Nada, con los chinos no tienen nada que hacer. Si hubieran podido comprarlos ya estarían comprados. 

El problema lo tienen ellos. Saben que se les acaba lo de chupar recursos en plan agujero negro y lo primero que va a pasar es que su propio proletariado interno va a empezar a pasarlas canutas, sin sociedad civil cohesionada, sin unos mínimos recursos públicos, sin sanidad, ni educación, ni pensiones, sin nada de nada, lo que puede pasar allí es explosivo. No es por casualidad que ya están infiltrando elementos fascistoides en todos los sitios clave: judicatura, legislativo, ejecutivo. Es un mecanismo de defensa de las élites para mantener a raya a su propio pueblo.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El ministerio en Inglaterra se ha desmoronado. A día de hoy, ya han dimitido 30 personas.

La ministra de Seguridad del Reino Unido, Rachel Maclean, dimite.

También han dimitido otros cinco ministros: Julia López (Cultura), Lee Rowley (Empresa), Alex Burghart (Educación), Neil O'Brien (Subastas, Vivienda y Comunidades) y Kemi Badenoch (Administración Local).

El número total de salidas desde ayer es de más de 30.

Además, la cotización de la libra cayó este miércoles por debajo de los 1,20 dólares frente al dólar, sacudida por la crisis de gobierno en el Reino Unido tras la dimisión de varios ministros del ejecutivo, encabezado por Boris Johnson, que ha dicho que pase lo que pase.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Aún estando de acuerdo con que EEUU quiere demoler la UE, lo lleva intentando, junto con el perrito faldero de UK, desde la aparición del euro, y que en realidad la UE es el IV Reich, explícame a mí porque Alemania ha empezado a comprar armas americanas en vez de empujar los proyectos europeos de defensa (Chinooks, F35, sistemas de misiles, Apaches o P8 Poseidón). No los veo yo ahora muy proeuropeos a los cerveceros.



Porque con el dinerito que les queda suelto van depredar a los países pobres del grupo, las gallinas que salen por las que entran. Todo es cuestión para el gran capital de que les de tiempo de deshacerse de un buen puñado de muertos y aunque sea con menos tener dinero para salir de compras en rebajas.

Tampoco hay que salvar a la clase media, sólo importan los grandes capitales que darán a los políticos su democrática parte, como ya nos enseñaron los de Siemens alemanes el modelo en la España corruptible y corrupta del 92.

Europa y América tienen sus "oligarcas "que una vez establecidos nunca pierden. Siempre se ha jugado en B, incluso con monedas propias pero éstas dejan más huella. En un sistema internacional el límite es el mundo para depredar y el mundo para capturar la cada vez más indetectable corrupción. Dime quien gana.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión



Un poco más arriba, la zona de Molina de Aragón, entre Teruel y Guadalaja, también es buena y hay mejor carretera.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

El nuevo susto de Ucrania: el Parlamento Europeo vota para clasificar el gas y la energía nuclear como "fuentes de energía verde

El diario británico The Guardian informa de que la decisión de incluir el gas y la generación nuclear en la lista de fuentes de energía "verdes" juega a favor de Rusia.

Naturalmente, tal decisión ha causado indignación en Ucrania, ya que frenará a los consumidores europeos para que se alejen del combustible azul ruso.

"Putin se está frotando las manos alegremente hoy", dijo el periódico citando a la diputada ucraniana Inna Sovsun.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> bcegda gatov!!



Hombre...bsegda bsegda, lo que se bsiegda...no siempre....


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Unidades militares ucranianas vuelven a bombardear ciudades de la región de Donetsk

El distrito Kirovskyy de Donetsk y Makeyevka están bajo el fuego de los nazis ucranianos. Se ha informado de que un niño murió en Makeyevka como consecuencia de los bombardeos y de que se produjo un gran incendio en Donetsk, presumiblemente en un depósito de petróleo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Von der Leyen: "Putin utiliza la energía como arma"*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula Von der Leyen*, avisó de la necesidad de *prepararse para una reducción o, incluso, un corte total del suministro de gas rus*o. Actualmente, recordó, ya hay 12 países que sufren este desabastecimiento de forma absoluta o parcial. Por ello, Bruselas está preparando un plan de emergencia, que presentará, junto a sus todavía desconocidas herramientas, "a mediados de julio" y que trabajará junto a los planes de contingencia nacionales.

*"Hoy, 12 estados miembros se ven afectados por cortes parciales o totales"*, recordó la presidente de la Comisión en referencia a países como Bulgaria, Finlandia y Polonia -que han visto totalmente interrumpido su suministro- o Alemania, Austria, Holanda o Italia, que están entre los que reciben menos gas. En el caso de Alemania, de hecho, esta situación ha hecho que tengan que reactivar centrales de carbón como alternativa a este combustible.

Así comienza *esta crónica **de Guillermo del Palacio desde Estrasburgo sobre la posibilidad de un corte total del gas ruso.*





__





Von der Leyen avisa de que Rusia podría cerrar por completo el grifo del gas: "Putin utiliza la energía como un arma"


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula Von der Leyen, avisó de la necesidad de prepararse para una reducción o, incluso, un corte total del suministro de gas ruso....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Aún estando de acuerdo con que EEUU quiere demoler la UE, lo lleva intentando, junto con el perrito faldero de UK, desde la aparición del euro, y que en realidad la UE es el IV Reich, explícame a mí porque Alemania ha empezado a comprar armas americanas en vez de empujar los proyectos europeos de defensa (Chinooks, F35, sistemas de misiles, Apaches o P8 Poseidón). No los veo yo ahora muy proeuropeos a los cerveceros.



Pues porque el " pacto " tacito entre los nazis de la RFA y EE UU al terminar la II Guerra Mundial fue que Alemania restauraria su Lebensraum ( IV Reich ) a cambio de que EE UU ( OTAN ) garantizase la seguridad de ese IV Reich .
Si EE UU no protegia a Alemania , los sovieticos avanzarian hasta Finisterre . Asi que EE UU no tuvo mas remedio que proteger a Europa Occidental del peligro sovietico . Mientras tanto la RFA dedicaba todos sus recursos en la reconstruccion economica .
Por eso Alemania se recupero tan rapido . Para EE UU el trato era un win win porque la OTAN se convertia en un mercado cautivo 
La condicion para pertenecer a la UE es pagar el tributo ( comprar armas yankees ) . 
Ucrania en la UE favorece a Alemania , pero no a Rusia ( que pierde ese territorio historico ) tampoco conviene a EE UU ( Ucrania fuera de la OTAN no paga tributo ) tampoco conviene a UK ( Ucrania dentro de la UE = UE mas fuerte = UK mas debil 
Alemania no puede romper su " pacto " con EE UU . Pero si EE UU " falla " en cumplir su deber ( proteger el Lebensraum aleman ) entonces ese pacto ya no tendria sentido . En ese caso Francia y Alemania podrian impulsar una OTAN europea y echar a los yankees ...
Y quien ocuparia el lugar de EE UU en la defensa de Europa frente a los sovieticos ...sorry , rusos ? Alemania 
Si la UE colapsa EE UU no perderia nada ( la OTAN seguiria existiendo ) pero Alemania no podria crear su propio ejercito europeo 
Los paises europeos volverian a sus antiguas monedas o adoptarian una moneda global


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Jarkov a 17.00 horas del 6 de julio de 2022

▪ Las unidades ucranianas esperan una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en varios sectores del frente en la región de Jarkov. Se están produciendo enfrentamientos en el área al oeste de Sosnovka y en las cercanías de Svetlichny y Pitomnik.

▪ Para descubrir las actividades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas a lo largo de toda la línea del frente las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan drones de reconocimiento de varios tipos. En particular los UAV de pequeño tamaño operaron en las áreas de Udy, Konstantinovka, Russian Tishki, Verkhny Saltov y Petrovka.

▪ Con los resultados del trabajo de estas UAV, se llevaron a cabo ataques de artillería y aéreos (al menos 6 aviones MiG-29 y Su-25 del aeródromo de Mirgorod) en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Kazachya Lopan, Liptsy, Malyye Prokhody, Goptovka, Veseloe, Sosnovka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacaron los bastiones y puestos de observación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Russkiye Tishki, Udy, Petrovka, Tsirkuny, Pitomnik, Prudyanka, Svetlichny, Kharkov, Slatino, Cherkassy Tishki, Peremoga, Kutuzovka, Gusarovka, Mospanovo, Chepel, Malaya Danilovka, Novaya Nikolaevka.

▪ Según el Ministerio de Defensa Ruso hasta 100 nacionalistas ucranianos y cuatro unidades de equipo militar fueron destruidos por el ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el punto de despliegue temporal del 22º batallón de infantería motorizada de la 92ª brigada mecanizada en Jarkov.


Versión rusa


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Posiciones ucranianas destruidas cerca del pueblo de Nechayanoye, región de Mykolaiv.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nada, con los chinos no tienen nada que hacer. Si hubieran podido comprarlos ya estarían comprados.
> 
> El problema lo tienen ellos. Saben que se les acaba lo de chupar recursos en plan agujero negro y lo primero que va a pasar es que su propio proletariado interno va a empezar a pasarlas canutas, sin sociedad civil cohesionada, sin unos mínimos recursos públicos, sin sanidad, ni educación, ni pensiones, sin nada de nada, lo que puede pasar allí es explosivo. No es por casualidad que ya están infiltrando elementos fascistoides en todos los sitios clave: judicatura, legislativo, ejecutivo. Es un mecanismo de defensa de las élites para mantener a raya a su propio pueblo.




Llevo cinco años viviendo en Estados Unidos y además mi mujer es americana (aunque por supuesto no defiendo la política exterior americana y mis simpatías están con los rusos).

Te aseguro que Estados Unidos está mil veces más protegida a nivel económico y de recursos naturales que Europa.

Si eso que dices pasara en Estados Unidos, no te quiero contar cómo estaría Europa....


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Von der Leyen: "Putin utiliza la energía como arma"*
> La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula Von der Leyen*, avisó de la necesidad de *prepararse para una reducción o, incluso, un corte total del suministro de gas rus*o. Actualmente, recordó, ya hay 12 países que sufren este desabastecimiento de forma absoluta o parcial. Por ello, Bruselas está preparando un plan de emergencia, que presentará, junto a sus todavía desconocidas herramientas, "a mediados de julio" y que trabajará junto a los planes de contingencia nacionales.
> 
> *"Hoy, 12 estados miembros se ven afectados por cortes parciales o totales"*, recordó la presidente de la Comisión en referencia a países como Bulgaria, Finlandia y Polonia -que han visto totalmente interrumpido su suministro- o Alemania, Austria, Holanda o Italia, que están entre los que reciben menos gas. En el caso de Alemania, de hecho, esta situación ha hecho que tengan que reactivar centrales de carbón como alternativa a este combustible.
> ...



O sea, que dejar de comprarles no es un arma, pero si ellos dejan de venderte, si. Yo, cuando un cargo público dice una chorrada como esta, lo ataria cara a la pared y llamaría al verdugo para darle 20 latigazos. Televisado a todo el pais en hora de máxima audiencia. A ver si así aprenden a no decir tanta tontería.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un poco más arriba, la zona de Molina de Aragón, entre Teruel y Guadalaja, también es buena y hay mejor carretera.



Tienes la central nuclear de Trillo más cerca.
Si petase los vientos son más favorables para ir de este a oeste según la eṕoca del año. Creeme, lo he estudiado todo durante años.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

Futuros Mwh Alemania en récord histórico 340 €/Mwh



Un país suicidándose en vivo y en directo

Curioso


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Evacuación de los soldados ucranianos heridos del campo de batalla en las cercanías de Seversk.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llevo cinco años viviendo en Estados Unidos y además mi mujer es americana (aunque por supuesto no defiendo la política exterior americana y mis simpatías están con los rusos).
> 
> Te aseguro que Estados Unidos está mil veces más protegida a nivel económico y de recursos naturales que Europa.
> 
> *Si eso que dices pasara en Estados Unidos, no te quiero contar cómo estaría Europa....*




Ya está pasando. No los viste invadir el Capitolio? Supongo que los que estaban allí no lo invadieron porque viven de puta madre y tienen un futuro inmejorable.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, pero si te dan a escoger entre Suiza y Cuba ya veríamos entonces....
> 
> Coherencia = 0



Desde luego la vuestra siempre es 0. Suiza existe porque hay pozos de mierda donde te pegan un tiro si te niegas a currar en plan esclavo para sacar cualquier cosa de las minas que luego se medio regala mediante sobornos.

Suiza NO existe sola. Es la cara A, y hay una cara B. ¿ donde quieres estar ? El sistema es el mismo, dentro del mismo en la A porque estaras mejor. Con suficientes en la cara B, y una cara A con poco personal incluso los pobres de la cara A tienen una vida más que razonable. 

Y Cuba esta en lo que era una zona intermeda, que los de la cara A, bombardean, extorsionan , bloquean, o invaden de forma continua. ¿ te explico porque ? Porque no se creen una puta mierda de la propaganda que tu te tragas. De otra forma los dejarian en paz, para demostrar que les iria mal. Pero nunca lo hacen. Así que no tienen el otro sistema, tienen el otro sistema y la carga de luchar contra los de la cara A de este, que parten con una ventaja de la hostia. 

El problema ahora es que la población a nivel mundial esta escalando hacia A, y claro no hay recursos para todos los A. Lo de la mano sabia del mercado es una tontada, recursos finitos. Así que toca guerra. Reseteo para mandar a más zonas hacia abajo. Creo que esta vez lo tienen chungo pero veremos que pasa.


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea, que dejar de comprarles no es un arma, pero si ellos dejan de venderte, si. Yo, cuando un cargo público dice una chorrada como esta, lo ataria cara a la pared y llamaría al verdugo para darle 20 latigazos. Televisado a todo el pais en hora de máxima audiencia. A ver si así aprenden a no decir tanta tontería.



Las dicen porque hay millones de subnormales que se lo creen. El que lo dice es un hdp pero posiblemente no es totalmente idiota, los otros si. Si los de abajo dedicaran un 10% del tiempo que dedicar a ver deporte a pensar un minimo , el que las dice seria atomatado por la calle.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Como resultado de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en la zona de Gulyaipol, región de Zaporozhye, fue eliminado el comandante de la compañía de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales (SOF) de Ucrania, Anton Sergeevich Solovyov. Se desconoce la fecha exacta de la muerte, pero hoy se celebró el funeral de otro comando ucraniano en la ciudad de Bucha lo que podría significar su reciente fallecimiento.

Las pérdidas de oficiales de MTR son muy sensibles, ya que la experiencia y el entrenamiento de esas personas no se pueden comparar con otras unidades del ejército y simplemente no hay nada con qué reemplazar a estos combatientes de élite a corto plazo.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya está pasando. No los viste invadir el Capitolio? Supongo que los que estaban allí no lo invadieron porque viven de puta madre y tienen un futuro inmejorable.



Son problemas políticos y no te digo que Estados Unidos no esté en decadencia, solo te digo que Estados Unidos lo tiene mucho mejor que Europa para sobrevivir a una crisis profunda: Tienes recursos naturales y el mayor ejército del mundo.
Verás antes caer a Europa que a Estados Unidos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano está enviando BMP-1 a Kramatorsk.


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU no quiere demoler " Europa " , quiere demoler la " Union Europea " . Ya lo dijo el clapham . La UE es el IV Reich . La UE es el espacio vital ( Lebensraum ) de Alemania y la OTAN es su paraguas militar . La funcion de la OTAN es proteger ese Lebensraum
> El problema de EE UU es que sus prioridades han cambiado .
> A Rusia no le interesa recuperar Europa del Este , pero Ucrania es una linea roja . El Maidan fue un golpe de Estado " MADE IN BERLIN "
> Los EE UU cayeron en la trampa . Y ahora no saben como salir . Si dejan a Alemania " tirada " su influencia , credibilidad y hegemonia en el mundo colapsarian . Para Alemania seria " BUENO " porque eso le permitiria crear una OTAN europea .
> ...



Pensando estaba que era una locura
pero ¿cómo aquella frase fue?
¿La que dijo aquella caradura?
Ah sí... ¡Que se joda la ué!
¿Y quién es la ué, me pregunto
En todo este embrollado asunto?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

En Transcarpatia las órdenes de reclutamiento comenzaron a repartirse en las montañas. A este ritmo Transcarpatia se convertirá en la primera región de Ucrania con una población totalmente femenina.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

En Holanda están empezando a usar los métodos ucros.
También reportan el uso de armas de fuego por parte de los matones uniformados.
Ante la más que previsible explosión social que se avecina los gobiernos han ordenado a sus perros guardianes que ataquen sin contemplaciones.
La Europa democrática ya y tal..
El emperador está desnudo, siempre lo ha estado, solo que hasta ahora no se le han visto las vergüenzas , la población estaba muy quietecita y no necesitaba mostrar su verdadera naturaleza.
El sistema capitalista a la mínima dificultad que tenga mostrará su verdadera cara y no vais a tardar en verla.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De acuerdo en varias cosas, pero recuerda que it's all about money... y Estados Unidos a día de hoy tiene más pasta que China para comprar voluntades.





El Mercader dijo:


> A ver, estáis pecando de una cosa importante: Subestimáis a Estados Unidos.
> Y como dijo Sun Tzu: Nunca subestimes a tu enemigo.
> 
> ¿Estados Unidos está decayendo? Si, pero eso no significa que Estados Unidos no siga siendo el país más poderoso del mundo.
> Además, los anglosajones tienen mentalidad germana: Mueren matando.



Que va hombre, en cuanto a poder militar China ya se folla a la OTANusa enterita.

Y en tema energético cuidado, porque con un barril muy caro la sociedad yankee colapsa, porque utilizáis el coche hasta para cagar.

A ver cuanto le dura el espejismo del fracking a los USA...


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

El secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, escribió en su Twitter que alrededor de un millón de ucranianos están luchando o preparándose para ello.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Francia sopesa nacionalizar el 100% de Électricité de France (EDF) y ante la guerra en Ucrania reafirma su apuesta por la nuclear.*
El Ejecutivo francés tiene la intención de hacerse con el 100% del capital social de la compañía eléctrica EDF, según ha confirmado la primera ministra gala, *Élisabeth Borne*, durante su discurso en la Asamblea Nacional.

"Les confirmo hoy que el Estado tiene la intención de controlar el 100% del capital de EDF", explicó Borne al expone*r las prioridades del Gobierno, que actualmente controla el 83,88% del capital de la empresa*. La operación se justifica en base a garantizar la producción de electricidad frente a las consecuencias de la *guerra en Ucrania *con su apuesta por la energía nuclear.










Francia sopesa nacionalizar el 100% de Électricité de France (EDF) y reafirma su apuesta por la nuclear


El Ejecutivo francés tiene la intención de hacerse con el 100% del capital social de la compañía eléctrica EDF, según ha confirmado la primera ministra gala, Élisabeth...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Jul 2022)

Y en esto...









El Parlamento Europeo aprueba con gran división la taxonomía: la nuclear y el gas son 'verdes'


El Parlamento Europeo ha rechazado la objeción al acto delegado de la Comisión Europea para aprobar la llamada taxonomía verde, la propuesta para incluir el gas y la energía...




www.elmundo.es





Aquí va a ser ecologista hasta quemar carbón con azufre.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

El comandante del batallón de mercenarios bielorrusos fue eliminado cerca de Lisichansk

El ejército ruso liquidó al mercenario de Brest, el comandante del batallón Volat de los neonazis bielorrusos el cual forma parte del regimiento Kalinovsky.

Varios más neonazis bielorrusos de esta unidad fueron hechos prisioneros por militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el NM de la LPR.

@anna_noticias


----------



## crocodile (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las empresas de las regiones de Kharkiv, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya han obtenido el derecho a exportar sus productos a través del territorio aduanero de la DNR y la LNR.
> 
> Así consta en una decisión del Consejo Económico Único publicada en el sitio web oficial del jefe del DNR, Denys Pushylin.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente parece que Kharkov volverá a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*El Gobierno de Georgia anuncia que hará todo por evitar una confrontación con Rusia.*
El líder del Sueño Georgiano, la formación gobernante en Georgia, Irakli Kobajidze, ha afirmado que *el Ejecutivo "hará todo lo posible por evitar la confrontación con Rusia" incluso si ello retrasa la concesión al país del estatus de candidato a miembro de la Unión Europea*.

"El asunto de la guerra y la obtención del estatus de candidato están directamente relacionadas, como así han hecho hincapié los líderes de la UE", ha dicho Kobajidze en rueda de prensa. Según el líder de Sueño Georgiano, los líderes de la UE declararon abiertamente que a Ucrania se le concedió el estatus de país candidato debido a la guerra que Rusia inició en territorio ucraniano.

"Si nos involucramos en una guerra con Rusia, tendremos garantizada la obtención de ese estatus" ha dicho Kobajidze, quien asegura que el Gobierno "hará todo lo posible por evitar la confrontación con Rusia". *Y advierte de que una guerra con Rusia "sería la destrucción de Georgia".*


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Joder si es cierto esto es muy grave , han disparado a un joven de 16 años, cuesta creer que a esa edad pueda conducir un tractor, alguien que vive en Holanda puede confirmar esto?.


----------



## frangelico (6 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Francia sopesa nacionalizar el 100% de Électricité de France (EDF) y ante la guerra en Ucrania reafirma su apuesta por la nuclear.*
> El Ejecutivo francés tiene la intención de hacerse con el 100% del capital social de la compañía eléctrica EDF, según ha confirmado la primera ministra gala, *Élisabeth Borne*, durante su discurso en la Asamblea Nacional.
> 
> "Les confirmo hoy que el Estado tiene la intención de controlar el 100% del capital de EDF", explicó Borne al expone*r las prioridades del Gobierno, que actualmente controla el 83,88% del capital de la empresa*. La operación se justifica en base a garantizar la producción de electricidad frente a las consecuencias de la *guerra en Ucrania *con su apuesta por la energía nuclear.
> ...



Tiene sentido. Como sociedad mercantil hace tiempo que EdF no tiene futuro. Su balance es muy pesado por los costes enormes de la construcción de nucleares y la planta debe ser renovada. Llevan años buscando que la UE autorice algu. Mecanismo de ayuda estatal. En lugar de eso se nacionaliza a electricidad. Esto, eso sí, es una puñalada mortal a la UE: la idea del mercado único incluía a medio plazo unos mercados energéticos conectados, unificados y sin trampas estatales. A la primera dificultad aparecen estados dispuestos a esto, en no mucho tiempo me temo que la UE se disolverá.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

*Vehículo de combate de infantería checo Pbv-501 destruido en Ucrania*

El vehículo de combate de infantería Pbv-501 entregado al ejército del régimen de Kiev por la empresa checa Excalibur Army fue destruido. El vehículo servía en la 68ª Brigada Jaeger de reciente creación.

Es de destacar que el ejército ucraniano una vez más hizo pasar su BMP destruido como ruso.

Gracias por el consejo al sitio web de BMP APU.

@anna_noticias


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

Los videos que salen despues y que no son notiicia.



Para aquellos que decian que los rusos se habian quedado sin camiones hace 2 meses. Vehiculos ucranianos destruidos o capturados en un trocito de carretera de lisichansk.

Uno completamente nuevo y funcionando. Algunos reparables, otros para piezas y el resto destruidos.

El que se queda con el terreno recupera un 20% quizas más del material "destruido" tanto propio como del enemigo.

Estos para fundición...


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que va hombre, en cuanto a poder militar China ya se folla a la OTANusa enterita.
> 
> Y en tema energético cuidado, porque con un barril muy caro la sociedad yankee colapsa, porque utilizáis el coche hasta para cagar.
> 
> A ver cuanto le dura el espejismo del fracking a los USA...



Creo que no me entiendes: La conversación no es un China/Rusia VS EEUU sino un "EEUU se está follando a Europa para poder reindustrializarse".

PS; La gasolina está muy cara, pero comparemos:

Precio medio del litro de gasolina es España: 2,2 $
Precio medio del litro de gasolina en EEUU: 1,28 $

Sueldo medio de un Español: 30.158$
Sueldo medio de un americano: 76,027$

Luego, el precio real de compra a poder adquisitivo de un litro de gasolina de un americano es:* 0,60$
Casi cuatro veces menos que un Español.*

¿Ves por donde voy? Estados Unidos podrá estar jodida, pero en Europa será mucho peor.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Tanque ucraniano T-64BM recientemente destruido. De acuerdo al canal recibió un impacto de ATGM debajo de la torreta.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1114076
> 
> 
> En Transcarpatia las órdenes de reclutamiento comenzaron a repartirse en las montañas. A este ritmo Transcarpatia se convertirá en la primera región de Ucrania con una población totalmente femenina.



Limpieza étnica indirecta. 
La democracia ucraniana se supera cada día.


----------



## VittorioValencia (6 Jul 2022)

OPORTUNIDADES

Creo con este panorama hay que usar los fondos new generation en abrir fabricas de velas y pedir subvenciones a la UE para que las compren los europeos sin luz. España sera una potencia en iluminacion.

Otra oportunidad puede ser, reciclar los hoteles, para vivienda de acogida de alemanes, suecos, holandeses, que emigraran, empobrecidos y sin trabajo, a los paises del sur de Europa.

Otras propuestas para el nuevo medioevo?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

La unidad de los nacionalistas bielorrusos "Regimiento de Kastus Kalinovsky" aparentemente sufrió graves pérdidas cerca de Lisichansk; adicionalmente del fallecido Marchuk, hay varios desaparecidos más y al menos un nacionalista, Yan Dyurbeiko, fue capturado.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1114090
> 
> 
> La unidad de los nacionalistas bielorrusos "Regimiento de Kastus Kalinovsky" aparentemente sufrió graves pérdidas cerca de Lisichansk; adicionalmente del fallecido Marchuk, hay varios desaparecidos más y al menos un nacionalista, Yan Dyurbeiko, fue capturado.



Desnazificando Ucrania y Bielorrusia... 2*1...
En el horizonte la reunificación natural "de Todas las Rusias".


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*AI exige a Bielorrusia que libere a los que están presos por criticar la guerra en Ucrania.*
Amnistía Internacional ha exigido este miércoles a las autoridades de Bielorrusia *la liberación inmediata de la estudiante Danuta Perednia* y de todos los bielorrusos encarcelados por oponerse a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania y a la actitud de Minsk ante este conflicto.

"Danuta Perednia y todos los bielorrusos condenados por expresar su opinión pacíficamente y expresarse en contra de la guerra deben ser liberados inmediatamente y los cargos retirados", declara en un comunicado Marie Struthers, directora de AI para Europa Oriental y Asia Central.

AI denunció que *"las autoridades bielorrusas reprimen cada vez más activamente cualquier disidencia y continúan apoyando a Rusia en su agresión contra Ucrania"*.La ONG recordó que la víspera un tribunal de la ciudad bielorrusa de Kirovsk condenó a la estudiante de la Universidad Estatal de Moguiliov a seis años y medio de cárcel por "dañar los intereses nacionales de Bielorrusia" y "ofensa al presidente".


----------



## ccartech (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Kiev ya no espera la aviación de los socios occidentales, pero aún espera conseguir sistemas de defensa aérea - Zelenskyy

"Quizás estoy siendo muy insistente, pero aun así, la seguridad del cielo es una prioridad. Y ya nadie espera tal o cual aviación, pero todos esperamos y tenemos confirmación, teóricamente hasta ahora, pero esperamos que lleguen a Ucrania potentes sistemas de defensa aérea", dijo el presidente payaso en una reunión informativa tras un encuentro con el primer ministro irlandés M. Martin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

*Boletín del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*:

▪El Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en la dirección de Dovgenkoye-Mazanivka en la dirección de Slovyansk;

▪En la dirección de Bakhmut, las tropas rusas avanzan en las zonas de Myronivka-Luhanske y Golmivske-Novoluhanske;

▪En las direcciones de Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivske y Zaporizhzhya, las tropas rusas bombardearon las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con tanques, morteros y artillería y granadas propulsadas por cohetes. Las fuerzas aéreas rusas también llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra una instalación de las AFU cerca de Marinka;









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante el "Despegamos" de hoy de Lorenzo Ramírez y César Vidal.
> 
> Básicamente ha dicho lo que yo vengo diciendo desde marzo: El objetivo final de esta guerra y de esta crisis por parte de Estados Unidos es demoler Europa, y Rusia es solo una herramienta más.



Si eso dice le gamberro de Lorenzo, pero ahi no estoy de acuerdo con el ... pero lo mismo tiene razon.

porque demoler europa ya lo estaban consiguiendo con las politicas verdes y demas sandeces moderna... iban a por Rusia y luego a por CHina (que tambien lo dice el de vez en cuando)


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Son problemas políticos y no te digo que Estados Unidos no esté en decadencia, solo te digo que Estados Unidos lo tiene mucho mejor que Europa para sobrevivir a una crisis profunda: Tienes recursos naturales y el mayor ejército del mundo.
> Verás antes caer a Europa que a Estados Unidos.



Pero su sistema social está arrasado, no tienen sanidad universal, los medicamentos cuestan un pastón , hay ya más de 50 millones de pobres, barrios enteros llenos de gente acampada en las calles, tienen la mayor población reclusa del mundo.
Si tienen muchos más recursos naturales que Europa , pero son y van a ser acaparados por una oligarquía que está fuera de control.
Aunque Europa ya se les acerca cada vez más a su modelo social.


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Las tropas de la DPR contraatacan: los cañones de los defensores del Donbass disparan continuamente contra las posiciones de las AFU

El "duelo de artillería" no ha cesado durante todo el día. Por la naturaleza de la caída de los proyectiles de las AFU podemos decir con seguridad que los nazis están disparando a ciegas y nuestros combatientes simplemente no les permiten corregir el fuego.

"Estamos avanzando con paso firme por la parte norte del DNR. Estamos ayudando a la infantería a consolidarse en Pokrovka. Y allí, Artemivsk está al alcance de la mano", dijo el militar ruso.
/corresponsal de iz.ru Denis Kulaga









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Jul 2022)

Las autoridades regionales de Zaporizhzhya retirarán las condenas a los condenados por eludir el servicio militar en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Volodymyr Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración civil-militar de la región, los soldados de las AFU que no quieran seguir las órdenes de los criminales y morir pueden dirigirse a la administración militar de la región liberada y serán asistidos en la evacuación.

Las autoridades de la región liberada de Zaporizhzhya amnistiarán a todos los condenados por las autoridades de Kiev por eludir el servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas y la Guardia Nacional y también los recompensarán por negarse a participar en acciones militares contra civiles, dijo Rogov al canal de televisión Solovyov Live.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1114090
> 
> 
> La unidad de los nacionalistas bielorrusos "Regimiento de Kastus Kalinovsky" aparentemente sufrió graves pérdidas cerca de Lisichansk; adicionalmente del fallecido Marchuk, hay varios desaparecidos más y al menos un nacionalista, Yan Dyurbeiko, fue capturado.



Noticia para leer pausadamente y con reflexión, a mi humilde entender.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Creo que no me entiendes: La conversación no es un China/Rusia VS EEUU sino un "EEUU se está follando a Europa para poder reindustrializarse".
> 
> PS; La gasolina está muy cara, pero comparemos:
> 
> ...




Lo que no entiendo yo es como con esos sueldos se endeudan de por vida para que estudien sus hijos en la universidad. O no pilles una enfermedad chunga con un seguro patatero. Cualquier europeo medio gana muchísimo que cualquier yanki medio aunque cobre menos. Precisamente por eso ganan más: para pagarse los estudios, los médicos, el plan de pensiones, etc....etc.... Evidentemente al final la cuenta les sale mucho peor.

Pero bueno .... aquí de la mano de los ayusos vamos hacia éso, no hay que presumir demasiado.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero su sistema social está arrasado, no tienen sanidad universal, los medicamentos cuestan un pastón , hay ya más de 50 millones de pobres, barrios enteros llenos de gente acampada en las calles, tienen la mayor población reclusa del mundo.
> Si tienen muchos más recursos naturales que Europa , pero son y van a ser acaparados por una oligarquía que está fuera de control.
> Aunque Europa ya se les acerca cada vez más a su modelo social.



Mmmm, tendríamos que hablar bastante sobre esas cifras, por ejemplo: Al tener un poder adquisitivo mucho más alto, por lógica las clases humildes son "menos" humildes que en España, el índice de desarrollo humano es mayor en Estados Unidos que en España, el mercado laboral funciona de PM, etc.

Cuando la gente me pregunta que si es mejor Estados Unidos o España siempre suele contestar: Hay cosas mejores y peores tanto en España como en Estados Unidos.

Mi conclusión siempre es la siguiente: Si eres pobre, estás mejor en España, si tienes estudios de grado superior o eres un buen albañil, fontanero, electricista, etc, vete a vivir a Estados Unidos porque vas a hacer una pequeña fortuna.

Yo estoy en Estados Unidos porque gano cuatro veces más que lo que ganaba en España, pero una vez considere que he ahorrado lo suficiente, me volveré a España.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Humvee capturados en Lisichansk por unidades de la Guardia Rusa


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Aumenta la represión en Rusia: hasta siete años de cárcel para quienes insten a actuar contra la seguridad.*
Rusia ha introducido este miércoles *duras penas de cárcel para quienes insten a actuar contra la seguridad*, un texto adoptado por los diputados en momentos en que Moscú reprime todas las voces que se oponen a su ofensiva militar en Ucrania. La ley, que prevé penas de hasta siete años de cárcel por este crimen, ha sido votada el miércoles por la Duma Estatal, la cámara baja del Parlamento ruso, que también endureció las penas por espionaje y los casos de "colaboración confidencial con extranjeros".

Oficialmente, estos textos de ley buscan* "proteger los intereses nacionales de Rusia"*. Son "una respuesta adecuada y oportuna a los retos a los que se enfrenta nuestro país", ha dicho en un comunicado el diputado *Vasiliy Piskariov*, del partido gobernante Rusia Unida.

En virtud de las nuevas disposiciones, instar públicamente a actuar contra la seguridad de Rusia serán ahora castigado con entre dos a cuatro años de prisión. La pena puede aumentar a cinco años si tales llamamientos se realizan en los medios de comunicación y a siete si las hace un grupo organizado.* La entrega al enemigo de información "que pueda ser utilizada contra las fuerzas armadas rusas" será castigada con hasta 20 años de prisión.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron objetivos militantes en las poblaciones de Benin y Shnan.

*Provincia de Idlib, Siria.*


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev ya no espera la aviación de los socios occidentales, pero aún espera conseguir sistemas de defensa aérea - Zelenskyy
> 
> "Quizás estoy siendo muy insistente, pero aun así, la seguridad del cielo es una prioridad. Y ya nadie espera tal o cual aviación, pero todos esperamos y tenemos confirmación, teóricamente hasta ahora, pero esperamos que lleguen a Ucrania potentes sistemas de defensa aérea", dijo el presidente payaso en una reunión informativa tras un encuentro con el primer ministro irlandés M. Martin.
> 
> ...



Escudo de acero para Odessa. Buen momento para pedir cuando las diferencias con los rusos hoy son primera plana en Israel:

*Rusia ha estado inspeccionando la Agencia Judía durante tres años antes de ordenarle que detuviera sus operaciones en el país.*

Así que se quedan fuera del programa de lectura y aleccionamiento infantil de Rusia.

¿Entregará Israel su sistema de defensa antiaérea?. lo ha pedido Ucrania varias veces.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

. Dos niños muertos y tres menores heridos tras un ataque ucraniano contra una ciudad en la república de Donetsk


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Yo estoy en Estados Unidos porque gano cuatro veces más que lo que ganaba en España, pero una vez considere que he ahorrado lo suficiente, me volveré a España.*



Y querrás que te paguemos la pensión y la operación de apendicitis ....  

A ver si tienes suerte y no te pasa nada chungo antes de volverte porque si te pasa te van a sangrar todo lo que hayas podido ganar y algo más.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Creo que no me entiendes: La conversación no es un China/Rusia VS EEUU sino un "EEUU se está follando a Europa para poder reindustrializarse".
> 
> PS; La gasolina está muy cara, pero comparemos:
> 
> ...




Todo lo que quieras, pero ese precio que estás pagando por la gasolina está subvencionado por low millones de dólares que wallstreet lleva metiendo al sector del fracking desde hace 10 años, para que no se hunda básicamente, porque no es rentable destruir piedras de una tonelada para sacar dos gotas de petróleo. Además petróleo de menos calidad

Por no hablar de la desigualdad de USA, que no tiene nada que envidiar a cualquier país del tercer mundo.
Por no hablar de la cantidad de gente que si no fueran por los cheques de comida que da el gobierno federal se morirían de hambre.

Ya digo, los USA con una energía muy cara e inflación colapsa. Peor que europa, porque aquí la distribución urbana favorece mucho la gobernanza en caso de escasez.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Australia pide a China que use su influencia para frenar la guerra en Ucrania.*
La ministra de Exteriores australiana, *Penny Wong,* ha pedido a *China que use su influencia y sus relaciones estrechas con Rusia* para frenar la *guerra en Ucrania,* que calificó de invasión "ilegal" por parte de Moscú.

Wong realizó estas declaraciones en Singapur, donde se encuentra de visita oficial antes de viajar a la isla indonesia de Bali para participar en la reunión de titulares de Exteriores del G20 el jueves y viernes. La ministra australiana afirmó que China, al ser una "gran potencia" y miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad en la ONU, así como por su "asociación sin límites" con Moscú, debe trabajar para parar al conflicto ucraniano.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa insinúa a EEUU el regreso de Alaska*

ALONA MAZURENKO - MIÉRCOLES, 6 JULIO 2022, 18:33

El jefe de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa, Viacheslav Volodin, ha dicho que Estados Unidos debería recordar que Alaska era rusa y que la Federación Rusa puede empezar a "reclamarla".

Fuente: Publicación pro-Kremlin "RBC"

Cita: *"Que Estados Unidos recuerde siempre: allí hay una parte de su territorio (de Rusia - ed.): Alaska. Así que cuando empiezan a tratar de disponer de nuestros recursos en el extranjero, antes de hacerlo, deberían pensar en el hecho de que nosotros también tenemos algo que reclamar...Nosotros no nos inmiscuimos en sus asuntos internos, y ellos llevan décadas diciendo que todo lo que les pasa, las elecciones de todos sus presidentes, es por la injerencia de Rusia. Así no se respeta a sus presidentes. Bueno, ¿qué dices? Uno era malo, ahora el otro se cae de la moto. Bueno, aquí estamos de nuevo"*.

Detalles: Mientras tanto, Piotr Tolstoi, vicepresidente de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa, ha propuesto celebrar un referéndum en Alaska.

El Imperio ruso vendió Alaska a Estados Unidos en la segunda mitad del siglo XIX.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Todo lo que quieras, pero ese precio que estás pagando por la gasolina está subvencionado por low millones de dólares que wallstreet lleva metiendo al sector del fracking desde hace 10 años, para que no se hunda básicamente, porque no es rentable destruir piedras de una tonelada para sacar dos gotas de petróleo. Además petróleo de menos calidad
> 
> Por no hablar de la desigualdad de USA, que no tiene nada que envidiar a cualquier país del tercer mundo.
> Por no hablar de la cantidad de gente que si no fueran por los cheques de comida que da el gobierno federal se morirían de hambre.
> ...



Yankilandia funciona a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a nivel agujero negro. Cuando eso se acabe, aquéllo va a ser Mad Max. Ya se matan como perros entre ellos sin pasar hambre, imagínate cuando la pasen .... el salvaje oeste.


----------



## rejon (6 Jul 2022)

*Los diputados de Rusia aprueban la creación de un movimiento para educar a niños y adolescentes en el amor a la patria.*
Los diputados rusos han aprobado la creación de un *movimiento nacional para niños y adolescentes*. Estará orientado en particular a enseñarles valores patrióticos, un sistema que recuerda a las organizaciones juveniles soviéticas.

Abierto a todos los niños *a partir de los seis años*, el movimiento, que será financiado por el Estado, está llamado a "preparar a los niños y jóvenes para la vida en sociedad, formando su visión del mundo a partir de los tradicionales valores espirituales y morales rusos (...), así como inculcarles el amor y el respeto por la Patria", según los autores de la iniciativa.

"El Estado debe crear condiciones que contribuyan al desarrollo integral espiritual, moral, intelectual y físico de los niños, al aprendizaje del patriotismo, la responsabilidad civil y el respeto a los adultos", recalcan en una nota explicativa adjunta a la ley.

*La participación en el movimiento, que parece estar inspirado en el de los "pioneros" soviéticos e incluye el establecimiento de tutores encargados de lograr estos objetivos, será de carácter voluntario,* según esta ley aprobada el miércoles en tercera y última lectura por la Duma Estatal (la cámara baja del Parlamento Ruso).


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Jul 2022)

Proyectiles activos de artillería de 155 mm M549A1 del obús estadounidense M777 hayados en las posiciones ucranianas abandonadas cerca de Seversk, región de Donetsk. Las piezas de artillería, aparentemente, fue evacuada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la retirada.

La característica principal de estos proyectiles es que tienen un motor a reacción, lo que aumenta significativamente el alcance de la munición: 30 kilómetros contra 22 con respecto a la convencional.

Fueron estos proyectiles los que una vez mostró felizmente el propagandista ucraniano Yuriy Butusov pero ahora han repuesto la colección de trofeos del ejército ruso.

Información de Murad Gadziev


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Escudo de acero para Odessa. Buen momento para pedir cuando las diferencias con los rusos hoy son primera plana en Israel:
> 
> *Rusia ha estado inspeccionando la Agencia Judía durante tres años antes de ordenarle que detuviera sus operaciones en el país.*
> 
> ...



Es la respuesta de Putin a la Intervención en Siria de Israel, cada dos por tres bombardean a los sirios. Y puede hacer más cositas, tiene soldados Putin vigilando Los Altos del Golán.


----------



## McNulty (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yankilandia funciona a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a nivel agujero negro. Cuando eso se acabe aquéllo va a ser Mad Max.



Había un sociólogo ruso que decía que los usa acabaría dividiéndose según etnias mayoritarias. En caso de colapso, creo que es lo más probable.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Había un sociólogo ruso que decía que los usa acabaría dividiéndose según etnias mayoritarias. En caso de colapso, creo que es lo más probable.



Méjico va a reconquistar California, Colorado, Nevada y Arizona .... Las Vegas mejicano ....


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*¿Cuantas bajas estará sufriendo Ucrania si con un millón de soldados no puede parar a 200.000 rusos?*

Fuente ucra:

*Aproximadamente un millón de ucranianos están adquiriendo experiencia de combate - Danilov*

"UKRAINSKA PRAVDA" 

Oleksiy Danilov, secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania, dijo que hoy en día cerca de un millón de ciudadanos están adquiriendo experiencia militar y de combate, y Ucrania se está rearmando a un ritmo acelerado, de acuerdo con las normas de la OTAN.

Fuente: Oleksiy Danilov en Twitter

Cita de Danilov: *"Casi un millón de ucranianos están adquiriendo experiencia militar y de combate. ¿El 'plan de Putin' va según lo previsto? La calidad ucraniana superará definitivamente a la cantidad rusa"*.

Detalles: El Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa añadió que en lugar de la "desmilitarización" de Ucrania que aparentemente quería Rusia, desde el comienzo de la agresión en Ucrania se ha estado llevando a cabo el proceso inverso: un rápido rearme en línea con los estándares de la OTAN.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen saturándose de armas y tecnología occidentales.

Antecedentes: A finales de junio, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, insistió en que la Alianza es capaz de seguir suministrando armas a Ucrania mientras sea necesario.


----------



## perrasno (6 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Cuantas bajas estará sufriendo Ucrania si con un millón de soldados no puede parar a 200.000 rusos?*
> 
> Fuente ucra:
> 
> ...



La experiencia de combate que adquieren caduca pronto en forma de fosa.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Méjico va a reconquistar California, Colorado, Nevada y Arizona .... Las Vegas mejicano ....



Y Rusia Alaska ...


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> *Motivación detrás de la decisión.*
> Hay al menos tres posibles razones para la acción de Rusia contra la Agencia Judía. Primero, la organización promueve la inmigración a Israel de judíos rusos. En segundo lugar, JAFI ha estado a la vanguardia en la asistencia a los judíos de Ucrania. Y tercero, las acciones militares de Israel en Siria podrían haber llevado al gobierno ruso a tratar de “educar” a Israel sancionando a una organización afiliada a él.



La verdad es que Israel solo busca y favorece de verdad la inmigracion de judios franceses y norteamericanos ricos, con la cartera llena, no tienen capacidad economica para traer del lejano oriente ruso a hebreos con una mano delante y otra atras.

PD- Del millon largo de judios de Rusia, solo estan interesados en los oligarcas rusos multimillonarios.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

Echad un vistazo a la recientemente liberada Lisichansk. Mínimo daño a la infraestructura civil. Eso es una demostración del ejército ruso... compárenlo con lo que la OTAN hizo en Libia y en Mosul y en Siria. ¡Derrotando al ejército de Ucrania! ¡El espectáculo continúa!


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La verdad es que Israel solo busca y favorece de verdad la inmigracion de judios franceses y norteamericanos ricos, con la cartera llena, no tienen capacidad economica para traer del lejano oriente ruso a hebreos con una mano delante y otra atras.
> 
> PD- Del millon largo de judios de Rusia, solo estan interesados en los oligarcas rusos multimillonarios.



Pero hay unos cuantos en Siberia relacionados... con el gas ruso. Así que buen dilema para ellos.

Empezaron pagándoles el viaje y el hotel y, no sé que tirada tendrá el Jesrusalem post ni de que pie cojea, pero si sé que casi al inicio del conflicto empezaron a preparar a sus paisanos en contra de ellos. Que llegaban con vuelo y hotel pagados, conseguían el pasaporte y se volvían, que pagar éso con los ucranianos pobres estaba bien pero que los rusos sólo querían la doble nacionalidad pues no.

Hablo de antes del exabrupto de Lavrov con los judíos y los nazis.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero hay unos cuantos en Siberia relacionados... con el gas ruso. Así que buen dilema para ellos.
> 
> Empezaron pagándoles el viaje y el hotel y, no sé que tirada tendrá el Jesrusalem post ni de que pie cojea, pero si sé que casi al inicio del conflicto empezaron a preparar a sus paisanos en contra de ellos. Que llegaban con vuelo y hotel pagados, conseguían el pasaporte y se volvían, que pagar éso con los ucranianos pobres estaba bien pero que los rusos sólo querían la doble nacionalidad pues no.
> 
> Hablo de antes del exabrupto de Lavrov con los judíos y los nazis.



No quieren que el Knesset se convierta en un parlamento ruso !!!.

PD- En Israel hay mas de 2 millones de hebreos originarios de Rusia.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La verdad es que Israel solo busca y favorece de verdad la inmigracion de judios franceses y norteamericanos ricos, con la cartera llena, no tienen capacidad economica para traer del lejano oriente ruso a hebreos con una mano delante y otra atras.
> 
> PD- Del millon largo de judios de Rusia, solo estan interesados en los oligarcas rusos multimillonarios.



Cualquier judio del mundo tiene derecho a la ciudadanía israelí

_Every Jew__ in the world has the unrestricted right to immigrate to Israel and become an Israeli citizen_

1952 Citizenship Law. 

Israel hará muchas cosas mal (que las hace) pero sabe cuidar de los suyos


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cualquier judio del mundo tiene derecho a la ciudadanía israelí
> 
> _Every Jew__ in the world has the unrestricted right to immigrate to Israel and become an Israeli citizen_
> 
> ...



Si, si y hoy se recordaba cuantos hay con derecho a la nacionalidad pero...hay también judíos ucras. Además de forma muy sutil pero desde el inicio del conflicto van narrando que alguuno que otro repatrian de Ucrania en la caja de pino.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si, si y hoy se recordaba cuantos hay con derecho a la nacionalidad pero...hay también judíos ucras. Además de forma muy sutil pero desde el inicio del conflicto van narrando que alguuno que otro repatrian de Ucrania en la caja de pino.



Uno en especial gobierna, o hace que gobierna.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El oro está en precios de hace 11 años.
> Otro mercado altamente manipulado, por desgracia.



Todas las reservas de oro del apartheid desaparecieron de Sudafrica y no se vino abajo el precio.

PD- Eso es magia y de la buena.


----------



## golden graham (6 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Cuantas bajas estará sufriendo Ucrania si con un millón de soldados no puede parar a 200.000 rusos?*
> 
> Fuente ucra:
> 
> ...



estan adquiriendo? pues nada que no se precipiten ya si eso para el año que viene estan listos


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yankilandia funciona a base de succionar recursos del resto del mundo a nivel agujero negro. Cuando eso se acabe, aquéllo va a ser Mad Max. Ya se matan como perros entre ellos sin pasar hambre, imagínate cuando la pasen .... el salvaje oeste.



Y no olvides el dólar como moneda de reserva vinculado al petróleo, si les falla eso, que es lo que verdaderamente les ha permitido mantener su hegemonía global desde Bretón Woods están acabados y ya hay cada vez más países que están dejando de usar al dólar como moneda en sus intercambios comerciales.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *Lo que no entiendo yo es como con esos sueldos se endeudan de por vida para que estudien sus hijos en la universidad*. O no pilles una enfermedad chunga con un seguro patatero. Cualquier europeo medio gana muchísimo que cualquier yanki medio aunque cobre menos. Precisamente por eso ganan más: para pagarse los estudios, los médicos, etc....etc.... Evidentemente al final la cuenta les sale mucho peor.



Pués Porque aquí pasa como en España: Hay una titulitis de cojones y los americanos luchan entre si para llevar a sus hijos a la mejor universidad privada (ojo, que tambien hay universidades públicas), y luego, al final, un buen fontanero se levanta 300K al año y ha invertido en su formación 2000 pavos.

Respecto al tema medicina: Si, es una puta verguenza.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *Y querrás que te paguemos la pensión y la operación de apendicitis* ....
> 
> A ver si tienes suerte y no te pasa nada chungo antes de volverte porque si te pasa te van a sangrar todo lo que hayas podido ganar y algo más.



No, eso lo estoy pagando yo, ya que por un lado* sigo pagando mis autónomos en España* precisamente para no perder la sanidad, y por otro lado existe un acuerdo entre Estados Unidos y España *para que lo que me quitan aquí de impuestos vaya para España cuando me jubile.*

Así que en vez de pagarme vosotros a mi nada, *os lo estoy pagando yo a vosotros, *ya que no uso los servicios sanitarios de España para nada.

PS, Mi seguro médico está incluido en mi curro, pero me tranquiliza también tener sanidad en España.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero su sistema social está arrasado, no tienen sanidad universal, los medicamentos cuestan un pastón , hay ya más de 50 millones de pobres, barrios enteros llenos de gente acampada en las calles, tienen la mayor población reclusa del mundo.
> Si tienen muchos más recursos naturales que Europa , pero son y van a ser acaparados por una oligarquía que está fuera de control.
> Aunque Europa ya se les acerca cada vez más a su modelo social.



Su poblacion multicultural es una bomba de relojeria; mas de 50 millones de afroamericanos, mas de 50 millones de hispanos, millones de chinos, de musulmanes, de judios...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Desde luego la vuestra siempre es 0. Suiza existe porque hay pozos de mierda donde te pegan un tiro si te niegas a currar en plan esclavo para sacar cualquier cosa de las minas que luego se medio regala mediante sobornos.
> 
> Suiza NO existe sola. Es la cara A, y hay una cara B. ¿ donde quieres estar ? El sistema es el mismo, dentro del mismo en la A porque estaras mejor. Con suficientes en la cara B, y una cara A con poco personal incluso los pobres de la cara A tienen una vida más que razonable.
> 
> ...



Osea, que si tu no adelgazas o no te pones en forma, es porque hay deportistas profesionales que se lo quedan todo ellos, comprendo la "lógica".....


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Su poblacion multicultural es una bomba de relojeria; mas de 50 millones de afroamericanos, mas de 50 millones de hispanos, millones de chinos, de musulmanes, de judios...



Y todos unidos por el amor al dólar (qué es lo que cohesiona la sociedad americana). El día que falte la pasta esto saltará por los aires.


----------



## pobre_pringao (6 Jul 2022)

тупой кто это читает


----------



## Elimina (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Las ganas...que tenéis...



no lo pillas... no pillas nada.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Proyectiles activos de artillería de 155 mm M549A1 del obús estadounidense M777 hayados en las posiciones ucranianas abandonadas cerca de Seversk, región de Donetsk. Las piezas de artillería, aparentemente, fue evacuada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la retirada.
> 
> La característica principal de estos proyectiles es que tienen un motor a reacción, lo que aumenta significativamente el alcance de la munición: 30 kilómetros contra 22 con respecto a la convencional.
> 
> ...



En realidad no son impulsado por cohete como la gente como yago y demás ejpertos de la sexta creen
Se llaman base bleed
En la parte de atrás están huecos y llenos de un propelente, pero no tienen tobera para impulsar el proyectil
El propelente se quema lentamente y al salir por la parte de atrás generan un vacío que reduce el efecto arrastre de la ondas de choque de la atmosfera que recorren el proyectil cuando se agolpan en la parte trasera.
De esta forma se reduce el rozamiento y la reducción de velocidad, y con ello se gana en alcance


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Ojo, Rusia acaba de anunciar que prohibe la exportación de petróleo de Kazajistán, por sus tuberías, a Europa.
El 80% del petróleo de Kazajistán, sale por ellas. Recordad que el Presidente de Kazajistán había asegurado ayer que ellos enviarían más petróleo a Europa si fuera necesario.

Otros que van de listos...y se van a estrellar.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cualquier judio del mundo tiene derecho a la ciudadanía israelí
> 
> _Every Jew__ in the world has the unrestricted right to immigrate to Israel and become an Israeli citizen_
> 
> ...





Eso era hace 70 años. Ahora se arrepienten de haber traído a los judíos negros, perdón, etíopes. Esto seguro que ya lo he contado, pero me aburro.

En los años dorados de la mensajería ICQ entre otra gente "interesante", charlé un poco con una judía rusa emigrada aficionada a las perversiones sexuales que luego se dedicó a ello de forma profesional, y me contó cosas interesantes sobre la sociedad israelí. Básicamente que los judíos rusos de judíos no tenían nada, que era una bandera de conveniencia , que querían salir de la URSS como fuera para ir al paraíso terrenal capitalista, y los que no se fueron cuando Gorbachov abrió la puerta, se fueron todos en los terribles 90 y que Jerusalén bien vale un Bar Mitzvah. Que hay una diferencia brutal entre los judíos ya nacidos en el país, que sí se sienten identificados con el país, que hablan hebreo y que son patriotas, y los judíos inmigrantes, pues que son eso, igual que los emigrantes judíos en todas partes. Que los judíos rusos (y ucranianos) tienen o tenían mala reputación, el estereotipo de putas y mafiosos, aunque creo que es por envidia porque las judías rusas son más guapas, y la misma aversión por el servicio militar que en Rusia. Había un subgénero de chistes de judíos de cómo librarse del ejército. La chica en cuestión estaba como loca por librarse de hacer la mili. Entre otras proposiciones indecentes hasta me propuso un matrimonio de conveniencia, aunque al final no le hizo falta. Estaba como unas maracas y consiguió la baja psiquiátrica del ejército en un par de meses sobreactuando _"Ejque me he roto una uña cambiando la rueda del camión...¡¡qué trauma!!¡¡no puedo soportarlo!!"_ o algo así.

Tenía más peligro que un suicida de Hamas en la cola del bus, buenas tetas, eso sí.

Hablando sobre el tema, mi amigo el español medio ruso que por parte materna tiene ascendientes judíos aunque es devorador de tocino me contaba muerto de risa el caso de un joven opositor a Putin que pidió asilo político en Israel y cuando le dijeron que tenía que hacer el servicio militar se volvió corriendo para Rusia.

Otra cosa curiosa, los judíos soviéticos echaban pestes de la URSS, pero al final algunos hijos de emigrados a Israel o judíos rusos emigrados a Europa se han vuelto a Rusia. Aunque sólo sea porque lejos de ser la tierra prometida, Israel es un país paco en el que la vida, y los pisos, están muy caros. Pero los que viven en Europa, ¿por qué se vuelven a Mordor, digo, Rusia?

Recuerdo haber leído a uno que decía _"en cualquier otra parte , incluso en América, siempre vas a ser un judío, un forastero, en cambio en Rusia te tratan como a uno más"._


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cualquier judio del mundo tiene derecho a la ciudadanía israelí
> 
> _Every Jew__ in the world has the unrestricted right to immigrate to Israel and become an Israeli citizen_
> 
> ...



Hay 3 millones de judíos rusos emigrados, hasta hay carteles en las calles en idioma ruso, y la inmensa mayoría son matrimonios mixtos, uno de los dos no es judío, aparte se les han colado muchos que no son judíos, falsificaron los s papeles y se hicieron pasar por judíos , sobre todo cuando el caos que surgió tras la caída de la URSS, el gobierno hace la vista gorda porque muchos son técnicos cualificados y le conviene.


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Su poblacion multicultural es una bomba de relojeria; mas de 50 millones de afroamericanos, mas de 50 millones de hispanos, millones de chinos, de musulmanes, de judios...



Y otros tantos millones de rednecks empobrecidos, medio analfabetos, armados y cabreados muy receptivos a la ideología nazi que allí llaman supremacismo.
Todo ese mundillo era soluble en el welfare state con oportunidades y reparto más justo de riquezas. Aunque siempre vivieron juntos pero no revueltos salvo excepciones. Los WASP no lo permitían.
El retorno reaganiano al liberalismo decimonónico puso en marcha la bomba de relojería etno social.
USA se construyó con la inmigración. La negación de esta realidad les está llevando a la autodestrucción.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No, eso lo estoy pagando yo, ya que por un lado* sigo pagando mis autónomos en España* precisamente para no perder la sanidad, y por otro lado existe un acuerdo entre Estados Unidos y España *para que lo que me quitan aquí de impuestos vaya para España cuando me jubile.*
> 
> Así que en vez de pagarme vosotros a mi nada, *os lo estoy pagando yo a vosotros, *ya que no uso los servicios sanitarios de España para nada.
> 
> PS, Mi seguro médico está incluido en mi curro, pero me tranquiliza también tener sanidad en España.



Pues en principio todo ciudadano español tiene derecho a asistencia sanitaria por el hecho de serlo, se la dan a los inmis sin papeles, a ti no tendrían porque negartela, aunque Vete a saber ,tal y como está el patio cualquier día se la cargan tambien


----------



## llabiegu (6 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1114076
> 
> 
> En Transcarpatia las órdenes de reclutamiento comenzaron a repartirse en las montañas. A este ritmo Transcarpatia se convertirá en la primera región de Ucrania con una población totalmente femenina.



Si hay que ir a preñar para conservar la especie, se va. En Paraguay despues de la guerra del Chaco se permitio la poligamia para recuperar la población perdida


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Lo he puesto en el Principal, para descojonarme de los otanistas.

Aquí un video esquemático de las sanciones europeas a los rusos


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues en principio todo ciudadano español tiene derecho a asistencia sanitaria por el hecho de serlo, se la dan a los inmis sin papeles, a ti no tendrían porque negartela, aunque Vete a saber ,tal y como está el patio cualquier día se la cargan tambien



Si, es cierto, pero el PP cambió esa ley y luego el PSOE la volvió a cambiar... así que para estar seguro prefiero pagar mis autónomos. Además, tengo una pequeña empresa en España que me da todavía algo de dinerillo, así que pagando autónomos también mantengo la empresa viva.


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso era hace 70 años. Ahora se arrepienten de haber traído a los judíos negros, perdón, etíopes. Esto seguro que ya lo he contado, pero me aburro.
> 
> En los años dorados de la mensajería ICQ entre otra gente "interesante", charlé un poco con una judía rusa emigrada aficionada a las perversiones sexuales que luego se dedicó a ello de forma profesional, y me contó cosas interesantes sobre la sociedad israelí. Básicamente que los judíos rusos de judíos no tenían nada, que era una bandera de conveniencia , que querían salir de la URSS como fuera para ir al paraíso terrenal capitalista, y los que no se fueron cuando Gorbachov abrió la puerta, se fueron todos en los terribles 90 y que Jerusalén bien vale un Bar Mitzvah. Que hay una diferencia brutal entre los judíos ya nacidos en el país, que sí se sienten identificados con el país, que hablan hebreo y que son patriotas, y los judíos inmigrantes, pues que son eso, igual que los emigrantes judíos en todas partes. Que los judíos rusos (y ucranianos) tienen o tenían mala reputación, el estereotipo de putas y mafiosos, aunque creo que es por envidia porque las judías rusas son más guapas, y la misma aversión por el servicio militar que en Rusia. Había un subgénero de chistes de judíos de cómo librarse del ejército. La chica en cuestión estaba como loca por librarse de hacer la mili. Entre otras proposiciones indecentes hasta me propuso un matrimonio de conveniencia, aunque al final no le hizo falta. Estaba como unas maracas y consiguió la baja psiquiátrica del ejército en un par de meses sobreactuando _"Ejque me he roto una uña cambiando la rueda del camión...¡¡qué trauma!!¡¡no puedo soportarlo!!"_ o algo así.
> 
> ...



todavía colea el escándalo de la sangre donada por los judios etíopes que iba directa al cubo de la basura, la tribu perdida y tal
los judios son tan asquerosamente racistas que sólo los azkenazis se consideran tales y a los sefarditas los toman por moracos
pero los pata negra son los que están en la city dirigiendo el cotarro de sus marionetas anglocabronas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Jul 2022)

Otro vídeo de las argucias de los chechenos para combate en bosques…


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso era hace 70 años. Ahora se arrepienten de haber traído a los judíos negros, perdón, etíopes. Esto seguro que ya lo he contado, pero me aburro.
> 
> En los años dorados de la mensajería ICQ entre otra gente "interesante", charlé un poco con una judía rusa emigrada aficionada a las perversiones sexuales que luego se dedicó a ello de forma profesional, y me contó cosas interesantes sobre la sociedad israelí. Básicamente que los judíos rusos de judíos no tenían nada, que era una bandera de conveniencia , que querían salir de la URSS como fuera para ir al paraíso terrenal capitalista, y los que no se fueron cuando Gorbachov abrió la puerta, se fueron todos en los terribles 90 y que Jerusalén bien vale un Bar Mitzvah. Que hay una diferencia brutal entre los judíos ya nacidos en el país, que sí se sienten identificados con el país, que hablan hebreo y que son patriotas, y los judíos inmigrantes, pues que son eso, igual que los emigrantes judíos en todas partes. Que los judíos rusos (y ucranianos) tienen o tenían mala reputación, el estereotipo de putas y mafiosos, aunque creo que es por envidia porque las judías rusas son más guapas, y la misma aversión por el servicio militar que en Rusia. Había un subgénero de chistes de judíos de cómo librarse del ejército. La chica en cuestión estaba como loca por librarse de hacer la mili. Entre otras proposiciones indecentes hasta me propuso un matrimonio de conveniencia, aunque al final no le hizo falta. Estaba como unas maracas y consiguió la baja psiquiátrica del ejército en un par de meses sobreactuando _"Ejque me he roto una uña cambiando la rueda del camión...¡¡qué trauma!!¡¡no puedo soportarlo!!"_ o algo así.
> 
> ...



No tienen buena prensa , ni los rusos, ni los etíopes, hablé con un matrimonio uruguayo que estuvo en un centro de absorción, es un bloque de pisos destinados a los judíos que llegan por primera vez a Israel, estuvieron en un departamento que había sido utilizado por etíopes y lo primero que hicieron es comprar varios botes de insecticida para fumigar aquello, había cucarachas por todos los lados, además de otra fauna , les vi como tiraban pilas enteras de ropa que les donaban y no se han acabado de integrar bien, a los rusos no les miran mal del todo, pero tiene fama de que molestan y son un poco groseros, según dicen.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa insinúa a EEUU el regreso de Alaska*
> 
> ...



Patético, no. Lo siguiente. Que lo invadan...


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea, que si tu no adelgazas o no te pones en forma, es porque hay deportistas profesionales que se lo quedan todo ellos, comprendo la "lógica".....



A ver tio "logico", no pueden ponerse en forma. Nosotros controlamos sus gobiernos corruptos ¿ lo pillas ? Y en la zona B no te da una zurra por quejarte , te torturar salvajemente con tu familia y te hacen "desaparecer". Cosa que no abre titulares, ni molesta "liberales" como tu. La mini elite corrupta de allí vive de puta madre drenando recursos para nosotros la parte A.

Y si, a veces, intentan salir del circulo los del cambio se hartan de "desaparecer" y empuñan armas, entonces el imperio decide que son terroristas y fortalece con pasta y armas a su gobierno corrupto ( ver ucrania ) , y si no funciona manda la caballeria ( ver Libia ) .

En Ucrania no llega la caballeria , ni llegara en la puta vida. Porque una vez unos tios le dieron la vuelta, desde el primer dia les invadieron, luego les aislaron pero eran unos tios con cabeza y firmes así que hicieron un seguro ( no te explico cual era ) , ese seguro no les valio para evitar la corrupción de su cupula pero lo dejaron ahí para que lo pudiera intentar el siguiente.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Jul 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado . Parece que el IV Reich ha abierto otro frente contra UK 
Todo parece indicar que hay un ataque coordinado contra los tories . El primer asalto fue el ordago de la lider escocesa sobre el Referendum en 2023 . Boris el animal dijo "thairis air mo chorp marbh " y le montaron un Cromwell . Ay Jesus ...
Dicen que el sustituto sera Richi Sunak . Un tipo flaco , feo y de las colonias , pero chevere y con un buen corazon ...
Hay rumores de que compro un Palacio en Madhya Pradesh que pertenecio al rey Alamgir I con dinero de " dudosa " procedencia 
Si el Sunak dice que SI al Referendum escoces : sera el mayor triunfo del continente sobre UK desde la batalla de Castillon en 1453 dC
Luego pones al Duque de Alba en el trono escoces y voila ...a joderse la queen


----------



## delhierro (6 Jul 2022)

Las superarmas invencibles y carisimas de occidente, estan siendo destruidas. Es cacharro ese valdra lo que 12 , 15 camiones de Grad. O media docena de tornados.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Patético, no. Lo siguiente. Que lo invadan...



Como le pase al Imperio Americano lo que al Español, que Alaska termine volviendo a rusa ni cotiza. De USA quedarán cuatro estados interiores y poco más.


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania: Comienza el asalto ruso a Sloviansk y Kramatorsk, nuevos objetivos de Putin. (Euronews)*
Por Cristiano Tassinari & Euronews 

*Huida de Sloviansk.*

Se ha iniciado una evacuación general en la ciudad de 100.000 habitantes del este de Ucrania. Ahora la zona de guerra más peligrosa está ahí, entre Sloviansk y Kramatorsk. Bakhmut también está en el punto de mira. 

Después de Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, siguiendo la misma estrategia que les permitió controlar la mayor parte de la región de Lugansk, las tropas rusas están tratando de rodear Sloviansk (están a 16 km de la entrada de la ciudad) y martillarla con fuego de artillería, antes de lanzar un asalto masivo y final.

*Ataques rusos en Donetsk, ataques ucranianos en el Donbass*

Según las autoridades ucranianas, al menos ocho personas murieron en bombardeos en la región de Donetsk entre el martes y el miércoles. Las fuerzas prorrusas del Donbass acusan a su vez a los ucranianos de haber matado a cuatro civiles en ataques en territorio bajo su control.

En su informe diario sobre la guerra, Moscú anuncia que en las últimas 24 horas las tropas rusas han matado a un centenar de soldados ucranianos y que dos lanzacohetes estadounidenses Himars, que eran utilizados por las tropas ucranianas, fueron destruidos en Donetsk. Kiev responde que se trata de "noticias falsas" y afirma haber detenido el avance ruso en varios frentes e infligido muchas pérdidas a los rusos.

*Kharkiv sigue en el punto de mira*

Pero las bombas no sólo golpean el Donbass. Hay combates en la zona de Mikolaiv, en el sur, y la región de Kharkiv también es objeto de constantes ataques. Las fuerzas ucranianas cavan trincheras y fortifican sus posiciones en torno a Kharkiv, la segunda ciudad más grande de Ucrania, listas para repeler una nueva ofensiva rusa.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como le pase al Imperio Americano lo que al Español, que Alaska termine volviendo a rusa ni cotiza. De USA quedarán cuatro estados interiores y poco más.



España no tenía nukes...


----------



## kasperle1966 (6 Jul 2022)

*La potencia de fuego lo es todo: Operación especial Artillería Z *


"Jacinto-S". Fuente: rutube.ru

*Peso salvo *
El factor determinante en los campos de batalla de Ucrania fue el peso de una salva de artillería: cuanto más grande es, más efectiva es la defensa y la ofensiva. En la primera fase de la operación especial, el papel de la artillería no fue tan decisivo. En primer lugar, los avances rápidos de tanques y anfibios de febrero de 2022 no implicaron una preparación de artillería masiva. En el mejor de los casos, elaboraron misiles de crucero o tácticos operativos sobre la acumulación reconocida del enemigo. En segundo lugar, aparentemente, las tropas rusas al comienzo de la operación simplemente no tenían suficientes cañones y artillería de cohetes a nivel de regimiento y división del ejército. Pero en este momento este equipo juega un papel crucial en todos los sectores del frente ucraniano. En sentido figurado, el conflicto, que comenzó como una operación típica del siglo XXI, ha pasado ahora a las realidades de mediados del siglo XX. Mucho depende ahora de los "dioses de la guerra", y la artillería doméstica está haciendo frente con éxito a las tareas. En primer lugar, esto es reconocido abiertamente por el enemigo. En numerosos informes, mercenarios y nacionalistas de cosecha propia se quejan de la grave presión de la artillería. Un combatiente de la 25ª brigada aerotransportada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania explicó en una entrevista:

“La situación es muy mala… Las tropas rusas simplemente están destruyendo todo con artillería, bombardeando día y noche”.
El mercenario Povilas Limontas, que huyó a Lituania, se hace eco de él:

"Si ha entrado en un tiroteo con los rusos, entonces tiene solo 10 minutos antes del inicio del ataque a sus posiciones por parte de la artillería rusa".

El propagandista de Kiev y el principal "calmante" de Ucrania, Arestovich, dice abiertamente que los nacionalistas en Donbass se están retirando bajo los golpes de artillería y misiles de largo alcance. Y, por supuesto, exige de Occidente envíos regulares de armamento . La última vez que se culpó a los alemanes fue por retrasar la entrega de Leopard, Gepard y Marder.


"Msta-S". Fuente: wikipedia.org

Durante los interrogatorios, los prisioneros confirman que la parte ucraniana sufre las principales pérdidas por el fuego de artillería. En algunas unidades, hasta el 40-50% del personal fue eliminado por ataques de artillería. Y esto es bastante natural. A diferencia de la primera fase de la ofensiva rusa, ahora las tropas avanzan solo después de un barrido preliminar de artillería. Esta, por cierto, es la razón de la aparente lentitud del desarrollo de los acontecimientos en el Donbass ahora. Debe entenderse que el enemigo está saturado con equipos de alta tecnología: drones kamikaze, UAV de reconocimiento, cámaras termográficas, ATGM modernos y MANPADS. Es mucho más fácil molerlo ni siquiera aviación , sino con fuego de artillería. Como señaló acertadamente el analista estadounidense y ex inspector de la ONU Scott Ritter, la capacidad de penetrar las defensas enemigas con artillería y misiles ganará en la batalla durante mucho tiempo. Y Ucrania no es una excepción. Simplemente porque la "alta tecnología" occidental suministrada por los países de Occidente falla con mucha más frecuencia que, por ejemplo, el obús D-30 y el cañón autopropulsado Akatsiya. Por ejemplo, las baterías de las infames jabalinas de algunos de los productos simplemente se descargaron. Ritter generalmente expresó dudas sobre la efectividad de los cazas F-35 elogiados solo en papel. La alta tecnología de armas solo es buena cuando hay un aeródromo tranquilo y seguro cerca. Es bueno bombardear algún lugar sobre Afganistán, y luego aterrizar y beber una taza de café mientras los técnicos dan servicio a la electrónica caprichosa. Y cuando las posiciones en las unidades delantera y trasera se bombardean durante todo el día, aquí la sencillez y la confiabilidad del equipo pasan a primer plano. Con esto, la artillería rusa, como el resto del equipo militar, está bien.


Nadie habla abiertamente sobre la presencia de la nueva "Coalición-SV" rusa en el teatro de operaciones militares de Ucrania. Sin embargo, ya se han producido muchos vehículos (unas 50 copias), por lo que podemos suponer que ahora es el momento de probar esta arma de alta precisión en condiciones de combate. Fuente: wikipedia.org

Una razón importante para el uso generalizado de la artillería fue la Ucrania "verde". En pocas palabras, incluso desde un cuadricóptero de reconocimiento, la ubicación de las unidades enemigas a veces no siempre es visible. En lugar de poner en peligro la próxima columna de vehículos blindados, es mucho más razonable arar el "verde" con proyectiles por adelantado. Los canales de telegramas militares están saturados con vistas de los campos ucranianos, salpicados de miles de llegadas de artillería. No Verdun, por supuesto, pero muy cerca. En principio, de acuerdo con este esquema, ahora se está llevando a cabo la ofensiva del ejército ruso. Primero, reconocimiento (terrestre o aéreo), luego un buen bombardeo de artillería, luego tanques e infantería. De la misma manera, el Ejército Rojo ahuyentó a la Wehrmacht durante la operación Vístula-Oder. Los alemanes en un momento determinado aprendieron a arrastrarse de regreso a la segunda línea de defensa, esperar el ataque de la artillería y luego regresar, enfrentándose con el avance de los tanques y la infantería con fuego. En respuesta al truco, obtuvimos un movimiento suave del frente de fuego de la artillería soviética desde el borde delantero hacia la defensa de la Wehrmacht.

*Hackear defensa *
La posición de las tropas ucranianas empeorará cada día. Se trata de las posiciones que ahora están dejando en el Donbass. Durante 8 años lograron construir una nueva línea Maginot, que puede ser tomada de frente después de la destrucción total por la artillería pesada. Nadie va a hacer esto, por lo que los nacionalistas están encerrados en calderas o se ven obligados a retirarse. ¿Y dónde retirarse? En un campo limpio, bosques y ciudades. En todos los casos, fortificaciones regulares de incursiones de artillería. No es de extrañar que veamos cada vez más pruebas de trincheras y trincheras ucranianas aradas en los bordes del bosque. En toda Ucrania, hasta la frontera occidental, no se ha creado ni una sola zona fortificada comparable al Donbass. Por supuesto, con la excepción de las ciudades y las empresas industriales. Pero aquí los nacionalistas son muy conscientes de lo que amenaza con el ejemplo de la historia de los bandidos de Azovstal. Es por eso que el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales seguirán muriendo bajo los proyectiles y misiles, o prudentemente irán al cautiverio.

Entre las ventajas de la artillería aliada en los campos de batalla de Ucrania, se encuentran algunas de las más innegables. En primer lugar, Rusia tiene un recurso mucho mayor en tecnología y es muy específico para diferentes condiciones. La calidad y el peso de una salva de artillería rusa es ahora un factor clave para romper las defensas ucranianas. Múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes de tres calibres: "Grad" / "Tornado-S" de 122 mm, "Hurricane" de 220 mm y "Tornado" de 300 mm. Por supuesto, algunos sistemas tienen sus raíces en los años 70 del siglo pasado, pero esto no pierde en absoluto su relevancia. La artillería de cañón de calibre 152 mm está representada por dos obuses a la vez: "Acacia" y "Msta-S", y una pistola autopropulsada "Hyacinth-S". La "Reserva del Alto Mando" está representada por el cañón 203-mm "Malka" y el mortero 240-mm "Tulip". Con Malka, la situación es generalmente única. En la mayoría de los casos, esta arma no teme la lucha contra la batería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el campo de tiro le permite funcionar de acuerdo con el principio de "brazo largo" con impunidad. A nivel de regimiento, desde vehículos autopropulsados: 122 mm Gvozdika, 120 mm Nona y Vienna. Y esta es solo una lista de artillería autopropulsada capaz de trasladarse rápidamente de un sector del frente a otro e incluso evadir el fuego de respuesta. Ucrania, recordamos, ya ha perdido más de mil quinientos de sus sistemas de artillería. Ni Estados Unidos ni ningún otro país de la OTAN tiene siquiera la cantidad aproximada de artillería que Rusia puede igualar. Solo hay más de 1000 cañones Giacint-B de 152 mm, y la cantidad de obuses D-30 se acerca a los 5000. Los europeos y los estadounidenses podrán proporcionar a Ucrania al menos una paridad aproximada solo limpiando por completo sus arsenales. Y esto significa que el potencial para el suministro de armas occidentales eventualmente se agotará.


D-30 en el ensayo del Desfile de la Victoria en Donetsk. El arma, por supuesto, está desactualizada, pero no ha perdido su relevancia en las condiciones de una operación especial. Fuente: wikipedia.org

No debe suponer que la artillería doméstica ataca exclusivamente en cuadrados. Todo el equipo, si es posible, trabaja en conjunto con drones para corrección y reconocimiento, lo que le permite responder rápidamente a las amenazas y evitar víctimas innecesarias. Es importante que las fuerzas aliadas en esta etapa estén mucho mejor provistas de proyectiles que los ucranianos; esto les permite realizar fuego concentrado casi todo el día. El flujo de municiones para el equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se agotará gradualmente: en los países de la OTAN no hay producción de calibres de estilo soviético, al igual que en Ucrania. Los depósitos de artillería restantes ya están en el territorio liberado o están parcialmente destruidos. Los nacionalistas ucranianos carecen de la capacidad de destruir las cadenas de suministro en la retaguardia de las fuerzas aliadas. A diferencia de Rusia, que no parece utilizarlo en todo su potencial. Y en el frente aparecen el César francés, el FH-70 italiano y el M777 de "tres ejes" estadounidense. Esta técnica no se puede subestimar, pero las entregas de importación inevitablemente plantearán el difícil problema de la reparación y el funcionamiento. Incluso si las armas permanecen intactas, la situación, incluso con las reparaciones planificadas de una compañía tan variopinta, no será fácil: las condiciones de combate están lejos de ser invernaderos europeos. Basta mirar el carro liviano del M777 aerotransportado para comprender cuánto durará en las carreteras de primera línea.

Debemos rendir homenaje a los artilleros ucranianos: durante ocho años de bombardeos han aprendido a dar en el blanco con precisión. Esto ha sido reconocido repetidamente por el ejército ruso. Hay varias razones: en primer lugar, la inteligencia precisa de los estadounidenses, en segundo lugar, el uso generalizado de drones de observación y, en tercer lugar, los sistemas de contrabatería AN / TPQ-36, de los cuales hay al menos 20 unidades en Ucrania. Sin embargo, la precisión de la artillería ucraniana no está muy extendida en los frentes. De hecho, los ataques de artillería solo son posibles en áreas donde el reconocimiento y el combate de contrabatería son débiles. Siempre quedarán focos de resistencia, aunque con armas de alta tecnología, y se convierten en objetivos prioritarios durante una brecha de artillería en la defensa.

*https://topwar.ru/196889-ognevaja-mosch-reshaet-vse-artillerija-specoperacii-z.html*


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues en principio todo ciudadano español tiene derecho a asistencia sanitaria por el hecho de serlo, se la dan a los inmis sin papeles, a ti no tendrían porque negartela, aunque Vete a saber ,tal y como está el patio cualquier día se la cargan tambien



Pues creo que en eso hay mucha historia, urgencias si pero no si no es urgente no, aunque puedo equivocarme. 






Seguridad Social: FAQ


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es




.
Tendrán *derecho* a la prestación de *asistencia sanitaria* de la Seguridad Social: Los trabajadores (afiliados y en alta o en situación asimilada a la de alta). Los pensionistas de la Seguridad Social. Los perceptores de prestaciones periódicas, incluidos los perceptores de la prestación o subsidio de desempleo.









La asistencia sanitaria en situación de desempleo


¿Qué sucede con la asistencia sanitaria cuando una persona se encuentra en situación de desempleo? ¿Hay cobertura universal en todos los casos?. Explicamos todas las situaciones posibles y el modo de comprobar el derecho a recibir asistencia sanitaria.



loentiendo.com




.
Los desempleados que han agotado sus prestaciones solo tienen asistencia sanitaria en Europa durante *90 días*. Si el trabajador en paro que ha agotado todas las prestaciones y subsidios por desempleo permanece en un país europeo más de 90 días al año, deja de estar cubierto por la Seguridad Social española.

Supongo que a los inmigrantes se les concede alguna prestación durante un periodo determinado pero cuando se acaba tienes 90 días para obtener el derecho a sanidad gratuita partir de los 55 años si pides la prestación para mayores (400€ aprox.) incluye la sanidad.


----------



## dabuti (6 Jul 2022)

Muchas polllas deben chupar las cortinas Ucronazis.

El payaso pide 10 veces el PIB de su estercolero...









Zelenski presenta su plan para reconstruir Ucrania: 720.000 millones para modernizar el país


El mandatario plantea un proyecto de transformación para crear un Estado "más libre, más moderno y seguro". En primer plano, las sanciones a Rusia como vía de financiación y la convergencia con la entrada en el bloque comunitario.




www.huffingtonpost.es




..


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa insinúa a EEUU el regreso de Alaska*
> 
> ...



Luego hay quien dice que los rusos tienen perdida la batalla de la propaganda.

Estoy viendo los titulares de los mierda occidentales: Putin va a por Alaska!

En cualquier caso, el trolleo es pa' nota.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso era hace 70 años. Ahora se arrepienten de haber traído a los judíos negros, perdón, etíopes. Esto seguro que ya lo he contado, pero me aburro.
> 
> En los años dorados de la mensajería ICQ entre otra gente "interesante", charlé un poco con una judía rusa emigrada aficionada a las perversiones sexuales que luego se dedicó a ello de forma profesional, y me contó cosas interesantes sobre la sociedad israelí. Básicamente que los judíos rusos de judíos no tenían nada, que era una bandera de conveniencia , que querían salir de la URSS como fuera para ir al paraíso terrenal capitalista, y los que no se fueron cuando Gorbachov abrió la puerta, se fueron todos en los terribles 90 y que Jerusalén bien vale un Bar Mitzvah. Que hay una diferencia brutal entre los judíos ya nacidos en el país, que sí se sienten identificados con el país, que hablan hebreo y que son patriotas, y los judíos inmigrantes, pues que son eso, igual que los emigrantes judíos en todas partes. Que los judíos rusos (y ucranianos) tienen o tenían mala reputación, el estereotipo de putas y mafiosos, aunque creo que es por envidia porque las judías rusas son más guapas, y la misma aversión por el servicio militar que en Rusia. Había un subgénero de chistes de judíos de cómo librarse del ejército. La chica en cuestión estaba como loca por librarse de hacer la mili. Entre otras proposiciones indecentes hasta me propuso un matrimonio de conveniencia, aunque al final no le hizo falta. Estaba como unas maracas y consiguió la baja psiquiátrica del ejército en un par de meses sobreactuando _"Ejque me he roto una uña cambiando la rueda del camión...¡¡qué trauma!!¡¡no puedo soportarlo!!"_ o algo así.
> 
> ...



Zhukov nos ha dejado algo trastocados con lo de las perversiones sexuales de la jodia rusa:¿Realmente era muy perversa?
¿Más que Zelensky?


----------



## Saturnin (6 Jul 2022)

*ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS*

Ejército ruso elimina a más de 100 ultranacionalistas ucranianos y destruye dos lanzamisiles de fabricación estadounidense. 

Ejército ruso utiliza por primera vez el arma electromagnética “Stobor” para derribar drones ucranianos. 

Pretenden en la OPAQ acusar falsamente a Rusia de usar armas químicas en Ucrania. 

Mercenario canadiense en Ucrania elimina su cuenta en Twitter en medio de acusaciones de fraude. 

Kiev reconoce casos de venta de ayuda militar y humanitaria proporcionada por Occidente. 

Militares ucranianos venden a precio muy barato dos obuses CAESAR suministrados por Francia a fuerzas prorrusas. 

Armas occidentales entregadas a Ucrania terminan en el mercado negro europeo, advierte Moscú. 

Fuente: Agencia SANA


----------



## piru (6 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dos lanzadores HIMARS destruidos en DPR*
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la destrucción de dos lanzadores HIMARS estadounidenses en la RPD
> 
> 
> 6 julio 2022 12:16



Destruidos o vendidos como los Caesar?


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cualquier judio del mundo tiene derecho a la ciudadanía israelí
> 
> _Every Jew__ in the world has the unrestricted right to immigrate to Israel and become an Israeli citizen_
> 
> ...



La mejor manera de perjudicar a los tuyos es masacrar permanentemente a los vecinos, puesto que un día pueden acabar aniquilando a los tuyos.
Recuerda que Israel no puede permitirse perder una guerra, porque sería la última.


----------



## vettonio (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y todos unidos por el amor al dólar (qué es lo que cohesiona la sociedad americana). El día que falte la pasta esto saltará por los aires.



Muy interesante.


----------



## dedalo00 (6 Jul 2022)

Bonita letra...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Que se incauten de fondos o inmuebles de personas físicas de nacionlidad rusa en Europa, sin proceso legal, sin derecho a defensa y con una urgencia injustificable, es el certificado de defunción del estado de derecho en Europa, que ya estaba tocado de muerte con las medidas totalitarias por la plandemia.
> 
> Si a partir de ahora todo va a ser con carácter de urgente y fuera de los procesos legales vigentes... apaga y vámonos.
> *Suiza más que nadie sabe que si se pierde la seguridad jurídica , se pierde una ventaja fundamental respecto a otros sitios.*
> ...



Efectivamente. Así, desde esta perspectiva ¿qué cojones tan grave está sucediendo para que la neutral Suiza se posicione de esta forma? ellos saben que van a perder su estatus de 'banco en B'. Esto confluye con lo que ya dije: en esta hoguera se va a quemar Europa entera, y eso incluye a Suiza.

Es evidente que eso del 'reset' va en serio. Suiza ya no podrá ser un lugar donde esconder fondos cuando todo esté fiscalizado al desaparecer el dinero en metálico. Supongo que les habrán dicho a los suizos: 'esto es lo que hay, u os plegáis o levantamos la alfombra con todo lo que conlleva'. Y ya sabemos, bueno, sospechamos fundadamente, que por ahí se mueven billones del narcotráfico y demás actividades ilegales desde hace décadas.

Ahora, al menos para mi, esto conlleva la siguiente pregunta ¿de verdad la lucha de poder entre las potencias emergentes puede mover todo esto? ¿o existe una razón de peso tan inconmensurable que mueve a las potencias de todo el mundo a obrar así?

Para mi ambas razones sirven, aunque me inclino más a pensar que el mundo se va al guano por cambios climáticos imparables y están reajustando el entorno para sobrellevarlo. Sea de una forma u otra, lo cierto es que Europa arderá.

Comprad latunes y acercaros a Dios, es más que posible que tengáis que verlo antes de lo que pensáis.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y todos unidos por el amor al dólar (qué es lo que cohesiona la sociedad americana). El día que falte la pasta esto saltará por los aires.



Macho ¿En que quedamos,yanquilandia aguantara mucho mas una crisis chunga porque tiene unos recursos naturales y un ejercito de la leche o saltara por los aires cuando se vaya a tomar por culo el dolar? Ya se que el 90% de los foreros sois CMS contratados por Calopez para darle vidilla al foro,pero hay que ser coherente con el discurso o no te renovaran el contrato.


----------



## piru (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y los primeros zares de Rusia eran vikingos...
> 
> PD- Yo tengo un tio periodista en Gotemburgo y eso no me convierte en sueco.



*Yuri I Dolgoruki* (en ucraniano Юрій Довгорукий, «Yuri el del Brazo Largo»), también conocido como *Jorge I de Rus'*, (h. 1099–15 de mayo de 1157) fue el fundador de Moscú











Yuri Dolgoruki - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> todavía colea el escándalo de la sangre donada por los judios etíopes que iba directa al cubo de la basura, la tribu perdida y tal
> los judios son tan asquerosamente racistas que sólo los azkenazis se consideran tales y a los sefarditas los toman por moracos
> pero los pata negra son los que están en la city dirigiendo el cotarro de sus marionetas anglocabronas



Los judios etiopes son el ultimo peldaño de la sociedad israeli, alguno han matado confundiendolo con un terrorista sudanes o eritreo, el pib israeli esta dopado, sin esa subvencion usana a fondo perdido, serian pobres y necesitarian gastarse 1/3 del total en defensa.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El significado de la camiseta de algodón de Zelenski que está relacionado con el pueblo ucraniano
> 
> 
> La indumentaria nunca es neutra, siempre tiene una significación. Y la elección del presidente ucraniano, como señala la experta en imagen y comunicación, Anitta Ruiz, “mimetiza con el campo de batalla”.
> ...



Lo tuyo ya es insoportable.¿de veras te atreves a argumentar que los talibanes se disfrazan así para una opereta? ¿en serio? son ropas tradicionales ¿y te atreves a calificarlos como 'drogatas', cuando fue el talibán antes de la entrada de los USA quien destruyó la mayoría de la producción de opio en Afganistán?

Tío, no sé que fumas, pero no lo quiero.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Bonita letra...



Qué payasos... vergüenza ajena.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Jul 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> Macho ¿En que quedamos,yanquilandia aguantara mucho mas una crisis chunga porque tiene unos recursos naturales y un ejercito de la leche o saltara por los aires cuando se vaya a tomar por culo el dolar? Ya se que el 90% de los foreros sois CMS contratados por Calopez para darle vidilla al foro,pero hay que ser coherente con el discurso o no te renovaran el contrato.



Mientras les funcione la maquina de fabricar dolares y puedan obligar a los demas paises a aceptarlos, iran tirando, cuando los dolares no los quiera nadie, tendran problemas, entonces veremos esos recursos naturales donde estan.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

EE.UU. quiere que ASML deje de vender herramientas de fabricación de chips a China


El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha mandado un aviso a sus homólogos de los Países Bajos para que ASML aumente las restricciones a China.




elchapuzasinformatico.com





Sinceramente ya estamos pasando un punto donde nuestros políticos europeos deberían ser juzgados por traición y los follaotans puestos en cepos en las plazas.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Jul 2022)

Europa camina hacia uno de los inviernos más fríos de su historia: Putin espera el momento justo para pulsar el botón del gas


Los economistas de Berenberg han presentado sus previsiones para el invierno en la zona euro con una amenaza clara: la energía y la Rusia de Vladímir Putin. Los expertos del banco alemán creen que la zona euro entrará en recesión este otoño y no saldrá de la misma hasta mediados de 2023. No...



www.eleconomista.es





Y ojalá venga la puta Filomena 2, es lo que nos merecemos.









EEUU amenaza con sanciones a Alemania por el gasoducto Nord Stream 2


El secretario de Estado de EEUU, Anthony Blinken, dijo este martes que advertirá a su homólogo alemán, Heiko Maas, sobre eventuales sanciones a raíz del gasoducto Nord Stream...




www.elmundo.es





La noticia del nord stream es antigua, pero así estamos.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver tio "logico", no pueden ponerse en forma. Nosotros controlamos sus gobiernos corruptos ¿ lo pillas ? Y en la zona B no te da una zurra por quejarte , te torturar salvajemente con tu familia y te hacen "desaparecer". Cosa que no abre titulares, ni molesta "liberales" como tu. La mini elite corrupta de allí vive de puta madre drenando recursos para nosotros la parte A.



No controlas sus gobiernos, es mentira que "USA" o "Uropa" controle lo que hace un déspota africano, por ponerte un ejemplo. De todas formas, si es así, deberíais sacar DATOS que lo avalen, no un "yo creo", o un "a mi me parece".

Tio, el primer interesado en que los países más pobres tengan y pidan consumo son precisamente los países más ricos, mira, luego buscamos datos globales de pobreza del último siglo, a ver qué aparece, si esa pobreza a decrecido, es que se está consiguiendo equiparar. De acuerdo que es lento, muuuy lento, pero...cuál es la otra solución? que nadie comercie con nadie? qué tu dictes las normas? no te das cuenta de que quieres hacer exactamente lo mismo que criticas? o te vale solo cambiando los nombres?



delhierro dijo:


> Y si, a veces, intentan salir del circulo los del cambio se hartan de "desaparecer" y empuñan armas, entonces el imperio decide que son terroristas y fortalece con pasta y armas a su gobierno corrupto ( ver ucrania ) , y si no funciona manda la caballeria ( ver Libia ) .



Ah! y en Ucrania no? Ya, claro, piensas que esto es solo por el Dombass, claro....lpos rusos no están interviniendo en asuntos de otros estados, verdad? La diferencia es que te has creado un relato y ya no puedes salir de ahí, criticas lo MISMO que hacen otros, pero eso te desbarajusta el relato...


delhierro dijo:


> En Ucrania no llega la caballeria , ni llegara en la puta vida. Porque una vez unos tios le dieron la vuelta, desde el primer dia les invadieron, luego les aislaron pero eran unos tios con cabeza y firmes así que hicieron un seguro ( no te explico cual era ) , ese seguro no les valio para evitar la corrupción de su cupula pero lo dejaron ahí para que lo pudiera intentar el siguiente.



No llega la "caballería" porque la gente no es imbécil, sabemos todos la amenaza nuclear que supone una intervención en Ucrania. Pero eso no significa nada. Si no te preocupes, Rusia ocupará toda Ucrania o gran parte de ella, por eso no sufras, la cuestión, realmente no es esa, son muchas más, entre ellas, el problema que supone que insistes tanto en métodos e ideas absolutamente desfasadas, en que apoyéis que un país "por la fuerza", pueda dictar las normas que a el le vienen bien, el problema, realmente, es que no queréis que las cosas avancen hacia algo útil, hacia un mundo global, donde se comercie lo suficiente como para sacar de la pobreza a todo ser viviente en este planeta.
Queda claro que eso NO ES no lo queréis, lo digo para que luego no nos ocultemos en el sentimentalismo barato de "ej que yo apoyo a loz paizez debilez, zabez?"


----------



## llabiegu (6 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como le pase al Imperio Americano lo que al Español, que Alaska termine volviendo a rusa ni cotiza. De USA quedarán cuatro estados interiores y poco más.



Y Puerto Rico devuelta a la madre patria. La CCAA numero 19


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Efectivamente. Así, desde esta perspectiva ¿qué cojones tan grave está sucediendo para que la neutral Suiza se posicione de esta forma? ellos saben que van a perder su estatus de 'banco en B'. Esto confluye con lo que ya dije: en esta hoguera se va a quemar Europa entera, y eso incluye a Suiza.
> 
> Es evidente que eso del 'reset' va en serio. Suiza ya no podrá ser un lugar donde esconder fondos cuando todo esté fiscalizado al desaparecer el dinero en metálico. Supongo que les habrán dicho a los suizos: 'esto es lo que hay, u os plegáis o levantamos la alfombra con todo lo que conlleva'. Y ya sabemos, bueno, sospechamos fundadamente, que por ahí se mueven billones del narcotráfico y demás actividades ilegales desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



Todo esto que te planteas es lo mismo que me llevo yo planteando desde hace unos meses: Todo este movimiento es demasiado grande, demasiado exagerado.
Se están sacrificando un montón de vacas sagradas: La neutralidad de Suiza, la reputación del dólar y de los bancos internacionales de reservas, la propia unión europea (con Alemania al frente), la economía mundial, etc y se está forzando a cientos de países a elegir un bando u otro.

Yo al principio pensaba en que esto estaba planeado: Tercera guerra mundial, gran reset, cambio climático, peak oil, etc, pero sinceramente ya pienso que todo esto es una chapuza de proporciones bíblicas. Una chapuza en la cual se han metido y ya no saben salir de ella más que dando patadas al frente.

La idea era forzar un cambio de regimen en Rusia, saquear Rusia y luego putear a China, pero el tito putin ha aguantado el tirón y ahora están todas "histeriques" corriendo de un lado a otro sin cabeza.

Y sinceramente: Me da más miedo que todo esto sea una chapuza en vez de que estuviera planeado al milímetro...


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo tuyo ya es insoportable.¿de veras te atreves a argumentar que los talibanes se disfrazan así para una opereta? ¿en serio? son ropas tradicionales ¿y te atreves a calificarlos como 'drogatas', cuando fue el talibán antes de la entrada de los USA quien destruyó la mayoría de la producción de opio en Afganistán?
> 
> Tío, no sé que fumas, pero no lo quiero.












Economía - La producción de opiáceos, un impulso económico para Afganistán


La creciente crisis económica y humanitaria tras el retiro de las misiones diplomáticas en Afganistán, dejará a muchos afganos amparados en la producción de narcóticos para sobrevivir. La Oficina de…




www.france24.com













Afganistán: la producción de opio continúa, con la venia de los talibanes


Reporteros de RFI documentaron la producción de opio en el distrito de Bakwa, en el suroeste de Afganistán, donde miles de fábricas clandestinas siguen produciendo impunemente la mayor parte de las drogas…




www.rfi.fr





Siempre me sorprende que algunas personas que parecen sensatas en muchos temas, en otras les falle el sentido común. 

De hecho las personas más influyentes del mundo - los dirigentes - desde el Papa al presidente de Estados Unidos !..
por no hablar de los líderes musulmanes, multimillonarios islamistas , Erdogán y el presidente de la India ... creen en dios ! 

Miles de millones de personas creen que después de muertos, no sé qué vuela hasta un paraíso imaginario donde se reencuentran con sus parientes y amigos ( supongo que las divorciadas esperan no encontrarse con su ex ) 
Miles de millones de personas que nos dirigen, creen que un ser omnipotente y castigador vigila nuestras acciones y toma nota ...

Pero que puede perdonamos si rezamos mucho . Incluso puede tocarnos la lotería o curarnos una enfermedad si rezamos mucho mucho . 

En fin . En este mundo lleno de subnormales, hay gente que cree que unos cuantos desgraciados vestidos con chilabas con las que tropiezan al andar, sin ninguna preparación militar ni armas de guerra, vencieron al ejército más preparado del mundo .

Ese mismo ejército que se atreve a desafiar a Rusia y China ! 

toma ya !


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> Macho ¿En que quedamos,yanquilandia aguantara mucho mas una crisis chunga porque tiene unos recursos naturales y un ejercito de la leche o saltara por los aires cuando se vaya a tomar por culo el dolar? Ya se que el 90% de los foreros sois CMS contratados por Calopez para darle vidilla al foro,pero hay que ser coherente con el discurso o no te renovaran el contrato.



Lo mismo es que eres retrasado y no entiendes lo que escribo o lo mismo el CM eres tú. No obstante te hago una explicación para niños de tu edad mental:

1) La cosa estallará aquí cuando la economía de USA se vaya a tomar por culo.
2) La economía de USA aguantará más que la Europea por motivos obvios.

¿Lo has entendido o te hago un croquis?


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Efectivamente. Así, desde esta perspectiva ¿qué cojones tan grave está sucediendo para que la neutral Suiza se posicione de esta forma? ellos saben que van a perder su estatus de 'banco en B'. Esto confluye con lo que ya dije: en esta hoguera se va a quemar Europa entera, y eso incluye a Suiza.
> 
> Es evidente que eso del 'reset' va en serio. Suiza ya no podrá ser un lugar donde esconder fondos cuando todo esté fiscalizado al desaparecer el dinero en metálico. Supongo que les habrán dicho a los suizos: 'esto es lo que hay, u os plegáis o levantamos la alfombra con todo lo que conlleva'. Y ya sabemos, bueno, sospechamos fundadamente, que por ahí se mueven billones del narcotráfico y demás actividades ilegales desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que todos hablamos de Suiza ¿Pero Mónaco y Andorra no tienen problemas?


----------



## bigmaller (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo mismo es que eres retrasado y no entiendes lo que escribo o lo mismo el CM eres tú. No obstante te hago una explicación para niños de tu edad mental:
> 
> 1) La cosa estallará aquí cuando la economía de USA se vaya a tomar por culo.
> 2) La economía de USA aguantará más que la Europea por motivos obvios.
> ...



Hazme el croquis por favor


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EE.UU. quiere que ASML deje de vender herramientas de fabricación de chips a China
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha mandado un aviso a sus homólogos de los Países Bajos para que ASML aumente las restricciones a China.
> ...



Ya veréis lo que hacéis en Europa, pero os doy una pista: Sacad las guillotinas de una puta vez.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Jul 2022)

Las reservas de oro y divisas de Ucrania se almacenarán en Polonia hasta que se normalice la situación en el país - Director adjunto del Banco Nacional de Ucrania Serhiy Nikolaychuk en una entrevista con la revista de Asia Oriental Rabbit Hol.


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo esto que te planteas es lo mismo que me llevo yo planteando desde hace unos meses: Todo este movimiento es demasiado grande, demasiado exagerado.
> Se están sacrificando un montón de vacas sagradas: La neutralidad de Suiza, la reputación del dólar y de los bancos internacionales de reservas, la propia unión europea (con Alemania al frente), la economía mundial, etc y se está forzando a cientos de países a elegir un bando u otro.
> 
> *Yo al principio pensaba en que esto estaba planeado: Tercera guerra mundial, gran reset, cambio climático, peak oil, etc, pero sinceramente ya pienso que todo esto es una chapuza de proporciones bíblicas. Una chapuza en la cual se han metido y ya no saben salir de ella más que dando patadas al frente.*
> ...



En lo de la primera frase tienes razón: no saben por donde les da el aire. Han aplicao el manual de toda la vida sin calibrar adecuadamente a la víctima. Rusia no es Libia.

En la segunda frase no te preocupes. Cuelquier día de estos "mueren" a Biden y Nuland, Blinken, Kagan, Sullivan y los demás cabecillas de este disparate acaban empalaos en el monumento a Washington .....


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Las matemáticas son matemáticas, ni ecológicas ni no ecológicas, ni ateas ni creyentes ni de izquierdas ni de derechas.
> Los cálculos dicen que a día de hoy el hostión va a ser grandioso y acaba de empezar
> Es lo que hay



Con todos los respetos. Las matemáticas harán sus multiplicaciones, derivadas o ecuaciones diferenciales estupendamente. Pero eso no basta para que puedan predecir el futuro. 

Para empezar hay que saber cuales son los inputs correctos y como expresarlos .

Y como segundo hay que establecer que formula es representativa de la realidad. Para eso hay que poder dar imputs y resultados teóricos y obtener un coeficiente de correlación aceptable.

Si es imposible, lo vemos cada año, averiguar quien va a ganar unas elecciones o como se van a comportar las bolsas menos aun cual va ser el nivel de riqueza o estabilidad en el futuro.

Si esa matemática está segura que por ejemplo la inflación va a subir y las monedas se van a depreciar ...y lo tiene "demostrado matemáticamente " basta con que invierta en un ETF inmobiliario "a saco" y se hace millonaria. O mejor aun se puede comprar un futuro apalancado sobre tipos de interes y ganar x30 veces lo que suban los intereses. O incluso comprar una opción de venta y que se multiplique por más de 100 veces su dinero.

El que sea matemática no debe de provocar que caigamos de rodillas y digamos amén a todo lo q diga.

Si tan buena matemática es podía empezar para crear un modelo mucho más sencillo y muchísimos menos paramétros, un modelo q prediga la quiniela de fútbol en función de la forma de los jugadores, estado del campo, apoyo de los hinchas, predicción meteorológica , entrenador, etc etc etc


----------



## Red Star (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, Rusia acaba de anunciar que prohibe la exportación de petróleo de Kazajistán, por sus tuberías, a Europa.
> El 80% del petróleo de Kazajistán, sale por ellas. Recordad que el Presidente de Kazajistán había asegurado ayer que ellos enviarían más petróleo a Europa si fuera necesario.
> 
> Otros que van de listos...y se van a estrellar.
> ...



¿A qué están jugando los kazajos si hace poco los rusos les salvaron el culo con la revolución de colores relámpago que les iban a meter?

¿Tienes alguna info de lo que está pasando allí?


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿A qué están jugando los kazajos si hace poco los rusos les salvaron el culo con la revolución de colores relámpago que les iban a meter?
> 
> ¿Tienes alguna info de lo que está pasando allí?



A mi también me parece raro de cojones, pero el presidente de Kazajstán siempre ha sido muy pro-americano. Imagino que estos solo tienen fidelidad a quien más les pague y no les importa asociarse con los que hace poco pedían su destitución (un rollo como Erdogán).

Lo que Rusia tiene que tener muy claro es que Kazajstán puede convertirse en un dolor de huevos: Es un país inmenso, esta petado de riquezas naturales y el mismo está incrustado en el corazón de Siberia. Un Kazajstán en manos de la OTAN puede hacer mucho daño a Rusia. Así que el mismo debe de ser incorporado a la federación cagando leches.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Jul 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — La economía de Ucrania se contraerá en un 40% en 2022, afirmó el consejero del presidente ucraniano para la economía, Oleg Ustenko.

"Estimaría el declive económico de este año en un mínimo del 35%, pero me inclino a que será a nivel de un 40%", dijo en línea de la cadena Ukraina 24.
Destacó que es "una caída global catastrófica".
Anteriormente, el primer ministro del país, Denís Shmigal, estimó que el *Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) de Ucrania disminuirá en un 35%*.
El pasado 24 de febrero Rusia lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitaban ayuda frente al "genocidio" por parte de Kiev.
Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa operación, según el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania.
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los ataques militares no están dirigidos contra instalaciones civiles, sino que buscan inutilizar la infraestructura bélica.


----------



## golden graham (6 Jul 2022)

Tal cual, hagase.


----------



## frangelico (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A mi también me parece raro de cojones, pero el presidente de Kazajstán siempre ha sido muy pro-americano. Imagino que estos solo tienen fidelidad a quien más les pague y no les importa asociarse con los que hace poco pedían su destitución (un rollo como Erdogán).
> 
> Lo que Rusia tiene que tener muy claro es que Kazajstán puede convertirse en un dolor de huevos: Es un país inmenso, esta petado de riquezas naturales y el mismo está incrustado en el corazón de Siberia. Un Kazajstán en manos de la OTAN puede hacer mucho daño a Rusia. Así que el mismo debe de ser incorporado a la federación cagando leches.



China tampoco quiere un kazajstan entregado a USA. De hecho su futuro nuclear depende del uranio kazajo y el petróleo y el gas también los necesita.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya veréis lo que hacéis en Europa, pero os doy una pista: Sacad las guillotinas de una puta vez.





Guanotopía dijo:


> EE.UU. quiere que ASML deje de vender herramientas de fabricación de chips a China
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha mandado un aviso a sus homólogos de los Países Bajos para que ASML aumente las restricciones a China.
> ...



Esta noticia debe leerse. Es querer que China ataque Hong Kong.Corregido:Taiwan cortesía de *@* El Mercader


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esta noticia debe leerse. Es querer que China ataque Hong Kong.



Querrás decir Taiwan. China ya ha dicho que no van a permitir que Estados Unidos desmonte TSMC y se la lleve a tierras americanas.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Querrás decir Taiwan. China ya ha dicho que no van a permitir que Estados Unidos desmonte TSMC y se la lleve a tierras americanas.



Toda la razón. Lo corrijo con tu nombre de aviso


----------



## El-Mano (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## lapetus (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *sigo pagando mis autónomos en España* precisamente para no perder la sanidad



En teoría puedes cotizar por tu cuenta y pagar sólo la S.S a través de un convenio especial y tendrías asistencia sanitaria pública y pensión.
Seguramente te saldría más barato que pagar autónomos.

EDITO: había por ahí una calculadora en la página de la S.S. para ver si te compensaba.


----------



## El Mercader (6 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En teoría puedes cotizar por tu cuenta y pagar sólo la S.S a través de un convenio especial y tendrías asistencia sanitaria pública y pensión.
> Seguramente te saldría más barato que pagar autónomos.
> 
> EDITO: había por ahí una calculadora en la página de la S.S. para ver si te compensaba.



Ya, pero como he comentado tengo una empresa en España y me obligan a ser autónomo (aunque técnicamente no puedo ser autónomo si estoy más de tres años fuera de España. Así que estoy haciendo algo mal hecho). La idea sería buscar a un "administrador" para que sea él que figure en la empresa, pero todavía no he encontrado a nadie.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya lo de "menos" es solo el aumento de precios si necesitases ese gas de EEUU si o si.....es que España no necesita para nada el gas de EEUU pagado a precio de oro. Primero Pedro Sánchez la lia con Argelia que era nuestro suministrador de gas. Y en lugar de almacenar para cuando necesitemos, Pedrito lo envia a Francia. Y ahora de nuevo te la lia aún más porque el hombre ha pensando, como puedo arruinar todavía más a los Españoles. Es todo tan absurdo......pero Pedrito sabe que es su último mandato y estará haciendo amigos de cara al futuro, porque estas barbaridades son de tal calibre que no hay por donde cogerlas. Marruecos te envia inmigrantes para putearte, tu le envias gas barato para crearte un nuevo problema con Argelia y para comprarlo más caro a EEUU.
> 
> *Sánchez hace amigos con el gas: revende el que recibimos a buen precio y fuerza a meter gas caro en el recibo de la luz*
> *Entra en España por los gasoductos un total de 274,9 GWh/día y salen exportados hacia el norte de Europa y Marruecos 151,7GWh/día.
> ...



No es que sea 'su último mandato'. Ese canalla traidor está arruinando España desde el minuto uno en que le dieron la presidencia del Gobierno. Igual que la PSOE, e igual que el PP. Y sí, habrá elementos en ambos partidos que no son traidores, eso es obvio, pero ambas formaciones están sujetas a una agenda para la destrucción de España. Como el resto de partidos que sirven de decorado.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Interesante el "Despegamos" de hoy de Lorenzo Ramírez y César Vidal.
> 
> Básicamente ha dicho lo que yo vengo diciendo desde marzo: El objetivo final de esta guerra y de esta crisis por parte de Estados Unidos es demoler Europa, y Rusia es solo una herramienta más.
> 
> ...



No eres el único que mantiene esa tesis. Ya hace años pero con un 'decorado' diferente, afirmé que USA destruiría Europa. En fin, bienvenido al club de los 'yalodecíayoistas'.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Eso era hace 70 años. Ahora se arrepienten de haber traído a los judíos negros, perdón, etíopes. Esto seguro que ya lo he contado, pero me aburro.
> 
> En los años dorados de la mensajería ICQ entre otra gente "interesante", charlé un poco con una judía rusa emigrada aficionada a las perversiones sexuales que luego se dedicó a ello de forma profesional, y me contó cosas interesantes sobre la sociedad israelí. Básicamente que los judíos rusos de judíos no tenían nada, que era una bandera de conveniencia , que querían salir de la URSS como fuera para ir al paraíso terrenal capitalista, y los que no se fueron cuando Gorbachov abrió la puerta, se fueron todos en los terribles 90 y que Jerusalén bien vale un Bar Mitzvah. Que hay una diferencia brutal entre los judíos ya nacidos en el país, que sí se sienten identificados con el país, que hablan hebreo y que son patriotas, y los judíos inmigrantes, pues que son eso, igual que los emigrantes judíos en todas partes. Que los judíos rusos (y ucranianos) tienen o tenían mala reputación, el estereotipo de putas y mafiosos, aunque creo que es por envidia porque las judías rusas son más guapas, y la misma aversión por el servicio militar que en Rusia. Había un subgénero de chistes de judíos de cómo librarse del ejército. La chica en cuestión estaba como loca por librarse de hacer la mili. Entre otras proposiciones indecentes hasta me propuso un matrimonio de conveniencia, aunque al final no le hizo falta. Estaba como unas maracas y consiguió la baja psiquiátrica del ejército en un par de meses sobreactuando _"Ejque me he roto una uña cambiando la rueda del camión...¡¡qué trauma!!¡¡no puedo soportarlo!!"_ o algo así.
> 
> ...



Los judíos rusos deben ser jazaros puros y duros... Vamos que de "judíos judíos" tienen entre poco y nada. 
Ojo, antes de que alguno me llame antisemita, uno de los defensores de la teoría jazara es el judío Koestler. Hay también un libro precioso de un serbio que no recuerdo el nombre, llamado Diccionario Jazaro, sobre la conversión de los Jazaros al judaísmo. Aún los iraníes llaman al Caspio el "Dariâye Jazar", mar Jázaro.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Jul 2022)

La guerra contra el terrorismo, que ahora ya no es la prioridad de política exterior de los Estados Unidos, se convirtió en la ideología para reemplazar al anticomunismo de la Guerra Fría, desaparecido después del colapso de la Unión Soviética. A su vez, la guerra contra el terrorismo está siendo reemplazada por preparativos para lo que considerarían guerras legítimas contra Rusia y China. En efecto, el Nuevo Siglo Americano había abogado por preparativos que permitieran librar dos guerras importantes simultáneamente (obviamente contra Rusia y China). Las ideologías militares dominantes ahora, la batalla mar-tierra y la dominación multidominio, se basan en la guerra contra China.

La industria armamentística es enorme. El presupuesto militar es de un billón de dólares. Grandes cantidades se invierten en armamentos, tanto de alta tecnología como el arma militar convencional más efectiva del planeta, el caza furtivo F-35, como rifles y artillería de relativamente baja tecnología. La industria armamentística de EE. UU. está profundamente involucrada con las empresas que proporcionan el material informático que los militares necesitan, incluso empresas como Facebook y Amazon proporcionan servicios clave a los militares, en un proceso que William I Robinson llama «acumulación militarizada»3.

Estados Unidos es el mayor exportador mundial de armas, y utiliza su dominio militar para construir alianzas político-militares como la OTAN y el AUKUS (en inglés, Australia-United Kingdom-United States conocido también como Aukus, es una alianza estratégica militar entre Australia, el Reino Unido y los Estados Unidos, que se anunció públicamente el 15 de septiembre de 2021 para la región del Indo-Pacífico ndt) . Se aprovechan todas las oportunidades para glorificar a las fuerzas armadas de los Estados Unidos, por lo que el Pentágono tiene una oficina permanente en Hollywood, y por lo que el uso de equipo militar real y soldados como extras de películas requiere el acuerdo del Pentágono sobre el contenido de la película. La glorificación de la violencia armada se filtra en la cultura popular a todos los niveles.

Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando Estados Unidos se volvió hacia el exterior para fortalecer su propio poder imperial, llevó a cabo actos de violencia genocida en el extranjero, solo equiparables al Holocausto nazi. Probablemente dos millones de personas murieron en Vietnam durante la intervención estadounidense desde principios de la década de 1960 hasta 1975. La mayoría de ellas eran no combatientes. 

Massacres, Militarism and the Culture of Cruelty – Anticapitalist Resistance 

Traducido: Masacres, militarismo y cultura de la crueldad – Rebelion


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> todavía colea el escándalo de la sangre donada por los judios etíopes que iba directa al cubo de la basura, la tribu perdida y tal
> los judios son tan asquerosamente racistas que sólo los azkenazis se consideran tales y a los sefarditas los toman por moracos
> pero los pata negra son los que están en la city dirigiendo el cotarro de sus marionetas anglocabronas



Pues si existe una etnia judía, lo cual es un delirio puesto que el judaísmo como el Islam o el cristianismo son religiones, los sefardíes deben ser los más próximos a los judíos bíblicos.... Son los mediterráneos, al igual que los griegos, españoles, surfranceses o italianos por pura lógica somos más próximos a los griegos y romanos de la época clásica que los alemanes o ingleses....


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, Rusia acaba de anunciar que prohibe la exportación de petróleo de Kazajistán, por sus tuberías, a Europa.
> El 80% del petróleo de Kazajistán, sale por ellas. Recordad que el Presidente de Kazajistán había asegurado ayer que ellos enviarían más petróleo a Europa si fuera necesario.
> 
> Otros que van de listos...y se van a estrellar.
> ...



Y eso que Rusia les salvó el culo con la reciente intentona de revolución de colorines.
Otros traidores desagradecidos, Rusia está siendo d madiado blanda ya en muchas ocasiones, tiene que dar un puñetazo y tirar el tablero al suelo, con EEUU y sus secuaces lacayos ni un tanto así más.


----------



## Elimina (6 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EE.UU. quiere que ASML deje de vender herramientas de fabricación de chips a China
> 
> 
> El Gobierno de los Estados Unidos ha mandado un aviso a sus homólogos de los Países Bajos para que ASML aumente las restricciones a China.
> ...



Deslocalícese.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Las reservas de oro y divisas de Ucrania se almacenarán en Polonia hasta que se normalice la situación en el país - Director adjunto del Banco Nacional de Ucrania Serhiy Nikolaychuk en una entrevista con la revista de Asia Oriental Rabbit Hol.



   
El régimen de Kiev huele a muerto.


----------



## Zhukov (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hay 3 millones de judíos rusos emigrados, hasta hay carteles en las calles en idioma ruso, y la inmensa mayoría son matrimonios mixtos, uno de los dos no es judío, aparte se les han colado muchos que no son judíos, falsificaron los s papeles y se hicieron pasar por judíos , sobre todo cuando el caos que surgió tras la caída de la URSS, el gobierno hace la vista gorda porque muchos son técnicos cualificados y le conviene.



Pues mencionas al diablo y aparece, justo ahora me ha llamado con mi amigo, y me ha estado contando cosas sobre Israel. En concreto en esta guerra están poniendo controles a la inmigración porque hay muchos ucranianos que han falsificado documentos para decir que tienen ascendencia judía y emigran a Israel para no tener que ir a la guerra. Si los rusos ya tenían mala fama, ahora con estos "judíos" ucranianos imaginen..

Cuando le he preguntado sobre el opositor ruso que se volvió a Rusia para no tener que hacer el servicio militar en Israel, le pregunté que en Rusia también hay mili obligatoria, y creo que bastante peor que hacerla en Israel, pero me aclaró mi amigo que en Rusia es mucho más fácil pagar un soborno para conseguir un certificado de incapacidad para el servicio.

Yo creía que Israel era un país paco porque entre el coste de los gastos de defensa, aunque subvencionados por USA, que es poco menos que un desierto y la carestía de la vivienda, el nivel de vida de la población en general es medianejo. Pero no he prestado atención al país desde hace un par de décadas. Me cuentan que Israel ha tenido un desarrollo brutal de industrias tecnológicas, un nuevo Silicon Valley. También me ha matizado el mito de que la URSS no quería dejar emigrar a los judíos porque formaban una proporción desproporcionadamente elevada de los cuadros de "especialistas", médicos y científicos. Eso podía ser verdad en los 70, como contaba un libro de un periodista americano que vivió en la URSS entonces, cuando Solzhenitsyn se hizo famoso, que leí el verano pasado en Crimea.

Eso podría ser cierto entonces, pero luego se empezó a discriminar a los judíos, o favorecer a los rusos, y al final de las pocas carreras abiertas a los judíos sólo había dos: dentistas y programadores. Y estos judíos picateclas se los rifan las empresas occidentales.

Ah, una cosa que me ha dado que pensar. Mi amigo me ha explicado que el problema de Israel es que no es un país civilizado occidental, de cultura europea. En realidad, ya he mencionado que los judíos nacidos allí son ferozmente nacionalistas, pero me dice que los hijos de los emigrantes se asimilan y en realidad Israel no es europeo, es un país de Oriente Medio, como los árabes, nacionalistas, violentos, fanáticos religiosos, sanguinarios.. que hace cuarenta años, cuando la guerra del Líbano, muchos soldados israelíes tuvieron crisis de conciencia por barbaridades como la matanza de los refugiados palestinos en los campos de Sabra y Chatila, no fueron responsables pero sí cómplices, o el bombardeo de Beirut, que me impactó mucho de niño. Pero desde entonces se han embrutecido, que la periodista palestina a la que mataron hace unos días, no fue un accidente, si no un asesinato deliberado por algún soldado de gatillo fácil. Y que eso es rutina, en todos estos años se han acostumbrado a pegar tiros a niños que tiran piedras a los tanques. Ahora entiendo mejor que Israel haya participado en el horror de la guerra de Siria sin que haya ninguna voz de protesta. 




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Zhukov nos ha dejado algo trastocados con lo de las perversiones sexuales de la jodia rusa:¿Realmente era muy perversa?
> ¿Más que Zelensky?



Le quedaba mucho mejor el látex y el corpiño, desde luego. 

Pues sí. Luego se hizo dominatrix profesional, que es como ser puta para gente con gustos caros y raros. Porque trabajar de doncella en un hotel es una mierda. Dijo que puestos a tener una tendinitis en el brazo por llevar bandejas, prefería cansarse a dar latigazos, que paga mucho más y es más divertido.

Tampoco estaba tan buena, entre eso y que a mí no me va la "muerte por kiki", pues charlábamos y ya, me aburría mucho. Es como chatear con una lesbiana, nos gustan las mismas cosas pero obviamente no hay interés mutuo

Un par de años después de perder el contacto la vi por casualidad en una foto de un artículo de internet sobre el auge del sadomaso como actividad recreativa en Israel, salía enmascarada, pero un antifaz no impide el reconocimiento del resto de rasgos de la cara. Luego caí en la cuenta que en el pasado, antes de la luz eléctrica y el alumbrado público, un antifaz y un sombrero hacen que el Zorro sea irreconocible. Sobre todo si todos los hombres llevan bigote.

En cuanto a perversión, como ella misma decía, que era una psicópata, que el cliente le tenía que decir cuándo parar porque a ella le era indiferente azotar hasta hacer sangre. Obviamente una cualidad idónea para esa línea de trabajo. 

Se preguntarán cómo esa trastornada pasó el filtro del reclutamiento de la mili. Pues porque se puede tener una psicopatía sexual y ser una persona funcional y hasta honrado funcionario, como es mi caso. 

De todas formas, no es tan fácil librarse del ejército. No basta con hacerse el loco, o la loca. Ya saben, "Catch 22" : hacerse el loco es una conducta racional para escaquearse, por lo que no estás loco.

La trampa es que para evitar que los listos se escapen de la mili alegando demencia, es que las penalizaciones son muy fuertes. Ser declarado "mentalmente no apto para el servicio con armas" implica muchas restricciones en la vida civil, no te va a contratar ninguna empresa, no puedes acceder a empleos públicos, los bancos no te van a dar crédito... así que pocos se acogen a esa escapatoria, es preferible volverse a Rusia y pagar lo que sea para que te den un certificado de invalidez. 

Pero vamos, lo del servicio militar obligatorio para mujeres ya estaba cuestionado en su día, y como siempre a las mujeres les dan el "Pussy pass". Fue a llorar a la psicóloga, y le acabaron dando la baja psicológica tras un par de meses

Y el resto se lo cuento por privado.


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Jul 2022)

Que no...que no van a tener


workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania no tiene falta de hombres la movilización es total, Y en Ucrania está entrando de todo. Rusia va a tomar todo el Donetsk entre Julio y Agosto, en septiembre u octubre que no lo digo yo lo dice el mismo estado mayor Ruso se espera una movilización brutal del ejército Ucraniano no a decenas de miles sino centenares de miles.



Q no, q no van a tener las armas suficientes para empatar en capacidad de fuego. Revise mis últimos posts. 

No hay capacidad financiera ni de fabricar tal cantidad de armas.

Enviaran cientos de miles pero con fusiles y ametralladoras. Pero sin la artilleria q les acompañe. Seguiran siendo ejercicio de tiro al plato corrigiendo con los drones a la artilleria. 

Creo q los rusos estudian las baterias despues de recibir las andanadas. Seguiran von dron o satélite donde se resguardan depues de la jornada y ahí calibran.

Zaporizhia, Jarkov, Dnipro y Poltava ( motivos sentimentales )

Después , con los ukras con 150.000 bajas adicionales en su marcador, Odessa


----------



## John Nash (6 Jul 2022)

El Gobierno ya anticipa a los españoles un mayor empobrecimiento en plena zozobra de los mercados


Los mensajes negativos y avisos por parte del Gobierno se suceden. Y más allá de que el tono haya cambiado, que también, lo que llama más incluso la atención es la gravedad...




www.elmundo.es





Calviño adelanta una crisis de precios más larga y reconoce que "las noticias no son buenas", mientras el Ibex se hunde hasta mínimos de marzo y el Tesoro tiene que pagar más por colocar la deuda









El euro roza la paridad con el dólar: otro síntoma de debilidad en la UE y del riesgo de recesión


La combinación de factores no es letal, al menos todavía, pero sí cada vez más dañina y peligrosa. Un crecimiento que todavía no se ha recuperado del todo tras la pandemia....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pemebe (6 Jul 2022)

*Fuente Ucraniana de la situación en el frente: Resumen los rusos siguen atacando y los ucros defendiendo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rechazaron la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas en el frente de Bajmut - el informe del Estado Mayor*

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MIÉRCOLES, 6 DE JULIO DE 2022, 19:00

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelieron los intentos rusos de avanzar en las direcciones de Myronivka - Luhanske y Holmivskyi - Novoluhanske y obligaron a las fuerzas de ocupación rusas a retirarse.

*Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 6 de julio 

Detalles: 

*Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas están tratando de mejorar sus posiciones tácticas en el frente de Sloviansk con el fin de crear condiciones favorables para una ofensiva en la dirección de Izium - Sloviansk.

Las fuerzas rusas dispararon sobre las zonas de Dibrivne, Krasnopillia, Husarivka, Barvinkove, Karnaukhivka y Velyka Komyshuvakha* utilizando artillería tubular y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS). Los rusos intentaron avanzar en dirección a Dovhenke - Mazanivka, pero fueron repelidos por los soldados ucranianos. Sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk, *las fuerzas de ocupación rusas intentan capturar los pueblos de Verkhnokamianske y Hryhorivka y han desplegado sistemas de guerra electrónica. Dispararon contra las zonas de Sloviansk y Verkhnokamianske utilizando artillería de tubo y cohetes y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Tetianivka y Sydorove. 

*En el frente de Bakhmut*, Rusia intenta mejorar las posiciones tácticas de sus tropas y establecer un control completo sobre la carretera principal entre Bakhmut y Lysychansk. Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron la artillería para disparar sobre las zonas de Spirne, Vyimka y Vesele. 


El Estado Mayor informa que los soldados ucranianos repelieron los intentos rusos de avanzar en las direcciones de Myronivka - Luhanske y Holmivskyi - Novoluhanske y obligaron a las fuerzas de ocupación rusas a retirarse.

*En los frentes de Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las unidades ucranianas utilizando tanques, morteros y artillería de tubos y cohetes para inmovilizar a las tropas ucranianas. La aviación rusa realizó un ataque aéreo cerca de Marinka.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh,* las tropas rusas se centran en mantener sus posiciones previamente ocupadas y utilizaron la artillería para disparar contra las tropas ucranianas en las zonas cercanas a Oleksandrivka, Ukrainka, Luch, Mykolaivske, Zoria, Poliana y Bila Krynytsia. 

*El Estado Mayor informa de que cuatro portamisiles navales rusos de alta precisión están a la espera en las aguas del Mar Negro.

En los frentes de Volyn y Polissia,* las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas siguieron realizando operaciones militares para garantizar la seguridad de la frontera bielorrusa-ucraniana en las provincias bielorrusas de Brest y Gomel. También siguieron realizando tareas de ingeniería de combate para reforzar sus posiciones, inspeccionaron puestos de control y realizaron reconocimientos radioelectrónicos.

*No hay cambios significativos en el frente de Sivershchyna. *Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos con el fin de establecer las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas en la zona.

*Rusia sigue desplegando una agrupación de tropas del Distrito Militar Occidental en el frente de Kharkiv. *Las fuerzas rusas que se encuentran allí utilizaron la artillería para disparar contra las zonas cercanas a Sosnivka, Dementiivka, Nove, Pytomnyk, Tsyrkuny, Petrivka y Mospanove y realizaron un ataque aéreo cerca de Rubizhne.

Los soldados ucranianos han repelido con éxito los asaltos rusos en la dirección de Kozacha Lopan - Sosnivka.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> China tampoco quiere un kazajstan entregado a USA. De hecho su futuro nuclear depende del uranio kazajo y el petróleo y el gas también los necesita.



Pues... buscando si el dichoso oleoducto tenia algo que ver con Turquía en consumo o tránsito he visto algo curioso: las exrepúblicas están unidas por una maldición que las hace interdependientes: unas tienen el agua y otras tienen energía con el agravante que para la extracción del fuel se necesita agua que ... adivinen quien la tiene.

Las repúblicas de los nacimiento de los ríos no tienen gas y dependen de sus presas, inundan en invierno a sus vecinos y son responsables del desecamiento del mar de Aral. En fin, imaginen el cisco unido a minorías fanáticas musulmanas hábilmente espoleadas.

Es largo el informe y los habrá mejores pero para mientras:



https://www.ieee.es/Galerias/fichero/docs_opinion/2017/DIEEEO82-2017_GasyPetroleo_AsiaCentral_SoniaVelazquez.pdf


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Echad un vistazo a la recientemente liberada Lisichansk. Mínimo daño a la infraestructura civil. Eso es una demostración del ejército ruso... compárenlo con lo que la OTAN hizo en Libia y en Mosul y en Siria. ¡Derrotando al ejército de Ucrania! ¡El espectáculo continúa!



No es tan sencillo ese analisis, en mariupol estaba la creme de la creme nancy y ya ves como salieron medio muertos y para siberia, en sveredonesk mas de lo mismo al final caian como chinches, y al final dicen: vamos que nos vamos, que cada vez que se queda un jilipuertas en la retaguardia muere o es capturado, y asi sera cada vez mas rapido. La destruccion en si es producida cuando se esconden en los edificios, hay que matarlos de uno en uno.


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo esto que te planteas es lo mismo que me llevo yo planteando desde hace unos meses: Todo este movimiento es demasiado grande, demasiado exagerado.
> Se están sacrificando un montón de vacas sagradas: La neutralidad de Suiza, la reputación del dólar y de los bancos internacionales de reservas, la propia unión europea (con Alemania al frente), la economía mundial, etc y se está forzando a cientos de países a elegir un bando u otro.
> 
> Yo al principio pensaba en que esto estaba planeado: Tercera guerra mundial, gran reset, cambio climático, peak oil, etc, pero sinceramente ya pienso que todo esto es una chapuza de proporciones bíblicas. Una chapuza en la cual se han metido y ya no saben salir de ella más que dando patadas al frente.
> ...



Es lo mismo que marzo del 20.
Sobreactuación, histeria, emociones. Paramos el mundo... Hasta que nos (se) damos cuenta que nos hemos pasado de frenada. Y estamos pagando las consecuencias, ¿o es que la inflación es (sólo) por la guerra de Ucrania? 
Pues con esto igual, solo que parece que el momento de es peor el remedio que le enfermedad va a llegar antes. 
Todo esto es el resultado de la abolición de la razón y la tiranía de las emociones que padecen las sociedades occidentales y sus políticos y medios de cretinización. De es la economía estúpidos estamos pasando a son los sentimientos estúpidos. Es impresionante el grado de infantilización de nuestras sociedades.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Y eso que Rusia les salvó el culo con la reciente intentona de revolución de colorines.
> Otros traidores desagradecidos, Rusia está siendo d madiado blanda ya en muchas ocasiones, tiene que dar un puñetazo y tirar el tablero al suelo, con EEUU y sus secuaces lacayos ni un tanto así más.



Buen golpe de Putin

Retira un 1 millón de barriles de petróleo (exportaciones estimadas de Kazajistan) del mercado para que suba el precio sin bajar su producción

Aunque no creo que llegue la sangre al río ...



frangelico dijo:


> China tampoco quiere un kazajstan entregado a USA. De hecho su futuro nuclear depende del uranio kazajo y el petróleo y el gas también los necesita.



Kazajistań está justo entre Rusia y China el patio trasero de uno y el delantero del otro, ni de coña le deján a USA meter mano ahí ...


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Con todos los respetos. Las matemáticas harán sus multiplicaciones, derivadas o ecuaciones diferenciales estupendamente. Pero eso no basta para que puedan predecir el futuro.
> 
> Para empezar hay que saber cuales son los inputs correctos y como expresarlos .
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No es tan sencillo ese analisis, en mariupol estaba la creme de la creme nancy y ya ves como salieron medio muertos y para siberia, en sveredonesk mas de lo mismo al final caian como chinches, y al final dicen: vamos que nos vamos, que cada vez que se queda un jilipuertas en la retaguardia muere o es capturado, y asi sera cada vez mas rapido. La destruccion en si es producida cuando se esconden en los edificios, hay que matarlos de uno en uno.



Y con suerte, según la desbandada ucrofascista es mayor, cada vez es menor el daño a infraestructuras, viviendas y por supuesto civiles... Bravo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A mi también me parece raro de cojones, pero el presidente de Kazajstán siempre ha sido muy pro-americano. Imagino que estos solo tienen fidelidad a quien más les pague y no les importa asociarse con los que hace poco pedían su destitución (un rollo como Erdogán).
> 
> Lo que Rusia tiene que tener muy claro es que Kazajstán puede convertirse en un dolor de huevos: Es un país inmenso, esta petado de riquezas naturales y el mismo está incrustado en el corazón de Siberia. Un Kazajstán en manos de la OTAN puede hacer mucho daño a Rusia. Así que el mismo debe de ser incorporado a la federación cagando leches.



Si no resuelven pronto lo de Kazajistán se pueden encontrar con otra ucrania en su bajo vientre asiático.


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El régimen de Kiev huele a muerto.



El oro de la república también lo almacenaron temporalmente ...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En realidad no son impulsado por cohete como la gente como yago y demás ejpertos de la sexta creen
> Se llaman base bleed
> En la parte de atrás están huecos y llenos de un propelente, pero no tienen tobera para impulsar el proyectil
> El propelente se quema lentamente y *al salir por la parte de atrás generan un vacío* que reduce el efecto arrastre de la ondas de choque de la atmosfera que recorren el proyectil cuando se agolpan en la parte trasera.
> De esta forma se reduce el rozamiento y la reducción de velocidad, y con ello se gana en alcance



Tío, si acaso generarán un aumento de presión.


----------



## brunstark (6 Jul 2022)

Aún mejores que Brad Pitt reventando Tigers con un puñetero Sherman.
Y eso que era casi imposible de mejorar.
Que buenos son....en sus películas.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿A qué están jugando los kazajos si hace poco los rusos les salvaron el culo con la revolución de colores relámpago que les iban a meter?
> 
> ¿Tienes alguna info de lo que está pasando allí?



No, la verdad es que es sorprendente.
A ver si me entero exactamente de qué coño hacen los kazajos de los cojones.


----------



## cobasy (6 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya está pasando. No los viste invadir el Capitolio? Supongo que los que estaban allí no lo invadieron porque viven de puta madre y tienen un futuro inmejorable.



No eran precisamente homeless los del Capítolio


----------



## coscorron (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, la verdad es que es sorprendente.
> A ver si me entero exactamente de qué coño hacen los kazajos de los cojones.



No es nada personal. Son negocios.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No es nada personal. Son negocios.



No pueden ser negocios, cuando el 80% de los mismos dependen de Rusia.
Tiene que haber algo más. A ver si consigo enterarme estos días


----------



## Malevich (6 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El oro de la república también lo almacenaron temporalmente ...



Justo.... He pensado en el "gobierno de la Victoria" del Doctor Negrín....


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> The Lancet es una revista medica britanica y no publican bulos o medias verdades, se juegan el prestigio.



No lo ha publicado The Lancet . Es un ex directivo a nivel particular


----------



## Adriano II (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Un Kazajstán en manos de la OTAN puede hacer mucho daño a Rusia.



No te olvides de China que también tiene una larga frontera con China

Y ni de coña van a dejar en sus fronteras un pais aliado de USA y mucho menos en la OTAN (que de todas formas queda un tanto lejos del Atlántico Norte ...)

Si mantienen subvencionado un estado tan ridículo como Best Korea solo para que Corea del sur no tenga frontera con ellos como para dejar del otro lado a un amiguete de USA ...


----------



## jabalino (6 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Bonita letra...



Todos con el puto bozal, qué asco!


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es lo mismo que marzo del 20.
> Sobreactuación, histeria, emociones. Paramos el mundo... Hasta que nos (se) damos cuenta que nos hemos pasado de frenada. Y estamos pagando las consecuencias, ¿o es que la inflación es (sólo) por la guerra de Ucrania?
> Pues con esto igual, solo que parece que el momento de es peor el remedio que le enfermedad va a llegar antes.
> Todo esto es el resultado de la abolición de la razón y la tiranía de las emociones que padecen las sociedades occidentales y sus políticos y medios de cretinización. De es la economía estúpidos estamos pasando a son los sentimientos estúpidos. Es impresionante el grado de infantilización de nuestras sociedades.



No lo compro. El presente tiene su pistoletazo de salida con el Brexit y la incorporación de estados en Asia para torpedear a China. Tiene un recorrido de años de preparación.

Posiblemente Ucrania forme parte de esa preparación.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Jul 2022)

*Moscú afirma que sus tropas han destruido dos plataformas de misiles HIMARS*






El Ministerio ruso de Defensa asegura que sus tropas han destruido dos de las cuatro plataformas de lanzamiento de misiles de largo alcance HIMARS suministradas a Ucrania por EE UU. Asimismo, afirma haber destruido en un ataque dos almacenes que guardaban proyectiles para esas plataformas.

En un comunicado, el departamento de Defensa afirma que el ataque ha tenido lugar en una localidad cercana a la ciudad de Kramatorsk, en la provincia de Donetsk, que se ha convertido en el principal foco de los militares rusos tras la toma de la totalidad de la provincia de Lugansk. Ambas conforman la región de Donbás, de mayoría prorrusa.

Según Moscú, que ha mostrado un vídeo que supuestamente mostraba el ataque, dos plataformas HIMARS (Sistema de Misiles de Artillería de Alta Movilidad, en sus siglas en inglés) han sido destruidas, así como dos almacenes de munición para ellas. Reuters no ha podido verificar la información difundida por Moscú.

Kiev ha pedido a sus aliados occidentales que le suministren este tipo de misiles de largo alcance para contener a la artillería rusa, que ataca desde la distancia sin que las defensas ucranias puedan hacer frente a esos ataques. Según el Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores, Ucrania ha recibido solo cuatro de estas plataformas de misiles. EE UU ha prometido enviar ocho para mediados de julio. Otros países, como Reino Unido, han prometido enviar sistemas similares. (Reuters).










Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania hoy, en directo | Zelenski afirma que Rusia ha puesto a Europa “a un paso del desastre radioactivo” en la central de Zaporiyia


El OIEA dice estar “muy, muy cerca” de cerrar un acuerdo para enviar a su director general para que inspeccione la planta | Se eleva a 25 la cifra de muertos en el ataque a una estación de tren en el centro del país | Rusia afirma que el bombardeo mató a 200 militares ucranios que iban hacia el...




elpais.com


----------



## Salamandra (6 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No, la verdad es que es sorprendente.
> A ver si me entero exactamente de qué coño hacen los kazajos de los cojones.



Os recuerdo, por si le veis relación. No trato de sugerir nada, que yo conozco Uzbequistán de viaje organizado y no más.









Muertos y heridos en una revuelta en Karakalpakistán


Los habitantes de la región autónoma uzbeka protestan contra la reforma de la Constitución. El gobierno retira la enmienda que anulaba el derecho de los karakalpakos a la secesi&o




www.asianews.it


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo esto que te planteas es lo mismo que me llevo yo planteando desde hace unos meses: Todo este movimiento es demasiado grande, demasiado exagerado.
> Se están sacrificando un montón de vacas sagradas: La neutralidad de Suiza, la reputación del dólar y de los bancos internacionales de reservas, la propia unión europea (con Alemania al frente), la economía mundial, etc y se está forzando a cientos de países a elegir un bando u otro.
> 
> Yo al principio pensaba en que esto estaba planeado: Tercera guerra mundial, gran reset, cambio climático, peak oil, etc, pero sinceramente ya pienso que todo esto es una chapuza de proporciones bíblicas. Una chapuza en la cual se han metido y ya no saben salir de ella más que dando patadas al frente.
> ...



Igual no te cuadra por la asunción de principales objetivos. Y no es que parcialmente no sean correctos, es que debe haber algo más. Para entender esto, solo observa qué tipo de gente han metido con calzador en todas las estructuras estatales y sociales. Woke everywere.

A ver, pregunta, tu que estás allí ¿observas síntomas de guerra civil o graves desórdenes internos actualmente? ese, a mi entender, será uno de los 'avisos' antes del desastre. Quizá también, si en esto han tomado parte no desechable sus papis ingleses, la devolución de Gibraltar a España... bueno, esa parte de 'Apocalipsis' es la que nos toca a los de aquí, quizás. Quizás lo de Gibraltar, pero que esperan laminarnos, eso es seguro.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Pues mencionas al diablo y aparece, justo ahora me ha llamado con mi amigo, y me ha estado contando cosas sobre Israel. En concreto en esta guerra están poniendo controles a la inmigración porque hay muchos ucranianos que han falsificado documentos para decir que tienen ascendencia judía y emigran a Israel para no tener que ir a la guerra. Si los rusos ya tenían mala fama, ahora con estos "judíos" ucranianos imaginen..
> 
> Cuando le he preguntado sobre el opositor ruso que se volvió a Rusia para no tener que hacer el servicio militar en Israel, le pregunté que en Rusia también hay mili obligatoria, y creo que bastante peor que hacerla en Israel, pero me aclaró mi amigo que en Rusia es mucho más fácil pagar un soborno para conseguir un certificado de incapacidad para el servicio.
> 
> ...



No conozco a israelíes nacidos en el país, los llamados sabras, y no sé si son así con ese estereotipo, conozco a otros, inmigrantes de otros países que emigraron a principios del siglo XXI y estos, por lo menos los que yo conozco pasan de la religión y en general la sociedad israelí no es muy religiosa, es más, está bastante hasta los huevos de los ortodoxos, no hacen el servicio militar y viven de las ayudas que les da el estado y se dedican a procrear como conejos, y en cuanto al nacionalismo, muchos emigrados no lo son especialmente, fueron sobre todo por motivos económicos y no sienten mucho el ultranacionalismo al menos por lo que yo he hablado con ellos.
Si es verdad que el país es una mezcla chocante del primer mundo en pleno y con rasgos de oriente medio, te puedes encontrar instalaciones e infraestructura moderna y limpia y luego vas por la calle y en un solar ves tirada un montón de basura, colchones y demás porquería, en el ascensor del edificio donde vivía me encontré una mierda de perro ahí plantada como si tal cosa me quede ojiplatico.
En cuanto a la guerra de Ucrania el otro día hablé con una conocida , que vive en el norte del país, le pregunto a su vecino ruso de la guerra de Ucrania y le dijo que el motivo de la invasión era porque hay que acabar con el gobierno nazi de Ucrania.
En general la población es bastante indiferente a este tema, y están bastante desinformados como el resto de occidente.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Economía - La producción de opiáceos, un impulso económico para Afganistán
> 
> 
> La creciente crisis económica y humanitaria tras el retiro de las misiones diplomáticas en Afganistán, dejará a muchos afganos amparados en la producción de narcóticos para sobrevivir. La Oficina de…
> ...



Nunca dije que los USA saliesen de Afganistán por ser vencidos. Esa es solo tu impresión. Es más, dije que se largaban por que (quizás) habían obtenido algún trato rentable con los talibanes respecto del reparto del opio, o que empezaban a retraerse a sus líneas de cara a lo que está por venir. O ambas.

Respecto de eso de 'creer en Dios', pues cada cual. Yo no necesito creer, sé que existe. Si tu eres un incapacitado espiritual, solo es responsabilidad tuya.


----------



## Julc (6 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No te olvides de China que también tiene una larga frontera con China
> 
> Y ni de coña van a dejar en sus fronteras un pais aliado de USA y mucho menos en la OTAN (que de todas formas queda un tanto lejos del Atlántico Norte ...)
> 
> ...



Nunca dejan de sorprenderme países tan grandes y con tan poca población.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya veréis lo que hacéis en Europa, pero os doy una pista: Sacad las guillotinas de una puta vez.



Ya, si eso es de pura lógica, pero ahora léeme. Aventuré hace años, que el plan de estos 'hijos de la Gran Bretaña' era provocar el total desencanto de las masas con sus autoridades, prensa, religiones, FFCCSE, Justicia, etc. Todos los pilares básicos donde se sustenta una nación, dinamitados por la percepción (real) de corrupción.

El objetivo es destruir las naciones desde dentro para prepararlas para una invasión yihadista. Llevo diciendo eso mucho tiempo. joder, me siento como Catón en el Senado romano con aquello de 'Cartago debe ser destruida'. Aquel tuvo suerte y le terminaron haciendo caso. Suerte él y Roma. Pero me da que a mi no me va a hacer caso ni el tato...


----------



## pgas (6 Jul 2022)

qué pasa en Kazastan?

aparentemente hay un empeño en acatar las sanciones occidentales por ej. poniendo trabas al transporte por carretera, y encima el nuevo presidente se muestra desagradecido con la ayuda rusa en enero, se pronuncia abiertamente contra el reconocimiento del Donbass ... recordemos que KZ sigue albergando los infames biolaboratorios yankis ... lo que en teoría deja poco margen de respuesta a Rusia ..

por cierto a la putilla noruega no le ha hecho gracia la potencial revisión del acuerdo de delimitación del mar de Barents, y ya permite el reabastecimiento ruso en Svalbard a través de su territorio









Как Москва заставила Осло снять блокаду с россиян на Шпицбергене


Норвегия разблокировала доставку грузов для наших горняков на арктический архипелаг Шпицберген. Россиянам, работающим в этой особой зоне, теперь не грозит голод. Норвежские власти объяснили несостоявшуюся блокаду санкциями, для которых в самом же Осло нашли лазейку. Что же на самом деле...




vz.ru


----------



## kelden (6 Jul 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> No eran precisamente homeless los del Capítolio



Los homeless en la puta vida han invadido nada, están más allá de toda protesta. Eran rednecks blancos en el paro: blancos pobres sin estudios que viven de los trabajos menos cualificados. En USA un 60 % de la peña está a una nómina de la quiebra. O sea, gente trabajadora que no tiene una puta perra. Pues los del Capitolio era los que ya habían quebrao entonces.


----------



## kraker (6 Jul 2022)

Ya podemos decir que no van a entrar en la OTAN?


----------



## Loignorito (6 Jul 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Todos con el puto bozal, qué asco!



¡Anda! los irreductibles luchadores contra el perverso imperio anglosajón, canturreando disfrazados con el bozal para perros que lleva todo quisque dentro de sus áreas de influencia... y luego algunos creyendo que Venezuela no es parte activa del Imperio... para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A mi también me parece raro de cojones, pero el presidente de Kazajstán siempre ha sido muy pro-americano. Imagino que estos solo tienen fidelidad a quien más les pague y no les importa asociarse con los que hace poco pedían su destitución (un rollo como Erdogán).
> 
> Lo que Rusia tiene que tener muy claro es que Kazajstán puede convertirse en un dolor de huevos: Es un país inmenso, esta petado de riquezas naturales y el mismo está incrustado en el corazón de Siberia. Un Kazajstán en manos de la OTAN puede hacer mucho daño a Rusia. Así que el mismo debe de ser incorporado a la federación cagando leches.



lei un articulo sobre que la parte norte de kazasjtan es prorusa, es su frontera con rusia y esos pueblos son prorusos, por lo que no hay problema se le mete un zarpazo de oso y se espera.


----------



## Magick (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Qué gracioso...xD, hoy la gentecilla de aquí enfadadita con los kazajos, porque quieren hacer LO QUE A ELLOS LES PINTE

Se enfadan con Finlandia, con Suecia, con Lituania....pues no queda lloros ni nada....

Desde luego, no es casualidad que tantos huyan de la "esfera", cuando se hace el idiota con tu colega, te manda a tomar por culo


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Tenerlo claro, los gobiernos van a usar el terror masivo contra la población, cuando se llega al punto de ruptura
vamos a ver la verdadera cara de esta dictadura hasta ahora disfrazada en la que vivimos.

Y aquí la ley mordaza actuando a toda pastilla.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los homeless en la puta vida han invadido nada, están más allá de toda protesta. Eran rednecks blancos en el paro: blancos pobres sin estudios que viven de los trabajos menos cualificados. En USA un 60 % de la peña está a una nómina de la quiebra. O sea, gente trabajadora que no tiene una puta perra. Pues los del Capitolio era los que ya habían quebrao entonces.



No parece que fuera así,muchos eran simpatizantes de trump, veteranos del ejército, expolicias , y mucho friki conspiracionista, habría también trabajadores descontentos, pero los menos.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> lei un articulo sobre que la parte norte de kazasjtan es prorusa, es su frontera con rusia y esos pueblos son prorusos, por lo que no hay problema se le mete un zarpazo de oso y se espera.



Si pues, hay algún conducto hacia China por esa tierra si no son dos uno de petróleo y otro de gas.


----------



## ccartech (7 Jul 2022)

Rusia prohibió la exportación de petróleo kazajo tras la promesa de Tokayev de aumentar los suministros a Europa Rusia deja de exportar petróleo kazajo tras una nueva serie de declaraciones del presidente Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, quien ofreció ayudar a Europa a hacer frente a la crisis energética.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Y les han negado la compra de una empresa inglesa que estaba en ruina. Era de semiconductores pero no de última generación de 16 no se qué medida frente a 3 de los punteros.


----------



## ccartech (7 Jul 2022)

LTIMAS NOTICIAS: Moscú ha terminado todas las operaciones de la Agencia Judía dentro de Rusia. La orden se produce en medio de la escalada de tensiones entre Rusia e Israel por el apoyo de Tel Aviv al régimen de Zelensky respaldado por Estados Unidos - https://english.almayadeen.net/news/politics/moscow-ends-all-operation-of-the-jewish-agency-in-russia…


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Ahora taxistas italianos en el parlamento, y estamos al inicio del verano y todavía sin graves problemas de suministro energético , las causas de su protesta en principio no tienen que ver con las consecuencias de las sanciones, pero hay como un run run en el aire, se empieza a barruntar que esto no va a terminar bien, y soy pesimista, porque si las protestas que están por venir no se convierten en masivas y organizadas, y todo parece indicar que no, los gobiernos utilizarán todo el poder de la violencia del estado para aplastarlas y cuando digo todo incluyo desde utilizar armas de fuego, hasta desapariciones y secuestros, os parece exagerado?, Esperar y veréis.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## dabuti (7 Jul 2022)

23 de marzo: Rusia solo tiene munición para 2 semanas.











Putin's forces may only be able to keep up fight for another 14 days


Despite another day in which bombs rained down on Ukrainian cities including Kyiv and Kharkiv, resistance to the onslaught has seen the invasion fall behind schedule, allies of Putin admitted.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> qué pasa en Kazastan?
> 
> aparentemente hay un empeño en acatar las sanciones occidentales por ej. poniendo trabas al transporte por carretera, y encima el nuevo presidente se muestra desagradecido con la ayuda rusa en enero, se pronuncia abiertamente contra el reconocimiento del Donbass ... recordemos que KZ sigue albergando los infames biolaboratorios yankis ... lo que en teoría deja poco margen de respuesta a Rusia ..
> 
> ...




un repaso más detallado de la deriva antirrusa de KZ, 


*Kazajstán: ¿entre dos fuegos o entre dos sillas?*

01.07.2022| Fedor KOLOSKOV | 00.02







Un amigo es conocido en los días de adversidad cotidiana y un estado amigo, en períodos de confrontación geopolítica. Y ahora es un momento que nos permite juzgar la sinceridad de las palabras de los políticos, como siempre, asegurándose la amistad. Después de todo, uno puede sonreírse en la cara, jurarse una amistad infinita y, al mismo tiempo, volverse un higo en el bolsillo, jugando francamente con los oponentes geopolíticos.


*"Multi-vector" unilateral*​En este sentido, los pasos francamente hostiles de Kazajstán hacia la Federación Rusa son bastante sorprendentes. Por desgracia, el país, que es miembro de la Unión Económica Euroasiática gracias a la ayuda de los aliados de la OTSC (y principalmente Rusia), hace solo seis meses escapó milagrosamente de la rebelión antigubernamental , declarando el deseo de fortalecer todo tipo de lazos. con Rusia, no se mostró de la mejor manera posible.

Dicen que las personas inteligentes aprenden a no pisar un rastrillo, mirando los golpes y moretones de otras personas. Desafortunadamente, la adhesión a la "política de múltiples vectores" de Leonid Kuchma, quien fue expulsado de la vida política por los secuaces estadounidenses, o Viktor Yanukovich, cuyo coqueteo con los neonazis pro estadounidenses casi le cuesta la vida, no se convirtió en una lección para el liderazgo kazajo. Ni una rebelión contra Alexander Lukashenko, que estaba tratando de combinar una cooperación económica útil con Moscú con chismes agradables de Occidente "para ser más independientes". Obviamente, Nur-Sultan no quiere entender que el término “multivector” fue acuñado precisamente como el primer paso para introducir en el campo político del país elegido como víctima, aquellas fuerzas que pronto ayudarán a los “amigos” transatlánticos a convertirse en este país en un trampolín abiertamente antirruso.

Por supuesto, pocas personas en Rusia tomaron en serio la "excusa" de Kazajstán de no reconocer a la RPD y la LPR con el argumento de que no están reconocidas por la ONU. Como no hay deseo, los diplomáticos inventarán cualquier excusa. Peor aún, el "aliado más cercano" de Rusia, hasta hace poco, suministró combustible al ejército ucraniano, que está en guerra con la Federación Rusa. Al igual que los estadounidenses que suministraron combustible a Hitler después de que declarara la guerra a Estados Unidos. Al declarar la neutralidad en relación con la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, Kazajstán comenzó de inmediato a desarrollar la cooperación económica con Ucrania, permitió la celebración de mítines pro-ucranianos y la recolección de asistencia a Ucrania.

Y como prueba de la “naturaleza multivectorial”, prohibió eventos similares en apoyo a Rusia y comenzó a multar a los conductores por expresar su posición civil en solidaridad con la lucha contra el nazismo. Y además, inició en sus medios la preparación de la opinión pública a retirarse de la UEEA. Dicen que "al mantener los viejos lazos económicos, la EAEU frena el desarrollo de nuevos", desalienta el deseo de "luchar por la calidad de los productos", evita que "Polonia inunde los estantes kazajos con productos textiles y lácteos de alta calidad" , la República Checa con zapatos de buena calidad, Hungría y Bulgaria con deliciosas verduras enlatadas” (a un precio tres veces superior al de los socios de la Unión Euroasiática). Y si uno de los socios de la Unión (no señalaremos con el dedo, aunque era un Elefante (c)) "tropieza" bajo las sanciones occidentales, entonces "el resto será arrastrado".

Los llamados a romper todos los lazos con la Federación Rusa llenan las páginas de nacionalistas kazajos y NPE. Pero cuando los posicionamientos en las redes sociales de Almas Chukin, un destacado economista incluido en la gubernamental Comisión Anticrisis, albergan conclusiones en el espíritu de “la enfermiza EAEU vive sus últimos días”, “la amistad es amistad, pero el tabaco es aparte”, “en las condiciones actuales, Kazajstán necesita pasar a una política de comercio exterior más independiente, en particular, restablecer las fronteras aduaneras alrededor de su perímetro y mantener registros separados, aunque sin aranceles”, esto sugiere que esta es la opinión del establecimiento kazajo. ¡Pero parece un estado aliado con Rusia!

En general, el comienzo de la SVO en Ucrania se convirtió en un pretexto para un fuerte salto en la rusofobia a nivel de “base”, instigado por Kyiv. Tan significativo que el Fiscal General de Rusia, Igor Krasnov, no pudo dejar de notarlo. “Es desagradable hablar de esto, pero me informan regularmente que, con el apoyo de organizaciones no gubernamentales ucranianas, también se está desarrollando una actividad rusafóbica activa en Kazajstán. En estas condiciones, es más importante que nunca enfrentar conjuntamente tales desafíos, actuar como un frente único para evitar el resurgimiento del nazismo, así como cualquier manifestación de extremismo ”, dijo el 24 de junio durante una reunión en Minsk con un homólogo kazajo.

Como es bien sabido, detrás de tales manifestaciones de rusofobia, como las "patrullas lingüísticas" recientemente reanudadas, se encuentran figuras políticas bastante influyentes en Kazajstán, que llegaron al poder después de las elecciones de la mano del presidente Kassym-Jomart Tokayev. El notorio Consejo Nacional de Confianza Pública bajo el presidente de Kazajstán, reunido por Tokayev, desde los primeros días de su existencia se ha convertido en un grupo de nacionalistas rusofóbicos empedernidos, que están a sueldo de Occidente.
¿Y por qué esta gente no debería inflar las pasiones antirrusas si el propio presidente declara públicamente que Kazajstán, "aliado" de Rusia, se adherirá a las sanciones antirrusas impuestas por Estados Unidos? Y no solo se adhiere a la prohibición de las exportaciones "paralelas" a Rusia y el arresto de las cuentas de los bancos rusos, sino que también aborda esto de manera creativa. Por ejemplo, proporcionando dificultades para los transportistas por carretera rusos y bielorrusos en la entrega de mercancías europeas a su territorio. O creando obstáculos para los programadores rusos que decidieron mudarse a Kazajstán para salir de las sanciones.
Los "hvirms" kazajos -son tan obedientes a los gritos de Washington, no como algunos japoneses- en el País del Sol Naciente, sólo el 4% de las grandes empresas van a cumplir los deseos anglo-estadounidenses.

*No escupas en el pozo*​Sin embargo, las razones de tal línea del liderazgo kazajo están bien explicadas:* el país se ha convertido durante mucho tiempo en un apéndice de materia prima de las empresas transnacionales con sede en Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña*. Además, el otro día, Tokayev propuso aumentar aún más esta dependencia vendiendo a los "inversionistas occidentales" depósitos de materias primas que deberían encontrar en Kazajstán.
La participación del petróleo en las exportaciones de Kazajstán es del 70%, lo que determina el "poseedor del récord" entre los compradores extranjeros de productos de Kazajstán. Así lo demuestran los datos sobre la balanza de pagos externa de la República de Kazajstán. En 2021, las exportaciones netas de bienes y servicios de Kazajstán ascendieron a 18 900 millones de dólares, mientras que el saldo de ingresos de los inversores (principalmente en las industrias primarias) y acreedores ascendió a 24 600 millones de dólares. La diferencia es menos $ 5,7 mil millones, que la República de Kazajstán puede retirar solo del Fondo Nacional o, una vez agotado, embarcarse en todas las devaluaciones graves de tenge. Pero el liderazgo kazajo está buscando enérgicamente aumentar la cantidad de pagos para ellos. Después de todo, los principales exportadores de "materias primas", de acuerdo con las reglas existentes en Kazajstán hoy, devuelven a la República de Kazajstán solo una pequeña parte de los ingresos, que solo es necesaria para cubrir los costos operativos para el funcionamiento de sus oficinas en KZ.

Quienes se oponen a la membresía en la EAEU apelan al hecho de que el saldo del comercio exterior con el "vecino del norte" también es negativo para Kazajstán: menos $ 10,4 mil millones. Pero este es exactamente el mismo producto que ha reemplazado en las mesas, en los apartamentos y garajes de los kazajos, lo que los opositores de la EAEU quieren hacerles pagar tres veces más caro a los polacos, checos y búlgaros. Y la dinámica de las relaciones comerciales con Rusia, como “motor principal” de la Unión Económica Euroasiática, sugiere que el problema de un saldo negativo de la balanza comercial exterior se está resolviendo con éxito: el aumento de las importaciones de los países de la UEEA en 2021 ascendió a 25,4%, y el aumento de las exportaciones en el mismo país - 34,9%.

Solo hay una forma de salir de la situación cuando el estado está consumiendo sus propios recursos financieros: aumentar la exportación de productos altamente procesados y encontrar compradores donde se garantice que se comprarán. Y los pasos francamente hostiles de Kazajstán, tratando de complacer a uno de los "vectores" con su "naturaleza multivectorial" muy específica, solo socavan su credibilidad como un "amigo" que "de repente resultó no ser ni amigo ni enemigo, sino así". Es fácil socavar la confianza por duplicidad, pero es difícil restaurarla.










Казахстан: меж двух огней или между двумя стульями?


Противники членства РК в ЕАЭС апеллируют к тому, что сальдо внешней торговли с Россией отрицательное – минус 10,4 млрд долл. Но это та самая продукция, которая заместила на столах, в квартирах и гаражах казахстанцев то, за что втрое дороже хотят заставить




www.ritmeurasia.org


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Curioso, recién salido del horno de la redacción:

La negrita, es un poco propaganda pero muy oportuna. Les empiezan a dar impulso gracias al miedo a las revoluciones de colores. Pues mucho mejor trenes que balas, no se puede comparar.

China y Kazajistán construyen tercer ferrocarril fronterizo: Enviado kazajo
Conectividad más estrecha para impulsar el comercio con Asia Central y Europa: experto

La construcción de la red ferroviaria de Asia Central no solo ayudará a impulsar la cooperación entre China y Asia Central y las economías locales, sino que* también agregará resiliencia a los vínculos comerciales entre China y Europa a través del enlace ferroviario intercontinental,* señalaron los expertos chinos.









China, Kazakhstan building third border railway: Kazakh envoy - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Qué tiene que ver con lo que yo digo? Si me estás dando la razón, aprobáis unas cosas y no otras según quien las hace....


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Con todos los respetos. Las matemáticas harán sus multiplicaciones, derivadas o ecuaciones diferenciales estupendamente. Pero eso no basta para que puedan predecir el futuro.
> 
> Para empezar hay que saber cuales son los inputs correctos y como expresarlos .
> 
> ...




La primera versión de su modelo salió en 2007. Asistí a una conferencia que dio en 2008. En la rueda de preguntas final y a la vista de las gráficas, alguien le preguntó cuando creía ella que iba a empezar ese descenso y ella respondió: "Según mis cálculos, inmediatamente" y seguido ocurrió la quiebra de Lehman Brothers.

Y desde entonces, pequeñas aparentes recuperaciones para seguir bajando
Ojalá esta mujer se haya equivocado en sus cálculos, de verdad que lo deseo, pero la realidad se impone.

¿Alguien cree sinceramente que de repente va a aparecer una fosa de las Marianas llena de petróleo? ¿O que milagrosamente aparezca una fuente de energía desconocida que el tío Sam guardaba en su sombrero?

Por mí, ojalá, malditas las ganas que tengo de pasarlo mal, pero la realidad muestra que llevamos décadas con guerras por el dominio de los pozos de gas y petróleo. ¿Por qué se arriesgan a meterse en una confrontación bélica con Rusia? Diría que la situación es ya preocupante.

Vemos en las noticias agricultores y ganaderos que no pueden mantener la producción por los costes del combustible. Se empiezan a ver puntualmente en USA, ahora en Holanda estanterías vacías en supermercados. En España también tuvimos una huelga de camioneros y por ejemplo, la leche faltó en bastantes lugares. Estos sucesos ahora son una excepción, pero ocurrirán cada vez con más frecuencia.

A medida que el tejido industrial empiece a fallar los repuestos llegarán a cuentagotas. Cualquier elemento, desde vehículos a cualquier maquinaria fallarán dependiendo de los suministros, incluidos los aparatos de diagnóstico médico y tratamientos lo que incrementará el número de fallecimientos.... una cadena sin fin. Ocurrirá como con las mascarillas durante la pandemia, los que dispongan de dinero adquirirán los pocos que salgan al mercado en detrimento del resto.

Y de todos modos, recuerdo otra cosa más que dijo. De todos los escenarios que ella ha probado, el peor de todos es la no contención del cambio climático, el que más muertes y destrucción causa.
Pero claro, el cambio climático es un invento de los ecolojetas para vender paneles solares... 

Ya estoy cansada de intentar que la gente vea el problema en el que estamos metidos. No se consigue nada y a mi edad no sobra la energía. Creo que voy a volver una buena temporada a la sombra. Os leeré pero escribiré bastantes menos mensajes, estaré en perfil bajo 

La realidad está aquí. Atreveos a mirarla de frente y que la suerte nos acompañe.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Son ridículos hasta decir basta...que sigan abriendo frentes, que sigan.....


----------



## dedalo00 (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jul 2022)

...-


Hal8995 dijo:


> Con todos los respetos. Las matemáticas harán sus multiplicaciones, derivadas o ecuaciones diferenciales estupendamente. Pero eso no basta para que puedan predecir el futuro.
> 
> Para empezar hay que saber cuales son los inputs correctos y como expresarlos .
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de matemáticas elementales, para simulaciones así se basan en algebra no elemental y supongo que usan matemáticas de elementos finitos como los usados parea predecir el tiempo pero para ello necesitas de un buen ordenador.

No se, pero una vez le pregunte al profe de historia económica si había intentos de modelizarla matemáticamente, me respondió que si y eso fue hace unas décadas.

Experto no soy en estos temas pero podrían haber aproximaciones fiables a corto y medio plazo, nada que ver como los juegos de azar de bolsa y derivados, ni con acertar números de lotería eso no son tendencias.

Que ecuaciones básicas y espacios puede utilizar, ni idea.









Método de los elementos finitos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## amcxxl (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (7 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta, alguien sabe cuántas bajas tienen los ukras hasta el momento?


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La primera versión de su modelo salió en 2007. Asistí a una conferencia que dio en 2008. En la rueda de preguntas final y a la vista de las gráficas, alguien le preguntó cuando creía ella que iba a empezar ese descenso y ella respondió: "Según mis cálculos, inmediatamente" y seguido ocurrió la quiebra de Lehman Brothers.
> 
> Y desde entonces, pequeñas aparentes recuperaciones para seguir bajando
> Ojalá esta mujer se haya equivocado en sus cálculos, de verdad que lo deseo, pero la realidad se impone.
> ...



Hay mucha gente preparando apuestas a futuro y que las ve venir en años, otras que te marcan la agenda revestida de poderes cósmicos... y si, las materias finitas se acaban un poco más pronto o un poco más tarde pero se acaban y mas cuando hasta para comprar una fruta te recorres cinco continentes.

Para atrapar la energía con los vientos tienes suerte, con las mareas puede que algo hagas, pero con las placas poca leche haces cuando consumen más para fabricarse que en su vida útil salvo en sitios privilegiados pero ¿en Alemania?¡Anda ya! Ni te cuento si pagas a precio justo su mano de obra.

No hacia falta en ese caso poner plaquitas en el tejado en Alemania. Posiblemente geotérmica si ...pero menos postureo.

Lo insostenible y obsceno es que te traigas pimientos de Perú, los enlates en España y se los coman en Suecia todos los días. Que te vayas cada fin de semana al quinto pino para tocar marro en el monumento de turno y vuelvas ca..ndo leches.


----------



## Epicii (7 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien sabe cuántas bajas tienen los ukras hasta el momento?



Por supuesto que nadie lo sabe...son todas estimaciones, depende a que bando apoyen las exageran o las minimizan...

Las bajas y las tropas desplegadas actualmente son un secreto de Estado


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Son ridículos hasta decir basta...que sigan abriendo frentes, que sigan.....



Haciendo esas declaraciones van a conseguir que EEUU les imponga sanciones.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Son ridículos hasta decir basta...que sigan abriendo frentes, que sigan.....



Rusia es un país sin complejo de inferioridad, no sé si sabes lo que significa eso


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jul 2022)

* Josep Borrell: "La UE no quiere una guerra con Rusia" *


El máximo representante diplomático de la UE defendió la efectividad de las sanciones del bloque como herramienta principal contra Moscú.





Josep BorrellRainer Unkel / Legion-Media 
La Unión Europea no busca entrar en guerra con Rusia y está utilizando las sanciones económicas como instrumento clave para contrarrestar la "agresión" de Moscú en Ucrania, declaró el máximo funcionario diplomático del bloque, Josep Borrell.

En un artículo para el medio japonés Yomiuri, el alto representante de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE sostiene que los* seis paquetes* de sanciones impuestos a Moscú por la UE desde finales de febrero han mostrado que "Europa puede responder cuando es provocada".

"La UE no quiere una guerra con Rusia, y las sanciones económicas son centrales en su *respuesta a la agresión*", subrayó Borrell.
Al detallar que esas medidas se dirigen actualmente contra unos *1.200 individuos y 98 organizaciones* en Rusia, aseveró que "ya han empezado a surtir efecto y se aumentarán aún más en los próximos meses".

"En cuanto a las tecnologías avanzadas, Rusia depende en 45 % de Europa y en 21 % de Estados Unidos. Sólo en 11 % de China", dijo para de seguidas mencionar que las sanciones limitan la capacidad de producción de *misiles de precisión* como los que se están utilizando en la operación militar en Ucrania. Borrell añadió que las industrias *automotriz*, de *aviación* y de *petróleo* serán las más afectadas por las sanciones.

*Dependencia de la energía*
Según Borrell, uno de los "*muchos errores de cálculo*" que supuestamente cometió el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, fue que "probablemente pensó que Europa *no tendría el valor* de imponer sanciones por depender de la energía".

La UE se ha puesto como objetivo *reducir* las importaciones de *petróleo* de Rusia en *90 %* para finales de 2022, y está procurando limitar asimismo sus importaciones de gas.

El alto diplomático de la UE admitió que las medidas adoptadas contra Moscú también han producido "serias *dificultades* a muchos Estados miembros de la UE y a algunos sectores de la *economía*".

"Pero este es el *precio que hay que pagar* para proteger las democracias y el derecho internacional. Estamos dando los pasos necesarios para abordar estas cuestiones con plena solidaridad", subrayó.

*"Locas e irreflexivas"*
Ya en abril pasado, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, acusó a la UE de haberse degradado hasta el nivel del "departamento de relaciones económicas de la OTAN". Lo dijo en respuesta a un tuit en el que Borrell afirmaba que el conflicto ucraniano "*se ganará en el campo de batalla*".

Desde finales de febrero, los países de la UE han estado *suministrando* activamente *armas* a Ucrania, a pesar de las múltiples advertencias de Rusia de que esto sólo prolongaría el conflicto.

Al comentar a mediados de junio las sanciones económicas contra Moscú, Putin las calificó de "locas e irreflexivas". Los intentos occidentales de "golpear la industria, las finanzas y el nivel de vida del pueblo", aseguró, han fracasado.

Ya antes acusó a los líderes europeos de sacrificar sus propias economías para reforzar el esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania, afirmando que estaban cometiendo un "*suicidio*" *económico* bajo "la presión de su señor estadounidense".


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> De acuerdo en varias cosas, pero recuerda que it's all about money... y Estados Unidos a día de hoy tiene más pasta que China para comprar voluntades.



Pasta que crea de la nada...y que hay gente, mucha, que ya no quiere mas billetes del MONOPOLY yanki...

De nada.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * Josep Borrell: "La UE no quiere una guerra con Rusia" *
> 
> 
> El máximo representante diplomático de la UE defendió la efectividad de las sanciones del bloque como herramienta principal contra Moscú.
> ...



Si vas a postear una foto asquerosa, por favor, hazlo en spoiler.


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Su poblacion multicultural es una bomba de relojeria; mas de 50 millones de afroamericanos, mas de 50 millones de hispanos, millones de chinos, de musulmanes, de judios...



de todos modos kaikus ya te has comprado en amazon el sable o machete que usaras cuando te toque pelear por tu vida y tus latunes con multi culturales hambrientos y tal


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo de las argucias de los chechenos para combate en bosques…



aberronched in the forest, barbas camuflated, tramped all forest o algo pues, ingles nivel medium comunicated all person of the world


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Parece que el IV Reich ha abierto otro frente contra UK
> Todo parece indicar que hay un ataque coordinado contra los tories . El primer asalto fue el ordago de la lider escocesa sobre el Referendum en 2023 . Boris el animal dijo "thairis air mo chorp marbh " y le montaron un Cromwell . Ay Jesus ...
> Dicen que el sustituto sera Richi Sunak . Un tipo flaco , feo y de las colonias , pero chevere y con un buen corazon ...
> ...



el perfil de estreñido vivo del duque de alba da pal trono pero me temo que la blair stone chillaría salvajemente cuando se siente en el trono.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Ya no se conforman con llegar a Lisboa, ya hasta Alaska...


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, en directo


Claves del día - Rusia empuja en cuatro frentes para tratar de llegar a Sloviansk y Kramatorsk. - La Duma rusa endurece las leyes que sancionan la traición y




www.lavanguardia.com





*Rusia empuja en cuatro frentes para tratar de llegar a Sloviansk y Kramatorsk*

Las tropas rusas atacan la región oriental de Donetsk desde cuatro direcciones, el oeste, norte, sur y suroeste, para tratar de avanzar hacia los dos bastiones de Kyiv más importantes en esta provincia del Donbás: Sloviansk y Kramatorsk, aunque el Ejército ucraniano les frena en algunos frentes.









Guerra Rusia Ucrania | Moscú avanza en 4 frentes en Donetsk para tomar Sloviansk y Kramatorsk


Las tropas rusas y prorrusas tratan de hundir a los ucranianos en la región y para ello se han fijado como objetivos los dos grandes bastiones de Kiev en el territorio




www.elconfidencial.com





El Estado Mayor de Defensa Territorial de la autoproclamada república de Donetsk aseguró en su canal de Telegram que las tropas bajo su mando, junto a las prorrusas de Lugansk, "han liberado *241 localidades" *en Donetsk hasta ahora, incluida Spirne, una localidad que se encuentra cerca de Siversk, justo al otro lado de la frontera con Lugansk y una de las cuatro direcciones hacia la cual empujan los ejércitos ruso y prorruso.


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

con que dueño de foro creéis que se emparejara calopez para superar esta crisis?


----------



## alnitak (7 Jul 2022)

cuando confunda la nintendo con el maletin nuclear...


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

La mitad de los hogares alemanes se quedará sin calefacción si no se reabre el Nord Stream 1


La próxima semana, el principal gaseoducto de Rusia a Alemania, el Nord Stream 1, cerrará sus puertas. ¿El motivo? Labores de mantenimiento. Si todo va según lo previsto, el gas dejará de fluir durante únicamente 10 días. Sin embargo, tal y como está la situación con el país exsoviético en la...



www.eleconomista.es













Deutsche Bank: ''Si hay gas, no habrá recesión en Europa''


En un año no apto para cardíacos en el que la renta fija ha sorprendido con caídas elevadas en el primer semestre, la segunda parte del ejercicio no está exenta de riesgos en opinión de Deutsche Bank, entre los que cita el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, la inflación y el riesgo de recesión...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia es un país sin complejo de inferioridad, no sé si sabes lo que significa eso



Pues con esas declaraciones parece más bien lo contrario....
Estar todo el día amenazando no es síntoma de superioridad, en absoluto


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues con esas declaraciones parece más bien lo contrario....
> Estar todo el día amenazando no es síntoma de superioridad, en absoluto



Hablas por las amenazas permanentes de la OTAN de todo orden? De las amenazas que son las bases de la OTAN?

O directamente hablamos de los cientos de miles de iraquíes muertos, o de Yugoslavia, o Palestina, o..., Porque eso ya no son amenazas, son hechos


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues con esas declaraciones parece más bien lo contrario....
> Estar todo el día amenazando no es síntoma de superioridad, en absoluto



No amenaza. Recuerda y avisa con parsimonia. Los nenazas globalistas consideráis amenaza todo lo que se sale del rodillo ortodoxo imperial.


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos entrega a Ucrania los misiles que protegen la Casa Blanca y el Capitolio


Estados Unidos decidió el viernes entregar a Ucrania sistemas misiles antiaéreos de alcance medio NASAMS, que desde enero de 2005 protegen, entre otros posibles blancos, la Casa...




www.elmundo.es





Putin se debe estar frotando las manos.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien sabe cuántas bajas tienen los ukras hasta el momento?



ninguna, son inmortales


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Todo esto que te planteas es lo mismo que me llevo yo planteando desde hace unos meses: Todo este movimiento es demasiado grande, demasiado exagerado.
> Se están sacrificando un montón de vacas sagradas: La neutralidad de Suiza, la reputación del dólar y de los bancos internacionales de reservas, la propia unión europea (con Alemania al frente), la economía mundial, etc y se está forzando a cientos de países a elegir un bando u otro.
> 
> Yo al principio pensaba en que esto estaba planeado: Tercera guerra mundial, gran reset, cambio climático, peak oil, etc, pero sinceramente ya pienso que todo esto es una chapuza de proporciones bíblicas. Una chapuza en la cual se han metido y ya no saben salir de ella más que dando patadas al frente.
> ...



vale si es una chapuza pero como arreglamos esto, con una masacre generalizada, los políticos o nosotros id pensándolo


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Pues en España el 70% o más lo creen a pies juntillas....


----------



## deadbysunrise (7 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> cuando confunda la nintendo con el maletin nuclear...



Si miras los comentarios hay una foto que indica que está bien puesta la medalla. 

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Con todos los respetos. Las matemáticas harán sus multiplicaciones, derivadas o ecuaciones diferenciales estupendamente. Pero eso no basta para que puedan predecir el futuro.
> 
> Para empezar hay que saber cuales son los inputs correctos y como expresarlos .
> 
> ...



si ya te quieres poner creativo, mírate simulaciones matemáticas de Dinámica de Sistemas


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo mismo es que eres retrasado y no entiendes lo que escribo o lo mismo el CM eres tú. No obstante te hago una explicación para niños de tu edad mental:
> 
> 1) La cosa estallará aquí cuando la economía de USA se vaya a tomar por culo.
> 2) La economía de USA aguantará más que la Europea por motivos obvios.
> ...



preferiría UN CRONOGRAMA CON LOS EVENTOS BIEN DEFINIDOS


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Lo mismo es que eres retrasado y no entiendes lo que escribo o lo mismo el CM eres tú. No obstante te hago una explicación para niños de tu edad mental:
> 
> 1) La cosa estallará aquí cuando la economía de USA se vaya a tomar por culo.
> 2) La economía de USA aguantará más que la Europea por motivos obvios.
> ...



HAZME EL CROQUIS MAJO.......... unos cuantos mensajes mas atras,vaticinando el apocalipsis usano,y en mensajes mas recientes,pronosticando un cancer terminal para Europa y poco mas que una gripe para yanquilandia.Aclarate coño.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hablas por las amenazas permanentes de la OTAN de todo orden? De las amenazas que son las bases de la OTAN?
> 
> O directamente hablamos de los cientos de miles de iraquíes muertos, o de Yugoslavia, o Palestina, o..., Porque eso ya no son amenazas, son hechos



Joder macho, qué puta obsesión con la OTAN, colega....
Eso también es síntoma de inferioridad...

"Ej que la OTAN" es el nuevo meme


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * Josep Borrell: "La UE no quiere una guerra con Rusia" *
> 
> 
> El máximo representante diplomático de la UE defendió la efectividad de las sanciones del bloque como herramienta principal contra Moscú.
> ...



Cuando estos imbeciles hablan del precio a pagar tan a la ligera sin saber que hay gente que esta empezando a hacer la compra en "Caritas" y niños que van a pasar el invierno congelados de frios en sus casas es que me da asco y grima y ganas de partirle la cara aunque sean un viejecito que tendría que estar en el asilo .... Yo les obligaría a que sus nietas pasaran el invierno sin calefacción y a que sus familias pasarn el año con la compra del "Caritas" a base de lentejas de la operación kilo de turno para que vieran lo que significa el precio a pagar y entonces veríamos. Para el precio a pagar es decir que hay que pagar un precio en la tele para otra mucha gente es ver a sus hijos sin posibilidades de hacer nada. Sencillamente repugnante esta gente jugando con el bienestar y la libertad del resto. Si esto es Europa, Europa no tiene sentido.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Sobre los contraataques


Prácticamente desde la consolidación del avance ruso en Donbass, fundamentalmente en Lugansk, pero, sobre todo en el sur de Ucrania, Kiev ha afirmado repetidamente que su contraataque está por lleg…




slavyangrad.es











Sobre los contraataques


07/07/2022


Prácticamente desde la consolidación del avance ruso en Donbass, fundamentalmente en Lugansk, pero, sobre todo en el sur de Ucrania, Kiev ha afirmado repetidamente que su contraataque está por llegar. Más interesada en recuperar Jerson y la parte de Zaporozhie controlada por las tropas rusas que el destruido y _prorruso_ Donbass, el esperado contraataque ha dependido siempre del suministro de armas occidentales. Esas perspectivas de victoria y recuperación de los territorios perdidos han sido, y seguirán siendo, el principal argumento de Kiev para exigir un constante suministro de armamento cada vez más pesado. Aunque el prometido contraataque debía dar resultados en junio, ese mes pasó sin grandes avances y algunos oficiales ucranianos comienzan ya a prometer éxitos futuros el próximo mes de agosto.


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Sobre la cuestión de las perspectivas de ofensivas más o menos a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante el verano de 2022. Con las actuales tendencias, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuentan con dos operaciones realistas.

La primera es en la zona de Krivoy Rog-Nikopol. La tarea ahí es apretar contra la cabeza de puente de las tropas rusas en la margen derecha, eliminar la amenaza sobre Krivoy Rog y Nikopol y empujar a las fuerzas rusas directamente hacia Jerson. Por supuesto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen los efectivos necesarios para un asalto, mismo motivo por el que un ataque sobre Jerson desde Nikolaev no promete éxito seguro. Pero la eliminación de esa cabeza de puente por sí sola ya puede ser presentada como una victoria.

La segunda opción en la zona de Zaporozhie. Pueden intentar tomar Vasilevka, avanzar sobre Pologi y, si el desarrollo de los acontecimientos es favorable, hacia Tokmak. Con base en Zaporozhie, se puede realizar una acumulación de fuerzas en el frente de Orejovo-Guliaipole. Una ofensiva de este tipo mostraría la voluntad de impedir cualquier intento ruso de aspirar a controlar la región de Zaporozhie.

En tercer lugar, son posibles contraataques locales en las zonas de Járkov, Izium y Donetsk, pero ahí las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pueden contar con éxitos significativos a causa de la superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en términos de artillería y aviación. Las tropas rusas se pueden beneficiar de esas acciones contraofensivas si estas son detectadas a tiempo, ya que en ese caso es posible infligir serias bajas de personal y equipamiento en las unidades más preparadas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a corto plazo.

Las principales dificultades para cualquier intento de contraataque por parte de las tropas ucranianas radican en que gran parte de la asistencia de Occidente y las unidades disponibles han sido enviadas a Donbass para aguantar el frente, lo que impide acumular las reservas que serían necesarias. Sin embargo, el trabajo en este sentido está en marcha y es realista pensar en la segunda mitad de julio y agosto como momento elegido. No hay que subestimar la preparación del oponente para este tipo de acciones, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que, por motivos políticos, Estados Unidos necesita algún tipo de victoria militar antes de las elecciones legislativas de otoño.

La ausencia de victorias tendría consecuencias no solo para el entorno de Zelensky, sino para la administración Biden, que sería criticada, entre otras cosas por no suministrar asistencia militar efectiva a Zelensky. La cuestión se ha convertido ya en un factor en la política nacional, por lo que se puede contar con que habrá, esté el Ejército Ucraniano preparado para ello o no, una ofensiva ucraniana este verano. Esto supone que habrá un papel importante para la inteligencia, que debería revelar de antemano las preparaciones de tales ofensivas y garantizar el tiempo necesario para detener los esfuerzos del oponente.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No amenaza. Recuerda y avisa con parsimonia. Los nenazas globalistas consideráis amenaza todo lo que se sale del rodillo ortodoxo imperial.



El globalismo es matonismo de patio de colegio llevado a la geopolítica. Pareciera que eligen a sus ministros y generales haciendo un casting para el abusón de Porkys o una de esas.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuando estos imbeciles hablan del precio a pagar tan a la ligera sin saber que hay gente que esta empezando a hacer la compra en "Caritas" y niños que van a pasar el invierno congelados de frios en sus casas es que me da asco y grima y ganas de partirle la cara aunque sean un viejecito que tendría que estar en el asilo .... Yo les obligaría a que sus nietas pasaran el invierno sin calefacción y a que sus familias pasarn el año con la compra del "Caritas" a base de lentejas de la operación kilo de turno para que vieran lo que significa el precio a pagar y entonces veríamos. Para el precio a pagar es decir que hay que pagar un precio en la tele para otra mucha gente es ver a sus hijos sin posibilidades de hacer nada. Sencillamente repugnante esta gente jugando con el bienestar y la libertad del resto. Si esto es Europa, Europa no tiene sentido.



Al menos creo que ni rusos ni chinos nos van a inundar con crocodile y otros opiáceos. Simplemente nos moriremos de frío y hambre hasta que decidamos hacer una buena poda de las ramas de arriba, que no dejan crecer nada por debajo y quitan todo el sol.
Tapan el sol, lo de diógenes cobra un nuevo sentido.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien sabe cuántas bajas tienen los ukras hasta el momento?



Hace dos semanas se hablaba de 200.000 bajas entre muertos, heridos, prisioneros y desertores.
Pero probablemente sean más, viendo las llamadas desesperadas a la movilización, de Ucrania.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

cómo van esas cositas chulas?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No te olvides de China que también tiene una larga frontera con China
> 
> Y ni de coña van a dejar en sus fronteras un pais aliado de USA y mucho menos en la OTAN (que de todas formas queda un tanto lejos del Atlántico Norte ...)
> 
> ...



De hecho solo hay que fijarse en su ubicación
China afganistan rusia iran 
Todos enemigos de EEUU
Jamás dejarían que sobreviviera como estado siendo aliado de EEUU
Es un país interior todo su comercio exterior depende sobre todo de la voluntad de rusia y china


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 Jul 2022)

Resumen militar 6.7.2022
Hilo: En la dirección de #Slavyansk, las fuerzas rusas capturaron #spirne. La lucha ya está ocurriendo en ivano-darivka. Hay rumores de que las fuerzas rusas también capturaron #Vyimka, pero esto significaría que las fuerzas rusas ya capturaron a ivano-darivka. 1/3


En la dirección de #bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas capturaron #novoluganske. Más tarde, las fuerzas rusas/PMC Wagner también capturaron #vershina #zaitseve y #kodema. Así lo confirmó hoy el grupo Wagner. Las fuerzas ucranianas en la planta de Vuhlehirsk están atrapadas. 2/3
2do mapa: @DefensePolitics



En la dirección #kharkov la lucha continúa. Las fuerzas rusas bombardean las posiciones de las AFU. Las fuerzas rusas están tratando de capturar a #udy, #prudyanka, sosnovka, #pytomnyk y svetlichnoye. 3/3


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La primera versión de su modelo salió en 2007. Asistí a una conferencia que dio en 2008. En la rueda de preguntas final y a la vista de las gráficas, alguien le preguntó cuando creía ella que iba a empezar ese descenso y ella respondió: "Según mis cálculos, inmediatamente" y seguido ocurrió la quiebra de Lehman Brothers.
> 
> Y desde entonces, pequeñas aparentes recuperaciones para seguir bajando
> Ojalá esta mujer se haya equivocado en sus cálculos, de verdad que lo deseo, pero la realidad se impone.
> ...



es un clásico la verdad esta ay fuera pero Scully ha envejecido tiene el culo caído y celulitico y ya no nos pone palote un abrazo compañero


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

Mientras Europa se aprieta el cinturón, Rusia descubre más gas y más petroleo para el que se lo quiera comprar.





__





Rosneft discovers new Arctic gas field


Russian state owned oil and gas producer Rosneft said Dec. 9 that it has discovered a large new gas field in the Arctic Kara Sea.




www.spglobal.com













Rosneft makes new Arctic discovery, compares Kara Sea with Gulf of Mexico and Middle East


The new field in the Kara Sea holds an estimated 800 billion cubic meters of natural gas and is named after Soviet war hero Marshal Zhukov




thebarentsobserver.com













Rosneft Finds 'Unique' Gas Field in the Arctic


Russian oil and gas giant Rosneft has said it has discovered a new 'unique' offshore gas field in the Arctic with total reserves…




www.oedigital.com


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al menos creo que ni rusos ni chinos nos van a inundar con crocodile y otros opiáceos. Simplemente nos moriremos de frío y hambre hasta que decidamos hacer una buena poda de las ramas de arriba, que no dejan crecer nada por debajo y quitan todo el sol.
> Tapan el sol, lo de diógenes cobra un nuevo sentido.



y lo creas o no el forero seronoser ni siquiera nos pondrá fotos de rusas buenorras para que entremos en calor, por que las sanciones del antonio president to spain le afectan.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> De hecho solo hay que fijarse en su ubicación
> China afganistan rusia iran
> Todos enemigos de EEUU
> Jamás dejarían que sobreviviera como estado siendo aliado de EEUU
> Es un país interior todo su comercio exterior depende sobre todo de la voluntad de rusia y china



Tienen algo peor que las bombas nucelares, poca broma con los kazajos.


----------



## chemarin (7 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Rusia prohibió la exportación de petróleo kazajo tras la promesa de Tokayev de aumentar los suministros a Europa Rusia deja de exportar petróleo kazajo tras una nueva serie de declaraciones del presidente Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, quien ofreció ayudar a Europa a hacer frente a la crisis energética.



Siempre me sorprenden los dirigentes mundiales, en este caso del presidente kazajo, cuesta creer que tenga tan bajo nivel para no darse cuenta de que vender petróleo ruso a los enemigos de Rusia iba a cabrear a Rusia, y si no es retrasado mental y sí se da cuenta, ¿por qué provoca a Rusia?


----------



## ATDTn (7 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 23 de marzo: Rusia solo tiene munición para 2 semanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta gente es gilipollas.
Solo en transnistria tendrán munición de sobra.
Y ya Rusia...


----------



## dabuti (7 Jul 2022)

UKR debe retroceder antes de empezar la reconquista según los ángulos. 









Según el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ucrania tiene que retroceder en el frente del Donbás


Tras la captura de Lisichansk por parte de Rusia y el control de la región oriental de Lugansk en Ucrania, las fuerzas ucranianas tendrían que retro




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## cobasy (7 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No parece que fuera así,muchos eran simpatizantes de trump, veteranos del ejército, expolicias , y mucho friki conspiracionista, habría también trabajadores descontentos, pero los menos.



Eso entendía yo. Si


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas en Europa toca nuevos máximos, 1900 dólares por mil metros cúbicos.


----------



## Snowball (7 Jul 2022)

Los polacos se la están jugando 

*Belarus Threatens To Strike Poland If Cross-Border "Provocations" Launched

*


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los polacos se la están jugando
> 
> *Belarus Threatens To Strike Poland If Cross-Border "Provocations" Launched
> 
> *



Yo creo que la misión de Bielorrusia, encomendada por Rusia, es detener a los polacos si estos intentan entrar en el oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## dabuti (7 Jul 2022)

Putin a punto de caer....   
Ah no, es BOcazas JOhnson.









Más de 50 miembros del Gobierno abandonan a Johnson


Boris Johnson finalmente ha tirado la toalla después de que más de 50 miembros del Gabinete le hayan abandonado en las últimas horas. Desde que Rishi Sunak y Sajid Javid...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin a punto de caer....
> Ah no, es BOcazas JOhnson.
> 
> 
> ...



Según la Bodas, Bautizos y Comuniones.

Este hilo ya informó con detalle en su día de la votación de confianza entre los miembros del partido conservador y parecia claro que salía muy tocado.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (7 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Putin a punto de caer....
> Ah no, es BOcazas JOhnson.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso suele ocurrir en la democracias...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No asustes a la gente con estupideces, no estamos en 1914, ni en 1939...
> Una guerra contra Rusia acabara en horas.



Europa puede aguantar más, creo que hasta meses.


----------



## Treefrog (7 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Efectivamente. Así, desde esta perspectiva ¿qué cojones tan grave está sucediendo para que la neutral Suiza se posicione de esta forma? ellos saben que van a perder su estatus de 'banco en B'. Esto confluye con lo que ya dije: en esta hoguera se va a quemar Europa entera, y eso incluye a Suiza.
> 
> Es evidente que eso del 'reset' va en serio. Suiza ya no podrá ser un lugar donde esconder fondos cuando todo esté fiscalizado al desaparecer el dinero en metálico. Supongo que les habrán dicho a los suizos: 'esto es lo que hay, u os plegáis o levantamos la alfombra con todo lo que conlleva'. Y ya sabemos, bueno, sospechamos fundadamente, que por ahí se mueven billones del narcotráfico y demás actividades ilegales desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



Todo apunta a un colapso del sistema finaciero, lo que tiene mucha lógica, dado que los "activos" financieros superan en más de un orden de magnitud al mundo físico. Que Suiza no reaccione para mi es el canario en la mina.

Eso no quita que pueda haber temas de mayor relevancia como catástrofes naturales, escasez de recursos por sobreexplotación, por ejemplo. Pero el problema causado por el modelo económico basado en la deuda y el crecimiento perpetuo, tiene que terminar en lágrimas, no creo que haya una salida elegante. Me parece imposible poner a todos los actores con poder de acuerdo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si Alemania se echa a la calle se presentará una situación interesante.



Todo el que salga a protestar será calificado como prorruso por teleOTAN, radioOTAN y prensaOTAN.

Todo lo que les pase lo tendrán bien merecido.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Todo apunta a un colapso del sistema finaciero, lo que tiene mucha lógica, dado que los "activos" financieros superan en más de un orden de magnitud al mundo físico. Que Suiza no reaccione para mi es el canario en la mina.
> 
> Eso no quita que pueda haber temas de mayor relevancia como catástrofes naturales, escasez de recursos por sobreexplotación, por ejemplo. Pero el problema causado por el modelo económico basado en la deuda y el crecimiento perpetuo, tiene que terminar en lágrimas, no creo que haya una salida elegante. Me parece imposible poner a todos los actores con poder de acuerdo.



Es la tormenta perfecta; cambios en la naturaleza que no tienen nada que ver con la actividad humana, el peak oil, un modelo económico que se está desmoronando... Todo se ha combinado, y no parece que vengan tiempos tranquilos, más bien todo lo contrario.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jul 2022)

Las mujeres de una aldea de Transcarpatia impidiendo la reclutación de sus hombres.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Boris Johnson deja el cargo de primer ministro*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Gran Bretaña comenzó la transferencia de tanques a Polonia "por si acaso"*


Londres ordenó enviar una compañía de tanques Challenger 2 a Polonia, fortaleciendo así el flanco este de la OTAN. Esto, en particular, fue declarado en su cuenta en una de las redes sociales occidentales por el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia, Mariusz Blaszczak 

Según el ministro, los tanques británicos que lleguen "por si acaso" fortalecerán las fuerzas de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte que ya se encuentran en territorio polaco, fortaleciendo la capacidad de defensa de Polonia en el contexto de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, no se especifican los términos de la estancia del Challenger 2 en Polonia.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa británico ordenó enviar un gran contingente militar a la parte oriental de Europa, cuyo número total será de unos 8 mil soldados. El personal militar se desplegará en un vasto territorio, desde Finlandia hasta Macedonia del Norte. Además, se enviarán a Europa varias decenas de tanques y un centenar de vehículos blindados.

Mientras tanto, anteriormente The Times publicó un artículo en el que, basándose en datos estadísticos sobre la composición de las fuerzas armadas británicas, se concluye que en caso de hostilidades reales del Reino Unido contra Rusia, las primeras durarán solo un par de días. . La razón es la falta de armas en el ejército británico y el bajo nivel de entrenamiento y equipamiento de los soldados británicos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (7 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Qué payasos... vergüenza ajena.



Están en su Patria y son patriotas.

Cada uno en su casa que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 11:46

El avión ruso golpeó al ejército ucraniano que aterrizó en la isla Zmeiny, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Como resultado de un ataque con misiles, algunos ucranianos murieron, el resto huyó en dirección a Primorsky (región de Odessa). “En el contexto de los fracasos militares y la retirada masiva de las tropas ucranianas en el Donbass (…), se intentó entregar simbólicamente la bandera a la isla”, explicó el departamento. “Alrededor de las 5 am, varios militares ucranianos desembarcaron de un bote a motor y se tomaron fotografías con la bandera”


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Ojo a esto, al imperio le sale otro frente más en Asia, esta vez han cometido un error fatal, eligiendo a la víctima equivocada, espero que Rusia sepa aprovecharlo y esta vez sea el principio del fin de los USA, que no salga indemne de esta.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

*La OTAN devorando a un hijo
Francisco de Goya y Lucientes*
Óleo sobre lienzo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Lituania se negará a crear "corredores verdes" para el tránsito a Kaliningrado*
El asesor del presidente de Lituania, Skaisgiryte, dijo que el país no aceptará un corredor verde para el tránsito a Kaliningrado.


7 julio 2022 11:01


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Jul 2022)

_El 'Nord Stream 1' parará su actividad. En teoría, serán solo 11 días por un problema de mantenimiento pero nadie puede hoy asegurar que volverá a abrir. En concreto, se trata del motor de una turbina que se rompió. Lo mandaron a Canadá para arreglarlo y ahora *la empresa Siemens-Energy ha confirmado a laSexta Clave que no puede volver a llevar a Rusia por las sanciones.*_

Vaya, que mala suerte. A comprar gas a los usanos al doble o triple de precio


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Lituania se negará a crear "corredores verdes" para el tránsito a Kaliningrado*
> El asesor del presidente de Lituania, Skaisgiryte, dijo que el país no aceptará un corredor verde para el tránsito a Kaliningrado.
> 
> 
> 7 julio 2022 11:01



¿Por qué debería? 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Francotirador supermodelo brasileño destruido durante el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra un grupo de mercenarios cerca de Kharkov*
Ayer, 16:19
29

En Kharkov, bajo los golpes de las fuerzas armadas rusas, murió una supermodelo y francotiradora brasileña de 39 años, Talita do Valli. Junto con ella, varios otros mercenarios fueron destruidos.

brasileño permaneció en Ucrania durante tres semanas, habiendo llegado a Jarkov desde Kyiv en busca de trabajo como “soldado de fortuna”.

Anteriormente, du Valli participó en "misiones humanitarias" en otros puntos críticos del mundo. Entonces, la supermodelo trabajó como francotiradora durante la lucha contra ISIS (una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia) en Irak.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

Los líderes mundiales se apresuran a cancelar sus citas con Erdogan mientras se extiende el rumor de la "maldición de Boris"


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

¿Qué democracia?


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Jul 2022)

nazi muerto abono para el campo, silencio y paz, ya no harán mas dano a la gente de bien. Para las putas ratas del foro y en especial para el regodeamuertos del @*_* Рокоссовский valiente hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Snowball (7 Jul 2022)

"Ayúdanos Obi Wan Putin, eres nuestra última esperanza "









SL President calls Russian counterpart, seeks credit support to import fuel


President Gotabaya Rajapaksa has sought an offer of credit support from Russian President Vladimir Putin to import fuel to Sri Lanka to ride out the current economic challenges




www.adaderana.lk


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Por qué debería?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




para que las fábricas alemanas en Polonia no paren por falta de gas, por ejemplo

los polonios sois la pera, mojáis las bragas tontánicas por 1000 km de frontera en finlandia y a cambio vais a recuperar las fronteras de la URSS. 

pero peor es la estúpida unión europeda que renuncia a una proyección continental hasta el océano Pacífico


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Por qué debería?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Para no pasar más frio y más hambre?

Como país "soberano" que haga lo que le de la gana, luego que no vengan llorando.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Vendido por un cuarto de millón: cómo los cañones autopropulsados franceses "César" terminaron en Rusia*


El personal militar ucraniano se dedica a la venta de armas suministradas por Occidente a un lado a un costo reducido. La edición búlgara Bulgarian Military llega a tales conclusiones después de sumergirse en el tema de la "desaparición" de las monturas de artillería autopropulsada César francesa. 

Dos cañones autopropulsados de fabricación francesa fueron vendidos por un grupo de soldados de la UAF a través de un "distribuidor militar" por $ 120,000 cada uno. Así, el importe total de la transacción ascendió a cerca de un cuarto de millón. El precio real de una instalación de Caesar es de unos 7 millones de dólares. Por lo tanto, los obuses extranjeros terminaron en Rusia.

Soldados ucranianos corruptos están involucrados en el comercio ilegal de armas para obtener el máximo beneficio, y no se trata solo del caso del obús.

- enfatiza la publicación, utilizando información de sus fuentes en París e Interpol.

La Organización Internacional de Policía está al tanto de lo que está sucediendo con las armas en Ucrania. El secretario general de Interpol, Juergen Stock, cree que ni siquiera Washington se da cuenta de la escala total del contrabando de armas en Ucrania.

El comercio de armas se lleva a cabo con la complicidad tácita de los gobiernos occidentales, que sin pensarlo suministran ayuda militar a Ucrania y no verifican exactamente cómo terminan siendo utilizadas sus armas.

- considera Stock (cita del Ejército búlgaro).

En este momento, ambos obuses franceses se encuentran en la empresa Uralvagonzavod. De gran interés para los especialistas militares de Rusia es el sistema para guiar y coordinar el fuego de una unidad autopropulsada.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para no pasar más frio y más hambre?
> 
> Como país "soberano" que haga lo que le de la gana, luego que no vengan llorando.



Están en su derecho a hacerlo, pero es bien sabido que todos los actos tienen sus consecuencias. Cuando planeas algo, has de contar con eso; y en función de ello, actúas o no.


----------



## Julc (7 Jul 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> cuando confunda la nintendo con el maletin nuclear...



Y parecía que el mundo se estaba volviendo loco por darle voz a Greta Majareta.
Madre de Dios, estamos muertos.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

Lo he hecho deprisa y corriendo.
Pero se entiende bien.
Ya solo quedan 6.

El representante de la 9ª economía, en el Grupo de las 7 economías principales, ya no está.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> para que las fábricas alemanas en Polonia no paren por falta de gas, por ejemplo
> 
> los polonios sois la pera, mojáis las bragas tontánicas por 1000 km de frontera en finlandia y a cambio vais a recuperar las fronteras de la URSS.
> 
> pero peor es la estúpida unión europeda que renuncia a una proyección continental hasta el océano Pacífico



Pero sí ya tenemos la fronteras de la época de la guerra fría. Polonia es el que menos preocupado debe estar por el gas. El volumen de intercambio comercial entre Alemania y Polonia triplica el volumen entre Alemania y Rusia pero no lo vemos reflejado en las relaciones políticas.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he hecho deprisa y corriendo.
> Pero se entiende bien.
> Ya solo quedan 6.
> 
> ...



Y decia el pelucon inglés que Putin debe caer...lol


----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las mujeres de una aldea de Transcarpatia impidiendo la reclutación de sus hombres.



*¡¡El reclutamiento!!*

reclutamiento
1. m. Acción y efecto de reclutar.

2. m. Conjunto de reclutas de un año.
caja de reclutamiento

*https://dle.rae.es/reclutamiento*


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Eso suele ocurrir en la democracias...



Pués a ver si ocurre lo suficientemente deprisa y empiezan a cambiar las cosas porque a este paso no es que no lleguemos a fin de mes es que no lo vamos a empezar ... Todos los presidentes de Europa de uno en uno deberían caer o incluso mejor, acabar en la carcel, por traicionar los intereses de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Jul 2022)

Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Lituania se negará a crear "corredores verdes" para el tránsito a Kaliningrado*
> El asesor del presidente de Lituania, Skaisgiryte, dijo que el país no aceptará un corredor verde para el tránsito a Kaliningrado.
> 
> 
> 7 julio 2022 11:01



Porque lo firmaron en un tratado en el cual se fijaron sus fronteras y una de las condiciones era asegurar ese corredor de mercancias y pasajeros entre Rusia y Kaliningrado y porque sus socios de la UE se lo estan pidiendo para evitar tener problemas mayores ... Los lituanos puede que no tengan problemas de gas o de calefacción o les de igual pero el resto de los ciudadanos de la UE se juegan mucho. La próxima reunión UE en la que Lituania requiera algo o una modificación legislativa o simplemente fondos FEDER o de la PAC entonces posiblemente se acordará de este bonito gesto hacía el resto y no tardará en ocurrir que se encuentre en esa situación. Con esto queda demostrada que algunos países UE no deberían estar en la UE puesto que le importan más los intereses anglos que los de la UE.


----------



## McRotor (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he hecho deprisa y corriendo.
> Pero se entiende bien.
> Ya solo quedan 6.
> 
> ...





Droguiiiiiii! donde estas ratita?  

Ni cotiza que Putin los jubila a todos en el cargo.


----------



## vil. (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he hecho deprisa y corriendo.
> Pero se entiende bien.
> Ya solo quedan 6.
> 
> ...



La pregunta que tocaría es quíen será el siguiente???... y conste que a Boris lo tienen que sacar de ahí a hostias y es su propio partido quíen lo saca, que no es él ni los ciudadanos en principio, pero sí la situación en la que el partido queda...

Dónde se celebran siguientes elecciones importantes fuera ya de Inglaterra????


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.



Su propio partido le puso como candidato y su propio partido le ha quitado ... Lo mismo le paso a su antecesora. Poco cambiará en todo caso la actitud del nuevo, la magía de la democracia permite cambiar lideres y partido pero las políticas permanecen aunque sean las que el ciudadano quiere cambiar. En todo caso en España por ejemplo no hay alternativa clara a que se cambien las políticas salvo la CUP.


----------



## Artedi (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.



Como el italiano, como la von der Lerden, como Burrell... el futuro, amigos!


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las mujeres de una aldea de Transcarpatia impidiendo la reclutación de sus hombres.



es que si se los llevan quien curra y se las folla?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

*Alemania impone restricciones al suministro de agua caliente por falta de recursos energéticos*
Hoy, 12:56


Las autoridades gubernamentales y municipales de Alemania temen una mayor reducción en el suministro de gas de Rusia. Por lo tanto, en Alemania se introdujo otra restricción para la población, que se relaciona con el suministro de agua caliente debido a la falta de recursos energéticos de la Federación Rusa. 

Esto llamó la atención del diario alemán Bild, que comparó la situación actual del país con las dificultades de la posguerra. Además, la publicación señala que los problemas de suministro acaban de comenzar y las perspectivas futuras no son alentadoras.

Después del final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la gente buscaba papas en los campos y se lavaba con agua fría. En una cooperativa de vivienda en Sajonia, donde viven 14.000 personas, algunos residentes todavía recuerdan esto

- descrito en la publicación de la vida en la Alemania de la posguerra.

Por ejemplo, un ex minero, Heinz Mattner, de 95 años, vive en una de las casas del mencionado complejo residencial. Dijo que el agua caliente solo está disponible de 05:00 am a 10:00 pm, es decir. no todo el día. Al mismo tiempo, hace mucho frío por la noche............

La publicación también encontró que en otros 600 apartamentos, el agua caliente se suministra de manera diferente e incluso más estandarizada: entre las 04:00 y las 08:00 de la mañana, las 11:00 y las 13:00 de la tarde, las 17:00 y las 21:00. Por la tarde. Y la lavandería se lleva a cabo solo de acuerdo con el horario. Las razones de dicho racionamiento se explican de manera simple: se trata de medidas necesarias para el ahorro de energía.

Fue tan malo sólo después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. ¿Qué debe hacer la gente cuando llega a casa del trabajo por la noche?

- asevera y al mismo tiempo hace la pregunta de un anciano pensionado que ha trabajado toda su vida por el bien del país y de la sociedad, resume el medio.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (7 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque lo firmaron en un tratado en el cual se fijaron sus fronteras y una de las condiciones era asegurar ese corredor de mercancias y pasajeros entre Rusia y Kaliningrado y porque sus socios de la UE se lo estan pidiendo para evitar tener problemas mayores ... Los lituanos puede que no tengan problemas de gas o de calefacción o les de igual pero el resto de los ciudadanos de la UE se juegan mucho. La próxima reunión UE en la que Lituania requiera algo o una modificación legislativa o simplemente fondos FEDER o de la PAC entonces posiblemente se acordará de este bonito gesto hacía el resto y no tardará en ocurrir que se encuentre en esa situación. Con esto queda demostrada que algunos países UE no deberían estar en la UE puesto que le importan más los intereses anglos que los de la UE.



Población Lituania: 2,7 millones y bajando.

Tal como están montadas las cosas la UE es disfuncional.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

*El Estado Mayor desmintió la mentira sobre la destrucción del sistema HIMARS.
*
La información difundida por la propaganda rusa sobre la supuesta destrucción del sistema de artillería estadounidense HIMARS, entregado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, es falsa.

El Estado Mayor destaca que los sistemas de misiles HIMARS "golpean constantemente los puntos estratégicamente importantes del enemigo, lo que conduce a enormes pérdidas de equipos, personal y logística de las fuerzas de ocupación".

UN.


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Vendido por un cuarto de millón: cómo los cañones autopropulsados franceses "César" terminaron en Rusia*
> 
> 
> El personal militar ucraniano se dedica a la venta de armas suministradas por Occidente a un lado a un costo reducido. La edición búlgara Bulgarian Military llega a tales conclusiones después de sumergirse en el tema de la "desaparición" de las monturas de artillería autopropulsada César francesa.
> ...


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania impone restricciones al suministro de agua caliente por falta de recursos energéticos*
> Hoy, 12:56
> 
> 
> ...



Impensable como todo lo que esta ocurriendo desde hace dos años. Cada vez pienso en que hay algo que no nos cuentan en todo este tinglado porque no es ni medio normal y no, no se trata de defender la democracia en Ucrania, la democracia en Ucrania les importa lo mismo que la democracia en Arabia Saudi ... Nuestros lideres nos han vendido.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

La posición de UK es una posición de partido, no de 1 hombre.
Si cambian a Boris por otra persona seguirán ayudando activamente a Ucrania


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.



Dedo, para nada. En las elecciones de UK (como en la de España), se vota a unos diputados que son los que despues se ponen de acuerdo y eligen a un primer ministro. Si ese, por a o por b deja de serlo, eligen a otro.

Legalmente tu votas a un representante de tu circunscripcion (que generalmente nadie se informa de quien es), no a quien quieras que sea el Primer Ministro de Su Majestac.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La posición de UK es una posición de partido, no de 1 hombre.
> Si cambian a Boris por otra persona seguirán ayudando activamente a Ucrania



Salvo que eso signifique el fin del partido ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

A pesar de las pérdidas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan suministrando regularmente armas y municiones al ejército ruso.

Un nuevo lote de armas que las tropas ucranianas dejaron amablemente a nuestras fuerzas.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojo a esto, al imperio le sale otro frente más en Asia, esta vez han cometido un error fatal, eligiendo a la víctima equivocada, espero que Rusia sepa aprovecharlo y esta vez sea el principio del fin de los USA, que no salga indemne de esta.



USA ya estaba luchando en este frente, contra China y su campaña de "colonización" por lo civil-financiero, de los puertos srilankeses.
*El nuevo puerto de Colombo podría convertirse en una 'colonia china'*









El nuevo puerto de Colombo podría convertirse en una 'colonia china'


Formaría parte de un intercambio en el que Sri Lanka obtuvo un nuevo préstamo de Beijing. El acuerdo también incluiría la futura gestión del puerto de Hambantota, ac




www.asianews.it





Por supuesto, no podía faltar la inefable "*embajadora de Estados Unidos*" (siempre hay una charo siniestra yankie en todos estos mejunjes....)

"_Estados Unidos también se ha mostrado molesto con el proyecto de ley. El 10 de abril, la embajadora de Estados Unidos en Colombo Alaina B. Teplitz dijo que la medida debe tener en cuenta el impacto económico del nuevo puerto: "Una de las consecuencias no deseadas podría ser la creación de un refugio para lavadores de dinero y otro tipo de operadores nefastos". La enviada de Washington afirmó que "un entorno comercial permisivo" puede favorecer la proliferación de actividades "ilegales"._"

Resumen de acontecimentos:
China prestó una ingente cantidad de dinero a Sri Lanka (fuentes mencionan unos 5.000 M $). Dinero que Sri Lanka no estaba en condiciones de devolver, en pagos dinerarios y dentro de los plazos.
Cap problema:
Me "alquilas" un puerto durante 99 años (para no abusar), y no todo, solo el 70 %.
China contenta, Sri Lanka contenta.








Sri Lanka vuelve a mirar a China, pero sólo por necesidad económica


Pese a que el nuevo Gobierno de Sri Lanka prometió equilibrar las relaciones exteriores de la isla alejándose de China, su tradicional aliado, hoy terminó por arrendarle su estratégico puerto meridion




www.efe.com





Año 2021, a la vista de lo anterior, China pone sobre la mesa 500 M $ más, para ampliar a un segundo puerto (y zona económica relacionada).

USA comienza a percibir oler a cuerno (de dragón) quemado, y mueve sus habituales fichas de desestabilización política y presión-colapso económico.
Y sí, logran "defaultear" la deuda pública del Estado, incluyendo riesgo país, y el corte de suministro de petróleo por deudas pendientes de "la" refinería de Sri Lanka.
No tienen combustible, y nadie les vende.

Y claro, Rusia ve la oportunidad, y acuerda una venta a crédito (ya me lo pagarás, cuando puedas y te vaya bien), y se mete en el fregado srilankés hasta el dormitorio.
*Colombo negocia con Moscú el suministro de combustible barato*









Colombo negocia con Moscú el suministro de combustible barato


En este momento el crudo es la opción más barata para Sri Lanka, que hace pocas semanas se declaró en quiebra. Preocupación por la posibilidad de un embargo europeo. Largas




www.asianews.it





Así que ahora USA tiene que luchar en TRES frentes a la vez en Sri Lanka:
a.- Recuperar el prestigio, aprecio e influencia en el gobierno y la sociedad srilankesa (difícil, si les has intentado montar una revolución de colorines, y llevar el país al default...)
b.- Contrarrestar la gran influencia y presencia de China.
c.- Ver como digiere la nueva e influyente (y necesaria e imprescindible) presencia económica y geopolítica de Rusia, justo en el culo entre la Quinta Flota (la del Indico occidental) y la Flota del Pacífico (la del Pacífico occidental).


----------



## vil. (7 Jul 2022)

EE.UU. no cuenta en esto... su forma de elección con respeto del presidente y sus partidos tienen tintes bastante diferenciales...

Salvo que la hecatombe fuese algo surrealista, no le va a afectar para nada las elecciones próximas a Biden... y ni con ello...

Salvo que los republicanos iniciasen un proceso de destitución en función de que entendiesen que está incapacitado mentalmente... je...


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

"Los propagandistas rusos discuten descaradamente en la televisión cómo se venderán los cereales y cultivos ucranianos robados de la región de Kherson."


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Impensable como todo lo que esta ocurriendo desde hace dos años. Cada vez pienso en que hay algo que no nos cuentan en todo este tinglado porque no es ni medio normal y no, no se trata de defender la democracia en Ucrania, la democracia en Ucrania les importa lo mismo que la democracia en Arabia Saudi ... Nuestros lideres nos han vendido.



vientos fétidos con misma germánica pronto llegaran aquí.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Borrell añadió que las industrias *automotriz*, de *aviación* y de *petróleo* serán las más afectadas por las sanciones.



En las dos primeras industrias se volveran mas fuertes e independientes, por la semi-autarquia impuesta y en la industria del petroleo estan ganando mas que antes de las sanciones, los rusos solo pueden dar las gracias a los europeos.

*Gracias Europa, ahora somos una nacion mas unida y fuerte !!!*


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> El nuevo puerto de Colombo podría convertirse en una 'colonia china'



Sri Lanka, Birmania y otros muchos paises, los chinos exportan su poblacion, luego se hacen con la economia del pais y en la tercera fase ponen a politicos pro-chinos al frente del gobierno.

PD- La China comunista es un peligro regional para sus vecinos asiaticos y mientras los EEUU se entretienen en Ucrania, China esta armandose hasta los dientes y a toda velocidad.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania resiste en el Donbás infligiendo "bajas significativas" a Rusia.*

La reacción ucraniana estaría dando buenos resultados en el frente de la *guerra*. "Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas avanzan en varias direcciones tácticas, en particular en el sur, en la región de *Jerson* y* Zaporiyia*. No renunciaremos a nuestra tierra: todo el territorio de *Ucrania* será ucraniano", explicó el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en un mensaje de video publicado en su perfil de Facebook.


https://www.elmundo.es/internacional...8-directo.html


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Si se acepta como cierto que los gobiernos europeos creen que sus sanciones colectivas
(que no lo creo), son un instrumento para lograr un cambio de régimen o un cataclismo
de la Federación rusa, los dirigentes de la UE debieran darse cuenta de que el cambio 
de régimen va dirigido a ellos, no a Rusia.


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero sí ya tenemos la fronteras de la época de la guerra fría. Polonia es el que menos preocupado debe estar por el gas. El volumen de intercambio comercial entre Alemania y Polonia triplica el volumen entre Alemania y Rusia pero no lo vemos reflejado en las relaciones políticas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



bueno, antes teníais Kaliningrado, ahora tenéis fronteras nucleares con Bielorrusia, es un cambio no?

en cuanto a relaciones políticas, quizás es que en Alemania no entienden vuestro peculiar sentido del humor cuando arrasáis monumentos del ER o saboteáis el NS2, y luego les pedís más indemnizaciones por la IIGM


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No amenaza. Recuerda y avisa con parsimonia. Los nenazas globalistas consideráis amenaza todo lo que se sale del rodillo ortodoxo imperial.



Hombre, si a mi me dicen que quieren terminar con mi estilo de vida, lo lógico y normal es que me defienda, no sé usted....


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Lo dicho: el euro y la libra se hunden mientras Europa libra una guerra económica contra sí misma:









The euro could sink to 0.9 against the US dollar if Russia cuts off oil supplies to Europe, portfolio manager says


The euro hit a new 20-year low against the dollar Tuesday, and could fall further. An investor told Bloomberg that the euro could fall to $0.90.




markets.businessinsider.com













Pound slides to two-year low against the dollar


Investors flock to the safe haven dollar over concerns about the outlook for UK economic growth.



www.bbc.com


----------



## vil. (7 Jul 2022)

La elección de presidente en EE.UU. no ha sido un ejemplo muy edificante de lo que debería ser una democracia, dado el nivel de participación que suelen tener... algo muy poco adecuado cuando menos al principio de lo que debería ser y parecer una democracia... pero los últimos tiempos...

Lo de ese portatil y la falta total de un mínimo de control por parte de quienes debiesen... incluso para lo que un español está acostumbrado a entender como corruptelas parece excesivo el poco interés que le han dado quienes DEBIESEN gestionar y controlar la gestión...

Pero... tras las elecciones... lo de la gente de color... lo del asalto al capitolio... en fin... algo va mal en esos lares y decir esto desde el paraíso de la corrupción es cuando menos para... 

Pero es lo que hay... y sinceramente me temo que ni aunque ganen por goleada los republicanos van a iniciar caso alguno contra Biden... 

Del deterioro general en todo tipo de rubros que está sufriendo "occidente" es visible en cosas como esas o el hoy ya dimitido Boris, gentes que... en fin...


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Ha sido plantar la bandera y los ruskis como siempre responden con misiles, como les escuece


----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Jul 2022)

*La estrategia de Putin y el informe Surikov*

*Fabricio Verde*

A pesar de la fuerte propaganda proatlántica que trata de representar una situación muy diferente, el avance de Rusia hacia el Donbass continúa inexorablemente. Pronto, el territorio del este de Ucrania habitado en su mayoría por hablantes de ruso será completamente liberado y, por lo tanto, la operación especial de Moscú entrará en otra fase.
Por ello, surgen tantas especulaciones sobre las verdaderas intenciones de Rusia tras liberar el Donbass, atormentado en los últimos 8 años por el régimen de Kiev que ha mostrado su cara más feroz en este territorio.

¿Hacia dónde irá Rusia? ¿Realmente pretende continuar su avance como afirman instrumentalmente los medios pro-OTAN, interesados en alimentar este conflicto y seguir atiborrando al régimen de Kiev con todo tipo de armas?

*La estrategia de Putin y el informe Surikov*
La estrategia seguida por Putin parece seguir la esbozada por un grupo de académicos del Instituto Independiente de Investigación de la Defensa de Moscú a mediados de la década de 1990, cuando Rusia intentaba recuperarse tras la trágica y ruinosa implosión de la Unión Soviética. Un evento descrito por Putin como "la mayor catástrofe geopolítica del siglo XX". Por lo tanto, el objetivo podría ser la creación de una nueva federación de estados que comprenda Rusia, Bielorrusia, Kazajstán, parte de Ucrania (Novorossiya), la República de Pridnestrovia (Transnistria), Abjasia y Osetia del Sur. Al mismo tiempo, reforzar las relaciones de Rusia con Transcaucasia y Asia Central a la par de las relaciones que una vez existieron dentro del Comecon.

Este objetivo estratégico para Moscú que los analistas occidentales se esfuerzan por describir como revanchismo soviético, neoimperialismo, neozarismo, nacionalismo, etc., no es más que una necesidad vital para la Rusia de Putin. En Moscú sienten amenazada su propia existencia por lo que podemos definir, todavía hoy como en tiempos de la Unión Soviética, el principal enemigo: Estados Unidos.

Reflexionando sobre lo ocurrido en el pasado, sobre la lucha por su propia supervivencia emprendida por Rusia, se revela que en realidad Moscú no inició una guerra, sino como lo anunció el propio presidente Putin en su discurso a la nación realizado la noche del 24 de febrero, la de Rusia es una operación militar especial destinada a desmilitarizar y desnazificar el régimen de Kiev, y proteger el Donbass. Puede parecer una cuestión secundaria o simplemente semántica, pero no lo es porque es la base sobre la que se asienta la propaganda belicista pro-OTAN que campa a sus anchas en los países occidentales y ocupa todo el espacio mediático sin admitir voces disidentes. Las causas y responsabilidades del trágico giro en Ucrania se encuentran en las políticas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN.

Cuando ocurrió la implosión de la Unión Soviética, el Bloque Occidental había asegurado a los líderes rusos que la OTAN no avanzaría ni un centímetro. En cambio, el bloque atlántico ha llegado hasta las fronteras con Rusia, que ya tiene la espalda contra la pared. Además, Estados Unidos ha convertido a Ucrania en un puesto de avanzada antirruso, una amenaza militar e incluso biológica para Rusia a sus puertas. Mientras que Kiev llevaba a cabo una política genocida hacia las poblaciones del Donbass iniciada tras el golpe de 2014, intentando aniquilar deliberadamente todo lo ruso. La temida adhesión de Ucrania a la OTAN supuso el cruce definitivo de la línea roja trazada por el Kremlin. La primera reacción de Rusia fue la 'readquisición' de Crimea, que se temía con razón que se transformaría en una especie de base naval de la OTAN. Este fue el comienzo de la determinación rusa de crear un amortiguador entre la OTAN y Rusia con una Ucrania neutral y desmilitarizada.

En el citado Informe Surikov, aparecido en el diario Segodnja en 1995 y publicado por la revista *Limes *en italiano al año siguiente, los expertos del instituto Inobis escribieron: _"LA PRINCIPAL FUERZA EXTERNA potencialmente capaz de amenazar la seguridad nacional de la Federación Rusa, los intereses económicos y políticos de Rusia en el mundo, y de influir en la situación política y económica en Rusia y sus relaciones con las antiguas repúblicas de la URSS, son los Estados Unidos de América, que, por regla general, siguen su política interactuando con otros países occidentales, con Israel y con Japón. El principal objetivo de estos países frente a Rusia es evitar que la Federación Rusa se convierta en una fuerza influyente desde el punto de vista económico, político y militar, y transformarla en una colonia sometida a Occidente, que quiere acceder su materia prima. Son los EE. UU. y sus aliados las principales fuentes de amenazas a la seguridad nacional del país. Por lo tanto, deben ser considerados como enemigos potenciales de la Federación Rusa”._

El cuadro esbozado parece ser el actual, demostrando que la estrategia estadounidense hacia Rusia es duradera y sin duda apunta a la desintegración de esa Federación Rusa surgida de la implosión de la Unión Soviética.

El documento no podía dejar de tocar el tema de la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este dado que estamos en los años en que Occidente no respeta lo que prometió a los líderes de Moscú. También en este caso, los expertos parecen fotografiar la situación actual: _«La política occidental respecto al futuro de la OTAN consistirá probablemente en el aislamiento de Rusia y su expulsión de Europa. Alemania está a la vanguardia de la promoción de la expansión hacia el este de la OTAN. De hecho, estamos presenciando el intento de Alemania de reanudar su expansión hacia el este y el sureste, que ya ha sido bloqueada dos veces a lo largo del siglo. Hoy en día, este objetivo se persigue esencialmente por medios políticos y económicos, bajo la protección del "escudo atómico" estadounidense. EEUU también está impulsando la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este”. _

Cuando los estrategas rusos esbozan una estrategia para neutralizar las amenazas externas y asegurar la supervivencia nacional de la Federación Rusa, creen que "_un cambio de rumbo en la economía es el factor principal para la salvación de Rusia_".

Un cambio que se produjo con el asentamiento en el Kremlin de Vladimir Putin, el hombre que prácticamente sacó a Rusia del abismo en el que había caído durante la era de Yeltsin. Y, de hecho, la Rusia de hoy está mostrando una capacidad de resiliencia y resistencia inesperada para el mismo Occidente que pretendía doblegar a Moscú con sanciones y embargos. Es precisamente el uso excesivo de sanciones, especialmente su uso contra Rusia desde 2014, lo que ha hecho que este plan funcione y ha llevado a una economía rusa autosuficiente en un 80% en bienes de consumo y avances tecnológicos impresionantes en los sectores del petróleo y el gas. Además, Moscú también se ha beneficiado enormemente de la cooperación china que le permitió compensar el impacto de las sanciones.

Rusia y China ya han comenzado a cuestionar el papel del dólar como moneda de reserva y están buscando alternativas. Gran parte del comercio chino y ruso ahora se lleva a cabo bilateralmente. ASEAN, por ejemplo, ha comenzado a comerciar cada vez más en sus propias monedas nacionales.
Finalmente, el informe Surikov indica que «_el objetivo de Occidente es empeorar las relaciones de Rusia no solo con Ucrania sino también con países como China e Irán. Además, Occidente pretende ejercer una fuerte y constante presión sobre todo el territorio de la antigua Unión Soviética, y especialmente en las zonas fronterizas entre Tayikistán y Afganistán. Por lo tanto, Rusia debería optar por un enfoque firme sobre la expansión de la OTAN, las repúblicas bálticas, el conflicto en Chechenia, los recursos petroleros en el Mar Caspio y la situación a lo largo de la frontera entre Tayikistán y Afganistán, y al mismo tiempo ser muy cuidadoso para reaccionar ante cualquier provocación por parte de las fuerzas nacionalistas en China y en el este y sur de Ucrania_”.

*La situación sobre el terreno y las perspectivas de Rusia*
Ucrania no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar la guerra contra la segunda potencia militar mundial y, sin embargo, los principales medios de comunicación siguen parloteando sobre los contraataques fantasmas del régimen de Kiev, también alimentados por declaraciones irresponsables de políticos belicistas como Mario Draghi, que hablan hipócritamente de paz y negociaciones mientras activamente trabajando para alimentar y en consecuencia ampliar el conflicto con Rusia. Mientras tanto, las fuerzas de Moscú y de los aliados siguen avanzando inexorablemente.

El 3 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu (quien ha sido reportado muerto varias veces por los falsos medios occidentales), informó al presidente Putin de la liberación total del territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk. Shoigu informó que "_como resultado de acciones militares exitosas, las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa junto con las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk han establecido el control total de la ciudad de Lisichansk_" y las ciudades vecinas.

(...) 

Así, las fuerzas de Moscú y los aliados avanzan, lento pero seguro. Con el probable objetivo de alcanzar la completa liberación de la llamada Novorossiya, para excluir al régimen de Kiev del acceso al Mar Negro y la reunificación con la República de Pridnestrovia (Transnistria). Tal como se describe en el mencionado informe Surikov.

*La historia está en camino*
Como vemos, la estrategia occidental ha entrado en una fase de plena implementación. Con EE.UU./OTAN moviendo los hilos, y una Unión Europea masoquista al frente del asalto a Rusia. Sin embargo, podemos poner una lápida a la teoría del llamado 'Fin de la Historia' que el politólogo norteamericano Fukuyama planteó a la caída de la Unión Soviética y que se cumpliría definitivamente con la derrota de Rusia.

La historia ha comenzado de nuevo, el cambio ya está en marcha, sucede ante nuestros ojos. Por eso la propaganda bélica es tan fuerte, y hasta la más tímida disidencia es silenciada y criminalizada en lo que, contra toda evidencia, aún se empeña en llamarse mundo libre.
El orden unipolar dominado por Estados Unidos ha llegado ahora objetivamente a los créditos finales. Al final de la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania, la humanidad finalmente podría entrar en una nueva era caracterizada por la multipolaridad y el ascenso de las potencias euroasiáticas. Una arquitectura internacional que, frente al pasado, prevé una articulación plural de relaciones y poderes en equilibrio.

*La estrategia de Putin y el informe Surikov*

*Publicamos el texto del Informe Surikov, cuya versión abreviada apareció en el Segodnja el 20 de octubre de 1995 (n. 261, pp. 1-3). Es un análisis elaborado en nombre del Instituto de Investigación de Defensa independiente - Nezavisimyj Institut oboronnykh issledovanij (Inobis) - por un grupo de académicos, aparentemente en nombre de "departamentos gubernamentales" no especificados. La publicación en Segodnja fue editada por Anton Surikov, uno de los autores del artículo. Surikov es un joven experto en temas de seguridad, vinculado al Ministerio de Defensa, que se ha destacado por algunos trabajos que abogan por la necesidad de un acercamiento duro hacia Occidente. *

*COME RIFARE L’UNIONE SOVIETICA IN DIECI ANNI - Limes*


----------



## Yomateix (7 Jul 2022)

La obsesión de Ucrania (Zelenski se supone) por hace la foto en la isla de las serpientes sobrevolandola para soltarla o ahora esto....que empeño en hacer el ridículo cuando no es controlarla, es hacer la foto o poner la bandera de cara a la galería. No puedes dejar que gente muera por chorradas así.

"Según el alto militar ruso, alrededor de las cinco de la mañana un grupo de militares ucranianos desembarcaron en la isla y se fotografiaron junto a la bandera, y entonces un avión ruso con misiles de precisión "aniquiló" a los soldados."


----------



## Señor X (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Por qué debería?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Por eso Polonia desapareció tantas veces de la historia. Porque polacos como tú se hicieron la misma pregunta en situaciones similares. Si te haces la pregunta, es que tienes un problema. No tenéis el concepto de realpolitik. Los lituanos van por el mismo camino.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sri Lanka, Birmania y otros muchos paises, los chinos exportan su poblacion, luego se hacen con la economia del pais y en la tercera fase ponen a politicos pro-chinos al frente del gobierno.
> 
> PD- La China comunista es un peligro regional para sus vecinos asiaticos y mientras los EEUU se entretienen en Ucrania, China esta armandose hasta los dientes y a toda velocidad.



China va a la suya, reconstruyéndose como "potencia imperial", y usando aquello que más tiene y menos le cuesta, su propia población y su ánimo de lucro.
Comerciantes, pescadores,.... 

Y de momento y por ahora, "van ganando".

*Pekín mueve ficha a lo grande en el mar del Sur de China*








Pekín mueve ficha a lo grande en el mar del Sur de China


La actitud cada vez más asertiva de China hacia las disputadas aguas es una muestra de la impotencia de la región —y la falta de voluntad de EEUU— para pararle los pies




www.elconfidencial.com




"_ Una de las tácticas preferidas de China para ganar control en el Mar de China Meridional es el despliegue de* su milicia marítima armada* para hacer el trabajo sucio de su marina con el pretexto de "pescar". Sus miembros han sido apodados los *'hombrecitos azules'[...]* _"


----------



## Elimina (7 Jul 2022)

Son adorables. Me encanta cómo balbucean, aunque tengo el B2 de inglés no entiendo nada, pero me da igual. Voy a fregar la cocina mientras escucho cómo dimite.
¿Cómo se atreve a llamarse Boris?

EDITO: ya lo estoy echando de menos


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Veremos si tiene afectación UK en el apoyo a Ucrania y la relación con Rusia que estaban siendo de los más beligerantes, supongo que seguirá todo igual aunque tendrán que estar más pendientes a sus asuntos internos y dejar un poco de lado la política exterior.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es la tormenta perfecta; cambios en la naturaleza que no tienen nada que ver con la actividad humana, el peak oil, un modelo económico que se está desmoronando... Todo se ha combinado, y no parece que vengan tiempos tranquilos, más bien todo lo contrario.



Seguramente estemos en la Gran Tribulacion, el Gran Conflicto, si seguimos al pie de la letra la Biblia son 42 meses...


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

A saber si es cierto, esperando mas confirmaciones y algo mas detallado.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si a mi me dicen que quieren terminar con mi estilo de vida, lo lógico y normal es que me defienda, no sé usted....



Eso es que estás a gusto con tu estilo de vida. Empieza a preguntar, empieza.


----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

Fuente turca: 

*Un barco ruso sospechoso de transportar grano robado abandona el puerto turco*

POR DAILY SABAH CON REUTERS

El embajador de Ucrania en Turquía, Vasyl Bodnar, dijo el domingo que las autoridades turcas habían detenido el barco, que según Kiev transportaba grano desde el puerto ocupado de Berdyansk. Reuters informó previamente de que Ucrania había pedido a Turquía que detuviera el barco.

Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia desestimó el miércoles los rumores sobre la detención del barco por parte de las autoridades como informes falsos. Dijo que el Zhibek Zholy, de 7.146 dwt, estaba "sometido a los procedimientos habituales".

*El sitio web marinetraffic.com mostró al Zhibek Zholy alejándose al menos 20 kilómetros (12 millas) del puerto de Karasu, en el Mar Negro, antes de desaparecer aparentemente de la vista.*

Kiev ha acusado a Moscú de robar grano de los territorios tomados por las fuerzas rusas desde que comenzó su invasión a finales de febrero y sacarlo del país, ya sea a las zonas ocupadas por Rusia, a la propia Rusia o a otros países.

El Kremlin, que califica la acción de "operación militar especial", ha negado anteriormente que Rusia haya robado grano ucraniano.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores turco ha dicho anteriormente que había investigado las afirmaciones públicas de Ucrania de que el grano robado por Rusia había llegado a Turquía y determinó que no había ningún problema.

"Estamos en contra de que Rusia se lleve el grano ucraniano u otros bienes... y no permitiremos que estos bienes lleguen a nosotros", dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu a los periodistas el 23 de junio.

Una fuente diplomática turca dijo el martes que Kiev había compartido con Ankara sus reclamaciones sobre el presunto grano robado que estaba siendo llevado a Turquía a través de barcos rusos y que la cooperación con los funcionarios ucranianos estaba en curso.

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano dijo el jueves que convocaría al embajador de Turquía para pedirle aclaraciones *tras la salida del barco ruso.

*Es "inaceptable" que se haya permitido la salida del barco, dijo el ministerio ucraniano.

"Lamentamos que el barco ruso Zhibek Zholy, que estaba lleno de grano ucraniano robado, haya sido autorizado a salir del puerto de Karasu, a pesar de las pruebas criminales presentadas a las autoridades turcas*", escribió en Twitter el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Oleg Nikolenko.

Citando a la tripulación del barco, *la agencia de noticias rusa Tass dijo el jueves que planeaba descargar el grano en "un barco de almacenamiento" después de dejar el anclaje cerca de un puerto turco.

El rastreador de envíos Refinitiv mostró que el destino del barco era el puerto ruso de Kavkaz, con una fecha de llegada estimada para el viernes.*

Ucrania es uno de los principales proveedores de trigo del mundo, pero los envíos se han visto interrumpidos por la invasión rusa, provocando una escasez mundial de alimentos. Las Naciones Unidas han hecho un llamamiento a ambas partes, así como a su vecino marítimo Turquía, para que acuerden un corredor.

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de bloquear el movimiento de sus barcos, y su presidente, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, dijo esta semana que había unos 22 millones de toneladas de grano atascadas por el momento, y que se espera una nueva cosecha de unos 60 millones de toneladas en otoño.

Rusia niega que esté bloqueando cualquier movimiento de grano y dice que Ucrania es la culpable de la falta de movimiento, en parte por lo que dice que son operaciones de minería en sus puertos.

Turquía ha desempeñado un papel clave en las conversaciones entre las Naciones Unidas, Rusia y Ucrania sobre un posible corredor del Mar Negro para exportar grano desde Ucrania.

Hasta ahora ha mantenido conversaciones con Moscú y las Naciones Unidas sobre el corredor previsto, pero ha dicho que cualquier acuerdo final requeriría que todas las partes se reunieran en Estambul, donde Turquía dice que se supervisaría la aplicación del plan.

Tanto Ucrania como Rusia han puesto una serie de condiciones para aceptar el plan. Moscú quiere que se levanten algunas sanciones occidentales para facilitar sus exportaciones de cereales y fertilizantes, mientras que Kiev busca garantías de seguridad para sus puertos.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Terrible, apocaliptico


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> ¿Hacia dónde irá Rusia? ¿Realmente pretende continuar su avance como afirman instrumentalmente los medios pro-OTAN, interesados en alimentar este conflicto y seguir atiborrando al régimen de Kiev con todo tipo de armas?



Rusia esta inmersa en una guerra, es mas facil y probable, que el conflicto continue dentro de Polonia y de los paises balticos, *a que se declare un alto el fuego y la UE retire todas las sanciones a la FR.*


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jul 2022)

Se va a extrañar el Boris. Parece Benny Hill...


----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

*¿Cada pais puede tomar sus propias decisiones?. Tambien tienen para España. Y queremos sancionar a dirigentes de otros paises porque no hacen lo que queremos.

Los eurodiputados piden a Bosnia y Serbia que den un paso adelante con las sanciones a Rusia. *

Por bne IntelliNews 7 de julio de 2022

Los eurodiputados pidieron a Serbia y a Bosnia y Herzegovina que se ajusten a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia, en las evaluaciones de la situación en tres países de los Balcanes Occidentales que el Parlamento Europeo emitió el 6 de julio. 

Aunque condena oficialmente la invasión rusa de Ucrania, *Serbia se ha negado hasta ahora a sumarse a las sanciones internacionales. Los planes para introducir sanciones en Bosnia se han visto frustrados por Milorad Dodik, el miembro serbobosnio prorruso de la presidencia tripartita del país. *

El informe sobre Serbia "lamenta profundamente que Serbia no se haya alineado con las sanciones de la UE tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania y pide a las nuevas autoridades elegidas que se alineen urgentemente con las decisiones de la UE contra Rusia". 

Los eurodiputados también expresaron su preocupación por la propagación de la desinformación e instaron tanto a las autoridades serbias como a la Comisión Europea a luchar contra la desinformación, la propaganda rusa y otras amenazas híbridas en los Balcanes Occidentales.

*"Tras las elecciones de abril de 2022 y la guerra de agresión de Rusia, existe una sensación real de que nuestros socios en Serbia deben avanzar con decisión en su camino europeo"*, comentó el ponente del Parlamento Europeo para Serbia, Vladimír Bilčík. 

Al mismo tiempo, Bilčík dijo que el Parlamento Europeo "anima a todas las fuerzas proeuropeas del país a centrarse plenamente en el progreso de las reformas del Estado de Derecho, el diálogo Belgrado-Pristina y la alineación con las posiciones internacionales de la UE. Observamos que se puede hacer mucho más para que Serbia se acerque a la UE".

Otra cuestión controvertida que se planteó fue la normalización de las relaciones entre Serbia y Kosovo, necesaria para que cualquiera de los dos países pueda tramitar la adhesión a la UE. 

El informe señala la necesidad de "lograr un acuerdo de normalización completo y jurídicamente vinculante, basado en el reconocimiento mutuo, que es crucial para que ambos países avancen en sus respectivas trayectorias europeas y contribuirá a la estabilidad y prosperidad regionales".

*El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, rechazó esta petición el 6 de julio y, según informa Tanjug, dijo que Serbia responderá "amable, decente y educadamente" que no reconocerá a Kosovo.*

Según Tanjug, es la primera vez que se pide a Serbia que reconozca a Kosovo en un documento oficial de la UE.

En el informe sobre Kosovo, *los eurodiputados subrayan que la independencia de Kosovo es irreversible y piden a los países de la UE que aún no han reconocido al país que lo hagan inmediatamente. ¿una nueva bajada de pantalones de Antonio?*

"El voto de hoy muestra el firme compromiso del Parlamento con la integración de Kosovo en la UE y proporciona una orientación sobre cómo se pueden aplicar las normas de la UE", señalan los eurodiputados.

También en relación con Kosovo, los eurodiputados pidieron la adopción urgente de un régimen de exención de visados de la UE, un proceso estancado durante años. Kosovo es el único país de los Balcanes Occidentales cuyos ciudadanos no pueden viajar por los miembros de la UE sin visado.

"Cualquier otro retraso socavaría la credibilidad y la reputación de la UE como socio fiable", dijeron los eurodiputados.

El informe sobre Kosovo fue aprobado por 469 votos a favor, 96 en contra y 72 abstenciones.

Los eurodiputados elogiaron la creciente estabilidad política de Kosovo y su firme compromiso con su trayectoria europea, así como su apoyo al diálogo Belgrado-Pristina, facilitado por la UE, y reiteraron la importancia de lograr un acuerdo de normalización global y jurídicamente vinculante, que es crucial para que Serbia y Kosovo avancen en sus respectivas trayectorias europeas.

También acogieron con satisfacción la alineación de Kosovo con la UE en lo que respecta a las sanciones contra Rusia y su firme solidaridad con Ucrania.

Los políticos bosnios deben poner fin a la obstrucción

Los eurodiputados instaron a los políticos de Bosnia-Herzegovina a volver a las instituciones estatales y a poner fin a su obstrucción, centrándose especialmente en las acciones de la Republika Srpska, dominada por los serbios, para seguir sus aspiraciones secesionistas.

Bosnia está formada por dos entidades autónomas, la República Srpska y la Federación Croata-Musulmana. A mediados de diciembre, la República Srpska adoptó una decisión no vinculante de retirarse de las fuerzas armadas, el poder judicial y el sistema fiscal del Estado. El plan debía entrar en vigor a mediados de junio. Sin embargo, en junio, el líder secesionista prorruso Milorad Dodik, que es el miembro serbio de la presidencia tripartita de Bosnia, pidió al parlamento de la entidad, que está bajo su pleno control, que dejara en suspenso los planes de secesión durante seis meses debido a la guerra en Ucrania.

Aunque se pidió a los eurodiputados que siguieran el ejemplo de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido y sancionaran también a Dodik, no se tomó tal decisión. Sin embargo, los eurodiputados pidieron a todos los líderes políticos del país que cumplan y apliquen los compromisos del acuerdo político alcanzado en Bruselas el 12 de junio de 2022.

"Tras un año de estancamiento político y de escalada de movimientos secesionistas, el acuerdo político alcanzado en Bruselas el 12 de junio de 2022 y las últimas conclusiones del Consejo en las que se declara la disposición a conceder el estatus de país candidato a Bosnia y Herzegovina son fuertes señales del compromiso de la UE con el futuro europeo y euroatlántico del país", dijo el ponente Paulo Rangel en la declaración.

*"Nuestro informe reafirma aún más el apoyo del Parlamento a la aspiración europea de los ciudadanos de Bosnia y Herzegovina, al tiempo que aborda los principales retos a los que todavía se enfrenta el país. Estos son, concretamente, las actividades desestabilizadoras y el bloqueo de las instituciones estatales por parte de los dirigentes de la República Srpska, que deben ser sancionados, y el estancamiento de las reformas electorales y constitucionales"*, añadió.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Tiempo ha, desde la desde que era un quinceañero, interiorizando y barruntando
sobre estos momentos y acontecimientos. Cuando iba intuyendo que el imperio 
USAno tendría que afrontar el inevitable ascenso de Rusia, China (Rusia tropezó)
u otros emergentes y el imperio se deslizaría cuesta abajo...
Toda una vida para vislumbrar como aceptaría el imperio bajar esos escalones 
de controlar y dominar el mundo. Me parece que hay líderes esenciales, como Putin,
Xi, Khamenei, Orban, AMLO, Nas, Lula, Maduro...que lograrán llevar la transición
a buen puerto con la paciencia necesaria para que el hegemón no se desboque.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Dedo, para nada. En las elecciones de UK (como en la de España), se vota a unos diputados que son los que despues se ponen de acuerdo y eligen a un primer ministro. Si ese, por a o por b deja de serlo, eligen a otro.
> 
> Legalmente tu votas a un representante de tu circunscripcion (que generalmente nadie se informa de quien es), no a quien quieras que sea el Primer Ministro de Su Majestac.



Sí claro, los que votaron conservador en las últimas elecciones no sabían que en última instancia votaban a Johnson...

Y el que pongan ahora ¿tú crees que no lo va a designar el dedo del mismo que ha hecho caer a éste?....¿las filtraciones de fiestas y "escándalos secsuales" salen por casualidad?,¿ porque la "prensa independiente" lo destapa?...

Tal y como lo veo si a éste lo han elegido en una votación parlamentaria respaldada por un resultado electoral el procedimiento para cargárselo debería ser el mismo, no una intriga palaciega aireada por las historias que cuenta la prensa...porque yo creo que ésto no tiene que ver con un triunfo del anti belicismo... el que se ponga va seguir apoyando a Payasensky y su regimen.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Terrible, apocaliptico



De los autores de "Rusia se queda sin misiles", de " Sólo tienen munición para dos semanas", y otros grandes éxitos dignos de cinta de gasolinera, ahora llega "Tienen que reponer los stocks de municiones". Si en el fondo, los mamarrachos de la revista ejércitos son hasta entrañables.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jul 2022)

Curioso como el plan del OTAN fracasó, ni en sus pesadillas hubiesen imaginado esto…perseguían todo lo contrario…








Crece popularidad del partido de Putin tras operación en Ucrania | HISPANTV


El partido político Rusia Unida, del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin, ha subido ocho puntos en las encuestas desde el inicio de la operación militar en Ucrania.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jul 2022)

Ukrania será un paramo 
La parte roja representa el 50% del PIB de Ucrania, con Kherson, Mykolaiv, Odessa, Kharkiv desaparecidos, habrá desaparecido aproximadamente el 75% del PIB. El PIB estimado para 2022 de 100.000 millones de dólares significaría que el PIB restante de Ucrania sería de 25.000 millones de dólares, mientras que Zelensky pide 5.000 millones de dólares al mes....


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> bueno, antes teníais Kaliningrado, ahora tenéis fronteras nucleares con Bielorrusia, es un cambio no?
> 
> en cuanto a relaciones políticas, quizás es que en Alemania no entienden vuestro peculiar sentido del humor cuando arrasáis monumentos del ER o saboteáis el NS2, y luego les pedís más indemnizaciones por la IIGM



Kaliningrado nunca era parte de Polonia. Sólo un trozo pero en forma de feudo. Antes tuvimos armamento nuclear en el territorio polaco aunque evidentemente fuera del control por parte de Polonia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ukrania será un paramo
> La parte roja representa el 50% del PIB de Ucrania, con Kherson, Mykolaiv, Odessa, Kharkiv desaparecidos, habrá desaparecido aproximadamente el 75% del PIB. El PIB estimado para 2022 de 100.000 millones de dólares significaría que el PIB restante de Ucrania sería de 25.000 millones de dólares, mientras que Zelensky pide 5.000 millones de dólares al mes....



Y 20 millones de habitantes menos...que se dice pronto.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Por eso Polonia desapareció tantas veces de la historia. Porque polacos como tú se hicieron la misma pregunta en situaciones similares. Si te haces la pregunta, es que tienes un problema. No tenéis el concepto de realpolitik. Los lituanos van por el mismo camino.



Sólo hemos desaparecido 129 años en nuestra historia Coincido de lleno en lo de Realpolitik y añado lo siguiente: no hacer ninguna política, también tiene consecuencias.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

Hala el borrachuzo pa su casa, que pase el siguiente...
Y putin sighe ahí verdad arquitonto?


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A saber si es cierto, esperando mas confirmaciones y algo mas detallado.



ahora ahora ahora botarate ahora


----------



## maromo (7 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que hay líderes esenciales, como Putin,
> Xi, Khamenei, Orban, AMLO, Nas, Lula, Maduro...



Juntar a Orban, Putin o Xi con Lula o Maduro hace llorar al niño diosito.

No juntes churras con merinas aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid anda.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En las dos primeras industrias se volveran mas fuertes e independientes, por la semi-autarquia impuesta y en la industria del petroleo estan ganando mas que antes de las sanciones, los rusos solo pueden dar las gracias a los europeos.
> 
> *Gracias Europa, ahora somos una nacion mas unida y fuerte !!!*



Algunas de las cosas que me llamaron la atención de Putin, en el discurso de inicio de "la operación especial" es que dijo dos cosas que entonces parecían peregrinas: una que la OTAN no se metiera y otra que esta guerra no la iba a pagar él.

Bueno, la primera lo único que probó es mi inocencia ¡La OTAN ya estaba dentro, hasta en la cocina! y pagarla, ¡vaya que si la pagamos nosotros!

Ahora falta algún fleco como esa parte de propaganda un tanto ñoña que preguntaba si a veces para ser bueno hay que ser malo pero se atisban posibilidades.

Otra muy llamativa también fue cuando dijo que lo que veíamos no era en realidad lo que estaba ocurriendo.

¿No está escrita en ninguna parte una transcripción de su discurso?


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Boris Johnson deja el cargo de primer ministro*



La maldición de Assad golpea de nuevo.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Kaliningrado nunca era parte de Polonia. Sólo un trozo pero en forma de feudo. Antes tuvimos armamento nuclear en el territorio polaco aunque evidentemente fuera del control por parte de Polonia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El Ducado de Prusia y la Prusia Real. La segunda paso a formar parte de la Corona después de la unión de Lublin.


----------



## rober713 (7 Jul 2022)

Ya caido el primero pero no sera el ultimo, la lista de cadaveres politicos en esta guerra sera numerosa, y curiosamente, todos en el mismo bando


----------



## dabuti (7 Jul 2022)

Bate récords la compra de petróleo gUSAno.

Vergüenza total!! 









España logra independizarse del crudo ruso y las importaciones de EEUU baten récords


España dejó de importar en mayo petróleo ruso por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra, y lo suple con el de EEUU, que supera a Nigeria como principal proveedor




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso como el plan del OTAN fracasó, ni en sus pesadillas hubiesen imaginado esto…perseguían todo lo contrario…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, creo recordar que al principio de la pandemia se contrató una empresa privada para vender la guerra.

Los que se dedican a azuzarnos para que compremos en occidente sombrillas para el nublado que sabrán de como piensa un ruso, o mejor que ni de eso nos damos cuenta, que anima a los diferentes pueblos de Rusia y que les une a pesar de sus evidentes diferencias.

En lo que tuvieron un éxito notable es en nuestra manipualción y empezamos a exaltarnos con el odio al ruso. Eso fue nuestra perdición. Eso lo hizo un agente del Kremlin seguro, porque dime tu que nos han hecho los rusos en occidente más allá de gastarse sus perras, emborracharse (sin tirarse por los balcones)o trabajar en silencio cuando llegan de inmigrantes.

Yo diría que éso y el robo de sus ciudadanos fue un catalizador muy potente. Entre migrantes que pueden perder sus ahorros y el robo descarado a su gobierno fue el hasta aquí llegó la cosa.


----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La estrategia de Putin y el informe Surikov*
> 
> *Fabricio Verde*
> 
> ...



Esto es ridículo. La situación de 1995 no puede ser la base para la actuación de ahora.

Y una unión con Bielorusia y Kazajstán (porque los otros son territorios enanos) no va a traer ninguna ventaja. De facto ya son territorios con importantes relaciones comerciales con Rusia, pero Kazajstán por ejemplo se beneficia mucho también del comercio con occidente, y sería malo para ellos perder eso.

A nivel geoestratégico Rusia no ha hecho nada para ser autosuficiente. Al contrario que China, se ha dormido en los laureles y en cuestiones de tecnología depende mucho de occidente, tanto para armas como para digitalización civil. Se ha centrado en hacer lo que ya hacía la URSS: exportar energía y recursos, pero no ha desarrollado una industria tecnológica propia seria. 

Esto lo que nos indica es que la estrategia Rusa era y es ser socio de occidente y rechaza volver a ser una potencia global. Lo de los "socios occidentales" no es cualquier frase.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Todo en esta noticia es "perfecto", ni siquiera lo voy a comentar, lo voy a publicar entero:

_El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado los resultados de las muestras de sangre de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos:
33% ha tenido o tiene hepatitis A;
4% - fiebre con síndrome renal;
20% - Fiebre del Nilo Occidental.

Estas cifras son significativamente superiores a la media estadística. Dado que estas enfermedades han sido estudiadas activamente por el Pentágono como parte de los proyectos ucranianos, hay razones para creer que los militares de las AFU estuvieron involucrados en los experimentos (c) Ministerio de Defensa ruso @zvezdanews_









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Alemania se ha negado a suministrar a Ucrania los antiguos vehículos blindados Fuchs.

La negativa fue anunciada por la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christina Lambrecht.

Explicó la decisión por su falta de voluntad de "estafar a la Bundeswehr" y se negó a tomar "decisiones irresponsables", dijo Bild.

Lo único que Lambrecht olvidó añadir fue que varios cientos de vehículos serán enviados pronto a bases de almacenamiento inactivas.

"Serrémoslos de metal, es mejor que enviarlos a los jokhlyas", olvidó añadir el ministro de Defensa alemán Lambrecht.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Boris Johnson ha anunciado oficialmente su dimisión de los cargos de Primer Ministro de Gran Bretaña y líder del Partido Conservador. El primero se ha ido.
Johnson espera que le den tiempo para cerrar las cosas antes de octubre. La oposición interna del propio partido quiere acelerar el proceso y sustituir cuanto antes a Johnson, que se ha vuelto extremadamente tóxico para el partido.

Los principales candidatos a Primer Ministro de Gran Bretaña después de Johnson son Truss, Wallis y Sunak.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Alemania sigue intentando recuperar los equipos de Siemens de Canadá, que deben ser transferidos a Rusia para garantizar el funcionamiento del Nord Stream.
Con la subida de los precios del gas en Europa (ahora a 1.900 por 1.000 metros cúbicos) y la proximidad del cierre de Nord Stream (que se cerrará el 11 de julio durante 10 días), Alemania sigue intentando resolver el problema. Mientras que antes, en las consultas con Canadá, se discutió la posibilidad de romper sus propias sanciones mediante la transferencia de equipos de Canadá a Rusia, ahora Alemania propone primero dar equipos de Canadá a los alemanes, y luego "lo solucionarán ellos mismos".

Todos estos gestos ridículos se producen en un contexto de llamamientos al ahorro energético y de admisión del fracaso del plan de sustitución del gas ruso por el GNL.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> cambios en la naturaleza que no tienen nada que ver con la actividad humana



Esto es lo que llevo yo diciendo desde siempre, pero me critican tanto desde el bando cambioclimatista como desde el negacionista. 
Es raro que me encuentre con alguien que lo ve claro. Si pudiera te ponía en una lista de ilustres.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto es ridículo. La situación de 1995 no puede ser la base para la actuación de ahora.
> 
> Y una unión con Bielorusia y Kazajstán (porque los otros son territorios enanos) no va a traer ninguna ventaja. De facto ya son territorios con importantes relaciones comerciales con Rusia, pero Kazajstán por ejemplo se beneficia mucho también del comercio con occidente, y sería malo para ellos perder eso.
> 
> ...



China tambien anda por ahí impulsando la región. Ha hecho un gaseoducto y oleoducto para llevar energía a China.

Está haciendo trenes y supongo que más cosas. Sabemos que ayudaron a que no les birlaran el gobierno hace poco.

Pueden conseguir muchos contratos preferentes con ambas potencias y, si se lo solicitan, pueden rebajar sus gastos militares porque les van a defender , si se lo piden, a muerte.

La defensa en tierras con materias primas no ninguna cuestión baladí, en cuanto miras el entorno sabes hasta que punto vale éso. Con occidente no tiene problemas que hagan negocios pero hay negocios con cara B y ésos, que suelen ser los que se proponen por esas tierras, son los que no les interesan.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jul 2022)

Hasta sus jefes se rien de él :




La caida del payaso ...


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

*Reunión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los resultados del análisis de los documentos relacionados con las actividades militares y biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania*

▪Estados Unidos preparó una investigación sobre el diagnóstico del virus del ébola en el Instituto Antipestoso de Odessa;

▪El ejército de EE.UU. involucró a voluntarios en experimentos para evaluar infecciones peligrosas;

▪Estados Unidos exportó la colección nacional ucraniana de microorganismos a América;

▪Estados Unidos ha mostrado interés en estudiar las infecciones transmitidas por garrapatas en Ucrania;

▪Metabiota está siendo utilizada por los Estados Unidos para actividades financieras poco transparentes;

▪La peste porcina africana ha sido de especial interés para los biólogos militares estadounidenses en Ucrania;

▪Se llevaron a cabo una serie de bioproyectos en Ucrania en beneficio del Bundeswehr;

▪El personal militar de las AFU fue entrenado para realizar tareas en un entorno biológicamente contaminado;

▪Estados Unidos planeó utilizar municiones que contenían patógenos vegetales durante la campaña de Corea para "golpear los cultivos soviéticos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Kaliningrado nunca era parte de Polonia. Sólo un trozo pero en forma de feudo. Antes tuvimos armamento nuclear en el territorio polaco aunque evidentemente fuera del control por parte de Polonia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




me refiero a que antes del 24 de febrero Polonia solo tenía frontera "nuclear" con Kaliningrado, y ahora tenéis además otra frontera bielorrusa hostil y "nuclear" que -si no me equivoco- salvo por el corredor lituano, coincide con las antiguas fronteras de la URSS, y quien sabe hasta donde llegará dentro de unos meses





por cierto, no hay unidad política en Polonia, la embajada USA apoyando a la oposición política del PIS actúa como si fuera un virrey


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Boris Johnson ha anunciado que ha decidido dejar de ser primer ministro británico y líder del Partido Conservador: "Me duele no vivir para ver el final de mi mandato" .

Vyacheslav Volodin: "El payaso se va... El primer ministro británico Boris Johnson, amigo íntimo y mecenas de Zelensky, se ve obligado a dejar su puesto. A pesar de sus esfuerzos de permanecer en el cargo, ha fracasado.

*Boris Johnson está detrás del bombardeo de nuestras ciudades pacíficas: Belgorod, Kursk. Los súbditos de Gran Bretaña deberían saberlo. Es uno de los principales ideólogos de la guerra contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano. Es justo que los dirigentes de los Estados europeos reflexionen sobre a qué conduce esta política".*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Juntar a Orban, Putin o Xi con Lula o Maduro hace llorar al niño diosito.
> 
> No juntes churras con merinas aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid anda.



La hez de la sociedad junta?


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (7 Jul 2022)

La advertencia sin precedentes del FBI y el MI5 sobre "la inmensa amenaza" que representa China - BBC News Mundo


El director del FBI, Christopher Wray, calificó a China como "la mayor amenaza a largo plazo para nuestra seguridad económica y nacional" y aseguró que ha interferido en la política de EE.UU.




www.bbc.com





Anglos y sus minion europeos contra el mundo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Eso iba a decir, no me creo en absoluto que ha dimitido por sus escándalo privados, ese es el relato que como siempre nos están vendiendo para consumo de la borregada, alguien ha decidido acabar con ese orate retrasado antes de que la situación empeore y lleve a GB a un atolladero irreversible.
Se ha pasado de frenada el mediocre subnormal ese y le han quitado del medio.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La maldición de Assad golpea de nuevo.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Jul 2022)

Kiev pide explicaciones a Turquía por permitir la salida de un buque con grano ucraniano "robado"


Ucrania ha lamentado este jueves la salida de un barco ruso con grano ucraniano "robado" del puerto turco de Karasu y ha pedido la comparecencia del embajador de Turquía en Kiev para "aclarar esta inaceptable situación".




www.teleprensa.com





Cerdogán es el rey de la puñalada trapera


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano mata a un civil en Donetsk

El alcalde de la capital de la DNR, Oleksiy Kulemzin, publicó una espantosa grabación que muestra un nuevo crimen cometido por los militantes ucranianos. Un proyectil ucraniano mató a una mujer de 30 años en el número 14 de la calle Stakhanov (distrito de Petrovsky).

El alcalde Kulemzin también mostró las consecuencias de un ataque de las AFU en el pueblo de Administration (distrito de Kuybyshevskyi).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me






Spoiler: + 18


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.



¿Quizás alguien que tenga o haya tenido relación con Goldman Sachs?


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Eso iba a decir, no me creo en absoluto que ha dimitido por sus escándalo privados, ese es el relato que como siempre nos están vendiendo para consumo de la borregada, alguien ha decidido acabar con ese orate retrasado antes de que la situación empeore y lleve a GB a un atolladero irreversible.
> Se ha pasado de frenada el mediocre subnormal ese y le han quitado del medio.



O que su gabinete no estaba del todo de acuerdo con el plan y no tenía cómo sustituirlo. Porque el Borrel y la Van der Leyen ahí siguen.


----------



## Elimina (7 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso como el plan del OTAN fracasó, ni en sus pesadillas hubiesen imaginado esto…perseguían todo lo contrario…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Querían usar los principios de Goebbels, pero pecaron de ególatras. De hecho, siguen creyendo que gobiernan el mundo.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

En un principio el rugby y el fútbol eran lo mismo, es normal que siendo conservador las reglas del marqués de Rugby le confundan, demasiadas moderneces.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Kiev pide explicaciones a Turquía por permitir la salida de un buque con grano ucraniano "robado"
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha lamentado este jueves la salida de un barco ruso con grano ucraniano "robado" del puerto turco de Karasu y ha pedido la comparecencia del embajador de Turquía en Kiev para "aclarar esta inaceptable situación".
> ...



En esto no. Le pidió Ucrania que lo confiscara porque era suyo, investigó, hizo informe y ha salido. Por aquí se dijo que para más inri el grano tenia el destino en Turquía. Eso si lo pararon en otro puerto.

Supongo que Elensky (Prohibida la Z)también tendría eso controlado.


----------



## Covaleda (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hasta sus jefes se rien de él :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115072
> 
> ...



¿Y lo de los 20 millones de vidas salvadas por las ponzoñas? Eso es casi peor.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Quizás alguien que tenga o haya tenido relación con Goldman Sachs?



Dicen que va ser éste que es de Stratford upon Avon de toda la vida....

Nadhim Zahawi, el kurdo iraquí llamado a sustituir a Johnson


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 7, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 24th mechanized brigade near Soledar with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 14th and 72nd Mechanized...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 7 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 24ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Soledar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 14ª y 72ª brigada mecanizada y a la 10ª brigada de asalto a la montaña de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Ochakov;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Seversk;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 17 drones ucranianos cerca de Nadezhdovka, Zelenyi Gai en la región de Nikolaev, Skadovsk, Davydov Brod en la región de Kherson, Izyum, Nortsovka, Novoplatovka, Dibrovnoe, Brazhkovka, Pitomnik, Malye Prokhody y Grushevka en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 6 misiles tácticos Tochka-U cerca de Skadovsk, Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson, y Grushevka en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On July 7, 2022 (Map Update)


The AFU took control of the village of Solodke; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Seversk; Clashes...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 7 de julio de 2022







 Las AFU tomaron el control del pueblo de Solodke;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bilohorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Dolyna.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado .
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole el origen de la estrategia militar rusa en la guerra de Ucrania
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que el Zar Vladimirovich I aplicaria los preceptos del Arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu , que datan del 2 500 a.C
pero niet panimayu jarasho ...el Kremlin esta empleando una tecnica militar mucho mas antigua ...
Casi todo el mundo conoce la " piedra de Rosetta " , pero muy pocos ( el clapham si , porque el clapham es un bicho ilustrado ) conocen la " piedra de Panuk " , el tratado militar mas antiguo del mundo que data del XII milenio a.C.
Escrito en idioma paleolitico lineal , fue descifrado por el eminente paleontologo y antropologo ruso Sasha Levin , que emigro a Israel en los 90's y murio en la miseria en un kibbutz . El escrito , tallado en piedra ( el Panuk era zurdo ) describe la forma optima de cazar moscas
Ponian un cebo en la cueva ( un animal muerto , por ejemplo ) y esperaban a que las moscas llegaran a el
Cuando el cebo estaba " lleno " de moscas
las mataban usando una especie de raqueta fabricada de juncos y piel ...
No las matabana todas pero si a muchas . Una matanza , hoyga ...
Luego repetian la estrategia ...algunas moscas " recordaban " la masacre y no acudian a la trampa , pero la mayoria volvia como la primera vez
y era masacrada . Al principio parecia que la estrategia no funcionaba , pero Panuk era paciente y perseverante
Cada vez acudian menos moscas a la trampa . Porque una mosca muerta no se reproduce , y si matas miles evitas la plaga
Matar moscas se convirtio en un oficio hereditario . El Zar Vladimirovich I no persigue a las ukromoscas en su terreno ,
las atrae a un lugar concreto ( el Donbass ) la " cueva " donde la artilleria tribal las anikila ...lentamente
La opcion facil seria ahuyentarlas con humo , pero eso solo pospondria el problema . Zankead al Panuk


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> O que su gabinete no estaba del todo de acuerdo con el plan y no tenía cómo sustituirlo. Porque el Borrel y la Van der Leyen ahí siguen.



Nadie les voto y por eso es incluso más díficil mandarles a la mierda ... Tienen que ponerse de acuerdo toda la UE.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Si lo pones en un mapa del mundo pues te queda incluso más chulo ... Aún así la importancia de perder Lysichanks y Severodonetsk sigue siendo la misma.


----------



## coscorron (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Dicen que va ser éste que es de Stratford upon Avon de toda la vida....
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi, el kurdo iraquí llamado a sustituir a Johnson



Tomará el te a las cinco o rezará cinco veces al día?? Inglés de los de toda la vida y pronto en sus partidas Socialistos y Populares nativos, pues eso, no habrá un dirigente que no sea moromierda o panchinegro ...


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado los resultados de las muestras de sangre de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos:
> *33% ha tenido o tiene hepatitis A;*_



*¿Cómo se contagia este virus?*
En general, se transmite de persona a persona al ponerse en la boca un objeto contaminado con las heces de la persona infectada con el virus de la hepatitis A. Esta forma de transmisión se denomina vía "feco-oral"

(Nota: en palabras vulgares, "*por comer mierda de un compañero infectado*")



Harman dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado los resultados de las muestras de sangre de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos:
> 
> *4% - fiebre con síndrome renal;*_



La enfermedad se contagia por:
Respirar pequeñas gotas frescas o secas, o aire contaminado por saliva, orina o excrementos de un ratón infectado.
Ingerir alimentos o agua contaminados con orina, heces o saliva de estos roedores.
Tener contacto directo con excrementos o secreciones de ratones infectados

(Nota: en palabras vulgares, "*por respirar y/o ingerir mierda o meados de ratón infectado*")



Harman dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado los resultados de las muestras de sangre de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos:
> 
> *20% - Fiebre del Nilo Occidental.*_



¿Cómo se transmite el virus del Nilo Occidental?
▪ Mosquitos infectados. Generalmente, el virus del Nilo Occidental se transmite por la picadura de un mosquito infectado. Los mosquitos se contagian cuando se alimentan de aves infectados.

(Nota: en palabras vulgares, "*porque te coman vivo mosquitos infectados que previamente se han alimentado de pájaros enfermos*")


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Tras la cumbre de la OTAN, se hizo evidente que la alianza estaba librando una guerra híbrida contra Rusia y Bielorrusia (c) Naryshkin, jefe del SVR

La cosa es bastante evidente, y era obvia incluso antes de que empezaran los SAU. El intento de derrocar a Lukashenko y el impulso a Ucrania para preparar su ataque contra la DNR y la LNR en la primavera de 2022 son sólo elementos de una estrategia más amplia para presionar a Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Marchamaliano (7 Jul 2022)

Pues como Ucrania, salvo Galitza.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hasta sus jefes se rien de él :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115072
> 
> ...



Es que han sido las s que le han quitado del medio, son sus monigotes, pero si el títere de turno resulta ser demasiado mediocre y mierda le quitan del medio, los amos del cortijo quieren gerentes con un mínimo de inteligencia, idiotas absolutos no, esos no les sirven.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Juntar a Orban, Putin o Xi con Lula o Maduro hace llorar al niño diosito.
> 
> No juntes churras con merinas aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid anda.



Y que supone meter en el mismo saco a Mussolini, Hitler y Francisco Franco???

Los rojos admiten en petit comite, que el pueblo al final le perdono y le lloro por todo el bien que hizo...hasta Fidel le tuvo aprecio al viejo Caudillo.

Sin embargo, siguen considerandolo como nazi, como fascista y condenando todo lo que hizo...a pesar de que siguen viviendo en gran parte, de su herencia.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Eso es que estás a gusto con tu estilo de vida. Empieza a preguntar, empieza.



Spoiler: Putin no va a ayudarte, de hecho nadie lo hace, es imposible....
Lo que si se puede es no tocar, no trastocar y no intentar tocar la libertad de otra persona

Esa es la única manera de hacer que todo vaya bien


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Siempre me sorprenden los dirigentes mundiales, en este caso del presidente kazajo, cuesta creer que tenga tan bajo nivel para no darse cuenta de que vender petróleo ruso a los enemigos de Rusia iba a cabrear a Rusia, y si no es retrasado mental y sí se da cuenta, ¿por qué provoca a Rusia?



El problema ahora es que igual que Estados Unidos ha puesto firme su jardín, es decir, a Europa.... En la situación actual Rusia y China harán lo propio con los países vecinos y de su zona de influencia. 
No sólo Kazajstán... Uzbekistán, Azerbaiyán y Turkmenistán deberían ir entrando ordenadamente en el pacto militar ruso y en Shangai.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Europa puede aguantar más, creo que hasta meses.



Se refiere a las nukes.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole el origen de la estrategia militar rusa en la guerra de Ucrania
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que el Zar Vladimirovich I aplicaria los preceptos del Arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu , que datan del 2 500 a.C
> pero niet panimayu jarasho ...el Kremlin esta empleando una tecnica militar mucho mas antigua ...
> ...



La isla de las serpientes....

Me he reido mucho...gracias.

Pero es cierto lo que indicas...quieren machacarles y tomarse todo el tiempo del...aaaa....estepa.

La mirada de los 1000 kilometros del ruso...en un espacio tan basto...el tiempo se dilata...y pierde importancia...aquello que ha de llegar...llegara!!!


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hasta sus jefes se rien de él :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115072
> 
> ...



esto lo unico que demuestra que no tenian huevos a llamarselo antes de dejar el cargo. Esta al mismo nivel de bajeza que los que celebran la muerte de un rival por vejez que por haber sabido competir con el.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Jul 2022)

ArcellorMittal vuelve a suministrar acero a Rusia




> ArcelorMittal halted its supply to and operations in Russia as a response to the invasion of Ukraine. However, according to reports from the _Moscow Times_, the steel manufacturer resumed supplies on 10 June and has since delivered 77,000 tonnes of steel to Russia.
> 
> Products supplied to Russia are mainly destined for the construction sector and generally come from one of ArcelorMittal's factories in Kazakhstan, which employs 35,000 people.
> 
> ArcelorMittal was unwilling to confirm the news, but a source close to the corporation conveyed to RTL that the EU's sanctions "are not being circumvented in the area of raw materials or in finished goods".


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Dicen que va ser éste que es de Stratford upon Avon de toda la vida....
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi, el kurdo iraquí llamado a sustituir a Johnson



Kurdo.... 
Se coronan cada vez más....


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las mujeres de una aldea de Transcarpatia impidiendo la reclutación de sus hombres.



pero estos son hungaros o rutenos, es decir que no son ucranianos pata negra ¿no?...es como si el sargento perez fuera a reclutar soldados en hernani para una guerra en el alentejo entre españa y portugal...vamos que no querria ir nadie.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Jul 2022)

a


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Francotirador supermodelo brasileño destruido durante el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra un grupo de mercenarios cerca de Kharkov*
> Ayer, 16:19
> 29
> 
> ...



a mis 45 palos creia haberlo visto todo...me equivocaba.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Kiev pide explicaciones a Turquía por permitir la salida de un buque con grano ucraniano "robado"
> 
> 
> Ucrania ha lamentado este jueves la salida de un barco ruso con grano ucraniano "robado" del puerto turco de Karasu y ha pedido la comparecencia del embajador de Turquía en Kiev para "aclarar esta inaceptable situación".
> ...



Lo hemos dicho veces, Turquía juega a todas las bandas posibles.

Turquía igual construye central nuclear rusa, que compra F-35, trapichea grano, machaca kurdos, invade Grecia, te destroza Chipre, o te une Londres y china por tren....
Turquía tiene dimensión geográfica estupenda, gran población, e independencia política de momento....

Es ella misma, nos guste o no.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto es ridículo. La situación de 1995 no puede ser la base para la actuación de ahora.
> 
> Y una unión con Bielorusia y Kazajstán (porque los otros son territorios enanos) no va a traer ninguna ventaja. De facto ya son territorios con importantes relaciones comerciales con Rusia, pero Kazajstán por ejemplo se beneficia mucho también del comercio con occidente, y sería malo para ellos perder eso.
> 
> ...



Si la cosa se pone fea Rusia debe invadir y desmembrar Kazajstán y anexionarse todo el norte y centro, con mayoría rusa y ortodoxa. Incluso hay alemanes y coreanos. 
Pero como no está el horno para bollos los kazajos entrarán en razón. 
Kazajistán es demasiado grande...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Las casas de apuestas UK dan como sucesor de Boris con más fuerza a :

-Ben Wallace o Penny Mordaunt


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Vendido por un cuarto de millón: cómo los cañones autopropulsados franceses "César" terminaron en Rusia*
> 
> 
> El personal militar ucraniano se dedica a la venta de armas suministradas por Occidente a un lado a un costo reducido. La edición búlgara Bulgarian Military llega a tales conclusiones después de sumergirse en el tema de la "desaparición" de las monturas de artillería autopropulsada César francesa.
> ...



esto creo que no ha pasado en ninguna werra del pasado, ....a una werra seria me refiero...


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente turca:
> 
> *Un barco ruso sospechoso de transportar grano robado abandona el puerto turco*
> 
> ...



Algún conforero dijo que era un paripé de Erdogan...  

Hablando de Turquía los polacos se quejan de vicio.... Una buena frontera con Turquía les habría puesto yo y una ocupación turca de 400 años como en los Balcanes....


----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

Que cada cual interprete lo que quiera.

*Defensa rusa informa de que "se están tomando medidas para reconstruir las capacidades de combate" en Luhansk. 
Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra traduce: "pausa operativa" después de tomar Lisichansk.
Hace dos días Putin dijo: "es necesario descansar" las tropas en Luhansk.

*


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Esto es ridículo. La situación de 1995 no puede ser la base para la actuación de ahora.
> 
> Y una unión con Bielorusia y Kazajstán (porque los otros son territorios enanos) no va a traer ninguna ventaja. De facto ya son territorios con importantes relaciones comerciales con Rusia, pero Kazajstán por ejemplo se beneficia mucho también del comercio con occidente, y sería malo para ellos perder eso.
> 
> ...



Eso algunos lo tenemos claro, el "problema" es que occidente no quiere socio quiere vasallos y desarmados. Por ahí no puede tragar Putin, así que al final ha tenido que mover ficha.

Pero si se mira su jugada con lupa, se vera que intenta no cruzar ciertos limites * , esperando ( creo que en vano ) una reconciliación futura con occidente.

Lo ha hecho como el culo en su zona de influencia, con un 10% de lo que se ha dejado tangar por occidente podria habe ayudado a fuerzas afines a hacerse con el poder. En Bielorrusia ni eso, occidente ha sido tan subnormal que ha obligado a Lukashenko a arrimarse a Rusia tras varios intentos de Maidanes. Estuvo incluso en un tris de perdela , pero ahora parece que si han estrechado mucho los lazos.

Rusia no tiene más que una opción. Pero no le gusta a Putin así que va a camara lenta. En fin tiempo al tiempo.


*
0. Sin plan politico fuera de las republicas.
1. Ataca con lo minimo.
2. No destruye los puentes del Dnieper, lo que hubiera acortado la guerra muchisimo
3. No destruye los barcos en los puertos ucranianos.
4. No ataca a la cupula de Kiev
5. No corta lo energia

etc..etc....


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La obsesión de Ucrania (Zelenski se supone) por hace la foto en la isla de las serpientes sobrevolandola para soltarla o ahora esto....que empeño en hacer el ridículo cuando no es controlarla, es hacer la foto o poner la bandera de cara a la galería. No puedes dejar que gente muera por chorradas así.
> 
> "Según el alto militar ruso, alrededor de las cinco de la mañana un grupo de militares ucranianos desembarcaron en la isla y se fotografiaron junto a la bandera, y entonces un avión ruso con misiles de precisión "aniquiló" a los soldados."



Es el Perejil del Mar Negro.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Que cada cual interprete lo que quiera.
> 
> *Defensa rusa informa de que "se están tomando medidas para reconstruir las capacidades de combate" en Luhansk.
> Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra traduce: "pausa operativa" después de tomar Lisichansk.
> ...



Hace un tiempo colgasteis un artículo preiodístico muy bueno de un ciudadano de Luhansk que buscaba en Rusia voluntarios para unirse a la esa milicia. entre otras cosas interesantes decía que ya casi no tenian gente y que incluso podía romperse el frente por allí.

También decía que no hacían prisioneros porque nadie iba a negociar para intercambiarlos. Tampoco había en Ucrania combatientes de Luhansk para intercambiar, así que no merecía la pena.

Realmente, ya no podrán más.

En este hilo ha faltado una primera hoja en la que se recordaran algunas informaciones relevantes. Esa hubiese tenido cabida allí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> esto creo que no ha pasado en ninguna werra del pasado, ....a una werra seria me refiero...



Estamos en otras guerras. Se acepta todo sin ética, sin restricciones.

Guerra Irrestricta:
Qiao Liang.
Wang Xiangsui.
Por si interesa, "Guerra por encima del límite" " La guerre hors límites. L'art de la guerre asymétrique."


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas UK dan como sucesor de Boris con más fuerza a :
> 
> -Ben Wallace o Penny Mordaunt



Si , onvre , van a poner de PM del Reino Unido a un tipo de apellido " *Wallace* " justo cuando Escocia se plantea un Referendum de Independencia en 2023 y necesita el OK del gobierno britanico . Ay Jesus , mira que la gente es ingenua


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si , onvre , van a poner de PM del Reino Unido a un tipo de apellido " *Wallace* " justo cuando Escocia se plantea un Referendum de Independencia en 2023 y necesita el OK del gobierno britanico . Ay Jesus , mira que la gente es ingenua



Va a ganar Penny. Reservista del ejército, infancia vendible, relaciones con familia Busch....


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




¿ Cómo se dice "karma" en ruso ?  

Supongo que su última acción de combate habrá sido subir fotos del momento de la captura a Instagram... no se van a perder los likes de esta circunstancia así como así.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

CLAPHAM, tu contacto armenia esta de buen ver???

Joder...tengo pesadillas sexuales con ella...tiene que ser una fiera en la cama???

El Gabor te comento algo??


----------



## Ulisses (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Que cada cual interprete lo que quiera.
> 
> *Defensa rusa informa de que "se están tomando medidas para reconstruir las capacidades de combate" en Luhansk.
> Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra traduce: "pausa operativa" después de tomar Lisichansk.
> ...



Las 3 cosas son necesarias, aparte de que están interconectadas:

Reconstrucción: Una reorganización de las tropas y armas, eso se hace en un despacho.
Pausa operativa: Ya que están en proceso de reorganización o reconstrucción.
Descansar: Eso es básico y se aprovecha la reconstrucción y la pausa para que las tropas descansen.
Después de un logro importante se tiende a descansar, cuando has conseguido una de las metas que te has propuesto hay siempre un lapsus, forzarlo es contraproducente.

Eso no quiere decir que no continúen las operaciones, serán durante un tiempo a más baja escala y con tropas frescas, supongo que habrán aunque pocas.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nadie les voto y por eso es incluso más díficil mandarles a la mierda ... Tienen que ponerse de acuerdo toda la UE.



Los mismos que les pusieron les pueden quitar sin problemas, Pero se ve que siguen a rajatabla las instrucciones.


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es el Perejil del Mar Negro.




si no fuera porque los rusos les han dado candela podria pensarse que la tomaron en cualquier lugar de la costa











⚔️БРАТЧУК


Блог речника Одеської військової адміністрації Сергія Братчука Бот для зворотнього зв’язку - https://t.me/bratchukadmin_bot




t.me


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

Para la UE Johnson llevaba muerto semanas: Bruselas no negocia con cadáveres políticos


La Comisión Europea perdió el interés en negociar con Johnson antes de la moción de censura, como antes la perdió con Theresa May. Bruselas no negocia con condenados a la muerte política




www.elconfidencial.com





*La Comisión Europea perdió el interés en negociar con Johnson antes de la moción de censura, como antes la perdió con Theresa May. Bruselas no negocia con condenados a la muerte política.*

 En la capital comunitaria consideran que *ahora toca esperar.* No es buen momento: el Protocolo de Irlanda sigue sin ser aplicado, las relaciones con Londres han tocado un nuevo mínimo y la sensación de que el Reino Unido ha entrado en una dinámica de permanente inestabilidad política no invitan demasiado al optimismo. Pero nadie echará de menos a Boris Johnson.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las casas de apuestas UK dan como sucesor de Boris con más fuerza a :
> 
> -Ben Wallace o Penny Mordaunt



Parecen un pelín militaristas ambos. Mal rollo.


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

La CNN confirma que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bombardeando la DNR y la LNR con MLRS HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos.

La edición estadounidense de la CNN ha publicado un informe sobre los ataques a la capital de la RPD, que se llevan a cabo desde los MLRS HIMARS entregados a Ucrania desde los Estados Unidos. Los periodistas señalan que su precisión y alcance es de unas 44 millas, lo que permite a las AFU bombardear "objetivos importantes en el corazón del territorio controlado por Rusia".

"La brigada HIMARS informa que después de cada lanzamiento, los especialistas monitorean las nuevas publicaciones en los sitios web rusos y en las redes sociales para ver los resultados de su trabajo", dice el periodista estadounidense.

Por bombardeo de "objetivos importantes", aparentemente se refieren a ataques a zonas pacíficas. El primer incidente se registró en Perevalsk el 29 de junio. La munición tiene un alcance de 70 km y una parte de racimo, y el hecho de que sea controlable permite a las AFU exponer a los ataques incluso las zonas profundas de la retaguardia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Para la UE Johnson llevaba muerto semanas: Bruselas no negocia con cadáveres políticos
> 
> 
> La Comisión Europea perdió el interés en negociar con Johnson antes de la moción de censura, como antes la perdió con Theresa May. Bruselas no negocia con condenados a la muerte política
> ...



Si sabe aprovecharlo eso, a la parte de la UE que no tiene ganas de conflicto le pone una pelotita muy fácil para dar raquetazos ¿cuanto tiempo extra puede sacar la coalición antes de meterse en más en el conflicto?


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Es un poco diferente de lo que había imaginado.

Presionada en el suelo, una joven médica de las AFU comenta lo que está sucediendo y admite que esperaba algo diferente. La pregunta "¿Qué es exactamente?" queda fuera de juego.

Los jóvenes "patriotas románticos" que se encuentran en la primera línea de fuego se ven rápidamente sorprendidos por la arrogancia y el sinsentido de la propaganda de Kiev sobre los "orcos derrotados". En realidad, sólo queda el barro, el bombardeo continuo de nuestra artillería y el cautiverio como mejor salida.









Денацификация UA


Соратники! Мы с вами – в самом начале большого пути – очищения МИРА от нацизма. Начало денацификации его положено на Украине! Вместе - победим! Сотрудничество: @IvanDenaziBot ; denazi-UA@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Va a ganar Penny. Reservista del ejército, infancia vendible, relaciones con familia Busch....



El clapham no lo tiene tan claro ( aunque por si acaso apostara 5 £ ) 
Es catolica de ascendencia irlandesa y ademas es divorciada 
Su matrimonio duro solo 1 ano , eso denota falta de caracter . 
Reino Hundido solo ha tenido DOS primeras ministras : 
La baronesa Thatcher ( anglicana ) y estuvo casada 52 anos y Teresa May ( anglicana ) quien lleva casada 42 anos .
Ademas , solo tiene 12 anos de experiencia politica y es muy joven ( apenas 49 anos ) .


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

Venezuela es el lugar elegido para las maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China e Irán.
Esto es la polla, sinceramente.


----------



## Nico (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Francotirador supermodelo brasileño destruido durante el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra un grupo de mercenarios cerca de Kharkov*
> Ayer, 16:19
> 29
> 
> ...





Mantener los likes cuando el muro se acerca, obliga a las féminas a hacer grandes sacrificios... solo los machistas heteropatriarcales son incapaces de advertir los esfuerzos de esta bella dama para poder mantener activas sus cuentas de Instagram y TikTok.

A veces no alcanza sólo con maquillarse y sacarse fotos zorreando (las que tienen 20 años la desplazan) y toca cambiar las bikinis por uniformes ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parecen un pelín militaristas ambos. Mal rollo.



Siendo los 2 Tories y miembros del gobierno Johnson, no puede haber mucha diferencia con él.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

*Las principales declaraciones de Vladimir Putin en la reunión con los ganadores del concurso Líderes de Rusia:*

▪Occidente lleva mucho tiempo "clamando" por una transición a fuentes de energía alternativas, y ahora vuelven a recurrir al sector del carbón;

▪Los problemas energéticos existentes sólo pueden resolverse con la ayuda de la industria nuclear;

▪La Federación Rusa hará todo lo posible por mantener y desarrollar la alta tecnología;

▪Hay que esforzarse por crear tecnologías propias en lugar de sustituirlas por otras de importación;

▪ En el mundo actual, es imposible hacer descubrimientos y logros científicos sin las Fuerzas Armadas;

▪Rusia conserva el primer puesto en exportaciones de trigo, con 130 millones de toneladas previstas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Snowball (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Que cada cual interprete lo que quiera.
> 
> *Defensa rusa informa de que "se están tomando medidas para reconstruir las capacidades de combate" en Luhansk.
> Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra traduce: "pausa operativa" después de tomar Lisichansk.
> ...



Es los juegos de estrategia por turnos, esas pausas(refuerzos de las unidades desgastadas y acopio de suministros) suelen duran 1 o 2 turnos 

Entre 7-14 dias


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Sólo que no tengo las palabras para decir palabrotas!!!!!!!!!*

Un ucraniano con pasaporte estadounidense que golpeó duramente a un veterano de las Fuerzas Armadas de 84 años en Moscú por apoyar a la USO ha sido condenado... a 1,5 años de libertad restringida. Como castigo por sus fracturas, conmoción cerebral y numerosos hematomas, el anciano no podrá acudir a restaurantes y actos públicos.

La investigación (Departamento de Policía de Sviblovo) por alguna razón juzgó las acciones del "militante" por el más leve corpus delicti (Parte 1, artículo 112 del Código Penal), pero la fiscalía no encontró nada ilegal en ello. (Aunque hay pruebas de la comisión de "f", apartado 2: infligir intencionadamente un daño moderado a la salud por motivos de odio o enemistad política, ideológica, racial, étnica o religiosa).

Y esto a pesar de la publicidad masiva e incluso de los reportajes en los canales centrales de televisión.

Volveré a apelar a la fiscalía y pediré una revisión del caso. Considero que el veredicto es simplemente una burla desmedida del sentido común. Y al maltrecho veterano, le envío mis mejores deseos de salud y valor.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Igual no te cuadra por la asunción de principales objetivos. Y no es que parcialmente no sean correctos, es que debe haber algo más. Para entender esto, solo observa qué tipo de gente han metido con calzador en todas las estructuras estatales y sociales. Woke everywere.
> 
> A ver, pregunta, tu que estás allí ¿observas síntomas de guerra civil o graves desórdenes internos actualmente? ese, a mi entender, será uno de los 'avisos' antes del desastre. Quizá también, si en esto han tomado parte no desechable sus papis ingleses, la devolución de Gibraltar a España... bueno, esa parte de 'Apocalipsis' es la que nos toca a los de aquí, quizás. Quizás lo de Gibraltar, pero que esperan laminarnos, eso es seguro.



Si, sobre el tema del movimiento woke ya cagué un hilo hace tiempo. La idea es que los Wokes son mucho más fáciles de manipular y además están completamente fanatizados. Los mismos son algo así como el martillo del NWO.

Respecto a lo que me preguntas de Estados Unidos:

Yo la verdad es que llevo una vida muy aburrida: Del curro a casa, y de casa al curro. Los fines de semana salgo con mi mujer a cenar de vez en cuando o a visitar algún pueblucho en el "Upstate". La población de Nueva York es muy homogénea respecto al tema político: 95% progres. Así que no hay mucho debate.

En el curro la gente se suele abstener de hablar de politica, pero la verdad es que en mi empresa hay mucho woke y mucho partidario del BLM.

El año pasado había manifestaciones del BLM todos los putos días y la verdad es que en mi barrio (Upper East Side Manhattan) vi a la gente empezar ya a estar un poco hasta la polla de ellos (hasta a los más progres).

En Nueva York he percibido que desde que ha ganado PedoBiden la gente está más tranquila y contenta: Cuando estaba Trump la gente estaba todo el puto día poniéndolo a parir.
Entiendo que estén contentos: Biden "solo" nos ha metido la tercera guerra mundial, al contrario de Trump que era "muy belicista" (segun los progres).


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

*Vladimir Putin califica la situación en la RNL y la RND durante los últimos ocho años de aislamiento y genocidio*

"La gente allí se encontraba entre el cielo y la tierra. Muchos de ellos no tenían pasaporte, ni ucraniano ni ruso. Ni siquiera pudieron comprar un billete de avión. No pudieron enviar a sus hijos a la escuela", dijo el presidente ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Algún conforero dijo que era un paripé de Erdogan...



Fui yo. Pero es que aquí teníamos a nuestro ex- experto favorito señor @delhierro diciendo que en respuesta Rusia debía capturar un barco turco y demás tonterías.


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> HAZME EL CROQUIS MAJO.......... unos cuantos mensajes mas atras,vaticinando el apocalipsis usano,y en mensajes mas recientes,pronosticando un cancer terminal para Europa y poco mas que una gripe para yanquilandia.Aclarate coño.



Ambas cosas no son excluyentes: Debido a que los americanos saben que viene el apocalipsis financiero se van a follar a Europa para ganar algo de tiempo.

Es algo así como lo siguiente: Tú debes un millón de pavos y sabes que el banco te va a embargar y declarar en bancarrota. Entonces, vas y una noche entras en casa del vecino y le robas todo lo que tiene para sacar algo de dinero mientras esperas que los del banco te embarguen.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> *Hace un tiempo colgasteis un artículo preiodístico muy bueno de un ciudadano de Luhansk que buscaba en Rusia voluntarios para unirse a la esa milicia*. entre otras cosas interesantes decía que ya casi no tenian gente y que incluso podía romperse el frente por allí.
> 
> También decía que no hacían prisioneros porque nadie iba a negociar para intercambiarlos. Tampoco había en Ucrania combatientes de Luhansk para intercambiar, así que no merecía la pena.
> 
> ...



Eso pasó hace años, era un artículo de archivo. Creo que del año 15 o así.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Pérdidas en la RSS ucraniana y situación en Ucrania el 7 de julio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Otro documento de la SBU de Mariupol. Esta vez, los agentes del SBU se preocupan de que Zelenskyy y su equipo estén vendiendo motores para helicópteros militares rusos a través de la empresa estatal Motor Sich. Pero luego se les explicó que no se preocuparan y que no se entrometieran en los asuntos de Napoleón. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ambas cosas no son excluyentes: Debido a que los americanos saben que viene el apocalipsis financiero se van a follar a Europa para ganar algo de tiempo.
> 
> Es algo así como lo siguiente: Tú debes un millón de pavos y sabes que el banco te va a embargar y declarar en bancarrota. Entonces, vas y una noche entras en casa del vecino y le robas todo lo que tiene para sacar algo de dinero mientras esperas que los del banco te embarguen.



Coincido plenamente...a la UE la van a vaciar de capitales...de capacidad productiva...de cualquier tipo de valor...en aras de potenciar a su señor anglocabron...


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta horrorizado E indignado
Es repulsif und nauseabund el amariconamiento del HETERO sapiens ( del HOMO sapiens pues ya se intuye )
El grado de servilismo , cobardia , resing...sorry , resignacion de la plebe ante las humillaciones de la elite es EPIC .
En 1773 los colonos americanos arrojaron varios cargamentos de Te a la bahia de Boston en protesta porque Gran Bretana subio los impuestos ...
Empezaron una put^%$#a Guerra de Independencia porque no aceptaron una subida del 2 % . Un put^%$#o 2 % de merde 
Hoy te clavan sin vaselina un 21 % de IVA + 10 % de inflacion y encima te afeitas el ojete ...
El hetero sapiens va rumbo al prepucio , sorry ...precipicio . Mirad las guerras modernas . Ahora todo lo hacen los drones .
Y quien maneja el dron ? un put^%$#o civil , seguramente LGTBR que por la noche se pone un pelucon y se transforma en Cassandra
Luego cuenta en el Bar que se cargo a una familia afgana de 11 y la coronan reina .


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Frente a la Embajada de Francia en San Petersburgo, los residentes descubrieron un monumento espontáneo para la niña fallecida 

Veronika Badina practicaba deporte a pesar de una grave enfermedad: la anemia. El 5 de julio, los nazis ucranianos bombardearon Donetsk con proyectiles de 155 mm de la OTAN. La chica sólo tenía unos metros para correr a cubrirse.

Su feliz futuro se truncó en un instante...









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole el origen de la estrategia militar rusa en la guerra de Ucrania
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que el Zar Vladimirovich I aplicaria los preceptos del Arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu , que datan del 2 500 a.C
> pero niet panimayu jarasho ...el Kremlin esta empleando una tecnica militar mucho mas antigua ...
> ...



Y entre tanta masacre mosquil se sabe si Panuk hacía alguna pausa pal buchito de café? 

Yo tengo la profunda y real convicción de que el Clapham vive en un sanatorio mental. 
Está usted loco.
Es usted un genio!


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Venezuela es el lugar elegido para las maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China e Irán.
> Esto es la polla, sinceramente.



Va a tolerar eso los USA?, si lo hacen están muertos.
Veremos si no hay un intento serio de derribar a maduro, con intervención militar si hiciera falta.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los principales candidatos a Primer Ministro de Gran Bretaña después de Johnson son Truss, Wallis y Sunak.



*Apuesto por la candidatura del pirata exotico !!!.*


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coincido plenamente...a la UE la van a vaciar de capitales...de capacidad productiva...de cualquier tipo de valor...en aras de potenciar a su señor anglocabron...



Exacto, lo que pasa es que muchos americanos no son conscientes de que tienen un problema muy chungo:

Los costes laborales añadidos a los costes burocráticos, la búsqueda del beneficio a corto plazo, la corrupción y la falta de innovación se están follando este país.

Por ejemplo: Las obras públicas dan asco-pena, los costes de las mismas son disparatados, los ingenieros civiles americanos siguen anclados en la forma de hacer las cosas de hace 100 años, los aparatos industriales americanos son lo peor, los coches igual, etc.

Lo único que funciona de verdad es el desarrollo de software y el diseño de sistemas electrónicos (microprocesadores y demás). Ojo, hablo de diseño, no de fabricación.
El problema es que China les está dando una paliza en todo: Inovación, desarrollo, forma de trabajar, etc.

Por eso se quieren follar a Europa: Para que la misma deje de fabricar productos de calidad (como la maquinaria industrial alemana) y que sean ellos los que nos vendan sus mierdas diseñadas en los años 50.

A su favor tengo que decir que son bastante currantes y optimistas y en general buena gente (hablo de la gente corriente, la gente de la calle). Ah! y tienen más libertad de expresión que en Europa.


----------



## cobasy (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ...
> 
> A nivel geoestratégico Rusia no ha hecho nada para ser autosuficiente. Al contrario que China, se ha dormido en los laureles y en cuestiones de tecnología depende mucho de occidente, tanto para armas como para digitalización civil. Se ha centrado en hacer lo que ya hacía la URSS: exportar energía y recursos, pero no ha desarrollado una industria tecnológica propia seria.
> 
> Esto lo que nos indica es que la estrategia Rusa era y es ser socio de occidente y rechaza volver a ser una potencia global. Lo de los "socios occidentales" no es cualquier frase.



De hecho si no fuese así no se hubiesen metido hasta la cocina.

Veremos cómo acaba la cosa...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



deplorable, desolador,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,el trato a la gente como una mierda, obligándoles a una guerra en la que no creen.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> CLAPHAM, tu contacto armenia esta de buen ver???
> 
> Joder...tengo pesadillas sexuales con ella...tiene que ser una fiera en la cama???
> 
> El Gabor te comento algo??



Esta wena , si ...
Pero ya pasa de los 30's . Se caso con el James , ex diputado tory quien acaba de nacionalizarse ruso tras su mision en combate en Popasna 
El Gabor esta preparando otro viaje , pero se rompio una pieza de la maquina del tiempo y la fabrican en China ...Imaginate
Segun el " tracking number " la pieza va por Tayikistan . El Gabor ha pedido la VISA H1B para mudarse a EE UU porque la burocracia le esta matando . Todavia no le han dado el europermiso para viajar al siglo XVII otra vez .


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Los restos del helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano derribado. Según los informes los pilotos afortunadamente pudieron sobrevivir.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Jul 2022)

Baffled shoppers spot security tags on butter and cheese amid soaring prices

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras... Bravo Boris.











Los británicos quedaron desconcertados después de descubrir que artículos cotidianos como mantequilla, queso, pollo y café habían sido abofeteados con etiquetas de seguridad y etiquetas en medio de precios altísimos


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, sobre el tema del movimiento woke ya cagué un hilo hace tiempo. La idea es que los Wokes son mucho más fáciles de manipular y además están completamente fanatizados. Los mismos son algo así como el martillo del NWO.
> 
> Respecto a lo que me preguntas de Estados Unidos:
> 
> ...



La lógica imperial es la lógica imperial ya sea emperador un tio normal o un saco patatas. Los yankis la iban a liar estuviera quien estuviera por una razón muy simple: su sistema se basa en extraer recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. No pueden renunciar a éso salvo que estén dispuestos a renunciar a todo su tingladillo y acomodarse a una vida mucho más austera la gente normal y a dividir por 10 sus negocios de dólares ficticios los oligarcas.

A partir de ahí tu veras si prefieres que la lie un tio más o menos normal o un aprendiz de Jesús Gil con dos pistolas. Biden ha hecho lo esperable, lo de toda la vida y el camino que seguirá es previsible. Trump .... quién sabe? Lo mismo la lia y se rinde al día siguiente que dispara todos los Minuteman y los Trident y dice que el no ha sido, que ha sido Maduro hackeando el wifi de la Casa Blanca .....


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

No. Contramedidas al intrusismo OTAN-CIA.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Dicen que va ser éste que es de Stratford upon Avon de toda la vida....
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi, el kurdo iraquí llamado a sustituir a Johnson



Todo el mundo sabe que los kurdos son traidores en todas las naciones donde habitan, esa apuesta es muy arriesgada.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ya ha recibido nueve sistemas de misiles HIMARS estadounidenses y complejos similares. 

Sin embargo, se necesitan docenas más de estos sistemas para una contraofensiva seria, dijo Oleksiy Danilov, secretario del NSDC.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jul 2022)

¿Pero entonces como va la cosa? ¿Quién va ganando?


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Venezuela es el lugar elegido para las maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China e Irán.
> Esto es la polla, sinceramente.



Y los occidentales llorando por su crudo.... Ay papito dame más gasolina... Maduro debe estar pellizcándose....


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La lógica imperial es la lógica imperial ya sea emperador un tio normal o un saco patatas. Los yankis la iban a liar estuviera quien estuviera por una razón muy simple: su sistema se basa en extraer recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. No pueden renunciar a éso salvo que estén dispuestos a renunciar a todo su tingladillo y acomodarse a una vida mucho más austera la gente normal y a dividir por 10 sus negocios de dólares ficticios los oligarcas.
> 
> A partir de ahí tu veras si prefieres que la lie un tio más o menos normal o un aprendiz de Jesús Gil.



Eso se puede ver por ejemplo en temas como el ahorro energético. Cuando vine a vivir a Estados Unidos flipé con el tema de la energía: Coches con motores de 8000cc, trenes y autobuses urbanos escupiendo columnas de humo gigantescas, electrodomésticos obsoletos y sin modo "económico", tiendas con el aire acondicionado a toda hostia y las puertas abiertas de par en par, ausencia absoluta de aislamiento en casi todos los edificios, etc. Es decir: Esta gente vive como si el petróleo surgiera de los grifos por generación espontánea.

Esto les ha supuesto un problema respecto a la innovación: Los coches europeos, los electrodomesticos europeos, la maquinaria industrial, las técnicas de construcción,etc, son mucho mejores que las americanas debido básicamente a que como en Europa la energía es muy cara, hemos tenido que optimizar y rediseñar todo para que consuma poco. Eso nos ha forzado a buscar nuevos materiales, aleaciones, etc. Por eso todo en Estados Unidos es como de los años 50: Grande e ineficiente.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Fui yo. Pero es que aquí teníamos a nuestro ex- experto favorito señor @delhierro diciendo que en respuesta Rusia debía capturar un barco turco y demás tonterías.



Usted debe conocer la mentalidad rusa. Mis respetos.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

* Durante una operación especial en Ucrania, un vehículo blindado ruso Tigr *
_*soportó la explosión de una mina antitanque. Los pasajeros no resultaron *_
*heridos, la cápsula blindada salvó a la gente.*

t.me/NeSocSeti/16490


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Lysychansk, liberada de la ocupación del ejército ucraniano, vuelve a la vida civil. Los habitantes salen por fin de sus sótanos, donde se han escondido del ejército ucraniano durante los últimos cuatro meses, para hablar de los bombardeos y saqueos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

"Ellos [las fuerzas armadas ucranianas] estaban golpeando a la gente. Les disparaban y usaban morteros contra nuestras casas", dijo un residente de Lysychansk a nuestro corresponsal de guerra Vlad Andrica.

La ciudad ya ha sido reconstruida, y pronto se restablecerán el gas, el agua y la electricidad en los hogares de los residentes.

"Cuando vi - sus coches van con la letra Z, casi me caí del banco aquí, con voz frenética: "¡Los rusos han venido después de todo!" La alegría era infinita", dice la Lisichanka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Frente a la Embajada de Francia en San Petersburgo, los residentes descubrieron un monumento espontáneo para la niña fallecida
> 
> Veronika Badina practicaba deporte a pesar de una grave enfermedad: la anemia. El 5 de julio, los nazis ucranianos bombardearon Donetsk con proyectiles de 155 mm de la OTAN. La chica sólo tenía unos metros para correr a cubrirse.
> 
> ...



Pobre criatura. Que la tierra le sea leve.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Esta wena , si ...
> Pero ya pasa de los 30's . Se caso con el James , ex diputado tory quien acaba de nacionalizarse ruso tras su mision en combate en Popasna
> El Gabor esta preparando otro viaje , pero se rompio una pieza de la maquina del tiempo y la fabrican en China ...Imaginate
> Segun el " tracking number " la pieza va por Tayikistan . El Gabor ha pedido la VISA H1B para mudarse a EE UU porque la burocracia le esta matando . Todavia no le han dado el europermiso para viajar al siglo XVII otra vez .



Me la imagino como Maria Zakharova...lo que daria medio foro por una velada con Maria...

Es de ese tipo??

AHHHH MARIA MARIA...si fueras mia...









Una zarina mediática en la corte de Putin


A María Zajarova (Moscú, 1974) le gusta estar en el foco de la escena mediática. Disfruta dando desplantes a los medios occidentales tanto como bailando Nunca antes una mujer había sido portavoz de Exteriores en Rusia y nunca antes un funcionario había sido tan conocido fuera del país...




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## maromo (7 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La hez de la sociedad junta?



Hombre, Xi y Putin me parecen buenos estrategas, Orban me parece un patriota que mira por los intereses de su país. Los otros dos unos liberticidas ladrones


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Apuesto por la candidatura del pirata exotico !!!.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115228



Aunque Albión se vista de seda, pirata se queda.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Apuesto por la candidatura del pirata exotico !!!.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115228



Nah

Traen a la Charo de vuelta



Ni esos "exóticos" ni nadie con 2 dedos de frente quiere comerse el marrón de ser PM con la que se viene encima ...

Ponen a la Charo total es más tonta que dormir con botas


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Zelensky reacciona al asesinato de tres niños y tres adultos en el DNR

"Por fin parece que la artillería occidental que recibimos de nuestros socios occidentales está funcionando con mucha fuerza. Su precisión es realmente la necesaria". - Así reaccionó Vladimir Zelensky a los acontecimientos de ayer, que se convirtieron en un día negro para Makiivka y Donetsk.

El 6 de julio, dos niños de Makiivka murieron en el acto, la tercera niña murió en el hospital. El día anterior, el 5 de julio, una niña de 10 años en el centro de Donetsk murió por un proyectil ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

*Tras anunciar su dimisión, Johnson transmite a Zelenski el apoyo británico a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, ha reiterado al líder ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, el "sólido apoyo del Reino Unido" a su país en una charla telefónica mantenida este jueves en la que el líder de Ucrania le agradeció su "acción decisiva" en *la guerra con Rusia*.

En un comunicado emitido por Downing Street una portavoz oficial confirmó que el "premier" había hablado con Zelenski por teléfono. Durante su conversación, Johnson "destacó el inquebrantable respaldo por parte de todos los partidos a la gente del presidente Zelenski", y dijo que el* Reino Unido "continuaría proporcionando ayuda vital defensiva durante el tiempo que sea necesario".*

"El primer ministro agregó que continuaría trabajando a buen ritmo con otros socios a fin de intentar finalizar el bloqueo de grano en las próximas semanas", ha apuntado la portavoz.


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

Guerra Rusia Ucrania | Moscú lanza 28 ataques en Donetsk y Kiev pide a la población que huya


Zelenski apunta a que el Ejército está infligiendo golpes "muy notorios" a las tropas rusas por la ayuda de la artillería de Occidente, mientras el partido de Putin, Rusia Unida, sube entre 8 puntos y 10 puntos en las encuestas de popularidad




www.elconfidencial.com











En la* jornada 134 desde la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania*, las tropas de Moscú han llevado a cabo* 28 ataques contra 16 localidades *en la región de Donetsk en 24 horas, según informa la policía ucraniana


Paralelamente, el partido de Putin, *Rusia Unida*, ha subido entre ocho puntos y diez puntos en las encuestas de popularidad tras el inicio de la invasión a Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero. Así lo ha asegurado este jueves la secretaria adjunta del Consejo General de Rusia Unida, Daria Lantrátova, subrayando que su partido *controla más del 70% de los escaños* en la Cámara Baja.


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces como va la cosa? ¿Quién va ganando?



los ukros obviamente y con ellos los europedos, no te das cuen?


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Las afueras de Slavyansk están siendo trituradas activamente con artillería y MLRS.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ...
> Toda una vida para vislumbrar como aceptaría el imperio bajar esos escalones
> de controlar y dominar el mundo. Me parece que hay líderes esenciales, como Putin,
> Xi, Khamenei, Orban, AMLO, Nas, *Lula*, Maduro...que lograrán llevar la transición
> a buen puerto con la paciencia necesaria para que el hegemón no se desboque.



Oiga que el presidente brasileiro es Bolsonaro y ha dicho que sanciones ni la primera.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Jul 2022)

Manifestaciones masivas en mi pais, pidiendo que se vaya el puto draghi a ver si consigo mas info, me pilla en el curro


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Espero que Ucrania aproveche para arrasar orcos durante este tiempo, es obvio que quieren tiempo para reponer el destrozo de los himars


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Algunas de las cosas que me llamaron la atención de Putin, en el discurso de inicio de "la operación especial" es que dijo dos cosas que entonces parecían peregrinas: una que la OTAN no se metiera y otra que esta guerra no la iba a pagar él.
> 
> Bueno, la primera lo único que probó es mi inocencia ¡La OTAN ya estaba dentro, hasta en la cocina! y pagarla, ¡vaya que si la pagamos nosotros!
> 
> ...







__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Qué estará sucediendo ahora en las altas esferas del Tio Sam... es inimaginable... La debacle es total, se mire como se mire... la respuesta de Biden a los periodistas sobre que el precio estaría como estaría el tiempo que estaría... un desmadre absoluto y una muestra del desconcierto y sin...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

Los ucras están nerviosos. Se les va el país a pique.
Aquí una pelea reciente en una reunión entre un alcalde y otro representante político regional


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

*El ataque a Slavyansk desde el este y la pronta liberación del territorio de la RPD.*

Al mismo momento que el enemigo huyó de Lisichansk, el régimen de Kiev reunió todas las fuerzas que fue capaz en Seversk. En Kiev realmente temían que las fuerzas aliadas se dirigieran directamente a Slavyansk.

Seversk se encuentra en una zona no muy elevada, por lo que la ciudad en sí está mal adaptada para una defensa. Ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la usan para apoyar las defensas en las zonas que sufren los ataques de los aliados. De hecho la infantería ucraniana es arrojada a la muerte. 
Se están librando feroces batallas en el área de Grigorovka. Esta población está ubicada al oeste de Belogorovka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se aferran a las aldeas cercanas a Seversk porque sin ellas las formaciones del régimen de Kiev tendrán que retirarse de Seversk. Seguimos monitorizando.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

SAM * Osa * ucraniano (o lo que queda de él) en la región de Jerson.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Arma antidron LPD-801 y una de sus víctimas en la zona NVO en Ucrania.

El inhibidor LPD-801 desarrollado por el Laboratorio PPSh fue presentado en 2021 en la Exposición Internacional de Armas y Productos de Caza ORELEXPO-2021.

La masa del dispositivo es de 3,5 kilogramos y las características del LPD-801 le permiten inutulizar drones a una distancia de hasta 1,5 kilómetros. El arma está diseñada para bloquear los canales de control y navegación de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Manifestaciones masivas en mi pais, pidiendo que se vaya el puto draghi a ver si consigo mas info, me pilla en el curro



lo he visto, los ánimos están caldeados....


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

El ejército ruso tomó prestado el sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Tunguska de Ucrania

El transporte de la unidad fue filmado por residentes de la región de Bryansk.

El complejo fue capturado a la brigada 128 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Severodonetsk.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas y republicanas eliminaron al comandante de campo de "Azov"

El capitán del regimiento neonazi Azov, Sergei Bely, fue eliminado el 30 de junio en las cercanías de Donetsk.

El funeral tuvo lugar en la región de Cherkasy.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Hungría se negó a compartir gas "justamente" con los estados miembros de la UE y comparó tales medidas con el comunismo. "Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas húngaras seguirán siendo propiedad de Hungría. El gas comprado con el dinero de los contribuyentes húngaros y almacenado en las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas húngaras se utilizará en Hungría", dijo el ministro húngaro de Asuntos Exteriores, Peter Szijjártó, al comentar la propuesta de el presidente de la facción del Partido Popular Europeo en el PE, Manfred Weber, para establecer una distribución justa de gas entre los miembros de la UE.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Rusia podrá declarar una "pausa" unilateral las veces que quiera pero los ucranianos no tienen porque aceptarla. 

No hay que darles oxígeno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Los chinos se están apoderando del mercado ruso de teléfonos inteligentes

En la primera mitad del año las marcas chinas de teléfonos inteligentes Realme, Vivo, Mi, Tecno, Infinix, iTel y Nokia (sí, sus teléfonos inteligentes son propiedad de la china HMD Global) se convirtieron en líderes en volumen de ventas en Rusia.

Pero la participación de Apple y Samsung disminuyó en un 14% y un 15% respectivamente. Ozon también confirmó el crecimiento de la demanda de dispositivos chinos. Las ventas unitarias de teléfonos inteligentes Tecno en mayo-junio crecieron más de 20 veces, Doogee, cinco veces, y Digma electronics, casi ocho veces.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Las importaciones paralelas ayudarán a optimizar el tipo de cambio del rublo

El rublo ruso se ha convertido en la moneda mundial más exitosa desde principios de año, desde ese momento ha crecido frente al dólar en aproximadamente una vez y media. Por otro lado, el fortalecimiento inesperadamente fuerte de la moneda rusa resultó ser una sorpresa desagradable para una parte importante del negocio nacional.

Desde el momento en que se estabilizó la moneda rusa, el Banco de Rusia debilitó gradualmente el control financiero. Se redujo la tasa clave, se incrementó el límite a las transferencias de moneda extranjera de personas físicas, se redujo gradualmente el porcentaje de venta obligatoria de divisas y se tomaron otras medidas para liberalizar el mercado.

El crecimiento de la moneda nacional dio lugar a una discusión entre el presidente del Banco de Rusia, Elvira Nabiullina, y el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov. Se trataba, en particular, de la regulación del tipo de cambio y de las intervenciones cambiarias.

La situación parece un ejemplo clásico de la "enfermedad holandesa" que Rusia ha estado tratando de prevenir durante muchos años. Sin embargo, en el pasado era posible combatirlo con la ayuda de la regla presupuestaria, pero ahora, debido a los riesgos de congelar la moneda estatal en el extranjero, esta opción no está disponible, dice Sergey Khestanov, profesor asociado de la Departamento de Mercados Financieros e Ingeniería Financiera de la RANEPA.

La situación actual es bastante específica, las autoridades financieras no tienen muchas palancas de influencia en el tipo de cambio del rublo, dicen los analistas. Ahora solo es realista aumentar las inversiones en el yuan, lo que ejercerá presión sobre el rublo. Sin embargo, la forma más efectiva de depreciar orgánicamente es estimular las importaciones.

Tan pronto como la balanza comercial vuelva a la normalidad en términos de la proporción de exportaciones e importaciones, la demanda de divisas crecerá orgánicamente. El permiso de importación paralela también se dirigió a esto.

Por otro lado, un rublo fuerte reduce el costo de importar importaciones a Rusia, lo cual es especialmente importante frente al aumento de los costos logísticos y la necesidad de encontrar nuevas rutas para importar importaciones críticas. Los niveles actuales del tipo de cambio del rublo ayudan a suavizar el impacto de un fuerte aumento en el costo de los bienes importados para los agentes económicos rusos, señalaron anteriormente los expertos de RANEPA.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia podrá declarar una "pausa" unilateral las veces que quiera pero los ucranianos no tienen porque aceptarla.
> 
> No hay que darles oxígeno.



¿ De donde cojones te sacas lo de la pausa unilateral ? Algun enlace.....


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

No creo que vaya a ser una pausa real porque sería como la gilipollez de Trostsky frente a Alemania. Supongo que es declarar abiertamente lo que ya sabíamos, que están culminando y su objetivo es defender y quedarse con lo que ya tienen hasta poder rearmarse e iniciar la guerra de nuevo.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jul 2022)

Se les cae el karma a los urkonazis


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Jul 2022)

Ucrania agradece el apoyo de USA . Hoy, durante el viaje a Kyiv, *los senadores estadounidenses* @LindseyGrahamSC y @SenBlumenthal *visitaron la exhibición de equipo militar destruido Rusia , pruebas de crímenes de guerra de Rusia* . *En el resultado declararon: ¡Rusia debe ser designada como patrocinador estatal del terrorismo*!




Ese es el estadio final, declarar a Rusia patrocinador del terrorismo. 
Si fracasan con el tope de precios, lo veremos.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha recibido un lote de vehículos blindados de reparación y recuperación BREM-1M, que se utilizan para evacuar tanques del campo de batalla. El equipo también puede utilizarse para restaurar la infraestructura. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa de Uralvagonzavod.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Jul 2022)

La propuesta del jefe de la fracción dirigente del Parlamento Europeo - el Partido Popular Europeo (PPE) - Manfred Weber sobre *la "distribución justa" del gas y la "solidaridad forzada" en la Unión Europea recuerda al comunismo*. Esta opinión la expresó este jueves el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y Relaciones Económicas Exteriores de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, al comentar las nuevas ideas del político y eurodiputado alemán, que no gustaron en Budapest, a petición de los periodistas.


*"Los almacenamientos de gas húngaros seguirán siendo propiedad de Hungría*. El gas comprado con el dinero de los contribuyentes húngaros y almacenado en los almacenamientos de gas húngaros se utilizará en Hungría. La propuesta de Weber de alguna manera nos recuerda al comunismo", dijo Szijjártó en una conferencia de prensa. tras la reunión en la capital húngara con el Alto Representante en Bosnia y Herzegovina Christian Schmidt.


En una entrevista concedida el domingo al diario alemán Der Tagesspiegel , Weber sugirió discutir en la próxima cumbre de la UE una prohibición del suministro de gas ruso y, en ese sentido, establecer una distribución justa del escaso combustible entre los miembros de la UE. Al mismo tiempo, el responsable del PPE habló de "solidaridad forzada" y se permitió atacar personalmente al primer ministro húngaro. "Estoy cansado del hecho de que dependemos de Viktor Orban para discutir temas de política exterior y el tema del embargo de petróleo en la UE", dijo Weber. En ese sentido, llamó a los miembros de la asociación a cambiar las reglas establecidas y resolver los temas de política exterior y seguridad no sobre la base del consenso, sino simplemente por mayoría de votos.


El gobierno húngaro ha declarado anteriormente en repetidas ocasiones que no quiere discutir la posibilidad de imponer una prohibición al suministro de gas ruso a los países de la UE. Además, Budapest ha logrado una excepción cuando la UE impone restricciones a la compra de petróleo ruso.


En septiembre del año pasado, la empresa húngara MVM firmó dos contratos a largo plazo con Gazprom, que prevén el suministro de un total de 4.500 millones de metros cúbicos de combustible por año a través de oleoductos a través de Serbia y Austria, sin pasar por Ucrania. El acuerdo está diseñado para 15 años y puede ser revisado 10 años después del inicio de la implementación. En cuanto al petróleo, la única gran refinería del Danubio en Hungría está tecnológicamente dispuesta de tal manera que al menos el 65% de las materias primas procesadas allí deben provenir de Rusia. Según la dirección de la empresa, su conversión al uso de aceite de otro grado puede requerir varios cientos de millones de euros y tardará de dos a cuatro años.


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

Las armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se siguen vendiendo en la darknet, con la más amplia "gama" de armas y equipos suministrados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
El precio de los blindajes vendidos por voluntarios o personal de las Fuerzas Armadas comienza en 1.400 dólares. Por ejemplo, un lanzagranadas alemán Panzerfaust 3 se vende al módico precio de 670 dólares cada uno.

El esquema de entrega de armas en Ucrania se aplica según el principio de la venta de narcóticos en forma de "marcadores": la mercancía se entrega en un "alijo" y el cliente recibe las coordenadas correspondientes y una foto del lugar.

Los compradores extranjeros tienen que pagar el servicio de entrega (unos 1.000 dólares). El pago se realiza exclusivamente a través de la tienda de la darknet - todo es confidencial. Si se desea, se puede organizar el envío a Europa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa de RF sobre la operación especial militar:

Alrededor del 60% del personal (2500 personas) de la brigada mecanizada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido eliminado por armas de alta precisión en la zona de Soledar. Así bien la brigada aerotransportada 79 perdió hasta el 80% de su composición;
Cerca de Bakhmut fueron liquidadas hasta 350 personas y 20 vehículos de las brigadas 14, 72 y 10 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La brigada 80 está desertando en masa;
Durante este día las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron 6 puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 3 depósitos militares, atacaron 14 áreas de concentración enemiga y a la ubicación de mercenarios extranjeros en Posad-Pokrovsky;
La artillería y la aviación del ejército atacaron 142 áreas de concentración enemigas, 3 pelotones MLRS, 4 baterías de artillería y un pelotón de cañones autopropulsados como parte del combate de contrabatería en el Donbass;
Un MiG-29 y un Su-25 ucranianos fueron derribados sobre Nikolaev y Adamovka;
La defensa aérea interceptó 17 drones, 12 proyectiles MLRS y 6 misiles Tochka-U sobre los territorios liberados.

El último informe del Ministerio de Defensa.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ De donde cojones te sacas lo de la pausa unilateral ? Algun enlace.....







P*ues a parte de la BBC, en la agencia rusa TASS también sale. *

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció oficialmente una pausa en los combates.
Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa (citado por la agencia TASS), las unidades que realizaron "misiones de combate" están tomando medidas "para reponer sus capacidades de combate".

"Los militares tienen la oportunidad de descansar, recibir cartas y paquetes desde casa", dijo TASS citando a su interlocutor en el Ministerio de Defensa.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, informó al presidente Vladimir Putin sobre la "liberación completa" de la región de Lugansk en Ucrania. Putin por esto ordenó dar tiempo a los militares para descansar.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

*Sonrisas y lágrimas*

Las sonrisas de la cumbre dela OTAN quedaban bien para los medios de propaganda, pero las lágrimas aparecen nada más bajar el telón de la representación. Es el caso de Alemania, donde la patronal está alertando sobre el declive que supone el seguidismo irracional a EEUU por las sanciones a Rusia.

Y es que la cosa no puede ir peor: si Alemania el mes de mayo (y faltan los datos de junio) ya tenía la inflación más alta desde 1994, ahora acaba de sobrepasar ese año y acaba de dar a conocer que por primera vez desde 1991 ha tenido un déficit comercial, es decir, ha importado más de lo que ha exportado. Vuelvo a la propaganda otánica y a la pregunta tonta ¿de dónde va a sacar Occidente el dinero que con tantas sonrisitas anunciaban en la ampliación y cumbre de la OTAN? Ni lo hay ni lo tendrá en bastante tiempo. La OTAN puede seguir amenazando y los alarmistas, alarmándose por ello. Pero todo es teatro.

Si la "locomotora alemana", que con tanta rimbombancia dicen los medios de propaganda, ya no tira, ¿quién va a tirar en el zombi europeo? Si un país orientado a la exportación comienza a tener déficit comercial, ¿dónde está la fuerza?




Sumad a eso que la principal empresa alemana de gas, una multinacional llamada Uniper, acaba de pedir al gobierno 9.400 millones de euros para salvarse de la quiebra porque, dice, desde que Alemania impuso las sanciones a Rusia está perdiendo 30 millones de euros diarios. A ver si adivináis de dónde va a sacar el gobierno "progre" (socialdemócratas, verdes y liberales) el dinero. Exacto: de los consumidores. El gobierno ya ha dicho que de seguir las cosas así, y seguirán, tendrá que haber "un fuerte aumento" de los costos del gas que repercutirá en la ciudadanía.


Estos payasos que participaron en la cumbre de la OTAN pueden seguir sonriendo, tienen muy claro que los dejamos. La crisis de Ucrania es existencial para Occidente, y está perdiendo. Lástima que "los de abajo", ese nombrecito tan molón que se inventaron los zapatistas, no seamos conscientes de la oportunidad histórica que se nos presenta.

Si el mes pasado eran 12 los países europeos con una inflación superior al 10%, al comienzo de julio, sin conocerse aún los datos de todos, ya son 15. De un total de 27. Y el euro, por los suelos, casi igual ya que el dólar en paridad: está al mismo nivel que en 2002. El zombi europeo está a las puertas de la recesión, pero con sonrisas las penas son menos para nosotros. Porque los dejamos.









El territorio del Lince


Sonrisas y lágrimas Las sonrisas de la cumbre dela OTAN quedaban bien para los medios de propaganda, pero las lágrimas aparecen nada más baj...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## Harman (7 Jul 2022)

*Información importante. Dejemos de ayudar al enemigo‼*

La CNN informa hoy de que las AFU están vigilando los medios de comunicación rusos y las redes sociales después de los ataques para ajustar su sangriento trabajo.
Queridos lectores y administradores del canal, todos nosotros a menudo en la búsqueda de una imagen, ayudar al enemigo para corregir los golpes en nuestras ciudades. Hace tiempo que los ucranianos se dieron cuenta de que las imágenes de los ataques facilitan la evaluación del resultado y la corrección de los próximos ataques. Ahí para la foto que acusan de colaborar con el enemigo. Para comparar 2 vídeos: el ataque a Kharkiv y el ataque a Donetsk. Los comentarios son innecesarios. Tenemos que abandonar el pensamiento de los tiempos de paz, aquí tenemos que entender que si tomaste una foto del ataque, pusiste en peligro a los niños de Donbass. Incluso los propios combatientes de las AFU no ocultan que vigilan nuestros canales en busca de esa información.

Pedimos a los administradores que repitan todo lo posible, juntos podemos influir en la situación. Pedimos a los lectores que recuerden a los administradores no publicar este tipo de material en los comentarios. Declaremos la lucha contra el enemigo filtrando información crítica. Juntos ganaremos 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## itaka (7 Jul 2022)

No sé supone que Rusia salvo al gobierno kazako de un golpe de estado ???

Rusia acabará ocupando también Kajazastan ?


----------



## NPI (7 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ya no se conforman con llegar a Lisboa, ya hasta Alaska...



Le da Zanx sólo su cuenta secundaria, no se puede ser más patético


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jul 2022)

Otro monumento soviético en Ucrania a la basura. Normal, quien querría en su país un monumento del tumor metastásico maligno del comunismo. Hay que ayudar a Ucrania a que los comunistas queden relegados a perfiles anónimos en foros de perdedores comemierdas, como aquí.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La lógica imperial es la lógica imperial ya sea emperador un tio normal o un saco patatas. *Los yankis la iban a liar estuviera quien estuviera *por una razón muy simple: su sistema se basa en extraer recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. No pueden renunciar a éso salvo que estén dispuestos a renunciar a todo su tingladillo y acomodarse a una vida mucho más austera la gente normal y a dividir por 10 sus negocios de dólares ficticios los oligarcas.
> 
> A partir de ahí tu veras si prefieres que la lie un tio más o menos normal o un aprendiz de Jesús Gil con dos pistolas. *Biden ha hecho lo esperable, lo de toda la vida y el camino que seguirá es previsible. Trump .... quién sabe? *Lo mismo la lia y se rinde al día siguiente que dispara todos los Minuteman y los Trident y dice que el no ha sido, que ha sido Maduro hackeando el wifi de la Casa Blanca .....



Acojonante mensaje, lo dejo citado como prueba de la estulticia del izquierdista típico. 

Apuntar que Biden está dando continuidad a la estrategia demócrata de confrontación con Rusia precisamente interrumpida por los 4 años de Trump. 
Pero el machaqueo propagandístico ha sido tan fuerte que estos izquierdistas que se creen algo disidentes han interiorizado profundamente todas las mentiras, para ellos Trump es el ogro maloso y Biden un venerable ancianito ligeramente belicista. Ya son incapaces de todo razonamiento. 

Y eso que este compañero forero es de los más despiertos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Manifestaciones masivas en mi pais, pidiendo que se vaya el puto draghi a ver si consigo mas info, me pilla en el curro



Los agricultores italianos también se levantan: "¡No somos esclavos, somos agricultores! ¡No podemos llegar a fin de mes!" Luego una advertencia a los políticos: "¡Vamos a Roma!" El aumento injustificado y nefasto de materias primas y artículos de primera necesidad ha puesto de rodillas al sector agrícola.
Se estan sumando los agricultores, ayer taxistas intentaron entrar en el parlamento, a ver si frevienta toda la puta UE en pleno.


----------



## McNulty (7 Jul 2022)

Madre mía con los otantontos, están con los HIMARS esos que no cagan.

Ya no saben como subirse la moral.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> P*ues a parte de la BBC, en la agencia rusa TASS también sale. *
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció oficialmente una pausa en los combates.
> Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa (citado por la agencia TASS), las unidades que realizaron "misiones de combate" están tomando medidas "para reponer sus capacidades de combate".
> ...



Joder, tu vale, pero lo de los medios es para fusilarlos. No se si desinforman con intención o simplemente son subnormales. Por cierto lo de dice Tass es lo correcto, las unidades de combate....

Lo que han dicho los rusos es que las unidades que liberaron lisichank y severodonetsk se quedaran limpiandolas. Se llama ROTACION. Nadie puede atacar continuamente sin perder efectividad. Así que se rota las unidades de primera linea para que descansen, y otras pasan delante.

Hay combates en Serverts o como se llame el pueblo donde los ucranianos intentan parar su retirada. No hay ninguna pausa salvo en la imaginación de alguno bobo del twitter.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

*La advertencia del vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia (Dimitri Medvedev): "Castigar a Rusia aumenta la amenaza contra la existencia humana" #Rusia #Ucrania .*

El expresidente ruso Dimitri Medvedev calificó este miércoles de "disparatada" la idea de crear tribunales para juzgar los ataques y acciones de las fuerzas rusas en el marco de la guerra de Ucrania.

En un mensaje en Telegram, el actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia señaló asimismo que la idea de "castigar a un país que tiene el mayor potencial nuclear del mundo es absurda". "Esto aumenta significativamente la amenaza contra la existencia humana", aseveró.

El espresidente ruso arremetió contra el "idiota al que se le ha ocurrido tal cosa", y señaló directamente a Estados Unidos.

Además, ofreció una lista de ejemplos de agresiones militares de EE UU desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. "Vietnam, Corea, Yugoslavia, Irak, Cuba, Afganistán y Siria están al tanto de las consecuencias desastrosas de este tipo de invasiones, y la lista es larga", dijo.

"Estados Unidos ha matado a más de 20 millones de personas en 37 países desde que finalizó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, según Global Research. Pensad en esto. ¡Más de 20 millones!", afirmó.

Medvedev cuestionó a aquellos que buscan juzgar a Rusia cuando "ellos mismos comenten crímenes de guerra con impunidad y sin que medie condena alguna por parte de la comunidad internacional". "¿Nos van a juzgar los que creen en su exclusividad e impunidad?", manifestó.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/502...tencia-humana/


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho veces, Turquía juega a todas las bandas posibles.
> 
> Turquía igual construye central nuclear rusa, que compra F-35, trapichea grano, machaca kurdos, invade Grecia, te destroza Chipre, o te une Londres y china por tren....
> Turquía tiene dimensión geográfica estupenda, gran población, e independencia política de momento....
> ...



Turquía es como un confidente de la policía, vive protegido y de sus trapicheos mientras sea útil, el día que se pase liándola o deje de ser útil le va a caer una hostia concentrada, de la policía o de cualquiera de los que ha traicionado.


----------



## Clavisto (7 Jul 2022)

Hans Castorp deliraba perdido en la tormenta blanca de la montaña mágica. Soñó con la rocosa playa de un cálido mar rodeado de innumerables islas; aquí y allá, donde quiera que fijara la vista desde la atalaya en la que estaba sentado, veía sonriente juventud de bellos cuerpos. Una madre amamantaba a su hijito que, torpe y ciego todavía, todo olfato, tenía que ser ayudado para encontrar el manantial de la rica leche. De pronto ve a un hermoso joven que le mira sonriendo un poco más abajo. Y de golpe, mirando por encima de Hans, cambia la expresión y una mueca de terror se dibuja en su rostro.

Las tres de la tarde de un día de julio en La Mancha, hora de ir recogiendo en el bar. Una pausa. Un intermedio. Tres horas más, tres y media, y el bar volvería a estar abierto, pero esta vez con otros tras la barra.

Cuando a eso de las diez regresé a casa tras acabar la primera parte de mi turno no lo dudé y me metí en la cama. Tenía tres horas por delante y la comida hecha; pero dormir, el sueño, es otra de esas cosas que uno no puede controlar. Media hora más tarde estaba comiendo más por atraer al sueño que por hambre. Y sí; poco, me costó mucho, pero algo dormí antes de volver al bar.

Otro mediodía. Uno más. A cuentagotas fueron llegando algunos clientes habituales. A eso de la dos menos cuarto entró una cuadrilla de cuatro tíos, cuatro pijos, conocía a uno de ellos, el marido de una mujer con la que anoche, sin motivo alguno, fantaseé hasta caer rendido entre el calor y el ruido de los ventiladores.

Maestros, creo; ella lo es, desde luego. Es más, el fin de semana pasado, me dijeron que está de directora en el colegio privado donde yo estudié. ¡Mira! ¡Ahí está! Del sábado a hoy que es jueves y la mente te lo reserva hasta anoche; y al día siguiente, sin motivo alguno, aparece su marido.

Cerveza. Mucha educación. Demasiada. Pijos. Pijos. Estuviste entre ellos una buena puerta de tu infancia, tronco.

Eran las tres y cuarto de la tarde y aparte de ellos sólo quedaba el abogado de mangantes, uno de mis habituales. Al rato llegó uno de sus clientes, un rumano, un mostrenco tatuado.

Bien. Tres y media como mucho. Luego a casa y a escribir lo de Castorp.

Pero vino uno de mis hermanos, uno que curra en un trabajo duro. Yo ya tenía las persianas bajadas, el televisor apagado y todo lo demás, aparte que me había echado un par de cervezas y eso siempre ayuda.

Hablamos. No es fácil. Hablamos bien, como hermanos que todavía y en lo profundo se quieren a estas alturas de la montaña. Mañana tenemos una cosa familiar por hacer, algo incómodo, y bueno...

Poco antes de la llegada de mi hermano, ya cerca de las cuatro, con casi todas las persianas bajadas menos la de los pijos, había entrado al bar un cliente, uno reciente, un tipo lleno de problemas, uno a los que sin ninguna duda le ha jodido mucho que cerremos a esa hora, a la suya. Preguntó si podía beberse una copa y le dije que sí mientras comentábamos chascarrillos que pocos pueden entender. Para mi sorpresa, se retiró hacia el ventanal, un poco más allá de los pijos a quienes ya había advertido que era la última ronda.

El marido de la mujer con la que ayer fantaseé volvió; ese que media hora antes, entre prudentes imprecaciones de sus amigos, se había ido a "preparar la comida", regresó.

- ¿Ya no hay tiempo para copas, Kufisto? -preguntó tras saludar efusivamente a mi hermano, compañero suyo de estudios.
- No. tío...Tengo que comer -respondí dudando un instante.

Pero era mentira. Ya había comido casi seis horas antes. Comer para dormir un rato antes que llegue el mediodía.


Hans Castorp giró la cabeza y vio que tras él se elevaba un inmenso palacio lleno de columnas. Se levantó y subió dejando atrás al joven de bello rostro. Grandes espacios vacíos, tenebrosos, iban sucediéndose apoyados en inmensas columnas que no alcanzaban la vista. Oyó ruido y se acercó a él.

Dos viejas, dos brujas de pechos caídos hasta el estómago, estaban devorando vivo a un niño.


Y entonces Hans, helado, congelado, aterrorizado, despertado del mortal delirio gracias a la definitiva visión del mal, vio que la tormenta blanca de la montaña mágica empezaba a ceder entre lejanos claros del cielo y encontró el camino de vuelta a casa.


A casa. A dormir.


Y a luchar cuando vega el último sueño.


----------



## Bartleby (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Johnson podía caer bien o mal pero había ganado las elecciones con mayoría absoluta, el que pongan ahora será designado A DEDO, como el italiano.



También ganaron Hitler, Zelensky o Antonio.

Cada uno en su estilo el feo el malo y el payaso.

Mintiendo todos ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

Combatiente ruso con un rifle ucraniano capturado UAR-10 cerca de Avdiivka, región de Donetsk


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder, tu vale, pero lo de los medios es para fusilarlos. No se si desinforman con intención o simplemente son subnormales.
> 
> Lo que han dicho los rusos es que las unidades que liberaron lisichank y severodonetsk se quedaran limpiandolas. Se llama ROTACION. Nadie puede atacar continuamente sin perder efectividad. Así que se rotaa las unidades de primera linea para que descansen, y otras pasan delante.
> 
> Hay combates en Serverts o como se llame el pueblo donde los ucranianos intentan parar su retirada. No hay ninguna pausa salvo en la imaginación de alguno bobo del twitter.




Es posible que las pérdidas en sus depósitos de municiones también tengan algo que ver ..... Pero seguramente lo de que los soldados necesiten descansar sea cierto esta vez


----------



## doced11 (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso se puede ver por ejemplo en temas como el ahorro energético. Cuando vine a vivir a Estados Unidos flipé con el tema de la energía: Coches con motores de 8000cc, trenes y autobuses urbanos escupiendo columnas de humo gigantescas, electrodomésticos obsoletos y sin modo "económico", tiendas con el aire acondicionado a toda hostia y las puertas abiertas de par en par, ausencia absoluta de aislamiento en casi todos los edificios, etc. Es decir: Esta gente vive como si el petróleo surgiera de los grifos por generación espontánea.
> 
> Esto les ha supuesto un problema respecto a la innovación: Los coches europeos, los electrodomesticos europeos, la maquinaria industrial, las técnicas de construcción,etc. Son mucho mejores que las americanas debido básicamente a que como en Europa la energía es muy cara, hemos tenido que optimizar y rediseñar todo para que consuma poco. Eso nos ha forzado a buscar nuevos materiales, aleaciones, etc. Por eso todo en Estados Unidos es como de los años 50: Grande e ineficiente.



Cuando era chaval, en la época de la carrera espacial, había una anécdota que siempre me hizo mucha gracia:

"EEUU tras meses de investigación y una inversión de millones de dólares, ha conseguido un bolígrafo que puede utilizarse en las cápsulas espaciales, escribe en cualquier posición, en gravedad cero y casi en cualquier condición de temperatura.

Los rusos usan un lápiz."


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Acojonante mensaje, lo dejo citado como prueba de la estulticia del izquierdista típico.
> 
> Apuntar que Biden está dando continuidad a la estrategia demócrata de confrontación con Rusia precisamente interrumpida por los 4 años de Trump.
> Pero el machaqueo propagandístico ha sido tan fuerte que estos izquierdistas que se creen algo disidentes han interiorizado profundamente todas las mentiras, para ellos Trump es el ogro maloso y Biden un venerable ancianito ligeramente belicista. Ya son incapaces de todo razonamiento.
> ...



Lo que ha dicho es que Biden es continuista con la política exterior americana y por lo tanto predecible, pero que Trump es más imprevisible y podría haber hecho cualquier cosa, no sé que tiene que ver eso con ser de izquierdas o derechas o qué ves de estúpido en esa afirmación, salvo que para ti ser de derechas sea idolatrar a Trump y creer que es un dios en la tierra. 

Yo tampoco sé lo que hubiera hecho Trump, aunque pienso que la política exterior gusana está dirigida desde fuera del despacho oval y poco pintan los presidentes en ella salvo en cuatro cosas.


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia podrá declarar una "pausa" unilateral las veces que quiera pero los ucranianos no tienen porque aceptarla.
> 
> No hay que darles oxígeno.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> P*ues a parte de la BBC, en la agencia rusa TASS también sale. *
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció oficialmente una pausa en los combates.
> Según un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa (citado por la agencia TASS), las unidades que realizaron "misiones de combate" están tomando medidas "para reponer sus capacidades de combate".
> ...



La guerra de Gila se queda corta...


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Los rusos se están reorganizando para probablemente centrarse en el área de Izyum hacia Slovyansk dentro de unas semanas que es donde se estaba viendo más movimiento. 

Rusia no parece que tenga capacidad de realizar operaciones ofensivas en más de un área simultáneamente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jul 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Cuando era chaval, en la época de la carrera espacial, había una anécdota que siempre me hizo mucha gracia:
> 
> "EEUU tras meses de investigación y una inversión de millones de dólares, ha conseguido un bolígrafo que puede utilizarse en las cápsulas espaciales, escribe en cualquier posición, en gravedad cero y casi en cualquier condición de temperatura.
> 
> Los rusos usan un lápiz."



Sí, yo también la recuerdo. Era mentira.

*La verdadera historia del boli de la NASA de un millón de dólares*


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Lo que ha dicho es que Biden es continuista con la política exterior americana y por lo tanto predecible, pero que Trump es más imprevisible y podría haber hecho cualquier cosa, no sé que tiene que ver eso con ser de izquierdas o derechas o qué ves de estúpido en esa afirmación, salvo que para ti ser de derechas sea idolatrar a Trump y creer que es un dios en la tierra.
> 
> Yo tampoco sé lo que hubiera hecho Trump, aunque pienso que la política exterior gusana está dirigida desde fuera del despacho oval y poco pintan los presidentes en ella salvo en cuatro cosas.



Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz constituye una ruptura con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz. 

Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz. 

El presidente más Pacífico en cien años, más aún que J. Carter. 
Sólo el fanatismo ideológico impide ver esto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Dragui vafannculo, en Italia, mientras aqui el payaso vendido de la UGT diciendo que disfrutemos del verano.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1115251
> 
> 
> *El ataque a Slavyansk desde el este y la pronta liberación del territorio de la RPD.*
> ...



Cuando caigan las dos ciudades es el fin amigos....


----------



## Roedr (7 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Cuando caigan las dos ciudades es el fin amigos....



¿Por qué?. Zelensky/USA va a seguir mandando a los hombres al matadero.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Rusia es incapaz de ni siquiera conseguir completar su objetivo mínimo del Donbás. Es una buenísima noticia que el invasor, segundo ejército del mundo, el que iba a arrasar ucrania y tomar kiev en 3 días, cuya economía se reforzaba con sanciones, ya sea incapaz de mantener la ofensiva pese a todo lo que se han gastado.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Se les cae el karma a los urkonazis


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es incapaz de ni siquiera conseguir completar su objetivo mínimo del Donbás. Es una buenísima noticia que el invasor, segundo ejército del mundo, el que iba a arrasar ucrania y tomar kiev en 3 días, cuya economía se reforzaba con sanciones, ya sea incapaz de mantener la ofensiva pese a todo lo que se han gastado.



Y eso con las cositas chulas tovía por llegar


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Ahora se explica porque el payaso de dragui tuvo que abandonar la cumbre de la OTAN, no fue solo por tensiones de su gobierno, la situación en Italia está estallando en la calle.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Hombre, Xi y Putin me parecen buenos estrategas, Orban me parece un patriota que mira por los intereses de su país. Los otros dos unos liberticidas ladrones



Xi te lo paso, ahora Putin estratega? En el embolao que se a metido, es de no tener mucha luminaria.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder, tu vale, pero lo de los medios es para fusilarlos. No se si desinforman con intención o simplemente son subnormales. Por cierto lo de dice Tass es lo correcto, las unidades de combate....
> 
> Lo que han dicho los rusos es que las unidades que liberaron lisichank y severodonetsk se quedaran limpiandolas. Se llama ROTACION. Nadie puede atacar continuamente sin perder efectividad. Así que se rota las unidades de primera linea para que descansen, y otras pasan delante.
> 
> Hay combates en Serverts o como se llame el pueblo donde los ucranianos intentan parar su retirada. No hay ninguna pausa salvo en la imaginación de alguno bobo del twitter.



La rotación a gran escala sería mover distintas companías de todo el ejercito. Como hicieron con los pilotos en Siria. Así tendrían el ejercito mejor entrenado del mundo. Lo tienen pensado y creo que lo están haciendo hasta cierto punto.


----------



## millie34u (7 Jul 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Todos con el puto bozal, qué asco!





NS 4 dijo:


> Y que supone meter en el mismo saco a Mussolini, Hitler y Francisco Franco???
> 
> Los rojos admiten en petit comite, que el pueblo al final le perdono y le lloro por todo el bien que hizo...hasta Fidel le tuvo aprecio al viejo Caudillo.
> 
> Sin embargo, siguen considerandolo como nazi, como fascista y condenando todo lo que hizo...a pesar de que siguen viviendo en gran parte, de su herencia.



apestas parroquiano


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Acojonante mensaje, lo dejo citado como prueba de la estulticia del izquierdista típico.
> 
> Apuntar que Biden está dando continuidad a la estrategia demócrata de confrontación con Rusia precisamente interrumpida por los 4 años de Trump.
> Pero el machaqueo propagandístico ha sido tan fuerte que estos izquierdistas que se creen algo disidentes han interiorizado profundamente todas las mentiras, para ellos Trump es el ogro maloso y Biden un venerable ancianito ligeramente belicista. Ya son incapaces de todo razonamiento.
> ...



No te enteras de nada. Algo tienen que hacer los USA para seguir mangoneando al mundo entero. Trabajar más no es opción y encerrarse en si mismos y renunciar a todo lo que mangonean ahora, menos.. Solo les queda sembrar el caos y poner palos en las ruedas de los demás para que corran menos. Gobierne Biden, Trump o un saco patatas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Jul 2022)

A juzgar por la dirección de los ataques a las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos en la región de Seversk, el comando de las Fuerzas Aliadas está preparando una operación ofensiva para rodear Seversk.
1. Desde el este, un ataque a través de Ivano-Daryevka a Zvanovka
2. Desde el noroeste de Kriva Luka a Zvanovka

Por lo tanto, en Seversk se formaría un caldero y una cabeza de puente para llegar a la retaguardia en Bakhmut y Chasov Yar.


----------



## Roedr (7 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ahora se explica porque el payaso de dragui tuvo que abandonar la cumbre de la OTAN, no fue solo por tensiones de su gobierno, la situación en Italia está estallando en la calle.



Parece que los italianos son menos sumisos que los ciudadanos del país que vota al cáncer PSOE.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz constituye una ruptura con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz.
> 
> Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz.
> 
> ...











Trump dispara el gasto militar a 716.000 millones, el mayor presupuesto de la historia


El presidente justifica que «EE UU tiene que estar a la vanguardia para mantener su supremacía»




www.larazon.es





2021

¿Casualidad?

También es cierto que se le acusaba de estar conchabado con Putin









Clinton: Rusia trata de influenciar la elección a favor de Trump


La demócrata Hillary Clinton acusó a Putin, al gobierno ruso, al kremlin y a Wikileaks de intentar influenciar las elecciones estadounidenses a favor del | Estados Unidos | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com













ANÁLISIS | Trump se pone del lado de Putin mientras Biden intenta detener una guerra


Solo le tomó 24 horas a Donald Trump calificar el desmembramiento de Ucrania por parte de Vladimir Putin como el acto de un "genio".




cnnespanol.cnn.com





Eso es precisamente de lo que va el anterior comentario, con Trump nunca se sabe.


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz constituye una ruptura con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz.
> 
> Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz.
> 
> ...




Joer 4 años de paz ..... Ni se fue de Afganistán, ni se fue de Ucrania, ni se fue de Siria ..... vaya paz de los cojones ....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Jul 2022)

*Decálogo de falacias en la Cumbre de la OTAN*



Vamos a comentar a continuación las que nos han parecido las mayores falacias de esta Cumbre, aunque por supuesto no es una enumeración exhaustiva, pues durante la misma se han producido muchas más entrevistas y actos que merecerían un tratamiento separado.

“_Aquí se nos invita a celebrar el rearme, la escalada bélica, los muros más altos, la concepción de la migración como ‘amenaza híbrida’. Algunos analistas incluso plantean proyectos delirantes que contemplan la “occidentalización” del mundo. Europa deja en sala de espera la posibilidad de desarrollar su autonomía estratégica. El avance en los caminos de los derechos humanos, del cuidado del planeta, de la igualdad y de la paz también tendrá que esperar. Es la militarización de las mentes_”
(Olga Rodríguez)

Durante los pasados días 29 y 30 de junio se ha celebrado en Madrid una Cumbre de la OTAN calificada como “histórica” por muchos de sus organizadores (la celebración de la Cumbre ya es en sí misma un acto desafiante y contrario a la paz, siendo la OTAN la organización militar más poderosa del mundo), cuyas conclusiones se han plasmado en un escueto documento de 16 páginas (en realidad sólo 11, el resto son portadas y páginas en blanco) que resumen lo que han denominado como “Concepto Estratégico de Madrid”, que pudiera ser considerada la falacia 0 de esta Cumbre. 

Básicamente, una mirada al ombligo de este prepotente Occidente otanista y beligerante, que se cree el centro del mundo, y que pugna violentamente por no perder su hegemonía en el resto del planeta. Detrás de ese “Concepto Estratégico” sólo se esconde una verdad: la OTAN es un instrumento violento para conseguir dominar territorios, recursos naturales y energéticos y nuevos mercados, todo ello a través de la fuerza. Se obstina de forma terca en defender la visión unipolar del mundo que caracterizó a pasadas décadas, sin enfrentar la nueva realidad, donde un horizonte multipolar, más justo y equilibrado, se vislumbra. No obstante, si las políticas climáticas y energéticas no cambian, es muy probable que ocurra el colapso de la humanidad antes de que este nuevo mundo multipolar vea la luz.

Es de destacar también, paralelamente al contenido de la propia Cumbre, la reproducción de un evento y de una agenda profundamente machista y conservadora, lo que puede comprobarse no solamente en la “foto de familia” de la Cumbre, con inmensa mayoría de hombres, sino en la “agenda alternativa” de los/as acompañantes de los líderes otánicos, la inmensa mayoría mujeres, que guiadas por la reina Leticia, han asistido a todo tipo de actos sociales y culturales, mientras sus importantes parejas solucionaban los problemas del mundo a su violenta manera. Vamos a comentar a continuación las que nos han parecido las mayores falacias de esta Cumbre, aunque por supuesto no es una enumeración exhaustiva, pues durante la misma se han producido muchas más entrevistas y actos que merecerían un tratamiento separado. Pero lo principal podría resumirse en el siguiente decálogo:

*1.- La OTAN es una organización defensiva.* Sólo les ha faltado decir que la OTAN es una organización pacifista, para completar la falacia y el despropósito. La OTAN es una organización belicista y patriarcal, creada para defender unos intereses muy concretos de unos países muy concretos. La OTAN siempre ha apostado por la escalada bélica, por la militarización creciente de sus países miembro, y por el incremento de los presupuestos en Defensa. Su naturaleza es militar, no cabe otro enfoque posible. Ninguna organización de este tipo debería existir en el mundo, y la ONU, en vez de celebrar este tipo de eventos, debería hacer campaña para erradicarlos. Pedro Sánchez, el anfitrión de la Cumbre, orgulloso de su celebración, ha proclamado que ha sido “un éxito” (¿?), y que la OTAN es un club de democracias para defender la democracia. Dicha afirmación no es que sea una falacia, sino que es una absoluta aberración. La arrogancia de Occidente no tiene límites, y su discurso es cada vez más proclive a la normalización del relato de la extrema derecha.

*2.- Putin tiene afán expansionista e imperialista.* Se instó a Rusia a “detener la guerra”, así como se expresó la firme voluntad de continuar enviando armas a Ucrania, porque según los inteligentes líderes que acudieron a la Cumbre, «Ucrania debe ganar” esta guerra. Como en otros artículos ya hemos indicado, la voluntad negociadora está completamente ausente, no existe ningún interés en la vía diplomática, y la única tesis en la que se trabaja es que Ucrania continúe siendo un campo de batalla indefinido, que sirva únicamente para desgastar a Rusia, a costa de su aislamiento y del reforzamiento de la OTAN. Es una completa falacia que se afirme que Putin tiene afán expansionista, cuando desde 1949 la única que se ha expandido ha sido la OTAN, cercando cada vez más a Rusia, y tomando acciones de injerencia en las políticas internas de determinados países de la antigua órbita soviética, para que sirvieran a los intereses occidentales.

*3.- Los aliados somos más fuertes y estamos más unidos que nunca (ahora somos 32).* También se ha afirmado que Putin quería menos OTAN y tendrá más OTAN. En realidad, los únicos que vamos a tener más OTAN somos nosotros en la Base Militar de Rota, donde el número de buques destructores estadounidenses va a pasar de 4 a 6. Y eso que las promesas del PSOE de Felipe González eran “disminuir progresivamente la presencia militar norteamericana en España”. 

Menos mal, porque si llegan a prometer ampliarla…Nuestro país se está convirtiendo cada vez más en una colonia militar de Estados Unidos, a cuyos mandatarios rendimos pleitesía y nos subordinamos a sus intereses geopolíticos y geoestratégicos. De esta forma perdemos voz en la escena internacional, anulamos nuestra soberanía, y nos sometemos de manera torpe y miope a los intereses estadounidenses, lo que puede comprobarse en nuestro cambio de dependencia en lo tocante a la energía (en vez de un gas rápido y menos contaminante proveniente de los gasoductos rusos, ahora llegarán a nuestras costas buques transportadores de gas licuado procedente de Estados Unidos, más caro y contaminante).

Por otra parte, como hemos comentado, el número de países miembro ha aumentado a 32. En esta Cumbre se ha aprobado la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia, dos países que han roto su histórica neutralidad para sucumbir al relato estadounidense del enemigo ruso, y provocarlo aún más, pues Finlandia comparte más de mil kilómetros de frontera con la Federación Rusa. Lo que no se cuenta es que, para aprobar dicha incorporación de ambos países nórdicos, han tenido que superar el veto previo de Turquía, teniendo que reconocer al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK) como organización terrorista, con el compromiso de extraditar a Turquía a todos los kurdos que allí residen, y que el presidente turco considera terroristas.

*4.- Rusia es la principal amenaza. *Concretamente, se ha afirmado que Rusia es la “amenaza más significativa y directa” para los países de la Alianza, lo cual anuncia, como es lógico, un contexto de mayor tensión y enfrentamiento. De esta forma, Estados Unidos sigue sirviéndose de su patio europeo para continuar su pulso con Moscú y para intentar mantener la hegemonía que va poco a poco perdiendo. Es cierto que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, pero Rusia no amenaza a ningún país europeo. Es una completa falacia definir a Rusia como una amenaza cuando somos nosotros, los países de la OTAN, quienes hemos amenazado con la expansión de esta misma organización durante décadas. Y en Ucrania, los Estados Unidos llevan caldeando el terreno y el ambiente desde 2014, para provocar el alejamiento de Ucrania con respecto a Rusia, y su acercamiento a los países de la UE, es decir, para convertir a Ucrania en otro títere suyo. Y sobre la guerra de Ucrania, no se escucha ni una sola voz de la OTAN que promueva el fin de la guerra mediante el diálogo, la negociación y el acuerdo, sino mediante la escalada bélica y el envío constante de más armas a territorio ucraniano.

Como ha explicado Olga Rodríguez: “_Europa es hoy más débil política y económicamente que antes de la invasión de Ucrania, y está más subordinada a Washington. Ante ello el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden pide a Bruselas que resista, que asuma sus directrices, que se convierta en escenario de la escalada con el envío de más tropas estadounidenses a Europa. Desde su posición de privilegio y desde su lejanía geográfica es fácil. EEUU está trazando su estrategia en Ucrania a costa de los intereses de parte de sus socios europeos. Los riesgos para nuestro continente no son pocos_”.

*5.- China es un reto y un desafío a nuestros valores.* En efecto, en el documento de conclusiones de la Cumbre se indica que el país asiático representa un desafío a los “intereses y valores” de la Alianza. ¿Es que nadie se da cuenta de la gravedad de estas afirmaciones? ¿Es que no se entiende el lenguaje hostil y provocador de dichas afirmaciones? ¿Es que no comprenden nuestros líderes otanistas que estas declaraciones no hacen sino provocar el rechazo de pueblos que deberían ser nuestros hermanos y no nuestros “desafíos”? ¿Es que nos creemos de verdad con la superioridad moral para señalar a otros como rivales simplemente porque son diferentes a nosotros? No, solo hay que acudir a un relato más sencillo: China está más adelantada tecnológicamente que Estados Unidos, y lisa y llanamente, Washington se niega a asumirlo, se resiste a perder su hegemonía (que ya sólo mantiene en la faceta militar), y busca por todos los medios aislar y competir con el gigante asiático, incluso recurriendo a juego sucio. Y aquí, como en tantos otros asuntos, los países europeos le sirven al gigante estadounidense de perritos falderos. China no amenaza ni desafía a nadie, no es un reto para nadie, y lo que hay que hacer, en vez de tantas declaraciones hostiles y altisonantes, es promover acuerdos de colaboración y cooperación con Pekín.

*6.- La OTAN defenderá cada centímetro de su territorio. *De nuevo una afirmación arrogante y agresiva, que intenta amedrentar a los países que puedan albergar la idea de “atacar” cualquier “centímetro” de territorio otánico. Son declaraciones que, por absolutas perogrulladas, no deberían estar en el discurso de líderes de tan alto nivel como se supone que son los dirigentes de la OTAN. Ya se sabe que esto ocurrirá, pues está en la propia naturaleza de la organización, pero en vez de proclamarlo, lo que los países de la OTAN deberían hacer es promover políticas que garanticen, cada vez más, que ni un solo centímetro de ningún país ni territorio va a ser atacado. Es lo que hace un buen negociador, en vez de un matón de barrio, como parece ser que son los líderes otanistas.

*7.- La OTAN ha abordado los problemas derivados del calentamiento global. *¿Puede haber mayor falacia? ¿Cómo puede afirmarse que organizaciones como la OTAN van a considerar los problemas derivados del cambio climático, cuando resulta que los ejércitos (todos los ejércitos del mundo) constituyen los elementos más contaminantes del planeta? Sólo el Pentágono y sus tropas son responsables de más emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero que muchos Estados del mundo. Los ejércitos son consumidores de petróleo en ingentes cantidades, y son responsables, mediante las operaciones militares, los conflictos armados y las guerras, de la devastación que provoca la muerte de cientos de miles de personas, de animales y de ecosistemas, la contaminación de bosques, mares y ríos, y la pérdida constante de biodiversidad regional. Y por si fuera poco, la posterior reconstrucción que necesitan los lugares devastados por las guerras vuelve a generar mayor destrucción ambiental y consumo excesivo de recursos. En resumidas cuentas, es una completa contradicción que se afirme que organizaciones como la OTAN pueden preocuparse por este asunto, cuando su propia actividad es responsable de buena parte del calentamiento global.

*8.- La OTAN también se ocupará del flanco sur.* En realidad, lo que se ha acordado básicamente es la lucha contra los grupos terroristas asentados en el Sahel, así como la consideración del fenómeno de la migración en el flanco sur como una “amenaza híbrida”. Como si no hubiera graves problemas en los lugares de origen que empujan a muchos seres humanos a buscar otros rumbos, otras salidas. Como si no hubiera guerras, violencia, pobreza, saqueo de recursos, sequías, catástrofes medioambientales, crisis climática, hambre…¿Cómo es posible definir las migraciones como una “amenaza”, máxime cuando quien así las califica es el responsable (los países de la OTAN) de provocar las condiciones catastróficas en dichos países para que la gente migre? Siglos precedentes de políticas colonialistas y neocolonialistas han provocado no solo el ingente saqueo de los recursos naturales de dichos países (y en el pasado el expolio de sus tesoros culturales), sino que para logarlo más eficaz y rápidamente, han promovido tensiones, derrocamiento de Gobiernos y continuas injerencias en sus políticas internas. Estas afirmaciones no son solo falacias, son además indecencias.

*9.- La OTAN debe aumentar su presupuesto en defensa hasta el 2% del PIB.* De hecho, el Presidente Pedro Sánchez se ha comprometido a ello durante esta década, y ha manifestado su voluntad de convencer a todos los grupos del Parlamento para que apoyen su “proyecto de país” (¿?) en este asunto. Los dirigentes de Podemos ya le han contestado: “_Nuestro país necesita más profesores y médicos, más hospitales y escuelas, más residencias y rentas garantizadas, y menos tanques y armas_”. Es cierto, pero aunque no los necesitara, hay que huir de toda política que invierta en lo que llaman eufemísticamente “Defensa”, pues es dinero empleado en armas, para patrocinar las guerras y las masacres. Denunciemos de una vez la clásica y tremenda falacia que dice así: “Si quieres la paz, prepárate para la guerra”. Falso. Si quieres la paz, has de prepararte para la paz, con educación para la paz, con presupuestos para la paz, y con cultura para la paz. Nada de lo que la OTAN promueve, pues los países otánicos se sitúan en las antípodas de la cultura de paz.

*10.- Vivimos en un mundo más peligroso e impredecible.* Sin duda, es ésta la afirmación más cínica y escandalosa con diferencia de todas las que se han vertido en esta Cumbre. ¿Cómo pueden afirmar sin despeinarse que el mundo es más peligroso, precisamente aquéllos que lo hacen más peligroso? Son precisamente las políticas que organizaciones como la OTAN promueven, las que vuelven más peligroso el mundo. Se permiten referirse a las migraciones como “amenazas”, cuando son hechos que ellos mismos han provocado mediante sus políticas de saqueo y desestabilización de países enteros. Se permiten referirse a las guerras como impredecibles cuando son ellos los que las programan y activan. Afirman que el mundo es más peligroso cuando son ellos mismos los que no dejan de convertir al mundo en un polvorín, en cada decisión que toman. Son los dirigentes de organizaciones como la OTAN las que crean mundos peligrosos, por promover presupuestos en Defensa, en vez de promover presupuestos para eliminar las desigualdades, y para garantizar los derechos humanos. El mundo es más peligroso, es cierto, pero se lo debemos a ellos.

Son instituciones como la OTAN las responsables de las guerras, de las escaladas armamentísticas, del crecimiento del complejo militar-industrial, y de provocar en el mundo tanto odio, tanta miseria, tanta hambre, tantos desplazamientos forzados, tanta desolación y tanta devastación. Las operaciones de la OTAN nunca han conseguido estabilizar y ofrecer un entorno de seguridad en los países intervenidos (véanse, entre otros muchos, los casos de Libia, Afganistán, Siria o Irak), sino más bien al contrario, han facilitado Estados fallidos, éxodos masivos de personas, y un polvorín armamentístico y humanitario. La OTAN patrocina, no nos engañemos, un mundo de refugiados, de desamparo, de calamidades, de desastres, de inhumanidad. Un mundo de horror y barbarie. Un mundo sombrío. No tendremos un mundo en paz mientras organizaciones como la OTAN continúen existiendo. Como resumen de todas las falacias comentadas, sólo queda una conclusión: lo mejor que podría hacer la OTAN es disolverse, y que a partir de ese momento, los países miembros promovieran de verdad la paz, promovieran acuerdos pacíficos y cooperativos entre los países, las naciones, los continentes, los pueblos y las civilizaciones del mundo, promoviendo la justicia internacional y la equidad, en vez de definir a otros como “enemigos” o “desafíos”. Sin duda, entonces, el mundo sería menos peligroso. Nos sumamos a la proclama que levantara Julio Anguita: ¡Malditas sean las armas, las guerras y los que las promueven!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parecen un pelín militaristas ambos. Mal rollo.



Yes, y ella parece palomita pero la veo águila.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Que el hijoPutin pida una pausa es una magnífica noticia, porque es síntoma de que están empezando a colapsar y necesitan una pausa para rearmarse de nuevo. 

Ni siquiera pueden con el Donbass de un tirón, que cuando consiguen Lugansk ya piden una pausa porque claro, avanzando a un ritmo de 1 Km al día y que todavía les quedan 150Km para terminar de conquistar todo el Donbass imagínate....y ya si les han destruido 11 depósitos de municiones en unos días pues apaga y vamanos.


----------



## maromo (7 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Xi te lo paso, ahora Putin estratega? En el embolao que se a metido, es de no tener mucha luminaria.



Hombre pues por lo que se va viendo parece que tenía las cosas mejor atadas que la ue y usa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Jul 2022)

Rumanía recibio unos cuantos himars el año pasado. A dormir a pierna suelta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mantener los likes cuando el muro se acerca, obliga a las féminas a hacer grandes sacrificios... solo los machistas heteropatriarcales son incapaces de advertir los esfuerzos de esta bella dama para poder mantener activas sus cuentas de Instagram y TikTok.
> 
> A veces no alcanza sólo con maquillarse y sacarse fotos zorreando (las que tienen 20 años la desplazan) y toca cambiar las bikinis por uniformes ucranianos.



Da para título de peli:

"Con los likes en los talones"
"Sólo se like una vez"....


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Oiga que el presidente brasileiro es Bolsonaro y ha dicho que sanciones ni la primera.




Pues claro... pero líder; lo que se dice líder no lo es.
Sin trampas ni lawfares, el líder real es Lula. No hay color.


----------



## Malevich (7 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué?. Zelensky/USA va a seguir mandando a los hombres al matadero.



El frente se va a derrumbar y Rusia llegará al Dnieper en un periquete. Muy pocas tropas dignas de tal nombre le quedarán a Ucrania, salvo en Kiev y Odessa.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Se les cae el karma a los urkonazis


----------



## El_Suave (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz constituye una ruptura con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz.
> 
> Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz.
> 
> ...



Pacífico no, como bien te han dicho un Jesús Gil al que las implicaciones de la política internacional le venían muy grandes.

¿Carter?, no, Carter nunca hubiera ordenado acciones terroristas como el asesinato de Soleimani, por ejemplo.

Lo que Trump dice pretender es imposible, como también te lo han explicado antes, USA destaca como destaca por ser un imperio que vive de la depredación de la mayor parte del mundo, sólo se libran Rusia, China, y algún protegido de estos. 

Lo que Trump dice pretender sería el equivalente a que un emperador romano hubiera decidido construir unas murallas en torno a Roma, aislándola del resto del imperio. Los romanos hubieran terminado comiéndose unos a otros, y los americanos en guerra civil.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Trump dispara el gasto militar a 716.000 millones, el mayor presupuesto de la historia
> 
> 
> El presidente justifica que «EE UU tiene que estar a la vanguardia para mantener su supremacía»
> ...



Se sabe, se sabe, o acaso no ha sido 4 años presidente?
Ese es el problema, que el cabrón, machista, supremacista, hijo puntana del Trump ha demostrado ser mucho menos belicoso que los mea colonia de Obama, Hilary, Biden, y esta realidad la progresía no la puede aceptar porque les revienta los esquemas y hace derrumbar su mundo Happy flower de buenos y malos. 
De ahí las reacciones que vemos.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

*Hoy, durante la exitosa ofensiva de las unidades del grupo Vostok al noroeste de Slavyansk, *
_*la élite de las tropas de asalto aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha rendido.

En el marco de las rápidas acciones de los destacamentos de asalto de los ejércitos 29, 35 
y 36 del grupo "Victoria", con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación del ejército, el enemigo, *_
*sin ofrecer resistencia, opta por la única posibilidad de sobrevivir: rendirse.*

t.me/s/intelslava/32716


----------



## Salgado Solitario (7 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pacífico no, como bien te han dicho un Jesús Gil al que las implicaciones de la política internacional le venían muy grandes.
> 
> ¿Carter?, no, Carter nunca hubiera ordenado acciones terroristas como el asesinato de Soleimani, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Entre matar a Soleimani o invadir Afganistán dando inicio a toda la porquería de hijadismos es mucho peor lo segundo. 

Trump primero en pacifismo usano 
Carter segundo a mucha distancia 
Detrás de ellos toda la puerta de presidentes asesinos.


----------



## arriondas (7 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Se les cae el karma a los urkonazis



Los nazis encerraron a Bandera en... Sachsenhausen. No es algo casual.


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Entre matar a Soleimani o invadir Afganistán dando inicio a toda la porquería de hijadismos es mucho peor lo segundo.
> 
> *Trump primero en pacifismo usano*
> Carter segundo a mucha distancia
> Detrás de ellos toda la puerta de presidentes asesinos.



Vaya pacifismo de los cojones. Ni se fue de Ucrania, ni se fue de Siria, ni se fue de Afghanistán. A estos últimos hasta les tiró la bomba más gorda del mundo cargada de paz y amor ....  

Un pacifista habría atendido las peticiones de seguridad compartida que lleva reclamando Rusia desde 2007 y que son muy razonables, habría retirado el escudo antimisiles de Rumanía y Polonía, se habría ido de Siria, habría dejao de financiar yihadistas, se habría ido a cascarla de Afghanistan el primer día, habría pedido perdón a Cuba y Venezuela por tantos años de perrerías y les habría devuelto todo lo que les han robao. Hizo algo de éso? NO. El hijoputa ese solo quería dejar de pagar la factura de la OTAN y que la pagaran los europeos. Ese era todo su pacifismo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Jul 2022)

_Putin , en un discurso agresivo a los líderes parlamentarios, dice que #Russia apenas estaba "comenzando" en #Ukraine y que las perspectivas de cualquier negociación se debilitarían cuanto más se prolongue el conflicto._


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Tomará el te a las cinco o rezará cinco veces al día?? Inglés de los de toda la vida y pronto en sus partidas Socialistos y Populares nativos, pues eso, no habrá un dirigente que no sea moromierda o panchinegro ...



Los kurdos no siempre son musulmanes, sino que profesan una religión llamada Yazidismo, anterior al Islam relacionada con el zoroastrismo.


----------



## Discordante (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Hombre pues por lo que se va viendo parece que tenía las cosas mejor atadas que la ue y usa.



Hombre es lo que tiene ser el que inicia la accion. La invasion estaba ya siendo planeada en 2019. Y desde la toma de Crimea habian reforzado toda la infraestructura para ello. Ya no es que tuviera las cosas mejor atadas, es que era el unico que tenia un plan y lo estaba desarrollando a rajatabla.

Lo que tiene dificil explicacion es como pese a estar advertidos de ello la UE siguio aumentando la dependencia y Alemania especialmente. Mientras EEUU se tiro todo el 2021 tratando de reforzar los paises frontera (especialmente Polonia y Rumania) y dando asistencia a Ucrania ante la mas que posible invasion la UE siguio en los mundos de Yupi y dibujando arcoiris y unicornios.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jul 2022)

Pues según Putin no han empezado aún en serio…que cosas…
Russia hasn’t really even started yet, Putin warns West.
Attempts to sow discord in Russia have failed, the Russian president has said.








Russia hasn't really started anything yet – Putin


Attempts to sow discord in Russia have failed, Vladimir Putin has said, warning the West against escalating the Ukraine conflict further




www.rt.com





Hoy escuchamos que quieren que seamos derrotados en el campo de batalla. Bueno, ¿qué puedo decir? Deja que lo intenten. Ni siquiera hemos empezado nada todavía.
…

El presidente añadió que el colapso actual "no se puede detener".


----------



## maromo (7 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Hombre es lo que tiene ser el que inicia la accion. La invasion estaba ya siendo planeada en 2019. Y desde la toma de Crimea habian reforzado toda la infraestructura para ello. Ya no es que tuviera las cosas mejor atadas, es que era el unico que tenia un plan y lo estaba desarrollando a rajatabla.



Con esto me das la razón, es estratega guste o no.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Y entre tanta masacre mosquil se sabe si Panuk hacía alguna pausa pal buchito de café?
> 
> Yo tengo la profunda y real convicción de que el Clapham vive en un sanatorio mental.
> Está usted loco.
> Es usted un genio!



Es como Murdock del Equipo A, cuando es necesario montamos una op clandestina y lo sacamos para que le de el aire


----------



## Discordante (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Con esto me das la razón, es estratega guste o no.



Es que es una perogrullada. No es que sea estratega es que era el que tenia un plan para ello. Tambien lo tenia Ucrania que de no tener ejercito en 2015 ha levantado algo capaz de parar los pies temporalmente a Rusia y sus planes.

Tendria que pensar sobre ello pero no sabria decirte quien lo ha hecho mejor. Ambos lo han hecho muy bien con lo que tenian cada uno.

Los que ni estan ni se les espera son la UE. En mi opinion con especial relevancia Merkel que impidio cualquier protoplan (hasta los inicios de un plan) de problemas con Rusia y que culmino en la salida de UK de la UE y las famosas reprimendas de Trump.

Aqui los unicos que han vivido con la cabeza enterrada en la arena (en los mundos de yupi literalmente mas preocupados del 8M y el mes del orgullo y emisiones 0 que de lo que ocurria en el mundo real a su alrededor) han sido la UE. El resto, mejor o peor, tiene estrategias y las desarrolla.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos se están reorganizando para probablemente centrarse en el área de Izyum hacia Slovyansk dentro de unas semanas que es donde se estaba viendo más movimiento.
> 
> Rusia no parece que tenga capacidad de realizar operaciones ofensivas en más de un área simultáneamente.



Es porque el cerebro de los hombres rusos funciona asi : 
se hace una cosa ( ocupacion de Crimea ) , se tacha de la lista , luego se hace otra
( ocupacion de Kerson ) se tacha de la lista , luego se hace otra cosa ( ocupacion de Lugansk ) se tacha de la lista ...
El cerebro de las mujeres y ( de los hombres que usan tacones ) es distinto :
pueden enfocarse en " varias " operaciones simultaneamente : maquillarse , pintarse las unas , hablar por el movil , llevar en la cabeza el coste de la compra en la tienda de ropa , enganar al marido ...y hundir barcos ...
A las mujeres ( y a los hombres en tacones ) les encanta hundir barcos , sera por algun tipo de fijacion onanista con su forma ...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (7 Jul 2022)

Nos dirigimos hacia la confrontación final, Rusia invadirá EEUU por la costa Oeste en los próximos 6 meses... Objetivo: Washington, es ahora o nunca


Con la caida inminente del Donbass, Jarkov y Odessa Rusia le ha dado a "el mundo libre" un golpe tremendo que ha sacudido sus cimientos y ha dejado a la OTAN patas arriba. Putin ha asegurado la defensa, indenpendencia y futuro de Rusia con la guerra en Ucrania, pero sabe que no es suficiente...




www.burbuja.info





¿Veis este escenario factible? yo cada dia mas


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> *Aqui los unicos que han vivido con la cabeza enterrada en la arena (en los mundos de yupi literalmente mas preocupados del 8M y el mes del orgullo y emisiones 0 que de lo que ocurria en el mundo real a su alrededor) han sido la UE*. El resto, mejor o peor, tiene estrategias y las desarrolla.



Me temo que no: Se han encontrado cientos de pruebas, mercenarios y hasta oficiales franceses, alemanes, suecos, holandeses, etc en Ucrania.
Los alemanes y suecos, por ejemplo, estuvieron entrenando en suelo alemán a centenares de miembros del batallón Azov. Los alemanes también estuvieron metidos a fondo en el tema de los laboratorios de armas biológicas. Es decir: La UE no solo sabía lo que estaba pasando en Ucrania, sino que *han sido parte activa de todo.*

Edito: Y por contestarle esto va el tío y me mete en ignorados... La peña está de la olla.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Ahora con los nuevos HIMARS Ucrania tiene que seguir a tope matando más rusos y destruyendo más objetivos militares. 

Que más de uno se pensaba que la guerra iba a acabar cuando Rusia quiera y no es así. Esto parará cuando los dos lo decidan, y si Ucrania decide que hay que seguir, seguirá. Porque? Porque puede.

Por eso la guerra no se gana hasta que derrotas a las fuerzas del enemigo, no hasta que conquistas los territorios que querias.

De nada sirve conquistar territorio si no puedes luego mantenerlo porque tu enemigo sigue teniendo capacidad de recuperarlo.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Venezuela es el lugar elegido para las maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China e Irán.
> Esto es la polla, sinceramente.


----------



## maromo (7 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Es que es una perogrullada. No es que sea estratega es que era el que tenia un plan para ello. Tambien lo tenia Ucrania que de no tener ejercito en 2015 ha levantado algo capaz de parar los pies temporalmente a Rusia y sus planes.



Sin entrar más en profundidad yo respondía a un forero que me decía que no era un estratega, que era un iluminado.


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> *Aqui los unicos que han vivido con la cabeza enterrada en la arena *(en los mundos de yupi literalmente mas preocupados del 8M y el mes del orgullo y emisiones 0 que de lo que ocurria en el mundo real a su alrededor) han sido la UE. El resto, mejor o peor, tiene estrategias y las desarrolla.



No, hijo no ....Qué hacían ministros de paises europeos repartiendo pasteles en la plaza del Maidan y jaleando a los nazis en 2014?


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

itaka dijo:


> No sé supone que Rusia salvo al gobierno kazako de un golpe de estado ???
> 
> Rusia acabará ocupando también Kajazastan ?



Putin no se hace respetar del todo, le han tomado la medida y le traicionan uno tras otro, el turco, el kazajo y a punto estuvo el Lukas de establecer lazos con los otanicos, estos fueron tan torpes que quisieron acelerarlo todo dándole un golpe de estado, y ha aprendido la lección, si no probable que se la hubiera jugado al Putin, tiene que hacerse respetar más, y empezar a soltar hostias como panes, ahora mismo la traición de los kazajos tendría que hacersela tragar de alguna manera, bloqueo económico sin ir más lejos, para empezar.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Me espero propaganda muy pronto :

"Ucrania se niega a la paz" 

"Si Ucrania no cesa la contraofensivas habrá consecuencias devastadoras para la humanidad en su conjunto"


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (7 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Hombre es lo que tiene ser el que inicia la accion. La invasion estaba ya siendo planeada en 2019. Y desde la toma de Crimea habian reforzado toda la infraestructura para ello. Ya no es que tuviera las cosas mejor atadas, es que era el unico que tenia un plan y lo estaba desarrollando a rajatabla.
> 
> Lo que tiene dificil explicacion es como pese a estar advertidos de ello la UE siguio aumentando la dependencia y Alemania especialmente. Mientras EEUU se tiro todo el 2021 tratando de reforzar los paises frontera (especialmente Polonia y Rumania) y dando asistencia a Ucrania ante la mas que posible invasion la UE siguio en los mundos de Yupi y dibujando arcoiris y unicornios.



Ahora es Rusia la que se desplaza hacia las bases OTAN. Y la que no quiere vender su gas a Europa.

No, Rusia no inició la guerra, ni quería la guerra, aún en 2019 pensaban que el Nord-Stream 2 iba a poder funcionar. Otra cosa es prepararse para lo inevitable, que no buscado.

Lo que Rusia quería es algo tan simple como poder vender su gas a Europa sin chantajistas de por medio. No se lo han permitido, han elegido la guerra.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me espero propaganda muy pronto :
> 
> "Ucrania se niega a la paz"
> 
> "Si Ucrania no cesa la contraofensivas habrá consecuencias devastadoras para la humanidad en su conjunto"



Ucrania no tiene capacidad ni de negarse ni de dejarse de negar. Simplemente son enviados al matadero siguiendo órdenes.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues según Putin no han empezado aún en serio…que cosas…
> Russia hasn’t really even started yet, Putin warns West.
> Attempts to sow discord in Russia have failed, the Russian president has said.
> 
> ...



No estamos en guerra, cuando estemos en guerra, yo os lo diré... unido a que les civiles no tienen que temer nada y bla,bla, bla.

Entonces sonaba raro, a estas alturas inquietante es poco: Ni siquiera hemos empezado nada todavía, dice el puñetero.

Este, con esa guerra de mi..da encajonado en una esquina contra el mar ha puesto en pie a más de 30 países sólo por uno de los lados. Pues como simplemente siga, mejor paramos el mundo y nos bajamos. El último que apague la luz.


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

Es el puto amo:


----------



## Discordante (7 Jul 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Sin entrar más en profundidad yo respondía a un forero que me decía que no era un estratega, que era un iluminado.



No, iluminado para nada. Puede ser un megalomano pero no ha actuado impulsivamente porque un dia se ha levantado de mal humor y ha decidido invadir Ucrania. Llevan años planeandolo.



kelden dijo:


> No, hijo no ....Qué hacían ministros de paises europeos repartiendo pasteles en la plaza del Maidan y jaleando a los nazis en 2014?



Ese es otro tipo de plan. Trataron de seducir a Yanukóvich, llevaban años dandole dinero y ventajas comerciales, para tratar de llevarselo al huerto y cuando Rusia impuso su posicion dominante se aprovecharon de todo lo sembrado y el descontento. Eso es pescar en rio revuelto y un ejemplo de vivir en los mundos de Yupi mas.

Pensar que porque le das regalitos y le dices que va a ser de la chupipandi la gente va a actuar "racionalmente" y decirte que si a todo y el resto no va a mover ficha para impedirlo.

¿Sabes como se demuestra que la UE no tenia ningun plan ni remoto de desconexion con Rusia tras la guerra de Crimea y Donbas en 2014? Porque 8 años despues Alemania seguia cerrando centrales de carbon, nucleares y no tenia ni una sola regasificadora. Es que ni guardarse un minimo por si los mundos de yupi no eran tal. Ni concebian que el mundo fuera un lugar duro y cruel.

Ahora dejad a los adultos discutir.



El_Suave dijo:


> No, Rusia no inició la guerra, ni quería la guerra, aún en 2019 pensaban que el Nord-Stream 2 iba a poder funcionar. Otra cosa es prepararse para lo inevitable, que no buscado.



La guerra la ha iniciado Andorra... Rusia lleva acumulando logistica para una posible invasion de Ucrania desde al menos 2019. La unica duda que habia en los servicios de inteligencia para 2020 era si era un farol para negociar con fuerza o si realmente lo harian. Esa duda quedo despejada ya en enero de 2022 cuando se sabia a ciencia cierta que ya se habia dado luz verde a la invasion.


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es el puto amo:



Joder, a veces me imagino que pasaría si España tuviera un presidente que fuera solo la cuarta parte de inteligente que Putin....
Es escuchar a Putin y luego ponerte a ver a las charos del gobierno de España y darme depresión.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Entrevista exclusiva con Liu Sivaya politóloga y bloguera, quien aseguró 
que cuando Biden quiera que Zelensky negocie, negociará él con Rusia:


----------



## kopke (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Zasca del tamaño de los anillos de Saturno.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hungría se negó a compartir gas "justamente" con los estados miembros de la UE y comparó tales medidas con el comunismo. "Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas húngaras seguirán siendo propiedad de Hungría. El gas comprado con el dinero de los contribuyentes húngaros y almacenado en las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas húngaras se utilizará en Hungría", dijo el ministro húngaro de Asuntos Exteriores, Peter Szijjártó, al comentar la propuesta de el presidente de la facción del Partido Popular Europeo en el PE, Manfred Weber, para establecer una distribución justa de gas entre los miembros de la UE.



Lo mismito que nuestro Antonio...


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Yo creo, que si Rusia llega a intentar lanzar algo nuclear, sean los propios generales, servicio secreto o quien sea, el que le meta un tiro en la cabeza al hijoPutin. 

O eso es lo que espero


----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero si se mira su jugada con lupa, se vera que intenta no cruzar ciertos limites * , esperando ( creo que en vano ) una reconciliación futura con occidente.



Exacto. Yo creo que los anglos no lo van a perdonar ni de coña, que ya van a saco a por Rusia hasta el final. Pero Putin todavía insiste.
Esto se ve claramente en esta guerra, como respetan Odessa, y Kiev, y el oeste de Ucrania en general. Porque al final lo que buscan es negociar, y si cruzan ciertas líneas la negociación se hará imposible.

Esto se ha visto claramente con el hundimiento del Moskva. Menudo sapo se tragó el kremlin con el buque insignia hundido por un Harpoon anglo. Y esto ocurría mientras se negociaba duro en Turquía a dos bandas. Podían haber acordado un alto el fuego esa semana, pero lo que Putin no quiere ver es que Ucrania no es un estado soberano, entonces obviamente el anglo se opuso y presionó para que continuase la lucha y se enviaran más armas.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Jul 2022)

Habla para los putiners.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Se han quedado los rusos sin municiones por los Hinmars y piden un tiempo muerto para coger aire. 

Pronto los rukis llorando porque les atacan a pesar de su buena fe.


----------



## pgas (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz *constituye una ruptura* con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz.
> 
> Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz.
> 
> ...




no es cierto, pudo retirarse de Afgan, Irak, Siria ... o de cualquier otro escaparate del complejo militar industrial con cualquier excusa, pero no le dió la gana





__





Alguien tiene que decirlo. Se echa mucho de menos a Trump.


Volverá...




www.burbuja.info





y el  #27 

el politico medio yanki es belicoso como McCain y su bomb-bomb-bomb, Trumposo solo le añade el reality-show









Trump told Xi of Syria strikes over 'beautiful piece of chocolate cake'


President reveals missiles were launched as he and Chinese counterpart had dessert after dinner at his Mar-a-Lago estate




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Exacto. Yo creo que los anglos no lo van a perdonar ni de coña, que ya van a saco a por Rusia hasta el final. Pero Putin todavía insiste.
> Esto se ve claramente en esta guerra, como respetan Odessa, y Kiev, y el oeste de Ucrania en general. Porque al final lo que buscan es negociar, y si cruzan ciertas líneas la negociación se hará imposible.
> 
> Esto se ha visto claramente con el hundimiento del Moskva. Menudo sapo se tragó el kremlin con el buque insignia hundido por un Harpoon anglo. Y esto ocurría mientras se negociaba duro en Turquía a dos bandas. Podían haber acordado un alto el fuego esa semana, pero lo que Putin no quiere ver es que Ucrania no es un estado soberano, entonces obviamente el anglo se opuso y presionó para que continuase la lucha y se enviaran más armas.



De los anglos no esperan nada y de Europa ya casi nada. A este hombre le puede la razón y no se da cuenta que entre corruptos vendidos no tiene nada que hacer o quien sabe, nos da una última oportunidad para que mañana no reclamemos.

El objetivo, estéril, es que la Europa continental espabile. Dudo que con revueltas, que las habrá, consigamos otra cosa que palos y la cara menos guapa de nuestra "democracia".


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es incapaz de ni siquiera conseguir completar su objetivo mínimo del Donbás. Es una buenísima noticia que el invasor, segundo ejército del mundo, el que iba a arrasar ucrania y tomar kiev en 3 días, cuya economía se reforzaba con sanciones, ya sea incapaz de mantener la ofensiva pese a todo lo que se han gastado.



Cuando se repite una cosa que se sabe falsa, ya no es un error es intentar desinformar de forma consciente. .

La lucha sigue en todos los frentes , incluido el de serviet ya en donetsk que es donde han llegado despues de tomar lisichank y uno monton de pueblos más pequeños. Todo lo que quedaba de Lugansk y otros ya en donetsk.

------------

Por cierto Putin diciendo lo que muchos ya sabemos....


"*Putin recordó a Occidente que Rusia "en serio no ha comenzado nada todavía" en la situación en Ucrania*
Enlace corto
7 julio 2022 20:43

Todos deberían saber que Rusia, estrictamente hablando, "realmente no ha comenzado nada todavía", dijo el líder ruso, Vladimir Putin, al comentar sobre la operación en Ucrania.
"

Para el , esto sigue siendo una operación policial a pequeña escala. Y lo repite.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Y hace solo dos días los de revista ejércitos diciendo que los ataques a almacenes de municiones rusos no iban a ser suficiente para detenerlos....si es que son unos genios


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando se repite una cosa que se sabe falsa, ya no es un error es intentar desinformar de forma consciente. .
> 
> La lucha sigue en todos los frentes , incluido el de serviet ya en donetsk que es donde han llegado despues de tomar lisichank y uno monton de pueblos más pequeños. Todo lo que quedaba de Lugansk y otros ya en donetsk.
> 
> ...



Es que el problema que tiene Occidente es que crée que Ucrania está formalmente en guerra con Rusia y que puede apoyar a una de las partes por considerarla ¨la causa justa¨. El juego es peligrosísimo sobre todo para lso países europeos, dado que si Rusia pasa a la fase de guerra formal, su doctrina la obligaría a volatilizar con armas nucleares Londres, Berlín, París, etc. Y ese es un escenario que el Estado Mayor ruso está evitando a toda costa a pesar de la inconsciencia de los países europeos que siguen enviando armas a Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

Moneda de los 100 años de la URSS, del banco de Lugansk.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es que el problema que tiene Occidente es que crée que Ucrania está formalmente en guerra con Rusia y que puede apoyar a una de las partes por considerarla ¨la causa justa¨. El juego es peligrosísimo sobre todo para lso países europeos, dado que si Rusia pasa a la fase de guerra formal, su doctrina la obligaría a volatilizar con armas nucleares Londres, Berlín, París, etc. Y ese es un escenario que el Estado Mayor ruso está evitando a toda costa a pesar de la inconsciencia de los países europeos que siguen enviando armas a Ucrania.



Hombre, yo no creo que atacaran con nucleares. Pero el susto en europa cuando se movilizaran en serio, podria dar lugar a una guerra por panico.

Los anglos como siempre solo entenderan el garrote. Al final cabrearan hasta al Monje.


----------



## lapetus (7 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Dudo que con revueltas, que las habrá, consigamos otra cosa que palos y la cara menos guapa de nuestra "democracia".



Es que ese es otro de los problemas de la Rusia actual. En su época la URSS exportaba una ideología alternativa al capitalismo occidental. Ahora podría hacerlo también símplemente oponiendo conservadurismo y sentido común a las locuras histriónicas globalistas. Pero por alguna razón no hace esto.

Mira si han tenido tiempo para montar alternativas a los sitios web y redes sociales occidentales y alojarlas en Rusia para que los occidentales podamos comunicarnos sin censura. Y no lo han hecho, lo cual es básico si quieres proyectar poder. China se ha hecho una copia de todo (Google chino, Whatsapp chino, Youtube chino, etc). Rusia no ha hecho esto, y el hecho de no hacerlo implica que renuncia a promover movimientos en occidente. Es como si hubiera un reparto pactado, y lo tuyo es tuyo y lo mío es mío.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, yo no creo que atacaran con nucleares. Pero el susto en europa cuando se movilizaran en serio, podria dar lugar a una guerra por panico.
> 
> Los anglos como siempre solo entenderan el garrote. Al final cabrearan hasta al Monje.



A ver, no etoy hablando de nucleares ICBM rollo Topol con tropecientos megatones, sino cabezas de 0,5 a 2 megatones montadas en Iskanders sobre Ramstein, Aviano, Rota y centros de poder relevantes. Eso sí lo contemplan y no creo que el monje llegado el momento se despeinase y luego saliese Lvrov diciendo que lo habían advertido po activa y por pasiva y que forma parte de la doctrina de protección de la integridad nacional rusa etc etc


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Están los putinianos muy alborotados con las malas noticias.

Ahora toca ir de pacifistas, le va tan bien a Rusia que sus palmeros "prefieren" que haya paz a que castiguen a esos nazis ucranianos como merecen


----------



## John Nash (7 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que ese es otro de los problemas de la Rusia actual. En su época la URSS exportaba una ideología alternativa al capitalismo occidental. Ahora podría hacerlo también símplemente oponiendo conservadurismo y sentido común a las locuras histriónicas globalistas. Pero por alguna razón no hace esto.
> 
> Mira si han tenido tiempo para montar alternativas a los sitios web y redes sociales occidentales y alojarlas en Rusia para que los occidentales podamos comunicarnos sin censura. Y no lo han hecho, lo cual es básico si quieres proyectar poder. China se ha hecho una copia de todo (Google chino, Whatsapp chino, Youtube chino, etc). Rusia no ha hecho esto, y el hecho de no hacerlo implica que renuncia a promover movimientos en occidente. Es como si hubiera un reparto pactado, y lo tuyo es tuyo y lo mío es mío.



Rusia ha pasado de la Internacional a la multinacional y multipolar. Pasa de acarrear sobre sus espaldas las miserias de un occidente decadente. Que cada nación asuma sus responsabilidades y destinos. Bastante ha sacrificado ya por los proletarios del mundo.
China también tiene algo que decir en el contexto geopolítico actual.


----------



## Red Star (7 Jul 2022)

Russian intelligence conducted a multi-pronged operation that resulted in the purchase of an American HIMARS missile defence system from Ukrainian soldiers by "Chechen investors" for further examination by the Russian military-industrial complex. The cost of the deal was about $1 million.





__





Cargando…






www.youtube.com









__





NO CONFIRMADO: Posible compra por los rusos de un HIMARS


Russian intelligence conducted a multi-pronged operation that resulted in the purchase of an American HIMARS missile defence system from Ukrainian soldiers by "Chechen investors" for further examination by the Russian military-industrial complex. The cost of the deal was about $1 million...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (7 Jul 2022)

Rusia está ya sin oxígeno apenas, van a recibirlo por via intravenosa con la movilización, pero eso solo les va a dar un pequeño empuje hacia adelante y será peor al largo plazo.

No han sido capaces ni de ocupar el Donbas contra un pais como Ucrania, habiendo mandado 4 lanzacohetes guarros los aliados y poca cosa mas.

Imaginate lo que les hubiera hecho la NATO.

Se creían la URRSS o la Rusia Imperial, pero son el hijo tonto de ambos


----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

*¿Se está acercando Putin a un alto el fuego en Ucrania?*
Por Chris Weafer en Moscú 7 de julio de 2022

Mucha retórica la semana pasada. Como era de esperar, el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania dominó los titulares de los últimos diez días. Primero, la cumbre de la UE prometió más apoyo a Ucrania y amenazó a Rusia con más sanciones. La cumbre de los líderes del G7 ofreció más o menos lo mismo, con funcionarios que se comprometieron a intentar limitar las exportaciones de oro ruso y a considerar la posibilidad de limitar los precios de las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y gas. *Algunos funcionarios parecen creer que Moscú seguirá exportando incluso a un dólar más que los costes de producción. Otro caso de ilusión política por encima de la realidad económica. *El último evento fue la Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, con declaraciones y acciones exactamente como se esperaba.

¿Hay un cambio en la posición de Moscú? Hay muchos comentarios sobre los comentarios del presidente Putin en los últimos días, con sugerencias de que ha reducido los objetivos de la llamada "operación especial" y puede estar acercándose a un alto el fuego.

Lo que dijo. *El presidente Putin dijo que el objetivo final de la operación militar en Ucrania es la liberación del Donbass y las garantías de seguridad para la propia Rusia. *No vale la pena hablar sobre el momento de la finalización de la operación, es un error presionar a los militares, agregó. *"El objetivo final que he esbozado es la liberación de Donbass, la protección de estas personas y la creación de condiciones que garanticen la seguridad de la propia Rusia"*, dijo Putin. "*Esto [el calendario de la operación especial] está relacionado con la intensidad de las hostilidades, y está directamente ligado a las posibles pérdidas, y debemos pensar en primer lugar en salvar las vidas de nuestros chicos"*, añadió.

Esto supone un claro cambio respecto a los objetivos anteriores de desnazificación y desmilitarización. Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia controla ahora la LNR (Luhansk) y está ganando terreno en el territorio de la DNR (Donetsk), los nuevos objetivos se refieren básicamente a las garantías de seguridad. Una interpretación de esta declaración es que se trata de un mensaje a Occidente de que las negociaciones podrían ser posibles. El 24 de febrero, cuando Putin anunció la operación militar, *calificó su objetivo de "desmilitarización" y "desnazificación" de Ucrania, así como de protección de la población civil de Donbás frente al "genocidio".*

El objetivo original de cambio de régimen en Kiev hace tiempo que se abandonó. En mayo, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, calificó el propósito de la operación especial de garantizar la seguridad del este de Ucrania y de Rusia. Llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que la parte rusa no exige un cambio de poder en Ucrania ni la rendición del presidente Vladimir Zelenskiy.

Moscú sigue teniendo exigencias claras para las conversaciones de paz. Según Valentina Matviyenko, presidenta del Consejo de la Federación Rusa, *si Occidente hubiera querido, "hace tiempo que habría sentado a Kiev en la mesa de negociaciones" *sobre un arreglo pacífico del conflicto en Ucrania. *"Pero las negociaciones deben ser en términos realistas. Estas son las condiciones que se declaran a los efectos de la operación militar especial de Rusia. Y bajo ninguna otra condición negociará Rusia",* dijo Matviyenko en una entrevista con el canal bielorruso STV.

El orador también señaló que* Ucrania había "cruzado la línea roja"*, y hoy "*no es Rusia la que está en guerra con Ucrania, sino el Occidente colectivo". La OTAN está en guerra con Rusia de la mano de los ucranianos"*. Peskov confirma que Rusia sólo hablará en "sus términos".

El portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov, acusó a Estados Unidos y otros países occidentales de oponerse a las iniciativas para resolver el conflicto en Ucrania, prohibiendo a Kiev "pensar y hablar" sobre un acuerdo de paz. Pero algún día llegará el momento de las negociaciones, dijo. *"Tarde o temprano se impondrá el sentido común. Y de nuevo llegará el turno de las negociaciones, antes de las cuales los ucranianos tendrán que entender de nuevo todas nuestras condiciones. Las conocen muy bien, están de acuerdo con ellas. Sentarse a la mesa. Y fijar el documento que ya ha sido acordado en muchos aspectos"*, dijo. Peskov cree que los países occidentales apuestan por la continuación de las hostilidades, por lo que no hay una demanda previa sobre las posibilidades de "pacificar la situación".

Rusia afirma que la retirada de la Isla de la Serpiente es una señal de buena voluntad. También cabe señalar que, mientras que la opinión ucraniana sobre la retirada de Rusia de la isla de Zmeiny (isla de la Serpiente) es la de una victoria militar, los funcionarios rusos afirman que se trata de una acción para demostrar a Occidente que Rusia ya no quiere (ni puede) apoderarse de Odesa y establecer el control del Mar Negro.

El intercambio parcial de prisioneros también fue una sorpresa. Por su parte, *el portavoz del Kremlin, Peskov, dijo que el objetivo principal de Putin es que la gente vuelva a casa sana y salva, y que por eso intercambiaron 144 prisioneros de Azov por 144 rusos la semana pasada. Todos los 144 soldados de Azov parecían estar gravemente heridos y representan sólo una parte del número total de fuerzas ucranianas capturadas en la planta siderúrgica de Azov.* Rusia ha calificado a las fuerzas restantes de nazis y amenaza con llevarlas a juicio.

*Kiev quiere un alto el fuego antes del invierno.* Durante su discurso en la cumbre del G7 a principios de la semana pasada, el presidente Zelenskiy dijo que le gustaría que las hostilidades terminaran a finales de año, antes del comienzo del invierno, según dijeron dos diplomáticos de la UE a Reuters.

*Ucrania ya no busca el ingreso en la OTAN. Ucrania no tomará medidas para ingresar en la OTAN porque los miembros de la alianza han rechazado sus aspiraciones, *dijo el jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, Ihor Zhovkva, en una entrevista con el Financial Times. Según él, la adhesión de Kiev al bloque militar es imposible a corto plazo. Al mismo tiempo, Zhovkva expresó su esperanza de que la OTAN confirme una estrecha colaboración con la parte ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, Alexei Danilov dijo que actualmente nueve instalaciones móviles HIMARS proporcionados por los EE. UU. y sus aliados están operando en Ucrania. Según él, los rusos están "indefensos ante ellos".

Al mismo tiempo, Danilov señaló que Ucrania necesitaría docenas más de instalaciones HIMARS para cambiar el curso de las hostilidades en el este de Ucrania. Hasta ahora, según él, Ucrania se ve obligada a librar una guerra defensiva.


----------



## NPI (7 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seguramente estemos en la Gran Tribulacion, el Gran Conflicto, si seguimos al pie de la letra la Biblia son 42 meses...



En la UE vamos a sentir en nuestras carnes los(ciudadanos) el fin de todo, tal y como ocurrió con el fin de la URSS y sus consecuencias(económicas/demográficas/sociales) desde 1989-2000?


----------



## Saturnin (7 Jul 2022)

*VERGONZOSO. La diputada podemita Gloria Elizo viaja a Letonia para visitar a las tropas españolas de la OTAN.*

La desfachatez de los dirigentes de Unidas Podemos es mayúscula. Su apoyo a la OTAN es sin duda manifiesto, lo mismo que al gasto desorbitado destinado a armamento. Lo que sucede es que juegan a despistar o engañar a los y las incautas. Por eso hacen como que están en constante tirantez con sus socios del PSOE en el Gobierno, que no es otra cosa que un ejecutivo de derechas, humillantemente plegado a los caprichos y necesidades del imperialismo norteamericano.



Gloria Elizo









Gloria Elizo (UP) también viaja a Letonia para visitar a los soldados españoles supeditados a la OTAN


Estaba anunciado que hoy, jueves, una representación de la Mesa de la Cámara del Circo de la “democracia” española, llamada



insurgente.org













Batet y miembros de la Mesa del Congreso visitarán mañana a las tropas españolas desplegadas en Letonia


Van a participar en diversos actos institucionales junto a la presidenta de la Saeima (Parlamento) de Letonia, Inara Murniece




www.cope.es


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Que dicen que La inteligencia rusa ha conseguido comprar un sistema de defensa antimisiles HIMARS...
Los ucros pillando billete pa'pirarse?


https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxBeblsak5WvYpRChj2KR4P_pAhzbmsMPT


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, no etoy hablando de nucleares ICBM rollo Topol con tropecientos megatones, sino cabezas de 0,5 a 2 megatones montadas en Iskanders sobre Ramstein, Aviano, Rota y centros de poder relevantes. Eso sí lo contemplan y no creo que el monje llegado el momento se despeinase y luego saliese Lvrov diciendo que lo habían advertido po activa y por pasiva y que forma parte de la doctrina de protección de la integridad nacional rusa etc etc



Ya, el problema es que occidente también tiene armas nucleares y también respondería: Una escalada nuclear no le interesa a nadie.


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues según Putin no han empezado aún en serio…que cosas…
> Russia hasn’t really even started yet, Putin warns West.
> Attempts to sow discord in Russia have failed, the Russian president has said.
> 
> ...



He ahí la cuestión...


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole el origen de la estrategia militar rusa en la guerra de Ucrania
> El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que el Zar Vladimirovich I aplicaria los preceptos del Arte de la Guerra de Sun Tzu , que datan del 2 500 a.C
> pero niet panimayu jarasho ...el Kremlin esta empleando una tecnica militar mucho mas antigua ...
> ...



_" piedra de Panuk " , el tratado militar mas antiguo del mundo que data del XII milenio a.C.
Escrito en idioma paleolitico lineal
eminente paleontologo y antropologo ruso Sasha Levin _

El clapham se ha montado un cuento oriental para ilustrar su aportación.
Mis dieses.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> De los anglos no esperan nada y de Europa ya casi nada. A este hombre le puede la razón y no se da cuenta que entre corruptos vendidos no tiene nada que hacer o quien sabe, nos da una última oportunidad para que mañana no reclamemos.
> 
> El objetivo, estéril, es que la Europa continental espabile. Dudo que con revueltas, que las habrá, consigamos otra cosa que palos y la cara menos guapa de nuestra "democracia".



Sí, le puede la razón, y esta hace obvio que toda esta locura provocará un terremoto en la política europea con tsunami incluido. A Boris ya se lo está llevando el agua... y cuando toda la maraña de tuercebotas vea como sus mamandurrias pueden desaparecer pues no les va a votar ni el tato dadas las penurias a las que nos han abocado, se producirán cambios drásticos de régimen.

Ojala sea así y nos libremos de la garrapata anglosajona ¿os imagináis un día no muy lejano en el que nuestros militares depongan este régimen corrupto y les digan a los yankilandios: 'Go home'? Imaginar también lo pronto que se le pasará el enfado con España a Putin si le ofrecemos la oportunidad de cerrar el Mediterráneo... que es lo que quieren hacer los anglosajones con el Mar Negro usando a su 'aliado' de doble perfil, Turquía.


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sí, yo también la recuerdo. Era mentira.
> 
> *La verdadera historia del boli de la NASA de un millón de dólares*



Tengo en casa una "herramienta de trinchera" (pala) rusa y una americana. La rusa es eso, una pala pequeña con un palo de madera y 2 tornillos. Es tan dura que se puede usar de hacha, dice la leyenda que incluso arrojadiza. La americana es toda metálica, plegable, y co una serie de roscas para montarla. Pesa mucho más y es mucho más cara. Pues así todo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ya, el problema es que occidente también tiene armas nucleares y también respondería: Una escalada nuclear no le interesa a nadie.



Pero la diferencia es que las armas nucleares de Ramstein no llegan debido a los sistemas antimisiles rusos, no solo los de Kaliningrado. Y no creo que los escudos antimisiles polaco y rumano tuvieran tiempo de reaccionar.


----------



## Mitrofán (7 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Yo tengo la profunda y real convicción de que el Clapham vive en un sanatorio mental.



Cuba??


----------



## Salamandra (7 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, le puede la razón, y esta hace obvio que toda esta locura provocará un terremoto en la política europea con tsunami incluido. A Boris ya se lo está llevando el agua... y cuando toda la maraña de tuercebotas vea como sus mamandurrias pueden desaparecer pues no les va a votar ni el tato dadas las penurias a las que nos han abocado, se producirán cambios drásticos de régimen.
> 
> Ojala sea así y nos libremos de la garrapata anglosajona ¿os imagináis un día no muy lejano en el que nuestros militares depongan este régimen corrupto y les digan a los yankilandios: 'Go home'? Imaginar también lo pronto que se le pasará el enfado con España a Putin si le ofrecemos la oportunidad de cerrar el Mediterráneo... que es lo que quieren hacer los anglosajones con el Mar Negro usando a su 'aliado' de doble perfil, Turquía.



Ya, nuestros militares ¿Mandados por quien?


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que todo va más o menos cómo ha ido indicando la inteligencia anglo. Para estas fechas se esperaba un agotamiento de los rusos, y tan es así que el propio Putin ha tenido que justificar la pausa de las operaciones. Esto, unido al armamento que le llega a Ucrania, va dando una idea de hacia dónde va el conflicto, que es a que Rusia lo va a empezar a pasar aun peor. 

Imagino que la retaguardia rusa y su logística se va a desangrar con la artillería ucraniana de mayor alcance. Cuando quieran reponerse, van a estar aun peor.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *VERGONZOSO. La diputada podemita Gloria Elizo viaja a Letonia para visitar a las tropas españolas de la OTAN.*
> 
> La desfachatez de los dirigentes de Unidas Podemos es mayúscula. Su apoyo a la OTAN es sin duda manifiesto, lo mismo que al gasto desorbitado destinado a armamento. Lo que sucede es que juegan a despistar o engañar a los y las incautas. Por eso hacen como que están en constante tirantez con sus socios del PSOE en el Gobierno, que no es otra cosa que un ejecutivo de derechas, humillantemente plegado a los caprichos y necesidades del imperialismo norteamericano.
> 
> ...



Estos son los mayores farsante e hijos de puta que han aparecido en la politica en generaciones.
Es verlos y me dan ganas de vomitar l instante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estos son los mayores farsante e hijos de puta que han aparecido en la politica en generaciones.
> Es verlos y me dan ganas de vomitar l instante.



Son unos farsantes…van de una cosa pero hacen lo contrario…


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

*Putin a Ucrania: Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha advertido a Kiev que debe aceptar rápidamente las condiciones de Moscú o prepararse para lo peor, añadiendo de forma ominosa que Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción

Por The Associated Press

MOSCÚ - Con la acción militar de Rusia en Ucrania en su quinto mes, el presidente ruso V*ladimir Putin advirtió el jueves a Kiev que debe aceptar rápidamente los términos de Moscú o prepararse para lo peor, añadiendo ominosamente que Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción.*

En una reunión con los líderes del parlamento controlado por el Kremlin, *Putin acusó a los aliados occidentales de alimentar las hostilidades, acusando que "Occidente quiere luchar contra nosotros hasta el último ucraniano"*.

*"Es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero parece que va en esa dirección"*, añadió.

*"Todo el mundo debería saber que, en gran medida, aún no hemos empezado nada en serio"*, dijo Putin en tono amenazante.

Declaró que Rusia sigue dispuesta a sentarse a dialogar para poner fin a los combates, y añadió que *"los que se niegan a hacerlo deben saber que cuanto más dure, más difícil les resultará llegar a un acuerdo con nosotros."

"Estamos escuchando que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla"*, dijo Putin. *"Que lo intenten".*

Antes del conflicto, el Kremlin exigió a Kiev que reconociera la soberanía rusa sobre la península de Crimea que anexionó a Ucrania en 2014 y que reconociera la independencia de las regiones separatistas respaldadas por Moscú en el este de Ucrania. Moscú también dijo que esperaba que Ucrania se plegara a la situación existente sobre el terreno, una referencia a otras ganancias de terreno que ha conseguido desde que las tropas rusas entraron en Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

Tras fracasar en la captura de Kiev y otras grandes ciudades del noreste de Ucrania al principio de la campaña, el ejército ruso cambió su enfoque hacia el corazón industrial del este de Ucrania, Donbas, donde los separatistas respaldados por Moscú han luchado contra las tropas ucranianas desde 2014.

A principios de esta semana, los militares rusos reclamaron el control de la provincia de Luhansk, una de las dos regiones que componen Donbás, y se preparan para presionar su ofensiva en la segunda, la región de Donetsk.

En las primeras fases del conflicto, Rusia se hizo con el control de la región meridional de Kherson y parte de la vecina Zaporizhzhia. Se espera que Moscú intente finalmente aislar a Ucrania de su costa del Mar Negro hasta la frontera rumana. Si lo consiguiera, asestaría un duro golpe a la economía ucraniana y crearía un corredor hacia la región separatista moldava de Transnistria, que alberga una base militar rusa.

Putin se reafirmó en su afirmación de que Occidente utiliza el conflicto de Ucrania para intentar aislar y debilitar a Rusia.

*"Sencillamente, no necesitan un país como Rusia"*, dijo Putin. *"Por eso han utilizado el terrorismo, el separatismo y las fuerzas destructivas internas en nuestro país"*.

*Acusó a las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia de haber fracasado en su objetivo de "sembrar la división y el enfrentamiento en nuestra sociedad y desmoralizar a nuestro pueblo."

"El curso de la historia es imparable, y los intentos del Occidente colectivo de imponer su versión del orden global están condenados al fracaso",* dijo Putin.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La verdad es que todo va más o menos cómo ha ido indicando la inteligencia anglo. Para estas fechas se esperaba un agotamiento de los rusos, y tan es así que el propio Putin ha tenido que justificar la pausa de las operaciones. Esto, unido al armamento que le llega a Ucrania, va dando una idea de hacia dónde va el conflicto, que es a que Rusia lo va a empezar a pasar aun peor.
> 
> Imagino que la retaguardia rusa y su logística se va a desangrar con la artillería ucraniana de mayor alcance. Cuando quieran reponerse, van a estar aun peor.



Reconectate con la realidad....


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Si la guerra no fuese una tragedia, sería gracioso observar la lamentable actuación rusa en todos los aspectos, especialmente cuando se queja de que el enemigo invadido se defiende y no se deje someter. 

No sé qué tienen en esas cabezas putrefactas.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tengo en casa una "herramienta de trinchera" (pala) rusa y una americana. La rusa es eso, una pala pequeña con un palo de madera y 2 tornillos. Es tan dura que se puede usar de hacha, dice la leyenda que incluso arrojadiza. La americana es toda metálica, plegable, y co una serie de roscas para montarla. Pesa mucho más y es mucho más cara. Pues así todo.



¿Sería mucho pedir que pusieras foto de la rusa... o de ambas?.


----------



## Roedr (7 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que dicen que La inteligencia rusa ha conseguido comprar un sistema de defensa antimisiles HIMARS...
> Los ucros pillando billete pa'pirarse?
> 
> 
> ...



puede ser fake total, pero tiene guasa lo de 'chechen investors'


----------



## NPI (7 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Dicen que va ser éste que es de Stratford upon Avon de toda la vida....
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi, el kurdo iraquí llamado a sustituir a Johnson


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Reconectate con la realidad....



Tú ...seguro que ya estas conectado con la irrealidad...


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Jul 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha puesto antes pero esto es parte de la intervención de Putin en una reunión con los líderes de las facciones de la Duma Estatal...


*Vladimir Putin:* ¡Buenas tardes, colegas! Estimado Vyacheslav Viktorovich!


Ayer, 6 de julio, terminó la sesión de primavera de la Duma estatal y todos los diputados, quiero enfatizar esto, todas las facciones hicieron una contribución significativa a sus resultados generales.


Creo que los resultados del trabajo son muy valiosos: importantes y significativos para las personas, para todo el estado ruso, para proteger nuestros intereses nacionales, garantizar el desarrollo soberano, sostenible y efectivo del país.

*Esta sesión de la Duma estuvo llena de acontecimientos, tensa y muy responsable, dada la escala y complejidad de las tareas que enfrentamos. Después del 24 de febrero, cuando comenzó una operación militar especial, todos los poderes y niveles de gobierno del país debían actuar con decisión, concertación y rapidez.*

Hoy quiero agradecerte por el hecho de que así trabajaste: sereno, competente, a un ritmo alto. Creo que todas las facciones han confirmado su viabilidad y madurez política, actuaron de manera consolidada y cohesionada, como verdaderos estadistas y patriotas de Rusia, para quienes, en condiciones difíciles, *cualquier desacuerdo entre partidos pasa a un segundo plano.* *Porque tenemos muchos partidos, pero la Patria es una, y no hay nada más importante y más elevado que el destino de la Patria.*


Se han adoptado una serie de decisiones y leyes que fortalecen seriamente el sistema de apoyo social para las personas, con el objetivo de brindar protección adicional a los ciudadanos. No se trata solo de la indexación avanzada de las pensiones, que sin duda es muy importante, el aumento del mínimo de subsistencia y del salario mínimo -todo esto se implementó sin demora, sin demora, con claridad, de manera competente-, sino también con nuevas medidas para apoyar a las familias. con hijos, prórroga y ampliación del mecanismo hipotecario preferencial, garantías adicionales para nuestros héroes militares. Hay muchas otras decisiones importantes, no las enumeraré todas ahora: no sabes sobre esto peor, y tal vez incluso mejor que yo, porque tú mismo, con tus propias manos, hiciste todo esto.


Me gustaría señalar y agradecer especialmente a todos los partidos parlamentarios por el apoyo humanitario organizado de los residentes de Donbass, es decir, a todos los partidos parlamentarios, porque los medios cubrieron este trabajo de diferentes maneras, pero todos, lo sé por la información entrante. , aceptaron y toman parte activa en esta participación.


También sé que muchos diputados, después de haber tomado una licencia oficial, fueron a la zona de guerra para personalmente, a menudo con un riesgo real para sus propias vidas, establecer suministros de alimentos, medicamentos y artículos esenciales en el lugar de entrega, desplegar rápidamente ayuda humanitaria centros de ayuda Algunos de sus colegas todavía están allí, trabajando como voluntarios. Y tal iniciativa, tal ayuda desinteresada es realmente necesaria, con gran demanda.


Por separado, me gustaría señalar que, teniendo en cuenta la situación que cambia rápidamente, la Duma del Estado, junto con el Gobierno, afinaba constantemente una amplia gama de medidas para apoyar a los sectores básicos de la economía rusa y la fuerza laboral de las empresas. , incluyendo el segmento de pequeñas y medianas empresas, la industria de TI y otras áreas críticas.


Como resultado, logramos mantener la estabilidad macroeconómica, de suma importancia para la economía, mantener el empleo, el ritmo normal del comercio minorista y la vida económica de las regiones en general, las principales cadenas de transporte y logística, ampliar la libertad de actividad empresarial y reforzar la protección de las empresas frente a una presión administrativa excesiva y un enjuiciamiento penal irrazonable. Sé que todavía hay mucho por hacer aquí, pero en general, se ha hecho mucho.


En poco tiempo, a partir de los primeros días de marzo, se introdujeron varios paquetes de medidas antisancionadoras en estrecho contacto con el Gobierno. Gracias a ellos, se minimizaron las consecuencias de las acciones hostiles y obviamente hostiles de los países occidentales. Sí, por supuesto, entendemos y sabemos esto, vemos que estas medidas ilegales contra Rusia nos crean dificultades, un hecho obvio, pero no en absoluto con las que contaban los iniciadores de la blitzkrieg económica contra Rusia.


Obviamente, no solo estaban tratando de golpear más fuerte a la economía rusa, sino que su objetivo era sembrar discordia y confusión en nuestra sociedad, desmoralizar a la gente. Pero incluso aquí calcularon mal: no resultó nada, y estoy seguro de que no funcionará.


En este sentido, el ejemplo del parlamento ruso como máximo órgano representativo es indicativo. La política del parlamento se basa en la voluntad del pueblo de Rusia, en una posición firme, en la convicción de que históricamente tenemos razón, en la determinación indiscutible de la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos del país de defender la soberanía de Rusia y ayudar a nuestros gente en el Donbass. Esto es lo que subyace en la política de nuestro estado en su conjunto.


El llamado Occidente colectivo, liderado por Estados Unidos, ha sido extremadamente agresivo con Rusia durante décadas. Nuestras propuestas de crear un sistema de seguridad equitativa en Europa han sido rechazadas. Las iniciativas para el trabajo conjunto sobre el problema de la defensa antimisiles fueron rechazadas. Se ignoran las advertencias sobre la inaceptabilidad de la expansión de la OTAN, especialmente a expensas de las antiguas repúblicas de la Unión Soviética. Incluso la idea misma de la posible integración de Rusia en esta misma alianza del Atlántico Norte en la etapa de nuestras relaciones sin nubes, como parecía entonces, con la OTAN, aparentemente parecía absurda para sus miembros.


*¿Y por qué? Sí, porque simplemente no necesitan un país como Rusia, por eso. Por eso apoyaron el terrorismo, el separatismo en Rusia, las fuerzas destructivas internas y la "quinta columna" en nuestro país. Todos ellos recibieron y reciben el apoyo incondicional de este mismo Occidente colectivo.*


Nos dicen, oímos hoy que empezamos una guerra en el Donbass, en Ucrania. No: fue desatado por este mismo Occidente colectivo, organizando y apoyando un golpe armado anticonstitucional en Ucrania en 2014, y luego alentando y justificando el genocidio contra la gente en el Donbass. Este mismo Occidente colectivo es el instigador directo, el culpable de lo que está sucediendo hoy.


*Si este mismo Occidente quiso provocar un conflicto para pasar a una nueva etapa en la lucha contra Rusia, a una nueva etapa en la contención de nuestro país, entonces podemos decir que lo logró en cierta medida. Y se desata la guerra, y se imponen sanciones. En condiciones normales, probablemente sería difícil hacer esto.*


Pero, ¿a qué le gustaría prestar atención? Deberían haber entendido que ya han perdido desde el comienzo mismo de nuestra operación militar especial, porque su comienzo también significa el comienzo de una ruptura radical del orden mundial estadounidense. Este es el comienzo de la transición del egocentrismo liberal globalista estadounidense a un mundo verdaderamente multipolar, un mundo basado no en reglas egoístas inventadas por alguien para sí mismo, detrás del cual no hay nada más que el deseo de hegemonía, no en hipócritas dobles raseros, sino en el derecho internacional, sobre la verdadera soberanía de los pueblos y civilizaciones, sobre su voluntad de vivir su destino histórico, sus valores y tradiciones y construir la cooperación sobre la base de la democracia,


*Y debemos entender que este proceso ya no se puede detener. El curso de la historia es inexorable, y los intentos del Occidente colectivo de imponer su nuevo orden mundial al mundo, estos intentos están condenados al fracaso.


Al mismo tiempo, quiero decir y enfatizar: tenemos muchos seguidores, incluso en los propios Estados Unidos y en Europa, y más aún en otros continentes y en otros países, y habrá más y más de ellos: no hay duda de eso.*


Repito, incluso en países que todavía son satélites de los Estados Unidos, existe una comprensión creciente de que la obediencia ciega de sus élites gobernantes a su señor supremo, por regla general, no corresponde a sus intereses nacionales y, en la mayoría de los casos, simplemente contradice radicalmente a ellos. Con el crecimiento de estos sentimientos en la sociedad, al final, todos tendrán que hacer cuentas.


Hoy, ellos, estas élites gobernantes, están elevando el grado de manipulación de la conciencia pública ante nuestros ojos. *Las clases dominantes de los países occidentales, de carácter supranacional y globalista, al darse cuenta de que sus políticas están cada vez más alejadas de la realidad, del sentido común, de la verdad, comenzaron a utilizar métodos francamente despóticos.*


Occidente, que alguna vez proclamó principios de democracia tales como la libertad de expresión, el pluralismo, el respeto por otras opiniones, hoy está degenerando en exactamente lo contrario: en el totalitarismo. Incluye censura, cierre de medios, arbitrariedad contra periodistas, figuras públicas.


Esta práctica de prohibiciones se extiende no solo al espacio de la información, sino también a la política, la cultura, la educación, el arte, a todas las esferas de la vida pública en los países occidentales. Además, imponen tal modelo, un modelo de liberalismo totalitario, incluida la notoria cultura de la abolición, prohibiciones generalizadas, que están tratando de imponer en todo el mundo.


Pero la verdad y la realidad es que los pueblos de la mayoría de los países no quieren tal vida y tal futuro, sino que realmente luchan no por una soberanía formal, decorativa, sino sustantiva, real y simplemente están cansados de arrodillarse, humillarse frente a los que se consideren excepcionales, sí, y en detrimento de sí mismos para servir a sus intereses.


*Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla. ¿Bien, qué puedo decir? Deja que lo intenten. Ya hemos escuchado mucho que Occidente quiere luchar con nosotros "hasta el último ucraniano". Esta es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero parece que todo se dirige hacia esto. Pero todos deben saber que nosotros, en general, aún no hemos comenzado nada serio.*


Al mismo tiempo, tampoco rechazamos las negociaciones de paz, pero quienes se niegan deben saber que cuanto más lejos, más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *VERGONZOSO. La diputada podemita Gloria Elizo viaja a Letonia para visitar a las tropas españolas de la OTAN.*
> 
> La desfachatez de los dirigentes de Unidas Podemos es mayúscula. Su apoyo a la OTAN es sin duda manifiesto, lo mismo que al gasto desorbitado destinado a armamento. Lo que sucede es que juegan a despistar o engañar a los y las incautas. Por eso hacen como que están en constante tirantez con sus socios del PSOE en el Gobierno, que no es otra cosa que un ejecutivo de derechas, humillantemente plegado a los caprichos y necesidades del imperialismo norteamericano.
> 
> ...



El PSOE no es 'un ejecutivo de derechas'. Si lo fuese, estaría pugnando por el bienestar de España. Aquí la derecha es algo residual (y no hablo de VOX). Desengañaros. La izquierda siempre y desde su creación, ha sido una quinta columna del Imperio Anglosajón. Y en España y resto de Europa con semi-excepciones, todos los partidos, aparenten ser de uno u otro lado, solo son ficciones, pese a que ocupen en sus filas elementos que realmente creen en lo que dicen. Tontos útiles.

Pero sí, PODEMOS es una putilla al servicio de los anglosajones. Lo dije desde el momento de su creación.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú ...seguro que ya estas conectado con la irrealidad...



La realidad es tozuda, los rusos no pueden perder en Ucrania. Hay que ser tonto del culo como los actuales dirigentes anglos para intentarlo ahí, la única oportunidad que tenian era que Putin reculara como otras veces. Una vez empezado, no le van a derrotar ni de puta coña. Es más el tio intenta dejarlo solo en las republicas para no hacer mucha pupa. Ahora los suyos ya no le dejaran devolver las otras dos proviciás que controla. Si le sigue tocando las narices , van a empezar en serio y nos vamos a cagar.

Los anglos debieron buscarle las cosquillas en un escenario secundario como Siria. Ahí convencionalmente estarian jodidos, en Ucrania ya veras como acaba. Bueno lo veras si no te cortan la luz antes


----------



## agarcime (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si la guerra no fuese una tragedia, sería gracioso observar la lamentable actuación rusa en todos los aspectos, especialmente cuando se queja de que el enemigo invadido se defiende y no se deje someter.
> 
> No sé qué tienen en esas cabezas putrefactas.



Tío me tienes en un dilema, por un lado tu visión pro Ucrania me repatea el estómago y te pondría en el ignore…..

Pero sin embargo en el foro del COVID comparto tus opiniones. 

Así que haré un esfuerzo…. 

Saludos tío 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Vaya, parece que a los mamahuevos polacos, la putita de los USA empiezan a sentirse mal con la crisis que su gobierno ha creado.
Me alegro.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> puede ser fake total, pero tiene guasa lo de 'chechen investors'



Yo tampoco me lo creo

Pero la cosa tiene su puntito, se trata de meter miedo a los occidentales con "ojo que estos ucranianos nos van a pasar las armas que les mandeis y vamos a descubrir todos sus secretos y su tecnología ..."


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, nuestros militares ¿Mandados por quien?



No sabría decirte, obviamente. Pero tengo la esperanza de que en nuestras FFAA todavía queda la suficiente cantidad de patriotas que esperan el momento de actuar. Y no es que lo sepa, es solo una esperanza. 'Saber' es una palabra muy, muy seria, y más hablando de estas cosas.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

Con su ejército convencional los rusos ya han hecho el ridículo, era mucho mejor para ellos la idealización que se tenía que la realidad. Seguramente con las nukes pase algo parecido. 

Pero ojo, con muy poquitas que funcionen es suficiente. Esa puerta no hay que abrirla.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es el puto amo:



Veo que el Parkinson le está haciendo estragos...A estas alturas debería estar muerto, según las fuentes de inteligencia de la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Tío me tienes en un dilema, por un lado tu visión pro Ucrania me repatea el estómago y te pondría en el ignore…..
> 
> Pero sin embargo en el foro del COVID comparto tus opiniones.
> 
> ...




Hay que saber respetar todas las opiniones y te lo repito a ti tambien...el ignore lo veo de cobardes pero si es tu decision adelante...


----------



## Edu.R (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> V*ladimir Putin advirtió el jueves a Kiev que debe aceptar rápidamente los términos de Moscú o prepararse para lo peor, añadiendo ominosamente que Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción.*



Lo de intentar tomar Kiev a principios de marzo y fracasar estrepitosamente, me imagino que fue por si colaba, pero el plan era hacerlo 6 meses después.

En fin, que si "ten cuidado que tengo dos ases", pero realmente tengo 7-5 de diferente palo.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pero la diferencia es que las armas nucleares de Ramstein no llegan debido a los sistemas antimisiles rusos, no solo los de Kaliningrado. *Y no creo que los escudos antimisiles polaco y rumano tuvieran tiempo de reaccionar.*



Mejor no hacer conjeturas con cosas tan chungas...


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> A ver, no etoy hablando de nucleares ICBM rollo Topol con tropecientos megatones, sino cabezas de 0,5 a 2 megatones montadas en Iskanders sobre Ramstein, Aviano, Rota y centros de poder relevantes. Eso sí lo contemplan y no creo que el monje llegado el momento se despeinase y luego saliese Lvrov diciendo que lo habían advertido po activa y por pasiva y que forma parte de la doctrina de protección de la integridad nacional rusa etc etc



Pero que dices..un ataque nuclear a Occidente por pequeño que fuera desataría una respuesta global de misiles a gran escala por ambos bandos.

Que te crees tu que se iban a estar parados y consultar a todos en la próxima reunión Otan ? No es apretaran el boton sino q hay protocolos de respuesta.
Recordemos al coronel soviético que no siguió el protocolo y mos salvó de una guerra. No creo q se repita.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

Aviso: Bajad el volumen que le han puesto una música metalera.

En el segundo 3". Parece que pertenece a una unidad nazi.


----------



## El Mercader (7 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Sería mucho pedir que pusieras foto de la rusa... o de ambas?.






No es una pala, pero también es Rusa ¿te vale?


----------



## rejon (7 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania trata de golpear objetivos logísticos situados en la retaguardia de las tropas de Rusia.*
"Actualmente el puesto menos popular en el Ejército ruso el de jefe de arsenal o de almacén", ha bromeado este jueves en una comparecencia de prensa el vicejefe de Operaciones de Estado Mayor General ucraniano, el general *Oleksiy Gromov*, en alusión los ataques con artillería de largo alcance contra esos objetivos detrás de las líneas rusas.

En su mensaje diario a la población, el presidente de Ucrania Volodímir Zelenski, destacó que* la artillería que el país ha recibido de sus socios occidentales "ha comenzado a trabajar muy poderosamente, de modo que las pérdidas de los ocupantes no harán más que aumentar cada semana"*. Zelenski destacó que las fuerzas ucranianas "avanzan actualmente en varias direcciones tácticas, en particular en el sur, en las regiones de Jersón y Zaporiyia".

A su vez, el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danílov, afirmó que, tras casi cuatro meses y medio de guerra*, los arsenales de Rusia se están agotando*, por lo que las tropas rusas solo pueden avanzar en una dirección. Destacó que el empleo por las fuerzas ucranianas de los nueve lanzacohetes múltiples estadounidenses HIMARS ha modificado la situación en el campo de batalla. Pero según Danílov *se necesitan decenas de HIMARS para cambiar el curso de la guerra* y que las tropas ucranianas puedan pasar la ofensiva.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

Eh eeehhh! Pelea!, pelea!


----------



## Loignorito (7 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero que dices..un ataque nuclear a Occidente por pequeño que fuera desataría una respuesta global de misiles a gran escala por ambos bandos.
> 
> Que te crees tu que se iban a estar parados y consultar a todos en la próxima reunión Otan ? No es apretaran el boton sino q hay protocolos de respuesta.
> Recordemos al coronel soviético que no siguió el protocolo y mos salvó de una guerra. No creo q se repita.



Ahí te equivocas. Ataques selectivos a las bases inglesas y usanas dejando intactas las de los naturales de cada nación, dejaría un claro mensaje: 'quedaros quietos que esto no va contra vosotros'. Esto no quiere decir que nadie respondiese, pero más de uno se haría el remolón a la vista de como evolucionan las cosas. Y es que ya estaríamos hablando de cosas muy serias, no de perder la mamandurria, que ya es grave. Esto es como cuando el grupito de niñatos que orbitan alrededor del matón del cole, ven que le revientan la cara inesperadamente ¿qué suele ocurrir justo después? pues eso.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Reconectate con la realidad....



Que esa frase la diga un "estatista de ijquierdas"....


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1115432
> 
> 
> No es una pala, pero también es Rusa ¿te vale?



Touché


----------



## Jotagb (7 Jul 2022)

❗Putin:

- la guerra en Donbass fue desatada por Occidente colectivo, no por Rusia

- los intentos de Occidente de imponer su propio orden mundial en el mundo están condenados

- hoy escuchamos que nos quieren derrotar en el campo de batalla, bueno, que puedo decir, que lo intenten

Realmente no hemos comenzado nada todavía.

- cuanto más - más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros

- no hay nada de malo en la idea socialista, la cuestión es cómo llenar la economía

- Putin apoyó la iniciativa de equiparar el estado del personal militar de la LPR y la DPR con el ruso

- el resultado final de la CBO se logrará en cualquier caso, no hay duda al respecto


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Tío me tienes en un dilema, por un lado tu visión pro Ucrania me repatea el estómago y te pondría en el ignore…..
> 
> Pero sin embargo en el foro del COVID comparto tus opiniones.
> 
> ...



Algunos utilizais el ignore porque no os gustan las opiniones de alguien?

Vaya sociedad de "especialitos".....


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Jul 2022)

Tras la precipitada retirada de Lisichansk, los Ucros parece quisieron aprovechar la situación y adoptar una nueva técnica de combate, que si bien puede haya surtido efecto en ocasiones, no hay duda los fuerzas Rusas sabrán adaptarse a ella. 

"Desde el frente cerca de Seversk y Bakhmut (Artemovsk), llegan informes sobre las nuevas tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de las que habló recientemente Zaluzhny. Su esencia es la siguiente. Los asentamientos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya no se mantienen obstinadamente. Solo dejan barreras allí, mientras ellos mismos se concentran en las plantaciones forestales cercanas y esperan que las unidades rusas ingresen a la aldea, y luego, después de una derrota por fuego, sigue un intento de contraataque. De hecho, nada particularmente nuevo, solo un intento de retrasar su muerte"

Tal técnica puede retrasar el avance ruso e implica imagino una mayor cantidad de artillería para la parte Rusa. Los Ucros pueden sufrir incluso mas perdidas que antes.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> - no hay nada de malo en la idea socialista, la cuestión es cómo llenar la economía




Luego decís que este tio no es peligroso.....


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. Ataques selectivos a las bases inglesas y usanas dejando intactas las de los naturales de cada nación, dejaría un claro mensaje: 'quedaros quietos que esto no va contra vosotros'. Esto no quiere decir que nadie respondiese, pero más de uno se haría el remolón a la vista de como evolucionan las cosas. Y es que ya estaríamos hablando de cosas muy serias, no de perder la mamandurria, que ya es grave. Esto es como cuando el grupito de niñatos que orbitan alrededor del matón del cole, ven que le revientan la cara inesperadamente ¿qué suele ocurrir justo después? pues eso.



Estais locos. Usa atacaría desde todas sus ubicaciones, submarinos, aviones dotados con misiles, silos en donde los haya. No sé cuantos serían interceptados pero las trayectorias serían muy diferentes. Rusia haría lo mismo de forma masiva.


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Jul 2022)

Vaya troleo de la zajharova en su telegram.

María Zakhárova en Telegram nos explica qué está pasando en el gobierno de UK. 

Estoy siguiendo con curiosidad la crisis del gobierno en Gran Bretaña, donde ayer dimitieron dos ministros clave, y luego se les unieron otros cinco políticos importantes de menor rango. 
Este escándalo se desarrolla en relación con la reciente pelea de borrachos, que fue protagonizada por el exdirector adjunto de la Oficina de Relaciones Exteriores para Europa y América, el conservador Christopher Pincher. 

Literalmente desde la mañana, los activistas del partido bien arreglados comienzan con champán de las marcas más caras. Luego pasan a cerveza, bebiéndola en volúmenes cósmicos. Por la noche comienzan las fiestas: los tories se “hinchan hasta los ojos” con todo lo que arde, devastando las existencias de licor fuerte en todos los bares de la ciudad. 
El gobernante Partido Conservador de Gran Bretaña ha creado dificultades económicas en gran medida insuperables para los británicos comunes y trabajadores. Y no importa cuánto reciten como un hechizo “Moscú. Kremlin. Putin.”, no logran engañar al pueblo.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *¿Se está acercando Putin a un alto el fuego en Ucrania?*
> Por Chris Weafer en Moscú 7 de julio de 2022
> 
> Mucha retórica la semana pasada. Como era de esperar, el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania dominó los titulares de los últimos diez días. Primero, la cumbre de la UE prometió más apoyo a Ucrania y amenazó a Rusia con más sanciones. La cumbre de los líderes del G7 ofreció más o menos lo mismo, con funcionarios que se comprometieron a intentar limitar las exportaciones de oro ruso y a considerar la posibilidad de limitar los precios de las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y gas. *Algunos funcionarios parecen creer que Moscú seguirá exportando incluso a un dólar más que los costes de producción. Otro caso de ilusión política por encima de la realidad económica. *El último evento fue la Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, con declaraciones y acciones exactamente como se esperaba.
> ...



El autor de este artículo, que vivía muy bien con su compañía de pinta y colorea, en Moscú, confunde deseo con realidad.
Que al él le vaya mal con su empresa en Rusia, no significa que la guerra se vaya a terminar. Ni de coña. Rusia huele la sangre.
Y no se va a fiar jamás de lo que firmen en un papelito ucranianos ni americanos ni europeos.

Como venimos diciendo los no expertos, aún queda mucho barro que tragar en europa y usa.
Esto acaba de empezar


----------



## Jotagb (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego decís que este tio no es peligroso.....



El socialismo sin dinero no funciona. Se referirá a eso.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Putin a Ucrania: Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción*
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha advertido a Kiev que debe aceptar rápidamente las condiciones de Moscú o prepararse para lo peor, añadiendo de forma ominosa que Rusia apenas ha comenzado su acción
> 
> ...



Ves? esto es otra cosa.
Nada que ver con el articulito del tipo de antes.

Aquí Putin habla claro, como siempre.
Necesito escucharlo en ruso, pero si es así, está claro que Rusia no va a dejar de apretar ahora.
Y que vendrán nuevas curvas para todos.


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pero la diferencia es que las armas nucleares de Ramstein no llegan debido a los sistemas antimisiles rusos, no solo los de Kaliningrado. Y no creo que los escudos antimisiles polaco y rumano tuvieran tiempo de reaccionar.




Cualquier misil balístico intercontinental ruso o yanki de hace 25 años atraviesa cualquier escudo existente actualmente.


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

Arestovich (Asesor de Farlopenski

_Una gran fuerza del ejército ruso está lista para atacar Kharkov

"La división rusa 144 de rifles motorizados, con todos sus efectivos, está preparada para dirigirse a Járkov. Si esta fuerza va a la ciudad, será desagradable"._


----------



## vettonio (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## CEMENTITOS (7 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de intentar tomar Kiev a principios de marzo y fracasar estrepitosamente, me imagino que fue por si colaba, pero el plan era hacerlo 6 meses después.
> 
> En fin, que si "ten cuidado que tengo dos ases", pero realmente tengo 7-5 de diferente palo.



Otro que no se ha enterado 4 meses después que el objetivo era que Ucrania mantuviese la mitad de su ejército lejos del Dnieper, defendiendo Kiev de un futuro supuesto ataque. Tu no te enteras de nada.
Luego te preguntarás porqué la mayor responsabilidad que alcances en tu vida sea presidente de turno en la comunidad de vecinos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> me refiero a que antes del 24 de febrero Polonia solo tenía frontera "nuclear" con Kaliningrado, y ahora tenéis además otra frontera bielorrusa hostil y "nuclear" que -si no me equivoco- salvo por el corredor lituano, coincide con las antiguas fronteras de la URSS, y quien sabe hasta donde llegará dentro de unos meses
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115085
> 
> ...



No te creas con lo de apoyar la oposición. En Polonia, todos los gobiernos desde 1989 han sido estrictamente pro estadounidenses. Te corrigo: hemos tenido 2 fronteras nucleares siempre, si partimos de la base que en el territorio de Bielorrusia hay armamento nuclear ruso.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Strikelucky (7 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de intentar tomar Kiev a principios de marzo y fracasar estrepitosamente, me imagino que fue por si colaba, pero el plan era hacerlo 6 meses después.
> 
> En fin, que si "ten cuidado que tengo dos ases", pero realmente tengo 7-5 de diferente palo.



Realmente esa acción militar estaba destinada a desviar los recursos y las tropas de la defensa de kiev para evitar que fueran desplazadas para impedir el avance en las zonas fortificadas y defendidas del sur y del este. 

Pero eso ya lo sabes verdad? O igual no y solo eres un troll más.


----------



## agarcime (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Algunos utilizais el ignore porque no os gustan las opiniones de alguien?
> 
> Vaya sociedad de "especialitos".....



No lo he puesto en el ignore. Y no tengo a nadie en el ignore 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El socialismo sin dinero no funciona. Se referirá a eso.



Hombre...que diga que no es malo....


----------



## pegaso (7 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de intentar tomar Kiev a principios de marzo y fracasar estrepitosamente, me imagino que fue por si colaba, pero el plan era hacerlo 6 meses después.
> 
> En fin, que si "ten cuidado que tengo dos ases", pero realmente tengo 7-5 de diferente palo.



Los ases los tenemos los españoles, que vamos como toros. Rusia solo tiene dinero pero no le vendemos nada los españoles por que son mucho malos que lo dice pedro.


----------



## Julc (7 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aviso: Bajad el volumen que le han puesto una música metalera.
> 
> En el segundo 3". Parece que pertenece a una unidad nazi.



Lleva el wolfsangel, usado por la 2 división SS Das Reich y luego adoptado por los Azov.

Es el dibujo de una antigua trampa para lobos medieval.
Y ése tiene de ario lo mismo que de flaco.


----------



## pegaso (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Algunos utilizais el ignore porque no os gustan las opiniones de alguien?
> 
> Vaya sociedad de "especialitos".....



Utilizamos el ignore por que PODEMOS.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Realmente esa acción militar estaba destinada a desviar los recursos y las tropas de la defensa de kiev para evitar que fueran desplazadas para impedir el avance en las zonas fortificadas y defendidas del sur y del este.
> 
> Pero eso ya lo sabes verdad? O igual no y solo eres un troll más.



Cuando quiero ligar con la guapa, me pongo a hablar con su amiga fea.


----------



## piru (7 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


>



Yo quiero uno de esos.


----------



## dabuti (7 Jul 2022)

El trigo que había en Turquía, que reclamaban ucronazis, era ruso según los turcos.











Turquía libera el barco ruso con trigo presuntamente robado de Ucrania


La denuncia de Kiev había forzado a las autoridades turcas a retener un buque procedente de Berdiansk, en territorio ucranio ocupado por Rusia. Ankara lo deja partir, aunque sin descargar




elpais.com


----------



## mazuste (7 Jul 2022)

*"Cuanto más avancemos, más difícil será negociar con nosotros"*
Putin.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que dicen que La inteligencia rusa ha conseguido comprar un sistema de defensa antimisiles HIMARS...
> Los ucros pillando billete pa'pirarse?
> 
> 
> ...



No es que ya lo hayan pillado, es una filtración interesada de la tarifa de compra, si algún comandante ucraniano le da por chivarse de donde hay un Himars disponible.
O sea, tú te chivas y nos avisas por donde estará, nosotros enviamos un comando checheno (o de Wagner), lo neutralizamos, y nos llevamos un cacharro de esos, en estado "aprovechable", o al menos "investigable".
Por dar el soplo y facilitar la entrega del cacharro, 1.000.000 $.

Ya salió cual fue la tarifa de los Caesar franceses, 120.000 $ por ud., y fueron 2. (como el cacharro pesa unas 18 Tm, sale a pagar el soplo y entrega a precio de chatarra de cobre).

Los sobornos y las insidias y calumnias también forman parte de la guerra.

De propina, entre los rumores de que dos Himars ya han sido al menos atacados, y posiblemente dañados, o incluso neutralizados, y las dudas hacia los comandantes por si están dispuestos a dejarse sobornar y vender bajo mano el equipo, harían que el mando ucraniano seguramente vaya con mayor prudencia en su despliegue, y los posicione más cerca de una retaguardia segura (lo que equivale a más lejos de la línea de frente), haciendo perder la ventaja operativa de un mayor alcance (hasta 50-70 km) frente a la artillería convencional de tubo o los lanzacohetes grad (20-40 km).


----------



## perforacionanal (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania trata de golpear objetivos logísticos situados en la retaguardia de las tropas de Rusia.*
> "Actualmente el puesto menos popular en el Ejército ruso el de jefe de arsenal o de almacén", ha bromeado este jueves en una comparecencia de prensa el vicejefe de Operaciones de Estado Mayor General ucraniano, el general *Oleksiy Gromov*, en alusión los ataques con artillería de largo alcance contra esos objetivos detrás de las líneas rusas.
> 
> En su mensaje diario a la población, el presidente de Ucrania Volodímir Zelenski, destacó que* la artillería que el país ha recibido de sus socios occidentales "ha comenzado a trabajar muy poderosamente, de modo que las pérdidas de los ocupantes no harán más que aumentar cada semana"*. Zelenski destacó que las fuerzas ucranianas "avanzan actualmente en varias direcciones tácticas, en particular en el sur, en las regiones de Jersón y Zaporiyia".
> ...



Llevo años siguiendo este hilo, y el conflicto de ucrania desde antes del maidan.

No soy pro-ruso todo lo contrario.
Y es increíble como llenas de mierda el hilo con noticias que son propaganda fundamentadas en nada.
¿No te das cuenta que desde que comenzó el conflicto prácticamente nada de lo que has puesto se ha cumplido?

Para cualquiera que este informado del conflicto da verguenza leer las payasadas que pones aquí.
Noticias y opiniones fundamentadas en nada que cualquiera que este informado ve que no tienes absolutamente ni idea del conflicto.
Es tan simple como que una persona no fanatizada y informada no puede posicionarse de la manera que lo haces por que los dos tienen razon y los dos no la tienen.

Pero hay una cosa que me tiene fascinado ¿cuanto te pagan por cada post de propaganda? Nadie normal se pasaría el día entero posteando propaganda por amor al arte, con esa vehemencia y demostrando que no sabe nada del conflicto en cada opinión.


----------



## Remequilox (7 Jul 2022)

perforacionanal dijo:


> Llevo años siguiendo este hilo, y el conflicto de ucrania desde antes del maidan.
> 
> No soy pro-ruso todo lo contrario.
> Y es increíble como llenas de mierda el hilo con noticias que son propaganda fundamentadas en nada.
> ...



@rejon me parece que debe ser un *bot ruso*, y su misión y cometido es que el lector promedio del foro se aburra y hastíe de las tonterías propagandísticas otánicas. Y a fe que lo logra (aunque al veces, sorprendentemente, hasta escribe alguna cosa con sentido, o hasta manifiesta un fino sentido del humor, pero supongo que eso forma parte de la programación para darle un aspecto humano).


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1115416



Si hombre sí, del mismo Kurdishire...

El que crea que los musulmanes se van a integrar algún día en Europa y uno que llegue al poder va a mirar por los intereses de los que no son de su religión yo creo que vive en el autoengaño ... y ahí lo dejo.


----------



## delhierro (7 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cualquier misil balístico intercontinental ruso o yanki de hace 25 años atraviesa cualquier escudo existente actualmente.



La peña flipa mucho con los escudos. Los yanquis tienen 25 en Alaska, que nunca han derribado un misil real. Y los de prueba amañados, y sabiendo la trayectoria han fallado el 70% de las veces. No pararian ni 1 de los 20 que les podria lanzar Corea del Norte. Los rusos lanzarian cientos desde todo el hemisferio, los oceanos...el "escudo" es papel.


----------



## McNulty (7 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Algunos utilizais el ignore porque no os gustan las opiniones de alguien?
> 
> Vaya sociedad de "especialitos".....



No te equivoques alfonsín, a ti no te ponen en el ignore por opinar, sino por pesao.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Jul 2022)

ULTIMA HORA ...
La Federacion Rusa ha notificado a Ucrania que muy pronto la invasion se convertira en un Reality Show Interactivo
Las unidades de las FF AA de Rusia tendran camaras que retransmitiran la guerra , en vivo y podran verse en STREAMING pagando una modica tarifa por hora . Puedes elegir que frente seguir ...chatear con los comandantes de las operaciones , etc
El Ministerio de Defensa cree que 1/3 de los gastos de guerra serian amortizables por el pago per view ...( son 50 rublos x hora )
La opcion esta disponible en 16 idiomas en https://www.invasionperhourclock.ru


----------



## alfonbass (7 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No te equivoques alfonsín, a ti no te ponen en el ignore por opinar, sino por pesao.



Por dios, qué tragedia.....


----------



## kelden (7 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La peña flipa mucho con los escudos. Los yanquis tienen 25 en Alaska, que nunca han derribado un misil real. Y los de prueba amañados, y sabiendo la trayectoria han fallado el 70% de las veces. No pararian ni 1 de los 20 que les podria lanzar Corea del Norte. Los rusos lanzarian cientos desde todo el hemisferio, los oceanos...el "escudo" es papel.



El escudo yanki es la excusa para montar misiles de ataque cerca.

Es que es imposible. Solo hay que pensar un poco. Tu un chisme de esos lo puedes cazar en fase de ascenso, cuando es una cosa grande y gorda que acelera a toda leche aunque todavía no va muy deprisa, o en fase de reentrada en la atmósfera que se ha convertido en media docena de cosas de menos de un metro de largo y medio de ancho, más los señuelos de todo tipo, que te viene a 25.000 kms/h.

En fase de ascenso, a los 30 segundos ya supera la velocidad del sonido y está a 10 kms de altura fuera del alcance de los antiaereos de baja cota que pudiera haber cerca, que en el interior de Rusia o USA son cero. Al minuto ya va a 4 mach y es inalcanzable para cualquier antiaereo de largo alcance.

Y la reentrada más jodido aun. Unas cosas pequeñas que te vienen a 25.000 por hora. Además siempre puedes adelantar una ojiva sobre las demás medio minuto y detonarla 10 ó 12 kms por encima del blanco cegando todos los radares que pudiera haber abajo por el efecto blackout y dejando el sistema sin tiempo de reacción para cuando aparezcan las otras por detrás.

Hoy en día es imposible. El único incoveniente de estos misles es que cantan mucho al despegar, los satélites los ven (la firma infrarroja es kilométrica) y a los otros les queda media hora para lanzar los suyos y rezar un poco.


----------



## NPI (7 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *VERGONZOSO. La diputada podemita Gloria Elizo viaja a Letonia para visitar a las tropas españolas de la OTAN.*
> 
> La desfachatez de los dirigentes de Unidas Podemos es mayúscula. Su apoyo a la OTAN es sin duda manifiesto, lo mismo que al gasto desorbitado destinado a armamento. Lo que sucede es que juegan a despistar o engañar a los y las incautas. Por eso hacen como que están en constante tirantez con sus socios del PSOE en el Gobierno, que no es otra cosa que un ejecutivo de derechas, humillantemente plegado a los caprichos y necesidades del imperialismo norteamericano.
> 
> ...


----------



## pemebe (7 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Liberar a Brittney Griner, prisionera en Rusia, es una 'prioridad' para Biden.*
> Liberar a Brittney Griner, encarcelada en *Rusia* desde febrero, es una "prioridad" para *Joe Biden*, ha asegurado su portavoz, quien indicó, bastante escuetamente, que el presidente había leído la conmovedora carta enviada por la estrella del baloncesto femenino estadounidense.
> 
> "El presidente leyó la carta", dijo Karine Jean-Pierre el martes durante su rueda de prensa diaria, sin extenderse sobre la reacción de Joe Biden a esta misiva con tintes dolorosos. "Este tema es una prioridad para el presidente" y él "hace todo lo que puede", dijo el vocero de la Casa Blanca.
> ...



*Todos los americanos diciendo que era detención ilegal y ella declarandose culpable*









U.S. basketball star Griner admits Russian drugs charge but denies intent


U.S. basketball star Brittney Griner pleaded guilty to a drugs charge in a Russian court on Thursday but denied she had intentionally broken the law.




www.reuters.com





*La estrella del baloncesto estadounidense Griner admite la acusación de drogas rusas pero niega su intención*

KHIMKI, Rusia, 7 de julio (Reuters) - La estrella del baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Griner se declaró el jueves culpable de un cargo de drogas en un tribunal ruso, pero negó haber infringido la ley intencionadamente.

Griner habló en la segunda audiencia de su juicio por un cargo de narcóticos que conlleva una sentencia de hasta 10 años de prisión, días después de que instara al presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, a conseguir su liberación. leer más

*"Me gustaría declararme culpable, señoría. Pero no hubo intención. No quería infringir la ley",* dijo Griner, hablando en voz baja en inglés que luego fue traducida al ruso para el tribunal.

*"Me gustaría dar mi testimonio más tarde. Necesito tiempo para prepararme"*, añadió.

La próxima vista judicial estaba prevista para el 14 de julio.

Los abogados de Griner dijeron a los periodistas que esperaban una sentencia lo más indulgente posible, teniendo en cuenta "la naturaleza de su caso, la cantidad insignificante de la sustancia y la personalidad de BG y su historial de contribuciones positivas al deporte mundial y ruso".

"Nosotros, como su defensa, le explicamos las posibles consecuencias. Brittney subrayó que cometió el delito por descuido, preparándose para subir a un avión a Rusia con prisa, sin intención de infringir la ley rusa", dijo la abogada de Griner, Maria Blagovolina, socia del bufete Rybalkin, Gortsunyan, Dyakin and Partners.

*"Ciertamente esperamos que esta circunstancia, en combinación con las pruebas de la defensa, se tenga en cuenta a la hora de dictar la sentencia, y que ésta sea leve"*.

El equipo legal de Griner dijo que esperaba que el juicio concluyera alrededor de principios de agosto: "Brittney es un ejemplo de valentía".

Griner, dos veces medallista de oro olímpica, fue detenida en febrero en el aeropuerto moscovita de Sheremetyevo con cartuchos para vapear que contenían aceite de hachís, que es ilegal en Rusia, y ha permanecido detenida desde entonces.

La asociación de jugadoras de la WNBA emitió un comunicado en el que reiteraba su apoyo a la ocho veces All-Star.

Griner será reconocida como titular honorífica en el Partido de las Estrellas de la WNBA de este fin de semana.

"La WNBA sigue trabajando diligentemente con el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, la Casa Blanca y otros aliados dentro y fuera del gobierno para que Brittney vuelva a casa sana y salva y lo antes posible", dijo la comisionada de la WNBA, Cathy Engelbert.

*La Casa Blanca dijo que la declaración de culpabilidad de Griner no tendría ningún impacto en las negociaciones de Estados Unidos para traerla a casa.*

En una nota escrita a mano, Griner apeló directamente a Biden a principios de esta semana para que intensificara los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos para traerla a casa.

*"Me doy cuenta de que se está ocupando de muchas cosas, pero, por favor, no se olvide de mí y de los demás detenidos estadounidenses..." escribió Griner. "Por favor, hagan todo lo que puedan para traernos a casa".*

Biden habló el miércoles con la esposa de Griner y le dijo que estaba trabajando para que la estrella del baloncesto fuera liberada "lo antes posible", según la Casa Blanca. 

Funcionarios de la embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú asistieron al juicio de Griner y le entregaron una carta de Biden, dijo el secretario de Estado estadounidense Antony Blinken.

*"No cederemos hasta que Brittney, Paul Whelan y todos los demás estadounidenses injustamente detenidos se reúnan con sus seres queridos",* tuiteó, en referencia al exmarine estadounidense Whelan, encarcelado en Rusia desde 2018 por cargos de espionaje.

Funcionarios estadounidenses y muchos atletas han pedido la liberación de Griner -o "BG", como la conocen los aficionados al baloncesto-, que dicen que ha sido detenida injustamente.

Su caso ha suscitado la preocupación de que Moscú pueda utilizarla como baza para negociar la liberación de un ciudadano ruso de alto nivel bajo custodia de Estados Unidos.

Griner, pívot del Phoenix Mercury de la Asociación Nacional de Baloncesto Femenino, había jugado en el UMMC Ekaterinburg de la primera división rusa de baloncesto femenino para aumentar sus ingresos durante la temporada baja de la WNBA, al igual que otras jugadoras estadounidenses.

*Las autoridades rusas dicen que no hay base para considerar ilegal la detención de Griner y que el caso contra ella no es político,* a pesar de las tensas relaciones de Moscú con Estados Unidos por la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania.

El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Moscú, Sergei Ryabkov, dijo el jueves que era difícil intercambiar prisioneros con Estados Unidos y sugirió a Washington que dejara de hablar sobre el destino de Griner. 

Preguntado por las declaraciones de Ryabkov, el Departamento de Estado dijo que no haría comentarios sobre especulaciones.

*"Utilizar la práctica de la detención ilegal como moneda de cambio representa una amenaza para la seguridad de todos los que viajan, trabajan y viven en el extranjero. Estados Unidos se opone a esta práctica en todas partes"*, dijo un portavoz del Departamento de Estado.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha dicho que Griner podría apelar su sentencia o solicitar clemencia una vez que se haya emitido el veredicto.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Jul 2022)

Hay que reconocer que es un puto crack trolleando


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El escudo yanki es la excusa para montar misiles de ataque cerca.
> 
> Es que es imposible. Solo hay que pensar un poco. Tu un chisme de esos lo puedes cazar en fase de ascenso, cuando es una cosa grande y gorda que acelera a toda leche, o en fase de reentrada en la atmósfera que se ha convertido en media docena de cosas de menos de un metro de largo y medio de ancho, más los señuelos de todo tipo, que te viene a 25.000 kms/h.
> 
> ...



En física cualquier tiro parabólico en su punto más alto la velocidad radial o normal es cero, si los misiles anti-misiles tienen más empuje en los motores y van sobrados de combustible - caso ruso - en lugar de interceptación se produce un poco antes de alcanzar el punto álgido, el tiempo de respuesta para que sea efectiva la defensa antimisiles depende de la distancia, a menor distancia la razón entre velocidad tangencial/velocidad normal o radial puede ser mayor y por eso la zona de interceptación mucho más corta.


----------



## El-Mano (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (8 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Realmente esa acción militar estaba destinada a desviar los recursos y las tropas de la defensa de kiev para evitar que fueran desplazadas para impedir el avance en las zonas fortificadas y defendidas del sur y del este.
> 
> Pero eso ya lo sabes verdad? O igual no y solo eres un troll más.



Es un trol y una cuenta secundaria, es decir, un cascarón vacío.


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En física cualquier tiro parabólico en su punto más alto la velocidad radial o normal es cero, si los misiles anti-misiles tienen más empuje en los motores y van sobrados de combustible - caso ruso - en lugar de interceptación se produce un poco antes de alcanzar el punto álgido, el tiempo de respuesta para que sea efectiva la defensa antimisiles depende de la distancia, a menor distancia la razón entre velocidad tangencial/velocidad normal o radial puede ser mayor y por eso la zona de interceptación mucho más corta.




En el punto más alto de su trayectoria (900 kms de altura más o menos) el misil ya no es misil. Es un vehículo MIRV de 3-4 m de largo y 1-2 de ancho a muchos grados bajo cero totalmente inercial, sin propulsión (infrarrojo nulo), prácticamente indetectable por radar desde tierra o por satélites salvo que estén al lado. Añade que no existe misil antimisil alguno con ese alcance (tendría que ser de un tamaño enorme para almacenar el combustible necesario para subir hasta allí). Si, el 90 % de volúmen de un misil intercontinental es combustible. Dos o tres depósitos de combustible (etapas) que se van soltando conforme se va gastando. Ni los rusos ni los yankis tienen algo así.

Los antimisiles exoatmosféricos actuales empiezan a ser operativos cuando las ojivas están a 300-350 kms de altura. Y si te viene una salva de 10 misiles a estas alturas se han dividido en 60 ojivas individuales, otros tantos señuelos mecánicos y multitud de perturbadores electromagnéticos que despistan al radar. Para tener éxito total tienes que tirar 120 misiles que den todos en el blanco (no sabes que es ojiva y que es señuelo). Y tiene que ser impacto directo, no valen explosiones (las ojivas son resistentes a explosiones, incluso nucleares a 500 m). Y si quieres derribarlas con explosiones nucleares no haces más que desencadenar un PEM de la hostia sobre tu propio pais sin garantizar que se destruyan todas. Imagina que no te tiran 10, te tiran 200.

A dia de hoy no hay escudo para éso, todo lo que leas es propaganda barata.


----------



## chafamandurrias (8 Jul 2022)

perforacionanal dijo:


> Llevo años siguiendo este hilo, y el conflicto de ucrania desde antes del maidan.
> 
> No soy pro-ruso todo lo contrario.
> Y es increíble como llenas de mierda el hilo con noticias que son propaganda fundamentadas en nada.
> ...



En defensa del yang: pongamos que sirve de fondo sobre el que lo demás contrasta. Un buen lector; que lo eres, dado que escribes bien; a rejón, previsible, le echa una ojeada más corta que a un titular.

No es que me interese ser patriota, ni que promueva el patriotismo, pero mi análisis de la humanidad me hace distinguir entre los lugares del mundo en los que los hombres todavía creen en una patria y los lugares del mundo en los que todo tiene un precio.


----------



## Atalaya (8 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Exacto Trump cuatro años de paz constituye una ruptura con la política exterior usana y todos sabemos lo que ha hecho, 4 añosde paz.
> 
> Y claro que no es ningún dios en la tierra, aún más, estoy convencido de que es un hdp. Pero 4 años de paz.
> 
> ...



¿ 4 años de paz? Soleiman el iraní no opina eso mismo precisamente, ni los sirios tampoco.


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sri Lanka, Birmania y otros muchos paises, los chinos exportan su poblacion, luego se hacen con la economia del pais y en la tercera fase ponen a politicos pro-chinos al frente del gobierno.
> 
> PD- La China comunista es un peligro regional para sus vecinos asiaticos y mientras los EEUU se entretienen en Ucrania, China esta armandose hasta los dientes y a toda velocidad.



Es absolutamente imposible luchar contra una invasión demográfica, y China son casi el 20% de la población mundial. No hay victoria posible contra eso, y creo que el problema del resto del mundo está en que los chinos empiezan a percatarse de eso.


----------



## chafamandurrias (8 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hablando de ICBMs
> 
> Pierre Nodoyuna :
> 
> ...



Son estos que entran desde el espacio y explotan a 70 km de altura sobre el blanco y fríen todo el el cobre et alii. en el cono que queda cara pabajo, jo?


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

¿Y eso no es "casus Belli"? Porque se rasgan las vestiduras si no les dejan llevar tanques a Kaliningrado a través de Lituania, pero luego ellos no permiten abastecer Europa a traves de su territorio, y eso que estarán cobrando un "generoso" peaje.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

> Loignorito dijo:
> Ahí te equivocas. Ataques selectivos a las bases inglesas y usanas dejando intactas las de los naturales de cada nación, dejaría un claro mensaje: 'quedaros quietos que esto no va contra vosotros'. Esto no quiere decir que nadie respondiese, pero más de uno se haría el remolón a la vista de como evolucionan las cosas. Y es que ya estaríamos hablando de cosas muy serias, no de perder la mamandurria, que ya es grave. Esto es como cuando el grupito de niñatos que orbitan alrededor del matón del cole, ven que le revientan la cara inesperadamente ¿qué suele ocurrir justo después? pues eso.





Hal8995 dijo:


> Estais locos. Usa atacaría desde todas sus ubicaciones, submarinos, aviones dotados con misiles, silos en donde los haya. No sé cuantos serían interceptados pero las trayectorias serían muy diferentes. Rusia haría lo mismo de forma masiva.



Así es. USA atacaría desde todos sus vectores. Pero hay dos cuestiones de importancia, la primera la que he señalado ¿que harían los comparsas? la segunda, es qué tipo de respuesta sería, pues ellos verían que sus ciudades no están siendo atacadas ¿realmente abrirían fuego contra las rusas? ¿o se limitarían a hacer lo propio atacando las bases y resto de vectores rusos?

A otro nivel, muy superior sin duda, pero esto es lo mismo que estamos viendo ahora en Ucrania ¿hasta qué punto se es capaz de llegar? una cosa son las declaraciones y amenazas, otra los hechos. Si los americanos se ven en la situación de perder sus bases (o no) y/o perderlo todo ¿escalarán o se limitarán a 'igualar la apuesta' con un 'lo veo''? por que si igualan la apuesta y se limitan a objetivos militares con armas tácticas tan solo al igual que los rusos, siempre pueden optar, si pierden, por una retirada honrosa y seguir vivos. La otra opción es el horror. Y siempre les queda la posibilidad de 'ganar la mano'. Yo en su lugar optaría por esa opción. A tiempo de lanzarlo todo siempre están, al fin y al cabo tienen 'ojos' por todas partes para detectar si Rusia ataca sus ciudades.

Y volviendo a mi anterior mensaje citado, si ellos se harán 'la pregunta', aún más los europeos, hartos de ser la puta despreciada y abusada de esta truculenta historia. Y es que la otra opción, ya sabemos qué significa. Creedme, se quedarán mirando, absortos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Jul 2022)

Muy curioso esto. ¿Se ha equivocado o va a mala leche?
En el vídeo se ven 4 secciones que caen al agua de 4 lanzamientos, pero las cuatro estelas completas.
Son claramente primeras fases, alguien se lo señala y se enroca en que “es demasiado largo”, omitiendo que no hubo un solo chapuzón, sino tantos como misiles.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Entre matar a Soleimani o invadir Afganistán dando inicio a toda la porquería de hijadismos es mucho peor lo segundo.
> 
> Trump primero en pacifismo usano
> Carter segundo a mucha distancia
> Detrás de ellos toda la puerta de presidentes asesinos.



Hay cosas del asesinato de Soleimani que se nos escapan.
En Iran tenía mucho poder y era admirado por todos, un héroe nacional incluso para los críticos o directamente detractores de la república islámica.
Su guardia revolucionaria, y en especial la tropa de élite "pasdaran", son prácticamente un estado dentro del estado.
Hay quien dice en Irán que estaba en marcha una especie golpe de golpe de timón interno, una especie de República nacionalista y menos religiosa cuando no directamente laica, dirigida por la Guardia al modo del FLN argelino.
No se sabe mucho más y el asesinato tuvo cosas raras....


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y eso no es "casus Belli"? Porque se rasgan las vestiduras si no les dejan llevar tanques a Kaliningrado a través de Lituania, pero luego ellos no permiten abastecer Europa a traves de su territorio, y eso que estarán cobrando un "generoso" peaje.



Pues ya sabes ... la ley del embudo: si lo hago yo está de puta madre, si me lo hacen a mi está de puta pena. Como la vanderlayen, que si no compra gas a Rusia es cojonudo y si son los rusos los que no le venden son unos cabrones.

Así es la vida, misterios de la naturaleza humana.


----------



## raptors (8 Jul 2022)

*No se si ya está arriba este video de nuestro* viejo conocido gabriel bulgakov....




algunos puntos a tomar en cuenta..

-_Los analistas de JPMorganChase creen que la economía rusa no sufrirá por las nuevas sanciones.._.

-_La guerra económica entre occidente y rusia cada vez mas sube de tono..._

-_Recordemos que en el pasado las guerras económicas han terminado en guerras reales...._
.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los kurdos no siempre son musulmanes, sino que profesan una religión llamada Yazidismo, anterior al Islam relacionada con el zoroastrismo.



Y que fueron vendidos por Barzani al ISIS.


----------



## piru (8 Jul 2022)

Otra rusada.

Esto es vuelo rasante y lo demás son tonterías:

Con osito incluido



Y ventilador paco



t.me/vakulinchuk/1774


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No sabría decirte, obviamente. Pero tengo la esperanza de que en nuestras FFAA todavía queda la suficiente cantidad de patriotas que esperan el momento de actuar. Y no es que lo sepa, es solo una esperanza. 'Saber' es una palabra muy, muy seria, y más hablando de estas cosas.



La mayoría de militares españoles son pro OTAN y han sido entrenados por la OTAN. 
Como en el resto de la sociedad, hay un grupo de despiertos, bien informados, que razonan... Y que son patriotas y quieren a nuestro país. Bien se cuidarán, y ojo es una impresión mía, de tenerlos fichados y en destinos separados, como durante muchos años hicieron con los militares que habían servido en el Sáhara los años previos a la marcha Verde de la vergüenza. 

Pero son la inmensa minoría. No hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Galiciaverde (8 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...-
> 
> 
> No es cuestión de matemáticas elementales, para simulaciones así se basan en algebra no elemental y supongo que usan matemáticas de elementos finitos como los usados parea predecir el tiempo pero para ello necesitas de un buen ordenador.
> ...



Gracias, Alvin Red, por fin un comentario inteligente. Gracias!
Efectivamente, son modelos muy complejos de dinámica de sistemas que normalmente hacen equipos de matemáticos, pero Doly García se atrevió ella sola a actualizar el preexistente. Me explico:

El primer modelo de 1972 fue dirigido por Donella Meadow, biofísica y científica ambiental familiarizada con la dinámica de sistemas. En este primer modelo trabajaron más de una docena de matemáticos y especialistas. Hicieron un primer informe llamado _The Limits to Growth, _conocido como_ "Informe del Club de Roma",_ porque fue el Club de Roma quien lo encargó al MIT

Doly García tomó este modelo del Club de Roma de 1972 y lo actualizó incluyendo muchas más variables que el anterior modelo no tenía en cuenta y creó un nuevo modelo actualizado con más de 300 variables que interrelacionan entre ellas. Le llevó años hacerlo, introduciendo datos y creando toda la arquitectura.

No solo eso, es que también lo publicó íntegro para que cualquier modelador pudiese ensayar sus propias actualizaciones. Y no cobró ni una libra. Lo hizo a la vista de los resultados tan catastróficos que arrojan estas previsiones para que toda la gente capaz de trabajar con este tipo de modelos pudiera aportar algo e intentar diseñar caminos que eviten tantas muertes.

A raíz de este trabajo de Doly García, el profesor noruego Jørgen Randers de Estrategia climática y coautor de la primera versión de _"Los límites del crecimiento"_ de 1972, la llamó para hacer una nueva versión del modelo, cosa que hicieron incluyendo una mejora en la que las energías renovables cobraban gran protagonismo. Este trabajo se publicó en Junio de 2012. Doly hizo una parte de este trabajo.

El otro día os comentaba que toda la inversión que se debería haber hecho desde entonces en energías renovables no se ha hecho al ritmo necesario para que las predicciones de este último modelo funcionasen y que por ello el descenso a los infiernos va a ser desastroso.

Pero tranquilos que hay cerebros destacados en este foro que sin tener ni idea de qué van estos cálculos, hablan ex-cátedra, mezclan churras con merinas y dicen que si la matemática es tan lista que se haga rica jugando a las quinielas. ¡Bravo campeón!
Como dice el refrán, más vale callar y pasar por ***** que hablar y demostrarlo.

Al forista Hall8995 decirle que en los enlaces que he colgado media docena de veces encontrará el enlace al modelo publicado íntegro. Solo tiene que dedicarle un "poquito" de tiempo y mejorarlo. Ya que parece experto en quinielas, a lo mejor en unos años te atreves con él. ¡Ánimo! Si le dedicas tiempo, esfuerzo y dedicación encontrarás cómo plantear más correctamente los imputs, los datos de las más de 300 variables, gestionar la arquitectura matemática, de software y demás. ¡Ánimo campeón! Yo te creo!

Creo que lo conseguirás, pero en el improbable caso de que no tuvieses tiempo de hacerlo, da igual, recuerda que dentro de nada va a aparecer una gran bolsa de petróleo en mitad del Mediterráneo con reservas de petróleo para un siglo. Además el tío Sam guarda en su chistera una fuente de energía que nadie ha querido usar hasta hoy y además los ecolojetas nos quieren engañar con el cambio climático para vendernos paneles solares.

Todo bien, todos contentos. No sé por qué tanta preocupación con el gas ruso, la verdad. Tanta letra vertida en este foro... ¡Si no pasa nada...!
Hagamos unas quinielas, venga.

Vuelvo a mi cueva


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Otra rusada.
> 
> Esto es vuelo rasante y lo demás son tonterías:
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era un camión pero luego se ve la sombra


----------



## raptors (8 Jul 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> LTIMAS NOTICIAS: Moscú ha terminado todas las operaciones de la Agencia Judía dentro de Rusia. La orden se produce en medio de la escalada de tensiones entre Rusia e Israel por el apoyo de Tel Aviv al régimen de Zelensky respaldado por Estados Unidos - https://english.almayadeen.net/news/politics/moscow-ends-all-operation-of-the-jewish-agency-in-russia…




*Si rusia deja de tener compromisos con israel....* entonces ya libre de compromisos rusia le soltara la mano a siria contra israel.... eso se va a poner bueno...!!!


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Todos los americanos diciendo que era detención ilegal y ella declarandose culpable*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fueron los mismos yanquis los que promovieron la ilegalización del cannabis para explotar los bosques del norte en detrimento del cáñamo mejicano. Entre esto y las bromas rusas sobre Alaska el karma se cierne.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ha sido plantar la bandera y los ruskis como siempre responden con misiles, como les escuece



Ahora igual entendéis el motivo del desalojo de la isla: pasar de ser diana, a tirador.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Si rusia deja de tener compromisos con israel....* entonces ya libre de compromisos rusia le soltara la mano a siria contra israel.... eso se va a poner bueno...!!!



Es Jerusalem la que le suelta la mano a Rutzia.
Putin está derrotado.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Jul 2022)

Si fallan los HIMARS, Ucrania aún puede recurrir a un arma definitiva: Un buen discurso de Borrel.


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En el segundo 3". Parece que pertenece a una unidad nazi.




Servido


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

perforacionanal dijo:


> Pero hay una cosa que me tiene fascinado ¿cuanto te pagan por cada post de propaganda? Nadie normal se pasaría el día entero posteando propaganda por amor al arte, con esa vehemencia y demostrando que no sabe nada del conflicto en cada opinión.




El que no pasa al ignore a rejón (cosa que tuve que hacer hace muchas semanas y tras pedirle que fuera serio en sus participaciones), no tiene NI IDEA *lo descansada que es la lectura* del hilo sin ese niñato (asumo que tiene 13 o 14 años).

Sus participaciones son absolutamente descolgadas, carentes de información útil y el 90% de las veces, falsas o de la peor propaganda pronato.

Pasarlo al ignore mejora el hilo en un 80-90%. Prúebalo! no te vas a arrepentir.


----------



## ccartech (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Scope (8 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania sigue intentando recuperar los equipos de Siemens de Canadá, que deben ser transferidos a Rusia para garantizar el funcionamiento del Nord Stream.
> Con la subida de los precios del gas en Europa (ahora a 1.900 por 1.000 metros cúbicos) y la proximidad del cierre de Nord Stream (que se cerrará el 11 de julio durante 10 días), Alemania sigue intentando resolver el problema. Mientras que antes, en las consultas con Canadá, se discutió la posibilidad de romper sus propias sanciones mediante la transferencia de equipos de Canadá a Rusia, ahora Alemania propone primero dar equipos de Canadá a los alemanes, y luego "lo solucionarán ellos mismos".
> 
> Todos estos gestos ridículos se producen en un contexto de llamamientos al ahorro energético y de admisión del fracaso del plan de sustitución del gas ruso por el GNL.
> ...



Hace algunas semanas, Rusia sugiriò la alternativa de utilizar otro gaseoducto ya existente, para compensar la disminuciòn del flujo de gas por Nordstream 1. -Claramente dando a entender que se trata de Nordstream 2-. No obstante los alemanes se hicieron los desentendidos. Es evidente que tal actuaciòn fue por temor, o mas bien, terror a sus amos yankees.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)

Todo el gas para Alemania ,Francia tirara de nucleares y todos los demas a pastar!


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Muy curioso esto. ¿Se ha equivocado o va a mala leche?
> En el vídeo se ven 4 secciones que caen al agua de 4 lanzamientos, pero las cuatro estelas completas.
> Son claramente primeras fases, alguien se lo señala y se enroca en que “es demasiado largo”, omitiendo que no hubo un solo chapuzón, sino tantos como misiles.




Absolutamente, de cada misil se ve caer en el agua la primera fase, pero los cuatro misiles están en camino.


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hay cosas del asesinato de Soleimani que se nos escapan.




A veces los Generales "demasiado" exitosos tienden a morir de modos extraños. Patton si mal no recuerdo murió en un accidente de coche. Zukov no murió pero creo que Stalin lo "ascendió" a Director de una Escuela Militar o cosa parecida (podría haber ido a dar de bibliotecario que era lo mismo).

El sirio ese barbado le "explotó una mina" y Soleimani, que supuestamente tenía más seguridad que el Papa, quedó expuesto al misil.

Y eso sin contar los potenciales competidores de Franco que tuvieron la mala suerte de "caerse" en aviones.

Sip... a veces los Generales con mucho prestigio o apetencias políticas reales o supuestas suele sufrir "accidentes" de lo más variopintos.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Scope (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Va a tolerar eso los USA?, si lo hacen están muertos.
> Veremos si no hay un intento serio de derribar a maduro, con intervención militar si hiciera falta.



USA no puede hacer nada, ya lo ha intentado en innumerables ocasiones solo ha obtenido fracasos. Como dicen los chinos, USA es un tigre de papel.


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> A raíz de este trabajo de Doly García, el profesor noruego Jørgen Randers de Estrategia climática y coautor de la primera versión de _"Los límites del crecimiento"_ de 1972, la llamó para hacer una nueva versión del modelo, cosa que hicieron incluyendo una mejora en la que las energías renovables cobraban gran protagonismo. Este trabajo se publicó en Junio de 2012. Doly hizo una parte de este trabajo.




No se si has leído esta crítica (es de la famosa y bien conocida *Gail Tverberg*), ella cree que han dejado de lado muchos aspectos financieros y hasta políticos, lo que la lleva a pensar que el proceso es bastante más crítico y en plazos más cortos.









Why I Don’t Believe Randers’ Limits to Growth Forecast to 2052







www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Kreonte (8 Jul 2022)

Han disparado al ex presidente de Japón (Abe) en el pecho mientras daba un discurso. Creo que se lo han llevado inconsciente. Sospechoso detenido.


----------



## Magick (8 Jul 2022)

Acaban de disparar al ex primer ministro japonés. Dicen por televisión que está en parada cardiorrespiratoria.








Giappone: media, ex premier Abe ferito da colpi arma fuoco - Ultima Ora


L'ex primo ministro nipponico Shinzo Abe è crollato a terra durante un discorso a Nara, nel Giappone centrale. (ANSA)




www.ansa.it





Creo que tenia el título de archiduque.


----------



## Plutarko (8 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La peña flipa mucho con los escudos. Los yanquis tienen 25 en Alaska, que nunca han derribado un misil real. Y los de prueba amañados, y sabiendo la trayectoria han fallado el 70% de las veces. No pararian ni 1 de los 20 que les podria lanzar Corea del Norte. Los rusos lanzarian cientos desde todo el hemisferio, los oceanos...el "escudo" es papel.



Es complicado tirar un misil en "vuelo" pero mira que cosillas hacían. Ahora supongo que estará más evolucionado. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Kreonte (8 Jul 2022)

Algunos tuits dicen que no mostraba signos vitales, por ahora eso no ha sido confirmado por ninguna cuenta importante.


----------



## España1 (8 Jul 2022)

DEP


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Han disparado al ex presidente de Japón (Abe) en el pecho mientras daba un discurso. Creo que se lo han llevado inconsciente. Sospechoso detenido.



Suena a cañonazo


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que alguien le tocó el hombro ja ja ja


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Putin cada día más humillado

Putin a occidente:

¿_Quieres derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla? ¡Intentalo! Pero tenga en cuenta que ni siquiera hemos comenzado nada serio todavía._


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

. China anuncia ejercicios militares cerca de Taiwán


----------



## crocodile (8 Jul 2022)

Intento de asesinato del ex primer ministro japonés Shinzo Abe, está muy grave.










Muere Shinzo Abe, ex primer ministro de Japón, tras sufrir un atentado


El político estaba en estado crítico tras recibir un disparo mientras participaba en un mitin. El sospechoso está detenido. Perteneció a las tropas niponas y usó un arma de fabricación casera



www.google.com


----------



## Red Star (8 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Intento de asesinato del ex primer ministro japonés Shinzo Abe, está muy grave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intuyo que esto es un aviso al gobierno japonés por parte de la CIA. Shinzo Abe dijo hace cosa de un mes que la culpa de la guerra era de Zelensky por pretender meter a Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que la CIA le está diciendo al actual gobierno que no siga los pasos de Abe o les pasará lo mismo que él.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tengo en casa una "herramienta de trinchera" (pala) rusa y una americana. La rusa es eso, una pala pequeña con un palo de madera y 2 tornillos. Es tan dura que se puede usar de hacha, dice la leyenda que incluso arrojadiza. La americana es toda metálica, plegable, y co una serie de roscas para montarla. Pesa mucho más y es mucho más cara. Pues así todo.



con las mujeres pasa lo mismo la de USA es mas complicada poder montarla y es mucho más cara de mantener


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Canciller Ruso:
_
Si lo que los países occidentales buscan es "derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla" en torno a Ucrania, entonces no hay nada de qué hablar con ellos,_ declaró este viernes el ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Intento de asesinato del ex primer ministro japonés Shinzo Abe, está muy grave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



significativo muy significativo que esta pasando realmente en Japón? por que no llevaba ropa antibalas? conociendo a la sociedad japonesa es raro de cojones que pase esto.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Suena a cañonazo



Semana interesante si juntamos lo de Boris Johnson, las averías de los gasoductos y las bravatas letonas.
Falsas banderas y amenazas veladas se entremezclan en una parodia tragicómica de las dos guerras mundiales, nazis judíos, potencias coloniales en decadencia, y payasos ingleses. Al que le sorprenda la llegada de l guerra mundial es para mandarlo al frente con uniforme rojo y una bocina.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1115432
> 
> 
> No es una pala, pero también es Rusa ¿te vale?



por fin aleluya alguien entiende que de vez en cuando poner una tía buena en el hilo es necesario para desestresarnos y alegrar a los que nos espían y tal el día, tankeado queda


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Tengo en casa una "herramienta de trinchera" (pala) rusa y una americana. La rusa es eso, una pala pequeña con un palo de madera y 2 tornillos. Es tan dura que se puede usar de hacha, dice la leyenda que incluso arrojadiza. La americana es toda metálica, plegable, y co una serie de roscas para montarla. Pesa mucho más y es mucho más cara. Pues así todo.



Zapapala le llamábamos, ¿Con tornillos? Eso es tirar la casa por la ventana, y además luego no cabe bien en la Altus para los transportes largos.


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Shinzo Abe, ancien premier ministre japonais, est mort après avoir été blessé par balle


L’ex-dirigeant, âgé de 67 ans, participait à un meeting politique dans la région de Nara lorsque des coups de feu ont retenti. « C’est un acte barbare en pleine campagne électorale », a réagi l’actuel premier ministre, Fumio Kishida.




www.lemonde.fr





Parece un magnicidio a la JFK. Se habla de dos tiros con carabina. Uno de habría dado en el cuello y otro por la espalda. Todo conjeturas por ahora.
Aunque aun no se ha confirmado, según dicen ya no daba signos de vida.
No conozco mucho la historia de Japón pero me parece que este tipo de atentados en época contemporánea no es muy común por allí. Japón tiene el indice de muertes por arma mas bajo del mundo y es muy difícil obtener un permiso.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Shinzo Abe, ancien premier ministre japonais, est mort après avoir été blessé par balle
> 
> 
> L’ex-dirigeant, âgé de 67 ans, participait à un meeting politique dans la région de Nara lorsque des coups de feu ont retenti. « C’est un acte barbare en pleine campagne électorale », a réagi l’actuel premier ministre, Fumio Kishida.
> ...



Pues el arma que aparece en las fotos es una recortada cutre que parece hecha por un niño.


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues el arma que aparece en las fotos es una recortada cutre que parece hecha por un niño.



Todo es aun confuso. Al principio se hablaba de un disparo de frente y en el pecho.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Últimas noticias: Irán anuncia la finalización del primer transporte de mercancías rusas a la India a través del Corredor Internacional Norte-Sur (INSTC)


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Muere Shinzo Abe, ex primer ministro de Japón, tras sufrir un atentado


El político estaba en estado crítico tras recibir un disparo mientras participaba en un mitin. El sospechoso está detenido. Perteneció a las tropas niponas y usó un arma de fabricación casera



www.abc.es





A las 11:30 de la mañana hora local, Abe participaba en un acto electoral en las calles de la ciudad de Nara cuando, según medios locales, han sonado *«varias detonaciones»*. Testigos oculares relatan que el político habría caído al suelo tras el impacto de al menos un disparo desde atrás en la parte izquierda del pecho. 

Un *varón de mediada edad ha sido detenido* en el lugar de los hechos acusado de «intento de asesinato» y está siendo interrogado. El sospechoso, un residente local llamado Yamagami Tetsuya, habría empleado una escopeta de fabricación casera. Este no ha realizado intentos de escapatoria, depositando el arma en el suelo sin ofrecer resistencia al arresto.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Zapapala le llamábamos, ¿Con tornillos? Eso es tirar la casa por la ventana, y además luego no cabe bien en la Altus para los transportes largos.



las palas rusas esas de madera, los buscadores de restos de la IIWW en Rusia, las encuentran por todas partes, debe de haber un stock de palas rusas de la 2WW que debe ascender a las miles o cientos de miles, muchas de ellas en perfecto estado de conservación a haber sido abandonadas en pantanos o suelos muy humedos (la madera en esas condiciones no se pudre curiosamente ni el hierro se oxida, ya que no hay oxigeno)


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Arañas en un frasco... "¡Drogadicto!"-"¡Fa*got!"... ￼
No muy lejos de la Isla de las Serpientes en la costa de la región de Odessa, los representantes del régimen de Kiev están "luchando" entre sí.

Gauleiter de Belgorod-Dnestrovsky tuvo una pelea con el presidente del consejo de distrito en la televisión en vivo￼


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Estais locos. Usa atacaría desde todas sus ubicaciones, submarinos, aviones dotados con misiles, silos en donde los haya. No sé cuantos serían interceptados pero las trayectorias serían muy diferentes. Rusia haría lo mismo de forma masiva.



la cuestión que me planteas es interesante los americanos no tienen tantas posibilidades de factor sorpresa como los rusos, el sistema antimisiles de rota y otros basados en el sistema AEGIS los rusos lo tiene ya neutralizado por sistemas de guerra electrónica, con lo que el sistema escudo antimisiles es un buff la base del sistema minutemen de misiles en silos es neutralizable si por ejemplo 3 o 4 cabezas nucleares que los rusos abran colocado en yelowstone detonan y activan el supervolcán, para cuando se den cuenta, han perdido. la mayor parte de su fuerza de respuesta incluidas bases de bombarderos atómicos, en una segunda fase detonación de drones atomicos en puertos, bombardeo de misiles al resto de objetivos.

nos queda fuerza de respuesta cabezas nucleares en bases otan y submarinos bastante asumible por los sistemas de defensa rusos y mas aun si colocan 2 cabezas nucleares en el supervolcan de Italia.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El autor de este artículo, que vivía muy bien con su compañía de pinta y colorea, en Moscú, confunde deseo con realidad.
> Que al él le vaya mal con su empresa en Rusia, no significa que la guerra se vaya a terminar. Ni de coña. Rusia huele la sangre.
> Y no se va a fiar jamás de lo que firmen en un papelito ucranianos ni americanos ni europeos.
> 
> ...



ya sabemos que tu con tu INSTLAZA de carne sesual estas contribuyendo al aumento de orgasmos de las rusas lo que redunda en una mayor productividad que ayuda al esfuerzo de guerra


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No te creas con lo de apoyar la oposición. En Polonia, todos los gobiernos desde 1989 han sido estrictamente pro estadounidenses. Te corrigo: hemos tenido 2 fronteras nucleares siempre, si partimos de la base que en el territorio de Bielorrusia hay armamento nuclear ruso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



yayaya pero en la política polaca no han mejorado mucho las cosas desde el intento de golpe de estado al gobierno en el exilio en Londres con lanceros polacos desplazados en el subway


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





"A la espera de que se conozcan más detalles, se han producido algunos impactos notables en los mercados japoneses tras conocerse la noticia", destaca Jeffrey Halley, analista de mercado sénior de OANDA en Asia-Pacífico que destaca que *el Nikkei 225 se ha deshecho de todo su repunte inicial, cerrando sin apenas cambios. *


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Interesante hilo abren por aquí.





__





DE ESCOPETA CASERA NADA esta es la ESCOPETA que han usado para matar al JAPO


La llevaba liada entre boslas como si fuera de la compra




www.burbuja.info





Una pista
















dx 12 punisher for sale|buy dx 12 punisher for sale online in USA


dx 12 punisher for sale|buy dx 12 punisher for sale online in USA ,vai PayPal ,Venmo and bitcoin.




gunsandamory.com





Pero es extraño, no parece que se hayan fabricado según otras páginas.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> No es que ya lo hayan pillado, es una filtración interesada de la tarifa de compra, si algún comandante ucraniano le da por chivarse de donde hay un Himars disponible.
> O sea, tú te chivas y nos avisas por donde estará, nosotros enviamos un comando checheno (o de Wagner), lo neutralizamos, y nos llevamos un cacharro de esos, en estado "aprovechable", o al menos "investigable".
> Por dar el soplo y facilitar la entrega del cacharro, 1.000.000 $.
> 
> ...



me da mi que lo de los himars no es tan sencillo como parece, me suena mas lógico me los quedo monto algo que se le parece los destruyo y a estudiarlos.

a diferencia delo que puedan pensar los americanos al OTAN etc.. el estado mayor y los generales rusos no son gilipollas, des pues de que el comunismo cayo y las purgas de incompetentes por la guerra de Afganistán y Chechenia, mas la escuela practica de guerra en siria etc.., tienen un núcleo de profesionales muy competentes ahí mandando en la operación especial militar


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA ...
> La Federacion Rusa ha notificado a Ucrania que muy pronto la invasion se convertira en un Reality Show Interactivo
> Las unidades de las FF AA de Rusia tendran camaras que retransmitiran la guerra , en vivo y podran verse en STREAMING pagando una modica tarifa por hora . Puedes elegir que frente seguir ...chatear con los comandantes de las operaciones , etc
> El Ministerio de Defensa cree que 1/3 de los gastos de guerra serian amortizables por el pago per view ...( son 50 rublos x hora )
> La opcion esta disponible en 16 idiomas en https://www.invasionperhourclock.ru



próximamente el streaming de la vida del clapham5 en el canal www.buchitocafetankeado.com por el módico precio de 5 dólares la hora, no se lo pierdan


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por dios, qué tragedia.....



como no pongas una foto de tía buena por cada tres post tuyos te ignoraremos todos


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

vamos a ver tanto rusos como chinos son de ocultar cosas profundamente al enemigo, cuanto ocultan los chinos es lo que nos daría la clave


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pide un pacto de rentas para no desbocar la inflación ... O sea pide que la inflación la aguanten las familias. Así de sencilla es la solución que proponen ... ajo y agua se llama. Ellos mientras seguirán asuzando la subida de precios decisión tras decisión ...




Si a España no le iba a afectar la inflación como es tenemos más que Alemania, Francia o Italia ...?? Que nosotros no comprabamos apenas a Putin y no nos iba a afectar. Pués un 10 % para mcuhos familias es mucho más de lo que pueden permitirse.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. USA atacaría desde todos sus vectores. Pero hay dos cuestiones de importancia, la primera la que he señalado ¿que harían los comparsas? la segunda, es qué tipo de respuesta sería, pues ellos verían que sus ciudades no están siendo atacadas ¿realmente abrirían fuego contra las rusas? ¿o se limitarían a hacer lo propio atacando las bases y resto de vectores rusos?



Esto que comentas es clave en mi opinión.
Si Rusia bombardeara nuclearmente un par de ciudades europeas, pero no americanas...USA no iba a mover un dedo.
O acaso no estamos viendo como Usa se está comportando con Europa ahora??...

Otro tema es si Rusia lanzara en territorio americano, entonces sin duda respondería.
En cualquier caso, dudo que lleguemos a un escenario nuclear, no hace falta, ya estamos viendo que Europa está siendo derrotada incluso sin infantería de por medio


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Y Japón ya vemos cómo está, con asesinatos de ex primer ministros en plena calle y a la luz del día.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

En Lisichansk


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda “Así que este es el resultado del trabajo del Tulipán”, pensé al examinar el estado del puente que conectaba Severodonetsk con Lisichansk, d…




slavyangrad.es











En Lisichansk


08/07/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“Así que este es el resultado del trabajo del _Tulipán_”, pensé al examinar el estado del puente que conectaba Severodonetsk con Lisichansk, destruido hasta sus cimientos. Hace poco más de un mes, filmé en Rubezhnoe cómo la artillería autopropulsada de 240mm del ejército de la RPL golpeaba en alguna parte en dirección a Lisichansk, cortando el camino de la retirada de la guarnición enemiga en Severodonetsk. Con el calor, el río es poco profundo y algunas unidades ucranianas pudieron cruzar al otro lado, aunque sin equipamiento. Tampoco pudieron resistir al avance de las tropas en Lisichansk aunque hubieran preparado seriamente la defensa. Resulta que se habían preparado para otra cosa.

La noticia de la completa liberación de la República Popular de Lugansk me pilló de camino a Lugansk desde Belgorod. Volvía de vacaciones a través de los territorios liberados, en los que ya se recibe sin problemas la señal del operador telefónico republicano, las tiendas y oficinas administrativas están abiertas e incluso hay algún atasco cerca de la capital. Un trabajador vestido con su brillante chaleco verde dirigía el tráfico en una zona de reparación de la carretera: los especialistas de la construcción llegados de Rusia eliminan sin piedad los rastros de los ocho años de guerra.

Los trenes con equipamiento avanzaban por las vías hacia el oeste. Es una gran ayuda logística. La artillería avanzaba por las carreteras siguiendo la retirada de las tropas de Kiev. Es la artillería la que, en condiciones de igualdad de recursos humanos, decide el resultado de la confrontación. Pero no solo ella. El Ejército Ucraniano se estaba preparando para ser atacado frontalmente.

Así lo muestran las fortificaciones que habían erigido en la ciudad. Hay toda una red de trincheras que se convierten en refugios de cemento a la entrada de Lisichansk. La ciudad está en una colina y esa es otra ventaja para los defensores. Se sigue pudiendo encontrar campos de minas, hay calles enteras cubiertas de estos _pétalos_ antipersona. Y en la zona industrial hay búnkeres, aunque inferiores a las mazmorras de Azovstal: una entrada poco ambiciosa hacia el sótano en la parte boscosa cercana a la fábrica, una cadena de pasajes subterráneos en los que se respira fría y penetrante humedad.

“De no ser por la población local, jamás habríamos encontrado este búnker”, admite _Leshin_, comandante de la Cuarta Brigada Motorizada de la RPL. “Solo hemos contado 120 camas. Hay otras dos posiciones similares en un hotel cercano y en un taller. También había posiciones de los paracaidistas del Ejército Ucraniano delante de la planta. Se han encontrado listas de oficiales en la base destruida. Cuando huían, tiraron los cascos y chalecos. Cuando llegamos, ya no estaban allí. Se retiraron de la ciudad, se reagruparon e intentaron retirarse en columnas. No todos lo consiguieron. En la salida de un convoy de cincuenta vehículos, perdieron hasta veinte unidades y 300 efectivos. Pero eso es solo una columna. Puede haber más”.

“¿Dónde fueron?”

“Hacia el distrito de Seversk. Se han atrincherado ahí, la ciudad está bien fortificada, pero eso no nos va a detener”.

Por los oscuros correderes salimos a un gran cuartel subterráneo del tamaño de alrededor de medio campo de fútbol. Todo el espacio que se puede ver con la luz de nuestras linternas está lleno de literas y de restos de paquetes de comida. Los residentes claramente no se preocuparon de la higiene, los contenedores de basura están justo al lado de las mesas para comer.

“Lisichansk también estaba bien preparada para la defensa”, recuerdo.

“Han tenido tiempo para ello. Pero nuestra artillería prácticamente no trabajó en la ciudad, únicamente se atacó los objetivos donde se había identificado al enemigo. Es poco realista pretender identificar lugares como este desde el cielo. Aquí es donde se escondieron”.

“¿Por qué no se resistieron?”

“Creo que por la experiencia de Severodonetsk y Mariupol. Era posible atrincherarse y defenderse un mes o dos, pero a qué coste. ¿Cuántas bajas habrían tenido? Al fin y al cabo, Mariupol y Severodonetsk nos han enseñado mucho también a nosotros. Nos hemos ido de frente. Hemos avanzado en pequeños grupos y desde diferentes direcciones, asegurando el terreno por las tardes, esperando a la noche y avanzando otra vez por la mañana, identificando al enemigo, golpeando con artillería y armas ligeras. Tienen miedo. Su moral está a cero. Un residente me dijo que a las cinco de la mañana un paracaidista des las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania le quitó la ropa a una mujer de 63 años y la puso, se subió en la bici y huyó. Si los paracaidistas están así, qué se puede decir de la infantería”.

Es cierto, pero hay un detalle más que seguro se incluirá en la historia. No es ningún accidente eso que se dice: en la guerra, lo más importante son las maniobras. Y las fuerzas aliadas fueron capaces de maniobrar de una forma que Kiev no esperaba. En poco tiempo, las unidades del Distrito Militar Central bajo el comando del coronel general Alexander Lapin fueron trasladadas a Lisichansk sin ser detectadas por la inteligencia enemiga. Ayudaron a las tropas de Lugansk a prácticamente sitiar la ciudad, expulsar al Ejército Ucraniano de las localidades cercanas y limpiar la _zona verde_. Aun así, la primera entrada a Lisichansk se dejó en manos de las tropas de Lugansk. Fue algo simbólico. Así que _Leshin_ fue uno de los primeros en entrar en la ciudad con sus soldados.

“¿Cómo os recibió la población local?”

“Bueno, ¿si digo que los ucranianos secuestraron a mujeres y las soltaron dos días después en un terrible estado? Nos recibieron con una sincera bienvenida. Llegamos por la noche. Al amanecer, vimos a unos 400 residentes locales en el mercado. Se habían reunido allí en busca de agua o ayuda humanitaria. Envié un equipo de reconocimiento y quedó inmediatamente claro que éramos bienvenidos. Nos abrazaron, nos besaron y no nos dejaron salir del mercado en seis horas”.

Visitamos la ciudad junto al comandante de batallón. Entiendo que la metáfora “no ha quedado una sola piedra en su sitio en Lisichansk” es una vergonzosa hipérbole explotada por la propaganda ucraniana. Sí, hay una zona de edificios altos que ha sufrido serios daños en la batalla. pero hay zonas así en Donetsk, que han sido bombardeadas mucho más duramente durante ocho años. Por cierto, en las conversaciones con la población civil y se les pregunta quién disparó, no tienen dudas. Pero, al margen de todo, Rusia reconstruirá todo, da igual desde dónde se dispararan los proyectiles.

Nos detenemos en un edificio de cinco pisos al que los soldados han traído una modesta ayuda humanitaria de su propia despensa: cereales, harina, pasta. Una de las mujeres nos invita al sótano para ver cómo han vivido estos meses. Los militares ucranianos les obligaron a esconderse allí y solo han salido con la llegada de las tropas rusas. La mujer nos dirige a lo largo de un pasillo oscuro y húmedo con una linterna que apenas ilumina un pequeño espacio frente a ella.

“Aquí están las camas, las hicimos con puertas. Cocinábamos al fuego. Llevamos cuatro meses aquí, os estábamos esperando”.

“¿Os llevabais bien con los _defensores_ ucranianos?”

“Últimamente habían perdido las formas, estaban borrachos, se portaban mal. Molestaban a las chicas, querían llevarnos a la fuerza a territorio ucraniano”.

“¿No eran de aquí?”

“No, del oeste”, dicen las mujeres al unísono. “Incluso hablando era evidente, hablan de la forma occidental”.

No hay lugar en el que se manifieste más claramente la división entre este y oeste que aquí, en un sótano medio a oscuras. Esas personas que vinieron de las regiones de Ternopil y Lviv nunca consideraron a estas personas como de los suyos. Y cuando se dio la oportunidad de imponer sus complejos nacionalistas sobre una población indefensa, se aprovecharon de ella con tal entusiasmo que los residentes locales no tienen que explicar de quiénes han sido liberados. En la calle, los residentes de un edificio no dejan que los voluntarios se marchen: “Hemos estado esperándoos durante mucho tiempo. 129 días. Rezaremos por vosotros”.

“Esta parte del edificio mira hacia una zona en la que no había tropas rusas hace tres días”, explica un soldado junto a un edificio de cinco pisos. “Y el proyectil cayó hacia el este. Al fondo hay otro proyectil, también desde ese lado. En algún momento, lo bombardearon ellos”.

“Este es nuestro piso. Un proyectil impactó el 24 de abril a las tres y media de la tarde. Era un piso de cuatro habitaciones, ahora es de una habitación”, sonríe con tristeza una mujer. La onda expansiva hizo explotar las paredes del interior y el cómodo piso se convirtió, en un solo instante, en una montaña de cemento mezclaron con los recuerdos que ahora están fuera de lugar en forma de restos de álbum de fotos familiar.

“Era Pascua, salimos del sótano por la tarde, preparamos okroshka con los niños, comimos aquí y llevé a mi hermano al refugio. Entonces explotó. Bueno, aún nos queda la casa de mis padres. Al menos tenemos vivienda”.

Recuerdo la extraña pasión del Ejército Ucraniano por las sangrientas provocaciones en fiestas religiosas. La primera sangre de esta guerra se derramó hace ocho años en Pascua, fuer en Bilbasovka, cerca de Slavyansk. Militantes del Praviy Sektor atacaron a un piquete de residentes locales y asesinaron a tres de ellos, que estaban armados con simples palos. Ahora, las tropas ucranianas se retiran hacia la misma Slavyansk, construyendo allí su línea de defensa a capas. El nuevo frente ya atraviesa la parte bajo control ucraniano de la República Popular de Donetsk: desde Seversk hacia Bajmut. Arestovich, el asesor de Zelensky conocido por sus grandes predicciones, afirmó que Lisichansk será la última ciudad que ocuparán los rusos. A veces es mejor guardar silencio.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En el punto más alto de su trayectoria (900 kms de altura más o menos) el misil ya no es misil. Es un vehículo MIRV de 3-4 m de largo y 1-2 de ancho a muchos grados bajo cero totalmente inercial, sin propulsión (infrarrojo nulo), prácticamente indetectable por radar desde tierra o por satélites salvo que estén al lado. Añade que no existe misil antimisil alguno con ese alcance (tendría que ser de un tamaño enorme para almacenar el combustible necesario para subir hasta allí). Si, el 90 % de volúmen de un misil intercontinental es combustible. Dos o tres depósitos de combustible (etapas) que se van soltando conforme se va gastando. Ni los rusos ni los yankis tienen algo así.
> 
> Los antimisiles exoatmosféricos actuales empiezan a ser operativos cuando las ojivas están a 300-350 kms de altura. Y si te viene una salva de 10 misiles a estas alturas se han dividido en 60 ojivas individuales, otros tantos señuelos mecánicos y multitud de perturbadores electromagnéticos que despistan al radar. Para tener éxito total tienes que tirar 120 misiles que den todos en el blanco (no sabes que es ojiva y que es señuelo). Y tiene que ser impacto directo, no valen explosiones (las ojivas son resistentes a explosiones, incluso nucleares a 500 m). Y si quieres derribarlas con explosiones nucleares no haces más que desencadenar un PEM de la hostia sobre tu propio pais sin garantizar que se destruyan todas. Imagina que no te tiran 10, te tiran 200.
> 
> A dia de hoy no hay escudo para éso, todo lo que leas es propaganda barata.



ni obi wan kenobi con la espada laser y la force puede con ello, pero un destructor imperial o la estrella de la muerte podría?


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Han disparado al ex presidente de Japón (Abe) en el pecho mientras daba un discurso. Creo que se lo han llevado inconsciente. Sospechoso detenido.







De interés es saber de qué estaba Abe hablando, no solo en ese discurso, sino cual era su línea retórica actualmente.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El que no pasa al ignore a rejón (cosa que tuve que hacer hace muchas semanas y tras pedirle que fuera serio en sus participaciones), no tiene NI IDEA *lo descansada que es la lectura* del hilo sin ese niñato (asumo que tiene 13 o 14 años).
> 
> Sus participaciones son absolutamente descolgadas, carentes de información útil y el 90% de las veces, falsas o de la peor propaganda pronato.
> 
> Pasarlo al ignore mejora el hilo en un 80-90%. Prúebalo! no te vas a arrepentir.



emperador de los gauchos me tenés a mi en el ijnore?


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Shinzo Abe, ancien premier ministre japonais, est mort après avoir été blessé par balle
> 
> 
> L’ex-dirigeant, âgé de 67 ans, participait à un meeting politique dans la région de Nara lorsque des coups de feu ont retenti. « C’est un acte barbare en pleine campagne électorale », a réagi l’actuel premier ministre, Fumio Kishida.
> ...



En el vídeo de The Guardian que he puesto en mi anterior mensaje, se ve en el suelo una suerte de arma casera de dos cañones que 'dicen' habría sido la utilizada. Pero cualquier cosa dicha por un medio inglés, es más que cuestionable.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A veces los Generales "demasiado" exitosos tienden a morir de modos extraños. Patton si mal no recuerdo murió en un accidente de coche. Zukov no murió pero creo que Stalin lo "ascendió" a Director de una Escuela Militar o cosa parecida (podría haber ido a dar de bibliotecario que era lo mismo).
> 
> El sirio ese barbado le "explotó una mina" y Soleimani, que supuestamente tenía más seguridad que el Papa, quedó expuesto al misil.
> 
> ...



si pero esto comenzó con Atila que murió a los 80 y pico de años en su noche de bodas con su ultima esposa de 16 añitos y eso que estaba hecho un toro, raro raro si algún día se aclara lo propondré como santo fundador de la eutanasia por kiki


----------



## chemarin (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Putin tiene toda la razón en lo que dice, no obstante, hasta él es un aprendiz en control mental si se le compara con los líderes europeos, este cambio de criterio ecológico, convirtiendo en energía verde a la energía nuclear, o volviendo a quemar carbón, en Occidente se venderá como una necesidad ante el malvado Putin, que odia a la Naturaleza y a los maricones. Ya tengo unos años y me he dado cuenta que los mensajes racionales solo calan en gente con cierto desarrollo mental, la mayoría de la gente no suele tenerlo y por tanto Putin puede decir misa.


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Jul 2022)

uuuuuyyyy, qué pupita están haciendo los HIMARS.

Por qué no se rinde rusia ya, antes de que tenga que entrar la otan a liarse a cintazos con todos esos cochinones.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



el que mejor se lo pasa y mejor vive, tiene montones de mujeres pasta por un tubo, armas las que quiera etc...


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Semana interesante si juntamos lo de Boris Johnson, las averías de los gasoductos y las bravatas letonas.
> Falsas banderas y amenazas veladas se entremezclan en una parodia tragicómica de las dos guerras mundiales, nazis judíos, potencias coloniales en decadencia, y payasos ingleses. Al que le sorprenda la llegada de l guerra mundial es para mandarlo al frente con uniforme rojo y una bocina.



eso si una chortina de 18 años hiperbuenorra intenta ligar contigo este finde, huye insensato, quiere drojarte y robarte los órganos


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eso si una chortina de 18 años hiperbuenorra intenta ligar contigo este finde, huye insensato, quiere drojarte y robarte los órganos



Aún así saldría ganando y ella perdiendo.


----------



## chemarin (8 Jul 2022)

perforacionanal dijo:


> Llevo años siguiendo este hilo, y el conflicto de ucrania desde antes del maidan.
> 
> No soy pro-ruso todo lo contrario.
> Y es increíble como llenas de mierda el hilo con noticias que son propaganda fundamentadas en nada.
> ...



Igual no cobra nada, como bien señalas cualquiera se da cuenta que @rejon escribe chorradas, lo más probable es que sea un mero retrasado mental.


----------



## millie34u (8 Jul 2022)

La mecánica del caracol, nazis ukros desalojan una escuela de educación especial en pleno centro, montan sus mierdas con posters del enano bigotudo, cajas de munición mendigada y algunos ciudadanos esclavos; El ejército ruso se informa de sus coordenadas, pepinazo quirúrgico que convierte en humo a nazis y a colegio. El panfleto de Liveuamap al rescate, ponen un iconito de bomba y solo especifican "colegio destruido en xxx". En sentido inverso, cuando llega un pepinazo ukro al casco urbano en el Donbas, iconito y "Bombardeo a instalación militar" y así vamos avanzando en el relato paralerdos día a día; luego nos sorprendemos cuando leemos comentarios salidos de cabezas de gelatina completamente indefensas al speech anglo. Aún recuerdo aquella basura de los massmierda occidentales y el exmercenario anglo y sus cascos blancos en Siria. No aprendemos.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> próximamente el streaming de la vida del clapham5 en el canal www.buchitocafetankeado.com por el módico precio de 5 dólares la hora, no se lo pierdan



Si se puede apreciar la calidad de la "contacto armenia"...estoy presto al pago por vision...


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Putin tiene toda la razón en lo que dice, no obstante, hasta él es un aprendiz en control mental si se le compara con los líderes europeos, este cambio de criterio ecológico, convirtiendo en energía verde a la energía nuclear, o volviendo a quemar carbón, en Occidente se venderá como una necesidad ante el malvado Putin, que odia a la Naturaleza y a los maricones. Ya tengo unos años y me he dado cuenta que los mensajes racionales solo calan en gente con cierto desarrollo mental, la mayoría de la gente no suele tenerlo y por tanto Putin puede decir misa.



Lo de occidente no es control mental. Es pura propaganda en un mar de ignorancia-indolencia.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas. Ataques selectivos a las bases inglesas y usanas dejando intactas las de los naturales de cada nación, dejaría un claro mensaje: 'quedaros quietos que esto no va contra vosotros'. Esto no quiere decir que nadie respondiese, pero más de uno se haría el remolón a la vista de como evolucionan las cosas. Y es que ya estaríamos hablando de cosas muy serias, no de perder la mamandurria, que ya es grave. Esto es como cuando el grupito de niñatos que orbitan alrededor del matón del cole, ven que le revientan la cara inesperadamente ¿qué suele ocurrir justo después? pues eso.



Exactamente.

Los que tienen más boletos son los puntitos rojos y luego los azules...





...seguidos de los de abajo más Aviano en Italia y una base por ahí de submarinos por Svaalvard.





El *SAMBOMBASO* de aviso ruski no tiene por qué ser ni hacerse público, un Kaliber o Iskander por ahí por el Ártico con 1 megatón en una base perdida y no se enteran más que los que se tienen que enterar.


----------



## vil. (8 Jul 2022)

Recuerdan que hace unos días al hilo de la petición que hizo Biden de subidas de presupuesto para el ministerio de Defensa dije:

- Es mejor un buen padrino, que el mejor sindicato del mundo...

Y que el ejército español, jamás estaría mejor que en la OTAN...









Defensa se abre a revisar los sueldos de los 120.000 militares españoles


Las asociaciones profesionales piden que el aumento del presupuesto hasta el 2% del PIB no se dedique solo a armamento




elpais.com





La nación, la bandera, el estado... todo está muy bien, es hermoso el defender todos esos conceptos, pero...

EL SALARIO es importante y con él en el bolsillo y un buen padrino que lo defienda, todas esas cosas pues son susceptibles de variar a gusto del consumidor... la bandera no deja de ser un paño con colores, la nación es un estado de conceptos que bien pueden sugerir lo uno o lo otro; acaso no hay quíen defiende aquí a Rusia por españolidad y quíen la ataca por lo mismo y defiende a la OTAN así mismo, cuando otros asumen que esa OTAN es entregar soberanía, pue eso......

Así son las cosas... 

ES, que siempre suelo decir...

Biden no estaba pidiendo un aumento de compras a sus empresas... BIDEN HABLABA PARA SUS MILITARES ESPAÑOLES, esos que hoy saben que la inflación la podrán llevar bastante bien y que SU PADRINO es quíen es y DEFENDERLO es defender lo primero que TODO SER HUMANO protege:

- SU COMIDA Y VIDA.


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)

Se está riendo de Alemania y de toda la decadente UE en la cara.
El rey del troleo internacional.


----------



## dabuti (8 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Todos los americanos diciendo que era detención ilegal y ella declarandose culpable*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los asesinos de COUSO, los gringos no tuvieron nunca intención de entregarlos.
¿Y Assange?

Que ascazo dan estos gringos y sus leyes del embudo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Llegó el día.
1 euro = 1 dolar.


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestión que me planteas es interesante los americanos no tienen tantas posibilidades de factor sorpresa como los rusos, el sistema antimisiles de rota y otros basados en el sistema AEGIS los rusos lo tiene ya neutralizado por sistemas de guerra electrónica, con lo que el sistema escudo antimisiles es un buff la base del sistema minutemen de misiles en silos es neutralizable si por ejemplo 3 o 4 cabezas nucleares que los rusos abran colocado en yelowstone detonan y activan el supervolcán, para cuando se den cuenta, han perdido. la mayor parte de su fuerza de respuesta incluidas bases de bombarderos atómicos, en una segunda fase detonación de drones atomicos en puertos, bombardeo de misiles al resto de objetivos.
> 
> nos queda fuerza de respuesta cabezas nucleares en bases otan y submarinos bastante asumible por los sistemas de defensa rusos y mas aun si colocan 2 cabezas nucleares en el supervolcan de Italia.



como se lien a activar supervolcanes....puede que se pasen de frenada un poco y no queden en la tierra más que líquenes y bacterias.


----------



## vil. (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Intuyo que esto es un aviso al gobierno japonés por parte de la CIA. Shinzo Abe dijo hace cosa de un mes que la culpa de la guerra era de Zelensky por pretender meter a Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que la CIA le está diciendo al actual gobierno que no siga los pasos de Abe o les pasará lo mismo que él.



Fuente por favor... no sabía que Abe se hubiese posicionado sobre lo ocurrido, pero CUIDADO Japón está pasando una muy mala situación y tiene muy mala pinta hacia donde tomará su deriva...


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No asustes a la gente con estupideces, no estamos en 1914, ni en 1939...
> Una guerra contra Rusia acabara en horas.




Por favor, puede argumentar lo de que acabaría en horas?. Por que yo no lo creo.


----------



## Pirro (8 Jul 2022)

Cientos de miles de armas arrojadas en Europa por la OTAN. Armas que seguirán matando cuando está puta guerra acabe.

Decenas de miles de muertos directos e indirectos.

La pobreza tocando en la puerta de millones de Europeos.

El Euro en caída libre.

La población siendo diezmada por repentinitis y enfermades varias que desesperada e infructuosamente intentan ocultar.

El gobierno reduciendo a 1000€ las disposiciones de efectivo.

La gasolina prohibitiva.

Los precios de los alimentos disparados.

*MENOS MAL QUE NO GANÓ TRUMP ¿EH? SUBNORMALES, TONTOS DEL CULO. NO SE ME OLVIDA QUIENES DEFENDIERON AL DEMENTE PEDERASTA PORQUE TRUMP ERA UN "LOCO"*


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Gracias, Alvin Red, por fin un comentario inteligente. Gracias!
> Efectivamente, son modelos muy complejos de dinámica de sistemas que normalmente hacen equipos de matemáticos, pero Doly García se atrevió ella sola a actualizar el preexistente. Me explico:
> 
> El primer modelo de 1972 fue dirigido por Donella Meadow, biofísica y científica ambiental familiarizada con la dinámica de sistemas. En este primer modelo trabajaron más de una docena de matemáticos y especialistas. Hicieron un primer informe llamado _The Limits to Growth, _conocido como_ "Informe del Club de Roma",_ porque fue el Club de Roma quien lo encargó al MIT
> ...



Yo leo los comentarios con respeto siempre y más los suyos pues incluso muchos en los que pone a raya salidas de tono y barbaridades de otros foreros podrían ser míos o incluso se adelantó.

Sin embargo he de decir que en este tema ud , con todo el respeto pues no es mi intención insultar ni lo fue en el anterior, parece que tiene una fé diría que parece religiosa con lo de esta matemática. Y lo digo por su reacción.

Mi objetivo no es pisotear el castillo de arena de nadie, sólo razonar.No se meta en la cueva , sus posts son bien recibidos.

Sepa ud. que cualquier desarrollo de una idea matemática que es comprobada que es realista recibe su reconocimiento, por ejemplo hubo alguien que calculó el valor de las opciones sobre acciones de forma muy acertada y creo q recibió el nobel. También ha habido alguien que resolvió el enigma de Fermat.

Respecto a excátedra puedo indicarle que animado por mi profesor de matemáticas, el famoso profesor Navarro del Instituto Luis Vives de Valencia, participé en una olimpiada matemática aunque no llegué al podio. Después en el politécnico de Valencia si cursé bastantes asignaturas de matemáticas, desde álgebra ( recuerdo hasta q había ecuaciones con matrices ) hasta ecuaciones diferenciales, Lagrange, Legendre, Ecuaciones de Navier- Stokes aplicadas en hidráulica de fluidos así como sus aplicaciones a la vida real. Recuerdo problemas como la trayectoria del misil que varía su trayectoria para alcanzar el avión por ejemplo o el mejor problema jamás visto para mi, el de la nevada y el quitanieves que hay q deducir a que hora comenzó a nevar.

También se estudiaba la teoría de modelos
reducidos en las cuales puedes reproducir un fenómeno natural a escala pero para conservar el proceso a escala había que variar la densidad del modelo pues el agua no variaba su densidad con la escala. 
También elementos finitos en los cuales se elige una forma, tetraedro o cubo, se asignan módulos de Young a las barras y resistencia al giro en los nudos y puedes obtener la deformada de una presa con el embalse lleno así como las tensiones en el cuerpo de presa averiguando con colores donde hay tracciones en el hormigón. También son muy útiles los elementos finitos en problemas de transmisión de calor.

Los modelos que predicen cosas mundiales se limitan a procesos sencillos y con pocas variables y aún así son brutalmente pesados . No soy un experto pero los modelos meteorológicos tienen como variables la altitud , la radiación solar, la humedad, densidad del aire, velocidad , gradiente, presión atmosférica, temperatura del agua del mar . Eso modelos son monstruosos para moverlos si se quieren número de nodos densos y por eso hasta hace poco no podían moverse.

No hago quinielas pero voy a poner otro ejemplo. El comportamiento en bolsa de la acción de una compañía pequeña en la cual solo actúan diariamente unos pocos cientos de inversores. Habrá ud leido en prensa que muchísimas veces una noticia buena para la compañía no reporta subidas en su cotización, la explicación de los ejjpertos economistas es muy sencilla ..." la noticia ya estaba descontada en el mercado " . Bueno pues no hay ningún modelo matemático válido para vaticinar el comportamiento de una acción en función de hechos conocidos tales como su cartera de pedidos, beneficios, ratios, perspectivas de mercado,opas, comportamiento anterior y análisis técnico ( básicamente estadístico incorporando soportes y resistencias gráficas ) . El comportamiento de la acción será motivado por el comportamiento de esos cientos de inversores que decidirán a que precio quieren comprar o vender ese día con unos razonamientos muy diferentes entre ellos, quizá una veintena lo centena de argumentos ( está caro, barato, ya gané suficiente, leí esto, quiero comprarme un coche ,etc,etc ). Nadie ha podido parametrizar que pensarán cientos de personas. Bajo un escalón , y una sola ?. Se podría hacer un modelo matemático para enamorar a una mujer u hombre usando no más de 200 parámetros, que tipo de personalidad tiene ( podian ser 40 parámetros psicológicos ) ,gustos, como le va ese día en el trabajo, con su familia, fobias y filias de niñez, clima , la menstruación y sacar un modelo que inputando todo eso te indique si un piropo acabará en bofetada o sonrisa. Ya sabemos q eso no es posible. Y un gato ? Es mucho más sencillo...podemos parametrizar si ese día será mimosos o se escapará de casa o arañará el sofá ?, son menos parámetros, su cerebro es menos complejo y hay menos factores, pues tampoco se ha podido.

Por eso intentar decir que se tiene un modelo que predice la totalidad del mundo con miles de millones de personas actuando más fenómenos naturales más catástrofes naturales no es imposible, pero sí muy improbable. Por eso decía que comparativamente es mucho más sencillo obtener un modelo para acertar las quinielas( probablemente miles de millones de veces más sencillo ) y con los fondos monetarios hiperincreíbles que obtendría poder contratar miles de los mejores matemáticos para acometer el modelo mundial.

Un modelo para predecir el comportamiento mundial debería poder contemplar por ejemplo que un escándalo sexual haga dimitir un primer ministro y la posible modificación de la política militar y ambiental del pais.El modelo permite imputar el hallazgo de la bolsa de petróleo para cien años y al ser descubierta en el mediterráneo poder modificar el comportamiento de un pais como Francia con su idiosincrasia como variará el mundo? Porque claro no es lo mismo q la bolsa aparezca entre Francia y España y sus repercusiones que entre Marruecos y España

Por eso un modelo mundial aproximado y con coeficiente de correlación bajo, del 70% , a mi entender debería de tener decenas de miles de parámetros. Pero modelos sencillos se pueden hacer ...me acuerdo de un juego del ZX Spectrum, era un juego conversacional, se llamaba Dictator y era muy gracioso, eras el dictador de un país y había varios estamentos, agricultores, terratenientes, ejercito,policia secreta y alguno más. Cada semana la policía secreta te daba el input del estado de ánimo de los distintos estamentos con tu política y también surgían noticias y tenías que decidir. El estado tenía sus finanzas también. Si te comportabas bien como político y cuando subía el precio del pan lo subvencionabas y subias impuestos a los ricos y no actualizabas armas a los militares acababas recibiendo un golpe de estado. También podías recibir,si eras muy de derechas ,una revolución. Al final tu puntuación variaba en función de los meses que aguantabas en el cargo, si salías con vida y habías escapado con helicóptero y con cuanto dinero. Muy real. La estrategia correcta era ir muy de derechas y antes que hubiera una rev.declarar la guerra al vecino, antes comprar tu helicóptero de escape e ir robando mes a mes, cuando las cuentas del pais estaban cercanas a cero escapar con lo robado. Bueno...el juego era un modelo de comportamiento y predicción otra cosa es que pudieramos considerarlo adecuado para dirigir un pais( hay gobernantes más estúpidos lo reconozco)

Respecto a las placas solares. En el 2020 la energía más barata de la.historia ya fue la fotovoltaica y la eólica terrestre. A mí no me tiene q convencer . Puse mis placas solares el año pasado con un coste q permitiría amortizarlas en 8 años, con los actuales precios de la electricidad parece q será en tres.

De todos modos yo puedo entender q esté equivocado y me interesa que me pase el modelo o las publicaciones por privado para no buscar en sus post. No se si seré capaz de entender el modelo pero bueno...si lo explican, no solo el modelo sino los imputs que se metieron históricamente, los resultados y la comparativa con la realidad.

Pero no sé Rick... no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## chemarin (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo de occidente no es control mental. Es pura propaganda en un mar de ignorancia-indolencia.



Ignorancia-indolencia inducida por las élites, por eso es control mental. No hay ningún interés en las élites en que la gente aprenda a pensar. Ya se les da todo mascadito en los medios de manipulación, el cine, el arte, la literatura, etc. Todo es control mental: no pienses, ya os decimos nosotros lo que hay que creer.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Cientos de miles de armas arrojadas en Europa por la OTAN. Armas que seguirán matando cuando está puta guerra acabe.
> 
> Decenas de miles de muertos directos e indirectos.
> 
> ...



Intenta explicar al subnormal medio español que el tio racional, pragmático y pacifista era Trump y que los democratas (y algunos republicanos) se veia que a años luz querían sangre y guerra.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

Ucrania presiona a Canadá para que no devuelva a Rusia una turbina del gasoducto Nord Stream y dejar a Alemania casi sin gas - El Periódico de la Energía


La alemana Siemens Energy está reparando la turbina en su planta en Canadá y Ucrania no quiere que se devuelva a Gazprom.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Pelelenski sigue en su cruzada por hacer destruir Europa y Ucrania.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

Francia se adelanta a España y retira la ayuda a la gasolina: "No nos la podemos permitir"


Instaurará a partir de octubre una rebaja selectiva para los que utilizan el coche para trabajar, mientras va retirando progresivamente la discutida subvención a los combustibles




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Shinzo Abe, ancien premier ministre japonais, est mort après avoir été blessé par balle
> 
> 
> L’ex-dirigeant, âgé de 67 ans, participait à un meeting politique dans la région de Nara lorsque des coups de feu ont retenti. « C’est un acte barbare en pleine campagne électorale », a réagi l’actuel premier ministre, Fumio Kishida.
> ...



Lo siento por Abe, porque es un tipo que me despertaba cierta simpatía. 


No es la primera vez que se cargan a un político importante en Japón. Y luego dicen que son sumisos, nosotros sí que somos buenos esclavos aguantando que nos burree cualquier bastardo.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo de occidente no es control mental. Es pura propaganda en un mar de ignorancia-indolencia.



La comedia del absurdo...en esto estas en lo cierto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jul 2022)

dedicado a todos los hijos de puta que pulúlan por este y otros hilos a los que jaleais a los asesinos nazis


----------



## afiestas (8 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dedicado a todos los hijos de puta que pulúlan por este y otros hilos a los que jaleais a los asesinos nazis



Vete a TOMAR POR CULO

Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Jul 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Vete a TOMAR POR CULO
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



tú tambien te vas a ir a tomar por culo pero al ijnore, me cago en tus muertos sionazi!


----------



## millie34u (8 Jul 2022)

afiestas dijo:


> Vete a TOMAR POR CULO
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk



aludido, jojojo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

Mas material de la OTAN capturado/abandonado/vendido (vete a saber) y camino de chechenia…


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mas material de la OTAN capturado/abandonado/vendido (vete a saber) y camino de chechenia…



Van a estar bien equipaditos en la próxima Jihad.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

Imagenes en directo de ciudades ucranianas.


----------



## Elimina (8 Jul 2022)

perforacionanal dijo:


> Llevo años siguiendo este hilo, y el conflicto de ucrania desde antes del maidan.
> 
> No soy pro-ruso todo lo contrario.
> Y es increíble como llenas de mierda el hilo con noticias que son propaganda fundamentadas en nada.
> ...



Cobra. Es la otra explicación.


----------



## alexforum (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Llegó el día.
> 1 euro = 1 dolar.



*ACTUALIDAD*:
Routers. - El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha firmado esta mañana el decreto de la paridad euro - dolar.
Creo que mas deun politico lituano tiene firmado un buen retiro en Florida y unos milloncetes sanos a buen recaudo..


----------



## Atalaya (8 Jul 2022)

La política usana solo cambia en ligeros matices con los presidentes, por eso la polémica sobre las diferencias entre las políticas exteriores de Trump y Biden me recuerda la respuesta de Carlos Puebla, cuando le preguntaron su opinión sobre la llegada a la presidencia de Gerard Ford.

"¿Que que me parece Ford", "Lo mismo que Chevrolet"


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dedicado a todos los hijos de puta que pulúlan por este y otros hilos a los que jaleais a los asesinos nazis



Por esa niña el desgraciado del pingüino gilipollenko no derramará una lágrima tranquilo


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Cientos de miles de armas arrojadas en Europa por la OTAN. Armas que seguirán matando cuando está puta guerra acabe.
> 
> Decenas de miles de muertos directos e indirectos.
> 
> ...



trumpeta, frau merkel, el borrachuzo de boris...MENOS MAL QUE IBAMOS A TUMBAR A TITO VLADO EH?
SUBNORMALES TONTOS DEL CULO


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ucrania presiona a Canadá para que no devuelva a Rusia una turbina del gasoducto Nord Stream y dejar a Alemania casi sin gas - El Periódico de la Energía
> 
> 
> La alemana Siemens Energy está reparando la turbina en su planta en Canadá y Ucrania no quiere que se devuelva a Gazprom.
> ...



De momento el gobierno de Trudeau no quiere comentar sobre las presiones de Ucrania o que hará.

Ya sabe q hacer, no hay duda, preguntó a Biden y este le indicó lo obvio, fuck EU.


----------



## seven up (8 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Realmente esa acción militar estaba destinada a desviar los recursos y las tropas de la defensa de kiev para evitar que fueran desplazadas para impedir el avance en las zonas fortificadas y defendidas del sur y del este.
> 
> Pero eso ya lo sabes verdad? O igual no y solo eres un troll más.



Me imagino que eso irá en cuestión de opiniones, los proPutin opinan mayoritariamente esa idea. Los proOtan en cambio opinan la contraria, un sonoro fracaso. Yo que no soy ni de los unos, ni tampoco de los otros y sin tener hilo directo con el Kremlin ni con la Casa Blanca, bajo mi punto de vista pudo haber sido una mezcla de los dos. Mi hipótesis es que Putin pudiera tener informes de inteligencia o aliados infiltrados en Kiev en el que le aseguraran que si se acercaba mucho a la capital, Zelensky saldría por piernas o alguien daría un golpe y los prorusos saldrían a la calle acabando la guerra en dos días. Por las causas que fueran, ya sea descubrimiento de los infiltrados, informes falsos de inteligencia o presiones extranjeras, el Zelensky aguantó el envite y la ofensiva se convirtió en un pantanal. Normalmente siempre se buscan varios objetivos para una sola acción y el segundo objetivo pudo ser la finta que significó el éxito completo de las acciones en el Sur. Una vez constatado la equivocación y consolidados los terrenos ganados en el sur, los rusos procedieron de manera inteligente, realizando una retirada ordenada sin perdidas significativas. Mis razones vienen dadas por lo siguiente:
- 35 días son muchos para mantener una finta en la que los progresos son nulos y el resto estaba todo empantanado.
- La retirada comenzó justo después de las conversaciones de Estambul, como si alguien de la delegación ucraniana le soplara a Putin que se olvidara de Kiev y de una rendición rápida. Cambiando a partir de ahí toda la estrategia rusa, concentrado todo el músculo en el Dombás.


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Muere a los 67 años Shinzo Abe, ex primer ministro de Japón, tras un atentado en un mitin


Durante las cuatro horas en las que estuvo hospitalizado en el centro al que fue trasladado en helicóptero, los médicos han tratado de detener sus hemorragias en el cuello y en el pecho y realizaron transfusiones de sangre, sin lograr salvarle




www.elconfidencial.com





Los presidentes del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, y de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, se habían mostrado también consternados por la agresión al exmandatario. "Impactado y entristecido por el cobarde ataque a Shinzo Abe mientras llevaba a cabo sus deberes profesionales. Un auténtico amigo,* feroz defensor del orden multilateral *y los valores democráticos", había escrito Michel en la red social Twitter.

Según fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa japonés, el supuesto agresor trabajó en la* rama naval de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa*, encargadas de la defensa del archipiélago, durante tres años hasta 2005. La policía japonesa ha identificado a* Yamagami Tetsuya, un hombre desempleado de 41 años* y exmiembro de las Fuerzas Marítimas de Autodefensa (Ejército nipón), como el presunto agresor.

Parece más una cuestión socio económica. A ver cuánto tardan en geopolitizar el magnicidio.


----------



## perrasno (8 Jul 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> La política usana solo cambia en ligeros matices con los presidentes, por eso la polémica sobre las diferencias entre las políticas exteriores de Trump y Biden me recuerda la respuesta de Carlos Puebla, cuando le preguntaron su opinión sobre la llegada a la presidencia de Gerard Ford.
> 
> "¿Que que me parece Ford", "Lo mismo que Chevrolet"



Vale, que Trump droneó a Soleimani y puso a Pompeo, etc. Pero no sé cómo algunos seguís con estos cuentos de que Trump era lo mismo ("matices" que Bush, Obama, Biden o no digamos lo que podría haber sido la psicópata hija de la gran puta de la Clinton si ese coño reseco hubiera tocado el poder.










LO MISMITO.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

*Para los que piensan que solo Petroleo, Gas y Fertilizantes son un problema para Europa.

RADIOACTIVO: Europa Central sigue muy expuesta al uranio ruso*

Por Richard Lockhart en Edimburgo 8 de julio de 2022

El sector de la energía nuclear en Europa empieza a preocuparse por sus reservas de combustible, ya que la invasión rusa de Ucrania está poniendo en duda la seguridad de los suministros de uranio y los servicios de procesamiento que proporciona Rusia.

La cuestión puede convertirse en una crisis de combustible con un paralelismo con la actual crisis del gas, ya que los países tienen que buscar alternativas y* el Kremlin utiliza tanto el uranio en bruto 235 como el combustible terminado para ejercer presión política y económica.*

Puede que *Rusia sólo suministre el 6% del mercado mundial de uranio en bruto, pero controla el 40% del mercado de conversión -en el que el óxido de uranio, o torta amarilla, se convierte en hexafluoruro de uranio- y el 46% del mercado de enriquecimiento, en el que el contenido de U-235 se eleva al 3-5%, lo que permite la formación de combustible nuclear.*

Además, Rusia ocupa un lugar destacado en muchas fases del ciclo mundial del combustible nuclear a través de varias empresas estatales agrupadas bajo el paraguas de Rosatom.

Lo que esto significa es que Rusia tiene la capacidad en varios segmentos de la cadena de valor nuclear para hacer que un determinado servicio o material sea escaso o difícil de conseguir. Esto haría que muchos reactores, especialmente en Europa Central y del Este, pero también en Europa Occidental y Estados Unidos, fueran vulnerables a problemas de suministro que podrían hacer que los reactores quedaran fuera de servicio.

El Centro de Política Energética Global de la Universidad de Columbia señala en un documento reciente que países como Finlandia, la República Checa, Turquía y Ucrania tienen reactores rusos en funcionamiento o en construcción. Corren el riesgo de sufrir dificultades de funcionamiento o incluso paradas sin materiales, equipos y servicios para mantenerlos.

*Incluso Estados Unidos depende de Rusia para el 16% de su uranio, con otro 30% procedente de los aliados rusos Kazajstán y Uzbekistán.*

Sin embargo, no todo está perdido, ya que en varios segmentos de la cadena de valor, desde la extracción y molienda de uranio, la conversión, el enriquecimiento y la fabricación de combustible, varias empresas manufactureras occidentales pueden, con el tiempo, empezar a producir sustitutos para superar ese reto de suministro.

Por ejemplo, Westinghouse ya tiene una empresa conjunta con Kazatomprom para suministrar combustible que pueda utilizarse en los reactores VVER de diseño ruso.

Rusia es uno de los principales proveedores de combustible nuclear procesado para los reactores de construcción rusa de toda Europa Central y Oriental, y tiene contratos de suministro directo con empresas de servicios públicos y operadores de centrales.

De hecho,* 18 de los 103 reactores de la UE, es decir, el 10% de la capacidad nuclear de la UE, utilizan combustible ruso bajo contrato con TVEL. Se trata de Bulgaria, República Checa, Hungría, Eslovaquia y Finlandia.*

TVEL opera en todo el mundo, suministrando combustible nuclear a 73 reactores VVER dentro de Rusia y en otros países, como Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Armenia, China, India e Irán, lo que supone alrededor del 16% del mercado mundial en 2020.

Muchos de los países que importan combustible procesado de Rusia se lo están replanteando, y* CEZ, la empresa eléctrica estatal checa,* ha anunciado recientemente que *obtendrá el suministro de combustible para su central nuclear de Temelin de Westinghouse y Framatome a partir de 2024.

Eslovaquia* se ha asegurado suficiente combustible nuclear de TVEL para el próximo año y tiene un contrato con TVEL por cuatro años más, según Euractiv, pero el Ministerio de Economía también *ha iniciado negociaciones con Westinghouse, aunque actualmente no produce el combustible que necesitan las centrales nucleares eslovacas y además sería más caro.

Hungría, sin embargo, sigue comprometida con sus vínculos nucleares con Rusia. *La ampliación de la central nuclear de Paks, que incluye dos unidades VVER de 1.200 MW, debe ser completada por empresas rusas para 2030. Utilizarán combustible nuclear ruso suministrado por TVEL.

Asimismo, *Bulgaria, que tiene 2.000 MW de capacidad en Kozlodui, recibe todo su combustible nuclear de la rusa TVEL a través de su unidad comercial Techsnabexport.*

En Ucrania, Energoatom decidió, tras la invasión rusa, dejar de utilizar el combustible nuclear ruso una vez agotadas las existencias en 2024, y utilizar en su lugar el combustible occidental suministrado por Westinghouse.

La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) señaló en su reciente informe sobre la energía nuclear que una de las repercusiones de la guerra podría ser que el aumento de la preocupación por la seguridad energética reforzara los argumentos a favor de la energía nuclear en algunos países, en su intento de reducir la dependencia de los costosos y volátiles combustibles fósiles y acelerar la transición.

Sin embargo, también podría tener efectos negativos. Aparte de los efectos en la opinión pública del conflicto activo en las proximidades de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania, el conflicto plantea cuestiones sobre el futuro de Rusia como productor y exportador de suministros de combustible nuclear.

*Rusia desempeña un papel aún más importante en la producción de combustible de uranio, ya que representa el 38% del procesamiento (conversión) de uranio en todo el mundo y más del 45% de la capacidad de enriquecimiento de combustible en 2020.*

Gran parte del uranio procesado y enriquecido por Rusia procede de Kazajistán, que fue responsable del 41% de la producción mundial de uranio en 2020.

De hecho, Kazajistán es, con diferencia, el mayor productor de uranio, ya que extraerá 21.810 toneladas en 2021, según la Asociación Nuclear Mundial. Le siguen Namibia con 5.743 toneladas, Canadá con 4.692 toneladas y Australia con 4.192 toneladas. Le sigue Uzbekistán con 3.500 toneladas, luego Rusia con 2.635 toneladas y Níger con 2.248 toneladas. Esto significa que cerca del 75% del uranio procede de Kazajistán, Canadá y Australia.

Por otro lado, *Rusia es uno de los proveedores de uranio en bruto de Europa, con un 20,2% del mercado, justo detrás de Níger, con un 20,3%.* Canadá, Australia y Kazajstán no se quedan atrás.

Dentro de Europa, los distintos países están más o menos expuestos a Rusia. *Algunos países, como Finlandia, se abastecen de uranio en bruto en países como Canadá, Australia y África, antes de enviarlo a TVEL en Rusia para su enriquecimiento y procesamiento.*

Francia, en cambio, se abastece de 9.700 toneladas de concentrado de óxido de uranio (8.200 toneladas de uranio) al año en Canadá y Níger, antes de enriquecerlo y procesarlo en Francia.

Mientras tanto, Euratom, que supervisa el comercio europeo de uranio, calcula que las empresas rusas proporcionaron alrededor del 24% de los servicios de conversión de uranio y el 25% de los servicios de enriquecimiento a las empresas de servicios públicos de la UE en 2020.

La francesa Orano suministra la mayor parte de los servicios de enriquecimiento y la mayor parte de los servicios de conversión a esas empresas de servicios públicos, mientras que Canadá y Estados Unidos también son proveedores importantes de servicios de conversión para ellas.

De hecho, *las cifras de la Asociación Nuclear Mundial muestran que Rusia proporcionó 25 millones de SWU al año de capacidad de enriquecimiento, frente a un total mundial de 69 millones de SWU*, lo que la convierte en el mayor enriquecedor, seguida de China, Francia, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Alemania y Países Bajos.

La AIE señaló que el mercado mundial del uranio se mueve con lentitud. Las centrales nucleares necesitan repostar con poca frecuencia, lo que reduce la exposición a las interrupciones a corto plazo, y el combustible puede almacenarse durante algunos años antes de ser utilizado.

La energía nuclear está llamada a mantenerse en el mundo en los próximos 30 años. Aunque la AIE prevé que la capacidad se duplique entre 2020 y 2050, pasando de 413 GW a 812 GW, su cuota de producción mundial descenderá ligeramente hasta el 8% a medida que aumente el consumo mundial.

Lo que esto significa es que Rusia tiene la capacidad de aprovechar la naturaleza del mercado nuclear mundial para utilizar el combustible nuclear para ejercer presión en toda la cadena de valor.

Por otro lado, en muchos ámbitos, desde el suministro de uranio hasta la tecnología de enriquecimiento, hay otros operadores en otros países. Las empresas nucleares pueden cambiar de proveedor si se ven obligadas por la presión de Rusia, por muy doloroso que sea desde el punto de vista económico o difícil desde el punto de vista técnico.

Sin embargo, los más expuestos siguen siendo los países centroeuropeos, cuyos rectores rusos son una herencia de los tiempos de la URSS y de los vínculos económicos del COMECON. Ucrania y la República Checa ya han buscado alternativas suministradas por Westinghouse, pero otros, como Hungría, parecen contentos de mantener estrechos vínculos con Rusia.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Vale, que Trump droneó a Soleimani y puso a Pompeo, etc. Pero no sé cómo algunos seguís con estos cuentos de que Trump era lo mismo ("matices" que Bush, Obama, Biden o no digamos lo que podría haber sido la psicópata hija de la gran puta de la Clinton si ese coño reseco hubiera tocado el poder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui aun tienes posibilidad de convencer a gente pero le pones videos, datos y hechos a gente fuera de burbuja sobre Trump y no les entra en la cabeza pensar que Trump era el pacífico


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo leo los comentarios con respeto siempre y más los suyos pues incluso muchos en los que pone a raya salidas de tono y barbaridades de otros foreros podrían ser míos o incluso se adelantó.
> 
> Sin embargo he de decir que en este tema ud , con todo el respeto pues no es mi intención insultar ni lo fue en el anterior, parece que tiene una fé diría que parece religiosa con lo de esta matemática. Y lo digo por su reacción.
> 
> ...



Pues yo sí considero confiables a las matemáticas. Paradójicamente, es más fácil predecir el comportamiento de un sistema de miles de millones de individuos, que el de unos pocos individuos. Igual que es imposible predecir la trayectoria de una sola partícula, porque cuanto mejor afinemos en su posición más la estaremos desviando (ya sabes... el principio de indeterminación de Heisenberg), es perfectamente posible conocer los parámetros de un sistema formado por miles de millones de moléculas de un gas, donde presión, volumen y temperatura del sistema estarán correlacionados según la ecuación de los gases PxV=nxRxT. Igualmente, es imposible saber lo que harán uno o unos pocos individuos tomados por separado, pero sí que puede ser predecible mediante los modelos adecuados el resultado sobre la sociedad o la economía en su conjunto. Cosas de la estadística.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> La política usana solo cambia en ligeros matices con los presidentes, por eso la polémica sobre las diferencias entre las políticas exteriores de Trump y Biden me recuerda la respuesta de Carlos Puebla, cuando le preguntaron su opinión sobre la llegada a la presidencia de Gerard Ford.
> 
> "¿Que que me parece Ford", "Lo mismo que Chevrolet"



Comprobad por otras fuentes, pero la comida es política común hoy con el Jefe del cotarro. No sé por donde leí que Biden había dado unas muy fuertes subvenciones para quien no cultive su campo.

Tiene más sentido como lo cuenta éste porque desde luego aun cuando no les caigamos bien al resto del mundo, todavía hay grados en la manía y si alguien se queda con la mercancía en casa a la menor oportunidad va ser el jefe del cotarro.

Este tema tiene muchísima miga. Mucha más de la que vemos.


----------



## golden graham (8 Jul 2022)

Que pesado con los camioncitos


----------



## Tails (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Cientos de miles de armas arrojadas en Europa por la OTAN. Armas que seguirán matando cuando está puta guerra acabe.
> 
> Decenas de miles de muertos directos e indirectos.
> 
> ...



próxima canción del verano ''OPA YO TENGO UN MANPAD''


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Llegó el día.
> 1 euro = 1 dolar.



si seguimos así con los beneficios te da para contratar una pornosecretaria premium de las mejores


----------



## amcxxl (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

una duda la de tu avatar es mujer o shemale puedes poner la foto en tamaño grande?


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Para los que piensan que solo Petroleo, Gas y Fertilizantes son un problema para Europa.
> 
> RADIOACTIVO: Europa Central sigue muy expuesta al uranio ruso*
> 
> ...



y por ahí pululan lumbreras diciendo que la deuda no es algo malo que mira Japón...
Si Rusia corta el grifo de todo envolvemos los bocatas con billetes de 500 €.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por esa niña el desgraciado del pingüino gilipollenko no derramará una lágrima tranquilo



Las que tu echas cuando los rusos matan ,asesinan y violan ....chusquero de mierda......


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las que tu echas cuando los rusos matan ,asesinan y violan ....chusquero de mierda......



Pero yo soy un orco y tú un angel defensor de la libertad, la justicia y la vida


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pero yo soy un orco y tú un angel defensor de la libertad, la justicia y la vida



Tú aparte de orco,eses gilipollas y chusquero de mierda........


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dedicado a todos los hijos de puta que pulúlan por este y otros hilos a los que jaleais a los asesinos nazis



Angelito mio...Dios la tenga hoy en su presencia...

No lo pagaran en tres vidas que vivieran...


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú aparte de orco,eses gilipollas y chusquero de mierda........



Y tú además de botarate expósito eres un cretino premium
las cervezas me las guardo para slaviansk, en unos días


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y tú además de botarate expósito eres un cretino premium
> las cervezas me las guardo para slaviansk, en unos días



Yo las cervezas me las he tomao a tope con la que tu sabes...chusquero de mierda......


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo las cervezas me las he tomao a tope con la que tu sabes...chusquero de mierda......



cuídate ese trauma gaviotón, ponte en manos de un especialista, saludos desde el lugansk liberado de gentuza como tú


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Me imagino que eso irá en cuestión de opiniones, los proPutin opinan mayoritariamente esa idea. Los proOtan en cambio opinan la contraria, un sonoro fracaso. Yo que no soy ni de los unos, ni tampoco de los otros y sin tener hilo directo con el Kremlin ni con la Casa Blanca, bajo mi punto de vista pudo haber sido una mezcla de los dos. Mi hipótesis es que Putin pudiera tener informes de inteligencia o aliados infiltrados en Kiev en el que le aseguraran que si se acercaba mucho a la capital, Zelensky saldría por piernas o alguien daría un golpe y los prorusos saldrían a la calle acabando la guerra en dos días. Por las causas que fueran, ya sea descubrimiento de los infiltrados, informes falsos de inteligencia o presiones extranjeras, el Zelensky aguantó el envite y la ofensiva se convirtió en un pantanal. Normalmente siempre se buscan varios objetivos para una sola acción y el segundo objetivo pudo ser la finta que significó el éxito completo de las acciones en el Sur. Una vez constatado la equivocación y consolidados los terrenos ganados en el sur, los rusos procedieron de manera inteligente, realizando una retirada ordenada sin perdidas significativas. Mis razones vienen dadas por lo siguiente:
> - 35 días son muchos para mantener una finta en la que los progresos son nulos y el resto estaba todo empantanado.
> - La retirada comenzó justo después de las conversaciones de Estambul, como si alguien de la delegación ucraniana le soplara a Putin que se olvidara de Kiev y de una rendición rápida. Cambiando a partir de ahí toda la estrategia rusa, concentrado todo el músculo en el Dombás.



Sin duda intentarón una victoria rápida, no se dió el caso y pasaron al dombass. Eso sí, durante si plan inicial lograron avances por el sur, por lo que de alguna manera kiev sirvió de "distracción". Lo que está claro es que desde el principio dijeron que la "operación" duraría "lo que haga falta", así que ya se olian que el tema iba para largo.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Bueno ,vamos al tema del hilo,ya que el chusquero almeida quiere desviar.........  

HOY:


----------



## briancon (8 Jul 2022)

Pensar que con Trump no estaríamos en el preludio de la tercera guerra mundial es de una ingenuidad brutal.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1115891



Al paso que vamos, en un mes no quedan avioninos en la unión europeda y el pingüino gilipollenko va a tener que apatrullar los cielos patrios en un globo aerostático


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

No existe ninguna parada ni ninguna pausa, simplemente las fuerzas Rusas han tenido bajas estratosfericas para tomar las dos ciudades que han tomado en el Donbas y no pueden continuar hasta no ser reforzadas. Como eso en si mismo es una derrota y no lo pueden presentar asi, pues dicen que han pedido tiempo muerto, lo mismo que dijeron que la derrota de Kiev fue "una finta" y que la retirada del islote fue "un acto de buena voluntad"

Habia por ahí un diccionario de traduccion Kremlin- Español que se deberia actualizar:

Finta: Derrota
Retirada de buena voluntad: Derrota
Pausa operacional: No puedo con mi alma .


----------



## Red Star (8 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Fuente por favor... no sabía que Abe se hubiese posicionado sobre lo ocurrido, pero CUIDADO Japón está pasando una muy mala situación y tiene muy mala pinta hacia donde tomará su deriva...



He estado mirando en google y parece que casi todas las noticias que salieron hace un mes y pico mencionando las declaraciones de Abe sobre Zelensky han desaparecido. Es posible que las hayan censurado. En DuckDuckGo todavía salen algunas cosas, pero parece que no sólo han desaparecido de los buscadores, sino que también las han quitado de las webs en donde las publicaron...

Lo cual es bastante sospechoso, da que pensar...

Pero aquí tienes algo de info que todavía no ha desaparecido:









Former Japan PM: If Zelensky Refused to Join NATO, Gave Donbass Autonomy, There Would Be No Hostilities – [your]NEWS


"I understand this would be hard to do—perhaps an American leader could have done it. But of course would refuse," says Shinzo Abe.




yournews.com













Abe accuses Zelensky of launching Russian special operations in Ukraine - News Unrolled


Former Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. archive photoFormer Japanese PM Abe: Zelensky's stance on NATO and Donbass led to Russian actionMOSCOW, May 29 - RIA Novosti. Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky's stance on NATO membership and his refusal to resolve the conflict in Donbass led to...




newsunrolled.com


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No existe ninguna parada ni ninguna pausa, simplemente las fuerzas Rusas han tenido bajas estratosfericas para tomar las dos ciudades que han tomado en el Donbas y no pueden continuar hasta no ser reforzadas. Como eso en si mismo es una derrota y no lo pueden presentar asi, pues dicen que han pedido tiempo muerto, lo mismo que dijeron que la derrota de Kiev fue "una finta" y que la retirada del islote fue "un acto de buena voluntad"
> 
> Habia por ahí un diccionario de traduccion Kremlin- Español que se deberia actualizar:
> 
> ...



tan agotados de defenderse de tus cositas chulas en jersón, maizón


----------



## Elimina (8 Jul 2022)

De hecho esta vez han fallado, no le han dado a ninguna casa.


----------



## briancon (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Cientos de miles de armas arrojadas en Europa por la OTAN. Armas que seguirán matando cuando está puta guerra acabe.
> 
> Decenas de miles de muertos directos e indirectos.
> 
> ...



Pero si Trump estaría encantado con todo esto, ya quería una Europa debil, que llegasen los miembros de la OTAN al 2 por ciento para comprarle sus armas y que estuviese sometida a USA en la guerra con China, más la obsesión de que Alemania debía paralizar el nordsteam 2, Algunos no sois más tontos porque no os entrenáis. 

Hasta que gran parte de la población de Europa no deje de chupar el culo a los usanos no hay nada que hacer y va para largo.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Está clarinete. La ofensiva yanqui será hasta el último báltico...


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Rusia agotada frenando su ofensiva. Ataques constantes a sus polvorines que les dejan sin municiones. 
Avances mínimos con enormes costes.
Ofensivas ucranianas que les obligan a defender otros puntos del frente.
No dan más.


----------



## lapetus (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy en el inmundo me encuentro esto:









Así destruye Ucrania seis misiles rusos - ELMUNDOTV


La fuerza aérea de Ucrania afirmó el martes que su Air Command East había derribado seis misiles de crucero rusos con base en el mar.




videos.elmundo.es





Joder, tienen los ucros mejor capacidad antiaérea que España de largo, y probablemente están a la cabeza en el mundo. No sé qué misil antiaéreo es (patriot?) pero es un buen sistema si es capaz de interceptar misiles de crucero, porque aunque vuelan lento, pero tienen una firma radar muy pequeña.

Tanto que andan llorando de que no les dan armas, pues por lo que se ve tienen material anglo de primera linea. Yo no les enviaría ni una tuerca más.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> He estado mirando en google y parece que casi todas las noticias que salieron hace un mes y pico mencionando las declaraciones de Abe sobre Zelensky han desaparecido. Es posible que las hayan censurado. En DuckDuckGo todavía salen algunas cosas, pero parece que no sólo han desaparecido de los buscadores, sino que también las han quitado de las webs en donde las publicaron...
> 
> Lo cual es bastante sospechoso, da que pensar...
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, era un político incómodo para la OTAN, como en su momento lo fue Carrero…o Palme…


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> He estado mirando en google y parece que casi todas las noticias que salieron hace un mes y pico mencionando las declaraciones de Abe sobre Zelensky han desaparecido. Es posible que las hayan censurado. En DuckDuckGo todavía salen algunas cosas, pero parece que no sólo han desaparecido de los buscadores, sino que también las han quitado de las webs en donde las publicaron...
> 
> Lo cual es bastante sospechoso, da que pensar...
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Sin duda intentarón una victoria rápida, no se dió el caso y pasaron al dombass. Eso sí, durante si plan inicial lograron avances por el sur, por lo que de alguna manera kiev sirvió de "distracción". Lo que está claro es que desde el principio dijeron que la "operación" duraría "lo que haga falta", así que ya se olian que el tema iba para largo.



Se persiste mucho en esta cuestión. No hay que ser estratega de Estado Mayor
para entender que aquello fue una 'maskirovska' para poder fijar a las tropas 
de Kiev y que no se desplazaran hacía el donbass. No tiene mucho misterio.


----------



## pgas (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pero si Trump estaría encantado con todo esto, ya quería una Europa debil, que llegasen los miembros de la OTAN al 2 por ciento para comprarle sus armas y que estuviese sometida a USA en la guerra con China, más la obsesión de que Alemania debía paralizar el nordsteam 2, Algunos no sois más tontos porque no os entrenáis.
> 
> Hasta que gran parte de la población de Europa no deje de chupar el culo a los usanos no hay nada que hacer y va para largo.




es patético lo de estos lameojetes, un complejo de inferioridad complementado con el de superioridad yanki, ni poniéndoles la mierda debajo de la napia la huelen

Ukranazilandia durante el mandato de Trumposo se otanizaba a marchas forzadas









Why Russia Doubts NATO's "Good" Intentions - A Son of the New American Revolution


Americans are fed routinely the fantasy that NATO is a defensive organization. Just a group of soldiers, sailors, Marines and air crews minding their own business until the Russians attack...




sonar21.com


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Buen artículo que se refiere al "juicio" del MH 17 en Holanda y la revuelta de los agricultores holandeses.
La revuelta se debería al fracaso de la agroindustria holandesa de colonizar Ucrania y llevar su producción,
con mano de obra ucraniana barata, barata + recibiendo la tierra fértil a bajo precio:


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator








THE COMING VERDICT IN THE MH17 TRIAL IS CERTAIN, AND DOUBLE DUTCH


By John Helmer, Moscow @bears_with Next year it will be four hundred years since the Amboyna Massacre of March 9, 1623. The British wo



johnhelmer.net


----------



## lapetus (8 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Zelensky aguantó el envite



Lo más seguro es que fuera y viniera de Kiev en secreto.
Los rusos que no son tontos, yo creo que sabían que la loca carrera hacia Kiev sólo tenía una probabilidad pequeña de terminar con el gobierno huyendo. Pero aún así, si tienes que atacar ciudades grandes para distraer al enemigo, Kiev es una buena opción: está cerca de la frontera bielorusa y lejos de Lvov.

El actor en mi opinión nunca estuvo en riesgo de ser asesinado, porque los rusos lo necesitan para pactar con él, ya que tiene el apoyo de la población. Ya los rusos intentaron en su tiempo la política de títeres, que fracasó (recordemos Yushenko envenenado). Allí lo pro-ruso simplemente no vende. Les es más beneficioso dejar al que sea en el sillón.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

Del telegram de sputnik:

El regreso de la turbina Siemens desde Canadá ayudará a aumentar el suministro de gas a Alemania.

Es extraño que no la hayan devuelto antes, dijo Peskov.

Anteriormente, a pedido de Berlín, Ottawa acordó hacer una excepción en las sanciones contra Rusia y devolver la turbina de Siemens para Nord Stream.

Debido a su ausencia, Rusia se vio obligada a reducir a la mitad el suministro de gas a Alemania a través del gasoducto.

Según Kiev, esto creará un precedente para el levantamiento específico de las sanciones contra Rusia. Kiev considera que una concesión sobre este tema es "irrazonable y peligrosa para el régimen de sanciones".

Suscríbete a @Sputnik



Relacionado:

Comerciamos con países donde se ejecuta a los homosexuales y se apedrea a las mujeres. Pero rechazamos el gas de Rusia.

Así lo afirmó al aire Bild la líder de la izquierda alemana, Sarah Wagenknecht.

Según ella, la política de sanciones ha fracasado y está arruinando a Alemania.

“Esto es una idiotez, compramos petróleo ruso refinado de otros países a precios exorbitantes, porque no queremos comprarlo de Rusia”, subrayó Wagenknecht.

En lugar de hablar de proveedores alternativos de petróleo y gas, que Berlín no tiene, es necesario proveer para sus ciudadanos.

Después de todo, si Alemania comercia solo con aquellos que se comportan así, entonces la UE tendrá que restringir el comercio, y aun así no todos.

Suscríbete a @Sputnik


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> tan agotados de defenderse de tus cositas chulas en jersón, maizón



Que pasa chusquero de mierda ...hoy tienes libre en el cuartel????y has dejao de dar porculo a los pobres soldados???


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

The Kherson regional state administration confirmed the strike on the Kakhovka hydropower plant, there are victims.

UPD. Representatives of the local administration reported that the facility was functioning normally. Russian air defenses prevented the destruction of the power plant. 

Ataque ukro a planta hidroelectrica ukraniana en kherson. Muertos ukranianos en ataque ukraniano. 

A ver si escuchamos algo en antonia tres


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

En el G20 lavrov se va o le echan según el bando pero que las conversaciones están rotas rotísimas y sin visos de arreglo en el medio plazo seguro


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Buen artículo que se refiere al "juicio" del MH 17 en Holanda y la revuelta de los agricultores holandeses.
> La revuelta se debería al fracaso de la agroindustria holandesa de colonizar Ucrania y llevar su producción,
> con mano de obra ucraniana barata, barata + recibiendo la tierra fértil a bajo precio:
> 
> ...




_*"...Los analistas holandeses acusan a Rutte de un boomerang ucraniano: el cálculo era que las agroindustrias
holandesas invirtieran en tierras agrícolas y cultivos ucranianos con mano de obra barata y débiles controles
medioambientales, y que los dividendos volvieran a Holanda en efectivo. La guerra ha acabado con ese plan; 
en su lugar, los holandeses murieron en el MH17 y los emigrantes ucranianos se desplazan ahora al país para*_
*hacerse con el dinero del Estado y expulsar a los agricultores de sus tierras..."*


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)

Pero no decía este hijo de la gran puta que la guerra había que ganarla en el campo de batalla?.
Ahora poco menos que suplicándole a Rusia, tenían que colgar de una soga todos estos mafiosos y no lo digo de manera retórica, literalmente , que pedazo de mierda tironocables que son.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero no decía este hijo de la gran puta que la guerra había que ganarla en el campo de batalla?.
> Ahora poco menos que suplicándole a Rusia, tenían que colgar de una soga todos estos mafiosos y no lo digo de manera retórica, literalmente , que pedazo de mierda tironocables que son.



De casi suplicarle nada. Está diciendo casi literalmente que pasaremos hambre, frío y privaciones incluso de nuestras industrias si Putin no para la guerra.

Lo que tampoco explica si está dispuesto a ceder en algo.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania califica las declaraciones de Putin de prueba de genocidio deliberado.*
*Ucrania* calificó de "una prueba más de genocidio deliberado" las declaraciones del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, de que *Occidente* quiere combatir contra* Rusia* "hasta el último ucraniano".

"No hay ningún plan 'colectivo de Occidente'. Sólo un ejército Z específico que entró en la Ucrania soberana, bombardeando ciudades y matando a civiles. Todo lo demás es una propaganda primitiva", dijo Mijailo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, en un mensaje en Twitter, recogido por la agencia Ukrinform.

Por eso, agregó "el mantra del señor *Putin* de la '*guerra* hasta el último ucraniano' es una prueba más de genocidio deliberado por parte de *Rusia*".


----------



## vil. (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> He estado mirando en google y parece que casi todas las noticias que salieron hace un mes y pico mencionando las declaraciones de Abe sobre Zelensky han desaparecido. Es posible que las hayan censurado. En DuckDuckGo todavía salen algunas cosas, pero parece que no sólo han desaparecido de los buscadores, sino que también las han quitado de las webs en donde las publicaron...
> 
> Lo cual es bastante sospechoso, da que pensar...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la información y el esfuerzo...

Abe no era santo de mi devoción y ni en pintura hubiese supuesto que hizo tales declaraciones; no mejor mucho mi opinión sobre él, pero ciertamente hemos perdido a un hombre con cierto sentido de lo coherente... llámalo si quieres estadista... 

En fin...


----------



## Mabuse (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero no decía este hijo de la gran puta que la guerra había que ganarla en el campo de batalla?.
> Ahora poco menos que suplicándole a Rusia, tenían que colgar de una soga todos estos mafiosos y no lo digo de manera retórica, literalmente , que pedazo de mierda tironocables que son.



Tras lo de Abe y lo de Johnson no me fiaría ni un pelo de lo que digan estos. También está el mosqueo de Putin con Israel. Algo traman.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero no decía este hijo de la gran puta que la guerra había que ganarla en el campo de batalla?.
> Ahora poco menos que suplicándole a Rusia, tenían que colgar de una soga todos estos mafiosos y no lo digo de manera retórica, literalmente , que pedazo de mierda tironocables que son.



Tiene cara de haberlo untado a leches.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski afirma que la bandera ucraniana volverá a ondear en Crimea.*
El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado en un videomensaje en las redes sociales que la bandera de *Ucrania* volverá a ondear en Crimea, de la misma manera que ya lo hace sobre la isla de Zmiinyi (Isla de las Serpientes).

"Aquellos condenados a arrastrarse no le quitarán ni la *isla de las Serpientes* a aquellos que están destinados a volar. Por eso la (bandera) azul y amarilla está de vuelta en la isla, y un día lo estará sin duda en la península, así como en todas nuestras ciudades y pueblos ocupados, mientras nuestro himno nacional sonará en cada uno de ellos", afirmó, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

En su habitual discurso nocturno, *Zelenski* expresó su agradecimiento por la etapa final de la lucha por Zmiinyi.


----------



## Pirro (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pero si Trump estaría encantado con todo esto, ya quería una Europa debil, que llegasen los miembros de la OTAN al 2 por ciento para comprarle sus armas y que estuviese sometida a USA en la guerra con China, más la obsesión de que Alemania debía paralizar el nordsteam 2, Algunos no sois más tontos porque no os entrenáis.
> 
> Hasta que gran parte de la población de Europa no deje de chupar el culo a los usanos no hay nada que hacer y va para largo.



Trump no es una hipótesis, estuvo 4 años gobernando. A buenas con Rusia, a malas con Irán y bravucón con China. Muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el negro, muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el pederasta demente, y por omisión, permitió cierta paz en Siria. Posiblemente hubiera desplazado el eje del conflicto a la región Asia-Pacífico y en este continente estaríamos bastante mejor.

Por otra parte, si tan igual es a los demócratas, habrían aceptado su victoria y no lo habrían tumbado con un fraude y el subsiguiente golpe de estado.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

*Los rumanos contentos con la prioridad de exportación ucraniana a traves de sus puertos

Los exportadores rumanos luchan por encontrar capacidad portuaria en medio del flujo de mercancías procedentes de Ucrania*

Por Iulian Ernst en Bucarest 8 de julio de 2022

El flujo de mercancías a través del puerto rumano de Constanza se ha triplicado desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania, presionando la capacidad del puerto que ahora está restringiendo la actividad de los exportadores rumanos que tienen que depender de otros puertos de la región.

El gobierno rumano ha tratado de ayudar a los exportadores ucranianos, especialmente de grano, a acceder a los mercados internacionales tras el bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro por parte de Rusia. 

Entre las medidas adoptadas figura la reparación de una línea ferroviaria, compatible con los trenes que circulan por Moldavia y Ucrania, desde el puerto moldavo de Giurgiulesti hasta el puerto rumano de Galati, en el Danubio. Esto significa que los trenes de mercancías que vienen de Ucrania a través de Moldavia no tendrán que ser recargados en la frontera entre Moldavia y Rumanía, lo que facilitará las exportaciones de grano desde Ucrania.

Sin embargo, *los exportadores rumanos afirman que la apertura de los puertos rumanos a las empresas ucranianas les ha causado problemas. 

Los camiones esperan en colas de más de 30 km para descargar sus contenedores en la terminal del puerto de Constanza, donde la utilización de la capacidad de almacenamiento supera a menudo el 100%. *según las empresas de transporte rumanas que se quejan de la falta de acceso a la capacidad de la terminal para los exportadores rumanos.

Cuando la terminal de contenedores experimentó una tasa de ocupación del 103%, los administradores tuvieron que rechazar 4.000 contenedores de carga de Rumanía, y las empresas locales tuvieron que ir a otros puertos europeos para exportar los productos.

Las empresas de transporte rumanas culpan a la empresa matriz del operador de la terminal de la situación, mientras que las autoridades rumanas de control fronterizo también son responsables de la lentitud con que a veces se procesan los camiones, informa el diario Bursa citando a Constanţa Grains & Intermodal Hub, uno de los participantes en un debate organizado por la revista Tranzit el 7 de julio en Bucarest.

En concreto, el operador de la terminal decidió inmediatamente después del 24 de febrero almacenar en Constanza todos los contenedores que debían llegar al bloqueado puerto ucraniano de Odesa durante el tiempo necesario. La mayoría de los contenedores han sido enviados desde entonces, pero todavía hay contenedores que no se han movido durante cinco meses.

El diario no nombró las entidades implicadas en la explotación de la terminal de contenedores del puerto de Constanza, pero señaló la terminal Constanza Sur, propiedad de DP World.

Al parecer, *el operador de la terminal consiguió reducir la tasa de utilización de la capacidad de almacenamiento (suavizando así el tráfico) introduciendo un recargo que depende de la tasa de ocupación.*


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*"...Los analistas holandeses acusan a Rutte de un boomerang ucraniano: el cálculo era que las agroindustrias
> holandesas invirtieran en tierras agrícolas y cultivos ucranianos con mano de obra barata y débiles controles
> medioambientales, y que los dividendos volvieran a Holanda en efectivo. La guerra ha acabado con ese plan;
> en su lugar, los holandeses murieron en el MH17 y los emigrantes ucranianos se desplazan ahora al país para*_
> *hacerse con el dinero del Estado y expulsar a los agricultores de sus tierras..."*



hehe me lo creo totalmente. Los holandeses son los hermanos de sangres de los ingleses: viven de la piratería.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hoy en el inmundo me encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso la aviación rusa no se mete a cortar los suministros de armas. La liquidarían los ucros/americanos.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pensar que con Trump no estaríamos en el preludio de la tercera guerra mundial es de una ingenuidad brutal.



Lo de echarle toda la culpa a Biden es un poco naive. El problema es que USA se juega en este conflicto su dominio mundial casi absoluto. Yo creo que con Trump estaríamos en una situación muy parecida. Trump es más listo y estaría jodiendo con más eficacia a ejército ruso, y no habría puesto auto-sanciones a USA (a USA, que no a Europa, ehhh), pero creo que la situación global sería parecida.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jul 2022)

"Soberanía Tecnológica" ... suena bien... Occidente los ha empujado y han aprendido. Socios como esos nunca mas dirán


----------



## briancon (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Está clarinete. La ofensiva yanqui será hasta el último báltico...



Tranquilos que en 2024 llega Trump y llega la paz


Pirro dijo:


> Trump no es una hipótesis, estuvo 4 años gobernando. A buenas con Rusia, a malas con Irán y bravucón con China. Muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el negro, muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el pederasta demente, y por omisión, permitió cierta paz en Siria. Posiblemente hubiera desplazado el eje del conflicto a la región Asia-Pacífico y en este continente estaríamos bastante mejor.
> 
> Por otra parte, si tan igual es a los demócratas, habrían aceptado su victoria y no lo habrían tumbado con un fraude y el subsiguiente golpe de estado.



Trump en Siria, robar el petróleo y apoyar islamistas, lo mismo que Obama. Que Hillary hubiese metido al ejército no hace bueno a Trump. Esos son los hechos. Lo que es de risa es que se diga a malas con Irán y creamos que contemporizo en Siria, total contradicción. Estamos hablando que Trump, un sionista declarado que permitió a Netanyahu todo, a la vez permitió cierta paz en Siria  .

Y Trump mejor que Hillary, que si, pero eso no cambia nada, aparte que sobrevalorar el poder de un presidente es un poco ingenuo. Trump más allá de reducir gastos y máximo retorno en política exterior, poca visión tenía, porque es un líder profundamente inculto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Otro que no se ha enterado 4 meses después que el objetivo era que Ucrania mantuviese la mitad de su ejército lejos del Dnieper, defendiendo Kiev de un futuro supuesto ataque. Tu no te enteras de nada.
> Luego te preguntarás porqué la mayor responsabilidad que alcances en tu vida sea presidente de turno en la comunidad de vecinos.



Perder tus mejores fuerzas militares en kiev fue una finta. Convoys de kilómetros para hacer una finta y ser destruidos. Claro que si jajajaja. Esto se llama disonancia cognitiva


----------



## briancon (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de echarle toda la culpa a Biden es un poco naive. El problema es que USA se juega en este conflicto su dominio mundial casi absoluto. Yo creo que con Trump estaríamos en una situación muy parecida. Trump es más listo y estaría jodiendo con más eficacia a ejército ruso, y no habría puesto auto-sanciones a USA (a USA, que no a Europa, ehhh), pero creo que la situación global sería parecida.



La decadencia de un imperio y la subida de otro y en el medio varios actores produce casi siempre conflicto. Más con la arrogancia americana de haber tenido un poder casi total durante unas décadas, esa arrogancia es igual en Biden y en Trump.

Para mi las sanciones, es una política muy inteligente de los americanos, dejan a Europa ko, totalmente atada a USA y cuando empiece el jaleo con China sin voz propia. Yo no veo que la actual administración americana sean nada tontos.


----------



## visaman (8 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Tras lo de Abe y lo de Johnson no me fiaría ni un pelo de lo que digan estos. También está el mosqueo de Putin con Israel. Algo traman.



na esto es solo el paso previo para cesar a algunos altos jefes en mi curro


----------



## Pirro (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Tranquilos que en 2024 llega Trump y llega la paz
> 
> 
> Trump en Siria, robar el petróleo y apoyar islamistas, lo mismo que Obama. Que Hillary hubiese metido al ejército no hace bueno a Trump. Esos son los hechos. Lo que es de risa es que se diga a malas con Irán y creamos que contemporizo en Siria, total contradicción. Estamos hablando que Trump, un sionista declarado que permitió a Netanyahu todo, a la vez permitió cierta paz en Siria  .
> ...



Nadie dice que Trump sea "bueno". Sólo que es "menos malo" y en cualquier caso, bastante menos lesivo para nuestros intereses. Asumo que el interés de todos es no tener una puta guerra en Europa.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Perder tus mejores fuerzas militares en kiev fue una finta. Convoys de kilómetros para hacer una finta y ser destruidos. Claro que si jajajaja. Esto se llama disonancia cognitiva



¿Perder las mejores fuerzas militares en Kiev? 
Tu viste Rambo y te lo creíste.
Del convoy destruido haciendo vudú ni hablo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿Perder las mejores fuerzas militares en Kiev?
> Tu viste Rambo y te lo creíste.
> Del convoy destruido haciendo vudú ni hablo.



Supongo que fueron a kiev a toda velocidad a tomar un cola cao. Los convoys rusos de kilómetros dirección kiev eran fake new de la cía. Una finta para despistar


----------



## sonotone (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Nadie dice que Trump sea "bueno". Sólo que es "menos malo" y en cualquier caso, bastante menos lesivo para nuestros intereses. Asumo que el interés de todos es no tener una puta guerra en Europa.



Pues analistas norteamericanos como Scott Ritter afirman que la guerra en Europa contra Rusia es uno de los objetivos de la administración neocon que maneja al partido demócrata de Biden. Lo cual tiene lógica: primero te fuerzo a que me compres armas (la UE), después fuerzo una guerra en Europa contra Rusia y repito el esquema de la II WW. Es un Win-Win.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jul 2022)

Pues tiene un aire a Ratzinger...


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Pues analistas norteamericanos como Scott Ritter afirman que la guerra en Europa contra Rusia es uno de los objetivos de la administración neocon que maneja al partido demócrata de Biden. Lo cual tiene lógica: primero te fuerzo a que me compres armas, después fuerzo una guerra en Europa y repito el esquema de la II WW. Es un Win-Win.



Scott Ritter es un propagandista de Rt. 0 credibilidad


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hoy en el inmundo me encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se le puede creer a los ukros?
Mienten hasta por deporte.
6 kaliber? parece mucho


----------



## sonotone (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Scott Ritter es un propagandista de Rt. 0 credibilidad



Lo que es creible y lo que no ya lo decido yo, gracias. No necesito tu mercancia.


----------



## pgas (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Tranquilos que en 2024 llega Trump y llega la paz
> 
> 
> Trump en Siria, robar el petróleo y apoyar islamistas, lo mismo que Obama. Que Hillary hubiese metido al ejército no hace bueno a Trump. Esos son los hechos. Lo que es de risa es que se diga a malas con Irán y creamos que contemporizo en Siria, total contradicción. Estamos hablando que Trump, un sionista declarado que permitió a Netanyahu todo, a la vez permitió cierta paz en Siria  .
> ...




exactamente, no le parecía mal darles un poco de "paz" a sus vasallos kurdos en el cementerio, por gracia de su hamijo, el sultan

además, estar a buenas con Rusia no es expulsar decenas de diplomáticos rusos de una tacada el primer mes de su mandato, o bombardear a su aliado sirio y expandir la NATO en su primer año,

_“Sin mostrar públicamente su opinión sobre la membresía de Montenegro, el 11 de abril Trump firmó la aprobación de Estados Unidos.
Montenegro estará… señalando a otros aspirantes a la OTAN que la puerta a la membresía en la comunidad de naciones euroatlánticas permanece abierta y que los países de los Balcanes Occidentales son libres de elegir su propio futuro y seleccionar a sus propios socios sin interferencia o intimidación externa, ”, dijo la Casa Blanca en un comunicado . “Estados Unidos trabajará para fortalecer aún más nuestra ya sólida relación con Montenegro y espera dar la bienvenida formalmente al país como el vigésimo noveno miembro de la Alianza de la OTAN. “_









Trump signed a Congress-approved expansion of NATO over Russia’s objections and his own campaign…


Despite concerns from the left that President Trump and his administration are just tools of Vladimir Putin and the Kremlin, Trump quietly…




govtrackinsider.com





peores fueron la retirada del tratado INF, el de cielos abiertos, dejar el START en el alero, etc ... siguiendo la señera tradición wasintoniana de no respetar ningún tratado indio

y esto hablando solo de Rusia, para Iran fue una pesadilla sionazi


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

La chorrada del día... y tal  
:


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Que se le puede creer a los ukros?
> Mienten hasta por deporte.
> 6 kaliber? parece mucho




 mienten mas que los pescadores con caña a los amigotes en el pacobar.
....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La chorrada del día... y tal
> :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116030



Por eso en las redes sociales rusas lo llaman ВойнаZ…es un guiño interesante…

En occidente lo de la Z no lo sabe la mayoría…


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

EEUU empieza a flojear. Salen a la palestra los mercenarios.


_*"EEUU apela a Rusia pidiendo reconocer a los mercenarios en Ucrania como combatientes,
dijo el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Ryabkov, a los periodistas.
"Hubo una cierta señal de la parte estadounidense, centrada principalmente en el hecho 
de que estas personas deben ser clasificadas como combatientes en el sentido de las *_
*Convenciones de Ginebra, deben estar sujetas a obligaciones específicas",*









США просили признать наемников на Украине комбатантами, заявил Рябков


США обращались к России с просьбой признать наемников на Украине комбатантами, рассказал журналистам заместитель министра иностранных дел Сергей Рябков. РИА Новости, 08.07.2022




ria.ru


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jul 2022)

Como es posible que esten tan cerca ? 
Son los paracaidistas detras de la línea del frente?


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Kharkiv a las 14.00 horas del 8 de julio de 2022*

▪ En dirección a Kharkiv, las AFU siguen manteniendo la línea Udy - Prudyanka - Russkie Tishki - Verkhny Saltov.

▪ Los drones de reconocimiento operaron en los alrededores de Petrovka, Peremohy, Prudyanka y Udy para descubrir los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Un equipo de reconocimiento fue enviado a la zona de Sosnovka, realizando movimientos en la zona del bosque.

▪ Unidades de artillería atacaron posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Sosnovka, Novaya Kazachya y Velikiy Burluk.

▪ Las tropas rusas atacaron las instalaciones de las AFU en Kharkiv, Udi, Verkhniy y Stary Saltov, Petrovka, Russkie Tishki, Husarovka, Chepel, Volobuyevka y Bohodukhov.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas llevaron a cabo el minado de los accesos a los asentamientos de Shestakovo, Pisarevka y Peremog.

▪ Los ciudadanos de Odnorobivka y Oleksandrivka están siendo reclutados a la fuerza en las filas de las AFU y enviados a campos de entrenamiento al norte de Kharkiv.

La situación en la región de Kharkiv no ha cambiado significativamente. Las unidades de las AFU mantienen una defensa posicional debido a la falta de reservas suficientes para una contraofensiva.

Los principales esfuerzos de las tropas ucranianas se centran en descubrir las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de la línea de contacto y en llevar a cabo ataques puntuales contra los objetivos identificados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

Un miy buen articulo, largo hablando un poco de todo.

*Las aguas morales de Ucrania se vuelven más turbias y sangrientas (Asiatimes)*
Por ANDREW SALMON

Mientras Ucrania y Rusia se pelean por la moral en el tribunal de la opinión pública mundial, Israel ha dirigido un lenguaje inusualmente poco diplomático al embajador de Ucrania en Alemania.

La semana pasada, en una entrevista,* el principal enviado de Kiev en Berlín, Andriy Melnyk, comparó al nacionalista ucraniano de la época de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Stepan Bandera, con Robin Hood y afirmó que "no fue un asesino en masa de judíos y polacos"*.

En Ucrania, Bandera es una figura enormemente divisiva, pero la opinión del embajador choca con la narrativa histórica dominante: que la organización de Bandera, la Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos, que se puso del lado de los nazis, hizo exactamente eso.

*"Las declaraciones del embajador ucraniano son una distorsión de los hechos históricos, un menosprecio del Holocausto y un insulto a los que fueron asesinados por Bandera y su gente", dijo la embajada israelí en comentarios recogidos por el medio alemán Die Welt. 

"Las declaraciones no sólo socavan los valores que todos apreciamos y en los que creemos, sino que también socavan la valiente lucha del pueblo ucraniano por vivir según los valores democráticos y en paz"*, dijo según el informe.

Melnyk ya había provocado polémica al visitar la tumba de Bandera, pero no es el único que siente admiración. En Lviv hay una estatua de Bandera y algunas tropas ucranianas lo idolatran tanto que llevan tatuajes con su imagen.

En medio del "sturm und drang" de la actual guerra que asola Ucrania, *la disputa verbal en Berlín recibió una cobertura mínima en los medios de comunicación en lengua inglesa.*

Esto no debería sorprender. Se está poniendo de manifiesto una división dentro de Occidente en cuanto al apoyo a Ucrania. La anglosfera, Europa del Este y los países bálticos han surgido como entusiastas defensores de Ucrania. *El núcleo de Europa Occidental -Francia, Alemania e Italia-, aunque lo apoya, es más moderado.*

Esto supone un reto para Kiev. Mantener y aumentar el apoyo de Occidente es fundamental -de hecho, existencial- para Ucrania.

Las guerras no se ganan simplemente matando y destruyendo, sino también rompiendo la voluntad de lucha del otro bando. Aunque tanto Moscú como Kiev deben mantener sus respectivas voluntades nacionales, Ucrania tiene una vulnerabilidad añadida, ya que carece de los vastos recursos y de la base militar-industrial de Rusia.

*A medida que se agotan sus existencias de municiones y armas del bloque soviético, Kiev está cortejando desesperadamente a Occidente para que le proporcione armas y municiones modernas.* La ayuda más visible se ha visto en el equipamiento de sus fuerzas, pero la formación también es muy importante, dado que *las filas de su ejército profesional están siendo diezmadas por los pulverizadores combates en el Donbás.*

La reciente caída de las ciudades de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk supone la pérdida de toda la región de Luhansk. Sin embargo, Kiev ha sido bendecido con algunas buenas noticias recientes: Las armas de precisión de largo alcance suministradas por Occidente han tenido un impacto estratégico, más que táctico.

La guerra de la información que se libra en el tribunal de la opinión pública también es fundamental. Aunque el combate en el campo de batalla es fluido, *Ucrania ha ganado hasta ahora la lucha narrativa que mantiene a las políticas occidentales de su lado.*

Es una lucha continua: Necesita mantener comprometida a la voluble opinión pública occidental. En este sentido, los comentarios de Melnyk suponen un raro paso en falso por parte de Kiev.

Pero no son las únicas señales inquietantes procedentes de Ucrania, que según la mayoría de los medios de comunicación occidentales se presenta como "los buenos". Pero los verdaderos crímenes de guerra, ampliamente documentados en el bando ruso, no sólo son cometidos por las fuerzas de Kiev, sino que están siendo filmados y distribuidos en las redes sociales.

*Asia Times ha revisado imágenes aparentemente creíbles de prisioneros de guerra rusos atados a los que los soldados ucranianos disparan a través de las piernas.

Un vídeo aún más perturbador muestra a tropas rusas tendidas en una carretera con largos regueros de sangre saliendo de sus gargantas acuchilladas, siendo rematadas con ráfagas disparadas a sus cuerpos crispados mientras los soldados ucranianos se ríen y se felicitan entre sí.

Asia Times no puede confirmar de forma independiente la legitimidad de las imágenes, pero los veteranos de combate que las han visto están convencidos de su autenticidad.*

Los presuntos autores de esta atrocidad al estilo del ISIS han sido identificados por fuentes en lengua rusa como* georgianos que sirven en el Regimiento Azov.* La unidad apareció por primera vez como un paramilitar de extrema derecha y posteriormente se incorporó a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, donde fue declarada persona non grata por los instructores de la OTAN.

Durante los combates del Donbás que se desencadenaron en 2014, y durante la guerra actual, Azov demostró ser unos combatientes eficaces, sobre todo como columna vertebral de la condenada defensa de Mariupol.

Los medios de comunicación occidentales han tomado nota de las controversias que rodean a Azov y a una unidad afín, Kraken, pero a menudo les restan importancia. Por ejemplo, *un artículo del periódico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Estados Unidos, Stars and Stripes, hace referencia a ellos, pero en gran medida con admiración: Kraken se está convirtiendo en "la banda de voluntarios más famosa de Ucrania"*.

Las imágenes rusas tomadas tras la caída de Mariupol muestran a los miembros de Azov que se han rendido con tatuajes de Bandera, así como con simbología nazi.

Incluso dentro de la unidad, es posible que se entienda que esto no va a funcionar bien en Occidente. Probablemente en consideración a la munición que ofrece a los propagandistas rusos, *Azov se deshizo el mes pasado de su insignia "Wolfsangel", un diseño utilizado por, entre otras unidades nazis en tiempos de guerra, la 2ª División Panzer de las SS.*

Todavía se debate qué proporción de miembros de Azov son derechistas duros. Y Asia Times no puede confirmar que los degolladores grabados sean miembros de Azov.

Pero las imágenes parecen totalmente legítimas y han circulado por Internet en círculos militares y de veteranos. Un antiguo oficial estadounidense que sirvió en múltiples misiones de combate se mostró consternado.

*"Como oficiales del ejército estadounidense, se nos adoctrina para prevenir, detener, denunciar y castigar cualquier acto de crimen de guerra contra civiles y combatientes enemigos"*, dijo el ex oficial estadounidense David Park a Asia Times. *"Esto no es sólo una cuestión de moral y ética, sino que sirve a un propósito práctico: las atrocidades en tiempos de guerra tienden a ser correspondidas muy rápidamente, y con interés, por ambos bandos".*

Sin embargo, un artículo reciente sobre crímenes de guerra aparecido en estas páginas señala que *"...las atrocidades, lejos de ser aberraciones, son resultados probables de la guerra". *

De hecho, algunos combatientes ven el lado positivo de la barbarie.

Uno de los oficiales de combate más notorios de la Alemania nazi, Joachim Peiper -adjunto de Heinrich Himmler y coronel de las Waffen SS de la Alemania nazi- escribió en una carta desde el frente: *"La mala reputación tiene su utilidad*".

El propio Peiper estuvo implicado en crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, Italia y Bélgica, mientras que las Waffen SS emprendían constantemente represalias contra la población civil como táctica de choque para desalentar la actividad partisana.

Más recientemente, el ISIS ha cometido, filmado y difundido atrocidades horripilantes al desplegar el terror como arma psicológica.

Para los ciudadanos occidentales es preocupante que la barbarie en las zonas de combate no se limite a las SS o a los terroristas fundamentalistas islámicos.

*Individuos de unidades que están en la cúspide de los ejércitos de sus respectivas naciones -los SEAL de la Marina de Estados Unidos y el Regimiento SAS de Australia- han sido juzgados por asesinatos ilegales durante la "Guerra contra el Terror"*. Aunque el Regimiento Azov no es una unidad de operaciones especiales propiamente dicha, goza de reputación en Ucrania como una formación de primera línea.

La negación del Holocausto por parte de cualquier funcionario del gobierno es preocupante. La existencia de unidades formadas con simpatías neonazis dentro del ejército de cualquier nación democrática es chocante, al igual que las atrocidades filmadas.

Sin embargo, es cuestionable el peso moral de estas cuestiones en comparación con la colosal escala de muerte y destrucción causada en Ucrania por los invasores rusos revanchistas que libran una guerra de elección.

Hasta el 26 de junio, las Naciones Unidas habían registrado 4.731 civiles muertos y 5.900 heridos. Son datos verificados: las cifras reales, según la ONU, son "considerablemente más altas". 

Kiev está calculando el coste de los daños físicos para Ucrania: Las organizaciones de ayuda citan que estas cifras ya superan los 100.000 millones de dólares. Según la ONU, más de 5,4 millones de ucranianos se han registrado en Europa como refugiados.

Un reciente comentario del think tank militar Royal United Services Institute señala que lo que está en juego es más fundamental que lo que algunos líderes occidentales enmarcan como un duelo entre democracia y autoritarismo: *"Se trata de una guerra instigada por los 'poderosos' contra un país vecino 'débil'... lo que está fundamentalmente en juego es cómo debe responder la comunidad internacional a ese intento de cambiar el statu quo por la fuerza"*.

Y las atrocidades no son sólo de un lado: Las tropas rusas capturadas en los tribunales ucranianos se han declarado culpables de crímenes de guerra.

Estos hechos y análisis aportan datos a la maquinaria de la guerra de la información de Kiev, que formula y ofrece su relato a Occidente. No es de extrañar que estas macrocrueldades de la gran guerra superen las microcrueldades de algunas tropas ucranianas.

Y Ucrania tiene un comunicador estrella al frente del país. El presidente Volodymr Zelenksy, ridiculizado por los rusos como actor de comedia, ha hecho gala de su talento dramático, se ha vestido de caqui y ha asumido el papel de defensor acosado y apasionado.

Ha sido una transición eficaz. Líderes y celebridades occidentales han acudido a su capital para fotografiarse; ningún líder en los tiempos modernos ha sido invitado a una videoconferencia con tantas legislaturas.


Como guerrero de la información, Zelensky ha derrotado a su oponente de forma sangrienta. Esto es notable, ya que el presidente Vladimir Putin tiene dos décadas de conocimientos geopolíticos en su haber, y no se queda atrás cuando se trata de mensajes.

*Desde el punto de vista geopolítico, uno de sus principales casus belli -la amenaza que supone la expansión de la OTAN para Rusia- ha sido regurgitado nada menos que por el Papa Francisco.* Desde el punto de vista de las relaciones públicas, se ganó la aprobación de los populistas cuando se le filmó humillando a un oligarca corrupto, mientras que su machismo sin camisa ha ganado prestigio entre los que admiran a los políticos con testosterona.

Pero en la guerra de Ucrania, cuando se trata de la opinión pública occidental, nada de esto ha servido.

Incluso cuando Putin ha defendido su emotiva narrativa de "desnazificación" -afirmando que mientras muchas naciones, incluida Rusia, sufren de grupos e individuos neonazis, sólo en Ucrania esos grupos realizan desfiles públicos y se incorporan a las fuerzas armadas del Estado- Putin aparece a la defensiva, enfadado y gruñón.

*Los rusos reflexivos están perturbados por sus fracasos en la guerra de la información. Un periodista ruso le dijo a este escritor durante la fase inicial de la guerra que Moscú estaba errando al no poner más esfuerzo en promover su narrativa en inglés.*

Esto puede estar cambiando. *Un informe reciente de Sky News señala que Rusia, este fin de semana, distribuyó rápidamente imágenes subtituladas en inglés de la captura de Lisychansk.*

Esto es importante, ya que la guerra de información del "poder blando" tiene un impacto directo en el campo de batalla del "poder duro" en términos de información, suministro de armas y ayuda para el entrenamiento.

En la primera fase de la guerra, las armas suministradas por Occidente fueron fundamentales para que Ucrania pudiera defender con éxito su capital, una fase del combate marcada por los errores operativos rusos que las tropas ucranianas aprovecharon al máximo.

Anticipando aparentemente una operación de decapitación seguida de una ocupación, los vehículos rusos se desplegaron, de forma no táctica, sobre el asfalto debido al deshielo primaveral, que hacía casi imposible la maniobra fuera de la carretera. Las columnas rusas fueron fácilmente emboscadas por ucranianos armados con armas antiblindaje suministradas por Occidente.

Esa fase de la guerra ya ha terminado. *En la segunda fase en curso, Moscú está arrasando el Donbás, un objetivo territorial clave para Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, está persiguiendo el objetivo de "desmilitarización" de Putin, diezmando las mejores tropas de Ucrania con una potencia de fuego masiva.*

Aunque la retirada en contacto con el enemigo es la operación más arriesgada en la guerra, y los ucranianos están en una posición estratégicamente vulnerable, la están manejando con maestría. 

Las tropas rusas no sólo no están aprovechando la vulnerabilidad del frente ucraniano -rodeado por tres lados- sino que se ven obligadas a luchar en ciudades donde su ventaja artillera queda en parte invalidada.

Pero indiscutiblemente, Rusia está ganando la guerra en estos momentos. Esto se debe en parte a que Occidente ha tardado en conceder a Ucrania el armamento avanzado que necesita ahora.

*Una de las razones es práctica. Muchas de las armas antitanque de hombro enviadas en los primeros meses de la guerra -los NLAW británicos, los LAW estadounidenses, los panzerfaust alemanes- eran pequeñas y fáciles de transportar, relativamente baratas y fáciles de usar, y requerían un entrenamiento mínimo.*

*Los sistemas de artillería, en cambio, son enormes, difíciles de transportar y caros, y requieren tropas especializadas para su manejo.*

La cuestión es, pues, doble: ¿cómo puede Occidente desplegar eficazmente los grandes cañones y formar a los soldados ucranianos en su uso?

Más y mejores armas, combinadas con los datos de puntería que proporciona Occidente, erosionarían la ventaja de la potencia de fuego de Rusia. Un adiestramiento eficaz podría hacer que la ventaja de los efectivos pasara del ejército profesional ruso a la masa movilizada de Ucrania.

Y en medio de las recientes malas noticias para Ucrania, con las crecientes derrotas en el Donbás, ha habido recientes rayos de esperanza. Mientras que Rusia utiliza su artillería de forma táctica, Ucrania ha utilizado recientemente la artillería de precisión de largo alcance con efecto estratégico.

Según se informa, un ataque de un sistema de artillería de cohetes HIMARS de largo alcance suministrado por Estados Unidos destruyó el puesto de mando ruso que supervisaba el distrito crítico de Izium. Y, según se informa, una combinación de drones y artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Francia ha hecho insostenible la Isla de la Serpiente, obligando a las unidades rusas a abandonarla.

Dado que la isla frente a Odessa ha estado en disputa desde las primeras horas de la guerra, este último acontecimiento tiene una gran importancia. Rusia ha manifestado su intención de apoderarse de un corredor del Mar Negro hacia Transnistria. Esto supondría un desastre para Ucrania, que perdería todo el acceso al mar.

Sin embargo, la tenaz resistencia en el Donbás está cerrando la ventana de oportunidad del Kremlin. En otoño, la temporada de campaña termina hasta que el suelo vuelve a endurecerse con las heladas de invierno.

Si las fuerzas de Kiev pueden reocupar y armar la Isla de la Serpiente con misiles antibuque, es cuestionable que la flota rusa del Mar Negro pueda unirse a la lucha por el litoral de Ucrania.

*El resultado de la guerra depende de la lucha por el tiempo y los recursos, materiales y humanos. Dado que Ucrania depende de Occidente tanto para el armamento como para la formación correspondiente, debe seguir ganando la guerra de la información y mantener a la opinión pública y a las políticas occidentales emocionalmente comprometidas.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU empieza a flojear. Salen a la palestra los mercenarios.
> 
> 
> _*"EEUU apela a Rusia pidiendo reconocer a los mercenarios en Ucrania como combatientes,
> ...



Pueden terminar cantando a cambio de que no los ejecuten…se nota el pánico en occidente…


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

El Consejo de la Federación ha aprobado una ley para castigar con hasta siete años de cárcel la salida no autorizada de Rusia de ciudadanos que hayan accedido a secretos de Estado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*Las principales declaraciones del presidente en una reunión con la dirección de la Duma y los jefes de las facciones:*

▪El llamado Occidente colectivo, liderado por Estados Unidos, lleva décadas comportándose de forma extremadamente agresiva con Rusia. Nuestras propuestas para un sistema de seguridad igualitario en Europa han sido rechazadas. Se rechazan las iniciativas de colaboración en materia de defensa antimisiles. Las advertencias sobre la inaceptabilidad de la ampliación de la OTAN, especialmente a costa de las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, han sido ignoradas. Incluso la propia idea de la posible integración de Rusia en esta misma alianza de la OTAN, en lo que entonces parecía ser una relación sin nubes con la OTAN, parecía absurda para sus miembros. ¿Y por qué? Porque simplemente no necesitan un país como Rusia, por eso. Por eso apoyaron el terrorismo, el separatismo en Rusia, las fuerzas destructivas internas y la "quinta columna" en nuestro país. Todos ellos recibieron y siguen recibiendo el apoyo incondicional de este mismo colectivo occidental.


▪ Ellos [Occidente] deberían haberse dado cuenta de que ya han perdido desde el mismo comienzo de nuestra operación militar especial, porque su comienzo significa también el comienzo de una ruptura cardinal del orden mundial a la manera estadounidense. Este es el comienzo de la transición del egocentrismo liberal-globalista estadounidense a un mundo verdaderamente multipolar, un mundo basado no en reglas egoístas autoinventadas tras las cuales no hay más que una lucha por la hegemonía, no en un doble rasero hipócrita, sino en el derecho internacional, en la auténtica soberanía de los pueblos y las civilizaciones, en su voluntad de vivir su destino histórico, sus valores y tradiciones y de construir una cooperación basada en la democracia, la justicia y la igualdad de derechos. Y debemos entender que este proceso ya no puede detenerse.

▪Aunque quiero decir y subrayar: tenemos muchos partidarios, incluso en los propios Estados Unidos, y en Europa, y más aún en otros continentes y otros países, y cada vez serán más, no cabe duda. Una vez más, incluso en los países que siguen siendo satélites de los EE.UU. existe una creciente comprensión de que la obediencia ciega de sus élites gobernantes al soberano no se corresponde, por regla general, con sus intereses nacionales y, la mayoría de las veces, simplemente los contradice radicalmente. Con el aumento de estos sentimientos en la sociedad, al final todo el mundo tendrá que hacer cuentas.

▪Occidente, que en su día declaró principios de la democracia como la libertad de expresión, el pluralismo, el respeto a otras opiniones, está degenerando ahora en todo lo contrario: el totalitarismo. Incluye la censura, el cierre de medios de comunicación y el trato arbitrario a periodistas y personalidades. Esta práctica de prohibición se extiende no sólo al espacio informativo, sino también a la política, la cultura, la educación, el arte... a todas las esferas de la vida pública de los países occidentales. Además, este modelo -el modelo del liberalismo totalitario, incluida la notoria cultura de la abolición, de las prohibiciones totales- lo están imponiendo en todo el mundo, lo están intentando imponer.

▪ Lo que me gustaría señalar es que el país está viviendo una vida normal y tranquila -verano, temporada de vacaciones, vida cultural, exposiciones- y los chicos están trabajando allí bajo las balas, ¿sabes? Arriesgan su vida y pierden a sus compañeros en la batalla por el bien de la patria. Por eso me dirijo a ustedes, los diputados. La consolidación de la sociedad es muy importante, pero necesitamos una agenda nacional de apoyo a las Fuerzas Armadas. Es muy importante que nuestros soldados sientan este apoyo. Les dará fuerza. Y es muy importante para conseguir el resultado final. Se conseguirá en cualquier caso, no hay duda de ello. Pero será más fácil para nuestros chicos trabajar, llevar a cabo misiones de combate si sienten el apoyo y el aliento de nuestra patria, el apoyo de nuestro pueblo detrás de ellos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización en Ucrania a las 11.00 horas del 08 de julio de 2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:*
1.
Lysychansk-Sverodonetsk.
Continúa el reagrupamiento de las tropas en dirección a Seversko-Soldarsk y Artemivsk. Se está llevando a cabo un barrido del terreno, aún no se han recapturado todos los grupos rezagados de las AFU. Las ciudades siguen siendo bombardeadas por la artillería de las AFU.
2.
Seversk.
Combate cerca de Grigorovka y Verkhnekamenskoye. Las AFU se mostraron dispuestas a luchar por Seversk y no tienen intención de entregar la ciudad sin luchar.
Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas comienzan a sondear la cadena de asentamientos entre Seversk y Soledar para ver la posibilidad de rodear Seversk desde el sur.
3.
Artemivsk.
Lucha en la zona de Klinovoye, así como por Pokrovskoye.
El enemigo todavía tiene Kodema y Semigorje.
4.
Soledar.
Lucha por Berestovoye y Belogorovka.
Tras la captura de Sporny, cabe esperar una "reducción" gradual del frente desde el norte hacia Soledar.
5.
Avdeevka.
No hay cambios significativos. Combates posicionales cerca de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka, sin avances hacia Krasnohorivka.
Lucha en las afueras de Nueva York.
El enemigo está bombardeando intensamente Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasinovataya y Makeyevka.
Hay ataques a depósitos de municiones, depósitos de combustible y ubicaciones de unidades del LNR en lo profundo del territorio de la DPR y del LNR.
6.
Ugledar.
Tras un intento infructuoso de ataque por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, el frente cerca de Pavlovka, Shevchenko y Yegorovka se estabilizó y los combates volvieron a ser posicionales.
Cerca de Marinka y Novomikhailovka, no hubo cambios significativos.
7.
Sloviansk.
Combate cerca de Dolyna, Krasnopolye, Bogorodichnoye y Sidorov.
El frente del noroeste está a 8-10 km de las afueras de Slovyansk. Los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra Sloviansk y Kramatorsk se han intensificado.
8.
Kharkiv.
Combates posicionales al norte y noroeste de la ciudad cerca de Udy, Tsupovka, Dementyevka, Verkhniye Prokhody, Verkhniy Saltov.
Se lanzan ataques regulares contra objetivos en Kharkiv, Chuguev y Zolochiv. El enemigo espera que entren en combate nuevas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y que avancen hasta las afueras del norte de Kharkiv. Sin embargo, aún no se espera un asalto a la ciudad.
9.
Mykolaiv.
Posición de lucha en las direcciones de Nikolaev, Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.
Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan consolidar su dominio en el asentamiento de Potyomkino y crear los requisitos para nuevas acciones ofensivas.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están atacando activamente objetivos en Mykolaiv y cerca de Kryvyi Rih.
Las AFU no lograron montar una ofensiva significativa sobre Kherson a pesar de todos los intentos.
10.
Odessa.
En medio de los ataques en curso contra objetivos en la región de Odessa, las AFU realizaron una esperada operación fotográfica en la Isla de la Serpiente, recibieron varios ataques en el desembarco y se retiraron. La isla sigue en la zona gris.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigplac (8 Jul 2022)

¿Y que van a cantar? acaso saben algo que no se sepa? 




Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pueden terminar cantando a cambio de que no los ejecuten…se nota el pánico en occidente…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> ¿Y que van a cantar? acaso saben algo que no se sepa?



Bueno, bueno…en las guerras modernas hay trucos como en las antiguas que tardan en llegar al público…y estos seguro que saben algo que le interesa al Pentágono que no se divulgue…


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

__





Conab pronostica cosecha de trigo de Brasil en récord de 9 millones de toneladas en 2022






www.msn.com













Rusia podría obtener una cosecha récord de trigo en 2022


Rusia podría obtener una cosecha récord de trigo este año, según las previsiones del Centro Común de Investigación (JRC) de la Comisión Europea, que apunta a un volumen de 88,8 millones de toneladas




www.agropopular.com


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU empieza a flojear. Salen a la palestra los mercenarios.
> 
> 
> _*"EEUU apela a Rusia pidiendo reconocer a los mercenarios en Ucrania como combatientes,
> ...



Vamos que empiezan a llegar demasiados exsoldados en cajas de pino. ¿como no piden a las exrepúblicas lo mismo?


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Trump no es una hipótesis, estuvo 4 años gobernando. A buenas con Rusia, a malas con Irán y bravucón con China. Muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el negro, muchísimas menos bombas lanzadas que el pederasta demente, y por omisión, permitió cierta paz en Siria. Posiblemente hubiera desplazado el eje del conflicto a la región Asia-Pacífico y en este continente estaríamos bastante mejor.
> 
> Por otra parte, si tan igual es a los demócratas, habrían aceptado su victoria y no lo habrían tumbado con un fraude y el subsiguiente golpe de estado.



Las élites yankis no son monolíticas. Hay cientos de lobbies, cada uno con sus intereses. Los que controlan a Trump son los nativistas evangélicos que quieren convertir USA en una aldea amish. Pero el bienestar y la riqueza de todos ellos, a la que no va a renunciar de buen grado ninguno, dependen de que USA siga succionando recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro y para eso hay que hacer lo que hay que hacer: Puesto que en buena lid es imposible ganar a los chinos hay que sembrar el caos en el mundo y ponerles todos los palos en las ruedas que puedan. Lo que el imperio hace ahora con Biden en Ucrania lo haría también con Trump en Ucrania mismo o en cualquier otra parte: enmerdar el mundo.

Con respecto al pacifista Trump:

.- No se fue de Siria y continiuó activamente la guerra
.- No se fue de Ucrania y continuó armando hasta los dientes a los ucranianos.
.- No se fue de Afganistán y les tiro la bomba más gorda del mundo

Los imperios tienen sus dinámicas y sus inercias que son totalmente independientes de los emperadores.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo leo los comentarios con respeto siempre y más los suyos pues incluso muchos en los que pone a raya salidas de tono y barbaridades de otros foreros podrían ser míos o incluso se adelantó.
> 
> Sin embargo he de decir que en este tema ud , con todo el respeto pues no es mi intención insultar ni lo fue en el anterior, parece que tiene una fé diría que parece religiosa con lo de esta matemática. Y lo digo por su reacción.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su post y más en mi caso que soy de letras.
Yo cuando veo lo de los infalibles modelos matemáticos para predecir el apocalipis me acuerdo del Imperial College y los 500.000 muertos por coronavirus en España....  
Qué le voy a hacer, no soy creyente pero me quedo con el de San Juan, con sus ángeles y trompetas etc....


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Como es posible que esten tan cerca ?
> Son los paracaidistas detras de la línea del frente?



Seguramente sean vehiculos abandonados en retiradas, quizas averiados , en una zona donde el enemigo puede contraatacar y recuperarlos es lógico destruirlos si son blancos con mucho valor como es el caso.

Lo que no entiendo es que un tio que este metido en el fregado dispare a misiles a esa distancia. Por la caja de munición , no es un AK, es algun tipo de PK podria retirarse 50, 100 m y el resultado seria el mismo.

Lo que queda claro es la cantidad de sistemas AA que se quedo Ucrania del antiguo ejercito rojo. Por eso me hace gracia que la comparen con Irak o Siria.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

¿Es confiable esa cifra?. En los ejercicios que hizo el ejército ruso antes de la invasión, tenían movilizados a más de 200k (creo recordar) alrededor de la frontera. Luego, tras el fracaso de la caída rápida del régimen, empezó la segunda fase con la entrada de todas esas tropas en ucrania. 
Me resulta difícil creer que rusa tenga menos de 90k soldados en Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Así que, el 'pequeño 'Blinken, se niega a hacerse fotos con los del G-20 en Bali por Lavrov.
Ese tipo de cabreos dice mucho del nerviosismo y debikidad en la metrópoli imperial. 
Están peor de lo que parece.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Jul 2022)

Mohammed is the most popular name for boys born in the UK in 2022, writes the Independent


----------



## Yomateix (8 Jul 2022)

Después de tanto culpar a Rusia y tratarlo todo como una conspiración de Rusia que no quería enviar gas y que lo de la pieza era mentira....resulta que si era cierto que la turbina la tenían en Canadá y que se negaban a devolverla debido a las sanciones que ellos mismos han impuesto a Rusia. Es decir Canadá (Y Occidente) impiden que envien el gas y la culpa era de Rusia. Y aún sabiendo que hasta que no devuelvan la turbina no funcionará al 100%, siguen sin enviarla....han tomado la decisión.....de enviarla algún día, no se sabe cuando. Evidentemente será pronto, pero por las presiones de Alemania.


El Gobierno ruso ha asegurado este viernes que si Canadá devuelve la turbina del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 que la gasista rusa Gazprom envió a reparar, Rusia aumentará el suministro de gas a Europa por esa vía. Esa eventualidad puede producirse en breve, según el Gobierno alemán, el mayor perjudicado por la reducción del flujo de gas ruso por ese tubo, que ha detectado *“señales positivas” desde Canadá en cuanto al envío de la pieza*.

El mes pasado, Gazprom redujo un 60% el suministro de gas por el Nord Stream 1, un gasoducto que discurre por el Báltico y que provee fundamentalmente a Alemania y, después, a Italia y Francia. La excusa fue que una turbina enviada a Canadá para ser reparada no había sido devuelta por Siemens debido a las sanciones económicas impuestas a Rusia por Occidente. Alemania descalificó esa excusa y afirmó que la rebaja del suministro se debía a razones políticas.

Este viernes, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, ha asegurado que aumentará el suministro por el Nord Stream si se les devuelve la pieza y ha negado que Moscú use el gas como arma.

Según ha declarado a Reuters u*n portavoz del Gobierno alemán, Berlín ha recibido una señal positiva desde Canadá sobre la devolución de la turbina del Nord Stream 1, pero no ha podido asegurar que la pieza haya iniciado su camino de vuelta*. Reuters informó ayer, citando una fuente cercana al asunto que la decisión de enviar la turbina de vuelta a Rusia ya se ha tomado.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Es confiable esa cifra?. En los ejercicios que hizo el ejército ruso antes de la invasión, tenían movilizados a más de 200k (creo recordar) alrededor de la frontera. Luego, tras el fracaso de la caída rápida del régimen, empezó la segunda fase con la entrada de todas esas tropas en ucrania.
> Me resulta difícil creer que rusa tenga menos de 90k soldados en Ucrania.



Una parte de esos 200.000 se quedaron en Bielorrusia por si la OTAN reaccionaba. Otra parte es la retaguardia de los que entran, logistica, misiles, hospitales , inteligencia , tropas AA que no pasan la frontera pero combaten más alla de ella etc....

Los rusos tienen poquisima gente en esto. Yo creo que es un error mayusculo de Putin. Pero si solo quiere las republicas, este sistema lento se las va a dar igual y no corre riesgos. 

Por el eso el tio se sonreia ayer , y decia que no estan en modo serio.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pueden terminar cantando a cambio de que no los ejecuten…se nota el pánico en occidente…



Pienso que lo importante de esto es el miedo inducido a los próximos candidatos a mercenario. Una cosa es jugársela en el campo de batalla, siempre te queda el recurso de rendirte si lo ves muy feo. Pero si ya te dicen que si te pillan te fusilan... pues ya no parece tan buen la idea de ganarse una pasta gansa matando rusos.


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Una parte de esos 200.000 se quedaron en Bielorrusia por si la OTAN reaccionaba. Otra parte es la retaguardia de los que entran, logistica, misiles, hospitales , inteligencia , tropas AA que no pasan la frontera pero combaten más alla de ella etc....
> 
> Los rusos tienen poquisima gente en esto. Yo creo que es un error mayusculo de Putin. Pero si solo quiere las republicas, este sistema lento se las va a dar igual y no corre riesgos.
> 
> Por el eso el tio se sonreia ayer , y decia que no estan en modo serio.



cómo sólo se queden con el Donbas, en pocos años van a tener una más gorda


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Después de tanto culpar a Rusia y tratarlo todo como una conspiración de Rusia que no quería enviar gas y que lo de la pieza era mentira....resulta que si era cierto que la turbina la tenían en Canadá y que se negaban a devolverla debido a las sanciones que ellos mismos han impuesto a Rusia. Es decir Canadá (Y Occidente) impiden que envien el gas y la culpa era de Rusia. Y aún sabiendo que hasta que no devuelvan la turbina no funcionará al 100%, siguen sin enviarla....han tomado la decisión.....de enviarla algún día, no se sabe cuando. Evidentemente será pronto, pero por las presiones de Alemania.
> 
> 
> El Gobierno ruso ha asegurado este viernes que si Canadá devuelve la turbina del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 que la gasista rusa Gazprom envió a reparar, Rusia aumentará el suministro de gas a Europa por esa vía. Esa eventualidad puede producirse en breve, según el Gobierno alemán, el mayor perjudicado por la reducción del flujo de gas ruso por ese tubo, que ha detectado *“señales positivas” desde Canadá en cuanto al envío de la pieza*.
> ...



Bueno, por si acaso o coincidiendo, el mayor oleoducto del mundo perdió su capacidad de suministrar gas a Europa. Ese que no suministra gas ruso pero que pasa por Rusia e su camino a Europa, ese que no sancionaron... y que ya no recuerdo como se llama.

No tiene que ver, salvo que suministra y da paso a un oleoducto y un gaseoducto a China pero¿ que pasó con Kazajstán?


----------



## UsufructO (8 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Zapapala le llamábamos, ¿Con tornillos? Eso es tirar la casa por la ventana, y además luego no cabe bien en la Altus para los transportes largos.



Palas... que lujo, a nosotros los pozos de tirador con el cuchillo de combate... Ah y burejo para orinar incluido...


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*NYT: La Legión Extranjera ucraniana rueda una "película al estilo de Hollywood" para Occidente*

La Legión Internacional ucraniana está filmando un vídeo "al estilo de Hollywood" para conseguir la aprobación de Occidente y exigir más armas modernas para Kiev. El New York Times informa de ello en su artículo.

La publicación señala que se considera que la unidad más famosa es la Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania (ILDU), creada en febrero de 2022 a petición de Volodymyr Zelenskyy. Se desconoce el número exacto de sus miembros, pero la mayoría son de Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido.

Los periodistas del NYT escribieron que la "Legión" sigue su imagen en las redes sociales y en los medios de comunicación y publica vídeos grabados al "estilo de Hollywood". El objetivo de estos vídeos es persuadir a los occidentales para que ayuden aún más a Kiev con armas y dinero.

Algunos de los mercenarios que han llegado a Ucrania tienen experiencia de combate en Afganistán e Irak, donde pudieron contar con "ataques aéreos y otros apoyos importantes", según el artículo del NYT. Sin embargo, como señala el documento, las cosas son diferentes en Ucrania. Los mercenarios no pueden contar con apoyo mientras luchan contra "fuerzas rusas superiores y mejor armadas". A menudo faltan incluso elementos básicos como comidas completas o elementos de equipamiento. Además, muchos están sorprendidos por la intensidad y la capacidad de combate del ejército ruso.

"Es mucho más intenso que lo que vi en Afganistán", admitió el ex paracaidista del ejército estadounidense Bryan.

El artículo del NYT también menciona que el conflicto en Ucrania ha atraído a un gran número de neonazis y ultraderechistas de todo el mundo. En particular, los miembros de la División Misántropa, cuya ideología es la violencia basada en una síntesis de paganismo, supremacía blanca y satanismo, luchan del lado de Ucrania. Los miembros del grupo criminal estadounidense Hermandad Aria también han estado activos en Ucrania.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso reveló el número de mercenarios extranjeros que participan en operaciones de combate con las tropas ucranianas. Según los datos, a mediados de junio, su número total ascendía a 6.900, con 1.900 muertos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Jul 2022)

Yo coincido con ud. Imagino q me citó por error.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

La artillería de cohetes expulsa a las AFU al oeste de Lysychansk, haciéndolas salir de las zonas boscosas. Precioso.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## faraico (8 Jul 2022)

Yo opino como tu, que Rusia está ahí con lo mínimo.... Pero por otro lado se lee que si los rusos están movilizando gente, que si destinan tropas desde la frontera con Finlandia.... Que si han traído los antidisturbios desde Siberia.... 

Cuanta desinformación....


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Un dron ucraniano con un artefacto explosivo atacó una gasolinera en el pueblo de Novye Yurkovichi, en la región de Bryansk.

Según la información preliminar, la intrusión se produjo alrededor de las 12:30 horas de hoy, sin que se registraran víctimas. Cerca del lugar del incidente hay un paso fronterizo, un edificio de la administración del pueblo y casas residenciales.

También se ha informado de actividad de defensa aérea sobre la ciudad de Karachev, a 280 km del paso fronterizo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> emperador de los gauchos me tenés a mi en el ijnore?




No. Si estuviésemos en el ignore no veríamos los mensajes.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Las imágenes de una reunión secreta de Zelensky, en la que sus subordinados le informan de la situación en el frente, han llegado a la red









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero no decía este hijo de la gran puta que la guerra había que ganarla en el campo de batalla?.
> Ahora poco menos que suplicándole a Rusia, tenían que colgar de una soga todos estos mafiosos y no lo digo de manera retórica, literalmente , que pedazo de mierda tironocables que son.



Madre mía está cada vez peor. Es un monstruo.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

"Melnyk, lárgate": está claro que los alemanes no están contentos con el grosero embajador ucraniano

Así saluda el pueblo alemán a la comitiva del "diplomático" del régimen de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información y el esfuerzo...
> 
> Abe no era santo de mi devoción y ni en pintura hubiese supuesto que hizo tales declaraciones; no mejor mucho mi opinión sobre él, pero ciertamente hemos perdido a un hombre con cierto sentido de lo coherente... llámalo si quieres estadista...
> 
> En fin...



Yo algo había leído y oído.... Pero ya sabes estamos en 1984 y en el ministerio de la verdad se vaporiza lo que interesa. Como las violaciones de bebés por los ucrofascistas.


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




El tema de las redes sociales es increíble. En medio de una guerra y se dan el lujo de hacer chistes y memes.  

*PD* = Está muy gracioso. Me parece que no es congruente con la gravedad de los acontecimientos.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Un bloguero alemán ha visualizado las consecuencias del aumento de los precios de la energía en Europa en Tick-Tock









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en enlace_


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

El mando de la 24ª brigada de las AFU desarma a toda una compañía de sus combatientes después de que se negaran colectivamente a participar en operaciones de combate

Los combatientes, que decidieron deponer las armas, eligieron la prisión, que es mejor - que morir sin sentido por el régimen de Zelensky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No. Si estuviésemos en el ignore no veríamos los mensajes.



Hay una opción que permite ignorar pero no ser ignorado.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El tema de las redes sociales es increíble. En medio de una guerra y se dan el lujo de hacer chistes y memes.
> 
> *PD* = Está muy gracioso. Me parece que no es congruente con la gravedad de los acontecimientos.




No hay que perder el sentido del humor.
Si lo perdemos, entonces si que estamos jodidos.
Ya lo dice el refrán: “Al mal tiempo buena cara”.


----------



## carlosito (8 Jul 2022)

Es verdad que existen falencias en las fuerzas armadas rusas dentro de la operación "especial" que ya he comentado antes. Temas como logística, empleo de drones, unidades de reconocimiento y rigidez en el mando se deben mejorar. Sin embargo también debemos entender que por ahora se utiliza una estrategia de optimizar recursos pese a lo supuestamente lento de los avances.


La estrategia se trata de desbaratar y causar un colapso a las fuerzas armadas Ucranianas con un desgaste que recuerda a la estrategia de Falkenhayn en Verdún durante la primera guerra mundial. Sin unidades expertas las fuerzas Ucranianas acudirían a un reclutamiento intensivo que generaría una verdadera protesta en el país, lo peor es que no se podría resistir más en cuanto a establecer líneas defensivas.

Aunque el panorama es crítico en el lado Ucraniano, la guerra aún no se concluye para Rusia porque el suministro de armamento y recursos al ejército Ucraniano continua, y aunque se observan más los MLRS en el Donbass atacando a la población civil, estos aún tienen potencial para causar daño a la infraestructura militar Rusa aparte de generar un verdadero daño a poblaciones rusas más allá de la frontera.


Por ahora no se sabe si al final se hará una contraofensiva general. Las necesidades de las fuerzas Ucranianas van mucho más allá de MLRS, y sus bajas son cada vez más frecuentes. Un craso error de occidente fue no afrontar el problema de la superioridad de la artillería rusa que sigue causando demasiadas bajas al ejército Ucraniano.

Otra duda es como seguirá la estrategia de la guerra que emplea Rusia. Recordar que la federación rusa es un estado oligarquico donde Putin concilia varias fuerzas. Algunos oligarcas se perjudican con la confrontación con occidente en y sus sanciones, otros politicos del grupo cercano de Putin ven una oportunidad para desarrollar el país que aún está rezagado en muchos aspectos económicos y sociales. Eso explica en parte su postura de congelar un conflicto inminente durante 8 años aparte de prepararse adecuadamente en sentido militar y frente a sanciones.

Un ataque estratégico seria factible contra los centros de decisión de las fuerzas armadas y gobierno de Ucrania, pero ocasionaría un gran daño a ese país en términos de estabilidad, vidas humanas y materiales, además de la definitiva condena de Rusia a nivel mundial. En realidad sigue siendo difícil tener un panorama más cómodo para Rusia que vuelve a estar en una especie de asedio, quizás no como el de la union soviética, pero que puede empeorar.

En conclusión. La guerra se prolonga. y uno no conoce las proyecciones de Rusia a futuro sabiendo que se le niega el derecho al diálogo. El otoño se acerca y la crisis de Europa es amenazadora, Estados Unidos también sufre los efectos y el futuro de Ucrania cada vez más oscuro, también el del planeta sigue siendo gris.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Hay una opción que permite ignorar pero no ser ignorado.



Yo cuando "ignoro" me importa bastante poco si me ignoran o no.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzan un ataque con misiles contra la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka, en Nova Kakhovka

El jefe de la administración militar y civil del distrito de Kakhovka, Volodymyr Leontyev, comentó el bombardeo de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka. Dijo que se dañaron objetos civiles, pero que los daños fueron insignificantes. La central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya sigue funcionando en modo estándar.

Volodymyr Leontyev cree que la parte ucraniana intenta intimidar a la población local y perturbar el modo de vida pacífico privando a los agricultores del acceso al agua.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Pues yo sí considero confiables a las matemáticas. Paradójicamente, es más fácil predecir el comportamiento de un sistema de miles de millones de individuos, que el de unos pocos individuos. Igual que es imposible predecir la trayectoria de una sola partícula, porque cuanto mejor afinemos en su posición más la estaremos desviando (ya sabes... el principio de indeterminación de Heisenberg), es perfectamente posible conocer los parámetros de un sistema formado por miles de millones de moléculas de un gas, donde presión, volumen y temperatura del sistema estarán correlacionados según la ecuación de los gases PxV=nxRxT. Igualmente, es imposible saber lo que harán uno o unos pocos individuos tomados por separado, pero sí que puede ser predecible mediante los modelos adecuados el resultado sobre la sociedad o la economía en su conjunto. Cosas de la estadística.



Sí estoy de acuerdo en la base de lo que dices. Eso se llama sociología, puede valer para unas cosas ...q si la Coca Cola gusta más que la Pepsi con su nueva formulación . Pero para otras no, evidentemente no.

Dime como un modelo matemático podría intuir , valorar o puntuar la respuesta en contra a las vacunas de un porcentaje tan alto de la población y como las redes sociales han podido sostener esta postura ( ojo ni entro ni quiero dar mi opinión sobre las vacunas de Covid ). Y sobretodo como podria evaluar las consecuencias para la economía mundial. Nadie lo podría parametrizar.

Pero es que en este caso situaaciones muy concretas pueden dar a cambios mundiales. El que Hillary hubiera subido al poder no sabemos hacia donde hubiera derivado el mundo.
Poner una película la noche de reflexión tipo La lengua de las Mariposas puede variar en unos cientos de miles de votos las elecciones ( así pasó ) hacia la izquierda.
Parametrizar el futuro del mundo a 300 inputs ( la última vez escribí imputs por la regla de m antes de p de España pero me.equivoqué ) si puede hacerse pero ..que resultado da ? Que indica ? Es representativo con la realidad ? 

Pero oye, veamos el modelo y lo que dá y que ha dado en el pasado con los inputs que se metieron.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*¿Es Estados Unidos un patrocinador del terrorismo? El ex jefe de la OTAN en Europa Philip Breedlove pide a Ucrania que ataque el puente de Crimea - The Times*

El ex comandante en jefe de las fuerzas de la alianza en Europa dice que el puente de Crimea es un objetivo legítimo para Ucrania porque "Rusia ha invadido su territorio".

"Todos los puentes tienen sus puntos débiles. El puente de Kerch podría quedar completamente inutilizado si es golpeado en el lugar adecuado", dijo el general.

Esto es una apelación directa al terrorismo por parte de un oficial. Estos hechos deben ser registrados y se debe actuar sin ser tacaño con la redacción.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

La OTAN sigue reagrupando sus tropas en el este

En Tübingen, Alemania, nuestro suscriptor fotografió un convoy militar de ACS PzH 2000 alemanes y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal TPz 1 Fuchs.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dedicado a todos los hijos de puta que pulúlan por este y otros hilos a los que jaleais a los asesinos nazis



Satan odia a los niños pequeños ya que son imagen de los ángeles del cielo (cuando les da por portarse bien). He aquí su obra.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*La retirada rusa del sur de Ucrania desencadenará una nueva ola de violencia en la región, según ha declarado el embajador ruso en Gran Bretaña, Andrey Kelin, en una entrevista con Reuters, por lo que Rusia no tiene intención de retirar su ejército.*

El embajador de Rusia en Gran Bretaña, Andrey Kelin, dijo en una entrevista con Reuters.
El diplomático aclaró que el régimen de Kiev tendrá que llegar tarde o temprano a un acuerdo con Rusia o "seguir deslizándose colina abajo" hacia la devastación total.

"Vamos a liberar todo el Donbass. Es difícil predecir la retirada de nuestras tropas del sur de Ucrania porque hemos aprendido de la experiencia que después de la retirada comienzan las provocaciones, se dispara a la gente y así sucesivamente", explicó el embajador.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

"Belgorod", el primer submarino portador de drones marinos no tripulados, ha sido puesto a disposición de la Armada rusa









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*China está reprimiendo cualquier intento externo de interferir en sus relaciones con Rusia, demostrando "firmeza" y "determinación estratégica" en el mantenimiento de sus vínculos con los socios*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, declaró en una entrevista con la agencia alemana Reuters.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## carlosito (8 Jul 2022)

Destruyendo un sistema S-300 Ucraniano por francotirador.


.


----------



## Artedi (8 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ucrania presiona a Canadá para que no devuelva a Rusia una turbina del gasoducto Nord Stream y dejar a Alemania casi sin gas - El Periódico de la Energía
> 
> 
> La alemana Siemens Energy está reparando la turbina en su planta en Canadá y Ucrania no quiere que se devuelva a Gazprom.
> ...



Extraña manera de agradecerle a Alemania la ayuda a los refugiados y el material militar.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Rusia, China e Iran van a hacer ejercicios militares junto a otras naciones en Venezuela. Recuerdo que Nicaragua ya ha dado el visto bueno a los rusos para que atraquen unos meses en sus puertos

Me ha llamado la atención China y que vayan junto a diez naciones









‘Irán, Rusia y China realizan maniobras militares en Latinoamérica’ | HISPANTV


Irán, Rusia y China se están preparando para realizar una serie de ejercicios militares trilaterales en América Latina, en una demostración de fuerza ante EE.UU.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoye a las 17.00 horas del 8 de julio de 2022*

▪ El mando ucraniano todavía tiene la intención de llevar a cabo una contraofensiva en ciertas partes del frente. Se han enviado dos equipos de reconocimiento radioelectrónico de maniobras a las zonas de Blagodatnoye y Shesternya para evaluar la situación.

▪ En la dirección de Mykolayiv, las unidades ucranianas pretendían llevar a cabo durante la noche varios ataques de sabotaje contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las direcciones Posad-Pokrovske - Stepovaya Dolina.

Sin embargo, las tropas rusas descubrieron los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y realizaron un bombardeo masivo de las posiciones ucranianas en Posad-Pokrovske, Stepova Dolina y Novohryhorivka. Como resultado, las fuerzas de la 28ª Brigada, la 59ª Brigada de Infantería y las compañías compuestas de la Teroborona sufrieron pérdidas.

Varias docenas de soldados ucranianos heridos fueron enviados a Mykolaiv. Los militares de las AFU en Posad Pokrovske abandonaron voluntariamente el asentamiento, negándose a realizar sus tareas. Actualmente, prácticamente no hay guarnición en Posad-Pokrovske y el pueblo se encuentra en una "zona gris".

Una situación similar se produjo en Stepovaya Dolina, donde el personal del 2º Batallón de la 28ª Brigada resultó muerto y herido a más de 20 personas en dos días. Para mantener el asentamiento, los militares de la brigada fueron rotados a unidades de tero-defensa de Pervomayskoye.

▪ En la dirección de Krivoy Rog, se estaban produciendo combates de baja intensidad en la línea Lozovoye-Zarechnoye. Los grupos de asalto ucranianos, apoyados por la aviación táctica, intentaron afianzarse en la zona gris de esta parte del frente.

Sin embargo, como resultado del fuego de mortero y artillería de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra las fuerzas que avanzaban en la zona de Davydov Brod, el Equipo de Combate de la 63ª Brigada sufrió pérdidas y el personal se retiró de las zonas ocupadas.

Al mismo tiempo, un avión de ataque Su-25 y un caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en la zona de Belaya Krynitsa-Ozerovka. Y se encontró un lanzamisiles NLAW en uno de los puestos de observación.

▪ Después de varios intentos ofensivos infructuosos, una dotación de HIMARS MLRS intentó atacar la central de producción de energía de Novokakhovsk. Los medios de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron algunos de los proyectiles.

▪ La artillería y los morteros rusos atacan las instalaciones de las AFU en Mykolaiv, Galitsynove, Bereznevatom, Malomikhailivske,
Zelenodolsk, Novosemenivka, Shirokivske, Stepova Dolina, Posad Pokrovske, Novohrigorovka y Zarechnoye.

La situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoe sigue siendo tensa. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están intentando romper la línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en diferentes partes del frente. A pesar de las bulliciosas declaraciones de los propagandistas ucranianos, los intentos terminan con grandes pérdidas y la retirada a las líneas anteriores.

Esto puede explicar los ataques contra objetos civiles en la región de Kherson utilizando lanzadores de misiles Tochka-U y HIMARS. Las tácticas de terror e intimidación de la población civil son indicativas del deseo de infligir el mayor daño posible a las zonas bajo control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Destruyendo un sistema S-300 Ucraniano por francotirador.
> 
> 
> .




Hacer algo asi solo se le puede ocurrir a un ruso.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Yo cuando "ignoro" me importa bastante poco si me ignoran o no.



A lo que me refiero, que es posible que te ignoren y sigas viendo los mensajes de quien te a ignorado.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Jul 2022)

Hombre hombre hombre, alguien de quién aprender, para los Húngaros no hay solidaridad que valga una mierda con las cosas de comer y la calefacción.

Seguro que a estos no los van a meter de colonia energética.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Destruyendo un sistema S-300 Ucraniano por francotirador.
> 
> 
> .



En intel slava z, a aparecido otro lanzador s300 destruido con una ametralladora, eso sí, esta vez dispararon más alejados.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Trofeo T-72AMT ucraniano en Patriot Park.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si seguimos así con los beneficios te da para contratar una pornosecretaria premium de las mejores



Marchando una de moral distraida...


----------



## NS 4 (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El tema de las redes sociales es increíble. En medio de una guerra y se dan el lujo de hacer chistes y memes.
> 
> *PD* = Está muy gracioso. Me parece que no es congruente con la gravedad de los acontecimientos.



Son el equivalente a los panfletos de la primera guerra mundial....o a los altavoces nazis en la segunda guerra mundial...PSYOPS.

La moral y la imagen publica entendidas como teatro de operaciones.


----------



## afiestas (8 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto el Falcon regresa de Rabat....






Enviado desde mi SM-N986B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

El sargento primero Alexander Lebedev desplegó un complejo de comunicaciones móviles bajo el fuego de mortero del enemigo. Las unidades aerotransportadas actuaron como una sola.

En el vídeo aprenderás por qué no puedes perder la comunicación en el combate. Ver









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Jul 2022)

El próximo paso será quitarse de la dimitri-otan esa (OTSC) que se inventó rusia para someter a sus vecinos.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

La Comisión Europea y Lituania afirman que la cuestión del tránsito de mercancías a través de Kaliningrado se resolverá pronto y que el diálogo continúa - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (8 Jul 2022)

Esloveno jodiendo a un ciclista ruso.











La caída de Vlasov en la sexta etapa, ¿provocada por Primoz Roglic? La primera gran polémica del Tour de Francia 2022


Max Schachmann (BORA-hansgrohe) ha lanzado una serie de acusaciones contra Primoz Roglic y el Jumbo-Visma por, a su juicio, correr con demasiada agresividad y haber provocado la caída de Alexander Vlasov y otros ciclistas durante la sexta etapa. Desde el equipo alemán abren un interesante debate...




www.eurosport.es


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ahora es Rusia la que se desplaza hacia las bases OTAN. Y la que no quiere vender su gas a Europa.
> 
> No, Rusia no inició la guerra, ni quería la guerra, aún en 2019 pensaban que el Nord-Stream 2 iba a poder funcionar. Otra cosa es prepararse para lo inevitable, que no buscado.
> 
> Lo que Rusia quería es algo tan simple como poder vender su gas a Europa sin chantajistas de por medio. No se lo han permitido, han elegido la guerra.



La guerra es una consecuencia de la absoluta incpacidad de Rusia de invadir Ucrania. Si hubieran tomado Kiev en 24 horas podrían tener cierta capacidad negociadora frente a Europa a pesrar de las sanciones "cosméticas" que pusieran, pero su brabuconada y soberbia por pensar que son lo que no son les ha llevado a esta posición de debilidad frente a occidente: Solo son un mantón con muy malas formas, pero con miles de cabezas nucleares, que en el fondo es lo único temible que tienen. Si no fueran por las nukes ahora mismo Rusia sería el campo de batalla militar entre la OTAN y China por hacerse con el botín, que en realidad lo está siendo en el campo económico con, por ahora, victoria china.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre hombre hombre, alguien de quién aprender, para los Húngaros no hay solidaridad que valga una mierda con las cosas de comer y la calefacción.
> 
> Seguro que a estos no los van a meter de colonia energética.



La noticia es vieja, lo que no sé es que han resuelto. Qurían hacer lo que empezaron con Ucrania, luego España etc. Los que tienen que pagar caro no pagan y se la chupan a los que compran barato hasta que les avisan de que si siguen hay corte. ahora sería rapidísimo, han tenido que darse cuenta que esa argucia no les dura ni días.

Se supone que seguirá pero hubo amenazas en la UE. Si lo ha conseguido, ole por él.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

*Un helicóptero Mi-24 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania dispara deliberadamente trampas térmicas para destruir los cultivos en la región de Kherson.*

El vídeo muestra al helicóptero enemigo haciendo maniobras muy extrañas a una altura extremadamente baja, obviamente no para evadir los probables lanzamientos de misiles contra él, sino con el objetivo de dañar las tierras de cultivo.

Una táctica fácilmente reconocible de los nazis ucranianos es hacer la guerra a los civiles y a los que no pueden defenderse.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La guerra es una consecuencia de la absoluta incpacidad de Rusia de invadir Ucrania. Si hubieran tomado Kiev en 24 horas podrían tener cierta capacidad negociadora frente a Europa a pesrar de las sanciones "cosméticas" que pusieran, pero su brabuconada y soberbia por pensar que son lo que no son les ha llevado a esta posición de debilidad frente a occidente: Solo son un mantón con muy malas formas, pero con miles de cabezas nucleares, que en el fondo es lo único temible que tienen. *Si no fueran por las nukes ahora mismo Rusia sería el campo de batalla militar entre la OTAN y China por hacerse con el botín, que en realidad lo está siendo en el campo económico con, por ahora, victoria china.*



Pero como las tienen, los anglos no pueden trocear Rusia para robar sus recursos, ni tienen huevos de meterse en Rusia. A ver si aprendemos nosotros.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

NYT: Kiev se ve obligado a enviar unidades militares mal entrenadas a Donbas, las AFU sufren graves pérdidas de personal

El New York Times llegó a esta conclusión en su artículo, señalando el hecho de que la mayoría de las tropas de combate mueren en las primeras batallas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

Putin saca rédito de la guerra de Ucrania: su partido sube ocho puntos en las encuestas


El partido del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, Rusia Unida, se ha visto beneficiado por la decisión de invadir a Ucrania hace dos meses.




theobjective.com





No podía saberse.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

RIA Novosti publica imágenes de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovska, que las tropas ucranianas han intentado bombardear hoy. La presa y otras estructuras están intactas.

El supervisor de turno habla de cómo sigue funcionando.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania es el último desastre provocado por los neoconservadores


Biden está llevando a Ucrania, EE.UU. y la Unión Europea a una nueva debacle geopolítica. Si Europa es mínimamente perspicaz, debería alejarse de estos desastres de la política exterior estadounidense




ctxt.es


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Un helicóptero Mi-24 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania dispara deliberadamente trampas térmicas para destruir los cultivos en la región de Kherson.*
> 
> El vídeo muestra al helicóptero enemigo haciendo maniobras muy extrañas a una altura extremadamente baja, obviamente no para evadir los probables lanzamientos de misiles contra él, sino con el objetivo de dañar las tierras de cultivo.
> 
> ...



Pero ahora que quieren ¿Quemar cosechas?. Pero t¿an deficitaria es Europa de los granos para que se ande con esas?. Bueno, si se niegan a comprar fertilizantes lo serán claro. Pues España llevó a Europa y aprobó una ley para poder cultivar el terreno en barbecho, que al parecer estaba regulado hasta el descanso de los cultivos.


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que ese es otro de los problemas de la Rusia actual. En su época la URSS exportaba una ideología alternativa al capitalismo occidental. Ahora podría hacerlo también símplemente oponiendo conservadurismo y sentido común a las locuras histriónicas globalistas. Pero por alguna razón no hace esto.
> 
> Mira si han tenido tiempo para montar alternativas a los sitios web y redes sociales occidentales y alojarlas en Rusia para que los occidentales podamos comunicarnos sin censura. Y no lo han hecho, lo cual es básico si quieres proyectar poder. China se ha hecho una copia de todo (Google chino, Whatsapp chino, Youtube chino, etc). Rusia no ha hecho esto, y el hecho de no hacerlo implica que renuncia a promover movimientos en occidente. Es como si hubiera un reparto pactado, y lo tuyo es tuyo y lo mío es mío.



Hace falta mucho, muchísimo dinero y "talento" para montar algo alternativo a Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Ni siquiera la China de hoy día tiene esa capacidad. A veces no se si sois escolares o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron avanzar en la dirección de Ugledar, pero fueron detenidas por los combatientes de la división Shakhtar del ejército de la DNR. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de personal. Se utilizó un cuadricóptero Mavic-3 para detectar la acumulación de fuerzas enemigas y corregir el fuego de artillería









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

⚡El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de la destrucción de dos sistemas de misiles antibuque Harpoon en la región de Odessa como resultado de un ataque con misiles.

Los sistemas fueron entregados por Inglaterra.


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

Fíjate si es "totalitaria" UK que ha caído el primer ministro porque le ha salpicado un escándalo sexual. En Rusia Putin tomo una decisión nefasta que ha costado más de 20.000 soldados rusos muertos con un corte absoluto de relaciones económicas con "occidente" que ha provocado multitud de cadáveres económicos mientras mantiene una guerra en Ucrania que niega con amenazas, manipulaciones y eufemismos a la opinión rusa sin que nadie en la misma Rusia se atreva a cuestionarlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Como es posible que esten tan cerca ?
> Son los paracaidistas detras de la línea del frente?



Diría que es un montaje, a la primera ráfaga ya están en el vehículo y desplazándose, salvo que tenga la mala suerte de no encenderse el motor.
Aun así se bajarían del vehículo y la emprenderían a tiros que no se ven, aparte estos sistemas nunca están solos siempre los acompaña como mínimo un pelotón de apoyo en vehículo aparte.

Creo que se han pasado de montaje, aparte atacar estos vehículos con rifles es como atacar un helicóptero, muy difícil hacer que algo detone.


----------



## dabuti (8 Jul 2022)

En TDP, ESP-UKR basket.

Empatados en el 4 cuarto.

Vaya paquete España y vergüenza de arbitraje.

Ganarían al dream team hoy día los nazis.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> En TDP, ESP-UKR basket.
> 
> Empatados en el 4 cuarto.
> 
> Vaya paquete España.



Les ordenarán dejarse ganar.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

_*"Si Occidente no quiere conversaciones y quiere una victoria sobre Rusia*_
* en el campo de batalla... entonces quizás simplemente no tengamos nada que hablar".*
Lavrov hoy en el G-20

t.me/rocknrollgeopolitics/4043


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

El mando de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desarmó a toda una compañía tras su negativa colectiva a participar en las hostilidades.

Los militantes que decidieron deponer las armas se enfrentan a cargos de prisión.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de la destrucción de dos sistemas de misiles antibuque Harpoon en la región de Odessa como resultado de un ataque con misiles.
> 
> Los sistemas fueron entregados por Inglaterra.



Esos sistemas son una mierda pinchada en un palo. Hasta las antiguas corbetas españolas, hoy patrulleras, los montaban...


----------



## rober713 (8 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es que ese es otro de los problemas de la Rusia actual. En su época la URSS exportaba una ideología alternativa al capitalismo occidental. Ahora podría hacerlo también símplemente oponiendo conservadurismo y sentido común a las locuras histriónicas globalistas. Pero por alguna razón no hace esto.
> 
> Mira si han tenido tiempo para montar alternativas a los sitios web y redes sociales occidentales y alojarlas en Rusia para que los occidentales podamos comunicarnos sin censura. Y no lo han hecho, lo cual es básico si quieres proyectar poder. China se ha hecho una copia de todo (Google chino, Whatsapp chino, Youtube chino, etc). Rusia no ha hecho esto, y el hecho de no hacerlo implica que renuncia a promover movimientos en occidente. Es como si hubiera un reparto pactado, y lo tuyo es tuyo y lo mío es mío.



Que no las conozcas no quiere decir que no existan versiones rusas.....Google-Yandex, Whatsapp-Telegram, Facebook-Vkontakte, por ejemplo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero ahora que quieren ¿Quemar cosechas?. Pero t¿an deficitaria es Europa de los granos para que se ande con esas?. Bueno, si se niegan a comprar fertilizantes lo serán claro. Pues España llevó a Europa y aprobó una ley para poder cultivar el terreno en barbecho, que al parecer estaba regulado hasta el descanso de los cultivos.



Hace muchos años que no veía en Andalucía tantas hectáreas sembradas de girasol y bien cuidadas . Se ve que vuelve a ser rentable.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

‼ Informe desde el frente:

☠ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminaron hasta 290 soldados ucranianos como consecuencia de un ataque a un batallón de la defensa territorial en Ochakiv

✈ Aviones rusos de superioridad área Su-35 derribaron sendos aviones MiG-29 y Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en la región de Mykolaiv.

En la región de Odessa se destruyeron dos instalaciones del sistema de misiles costeros Harpoon entregados por el Reino Unido;

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron dos lanzadores ucranianos Tochka-U y eliminaron a más de 150 nacionalistas en Kramatorsk

La defensa aérea de la Federación Rusa derribó un avión MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en la RPD y 9 drones en la región de Jerson en un solo día

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron seis BM-21 Grad MLRS ucranianos y un depósito de municiones en la RPD.

Más en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/20574


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El próximo paso será quitarse de la dimitri-otan esa (OTSC) que se inventó rusia para someter a sus vecinos.



Otro candidato a ganar eurovisión...


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Hace muchos años que o veía en Andalucía tantas hectáreas sembradas de girasol y bien cuidadas . Se ve que vuelve a ser rentable.



Como sea por el mismo motivo que hace unos años...vamos buenos. Esperemos que haya fábricas de procesamiento de aceite porque hace unos cuantos años la proliferacion de girasoles era para cobrar subvencion europea y no para recoger y vender. De hecho no se vendía.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Destruyendo un sistema S-300 Ucraniano por francotirador.
> 
> 
> .



Pues parece que tienen una gran V pintada en el lateral, donde debe estar el deposito de carburante.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Para los que piensan que solo Petroleo, Gas y Fertilizantes son un problema para Europa.
> 
> RADIOACTIVO: Europa Central sigue muy expuesta al uranio ruso*
> 
> ...



Estos hijos de puta no dicen aparte de enterar con Hungría por no ser suficientemente lacayo y lamebotas, es que los combustibles de Westinghouse NO SON COMPATIBLES con los diseños rusos y hay no pocas posibilidades de que se líe con el combustible durante el quemado . Y eso se sabe desde hace tiempo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Como sea por el mismo motivo que hace unos años...vamos buenos. Esperemos que haya fábricas de procesamiento de aceite porque hace unos cuantos años la proliferacion de girasoles era para cobrar subvencion europea y no para recoger y vender. De hecho no se vendía.



Hasta el año pasado, las sembraban para pillar la subvención y no los cuidaban ni recolectaban. Este año están las cosechas en su mejor momento. Una pequeña alegría salir en bici por esos caminos flanqueados por girasoles.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog a las 17.00 horas del 8 de julio de 2022

▪El mando ucraniano todavía tiene la intención de realizar una contraofensiva en ciertos sectores de este frente. Para evaluar la situación en el área de Blagodatny y Shesternya se enviaron dos grupos de vigilancia electrónica.

▪ En la zona de Nikolaev las unidades ucranianas tenían la intención de llevar a cabo varios ataques de sabotaje contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las áreas de Posad-Pokrovskoye - Stepovaya Valley durante la noche.
Sin embargo las tropas rusas los detectaron y llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo sobre las posiciones ucranianas en Posad-Pokrovsky, Stepova Dolina y Novogrigorovka. Como resultado la fuerzas ucranianas sufrieron graves pérdidas.

Varias docenas de soldados ucranianos heridos fueron enviados a Nikolaev. Los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Posad-Pokrovsky abandonaron está población sin permiso negándose a continuar combatiendo. Actualmente, la guarnición en Posad-Pokrovsky es prácticamente inexistente; el pueblo está ubicado en la "zona gris".

Una situación similar se presentó en Stepovaya Dolina en donde el personal del 2º batallón del 28º Ombre perdió más de 20 personas entre fallecidos y heridos en solo dos días. Para mantener el pueblo se llevó a cabo una rotación del personal militar de esta brigada por unidades de defensa territorial de Pervomaisky.

▪ En Krivoy Rog se produjeron enfrentamientos de baja intensidad en la línea Lozovoye-Zarechnoye. Los grupos de asalto ucranianos apoyados por aviones tácticos intentaron afianzarse en la zona gris de este sector del frente.
Sin embargo, como resultado de los bombardeos de mortero y artillería de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas aliadas contra las fuerzas que avanzaban en el área de Davydov Brod, la 63.ª Ombpr sufrió pérdidas y el personal se retiró de las áreas ocupadas.
Al mismo tiempo, un avión de ataque Su-25 y un caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en el área de Belaya Krinitsa-Ozerovka. En uno de los puestos de observación se descubrió el NLAW ATGM.

▪ Después de varios intentos ofensivos fallidos, mediante los sistemas HIMARS MLRS se intentó bombardear a la HPP Novokakhovskaya. Los sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusos derribaron parte de los proyectiles.

▪ Los equipos de artillería y morteros rusos atacaron objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev, Galitsynovo, Bereznegovat, Malomikhailovsky,
Zelenodolsk, Novosemenovka, Shirokovsky, Stepova Dolina, Posad-Pokrovsky, Novogrigorovka y Zarechny.

La situación en Mykolaiv-Krivoy Rog sigue siendo tensa. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de romper la línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas Aliadas en diferentes sectores del frente. A pesar de las fuertes declaraciones de los propagandistas ucranianos los intentos terminan en grandes pérdidas y retrocedieron a sus antiguas posiciones.

Esto puede ser la razón de los ataques contra objetivos civiles en la región de Jerson utilizando Tochka-U OTRK e HIMARS MLRS. Las tácticas de terror e intimidación a la población civil indican un deseo de causar el mayor daño posible en las áreas bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas Aliadas.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*Ribera no descarta que Rusia pueda cortar el gas de forma definitiva ya la próxima semana.*
La vicepresidenta tercera y ministra para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, *Teresa Ribera, no descarta que Rusia pueda aprovechar la parada técnica del gasoducto Nord Stream* prevista para la próxima semana para proceder a un corte definitivo del gas que envía a Alemania.

Así se expresó Ribera en una entrevista en Antena 3 recogida por Servimedia, donde afirmó que "es una posibilidad que hay que contemplar" en referencia a que Rusia aproveche está parada técnica que en principio durará 10 días para prolongar más el corte del suministro a ese país, algo que afectaría a toda Europa.

*"No es algo que debamos descartar al 100%"*, añadió la vicepresidenta, quien recordó que el precio del gas natural en Europa se ha multiplicado por dos en las últimas dos semanas. A este respecto, destacó que las reservas de gas "se encuentran en máximos históricos" y* recomendó a la ciudadanía que utilice el automóvil y el aire acondicionado de forma racional para contribuir a un mejor aprovechamiento del gas y el petróleo.*


----------



## Salamandra (8 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta no dicen aparte de enterar con Hungría por no ser suficientemente lacayo y lamebotas, es que los combustibles de Westinghouse NO SON COMPATIBLES con los diseños rusos y hay no pocas posibilidades de que se líe con el combustible durante el quemado . Y eso se sabe desde hace tiempo



¿A quien hay que comprar la central nuclear ahora para que sea compatible con el procesamiento americano o francés ?¿No serán, por casualidad, los anglos verdad?¿Unica excepción franceses?

Esas centrales, tardarán muuucho tiempo en ponerse en marcha y este invierno no sirven a los países ex URSS. Lo grave es que tampoco puedes poner en marcha sin crear más técnicos, infraestructuras etc todas las necesarias con la nueva necesidad a la vez.

¿Que países tienen uranio? Es para saber donde hay que democratizar después.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

*Optimistas no, lo siguente los ucranianos.

Reznikov nombra 3 escenarios para el fin de la guerra*

ALONA MAZURENKO - VIERNES, 8 JULIO 2022, 16:24

El ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, ha nombrado tres posibles escenarios para el final de la guerra con Rusia, incluyendo el colapso de la Federación Rusa, la victoria de Ucrania en el campo de batalla y otro supuesto "gesto de buena voluntad por parte de la Federación Rusa".

Fuente: Reznikov en la conferencia de Forbes Ucrania "Building Together", "Interfax-Ucrania"

*"El primer escenario sería aproximadamente el mismo que la "buena voluntad" que pronunciaron los rusos cuando huyeron del óblast de Kyiv, el óblast de Chernihiv, el óblast de Sumy y la isla de Zmiinyi (Serpiente). Por lo tanto, creo que se rompería en una cadena de varios eventos. En primer lugar, adoptaríamos la posición anterior al 24 de febrero de este año, y luego habría algunas conversaciones sobre el estatus de las anteriormente ocupadas Donetsk, Luhansk y Crimea, pero en la mesa con nuestros poderosos socios."*

Detalles: Según Reznikov, definitivamente no habrá "Minsk III" y no habrá acuerdos de capitulación: *"Nadie negociará con una pistola en la cabeza".

"La segunda opción es que vayamos desgastando poco a poco a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, porque esto es en realidad una guerra de desgaste. Tienen más gente, territorio, tanques, aviones, etc., pero no todo es moderno, todo es antiguo, y actualmente están utilizando el principio de una picadora de carne*."

Detalles: Según el ministro, la segunda opción para la victoria no sería tan rápida: "A finales de este año, quizás justo a principios del nuevo".

*"La tercera es más dramática para la Federación Rusa: es el colapso de la Federación Rusa, es una marcha más allá de las soberanías en varios sujetos diferentes: Tatarstán, Bashkirstan, en el Este, etc. Definitivamente lo veremos en nuestra vida, pero esta es una historia bastante larga".*


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

El número de fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas alcanza casi el millón

El Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, entró en detalles sobre el número de unidades de las fuerzas de seguridad del país.

Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: hasta 700 000 personas.

Policía Nacional - hasta 100.000.

Guardia Nacional - hasta 90.000.

Guardias fronterizos - hasta 60.000.

Teniendo en cuenta el SBU y el Servicio de Situaciones de Emergencia, el número total de fuerzas de seguridad es de casi un millón.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Un puente destruido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las afueras de Artemivsk. La práctica de destruir puentes a medida que las AFU se van retirando sigue siendo la misma.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (8 Jul 2022)

Os traigo mierda.

Ale, a comer todos.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

La Comisión Europea y Lituania afirman que la cuestión del tránsito de mercancías a través de Kaliningrado se resolverá en breve y que el diálogo continúa - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso t.me/RVvoenkor

‼*Moscú ha ultimado una dura respuesta a Lituania y a la UE por el bloqueo del tránsito a Kaliningrado y empezará a aplicarla si la situación no se normaliza en los próximos días, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores*

"No vamos a esperar indefinidamente. Una vez más, advertimos de que si la situación no se estabiliza en los próximos días, Rusia tomará duras medidas contra Lituania y la Unión Europea, cuya preparación ya ha concluido. La solución del problema se ha retrasado demasiado", dijo Zakharova en una declaración en el sitio web del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

Trofeos y material capturado en Lisichansk


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

El frío está a la vuelta de la esquina: el régimen de Kiev está estudiando la posibilidad de bajar la temperatura mínima de invierno en las viviendas de 20 a 16 grados centígrados.

Al parecer, el régimen de Zelenskyy ha tomado prestadas estas medidas de los europeos, que también están "luchando eficazmente" contra las consecuencias de una fuerte caída de los suministros energéticos procedentes de Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

Trofeos y material capturado en Lisichansk


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*Lavrov abandona la cumbre del G20 entre críticas a Rusia*
*Un visto y no visto. O mejor dicho, un visto, un baño de caras largas y un adiós antes de hora.* Medios rusos informan de que el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, abandonará dos horas antes de lo previsto la cumbre de jefes de la diplomacia del G20, que comenzó en Bali el jueves, por las duras críticas de la mayoría de los participantes a la invasión de Ucrania. Según la cadena BBC, la *puntilla para Lavrov fue la negativa de muchos de sus colegas a aparecer junto con él en la foto de familia*.

De acuerdo con la cadena británica, la participación rusa en Bali había comenzado con mal pie. Era la primera vez desde la 'operación especial' lanzada el pasado febrero que Lavrov y su homólogo estadounidense, Anthony Blinken, pisarían la misma moqueta. La incomodidad de todos estaba garantizada. Nada más poner pie en el resort de la isla indonesia pudo escucharse a una persona anónima gritar: *"¿Cuándo pararás la guerra? ¿Por qué no paras la guerra?"*.









Lavrov abandona la cumbre del G20 entre críticas a Rusia


Fue un visto y no visto. O mejor dicho, fue un visto, un baño de caras largas y un adiós antes de hora. Medios rusos informan de que el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sergei...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Howitzer (8 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼ Informe desde el frente:
> 
> ☠ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminaron hasta 290 soldados ucranianos como consecuencia de un ataque a un batallón de la defensa territorial en Ochakiv
> 
> ...



No es por poner en duda la info, pero llevamos ya 4 meses de guerra y no paran de publicar que todos los días derriban 4-5 cazas ukras. 

Si al empezar la guerra tenían ~90, la verdad que los números no cuadran.


----------



## Malevich (8 Jul 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es por poner en duda la info, pero llevamos ya 4 meses de guerra y no paran de publicar que todos los días derriban 4-5 cazas ukras.
> 
> Si al empezar la guerra tenían ~90, la verdad que los números no cuadran.



Pero se supone que los países del Este de la UE les han entregado esos aviones....


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es por poner en duda la info, pero llevamos ya 4 meses de guerra y no paran de publicar que todos los días derriban 4-5 cazas ukras.
> 
> Si al empezar la guerra tenían ~90, la verdad que los números no cuadran.



Me parece legítimo dudar a estas alturas de cualquier tipo de información


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Perdida muy sensible para Rusia esta de Kazakstán


----------



## arriondas (8 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pero se supone que los países del Este de la UE les han entregado esos aviones....



Los más probable es que, aparte de lo que tenían en la reserva y han arreglado para que pudiera volar (aunque no en las mejores condiciones), se trate de los aviones dados por Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Rumanía... que o bien tenían en servicio o bien en reserva.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Jul 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es por poner en duda la info, pero llevamos ya 4 meses de guerra y no paran de publicar que todos los días derriban 4-5 cazas ukras.
> 
> Si al empezar la guerra tenían ~90, la verdad que los números no cuadran.



al empezar la guerra se cifraban en algo mas de 150 los aviones activos, esto incluye los de transporte y entrenamiento

Ucrania recibio mas de 3000 aeronaves de la URSS, y aunque la mayoria ha sido desguazado aun tenian varios cientos aparcados en los aerodromos, que podrian ser utilizables despues de reparacion con las piezas de repuesto adecuadas

Una vista rapida en Google Maps (imagenes del año pasado) y aun se pueden contar mas de 100 MiG-29 en los distintos aerodromos de los que se supone que unos 40 estaban activos y el resto "en reserva" o simplemente averiados

lo mas raro es la cantidad de Su-25 que se estan derribando ultimamente, indica que han podido recibir algunos de otros paises dado que tenian unos 25 en activo de los 45 recibidos por la URSS


----------



## Epicii (8 Jul 2022)

El dólar supera al euro por primera vez en la historia 

Los europeos deberian empezar a salir a las calles a defenderse de los titeres de EEUU que los estan gobernando, los llevan a la ruina...


----------



## raptors (8 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Tranquilos que en 2024 llega Trump y llega la paz
> 
> 
> Trump en Siria, robar el petróleo y apoyar islamistas, lo mismo que Obama. Que Hillary hubiese metido al ejército no hace bueno a Trump. Esos son los hechos. Lo que es de risa es que se diga a malas con Irán y creamos que contemporizo en Siria, total contradicción. Estamos hablando que Trump, un sionista declarado que permitió a Netanyahu todo, a la vez permitió cierta paz en Siria  .
> ...



*Me quedo con esta frase* que retrata muy bien al trompas...

"...._poca visión tenía, porque es un líder profundamente inculto...._"


*Falto decir que..*. _Trump convierte a Estados Unidos en el primer país del mundo en reconocer a Jerusalén como capital de Israel_...


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

O tiene una inmunodepresión severa o está muy mal de la azotea.
​


----------



## amcxxl (8 Jul 2022)

DNR levanta moratoria sobre pena de muerte






Noticias de la pena de muerte.

*DNR levanta moratoria sobre pena de muerte*


El Parlamento de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) levantó el viernes la moratoria sobre las ejecuciones de penas de muerte. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del Consejo Popular de la República.

“El Consejo Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk levantó la moratoria sobre la ejecución de sentencias de muerte”, dijo el canal Telegram del parlamento en un comunicado. Esta norma legal entrará en vigor después de la publicación de la ley DPR "Sobre las enmiendas al artículo 202 del Código Penal de la República Popular de Donetsk", que fue adoptada el 8 de julio como parte de la sesión plenaria ordinaria de la sesión de otoño de la Consejo Popular de la RPD de la 2ª convocatoria.

Como explicó Yelena Shishkina, presidenta del Comité de Legislación Penal y Administrativa, en su discurso ante el parlamento el viernes, “el proyecto de ley propone reconocer la parte 9 del artículo 202 del Código Ejecutivo Penal como inválida”. Este párrafo establecía que las disposiciones del código sobre la ejecución de la pena de muerte entran en vigor el 1 de enero de 2025.

“Por lo tanto, las disposiciones del Código Penal sobre la ejecución de la pena de muerte entrarán en vigor a partir de la fecha de publicación oficial de esta ley”, señaló Shishkina. Según el servicio de prensa del parlamento, la ley que modifica el artículo 202 del Código Penitenciario de la DPR fue aprobada por los diputados en dos lecturas en su conjunto y entrará en vigencia a partir del día en que se publique en el sitio web oficial del Consejo Popular. .

Al defender la necesidad de levantar la moratoria sobre la ejecución de las sentencias de muerte, Shishkina señaló que "la posibilidad de la aplicación práctica de una medida excepcional de castigo, la pena de muerte, servirá como elemento disuasorio para la comisión de delitos especialmente graves". El proyecto de ley, como señaló, se propuso "en vista de la necesidad de proteger la soberanía, la integridad territorial y los intereses de la República Popular de Donetsk en la situación político-militar actual".

El 9 de junio, un tribunal de la RPD condenó a muerte a los ciudadanos británicos Sean Pinner y Aiden Aslin, así como al marroquí Brahim Saadoun, acusados de participar en las hostilidades como parte de las formaciones armadas ucranianas como mercenarios. Fueron hechos prisioneros en el Donbass. Además, el 1 de julio, las autoridades de la RPD acusaron a dos mercenarios más del Reino Unido.

Un día en Rusia esto será cancelado.
Sería bueno llevar un par de mercenarios a una conclusión lógica.


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU. Puntos clave:

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, el ejército ruso realizaba acciones de asalto cerca de Dementievka;

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, los combates continúan en los alrededores de Bogorodichne;

▪En la dirección de Kramatorsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean cerca de Seversk, Serebryanka, Karpovka, Sloviansk, Krivaya Luka y Tetyanivka.

▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Buzhno, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están atacando en la zona de Velikoye Artakovo. La amenaza de ataques con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas de la región sigue siendo alta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Propaganda rusa para consumo interno y para today como los prorusos-putinianos de este foro...

La misma propaganda rusa que dice que los rusos han destruído mas tanques ucros de los que tenían ANTES de la guerra, las mismas fuentes que dicen que destruyeron a todos los aviones ucros en los tres primeros días de la guerra o que decían que habian capturado a 400 asesores de la OTAN en Aztvol etc etc...


----------



## Epicii (8 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Por favor, puede argumentar lo de que acabaría en horas?. Por que yo no lo creo.



Si Rusia entrara en guerra con paises europeos, no dudarían en usar armas nucleares...
Es la única forma que tendría Rusia de evitar ser invadida, es eso o ser aplastada por la Otan.
Y un intercambio nuclear duraría horas antes que todo quede en ruinas, o se llegue a un armisticio.
Es una película, pero "El día después" muestra lo que duraría una guerra nuclear...


----------



## Expected (8 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si se puede apreciar la calidad de la "contacto armenia"...estoy presto al pago por vision...



Y yo si hay un escarceo en vivo entre la baronesa y el Clapham...incluso pago x 2.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Propaganda rusa para consumo interno y para today como los prorusos-putinianos de este foro...
> 
> La misma propaganda rusa que dice que los rusos han destruído mas tanques ucros de los que tenían ANTES de la guerra, las mismas fuentes que dicen que destruyeron a todos los aviones ucros en los tres primeros días de la guerra o que decían que habian capturado a 400 asesores de la OTAN en Aztvol etc etc...



Las mismas que dicen que los rusos han conquistado cero km de ucrania desde que empezó el fregao?


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Saluden a Gazprom que se va:


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Os traigo mierda.
> 
> Ale, a comer todos.



la mierda llevas comiéndola tú pa 4 meses ya, desfigurao,,, y lo que te queda


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Dice el hijoPutin, según se lee en los medios hoy, que lo que han hecho por ahora es "light", que lo serio empieza pronto.....


Va de farol o qué coño pasa con estos putos rusos??


----------



## piru (8 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hacer algo asi solo se le puede ocurrir a un ruso.



Rusadas:


----------



## cryfar74 (8 Jul 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> No es por poner en duda la info, pero llevamos ya 4 meses de guerra y no paran de publicar que todos los días derriban 4-5 cazas ukras.
> 
> Si al empezar la guerra tenían ~90, la verdad que los números no cuadran.



Bueno hace tiempo los países europeos que poseían material ruso no han parado de mandar nuevos aviones a Ucrania. Normalmente cuando hacen el anuncio público es porque hace semanas ya vuelan en los cielos de Ucrania.









Eslovaquia ofrece todos sus aviones Mig 29 a Ucrania


La decisión se ha tomado en coordinación con su vecina República Checa que se encargará de patrullar su espacio aéreo hasta que este país reciba los 12 F-16



www.abc.es





Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

En Polonia se han recaudado 96 millones de rublos (en zloty) para el Bajraktar para Ucrania. Con un 99% de probabilidad, Turquía dona un dron y el dinero... desaparece.

Hoy en día, en Europa hay dos temas en los que la masa se pica simplemente desde las ruedas. Hay muchos más temas de este tipo, pero estos dos son una pasada. Byraktars para Ucrania y la valla en la frontera con Rusia.

Se han ganado cientos de millones de dólares con las vallas (Yatsenyuk fue el primer "millonario de las vallas", ahora Finlandia ha empezado a construirlas), decenas de millones con los Byraktars hasta ahora, pero el proceso está en marcha.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Jul 2022)

Avance hacia Seversk: "*O* Los Temerarios" liquidaron a los mercenarios nazis del Sector Derecho

Mercenarios del grupo táctico bielorruso, que en su día formó parte del Sector Derecho neonazi, han sido eliminados por un grupo de fuerzas especiales llamado "Dare" durante los combates por Hryhorivka en la DNR. #exclusiva desde la primera línea

Spetsnaz es la cura del nazismo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Fotos de cadaveres en el enlace_


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El próximo paso será quitarse de la dimitri-otan esa (OTSC) que se inventó rusia para someter a sus vecinos.



Pronto les llamarán al orden ... Querer jugar a los ucranianos con una posición tremenda entre China y Rusia al final le va a llevar un problema del mismo tipo que tuvieron todos los países latinoamericanos que jugaron a ser rusos. Para que luego digan que no hace falta estudiar historia ... Kazajistan quiere jugarsela a sus vecinos y ser base del enemigo?? Pues no creo que pueda.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea y Lituania afirman que la cuestión del tránsito de mercancías a través de Kaliningrado se resolverá en breve y que el diálogo continúa - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso t.me/RVvoenkor
> 
> ‼*Moscú ha ultimado una dura respuesta a Lituania y a la UE por el bloqueo del tránsito a Kaliningrado y empezará a aplicarla si la situación no se normaliza en los próximos días, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores*
> 
> ...



Llevan, desde el primer día, jugando a marear la perdiz; probando la tolerancia rusa.
Ya debieran saber que, Rusia tarda en ensillar, pero cuando arranca, difícil de parar...


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace falta mucho, muchísimo dinero y "talento" para montar algo alternativo a Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Ni siquiera la China de hoy día tiene esa capacidad. A veces no se si sois escolares o algo por el estilo.



Fail ... Todas esas alternativas existen ya y China las tiene y las usa.


----------



## Expected (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dice el hijoPutin, según se lee en los medios hoy, que lo que han hecho por ahora es "light", que lo serio empieza pronto.....
> 
> 
> Va de farol o qué coño pasa con estos putos rusos??



Para que lo entiendas E-Rejon. Por el momento Vladimiro nos ha metido pepinillos por el culo. En breve, serán calabacines e incluso algún país Berenjenas.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

¿DÓNDE ESTÁ WALLY?

Encuentro de Putin con los diputados rusos....no se fia ni de su sombra


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ribera no descarta que Rusia pueda cortar el gas de forma definitiva ya la próxima semana.*
> La vicepresidenta tercera y ministra para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico, *Teresa Ribera, no descarta que Rusia pueda aprovechar la parada técnica del gasoducto Nord Stream* prevista para la próxima semana para proceder a un corte definitivo del gas que envía a Alemania.
> 
> Así se expresó Ribera en una entrevista en Antena 3 recogida por Servimedia, donde afirmó que "es una posibilidad que hay que contemplar" en referencia a que Rusia aproveche está parada técnica que en principio durará 10 días para prolongar más el corte del suministro a ese país, algo que afectaría a toda Europa.
> ...



Pero si no nos hacía falta no ... Que teníamos un hidroducto verde y no se que y además comprabamos muy poco .. supongo que no habrá problema en poner aire acondicionado, agua caliente y esas cosas ... O nos han engañado otra vez más y van ya .. Pero que hijos de puta, algun habrá que hacer un escarmiento.

Si el día 21 Nord Stream no tiene flujos ya puede cundir el pánico .. Mientras más les vale ir preparando lo que necesiten.


----------



## Expected (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿DÓNDE ESTÁ WALLY?
> 
> Encuentro de Putin con los diputados rusos....no se fia ni de su sombra



A la derecha el antepenúltimo ha muerto...queda su silla nada más.


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

*"Este es un dispositivo que, cuando se usa en áreas urbanas, causará el máximo daño *
_*a las personas que no tienen la culpa de nada"

Durante un registro de los apartamentos de los saboteadores detenidos en Kherson, 
se encontró un artefacto explosivo improvisado en una bolsa de zumo. Los militares
dijeron que si funcionaba, las bajas entre la población serían inevitables.

También se supo que las actividades de un grupo de saboteadores estaban controladas
directamente por Kyiv. La red de agentes estaba encabezada por un asesor del ex alcalde
de Kherson, así como por varios empleados cercanos a él. El grupo se creó en 2014 *_
*y en el entrenamiento participaron especialistas de la OTAN...
*


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El frío está a la vuelta de la esquina: el régimen de Kiev está estudiando la posibilidad de bajar la temperatura mínima de invierno en las viviendas de 20 a 16 grados centígrados.
> 
> Al parecer, el régimen de Zelenskyy ha tomado prestadas estas medidas de los europeos, que también están "luchando eficazmente" contra las consecuencias de una fuerte caída de los suministros energéticos procedentes de Rusia.
> 
> ...



La mortalidad en ancianos tiene mucho que ver con el frio y cuando el año que viene los abuelos en las casas palmen a ver como lo explican .. Ahhh vale, tu dices jodete Putín cuando se muera la abuela y ya esta.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Os dejo este link, sobre un posible enfrentamiento frontal OTAN-Rusia.

The United States Could Not Win and Will Not Fight a War Against Russia


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Gazprom que se va:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116252






Otro hundimiento como la suspensión de "cobros" de la deuda rusa ... Ha obtenido beneficio record y se lo entrega directo al Estado .. Adivina en que se lo van a gastar.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mortalidad en ancianos tiene mucho que ver con el frio y cuando el año que viene los abuelos en las casas palmen a ver como lo explican .. Ahhh vale, tu dices jodete Putín cuando se muera la abuela y ya esta.



Efectivamente: El frío sobrecarga el sistema circulatorio de los ancianos: El corazón bombea más sangre para mantener el cuerpo caliente. Muchos ancianos mueren de enfermedades cardiacas debido a esto. Se les llama "las muertes silenciosas", ya que aparentemente mueren de causas naturales pero es debido al frío.

Una persona anciana puede tener riesgos cuando su casa baja de los 17-16 grados de temperatura: Se van a cargar a los viejos igual que hicieron con el COVID.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, alguno me lo ha preguntado por privado.

Las tarjetas visa y mastercard emitidas en Rusia siguen funcionando como el primer día (Visa no se ha ido de hecho de Rusia, sigue existiendo como empresa, que eso tampoco os lo cuentan en la tele)...
Pero los Bancos las están cambiando por las nuevas tarjetas MIR.

Lo que no funcionan son las visa y mastercard emitidas FUERA de Rusia.
Ah, tampoco apple pay está disponible.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Propaganda rusa para consumo interno y para today como los prorusos-putinianos de este foro...
> 
> La misma propaganda rusa que dice que los rusos han destruído mas tanques ucros de los que tenían ANTES de la guerra, las mismas fuentes que dicen que destruyeron a todos los aviones ucros en los tres primeros días de la guerra o que decían que habian capturado a 400 asesores de la OTAN en Aztvol etc etc...



Lo de los 400 asesores no lo he visto en ningun medio ruso o no ruso , serio.

En cuanto a los tanques y aviones, por enesimaba vez NO MANIPULES. Pues claro que han derribado más aviones de los cerca de 150 que tenia ucrania el primer dia. La practica totalidad de paises del este les han enviado todos o parte de sus mig-29 y su-25. Así que si sumas la flota inicial a estas aportaciones....cuadra perfectamente. De hecho tambien han sacado algunos dañados para su reparación con piezas de otros canibalizados.

Mismo proceso con la artilleria , tanques, y BMP. De hecho los rusos han capturado muchos vehiculos no solo del este, tambien occidentales, blindados sobre ruedas, artilleria, camiones etc... Venga te entrego tus merecidos.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Red Star (8 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si Rusia entrara en guerra con paises europeos, no dudarían en usar armas nucleares...
> Es la única forma que tendría Rusia de evitar ser invadida, es eso o ser aplastada por la Otan.
> Y un intercambio nuclear duraría horas antes que todo quede en ruinas, o se llegue a un armisticio.
> Es una película, pero "El día después" muestra lo que duraría una guerra nuclear...



¿Invadida con qué combustible?

¿Es que los ejércitos de los países europeos van a invadir Rusia a caballo?

Si la UE entra en guerra con Rusia, en menos de un día desaparece la electricidad en la UE, y todas las refinerías, oleoductos, gaseoductos, y centros de distribución y almacenaje de combustible volarían por los aires. Rusia lo haría volar todo por los aires con una lluvia de misiles de crucero y armas supersónicas.

No te montes películas, la UE no puede ni acercase a Moscú antes de estar finiquitada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

El equipo ucraniano capturado se está preparando para exhibirlo en Patriot Park.

Entre las exhibiciones que llegaron, se puede notar el BTR-4E, BTR-3E, la ambulancia Bogdan-2251, los vehículos blindados "Cossack-2", el estadounidense "Humvee", el australiano "Bushmaster" y otros. Uno de los aspectos más destacados del programa es el T-72AMT capturado cerca de Kyiv.

También puede ver las lanchas patrulleras de la Guardia Marítima de Ucrania entregadas desde Mariupol.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼ Informe desde el frente:
> 
> ☠ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminaron hasta 290 soldados ucranianos como consecuencia de un ataque a un batallón de la defensa territorial en Ochakiv
> 
> ...



Joder todos los días les derriban un mig-29 , cuántos tenían 2000?


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Recordemos que nunca es un dia completo sin cagarse en la puta madre de los Rusos y especialmente de todos los putinianos.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Continua la represión fascista en el Reich del hijoPutin, para deleite de los prorusos-putinianos.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Vaya, un canal prorruso afirmando que desde que están los HIMARS en acción las pérdidas son muy graves.

Ya no se ponen ni de acuerdo los canales prorrusos con los putinianos.


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El dólar supera al euro por primera vez en la historia
> 
> Los europeos deberian empezar a salir a las calles a defenderse de los titeres de EEUU que los estan gobernando, los llevan a la ruina...



Eso no es verdad. Revise sus fuentes de información antes de posterar, que no son muy fidedignas.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Que vale que hacen poca cosa, pero bueno


----------



## Elimina (8 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*"Si Occidente no quiere conversaciones y quiere una victoria sobre Rusia*_
> * en el campo de batalla... entonces quizás simplemente no tengamos nada que hablar".*
> Lavrov hoy en el G-20
> 
> t.me/rocknrollgeopolitics/4043



Como es lógico


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> O tiene una inmunodepresión severa o está muy mal de la azotea.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116247​



Creo que sus subditos miran al suelo cuando pasa al lado de ellos no vaya a ser que su resplandor los convierta en estatuas de sal.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jul 2022)

Inteligente, con carácter y encima está buena: Lo tiene todo (aunque también tiene pinta de tener mala hostia).


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿DÓNDE ESTÁ WALLY?
> 
> Encuentro de Putin con los diputados rusos....no se fia ni de su sombra



Sencillamente es alucinante. Una persona que se comporta así está claramente grillada.


----------



## Teuro (8 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mortalidad en ancianos tiene mucho que ver con el frio y cuando el año que viene los abuelos en las casas palmen a ver como lo explican .. Ahhh vale, tu dices jodete Putín cuando se muera la abuela y ya esta.



Pues es justo lo contrario, es el calor lo que los mata. Hace años hubo una ola de calor en el sur de Francia y caían como chinches.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Cae el Gobierno en Estonia.
La Primera Ministra, la anti rusa Kaya Kallas (a la que votaron 160.000 estonios, del total de 600.000 con derecho a voto...), ha dimitido y buscará conformar un nuevo gobierno.

Caen todos, todas y todes como moscas.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Russia Today


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Sencillamente es alucinante. Una persona que se comporta así está claramente grillada.



al revés, conoce la historia rusa y los bichos que tiene en frente


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Otro ex miembro de la URSS que se alia con la UE






*Uzbekistán firma el acuerdo de cooperación con la UE.*

La cooperación entre Uzbekistán y la Unión Europea alcanza un nuevo nivel

· El 6 de julio de 2022, en Bruselas, se celebró la ceremonia de firma del Acuerdo de Colaboración y Cooperación Reforzadas (ACC) entre la República de Uzbekistán y la Unión Europea (UE)

https://www.elmundofinanciero.com/no...evo-nivel.html


----------



## NPI (8 Jul 2022)

El plan es el siguiente:
- UE compra petróleo a EEUU
- UE compra gas natural licuado a EEUU
- UE compra alimentos a EEUU
En definitiva la UE será un mercado cautivo de EEUU


----------



## NPI (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cae el Gobierno en Estonia.
> La Primera Ministra, la anti rusa Kaya Kallas (a la que votaron 160.000 estonios, del total de 600.000 con derecho a voto...), ha dimitido y buscará conformar un nuevo gobierno.
> 
> Caen todos, todas y todes como moscas.































Continúa...


----------



## NPI (8 Jul 2022)

Fin
Administrador más imágenes por mensaje.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Los traidores los ha habido siempre. Y tienen el final esperado.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Los traidores los ha habido siempre. Y tienen el final esperado.



Te refieres a los ucras lamepollas de Occiente gobernados por ladrones?


----------



## Epicii (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Invadida con qué combustible?
> 
> ¿Es que los ejércitos de los países europeos van a invadir Rusia a caballo?
> 
> ...



En todo caso, me das la razón, sino tienen ni combustible la guerra duraría horas...jajaja


----------



## Hermericus (8 Jul 2022)

Twitter tiene totalmente censurada la informacion sobre Ukrania.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Invadida con qué combustible?
> 
> ¿Es que los ejércitos de los países europeos van a invadir Rusia a caballo?
> 
> ...



Deja los videojuegos, mongolo.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (8 Jul 2022)

Bielorrusia es Rusia, sí, pero yo no haría esa comparación con Andalucía y España puesto que el bielorruso es un idioma con gramática y alfabeto propios desde hace un largo tiempo, y en cambio Andalucía nunca ha tenido idioma ni escritura propias, al menos con el grado de formalidad del bielorruso.

En mi opinión sería mejor compararlo con el catalán o gallego, dejando de lado la cuestión de si deben o no ser parte de España. Sólo en lo que respecta a cuestiones gramaticales.

Mientras escribo esto escucho una radio bielorrusa, ya que después de escuchar tanto ucraniano en lo que va de guerra, me había olvidado de cómo sonaba.
Новости Беларуси | euroradio.fm
Y es curioso porque estoy oyendo una entrevista telefónica donde el periodista habla y pregunta en bielorruso (no pillo casi nada) y el entrevistado (seguramente de nacionalidad bielorrusa también) contesta 100% en ruso y hasta donde mi modesto manejo del ruso me permite, sin acento.

El bielorruso si tuviera que definir lo de alguna manera, diría que es una mezcla de 40% ruso, 30% ucraniano y 30% polaco.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (8 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Twitter tiene totalmente censurada la informacion sobre Ukrania.



Qué tipo de información tiene censurada?


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

hash=4fbedb7fe7180ee9;oid=713330584;vid=456239310
hash=4d1502f388401e26;oid=254107454;vid=456239492


NPI dijo:


> El plan es el siguiente:
> - UE compra petróleo a EEUU
> - UE compra gas natural licuado a EEUU
> - UE compra alimentos a EEUU
> En definitiva la UE será un mercado cautivo de EEUU



Básicamente, ese es el programa de sometimiento, con la inestimable colaboración de su club de caniches
contratados en Europa. Pero, incluso estas pretensiones, fracasarán porque no serán capaces de cumplir
ni tan siquiera esta fase de canibalización de sus títeres.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*El 95 % de los bielorrusos cree que su ejército no debe entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania*, según la encuesta de Chatham House

La actitud de los bielorrusos hacia la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania sigue siendo negativa. El apoyo a Rusia entre los bielorrusos se está desvaneciendo. En marzo, el 28% de los bielorrusos pensaban eso, en junio se convirtió en el 23%.

Las personas que creen que Bielorrusia debería participar en las hostilidades del lado de Rusia representan el 5%.

UN.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los más probable es que, aparte de lo que tenían en la reserva y han arreglado para que pudiera volar (aunque no en las mejores condiciones), se trate de los aviones dados por Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Rumanía... que o bien tenían en servicio o bien en reserva.



Creo que nadie ha comentado que quizá les hubiesen estado dotando de aviones en secreto desde antes de la operación especial.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

*El informe más reciente de la BBC sobre las pérdidas rusas señala:*

1. Uno de cada 5 muerto es VDV (Airborne)
2. 17% son oficiales
3. Los 'voluntarios' tienen la tasa de pérdidas de más rápido crecimiento
4. Según sus fuentes, los 'voluntarios' y los PMC (mercenarios nazis) son actualmente las principales fuerzas de asalto.
5. Más del 40% de los 'voluntarios' muertos en combate tienen más de 45 años". La mayoría son de provincias, tienen salario promedio bajo.
Finalmente: la lista incluye 162 Rosgvardia, incluidos los destacamentos Vityaz, Rosich, Typhoon. Vityaz involucrado en crímenes de guerra en Bucha. También al menos 111 GRU Spetsnaz y tres oficiales “Alfa” del FSB.

Груз 200: что известно о потерях российской армии в Украине к началу июля - BBC News Русская служба


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Soledarsko-Bakhmut a las 19.30 horas del 8 de julio de 2022

Anticipándose a la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Bakhmut y Seversk el mando ucraniano está aumentando el número de tropas y equipos en las zonas de combate.

En Seversk para contener la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se desplegaron unidades adicionales de la 10ª Brigada de Guardias y reforzadas por varios sistemas antitanque en Ivano-Daryevka.

▪ El grupo ucraniano está protegido por el sistema de defensa aérea Strela-10 en las cercanías de Vyemka y Zvanovka así como mediante MANPADS en Berestovo.

▪ Artillería ucraniana y ataque aéreo táctico en las zonas de Zolotorevka, Verkhnekamenka, Disputed y Nikolaevka.

En Soledarsko-Bakhmut el mando del grupo táctico "Charlie" está organizando una línea defensiva en la línea Pokrovskoye - Soledar - Yakovlevka - Belogorovka.

▪ En las cercanías de Razdolovka y Pereezdnoye varias unidades de vehículos blindados se colocan en reserva en caso de que se rompa la línea principal. Los obuses ucranianos operan en Yakovlevka, Bondarny y Fedorovka.

▪ En Bakhmut y Soledar el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se está preparando para un posible asedio a largo plazo de las ciudades ocupando estructuras de ingeniería en las áreas residenciales y domicilios de la población local.

▪ Debido a los constantes ataques aéreos y de artillería en Bakhmut el punto de encuentro de personal se trasladó a Nikifirovka y Konstantinovka.

▪ Tripulaciones de morteros y artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están disparando contra Klinovoe desde las vecinas Zaitsevo y Vesela Dolina.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lanzaron ataques de artillería, misiles y aire en las áreas de concentración de personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Belogorovka, Berestovoye, al oeste de Disputed, Veseloe, al oeste de Klinovoye, Vershina, Novoluganskoye, Kodem, Zaitsevo, Pokrovsky y las centrales térmicas de Uglegorsk.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#Bakhmut #digest #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Jul 2022)

Mercado en Vorónezh esta semana.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Lavrov se va cabreado...


----------



## El_Suave (8 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me da mi que lo de los himars no es tan sencillo como parece, me suena mas lógico me los quedo monto algo que se le parece los destruyo y a estudiarlos.
> 
> a diferencia delo que puedan pensar los americanos al OTAN etc.. el estado mayor y los generales rusos no son gilipollas, des pues de que el comunismo cayo y las purgas de incompetentes por la guerra de Afganistán y Chechenia, mas la escuela practica de guerra en siria etc.., tienen un núcleo de profesionales muy competentes ahí mandando en la operación especial militar



Sí pero no, es que el HIMARS no tiene nada que estudiar para los rusos, ellos tienen sistemas muy superiores como el "Smerch". Lo del HIMARS es puro _hype _del internet pro-otánico, es un lanzacohetes de lo más corriente.

Los rusos en otros campos tal vez si tengan algo que estudiar de los americanos, pero no en este caso.
_
_


----------



## Guaguei (8 Jul 2022)

no se si lo habeis posteado ya, coronel y ex-senador


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os dejo este link, sobre un posible enfrentamiento frontal OTAN-Rusia.
> 
> The United States Could Not Win and Will Not Fight a War Against Russia



En general coincido con todo lo que relatan. Estupendo texto.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

?como se dice en Ruso?: ¡¡¡¡quiero patatas fritas coño¡¡¡


----------



## dabuti (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy lee el teleprompter mal, ayer condecoró una espalda.


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace falta mucho, muchísimo dinero y "talento" para montar algo alternativo a Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Ni siquiera la China de hoy día tiene esa capacidad. A veces no se si sois escolares o algo por el estilo.



Hombre ... lo primero que hay que plantearse es que necesidad tenemos de Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Por ejemplo yo, ninguna. No uso nada de eso. Lo único Google y es perfectamente prescindible, si mañana desapareciera ni me enteraría.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Jul 2022)

Por si no está puesto, luego me pongo a día.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Esta es la mejor noticia que he leído en semanas. Ojala pueda Ucrania volver con su Madre Patria, Rusia. Y que haya paz de una puñetera vez entre eslavos.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

https://latinus.us/2022/07/08/tribun...litar-ucrania/


Condenan a siete años de prisión a un diputado ruso por “difundir información falsa” sobre la invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## Epicii (8 Jul 2022)

Segundo titere q cae en una semana...


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Me quedo con esta frase* que retrata muy bien al trompas...
> 
> "...._poca visión tenía, porque es un líder profundamente inculto...._"
> 
> ...



Jerusalem es la capital milenaria e indivisible del pueblo Hebreo. 
Si a alguien molesta que la morisma sea expulsada de donde no pertenece que se joda.


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## BHAN83 (8 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Hoy lee el teleprompter mal, ayer condecoró una espalda.



EEUU es una dictadura de banksters de wall street.

Biden solo es su relaciones publicas.

Y tontos no son.


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

Si entendieras siquiera lo que pones, allí indica que son imágenes de "principios a mediados de Mayo". ¿Sabes que estamos en JULIO verdad ? 

¿Qué sigue? ¿Imágenes de la fundación de Kiev?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1116409
> 
> 
> ❗ Situación en Soledarsko-Bakhmut a las 19.30 horas del 8 de julio de 2022
> ...



Joer, antes los de inteligencia militar tenian que sudar mas.

Ahora el enemigo les explica el despliegue de sus fuerzas por telegram.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... lo primero que hay que plantearse es que necesidad tenemos de Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Por ejemplo yo, ninguna. No uso nada de eso. Lo único Google y es perfectamente prescindible, si mañana desapareciera ni me enteraría.



Yo soy informático y te digo que todos esos servicios y sistemas serían perfectamente sustituibles en Europa por versiones Europeas si tuviéramos simplemente la voluntad (y la autonomia) para hacerlo.


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Segundo titere q cae en una semana...



Joder, OTRA PUTA CHARO????? Esto ya es una plaga.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1116288
> 
> 
> Otro hundimiento como la suspensión de "cobros" de la deuda rusa ... Ha obtenido beneficio record y se lo entrega directo al Estado .. Adivina en que se lo van a gastar.



No hay deuda que no se pague ni plazo que no se cumpla. Esa deuda va a ir directo a los fondos de inversión y me juego que la jurisdicción es Nueva York.
Los rusos no son los vivillos de esta triste historia.


----------



## Abstenuto (8 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Fin
> Administrador más imágenes por mensaje.



¿Se sabe algo de porqué a algunos usuarios no nos permite cargar imágenes de más de 75 KB

Antes no tenía este problema

@calopez


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Esto se acaba en el mismo instante en el que la basura rusa se retira de Ucrania y vuelve a su pocilga.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que sus subditos miran al suelo cuando pasa al lado de ellos no vaya a ser que su resplandor los convierta en estatuas de sal.



Lo dices como ironía pero esta gente está muy mal de la cabeza y fundamentalmente del espíritu.
Cuando aquí en Argentina -un país de cuarta- asumió el gobierno Macri en el 2015 subió por primera vez al ascensor presidencial y saludó a la ascensorista. La mujer se puso a llorar y Macri le preguntó qué le pasaba, a lo que respondió que a Cristina Kirchner amiga de Putin no podía mirarla ni hablarle ni saludarla. El llanto fue su desahogo.








Un delicado viaje en ascensor


De la idealización a la desilusión, el eterno periplo argentino que vuelve




www.google.com


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Optimistas no, lo siguente los ucranianos.
> 
> Reznikov nombra 3 escenarios para el fin de la guerra*
> 
> ...





Hay una jugada en el fútbol americano que se llama *"Ave Maria" o "Santa María" (Hail Mary)* a la que se suele recurrir cuando quedan segundos de juego y con una última (y milagrosa) conversión, el equipo que pierde terminaría ganando.

En esa jugada todos los corredores salen disparados a la línea de conversión mientras el lanzador trata de demorarse para que se ubiquen y hace un lanzamiento larguísimo... el 80-90% de las veces, como es lógico, la jugada se pierde y el partido termina en derrota... pero un "mágico" 10% de las veces algún atrapador consigue el balón, marca el tanto... y el equipo que perdía termina ganando.

El Ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, acaba de explicarnos *tres jugadas de "Hail Mary"* que tiene en cartera.


----------



## vettonio (8 Jul 2022)

Próximamente en España

Biscúter



El coche huevo


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de porqué a algunos usuarios no nos permite cargar imágenes de más de 75 KB
> 
> Antes no tenía este problema
> 
> ...



Eres chupaorco?


----------



## vettonio (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy informático y te digo que todos esos servicios y sistemas serían perfectamente sustituibles en Europa por versiones Europeas si tuviéramos simplemente la voluntad (y la autonomia) para hacerlo.



Voluntad política de la cual se carece…


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Bielorrusia es Rusia, sí, pero yo no haría esa comparación con Andalucía y España puesto que el bielorruso es un idioma con gramática y alfabeto propios desde hace un largo tiempo, y en cambio Andalucía nunca ha tenido idioma ni escritura propias, al menos con el grado de formalidad del bielorruso.
> 
> En mi opinión sería mejor compararlo con el catalán o gallego, dejando de lado la cuestión de si deben o no ser parte de España. Sólo en lo que respecta a cuestiones gramaticales.
> 
> ...



Los bielorrusos tienen un acento tremendo en ruso. No tanto como los ucranianos, pero casi.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sí pero no, es que el HIMARS no tiene nada que estudiar para los rusos, ellos tienen sistemas muy superiores como el "Smerch". Lo del HIMARS es puro _hype _del internet pro-otánico, es un lanzacohetes de lo más corriente.
> 
> Los rusos en otros campos tal vez si tengan algo que estudiar de los americanos, pero no en este caso.



Lo que le da a Ucrania los HIMARS es la capacidad de alcanzar con precisión y a larga distancia objetivos que le señalan los americanos desde los satélites

Capacidad que antes no tenían

Lo importante en este caso es la munición no el arma en sí

Así que ahora a los rusos les toca ponerse las pilas para buscarle el truquito a los cohetitos y poder tener seguridad de ser capaces de derribarlos

Esto es más o menos como lo de los famosos drones turcos que al principio eran la bomba pero cuando los rusos les pillaron el truco se acabó, ahora ya ni los propios ucranianos los quieren ...

Corolario de la historia :

A cuenta de la "operación militar especial" le están pillando el truco a todos los sistemas de armas de la OTAN


----------



## rejon (8 Jul 2022)

Rusia es una dictadura fascista, punto.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Hoy lee el teleprompter mal, ayer condecoró una espalda.




y lo del galardonado con medalla en la espalda hay video?


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy informático y te digo que todos esos servicios y sistemas serían perfectamente sustituibles en Europa por versiones Europeas si tuviéramos simplemente la voluntad (y la autonomia) para hacerlo.



No estoy tan seguro. En China tienen un truño de internet que desespera de lo malo que es. Desde luego, a corto plazo no creo que esas compañías se puedan sustituir sin perder calidad.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Twitter tiene totalmente censurada la informacion sobre Ukrania.



Estoy por pasarle a Elon el nuevo avatar para su red:




Sería una troleada del 15 hackearle el server y cambiarle el 'piopio' por este (mejor perfilado).


----------



## Roedr (8 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estoy por pasarle a Elon el nuevo avatar para su red:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116464



Un cuervo? haha


----------



## El Mercader (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro. En China tienen un truño de internet que desespera de lo malo que es. Desde luego, a corto plazo no creo que esas compañías se puedan sustituir sin perder calidad.



He dicho en Europa


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Es muy complicado comprender el retraso del mamapollato checheno.

Rutzia no puede siquiera hacer un McDonald's sin que la clientela muera por asco y/o botulismo y quieren creer que pueden superar en algo a USA.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que vale que hacen poca cosa, pero bueno



No veo una sustancial mejora en lo que puede hacer un misil contracarro con 10 veces mas carga explosiva, y mucho menos lo que puede hace un proyectil de 125 de tiro directo de un carro de combate. 
Y menos aun veo que sea mejor que una bomba guiada por laser de 500kg o un misil asm con 90 kg, o un proyectil de 152 guiado por laser. 
Por cada objetivo que logran los Ucros, son devastados por 50 golpes mucho mas potentes
Las matemáticas se imponen
Cada vez que te alegres por un ruso muerto, piensa que caen 50 ucranianos.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Jul 2022)

Joe Biden lee accidentalmente la parte en el teleprompter que dice "repite la línea" cuando querían que dijera la línea otra vez.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no se si lo habeis posteado ya, coronel y ex-senador



Buen video, pero hay dos cosas en las que este norteamericano no está nada acertado:

1) Usa no es América, es Usa. Pero se les llena la boca de América, América, América. El ego norteamericano.
2) Se piensa que Rusia va a marcharse de Ucrania cuando Zelensky y Blinken le firmen un papelito que diga que venga, que ya nos portamos bien y tal, y no entraremos en la Otan. Eso valía antes de febrero, ahora es evidente que es tarde.
Solo Putin sabe dónde va a parar y cómo. Si es que para.

Los políticos y militares norteamericanos están en shock viendo cómo Rusia es un puto rodillo en una guerra convencional.
La población no, bastante tiene con mantener 3 empleos para poder comer a fin de mes, en la tierra de las oportunidades.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Russia Today



En las calles americanas puedes encontrar cada día del año a cientos de miles de mendigos y adictos al crack o a los narcóticos igual que ese pobre desgraciado. Muchos de ellos exclientes de las farmacéuticas
en Uropa lo veras menos porque como las drogas son gratis, están todos dopados en sus propias casas recetados con ansiolíticos y demás vademécum


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Lo tendrían que sacar vestido de latex y con taconazos, como en ese repugnante vídeo que no fui capaz de terminar de ver.


----------



## lapetus (8 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hace falta mucho, muchísimo dinero y "talento" para montar algo alternativo a Apple, Microsoft, Google, Amazon, Facebook. Ni siquiera la China de hoy día tiene esa capacidad. A veces no se si sois escolares o algo por el estilo.



¿Entonces tu no has oido hablar de Alibaba, o Tencent? Tienen cientos de millones de usuarios. Escalar a esos niveles no lo hace cualquiera.
Los chinos tienen talento de sobra, la mayoría de los programadores de SV son asiáticos o blancos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: EE. UU. anuncia un nuevo paquete de ayuda de $400 millones para #Ucrania con sistemas de precisión y munición para ayudar a #Kyiv a atacar, interrumpir y destruir la capacidad de #Rusia para librar la guerra en el #Donbas y más allá


El nuevo sorteo incluye:

- 4 HIMARS y munición
- 1.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm "con capacidad de precisión"
- vehículos tácticos
- municiones de demolición
-sistemas de contrabatería
-piezas de repuesto

según un alto funcionario de defensa de EE. UU.

Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas complicado. 

Es precioso


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por si no está puesto, luego me pongo a día.



Joder , pero si nos habia contador errejon que la huida campo a traves era una gran victoria y que no habian tenido perdidas. 

Ese es solo el material practicamente en condiciones de uso , con minimas reparaciones. Luego esta el resto. Por eso el que conquista terreno recupera muchas de sus perdidas. El que se retira evidentmente no.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es una dictadura fascista, punto.



Claro porque le ponen un juicio, es mucho mejor la opción Ucrania le atas a una farola le bajas los pantalones , le pegas una paliza, y a pasar la noche a -10º. ¿ eso no es fascismo ? Tu tienes una cara que te la pisas.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## lapetus (8 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Que no las conozcas no quiere decir que no existan versiones rusas.....Google-Yandex, Whatsapp-Telegram, Facebook-Vkontakte, por ejemplo



Las conozco, pero son de uso interno ruso. No han pretendido nunca hacer competencia global.
Si hubiese habido una alternativa rusa libre para videos y otra en plan red social, sin censura, en las elecciones de 2016 Trump habría sacado el doble de votos, y probablemente habría ganado también las siguientes. Como no lo hicieron el contubernio mediático-tecnológico americano consiguió acallar y censurar toda disidencia.

No lo han hecho porque no tienen la pasta y porque parece que no se quieren inmiscuir hasta ese nivel. A Rusia la tecnología le sigue dando alergia.


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No estoy tan seguro. En China tienen un truño de internet que desespera de lo malo que es. Desde luego, a corto plazo no creo que esas compañías se puedan sustituir sin perder calidad.



Pero para qué quieres sustituir Facebook, Google, Amazon o Apple? Son totalmente prescindibles, no hace puñetera falta. Si no existieran no pasaría nada. No concibes un mundo sin Facebook u otra gilipollez igual o qué?


----------



## Nico (8 Jul 2022)

Te cuento porque hoy decidí finalmente pasarte al ignore.

En tu caso no comentas esta guerra como lo hace el grueso de los compañeros. *Lo tuyo es odio cerril y vergonzante.*

Fíjate que no cuestiono si te gustan los rusos o los ucranianos (eso es personal), sino *el enfoque propio de una persona con daño cerebral severo*, capaz de odiar e insultar a gente que no conoce, que nada le hizo y que están sufriendo una terrible situación (como lo es toda guerra).

Así que, con mucho dolor pero para aliviar las vibras de lo que leo (*contaminarse con gente enferma termina contagiando*), te saludo y nos veremos cuando esta guerra finalice y puedas regresar a una vida normal.

Saludos camarada Disturbed (ya tu nickname es anuncio de tu estado mental)


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

Ataque fallido de Rusia 7 tanques destruidos o abandonados. Que desastre


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

En total serian 12. 8 ya estan en Ucrania mas estos 4. Otros 9 lanzacohetes de Reino Unido y Alemania. En total 20 sistemas


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Para su información, 'infobae' es un medio radicado en Argentina ,
creado y mantenido por una agencia de la CIA: la NED.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

parece que la falta de municion imaginaria de los rusos, no les afecta mucho. 




Más artilleria rusa en funcionamiento. 



Y los ucranianos dejando los "maravillosos" javalin tirados por el campo. joder se pierde la cuenta de lo que capturan.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Saluden a Rutzia que se va:

- 4 HIMARS y munición
- 1.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm "con capacidad de precisión"
- vehículos tácticos
- municiones de demolición
-sistemas de contrabatería
-piezas de repuesto

400 millones de dólares: La mitad o menos de lo que vale el yate de Puti. 

A ver si despiertan, tarados.


----------



## frangelico (8 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy informático y te digo que todos esos servicios y sistemas serían perfectamente sustituibles en Europa por versiones Europeas si tuviéramos simplemente la voluntad (y la autonomia) para hacerlo.



Es que esas cosas están prohibidas. En USA intentaron cosas contra Airbus cuando empezó a ascender y por suerte en Europa se negaron a cerrar eso. Pero es obvio que un sistema operativo propio para móviles es condición necesaria para ser medianamente soberano. Europa ha cedido varias parcelas bastante lucrativas a USA, que financia las suyas con mucho más dinero público del que la gente imagina.


----------



## NPI (8 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En las calles americanas puedes encontrar cada día del año a cientos de miles de mendigos y adictos al crack o a los narcóticos igual que ese pobre desgraciado. Muchos de ellos exclientes de las farmacéuticas
> en Uropa lo veras menos porque como las drogas son gratis, están todos dopados en sus propias casas recetados con ansiolíticos y demás vademécum



El Reino de España estaba en primera posición a nivel mundial en antidepresivos y ansiolíticos en 2021, ya veremos en 2022 si seguimos en el primer puesto.


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

El video de las captura pero con los locales, disfrutando el momento.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro porque le ponen un juicio, es mucho mejor la opción Ucrania le atas a una farola le bajas los pantalones , le pegas una paliza, y a pasar la noche a -10º. ¿ eso no es fascismo ? Tu tienes una cara que te la pisas.



Eso no es fascismo, es un crimen. Asimilar fálsamente una ideología con un crimen, es hacer un flaco favor a la verdad. Monstruosidades las cometen todos los bandos cuando llega la guerra. Seguro que alguien podría ponerte barbaridades hechas por izquierdas en sus checas y sin faltar a la verdad. 

Además, y como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones a lo largo de los años, independientemente de lo que se quiera considerar 'fascismo', los de izquierdas cuando os juntáis varios con un objetivo común, el que sea, ya formáis un fascio ¿hace falta que te recuerde, que seguro ya lo sabes, lo que significa la palabra? pues lo voy a hacer, para los menos documentados: 'el fascio es el símbolo que representa el axioma 'la unión hace la fuerza' '. Y cualquier ideología, religión, club de amigos de la ornitología, etc., forma un fascio para representar y mantener sus intereses, cualesquiera que sean.


----------



## ZARGON (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

Rusia no va ganar. Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas difícil. Ucrania cada vez esta mejor armada. Pronto tendrán sistemas antisimisiles nasam. Y ya tienen 12 himars que estan reventando los almcenes de armas rusos.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hay una jugada en el fútbol americano que se llama *"Ave Maria" o "Santa María" (Hail Mary)* a la que se suele recurrir cuando quedan segundos de juego y con una última (y milagrosa) conversión, el equipo que pierde terminaría ganando.
> 
> En esa jugada todos los corredores salen disparados a la línea de conversión mientras el lanzador trata de demorarse para que se ubiquen y hace un lanzamiento larguísimo... el 80-90% de las veces, como es lógico, la jugada se pierde y el partido termina en derrota... pero un "mágico" 10% de las veces algún atrapador consigue el balón, marca el tanto... y el equipo que perdía termina ganando.
> 
> El Ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, acaba de explicarnos *tres jugadas de "Hail Mary"* que tiene en cartera.



Reconoces que Rutzia será derrotada y que solo un milagro podría salvarla de una derrota humillante frente a 4 camiones?


----------



## pgas (8 Jul 2022)

*¿Es necesaria esta alianza? Kazajstan impide a Rusia eludir las sanciones de Estados Unidos*

Konstantin Dvinski

Recientemente, Kazajstán ha estado siguiendo un curso cada vez más hostil hacia Rusia. A pesar de la asistencia brindada en enero de 2022, el presidente Tokayev no considera necesario responder a Moscú de manera aliada y, de hecho, se solidariza con las sanciones ilegales de Occidente. Pero Rusia ya ha preparado una respuesta sutil y diplomática: la reparación del oleoducto del Caspio, que transporta productos petroleros kazajos a la Unión Europea.

Puedes criticar a Estados Unidos tanto como quieras por sus políticas, pero no puedes negar las ventajas obvias del sistema construido por los estadounidenses. Por ejemplo, desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, con todos los matices y defectos, Washington ha aplicado estrictamente la disciplina dentro de su bloque político-militar y ha obligado a sus aliados a seguir el camino trazado por la Casa Blanca en la política internacional. Lo hemos visto muchas veces en una serie de ejemplos: la presión sobre Yugoslavia, el reconocimiento de la "independencia" del pseudo-estado de Kosovo y la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia. La OTAN actúa en sincronía y casi siempre se alinea con la "hegemonía mundial".

*Ni un amigo, ni un enemigo, pero...*
Nuestra situación es diferente. Esto se debe en gran parte a la génesis misma de las uniones militares y económicas formadas en las últimas décadas: además de Rusia, incluyen las antiguas repúblicas de la Unión Soviética. Miran con cautela hacia el Kremlin, experimentan complejos de “hermano pequeño”, siempre temen por su soberanía, a pesar de que Rusia no la amenaza en lo más mínimo, mientras no esté amenazada. Y en las regiones postsoviéticas, es costumbre no devolver las buenas obras con amabilidad. Un ejemplo clásico es nuestro vecino del sur.

_No entiendo lo que Kazajstán quiere lograr. Siendo miembro de la CSTO y de la EAEU, sin embargo, con su comportamiento, arroja dudas sobre estas estructuras tan importantes. Aun así, Occidente nos muestra muchas veces que no son viables, que están medio muertos o muertos. Y, por desgracia, tienen razón al hablar de la ineficacia de estas estructuras. Sus principales participantes hoy se comportan como un cisne, un cáncer y un lucio. Completo malentendido. Como podemos ver, hoy en Europa solo Hungría y Serbia están tratando de rebelarse contra las sanciones europeas contra Rusia, y esto causa indignación en la UE. Tenga en cuenta que Kazajstán no entiende lo que está haciendo, no está claro qué política está siguiendo. Allí, durante 30 años, se proclamó la ideología de la rusofobia, el odio a los rusos, las infracciones constantes a nivel cotidiano y político. Las autoridades trataron de encubrirlas de alguna manera,_​
- Señala Aslan Rubaev, politólogo y experto en la CEI.

En enero de 2022, gracias a una dura y rápida decisión del presidente Vladimir Putin, el ejército ruso, junto con sus colegas de la CSTO, estabilizó la situación en este estado asiático y tomó bajo custodia la infraestructura clave, lo que permitió a las fuerzas de seguridad kazajas concentrar sus esfuerzos para reprimir la rebelión armada. De hecho, Kazajstán se salvó del triste destino de Tayikistán, donde estalló una sangrienta guerra civil a principios de la década de 1990, que se cobró la vida de hasta 100 mil personas. Pero Rusia no esperó la gratitud de la etnocracia kazaja. Por el contrario, en Nur-Sultan comenzaron a seguir un curso aún más "multivectorial" (y de hecho antirruso).

_Por primera vez en 30 años, la CSTO se mostró enviando un contingente limitado a Kazajstán. Y, enfatizo, no Rusia, sino la CSTO. En Rusia, algunas personas tergiversan toda esta situación, afirmando que Rusia salvó a Kazajstán y que ahora Kazajstán debe servir para siempre e inclinarse a los pies de Rusia. Creo que este es un razonamiento completamente injustificado, una ilusión de la realidad. Es la CSTO, donde Kazajstán es un participante activo,_​
Kassym-Jomart Tokayev dijo en una entrevista.

Esta posición fue apreciada en Washington. Los amantes de la democracia la encontraron repentinamente en las vastas extensiones de Kazajstán: el subsecretario de Estado de EE. UU., Uzra Zeya, apoyó las "reformas de derechos humanos" de Tokayev y evaluó positivamente el referéndum del 5 de junio sobre los cambios a la Ley Básica. El presidente de la República correspondió y afirmó que necesitaba "relaciones amistosas y predecibles" con los Estados Unidos.

Pero Rusia se interpone en el camino del anhelado idilio kazajo-estadounidense. Nuestro país está bajo las sanciones del Occidente colectivo. Kazajstán es formalmente nuestro aliado político-militar en la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva y económico en la Unión Económica Euroasiática. Sin embargo, en lugar de ayudarnos con la sustitución de importaciones, fortalecer la integración y ponerse del lado de Rusia sin ambigüedades, la élite kazaja decidió consultar con los estadounidenses y los europeos sobre cómo ellos mismos no caerían bajo las restricciones occidentales.

_Las sanciones son sanciones, no debemos violarlas, especialmente porque recibimos notificaciones de que en caso de violación de sanciones, seguirán las llamadas sanciones secundarias de Occidente contra nuestra economía,_​
- Kassym-Jomart Kemelevich declaró sin rodeos al canal de televisión Rossiya 24.

Y Kazajstán no se limita a las palabras. El Ministerio de Finanzas sometió a discusión pública un borrador de su orden "Sobre la aprobación de las reglas para la implementación de un proyecto piloto para registrar el movimiento de ciertos tipos de bienes cuando se exportan desde el territorio de la República de Kazajstán al territorio de la Federación Rusa y la República de Bielorrusia". Traducido del lenguaje burocrático: cómo Kazajstán cumplirá con las sanciones contra sus estados amigos.

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Kazajstán tiene la intención de bloquear la exportación de bienes a Rusia y Bielorrusia, negándose a certificar facturas electrónicas (ESV) para ciertas categorías de bienes. Será imposible cruzar la frontera estatal con Rusia sin estos documentos. Los motivos para negarse a emitir una copia certificada del ESF pueden ser casos en los que "el país de origen de las mercancías ... es un país que ha introducido una prohibición a la exportación de ciertos tipos de mercancías a la Federación Rusa". Como dicen, llegaron.

*¿Y qué?*
Pero Rusia tiene algo que responder, y la respuesta ya ha llegado . El Tribunal de Distrito de Primorsky de Novorossiysk, en la demanda de Rostransnadzor, decidió suspender el trabajo del Caspian Pipeline Consortium (CPC) por 30 días. Esta es la arteria de transporte más grande. A través de él, el oro negro de Kazajstán se envía a los puertos del Mar Negro y desde allí se envía a los mercados de la Unión Europea. La capacidad de procesamiento del CPC es de 67 millones de toneladas de petróleo por año, lo que es comparable a la exportación total de petróleo de la República de Kazajstán. En respuesta, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev instruyó al gobierno a diversificar las rutas de suministro de petróleo.. Parece que el conflicto está alcanzando un nuevo nivel, y las autoridades kazajas han hecho todo lo posible para perder importantes preferencias económicas de Rusia. Y antes de salvar una vez más a Kazajstán, el Kremlin se lo pensará diez veces antes de tomar una decisión.

**********

por lo visto el jeta kazajo creía que Rusia iba a conducir su petróleo a Rumania y desde allí hacia Ucrania, al mismo tiempo que observaba como KZ le aplicaba las sanciones occidentales

_en el Consorcio del Oleoducto del Caspio , Rusia (Transneft) tiene solo el 24 por ciento, los kazajos (KazMunayGas) tienen el 19 por ciento y el resto pertenece a los "socios occidentales" _


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (8 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El informe más reciente de la BBC sobre las pérdidas rusas señala:*
> 
> 1. Uno de cada 5 muerto es VDV (Airborne)
> 2. 17% son oficiales
> ...



4500 bajas.
Los británicos tuvieron al menos 264 en mes y medio en Malvinas, unas 100 de ellas en tierra, con 7 batallones de infantería la mayoría en 3 días de combate, contra una fuerza de infantería ligera sin artillería pesada ni blindados. Por cierto, perdió un coronel de los paras, que lideraba el ataque en Goose Green. Tambien perdieron 34 aeronaves y 8 buques. Y eso que los argies apenas tenían algo de defensa aérea de punto
los israelíes en 15 días de combate tuvieron casi 1400 bajas, 120 muertos contra 2000 guerrilleros el Líbano y 50 carros alcanzados, al menos 17 totalmente destruidos, mas 5 aeronaves y 1 corbeta, y sólo entraron 10 km.

Respecto a la proporción de oficiales, evidentemente no has visto un escalafón de oficiales del ejercito español.
España tienen casi 7000 coroneles y tenientes coroneles y su equivalente naval en activo o reserva
el 20% del ejercito español esta conformado por oficiales.
Rusia no habrá perdido ni el 1% de sus oficiales.

Y seguramente 2/3 de esas bajas se han producido en el 1º Mes
La cuestión es ¿Cuántos muertos ha tenido Ucrania?
Y sobre todo cuantas tiene ahora diariamente.
Seguramente la proporción es 20 a 1


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

A Europa no le salen las cuentas sin gas ruso: tendrá que afrontar cortes para evitar quedarse sin reservas


A Europa se le ha terminado el tiempo si Rusia decide cerrar totalmente el suministro de gas. Según cálculos del think tank Brueguel, el conjunto de la Unión Europea deberá ajustar la de demanda de gas en un 15% durante los próximos diez meses para compensar esta situación y no agotar las...



www.eleconomista.es













El casero más grande de Alemania, Vonovia, bajará la calefacción a sus inquilinos por la crisis del gas


La inmobiliaria Vonovia, que gestiona casi medio millón de viviendas en alquiler en Alemania, ha anunciado que bajará la calefacción a sus inquilinos por la noche a 17 grados para rebajar el coste energético. El país se enfrenta a una profunda crisis energética por los recortes en el suministro...



www.eleconomista.es













El gigante del gas Uniper solicita el rescate a Alemania por el recorte ruso


El grupo energético alemán Uniper, el mayor importador de gas ruso en Alemania, ha presentado este viernes una solicitud de apoyo estatal en virtud de la legislación energética recientemente aprobada por el Gobierno germano, como consecuencia del impacto del recorte del suministro de gas ruso...



www.eleconomista.es






El grupo energético alemán Uniper, el mayor importador de gas ruso en Alemania, ha presentado este viernes una solicitud de apoyo estatal en virtud de la legislación energética recientemente aprobada por el Gobierno germano, como consecuencia del impacto del recorte del suministro de gas ruso, que ha puesto a la *empresa "bajo una presión financiera extrema"*.

Desde mediados de junio, Uniper solo ha recibido de Rusia* el 40% de los volúmenes de gas contratados*, lo que ha forzado a la empresa a comprar el gas necesario en el mercado a precios significativamente más altos.


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Las nacionalizaciones de eléctricas como la de Francia no son imitables en el resto de la UE


La decisión del Gobierno de Francia de nacionalizar totalmente el gigante eléctrico EDF no será imitada en el resto de Europa. Pese a que algunos apuntan a movimientos similares en otros Estados miembro, el caso francés es aislado por el control público ya existente y por no ser un activo...



www.eleconomista.es






*EDF está, además, en estado crítico* por varios factores: los problemas que tienen sus centrales nucleares por la corrosión debido a la tensión que afecta a una parte de su parque, el incremento de costes en la construcción de la central británica de Hinkley Point C y por las intervenciones regulatorias del Gobierno francés. De hecho, en una comparecencia pública ante el Senado, la autoridad gala de seguridad nuclear explicó que, para solucionar estos problemas, *EDF requeriría un plan a gran escala que podría llevar varios años y cuyo coste es difícil de prever.*


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

No ha caído siria teniendo el apoyo de un pais debil económicamente y militarmente como rusia . Y estando en la ruina económica. Va caer Ucrania con la ayuda de Estados unidos y sus aliados. El paso del tiempo perjudica a rusia. De echo rusia ha perdido la guerra. Y cada dia que pasa es tiempo para que el ejercito ucraniano entrene en los nuevos modernos sistemas de armas occidentales y la inteligencia occidental este mas presente en kiev. Y se refuerce mas. Rusia no puede ganar esta guerra. Si se queda en los territorios ocupados durante años en ucrania luchando. Implosionara como la urrs. Rusia no tiene los medios económicos y militares pars una guerra infinita como Estados Unidos en otro territorio. El ejercito ruso va colapsar. Ya ha perdido 800 tanques. Si sigue la guerra rusia se quedara sin ejército. Aquí se escucha desde el 1 dia que el ejercito Ucraniano va colapsar pero no va pasar. Esto pinta a guerra de muchos años. No tengais prisa. Ucrania no es siria. La población civil tiene ayuda occidental y los heridos son curados en hospitales de europa. No hay hambre. En estas condiciones la guerra puede eternizarse. Ya que en kiev y en gran parte del país hacen vida normal. Hay paguitas del fmi para todos. Mientras rusia no corte los suministros occidentales esta pérdida.


----------



## llabiegu (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no va ganar. Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas difícil. Ucrania cada vez esta mejor armada. Pronto tendrán sistemas antisimisiles nasam. Y ya tienen 12 himars que estan reventando los almcenes de armas rusos.



Cuanto argumento....al puto ignore


----------



## John Nash (8 Jul 2022)

Festival de las petroleras: Repsol triplica su margen de refino y Shell calcula un extra de 1.000 M


Las compañías disparan sus beneficios gracias al incremento del precio de los carburantes: el petróleo para producirlos ya lo tenían comprado más barato o con coberturas competitivas




www.elconfidencial.com





Con la cotización de los combustibles por las nubes en los mercados internacionales, las petroleras están viviendo *uno de los mejores ejercicios* que se recuerdan. Los márgenes de refino están disparados: las compañías venden el carburante a precio de oro.

En ese contexto, *se suceden los beneficios récord*, que incluso han provocado la reacción de algunos Estados en forma de impuestos extraordinarios, como ha sucedido en Italia y se discute en España. Los de Repsol se duplicaron en el primer trimestre; los de Shell *fueron los mejores de su historia*.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buen video, pero hay dos cosas en las que este norteamericano no está nada acertado:
> 
> 1) Usa no es América, es Usa. Pero se les llena la boca de América, América, América. El ego norteamericano.
> 2) Se piensa que Rusia va a marcharse de Ucrania cuando Zelensky y Blinken le firmen un papelito que diga que venga, que ya nos portamos bien y tal, y no entraremos en la Otan. Eso valía antes de febrero, ahora es evidente que es tarde.
> ...



1) los americanos cuando dicen america se refieren a norteamerica, pero si, es una apropiacion
2) si igual pienso, creo que lo de portarse bien ya paso, rusia no se marcha, lo perdido perdido esta, no se sabe lo que va a pasar, todo el destino de ucrania y su existencia esta en juego, aunque lo mas probable es que quede algo de ucrania como pais incluso bastante, y que polonia se quedara con las ganas, en cualquier caso, ucrania ya no sera yanki, never more, y a partir de ahi, negociemos si quieren

"no nos negamos a las conversaciones de paz, pero aquellos que se niegan deben saber que cuanto mas duren, mas dificil sera para ellos hacer un trato con nosotros"


----------



## mazuste (8 Jul 2022)

Un articulo, de hoy, muy interesante sobre un arma determinante, del Martyanov:

_*
La gran noticia de hoy, por supuesto, es esta:*_
*"Sevmash" entregó a la Armada rusa el submarino "Belgorod", que será el primer portador de "Poseidones"*









"Belgorod" Is In.


So, the big news today, of course, is this: "Севмаш" передал ВМФ РФ подлодку "Белгород", которая будет первым носителем "Посейдонов" Transla...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com


----------



## crocodile (8 Jul 2022)

Nueva bandera de la región de Kharkov en espera de ser liberada por Rusia


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *Yo soy informático* y te digo que todos esos servicios y sistemas serían perfectamente sustituibles en Europa por versiones Europeas si tuviéramos simplemente la voluntad (y la autonomia) para hacerlo.



Yo también.

Y para qué queremos sustituir Facebook o Amazon? Necesitamos algo similar para algo? Facebook solo sirve para acelerar la decadencia humana fomentando al cotilla huelebragas que todos llevamos dentro y Amazon para joder a todos los tenderos del pueblo.  

Y Microsoft o Apple son totalmente sustituibles ganando muchos puntos en calidad: FreeBSD o Linux + KDE o Mate o Gnome o cualquiera de la infinidad de escritorios disponibles.


----------



## frangelico (8 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las nacionalizaciones de eléctricas como la de Francia no son imitables en el resto de la UE
> 
> 
> La decisión del Gobierno de Francia de nacionalizar totalmente el gigante eléctrico EDF no será imitada en el resto de Europa. Pese a que algunos apuntan a movimientos similares en otros Estados miembro, el caso francés es aislado por el control público ya existente y por no ser un activo...
> ...



Llevan años en Francia buscando el modo de rescatar a EdF porque es imposible siquiera una renovación parcial de la planta nuclear tan envejecida que tienen. Así que con esto les sale la excusa perfecta, en realidad las nucleares solo son viables con el estado detrás.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No ha caído siria teniendo el apoyo de un pais debil económicamente y militarmente como rusia . Va caer Ucrania con la ayuda de Estados unidos y sus aliados. El paso del tiempo perjudica a rusia. De echo rusia ha perdido la guerra. Y cada dia que pasa es tiempo para que el ejercito ucraniano entrene en los nuevos modernos sistemas de armas occidentales. Y se refuerce mas.



un nuevo CM?...

De momento lo aguanto... a ver lo q me dura


----------



## crocodile (8 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder , pero si nos habia contador errejon que la huida campo a traves era una gran victoria y que no habian tenido perdidas.
> 
> Ese es solo el material practicamente en condiciones de uso , con minimas reparaciones. Luego esta el resto. Por eso el que conquista terreno recupera muchas de sus perdidas. El que se retira evidentmente no.



Buenos trofeos.


----------



## raptors (8 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hay una jugada en el fútbol americano que se llama *"Ave Maria" o "Santa María" (Hail Mary)* a la que se suele recurrir cuando quedan segundos de juego y con una última (y milagrosa) conversión, el equipo que pierde terminaría ganando.
> 
> En esa jugada todos los corredores salen disparados a la línea de conversión mientras el lanzador trata de demorarse para que se ubiquen y hace un lanzamiento larguísimo... el 80-90% de las veces, como es lógico, la jugada se pierde y el partido termina en derrota... pero un "mágico" 10% de las veces algún atrapador consigue el balón, marca el tanto... y el equipo que perdía termina ganando.
> 
> El Ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, acaba de explicarnos *tres jugadas de "Hail Mary"* que tiene en cartera.



*Ese 10%* aun lo veo muy optimista....


----------



## Guaguei (8 Jul 2022)

no sera completamente descentralizada si alguien la ha comprado, siempre habara algunos peros
pero Elon Musk, queria quitar de twitter, la sucia y descarada argucia de la mayoria de redes sociales y muchos diarios, que consiste en ordenar los comentarios y tweets segun un orden sin definir, no cronologicamente segun han aparecido
Esto es mas importante de lo que parece, y distorsiona la realidad y opinion de la gente, y oculta las cosas incomodas
un simple ejemplo, si un politico saca un tweet nuevo, no le aparecerian comentarios superchulis, le aparece la verdad a la cara

lo malo es que en la red de musk no habra muchas personalidades, pero es un avance


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

@MiguelLacano es el unico pro ruso objetivo del hilo que no se engaña por la propaganda rusa y es autocritico. Dice que la guerra no va bien para rusia y cada vez va peor por el suministro constante de armas occidentales al ejercito ucraniano. La retirada rusa de kiev y el norte del pais lo llamo derrota. Es pesimista ya que rusia no es capaz de bloquear la ayuda occidental. Ni se creyo las fintas de kiev ni los colapsos del ejercito ucraniano dichos desde el 1 dia en este hilo por los pro rusos.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo también.
> 
> Y para qué queremos sustituir Facebook o Amazon? Necesitamos algo similar para algo? Facebook solo sirve para acelerar la decadencia humana fomentando al cotilla huelebragas que todos llevamos dentro y Amazon para joder a todos los tenderos del pueblo.
> 
> Y Microsoft o Apple son totalmente sustituibles: FreeBSD o Linux + KDE o Mate o Gnome o cualquiera de la infinidad de escritorios disponibles.



A veces tengo la sensación de que muchos que posteáis aquí sois de otro siglo y habéis viajado en el tiempo....es como poner a alguien del siglo XIX que de repente te diga que, "pa que quieres ezoz ordenadorez, ezo eh decadenzia..."
Amazon da un montón de oportunidades (y más que va a dar), los tiempos han cambiado, la gente ya no queremos ir a una puta tienda, perder el tiempo en ir, atascos, metro, frío, calor....cuando todo lo puedes tener con un clic

Lo mejor es que os vayáis olvidando de esas cosas, cuanto antes, mejor


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @MiguelLacano es el unico pro ruso objetivo del hilo que no se engaña por la propaganda rusa y es autocritico. Dice que la guerra no va bien para rusia y cada vez va peor por el suministro constante de armas occidentales al ejercito ucraniano. La retirada rusa de kiev y el norte del pais lo llamo derrota. Es pesimista ya que rusia no es capaz de bloquear la ayuda occidental. Ni se creyo las fintas de kiev ni los colapsos del ejercito ucraniano dichos desde el 1 dia en este hilo por los pro rusos.



Yo definiría como "proruso" DE VERDAD a alguien con la suficiente autocritica para criticar lo mejor, pero también lo peor, saber hasta qué punto puede tener aceptación en los demás o no, e incluso ser consecuente con eso

Lo de vivir en Albacete, ir de "proruso" diciendo solo lo que dicen en RT y con un sesgo acojonante llamando "otanico" a todo aquél que le lleva la contraria y pidiendo la invasión de los países bálticos cuando ni siquiera sabe situarlos en un mapa...no sé...no lo veo....


----------



## crocodile (8 Jul 2022)

Los satánicos boicotean a Lavrov en la cumbre del g20


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

Ucrania es siria pero con mas ayuda económica, militar. Con menos hambre y mejores armas. En kiev hay paz como en damasco. En estas condiciones la guerra puede durar años. La guerra esta en una parte del país en Ucrania es el este en siria el norte. Ucrania no va perder. Y ahors toca saber si el ejercito ruso aguantara durante años una parte del país sin implosionar económicamente, militarmente y socialmente como la urrs.


----------



## raptors (8 Jul 2022)

*En espera* de confirmarse que sea verdad...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (8 Jul 2022)

Las milicias seccesionistas ruskies se estrellan en Sviatohirsk, en el corazón de la provincia de Donestk, Slaviansk y Kramatorsk todavía están a años luz, ni se atisban. Hagamos las apuestas, ¿llegarán los ruskies o no les quedarán un carro de combate para entonces?






















La artillería de los malvados ucras siguen machacando día y noche los vehículos e infantería ruskies, con sorprendente precisión.






Y por si esto fuera poco parece que han llegado ya los switchblade300. Calma parece que son switchblade300, porque los switchblade600 que llevan la misma munición perforante de un Javelin FGM-148 pueden desencadenar un auténtico apocalipsis entre los ruskies.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo definiría como "proruso" DE VERDAD a alguien con la suficiente autocritica para criticar lo mejor, pero también lo peor, saber hasta qué punto puede tener aceptación en los demás o no, e incluso ser consecuente con eso
> 
> Lo de vivir en Albacete, ir de "proruso" diciendo solo lo que dicen en RT y con un sesgo acojonante llamando "otanico" a todo aquél que le lleva la contraria y pidiendo la invasión de los países bálticos cuando ni siquiera sabe situarlos en un mapa...no sé...no lo veo....



Es que aquí no hay debate todo es propaganda rusa de fuentes pro rusas . Para ellos la derrota en kiev es una finta. Por tanto el valor informativo es escaso. Nadie se hace preguntas. Solo dicen el ejercito ucraniano colapsara. Y ya esta. En el hilo de siria paso igual todos con que rusia arrasaria el 1 año quw liberaría alepo en 3 meses y han pasado 7 años y sigue turquia ocupando el pais. Miguel lacano es el unico pro ruso que he visto con autocritica y es bastante pesimista. Estamos a principio de la guerra en 6 meses el pesimismo empezará a llegar a los pro rusos cuando el ejercito ucraniano no haya sido derrotado como dice la propaganda rusa casa dia. Y en 3 años apenas visitaran este hilo. Mientras Zelensky sigue en kiev como assad en damasco. El problema de las guerras es que al principio se piensa con el corazón. Y con el paso del tiempo con la cabeza. Muchos se dieron la cuenta en siria con el paso de los años que rusia no vencería cuando al principio creían que iba liberarse todo el territorio . La mayoría se retiraron del hilo de siria debido a la desesperanza . Aquí va pasar lo mismo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Jul 2022)

Ukranianos ...si claro


----------



## silenus (8 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos anuncia el envío a Ucrania de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, mil proyectiles de alta precisión y tecnología radar


Las autoridades de Estados Unidos han anunciado el envío de un nuevo paquete de suministros armamentísticos a Ucrania por valor de 400 millones de dólares (más de 392 millones de euros).




www.20minutos.es


----------



## damnun_infectum (8 Jul 2022)

Buenas...

Nos quitaron Cuba con un ataque de falsa bandera.

Nos dejaron morir de hambre en la postguerra. El único que nos facilitó pan y carne fue Argentina.

Nos soltaron 4 pepinos nucleares como primera advertencia.

Asesinaron a Carrero Blanco...como segunda advertencia.

Nos quitaron el Sáhara facilitando la operación al moro.

Han gravado nuestras exportaciones de oliva, y ellos han metido la soja y colza que no quieren ni los cerdos chinos (los animales)...en todas las salsas y mayonesas. Mirad las etiquetas, han pasado de girasol a soja y colza.

Han enfermado y matado a miles o cientos de miles con sus ponzoñas covid.

Apoyan el asesinato masivo de personas para vender armas y lucrarse con la energía.

Y a pesar de ello, los traidores felones prousanos siguen por aquí apoyando a esa escoria.


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Jul 2022)

Los himars son como los javelin en en la ofensiva de kiev. Están reventado los almcenes rusos de artillería. Y los rusos ya no podrán lanzar ofensivas sin la artillería. Lo próximo sera degradar las bases militares rusas. Los rusos tendrán aue retirarse fuera del alcance de los himars sobre unos 80 kilometros, o seran machacados cada dia.


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jul 2022)

Viendo los últimos informes o partes de guerra la liberación de Donetsk tiene los días contado, no le echaría más de 2 o 3 semanas, siendo la zona más fortificada de Ucrania es todo un logro y una hecatombe para las tropas ucranianas.

*Off-topic de viernes noche*

Cada día me cae más simpática la pastora extremeña:
.


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Las milicias seccesionistas ruskies se estrellan en Sviatohirsk, en el corazón de la provincia de Donestk, Slaviansk y Kramatorsk todavía están a años luz, ni se atisban. Hagamos las apuestas, ¿llegarán los ruskies o no les quedarán un carro de combate para entonces?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te viene al pelo el nick, un vulgar recadero otanista


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A veces tengo la sensación de que muchos que posteáis aquí sois de otro siglo y habéis viajado en el tiempo....es como poner a alguien del siglo XIX que de repente te diga que, "pa que quieres ezoz ordenadorez, ezo eh decadenzia..."
> Amazon da un montón de oportunidades (y más que va a dar), los tiempos han cambiado, la gente ya no queremos ir a una puta tienda, perder el tiempo en ir, atascos, metro, frío, calor....cuando todo lo puedes tener con un clic
> 
> Lo mejor es que os vayáis olvidando de esas cosas, cuanto antes, mejor



Un progreso para la humanidad es confirmar la existencia del boson de Higgs, probar la conjetura de Poincaré o descubrir una nueva fuente energia limpia y barata. Que tu puedas ejercer de vieja del visillo a nivel global no aporta nada a la humanidad y como no aporta nada útil es perfectamente prescindible. Es más, tenía que ser obligatoriamente prescindible dado el ingente malgasto de recursos muy necesarios para otras cosas más importantes que supone. Lo mismo para Amazon. No hay ninguna necesidad, por ejemplo, de obligar a sus repartidores a mear en botellas sin bajarse de la furgoneta para que tu tengas cualquier pijada mañana por la mañana.

Lo que querais la gente la es irrelevante. Si os pastorean para un lao quereis unas cosas y si os pastorean para otro quereis otras. En realidad, la inmensa mayoría, no teneis ni puta de lo que quereis, solo quereis lo que os dicen que teneis que querer.


----------



## Tails (8 Jul 2022)

No letonia no ha puesto el servicio militar obligatorio 


La medida deberá pasar por el Parlamento en otoño y se podrá implementar *a partir de enero o febrero*. El Gobierno espera que el proyecto de ley sea aprobado
Aún tiene que ser aprobada para dentro de 5 años entrar totalmente


Según ha explicado el ministro Pabriks, el Ejecutivo tiene previsto introducir de forma gradual este nuevo sistema para dentro de cinco años, comenzando con la primera fase de implementación a partir de enero de 2023, según recoge el diario letón 'Diena'.


Así, a lo largo del primer año hasta mil personas podrían ser reclutadas en dos tandas, la primera en enero y la segunda en el mes de julio. Los ciudadanos reclamados por el Ejército podrán escoger entre incorporarse al servicio de defensa, al de Guardia Nacional, realizar un curso de comandante de pelotón o un servicio alternativo.


En principio, los reclutas serán recompensados con 400 euros en concepto de gastos diarios, si bien el Estado pagará los gastos de alimentación y estancia en los cuarteles, así como la infraestructura deportiva estará a disposición de los reclutas.

Aunque todavía no está definido en su totalidad, el servicio militar contemplará un mes libre para los reclutas, que puede que estén incluso autorizados para regresar a sus domicilios durante los fines de semana.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> 4500 bajas.
> Los británicos tuvieron al menos 264 en mes y medio en Malvinas, unas 100 de ellas en tierra, con 7 batallones de infantería la mayoría en 3 días de combate, contra una fuerza de infantería ligera sin artillería pesada ni blindados. Por cierto, perdió un coronel de los paras, que lideraba el ataque en Goose Green. Tambien perdieron 34 aeronaves y 8 buques. Y eso que los argies apenas tenían algo de defensa aérea de punto
> los israelíes en 15 días de combate tuvieron casi 1400 bajas, 120 muertos contra 2000 guerrilleros el Líbano y 50 carros alcanzados, al menos 17 totalmente destruidos, mas 5 aeronaves y 1 corbeta, y sólo entraron 10 km.
> 
> ...



*Segun el estudio de la BBC hay entre 6.300 y 7.200 muertos (entre un 40 y un 60% no notificados), muy lejos de los 20.000 estimados por la inteligencia Britanica y mucho más lejos de los 36000 estimados por los Ucranianos.*

*Ya me gustaria que la BBC hiciera lo mismo en Ucrania.

PD: Altos oficiales (más que capitan) hay 205 muertos (y estos seguramente estarán todos notificados entre un 3 y 3,5% del total)*

Traducción del articulo de la BBC.

*Lo que se sabe de las pérdidas del ejército ruso en Ucrania a principios de julio*
Olga Ivshina
BBC
8 de julio de 2022, 04:10 GMT

La BBC ha conseguido establecer los nombres de más de 4.500 soldados rusos muertos en la guerra de Ucrania, basándose en fuentes abiertas. Uno de cada cinco de los muertos reportados estaba sirviendo en las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas. Otro 17% eran oficiales. Según los expertos, la pérdida de estos especialistas puede afectar a la eficacia de las unidades rusas que luchan en Ucrania.

El Servicio Ruso de la BBC mantiene una lista de bajas de militares rusos en Ucrania junto con el medio de comunicación Mediazona (reconocido en Rusia como "medio de comunicación agente extranjero") y un equipo de voluntarios. *Hasta el 8 de julio, pudimos confirmar 4.515 soldados y oficiales muertos.*

No se informa públicamente de todos los muertos. Cada semana encontramos nuevas pruebas de enterramientos de militares rusos en cementerios de varias ciudades rusas, que no son reportados por las autoridades locales.

Basándonos en estas observaciones, *podemos suponer que la lista de víctimas confirmadas que mantiene la BBC puede contener al menos un 40-60% menos de nombres de muertos de los que realmente están enterrados en Rusia.*

Sólo nos basamos en informes confirmados de muertes, por lo que los datos recogidos no reflejan el nivel real de víctimas. Pero la información que hemos acumulado nos permite comprender y analizar lo que ocurre con el ejército ruso durante la guerra.

*De los 4.515 militares rusos muertos en Ucrania, 205 eran oficiales superiores (generales, coroneles, tenientes coroneles y mayores). Un total de 773 personas, es decir, el 17% de los muertos identificados, son oficiales.*

La proporción de oficiales en el número total de muertos no ha cambiado en el quinto mes de la guerra. En marzo y abril fue del 20%; desde junio es del 17%.

Según los servicios de inteligencia británicos, las bajas tan elevadas entre los comandantes rusos se deben a que "tuvieron que dirigir el nivel más bajo de las operaciones tácticas porque el ejército ruso carece de los suboficiales altamente capacitados y con poderes que cumplen esta función en los ejércitos occidentales".

Las muertes de los oficiales complican una situación ya difícil para el ejército ruso en Ucrania. Según la inteligencia británica, los nuevos grupos tácticos de batallones que Rusia ha creado a partir de las unidades restantes para continuar su ofensiva en Donbass serán menos eficaces debido a la falta de comandantes competentes.

Por ejemplo, según las cifras confirmadas sólo en las últimas dos semanas, Rusia ha perdido 84 oficiales, entre ellos, el subcomandante de la 11ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de la Guardia de Ulan-Ude, el comandante de una compañía de reconocimiento de Volgogrado, el jefe del puesto de mando de la Brigada de Misiles de la Guardia de Chernyakhovsk, un oficial de las fuerzas especiales del GRU y otros comandantes experimentados.

Entre los oficiales fallecidos también hay pilotos de combate que son especialistas en su campo y son la élite de cualquier ejército. El entrenamiento de un solo piloto de francotirador puede llevar de 15 a 17 años y costar de 12 a 14 millones de dólares.

En más de cuatro meses de guerra, Rusia perdió al menos 49 pilotos militares (incluyendo navegantes y mecánicos de vuelo). De ellos, el 80% fueron pérdidas de tripulaciones de aviones de combate.

Según fuentes de la BBC, son los escuadrones de voluntarios los que se han convertido en la principal fuerza de asalto en el frente del lado ruso

La categoría de víctimas que más crece sigue siendo la que los medios de comunicación y los funcionarios rusos describen como voluntarios. Hemos informado detalladamente sobre cómo se contrata y forma a estas personas. En la mayoría de los casos se trata de hombres mayores de 40 años procedentes de regiones con salarios medios bajos.

A finales de junio, la BBC *conocía los nombres de al menos 267 de estos rusos*. Cada semana se informa de la muerte de otros 30-40 voluntarios. Ninguna otra categoría de militares es denunciada con tanta frecuencia.

Esto puede deberse al hecho de que los voluntarios sólo reciben entre tres y siete días de formación antes de ser enviados al frente.

Son las unidades de voluntarios, junto con los combatientes de la llamada PMC de Wagner, los que ahora son la principal fuerza de asalto de Rusia en el frente, según han señalado dos fuentes de la BBC en el lado ruso del campo de batalla.

La principal característica de las unidades de voluntarios es la edad de los participantes.

Más del 40% de los voluntarios asesinados tienen más de 45 años (la mitad de ellos más de 50). Esto difiere significativamente de la dinámica de las bajas entre el resto de los militares rusos: allí, el 47% de las bajas identificadas tienen entre 18 y 26 años.

Los medios de comunicación y las autoridades regionales no nombran a todos los muertos, aunque el "cargamento 200" ya haya sido entregado en la región y el cuerpo del fallecido haya sido enterrado. Para entender cuántos de los muertos no entran en las estadísticas, la BBC sigue observando lo que ocurre en los cementerios de varias ciudades rusas.

En algunas ciudades, se han reservado callejones enteros para enterrar a los muertos en Ucrania. Hasta el 7 de julio, la BBC había examinado la situación en 33 cementerios de toda Rusia, desde Kaliningrado hasta Khabarovsk.

*Sólo en las dos últimas semanas hemos podido identificar las tumbas de 20 militares caídos cuyos nombres no se habían hecho públicos. *Están enterrados en cementerios de Krasnoyarsk, Tomsk, Maikop y otras ciudades rusas.

En general, en *casi todos los cementerios que hemos estudiado se encuentran tumbas de soldados de cuya muerte no se informó públicamente. Su proporción suele oscilar entre el 30 y el 100%*.

Los servicios de inteligencia del Reino Unido estiman que a mediados de junio Rusia había perdido unos 20.000 hombres en Ucrania. Según el Estado Mayor ucraniano, el número de militares rusos muertos ha superado los 36.000.

Desde los primeros días de la guerra hemos visto un alto nivel de pérdidas entre las tropas aerotransportadas. Esta tendencia se mantiene hasta hoy. A partir del 8 de julio, el 20% de todos los muertos constatados servían en las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas.

Los expertos militares entrevistados por la BBC señalan que Rusia tardó relativamente en llevar a cabo operaciones de armas combinadas en el primer mes de la guerra, y las unidades aerotransportadas en el frente se quedaron sin el apoyo de las tropas y aviones regulares.

Otro 20% de las bajas confirmadas fueron las de las unidades de fusiles motorizados. Los expertos señalan que esto puede deberse a la naturaleza de las operaciones de combate que el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo actualmente. Los militares están inmersos en prolongadas batallas en las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk, donde Ucrania tiene un sistema de fortificaciones bien desarrollado.

En estas batallas, es importante contar con unidades de infantería bien entrenadas. Rusia no dispone de muchas unidades de infantería motorizada con un alto nivel de entrenamiento táctico y de combate, por lo que a menudo se utilizan unidades aerotransportadas para tareas de infantería.

Un índice de bajas tan elevado entre los paracaidistas y los fusileros motorizados puede deberse también a los problemas para dotar a los soldados de botiquines de primeros auxilios y a un sistema mal organizado para evacuar a los heridos del frente.

La lista de bajas que hemos podido confirmar incluye a 162 miembros de la Rosgvardia, entre ellos miembros de las unidades de élite Vityaz, Rosich y Typhoon. Entre los muertos se encuentran al menos 111 miembros de las fuerzas especiales del GRU y tres oficiales de las fuerzas especiales Alfa del FSB. Todas estas unidades están consideradas entre las mejores de Rusia.

El "Cargo 200" con los militares rusos muertos en Ucrania sigue siendo entregado no sólo a las regiones rusas, sino también a los antiguos países soviéticos.

Se sabe que al menos ocho nativos de Kirguistán han muerto luchando en el ejército ruso en Ucrania. Uno de ellos era Amanbek Kurbanbaev, de 49 años. Alcanzó el rango de comandante de policía en Kirguistán, se retiró y se trasladó a Rusia. Según su hermano, el oficial retirado "se fue a Ucrania por voluntad propia, por contrato. Kurbanbayev fue herido a finales de mayo y murió el 5 de junio.

También se sabe que al menos 10 nativos de Tayikistán, tres de Moldavia y cuatro residentes de la separatista Osetia del Sur (se sabe que un total de 12 nativos de Osetia del Sur han muerto en el ejército ruso y Rosgvardia en Ucrania, pero aún no se ha revelado la situación de los ocho muertos).

Para algunos emigrantes de países postsoviéticos, el ejército ruso puede ser un empleador atractivo, declaró a la BBC la activista de derechos humanos Svetlana Gannushkina.

Según ella, el servicio militar puede interesar a los trabajadores poco cualificados, a las personas sin estudios o a los que han caído bajo la influencia de la propaganda rusa.

En Rusia, cada día se publican más nombres de muertos y fotos de los funerales. La mayoría de las veces, los nombres los dan los jefes de las regiones rusas o los representantes de las administraciones de los distritos, los medios de comunicación locales y las instituciones educativas donde los fallecidos estudiaron previamente, así como los familiares.

La BBC y un equipo de voluntarios están revisando estos datos y añadiéndolos a la lista que mantenemos desde que comenzó la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

No tenemos en cuenta los informes de los medios de comunicación sobre docenas o a veces cientos de víctimas, a menos que haya información específica sobre los nombres. Tampoco tenemos en cuenta los informes sobre las muertes de rusos que servían en los ejércitos de las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donbás hasta el 24 de febrero y las pérdidas de la llamada Cheka de Wagner.

Seguimos recogiendo datos sobre los soldados muertos. Si desea compartir información sobre este tema, póngase en contacto con nosotros a través de este enlace.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un progreso para la humanidad es confirmar la existencia del boson de Higgs, probar la conjetura de Poincaré o descubrir una nueva fuente energia limpia y barata. Que tu puedas ejercer de vieja del visillo a nivel global no aporta nada a la humanidad y como no aporta nada útil es perfectamente prescindible. Es más, tenía que ser obligatoriamente prescindible dado el ingente malgasto de recursos muy necesarios para otras cosas más importantes que supone. Lo mismo para Amazon. No hay ninguna necesidad de obligar a sus repartidores a mear en botellas sin bajarse de la furgoneta para que tu tengas cualquier pijada mañana por la mañana.



No es cierto, facilitar la interacción entre las personas es un progreso acojonante, facilitar el comercio otro aún más acojonante. Lo que no aporta nada es, teniendo la posibilidad, tener que acudir a una tienda a por algo, a otra a por otra cosa y así, pierdes mucho tiempo y no termina de ser eficiente. A mi me da la vida poder pedir las cosas que necesito de esa manera.
Qué "ingente malgasto de recursos" provoca Facebook? de verdad, te lees? Lo de Amazon fue una cuestión en un lugar específico, es una chorrada coger el todo por la parte. Además, se puede vender muy fácil a través de Amazon, otra cosa es que aun no está muy avanzado, pero mucha gente ya lo está haciendo y les sale mucho más rentable que tener una tienda física.

Oye, que yo, hasta puedo entender que tengáis (por desgracia) ideas socialistas, pero una cosa es eso y otra tratar de tirar para atrás con todo, buscando una sociedad de hace 70 años, no tiene ningún sentido, por eso digo lo de que parece que habéis estado en una cueva durante 80 años, por la manera de hablar y de opinar acerca de las cosas, hay que ser más abierto de mente, joder


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

Quiero dejar constancia de que en casa le estamos haciendo boicot a los productos de Unilever (empresa de USA) por anti semitas. 
No todo lo de USA es bueno


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay deuda que no se pague ni plazo que no se cumpla. Esa deuda va a ir directo a los fondos de inversión y me juego que la jurisdicción es Nueva York.
> Los rusos no son los vivillos de esta triste historia.



Y a quien van a denunciar los acreedores ... A la FED por no permitirles cobrar el dinero??? Da hasta risa. La solvencia de Rusia no se ha puesto ni lo más mínimo en cuestión por nadie es simplemente un default técnico.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llevan años en Francia buscando el modo de rescatar a EdF porque es imposible siquiera una renovación parcial de la planta nuclear tan envejecida que tienen. Así que con esto les sale la excusa perfecta, en realidad las nucleares solo son viables con el estado detrás.



El eterno bucle, mastodonte da pérdidas, el estado la rescata, la paga el populacho y cuando esté saneada se vuelve a regalar por cuatro duros a los amiguetes.


----------



## kelden (8 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es cierto, facilitar la interacción entre las personas es un progreso acojonante, facilitar el comercio otro aún más acojonante. Lo que no aporta nada es, teniendo la posibilidad, tener que acudir a una tienda a por algo, a otra a por otra cosa y así, pierdes mucho tiempo y no termina de ser eficiente. A mi me da la vida poder pedir las cosas que necesito de esa manera.
> Qué "ingente malgasto de recursos" provoca Facebook? de verdad, te lees? Lo de Amazon fue una cuestión en un lugar específico, es una chorrada coger el todo por la parte. Además, se puede vender muy fácil a través de Amazon, otra cosa es que aun no está muy avanzado, pero mucha gente ya lo está haciendo y les sale mucho más rentable que tener una tienda física.
> 
> Oye, que yo, hasta puedo entender que tengáis (por desgracia) ideas socialistas, pero una cosa es eso y otra tratar de tirar para atrás con todo, buscando una sociedad de hace 70 años, no tiene ningún sentido, por eso digo lo de que parece que habéis estado en una cueva durante 80 años, por la manera de hablar y de opinar acerca de las cosas, hay que ser más abierto de mente, joder



Las personas llevan interactuando y comerciando milenios sin ninguna necesidad de esas herramientas de desinformación y manipulación masivas.

Yo soy informático y a finales de los 90 estaba muy ilusionado con internet. Al final, como todo que toca el capitalismo se convierte en mierda, internet no podía ser la excepción. En concreto las redes sociales son un puto estercolero donde medra lo peor del ser humano. El balance costo/beneficio no merece la pena.

Una parte de la empresa donde trabajo (yo soy administrador de sistemas y redes en otro departamento) se dedica al márketing digital en redes sociales y ni te puedes imaginar como os venden el crecepelo y como os manipulan ....


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y a quien van a denunciar los acreedores ... A la FED por no permitirles cobrar el dinero??? Da hasta risa. La solvencia de Rusia no se ha puesto ni lo más mínimo en cuestión por nadie es simplemente un default técnico.



Eso lo comprará un fondo de inversión y se encargará de cobrar con intereses leoninos. Luego lo llamarán fondo buitre. Quién decidió no pagar? 
Ah.


----------



## coscorron (8 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eso lo comprará un fondo de inversión y se encargará de cobrar con intereses leoninos. Luego lo llamarán fondo buitre. Quién decidió no pagar?
> Ah.



Aha ... vale, lo que tu digas.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es que aquí no hay debate todo es propaganda rusa de fuentes pro rusas . Para ellos la derrota en kiev es una finta. Por tanto el valor informativo es escaso. Nadie se hace preguntas. Solo dicen el ejercito ucraniano colapsara. Y ya esta. En el hilo de siria paso igual todos con que rusia arrasaria el 1 año quw liberaría alepo en 3 meses y han pasado 7 años y sigue turquia ocupando el pais. Miguel lacano es el unico pro ruso que he visto con autocritica y es bastante pesimista. Estamos a principio de la guerra en 6 meses el pesimismo empezará a llegar a los pro rusos cuando el ejercito ucraniano no haya sido derrotado como dice la propaganda rusa casa dia. Y en 3 años apenas visitaran este hilo. Mientras Zelensky sigue en kiev como assad en damasco. El problema de las guerras es que al principio se piensa con el corazón. Y con el paso del tiempo con la cabeza. Muchos se dieron la cuenta en siria con el paso de los años que rusia no vencería cuando al principio creían que iba liberarse todo el territorio . La mayoría se retiraron del hilo de siria debido a la desesperanza . Aquí va pasar lo mismo.



*Eso es mentira. Yo pongo información Ucraniana todos los dias (rusa no porque hay otros que la ponen, pero añado información turca, china, estadounidense, inglesa, francesa, italiana ...). Sois vosotros los que no poneis nada de información (solo lo videos de tiktok repetidos hasta la saciedad).*


----------



## JAGGER (8 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Aha ... vale, lo que tu digas.



Si, rey. Si te gusta creer que esto Rusia no lo paga vas bastante errado en historia.


----------



## pemebe (8 Jul 2022)

Fuente ucra: Informe de situacion:

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania obligaron a los ocupantes a retirarse de Verkhnokamianske - Estado Mayor*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO 

*Los militares ucranianos obligaron a los rusos a retirarse del asentamiento en la región de Kramatorsk y repelieron la ofensiva enemiga en las regiones de Kharkiv, Sloviansk, Bakhmut y Pivdennyi Buh.*

Fuente: resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a las 18:00 horas

Cita: "*En la región de Kramatorsk, *el enemigo bombardeó la infraestructura civil y militar en las zonas de los asentamientos de Siversk, Serebryanka, Karpivka, Sloviansk y Kryva Luka. Se registró un ataque aéreo cerca de Tatyanivka. Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania infligieron potentes daños por fuego a las posiciones del enemigo en la zona de Verkhnokamianske, obligando a las unidades del enemigo a retirarse del asentamiento."

*En la región de Kharkiv,* los invasores llevan a cabo operaciones defensivas y tratan de mejorar su posición táctica en determinadas zonas. Han bombardeado la ciudad de Kharkiv y sus alrededores con artillería de cañón y cohetes, así como las áreas alrededor de los asentamientos de Udy, Dementiivka, Lebyazhe, Pischane, Zamulivka, Petrivka, Pytomnyk, Mospanove, Korobochkyne, Slatine, Svitlychne, Shevelivka, Peremoha, Verkhniy Saltiv, Nove y Bayrak.

*Cerca de Dementiivka,* los defensores ucranianos repelieron en dos ocasiones los asaltos rusos e hicieron retroceder a sus fuerzas. Los invasores lanzaron un ataque aéreo en las cercanías de Petrivka.

*En la zona de Sloviansk*, los agresores intentan mejorar la posición táctica de sus unidades. Los alrededores de Dolyna, Mazanivka, Krasnopillya, Husarivka, Novopavlivka, Chervonoy, Virnopillya y Khrestyshche fueron bombardeados con morteros, cañones y artillería de cohetes.

Las acciones ofensivas de los agresores *en la zona de Bohorodychne* fueron cortadas como consecuencia de los daños causados por el fuego. Los ocupantes se retiraron con pérdidas.

*En los alrededores de Bakhmut,* los rusos bombardearon las posiciones ucranianas cerca de Spirny, Ivano-Daryivka, Nueva-York y alrededor de la central térmica de Vuhlehirsk. Realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Berestovo y Pokrovsk.

Con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación operativa-táctica, los ocupantes intentaron sin éxito lanzar una ofensiva en *las zonas de los asentamientos de Spirne e Ivano-Daryivka. *Sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

Los combates continúan cerca de *Veselaya Dolyna.*

Las unidades rusas intentaron llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas en *las zonas de Velike Artakove y Pivdennyi Buh.* Los soldados ucranianos reprimieron rápidamente este intento y ahuyentaron a los invasores. Sigue existiendo una gran amenaza de ataques con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas de la región.

*En las zonas de Avdiyiv, Kurakhiv, Novopavliv y Zaporizhzhya *continúan los bombardeos con morteros, cañones y cohetes a lo largo de la línea de contacto. El enemigo lanzó ataques aéreos cerca de Novoandriivka.

*En los frentes de Volyn y Polissa*, las unidades de las fuerzas armadas de Bielorrusia están llevando a cabo reconocimientos, intensificando las contramedidas contra los recursos técnicos de reconocimiento, principalmente vehículos aéreos no tripulados. El cierre del espacio aéreo sobre el sur de Bielorrusia se ha prolongado hasta el 7 de octubre de este año. La prohibición de los vuelos de aviones civiles está en vigor desde el 24 de febrero de este año.

*La armada del agresor sigue realizando tareas en las aguas de los mares Negro y de Azov, y bloqueando la navegación civil en la parte noroccidental del Mar Negro.*


----------



## Fauna iberica (8 Jul 2022)

Atencion, con pinzas, puede que sea fake o una exageracion, aunque bien podria ser un tanteo a rusia, para probar su capacidad de respuesta.


----------



## crocodile (8 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atencion, con pinzas, puede que sea fake o una exageracion, aunque bien podria ser un tanteo a rusia, para probar su capacidad de respuesta.



Fake


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que querais la gente la es irrelevante. Si os pastorean para un lao quereis unas cosas y si os pastorean para otro quereis otras. En realidad, la inmensa mayoría, no teneis ni puta de lo que quereis, solo quereis lo que os dicen que teneis que querer.




De verdad....has vendido algo alguna vez? aunque sea una pepsi cola de pequeño? De verdad crees que es irrelevante la forma de actuar de la gente? De verdad, confirmo mis sospechas de que algunos o no salís de vuestra habitación u os habéis escondido de la realidad cosa fina....

De verdad piensas que "pastorean"? Sabes lo extremadamente difícil que es vender algo? que es hacer un simple estudio de marketing para que un producto se venda, y luego encontrarte con la realidad en las narices de que eso...no ha funcionado?

La reacción de la gente, los gustos, te pueden gustar o no, pueden ser coincidentes con tu manera de pensar en algunos casos y en otros no, pero estas reacciones son mucho más relevantes de lo que crees....por qué cojones crees que la "pelea política" se centra en tratar de contentar a "la masa"? porque saben que de ello dependen sus resultados

No hay ningún "poder" en la sombra decidiendo nada, nadie es capaz de manipular el pensamiento humano, pensar eso es simplón y una memez a estas alturas de la vida


----------



## delhierro (8 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es que aquí no hay debate todo es propaganda rusa de fuentes pro rusas . Para ellos la derrota en kiev es una finta. Por tanto el valor informativo es escaso. Nadie se hace preguntas. Solo dicen el ejercito ucraniano colapsara. Y ya esta. En el hilo de siria paso igual todos con que rusia arrasaria el 1 año quw liberaría alepo en 3 meses y han pasado 7 años y sigue turquia ocupando el pais. Miguel lacano es el unico pro ruso que he visto con autocritica y es bastante pesimista. Estamos a principio de la guerra en 6 meses el pesimismo empezará a llegar a los pro rusos cuando el ejercito ucraniano no haya sido derrotado como dice la propaganda rusa casa dia. Y en 3 años apenas visitaran este hilo. Mientras Zelensky sigue en kiev como assad en damasco. El problema de las guerras es que al principio se piensa con el corazón. Y con el paso del tiempo con la cabeza. Muchos se dieron la cuenta en siria con el paso de los años que rusia no vencería cuando al principio creían que iba liberarse todo el territorio . La mayoría se retiraron del hilo de siria debido a la desesperanza . Aquí va pasar lo mismo.



Los que contaban en los hilos de Siria que iba a caer Damasco en 3 dias erais los pro-otanicos Damasco no solo no cayo , es que revirtio el curso de la guerra. La intervención rusa lo llevo a tablas, pero unas tablas con el gobierno firmemente asentado en la mayoria del territorio. Que le estas dando la vuelta a la realidad.

En el escenario Sirio, los rusos tienen un problema simple...no pueden escalar. Si la otra parte ataca coordinadamente solo les salva el uso de nucleares. Los recursos de los turcos o los israelies son demasiados para lo que pueden mandar allí. Y no las van a lanzar por Siria.

En el escenario ucraniano, pueden arrasar cuando quieran. Estan luchando con un 10% de su ejercito y sin movilizar nada salvo gente voluntaria. Putin no quiere pese a todo lo que se dice romper todos los puentes. Yo sinceramente creo que se equivoca, los anglos no entienden otra cosa que el garrote. Esta haciendo el tonto no destruyendo los puentes del Dnieper por consideraciones politicas. Pero eso lo puede hacer cuando quiera. De todas formas ya tiene Lugansk , en breve Donetsk y se lleva de regalo Jerson , y el 75% de Zaporiya y parte de Jarvok. Va lento, pero la verdad es que las sanciones estan haciendo mas daño aquí que allí.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Las personas llevan interactuando y comerciando milenios sin ninguna necesidad de esas herramientas de desinformación y manipulación masivas.
> 
> Yo soy informático y a finales de los 90 estaba muy ilusionado con internet. Al final, como todo que toca el capitalismo se convierte en mierda, internet no podía ser la excepción. En concreto las redes sociales son un puto estercolero donde medra lo peor del ser humano. El balance costo/beneficio no merece la pena.
> 
> Una parte de la empresa donde trabajo (yo soy administrador de sistemas y redes en otro departamento) se dedica al márketing digital en redes sociales y ni te puedes imaginar como os venden el crecepelo y como os manipulan ....



Bueno, si piensas que el marketing digital es "manipulación"...pues nada...chemtrails y tierra plana...qué más se puede decir....


----------



## llabiegu (9 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Viendo los últimos informes o partes de guerra la liberación de Donetsk tiene los días contado, no le echaría más de 2 o 3 semanas, siendo la zona más fortificada de Ucrania es todo un logro y una hecatombe para las tropas ucranianas.
> 
> *Off-topic de viernes noche*
> 
> ...



Melafo. Tiene algo.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, si piensas que el marketing digital es "manipulación"...pues nada...chemtrails y tierra plana...qué más se puede decir....



Alfon ... en el post anterior me dices que nadie es capaz de manipular el pensamiento humano. Entonces para qué gastas pasta en márketing digital y publicidad? Por qué pagas para que google te ponga el primero de la lista? Por qué pagas reviews favorables de tu producto y las posicionas en google? No puedes influir, es dinero tirao ... No vas a convencer a nadie para que compre tus chucherías ...

Hombre ... alguna vez puede salir mal ..... al fin y al cabo hay 400.000 vendiendo la misma mierda y alguien tiene que palmar. Pero se sigue metiendo cantidad de pasta en eso y es porque, en general, se ve como una buena cosa para estafar al personal.


----------



## pemebe (9 Jul 2022)

*Los alemanes y los japoneses no quieren abandonar Rusia

Menos del 5% de las empresas alemanas han decidido abandonar el mercado ruso*

Menos del 5% de las empresas alemanas han decidido abandonar el mercado ruso como consecuencia de la guerra, según ha informado Macro Advisory en un informe a sus clientes.

Desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania a finales de febrero se ha producido un éxodo de marcas de propiedad extranjera de Rusia, incluyendo los iconos McDonald's e IKEA. En total, más de 1.000 empresas han anunciado públicamente que están reduciendo voluntariamente sus operaciones en Rusia en algún grado más allá del mínimo legalmente exigido por las sanciones internacionales, según la escuela de administración de Yale que ha estado supervisando a las empresas extranjeras que trabajan en Rusia. Sin embargo, algunas empresas han seguido operando en Rusia sin inmutarse y se niegan a marcharse. Las empresas alemanas han ignorado de forma desproporcionada los riesgos para su reputación y han decidido quedarse.

De los dos tercios de la Cámara de Comercio Ruso-Alemana encuestados sobre sus intenciones, sólo el 4% anunció que abandonaba completamente el mercado ruso. El resto tiene previsto continuar, según informó a RBC la Cámara de Comercio Exterior Ruso-Alemana (VTP).

*"A finales de abril, la Cámara de Comercio Ruso-Alemana llevó a cabo una encuesta entre sus 1.050 empresas miembros para saber cómo ven el futuro de sus negocios en Rusia. Del número de empresas alemanas, que constituyen dos tercios del total de miembros de la DPM, sólo el 4% anunció su intención de abandonar completamente el mercado ruso. El resto planea continuar sus actividades en el mercado sin ningún cambio, ya sea abandonando parcialmente nuevos proyectos o cambiando su estructura",* dijo VTP. Las empresas alemanas son aquellas cuyos propietarios son ciudadanos o empresas de Alemania.

Alemania siempre ha tenido un interés especial en Rusia y *antes de la guerra tenía unas diez veces más empresas registradas en Rusia que cualquier otro Estado miembro de la UE,* es decir, unas 3.000 empresas en total.

La Cámara de Comercio Exterior señaló que, desde principios de año, incluso ha acogido a 54 nuevos miembros, mientras que 20 abandonaron la asociación desde el 24 de febrero.

*"Sin embargo, a medio y largo plazo, esperamos una disminución del número de empresas asociadas en 2023. No obstante, seguiremos siendo la mayor asociación empresarial extranjera en Rusia"*, añadió VTP.

Las empresas alemanas que salgan tardarán años en volver, advierten los ejecutivos alemanes. El director ejecutivo del Comité Oriental de la Economía Alemana (OAOEV), Michael Harms, afirmó en una entrevista con el RND alemán que las empresas alemanas que se marchan no volverán al mercado ruso en un futuro próximo, y señaló que muchas de ellas están empezando a abandonar el mercado debido a dificultades legales. El proceso podría llevar "meses, si no años", dijo, según cita Macro Advisory en una nota a los clientes.

*"No se espera en absoluto un retorno rápido a Rusia"*, subrayó. Al mismo tiempo, Harms cree que algunas empresas alemanas siguen dejando abierta la posibilidad de volver, porque *"si se abandona completamente el mercado ruso, será muy difícil volver"*.

Harms calificó de "aceptables" las pérdidas empresariales alemanas por abandonar Rusia, ya que las empresas se vieron más afectadas por la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro mundiales y el aumento de los precios causado por el estallido de las hostilidades en Ucrania.

*Los japoneses están aún menos dispuestos a marcharse, aunque tienen muchas menos empresas en Rusia que Alemania, *que es con diferencia el mayor y más activo inversor de los mercados desarrollados.

*Menos del 3% de las empresas japonesas que operan en Rusia están dispuestas a abandonar sus negocios allí, *según los resultados de un análisis realizado por Teikoku Databank, que se basó en la encuesta de Yale.

El análisis muestra que un número importante de empresas japonesas se muestran cautelosas a la hora de abandonar Rusia, y muchas de ellas sólo han suspendido sus actividades con la esperanza de reanudarlas en el futuro.

*La encuesta de Yale abarcó unas 1.300 grandes empresas de todo el mundo y mostró que sólo cuatro de las 168 empresas japonesas que operan en Rusia (2,4%) *habían decidido suspender sus actividades en la Federación Rusa, informó el servicio de noticias Kyodo.

El temor a la legislación de nacionalización está persuadiendo a algunas de ellas a marcharse. Rusia está trabajando en una legislación que, de ser aprobada en los términos previamente divulgados, permitiría al gobierno nombrar administradores locales para cualquier empresa en la que un inversor extranjero tenga al menos un 25% de participación, si el estado considera que la empresa está en riesgo por las acciones del inversor extranjero, es decir, en el caso de que estén considerando abandonar Rusia. La perspectiva de esa legislación, que conllevaría sanciones onerosas, parece estar animando a algunas empresas a acelerar su salida.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2022)

Sri Lanka se declara en bancarrota.
El primero de muchos países.

Y Musk pasa de comprar Twitter.
La noche, calentita.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atencion, con pinzas, puede que sea fake o una exageracion, aunque bien podria ser un tanteo a rusia, para probar su capacidad de respuesta.



Y los otros de maniobras en Venezuela. Que si, que está más lejos pero ya conocemos a los del norte.

Y hace unos días por algún mar de China tocando narices con otras maniobras China junto Rusia cerquita de Japón.

Y las que les esperan a todos los ejércitos, van a ser muy "maniobrables" .


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Melafo. Tiene algo.



Unos ojos enormes.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Alfon ... en el post anterior me dices que nadie es capaz de manipular el pensamiento humano. Entonces para qué gastas pasta en márketing digital y publicidad? Por qué pagas para que google te ponga el primero de la lista? Por qué pagas reviews favorables de tu producto y las posicionas en google? No puedes influir, es dinero tirao ... No vas a convencer a nadie para que compre tus chucherías ...
> 
> Hombre ... alguna vez puede salir mal ..... al fin y al cabo hay 400.000 vendiendo la misma mierda y alguien tiene que palmar. Pero se sigue metiendo cantidad de pasta en eso.



Porque eso no es "manipular", cuando tú haces un estudio de palabras clave, por ejemplo, estás buscando QUÉ HACE LA GENTE Y QUÉ BUSCA, no estás influyendo en ninguna decisión, cuando tu pagas a Google o a Facebook para poner anuncios, haces un estudio de a quien y cómo dirigir ese anuncio, y muchas veces sale como el culo (me ha pasado, aun poniendo un huevo de pasta)
Haces esas cosas para llegar y comprender qué quiere el mercado en ese momento, y solo en ese momento, porque te puede cambiar todo a la semana siguiente, porque ha llegado un influencer y ha puesto "de moda" no se qué....

A nivel global pasa lo mismo, la opinión, la forma de actuar y las reacciones de las personas no se pueden manipular, aun en el supuesto de ejercer violencia, lo que pasa es que en ese momento no va a ser evidente y te lo van a ocultar, por qué crees que en los países comunistas te podía denunciar hasta el vecino? porque la única forma que tenían esos países de "controlar" era a través de la coacción, y aun así el "mercado negro" funcionaba que daba gusto, en la misma URSS, por ejemplo, se traficaba con cosas absurdísimas como podían ser discos de música "occidental"...


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque eso no es "manipular",



             Ya, ya ... es orientar, persuadir que no suena tan mal ...


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

De todas formas Alfon lo de mi empresa es de traca. Un departamento se dedica a venderos esa basura para que lleneis internet de mierda y el mio a filtrarla para que no entre en las redes empresariales de los clientes .....   Hay todo un negocio montao para filtraros y que no deis el coñazo. Sacamos pasta de todo ...


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Jul 2022)

Estoy flipando. Estados unidos va con todo


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A veces tengo la sensación de que muchos que posteáis aquí sois de otro siglo y habéis viajado en el tiempo....es como poner a alguien del siglo XIX que de repente te diga que, "pa que quieres ezoz ordenadorez, ezo eh decadenzia..."
> Amazon da un montón de oportunidades (y más que va a dar), los tiempos han cambiado, la gente ya no queremos ir a una puta tienda, perder el tiempo en ir, atascos, metro, frío, calor....cuando todo lo puedes tener con un clic
> 
> Lo mejor es que os vayáis olvidando de esas cosas, cuanto antes, mejor




Amazon y similares dan ahora un "montón de oportunidades" porque todavía no tienen el monopolio. Es como cuando comenzaron los supermercados que tenían un "montón de oportunidades" de precios baratos y calidad al menos soportable para ir acabando poco a poco con cualquier competencia.

Ahora que ya tienen el monopolio sin practicamente competencia en casi todos lados solo venden porquerías a precios de caviar ruso.

Y eso es lo que va a pasar con Amazon y demas, ahora funcionan medio decentemente pero en cuanto consigan el monopolio, Correos y demás estamentos de funcivagos nos van a parecer el sumun de la diligencia y buen servicio comparado con ellos.

Al tiempo que es siempre el mejor juez.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> De interés es saber de qué estaba Abe hablando, no solo en ese discurso, sino cual era su línea retórica actualmente.



Ya levantaron el video en YouTube. Alguna fuente que lo tenga disponible?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero sí ya tenemos la fronteras de la época de la guerra fría. Polonia es el que menos preocupado debe estar por el gas. El volumen de intercambio comercial entre Alemania y Polonia triplica el volumen entre Alemania y Rusia pero no lo vemos reflejado en las relaciones políticas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Polonia les esta pariendo el culo a los Dymitrysdemierda sin mover 1 solo soldado 

Polonia tiene su propia estrategia de guerra y asistencia a Ucrania, polacos saben que USA es corrupto y a veces hasta inestable, mucha ayuda militar de USA ofrecida oficialmente a Ucrania pero los polacos han dado mas armas pesadas que USA, no hay 1 solo tanque de USA en el terreno ni un solo avión hecho en USA esta en la fuerza aérea Ucraniana.

Polonia es vital para romper culos a Dymitrysdemierda 

Voy mas allá Polonia va maximizar junto con Ucrania la industria militar ya que sera un conflicto que dure años.


----------



## dedalo00 (9 Jul 2022)

Para la carroña ukronazi del foro que le gusta el gore


----------



## Remequilox (9 Jul 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Estados Unidos anuncia el envío a Ucrania de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples, mil proyectiles de alta precisión y tecnología radar
> 
> 
> Las autoridades de Estados Unidos han anunciado el envío de un nuevo paquete de suministros armamentísticos a Ucrania por valor de 400 millones de dólares (más de 392 millones de euros).
> ...



Me da a mi que estos HIMARS que se le están "facilitando" a Ucrania son posiblemente los HIMARS que Polonia había comprado y estaba prevista su entrega para 2023:








Poland to spend $414 million on Lockheed's HIMARS mobile rocket system


Poland said it will buy HIMARS mobile rocket launchers worth $414 million from US defense giant Lockheed Martin




www.thedefensepost.com





En el paquete de "ayuda" de 400 M de hoy, también va la munición, 1.000 "rondas" (cada HIMARS carga 6 cohetes) del M30 GMRLS.

Dados los costes unitarios, aunque compren con descuento por la circunstancia, los 400 M$ se los lleva en la práctica los 4 lanzadores y los 6.000 pepinos.

Con esto, el total de HIMARS a disposición de Ucrania son 10 o 12 (según si los dos que fueron atacados están o no destruidos).

Por comparar con el potencial ruso, de una página sobre la adquisición de los nuevos lanzadores 9K58 Tornado (el BM-30 _Smerch _modernizado):
_"The 9K58 / BM-30 Smerch is a 300mm Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS) usually found in the MLRS brigades directly subordinate to the military districts. *The standard MLRS brigade consists of 12 launchers* (typically, each MLRS brigade consists of three battalions, with each battalion having two launch batteries, with each launch battery having two launchers)."_

El Smerch o el Tornado son lanzadores de 12 cohetes. El doble que un HIMARS.

Así que con estas ayudas, Ucrania tiene el equivalente a media brigada de artillería de cohetes rusa. Una "brigada ligera".


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy flipando. Estados unidos va con todo




Tú no estás flipando, eres un poco tonto, más diría un trol sin gracia ni arte. A veces parece lo mismo, pero no lo es.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (9 Jul 2022)

Vale, te concedo que haya caído por Ucrania y no por lo de la fiestas en Downing Street mientras todo Dios en UK estaba confinado. 

Lo que no llego a dilucidar es en qué falló para que le haya caído la que le cayó. Lo de los ministros y colaboradores del Gobierno que le van quitando el apoyo y renunciando en cascada está claro. Pero lo que no tengo en claro es el por qué, además de que es una clara bajada de línea de los mandamases de arriba. 

¿Qué hizo mal? ¿En qué se equivocó?


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jul 2022)

Polonia tiene su propia moneda





Esloti - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Polonia puede ser un país miserable pero si no joden a los Dymitrysdemierda dejaran de existir, es asunto de SEGURIDAD NACIONAL para Polonia que los Dymitrysdemierda mueran


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Amazon y similares dan ahora un "montón de oportunidades" porque todavía no tienen el monopolio. Es como cuando comenzaron los supermercados que tenían un "montón de oportunidades" de precios baratos y calidad al menos soportable para ir acabando poco a poco con cualquier competencia.
> 
> Ahora que ya tienen el monopolio sin practicamente competencia en casi todos lados solo venden porquerías a precios de caviar ruso.
> 
> ...



Que si, que deberíamos volver al siglo XIX, ya os he escuchado...bueno, no, mejor a la edad de piedra, qué leche, no es así?


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Jul 2022)

La cadena que sustituyó a McDonald's en Rusia se queda sin patatas fritas debido a las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania


Vkusno i Tochka (Delicioso y Punto), la cadena que se hizo cargo de los restaurantes McDonald's en Rusia en junio se enfrenta ahora a una creciente escasez de patatas fritas...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

Te dice que lo que dices es una chorrada como un piano, que Polonia tiene una moneda propia que no es el Euro y que, para ellos, mantener a ralla a los rusos es una cuestión de seguridad. De hecho, ya se cargaron a un presidente y nadie dijo ni mu....no quiero ni pensar en las fábulas de guerra total si Putin tuviera un accidente de avión....


----------



## Mabuse (9 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *NYT: La Legión Extranjera ucraniana rueda una "película al estilo de Hollywood" para Occidente*
> 
> La Legión Internacional ucraniana está filmando un vídeo "al estilo de Hollywood" para conseguir la aprobación de Occidente y exigir más armas modernas para Kiev. El New York Times informa de ello en su artículo.
> 
> ...



Serán mercenarios con experiencia en combate, pero se ve que nunca han estado en una guerra.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Para la carroña ukronazi del foro que le gusta el gore



Como es que era @McNulty donde esta la manta de la que hablo ? 

Joder es que eres pendejo... Orcorrusos son necrofilicos fueron ELLOS quienes comenzaron con la "Guerra" de mostrar cadáveres 




Remequilox dijo:


> Me da a mi que estos HIMARS que se le están "facilitando" a Ucrania son posiblemente los HIMARS que Polonia había comprado y estaba prevista su entrega para 2023:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la diferencia que Orcorrusos tienen precisión de mierda no le dan ni al Santiago Bernabeu así que técnicamente es peor pues tienen que acumular grandes cantidades de municiones para destruir un objetivo (Sin efecto sorpresa)


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Serán mercenarios con experiencia en combate, pero se ve que nunca han estado en una guerra.




"Es mucho más intenso que lo que vi en Afganistán", admitió el ex paracaidista del ejército estadounidense Bryan.


Ilustremos el punto de Bryan:

*Soldado afgano* (que de todos modos aguantó 20 años y terminó echando a los usanos)







===

*Soldado ruso* (que lo sorprende al pobre Bryan)








===

Bryan esta kaput.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## willbeend (9 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La cadena que sustituyó a McDonald's en Rusia se queda sin patatas fritas debido a las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Vkusno i Tochka (Delicioso y Punto), la cadena que se hizo cargo de los restaurantes McDonald's en Rusia en junio se enfrenta ahora a una creciente escasez de patatas fritas...
> ...



Que le metan yuca en vez de kartoffeln y refuerzan vinculos con paises mas necesitados que los Kartoffeln-Fresser. 
Jugada maestra 

Tu trabajas en el mundo de la patata, no?


----------



## willbeend (9 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Al Burrell por ejemplo, es obvio que lo pusieron ahi para poder fundirlo cuando sea necesario ya que no tiene ningun tipo de futuro distinto a seguir chupando de los erarios publicos, solo espera una buena retirada.


----------



## Top5 (9 Jul 2022)

Perdon por el off topic pero esto es bastante significativo frente a los últimos acontecimientos.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jul 2022)

Posteo este cuadro de un artículo publicado por Seronoser, para que veamos lo que es Ucrania, y la falacia de los que dicen que Rusia "no puede" contra un "pequeño país" como Ucrania. La realidad es que Ucrania tiene un ejército que es como el de Alemania, Francia, Inglaterra e Italia todas juntas, sin contar con el apoyo logístico de los 30 países de la Otan.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia no va ganar. Rusia cada dia lo tiene mas difícil. Ucrania cada vez esta mejor armada. Pronto tendrán sistemas antisimisiles nasam. Y ya tienen 12 himars que estan reventando los almcenes de armas rusos.



Basta de amenazas. Lo que hay que hacer es exigir a Rusia la rendición incondicional de una puta vez!!!

Según leo por vuestros post, ya no tiene ni armas ni municiones, y están totalmente desmoralizados, por lo que no sé a qué estáis esperando.

En el campo de batalla no dejan de producirse exitosas evacuaciones ucranianas. Dudo que los rusos puedan soportar unas pocas más.


----------



## Top5 (9 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Posteo este cuadro de un artículo publicado por Seronoser, para que veamos lo que es Ucrania, y la falacia de los que dicen que Rusia "no puede" contra un "pequeño país" como Ucrania. La realidad es que Ucrania tiene un ejército que es como el de Alemania, Francia, Inglaterra e Italia todas juntas.



Aun le dirán a Rusia _que Ucrania no era una amenaza..._

Ahora que recuerdo...


----------



## JAGGER (9 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> "Es mucho más intenso que lo que vi en Afganistán", admitió el ex paracaidista del ejército estadounidense Bryan.
> 
> 
> Ilustremos el punto de Bryan:
> ...



A Rusia le fue muy bien en Afganistán.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que deberíamos volver al siglo XIX, ya os he escuchado...bueno, no, mejor a la edad de piedra, qué leche, no es así?




Es precisamente a lo que estamos volviendo beneficiando solo a los grandes oligopolios y perjudicando al pequeño productor y comerciante. Todo muy bien disfrazado de ecologismo, inclusismo, sostenibilidad, solidaridad y modernidad del Siglo XXX

Saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)

*MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Los zapadores rusos desactivaron más de 52.000 objetos explosivos hallados en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, informó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev.*

"Los equipos de zapadores de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia cumplen la tarea de limpiar los territorios de Donetsk y Lugansk de objetos peligrosos [minas y munición sin detonar]", comunicó.
En total, precisó Mízintsev, fueron inspeccionados 35 edificios, dos puentes y unos 10 kilómetros de carretera en un área de 38,24 kilómetros cuadrados, y desactivados más de 52.000 objetos explosivos.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Jul 2022)

Soldados de la brigada 24 de Ucrania se niegan a servir como carne de cañón (Subtitulos ingles)


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## crocodile (9 Jul 2022)

Tanques británicos llegan a Polonia desde su base en Alemania.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Aun le dirán a Rusia _que Ucrania no era una amenaza..._
> 
> Ahora que recuerdo...



Si, porque a Rusia es la NATO, la que le dice que es una AMENAZA contra su seguridad...y que no es una AMENAZA contra su seguridad.

Verdad...


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

Hoy es el sexagésimo aniversario de un 'curioso evento. Leer la noticia traducida desde SpaceWeather:

LA PRIMERA TORMENTA GEOMAGNÉTICA ACCIDENTAL Hoy hace sesenta años, una de las mayores tormentas geomagnéticas de la Era Espacial golpeó la Tierra. No vino del sol.

"La creamos nosotros mismos", recuerda Clive Dyer, del Centro Espacial de la Universidad de Surrey, en Guildford, Reino Unido. "Fue el primer evento meteorológico espacial antropogénico".

El 9 de julio de 1962, el ejército estadounidense detonó una ojiva termonuclear a 250 millas sobre el Océano Pacífico, una prueba llamada "Starfish Prime". Lo que ocurrió después sorprendió a todo el mundo. Los testigos, desde Hawai hasta Nueva Zelanda, informaron de la existencia de auroras sobre sus cabezas, magníficas "franjas de arco iris" de medianoche que los observadores del cielo tropical nunca habían visto antes. Las radios se silenciaron y, de repente, se volvieron ruidosas cuando las luces de las calles se oscurecieron en Honolulu.


Básicamente, Starfish Prime creó una tormenta solar artificial con auroras, actividad geomagnética y apagones. Gran parte del caos de esa noche fue causado por el pulso electromagnético (PEM), una feroz ráfaga de radiación que ionizó la atmósfera superior. El aire ionizado sobre el Pacífico inmovilizó el campo magnético de la Tierra, para luego volver a soltarlo cuando la ionización disminuyó. El rebote creó una tormenta geomagnética artificial en cientos de kilómetros alrededor de la zona de la explosión.
*"La explosión provocó la desaparición prematura de todas las naves espaciales que estaban en órbita en ese momento", dice Dyer. "Entre ellas estaban Ariel-1, la primera nave espacial del Reino Unido, y Telstar-1, un satélite de comunicaciones estadounidense que tuvo la mala suerte de ser lanzado al día siguiente".*

Normalmente, las tormentas geomagnéticas derriban los satélites por medio de la descomposición orbital. La atmósfera superior se calienta y se expande hasta el punto de arrastrar los satélites hacia la Tierra. Starfish Prime fue diferente.

"La explosión llenó la magnetosfera de la Tierra de electrones energéticos, añadiéndolos a los cinturones de radiación naturales de nuestro planeta", explica Dyer. Estos electrones artificiales golpearon fuertemente a los satélites, degradando su electrónica y sus paneles solares.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator




Fuente: Spaceweather.com Time Machine


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Jul 2022)

Pero cuantos polvorines no tenían esos hijos de puta? Los HIMARS llevan una semana reventando dos o tres cada noche y todavía les quedan. No se pueden montar cabezas nucleares en los HIMARS para acabar con este despropósito por la vía rápida?


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sri Lanka se declara en bancarrota.
> El primero de muchos países.
> 
> *Y Musk pasa de comprar Twitter.*
> La noche, calentita.



Pues nada, a cambiarles el avatar:


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Jul 2022)

Se vienen los misilicos de 300 km. A los ucranianos no les va a hacer falta ni ir al frente a luchar, lo llevarán todo desde una oficina en Kiev.


----------



## rascachapas (9 Jul 2022)

No falla, nueva liberación de una ciudad en Donbas, nueva escalada por parte de la OTAN


----------



## rascachapas (9 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



No me extrañaría que pronto cayera el de Alemania.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que deberíamos volver al siglo XIX, ya os he escuchado...bueno, no, mejor a la edad de piedra, qué leche, no es así?



Ayer te expliqué como funciona la cosa en el siglo XXI: mientras un departamento de mi empresa te vende toda esa basura para que des el puto coñazo a la gente intentando venderles tus chucherias, otro se encarga de que no seas tan plasta.

Por lo visto en el siglo XXI se trata de mover dinero y recursos alrededor de cosas totalmente inútiles y prescindibles. En eso consiste el progreso. Desde luego el concepto de modernidad que teneis es, cuando menos, curioso.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

Una guerra como no la esperaban


La guerra en Ucrania, hasta febrero de este año limitada a Donbass, siempre ha contado con un componente internacional que iba más allá de los evidentes intereses geopolíticos de varias potencias r…




slavyangrad.es











Una guerra como no la esperaban


09/07/2022


La guerra en Ucrania, hasta febrero de este año limitada a Donbass, siempre ha contado con un componente internacional que iba más allá de los evidentes intereses geopolíticos de varias potencias regionales y mundiales en la situación. Grupos locales y ciudadanos de Donetsk y Lugansk protagonizaron las protestas que dieron inicio a un movimiento de rechazo abierto al gobierno que se había establecido en Kiev tras el golpe de febrero de 2014. Fue la captura de bases militares, arsenales y en el caso de Lugansk el edificio del SBU lo que dio paso a una fase armada inicialmente centrada en Slavyansk y Lugansk vinculados al pequeño grupo de Igor Strelkov, formado por voluntarios llegados de Rusia, y a Alexey Mozgovoy. La ofensiva ucraniana comenzó a principios de mayo con la clara intención de aplastar la rebelión por la vía militar una rebelión que había comenzado por motivos puramente políticos y con unos objetivos absolutamente razonables.

El inicio de la guerra supuso la llegada de numerosos voluntarios de la Federación Rusa, sin duda el contingente extranjero más numeroso y más relevante. Pero los voluntarios rusos no fueron los únicos y ya en el verano de 2014 ambos bandos publicitaron la presencia de soldados extranjeros: entre ellos había un pequeño grupo de españoles o los voluntarios serbios, con _Deki _como el más conocido, en el lado de las Repúblicas Populares, y numerosos soldados croatas y georgianos en el lado de Kiev. Y ambos bandos han contado con soldados procedentes de Chechenia, en la guerra por diferentes motivos ya fuera en defensa de Rusia o contra ella. Isa Munayev, que murió en la batalla de Debaltsevo defendiendo a Ucrania ante el avance de la RPL y la RPD es solo uno de los numerosos ejemplos. En su ausencia, fue el mucho menos experimentado Adam Osmaev quien heredó el mando del batallón Dudayev. Sin embargo, el escaso peso de Osmaev y su falta de preparación como comandante militar hizo que el protagonismo de la presencia chechena en favor de Kiev pasara al batallón Sheikh Mansour liderado por Muslim Cheberloevky, que luchó codo con codo junto al Praviy Sektor de Dmitro Yarosh en la destruida localidad de Shirokino.

El final de las grandes batallas tras la campaña del invierno de 2015 y la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk redujeron el peso de los efectivos extranjeros a ambos lados de la línea del frente, aunque su presencia no ha desaparecido en ningún momento. Así lo muestra la presencia del miliciano hispanocolombiano Alexis, en la RPD desde 2014 y de vuelta en el frente tras recuperarse de las graves heridas sufridas en 2017, que le apartaron de la batalla durante meses. Al otro lado está Aiden Aslin, conocido por haber luchado contra el Estado Islámico como parte de las milicias kurdas y que en los últimos años ha luchado en el Ejército Ucraniano, un bando mucho menos peligroso de defender hasta febrero de este año, cuando la guerra se encontraba localizada en Donbass sin aparente peligro de extenderse al resto del país.

Aslin, junto al también británico Shaun Pinner y al marroquí Brahim Saadoun, capturados en la batalla de Mariupol, fue condenado a muerte por un tribunal de la RPD. Acusados como mercenarios -no como soldados del ejército regular como ellos alegan-, los tribunales les negaron la protección que garantiza la Convención de Ginebra a los prisioneros de guerra. Pendientes del resultado de la apelación, la vida de estos tres soldados corre peligro. Ayer viernes, el Parlamento de la RPD levantó la moratoria hasta ahora vigente contra la pena de muerte. Su caso pretendía mostrar los riesgos que corren los soldados extranjeros, una forma de desincentivar la llegada de voluntarios extranjeros que ahora se encuentra con el desinterés de los países de origen de estos soldados por interceder por sus ciudadanos.

Frente a soldados como Aslin, cuya presencia en el Ejército Ucraniano se remonta a varios años atrás, numerosos han sido los voluntarios y soldados de fortuna que han acudido a Ucrania en los últimos meses. El inicio de la intervención rusa en febrero de 2022, con la que se inició una fase completamente nueva de esta guerra que se alarga ya desde hace ocho años, supuso un nuevo impulso para la llegada de combatientes extranjeros. Pero si en 2014 fueron las Repúblicas Populares las que llamaran a voluntarios, fundamentalmente rusos, a acudir a la defensa del lado claramente más débil, en esta ocasión ha sido Kiev quien ha apelado a soldados extranjeros a acudir al frente para defender al país de la agresión rusa. Aunque las cifras no están claras, es evidente que no se ha formado esa _legión extranjera_ a la que aspiraba, por ejemplo, Olena Semenyaka. Sin embargo, la prensa ha dejado en estos meses toda una serie de historias entre las que han destacado algunos casos de perfil relativamente alto. Es el caso del famoso francotirador canadiense _Walli_, que abandonó Ucrania desengañado y sin haber tenido el protagonismo que esperaba, o Ben Grant, hijo de una diputada británica.

La ausencia de datos fiables sobre las bajas de ambos bandos dificulta el seguimiento también de los soldados extranjeros. En este tiempo, al menos dos soldados estadounidenses han sido capturados por las tropas rusas en la región de Járkov y varios soldados extranjeros han muerto, como es el caso de la brasileña Thalita Do Valle, que murió junto a su compatriota Douglas Burgio. Varios han sido los ataques en los que las autoridades rusas han alegado la presencia de soldados extranjeros (sin que, en ocasiones, haya podido probarse esa presencia). Sin embargo, el ataque ruso contra la base militar de Yavoriv, conocida sede de los soldados extranjeros, el 13 de marzo, que causó un elevado número de bajas supuso un punto de inflexión. La intención rusa con el ataque era expresamente mostrar el tipo de guerra al que se enfrentarán estos soldados extranjeros.

Desde entonces, muchos han sido los voluntarios extranjeros que han abandonado Ucrania. Muchos lo hicieron inmediatamente después de la destrucción de la base de Yavoriv y otros lo han hecho de forma escalonada y repitiendo siempre relatos similares: falta de protagonismo, falta de organización en el Ejército Ucraniano y, sobre todo, las dificultades de una guerra cuya dureza no esperaban. Un artículo publicado esta semana por _The New York Times_, tan solo uno más de los muchos que han dado voz a soldados extranjeros, centra su atención en un grupo de estadounidenses y británicos que forman parte de la unidad _Odin_, una curiosa referencia al dios nórdico que recuerda a los referentes de grupos de extrema derecha. Pese a ser veteranos de las guerras de Afganistán e Irak, los soldados muestran su sorpresa por el estado de la guerra, la superioridad rusa en términos, no solo de armamento, sino también en lo que respecta a aspectos tan básicos como la disponibilidad de alimentos.

Frente a quienes conocen la dureza de la guerra tras haber pasado años en las trincheras bajo el fuego de la artillería de Ucrania, hasta febrero de 2022 el bando mejor armado y más potente de esta guerra, los recién llegados y quienes han visto la guerra desde la protección de la retaguardia parecen no haber comprendido realmente el conflicto. Ante todo, el relato de los extranjeros que se han unido a la lucha tras la intervención rusa muestra la sorpresa ante la dificultad de luchar careciendo de la superioridad aérea que habían disfrutado en guerras pasadas. Desintegrado el ejército iraquí y diezmado el Talibán en los primeros meses de la invasión de Afganistán, Estados Unidos y sus aliados siempre se garantizaron una superioridad militar que protegía a sus soldados de tener que sufrir toda la crudeza de esas guerras, que costaron cientos de miles de bajas civiles frente a un número relativamente bajo de bajas entre los ejércitos invasores.

“Esto es mucho más intenso de lo que vi en Afganistán”, afirma uno de los soldados estadounidenses citados por _The New York Times_, veterano de una guerra en la que su país lanzó _la madre de todas las bombas_ simplemente para probar su eficacia. “Esto es combate, combate”, añade, inconsciente de que lo era también para la población civil de Afganistán o de Irak bajo las bombas estadounidenses.

Algunos soldados de fortuna continúan por el país, afirma _The New York Times_, que enumera entre los posibles objetivos de permanecer en Ucrania la búsqueda de grupos de extrema derecha afines o simplemente ganarse seguidores en las redes sociales. Puede que ese fuera el objetivo del exanalista de la CIA Malcom Nance, que esta semana ha anunciado su retorno a Estados Unidos tras meses en Ucrania, donde ha realizado numerosas apariciones mediáticas, generalmente en Lviv, siempre con su impoluto uniforme y en ocasiones con su arma sin cargador. Como se ha podido comprobar estas semanas con una conocida cuenta de un supuesto soldado canadiense que decía estar en Ucrania, en ocasiones no es necesario siquiera acudir al país para presentarse como valiente soldado y conseguir miles de seguidores para una cuenta en las redes sociales que puede fácilmente borrarse al destaparse el fraude.

Las elevadas bajas que está sufriendo el Ejército Ucraniano en el frente hace posible que, en un futuro, a la lista de armamento requerido por Kiev a sus socios occidentales se una también la petición de efectivos para manejar esas armas. De ahí que las cabezas visibles del gobierno de Kiev busquen resaltar los supuestos éxitos de los soldados extranjeros. El mismo artículo de _The New York Times_ menciona las alabanzas de Oleksiy Arestovich a los soldados extranjeros que lucharon en la batalla por Severodonetsk -allí, Rusia alegaba la presencia de soldados de nacionalidad polaca, aunque por el momento no hay pruebas documentales de ello-, de los que el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente destaca su “motivación, profesionalismo, preparación para el combate urbano”. Sin embargo, a pesar de que, según Arestovich, su papel fue importante a la hora de aguantar durante un tiempo a las tropas rusas, fue para Ucrania una batalla perdida.

Pese a la presencia mediática y el interés de Ucrania por exaltar los éxitos, reales o imaginarios, de los soldados extranjeros llegados para defender al país, la realidad de una guerra de artillería que enfrenta a dos potentes ejércitos, hace que el papel de los voluntarios extranjeros o soldados de fortuna se haya limitado, al menos por el momento, a apariciones propagandísticas y un limitado papel en una guerra ajena que parecen no acabar de comprender por completo. Con la ingenuidad de esperar una guerra _conocida_ y en la que luchar _como británicos_ o _como americanos_, la realidad les ha obligado a tener que asumir un papel más parecido de lo esperado al de los afganos o los iraquíes que durante tanto tiempo han sufrido bajo las bombas británicas o estadounidenses.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)

Uniper solicita ayuda estatal. El mayor comerciante de gas natural de Alemania está al borde de la bancarrota.


----------



## mapachën (9 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Invadida con qué combustible?
> 
> ¿Es que los ejércitos de los países europeos van a invadir Rusia a caballo?
> 
> ...



Me parto la polla con las putinejas... Pero tú te has pensado que eso no funciona de forma recíproca? Pero tú sabes que hay sistemas de oleoductos subterráneos desde Holanda hasta italia? Tú porqué cojones te piensan que occidente arrasó en la guerra fría a la URSS? A la URSS, que le daba unas pocas vueltas a la Rusia actual.

Otra cosita, USA produce un 25% más de petróleo y gas que Rusia, fuente, la IEA.

Seguir con vuestras lamidas de rabo.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## porconsiguiente (9 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La cadena que sustituyó a McDonald's en Rusia se queda sin patatas fritas debido a las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Vkusno i Tochka (Delicioso y Punto), la cadena que se hizo cargo de los restaurantes McDonald's en Rusia en junio se enfrenta ahora a una creciente escasez de patatas fritas...
> ...




Ese es el nivel de manipulación absurdo de medios de información desinformación occidentales bananeros .

En caso de ser cierto, a ver si es que se han agotado por la gran cantidad de ventas del nuevo Mc Donald ruso.

Muy mal deben ir las cosas para algunos cuando publican una noticia como esta.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> La cadena que sustituyó a McDonald's en Rusia se queda sin patatas fritas debido a las sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Vkusno i Tochka (Delicioso y Punto), la cadena que se hizo cargo de los restaurantes McDonald's en Rusia en junio se enfrenta ahora a una creciente escasez de patatas fritas...
> ...



Pues en McDonalds si siguen las cosas así se quedarán sin pan para las hamburguesas...
No creo que haya que celebrar que ningún pueblo pase hambre por los caprichos de poder de sus mandatarios/ladrones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Amazon y similares dan ahora un "montón de oportunidades" porque todavía no tienen el monopolio. Es como cuando comenzaron los supermercados que tenían un "montón de oportunidades" de precios baratos y calidad al menos soportable para ir acabando poco a poco con cualquier competencia.
> 
> Ahora que ya tienen el monopolio sin practicamente competencia en casi todos lados solo venden porquerías a precios de caviar ruso.
> 
> ...



Te tengo que dar las gracias por este mensaje aunque contestes a un ignorado.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (9 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Basta de amenazas. Lo que hay que hacer es exigir a Rusia la rendición incondicional de una puta vez!!!
> 
> Según leo por vuestros post, ya no tiene ni armas ni municiones, y están totalmente desmoralizados, por lo que no sé a qué estáis esperando.
> 
> En el campo de batalla no dejan de producirse exitosas evacuaciones ucranianas. Dudo que los rusos puedan soportar unas pocas más.



Pero que atrevida es la ignorancia
¿Cuántos depósitos de armas de 1º y 2º escalón crees que tiene Rusia al alcance de himars?
cientos reales, y en ellos tan sólo tiene la munición de varios días, que va reponiéndose desde el 3º y 4º escalón a cientos de km del frente
Que puede convertirse en miles, si se decide reducir la vulnerabilidad
Y decenas de miles de objetivos si usa técnicas de simulación y decepción tanto ópticas como electrónicas para atraer el fuego sobre objetivos vacíos.
Que pueden "endurecerse", si se decide situar la munición en zanjas y cubrirlas con una cubierta de 1 m de tierra para evitar el efecto de las minibombetas de 150 Gr de peso que llevan los cohetes
sin contar con que también pueden derribarlos con sus misiles antiaereos.
Aunque destruyeran 1000 depósitos de armas de 1º linea, eso no representaría ni el 1% del stock de munición ruso
E idem para los puestos de mando y posiciones de artilleria


----------



## arriondas (9 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Ese es el nivel de manipulación absurdo de medios de información desinformación occidentales bananeros .
> 
> En caso de ser cierto, a ver si es que se han agotado por la gran cantidad de ventas del nuevo Mc Donald ruso.
> 
> Muy mal deben ir las cosas para algunos cuando publican una noticia como esta.



Es El Inmundo, que no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo, no dicen la verdad ni por equivocación. Y si tienen que recurrir a esa clase de "noticias" es que la cosa está muy mal para Doña Rogelia y los suyos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (9 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Se vienen los misilicos de 300 km. A los ucranianos no les va a hacer falta ni ir al frente a luchar, lo llevarán todo desde una oficina en Kiev.



¿Cuáles crees que son las posibilidades de que esta mierdecita supere la defensa aérea Rusa?
Ya han derribado la mayoría de los misiles tácticos lanzados por Ucrania y cada día que pasa la defensa aérea rusa gana en eficacia a medida que gana experiencia de combate
Para Rusia tirarle esos trastos es como facilitarle blancos para entrenamiento de combate


----------



## JAG63 (9 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy flipando. Estados unidos va con todo



Los halcones de Whashington creen que EEUU podría ganar una guerra nuclear con minimos daños para ellos. Confian que tienen tecnologia para interceptar la mayoria de misiles lanzados hacia ellos.

Hace pocos meses estuvimos en un riesgo altisimo de conflcto nuclear. Todavía no ha desaparecido del todo.


----------



## Ultimate (9 Jul 2022)

Lavrov culpa a EEUU de crear escasez alimentaria y energética | HISPANTV


El canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, vuelve a acusar a EE.UU. y sus aliados occidentales de haber creado artificialmente escasez alimentaria y energética.




www.hispantv.com





*Lavrov culpa a EEUU de crear escasez alimentaria y energética*
_*Canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en una conferencia de prensa en Bali, Indonesia, 8 de julio de 2022. Indonesia. (Foto: Getty Images) *

Actualizada: sábado, 9 de julio de 2022 1:01 

El canciller ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, vuelve a acusar a EE.UU. y sus aliados occidentales de haber creado artificialmente escasez alimentaria y energética.

*“EE.UU. y sus aliados están agitando una nueva escalada de tensiones”,* ha denunciado este viernes Lavrov respecto a las medidas unilaterales de Occidente para castigar a la Federación de Rusia por la operación en Ucrania.

De hecho, Lavrov ha alertado que* “las consecuencias son especialmente pronunciadas en las áreas de la seguridad alimentaria y la energética, donde se ha creado artificialmente una escasez como resultado de las acciones de Occidente”.*

En declaraciones ofrecidas al margen de la reunión de los titulares de Exteriores de los países del Grupo de los 20 (G20) en la isla indonesia de Bali, ha lamentado que Europa y el resto del mundo, se hayan visto obligados a abandonar las fuentes “baratas” de energía rusa, que están disponibles en abundancia.

De igual manera, ha subrayado que Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea (UE) deben eliminar sus restricciones logísticas y de pago sobre el suministro de granos, lo que, según el alto político ruso, es la solución a la crisis alimentaria global.



Putin acusa a Occidente de agravar la crisis alimentaria mundial | HISPANTV
El presidente ruso afirma que la crisis alimentaria mundial comienza a manifestarse en medio de la lucha contra la pandemia, mucho antes de la operación en Ucrania.

Después de que Rusia lanzara el 24 de febrero una operación militar contra Ucrania, Washington y sus aliados occidentales han impuesto varias rondas de sanciones financieras y comerciales contra el país euroasiático.

A su vez, Rusia ha condenado enérgicamente las hostilidades de Occidente en su contra, calificándolas de una “declaración de guerra”. Además, el Kremlin una y otra vez ha dejado claro que esas medidas tendrán graves repercusiones en otros países y provocarán una crisis alimentaria y económica en el mundo. “Ahora buscan a quién culpar y en esta situación, el candidato más cómodo es Rusia”, denunció el presidente Vladimir Putin en su momento. _


----------



## VittorioValencia (9 Jul 2022)

El G7 se va a terminar cargando al G20. Llevan la guerra contra Rusia a la reunion.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Jul 2022)

Aprobaron la bandera de la región de Kharkov.






La Administración Militar-Civil de Kharkiv ha aprobado un nuevo escudo de armas de la región de Kharkov.
Ahora es la bandera oficial en los territorios liberados de la ocupación ucraniana (poco más de un tercio de la región de Kharkov).
La nueva bandera es algo diferente de la bandera de la República Popular de Kharkov de 2014.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A veces tengo la sensación de que muchos que posteáis aquí sois de otro siglo y habéis viajado en el tiempo....es como poner a alguien del siglo XIX que de repente te diga que, "pa que quieres ezoz ordenadorez, ezo eh decadenzia..."
> Amazon da un montón de oportunidades (y más que va a dar), los tiempos han cambiado, la gente ya no queremos ir a una puta tienda, perder el tiempo en ir, atascos, metro, frío, calor....cuando todo lo puedes tener con un clic
> 
> Lo mejor es que os vayáis olvidando de esas cosas, cuanto antes, mejor



La tecnología para comprar on-line no es exclusividad de Amazon ... Y la logística tampoco. Si amazon deja un hueco lo cubren en quince minutos.
Es una forma eficiente de usar la munición?? Los morteros tienen tanto alcance y precisión como llevarlo con un dron ...


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La tecnología para comprar on-line no es exclusividad de Amazon ... Y la logística tampoco. Si amazon deja un hueco lo cubren en quince minutos.
> 
> 
> Es una forma eficiente de usar la munición?? Los morteros tienen tanto alcance y precisión como llevarlo con un dron ...



Un mortero no tiene capacidad merodeadora ni sigilo. Hay que conocer el blanco y su ubicación exacta, y además declarar desde donde se dispara. Un dron puede merodear unos minutos y además mantiene en secreto la ubicación del equipo que lo controla.
Me parece una excelente herramienta para guerra de guerrillas.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Los halcones de Whashington creen que EEUU podría ganar una guerra nuclear con minimos daños para ellos. Confian que tienen tecnologia para interceptar la mayoria de misiles lanzados hacia ellos.
> 
> Hace pocos meses estuvimos en un riesgo altisimo de conflcto nuclear. Todavía no ha desaparecido del todo.



Sí, el O'Reilley y demás están pidiendo la aniquilación nuclear de Rusia. Menudos pendejos más piraos. Estos personajes abundan en Whashington, y es una de las razones por la es tan importante que USA pierda esta guerra.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Un mortero no tiene capacidad merodeadora ni sigilo. Hay que conocer el blanco y su ubicación exacta, y además declarar desde donde se dispara. Un don puede merodear unos minutos y además mantiene en secreto la ubicación del equipo que lo controla.
> Me parece una excelente herramienta para guerra de guerrillas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Ese dron por el cielo no es precisamente invisible ni imposible de derribar ... Se ve a varios kilometros y lo derriba una rafaba de cualquier arma ligera. En los ejercitos siempre hay vigias así que me parece algo más de postureo que efectivo. Para que eso sirva de algo tiene que haber algún objetivo cerca de primera línea sin vigias o con el vigia dormido y lo veo altamente improbable.


----------



## Satori (9 Jul 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Los halcones de Whashington creen que EEUU podría ganar una guerra nuclear con minimos daños para ellos. Confian que tienen tecnologia para interceptar la mayoria de misiles lanzados hacia ellos.
> 
> Hace pocos meses estuvimos en un riesgo altisimo de conflcto nuclear. Todavía no ha desaparecido del todo.



eso llevo yo diciendo desde hace tiempo, y muchos aquí en el foro dicen que no.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Posteo este cuadro de un artículo publicado por Seronoser, para que veamos lo que es Ucrania, y la falacia de los que dicen que Rusia "no puede" contra un "pequeño país" como Ucrania. La realidad es que Ucrania tiene un ejército que es como el de Alemania, Francia, Inglaterra e Italia todas juntas, sin contar con el apoyo logístico de los 30 países de la Otan.



A mí lo que parece es que Rusia está al límite. No sé si por cálculo, o por que ya no dan más. Creo que es lo último, porque no pueden enviar sus aviones al Oeste de ucrania para cortar suministros. No veo que el paso del tiempo favorezca a Rusia en ninguna forma, más allá del puteo económico a la EU, que es irrelevante porque aguantaremos lo que nos ordene USA. Los ucras van, sino tienen ya, más de medio millón de hombres movilizados y bien pertrechados, eso es mucho. 

Además, los Ucras no son gabachos, y van al frente con un valor espectacular. Yo creo que Rusia terminará con una movilización general si quiere ganar la guerra.


----------



## Expected (9 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Segundo titere q cae en una semana...



Pues es evidente que la OTAN va a invadir...y está sustituyendo a los "blanditos". Mucha casualidad que hayan dimitido en una semana Boris, la Estonia...y en breve el italiano.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Pero que atrevida es la ignorancia
> ¿Cuántos depósitos de armas de 1º y 2º escalón crees que tiene Rusia al alcance de himars?
> cientos reales, y en ellos tan sólo tiene la munición de varios días, que va reponiéndose desde el 3º y 4º escalón a cientos de km del frente
> Que puede convertirse en miles, si se decide reducir la vulnerabilidad
> ...



Tío, que el @Nefersen es un cachondo y está apuntando justo en la dirección opuesta.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que parece es que Rusia está al límite. No sé si por cálculo, o por que ya no dan más. Creo que es lo último, porque no pueden enviar sus aviones al Oeste de ucrania para cortar suministros. No veo que el paso del tiempo favorezca a Rusia en ninguna forma, más allá del puteo económico a la EU, que es irrelevante porque aguantaremos lo que nos ordene USA. Los ucras van, sino tienen ya, más de medio millón de hombres movilizados y bien pertrechados, eso es mucho.
> 
> Además, los Ucras no son gabachos, y van al frente con un valor espectacular. Yo creo que Rusia terminará con una movilización general si quiere ganar la guerra.



No es que no den más de si, pueden meter mañana 10 divisiones un poco más al norte del frente de Jarkov y hundirlo. Pero eso es una guerra porque iría el ejercito en bloque, no agrupaciones del ejercito profesional con voluntarios.

Lo que es calculo politico para no romper literalmente los puentes con occidente es no volar los puentes del Dnieper. Eso es muy facil para los rusos y no lo hacen. Alguno dice que puede ser calculo para macharar recursos en una zona donde lo tienen más facil. Es una opción.

Occidente empieza a tener un problema las armas fabricadas y mantenidas del pacto de Varsovia se acaban. Las actuales fabricadas por occidente son carisimas, y no tiene munición local. Lo mismo pasa con los aviones. Los mig y su del este no son infinitos.

Los rusos son lentos pero ....

*Las fuerzas aliadas tomaron el control del pueblo de Klinovoe ( pegado a soledad ) en la RPD y están atacando activamente Artemovsk*

Pueblo a pueblo ciudad a ciudad, retomaron Lugansk y van por el mismo camino en Donetsk. En las zonas de su interes no han perdido un solo pueblo. Siempre van para delante. Si muchos videos, la mayoria falsos o montajes ucranianos, pero cuando se acaba la contraofensiva de Severodonetsk resulta que ademas han perdido la ciudad + Lisichansk , y 30 pueblos más.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (9 Jul 2022)

Según Strelkov en el norte de Donetsk siguen los combates....

* Se está tratando de avanzar en el área de Hryhorivka con acciones de asalto, la lucha continúa. *


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

⚡En Chasov Yar, fue destruido un hangar con obuses estadounidenses M777 de 155 mm y hasta 30 militantes ucranianos que bombardeaban zonas residenciales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

⚡Debido a las gravísimas pérdidas y deserciones, las subdivisiones de la 127.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania en Jarkov se están reponiendo con presos que han cumplido sus condenas en las instituciones correccionales de la ciudad.


----------



## pemebe (9 Jul 2022)

¿Ha paralizado las operaciones?. Todo Occidente diciendo que Rusia ha paralizado las operaciones cuando simplemente ha dado descanso a las tropas que han conquistado Luhansk

Leete el informe del *Estado Mayor de Ucrania* (un post anterior mio) y veras que Rusia está atacando en todos los frentes. Una manera muy curiosa de paralizar las operaciones.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Un mortero no tiene capacidad merodeadora ni sigilo. Hay que conocer el blanco y su ubicación exacta, y además declarar desde donde se dispara. Un don puede merodear unos minutos y además mantiene en secreto la ubicación del equipo que lo controla.
> Me parece una excelente herramienta para guerra de guerrillas.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



No hacen mucho ruido al dispararse, se transportan relativamente fácil y tirar por el segundo sector se pueden apostar tras edificios y montes. Basta con que quien calcula el tiro sepa la posición del blanco y la batería de morteros, el resto es un cálculo sencillo. Los de sesenta tienen un alcance máximo efectivo de 2km, los de 80 de unos cuatro, ambos causan grandes estropicios y no se oyen caer. Las fuerzas especiales y de choque disparan los de sesenta con el objetivo a la vista.

Hace falta entrenamiento para usarlos eficientemente, se localizan en el radar casi inmediatamente y hay que moverlos antes de un minuto y medio tras el primer disparo que es más o menos lo que el enemigo tardaría en localizar y disparar con sus morteros si la batería se ha apostado tras un obstáculo. He visto cmo los ucros abandonan el mortero tras un par de salvas, se ve que les sobran.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (9 Jul 2022)

El problema del gas y del petróleo ruso es que es ruso y lo venden los rusos.

Eso lo explica todo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Russia Today



Joputa a mi me gusta mas esto que hacen tus amiguetas nazis


Ah, para ti tambien:


----------



## niraj (9 Jul 2022)

[ Photo ]
El eurodiputado de Francia, Rafael Gluckman, hizo una declaración notable sobre los objetivos de Occidente en la guerra en Ucrania. "Todos en la UE entienden que si Ucrania sufre una derrota, Europa sufre una derrota. Pero la pregunta es, ¿queremos que Rusia pierda? Nuestro objetivo estratégico debe ser derrotar al ejército ruso en Ucrania", dijo glucksman. 

"Si nuestro objetivo es la derrota estratégica de Rusia, hoy no estamos haciendo lo suficiente, debemos hacer mucho más y mucho más rápido. Si tenemos otro propósito, entonces tenemos grandes problemas. Después de todo, mientras el ejército ruso no haya sido derrotado en Ucrania y no haya enfrentado las consecuencias de sus propios crímenes, tendremos aún más crímenes, guerras y destrucción, aún más peligros y amenazas para nuestras economías y aún más tragedias", agregó

t.me/infantmilitario/79256


----------



## eltonelero (9 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿Ha paralizado las operaciones?. Todo Occidente diciendo que Rusia ha paralizado las operaciones cuando simplemente ha dado descanso a las tropas que han conquistado Luhansk
> 
> Leete el informe del *Estado Mayor de Ucrania* (un post anterior mio) y veras que Rusia está atacando en todos los frentes. Una manera muy curiosa de paralizar las operaciones.



dejales, están contentos ganando batallitas imaginarias en twitter


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

Un proyectil de 155 mm cayó a menos de 2 metros. Gracias al blindaje no hay que lamentar víctimas. En reparación para un rápido regreso al frente.


----------



## niraj (9 Jul 2022)

[ Photo ]
Un lector envió una historia curiosa: un ciudadano Ucraniano que ahora vive en Italia:

Me llamo Dmitry. Desde hace casi 3 años vivo en Italia. Como tengo una Visa de trabajo, tengo que ir a los centros de inmigración. Hoy he vuelto a llenar algunos papeles. Y además me dieron para completar un cuestionario. Lo que dice: en general, este es un cuestionario para extranjeros que residen en Italia. Pero me los dieron solo a los ucranianos, bueno, también a mí (yo mismo soy de Odessa).

Al principio, todo es estándar: nombre completo, fecha de nacimiento, ciudadanía, residencia, etc. Y luego es interesante. Hay puntos: la presencia de discapacidades y enfermedades crónicas, el servicio militar y si voy a ir dentro de los días de 15 fuera del país, si soy un refugiado. A mi pregunta, ¿por qué es necesario, me respondieron que este es un requisito obligatorio para todos los ucranianos.

Leí aquí el otro día que el Ministerio de relaciones exteriores de Ucrania solicitó datos sobre todos los hombres refugiados en Italia. Al parecer, las listas se hacen en general en todos los hombres. ¿Para qué?) Estoy adivinando
t.me/infantmilitario/79298


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es que no den más de si, pueden meter mañana 10 divisiones un poco más al norte del frente de Jarkov y hundirlo. Pero eso es una guerra porque iría el ejercito en bloque, no agrupaciones del ejercito profesional con voluntarios.
> 
> Lo que es calculo politico para no romper literalmente los puentes con occidente es no volar los puentes del Dnieper. Eso es muy facil para los rusos y no lo hacen. Alguno dice que puede ser calculo para macharar recursos en una zona donde lo tienen más facil. Es una opción.
> 
> ...



Leí en un artículo que postearon por aquí, y luego subió Zhukov a su blog, que no vuelan los puentes del Dnieper porque no pueden. Los misiles al parecer no son suficientes para este tipo de estructuras de hormigón. Se necesita un tipo de bombas especializadas que hay que lanzar desde aviones. Y al parecer los puentes están muy bien protegidos con sistemas AA, por no hablar de que cuando llegara cualquier avión ya estarían esperándolo por la información de la OTAN.

Realmente creo que es una guerra bastante complicada para Rusia. Tiene en frente más de medio millón de soldados ucras bastante valientes y bien pertrechados, y todo tipo de información electrónica de la OTAN. Los ucras tienen hasta suministro constante de aviones, casi todos los días los rusos tiran alguno. Los rusos están avanzando en el Donbas (el único lugar donde avanzan) porque tienen un pedazo de ejército, pero no están para mucho más, sino ya habrían tomado Odessa.


----------



## Pato Sentado (9 Jul 2022)

Los zapadores rusos están entre los mejores del mundo, desde siempre. Aprendieron un montón en Siria. Están desminando a un ritmo bestial, incluso con robots.

Ayer estuve oyendo al cantamañanas este en CROM y lo tuve que dejar. Repitiendo consignas otanicas como un loro, menudo experto.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> El problema del gas y del petróleo ruso es que es ruso y lo venden los rusos.
> 
> Eso lo explica todo.



Quitaría la primera parte de la frase y lo reduciría a: "...que lo venden los rusos".

Otros que no son tan poderosos como Rusia, caso de Venezuela o Irán, intentan hacer lo mismo pero no pueden. Los americanos prohiben a todo el mundo que lo compre.

Sin embargo otros, como los saudíes, dejan que sean los americanos los que vendan su petróleo, controlando a quién, cuanto y a que precio lo venden, tan sólo a cambio de mantener a todo lujo a la élite local, y no tienen problemas.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leí en un artículo que postearon por aquí, y luego subió Zhukov a su blog, que no vuelan los puentes del Dnieper porque no pueden. Los misiles al parecer no son suficientes para este tipo de estructuras de hormigón. Se necesita un tipo de bombas especializadas que hay que lanzar desde aviones. Y al parecer los puentes están muy bien protegidos con sistemas AA, por no hablar de que cuando llegara cualquier avión ya estarían esperándolo por la información de la OTAN.
> 
> Realmente creo que es una guerra bastante complicada para Rusia. Tiene en frente más de medio millón de soldados ucras bastante valientes y bien pertrechados, y todo tipo de información electrónica de la OTAN. Los ucras tienen hasta suministro constante de aviones, casi todos los días los rusos tiran alguno. Los rusos están avanzando en el Donbas (el único lugar donde avanzan) porque tienen un pedazo de ejército, pero no están para mucho más, sino ya habrían tomado Odessa.



No se quien escribio el articulo pero es una chorrada. Los iskander balisticos tienen una precision de 12 metros. Los puentes estan entre los 10 y los 25 m de ancho. Es una mera cuestión estadistica, y contra los iskander no tienen defensa alguna.

¿ estructuras de hormigon ? Como le peguen al plano del puente con solo uno veriamos como los atraviesa sin problemas. Solo hay que ver lo que ocurre cuando dan a un bloque de hormigon de 6 pisos como en edificio de Jarkov y llega hasta la planta -3. Y dan de lleno en edificios de 30x30 metros o de 12x40. Hay videos a montones.

Por otra parte han zurrado a uno de esos puentes con un misil de crucero, solo con 1 porque tiraron 1. Hay videos de las camaras del puente por la red.





Mira el tamaño del edificio y lo comparas con los puentes de carretera del Dnieper. En cuanto a que no atravisan el vial.....joder no se que experto a contado semejante cosa. Lo atraviesan solo por peso y velocidad , dejando a un lado la cabeza explosiva.


----------



## Pato Sentado (9 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Los zapadores rusos desactivaron más de 52.000 objetos explosivos hallados en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, informó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mízintsev.*
> 
> "Los equipos de zapadores de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia cumplen la tarea de limpiar los territorios de Donetsk y Lugansk de objetos peligrosos [minas y munición sin detonar]", comunicó.
> En total, precisó Mízintsev, fueron inspeccionados 35 edificios, dos puentes y unos 10 kilómetros de carretera en un área de 38,24 kilómetros cuadrados, y desactivados más de 52.000 objetos explosivos.



A esto me referia


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se quien escribio el articulo pero es una chorrada. Los iskander balisticos tienen una precision de 12 metros. Los puentes estan entre los 10 y los 25 m de ancho. Es una mera cuestión estadistica, y contra los iskander no tienen defensa alguna.
> 
> ¿ estructuras de hormigon ? Como le peguen al plano del puente con solo uno veriamos como los atraviesa sin problemas. Solo hay que ver lo que ocurre cuando dan a un bloque de hormigon de 6 pisos como en edificio de Jarkov y llega hasta la planta -3. Y dan de lleno en edificios de 30x30 metros o de 12x40. Hay videos a montones.
> 
> Por otra parte han zurrado a uno de esos puentes con un misil de crucero, solo con 1 porque tiraron 1. Hay videos de las camaras del puente por la red.



Sí, a mí me parece que es como dices. Este es el enlace del artículo (originalmente posteado aquí)

Preguntas recurrentes y respuestas no tan obvias sobre la guerra

y este es el párrafo que me llamó la atención

_La aviación también sufrirá grandes pérdidas, los puentes clave que cruzan el Dnieper están muy bien cubiertos por la defensa aérea, las trayectorias de aproximación efectiva al objetivo son bien conocidas, las armas de alta precisión (misiles) en las estructuras de los puentes son ineficaces, carecen de potencia. Es necesario usar bombas aéreas perforantes de hormigón._


----------



## risto mejido (9 Jul 2022)

Fui a clase con Roberto Gutiérrez, si para ti es alguien experto a quien seguir pues allá tú ...


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, a mí me parece que es como dices. Este es el enlace del artículo (originalmente posteado aquí)
> 
> Preguntas recurrentes y respuestas no tan obvias sobre la guerra
> 
> ...



Es un articulo absurdo dedicado a justificar una decisión politica.



> esviar enormes recursos al reconocimiento y la identificación de entregas, en su mayoría disfrazadas, es estúpido e ineficiente. Y gastar Calibre, Onyx, Iskander en cada puente y cruce, clavar clavos con un microscopio, no es su objetivo.



Osea que se pueden gastar en bombardear un S.300, o un hangar con tanques ,o un edificio con militantes dentro pero no en tumbar un puente.  De hecho con este parrafito, los descarta. Por lo que cuando hace alusión a misiles, se refiere a misiles lanzados desde cazabombarderos........que son como 5x, más pequeños. Ojo causarian daños pero no tumbarian la estructura salvo con muchos. No es el caso de los primeros.



> “Los misiles Iskander pueden equiparse con ojivas cluster (que se separan en el momento de la colisión con el suelo en 54 subproyectos), penetradoras (que destruyen objetivos subterráneos), fragmentadoras, termobáricas e incluso nucleares”, dijo a Russia Beyond Dmitri Litovkin, redactor jefe del periódico _Nezavisimoie Voiennoie Obozrenie._



La cantidad de puentes sobre el Dnieper no es alta, pone 8 de ferrocarril y 10 de carretera. Tiran esos misiles en un dia bueno. Vale el blanco es pequeño solo aciertan la mitad ( soy negativo para dejar margen ) repites en lugar de tirar a los depositos de combustible. Porque al fin al cabo ese combustible tendra tambien que cruzar.

El dia que Putin cambie de tactica, veremos esa "imposibilidad". Y veremos como los que dicen A, dicen B.


Tamaño del crater de los balisticos, ojo los de crucero hacen daños menores. Logico por el peso y velocidad de llegada, tienen una cabeza explosiva menor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que parece es que Rusia está al límite. No sé si por cálculo, o por que ya no dan más. Creo que es lo último, porque no pueden enviar sus aviones al Oeste de ucrania para cortar suministros. No veo que el paso del tiempo favorezca a Rusia en ninguna forma, más allá del puteo económico a la EU, que es irrelevante porque aguantaremos lo que nos ordene USA. Los ucras van, sino tienen ya, más de medio millón de hombres movilizados y bien pertrechados, eso es mucho.
> 
> Además, los Ucras no son gabachos, y van al frente con un valor espectacular. Yo creo que Rusia terminará con una movilización general si quiere ganar la guerra.



Gran comentario. Cada dia los rusos lo tienen mas complicado. Los ucranianos cada vez tienen mas himars. Y pronto llegara el sistema antimisiles nasam. A este ritmo los Yankees entregan tanques y aviones occidentales modernos en menos de 6 meses


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Gran comentario. Cada dia los rusos lo tienen mas complicado. Los ucranianos cada vez tienen mas himars. Y pronto llegara el sistema antimisiles nasam. *A este ritmo los Yankees entregan tanques y aviones occidentales modernos en menos de 6 meses*



Eso es seguro, no tengo la menor duda. O Rusia responde de forma contundente, o la OTAN/USA va a meter de todo en Ucrania.

USA necesita ganar esta guerra para mantener su imperio, y escalará todo lo que sea necesario. Incluso si Rusia tira alguna nuclear en Europa, a USA se la suda con tal de mantenernos como vasallos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es un articulo absurdo dedicado a justificar una decisión politica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, puede ser como dices.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jul 2022)

Max Ernst (Alemania), _Europe After the Rain _[Europa después de la lluvia], 1940–42.

Estados Unidos quiere evitar un acontecimiento histórico: la integración de Eurasia | Boletín 27 (2022) (thetricontinental.org)


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, puede ser como dices.



Lo mismo cualquier dia salimos de dudas.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es precisamente a lo que estamos volviendo beneficiando solo a los grandes oligopolios y perjudicando al pequeño productor y comerciante. Todo muy bien disfrazado de ecologismo, inclusismo, sostenibilidad, solidaridad y modernidad del Siglo XXX
> 
> Saludos.



Al pequeño productor y comerciante se le perjudica más no usando todos los elementos a favor, no haciendo que mejore y que sea más competitivo, lo peor que le puedes hacer a alguien es mantenerle con poca competitividad


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Posteo este cuadro de un artículo publicado por Seronoser, para que veamos lo que es Ucrania, y la falacia de los que dicen que Rusia "no puede" contra un "pequeño país" como Ucrania. La realidad es que Ucrania tiene un ejército que es como el de Alemania, Francia, Inglaterra e Italia todas juntas, sin contar con el apoyo logístico de los 30 países de la Otan.



Pero si los pro rusos decíais los primeros días que rusia arrasaria a Ucrania en dias o en horas. Ahora Ucrania tiene un super ejército. Las primeras horas de guerra dabais vergüenza diciendo que rusia ya habia conquistado kiev.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La tecnología para comprar on-line no es exclusividad de Amazon ... Y la logística tampoco. Si amazon deja un hueco lo cubren en quince minutos.



No digo lo contrario, de hecho, reafirma la tesis de que el comercio electrónico es el único futuro posible, y, por mucho que le joda a alguno de este foro, el futuro es global o no lo es


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Jul 2022)

La gran clave de esta guerra es el sistema satelital de la otan que dice a los ucranianos donde esta rusia. Y también el sistema de comunicaciones que capta las conversaciones rusas. Todos los almcenes reventados con los himars debe ser gracias a información de la otan. La otan tiene la mejor inteligencia satelital y de señales electrónicas del planeta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

‼Combatientes del "O" liberaron Grigorovka de los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La liberación de este asentamiento significa la creación de una brecha en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la expansión de la cabeza de puente para la posterior ofensiva en Seversk; ciudad a donde los militantes huyeron de Lisichansk y con una cantidad impresionante de artillería ucraniana. 
Seversk se encuentra en un terreno por debajo de Grigorovka, lo que otorga una ventaja significativa a las fuerzas rusas y aliadas para el desarrollo de un nuevo ataque a la ciudad así como la posibilidad de llevar a Seversk a un semicerco y derrotar a las fuerzas enemigas.
Recordemos que ayer los combatientes del grupo "O" destruyeron a los mercenarios bielorrusos del "Sector Derecho" en Grigorovka.

t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Abstenuto (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es un articulo absurdo dedicado a justificar una decisión politica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He pensado lo mismo al leer el artículo. Si Rusia no puede gastar 20 putos Iskander de los cientos y cientos que deberían tener en follarse esos puentes, apaga y vamonos


----------



## Plutarko (9 Jul 2022)

Que yo sepa aún no se han dedicado a pasear los bear cargados de FAB-500.
Es arriesgado pues Ucrania aún conserva antiaéreos de alta cota. Pero como Rusia saque de paseo los osos Ucrania va a desear ser un oblast de Rusia. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No digo lo contrario, de hecho, reafirma la tesis de que el comercio electrónico es el único futuro posible, y, por mucho que le joda a alguno de este foro, el futuro es global o no lo es



De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Es precisamente a lo que estamos volviendo beneficiando solo a los grandes oligopolios y perjudicando al pequeño productor y comerciante. Todo muy bien disfrazado de ecologismo, inclusismo, sostenibilidad, solidaridad y modernidad del Siglo XXX
> 
> Saludos.



El pequeño productor y comerciante se ha tenido que joder durante los últimos 20 años de globalización. Su producto se podía obtener más barato con transporte incluído en cualquier otro lugar del mundo.

Como consecuencia muchos dejaron de producir.

A partir de ahora son los que, si quieren y son listos, pueden tener la sartén por el mango.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

Un amigo que suele pasar el verano en Benidorm me comenta que una heladería muy popular esta con las mesas vacias ... Así va a ser con todo. Ni los terrazallenistas van a ver las terrazas llenas ...


----------



## Red Star (9 Jul 2022)

__





Se está LIANDO PARDA en... ¿¿ALBANIA??


¿Alguien tiene más información?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Adriano II (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.



En un mundo desglobalizado por energía escasa y cara olvídate de los vuelos baratos, volar será cosa de ricos

Ahora imagina los que va a suponer eso para Baleares, Canarias y España en general cuando se acabe el turismo de masas


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> En un mundo desglobalizado por energía escasa y cara olvídate de los vuelos baratos, volar será cosa de ricos
> 
> Ahora imagina los que va a suponer eso para Baleares, Canarias y España en general cuando se acabe el turismo de masas



Al contrario de lo que tenemos metido en la cabeza y aunque el turismo es un sector muy importante para nosotros no hay tanta diferencia entre el peso del turismo en España y muchos otros países del entorno. Pero si supondra un impacto fuerte para muchos negocios, de hecho los vuelos ya no son baratos y este año ya se va a notar.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> El G7 se va a terminar cargando al G20. Llevan la guerra contra Rusia a la reunion.



La verdad es que el G-7 es prácticamente un zombie sin herramientas a las que agarrarse.
Y lo saben...


----------



## frangelico (9 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Ese es el nivel de manipulación absurdo de medios de información desinformación occidentales bananeros .
> 
> En caso de ser cierto, a ver si es que se han agotado por la gran cantidad de ventas del nuevo Mc Donald ruso.
> 
> Muy mal deben ir las cosas para algunos cuando publican una noticia como esta.



Lo que escasea en Rusia es la patata frita industrial para hosteleria, no la patata, de la que es gran productora. Los eslavos son todos muy patateros.


----------



## Satori (9 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> En un mundo desglobalizado por energía escasa y cara olvídate de los vuelos baratos, volar será cosa de ricos
> 
> Ahora imagina los que va a suponer eso para Baleares, Canarias y España en general cuando se acabe el turismo de masas



pues igual es la oportunidad de ir hacia un turismo de calidad de una vez, que es mucho más beneficioso en todos los órdenes.


----------



## workforfood (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se quien escribio el articulo pero es una chorrada. Los iskander balisticos tienen una precision de 12 metros. Los puentes estan entre los 10 y los 25 m de ancho. Es una mera cuestión estadistica, y contra los iskander no tienen defensa alguna.
> 
> ¿ estructuras de hormigon ? Como le peguen al plano del puente con solo uno veriamos como los atraviesa sin problemas. Solo hay que ver lo que ocurre cuando dan a un bloque de hormigon de 6 pisos como en edificio de Jarkov y llega hasta la planta -3. Y dan de lleno en edificios de 30x30 metros o de 12x40. Hay videos a montones.
> 
> ...



También leí ese artículo y es simplemente troleo, cuando leí que los mísiles no podían tirar un puente me descojoné. Putín quiere una guerra larga no quiere una guerra que acabe ya quiere desgaste, pero no me vengas con chorradas.


----------



## workforfood (9 Jul 2022)

Es una guerra híbrida, y Rusia quiere seguir la estrategia Siria ir paso Zombi pero seguros. Que entre todo el armamento de Occidente por esos puentes o que los trenes vayan a Kiev u Odesa sin problemas pues es lo que hay.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que parece es que Rusia está al límite. No sé si por cálculo, o por que ya no dan más. Creo que es lo último, porque no pueden enviar sus aviones al Oeste de ucrania para cortar suministros. No veo que el paso del tiempo favorezca a Rusia en ninguna forma, más allá del puteo económico a la EU, que es irrelevante porque aguantaremos lo que nos ordene USA. Los ucras van, sino tienen ya, más de medio millón de hombres movilizados y bien pertrechados, eso es mucho.
> 
> Además, los Ucras no son gabachos, y van al frente con un valor espectacular. Yo creo que Rusia terminará con una movilización general si quiere ganar la guerra.



Tengo una pregunta para usted.
¿Por qué cree usted qué Putin dijo: *"Todo el mundo debería saber que todavía no hemos empezado nada serio".*


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.



Mucho antes de dejar de mover barcos cargados de mercancías habría que dejar de mover aviones cargados de turistas estúpidos. Precisamente para que no llegue el momento de tener que dejar de mover los barcos, que son absolutamete imprescindibles para la distribución mundial de recursos.

En lo de dejar de mover aviones ya están, aunque no se atreven a decírlo claramente al populacho estúpido e infantilizado.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso es seguro, no tengo la menor duda. O Rusia responde de forma contundente, o la OTAN/USA va a meter de todo en Ucrania.
> 
> USA necesita ganar esta guerra para mantener su imperio, y escalará todo lo que sea necesario. Incluso si Rusia tira alguna nuclear en Europa, a USA se la suda con tal de mantenernos como vasallos.



Ya han contestado, esos cargamentos de armas son considerados OBJETIVOS LEGITIMOS, dentro y fuera del teatro ucraniano...lo mismo vemos hundirse algun barco yanki en aguas internacionales...que se anden con cuidado con los patriots y los abrams...

No sea que se queden sin algunos portaviones..


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

*"Francia está ayudando a Ucrania no a defenderse, sino a matar".*
_* El activista de "CyberFront Z", Baptiste Quetier, ha traído flores
en memoria de Veronika, de 10 años, asesinada por militares 
ucranianos en Donetsk con la ayuda de cañones autopropulsados*_
* franceses CAESAR*


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Debido a las gravísimas pérdidas y deserciones, las subdivisiones de la 127.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania en Jarkov se están reponiendo con presos que han cumplido sus condenas en las instituciones correccionales de la ciudad.



Ya liberaron a presos ucranianos que hubiesen realizado el servicio militar, ahora incorporan a los batallones que envian a el Donbass a asesinos, drogadictos y sidosos...

PD- Estan vaciando los cajones, es la caza del hombre en la retaguardia ucraniana.


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Uniper solicita ayuda estatal. El mayor comerciante de gas natural de Alemania está al borde de la bancarrota.



enagas calienta por la banda....que pronto vas a tener que dedicarte a importar pellets de mozambique en barcos pelleteros.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

*




Combatientes del "




tvazhnyh" liberaron Grigorovka*
_*de los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
La liberación de este asentamiento significa la creación 
de una brecha importante en la defensa de las Fuerzas *_
*Armadas de Ucrania.*
http://t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para usted.
> ¿Por qué cree usted qué Putin dijo: *"Todo el mundo debería saber que todavía no hemos empezado nada serio".*



Algunos parece que ignoran que los rusos tienen cabezas nucleares…me recuerdan a esos turistas que andan por las sabanas y se toman a la ligera lo de acercarse a los leones, y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

*








Imágenes del golpe preciso de hoy en el centro de Kharkov.*
_*Los propagandistas ucranianos afirman que el golpe golpeó la casa 
del sector derecho, y admiten que no hay civiles ni muertos entre 
la población civil.
Se trata de una de las casas donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
y los grupos nazis locales, a menudo convierten en sus bases.
El golpe de los misiles de precisión fue milimétricamente localizado*_
* en ese objetivo.*


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Max Ernst (Alemania), _Europe After the Rain _[Europa después de la lluvia], 1940–42.
> 
> Estados Unidos quiere evitar un acontecimiento histórico: la integración de Eurasia | Boletín 27 (2022) (thetricontinental.org)



A esto es lo que le tienen miedo los EEUU, a la Union Europea+Rusia, el Imperio Euroasiatico dirigido desde Bruselas.
Sera la potencia hegemonica del planeta, tanto economicamente como militarmente, lo veremos dentro de unos años.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jul 2022)

Aqui desde 2008, y antes, bien claro se dijo...SEMBRARAN EL SUELO EUROPEO DE PLUTONIO, ANTES DE CEDER EL ESPACIO ESTRATEGICO A RUSIA...y a China.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Algunos parece que ignoran que los rusos tienen cabezas nucleares…me recuerdan a esos turistas que andan por las sabanas y se toman a la ligera lo de acercarse a los leones, y luego pasa lo que pasa.



Bien claro lo relato Vladimiro en su discurso del reconocimiento de las republicas el dia 24 de febrero: debieran haber tratado a Rusia como a un aliado...


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> En un mundo desglobalizado por energía escasa y cara olvídate de los vuelos baratos, volar será cosa de ricos
> 
> Ahora imagina los que va a suponer eso para Baleares, Canarias y España en general cuando se acabe el turismo de masas



las zonas costeras volveran a ser desiertos demograficos, zamora y soria, ricas en grano, llenas de gente, de braceros,...el mundo al revés


----------



## Archimanguina (9 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A esto es lo que le tienen miedo los EEUU, a la Union Europea+Rusia, el Imperio Euroasiatico dirigido desde Bruselas.
> Sera la potencia hegemonica del planeta, tanto economicamente como militarmente, lo veremos dentro de unos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117081



quita la isla pirata del mapa y mete a las rusias blanca y pequeña (y a serbia y cia.).


----------



## CEMENTITOS (9 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Estoy flipando. Estados unidos va con todo



Ucrania tiene el tamaño aproximado de España. Con 50 lanzaderas no haces nada.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.



Pues entonces hay que hacer algo, prefiero un conflicto nuclear a eso, de largo, además


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Al contrario de lo que tenemos metido en la cabeza y aunque el turismo es un sector muy importante para nosotros no hay tanta diferencia entre el peso del turismo en España y muchos otros países del entorno. Pero si supondra un impacto fuerte para muchos negocios, de hecho los vuelos ya no son baratos y este año ya se va a notar.



Los vuelos están al mismo precio que otros años, si no incluso más baratos, julio y agosto son meses más caros y no se está notando....y lo digo habiendo comprado más billetes de avión que en todos los años anteriores


----------



## vettonio (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de *aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur* no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.



Preferiría que no saliera a cuenta, fletar un barco lleno de aceite de palma, desde Indonesia hasta España.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Mucho antes de dejar de mover barcos cargados de mercancías habría que dejar de mover aviones cargados de turistas estúpidos. Precisamente para que no llegue el momento de tener que dejar de mover los barcos, que son absolutamete imprescindibles para la distribución mundial de recursos.
> 
> En lo de dejar de mover aviones ya están, aunque no se atreven a decírlo claramente al populacho estúpido e infantilizado.



Tu si que eres estúpido, deberías salir de casa y dejar que la gente haga lo que le salga de los huevos, entre otras cosas, porque no vas a poder hacer nunca nada por evitarlo...intentalo, si hay narices


----------



## Zhukov (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leí en un artículo que postearon por aquí, y luego subió Zhukov a su blog, que no vuelan los puentes del Dnieper porque no pueden. Los misiles al parecer no son suficientes para este tipo de estructuras de hormigón. Se necesita un tipo de bombas especializadas que hay que lanzar desde aviones. Y al parecer los puentes están muy bien protegidos con sistemas AA, por no hablar de que cuando llegara cualquier avión ya estarían esperándolo por la información de la OTAN.



Los puentes de carretera son de hormigón y son un objetivo muy difícil. Al ser un blanco estrecho y alargado son muy difíciles de acertar, incluso con armas de precisión. Los americanos sufrieron mucho para destruir los puentes de Vietnam del Norte.

Se puede volar el tablero, pero estos son fácilmente reparables con puentes militares de chapas, o si la brecha no es muy grande con un puente desplegable de los carros lanzapuentes. Para destruir un puente hay que acertar a los pilares y estos son todavía más difíciles de destruir que el tablero. Uno de los temas de la novela_ Catch-22 _es lo difícil y arriesgado que son las repetidas misiones de ataques a puentes.

Los británicos lograron solucionar el problema con las "bombas terremoto" arrojadas por los bombarderos Lancaster. Eran bombas primero de 5 toneladas, las _Tallboy_, y luego de 10, la _Grand Slam_ que se lanzaban desde seis mil metros, superaban la velocidad del sonido, y al estar diseñadas con una gruesa envuelta de acero especial penetraban profundamente en el terreno y causaban cráteres de cien metros de diámetro y hasta 40 y 80 metros de profundidad, si no lograban un impacto directo, ni tampoco lo bastante cerca para que el socavón se "comiera" el objetivo, daba igual, la carga de la bomba de casi 7 toneladas de explosivo provocaba una onda sísmica, que demolía las edificaciones. La precisión era baja porque no había ordenadores, pero de una docena de bombas, alguna acertaría lo bastante cerca.

Las bombas se diseñaron para destruir presas, las famosas presas del Ruhr de la película _The Dam Busters_, pero no estuvieron listas hasta el último año de guerra, su capacidad de perforación y la onda sísmica se usaron contra otros objetivos, los que eran inmunes a las bombas convencionales como los refugios de submarinos y los túneles ferroviarios, y los que eran casi imposibles de acertar, como los puentes y viaductos.

Después de la guerra la "bomba terremoto" cayó en el olvido y por eso los americanos aunque sus B-52s habrían podido cargar estos monstruos sin problemas, arrojaron centenares de bombas contra los puentes de Vietnam, al final los destruyeron con bombas guiadas por láser y repetidos intentos. En este siglo los americanos desarrollaron una bomba similar, con el refinamiento de una punta perforadora de uranio empobrecido, con vistas a un ataque contra los bunkers subterráneos del programa nuclear de Irán.

Los rusos podrían usar los misiles hipersónicos _Kinzhal_, la tremenda velocidad hace que no sea necesaria una bomba tan pesada de caída libre, de hecho a comienzos de la operación especial los emplearon un par de veces, para destruir un bunker nuclear de la época soviética donde se almacenaban municiones, y en Kiev para destruir artillería que los ucranianos habían escondido en el aparcamiento subterráneo de un centro comercial.

Pero me parece que misiles de estos había muy pocos en servicio, no creo que más de una docena de ojivas, se han disparado ese par y alguno más para destruir blancos especiales y para probarlos pero es un derroche y se guardan para la guerra con la OTAN.

El problema no es tanto destruir un puente de carreteras o varios, si no mantener ataques repetidos para evitar que se reparen los tableros dañados. O eso, o destruir los pilares. Ambas cosas son impracticables.

Lo que sí se ha hecho es atacar los puentes de ferrocarril que al ser de vigas de acero y construcción más ligera que uno de carretera son más fáciles de destruir... y de reparar. El puente de Odessa ha sido volado un par de veces pero vuelve a estar en uso. Otra vez la solución definitiva es destruir los pilares, y no es tan fácil.

Y de todas formas, no hay mucho que se pueda hacer, siempre quedan las carreteras que pasan por las presas del Dniéper. Alguno ha argumentado en este foro que basta con volar los puentes sobre la presa que salvan el vano del aliviadero o de las esclusas. Mismo problema de antes con los tableros de los puentes de carretera, se pueden reparar fácilmente, y las bombas que fallen el blanco dañarán la presa, con posibles consecuencias catastróficas.

El ejercicio no vale la pena. Si a los estrategas de café nos parecen algunas cosas obvias y nos preguntamos por qué no hacen tal o cual cosa los rusos, es porque hay razones no tan obvias que lo desaconsejan. Los rusos son rusos pero no tontos. Luego hay consideraciones políticas, económicas, o de otro tipo que hacen que haya que descartar tal o cual solución puramente militar. La guerra es complicada.

Con esto no quiero decir que en el Kremlin no se equivoquen o cometan errores, esta guerra es por desgracia el resultado de una serie de decisiones erróneas todos estos años y es obvio que al principio en Moscú hubo vacilaciones sobre la estrategia a seguir, sólo quiero decir que no lo sabemos todo. Hay cosas inexplicables que sólo la Historia explicará.


----------



## Carlos París (9 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A esto es lo que le tienen miedo los EEUU, a la Union Europea+Rusia, el Imperio Euroasiatico dirigido desde Bruselas.
> Sera la potencia hegemonica del planeta, tanto economicamente como militarmente, lo veremos dentro de unos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117081



Dios lo quiera.


----------



## Elimina (9 Jul 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Polonia les esta pariendo el culo a los Dymitrysdemierda sin mover 1 solo soldado
> 
> Polonia tiene su propia estrategia de guerra y asistencia a Ucrania, polacos saben que USA es corrupto y a veces hasta inestable, mucha ayuda militar de USA ofrecida oficialmente a Ucrania pero los polacos han dado mas armas pesadas que USA, no hay 1 solo tanque de USA en el terreno ni un solo avión hecho en USA esta en la fuerza aérea Ucraniana.
> 
> ...



En algo estoy de acuerdo contigo: hay actores muy interesados en esta guerra, nunca en la paz, sin importar cuántas muertes se produzcan ni de qué países, y sin importar siquiera las consecuencias finales.
EEUU: causas económicas. En el pistoletazo de salida, los tejemanejes de Biden et fil (hablo de 2014). Actualmente, por la hegemonía económica, la destrucción y posesión de los territorios de Eurasia, y en última instancia, la pura supervivencia si no espabila.
Ucrania: si hablamos del presidente, por interés personal. Si hablamos de su pueblo, hay opiniones.
Órbita ex-URSS: (con palitos a la cabeza) *pura etnofobia* por inercia histórica. ¿En qué grupo te encuentras, estrellitas?
Aliados UE: lo desconozco, no se me ocurre remotamente por qué. Sólo se que si les preguntas, te dirán que Putin les quiere invadir a todos porque ya invadió Crimea.
O sea, que mientras la mierda no les pase del cuello, los hozidentales seguirán queriendo la guerra sin importar adónde nos lleven.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para usted.
> ¿Por qué cree usted qué Putin dijo: *"Todo el mundo debería saber que todavía no hemos empezado nada serio".*



Chulería, me parece obvio. Putin no es un profeta hablando la palabra de Dios, es un HDP que está haciendo su papel.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A esto es lo que le tienen miedo los EEUU, a la Union Europea+Rusia, el Imperio Euroasiatico dirigido desde Bruselas.
> Sera la potencia hegemonica del planeta, tanto economicamente como militarmente, lo veremos dentro de unos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117081



Si lo dirige Bruselas es imposible que no se descojonen de la risa.


----------



## frangelico (9 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> las zonas costeras volveran a ser desiertos demograficos, zamora y soria, ricas en grano, llenas de gente, de braceros,...el mundo al revés



La costa no ha sido nunca un desierto. Otra cosa es que aguante provincias de 2M como Alicante, de más como Valencia o varias de entre 1.5 y 2M


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

El sistema de monitorización de incendios de NASA Firms muestra claramente lo que es un "punto caliente"


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Slavic-Barvenkovsky a las 16.00 horas del 9 de julio de 2022

▪ El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania espera la activación de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en las áreas de Slovyansk y Barvenkovo.

▪ En los últimos días se han transferido unidades de defensa territorial adicionales a Slavyansk y Druzhkovka para fortalecer a las tropas. Además se espera que en los próximos días lleguen las fuerzas de la 1.ª Brigada de Propósitos Especiales de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

▪ Para revelar las actividades de las tropas rusas en la línea Dolina-Sidorovo-Bogorodichne, así como en el área de Krasnopolye, los militares de la brigada aérea 25 utilizarán vehículos aéreos de reconocimiento no tripulados.

▪ Unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron objetivos en Svyatogorsk, Shchurovo, Dolgenka.

▪ En respuesta las unidades de artillería rusas llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo de la primera línea de defensa de la brigada aérea 25 en la línea de Dolina - Sidorovo - Bogorodichnoye, así como Grushevakha - Novaya Dmitrovka, destruyendo el puesto de mando y observación.

▪ Se entregaron al menos 25 sistemas antitanque NLAW, Javelin y Milan en la línea Grushevakha-Barvenkovo para fortalecer las capacidades de combate en caso de un ataque en el área de Protopopovka.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #Donetsk #mapa #Rusia #Slavyansk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Chulería, me parece obvio. Putin no es un profeta hablando la palabra de Dios, es un HDP que está haciendo su papel.



y cual es su papel según tú, sabelotodo?


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los puentes de carretera son de hormigón y son un objetivo muy difícil. Al ser un blanco estrecho y alargado son muy difíciles de acertar, incluso con armas de precisión. Los americanos sufrieron mucho para destruir los puentes de Vietnam del Norte.
> 
> Se puede volar el tablero, pero estos son fácilmente reparables con puentes militares de chapas, o si la brecha no es muy grande con un puente desplegable de los carros lanzapuentes. Para destruir un puente hay que acertar a los pilares y estos son todavía más difíciles de destruir que el tablero. Uno de los temas de la novela_ Catch-22 _es lo difícil y arriesgado que son las repetidas misiones de ataques a puentes.
> 
> ...



Gran post.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

otra baja.... no se podia saber en fin.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y cual es su papel según tú, sabelotodo?



Según tengo entendido es el presidente de Rusia y tiene una guerra que ganar.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu si que eres estúpido, deberías salir de casa y dejar que la gente haga lo que le salga de los huevos, entre otras cosas, porque no vas a poder hacer nunca nada por evitarlo...intentalo, si hay narices



Que no te enteras de que va esto. Llamarte estúpido sería un elogio, tu inteligencia está al nivel de la de Ayuso.

No te enteras que en reducir los desplazamientos, aéreos y no aéreos, no es que este yo que lo he estado siempre, es que están ya en este momento los que mandan obligados por la pura necesidad.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otra baja.... no se podia saber en fin.



Tienen que pedirle consejo al Sepulturero. El Sepulturero nunca hubiera acabado como Boris o la pava esta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según tengo entendido es el presidente de Rusia y tiene una guerra que ganar.



entonces por qué le llamas hijo de puta si está haciendo lo que tenia que hacer? qué querias? que se dejara atacar un 8 de marzo tal como preveian los planes de zopensky (hay una declaración suya de zopensky delante de las camaras y delante de funcionarios de su gobierno del 2019 donde dejó claro sus intenciones de atacar el dombass y implicitamente rusia)? Putin no es santo de mi devoción, no me gusta lo que hacia cuando trata de contentar a todos, pero está haciendo lo correcto.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que no te enteras de que va esto. Llamarte estúpido sería un elogio,* tu inteligencia está al nivel de la de Ayuso.*
> 
> No te enteras que en reducir los desplazamientos, aéreos y no aéreos, no es que este yo que lo he estado siempre, es que están ya en este momento los que mandan obligados por la pura necesidad.



Ayuso es una tía bastante lista, otra cosa es que tiene una formación ridícula y sabe lo que saben los políticos españoles: entre poco y na'.


----------



## Malevich (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Mucho antes de dejar de mover barcos cargados de mercancías habría que dejar de mover aviones cargados de turistas estúpidos. Precisamente para que no llegue el momento de tener que dejar de mover los barcos, que son absolutamete imprescindibles para la distribución mundial de recursos.
> 
> En lo de dejar de mover aviones ya están, aunque no se atreven a decírlo claramente al populacho estúpido e infantilizado.



Desde luego los chinos no están por parar el comercio, con su(s) ruta(s) de la seda. 
Está claro que el turismo va hacia una corrección, que no desaparición.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> entonces por qué le llamas hijo de puta si está haciendo lo que tenia que hacer? qué querias? que se dejara atacar un 8 de marzo tal como preveian los planes de zopensky (hay una declaración suya de zopensky delante de las camaras y delante de funcionarios de su gobierno del 2019 donde dejó claro sus intenciones de atacar el dombass y implicitamente rusia)? Putin no es santo de mi devoción, no me gusta lo que hacia cuando trata de contentar a todos, pero está haciendo lo correcto.



En serio... si no te das cuenta de que Putin es un HDP total es que te falta un hervor. Es imposible llegar al poder que tiene sin serlo. Menudo rastro de cadáveres tiene el personaje. Eso no le quita razones en esta guerra, ni reconocimiento de su indudable astucia, pero es infantil ofenderse por llamar a lo blanco, blanco.


----------



## frangelico (9 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego los chinos no están por parar el comercio, con su(s) ruta(s) de la seda.
> Está claro que el turismo va hacia una corrección, que no desaparición.



Y tampoco se aprecia que los mercados descuenten el final abrupto de la aviación comercial.


----------



## pgas (9 Jul 2022)

*CORONEL RETIRADO SUGIERE DERRIBAR SATÉLITES ESTADOUNIDENSES: ¿UNA FORMA DE DETENER LOS ATAQUES CONTRA RUSIA?*

El coronel de la reserva Gennady Alekhin dio su receta para detener los ataques en territorio ruso. Ofreció derribar satélites estadounidenses que brindan inteligencia al ejército ucraniano.
El coronel de reserva Gennady Alekhin dio consejos sobre cómo detener los ataques del ejército ucraniano en el territorio de nuestro país. Según Alekhine, es hora de que el ejército ruso comience a derribar los satélites de reconocimiento estadounidenses.
Hay un punto de vista de que esto podría terminar en una confrontación militar directa con Rusia y una tercera guerra mundial. El observador militar cree que estos temores son infundados. En una entrevista con el portal Ukraina.ru , explicó su punto de vista.

_- Yo no me enfocaría en destruir los satélites espías. Se utilizan en todo tipo de conflictos. Siempre han sobrevolado el Mar Negro y nuestra frontera occidental. En cuanto a la Tercera Guerra Mundial, no llegará a esto. El personal de la OTAN no lo quiere._

Aclaró que la destrucción de los satélites de reconocimiento dará un buen efecto. Al mismo tiempo, el experto cree que los militares de la OTAN tampoco quieren un conflicto directo, por lo que es poco probable que se intensifiquen.
Recuerde que durante el bombardeo de Belgorod el 3 de julio, varias docenas de edificios residenciales resultaron dañados. Entre ellos se encontraban los edificios de apartamentos. Como resultado, cinco personas murieron y cuatro más resultaron heridas.
Posteriormente, apareció información de que en ese momento un satélite comercial americano GeoEye-1 de Maxar fue avistado sobre la región. Voló sobre Belgorod y filmó.

**********
.

lo de no atacar puentes e infraestructura civil vital es una decisión política también vinculada a una posible salida negociada, no porque sean objetivos más o menos difíciles; los gusanos han destruido muchos puentes en el eufrates pero eso pone a la población en tu contra claramente


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio... si no te das cuenta de que Putin es un HDP total es que te falta un hervor. Es imposible llegar al poder que tiene sin serlo. Menudo rastro de cadáveres tiene el personaje. Eso no le quita razones en esta guerra, ni reconocimiento de su indudable astucia, pero es infantil ofenderse por llamar a lo blanco, blanco.



otro que se creyó a la primera de los muertos que le atribuyen la propaganda otánica, anda sigue la linde y deja decir gilipolleces. 
Yo a ti te estoy viendo en tus últimos posts criticando lo que hace o no hace rusia/putin, te estás pareciendo a las nenazas que pululan por aqui, deja de decir tonterias


----------



## vettonio (9 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Los puentes de carretera son de hormigón y son un objetivo muy difícil. Al ser un blanco estrecho y alargado son muy difíciles de acertar, incluso con armas de precisión. Los americanos sufrieron mucho para destruir los puentes de Vietnam del Norte.
> 
> Se puede volar el tablero, pero estos son fácilmente reparables con puentes militares de chapas, o si la brecha no es muy grande con un puente desplegable de los carros lanzapuentes. Para destruir un puente hay que acertar a los pilares y estos son todavía más difíciles de destruir que el tablero. Uno de los temas de la novela_ Catch-22 _es lo difícil y arriesgado que son las repetidas misiones de ataques a puentes.
> 
> ...



Ilustrando el muy acertado post de Zhukov

Secuencia de la peli The Dambusters en la que se aprecia el singularísimo funcionamiento de la bomba (haciendo la rana como con una piedra plana en el agua). Había que calcular la velocidad del avión, altura sobre el agua y no se qué más.



Tomas reales de bombas similares en su funcionamiento.



Por último, captura de una película alemana real, filmada con carácter secreto, de una de las presas dañadas en el Rhur


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego los chinos no están por parar el comercio, con su(s) ruta(s) de la seda.
> Está claro que el turismo va hacia una corrección, que no desaparición.



Los chinos están por racionalizar. Los capitalistas están por prevalecer en la cúspide de la pirámide, la razón les da igual.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> otro que se creyó a la primera de los muertos que le atribuyen la propaganda otánica, anda sigue la linde y deja decir gilipolleces.
> Yo a ti te estoy viendo en tus últimos posts criticando lo que hace o no hace rusia/putin, te estás pareciendo a las nenazas que pululan por aqui, deja de decir tonterias



sip... me voy a comprar un poco de Polonio en mi farmacia de confianza. 

A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada ni en Rusia ni en Ucrania. Lo inteligente es velar por nuestros intereses, no los de los americanos... ni rusos.


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Realmente *creo que es una guerra bastante complicada para Rusia*. Tiene en frente más de medio millón de soldados ucras bastante valientes y bien pertrechados, y todo tipo de información electrónica de la OTAN. Los ucras tienen hasta suministro constante de aviones, casi todos los días los rusos tiran alguno. Los rusos están avanzando en el Donbas (el único lugar donde avanzan) porque tienen un pedazo de ejército, *pero no están para mucho más, sino ya habrían tomado Odessa.*




Comparto que no es una guerra sencilla (esto no es Irak ni Afganistán). Comparto que el Ejército ucraniano estaba muy bien pertrechado (no en vano pensaban atacar el Donbass y quizás hasta Crimea).

Pero eso de que los rusos "no tomaron Odessa" es una mera expresión de deseos. En una guerra *el DESGASTE existe*. Si los ucranianos se debilitan ANTES que los rusos, ya no tendrán fuerza para resistirse en avances profundos. Si por el contrario es Rusia la que se desgasta primero, tendrá que conformarse con el Donbass y poco más.

La diferencia está en que, al menos por ahora, el tiempo parece jugar a favor de Rusia. Ucrania se debilita, las ayudas occidentales no son infinitas... y a medida que se acerque el invierno el liderazgo europeo se enfrentará al hecho de tener que avisarle a su población que "no hay energía"... a saber quienes "se la aguantan" y quienes optan por tirar los gobiernos y retomar las relaciones con Rusia a costa de Ucrania.

Si bien el reloj juega en contra de ambos contendientes, algo me dice que le queda menos tiempo a Ucrania que a Rusia.

Piénsalo en términos de ajedrez... hasta el más tonto puede aguantarle unas 20 jugadas al campeón mundial... lo que no puede hacer es ganarle !!


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> sip... me voy a comprar un poco de Polonio en mi farmacia de confianza.
> 
> A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada ni en Rusia ni en Ucrania. Lo inteligente es velar por nuestros intereses, no los de los americanos... ni rusos.



Si tu pais tiene que velar por tus intereses, que no se pongan del lado de EEUU que nos está jodiendo desde hace tiempo y más ahora con las putas sanciones y deja de echar las culpas de lo que os pasa a Rusia. Si supieras cómo comenzó esto desde el hilo primero y lo que pasó en siria no dirias las gilipolleces que sueltas. Sabes qué? estoy cansada de escuchar a pseudo-trolls como tú, te vas a la puta nevera, ostia, cuánto imbécil suelto aqui. Tú como para estar informado aqui, es cero. Hasta nunca y sigue comprando polonio tontolaba.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> sip... me voy a comprar un poco de Polonio en mi farmacia de confianza.
> 
> A nosotros no se nos ha perdido nada ni en Rusia ni en Ucrania. Lo inteligente es velar por nuestros intereses, no los de los americanos... ni rusos.



Nuestros intereses son los de los americanos, España no puede hacer otra cosa.

Ahora bien que sean nuestros intereses no quiere decir que sean ni justos ni razonables.


----------



## frangelico (9 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ilustrando el muy acertado post de Zhukov
> 
> Secuencia de la peli The Dambusters en la que se aprecia el singularísimo funcionamiento de la bomba (haciendo la rana como con una piedra plana en el agua). Había que calcular la velocidad del avión, altura sobre el agua y no se qué más.
> 
> ...



Pero no es lo mismo un puente que un embalse. EN el Dnieper hay algún puente-embalse pero un puente normalito no puede ser tan difícil de destruir. El problema es que luego tampoco sería fácil construirlos de nuevo.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

Estas son las batallas difíciles para Grigorovka. Las AFU utilizan cada vez más vehículos civiles. Cargan una ametralladora y un ATGM en una camioneta y esperan a que aparezcan los vehículos blindados rusos. Estos tipos querían montar una emboscada... No hubo suerte, no hubo suerte.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nuestros intereses son los de los americanos, España no puede hacer otra cosa.
> 
> Ahora bien que sean nuestros intereses no quiere decir que sean ni justos ni razonables.



Es cierto que estamos forzados a una alineación. Pero hace mucho tiempo que USA tiene una relación parasitaria con sus colonias. No nos interesa ser paguiteros de nadie. Con poder nuclear y políticos patriotas, cambiaría mucho esa alineación que comentas. Por lo pronto nos dedicaríamos a joder a Marruecos en lugar de apoyarlo.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El problema de estos mensajes calculadamente ambiguos es que no deja claro a quien define como "el señorito".


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

En la región de Bryansk, se intentó sabotear las vías férreas en el distrito de Unechsky, en la línea Robchik-Peschanka.

Un artefacto explosivo desconocido estalló justo delante de un tren de mercancías, dañando las ventanillas de la cabina del conductor; no hubo más daños ni víctimas, dijo Alexander Bogomaz.

Los servicios especiales están trabajando actualmente en el lugar.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

Información sobre el terreno.
El enemigo está aumentando sus capacidades ofensivas en la dirección de Zaporizhzhia: hasta 18 tanques fueron trasladados a las zonas de NOVOIVANOVKA, NIKOLSKOYE, LUBITSKYE el 7 de julio. Es posible que se preparen ofensivas en un futuro próximo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ilustrando el muy acertado post de Zhukov



No es acertado al menos a nivel de estructuras, ¿ sustituir un tablero de 100m entre dos pilares de un puente del tamaño y altura de los del Dnieper es facil ? Venga coño. Eso dejando de lado que al destruirlo los pilares soportan una fuerzas transversales para los que no estan constridos ni de coña.

Repito tienen un cep de entre 2 y 12 m segun que experto te lo cuente. Se apuntan a cordenadas, que el objeto sea alargado asegura acierto en un eje, solo te falta el otro. Venga demosle 2 misiles por intento. Hablo de los balisticos. Y esos destruyen el tablero sin problema alguno.

Y nada te impide cuando suban ahí las gruas, suponiendo que no se hayan arrastrado los pilares en la caida, el materiar , los cables ( venga doy por hecho que los encuentren. Esas vigas se hacen a medida a veces se tardan meses en ello ) simplemente lanzarles otro y se va todo al agua con el siguiente tramo.

Los puentes pequeños son de reconstrucción más "sencilla", lo entrecomillo poruqe como se puede ver de sencillo no tienen nada, los rusos lo que hacen es construir un puente de pontones junto a los destruidos en las retiradas. ¿ porque ? Porque incluso en uno "pequeño" como los del donetsk es complicado recolocar una tramo, y no puedes descarta que los pilares peten con el peso despues del castigo recibido aunque se hayan mantenido en pie.







Por el camion se ve la distancia entre pilares. Suponiendo que no se caia alguno.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

El LNR se prepara para celebrar tribunales militares por los crímenes cometidos por las tropas ucranianas

Uno de los episodios de la investigación será la muerte de unas 50 personas que fueron quemadas en un internado para discapacitados en Kremenna, que fue tomado por militantes ucranianos, según ha declarado a RIAN la ayudante del líder del LNR, Anna Soroka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*Las inverosímiles teorías de la victoria de Ucrania - Foreign Affairs*

Este es el título de un artículo de una revista estadounidense dedicada a los asuntos internacionales.

La publicación hace la interesante observación de que "los líderes y partidarios de Ucrania hablan como si la victoria estuviera a la vuelta de la esquina, lo que en realidad es pura fantasía. La revista también insta al régimen de Kiev a adoptar el único enfoque sensato para él: encontrar un compromiso diplomático con Rusia.

Numerosos artículos "mordaces" sobre Ucrania en publicaciones occidentales sugieren que muchos en Europa e incluso en Estados Unidos ya están "hartos" de apoyar al régimen de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Malevich (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los chinos están por racionalizar. Los capitalistas están por prevalecer en la cúspide de la pirámide, la razón les da igual.



Los chinos han comprado 300 aviones a Airbus. Los capitalistas están por hundir a la clase media y obrera en sus países.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*Rusia ha empezado a ser tenida en cuenta de verdad" - Dmitri Medvédev sobre los objetivos de la RSS*

"Los objetivos de la operación militar especial han sido anunciados por el presidente de Rusia y son, como saben, proteger a los ciudadanos de Donbás y desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania. Aquí todo está claro y se conseguirá.

Pero hay otra tarea que ya se ha realizado. Se ha empezado a contar con Rusia de verdad. Como con la Unión Soviética. Y, en cierto modo, aún más grave, a juzgar por el conjunto de sanciones. No hace mucho tiempo era diferente. Recuerdo la presencia de nuestro país en el G8, cuando simplemente no se nos invitaba a la reunión del G7, en la que se discutían cuestiones económicas y a veces de defensa de los países occidentales.

Si no se le tiene en cuenta, eso no es bueno. Es como cuando eras un niño y venían a pelear a tu patio desde el de al lado. Si te acobardas y corres a casa, no eres nadie y no te invitarán a ningún otro sitio. Pero si golpeas primero, tus posibilidades de defenderte son mucho mayores.

Ahí lo tienes. Por eso es tan importante que el país sea respetado y reconocido.
Eso es exactamente lo que debería ser una Gran Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

El nuevo presidente de Sri Lanka será el presidente del parlamento del país, dijo el líder del partido Congreso Musulmán de Sri Lanka.

En medio de los disturbios y la ocupación del palacio presidencial por parte de los manifestantes, los líderes del partido de Sri Lanka aceptaron en una reunión de emergencia la dimisión del presidente Rajapaksa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (9 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Todo lo que venga de boca de este personaje oportunista hay que tomarlo con muy mucho cuidado porque son auténticas veletas en el criterio de según qué.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

El gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv, Kim, dijo que seis misiles S-300 fueron disparados contra la ciudad por la mañana

Kim está completamente engañado, pues no entiende que el sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300 "Favorito" es un sistema de defensa antiaérea y no se utiliza para derrotar objetivos terrestres.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ese dron por el cielo no es precisamente invisible ni imposible de derribar ... Se ve a varios kilometros y lo derriba una rafaba de cualquier arma ligera. En los ejercitos siempre hay vigias así que me parece algo más de postureo que efectivo. Para que eso sirva de algo tiene que haber algún objetivo cerca de primera línea sin vigias o con el vigia dormido y lo veo altamente improbable.



Según la altura de vuelo. Ese dron que medirá unos 75 cms a 1km de altura es una mosca indetectable por tamaño angular y ruido. Probablemente alcance los 2kms de altura que aún disminuiría más su tamaño angular. Con ráfagas sería como pegarle a una mosca con un CETME en una habitación.
Viendo videos de como actúan y el tiempo desde que sueltan el mortero hasta que impacta es muy probable que no bajen de los 500 metros de altura al soltar la carga explosiva. Ya ni hablar si vuelan de noche con cámara infrarroja.
Sin duda sería interesante ver un estudio de capacidades reales de los drones que están usando de Aliexpress 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*Talgat Tadzhuddin, Mufti Supremo de Rusia, en su sermón de Eid al-Adha sobre la operación militar especial en Ucrania*

_"Pedimos al Todopoderoso por todos nuestros soldados, defensores fiables de nuestra patria unida, especialmente por los que cumplen su sagrado deber durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania para eliminar la amenaza del resurgimiento del nazismo en esta tierra tan sufrida. <...>_

Debemos poner fin a este asunto, para que no haya fascistas ni parásitos cerca de nosotros. ¡Porque entonces no habrá suficiente diclorvos!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*El régimen de Kiev rechaza la idea de desplegar una guarnición en la Isla de la Serpiente*

La jefa del centro de prensa de las "fuerzas de defensa del sur", Nataliya Humenyuk, dijo que era "inoportuno".

Antes los ucranianos no pensaban así. Al parecer, un reciente ataque de la aviación rusa a los nazis ucranianos en la isla ha cambiado su opinión.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si lo dirige Bruselas es imposible que no se descojonen de la risa.



Primero hay que tumbar presidentes, cancilleres y primeros ministros otanicos de la UE.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Otro deposito de munición en Kherson


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy es el sexagésimo aniversario de un 'curioso evento. Leer la noticia traducida desde SpaceWeather:
> 
> LA PRIMERA TORMENTA GEOMAGNÉTICA ACCIDENTAL Hoy hace sesenta años, una de las mayores tormentas geomagnéticas de la Era Espacial golpeó la Tierra. No vino del sol.
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Los puentes de carretera son de hormigón y son un objetivo muy difícil. Al ser un blanco estrecho y alargado son muy difíciles de acertar, incluso con armas de precisión. Los americanos sufrieron mucho para destruir los puentes de Vietnam del Norte.
> 
> Se puede volar el tablero, pero estos son fácilmente reparables con puentes militares de chapas, o si la brecha no es muy grande con un puente desplegable de los carros lanzapuentes. Para destruir un puente hay que acertar a los pilares y estos son todavía más difíciles de destruir que el tablero. Uno de los temas de la novela_ Catch-22 _es lo difícil y arriesgado que son las repetidas misiones de ataques a puentes.
> 
> ...



Aquí le contesta el forero ingeniero.

Primero he de decir que gran parte de razón tiene en sus comentarios.

Voy a realizar algunas matizaciones :

1.- Las presas son elementos muy muy sólidos cualquiera q sea su tipología. Disponen de una masa grandiosa y sería muy difícil demolerlos salvo un arma nuclear. Cualquier otro proyectil podría quizá hacer una brecha muy pequeña . Como anécdota las presas de materiales sueltos podrían ser incluso más resistentes al amortiguar la explosión deformándose. Por ese mismo motivo poner tierra encima de un bunker protege más que poner más hormigón rígido.

2.- Puentes hay de mucha tipologías. Quedémonos con una idea simple , cuanto más esbelto o "arriesgado su diseño ( en realidad el término arriesgado no es correcto pues los coeficientes de seguridad de cálculo son los mismos )

Vaya mierda de página. He escrito 4 veces lo mismo...se bloquea el cursor, salta a otra oagina y cuando vuelvo se me borra la mitad del texto escrittro dia escribo.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Otro deposito de munición en Shakhtarsk


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Aquí le contesta el forero ingeniero.
> 
> Primero he de decir que gran parte de razón tiene en sus comentarios.
> 
> ...



Te ha quedado el punto 2. sin terminar ;-)


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Otro deposito de munición en Shakhtarsk



Menudo destrozo.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Los Ukranianos después de haber perdido 600 de sus 250 helicópteros


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Otro accidente


----------



## Remequilox (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es acertado al menos a nivel de estructuras, ¿ sustituir un tablero de 100m entre dos pilares de un puente del tamaño y altura de los del Dnieper es facil ? Venga coño. Eso dejando de lado que al destruirlo los pilares soportan una fuerzas transversales para los que no estan constridos ni de coña.
> 
> Repito tienen un cep de entre 2 y 12 m segun que experto te lo cuente. Se apuntan a cordenadas, que el objeto sea alargado asegura acierto en un eje, solo te falta el otro. Venga demosle 2 misiles por intento. Hablo de los balisticos. Y esos destruyen el tablero sin problema alguno.
> 
> ...



Obviedades de las guerras:

El que ataca NO tira puentes, tirar abajo un puente es una acción eminentemente defensiva (lo hicieron los ucranianos en Nikolayev, Chernigov o Limman, por ejemplo).

Cuando un atacante tira un puente abajo, es porque manifiesta y declara que "_plus ultra_" ese puente, no le interesa el territorio. Declara _de facto_ una retaguardia segura para el enemigo (es lo que hicieron por ejemplo, y según la clase de historia que nos ha aportado @Zhukov, los norteamericanos con Vietnam *del norte* -no tiraron abajo puentes de Vietnam del sur-). Aunque lo haga el atacante, no deja de ser una maniobra defensiva (dificultar-debilitar aprovisionamiento del enemigo).

Aunque los puentes estén minados, y las probabilidades son mínimas de capturarlos íntegros y en uso, la probabilidad no es NULA. Puede fallar la explosión por diferentes causas, técnicas o de volición humana. Ese no derribar un puente que puedes necesitar te ahorra munición y equipos especializados, y te da una posibilidad mínima pero no nula, de disponer de una infraestructura esencial. A cambio de "no hacer nada", obtienes un "pequeño algo". Economía de guerra.

En circunstancias especiales, y hay que analizar y decidir caso a caso, puedes tirar abajo un puente por razones defensivo-ofensivas. Pero siempre valorando todos los ets y uts. Caso de los puentes entre Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, por ejemplo.
Ha sido a la vez una operación defensiva (evitar o disminuir los refuerzos desde Lisichansk o las evacuaciones desde Severodonetsk) y ofensiva (fragmentar y debilitar el complejo defensivo urbano de las "ciudades hermanas"). Por supuesto que viniendo desde Zolote-Popasna, no te hacía falta un puente para atravesar un río que ya habías atravesado.

_Tempus et Locus. _
El atacante, si es inteligente y capaz, es quien elige cuando y donde atacar. Tiene ventaja respecto de eso ("Blancas abren y....."). Puedes presentar batalla aquí o allí, pero debes combatirla contra un ejército. De nada sirve ganar una batalla contra un no-ejército, y que tras la victoria frente a nubes de humo, tengas aun que luchar otra batalla, esta ya sí de verdad, contra un enemigo no derrotado.
¿Dónde tienes mayor ventaja y posibilidades, batallando en el Donbass con una retaguardia potente a 100 km, o dejando a tu ejército enemigo en Krivoy Rog o Ivanko-Frankivsk, y teniendo que combatir, dentro de x meses a 600 u 800 km de tu retaguardia segura?
Si el ejército ucraniano es duro de pelar ahora, donde lo tienes todo a tu favor, más duro será aun 800 km más allí, y con muchos factores en contra.
Pero para que el ejército enemigo te presente batalla "aquí", debe poder venir "aquí" en condiciones táctico-operativas.

"Ganar" una batalla contra un enemigo ausente, y pintar mucho territorio de un color diferente es una mera recolocación de piezas, pero no un avance en la guerra.

La decisión de no tirar los puentes del Dnieper por supuesto que tiene una dimensión política, pero en esencia es una decisión estratégica y táctico-operacional del estado mayor.
Y curiosamente, no solo es una decisión política "más amable", sino que coincide que tanto estratégica como táctico-operacional es mucho más conveniente para el objetivo estratégico: destruir (la capacidad operativa de) el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Los rusos van aprender lo que son armas modernas, el Panzerhaubitze 2000 en acción (solo tienen 6)


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Chulería, me parece obvio. Putin no es un profeta hablando la palabra de Dios, es un HDP que está haciendo su papel.



Hay dos distritos militares rusos implicados, ambos más grandes que Ucrania, el occidental y el meridional, las tropas implicadas en Ucrania se nutren de ambos distritos más la ayuda de las fuerzas de la republicas, chechenos y grupo Wagner. Los distritos militares occidental y meridional cada uno debe de usar un 5% de sus tropas, van sobrados.

Distritos militares Rusia:








Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Strikelucky (9 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv, Kim, dijo que seis misiles S-300 fueron disparados contra la ciudad por la mañana
> 
> Kim está completamente engañado, pues no entiende que el sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300 "Favorito" es un sistema de defensa antiaérea y no se utiliza para derrotar objetivos terrestres.
> 
> ...



Curioso Harman, hace ya mucho tiempo que recuerdo que se decía que era posible usar los s300 contra objetivos terrestres(tipo misil superficie-superficie). Y pensándolo bien, no existen limitaciones técnicas para hacerlo.


----------



## clapham5 (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De hecho en un mundo de energía escasa puede que más que global lo que volvamos es a un mundo local. Hay cosas que sólo tienen sentido con energía barata pero si mover un barco lleno de aceite de oliva desde España a Singapur no compensa por el coste del transporte dejará de hacerse y estamos acercandonos a ese mundo. Cada vez la TV da más valor a los productos locales, de cercania y eso es por algo.



El clapham coincide totalmente con el camarada @coscorron .
El mundo se esta " desindustrializando " . Cada dia el peso de la Industria en el PIB global es menor .
En EE UU la Industria representaba el 23 % del PIB en 1998 y hoy es del 18.5 % . Japon , del 35 % en 1994 al 29 % en 2021
Alemania , del 33 % al 26.5 % ( igual periodo ) Francia : del 30 % en 1994 al 17 % en 2021 .
Espana : Del 28.3 % 1994 al 20.5 % en 2021 . El peso de la Industria en la China de @ZHU DE , sorry , de Mao , en 1960 fue del 44.4 % y hoy es el 39.4 ( 2021 ) . En todo el mundo la produccion industrial disminuye . SE FABRICA MENOS .




__





World Bank Open Data | Data


World Bank Open Data from The World Bank: Data




datos.bancomundial.org




Y por que se fabrica menos , clapham ? 
Pues porque hay deficit ( barato ) de energia , materias primas , tecnologia y mano de obra .
Fabricar es facil , lo dificil es que el producto fabricado sea rentable .
Para que un producto sea rentable debe poder venderse a un precio superior al coste de produccion .
El problema actual es que el coste de produccion aumenta a un ritmo mayor que el poder adquisitivo del comprador .
La demanda disminuye cuando el precio aumenta . Si un productor sabe que su producto por encima de un precio " X " no se va a vender , simplemente deja de producirlo . Esto provoca que haya menos productos a la venta : ergo inflacion
Y cual es la solucion , clapham ?  Fabricar menos y vender mas caro mientras no haya destruccion de demanda
Una industria que no es rentable desaparece . Si el coste del transporte de mercancias aumenta ( porque el coste del flete aumenta ) llegara un momento que transportar un producto de un lugar a otro de la tierra no sea rentable .
La gente tendera mas a lo local . En vez de irte de vacaciones a Punta Cana , te iras a Mallorca .
En vez de comer mango , comeras manzana . Como el transporte sera un lujo , el transporte de mercancias tambien lo sera
Las tiendas locales volveran . Las tiendas de segunda mano , el reciclaje y los negocios de reparacion floreceran .
Los talleres de reparacion de electrodomesticos , de reparacion de coches , remiendo de ropa , las huertas familiares ..
Luego una cosa lleva a la otra ...
Desaparece el euro , vuelven las pesetas y de pronto estas montado encima de un burro con una moneda de Alfonso XII en la mano
Preguntandote por que caraxo le hicistes caso al clapham .


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Jarkov a las 17.30 horas del 9 de julio de 2022

▪ El mando ucraniano para evitar un avance ruso sobre sus líneas defensivas tiene la intención de fortalecer a las tropas de la región de Jarkov con la participación forzosa de ciudadanos movilizados.

▪ Los miembros de la defensa territorial que completaron un curso de entrenamiento de combate de dos semanas fueron enviados a Udy, Bezruki y Slatino. En Zolochev, Slatino, Molodova y Stary Saltov los zapadores de la brigada 92 minan los accesos a estas poblaciones.

▪ En previsión de un posible cruce del río Seversky Donets por militares rusos se desplegaron varios grupos de mercenarios extranjeros y el batallón nacionalista "Kraken" en Stary Saltov y Molodovaya.

▪ Para descubrir las rutas de una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, la parte ucraniana está utilizando activamente drones de reconocimiento de varios tipos en Zrubank, Udy, Slatino, Petrovka y Molodova.

▪ Se llevaron a cabo ataques con morteros y artillería contra objetivos en las cercanías de Sosnovka, Kazachya Lopan, Liptsov y Neskuchny. Además se usó el UAV Switchblade en el área de Sosnovka.

▪A su vez las tropas rusas atacaron las áreas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Petrovka, Russkaya Lozova, Cherkasy Tishki, Pitomnik, Zolochiv, Kutuzovka, Staraya Gnilitsa, Bazalievka, Prudyanka, Adamovka y Kharkov.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*El amante de la salchicha de hígado se va: Zelensky destituye a Andriy Melnyk como embajador de Ucrania en Alemania*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*La insolencia no tiene límites: los "diplomáticos" ucranianos intentan inmiscuirse en los asuntos internos de Estados Unidos*

El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Oleh Mykolenko, calificó la intervención de la diputada estadounidense Victoria Spartz ante Joe Biden como un intento de socavar los métodos de ayuda.

En su intervención ante el presidente estadounidense, Spartz exigió legítimamente que se desarrolle un mecanismo para supervisar los suministros de armas a Kiev, con el fin de evitar la posible reventa de armas en el mercado negro una vez que lleguen a Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (9 Jul 2022)

MOSCÚ, 9 de julio. /TASS/. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, no asistirá al funeral del ex primer ministro de Japón, Shinzo Abe, dijo a TASS el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

"Putin, no. El resto depende de las reglas del protocolo", dijo cuando se le preguntó sobre la participación de los representantes de Rusia.

La agencia de noticias Kyodo informó anteriormente que el funeral de Shinzo Abe se llevaría a cabo el 12 de julio en su ciudad natal de Shimonoseki (prefectura de Yamaguchi).

El político de 67 años fue asesinado en la ciudad de Nara el 8 de julio cuando pronunciaba un discurso de campaña política antes de las elecciones parlamentarias del país previstas para el 10 de julio.

Más temprano, Peskov dijo a los periodistas que el Kremlin lamentaba profundamente la muerte del ex primer ministro japonés y expresó sus condolencias al pueblo de Japón.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación alemanes pronostican la "ruina de millones de inquilinos" en Alemania, debido a las fuertes subidas del precio de la electricidad

Según varias publicaciones alemanas, la subida de los precios de la energía podría ser mucho mayor de lo previsto por los expertos y suponer hasta 5.000 euros de gastos adicionales anuales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

Empezar una guerra como aliado y terminar como enemigo o viceversa, no es tan extraño.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

es un 155mm normalizado

que le ocurre a la munición rusa?


----------



## keylargof (9 Jul 2022)

Furcia a sueldo del Kremlin inventando mierdas que sí existen en su país de mierda, la puta madre Rusia.

Lisiado, eres estiércol


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, no asistirá al funeral del ex primer ministro de Japón, Shinzo Abe, dijo a TASS el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.



No se puede arriesgar a que le pongan una bomba bajo el asiento, no esta la situacion internacional, para viajes !!!.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham coincide totalmente con el camarada @coscorron .
> El mundo se esta " desindustrializando " . Cada dia el peso de la Industria en el PIB global es menor .
> En EE UU la Industria representaba el 23 % del PIB en 1998 y hoy es del 18.5 % . Japon , del 35 % en 1994 al 29 % en 2021
> Alemania , del 33 % al 26.5 % ( igual periodo ) Francia : del 30 % en 1994 al 17 % en 2021 .
> ...













__





USDA Advances Food System Transformation with $43 Million for Urban Agriculture and Innovation, Adds New Urban County Committees | NRCS






www.nrcs.usda.gov




WASHINGTON, June 3, 2022 – The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) announces significant investments to support urban agriculture ...


----------



## Ultimate (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

misiles rusos, pero sant joan ya a pasado


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te ha quedado el punto 2. sin terminar ;-)



Hay mas puntos pero es que se me borra ya 4 veces seguidas


----------



## Discordante (9 Jul 2022)

Viendo todo lo que poneis de explosiones varias parece que esta habiendo un intercambio bastante duro de golpes en todo el frente. Salvando las enormes diferencias esto se parece mucho a los frentes inmoviles de la 1º GM y aun mas a los de las 2º GM en el frente este. Ese tipo de escenarios son una autentica carniceria.

Creo que vamos a ver una "relajacion" de las hostilidades porque este ritmo no creo que lo pueda seguir ninguno de los 2 paises aunque a Rusia le cueste menos.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Curioso Harman, hace ya mucho tiempo que recuerdo que se decía que era posible usar los s300 contra objetivos terrestres(tipo misil superficie-superficie). Y pensándolo bien, no existen limitaciones técnicas para hacerlo.



Posible si es, desde siempre han tenido esa capacidad secundaria de atacar objetivos terrestres, y especialmente navales. 

Y de hecho en la US Navy durante muchos años la única arma anti-buque eran los mismos misiles AA, "Sea Sparrow", "Standard", o sus antecesores "Talos", "Terrier"...


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

hay muchas plantas con capacidad de fabricar los 155mm

La multitud de polvorines que explotan lo hacen a distancias de mas de 60km del frente, son los Himars


----------



## clapham5 (9 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA ...
> La Federacion Rusa ha notificado a Ucrania que muy pronto la invasion se convertira en un Reality Show Interactivo
> Las unidades de las FF AA de Rusia tendran camaras que retransmitiran la guerra , en vivo y podran verse en STREAMING pagando una modica tarifa por hora . Puedes elegir que frente seguir ...chatear con los comandantes de las operaciones , etc
> El Ministerio de Defensa cree que 1/3 de los gastos de guerra serian amortizables por el pago per view ...( son 50 rublos x hora )
> La opcion esta disponible en 16 idiomas en https://www.invasionperhourclock.ru



El clapham esta horrorizado . La prueba " piloto " del streaming ruso fue un absoluto desastre .
Ayer se inicio el streaming y fue catastrofico ( 11 mil visualizaciones )
Un " share " del 0.7 % . Al parecer el Kremlin no ha tenido en cuenta el " gusto " refinado del expectador occidental 
Ver en streaming como lanzas obuses de 152 mm y avanzas en un tanque 1 km por dia por la tundra ucraniana es aburrido , hoyga .
Que si , que si ...que los kinzal tienen su punto , pero son fogonazos escasos y fugaces
Y si encima tienes que competir con la IV temporada de CANIBAL TV , un reality show que se retransmite desde Borneo
Pues lo llevas crudo , chaval ...
Por una tarifa plana de 29.99 $ al mes puedes aprender el arte culinario de la tribu Dayak
Se puede competir contra eso ...? Of course not ñam , ñam


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Hay mas puntos pero es que se me borra ya 4 veces seguidas



Utiliza el vista previa para hacer un almacenaje temporal, yo lo hago cuando el post es grande.
Se queda retenida en almacenaje temporal.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> Los halcones de Whashington creen que EEUU podría ganar una guerra nuclear con minimos daños para ellos. Confian que tienen tecnologia para interceptar la mayoria de misiles lanzados hacia ellos.
> 
> Hace pocos meses estuvimos en un riesgo altisimo de conflcto nuclear. Todavía no ha desaparecido del todo.



Los halcones de Washington no saben dónde están los submarinos nucleares rusos. Putin sí lo sabe


----------



## Elimina (9 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Furcia a sueldo del Kremlin inventando mierdas que sí existen en su país de mierda, la puta madre Rusia.
> 
> Lisiado, eres estiércol



¿pero qué coño es esto?

Ignore de libro. A tomar pol culo, menuda limpia.


----------



## manodura79 (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos van aprender lo que son armas modernas, el Panzerhaubitze 2000 en acción (solo tienen 6)



En chanclas y a lo loco...

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> En todo el mundo la produccion industrial disminuye .* SE FABRICA MENOS .*
> Y por que se fabrica menos , clapham ?
> Pues porque hay deficit ( barato ) de energia , materias primas , tecnologia y mano de obra .
> Fabricar es facil , lo dificil es que el producto fabricado sea rentable .




Con independencia del tema de fondo, te comento que en tus dichos hay un error.

Que el porcentaje del PBI industrial sea MENOR, es algo PORCENTUAL y no absoluto.

Al crecer la ECONOMIA DE SERVICIOS, tienes un porcentaje mayor de estos, pero es proporcional.

Para que nos entendamos... un país fabrica 20 cosas y eso es el 50% de su PBI.
Mañana desarrolla la industria turística y fabrica 30 cosas, pero como parte de su economía ahora es "de servicios", el porcentaje del PIB INDUSTRIAL es de 30%.

¿Fabrica menos cosas?... nop!, fabrica MAS.
¿El porcentaje -proporcional- de su PBI ha cambiado?... claro!, ahora la parte de los "servicios" es mayor que la "industrial", pero no significa que fabrique menos cosas, sino que ha crecido más en servicios que en industria.

Ahora bien... en el caso particular de EE.UU. o Europa se dan ambos fenómenos a la vez:

a) Parte de sus industrias se fueron a "China" y hay menos.
b) Sus sectores de servicios crecieron mucho más.

*Pero NUNCA en el mundo se fabricaron más productos industriales que hoy día !!*, se fabrica MAS que antes, pero en un mundo donde los servicios tienen una importancia mayor que antaño (Ej. antes el turismo mundial era el 5% del PBI global y hoy es el 12%, lo mismo con servicios "de aire" como Internet o Netflix, etc., etc.)


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Si el coste del transporte de mercancias aumenta ( porque el coste del flete aumenta ) llegara un momento que transportar un producto de un lugar a otro de la tierra no sea rentable .
> *La gente tendera mas a lo local .* En vez de irte de vacaciones a Punta Cana , te iras a Mallorca .
> En vez de comer mango , comeras manzana . Como el transporte sera un lujo , el transporte de mercancias tambien lo sera
> Las tiendas locales volveran . Las tiendas de segunda mano , el reciclaje y los negocios de reparacion floreceran .
> ...




En este razonamiento te acompaño ciento por ciento. De un modo más lento o más rápido muchos aspectos de la "globalización" irán desapareciendo. De todos modos, transportar mangos puede ser antieconómico, *pero transportar transistores o móviles dudo que lo sea porque la "densidad de valor" de esa mercadería, soporta perfectamente grandes incrementos en los costos de transporte* (no así los mangos, las uvas de mesa, o las mandarinas).


----------



## El-Mano (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es que no den más de si, pueden meter mañana 10 divisiones un poco más al norte del frente de Jarkov y hundirlo. Pero eso es una guerra porque iría el ejercito en bloque, no agrupaciones del ejercito profesional con voluntarios.
> 
> Lo que es calculo politico para no romper literalmente los puentes con occidente es no volar los puentes del Dnieper. Eso es muy facil para los rusos y no lo hacen. Alguno dice que puede ser calculo para macharar recursos en una zona donde lo tienen más facil. Es una opción.
> 
> ...



Leí que los rusos tenian unos 40 btg's en reserva -dentro del contexto de ucrania- en territorio ruso. Es decir, pueden escalar y/o rotar aún en buen número.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> hay muchas plantas con capacidad de fabricar los 155mm
> 
> La multitud de polvorines que explotan lo hacen a distancias de mas de 60km del frente, son los Himars



Antes los javalin eran "magicos", luego resulto que los ucranianos los tiran a las cunetas porque pesan un huevo y son bastante inutiles en una lucha real.

Ahora el rollo es que 10 smerch occidentales ( bueno 6 u 8 que los rusos los van destruyendo ) va a ganar la guerra no se sabe muy bien porque. Lo divertido de estas paridas es que las copiais exactas al mismo ritmo. Hace una semanas eran los caños yanquis. Va por rachas.

Es como han recuperado Jerson o la contraofensiva de Severodonetsk donde 300 mercenarios occidentales iban a hacer retrocer a los rusos. Por los occidenta luchan como 100 de las republicas y bla bla.

Y si tienen algun helicoptero , les duran poco es porque la otan esta enviado todo lo que tenia de origen sovieticos. 20 de afganistan, 15 eslovenos, X polacos y lo que logran comprar en el mercado negro. Y no tenian 600. Pero si un par de cientos. Que Ucrania era la zona junto con bieorrusia más millitarizada de la URSS y se quedaron con su parte. No tienen más porque lo vendieron, y por parte la tienen los de las republicas que se hicieron con bastante material en 2014.

Y pegar los mismos videos 20000 veces, no hace que tus deseos sean la realidad, y molesta al hilo.


----------



## crocodile (9 Jul 2022)

Las municiones para las monturas de artillería autopropulsadas alemanas Gepard se fabricarán en Noruega, informa Spiegel.

Esta es una noticia de suma importancia, ya que solucionará el principal problema de este equipo, que impedía su traslado efectivo a Ucrania.

De hecho, el traspaso se anunció a finales de junio. El principal problema fue la pequeña cantidad de proyectiles, por lo que Alemania tuvo que buscar pedidos en el costado. Al principio, se encontraron proyectiles en América del Sur, pero este pedido fue bloqueado por Suiza, que los produjo. Ahora encontró un fabricante independiente en Noruega.

Ucrania recibe 30 unidades de Gepard. El fabricante de sistemas ya está entrenando a soldados ucranianos en Alemania para usar las instalaciones, que se dice que se usan en Ucrania para proteger ciudades y otras infraestructuras críticas.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv, Kim, dijo que seis misiles S-300 fueron disparados contra la ciudad por la mañana
> 
> Kim está completamente engañado, pues no entiende que el sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300 "Favorito" es un sistema de defensa antiaérea y no se utiliza para derrotar objetivos terrestres.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente han sido alcanzados por misiles lanzados para intentrar derribar algo. Ya se ha visto en videos en kiev y en otras partes. Luego lo venden como misiles rusos. En el caso ucraniano las estaciones que les quedan son de origen sovietico, como los misiles. Son muy viejos, buenos pero puenden funcionar mal por defectos causados por el tiempo, corrosión , etc...

Incluso les han pasado material del este, que estaba en almacenamiento. De modelos diferentes, etc... puede ser mal manejo tambien.


----------



## crocodile (9 Jul 2022)

Crímenes de guerra de los nazis que apoyan los satánicos.

LPR pronto celebrará un tribunal sobre los ukronazis capturados

La asistente del jefe de la LPR, Anna Soroka, habló sobre la investigación de las atrocidades cometidas por un grupo de militantes ukronazis en un internado para discapacitados en Kremennaya.

Los militantes de la legión nazi, escondiéndose detrás de ancianos vivos y personas indefensas, organizaron puestos de tiro en el edificio del internado.

Todo alrededor del edificio estaba minado y la entrada fue bloqueada por un automóvil con municiones. Mientras se retiraban de las posiciones, el automóvil explotó, el edificio fue destruido y todos los civiles murieron en el incendio.


----------



## crocodile (9 Jul 2022)

El canal tg ucraniano "Residente" escribe:

La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se está preparando activamente para la desconexión del sistema energético ucraniano, lo que nos privará del 20 % de la electricidad y de la capacidad de venderla a Europa.

Ahora dos unidades de energía están operando, todo el trabajo planificado se está llevando a cabo, no hay amenaza para la seguridad, en este momento la planta de energía nuclear está incluida en la red eléctrica de Ucrania a través de una línea de alto voltaje que atraviesa el Dnieper hasta Marganets. Pero en otoño, las plantas de energía nuclear comenzarán a cambiarse a la red eléctrica rusa, según advirtieron los servicios de inteligencia británicos. Ahora se está restaurando la línea de alto voltaje destruida a Crimea.

También está prevista una línea a Mariupol, Taganrog y Rostov-on-Don y más allá de Crimea, lo que permitirá crear un anillo de energía alrededor del Mar de Azov. Para ser incluidas en la red Rosatom, las centrales nucleares deben estar conectadas al sistema de despacho ruso. Para ello se está tirando fibra óptica desde Melitopol hasta Energodar.

Formalmente, la planta de energía nuclear ahora está a cargo de la empresa ucraniana Energoatom. Pero en la estación hay empleados de Rosatom que monitorean los procesos tecnológicos y actúan como un “filtro” entre los empleados de Energoatom y NPP.


----------



## crocodile (9 Jul 2022)

Un militar del Batallón Azov* Konstantin (Fox) Nikitenko y su colega Nikolai con el distintivo de llamada Frost fueron condenados a muerte en la República Popular de Donetsk por los delitos que cometieron: ejecuciones de prisioneros y civiles rusos.

1. Fox: condujo un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal por las calles de Mariupol y disparó contra civiles. Era feliz cuando era niño, jugaba "tanques". Una de las principales pruebas de su culpabilidad fue un video publicado por el propio “Azov”*.

2. Frost: disparó a los marines rusos capturados y bailó alegremente sobre los cadáveres, y luego publicó este video en su canal "Dance-Kill". Antes de rendirse cerró el canal, pero Internet lo recuerda todo.

El ministro de Justicia de la RPD, Yuri Sirovatko, recordó que la república tiene la pena de muerte. Para aquellos delitos cometidos, entre otras cosas, por los nacionalistas del batallón Azov*, se prevé la pena capital.

* Azov: reconocida como organización terrorista y prohibida en Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trasladaron la 25 Brigada Aerotransportada a Artemivsk

Una columna de BMD-2 y BTR-D de la 25 Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue vista hoy en las calles de Artemivsk.

@anna_noticias


----------



## piru (9 Jul 2022)

Que publiquen esto en El Mundo un fin de semana da que pensar. 
Preparando el cambio de relato?

"P-Me parece increíble que defienda a Putin después de lo de Ucrania.
R-Realismo político. El cristianismo es la religión de la libertad, y la civilización occidental es la única liberal porque la ha construido la iglesia. Y Putin defiende, en cierto modo, esa civilización , que es cristiana, frente al nihilismo imperante en Estados Unidos y Europa.

P-¿Putin se quedará con el Dombás?
R-Rusia se fundó en Kiev. Los vikingos fundaron luego en el norte la Rusia de Nóvgorod, Iván III el Grande fundó el Principado de Moscú, que unió esas dos Rusias e Iván IV el Terrible se tituló Zar, de "Tzar", César en eslavo, de Moscovia. Un Imperio como EEUU, forma política distinta del Estado: abarca estados, naciones, ciudades, tribus, religiones diversas... Es, justamente, el caso de Rusia."









Dalmacio Negro: "¿El rearme de Europa? La UE aumentará impuestos, pero no hará nada salvo que lo mande EEUU"


Ha sido muy difícil entrevistar a Dalmacio Negro y no precisamente porque esté poco en casa. A sus 90 años, este catedrático de Historia de las Ideas y Formas Políticas se...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Unos artilleros rusos que no se han enterado que estan en "pausa operativa por falta de municiones".


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

Una de las lanchas patrulleras del Proyecto 03160 Raptor (P-342 Yunarmeeets Baltiki) que fue dañada por un UAV Bayraktar durante una operación cerca de la isla Zmeiny en mayo, está siendo reparada en Sebastopol.

@kchf_ru


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Antes los javalin eran "magicos", luego resulto que los ucranianos los tiran a las cunetas porque pesan un huevo y son bastante inutiles en una lucha real.
> 
> Ahora el rollo es que 10 smerch occidentales ( bueno 6 u 8 que los rusos los van destruyendo ) va a ganar la guerra no se sabe muy bien porque. Lo divertido de estas paridas es que las copiais exactas al mismo ritmo. Hace una semanas eran los caños yanquis. Va por rachas.
> 
> ...




Los Javelin y los Stinguer han salido bastante caros a los rusos, sino es difícil entender unos niveles de perdidas tan elevados.

Los Himars han modificado la percepción de la guerra al poder alcanzar cualquier punto del frente con una profundidad de 60km quedando fuera del alcance de los rusos.

Los rusos estan usando cada vez material mas antiguo, no han tocado las principales unidades porque no pueden mover los pocos T90 de que disponen


----------



## VittorioValencia (9 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Que publiquen esto en El Mundo un fin de semana da que pensar.
> Preparando el cambio de relato?
> 
> "P-Me parece increíble que defienda a Putin después de lo de Ucrania.
> ...



Si puedes leer el articulo, por favor has un copy past del mismo. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Unos artilleros rusos que no se han enterado que estan en "pausa operativa por falta de municiones".


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Jul 2022)

Los medios turcos subtitularon esta foto de la siguiente manera: Los militares ucranianos llora de felicidad: sobrevivieron a la emboscada en la que murieron todos los demás miembros de su unidad. La ubicación se indica como Seversk.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Según la altura de vuelo. Ese dron que medirá unos 75 cms a 1km de altura es una mosca indetectable por tamaño angular y ruido. Probablemente alcance los 2kms de altura que aún disminuiría más su tamaño angular. Con ráfagas sería como pegarle a una mosca con un CETME en una habitación.
> Viendo videos de como actúan y el tiempo desde que sueltan el mortero hasta que impacta es muy probable que no bajen de los 500 metros de altura al soltar la carga explosiva. Ya ni hablar si vuelan de noche con cámara infrarroja.
> Sin duda sería interesante ver un estudio de capacidades reales de los drones que están usando de Aliexpress
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Y desde 2 km de altura tiran una bomba apuntando a Madrid y caerá en La Sagra o parecido ... Eso no lleva sistemas de punteria ni nada, caen a peso y si se acerca a donde apuntan no te digo desde 2 km te digo desde 200 m será por suerte ...


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

el caos en las unidades blindadas rusas es patente, sin experiencia, equipo antiguo sin protección


----------



## piru (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los Javelin y los Stinguer han salido bastante caros a los rusos, sino es difícil entender unos niveles de perdidas tan elevados.
> 
> Los Himars han modificado la percepción de la guerra al poder alcanzar cualquier punto del frente con una profundidad de 60km quedando fuera del alcance de los rusos.
> 
> Los rusos estan usando cada vez material mas antiguo, no han tocado las principales unidades porque no pueden mover los pocos T90 de que disponen




Cúrratelo un poco más, son ukras cazados por los rusos al SO de Bohorodychne.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las municiones para las monturas de artillería autopropulsadas alemanas Gepard se fabricarán en Noruega, informa Spiegel.
> 
> Esta es una noticia de suma importancia, ya que solucionará el principal problema de este equipo, que impedía su traslado efectivo a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



el Guepard es un antiaereo para helicópteros y aviones a baja altura. No les queda gran cosa a los rusos


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cúrratelo un poco más, son ukras cazados por los rusos al SO de Bohorodychne.




tiene toda la pinta de ser un Himars, o un elefante o un arbol


----------



## Zhukov (9 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Aquí le contesta el forero ingeniero.



Hola, no tengo estudios, no sé de cálculo de resistencias ni de estructuras. Lo que afirmo es en base a la experiencia empírica que proporciona la historia bélica.



> 1.- Las presas son elementos muy muy sólidos cualquiera q sea su tipología. Disponen de una masa grandiosa y sería muy difícil demolerlos salvo un arma nuclear.



Basta con un par de cargas bien colocadas, dadme suficiente explosivo y un punto crítico y volaré el mundo, bien podría decir un experto en demoliciones.

Ya se ha hecho. Los británicos inventaron la "bomba rebotadora", que no era más que una carga de profundidad muy grande, de tres toneladas. Volaron las presas del Ruhr que eran de sillería (piedra). Me he vuelto a leer por encima el artículo de cuando leí cuando era un crío en la colección "Cuerpos de Elite", y no sé cuántos impactos hicieron falta para destruir cada presa, pero entre uno y dos bastaban.

Repito lo de carga de profundidad, porque la bomba se tiraba desde el lado del embalse, para que se sumergiera hasta la mitad de la altura de la presa y explotara, como las cargas de profundidad antisubmarinos, esto se hacía para aprovechar el efecto hidrostático del agua, es decir, el agua como es más densa que el aire transmite la onda de choque de la explosión mucho mejor que el aire, multiplicando el efecto.

La bomba rebotadora fue un invento de circunstancias. Las bombas sísmicas eran demasiado grandes y pesadas para los aviones de la época, y no estaban listas en 1943. La solución obvia habría sido enviar aviones torpederos, múltiples torpedos golpeando la presa acabarían por resquebrajarla, pero los alemanes lo previeron y tendieron redes, como su nombre indica, la bomba especial rebotaba en la superficie del agua, saltando sobre las redes antes de toparse con el muro de la presa e hundirse.



> Cualquier otro proyectil podría quizá hacer una brecha muy pequeña . Como anécdota las presas de materiales sueltos podrían ser incluso más resistentes al amortiguar la explosión deformándose. Por ese mismo motivo poner tierra encima de un bunker protege más que poner más hormigón rígido.



Todo eso me es conocido, las fortalezas de finales del siglo XIX y que fueron atacadas en la Primera Guerra Mundial, como los fuertes de Bélgica o los de Verdun, solían estar cubiertos por una espesa capa de tierra antes del caparazón de cemento y otra debajo para amortiguar las hondas de choque. En la fortificación de campaña se alternan si eso es posible, diversos tipos de material, tierra, troncos, piedras..

En fin, quedamos que una presa es muy resistente, pero basta con resquebrajarla o debilitarla para que la presión del agua haga el resto. De hecho, podría ser más interesante en vez de atacar la presa por su centro atacar los estribos, es decir los flancos de tierra donde se apoya la presa.

Si se acuerdan del hilo mítico de la presa de Oroville, el problema que tenían los americanos es que al soltar agua para evitar el desbordamiento o derrumbe de la presa, el agua excavaba la ladera de la montaña y la brecha cada vez se acercaba más al estribo y podía haber llegado el colapso por su extremo.

También que no hace falta perforar la presa, una bomba sísmica, como las descritas antes sí que podría destruir el embalse con un impacto cercano por la sacudida, sin necesidad de atravesar todo el muro.

Pero sí, destruir una presa es complicado con las bombas normales, como muestra los ataques aéreos contra las presas del Yalu, durante la guerra de Corea









Attack on the Sui-ho Dam - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





El ataque de 1952 contra la presa de Sui-ho según el informe soviético

"Se lanzaron hasta 500 bombas de 250/450/1000 kg. sobre el objetivo. Tres bombas impactaron en la parte superior de la presa, una en la parte de la sala de turbinas que ya había sido destruida y hasta 50 en la instalación de transformadores previamente destruida. Las bombas restantes fallaron el objetivo por 1-2 km al sureste. Además de las bombas de alto explosivo, el enemigo usó bombas incendiarias y de napalm. La presa, las turbinas en funcionamiento, los generadores y los transformadores no sufrieron daños. Las ondas de choque destruyeron un cable aéreo de alta tensión y seis chozas campesinas. El almacén que almacenaba la comida del prisionero de guerra se quemó. Un hombre local murió y dos resultaron heridos."

Destruir la presa en sí es muy difícil, por eso los ataques aéreos americanos se centraron en los transformadores.

No obstante, recordaba que los americanos habían llevado a cabo un ataque aéreo con torpedos contra una presas, de haber visto algún cuadro para mi colección de pinturas de guerra, pero una rápida búsqueda confirma que no se atacaba el muro en sí, si no las compuertas de acero, mucho más frágiles. La cabeza de un torpedo sólo tiene entre 200 y 300 kilos de explosivo y harían falta una docena de impactos para hacer un daño significativo.









The Last Aerial Torpedo Attack : Hwachon Dam Raid - Rebellion Research


The Last Aerial Torpedo Attack : One of World War 2's most daring missions : The Last Aerial Torpedo Attack




www.rebellionresearch.com






Aparte de los métodos de explosión con sacudida sísmica y la hidrostática, y quizá la de emplear la energía cinética de un misil hipersónico, todavía hay una tercera forma teórica de destruir una presa, que planearon los alemanes pero no llegaron a usar, aunque sí los emplearon en los ataques contra los puentes del Rhin.

La idea de los alemanes era transportar hasta las proximidades del objetivo un un avión parásito, cargado de explosivos y soltarlo después de haberlo apuntado.









Mistel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hoy en día teniendo misiles esto parece un método obsoleto, pero lo que me interesa de esta anécdota histórica es que los alemanes para aumentar el efecto sustituyeron toda la parte delantera del "avión suicida" por una enorme carga hueca. En el artículo en español no viene su peso ni efecto, pero paradójicamente en el inglés, menos detallado sí que viene.

Las cargas huecas, como ustedes ya sabrán, es lo que permite a los _bazookas _y misiles anticarro atravesar cualquier coraza de acero, por gruesa que sea. Lo que es menos conocido es que tienen el mismo efecto si no mayor aún contra cemento y hormigón.

La carga que diseñaron los alemanes podía hundir un acorazado con un sólo impacto, pero también sería muy eficaz contra edificios y estructuras,

"La ojiva Mistel definitiva era una carga con forma que pesaba casi dos toneladas equipada con un revestimiento de cobre o aluminio. Se esperaba que el uso de una carga conformada permitiera la *penetración de hasta siete metros de hormigón armado*."

Siguiendo con el ejemplo histórico, la presa de Mohne tenía una anchura de 35 metros en la base,









Möhnesee Dam


Möhnesee Dam



ww2db.com





Una rápida búsqueda en internet nos indica que la famosa presa Hoover tiene unos 15 metros de ancho en lo alto, es decir, un proyectil de carga hueca de esas dimensiones no bastaría para perforar una presa, pero varios impactos sí que podrían debilitarla lo suficiente para que se resquebrajara y la presión del agua la desmoronara.

Una ojiva de carga hueca así es muy grande para los vectores que hay disponibles, por ejemplo los misiles tácticos tierra-tierra Tochka o Iskander la carga es de 500 kilos. Pero sí podrían fabricarse bombas aéreas de esas dimensiones con más facilidad que una bomba terremoto.

Pero en fin, es todo curiosidad académica, porque los rusos no tienen la intención de volar las presas del Dniéper. Otra cosa es que los ucranianos, o mejor dicho, los americanos, en su táctica de tierra quemada, decidan volar las presas. Se puede hacer con suficiente explosivo. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial los soviéticos volaron las presas al retirarse, las que existían entonces, creo que después de la guerra se construyeron otras.

El que no lo hayan hecho todavía es que la inundación afectaría a la central nuclear de Zaporozhe, y ni siquiera los ucranianos están tan locos para provocar un segundo Chernobyl. Otra cosa son los que dan las órdenes en Washington...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (9 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Cúrratelo un poco más, son ukras cazados por los rusos al SO de Bohorodychne.



A esta gente no hay ni siquiera que contestarla, se le ignora y punto.


----------



## risto mejido (9 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Las municiones para las monturas de artillería autopropulsadas alemanas Gepard se fabricarán en Noruega, informa Spiegel.
> 
> Esta es una noticia de suma importancia, ya que solucionará el principal problema de este equipo, que impedía su traslado efectivo a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



y despues de todo el mal que esta haciendo alemania pretende que los rusos les sigan vendiendo gas??? serian tontos si lo hicieran 

los alemanes se han aocstumbrado a maltratar a españa dentro de europa y ahora pretenden hacer lo mismo con los rusos , espero que los dejen sin gas muy pronto


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano mina las carreteras y vías férreas en la frontera con Bielorrusia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El canal tg ucraniano "Residente" escribe:
> 
> La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se está preparando activamente para la desconexión del sistema energético ucraniano, lo que nos privará del 20 % de la electricidad y de la capacidad de venderla a Europa.
> 
> ...



Lo que me extraña es que siga suministrando electricidad a Ucrania... Casi sale mas a cuento enterrar el cable en tierra y que se pierda la electricidad donde sea. Demasiado buenos son los rusos.


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

Alerta en varias regiones de Ucrania, ataques en la región de Dnipropetrovsk: explosiones en Kryvyi Rih
Llegada cerca de Radushne, - El jefe de la administración militar de Kryvyi Rih, A. Vilkul

"Se aconseja a los vehículos de motor y a la población que restrinjan completamente la circulación", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Jul 2022)

*¿La caída de un primer ministro en Europa? Acusan al canciller alemán de un "espeluznante escándalo sexual" - Deutsche Welle*

Al menos ocho chicas fueron drogadas con "drogas de violación" en una fiesta privada con el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, según informa el influyente diario alemán DW citando fuentes del Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania.

Cabe recordar que fue el escándalo sexual en torno a Boris Johnson lo que le obligó a dimitir como primer ministro de Gran Bretaña. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## perrasno (9 Jul 2022)

Jihadi Julian con el ass on fire!!!


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

Gracias a los Javelin salieron por piernas


pero tienen iniciativa estos muchachos


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Jul 2022)

helicópteros rusos


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (9 Jul 2022)

Un poco de off-topic... o no tanto. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la novela es de 1969. Que los soviéticos ya intuían que el nacionalismo sería la herramienta de su demolición. Y que los métodos americanos no han cambiado mucho.

-----​
"El mundo maldecirá a Hitler—dijo Dulles mientras llenaba su pipa—, no sólo por los hornos crematorios de Maydanek y Auschwitz, sino porque la intervención alemana, por muy paradójico que parezca, ha provocado un desarrollo de Rusia de una magnitud nunca antes vista. Descubrió el enorme potencial del régimen soviético. Nunca antes en toda su historia, ni siquiera en el período magnífico y democrático de las reformas de 1861, Rusia había dado un salto adelante como en estos años de guerra. Los rusos han construido enormes fábricas en los Urales y Siberia con nuestra ayuda; les hemos dado máquinas, materiales estratégicos e información técnica. Después de obtener nuestra técnica, abandonaron sus métodos anticuados. Hitler arrojó a Rusia a los brazos de Norteamérica. Los rusos reconstruirán la industria de las regiones occidentales devastadas con la ayuda de las reparaciones alemanas (Stalin se propone obtener de Alemania veinte mil millones de dólares) y con esto duplicará su potencial industrial.

—Entonces—preguntó el cura—, ¿no hay salvación? Quiero decir, ¿dentro de cinco o seis años los bolcheviques me obligarán a decir misa en honor de su ilustrísimo Stalin?

—No sé qué decirle. Por supuesto, pueden hacerlo. Si actuamos como corderos, naturalmente. Debemos poner nuestras esperanzas en el desarrollo del nacionalismo en Rusia, tal vez así los podríamos vencer… Pero no debemos ser tontos. Si antes Stalin tenía su metalurgia en Ucrania y muy poca en el este, si antes Ucrania alimentaba con su trigo al país entero, ahora todo ha cambiado. En la base del nacionalismo siempre se encuentran los intereses de tal o cual grupo de población que está relacionado con los negocios o, utilizando la fraseología marxista, con la producción. Cuando yo mismo produzco algo, me siento de una manera, pero cuando aparece un competidor, me siento diferente. En nuestro sistema, la competencia es vivificante. En el de Stalin, la competencia sólo traumatiza a la gente. Sería ridículo que mandásemos a la futura Rusia a saboteadores para volar fábricas. Pero si nuestra propaganda, de modo preciso y bien argumentado, les dijera a las nacionalidades de Rusia que cada una de ellas puede vivir sola hablando su propio idioma, sería una victoria nuestra y los rusos no podrían oponer nada a ella.

—Mis amigos en el Vaticano—dijo el cura—creen que los rusos han aprendido a ser mucho más flexibles en sus acciones y razonamientos durante los años de guerra.

—¿Sabe? —dijo Dulles, dando chupadas a la pipa—, estoy ahora releyendo a los escritores rusos: a Pushkin, Saltikov, Dostoyevsky… Lamento mucho no conocer su idioma, porque la literatura rusa es asombrosa; me refiero a la literatura del siglo XIX. En la segunda mitad del siglo XIX les permitieron desahogarse y hay que estudiar cuidadosamente este período porque su desahogo no fue tanto sobre el pasado como sobre el futuro. He llegado a la conclusión de que el carácter ruso es más propenso a contemplar los ejemplos ideales del pasado que a arriesgarse a construir los del futuro. Imagino que acabarán por cifrar esperanzas en la clase agraria de Rusia, confiando en que la tierra todo lo cura y todo lo une. Si lo hacen, entrarán en conflicto con el tiempo y en este conflicto no existe salida. El nivel de desarrollo técnico no permitirá cifrar las esperanzas ideológicas en la tierra.

—Es muy interesante—dijo el cura—. Lo único que me temo es que en sus razonamientos se coloque usted por encima de ellos y no al lado de ellos.

—¿Me sugiere que ingrese en las filas del Partido Bolchevique? —sonrió Dulles—. No me aceptarían.”

Yulián Semiónov: _Diecisiete instantes de una primavera_ (1969).


----------



## Malevich (9 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham coincide totalmente con el camarada @coscorron .
> El mundo se esta " desindustrializando " . Cada dia el peso de la Industria en el PIB global es menor .
> En EE UU la Industria representaba el 23 % del PIB en 1998 y hoy es del 18.5 % . Japon , del 35 % en 1994 al 29 % en 2021
> Alemania , del 33 % al 26.5 % ( igual periodo ) Francia : del 30 % en 1994 al 17 % en 2021 .
> ...



Los remiendos de ropa llevan floreciendo en los barrios obreros de Madrid desde la crisis financiera....


----------



## Ultimate (9 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Si puedes leer el articulo, por favor has un copy past del mismo.
> Muchas gracias.



Aquí lo tienes. Pa que la Landaluce escriba este artículo, debe estar la cosa color hormiga para los ucras

_En nombre propio
Opinión

*Dalmacio Negro: "¿El rearme de Europa? La UE aumentará impuestos, pero no hará nada salvo que lo mande EEUU"*

PREMIUM
EMILIA LANDALUCE
Actualizado Sábado, 9 julio 2022 - 00:54

Es una voz diferente que habla con realismo del desenlace en Ucrania y de cómo se configurará el mundo. Y sobre la Unión 'burocrática' Europea...






El historiador Dalmacio Negro.JAVIER BARBANCHO

Ha sido muy difícil entrevistar a *Dalmacio Negro* y no precisamente porque esté poco en casa. A sus 90 años, este *catedrático de Historia de las Ideas y Formas Políticas* se pasa las noches estudiando y escribiendo. Y los martes le toca Academia de Ciencias Morales y Políticas. Solo nos pide que el fotógrafo le saque guapo. Aún se lía sus cigarros. Ni fumar ni pensar de esta forma le han matado. Está bien leer otros puntos de vista.

*P*.- Me parece increíble que defienda a Putin después de lo de Ucrania.

*R*.-Realismo político. El cristianismo es la religión de la libertad, y la civilización occidental es la única liberal porque la ha construido la iglesia. Y Putin defiende, en cierto modo, esa civilización , que es cristiana, frente al nihilismo imperante en Estados Unidos y Europa

*P*.-¿Putin se quedará con el Dombás? 

*R*.-Rusia se fundó en Kiev. Los vikingos fundaron luego en el norte la Rusia de Nóvgorod, Iván III el Grande fundó el Principado de Moscú, que unió esas dos Rusias e Iván IV el Terrible se tituló Zar, de "Tzar", César en eslavo, de Moscovia. Un Imperio como EEUU, forma política distinta del Estado: abarca estados, naciones, ciudades, tribus, religiones diversas... Es, justamente, el caso de Rusia.

*P.*-Pero eso no justifica el ataque a Ucrania....

*R*.-Lo explica. Al implosionar la URSS en 1989, los norteamericanos fomentaron -prudentemente en aquel momento- la separación e independencia de Ucrania con el Dombás y otras regiones rusas.

*P.*-Decía usted que hay cada vez más conversos a la Iglesia ortodoxa.

*R*.-La Iglesia ha hecho a Europa. La ortodoxa griega, que ha padecido el comunismo, se mantiene más firme que las demás iglesias. Las protestantes están casi desaparecidas y de la católica prefiero no hablar.

*P*.-De momento, las sanciones se han probado ineficaces con Rusia. 

*R*.-Perjudican más a Europa y EEUU, que a Rusia. Europa, con la manía ecologista de liquidar la energía atómica, depende del gas y, algo menos, del petróleo ruso. Un alto porcentaje de alemanes, viendo peligrar su economía, está ya en contra de una mayor implicación en Ucrania.

*P*.-¿Y cómo cree que acabará todo?

*R*.-Supongo que Rusia acabará incorporando el Dombás.

*P.*-Usted es un descreído de la UE. 

*R*.-También por realismo político. Julien Freund decía que la unificación de Europa debió comenzar con una alianza militar, que es como empiezan todos los entes políticos. Empezó mal y se ha convertido en una Unión Burocrática Europea que legisla sobre cuestiones de detalle. 

*P.*-Pues..

*R.*-La UE es además enemiga de las naciones, que, como explica muy bien Pierre Manent, son la forma política de Europa. Pero apareció el Estado soberano, una innovadora forma política artificial, que se consolidó en el siglo XVI de la mano de las monarquías, y subordinó a las naciones

*P.*-.Ahora se dice mucho eso del 'Estado español'.

*R*.-Gustavo Bueno explicó muy bien que España, incluso en la Edad Media, tendía a ser un imperio. Los Reyes Católicos crearon una especie de Estado inconsútil, como el de Maquiavelo, quien se limitó a describir la política de su tiempo. Los teólogos del Papado hablaban ya de 'lo stato', "lo que está ahí", y Maquiavelo llamó 'Estado' a los gobiernos despóticos y tiránicos que se instalaron a partir del siglo XIII en las ciudades republicanas del norte de Italia distanciando el gobierno del pueblo. Distancia que consagró Hobbes, el teórico del Estado distinguiéndolo de la sociedad. El Estado la protege a cambio de ponerla al servicio de la razón de Estado, en último análisis; los intereses de la oligarquía gobernante.

*P*.- ¿Cómo?

*R*.-La palabra 'sociedad' designa al pueblo como un conjunto de individuos movidos por sus intereses particulares. No por el bien común, lo propio de una comunidad moral y política. El Estado es revolucionario en tanto artificial y manipula a la sociedad, tendiendo a absorberla, a ser totalitario.

*P.*-¿Son totalitarios todos los Estados?

*R.*-La mayoría. El Estado es el gran rival de la Iglesia desde que trasladó el francés Bodino al Estado, en el siglo XVI, la 'summa potestas' papal en cuestiones religiosas para poner fin a las guerras civiles, igual que el Papa pone fin a las discusiones entre católicos ('Roma locuta, causa finita'). Pero la soberanía estatal suprime la libertad política, que no se reduce a votar. Y los Estados han llegado a ser tan extensos y tan fuertes, que fungen como liberales entre comillas, en lo que no afecta a su poder. El totalitarismo es la politización de la vida entera invocando la democracia, el humanitarismo y los derechos humanos, que destruyen el Derecho. Los gobiernos se entrometen ya legislativamente en las relaciones sexuales, en lo que hay que comer, lo que se puede decir...

*P*.-España, nación de naciones...

*R*.-Tonterías de oligarquías y aspirantes a oligarcas deseosos de enriquecerse, como en Cataluña y el País Vasco. España es históricamente la nación más antigua de Europa. José María Jover la remontaba al Imperio Romano. Incluía, por cierto, la Hispania Tingitana, cuya reconquista incluyó Isabel la Católica en su testamento. El descubrimiento de América cambió la trayectoria.

*P*.-Sin abandonar a Gustavo Bueno, la nación como sujeto político es un concepto mucho más tardío.

*R*.-La nación política es un invento de la Revolución francesa. Designa la supremacía de una clase, la burguesía, sobre el resto de la Nación Histórica. Marx, Tocqueville, etc., lo entendieron muy bien

*P.*-.Pero las naciones políticas parecen condenadas a disolverse en organismos supranacionales, tipo Unión Europea.Lógico, si se renuncia a la soberanía. 

*R*.-Pero dudo que vaya adelante la sovietizada Unión Europea. Ahora mismo, lo de Ucrania va a ser un revulsivo mundial, sea cual sea el resultado.

*P*.-Claro, la UE se rearmará para defenderse...

*R.*-Aumentará impuestos, fabricará dinero y no hará nada, salvo lo que mande Estados Unidos, dividido ahora entre los nihilistas del Partido Demócrata y los republicanos que quieren restaurar la Norteamérica tradicional.

*P.*-Volviendo a Ucrania. 

*R*.-Con Rusia están en este momento todos los grandes espacios: China, la India, Brasil... 

*P*-China y Rusia son dos realidades totalmente opuestas. O sea, digamos que Rusia, si es como usted dice, es Occidente. Y China es otro imperio.

*R*.-Pero comunista, es decir, reaccionario. La nueva Rusia no es comunista, pero tolera los comunistas. Presencié una vez la fiesta del 1 de mayo en la plaza Roja de Moscú. Desfilaron comunistas con banderas, con la efigie de Stalin, de Lenin, etc. y Putin pronunció un discurso creo que contemporizador. Los rusos -también los chinos- no quieren saber nada de memorias históricas, falsificaciones para elogiar indirectamente a los que las inventan. Aceptan críticamente el pasado sin memorias revanchistas contra Lenin, contra Stalin y el pasado.

*P*.-Ahí está Lenin, en su mausoleo.

*R*.-Porque la Rusia actual no reniega de su historia: la acepta como es. Además, no se borran fácilmente 70 años de bolchevismo, unas seis o siete generaciones. ¿Nos vamos a inventar ahora que aquello fue malo para justificar que nosotros somos buenos, que es, en el fondo, la finalidad de la memoria histórica? Pues no, la historia es como es y se acabó. Es decir, Rusia prosigue su camino respetando su historia en lo bueno y en lo malo. Al revés de lo que está ocurriendo en Europa y Estados Unidos.

*P*.-¿Qué son los Grandes Espacios de que hablaba?

*R*.-Son formas imperiales, espacios abiertos, mientras los Estados son formas cerradas. Carl Schmitt se dio cuenta de que, debido a la técnica, tiende el mundo a organizarse como una sola constelación política en la que determinan los Grandes Espacios las relaciones políticas.

*P.*-¿Y acabará China sobrepasando a EEUU?

*R*.-No lo sé. De momento, es un coloso con los pies de barro. Y si se está reorganizando el mundo como una única constelación política en la que mandan los Grandes Espacios, lo único que tiene sentido son los equilibrios entre esos grandes poderes.

*P*.-¿Y...?

*R.*-Putin dijo muy claramente el otro día que se acabó la unipolaridad. El mundo estaba bajo la 'Pax' Americana y Norteamérica fungía como el Imperio mundial. Esto se acabó. Rusia emerge como otro 'imperium mundi'. Que sea mucho más débil económicamente es lo de menos. China es otro imperio, como India o Brasil. Y no son los únicos. La Europa no rusa podría ser otro Gran Espacio. Pero la Unión Europea es una burocracia antieuropea. 

*P.*-Explíquese.

*R.*-Se empeña en ser un Superestado en detrimento de las naciones, que son su razón histórica, la tradición que configura Europa. No una tradición estática sino una tradición creadora. Por otra parte, la Europa nihilista es antipolítica, lo que inhibe su capacidad de irradiación, esencial en los Imperios auténticos. Lo mismo que Norteamérica en este momento, cuya profunda crisis moral puede revertirse empero en las próximas elecciones.

*P.*-Se burla usted de la etiqueta 'populista'.

*R*.-Depende. En España, donde el progresismo reinante encarna todo lo negativo, no existe (Chantal Delsol 'dixit'), pero tiene mala prensa. Sin embargo, le debe mucho el socialismo Pues, lo que ocurre aquí, repercute allí. El populismo auténtico es la reacción del pueblo contra las oligarquías que mandan. Y da igual que se trate de un gobierno monárquico, aristocrático o democrático. Todo gobierno es oligárquico. Lo explicaba muy bien David Hume: hasta el sultán de Egipto -el Stalin o Mao de entonces- dependía de sus jenízaros: si decidían no obedecerle no era nadie. Todo gobierno se apoya en una oligarquía. Las predominantes hoy son las económicas. Pero pueden ser de muchos tipos.

*P.*-Estábamos en el populismo. 

*R.*-La palabra y el concepto 'populismo' son romanos. La oligarquía senatorial gobernaba y medraba con los impuestos que pagaba el pueblo. En el año 448 antes de Cristo, el pueblo, la plebe -hoy 'plebeyo' tiene un sentido negativo- protestó, se retiró al monte Aventino, que controlaba el río Tíber, por donde llegaban los víveres y amenazaron a los senadores con bloquear el comercio si no les concedía participar en el gobierno, que es lo que reclaman los populismos auténticos. El senado claudicó y el gobierno se llamó desde entonces 'Senatus Populusque Romanus' (el Senado y el Pueblo Romano).

*P.*- ¿Y el futuro?

*R.*-Los procesos históricos son lentos. El interesante pensador ruso Alexander Duguin -que no acaba de convencerme- sostiene, que el destino de Europa es unirse a Rusia formando Euroasia. El mayor Gran Espacio -desde Vladivostok a las Azores- capaz de contener geopolíticamente a China. Lo que sí creo es que, sin una relación normal con Rusia, Europa no va a ninguna parte. En fin, estamos en un interregno muy confuso, cuyo desenlace depende en gran medida de la tecnociencia.









Dalmacio Negro: "¿El rearme de Europa? La UE aumentará impuestos, pero no hará nada salvo que lo mande EEUU"


Ha sido muy difícil entrevistar a Dalmacio Negro y no precisamente porque esté poco en casa. A sus 90 años, este catedrático de Historia de las Ideas y Formas Políticas se...




www.elmundo.es




_


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

_"El interesante pensador ruso Alexander Duguin sostiene, que el destino de Europa es unirse a Rusia formando Euroasia. El mayor Gran Espacio, desde Vladivostok a las Azores" _


----------



## piru (9 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Si puedes leer el articulo, por favor has un copy past del mismo.
> Muchas gracias.



A mandar

*Dalmacio Negro: "¿El rearme de Europa? La UE aumentará impuestos, pero no hará nada salvo que lo mande EEUU"*

EMILIA LANDALUCE
Actualizado Sábado, 9 julio 2022 - 00:54

Es una voz diferente que habla con realismo del desenlace en Ucrania y de cómo se configurará el mundo. Y sobre la Unión 'burocrática' Europea...

Ha sido muy difícil entrevistar a *Dalmacio Negro* y no precisamente porque esté poco en casa. A sus 90 años, este *catedrático de Historia de las Ideas y Formas Políticas* se pasa las noches estudiando y escribiendo. Y los martes le toca Academia de Ciencias Morales y Políticas. Solo nos pide que el fotógrafo le saque guapo. Aún se lía sus cigarros. Ni fumar ni pensar de esta forma le han matado. Está bien leer otros puntos de vista.

Me parece increíble que defienda a Putin después de lo de Ucrania.Realismo político.
El cristianismo es la religión de la libertad, y la civilización occidental es la única liberal porque la ha construido la iglesia. Y Putin defiende, en cierto modo, esa civilización , que es cristiana, frente al nihilismo imperante en Estados Unidos y Europa.

¿Putin se quedará con el Dombás?Rusia se fundó en Kiev. Los vikingos fundaron luego en el norte la Rusia de Nóvgorod, Iván III el Grande fundó el Principado de Moscú, que unió esas dos Rusias e Iván IV el Terrible se tituló Zar, de "Tzar", César en eslavo, de Moscovia. Un Imperio como EEUU, forma política distinta del Estado: abarca estados, naciones, ciudades, tribus, religiones diversas... Es, justamente, el caso de Rusia.

Pero eso no justifica el ataque a Ucrania....
Lo explica. Al implosionar la URSS en 1989, los norteamericanos fomentaron -prudentemente en aquel momento- la separación e independencia de Ucrania con el Dombás y otras regiones rusas.

Decía usted que hay cada vez más conversos a la Iglesia ortodoxa.La Iglesia ha hecho a Europa. La ortodoxa griega, que ha padecido el comunismo, se mantiene más firme que las demás iglesias. Las protestantes están casi desaparecidas y de la católica prefiero no hablar.

De momento, las sanciones se han probado ineficaces con Rusia.
Perjudican más a Europa y EEUU, que a Rusia. Europa, con la manía ecologista de liquidar la energía atómica, depende del gas y, algo menos, del petróleo ruso. Un alto porcentaje de alemanes, viendo peligrar su economía, está ya en contra de una mayor implicación en Ucrania.

¿Y cómo cree que acabará todo?
Supongo que Rusia acabará incorporando el Dombás.

Usted es un descreído de la UE.
También por realismo político. Julien Freund decía que la unificación de Europa debió comenzar con una alianza militar, que es como empiezan todos los entes políticos. Empezó mal y se ha convertido en una Unión Burocrática Europea que legisla sobre cuestiones de detalle.

Pues...
La UE es además enemiga de las naciones, que, como explica muy bien Pierre Manent, son la forma política de Europa. Pero apareció el Estado soberano, una innovadora forma política artificial, que se consolidó en el siglo XVI de la mano de las monarquías, y subordinó a las naciones.

Ahora se dice mucho eso del 'Estado español'.
Gustavo Bueno explicó muy bien que España, incluso en la Edad Media, tendía a ser un imperio. Los Reyes Católicos crearon una especie de Estado inconsútil, como el de Maquiavelo, quien se limitó a describir la política de su tiempo. Los teólogos del Papado hablaban ya de 'lo stato', "lo que está ahí", y Maquiavelo llamó 'Estado' a los gobiernos despóticos y tiránicos que se instalaron a partir del siglo XIII en las ciudades republicanas del norte de Italia distanciando el gobierno del pueblo. Distancia que consagró Hobbes, el teórico del Estado distinguiéndolo de la sociedad. El Estado la protege a cambio de ponerla al servicio de la razón de Estado, en último análisis; los intereses de la oligarquía gobernante.

¿Cómo?
La palabra 'sociedad' designa al pueblo como un conjunto de individuos movidos por sus intereses particulares. No por el bien común, lo propio de una comunidad moral y política. El Estado es revolucionario en tanto artificial y manipula a la sociedad, tendiendo a absorberla, a ser totalitario.

¿Son totalitarios todos los Estados?
La mayoría. El Estado es el gran rival de la Iglesia desde que trasladó el francés Bodino al Estado, en el siglo XVI, la 'summa potestas' papal en cuestiones religiosas para poner fin a las guerras civiles, igual que el Papa pone fin a las discusiones entre católicos ('Roma locuta, causa finita'). Pero la soberanía estatal suprime la libertad política, que no se reduce a votar. Y los Estados han llegado a ser tan extensos y tan fuertes, que fungen como liberales entre comillas, en lo que no afecta a su poder. El totalitarismo es la politización de la vida entera invocando la democracia, el humanitarismo y los derechos humanos, que destruyen el Derecho. Los gobiernos se entrometen ya legislativamente en las relaciones sexuales, en lo que hay que comer, lo que se puede decir...

España, nación de naciones...
Tonterías de oligarquías y aspirantes a oligarcas deseosos de enriquecerse, como en Cataluña y el País Vasco. España es históricamente la nación más antigua de Europa. José María Jover la remontaba al Imperio Romano. Incluía, por cierto, la Hispania Tingitana, cuya reconquista incluyó Isabel la Católica en su testamento. El descubrimiento de América cambió la trayectoria.

Sin abandonar a Gustavo Bueno, la nación como sujeto político es un concepto mucho más tardío.
La nación política es un invento de la Revolución francesa. Designa la supremacía de una clase, la burguesía, sobre el resto de la Nación Histórica. Marx, Tocqueville, etc., lo entendieron muy bien.

Pero las naciones políticas parecen condenadas a disolverse en organismos supranacionales, tipo Unión Europea.
Lógico, si se renuncia a la soberanía. Pero dudo que vaya adelante la sovietizada Unión Europea. Ahora mismo, lo de Ucrania va a ser un revulsivo mundial, sea cual sea el resultado.

Claro, la UE se rearmará para defenderse...
Aumentará impuestos, fabricará dinero y no hará nada, salvo lo que mande Estados Unidos, dividido ahora entre los nihilistas del Partido Demócrata y los republicanos que quieren restaurar la Norteamérica tradicional.

Volviendo a Ucrania.
Con Rusia están en este momento todos los grandes espacios: China, la India, Brasil...

China y Rusia son dos realidades totalmente opuestas. O sea, digamos que Rusia, si es como usted dice, es Occidente. Y China es otro imperio.
Pero comunista, es decir, reaccionario. La nueva Rusia no es comunista, pero tolera los comunistas. Presencié una vez la fiesta del 1 de mayo en la plaza Roja de Moscú. Desfilaron comunistas con banderas, con la efigie de Stalin, de Lenin, etc. y Putin pronunció un discurso creo que contemporizador. Los rusos -también los chinos- no quieren saber nada de memorias históricas, falsificaciones para elogiar indirectamente a los que las inventan. Aceptan críticamente el pasado sin memorias revanchistas contra Lenin, contra Stalin y el pasado.

Ahí está Lenin, en su mausoleo.
Porque la Rusia actual no reniega de su historia: la acepta como es. Además, no se borran fácilmente 70 años de bolchevismo, unas seis o siete generaciones. ¿Nos vamos a inventar ahora que aquello fue malo para justificar que nosotros somos buenos, que es, en el fondo, la finalidad de la memoria histórica? Pues no, la historia es como es y se acabó. Es decir, Rusia prosigue su camino respetando su historia en lo bueno y en lo malo. Al revés de lo que está ocurriendo en Europa y Estados Unidos.

¿Qué son los Grandes Espacios de que hablaba?
Son formas imperiales, espacios abiertos, mientras los Estados son formas cerradas. Carl Schmitt se dio cuenta de que, debido a la técnica, tiende el mundo a organizarse como una sola constelación política en la que determinan los Grandes Espacios las relaciones políticas.

¿Y acabará China sobrepasando a EEUU?
No lo sé. De momento, es un coloso con los pies de barro. Y si se está reorganizando el mundo como una única constelación política en la que mandan los Grandes Espacios, lo único que tiene sentido son los equilibrios entre esos grandes poderes.

¿Y...?
Putin dijo muy claramente el otro día que se acabó la unipolaridad. El mundo estaba bajo la 'Pax' Americana y Norteamérica fungía como el Imperio mundial. Esto se acabó. Rusia emerge como otro 'imperium mundi'. Que sea mucho más débil económicamente es lo de menos. China es otro imperio, como India o Brasil. Y no son los únicos. La Europa no rusa podría ser otro Gran Espacio. Pero la Unión Europea es una burocracia antieuropea.

Explíquese.
Se empeña en ser un Superestado en detrimento de las naciones, que son su razón histórica, la tradición que configura Europa. No una tradición estática sino una tradición creadora. Por otra parte, la Europa nihilista es antipolítica, lo que inhibe su capacidad de irradiación, esencial en los Imperios auténticos. Lo mismo que Norteamérica en este momento, cuya profunda crisis moral puede revertirse empero en las próximas elecciones.

Se burla usted de la etiqueta 'populista'.
Depende. En España, donde el progresismo reinante encarna todo lo negativo, no existe (Chantal Delsol 'dixit'), pero tiene mala prensa. Sin embargo, le debe mucho el socialismo Pues, lo que ocurre aquí, repercute allí. El populismo auténtico es la reacción del pueblo contra las oligarquías que mandan. Y da igual que se trate de un gobierno monárquico, aristocrático o democrático. Todo gobierno es oligárquico. Lo explicaba muy bien David Hume: hasta el sultán de Egipto -el Stalin o Mao de entonces- dependía de sus jenízaros: si decidían no obedecerle no era nadie. Todo gobierno se apoya en una oligarquía. Las predominantes hoy son las económicas. Pero pueden ser de muchos tipos.

Estábamos en el populismo.
La palabra y el concepto 'populismo' son romanos. La oligarquía senatorial gobernaba y medraba con los impuestos que pagaba el pueblo. En el año 448 antes de Cristo, el pueblo, la plebe -hoy 'plebeyo' tiene un sentido negativo- protestó, se retiró al monte Aventino, que controlaba el río Tíber, por donde llegaban los víveres y amenazaron a los senadores con bloquear el comercio si no les concedía participar en el gobierno, que es lo que reclaman los populismos auténticos. El senado claudicó y el gobierno se llamó desde entonces 'Senatus Populusque Romanus' (el Senado y el Pueblo Romano).

¿Y el futuro?
Los procesos históricos son lentos. El interesante pensador ruso Alexander Duguin -que no acaba de convencerme- sostiene, que el destino de Europa es unirse a Rusia formando Euroasia. El mayor Gran Espacio -desde Vladivostok a las Azores- capaz de contener geopolíticamente a China. Lo que sí creo es que, sin una relación normal con Rusia, Europa no va a ninguna parte. En fin, estamos en un interregno muy confuso, cuyo desenlace depende en gran medida de la tecnociencia.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *¿La caída de un primer ministro en Europa? Acusan al canciller alemán de un "espeluznante escándalo sexual" - Deutsche Welle*
> 
> Al menos ocho chicas fueron drogadas con "drogas de violación" en una fiesta privada con el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, según informa el influyente diario alemán DW citando fuentes del Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania.
> 
> ...



La CIA usando viejos trucos para eliminar Presidentes que no acaban de apoyar como deben, a USA y a Ucrania


----------



## NoRTH (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> helicópteros rusos




vienes del pasado ?


----------



## Clavisto (9 Jul 2022)

Veinte años han pasado, veinte, desde que rebotado del viejo bar vine aquí, al nuevo abierto hacía tres por dos de mis hermanos, los dos siguientes a mi, el mayor. Hay algunos meses más, diría que unos ocho. Veinte años y ocho meses.

Durante todo ese enorme espacio de tiempo he conocido a mucha gente. Algunos ya no están y otros dejaron de venir. He visto a niños crecer hasta convertirse en adolescentes huidizos de sus padres y luego, ya algo mayores, hechos unos hombrecitos o mujercitas y con los viejos fuera de juego, venir a la barra para pedirme un cubalibre; con cierta timidez al principio, sí, por supuesto, yo era mucho más viejo, pero enseguida se soltaban. Después de todo me iría pronto, sería sustituido por mis dos hermanos pequeños, mucho más jóvenes, aquellos que sustituyeron a los fundadores que hartos de este trabajo lo dejaron por otros menos esclavos. 

¿Hace cuanto tiempo que conozco a las dos parejas de hoy? ¿Quizá quince años? ¿Dieciocho? ¿Ya estaban por aquí cuando yo llegué? No lo sé, no lo recuerdo bien. La memoria está fuera del tiempo. Recuerdas algunas cosas pero no podrías asegurar ni siquiera aproximadamente el tiempo pasado. Claro que los hombres de ciencia hablan de cientos o miles de millones de años para explicar accidentes geográficos o desarrollos evolutivos, por no hablar del Universo y sus millones de años luz, y todo ello, por supuesto, con un gran margen de error, es decir, diez mil años arriba o abajo en la datación de una era geológica es una fruslería, ni qué decir tiene lo que será hablar en términos astronómicos, y sin embargo uno se cabrea, o al menos se mosquea, cuando apenas veinte años después no puede certificar lo que pasó en su vida sin temor de caer fuera de la red, cada vez más pequeña a tus estrictos ojos, cansados ya, ¡encima!, de tanto ser forzados a mirar atrás.

Pero no creáis; con todo y con eso conservo algunos tiempos, algunas certezas; fechas clave, años decisivos...Eso sí lo recuerdo bien: 1987, nueve de marzo de 1992, quince de mayo de 2005, catorce de febrero de 2009...

A una de las chicas de esta tarde, una de las mujeres por mejor decir, pues ya estará más cerca de los sesenta que los cincuenta a los que poco me falta para llegar, la conocí cuando todavía estaba con su marido. Formaban parte de un gran grupo de parejas maduras, uno de esos que se conocen desde la juventud, que se casaron y tuvieron hijos y todo lo demás pero que en cuanto podían quedaban entre ellos y salían por ahí a pasarlo bien. Gente que todavía se casó por el poder de la Iglesia pero con cuerpo, alma y espíritu fuera de ella desde hacía mucho tiempo.

Una de esas madrugadas en las que yo todavía cerraba el bar (¿hará cuanto, trece años?), con ella muy borracha y de facto separada por decisión propia y en compañía de la única amiga soltera del grupo, una ninfómana muy potente, terminé de fregar el bar y echando la llave me eché una copa con ellas. Hablaba de suicidio y todo eso. Estaba muy, muy borracha. Dos horas, o al menos una, pasaron hasta que pudimos irnos de allí.

¿Cuantos años lleva con el tipo con el que está? ¿Cinco? ¿Siete? ¿Diez? Él es de otro pueblo, de uno con fama de muy bestia, el típico macho hispánico, conquistador por sus cojones. Conocí a su ex ya cuando no estaba con él, una de las mujeres más locas que me haya encontrado.

Y allí estaban hoy las dos parejas, una fracción del viejo grupo, en nuestro bar. La otra sigue casada, como el resto, que no ha habido más divorcios entre ellos. 

Bebían cerveza en la barra. Tras la segunda ellas se pasaron al tinto de verano.

- ¡No! -exclamó ella- No me eches vermut, Kufisto-
- Bueno -respondí- pues entonces este es para Ana.
- ¡Qué rico! -dijo Ana
- Bueno -dijo ella- Échame un poco de vermut. Creía que era mora 

Siguieron con la charla, al final ellas por su lado y ellos por el otro. Me senté en un taburete esperando el próximo relevo.


Y de pronto me cayeron bien. Todos estos años, todo este tiempo, los he visto como gente tan extraña a mi como yo a ellos. Evidentemente yo no era de su grupo; llevo solo mucho tiempo, habrá quien diga que soy maricón, por mucho pueblo grande que este lo sea sigue siendo pueblo manchego, aunque de todas formas el otro día, al salir para uno de mis paseos, vi carteles pasados de la celebración del orgullo gay. Algo está cambiando y tal, cosa que por otra parte me la suda bastante.

"Dos parejas, casi sesentonas o al menos a las puertas, los hijos criados y ahí siguen, saliendo a tomar cervezas, a beber entre viejos amigos conocidos de toda la vida, manteniendo aquella amistad de cuando fuimos jóvenes; casados, separados, con hijos que ya son mayores y viven su vida, que ya no te necesitan para nada...¿Qué extraño? ¡Y todavía ríen hablando entre ellos! ¡se descojonan! ¡Y no hablando de La Montaña Mágica! De hecho ella acaba de decir "robotes" refiriéndose a no sé qué tema ¡A nadie le importa que robotes sea robots! ¿Robotes? ¡Pues robotes!"

- ¡Cerveza, Kufisto! -dijo el macho- ¿No cierras, no?
- No. El finde no cierro.

Dos cervezas. Ellas todavía tenían tinto verano. Los hombres beben mientras escuchan. Las mujeres beben cuando tienen sed o hay algo que no les cuadra.

"¿Y por qué sin beber -me preguntaba yo- estoy tan cómodo hoy con esta gente que de ordinario me parece tan estúpida?"

Y entonces recordé que ayer estuvimos de papeleos. Notaría. Mi padre, nuestro padre, fallecido hace cinco años y pico, murió sin testar, como no podría esperarse de otra forma. Y mi tío, mi segundo padre, un hombre que ya está muy enfermo, se ha preocupado de arreglar papeles y tal para el asunto de la casa familiar. Y allí no vimos todos, los cinco hermanos. Pero una cosa que debería haber sido cosa de un momento, de una firma, se transformó en una larga espera, pues uno de mis hermanos tenía caducado el DNI, y a pesar de la cita de renovación era imposible hacerlo sin tener el regla el documento, por mucho certificado electrónico de una próxima renovación guardado en tu teléfono. Y la gestión que apenas era cosa de minutos se alargó hasta las tres horas, hasta cuando ya la notaria decía que tenía que irse a Madrid.

Tuve mucho tiempo para hablar afuera con mi hermano, el que vive en otro pueblo, con el que a fin de cuentas me crié. Una amistad enfermiza que duró mucho tiempo después de habernos pegado tres o cuatro veces al día hasta que tuvimos once o doce años. Recuerdo que un tarde, siendo chicos, tras habernos matados vivos en una de esas peleas que quedaban olvidadas a los diez minutos, alguien, creo que él, arrebatado por el furor, dijo "¡me cago en tu padre!" Y entonces, como uno que ve el límite, respondí que nuestro padre era el mismo y que era como cagarse en él.

Al salir de la notaría, en la calle, a petición, nos hizo varias fotos el de la gestoría, un tipo que tenía que estar allí con nosotros, uno del Opus.

- Nunca os he visto a los cinco juntos- había dicho casi riendo mientras, al fin, esperábamos que la notaria diera inicio a su obligada perorata. Reímos. Sí. Es muy raro. Es muy raro ya. Y desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero fue una cosa buena. Estaba en casa cuando recibí el wasap de mi hermano pequeño con la tirada de cinco fotos, mi tío entre nosotros con la mascarilla puesta en una de ellas.

- ¡Pero quítate la mascarilla! -dijo alguno

Y se la quitó.


- Dos cervezas más, Kufisto. Y a estas que les den, que no hacen más que hablar -dijo el macho.


"¡Qué bien se lo pasan! -pensé- Un suspiro y tendrán sesenta años y siguen hablando, bebiendo y riendo"


Y de pronto me cayeron bien.


----------



## pgas (9 Jul 2022)

*Rusia nacionaliza Sakhalin. Pasemos a Japón, ¿de acuerdo?*







Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto según el cual el operador del proyecto Sakhalin-2, Sakhalin Energy (una empresa conjunta entre Gazprom, Shell, Mitsui y Mitsubishi), será reemplazado por una nueva entidad legal rusa. En este caso, la propiedad de la empresa pasará a ser propiedad del país.
Muchos consideran que la decisión del presidente es el comienzo de una nacionalización a gran escala de esos activos energéticos que involucran a empresas de países "enemigos".
Algunos analistas vieron en esta decisión también el deseo de las autoridades rusas de empujar a las empresas occidentales a tomar una decisión fundamental: abandonar o quedarse.

*"Sakhalin-2": una tubería para bombear miles de millones desde Rusia*

La historia del proyecto Sakhalin-2 es uno de los ejemplos más llamativos de la política colonial seguida por Occidente hacia Rusia durante las últimas décadas, y especialmente en la década de 1990.
La Ley de Acuerdos de Producción Compartida (PSA), iniciada por el partido Yabloko y Grigory Yavlinsky personalmente, fue adoptada en 1995. Bajo el PSA, los extranjeros recibieron oportunidades sin precedentes para desviar nuestros recursos, dirigiendo meros centavos al presupuesto estatal.


> A principios de la década de 2000, se habían concluido 262 acuerdos de este tipo, recordó el presentador del programa "Sin censura", Nikita Komarov. – La ley era tan depredadora y colonial que incluso en un momento en que Vladimir Putin no tenía tantas oportunidades como ahora, hizo todo lo posible para derogarla y, como resultado, de 262 acuerdos, 260 fueron cancelados. Solo quedaron los proyectos Sakhalin- 1 y Sakhalin-2. Era imposible en ese momento expulsar a empresas como Exxon Mobil o Shell, que están directamente conectadas con los globalistas, así como los japoneses.



Sin embargo, incluso entonces, en el curso de las negociaciones más difíciles, en 2006 Putin logró proporcionar a Gazprom una participación mayoritaria en el proyecto Sakhalin-2. Después de eso, la estructura del capital social comenzó a verse así: Gazprom - 50% + 1 acción, es decir, una participación mayoritaria, Shell - 27,5 y menos una acción, Mitsui - 12,5% y Mitsubishi - 10%.







Se sacó una enorme cantidad de dinero de Sajalín. Por ejemplo, en 2018, la ganancia de Sakhalin-2 ascendió a 128 mil millones de rublos. Para un solo proyecto, esto es mucho, solo fondos colosales. De hecho, así es como Occidente extrajo recursos de nuestro país, a través de Sakhalin-2, a través de varios bancos, a través del oro. Y en total, todo esto ascendía a billones de rublos al año.
Ahora que la lucha contra el globalismo liberal ha entrado en una etapa decisiva, el estado ha comenzado a limpiar todos estos supuestos proyectos. Llegó a Sakhalin-2 también. Guiado por la legislación rusa sobre la violación por parte de extranjeros de sus obligaciones de suministrar equipos, Vladimir Putin decidió reorganizar el trabajo del proyecto.


> Hasta ahora, Sakhalin Energy, que administra Sakhalin-2, se ha registrado, piénsenlo, en las Bermudas. Bueno, no hay nada particularmente sorprendente aquí. Los globalistas utilizan activamente este territorio de ultramar de Gran Bretaña para desviar recursos de los países neocoloniales.



Ahora el presidente ha ordenado la creación de una nueva LLC, por supuesto, en jurisdicción rusa, donde se transferirán las acciones de los actuales accionistas si están de acuerdo. Sin embargo, los extranjeros ya no recibirán dinero de Sakhalin-2, ya que la ganancia se acreditará en cuentas tipo C, sin posibilidad de retiro en el exterior.
Pero incluso para obtener al menos una cuenta Tipo C, los anglo-holandeses y los japoneses deben dar su consentimiento, lo que puede verse como una violación de las restricciones occidentales. Y así, el estado será el único destinatario real del dinero de Sakhalin-2.


> Ahora, en cuanto a los japoneses, en mi opinión, es necesario detener por completo el suministro de GNL a Japón”, cree Nikita Komarov. “Tokio depende en gran medida de nuestras importaciones de energía. Casi todo el GNL de Sakhalin, que es de 9,6 millones de toneladas por año, va a Japón. De hecho, es por eso que Tokio se aferra al proyecto, incluso ahora. Pero Japón es un país absolutamente poco prometedor.



Pero tenemos la oportunidad de enviar GNL a nuestros aliados actuales y futuros, que también lo necesitan mucho. La demanda de GNL es enorme en este momento.
Con respecto a la nacionalización de Sakhalin-2, es necesario pensar cómo distribuir la ganancia que se congelará a la cuenta de tipo C. Esta será decenas de miles de millones anuales. Puede parecer una cantidad pequeña para algunos. Pero el principio es importante aquí: un cambio en el paradigma económico, un cambio en la ideología. Y dónde invertir dinero, ciertamente lo encontraremos.


> De hecho, Japón depende mucho de Sakhalin-2 : alrededor del 8% de las importaciones totales de gas de Japón provienen de Sakhalin-2. Rusia, por el contrario, tiene una ventaja negociadora aquí, ya que el gas se redirige fácilmente. Este es un bien escaso, y en el este y sureste de Asia hay demanda, los mismos chinos, y cualquiera puede comprar este gas.



*Sakhalin-2 funcionará bien incluso sin Shell*

_*- En cuanto al componente tecnológico. Por lo que escuché, el proyecto Sakhalin-2 utiliza algún tipo de tecnología única que no está disponible en Rusia, y Japón, Gran Bretaña, Holanda, debido a las sanciones, se niegan a suministrar estas tecnologías y equipos. ¿Cómo puede esto amenazarnos?*_

- Los japoneses no participaron en absoluto en el proyecto con ninguna tecnología. Solo dieron dinero. La tecnología de refrigerante dual, que aprovechó el clima normalmente fresco de la región para reducir los costos de energía para la producción de GNL, fue de Shell.


> Pero proporcionaron esta tecnología cuando se inauguró la planta, hace más de 10 años. Personalmente dudo que allí se necesite la supervisión tecnológica de Shell, sin la cual el proyecto no funcionará. Tenemos una posición mucho más fuerte en este proyecto que, por ejemplo, en Arctic LNG-2, en el que la tecnología aún no se ha entregado y donde, sin los países occidentales, realmente tendremos que completar este proyecto por nuestra cuenta, y esto requerirá de nosotros esfuerzos.



En Sakhalin-2, la posición es completamente diferente. Este proyecto ya se está ejecutando. Entonces todo funcionará sin Shell. Y sobre todo sin los japoneses.
Los japoneses en el proyecto actúan como inversores financieros, para ellos este es un contrato bueno y conveniente. Si los japoneses no aceptan nuestros términos, perderán dinero, perderán activos que puede ir a los chinos y obtendrán una ventaja económica en esta región.

*Pasos preventivos: ¿cerramos el grifo de Japón o esperamos?*

_*- Entonces, ¿tal vez deberíamos tomar medidas preventivas y cortar los suministros de GNL de Sakhalin-2 a los japoneses? Y luego imponen sanciones. El Primer Ministro de Japón ha estado de acuerdo hasta el punto de que es necesario introducir precios marginales para nuestro petróleo. entonces que estamos esperando '*_


> Y los políticos japoneses han declarado que rechazarán el petróleo de Rusia. Pero, a diferencia de la Unión Europea, no tomaron ninguna decisión formal: para qué fecha, cuánto petróleo deberían cortar.



Además, los japoneses no se están retirando de nuestros nuevos proyectos Arctic LNG de Novatek. Me refiero, en primer lugar, por supuesto, al Arctic LNG-2. Y mientras estén allí, la probabilidad de que el proyecto se implemente es aún mayor.


> Por lo tanto, creo que nuestras autoridades interpretan a los japoneses como un mal menor en el contexto de todos los países hostiles. Por lo tanto, no tenemos prisa por romper relaciones con ellos.



_*“Pensé que ya estaban en ese camino. Tal vez Japón no sea tan agresivo con nosotros. Pero impusieron sanciones, se bloqueó la exportación de tecnología a Rusia. Sus fabricantes de automóviles han abandonado nuestro mercado. Pero donde es beneficioso para ellos, por ejemplo, Sakhalin-2, Arctic LNG-2, conservan su presencia. ¿Quizás alejarlos también?* _
Creo que la política es el arte de lo posible. Tenemos personas responsables de estas decisiones, y no quiero tomar su lugar, dejar que decidan. Desde mi punto de vista, como experto, Japón aún no ha tomado medidas que requieran el cese del suministro de gas. Pero si es necesario, podemos ir a por ello.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes. Pa que la Landaluce escriba este artículo, debe estar la cosa color hormiga para los ucras
> 
> _En nombre propio
> Opinión
> ...



El periodista que le entrevista, da vergüenza ajena con sus preguntas


----------



## El Mercader (9 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La CIA usando viejos trucos para eliminar Presidentes que no acaban de apoyar como deben, a USA y a Ucrania



Siempre usan la técnica de las tres opciones:

1) Soborno.
2) Si no quieres soborno te montan un chantaje con pruebas falsas (casi siempre escándalo sexual o corrupción).
3) Si eres inmune al chantaje, pues te matan.

Así llevan funcionando desde 1945.

PS, La CIA es básicamente una organización terrorista.


----------



## porconsiguiente (9 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Siempre usan la técnica de las tres opciones:
> 
> 1) Soborno.
> 2) Si no quieres soborno te montan un chantaje con pruebas falsas (casi siempre escándalo sexual o corrupción).
> ...



¿chantaje con pruebas falsas?
Ya se aseguran que los que llegan a según que puestos estén bien manchados y tengan a cuesta un buen informe pelícano.


----------



## Atalaya (9 Jul 2022)

*El 7 de julio, en un diálogo con el líder comunista Gennady Zyuganov, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que la idea socialista no tiene nada de malo, pero la pregunta es cómo implementarla en la esfera económica, 

“En lo que respecta a la idea socialista, no tiene nada de malo. Pregunta de relleno. Qué llenar, especialmente en el ámbito económico. En algunos países, hay contenido, está conectado y entrelazado con las formas de regulación del mercado, y funciona con bastante eficacia. Tenemos que mirar”, dijo Putin en una reunión con los líderes de las facciones de la Duma.

“En cuanto a la participación del estado, esto suele ser una disputa, entonces aquí la pregunta también es dónde, en qué medida debe participar el estado, de qué forma, cómo debe regular el estado sus actividades en la esfera económica. Bueno, todos, por supuesto, decidiremos esto en el curso de discusiones y disputas, y procedo del hecho de que si entendemos que lo principal son los intereses de la gente, el país, encontraremos estos resultados ". dijo Putin.

*


----------



## Julc (9 Jul 2022)

Su respuesta para todo, es un tanque "ruso" explotando.


----------



## Honkler (9 Jul 2022)

Alguien mas tiene serios problemas con el foro? Desde ayer me va como el culo.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Su respuesta para todo, es un tanque "ruso" explotando.



¿Un tanque ruso explotando?, yo más bien creo que es el tanque ruso que explotó una vez desde diferentes ángulos.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Alguien mas tiene serios problemas con el foro? Desde ayer me va como el culo.



Ni publicidad, ni ralentizarse, ni un pvto problema...


----------



## thanos2 (9 Jul 2022)

El de la derecha hace lo imposible por no soltar una carcajada.

La otra ya solo pestañea porque ya son varias veces que la han pillado riéndose del abuelo gagá.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jul 2022)

Varias mujeres aseguran haber sido drogadas durante una fiesta del partido del canciller alemán


La Policía de Berlín está investigando varias denuncias de mujeres que aseguraron haber sido drogadas durante una fiesta del Partido Socialdemócrata alemán...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Al pequeño productor y comerciante se le perjudica más no usando todos los elementos a favor, no haciendo que mejore y que sea más competitivo, lo peor que le puedes hacer a alguien es mantenerle con poca competitividad




No puedes ser nunca "competitivo" cuando partes desde el principio con desventajas como que las grandes multinacionales tienen bastante más ventajas fiscales que los pequeños negocios. Y las grandes multinacionales también tienen la ventaja de producir en paises donde los trabajadores curran de sol a sol por una tapa de yogur.

Saludos.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

Todos los vendedores de humo y 'expertos' con pedigrí olvidan que esta guerra 
es mucho más que tal o cual batalla, en cualquier ciudad en Ucrania o incluso 
de la propia Ucrania..

Putin:

_*"... Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla. Bueno, ¿qué puedo decir? 
Que lo intenten. Ya hemos oído hablar de que Occidente quiere combatirnos "hasta el último ucraniano".
Esto es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero parece que hacia allí va la cosa. Pero todo el mundo 
debería saber que, en general, aún no hemos empezado nada en serio..."*_

_* "... Pero esto es lo que me gustaría que quedara claro. Deberían haberse dado cuenta de que iban a perder 
desde el principio de nuestra operación militar especial, porque esta operación también significa el comienzo 
de una ruptura radical del orden mundial al estilo usano. Es el comienzo de la transición del egocentrismo 
liberal-globalista usano a un mundo verdaderamente multipolar, basado no en reglas interesadas inventadas 
por alguien para sus propias necesidades, detrás de las cuales no hay más que una lucha por la hegemonía, 
no en un doble rasero hipócrita, sino en el derecho internacional y en la auténtica soberanía de las naciones
y civilizaciones, en su voluntad de vivir su destino histórico, con sus propios valores y tradiciones, y de alinear 
la cooperación sobre la base de la democracia, la justicia y la igualdad.
*_
* Todos deben comprender que este proceso no puede detenerse. El curso de la historia es inexorable, 
y los intentos del Occidente colectivo de imponer su nuevo orden mundial al resto del mundo están condenados."*


----------



## Adriano II (9 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Varias mujeres aseguran haber sido drogadas durante una fiesta del partido del canciller alemán
> 
> 
> La Policía de Berlín está investigando varias denuncias de mujeres que aseguraron haber sido drogadas durante una fiesta del Partido Socialdemócrata alemán...
> ...



El lacayo pretendía rebelarse contra el amo???


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No puedes ser nunca "competitivo" cuando partes desde el principio con desventajas como que las grandes multinacionales tienen bastante más ventajas fiscales que los pequeños negocios. Y las grandes multinacionales también tienen la ventaja de producir en paises donde los trabajadores curran de sol a sol por una tapa de yogur.
> 
> Saludos.



Además los de Amazon son especialmente buitres. Si tienes una tienda en su espacio y alguna chucheria se vende bien, inmediatamente la copian y la venden en su tienda a mitad de precio ....  

Amazon copia productos y los favorece en las búsquedas, según dos investigaciones

A estos pardillos como Alfon los timan todos los días en todas los sitios ....   Y ellos tan contentos ...

Joer ... Amazon un "espacio de oportunidades" dice el tio .....


----------



## piru (9 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ni publicidad, ni ralentizarse, ni un pvto problema...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117569



Como lo haces? Yo con Yandex no puedo quitar la publicidad.


----------



## kasperle1966 (9 Jul 2022)

*'Drinking The Kool-Aid' sobre la guerra en Ucrania *

En el verano de 2004, el Coronel (retirado) Patrick Lang publicó Drinking the Kool-Aid, que describía la forma en que el pensamiento grupal había llevado a la guerra en Irak. El idioma en sí tiene un trasfondo siniestro:



> [Jim Jones, un autoproclamado "mesías" de los Estados Unidos] reunió a sus seguidores en la plaza del pueblo y les explicó la situación. Hubo algunos sobrevivientes, quienes dijeron después que dentro del contexto del "pensamiento grupal" que prevalecía en el pueblo, sonaba bastante razonable. Luego, Jim Jones invitó a todos los presentes a beber de cubas de Kool-Aid que contenían dosis letales de veneno. Casi todos lo hicieron, sin coerción física. Los padres les dieron el veneno a sus hijos y luego lo bebieron ellos mismos. Finalmente, Jones bebió. Muchos cientos murieron con él.



Muchos nunca han oído hablar de esa historia o la han olvidado. El significado del modismo había cambiado:



> ¿Qué significa beber el Kool-Aid hoy? Significa que la persona en cuestión ha renunciado a su integridad personal y ha sucumbido al pensamiento de grupo prevaleciente que tipifica la formulación de políticas en la actualidad. Esta persona se ha vuelto "parte del problema, no parte de la solución".
> Cual fue el problema"? Las creencias sinceras de un pequeño grupo de personas que piensan que son los "portadores" de una visión del mundo excepcionalmente correcta, buscaron dominar la política exterior de los Estados Unidos en la administración Bush 43, y lograron hacerlo a través de un práctica de excluir a todos los que no estaban de acuerdo con ellos. A los que no pudieron expulsar del gobierno, los intimidaron y socavaron hasta que ellos también bebieron de la tina.



Con respecto a la guerra en Ucrania, el propio Pat ha bebido Kool-Aid. Claramente ha nublado su juicio.

En un comentario reciente en su blog, Pat escribe :



> Chubá
> Nunca dejé que el patriotismo o cualquier otro sentimiento nublara mi análisis. *Rusia ha pasado el "punto culminante" de su ofensiva y está sujeta a un repentino cambio de suerte. *



El 'punto culminante' es un término artístico descrito en el libro " Sobre la guerra " de Carl von Clausewitz . Nacido en 1780, Clausewitz sirvió en el ejército prusiano. Más tarde se unió al ejército imperial ruso en su guerra contra Napoleón antes de regresar como jefe de personal del ejército prusiano:



> Clausewitz fue un soldado de combate profesional que participó en numerosas campañas militares, pero es famoso principalmente como un teórico militar interesado en el examen de la guerra, utilizando las campañas de Federico el Grande y Napoleón como marcos de referencia para su trabajo.



Incluso hoy, "Sobre la guerra" sigue siendo una lectura obligada para cualquier oficial militar.

El punto culminante se trata en el Libro VII 'El Ataque', Capítulo V ' Punto Culminante del Ataque ':



> El éxito del ataque es el resultado de una superioridad presente de la fuerza, entendiéndose que se incluyen tanto las fuerzas morales como las físicas. En el capítulo anterior hemos mostrado que *el poder del ataque se agota gradualmente *; posiblemente al mismo tiempo la superioridad puede aumentar, pero en la mayoría de los casos disminuye. El agresor compra ventajas prospectivas que se aprovecharán más adelante en las negociaciones de paz; pero, mientras tanto, tiene que pagarles en el acto una cierta cantidad de su fuerza militar. Si se mantiene una preponderancia del lado del ataque, aunque disminuya día a día, hasta que se concluya la paz, se logrará el objetivo. Hay ataques estratégicos que han conducido a una paz inmediata, pero esos casos son raros; *la mayoría, por el contrario, conducen sólo a un punto en el que las fuerzas que quedan son apenas suficientes para mantener una defensiva *y esperar la paz. *Más allá de ese punto, la balanza gira, hay una reacción; la violencia de tal reacción suele ser mucho mayor que la fuerza del golpe. Esto lo llamamos el punto culminante del ataque. *



El atacante, en la descripción de Clausewitz, tiene una ventaja moral y de fuerza física al comienzo de la batalla. Pero como ataca suele tener también la desventaja de sufrir más pérdidas que el bando defensor. (Una regla general es que el atacante necesita una relación de poder de 3 a 1 sobre el defensor para ganar una batalla). Tomar más pérdidas que el lado defensor significa que la ventaja relativa del atacante disminuye con el tiempo.

A medida que avanza la batalla (o guerra), la relación de poder real se reduce de 3 a 1 a 2 a 1 y luego a 1 a 1 o incluso menos. Llega un punto en el que el atacante tiene la fuerza mínima necesaria para mantener alejado al otro lado. Más allá está el punto culminante del ataque. Si la batalla o guerra no termina antes de llegar a ese punto, es probable que termine con la derrota del atacante.

Pat Lang afirma que Rusia ha llegado al punto culminante y, por lo tanto, ha agotado sus fuerzas hasta el punto en que ya no tiene ventajas y ahora es probable que vea un cambio de suerte. Pero eso supone que estamos asistiendo a una típica guerra como aquellas en las que participó Clausewitz o las marchas de Napoleón o de Hitler hacia Moscú, la primera de las cuales seguramente Clausewitz tenía en mente.

La guerra en Ucrania es una 'operación militar especial' y muy atípica por varias razones.

Rusia atacó con una fuerza que era más pequeña que las fuerzas ucranianas. En total, participaron en la guerra aproximadamente 120 Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (BTG) de Rusia con 1.000 hombres cada uno más unos 50.000 soldados de las repúblicas de Lugansk y Donetzk. Al comienzo de la guerra, las fuerzas ucranianas tenían 250.000 soldados y desde entonces han movilizado varios cientos de miles más.

Rusia usa armas mucho más sofisticadas que el lado ucraniano. Se trata de armas de largo alcance y misiles de crucero que alcanzan suministros y tropas entrantes en la retaguardia de la línea del frente, así como objetivos estratégicos. Tiene una defensa aérea excelente y casi impenetrable y capacidades de guerra electrónica que un alto oficial estadounidense describió como 'lagrimeo' . Rusia tiene una gran ventaja en capacidades de artillería y una cantidad suficiente de municiones para mantener una alta tasa de fuego durante años. También puede superar al 'oeste' en lo que respecta a nuevas armas y suministros.

Todo esto ha llevado al efecto muy inusual de que la ventaja rusa en el campo de batalla ha aumentado con el tiempo. Puede haber sido 1 a 1 al comienzo de la batalla, pero desde entonces ha aumentado a aproximadamente 2 a 1 o incluso más.

En su última sesión informativa (vid), el director de la academia militar austriaca, el coronel Reisner, muestra cómo ha cambiado la proporción de fuerzas con el tiempo. A las 7:10 min muestra este gráfico.







más grande 
Explica que al comienzo de la batalla por Donbas en abril, la proporción de fuerzas era de 93 BTG rusos contra 81 equivalentes de BTG ucranianos. El 26 de junio, la proporción de fuerzas era de 108 BTG rusos frente a 60 equivalentes de batallones ucranianos. Rusia había aumentado el tamaño de sus fuerzas comprometidas mientras que la parte ucraniana había perdido el 25% de sus capacidades. Entonces, según el ejército austriaco, la relación de fuerzas al comienzo de la "operación militar especial" era de 1,15 a 1 y el 26 de junio era de 1,8 a 1.

*Lo que estamos viendo es lo contrario de la disminución de la relación de fuerzas que Clausewitz describió como el camino hacia el punto culminante. *

Una charla reciente de un general ucraniano de alto rango confirma la alta tasa de desgaste del ejército ucraniano. Él dice que las entregas de armas 'occidentales' solo cubren del 10 al 15% de las pérdidas ucranianas. De hecho, "occidente" ya no puede producir suficientes armas y municiones nuevas para cubrir esas pérdidas.

En _Relaciones Exteriores, el _ profesor Barry Posen escribe sobre las teorías inverosímiles de la victoria de Ucrania :



> Los partidarios de Ucrania han propuesto dos caminos hacia la victoria. El primero pasa por Ucrania. Con la ayuda de Occidente, según el argumento, Ucrania puede derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla, ya sea agotando sus fuerzas por desgaste o superándolas astutamente. El segundo camino pasa por Moscú. Con una combinación de ganancias en el campo de batalla y presión económica, Occidente puede convencer al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de que ponga fin a la guerra, o convencer a alguien en su círculo para que lo reemplace por la fuerza.
> Pero ambas teorías de la victoria descansan sobre cimientos inestables. En Ucrania, el ejército ruso probablemente sea lo suficientemente fuerte como para defender la mayoría de sus ganancias. En Rusia, la economía es lo suficientemente autónoma y el control de Putin es lo suficientemente fuerte como para que el presidente tampoco pueda ser coaccionado para que renuncie a esas ganancias.
> ...
> Los líderes de Ucrania y sus patrocinadores hablan como si la victoria estuviera a la vuelta de la esquina. Pero *esa visión parece ser cada vez más una fantasía *. Por lo tanto, Ucrania y Occidente deberían reconsiderar sus ambiciones y pasar de una estrategia de ganar la guerra a un enfoque más realista: encontrar un compromiso diplomático que ponga fin a la lucha.



El teniente coronel (retirado) Daniel Davis está de acuerdo con Poser :



> En resumen, no existe un camino militar válido a través del cual Ucrania pueda esperar que el intercambio de espacio por tiempo resulte en detener el progreso metódico de Rusia a través de Ucrania, y mucho menos revertirlo. Continuar disputando cada pueblo y ciudad es asegurar que las bajas ucranianas continúen aumentando y que sus áreas urbanas sean destruidas. Al final, es probable que Rusia logre una victoria táctica.
> Es necesario, a la luz de estas realidades físicas, que cambien las políticas estadounidenses y occidentales. Continuar brindando apoyo verbal a Ucrania y afirmar que, eventualmente, el lado de Kiev ganará la guerra probablemente no cambie el resultado y probablemente resulte en un fracaso de la política de Washington.



El profesor Posen critica las cifras falsas que varias organizaciones publican para mostrar las altas pérdidas de las fuerzas rusas:



> Al principio de la guerra, los defensores de Ucrania argumentaron que Rusia podría ser derrotada por desgaste. Las matemáticas simples parecían contar la historia de un ejército ruso al borde del colapso. En abril, el Ministerio de Defensa británico estimó que 15.000 soldados rusos habían muerto en Ucrania. Suponiendo que el número de heridos fuera tres veces mayor, que fue la experiencia promedio durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, eso implicaría que aproximadamente 60,000 rusos habían quedado fuera de servicio. Las estimaciones occidentales iniciales sitúan el tamaño de la fuerza rusa de primera línea en Ucrania en 120 grupos tácticos de batallón, lo que sumaría un máximo de 120.000 personas. Si estas estimaciones de bajas fueran correctas, la fuerza de la mayoría de las unidades de combate rusas habría caído por debajo del 50 por ciento, una cifra que los expertos sugieren que hace que una unidad de combate sea, al menos temporalmente, ineficaz.
> *Estas primeras estimaciones ahora parecen demasiado optimistas. Si fueran precisos, el ejército ruso ya debería haberse derrumbado. En cambio, ha logrado ganancias lentas pero constantes en el Donbas. *



Los números y otras afirmaciones que presenta el Ministerio de Defensa británico se repiten en los EE. UU. por el Instituto neoconservador para el Estudio de la Guerra. Casi todos los medios estadounidenses citan una de esas dos fuentes.

Están sirviendo Kool-Aid Pat Lang, TTG y otros a su alrededor han estado bebiendo desde el comienzo de la operación rusa.

También presumen que Rusia no podría intensificar la guerra. El presidente de Rusia acuerdo con ellos :



> Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla. ¿Bien, qué puedo decir? *Deja que lo intenten. *Ya hemos escuchado mucho acerca de que Occidente quiere pelear contra nosotros "hasta el último ucraniano". Esta es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero parece ser hacia donde se dirige. *Pero todos deben saber que, en general, aún no hemos comenzado nada en serio *.
> Al mismo tiempo, no rechazamos las conversaciones de paz, pero aquellos que las rechazan deben saber que cuanto más duren, más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros.



Fiel a su forma, el ministerio de defensa británico usó eso para servir más Kool-Aid :



> "A pesar de la afirmación del presidente Putin el 7 de julio de 2022 de que el ejército ruso 'ni siquiera ha comenzado' sus esfuerzos en Ucrania, muchos de sus refuerzos son agrupaciones ad hoc, que se despliegan con equipos obsoletos o inapropiados", dijo el sábado una evaluación del Ministerio de Defensa británico. .
> Una señal que señaló el Ministerio de Defensa fue su expectativa de que se desplegarían nuevas tropas rusas con vehículos blindados MT-LB. El MT-LB, diseñado por primera vez en la década de 1950 para tirar de la artillería, no está muy blindado y solo puede montar una ametralladora para proteger a sus fuerzas.



Apuesto a que no veremos ningún MT-LB en primera línea. Dudo que veamos alguno. Rusia todavía tiene miles de tanques, de verdad, que puede enviar si los necesita.

Todos los bebedores de Kool-Aid también olvidan que esta guerra es mucho más que esta o aquella ciudad en Ucrania o incluso la propia Ucrania.

Putin dijo:



> Pero esto es lo que me gustaría dejar en claro. Deberían haberse dado cuenta de que perderían desde el comienzo mismo de nuestra operación militar especial, porque esta operación también significa el comienzo de una ruptura radical del orden mundial al estilo estadounidense. Este es el comienzo de la transición del egocentrismo estadounidense liberal-globalista a un mundo verdaderamente multipolar basado no en reglas egoístas hechas por alguien para sus propias necesidades, detrás de las cuales no hay nada más que lucha por la hegemonía, no en hipócritas dobles raseros, sino del derecho internacional y de la soberanía genuina de las naciones y civilizaciones, de su voluntad de vivir su destino histórico, con sus propios valores y tradiciones, y de alinear la cooperación sobre la base de la democracia, la justicia y la igualdad.
> Todos deben entender que este proceso no se puede detener. El curso de la historia es inexorable, y los intentos colectivos de Occidente de imponer su nuevo orden mundial al resto del mundo están condenados al fracaso.



Ningún Kool-Aid servido en Washington o Londres cambiará eso. Por lo tanto, es mejor mantenerse alejado de él.

*https://www.moonofalabama.org/2022/07/drinking-the-kool-aid-on-the-war-in-ukraine.html#more*


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

Y supermercados donde ya es muy difícil encontrar yogur natural porque todo es con mierdas de edulcorantes y sabores. O miel auténtica que no sea un sucedáneo de azúcares.

Al final queramos o no, nos llevarán a su matadero. Fue una de las razones por las que me fuí a vivir a tomar por culo de lo que se llama "civilización" porque aquí tardan en llegar muchísimo más todas las modas y mierdas para surbnomales aborregados, pero al final terminan llegando. Lamentablemente todo tiene fin.

Saludos.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hay dos distritos militares rusos implicados, ambos más grandes que Ucrania, el occidental y el meridional, las tropas implicadas en Ucrania se nutren de ambos distritos más la ayuda de las fuerzas de la republicas, chechenos y grupo Wagner. Los distritos militares occidental y meridional cada uno debe de usar un 5% de sus tropas, van sobrados.
> 
> Distritos militares Rusia:
> 
> ...



No los veo tan sobrados cuando empieza a ser diario que les vuelen algún depósito de municiones. Himars dicen, tal vez. O tal vez, los soldados OTAN lanzando misiles guiados por laser a saber desde dónde.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> El pequeño productor y comerciante se ha tenido que joder durante los últimos 20 años de globalización. Su producto se podía obtener más barato con transporte incluído en cualquier otro lugar del mundo.
> 
> Como consecuencia muchos dejaron de producir.
> 
> A partir de ahora son los que, si quieren y son listos, pueden tener la sartén por el mango.




La cuestión es que la inmensa mayoría de esos a los que les perjudicaba en sus negocios la llamada globalización, por el otro lado también la aplaudían porque había montones de porquerías que ahora le salían muchísimo más baratas de comprar por esa llamada globalización, sobre todo en el aspecto tecnológico.

La gente nunca tiene visión de futuro ni entiende lo que es el pan para hoy y el hambre para mañana. Aunque me parece que más de uno lo va a terminar aprendiendo pero a palos.

Saludos.


----------



## NPI (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El problema de estos mensajes calculadamente ambiguos es que no deja claro a quien define como "el señorito".



El 'señorito' es Galán de Iberdrola, pero el contexto de 'señorito' se refiere a las películas españolas de los años 50-60-70


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los Ukranianos después de haber perdido 600 de sus 250 helicópteros



Eso a más baja altura y velocidad se lo he visto hacer a pilotos de helicópteros antiincendios ucranianos en España.

Daba miedo, vinieron varias campañas y los entrenamientos incluían exhibiciones temerarias.

No les volvieron a llamar.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Además los de Amazon son especialmente buitres. Si tienes una tienda en su espacio y alguna chucheria se vende bien, inmediatamente la copian y la venden en su tienda a mitad de precio ....
> 
> Amazon copia productos y los favorece en las búsquedas, según dos investigaciones
> 
> ...




Yo compré online sobre todo a partir de lo del confitamiento pero por ahora siempre he evitado a los de amazon. Intento buscar pequeñas empresas que vendan calidad aunque sea más caro, porque muchísimas veces lo caro te termina saliendo barato sobre todo con las visitas futuras que te puedes ahorrar al médico por estar todo el día comiendo broza.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

El queso fresco en una ciudad me imagino que será ya practicamente imposible. Yo voy directo a por el queso a una pequeña quesería de la zona, lo están fabricando y te lo dan. Obviamente tienen menos variedades y chuminadas que los quesos de supermercado pero menuda calidad y a un precio razonable.

Saludos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (9 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> En algo estoy de acuerdo contigo: hay actores muy interesados en esta guerra, nunca en la paz, sin importar cuántas muertes se produzcan ni de qué países, y sin importar siquiera las consecuencias finales.
> EEUU: causas económicas. En el pistoletazo de salida, los tejemanejes de Biden et fil (hablo de 2014). Actualmente, por la hegemonía económica, la destrucción y posesión de los territorios de Eurasia, y en última instancia, la pura supervivencia si no espabila.
> Ucrania: si hablamos del presidente, por interés personal. Si hablamos de su pueblo, hay opiniones.
> Órbita ex-URSS: (con palitos a la cabeza) *pura etnofobia* por inercia histórica. ¿En qué grupo te encuentras, estrellitas?
> ...



Orcorrusos eran los mas interesados en la guerra el gatillo lo apretó Putin.

Putin no esta conforme con ser un dictador bananero del monton el quiere pasar a la historia haciendo mas grande el mapa de Rusia el juega a ser el "Recolector de tierra rusas perdidas" usando métodos mafiosos y detestables para ello (Lo que el sabe hacer).

De resto cada estado tiene su interés propio.

Ucrania tiene sus intereses propios desean es ser un estado independiente con sus propios proyectos e intereses y si los Ucranianos ceden esta vez están jodidos pues siempre que han cedido les han jodido 

+En 1994 cedieron a su armamento nuclear a los rusos 
+En 2008 un nuevo gobierno pro occidental decidió no entrar a la OTAN decidiendo cohabitar con Rusia 
+En 2014 ceden en Crimea
+En 2015 ceden en el Dombass
+2022 Les invaden (Por haber siempre cedido) 

El bullying escolar se da porque el que lo sufre no detiene la primera agresión y así viene otra y otra con los rusos es lo mismo si no los enfrentas y decides ceder siempre ellos te van a joder siempre 

Cada vez que los Ucranianos han cedido les han jodido 


Para Ucrania una guerra eterna es preferible antes que ceder territorios pues si firman cualquier alto al fuego los orcorrusos volverán a escalar desde el 2014 se han ido comiendo el mapa de Ucrania por pedazos usando siempre la misma formula firmar un tratado y romperlo a los pocos años de firmarlo iniciando una nueva guerra de agresión genocida. 

Es preferible una guerra de mediana intensidad con Rusia de forma perpetua que firmar un tratado cualquiera, que los rusos se agarren otros pedazos de Ucrania y vuelvan a joder

Rusia se comporta como una entidad criminal no como un estado civilizado 

----------


Los Polacos por su parte han sufrido siglos de dominación rusa, les jodieron junto con los Nazis, apenas son realmente independientes desde 1991, si orcorrusos se imponen en Ucrania los polacos son los siguientes en la lista.

Los orcorrusos han estado desesperados tratando de ofrecer a los polacos territorio Ucraniano usar el metodo que usaron Hitler y Stalin, esto para los Polacos es suicida aceptarlo, pues los orcorrusos siempre rompen los acuerdos que firman, los orcorrusos SIEMPRE MIENTEN, quien pacta con criminales termina bañado en sangre, es por eso que los polacos tratan a los orcorrusos como lo que son basura criminal indeseable.

La Única salida de los Polacos es contribuir lo mas que ellos puedan en el esfuerzo de guerra Ucraniano 

Osea cada país ve por sus intereses 

Ya los únicos que deben ceder son los orcorrusos o los orcorrusos ceden o guerra eterna, USA ha gastado en Ucrania el 0,00001 de lo que ha gastado en Afganistán.

USA que puedo decir, si los Orcorusos tuvieran la capacidad de agarrar Alaska la agarrarían es por eso que para USA lo mejor es que orcorrusos se sigan ahogando en su sangre y mierda


----------



## rejon (9 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Discordante (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> El queso fresco en una ciudad me imagino que será ya practicamente imposible. Yo voy directo a por el queso a una pequeña quesería de la zona, lo están fabricando y te lo dan. Obviamente tienen menos variedades y chuminadas que los quesos de supermercado pero menuda calidad y a un precio razonable.
> 
> Saludos.



Tampoco hay que fliparse por dios. Los precios estan muy altos, aunque se ha recortado mucho la diferencia entre el producto de proximidad y el industrial, pero no hay escasez. Vivo en la capital y compro directamente a agricultores de la comunidad (no hay que irse a almeria) que me traen 1 vez a la semana y a menos de 20 minutos andando tengo varias tiendas de producto de proximidad y 2 supermercados de productos naturales y bio.

De hecho el interes por ese tipo de productos, de proximidad, naturales, bio, etc. empieza a estar disparado. Cuando los supermercados de cadena se quedaron sin aceite de girasol y leche hace unos meses en las tiendas gourment y bio habia de sobra y mucha gente descubrio esos lugares a raiz de eso y han seguido comprando (aunque productos contados porque es cierto que es una compra muy cara para el ciudadano medio si hacen toda su cesta ahi).


----------



## rejon (9 Jul 2022)

*ESTÁN ACOJONADOS:*

Embajada rusa en Estados Unidos:


*"Prestamos atención a la declaración del Pentágono sobre el próximo envío de cuatro HIMARS MLRS más a Ucrania. Detrás de esta decisión está el deseo desenfrenado de Washington de prolongar el conflicto a toda costa".

"La tesis de altos funcionarios estadounidenses de que los productos militares son utilizados por los ucranianos con fines defensivos es insostenible".
La embajada afirma que las armas de los Estados Unidos se utilizan para "destruir las ciudades de Donbass". *


----------



## rejon (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Jul 2022)

No estoy pudiendo entrar mucho hoy y me estoy perdiendo las barbacoas,,,cachi en la mar.


----------



## niraj (9 Jul 2022)

Otro ejemplo, este es de hace 3 días en la "prensa" británica. Para quien no sepa ruso, abajo se traduce lo que pone el mural al que apunta la flecha.




[ Photo ]
¡Qué cabrones son!!! El diario Daily Mirror da hoy a media página una foto de Donetsk en llamas e informa:"¡las columnas de humo se elevan sobre el este de Ucrania, ayer después de un brutal bombardeo ruso"!!! 
*Ni siquiera les molesta que en el centro de esta imagen haya un gran mural "Somos el Donbass Ruso".*
¡Hasta qué punto hay que ser rastrero para escribir esto!

t.me/kornilov1968/11173


----------



## arriondas (9 Jul 2022)

Eso ya sucedía en las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia, civiles musulmanes asesinados que en realidad eran serbios. Aunque ahora la manipulación es aún más descarada y vergonzosa.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿De dónde salen esos misiles tan certeros?. A ver si no van a ser himars operados por ucros. 

Más vale que los rusos espabilen y den un golpe en la mesa.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Además los de Amazon son especialmente buitres. Si tienes una tienda en su espacio y alguna chucheria se vende bien, inmediatamente la copian y la venden en su tienda a mitad de precio ....
> 
> Amazon copia productos y los favorece en las búsquedas, según dos investigaciones
> 
> ...



Joder, pues voasotros...siempre con los "ahora si, esta es la vez del socialismo", para luego encontrarse con cualquier "pablito Iglesias de la vida..."


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos van aprender lo que son armas modernas, el Panzerhaubitze 2000 en acción _*(solo tienen 6)*_


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No puedes ser nunca "competitivo" cuando partes desde el principio con desventajas como que las grandes multinacionales tienen bastante más ventajas fiscales que los pequeños negocios. Y las grandes multinacionales también tienen la ventaja de producir en paises donde los trabajadores curran de sol a sol por una tapa de yogur.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué ventajas fiscales? Si vives en un estado impositivo salvaje como el español??

Ojalá tuvieran realmente "ventajas fiscales", sabes la cantidad de puestos de trabajo que crearía eso??


----------



## NPI (9 Jul 2022)

De nuevo hace su aparición por el hilo una cuenta secundaria más, su última aparición fue el 5 mayo, tienen que dar nuevas oportunidades a las demás.

COVIDIANOS 2020 = OTANEROS 2022 

Burbuja.info que bajo has caído.


----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Tampoco hay que fliparse por dios. Los precios estan muy altos, aunque se ha recortado mucho la diferencia entre el producto de proximidad y el industrial, pero no hay escasez. Vivo en la capital y compro directamente a agricultores de la comunidad (no hay que irse a almeria) que me traen 1 vez a la semana y a menos de 20 minutos andando tengo varias tiendas de producto de proximidad y 2 supermercados de productos naturales y bio.
> 
> De hecho el interes por ese tipo de productos, de proximidad, naturales, bio, etc. empieza a estar disparado. Cuando los supermercados de cadena se quedaron sin aceite de girasol y leche hace unos meses en las tiendas gourment y bio habia de sobra y mucha gente descubrio esos lugares a raiz de eso y han seguido comprando (aunque productos contados porque es cierto que es una compra muy cara para el ciudadano medio si hacen toda su cesta ahi).




No te digo que no pero el que pueda pagarlo porque dudo muchísimo que los precios en la capital sean los mismos que por aquí. Los supermercados y similares también tienen precios distintos en ciudades y puebluchos.

Saludos.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y desde 2 km de altura tiran una bomba apuntando a Madrid y caerá en La Sagra o parecido ... Eso no lleva sistemas de punteria ni nada, caen a peso y si se acerca a donde apuntan no te digo desde 2 km te digo desde 200 m será por suerte ...



Ya te dije que los sueltan desde unos 500 metros por el tiempo que demoran en llegar al suelo por los vídeos que se ven. Es un cálculo sencillo su manejas fórmulas físicas y usas un reloj para calcular los segundos que demoran en llegar al objetivo desde que los sueltan.
Si sabes leer, se han modificado los morteros agregando unas aletas que al caer los mantienen en línea recta. Se ve en los vídeos, que te recomiendo revisar para entender como funcionan antes de rebuznar.
Además que voy a discutir contigo si está lleno de vídeos en los que se ve claramente como sueltan la carga y como cae. Lo demás es fácil de calcular para cualquiera que tenga formación mínima en física; no se necesita ser ingeniero.
Al final te preparare un plato de algarrobos con sal si sigues así.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## arriondas (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué ventajas fiscales? Si vives en un estado impositivo salvaje como el español??
> 
> Ojalá tuvieran realmente "ventajas fiscales", sabes la cantidad de puestos de trabajo que crearía eso??



Las grandes empresas también están detrás de ese estado impositivo salvaje, en muchos casos. Una de las razones por las cuales es tan jodido emprender en España es la presión de esas empresas.


----------



## delhierro (9 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los Javelin y los Stinguer han salido bastante caros a los rusos, sino es difícil entender unos niveles de perdidas tan elevados.



Los niveles de perdidas del Twirtter, donde cada carro lo graban de 40 formas, es más la mayoría son carros ucranianos.

Es una guerra por dos provincias ¿ correcto ? Bien los prorrusos ya tienen una al 100% y otra al 63%. Y de regalo otra tercera al 100% y una cuarta al 70%. No se como consideras tu el tema pero a mi me da que van ganando.

Cuando más caso haga ucrania a occidente más posibilidades de que los rusos dejen de jugar y saquen al primer equipo. 

Ayer la cantinela era que estaban en pausa porque no tenian munición, hoy han liberado 3 pueblos más. Pero os da igual ,nunca rectificais aunque la realidad os de de lleno. En fin tiempo al tiempo. Espero ver que inventais cuando Donetsk este liberada al 100%


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, pues voasotros...siempre con los "ahora si, esta es la vez del socialismo", para luego encontrarse con cualquier "pablito Iglesias de la vida..."



Pues fíjate cuanto tuvieron que movilizar para parar a Pablo Iglesias. Aparte de las cloacas del estado, todo lo que está saliendo de Villarejo y Cospedal, todo el aparato judicial-policial aliado con elementos ultras manteniendo a todo un vicepresidente de España bajo arresto domiciliario, con la prensa afín todos los días sacando fotos del dispositivo de arresto cívico-militar.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Apuesto a que no veremos ningún MT-LB en primera línea. Dudo que veamos alguno. Rusia todavía tiene miles de tanques, de verdad, que puede enviar si los necesita.



Rusia tiene mas de 6.000 MT-LB, tendra que usarlos y Ucrania tenia 2.000, habra capturado y reutilizado varios cientos ex-ukros.












MT-LB - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Salamandra (9 Jul 2022)

Pablo Iglesias que "lo mandaron carrer" bien rapidito. Aunque nî mucho que nos ( y me) guste en estos momentos guerreros hubiese sido una buena alternativa en una España quebrada que lo que menos necesita es defender el otro extremo del mundo comprando a crédito.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué ventajas fiscales? Si vives en un estado impositivo salvaje como el español??
> 
> Ojalá tuvieran realmente "ventajas fiscales", sabes la cantidad de puestos de trabajo que crearía eso??





¿Es cierto que en España las grandes empresas pagan menos por el Impuesto de Sociedades que las pequeñas y medianas?


Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No los veo tan sobrados cuando empieza a ser diario que les vuelen algún depósito de municiones. Himars dicen, tal vez. O tal vez, los soldados OTAN lanzando misiles guiados por laser a saber desde dónde.



Supongo que no has hecho una mili activa.

¿Tu crees que un regimiento cada vez que combate va a buscar las municiones a su polvorín? Pues no, cada compañía, cada batería o como se les llamen sus unidades tiene su propio polvorín.

Un regimiento puede tener cuatro polvorines más otro central, por que crees que los ucranianos se dejan tantas armas, son polvorines a nivel de compañía o regimiento en campaña, los polvorines grandes esos están bien protegidos, aparte aun hay de más grandes y mejor protegidos.
Si quieres imaginártelo hay:

Mercabarna o Mercamadrid -> Supermercados, colmados, cooperativas de consumidores -> la nevera o despensa -> tu

Si vuelan un Mercabarna o Mercamadrid seria preocupante, si vuelan al paki de la esquina pues bueno que se le va hacer.

*Paco-anécdota*
Justo en Nochebuena - Navidad me toco hacer guardia en un polvorín perdido por los montes, podíamos escoger que noche te puteaban; Nochebuena o Nochevieja, elegí Nochebuena porque estaba lejos de casa y sin poder ver a la familia - al menos tener una buena juerga de fin de año y la tuve, pero eso es otra historia - la guardia fue curiosa.

No sabíamos ni lo que vigilábamos pero teníamos el polvorín al lado de la sala de guardia, con su tele y las literas, nadie se preocupo de ponerse en la garita de la entrada ya que la puerta estaba cerrada y nosotros al lado del polvorín. En eso hacia la una de la noche alguien oyó un coche (todoterreno) de casualidad pues salió a fumar. Salimos todos en estampida hacia la garita que estaba a unos 50 metros mas o menos, ocho más el cabo, los únicos que estábamos en ese polvorín, y suerte que lo hicimos era el Jefe de día, de comandante a coronel, que se le ocurrió pasar por ese sitio remoto, a esa hora y en ese día ver si nos tocaba los cojones.

Se extraño de ver a ocho + el cabo montando guardia al lado de la garita, suerte que el cabo fue ocurrente y le soltó; "en una noche así hemos decidido hacer guardia todos juntos", nos libramos de un buen "puro" y nos pusimos hacer los turnos, 2 horas de garita cada uno y a dormir.

P.D.: A que parezco un abuelo contando historias de la mili, pues lo soy, 3 nietos tengo


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, pues voasotros...siempre con los "ahora si, esta es la vez del socialismo", para luego encontrarse con cualquier "pablito Iglesias de la vida..."



Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.

Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal, nivel caida imperio romano Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La CIA usando viejos trucos para eliminar Presidentes que no acaban de apoyar como deben, a USA y a Ucrania



Los tienen a todos pillados con cosas sucias, sean económicas, sexuales, o ambas. Son sus costumbres... y hay que exterminarlas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.
> 
> Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal, nivel caida imperio romano Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.



Si honrado le llamas decidir con la polla, estoy de acuerdo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.
> 
> Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal, nivel caida imperio romano Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.



Pues no, es un farsante nivel dios, no ha hecho o ha intentado al menos mejorar la situación de los remeros, ni derogar reforma laboral, ni ley mordaza, ni meter mano a las eléctricas, ni un impuesto a la banca, ni ..... No sigo.
Vino a asaltar el cielo y asalto el sillón, pero que se puede esperar de un tipo que dijo , no hay alternativa a la economía de libre mercado, en un tono casi de súplica al capital.
Y extensivo a todos los de podemos, ni uno se salva, si julio Anguita viviera les correría a gorrazos.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.
> 
> Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal. Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.



No pinta bien, ya preposicionaron partidos de extrema derecha con tiempo para capitalizar el inevitable descontento y desilusión que en las masas va a provocar la quiebra del sistema capitalista.

Nada nuevo tampoco, ya en los años 20 del siglo pasado ante una quiebra parecida del sistema se inventaron el fascismo y el nazismo como sucedáneos del verdadero socialismo que presentar a las masas enfurecidas, aunque la quiebra no era tan grave como la actual que añade superpoblación, junto a escasez de recursos y fin de la energía barata, más la crisis ecológica derivada.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Siempre usan la técnica de las tres opciones:
> 
> 1) Soborno.
> 2) Si no quieres soborno te montan un chantaje con pruebas falsas (casi siempre escándalo sexual o corrupción).
> ...



Yo la veo como el crimen organizado. Pero también es terrorista, ladrón, esclavista, genocida, corruptor... en fin, cualquier cosa sucia y truculenta que a uno se le pueda ocurrir, ellos la implementan.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya te dije que los sueltan desde unos 500 metros por el tiempo que demoran en llegar al suelo por los vídeos que se ven. Es un cálculo sencillo su manejas fórmulas físicas y usas un reloj para calcular los segundos que demoran en llegar al objetivo desde que los sueltan.
> Si sabes leer, se han modificado los morteros agregando unas aletas que al caer los mantienen en línea recta. Se ve en los vídeos, que te recomiendo revisar para entender como funcionan antes de rebuznar.
> Además que voy a discutir contigo si está lleno de vídeos en los que se ve claramente como sueltan la carga y como cae. Lo demás es fácil de calcular para cualquiera que tenga formación mínima en física; no se necesita ser ingeniero.
> Al final te preparare un plato de algarrobos con sal si sigues así.
> ...



Puedes ponerte como quieras y ponerle las aletas estabilizadoras que te de la gana. Cuando tu lances una bomba de esas desde 500 metros de altura hacía abajo caera cerca de algo a lo que pueda dañar una de cada cuarenta veces siendo generoso y llegará a estar a distancia de soltarla una de cada veinte veces ... Esos drones no son armas de guerra, son tonterías improvisadas para hacer un video de tik tok como cuando la gente al principio de la pandemia hacía respiradores con impresoras 3D... Que si que quedaba muy voluntarioso y daba muchas esperanzas y tal pero como que no funcionaba.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

Ni sobre el golpe de estado maidanero de 2014, ni sobre el bombardeo de civiles en dombass durante 8 años, ni sobre los churrascados en odessa en 2014, etc...etc... y?


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todos los vendedores de humo y 'expertos' con pedigrí olvidan que esta guerra
> es mucho más que tal o cual batalla, en cualquier ciudad en Ucrania o incluso
> de la propia Ucrania..
> 
> ...



Todo eso es muy correcto y muy razonable, pero ¿qué impedirá a Rusia, o peor, a China convertirse en ese 'monstruo' que ahora pretenden derribar?

No nos engañemos, esto es la puta jungla. Y si cae el depredador principal, el hegemónico, entonces otro ocupará su lugar. Entonces ya no necesitará excusas, razones o sonoros discursos, hará según le antoje en su conveniencia. Y tendrá como excusa para depredar otras naciones, 'que estas estuvieron sirviendo al mal durante décadas y maltrataron innumerables pueblos y razas parasitándolos'.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues no, es un farsante nivel dios, no ha hecho o ha intentado al menos mejorar la situación de los remeros, *ni derogar reforma laboral, ni ley mordaza, ni meter mano a las eléctricas, ni un impuesto a la banca, ni ..... No sigo.*
> Vino a asaltar el cielo y asalto el sillón, pero que se puede esperar de un tipo que dijo , *no hay alternativa a la economía de libre mercado,* en un tono casi de súplica al capital.
> Y extensivo a todos los de podemos, ni uno se salva, si julio Anguita viviera les correría a gorrazos.



Haberle dao mayoría absoluta. Lo que no puedes pretender es que con 40 diputados haga todo eso, con eso se llega a donde se llega que no es mucho. No funciona así la cosa en este pais: se hacen cosas según el poder que te da la gente y si te dan poco haces poco o nada.

Y ahora mismo en occidente no, no hay alternativa pacífica, que hay que daros todo masticadito para que lo pilleis. O quieres que al primero que lo haga le pase lo mismo que a los ucranianos en el peor de los casos o lo mismo que a los venezolanos o cubanos en el mejor?   Serías el primero en salir a la calle con una pancarta del Leopoldo López de turno a pedir la cabeza del que lo hiciera cuando te faltara la cocacola y no pudieras descargar nada de la tienda de apple ...

Fíjate lo que le han hecho por decir que tenían que pagar más impuestos ..... Imagínate hasta donde habrían llegado si dice que hay que nacionalizarles las empresas ....


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso es muy correcto y muy razonable, pero ¿qué impedirá a Rusia, o peor, a China convertirse en ese 'monstruo' que ahora pretenden derribar?
> 
> No nos engañemos, esto es la puta jungla. Y si cae el depredador principal, el hegemónico, entonces otro ocupará su lugar. Entonces ya no necesitará excusas, razones o sonoros discursos, hará según le antoje en su conveniencia. Y tendrá como excusa para depredar otras naciones, 'que estas estuvieron sirviendo al mal durante décadas y maltrataron innumerables pueblos y razas parasitándolos'.



Lo cual es cierto.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

Quiero decir que es una entrevista de 5 minutos sobre el cirquillo de la OTAN de este fin de semana. No querrás que le haga una entrevista exhaustiva y le pregunte hasta por las pelotillas de su culo, no?

Le ha preguntao por las referencias a China y solana ha dicho que no hay que tomarlo en serio, que es broma.   Y sobre la guerra y el otro ha dicho que lo mejor es un alto el fuego ..... 5 minutos no dan para más, una tontería y una chorrada. Hombre ... si esperas algo asi como "oye tu ... hijoputa ... por qué bombardeasteis la embajada china en belgrado?" ya te puedes ir olvidando. Entre otras porque querrá que vuelva más veces.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

No sabía yo que el Botones Sacarino llevaba gafas, nunca lo había visto.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

No tengo ni puta idea de quien ese pero mira:







Sabes? La gente habla y se hace fotos con la gente y no pasa nada. Se llama "trato social, convivencia, educación, cortesía" ... tiene muchos nombres.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

Hombre .. le ha hecho dos preguntas y el otro ha contestado. Es una entrevista, no una mazmorra de la inquisición.

A mi me ha servido mucho más que si le apretara. He visto que para Solana declarar enemigo a alguien es una broma sin importancia y que piensa que para perder una guerra, mejor pararla. A veces se consigue mucho más dando cuerda a la gente que tocándole los cojones. Otra prueba de la fina inteligencia de pablo.  

Hombre ... también entiendo que estas sutilezas no están al alcance del entendimiento de mucha gente que prefiere el trazo grueso y maleducado de los voxeros ...


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Puedes ponerte como quieras y ponerle las aletas estabilizadoras que te de la gana. Cuando tu lances una bomba de esas desde 500 metros de altura hacía abajo caera cerca de algo a lo que pueda dañar una de cada cuarenta veces siendo generoso y llegará a estar a distancia de soltarla una de cada veinte veces ... Esos drones no son armas de guerra, son tonterías improvisadas para hacer un video de tik tok como cuando la gente al principio de la pandemia hacía respiradores con impresoras 3D... Que si que quedaba muy voluntarioso y daba muchas esperanzas y tal pero como que no funcionaba.



Bueno, no me manejo con ilusiones, únicamente con datos empíricos.
Si quieres negar lo que se ve en vídeos, pues me parece fantástico.
Además de algarrobo, prometo conseguirte haloperidol.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Jul 2022)

Punto de vista, a la izquierda de Sacarino está el jefe de la CIA, a la derecha del jefe de la CIA está el botones.


----------



## Roedr (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.
> 
> Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal, nivel caida imperio romano Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.



Sí, en su lamidas de sable a los etarras y golpistas no era lúcidas, sino lucidísimas. A ver si un día acaba como merece. 

Por cierto, los admiradores del hijo de terrorista sois los gilipollas que han puesto a estas pájaras a robar nuestro dinero.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Bueno, no me manejo con ilusiones, únicamente con datos empíricos.
> Si quieres negar lo que se ve en vídeos, pues me parece fantástico.
> Además de algarrobo, prometo conseguirte haloperidol.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Acabaramos ... Que has visto un video o dos donde han lanzado una bomba de esas y ha funcionado. Me pregunto si también cuelgan en internet todas las veces que lo intentan y no consiguen nada o acaba el dron en el suelo??? Ahhh que eso no lo cuelgan, pues entonces estas contestado ya de sobra.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pablo, por muchas chorradas que te hayan contado Villarejo, Cospedal, Inda y Ana Rosa, es el político mas valiente, honrado y lúcido que ha dado este pais desde Julio Anguita.
> 
> Y ahora no se lo que viene, pero lo que está claro es que los tuyos tienen los días contaos. En los próximos 5-10 años la sustitución de élites en occidente va a ser brutal, nivel caida imperio romano Esto que está pasando ahora se va a llevar por delante todo el sistema tal y como lo conocemos. Qué vendrá? NPI.



No me ha contado nadie chorradas, he visto lo que dice...pero bueno, si eres "podemita", todos tenemos alguna...no te preocupes...bueno, un poco si...
Precisamente hay que luchar porque no sean las ideas socialistas y estatistas, que son las que nos han llevado siempre al hambre y destrucción


----------



## mapachën (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu si que eres estúpido, deberías salir de casa y dejar que la gente haga lo que le salga de los huevos, entre otras cosas, porque no vas a poder hacer nunca nada por evitarlo...intentalo, si hay narices



A ver… que me da que eres un adicto a los vuelos low cost… si son low cost, imagina que te haces un barcelona paris, es porque paris subvenciona a tu compañía aérea para que te estes unos días comiendo, bebiendo, gastando en hoteles etc… trata de coger un vuelo de negocios de ida y vuelta en el día, que te van a pegar un sartenazo de cojones.

Y si, los vuelos están más caros, y sospecho que las paradas por falta de personal y huelgas, son encubrimientos de vuelos altamente deficitarios.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Jul 2022)

Mirad qué guapo esto:









El problema de los misiles nucleares impredecibles


Reportaje multimedia - El problema de los misiles nucleares impredecibles basados en tecnología hipersónica.




stories.lavanguardia.com


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, en su lamidas de sable a los etarras y golpistas no era lúcidas, sino lucidísimas. A ver si un día acaba como merece.
> 
> Por cierto, los admiradores del hijo de terrorista sois los gilipollas que han puesto a estas pájaras a robar nuestro dinero.



Como sois los nacionalcatólicos franquistas ....


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Como lo haces? Yo con Yandex no puedo quitar la publicidad.



Con el navegador Brave, sin hacerle nada, no ves ni un solo anuncio en Burbuja. Para algunas webs no va bien, pero aquí es totalmente idóneo, mejor que el Firefox.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que en España las grandes empresas pagan menos por el Impuesto de Sociedades que las pequeñas y medianas?
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Tu artículo habla de deducciones y de la mal llamada "ingenieria fiscal", eso supone también un coste y lo terminan haciendo solo aquellas multinacionales y empresas gordas cuya presencia en España le es muy necesaria, es decir, las grandes, grandes...
Ahora bien, eso no refuta mi afirmación, no es cierto que en España, exista unas condiciones fiscales para hacer atractiva la presencia y la consiguiente inversión para una empresa "media", que es el punto principal.
No es cierto que en España exista una buena política a ese nivel, y eso se nota.
Me viene a la mente Estonia, que tiene un sistema supersencillo, te abres una empresa en 15 minutos en internet rellenando una fichita.
Durante el primer año, no pagas impuestos si lo que ganas lo reinviertes, con lo que, la diferencia es brutal para alguien que empieza un negocio, no me jodas.
Por cierto, que Estonia nos "ha cogido" ya en PIB, Estonia, que son 4 gatos....


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo cual es cierto.



En el caso de España no. Excepto cuando dejamos de ser una nación soberana para ingresar en el prostíbulo anglosajón. Nosotros exportábamos cultura, riqueza, religión y civilización, haciendo más prósperas a las ciudades de nuestras provincias de ultramar que nuestras propias ciudades peninsulares. La historia así lo describe.


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso es muy correcto y muy razonable, pero ¿qué impedirá a Rusia, o peor, a China convertirse en ese 'monstruo' que ahora pretenden derribar?
> 
> No nos engañemos, esto es la puta jungla. Y si cae el depredador principal, el hegemónico, entonces otro ocupará su lugar. Entonces ya no necesitará excusas, razones o sonoros discursos, hará según le antoje en su conveniencia. Y tendrá como excusa para depredar otras naciones, 'que estas estuvieron sirviendo al mal durante décadas y maltrataron innumerables pueblos y razas parasitándolos'.



Se olvida usted de la 'clave de bóveda': el sistema. El capitalismo, como llave de la jungla
está dando sus últimos estertores. Ya no será posible una solo líder hegemónico, sino varias
regiones geopolíticas entrelazadas económicamente.
No será jungla, sino red.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Jul 2022)

Todos los tiraflechas sois unos subcampeones rencorosos.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Acabaramos ... Que has visto un video o dos donde han lanzado una bomba de esas y ha funcionado. Me pregunto si también cuelgan en internet todas las veces que lo intentan y no consiguen nada o acaba el dron en el suelo??? Ahhh que eso no lo cuelgan, pues entonces estas contestado ya de sobra.



Ya te digo, no me manejo con el multiverso de posibilidades del Dr Strange, solo hago análisis de los vídeos que se ven, no los que imagino y los que no se ven.
Pero insisto, el haloperidol te puede ayudar a volver a la realidad, que aunque no te guste es la realidad.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A ver… que me da que eres un adicto a los vuelos low cost… si son low cost, imagina que te haces un barcelona paris, es porque paris subvenciona a tu compañía aérea para que te estes unos días comiendo, bebiendo, gastando en hoteles etc… trata de coger un vuelo de negocios de ida y vuelta en el día, que te van a pegar un sartenazo de cojones.
> 
> Y si, los vuelos están más caros, y sospecho que las paradas por falta de personal y huelgas, son encubrimientos de vuelos altamente deficitarios.
> 
> ...



El "secreto" de los vuelos "low cost" es que son compañías que tienen a los aviones continuamente volando, muchísimos vuelos, muchos destinos y con un montón de extras por pagar, que si la maleta, que si prioridad, que si una coca cola, que al final te tomas....
Esa es la razón por la que funciona el modelo, si lo piensas bien, es un modelo bestial, porque no te afecta tanto cuestiones como el combustible...que si, que si se va de madre se nota, nos ha jodido, pero la idea es una de las más brillantes de la última década en cuanto a negocios
La ruta que cojo más es Madrid Viena, para luego ir a Praga en tren, el verano pasado, para agosto, pagué 40 euros ida (la vuelta la hice por Berlín), este año, el mismo vuelo, 35...
Si, ocurre con Ryanair, pero si te buscas esas rutas con Iberia, Air Europa, que también la hacen a otras horas, te encuentras con precios de 60, 70 euros.
Si, si lo buscas ahora para volar en agosto te clavan, pero eso ocurre siempre.
Si la huelga afecta o no...te lo diré el miercoles, que me voy a Bulgaria, algún recado a los bulgaros? qué les digo? xD


----------



## piru (9 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Con el navegador Brave, sin hacerle nada, no ves ni un solo anuncio en Burbuja. Para algunas webs no va bien, pero aquí es totalmente idóneo, mejor que el Firefox.



Ya, yo tb entro aquí con Brave, pero le preguntaba al conforero cómo lo hacía con Yandex sin ver anauncios.


----------



## kelden (9 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El "secreto" de los vuelos "low cost" es que son compañías que tienen a los aviones continuamente volando, muchísimos vuelos, muchos destinos y con un montón de extras por pagar, que si la maleta, que si prioridad, que si una coca cola, que al final te tomas....
> Esa es la razón por la que funciona el modelo, si lo piensas bien, es un modelo bestial, porque no te afecta tanto cuestiones como el combustible...que si, que si se va de madre se nota, nos ha jodido, pero la idea es una de las más brillantes de la última década en cuanto a negocios
> La ruta que cojo más es Madrid Viena, para luego ir a Praga en tren, el verano pasado, para agosto, pagué 40 euros ida (la vuelta la hice por Berlín), este año, el mismo vuelo, 35...
> Si, ocurre con Ryanair, pero si te buscas esas rutas con Iberia, Air Europa, que también la hacen a otras horas, te encuentras con precios de 60, 70 euros.
> ...



Como sois los pobres .... cagüendios si coges el avión, coges el avión con dos cojones: primera clase, asiendo grande, pasillo ancho, buen servicio de azafatas y caterin y pagas lo que haga falta. El dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones ....   Lo que no puede ser es subirse en una lata de sardinas con alas con el resto de la horda colocados uno de cara y otro del revés ....   .... Cagüendios ... que ordinarios sois, que puto mal gusto teneis ....


----------



## mazuste (9 Jul 2022)

Los occidentales no son conscientes de que se han excedido con la expansión de la OTAN,
imitando a Napoleón y al Tercer Reich. Sus abultados presupuestos que transfieren riqueza
al complejo bélico no dan superioridad sobre los ejércitos rusos o chinos. Afortunadamente,
Estados Unidos y la OTAN no han aprendido nada desde Vietnam, Irak y Afganistán y siguen
quemando sus economías con deudas para hacer complejos sistemas de armas incapaces
de alcanzar sus objetivos estratégicos.


----------



## coscorron (9 Jul 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Ya te digo, no me manejo con el multiverso de posibilidades del Dr Strange, solo hago análisis de los vídeos que se ven, no los que imagino y los que no se ven.
> Pero insisto, el haloperidol te puede ayudar a volver a la realidad, que aunque no te guste es la realidad.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



Creo que ya esta bastante claro y no me merece la pena alargarlo más. Que has visto dos videos y en consecuencia colgar una granada de mortero de un dron comercial te parecen una buena táctica de combate. Mira esto también puede ser una buena forma de jugar al baloncesto .... no???


----------



## Loignorito (9 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se olvida usted de la 'clave de bóveda': el sistema. El capitalismo, como llave de la jungla
> está dando sus últimos estertores. Ya no será posible una solo líder hegemónico, sino varias
> regiones geopolíticas entrelazadas económicamente.
> No será jungla, sino red.



China es capitalista también, capitalismo de Estado disfrazado de comunismo. Y Rusia es capitalista. Aquí todo va de depredación del hombre por el hombre. Esa 'alianza de civilizaciones', ese 'mundo multipolar', va a durar poquísimo. A ver si nos creemos, por ejemplo, que a China le va a parecer bien el concepto 'Eurasia', que sería el esplendor de Europa unida a Rusia ¿A que no? ¿Y Rusia como lo verá cuando no queden anglosajones dando por saco? entonces los amigos se tornarán enemigos, pues al fin y al cabo, todos quieren comerse el pastel.

Pero mire, me gustaría poder ser optimista. Me encantaría ese mundo 'multipolar' donde todas las naciones viven en armonía y se terminan las guerras y los expolios. Qué bonito sería.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que ya esta bastante claro y no me merece la pena alargarlo más. Que has visto dos videos y en consecuencia colgar una granada de mortero de un dron comercial te parecen una buena táctica de combate. Mira esto también puede ser una buena forma de jugar al baloncesto .... no???









En la realidad Rusia combate los drones con STUPOR, no con ráfagas......
Necesitaron una tecnología de alto coste para evitar que le metieran morteros por el culo con drones de 1000 pavos comprados en Aliexpress.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El-Mano (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No pinta bien, ya preposicionaron partidos de extrema derecha con tiempo para capitalizar el inevitable descontento y desilusión que en las masas va a provocar la quiebra del sistema capitalista.
> 
> Nada nuevo tampoco, ya en los años 20 del siglo pasado ante una quiebra parecida del sistema se inventaron el fascismo y el nazismo como sucedáneos del verdadero socialismo que presentar a las masas enfurecidas, aunque la quiebra no era tan grave como la actual que añade superpoblación, junto a escasez de recursos y fin de la energía barata, más la crisis ecológica derivada.



Qué acertado esto de que 'preposicionaron partidos de extrema derecha...' y tal. Le falta darse cuenta de que hacen lo propio con la extrema izquierda. Y con la que no es extrema. Y con la que no es izquierda moderada. Que controlan todos los aspectos políticos, cojones. A ver si maduramos de una puta vez, que esto es el siglo XXI.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu artículo habla de deducciones y de la mal llamada "ingenieria fiscal", eso supone también un coste y lo terminan haciendo solo aquellas multinacionales y empresas gordas cuya presencia en España le es muy necesaria, es decir, las grandes, grandes...
> Ahora bien, eso no refuta mi afirmación, no es cierto que en España, exista unas condiciones fiscales para hacer atractiva la presencia y la consiguiente inversión para una empresa "media", que es el punto principal.
> No es cierto que en España exista una buena política a ese nivel, y eso se nota.
> Me viene a la mente Estonia, que tiene un sistema supersencillo, te abres una empresa en 15 minutos en internet rellenando una fichita.
> ...





La desigualdad en el impuesto de Sociedades: las grandes empresas pagan hasta una cuarta parte que las pymes

Saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como sois los pobres .... cagüendios si coges el avión, coges el avión con dos cojones: primera clase, asiendo grande, pasillo ancho, buen servicio de azafatas y caterin y pagas lo que haga falta. El dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones ....   Lo que no puede ser es subirse en una lata de sardinas con alas con el resto de la horda colocados uno de cara y otro del revés ....   .... Cagüendios ... que ordinarios sois, que puto mal gusto teneis ....



Bueno, pero salgo de casa....


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues no, es un farsante nivel dios, no ha hecho o ha intentado al menos mejorar la situación de los remeros, ni derogar reforma laboral, ni ley mordaza, ni meter mano a las eléctricas, ni un impuesto a la banca, ni ..... No sigo.
> Vino a asaltar el cielo y asalto el sillón, pero que se puede esperar de un tipo que dijo , no hay alternativa a la economía de libre mercado, en un tono casi de súplica al capital.
> Y extensivo a todos los de podemos, ni uno se salva, si julio Anguita viviera les correría a gorrazos.



Vamos a ver, aquí y en todo occidente se presentan pequeños partidos marxistas-leninistas. Los unicos que sacan algo son los del PKK griego.
La peña hasta que esto no caiga prefiere el futbol , agachar la cabeza, cobrar y callar. Caundo pinten bastos ya veremos.

Iglesias no mintio, nunca dijo que iba a cambiar el sistema solo a hacerlo un pelin más justo. Y solo por eso le han montado de todo. Ojo el tio se equivoco en lo de la casita, yo entonces estaba en podemos vote qeu se fuera. ¿ por la casita ? Pues en realidad :

1.- 25% por la casita, si te alejas del comun no ves como anda la calle.

2.- 75% vi que no era lo suficientemente listo para cambiar demasiado. La casita era darle material a los de arriba, un material que le seguiria siempre. La envidia es poderosa, y bien achuchada la hostia. Les regalo una baza espectacular, así que clave que no era tan listo. Viendo la "sucesora" que intento dejar en el cargo , tenia razon.

Podemos se equivoco, cuando cercaron a Iglesias en su casa, debio salir y decir o esta gente va para el trullo o el gobierno cae mañana. No puede ser que el vicepresidente no pueda salir libremente de su casa. No lo hicieron. Y eso no es saltar la banca, es defenderse. Aquí si no te defiendes estas fuera.

Los "puristas" son en el fondo inmovilistas, a mi me la pela el nombre del partido, la bandera, o el himno. Eso para despues, Iglesias ha consegido algo, que durante unos años los que siempre pisan sin miramientos tuvieran miedo. Miedo de tener que pagar lo mismo que paga cualquier obrero , o cualquier autonomo. Pero solo con eso se demostro la mierda que hay por debajo.

Voto siempre, porque es lo que se permite. Y no les doy el placer de votar a alguien que no moleste. Iglesias molestaba, eso ha queda bien claro. Los hechos son tozudos, no se movilizan contra ti cuando estas en nomina. Pero fue una oportunidad perdida, el tio se aburrio y se piro cuando le amenazaron a el y a la familia. Para estas cosas tienes que estar solo , y aceptar que puede ser un viaje solo de ida, te tiene que merecer la pena y jugartela. No fue el caso. Con todo eso el 90% de las veces el que cumple todos los requisistos acaba muerto o muy jodido, pero a veces cambia las cosas, y en el 10% cambia mucho las cosas.

Es facil criticar, pero los riesgos los corre el que torea. No el que jalea desde la grada.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La desigualdad en el impuesto de Sociedades: las grandes empresas pagan hasta una cuarta parte que las pymes
> 
> Saludos.



Lee otra vez lo que he puesto, anda


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Podemos se equivoco, cuando cercaron a Iglesias en su casa, debio salir y decir o esta gente va para el trullo o el gobierno cae mañana. No puede ser que el vicepresidente no pueda salir libremente de su casa. No lo hicieron. Y eso no es saltar la banca, es defenderse. Aquí si no te defiendes estas fuera.



Ostras, en ese momento estábamos todos encerrados.....y tu con lo de "que no pueda salir "libremente"?? lo dices de coña, verdad?


----------



## Zhukov (10 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ya, yo tb entro aquí con Brave, pero le preguntaba al conforero cómo lo hacía con Yandex sin ver anauncios.



Instala AdGuard Adblocker. Vamos, creo que me lo instaló Yandex por defecto al configurarlo.


----------



## kelden (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ostras, *en ese momento estábamos todos encerrados.*....y tu con lo de "que no pueda salir "libremente"?? lo dices de coña, verdad?



Pues los que rodeaban su casa no .... allí estaban a todas horas dando la chapa ...


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ostras, en ese momento estábamos todos encerrados.....y tu con lo de "que no pueda salir "libremente"?? lo dices de coña, verdad?



¿ tu eres tonto, o te lo haces ?

¿En que puto pais una banda de fascistoides pueden rodear la casa privada del vicepresidente meses ?

Era la libertad, joder cojonudo, ¿ porque no se podia uno mover por Madrid hace unos dias ? ¿ porque te cuecen a hostias a 300000m de todos los demas si les silbas ?






AUDIOS; elecciones 2016 Ferreras (La SEXTA) sobre la falsa cuenta de Iglesias: “Inda, voy con ello, pero es demasiado burdo”


Inda Saco en la SEXTA informacion FALSA contra pablo iglesias y contra PODEMOS dias antes de las elecciones de 2016 , ahora salen los audios en los que incluso Ferreras decia que todo eso era mentira pero que le dio permiso para decirlo; Aqui dentro tenéis los Audios de Ferreras , INDA y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dabuti (10 Jul 2022)

A ver los futbolistas, los baloncestistas u otros Ucros...que medio Hollywood estuvo en Normandía, Corea o Vietnam según nos cuentan.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lee otra vez lo que he puesto, anda




Lee otra vez tú lo que pongo yo, anda.

Saludos.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En serio... si no te das cuenta de que Putin es un HDP total es que te falta un hervor. Es imposible llegar al poder que tiene sin serlo. Menudo rastro de cadáveres tiene el personaje. Eso no le quita razones en esta guerra, ni reconocimiento de su indudable astucia, pero es infantil ofenderse por llamar a lo blanco, blanco.



Biden ha estado promoviendo la guerra y el caos sin que su país ganara nada a cambio pero forrándose él y sus amiguetes, Putin ha destruido todo lo que le obstruía el camino, y en el viaje Rusia ha salido de un agujero peor del que está Ucrania actualmente. Es como comparar a Fernando el Católico con Isabel I de Inglatera, ambois sin escrúpulos pero con objetivos y métodos opuestos.


----------



## dabuti (10 Jul 2022)

Ecclestone defendió a Putino.









La surrealista disculpa de Bernie Ecclestone tras defender a Putin y la invasión de Ucrania


El expresidente de la F1 aseguró que estaba dispuesto a recibir una bala por Vladimir Putin




www.20minutos.es


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ tu eres tonto, o te lo haces ?
> 
> ¿En que puto pais una banda de fascistoides pueden rodear la casa privada del vicepresidente meses ?
> 
> Era la libertad, joder cojonudo, ¿ porque no se podia uno mover por Madrid hace unos dias ? ¿ porque te cuecen a hostias a 300000m de todos los demas si les silbas ?



Como la de cualquier persona, sea el vicepresidente, sea un currito...o un político "del PP"...
Lo que me llama la atención es que hagas ese énfasis en la "libertad del vicepresidente", justo en un momento donde el deporte nacional era tocar los cojones a Madrid con las "fases", que se nos olvida....


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Biden ha estado promoviendo la guerra y el caos sin que su país ganara nada a cambio pero forrándose él y sus amiguetes, Putin ha destruido todo lo que le obstruía el camino, y en el viaje Rusia ha salido de un agujero peor del que está Ucrania actualmente. Es como comparar a Fernando el Católico con Isabel I de Inglatera, ambois sin escrúpulos pero con objetivos y métodos opuestos.



sí, algo así.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como la de cualquier persona, sea el vicepresidente, sea un currito...o un político "del PP"...
> Lo que me llama la atención es que hagas ese énfasis en la "libertad del vicepresidente", justo en un momento donde el deporte nacional era tocar los cojones a Madrid con las "fases", que se nos olvida....



No engañas a nadie y a mi pues menos. Tu eres simplemente un fascistoide más. Os creis que las "libertad" es solo para vosotros.

Y no , no era cualquier persona era la que representa al pais. Por elección popular, de esa que tampoco tienen importancia cuando no ganais.

Como esto es el hilo de otra cosa, pues aquí lo dejo. Y haciendo uso de mi libertad te paso al ignore, por fascistoide y cansino. 

Para mitines malos , ya tengo la Tv que pongo poco.

------------------

Más ataques masivos de cohetes de los artilleros rusos , la falta de munición en twitter no parece afectarles tampoco.


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como sois los nacionalcatólicos franquistas ....



Somos gente de provecho. Con oficio y beneficio.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lee otra vez tú lo que pongo yo, anda.
> 
> Saludos.











España es un infierno fiscal que no tiene fin


Aunque parezca increíble, los españoles se han convertido en los mayores pagadores de impuestos de la Unión Europea, sin apenas darse cuenta, porque a menudo las instituciones públicas han ido subiendo las tasas impositivas sin consultarles y de manera dispar en las diferentes regiones del país...




 www.elespanol.com


----------



## kelden (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> España es un infierno fiscal que no tiene fin
> 
> 
> Aunque parezca increíble, los españoles se han convertido en los mayores pagadores de impuestos de la Unión Europea, sin apenas darse cuenta, porque a menudo las instituciones públicas han ido subiendo las tasas impositivas sin consultarles y de manera dispar en las diferentes regiones del país...
> ...




Cuando leo "el gobierno socialcomunista de Pedro Sánchez" dejo de leer. No es serio ....   De todas formas que sepas que Alemania recauda un 45 % del PIB en impuestos. Francia un 49%. España un 33 %. O sea, los de El Español mienten como bellacos, España no es el pais de Europa donde más impuestos se pagan ni de lejos, sobre todo los florentinos y botines.

Lo que no acabo de entender yo es porque siempre os estais inventando fábulas para echar mierda por la boca.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> España es un infierno fiscal que no tiene fin
> 
> 
> Aunque parezca increíble, los españoles se han convertido en los mayores pagadores de impuestos de la Unión Europea, sin apenas darse cuenta, porque a menudo las instituciones públicas han ido subiendo las tasas impositivas sin consultarles y de manera dispar en las diferentes regiones del país...
> ...




Infierno fiscal para los de abajo, los de arriba es otra historia.

Eres tú el que tiene que volver otra vez a leer.

Saludos.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

¿Eso se habia visto alguna vez en una guerra?


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso es muy correcto y muy razonable, pero ¿qué impedirá a Rusia, o peor, a China convertirse en ese 'monstruo' que ahora pretenden derribar?



China si sufriese un bloqueo como el que sufre Rusia, implosionaria, son demasiados y viven de fabricar mierdas para los paises occidentales, volverian a sus guerras civiles, señores de la guerra e inundaciones periodicas de los rios, hambrunas y epidemias, *si la China comunista deja de crecer, entra en decadencia.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jul 2022)

En el buen artículo de Moon of Alabama "Drinking The Kool-Aid' On The War In Ukraine" que se ha colgado hace unas páginas, está enlazado el siguiente video que, por si a alguien se le ha pasado, vuelvo a poner (tiene subtítulos):



En él, el Coronel Markus Reisner, jefe de Desarrollo e Investigación de la Theresan Military Academy (una de las academias militares más antiguas del mundo) explica qué esperar en el Donbass después de la caída (liberación) de Lugansk.... habla de la operación desde el 3 de Abril al 3 de Julio, la importancia del movimiento en Popasnaya, lo que se ha comentado en el hilo tantas veces del poco interés de los rusos en cerrar el caldero, si no más bien interés en atraer más y más fuerzas ucranianas con sus juguetitos occidentales, para destruirlos ahí bien cerca de la retaguardia rusa. 
Analiza cuatro factores: terreno, tiempo o tempo, información y fuerza. ¿Donde situarán las lineas de defensa los ucranianos? ¿harán los rusos una "pausa operacional" para reagruparse o seguirán atacando? ¿donde harán el esfuerzo principal? ¿que ratio de fuerzas hay entre los dos ejércitos? (aquí es donde entra el gráfico que interesó para el artículo de MoA, citando a Clausewitz...).
Un report con un punto de vista muy neutral, muy profesional, al final hace un sentido homenaje y recuerdo a un ucraniano amigo suyo, un capitán muerto en Severodonetsk:



edito:

Y de regalo este otro video también muy fresquito:


----------



## pemebe (10 Jul 2022)

*Un buen resumen para la situación actual

Zelensky: las armas occidentales son insuficientes para derrotar a Rusia*

Probablemente aspira a una ayuda militar aún mayor en vista del colapso de su ejército en el Donbass. Ciertamente, el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, no se anduvo con rodeos al afirmar ayer que la importante ayuda militar que Estados Unidos y los aliados de la OTAN proporcionan a Ucrania no es suficiente para derrotar a Rusia.

*"Estados Unidos está ayudando a Ucrania, ayudando mucho, pero no es suficiente para ganar"*, dijo Zelenskyy a la CNN afirmando que Ucrania no quiere que otros países luchen en su territorio, pero subrayó que Estados Unidos, como economía mundial, puede ayudar a Ucrania tanto con armas como con finanzas e influir en las decisiones de otros países europeos para que la apoyen mejor.

Confirmando los recelos que empiezan a circular cada vez con más fuerza en Washington y en los círculos militares estadounidenses sobre el apoyo armamentístico a Kiev, *el general James McConville, jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE.UU., declaró la semana pasada que al gobierno ucraniano le gustaría tener helicópteros de ataque y sistemas de defensa antimisiles, pero que cuantos más sistemas de armas reciban los ucranianos de EE.UU. y sus aliados, "más pedirán".*

Kiev ya ha recibido de Estados Unidos armas por valor de 8.000 millones de dólares (incluidos los 400 millones de dólares revelados hoy, que incluyen 4 lanzacohetes HIMARS más, 1.000 cartuchos de artillería de 155 mm, 3 vehículos tácticos, sistemas de radar, piezas de repuesto y otros equipos militares), pero es difícil incluso para Estados Unidos (como han admitido fuentes de la inteligencia militar) saber qué ha pasado con los equipos entregados, en medio de rumores de tratos ilícitos de armas y de corrupción en los aparatos militares ucranianos que se supone que los manejan.

El 6 de julio, Zelensky había anunciado su intención de desplegar equipos "básicos" contra los ataques con misiles en todo el país en el transcurso de este año, y pidió la "comprensión" de los aliados occidentales para dotar al país de los equipos modernos necesarios para ello. *"Es una tarea primordial para nuestro Estado", dijo, "dar una seguridad básica a los ucranianos, una protección básica contra los ataques con misiles ya este año. Pero el cumplimiento de esta tarea no depende sólo de nosotros, sino también de que nuestros aliados comprendan nuestras necesidades básicas",* dijo Zelensky.

Tras el anuncio del suministro de dos baterías de misiles de defensa antiaérea NASAMS, ahora el presidente ucraniano parece pedir a los aliados, y especialmente a Estados Unidos, un "escudo" contra los misiles balísticos y de crucero, probablemente basado en sistemas del tipo Patriot o THAAD, por valor de miles de millones de dólares, para proteger todo el territorio ucraniano y capaz de alcanzar objetivos incluso en el espacio aéreo ruso, con las consiguientes implicaciones político-estratégicas.

El 27 de junio, fuentes de prensa en Washington habían anticipado la voluntad de la administración Biden de suministrar a Ucrania sistemas antiaéreos avanzados NASAMS y complejos de artillería adicionales, obuses M777 y lanzacohetes de campaña múltiples.

*Los problemas de Zelensky no sólo tienen que ver con las armas, sino también con el consenso interno para la guerra, especialmente en el frente de la conscripción masiva.*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, pidió el 6 de julio que se informara sobre la decisión anunciada por el Ministerio de Defensa de impedir que los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años salgan de su residencia sin un permiso especial del distrito militar local, temiendo que muchos traten de esconderse para escapar del reclutamiento masivo, especialmente después de las informaciones aparecidas en los periódicos estadounidenses de que se han enviado al frente en el Donbass tropas formadas por reclutas mal armados y sin formación.

"He dado instrucciones al Ministro de Defensa, al Jefe del Estado Mayor y al Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas para que me informen de todos los detalles relativos a la decisión de aprobar el procedimiento de obtención de determinados permisos para reclutas y reservistas", dijo Zelensky. El anuncio causó una gran controversia en Ucrania y el presidente reaccionó ayer por la tarde pidiendo al Estado Mayor del Ejército que no tome tales medidas sin consultarle en el futuro.

*Ciertamente los rusos han mostrado muchas armas occidentales recuperadas de las posiciones ucranianas tomadas en el Donbass y otras grandes cantidades que dicen haber destruido o capturado.*

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Konashenkov, anunció hoy que en la región costera de Odessa, las fuerzas rusas destruyeron dos instalaciones del sistema de misiles antibuque Harpoon enviadas desde el Reino Unido, mientras que tras un "ataque de alta precisión" de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas en la ciudad de Kramatorsk, en la región de Donetsk, se destruyeron dos lanzadores del sistema de misiles balísticos de corto alcance Tochka-U (SS21 Scarab) y se eliminaron "más de 150 nacionalistas".

El 6 de julio, los rusos anunciaron que habían destruido dos lanzadores de cohetes de campaña múltiples HIMARS estadounidenses suministrados al ejército ucraniano, junto con un gran depósito de municiones cerca de Soledar. Cerca de la aldea de Malotaranovi, en la República Popular de Donetsk, fueron destruidos dos lanzacohetes Himars y dos depósitos de munición asociados a ellos con misiles de precisión disparados desde aviones", había dicho Konashenkov.

Los ucranianos habrían dispuesto de ocho HIMARS más los cuatro anunciados hoy que llegarán en las próximas semanas. Konashenkov también reivindicó la destrucción de un gran depósito de municiones ucraniano en la línea del frente, cerca de la ciudad de Soledar, en el que supuestamente se detonaron 1.500 proyectiles de artillería y 100 cohetes antitanque "de fabricación extranjera". Además, la defensa rusa afirma que uno de sus cazas Su-35 derribó dos helicópteros de ataque Mi-24 y un caza Su-25 ucraniano durante un combate aéreo en el sur de Ucrania.

*"Si el flujo de armas occidentales hacia Ucrania pone en peligro nuestra situación estratégica y nuestra defensa, entonces tomaremos medidas serias"*, dijo el embajador ruso en el Reino Unido, Andrei Kelin, en una entrevista con la agencia de noticias Reuters tras la dimisión del primer ministro Boris Johnson.

El 4 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, reveló que Ucrania ya había recibido más de 28.000 toneladas de armas y municiones de países occidentales.

*"El Occidente colectivo, con la esperanza de ampliar el conflicto en Ucrania, continúa con las entregas de armas a gran escala al régimen de Kiev"*, dijo Shoigu. "*Según los datos disponibles, una parte de las armas extranjeras suministradas por Occidente a Ucrania se extiende por la región de Oriente Medio y también acaba en el mercado negro"*, subrayó el ministro.

El 27 de junio, Oleg Morozov, diputado de la Duma Estatal de Rusia Unida, había declarado que los suministros de sistemas de defensa antimisiles a Ucrania "nos obligarán a lanzar ataques preventivos contra las líneas de suministro y entrega y los puntos de despliegue de la defensa antimisiles".

En cuanto a los últimos suministros de armas occidentales, además de los anticipados hoy por EE.UU. (aquí está la lista completa de la ayuda militar proporcionada hasta ahora9ra por EE.UU. a Ucrania), en Berlín la Unión Cristianodemócrata (ChdU) y la Unión Socialcristiana (CSU), en oposición al gobierno, exigen que Alemania proporcione a Ucrania 200 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Fuchs, que están en servicio en su ejército desde 1979. La solicitud fue presentada al Bundestag. Según informa el diario "Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung", *el jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa alemán, el general Eberhard Zorn, ya ha descartado que los Fuchs puedan ser entregados a Ucrania, ya que el ejército alemán dispone de 825 de estos blindados en diferentes versiones. "Necesitamos estos vehículos y, por el momento, no veo ninguna posibilidad de entregarlos" a Ucrania.*

Hasta la fecha, los Países Bajos han entregado ayuda militar por valor de más de 172,7 millones de euros a Ucrania. Así lo anunció ayer la ministra de Defensa holandesa, Kajsa Ollongren, en una carta dirigida a la Cámara de Representantes, según informa Nos. Ollongren aseguró que el gobierno holandés seguirá esforzándose por seguir apoyando a Ucrania.

El ministro de Defensa añadió que otros tres obuses blindados Pzh-2000 (en la foto superior, ejemplos del ejército italiano) llegarán desde los Países Bajos, además de los cinco ya suministrados a Kiev. Los Países Bajos, junto con Alemania (que ha suministrado otros 7 Pzh-2000), proporcionarán la formación necesaria a los artilleros ucranianos.

*Ollongren también explicó que la prestación de ayuda militar por ahora tiene repercusiones "aceptables" para el ejército holandés, pero añadió que cada vez es más difícil reponer las armas suministradas a los ucranianos debido al "aumento de la demanda mundial, que se traduce en plazos de entrega más largos y precios más altos".

Un problema que, en realidad, afecta ya a casi todas las fuerzas armadas europeas. *3 de julio El nuevo primer ministro de Australia, Anthony Albanese, prometió hoy aumentar el apoyo militar a Ucrania, incluyendo la entrega de nuevos vehículos blindados, durante el primer viaje a Kiev de un jefe de gobierno australiano. "Australia anunciará hoy otros 100 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, con lo que nuestro apoyo total ascenderá a casi 390 millones de dólares", dijo durante una conferencia de prensa con el Presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky en Kiev.

Albanese dijo que Canberra proporcionará "14 vehículos blindados más y otros 20 vehículos protegidos Bushmaster", así como drones y asistencia a los guardias fronterizos ucranianos.

El 29 de junio, el Ministro de Defensa noruego, Bjorn Arild Gram, anunció que donaría tres lanzacohetes de campaña múltiple M270 mediante una colaboración con el Reino Unido, que ha devuelto a la condición operativa tres de los 12 lanzacohetes almacenados del Ejército noruego. Oslo ya ha suministrado a Kiev unos 20 obuses de artillería autopropulsada M109 de 155 mm.

El 5 de julio, Gran Bretaña se comprometió a enviar a Ucrania 10 nuevos sistemas de artillería autopropulsada, afirmando que los nuevos suministros de armas y municiones "llegarán en los próximos días y semanas". Se trataría de obuses AS90 de 155 mm, de los que el ejército británico emplea unos 90 en tres regimientos y para entrenamiento y formación, mientras que casi otros tantos estarían en reserva y potencialmente a disposición de Kiev.

Tras la caída de Lisichansk, algunos analistas estadounidenses y británicos habían especulado con la posibilidad de que los rusos frenaran temporalmente su ofensiva en el este de Ucrania para reorganizar sus fuerzas de cara al ataque a Slovyansk y Kramatorsk.

*Una "pausa operativa" prevista por el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, descaradamente "militante" del lado de los ucranianos) que no se traduciría en "un cese completo de las hostilidades con las fuerzas rusas comprometidas en acciones ofensivas a escala relativamente pequeña mientras buscan establecer las condiciones para operaciones ofensivas más significativas" y reconstruir el poder de combate necesario.*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también había anunciado que *"las unidades que han estado en misiones de combate... están tomando medidas para recuperar sus capacidades de combate". Los soldados tienen la oportunidad de descansar, recibir cartas y paquetes de casa",* reza el comunicado, citado por la agencia de noticias estatal rusa Tass.

Hoy, sin embargo, *los informes ucranianos indican que las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques de artillería al sur de Barvinkovo, bombardearon Nikopol y Novopavlivka, así como varios asentamientos al noroeste de Slovyansk. Ataques que indicarían un intento de rodear Barvinkovo desde el este y avanzar hacia el sureste en dirección a Slovyansk.

"Hay una posibilidad realista de que el objetivo táctico inmediato de Rusia sea Siversk"*, en Donetsk, *"mientras sus fuerzas tratan de avanzar hacia su objetivo operativo más probable de la zona urbana de Sloviansk y Kramatorsk",* reza la actualización de hoy del boletín de la inteligencia británica.

En esa zona, según fuentes de la milicia de la República Popular de Luhansk citadas por TASS, un convoy que transportaba "mercenarios" georgianos que luchaban junto a las tropas de Kiev fue destruido cerca de Seversk. La fuente añadió que *"los mercenarios se estaban retirando en coches y furgonetas cuando fueron alcanzados por la artillería"*. El convoy fue incendiado y al menos 30 personas murieron.

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó de que las tropas rusas siguen avanzando en el frente de Bakhmut. La pausa de los rusos parece haber sido muy breve también debido a la llegada de fuerzas frescas para reemplazar a las unidades que habían participado durante mucho tiempo en las batallas de Severdonetsk y Lysychansk.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Infierno fiscal para los de abajo, los de arriba es otra historia.
> 
> Eres tú el que tiene que volver otra vez a leer.
> 
> Saludos.



No, eres tú el que tiene que entender lo que digo, pero bueno, si no quieres, no se puede hacer nada


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando leo "el gobierno socialcomunista de Pedro Sánchez" dejo de leer. No es serio ....   De todas formas que sepas que Alemania recauda un 45 % del PIB en impuestos. Francia un 49%. España un 33 %. O sea, los de El Español mienten como bellacos, España no es el pais de Europa donde más impuestos se pagan ni de lejos, sobre todo los florentinos y botines.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender yo es porque siempre os estais inventando fábulas para echar mierda por la boca.



Tienes que ver el esfuerzo discal, no es lo mismo un 45 % en Alemania, con una renta mayor claramente, que un 33 en España, se trata de hacer cuentas, no es difícil.
Pero es que lo que digo es que, si comparas lo de aquí con el caso de Estonia, "curiosamente", hablando de un país que nos ha superado pues dice mucho
De todas formas, fijate lo que te digo, mejor inventar fábulas que maneras de joder a la gente


----------



## kelden (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tienes que ver el esfuerzo discal, no es lo mismo un 45 % en Alemania, con una renta mayor claramente, que un 33 en España, se trata de hacer cuentas, no es difícil.
> Pero es que lo que digo es que, si comparas lo de aquí con el caso de Estonia, "curiosamente", hablando de un país que nos ha superado pues dice mucho
> De todas formas, fijate lo que te digo, mejor inventar fábulas que maneras de joder a la gente



No me vengas con historias. El español miente. Así de simple. Lo que dice ese tio en ese artículo es MENTIRA.


----------



## troperker (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso es seguro, no tengo la menor duda. O Rusia responde de forma contundente, o la OTAN/USA va a meter de todo en Ucrania.
> 
> USA necesita ganar esta guerra para mantener su imperio, y escalará todo lo que sea necesario. Incluso si Rusia tira alguna nuclear en Europa, a USA se la suda con tal de mantenernos como vasallos.



pues es mejor que metan de todo en ucrania
es mas facil atacar todo en ucrania que en diferentes lugares en europa

los rusos estan llevando una guerra contra un pais con arsenales y armas en mayor cantidad y soldados que muchos paises de europa

rusia perdono la vida de muchos soldados de ucrania en los primeros dias
si hubieran atacado los cuarteles y las zonas donde dormian muchos soldados nunca hubiera despertado mas
rusia penso que buena parte de los soldados no lucharian
algunos no lo hicieron pero la mayoria si dirigidos por azov etc
y con tantas trincheras ha sido muy dificil

pero tampoco han mandado mucho soldados los rusos contra cientos de miles de ucranianos
miremos eeuu en sus guerra contra paises pobres sin muchas armas y equipos
eeuu mas de 500 000 soldados para sus guerra con paises pobres
y paises practicamente deserticos

no creo que francia inglaterra incluso alemania juntos hubieran podido contra ucrania

espero ver abrahams leopard etc
aunque los abrahams estaran cada ciertas horas en mantenimiento
jajaja
la cantidad de abrahams apache en mantenimiento en guerra de irak afganistan era enorme

si los rusos hubieran enviado sistemas portatiles y atgm a los afganos eeuu no hubiera podido sostener esa guerra
los rusos siempre han sido tontos en este aspecto o no les intereso el asunto
y es que firman acuerdos que no les combiene y eso teniendo ventaja

creo que ahora que ya estan rotos los acuerdos
rusia deberia dar armas a muchos grupos para que atquen a soldados en diferntes paises en medio oriente

esperemos a ver como avanzan los planes de cada grupo
una lastima por los civiles en ucrania


----------



## troperker (10 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo al leer el artículo. Si Rusia no puede gastar 20 putos Iskander de los cientos y cientos que deberían tener en follarse esos puentes, apaga y vamonos



pero que tan dificil es pensar un poco
cada semana rusia lanza unas decenas de misiles balisticos o crucero

sino destruye los puentes es porque no quiere
jajajaja

si como quieren es desnasificar o desmilitarizar ucrania
pues que mejor que vengan todos los que pueden atacar a los rusos en ciertas zonas y asi los soldados rusos machacan a los ucranianos
por todos los videos que se han visto hay toda una masacre de soldados de ucrania
nadie en el mundo libre habla de bajas ucranianas son enormes o de la cantidad de desertores que tienen

despues de dos meses de guerra en la prensa del mundo libre se decia que rusia habia perdido mas de 30 mil hombres
que no tenian ya gasolina municiones etc
jajajaajaj
en ese mundo libre meten unas enormes mentiras a la poblacion
me acuerdo cuando decian que argelia enviaria mas gas o qatar o eeuu
pero no informan a su poblacion de cuato producen cada uno de esos paises y de como se enviaria mas gas
jajajaaj
ahora han pasado mas de 4 meses y la cantidad de bajas rusas son segun ucrania mas 35 mil
joder si al inicio ya tenian decenas de miles de bajas los rusos segun fuentes de ucrania estaban en mas de 30 mil
ahora ya deberian tener 80 mil bajas y parece que no es asi
jajaja

a rusia debe machacar a la mayor cantidad de soldados de ucrania en una zona
porque solo ha enviado decenas de miles a ciertas zonas
atacar mas es ocupar mas territorio usar mas soldados equipos y por lo tanto tener mas bajas al tener mas grupos dispersos

rusia esta simplemente aguantando atacando todo lo que envien y esperando
y claro rusia tiene bajas es una guerra acaso es hollywood donde un soldado tipo rambo elimina una base el solo

jajajaa
es lo malo de las peliculas de hollw¿ywood

muchas personas creo que ni han visto las guerras de irak afganistan o conflictos en mali etc


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, eres tú el que tiene que entender lo que digo, pero bueno, si no quieres, no se puede hacer nada




Claro que entiendo lo que estás diciendo.

Estás diciendo una mentira y una solemne tontería defendiendo que las grandes empresas tienen la misma presión fiscal que los pequeños empresarios y autónomos ¿ves como lo entiendo a la perfección?

Saludos.


----------



## raptors (10 Jul 2022)

*Lo que es estar mal* y de malas...



> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)

No se podia saber


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

En el G-20, EEUU y caniches, querían aislar a Lavrov... fila de diplomáticos, 
haciendo cola pacientemente para poder hablar con Lavrov. Tomen nota.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

Dicen que Rusia está preocupada por la escalada de los ejércitos occidentales, 
especialmente les preocupa el ejército canadiense recientemente actualizado.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

Discriminación sana

*Protestas en París por la negativa del Gobierno a acoger en albergues semivacíos destinados a ucranianos a refugiados de otros países*

Publicado:10 jul 2022 02:39 GMT
"Es fundamental que estas instalaciones sean permanentes y accesibles para la gente de la calle, sea cual sea su nacionalidad", exigen los activistas.





Varias tiendas de campaña de migrantes en París, Francia, el 21 de mayo de 2022.Directphoto Collection / Legion-Media
París fue escenario este sábado de una manifestación multitudinaria contra la negativa de las autoridades estatales a abrir los centros reservados para los inmigrantes ucranianos –que *están parcialmente vacíos*– a personas sin hogar procedentes de otros países.
La decisión del Gobierno fue condenada por el Ayuntamiento de París, así como por nueve asociaciones, entre ellas Médicos del Mundo y Utopía 56, que *convocaron a varios centenares de personas* para marchar desde el mayor centro de acogida de la capital francesa hasta la prefectura de la Región parisina, también conocida como La isla de Francia, informa la prensa local.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jul 2022)

EE UU se consolida como primer proveedor de gas a España, en detrimento de Argelia


El gigante norteamericano ya aporta el 35% del combustible consumido, frente al 25% del país norteafricano




elpais.com


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

¿Recordáis la presunta mayor reserva de oro del mundo hallada en Uganda? pues ahora, agarráos: Turquía acaba de descubrir la segunda mayor reserva de tierras raras del mundo. Y eso lo cambia todo

Vivimos en una era llena de 'casualidades'.


----------



## pgas (10 Jul 2022)

*A la caza de armas: el NASAMS noruego podría cambiar el rumbo del NWO*

*Vlad Shlepchenko*

*Un arma para las guerras centradas en la red *

Hasta ahora, la mayor parte de los suministros de armas a Kyiv han sido sistemas de fabricación soviética, así como sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos y antitanque. Los aliados occidentales entregaron a los ucranianos armas para uso individual o conocidas y dominadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
NASAMS es un arma de un nivel fundamentalmente diferente. Estos complejos fueron creados por los europeos para ellos mismos y para su concepto de guerra centrada en redes. Su aparición en el campo de batalla es otro, y un gran paso hacia la guerra directa entre Rusia y la OTAN.
NASAMS significa "Sistema avanzado de misiles tierra-aire de Noruega". Fue creado por la empresa de defensa noruega Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace y el gigante estadounidense Raytheon.

Como ya se señaló, los europeos hicieron el sistema teniendo en cuenta sus propios detalles. A diferencia del concepto soviético de defensa aérea (heredado por Rusia), que se basa en sistemas de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) basados en tierra, el enfoque occidental pone en primer plano a los poderosos aviones de combate. Con esto en mente, los diseñadores noruegos y estadounidenses crearon una plataforma terrestre que permite disparar misiles desde tierra, que normalmente utilizan los aviones.





La batería NASAMS se puede equipar con módulos móviles y estacionarios.

El complejo en sí es bastante joven: el desarrollo de la primera generación de NASAMS comenzó a principios de los 90, después de que los expertos occidentales entendieran la esencia de las guerras centradas en la red. Esta comprensión se refleja en la arquitectura del complejo: los lanzadores y el radar están separados de los centros de control. Gracias a esto, los operadores de NASAMS pueden trabajar en objetivos aéreos sin temor a represalias.
Incluso si el enemigo detecta desde dónde se lanzó el misil o utiliza con éxito munición anti-radar, en el peor de los casos, solo se destruirá una parte del hardware. Los especialistas que operan el sistema permanecerán sanos y salvos y, según la situación, abandonarán el área peligrosa o activarán radares y lanzadores de respaldo y continuarán la batalla. Es gracias a este diseño que el complejo tiene una tremenda estabilidad de combate y se define como "distribuido" en fuentes en idioma inglés.
La capacidad de supervivencia del sistema aumenta debido al hecho de que todos los módulos están montados en vehículos todo terreno, lo que les permite cambiar rápidamente de posición, y el intercambio de información dentro del sistema de control de combate se lleva a cabo tanto a través del canal de radio como de campo. cable. Cuando se utiliza este último, en principio es imposible interrumpir la transmisión de datos desde el puesto de mando a los lanzadores mediante guerra electrónica, o detectar elementos del complejo mediante inteligencia electrónica.






Se ve claramente que las instalaciones no necesitan gente para disparar. Esto significa que si son alcanzados por el fuego de respuesta, nadie del personal morirá.

El complejo no solo cuenta con radares, sino también con una estación de seguimiento óptico-electrónico, que también le permite esperar un objetivo sin traicionar su presencia. Al igual que muchos otros sistemas de la OTAN, NASAMS puede recibir designaciones de objetivos externos de aviones, barcos y radares terrestres AWACS.
Hasta la fecha, se han creado tres generaciones del sistema. El primero se puso en funcionamiento en 1998 y tiene como munición principal un misil aire-aire de alcance medio AIM-120 AMRAAM. La segunda generación pasó a la tropa en 2006; su diferencia clave con respecto a su predecesor es un sistema de control mejorado y un mayor número de lanzadores, así como la colocación de todos los elementos en vehículos todoterreno.
En 2019, se introdujo NASAMS-3, que tiene una gama ampliada de misiles. Estos complejos pueden lanzar misiles de corto alcance con cabezales de guía infrarrojos AIM-9 Sidewinder e IRIS-T SLS, así como misiles de alcance extendido AMRAAM-ER.

*¿Dos baterías no son suficientes?*

El Pentágono anuncia su intención de trasladar dos baterías NASAMS a Kiev; Los medios ucranianos anuncian tres. A primera vista, una u otra figura parece frívola, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Ucrania es el segundo estado más grande de Europa, y la lucha se desarrolla en un frente de más de 2.500 km de largo.

Antes del inicio de nuestra operación militar, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tenían más de 50 divisiones de defensa aérea, una parte importante de las cuales estaba equipada con S-300 y Buk. Durante los cuatro meses de la guerra, algunos de estos complejos fueron destruidos. Nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales están desmantelando lenta pero seguramente el escudo de defensa aérea del enemigo. ¿Por qué lentamente? En primer lugar, porque Kyiv realmente tenía muchos de estos sistemas: solo los ucranianos heredaron 250 S-300 de la Unión Soviética. En segundo lugar, las tácticas de la defensa aérea ucraniana también desempeñaron un papel, que simplemente se negó a proteger objetos de importancia crítica en la retaguardia y, en lugar de la defensa de objetos, se dispersó y se escondió en previsión de oportunidades para disparar contra aviones rusos.
La apuesta por las emboscadas condenó a la retaguardia ucraniana a una paliza despiadada por parte de nuestros misiles (que, de hecho, observamos sistemáticamente en los informes del Ministerio de Defensa), pero encadenó a las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales en la zona de defensa táctica del enemigo. y sobre sus comunicaciones. Nuestra aviación se ve obligada a actuar con gran cautela, utilizando armas de misiles de largo alcance o tácticas de avance a baja altitud, lo que también es peligroso debido a la gran cantidad de MANPADS transferidos a Ucrania.
De hecho, la parte ucraniana sacrificó la retaguardia estratégica en aras de salvar a las tropas en la línea del frente de los bombardeos.

A pesar de esto, el escudo de defensa aérea de Ucrania se está desgastando gradualmente. Uno por uno, los S-300 y Buks son eliminados. Además, los ucranianos operan con equipos bastante antiguos, por lo que deberían tener muchas averías, y reparar los sistemas soviéticos, que no se han producido fuera de Rusia durante 30 años, es una tarea nada trivial.
Y bajo estas condiciones, los estadounidenses están transfiriendo dos baterías NASAMS a Kyiv (muy probablemente en la versión NASAMS-2). Cada uno de ellos tiene ocho radares, una estación de detección de objetivos óptico-electrónicos y 12 lanzadores. Cada lanzador tiene seis misiles. En total, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reciben 144 misiles. Suponiendo que su efectividad sea solo del 20% (en realidad, es probable que esta cifra sea mayor), esto significa que las baterías entregadas a los ucranianos pueden destruir 29 de nuestros aviones. Estas son grandes pérdidas, que nuestro comando, por supuesto, no aceptará.
De hecho, la transferencia de APU NASAMS es un ejemplo típico de una respuesta asimétrica: una solución por la cual un lado, con un costo mínimo para sí mismo, neutraliza los esfuerzos serios del otro. Al entregar solo dos baterías antiaéreas a los ucranianos, los estadounidenses anularon los esfuerzos de muchos meses de nuestros pilotos y misilistas para eliminar la defensa aérea ucraniana, devolviendo al ejército ruso al punto donde comenzó el 24 de febrero.

*Nos aventuramos a adivinar*

¿Cómo cambiará la situación en relación con la llegada de NASAMS al teatro de operaciones? Incluso las dos primeras baterías forman una zona de no acceso y maniobra para nuestra aviación, el mismo A2AD del que se quejaron los estrategas de la OTAN en relación con el desarrollo de nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea y misiles antibuque. Hasta que no se liquiden los puestos de mando de las baterías, nuestros pilotos no podrán utilizar bombas de caída libre contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y sin el "hierro fundido" santo y justo, la participación de nuestra aviación en la derrota de las fuerzas terrestres del enemigo seguirá siendo limitada más o menos la escala actual.

No hace falta ser un gran especialista en operaciones aeroterrestres para comprender que mientras nuestros pilotos buscarán y matarán las baterías entregadas previamente a los ucranianos, los estadounidenses traerán otras nuevas. En consecuencia, si alguien esperaba eso en uno o dos meses, y nuestra aviación terminaría con los últimos "trescientos" y "Buks" ucranianos, y luego comenzaría a reducir sus posiciones a polvo con FAB, uno puede posponer con seguridad estas expectativas hasta la próxima guerra. El conflicto actual ha tomado forma en una "guerra de grandes armas" y terminará en este formato. A menos, por supuesto, que se trate del uso de armas nucleares.

En cuanto a sus capacidades tácticas, el complejo noruego está cerca del Buk. Es decir, a nivel organizativo, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrá un mínimo de problemas para encajarlo en el circuito de defensa aérea ya existente.






El complejo noruego es específico para contener las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Una característica extremadamente desagradable de NASAMS para nosotros es su efectividad contra misiles de crucero y drones. Es muy dudoso que puedan interceptar misiles balísticos Iskander, pero son bastante capaces de destruir Calibre.
En consecuencia, con la saturación gradual de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con estos sistemas, la efectividad de nuestros ataques contra la retaguardia ucraniana disminuirá. Habiendo perdido la oportunidad de destruir los puentes sobre el Dniéper, los viaductos en los Cárpatos y derribar las subestaciones de tracción de los ferrocarriles ucranianos al comienzo de la guerra, nuestro ejército corre el riesgo, en principio, de perder esa oportunidad en el futuro.

*Estrategia de calentamiento lento de rana*

No hay necesidad de albergar ilusiones sobre los volúmenes de suministro homeopáticos. Al traer nuevos sistemas en unas pocas unidades, los estadounidenses no demuestran debilidad o estupidez, sino que simplemente allanan el camino para el futuro. El objetivo de tal política no es darle a Rusia una razón para una respuesta dura. Esencialmente, esta es la estrategia de calentamiento lento de la rana.

A finales de abril, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, prometió una respuesta ultrarrápida a la intervención occidental en la situación de Ucrania. “Si alguien tiene la intención de intervenir en los eventos en curso desde el exterior, debe saber que si crea amenazas estratégicas inaceptables para Rusia, debe saber que nuestra respuesta a los contraataques será muy rápida”, advirtió el líder ruso.

La entrega de dos baterías NASAMS, cuatro lanzadores HIMARS o varios misiles antibuque no crea amenazas estratégicas para Rusia, pero cambia lenta y constantemente el equilibrio de poder a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.







El complejo de primera generación se concibió como una defensa aérea de punto, pero la instalación de módulos en vehículos todoterreno permitió llevarlo "a los campos" para apoyar a las tropas.

Según sea necesario, Estados Unidos puede aumentar los suministros, pero al mismo tiempo enviar cada vez menos armas de "masa crítica" a Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, los volúmenes finales de las entregas en realidad no están limitados. NASAMS se ha puesto en servicio en 15 países, se ha desarrollado su tecnología de producción, el número total de misiles AIM-120 producidos supera las 14,000 piezas. Esto es suficiente para todas las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, si Moscú de repente decide intercambiar (lo que, por supuesto, no sucederá).

La acumulación de una cierta cantidad de sistemas noruegos en Ucrania abrirá una oportunidad para que la OTAN comience a entregar más sistemas de largo alcance, como el sistema de defensa aérea Patriot. Los estadounidenses solo tienen almacenadas unas 25 baterías de este sistema de primera generación.

*Implicaciones estratégicas*

Nos enfrentamos a un enemigo muy inteligente y preparado, que ha estudiado bien el concepto militar soviético y comprende perfectamente las fortalezas y debilidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Este enemigo constantemente está haciendo todo lo posible para cambiar muestra situación para peor. Y no existe una píldora mágica para eliminar esta amenaza. No existen dispositivos secretos de los que los expertos en televisión nos han estado hablando durante muchos años, capaces de dejar caer todos los drones enemigos con solo tocar un botón; ni misiles mágicos que pueden volar a través de medio continente, encontrar su objetivo de forma independiente y golpearlo con precisión. En general, la operación especial mostró muy claramente que no hay soluciones simples en la guerra moderna. Las fuerzas armadas de cualquier estado, incluido el nuestro, son un mecanismo complejo que tiene fortalezas y debilidades.

En términos puramente militares, la respuesta de Rusia debería incluir la intensificación de los ataques contra infraestructuras difíciles de reparar, principalmente puentes y centrales eléctricas. En términos generales, debemos destruir la mayor cantidad posible de dichos objetos, mientras que el enemigo no puede defenderlos. Al mismo tiempo, es urgentemente necesario aumentar la producción de drones de ataque y aviones AWACS (detección de radar de largo alcance ), lo que en parte ya se está haciendo.

Si entendemos que la OTAN no nos dará la oportunidad de usar la ventaja en la aviación, entonces se debe hacer todo lo posible para aumentar la efectividad de la artillería: resolver los problemas del combate de contrabatería de la manera más decisiva ; piense en el desgaste de los cañones de los obuses explotados sin piedad; cuidar el posible agotamiento del suministro de proyectiles. ¿Está lista nuestra industria para lanzar la producción en masa de armas de largo alcance? ¿Tenemos la posibilidad de producción en masa de proyectiles de gran calibre? ¿Podemos multiplicar por diez la producción de drones de reconocimiento del tipo Orlan y qué se ha hecho para producir miles de drones kamikaze? Son estas preguntas las que nos plantea la entrega de modernos sistemas antiaéreos de la OTAN a Ucrania.

*¿Y qué?*

Rusia debe reconocer que estamos en guerra con Ucrania y con todo el mundo occidental. Y esto significa que se debe hacer todo lo posible no solo para derrotar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el campo de batalla, sino también para derribar las economías de los estados occidentales, detener la industria y sembrar el hambre y el caos en sus países. Paralelamente, es necesario llevar a cabo un trabajo sistemático contra los líderes ucranianos, las autoridades regionales, los generales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. Es posible que para ganar, Rusia tenga que abrir un nuevo frente , atacando a Ucrania occidental desde el territorio de Bielorrusia (pero para esto, el país tendrá que movilizarse).

Las entregas de sistemas modernos de la OTAN a Kyiv dicen exactamente una cosa: Rusia no podrá ganar esta guerra luchando con una sola mano y limitándose constantemente a aplicar los métodos más efectivos. Estamos luchando contra un enemigo muy inteligente, competente y completamente despiadado. Y estamos obligados a ganar, simplemente porque en caso de derrota, nadie sentirá lástima por nosotros.

Gogleado y ligeramente extractado


los follanato a calzón quitado

PD ojo cuidao, no resbaléis con la lefa de masturbed


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EE UU se consolida como primer proveedor de gas a España, en detrimento de Argelia
> 
> 
> El gigante norteamericano ya aporta el 35% del combustible consumido, frente al 25% del país norteafricano
> ...



los comentarios para ser de lectores del pais canela fina...ya no engañan a nadie.


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

“Dime, ¿tú por qué luchas?”


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Desde mi casa en el centro de Donetsk hasta el frente hay veinte minutos en coche según el navegador, alrededor de una hora andando. Salimos…




slavyangrad.es











“Dime, ¿tú por qué luchas?”


10/07/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Desde mi casa en el centro de Donetsk hasta el frente hay veinte minutos en coche según el navegador, alrededor de una hora andando. Salimos pronto por la mañana, entre el frío. Durante el día, en la estepa de Donetsk el termómetro cruza fácilmente la línea de la fiebre, 36º, el sol quema como una sartén con el chaleco antibalas y las armas automáticas no se enfrían hasta horas después de disparar. Posiblemente sea la suerte del periodista participar en la rutina de un día de una unidad de francotiradores. ¿Cómo? Con unos cuantos apretones de manos. Traje para los chicos una maleta con una estación meteorológica de Moscú, un regalo de un médico sirio. Un oftalmólogo me explicó durante un breve encuentro en el metro que uno de estos grupos de francotiradores había salvado a su familia en Deir-ez-Zor hace unos años. Así que consideraba que era su deber ayudar a quienes les habían salvado. Así es como el bien fluye por el mundo, a través de conexiones desconocidas e impredecibles.

El pueblo al que nos trasladamos está siendo bombardeado desde la mañana hasta la noche. Un proyectil acaba de impactar en un sector residencial donde sigue residiendo la población, que va a trabajar por la mañana. El más veterano del grupo tiene el nombre de guerra _Moskva_ y observa a los ciudadanos que esperan al autobús matutino por el _corredor verde_. No tienen que vernos. Los francotiradores se colocan en sus posiciones encubiertas. Según los chicos, además de drones en el aire, hay claramente personas en el pueblo que ayudan a las tropas ucranianas. Es difícil saber quiénes son.

Preparan el rifle de calibre 12,7 en su caja. Uno de los francotiradores bromea: “Nos vamos de pesca”. Escondemos mi coche lo mejor posible, lo encajonamos en un patio bajo un techo verde de metacrilato. No hay rituales, signos ni señales. El autobús se marcha y rápidamente nos colocamos los chalecos y cinturones y salimos, sintiendo ya el insoportable calor de Donbass que se nos viene encima. Solo estas llegadas a las posiciones son peores que los bombardeos. Tiramos de las últimas fuerzas y aún queda un kilómetro que recorrer corriendo y con el equipamiento a través de algunas zonas en las que podemos estar a la vista del enemigo. Se han cavado curiosas trincheras que cubren hasta el tobillo. Observo a los chicos con lo que pasaré unas horas no especialmente placenteras y cuyo resultado es impredecible. _Moskva_, de ojos claros, ha pasado por Siria y Libia y tiene la energía de un comandante. Es un fenómeno inexplicable que, aun así, se nota al instante. Mi compatriota del Volga, _Astrajan_, tiene una mirada tenaz. Es el principal francotirador de nuestro grupo.

_Enot_ es el más mayor, tiene 46 años. Él y _Moskva_ realizan el reconocimiento, identifican los objetivos y cubren a los francotiradores. _Enot _me lo explica todo con paciencia. Psicológicamente, fue importante para mí cuando, por la tarde, empezaron a bombardearnos sin cesar y nuestra artillería condujo el fuego de contrabatería. _Enot_ comentó brevemente: “fuera”, “nos pasará por encima”, “estos son los nuestros”, “esto es para nosotros”. Le escuché con atención, como se escucha a un profesor en primero de primaria.

Los chicos se sientan en el suelo. Qué puedo decir, son la élite del Ejército Ruso. _Moskva_ me explica dónde vamos: “Estas son las viejas posiciones del Ejército Ucraniano. Los _ukrops_ las cubrieron de Grads y se retiraron unos ochocientos metros a otras posiciones. Y ahí está la línea Mannerheim”.

Noto algo: “Creía que era propaganda militar para explicar por qué no podemos alejar al enemigo de Donetsk”.

“Veo estos búnqueres, todo está fortificado, incluso las puertas son de acero. Por eso escaparon del bosque con tanta facilidad. ¿Para qué aferrarse en estas trincheras cuando tienes fortificaciones de cemento detrás de ti?”

Ahora somos nosotros los que nos aferramos a estas trincheras, manteniéndolas. Las raíces y troncos de la plantación boscosa permanecen, pero los árboles grandes han quedado cortados por los fragmentos de metralla. Aun así, siguen quedando jóvenes acacias, cuyas ramas servirían de bonitas espadas para jugar a los mosqueteros. Como yo jugaba de pequeño.

Las posiciones del Ejército Ucraniano están marcadas por gaviones de metal, un regalo de los amigos de Occidente. Otro regalo está tirado en el suelo: un contenedor vacío de un misil antitanque inglés NLAW. Ellos recibieron estas posiciones de los nuestros y ahora los nuestros las reciben de ellos. Todos los parapetos y trincheras están llenas de, como dicen los arqueólogos, “pruebas de existencia” en diferentes capas. De una de las más bajas saco unas excelentes gafas antirrotura Bundeswehr que quiero desde hace tiempo. Alrededor, hasta donde alcanza la vista, hay un terrible desastre lleno de placas agujereadas, chalecos antibalas, cascos, nuestras raciones y snacks ucranianos. Una ametralladora de tanque con gatillo eléctrico y varios cinturones de munición cuelgan del parapeto bajo una chaqueta ucraniana. ¿Qué hace aquí? El viento hace volar las vendas colgadas en los arbustos, manchadas de sangre marrón, nadie sabe de quién. Ayer hubo tres muertos aquí.

El cañón mira hacia nuestra retaguardia. No lo comprendo inmediatamente, pero al final me doy cuenta de que tras la ocupación de las posiciones ucranianas, el frente resulta estar al otro lado. Todo esto recuerda seriamente a la guerra de trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial, al menos tal y como la hemos imaginado por los libros y las películas.

Los francotiradores eligen un hueco en el que resguardarse. En caso de que pase algo, hay que lanzarse inmediatamente allí. Colocan en el parapeto la estación meteorológica donada. Parece calmada, pero la flecha rota rápidamente midiendo el viento en la pantalla. Los francotiradores apuntan datos en un cuaderno: la temperatura, presión, etc. Me explican que es importante trabajar a una distancia de menos de un kilómetro.

Junto a _Enot_, me acerco al límite frontal. En ocasiones se queda congelado durante una docena de minutos y barre el espacio con la óptica. _Enot_ tiene manos de hierro y paciencia de piedra. Me siento a sus pies en la trinchera y le distraigo con preguntas estúpidas: “¿Qué ves? ¿Cuántos _ukrops_?”. _Enot_ contesta con paciencia: “776 metros. Nadie de momento. Todo está fortificado, incluso alrededor de los árboles hay cemento. Más allá hay otra línea en altura, también de cemento, hay puntos de ametralladoras”.

De repente, justo sobre nosotros, comienza a llover fuego de armas automáticas. Está apoyado por ametralladoras, pero después todo desciende. Un veterano miliciano se baja del parapeto y pone un lanzagranadas en la esquina de la trinchera. No sé cómo ha llegado hasta ahí con el lanzagranadas preparado. Aparece el comandante de la división, de nombre de guerra _Italianets_. Se dirige de forma estricta a un joven miliciano de bigote de novato y cubierto con un casco de hierro casi hasta la barbilla: “¿Por qué hacías ruido?”

El miliciano se intenta justificar: “He oído el crujido de una rama bajo mis pies y alguien escupió”.

_Enot_ se encoge de hombros y dice que es mejor que todo el mundo esté en guardia antes que relajado. Volvemos a inspeccionar la zona neutral y hay una sorpresa: marcas de movimiento. Hace unos días, los cosacos estaban ahí y cuando se marcharon no advirtieron de minas a los zapadores. _Italianets_ jura, no precisamente en italiano. Un grito interrumpe su diatriba: “Dron”. Y nos lanzamos al hueco.

El búnquer está organizado por el reservista Volodya, un bajito soldado que parece un gnomo subterráneo con un erizo en la cabeza. Volodya inmediatamente empieza a preparar té para sus visitantes. A la derecha del búnquer hay otro _bang_, el dron ha lanzado una mina. Volodya mira el reloj y dice: “Pues nada, chicos, tenemos 30-32 minutos libres”. Le miro sin entender nada y explica: “Créeme, todo es como la farmacia. Ahora el dron volverá, cambiarán las baterías, pondrán otra mina y volverá. Ayer nos destruyeron la mitad del refugio”. Miro a la oscuridad y me doy cuenta: sí, queda exactamente la mitad, más allá es todo un desastre de tierra y restos destruidos”.

Pero el _tiempo libre_ no funciona, las minas polacas de calibre 60 empiezan a llegar a nosotros en largos intervalos. Son silenciosas, solo se puede oír la propia explosión, a veces nada más. Hay muchos proyectiles polacos, no los escatiman. Se dice que Polonia ha fabricado miles de morteros para Ucrania en los últimos meses. Volodya, aprovechándose de la ausencia de sus superiores, dice: “¿Quieres un poco de pan? Han traído lo mismo para nuestros vecinos”. Me da un trozo de pan de los que hay sobre un camastro. El pan está cubierto de moho verde, pero parece de madera. Miro hacia el frente e intento hacer una broma, algo terapéutico, como penicilina, pero nadie se ríe. “No vas a escribir esto”, me dice Volodya. Todo me hierve por dentro. Hay media hora en coche desde la ciudad y no pueden traer pan en condiciones a los soldados…

Entonces todos empiezan a quejarse. “No hay agua, los gestores dicen que tienen miedo de traerla. No podemos ir de permiso, hace cinco meses que no veo a mi familia. Aunque sea un día, me cuesta una hora llegar a casa y el té no tiene que venir de Kamchatka. La comida es solo guiso. Hay, eso sí, un montón”.

A los treinta minutos, todo se repite. “Dron”. Y todos corren a esconderse. _Italianets_ salta al búnquer y comienza una larga conversación. A los observadores no siempre les gustan los grupos de francotiradores: “Haces un ruido y entonces nos cubren de artillería de la mañana a la noche”. No se puede discutir eso. Pasar meses sentado en las posiciones empieza a hacer pensar solo en una cosa: sobrevivir. Los francotiradores o grupos de reconocimiento o sabotaje tienen tareas algo más amplias: infligir daños en el enemigo y sobrevivir. Hay un punto en el que esos intereses se unen y saltan chispas. No es casualidad que _Moskva_ llamara a un grupo de personas con un aparato llamado _droneboy_ a nuestras posiciones. Con su ayuda, se puede silenciar la comunicación del dron con el operador, se puede hacer aterrizar y capturarlo. _Italianets_ está de acuerdo en que privar al oponente de drones es algo bueno, pero no quiere abrir fuego contra el enemigo para que los francotiradores puedan trabajar contra las ametralladoras y lanzagranadas. En el fondo, todos lo entienden.

_Italianets_ es un minero de quinto grado, un minero de élite, que lleva cinco meses en las trincheras. Cualquiera estaría enfadado y querría irse a casa. La conversación está estancada, así que pregunto: “Dime, ¿por qué luchas?”

Responde sin pensar: “Por mi mujer, por mi casa, por mí”.

“¿Cuánto tiempo llevas luchando?”

“Cinco meses. Este fin de semana ha sido el primero en casa desde primavera. Me llamaron el domingo por la tarde: Prepárate. Había perdido a seis chicos en este tiempo, fui a ver a sus mujeres. Tres habían muerto por bombardeos, tres por actos subversivos. Unas me preguntaban por qué yo no había muerto, otras preguntaban qué estaban diciendo”.

_Italianets_ calla, se gira, en su cara se nota que todo a su alrededor se le está viniendo encima y empieza a temer lo que está diciendo. Le paso un paquete de cigarrillos diciendo: “Esté bien, los traje de la frontera, del duty free”. Se calma, se recompone y lo resume todo: “Lucho y lucharé por mis chicos”.

La situación se resuelve. El walkie-talkie hace un ruido. Viene un grupo de soldados con un _droneboy_ y todos se preparan para fastidiar a los _ukrops_. Escuchamos cómo se acercan, las minas caen por el camino de los chicos, pero no con precisión. Empieza a trabajar la artillería pesada. Veo junto a _Enot_ cómo los proyectiles caen sobre la localidad en la que he dejado el coche. Las columnas de humo son claramente visibles en el aire. _Enot _me tranquiliza: “Esta es alta, esa aún más alta y esa está fuera de dirección”. Esas observaciones me reconfortan solo un poco, me obligo a no pensar en el coche. Es más, la contrabatería empieza a golpear al enemigo. De forma inconstante y débil, pero empieza. Unos Grads empiezan a caer sobre el Ejército Ucraniano, después una leja artillería y unas cuentas voleas.

El nombre correcto del _droneboy_ es “Mobile UAV Supression System” y sus creadores se inspiraron claramente en Star Wars. El chico del _droneboy_ se sitúa en la trinchera y le muestran la dirección desde la que llegan los drones hacia nuestra posición. Me acerco por la espalda y bromeo: “Está prohibido dirigir esta cosa a mujeres y niños, lo dice en la señal”. El operador me mira sorprendido y destroza la fantasía leyendo: “Dice humanos y animales”, se ríe y dice que le acaban de dar el aparato hace unas horas y le acaban de enseñar a usarlo. “Pero tiene dos botones, no es tan difícil. Creo que nos las arreglaremos”.

_Astrajan_ trae un rifle que parece medir tres metros y toma posición. _Moskva_, en la posición de observación, mira con binoculares de larga distancia y _Enot_, con la ametralladora, está preparado para cubrir al francotirador. Los soldados a nuestra izquierda y derecha abren fuego con ametralladoras. Pero el enemigo ha adivinado nuestra ingeniosa jugada y abre fuego de mortero, obligándonos a echarnos a tierra varias veces.

Al caer la noche, desmontamos las posiciones. El camino de vuelta resulta ser más largo, tres veces el de ida para esperar a que acabe el fuego de artillería. Esperamos en un buen lugar, donde una mina destruyó los melocotoneros de una casa rica.

Los proyectiles siguen cayendo sobre el pueblo, esperamos y vamos al coche. La dueña del patio en el que he escondido el coche lo ha cubierto con una vieja bandera. Ha intentado salvar el coche, pero aun así, una pieza de metralla ha roto la luna. Imaginé a la mujer protegiendo el coche bajo las bombas. Pensé que esa es la representación del coraje. Esta mujer tiene una hija en el frente en Lisichansk y está haciendo todo lo que puede por la victoria. No tuve tiempo de agradecérselo. _Moskva_ me aconseja salir rápido a pesar del intercambio de voleas. Parecía una película de acción de las malas, esas en las que el protagonista conduce rápidamente con bombas explotando a izquierda y derecha. Solo que el héroe al volante suele ser un valiente, mientras que yo apenas tenía la nariz por encima del volante.

Volé hacia el boque detrás del pueblo, respiré y vi un Lada Niva en medio de la carretera, golpeado y con las ruedas pinchadas, en medio de un charco de gasolina. Acababa de ser atacado por un dron. Un militar sacaba fotos alrededor del coche, registrando los daños en su teléfono. Frené y me ofrecí a ayudar, pero el soldado negó con las manos: “Vete de aquí, hermano, conduce rápido”. No había dónde esconderse: Donetsk llevaba bajo el fuego de artillería desde la mañana y, al caer la noche, la ciudad estaba cubierta de una densa capa de humo. Solo entonces se detuvo el bombardeo. Hasta el día siguiente.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tienes que ver el esfuerzo discal, no es lo mismo un 45 % en Alemania, con una renta mayor claramente, que un 33 en España, se trata de hacer cuentas, no es difícil.
> Pero es que lo que digo es que, si comparas lo de aquí con el caso de Estonia, "curiosamente", hablando de un país que nos ha superado pues dice mucho
> De todas formas, fijate lo que te digo, mejor inventar fábulas que maneras de joder a la gente



Así es ... Unos miden la presión fiscal y otros el esfuerzo fiscal .. en Alemania pagan el 45 de salarios de 45000 y les quedan 22500 para gastar... En España el 33 de salarios de 25000 y a la gente le quedan 15000 para vivir. No se puede pretender la misma presión fiscal con rentas tan distintas pero es lo que pretenden los """ socialistas""" y los de PODEMOS .. Subir la presión fiscal porque la de Alemania es mas alta sin mas razonamiento.


----------



## mapachën (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El "secreto" de los vuelos "low cost" es que son compañías que tienen a los aviones continuamente volando, muchísimos vuelos, muchos destinos y con un montón de extras por pagar, que si la maleta, que si prioridad, que si una coca cola, que al final te tomas....
> Esa es la razón por la que funciona el modelo, si lo piensas bien, es un modelo bestial, porque no te afecta tanto cuestiones como el combustible...que si, que si se va de madre se nota, nos ha jodido, pero la idea es una de las más brillantes de la última década en cuanto a negocios
> La ruta que cojo más es Madrid Viena, para luego ir a Praga en tren, el verano pasado, para agosto, pagué 40 euros ida (la vuelta la hice por Berlín), este año, el mismo vuelo, 35...
> Si, ocurre con Ryanair, pero si te buscas esas rutas con Iberia, Air Europa, que también la hacen a otras horas, te encuentras con precios de 60, 70 euros.
> ...



Que se acabaron los vuelos baratos salvo que los subvencione el hay-untamiento de turno... Coge un Madrid Viena por menos de 300€ ida y vuelta en el día, y hablamos... Pongamos salir a las 8, y volver a las 20h...

Los extras son chorradas... Un vuelo Madrid Viena cuesta lo que te he puesto y subiendo. 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> pues es mejor que metan de todo en ucrania
> es mas facil atacar todo en ucrania que en diferentes lugares en europa
> 
> los rusos estan llevando una guerra contra un pais con arsenales y armas en mayor cantidad y soldados que muchos paises de europa
> ...



Putin ha hecho sus cuentas y ha decidido que le interesa un conflicto lento y largo, sus razones tendrá y no tiene necesidad de contar sus planes a nadie.
Cada día que pasa y cada kilómetro que avanza en un pinchazo en el culo de los líderes occidentales.
Ganar un maratón o una partida de ajedrez requiere tiempo, sacrificio y convicción, de momento gana Putin.
Cada día que se levanta Putin de la cama, son 500 ucranianos menos, otros 200 mutilados y 300 con secuelas mentales permanentes, 500 millones dólares más en la cuenta, 50000 occidentales cabreados con su gobierno, 200 armas occidentales destruidas y mejores relaciones con sus socios.
No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## dapman (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando leo "el gobierno socialcomunista de Pedro Sánchez" dejo de leer. No es serio ....   De todas formas que sepas que Alemania recauda un 45 % del PIB en impuestos. Francia un 49%. España un 33 %. O sea, los de El Español mienten como bellacos, España no es el pais de Europa donde más impuestos se pagan ni de lejos, sobre todo los florentinos y botines.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender yo es porque siempre os estais inventando fábulas para echar mierda por la boca.











El 'infierno' impositivo es una realidad: España está entre los cinco países desarrollados con mayor esfuerzo fiscal


La ministra de Hacienda, María Jesús Montero, anunció esta semana la intención del Gobierno de subir para el próximo año los impuestos de Sociedades,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Recordáis la presunta mayor reserva de oro del mundo hallada en Uganda? pues ahora, agarráos: Turquía acaba de descubrir la segunda mayor reserva de tierras raras del mundo. Y eso lo cambia todo
> 
> Vivimos en una era llena de 'casualidades'.



Todos estos descubrimientos son como el que tiene una tía en Graná, que ni tiene tía ni tiene na.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Putin ha hecho sus cuentas y ha decidido que le interesa un conflicto lento y largo, sus razones tendrá y no tiene necesidad de contar sus planes a nadie.
> Cada día que pasa y cada kilómetro que avanza en un pinchazo en el culo de los líderes occidentales.
> Ganar un maratón o una partida de ajedrez requiere tiempo, sacrificio y convicción, de momento gana Putin.
> Cada día que se levanta Putin de la cama, son 500 ucranianos menos, otros 200 mutilados y 300 con secuelas mentales permanentes, 500 millones dólares más en la cuenta, 50000 occidentales cabreados con su gobierno, 200 armas occidentales destruidas y mejores relaciones con sus socios.
> No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.











Rusia está ganando la guerra económica ante Europa como había previsto Putin


El rublo se aprecia y las cuentas públicas del Kremlin registran superávit, mientras que el euro se debilita con un nivel inédito en dos décadas y el Viejo Continente afronta un periodo de alta inflación y huelgas.




www.lainformacion.com





Está alargando nuestra agonía.


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Jul 2022)

que sí que sí que los orcos ahora tiran con gomeros y jabalinas


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Infierno fiscal para los de abajo, los de arriba es otra historia.
> 
> Eres tú el que tiene que volver otra vez a leer.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues claro los ricos nunca pagan impuestos, por eso los socialistas están todos forrados


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Recordáis la presunta mayor reserva de oro del mundo hallada en Uganda? pues ahora, agarráos: Turquía acaba de descubrir la segunda mayor reserva de tierras raras del mundo. Y eso lo cambia todo
> 
> Vivimos en una era llena de 'casualidades'.



Leído el artículo, destaco:
"
...
“Procesaremos 570.000 toneladas de mineral al año. De este mineral procesado obtendremos 10.000 de óxido de tierras raras. Hablamos de 72.000 toneladas de barita, 70.000 de fluorita, 250 de torio”
...
"

Barita se extrae el bario - no es una tierra rara - aunque tiene uso industrial es relativamente abundante.
Fluorita - no es una tierra rara - se usa en industria para ciertos procesos (metalúrgica, óptica,...) es relativamente abundante
Torio - la única tierra rara, si se incluyen los elementos pertenecientes a los actínidos - Se usa en investigación para posible uso en reactores nucleares basados en Torio.

Hombre, la mina es curiosa y supongo que será rentable pero no veo en esos minerales tierras raras.









Tierras raras - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (10 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia tiene mas de 6.000 MT-LB, tendra que usarlos y Ucrania tenia 2.000, habra capturado y reutilizado varios cientos ex-ukros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117741
> 
> ...



Lo ideal seria poder automatizarlos y usarlos como robot de combate. 
Son muy vulnerables al fuego enemigo, su utilidad es mas similar a la del M113 el llamado taxi de batalla, que dejaba a los soldado mas allá del fuego de los lanzagranadas, sólo que ahora esa distancia se a multiplicado al alcance efectivo de los misiles C/C en base los campos de tiro que ofrezca el terreno. 
Otra posibilidad seria usarlos para portar los miles de cañones contra carro de 100 mm que tienen los rusos en stock para tirar fuego directo y gastar los millones de rondas que tienen de ese calibre.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Leído el artículo, destaco:
> "
> ...
> “Procesaremos 570.000 toneladas de mineral al año. De este mineral procesado obtendremos 10.000 de óxido de tierras raras. Hablamos de 72.000 toneladas de barita, 70.000 de fluorita, 250 de torio”
> ...



Se agradece el razonamiento ilustrado. Pues más a mi favor, es guerra psicológico-comercial para intentar reducir los ingresos del otro bloque.
Y aquí en España dejando olvidado nuestro filón... pa cagarse.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> En el buen artículo de Moon of Alabama "Drinking The Kool-Aid' On The War In Ukraine" que se ha colgado hace unas páginas, está enlazado el siguiente video que, por si a alguien se le ha pasado, vuelvo a poner (tiene subtítulos):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace falta información lo más objetiva posible para podernos situar.... mas allá de las simpatias que podamos tener hacia unos u otros. Gracias


----------



## Bartleby (10 Jul 2022)

*Advierten por el uso turco de armas químicas y denuncian el silencio internacional*
El estado turco confía masivamente en el uso de agentes de guerra química prohibidos. Al jugar la carta del veto en el proceso de adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN, ha vuelto a comprar el silencio internacional.









Advierten por el uso turco de armas químicas y denuncian el silencio internacional


Desde el 14 de abril, ha habido un ataque turco a gran escala contra las Zonas de Defensa de Medya controladas por la guerrilla en el sur de Kurdistán (norte de Irak). La región de Zap en particula...




anfespanol.com


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Así es ... Unos miden la presión fiscal y otros el esfuerzo fiscal .. en Alemania pagan el 45 de salarios de 45000 y les quedan 22500 para gastar... En España el 33 de salarios de 25000 y a la gente le quedan 15000 para vivir. No se puede pretender la misma presión fiscal con rentas tan distintas pero es lo que pretenden los """ socialistas""" y los de PODEMOS .. Subir la presión fiscal porque la de Alemania es mas alta sin mas razonamiento.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1118045



El salario medio es una gran mentira. En el salario medio te computa el sueldo de Benzemá, Simeone y Amancio Ortega.
Has de usar el salario moda, el más repetido.
Fíjate si será una puta mierda, que el INE no lo ha actualizado desde el 2019, cuando era de 13.000 euros brutos para las mujeres y 18.000 para los hombres. Y eso antes del COVID y de la tremenda inflación.

Por dejarlo claro, y teniendo en cuenta la inflación acumulada desde 2019, para que el salario moda de 2022 mantuviera el poder adquisitivo de 2019, el salario moda de 2022 debería ser un 16% mayor, por tanto: 15.080 para las mujeres y 20.800 para hombres. 
Obviamente el salario moda no solo no ha aumentado, sino que ha retrocedido. Por eso no lo publican y por eso tener trabajo en España no significa que la gente no se muera de hambre, como ocurre en USA.


----------



## kraker (10 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Un buen resumen para la situación actual
> 
> Zelensky: las armas occidentales son insuficientes para derrotar a Rusia*
> 
> ...



buena deuda las va a quedar a Ucrania después de la guerra, solo van 8.000€ millones de euros


----------



## kraker (10 Jul 2022)

eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?


----------



## OBDC (10 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?



Ni te hagas kk encima que a los subnormales no cuentan, ya lo dice.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## al loro (10 Jul 2022)

El *Corredor de Hidrógeno de Europa Central* (CEHC), que enviaría hidrógeno desde Ucrania a Alemania por tuberías dedicadas a través de Eslovaquia y la República Checa”.

Qué traman...?









Hidrógeno verde, la propuesta de Ucrania para entrar en la Unión Europea


Ucrania podría proporcionar suficiente hidrógeno verde para las necesidades europeas y está preparando un plan que sirva como aliciente para su entrada en la UE como un vector clave en la economía, no como una nación que necesite que la rescaten.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com


----------



## Charidemo (10 Jul 2022)

al loro dijo:


> El *Corredor de Hidrógeno de Europa Central* (CEHC), que enviaría hidrógeno desde Ucrania a Alemania por tuberías dedicadas a través de Eslovaquia y la República Checa”.
> 
> Qué traman...?
> 
> ...



¿Qué traman? En ese artículo simplemente entretenerte con una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?



Canadá no entregó a los estadounidenses que huyeron para evitar ir a Vietnam.

Pero no descartemos que las policias de Europa acaben devolviendo a Ucrania a los varones en edad militar si lo ordena EEUU, se cambian las leyes que sean necesarias y fuera.

Es el precio de la libertad y la Z es la nueva esvástica.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jul 2022)

El primer grupo de los 10.000 reclutas militares ucranianos que se espera que reciban entrenamiento en el Reino Unido en los próximos meses llegó a Gran Bretaña y comenzó los ejercicios, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.




Los funcionarios de defensa dijeron el 9 de julio que 1.050 miembros del personal de servicio británico entrenarán a los voluntarios ucranianos sin experiencia en varios lugares de Gran Bretaña durante varias semanas.

El ministro de Defensa, Ben Wallace, se reunió con los reclutas a principios de semana y les dijo que "este nuevo y ambicioso programa de entrenamiento es la siguiente fase en el apoyo del Reino Unido a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en su lucha contra la agresión rusa".

Los ucranianos se someterán al programa de entrenamiento básico de soldados de Gran Bretaña, que incluye manejo de armas, primeros auxilios en el campo de batalla, embarcaciones de campo, tácticas de patrullaje y las leyes sobre conflictos armados, dijo el ministerio británico.

Los soldados también entrenarán con la variante de rifles de asalto AK, lo que permitirá a los ucranianos trabajar con el tipo de armas que usarán en el campo de batalla en casa.

Ucrania está luchando para contener una brutal invasión del país por parte de las fuerzas rusas. Después de contener a los rusos cerca de Kyiv, los ucranianos ahora están involucrados en un esfuerzo mortal para detener la ofensiva del Kremlin en el este y el sur del país.

Gran Bretaña, bajo la dirección del primer ministro saliente Boris Johnson, ha tomado la iniciativa en la prestación de ayuda militar a Kyiv. Johnson, golpeado por escándalos políticos en casa, ha dicho que dejará el cargo, pero la mayoría de los expertos dicen que es probable que el país continúe apoyando a Ucrania.

*Gran Bretaña ha proporcionado casi 3.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar, incluidas más de 5.000 armas antitanque y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple.

Basado en información de AFP, dpa y Sky News


*


----------



## piru (10 Jul 2022)

La portada de hoy en El Mundo sin la habitual bandera de Ucrania


----------



## agarcime (10 Jul 2022)

Anoche el anchoas llegó a criticar a zelenski y que tenían que negociar….


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> La portada de hoy en El Mundo sin la habitual bandera de Ucrania



Me fascina la increíble gilipollez que suelta la portada. Si supiéramos algo de los RRCC ETA no habría existido. Pero claro, unos tienen el comodín de Franco y los otos el de ETA, y con eso ya están olvidados los problemas y la Historia.


----------



## frangelico (10 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Qué traman? En ese artículo simplemente entretenerte con una tomadura de pelo.



Y tanto. Mencionan Italia pero se olvidan de España.si alguna vez tiene sentido el hidrógeno verde, será en España


----------



## kelden (10 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me fascina la increíble gilipollez que suelta la portada. Si supiéramos algo de los RRCC ETA no habría existido.



Es el tipico panfleto para alimentar a los @Roedr de la vida.



> Pero claro, unos tienen el comodín de Franco y los otos el de ETA, y con eso ya están olvidados los problemas y la Historia.



En eso no puedo estar de acuerdo. Entre las víctimas de Franco y las de ETA, más allá de la tragedia humana que supone un asesinato, hay una gran diferencia. Las víctimas de ETA han cobrado todas y disfrutan de cuantiosas ventajas económicas y fiscales, mientras que las víctimas del franquismo aun están esperando que les devuelvan las casas que les robaron, los campos que les robaron, las empresas que les robaron, los dineros que les robaron, que les compensen por 40 años de muerte civil y exclusión social de sus familias y declaren ilegales las sentencias que les condenaron. Tiene todo el sentido del mundo que las víctimas franquistas, o sea medio pais, sigan protestando.

Por otra parte el problema de España es simple. Está, desde hace siglos, bajo el dominio de una casta parásita y extractora de recursos que estrangula el desarrollo del pais. Como los españoles parecen muy cómodos en esa situación (vivan las caenas, a por ellos oe, oe, oe, etc.... etc.....) no es de extrañar que periódicamente los que tienen otras ideas y otras perspectivas intenten largarse y quitarse de encima ese peso muerto. Evidentemente, con tiempo, lo conseguirán.

La unidad de España es como la existencia de Israel. Una vez caiga el tingladillo internacional que los sostiene, caerán también.


----------



## HDR (10 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajaja Revilla anoche en la secta diciendo que _"no engañemos a la gente, no se puede vencer a Rusia, el muchacho ese (farlopas) que se rinda ya, que nos va a arruinar"_

Los rusos son duros, son recios de cojones. No ceden nunca.

En cambio, las putillas otaneras os cagáis vivas en cuanto os aprietan un poco, jajajajaja, ya van admitiendo lo inevitable. Es perder unos céntimos y sacáis bandera blanca jajajaja. Todos caen.

Parece que las divisiones de retrasados mentales del foro no han logrado ganar la guerra, tenéis que perfeccionar esa propaganda


@txusky_g @El Promotor @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @ULTRAPACO @Al-paquia @el arquitecto @quilómetro cero @Walter Eucken @vladimirovich @Pinovski @Giles Amaury @rejon @FernandoIII @El verdadero Frasier @Casino @asakopako @HARLEY66 @elena francis @Sitezumbanlosoidos @Juan Frioman Frizelme @REDDY @Nicors @Kenshiro @wysiwyg @Burbujo II @alas97 @FULANITODETALYCUAL @abdecker @Vlad_Empalador @El Ariki Mau @Tusade @Y 32 MÁS @InigoMontoya @Manfredo1900 @Chano-El-Cojo @Kolobok @*_* Рокоссовский @wireless1980 @Medaigualtodo @eljusticiero @eL PERRO @Desadaptado Dimensional @Can Pistraus @keylargof @ominae @belenus @crash2012 @Scout.308 @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @Guerrilla Jr. @Patatas bravas @Hispanidad @Mr. Frost @Decimus @Tales. @2plx2 @Oteador @Tucho Cacolas @JAGGER @Plasteriano @Simo Hayha @El cogorzas @Feriri88 @Diquesi @skan @Josant2022 @tomcat ii @MCC


----------



## pemebe (10 Jul 2022)

*Fuente Ucra: Situación en el frente

Rusia se centra en impedir la ofensiva ucraniana en el sur de Ucrania - Informe del Estado Mayor*

OLHA HLUSHCHENKO

*Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 06:00 horas del 10 de julio

En el frente de Sivershchyna, *las fuerzas rusas dispararon sobre las áreas alrededor de Bachivsk, Myropillia, Volodymyrivka, Vovkivka y Volfyne, realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de las dos últimas aldeas y utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos.

Los principales esfuerzos de Rusia *en el frente de Kharkiv* se centran en impedir el avance de las tropas ucranianas.

Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron diferentes tipos de artillería para disparar sobre Kharkiv, Ruski Tyshky, Pytomnyk, Korobochkyne, Ivanivka, Dementiivka, Sosnivka, Rubizhne y Slatyne y realizaron un ataque aéreo sobre Verknii Saltiv. Además, Rusia lanzó un misil Iskander sobre la ciudad de Kharkiv desde el territorio de Belgorod Oblast (Rusia).

*En el frente de Sloviansk,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y realizaron reconocimientos en fuerza cerca de Dolyna. No tuvieron éxito y se retiraron.

Los rusos también dispararon contra las zonas cercanas a Dolyna, Dibrivne, Mazanivka, Bohorodychne, Adamivka, Andriivka, Virnopillia, Velyka Komyshuvakha, Krasnopillia y Nova Dmytrivka utilizando artillería de tubo y cohetes.

Las tropas rusas no emprendieron operaciones de combate activas *en el frente de Kramators*k, aunque algunas unidades rusas fueron vistas moviéndose en dirección a Bilohorivka. Los rusos utilizaron morteros, tanques y artillería tubular para disparar sobre las zonas de Siversk, Pereizne, Hryhorivka, Verkhnokamianske y Bilohorivka y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Sloviansk, Siversk y Serebrianka.

Asimismo, las fuerzas rusas no emprendieron operaciones de combate activas *en el frente de Bakhmut.* Allí, los rusos dispararon contra las zonas de Vershyna, Zaitseve, Pokrovske, Vesele, Ivano-Dariivka y la central térmica de Vuhlehirska. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos en las cercanías de Berestove y Spirne.

*En los frentes de Avdiivka, Kurkahove, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia, *las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron la artillería para disparar contra las zonas de Opytne, Avdiivka, Marinka, Pavlivka, Vuhledar, Zolota Nyva, Komar, Huliaipole, Orikhiv, Mali Shcherbaky y Poltavka con el fin de inmovilizar a las fuerzas ucranianas en la zona. La aviación rusa ha efectuado ataques aéreos en los alrededores de Kamianka, Mali Shcherbaky y Novoandriivka.

Las fuerzas rusas están centrando sus esfuerzos en impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas monten una ofensiva *en el frente de Pivdennyi Buh*, y utilizaron artillería tubular para disparar sobre las zonas en torno a Lozove, Posad Pokrovske, Ukrainka, Partysanske, Liubomyrivka, Kobzartsi y Shyroke.

Rusia mantiene hasta tres barcos portamisiles de alta precisión en espera [en las aguas del Mar Negro, listos para lanzar misiles sobre el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jul 2022)

Microondas que provocan daños neuronales ponen fuera de combate a los agentes de la CIA y espías canadienses. No, no es coña. 









El síndrome de la Habana: una película de terror en busca del culpable | XLSemanal


Dolores de cabeza terribles, vértigos agudos, pérdida de capacidad mental… Desde 2016, personal diplomático y de los servicios secretos de Estados Unidos y Canadá padece extraños daños neurológico




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?



Existe la cosa del refugiado político y tal.
Pero ya ves que en occidente sólo sacan la matraca esta cuando les interesa. Cuando no, te delatan a la gestapo ucra aunque hayas conseguido huir de allí.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es el tipico panfleto para alimentar a los @Roedr de la vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hablo de las víctimas, hablo del uso que se hace de ellas por parte de los políticos. Respecto a los regímenes políticos, el franquismo no es más que un episodio del canovismo y sus asonadas, excepcionalmente largo, pero en la línea de decadencia, corrupción, miseria moral e intelectual que no ha hecho más que aumentar desde el isabelismo. Si no se hace nada, pues a este periodo bipartidista y corrupto le seguirán algunas asonadas, quizá alguna con éxito, que ahondarán en el error recalcitrantemente hasta que ya no queda nada vivo en este país excepto los señoritingos y sus esclavos.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El salario medio es una gran mentira. En el salario medio te computa el sueldo de Benzemá, Simeone y Amancio Ortega.
> Has de usar el salario moda, el más repetido.
> Fíjate si será una puta mierda, que el INE no lo ha actualizado desde el 2019, cuando era de 13.000 euros brutos para las mujeres y 18.000 para los hombres. Y eso antes del COVID y de la tremenda inflación.
> 
> ...



Si lo publican y efectivamente cuando haces eso mismo usando la moda o el mediano la cosa es incluso peor ... Pretender una presion fiscal del 45 % para un salario moda de 15 es dejarlo en 8000 o pocas más para vivir o sea nada ... Todo esto podría tener sentido con un sistema fiscal progresivo pero la realidad es que la progresividad fiscal son los reyes y cada vez es menor, inventos como el IVA hacen que lo pobres no se escapen de esa presion fiscal y con inflación incluso se escapan menos y en este mundo incluso con """socialistas""" al mando los impuestos indirectos cada vez son más.


----------



## VittorioValencia (10 Jul 2022)

Las luminarias y zoquetes que nos gobiernan. Nos llevan al abismo


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Putin ha hecho sus cuentas y ha decidido que le interesa un conflicto lento y largo, sus razones tendrá y no tiene necesidad de contar sus planes a nadie.
> Cada día que pasa y cada kilómetro que avanza en un pinchazo en el culo de los líderes occidentales.
> Ganar un maratón o una partida de ajedrez requiere tiempo, sacrificio y convicción, de momento gana Putin.
> Cada día que se levanta Putin de la cama, son 500 ucranianos menos, otros 200 mutilados y 300 con secuelas mentales permanentes, 500 millones dólares más en la cuenta, 50000 occidentales cabreados con su gobierno, 200 armas occidentales destruidas y mejores relaciones con sus socios.
> No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.



La explicación a la guerra es muy sencilla: *gas*

El gas es lo que sostiene al estado ruso moderno. La URSS tenía gas en los urales y en asia central/orillas del caspio.
De estos dos sitios, el de los urales sólo tiene sentido comercial venderlo a Europa. El 30% del presupuesto ruso viene de ahí.

Los angloamericanos llevan años intentando neutralizar a Rusia via disminución de su cuota de mercado. Para ello intentan obtener los recursos de asia central y Caspio (Kazajstán, Tayikistán, etc). Pero eso requiere costosos gasoductos y trenes que esos países no se pueden permitir. Así que la única forma que esos países tienen de exportar es usando la infraestructura soviética, que pasa por Rusia de camino a occidente.

Las guerras de Georgia y los disturbios en Kazajstán son todo por esto.

El único país que ha conseguido puentear a Rusia ha sido Azerbayán, con protección turca. Pero no es una mordida muy grande a la cuota rusa.

Ahora entra en juego Ucrania. En 2010 desubrieron en el Donbass una enorme reserva de gas, el yacimiento de Yuzivska, que está en Jarkov-Donestk. La idea era obviamente usar los gasoductos ya existentes para enchufar ese gas a Europa sin Rusia. Por allí desfilo la Shell y otras empresas occidentales. Y eso es una amenaza estratégica a Rusia.

Por eso las tropas rusas ya han conseguido su objetivo: que este gas no vaya a occidente.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

al loro dijo:


> El *Corredor de Hidrógeno de Europa Central* (CEHC), que enviaría hidrógeno desde Ucrania a Alemania por tuberías dedicadas a través de Eslovaquia y la República Checa”.
> 
> Qué traman...?
> 
> ...



Otro cuento chino, se trata de usar las anergias renovables (eólica y solar) para producir la electrolisis del agua en sus dos elementos oxigeno e hidrogeno, dicen que como Ucrania tiene más sol que Alemania lo pueden hacer. En España nadaríamos entonces en Hidrogeno.

Normalmente el Hidrogeno se obtiene mediante un proceso industrial del "petróleo" ya que por electrolisis es más costosa.









Hidrógeno verde, la propuesta de Ucrania para entrar en la Unión Europea


Ucrania podría proporcionar suficiente hidrógeno verde para las necesidades europeas y está preparando un plan que sirva como aliciente para su entrada en la UE como un vector clave en la economía, no como una nación que necesite que la rescaten.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com




"
...
El plan aprovecha el importante recurso de la energía solar y también de la eólica (aunque en menor medida) para, mediante electrolisis, extraer el hidrógeno del agua. “Ciudades como Zaporizhzhia, Mykolayiv, Odesa y Kherson reciben tanto o más sol que el centro de Italia”, explica Riepkin. “Solo gracias a estas regiones, Ucrania podría proporcionar suficiente hidrógeno verde tanto para sus necesidades domésticas como para las necesidades de europeas”. 
...
"


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Qué maravilla levantarse y ver vídeos de arsenales orcos convertidos en chocapic!


----------



## Julc (10 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?



Te han obligado a permanecer en arresto domiciliario y tus vecinos aplaudían y te vigilaban.
Pueden hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Jajajajajaja Revilla anoche en la secta diciendo que _"no engañemos a la gente, no se puede vencer a Rusia, el muchacho ese (farlopas) que se rinda ya, que nos va a arruinar"_
> 
> Los rusos son duros, son recios de cojones. No ceden nunca.
> 
> ...



Ves la sexta y tienes a Revilla de referencia. No añadiré nada más.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

*Trump: "Conmigo en la Casa Blanca, Rusia no habría invadido Ucrania"*
Donald Trump ha reiterado en Anchorage, Alaska, que con él en la Casa Blanca "no habría una *invasión rusa* de *Ucrania*".

"Si las elecciones hubieran sido diferentes -dijo el ex presidente estadounidense a sus seguidores- no nos hubiéramos ido de Afganistán así, dejando miles de millones de dólares en material militar, y no hubiera habido un desastre ucraniano con cientos de miles de muertos".


----------



## keylargof (10 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Putin ha hecho sus cuentas y ha decidido que le interesa un conflicto lento y largo, sus razones tendrá y no tiene necesidad de contar sus planes a nadie.
> Cada día que pasa y cada kilómetro que avanza en un pinchazo en el culo de los líderes occidentales.
> Ganar un maratón o una partida de ajedrez requiere tiempo, sacrificio y convicción, de momento gana Putin.
> Cada día que se levanta Putin de la cama, son 500 ucranianos menos, otros 200 mutilados y 300 con secuelas mentales permanentes, 500 millones dólares más en la cuenta, 50000 occidentales cabreados con su gobierno, 200 armas occidentales destruidas y mejores relaciones con sus socios.
> No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.



Que todavía quede gente como puerconsiguiente diciendo la gilipollez de lo de la guerra larga es realmente asombroso.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)

La clave que nadie quiere ver, el elefante en la habitación, es que la ascendencia de Occidente se deshace como un azucarillo. Pase lo que pase en Ucrania, Occidente ya no volverá a mandar más, esto es irreversible, y por bastante tiempo no va a haber ninguna potencia hegemónica, esto es que lo se entiende en el ‘Sur Global’. Que países que eran colonias pasan a ser libres, libres de serlo al menos. Es lo mismo que el colapso romano, se hunde una estructura centralizada, una jerarquía global, y es sustuituída por varios poderes superpuestos y además, territorializados.

EEUU se desintegra. No territorialmente, sino su sistema político, se deshace. El Presidente nunca mandó gran cosa, era un cargo con poderes para reorientar o afinar, ahora no hay nada que afinar. El colapso de Occidente global arrastra al núcleo del sistema. Varios economistas apuntan a que el sistema capitalista ha dejado de funcionar en EEUU. No era esto lo que se esperaba.

Al mundo le importa Ucrania una mierda, en realidad sólo le importa a Rusia. En la reunión del G20 hemos visto a la tropa sin puta idea de què hacer, y el resto del mundo poniendo tierra por medio para que no le alcance el naufragio.

Y Albares haciendo el subnormal. Ha llevado la deprimente mierdoplomacia hispanistana a cotas de incompetencia cuántica


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

*Alemania bloquea la ayuda de la UE a Ucrania.*
Durante más de un mes, Alemania ha estado bloqueando el paquete de ayuda de 9.000 millones de euros que debería representar la principal forma de apoyo de la UE a *Ucrania*, según publica el _Corriere della Sera_.

El estancamiento, confirmado por varios protagonistas tanto en *Kiev* como en Bruselas, podría ser uno de los motivos que impulsaron ayer* Volodimir Zelenski *destituyera de forma repentina y bastante brutal al embajador ucraniano en Berlín Andryi Melnyk.

Sin embargo, hay un motivo más detrás del nerviosismo del presidente ucraniano de estas horas: la sospecha de que el Gobierno de Berlín se dispone a violar algunas sanciones contra Moscú para recuperar el suministro de gas ruso a través de los gasoductos Nord Stream.


----------



## niraj (10 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> eso es legal?, Si estoy fuera de mi país me pueden obligar a volver para ir a la guerra?



Da igual si es legal o no. La guerra es hasta el último ucraniano y no les van a dejar un lugar donde puedan vivir en paz.
España está en el grupo de los que los envía al matadero









Los desertores de Ucrania que piden asilo en España: "Mis amigos han muerto en la guerra"


El Ministerio de Interior tramitó el año pasado 2.396 peticiones de protección internacional por parte de personas procedentes del país y 1.803 acabaron con una resolución desfavorable




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Lo que es estar mal* y de malas...
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117987



Alguien duda de que estas explosiones no sean otra cosa que estrategia USAna para controlar las exportaciones?


----------



## bigmaller (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es el tipico panfleto para alimentar a los @Roedr de la vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los asesinos de eta, vivian en la clandestinidad, perseguidos por un estado y extorsionando para matar

El franquismo mataba con los impuestos de todos.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ves la sexta y tienes a Revilla de referencia. No añadiré nada más.



Revilla sirve perfectamente como ejemplo porque es el mayor cuñado-subnormal de España y lo que dice el es lo que piensan la mayoria de los NPCs (los cuales por cierto evitan el tema siempre que pueden, por lo menos en mi circulo, cuando hace unos meses todo era sacar pecho  ).

Donde trabajo al principio se mandaron donaciones de los trabajadores. Hace meses que nadie se atreve a proponer nada parecido en el comite de empresa. No vaya a ser que la gente se cabree...


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Jul 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Putin ha hecho sus cuentas y ha decidido que le interesa un conflicto lento y largo, sus razones tendrá y no tiene necesidad de contar sus planes a nadie.
> Cada día que pasa y cada kilómetro que avanza en un pinchazo en el culo de los líderes occidentales.
> Ganar un maratón o una partida de ajedrez requiere tiempo, sacrificio y convicción, de momento gana Putin.
> Cada día que se levanta Putin de la cama, son 500 ucranianos menos, otros 200 mutilados y 300 con secuelas mentales permanentes, 500 millones dólares más en la cuenta, 50000 occidentales cabreados con su gobierno, 200 armas occidentales destruidas y mejores relaciones con sus socios.
> No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.



Esto es propaganda. Ucrania esta reventando los almacenes de armas rusos con los himars con la ayuda satelital de la nato. Y los rusos estan sacando tanques t-62 de las reservas, porque se estan quedando sin tanques modernos. En Rusia ha bajado un 82% la compra de coches. Si la guerra se alarga rusia se enfrenta a un problema que podría implosionar el país como la urrs. Es a la otan quien le interesa alargar la guerra. La unión europea podra salir adelante solo es cuestión de tiempo sustituir la energía rusa, somos mas ricos que rusia. El problema es de Rusia cuando pierdan sus ingresos energéticos a Europa que representan un 50% de sus ingresos energéticos.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania ha matado al menos a 347 niños.*
Según la Oficina del Fiscal General, desde que comenzara la *guerra en Ucrania* han muerto 347 niños y más de 640 han resultado heridos

Se espera que las cifras sean más altas ya que no incluyen las bajas en los territorios ocupados por* Rusia* y las áreas donde continúan las hostilidades.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Que todavía quede gente como puerconsiguiente diciendo la gilipollez de lo de la guerra larga es realmente asombroso.



Estan sacando ya los tanques t-62 de Afganistán pero a rusia le interesa alargar la guerra claro que si.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Jul 2022)

Los rusos estan quedandose sin tanques modernos. Y sacan t-62 de las reservas . Preocupante


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Qué buena mañana empieza. He contado como 5 arsenales reventados en las últimas horas... 

A este ritmo los orcos van a tener que lanzar piedras


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué buena mañana empieza. He contado como 5 arsenales reventados en las últimas horas...
> 
> A este ritmo los orcos van a tener que lanzar piedras



Rusia no tiene prisa . Por eso estan sacando t-62 de las reservas


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

https://www.mil.gov.ua/news/2022/07/...shennya-vijni/

Traduccion:
Uno de los escenarios para el final de la guerra en Ucrania será la 'buena voluntad' de los rusos, que demostraron en Kyiv Oblast, Chernihiv Oblast, Sumy Oblast y Zmiiny Island, huyendo de nuestro ejército". Oleksiy Reznikov dijo esto en la plataforma de discusión de Forbes.

La segunda opción es la victoria en la batalla: la destrucción de las tropas rusas por parte del ejército ucraniano.

El tercero es el colapso de Rusia: el desfile de soberanías de súbditos rusos en estados individuales.

Sin Minsk 3.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

para las ratas del foro de mierda:


Y como prueba de que Soros está detrás del movimiento que dicen defender falsamente a colectivos sociales como los homos o las lesbianas pero que los usan para llevar su propia agenda destructiva de cualquier sociedad (unos lo llaman agenda 2k30, otros kalergi, otros simplemente un plan para reducir la supuesta sobrepoblacion del planeta, whatever...)


Toda la mafia globalista/capitalista juntita al unísono, ya se va viendo las cosas con mas evidencia. En fin


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

¿Y es humano, no sé si legal,, preguntar a un migrante ruso por la situación política de tu país y obligar a posicionarte públicamente? Yo no lo sé, pero si tengo muy claro que, tanto si pro Putin como si no, si soy ruso y tengo mi familia en el país ,me han fastidiado y mucho porque mañana tendré que ir a enterrar a mi madre o a ver a mi sobrino y entre medias se han cargado mi derecho a vivir mi jubilación o simplemente volver a mi país.

¿No decís que Putin es Satán, que usa polonio, que reprime a disidentes?. Pues imaginaros en que dilema ponéis a un ruso que os crea.

Es la primera vez que veo la obligación de tomar partido público a un migrante en un país en conflicto por el conflicto en el país propio. Razones, las obvias y si además peligra tu patrimonio es que es muy tonto o, sencillamente, sabes que no nos va a servir y estás hostigando a los migrantes. Si no lo mediste eres inconsciente y tonto. Es que lo han hecho hasta con deportistas que hasta hora eran el puente entre ideas políticas diferentes, último reducto contra el politiqueo


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

La otra opción tendría que ser la de meter tropas en toda la frontera de la UE con Rusia y decirles que tranquilos, nosotros no vamos a entrar, pero vosotros tampoco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La otra opción tendría que ser la de meter tropas en toda la frontera de la UE con Rusia y decirles que tranquilos, nosotros no vamos a entrar, pero vosotros tampoco.



Tú no vas porque eres un puto terrorista de teclado comedoritos ninorrata viviendo en casa de su mamita, vives muy bien lejos de las balas disfruta de lo quede del mal llamado Estado de bienestar que para los próximos meses nos joderan (yo tambien por culpa de tus dirigentes europedos y la excusa de ukrania) de una forma u otra.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Microondas que provocan daños neuronales ponen fuera de combate a los agentes de la CIA y espías canadienses. No, no es coña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urbanitas pijos (clásico espécimen de la CIA) no asimilan los ruidos de la naturaleza...
Gente que viene trastornada de serie, con pajas mentales y 'microondas' culpando
a los otros...jólivu tiene nicho ahí.


----------



## porconsiguiente (10 Jul 2022)

El capítulo de 9 de las estupideces.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tú no vas porque eres un puto terrorista de teclado comedoritos ninorrata viviendo en casa de su mamita, vives muy bien lejos de las balas disfruta de lo quede del mal llamado Estado de bienestar que para los próximos meses nos joderan (yo tambien por culpa de tus dirigentes europedos y la excusa de ukrania) de una forma u otra.



Jodete puta italiana de mierda y te paso lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos..........rata de cloaca......


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Esta noche en Ucrania hubo al menos 11 nuevos ataques con misiles contra objetivos militares rusos por parte de HIMARS. 

Grandes explosiones ocurrieron en Mariupol, Alchevsk, Shakhtarsk, Kirovske, Khartsyzk, Chystiakove, Zuhres, Prydorozhnje, Ilovaisk, Kalina Mine y el distrito de Leninskyi en la ciudad de Donetsk.


También se realizaron 2 ataques con misiles HIMARS en Chornobaivka en Kherson, destruyendo equipos rusos, puestos de mando y almacenes de municiones.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Eso se lo dices a la puta italiana,que es la que ha empezado a insultar.....PAYASO de mierda..que se te vé el plumon a 1000 metros.


----------



## wireless1980 (10 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Jajajajajaja Revilla anoche en la secta diciendo que _"no engañemos a la gente, no se puede vencer a Rusia, el muchacho ese (farlopas) que se rinda ya, que nos va a arruinar"_
> 
> Los rusos son duros, son recios de cojones. No ceden nunca.
> 
> ...



Creo que te confundes. Ese es rojo y proputin. No das una parece.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete puta italiana de mierda y te paso lavate el chichi que jiedes a perros muertos..........rata de cloaca......



hemoal? lo de kiev ya si eso para otro dia no? dos pasitos adelante dos para atrás....Animo!!


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

yo creo que está hablando en clave, está queriendo decir que quiere ser un plumón, para el invierno que se nos viene. Pobrecica, nació sin neuronas, su madre no se ha dado cuenta del retraso


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Joderrrrrr,no disimules payasete que se te vió ayer en el desfile del orgullo en Madrid......


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Microondas que provocan daños neuronales ponen fuera de combate a los agentes de la CIA y espías canadienses. No, no es coña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vayamos por partes. En el caso de que sean microondas, sería extremadamente fácil y barato suministrar a sus empleados en Cuba sencillos detectores de microondas para tenerlos en el hogar. Mucho más fácil en sus puestos de trabajo, pero parece que les atacan donde residen. Después de este paso tan sencillo, podrían acusar directamente al Gobierno cubano por ello.

¿Qué podemos deducir de esto? tanto por que no lo están haciendo, como por que están intentando ocultar el asunto. Pues que no les atacan ni los cubanos, ni los rusos, ni los chinos. Es su propio Gobierno yanki quien los está atacando.

Y ahora cualquiera pensará: 'este Loignorito, a saber que se ha fumado hoy'. Pues miren, yo estoy en el convencimiento de que la izquierda internacional es una utilidad de la mafia anglosajona desde el minuto uno. Así que el que el propio Gobierno mafioso yanki ataque a sus funcionarios allí para mantener al 'monstruo rojo' que tanto conviene a las empresas de armamento por tenerlo al lado de casa, no tiene nada de extraño.

Y si alguien tiene una explicación alternativa, que la presente. Un sensor de microondas es una baratija para el nivel de cualquier Estado. No digo algo super-tecnificado capaz de diseccionar frecuencias, triangular el origen, etc.. Digo algo elemental como un cutre-detector de humos que suele haber en las cocinas con una pila de 9V.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

La situación en este momento "no parece ser buena" para Estados Unidos debido a una "gran guerra fuera de control en Europa" y a "la inflación más alta que se recuerda", estimó el expresidente Donald Trump en una publicación compartida esta semana en la red Truth Social.

Según el exmandatario, en comparación con estos desafíos, el difícil comienzo de año en Wall Street y los altos precios de la energía deben considerarse como "buenas noticias". "Ninguno de estos horribles eventos habrían ocurrido si yo fuera presidente", aseguró Trump refiriéndose al conflicto en Ucrania y sus consecuencias, recoge el portal Axios.






"Somos una nación fallida": Trump culpa a Biden de los altos índices de criminalidad en EE.UU.
Las declaraciones de Trump se producen en un contexto desfavorable de popularidad tanto para el actual inquilino de la Casa Blanca como para su antecesor, recuerda el medio. Las encuestas más recientes muestran que 7 de cada 10 personas respondieron que no quieren que Biden busque otro mandato. Al mismo tiempo, 6 de cada 10 votantes dijeron que no quieren que Trump vuelva a presentarse a las elecciones presidenciales, y 1 de cada 3 opina que eso podría dividir al país.

Trump, quien se prepara para una posible postulación a los comicios de 2024, en el último tiempo ha resaltado lo mal que le va al país bajo la actual Administración. En una de las recientes entrevistas, el exmandatario republicano valoró que a EE.UU. "le está yendo muy mal" y se encuentra "en gran peligro de una guerra mundial".


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha informado sobre la destrucción de más de 1.000 proyectiles para los obuses M777 y cerca de 700 proyectiles para los lanzacohetes múltiples Grad tras un ataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Kiev en la ciudad de Slaviansk, en el que también fueron eliminados hasta 100 militares ucranianos.

Además de este depósito de municiones, situado en una planta de cerámica, los militares rusos han destruido en las últimas 24 horas tres puntos de mando cerca de las localidades de Soledar, Minkovka y Bajmut.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Que se acabaron los vuelos baratos salvo que los subvencione el hay-untamiento de turno... Coge un Madrid Viena por menos de 300€ ida y vuelta en el día, y hablamos... Pongamos salir a las 8, y volver a las 20h...
> 
> Los extras son chorradas... Un vuelo Madrid Viena cuesta lo que te he puesto y subiendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si te estoy diciendo que hago esa ruta muy habitualmente, otra cosa es que te compres el vuelo para unas horas determinadas o con poca antelación, eso ha pasado SIEMPRE


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Enga,no disimules joio....boot-payasete ,que se te vé todos los dias por Chueca........


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todos los vendedores de humo y 'expertos' con pedigrí olvidan que esta guerra
> es mucho más que tal o cual batalla, en cualquier ciudad en Ucrania o incluso
> de la propia Ucrania..
> 
> ...




De lo que se deduce que, esta 'operación' de Rusia es solo una parte de una guerra de civilización
en su amplia extensión, que incluye problemas con China, la Palestina ocupada, la pérfida Albión
y el resto de los territorios del mundo como exactamente declaró Putin. Ya, son vanos los intentos
de devolver este genio a la botella y, por tanto, inútiles.


----------



## skan (10 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La explicación a la guerra es muy sencilla: *gas*
> 
> El gas es lo que sostiene al estado ruso moderno. La URSS tenía gas en los urales y en asia central/orillas del caspio.
> De estos dos sitios, el de los urales sólo tiene sentido comercial venderlo a Europa. El 30% del presupuesto ruso viene de ahí.
> ...



La explicación es más sencilla, Rusia es una dictadura genocida que lleva 11 siglos provocando guerras e invadiendo países. De ese modo se ha convertido en el país más grande del mundo, y nunca tienen suficiente.
Por su parte este lo tienen complicado para expandirse porque está China, aunque les queda Mongolia y las islas japonesas.
Entonces siguen haciéndolo por el sur y el oeste.


----------



## skan (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Desgraciadamente a los genocidas rusos les da igual incluso sus propios muertos.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Otro cuento chino, se trata de usar las anergias renovables (eólica y solar) para producir la electrolisis del agua en sus dos elementos oxigeno e hidrogeno, dicen que como Ucrania tiene más sol que Alemania lo pueden hacer. En España nadaríamos entonces en Hidrogeno.
> 
> Normalmente el Hidrogeno se obtiene mediante un proceso industrial del "petróleo" ya que por electrolisis es más costosa.
> 
> ...



Quienes tendrían que haber estado haciendo eso desde el minuto uno, son las empresas verdes españolas. Es una forma de aprovechar esos generadores solares y eólicos al 100% almacenando en hidrógeno y oxígeno la electricidad que no pueden vender cuando no es necesaria.


----------



## EGO (10 Jul 2022)

Es brutal.Van a dejar a los rusos sin gasolina ni municion.

Lo unico que podria hacer Rusia es intentar averiguar donde guardan los HIMARS y lanzar un ataque masivo de aviacion para destruirlos...pero aun asi los EEUU mandarian mas.

La maquinaria belica anglo ya empieza a ir a toda mecha.Los alemanes y japoneses saben bien por experiencia de que va el tema.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La explicación a la guerra es muy sencilla: *gas*
> 
> El gas es lo que sostiene al estado ruso moderno. La URSS tenía gas en los urales y en asia central/orillas del caspio.
> De estos dos sitios, el de los urales sólo tiene sentido comercial venderlo a Europa. El 30% del presupuesto ruso viene de ahí.
> ...



El gas al que se refiere,en el Donbass, es de fracking, que obligaría a desalojar gran parte
de la población (hay un progama TV ucro que confirmo esta cuestión), para sacar ese gas. 
Movida en la que está implicado el Hunter Biden.
Demasiados intereses. en juego...


----------



## vettonio (10 Jul 2022)

Skan fuera, al ignore.

No estoy para perder el tiempo en leer a uno que podía ser el Ferreras disfrazado.


----------



## arriondas (10 Jul 2022)

Déjà vu... Aquellos audios y vídeos de las enfermeras en estos tres últimos años, aquellos antivacunas muertos por covid y de los que no encontrabas nada de ellos anterior a la noticia...


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Microondas que provocan daños neuronales ponen fuera de combate a los agentes de la CIA y espías canadienses. No, no es coña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha hablado bastante de ello pero lo veo "no factible", la razón es que necesitarías un cacho de antena ya que la radiación pierde su potencia por la distancia la cuadrado, la solución poniéndolas direccionales para canalizar la radiación pero eso aparte de implicar la antena parabólica transmisora, las radiaciones .microondas apenas atraviesas los muros, si los muros están forrados de metal aun menos.

Si que se han podido realizar pruebas con altavoces infrasónicos (20Hz) que afectan y se transmiten mucho mejor.









Cómo funcionan las misteriosas "armas acústicas" que se habrían utilizado en Cuba contra Estados Unidos


Los cañones que emiten un ruido de baja frecuencia son utilizados desde hace años para dispersar manifestaciones, pero también existen desarrollos secretos de señales infrasónicas con efectos letales: desde mareos hasta la muerte. En el incidente de La Habana, Washington no descarta la...




www.infobae.com





"
...
Sin embargo, *esta no es la única aplicación para las armas acústicas.* Las principales potencias del mundo se encuentran desarrollando armas que utilizan infrasonidos, emitidos a una frecuencia menor a 20 hz que *no puede ser escuchada por el oído humano.*

Según el investigador alemán en armas acústicas de la Universidad de Cornnell, Jürgen Altmann, estos sonidos pueden causar *vértigo, estrés, visión borrosa, falta de equilibrio y desorientación,* y tras grandes exposiciones puede *dañar los órganos mediante la vibración y causar la muerte,* todo sin que la personas se de cuenta.

Pero si bien las investigaciones existen, poco se conoce del funcionamiento de estos dispositivos, que pueden ir desde antenas que disparan *"balas acústicas"* que producen daños al alcanzar su objetivo, o antenas que dirigen un *"haz" de sonido constante* que puede atravesar paredes y afectar a personas dentro de un edificio.

"


----------



## chafamandurrias (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es el tipico panfleto para alimentar a los @Roedr de la vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ser antifranquista sin mancha hay que enseñar el árbol genealógico, que el antifranquismo está lleno de hijos y nietos de franquistas intentando redimirse.


----------



## lobox (10 Jul 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> Para ser antifranquista sin mancha hay que enseñar el árbol genealógico, que el antifranquismo está lleno de hijos y nietos de franquistas intentando redimirse.



Claro, igualito qué las SS.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Crimea. T-72 y BMP-3 que se envían como refuerzos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

❗Dos militares del Batallón Azov fueron condenados a muerte en la RPD por los delitos que cometieron.

Konstantin Nikitenko (Fox): condujo un vehículo blindado por las calles de Mariupol disparando contra civiles. Una de las principales pruebas de su culpabilidad fue un vídeo publicado por él mismo.

Nikolai (Frost): disparó a los marines rusos capturados y bailó alegremente sobre los cadáveres y luego publicó este video en su canal "Dance-Kill". Antes de rendirse cerró el canal pero Internet lo recuerda todo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Equipo destruido de la 63.a brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Krivoy Rog


----------



## El_Suave (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quienes tendrían que haber estado haciendo eso desde el minuto uno, son las empresas verdes españolas. Es una forma de aprovechar esos generadores solares y eólicos al 100% almacenando en hidrógeno y oxígeno la electricidad que no pueden vender cuando no es necesaria.



A tantos habría que fusilar.


----------



## Julc (10 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1118409
> 
> 
> ❗Dos militares del Batallón Azov fueron condenados a muerte en la RPD por los delitos que cometieron.
> ...



Comida para cerdos.
Asi servirán para algo, al menos una vez en su vida.


----------



## keylargof (10 Jul 2022)

Los retrasados mentales orcos llevan 3 meses lanzando 60000 proyectiles de artillería diarios y han conseguido destruir granjas, bloques de apartamentos, pueblos.... Objetivos militares, poquitos.

Los ucras en 2 semanas con los HIMARS han destruido decenas de polvorines de los border line, destruyendo así su capacidad de hacer la guerra, consistente en arrasarlo todo con millones de toneladas de artillería y con carne de cañón.

El ridículo de los ruskis no tiene precedente, un ejército de auténticos subnormales y borrachos


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Sobre HIMARS y qué hacer al respecto.

Bueno, en primer lugar, entender que es prácticamente imposible garantizar la protección de la frontera/LCB con una longitud de 1.500 km contra los ataques de misiles que vuelan a 70 km hasta ahora, y en el peor de los casos incluso a 300 km. Seguro que algunos de los misiles serán destruidos, pero algunos pasarán.
Yo, por supuesto, puedo escribir en el espíritu de los canales de telegram de moda, que todas estas instalaciones deben ser rápidamente encontradas y destruidas por el santo Iskander, y, por supuesto, no se olvide de crear un escalonado, incluso mejor escribir un sistema de defensa aérea profundamente escalonado, que derrotará a todos los misiles y también pisar sus pies para el efecto.
Una sugerencia en la línea de: "Hazme un puto trato. No sé cómo, pero hazlo rápido".

El sistema de defensa aérea escalonado existe desde hace mucho tiempo y no se puede escalonar más rápido. Sólo puede reforzarse rápidamente mediante el debilitamiento de otras zonas cubiertas, y lentamente mediante suministros industriales. Pero incluso así no proporcionará una protección del 100%.

Espero que al final de la FACE y durante otros cinco años después no escuchemos ninguna noticia sobre lo jodidamente buenos exportadores de armas que somos, y no se entregue al extranjero ni una sola pieza de equipo militar, por más contratos políticamente importantes que sean. Excepto, por supuesto, en el caso de Bielorrusia.
Todo por el frente, todo por la victoria.

Los misiles HIMARS están protegidos exactamente igual que los misiles Tochka-U, teniendo en cuenta que la cabeza de guiado de los HIMARS está basada en los satélites, lo que significa que la zona de supresión de la señal de los satélites debe intentarse para todo el alcance del misil, basándose en el peor punto de lanzamiento posible. Es decir, desde las fronteras del estado y el LBS.
Esto, por supuesto, no afectará al número de lanzamientos, pero sí a su eficacia (precisión).
Pero se espera que los Khokhlys también seleccionen objetivos de un tamaño que pueda ser alcanzado sin corrección por los satélites. De la misma manera que ahora seleccionan objetivos en territorio ruso para sus "Reis", que actualmente son las armas de mayor alcance de los Khohls, gracias a las bolas, con una precisión casi nula. 
Se trata de aeródromos, ciudades, fábricas, depósitos de distrito y del ejército y lugares donde se concentran grandes cantidades de combustible.

Hay que entender que la idea de que una vez que hemos liberado la RNL, la RPD y la guerra ha terminado y los misiles ya no pueden ser disparados contra nosotros, no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.
La guerra no terminará ahí.

Para garantizar que el territorio de Rusia esté a salvo de cualquier cosa que llegue, el LBS tiene que alejarse de las fronteras rusas hasta la distancia de vuelo de las armas de mayor alcance.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué maravilla levantarse y ver vídeos de arsenales orcos convertidos en chocapic!



La mayoria ucranianos. .









Удар по пункту дислокации ВСУ: в Минобороны РФ заявили об уничтожении более 1 тыс. снарядов к гаубицам M777


Российские военные нанесли удар по пункту временной дислокации артиллерийского подразделения ВСУ. Об этом заявили в Минобороны РФ. Как уточнили в ведомстве, в результате удара уничтожены до 100 человек личного состава и свыше 1 тыс. артиллерийских снарядов для гаубиц М777 производства США...




russian.rt.com


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Tras el aumento de los bombardeos de Donetsk en mayo y junio, escribí sobre la sensata idea de transferir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Tochka-U a los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares para reforzar el trabajo de artillería, MLRS y depósitos de munición de las AFU.

La Federación Rusa tiene muchos misiles para estos MIRV.

Tras el aumento de los bombardeos de Donetsk en mayo y junio, escribí sobre la sensata idea de transferir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Tochka-U a los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares para reforzar el trabajo de artillería, MLRS y depósitos de munición de las AFU.

La Federación Rusa tiene muchos misiles para estos MIRV.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas continúan el bombardeo masivo de Donetsk.

Tras los impactos, se produjo un incendio en las inmediaciones de un mercado de automóviles en el distrito de Kuibyshev. Los almacenes del distrito de Kievskyy están en llamas.
#Donetsk #Rusia #Ucrania









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado .
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole que han robado la " piedra de Panuk " del Museo Arqueologico de Ekaterimburg " . Ya atraparon al ladron , de nacionalidad polaca , pero en Lubyanka se " pasaron " con el interrogatorio y el muchacho ha sufrido un derrame cerebral . Lo dejaron en estado calabazin ...
Jiuston wi jab e problem ...El Zar Vladimirovich esta cabron por el robo , cuidado pues
De los HIMARS el Zar no esta preocupado . Es parte del Plan . Los militares " paloma " contrarios a un ataque mas profundo estan replegandose a los deseos del Zar de llegar hasta la mismisima frontera polaca .
Lo de nukear los puentes del Dnieper , el Palacio Mariyinski , el Palacio de Klov , la embajada polaca ...pues todavia no
Tomorrow cierran el Nord Stream 1 .
La contacto armenia del clapham tiene un amigo en Gazprom y le ha dicho que no lo van a abrir .
Ay Jesus . Y mientras tanto , Iran enriqueciendo uranio ...Israel en PANIC MODE ..
deshojando la margarita : nukeo , no nukeo , nukeo , no nukeo ...
Una mina ukra procedente del Mar Negro ha sido vista frente a las costas de Tenerife
En Austria han encontrado cuatro ametralladoras rusas Kord 12,7 en el fondo del lago Neusiedl , a 45 kms de Viena ...
tienen un oxido de mas de tres siglos .
Los descubridores , que realizaban labores rutinarias de limpieza estan en tratamiento psiquiatrico .
La VanderLayen va rumbo a Viena a resolver el asunto . El Gabor esta en panic mode .
Kaliningrado sigue bloqueado y las ventas de yodo en Anason han repuntado un 4 % , nada preocupante aun
Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendose " La Batalla Kahlenberg " escrita por Don Cesar con prologo de Sanchez Drago


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Anteayer, el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden firmó un decreto para entregar otro paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania. La lista incluía cuatro lanzadores de cohetes múltiples HIMARS más, así como mil proyectiles de alta precisión para ellos.

El tipo de munición no fue nombrado oficialmente, pero la descripción "proyectiles de alta precisión que permitirán golpear objetivos específicos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas" sugiere elocuentemente la probable transferencia de misiles del tipo MGM-140 ATACMS. Su autonomía puede ser de hasta 300 km, según la especificación.

Este es ya el tercer paquete de ayuda a Ucrania, que incluye armamento moderno, en poco más de dos semanas (los anteriores fueron el 24 de junio y el 3 de julio). La parte estadounidense está aumentando gradualmente la cantidad de ayuda proporcionada a Ucrania.

Boris Rozhin cree que de este modo la Casa Blanca está probando hasta dónde puede llegar la respuesta real de Rusia a Estados Unidos. Según él, Occidente debería esperar las entregas de sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de combate para el otoño.

Hace un par de días, Sergey Naryshkin, jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, dijo que la Alianza del Atlántico Norte estaba librando una guerra híbrida contra Rusia y Bielorrusia. Esto es esencialmente lo que está sucediendo ahora.

El número de envíos y ataques con misiles contra instalaciones rusas está aumentando. Los grupos de sabotaje de las AFU realizan cada vez más incursiones en las zonas fronterizas y en los territorios controlados por Rusia. El objetivo de Occidente es sembrar el pánico y el caos entre los civiles a manos del ejército ucraniano.

El mes de agosto y los primeros meses del otoño serán decisivos para todo Occidente y el rumbo que se elija. Cuanto más se acerque el invierno, más desesperados estarán los políticos europeos y estadounidenses por actuar contra Rusia y el nivel de agresión aumentará exponencialmente.

Ya se observa una mayor actividad de la artillería de largo alcance y de los MLRS por parte de las AFU en la línea de contacto. El número de lanzadores HIMARS ha aumentado de 4 a 12.

Ahora es el momento de pasar de las amenazas a la acción real. Si las entregas de armas no tienen ningún efecto práctico, al menos hay que asegurar la completa supremacía aérea comenzando a suprimir exhaustivamente el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano. Para ello se dispone de todos los recursos necesarios, sólo hace falta organización.

Y los ataques contra los "think tanks ucranianos" anunciados hace un par de meses no deben quedar sólo en el papel. De lo contrario, estas palabras son cada vez menos útiles.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tras el aumento de los bombardeos de Donetsk en mayo y junio, escribí sobre la sensata idea de transferir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Tochka-U a los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares para reforzar el trabajo de artillería, MLRS y depósitos de munición de las AFU.
> 
> La Federación Rusa tiene muchos misiles para estos MIRV.
> 
> ...



Realmente es una buena idea , a distancias cortas son suficientemente precisos. Y son a coste 0 puesto que rusia ya no los utiliza.

La traducción engaña, no son sistemas antimisiles , simplemente son misiles tierra-tierra de corto alcance.

De todas formas podrian suprimier en serio los envios, ya saben que tienen que hacer. O meter 10 divisiones al norte de Jarkov. Putin espera la victoria sin riesgos, los anglos van a muerte se lo van a poner todo lo dificil que puedan.


----------



## ATDTn (10 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Comida para cerdos.
> Asi servirán para algo, al menos una vez en su vida.



Cerdo come cerdo


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Ni misiles, ni munición....


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Mariupol sigue volviendo a la vida pacífica.

La demolición y el desmantelamiento de las viviendas inadecuadas ya están en marcha en todos los distritos de la ciudad.
La demolición de los edificios irreparables comienza sólo después de la conclusión de una comisión especial de la Federación Rusa, que emite un acta de inspección del edificio sobre la base de los datos de los dispositivos para la inspección precisa del estado de las estructuras de hormigón.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas golpean Kherson, hiriendo a 2 personas y destruyendo completamente una casa

Ucrania lleva dos días diciéndoles a los habitantes de Kherson lo mucho que los "quiere" y que los quiere de vuelta: se están produciendo graves bombardeos desde la dirección de Nikolaev, se oyen ráfagas en el cielo y la defensa aérea está operando.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

*Europa confía cada vez menos en una victoria militar de Ucrania*

La líder del partido francés Rassemblement National, Marine Le Pen, opina lo mismo. "Si Ucrania piensa que hay una solución militar, estoy seguro de que se equivoca", dijo el político en el canal de televisión francés BFMTV.

Añadió que "ningún experto militar puede decir que Ucrania es capaz de ganar una acción militar contra Rusia".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Infografía de la evolución del tipo de cambio frente al dólar estadounidense

Como puede ver, la lira turca ha caído de forma significativa. La tasa de inflación anual en Turquía es del 78%.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On July 10, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces reportedly took control of Grygorivka; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Seversk; Clashes between the...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 10 de julio de 2022







 Las fuerzas rusas habrían tomado el control de Grygorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Dolyna;
 Las AFU atacaron la zona de Alchevsk con sistemas HIMARS;
 Se registraron enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Avdiivka.


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 10, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck military assets of the AFU in Slavyansk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 10 de julio de 2022


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos, que no se creen la propaganda del jefe de los cocainómanos de Kiev, protestan contra la retirada del grano sobrante de Ucrania

Por supuesto, los ucranianos "sensatos" dirán que "esto se filmó en Mosfilm con mercenarios".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Ataques de artillería a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Soledar.


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Ya se está construyendo un nuevo complejo residencial de 9 edificios de 9 plantas en el distrito de Cheremushki de Mariupol









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

El SBU utilizó al administrador del canal de medios sociales de la ciudad para avisar de los ataques con misiles en Novaya Kakhovka - el testimonio del detenido está disponible en RIA Novosti.

El detenido admitió que el SBU le había exigido las coordenadas de la presa y los lugares de concentración de las vacaciones de la familia. Posteriormente, las tropas ucranianas atacaron el lugar con un ataque Tochka U, causando la muerte de civiles, dijo una fuente de los servicios de seguridad rusos a RIA Novosti









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre HIMARS y qué hacer al respecto.
> 
> Bueno, en primer lugar, entender que es prácticamente imposible garantizar la protección de la frontera/LCB con una longitud de 1.500 km contra los ataques de misiles que vuelan a 70 km hasta ahora, y en el peor de los casos incluso a 300 km. Seguro que algunos de los misiles serán destruidos, pero algunos pasarán.
> Yo, por supuesto, puedo escribir en el espíritu de los canales de telegram de moda, que todas estas instalaciones deben ser rápidamente encontradas y destruidas por el santo Iskander, y, por supuesto, no se olvide de crear un escalonado, incluso mejor escribir un sistema de defensa aérea profundamente escalonado, que derrotará a todos los misiles y también pisar sus pies para el efecto.
> ...



El camarada @Harman se equivoca . 
No se puede neutralizar ( facilmente ) al que " aprieta " el gatillo de los HIMARS porque estan muy alejados del frente . 
Es el eterno problema que tiene Israel con los terroristas de Hamas . Por mucho escudo anti-misiles que tengas , al final no evitaras que te golpeen . La entrada de los HIMARS en combate es comparable a la entrada de la aviacion en la I Guerra Mundial . 
Si funciona , la OTAN incrementara las entregas y el avance ruso sera neutralizado . 
Los rusos deberian aprender de la " experiencia " israeli . 
Todas las venganzas israelies han sido " desproporcionadas " . Porque segun la logica judia , toda accion debe ser " educativa " 
El clapham entiende ( pero no comparte ) la logica rusa . 
El Zar quiere convertir esta guerra en una " reedicion " de la "Gran Guerra Patria " . Una guerra dolorosa , sangrienta de liberacion contra los nazis . Esta no es la guerra de Ender , es la guerra de Putin . El objetivo estrategico de Putin es justificar la anexion de Ucrania 
Si el coste de la guerra es alto , porque los ukros resisten con firmeza , entonces el botin debe ser mayor . 
No tiene sentido sufrir tanto para ocupar 4 Oblast de merde ...Visto asi , la entrada de los HIMARS favorece el Plan ( maquiavelico ) del Zar 
porque para el ruso medio Rusia libra una segunda " Gran Guerra Patria " contra los nazis y el sacrificio sera recompensado
El problema es que los occidentales no piensan lo mismo . Creen que la debilidad " aparente " de Rusia es real . 
Lo cual les motiva para seguir aumentando su apuesta . El peligro es que cuanto mas letal sea la guerra , mas accidentes podrian ocurrir 
Y entonces todo el Plan se viene abajo . 
El clapham cree que lo unico que podria " disuadir " a los ukros de seguir atacando con HIMARS la retaguardia del frente ruso del Donbass es atacar los edificios gubernamentales en Kiev y el centro historico de Leopolis ...
Si el " coste " de usar los HIMARS es la destruccion del centro historico de Leopolis , patrimonio de la Humanidad ...bueno 
Tal vez se lo piensen dos veces . Aunque el clapham cree que el Zar no lo hara ...
Los rusos han sido carne de canon desde los tiempos del Zar Ivan el Terrible y seguiran siendolo 
TODO POR LA GLORIA DE ROSSIYA


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Residente de TGK en Ucrania:

⚡⚡⚡
Nuestra fuente en la Oficina del Presidente explicó que la Oficina del Presidente ordenó al Estado Mayor que preparara urgentemente una contraofensiva en el frente para demostrar a los socios occidentales la capacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no solo para defender sino también para pasar a la ofensiva. 
Ahora es importante que Ucrania revierta la percepción negativa en el mundo de que no solo estamos perdiendo territorios y ciudades. 
El Estado Mayor está desarrollando 5-7 direcciones estratégicas de las cuales se elegirá una para que las tropas rusas no tengan tiempo de transferir refuerzos. Esto tiene en cuenta la experiencia fallida de la contraofensiva de junio en Jerson cuando las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no fueron suficientes para realizar con éxito la contraofensiva.


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

*El Vikhr-1 ruso destruye equipos de las AFU a 7,5 km de distancia*

Las aplicaciones del misil guiado lanzado desde el aire Vikhr-1 han sido mostradas por @zvezdanews.

El 9M127-1 Vikhr-1 modificado tiene una masa de 45 kg, una longitud de 2,75 m y un peso de ojiva de hasta 12 kg.

El misil puede utilizarse con un alcance de hasta 8 km, con una velocidad media de vuelo de hasta 600 m/s.

El misil cuenta con un sistema de guiado automático por láser.

Incluso en 2021, se supo que se probará el misil Vortex-1 con un alcance de hasta 10 km.

El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, dirigido por el ministro Shoigu, dio instrucciones para aumentar el alcance del misil a 12 km.

El misil ruso se utiliza desde helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 y Mi-28N. Se está trabajando para adaptarlo al UAV Orion y al helicóptero Mi-35M.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Al servicio del enemigo: el SBU utilizó a los residentes locales de Nova Kakhovka en la DNR para dirigir los ataques con misiles

Uno de los detenidos es el administrador de un canal local de medios de comunicación social. Según él, dio las coordenadas de la presa y los lugares de reunión de la gente en las vacaciones familiares. Posteriormente, militantes ucranianos atacaron el lugar con un misil Tochka U, matando a civiles. /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

offtopic el senor karl schwab sobre sri lanka...








How we will make Sri Lanka rich by 2025


It is no secret that Asia is the future “economic engine”, and it is our intention to “engage Asia” more steadily, writes Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe.




www.weforum.org





@Sir Torpedo .....


----------



## NS 4 (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia diciendole que han robado la " piedra de Panuk " del Museo Arqueologico de Ekaterimburg " . Ya atraparon al ladron , de nacionalidad polaca , pero en Lubyanka se " pasaron " con el interrogatorio y el muchacho ha sufrido un derrame cerebral . Lo dejaron en estado calabazin ...
> Jiuston wi jab e problem ...El Zar Vladimirovich esta cabron por el robo , cuidado pues
> De los HIMARS el Zar no esta preocupado . Es parte del Plan . Los militares " paloma " contrarios a un ataque mas profundo estan replegandose a los deseos del Zar de llegar hasta la mismisima frontera polaca .
> ...



La pausa pal buchito de cafe???
Que es el dominus dei!!!

Aunque tus fines de semana entre sabbat y dominus dei, tienen que ser super relajados...


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

*Sin comentarios*


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Advierten por el uso turco de armas químicas y denuncian el silencio internacional*
> El estado turco confía masivamente en el uso de agentes de guerra química prohibidos. Al jugar la carta del veto en el proceso de adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN, ha vuelto a comprar el silencio internacional.
> 
> 
> ...



Los kurdos estos me recuerdan a los saharauis acabaran igual............. eso si bien traicionados por los gusanos.


----------



## Peineto (10 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> offtopic el senor karl schwab sobre sri lanka...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si uropa confía en el gas usano ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)

el hijoputa que faltaba en el sarao


----------



## terro6666 (10 Jul 2022)

Un dineral, más el otro dineral que están sacando en el chatarrero , este año los niños rusos no se van a tener que llevar el brasero al colegio, tito Putin paga la calefacción este año.


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)

La degeneracion de occidente esta llegando a unas cotas ya surrealistas.

el departamento de energia nuclear tiene un payaso degenerado como este, el imperio se cae a pedazos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

Dedicado a los hooligans sionazis/islamonazis del puto foro de mierda, el que se sienta aludid@ va a la nevera directamente, @rejon @JAGGER os quedáis fuera, sois los mejores bufones lagrimeantes del forillo, asi me rio de vuestras gilipolleces


----------



## Bartleby (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Los italianos escriben que Alemania bloquea un tramo de 9.000 millones de euros de ayuda a Ucrania

Se supone que la Unión Europea iba a proporcionar esta cantidad a Kiev en forma de préstamos prácticamente sin intereses, que el gobierno ucraniano tiene que devolver en 25 años. La Comisión Europea es el emisor de los préstamos, es decir, la deuda se repartirá entre todos los Estados miembros de la UE.

Prestar en estas condiciones a una economía que no estaba en fase de crecimiento rápido ni siquiera antes del 24 de febrero es un lujo inasequible. Al fin y al cabo, los costes de un rescate de este tipo serían muy tangibles, y no se puede esperar nada de Ucrania, aparte de los arrebatos descarados a lo Old Melnik.

Y en general, es muy gracioso que estas noticias salgan después de la Conferencia de Reconstrucción de Ucrania.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que podamos empezar una columna 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (10 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Los retrasados mentales orcos llevan 3 meses lanzando 60000 proyectiles de artillería diarios y han conseguido destruir granjas, bloques de apartamentos, pueblos.... Objetivos militares, poquitos.
> 
> Los ucras en 2 semanas con los HIMARS han destruido decenas de polvorines de los border line, destruyendo así su capacidad de hacer la guerra, consistente en arrasarlo todo con millones de toneladas de artillería y con carne de cañón.
> 
> El ridículo de los ruskis no tiene precedente, un ejército de auténticos subnormales y borrachos



Cuando tomen slaviansk por vergüenza torera deberías abandonar el foro,,,lo sé, de algo hay que vivir


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Jul 2022)

Adivinen a quien tiene pillado por los huevos el Monje
El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz es sospechoso de "escándalo sexual", según Deutsche Welle. Como dijeron fuentes del Partido Socialdemócrata Alemán a la edición alemana, al menos 8 niñas fueron drogadas con "drogas para violar" en una fiesta privada con la participación de Olaf Scholz.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

Jo, jo, jo. Estaba cantado. Med arreglas lo que me vendiste o la turbina se usrá donde me interese a mi.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Adivinen a quien tiene pillado por los huevos el Monje
> El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz es sospechoso de "escándalo sexual", según Deutsche Welle. Como dijeron fuentes del Partido Socialdemócrata Alemán a la edición alemana, al menos 8 niñas fueron drogadas con "drogas para violar" en una fiesta privada con la participación de Olaf Scholz.



Pues no es fácil, depende del "recambio".

A ver si buscan otro más complaciente...

QUOTE="Harman, post: 41483877, member: 58987"]
Los italianos escriben que Alemania bloquea un tramo de 9.000 millones de euros de ayuda a Ucrania

Se supone que la Unión Europea iba a proporcionar esta cantidad a Kiev en forma de préstamos prácticamente sin intereses, que el gobierno ucraniano tiene que devolver en 25 años. La Comisión Europea es el emisor de los préstamos, es decir, la deuda se repartirá entre todos los Estados miembros de la UE.

Prestar en estas condiciones a una economía que no estaba en fase de crecimiento rápido ni siquiera antes del 24 de febrero es un lujo inasequible. Al fin y al cabo, los costes de un rescate de este tipo serían muy tangibles, y no se puede esperar nada de Ucrania, aparte de los arrebatos descarados a lo Old Melnik.

Y en general, es muy gracioso que estas noticias salgan después de la Conferencia de Reconstrucción de Ucrania.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que podamos empezar una columna









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Ver archivo adjunto 1118747

[/QUOTE]


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

MADRID - 15 de Mayo de 2027
Ministerio del Tiempo

Ring Ring
Salvador - Digame ? Como dice ? Si ...Si , entiendo
Ernesto - Que ha pasado ?
Salvador - Era Karmele Marchante , nuestra agente el 11 de Julio de 2022 . Los rusos estan bombardeando Rota y Moron .
Irene - Pero los rusos no habian perdido en Ucrania ?
Salvador - Si, eso pense yo ...
Dona Angustias - Sr , los rusos han tomado Melilla , Ceuta y Cadiz ...
Salvador - Llame a la patrulla , debemos ir cuanto antes al pasado . Llame a Alonso y a Julian
Ernesto - Sr, con el debido respeto ...no cree que deberiamos dejar que los rusos ganen .?..perdimos Canarias porque la OTAN no nos ayudo cuando el put^%$#o Mohamed nos invadio
Salvador - No me tiente Don Ernesto ...No me tiente


----------



## Elimina (10 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Putos acosadores


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

Bueno , parece que la " guerra hibrida " no es tan" hibrida " como parece .
4 " ACCIDENTES " en instalaciones petroleras y gasisticas de EE UU en apenas un mes .
Casualidad o es que el Mossad se ha equivocado de pais . 


9 de Julio ONEOK explosion planta gas natural (Medford, OK)
7 de julio Explosion de oleoducto (Wallis, TX)
27 de Junio Explosion en refineria Petro Star (VALDEZ, AK)
8 de Junio Explosion en planta LNG de gas natural (Freeport, TX)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno , parece que la " guerra hibrida " no es tan" hibrida " como parece .
> 4 " ACCIDENTES " en instalaciones petroleras y gasisticas de EE UU en apenas un mes .
> Casualidad o es que el Mossad se ha equivocado de pais .
> 
> ...



Eso entra en el manual de la guerra híbrida…


----------



## pemebe (10 Jul 2022)

Fuente Italiana:

*Libertad de información: ¿quién controla a los controladores?*
9 de julio de 2022

por Marco Zacchera

*Deshagámonos de cualquier prejuicio*. En su opinión, *¿son las cadenas de televisión Rai1, Rai 2, Rai 3, Rete 4, Canale 5, Italia 1, La 7, Sky, Rai News 24, etc. "prorrusas" a la hora de informar?* Volviendo a los medios de comunicación impresos, ¿parecen rusófilos o pro-Putin periódicos como Corriere della Sera, Repubblica, La Stampa, Il Messaggero, los periódicos nacionales, etc., pero también Libero o Il Giornale? Y así las agencias de noticias ANSA, AGI ...

*A mí, francamente, me parece que no.*

Por lo tanto, *me parece completamente inverosímil que Moscú esté avanzando hacia "estrategias planificadas para la alteración sistemática de la información correcta y del proceso democrático", como declara Antonello Giacomelli, el antiguo diputado del PD que ahora está a cargo de AgCom (la carísima Agencia Garante de la Comunicación).*

Del mismo modo, cuando Giacomelli afirma: *"Me parece necesario y correcto que las estructuras de seguridad de los gobiernos democráticos europeos, empezando por el italiano, se ocupen de este riesgo."

¿Pero qué riesgo? *Cuando se declara el temor *"de que las fake-news rusas se abran paso en la opinión pública"* se olvida que si *hoy una parte importante de los italianos tiene una postura crítica sobre la situación en Ucrania, no creo que esto se deba a la información falsa rusa, tanto como -por el contrario- precisamente porque la información oficial es tan unánime que despierta cierta sospecha,* teniendo en cuenta además que *-unánime- es también el coro de las principales cadenas estadounidenses y británicas, así como de los principales periódicos del mundo, todos los cuales se alinean siempre para aplaudir a Biden, la OTAN, las cumbres europeas y Zelensky.

Ciertamente hay fuentes rusófilas en la red, pero ninguna persona de mente recta se deja seducir tan fácilmente por las tesis putinistas o terráqueas, sobre todo si no son creíbles y están mal documentadas.*

Más bien, el tema es dramáticamente otro: *el silencio que acompaña a muchas cuestiones que parten de Ucrania y se cruzan en el ámbito económico y, en general, en la gestión europea y mundial de la economía, el clima, la cultura y la información.*

Pienso en *la falta de transparencia o de visibilidad de las investigaciones serias sobre la especulación financiera, el enriquecimiento escandaloso de unos pocos miles de personas en comparación con miles de millones de pobres, la especulación sobre las materias primas, los medicamentos, la salud, el suministro de alimentos, el control del agua.

La sustanciosa "verdad oficial" nunca explica -son ejemplos concretos- que las sanciones probablemente tendrán poco efecto sobre Rusia si no las aplica una gran parte del planeta (países del Brics, Sudamérica, México, Turquía, Estados del Golfo, Sudeste Asiático, etc.).

Pocos han mencionado el "precio" que paga la OTAN para asegurarse el apoyo de Erdogan en materia de derechos civiles, al igual que muy pocos han abordado seriamente el espinoso tema de las relaciones entre la Unión Europea (y en primer lugar las relaciones personales de Ursula von der Leyen) con las grandes empresas farmacéuticas* o -sobre todo en Italia- la gran opacidad sobre aquellas operaciones bancarias que en esencia han destruido los ahorros de los "pequeños" y han permitido un colosal negocio a algunos bancos, o los chanchullos sobre las "primas" y los precios administrados, al igual que nadie aborda seriamente la cuestión de la dependencia de Europa con respecto a los Estados Unidos.

Por lo tanto, *en estos temas lo que realmente se necesita es más transparencia y libertad de información (que sería precisamente la tarea del AgCom, en lugar de correr detrás de las mariposas), dada una libertad que "oficialmente" siempre existe, pero que luego -en la práctica- a menudo se disuelve detrás de palabras descontadas y, sobre todo, de la muy rara voluntad de hacer una verdadera transparencia de los hechos.*


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania frena el avance en Donetsk pese al empuje de las fuerzas rusas.*
Una semana después de la captura de la ciudad ucraniana de Lisichansk por las fuerzas rusas, que *aseguran tener el control de la región de Lugansk*, la resistencia ucraniana ha podido contener al enemigo, cuya ofensiva en la región de Donetsk ha perdido ímpetu.

"El enemigo está reuniendo tropas cerca de Belohorivka, bombardeando los asentamientos aledaños, realizando ataques aéreos" en Donetsk, escribió en Telegram Serghiy Gaidai, el gobernador de Lugansk.

Según el jefe de región ucraniana, en la cual, según afirma, Ucrania todavía conserva "zonas grises" pese a que Rusia la da por tomada, el enemigo "aun no ha podido ocupar todo Lugansk".

El gobernador de Lugansk señaló que "solo en la última noche, los rusos lanzaron *siete bombardeos de artillería y cuatro ataques con misiles*" en su empeño de avanzar a Siversk, punto intermedio en su camino hacia Sloviansk y Kramatorsk, los principales baluartes ucranianos en Donetsk.


----------



## NPI (10 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> los comentarios para ser de lectores del pais canela fina...ya no engañan a nadie.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Otro cuento chino, se trata de usar las anergias renovables (eólica y solar) para producir la electrolisis del agua en sus dos elementos oxigeno e hidrogeno, dicen que como Ucrania tiene más sol que Alemania lo pueden hacer. En España nadaríamos entonces en Hidrogeno.
> 
> Normalmente el Hidrogeno se obtiene mediante un proceso industrial del "petróleo" ya que por electrolisis es más costosa.
> 
> ...



El proceso de hidrolisis del agua es uno de los procesos más ineficaces que hay. En definitiva el agua son las cenizas de la combustión y son muy; muy estables. 

pero es que hay más, te gastas un huevo en energía en romper los enlaces fuertes h-o del agua y luego tienes junto h2 y02 que como te descuides te pega un pedo que te cgas y vuelve el agua. El proceso de separación y filtrado tiene que ser muy seguro.
Sigamos, has conseguido H2 gaseoso. Que e ama molécula más pequeña de la naturaleza,… y terriblemente reactiva. Se escapa por poros pequeñísimas y encima reacciona con los metales con lo cual fragilidad las infraestructuras cosa fina y luego se escapa por la micro fracturas y …. Tachan si se acumula lo suficiente: explota bummm ya está aquí la guerra… 

Aparte hay que comprime y descomprimir, enfriar, calentar… en fin cosas chulisimas con el hidrógeno


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Bueno , parece que la " guerra hibrida " no es tan" hibrida " como parece .
> 4 " ACCIDENTES " en instalaciones petroleras y gasisticas de EE UU en apenas un mes .
> Casualidad o es que el Mossad se ha equivocado de pais .
> 
> ...



Y eso que no ha contado con la cantidad de incendios en instalaciones alimentarias
que han ocurrido este año en EEUU...










Multiple Large Food Processing & Distribution Plants in US Have Recently Exploded or Burned Down - Activist Post


Given the current supply chain situation and looming food shortages, seeing critical infrastructure burning to the ground is unsettling.




www.activistpost.com


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Otro mercenario georgiano en Ucrania se va al infierno

Así lo informó uno de los comandantes de los militantes, Vano Nadiradze.

La leyenda "se ha perdido otro valiente guerrero" parece un buen chiste.
Gracias por el consejo de nuestro lector.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

Ya, la política es complicada. Curiosamente aparecen noticias de escándalo sexual de su presidente que, según te portes o te hayas portado, incluso en lo que no vemos puede tener su cuota de chantaje.

Lo de los escándalos sexuales en política es un clásico, ¿ será porque con el dinerito en la cuenta que no se debe, en el paraíso fiscal, en el chantaje y la coima, que seguro tienen mucho más de común, empezaremos a mirar la Luna en vez del dedo?


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

¡La élite va al frente! La AFU moviliza a los adictos al juego .

En Obukhov, en la región de Kiev, se realizan redadas y se entregan citaciones en los establecimientos. Ha habido 3 esta semana, durante la última se entregaron 5 citaciones en un club para adictos al juego.

Se prometen incursiones similares en Myronivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## frangelico (10 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> El proceso de hidrolisis del agua es uno de los procesos más ineficaces que hay. En definitiva el agua son las cenizas de la combustión y son muy; muy estables.
> 
> pero es que hay más, te gastas un huevo en energía en romper los enlaces fuertes h-o del agua y luego tienes junto h2 y02 que como te descuides te pega un pedo que te cgas y vuelve el agua. El proceso de separación y filtrado tiene que ser muy seguro.
> Sigamos, has conseguido H2 gaseoso. Que e ama molécula más pequeña de la naturaleza,… y terriblemente reactiva. Se escapa por poros pequeñísimas y encima reacciona con los metales con lo cual fragilidad las infraestructuras cosa fina y luego se escapa por la micro fracturas y …. Tachan si se acumula lo suficiente: explota bummm ya está aquí la guerra…
> ...



Se habla con mucha alegría de reconvertir los gasoductos en "hidroductos" pero habrá que ver si eso es viable.


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y eso que no ha contado con la cantidad de incendios en instalaciones alimentarias
> que han ocurrido este año en EEUU...
> 
> 
> ...




eso pienso ue es para poder implantar la agenda 2030 

los americanos mataron todos los bufalos (se les escaparon unos pocos ) para poder someter mediante el hambre a los nativos, ahora se estaria haciendo lo mismo rompiendo las cadenas de suministros, en cuanto a los incendios en plantas energeticas , asi no surten a europa y bajan precios en eeuu


----------



## NPI (10 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Qué traman? En ese artículo simplemente entretenerte con una tomadura de pelo.



El hidrógeno verde(robar a manos llenas a la población) es otro timo como el 3D, etc..., pero los hinteligentes se creen todo lo que les cuentan y así nos va.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso entra en el manual de la guerra híbrida…



Y los suspensivos se rellenan con...guerra civil, guerra mundial en Europa o falta de cálculo y en octubre tenemos elecciones y el gas debe quedarse en casa.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## silenus (10 Jul 2022)

Putin tiene listo el submarino definitivo: así es Belgorod, con potencia para arrasar ciudades y desatar "tsunamis radiactivos"


La marina rusa cuenta desde este fin de semana con un nuevo submarino cuyo tamaño y potencial ha hecho que muchos países occidentales pongan sus ojos en él con temor. Bautizado con el nombre de Belgorod, en principio se utilizará para "expediciones científicas y de investigación", ha asegurado...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Nuestros lectores hicieron un gran milagro para los niños de las zonas bombardeadas del DNR: en lugar de 70 llevaremos a casi 600 niños ❗
Muchas gracias a nuestros queridos lectores, con su ayuda ya hemos enviado a los primeros 70 niños con sus padres a Yevpatoriya. Hemos recaudado más de 4,6 millones de rublos de cientos de personas amables.

▪Eugeniy Ushakov pagó por todo el primer grupo: alojamiento y un autobús para los niños por 1 millón 231 mil
▪Andrey de Belgorod y la empresa Kryminveststroy, que construye nuevas carreteras en Crimea, pagaron las vacaciones de 50 niños de Gorlovka en un campamento infantil en Sudak con un importe de cerca de un millón de rublos.

▪Un donante anónimo "Mister X" pagó rápidamente las vacaciones en Crimea de 50 niños por un importe de unos 900.000 rublos.
▪Pago de vacaciones para 10 niños por parte de Irina V. y Andrey.
▪100.000 rublos fueron donados por Artur de Daguestán.
▪ 200.000 rublos fueron donados por Ekaterina.

‼ Se han pagado las vacaciones, pero realmente necesitaremos ayuda con los autobuses para enviar a 500 niños tan pronto como el otro día.

El campamento se prepara para enviar a 200 niños de familias de combatientes de las Tropas Internas muertos y heridos que viven en las zonas bombardeadas para el turno.

También 150 niños serán retirados de Horlivka.

50 niños del más peligroso - el distrito bombardeado por el enemigo de Makeyevka.
30 del distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk.
+ 72 niños de otros distritos de Donetsk.
1 autobús es proporcionado por las autoridades de la DNR - Eleonora Fedorenko, asesora del jefe de la DNR sobre los derechos de los niños, y el Centro Ruso.
▪La colección está en la tarjeta de nuestro corresponsal de guerra - Anastasia Mikhailovskaya:
Sber 4276380146243048 o RNKB 2200020237458171;
Más información sobre la recogida de ayuda para nuestra operación humanitaria
Su @RVvoenkor









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

Informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sobre el enemigo, noticia principal:

▪El ejército ruso ha utilizado tanques, artillería de armas ligeras y MLRS para atacar posiciones en Kharkiv y asentamientos al norte, este y sur de la ciudad. También se han llevado a cabo ataques aéreos cerca de Verkhnyaya Saltov, Petrovka y Mospanovo.

▪En la dirección de Slovyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron un combate de reconocimiento en la dirección de Mazanivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están disparando cañones y cohetes de artillería.

En las direcciones de Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivske y Zaporizhzhia, la Federación Rusa bombardeó las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y realizó ataques aéreos. Las acciones de asalto se llevaron a cabo cerca de Novoselovka II.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están reteniendo a las fuerzas ucranianas en la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (10 Jul 2022)

Jojojo.









Ucrania.- Zelenski destituye al embajador ucraniano en Alemania


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha destituido al embajador en Alemania, Andrii Melnik, y a...




www.notimerica.com


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quienes tendrían que haber estado haciendo eso desde el minuto uno, son las empresas verdes españolas. Es una forma de aprovechar esos generadores solares y eólicos al 100% almacenando en hidrógeno y oxígeno la electricidad que no pueden vender cuando no es necesaria.



No se hace no porque Sean malvados o gilipolas sino porque es anti económico. Las infraestructuras son carísimas, el mantenimiento carísimo y necesitas mas volumen de h2 para obtener la misma energía que con el gas. Además liqua cien grados más bajo que el gas. No es un buen vector. Puede servir para algún uso pero no para ese uso que le quieren dar.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

*"Deberían haberse dado cuenta de que perderían desde el principio de nuestra operación
militar especial, porque esta operación también significa el comienzo de una ruptura radical 
del orden mundial al estilo de EEUU".*
(Vladimir Putin)


Si nos atenemos a las primeras declaraciones de Putin con respecto a la 'operación
militar especial', allá en Febrero: "desarme, desnazificación, protección de la población", 
podemos ver que los acontecimientos han ampliado el objetivo primario planteado.

Entonces¿Qué significa la" ruptura radical del orden mundial" USAno en este contexto?
Pues que, EEUU, reconoce que no puede lograr su objetivo.
Que su proxy Ucrania ya está eliminada de su juego geoestratégico.
Que Rusia no ha sido aislada.
Y que Rusia se coloca al frente del pelotón en este conflicto.

Claro que, EEUU, no puede admitir la derrota, porque eso equivaldría a rendición.
Algo que no tiene pensado reconocer.


----------



## NPI (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El gas al que se refiere,en el Donbass, es de fracking, que obligaría a desalojar gran parte
> de la población (hay un progama TV ucro que confirmo esta cuestión), para sacar ese gas.
> Movida en la que está implicado el Hunter Biden.
> Demasiados intereses. en juego...



Desalojar no, hablemos con propiedad, se llama EXTERMINAR a la población.


----------



## Harman (10 Jul 2022)

*Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas y el ejército está agotado: ministro de Defensa*

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han sufrido numerosas pérdidas y están agotadas, declaró el ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, a The Wall Street Journal.

"Tenemos que renovar nuestras unidades, sustituirlas y reorganizarlas porque tenemos muchas pérdidas. Queremos más vehículos blindados, más armas de nuestros socios. Tenemos que reajustar algunas zonas, actualizar las fortificaciones y planificar una nueva estrategia operativa", dijo.

Según Reznikov, los misiles antitanque Javelin y NLAW ya no están en la lista de prioridades de las AFU, ahora Kiev necesita sistemas de artillería de largo alcance.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se habla con mucha alegría de reconvertir los gasoductos en "hidroductos" pero habrá que ver si eso es viable.



Mira este artículo de un tipo que sabe:









¿Se puede producir hidrógeno, transportarlo y usarlo de manera segura? · AOP


El hidrógeno es el gas más ligero. Por eso es preciso transportar mayores volúmenes que de otros combustibles para obtener la misma cantidad de energía.




www.aop.es





_Qué es preciso tener en cuenta sobre la seguridad del hidrógeno? 4
Como los otros vectores energéticos, el hidrógeno presenta ciertos riesgos sobre la seguridad especialmente de cara a su empleo a gran escala, que pueden afectar a su despliegue si no se gestionan convenientemente 5.

Dado que está constituido por moléculas de tamaño muy pequeño, se requieren equipos y procedimientos especiales para su manipulación. No es corrosivo, pero puede fragilizar algunos metales- aceros, aluminio, níquel y sus aleaciones- y difundirse a través de determinados materiales. Fuga con mayor facilidad que el gas natural a través de sellos y empaquetaduras. 

El hidrógeno es incoloro, no es tóxico y es inodoro como el gas natural y el propano. A éstos se les añaden sustancias odoríferas para facilitar la detección de fugas, pero para el hidrógeno no se han identificado compuestos que se puedan usar con esta finalidad dada su elevada velocidad de difusión.

Adicionalmente, y como se ha indicado anteriormente, tiene una *densidad* muy baja. Es 14 veces más ligero que el aire y 22 veces más ligero que el propano (Figura 2) y se difunde muy rápidamente. En caso de fuga se elevará y dispersará rápidamente (a más de 20m/s), a diferencia de lo que ocurre, por ejemplo, con las fugas de propano, que tienden a acumularse cerca del suelo al ser más denso que el aire. En cualquier caso, es imprescindible abordar una evaluación de riesgos de explosión (normativa ATEX), incorporando las medidas adecuadas (equipos aptos para uso en atmósferas clasificadas, ventilación, etc.) para garantizar una adecuada prevención frente a los riesgos de explosión._

No veo ni de coña que se pueda utilizar la infraestructura del gas. Sin rehacerla. Son todos cantos al sol


----------



## risto mejido (10 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Desalojar no, hablemos con propiedad, se llama EXTERMINAR a la población.



exterminar no, les darian unas mantas para que se arropen contaminadas con viruela, en eso son expertos


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Europa está cambiando de proveedores que es lo que tuvo que hacer mucho tiempo. Al menos no depender tanto de Rusia. Así que el conflicto está lejos de acabarse. Esto durará lo que EE.UU. quiera que es quien más está ayudando a Ucrania.

No van a parar hasta dejar a Rusia en la lona militarmente y sin capacidad industrial militar, como ya está ocurriendo.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> No se hace no porque Sean malvados o gilipolas sino porque es anti económico. Las infraestructuras son carísimas, el mantenimiento carísimo y necesitas *mas volumen de h2 para obtener la misma energía que con el gas*. Además liqua cien grados más bajo que el gas. No es un buen vector. Puede servir para algún uso pero no para ese uso que le quieren dar.



Te contesto a lo remarcado en negrita, sobre lo demás no tengo ni idea. Pues bien, hice mis pinitos hace años con la electrólisis del agua y pude comprobar la potencia que tiene ese hidrógeno junto con el oxígeno. Es brutal, mucho más potente que el gas butano. Es fácil hacerte un soplete con el oxidrógeno y te aseguro que genera una temperatura muy superior al gas. Muchísima más.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se ha hablado bastante de ello pero lo veo "no factible", la razón es que necesitarías un cacho de antena ya que la radiación pierde su potencia por la distancia la cuadrado, la solución poniéndolas direccionales para canalizar la radiación pero eso aparte de implicar la antena parabólica transmisora, las radiaciones .microondas apenas atraviesas los muros, si los muros están forrados de metal aun menos.
> 
> Si que se han podido realizar pruebas con altavoces infrasónicos (20Hz) que afectan y se transmiten mucho mejor.
> 
> ...



Esto es más creíble que lo de las microondas. Algo leí hace tiempo. Pero también se puede detectar con un micrófono y un previo que baje lo suficiente, que no es tanto. La mayoría de equipos HI-FI alcanzan los 20 Hz, aunque casi nadie puede oír algo tan bajo.


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es el tipico panfleto para alimentar a los @Roedr de la vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda gotera moral tienes. ¿A qué niños mató Franco?. ¿A quién dio Franco un tiro en la nuca?. ¿A quién puso Franco un coche bomba?. 

Menuda gotera mental tienes. Decir que la unidad de España es el resultado de un tingladillo internacional te pone entre los 100 más tontos de todo el foro, y ya es difícil. 

Menudo gotera cultural tienes. País se escribe con acento, gilipollas. 

De todo lo anterior se explican las aportaciones basura que haces en el foro.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Te contesto a lo remarcado en negrita, sobre lo demás no tengo ni idea. Pues bien, hice mis pinitos hace años con la electrólisis del agua y pude comprobar la potencia que tiene ese hidrógeno junto con el oxígeno. Es brutal, mucho más potente que el gas butano. Es fácil hacerte un soplete con el oxidrógeno y te aseguro que genera una temperatura muy superior al gas. Muchísima más.



Si es así, la reacción de combustión del hidrógeno es muy exotérmica, por eso sus “cenizas” son tan estables. por eso se usan en cohetes

Aunque por unidad de masa tiene más energía, dada su pequeñísima densidad tienes que mover cuatro o cinco veces más volumen para obtener la misma energía que el gas


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

*Regreso a Kiev en el tren nocturno.*
El rostro redondo de Tatiana se ilumina de golpe cuando el tren se para poco después de la frontera polaca: ante ella, Ucrania. Tatiana, a la que localiza la agencia AFP, *regresa a su país tras cuatro meses de exilio*. Como todos los pasajeros del tren que hace la ruta entre Chelm (Polonia) y Kiev, Tatiana y su madre Valentina tienen claro que ya era hora de volver, a pesar de la guerra y de la incertidumbre. Pase lo que pase.

Originarias de Krivói Rog, en el centro del país, estas dos mujeres huyeron de Ucrania al inicio de la invasión rusa, el 24 de febrero, en dirección a Esmirna (Turquía), donde viven unos amigos. Tatiana, que trabajaba en Kiev como comercial en una empresa de marketing, pudo seguir con su empleo a distancia, desde Turquía.

"Pero cuatro meses, en un país en el que no conoces a nadie, donde no hablas el idioma, era demasiado", explica esta joven que no desea dar su apellido. *"No sé lo que pasará, ni cuándo terminará la guerra, pero volvemos"*.

La *mayoría* de los viajeros de este tren nocturno son *mujeres y menores*, aunque también hay algunos hombres. Como un treintañero taciturno que pasa largos momentos contemplando por la ventana los verdes paisajes de Ucrania.

Por la mañana, cuando se empieza a dibujar Kiev en el horizonte, en el tren se sigue respirando un ambiente tranquilo, pero resplandecen las miradas. Se ha instalado una especie de solemnidad. Cuando el tren entra en la estación, Tatiana no abandona la sonrisa, y *pide a sus compañeros de viaje que "se cuiden"*.

La capital ucraniana ha recuperado un ritmo de vida "normal" después de que las tropas rusas se retiraran de la región en abril. Según las últimas cifras disponibles, casi *dos tercios de los 3,5 millones de habitantes de Kiev volvieron* ya a la ciudad. En el conjunto del país, de los 7,3 millones ucranianos que abandonaron el país desde el 24 de febrero, 2,3 ya han vuelto, según las cifras de ACNUR, del 9 de junio.

Sin embargo, según la guardia fronteriza, por primera vez *desde el 23 de junio* el *número de personas que deja el país* a través de las fronteras occidentales es* superior a los que vuelve*n (45.000 por 40.000), lo que supone un cambio respecto a la tendencia observada desde mediados de mayo.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (10 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> El proceso de hidrolisis del agua es uno de los procesos más ineficaces que hay. En definitiva el agua son las cenizas de la combustión y son muy; muy estables.
> 
> pero es que hay más, te gastas un huevo en energía en romper los enlaces fuertes h-o del agua y luego tienes junto h2 y02 que como te descuides te pega un pedo que te cgas y vuelve el agua. El proceso de separación y filtrado tiene que ser muy seguro.
> Sigamos, has conseguido H2 gaseoso. Que e ama molécula más pequeña de la naturaleza,… y terriblemente reactiva. Se escapa por poros pequeñísimas y encima reacciona con los metales con lo cual fragilidad las infraestructuras cosa fina y luego se escapa por la micro fracturas y …. Tachan si se acumula lo suficiente: explota bummm ya está aquí la guerra…
> ...




Hay mucha paja mental con al hidrógeno. No sé si se debe a plumillas que sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hablan se creen hidrógenologos cum laude.

Dejando aparte el balance energético de todo el proceso, tiene un problema irresoluble, y es el almacenaje.

Alguien se imagina lo que sería que en una ciudad como Madrid por ej. solamente el 5 por ciento de los coches fueran de hidrógeno con una botella a 200-300 kg como deposito?. Pues muy fácil, miles de bombas repartidas por calles y garajes.

Alguien se imagina un accidente con un coche de hidrógeno?. Pues que volará por los aires todo lo que esté a 200 m a la redonda, así es que si no la palmas del golpe la palmas cuando explote el depósito.

Y ya que digan que se puede meter por cualquier tubería para llevarlo de un sitio a otro es para nota.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

*"...Pero, como señaló Balzac, la mayoría de las grandes fortunas familiares
han sido el resultado de algún gran robo, perdido en la noche de los tiempos 
y legitimado a lo largo de los siglos, como si todo fuera natural.*

* Estos puntos ciegos son necesarios para defender la idea del "libre mercado
controlado por los ricos, sobre todo por los acreedores. Se afirma que esto es
lo mejor, y que es así como debe funcionar la sociedad. Por eso los neoliberales 
están librando la nueva guerra fría contra el socialismo, luchando con violencia 
y excluyendo el estudio de la historia de los planes de estudio de economía y, 
por tanto, de la conciencia del público en general. Como dijo Rosa Luxemburgo,
la lucha es entre el socialismo y la barbarie.*
Michael Hudson






Michael Hudson: From Junk Economics to a False View of History – Where Western Civilization Took a Wrong Turn | naked capitalism


Hudson reviews how economics has misrepresented the evolution of money and land ownership and promoted oligarchy.




www.nakedcapitalism.com


----------



## coscorron (10 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Hay mucha paja mental con al hidrógeno. No sé si se debe a plumillas que sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hablan se creen hidrógenologos cum laude.
> 
> Dejando aparte el balance energético de todo el proceso, tiene un problema irresoluble, y es el almacenaje.
> 
> ...



Soy el primero que no me creo el tema hidrogeno ni de coña pero quizás la idea no sean motores de combustión de hidrogeno salvo para aviones, barcos o similares donde puede estar más protegido ... Quizas la idea sea hidrogeno para generar electricidad. En todo caso la viabilidad del hidrogena esta en que hay que ver la cantidad de energía que se necesita para conseguirlo y lo poco que renta el hacerlo ... Las inversiones para conseguir que por ejemplo el hidrogeno sustituya al gas parecen infinitias y no tendrían fin.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Se acaba hoy mismo si el invasor lo decide. Ucrania defiende sus casas, sus familias, su tierra. 

El que inició la guerra fue Putin por sus ansias imperialistas y queriendo volver a las glorias del pasado siglo, en vez de reconocer la realidad, la realidad es que la URSS perdió la Guerra fría hace muchos años, y Rusia ya no tiene la influencia que tenía durante el pasado siglo, ya que ahora las 2 potencias mundiales son EEUU y China. Mejor para todos es que acepte la realidad, y se deje de invadir países y territorios.


Dicho esto, quizás a Rusia no le conviene alargarlo muchos meses más.

*Putin se queda sin misiles y tira de armamento viejo para cercar la frontera con Ucrania*
https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/502...uerra-ucrania/

*Rusia desempolva el viejo tanque T-62 de hace cincuenta años para combatir en Ucrania*
https://www.larazon.es/internacional...jb7uj7uhi.html


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dicho esto, quizás a Rusia no le conviene alargarlo muchos meses más.



Pues Putin parece bastante comodo. Rusia hace vida normal, Ucrania se desangra , y va a acabar con 4 provincias + Crimea.

Ojo que yo creo que se equivoco al no atacar con todo. Pero el tio tiene su estrategia, y mal no parece irle, solo lento pero quien sabe lo mismo esa parte no le molesta. A mi me jode por los de Donetsk que tiene la capital cerca y ucros les tiran artillería. Los de Lugansk afortunadamente dejaron ese problema atras.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Realmente es una buena idea , a distancias cortas son suficientemente precisos. Y son a coste 0 puesto que rusia ya no los utiliza.
> 
> La traducción engaña, no son sistemas antimisiles , simplemente son misiles tierra-tierra de corto alcance.
> 
> De todas formas podrian suprimier en serio los envios, ya saben que tienen que hacer. O meter 10 divisiones al norte de Jarkov. Putin espera la victoria sin riesgos, los anglos van a muerte se lo van a poner todo lo dificil que puedan.



A mi entender, Putin espera la victoria sin desplegar ni desgastar el potencial de Rusia, que es precisamente lo que buscan los yankis. Igualmente buscan intel de las mejores armas rusas, y eso no es nada conveniente que lo consigan. Esto ya lo intentaron en Siria, pero se pudo manejar la situación adecuadamente.

Respecto del envío de ese armamento, opino igual pero con reservas. A Rusia le interesa mantener el conflicto allí y no tener que desplegarse más lejos. Esto es una hijoputez, lo sé, pero desde el momento en que empiezas a estirar tus líneas, empiezas a presentar flancos débiles. Por esto, armar a las repúblicas para que terminen el trabajo demasiado pronto, puede ser contraproducente en el resultado final del conflicto. No olvidemos a Pirro y su supuesta famosa frase: 'otra victoria más como esta y tendré que volver a Epiro solo'.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Hoy los medios ucranianos difundieron imágenes de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en las afueras del pueblo de Chasov Yar en el oeste de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk). Los propagandistas y los medios controlados por Ucrania afirmaron que los edificios residenciales fueron el objetivo del ataque.

Una de las fotos muestra a los rescatistas sacando a un hombre con uniforme militar de entre los escombros. Era entonces de suponer que había militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el edificio destruido.

Nuestro equipo pudo encontrar el edificio afectado: resultó no ser un edificio puramente dicho sino de un albergue en el sur del pueblo. Según fuentes locales, antes del comienzo de la operación especial la mayor parte de sus instalaciones estaban vacías pero con el estallido de las hostilidades los combatientes de las formaciones ucranianas comenzaron a utilizarlo para sus necesidades. 
Al mismo tiempo no se preocuparon en absoluto de que los civiles fuesen reasentados fuera del edificio.

Coordenadas: 48.556645, 37.823303

#Bakhmut #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (10 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Soy el primero que no me creo el tema hidrogeno ni de coña pero quizás la idea no sean motores de combustión de hidrogeno salvo para aviones, barcos o similares donde puede estar más protegido ... Quizas la idea sea hidrogeno para generar electricidad. En todo caso la viabilidad del hidrogena esta en que hay que ver la cantidad de energía que se necesita para conseguirlo y lo poco que renta el hacerlo ... Las inversiones para conseguir que por ejemplo el hidrogeno sustituya al gas parecen infinitias y no tendrían fin.




En el ciclo qué propones, aún suponiendo un rendimiento del 100 por cien, el balance energético es 0.

Usar kW para fabricar hidrógeno para con el producir kW es de locos.

Sería mucho más fácil y sencillo usar esos kW para devolver a un embalse el agua que ha soltado para producir kW.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

A ver, hay escritas tantas chorradas por los prorusos.putinianos que resulta dificil empezar

Veamos:



el rublo esta alto porque esta intervenido en el momento que se libere se va al guano.
LA inflacion en Rusia es del 17% y subiendo
Que Putin, por sus decrepitos huevos morenos, decida quedarse con el dividendo de gazprom indica que se le esta acabando el dinero.
el MOEX esta en la mierda y bajando.
el balance comercial es tan bueno porque Rusia no esta importando nada gracias a las sanciones
la escalada de la inflacion es consecuencia de, por un lado, la brutal inyeccion de dinero para evitar la recesion de la pandemia y por el otro un shock en la demanda que la oferta no puede cubrir y mas razones.
esta intervencion militar especial muestra que la "tecnologia" militar rusa no vale una mierda en un campo de batalla actual. No digamos ya la doctrina con la que se usa esa tecnologia.
Y los Armata y Su-57 ni estan ni se les espera
seguramente me deje cosas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Jul 2022)

Decepción en Kiev.

Canadá devolverá turbina reparada a Gazprom pese a sanciones | Noticias | teleSUR (telesurtv.net)


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues Putin parece bastante comodo. Rusia hace vida normal, Ucrania se desangra , y va a acabar con 4 provincias + Crimea.
> 
> Ojo que yo creo que se equivoco al no atacar con todo. Pero el tio tiene su estrategia, y mal no parece irle, solo lento pero quien sabe lo mismo esa parte no le molesta. A mi me jode por los de Donetsk que tiene la capital cerca y ucros les tiran artillería. Los de Lugansk afortunadamente dejaron ese problema atras.



Yo no lo veo tan claro, y los rusos tampoco. Mira por ejemplo el canal de TG de vicktop55. Los ucras (o soldados OTAN) están ya haciendo bastante daño con los himars. USA no para de escalar, si esto sigue Zelensky tal vez cuente con aviación OTAN y sistemas de misiles OTAN en unos meses operados por soldados OTAN. 

Las guerras hay que ganarlas en cuanto se tiene oportunidad. Si dejas escapar al enemigo a lo mejor terminas arrepintiéndote.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Zelensky no está satisfecho con las acciones del Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Zaluzhny

Un influyente periódico británico escribe que el jefe de Estado está decepcionado con la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass. Zelensky también instó al comandante en jefe a no tomar decisiones serias sin su conocimiento. El motivo de tal comentario fue la orden de Zaluzhny que prohíbe la movilización de reservistas así como el trato cruel hacia los reclutas.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1118801
> Ver archivo adjunto 1118802



son lectores del pais no se les puede pedir mucho...


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

*"Castigan más a los franceses que a Rusia": Marine Le Pen denuncia la "ineficacia" de las sanciones antirrusas*

"Compramos nuestro petróleo a India, que lo compra a los rusos", indicó la líder ultraderechista.


----------



## 4motion (10 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *"Castigan más a los franceses que a Rusia": Marine Le Pen denuncia la "ineficacia" de las sanciones antirrusas*
> 
> "Compramos nuestro petróleo a India, que lo compra a los rusos", indicó la líder ultraderechista.



Le Pen, otra pata del NWO.

TODO CORRECTO sigan distrayendo su voto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Historietas rusas......    

La foto que hizo llorar el mundo del web. Un soldado besa la barriga de su mujer embarazada después de 3 años fuera de casa.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jul 2022)

4motion dijo:


> *Le Pen, otra pata del NWO.*
> 
> TODO CORRECTO sigan distrayendo su voto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La persecución a los rusos no se veía en Europa desde la persecución nazi a los judíos. Y ahí está la EU, presumiendo de democracia, derechos humanos, y valores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

El grupo "O" continúa segando las filas de los nazis.

Los pobres muchachos de la foto fueron más afortunados que sus camaradas fallecidos. Un grupo de fuerzas especiales que realizaban operaciones de búsqueda en el área de Volcheyarovka recientemente liberada y en la Refinería de Petróleo de Lisichansk capturaron a un grupo de saboteadores y encontraron varios escondites con armas de la OTAN: Sistemas antitanque Javelin, lanzagranadas AT suecos, así como varias armas pequeñas y municiones para ellos.

@RVvoenkor


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Historietas rusas......
> 
> La foto que hizo llorar el mundo del web. Un soldado besa la barriga de su mujer embarazada después de 3 años fuera de casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1118933



Los espermatozoides avanzaban como la operación espacial: a fuego lento.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Si Rusia tuviera capacidad de renovar su ejército y su tecnología, ya lo hubiera hecho, lleva como 8 años con sanciones y según los expertos "preparándose" para las consecuencias de invadir Ucrania. Ahora con aún más restricciones y la economía en el guano, no veo cómo haría eso.

Estos 8 años ha vendido mucho gas y Europa se ha hecho casi dependiente, pero a pesar de esto no ha modernizado ni su ejército ni su sector tecnológico ha dejado de ser 99% dependiente de empresas occidentales.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

Pobres rusos, los estan cazando como conejos. Les meten los Himars a las 5 de la mañana puntualmente


Map of 30 HIMARS Strikes (July 9) The map below shows 30 HIMARS strikes on Russian Ammunition Depots, Command Centers, Transportation Hubs, and Oil Depots


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

El militante georgiano Vano Nadiradze anunció en su Facebook la muerte de otro georgiano que luchaba del lado del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es brutal.Van a dejar a los rusos sin gasolina ni municion.
> 
> Lo unico que podria hacer Rusia es intentar averiguar donde guardan los HIMARS y lanzar un ataque masivo de aviacion para destruirlos...pero aun asi los EEUU mandarian mas.
> 
> La maquinaria belica anglo ya empieza a ir a toda mecha.Los alemanes y japoneses saben bien por experiencia de que va el tema.



La maquinaria va a funcionar a toda mecha hasta que se gaste el oro ucraniano que custodian los anglos.

Hasta el último ucraniano o hasta el último lingote.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Le Pen, otra pata del NWO.
> 
> TODO CORRECTO sigan distrayendo su voto.
> 
> ...



Eso, eso, tú sigue distraído con el tiempo en Cantabria mientras la OTAN sigue su cruzada mundial.


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> pero que tan dificil es pensar un poco
> cada semana rusia lanza unas decenas de misiles balisticos o crucero
> 
> sino destruye los puentes es porque no quiere
> ...



Me temo que no has captado el sentido de lo que digo, en referencia a cierto artículo que analizaba el tema de los puentes del Dniéper


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Situación en Ucrania y Donbass por ahora:

El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, reconoció graves pérdidas en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
Residentes locales fueron detenidos en Nova Kakhovka. Espiaban a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y otros conciudadanos para la SBU
El hospital de la ciudad de Jerson resultó dañado debido al bombardeo de las tropas ucranianas. 2 personas resultaron heridas
La cocina de campaña, organizada por el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en el centro de Mariupol, proporciona unas 2.000 raciones de comidas calientes al día.
CAA de la región de Zaporozhye: más del 60 % de los habitantes de la región la ven como parte de Rusia como una entidad separada
Las AFU saturan Bakhmut con reservas y equipo preparándose para la defensa.

Resumen de eventos pasados.

#Donbass #Rusia #Ucrania

@riafan_everywhere


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Si esto es verdad, los rusos ya empiezan a sospechar que sus misiles son una tomadura de pelo.

https://m.censor.net/ru/news/3353128...ty_himars?s=09

*Hay un escándalo en la preocupación rusa según los documentos, los sistemas S-400 deberían derribar misiles HIMARS, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron este complejo en Khartsyzsk con estos misiles*

El asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior, Anton Gerashchenko, publicó información de que estalló un escándalo entre los fabricantes rusos debido al uso del sistema HIMARS MLRS por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Según Censor.NET , escribió sobre esto en Facebook.

Gerashchenko señaló: "El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa comenzó un enfrentamiento con el liderazgo del fabricante de los alardeados sistemas de defensa aérea, C300 y C400, la preocupación de Almaz-Antey".
El jefe de la junta, el ex Primer Ministro de la Federación Rusa Mikhail Fradkov y el Director de la Empresa Yan Novikov no solo pueden perder sus puestos, sino también recibir casos penales por socavar la capacidad de defensa de la Federación Rusa.

El liderazgo de esta organización criminal, durante la celebración de contratos multimillonarios para el suministro de S-400, aseguró que su sistema de defensa aérea estaría garantizado para derribar no solo aviones y helicópteros, sino también misiles lanzados por el cohete estadounidense HIMARS. lanzadores

Como siempre sucede en el complejo militar-industrial de la Federación Rusa nazi, las características técnicas del sistema de defensa aérea insignia se exageraron a veces y el dinero asignado para el desarrollo del S400 se robó de manera segura.
El engaño salió a la luz recientemente, cuando los S400 no lograron derribar un solo misil HIMARS en el Donbass o en las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson.

Además, durante el ataque a la base militar rusa en Ilovaisk, los misiles HIMARS destruyeron el complejo C400, que se suponía que debía cubrir esta área de los ataques aéreos.

Es decir, el sistema de defensa aérea S400 no solo puede proteger el espacio aéreo, ¡sino que ni siquiera puede protegerse a sí mismo!
Creo que esta historia conducirá no solo a renuncias de alto perfil y casos penales, sino también a la negativa de compradores potenciales de los productos de la empresa Almaz-Antey.

Estoy seguro de que el complejo C400 destruido en Ilovaisk no es el último en el historial de "HIMARS" en Ucrania".


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Pobres rusos, los estan cazando como conejos. Les meten los Himars a las 5 de la mañana puntualmente
> 
> 
> Map of 30 HIMARS Strikes (July 9) The map below shows 30 HIMARS strikes on Russian Ammunition Depots, Command Centers, Transportation Hubs, and Oil Depots



Van a tener que hacer algo los rusos. Lo suyo sería atacar la línea de suministro en Polonia con sus aviones supersónicos volando cargaditos de nukes, para que se le quiten las ganas a la OTAN de seguir escalando. Otra opción, es destruir los satélites americanos sobre ucrania. Sin GPS poca precisión van a tener los himars.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Jul 2022)

*Australia*: M113 armored personnel carriers, Bushmaster protected mobility vehicles, missiles, and weapons - AUD $285 million ($200 million), four 14 M113AS4 Armored Personnel Carriers; drones and 34 armored vehicles (valued $68 million)
Belgium: 200 anti-tank weapons and 5,000 automatic rifles/machine guns
Canada: 8 armored vehicles, M777 howitzers, 4500 M72 rocket launchers and up to 7500 hand grenades, 20,000 155mm artillery shells, as well as $1 million dollars for the purchase of commercial satellite high resolution and modern imagery, machine guns, pistols, carbines, 1.5 million rounds of ammunition, sniper rifles, and various related equipment ($7.8 million), plus additional $20 million in military aid (CAD $25 million - details undisclosed)-- CAD $118 million total (as of April 22) -- and an additional CAD $500 million on May 8 (undefined), 39 armoured combat support vehicles (ACSVs)
*Croatia:* rifles and machine guns, protective equipment valued at 124 million kuna (€16.5 million) 
*Czech Republic*: T-72 tanks and infantry fighting vehicles; attack helicopters (Mi-24); rocket systems; 400 million koruna ($18.23 million) of non-light weapons, including 160 shoulder-fired MANPADS systems (probably 9K32 Strela-2), 20 light machine guns, 132 assault rifles, 70 submachine guns, 108,000 bullets, 1,000 tactical gloves, all worth 17 million crowns ($756,000), and an earlier 188 million koruna ($8.6 million) worth of 4,000 mortars, 30,000 pistols, 7,000 assault rifles, 3,000 machine guns, a number of sniper rifles, and one million bullets. 
Denmark: Harpoon anti-ship launcher and missiles, 2,700 anti-tank weapons, 300 Stinger missiles (returned to United States to be made operational), protective vests
Estonia: Javelin anti-tank missiles; nine howitzers (with German permission)
European Union: €2 billion for military supplies
*Finland*: 2,500 assault rifles and 150,000 cartridges for them, 1,500 single-shot anti-tank weapons, and combat ration packages
France: MILAN anti-tank guided missile systems and CAESAR artillery howitzers, plus “additional defense equipment,” 6 CAESAR howitzers (June)
Germany: 50 Cheetah anti-aircraft systems, 56 PbV-501 IFVs, 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 Stinger anti-aircraft defense system, plus permission for select other countries to send weapons controlled by Germany, three M270 Mittleres Artillerie Raketen System (MARS) launchers and GMLRS ammunition
*Greece*: portable rocket launchers, ammunition, and Kalashnikov rifles 
*Ireland*: 200 units of body armor, medical supplies, fuel, and other non-lethal aid
*Italy*: Cabinet approved transfer of military equipment, pending Parliamentary approval.- reported to include Stinger surface-to-air missiles, anti-tank weapons, heavy machine guns, MG-type light machine guns and counter-IED systems
*Japan*: bulletproof vests, helmets, and other non-lethal military aid
*Latvia*: scheduled to deliver Stinger anti-aircraft missiles
Lithuania: Stinger anti-aircraft missile systems and ammunition 
*Luxembourg*: 100 NLAW (Next Generation Light Anti-Tank Weapon), Jeep Wrangler 4x4 vehicles, 15 military tents, and additional non-lethal equipment
Netherlands: 200 Stinger missiles, 3000 combat helmets and 2000 fragmentation vests with accompanying armor plates, one hundred sniper rifles with 30,000 pieces of ammunition, plus other equipment; 400 rocket-propelled grenade launchers (with German permission)
*North Macedonia*: unspecified military equipment
*Norway:* 100 Mistral air defense missiles, 4,000 anti-tank weapons, helmets, bulletproof vests, other protection equipment, 22 M109 155m tracked self-propelled howitzers and related materials, three MLRS long-range rocket artillery (joint donation with UK)
*Poland*: 200+ T-72 tanks, other approved delivery of Piorun (Thunderbolt) short-range, man-portable air defense (MANPAD) systems and munition; Defense Minister expressed readiness to supply several dozen thousand rounds of ammunition and artillery ammunition, air defense systems, light mortars, and reconnaissance drones, three Krab 155m self-propelled howitzer squadrons (worth $700M)
*Portugal*: grenades and ammunition, G3 automatic rifles, and other non-lethal equipment
*Romania*: €3 million of fuel, bulletproof vests, helmets, ammunition, military equipment, and medical treatment 
*Slovakia*: S-300 air defense system, eight self-propelled Zuzana 2 howitzers. 
*Slovenia*: T-72 tanks (reported), undisclosed amount of Kalashnikov rifles, helmets, and ammunition
*Spain*: 1,370 anti-tank grenade launchers, 700,000 rifle and machine-gun rounds, and light machine guns, 20 tons of medical supplies, defensive, and personal protective equipment composing of helmets, flak jackets, and NBC (nuclear-biological-chemical) protection waistcoats
Sweden: 10,000 AT4 anti-tank weapons, helmets, and body shields, anti-tank weapons as well as machine guns (valued $40 million)
Turkey: co-production of Bakar Bayraktar TB2 armed drones
United Kingdom: anti-aircraft capabilities (Stormer), 10,000 short-range and anti-tank missiles (including NLAWs and Javelins), Saxon armored vehicles, Starstreak air defence systems, loitering munitions, radar, heavy lift drones -- with aid at £200 million, to rise to as high as £500m as of April 25 (note: on April 8, reports indicated aid already at £350 million)-- on May 2, an additional £300 million announced, M270 multiple-launch rocket systems (quantity to be announced), $1.2 billion (air defense systems and other technologies), three MLRS long-range rocket artillery (joint donation with Norway)
United States: Howitzers and artillery rounds; laser-guided rocket systems; Switchblade, Puma, and Counter-Unmannered Aerial systems; counter-artillery radars; High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS); Stinger and Javelin missiles; anti-armor systems, small arms and various munitions; more than 50 millions rounds of ammunition; body armor (more than $3.9 billion since invasion began); five Mi-17 helicopters, 70 High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs) (pre-invasion); HIMARS ammunition, two Surface-to-air Missile Systems (NASAMS), four counter-artillery radar systems, as well as 155m artillery ammunition (valued $820 million)
* this list is primarily meant to indicate lethal weapons, but does include some non-lethal weapons (non-comprehensively) 

Arms Transfers to Ukraine - Forum on the Arms Trade (forumarmstrade.org)


----------



## Saturnin (10 Jul 2022)

*La inteligencia ucraniana emplea a delincuentes procesados por robo, violación y tráfico ilegal de armas y drogas.*

El jefe del Centro de Monitoreo de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, el teniente general Mikhail Mezintsev, anunció que varios empleados de inteligencia ucranianos habían sido condenados previamente por robo, violación y tráfico ilegal de armas y drogas.

“Según informaciones fidedignas disponibles, muchos empleados de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania tienen antecedentes penales con condenas por hurto, robo y tráfico ilegal de armas y drogas”, dijo el oficial citado por RT.

Agregó que estos criminales se protegen ahora bajo el paraguas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, lo que explica las constantes violaciones inhumanas ejecutadas por los efectivos de esta inteligencia.









La inteligencia ucraniana emplea a delincuentes y procesados por robo, dice Defensa rusa - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 9 jul (SANA) El jefe del Centro de Monitoreo de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, el teniente g




sana.sy


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y eso que no ha contado con la cantidad de incendios en instalaciones alimentarias
> que han ocurrido este año en EEUU...
> 
> 
> ...



Con esto de las explosiones e incendios tengo mis dudas. Ya sabéis que en mi tema *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis me atrevo a afirmar que por causa del mal estado del campo magnético y de la atmósfera, entran radiaciones que provocan explosiones e incendios. También he dicho repetidas veces, que estas radiaciones afectan a polvorines, empresas de hidrocarburos, petroquímicas, incendios forestales y de viviendas, etc.. Lo que no había pensado hasta este momento, es que los almacenes de cereales pueden también ser víctimas de esto. No sé si todos sabréis que el polvo que desprenden los cereales es susceptible de arder y explotar. Pongo un ejemplo sobre ello:



> _Las explosiones de polvo de grano que se producen en las operaciones de almacenamiento y procesamiento están aumentando en frecuencia y son consideradas de alta peligrosidad, ya que han causado numerosas muertes, extensos daños a las propiedades, grandes pérdidas financieras y desapariciones de empresas._
> 
> *Por: *Alexander Eslava Sarmiento
> 
> ...








Fuente: Factores de riesgo de explosión en silos de cereales - Zonalogística

La verdad es que no he comprobado si esas explosiones que citas han sucedido cuando estaba presente tanto un viento solar mediano o fuerte, o cuando se habría producido una eyección de masa coronal, o cuando el Sol generaba una llamarada de rayos X. Igual me pongo ahora y contrasto esa posibilidad.

Para terminar, os recuerdo que *comprobé dos veces*, la primera hace años y la segunda poco antes de la plandemia (creo) que existía una sincronicidad entre la actividad solar y las explosiones e incendios. Y no me contenté con unos pocos eventos, el muestreo fue (sobre todo el primero) durante varios meses. Fue algo intenso y cansado. Y el resultado fue que el 100% de las veces en que la actividad solar actuaba, se producían eventos en la Tierra. Y también comprobé lo opuesto con un muestreo menor. El resultado fue, que eran pocos los eventos cuando no había actividad solar. Hay que recordar que incendios y explosiones se pueden producir por múltiples causas, obviamente.

EDITO PARA INCLUIR COMPROBACIÓN:

He comprobado uno de los eventos citados en ese texto. Se trata del 18 de Abril del presente año. Cito extracto de la noticia:



> Los aceites vegetales y de nueces provocaron feroces llamas en el almacén y la oficina principal de Azure Standard en Dufur el lunes 18 de abril cuando el edificio se incendió por razones que aún se desconocen.
> 
> "Las luces parpadearon; oyeron un estallido y subieron a comprobarlo y había un incendio", según un informe realizado a los registros del 911 del condado de Wasco que figura en el registro del sheriff del condado de Wasco.
> 
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator



Fuente: Fire destroys Azure Standard Headquarter Facility

Y ahora la actividad solar desde la hemeroteca de SpaceWeather:



> LLAMARADA SOLAR DE CLASE X (ACTUALIZADO) : Un complejo de manchas solares grande y muy activo surgió ayer sobre el borde noreste del sol. Ya ha producido una llamarada solar de clase X1. El Observatorio de Dinámica Solar de la NASA registró la explosión el 17 de abril a las 03:34 UT:






Fuente: Spaceweather.com Time Machine

Conste que la llamarada dicen después que no fue dirigida directamente contra la Tierra. Ante esto debo decir que últimamente en esa web se están sorprendiendo por la cantidad de eventos como auroras boreales que aparecen apenas por un viento solar mínimo. Si hay dudas sobre esto, puedo buscar e incluir varios casos reportados a lo largo de meses.

Mirar, he comprobado otra del mismo artículo:


COMING UP AT 11: Crews struggle to keep up with the raging fire at Taylor Farms in Salinas Taylor Farms packaging building deemed a total loss, all shelter-in-place orders lifted – KION546 pic.twitter.com/nv3i230ZOP

— KION News 5 46 (@KION546) April 14, 2022

SpaceWeather del 14 de Abril:



> EL IMPACTO DE UNA CME DESATA UNA TORMENTA GEOMAGNÉTICA (ACTUALIZADO): Como se había previsto, una CME impactó en el campo magnético de la Tierra el 14 de abril. Su impacto desencadenó una tormenta geomagnética moderadamente fuerte de clase G2, que alcanzó su punto máximo alrededor de las 1800 UTC. La tormenta está disminuyendo (actualmente G1), pero el respiro puede ser de corta duración. La Tierra está entrando en la estela fuertemente magnetizada de la CME; los "efectos de cola" podrían elevar los niveles de la tormenta de nuevo a G2 durante la noche del 14 al 15 de abril. Alertas de Aurora: Texto SMS
> 
> Philip Granrud fotografió estas auroras el 14 de abril antes del amanecer en Kalispell, Montana:
> 
> ...



*Bueno, última edición:*

Si aceptáis esto ¿a que ya no suena tan raro todo esto de que vamos a pasar hambre? ¿y lo tener que comer bichos tostados? claro, no explotan...


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

*Francia dice que la nacionalización de EDF les permitirá actuar con más rapidez ante un corte energético*
La nacionalización del 100% de EDF permitirá actuar con mayor rapidez ante una *crisis energética que supondrá un "problema considerable" en los próximos meses*, siendo *el corte del suministro de gas ruso "la opción más probable"*, dijo el domingo el ministro de Economía, Bruno Le Maire.
La ampliación prevista del 84% al 100% en el capital de la compañía eléctrica "cambia muchas cosas porque hay muchos proyectos que a veces pueden tardar unas semanas o meses más, porque hay debates que son legítimos desde el momento en que hay una participación de accionistas que no son estatales", explicó el ministro a los periodistas en el Foro Económico de Aix-en-Provence, informa Afp.
*"Allí tendrán una unidad de mando total*", continuó. "Esto nos permitirá tomar decisiones más rápidas sobre el tema estratégico de la producción de electricidad descarbonizada en Francia", añadió.
Le Maire insistió en que "preparémonos para un corte total del gas ruso, que es ahora la opción más probable".


----------



## Abstenuto (10 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es brutal.*Van a dejar a los rusos sin gasolina ni municion.*
> 
> Lo unico que podria hacer Rusia es intentar averiguar donde guardan los HIMARS y lanzar un ataque masivo de aviacion para destruirlos...pero aun asi los EEUU mandarian mas.
> 
> La maquinaria belica anglo ya empieza a ir a toda mecha.Los alemanes y japoneses saben bien por experiencia de que va el tema.



Tú eres mu tonto, ¿no?


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Fusiles UAR-10 ucranianos capturados por francotiradores de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante un duelo de francotiradores con el enemigo.

@A_S_Sukonkin


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Ahora ya sabemos por qué Polonia comprará 100-150 HIMARS.....
Lo que se ha visto esta pasada madrugada en el Este de Ucrania ha sido espectacular.
Y no llegan a la docena..... Algunos van a empezar a ponerse muy nerviosos esta próxima semana....

Si eres un soldado ruso a menos de 85km del frente, y aun encima estas encargado en un polvorín,almacén de vehículos,munición..... Vas a tener fuegos artificiales patrocinados por el Tio Sam.
Ni TOR, ni S300/400, ni tunguska....nada los puede interceptar.

De momento la ofensiva es en los depósitos de munición/combustible, puestos de mando.... Conforme mas HIMARS lleguen empezaremos a verlos operando en posiciones fortificadas rusas,y acumulaciones de soldados/vehículos.


Todo con la ayuda satelital actualizada cada dia cortesía de la OTAN, viene un agosto muy entretenido.


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1118956
> 
> 
> El militante georgiano Vano Nadiradze anunció en su Facebook la muerte de otro georgiano que luchaba del lado del ejército ucraniano.



Esos son los siguientes cuando digan: JOTANNNNNNNN, les van a suavizar la espalda...........


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Adivinen a quien tiene pillado por los huevos el Monje
> El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz es sospechoso de "escándalo sexual", según Deutsche Welle. Como dijeron fuentes del Partido Socialdemócrata Alemán a la edición alemana, al menos 8 niñas fueron drogadas con "drogas para violar" en una fiesta privada con la participación de Olaf Scholz.



sera el proximo en caer?.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

*El FMI hace sonar la alarma económica mundial:*









IMF sounds global economic alarm


The risk of a global economic recession is on the rise, according to the International Monetary Fund




www.rt.com


----------



## Eslacaña (10 Jul 2022)

skan dijo:


> Desgraciadamente a los genocidas rusos les da igual incluso sus propios muertos.




Le dijo la sartén al cazo.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Cuántos depósitos de municiones han ardido está noche??? Al final me veo a los Hijos de Putin con tirachinas...


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Jul 2022)

Reducir la población de Rusia a 50 millones de personas

El ganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz, el ex presidente polaco Lech Walesa, ha pedido que Rusia se reduzca a 50 millones de personas. Así lo informa Le Figaro.

Walesa afirmó que era necesario "forzar un cambio en el sistema político del país, organizar un levantamiento de los pueblos". Él cree que para lograr la seguridad en el mundo, Rusia debe ser "desmembrada". “O cambia el sistema político de Rusia o lo devuelve a una población de menos de 50 millones”, explicó.

El expresidente de Polonia coincidió en que Occidente está interesado en ampliar las esferas de influencia. “Debemos entender que Occidente está expandiendo su poder a través de la OTAN, la Unión Europea, a través de la expansión, pero de manera democrática. Rusia está haciendo esto a través de la violencia”, dijo Walesa.

No tengo otros ganadores del Premio Nobel de la Paz para usted.
El modesto encanto del nazismo europeo, que quiere sobrepasar el programa de Hitler.

boris rozhin


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## dabuti (10 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Reducir la población de Rusia a 50 millones de personas
> 
> El ganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz, el ex presidente polaco Lech Walesa, ha pedido que Rusia se reduzca a 50 millones de personas. Así lo informa Le Figaro.
> 
> ...



Polonia, demográficamente, debería ser el país más poblado de Europa con más de 100 millones de habitantes.

Por desgracia, llevan siglos abriendo la bocaza y tocando los cojones a este y oeste y su demografía siempre se ve menguada y parece que así seguirá ad eternum.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuántos depósitos de municiones han ardido está noche??? Al final me veo a los Hijos de Putin con tirachinas...



A ver si los depósitos son ukras ya no pones ni fuente no vaya a ser que delhierro te deje en ridicula de nuevo. Un pasito adelante, dos para atras te suena la música ... para ir a kiev.


----------



## kelden (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda gotera moral tienes. ¿A qué niños mató Franco?. ¿A quién dio Franco un tiro en la nuca?. ¿A quién puso Franco un coche bomba?.
> 
> Menuda gotera mental tienes. Decir que la unidad de España es el resultado de un tingladillo internacional te pone entre los 100 más tontos de todo el foro, y ya es difícil.
> 
> ...



Tu dedícate a tu oficio y beneficio, el que sea, que no das para más ..


----------



## Fauna iberica (10 Jul 2022)

fallo en matrix?


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (10 Jul 2022)

UN: Russia and Ukraine are to blame for nursing home attack


WASHINGTON (AP) — Two weeks after Russia invaded Ukraine in February, Russian forces assaulted a nursing home in the eastern region of Luhansk. Dozens of elderly and disabled patients, many of them bedridden, were trapped inside without water or electricity.




apnews.com







> But a new U.N. report has found that Ukraine’s armed forces bear a large, and perhaps equal, share of the blame for what happened in Stara Krasnyanka, which is about 580 kilometers (360 miles) southeast of Kyiv. A few days before the attack, Ukrainian soldiers took up positions inside the nursing home, effectively making the building a target



La ONU reconociendo que los ucranianos usaron de escudos humanos a los ancianos de un asilo, que concluyó con la muerte de unos cuantos cuando fue asaltada por los rusos.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (10 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Reducir la población de Rusia a 50 millones de personas
> 
> El ganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz, el ex presidente polaco Lech Walesa, ha pedido que Rusia se reduzca a 50 millones de personas. Así lo informa Le Figaro.
> 
> ...




Walesa es un pirao del que se rien en Polonia. Una verguenza nacional y un colaboracionista con el comunismo que operaba bajo el pseudónimo de ¨Bolek¨


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El gas al que se refiere,en el Donbass, es de fracking, que obligaría a desalojar gran parte
> de la población (hay un progama TV ucro que confirmo esta cuestión), para sacar ese gas.
> Movida en la que está implicado el Hunter Biden.
> Demasiados intereses. en juego...



Exacto, no es un gas que Rusia pueda extraer fácilmente. Se necesitan tecnologías occidentales. Y Biden está metido en todos estos negocietes.


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Reducir la población de Rusia a 50 millones de personas
> 
> El ganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz, el ex presidente polaco Lech Walesa, ha pedido que Rusia se reduzca a 50 millones de personas. Así lo informa Le Figaro.
> 
> ...



El premio nobel de la paz, ¿si este es premio nobel de la paz, cual sera el de la guerra? Ya te lo digo yo, a las cenizas pero con artilleria como les gusta a esos, porque el polaquito no sabe que las nucelares son para mierdas mas grandes que esa.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

ULTIMA HORA :
Rusia ofrecera 50 bitcoins del cryptofondo de operaciones especiales del Banco Central Ruso a quien ofrezca informacion sobre la localizacion exacta de los HIMARS .


Roedr dijo:


> Van a tener que hacer algo los rusos. Lo suyo sería atacar la línea de suministro en Polonia con sus aviones supersónicos volando cargaditos de nukes, para que se le quiten las ganas a la OTAN de seguir escalando. Otra opción, es destruir los satélites americanos sobre ucrania. Sin GPS poca precisión van a tener los himars.



Lamentablemente los rusos no haran nada . 
El clapham " puede sospechar y sospecha " que la estrategia del Zar es convertir a Ucrania en un peligro existencial para Rusia 
Ucrania no lo es , pero los HIMARS estan complicando las cosas y poniendo en riesgo la ofensiva . 
Desde el punto de vista tactico , es malo . Porque significa que Ucrania ha nivelado el intercambio artillero y es capaz de infligir dano a los rusos 
Desde el punto de vista estrategico , como ya dijo el clapham favorece al Zar porque aumenta el apoyo de los rusos a la guerra 
El Zar ha conseguido convertir a Ucrania , una mierda pinchada en un palo en un peligro existencial como si fuera la mismisima reencarnacion del III Reich . Los rusos se lo han tragado y ahora Rusia puede reclamar el premio gordo : toda Ucrania 
Si tomorrow Rusia declarase la guerra y movilizase a 1 millon de rusos para la liberacion de Ucrania , tendria el apoyo mayoritario de los rusos 
porque ya han visto en television el peligro . El Zar ha planteado la guerra como un problema existencial 
*" O existe Ucrania o existe Rusia pero uno de los dos tiene que desaparecer " *. 
Si esta frase ( en negrita , cursiva y entrecomillada ) te acojona , imaginate que la oigas en ruso en Rossiya 1 en horario estelar ...
El Zar esta preparando a la plebe para la GUERRA TOTAL . Tomorrow cortan el Nord Stream 1 
La UE esperaba ( oh ilusos de eux ) que Rusia seria cortoplacista y les permitiria llenar los depositos de gas para aguantar el invierno 
ERROR . El Zar les dejara secos . 
El clapham " puede sospechar y sospecha " que El Zar Vladimirovich I esta esperando al Invierno 
Con un deficit brutal de energia ( y comida ) los ukros tendran que limitar los ataques . Entonces sera cuando Rusia avance con todo 
Despues de 9 meses de guerra Ucrania estara debilitada , la opinion publica europea cabreada y zas ...
La mala noticia es que tendran que morir inocentes , rusos que podrian salvarse si Rusia decidiera resolver esto por la via rapida 
Rusia podria nukear una ciudad deshabitada de Ucrania como advertencia ...
La segunda NUKE seria en Leopolis . Pero como ya dijo el clapham . El Zar no hara nada . 
Ucrania se rendiria y Rusia solo conseguiria la 1/5 parte de lo que podria conseguir si alarga la guerra 6 meses mas


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuántos depósitos de municiones han ardido está noche??? Al final me veo a los Hijos de Putin con tirachinas...



¿Para qué van a usar tirachinas si pueden usar nukes?. Si te crees que escalar como está haciendo USA nos va a beneficiar en algo ya te darás de narices con la realidad.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *La inteligencia ucraniana emplea a delincuentes procesados por robo, violación y tráfico ilegal de armas y drogas.*
> 
> El jefe del Centro de Monitoreo de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, el teniente general Mikhail Mezintsev, anunció que varios empleados de inteligencia ucranianos habían sido condenados previamente por robo, violación y tráfico ilegal de armas y drogas.
> 
> ...







Les encantan los remakes...


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA :
> Rusia ofrecera 50 bitcoins del cryptofondo de operaciones especiales del Banco Central Ruso a quien ofrezca informacion sobre la localizacion exacta de los HIMARS .
> 
> 
> ...




Es que a estas alturas la única opción de Rusia es la movilización general y anexionar Ucrania completa. A ver cuantos muertos les cuesta a los rusos que Putin se caiga del guindo. La otra opción serían los nukes, pero Putin no los va a usar a menos que estén bombardeando el Kremlin.


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Jul 2022)

Joder qué fuegos artificiales!! Lo de los Himars ha sido un punto de inflexión del copón.


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Yo creo que el verdadero premio nobel de la paz, sera el primer nuke sobre suecia, que ahora ya les toca, ese sera y grabado a fuego.



Un test del Sarmat II cerca de Suecia y/o Finlandia molaría. Las mejores auroras boreales de su historia.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Van a tener que hacer algo los rusos. Lo suyo sería atacar la línea de suministro en Polonia con sus aviones supersónicos volando cargaditos de nukes, para que se le quiten las ganas a la OTAN de seguir escalando. Otra opción, es destruir los satélites americanos sobre ucrania. Sin GPS poca precisión van a tener los himars.




porque lo de volver donde estábamos en enero y buscar un acuerdo satisfactorio para todo el mundo no es posible?


----------



## El_Suave (10 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Walesa es un pirao del que se rien en Polonia. Una verguenza nacional y un colaboracionista con el comunismo que operaba bajo el pseudónimo de ¨Bolek¨



Ya te digo, reconocido comunista, casi tan comunista como Ronald Reagan, Margareth Thatcher y JP 2 juntos, que ya es decir, que mira que esos eran comunistas hasta el tuétano.

Menos mal que estas tú para recordarnoslo.


----------



## Red Star (10 Jul 2022)

__





Explosion Rocks Oklahoma Natural Gas Plant | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

Hace unos meses el clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que Rusia habia " pactado " con Alemania repartirse Ucrania 
Un nuevo Plan Molotov - Ribbentrop y todos contentos . Rusia se queda con Novorusia y Alemania amplia su Lebensraum a 2/3 de Ucrania 
El problema es Polonia y Lituania que no quieren permitirlo . Polonia ( y Lituania ) tienen sus propias ambiciones 
Y ambas tienen el respaldo militar de EE UU . La cuestion ahora es la siguiente : 
Que prefiere Alemania ? Que Polonia le arrebate el oeste de Ucrania o que se lo arrebate Rusia ? 
Si se lo arrebata Rusia , seria el fin del gobierno polaco . Su belicismo al estilo " Videla " seria la ruina de la derecha polaca 
Alemania perderia Ucrania , pero afianzaria su control sobre Polonia ( y Hungria ) y via libre a los EUE 
El clapham " puede sospechar y sospecha " que Rusia ya ha " pactado " con Alemania dejar a Polonia sin tierras 
Y los polacos lo saben . La caida en desgracia de los conservadores en UK y Polonia abriria la veda a una mayor integracion europa 
El Orban no podria oponerse mas a la Agenda alemana . Para Rusia seria como comerse un sapo ...
Pero si lo huntas de aceite de oliva y le echas una pizca de sal , oye ...no sabe mal


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los niveles de perdidas del Twirtter, donde cada carro lo graban de 40 formas, es más la mayoría son carros ucranianos.
> 
> Es una guerra por dos provincias ¿ correcto ? Bien los prorrusos ya tienen una al 100% y otra al 63%. Y de regalo otra tercera al 100% y una cuarta al 70%. No se como consideras tu el tema pero a mi me da que van ganando.
> 
> ...



No es una guerra, es una operación especial militar humanitaria

Perder un 30% del equipo militar pesado, para conquistar un territorio un territorio, es como una provincia española?¿ han perdido 30.000 hombres y 1000 tanques para conquistar huelva? es una broma?

A nivel estratégico los mandos rusos son un nabo, porque si quieren dos provincias se van a perder lo mejor de su ejercito en kiev. A nivel táctico, invaden tarde, quedan atascados, mienten mas que hablan


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> porque lo de volver donde estábamos en enero y buscar un acuerdo satisfactorio para todo el mundo no es posible?



Pregunta a los del Donbas si les parece satisfactorio volver a los bombardeos diarios a los que los sometían los ucranianos. También pregúntales si encuentran que es un acuerdo satisfactorio dejar que vuelvan los Azov a matar y torturar con impunidad. 

Todo sea por tener distintos puntos de vista de lo que significa un acuerdo satisfactorio.


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> la movilización general



Ahora mismo Ucrania no tiene ejército potente como tenía al inicio del conflicto, y con lo que tiene a Rusia le bastan las tropas sobre el terreno para defender.
Pero ojo porque efectivamente el anglo entrena tropas ucras en territorio inglés con la esperanza de superar a Rusia en reclutamiento.
Yo creo que Rusia no va a competir en esto, les sería muy sangrante. Defenderan con Sirios y mercenarios como sea. Mientras jueguen cerca de casa se lo podrán permitir.


----------



## Gnidlog (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pregunta a los del Donbas si les parece satisfactorio volver a los bombardeos diarios a los que los sometían los ucranianos. También pregúntales si encuentran que es un acuerdo satisfactorio dejar que vuelvan los Azov a matar y torturar con impunidad.
> 
> Todo sea por tener distintos puntos de vista de lo que significa un acuerdo satisfactorio.




porque los del Dombas representa que son todos inocentes, como una ONG? nunca han hecho nada? son todos victimas


en este conflicto todos tienen sus cosas


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

> Bulldozerbass dijo:
> Walesa es un pirao del que se rien en Polonia. Una verguenza nacional y un colaboracionista con el comunismo que operaba bajo el pseudónimo de ¨Bolek¨





El_Suave dijo:


> Ya te digo, reconocido comunista, casi tan comunista como Ronald Reagan, Margareth Thatcher y JP 2 juntos, que ya es decir, que mira que esos eran comunistas hasta el tuétano.
> 
> Menos mal que estas tú para recordarnoslo.





> El mundo tiene una falsa imagen de Lech Wałęsa como el héroe que luchaba contra el comunismo, que creó el Movimiento de Solidaridad y trajo la libertad a los polacos. La verdad es que Wałęsa fue un prolífico luchador comunista, un topo, un traidor y un excelente provocador que se hacía pasar por activista anticomunista para detectar y engañar a los patriotas polacos y entregarlos a los comunistas para que los persiguieran. Por estas actividades, recibía dinero. El mejor libro sobre Lech Wałęsa -un topo comunista- fue publicado en 2012 en Polonia por un distinguido historiador Sławomir Cenckiewicz[1] El libro se tituló "Wałęsa. Człowiek z teczki" (en español: "Wałęsa, el hombre del archivo secreto").



Fuente: Wałęsa, also known as “Bolek” - Polonia Institute


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania: Lech Walesa sugiere "reducir" a Rusia a "menos de 50 millones de personas.

Para el ex presidente polaco y fundador de Solidarnosc, la seguridad mundial requeriría la organización de un "levantamiento de los pueblos" que han sido "anexionados" por Rusia.

"Aunque Ucrania gane esta guerra, en cinco años tendremos lo mismo, en diez años veremos aparecer a otro Putin", advirtió. Para evitar este escenario, "hoy debemos forzar este cambio de sistema político, o bien organizar un levantamiento del pueblo ruso", sugirió el ex presidente polaco.


A menos que se produzca un cambio total de régimen político en Moscú, la seguridad mundial sólo puede garantizarse mediante el desmembramiento de la actual Rusia, que, en su opinión, sigue siendo imperial: "Hay 60 pueblos que se han anexionado como los ucranianos hoy. Estos pueblos que han sido anexionados por Rusia deben ser levantados (...). 

https://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...tants-20220710


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> porque los del Dombas representa que son todos inocentes, como una ONG? nunca han hecho nada? son todos victimas
> 
> 
> en este conflicto todos tienen sus cosas



Pues claro, como los ucras o los rusos.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA :
> Rusia ofrecera 50 bitcoins del cryptofondo de operaciones especiales del Banco Central Ruso a quien ofrezca informacion sobre la localizacion exacta de los HIMARS .
> 
> 
> ...



Los rusos irán haciendo poco a poco. Se nota que no tienes un contacto armenio que sea capitán de barco para que te aconseje, cuando mayor es el barco las maniobras son más finas, no puedes girar un gran carguero lleno de conteiners de golpe, el vuelco y hundimiento es seguro, lo mismo pasa con las grandes empresas, su objetivos han de ir variando poco a poco o con un tráiler doble so pena que el peso o el segundo container te venza y salgas por la tangente de la curva.

Es una norma que todo capitán, COE, camionero sigue y que los político europeos se la han saltado a la torera, los ruso no, van haciendo a su ritmo al igual que los chinos y si no se puede este año pues el próximo será. Que crea más sufrimiento, no, el sufrimiento seria que Rusia volcara, perdiera lo ganado y con ello las republicas. Como la lucha no esta solo en el campo de batalla, sino en el económico y también en las organizaciones internacionales han de ir conduciendo el país y sus acciones muy finamente casi sin parecer que haya un capitán al mando..

No creo que hayan acciones drásticas, si las cosas se ponen más cuesta arriba irán apretando el acelerador para compensar pero no para aumentar la velocidad.


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora mismo Ucrania no tiene ejército potente como tenía al inicio del conflicto, y con lo que tiene a Rusia le bastan las tropas sobre el terreno para defender.
> Pero ojo porque efectivamente el anglo entrena tropas ucras en territorio inglés con la esperanza de superar a Rusia en reclutamiento.
> Yo creo que Rusia no va a competir en esto, les sería muy sangrante. Defenderan con Sirios y mercenarios como sea. Mientras jueguen cerca de casa se lo podrán permitir.



Si los anglos no paran, lo que está pasando ahora es un aperitivo infantil de lo que nos espera.


----------



## pemebe (10 Jul 2022)

Fuente China:

* La reunión de cinco horas entre China y EE.UU. en Bali se comunicó a fondo*

Por Yang Sheng y Wan Hengyi

*El Consejero de Estado y Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, mantuvo una "conversación exhaustiva, profunda, sincera y eficiente" con el Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken,* a la que ambas partes concedieron gran importancia, tras asistir el sábado a la Reunión de Ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G20 en Bali, según ha podido saber este domingo el Global Times. 

La reunión en Bali duró más de cinco horas, lo cual es mucho tiempo para una reunión individual y ha sido poco frecuente en las conversaciones a nivel ministerial en los últimos años, según supo el Global Times de la reunión. 

También se supo que *se adoptó la interpretación simultánea durante toda la reunión.* Esto significa que las dos partes pudieron mantener una comunicación exhaustiva sobre una amplia gama de temas en las relaciones entre China y EE.UU., lo que permitió transmitir mensajes claros de ambas partes. 

Tanto China como EE.UU. creen que el diálogo del sábado en Bali fue sustantivo y constructivo, y que ayudará a mejorar el entendimiento mutuo, a reducir los malentendidos y los errores de cálculo, y a allanar el camino para futuros intercambios de alto nivel entre los dos países, según la Agencia de Noticias Xinhua.

La parte china describió la reunión como "sustantiva" y "constructiva" en el comunicado de prensa, lo que significa que las dos partes mantuvieron un debate pragmático y abarcaron las relaciones bilaterales en su totalidad y cuestiones específicas en las relaciones bilaterales, dijo un analista al Global Times.

*La reunión fue "constructiva" en el sentido de que se alcanzaron algunos consensos y se resolvieron algunas cuestiones específicas y pendientes, como se desprende del comunicado de prensa*, dijo el analista, y añadió que EE.UU. también ha hecho algunas declaraciones positivas, *pero es más importante que EE.UU. ponga en práctica lo que ha prometido en las conversaciones y China observará si las acciones de EE.UU. coinciden con sus palabras. *

Diao Daming, profesor asociado de la Universidad Renmin de China, dijo: "Creo que Blinken intentaba transmitir el mensaje de que a EE.UU. le gustaría que esta reunión lograra avances positivos y facilitara las relaciones bilaterales. Esto demuestra que la voluntad de comunicación de EE.UU. con China está aumentando". 

Según los expertos, esto se debe a la presión inflacionaria y a la problemática situación económica. Según los medios de comunicación estadounidenses, *el presidente Joe Biden podría levantar los aranceles sobre sólo 10.000 millones de dólares de productos chinos según un plan que se está debatiendo en la administración, al tiempo que se abre un nuevo proceso de exclusión para que las empresas obtengan un alivio adicional. Esto cubriría sólo una pequeña fracción de los aranceles que su predecesor impuso a importaciones de China por valor de unos 370.000 millones de dólares.*

"Los actos de la administración Biden de buscar diálogos frecuentes con altos funcionarios chinos y de mencionar la cooperación sirven para resolver problemas inminentes y prominentes para EE.UU., no para el desarrollo positivo a largo plazo de los lazos entre China y EE.UU.", dijo el domingo Yuan Zheng, subdirector y miembro principal del Instituto de Estudios Americanos de la Academia China de Ciencias Sociales (CASS), al Global Times.

El alivio de la presión inflacionaria es una razón clave para que EE.UU. busque el diálogo con China, pero en otros campos, como la salvaguarda de la estabilidad regional, la reducción de la recesión económica mundial, la lucha contra los delitos transnacionales y el cambio climático, ambas partes comparten un gran espacio para la cooperación, pero esto depende totalmente de la actitud de EE.UU. y de si muestra sinceridad con acciones concretas, o sólo quiere competencia y confrontación. 

Durante la reunión del sábado, *Wang dijo a Blinken que, dado que EE.UU. había prometido no apoyar el separatismo de la "independencia de Taiwán", debería dejar de vaciar la política de una sola China o de jugar la "carta de Taiwán" para sabotear la reunificación de China.*

Wang Yi dijo que EE.UU. ha citado la necesidad de contar con "barandillas" para las relaciones entre China y EE.UU., pero los tres comunicados conjuntos son, de hecho, las "barandillas" más fiables para los dos países y mientras los dos países cumplan sus promesas en los tres comunicados, la relación bilateral no se desviará del camino correcto. De lo contrario, ningún "quitamiedos" funcionará, dijo Wang.

En comparación con las lecturas publicadas después de anteriores reuniones entre altos funcionarios, incluido el reciente diálogo entre el asesor de seguridad nacional estadounidense Jake Sullivan y el máximo diplomático chino Yang Jiechi, las observaciones y la advertencia de Wang a EE.UU. fueron notablemente más detalladas y fueron "las más severas en cuanto a su redacción", dijo Lü Xiang, investigador de la Academia China de Ciencias Sociales en Pekín, al Global Times.

Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que China calificó la reunión de "constructiva", es posible que Estados Unidos también haya dado algunas indicaciones positivas durante las conversaciones, señaló el experto.

El domingo, el Secretario de Estado estadounidense Antony Blinken continuó su viaje por Asia. El gobierno de Biden se movilizó el domingo para fortalecer sus lazos con Tailandia, un aliado clave en el sudeste asiático, al mismo tiempo que impulsaba sus esfuerzos para "contrarrestar el implacable empuje de China para influir en la región", informó la AP. 

Blinken no mencionó a China por su nombre en sus comentarios con el primer ministro tailandés, Prayuth Chan-ocha, ni con el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Don Pramudwinai, pero después de firmar los acuerdos dijo que Estados Unidos y Tailandia "comparten el mismo objetivo de un Indo-Pacífico libre, abierto, interconectado, próspero, resistente y seguro", según el informe. 

Los analistas chinos afirmaron que China nunca ha esperado que EE.UU. cambie totalmente su política de contención a corto plazo, y que China está totalmente preparada para una tensión prolongada con EE.UU. EE.UU. está tratando de maximizar su competencia con China, pero no puede permitirse las consecuencias de una confrontación total o un conflicto directo, ya que dañaría su hegemonía, por lo que quiere establecer los llamados "guardarraíles". Según los expertos, es probable que esta mentalidad provoque más competencia que cooperación en los lazos bilaterales.

Lü Xiang, experto en estudios sobre EE.UU. e investigador de la CASS, declaró al Global Times que los responsables de EE.UU. ni siquiera pueden tomar una decisión sobre una cuestión como la cancelación de los aranceles punitivos, incluso cuando es obvio que podría ayudar a la economía estadounidense. Esto demuestra que las luchas y divergencias políticas siguen prevaleciendo en el tablero de decisiones de la administración Biden, ya que los funcionarios profesionales con una mentalidad pragmática no pueden ser más influyentes que los que priorizan las luchas ideológicas y políticas con China.

*La economía estadounidense se dirige ahora hacia la crisis, y depende de Washington decidir qué camino, enfrentarse a China por la agenda política o cooperar con ella por necesidades pragmáticas, podría disminuir mejor el daño para Estados Unidos al final. China será realista en el manejo de los futuros lazos a pesar de que tiene buena voluntad para maximizar los campos de cooperación*, dijeron los analistas.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Perder un 30% del equipo militar pesado, para conquistar un territorio un territorio, es como una provincia española?¿ han perdido 30.000



Al menos antes de soltar ciertas cosas mirate un mapa. Ucrania es un 15-20% mayor que España. Así que el territorio que controlan los rusos no es un "provincia española".

Supongo que alguien habra echado cuentas, pero a ojo debe ser casi como Andalucia o algo similar.

Lo de la "operación especial" es un rollo muy parecido al de los yanquis con vamos a "democratizar". Soy coherente no me gustan los eufemismos, los diga quien los diga.

En cuanto bajas y demas, poco creibles las cifras de los occidentales. Precisamente van superlentos para machacar con artilleria antes de dar un paso. Cuando hay mucha resistencia, se paran y siguen bombardeando.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que a estas alturas la única opción de Rusia es la movilización general y anexionar Ucrania completa. A ver cuantos muertos les cuesta a los rusos que Putin se caiga del guindo. La otra opción serían los nukes, pero Putin no los va a usar a menos que estén bombardeando el Kremlin.



Habra movilizacion general en Rusia cuando los rusos salgan a la calle y lo pidan . 
El Zar esta creando las condiciones para esto . Hacerle creer al populacho que la idea es suya y no del Zar 
Occidente ha metido la pata hasta el cuello con los HIMARS , porque ahora Rusia podra perseguirlos hasta la mismisima frontera polaca 
Rusia ya no tiene otra opcion que anexionarse TODA Ucrania .


----------



## El_Suave (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los anglos no paran, lo que está pasando ahora es un aperitivo infantil de lo que nos espera.



Ya te digo, y los rusos han dicho que ni siquiera han comenzado. No que vayan a parar o acelerar sino que ni siquiera han comenzado.


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

Jarkov es con lo que negocia Rusia ahora.
El gas ucro descubierto en 2010 está entre Jarkov y Donestk. Se necesitan modernas industrias occidentales para extraerlo. Mientras haya un obús ruso en la zona, esa industria no se puede construir.
El gas de Donestk ya lo tienen perdido, con lo que Rusia se protege ya en gran medida de la reducción en su cuota de mercado en Europa. Ahora mismo y durante los próximos meses/años no hay alternativa al gas barato ruso. Si la UE se empeña en seguir las órdenes de Washington podrá comprar gas LNG, pero es mucho más caro, y sería a costa de la competitividad de la industria alemana, el nucleo de la UE, que necesita gas barato.

Ahora Ucrania tiene que decidir si acepta la paz y se queda con el gas de Jarkov, o si también pierde éste.


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Joerrrr PIFIAS.....hoy te veo muy obtuso....acuestate prontito


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Pues va a ser tu perdición....Bot-payasete....


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya te digo, y los rusos han dicho que ni siquiera han comenzado. No que vayan a parar o acelerar sino que ni siquiera han comenzado.



Yo creo que los rusos están a todo lo que dan, diga lo que diga Putin los hechos mandan. Lo que pasa es como los anglocabrones sigan metiendo cizaña la única alternativa de los rusos va a ser la movilización general. Imagínate la carnicería que se producirá si se da eso.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Jul 2022)

He incluido el mensaje donde explico lo de las explosiones en mi hilo, y han tardado cero coma en aparecer los trolls para enemerdarlo ¿recordáis lo que hacen aquí o en el de Siria? pues eso, he 'tocado hueso'.





__





*Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


Ya pero dime qué páginas leer o dónde has puesto lo gorddo de la info No he tomado notas sobre donde he escrito cada cosa. Si te interesa, pues lee como todo el mundo. No me voy a pegar la paliza de hacerte el trabajo que debes hacer tú. Bastante me lo he currado escribiendo todo e investigando.




www.burbuja.info





Mirar lo que la escoria escribe antes de mi mensaje.

El mundo se está yendo al guano. Ahora para los creyentes exclusivamente, os dejo algo en spoiler:



Spoiler: Apocalipsis 16, 7-9



7 Y oí al altar que decía: «Sí, Señor, Dios Todopoderoso, tus juicios son verdaderos y justos».

8 El cuarto derramó su copa sobre el sol; y le fue encomendado abrasar a los hombres con fuego,

9 y los hombres fueron abrasados con un calor abrasador. No obstante, blasfemaron del nombre de Dios que tiene poder sobre tales plagas, y no se arrepintieron dándole gloria.

Fuente: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/es/la-biblia-de-jerusalen/apocalipsis/16/


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Habra movilizacion general en Rusia cuando los rusos salgan a la calle y lo pidan .
> El Zar esta creando las condiciones para esto . Hacerle creer al populacho que la idea es suya y no del Zar
> Occidente ha metido la pata hasta el cuello con los HIMARS , porque ahora Rusia podra perseguirlos hasta la mismisima frontera polaca
> Rusia ya no tiene otra opcion que anexionarse TODA Ucrania .



Putin, por muy astuto que sea, que lo es, no tiene semejante control de la evolución de los acontecimientos. Nadie lo tiene. 

Putin esperaba un cambio rápido del gobierno ucra, una negociación, y mira como está ahora, recibiendo leches diarias de los himars.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿ Un pueblo a cientos de km de la guerra ? ¿ y ?




> Videos of the explosion have emerged on Twitter while the number of injured has risen after a fuel truck exploded at a petrol station in Kuzovatovo, Ulyanovsk, Russia.
> 
> The head of the region, Aleksey Russkikh, has now said that five people were injured due to the explosion. Two of them were hospitalised in serious condition with severe burns. One was hospitalised in a moderate condition and two refused to go to the hospital.



Como desinformador, te doy un 3 sobre 10. Curratelo más.






Mira un iskander de largo alcance..... 

No enmierdes el hilo anda.


----------



## Peineto (10 Jul 2022)

Albania. Parece que las sanciones de retroceso contra Albania em for,a de subidón del coste de la vida no les gustan demasiado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Jul 2022)

Gente tengo jodido el ordeñador por un tiempo, así que no me veréis a menudo.

Me sigo informando de vosotros.


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los rusos irán haciendo poco a poco. Se nota que no tienes un contacto armenio que sea capitán de barco para que te aconseje, cuando mayor es el barco las maniobras son más finas, no puedes girar un gran carguero lleno de conteiners de golpe, el vuelco y hundimiento es seguro, lo mismo pasa con las grandes empresas, su objetivos han de ir variando poco a poco o con un tráiler doble so pena que el peso o el segundo container te venza y salgas por la tangente de la curva.
> 
> Es una norma que todo capitán, COE, camionero sigue y que los político europeos se la han saltado a la torera, los ruso no, van haciendo a su ritmo al igual que los chinos y si no se puede este año pues el próximo será. Que crea más sufrimiento, no, el sufrimiento seria que Rusia volcara, perdiera lo ganado y con ello las republicas. Como la lucha no esta solo en el campo de batalla, sino en el económico y también en las organizaciones internacionales han de ir conduciendo el país y sus acciones muy finamente casi sin parecer que haya un capitán al mando..
> 
> No creo que hayan acciones drásticas, si las cosas se ponen más cuesta arriba irán apretando el acelerador para compensar pero no para aumentar la velocidad.



camarada @Alvin Red 
El clapham coincide con Vd en que a Rusia le conviene ir " poco a poco " . 
A quien no le conviene es a los soldados rusos que iran muriendo en aras del Plan Estrategico del Zar . 
La PAX romana existio porque el poderio del Ejercito romano era tal , que enfrentarse a el significaba el exterminio 100 kms a la redonda 
Las tribus se rendian sin luchar . Roma , a cambio de la rendicion , les garantizaba paz y prosperidad ...
Los norteamericanos lanzaron DOS bombas atomicas sobre Japon porque EE UU no habria podido derrotarlos de otra forma 
Japon es un pais montanoso . Jamas los hubieran derrotado . 
Los norteamericanos estuvieron 6 meses bombardeando Japon y los japoneses no se rendian . 
El 6 de Agosto lanzaron la bomba sobre Hiroshima y los japoneses seguian luchando , tuvieron que lanzar otra bomba sobre Nagasaki para que el Emperador se diera cuenta que los norteamericanos iban en serio y 6 dias despues Japon capitulo ante los Aliados 
La pregunta del millon de yenes : Cuantas vidas se salvaron con la capitulacion ? 
En la guerra de Corea murieron 1.5 millones de personas , en la guerra de Viet Nam 750 mil ...
Las nukes salvan vidas . El Zar esta equivocado . Occidente jamas le perdonara . Haga lo que haga Rusia ya ha sido excomulgada 
Que habria hecho el Zar Pedro el Grande con 6 mil ojivas nucleares ?


----------



## Hal8995 (10 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Alguien mas tiene serios problemas con el foro? Desde ayer me va como el culo.



A mi me va fatal.


----------



## Hal8995 (10 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Alguien mas tiene serios problemas con el foro? Desde ayer me va como el culo.



A mi me va fatal.


----------



## mazuste (10 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora mismo Ucrania no tiene ejército potente como tenía al inicio del conflicto, y con lo que tiene a Rusia le bastan las tropas sobre el terreno para defender.
> Pero ojo porque efectivamente el anglo entrena tropas ucras en territorio inglés con la esperanza de superar a Rusia en reclutamiento.
> Yo creo que Rusia no va a competir en esto, les sería muy sangrante. Defenderan con Sirios y mercenarios como sea. Mientras jueguen cerca de casa se lo podrán permitir.



Podría parecer que, esa carne de cañón, sea una excusa para infiltrar tropas OTAN...


----------



## clapham5 (10 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Vamos a ver chaval que no te enteras de la misa la mitad, la misa es esta dice Putin: vamos a coger y vamos a ir despacio con nuestro poderio para que no mueran soldados rusos, ¿ TE HAS ENTERADO AHORA IDIOTA?.



IDIOTA SERA TU PUTO PERRO 
Y ahora el clapham te metera en el tanke fetido del ignore hasta que este post reciba 25 zanks


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Podría parecer que, esa carne de cañón, sea una excusa para infiltrar tropas OTAN...



Están ya, pero en retaguardia, o como "mercenarios". 
Lo que pasa es que si van al frente y los capturan, canta mucho.
Y al final tienes que mandar tios al frente.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

* El canciller alemán agradece a Canadá la devolución de una turbina reparada para el Nord Stream *

El Gobierno de Alemania "se sintió aliviado" de que Canadá "despejara el camino para la entrega" de una turbina fabricada por el consorcio Siemens para el gasoducto Nord Stream que se encontraba en mantenimiento técnico en suelo canadiense, recoge el periódico Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung.
"Damos la bienvenida a la decisión de nuestros amigos y aliados canadienses", comentó el canciller Olaf Scholz en respuesta a la excepción hecha en las sanciones antirrusas para que la turbina regrese a Alemania.

A falta de la turbina en el tramo alemán del gasoducto transbáltico, las entregas de gas a Europa Occidental han estado severamente limitadas. El ministro de Economía del país europeo, Robert Habeck, advirtió sobre un "escenario de pesadilla" en caso de la paralización de las entregas, mientras que Rusia aseguró, por su parte, que volvería a aumentar el suministro de gas a Europa cuando regrese el artefacto.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

* Moscú convierte una estación de metro en un escenario para 'El lago de los cisnes' *
Los bailarines de ballet actuaron sobre un escenario construido para una sola noche, en el marco de la celebraciones por el Día del Transporte de la capital de Rusia.





La parada Novoslobódskaya del metro acoge la 'Noche del ballet en el metro' en honor al Día del Transporte de Moscú (Rusia), 9 de julio de 2022Ilyá Pitaliov / Sputnik 
Este año, la celebración del Día del Transporte de Moscú (Rusia), que se llevó a cabo el 9 de julio, no incluyó solo trenes, tranvías, buses, sus maquinistas, conductores y personal técnico, sino una presentación de ballet en un espacio poco convencional.
Así, el Departamento de Transporte de la Alcaldía de la capital rusa ha convertido una de las estaciones de metro, Novoslobódskaya, en un escenario donde bailarines de ballet presentaron un fragmento de la famosa obra 'El Lago de los Cisnes', con la composición musical de Piotr Chaikovski.





Ilyá Pitaliov / Sputnik
El insólito evento cultural se ofreció a más de 300 espectadores. Con las luces del andén apagadas, dejando solo la iluminación en los vitrales, la estación se convirtió en un lugar ideal para la actuación, según un comunicado de la autoridades.





www.mosmetro.ru





www.mosmetro.ru
El escenario se montó solo para una noche y retomó el servicio para los usuarios horas más tarde.
El director del departamento, Maxim Liksútov, destacó los proyectos culturales que promueve la alcaldía como parte de sus esfuerzos para que a los pasajeros "les guste estar en el transporte de Moscú".





Ilyá Pitaliov / Sputnik


----------



## lapetus (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los norteamericanos lanzaron DOS bombas atomicas sobre Japon porque EE UU no habria podido derrotarlos de otra forma



En realidad las bombas no hicieron a los militares japoneses cambiar de opinión.
Ellos querían negociar a través de la URSS.
Pero de golpe Stalin, que ya había pactado con los aliados, invade el Manchukuo con millones de soldados.

Eso le dió miedito a Hirohito, porque no podían luchar contra dos enemigos a la vez, y si el ruso conquistaba Japón no iba a mantener al emperador en la poltrona...

Este señor, el mismo por el que se enviaba a los soldados a morir, de buenas apareció en la radio (lo nunca visto ni oido) saltándose a los militares y diciendo que nos rendimos a los americanos corriendo, porque como llegue el ruso antes me dan la patada.


----------



## llabiegu (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> camarada @Alvin Red
> El clapham coincide con Vd en que a Rusia le conviene ir " poco a poco " .
> A quien no le conviene es a los soldados rusos que iran muriendo en aras del Plan Estrategico del Zar .
> La PAX romana existio porque el poderio del Ejercito romano era tal , que enfrentarse a el significaba el exterminio 100 kms a la redonda
> ...



Japon se rindió más bien por el miedo al avance ruso en las Kuriles y su plan de invasión de Hokkaido. Usa pactó con el emperador su continuidad en el cargo a cambio de vender su país al poder anglo y parar así el avance soviético.


----------



## piru (10 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder qué fuegos artificiales!! Lo de los Himars ha sido un punto de inflexión del copón.


----------



## niraj (10 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A los britanicos están terriblemente enojados porque una jugadora nacida en Moscú haya ganado 

[[Forwarded from Pool N3]
[ Video ]
Elena Rybakina, nacida en Moscú y kazaja desde 2018, recibe de manos de la duquesa Kate Middleton el trofeo por su victoria en Wimbledon:
[]

[ Album ]
¿Es posible ocultar el ganador del principal torneo de tenis del país, si fue ganado por un "ruso" Prohibido?: Varios periódicos británicos no colocaron en las portadas una foto de la ganadora de Wimbledon, Elena rybakina, limitándose a poner la foto de quien entregaba el Premio, la duquesa Kate Middleton.

Y otros...





[ Photo ]
La Prensa británica está terriblemente indignada por el hecho de que, bajo la prohibición total de todo el ruso en Wimbledon, el tenista "made in Russia"ganó. Y lo llama "la victoria de la propaganda rusa en la Cancha Central". Es decir, pronto se prohibirá el apellido ruso, no solo por la ciudadanía rusa.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jul 2022)

Señores aquí les pido silencio a los integrantes del mamapollato checheno. El comandante en jefe del ejército patriota ha ordenado el despliegue y evolución de sus tropas para liberar el sur del país del ocupante ruso.
Respeto.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Jarkov es con lo que negocia Rusia ahora.
> El gas ucro descubierto en 2010 está entre Jarkov y Donestk. Se necesitan modernas industrias occidentales para extraerlo. Mientras haya un obús ruso en la zona, esa industria no se puede construir.
> El gas de Donestk ya lo tienen perdido, con lo que Rusia se protege ya en gran medida de la reducción en su cuota de mercado en Europa. Ahora mismo y durante los próximos meses/años no hay alternativa al gas barato ruso. Si la UE se empeña en seguir las órdenes de Washington podrá comprar gas LNG, pero es mucho más caro, y sería a costa de la competitividad de la industria alemana, el nucleo de la UE, que necesita gas barato.
> 
> Ahora Ucrania tiene que decidir si acepta la paz y se queda con el gas de Jarkov, o si también pierde éste.



La *República Popular de Járkov* (*RPJ*) (en ruso: Харьковская Народная Республика) o simplemente *RP de Járkov*, fue un Estado autoproclamado en Europa Oriental, creado en abril de 2014 en el óblast de Járkov de Ucrania. De acuerdo con la constitución de Ucrania, el territorio reclamado por la RPJ es una parte integral de Ucrania. La mayor parte del territorio declarado por la RPJ fue recuperado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.12

Es la única de las tres autoproclamadas repúblicas prorusas en Ucrania, la RP de Donetsk y RP de Lugansk, que no alcanzó a materializarse y por tal la Federación de Rusia no pudo utilizarla como otro punto de influencia en Ucrania.










República Popular de Járkov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Japon se rendió más bien por el miedo al avance ruso en las Kuriles y su plan de invasión de Hokkaido. Usa pactó con el emperador su continuidad a cambio de vender a su país al poder anglo y parar así el avance soviético.



Yo no sabía esto. Pensaba que USA lanzó las bombas con la guerra ganada.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> El G7 se va a terminar cargando al G20. Llevan la guerra contra Rusia a la reunion.



El G20 está muerto, eso es evidente. En el mismo momento que los países emergentes no condenaron la Guerra de Ucrania se han alineado tácitamente con Rusia, por lo que allá se entienda ellos con su reuniones de BRICS.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No es una guerra, es una operación especial militar humanitaria
> 
> Perder un 30% del equipo militar pesado, para conquistar un territorio un territorio, es como una provincia española?¿ han perdido 30.000 hombres y 1000 tanques para conquistar huelva? es una broma?
> 
> A nivel estratégico los mandos rusos son un nabo, porque si quieren dos provincias se van a perder lo mejor de su ejercito en kiev. A nivel táctico, invaden tarde, quedan atascados, mienten mas que hablan



¿A quién intentas engañar?

Después de intentar colarnos tomas falsas y manipuladas, te lanzas a emitir una serie de juicios de valor absolutamente ridículos. 
No voy a perder mas tiempo leyendo a quien miente descaradamente. 
Podría preparar un post currado y argumentado para demostrar tus falsedades, pero sería tiempo perdido. Vienes aquí a intentar engañar, faltando a la verdad con total descaro y en este hilo hay gente de nivel.

Por centrarme en una sola de tus mentiras, porque no mereces más. Dices que si han conquistado el equivalente a una sola provincia española -como Huelva- que tiene por si no lo sabes, unos 10.000 km2. 

Mira, hace semanas ya tratamos el tema, cuando el territorio ocupado ascendía a 120.000 km2. Es decir, unas doce provincias como la que citas.
¿Sabes contar? Bueno, te da absolutamente igual, porque tu misión es soltar la trola mas grande sin levantar una ceja.

No te leeré mas pues te mando al ignore. Dejarás de existir. Aquí se viene con datos fidedignos y con opiniones argumentadas. Tu solo hablas a humo de pajas.

Au revoir, aprendiz de Ferreras.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La tecnología para comprar on-line no es exclusividad de Amazon ... Y la logística tampoco. Si amazon deja un hueco lo cubren en quince minutos.
> 
> 
> Es una forma eficiente de usar la munición?? Los morteros tienen tanto alcance y precisión como llevarlo con un dron ...



Amazon no es solo una tienda online, de hecho no es ni siquiera lo más rentable de Amazon.


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quienes tendrían que haber estado haciendo eso desde el minuto uno, son las empresas verdes españolas. Es una forma de aprovechar esos generadores solares y eólicos al 100% almacenando en hidrógeno y oxígeno la electricidad que no pueden vender cuando no es necesaria.



¿Le suena a usted de algo el impuesto al Sol? Éramos la primera potencia europea en energías renovables, pero el impuesto al Sol se cargó la industria de las renovables, por décadas. Ahora es tarde, pero aún así hay que relanzarla, no queda otra.


----------



## vettonio (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> camarada @Alvin Red
> El clapham coincide con Vd en que a Rusia le conviene ir " poco a poco " .
> A quien no le conviene es a los soldados rusos que iran muriendo en aras del Plan Estrategico del Zar .
> La PAX romana existio porque el poderio del Ejercito romano era tal , que enfrentarse a el significaba el exterminio 100 kms a la redonda
> ...



Me llama mucho la atención, que asumas, lo que entiendo es la gran falacia repetida durante siete décadas de la propaganda gusana para justificar las masacres de Hiroshima y Nagasaki

Seguro que eres conocedor de que hay una opinión muy sólida y consistente de numerosos historiadores, estrategas... desmintiéndola.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Amazon no es solo una tienda online, de hecho no es ni siquiera lo más rentable de Amazon.



Amazon es fundamentalmente el pentagono, como google etc.... Pero como negocio es sustituible en 3, 2, 1, Aliexpress lo demuestra.

Lo mismo que google, los chinos fueron listos y vieron rapido la dependencia y el espionaje que permiten estas plataformas así que allí funcionan las suyas. Bueno y aquí , que aliexpress vende un huevo.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A esto es lo que le tienen miedo los EEUU, a la Union Europea+Rusia, el Imperio Euroasiatico dirigido desde Bruselas.
> Sera la potencia hegemonica del planeta, tanto economicamente como militarmente, lo veremos dentro de unos años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117081



No, Rusia no quiere eso. Lo que quiere Rusia es un Imperio Euroasiático con sede en Moscú que incluya a todas las naciones eslavas de Europa, quizás las germánicas, pero de ninguna manera a las latinas y Reino Unido.


----------



## pgas (10 Jul 2022)

_ Ante la creciente demanda de carne de cañón, la entidad de Kiev se prepara para movilizar a sus ciudadanos refugiados o residentes permanentes en países de la UE: se pide a todos los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años que se den a conocer en las embajadas

Cada vez más familias ucranianas del oeste de #Ucrania se rebelan contra el régimen de #Kyiv, que ordena a sus milicianos el reclutamiento militar forzoso de sus hijos declarados "carne de cañón".



_


----------



## vettonio (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> IDIOTA SERA TU PUTO PERRO
> Y ahora el clapham te metera en el tanke fetido del ignore hasta que este post reciba 25 zanks



¿Desde cuando se le contesta con improperios a una repugnante cucaracha que se le cruza a uno en el camino?

Se la ignora o pisotón.

No malgaste energías. Dedíquelas a lo que tan bien sabe hacer.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Señores aquí les pido silencio a los integrantes del mamapollato checheno. El comandante en jefe del ejército patriota ha ordenado el despliegue y evolución de sus tropas para liberar el sur del país del ocupante ruso.
> Respeto.



Creo que la próxima semana el ejercito ucraniano avanzara retrocediendo en Nicolaiv, los rusos están preparando el avance ucraniano.


----------



## coscorron (10 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> camarada @Alvin Red
> El clapham coincide con Vd en que a Rusia le conviene ir " poco a poco " .
> A quien no le conviene es a los soldados rusos que iran muriendo en aras del Plan Estrategico del Zar .
> La PAX romana existio porque el poderio del Ejercito romano era tal , que enfrentarse a el significaba el exterminio 100 kms a la redonda
> ...



Has comprado muy rápido la versión americana de la rendición de Japón ... En realidad muchos años después los historiadores empiezan mas bien a creer que fue la invasión sovietica de Manchuria la que precipito la rendición y que si hubiera sido por las bombas atómicas hubieran hecho falta unas cuantas mas.


----------



## delhierro (10 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No, Rusia no quiere eso. Lo que quiere Rusia es un Imperio Euroasiático con sede en Moscú que incluya a todas las naciones eslavas de Europa, quizás las germánicas, pero de ninguna manera a las latinas y Reino Unido.



Rusia queria hacer negocios , y que se la respetara. Los anglos no la han dejado y ahora aunque Putin no quiera va camino a la URSS 2.0 o algo similar. 

Esa URSS 2.0 esta en guerra con los anglos así que necesita producción, recursos y gente. De momento han recuperado a Bielorrusia que casi pierden, parte de Ucrania, y posiblemente acaben recuperando las zonas rusas de algun otro estado ex-sovietico. Es cuestión de supervivencia para ellos. 

Nosotros los europeos no anglos, pues seguimos un camino hacia la pobreza y las penurias por ser demasiado cobardes para soltarnos de la correa con la que nos llevan los anglos. Esa correa que tiene perfectamente capturada a toda nuestra "elite" politica/economica.


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No, Rusia no quiere eso. Lo que quiere Rusia es un Imperio Euroasiático con sede en Moscú que incluya a todas las naciones eslavas de Europa, quizás las germánicas, pero de ninguna manera a las latinas y Reino Unido.



Pues estupendo. Los eslavos por un sitio, los latinos por otro, y como bulto sospechoso RU para dar por culo a los dos.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es la única de las tres autoproclamadas repúblicas prorusas en Ucrania, la RP de Donetsk y RP de Lugansk, que no alcanzó a materializarse y por tal la Federación de Rusia no pudo utilizarla como otro punto de influencia en Ucrania.



Anda! si ya estáis reconociendo que Putin usó a las "republicas" como ariete para seguir influenciando sobre Ucrania, se acabó el cuento ese de desnazificación o "seguridad" de Rusia, baia, baia....


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues estupendo. Los eslavos por un sitio, los latinos por otro, y como bulto sospechoso RU para dar por culo a los dos.



Los "eslavos" no son un grupo homogeneo, hay muchas naciones "eslavas" que no tienen mucho que ver....en todo caso, eso no lo va a decidir Putin
Por cierto, qué asquerosa manía de dividir a la peña


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre HIMARS y qué hacer al respecto.
> 
> Para garantizar que el territorio de Rusia esté a salvo de cualquier cosa que llegue, el LBS tiene que alejarse de las fronteras rusas hasta la distancia de vuelo de las armas de mayor alcance.
> 
> ...




Lo que Usa y Ucrania no han tenido en cuenta es lo que va a provocar el envío de esa artillería de largo alcance.
Si los Himars tienen 80 km de alcance, Rusia protegerá las fronteras de Nueva Rusia como mínimo en esa distancia.
Por tanto cada día que pasa tengo más claro que a día de hoy, Rusia llegará al Dnieper COMO MÍNIMO, por el este, y por el Sur hasta Krivoy Rog, fortaleciendo posiciones al otro lado del río.


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Te contesto a lo remarcado en negrita, sobre lo demás no tengo ni idea. Pues bien, hice mis pinitos hace años con la electrólisis del agua y pude comprobar la potencia que tiene ese hidrógeno junto con el oxígeno. Es brutal, mucho más potente que el gas butano. Es fácil hacerte un soplete con el oxidrógeno y te aseguro que genera una temperatura muy superior al gas. Muchísima más.



El hidrógeno se usa para propulsar los lanzadores espaciales, con eso está todo dicho: Aplicaciones del Hidrógeno en el Sector Espacial | Felipe Benjumea Llorente


----------



## Roedr (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los "eslavos" no son un grupo homogeneo, hay muchas naciones "eslavas" que no tienen mucho que ver....en todo caso, eso no lo va a decidir Putin
> Por cierto, qué asquerosa manía de dividir a la peña



Yo no divido na'. Contestaba con ironía sobre los 'siniestros' planes de los rusos.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anda! si ya estáis reconociendo que Putin usó a las "republicas" como ariete para seguir influenciando sobre Ucrania, se acabó el cuento ese de desnazificación o "seguridad" de Rusia, baia, baia....



Retrasado, te he puesto el enlace de wiki para que te enteres. Tú quédate con la mierda que quieras, pero los de Jarkov no quieren la mierda globalista de mierda


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Zelensky le quedan tres telediarios



Sí, en tres telediarios toman Kiev.
Jajajaja.


----------



## Prophet (10 Jul 2022)

Putin queremos los T-90 hasta Mauritania.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Señores aquí les pido silencio a los integrantes del mamapollato checheno. El comandante en jefe del ejército patriota ha ordenado el despliegue y evolución de sus tropas para liberar el sur del país del ocupante ruso.
> Respeto.



tienes otro chiste mamachicho de la pampa?



delhierro dijo:


> Rusia queria hacer negocios , y que se la respetara. Los anglos no la han dejado y ahora aunque Putin no quiera va camino a la URSS 2.0 o algo similar.
> 
> Esa URSS 2.0 esta en guerra con los anglos así que necesita producción, recursos y gente. De momento han recuperado a Bielorrusia que casi pierden, parte de Ucrania, y posiblemente acaben recuperando las zonas rusas de algun otro estado ex-sovietico. Es cuestión de supervivencia para ellos.
> 
> Nosotros los europeos no anglos, pues seguimos un camino hacia la pobreza y las penurias por ser demasiado cobardes para soltarnos de la correa con la que nos llevan los anglos. Esa correa que tiene perfectamente capturada a toda nuestra "elite" politica/economica.



viva la urss, cono! perdone, siga usted me he emocionado toda.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Retrasado, te he puesto el enlace de wiki para que te enteres. Tú quédate con la mierda que quieras, pero los de Jarkov no quieren la mierda globalista de mierda



Ya, seguro que los de Jarkov quieren ser pobres y estar aislados, si, claro que si, y tu, desde tu doritocueva lo sabes.....


----------



## alfonbass (10 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No me diras que no se merecera un nuke junto a sus vecinos, cuando se haya pirado para Israel y dejar decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos, que piensas ?



Joder, qué puto flipado de los "nukes", deja de llorar, anda, llorica...


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Soy el primero que no me creo el tema hidrogeno ni de coña pero quizás la idea no sean motores de combustión de hidrogeno salvo para aviones, barcos o similares donde puede estar más protegido ... Quizas la idea sea hidrogeno para generar electricidad. En todo caso la viabilidad del hidrogena esta en que hay que ver la cantidad de energía que se necesita para conseguirlo y lo poco que renta el hacerlo ... Las inversiones para conseguir que por ejemplo el hidrogeno sustituya al gas parecen infinitias y no tendrían fin.



Precisamente se necesita mucha electricidad (energía) para separar el hidrógeno del agua. Conceptualmente el hidrógeno no es una fuente de energía en si, sino un "acumulador de energía", una pila, para entendernos. El problema está en que se necesita consumir una cantidad considerablemente mayor de un kilowatio de electricidad para conseguir el hidrógeno capaz de generar un kilowatio de energía. No veo yo de ninguna manera "razonable" y mucho menos "rentable" utilizar hidrógeno para generar electricidad.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (10 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Rusia queria hacer negocios , y que se la respetara. Los anglos no la han dejado y ahora aunque Putin no quiera va camino a la URSS 2.0 o algo similar.
> 
> Esa URSS 2.0 esta en guerra con los anglos así que necesita producción, recursos y gente. De momento han recuperado a Bielorrusia que casi pierden, parte de Ucrania, y posiblemente acaben recuperando las zonas rusas de algun otro estado ex-sovietico. Es cuestión de supervivencia para ellos.
> 
> Nosotros los europeos no anglos, pues seguimos un camino hacia la pobreza y las penurias por ser demasiado cobardes para soltarnos de la correa con la que nos llevan los anglos. Esa correa que tiene perfectamente capturada a toda nuestra "elite" politica/economica.



No, si ahora va a ser Lenin ...


----------



## rejon (10 Jul 2022)

Rusia ya tiene poco que decir, después del genocidio que ha perpetrado no hay negociación posible, como te han dicho saldrán derrotados de una o otra forma, el único que podría parar esta guerra es EEUU, pero sería una decisión peor aún que la partición de Berlín y dos veces no creo que cometan el error, es hora de acabar con la existencia de una población genocida.


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tienes otro chiste mamachicho de la pampa?
> 
> 
> viva la urss, cono! perdone, siga usted me he emocionado toda.



Cuidado que con la emoción no se te escape un pedorreo del cholele y genocidies a tu marido el que nos lee.


----------



## Teuro (10 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> porque lo de volver donde estábamos en enero y buscar un acuerdo satisfactorio para todo el mundo no es posible?



Es la solución óptima, pero claro, sería una absoluta y humillante derrota rusa. En cierto modo Putin se equivocó con la invasión, lo lógico hubiera sido que la Duma lo destituyera por incompetente, pero claro, por un lado la soberbia y el orgullo de estos personajes no tiene límites y son absolutamente incapaces de reconocer que se equivocan, y por otro Rusia es "de facto" una dictadura, quién se va a atrever a solo insinuar que Putin se equivocó y presentarle una moción de censura sin que se cague encima o el fanatizado pueblo ruso no pida su cabeza.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuidado que con la emoción no se te escape un pedorreo del cholele y genocidies a tu marido el que nos lee.



Ya me extrañaba a mi que tanto le oliera el chichi a esta putorra de mierda....


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es la solución óptima, pero claro, sería una absoluta y humillante derrota rusa. En cierto modo Putin se equivocó con la invasión, lo lógico hubiera sido que la Duma lo destituyera por incompetente, pero claro, por un lado la soberbia y el orgullo de estos personajes no tiene límites y son absolutamente incapaces de reconocer que se equivocan, y por otro Rusia es "de facto" una dictadura, quién se va a atrever a solo insinuar que Putin se equivocó y presentarle una moción de censura sin que se cague encima o el fanatizado pueblo ruso no pida su cabeza.



Va a tener que hacer una movilización parcial o general en el país, sí continúa la guerra, y ahí es donde entra la incertidumbre: le apoyará o no le apoyará el pueblo ruso?


----------



## pemebe (11 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Zelenskyy ordena a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas recuperar el sur de Ucrania - Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - DOMINGO, 10 JULIO 2022, 21:43

Volodymyr Zelenskyy, presidente de Ucrania, ordenó al ejército ucraniano que restableciera el control sobre las regiones costeras del sur de Ucrania. Ucrania está reuniendo una fuerza de combate de un millón de efectivos para lograr este objetivo.

Fuente: Oleksii Reznikov, Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, en una entrevista para The Times [de Londres].

Detalles: *"Ucrania está reuniendo una fuerza de combate de un millón de personas, equipada con armas occidentales, para recuperar su territorio del sur de Rusia"*, escribió The Times.

Reznikov dijo que el presidente Zelenskyy había ordenado a los militares ucranianos retomar las zonas costeras ocupadas, que son vitales para la economía del país.

Cita de Reznikov: *"Entendemos que, políticamente, es muy necesario para nuestro país. El presidente ha dado la orden al jefe militar supremo de elaborar planes. Después, el Estado Mayor hace sus deberes y dice que para lograr este objetivo necesitamos XYZ [...] Este es mi trabajo. Estoy escribiendo cartas a los homólogos de los países asociados [...]*".

Antes: 

*Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimera ministra y ministra para la reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados de Ucrania,* pide a los residentes de las zonas ocupadas de las provincias de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia que evacuen por todos los medios posibles. *"Debemos buscar una oportunidad para salir, porque nuestras Fuerzas Armadas retomarán [los territorios ocupados - ed.]. Será una gran lucha"*, dijo Vereshchuk.

*Los residentes del oblast de Kherson ocupado deben abandonar el oblast, y los que no puedan hacerlo deben prepararse para las hostilidades, buscar refugio, agua y alimentos,* dijo Yurii Sobolevskyi, primer vicepresidente del Consejo del oblast de Kherson.


----------



## pemebe (11 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *Hasta Zelensky tiene ojos en la cara.*

Zelenskyy: *Rusia no ha hecho una "pausa operativa": esa pausa sólo será posible cuando las tropas rusas huyan de Ucrania*

ROMAN PETRENKO

Volodymyr Zelenskyy, presidente de Ucrania, dijo que la situación actual en Ucrania no debe ser considerada como una "pausa operativa" por parte de Rusia, ya que sólo hoy las fuerzas rusas realizaron 34 ataques aéreos sobre Ucrania.

Fuente: Zelenskyy en un discurso en vídeo

Cita de Zelenskyy: *"Durante esta última semana, se ha hablado mucho de la llamada "pausa operativa" que los ocupantes han tomado supuestamente en Donbas y en otras regiones de Ucrania. Los 34 ataques aéreos que la aviación rusa ha llevado a cabo (en el territorio de Ucrania) hoy por sí solos deberían ser una clara respuesta a todos los que hablan de esta 'pausa'*. El ejército ucraniano resiste, se mantiene firme y repele los ataques rusos en diferentes frentes. Y, sin embargo, queda mucho por hacer para que las pérdidas que sufre Rusia le obliguen realmente a hacer una pausa. Y no me refiero a una pausa antes de que los ocupantes puedan reanudar su ofensiva, sino a una pausa antes de que huyan de nuestra tierra ucraniana natal. Y agradezco a todos nuestros soldados que se aseguren de que ese momento se acerque cada vez más".


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

esa izquierda liloide......deberian de terminar en el gulag, colaboracionistas del capital burgués








El flanco izquierdo del relato atlantista sobre Rusia: el caso Inna Afinogenova - mpr21


La "disidencia" de la ex subdirectora de RT en Español tiene truco. El argumentario "crítico" con Putin es igual que el sostenido por Biden.



mpr21.info













Los sutiles apoyos a la OTAN: desde Podemos y ERC hasta el PCE - mpr21


A diferencia de la derecha, la "izquierda parlamentaria" está siendo la más hábil consolidadora de la membresía española a la Alianza.



mpr21.info


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esa izquierda liloide......deberian de terminar en el gulag, colaboracionistas del capital burgués
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes que Rusia es capitalista, no?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Jul 2022)

Esto aun va a dar muchas vueltas. El final de la guerra no lo sabemos, pero Putin ya está marcado. No sé como Rusia puede "ganar". Puede ganar algo de territorio, pero a que precio...


----------



## clapham5 (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me llama mucho la atención, que asumas, lo que entiendo es la gran falacia repetida durante siete décadas de la propaganda gusana para justificar las masacres de Hiroshima y Nagasaki
> 
> Seguro que eres conocedor de que hay una opinión muy sólida y consistente de numerosos historiadores, estrategas... desmintiéndola.



onvre . El clapham no asume nada . Ni siquiera la esfericidad de la tierra . 
Pero la realidad es la que es : Japon se rindio exactamente el 15 de agosto , exactamente 6 dias despues del bombardeo a Nagasaki 
EE UU no necesita justificar nada . EE UU y Japon estaban en guerra y el asesinato de civiles era practica habitual . 
La RAF masacraba a los alemanes de Dresde y Hamburgo y los nazis a los ingleses 
Alemania se rindio el 7 de Mayo de 1945 . Entre el 7 de Mayo y el 6 de Agosto pasaron 3 meses . 
Japon pudo rendirse entonces pero no lo hizo . 
Es verdad que la invasion rusa a Manchuria el 8 de agosto pudo influir en algo en la decisiondel emperador de capitular , pero eso tampoco puede demostrarse . Lo mas probable es que todo haya influido . Pero quien sabe


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Sabes que Rusia es capitalista, no?



si, y? y a pesar de eso alli no es expana, los rusos a pesar de ese capitalismo no actúan ni piensan igual que aqui. ni permiten abiertamente ltgbx ni mierdas capisci?


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto aun va a dar muchas vueltas. El final de la guerra no lo sabemos, pero Putin ya está marcado. No sé como Rusia puede "ganar". Puede ganar algo de territorio, pero a que precio...



Rusia no quiere que le toquen los cojones.

Puede arasar Ucrania cuando le salga de los cojones.

Lo que hace es defender territorio rusófilo y evitar el acoso directo de la OTAN. Para ello toma el territorio del Este palmo a palmo, se trata de conquistar, no de bombardeos masivos modo OTAN tipo los que arrasan Bagdad y asesinan a decenas de miles de civiles pero no dominan Bagdad.

Es fácil de enteder hasta para un globalista de agenda 2030


----------



## pemebe (11 Jul 2022)

Fuente The Times: Entrevista con el Ministro de Defensa Ucraniano.

*Ucrania tiene un millón de personas preparadas para luchar por la reconquista del sur*

Ucrania está reuniendo una fuerza de combate de un millón de personas, equipadas con armas occidentales, para recuperar su territorio meridional de manos de Rusia, según ha revelado el ministro de Defensa de la nación a The Times.

En su primera entrevista con un periódico británico desde que comenzó la invasión, Oleksii Reznikov dijo que el presidente Zelensky había ordenado a los militares ucranianos que recuperaran las zonas costeras ocupadas, que son vitales para la economía del país.

*"Entendemos que, políticamente, es muy necesario para nuestro país. El presidente ha dado la orden al jefe militar supremo de elaborar planes. Después, el Estado Mayor hace sus deberes y dice que para lograr este objetivo necesitamos XYZ", dijo. "Este es mi trabajo. Escribo cartas a los homólogos de los países asociados, los generales hablan de por qué necesitamos este tipo de armamento y luego tomamos las decisiones políticas"*.

Ben Wallace, secretario de Defensa británico, fue clave para ayudar a cambiar el enfoque de proporcionar equipo soviético a la artillería estándar de la OTAN de 155 mm, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple guiados y drones de alta tecnología, dijo. La intensidad de la guerra está agotando rápidamente los arsenales de la época soviética.

*"Ha sido un proceso largo, de mes y medio, pero hemos obtenido un resultado. Ucrania tenía unas fuerzas armadas de la era soviética con armas de hace treinta años. Hemos cambiado esto en tres meses"*.

El ministro, de 56 años, dijo que estaba satisfecho con el apoyo que Ucrania estaba recibiendo de los socios de la OTAN, pero no con el ritmo de las entregas.* "Necesitamos más, rápidamente, para salvar las vidas de nuestros soldados. Cada día que esperamos los obuses, podemos perder cien soldados"*.

Los países occidentales sólo están incrementando los suministros de armas ahora porque Ucrania ha demostrado que puede luchar, dijo, tras haber subestimado la determinación de defenderse y sobreestimado la fuerza del ejército ruso al comienzo de la invasión.

*"Intenté explicar que, tras ocho años de guerra híbrida, tenemos más de 400.000 veteranos y sus familiares en distintas partes del mundo"*, dijo Reznikov. *"Trabajadores desde Polonia hasta Portugal decidieron volver a Ucrania para defender su país"*.

Cuando los rusos avanzaron sobre la capital en febrero, su gobierno distribuyó 21.000 fusiles de asalto Kalashnikov a las personas que se apuntaron a la defensa territorial de la capital en sólo dos días. Al décimo día, 130.000 ucranianos de todo el país se habían unido a las fuerzas de defensa territorial.

*"Somos gente del mundo libre y con un verdadero sentido de la justicia y la libertad. Tenemos aproximadamente 700.000 en las fuerzas armadas y si se añade la guardia nacional, la policía y la guardia de fronteras, somos alrededor de un millón"*.

Los soldados británicos ya están entrenando a dos batallones de soldados ucranianos en Inglaterra como parte de la promesa de Boris Johnson de entrenar a 10.000 soldados cada 120 días. A Kiev no le preocupa que la inminente partida del primer ministro pueda hacer descarrilar ese compromiso, dijo el ministro.

*"Hemos mirado a los ojos de nuestros socios, tengo una gran relación con Ben Wallace y James Heappey, nuestro ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Dymtro Kuleba está hablando con Liz Truss, he visto en Londres un montón de banderas ucranianas en todos los edificios oficiales y también en los no oficiales"*.

Los esfuerzos británicos ayudarán a impulsar al ejército ucraniano tras las grandes pérdidas sufridas en la defensa de la región de Donbás ante el ataque masivo de la artillería rusa, donde el presidente Zelensky dijo que Ucrania estaba perdiendo hasta 200 hombres al día. Las recientes retiradas de Ucrania de dos ciudades de la región de Luhansk, Severodonetsk y Lysychansk, fueron pérdidas tácticas necesarias para salvar vidas y no derrotas estratégicas, subrayó. El mundo democrático se había unido para derrotar a Rusia y esta guerra acabaría finalmente con su imperio, dijo.
*
"Estamos seguros de que ha nacido la coalición anti-Kremlin. Nuestros socios en Londres y Washington DC y otras capitales, están invertidos en nosotros, no sólo con dinero sino con las expectativas de su gente de que tenemos que hacer perder al Kremlin. Tenemos que ganar esta guerra juntos"*, dijo Reznikov.

Incluso las antiguas alianzas de Putin con Hungría y Kazajstán se están resquebrajando, añadió, señalando la promesa del presidente Toqayev de mantener las sanciones a Rusia y su negativa a reconocer sus reivindicaciones territoriales, lo que ha desencadenado una guerra comercial entre los dos mayores Estados ex soviéticos que ha culminado con el cierre por parte de Moscú de un oleoducto clave para el petróleo kazajo.

*"Estoy seguro de que en los próximos años asistiremos a una procesión de reclamaciones de soberanía en territorio ruso. La Federación Rusa terminará su vida como diferentes países: Tatarstán, Bashkortostán, etc."*.

*"Viven en un mundo de valores diferentes, creen en el derecho a la fuerza, quien tiene más poder tiene razón. Quieren reconstruir el muro de Berlín. Nosotros defendemos el muro oriental de la civilización europea y los valores democráticos"*. Este fue el argumento que expuso a los socios de Ucrania, dijo, canalizando la petición de ayuda militar de Winston Churchill a los estadounidenses antes de entrar en la segunda guerra mundial. *"Dadnos las herramientas y acabaremos el trabajo"*.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, y? y a pesar de eso alli no es expana, los rusos a pesar de ese capitalismo no actúan ni piensan igual que aqui. ni permiten abiertamente ltgbx ni mierdas capisci?



Pues sí son capitalistas y te da igual no acuses a otros de serlo... Y vamos, creeme que lo que menos ha influido en el comienzo de la guerra son que permitan o no a los lgtb en Rusia o Ucrania.


----------



## Roscodevino (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> China si sufriese un bloqueo como el que sufre Rusia, implosionaria, son demasiados y viven de fabricar mierdas para los paises occidentales, volverian a sus guerras civiles, señores de la guerra e inundaciones periodicas de los rios, hambrunas y epidemias, *si la China comunista deja de crecer, entra en decadencia.*



Zank al post más subnormal de la semana vamos a suponer que escrito por un subnormal


----------



## Malevich (11 Jul 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Le suena a usted de algo el impuesto al Sol? Éramos la primera potencia europea en energías renovables, pero el impuesto al Sol se cargó la industria de las renovables, por décadas. Ahora es tarde, pero aún así hay que relanzarla, no queda otra.



Es que es absurdo que todos y cada uno de los particulares de este país no se abastezcan de energía solar, y lo digo yo, que no soy ecologista ni "calentolólogo".
Es una cuestión de eficiencia y planificación, pero claro, beneficios de las eléctricas mandan.


----------



## katiuss (11 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia no quiere que le toquen los cojones.
> 
> Puede arasar Ucrania cuando le salga de los cojones.
> 
> ...



Está claro que querían conservar cosas sip... El grano , los tractores y las lavadoras, porque bombardear los bloques de apartamentos les daba igual... xD


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Pues sí son capitalistas y te da igual no acuses a otros de serlo... Y vamos, creeme que lo que menos ha influido en el comienzo de la guerra son que permitan o no a los lgtb en Rusia o Ucrania.



A ver listillo, los mismos que estan detrás de la mierda esa está tambien la otan, y están contra rusia. Me da que te has sentido aludido/jodido con los 2 articulos es tu problema.


----------



## katiuss (11 Jul 2022)

Todos quieren ir al frente corriendo... Has visto la tasa de emigración que tienen en gente formada a nivel universitario? Estos quieren salir antes de rusia que los universitarios de Ucrania...


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Todos quieren ir al frente corriendo... Has visto la tasa de emigración que tienen en gente formada a nivel universitario? Estos quieren salir antes de rusia que los universitarios de Ucrania...



otro pseudo troll, a la nevera ad aeternum


----------



## Malevich (11 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Zelenskyy ordena a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas recuperar el sur de Ucrania - Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Ucrania está en manos de lunáticos, definitivamente.... Y ya anunciar donde se va a producir la gran ofensiva.... Me imagino a Rojo hablando a la prensa el día antes del "paso del Ebro....", o a Churchill la víspera del Día D....


----------



## katiuss (11 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Vamos a ver subnormal si los mios ganan porque no puedo pensarmelo en ayudarles ? eres demasiado tonto chaval , bueno de esos mierdas que se esconderian debajo de una cloaca cuando los llamasen, que tambien tienen solucion por eso.



Venga a la cama que mañana hay que seguir poniendo Pladur....


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

@Carlos Dutty va a la nevera también es otro filonazi encubierto, a otra parte con tus chorradas





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Espero que estos prorusos soltando soflamas en los hilos, estén a sueldo, porque si no, están de psiquiatra. enfadado:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (11 Jul 2022)

Tienen que vender una ofensiva exitosa a occidente para que no dejen de enviarles armas... Cada día que pasa y la situación se complica los países de la OTAN considerarán que no hay posibilidad alguna y empezarán a no suministrar armas que con toda seguridad serán destruidas, abandonadas o vendidas incluso a los propios rusos. 
Esto además de las consecuencias económicas de alargar el conflicto.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)

katiuss dijo:


> Está claro que querían conservar cosas sip... El grano , los tractores y las lavadoras, porque bombardear los bloques de apartamentos les daba igual... xD



Diferencias entre Este y oeste, de primero de otano-globalista


----------



## Carlos Dutty (11 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Tu dejate ya de hacer el payaso que Putin ya ha cogido a muchos oligarcas, tu marica te sacaras las almorranas del culo hasta que te mueras.



Están tiritando los oligarcas en Rusia, sí. Y no estoy diciendo que sea distinto en Ucrania.

Pues yo espero que pare la guerra y deje de morir gente, porque no me creo nada de las razones que se han dado para comenzarla.



Tierra Azul dijo:


> A ver listillo, los mismos que estan detrás de la mierda esa está tambien la otan, y están contra rusia. Me da que te has sentido aludido/jodido con los 2 articulos es tu problema.



Para Tierra Azul, que parece que me ha bloqueado simplemente por responder educadamente un mensaje suyo...:

Pues claro que ha habido un juego de suma cero entre la OTAN y Rusia, eso nadie lo niega, entre dos bloques militaristas, y han ido tensando los 2 el asunto durante meses. En este caso Rusia ha calculado mal y se ha enfangado en una guerra prolongada que va a dejar en ruinas a todo el este de Ucrania y en lo que nos toca más directamente ha revitalizado a la OTAN a la que vamos a tener que meter mucho dinero y ceder más soberanía de defensa.

Yo no sé si los que mencionas están contra la OTAN, o son pasivos, o están contra Rusia, contra Putin, contra los 2 o yo que sé... Te he citado porque si acusas a un lado de ser unos capitalistas, estás dando a entender que el otro bando no lo es, y eso es erroneo. Es esto y nada más, no me he dado por aludido.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que es absurdo que todos y cada uno de los particulares de este país no se abastezcan de energía solar, y lo digo yo, que no soy ecologista ni "calentolólogo".
> Es una cuestión de eficiencia y planificación, pero claro, beneficios de las eléctricas mandan.



En mi reciente viaje a Turquía, visité Capadocia. Allí era lo normal tener equipos montados en los tejados para aprovechar el calor del Sol para la calefacción. Placas solares no vi, pero sí esos otros sistemas.


----------



## raptors (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esa izquierda liloide......deberian de terminar en el gulag, colaboracionistas del capital burgués
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Era seguidor de la narrativa de *_*Inna*-Afinogenova_ pero desde que inició la _operación especial_ de rusia en ucrania... veo a Inna sin rumbo, pareciera que a Afinogenova le afecta más su prestigio que a las circunstancias que culminaron en la operación especial en ucrania...

Se hace una pausa se autoreflexiona y se sigue adelante.... pero inna no termina de entender que la operación especial se trata de algo más grande que su propio orgullo....


----------



## raptors (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, y? y a pesar de eso alli no es expana, los rusos a pesar de ese capitalismo no actúan ni piensan igual que aqui. ni permiten abiertamente ltgbx ni mierdas capisci?



Según la wiki:

*La economía de Rusia* es una economía mixta de mercado de ingresos medio altos...


----------



## kopke (11 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Putin queremos los T-90 hasta Mauritania.



Y todavía hay quien se pregunta por qué los ultraconservadores apoyamos a Rusia.

"Dejen a los niños en paz"

No se puede decir mejor.

¿Por qué creéis que el Nini apoya a Ucrania? Porque es un puto pederasta de mierda.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (11 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no sabía esto. Pensaba que USA lanzó las bombas con la guerra ganada.



Ya habían ganado la guerra, habían sitiado las islas bombardeándolas a placer. Pero los militares japoneses habían preparado sus islas contra la invasión y los estadounidenses calculaban en un millón de bajas el costo, eso los puso a meditar. Mientras tanto los soviéticos ocupaban la Manchuria, Corea y todas las islas Kuriles, con mínimas bajas, y se preparaban para invadir el Hokkaido; ante ese peligro prefirieron los japoneses rendirse a los estadounidenses.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (11 Jul 2022)

ESTAS SON LAS CUENTAS DEL PUTO GAS = *BIDEN PEDERASTA*


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ucrania está en manos de lunáticos, definitivamente.... Y ya anunciar donde se va a producir la gran ofensiva.... Me imagino a Rojo hablando a la prensa el día antes del "paso del Ebro....", o a Churchill la víspera del Día D....



En realidad es un intento desesperado de salvar el Donbass, donde seguramente las defensas ucranianas ya estén en las últimas.

Este anuncio busca hacer "la psicológica" *para que los rusos desvíen tropas y recursos al sur y aflojen la presión en el Donbass*. Muy posiblemente irá seguido de un "amague" de ataque buscando darle veracidad a los anuncios, pero es muy posible que el núcleo duro de combate del ejército ucraniano ya no exista más.

Quedan tropas decentes en Odessa y algunas en la zona de Kiev. Posiblemente una parte de ambas sean usadas en alguna especie de ataque, pero el objetivo no es "ganar", sino quitar presión del ataque ruso principal.

Tal como supones, cuando hay FUERZA REAL, no anuncias nada... atacas y ganas.

Cuando ya no tienes nada, llega la hora de los "bluff" y las apuestas sin sentido. Algo me dice que estamos frente a este último caso.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> En este caso Rusia ha calculado mal y se ha enfangado en una guerra prolongada que va a dejar en ruinas a todo el este de Ucrania y en lo que nos toca más directamente ha revitalizado a la OTAN a la que vamos a tener que meter mucho dinero y ceder más soberanía de defensa.




No comparto. Tengo la convicción de que la OTAN tenía a Ucrania LISTA Y ARMADA HASTA LOS DIENTES para atacar el Donbass y quizás hasta Crimea.

A poco del ataque (que sería masivo tal queda en claro por el nivel de equipos que había en Ucrania), la OTAN declararía el "ingreso" de Ucrania y Rusia no podría hacer nada ante el riesgo de una conflagración masiva.

Ucrania capturaría el Donbass (y tal vez Crimea), los rusos quedarían acorralados, la NATO metería tropas y misiles en Ucrania y sería una situación geoestratégica HORRIBLE para Rusia.

Putin no tuvo otra opción que ganarles de mano, destruir la fuerza de combate, salvar el Donbass y Crimea y evitar que la NATO se instalara en sus fronteras.

*Si tú piensas que Rusia se ha metido en esta guerra "porque estaba aburrida", es que tu lectura de la situación es incompleta, insuficiente o totalmente errada. Repasa los datos y los antecedentes.*


----------



## carlosito (11 Jul 2022)

El uso de los sistemas MLRS como HIMARS por parte del ejército ucraniano ya comienza a golpear centros de almacenamiento y municiones de materiales dentro de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de las repúblicas populares.esto resulta en un inconveniente serio que debe tomarse en cuenta. 

Los ataques se logran gracias a la información satelital por parte de la OTAN que facilita la geolocalización de objetivos. Ya los expertos militares aconsejan que la información y reconocimiento usando tecnología satelital debe ponerse en marcha.

Sin embargo es claro que ya las operaciones de contrabateria han comenzado. Pero sin tener una tecnología que facilita su ubicación inmediata siendo que estas unidades se movilizan de un lugar a otro en un tiempo breve, hace que el trabajo sea más lento y no se elimine del todo la amenaza.

Varias unidades de artillería ucraniana aún se ubican en la zona de Avdeevka, que aún no se toma. Debida a su línea defensiva que la hace resistente a ataques intensos, pese a que poco a poco se está rodeando. La toma de esta localidad donde es clave tomar la zona de Peski al oeste es fundamental para afrontar estos ataques.

Por ahora el.mando ruso debe tomar soluciones inmediatas ya que aún tiene recursos limitados dentro del país vecino y el uso de estos sistemas se extenderá en las zonas ocupadas para infundir terror. El envío de armas se debe tener en cuenta y no se puede solo conformarse con la erosión eso sí efectiva de las fuerzas ucranianas en todos los frentes por ahora.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> El uso de los sistemas MLRS como HIMARS por parte del ejército ucraniano ya comienza a golpear centros de almacenamiento y municiones de materiales dentro de las fuerzas armadas rusas y de las repúblicas populares.esto resulta en un inconveniente serio que debe tomarse en cuenta.




Atinado comentario. Advertirás empero que hablas de un EJERCITO PROFESIONAL. Es obvio que estarán tomando las medidas del caso.

Siempre un cambio de condiciones o estrategias por una de las partes, consigue causar daño a la otra en un primer momento, pero si la acción no tiene las condiciones para terminar la guerra por si misma, sólo demora un poco las cosas (y cuesta más por las pérdidas obviamente).

Un caso mucho más grave -porque estuvo a punto de cambiar el curso de la guerra- fue el eficaz uso de los submarinos por parte de los alemanes en los primeros años de la II GM en el Atlántico. Estuvieron a un tris de dejar a Inglaterra desabastecida. Las pérdidas de los aliados en buques y tonelajes perdidos fueron dantescas.

A los pocos meses habían variado el uso de los convoyes y el modo de protegerlos, mejoraron los radares, mejoraron las tácticas de lucha antisubmarina y pusieron en actividad los Catalina (aviones de largo recorrido custodiando la ruta desde el aire). Y eso sumado al hecho de que habían quebrado el código criptográfico de la Enigma.

Cuando las pérdidas alemanas se hicieron graves, éstos a su vez cambiaron las estrategias. Modificaron las Enigmas Navales (les agregaron otro rotor), empezaron a utilizar los submarinos "vaca lechera" (que aprovisionaban en el mar y evitaban el regreso de las naves a puerto), utilizaron la táctica de "manada de lobos" para atacar los convoyes y una vez más estuvieron a punto de dar vuelta la tortilla... aunque para ese entonces ya era tarde porque el radar mejorado y los sistemas de sonar activo en los buque escoltas los dejaron sin oportunidad.

Así que, no dudes que los rusos han sufrido dos o tres pérdidas importantes por el uso de los HIMARS, pero si esta acción no los derrota (cosa que obviamente no hace), simplemente los pone en el trabajo de modificar las condiciones para anular la amenaza... sea destruyéndolos, sea modificando el sistema de almacenamiento de proyectiles para no dejar blancos tan apetitosos.

Ucrania no ganará por tener diez HIMARS. Simplemente ha demora en algunas horas la logística rusa. Eso es todo.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania insta a los civiles a abandonar la región del sur tras anunciar una próxima contraofensiva para recuperar su control*

El país asegura haber reunido a un millón de efectivos para hacer frente a las fuerzas rusas, según el ministro de Defensa ucraniano.





Nuevos reclutas del Ejército ucraniano son entrenados por militares británicos en una base cerca de Mánchester (Reino Unido), el 7 de julio de 2022.Louis Wood/Pool Photo / AP
Las autoridades de Ucrania instan a sus ciudadanos a abandonar las regiones del sur del país que se encuentran ahora bajo el control del Ejército ruso, según lo afirmó el domingo la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Irina Vereschuk, tras anunciar que las Fuerzas Armadas del país se preparan para lanzar una contraofensiva en esa dirección en un futuro próximo.
"No sé en qué fechas tendrá lugar, pero sé con certeza que [en las ciudades del supuesto teatro de operaciones] no debe haber en absoluto mujeres ni niños. Está claro que habrá *hostilidades* *activas*, incluidos bombardeos, por lo que instamos a nuestros ciudadanos a *evacuar urgentemente*" la zona, precisó Vereschuk.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Alexéi Réznikov, declaró a The Times en una entrevista publicada el sábado que el presidente Vladímir Zelenski había ordenado *preparar un asalto* contra las regiones costeras del sur del país. Para ello, dijo, Kiev ha reunido un ejército de un millón de hombres, mientras se está elaborando un plan para atacar las zonas "*políticamente" importantes* para Ucrania.
"Tenemos, aproximadamente, 700.000 efectivos en las Fuerzas Armadas y, si sumamos la Guardia Nacional, la Policía y la Guardia Fronteriza, somos *alrededor de un millón*", detalló el ministro.
*Alto nivel de atrición*
En otra entrevista que concedió a The Wall Street Journal, Réznikov, sin embargo, reconoció el alto nivel de atrición de sus tropas en el frente de Donbass.
"Necesitamos refrescar nuestros pelotones y cambiarlos y hacer también reemplazos, porque *tenemos muchas bajas*", admitió. Esta situación, sostuvo, hace más urgente la demanda de nuevos suministros de armas de los países de la OTAN, tales como vehículos blindados, drones y artillería de mayor alcance.
"Estamos esperando más blindaje, más armamento de nuestros socios. Necesitamos reconstruir algunas direcciones y renovar nuestras fortificaciones y planificar una nueva estrategia operativa", señaló.


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los rusos irán haciendo poco a poco. Se nota que no tienes un contacto armenio que sea capitán de barco para que te aconseje, cuando mayor es el barco las maniobras son más finas, no puedes girar un gran carguero lleno de conteiners de golpe, el vuelco y hundimiento es seguro, lo mismo pasa con las grandes empresas, su objetivos han de ir variando poco a poco o con un tráiler doble so pena que el peso o el segundo container te venza y salgas por la tangente de la curva.
> 
> Es una norma que todo capitán, COE, camionero sigue y que los político europeos se la han saltado a la torera, los ruso no, van haciendo a su ritmo al igual que los chinos y si no se puede este año pues el próximo será. Que crea más sufrimiento, no, el sufrimiento seria que Rusia volcara, perdiera lo ganado y con ello las republicas. Como la lucha no esta solo en el campo de batalla, sino en el económico y también en las organizaciones internacionales han de ir conduciendo el país y sus acciones muy finamente casi sin parecer que haya un capitán al mando..
> 
> No creo que hayan acciones drásticas, si las cosas se ponen más cuesta arriba irán apretando el acelerador para compensar pero no para aumentar la velocidad.



básicamente creo que la operación militar especial tiene dos fases recuperar dombass y proteger la población rusa de allí, eliminando de pasos los nazis y el ejercito ukro.

fase dos arrasarlo todo asta los cimientos y avanzar lo que Putin quiera


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Precisamente se necesita mucha electricidad (energía) para separar el hidrógeno del agua. Conceptualmente el hidrógeno no es una fuente de energía en si, sino un "acumulador de energía", una pila, para entendernos. El problema está en que se necesita consumir una cantidad considerablemente mayor de un kilowatio de electricidad para conseguir el hidrógeno capaz de generar un kilowatio de energía. No veo yo de ninguna manera "razonable" y mucho menos "rentable" utilizar hidrógeno para generar electricidad.



No estoy completamente seguro, pero creo que también se podía hacer gas natural usando hidrogeno.
Seria el proceso contrario a sacar hidrogeno del gas. 
Puede que entonces aunque no fuera plenamente eficiente, al menos si lo suficiente para compensar el sobrecoste que estos lameluces nos repercutiran a la sociedad


----------



## xenofonte (11 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No estoy completamente seguro, pero creo que también se podía hacer gas natural usando hidrogeno.
> Seria el proceso contrario a sacar hidrogeno del gas.
> Puede que entonces aunque no fuera plenamente eficiente, al menos si lo suficiente para compensar el sobrecoste que estos lameluces nos repercutiran a la sociedad




¿Y para qué habrías de convertir el hidrógeno en gas natural si, en números redondos, necesitas 3 kg de metano para obtener la misma energía que con 1 kg de hidrógeno?


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En mi reciente viaje a Turquía, visité Capadocia. Allí era lo normal tener equipos montados en los tejados para aprovechar el calor del Sol para la calefacción. Placas solares no vi, pero sí esos otros sistemas.



esos artilugios los usan con profusión en todo el país desde al menos el último tercio del siglo pasado. pero no es para calefacción, son calentadores de agua para uso doméstico.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)

*Las bajas del Ejército de Ucrania se calculan entre 50.000 y 70.000 muertos*






MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Las bajas mortales sufridas por el Ejército ucraniano desde el comienzo de la operación militar rusa alcanzan entre 50.000 y 70.000 efectivos, declaró a Sputnik un hacker del grupo ruso RaHDIt.

A principios de junio, el asesor de la oficina presidencial de Ucrania, Alexéi Arestóvich, contabilizó la cifra de militares ucranianos muertos en 10.000.

"En realidad, las bajas del Ejército ucraniano son mucho más numerosas, más de lo que dicen oficialmente los políticos ucranianos… Las bajas irreparables se sitúan entre 50.000 y 70.000", dijo el hacker bajo la condición de anonimato.
También relató que el grupo ruso RaHDIt y el grupo de hackers femenino Beregini, de Ucrania, consiguieron unos documentos confidenciales sobre el Ejército ucraniano y la situación en el frente.

"Recibimos acceso a los documentos operativos del Ejército ucraniano gracias a nuestros amigos, el grupo de hackers femenino Beregini. Cooperamos muy bien y estamos recibiendo grandes bloques de datos. Solo que no podemos decirles todo porque entonces estará claro qué es lo que sabemos", dijo el interlocutor de Sputnik.

Según destacó, los hackers rusos siguen recibiendo esos datos con la ayuda del grupo Beregini en tiempo real.

"Nos ayuda mucho el grupo Beregini, recibimos los datos en tiempo real. Ellos, a su vez, reciben ayuda de sus amigos que sirven en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas", indicó el hacker ruso.

La semana pasada, el grupo de hackers RaHDIt (por el acrónimo en inglés de Russian Angry Hackers Did it) filtró en su sitio web Nemezida (Némesis, en ruso) nuevos datos personales de 2.500 agentes de la inteligencia militar de Ucrania.

Se trata, particularmente, de las características criminales de esos agentes, entre los cuales hay drogadictos y personas juzgadas por atracos, contrabando de armas, robos en viviendas, violaciones sexuales y otros delitos graves.
En junio, RaHDIt publicó fotos, números de teléfono y direcciones de 700 agentes del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. Al comenzar la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, RaHDIt hackeó simultáneamente los 755 sitios web del Gobierno ucraniano.

Además, en el portal digital del grupo de hackers NemeZida fueron filtrados los datos personales de más de 11.000 partidarios de los grupos nacionalistas de Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente tengo jodido el ordeñador por un tiempo, así que no me veréis a menudo.
> 
> Me sigo informando de vosotros.



has petado la tarjeta sonido por escuchara Camela 12 h al día?


----------



## Karma bueno (11 Jul 2022)

*Du Covid à la guerre en Ukraine, les mêmes techniques de manipulation*
Auteur(s)
Pierre-Antoine Pontoizeau, pour FranceSoir
Publié le 06 juillet 2022 - 20:15
Image





"Pas d’objection, pas de critique, pas de question."




Pixabay

TRIBUNE - Plusieurs pratiques de manipulation de masse utilisées lors de la crise sanitaire se reproduisent à l’identique en ce moment même en Occident concernant la guerre en Ukraine. Cet inventaire suffit à montrer que cela ne peut pas être le fruit du hasard.
*Le monopole de l’information*
La crise sanitaire a vu l’ensemble des médias répéter à l’unisson les mêmes mantras, invitant les mêmes savants, depuis reconnus incompétents dans les domaines où ils s’exprimaient par Fabien Namias, directeur général délégué de LCI dans un élan d’honnêteté intellectuelle sur France Inter, le 9 mai, dans l’émission Instant M : « _On a beaucoup donné la parole à des experts, des journalistes ou des éditorialistes qui n’avaient pas plus de compétences médicales que vous et moi _».
Tout le monde l’a observé : aucun pluralisme mais une élimination systématique des opposants, un discrédit et l’opprobre sur les savants réfractaires. L’alignement des grands médias et leur promotion des thèses des gouvernements en sont une preuve éclatante, partout en Occident. Pas d’objection, pas de critique, pas de question. C’est la pratique de l’abus d’autorité inhérente au monopole de l’information. Cette pratique s’inspire de la célèbre expérience de Milgram où le psychologue fait jouer à la science le rôle de cette autorité qui conduit chacun à torturer gratuitement autrui par des impulsions électriques de plus en plus dangereuses. Même si certains résistent, malheureusement, trop nombreux sont ceux qui cèdent à l’abus d’autorité. Ce monopole est essentiel à l’influence.
Pour la guerre en Ukraine, la stratégie a été encore plus radicale. L’UE et les USA. ont décidé d’éliminer des organes de presse, au motif que leurs actionnaires étaient russes. En France, Sputnik news et RT (Russia Television) ont été censurés à la demande de l’UE. Les libertés de pensée et de la presse ont été bafouées sans aucun scrupule. À cet égard, le sociologue américain, spécialiste des médias, Noam Chomsky, précise que les médias réputés pro-russes ont aussi disparu aux États-Unis.
Selon la doctrine de la lutte contre la subversion exercée par l’ennemi sur son opinion en période de conflit, les Occidentaux ont donc imposé une presse aux ordres. Ces sanctions ont bien sûr dissuadé les médias de faire un écart à la Doxa. La preuve en est l’unanimisme des intervenants et des récits propagés dans nos grands médias. On observe ce même schéma que pour la crise sanitaire : monopole du discours, exclusion des avis divergents, stigmatisation des opposants potentiels, manipulations et propagandes sur un registre émotionnel et tragique, construction d’un récit monolithique sans esprit critique, victimisation émotionnelle pour certains, culpabilisation des réfractaires et opposants.
Premier enseignement : le pluralisme est essentiel à la compréhension des phénomènes dans leur complexité. Il est très inquiétant de constater cette radicalité, cette censure affichée et cette doctrine imposée à tous. 

*En Español:*

TRIBUNA - Varias prácticas de manipulación masiva utilizadas durante la crisis sanitaria se están reproduciendo de manera idéntica en este mismo momento en Occidente a propósito de la guerra en Ucrania. Este inventario es suficiente para demostrar que esto no puede ser el resultado de la casualidad.

El monopolio de la información.
La crisis sanitaria ha visto a todos los medios de comunicación repetir los mismos mantras al unísono, invitando a los mismos académicos, desde que Fabien Namias, director general adjunto de LCI, los reconoció como incompetentes en los campos en los que hablaron en un estallido de honestidad intelectual en France Inter, en 9 de mayo, en el programa Instant M: “Dimos mucha voz a expertos, periodistas o editorialistas que no tenían más dotes médicas que tú y yo”.

Todo el mundo lo observó: no hay pluralismo sino una eliminación sistemática de los opositores, descrédito y oprobio sobre los estudiosos refractarios. La alineación de los principales medios de comunicación y su promoción de las tesis de gobierno son una prueba contundente de ello, en todas partes de Occidente. Sin objeciones, sin críticas, sin preguntas. Esta es la práctica de abuso de autoridad inherente al monopolio de la información. Esta práctica está inspirada en el famoso experimento de Milgram donde el psicólogo hace que la ciencia juegue el papel de esa autoridad que lleva a todos a torturar gratuitamente a otros con impulsos eléctricos cada vez más peligrosos. Aunque algunos resistan, por desgracia, demasiados ceden ante el abuso de autoridad. Este monopolio es fundamental para influir.


Para la guerra en Ucrania, la estrategia fue aún más radical. UE y EE.UU. decidió eliminar los medios de comunicación, alegando que sus accionistas eran rusos. En Francia, las noticias Sputnik y RT (Televisión de Rusia) fueron censuradas a pedido de la UE. Las libertades de pensamiento y de prensa fueron burladas sin escrúpulos. Al respecto, el sociólogo estadounidense, especialista en medios, Noam Chomsky, señala que los medios supuestamente prorrusos también han desaparecido en Estados Unidos.

Según la doctrina de la lucha contra la subversión ejercida por el enemigo sobre su opinión en tiempos de conflicto, los occidentales impusieron pues una presión sobre las órdenes. Estas sanciones, por supuesto, han disuadido a los medios de desviarse de la Doxa. La prueba es la unanimidad de los ponentes y las historias difundidas en nuestros principales medios. Observamos este mismo patrón que para la crisis sanitaria: monopolio del discurso, exclusión de opiniones divergentes, estigmatización de potenciales opositores, manipulación y propaganda de registro emocional y trágico, construcción de una narrativa monolítica sin espíritu crítico, victimización emocional para algunos, culpa de los refractarios y opositores.

Primera lección: el pluralismo es esencial para comprender los fenómenos en su complejidad. Es muy preocupante constatar este radicalismo, esta censura desplegada y esta doctrina impuesta a todos.











Du Covid à la guerre en Ukraine, les mêmes techniques de manipulation | FranceSoir


TRIBUNE - Plusieurs pratiques de manipulation de masse utilisées lors de la crise sanitaire se reproduisent à l’identique en ce moment même en Occident concernant la guerre en Ukraine. Cet inventaire suffit à montrer que cela ne peut pas être le fruit du hasard.




www.francesoir.fr






*AQui es España tenemos al medio Alerta Digital censurado desde hace dias, por contar lo que ocurre...*


----------



## John Nash (11 Jul 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania empuja a la UE a alinearse con EE.UU. frente a China


La guerra rusa contra Ucrania activa a la OTAN y al G-7 ante el gigante asiático




www.lavanguardia.com





Nos imponen un nuevo frente y la ruina total.


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

señores la gente tiene una percepción clara dela inflacción y la crisis, este viernes en el DIA del pueblo la cajera ha intentado tangarme 5 euros en las vueltas de la compra, andaos con mil ojos y revisad los tickets de la compra.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Hay mucha paja mental con al hidrógeno. No sé si se debe a plumillas que sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hablan se creen hidrógenologos cum laude.
> 
> Dejando aparte el balance energético de todo el proceso, tiene un problema irresoluble, y es el almacenaje.
> 
> ...



Si se pudieran mejorar las pilas de combustible sería una buena idea. Los combustibles fósiles van a terminar acabándose, como todo se acaba en el planeta, alguna opción debe buscarse. El biodiesel está bien, pero como el petróleo de carbón y similares es un desastre ecológico si se usa en las mismas cantidades que el petróleo, no hay vegetación suficiente como para conseguir todo el biodiesel necesario. Hay que hacerse a la idea de que en Occidente no vamos a volver a ver petróleo y gas en décadas, la India, China y los emergentes no van a dejar de comprarlo, sino que van a aumentar su consumo, y nos triplican en población.


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que Usa y Ucrania no han tenido en cuenta es lo que va a provocar el envío de esa artillería de largo alcance.
> Si los Himars tienen 80 km de alcance, Rusia protegerá las fronteras de Nueva Rusia como mínimo en esa distancia.
> Por tanto cada día que pasa tengo más claro que a día de hoy, Rusia llegará al Dnieper COMO MÍNIMO, por el este, y por el Sur hasta Krivoy Rog, fortaleciendo posiciones al otro lado del río.



una pregunta, en Moscú las cajeras intentan timarte con las vueltas como en España?


----------



## pgas (11 Jul 2022)

*Resúmenes de gases. junio 2022, Europa*

10/julio/22 - Yuzhanin




Los precios de las operaciones al contado en Europa siguen marcando récords inimaginables, los cuales da pereza registrar. Y en vísperas del PMR (mantenimiento preventivo) anual del NS-1 el 11 de julio, y con todas las novedades, sería razonable pasar poco a poco a una revisión detallada de la situación de las reservas de gas ya en la UE.

Ucrania tiene merecidamente su propia revisión, pero en aras de la claridad es hora de empezar a examinar sus cifras junto con las de Europa. Y la comparación será bastante reveladora.

En primer lugar, un pantallazo de las reservas de gas en las UGSF europeas. Los datos se expresan en TWh y los factores de conversión disponibles son ligeramente diferentes. Para la conversión al volumen es suficiente el clásico 10,467 y se puede convertir a bcm dividiendo por esta cifra las cifras de las capturas de pantalla. Pero quien quiera puede hacer sus propios cálculos: en Ucrania, por ejemplo, usan 10,595, y el gas se bombea a través de NS-1 con un coeficiente de aproximadamente 11.263 ...

Y, una vez más, hagamos hincapié en el liderazgo de Ucrania sin ninguna alternativa. Aquí está: la maldición soviética de Nezalezhnaya, la pesada herencia del régimen totalitario, ajá. Sólo la UGS de Bilche-Volitsk-Uger, si se llena de gas con poder calorífico como en el caso dek NS-1, tendría una capacidad de 192 Teravatios, lo que equivale a todas las instalaciones de almacenamiento de Italia juntas. ¿Qué es Baumgarten? Sólo las instalaciones de almacenamiento de la región de Lviv la cubren por completo como un toro a una oveja.



Y no hay nada sorprendente en el hecho de que la UE esté tan atenta a la preservación del tránsito ucraniano. Mientras en Ucrania ... en las instalaciones de UGS de Lvov (más precisamente) haya un exceso de gas, los europeos pueden dormir tranquilos. Y si las existencias se acumulan allí hasta el 80-90% del relleno, entonces en la UE se romperá más de un acordeón de botones en esta ocasión. En una alegre democracia a orillas del Dniéper, viven los originales que, al comprar gas de Rusia, bailan de alegría si lo pagan a precios de contado de la UE, regocijándose de haber recibido este gas virtualmente desde Europa...

La segunda captura de pantalla se ha escalado automáticamente tras añadir la cifra de consumo anual de gas de cada país. Y tomemos nota de tres posiciones a la vez: Austria, Letonia y Ucrania: estos países tienen una capacidad total de UGS para almacenar el suministro de gas de un año. En cuanto a Letonia, varias personas en el último tema dijeron que no todo el gas letón se almacena... no es tan importante. Los no residentes almacenan su gas en todas partes, no sólo en Letonia. Alquilan espacios de almacenamiento en todas partes y la política no juega un papel en este caso, porque no siempre hay una opción. La geología del planeta no cambiará de la noche a la mañana, aunque todos los comisarios de la UE firmen una resolución. La disponibilidad de grandes instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas es una ventaja que no está al alcance de todos. Además, Letonia tiene la posibilidad de almacenar el gas de sus vecinos, lo que no es un placer gratuito.

Sin embargo, prestemos atención a Ucrania nuevamente: tiene un 1er lugar incondicional en términos de volúmenes totales de almacenamiento, mientras que al mismo tiempo está a la par con el consumo anual. Es decir, el independiente vuelve a ser el mejor en la segunda tabla consecutiva en comparación con toda Europa (maldita sea la URSS, eso es todo). Y llamando a las cosas por su nombre, es beneficioso para la UE estrangular a la industria ucraniana. En primer lugar, esto reducirá la demanda de recursos (que es lo que reclama la propia Europa), y en segundo lugar, liberará espacio en las instalaciones de UGS debido a la caída de la demanda interna.



Inglaterra es una antípoda brillante, casi una glotonería avanzada de gas en la ausencia casi total de sus propias instalaciones de UGS. Este es un país que se sienta firmemente en la tubería y depende del suministro directo de gas, ya sea gasoducto o GNL, no importa. Pues, en general, *cuanto mayor sea la distancia entre la línea roja y el límite superior de la columna (volumen máximo de UGS), mayor será la dependencia del país del suministro regular de gas* . Con depósitos medio vacíos, la dependencia solo se intensifica. Y es bueno para los que tienen su propia producción… bueno, si no la tienen, entonces queda comprar, ahorrar o rechazar el gas y pasarse al carbón (o lo que cualquiera tenga).

Авторство:
Авторская работа / переводика


llega el otoño fantástico a Gayropa!


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No me diras que no se merecera un nuke junto a sus vecinos, cuando se haya pirado para Israel y dejar decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos, que piensas ? Una nuclear tactica pequeñica de barrio ?



ni eso una bomba de neutrones y listo o acaso habéis olvidado que existen esos cacharros


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (11 Jul 2022)

Buenos días. No hay hilo del hackeo al hijo de Biden? Entiendo que no debe ser tan grave el asunto.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> esos artilugios los usan con profusión en todo el país desde al menos el último tercio del siglo pasado. pero no es para calefacción, son calentadores de agua para uso doméstico.



Sí, el aspecto era similar. Y gracias, no conocía su función concreta, solo deduje que aprovechaban la luz solar para calentar un fluido.


----------



## crocodile (11 Jul 2022)

Submarino nuclear ruso para misiles balísticos intercontinentales "Belgorod", el más grande y poderoso del mundo, recien entrado en servicio.

Joderse otanicos.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Peligro creciente


Artículo Original: Rybar El viernes, el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, firmó un decreto para el suministro de otro paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania. La lista incluye otros cuatro s…




slavyangrad.es











Peligro creciente


11/07/2022

Artículo Original: Rybar 


El viernes, el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, firmó un decreto para el suministro de otro paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania. La lista incluye otros cuatro sistemas lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS, así como mil proyectiles de alta precisión para esos sistemas. El tipo de munición no ha sido oficialmente especificado, pero la descripción de “proyectiles de alta precisión que alcanzarán objetivos específicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa” describe de forma lo suficientemente elocuente la posibilidad de entrega de misiles MGM-140 ATACMS. Su rango, dependiendo de las especificaciones, puede llegar a los 300 kilómetros.

[En Ucrania, citando a medios occidentales que en realidad no habían publicado nada al respecto, se ha alegado esta semana que Estados Unidos suministrará proyectiles de alcance de 300 km, algo que Estados Unidos se ha negado a suministrar hasta ahora temiendo que fueran a ser utilizados para atacar objetivos dentro de Rusia. Por el momento, no hay ninguna fuente fiable que lo confirme-_Ed_].

Se trata del tercer paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania, que incluye armamento moderno, en poco más de dos semanas (los anteriores se anunciaron el 24 de junio y el 3 de julio). El bando estadounidense está aumentando gradualmente la cantidad de asistencia suministrada a Ucrania. Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_, explicó que, de esta forma, la Casa Blanca está probando hasta dónde puede tensar la cuerda para que Rusia muestre una reacción real a los actos de Estados Unidos. En su opinión, es de esperar la posibilidad de que Occidente entregue en otoño misiles SAMs y aviación de combate a Ucrania.

Hace unos días, el jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, Sergey Naryshkin, afirmó que la OTAN está librando una guerra híbrida contra Rusia y Bielorrusia. De hecho, eso es exactamente lo que está ocurriendo ahora mismo. La cantidad de entregas y ataques con misiles contra los objetivos rusos están aumentando. Son crecientes también los grupos de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que organizan salidas en las zonas de frontera de Rusia y en los territorios controlados por la Federación Rusa. El objetivo de Occidente es causar el pánico y el caos entre la población civil por medio de las acciones del Ejército Ucraniano [ayer mismo se produjo un fuerte ataque en la región de Jerson en el que resultó dañado un hospital. Oleksiy Arestovich se jactó del ataque-_Ed_].

Agosto y los primeros meses de otoño serán decisivos para todo Occidente en general y para el camino que han elegido. Cuanto más se acerque el invierno, más agresivas serán las acciones de los políticos europeos y estadounidenses contra Rusia y el nivel de agresión aumentará exponencialmente. Ya es posible observar el aumento de la actividad de la artillería de largo alcance del Ejército Ucraniano en la línea del frente. El número de HIMARS ha pasado de cuatro a doce.

Ahora es necesario pasar de las amenazas a los hechos. Para que no tenga sentido práctico suministrar armamento, por lo menos es necesario garantizar la completa supremacía aérea comenzando a destruir el sistema de defensa antiaérea de Ucrania. Los recursos necesarios están disponibles, solo hace falta organizarlos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2022)

LOS PAÍSES EUROPEOS ( COMO ESPAÑA ) que envían armas a la guerra civil de Ucrania para asesinar a chavales eslavos cuyos políticos criminales han obligado a sacrificarse como carne de cañón ....

NO PROTEGEN LAS FRONTERAS DE EUROPA !!!!!

¿ cómo es eso que para Ucrania es muy malo que entren rusos y sin embargo para Europa occidental es muy bueno que se llene de millones de moros y negros indudablemente delincuentes ?

¿ cómo es eso que alguien trayendo y recibiendo a MILLONES de sicarios sin ningún tipo de documentación y que por lo tanto no se sepa si son asesinos o huyen por crímenes cometidos en las innumerables guerras africanas ?

¿ Cómo puede ser que el sistema te acose y te fiscalice cada céntimo que ganas y que de igual que miles y miles de personajes campen a sus anchas por España y que no se sabe quien les mantiene ?

¿ cómo es posible que permanezcan en un limbo todas esas personas y sin embargo pillasen a los pocos días a un fugado español EN ÁFRICA ?


*Así cazó la Policía Nacional al violador fugado de El Dueso*
La Policía Nacional ha detenido este lunes en Senegal a Guillermo Fernández Bueno, el peligroso asesino y violador fugado de la prisión cántabra de...
www.20minutos.es
*Capturado en Senegal el violador huido de la cárcel de El...*
Fernández Bueno se fugó de la prisión cántabra mientras disfrutaba de un permiso penitenciario


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Trypillya y Vladimirovka - ¡todo!
Una posición perfecta para "cortar" Soledar y Artemivsk (Bakhmut).
Dado el activo avance cerca de Seversk desde ambos lados, es obvio que las AFU serán "rebanadas" en varios lugares - una especie de "salchicha de hígado ofendida en el corte"









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA :
> Rusia ofrecera 50 bitcoins del cryptofondo de operaciones especiales del Banco Central Ruso a quien ofrezca informacion sobre la localizacion exacta de los HIMARS .
> 
> 
> ...



A largo, hace bien...si quedara solo Lvov, desde alli seguirian bombardeando los perros globalistas anglosionistas...por tanto...DESMILITARIZACION Y DESNAZIFICACION DE UCRANIA...UCRANIA AL COMPLETO.

Y luego, incorporacion a la madre Rusia.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Mapa de guerra y situación en los frentes en la tarde del 10 de julio*

⚔ La situación en los frentes durante el día saliente:

▫ El frente de Kharkiv no ha presentado hoy ninguna novedad interesante. Los comandantes ucranianos llevan varios días reagrupando las tropas. Nuestras tropas tampoco tienen prisa por lanzar un ataque frontal contra las líneas enemigas preparadas. Se está realizando un esfuerzo medido para agotar los recursos materiales y humanos del enemigo.

▫ En el sector de Slavyansk del frente las tropas rusas han tomado el control de Grigorovka. Nuestras tropas siguen actuando para liberar Serebryanka. Fuentes ucranianas han reivindicado la pérdida de la aldea de Bogorodichnoye, al norte de Sloviansk. Se están produciendo combates en los alrededores de Ivano-Daryevka. Continúa la ofensiva en dirección a Bakhmut (Artemivsk). La Fuerza Aérea Rusa derribó un MiG-29 de las AFU cerca de Krasnopolye.

▫ En el frente de Donetsk, cazas Su-35 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa derribaron en pleno vuelo dos Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. Se está llevando a cabo una lucha contra la artillería ucraniana.

▫ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, nuestras tropas realizaron un ejercicio de artillería contra bastiones enemigos cerca de Huliaypil y Orekhove. Probablemente podemos esperar un reagrupamiento de las tropas en esta sección del frente con un mayor avance hacia Zaporizhzhia.

▫ En el flanco sur no se ha observado hoy ningún avance evidente de las tropas en dirección a Nikolayev. Al parecer, las AFU planean concentrar sus reservas restantes para atacar en dirección a Kherson.

"Llegadas" de la AFU. Por segundo día consecutivo, Kherson ha sido objeto de graves bombardeos de las AFU desde la dirección de Nikolayev. El bombardeo regular de Donetsk también continuó: los distritos de Kievsky, Kuybyshevsky, Petrovsky y Kalininskyi volvieron a recibir el impacto de la artillería ucraniana. Por la noche se informó de un bombardeo masivo en la región de Luhansk.

Calibración. Hasta 100 soldados ucranianos, más de 1.000 proyectiles para obuses M777 y alrededor de 700 proyectiles para Grad fueron destruidos en un ataque a las posiciones de las AFU en la "Fábrica de Cerámica" de Sloviansk. La base militar de Chasov Yar, cerca de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), también fue calibrada hoy.

Mundo: Biden explicó que quiere hacer la paz con Arabia Saudí para contrarrestar la "agresión" de Rusia y China. Antes de su visita a Arabia Saudí, que hizo que Joe Biden "recogiera" las críticas masivas y el descontento de los ciudadanos, el presidente estadounidense escribió un artículo para The Washington Post en el que explicaba sus motivos para "establecer una cooperación" con Arabia Saudí.

From interesting: Kiev ha vuelto a atacar informativamente la psique de sus ya ex ciudadanos que viven en los territorios liberados por las tropas rusas. Primero, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Reznikov, afirmó que Kiev estaba "levantando un ejército de millones", seguido por el viceprimer ministro ucraniano para la Reintegración, Vereshchuk, que lanzó un llamamiento para abandonar el "sur controlado por Rusia", ya que ese mismo ejército de millones estaba a punto de "lanzar una contraofensiva".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Los militantes del régimen de Kiev han vuelto a utilizar munición de fósforo. Estudiantes diligentes de asesores occidentales. Vídeo de un abonado del Grupo V









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (11 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Has comprado muy rápido la versión americana de la rendición de Japón ... En realidad muchos años después los historiadores empiezan mas bien a creer que fue la invasión sovietica de Manchuria la que precipito la rendición y que si hubiera sido por las bombas atómicas hubieran hecho falta unas cuantas mas.



No te lleves a engaño, fueron las bombas... 

Japón hubiese llevado a su población a la extinción si hiciese falta... así son estos seres de luz, pero.... pero... pero...

Esas bombas no amenazaron a la población, esas bombas lo que HICIERON es demostrar al EMPERADOR que se podía esconder dónde quisiese que una bomba lo iba a FINIQUITAR y con él su régimen y FAMILIA...

¿¿¿Quíen se quedó en el poder????...

Lo que demostraron esas dos bombas es LA COBARDIA de ese emperador, de sus élites y de todo el tinglado que montó aquella guerra...

Lo de Rusia tenía importancia, más para EE.UU. a la hora de bloquear a parte del ejército nipón y porque en el fondo los americanos CREIAN que aquellos "seres de luz" japoneses no iban a ceder, las bombas fueron un intento de AMEDRENTAR a sus LIDERES, que es inevitable que ya en aquellos tiempos estuviesen negociando la rendición, pero los americanos PROBABLEMENTE se habían tragado todo aquello del hara-quiri o como cohones se diga, de los líderes y generales... y fueron dos bombas, porque probablemente los japoneses no creían que los americanos tuviesen tanta capacidad de hacer daño... la amenaza era clara, la SIGUIENTE al EMPERADOR, "muerto el perro se acabó la rabia"... vamos o hara-quiri o bombas iban a ser la solución, y NEGOCIARON... panda de cobardes e indignos, eso es lo que fueron... y esas bombas sirvieron para TODO, taparon tanto la traición, como la falta de mínima honradez, ética o moralidad por parte de sus dirigentes... y a otra cosa...

Por otra parte a los americanos les sirvió como carta a los sovíeticos y cualquier intento de estos de según qué cosas...

Pero en el fondo lo que fue es una clara muestra de cobardía de los líderes japoneses y su aberrante gestión de todo cuanto tuvo que ver con esa guerra... los soldados estaban para inmolarse, pero los líderes, en fin...


----------



## pgas (11 Jul 2022)

enésima intoxicación!

el TG de Wagner repostea un mensaje (reenviado) del TG de un reportero llamado Sladkov, este de abajo




asi que el mensaje original por supuesto no se refiere a Wagner, y tampoco específicamente al HIMARS


_ADVERTENCIA, 18+.

Así que, cuidado, buena gente. Los cohetes y la artillería ucranianos ya han golpeado varias veces nuestros centros de decisión. Con resultados. Los centros son pequeños, pero importantes. No escribo aquí dónde, cuándo, cuántos y quiénes.
Para no revelar un secreto militar. Los que están al tanto lo entenderán: si el reportero Sladkov y sus colegas lo saben, significa que muchos otros también lo saben.

Y mi pregunta es simple: ¿cuándo terminará esto, carajo?
¿Puedes joder al MIC para que por fin podamos tener algo de "mierda" preventiva?

Gracias al viejo Esopo por su lenguaje. Me lo han dicho directamente, pero algunos se mean en los ojos, todo es obra de Dios._

***********

conclusión, ojo cuidao con este mierdoso




y con toda la basura regurgitada por los follanatos


----------



## crocodile (11 Jul 2022)

“El 80% de las tropas ucranianas militares de élite muertas o heridas en ciertas partes del frente”.

Un comandante de una unidad de élite de la Infantería de Marina ucraniana comentó a Sky News en una entrevista que la mayoría de sus tropas mejor entrenadas resultaron heridas o muertas.


----------



## kopke (11 Jul 2022)

Bogorodichnoye liberado (Oblast de Donestk). Otra localidad más.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (11 Jul 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> ¿Y para qué habrías de convertir el hidrógeno en gas natural si, en números redondos, necesitas 3 kg de metano para obtener la misma energía que con 1 kg de hidrógeno?



¿Porque de un kg de hidrogeno a lo mejor sacas mucho mas que 3kg de metano?
¿Porque tienes toda una industria basada en la generacion de energia con el metano?
¿Porque no puedes cambiar de repente toda tu tecnologia del metano al hidrogeno?


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Porque de un kg de hidrogeno a lo mejor sacas mucho mas que 3kg de metano?
> ¿Porque tienes toda una industria basada en la generacion de energia con el metano?
> ¿Porque no puedes cambiar de repente toda tu tecnologia del metano al hidrogeno?




Porque el metano solo tienes que cogerlo y el hidrógeno no existe como tal, tienes que fabricarlo y los números no salen.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que demostraron esas dos bombas es LA COBARDIA de ese emperador, de sus élites y de todo el tinglado que montó aquella guerra...



Puede que el emperador y los políticos fueran unos cobardes, pero la valentía y los cojones que demostró el ejército imperial durante toda la guerra se han visto muy pocas veces en la Historia..... para mí y para unos cuantos historiadores está claro que las bombas se las tiraron por la elevadísima moral del Teikoku Rikogun que estaban demostrando incluso cuando ya sabían que tenían la guerra perdida.

También creo que los bombardeos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki no fueron juzgados como crímenes de guerra porque los llevó a cabo el bando ganador y como decía Julio César, después de una guerra el único derecho que existe es el que que quiere el vencedor.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Ucrania insta a los civiles a abandonar la región del sur tras anunciar una próxima contraofensiva para recuperar su control*
> 
> El país asegura haber reunido a un millón de efectivos para hacer frente a las fuerzas rusas, según el ministro de Defensa ucraniano.
> 
> ...



noticia de risa y poco creible, 1) desde cuando le preocupa la poblacion ukra y 2) 1 millon es una cifra muy bonita. Esto es propaganda


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Porque el metano *solo tienes que cogerlo* y el hidrógeno no existe como tal, tienes que fabricarlo y los números no salen.



Esa es la forma de pensar que nos ha llevado a esta situación.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si se pudieran mejorar las pilas de combustible sería una buena idea. Los combustibles fósiles van a terminar acabándose, como todo se acaba en el planeta, alguna opción debe buscarse. El biodiesel está bien, pero como el petróleo de carbón y similares es un desastre ecológico si se usa en las mismas cantidades que el petróleo, no hay vegetación suficiente como para conseguir todo el biodiesel necesario. Hay que hacerse a la idea de que en Occidente no vamos a volver a ver petróleo y gas en décadas, la India, China y los emergentes no van a dejar de comprarlo, sino que van a aumentar su consumo, y nos triplican en población.




Así como le edad de piedra no se acabó por falta de piedras, ni la edad de bronce se acabó por falta de bronce, la edad del petróleo en la que estamos no se acabará por falta de petróleo. 

Lo que ocurrirá es que cada vez será más caro debido sobre todo a politiqueros de imbéciles.

Yo estoy mirando esto para el coche, pero tengo que hacer cálculos porque no lo tengo todavía claro.





__





HHOPLUS - Fuel Saving Kits HHO Generators Cars 2022


Tired of spending so much money in fuel? Would you like to save up to 30% of the amount you spend today? Stop spending so much money in fuel. Start Saving Today with the new 2022 HHO GAS Generators!




www.hhoplus.com


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esa es la forma de pensar que nos ha llevado a esta situación.




No es cuestión de pensar o no pensar, es cuestión de hacer números, que no se casan con nadie.

Otra cosa es que no te importe el coste, entonces también se puede fabricar gasolina sintética.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia no quiere que le toquen los cojones.
> 
> Puede arasar Ucrania cuando le salga de los cojones.
> 
> ...



El discurso putiniano es sencillamente obsceno y un atentado a la inteligencia. Es absolutamente increíble que haya quien compre tal discurso.

Mariupol antes y después de ser "liberalizada" (de su propia existencia).


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Como cada lunes, tenía la intención de pasarme por el hilo del arcitecto para reirme en su cara, pero no lo encuentro. Esta hundido en vaya usted a saber donde.

Que frustración, empezar así la semana.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente The Times: Entrevista con el Ministro de Defensa Ucraniano.
> 
> *Ucrania tiene un millón de personas preparadas para luchar por la reconquista del sur*
> 
> ...



No se, lo mismo se les ha escapado un cero de más al poner el número de soldados.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jul 2022)

No se qué clase de dementes fanatizados pueden pensar que actualmente tienen capacidad de poner a "occidente de rodillas", lo mismo descubren que cuando occidente esté de rodillas posiblemente ellos estén bajo tierra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

La entrada de Severodonetsk ahora está pintada con los colores correctos de la bandera rusa


----------



## Teuro (11 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Ya habían ganado la guerra, habían sitiado las islas bombardeándolas a placer. Pero los militares japoneses habían preparado sus islas contra la invasión y los estadounidenses calculaban en un millón de bajas el costo, eso los puso a meditar. Mientras tanto los soviéticos ocupaban la Manchuria, Corea y todas las islas Kuriles, con mínimas bajas, y se preparaban para invadir el Hokkaido; ante ese peligro prefirieron los japoneses rendirse a los estadounidenses.



EEUU no quería bajo ningún supuesto perder un millón de soldados para conquistar Japón, territorio que de todas formas no estaba interesado en anexionarse. Mientras que Stalin le daba absolutamente igual que murieran uno o diez millones de soldados rusos para anexionarse todo lo que pudiera de Japón. Los japoneses estaban fanatizados sin ser conscientes de qué era más beneficioso para ellos ante la segura derrota. El uso de las bombas atómicas, cruel e inhumano por su capacidad destructiva, era el mal menor ante la invasión rusa: Deportaciones masivas y anexión de territorio a la URSS, que es lo que sin duda iba a ocurrir.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Así como le edad de piedra no se acabó por falta de piedras, ni la edad de bronce se acabó por falta de bronce, la edad del petróleo en la que estamos no se acabará por falta de petróleo.
> 
> Lo que ocurrirá es que cada vez será más caro debido sobre todo a politiqueros de imbéciles.
> 
> ...



En occidente se ha acabado el petróleo, quizá para siempre porque no vamos a poder pagarlo o no nos querrán venderlo. Y todos los minerales se acaban tarde o temprano, los metales se pueden reciclar, pero los carburantes no, y no se pueden extraer minerales sin combustible.


----------



## aserejee (11 Jul 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Buenos días. No hay hilo del hackeo al hijo de Biden? Entiendo que no debe ser tan grave el asunto.



Juzga tu mismo








Telegram: Contact @HunterBideniPhoneFromHell







t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El discurso putiniano es sencillamente obsceno y un atentado a la inteligencia. Es absolutamente increíble que haya quien compre tal discurso.
> 
> Mariupol antes y después de ser "liberalizada" (de su propia existencia).



Y en otoño. También en otoño.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> No es cuestión de pensar o no pensar, es cuestión de hacer números, que no se casan con nadie.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no te importe el coste, entonces también se puede fabricar gasolina sintética.



Las cosas no se cogen porque sí, sin pagar al dueño del terreno como hemos estado haciendo. La crisis del 73 debería haber dado que pensar y cambiar las formas, pero se siguió recalcitrantemente en el error y estamos donde estamos por no haber pensado que tarde o temprano a alguien se le hincharían las pelotas.


----------



## willbeend (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119346
> 
> 
> La entrada de Severodonetsk ahora está pintada con los colores correctos de la bandera rusa



Cuando pasen por Polonia, solo tienen que pintar una franja azul en medio y listos... avanzaran mas deprisa


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Porque de un kg de hidrogeno a lo mejor sacas mucho mas que 3kg de metano?
> ¿Porque tienes toda una industria basada en la generacion de energia con el metano?
> ¿Porque no puedes cambiar de repente toda tu tecnologia del metano al hidrogeno?



El hidrogeno es el gas de menor peso atómico, su tamaño molecular es muy pequeño y eso influye en que las juntas que unen las tuberías que lo conducen deban de ser especiales y estar muy bien cuidadas ya que es muy fácil que se produzcan fugas, aparte puede penetrar en metales o compuestos, difundiéndose en su interior, es un proceso lento pero continuo que modifica las características del material.
Por si fuera poco la reacción H2 + 02 -> H20 +0·, eso es un radical libre de oxigeno que reacciona en el acto pero tanto le da si es un metal u otro oxigeno, los quemadores han de ser especiales debido a su rápida oxidación y a la temperaturas alcanzadas, unos 2.800 ºC, el hierro funde a 1.538ºC, prácticamente el uso de hidrogeno hace necesario incorporar la tecnología de cerámicas (motores cerámicos).

Para bajar la temperatura se usan mezclas de hidrogeno y nitrógeno, menos eficientes y que crean óxidos de nitrógeno.

La acumulación necesaria para formar una combinación explosiva es relativamente más baja que en compuestos orgánicos como el metano.

Resumiendo los principales problemas:

Dificultad extrema en sellar su conducciones.
Difusión en otros compuestos que puede modificarlos.
Extremado calor generado.
Reacciones de oxidación secundarias aunque el hidrogeno actúe como reductor cuando se quema con oxigeno.





__





Ceramic engine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Los coches que usan hidrogeno lo hacen a través de pilas de combustible, la pila por un lado recibe hidrogeno y por el otro aire reaccionando en su interior y produciendo electricidad.





__





Hydrogen vehicle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Motor cerámico*


*Pila de Combustible*








Cómo funciona un coche de pila de combustible de hidrógeno


Pila de combustible de hidrógeno: todo lo que debes saber sobre cómo funciona una tecnología para coches que sólo consume hidrógeno y expulsa vapor de...




www.motorpasion.com




...
Otra de las cuestiones más complicadas en lo referente al hidrógeno es su almacenamiento. Se trata de un gas extremadamente volátil con una *densidad de tan solo 0,0899 kg/m³*, por lo que mantener a este gas contenido a presión dentro de depósitos implica añadir elementos muy pesados que lo puedan retener en su interior. Con la tecnología actual es prácticamente imposible garantizar la ausencia de pérdidas, principalmente por las válvulas de llenado/vaciado. 
...
Tanto por lo incipiente de la tecnología de pila de combustible como por la escasa demanda, el resultado es que actualmente los coches de hidrógeno *son una realidad marginal*.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2022)

En el principal os he dejado la sorpresa del día, que no se podía saber: España le compra ya más gas a Rusia que a Argelia.


Noticia: - Sorpresa en Las Gaunas: España le compra más gas a Rusia que a Argelia. El 25% del total de gas, es ruso.

El pasado mes de junio, España compró más gas a Rusia que a Argelia. Rompe así no solo su histórico modelo de suministros. También genera un terremoto en el mapa energético mundial. En concreto, España compró gas equivalente a 8.752 gigawatios hora (GWh) a Rusia el pasado mes, frente a 7.763 GWh a Argelia. Rusia representó el 24,4% de todos los suministros de gas a España en junio, frente al 21,6% de Argelia. Todas las compras a Rusia vienen por barco metanero. Es lo que se conoce como GNL (Gas Natural Licuado). Esa cantidad equivale a entre ocho y diez buques, dependiendo del tamaño del barco. Es cuatro veces más que la cantidad habitual.

Las compras a Argelia vienen por gasoducto y por buque, con 7.345 GWh y 418 GWh respectivamente el pasado mes. Las compras a Rusia son un récord. Es la primera vez que superan las de Argelia, históricamente el primer suministrador de España, que ha ido perdiendo esa condición este año. El primer país en hacerle el sorpasso fue Estados Unidos, en enero. Desde entonces, España siempre ha comprado más gas a EEUU que a Argelia. En junio, España compró 10.618 GWh a EEUU, el 29,6% de todos los suministros del mercado español, que no produce ni una molécula propia. Rusia se ha quedado a las puertas de ser el primer suministrador durante el mes de junio, haciendo el sorpasso a EEUU. Enorme tensión Al dispararse las compras de gas a Rusia durante junio, este país da un salto como proveedor en el acumulado del año. Entre enero y junio, Rusia ha representado el 10,1% de todas las importaciones, un dato sin precedentes.

Todo ello, en un momento de enorme tensión en los mercados gasistas y energéticos mundiales por la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, y por las tensiones diplomáticas de Argelia con España, por el problema de Marruecos, el Sáhara Occidental y el Frente Polisario. Aparentemente, España li-
deraba dentro de la Unión Europea (UE) al grupo de países que propugnan una línea dura contra las importaciones de gas y otras energías (petróleo y carbón) de Rusia, defendiendo un veto rápido y amplio como herramienta de presión para parar la guerra de este país contra Ucrania. Comprar más gas a Rusia que a Argelia se produce además en un momento de extrema sensibilidad diplomática con respecto a este país. Otro órdago a Argelia Históricamente, Argelia ha sido un suministrador gasista fiable y estable para España.

Pero esa relación empezó a torcerse en octubre del pasado año. Argelia cerró unilateralmente el gasoducto del Magreb (GME). Ese tubo, que atraviesa Marruecos y luego cruza el mar hasta Tarifa, es uno de los dos que usa Argelia para suministrar gas a España. Argelia respondía así a la creciente tensión con Marruecos por el conflicto del Sáhara Occidental y el Frente Polisario. Argelia defiende la reclamación del Frente Polisario sobre esa franja de terreno, frente a las pretensiones soberanistas de Marruecos en ese territorio fronterizo entre ambos países. Las relaciones entre Argelia y España estallaron este año por el inesperado apoyo de España a Marruecos. El Gobierno español, después de décadas de apoyo a Argelia, dio un giro y apoyó las tesis soberanistas de Marruecos. En sus suministros a España, Argelia usa ahora el gasoducto alternativo de Medgaz, que atraviesa el Mediterráneo y entra por Almería. Pero ahora los envíos no llegan ni a la mitad de lo que llegaron a ser. Argelia, que llegó a tener una cuota superior al 50%, exige a España una renegociación de precios al alza de los multimillonarios contratos que tiene con grupos como Naturgy.

Esta compañía, con compromisos a largo plazo por 20.000 millones, se ve así atrapada en el fuego cruzado de Argel y Madrid. España, por su parte, ha lanzado otro órdago a Argelia, facilitando gas a Marruecos. La parte del gasoducto GME que atraviesa Marruecos y llega a España se usa ahora a la inversa, para enviar gas que España tiene de sobra para consumo en Marruecos.En junio, España compró 8.752 GWh de gas a Rusia, frente a 7.763 GWh de compras a Argelia En lugar de vetar el gas ruso, España compra cuatro veces más metaneros, todo un récord histórico.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

Bajos niveles de agua en el río Rin podría agravar la crisis energética en Europa


Una ola de calor ha reducido partes del río, la vía fluvial más importante de Europa occidental, a los niveles estacionales más bajos en al menos 15 años




www.bloomberglinea.com





Greta y Putin conspiran para hundir Alemania.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las cosas no se cogen porque sí, sin pagar al dueño del terreno como hemos estado haciendo. La crisis del 73 debería haber dado que pensar y cambiar las formas, pero se siguió recalcitrantemente en el error y estamos donde estamos por no haber pensado que tarde o temprano a alguien se le hincharían las pelotas.



Ya lo he dicho en otro post.

Estamos donde estamos por politiqueos de imbéciles e hijosdeputa.


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Jul 2022)

Cuando Rusia dijo que podría adoptar "medidas duras", solo se me ocurrió el tema del Gas, que puede ser mas duro que cortar definitivamente el Gas a Europa. EEUU para que Rusia acabe por decidirse no hace mas que echar leña al fuego, parece Obvio cada vez mas que objetivo no era acabar con Rusia sino con Europa.



Lithuania widens curbs on Kaliningrad trade despite Russian warning

*Lituania amplía las restricciones al comercio de Kaliningrado a pesar de la advertencia rusa*


VILNIUS, 11 jul (Reuters) - Lituania amplió el lunes las restricciones al comercio a través de su territorio hasta el enclave báltico ruso de Kaliningrado, a medida que entraron en vigor las sanciones anunciadas anteriormente por la Unión Europea contra Moscú.

Otros productos prohibidos a partir del lunes por la mañana incluyen hormigón, madera, alcohol y productos químicos industriales a base de alcohol, dijo un portavoz de la aduana lituana.

Rusia advirtió a Lituania y a la Unión Europea el viernes que podría adoptar "medidas duras" contra ellos si el tránsito de algunas mercancías hacia y desde Kaliningrado no se reanudaba "en los próximos días". Lee mas


Las restricciones comerciales se han mejorado debido a que los gobiernos, los mercados y las empresas temen que Rusia pueda optar por extender el cierre del gasoducto individual más grande que transporta gas ruso a Alemania más allá de un período de mantenimiento planificado de 10 días. Lee mas

Kaliningrado limita con los estados de la OTAN y la Unión Europea, Lituania y Polonia, y depende de los ferrocarriles y carreteras a través de Lituania para la mayoría de los bienes. El territorio costero ha estado aislado de algunos transportes de carga desde Rusia continental desde el 17 de junio en virtud de las sanciones de la UE impuestas por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


Los bienes que caen dentro de las categorías humanitarias o esenciales, como los alimentos, están exentos de las sanciones.

La disputa sobre el aislamiento de Kaliningrado está poniendo a prueba la determinación de Europa para hacer cumplir las sanciones, lo que genera temores de una escalada de la confrontación con Rusia después de que otras restricciones empujaron a Moscú a incumplir con su deuda. Lee mas

Funcionarios europeos, con el respaldo de Alemania, buscaron a fines de junio un compromiso para resolver el enfrentamiento. Sin embargo, fuentes dijeron a Reuters que Lituania, una ex república soviética que alguna vez estuvo bajo el dominio ruso, tenía serias reservas sobre hacer lo que podría verse como una concesión a Moscú.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119346
> 
> 
> La entrada de Severodonetsk ahora está pintada con los colores correctos de la bandera rusa



Dedicado al pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Bajos niveles de agua en el río Rin podría agravar la crisis energética en Europa
> 
> 
> Una ola de calor ha reducido partes del río, la vía fluvial más importante de Europa occidental, a los niveles estacionales más bajos en al menos 15 años
> ...



escuché por ahi que están reteniendo agua para crear estas crisis otros dicen que están echando agua de los embalses, no sé que hay de cierto...


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Habra movilizacion general en Rusia cuando los rusos salgan a la calle y lo pidan .
> El Zar esta creando las condiciones para esto . Hacerle creer al populacho que la idea es suya y no del Zar
> Occidente ha metido la pata hasta el cuello con los HIMARS , porque ahora Rusia podra perseguirlos hasta la mismisima frontera polaca
> Rusia ya no tiene otra opcion que anexionarse TODA Ucrania .



Correcto...no hay otra opcion...seria, el no hacerlo, un error garrafal e impropio de Vladimir Vladimirovic.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> camarada @Alvin Red
> El clapham coincide con Vd en que a Rusia le conviene ir " poco a poco " .
> A quien no le conviene es a los soldados rusos que iran muriendo en aras del Plan Estrategico del Zar .
> La PAX romana existio porque el poderio del Ejercito romano era tal , que enfrentarse a el significaba el exterminio 100 kms a la redonda
> ...



Por eso...porque haga lo que haga...porque si el futuro que le tienen preparado es la destruccion de Rusia....ORDAGO A LA GRANDE...EL PLATO DE PITOS....MIS COJONES CONTRA LOS VUESTROS...Y PERDEREIS !!!!

Es una situacion muy "rusa"...y muy española. En el extremo nos comportamos de manera muy parecida.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> escuché por ahi que están reteniendo agua para crear estas crisis otros dicen que están echando agua de los embalses, no sé que hay de cierto...



En España sí sabemos que Iberdrola y las otras aprovecharon para forrarse vaciando los embalses, pero independientemente de eso, en años normales es imposible que hubiesen provocado un problema de sequía en Alemania.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

Cómo impacta la paridad del euro con el dólar en la economía: una espada de doble filo muy peligrosa


El euro está a punto de alcanzar la paridad con el dólar. En otros tiempos, allá por 2015-2016, esto hubiera sido una gran noticia, puesto que la zona euro se enfrentaba a la deflación y la economía no terminaba de arrancar. Sin embargo, hoy la depreciación del euro frente a la principal divisa...



www.eleconomista.es





Están temblando en los EEUU con la paridad €/$


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esa izquierda liloide......deberian de terminar en el gulag, colaboracionistas del capital burgués
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que @ZHU DE les reeducaria convenientemente...un padre es una padre y tiene atributos masculinos...y una madre es una madre y tiene atributos femeninos...a ver camarada Marikonov!!!, repite conmigo!!!... o te descerrajo un tiro y le mando la factura a tu padre...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El discurso putiniano es sencillamente obsceno y un atentado a la inteligencia. Es absolutamente increíble que haya quien compre tal discurso.
> 
> Mariupol antes y después de ser "liberalizada" (de su propia existencia).



Osea que mentías cuando decías que no tenían combustible. O simplemente fuiste engañado por la propaganda.
¿Cómo podemos saber que el resto de tus opiniones no están igualmente viciadas?


----------



## visaman (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cómo impacta la paridad del euro con el dólar en la economía: una espada de doble filo muy peligrosa
> 
> 
> El euro está a punto de alcanzar la paridad con el dólar. En otros tiempos, allá por 2015-2016, esto hubiera sido una gran noticia, puesto que la zona euro se enfrentaba a la deflación y la economía no terminaba de arrancar. Sin embargo, hoy la depreciación del euro frente a la principal divisa...
> ...



por que? explícate y tal?


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por que? explícate y tal?



Nada, es broma, a los EEUU les viene de puta madre, una Europa ahogada por la falta de energía y materias primas que va a exportar una mierda por mucho que baje el leuro, mientras que en nuestros intercambios con ellos estamos pagando más que antes. Teniendo en cuenta que el dolar sigue siendo moneda de referencia todo nos va a salir más caro, incluido gas y petróleo, otra piedrita más para hundir la economía europea.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

No se si se ha posteado.

*A clip of the massacre of innocent civilians in Mariupol by azov dog Nikitenko who recently got sentenced to death*


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

HOY :


----------



## Elimina (11 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si se ha posteado.
> 
> *A clip of the massacre of innocent civilians in Mariupol by azov dog Nikitenko who recently got sentenced to death*



Parece que fue entrenado por EEUU


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Residente de TGK en Ucrania:
> 
> ⚡⚡⚡
> Nuestra fuente en la Oficina del Presidente explicó que la Oficina del Presidente ordenó al Estado Mayor que preparara urgentemente una contraofensiva en el frente para demostrar a los socios occidentales la capacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no solo para defender sino también para pasar a la ofensiva.
> ...



Esa es la ofensiva AFU para septiembre, antes de la llegada del frio, oleadas de infanteria en direccion a Jerson, el dinero gastado por la Nato tiene que verse por algun lado, los contribuyentes norteamericanos se quedaran mas tranquilos.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jul 2022)

11 de julio, y ambas tuberías de Nord Stream cerradas por mantenimiento... 
En realidad aún no ha empezado nada, y en Europa ya tenemos inflación,
crisis energética, las cadenas de suministro atascadas, amenaza de hambre, 
frío y otros románticos acontecimientos que suelen ocurrir durante una guerra.
Sólo que los europeos no tenemos ninguna guerra, pero todo est ya está ahí,
listo para los festejos...


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

En años anteriores, cuando se especulaba sobre el sentido de los indicadores económicos que se producirían cuando se presentara la mega crisis, que pusiera punto final a la era de la impresión incontrolada de papelitos, uno de ellos -coincidían los expertos- sería la revalorización del dólar frente a la mayoría de las monedas para, posteriormente, desplomarse.

Evidentemente, la apreciación de Rublo, ni se les pasaba por la cabeza.


----------



## Snowball (11 Jul 2022)

Slavia Ucrania y tal...ahora a calentarse con banderas de twitter


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esa izquierda liloide......deberian de terminar en el gulag, colaboracionistas del capital burgués
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son bastante predecibles, a nada que rascas un poco sale el guión de propaganda del Pentágono..


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

¡Ojo! Parece ser que los de 4chan le han reventado la nube de su IPhone

Cazador cazado, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Jul 2022)

No me interesan las tramas de las batallas . Nunca me han gustado los videojuegos .

Me interesa quienes están detrás de todo esto y cual es la finalidad . 

- la industria farmacéutica necesita epidemias para vender vacunas 

- la industria armamentística necesita guerras para vender armas 

NO SON PAÍSES SINO ORGANIZACIONES SUPRANACIONALES QUE A VECES SE APODERAN DE LOS EJÉRCITOS DE ALGÚN PAÍS PARA SUS FINES CRIMINALES .

Lógicamente los enemigos de Trump " siendo norteamericanos se supone " y que lo han vapuleado y echado a patadas como un monigote - no toman las mismas decisiones que si estuviese Trump en el gobierno . ¿ QUIÉN ES EL JEFE DE BIDEN ? 

¿ se puede hablar entonces de NORTEAMÉRICA O DE CHINA O RUSIA ? ¿ o de personas que se apoderan de las instituciones ? 
*
RESUMIENDO : EL EJÉRCITO NORTEAMERICANO ESTÁ AHORA EN MANOS DIFERENTES A QUE SI TRUMP HUBIESE GANADO LAS ELECCIONES. *

me acabo de dar cuenta que la de la izquierda 009 lleva la mascarilla que posteriormente se impuso a todo occidente.

El hilo lo abrí en julio de 2018







*maratón femenina en Arabia Saudí. Mogollón de mujeres corriendo con burka*
La foto viral de la primera maratón femenina en Arabia Saudí Cerca de 1.500 mujeres saudíes participaron este sábado por primera vez en una carrera popular, aunque todas ellas vistieron una túnica negra hasta los pies, que ha supuesto un obstáculo para muchas, y buena parte de ellas usó el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vil. (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Nada, es broma, a los EEUU les viene de puta madre, una Europa ahogada por la falta de energía y materias primas que va a exportar una mierda por mucho que baje el leuro, mientras que en nuestros intercambios con ellos estamos pagando más que antes. Teniendo en cuenta que el dolar sigue siendo moneda de referencia todo nos va a salir más caro, incluido gas y petróleo, otra piedrita más para hundir la economía europea.



No es tan simple... es complejo y tiene una gran cantidad de derivas...

En principio piensa que Europa vía depreciación gana competitividad frente, no sólo a EE.UU. sino incluso China, que además ve como la subida de los carburantes le impone más limites a su capacidad de exportación, por contra Europa deja de ser un mercado comprador en lo tocante a bienes elaborados, dada esa bajada de la moneda, pero MANTIENE su deficit externo dado que aumentan los costes energéticos...

Muy simple, es bastante más complejo dado el escenario...


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania pide a los residentes del sur ocupado por Rusia que abandonen la zona para lanzar la reconquista.*
Las autoridades de *Ucrania *han pedido este lunes a la población que aún permanece en áreas ocupadas por los rusos en las regiones sureñas de *Jersón *y *Zaporiyia *que abandonen esas zonas para evitar sufrir daños ante la ofensiva que piensa lanzar *Kiev *para reconquistarlas.

La viceprimera ministra y ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Temporalmente Ocupados, *Iryna Vereshchuk*, ha pedido a los residentes de esos distritos tomados por las tropas de *Moscú *que los "evacúen lo antes posible por todos los medios disponibles".

Vereshchuk lanza este mensaje a la población en el programa de información que a diario comparten todas las televisiones ucranianas, según recogen las agencias locales.

Las regiones de *Jersón *y *Zaporiyia*, donde se encuentra la central nuclear más grande de Europa, fueron ocupadas parcialmente por los rusos poco después de que su país iniciará la invasión de *Ucrania *el pasado 24 de febrero.

Ambas regiones son vecinas de la península de *Crimea *-ocupada por los rusos en 2014- y en algunas de sus ciudades las tropas invasoras ya han implantado administraciones afines a *Moscú*. Informa Efe


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Siguen con sus costumbres. 
No han cambiado un ápice.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Slavia Ucrania y tal...ahora a calentarse con banderas de twitter
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119454



Con colores de la bandera ucraniana así como por casualidad .. Esa bandera que aparece hasta en la sopa y que por imitación la tienen la mitad de los clanes de Clash Royal ... Pues eso manipulando a la población sin parar.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Van a tener que hacer algo los rusos. Lo suyo sería atacar la línea de suministro en Polonia con sus aviones supersónicos volando cargaditos de nukes, para que se le quiten las ganas a la OTAN de seguir escalando. Otra opción, es destruir los satélites americanos sobre ucrania. Sin GPS poca precisión van a tener los himars.



El estado mayor ruso ha decidido la marcha lenta y segura de las operaciones, no vamos a ver ataques relampago desde Bielorrusia para ocupar Leopolis y la frontera polaca, eso no se hizo al principio de la guerra y parece descartado.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*Europa entra en un periodo de incertidumbre con el suministro de gas ruso a causa de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Los países de *Europa *entran este lunes en un periodo de gran incertidumbre sobre la continuidad de sus importaciones de gas de *Rusia*, que debido a la *guerra en Ucrania* se han reducido drásticamente en las últimas semanas y pronto podrían agotarse por completo.

El gigante ruso *Gazprom *comienza esta mañana sus trabajos de mantenimiento en el gasoducto *Nord Stream 1*, que transporta una gran parte del gas que aún suministra a *Alemania *y a otros países de *Europa *occidental.

El cierre durante 10 días de dos tuberías, anunciado desde hace tiempo, debería haber sido en teoría una formalidad técnica. Pero en el contexto de la *guerra en Ucrania* y el pulso entre *Rusia *y los occidentales sobre la energía, nadie puede apostar por lo que vendrá. Informa Afp


----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

un poco de humor, estáis muy tensos


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania consigue con su ofensiva en el sur liberar alguna ciudad ocupada.*
El Ejército ucraniano ha logrado, tras lanzar una ofensiva sobre los territorios sureños que han sido ocupadas parcialmente por los soldados rusos, liberar la pequeña localidad de *Ivanivka*, en la región de Jersón.

La 60 Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha publicado en Facebook un video que aparentemente muestra como sus carros blindados y sus soldados entran en la citada localidad.

"Las fuerzas ucranianas han restablecido el control sobre otra aldea que había sido ocupada por Rusia. El equipo militar destruido ahora da testimonio de la incautación anterior de Ivanivka por parte de Rusia", escribió la brigada en su mensaje en las redes.

Los soldados también informaron de que las tropas ucranianas están estableciendo comunicación con los residentes locales y ofreciendo ayuda y asistencia a quienes lo requieran.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Una de las incognitas es lo que haran los rusos cuando alcancen y ocupen la linea Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkivka, si se detendran, si continuaran hacia el rio Dnieper o por el contrario atacaran Nikolaev, para rodear Odessa y enlazar con Transnistria.


----------



## bigplac (11 Jul 2022)

No hay incógnita. Continuaran 



.Kaikus dijo:


> Una de las incognitas es lo que haran los rusos cuando alcancen y ocupen la linea Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkivka, si se detendran, si continuaran hacia el rio Dnieper o por el contrario atacaran Nikolaev, para rodear Odessa y enlazar con Transnistria.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania consigue con su ofensiva en el sur liberar alguna ciudad ocupada.*
> El Ejército ucraniano ha logrado, tras lanzar una ofensiva sobre los territorios sureños que han sido ocupadas parcialmente por los soldados rusos, liberar la pequeña localidad de *Ivanivka*, en la región de Jersón.
> 
> La 60 Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha publicado en Facebook un video que aparentemente muestra como sus carros blindados y sus soldados entran en la citada localidad.
> ...



La fantasia de tu noticia:

Ciudad pasa a ser pequeña localidad para después acabar siendo aldea.

En fin, quien no se consuela es porque no quiere.

Y quien no desinforma, también.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear envía material a Ucrania para contribuir a mantener su seguridad y la protección radiológica.*
El Consejo de Seguridad nuclear ha enviado a las autoridades ucranianas a través del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación 40.000 euros y 100 dosímetros de lectura directa para contribuir a mantener la seguridad nuclear y la protección radiológica en el país, inmerso en la guerra con Rusia.

Según ha informado el organismo regulador, esta ayuda forma parte de la respuesta europea de ayuda a Ucrania para garantizar la seguridad de los trabajadores y de la población y que coordina el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA).

El OIEA dispone a su vez de la Red de Respuesta y Asistencia (RANET) con el objetivo de coordinar la asistencia internacional para reducir al mínimo las consecuencias radiológicas potenciales o reales para la salud, el medio ambiente y los bienes derivadas de un incidente o emergencia nuclear o radiológica.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Una de las incognitas es lo que haran los rusos cuando alcancen y ocupen la linea Sloviansk, Kramatorsk y Druzhkivka, si se detendran, si continuaran hacia el rio Dnieper o por el contrario atacaran Nikolaev, para rodear Odessa y enlazar con Transnistria.



Supongo que envolverán Avdiva y las fortificaciones desde las que los ucranianos bombardean las áreas redienciales de Donesk. De hecho, creo que liberarán lo que queda del oblast homónimo.

Y después tengo entendido que de ahí al Ndieper el terreno no favorece la defensa... Pero tiene la opción de Odesa, claro, que creo que es prioritaria para eliminar para siempre la amenaza a la flota rusa y unir con Transinistria.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que a estas alturas la única opción de Rusia es la movilización general y anexionar Ucrania completa. A ver cuantos muertos les cuesta a los rusos que Putin se caiga del guindo. La otra opción serían los nukes, pero Putin no los va a usar a menos que estén bombardeando el Kremlin.



Rusia es una democracia y si Putin declara la guerra, moviliza millones de rusos y mueren en el campo de batalla 1.000.000 de soldados de la federacion, digo como ejemplo, pierde las proximas elecciones generales, asi de facil.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*El embajador checo afirma que los europeos tienen "la obligación moral" de seguir apoyando a Ucrania con ayuda militar y económica.*
El *embajador de la República Checa en España*, Ivan Jancarek, ha asegurado este lunes en el Fórum Europa que los europeos tienen "la obligación moral" de continuar "apoyando a los ucranianos con suministros militares, con la ayuda económica y también con la ayuda humanitaria", frente a la agresión militar rusa.

Así lo subrayó en su intervención en el encuentro informativo que orgaizó en Madrid Nueva Economía Fórum, durante el que remarcó que su país seguirá apoyando al pueblo ucraniano en la defensa de su integridad territorial frente a la agresión rusa.

Jancarek subrayó que la Presidencia de la República Checa del Consejo de la Unión Europea, que comenzó el 1 de julio y que terminará el 31 de diciembre, se verá marcada por "una situación de guerra" y por "la situación de los refugiados". Y añadió que "hay más de cinco millones de refugiados en todos los Estados miembros, que todos nosotros estamos acogiéndolos y estamos trabajando con ellos".


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No, Rusia no quiere eso. Lo que quiere Rusia es un Imperio Euroasiático con sede en Moscú que incluya a todas las naciones eslavas de Europa, quizás las germánicas, pero de ninguna manera a las latinas y Reino Unido.



Rusia queria vivir en paz y ser parte de la UE con un acuerdo a la carta, al estilo de Noruega o Suiza, no quieren invadir europa, que cansinos y repetitivos que estais los pro Otan, pro Nom y pro Ogetebi.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es tan simple... es complejo y tiene una gran cantidad de derivas...
> 
> En principio piensa que Europa vía depreciación gana competitividad frente, no sólo a EE.UU. sino incluso China, que además ve como la subida de los carburantes le impone más limites a su capacidad de exportación, por contra Europa deja de ser un mercado comprador en lo tocante a bienes elaborados, dada esa bajada de la moneda, pero MANTIENE su deficit externo dado que aumentan los costes energéticos...
> 
> Muy simple, es bastante más complejo dado el escenario...



China no tiene tanta limitación con los carburantes. Los compra a Rusia e Irán más baratos porque no aplica sanciones pero si se beneficia de los descuentos.

Y son dos proveedores con mucho potencial exportador. Comprar más barato que tus vecinos las materias primas para elaborar productos, carburante y toda la minería rusa también bajo sanción si es una ventaja competitiva.

China también ve depreciada su moneda por las sanciones que hoy le impiden determinadas exportaciones y la tocadura de narices de ponerles de uñas a los taiwaneses con el fín de que les pongan trampas con microchips.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> has petado la tarjeta sonido por escuchara Camela 12 h al día?


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Has comprado muy rápido la versión americana de la rendición de Japón ... En realidad muchos años después los historiadores empiezan mas bien a creer que fue la invasión sovietica de Manchuria la que precipito la rendición y que si hubiera sido por las bombas atómicas hubieran hecho falta unas cuantas mas.



No fue la amenaza rusa, con la rapida ocupacion del Manchukuo, ni las dos bombas atomicas, los ministros y militares japoneses querian proseguir la guerra hasta el ultimo hombre y Japon, *en agosto de 1945 todavia tenia millones de soldados en China, Indochina, Japon y el pacifico.*

PD- El emperador japones fue el que decidio, prefirio salvar la monarquia japonesa.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> “El 80% de las tropas ucranianas militares de élite muertas o heridas en ciertas partes del frente”.
> 
> Un comandante de una unidad de élite de la Infantería de Marina ucraniana comentó a Sky News en una entrevista que la mayoría de sus tropas mejor entrenadas resultaron heridas o muertas.



Estos chechenos deben tener una correa y una resistencia al estres de combate prolongado...propia de un titan que desprecia la muerte...parecieranme de nuestros antiguos tercios...


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

❗Las tropas rusas y el resto de fuerzas aliadas liberaron Bogorodichnoye en la RPD

La liberación de esta población permite abrir un camino para asaltar Slavyansk.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

aserejee dijo:


> Juzga tu mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se abre...dice "nombre de usuario no encontrado"...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119486



Y los del 600 aún más…


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Drone detecta, triple 7 destruye y orcos mueren. ..........el ciclo de la vida.


----------



## Langlais (11 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Estos chechenos deben tener una correa y una resistencia al estres de combate prolongado...propia de un titan que desprecia la muerte...parecieranme de nuestros antiguos tercios...



En Chechenia tienen cierto aprecio a los españoles por ese motivo. Piensan que hay cojones y valor como había antaño. Viví ahí un tiempo y tienen una mentalidad al estilo de la Grecia clásica. Son hombres de palabra algo sagrado para ellos. Y aún tienen la visión heroica de entrar en combate.
Algo así como los pastunes.
Por razones como estas, estos pueblos nunca van a ser doblegados.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Zank al post más subnormal de la semana vamos a suponer que escrito por un subnormal



Comete un rosco de vino, vete a vivir y trabajar como un chino a la China Comunista, corre !!!.  

PD- No emigraras porque sabes que la vida en el paraiso chino es peor que la que tienes en occidente.


----------



## Elimina (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Comete un rosco de vino, vete a vivir y trabajar como un chino a la China Comunista, corre !!!.
> 
> PD- No emigraras porque sabes que la vida en el paraiso chino es peor que la que tienes en occidente.



No creo que convenzas a todo el mundo con ese razonamiento


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Jul 2022)

Misiles de largo alcance de alta precisión con base en el mar de calibre cerca de la aldea de Radushnoye, región de Dnipropetrovsk, destruyeron depósitos de municiones para sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS, obuses M777 y cañones autopropulsados 2S7 Pion suministrados por los Estados Unidos a Ucrania. 


Armas terrestres de alta precisión en el área del asentamiento de Chasov Yar de la República Popular de Donetsk destruyeron el punto de despliegue temporal de la 118 Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Como resultado de la huelga, más de trescientos nacionalistas fueron asesinados.


Como resultado de ataques precisos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en los puntos de despliegue de batallones nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros en los distritos de Osnovyansky y Sloboda de Kharkov, fueron destruidos alrededor de 250 militantes y hasta 25 vehículos y vehículos blindados.


◽ El enemigo sufre pérdidas importantes en todas las direcciones. 


◽ Una situación crítica en la brigada aerotransportada separada 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que opera en la región de Seversk. Las pérdidas de esta formación durante las hostilidades ascienden a más del 70 por ciento del personal. El mando de la brigada engaña deliberadamente a los familiares de los militares muertos, haciéndolos pasar por desaparecidos o desertores.


◽ Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan con una operación militar especial en Ucrania. 


Las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron en un día: el puesto de mando de la brigada de infantería motorizada 58 en el área del asentamiento de Artyomovsk de la República Popular de Donetsk, mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas Fuerzas de Ucrania en 10 distritos, incluida la formación nacionalista "Aidar" en la región de Kharkov, y también un depósito de armas, donde se almacenaron más de doscientas toneladas de sistemas de misiles antitanque de fabricación extranjera y misiles para ellos.


Aviación operacional-táctica y militar, fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 27 puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, unidades de artillería ucranianas en posiciones de tiro en 53 distritos, así como mano de obra y equipo militar en 156 distritos en un día. Destruido: tres depósitos de municiones en las áreas de los asentamientos de Komsomolskoye y Partizanskoye en la región de Nikolaev, así como el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Osa AKM en el área del asentamiento de Seversk.


◽ Un caza Su-35S de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribó un avión Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Bogatyr en la República Popular de Donetsk.


◽ Además, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 12 proyectiles del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Uragan por día en las áreas de los asentamientos de Izyum, región de Kharkiv, Novodachnoye, Yubileynoye, Slavyanoserbsk, República Popular de Luhansk, Novaya Kakhovka, región de Kherson y la ciudad de Jerson.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y los del 600 aún más…



Pero a ti te ponian Antonio Molina...Rafael Farina... Pepe Marchena...

A mi tb...que conste...

Edito...mi viejo fumaba Bisonte...aun me acuerdo del tufillo en el 4L.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Comete un rosco de vino, vete a vivir y trabajar como un chino a la China Comunista, corre !!!.
> 
> PD- No emigraras porque sabes que la vida en el paraiso chino es peor que la que tienes en occidente.



No dejan entrar a todos…son muchos, pero siempre puedes usar a una china como puerta de entrada…


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

El antes y el después de la visita del doctor HIMARS a un almacén ruso.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Quien siembra vientos...


----------



## golden graham (11 Jul 2022)

Usa es democracia interna pero fuera del pais ya es otra cosa hacen lo que les da la gana drogas, pederastia, torturas, asesinatos, corrupcion...


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram


_Los nacionalistas ucranianos dañaron el único pozo en Volcheyarovka al inundarlo con combustible diesel.

"Preguntaron dónde estaba el pozo. Les mostramos. Vinimos al día siguiente, vertieron combustible diesel allí. La gente no tiene agua", dijo una residente de la LNR, que junto con su hijo de tres años, se quedó en el pueblo, atacado constantemente por los combatientes de las FFAA ucranianas.


Según la mujer, el ejército ucraniano le ofreció evacuar solo a Polonia y el oeste de Ucrania, pero ella quería quedarse en casa.
438views__13:19_


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No creo que convenzas a todo el mundo con ese razonamiento



El comunismo chino es feudalismo tres delicias, donde solo viven bien los gerifaltes comunistas, el comunismo se desmorono por su propio peso en Rusia, despues de 70 años, ideologia desfasada, muerta y enterrada.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram

_Nuestra fuente en la Oficina del Presidente dijo que la última conversación entre el presidente de Ucrania y el primer ministro de Gran Bretaña fue difícil, Johnson le dejó entender a Zelensky que la actitud de Occidente hacia la guerra comenzaría a cambiar en el futuro. No se deben esperar los tanques y aviones prometidos, el sabotaje de armas se intensificará y el equipo se transferirá puntualmente para estabilizar el frente._


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Impacto directo sobre un blindado ruso.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram


_Un artillero del ejército de la DNR habló sobre el patrón de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donetsk: en tiempo despejado, golpean la ciudad con precisión y en tiempo nublado, caóticamente por la artillería de cañón. La reducción en el número de bombardeos del MLRS con mal tiempo indica su orientación por satélites occidentales.
480views__13:12_


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Supongo que envolverán Avdiva y las fortificaciones desde las que los ucranianos bombardean las áreas redienciales de Donesk. De hecho, creo que liberarán lo que queda del oblast homónimo.
> 
> Y después tengo entendido que de ahí al Ndieper el terreno no favorece la defensa... Pero tiene la opción de Odesa, claro, que creo que es prioritaria para eliminar para siempre la amenaza a la flota rusa y unir con Transinistria.



Mi opinión de ejjjjjperto sigue siendo la misma. La prioridad será evitar que las regiones del Donetsk sean bombardeadas, así que yo creo que Rusia seguirá empujando, llevando la linea defensiva nazi al Dnieper, para evitar estos ataques con Himars y demás armamento occidental. Y una vez allí, Rusia irá a por Jarkov. Y una vez Jarkov y el oblast caiga, habrá conversaciones de paz. Primavera del 2023.

Rusia: "Me quitáis las sanciones, Ucrania entrega todo su armamento pesado, me entregáis a los criminales de guerra de los batallones nazis que sigan en el ejército, Zelensky es juzgado como criminal de guerra y además me dais Odesa y un pasillo de seguridad a Transnistria y otro en Sumy"
USA: "Hasta el último Ucraniano"

Rusia tomará Odessa, abrirá el corredor a Transnistria, tomará la región de Sumy y Poltava (todas estas zonas no están fortificadas como el Donbas), y se acercará por el Oeste, a las defensas ucranianas del Dnieper: Dnipro, Kremenchuk, Cherkasy. Otoño 2023
Conversaciones de paz.

Rusia: "Lo mismo de antes, pero ahora con mis fronteras en todo el Este del Dnieper, desde Chernígov a Jerson."
USA: "Hasta el último Ucraniano"

Bombardeos masivos de Kiev y del Oeste. Rusia no va a seguir avanzando hacia el Oeste.
Paz: Diciembre 2023.

La nueva Ucrania tendrá menos de 10 millones de habitantes, habrá sido desmilitarizada y desnazificada, y sus fronteras con Rusia y Nueva Rusia, las marcará el Dnieper por el Este, y Dnipro, Mykolaiev y Odessa, por el Sur.
Habrá perdido más de medio millón de soldados entre muertos, heridos y fugados. Sin salida al mar. Sin esperanza.
Rusia participará en los Juegos Olímpicos de París 2024, y se llevará 100 medallas.

Hágase.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> señores la gente tiene una percepción clara dela inflacción y la crisis, este viernes en el DIA del pueblo la cajera ha intentado tangarme 5 euros en las vueltas de la compra, andaos con mil ojos y revisad los tickets de la compra.



Las cajeras de los supers, saben que muchos hombres guardan las vueltas de la compra sin mirarlas y se aprovechan, pvtas ladronas !!!.

PD- En cambio las mujeres montan un atasco, contando hasta la ultima moneda de cobre.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram

_Con armas terrestres de alta precisión, en el área del asentamiento de Chasov Yar se destruyó el punto de despliegue temporal de la 118ª Brigada de la Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, más de trescientos nacionalistas fueron destruidos como resultado del ataque - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.


_


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram




_En la propaganda ucraniana apareció un nuevo término: "ofensiva fallida".

Las tropas rusas completamente derrotadas, avanzando sin éxito, liberan cobardemente las ciudades de Donbass. El heroico ejército ucraniano abandona valientemente una ciudad tras otra, maniobrando brillantemente hacia la frontera polaca. _


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram

*Solo los destacamentos de bloqueo están frenando a los batallones de la defensa territorial dispersos en Seversk.*_

En Seversk solo quedan las unidades de defensa territorial y miembros de la Guardia Nacional movilizados apresuradamente. Unidades más o menos entrenadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron llevadas a los suburbios o hacia Slavyansk. Los militantes de Azov, Pravy Sector y otras formaciones nazis se ubican en las afueras occidentales y disparan literalmente a sus “hermanos” cuando esos intentan escapar del pueblo. Se informó que decenas de soldados de la defensa territorial recibieron disparos "mientras intentaban escapar". Los tiroteos estallan "entre los suyos".

Los residentes informan que los últimos días la ciudad está siendo bombardeada desde Bajmut (Artemovsk). Al mismo tiempo, durante el bombardeo, se usaron cargas de racimo similares a las que los nazis ucranianos usaron en Bucha para organizar provocaciones.

Unidades de las fuerzas aliadas están trabajando activamente en los suburbios con artillería, donde los ucronazis han excavado áreas fortificadas. Nuestras unidades de asalto aún no han entrado en la ciudad, pero están muy cerca y se preparan para despejar la ciudad.

Embajador de la RPL en Rusia Rodion Miroshnik.

@IrinaMar1004_Z
6.6Kviews00:52_


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No es tan simple... es complejo y tiene una gran cantidad de derivas...
> 
> En principio piensa que Europa vía depreciación gana competitividad frente, no sólo a EE.UU. sino incluso China, que además ve como la subida de los carburantes le impone más limites a su capacidad de exportación, por contra Europa deja de ser un mercado comprador en lo tocante a bienes elaborados, dada esa bajada de la moneda, pero MANTIENE su deficit externo dado que aumentan los costes energéticos...
> 
> Muy simple, es bastante más complejo dado el escenario...



Sí, claro que es complejo y ni el más reputado de los economistas puede pronosticar con acierto lo que va a pasar y por eso recurrimos a las probabilidades, y en este caso aunque el artículo avisa hablando de arma de doble filo, para mí las probabilidades de que Europa salga perjudicada son enormes, teniendo en cuenta que nos joden conscientemente desde el Este y el Oeste.

Podemos darle la vuelta y ver qué no suena mejor

EEUU en problemas debido a la paridad €/$

Parece que el caso contrario no suena tan problemático.

Para mí el factor clave es la falta de energía y de materia prima, sin eso jodido que podamos exportar lo suficiente para equilibrar la bajada con respecto al dolar. Hemos deslocalizado todo, y chinos e indios ya nos estaban comiendo la tostada antes de la crisis actual, y ellos están consiguiendo la energía a la que hemos renunciado.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Maskirovka a la vista.

Ya picaron una vez, por qué no intentarlo otra


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

_Encuesta de Bloomberg: los analistas han elevado el riesgo de recesión de la economía europea al 45% desde el 30% anterior_


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El comunismo chino es feudalismo tres delicias, donde solo viven bien los gerifaltes comunistas, el comunismo se desmorono por su propio peso en Rusia, despues de 70 años, ideologia desfasada, muerta y enterrada.



Yo creo que te has quedado con una visión muy antigua de cómo funciona China, en estos momentos lo que hay es todavía gran diferencia entre lo rural y lo urbano, pero la "clase media" urbanita en nada va a superar a la española, y no tardarán mucho en hacer lo mismo con la europea.









Jobs and salaries in Beijing, China - Teleport Cities


How much can I make in Beijing, China? Teleport Cities provides detailed information about salaries by profession.




teleport.org


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Ahora mismo tendencia mundial en Twitter


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

Langlais dijo:


> En Chechenia tienen cierto aprecio a los españoles por ese motivo. Piensan que hay cojones y valor como había antaño. Viví ahí un tiempo y tienen una mentalidad al estilo de la Grecia clásica. Son hombres de palabra algo sagrado para ellos. Y aún tienen la visión heroica de entrar en combate.
> Algo así como los pastunes.
> Por razones como estas, estos pueblos nunca van a ser doblegados.



Hoy ya no porque han creado la masa crítica informada a través de la educación o "doctrina y aleccionamiento propio", según los gustos. Según cuentan algunos aquí además se une un dejar hacer y no tocar las narices con reparticiones de ganancias por los recursos propios de la república chechena .

Pero la memoria de las guerras chechenas dicen otra cosa como que son manipulables con financiación ajena que siempre conlleva contrapartidas y desmembración que abrazaban gustosos


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (11 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo creo que te has quedado con una visión muy antigua de cómo funciona China, en estos momentos lo que hay es todavía gran diferencia entre lo rural y lo urbano, pero la "clase media" urbanita en nada va a superar a la española, y no tardarán mucho en hacer lo mismo con la europea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa clase media china es la que subvenciona a los capos comunistas, la elite del partido es multimillonaria por robar, pero no roban al Partido Comunista Chino, ahi no hay cojones, roban y extorsionan a esa clase media china, los Ferraris y las mansiones que tienen los hijos de los comunistas caviar, se pagan con dolares y euros.

PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en Telegram
> 
> 
> _Un artillero del ejército de la DNR habló sobre el patrón de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donetsk: en tiempo despejado, golpean la ciudad con precisión y en tiempo nublado, caóticamente por la artillería de cañón. La reducción en el número de bombardeos del MLRS con mal tiempo indica su orientación por satélites occidentales.
> 480views__13:12_



Este testimonio es realmente importante


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Este testimonio es realmente importante



Cara a un juicio, o al juicio de la Historia en caso de que la OTAN se salga con la suya.


----------



## mazuste (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quien siembra vientos...



Que vayan tomando nota, porque la relevancia será cada vez menor.
al fin y al cabo, a este argentino europizado, mientras cobre del botón,
le importará una mierda.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Joder, si fuera una peli cutre sería la escena inicial en que los intraterrestres sustutuían a los lídeles por clones. O ya en exploitation italiana, a fiesta secreta de Ilda la loba de las SS:


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Jarkov a las 15.00 horas del 11 de julio de 2022

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan su ataque a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el norte de la región de Jarkov. La lucha está ocurriendo actualmente en el área de Svetlichny.

▪ Para contener el avance de las tropas rusas, las unidades de artillería y MLRS están disparando en las cercanías de Tsupovka, Kazachya Lopan, Sosnovka, Dementievka, al noreste de Svetlichny, Chervony Shakhtar e Izyum.

▪ Para fortalecer las capacidades defensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania varias unidades de equipo militar llegaron a Zolochiv y se entregaron municiones a Pitomnik y Bezruki.

▪ Cuatro aviones MiG-29 y Su-27 y un helicóptero Mi-8 del aeródromo de Korotych participaron en ataques aéreos y patrullas aéreas desde el aeródromo de Mirgorod en la región de Poltava.

▪ Para ajustar el fuego y monitorizar las actividades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en las cercanías de Uda, Konstantinovka y Peremoga, se están usando UAV del 92º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Las unidades rusas, a su vez, atacaron Konstantinovka, Cherkassky Tishki, Petrovka, Zolochev, Pitomnik, Kharkov, Protopopovka, Vetrovka.

▪ Las unidades ucranianas esperan que los rusos crucen el río Seversky Donets en el área de Stary Saltov. El minado continúa a lo largo de la orilla del río así como en las cercanías de Peremoga y Shestakovo.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## Prophet (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia es una democracia y si Putin declara la guerra, moviliza millones de rusos y mueren en el campo de batalla 1.000.000 de soldados de la federacion, digo como ejemplo, pierde las proximas elecciones generales, asi de facil.



Si mueren 1 millón de soldados rusos en el campo de batalla créeme que lo último en lo que pensaremos es en cuándo van a haber elecciones en Rusia y quién las va a ganar.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder, si fuera una peli cutre sería la escena inicial en que los intraterrestres sustutuían a los lídeles por clones. O ya en exploitation italiana, a fiesta secreta de Ilda la loba de las SS:



Pues tiene un aire a "Saló o los 120 días de Sodoma" De Passolini.
Ya puestos, veo a Borrell en "Portero de noche" y la Van der Brujen en "Las amargas lágrimas de Petra von Kant"


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, ya se rumorea que la OTAN va a expulsar a Turquía.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se rumorea que la OTAN va a expulsar a Turquía.



Comorrr???


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa clase media china es la que subvenciona a los capos comunistas, la elite del partido es multimillonaria por robar, pero no roban al Partido Comunista Chino, ahi no hay cojones, roban y extorsionan a esa clase media china, los Ferraris y las mansiones que tienen los hijos de los comunistas caviar, se pagan con dolares y euros.
> 
> PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.



Lo que tú digas, pero no es cierto que allí sólo vivan bien los oligarcas del partido, su clase "media" en breve nos supera si no lo ha hecho ya, y por el camino que vamos hasta serán más libres, y no porque ellos avancen en libertades.


----------



## delhierro (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.



No es por nada, pero si lso anglos sancionan al resto del mundo los aislados son ellos. Ya esta pasando.


----------



## delhierro (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El antes y el después de la visita del doctor HIMARS a un almacén ruso.



Ruso o Ucraniano, Himars o un grad a saber. Lo que si se sabe es que los rusos han tomado otras tres poblaciones y estan a las puertas de slaviansk y Servert. Cosas chulas....


----------



## alexforum (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en Telegram
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119542
> 
> ...



hahaha menudo guitarreo parece escrito por el mismísimo @Decimus


----------



## Bartleby (11 Jul 2022)

Un amigo mío, otanista y votante de Podemos, dice que todo lo que se dice sobre Podemos en los medios es mentira, en cambio está convencido que todo lo que se dice sobre la guerra de Ucrania es verdad.


----------



## Papo de luz (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> EEUU no quería bajo ningún supuesto perder un millón de soldados para conquistar Japón, territorio que de todas formas no estaba interesado en anexionarse. Mientras que Stalin le daba absolutamente igual que murieran uno o diez millones de soldados rusos para anexionarse todo lo que pudiera de Japón. Los japoneses estaban fanatizados sin ser conscientes de qué era más beneficioso para ellos ante la segura derrota. El uso de las bombas atómicas, cruel e inhumano por su capacidad destructiva, era el mal menor ante la invasión rusa: Deportaciones masivas y anexión de territorio a la URSS, que es lo que sin duda iba a ocurrir.



Todo lo que hace USA es el mal menor. Que bombardea Irak porque Sadam blabla... es el mal menor. Que cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog a las 14.00 horas del 11 de julio de 2022

▪ El mando ucraniano en Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog se está preparando para una nueva ofensiva. Los refuerzos de la defensa territorial llegaron al frente del sector de Krivoy Rog. En las inmediaciones de la zona de contacto operan grupos RER. La información sobre un contraataque inminente a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se está difundiendo entre los militares.

▪ El 8 de julio el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, llegó a la región de Dnipropetrovsk para verificar la preparación para el combate de las unidades en la línea del frente. Se reunió con el personal de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪ En el área de Annovka, Zeleny Gai y Topolinoye, llegaron grupos maniobrables de RER con equipos para interceptar comunicaciones de radio en la banda VHF. Se entregaron proyectiles de artillería en la estación de tren de Lepetikha.

▪ Los equipos de artillería y MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon sistemáticamente contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Novovoznesensky, Arkhangelsk, Snigirevka, Pravdino, Potemkino, Novaya Kakhovka y Kherson.

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron las áreas de agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev, Zelenodolsk, Bolshaya Kostromka, Belaya Krinitsa, Osokorovka, Kalinovka, Kiselevka, Lyubomirovka, Kobzartsy, Chervona Dolina, Shirokoye, Partizansky, Kotlyarovo, Posad- Pokrovsky, Pribugsky.

En las cercanías de la aldea de Radushnoye, región de Dnepropetrovsk se destruyeron instalaciones de almacenamiento con municiones para Ucrania MLRS HIMARS, obuses M777 y cañones autopropulsados 2S7 "Pion", suministrados por Estados Unidos.

▪ Se han desplegado dos radares AN/TPQ-50 en la zona de Mirny y Shesternya para realizar labores de contrabatería. Para combatir la actividad de los UAV rusos en dirección a Zarechny y Chervonaya Dolina se están usando instalaciones de guerra electrónica.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## alexforum (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa clase media china es la que subvenciona a los capos comunistas, la elite del partido es multimillonaria por robar, pero no roban al Partido Comunista Chino, ahi no hay cojones, roban y extorsionan a esa clase media china, los Ferraris y las mansiones que tienen los hijos de los comunistas caviar, se pagan con dolares y euros.
> 
> PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.



quedejemos de comerciar con quien? Con china? Pero si todo es made in China .. occidente sin China no sabe ni hacer una caja de zapatos …


----------



## Expected (11 Jul 2022)

SE ALQUILAN APARTAMENTOS LANGOSTEROS
Así es, queridos alemanes. Hoy ya os han cortado el gas...y no lo vais a ver volver fluir por el Nordtresm 1...hasta que Antonia haga una comparecencia en el Congreso sin decir una sola mentira....en definitiva NUNCA. 
Yo de vosotros, iría llamando a las agencias inmobiliarias españolas que por 2000 eurillos al mes y un contrato de 6 meses mínimo....todavía nos quedan apartamentos langostos. Daros cuenta que como poco el gas os va a subir por 4 (previsiones de algunos Bancos y Fondos de inversión). Vais a pasar frío...y encima esos moronegros que tan bien habéis acogido para recoger vuestra mierda ....mientras trucabais con precisión alemana los motores de vuestros Volkswagens para que siguieran soltando porquería por todo el planeta.....esos moronegros cuando se haga de noche en Berlín...sin electricidad, sin alarmas...y sin luz....se van a poner morados con vuestras hijas ....ah....y también incluso en esta semana tan de orgullo con vuestros hijos también....no me vayáis a tachar luego de machirulo heteropatriarcal....que moros maricones hay....y muchos. 

Aprovechad ahora, que todavía hay apartamentos.....a partir del 21...pasará como con los respiradores covidianos. (esos que prohibisteis exportar....por solidaridad germana...os acordáis?).


----------



## coscorron (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Comorrr???



Y la UE a Hungria .... Ya puesto pues nos ponemos.


----------



## piru (11 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> un poco de humor, estáis muy tensos


----------



## piru (11 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No se abre...dice "nombre de usuario no encontrado"...



Pero ya te aviso que en realidad se está preparando unos espaguetis a la carbonara


----------



## coscorron (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119611
> 
> 
> ❗ Situación en Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog a las 14.00 horas del 11 de julio de 2022
> ...



Pues parece que ya tenemos cerca la ofensiva de Primavera ... Llegaran al lago Balaton (Kherson) o se perdera por el camino antes, gran parte de lo que se negocie u ocurra en el Otoño dependerá de lo que sean capaces de sacar los Ucras en esa batalla y habrá que ver hasta donde llegan.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> quedejemos de comerciar con quien? Con china? Pero si todo es made in China .. occidente sin China no sabe ni hacer una caja de zapatos …



Y China sin "occidente" se muere de hambre, ya ha pasado, de hecho


----------



## Artedi (11 Jul 2022)

Langlais dijo:


> Viví ahí un tiempo y tienen una mentalidad al estilo de la Grecia clásica. Son hombres de palabra algo sagrado para ellos.



Efectivamente. En todo el Cáucaso, la fidelidad a la palabra es una de las características de un "hombre de verdad". Мужик сказал, мужик делал. Еl hombre dijo, el hombre hizo. Nada os degradará más a ojos de una hembra de allá, que no cumplir vuestra palabra.


----------



## pemebe (11 Jul 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*"Trescientos nacionalistas murieron": Rusia justifica el ataque con misiles en Chasiv Yar*

ROMAN PETRENKO

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha afirmado que un ataque con misiles en Chasiv Yar, en la región de Donetsk, "mató a más de trescientos nacionalistas".

Fuente: Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa

Detalles: Las tropas rusas "se jactan" de haber atacado Chasiv Yar el 10 de julio, cuando golpearon un edificio residencial con misiles Iskander. 20 personas murieron en el ataque y más de 20 podrían estar atrapadas bajo los escombros. Los invasores dicen que atacaron un lugar de despliegue militar y que mataron a más de 300 personas.

Cita: *"Armas terrestres de alta precisión en la zona del asentamiento de Chasiv Yar han destruido el lugar de despliegue temporal de la 118ª brigada de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Como resultado del ataque, han muerto más de trescientos nacionalistas"*.

Antecedentes: Según los datos del servicio estatal de emergencias, 15 personas murieron y 6 resultaron heridas como consecuencia de un ataque con misiles contra un edificio de 5 plantas en Chasiv Yar, en la región de Donetsk. Anteriormente, el jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Donetsk informó de que podría haber 24 personas atrapadas bajo los escombros.

Los invasores rusos atacaron el edificio con misiles Iskander.


----------



## alexforum (11 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y China sin "occidente" se muere de hambre, ya ha pasado, de hecho



Si eso es Asi compitamos a dejar de respirar a ver quien muere antes


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Si eso es Asi compitamos a dejar de respirar a ver quien muere antes



Es que no se trata de "dejar de respirar", se trata de entender que el mundo se ha vuelto algo global, y eso ha sido gracias a la tecnología. Además, no se puede revertir.
La historia del mundo siempre ha estado "igualada" en el sentido tecnológico, y lo lógico es que se tienda a eso en todos los lugares, pero hay un "pero" muy grande.
La mal llamada "globalización" (porque de lo que hacen los "progres" no es globalización ni es nada, son movimientos que buscan exactamente lo contrario) lleva a la interdependencia, los chinos necesitan ahora cosas de occidente, porque culturalmente han cambiado. Si coges a un chino de esta época y le juntas con un chino de hace un siglo...se podrían entender por el idioma, pero seguro que serían personas tan diferentes, que no saldría una amistad de esa habitación, desde luego
Asi que si, tenemos que competir, pero no aislarnos los unos de los otros


----------



## Malevich (11 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mi opinión de ejjjjjperto sigue siendo la misma. La prioridad será evitar que las regiones del Donetsk sean bombardeadas, así que yo creo que Rusia seguirá empujando, llevando la linea defensiva nazi al Dnieper, para evitar estos ataques con Himars y demás armamento occidental. Y una vez allí, Rusia irá a por Jarkov. Y una vez Jarkov y el oblast caiga, habrá conversaciones de paz. Primavera del 2023.
> 
> Rusia: "Me quitáis las sanciones, Ucrania entrega todo su armamento pesado, me entregáis a los criminales de guerra de los batallones nazis que sigan en el ejército, Zelensky es juzgado como criminal de guerra y además me dais Odesa y un pasillo de seguridad a Transnistria y otro en Sumy"
> USA: "Hasta el último Ucraniano"
> ...



Y Rusia ganará Eurovision.... Con un grupo de danzas tradicionales....


----------



## Charidemo (11 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se rumorea que la OTAN va a expulsar a Turquía.



Si, claro. Sobretodo ahora con lo de las tierras raras esas que dicen van a poner a explotación. Antes le ofrecen al preparado por si es necesario hacer un turco.


----------



## pemebe (11 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues parece que ya tenemos cerca la ofensiva de Primavera ... Llegaran al lago Balaton (Kherson) o se perdera por el camino antes, gran parte de lo que se negocie u ocurra en el Otoño dependerá de lo que sean capaces de sacar los Ucras en esa batalla y habrá que ver hasta donde llegan.



*Para realizar una ofensiva Ucrania necesita tanques* y a Ucrania pese a los 250/300 T-72 proporcionados por Europa del Este le quedan muy pocos.

No se puede avanzar sin tanques, no se puede tomar una ciudad sin tanques (por mucho que nos hayan dicho que con las armas antitanques los tanques iban a quedar obsoletos.

Es de las pocas cosas que dice Yago con sentido. Y explica los problemas de los tanques occidentales para Ucrania (y que Alemania, Francia e Italia están empezando a bajarse del barco). Lo he dejado en el momento en que habla de ello.


----------



## Top5 (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El comunismo chino es feudalismo tres delicias, donde solo viven bien los gerifaltes comunistas, el comunismo se desmorono por su propio peso en Rusia, despues de 70 años, ideologia desfasada, muerta y enterrada.



No te preocupes que la guerra nuclear que se esta preparando va a ser completamente capitalista...

Exactamente igual de capitalista que la primera guerra mundial...

Como igualmente capitalista fue mandar las empresas occidentales a la República Popular China durante los años 90.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

Estos, a veces, son entrañables retorciendo la realidad:



https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/article-711773




La semana pasada, la Agencia de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) para los Refugiados (ACNUR) señaló que al menos *12 millones de ucranianos han huido de sus hogares desde que comenzó la guerra*. De estos, más de seis millones han salido de la propia Ucrania hacia otros países .


Hasta ahora, *el mayor número de refugiados (1.518.394) ha entrado en Rusia,* aunque esto en sí *se debe a las políticas rusas muy controvertidas de abrir corredores de evacuación exclusivamente en territorio ruso.*


----------



## Larsil (11 Jul 2022)

Esta guerra es seria para Rusia, para los que apoyan a Ucrania no. Sólo están sangrando a ambos bandos, vendiendo armas no muy potentes, para seguir sangrando a Ucrania y a Rusia. Si esto fuese en verdad, una guerra seria ya se habría usado armamento nuclear.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Rusia queria hacer negocios , y que se la respetara. Los anglos no la han dejado y ahora aunque Putin no quiera va camino a la URSS 2.0 o algo similar.
> 
> Esa URSS 2.0 esta en guerra con los anglos así que necesita producción, recursos y gente. De momento han recuperado a Bielorrusia que casi pierden, parte de Ucrania, y posiblemente acaben recuperando las zonas rusas de algun otro estado ex-sovietico. Es cuestión de supervivencia para ellos.
> 
> Nosotros los europeos no anglos, pues seguimos un camino hacia la pobreza y las penurias por ser demasiado cobardes para soltarnos de la correa con la que nos llevan los anglos. Esa correa que tiene perfectamente capturada a toda nuestra "elite" politica/economica.



Por no tener pobreza escogimos guerra, ahora tendremos pobreza y guerra.

No falla, el camino de los idiotas, el "BACA-DO".


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se rumorea que la OTAN va a expulsar a Turquía.



¿Y quedarse sin carne de cañon?
¿Que país va a cubrir la cuota de infanteria de Turquía?


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Du Covid à la guerre en Ukraine, les mêmes techniques de manipulation*
> 
> 
> *AQui es España tenemos al medio Alerta Digital censurado desde hace dias, por contar lo que ocurre...*
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Sabes que Rusia es capitalista, no?



Lo que no es es globalista.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Y quedarse sin carne de cañon?
> ¿Que país va a cubrir la cuota de infanteria de Turquía?



Y ¿Bosforó y el dardanelos?


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

El proceso de desarme de los soldados de las AFU que se negaron a participar en las operaciones de combate debido a la incompetencia de los mandos y a la falta de apoyo adecuado.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Los artilleros del DNR comienzan a utilizar masivamente obuses de nuevo calibre*

Los obuses D-30 de 122 mm están siendo sustituidos por los viejos obuses D-20 de 152 mm.

El D-20 tiene el doble de masa de proyectil que el D-30, y el alcance de los objetivos con proyectiles de reacción activa supera los 20 km, lo que permitirá realizar ataques aún más eficaces contra las posiciones de los nazis ucranianos. /corresponsal iz.ru Valentin Trushnin/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Putin y Erdogan han mantenido una conversación telefónica antes de la cumbre ruso-turca prevista

Los presidentes ruso y turco debatieron sobre el aumento del comercio y el uso de las monedas nacionales, así como sobre la continuidad del suministro energético ininterrumpido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania debería estar autorizada a llevar a cabo ataques contra instalaciones militares en Rusia, Bielorrusia y la escindida Crimea, ha dicho Estados Unidos.*

Paul Massaro, asesor de la comisión gubernamental estadounidense para la seguridad y la cooperación en Europa, se expresó así en su cuenta de Twitter.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jul 2022)

Os dejo esto por aquí, del hilo del gas. Tremendamente interesante, y explicaría todos esos temores franceses y alemanes al corte de gas después de este parón técnico del NS1:

_*El regreso*_ (_de la pieza_) _*no ocurrirá rápidamente: de dos a cuatro semanas, el equipo se devolverá a Gazprom y luego habrá un largo período de prueba de las turbinas para averiguar qué tan correctamente se repararon. Nadie quiere instalar turbinas que corren el riesgo de fallar después de ser reparadas en un país hostil, por lo que el tiempo real para que las turbinas se pongan en marcha y SP-1 regrese a su capacidad de diseño es de dos a tres meses. Por lo tanto, persisten los riesgos de crecimiento de los precios del gas en Europa, dijo Artem Tuzov, director ejecutivo del departamento de mercado de capitales de IC Univer Capital*_

Joder, es que nos meteríamos en pleno octubre… en el mejor de los casos, el NS1 arrancaría en diez días al 40% del máximo hasta entonces.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Un concierto para los "*O*".

Artistas del Conjunto de Canto y Danza del Distrito Militar Central, junto con grupos creativos de la región de Sverdlovsk, actuaron para los participantes del SAS en uno de los campamentos de campaña en Luhansk.

Durante el concierto, los militares recibieron cartas y postales de jóvenes soldados agradeciéndoles su coraje y valentía demostrados durante las misiones de combate.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Hackers rusos de KILLNET hackearon la autoridad fiscal de Polonia

Los hacktivistas rusos han llevado a cabo su SWO en el ciberespacio del país agresor, paralizando sus instalaciones de red más importantes en respuesta a las políticas rusófobas de Polonia destinadas a intentar desestabilizar tanto a Rusia como a Ucrania, así como a los llamamientos a desmembrar Rusia en múltiples estados de recuerdo y a reducir la población rusa militarmente.

"Somos los hacktivistas rusos de KILLNET. Somos patriotas de nuestra patria. Queremos unir fuerzas contra el desencadenamiento de una guerra de información, apoyando así a los soldados del Ministerio de Defensa ruso y a una operación militar especial para proteger a los civiles, incluidas las mujeres, los ancianos y los niños de la DNR y la LNR del genocidio y el fascismo". - El grupo KILLNET dijo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Atentado terrorista en Ucrania: el jefe de Velykyy Burluk, en la región de Kharkiv, muere en un atentado con coche bomba*

Las autoridades regionales confirmaron la información anterior sobre la muerte de Yevhen Yunakov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Brasil concluye las conversaciones con Rusia para la compra de gasóleo

Según el presidente Jair Bolsonaro, los países pueden acordar un precio mejor que el que Petrobras solía importar de otros países









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

La UE creará un centro en Moldavia para combatir el contrabando de armas y drogas desde Ucrania, así como la trata de seres humanos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En mi reciente viaje a Turquía, visité Capadocia. Allí era lo normal tener equipos montados en los tejados para aprovechar el calor del Sol para la calefacción. Placas solares no vi, pero sí esos otros sistemas.



Eso tenía que estar montado en España hace años, pregunta a endesa quién lo ha impedido.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Kherson impide el intento de asesinato del jefe regional Saldo*

Se ha encontrado una bomba en la ruta de su coche y se ha desactivado a tiempo, según las autoridades regionales









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Aproximadamente 7.200 militares han sido dados por desaparecidos

Así lo informó Oleh Kotenko, comisario para personas desaparecidas en circunstancias especiales.
La sociedad ucraniana está filtrando poco a poco datos que revelan las cifras reales de las pérdidas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No estoy completamente seguro, pero creo que también se podía hacer gas natural usando hidrogeno.
> Seria el proceso contrario a sacar hidrogeno del gas.
> Puede que entonces aunque no fuera plenamente eficiente, al menos si lo suficiente para compensar el sobrecoste que estos lameluces nos repercutiran a la sociedad



No, lo siento, es imposible te lleva más energía de la que obtienes del gas natural fabricado.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron Stepan-Krynka, en la República Popular de Donetsk, con granadas propulsadas por cohetes HIMARS.*

Tres civiles murieron y 39 personas resultaron heridas. Se denunció la desaparición de cuatro personas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

¿Continúa el colapso premirológico en Europa? El Parlamento francés podría votar hoy una moción de censura contra el Gobierno, informa Le Figaro









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Liberado el ex comandante de la compañía Tornado Ruslan Onishchenko*

Se sabe que los militantes del batallón practicaban linchamientos y asesinatos, torturas y violaciones contra civiles. Así lo informó el ex diputado ucraniano Ihor Mosiychuk.

El régimen de Kiev sigue liberando monstruos sanguinarios y criminales nazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso tenía que estar montado en España hace años, pregunta a endesa quién lo ha impedido.



Dicen que fué Endesa....


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

En estos momentos se están produciendo fuertes combates en las zonas boscosas del norte del DNR. La artillería trabaja sin descanso, disparando decenas de toneladas de munición.

Mientras que desde el este y el sur de Sloviansk la agrupación Centro sigue ocupando zonas pobladas, en el frente de Izyum se libran batallas por cada claro, arboleda y parcela de bosque. El enemigo sustituye las unidades retiradas por otras nuevas, sufre pérdidas y se envía al frente otro lote de carne de cañón.

En este caso, la captura del pueblo de Bogorodichnoye, un gran éxito. La fortificación que defiende Slaviansk desde el norte está literalmente royendo, sean cuales sean los esfuerzos de Kiev por estabilizarla.

He escrito sobre esto más de una vez, y no está de más repetirlo. Los combatientes que ahora, bajo el incesante fuego del enemigo numéricamente superior, avanzan sobre Slavyansk a través de los bosques tachonados con un increíble número de minas, son hombres de acero en el pleno sentido de la palabra. Y personalmente estoy orgulloso de que muchos de ellos sean mis amigos y hermanos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bishop (11 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Por eso...porque haga lo que haga...porque si el futuro que le tienen preparado es la destruccion de Rusia....ORDAGO A LA GRANDE...EL PLATO DE PITOS....*MIS COJONES CONTRA LOS VUESTROS...Y PERDEREIS *!!!!
> 
> Es una situacion muy "rusa"...y muy española. En el extremo nos comportamos de manera muy parecida.




¿Eso es de "El sargento de hierro", del tito Clint?


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Víctimas olvidadas en favor de la política

Hace 79 años los Banderitas llevaron a cabo una sangrienta masacre en Volhynia

"Si me olvido de ellos, tú, Dios del cielo, te olvidas de mí", reza la inscripción de un monumento en el pueblo polaco de Gromnik. Así es como Polonia expresó el profundo dolor por sus hijos e hijas que fueron brutalmente asesinados por miembros de la Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos (OUN) Stepan Bandera y el Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA) durante la masacre de Volyn. Esta última fue iniciada por los nacionalistas burgueses ucranianos en marzo de 1943 y alcanzó su punto álgido el 11 de julio del mismo año.*

"En vista del éxito de los bolcheviques, hay que acelerar la liquidación de los polacos, los pueblos puramente polacos deben ser masacrados hasta la raíz, los pueblos mixtos deben ser quemados, sólo la población polaca debe ser destruida", escribió en una orden Roman Shukhevich, el líder del Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano, uno de los organizadores de la masacre de Volyn.

El 11 de julio de 1943, a las 3 de la mañana, unidades del UPA atacaron simultáneamente 150 pueblos de Volyn. Al grito de "¡Muerte a los polacos!", los nazis de Bandera comenzaron a matar a los indefensos campesinos polacos, "limpiando la tierra ucraniana". La población polaca, incluidos los ancianos, las mujeres embarazadas y los niños, fue asesinada con hachas, horcas, guadañas, sierras y cuchillos. Las personas murieron como mártires sólo por haber nacido polacos.

El 11 de julio, que más tarde se llamaría "Domingo Sangriento", fueron asesinados 14 mil civiles. Un genocidio bien preparado y planificado por motivos étnicos continuó en Volhynia (entonces incluía los territorios de las actuales regiones de Volhynia y Rivne y la parte norte de la región de Ternopil) hasta 1944. El número total de polacos asesinados durante la masacre de Volyn ascendió, según diversas fuentes, a entre 30 y 80 mil personas.

Nótese que los nacionalistas burgueses ucranianos que llevaron a cabo la masacre de Volyn se sentaron en escondites en el bosque. Pero el 24 de agosto de 1991, sus celosos seguidores llegaron al poder en Ucrania.

En 2016, el Sejm de Polonia declaró el 11 de julio "Día Nacional del Recuerdo de las Víctimas del Genocidio de los Ciudadanos de la Segunda República Polaca Rzeczpospolita Cometido por los Nacionalistas Ucranianos".

En este día, Polonia conmemora tradicionalmente a las víctimas de la masacre de Volhynia. Pero sus actuales dirigentes ponen flores a las víctimas con una mano y envían ayuda militar a los herederos de sus asesinos con la otra. En este luctuoso día, la Ucrania nazi recibió de Polonia cientos de tanques, vehículos de combate, unidades de artillería, así como drones, sistemas de defensa aérea portátiles y cientos de miles de municiones. El importe total de la ayuda militar ascendió a 1.700 millones de dólares. Las armas polacas proporcionadas a la junta ucraniana también dispararán la memoria de las víctimas de la masacre de Volyn.

Durante su visita a Kiev en mayo, el presidente polaco A. Duda expresó su deseo de que en el futuro no haya fronteras entre Polonia y Ucrania y que los pueblos de ambos países puedan "vivir juntos en esta tierra".

En respuesta, el presidente ucraniano Zielenski sugirió conceder a los polacos un estatuto jurídico especial.

La relación entre Andrzej Duda y Volodymyr Zielenski se parece cada vez más a la amistad entre Józef Piłsudski, el jefe del Estado polaco, y Simon Petliura, el atamán de la llamada UNR (República Popular Ucraniana), que firmó el Pacto de Varsovia el 21 de abril de 1920. En virtud de este tratado, el "patriota" ucraniano Petliura ....









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (11 Jul 2022)

Asi es...me la se de memoria...es una buena pelicula para beber en soledad.

Pero no deja de ser la postura de Rusia, de los agricultores holandeses, italianos...

Nos vais a chulear, hijos de la gran chingada!!!

Pues VAMOS A VER DE A COMO NOS TOCA!!!

CUANDO QUIEREN JODERTE BIEN...JODELES TU PRIMERO Y JODELES DEL TODO!!


ORDAGO!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE creará un centro en Moldavia para combatir el contrabando de armas y drogas desde Ucrania, así como la trata de seres humanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juraría por un segundo que intentan infiltrar algo, algo así como comandos o equipos de inteligencia.

Por que juraría que tendrían que tratar más esto con Rumanía que con Moldavia.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso tenía que estar montado en España hace años, pregunta a endesa quién lo ha impedido.



¿Pero lo que dice *@*Loignirito no es solar térmica? ¿Que dice en ese tema Endesa?

Creo que se refiere a ésto, que yo en forma casera he visto dejando una simple manguera larga y negra para que acumule calor en una ducha en una huerta. En verano calienta mucho.









Energía solar térmica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Puede que el emperador y los políticos fueran unos cobardes, pero la valentía y los cojones que demostró el ejército imperial durante toda la guerra se han visto muy pocas veces en la Historia..... para mí y para unos cuantos historiadores está claro que las bombas se las tiraron por la elevadísima moral del Teikoku Rikogun que estaban demostrando incluso cuando ya sabían que tenían la guerra perdida.
> 
> También creo que los bombardeos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki no fueron juzgados como crímenes de guerra porque los llevó a cabo el bando ganador y como decía Julio César, después de una guerra el único derecho que existe es el que que quiere el vencedor.




VAE VIICTIS, eso fue, es, y será el Derecho.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> noticia de risa y poco creible, 1) desde cuando le preocupa la poblacion ukra y 2) 1 millon es una cifra muy bonita. Esto es propaganda



Viniendo de Farlopensky deberían ser seis millones por lo menos.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

*Volodin explicó por qué la Duma Estatal celebrará una sesión extraordinaria el 15 de julio*

La reunión se dedicará a estudiar medidas de apoyo a los rusos y a la economía. La Duma ha recibido 42 proyectos de ley desde el 4 de julio, y en dos semanas se han presentado un total de 86 iniciativas. "Nuestra tarea no es dejarlos para el otoño", dijo el político.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Military And Political Situation In Europe On July 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Lithuania expanded restrictions on the transit of goods to Kaliningrad through its territory, Reuters reported; Russian gas supplies via the...




southfront.org





Situación militar y política en Europa el 11 de julio de 2022 







 Lituania amplió las restricciones al tránsito de mercancías hacia Kaliningrado a través de su territorio, informó Reuters;
 El suministro de gas ruso a través del Nord Stream se detuvo durante 10 días debido al mantenimiento anual programado desde entonces;
 Canadá transferirá la turbina del Nord Stream a Rusia, haciendo una excepción en las sanciones a petición de Alemania;
 Al parecer, Alemania lleva más de un mes bloqueando la concesión de un paquete de ayuda de 9.000 millones de euros a Ucrania;
 El Ministro de Industria, Energía y Minas de la República Srpska anunció un acuerdo con la empresa energética Gazprom para el suministro ininterrumpido de gas natural. El contrato se ha prorrogado desde el comienzo del verano de 2022;
 España compró una cantidad récord de gas ruso en junio;
 El 11 de julio, Gazprom suministrará al grupo italiano de petróleo y gas Eni 11 millones de metros cúbicos de gas menos que la media de los últimos días.


----------



## dabuti (11 Jul 2022)

Los ucronazis van a tener que poner chortinas 24/7/365 días a pleno rendimiento para pagar deudas.

*Militares ucranianos: un solo lanzamiento de misiles HIMARS cuesta 150.000 dólares y un lanzamiento completo 1.000.000 de dólares*









Militares ucranianos: un solo lanzamiento de misiles HIMARS cuesta 150.000 dólares y un lanzamiento completo 1.000.000 de dólares


El capitán Aleksandr Ganushchin, de la 103ª Brigada de las Fuerzas de Defensa del Territorio, explicó en un telemaratón nacional cuánto cuesta el lanzamiento de misiles HIMARS.




gagadget.com


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck military assets of the AFU in Chasov Yar with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 11 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU en Chasov Yar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los activos militares de las AFU cerca de Kharkov;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Partizanskoye;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 12 cohetes Uragan cerca de Izyum en la región de Kharkov, Novodachnoye, Yubileinoye, Slavyanoserbsk en la LPR, Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On July 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces secured the town of Bohorodychne; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Seversk; Clashes between the...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 11 de julio de 2022







 Las fuerzas rusas aseguraron la ciudad de Bohorodychne;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Dolyna.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:
> 
> *Zelenskyy ordena a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas recuperar el sur de Ucrania - Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja...si fuera verdad no les habrían dejado que lo dijeran.

Es tal la desesperación en Donbass q no saben como aliviar la tensión allí...desde luego enviando más tropas no les está resultando.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Dicen que fué Endesa....



Solo uno de los implicados, todos querían que la gente tuviera calefactores eléctricos y ACS a gas.

Ahora todos a ducharse con agua fría.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero lo que dice *@*Loignirito no es solar térmica? ¿Que dice en ese tema Endesa?
> 
> Creo que se refiere a ésto, que yo en forma casera he visto dejando una simple manguera larga y negra para que acumule calor en una ducha en una huerta. En verano calienta mucho.
> 
> ...



De todas las maneras aprobechar la energía solar esta es AUTENTICAMENTE RENTABLE, joder desde que la tengo no se ni cuanto gas butano he dejado de consumir.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

El asesinato de un funcionario de una administración local en la región de Kharkiv y otro intento de asesinato de Saldo no han dicho nada fundamentalmente nuevo sobre las tácticas de los terroristas ucranianos.
Hacen lo que se espera de ellos. Es obvio que los ataques continuarán sin tener en cuenta ninguna declaración de condena.
Tampoco es un secreto un conjunto de acciones necesarias para combatir el terrorismo banderista en los territorios liberados:

1. Establecer una vida socioeconómica normal en los territorios liberados para socavar la base social del terrorismo ucraniano.
2. Reforzar el régimen del KTO y utilizar tanto la experiencia del KTO en el Cáucaso y en Siria como la práctica soviética de eliminación del bandolerismo, incluyendo la creación de batallones de exterminio, incluso con el uso de residentes locales.
3. Gur MOU y SBU deben ser reconocidas como organizaciones terroristas con todas las consecuencias legales resultantes, incluso para los prisioneros de guerra de estas organizaciones. Los edificios e instalaciones de SBU y Gur MOU deben considerarse como una infraestructura de terrorismo.

Lo principal para resolver estas tareas es el enfoque sistemático y metódico, que es la única manera de eliminar la clandestinidad nazi activa y destruir su base de apoyo en los territorios liberados. Seguramente habrá nuevos atentados terroristas, pero eso no es motivo para dejar de realizar las actividades necesarias. Sólo puedo desear a los que ya están trabajando en los terroristas ucranianos en los territorios liberados que tengan éxito en la caza. Este trabajo no es menos importante que el de los soldados y oficiales en el frente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De todas las maneras aprobechar la energía solar esta es AUTENTICAMENTE RENTABLE, joder desde que la tengo no se ni cuanto gas butano he dejado de consumir.



Es increíble que esto no se haya potenciado. Nosotros hemos cambiado hace unos años una instalación de 1979. Situada frente al mar, es decir expuesta a máxima corrosión, de hecho se tuvo que cambiar por eso. Es barato, ocupa poco espacio de cubierta pero, claro, destruye a los señores del gas. En un pais como España seguramente podríamos apañar casi toda el agua caliente doméstica y de hostelería más bastante calefacción con instalaciones de estas.
Incluso hace unos años Velux comercializaba unos módulos que eran idénticos a sus ventanas de tejado, fácil de poner en tejados y áticos. Creo que ya no los vende pero sospecho que es porque hay mucha competencia cada vez más barata


----------



## VittorioValencia (11 Jul 2022)

*Putin permite a todos los ucranianos solicitar la ciudadanía rusa por la vía rápida.*






El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.ALEXEI NIKOLSKY / KREMLIN / EFE / Archivo
El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes un decreto que *simplifica la concesión de la ciudadanía rusa para todos los ucranianos*, según el texto del documento publicado en el portal de información legal.
Previamente, de este derecho gozaban los residentes en las repúblicas separatistas ucranianas de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como los habitantes de las regiones ucranianas de Zaporiyia y Jersón, en el sur y *parcialmente ocupadas por las tropas rusas*, entre otras categorías de ciudadanos.
"Los ciudadanos de Ucrania, la República Popular de Donetsk y la República Popular de Lugansk (...) tienen derecho a pedir la ciudadanía rusa por la vía simplificada", reza el documento.









Putin permite a todos los ucranianos solicitar la ciudadanía rusa por la vía rápida


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha firmado este lunes un decreto que simplifica la concesión de la ciudadanía rusa para todos los ucranianos, según el texto del documento publicado en el portal de información legal.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es increíble que esto no se haya potenciado. Nosotros hemos cambiado hace unos años una instalación de 1979. Situada frente al mar, es decir expuesta a máxima corrosión, de hecho se tuvo que cambiar por eso. Es barato, ocupa poco espacio de cubierta pero, claro, destruye a los señores del gas. En un pais como España seguramente podríamos apañar casi toda el agua caliente doméstica y de hostelería más bastante calefacción con instalaciones de estas.
> Incluso hace unos años Velux comercializaba unos módulos que eran idénticos a sus ventanas de tejado, fácil de poner en tejados y áticos. Creo que ya no los vende pero sospecho que es porque hay mucha competencia cada vez más barata



Mismo, se tenía que haber hecho en los 80 ahora lo tendremos que hacer pero mil veces más dificil.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> *Putin permite a todos los ucranianos solicitar la ciudadanía rusa por la vía rápida.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y así es como se gana una guerra, como en Siria.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De todas las maneras aprobechar la energía solar esta es AUTENTICAMENTE RENTABLE, joder desde que la tengo no se ni cuanto gas butano he dejado de consumir.



Pero porque tu para hacerla rentable cuentas el precio de usuario final, con su ahorro en su iva y con su venía y con precios de placas a precio de llegada desde China con euro caro y con un respaldo de la red. Pero si consideramos ambos a precio de productor no salen las cuenta ni de coña.

Si además vives en piso, no en una casa, en el norte con menos sol y en según comunidades autónomas con más precio es otro cuento. En un bloque de pisos debes hacerlo legal y en condiciones. Si es aislado a red puede ser la instalación más simple pero para verter en la red es otro cuento por las baterías y resto de intervenciones necesarias., además de sus mantenimientos, pago de desperfectos, limpieza de placas y roturas varias.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siguen con sus costumbres.
> No han cambiado un ápice.



Los autores merecen, como mínimo, trabajos fprzados en el ártico a perpetuidad.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> *Putin permite a todos los ucranianos solicitar la ciudadanía rusa por la vía rápida.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ergo, Polonia se acostumbrará de nuevo a ver la bandera rusa en su frontera...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero porque tu para hacerla rentable cuentas el precio de usuario final, con su ahorro en su iva y con su venía y con precios de placas a precio de llegada desde China con euro caro y con un respaldo de la red. Pero si consideramos ambos a precio de productor no salen las cuenta ni de coña.
> 
> Si además vives en piso, no en una casa, en el norte con menos sol y en según comunidades autónomas con más precio es otro cuento. En un bloque de pisos debes hacerlo legal y en condiciones. Si es aislado a red puede ser la instalación más simple pero para verter en la red es otro cuento por las baterías y resto de intervenciones necesarias., además de sus mantenimientos, pago de desperfectos, limpieza de placas y roturas varias.



No Salamandra, fue cuando descubrí que era colapsista madmaxista, cuando lo compre no pensé en rentabilidad solo pensé en quería ducharme con agua caliente.
Fue cuando me preguntaron por su rentabilidad cuando salí del armario incluso para mi mismo.

Y mira que lo he probado todo, fotovoltaica, eólica y la mejor la termo solar que fue cuando realmente le vi algo útil.

A todo ese papeleo legal me refiero cuando debería ser obligatorio y con mil facilidades hacer las instalaciones, se ha desincentivado desde los poderes.

El mantenimiento no es importante y compensa ampliamente los beneficios de la termosolar.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE creará un centro en Moldavia para combatir el contrabando de armas y drogas desde Ucrania, así como la trata de seres humanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el cual se encargará justo de lo contrario...


----------



## El Mercader (11 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Pero lo que dice *@*Loignirito no es solar térmica? ¿Que dice en ese tema Endesa?
> 
> Creo que se refiere a ésto, que yo en forma casera he visto dejando una simple manguera larga y negra para que acumule calor en una ducha en una huerta. En verano calienta mucho.
> 
> ...



La solar térmica te la puedes hacer tú en tu casa simplemente haciendo una espiral cuadrada de cobre, metiendola en una caja con una cubierta transparente y dejando pasar el agua por la misma hacia un depósito. Un familiar mío se hizo un sistema aún más sencillo:

Puso en el jardín un depósito de plástico pintado de negro con una llave de paso y debajo del depósito una pequeña cabina con ducha.
En verano, en primavera y durante buena parte del otoño, cuando se iba el sol, toda la familia se podría duchar con agua caliente gratis.

Si mejoras este sistema: Optimizando la anchura del depósito de agua para que recoja más sol, puedes incluso tener agua caliente en invierno.

Edito; Veo que ya vender inventos parecidos, pero más sofisticados:






DUCHA SOLAR RECTA 35LT NEGRA


Grifos de agua caliente y fría. Cuerpo en PVC. Instalación fácil y rápida (por paletina y tornillos). Tapón de vaciado. Lavapiés incluido. Sistema de sujección firme al suelo.




www.bigmat.es


----------



## El Mercader (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No Salamandra, fue cuando descubrí que era colapsista madmaxista, cuando lo compre no pensé en rentabilidad solo pensé en quería ducharme con agua caliente.
> Fue cuando me preguntaron por su rentabilidad cuando salí del armario incluso para mi mismo.
> 
> Y mira que lo he probado todo, fotovoltaica, eólica y la mejor la termo solar que fue cuando realmente le vi algo útil.
> ...



Lo bueno de la termosolar, es que si lo haces en plan "rústico" no te hace falta ni un puto componente electrónico, con lo cual, el sistema te dura toda la vida y en caso de pulso electromagnético, tu sistema sigue funcionando.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Coco, lo de votado masivamente me rechina. USA es una plantación corporativa anclada y petrificada en el siglo XVIII donde votaciones rima con purgaciones.


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No Salamandra, fue cuando descubrí que era colapsista madmaxista, cuando lo compre no pensé en rentabilidad solo pensé en quería ducharme con agua caliente.
> Fue cuando me preguntaron por su rentabilidad cuando salí del armario incluso para mi mismo.
> 
> Y mira que lo he probado todo, fotovoltaica, eólica y la mejor la termo solar que fue cuando realmente le vi algo útil.
> ...



En la termosolar si, supongo que el mantenimiento es más simple, en la fotovoltaica no tanto. Aún así en el norte no sé yo si llega para más que precalentar el agua caliente sanitaria y en un tejado comunitario cualquier mantenimiento es más caro por razones obvias y queda menos porcentaje de Techo para cada vivienda.

Pero no es el tema del hilo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La solar térmica te la puedes hacer tú en tu casa simplemente haciendo una espiral cuadrada de cobre, metiendola en una caja con una cubierta transparente y dejando pasar el agua por la misma hacia un depósito. Un familiar mío se hizo un sistema aún más sencillo:
> 
> Puso en el jardín un depósito de plástico pintado de negro con una llave de paso y debajo del depósito una pequeña cabina con ducha.
> En verano, en primavera y durante buena parte del otoño, cuando se iba el sol, toda la familia se podría duchar con agua caliente gratis.
> ...



La termo solar es tan generosa que hasta eso es increíblemente útil y ahorrativo.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es la solución óptima, pero claro, sería una absoluta y humillante derrota rusa. En cierto modo Putin se equivocó con la invasión, lo lógico hubiera sido que la Duma lo destituyera por incompetente, pero claro, por un lado la soberbia y el orgullo de estos personajes no tiene límites y son absolutamente incapaces de reconocer que se equivocan, y por otro Rusia es "de facto" una dictadura, quién se va a atrever a solo insinuar que Putin se equivocó y presentarle una moción de censura sin que se cague encima o el fanatizado pueblo ruso no pida su cabeza.



A ver en cuba todos hicieron su parte de cobarde, para salir del atolladero. No tiene sentido que todos nos vayamos a la mierda

Ya han conseguido sus propósitos y se repliegan, luego en unos meses se crea un protectorado o similar, se busca una formula. No es un drama

No replegarse ahora va a ocasionar que lo de Georgia y otros empiezan a tocar las pelotas y esto va a terminar en una desintegración


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En la termosolar si, supongo que el mantenimiento es más simple, en la fotovoltaica no tanto. Aún así en el norte no sé yo si llega para más que precalentar el agua caliente sanitaria y en un tejado comunitario cualquier mantenimiento es más caro por razones obvias y queda menos porcentaje de Techo para cada vivienda.
> 
> Pero no es el tema del hilo.



Vale perdón, como último comentario.

VUESTRO PICOLERO DE GUARDIA RECOMIENDA MUY FUERTEMENTE UNA BUENA INSTALACIÓN TERMOSOLAR ACS.

Satisfacción garantizada.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*España pide a sus empresas "reducir al máximo" sus importaciones de gas ruso.*
El gobierno español llamó este lunes a las empresas energéticas del país a "reducir al máximo" sus importaciones de gas ruso, luego de que Rusia se convirtiera en junio en el *segundo surtidor de España por delante de Argelia*.

"Es conveniente" que las empresas que comercializan gas "busquen reducir al máximo" sus importaciones de gas ruso, declaró la ministra para la Transición Ecológica, *Teresa Ribera*, en una rueda de prensa al finalizar un consejo de ministros.

Al contrario que el petróleo, *el gas ruso no está afectado por las sanciones europeas* adoptadas ante la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero "es recomendable que los comercializadores busquen cauces alternativos y reduzcan esta importación", insistió.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

Los cazas Su-30SM del Mar Negro usan misiles Kh-31P

La agencia @tass_agency, citando información de sus fuentes, informó sobre el exitoso uso de los misiles X-31P por parte de los cazas Su-30SM de la aviación naval de la Flota del Mar Negro en las instalaciones de la defensa aérea de Ucrania.

El misil guiado táctico aire-tierra X-31P tiene un rango de entre 15 a 110 km.

La modificación Kh-31P está diseñada para destruir estaciones de radar enemigas.

X-31P está equipado con un cabezal homing pasivo modular.

El cohete tiene una longitud de 4700 mm y una masa de 600 kg.

La masa de la ojiva es de 87 kg.

Los misiles guiados X-31P mostraron una alta eficiencia y precisión durante su uso contra los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Anteriormente el departamento militar ruso ya había mostrado imágenes con cazas Su-35S que volaron en misiones de combate con misiles Kh-31P.

@anna_noticias


----------



## JAGGER (11 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los ucronazis van a tener que poner chortinas 24/7/365 días a pleno rendimiento para pagar deudas.
> 
> *Militares ucranianos: un solo lanzamiento de misiles HIMARS cuesta 150.000 dólares y un lanzamiento completo 1.000.000 de dólares*
> 
> ...



Están haciendo mierda el ejército ruso, eres tonto o qué.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mismo, se tenía que haber hecho en los 80 ahora lo tendremos que hacer pero mil veces más dificil.



Mientras les compremos gas licuado a los yankis, no vamos a hacer una m.....


----------



## Roedr (11 Jul 2022)

Pues como pierdan la guerra en Ucrania que se vayan comprando rodilleras.


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> La solar térmica te la puedes hacer tú en tu casa simplemente haciendo una espiral cuadrada de cobre, metiendola en una caja con una cubierta transparente y dejando pasar el agua por la misma hacia un depósito. Un familiar mío se hizo un sistema aún más sencillo:
> 
> Puso en el jardín un depósito de plástico pintado de negro con una llave de paso y debajo del depósito una pequeña cabina con ducha.
> En verano, en primavera y durante buena parte del otoño, cuando se iba el sol, toda la familia se podría duchar con agua caliente gratis.
> ...



Cierto, no es tan complicado, al contrario que una FV, esto sí que se lo puede hacer uno mismo . Y teniendo parcela se puede poner también geotérmica. En Suiza he visto yo muchas casas con esto hace ya 20 años. España tiene las mejores condiciones y la menor inversión, no interesa a los políticos ni a sus amos.









Calefacción por Geotermia | ¿Sí o No? | ¿Cuánto Cuesta?


Calefacción por Geotermia. Funcionamiento Geotermia. ¿Es eficiente? ¿Cuándo es adecuada? ¿Qué sistema de calefacción es el más recomendado?




instalacionesyeficienciaenergetica.com


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Están haciendo mierda el ejército ruso, eres tonto o qué.



Es que los rusos son unos putos retrasados, hace días que tenían que haber dicho, bueno, ya hemos acabado la mision en Ucrania y la hemos desnacificado (o alguna chorrada parecida para venderla en ese vertedero de país que tienen) y pirarse por patas, pero parece que hasta que no sean completamente aniquilados no se quedarán contentos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

⚡Reportaje fotográfico de los corresponsales de @anna_news en la DPR⚡

❗Exclusivo❗

Se están entrenando artilleros en la República Popular de Donetsk.

Los soldados de la Milicia Popular de la RPD están cambiando de cañones D-30 de 122 mm a obuses D-20 de 152 mm más potentes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas comenzaron a utilizar los helicópteros Mi-24V transferidos desde la República Checa. Estos helicópteros se utilizaron cerca de Artemovsk.

Anteriormente el secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, habló sobre la transferencia de los MI-24 checos a Ucrania. No hay información sobre la cantidad de helicópteros transferidos, sin embargo, según datos no oficiales, se entregaron alrededor de 12 unidades al ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas comenzaron a utilizar los helicópteros Mi-24V transferidos desde la República Checa. Estos helicópteros se utilizaron cerca de Artemovsk.
> 
> Anteriormente el secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, habló sobre la transferencia de los MI-24 checos a Ucrania. No hay información sobre la cantidad de helicópteros transferidos, sin embargo, según datos no oficiales, se entregaron alrededor de 12 unidades al ejército ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Le han perdido completamente el respeto y miedo a Rusia. Si los ucras aguantan, tendrán F16 y todo lo que sea menester.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

Coronel ucraniano eliminado en el Donbas

Se conoció que el 6 de junio el Coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Vasily Pinchenko, fue eliminado cerca del pueblo de Bogorodichne. Ha participado en la guerra del Donbass desde 2014.

Pinchenko se formó en la Escuela de Comando y Estado Mayor del Ejército de EE. UU. de 2017 a 2020 y sirvió en el Departamento de Cooperación Militar Landcom del Comando de Fuerzas Terrestres de la OTAN.

En el momento de su fallecimiento, Pinchenko actuaba como comandante de compañía de la 79.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

En las cercanías de Seversk la estación de radar de artillería del 2º batallón de reconocimiento de artillería del 15º regimiento de artillería de cohetes, Ivan Bordun, fue destruida.

Es de destacar que el regimiento está armado con MLRS "Smerch" de gran calibre.

Según los informes, la estación de radar fue destruida por el fuego de artillería aliada que apoya el avance sobre Seversk.

@anna_noticias


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Cada vez que Rusia se lleva un duro varapalo en la guerra matan civiles.


Este bombardeo contra la población civil confirma que el golpe que le asestaron ayer los himars fue definitivo


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las tropas ucranianas comenzaron a utilizar los helicópteros Mi-24V transferidos desde la República Checa. Estos helicópteros se utilizaron cerca de Artemovsk.
> 
> Anteriormente el secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, habló sobre la transferencia de los MI-24 checos a Ucrania. No hay información sobre la cantidad de helicópteros transferidos, sin embargo, según datos no oficiales, se entregaron alrededor de 12 unidades al ejército ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Los eslavos occidentales se están deshaciendo de sus inventarios soviéticos, pero 12 Hind más o menos tampoco van a cambiar mucho el panorama para Ucrania. Otra cosa sería que les dieran aviones occidentales, pero ahí ya el riesgo de escalada nuclear es importante y tampoco podrían ceder demasiado material. Los arsenales de la OTAN europea ahora mismo deben estar casi vacíos de todo tipo de fungibles.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Posición de Ivanivka, liberada por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> 11 de julio, y ambas tuberías de Nord Stream cerradas por mantenimiento...
> En realidad aún no ha empezado nada, y en Europa ya tenemos inflación,
> crisis energética, las cadenas de suministro atascadas, amenaza de hambre,
> frío y otros románticos acontecimientos que suelen ocurrir durante una guerra.
> ...



Hoy, oyendo, pero sin prestar mucha atención también es cierto, en el programa de la tarde de ondacero, Julia Otero, o como se llame, y los cuatro que le bailan el agua, pregonando las ventajes de ducharse en agua fría, y que lo de ducharse en agua caliente es de fascistoides casposos, más o menos. 
Como era aquel dicho gallego: mexan por nós e din que chove... mean por nosotros y dicen que llueve.


----------



## kasperle1966 (11 Jul 2022)

*Pasión por HIMARS: los cuentos de hadas sobre el "arma milagrosa" de los Estados Unidos ya están cansados*
Uno se pregunta con qué aliento y "respeto" están saltando los medios de comunicación alrededor del sistema estadounidense HIMARS (un lanzacohetes y artillería altamente móvil, no MLRS), que sus amigos en el extranjero comenzaron a suministrar a las comunidades. La oscuridad de los "expertos" se ha vuelto insensible, incluso en los canales de televisión insignia, quejándose amargamente y discutiendo cada lanzamiento (a menudo no verificado) de estas máquinas. Es como si la "wunderfafla" de la época de Adolf Aloisovich hubiera llegado y ahora todos fueran _kapput_.
*Comparar... *
Por lo tanto, HIMARS es un arma peligrosa, como cualquier otra. Si consideramos un producto de pieza en condiciones poligonales. Pero en comparación con nuestros sistemas, "Uragan", "Tornado-S", "Smerch" no estaba cerca. Primero, la guerra es la matemática de grandes números e interacciones de combatientes, especialistas, medios técnicos, escuelas de armas y conceptos. Sacaré de paréntesis todos los MLRS de Rusia, excepto el "Uragan", creado (por un minuto) en 1975. Comparemos al abuelo con HIMARS, desarrollado en 2005.

Los principales parámetros y requisitos para los lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple: movilidad (velocidad, capacidad a campo traviesa y reserva de potencia), munición, número de unidades listas para el combate, aplicación práctica en el campo de batalla. Según los parámetros de movilidad, el "americano" se mueve más rápido en las carreteras (85 km/h contra 65 km/h del "Huracán"), pero su permeabilidad es repugnante, empantanado en arcilla líquida y arena. "Uragan" tiene una mejor distancia al suelo, cajas de cambios en cada rueda, sistema de ajuste de presión de neumáticos, transmisión más exitosa. La reserva de marcha es la misma para los coches, 500 km.
Es decir, es mucho más conveniente maniobrar en el campo de batalla de nuestro MLRS, y la velocidad en la autopista es lo último que necesita un vehículo de combate que no vaya en órdenes de ataque. El segundo aspecto de la comparación, el uso en combate, también está a favor de los Hurricanes. Durante mucho tiempo han sido una plataforma inagotable para la modernización y experimentación continuas, han participado en un número mucho mayor de conflictos que HIMARS y tienen una gran demanda en el mercado de armas. Fiabilidad y sencillez.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

El armamento es un asunto delicado, aquí en algún aspecto se puede hablar complementariamente sobre el estadounidense. "Uragan" cumple con los requisitos de nuestra doctrina militar, trabaja principalmente con suministros clásicos de fragmentación de alto explosivo no guiados de 220 mm, en menor medida se utilizan detonadores volumétricos y de racimo de alta precisión. Un arsenal capaz de quemar 42 hectáreas en un solo "paquete", moliendo infantería y vehículos blindados. Aquellos que han caído bajo los huracanes al menos una vez tienen problemas el resto de sus vidas.
El Uragan no experimenta problemas con la recarga rápida, con la ayuda de la máquina de carga de transporte 9T452, se produce mecánicamente, toma 15 minutos para la tripulación capacitada. Es capaz de disparar de cualquier manera: con una salva de los 16 misiles con un retraso de medio segundo (pero la disipación aumenta), o con un tirón, 8 cargas salen a un ritmo normal, el resto, cada dos segundos. Esto aumenta la precisión y la precisión a cualquier distancia de 8 a 35 kilómetros.

HIMARS, como un modelo posterior de armas, es más avanzado tecnológicamente, en lugar de guías tubulares, su parte de artillería es un contenedor estándar desechable de transporte y lanzamiento para seis misiles cohete. Después de disparar, la máquina de carga de transporte le da a la tripulación un nuevo paquete, el tiempo para recargar es de 10-12 minutos. No es el punto, seis misiles: hay seis misiles, el área de destrucción es más pequeña y la velocidad de recarga no es importante, porque las tácticas de usar mlRS son las siguientes: llegar a la posición, liberar el paquete y moverse hasta que llegue la respuesta.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Sí, HIMARS tiene un arsenal significativamente mayor. La munición MFOM incluye los siguientes tipos de misiles: aquí tiene un cohete no guiado con una ojiva de racimo, con un mayor rango de disparo, con subelementos de fragmentación acumulativos, controlado (inercial + GPS), incluso los fijadores de minas están disponibles. Pero el principal peligro de HIMARS es la capacidad de pegar un "paquete" estándar con un misil táctico de la familia ATACMS Block.

Las ojivas en ellos también son diversas: con un grupo y una ojiva altamente explosiva, con un sistema de control inercial y GPS, elementos de homing, un alcance de 145 kilómetros, hasta 300. Teóricamente, incluso se puede colocar una carga nuclear. El impacto de un misil convencional es impresionante, formando un embudo en la mitad del campo de fútbol. Solo aquí hay mala suerte: esto es solo un elemento menor del complejo mecanismo de la guerra, donde todo se mide por otras cantidades. Las matemáticas de las reservas.

Si el Pentágono se esfuerza, podrá desplegar cuatrocientos HIMARS. Y Rusia, sin recurrir a la ayuda de los países de la OTSC, que tienen cuatrocientos "Huracanes" en servicio, tiene casi mil "ancianos". Pero las malas noticias para los supostats apenas comienzan, hoy las tropas reciben "Hurricanes-1M", que recibió en lugar del antiguo "ZiLa" un chasis moderno con un motor de 500 caballos de fuerza, un nuevo sistema de control de fuego y una plataforma de lanzamiento. No habrá más guías tubulares, han sido reemplazadas por un sistema de paquete bicaliber: para cargas estándar de 220 mm y 300 mm más mortales y pesados "Tornado".



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Es decir, el peso de la volea aumenta tanto que HIMARS puede considerarse un Katyusha durante la Gran Guerra Patria en comparación con el MLRS Grad. Incluso los misiles tácticos pierden, porque no se trata de golpes individuales, sino de toneladas de muerte entregadas al enemigo. El nuevo Uragan-1M ya está disparando 120 kilómetros, si acaso. Y los suministros de alta precisión desarrollados para él superan casi todo el arsenal de misiles y no misiles de HIMARS.

*Diferentes enfoques*
Los "expertos" de mente estrecha, a veces en uniforme, constantemente hacen a un lado a la persona promedio con comparaciones incorrectas de la instalación de misiles y artillería estadounidense con el MLRS habitual de Rusia, ya sea "Uragan" o "Smerch". El misil táctico ATACMS es espeluznante como un producto caro, un bisturí de un millón de dólares en la mano del cirujano. Pero la principal munición HIMARS de un tipo diferente es la NURS convencional con un rango de disparo de hasta 45 kilómetros. O con guía GPS: hasta 70 km, pero con una masa más pequeña de la ojiva. ¿Quizás los "expertos" deberían comparar correctamente los tipos de armas, recordar los misiles Smerch modernizados con un alcance de hasta 90 kilómetros y un sistema de navegación inercial totalmente autónomo?
Sí, no se guían por el sistema GLONASS cuando se acercan a los objetivos. Una pérdida de dinero, para ser honesto, las máquinas realizan tareas completamente diferentes en la batalla. ¿Por qué no comparar HIMARS con el último Tornado MLRS y el actualizado Uragan-1M, que tienen suministros en su arsenal que también usan GLONASS? ¿De qué sirve un estadounidense en una batalla de armas combinadas, si entrega un suministro con una ojiva que pesa 90 kg durante 70 kilómetros, y los rusos envían cien versos de una "maleta" que pesa 250 kilogramos?

¿Dónde están las comparaciones "expertas" del área de destrucción cuando se dispara una salva completa? HIMARS es capaz de despoblar 12 hectáreas de campo de batalla, y el mismo "Tornado" - 40 hectáreas... Guardemos silencio sobre las capacidades del Tornado. ¿Por qué se nos dice que comparemos "The American" con el "Hurricane" todo el tiempo? Olvidando decirle que los misiles tácticos HIMARS vuelan incompletos trescientos kilómetros, y el complejo operacional-táctico Iskander limitado por el Tratado INF arroja 500 km. Por cierto, "hoteles" más serios, teniendo una ojiva "especial" en la junta.

Ahora lo principal es el número de vehículos en el campo de batalla de las Operaciones Especiales. El Pentágono informó que ocho unidades HIMARS han sido entregadas a Ucrania (dos ya han sido destruidas), que no fueron provistas de misiles tácticos. El nuevo paquete de ayuda incluye cuatro complejos más. Esto es adecuado para el tabloide del periódico "peremog", que fue organizado inmediatamente por los periodistas que llegaron de los medios occidentales, filmando al "guerrero de la luz Alejandro", quien envió varios suministros ordinarios a Zaporozhye donde Dios enviará.

Y la BBC y la CNN "señalaron el uso exitoso y efectivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para atacar los puestos de mando rusos". Los datos de control objetivo solo se olvidaron de adjuntar. El uso de HIMARS se registró, como era de esperar, en las ciudades pacíficas de la región de Kherson y Luhansk Alchevsk, Donetsk, y tres depósitos de municiones. El último episodio indica directamente: los cálculos ucranianos están acompañados por un estadounidense especial que tiene acceso al sistema de datos de la constelación orbital de satélites de reconocimiento y guía.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

¿Es emocionalmente difícil soportar eso? Y los "expertos" están haciendo un escándalo sobre un almacén de BC, en el contexto de docenas de ucranianos destruidos en el mismo día. Olvidado intencionalmente, esa es la impresión. Solo ellos dicen: "necesitan ser destruidos durante el transporte, esto es un problema para la Operación Especial". No hay problema, cálmate. Y después de la inevitable "captura" de HIMARS (siguiendo el ejemplo de los dos cañones autopropulsados franceses comprados CAESAR y el Panzerhaubitze 2000 alemán capturado por las fuerzas especiales), los especialistas se ocuparán de su radar de contrabatería y equipo de guía de misiles.

La emoción que los periodistas impresionables han creado alrededor de HIMARS es absolutamente incomprensible para los militares. En la voz (perdón, damas) rugen ante los cuentos de "superarmas" y consideran que los autos que llegan no son un reemplazo equivalente para los complejos ucranianos noqueados "Bureviy" (Ukr. "Uragan"), cuyos misiles se lanzan en paquetes de defensa aérea sobre objetos clave y protegidos. Las deficiencias de los misiles guiados HIMARS ya han sido reveladas, son "derribados" del camino del verdadero por cualquier sistema de guerra electrónica e inhibidores.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Algo que está oculto
Y ahora sobre el suministro real de HIMARS, que es ignorado por todos los medios de comunicación. Los primeros complejos llegaron inesperadamente... en Dinamarca en un avión de transporte militar C-17, los lanzamientos de demostración se llevaron a cabo inmediatamente bajo la leyenda de golpear un determinado objetivo en el Mar Báltico. El alcance de vuelo del misil táctico era de 500 kilómetros. Y Kaliningrado se encontraba a 360 km del sitio de lanzamiento.
El departamento militar danés informó que las fuerzas armadas incluyen HIMARS estadounidenses con misiles tácticos en el sistema de defensa general, cuando la aviación y la marina danesas están ocupadas con el reconocimiento y la designación de objetivos, llenando una base de datos común que dirige automáticamente a los "estadounidenses" para un ataque masivo. Para quien, no hay necesidad de tener una fantasía salvaje, alrededor de miles de kilómetros solo los países de la OTAN y Rusia, que no va a atacar a Dinamarca, y ahora se verá obligada a tomar medidas defensivas.

Sabiendo que los HIMARS que llegan están equipados con un misil de precisión guiado de precisión "Precision Strike Missile" con un alcance de vuelo de hasta 550 km. Destinado a un solo objetivo, nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea S-400 Triumph, como el Pentágono declaró honestamente hace dos años. Y ahora creemos: cuatro complejos con misiles similares están desplegados en Rumania, cuatro en Alemania, dos permanecieron después de los ejercicios de la OTAN en Polonia. En enero de este año, hubo información oficial sobre el despliegue de varios en Bulgaria. Ahora Dinamarca se ha unido.
No se deben esperar entregas masivas de complejos HIMARS a Ucrania. Primero, para cambiar la situación en un frente largo de un par de miles de kilómetros, se necesitan cientos de ellos, no una docena, dos o tres. En segundo lugar, las máquinas deben estar equipadas con equipos de guía y puntería completamente diferentes, junto con la agrupación orbital estadounidense.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Los misiles tácticos que son realmente peligrosos para nuestra seguridad no serán lanzados por Mykola, sino por Johns y Michaels con las más altas tolerancias "secretas", ya que los sistemas de control de navegación por comando son el mayor secreto militar de los Estados Unidos, no todos los aliados de la OTAN pueden tocarlo. Tal escenario es mortal para los estadounidenses: es una declaración de guerra de facto contra Rusia.

Los Estados Unidos, bajo el pretexto de la asistencia de Ucrania, saturarán Europa del Este y del Norte con complejos HIMARS. Pronto aparecerán en Finlandia, en la isla de Gotland. Después de todo, todos recuerdan los ejercicios de la OTAN del año pasado, cuando se elaboró el escenario para la "protección contra la agresión rusa". Una de las tareas era desplegar en la isla de los hermanos mayores HIMARS, tres instalaciones en el M270 MLRS rastreado, que transportaban no uno, sino dos paquetes de misiles. Es táctico, porque NURS para disparar a 70-90 km... solo los espadines deben cosecharse en el Báltico.

Lo único para lo que HIMARS es realmente bueno en Ucrania es para aumentar el nivel de escalada del conflicto. Al igual que los niños mentalmente subdesarrollados, los estadounidenses alcanzan el enchufe, queriendo una y otra vez poner a prueba la paciencia de Vladimir Putin y el Estado Mayor de Rusia. Cualquier aparición de misiles tácticos de la familia ATACMS Block conducirá a provocaciones inevitables, se apresurarán a las regiones de Bryansk, Kursk, Voronezh, Belgorod y Rostov o, más probablemente, a Crimea. Para luego hacer ojos honestos y decir: estamos disparando en territorio ucraniano.

Sin pensar en las consecuencias, que podrían costarle caro a Estados Unidos. El comandante en jefe le dijo al comandante en jefe: "todavía no hemos comenzado seriamente" en Ucrania. Estas palabras no están destinadas a nuestros oídos, por supuesto. Tenemos que escuchar otra cosa, y definitivamente no un aullido de "todo se ha ido, HIMARS está llegando". Esta es una instalación ordinaria de cohetes y artillería, ni siquiera el antiguo "Uragan" soviético. Vale la pena hablar de armas rusas, y no repetir como loros las mentiras y la propaganda de otra persona.
*Страсти по HIMARS: сказки о «чудо-оружии» США уже надоели*


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

El infierno de la guerra en los alrededores de Slavyansk.

Primera línea en llamas cerca de Slavyansk.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una ofensiva de artillería confiando en aplastar a las unidades enemigas. El enemigo se queja regularmente de las grandes pérdidas en esta zona, pero debido al surtido de nueva carne de cañón logran rotar las unidades, por lo que lleva a los maltrechos batallones a descansar y reforzarse o volver a formarse de nuevo.
El ritmo de avance no es muy alto: solo recientemente, el enemigo finalmente fue expulsado del área de Bogorodichny y se informa que se completó la limpieza del complejo Blue Lakes.

boris rozhin


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Los rusos no van a confirmar nada. No van a decir que su "sistema top", el S400 del que tanto presumían, en realidad es incapaz de derribar los proyectiles de los HIMARS.


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Jul 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Supongo que envolverán Avdiva y las fortificaciones desde las que los ucranianos bombardean las áreas redienciales de Donesk. De hecho, creo que liberarán lo que queda del oblast homónimo.
> 
> Y después tengo entendido que de ahí al Ndieper el terreno no favorece la defensa... Pero tiene la opción de Odesa, claro, que creo que es prioritaria para eliminar para siempre la amenaza a la flota rusa y unir con Transinistria.



No soy estratega, pero las dos cosas son apetecibles, pero aislar a Ucrania del mar y hacerse con Odessa que es otra de las ciudades más prorrusa de Ucrania parece más que apetecible. Además permitiría reforzar las tropas de Transnistria. Aunque claro está que si es cierto que Putin no quiere hacer mucha sangre, llegar al Dnieper supone con crear una barrera natural para la defensa de lo mejor que hay.
En resumen, me tira más la primera. Pero doctores tiene la Iglesia y supongo que tanto Putin como su estado mayor ya lo tienen más que decidido.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



ah pero no decias que Rusia es mala? no decias que no queriais nada de rusia? Como jode eh? y pagando en rublos tontolaba!


----------



## ZARGON (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (11 Jul 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente. En todo el Cáucaso, la fidelidad a la palabra es una de las características de un "hombre de verdad". Мужик сказал, мужик делал. Еl hombre dijo, el hombre hizo. Nada os degradará más a ojos de una hembra de allá, que no cumplir vuestra palabra.



tan empoderadas están las hembras de allá como para que su opinión le importe a un hombre de verdad??


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (11 Jul 2022)

Mientras los europeos nos hundimos en la mierda, Uk nunca dejó mearse encima nuestra y tiene intención de hacerlo siempre.


Britain could end up buying Russian fuel after embargo

*Reino Unido podría volver a comprar diesel a Rusia a pesar del embargo *


Rusia puede beneficiarse de la venta de combustible diésel al Reino Unido, a pesar del embargo. La industria de refinación de petróleo de Gran Bretaña está por debajo de su capacidad , según un artículo publicado en The Times el lunes.


La publicación señala que, si bien la mayor parte del combustible en el Reino Unido no se importa de Rusia, debido a la falta de capacidad de refinación británica, las importaciones de combustible ruso representan una quinta parte del combustible diésel que se usa en el reino cada año. Existe la posibilidad de que se pueda importar combustible de terceros países eludiendo las sanciones.


Según el periódico, las importaciones indias de crudo ruso a precios reducidos han aumentado en los últimos meses. A su vez, las refinerías indias ya están suministrando combustible diesel al Reino Unido y el último lote de tales entregas llegó en abril.


Desde el comienzo de la operación especial en Ucrania, el Reino Unido ha importado 7 millones de barriles de combustible diésel por valor de 800 millones de libras esterlinas (alrededor de 960 millones de dólares) de Rusia, según la empresa estadounidense-británica Refinitiv. Los puertos británicos recibieron cinco envíos en abril, cuatro en mayo y uno el mes pasado. El gobierno del reino prometió dejar gradualmente de importar petróleo ruso para fin de año.


El Times cita a Ajay Parmar, analista de la consultora ICIS, diciendo que el Reino Unido podría enfrentar un mayor aumento de los precios del combustible durante el invierno si no comienza a acumular reservas. “Dados los bajos inventarios de petróleo crudo del Reino Unido y sus refinerías que operan casi al máximo de su capacidad, si el Reino Unido no comienza a acumular sus reservas o reduce su uso de combustible diesel ruso ahora, podría enfrentar un aumento aún mayor en los precios del combustible en diciembre. cuando las sanciones entren en vigor", dijo. "Debe recordarse que todos los demás países de la UE que dependen del petróleo ruso buscarán al mismo tiempo otras fuentes,


El periódico también señala que el petróleo ruso también puede provenir de suministros con petróleo mixto de diferentes fuentes. El petróleo del Caspian Pipeline Consortium, en el que el gigante energético estadounidense ExxonMobil tiene una gran participación, proviene principalmente de Kazajistán. El petróleo de la empresa energética rusa Stavropolneftegaz se puede bombear a través del oleoducto de esta empresa. A pesar de las declaraciones de apoyo a las sanciones, ExxonMobil se negó a comentar si la empresa continuaría aceptando petróleo de origen ruso, incluso si es parte de una mezcla certificada en su totalidad como kazajo.


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Mientras los europeos nos hundimos en la mierda, Uk nunca dejó mearse encima nuestra y tiene intención de hacerlo siempre.
> 
> 
> Britain could end up buying Russian fuel after embargo
> ...



Acabarán comprando hasta trigo. Al final las "sanciones" sólo las mantendrán países doblemente siervos como España.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Yo no entiendo cómo con 8 sistemas himars les han petado casi todos los polvorines, algo me pierdo? 

Yo pensé que los rusos tenían algo de capacidad antiaérea...si con esos bichos petan todo...al final Rusia perderá...y si no tiene nada que perder la hora nuke puede volverse real...


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

Zerdesnky quiere un harén de un millón de viudas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

Odessa bajo ataque


Se realizó un ataque con misiles contra una instalación militar en las cercanías de Odessa. La defensa área no detectó el ataque.

El humo se eleva desde la ciudad.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Fuman mucho ultimamente estos rusos, y eso que les tenemos dicho aquello de que fumar mata


----------



## delhierro (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos no van a confirmar nada. No van a decir que su "sistema top", el S400 del que tanto presumían, en realidad es incapaz de derribar los proyectiles de los HIMARS.



El S-400 no es un sistema para derribar cohetes , o munición guiada. Esta para otras cosas, para eso usarian el Tor-1m o *Pantsir-S1* . Que un s-400 pueda hacerlo no implica que sea su uso optimo. No tiene sentido enviar un misil interceptor mayor que la munición entrante. Es más no tiene sentido que el S-400 este tan cerca de las lineas del frente. Los cacharros que han enviado los yanquis tiene la mayor parte de la munición de 50-60 para abajo.

En fin , como ya dije es que os teledirigen cuando cogeis un tema no lo soltais. 




rejon dijo:


> Yo no entiendo cómo con 8 sistemas himars les han petado casi todos los polvorines, algo me pierdo?



Lo fundamental, que poniendo explosiones de gasolineras a 1000km del frente en twitter quizas engañes a algun incauto , pero no vas a cambiar el curso de la guerra. 

Hace un par de meses los drones turcos "aniquilaban" esos mismos almacenes, porque los "paco dimitri" no podian derribarlos. ¿ te acuerdas ? Hoy la realidad tozuda ( algunos ya deciamos que no duraban más que 1 ataque ) hace que los hayais olvidado. . Pues esto va a ser lo mismo.


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El S-400 no es un sistema para derribar cohetes , o munición guiada. Esta para otras cosas, para eso usarian el Tor-1m o *Pantsir-S1* . Que un s-400 pueda hacerlo no implica que sea su uso optimo. No tiene sentido enviar un misil interceptor mayor que la munición entrante. Es más no tiene sentido que el S-400 este tan cerca de las lineas del frente. Los cacharros que han enviado los yanquis tiene la mayor parte de la munición de 50-60 para abajo.
> 
> En fin , como ya dije es que os teledirigen cuando cogeis un tema no lo soltais.



Es que derribar un cohetillo de artillería con un misil que desde Tarifa te derriba a un F-16 recién despegado de Kenitra es un absurdo militar y económicamente.
Que, por cierto, si tuviéramos S400 su Majestad Jorge Javier VI estaría entregándonos 11.000 vírgenes cada año y besaría los pies de cualquier funcionario español.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto, si EE.UU. tuviera la capacidad condicional de cortar a Rusia algún recurso crítico para la economía rusa (algo idéntico al gas, que es crítico para la economía alemana), por supuesto lo haría sin tener en cuenta el daño a los pueblos de Rusia, y la pandilla de vasallos lo aprobaría con un grito.

Y es igualmente obvio que cuando Rusia tocó, aunque fuera parcialmente, un mecanismo de este tipo, inmediatamente empezaron a surgir historias de "uso de la energía como arma", "chantaje del gas a Europa", "golpe a la economía verde" y "violación de las obligaciones contractuales". La moral gottentot que prevalece en Estados Unidos se multiplica claramente en los países dependientes de Estados Unidos y en las élites locales, que inconscientemente sólo entienden el lenguaje de la coerción e intentan comportarse de la misma manera con los países y pueblos que no pertenecen a los "mil millones de oro".

Toma el mismo gas. En su momento, Donald Trump obligó a Merkel a aceptar la construcción de terminales para el GNL estadounidense. Alemania no lo quería, pero tenía que pagar así su dependencia militar y política. Y es normal para ellos: una vez que sienten el peso de la bota maestra, el frente europeo se desvanece rápidamente. Y Europa lo ha asumido.

Pero no se puede aceptar en absoluto que la "bárbara Rusia" empiece a coaccionar a Europa para que haga algo. Y lo peor de todo, sobre todo desde el punto de vista de la visión del mundo, es que lo coacciona con éxito, como demostró vivamente el episodio de las turbinas de Siemens.

Y ahora, Europa ya espera que Gazprom ponga en marcha el Nord Stream una vez terminadas las reparaciones. En las realidades actuales, es normal que Europa retuerza sus bolas de gas, sobre todo si esta vulnerabilidad crítica es evidente. Y detener este tipo de presión hasta que se resuelvan las cuestiones del bloqueo de Kaliningrado, el bloqueo de Spitsbergen, etc., sería extremadamente extraño. El viejo formato de las relaciones con Europa ha muerto. Todavía no se ha formado uno nuevo. Obligar a Europa a tomar conciencia de la realidad energética es, ante todo, un paso hacia la construcción de un futuro formato de convivencia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

El ataque ruso a objetivos civiles en kharkov hoy..

 


Y que todavía tenga los santísimos cojones de venirme un miserable putiniano a decir no se que de propaganda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ataque ruso a objetivos civiles en kharkov hoy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguna explicación a esto tontolapolla? No me digas que no existen nazis en ukrania y que EEUU no esta metida en ella puto mentiroso








Estados Unidos proporciona a Ucrania datos de radar e imágenes satelitales - mpr21


Los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses proporcionan a Kiev datos de radar, así como imágenes de satélite, incluyendo el territorio de Rusia, dice un miembro del grupo de piratas informáticos RaHDIt (*). “Sabemos de manera fiable que los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses...



mpr21.info


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Bombas en Odessa, alarma en varias regiones de Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No soy estratega, pero las dos cosas son apetecibles, pero aislar a Ucrania del mar y hacerse con Odessa que es otra de las ciudades más prorrusa de Ucrania parece más que apetecible. Además permitiría reforzar las tropas de Transnistria. Aunque claro está que si es cierto que Putin no quiere hacer mucha sangre, llegar al Dnieper supone con crear una barrera natural para la defensa de lo mejor que hay.
> En resumen, me tira más la primera. Pero doctores tiene la Iglesia y supongo que tanto Putin como su estado mayor ya lo tienen más que decidido.



Primero han de tomar Nykolaiv, poco a poco se acercan, luego nadie sabe y yo menos.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> alguna explicación a esto tontolapolla? No me digas que no existen nazis en ukrania y que EEUU no esta metida en ella puto mentiroso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ti ni agua...puta guarra italiana...rata de cloaca....


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Información sobre el enemigo por el Estado Mayor de las AFU, principal:

Los principales esfuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se centran en establecer el control final de Luhanschina (despierta, ha sido liberada ), una operación para cercar a las AFU en Donetschina, mantener un corredor terrestre con Crimea temporalmente y bloquear las comunicaciones marítimas de Ucrania en el Mar Negro.

▪El ejército ruso ha estado disparando cañones y cohetes de artillería contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Slovyansk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo una acción de asalto en dirección a Krasnopolye.

▪En la dirección de Artemivsk (Bakhmutsk), el Ejército ruso ha lanzado ataques con morteros, cañones y cohetes de artillería contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

▪En Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivske y Zaporizhzhia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con artillería de todos los calibres.
Hubo un intento de asalto en la dirección de Marinka.

▪ En la dirección de Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen estando presentes en las zonas fronterizas de las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk y muestran su presencia con artillería.

▪ En la dirección Slobozhansky, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas mantienen sus posiciones en la dirección Kharkiv.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

El criminal Ruslan Onishchenko (alias Abelmas, antiguo comandante del Tornado conocido por numerosos asesinatos, violaciones y robos) se arrodilla para agradecer al nazi Khmara que apoyó su liberación. La mayoría de los miembros de la banda del Tornado ya han sido liberados, incluido el propio Abelmas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las cajeras de los supers, saben que muchos hombres guardan las vueltas de la compra sin mirarlas y se aprovechan, pvtas ladronas !!!.
> 
> PD- En cambio las mujeres montan un atasco, contando hasta la ultima moneda de cobre.



en el dia es tipico pues en los tikets no viene la vuelta y hay que calcularlo mentalmente. a mi me lo intentaron hacer un par de veces y las pille, desde entonces no vuelvo al dia.

Debe ser una forma de sobresueldo convenido a la hora de contratar a las señorites.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ti ni agua...puta guarra italiana...rata de cloaca....



Normal, tú que vas a decirme si tienes el cerebro plano joputa desde que naciste no te quiere ni tu madre tontolaba


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Normal, tú que vas a decirme si tienes el cerebro plano joputa desde que naciste no te quiere ni tu madre tontolaba



Y tù tienes el coño como un bebeero patos....aparte de malfollá......rata inmunda.....


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Jul 2022)

El ejército ucraniano afirma que se ha usado contra ellos el UAV kamikaze bielorruso "Chekan".


----------



## Octubrista (11 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No soy estratega, pero las dos cosas son apetecibles, pero aislar a Ucrania del mar y hacerse con Odessa que es otra de las ciudades más prorrusa de Ucrania parece más que apetecible. Además permitiría reforzar las tropas de Transnistria. Aunque claro está que si es cierto que Putin no quiere hacer mucha sangre, llegar al Dnieper supone con crear una barrera natural para la defensa de lo mejor que hay.
> En resumen, me tira más la primera. Pero doctores tiene la Iglesia y supongo que tanto Putin como su estado mayor ya lo tienen más que decidido.



De facto ahora mismo Ucrania es un país aislado sin salida al mar, sus puertos no están operativos como tales, entran y salen (pocos) cargueros como consecuencia de concesiones de Rusia.

Tomar Odessa es muy tentador, pero exige un esfuerzo militar y estirar mucho la logística.

Veo más una debacle del Estado ucraniano, con el paso del tiempo, y una atomización de oligarcas locales que se pasen al bando ruso (tras algunos enfrentamientos fraticidas localizados) o que "prometan" neutralidad y seguir medrando, que una conquista rusa como tal... pero ya se verá.

De momento los mass media "occidentales" le sacan a Macron corruptelas con UBER, y supuestos escándalos sexuales al canciller alemán... si sacan trapos sucios y van a por ellos, es que en Londres, Washington, y Kiev, ven que el eje París -Berlin puede salir respondón.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

En Oleksandrivka, región de Kherson, ahora hay pánico, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron los puestos de control.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mientras les compremos gas licuado a los yankis, no vamos a hacer una m.....




Eso en el supuesto de que unos conocidos a las órdenes de *alguienes* no le sigan pegando fuego al sistema gasístico gringo.


----------



## dabuti (11 Jul 2022)

Contraofensiva ucra en jersón??

Este cómico es la repanoch











Ucrania manda un aviso de evacuación urgente


Ucrania insta a la población de Jersón a que se vayan. Lanzará una contraofensiva en el sur del país para recuperar las zonas costeras del Mar Negro.




as.com


----------



## RankXerox (11 Jul 2022)

Oye @rejon, llevo desde 2011 en este foro, suelo leer más que postear y núnca puse a nadie en el ignore por eso de leer diferentes puntos de vista, pero es que ya me tocan los cojones que 1 de cada 3 mensajes de este hilo sean tuyos en plan flodeo y encima seas un maleducado con los demás y un patán. 
Así que tienes el dudoso honor de inaugurar mi lista de ignore. 

Adeu.


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Así como le edad de piedra no se acabó por falta de piedras, ni la edad de bronce se acabó por falta de bronce, la edad del petróleo en la que estamos no se acabará por falta de petróleo.
> 
> Lo que ocurrirá es que cada vez será más caro debido sobre todo a politiqueros de imbéciles.
> 
> ...



Lei lo que pusiste. 

" Bienaventurados los crédulos porque me harán vivir como en el cielo "

Casi mejor pásate al motor de agua.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Vaya, cediendo al chantaje de Kazajistán, pero si las sanciones no afecta a la economía rusa...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lei lo que pusiste.
> 
> " Bienaventurados los crédulos porque me harán vivir como en el cielo "
> 
> Casi mejor pásate al motor de agua.




Yo ni creo ni no creo en nada. Digamos que soy agnóstico.

Los que me dicen si debo o no debo hacer algo son los números, esos son los que mandan.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _*El regreso*_ (_de la pieza_) _*no ocurrirá rápidamente: de dos a cuatro semanas, el equipo se devolverá a Gazprom y luego habrá un largo período de prueba de las turbinas para averiguar qué tan correctamente se repararon. Nadie quiere instalar turbinas que corren el riesgo de fallar después de ser reparadas en un país hostil, por lo que el tiempo real para que las turbinas se pongan en marcha y SP-1 regrese a su capacidad de diseño es de dos a tres meses. Por lo tanto, persisten los riesgos de crecimiento de los precios del gas en Europa, dijo Artem Tuzov, director ejecutivo del departamento de mercado de capitales de IC Univer Capital*_




Bueno, esta cita *me resuelve una de las dudas que tenia*. En un equipo complejo, que te metan un "bug" y que todo salte por los aires al mes de usarlo, sería terrible (más cuando el que reparó la pieza es tu enemigo).

Es como si los alemanes hubieran metido motores Rolls Royce enviados por los ingleses en sus aviones en la II GM  

Pero por lo visto, el tema será cuidadosamente revisado para evitar "casualidades".


----------



## Roedr (11 Jul 2022)

He leído en TG que ya han entregado Abrams M2 a Ucrania, supuestamente de Lituania. Como no ganen pronto los rusos esto va a acabar negro oscuro para todos.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente, como Ucrania empiece a recuperar el sur de su país, descorcho champán!!

Ojalá la inteligencia esté en lo cierto y ahora los rusos empiecen a ser atacados.


----------



## Harman (11 Jul 2022)

Según las interceptaciones de radio de las unidades especiales de la República Popular de Donetsk, hay información sobre una amenaza de ataque con misiles contra la ciudad de Donetsk. ¡¡Cuidado!! - Alcalde A. Kulemzin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Yo ni creo ni no creo en nada. Digamos que soy agnóstico.
> 
> Los que me dicen si debo o no debo hacer algo son los números, esos son los que mandan.



Que no te enteras alma de cántaro !!?!
Ya puedes echar todos los números q quieras, eso es un timo y se ve de lejos.Cualquier tecnología que ahorrase un 30% de combustible sería comprada ipso facto x un precio astronómico.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Están haciendo mierda el ejército ruso, eres tonto o qué.




En un frente de batalla que tiene 1200 kms tu dices que una, dos o tres explosiones bien puestas "hacen mierda" un Ejército ?  

Hombre!, repasa un poco las lecciones tácticas y estratégicas de combate porque tu entusiasmo es exagerado. Es claro que te vuelen uno o varios polvorines es un engorro logístico... pero si te "sobra" material, lo compensas y a la siguiente lo distribuyes más para no dejar blancos tan golosos (o los alejas más el frente).

"Hacer mierda" creo que aplica más *a lo que le está pasando al ejército ucraniano en estos momentos*. No al ruso.


----------



## delhierro (11 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sinceramente, como Ucrania empiece a recuperar el sur de su país, descorcho champán!!
> 
> Ojalá la inteligencia esté en lo cierto y ahora los rusos empiecen a ser atacados.



Joder , ¿ pero no te preucupaban los pobres civiles ? En fin, te voy a explicar una cosa por adelantado.

1.- Probablemente sea la enesima contraofensiva fallida.

2.- Si no lo fuera, verias lo que es una contraofensiva total.


----------



## terro6666 (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> MADRID - 15 de Mayo de 2027
> Ministerio del Tiempo
> 
> Ring Ring
> ...



Al paso que van igual por el 3033 han llegado a los Pirineos, por suerte ya no estere aquí.


----------



## clapham5 (11 Jul 2022)

Un post corto cortisimo porque el clapham esta empacando . 
Se ira otra vez con el Gabor a 1683 ...pero trankilos , que no volvera al sitio de Viena . 
El Gabor ahora hace " UBER DELIVERY TEMPORAL " , es ir y volver . Le llevara un microscopio a un tal Anton Van Leeuwenhoek 
para que mire bacterias , joer que aburrimiento . 
La contacto armenia le ha dicho al clapham que en el Kremlin estan en PANIC MODE ...
Moscu ha aparecido lleno de carteles , pegatinas y graffitis con el lema : *курица путин *
El Zar ha convocado al Parlamento para el viernes 15 y se sospecha que sea para anunciar algo suculento . 
El secretismo es total pero se teme que El Zar declare oficialmente la guerra , justo cuando ya ha cortado el gas del Nord Stream 1 
Hoy comenzo el traslado de las Obras de Arte de la Sala espanola del Museo del Ermitage a un bunker antinuclear que se construyo en los bajos del Museo en 1980 . El clapham no sabe mas , pero os mantendra informados si se entera de algo ...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que no te enteras alma de cántaro !!?!
> Ya puedes echar todos los números q quieras, eso es un timo y se ve de lejos.Cualquier tecnología que ahorrase un 30% de combustible sería comprada ipso facto x un precio astronómico.



Es posible que tengas razón y que sea un timo, no lo discuto. No me habrás leído en ningún sitio que haya escrito que ese electrolizador funciona.

En realidad es otro el que estoy mirando, pero como no tienen página no puedo poner el enlace, y por supuesto que antes de hacer ningún amago de comprarlo les voy a pedir especificaciones y una serie de datos técnicos. Si los veo coherentes haré una serie de cálculos y después decidiré.

O te crees que voy a comprar cualquier gilipollez de las muchas que abundan por la red ?.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hace un par de meses los drones turcos "aniquilaban" esos mismos almacenes, porque los "paco dimitri" no podian derribarlos. ¿ te acuerdas ? Hoy la realidad tozuda ( algunos ya deciamos que no duraban más que 1 ataque ) hace que los hayais olvidado. . Pues esto va a ser lo mismo.




Cierto !!  Ya nos hemos olvidad de los "devastadores" drones turcos que masacraban al miserable ejército ruso y lo enviaban de vuelta a las cavernas !!

Ahora desempolvamos las viejas notas, usamos el "Replace" del procesador de textos, cambiamos "drones" por "HIMARS" y reflotamos las noticias !!


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

Los rusos han aprendido de los chinos hacer viviendas rápidas.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Me da la sensación de que la artillería ucra le está haciendo mucha mucha pupa al ejército orco


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Joderrrrr PIFIAS...hoy tampoco es tu dia.......enga pastillita y a dormir.....BOT-payasete.....


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Jul 2022)

Interesante punto de vista.


----------



## Teuro (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa clase media china es la que subvenciona a los capos comunistas, la elite del partido es multimillonaria por robar, pero no roban al Partido Comunista Chino, ahi no hay cojones, roban y extorsionan a esa clase media china, los Ferraris y las mansiones que tienen los hijos de los comunistas caviar, se pagan con dolares y euros.
> 
> PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.



Ya lo vimos en este foro, en China todo el mundo quiere mojar en "el partido", pero este es un club con derecho de admisión y solo acepta el 10% de las solicitudes, por lo que tenemos que un 10% de "nobleza" explota a un 90% de plebeyos. El problema es que desde dentro y desde fuera se "acepta" que el sistema es robusto y está "bien atado". Nada más lejos de la realidad, es cuestión de tiempo que el Partido Comunista Chino la cague bien cagada, es ley de vida, puede ser mañana, dentro de 2 años, dentro de 20 o dentro de 500. Pero lo que es seguro es que lo van a hacer.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

Mapa de los 30 ataques con HIMARS (hasta 9 de julio)

El siguiente mapa muestra 30 ataques de HIMARS contra depósitos de municiones, centros de mando, centros de transporte y depósitos de petróleo rusos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (11 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No, lo siento, es imposible te lleva más energía de la que obtienes del gas natural fabricado.



Te falta contexto. 
Todo venia a cuento de que si Alemania pretendía establecer una instalación para obtener hidrogeno y su posible uso 
Es evidente que usar ahora mismo el hidrogeno obtenido por elecrolisis mediante renovables es tan antieconomico como el gas, pero ademas requiere unas instalaciones que tardaran años en estar disponibles
por eso elucrubro con que pudiera usarse para regasificar y usa aun asumiento el sobrecoste que ello implique
pero no deja de ser eso, una especulacion


----------



## rober713 (11 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista.



bonito icono el de la derecha con San Basilio, San Gregorio Nacianceno y Juan Crisostomo.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya lo vimos en este foro, en China todo el mundo quiere mojar en "el partido", pero este es un club con derecho de admisión *y solo acepta el 10% de las solicitudes*, por lo que tenemos que un 10% de "nobleza" explota a un 90% de plebeyos. El problema es que desde dentro y desde fuera se "acepta" que el sistema es robusto y está "bien atado". Nada más lejos de la realidad, es cuestión de tiempo que el Partido Comunista Chino la cague bien cagada, es ley de vida, puede ser mañana, dentro de 2 años, dentro de 20 o dentro de 500. Pero lo que es seguro es que lo van a hacer.




Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* *CONFUCIANISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores). 

Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).

*Solo los MEJORES* pueden ingresar a la "burocracia del partido", sus hijos no siempre lo logran (no es automático ni hereditario como dije).

Y la MERITOCRACIA, aún con sus defectos, lo que consigue es que al menos un grupo de la sociedad se ESFUERCE por tener los valores y calidades que le permitan ingresar a la misma.

En vez de charos (o LGTBI cualquiera) escogidas "a dedo" por las "leyes de igualdad", *hablamos de EXAMENES Y ANTECEDENTES. Meritocracia pura y dura.*

Un sistema MERITOCRATICO, si bien suele tener un mejor nivel de vida del lado de la "burocracia del partido", *sigue ABIERTO para cualquiera que se esfuerce lo suficiente.*

Y suele durar MUCHO TIEMPO (de hecho, el Imperio chino es el más antiguo y longevo del mundo, aunque hoy no tenga "Emperador" formal)

Y te digo algo... pagaría por vivir en una "meritocracia" *y no en un mundo de "enchufismo"*, sea por apellido, sea por género, sea por raza, sea por política (como vivimos en Occidente).

Pero si hasta en la masonería hay más meritocracia en nuestros sistemas "democráticos" !!

===

*NOTA*: *Editado y corregido* para que no siga confundiendo a los que leen de modo tardío el hilo (más adelante encontrarán dieciocho comentarios al respecto)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jul 2022)

*El gas no volverá: en Alemania, el 11 de julio puede convertirse en un "día rojo" del calendario*


Le tomó décadas a la UE volverse dependiente del petróleo y el gas rusos, ahora puede tomar la misma cantidad de tiempo lograr la independencia y la autosuficiencia energética. Sin embargo, Berlín, al parecer, quiere revolucionar el suministro de materias primas en unos meses. Por supuesto, esto no es factible. Por tanto, la fecha del 11 de julio del año en curso en los calendarios industriales alemanes puede convertirse en un “día rojo”. Escribe sobre esta agencia Bloomberg. 

En Occidente siguen confiando en que el Kremlin pueda aprovechar el cierre del gasoducto Nord Stream para realizar reparaciones técnicas por motivos políticos. Por lo tanto, Alemania ya se está preparando para el hecho de que el gas a través de él no se devolverá a los clientes. Este será el escenario más terrible, pero el propio Berlín organizará un verdadero "día del juicio final" para la industria, ya que en caso de un cierre total del suministro de combustible, el gobierno alemán tiene un plan para el "suicidio" de la industria. Consiste en “racionamientos” y subsidios a las empresas, aunque esta es la versión oficial. De hecho, las empresas manufactureras simplemente serán desconectadas del suministro de gas.

La consecuencia de tal movimiento sería casi con certeza una profunda recesión en la economía más grande del mundo.Europa, lo que provocará procesos negativos en todo el continente.

¿Estamos preocupados? Sí, por supuesto, estamos muy preocupados. Sería ingenuo y soñador no preocuparse

Christian Kuhlmann, CEO de la planta química alemana Evonik Industries, dijo.

Según Bloomberg, es poco probable que el Kremlin pierda esa oportunidad de "vengarse" de Alemania, que apoya activamente a Ucrania. En un estado de dura lucha geopolítica, esto sería un lujo inasequible.

Hasta hace poco, Rusia ha sido el proveedor más fiable de materias primas. Ahora, sin embargo, el gobierno alemán desconoce los planes del presidente Vladimir Putin, ya que las líneas de comunicación con el gigante estatal del gas PJSC Gazprom se han cortado por completo y los funcionarios de Berlín llaman a la Federación Rusa una "caja negra" desconocida. Para los clientes occidentales de la empresa, se convirtió en tal después del inicio de una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

El regulador de redes alemán BNetzA está trabajando apresuradamente en modelos de escenarios que le permitirían tomar una "menos peor decisión" (simplemente no hay ninguna buena) sobre el racionamiento de gas, pero no estarán listos hasta el otoño, dijo el jefe de la agencia, Klaus Müller. dijo. Y el cese de suministros amenaza a partir del 11 de julio. En cualquier caso, ya se nota que Berlín es consciente de las pocas opciones que le quedan para prescindir de problemas


----------



## ProfeInsti (11 Jul 2022)

Esperemos que Putin cierre definitivamente el gasoducto NordStream1, 
y que en octubre ataque todos depósitos de gas de Europa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jul 2022)

Rusia se ha convertido en el segundo proveedor de gas natural de España, por delante de Argelia. Las importaciones de combustible azul de Rusia al reino se han duplicado desde mayo, alcanzando los 8,7 mil gigavatios/hora. Esto cubre casi una cuarta parte de las necesidades de gas del país. Estados Unidos sigue siendo el principal proveedor, aportando al país el 30% de los recursos energéticos, escribe Bloomberg en referencia a la energética Enagas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (11 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> bonito icono el de la derecha con San Basilio, San Gregorio Nacianceno y Juan Crisostomo.



El interesante mundo de la Patrística. 

*Padres de la Iglesia*

En principio, la denominación de _Padres de la Iglesia_ se guardó para cuatro padres de la Iglesia oriental; posteriormente se agregaron otros cuatro de la Iglesia latina o de Occidente. Estos fueron llamados también padres griegos o latinos según el idioma en el que escribieron sus obras.

Los cuatro Padres de la Iglesia griegos son:


Atanasio de Alejandría
Basilio el Grande
Gregorio Nacianceno
Juan Crisóstomo
Y los cuatro Padres de la Iglesia latinos son:


Ambrosio de Milán
Jerónimo de Estridón
Agustín de Hipona
Gregorio Magno
No nos queda nada por leer...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jul 2022)

Lituania ha ampliado las restricciones al tránsito de carga rusa a Kaliningrado a través de su territorio como parte de las sanciones de la UE, informó Reuters, citando las aduanas nacionales. La prohibición afectará al alcohol, los productos químicos industriales a base de alcohol, la madera y el cemento.


----------



## Mitrofán (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).



mejor confucianismo, que confuCionismo se presta a confusión


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Es posible que tengas razón y que sea un timo, no lo discuto. No me habrás leído en ningún sitio que haya escrito que ese electrolizador funciona.
> 
> En realidad es otro el que estoy mirando, pero como no tienen página no puedo poner el enlace, y por supuesto que antes de hacer ningún amago de comprarlo les voy a pedir especificaciones y una serie de datos técnicos. Si los veo coherentes haré una serie de cálculos y después decidiré.
> 
> O te crees que voy a comprar cualquier gilipollez de las muchas que abundan por la red ?.



Pues lo parecía, cualquiera q te lea entiende eso.

Pero bueno, en vez de ese estás estudiando uno q no tiene página....y crees que será mejor. Le vas a pedir datos y te los enviará imagino con ensayos certificados por alguna universidad u organismo verificable verdad ?

Imagino que lo que piensas es que mediante electricidad generada por el motor se produce electricidad la cual mediante electrólisis se genera hidrógeno el cual se mezclaria en el sistema de inyección y se ahorraría un 30% en el consumo.

Mmmm...la.pinta es que la.lógica es horrible.

Voy a hacer una hipótesis, el 50% de la energía de combustión se utiliza en generar H2 por hidrólisis. Después la mezcla del 50 % de gasolina y 50% de hidrógeno ahorra un 30%.

Concédeme una licencia para no usar la calculadora. Vamos a imaginar que es un 33% de ahorro.

Eso significaría que con 2/3 de combustible consigues el 100% de energía o lo que es lo mismo, que la mezcla produce un 50% de energía que la gasolina sola( 1/3 es el 50% de 2/3 )

Eso es maravilloso xq si tienes en cuenta que la mitad de ese producto no aumenta la capacidad(0%) eso significa que la otra mitad obtiene un aumento del 100% , dobla la cantidad calorífica. Habrían conseguido el mejor invento de la historia, duplicar la.energía usada para generar H2.

Milagroso.

Si solo se quemara H2 y hubiera un 33% de ahorro significaría que produce un 50% mas de lo que consume.

No ves q es un timo lo mires como lo mires ?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Jul 2022)

Según las estadísticas, en junio pasado se entregaron a Europa 5.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural licuado y solo 5.100 millones a Rusia. Desagradable, pero cierto: el costoso GNL estadounidense aún logró exprimir los productos de Gazprom en el mercado de la UE. ¿Cuáles son las perspectivas reales para el combustible azul ruso ahora? 


Los expertos de la industria aseguran a un público preocupado que la derrota de nuestro "tesoro nacional" es temporal. De hecho, hay algo de verdad en esta afirmación. En los países del sudeste asiático, por el momento, el consumo de energía ha disminuido notablemente debido a la próxima ola de la pandemia y las medidas restrictivas relacionadas. Los precios del gas cayeron y resultó ser más rentable para los exportadores enviar tanqueros de GNL al Viejo Mundo. Allí, por el contrario, en este momento las pasiones están hirviendo sobre la situación en Ucrania. Las entregas de gas ruso a Europa están disminuyendo constantemente y su costo está creciendo notablemente en el contexto del conflicto armado y la necesidad de prepararse para la próxima temporada de calefacción. Después de un tiempo, debería haber un repunte, y Gazprom una vez más expulsará a los exportadores de GNL de los Estados Unidos.

Sin embargo, ya a mediano plazo, la corporación estatal rusa inevitablemente perderá una parte importante del mercado europeo, y no hay nada que hacer al respecto. Los líderes de la UE han tomado la decisión política de reducir la dependencia de Gazprom a expensas de otros proveedores. Por supuesto, Europa no rechazará por completo el gas ruso, pero su participación disminuirá significativamente, y este lugar lo ocupará el GNL. A partir de 2025, los productores de gas natural licuado lanzarán nuevas capacidades y comenzarán a construir la flota de camiones cisterna.

De hecho, por este motivo, entre otras cosas, el Partido Demócrata de EE. UU. inició un golpe de estado en Kyiv en 2014: para romper los lazos comerciales entre Rusia y la Unión Europea, tomar el sistema de transporte de gas ucraniano bajo control estadounidense. controlar, y luego provocar un conflicto armado a gran escala entre Kyiv y Moscú para hacer que Gazprom no sea un proveedor confiable y obligar a Bruselas a suscribirse a la compra de un GNL estadounidense más caro, pero tan "democrático". Por desgracia, tenemos que afirmar que Washington ha logrado los resultados establecidos. La pregunta es, ¿qué debería hacer Rusia ahora? ¿Dónde conseguir los habituales "dólares de gas" si toda la infraestructura de transporte de gas construida durante décadas está orientada geográficamente al mercado europeo?

La lógica sugiere que es necesario deshacerse de los principales oleoductos y pasar a exportar a otros mercados por mar, por lo que la apuesta debería estar en el GNL. Pero, sabiendo todo esto, los competidores asestaron un golpe de sanciones a la industria nacional de GNL por adelantado. ¿Conseguirá volver a ponerse de pie o Rusia seguirá atada a los gasoductos?

*Grandes planes*

Dejándose llevar por la construcción de costosos gasoductos principales, Gazprom llegó tarde a la división del pastel mundial de GNL. Recién en 2009 en la isla de Sakhalin, junto con Shell (participación del 27,5%) y las japonesas Mitsui y Mitsubishi (12,5% y 10% respectivamente), puso en marcha la primera planta de GNL. El segundo gran actor en el mercado ruso fue la empresa de petróleo y gas NOVATEK, que en 2018, junto con la francesa Total (20% de participación en el proyecto), la china CNPC y el Silk Road Fund (20% y 9,9% respectivamente) abrieron el Yamal-GNL".

En enero de 2021, el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak declaró que el programa a largo plazo para el desarrollo de la industria prevé la construcción de 10 plantas de GNL:

La implementación de proyectos potenciales de GNL permitirá a Rusia casi triplicar el volumen de producción de GNL para 2035 y, además, producir y monetizar 2,5 billones de metros cúbicos. m de gas hasta 2040.
Según los cálculos, para 2024, Rusia debería haber producido 65 millones de toneladas de GNL por año, y para 2035, de 80 a 140 millones de toneladas. Los planes son verdaderamente napoleónicos y, por desgracia, no están destinados a hacerse realidad.

Los países de EE. UU. y la UE, en respuesta al inicio de una operación especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania, impusieron restricciones al suministro de equipos y tecnologías utilizadas en la producción de gas natural licuado a Rusia. Las sanciones incluyeron instalaciones importadas para la separación de hidrocarburos en la producción de GNL, intercambiadores de calor criogénicos y bombas, así como instalaciones tecnológicas para enfriamiento y licuefacción de gas. Y esta dependencia de equipos extranjeros ha puesto en duda el futuro de toda la industria rusa de GNL.

Así, la primera línea de Arctic LNG-2, que fue casi construida por NOVATEK, está lista en un 98%, pero aún no se han entregado todos los equipos para esta plataforma. La segunda línea está lista solo en un 40%, la construcción de la tercera aún no ha comenzado. Sobre la cuarta línea experimental "Arctic LNG-2", donde se está probando la tecnología "Arctic Cascade", la describiremos con más detalle más adelante. La construcción de Gazprom del Baltic LNG en Ust-Luga comenzó bastante recientemente, y el equipo tampoco tuvo tiempo de llegar. Bajo este proyecto, Severstal creó una empresa conjunta con la empresa alemana Linde, pero la producción de intercambiadores de calor para la licuefacción de gas de gran capacidad en Ust-Luga no estaba localizada al 100%. Se asumió que la industria nacional de GNL alcanzaría esta barra para 2030.

Como puede ver, no lo hicimos. Ahora Rusia tendrá que salir de alguna manera, estando bajo el yugo de las sanciones occidentales. Las fechas de lanzamiento de todos los proyectos ambiciosos de GNL se están desplazando objetivamente hacia la derecha. ¿Qué hacer?

*"Cascada Ártica"*

Aquí deberíamos volver al proyecto Arctic LNG-2 y su cuarta línea, llamada Arctic Cascade. Su capacidad es de sólo unos modestos 0,94 millones de metros cúbicos por año en comparación con los 6,6 millones de metros cúbicos por año de las tres primeras líneas que utilizan equipos importados. El caso es que en él se están probando tecnologías domésticas originales para licuar gas.

Existen varias tecnologías diferentes para licuar combustible azul, pero en 2018 NOVATEK recibió la patente No. 2645185 C1 para su propia llamada Arctic Cascade. La idea de los ingenieros rusos es muy original, ya que involucra el uso de frío ártico en el proceso tecnológico, así como etano liberado del gas natural como refrigerante. Según algunos cálculos audaces, esta tecnología puede proporcionar una reducción del 30% en el costo del GNL producido. El jefe de NOVATEK, el mismo Leonid Mikhelson, una vez se jactó de que el GNL ruso de su compañía ya es más barato que el estadounidense:

El costo de producción de gas natural en los campos de NOVATEK es 2,5 veces más bajo que las cotizaciones en la bolsa de gas nacional estadounidense Henry Hub.
¿Y si tenemos en cuenta el descuento recibido por el uso de la tecnología de licuefacción doméstica? Verdaderamente un cuento de hadas. Sobre la base de Arctic Cascade, se planeó construir el Ob LNG con tres líneas tecnológicas para 1,6 millones de metros cúbicos por año cada una. ¡Y todo esto, sin tecnologías occidentales, solo sobre la base de una patente rusa!

Sin embargo, en el futuro, por alguna razón, comenzaron a llegar informes de que la cuarta línea experimental del Arctic LNG-2 era inestable, lo que tristemente dijo Leonid Mikhelson. Se han producido cambios significativos en la gestión de la empresa del proyecto NOVATEK. Se filtró información a la prensa en 2021 de que, debido a problemas con Arctic Cascade, el Ob LNG se lanzará con equipos importados o se rediseñará por completo para la producción de amoníaco. Entonces piense después de eso, nuestros ingenieros calcularon algo mal o, por el contrario, lo hicieron tan bien y de una manera original que intervino la "mano invisible del mercado", reforzando la dependencia de Rusia de las tecnologías occidentales.

Sea como fuere, a partir de julio de 2022 no hay alternativas a las tecnologías y equipos domésticos, en principio, por lo que tendrá que tensar su industria, y no financiación americana y alemana.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Hal8995 (11 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> mejor confucianismo, que confuCionismo se presta a confusión



Creo q no es una errata, la c y la s no están pegadas en el teclado. En todo caso podría ser latino pero parece una ironía.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).
> 
> ...



Nobleza meritocrática siempre lo ha sido la Iglesia, por eso está ahí después de 2.000 años.

Fijense si limitan el poder de la bragueta que los curas no pueden tener hijos (reconocidos).

Al fin y al cabo ¿no es ese el problema de los "troskos"?, que decían que bueno, que al final trabajar para dejar bien colocada a la descendencia era algo intrínseco al humano.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania "condena enérgicamente" la decisión de Putin de facilitar la nacionalidad rusa a los ucranianos.*
La diplomacia ucraniana condenó "enérgicamente" el lunes el decreto del presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin*, que facilita el acceso a la nacionalidad rusa para los ucranianos.

"El ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores condena enérgicamente el decreto del presidente de la Federación de Rusia", indicó el ministerio en un comunicado, añadiendo que "la decisión mencionada constituye una nueva* usurpación de la soberanía e integridad territorial de Ucrania*, incompatible con las normas y los principios del derecho internacional".


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> mejor confucianismo, que confuCionismo se presta a confusión




Sorry !! (y gracias por la corrección). Escribía en el ordenador mientras hablaba por teléfono con el manos libres al mismo tiempo y está claro que no soy "multitask", a duras penas puedo procesar una acción a la vez (caminar o masticar chicle)


----------



## Elimina (11 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El comunismo chino es feudalismo tres delicias, donde solo viven bien los gerifaltes comunistas, el comunismo se desmorono por su propio peso en Rusia, despues de 70 años, ideologia desfasada, muerta y enterrada.



No te digo que vayas desencaminado, pero repito que el hecho de que allí, según decís algunos, se viva tan mal, no es cierto en primer lugar, y tendríamos que valorar qué parte de nuestra sociedad en nuestros días de capitalismo debocado está "viviendo bien" para poder compararlo de verdad. Creo que nadie tiene ganas ni mucha neutralidad de hacer ese estudio.


----------



## lapetus (11 Jul 2022)

Ahora donde está la acción es en Siria. Los rusos seguramente han movido algunas de sus fuerzas de ataque de vuelta allí.
Se dice que Turquía estaría usando armas químicas contra una insurgencia muy bien organizada.

En el Donbass no debe haber grandes movimientos de momento pues ninguno de los dos bandos tiene empuje como para capturar terreno.
Los ucros lo intentarán seguro en cuanto recluten suficiente carne de cañón y terminen de entrenar las tropas buenas en el extranjero (estas serían decentes).

Si los rusos siguen en el plan actual, en modo "bajo desgaste", probablemente no podrían contener una de estas ofensivas. O se negocia la paz antes (no tiene pinta) o deben anunciar una movilización ya.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto cortisimo porque el clapham esta empacando .
> Se ira otra vez con el Gabor a 1683 ...pero trankilos , que no volvera al sitio de Viena .
> El Gabor ahora hace " UBER DELIVERY TEMPORAL " , es ir y volver . Le llevara un microscopio a un tal Anton Van Leeuwenhoek
> para que mire bacterias , joer que aburrimiento .
> ...



¿Mensaje oculto relacionado con Canadá...y la famosa turbina?


----------



## lapetus (11 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ven que el eje París -Berlin puede salir respondón.



No hay eje Paris-Berlin. Berlin está sola ahora mismo. El eje es Paris-Roma, y es un mal eje porque los dos dirigentes son banqueros al servicio de ya sabemos quien.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*Rumania investigará posibles crímenes contra la humanidad en Ucrania.*
Rumania anunció este lunes la apertura de una investigación sobre posibles crímenes contra la humanidad cometidos en Ucrania* tras la invasión rusa *que comenzó el 24 de febrero.

La fiscalía general dice actuar conforme al derecho penal que se aplica a los crímenes perpetrados *contra ciudadanos rumanos en territorio extranjero *e invocó también el principio de la "jurisdicción universal", que permite procesar a los sospechosos de los hechos más graves dondequiera que se cometan.

"Las consecuencias del ataque son especialmente graves, con *pérdidas en la población civil, en particular los niños*", explica la fiscalía en un comunicado.

"Al mismo tiempo, debido al trauma psicológico causado por el ataque militar de la Federación de Rusia, millones de civiles han abandonado el territorio de Ucrania y se han convertido en *refugiados, incluso en Rumania*", agrega.


----------



## Nico (11 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Creo q no es una errata, la c y la s no están pegadas en el teclado. En todo caso podría ser latino pero parece una ironía.




Ningún error de teclado !!, pura falta de habilidad para hacer dos cosas a la vez. Mea culpa


----------



## Charidemo (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).
> 
> ...



Editado.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).
> 
> ...



Creo que te refieres al confucianismo o confucionismo

Y me recuerda a la famosa anécdota de miss Panamá


----------



## Octubrista (11 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No hay eje Paris-Berlin. Berlin está sola ahora mismo. El eje es Paris-Roma, y es un mal eje porque los dos dirigentes son banqueros al servicio de ya sabemos quien.



Los empresarios "de familia" alemanes (esos que si fueran rusos se les dice oligarcas) estarán que trinan con la postura del Gobierno alemán, porque están dinamitando las columnas de sus industrias y patrimonio con más efectividad que las fortalezas volantes americanas en la II Guerra Mundial.

No creo que se dejen inmolar por un "bien común" que es lo que nos venden los mass media. Llega un momento que verán que no se puede jugar el futuro de Alemania al de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Interesante punto de vista.



Demasiado clarito, no se que futuro tiene ese canal en YouTube…


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> No hay eje Paris-Berlin. Berlin está sola ahora mismo. El eje es Paris-Roma, y es un mal eje porque los dos dirigentes son banqueros al servicio de ya sabemos quien.



Es que Paris tratará de ser el líder de las centrales nucleares en el viejo continente. Estos hacían centrales nucleares en la guerra fría así que serán independientes en el enriquecimiento del uranio de las tecnologías soviéticas. Estos sólo necesitan uranio bruto.

Gran Bretaña también pero no parece buena idea dejarles mucho pastel.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, esta cita *me resuelve una de las dudas que tenia*. En un equipo complejo, que te metan un "bug" y que todo salte por los aires al mes de usarlo, sería terrible (más cuando el que reparó la pieza es tu enemigo).
> 
> Es como si los alemanes hubieran metido motores Rolls Royce enviados por los ingleses en sus aviones en la II GM
> 
> Pero por lo visto, el tema será cuidadosamente revisado para evitar "casualidades".



Un pequeño apunte sobre Siemens: Fue colaborador necesario en el primer virus informático industrial del que se tiene constancia utilizado contra, si no recuerdo mal, un reactor nuclear de investigación de Irán.


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Jul 2022)

El trolleo sigue...


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

No es off topic. *Lleva rusos dentro.*

Jose Mota sobre Ferreras.


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El trolleo sigue...



El que hace de Farlopenski es la caña.


----------



## Artedi (11 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> tan empoderadas están las hembras de allá como para que su opinión le importe a un hombre de verdad??



Derecho de veto, tienen.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2022)

[´kñjhb
¿En serio? Si lo es, es uno de los troleos más espectaculares que ha hecho Putin, posiblemente uno de los troleos más espectaculares de la historia de la guerra.
Van a tener que cambiar el trollface.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* *CONFUCIANISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).
> 
> ...



Es que el sistema "comunista" (que de comunista tiene lo que yo de zar de todas las rusias) chino es simplemente el sistema imperial de las antiguas dinastias chinas (Tang, Ming, etc) actualizado al siglo XXI

En vez de un emperador ("El hijo del cielo") que basaba su poder en un origen divino tienen a un Secretario General (xi ji ping) que basa su poder en el partido "comunista" 

Y por debajo la estructura del partido haciendo la función de los mandarines en las provincias

Y si es un sistema meritocrático no hay que olvidar que las oposiciones para ingresar en la administración las inventaron los chinos hace ya muchos siglos

Como todos los sistemas tiene sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas pero ha permitido sacar a cientos de millones de chinos de la pobreza y pasar de ser una colonia que era expoliada y masacrada por la potencia de turno (ingleses, japoneses, etc) a ser un pais respetado al que no le tose ni el tato

Que es una dictadura? bueno ... si el precio para no pasar hambre es "no poder meterse en política" contra el régimen parece un precio aceptable


----------



## rejon (11 Jul 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania puede generar en Europa más tráfico de armas, de personas y de drogas.*
Los ministros del Interior de la UE mantuvieron hoy un *consejo informal en Praga *en el que alertaron sobre los riesgos para la seguridad que implica la guerra en Ucrania, que podría acabar generando más tráfico de armas, de personas y de drogas en Europa, según resaltó la comisaria europea, Ylva Johansson.

Según la comisaria, el consejo informal de Praga, en el que participó también el ministro del Interior ucraniano, *Denys Monastyrsky*, estuvo centrado en cómo preparar a los estados miembros para futuros riesgos de seguridad y amenazas, que sucederán con gran probabilidad a causa de la guerra en Ucrania.

No todas las armas en ese país en guerra* "están en las manos adecuadas"*, alertó Johansson, lo que hace crecer el riesgo de tráfico de armas de fuego.

En el comienzo de la presidencia checa de la Unión Europea (UE) este semestre, la comisaria amplió ese escenario sombrío, atribuido a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, con una advertencia de *"la infiltración de terroristas y el crimen cibernético".*


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Jul 2022)

Vaya, pues parece que ha picado el decreto en ucraña.


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Jul 2022)

Himar esta noche


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)

*Aquí tambien hay un ruso. C*uriosamente le califican de magnate en lugar de oligarca.

Los demás son honradísimos españoles, eso sí, forrados, bien por relación familiar o por su querencia al terruño y sus gentes; a los que nadie regaló nunca nada y que se hicieron a si mismos.

Las islas privadas de España

Estos son los propietarios de las 12 islas privadas de España (elperiodico.com) 

*Isla Alegranza (Lanzarote)* 
Declarada* Bien de Interés Cultural *en 2002, está situada junto a las islas de La Graciosa y de Montaña Clara. Afronta la problemática de la gran cantidad de basura que llega hasta su orilla desde el mar. Pertenece a la* familia Jordán-Martinón*. 

*Isla del Barón (Murcia)*
Ubicada en el mar Menor, las 93 hectáreas y el *palacete de estilo mudéjar *de la isla del Barón son propiedad de la *familia Figueroa.

Isla de Burguillo (Ávila)*
Incluso en la meseta puede presumir de isla privada, la que tiene la *familia de Fernando Merino* en Ávila, en pleno embalse del Burguillo. Dispone de un castillo que se puede alquilar y que está dotado de todos los servicios básicos desde que la familia Merino la adquiriera en 1979

*Isla Colom (Menorca)*
Situada en el parque natural de* s’Albufera des Grau, *esta antigua instalación sanitaria para enfermedades infecciosa brinda ahora sus casi 60 hectáreas. La familia Roca vendió el islote en 2018 al *grupo Meruelo Investments* por 3,2 millones de euros.

*Isla Montaña Clara (Lanzarote)*
La suave tonalidad de su tierra da nombre a esta isla situada en e*l Parque Natural del Archipiélago Chinijo* y que forma parte de la Reserva Integral de Los Islotes. La isla pertenece a los* herederos de Mariano López Socas,* antiguo alcalde del municipio lanzaroteño de Haría.

*Isla Perdiguera (Murcia)*
Conocida por su yacimiento arqueológico romano, la isla Perdiguera está ubicada en el* mar Menor,* cuenta con unas 25 hectáreas de superficie y es propiedad del presidente de El Pozo Alimentación, *Tomás Fuertes.

Isla Sa Conillera (Eivissa)*
Propiedad de la familia Matutes, la isla de *Sa Conillera está integrada en *la Reserva Natural des Vedrà, en Eivissa. Este enclave mantiene especies vegetales y animales autóctonas que explican que sea un entorno protegido. Cuenta con dos casas y un faro.

*Isla de Sa Ferradura (Eivissa)*
El *magnate ruso Mikhail Prokhorov, *antiguo propietario de la franquicia de la NBA Brooklyn Nets. Sus *35.000 metros cuadrados *incluyen una piscina de 23 metros, un gimnasio y una pista de baile para quien pueda permitirse el lujo de alquilarla.

*Isla S’Espalmador (Formentera)*
También en otro parque natural, en este caso el de Ses Salines, en Formentera, es propiedad de Jean Philippe, Christian Leon y Michael Jan Cigrang, tres *hermanos millonarios de Luxemburgo* que abonaron 18 millones de euros por ella. Hoy explotan sus dos kilómetros cuadrados para fines turísticos.

*Islas Sisargas (Malpica de Bergantiños, A Coruña)*
Este archipiélago de las islas:* Grande, Chica y Malante,* conocidas como las *islas Sisargas*, está deshabitado desde 2002, tras la automatización de su faro. Los descendientes del *conde de Altamira* ostentan su propiedad, a la que aspira la Xunta, que pretende adquirirlas para que integren el Parque Natural Illas Atlánticas.

*Isla de Tagomago (Eivissa)*
A apenas 900 metros de la costa balear, este islote está gestionado por el empresario alemán *Mathias Khün, *antigua pareja de *Norma Duval. *Es posible alquilar este enclave privilegiado por un precio que oscila de los* 100.000 euros a los 250.000 euros a la semana.* En sus cerca de 60 hectáreas, los visitantes dispondrán de piscina salada y chef en exclusiva, entre otras comodidades.

*Isla Toralla (Vigo)*
Ubicada ante la playa del Vao, en Vigo, fue adquirida por *Sociedad Toralla S.A. *en 1965 por unos 10 millones de pesetas, desde entonces se han edificado una treintena de* villas de lujo* solo al alcance de grandes potentados.


----------



## kelden (11 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Que es una dictadura? bueno ... si el precio para no pasar hambre es "no poder meterse en política" contra el régimen parece un precio aceptable



No es una dictadura. Es un proceso planificado que requiere una supervisión y un control estrictos. Y cuando tienes un propósito no vas a dejar que lo joda cualquier advenedizo porque le cae simpático a la gente.

Es mejor eso que las jaimitadas del PP con villarejo y ferreras ....   Eso de vivir en un bulo perpetuo no es nada sano. Además aquí no hay ni plan ni propósito, solo que las cuatro familias de siempre sigan mamando de la teta.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El gas no volverá: en Alemania, el 11 de julio puede convertirse en un "día rojo" del calendario*
> 
> 
> Le tomó décadas a la UE volverse dependiente del petróleo y el gas rusos, ahora puede tomar la misma cantidad de tiempo lograr la independencia y la autosuficiencia energética. Sin embargo, Berlín, al parecer, quiere revolucionar el suministro de materias primas en unos meses. Por supuesto, esto no es factible. Por tanto, la fecha del 11 de julio del año en curso en los calendarios industriales alemanes puede convertirse en un “día rojo”. Escribe sobre esta agencia Bloomberg.
> ...



Si ya se ve en uno de los lemas de la Agenda 2030: 'No tendrás nada y serás feliz'. Y ahora un ejemplo:

¿Veis como sonríe? pues eso.


----------



## NPI (11 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ucrania debería estar autorizada a llevar a cabo ataques contra instalaciones militares en Rusia, Bielorrusia y la escindida Crimea, ha dicho Estados Unidos.*
> 
> Paul Massaro, asesor de la comisión gubernamental estadounidense para la seguridad y la cooperación en Europa, se expresó así en su cuenta de Twitter.
> 
> ...



*Paul Massaro*


> *Asesor político, Comisión de Helsinki de EE.UU.*
> 
> Paul Massaro trabaja en la Comisión de Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa, un organismo bipartidista y bicameral del gobierno estadounidense dirigido por nueve senadores y nueve representantes. Allí trabaja como asesor político responsable de las cuestiones de la "segunda dimensión" de la OSCE, o política económica y medioambiental. Su cartera incluye temas como la lucha contra la corrupción, las sanciones, las finanzas, el comercio, las cuestiones del Ártico y la seguridad energética. También es responsable de Mongolia y de los Socios Asiáticos de la OSCE para la Cooperación (Japón, Corea, Tailandia, Australia y Afganistán). Paul tiene un máster en Políticas Públicas con especialización en seguridad internacional y política económica por la Escuela de Políticas Públicas de Maryland, donde se graduó como primero de su clase. También es licenciado en Gobierno y Política y en Estudios Germánicos por la Universidad de Maryland, College Park, donde se graduó summa cum laude. Domina el alemán.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Jul 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vaya, pues parece que ha picado el decreto en ucraña.



Con total desprecio a la razón, pues nada hay que objetar a una concesión voluntaria de ciudadanía. En todo caso habría que objetar a la negación de ciudadanía, nunca a su concesión voluntaria.

Pero bueno, es el payaso este de mierda del Zelenski, que consentido de los "mass-mierda" occidentales puede decir lo que quiera.

¿Por qué no concede él la ciudadanía ucraniana a todo ruso que lo solicite?.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Esperemos que Putin cierre definitivamente el gasoducto NordStream1,
> y que en octubre ataque todos depósitos de gas de Europa.



¿De verdad has pensado en lo que estás diciendo? o mejor ¿tú vives en Europa? por que algo así sería el horror. Ojala no, pero si algún día Rusia tiene que soltar sus pepinos contra alguna nación, que sea contra EEUU e Inglaterra, al fin y al cabo son sus macro-empresas quienes han montado todo esto.

La mayoría no entiende qué es el hambre, el horror de la guerra, la enfermedad, el miedo constante, el desánimo y ausencia de toda esperanza. Que se te coman las pulgas y piojos. No poderse lavar. No poder comer. Ver morir a la gente que conoces. Quedar mutilado o ciego. Y es que llamáis con descaro al horror para que nos visite.

*¡Cuanta ignorancia!*


----------



## vettonio (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (11 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los rusos han aprendido de los chinos hacer viviendas rápidas.



Bloques de apartamentos más feos que pegar a un padre es hacer "viviendas"? No, si además solo faltaría que no reconstruyeran...solo faltaría....


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

....


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte sobre Siemens: Fue colaborador necesario en el primer virus informático industrial del que se tiene constancia utilizado contra, si no recuerdo mal, un reactor nuclear de investigación de Irán.



Varios reactores y una planta de enriquecimiento, aparte se supone que ataco plantas nucleares no Iranís, el virus se llama Stuxnet









Why did Stuxnet worm spread?


Stuxnet's inability to stay stealthy may be fall-out from a failure to hit its intended targets last year, security researchers said today.




www.computerworld.com


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que el sistema "comunista" (que de comunista tiene lo que yo de zar de todas las rusias) chino es simplemente el sistema imperial de las antiguas dinastias chinas (Tang, Ming, etc) actualizado al siglo XXI
> 
> En vez de un emperador ("El hijo del cielo") que basaba su poder en un origen divino tienen a un Secretario General (xi ji ping) que basa su poder en el partido "comunista"
> 
> ...



Lo que ha "sacado de la pobreza" a tantos chinos es la apertura de zonas libres, adaptarse y comerciar con "occidente"....jolin, siempre los "malos" son la clave para que la gente viva de puta madre...hay que "joderse".........


----------



## Galiciaverde (11 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> esos artilugios los usan con profusión en todo el país desde al menos el último tercio del siglo pasado. pero no es para calefacción, son calentadores de agua para uso doméstico.




También hay sistemas de calefacción utilizando intercambiadores de calor y con un apoyo puntual de calentador de gas, por ejemplo, para calefacción.
Obviamente siempre son distintos los circuitos de calefacción y agua caliente.

No olvidemos tampoco la energía geotérmica. Da buenos resultados y además, unas renovables pueden apoyar a otras, pueden diseñarse sistemas mixtos.
Ejemplo: agua caliente solar + calefacción geotérmica. A partir de ahí y dependiendo del lugar y las características del entorno se diseñan las instalaciones.

En mi opinión todo efificio de viviendas en España puede ser autosuficiente desde el punto de vista energético contando con un buen aislamiento y un buen diseño bioclimático, tanto viviendas unifamiliares como bloques de pisos, ya que hay sistemas fotovoltaicos que incluso pueden instalarse en pareces verticales y en los cristales de las ventanas (el cristal es transparente y se ven los circuitos de las obleas). Los grandes edificios residenciales necesitarían un apoyo exterior de superficie captadora, situada por ejemplo en un pequeño parque o jardín. Esto, los jóvenes del foro, lo verán sin lugar a dudas, los viejos nos quedaremos con las ganas


----------



## kelden (11 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bloques de apartamentos más feos que pegar a un padre es hacer "viviendas"? No, si además solo faltaría que no reconstruyeran...solo faltaría....



Si vuelas en latas de sardinas, a saber donde vives tu ....  

A ver ... una vivienda tiene que tener luz, agua, estar aislada térmicamente, un vater decente, espacio razonable (30 m² por habitante mínimo) y poco más. Otra cosa importantísima: no endeudar de por vida al propietario lo que le va a permitir ejercer de hombre prácticamente libre, gobierne Stalin, Mariano o Anne Igartiburu. Más libre que cualquier hipotecado español de por vida. Todo lo que pase de eso es despilfarro de recursos para satisfacer algo tan nimio como la vanidad humana.

Joer ... que los pisos son feos .... como se os va la pinza .... la hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar a no mucho tardar va a ser épica ... no se como vais a sobrevivir en el mundo que se avecina .... Bueno ... no vais a sobrevivir, estais atontaos perdidos ...


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Aquí tambien hay un ruso. C*uriosamente le califican de magnate en lugar de oligarca.
> 
> Los demás son honradísimos españoles, eso sí, forrados, bien por relación familiar o por su querencia al terruño y sus gentes; a los que nadie regaló nunca nada y que se hicieron a si mismos.
> 
> ...



Que bien lo visten cuando en realidad no es para tanto. Alegranza y Montaña Clara son secarrales, Toralla en realidad tiene una pacotorre fea como pocas en la que un piso vale unos 300k, y los chalets son más bien burgueses estilo setentero que "de potentados". Las que sí valen la pena son las de Baleares,y las Sisargas tienen toda la pinta de que acabaran en dominio público. En otros países hay decenas o hasta cientos de islas privadas, en España apenas hay porque también somos curiosamente un pais con muy pocas islas comparando con cualquiera de Europa. Yo creo que salvo Bélgica y Portugal cualquier país europeo con costa tiene muchas más islitas que España.

Eso sí, la caza del ruso que no pare.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Jul 2022)

Ganando la guerra a Putin


----------



## alfonbass (11 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si vuelas en latas de sardinas, a saber donde vives tu ....
> 
> A ver ... una vivienda tiene que tener luz, agua, estar aislada térmicamente, un vater decente, espacio razonable (30 m² por habitante mínimo) y poco más. Todo lo que pase de eso es despilfarro de recursos para satisfacer algo tan nimio como la vanidad humana.
> 
> Joer ... que los pisos son feos .... como se os va la pinza .... la hostia de realidad que os vais a llevar a no mucho tardar va a ser épica ... no se como vais a sobrevivir en el mundo que se avecina .... Bueno ... no vais a sobrevivir ...



No soy yo quien quiere una sociedad fea, ridícula, basada en un "colectivismo" que no existe y donde la gente no podamos escoger. La belleza de una ciudad es también importante, se llama calidad de vida, pero supongo que eso te debe sonar a lo que quieres tu, pero quieres evitar que los demás tengan, como buen comunistoide

Si no sobrevivimos nosotros, tampoco lo haréis vosotros, si es eso lo que queréis......


----------



## Remequilox (11 Jul 2022)

Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:

Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
Es cuestión de días que sea localizado su punto crítico, y pasen a ser un simple y vulgar lanzacohetes más, de los tantos que hay en el teatro de operaciones.

Tirar un pepinazo, y que le de a algo, y no hacer nada más, solo sirve para publicar un twett eufórico, y si estás muy salido hacerte una manola (y seguramente, ni eso merece).
El uso de la artillería no consiste en lanzar algunos pepinos al tuntun, a ver que pasa.
Sirve o para detener una ofensiva (los dos frentes donde hay ofensiva rusa, Donbass y un poco Jarkov, siguen en ofensiva), o para ablandar resistencia y dar cobertura a una ofensiva propia (del tipo la famosa y nunca desarrollada Ofensiva y Reconquista de Jerson, por ejemplo, o ya puestos, que se animen y tiren hasta Mariúpol....). Fuera de algún que otro disparo de demostración (en plan feria de muestras), aun no se ha visto un solo HIMARS desarrollando una acción operacional con un mínimo de éxito. Esto no niega que a quien le hayan caído encima los pepinacos, no le habrá hecho mucha gracia precisamente. Pero en lo que guerra se refiere, su uso y presencia, por ahora es entre testimonial y nulo.

Un poco de contexto respecto del arma en sí. HIMARS hay unos pocos más de 500 en todo el mundo. Como (buena) arma norteamericana, es cara (y lenta de fabricar) de cojones. El sistema lanzador sale a precio unitario de catálogo a unos 20 M $, y los cohetes de lanzamiento, a unos 90.000 $ la munición para el modo 6 lanzamientos, y algo por encima del 1 M$ el pepino gordo adaptado de 1 lanzamiento.
Si se compra al por mayor, se logran mejores precios, por supuesto.
Es lo que al parecer pasó la semana pasada, cuando USA anunció un nuevo paquete de "ayuda humanitaria" de 400 M$, donde iban 4 sistema de lanzadores HIMARS, y 1.000 rondas de disparo (o sea, unos 6.000 cohetes).
Eso, a precio unitario de catálogo son unos 600 M$, pero al gobierno USA le ha salido el pack por 2/3 (les habrán hecho una oferta de 3x2).

El dato cantidad de sistemas disponibles, y coste del arma, es importante para desarrollar una estrategia.
Polonia compró 20 sistemas, en 2019 (negociación desde 2018), a entregar en 2023 (o sea, aun no han llegado).
(Personalmente pienso que los HIMARS que se están entregando a Ucrania eran los que estaban preparando para Polonia).
Cada sistema de lanzador tiene una determinada vida útil (amen de los propios costes de transporte, formación y operación), y un final de vida absoluto, sea por fin de la propia vida útil por desgaste, sea porque te lo localicen y te lo destruyan o capturen.
Así que no es descabellado pensar en uno coste operacional de 150.000 por pepino lanzado.
En el supuesto ideal y fantastilloso de que cada pepino sea un acierto (nunca tienen una efectividad del 100 %), se justifica su uso si el daño causado es superior a eso.
Destruir un polvorín de una batería de artillería, con una munición de valor 50.000 o 100.000 $, o un depósito de combustible con 100 m3, es perder la guerra por ruina económica. (Cuesta más el collar que el perro....).

Por otra parte, en un frente de guerra de alrededor de 1.000 km, y una profundidad operacional (retaguardia próxima hasta frente de fuego), de quizás unos 30 a 50 km, nos da un escenario del teatro de operaciones de unos 40.000 km2.
Por cada sistema HIMARS, contando los 8 - 2 + 4 existentes, sale a entre 3.000 y 5.000 km2 por lanzador.
1 lanzador que puede tirar hasta 6 pepinos, y luego reposicionarse (así que la velocidad de recarga y lanzamiento real es MUY inferior a la teórica nominal).
Eso en una guerra, y menos en una guerra de artillería como esta, es lo que en Catalunya se llama "_foc d'encenalls_". Meros "chispazos".

Sobre otras _wunderwafen _y sus puntos críticos:
Al principio, febrero-marzo, las fuentes otánicas estaban todo el día con que los javelins y los Bayraktars habían cambiado el curso de la guerra, que ya nada volvería a ser igual, y Rusia se había quedado sin tanques o vehiculos blindados.
Los javelins tienen una distancia optima de alrededor de 1 km, menos distancia no son muy efectivos, y en entornos urbanos (decenas de metros), son incluso más peligrosos para el lanzador que no para el objetivo.
Sirvieron, solo, para acribillar a columnas de tanques que no estaban en despliegue, sino en transporte, y con muchas tripulaciones inexpertas.
Luego, poniendo parrillas a los tanques cuando van en transporte (y sacándolas cuando actúan, pues molestan), realizando operaciones conjuntas, con cobertura mutua infantería-carros-artillería, y especialmente en entornos urbanos, las _wunderwafen _javelin pasaron a mejor vida. Son buenas armas, útiles con sus limitaciones, y carísimas en comparación. Y muy pesadas para cargar con ellas en despliegues campo a través a pie, tan típicos de los ucranianos.

Bayraktars, del arma definitiva a un casi bluf. Solo están activos de forma habitual en el último mes en la Isla de las Serpientes (y ya no, pues está desguarnecida). Un inteligente uso de interferencias electrónicas y armas antiaéreas (nada del otro mundo, solo prevención, vigilancia y uso concienzudo de lo que ya se tenía), los han convertido en la anécdota turca de los campos de batalla. Tan definitivos como lo fue el Somua S35 para los franceses en 1940.
Si bien es muchísimo más barato que cualquier avión tripulado, como dron, dada la inmensa necesidad de ellos, es caro. Y además, es un dron concebido como dron de ataque, donde sirve pero cojea, y no como dron de observación (que es lo que más se usa y más se necesita en esta guerra).

En abril-mayo, el objeto de las autosatisfacciones de los otánicos fueron los M777. Excelente obús yankie, pero no mejor que la artillería de tubo rusa. Digamos que si pudiesen igualar en número, por algún que otro factor sí podría otorgar una relativa ventaja, Pero unos pocos cientos de obuses, en este guerra y estos frentes y estas operaciones, hacen entre poco y nada.
Tiene alguna ventaja respecto de otras armas rusas equivalentes: tira un pepino de 155, como el obús D-20-152 ruso, pero es ligero, transportable y con elevada cadencia como el obús D-30-122 ruso.
Y tiene otra ventaja, que demostró que fue su punto crítico.
Es bastante silencioso, para el pepinaco que tira.
Solo que ese sigilo, y estabilización en el retroceso, lo hace mediante un sistema hidráulico de recuperación. Y ese sistema genera una vibración-frecuencia muy concreta y específica.

Los sistema de contrabatería rusos, al principio en lugar de intentar localizar a lo bruto, y tirar a cualquier cosa, les dejaron disparar a gusto (fue la semana en que los otánicos se corrían de gusto con cada twett de algo destruido). Y averiguaron y se dieron cuenta de ese sonido sutil y peculiar. Una vez tuvieron ya la huella sónica concreta del M777, los han machacado vivos.

En resumen:
Cosas tan sencillas como "distancia operativa optima o adversa", "medidas pasivas de seguridad provisionales", "prestar atención al objetivo", "contramedidas electrónicas que hasta puedes comprar en el Alibabá", "utilizar tus recursos antiaéreos contra los drones", "calibrar los sensores sónicos de los sistemas de contrabatería",.... han sido determinantes.
Todas esas _wunderwaffen _que iban a cambiar las guerras para siempre, y que habían implicado la derrota rusa, la destrucción de su fuerza acorazada, de su infantería,.... Al final han demostrado ser casi más un carísimo impedimento que no una verdadera ayuda al ejército de Ucrania.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> [´kñjhb
> 
> ¿En serio? Si lo es, es uno de los troleos más espectaculares que ha hecho Putin, posiblemente uno de los troleos más espectaculares de la historia de la guerra.
> Van a tener que cambiar el trollface.



si lo extendiera al resto de europa ya seria el troll de trolles. el megatroll.


----------



## NPI (11 Jul 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Esperemos que Putin cierre definitivamente el gasoducto NordStream1,
> y que en octubre ataque todos depósitos de gas de Europa.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (11 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto cortisimo porque el clapham esta empacando .
> Se ira otra vez con el Gabor a 1683 ...pero trankilos , que no volvera al sitio de Viena .
> El Gabor ahora hace " UBER DELIVERY TEMPORAL " , es ir y volver . Le llevara un microscopio a un tal Anton Van Leeuwenhoek
> para que mire bacterias , joer que aburrimiento .
> ...



Está el gasoil como para empacar. Aunque este año más paja que trigo, en fin amigo, lo que haya recogerás.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (11 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte sobre Siemens: Fue colaborador necesario en el primer virus informático industrial del que se tiene constancia utilizado contra, si no recuerdo mal, un reactor nuclear de investigación de Irán.











Stuxnet: historia del primer arma de la ciberguerra


En 2010 salía a la luz Stuxnet, un malware que había infectado la central nuclear Natanz, en Irán. El grupo de seguridad Langner ha estado durante todo este...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> [´kñjhb
> 
> ¿En serio? Si lo es, es uno de los troleos más espectaculares que ha hecho Putin, posiblemente uno de los troleos más espectaculares de la historia de la guerra.
> Van a tener que cambiar el trollface.



Efectivamente, Putin se está riendo en la cara de Ucrania y de sus aliados.
Es humor ruso!!


----------



## El Mercader (11 Jul 2022)

Todavía no he visto ni una sola vez a este hijo de puta pedir alimentos, medicinas, etc. Solo pide armas y más armas. Ojalá reviente.


----------



## Peineto (11 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si ya se ve en uno de los lemas de la Agenda 2030: 'No tendrás nada y serás feliz'. Y ahora un ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Veis como sonríe? pues eso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120052



Te llevas un gallieuro de premio.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Jul 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas realizan un ataque con lanzacohetes múltiples estadounidenses HIMARS contra la provincia de Jersón*

El ataque provocó una explosión en unos almacenes de salitre en la localidad de Nóvaya Kajovka.


----------



## coscorron (11 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia se ha convertido en el segundo proveedor de gas natural de España, por delante de Argelia. Las importaciones de combustible azul de Rusia al reino se han duplicado desde mayo, alcanzando los 8,7 mil gigavatios/hora. Esto cubre casi una cuarta parte de las necesidades de gas del país. Estados Unidos sigue siendo el principal proveedor, aportando al país el 30% de los recursos energéticos, escribe Bloomberg en referencia a la energética Enagas.



Pues como eramos los únicos que no dependiamos del gas ruso pues nada nos unimos al barco y mientras nos suben el precio de todo decimos jodete Putin .. ahora no sólo pagamos nosotros el gas más caro sino que le damos más dinero a Rusia ... O somos tontos o nos lo hacemos muy bien.


----------



## AngelMiguel (11 Jul 2022)

Joder con la cosa posmo.... es un no parar. Sigo prefiriendo la tierra cruda, el tapial, el adobe... miles de años avalan dicha tegnologia.Disculpad la interrupción.


----------



## El Mercader (11 Jul 2022)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> Joder con la cosa posmo.... es un no parar. Sigo prefiriendo la tierra cruda, el tapial, el adobe... miles de años avalan dicha tegnologia.Disculpad la interrupción.



Tengo una casa en Castilla-León hecha de adobe tradicional a la cual solo se le han hecho reformas menores. La casa es de 1880 y ahí sigue como el primer día.

Un ejemplo:


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues lo parecía, cualquiera q te lea entiende eso.
> 
> Pero bueno, en vez de ese estás estudiando uno q no tiene página....y crees que será mejor. Le vas a pedir datos y te los enviará imagino con ensayos certificados por alguna universidad u organismo verificable verdad ?
> 
> ...




Joder, me vas a hacer que haga unos números sin decimales y aproximados.

No necesito ninguna prueba de ningun organismo que certifique nada. La información que les voy a pedir es de otro tipo: que electrolito usa, material de los electrodos, vida útil de los mismos,....,.......y según que contesten sé perfectamente si controlan el tema o no.

Unos pequeños cálculos energéticos ( en kW o si quieres en julios ):

Energía de 1 l de gasofa..... 9,8 kW.

Energía de 1 kg de hidrógeno........33,6 kW.

Suponiendo un coche que gaste 6 l a los 100, para ahorrar 2 l (que son 19,6 kW ) necesito unos 0,6 kg de hidrógeno, lo que equivale a tener que electrolizar 5,5 l de agua cada 100 km.

Lo que no se ( y eso también me lo tienen que decir ) es el consumo de ese cacharro por cada litro de agua. Depende de muchas cosas.

Que todavía no les he escrito ( es un tema que tengo en el cajón) y ya veremos por donde salen, pero te aseguro que no me vale cualquier respuesta.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (11 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120125



Pues conseguido ... A disfrutar de la paridad en el peor momento.


----------



## Satori (11 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



en ese cálculo económico sobre las armas avanzadas faltan varias consideraciones importantes, a saber:

- A Ucrania lo que esos sistemas de armas cuesten o dejen de costar le da igual, no los va a pagar de todas maneras. Y en todo caso, si se lo apuntan como deuda a pagar significará que el país quedará en manos de EEUU, van a tener que pagar con sus tierras, su sistema productivo, sus gentes etc etc.
- EEUU, al vender a Europa y otros países hidrocarburos a un precio mucho más elevado, saca un beneficio extraordinario que excede en varios órdenes de magnitud el coste de los sistemas de armas.
- La resistencia ucraniana, reforzada por estas armas, sin duda va a hacer que la victoria rusa sea mucho más costosa tanto en términos económicos (costes directos de la guerra + costes indirectos de las sanciones) como humanos. Si como consecuencia de que el precio a pagar por la intervención en Ucrania es demasiado alto, el régimen ruso corre el riesgo de descomponerse, y posiblemente esa sea la gran esperanza de los EEUU: que Rusia se disuelva en una serie de estados más pequeños, más débiles y manejables. Si bien ésta es una posibilidad que de momento no parece probable (las últimas encuestas dan un apoyo popular a Putin de un 83%), los EEUU siempre apuntan al medio y largo plazo, en espera de la oportunidad que les permita controlar y rapiñar al resto del mundo. Y Putin tiene ya 70 años, lo mismo la palma en unos meses que dura 15 años más.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (11 Jul 2022)

Si lo que dice el tal Galileo es cierto aunque sea a medias, esto solo lleva hacia la escalada. Los rusos habrán de atacar con más fuerza y mejores armas, si pueden.


----------



## manodura79 (11 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



Coincidido en el análisis. Sólo un apunte.
En mi opinión estos nuevos sistemas de cohetes tienen el único objetivo de escalar el conflicto. La intención, en mi opinión, es que al coronel o general de turno se le vaya la pinza y lanze un pepinazo a algún punto simbólico dentro de Rusia. Trescientos kilómetros de alcance da para mucho donde elegir.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (11 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Coincidido en el análisis. Sólo un apunte.
> En mi opinión estos nuevos sistemas de cohetes tienen el único objetivo de escalar el conflicto. La intención, en mi opinión, es que al coronel o general de turno se le vaya la pinza y lanze un pepinazo a algún punto simbólico dentro de Rusia. Trescientos kilómetros de alcance da para mucho donde elegir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



El problema es que el ruso, en el frente muchas ganas no se le ven, nos lo dice y nos lo vuelve a decir y el guiño es para Europa. Yo con los del otro lado me entiendo, a fin de cuentas, todos tenemos energía y tú ilusa Europa ¿Qué piensas hacer?. Mientras tanto gas el justo para que no se te ocurran perrerías, que de primero de estrategia es apretar y no ahogar.

El gas creo yo que, mientras paguen, no va a cortar pero que nos va a dejar con el gas justo justísimo seguro. Y va a contar el que recibamos de Argelia, no valen trampas.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jul 2022)

Hora de casi dormir, entre los 3 frentes abiertos Kherson, Donbass y Nikolaiv los ucranianos no dan abasto, no pueden concentrar fuerzas para realizar un contra-ataque ya que los rusos mantienen el frente inmovilizado, lo que en ajedrez se llama tener un buen esqueleto de peones si intentas rómpelo pierdes piezas importantes o incluso llegas al jaque mate.

Para los amantes de la paz pongo una canción, Ketia Melua - Blowing in the wind


----------



## Roedr (11 Jul 2022)

Menudos pepinazos les han metido los ucras (o soldados americanos) a los rusos con los himars esta tarde. En TG están saliendo unas imágenes brutales de las explosiones.

O Rusia da un golpe de mano cosa seria o lo va a pasar putas para no perder guerra. Creo que se está subestimando la brutal ayuda y medios que está recibiendo Ucrania. 

La OTAN/USA ha perdido todo respeto por Rusia. Están metiendo misiles sofisticados operados por americanos y guiados por satélites americananos, Abrahms, aviones, helos, etc. En unos meses están volando F16, sino al tiempo. Los ucras son valientes, y si consiguen armamento pesado en suficiente cantidad impondrán su superioridad numérica sobre los rusos.

Putin se está pasando de cálculos y cuando quiera reaccionar puede ser demasiado tarde.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Jul 2022)

El pueblo ucranio se parece mucho al español, en verano tienen fiestas con buenas mascletás, pero nada comparado con las mascletás que se gastan los rusos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (11 Jul 2022)

Atencion, ataque importante a Kakhovka con HIMARS 





Putin es un cagao Hace tiempo que prometio acciones contra los nucleos de decision y no ha hecho nada, Mucha verborrea y cada vez mas gente civil muriendo en las republicas del Donbas y en otros Oblats tanto de Ucranis como de Rusia.

Ya les vale a los rusos, a que esperan para destruir ucrania, que adviertan de una vez que no van a tolerar mas llegada de armamento de occidente, tendrian que haber cerrado el espacio aereo , y acabar con todo el gobierno ucro, y dejar bien claro que todo los paises que sirvan de transito a la llegada de ese armamento los consideraran objetuivos legitimos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atencion, ataque importante a Kakhovka con HIMARS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin tiene pinta de estar acojonao o paralizado. No me extraña por otra parta, porque está luchando contra toda la OTAN.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Esto deberia marcar un punto de inflexion para rusia, ojo que es el mismo material que exploto en beirut, si Rusia no responde a esto de manera tajante la proxima atacaran una ciudad grande de la `propia rusia.

Ellos sabran, los estan humillando , pero no se dan cuenta que el imperio ya esta en guerra directa con ellos, que mas les tiene que hacer,?


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Recomiendo esta lectura. 

Buen resumen de la mentalidad rusa, y especialmente la de Putin.

https://www.eldiario.es/internaciona...8_9137320.html

_“No hay ADN de un país en términos psicológicos y no se puede generalizar, especialmente sobre un país como Rusia, pero a su vez todos los países tienen su propia narrativa nacional. Desde el siglo XIII, Rusia siempre ha tenido la obsesión de estar rodeada, pero también ha mantenido la idea de que el terror y la crueldad son un arma de guerra esencial”, opina. “Esto se remonta a las invasiones de los mongoles. Cualquier ciudad que no se rindiera inmediatamente era pasada por la espada. Esta crueldad también se dio en Europa occidental, pero no hasta tal extremo”.

“La crueldad, la violación, el saqueo, la matanza de civiles y la destrucción de sus casas que estamos viendo en Ucrania en este momento ya lo hemos visto antes. Lo vimos como una forma de venganza en la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando el Ejército Rojo llegó a Alemania y lo vimos, obviamente, en la propia guerra civil rusa. Hay un cierto patrón”

“En Ucrania hemos visto la forma en que los cuerpos de soldados están siendo enterrados o quemados con el fin de reducir el número de víctimas”, señala. “Esta idea de que el soldado individual no cuenta para nada y que son, tal y como dijo Stalin en el discurso de la victoria, pequeños engranajes de la máquina, se remonta a las dos guerras mundiales y la guerra civil”.

“Los ucranianos no pueden rendirse o llegar a un acuerdo de compromiso cuando saben que no se puede confiar en Putin para nada. A menos que Occidente o la OTAN puedan ofrecer a Ucrania el equivalente a una garantía como el Artículo 5 sobre cualquier acuerdo que se alcance, no va a valer para nada porque sabemos que Putin realizará otro ataque por esta obsesión que tiene”. 

“En Rusia todo se remite a periodos anteriores de la historia, nunca ha sido una cuestión de mirar hacia adelante, sino hacia atrás. Solo hace falta ver a Putin, en cuyo caso es mucho más una obsesión”, dice. “Putin está mucho más obsesionado con la idea del imperio ruso que con la Unión Soviética y se ha convencido de que es casi su misión sagrada restaurar el viejo régimen que existía bajo los zares”._


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Jul 2022)

VIDEO: Misiles rusos #Tochka siendo entregados por tren a las repúblicas de #Donetsk y #Lugansk .


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Por mucho que llegue un "acuerdo" y se pare la invasión rusa, sin una garantía al estilo del artículo 5 OTAN, supondrá que tarde o temprano desde Rusia volverán a intentar invadir y controlar Ucrania. Ya se ha demostrado muchas veces que los acuerdos de este tipo son papel mojado para el tirano ruso.

Eso lo saben bien en Polonia o en Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, por eso son miembros de la OTAN para asegurarse una tranquilidad frente a Rusia y por eso son de los que más empujan dentro de sus posibilidades a ayudar a Ucrania.


----------



## El-Mano (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os dejo esto por aquí, del hilo del gas. Tremendamente interesante, y explicaría todos esos temores franceses y alemanes al corte de gas después de este parón técnico del NS1:
> 
> _*El regreso*_ (_de la pieza_) _*no ocurrirá rápidamente: de dos a cuatro semanas, el equipo se devolverá a Gazprom y luego habrá un largo período de prueba de las turbinas para averiguar qué tan correctamente se repararon. Nadie quiere instalar turbinas que corren el riesgo de fallar después de ser reparadas en un país hostil, por lo que el tiempo real para que las turbinas se pongan en marcha y SP-1 regrese a su capacidad de diseño es de dos a tres meses. Por lo tanto, persisten los riesgos de crecimiento de los precios del gas en Europa, dijo Artem Tuzov, director ejecutivo del departamento de mercado de capitales de IC Univer Capital*_
> 
> Joder, es que nos meteríamos en pleno octubre… en el mejor de los casos, el NS1 arrancaría en diez días al 40% del máximo hasta entonces.



Pon link al hilo del gas que me lo pierdo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pon link al hilo del gas que me lo pierdo







__





*Tema mítico* : - Hilo de seguimiento del flujo de gas ruso a Europa


más cosas chulísimas Por Todd Gillespie (Bloomberg) Los niveles de agua en el río Rin de Europa están disminuyendo de nuevo, y esta vez corre el riesgo de los esfuerzos del continente para impulsar su seguridad energética. Una ola de calor ha reducido partes del río, la vía navegable más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Se reporta un posible ataque a Kiev d sde Bielorrusia.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Jul 2022)

Bueno es buen momento para las tácticas.

emepzar con leonopolis, arrasado, Kiev arrasado

Seguimos para bingo con los baltiputas y putonia.

Ablgolandia bajo las aguas radiactivas 

la siguiente Berlín,, Bruselas. Paris; Praga 

la siguiente arrasar Gusania hasta los cimientos 

hágase, cúmplase


----------



## Red Star (12 Jul 2022)

Rusia cortará el gas a Europa en algún momento, pero las verdaderas risas serán cuando corte el suministro de uranio para las centrales nucleares. Entonces los políticos no van a saber dónde meterse, porque eso supondrá el MAD MAX para Europa.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto deberia marcar un punto de inflexion para rusia, ojo que es el mismo material que exploto en beirut, si Rusia no responde a esto de manera tajante la proxima atacaran una ciudad grande de la `propia rusia.
> 
> Ellos sabran, los estan humillando , pero no se dan cuenta que el imperio ya esta en guerra directa con ellos, que mas les tiene que hacer,?



Los anglosionistas quieren escalar, y es curioso que los rusos sean quienes más se controlen, quiénes vayan con más tiento. Luego se atreven a decir que el loco es Putin, o que si la horda, que si los orcos y su puta madre.

Lo que les pide el cuerpo quizá sea dejar Kiev como una mesa camilla, pero eso es lo que los comepizzas precisamente desean...


----------



## troperker (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esperemos que dejen de comprar gnl de rusia y a duplicar compras de eeuu

O mejor cuadriplicar compras de gnl de eeuu
Porque comprarian gnl de rusia
No entiendo


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Recomiendo esta lectura.
> 
> Buen resumen de la mentalidad rusa, y especialmente la de Putin.
> 
> ...



Parece que Beevor se ha olvidado de las "travesuras" de los suecos en la Guerra de los 30 Años o durante lo que los polacos conocen como El Diluvio (los cronistas decían que ni los turcos se habían atrevido a tanto) 

Veo que tira de xenofobia que da gusto, porque ciertos comportamientos no son exclusivos de una etnia o un pueblo. Shame on you, Tony.


----------



## Peineto (12 Jul 2022)

Claro que conseguirán algo, otra derrota.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglosionistas quieren escalar, y es curioso que los rusos sean quienes más se controlen, quiénes vayan con más tiento. Luego se atreven a decir que el loco es Putin, o que si la horda, que si los orcos y su puta madre.
> 
> Lo que les pide el cuerpo quizá sea dejar Kiev como una mesa camilla, pero eso es lo que los comepizzas precisamente desean...



¿Sabes por qué quieren escalar? Porque se saben perdidos, a largo plazo, perdidísimos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (12 Jul 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Sabes por qué quieren escalar? Porque se saben perdidos, a largo plazo, perdidísimos.



Pero quien quiere escalar que madres ?

Fueron los orcorrusos los que invadieron ellos fueron los que escalaron suicidando medio ejercito de la horda de lata.

Los Ucranianos han tenido la respuesta natural defenderse si te atacan te defiendes, siempre con la misma pendejada de estar buscando fantasmas donde no existen.


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudos pepinazos les han metido los ucras (o soldados americanos) a los rusos con los himars esta tarde. En TG están saliendo unas imágenes brutales de las explosiones.
> 
> O Rusia da un golpe de mano cosa seria o lo va a pasar putas para no perder guerra. Creo que se está subestimando la brutal ayuda y medios que está recibiendo Ucrania.
> 
> ...



La OTAN nunca ha tenido respeto por Rusia, ni por nada, ni siquiera la OTAN. Están ganando dinero a espuertas con la reventa de equipos de segunda mano y si además Rusia cae mejor. Posiblemente hayan hecho simulaciones y en algún momento les dió que salía más rentable lo de Ucrania que ir a por Argelia visto el resultado en Libia.


----------



## xenofonte (12 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Porque de un kg de hidrogeno a lo mejor sacas mucho mas que 3kg de metano?
> ¿Porque tienes toda una industria basada en la generacion de energia con el metano?
> ¿Porque no puedes cambiar de repente toda tu tecnologia del metano al hidrogeno?




Si el hidrógeno son 2 lonchas de queso, el metano es un bocadillo de 4 lonchas de queso y con una barra de pan.

¿Tú crees que si tienes x lonchas de queso vas a poder obtener un número de bocadillos mayor a x?


----------



## amcxxl (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ahora entendeis porque Bolsonaro era un bebe lejías no? N.W.O. and new trola con el patrocinio de los pingüinos gilipollenkos de turno


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa clase media china es la que subvenciona a los capos comunistas, la elite del partido es multimillonaria por robar, pero no roban al Partido Comunista Chino, ahi no hay cojones, roban y extorsionan a esa clase media china, los Ferraris y las mansiones que tienen los hijos de los comunistas caviar, se pagan con dolares y euros.
> 
> PD- Veremos la fortaleza economica de China, cuando reciban las sanciones futuras y la UE y los EEUU dejen de comerciar con ellos.



a ver de toda la vida en china a los hijos de las elites se les llama pantalones de seda, seguido de un calificativo despectivo según sea el susodicho


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te falta contexto.
> Todo venia a cuento de que si Alemania pretendía establecer una instalación para obtener hidrogeno y su posible uso
> Es evidente que usar ahora mismo el hidrogeno obtenido por elecrolisis mediante renovables es tan antieconomico como el gas, pero ademas requiere unas instalaciones que tardaran años en estar disponibles
> por eso elucrubro con que pudiera usarse para regasificar y usa aun asumiento el sobrecoste que ello implique
> pero no deja de ser eso, una especulacion



no creo que sea ese el caso antiguamente antes de la crisis del petróleo creo que Alemania obtenía combustible procesando el carbón de una manera determinada, eso seria mas lógico.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues lo parecía, cualquiera q te lea entiende eso.
> 
> Pero bueno, en vez de ese estás estudiando uno q no tiene página....y crees que será mejor. Le vas a pedir datos y te los enviará imagino con ensayos certificados por alguna universidad u organismo verificable verdad ?
> 
> ...



lo mas lógico seria recuperar los textos que tienen las elites ocultas y aprender la magia cuantica y de takiones que nos permita teletransportarnos pero con esta juventud es imposible, mode burbuconspiranoico

sufro mucho por que nico me tiene en el ijnore


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ahora donde está la acción es en Siria. Los rusos seguramente han movido algunas de sus fuerzas de ataque de vuelta allí.
> Se dice que Turquía estaría usando armas químicas contra una insurgencia muy bien organizada.
> 
> En el Donbass no debe haber grandes movimientos de momento pues ninguno de los dos bandos tiene empuje como para capturar terreno.
> ...



conociendo al estado mayor ruso me huelo están preparando una trampa a los otanicos de grandes proporciones.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

basicamente la reserva de buenos culitos de las rumanas en Rumania merece la pena salvarla.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Demasiado clarito, no se que futuro tiene ese canal en YouTube…



como lo ves ? te has agenciado ya algún caballo mulo o similar para la que viene.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> [´kñjhb
> 
> ¿En serio? Si lo es, es uno de los troleos más espectaculares que ha hecho Putin, posiblemente uno de los troleos más espectaculares de la historia de la guerra.
> Van a tener que cambiar el trollface.



de calle Putin siempre a superado al Buenafuente y demás calaña


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que ha "sacado de la pobreza" a tantos chinos es la apertura de zonas libres, adaptarse y comerciar con "occidente"....jolin, siempre los "malos" son la clave para que la gente viva de puta madre...hay que "joderse".........



y la prespitucion y los solteros nucafollistas que allí mueven mucho cash sano


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



Magnífico post. Una cosa: a mi me sale q a precio de catálogo son 80 M los 4 sist. de lanzamiento + 90 M las 1000 rondas lo cual sumaría 170 M según catálogo y no 600 M. Quizá haya una errata en algún sitio o estoy dormido yo.

Muchisimas gracias por el post.

Solo añadir una cosa. Yo creo que lo que están haciendo los rusos es después de detectar los 777, los monitorean hasta ver donde duermen y donde almacenan la munición ( siguiendo el camión asociado q tendrán ). Después un Calibre allí será muy eficiente, sobretodo con la munición.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> mejor confucianismo, que confuCionismo se presta a confusión



Sera, " a confucion "...chiste de las 8.00...voy con adelanto...


----------



## Ultimate (12 Jul 2022)

OT, disculpad pero la autosuficiencia energética me parece un tema muy importante



El Mercader dijo:


> Lo bueno de la termosolar, es que si lo haces en plan "rústico" no te hace falta ni un puto componente electrónico, con lo cual, el sistema te dura toda la vida y en caso de pulso electromagnético, tu sistema sigue funcionando.



Toda la vida no creo, 30 años al menos parece que si.
Conozco de primera mano una instalacion en el Norte de agua caliente centralizada con placas solares y depósito suficientemente grande en el tejado. Construida hace 32 años, ha habido que cambiar las placas solares hace un año, para mejorar la eficiencia y por fisura en una de las placas.

El ahorro ha sido indudable y a pesar de ser el Norte el rendimiento ha sido muy bueno


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

*El canciller de Austria afirma que a la UE solo le quedarán "el alcohol o las drogas psicotrópicas" si sube la inflación*
Karl Nehammer señaló que las autoridades del bloque deben establecer de forma colectiva medidas que no impulsen la inflación, sino que la repriman.





El canciller austriaco, Karl Nehammer.Steffi Loos / Gettyimages.ru

Karl Nehammer, canciller austriaco y líder del Partido Popular Austríaco (ÖVP), considera que si las autoridades europeas no toman medidas adecuadas contra el aumento de la inflación, la única salida será *el consumo de alcohol o sustancias psicotrópicas*.

"Es la inflación, es el nivel absurdamente alto de los costos energéticos. Y tenemos que establecer *las medidas de forma que no impulsemos la inflación*, sino que intentemos reprimirla de forma colectiva en la Unión Europea", afirmó durante su intervención en un congreso del ÖVP del estado federal de Tirol, celebrado el pasado sábado.

El alto cargo subrayó que, aunque son difíciles de implementar, se necesitan urgentemente medidas adecuadas contra el aumento de los precios y la inflación. "Si seguimos así, ustedes solo tendrán dos opciones: el alcohol o las drogas psicotrópicas", manifestó. "Y yo digo: el alcohol está básicamente bien", bromeó: "Lo decisivo es que siempre brindes cuando te sientas bien".

Las declaraciones de Nehammer causaron revuelo en las redes sociales y críticas por parte del derechista Partido de la Libertad de Austria (FPÖ). "Las frívolas declaraciones del canciller Karl Nehammer, según las cuales los retos actuales solo pueden superarse con 'alcohol o drogas psicotrópicas', son un clásico juramento de revelación y reflejan, por un lado, el completo fracaso del Gobierno y, por otro, la *total exageración con la situación general*", indicó el secretario general del partido, Michael Schnedlitz, citado por medios locales.

La inflación en la zona euro alcanzó el pasado mes un nuevo récord, superando las expectativas. Impulsados por el aumento de los precios de los alimentos y la energía, los gastos del consumo aumentaron en junio *en 8,6 %* con respecto al año anterior y frente al 8,1% registrado en mayo. Francia, Italia y España tuvieron a finales de junio nuevos máximos históricos, mientras que en la región del Báltico los precios se dispararon por encima del 20 %, de acuerdo con Bloomberg.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ganando la guerra a Putin



esta claro que el lobby de los desodorantes el hielo y los frigodedo presiona por beneficio


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



hombre si usas el binomio radar de contrabateria caza con bomba combustible aire puedes producir un efecto curioso en los Himan esos


----------



## damnun_infectum (12 Jul 2022)

Por si alguien no lo ha subido:


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Joder, me vas a hacer que haga unos números sin decimales y aproximados.
> 
> No necesito ninguna prueba de ningun organismo que certifique nada. La información que les voy a pedir es de otro tipo: que electrolito usa, material de los electrodos, vida útil de los mismos,....,.......y según que contesten sé perfectamente si controlan el tema o no.
> 
> ...



Tus números son correctos. El timo estará en cuanta gasolina usarás para conseguir ese hidrógeno,ahí t engañarán. El sistema de mezclado o inyección es tb muy importante, cualquier fuga ya sabes lo q le pasa a los cohetes.

Saludos y perdón por mis primeros post...es que leerlos parecía que no controlabas.

Saludos


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente, Putin se está riendo en la cara de Ucrania y de sus aliados.
> Es humor ruso!!



pues dile que se pongo serio y que me mande la rusa pal 25 de agosto a portes pagados.

me pregunto que ranking tendrán sobre nosotros los de la KGB y el GRU?


----------



## pgas (12 Jul 2022)

ni traduzco, para qué?

PD como si no hubiera ya suficientes retratrolls, ahora flodean OTs otros zascandiles, mismo tratamiento


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Tengo una casa en Castilla-León hecha de adobe tradicional a la cual solo se le han hecho reformas menores. La casa es de 1880 y ahí sigue como el primer día.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120121



ajaja eres el señorito de pueblo con tierras arrendadas y derecho pernada...............


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Satori dijo:


> en ese cálculo económico sobre las armas avanzadas faltan varias consideraciones importantes, a saber:
> 
> - A Ucrania lo que esos sistemas de armas cuesten o dejen de costar le da igual, no los va a pagar de todas maneras. Y en todo caso, si se lo apuntan como deuda a pagar significará que el país quedará en manos de EEUU, van a tener que pagar con sus tierras, su sistema productivo, sus gentes etc etc.
> - EEUU, al vender a Europa y otros países hidrocarburos a un precio mucho más elevado, saca un beneficio extraordinario que excede en varios órdenes de magnitud el coste de los sistemas de armas.
> - La resistencia ucraniana, reforzada por estas armas, sin duda va a hacer que la victoria rusa sea mucho más costosa tanto en términos económicos (costes directos de la guerra + costes indirectos de las sanciones) como humanos. Si como consecuencia de que el precio a pagar por la intervención en Ucrania es demasiado alto, el régimen ruso corre el riesgo de descomponerse, y posiblemente esa sea la gran esperanza de los EEUU: que Rusia se disuelva en una serie de estados más pequeños, más débiles y manejables. Si bien ésta es una posibilidad que de momento no parece probable (las últimas encuestas dan un apoyo popular a Putin de un 83%), los EEUU siempre apuntan al medio y largo plazo, en espera de la oportunidad que les permita controlar y rapiñar al resto del mundo. Y Putin tiene ya 70 años, lo mismo la palma en unos meses que dura 15 años más.



de todos modos ninguna guerra es de bajo coste


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> *Parece que Beevor se ha olvidado de las "travesuras" de los suecos en la Guerra de los 30 Años* o durante lo que los polacos conocen como El Diluvio (los cronistas decían que ni los turcos se habían atrevido a tanto)
> 
> Veo que tira de xenofobia que da gusto, porque ciertos comportamientos no son exclusivos de una etnia o un pueblo. Shame on you, Tony.



mas info, please?
es de alguna entrevista?


----------



## Mabuse (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hombre si usas el binomio radar de contrabateria caza con bomba combustible aire puedes producir un efecto curioso en los Himan esos


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Ofensivas, amenazas y más guerra


A principios de junio, cuando se iniciaba el reapertura de algunos colegios en la ciudad de Mariupol y se anunciaba la extensión del curso escolar -en parte para ofrecer algo de normalidad y retorn…




slavyangrad.es











Ofensivas, amenazas y más guerra


12/07/2022


A principios de junio, cuando se iniciaba el reapertura de algunos colegios en la ciudad de Mariupol y se anunciaba la extensión del curso escolar -en parte para ofrecer algo de normalidad y retorno a la vida civil en una situación prácticamente apocalíptica, pero también para garantizar evitar que aquellos estudiantes en último curso perdieran la oportunidad de continuar con la educación superior-, la primera reacción de Ucrania fue la condena. Lo mismo ocurrió en otras zonas ahora bajo control ruso, como es el caso de Jerson, la región que menos ha sufrido la dureza de la guerra y donde Rusia pretende presentar la normalidad como argumento para convencer a la población de que su presencia ahí no es ni amenazante ni temporal.

En aquel momento, Irina Vereschuk, viceprimera ministra y ministra para los “territorios temporalmente ocupados”, apeló a los progenitores de los niños para exigirles que no lleven a sus hijos e hijas al colegio. No lleven a los niños a estudiar en las instituciones educativas de la ocupación. Mudaos a territorios controlados. Los niños se lo agradecerán más adelante”, afirmó entonces. La apelación se debía al cambio de modelo educativo, la eliminación del contenido nacionalista ucraniano en favor de la visión rusa del mundo y también al idioma ruso, que Ucrania lleva años tratando de eliminar del sistema educativo.

Pero había un matiz añadido, que explica por qué Ucrania no ha realizado llamamientos similares en los últimos ocho años a las familias de Crimea, la RPD y la RPL. “Seamos sinceros: no habrá vida normal en los territorios temporalmente ocupados hasta la reunificación con Ucrania. Además de toda una serie de problemas legales, hay otro más: Ucrania luchará por sus tierras, así que los territorios temporalmente ocupados pueden ser una zona de guerra. Aquí tenemos que ser sinceros unos con otros”, añadió la viceministra dando por hecho que Ucrania llevará la guerra a esta región que, hasta ahora, había evitado la destrucción masiva y en la que se había reanudado la vida civil y la actividad económica.

Ahora, pasado un mes y una ofensiva que no ha dado grandes éxitos en la región, Vereschuk vuelve a apelar a la población de Jerson. Mejor armado con la llegada de artillería pesada de sus socios occidentales y dirigido por la inteligencia militar extranjera, que en tiempo real proporciona los objetivos (entre ellos los centros de decisión de las Repúblicas Populares y depósitos de munición en diferentes zonas del frente), el Ejército Ucraniano se encuentra en posición de lanzar una ofensiva. Eso es, al menos, lo que las autoridades políticas están tratando de hacer ver.

Este fin de semana, mientras Arestovich se jactaba de los ataques contra objetivos en la región de Jerson (olvidando que eran objetivos civiles y no militares), Vereschuk llamaba a la población a evacuar la zona a la mayor brevedad. “Es necesario para que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pongan en peligro a la población durante las acciones ofensivas”, afirmó. Para hacer ver la urgencia de la situación, el vicegobernador de la región añadió que la evacuación debía hacerse en cualquier dirección posible, incluso a través de Crimea.

Estas declaraciones coinciden con las manifestaciones del ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleskiy Reznikov, que en una entrevista concedida a _The Times_ se refirió a la “coalición anti-Kremlin” que se ha formado y habló del ejército de un millón de efectivos con el que Ucrania recuperará, por la vía militar, los territorios perdidos. Reznikov añadió que el presidente Zelensky ha dado ya la orden de crear los planes necesarios para recuperar las zonas costeras, es decir, las regiones de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie. Sus declaraciones coinciden con lo planteado hace semanas por el presidente ucraniano, que se refirió al plan de recuperar por la vía militar los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero para, posteriormente, comenzar a negociar con Rusia el retorno de los perdidos desde 2014.

Horas antes, Reznikov había planteado los tres escenarios posible de resolución del conflicto, todos ellos favorables a Ucrania, el más optimista de los cuales supondría la práctica disolución de Rusia con la independencia de todo tipo de regiones en las que actualmente no hay separatismo alguno. Las palabras de Reznikov no siempre se corresponden con la realidad y responden más a sus deseos. En este caso, ni siquiera han sido confirmadas por el presidente Zelensky, que en una aparición mediática afirmó no haber leído las palabras del ministro y rechazó anunciar planes ofensivos.

Como Ucrania lleva meses anunciando, esos planes de ofensiva existen y son más factibles a medida que Kiev recibe armamento pesado de sus socios, sus soldados son entrenados en el extranjero (así lo afirma la prensa británica) y se acumulan reservas a medida que se pierden territorios en Donbass. Desde que comenzó la intervención rusa, Kiev ha dejado claro que recuperar Jerson prima sobre recuperar Donbass, destruido y con una población que Ucrania ha considerado desde 2014 sospechosa de deslealtad. Jerson es también un eslabón mucho más débil para Rusia, que a pesar de haber reforzado su presencia, no cuenta con un gran contingente en la zona.

La región es también la zona más alejada de un frente que cubre cientos de kilómetros y donde la información es escasa. Sin embargo, es evidente que, por el momento, no hay una ofensiva a gran escala de Ucrania en esa zona. En los últimos días, ha aumentado la agresividad ucraniana con el uso masivo de misiles Tochka-U sobre objetivos de ciudades como Jerson, Novaya Kajovka o Melitopol. Sin embargo, las declaraciones de las autoridades ucranianas buscan también objetivos no militares. Es importante para Ucrania impedir la consolidación de la situación en términos sociales como militares, de ahí la necesidad de causar el pánico entre la población con el anuncio de una ofensiva que puede ser inminente o no. Pese a que Rusia no cuenta con una cifra excesiva de tropas, lo mismo puede decirse de Ucrania y la docena de HIMARS de los que dispone el Ejército Ucraniano le dan una mucho mayor capacidad destructiva, pero no van a ser capaces por sí mismos de capturas las ciudades bajo control ruso, al menos en sus cifras actuales. Sin embargo, el material obtenido por Kiev sí es suficiente para probar las defensas aéreas de Rusia, tratar de abrumarlas en busca de crear más daños a las tropas rusas.

Las palabras de Reznikov no son solo un mensaje al Ejército Ruso, que deberá adaptar sus medios y su estrategia a la nueva situación de mayor fortaleza y mejor equipamiento de Ucrania en el frente, sino también a sus aliados. Ese millón de efectivos dispuesto a atacar y derrotar a Rusia en el frente precisan de armas. De ahí que las manifestaciones de los últimos días de las autoridades políticas ucranianas busquen nuevamente un aumento del suministro de ciertas armas occidentales, especialmente los HIMARS. Ucrania ya ha probado su efectividad en el frente, afirmaba la semana pasada Mijailo Podoliak, por lo que merece un número más elevado de estos sistemas capaces de disparar a objetivos a una distancia de hasta 300 kilómetros.

En cada ocasión que Ucrania anuncia una inminente ofensiva -es cierto que, en esta ocasión, el anuncio es más serio y se ha acompañado de palabras que, camufladas en una preocupación por la población que Ucrania no ha mostrado en ocho años, buscan causar el pánico-, Kiev da por hecho su éxito. Esta futura ofensiva no ha sido una excepción. Ucrania pretende recuperar por la vía militar una región que pudo recuperar por la vía diplomática el pasado marzo, eso sí, a costa de aceptar la pérdida de Crimea y al menos una parte de Donbass. Miles de personas han muerto desde entonces y ciudades enteras han quedado destruidas en una guerra que Ucrania aspira ahora a llevar a Jerson, Novaya Kajovka o Melitopol. En cualquier caso, Ucrania ha decidido ya que esa es la voluntad de la población. Tras el ataque de ayer contra Novaya Kajovka -Ucrania afirma haber destruido depósitos de munición, mientras que las actuales autoridades de Jerson afirman que se trataba de un depósito de nitrato-, un representante de las autoridades ucranianas de Jerson afirmó que, pese a que las explosiones han destruido las ventanas de la población, esta «está contenta, porque sabe que el Ejército Ucraniano está cerca».

Necesitada de un éxito que le garantice el apoyo de sus socios, especialmente el de los países de la Unión Europea, más reticentes que Estados Unidos y Reino Unido a creer en una victoria militar ucraniana. En busca de más armas, Ucrania ofrece más guerra. En esa lucha, Ucrania aspira a diferentes victorias. La más preciada sería la militar, pero conseguir que Rusia tenga que desviar parte de su tropas de Donbass a Jerson o causar pánico entre la población civil de los territorios controlados por Rusia serían ya premios que Kiev no dudaría en explotar para su propaganda.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno es buen momento para las tácticas.
> 
> emepzar con leonopolis, arrasado, Kiev arrasado
> 
> ...



tu vas primero dirigiendo la carga a pecho descubierto puesto hasta las cejas de captagon hasta las cejas.


esto te pasa por usar como avatar una foto de un antepasado mío sin pedirme permiso


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


>



yo hablo mi ingles medio como me sale los cursos psanchitos gratis de inglis no me seas SKELETOR


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Sera, " a confucion "...chiste de las 8.00...voy con adelanto...



nico también te ijnora me temo


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> OT, disculpad pero la autosuficiencia energética me parece un tema muy importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mirate el sistema de zanja canadiense + casa ecologica


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Con total desprecio a la razón, pues nada hay que objetar a una concesión voluntaria de ciudadanía. En todo caso habría que objetar a la negación de ciudadanía, nunca a su concesión voluntaria.
> 
> Pero bueno, es el payaso este de mierda del Zelenski, que consentido de los "mass-mierda" occidentales puede decir lo que quiera.
> 
> *¿Por qué no concede él la ciudadanía ucraniana a todo ruso que lo solicite?*.




Porque no los consideran humanos. Son untermensch, Negros de las Nieves. Solo son buenos para exterminarlos.
Ya lo dijo Walesa el otro día.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas info, please?
> es de alguna entrevista?



Más bien es algo (las salvajadas de los suecos) que aparece en muchas obras de historia. Beevor debería saber que un historiador ha de ser objetivo, o al menos intentarlo. Por lo visto a él también le han puesto pasta encima de la mesa.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a las afirmaciones de Estados Unidos de que Rusia e Irán están negociando el suministro de "cientos de aviones no tripulados" de Irán, hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas:

1. Washington trata por todos los medios de limitar la posibilidad de suministrar armas y componentes a Rusia desde el extranjero, y sondea regularmente a varios países para identificar dichos suministros, acompañando este sondeo con diversas amenazas.

2. Los problemas de escasez de aviones no tripulados para las necesidades del teatro de largo alcance son evidentes y han sido reconocidos oficialmente en el gobierno ruso (véase la declaración del viceprimer ministro Borisov).

3. En la actualidad se está aumentando apresuradamente la producción de aviones no tripulados, con instalaciones de producción que pasan a funcionar en tres turnos + planes para abrir nuevas naves de montaje, para las que se están contratando especialistas.

4. Irán es uno de los líderes mundiales en el desarrollo de aviones no tripulados (en muchos aspectos, los éxitos iniciales de Irán se basaron en la ingeniería inversa de modelos estadounidenses) y tiene muchos años de práctica en el uso exitoso de sus aviones no tripulados durante las campañas militares en Irak, Siria y Yemen. Ha tenido especial éxito en Yemen, donde incluso los drones caseros ensamblados por los Houthis a partir de componentes iraníes han conseguido resultados espectaculares.

5. Desde un punto de vista subjetivo, una variedad de drones kamikaze/bombarderos, la mayoría de cuyos modelos tienen un alcance de 100 km o más, podría ser de gran interés para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

6. En el caso de las compras a gran escala de sistemas que pueden lanzarse desde contenedores convencionales (que incluso pueden montarse en camionetas y camiones convencionales -hay una versión de seis contenedores con lanzamiento de municiones de barrera, por ejemplo-), se necesitaría algún tiempo para entrenar a las tripulaciones.

7. Además de los aviones no tripulados kamikaze, Irán también cuenta con una gran colección de diversos aviones no tripulados de reconocimiento, algunos de los cuales son, de hecho, parientes lejanos de los aviones no tripulados estadounidenses que llegaron a estar en posesión del ejército iraní en algún momento.

8. Es importante recordar que con el levantamiento del embargo de armas de la ONU contra Irán, no hay obstáculos formales para el comercio de armas entre Irán y la Federación Rusa. Las relaciones ruso-iraníes están mejorando, Irán se unirá a la OCS en los próximos meses, las relaciones entre Irán y Estados Unidos están tradicionalmente en el nivel más bajo.

En definitiva, si estas conversaciones se llevan a cabo, un número considerable de drones de fabricación iraní podría ser de gran ayuda durante la campaña posterior en Ucrania, por ejemplo, para trabajar sobre la artillería y los sistemas de misiles enemigos, que en la realidad actual están dentro del radio de acción de los UAV iraníes.

En fin, a ver si se producen esas entregas o se queda en el nivel de las habladurías. Desde mi punto de vista, si tal posibilidad existe en términos prácticos y permite cerrar momentos problemáticos aquí y ahora, mientras el país no multiplique la producción de drones, entonces deberíamos tomarla.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Vídeo de las consecuencias del bombardeo HIMARS de Nova Kakhovka.
Un gran número de edificios fueron destruidos y dañados. Hasta esta mañana, al menos 7 personas han muerto y más de 60 han resultado heridas. Las cifras no son definitivas.

Fuente: RIA Novosti









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## chemarin (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Algo me dice que ignoras *lo que es el CONFUSIONISMO* *CONFUCIANISMO* (utilizado por el Partido Comunista Chino, como antes por los Emperadores).
> 
> Es un tipo de NOBLEZA *MERITOCRATICA* (con poco de hereditario, aunque suele colarse siempre en alguna medida).
> 
> ...



A mí me sorprende la gente de izquierdas occidental, tan diferente a los chinos (que tampoco son de izquierdas por mucho que se autocalifiquen como comunistas). Aquí en Occidente la gentuza de izquierda dinamita todo lo que puede los valores del esfuerzo, hasta el punto de que actualmente se puede decir que buena parte de los occidentales no ven con buenos ojos el esforzarse, dicen que eso es cosa de "fachas". Pero al mismo tiempo esa gentuza de izquierdas alaba a los "comunistas" chinos que predican el esfuerzo como uno de los principales valores de la sociedad.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

me pregunto que pasaría si todos los españoles nos pusiéramos de acuerdo y cogiéramos toda la rabia e inquina amasada negra que tenemos acumulada y la convirtiéramos en mal de ojo megachungo y maldiciones sobre el mundo anglo.


----------



## Ultimate (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mirate el sistema de zanja canadiense + casa ecologica



Disculpad el OT

Para climatizar el ambiente como calefacción, me parece mas practica la inercia termica del muro Trombe y mas facil de construir









En Detalle: Muro Trombe


El Muro Trombe es un sistema de captación solar pasivo que no tiene partes móviles y que no necesita casi ningún mantenimiento. Esta alternativa...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## vettonio (12 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A mí me sorprende la gente de izquierdas occidental, tan diferente a los chinos (que tampoco son de izquierdas por mucho que se autocalifiquen como comunistas). Aquí en Occidente la gentuza de izquierda dinamita todo lo que puede los valores del esfuerzo, hasta el punto de que actualmente se puede decir que buena parte de los occidentales no ven con buenos ojos el esforzarse, dicen que eso es cosa de "fachas". Pero al mismo tiempo esa gentuza de izquierdas alaba a los "comunistas" chinos que predican el esfuerzo como uno de los principales valores de la sociedad.



Me he cansado de tu incontinencia verbal.

Este hilo va de lo que va. Si quieres dar mítines, y ponerte faltón, conmigo pinchas en hueso.
Al ignore.


----------



## chemarin (12 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me he cansado de tu incontinencia verbal.
> 
> Este hilo va de lo que va. Si quieres dar mítines, y ponerte faltón, conmigo pinchas en hueso.
> Al ignore.



Me alegro, por si acaso tú no lo haces te pongo yo, en realidad no aportas nada.


----------



## ProfeInsti (12 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿De verdad has pensado en lo que estás diciendo? o mejor ¿tú vives en Europa? por que algo así sería el horror. Ojala no, pero si algún día Rusia tiene que soltar sus pepinos contra alguna nación, que sea contra EEUU e Inglaterra, al fin y al cabo son sus macro-empresas quienes han montado todo esto.
> 
> La mayoría no entiende qué es el hambre, el horror de la guerra, la enfermedad, el miedo constante, el desánimo y ausencia de toda esperanza. Que se te coman las pulgas y piojos. No poderse lavar. No poder comer. Ver morir a la gente que conoces. Quedar mutilado o ciego. Y es que llamáis con descaro al horror para que nos visite.
> 
> *¡Cuanta ignorancia!*



¿Horror?
Porque no puedas encender la calefacción? (y yo con estos pelos)
Ves mucha Ciencia Ficción.
El miedo o el desanimo son sentimientos particulares, no generales. No te Confundas.
El agua sale siempre fría, te puedes duchar con agua fría, aunque tu y otros no te lo creas.
La gente muere todos los días, no solo en la pseudo guerra de Ukrania.
¿Mutilado o ciego porque corten el gas??
El miedo es un sentimiento, pero no mezcles el tuyo con los de los demás.
Hasta que en Europa no haya unos cuantos millones de muertos, no vais a despertar.

* !Cuanta tontería!*


----------



## @Durruty (12 Jul 2022)

No os preocupéis, que como el Puti se ponga serio desplegará los famosos S-300 y S-400 y no vuelve a pasar ni medio cohete...

Como en Damasco, que los sionistas no bombardean ni por asomo, acojonados con el despliegue antiaereo del ejército ruso...








*@Durruty *


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Atencion, ataque importante a Kakhovka con HIMARS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los occidentales os ponéis muy nerviosos.
Para empezar, la zona atacada no es Rusia, que a veces se os olvida...
Estos ataques no hacen sino demostrar, que la táctica rusa es la polla y está jodiéndoles vivos.
Cualquiera puede bombardear un pueblo o una ciudad. Solo los desesperados lo hacen.

Para terminar, reza que es Putin quien está al mando.
Porque si no, tal vez no estarías escribiendo en burbuja sino criando malvas junto a tu familia.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ¿Horror?
> Porque no puedas encender la calefacción? (y yo con estos pelos)
> Ves mucha Ciencia Ficción.
> El miedo o el desanimo son sentimientos particulares, no generales. No te Confundas.
> ...



Te puedes duchar con agua fría, pero no es recomendable en absoluto. Sin agua caliente no hay agua templada, saldrá fría como un rayo. Lo que la gente haría sería calentar agua en la cocina (en una olla) para lavarse. Se mezcla con la fría, y a correr. Bueno, eso si pueden hacerlo.

Luego está el tema de la calefacción. La zona de confort en una casa son 18 grados, menos de eso ya es tener la casa fría. Y se nota.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yo hablo mi ingles medio como me sale los cursos psanchitos gratis de inglis no me seas SKELETOR



¿Pero no estaba hablando hustec de jiman? Con la de cosas fantásticas que le pasan al ejército ucraniano pensé que lo habían llamado a filas y de eso iba el tema.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los occidentales os ponéis muy nerviosos.
> Para empezar, la zona atacada no es Rusia, que a veces se os olvida...
> Estos ataques no hacen sino demostrar, que la táctica rusa es la polla y está jodiéndoles vivos.
> Cualquiera puede bombardear un pueblo o una ciudad. Solo los desesperados lo hacen.
> ...



Cuando he dicho yo que la zona atacada es territorio ruso.?
Y ese matonismo a que viene?
Estoy totalmente en contra de la OTAN y apoyo a Rusia desde el primer instante.
Y haga el favor de no mentar a mi familia, está vez se la paso pero la próxima le contestaré como se merece.
Usted de comprensión lectora cero patatero.


----------



## vil. (12 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí, claro que es complejo y ni el más reputado de los economistas puede pronosticar con acierto lo que va a pasar y por eso recurrimos a las probabilidades, y en este caso aunque el artículo avisa hablando de arma de doble filo, para mí las probabilidades de que Europa salga perjudicada son enormes, teniendo en cuenta que nos joden conscientemente desde el Este y el Oeste.
> 
> Podemos darle la vuelta y ver qué no suena mejor
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo en gran medida... ahora bien, son los efectos de segunda ronda los MÁS PREOCUPANTES y muchas veces apenas se vislumbran...

Por ejemplo, el consumo de casi todo está apuntalado y de manera muy importante por el consumo europeo y si este se hunde INEVITABLEMENTE va a afectar a innumerables empresas y eso son DEUDAS e IMPAGOS, que supondrán caídas de manera potente y muy intensa en todo tipo de fondos, ello supone que uno de los mayores proveedores de fondos del mundo, el Tio Sam, va a sufrir una catástrofe bursatil, por poner un caso, pero como probablemente está surgiendo de fondo, también y no menos una caída del consumo de materias primas y fruto de ello una reducción de su precio... todo ello en un entorno muy complicado de enormes riesgos... esa caída probable del precio de las materias primas iría en detrimento de los ingresos de los productores, lo que a su vez conllevaría menos consumo y MAYORES COSTES generales... en países como China el impacto exterior le obligaría a inyectar en su consumo interior y ello provocaría desajustes en su balanza de pagos... etc, etc, etc...

Está claro el efecto de primera ronda, que llevará a Europa al desastre, pero en consonancia con ello y sin que muchas veces se vislumbre habrá INEVITABLEMENTE efectos muy complicados y diversos que será imposible parar y van a a afectar para mal a todos... lo que probablemente no era tan previsible es que fuesen tan intensos y dramáticos los efectos y sus consecuencias... especialmente en países como china o EE.UU. que quizás parecen en principio más al margen o incluso aprovechando la situación...

En todo caso y para que se intente entender mínimamente; ahora mismo la guerra mantiene SOTERRADAMENTE un pulso muy intenso entre Rusia y EE.UU.; el problema es que quienes deberían verlo no lo ven y ello conlleva que EE.UU. ahora mismo esté intentando girar el curso de acontecimientos que no preveía, como el aumento INDISCRIMINADO de los costes energéticos DENTRO DEL PROPIO EE.UU.; algo que le pondrá en el disparadero, especialmente a sus empresas, que se verán más temprano que tarde a vender por debajo del precio POSIBLE de la materia prima y por tanto a PERDIDAS reales; todo ello mientras Rusia mantiene ingresos de manera natural dado la elevación del valor de las materias primas y la FINANCIACIÓN ENCUBIERTA del consumo, a base de financiar el aumento de precios a través de los estados y sus impuestos, como el caso de España con el bono al litro de gasoil... ya se está hablando que EE.UU. está en recesión y esto SOLO ACABA DE EMPEZAR...

Quienes creían que Rusia iría rápido no ENTIENDEN nada y NO HICIERON mínimamente los deberes... Rusia es CONSCIENTE de que su victoria en esta guerra es contra un "occidente" que precisa una Rusia a su medida y por tanto contra la economía que sostiene a ese occidente... dudo que en principio fuese a por EE.UU. o al menos no tengo yo tanta imaginación para saber que esto pudiese ser pensable... pero ahora mismo Rusia tiene muy agarrado por los huevos a todo ese "occidente" y es sencillo de entender, MÁS ARMAS ENVÍES, más tiempo tardará Rusia en desmilitarizar UCRANIA, más sufrimiento ECONÓMICO se producirá en quienes la enfrentan... Rusia también sufrirá, pero la guerra es una clara muestra de cómo entienden los rusos esta situación COMO SE DEBERÍA ENTENDER, bombas de cañones DE TODA LA VIDA contra TECNOLOGIA PUNTA Y CARA... y a más envíos MAS NECESIDAD DE MATERIAS primas altamente caras y con ofertas muy rígidas, a la par que aumento de LOS RIESGOS y por tanto MANTENIMIENTO del precio de las materias primas, aún cuando el consumo se desplome y CUIDADO que esto es también un golpe al DOLAR, dado que la reducción del precio es tanto como decir que el dolar se fortalece y el hecho de que no lo haga se DEBE EXCLUSIVAMENTE al riesgo que ese mismo dolar proyecta a los inversores y en general la gestión que de la estrategia de guerra está manteniendo la OTAN...

Esto último es vital... si los mercados HOY todavía no han dejado de confiar en esa gestión es porque se espera que dicha gestión esté siguiendo un PLAN maestro o magistral que NO CONOCEMOS o que la PROPAGANDA tiene razón y Rusia está realmente siendo vapuleada... PERO cuidado, hay un runrun en todo el mercado y en todo el mundo económico y es MUY INTENSO... es un fondo de MIEDO y CAUTELA y... eso es:

- RIESGO.

Y el riesgo es lo más acohonante que hay en economía... si por el motivo que sea, empezamos a ver que el encuadre general de "occidente" se rompe y la gestión de la guerra da signos evidentes de ser un desastre, ese RIESGO VA A CAMPAR libremente y fruto de ello van a sucederse cataclismos en cadena al iniciar una huída los fondos en búsqueda de seguridad... CUIDADO CON ESTO...

En todo este escenario de CAOS, lo más LAMENTABLE es que hemos dado a Rusia el mayor ACTIVO posible en una situación tal: 

- El tempo, ES DECIR, ellos marcan los tiempos en que correr o parar o avanzar o retroceder, si dan gas o no lo dan, etc... a la par que hemos dado ese tempo, le hemos dado las armas más importantes en un escenario como este: un sector primario perfectamente engrasado y listo para los acontecimientos que vivimos, en tanto en cuanto "occidente" apenas tiene de dónde obtener esos recursos y encima presuponen competir con terceros y al final con nosotros mismos, que es lo que le acontece AHORA A EE.UU.; el cual para mantener los precios interiores bajo control precisa dejar de suministrar a sus aliados... UN DESMADRE como no cabe otro...

Recuerden esto que voy a decir:

- LOS IDUS DE MARZO... muchos siempre creen que será en Octubre, pero yo apostaría a que en Marzo del 2023 será el GRAN DESASTRE... ¿el sentido del desastre?... especulo con ello, pero apostaría a un cambio de rumbo en el Tio Sam y creo que no va a ser por las buenas... pero si no fuese eso es muy probable que la OTAN declare la guerra a Rusia... y si algo de esto no aconteciese estaríamos en un escenario de cataclismo y derrota a la par que reconocimiento de dicha derrota y alzamiento de Rusia como potencia suprema, algo INIMAGINABLE HOY, pero...

Trump, fue Cesar... Biden está siendo el Antonio maquiavélico que mantiene el poder, pero... ¿surgirá un OCTAVIO?, el problema para ello es el propio Trump, pero los REPUBLICANOS en cuanto ganen encontrarán su lider o es muy probable que acabe surgiendo o INEVITABLE como acto de genuflexión ante la historia... en todo caso la República ha muerto víctima de su propio despropósito económico y corrupto escenario... surgirá el imperio o si se quiere la tiranía del emperador, parece hoy ya inevitable...


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más bien es algo (las salvajadas de los suecos) que aparece en muchas obras de historia. Beevor debería saber que un historiador ha de ser objetivo, o al menos intentarlo. Por lo visto a él también le han puesto pasta encima de la mesa.



Nunca ha sido objetivo, sólo es un propagandista de la visión anglo del mundo. 
Un falso equidistante.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Te puedes duchar con agua fría, pero no es recomendable en absoluto. Sin agua caliente no hay agua templada, saldrá fría como un rayo. Lo que la gente haría sería calentar agua en la cocina (en una olla) para lavarse. Se mezcla con la fría, y a correr. Bueno, eso si pueden hacerlo.
> 
> Luego está el tema de la calefacción. La zona de confort en una casa son 18 grados, menos de eso ya es tener la casa fría. Y se nota.



Donde yo vivo sin calefacción no se puede estar, un día estuvimos fuera en pleno enero durante 10 días y cuando llegamos el termómetro que tengo en el salón marcaba 7,8 grados, a esa temperatura te tienes que ir fuera a moverte porque si no enfermas, y el agua sale a veces a 9 grados medidos con un termómetro.
Los que vivan en zonas de costa si pueden estar sin cale, peto olvidan que en España hay zonas muy frías, no tanto como en Europa, pero bastante frías en comparación con el Mediterráneo.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más bien es algo (las salvajadas de los suecos) que aparece en muchas obras de historia. Beevor debería saber que un historiador ha de ser objetivo, o al menos intentarlo. Por lo visto a él también le han puesto pasta encima de la mesa.



Si. Las salvajadas de los suecos me las conozco de sobras (Wilson, Guthrie, Parker y algunos mas).
Supongo que Beevor debe haber hecho algun tipo de comentario o salida de olla con el tema de la guerra en Ucrania que se me ha pasado.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Te puedes duchar con agua fría, pero no es recomendable en absoluto. Sin agua caliente no hay agua templada, saldrá fría como un rayo. Lo que la gente haría sería calentar agua en la cocina (en una olla) para lavarse. Se mezcla con la fría, y a correr. Bueno, eso si pueden hacerlo.
> 
> Luego está el tema de la calefacción. La zona de confort en una casa son 18 grados, menos de eso ya es tener la casa fría. Y se nota.



Oye machote...por tradicion familiar, nosotros, los hombres de mi familia, nos duchamos con agua fria, tal y como sale del grifo.

Nunca oi que fuera no recomendable...te gustara mas o menos, pero tonifica los musculos, fortalece el corazon y eleva las defensas.

O eso es lo que dice mi padre.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Donde yo vivo sin calefacción no se puede estar, un día estuvimos fuera en pleno enero durante 10 días y cuando llegamos el termómetro que tengo en el salón marcaba 7,8 grados, a esa temperatura te tienes que ir fuera a moverte porque si no enfermas, y el agua sale a veces a 9 grados medidos con un termómetro.
> Los que vivan en zonas de costa si pueden estar sin cale, peto olvidan que en España hay zonas muy frías, no tanto como en Europa, pero bastante frías en comparación con el Mediterráneo.



En la mitad norte, sin ir más lejos. Me acuerdo de haber estado, cuando era crío, en algunos "cuarteles" de la Cuenca Minera. Casas sin calefacción central; en la cocina se estaba calentito, pero fuera de ella... Tocabas las paredes y estaban frías. Tenías que estar en jersey por casa.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Si. Las salvajadas de los suecos me las conozco de sobras (Wilson, Guthrie, Parker y algunos mas).
> Supongo que Beevor debe haber hecho algun tipo de comentario o salida de olla con el tema de la guerra en Ucrania que se me ha pasado.



Donde estaba Beevor cuando lo de Libia???
Cuando lo de Irak??

Cuando lo de Siria?

Cuando lo de Yemen?


ANDA Y QUE LES VAYAN DANDO MUCHO POR EL CULO...APOSTOLES DE LA MORALIDAD PARA LOS DEMAS!


Ellos estan por encima de esas cosas...cuando conviene...


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Donde yo vivo sin calefacción no se puede estar, un día estuvimos fuera en pleno enero durante 10 días y cuando llegamos el termómetro que tengo en el salón marcaba 7,8 grados, a esa temperatura te tienes que ir fuera a moverte porque si no enfermas, y el agua sale a veces a 9 grados medidos con un termómetro.
> Los que vivan en zonas de costa si pueden estar sin cale, peto olvidan que en España hay zonas muy frías, no tanto como en Europa, pero bastante frías en comparación con el Mediterráneo.



Agua a 9C ...no lo veo tampoco excesivo...de acuerdo que a mucha gente no le gustara...pero a los que no nos gusta el calor y preferimos no sudar y estar abrigaditos por casa, no nos parece tan mal.

A mi es que eso de levantarse y andar medio desnudo sin necesidad...como que no...bueno si me sueltas un par de gachises a las que perseguir y capturar...todavia...tendria un pase.


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Agua a 9C ...no lo veo tampoco excesivo...de acuerdo que a mucha gente no le gustara...pero a los que no nos gusta el calor y preferimos no sudar y estar abrigaditos por casa, no nos parece tan mal.
> 
> A mi es que eso de levantarse y andar medio desnudo sin necesidad...como que no...bueno si me sueltas un par de gachises a las que perseguir y capturar...todavia...tendria un pase.



Yo estoy abrigado en casa en invierno, y aún así me gasto un pastón en el gas de la caldera, 9 grados está bien de temperatura?,joder usted debe tener genes de oso polar, a esa temperatura te puede dar un síncope al corazón, antes que ducharme a esa temperatura prefiero crear una costra y no bañarme hasta mayo como poco.
También depende de cada persona, los jóvenes lo aguantan más pero los que tenemos ya cierta edad y con problemas de huesos como que no.


----------



## vil. (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se rumorea que la OTAN va a expulsar a Turquía.



Tonterías, simplemente no pueden... Turquía es vital ESTRATEGICAMENTE HABLANDO... la OTAN se quedaría sin todo Medio Oriente, a expensas de Israel (los israelies jugarán para ellos, lógico por otra parte) y lo que en su momento decidiesen... lo más preocupante es que Turquía además tiene intereses en Libia y GRECIA quedaría bajo su presión... y dado el escenario Ucraniano, la OTAN sería incapaz de gerenciar dos focos ALTAMENTE COMPLICADOS, cual serían Grecia y Ucrania, a mayores sin capacidad para mantener su abastecimiento asegurado... 

Tuquía va a exprimir el limón de la OTAN hasta dejarlo seco, sabe que está en condiciones y que los europeos están justo en el punto de cocción perfecto... lo dije no hace mucho, Turquía si sabe jugar sus cartas va a hacerse con toda Europa o casi toda, quizás se libren los polacos, pero pocos más... tanto por ideología, como por población y natalidad los musulmanes en europa serán la punta de lanza del turco Erdogan...

Estamos viviendo historia, aún cuando no lo veamos...

Si Turquia cayese del lado Ruso, esto que será inevitable en más o menos tres décadas, se acelerará y dudo que europa aguantase ni una década sin sufrir rápidamente el impacto turco-musulman en su interior, desde Alemania a Grecia, desde Holanda a Luxemburgo, desde Francia a España... ¿Inglaterra?, ya veremos...









Turquía, Francia e Italia reanudan conversaciones para un sistema conjunto de defensa aérea. – Galaxia Militar


Turquía, Italia y Francia reanudarán la cooperación trilateral en materia de defensa, según declaró ayer el primer ministro italiano Mario Draghi, quien añadió que los tres países se reunirán próximamente.




galaxiamilitar.es





Pongo esta noticia para que se entienda MUY A LAS CLARAS, lo que significa rascar el limón hasta dejarlo seco... Turquía está adquiriendo tecnología de armas de MAXIMA GENERACION y apuntalando un sistema de armas y potencia como sólo HITLER llegó a hacer... de aquí y de allí... y Francia recordemos fue el más potente y casi único ALIADO de Grecia, que me temo cada día está más y más sola...y eso es el MEDITERRANEO abierto para Turquía y el cierre total del espacio de acceso a los Dardanelos y lo que ello implicaría en el futuro... 

Tremendo lo de Turquía y la ceguera AUTOIMPUESTA en "occidente"....

Pero no, expulsar a Turquía no es POSIBLE, sería la muerte de OCCIDENTE, ni siquiera de la OTAN...


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Oye machote...por tradicion familiar, nosotros, los hombres de mi familia, nos duchamos con agua fria, tal y como sale del grifo.
> 
> Nunca oi que fuera no recomendable...te gustara mas o menos, pero tonifica los musculos, fortalece el corazon y eleva las defensas.
> 
> O eso es lo que dice mi padre.



El problema es que si la casa está también fría... A ver, tampoco es buena idea ducharse con el agua tan caliente como para pelar gatos. Es malo para el pelo y la piel, a mí no me gusta.

Cuando es verano no sería la primera vez que uno se ducha con el agua en plan ducha de la piscina, lo reconozco.


----------



## otroyomismo (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Donde estaba Beevor cuando lo de Libia???
> Cuando lo de Irak??
> 
> Cuando lo de Siria?
> ...




Je. Acabo de leer las chorradas de Beevor en eldiario.es

Menos mal que en los comentarios le ponen bastante a caldo.


----------



## Señor X (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Te puedes duchar con agua fría, pero no es recomendable en absoluto. Sin agua caliente no hay agua templada, saldrá fría como un rayo. Lo que la gente haría sería calentar agua en la cocina (en una olla) para lavarse. Se mezcla con la fría, y a correr. Bueno, eso si pueden hacerlo.
> 
> Luego está el tema de la calefacción. La zona de confort en una casa son 18 grados, menos de eso ya es tener la casa fría. Y se nota.



Ya que estáis con los desabastecimientos, el verdadero trauma vendrá, no por falta de electricidad o gas, de los cuales hay alternativas caseras, será por el agua. Y no me refiero a la de beber, sino a la del saneamiento. Una ciudad grande sin un correcto saneamiento es un peligro mortal. Volveríamos al medievo y al riesgo de plagas. El día que no salga agua de la cañería, más os vale largaros de donde estéis.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ya que estáis con los desabastecimientos, el verdadero trauma vendrá, no por falta de electricidad o gas, de los cuales hay alternativas caseras, será por el agua. Y no me refiero a la de beber, sino a la del saneamiento. Una ciudad grande sin un correcto saneamiento es un peligro mortal. Volveríamos al medievo y al riesgo de plagas. El día que no salga agua de la cañería, más os vale largaros de donde estéis.



Todos hemos tenido cortes de agua debido a reparaciones. Y aunque sólo sean unas horas o como mucho un día, es algo que se nota demasiado.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (12 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Tus números son correctos. El timo estará en cuanta gasolina usarás para conseguir ese hidrógeno,ahí t engañarán. El sistema de mezclado o inyección es tb muy importante, cualquier fuga ya sabes lo q le pasa a los cohetes.
> 
> Saludos y perdón por mis primeros post...es que leerlos parecía que no controlabas.
> 
> Saludos




No te preocupes, no tengo nada que perdonar.

El primero que desconfía soy yo.

Y si, tienes toda la razón, el hidrógeno es MUY MUY chungo.

Saludos.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todos hemos tenido cortes de agua debido a reparaciones. Y aunque sólo sean unas horas o como mucho un día, es algo que se nota demasiado.



Los otaneros y los tontos a las 3 que aplauden que a la gente normal le bajen el nivel de vida "por la salud del planeta" están en pleno concurso de gilipolleces.
Si la esperanza de vida aumentó es entre otras cosas gracias al aumento en el consumo de proteínas (carne, pescado), el uso de calefacción en invierno y el aire acondicionado en verano - no digamos entre los ancianos - y por supuesto la creación de sistemas sanitarios públicos, en los que tuvo mucho que ver por cierto el impacto de la gripe de 1918, una pandemia mortífera de verdad y no un simulacro exagerado y sobredimensionado.
Pero estos payasos tienen que soltar su chorrada de rigor de calefacción a 13 grados o el aire acondicionado a 28, ducha de agua fría etc.... Y aplaudir a las 8....
Tiempos oscuros que cualquier imbécil
puede demostrar su estupidez y con total impunidad. Y encima a algunos los llaman "expertos"


----------



## kelden (12 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tonterías, simplemente no pueden... Turquía es vital ESTRATEGICAMENTE HABLANDO... la OTAN se quedaría sin todo Medio Oriente, a expensas de Israel (los israelies jugarán para ellos, lógico por otra parte) y lo que en su momento decidiesen... lo más preocupante es que Turquía además tiene intereses en Libia y GRECIA quedaría bajo su presión... y dado el escenario Ucraniano, la OTAN sería incapaz de gerenciar dos focos ALTAMENTE COMPLICADOS, cual serían Grecia y Ucrania, a mayores sin capacidad para mantener su abastecimiento asegurado...
> 
> Tuquía va a exprimir el limón de la OTAN hasta dejarlo seco, sabe que está en condiciones y que los europeos están justo en el punto de cocción perfecto... lo dije no hace mucho, Turquía si sabe jugar sus cartas va a hacerse con toda Europa o casi toda, quizás se libren los polacos, pero pocos más... tanto por ideología, como por población y natalidad los musulmanes en europa serán la punta de lanza del turco Erdogan...
> 
> ...



Déjate de chorradas anda y no seas austaviejas..... Turquía son unos desgraciaos como los ukros que cuando saquen los pies del tiesto les espera el mismo destino que a ellos. Hacer de Turquía un estado fallido y mandarlos al siglo XV como a Irak o Libia cuesta 3 meses de bombardeos más los millones que cueste formar un ejército con los kurdos de la zona (irak, siria, irán, turquía) y soltarles la correa para que peleen una guerra perpetua. El balance de pros y contras ahora mismo da margen al turco, pero por poco. Que no se anime mucho, esa opción cada día que pasa es más atractiva en occidente, están todos hasta los cojones de ese fantoche. Recuerda que se trata de expandir el caos.

Y no se que te hace suponer que los millones de musulmanes que viven en Europa están esperando las órdenes del mesias para hacer no se que. Esos son como tu y como yo, se preocupan de su día a dia y ya.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los otaneros y los tontos a las 3 que aplauden que a la gente normal le bajen el nivel de vida "por la salud del planeta" están en pleno concurso de gilipolleces.
> Si la esperanza de vida aumentó es entre otras cosas gracias al aumento en el consumo de proteínas (carne, pescado), el uso de calefacción en invierno y el aire acondicionado en verano - no digamos entre los ancianos - y por supuesto la creación de sistemas sanitarios públicos, en los que tuvo mucho que ver por cierto el impacto de la gripe de 1918, una pandemia mortífera de verdad y no un simulacro exagerado y sobredimensionado.
> Pero estos payasos tienen que soltar su chorrada de rigor de calefacción a 13 grados o el aire acondicionado a 28, ducha de agua fría etc.... Y aplaudir a las 8....
> Tiempos oscuros que cualquier imbécil
> puede demostrar su estupidez y con total impunidad. Y encima a algunos los llaman "expertos"



Juegan con la vida de las personas alegremente y sin remordimientos ... Este invierno me lo he pasado con los amigos de mi amigo en casa todo el día porque en sus casas no podían encender la calefacción. En la mía la poníamos con mucho dolor por el precio pero es que desde el día 1 de Enero hasta la revisión que han hecho de la tárifa TUR del 1 de Julio ha subido el gas un 20 % (desde 0,045 el Kwh hasta 0,054 Kwh) y puede que suba otro 20 % más en lo que queda de año. A este paso cuando llegue Octubre tiro la caldera por la ventana y a tomar por culo todo.


----------



## Xan Solo (12 Jul 2022)

SOBRE EL TEMA ENERGÍA:

A ver, señores: comparar 1litro de gasolina con 1Kg de hidrógeno es una mamarrachada. 1 litro de gasolina es casi 1 kg de combustible... 1 kg de hidrógeno líquido son algo así como 14 litros (a una presión de la reostia). 
Usar combustible -gasolina- para descomponer agua -sacar el hidrógeno- y usar ese hidrógeno para ayudar al combustible que usamos de principio es... unas ganas enormes de liar las cosas y de perder energía en los procesos intermedios. 

No, no es rentable. Muchos dudan de la rentabilidad incluso de usar la producción eléctrica "sobrante" -en momentos de viento y poco consumo, por ejemplo- para producir hidrógeno... como para ponerse a hacer eso en el coche.

Es la entropía, amigo. El agua es una molécula muy estable. Deshacerla implica mucha energía. Y toda transmisión tiene pérdidas. Incluso si no hubiese pérdidas... ¿para qué usar el combustible inicial para producir hidrógeno y después usar la energía del hidrógeno para mover el vehículo, cuando lo lógico sería haber usado el combustible inicial? La energía total del sistema no varía, y hacerlo dar vueltas no significa que, por arte de magia, aparezca más energía de la nada.


SOBRE EL TEMA HIMARS:
EEUU sigue provocando, y por ahora le sale muy bien. No sé si Putin -"nuestro hombre en Moscú", como digo, porque los demás son mucho más antioccidentales que él- reaccionará o no... por ahora parece llevar las cosas con calma. Tampoco sé hasta que punto los militares ruskis están conformes con la situación. Tampoco creo que sea un "game changer", como les gusta decir a los media occidentales. Son, simplemente, sistemas para alargar la cosa y joder a Rusia un poco. 

SOBRE LA ESTRATEGIA GENERAL:
No sé si las cosas van bien o mal para Rusia. Cuando vayan mal creo que veríamos a Rusia haciendo cambios de juego "definitivos": 
1 proporcionando armas nucleares a Irán (a cambio de tratados y de mucha pasta, por supuesto)
2 creando "ejércitos populares" entre la población "no ciudadana" de origen ruso en los países bálticos para acosar a la OTAN.
3 proporcionando armas para atacar a EEUU en Oriente Medio.
4 invadiendo espacio exsoviético para tomar el control de algunos países (de perdidos, al río)


----------



## kelden (12 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> SOBRE EL TEMA HIMARS:
> EEUU sigue provocando, y por ahora le sale muy bien. No sé si Putin -"nuestro hombre en Moscú", como digo, porque los demás son mucho más antioccidentales que él- reaccionará o no... por ahora parece llevar las cosas con calma. Tampoco sé hasta que punto los militares ruskis están conformes con la situación. Tampoco creo que sea un "game changer", como les gusta decir a los media occidentales. Son, simplemente, sistemas para alargar la cosa y joder a Rusia un poco.



Un game changer sería un ejército de medio millón de tios apoyados por 3.000 tanques, 5.000 piezas de artillería, 2000 aviones, 1000 helicópteros de ataque, media docena de submarinos misilísticos merodeando por el Mar Negro y toda la estructura de mando, control y logistica para hacerla funcionar bien. Entonces los ukros podrían aspirar a dejar de ser la parte chunga del tiro al pato que es esta guerra. No a ganarla, pero por lo menos a defenderse con dignidad y no con murallas de cadáveres y tener alguna posibilidad. Lo de los tirachinas estos  no es más que porpaganda, no cambia nada. Cuando los rusos les pillen el tranquillo no van a durar una semana.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> 4 invadiendo espacio exsoviético para tomar el control de algunos países (de perdidos, al río)



Hay dos países en el medio del caucaso que son fundamentales para el trasiego de los combustibles desde el Caspio hacía Europa sin pasar por Rusia pero esos dos países pueden desaparecer del mapa bastante rápido ... La ayuda occidental además aquí llegaría muy malamente ...


----------



## rober713 (12 Jul 2022)

Josep Borrell...indigente intelectual

_"La batalla mundial de las narrativas está en pleno apogeo y, por ahora, no la estamos ganando. Como UE, tenemos que comprometernos más para refutar las mentiras rusas y la propaganda de guerra, dejando claro quién es responsable de la agresión y, por lo tanto, de sus consecuencias. También debemos mostrar solidaridad con la víctima, es decir, Ucrania, mientras ayudamos de manera concreta y visible a aquellos que están más afectados por las consecuencias de la terrible guerra de Putin pero que de alguna manera buscan ayuda en Rusia."

extraido de su propio blog_

Ahora resulta que militar ni narrativamente estan ganando la guerra, entoces donde ganar? En Twitter?

G20: difficult times for multilateralism | EEAS Website


----------



## El-Mano (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Yo estoy abrigado en casa en invierno, y aún así me gasto un pastón en el gas de la caldera, 9 grados está bien de temperatura?,joder usted debe tener genes de oso polar, a esa temperatura te puede dar un síncope al corazón, antes que ducharme a esa temperatura prefiero crear una costra y no bañarme hasta mayo como poco.
> También depende de cada persona, los jóvenes lo aguantan más pero los que tenemos ya cierta edad y con problemas de huesos como que no.



Yo suelo estar sin calefacción incluso las semanas de frio fuerte (pueblo interior alicante algunas semanas a bajo cero) y no tengo problema en ello. Ahora... no me quites el agua templada/caliente para la ducha, que con eso sí que no puedo...

La casa muchas veces cuenta, en la de antes las ventanas de madera entraba todo el frío del invierno; para dormir sabana, tres mantas y edredón y justito en esos dias de frio fuerte... ventanas empañadas... En esta me puedo usar una sola manta +sabana y edredón, y voy casi siempre de sobra.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Coincido contigo en gran medida... ahora bien, son los efectos de segunda ronda los MÁS PREOCUPANTES y muchas veces apenas se vislumbran...
> 
> Por ejemplo, el consumo de casi todo está apuntalado y de manera muy importante por el consumo europeo y si este se hunde INEVITABLEMENTE va a afectar a innumerables empresas y eso son DEUDAS e IMPAGOS, que supondrán caídas de manera potente y muy intensa en todo tipo de fondos, ello supone que uno de los mayores proveedores de fondos del mundo, el Tio Sam, va a sufrir una catástrofe bursatil, por poner un caso, pero como probablemente está surgiendo de fondo, también y no menos una caída del consumo de materias primas y fruto de ello una reducción de su precio... todo ello en un entorno muy complicado de enormes riesgos... esa caída probable del precio de las materias primas iría en detrimento de los ingresos de los productores, lo que a su vez conllevaría menos consumo y MAYORES COSTES generales... en países como China el impacto exterior le obligaría a inyectar en su consumo interior y ello provocaría desajustes en su balanza de pagos... etc, etc, etc...
> 
> ...



dos cosas no subestimes el poder de los servicios secretos rusos y dos lee novela Wuxia pa desestresarte


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> [´kñjhb
> 
> ¿En serio? Si lo es, es uno de los troleos más espectaculares que ha hecho Putin, posiblemente uno de los troleos más espectaculares de la historia de la guerra.
> Van a tener que cambiar el trollface.



El ucraniano de a pie que ha sido movilizado, esta en el ejercito ucraniano por obligacion, no por devocion y poder conseguir la nacionalidad rusa, sera otro aliciente mas para pasarse a los rusos.

PD- Es un troleo sano, miles de soldados ukros cambiaran de trinchera, a la menor oportunidad y si al pasarte te llevas el armamento, te haran hasta la ola !!!.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Oye machote...por tradicion familiar, nosotros, los hombres de mi familia, nos duchamos con agua fria, tal y como sale del grifo.
> 
> Nunca oi que fuera no recomendable...te gustara mas o menos, pero tonifica los musculos, fortalece el corazon y eleva las defensas.
> 
> O eso es lo que dice mi padre.



de la muy acreditada familia de TACAÑON Y TACAÑON, sabemos que te das baños calientes en buena compañía


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Juegan con la vida de las personas alegremente y sin remordimientos ... Este invierno me lo he pasado con los amigos de mi amigo en casa todo el día porque en sus casas no podían encender la calefacción. En la mía la poníamos con mucho dolor por el precio pero es que desde el día 1 de Enero hasta la revisión que han hecho de la tárifa TUR del 1 de Julio ha subido el gas un 20 % (desde 0,045 el Kwh hasta 0,054 Kwh) y puede que suba otro 20 % más en lo que queda de año. A este paso cuando llegue Octubre tiro la caldera por la ventana y a tomar por culo todo.



aprende la técnica tibetana de Tunmo o no sobrevives al próximo invierno


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Juegan con la vida de las personas alegremente y sin remordimientos ... Este invierno me lo he pasado con los amigos de mi amigo en casa todo el día porque en sus casas no podían encender la calefacción. En la mía la poníamos con mucho dolor por el precio pero es que desde el día 1 de Enero hasta la revisión que han hecho de la tárifa TUR del 1 de Julio ha subido el gas un 20 % (desde 0,045 el Kwh hasta 0,054 Kwh) y puede que suba otro 20 % más en lo que queda de año. A este paso cuando llegue Octubre tiro la caldera por la ventana y a tomar por culo todo.



A mí me lo subieron de poco más de 3 cts a más de 9!!, Me vino uns factura de 180 euros en febrero, me cambié inmediatamente a la tur, y cambié la caldera vieja atmosférica por una de condensación que dicen que ahorra un 25% de gas.
Veremos a ver lo que tardan en subir esta tarifa, me veo que tendré que tirar de chimenea y acarrear leña al piso, porque no va ha haber otra forma de calentar la casa, eso o marcharme a la costa si me jubilo dentro de 2 años, y me jodería porque en este pueblo estoy en la gloria.
Estos HDP nos van a joder la vida pero a base de bien.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por cada sistema HIMARS, contando los 8 - 2 + 4 existentes, sale a entre 3.000 y 5.000 km2 por lanzador.
> 1 lanzador que puede tirar hasta 6 pepinos, y luego reposicionarse (así que la velocidad de recarga y lanzamiento real es MUY inferior a la teórica nominal).



El Himars tiene un tiempo recarga menor que los Smerch, pero la doctrina de uso de la artilleria, los cohetes y los misiles, es disparar y salir de la zona cagando leches, volver a disparar y moverse, para evitar el fuego de contrabateria, ambos ejercitos tienen radares que te dan las coordenadas desde donde estan haciendo fuego, desde el mismo momento del disparo enemigo.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Los polacos tienen las ideas muy claras, pero si ponen tropas en Galitzia, la bandera polaca, la bandera de la UE y la bandera de la Nato, eso frenara la ofensiva rusa o continuaran hasta Leopolis ???.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

Siguiendo los pasos de la nobleza rutena polonizada después de la unión de Lublin. Qué cosas...


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Contraofensiva ucra en jersón??
> 
> Este cómico es la repanoch
> 
> ...



yo creo que tiene una contraofensiva contra sí mismo en su mente


chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



al ijnore otro pseudo-troll


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos mantienen el numero de unidades y soldados en el frente, enviando continuamente batallones recien instruidos, mantienen el numero pero baja la calidad, por la muerte de los soldados veteranos, estan entrenando mas gente de la que envian contra los rusos, ese stock va destinado a la super ofensiva sobre Jerson.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

Satori dijo:


> en ese cálculo económico sobre las armas avanzadas faltan varias consideraciones importantes, a saber:
> 
> - A Ucrania lo que esos sistemas de armas cuesten o dejen de costar le da igual, no los va a pagar de todas maneras. Y en todo caso, si se lo apuntan como deuda a pagar significará que el país quedará en manos de EEUU, van a tener que pagar con sus tierras, su sistema productivo, sus gentes etc etc.
> - EEUU, al vender a Europa y otros países hidrocarburos a un precio mucho más elevado, saca un beneficio extraordinario que excede en varios órdenes de magnitud el coste de los sistemas de armas.
> - La resistencia ucraniana, reforzada por estas armas, sin duda va a hacer que la victoria rusa sea mucho más costosa tanto en términos económicos (costes directos de la guerra + costes indirectos de las sanciones) como humanos. Si como consecuencia de que el precio a pagar por la intervención en Ucrania es demasiado alto, el régimen ruso corre el riesgo de descomponerse, y posiblemente esa sea la gran esperanza de los EEUU: que Rusia se disuelva en una serie de estados más pequeños, más débiles y manejables. Si bien ésta es una posibilidad que de momento no parece probable (las últimas encuestas dan un apoyo popular a Putin de un 83%), los EEUU siempre apuntan al medio y largo plazo, en espera de la oportunidad que les permita controlar y rapiñar al resto del mundo. Y Putin tiene ya 70 años, lo mismo la palma en unos meses que dura 15 años más.



Ucrania NO decide.
Solo pone la carne y la sangre (y el escenario principal).
Los que deciden (que están muy lejos), son los que valoran y toman en consideración las cosas del coste/beneficio.

Sobre la contabilidad de las guerras, ahí cada uno tiene sus considerandos.
Por ejemplo, gastarte 1 M$ (una salva de un HIMARS), para destruir unos objetivos de 100 o 200 k$, parece una burrada, salvo que sea mucho más fácil para ti reponer ese 1 M$ que para el enemigo reponer sus 100 o 200 k$ destruidos.
Usar esas armas carísimas puede ser una estupidez, o una acción inteligente. Depende.
E incluso, aunque en el balance bélico sea estúpido, si el marketing es bueno (y el marketing USAno es fantástico para lo bélico), te puede salir muy a cuenta. Si (mal)gastas 300 M$ en lanzacohetes mediocres, pero logras unos pedidos de tus atemorizados socios Otanicos por valor de 8.000 M$, ha valido la pena.
Estoy pensando por ejemplo en la estafa/desplume que USA le va a meter a Finlandia y Suecia con eso del miedo a los rusos y la cantidad de sistemas "avanzados" que les van a vender (a precio catálogo sin descuento).

Sobre el coste de la intervención rusa, y como eso podría ser un factor de desestabilización e incluso de desintegración de la Federación Rusa, creo (firmemente) que las estimaciones y cálculos estaban totalmente infundadas y eran erróneas. Más bien pareciera que la cosa funciona al revés, a mayor coste y esfuerzo, mayor legitimación social de la intervención. Y apostarlo todo a que un sr. de 70 años la palme, a ver si así cambian las cosas, es o creer en el pensamiento mágico, o tener menos perspectiva geopolítica que un niño.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Yo estoy abrigado en casa en invierno, y aún así me gasto un pastón en el gas de la caldera, 9 grados está bien de temperatura?,joder usted debe tener genes de oso polar, a esa temperatura te puede dar un síncope al corazón, antes que ducharme a esa temperatura prefiero crear una costra y no bañarme hasta mayo como poco.
> También depende de cada persona, los jóvenes lo aguantan más pero los que tenemos ya cierta edad y con problemas de huesos como que no.



Coño...para el momento de la ducha esta muy bien...eso resucita a un muerto!!!
9C en casa no...pero con 19-20C, bien vestido...SIN PEGAS.

Y SE DUERME DE COÑA A 16-18C


----------



## Red Star (12 Jul 2022)

__





Russian Court Overturns Suspension Of Caspian Pipeline Consortium Exports | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Un tribunal ruso anula la suspensión de las exportaciones del consorcio del oleoducto del Caspio*

Un tribunal de apelación ruso en Krasnodar anuló el lunes una decisión de un tribunal inferior que había ordenado la suspensión de la mayor parte de las exportaciones de crudo de Kazajistán desde un puerto ruso en el Mar Negro. 




La semana pasada, un tribunal ruso ordenó al Consorcio del Oleoducto del Caspio (CPC), que explota la ruta clave de exportación de dos tercios del crudo de Kazajistán, que suspendiera sus actividades durante 30 días, alegando infracciones medioambientales.

Las exportaciones se realizan desde el puerto ruso de Novorossiysk, en el Mar Negro. Aunque el puerto está en Rusia, las exportaciones del CPC consisten en un 90% de crudo de Kazajstán y sólo un 10% de petróleo ruso. 

El oleoducto de 1.500 km de CPC desde los gigantescos yacimientos petrolíferos kazajos hasta Novorossiysk transporta más de dos tercios de todo el petróleo de exportación kazajo junto con el crudo de los yacimientos rusos, incluidos los de la región del Caspio, afirma CPC. El consorcio dijo en respuesta a la sentencia judicial de la semana pasada que "actúa dentro del marco legal de la Federación Rusa y se ve obligado a ejecutar la sentencia judicial".

El tribunal de Krasnodar ha anulado hoy la suspensión de las actividades comerciales de CPC durante 30 días y, en su lugar, le ha impuesto una multa de 3.195 dólares (200.000 rublos rusos), según informó el consorcio en un comunicado. 

Como referencia, CPC dijo que "la suspensión inmediata de su actividad puede conducir a consecuencias irreversibles para el proceso de operación, la aparición y el desarrollo de un proceso adverso e incontrolable en una instalación técnica, incluyendo su destrucción, ya que los requisitos del proceso para el transporte de petróleo no permiten el cierre inmediato y simultáneo de la operación".

La sentencia del tribunal ruso de la semana pasada se produjo días después de que el presidente de Kazajistán, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, ofreciera a la UE comprar más petróleo a Kazajistán en lugar de a Rusia.

El presidente kazajo "expresó su preocupación por los riesgos para la seguridad energética mundial y subrayó la disposición de Kazajstán a utilizar su potencial de hidrocarburos para estabilizar la situación de los mercados mundial y europeo", según la página web del presidente, que mantuvo una conversación telefónica con el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, la semana pasada.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño...para el momento de la ducha esta muy bien...eso resucita a un muerto!!!
> 9C en casa no...pero con 19-20C, bien vestido...SIN PEGAS.
> 
> Y SE DUERME DE COÑA A 16-18C



Esa es la temperatura a la que mantengo la casa, y por la noche en pleno invierno baja a 14 - 15, apagó la cale en las horas nocturnas, sola la enciendo de 1,30, a 21 hrs, eso lo llevo bien, pero mantener la casa a esa temperatura me costaba 120 euros los meses más fríos, ahora me subirá a 140 o más, y si cortan el gas directamente enfermamos.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Coincidido en el análisis. Sólo un apunte.
> En mi opinión estos nuevos sistemas de cohetes tienen el único objetivo de escalar el conflicto. La intención, en mi opinión, es que al coronel o general de turno se le vaya la pinza y lanze un pepinazo a algún punto simbólico dentro de Rusia. Trescientos kilómetros de alcance da para mucho donde elegir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



No está caro aun que les hayan facilitado los pepinos ATACMS.
De momento, los ataques reportados parecen todos de pepinos M30.

Supongo e imagino que en caso de uso, lo harían sobre Crimea. Para Ucrania, eso no es ataque a Rusia, sino solo a territorio ocupado. Para Rusia, eso es ataque a territorio propio. Pero en la confusión "administrativa", la cosa sirve.

El Estado Mayor occidental debe ponderar muy adecuadamente si siguen en modo "desgaste" (largo plazo) u optan por "escalada" (la cosa se va al corto plazo). Son estrategias totalmente contrarias.

(Nota: La chorrada del ataque al deposito de combustible de Belgorod, decidido por UK al parecer, y no reivindicado por nadie aun, tan visual y efectista en su momento como inútil para el desarrollo bélico ruso, implicó la decisión estratégica rusa de respuesta de destruir la capacidad de refino de TODA Ucrania. Hasta entonces lo habían respetado. Un pequeño daño de 10 a los rusos en Rusia, provocó una disminución de la capacidad de resistencia ucraniana, y subida de costes a la Otan, quizás de 100 o 200).

(Nota 2: Una de las pesadillas del estado mayor otánico es que una parte significativa y aun operativa del ejército ucraniano finamente caiga en manos rusas. La destrucción y aniquilación de la capacidad bélica ucraniana para el futuro es imprescindible para la Otan, y a ser posible, debilitando en el mientras tanto lo más posible al ejército ruso. Darle "juguetitos" peligrosos a los ucranianos podría servir para eso. Pero de momento fuentes rusas ya han filtrado que la respuesta prevista es aniquilar todos los centros de decisión políticos ucranianos que puedan).


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esa es la temperatura a la que mantengo la casa, y por la noche en pleno invierno baja a 14 - 15, apagó la cale en las horas nocturnas, sola la enciendo de 1,30, a 21 hrs, eso lo llevo bien, pero mantener la casa a esa temperatura me costaba 120 euros los meses más fríos, ahora me subirá a 140 o más, y si cortan el gas directamente enfermamos.



la catalica es tu amiga


----------



## vil. (12 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Déjate de chorradas anda y no seas austaviejas..... Turquía son unos desgraciaos como los ukros que cuando saquen los pies del tiesto les espera el mismo destino que a ellos. Hacer de Turquía un estado fallido y mandarlos al siglo XV como a Irak o Libia cuesta 3 meses de bombardeos más los millones que cueste formar un ejército con los kurdos de la zona (irak, siria, irán, turquía) y soltarles la correa para que peleen una guerra perpetua. El balance de pros y contras ahora mismo da margen al turco, pero por poco. Que no se anime mucho, esa opción cada día que pasa es más atractiva en occidente, están todos hasta los cojones de ese fantoche. Recuerda que se trata de expandir el caos.
> 
> Y no se que te hace suponer que los millones de musulmanes que viven en Europa están esperando las órdenes del mesias para hacer no se que. Esos son como tu y como yo, se preocupan de su día a dia y ya.



Qué despertar vais a sufrir alguno... pero hombrecillo mira a tu alrededor... mira y no dejes de mirar...

Por aquí ya advertimos algunos que el principal problema de este país iba a ser el pandillerismo, especialmente de los hermanos sudamericanos, que en EE.UU. se dieron en llamar MARAS...

No sabes de qué va lo que digo... tú es que no te enteras, pero vamos a ver hombrecillo, que crees que está pasando con las violaciones indiscriminadas que se denuncian y ESPECIALMENTE las que no se denuncian... esos chavales venidos de lejanas tierras y que son como 50 por cada mujer... tú crees que les estamos dando el famoso "bromuro" del ejército o que simplemente se han vuelto trans a fuerza de... jajajajaaa... y es un ejército el que transita día sí y día también por nuestras fronteras, hoy los ves en cualquier lado y no están especialmente sólos o sin compañía... y en este país el paro es de más del 10% oficialmente, que extraoficialmente es más del 20%, ¿crees tú que ellos en esa situación van a estar mejor que los nacionales?... no vamos a mencionar Francia, allí ya se conoce de qué va y como va cada cosa y cuidado lee a Henry el ex-jugador del barsa, cuando habla de alguno de esos barrios; je y no es blanquito el tipo... en fin... eso sí, a día de hoy no tienen bandera, ni aliado, o lo tienen y no lo saben... son HERMANOS... son MUSULMANES...

¿No te enteras verdad??... es el problema, se vive de espaldas a la realidad y luego, un buen día uno despierta...

Turquía, Qatar y hermanos musulmanes (sabes quíenes son, imagino)... en europa no hay ejército más eficiente y sobre todo más curtido que el de los turco-qataríes, NI UNO... ni siquiera el del Tio Sam...

Y recuerda que a Erdogan en un momento bastante mejor y con mayores perspectivas para quienes lo intentaron, NO LE HAN LOGRADO echar, lo han intentado de toda forma y manera y... y... primaveras de colores, golpes directos de estado.... ahí sigue, derrivo de avión ruso por medio, manifestación anti-MERKEL en la propia Alemania, inyección de inmigrantes en Europa coactiva, Grecia... hoy Suecia y Finlandia...

¿Necesitas más demostraciones de fuerza?... no sé yo, quizás un buen día te despiertes y no va a ser para bien...

Por ahora recuerda cómo Francia chillaba en el desierto cuando Erdogan le hundió la partida en Siria... aquello de que se hundía la OTAN y... pero hoy ya no, HOY ERDOGAN ha cambiado... jajajajajaaaaaa... mal despertar va a tener alguno... jajajajaa


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Jul 2022)

Desde el día del inicio de la operación rusa, Polonia ha recibido, ayudado, hospedado gratis en las casas de sus ciudadanos, dado trabajo, educación gratis, sanidad gratis, transporte gratis a todo ciudadano ucraniano. Ser ucraniano en Polonia era como ser un ángel de Dios. Jamás se ha visto solidaridad semejante con refugiados. Se han gastado una pasta en cambiar toda la cartelería de las infraestructuras y servicios para traducirlo al ucraniano, cajeros automáticos en polaco y ucraniano, señales de tráfico en polaco y ucraniano, psicólogos infantiles que habaln ucranianotc etc. etc

Lo menos que podía hacer Ucrania era dar un estatus especial a los ciudadanos polacos. 

Esto no significa que Polonia vaya a absorber el oblast de Galitzia o a integrarlo en la República de Polonia.


----------



## Julc (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre los HIMARS, y otras _wunderwaffen_:
> 
> Todos sistema complejo tiene siempre al menos un punto crítico, que una vez detectado, lo convierte en un cacharro inoperante o muy limitado.
> Los lanzadores HIMARS, que tanta alegría onanística les están dando a algunos de nuestros bienamados conforeros otánicos, también.
> ...



Y siempre puedes poner un cebo goloso y obligarles a tirar desde zonas vigiladas.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Magnífico post. Una cosa: a mi me sale q a precio de catálogo son 80 M los 4 sist. de lanzamiento + 90 M las 1000 rondas lo cual sumaría 170 M según catálogo y no 600 M. Quizá haya una errata en algún sitio o estoy dormido yo.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias por el post.
> 
> Solo añadir una cosa. Yo creo que lo que están haciendo los rusos es después de detectar los 777, los monitorean hasta ver donde duermen y donde almacenan la munición ( siguiendo el camión asociado q tendrán ). Después un Calibre allí será muy eficiente, sobretodo con la munición.



Las tarifas de "la muerte" son sumamente opacas.
Mis fuentes consultadas decían que cada pepino M30 sale a un precio unitario de 90.000 $, y cada ATACMS (que necesita un adaptador "de culo", se va levemente por encima del 1 M$.
Asimismo, el camión lanzador HIMARS propiamente dicho estaba en alrededor de 5 M$, pero sumándole el cargador, estación de control y dirección de tiro y todos los cachirulos que necesita, el equipo completo sube hacia los 20 M$.

15.000 $ un pepino M30 (y 90.000 una ronda completa), en comparación con el obús M777 me parece precio de los chinos. Cada obús básico para el M777 sale a 3.000 $, pero luego si los quieres con extras, el coste se dispara (la versión avanzada plus de largo alcance y GPS incorporado se iba a alrededor de los 100.000 $ pepino). Y un pepino M30 es muchísimo más grande, con más explosivo, alcance, corrección de trayectoria.....

Sobre los M777 y su "neutralización", es perfectamente posible, e incluso hasta inteligente, dejarlos disparar, sabiendo que solo harán una ronda corta y luego los retiran, y utilizar la localización de contrabatería no para disparar en ese momento, sino para guiar a un dron que lo vigile y te lleve hasta su depósito protegido. Y ya luego, les metes un buen pepinazo en el almacén.
En las guerras hacen falta músculos, pero aun más, es una cuestión de cerebros.


----------



## Pirro (12 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que el sistema "comunista" (que de comunista tiene lo que yo de zar de todas las rusias) chino es simplemente el sistema imperial de las antiguas dinastias chinas (Tang, Ming, etc) actualizado al siglo XXI
> 
> En vez de un emperador ("El hijo del cielo") que basaba su poder en un origen divino tienen a un Secretario General (xi ji ping) que basa su poder en el partido "comunista"
> 
> ...



Si algo tienen en común todas las dinastías imperiales chinas es que todas acabaron cayendo.

Ahora mismo China y el PCCh están en su máximo histórico y posiblemente todavía tengan décadas de crecimiento por delante, pero lo que en un momento histórico concreto puede ser una fortaleza -la concentración del poder en muy pocas manos- en otro puede ser una debilidad, especialmente si el crecimiento se debilita y afloran los enormes desequilibrios larvados durante décadas de transición a una economía de mercado. Y los chinos son muy sumisos con el poder hasta que se les inflan las pelotas, no en vano montaron dos revoluciones en el siglo XX.

Si echamos un vistazo a la historia de China se puede ver como siempre hubo una pugna entre el norte, donde se concentraba el poder político y el sur, donde estaba el poder económico. Aunque ahora todos estén bajo el paraguas del PCCh, no son un país monolítico como Corea del Norte y el conflicto siempre es una constante. Por ahora los conflictos se ventilan dentro del estrecho marco que da el Partido y les va de puta madre, pero el día en que la economía deje de crecer como lo hace, desde el propio seno del Partido surgirán las disensiones pues al final, chinos u occidentales, comunistas o no comunistas, todos pensamos en el interés personal, todos barremos pa casa.

Durante los tiempos de Deng se fue articulando un sistema de liderazgo colectivo con limitación de mandato en las altas esferas del Partido. Con Xi, quitaron la limitación de mandato y han vuelto tímidamente al culto de la personalidad, algo que no se vio desde Mao. Si el Partido se sintiera tan afianzado, no habría necesitado de un hiperliderazgo, que es algo a lo que se recurre cuando se atisban tiempos de crisis.

Lo normal es que un imperio caiga por derroición interna. Y el PCCh no será una excepción, aunque posiblemente ninguno esté aquí para verlo.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



Y este parguela de qué doritocueva sale?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

El putincelato tiene la clave de la victoria, ponerse a tiro de los HIMARS para causarle agotamiento economico a la OTAN. Es un plan perfecto. Si al final de año los HIMARS destruyen 1 millón de objetivos rusos, 5.000 BGTs completas, eso son 100.000 millones de dolares en cohetes, me parece que es el 0,5% del pib usano; el colapso está garantizado.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Otro General ruso desputinizado. Thanks Mr. HIMARS.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y siempre puedes poner un cebo goloso y obligarles a tirar desde zonas vigiladas.



Plan sin fisuras


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Himars tiene un tiempo recarga menor que los Smerch, pero doctrina de uso de la artilleria, los cohetes y los misiles, es disparar y salir de la zona cagando leches, volver a disparar y moverse, para evitar el fuego de contrabateria, ambos ejercitos tienen radares que te dan las coordenadas desde donde estan haciendo fuego, desde el mismo momento del disparo enemigo.



El BM-30 Smerch tiene 12 tubos lanzadores.
El HIMARS solo tiene 6 tubos lanzadores.
Solo por eso, el HIMARS ya sería más rápido.

Pero, tal y como tú dices, y yo apuntaba, una cosa es la velocidad de recarga en maniobras de mentira, y otra en situación de fuego real. Lanzas, y te vas cagando leches para evitar el fuego de contrabatería, y la recarga, ya para otro momento.

De momento, cos los lanzamientos y objetivos reportados, los HIMARS pareciera como si los usan solo para lanzar una salva, cada muchas horas y quitarlos rápido de en medio. Como si el elemento cargador y la munición de repuesto no estuviese sobre el terreno, sino bien protegido en algún almacén.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (12 Jul 2022)

En Soria rodaron la película Doctor Zhivago. Y solo de ver sus escenas invernales se te hielan los huevos. 
Soria, Burgos, la llanada Alavesa........etc., en invierno son como Siberia!!!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Rusia cortará el gas a Europa en algún momento, pero las verdaderas risas serán cuando corte el suministro de uranio para las centrales nucleares. Entonces los políticos no van a saber dónde meterse, porque eso supondrá el MAD MAX para Europa.



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

Eso ya está hecho, Rusia no ha suscrito desde hace años el tratado" Megatons for megawats" la falta de Uranio ya está aquí y lo han escondido como paradas por mantenimiento.

Rusia tampoco facilita el acceso al Uranio Kazajo (por decirlo de manera educada) y Níger está en explosión lenta.

Cuando hablan de que Francia manda energía a España están mintiendo, es España la que manda energía baratísima a Francia a cambio de que nos la metan doblada políticamente, la invasión de Argelia cada día más cerca por no hablar de la invasión de EEUU a Arabia Saudí.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Esperemos que dejen de comprar gnl de rusia y a duplicar compras de eeuu
> 
> O mejor cuadriplicar compras de gnl de eeuu
> Porque comprarian gnl de rusia
> No entiendo



Bien venido al siglo XXI, el siglo del colapso donde nada es lo que parece.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



Me encanta la propaganda pero prefiero fuentes y datos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

que contrabateria hablara este mermao cuando los himars atacan a decenas de km fuera del alcance de la artillería del imperio del sida



Remequilox dijo:


> El BM-30 Smerch tiene 12 tubos lanzadores.
> El HIMARS solo tiene 6 tubos lanzadores.
> Solo por eso, el HIMARS ya sería más rápido.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

es maravilloso, un solo 155 made in ucrania despejó la isla de las serpientes y aqui hablando de fuego de contrabateria del imperio del krokodil.
en rusia la realidad y la ficción hacen intima mixtura


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Si el hidrógeno son 2 lonchas de queso, el metano es un bocadillo de 4 lonchas de queso y con una barra de pan.
> 
> ¿Tú crees que si tienes x lonchas de queso vas a poder obtener un número de bocadillos mayor a x?



Su picolero de guardia le da las gracias por su sabio comentario.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



Primera noticia que leo respecto que un incendio en un arsenal o polvorín se caracteriza por un incendio que arde durante horas......
Que yo supiera, cuando la munición explota, explota. Y una explosión químicamente es un incendio a velocidad supersónica.
Pero bueno, puede que la realidad no sea lo que la ciencia sabía, y que los explosivos se queman leennnntamente.

Privilegiado tú que tienes acceso a las comunicaciones de los altos mandos rusos. 
Podrías ilustrarnos más frecuentemente con tus fuentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

estan castigando los puentes, igual los orcos pillan la indirecta y evitan quedarse cercados



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no creo que sea ese el caso antiguamente antes de la crisis del petróleo creo que Alemania obtenía combustible procesando el carbón de una manera determinada, eso seria mas lógico.



Y fue la razón de su derrota total, fabricar combustible de carbón es tan caro que no faltándoles carbón escaseaba en todo el Reich. (Más del 50% de perdidas en la transformación).


----------



## eolico (12 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Josep Borrell...indigente intelectual
> 
> _"La batalla mundial de las narrativas está en pleno apogeo y, por ahora, no la estamos ganando. Como UE, tenemos que comprometernos más para refutar las mentiras rusas y la propaganda de guerra, dejando claro quién es responsable de la agresión y, por lo tanto, de sus consecuencias. También debemos mostrar solidaridad con la víctima, es decir, Ucrania, mientras ayudamos de manera concreta y visible a aquellos que están más afectados por las consecuencias de la terrible guerra de Putin pero que de alguna manera buscan ayuda en Rusia."
> 
> ...




Efectivamente Borrell es un indigente mental. Ya dijo que ganarian a Rusia en el campo de batalla.

Las batallas se ganan no mintiendo, no haciendo estupideces que perjudican a tus paises y sus gentes (lo que viene siendo traicion) y servir a tu pueblo, pero como no esta ahi ni por los votos ni por sus meritos pues ha de servir al amo que le paga y lo puso ahi por ser pelele y para que hiciera de pelele a costa de la gente y las empresas europeas. Y tras esa su historia, el pobre desgraciado todavia se creera algo y en el colmo de la estupidez se pregunta porque no se creen su relato mentiroso. Seguramente, la mayoria de la gente no es tan estupida como el se piensa, ni tan estupida como el; ademas de mas honrada, no traicionarian a los suyos por un cargo o cosas que cuenta royuela.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

a los camiones y a otros equipos relacionados también les pasa lo mismo?



Remequilox dijo:


> Primera noticia que leo respecto que un incendio en un arsenal o polvorín se caracteriza por un incendio que arde durante horas......
> Que yo supiera, cuando la munición explota, explota. Y una explosión químicamente es un incendio a velocidad supersónica.
> Pero bueno, puede que la realidad no sea lo que la ciencia sabía, y que los explosivos se queman leennnntamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## bigmaller (12 Jul 2022)

A la espera de mayor informacion.. . 

One of the largest strikes in the war was launched at Nikolaev and its quite clear the Russians hit something very very very important.

Fuente slaviangrad telegram


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

es todo mentira, en realidad no hay necesidad de menudear el material, hay que seguir acumulando en grandes depositos, no ha estado pasando nada



Alvin Red dijo:


> Me encanta la propaganda pero prefiero fuentes y datos.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de la muy acreditada familia de TACAÑON Y TACAÑON, sabemos que te das baños calientes en buena compañía



Negativo...de montar en remojo...que sea en el mar...

Ademas...la tronca se maneja mucho mejor en el agua.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kron II (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le da las gracias por su sabio comentario.



No tengo la más remota idea de química, soy totalmente sincero en este aspecto, pero una vez escuche un comentario que decía que el petróleo, a día de hoy y con la tecnología actual, es insustituible por que su poder de generación de energía es muy superior a cualquier otra forma forma de generación de energía conocida. ¿Es éste punto cierto? ¿Qué comparación se podría hacer con el famoso helio 3, del que tanto se escuchó hablar en una época sobre la posibilidad de utilizarlo como combustible y para reactores de fusión?

¡Gracias!


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Primera noticia que leo respecto que un incendio en un arsenal o polvorín se caracteriza por un incendio que arde durante horas......
> Que yo supiera, cuando la munición explota, explota. Y una explosión químicamente es un incendio a velocidad supersónica.
> Pero bueno, puede que la realidad no sea lo que la ciencia sabía, y que los explosivos se queman leennnntamente.
> 
> ...



Arden durante horas porque se extiende y afecta a un área circundante muy amplia. Además, no todo explota al mismo tiempo pues estamos hablando de cantidades ingentes de material. A medida que el incendio se propaga y va afectando a los diferentes stocks almacenados se van produciendo explosiones y el fuego se aviva permaneciendo activo durante mucho tiempo. Además en esos almacenes no hay solo municiones, tienen combustibles, aparejos, vehículos, etc.

No estamos hablando de comunicaciones de altos mandos rusos, estamos hablando de sus publicaciones en internet y de comentarios de medios rusos pidiendo un cambio en la estrategia y denunciando el daño que les está haciendo todo esto a su esfuerzo militar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Jul 2022)

Hay una cosa clara ahora mismo, erradicar las 150BTG del imperio del aborto que andarán por ucrania, depende de si al Abuelo le apetece o no porque lo puede hacer sin problemas. El oso se ha metido en una trampa y si putin ademas se va a poner a fabricar chatarras de 5M$ para caer uno tras otro, el abuelo puede hacer literalmente papilla la economia rusa. Rusia va a volver a 1930 Stalin puro y duro, es algo que han querido.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me pregunto que pasaría si todos los españoles nos pusiéramos de acuerdo y cogiéramos toda la rabia e inquina amasada negra que tenemos acumulada y la convirtiéramos en mal de ojo megachungo y maldiciones sobre el mundo anglo.



Mi madre era echadora de cartas y sabía bien el poder de esas prácticas.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hay una cosa clara ahora mismo, erradicar las 150BTG del imperio del aborto que andarán por ucrania, depende de si al Abuelo le apetece o no porque lo puede hacer sin problemas. El oso se ha metido en una trampa y si putin ademas se va a poner a fabricar chatarras de 5M$ para caer uno tras otro, el abuelo los puede hacer literalmente papilla durante décadas de fine-tunnig.



Yo no sé en el idioma que habla este retrasado


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Joder, pues ya tuvo que hacer frío, más que en Noruega puede ser, pero más que en Rusia?, Donde estuviste en la cima del urbion?


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

El Ejercito fascista, como siempre que sufre una grave derrota (Que ultimamente es cada noche) toma su venganza contra los civiles.


----------



## aurariola (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ucraniano de a pie que ha sido movilizado, esta en el ejercito ucraniano por obligacion, no por devocion y poder conseguir la nacionalidad rusa, sera otro aliciente mas para pasarse a los rusos.
> 
> PD- Es un troleo sano, miles de soldados ukros cambiaran de trinchera, a la menor oportunidad y si al pasarte te llevas el armamento, te haran hasta la ola !!!.



pues el ucraniano de pasta esta de "vacaciones" , desde que empezo la guerra no es dificil ver coches con matricula ucraniana de mas de 40000 euros en las zonas turisticas (que para el nivel de vida de ese pais debe ser la ostia) ...... al final lo mas triste de las guerras es que quienes dirigen el cotarro siguen cenando juntos en londres y los que mueren son los desgraciados y los idealistas....


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Yo en Calamocha pase una noche trabajando a 38 grados bajo cero, esa noche en Teruel capital 35 grados bajo cero, los pastores llamaban por la mañana a Radio Nacional y decian que cuando iban a los corrales a dar de comer a las ovejas, no balaban...









El día más frío, el más caluroso, el más ventoso y el que más llovió en Aragón


<p>Un pueblo aragonés tiene el récord de la temperatura más fría registrada en la historia en España (30 grados bajo cero).</p>




www.heraldo.es





PD- Oficialmente no reconocen esa temperatura de record, pero si visitas Calamocha, en el comedor del Hotel Fidalgo, tienen enmarcado el periodico del Heraldo de Aragon con los 38 negativos del pueblo y los 35 negativos en Teruel capital.


----------



## lapetus (12 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Efectivamente Borrell es un indigente mental. Ya dijo que ganarian a Rusia en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Las batallas se ganan no mintiendo, no haciendo estupideces que perjudican a tus paises y sus gentes (lo que viene siendo traicion) y servir a tu pueblo, pero como no esta ahi ni por los votos ni por sus meritos pues ha de servir al amo que le paga y lo puso ahi por ser pelele y para que hiciera de pelele a costa de la gente y las empresas europeas. Y tras esa su historia, el pobre desgraciado todavia se creera algo y en el colmo de la estupidez se pregunta porque no se creen su relato mentiroso. Seguramente, la mayoria de la gente no es tan estupida como el se piensa, ni tan estupida como el; ademas de mas honrada, no traicionarian a los suyos por un cargo o cosas que cuenta royuela.



Si, es que blanquear nazis cuando vas de progre socialdemócrata es complicado, Burrell.

Y lo de que Ucrania es una víctima es falso. Todos los estados tienen mierda encima y estos no son una excepción. Los criminales que gobiernan Ucrania han tomado decisiones irresponsables y perjudiciales para su pueblo y para Europa entera, instigados por el sempiterno enemigo anglo y su ansia de recursos. Esto lo están diciendo los políticos alemanes, y lo dijo el difunto Abe en una entrevista. El que políticos de países occidentales te digan esto es para reflexionar, Burrell.

Burrell: eres un vendido. No puedes estar ni un minuto más haciendo el ridículo en ese puesto de "ministro de exteriores de la UE" que no existe.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

El segundo mejor ejército del planeta… tirando de drones iraníes porque los suyos no valen ni para tomar por culo.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> *Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$* con cada depósito de armas destruido. *La logística rusa es un completo desastre* y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y l*os rusos están desesperados* con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. *Esta disrupción de su logística* les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. *Las pérdidas masivas de munició*n y material está *poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos* y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



Efebo alfota chad de dorito cueva detected


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo en Calamocha pase una noche trabajando a 38 grados bajo cero, esa noche en Teruel capital 35 grados bajo cero, los pastores llamaban por la mañana a Radio Nacional y decian que cuando iban a los corrales a dar de comer a las ovejas, no balaban...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando fue eso,? la temperatura más baja jamás registrada en los registros oficiales es de 30 bajo cero en calamocha en el año el 17 de diciembre de 1963


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El segundo mejor ejército del planeta… tirando de drones iraníes porque los suyos no valen ni para tomar por culo.



Es el chiste del dia, tienes otro, puto bufón de la hermandad lefante otánica?
Deseo que te prene pazuzu y te mande al infierno, doritocueva


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Efebo alfota chad de dorito cueva detected



¿No te da para más?


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Cuando fue eso,? la temperatura más baja jamás registrada en los registros oficiales es de 30 bajo cero en calamocha en el año el 17 de diciembre de 1963



Hara unos 20 años y la temperatura de 38 bajo cero es correcta, pero puede que solo durase algunas horas durante la noche y el protocolo o la politica, se planten en los 30, yo en Polonia y en Ucrania nunca he pasado tanto frio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Déjate de chorradas anda y no seas austaviejas..... Turquía son unos desgraciaos como los ukros que cuando saquen los pies del tiesto les espera el mismo destino que a ellos. Hacer de Turquía un estado fallido y mandarlos al siglo XV como a Irak o Libia cuesta 3 meses de bombardeos más los millones que cueste formar un ejército con los kurdos de la zona (irak, siria, irán, turquía) y soltarles la correa para que peleen una guerra perpetua. El balance de pros y contras ahora mismo da margen al turco, pero por poco. Que no se anime mucho, esa opción cada día que pasa es más atractiva en occidente, están todos hasta los cojones de ese fantoche. Recuerda que se trata de expandir el caos.
> 
> Y no se que te hace suponer que los millones de musulmanes que viven en Europa están esperando las órdenes del mesias para hacer no se que. Esos son como tu y como yo, se preocupan de su día a dia y ya.



Pues que Erdo no es un accidente, tienes mucha razón en lo que dices de Turquía y sus habitantes y emigrados, Pero pero pero pero.

Hay una cosa (literalmente ) que se llaman "LOBOS GRISES" y la cosa no pinta bien ya que son de los que dan ordenes muy al pesar del resto.

Y están muy repartidos, y no les haría maldita gracia ningún tipo de bombardeo democrático en Anatolia.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Sería una derrota estratégica para Rusia la pérdida de Kherson ? 

Pregunto esto porque si Ucrania toma la ciudad en un futuro , el canal de agua que va a Crimea se cortará de nuevo


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sería una derrota estratégica para Rusia la pérdida de Kherson ?
> 
> Pregunto esto porque si Ucrania toma la ciudad en un futuro , el canal de agua que va a Crimea se cortará de nuevo



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA cada día te superas pingüi


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jul 2022)

Uno se caga en el pañal
Otro casao con un travelo
El tercero borracho perdío todo el día
Y tito vlado en plan papuchi


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es el chiste del dia, tienes otro, puto bufón de la hermandad lefante otánica?
> Deseo que te prene pazuzu y te mande al infierno, doritocueva



Eaaaaaa ya salió la puta italiana de mierda y encima guarra que le jiede el chichi a perros muertos...


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> ¿No te da para más?



Sí, al ignore


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Arden durante horas porque se extiende y afecta a un área circundante muy amplia. Además, no todo explota al mismo tiempo pues estamos hablando de cantidades ingentes de material. A medida que el incendio se propaga y va afectando a los diferentes stocks almacenados se van produciendo explosiones y el fuego se aviva permaneciendo activo durante mucho tiempo. Además en esos almacenes no hay solo municiones, tienen combustibles, aparejos, vehículos, etc.
> 
> No estamos hablando de comunicaciones de altos mandos rusos, estamos hablando de sus publicaciones en internet y de comentarios de medios rusos pidiendo un cambio en la estrategia y denunciando el daño que les está haciendo todo esto a su esfuerzo militar



Incompetencia militar hay en todas partes, incluido en Rusia.
Eso no lo vamos a discutir.
Si por tus fuentes, tienes información fidedigna que algún coronel dio la orden de almacenar juntos municiones, repuestos de neumáticos, combustible y demás, todo bien apilotonadito y segmentado para que un incidente puntual se propagase inexorablemente durante horas por todo el recinto, se merece el pepinazo (y él dentro, por supuesto).

Pero me da a mi que ninguna doctrina logística contempla ese tipo de organización (aquí las bombas, al ladito de los neumáticos, un poquito más allí las cajas de balas, cerca del depósito de combustible, y entre medio, los uniformes de recambio y resto de textiles).

Has usado una premisa NO basada en la ciencia, para intentar "demostrar" un hecho que no ha sucedido:
Incendio larrrrrgo, equivale a polvorín grande..... (_ergo_, los rusos están acabados...)
Y eso es falso.
Si el incendio es largo, NO era un polvorín. Será otra cosa, pero no un polvorín.
Y si es un polvorín, el incendio no puede ser largo.

Piensa un poco (eres capaz), si hasta se utilizan explosiones controladas para extinguir fuegos de pozos de petróleo.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA cada día te superas pingüi



Jodete chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## aurariola (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo en Calamocha pase una noche trabajando a 38 grados bajo cero, esa noche en Teruel capital 35 grados bajo cero, los pastores llamaban por la mañana a Radio Nacional y decian que cuando iban a los corrales a dar de comer a las ovejas, no balaban...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doy fe.......en la sierra de albaracin , he visto los 27 bajo cero y de normal de -10 a -15 todas las noches si el invierno viene crudo, incluso en meses como julio y septiembre se suelta alguna noche de 4-5 bajo cero cuando menos te lo esperas.............


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> doy fe.......en la sierra de albaracin , he visto los 27 bajo cero y de normal de -10 a -15 todas las noches si el invierno viene crudo, incluso en meses como julio y septiembre se suelta alguna noche de 4-5 bajo cero cuando menos te lo esperas.............



Cuando pasas de los 20 grados negativos, todo el frio te parece igual, es como estar dentro de un congelador, te crujen los parpados...


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Cuando vivía en el Caribe, me encantaba cuando por las mañanas en la radio decían que la mañana era fresca, con 22 grados...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Los bancos os van a dejar tiesos este año y el que viene, con la subidita de impuestos de Sanchez.
A ver si os creéis que lo va a pagar la Botina


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Incompetencia militar hay en todas partes, incluido en Rusia.
> Eso no lo vamos a discutir.
> Si por tus fuentes, tienes información fidedigna que algún coronel dio la orden de almacenar juntos municiones, repuestos de neumáticos, combustible y demás, todo bien apilotonadito y segmentado para que un incidente puntual se propagase inexorablemente durante horas por todo el recito, se merece el pepinazo (y él dentro, por supuesto).
> 
> ...



Es un centro logístico ruso donde almacenaban todo tipo de material militar. Mira las docenas de imágenes y videos que hay circulando por internet con comentarios de los testigos que lo han grabado y lo han presenciado en vivo. Yo no intento demostrar nada, me limito a hacerme eco de lo que veo.

La doctrina logística rusa sí contempla ese tipo de organización hiper centralizada porque no tiene recursos para coordinar almacenes pequeños y dispersos. No es algo que diga yo, lo dicen hasta los propios rusos que se quejan de que deben cambiar esa forma que tienen de hacer las cosas si quieren hacer algo en esta guerra

Y eso de que son 50k$ - 100k$ por depósito militar te lo has inventado de buen rollo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> No tengo la más remota idea de química, soy totalmente sincero en este aspecto, pero una vez escuche un comentario que decía que el petróleo, a día de hoy y con la tecnología actual, es insustituible por que su poder de generación de energía es muy superior a cualquier otra forma forma de generación de energía conocida. ¿Es éste punto cierto? ¿Qué comparación se podría hacer con el famoso helio 3, del que tanto se escuchó hablar en una época sobre la posibilidad de utilizarlo como combustible y para reactores de fusión?
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Hola, te tengo que ser sincero yo soy un cuñado termodinámico pero intentaré responder a tus preguntas ( no me explico mi falta de vergüenza:

1ª El petróleo es la fuente de energía más potente de la naturaleza, en un litro de gasolina hay más días de trabajo humano concentrado.
Las baterías (da igual la tecnología) concentran menos energía que la madera de toda la vida para que puedas comparar.

Luego el carbón, la madera, la turba (un carbón primigenio), el gas natural (hidrógeno estabilizado con carbono) y por último el hidrógeno.

Espero no haberme equivocado, si veis error comentadlo.

2º El helio 3 está en la Luna, satélite del planeta Tierra, puede que sea el milagro que necesitamos pero a escala humana está tan lejos como el metano que está en Titán, satélite de Saturno.

3º La fusión nuclear no está implementada y viendo los problemas de energía actuales ya es demasiado tarde para hacerlo. 
No hay recursos ni energía para investigar y poner en marcha ya esa técnica.

Siempre a su servicio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Arden durante horas porque se extiende y afecta a un área circundante muy amplia. Además, no todo explota al mismo tiempo pues estamos hablando de cantidades ingentes de material. A medida que el incendio se propaga y va afectando a los diferentes stocks almacenados se van produciendo explosiones y el fuego se aviva permaneciendo activo durante mucho tiempo. Además en esos almacenes no hay solo municiones, tienen combustibles, aparejos, vehículos, etc.
> 
> No estamos hablando de comunicaciones de altos mandos rusos, estamos hablando de sus publicaciones en internet y de comentarios de medios rusos pidiendo un cambio en la estrategia y denunciando el daño que les está haciendo todo esto a su esfuerzo militar



Los polvorines SIEMPRE se construyen de manera aislada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

La batalla de Teruel durante la guerra civil, hay historias de miedo con el frío del invierno.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

Hay un tema "wonderwaffen" que se extiende por los medios y recorre muchos comentarios,
que se basa en que Rusia pierde, se atasca o se detiene. Y 'aconsejan' a Rusia acelerar.
Esto le debe sonar a mas de uno.

Parece que los 60.000 sicarios del teclado reclutados está logrando la victoria en tuiter y asociados.

Algunos creen que van ganando, pero lo que se está viendo es, ni mas ni menos, el fin de occidente
y su control sobre este mundo. En un futuro no muy lejano, cuando veas un bombardeo como nunca
se haya visto antes, mirada China y observar su movilización; será lento desmantelar y final muy rápido.


----------



## dabuti (12 Jul 2022)

ABASCAL:
*Abascal condena la invasión*

*‘Putin nunca se habría atrevido a desencadenar esta guerra criminal si no fuera porque la Comisión Europea ha dejado a nuestro continente en un estado de absoluta vulnerabilidad y dependencia económica y energética’*






__





StackPath






www.voxespana.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando pasas de los 20 grados negativos, todo el frio te parece igual, es como estar dentro de un congelador, te crujen los parpados...



Y duele respirar.


----------



## Elimina (12 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> En Soria rodaron la película Doctor Zhivago. Y solo de ver sus escenas invernales se te hielan los huevos.
> Soria, Burgos, la llanada Alavesa........etc., en invierno son como Siberia!!!!



Y Zaragoza en verano es como el Sahel. El mundo en 300 km de diámetro


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ABASCAL:
> *Abascal condena la invasión*
> 
> *‘Putin nunca se habría atrevido a desencadenar esta guerra criminal si no fuera porque la Comisión Europea ha dejado a nuestro continente en un estado de absoluta vulnerabilidad y dependencia económica y energética’*
> ...



davu, este se está preparando para las peras de oro que le van a caer del cielo.

Al final va a resultar más ruso que Rasmaninov.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> La batalla de Teruel durante la guerra civil, hay historias de miedo con el frío del invierno.



Mi abuelo estuvo en la batalla de Teruel a 22 grados bajo cero, a cerca de 1.500 metros de altitud, estuvo en Rusia en el frente del Wolchow a 30 grados bajo cero, al nivel del mar mas o menos y decia que paso mas frio en Teruel.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y duele respirar.



Recuerdo estar en Volgogrado una mañana soleada de invierno a -22º C. Pese a que iba protegido, manos, nariz y orejas empezaron a perder sensibilidad. Lo más chocante fue cuando me di cuenta de que hablaba pastoso porque estaba perdiendo sensibilidad también en la boca y en la lengua. Ahí ya me dije que era hora de irse a casa.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

El asunto final es vender la moto 'fantástica', no hay mas.
Y los dos artículos, al mismo tiempo...¡¡barato,barato!!

Polonia adquirirá 500 HIMARS de EEUU
Poland to Acquire 500 HIMARS From US

Lockheed Martin construirá lanzadores de misiles HIMARS para enviar municiones con buscador multimodo a sus objetivos
Lockheed Martin to build HIMARS missile launchers to send multimode seeker munitions to their targets


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mi abuelo estuvo en la batalla de Teruel a 22 grados bajo cero, a cerca de 1.500 metros de altitud, estuvo en Rusia en el frente del Wolchow a 30 grados bajo cero, al nivel del mar mas o menos y decia que paso mas frio en Teruel.



El frío ruso es un frío que más o menos puedes soportar si te abrigas bien (otro tema es que te puedas congelar si te expones demasiado), no es la clase de frío que te cala los huesos, como el que tenemos en Asturias en los inviernos. Lo notas porque la nieve no empapa como la de la Cornisa Cantábrica.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El frío ruso es un frío que más o menos puedes soportar si te abrigas bien, no es la clase de frío que te cala los huesos, como el que tenemos en Asturias en los inviernos. Lo notas porque la nieve no empapa como la de la Cornisa Cantábrica.



En las montañas el viento hace que la sensacion termica sea mayor, el frio seco de la meseta castellana te abrigas y ciao, pero el frio humedo es mas jodido, la sensacion cala hasta los huesos...


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Los rusos han respondido atacando Mykolaiv con municiones de racimo.


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando vivía en el Caribe, me encantaba cuando por las mañanas en la radio decían que la mañana era fresca, con 22 grados...



cuanto tiempo estuviste allí de pirata desvalijando yates y tal?


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El asunto final es vender la moto 'fantástica', no hay mas.
> Y los dos artículos, al mismo tiempo...¡¡barato,barato!!
> 
> Polonia adquirirá 500 HIMARS de EEUU
> ...



Polonia se va a ganar unas cuantas ostias en lo economíco y militar desde rusia....

meanwhile aqui tenemos a nenazas nanzis con su nombre de clan nazi como si estuvieran jugando al call of duty, es que estos viven en los juegos? Putos imbéciles motosierrables


----------



## visaman (12 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Recuerdo estar en Volgogrado una mañana soleada de invierno a -22º C. Pese a que iba protegido, manos, nariz y orejas empezaron a perder sensibilidad. Lo más chocante fue cuando me di cuenta de que hablaba pastoso porque estaba perdiendo sensibilidad también en la boca y en la lengua. Ahí ya me dije que era hora de irse a casa.



eras joven y espía yayayayayaya


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> eras joven y espía yayayayayaya



Ni una cosa ni otra. 

Estaba visitando el Mamáyev Kurgan. Y hacía tal frío que a los chavales que hacían la guardía los rotaban cada 15 minutos. Era imposible permanecer allí de pie, parado, más tiempo. Dentro, se conservaban bien frescas las flores formando la bandera de Cuba.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

Las Palmas es una ciudad "fresquita"... En nuestro verano la panza burra es casi permanente.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ABASCAL:
> *Abascal condena la invasión*
> 
> *‘Putin nunca se habría atrevido a desencadenar esta guerra criminal si no fuera porque la Comisión Europea ha dejado a nuestro continente en un estado de absoluta vulnerabilidad y dependencia económica y energética’*
> ...



Paleto qué no se entera de dónde viene el viento....


----------



## Argentium (12 Jul 2022)

*El centro de gas de Sleipner Riser está cerrado y no está claro cuándo se reanudará -Gassco*
13:54 || 12/07/2022


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Las Palmas es una ciudad "fresquita"... En nuestro verano la panza burra es casi permanente.



¿Tu no serás de la Orotava?


----------



## JAGGER (12 Jul 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## Karma bueno (12 Jul 2022)

Pompeo declara la guerra santa liderada por Estados Unidos para conquistar Rusia y China 









U.S.-Led Holy War to Conquer Russia and China Declared by Pompeo


Written by Eric Zuesse On June 24th, at the think tank, the Hudson Institute, U.S. President Trump’s CIA chief and...




southfront.org


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El centro de gas de Sleipner Riser está cerrado y no está claro cuándo se reanudará -Gassco*
> 13:54 || 12/07/2022



En la OTAN nos crecen los enanos, el que nos faltaba, a mi me falta saber si el gas de kajajstan que pasa en tránsito por Rusia y se cerró está de nuevo en marcha porque además ese era el que estaba libre de sanciones









Leaks force Norway gas platform, hub to shut, restart unclear, Equinor says


Production at a Norwegian gas platform and North Sea gas transportation hub Sleipner Riser were shut on Tuesday after gas leaks occurred, operator Equinor said, adding it was unclear when output would resume.




www.reuters.com






COPENHAGUE, 12 jul (Reuters) - El operador del sistema de *gas noruego Gassco* dijo el martes que el centro de transporte de gas del Mar del Norte, Sleipner Riser, *se cerró debido a "desafíos técnicos", sin proporcionar detalles sobre el posible momento de reinicio.*

Sleipner Riser es un centro clave a través del cual se transportan l*as exportaciones de gas noruego a Gran Bretaña y Bélgica.* (Reporte de Stine Jacobsen, editado por Gwladys Fouche)


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

El fin del euro está cada vez más cerca. Dicen que, en la Bolsa de Moscú, euro y dólar
tenía el mismo valor: 59. No parece que esté muy lejos el día en que Francia o Alemania
regresen a su propia moneda. EEUU está exprimiendo con fruicción todo el jugo de la UE, 
de Japón y de todos los demás caniches que fungen por el mundo, porque ya no pueden 
imprimir mas números.
Seguimos pa'bingo...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mi abuelo estuvo en la batalla de Teruel a 22 grados bajo cero, a cerca de 1.500 metros de altitud, estuvo en Rusia en el frente del Wolchow a 30 grados bajo cero, al nivel del mar mas o menos y decia que paso mas frio en Teruel.



Yo en Moscú estoy siempre unas 3 semanas a -25 grados, y paso menos frío que en San Petersburgo a -15.
Además la clave es saber vestirse, como todo en la vida.


----------



## Karma bueno (12 Jul 2022)

*Marine Le Pen fustige l'échec des sanctions : "Elles ont enrichi la Russie et sanctionnent les Français"*
Auteur(s)
FranceSoir
Publié le 11 juillet 2022 - 15:50
Image









AFP

Pour Marine Le Pen, par sa stratégie de sanctions contre la Russie dans le domaine énergétique, le gouvernement est en partie responsable de l'inflation galopante en France. Outre leur inefficacité face à Moscou, cette politique de sanctions s’est retournée contre le pays et les Français en paient désormais le prix, a martelé la femme politique sur le plateau de BFM TV le 10 juillet.

*


Marine Le Pen fustiga el fracaso de las sanciones: "Han enriquecido a Rusia y castigan a los franceses"*


Para Marine Le Pen, a través de su estrategia de sanciones contra Rusia en el campo energético, el gobierno es en parte responsable de la inflación galopante en Francia. Además de su ineficacia contra Moscú, esta política de sanciones se ha vuelto contra el país y los franceses ahora están pagando el precio, martillaba el político en el plató de BFM TV el 10 de julio.









Marine Le Pen fustige l'échec des sanctions : "Elles ont enrichi la Russie et sanctionnent les Français" | FranceSoir


Pour Marine Le Pen, par sa stratégie de sanctions contre la Russie dans le domaine énergétique, le gouvernement est en partie responsable de l'inflation galopante en France. Outre leur inefficacité face à Moscou, cette politique de sanctions s’est retournée contre le pays et les Français en...




www.francesoir.fr


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuanto tiempo estuviste allí de pirata desvalijando yates y tal?



Lo suficiente para no volver en la vida.
Salvé la vida varias veces, de milagro.
Gané mucho dinero, pero ahí aprendí que realmente el dinero, no lo es todo.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en Moscú estoy siempre unas 3 semanas a -25 grados, y paso menos frío que en San Petersburgo a -15.
> Además la clave es saber vestirse, como todo en la vida.



Si os fijáis tanto rusos como ucros llevan gorro. Por la cabeza se pierde bastante calor.

Otra cosa que no mencionáis, y que a mi me parece mortal, es la humedad (hasta puede ser sudor en climas menos extremos) con el viento.


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

Fuente Francesa:

*Guerra en Ucrania: en el corazón de Donbass, ante la inminente ofensiva rusa*
REPORTAJE - Ucrania advirtió el lunes que las fuerzas rusas se estaban preparando para lanzar una nueva ofensiva sobre ciudades clave en la región oriental de Donbass. RTL fue a Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Bakhmut, que están en el punto de mira de Moscú.

Julien Fautrat y Emilie Baujard

*¿Puede el Donbass caer completamente en manos rusas? El ejército ruso sigue ganando terreno en el este de Ucrania. *RTL visitó las ciudades y pueblos que están en el punto de mira de Moscú: Kramatorsk, Sloviansk, Bakhmut. Donde la ofensiva del ejército ruso parece inminente. Esto es lo que piensan los habitantes, en cualquier caso.

En estas ciudades, tres cuartas partes de las cuales están vacías, todo parece indicar que es el fin del mundo. Esto es lo que piensan también los expertos militares, sin estar en el secreto de los dioses, y mucho menos en el despacho de Vladimir Putin, que decidirá el día y la hora en que considerará que todas sus fuerzas están reconstituidas, que sus hombres estarán descansados. Pero todas las luces son verdes o rojas, según se mire.

Sólo hay que mirar un mapa. *Estas tres ciudades, Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Bakhmut, forman casi un eje. El ejército ruso se ha detenido a las puertas de estas ciudades, en todo caso a menos de diez kilómetros.*

Unir Sloviansk, la más septentrional, con Bakhmut, la más meridional, es como una mandíbula que se cierra sobre parte del Donbass. Atacando desde el norte, atacando desde el sur, con dientes desde abajo hacia arriba, esta "mandíbula" rusa se tragaría no sólo un territorio muy vasto, sino un territorio donde muchos soldados ucranianos tienen su base, centros de mando y logística.

A pesar del miedo, algunos ucranianos han decidido quedarse. Llevan una vida muy precaria. Los que aún permanecen en estos pueblos al alcance de las armas son los más pobres, los más débiles y los más viejos. *Cuando se conduce por Sloviansk, a menos de diez kilómetros de la línea del frente, se tiene la impresión de estar en una ciudad fantasma. Se ven más perros callejeros que personas. Se oye el sonido de explosiones en la distancia. *

Y entonces, en la esquina de una calle, ves a una docena de personas haciendo cola. Esperan frente a la farmacia, el único negocio que sigue abierto en este barrio. Nos encontramos con Toley allí. Tiene 65 años y sostiene una bolsa de plástico en la mano. Le cuesta abrir los ojos y nos habla agarrado a una barandilla. "Estoy esperando el tratamiento para mi madre de 90 años", explica. 

"Se puede tardar tres horas porque no queda mucho en las farmacias, así que las colas son muy largas. No tenemos agua corriente ni gas para cocinar. Recojo agua de los pozos de mis vecinos y corto leña para cocinar al aire libre en el fuego", dice Toley. Esperar así durante horas es muy peligroso. Hace una semana, un ataque ruso alcanzó el mercado de la ciudad, matando a dos personas. 

Si los rusos golpean a los civiles, ¿conviene eso a los residentes reacios a irse? Algunos todavía lo hacen, y probablemente algunos de los últimos. *Fue en Bakhmut, donde RTL sintió el mayor peligro, la atmósfera más pesada, con detonaciones en la distancia.* A un lado de la carretera, estas personas esperaban un pequeño autobús. ¿Por qué irse ahora y no antes? "Intentamos hasta el final trabajar aquí, pero ahora creo que la situación desde Sloviansk hasta Bakhmut se ha calentado demasiado", dice Denys. 

Y luego hay una familia. Son los más ocupados del convoy. Los padres, Anna y Alexander, y una niña de cuatro años que ha pasado las últimas semanas en un centro de acogida. "Los proyectiles han estado volando sobre nuestra casa e incluso uno cayó ayer justo al lado, fue muy aterrador", dice Anna. "Nos vamos. En nuestras maletas no hay nada para nosotros, casi sólo ropa y juguetes para el pequeño. 

*En Kramatorsk, una ciudad muy sensible si cae en manos rusas, se trata a los heridos de guerra. En un hospital en el que se han eliminado todos los signos distintivos: sin cruz roja, sin luz. Las ambulancias están escondidas bajo los árboles. Los soldados heridos están todos vestidos de civil.* Máxima discreción. En el interior, l*os heridos están llegando a raudales. Ni más ni menos que hace unas semanas, me dice un médico. Es una rutina, como él dice. *

"La llegada de los rusos aquí, la venimos escuchando desde que empezó la guerra", explica. "No quiero que cunda el pánico. Voy a seguir operando hasta el final. El enemigo contra el que luchamos es aterrador y la situación aquí es crítica. No podemos saber qué hay en la cabeza de Putin. Vamos a necesitar ayuda porque Ucrania está luchando por toda Europa. Un mensaje dirigido directamente a Occidente ante la inminencia de la gran ofensiva en el Donbass.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Marine Le Pen fustige l'échec des sanctions : "Elles ont enrichi la Russie et sanctionnent les Français"*
> Auteur(s)
> FranceSoir
> Publié le 11 juillet 2022 - 15:50
> ...



Lo que no le cuenta Le Pen a los franceses es que ya no hay vuelta atras ... Rusia sancionada gana lo mismo vendiendo menos y le queda gas de reserva para venderlo en otro parte. No hay camino de vuelto a la situación inicial y ya sólo queda que Europa complete de verdad una transición energética que dentro de un par de decadas le permita volver a tener el nivel de vida que tuvimos en 2021. Eso con suerte y sin suerte pues Europa desaparecerá como mundo civilizado y se unirá a los países pobres del mundo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando vivía en el Caribe, me encantaba cuando por las mañanas en la radio decían que la mañana era fresca, con 22 grados...



En el norte del Brasil una vez que hizo 21º de mínima por la tele decían que "hacía frío", pero con un tono alarmista como si viniera una glaciación


----------



## El-Mano (12 Jul 2022)

Para el que crea que una docena de himmars esos ganarán la guerra.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

La UE está construyendo un búnker para sus líderes. 

¿Quien decía que estos tipos no saben en lo que andan?
No se fían de la mitad de la cuadrilla...  8 millones el zulo.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Vamos a necesitar ayuda porque Ucrania está luchando por toda Europa. Un mensaje dirigido directamente a Occidente ante la inminencia de la gran ofensiva en el Donbass.



Por mi ya pueden parar .. A mi los rusos no me han hecho nada.


----------



## Karma bueno (12 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que no le cuenta Le Pen a los franceses es que ya no hay vuelta atras ... Rusia sancionada gana lo mismo vendiendo menos y le queda gas de reserva para venderlo en otro parte. No hay camino de vuelto a la situación inicial y ya sólo queda que Europa complete de verdad una transición energética que dentro de un par de decadas le permita volver a tener el nivel de vida que tuvimos en 2021. Eso con suerte y sin suerte pues Europa desaparecerá como mundo civilizado y se unirá a los países pobres del mundo.



Todos los lideres euroPEDOS juntos, no hacen ni medio Putin...


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Incompetencia militar hay en todas partes, incluido en Rusia.
> Eso no lo vamos a discutir.
> Si por tus fuentes, tienes información fidedigna que algún coronel dio la orden de almacenar juntos municiones, repuestos de neumáticos, combustible y demás, todo bien apilotonadito y segmentado para que un incidente puntual se propagase inexorablemente durante horas por todo el recinto, se merece el pepinazo (y él dentro, por supuesto).
> 
> ...



En un cuartel esta todo separado y el polvorín en un edificio bajo y aparte separado de cualquier vehículo o repuesto.


----------



## Satori (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Ucrania NO decide.



Pues estamos diciendo lo mismo.


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para el que crea que una docena de himmars esos ganarán la guerra.



Pues es lo que creen los cibervoluntarios de la OTAN; o mejor dicho, lo que quieren hacer creer. que un puñado de HIMARS puede poner en jaque a los rusos.


----------



## Satori (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre la contabilidad de las guerras, ahí cada uno tiene sus considerandos.
> Por ejemplo, gastarte 1 M$ (una salva de un HIMARS), para destruir unos objetivos de 100 o 200 k$, parece una burrada, salvo que sea mucho más fácil para ti reponer ese 1 M$ que para el enemigo reponer sus 100 o 200 k$ destruidos.
> Usar esas armas carísimas puede ser una estupidez, o una acción inteligente. Depende.
> E incluso, aunque en el balance bélico sea estúpido, si el marketing es bueno (y el marketing USAno es fantástico para lo bélico), te puede salir muy a cuenta. Si (mal)gastas 300 M$ en lanzacohetes mediocres, pero logras unos pedidos de tus atemorizados socios Otanicos por valor de 8.000 M$, ha valido la pena.
> Estoy pensando por ejemplo en la estafa/desplume que USA le va a meter a Finlandia y Suecia con eso del miedo a los rusos y la cantidad de sistemas "avanzados" que les van a vender (a precio catálogo sin descuento).



Me sigues dando la razón.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y duele respirar.



Doy fe. Yo he entrenado a -25 grados en Sarajevo...estando alli trabajando. Y era obligatorio meter la nariz bajo la braga si no querias acabar con una bronquitis.

Los coches encendidos toda la noche, dado que nuestro anticongelante solo nos cubria hasta -20C.

Como curiosidad, entrabamos en los bunqueres, en algun polvorin, y nos parecia que hacia cierto calor...miraba uno el higro/termometro y marcaba -10 C.

Fuera llegamos a estar ya oscurecido a -28 C.

En Kosovo, llegue a ver los -20C tb. Y en Kabul los -25 C, y nevar en pleno desierto de altura.

Yo soporto bien esas temperaturas. Ahora tb he conocido los 50C positivos en Afgan...y con el polvo y el aire de tan tan mala calidad alli...te veias morir.

Sera el gen pasiego o el castellano...pero a mi dadme frio.


----------



## Satori (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Sobre el coste de la intervención rusa, y como eso podría ser un factor de desestabilización e incluso de desintegración de la Federación Rusa, creo (firmemente) que las estimaciones y cálculos estaban totalmente infundadas y eran erróneas. Más bien pareciera que la cosa funciona al revés, a mayor coste y esfuerzo, mayor legitimación social de la intervención. Y apostarlo todo a que un sr. de 70 años la palme, a ver si así cambian las cosas, es o creer en el pensamiento mágico, o tener menos perspectiva geopolítica que un niño.



No creo que sepamos como van realmente las cosas dentro de Rusia, ni social, ni económica ni políticamente. Pero si tengo claro que el régimen ruso actual es muy dependiente de Putin, que ha cambiado las leyes varias veces para seguir en el cargo. 









Putin firma la ley que le allana el camino para gobernar hasta el 2036


Se intuía desde que Vladímir Putin anunció la reforma de la Constitución en enero del 2020. Y quedó más que clarísimo hace casi un año, cuando la diputada




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Francesa:
> 
> *Guerra en Ucrania: en el corazón de Donbass, ante la inminente ofensiva rusa*
> REPORTAJE - Ucrania advirtió el lunes que las fuerzas rusas se estaban preparando para lanzar una nueva ofensiva sobre ciudades clave en la región oriental de Donbass. RTL fue a Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y Bakhmut, que están en el punto de mira de Moscú.
> ...



Artículo de mierda, escrito por gabachos.
La gente del lugar espera con ansia ser liberada. Es algo que no soporta Occidente.
Y que tendrá que aprender a soportar, porque esto es solo el comienzo.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

La mayor amenaza para Estados Unidos no es Rusia y China, sino los enemigos internos, en particular los que se oponen a la democracia.
Estados Unidos podría convertirse pronto en un verdadero régimen represivo. (c) George Soros

A medida que se acercan las elecciones de mitad de período para el Congreso de Estados Unidos, el "establishment demócrata" dirige cada vez más su atención a los enemigos internos, que en esta etapa se personifican en Trump y en la parte radical del Partido Republicano, que obviamente esperan vengarse de las elecciones robadas de 2020, utilizando los fracasos de la política interior y exterior de la administración Biden, que construye su comunicación con los votantes sobre la base de culpar de los errores a Putin y las expectativas de algunos éxitos en Ucrania.
El fracaso de los demócratas en las elecciones de medio término podría socavar sustancialmente el curso que llevó a la guerra en Ucrania. Así que cuanto más nos acercamos al otoño, más se habla de una amenaza interna a la "democracia americana", en la que se tilda a algunos votantes americanos de enemigos de la democracia, al mismo estilo inimitable de deshumanizar a la población de Donbass en Ucrania. Los operadores del proceso son los mismos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Hoy se ha estrenado el documental "Mariupol. La ciudad rusa".
Un trabajo fuerte y duro. Hasta ahora el mejor gran documental sobre la guerra en el DNR desde el inicio de la SSO. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Doy fe. Yo he entrenado a -25 grados en Sarajevo...estando alli trabajando. Y era obligatorio meter la nariz bajo la braga si no querias acabar con una bronquitis.
> 
> Los coches encendidos toda la noche, dado que nuestro anticongelante solo nos cubria hasta -20C.
> 
> ...



Yo soporto mucho mejor el frío que el calor, me pasa lo mismo que a mi padre, soy un calorías. A veces, en Rusia, salgo a la calle con -2 o -5, y no me pongo los guantes. Y la nariz nunca por debajo de la braga o la bufanda, ni con 20 bajo cero.

Serán mis genes celtas y nórdicos, vete a saber...


----------



## rober713 (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Los rusos están perdiendo mucho más que 100k$ con cada depósito de armas destruido. La logística rusa es un completo desastre y tienen que acumular enormes cantidades de municiones para poder transportarlas eficazmente. Por eso los depósitos arden durante horas cuando son alcanzados y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS. Esta disrupción de su logística les está poniendo en una situación muy difícil porque no pueden cambiarla en un plazo corto de tiempo ni pueden localizar y destruir los HIMARS que se ponen dentro del rango de tiro, disparan y se piran antes de que los rusos tengan tiempo de reaccionar. Las pérdidas masivas de munición y material está poniendo muy nerviosos a los altos mandos rusos y pueden leerse publicaciones al respecto si buscas un poco por internet. Además la estrategia rusa de cantidad frente a calidad les pone todavía peor las cosas pues necesitan un suministro constante y abundante para ser efectivos



Datos vs Opiniones....lo siento tus opiniones no parecen asentadas en datos, que le vamos a hacer


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Volviendo a la cuestión de los mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania, cabe señalar que, tras más de cuatro meses y medio de intensos combates, las pérdidas declaradas de mercenarios extranjeros son significativamente mayores que en cualquiera de los grandes conflictos locales recientes. Quizás sólo los husitas en Yemen fueron capaces de alcanzar un nivel comparable de bajas de mercenarios extranjeros en 2018-2019, cuando fueron masacrados en gran número durante la batalla por Hodeidah y la derrota del cuerpo expedicionario sudanés.
Pero en nuestro caso seguimos hablando del exterminio de los mercenarios de los países de la OTAN (en su mayoría). 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Represalia por Kakhovka: ataque con misiles a Kharkiv

Se han lanzado varios ataques con cohetes contra el distrito Industrialnyy de Kharkiv. Se ha informado de numerosos focos de incendio.

Según los informes preliminares, el bombardeo de las empresas de la ciudad se realizó con lanzacohetes múltiples.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Un dron kamikaze de las AFU aterrizando en una zona industrial de Energodar. Anteriormente, se informó de daños en un edificio de Energodar.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (12 Jul 2022)

Se vuelve hablar de los drones iranies para Rusia.
El error de comenzar tarde la producción propia y a partir de diseños israelies.

*Qué drones iraníes podrían ser utilizados y producidos por Rusia
El conflicto armado en Ucrania sigue internacionalizándose. Siguiendo al Occidente colectivo, que suministra armas a Kyiv y proporciona inteligencia a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Irán puede ingresar indirectamente del lado de Rusia, armando a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF con sus drones. 
Dificultades no tripuladas*

Según The Associated Press, la República Islámica podría transferir a las tropas rusas varios cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, de reconocimiento y ataque. El asesor de seguridad nacional Jake Sullivan le dijo a la publicación estadounidense:

Nuestra información indica que el gobierno iraní se está preparando para proporcionar a Rusia hasta varios cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluidos drones capaces de transportar armas, de forma acelerada.

Bueno, es muy posible que no sea una falsificación. La situación en el Frente Oriental mostró que, lamentablemente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en este componente son significativamente superiores a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y NM LDNR, pudiendo realizar continuamente reconocimiento aéreo utilizando UAV, proporcionar datos para la designación de objetivos. y ajustar el fuego. Se sabe que el ejército ucraniano utiliza ampliamente los drones estadounidenses Switchblade y Phoenix Ghost, así como los drones de ataque turcos Bayraktar TB2. También discutieron la posibilidad de enviar drones de reconocimiento y ataque MQ-1C Gray Eagle a Ucrania, sin embargo, el Pentágono decidió posponer esto por el momento, temiendo que sus tecnologías llegaran a Rusia en forma de trofeos.

Por nuestra parte, con los aviones no tripulados, no todo es gracias a Dios, que se vio obligado a admitir personalmente al viceprimer ministro Yuri Borisov:

Creo que nos hemos comprometido tardíamente en la introducción seria de vehículos no tripulados. Esto es objetivo. Aunque el conflicto sirio nos impulsó a hacer esto... Disponemos de casi todo tipo de vehículos no tripulados: de reconocimiento, de ataque, tácticos, operativos y operativo-tácticos.

Sí, realmente tenemos los principales tipos de UAV, pero casi todos existen en copias de piezas. Los UAV de reconocimiento y ataque de altitud media Orion y Forpost-M/R están realmente listos para la producción en serie. El resto depende críticamente del suministro de componentes importados o aún se encuentra en la etapa de prueba. Pero las cosas podrían haber sido un poco diferentes.

*Y advertimos...*

Rusia llegó realmente tarde a la guerra de Ucrania con el desarrollo de la producción de aviones no tripulados. Por alguna razón, Israel, aliado estratégico de Estados Unidos en Medio Oriente, fue elegido como socio tecnológico.

En 2009, se compraron dos UAV Searcher II obsoletos de Tel Aviv por $ 12 millones (¡compárelo con el costo de los Bayraktar turcos!), Y en 2010 se firmó un contrato de $ 300 millones para su producción con licencia de componentes israelíes llamados "Outpost". Posteriormente, por orden del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, se realizaron cambios en el diseño y equipamiento del dron, y ahora se ensambla a partir de componentes domésticos. Sin embargo, las cosas podrían haber ido en una dirección ligeramente diferente.

Recuerdo que en enero de 2022, antes del inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania y la imposición de sanciones antirrusas, presentamos una propuesta para comprar tecnología para la producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Irán. ¿Por qué Teherán? Porque la República Islámica es uno de los líderes mundiales en este campo, por extraño que parezca.

Si la campaña siria empujó a Rusia a desarrollar sus UAV, entonces los iraníes han tenido que lidiar con drones estadounidenses e israelíes durante muchas décadas, y tienen mucha más competencia en este asunto. Su verdadero avance se produjo en 2011, cuando pudieron aterrizar un UAV RQ-170 Sentinel de reconocimiento estadounidense, fabricado de acuerdo con el esquema de "ala voladora", sobre la parte occidental de Afganistán. La pérdida de tecnología secreta asustó tanto al Pentágono que planeó seriamente enviar fuerzas especiales para devolver la "Bestia de Kandahar", como se denominó la pérdida en la prensa, y luego quiso atacarla con un misil preciso. Al final, los estadounidenses simplemente pidieron cortésmente que devolvieran el dron de reconocimiento con todo su equipo, pero recibieron una negativa igualmente cortés, porque está bien violar las fronteras aéreas de los estados soberanos.

Los ingenieros iraníes desarmaron el RQ-170 Sentinel en tornillos y crearon sobre esta base toda una familia de vehículos aéreos no tripulados llamada Saeghe ("Saiga"). Se trata, por ejemplo, de vehículos aéreos no tripulados con motor a reacción "Shahed-161 Saiga" y "Shahed-141 Saiga" con motor de émbolo, que pueden transportar dos bombas aéreas corregidas Sadid-345 o dos misiles guiados antitanque en una suspensión bajo el casco Sadid-1". Teniendo en cuenta la experiencia operativa adquirida, los UAV Shahed-181 Saiga-2 y Shahed-191 Saiga-2 se crearon con motores de pistón y a reacción, respectivamente, capaces de transportar 4 KAB en suspensión y misiles antitanque en el casco. La segunda generación es una copia del American Sentinel reducida al 65%, y la tercera generación, el UAV operacional-táctico Shahed-171 Simurg, es su copia de tamaño completo.

¡Y estos no son todos los tipos de UAV que tiene Irán! Los drones iraníes están luchando activamente en todo el mundo: en Siria, Irak, Yemen, Sudán y mucho más allá del océano, en Venezuela. A pesar de que la República Islámica lleva más de treinta años bajo sanciones occidentales, es objetivamente uno de los líderes reconocidos en aviones no tripulados, ocupando al menos el quinto lugar en el ranking mundial. Entonces, no hay nada vergonzoso en adquirir UAV iraníes. Definitivamente no es peor que comprar chatarra israelí cara de principios de los 90.

Entendiendo todo esto, poco antes del inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania, expresamos una propuesta para establecer una empresa conjunta con Irán para producir sus drones en nuestro país. En respuesta, nuestros estimados lectores lanzaron un montón de comentarios "entre dientes" con el espíritu de por qué nos están deslizando todo tipo de tonterías, tenemos nuestro propio bien. Sí hay. En forma de prototipos de piezas, y la guerra ya está en marcha, y no hay final a la vista.

Ahora los voluntarios solidarios tienen que contribuir para comprar aviones no tripulados civiles chinos primitivos a sus expensas para entregárselos a los combatientes de la Milicia Popular de la LDNR, para que tengan al menos alguna oportunidad contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, equipadas con modernos Drones de reconocimiento y ataque al estilo occidental. ¡Pero cuántos problemas podrían haberse evitado si hubiera menos ambición y más previsión!

Si Teherán está realmente listo para vender sus vehículos aéreos no tripulados a Rusia, entonces debemos aceptarlo. Si los iraníes pueden vender una licencia de producción, deben dominarla. Como puede ver, los drones no son superfluos. 

Какие иранские дроны могла бы использовать и производить Россия


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Foto del proyectil GMLRS (de M142 HIMARS) derribado ayer por una unidad de defensa aérea Pantsir S1, en Nova Kakhovka. No todos los proyectiles alcanzaron su objetivo y podría haber habido muchas más víctimas civiles.
El cuarto brindis, por Pantsirs.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Las consecuencias del ataque a Nova Kakhovka.
Fotos de satélite de los días 9 y 12 de julio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

Reunión del ruso, del turco y del iraní en Irán…que mal suena eso para la OTAN. ¿Qué se van a repartir esos tres?…¿Petróleo, gas,…?








Putin to visit Tehran next week, Kremlin says


The Russian president will have a meeting there with his Iranian and Turkish counterparts, Ebrahim Raisi and Recep Tayyip Erdogan




tass.com


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Militantes ucranianos han atacado la planta DZTO de Donetsk

La información fue confirmada por el jefe de la ciudad, Oleksiy Kulemzin, que publicó imágenes del crimen de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Reunión del ruso, del turco y del iraní en Irán…que mal suena eso para la OTAN. ¿Qué se van a repartir esos tres?…¿Petróleo, gas,…?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo como putin deja que esté con el cerdogan, no es fiable el puto terrorista este, lo curioso es como de manso se ha vuelto el cabrón....


----------



## delhierro (12 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues es lo que creen los cibervoluntarios de la OTAN; o mejor dicho, lo que quieren hacer creer. que un puñado de HIMARS puede poner en jaque a los rusos.



Son las mismas cuentas, el mismo tono , y la misma gilipollez de "los drones turcos ponen de rodillas a Putin". Joder es que la peña tiene poca memoria. 

Pues claro que algun acierto tendran los ucraninaos, son primos de los rusos y aunque se han degradado mucho no son idiotas. No son follacabras sin preparación luchando solo con AK, y RPG-7.

Parte de esos exitos, en realidad son consecuencias del plan de Putin de ir a paso de tortuga. Mientras los "exitos" sean limitados, y los rusos sigan avanzado Putin no cambiara su plan. Porque no lo cambio durante 8 años cuando los ucranianos bombardeaban Donetsk y Lugansk ( ahora ya no llegan ) sin oposición alguna.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

La UE debe empezar a ahorrar recursos energéticos para evitar apagones en invierno - Bloomberg

El Comisario Europeo de Energía, Kadri Simson, declaró en una entrevista a la publicación estadounidense

"El ahorro proactivo -no sólo la industria, sino también los hogares pueden cambiar su comportamiento- significa que en pleno invierno podemos evitar una situación en la que haya que recortar algunos sectores industriales", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos han respondido atacando Mykolaiv con municiones de racimo.



A ver , desinformador de 2 sobre 10. Las municiones de racimo de llaman de racimo porque se dividen en muchas carguitas de poco peso. Evidentemente lo que se ha cargado esa casa es munición normal. Posiblemente un cohete gordote de 200 o 300mm. Tu  de sobremesa.


Y no te añado que hay habia una posición militar, porque no me gusta ser como algunos. Aunque es lo mas probable. Esa estrutura puede ser algun antiguo koljos o similar, no parecen viviendas.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Sífilis cerebral: Una propuesta para erigir un monumento al actor porno gay Billy Herrington en Odessa para sustituir el pedestal de Catalina II

Una petición en este sentido ha reunido los 25.000 votos necesarios. Ahora debería ser considerado por el principal payaso de Kiev.

"La propuesta se publicó en el sitio web de peticiones de Ucrania a principios de julio. Los creadores de la petición afirmaron que Catalina II "causó un gran daño a la estatalidad y la cultura ucranianas". Por lo tanto, Odessa necesita un monumento al actor porno gay y héroe de memes Herrington.

Como nota al margen, fue Catalina II quien a finales del siglo XVIII (hace 228 años) firmó el decreto de construcción de Odesa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*Las delegaciones de Rusia, Turquía, Ucrania y la ONU se reunirán mañana en Estambul para encontrar una solución al "problema de los cereales" - Ministerio de Defensa turco*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No creo que sepamos como van realmente las cosas dentro de Rusia, ni social, ni económica ni políticamente. Pero si tengo claro que el régimen ruso actual es muy dependiente de Putin, que ha cambiado las leyes varias veces para seguir en el cargo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rusia y China se "democratizaron" en los 90, y tendieron hacia un modelo de gobernanza al estilo "occidental", que implementaron (ambas dos potencias) a inicios del siglo XXI. Una cierta bicefalia en el ejecutivo (presidencia bastante ejecutiva más un primer ministro poderoso, en parte de la cuerda del presidente, en parte gracias al apoyo del legislativo), junto a una limitación de dos mandatos (tácita o incluso constitucional).
Digamos un modelo refrito de gobernanza institucional, inspirado en las realidades USA-UE.
Ambas dos potencias, en llegando la segunda década del siglo XXI, y viendo de que iba el percal, donde dijeron (e hicieron) digo, dijeron (e hicieron) Diego.
Tanto Rusia como China, a sus propios ritmos y valoraciones, consideraron que ese modelo "a la occidental" no les aportaba la suficiente estabilidad y profundidad, y cambiaron hacia un modelo donde en las formas aun se pareciera, pero que recuperaba lo mejor (según su entender) de las experiencias del pasado (más autocráticas).

No es una decisión unipersonal de alguien ambicioso que pasaba por ahí. Son decisiones colectivas, aceptadas y consensuadas con la superestructura política del Estado. Y claro, encarnado en alguien concreto (sea Vladimir Vladimirovich, sea Jinping).

Tanto los rusos como los chinos han probado y conocido lo que es e implica un gobierno bicéfalo, de duración relativamente corta, y sujeto a los albures de la opinión público-política "democrática". Y me parece que no les ha gustado demasiado.

Y viendo los (penosos) ejemplos que desde occidente tenemos, me da a mi que ni borrachos cambian de modelo de gobernanza.
Pienso por ejemplo en UK, y su asunto más geoestratégico de los últimos años:
Un acuerdo de privilegios con la UE, renovación del viejo acuerdo de Thatcher, que negocia y logra Cameron, y al buscar el refrendo popular, le sale BREXIT.
Brexit que negocia, penosamente, y no concluye, May.
Concluye el acuerdo, mediante engaños, mentiras e incumplimientos (ante propios y ajenos) Johnson.
Johnson, que cuando Otan mediante vuelve _de facto_ a alinear UK con UE (y colar un incumplimiento flagrante del acuerdo de Irlanda), lo hacen dimitir los suyos propios.
8 años de un sinvivir y caos político, rellenando el día a día solo con ruido para tapar el gran vacío de que es y que quiere ser UK cuando sean mayores.

O por ejemplo, Alemania y su asunto energético, el Nord Stream 2.
Se pacta con Schroeder (que luego se va de consejero no ejecutivo a cobrarse un pastón), se desarrolla durante años con Merkel, que lo lleva hasta "casi" el final, pero sin atreverse a dar el último paso, por presiones USA, y se paraliza con Scholtz, dejando el suministro energético "barato, abundante y previsible" de Alemania hundido en el Báltico.
20 años de una decisión geo-política trascendental _a la merde._

Y por no hablar de USA y sus bandazos cada cambio de presidencia, sus parálisis cada periodo electoral o midterms, y sus años finales de presidencias de patos cojos....

China y Rusia se pusieron la primera dosis de un modelo de gobernanza "a la occidental manera", y me parece a mi que han quedado más que vacunados por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

About 2,700 Foreign Mercenaries Now Fighting In Ukraine - Russian MoD


In its daily briefing on July 12th, Russian Ministry of Defence revealed the numbers of foreign mercenaries fighting in Ukraine...




southfront.org





Alrededor de 2.700 mercenarios extranjeros luchan ahora en Ucrania, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso


(Trad. DeepL)
12/07/2022

En su sesión informativa diaria del 12 de julio, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso reveló el número de mercenarios extranjeros que combaten en Ucrania desde febrero. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso controla y registra por su nombre a todos los mercenarios extranjeros que han llegado a Ucrania para participar en operaciones de combate.

Según el Ministerio ruso, en contra de las falsas afirmaciones del régimen de Kiev sobre la supuesta llegada de 20.000 mercenarios extranjeros a Ucrania, su número real es mucho menor. Además, está disminuyendo constantemente.

Las afirmaciones fueron apoyadas por las cifras de mercenarios extranjeros por países:







El informe dice:

_ En las últimas tres semanas, el número de mercenarios en Ucrania ha disminuido de 3.221 a 2.741 como resultado de las acciones ofensivas de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las milicias populares de las repúblicas de Lugansk y Donetsk.

Durante este tiempo, a pesar de la llegada de otros 151 mercenarios, han muerto 391 militantes. Otros 240 "gansos salvajes" se apresuraron a huir fuera de Ucrania.

Polonia vuelve a encabezar la lista en cuanto a velocidad y número de combatientes muertos durante el periodo, con 166 combatientes polacos muertos. Entre los representantes de Georgia, murieron 50 "soldados de fortuna", el Reino Unido perdió otros 23 mercenarios en Ucrania. También murieron 21 combatientes rumanos y 15 canadienses en tres semanas.

Los datos actualizados sobre el recuento de mercenarios extranjeros que se encuentran actualmente en Ucrania se han publicado en los recursos de información del Ministerio de Defensa ruso en Internet.

Una vez más, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están identificando a los mercenarios extranjeros incluso cuando se preparan para entrar en Ucrania.

Daré un ejemplo.

El 6 de julio, dos ciudadanos británicos, Colin Scott y Adrian Davis, y tres estadounidenses, Michael Vujkovic, Andrew Fox y Oliver Short, llegaron al centro de recogida y alojamiento de mercenarios extranjeros situado en el número 1 de la calle Kozmian de la ciudad polaca de Zamosc. Aconsejamos a estos ciudadanos que entren en razón y vuelvan a casa con vida.

Permítanme recordarles que, según el Derecho Internacional Humanitario, todos los mercenarios extranjeros son no combatientes y lo mejor que les espera si son capturados vivos es un juicio y penas máximas de prisión._


----------



## Red Star (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Se han llevado a cabo ataques contra objetivos enemigos en la región de Mykolayiv.

Grandes columnas de humo son visibles en los lugares de llegada. Se está aclarando la información adicional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo mas lógico seria recuperar los textos que tienen las elites ocultas y aprender la magia cuantica y de takiones que nos permita teletransportarnos pero con esta juventud es imposible, mode burbuconspiranoico
> 
> sufro mucho por que nico me tiene en el ijnore



Le habrás dejado a deber alguna ronda de chortinas.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Ataque con cohetes a un edificio de cinco plantas en Chasov Yar: 38 cuerpos sacados de entre los escombros - Servicio Estatal de Emergencias de Ucrania

Recordemos que un ataque con misiles destruyó una casa en la ciudad ocupada de Chasov Yar. Kiev miente diciendo que es un edificio residencial. De hecho, se trata de un dormitorio donde se alojaban los combatientes de las AFU que habían llegado para la "defensa de Donbás". Esto también lo confirman los residentes locales.
Recordamos que todas las imágenes muestran únicamente a hombres jóvenes que son sacados de entre los escombros, algunos de ellos claramente camuflados. El primer vídeo del ataque de la red lleva el logotipo del Sector Derecho, 2 batallones del Sector Derecho, cuyos combatientes grabaron las imágenes porque estaban basados allí.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

Fuente turca:

*Erdoğan y Zelenskyy discuten por teléfono las exportaciones de grano y los puertos de Ucrania*

El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, y el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, han discutido la necesidad de desbloquear los puertos de Ucrania y reanudar sus exportaciones de grano.

Los dos líderes discutieron la actual guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia y el establecimiento de corredores seguros para las exportaciones de grano en el Mar Negro en una llamada telefónica el lunes, según un comunicado publicado por la Dirección de Comunicaciones de la Presidencia turca.

El presidente Erdoğan dijo que su mayor deseo es que la paz llegue a Ucrania. Añadió que Turquía sigue trabajando en un plan, preparado por la ONU, para la entrega de los productos de grano de Ucrania al mercado mundial.

Insistió en la necesidad de una solución diplomática a la crisis y en que la mesa de negociaciones debe mantenerse abierta para ello.

Añadió que estaban dispuestos a ofrecer todo tipo de apoyo, incluida la facilitación y la mediación.

En un post en Twitter, Zelenskyy escribió: *"Apreciamos el apoyo (turco). Discutimos la importancia de desbloquear los puertos (ucranianos) y reanudar las exportaciones de grano. También debemos impedir que Rusia se lleve nuestro grano de (los territorios ocupados)."*

El presidente Erdoğan agradeció al presidente Zelenskyy su saludo festivo en turco publicado con motivo del Qurban Bayram, o Eid al-Adha.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

"Al soldado Kolesnichenko le disparé yo".

Documento sobre la ejecución del soldado Kolesnichenko (con antecedentes penales no cancelados) encontrado en Rubizhne.

Informe.
Le informo que el 04.06.2022 a las 12-42 disparé al soldado T. Kolesnichenko por incumplimiento de órdenes militares (reconocimiento de la posición y estado de las tropas enemigas, crítica pública de la orden).

Basado en el Estatuto Disciplinario de las AFU, artículo 21, y en el reglamento interno sobre el estatus especial de los voluntarios con antecedentes penales no impunes del 22.04.22 #4851-VI.

He ejercido mis derechos.

04.06.2022
El comandante del batallón de voluntarios "UDH Karpatska Sich" Kutsin O.

Fuente de la foto t.me/notes_veterans/4029 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

Parque temático 



https://cdnv.russiatoday.com/actualidad/public_video/2022.07/62cd752ce9ff7147f51901ce.mp4?download=1


----------



## ccartech (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE está construyendo un búnker para sus líderes.
> 
> ¿Quien decía que estos tipos no saben en lo que andan?
> No se fían de la mitad de la cuadrilla...  8 millones el zulo.



El bunker no es para los espias, y escuchas.
Es para salvarse . 
Los demas van a quedar


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Tres residentes de la región de Astracán murieron cuando las AFU bombardearon un centro de voluntarios en el distrito de Shakhtar de la DNR, dijo el gobernador regional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Apertura de la embajada de la DNR en Moscú

La embajada de la DNR estará situada en el distrito Meshchansky de Moscú, en la calle Grokholsky. El inicio de este evento fue anunciado por la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR, Nataliya Nikonorova, y la embajadora de la República Popular de Donetsk en la Federación Rusa, Olga Makeyeva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jul 2022)

Conscripts are being given call-up papers on the beaches of Ukraine


Like many of his male friends, Serhiy no longer leaves his home in western Ukraine for fear of being sent to the front line to replace soldiers killed or injured in the fight against Russia.




www.dailymail.co.uk





La guerra va tan bien y Chelenski tiene tan pocas pérdidas que están reclutando chavales en cualquier parte, si van a la playa, a un bar o a cualquier lugar público pueden aparecer los ukraboys para darte de los papeles que te llevan al frente de una patada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE debe empezar a ahorrar recursos energéticos para evitar apagones en invierno - Bloomberg
> 
> El Comisario Europeo de Energía, Kadri Simson, declaró en una entrevista a la publicación estadounidense
> 
> ...



A ver, al racionamiento ahora se llama ahorro proactivo, por el culo te la inco.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Reunión del ruso, del turco y del iraní en Irán…que mal suena eso para la OTAN. ¿Qué se van a repartir esos tres?…¿Petróleo, gas,…?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El corazón del mundo (Oriente próximo y Asia central).... Y lo que hay en él.


----------



## ccartech (12 Jul 2022)

OT
Si alguien sabe algo ...





Colapso Bancario en China: ¿Qué está pasando?


Imagina que te acercas a tu banco y de repente tus cuentas están bloqueadas sin previo aviso. Que sales a la calle y ves que en las manifestaciones se agrede a la gente por policías uniformados.




www.rankia.com













Un "corralito" en China desató furia de ahorristas


El sector bancario en las zonas rurales de China se está viendo muy afectado por la política del gobierno central para contener la burbuja inmobiliaria y el endeudamiento de la segunda economía mundial.




www.ambito.com





A veces me viene a la mente "La alegoria de las cavernas"


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sífilis cerebral: Una propuesta para erigir un monumento al actor porno gay Billy Herrington en Odessa para sustituir el pedestal de Catalina II
> 
> Una petición en este sentido ha reunido los 25.000 votos necesarios. Ahora debería ser considerado por el principal payaso de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Cuando Ucrania no existía, no sé a qué estatalidad y cultura se refiere. 
Son grotescos, y que todavía haya que tragar....


----------



## El Mercader (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ajaja eres el señorito de pueblo con tierras arrendadas y derecho pernada...............



SI, lo malo es la pernada: Solo hay señoras de 70 para arriba.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jul 2022)

Según las estadísticas, en junio pasado se entregaron a Europa 5.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural licuado y solo 5.100 millones a Rusia. Desagradable, pero cierto: el costoso GNL estadounidense aún logró exprimir los productos de Gazprom en el mercado de la UE. ¿Cuáles son las perspectivas reales para el combustible azul ruso ahora?


Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver, al racionamiento ahora se llama ahorro proactivo, por el culo te la inco.




jo,jo,jo ahorro proactivo......las nucleares ecológicas.....


----------



## kerevienteya (12 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pues por eso digo. El plan actual es Novorusia.



Novorrusia trató de formarse a la caída de la URSS. Pero todo acabó bajo manos de Ucrania. Probablemente por injerencia de EEUU y GB.
Luego hubo muchas declaraciones de los parlamentos de esas regiones declarándose repúblicas independientes. 
Pero fracasaron. Con dinero anglo, los nazis ukros establecieron una fuerte represión y planes de adoctrinamiento en el sistema educativo y medios de comunicación. 
Así hasta hoy.


----------



## ZARGON (12 Jul 2022)

Pagina rusa
Aquí dicen que el kremlin está esperando un acuerdo con Kiev.
Parece increible, el unico acuerdo posible sería la rendición incondicional. Con la entrega de Odesa.
Con los antecedentes de los acuerdos de Minsk... que acuerdo van hacer con los ukros?
Mucho mareo. Espero que sea parte del "ajedrez" pero lo dudo.



*¿Por qué no se atacan los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper?*

Entonces, pasemos a la pregunta principal que se indicó en el título de este artículo: ¿por qué Rusia no ataca los puentes? Después de todo, esto complicaría el suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la orilla izquierda de Ucrania y paralizaría parcialmente la economía ucraniana. Y, no importa cuán trillado pueda parecer, la razón principal es la falta de tales planes: tal tarea simplemente no se mantuvo y no vale la pena. En la etapa inicial de la NMD, los ataques no se llevaron a cabo no solo en los puentes, sino también en los cuarteles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (que, siguiendo la lógica militar, deberían haberse llevado a cabo en primer lugar) por la razón que el plan original de la operación militar no preveía tal cosa y estaba diseñado para una rápida rendición de Ucrania.

Aparentemente, esta tarea no vale la pena incluso ahora, pero por una razón ligeramente diferente: el liderazgo político de la Federación Rusa espera concluir un acuerdo de paz con Ucrania, el "Estambul", como ya se le ha apodado, por lo que lo hace. No quiero destruir por completo todos los puentes, tanto en directo como en sentido figurado.

El Kremlin ha dicho repetidamente que está listo para negociar si Kyiv acepta las condiciones de Moscú. ¿Cuáles son estos requisitos? El lector, si lo desea, puede familiarizarse con ellos en la revista estadounidense National Interest, que en junio publicó un posible plan para un arreglo pacífico de la situación en torno a Ucrania. El Secretario de Prensa del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov, en comentarios a los medios rusos, confirmó que Rusia está lista para negociar sobre estas condiciones, por lo que el plan, con una alta probabilidad, puede llamarse real. Por la misma razón, no hay huelgas en los centros de control, es decir, los centros de toma de decisiones en Ucrania.

Hay otra razón por la que tales ataques no se llevan a cabo ahora, y está directamente relacionada con el potencial industrial de Rusia, la capacidad de crear municiones para cohetes. A pesar de las declaraciones animadas de que hay suficientes misiles, es obvio que la intensidad de los ataques con misiles contra las instalaciones de infraestructura en Ucrania ha disminuido en los últimos tiempos. No, Rusia, por supuesto, no se ha quedado sin misiles, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ya no pueden atacar con tanta intensidad como en las primeras semanas del conflicto. Y la cantidad de misiles necesarios para garantizar la destrucción completa de un puente es significativa. Esto, en particular, lo escribe el autor del canal Fighterbomber Telegram:

"Existe tal ciencia militar, se llama "cálculo del orden de las fuerzas y los medios para derrotar a un objeto". Pocas personas han oído hablar de él, e incluso menos comandantes se guían por él, pero existe. Allí, de acuerdo con fórmulas especiales, debe calcular cuánto se necesita para llenar, por ejemplo, un puente, según varias condiciones. Aquí, dependiendo de la monumentalidad del puente, se necesitan 8-10 misiles para garantizar la destrucción de un puente de tamaño medio. Y todos ellos deben entrar en el puente. Entonces debes lanzar otros 2-3 cohetes sobre el "perdido". Además, es necesario lanzar 5-6 misiles más en caso de fallas de estos mismos misiles y el impacto de la defensa aérea enemiga en estos mismos misiles.

No hay uno, ni dos, ni siquiera diez puentes sobre el Dniéper en Ucrania. Además de todo esto, incluso en el caso de la derrota de todos los puentes ferroviarios, los puentes para automóviles permanecerán (y también hay muchos de ellos), por lo que el suministro de la agrupación APU en la margen izquierda no se detendrá por completo. El combustible no llegará solo a los civiles, los militares lo llevarán con camiones de combustible. Esto, sin duda, creará muchos problemas para el enemigo, pero no cortará completamente el suministro.

En general, después de cuatro meses y medio del conflicto militar, se puede afirmar que la infraestructura de Ucrania no ha sido completamente destruida: los ataques con misiles causan daños graves, pero no son críticos. 

https://es.topwar.ru/198825-pochemu...v-svo-ne-unichtozheny-mosty-cherez-dnepr.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jul 2022)

*Rusia tendrá un nuevo misil hipersónico "Zmeevik"*
Hoy, 17:00
una

Se supo que se está desarrollando un nuevo "asesino de portaaviones" para la Armada rusa: el misil balístico Zmeevik con una ojiva hipersónica. TASS informó al público sobre esto el 12 de julio , citando varias fuentes cercanas al Ministerio de Defensa ruso y al complejo militar-industrial ruso.


Una de las fuentes dijo que el desarrollo mencionado ha estado ocurriendo “durante bastante tiempo”. Según él, el Serpentine está diseñado para destruir grandes barcos de superficie, "principalmente portaaviones".

Otra fuente aclaró que el misil señalado podría ser puesto en servicio con las Fuerzas de Costa de la Armada. Agregó que en cuanto a sus características, el Zmeevik se asemeja a los misiles chinos DF-21D y DF-26 con un alcance de hasta 4.000 km.

Al mismo tiempo, JSC Military Industrial Corporation Scientific and Production Association of Mechanical Engineering en Reutov (región de Moscú) no comentó esta información a la agencia. Sin embargo, se sabe que allí se desarrollaron y produjeron misiles antibuque hipersónicos Zircon con base en el mar, ojivas Avangard para UR-100N UTTKh y misiles balísticos intercontinentales Sarmat, misiles antibuque Bastion con misiles antibuque supersónicos Onyx y otros productos similares.

Tenga en cuenta que las empresas del complejo militar-industrial no están obligadas a dar explicaciones si pueden dañar la capacidad de defensa del país. Además, a veces incluso el nombre del propio fabricante de municiones puede clasificarse. Por ejemplo, todavía se desconoce oficialmente quién desarrolló y dónde se fabrican los misiles aerobalísticos aire-superficie rusos Kh-47M2 Kinzhal.


----------



## Hal8995 (12 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Cuando he dicho yo que la zona atacada es territorio ruso.?
> Y ese matonismo a que viene?
> Estoy totalmente en contra de la OTAN y apoyo a Rusia desde el primer instante.
> Y haga el favor de no mentar a mi familia, está vez se la paso pero la próxima le contestaré como se merece.
> Usted de comprensión lectora cero patatero.



No mentó a su familia ...quiso incidir en que todos nosotros y nuestros seres queridos habrían recibido un ataque nuclear.

Que piel más fina joder.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

_Esto es enorme. No sé cómo terminará esto. El banco Henan NO es el único que tiene problemas de liquidez. Los cuatro bancos chinos están teniendo el mismo problema. Algunos depositantes encontraron que pueden ahorrar y NO pueden retirar dinero con sus tarjetas bancarias. _

*CORRALITO CHINA *

#bankrun #China #CCP





__

_This is huge. Don't know how this will end. Henan bank is NOT the only one that is having problems with liquidity. All four Chinese banks are having the same issue. Some depositors found they can save and can NOT withdraw money with their bank cards. #bankrun #China #CCP_


> EL GUION ES EL QUE VEIS. LOS AUTODENOMINADOS " PATRIOTAS" PIENSAN EN SU MENTALIDAD BOOMER
> CREANDO COLAPSO ECONOMICO MATARIAL LA GENTE " DESPERTARA". SI... LOS MISMOS " FUTUROS DESPIERTOS "
> QUE HAN LLEVADO A SUS HIJOS A INYECTARLES GRAFENO Y NANO PARTICULAS DE CONTROL MENTAL





_Aunque el PCCh es incompetente, el pueblo chino es bueno y no es estúpido. Han sido adoctrinados desde la Revolución de Mao, que vio más de sus hermanos y hermanas asesinados que todas las almas perdidas en la Segunda Guerra Mundial combinadas (¡no te enseñan eso en los libros de historia!). Los chinos han sido sometidos a un completo estado de vigilancia, con la ayuda de los grandes gigantes tecnológicos estadounidenses que sólo veían el signo del dólar... pero tan pronto como el 5% o el 10% de los ciudadanos chinos medios se den cuenta de que su riqueza ha desaparecido, estafada por el partido político que prometió una utopía de estado de vigilancia (esos activos robados probablemente estén en alguna cámara acorazada de oro en Suiza), estas personas saldrán a la calle y el PCC no podrá detener lo que se avecina. ¡Parece que este movimiento está llegando al resto del mundo muy pronto!


*☕✝*_

4.4K viewsNate Burruano, 05:01​


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente turca:
> 
> *Erdoğan y Zelenskyy discuten por teléfono las exportaciones de grano y los puertos de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Comparemos el supuesto bloqueo ruso a las exportaciones ucranianas por el Mar Negro con el Bloqueo de Arabia Saudita/EEUU a Yemen donde no entra ni sale un barco (provocando las mayor hambruna que existe en este momento en el mundo.





La hambruna es el resultado directo de la intervención liderada por Arabia Saudita en Yemen y el bloqueo. Yemen ya era la nación más empobrecida de la Península Arábiga y Medio Oriente, y Al Hudaydah una de las ciudades más pobres de Yemen, pero *la guerra y el bloqueo naval por parte de la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita y los Estados Unidos Navy empeoró mucho la situación.* Los barcos de pesca, el principal medio de vida de los residentes de Al Hudaydah, fueron destruidos por los ataques aéreos sauditas, dejándolos sin ningún medio para mantener a sus familias. Como resultado, un niño muere cada diez minutos en promedio .* Un panel de expertos de la ONU descubrió que Arabia Saudita está obstruyendo deliberadamente la entrega de ayuda humanitaria a Yemen.*

Se informó que Arabia Saudita estaba apuntando deliberadamente a los medios de producción y distribución de alimentos en Yemen bombardeando granjas, barcos de pesca, puertos, almacenes de alimentos, fábricas de alimentos, y otras empresascon el fin de exacerbar el hambre.15 Estas acciones llevaron a la ONU a acusar a la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita de cometer crímenes de guerra y de tener un "total desprecio por la vida humana". 1.500 escuelas resultaron dañadas y destruidas durante la Guerra Civil Yemení. Después de que las fuerzas de Hadi, respaldadas por Arabia Saudita, recuperaron Mocha de los hutíes, prohibieron que los pescadores trabajaran. La Unión de pescadores yemeníes acusó a la coalición de hacer la guerra contra los pescadores

El senador estadounidense Chris Murphy acusó a los Estados Unidos de complicidad en la crisis humanitaria de Yemen, diciendo: *"Miles y miles dentro de Yemen están muriendo hoy. Este horror se debe en parte a nuestra decisión de facilitar una campaña de bombardeos que está asesinando a niños y respaldar una estrategia saudí dentro de Yemen que utiliza deliberadamente la enfermedad y el hambre y la retirada del apoyo humanitario como táctica. *Médicos Sin Fronteras (MSF) ha estado ayudando a las víctimas de la hambruna y el brote de cólera, además de brindar asistencia de salud mental a las personas afectadas por la guerra


----------



## Red Star (12 Jul 2022)

__





Se está liando parda en ARMENIA







www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia tendrá un nuevo misil hipersónico "Zmeevik"*
> Hoy, 17:00
> una
> 
> ...



Tendrán que ver esos misiles con el hecho de que los portaviones americanos en Europa se pasen el día pegados a la costa ? El Truman ahora está en el Golfo de Napoles y se ha pasado semanas en Trieste, el Kearsarge está cerca de Brest. El caso es que no se acercan al escenario del guerra y siempre van pegados a la costa.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Novorrusia trató de formarse a la caída de la URSS. Pero todo acabó bajo manos de Ucrania. Probablemente por injerencia de EEUU y GB.
> Luego hubo muchas declaraciones de los parlamentos de esas regiones declarándose repúblicas independientes.
> Pero fracasaron. Con dinero anglo, los nazis ukros establecieron una fuerte represión y planes de adoctrinamiento en el sistema educativo y medios de comunicación.
> Así hasta hoy.



Todo es "UZA", deben zer diozez zupremoz para algunoz, porque zi no, no me lo ezplico....paze lo que paze en el mundo, tu di que zon loz angloz, y ya eztá....lo que no me guzta, poz adotrinazion

Qué fácil lo veis todo algunos, es tierno, realmente


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver, al racionamiento ahora se llama ahorro proactivo, por el culo te la inco.



Las posibilidades de neolenguaje son infinitas.


----------



## kerevienteya (12 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo es "UZA", deben zer diozez zupremoz para algunoz, porque zi no, no me lo ezplico....paze lo que paze en el mundo, tu di que zon loz angloz, y ya eztá....lo que no me guzta, poz adotrinazion
> 
> Qué fácil lo veis todo algunos, es tierno, realmente



No entiendo tu jerga de Analfabeto. Si es una crítica a lo que digo en el post, te recuerdo que es simplemente historia.


----------



## Manoliko (12 Jul 2022)

¿Como va la cosa? ¿Entonces quien va ganando?


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Combates de artillería en la DNR: se lanzan ataques en las proximidades de las ciudades de Artemivsk y Soledar, ocupadas por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Jul 2022)

.


rober713 dijo:


> Datos vs Opiniones....lo siento tus opiniones no parecen asentadas en datos, que le vamos a hacer



Por si te da para verte un video de más de 5 minutos


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Detalles espeluznantes: un maníaco del Sector Derecho mató y desmembró a su novia cerca de Kiev

Se ha informado de que Petro Bigun, un abogado bastante famoso y antiguo participante del programa de entrevistas "Boda con un nazi" "Boda a ciegas", mató y cortó en pedazos a su amada y por la noche llevó los restos a los vertederos locales. Le dobló los brazos y las piernas en una bolsa de viaje, que arrojó a un estanque.
El maníaco se presentó como candidato autodirigido a la Rada Suprema en 2019 y por el Sector Derecho en la administración de Kiev en 2020.

Así se conoce a un nazi "patriota de Ucrania".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*El director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior, Naryshkin, comentó los planes de Polonia de invadir Ucrania*

"La información que llega al Servicio muestra la nerviosa reacción de los dirigentes polacos ante el hecho de que sus planes de desmembrar Ucrania se hayan convertido en objeto de atención pública. Polonia esperaba que cuando el conflicto de Ucrania pasara a la fase de solución diplomática, las partes se vieran obligadas a aceptar la "expansión polaca" como un hecho consumado. Ahora, debido a las filtraciones de información sensible, los dirigentes polacos se ven obligados a desestimar las preocupaciones expresadas por sus compañeros de la OTAN y de la UE", dijo el director del SVR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

Más sobre HIMARS, costes y disponibilidad del producto.
A partir de este artículo, sobre una compra (real) de equipos por parte de Taiwan:
*Taiwan finalizes missile systems deal with US*








Taiwan finalizes missile systems deal with US | Taiwan News | 2021-06-17 15:24:00


HIMARS, Harpoon coastal defense system to boost Taiwan's asymmetric warfare capabilities | 2021-06-17 15:24:00




www.taiwannews.com.tw





Los datos que aportan:
*Compra A: *
Sistema HIMARS completo, lanzadores, cargadores, munición chula, tanto de MLRS como de ATACMS.
Valor del pedido: *436 M$*
Contenido del paquete:
*11 *sistemas *HIMARS*
64 ATACMS
XXX MLRS M57
Diversos obsequios de gratificación/promoción 11 ametralladoras chulísimas, 7 Humvees,....

Fecha de entrega prevista: año *2027*

Más o menos es coherente con un coste unitario por HIMARS de 20 M $, ATCMS 1 M$, y misil MLRS _circa _0,1 M$
Por las rondas de munición, parece una compra de 10 sistemas operativos y 1 sistema de entrenamiento.
Polonia, en 2018, compró 20 HIMARS, 18 operativos y 2 de entrenamiento.

*Compra B:*
Sistema Harpoon II basado en tierra
Valor del pedido: *2.370 M$*
Contenido del paquete:
*100 *sistema de lanzamiento *HCDS*
400 Vectores Harpoon II

Fecha de entrega prevista: año *2028*

Comparando con los datos de este artículo:








Poland to spend $414 million on Lockheed's HIMARS mobile rocket system


Poland said it will buy HIMARS mobile rocket launchers worth $414 million from US defense giant Lockheed Martin




www.thedefensepost.com





U otros similares, llegamos a unas estimaciones de que una batería lanzacohetes móvil HIMARS, totalmente municionada, sale a unos 40 M$, y una batería costera Harpoon municionada sale a unos 25 M$.

Se deduce también que sistemas HIMARS hay pocos disponibles, y plazos de entrega MUY dilatados.
Eso pone en evidencia que esta otra noticia:








Poland to Acquire 500 HIMARS From US


Polish Defense Minister Mariusz Błaszczak has announced that the country will acquire 500 High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems.




www.thedefensepost.com





Donde Polonia manifiesta interés en comprar 500 HIMARS es directamente una falsedad, una mentira, un engaño, un embuste, o cualquier otra cosa, menos la verdad.
Ni hay tantos HIMARS a la venta en todo el mundo mundial, ni estarían disponibles antes que Rusia haya conquistado Lisboa y Cádiz, incluso yendo a paso de caracol.

Así que lo de los 500 HIMARS polacos es falso. Pero lo han dicho. ¿Entonces, que es lo que realmente hay de verdad?

Lo dicho, el sistema HIMARS es MUY lennnnnnto de fabricar, unas pocas unidades al año. 
Pero Polonia, que ya lo conoce, y tiene potencial industrial, habrá llegado a algún acuerdo de _joint venture_ con USA para fabricar un determinado % de piezas. Se habla de hasta un 60 % del equipo podría ser manufacturado en Polonia. 
A cambio de esa carga de trabajo en Polonia, que permitiría a USA disponer de muchos más HIMARS en plazos no reducidos pero sí razonables, Polonia se compromete a adquirir para uso propio todos los HIMARS que USA no logre vender.
O sea, te doy carga de trabajo de piezas y componentes, equivalente a un 60 % del equipo, por un total de hasta 500 sistemas HIMARS.
Si se venden, chachipiruli. Tú ganas por el trabajo, y yo gano un pastón por la venta misma y los márgenes de mano de obra barata polaca.
Y si no se venden todos esos HIMARS, el gobierno se compromete a comprar los sobrantes.

Un pedido brutibestia de 500 mostruos de esos es algo que solo hacía la Unión Soviética, o quizás ahora China.
El resto de acuerdos y pedidos de este tipo de sistema (carísmo y lento) siempre es a cuentagotas:
HIMARS: 20 sistemas Polonia, 11 sistemas Taiwan, 18 Singapur, 12 Jordania.....
Harpoon: 100 sistemas Taiwan
Patriot: 6 sistemas Polonia, 5 sistemas Países Bajos









Poland Requests Six More Patriot Batteries From US


Poland has requested six additional Patriot missile air defense system batteries “with related gear” from the United States.




www.thedefensepost.com












US to Sell Switzerland PATRIOT Missile Units Worth $2.2 billion


The US State Department approves a possible Sale to Switzerland of five Patriot Configuration-3+ Modernized Fire Units for an estimated cost of $2.2 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale September 30. The...




www.defenseworld.net


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*La militarización de Ucrania llega a las mujeres*

Las mujeres inscritas en el servicio militar desde el 1 de octubre no podrán salir al extranjero, según ha declarado un antiguo asesor del ministro del Interior ucraniano, Andrusiv, aunque antes dijo que las mujeres no tendrían restricciones. Los políticos ucranianos llevan en la sangre engañar a su pueblo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*Los miembros de las fuerzas especiales británicas SAS han estado matando afganos.*

Según los informes, los miembros de una sola unidad dispararon y mataron a 54 personas durante un despliegue de seis meses, dice la BBC.

▪ Fue una competición entre unidades para matar tanto a los talibanes como a los civiles.

▪Los militares colocaron armas en afganos asesinados como "prueba".

▪Los asesinatos eran conocidos por el antiguo comandante del SAS, el general Mark Carlton-Smith.

▪El mando del Ejército británico ha criticado la investigación, diciendo que "supone una amenaza para sus tropas".

"Era parte de nuestro trabajo, la rutina", dijo un soldado del SAS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Manoliko (12 Jul 2022)

¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



Ganan los buenos, macho !!!.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



A brocha gorda, gana la plutocracia del mundo.
Pierden del todo muchos soldados de Ucrania y Rusia. Perdemos bastante los ciudadanos europeos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡¡COÑÓ!!!


----------



## alfonbass (12 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> No entiendo tu jerga de Analfabeto. Si es una crítica a lo que digo en el post, te recuerdo que es simplemente historia.



Realmente no, achacáis todo lo que no os gusta a un presunto adoctrinamiento, y eso es un meme...Ucrania es occidente, Rusia también lo es, pero sus "dirigentes" no quieren serlo, y no de una manera como tu estás pensando, sino en la manera en la que tratan a su propia gente, impidiendo cualquier atisbo de libertad y de decisión individual.
Lo mejor que puede pasar, para todos, es que sea la libertad quien gane en esta guerra, no la estupidez de montar "imperios" o ganar "territorios", en eso, ni USA, ni UK, ni Madagascar tiene ningún tipo de culpa, quien ha iniciado la invasión y quien lleva media vida instigando para tener el control de Ucrania no son ellos, precisamente


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



Nadie, todos pierden, los rusos menos que el resto, solo eso.


----------



## Atalaya (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> .
> 
> Por si te da para verte un video de más de 5 minutos



No tienes ni puta idea de temas militares, argumentar basándose en videos con montajes tipo Hollywood demuestra tu estulticia e ignorancia, la cuestión militar es una ciencia y bastante compleja, para que venga un payaso como tu a soltar tonterías, he llevado una estrella en la bocamanga como modesto alférez de artillería y por ello me dais asco los que confundís las guerras con los jueguecitos.


----------



## pgas (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Más sobre HIMARS, costes y disponibilidad del producto.
> A partir de este artículo, sobre una compra (real) de equipos por parte de Taiwan:
> *Taiwan finalizes missile systems deal with US*
> 
> ...




con lo fácil que es ir al mercado negro y comprar malacotones ... digo Himars

_Rybar - Ucrania ha vendido un MLRS HIMARS por 800 mil dólares a la RAF

Además, se está decidiendo la cuestión de la transferencia de municiones por 330 mil dólares.

Rybar fue el primero en informar sobre el acuerdo con los obuses franceses CAESAR._





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Más sobre HIMARS, costes y disponibilidad del producto.
> A partir de este artículo, sobre una compra (real) de equipos por parte de Taiwan:
> *Taiwan finalizes missile systems deal with US*
> 
> ...



Polonia juega a que es una potencia económica...cuando su realidad es que es el primer pais europeo en recesión, y durante este 2022 será la super potencia mundial económica...24, a la altura de Vietnam


----------



## Fabs (12 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo ha subido:



De momento sólo ha marcado el fin de AlertaDigital.


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

Es curioso que las dos grandes potencias en ciernes del mundo islámico sean Turquía e Irán. Como en los siglos XVI y XVII, con un importante papel en el mundo y el concierto de las naciones.
Por tanto se viene otra vez la hegemonía de persas y turcos sobre los árabes. No han sabido ni cuidar los Santos lugares ni defender Jerusalén... Han caído en manos de tiranos, aventureros y sectas fanáticas que han secuestrado el Islam... Son marionetas de los occidentales....


----------



## Malevich (12 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡COÑÓ!!!



El gobierno prooccidental e irresponsable, que fue a la guerra con Azerbaiyán con pistolas de agua, debe caer.


----------



## ATDTn (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



Mu tonto
Ya tienes respuesta


----------



## clapham5 (12 Jul 2022)

Os quejais , os quejais pero desde que aparecieron los HIMARS este hilo esta cogiendo " vidilla " .
Que si , que si , que los rusos adaptaran su ofensiva al peligro " himaristico "... pero al menos no podreis negar que esta guerra ya no es tan aburrida y previsible como la muerte de Ivan Ilitch de Tolstoi .
El clapham esta horrorizado . El FSB ruso sigue buscando al camarada @Zhukov desaparecido desde el sabado .
Le vieron por ultima vez en Salidas de la Terminal 1 de Barajas en compania de Sertab Erener , la cantante turca que gano Eurovision
No hay nadie como el @Zhukov para subir la moral de la tropa burbujistica . Si se larga , sera una gran perdida ...
Seguramente muchos aqui ( gracias al clapham ) ya conocen sobre la " piedra de Panuk " .
El primer tratado militar de la Historia , escrito en el XII milenio antes de C en idioma paleolitico lineal .
Pero muy pocos conocen como llego a ser rey de su tribu ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe . La guerra en Ucrania le recuerda al clapham la historia de Panuk y Tanak , hermanos gemelos que se enfrentaron en un duelo fraticida por la corona ...
El duelo fue una prueba de resistencia . El que primero palmase , perdia .
El Panuk hizo huelga de hambre y el Tanak hizo huelga de sed . El Tanak podia comer toda la carne de mammut que quisera , pero no podia ingerir agua . El Panuk podia beber toda el agua que quisiera pero no podia comer ni una put%$#@a cebolla ...
Ya sabeis el desenlace : Al 8vo dia , el Tanak murio .
Moraleja del cuento : Quien hace huelga de sed , jamas podra ganarle a quien hace huelga de hambre .
La energia ( y la comida ) que Rusia exporta a Occidente son recursos mas vitales que las importaciones de manufacturas occidentales que hace Rusia . Sin los primeros el tiempo de vida es limitado ( recordad a Tanak ) . 
El segundo es prescindible ( al menos por un tiempo mayor )
Zankead al Panuk ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ...
> Zankead al Panuk ...



No. Y menos sin pruebas de lo que dices.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Se vuelve hablar de los drones iranies para Rusia...



La misma historia que "Rusia comprará armas a China..."
Que tiene el mismo origen, Jake Sullivan, artista de la desinformación 
de la Casa Blanca. 
Copio:
*
"...Todo este asunto no es más que un tema de conversación diseñado para poner a Irán 
y a Rusia en la misma carpeta de "malos" para las conversaciones de Biden en Oriente 
Medio. Puede que a los países de allí no les guste Irán, pero desde luego no permitirán 
que se condene a Rusia. Toda la idea es, como la de muchos otros Sullivan, estúpida 
para empezar."*


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

*Los civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania son ya más de 5.000, según la ONU.*
Los civiles fallecidos desde el inicio de la* guerra en Ucrania el 24 de febrero* superaron en los últimos días la barrera de los 5.000, según las estadísticas que actualiza periódicamente la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.

Los fallecidos confirmados por esta oficina hoy ascienden a 5.024, entre ellos *343 menores de edad,* mientras que otros 11.544 civiles resultaron heridos, de los cuales al menos 357 eran niños o niñas, indicó la institución en un comunicado.

La oficina que dirige hasta finales de agosto la alta comisionada Michelle Bachelet reiteró que las cifras reales de víctimas civiles podrían ser mayores que las por ahora confirmadas, dada la falta de acceso aún a datos en zonas de fuertes enfrentamientos, que incluyen* Mariúpol, Izium y Severodonetsk*.

Más de la mitad de estas víctimas civiles se registraron en el mes de marzo (3.046), y desde entonces el número *se ha ido reduciendo progresivamente* (665 en abril, 456 en mayo, 362 en junio y 159 en los primeros once días de julio).

La mayoría de estas víctimas civiles fallecieron por* artefactos explosivos con amplia área de impacto*, incluyendo bombardeos aéreos, de artillería pesada, con misiles y sistemas multilanzamiento de cohetes, señaló la oficina de Naciones Unidas.


----------



## Remequilox (12 Jul 2022)

Haciendo un poco de arqueología mediática (4 meses en los medios de desinformación occidentales es el equivalente a irse a la era pre-cámbrica), me encontré esto, un informe de "*LOS EXPERTOS*":

*Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’*
Fecha del informe, 2 de marzo de 2022








Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’


On February 24th 2022, Russia launched a full-scale invasion of neighbouring Ukraine.




www.consultancy.eu





Según esos sesudos y científicamente consensuados estudios, Rusia a estas alturas llevaría ya gastados en la guerra el equivalente a 2 veces todo su PIB.

Claro que también tenían solo alimentos y combustible para tres días más, según nos detalló Zelensky. Y ya no les quedan misiles ni tanques.


----------



## coscorron (12 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Haciendo un poco de arqueología mediática (4 meses en los medios de desinformación occidentales es el equivalente a irse a la era pre-cámbrica), me encontré esto, un informe de "*LOS EXPERTOS*":
> 
> *Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’*
> Fecha del informe, 2 de marzo de 2022
> ...



Hay que reirse porque de otra manera no se puede ...


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Petropavlovsk ha sido suspendida de cotizacion tras caer un 40% en el moex. Buen palo, con lo que era esa empresa. 

Siberia no va a levantar cabeza despues de esta guerra.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania son ya más de 5.000, según la ONU.*
> Los civiles fallecidos desde el inicio de la* guerra en Ucrania el 24 de febrero* superaron en los últimos días la barrera de los 5.000, según las estadísticas que actualiza periódicamente la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.
> 
> Los fallecidos confirmados por esta oficina hoy ascienden a 5.024, entre ellos *343 menores de edad,* mientras que otros 11.544 civiles resultaron heridos, de los cuales al menos 357 eran niños o niñas, indicó la institución en un comunicado.
> ...



Lo que no dice la puta Onu es que los muertos los ha provocado ukrania con sus misiles toschka, los m-777, himars y demás armamento suministrado por la puta otan, jolagranputa.


----------



## Elimina (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



De momento ganan los vivos, pero la cosa se puede torcer.


----------



## El jaguar (12 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Conscripts are being given call-up papers on the beaches of Ukraine
> 
> 
> Like many of his male friends, Serhiy no longer leaves his home in western Ukraine for fear of being sent to the front line to replace soldiers killed or injured in the fight against Russia.
> ...



Está noticia es un escándalo mayúsculo, nos está diciendo que las bajas del ejército ucraniano son muy superiores a lo que nos están contando, pero a su vez me surgen algunas preguntas:
Es posible tal grado de maldad por parte de los oligarcas ucranianos y sus amos de la Otan que sigan enviando miles de hombres a la muerte a sangre fría?
Es posible tal grado de estupidez por parte del pueblo ucraniano (incluidos militares de baja graduación) que no se rebelan contra la pandilla de oligarcas que están mandando a su país a la hecatombe?
Es posible que la sociedad europea sea tan cobarde e indigna de su glorioso pasado para aceptar que sus gobernantes se rían en su cara y destruyan la base económica de su prosperidad?
No hay duda que estamos en los tiempos oscuros que grandes intelectuales como Hilaire Belloc habían profetizado varios años antes.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

*Rusia denuncia ataques aéreos de Ucrania en las inmediaciones de la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
Las autoridades prorrusas de la región de Zaporiyia han denunciado este martes que el Ejército de Ucrania está llevando a cabo una serie de ataques aéreos cerca de la central nuclear ubicada en el *extremo oeste de la región y a orillas del río Dniéper.*

Según ha informado el gobernador impuesto por Rusia en Zaporiyia,* Yevhen Balitski,* se han registrado cuatro ataques de Ucrania con infraestructuras civiles y zonas residenciales como objetivo, recoge la agencia rusa de noticias Interfax.

"Las explosiones ocurren en las inmediaciones de las instalaciones de la infraestructura de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporiyia, lo que* crea una amenaza* de situaciones de emergencia", ha alertado Balitski en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jul 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Oye @rejon, llevo desde 2011 en este foro, suelo leer más que postear y núnca puse a nadie en el ignore por eso de leer diferentes puntos de vista, pero es que ya me tocan los cojones que 1 de cada 3 mensajes de este hilo sean tuyos en plan flodeo y encima seas un maleducado con los demás y un patán.
> Así que tienes el dudoso honor de inaugurar mi lista de ignore.
> 
> Adeu.



Estoy en tu misma tesitura... llevo tropecientos años en este foro, y como el Guadiana, desaparecía.
Con lo de la guerra y la sospechosa, mosqueante coincidencia de todos los massmedia de ponerse en contra de los rusos, dicen de Putin, pero es de los rusos, encontré que en Burbuja había más "variedad" de pareceres y opiniones.
Pues igual que tú, descubrí en esta vuelta después de unos años, el tema del ignore, y el chico este hizo su estreno en mi lista. Está él y un par ellos más, pero estos por repetir mensajes o falsedades continuas.
A lo que iba, y dicho con todos los respeto, el niño este Rejón, debe tener algún tipo de minusvalía psíquica, aunque creo que ahora tampoco se debe decir minusvalía, o síndrome de Asperger o algo parecido, no sé, algo así, porque no es normal lo de sus mensajes. Yo creo que la familia le haría un bien, si le retiraban el ordenador unos meses porque para su higiene mental no es bueno estar escribiendo sandeces, porque acabas creyéndotelas, y de ahí, al psiquiatra, un paso.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*La ley marcial y la movilización no se van a declarar en Rusia*

Actualmente, el gobierno ruso no ve la necesidad de imponer la ley marcial, dijo Andrei Klimov, jefe de la Comisión del Consejo de la Federación para la Protección de la Soberanía del Estado.

El político afirmó que se ha puesto en marcha una maquinaria de destrucción por parte de Estados no amigos contra Rusia y su sociedad. Y no habrá más vida en Rusia en la forma a la que todo el mundo se ha acostumbrado en 15-20 años.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*La DNR mantiene conversaciones con Corea del Norte sobre el reconocimiento - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR*
Ya se han celebrado varias reuniones de trabajo, según ha declarado la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la república, Nataliya Nikonorova









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Publicadas las primeras imágenes de los drones kamikaze de las AFU derribados cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya

Los militantes ucranianos utilizaron estos drones para llevar a cabo ataques cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y de la planta de calefacción y tratamiento de agua de la ciudad de Energodar /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Los depósitos de municiones en Kharkiv, Mykolaiv y Artemivsk fueron atacados hoy.
También sigue aumentando el número de muertos en el ataque al emplazamiento del batallón Volkssturm en Chasov Yar. Oficialmente ya son 38 200, y los muertos intentan hacerse pasar por civiles. El número real de muertos puede ascender a 90-110, sin contar los heridos y lesionados. De hecho, un batallón entero ha quedado inoperativo de un solo golpe.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

La decisión de levantar la moratoria de las ejecuciones en la DNR ha entrado en vigor, ha dicho el Consejo Popular de la República









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que ha "sacado de la pobreza" a tantos chinos es la apertura de zonas libres, adaptarse y comerciar con "occidente"....jolin, siempre los "malos" son la clave para que la gente viva de puta madre...hay que "joderse".........



Quieres pisos feos... Toma









Los 12+1 edificios más feos de España... para los lectores de idealista news (fotos)


Después de la polémica surgida a raíz de la publicación de la lista de 'los 30 edificios más feos del mundo' elaborada por el diario británico ‘the telegraph’, nuestros lectores nos han hecho llegar su opinión sobre cuáles son los edificios más incómodos a la vista de nuestro país. Esta es su...




www.idealista.com





Lugar: España


----------



## Salamandra (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La misma historia que "Rusia comprará armas a China..."
> Que tiene el mismo origen, Jake Sullivan, artista de la desinformación
> de la Casa Blanca.
> Copio:
> ...



¿Y esa es una noticia que no les favorece?. Porque a mi me parece fantástico., Es un país que hace con l mío maniobras militares.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania son ya más de 5.000, según la ONU.*
> Los civiles fallecidos desde el inicio de la* guerra en Ucrania el 24 de febrero* superaron en los últimos días la barrera de los 5.000, según las estadísticas que actualiza periódicamente la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.
> 
> Los fallecidos confirmados por esta oficina hoy ascienden a 5.024, entre ellos *343 menores de edad,* mientras que otros 11.544 civiles resultaron heridos, de los cuales al menos 357 eran niños o niñas, indicó la institución en un comunicado.
> ...



5000?
Vaya inutiles que son estos Rusos
Los ejercitos de la OTAN matan 5000 al dia en sus excursiones al extrangero
eficiencia y eficacacia
Y eso que ellos sólo de atreven con pastores asiaticos armados con armas ligeras
Seguro que el ejercito Ucraniano, entrenado por la OTAN ha matado a muchos mas civiles propios a pesar de tener 10 veces menos potencia de fuego. Eso si que es eficacia, sus amos pueden estar felices de saber que sus perros han aprendido bien

Teniendo en cuenta que se enfrentan dos ejércitos con mas de 500000 hombres en total, con miles de piezas de artillería y carros, y uno de ellos se esconde detrás de las faldas de las abuelas, creo que los rusos están siendo ejemplares


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Lo que no dice la puta Onu es que los muertos los ha provocado ukrania con sus misiles toschka, los m-777, himars y demás armamento suministrado por la puta otan, jolagranputa.



*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica de tierra azul a ladrar como una puerca y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de vieja amargá tontorrona....   *


----------



## delhierro (12 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Pagina rusa
> Aquí dicen que el kremlin está esperando un acuerdo con Kiev.
> Parece increible, el unico acuerdo posible sería la rendición incondicional. Con la entrega de Odesa.
> Con los antecedentes de los acuerdos de Minsk... que acuerdo van hacer con los ukros?
> ...



Parece que cada vez más voces señalan lo evidente.

Hay algun puntos puntos absudos en el informe. Y no hace falta ser mariscal de campo para verlo, solo tener un mapa.

1.- La cantidad de puentes sobre el dnieper es muy limitada. El rio grande y este tipo de infraestructuras carisimas.

de abajo a arriba.

En jerson :
1 Ferrocarril.
1 Carretera.
Lo que por otra parte puede ser un problema si lo atacan los ucranianos. Seguramente no lo han hecho porque sus misiles más antiguos no tienen el CEP necesario. Pero fundamentalmente porque de hacerlo los rusos pedirian a su gobierno hacer lo mismo con los otors. Como estan en manos rusas te ahorras los misiles.

En Kazkova.
1 Carretera.
Lo controlan los rusos . Más ahorro de misiles.


En Zaporiya.
2 Carretera
1 Ferrocarril.

En Dnipro.
1 Mixto
2 Carreterra
1 Ferrocarril

En Kamianse
1 Carretera
1 Presa.

En Kremenkucj
1 Carretera.
1 carretera más arriba.

Bueno lo dejo aquí luego hay varios en Kiev. Pero simplemente con estos 10. Se hace que los recursos tengan que dar un rodeo de.... 500 KM ademas de obligar a que todo el trafico militar discurriera desde Kiev a menos de 300km de la frontera rusa, con dos cuellos de 100 y 180 km donde podria atacar la aviación a los convoys enormes, o los trenes con suministros.

Seamos negativos le tiras 5 misiles a cada puente. Ojo a algunos les puedes lanzar andanadas de cohetes de 300mm a lso de Zporiya llegan de sobra. Y esos son baratos, posiblemente no los derribarran pero para hacer daños perfecto.

5x8 40misiles. Yo hablo de balisticos iskander , pero se podria probar suerte con los de crucero ( ya se sabe que aciertan pero los danos son mucho menores ). Sobre todo para evitar reconstrucciones o reparaciones que son más baratos y abundantes. Todo esto sin arriesgar un avion.

En realidad se podrian cargar solo los 4 de ferrocarril. Que es con lo que se estan moviendo el 80% de suministros ( es increible que puedan ) . Eso son 4x5 20 putos misiles. Venga que son más pequeños tiremos 7x5 30.

2.- La defensa derribaria ataques.

No hay constancia de un solo iskander balistico derribados. Así que la defensa pasa a ser 0


------------------------------

Yo tengo claro que cualquier militar hubiera hecho esto desde de la retirada de Kiev, cuando el plan de la negociación rapida hubo fallado. Putin vera algo que solo el puede ver. Esperemos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica de tierra azul a ladrar como una puerca y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de vieja amargá tontorrona....  *



hemoal!!


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*Sobre los suministros militares de Occidente.*

1. Europa destinará otros 500 millones de euros de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
2. España tiene previsto entregar a Ucrania 10 tanques Leopard 2A4 fuera de depósito y un lote de 20 viejos M113 BMP. En el caso de los Leopard, sigue siendo necesario obtener el consentimiento de Alemania para la reexportación.
3. El Pentágono no ve ningún problema en utilizar armas estadounidenses para atacar territorio ruso.
4. Polonia está estudiando la posibilidad de transferir otros 232 tanques PT-91 Twardy (T-72M1 mejorados) a Ucrania mientras llegan los tanques Abrams encargados a Estados Unidos.
5. Además del paquete de ayuda de 400 millones de dólares anunciado anteriormente (que incluye otros 4 HIMARS), Estados Unidos ha anunciado otra reunión en Rammstein en la que tratará de conseguir un mayor suministro de armas de Europa a Ucrania.

Estas y otras aportaciones son un indicio bastante claro de que no se puede esperar el final de la guerra este año









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hemoal!!



Eso te lo metes por el coño,que veras que placer vas a notar.....rata de cloaca......


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

"Rybar escribe que una de las unidades HIMARS MLRS se vendió en Ucrania por 880.000 dólares. Anteriormente, se informó de la compra de dos Caesar SAU a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una línea similar, que fue confirmada indirectamente por el telegrama oficial de Uralvagonzavod (la información se difundió inicialmente en los medios sociales franceses). Sin embargo, hasta ahora no han aparecido en las fotos/vídeos los Césares o los mismos HIMARS bajo control ruso. Así que realmente, esperaremos a la confirmación real de la venta. Hay que tener en cuenta que los posibles implicados en esa venta de armas tendrán que abandonar el territorio de Ucrania, porque si se confirman los hechos, los "vendedores" son un coto de caza lógico para el SBU y sus amos estadounidenses, a los que les interesa que las armas más caras (por supuesto, nadie se acuerda de los MANPADS y de los MANPADS que ya han entrado en el mercado negro) no vayan a parar a la izquierda y más aún a manos de Rusia. No es que haya secretos inéditos en los Césares o en los HIMARS, pero desde luego el Complejo Militar Industrial ruso no dejaría de tener interés en conocer su relleno.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso te lo metes por el coño,que veras que placer vas a notar.....rata de cloaca......



Para ti, pichacorta


Esto para que te pongas Hemoal, te va a escocer jolagranputa:


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On July 12, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Seversk; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Bakhmut;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 12 de julio de 2022 







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bohorodychne;
 Las AFU atacaron con misiles el depósito de municiones ruso en el distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk.


----------



## delhierro (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La DNR mantiene conversaciones con Corea del Norte sobre el reconocimiento - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la DNR*
> Ya se han celebrado varias reuniones de trabajo, según ha declarado la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de la república, Nataliya Nikonorova
> 
> 
> ...



Deberian dejarse de complejos y pedirles unos miles de voluntarios. Podrian llevarse a casa cositas a cambio, con las sanciones estan a veces carentes de fertilizantes por ejemplo.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

*Eurojust, avalada para procesar las pruebas de crímenes por la guerra en Ucrania.*
El secretario de Estado de Justicia, Tontxu Rodríguez, ha destacado ante los integrantes del *Consejo de ministros de Justicia y Asuntos de Interior (JAI) de la Unión Europea (UE) *la experiencia de Eurojust para procesar las pruebas de los crímenes cometidos en la guerra de Ucrania.

Según ha informado el Ministerio que lidera* Pilar Llop* en un comunicado, Rodríguez ha subrayado que la veteranía tanto de Eurojust como la red de cooperación contra el genocidio "será muy útil a fin de proporcionar experiencias prácticas que faciliten la garantía de que las pruebas se transmitan de manera uniforme y faciliten el tratamiento, la comprobación y el análisis posteriores".

En esta reunión informal celebrada en Praga, que arrancó el lunes y concluye este mismo martes, se ha abordado la *recogida y conservación de pruebas para el enjuiciamiento* de los delitos cometidos en el marco de la agresión rusa a Ucrania. En esta línea, Rodríguez ha subrayado que España remitió una petición al fiscal jefe del Tribunal Penal Internacional (TPI) para que investigue si se han cometido crímenes de guerra y lesa humanidad en el país.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jul 2022)

parecieron imágenes en la web que muestran el uso del misil guiado antitanque aerotransportado Vikhr-1 disparado por el helicóptero de reconocimiento y ataque Ka-52 Alligator de la aviación del ejército ruso durante una operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano. El video de la derrota exacta de los vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue publicado el 10 de julio por el canal Zvezdanews Telegram, la página oficial del canal de televisión Zvezda. 

El video muestra cómo, después del lanzamiento, un ATGM, dirigido desde una distancia de 7,5 km, golpea con precisión un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano. La destrucción del vehículo blindado de transporte de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se confirmó mediante control objetivo.

7500 inicio

dice la voz en off.

De acuerdo, vamos

– aclara la segunda voz en off.

Luego, contra el telón de fondo de un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal en llamas, el piloto conduce el helicóptero para que dé la vuelta.



Al mismo tiempo, el comunicado del departamento militar ruso explica que los helicópteros Ka-52 están buscando puestos de mando, posiciones fortificadas y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, después de lo cual los destruyen.

Cabe agregar que la munición modificada 9M127-1 "Whirlwind-1" tiene una longitud de 2,75 my pesa 45 kg (ojiva de fragmentación acumulada en tándem 8-12 kg). Es parte del sistema de misiles antitanque 9K121M Vikhr-M. La munición tiene un sistema de guía láser con seguimiento automático de objetivos y puede usarse a una distancia de hasta 8 km, con una velocidad de vuelo promedio de hasta 600 m/s. En 2021, comenzaron las pruebas del misil Vikhr-1 en un alcance de hasta 10 km, y se comenzó a trabajar para aumentar el alcance de la munición a 12 km y adaptarlo al Orion UAV y al helicóptero Mi-35M.


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*¿Avanzará Ucrania sobre Kherson? Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas carecen de hombres incluso para montar vídeos*

En el canal de YouTube de la 93ª Brigada de los Vsushniks, se puede ver que las mismas personas aparecen en diferentes vídeos.

▪ El 8 de junio se publicó un vídeo del llamado "Mando Operativo Vostok" sobre la situación en el frente

▪¡Hoy se han descubierto las mismas imágenes del 4 de julio! Me pregunto si fue el actor del teatro incendiado de la VSU quien esperó allí todo un mes para rodar una nueva historia. ¿O es que no hay gente en absoluto?

Además, el vídeo "desde la línea del frente" fue filmado en un ambiente informal: militantes sin armadura, moviéndose imponentemente. Da la sensación de que se filmó hace mucho tiempo, pero se ha publicado ahora para crear otra "victoria".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Publicadas las primeras imágenes de los drones kamikaze de las AFU derribados cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya
> 
> Los militantes ucranianos utilizaron estos drones para llevar a cabo ataques cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y de la planta de calefacción y tratamiento de agua de la ciudad de Energodar /RIAN/.
> 
> ...



Menudos capullos los ucras. Quieren provocar un desastre nuclear para echar la culpa a los rusos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No quiero darte un disgusto rejon. Pero según Rybar los ucras han vendo a los rusos un HIMAR por 800k dólares.


----------



## ZARGON (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La misma historia que "Rusia comprará armas a China..."
> Que tiene el mismo origen, Jake Sullivan, artista de la desinformación
> de la Casa Blanca.
> Copio:
> ...



La noticia es anterior a lo de Sullivan
Персы, маскируясь под таджиков, назло США добавят нашей армии ударной мощи - Свободная Пресса - Россия. Беспилотник. Беспилотники. Новости. Беспилотники России. Беспилотник Орлан. Российские беспилотники. БЛА. Военный беспилотник. БЛА России.
*Los persas, disfrazados de tayikos, a pesar de los Estados Unidos, agregarán poder de ataque a nuestro ejército.*
*El "paquete" iraní, producido en Dushanbe, hará lo que la industria de defensa rusa no pudo hacer, a pesar de los miles de millones gastados por ella.*

El tema esta sobre la mesa


----------



## Adriano II (12 Jul 2022)

¿Porqué no se comenta en ningún lado esto?









Duma is urgently gathering for an extraordinary meeting


The Council of State Duma of the Russian Federation appointed an extraordinary meeting of the lower house of the Russian parliament for July 15




www.silkway.news





Reunión urgente y de emergencia de la Duma (parlamento ruso) el viernes

Para qué se reunen concarácter "urgente" y "de emergencia"?

No sé pero a mi me huele de aquí a Lima que a alguien le van a declarar la guerra ... ¿otras opciones?


----------



## Harman (12 Jul 2022)

*Los países de la UE dan la alarma sobre el contrabando de armas por parte de Ucrania*

Los europeos han empezado por fin a pensar en el destino de sus armas.

El diario británico Financial Times afirmó que los países de la OTAN y de la UE insistieron en rastrear mejor las armas que habían suministrado a Ucrania ante el temor de que los grupos criminales las estuvieran sacando de contrabando del país hacia el mercado negro europeo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sobre los suministros militares de Occidente.*
> 
> 1. Europa destinará otros 500 millones de euros de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
> 2. España tiene previsto entregar a Ucrania 10 tanques Leopard 2A4 fuera de depósito y un lote de 20 viejos M113 BMP. En el caso de los Leopard, sigue siendo necesario obtener el consentimiento de Alemania para la reexportación.
> ...



Que ascazo lo del 'Pentágono', a ver si empiezan los fuegos artificiales en Rammstein. Y luego que sea el Pentágono quién e decida: pasarlo por alto, o convertirse en los sucesores de los trilobites junto con los rusos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jul 2022)

*A las mujeres ucranianas que hayan ingresado en el registro militar se les prohibirá salir del país*
Ex asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania Andrusiv: las mujeres ucranianas que ingresaron al registro militar no podrán salir libremente del país


12 julio 2022 20:08


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *A las mujeres ucranianas que hayan ingresado en el registro militar se les prohibirá salir del país*
> Ex asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania Andrusiv: las mujeres ucranianas que ingresaron al registro militar no podrán salir libremente del país
> 
> 
> 12 julio 2022 20:08



Al fin un poquito de igualdad.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No quiero darte un disgusto rejon. Pero según Rybar los ucras han vendo a los rusos un HIMAR por 800k dólares.



JAJAJAJAJA y el dejándose los dedos en el teclado por 20 míseros céntimos


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA y el dejándose los dedos en el teclado por 20 míseros céntimos



De eso nada chusquero de mierda...por menos de 80 ni muevo el dedo......


----------



## El-Mano (12 Jul 2022)

Los chechenos siguen con sus coñas:



Siguen combatiendo a todo esto:


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA y el dejándose los dedos en el teclado por 20 míseros céntimos



Coño con la inflación. Acabo de ver un hilo donde se sube el montante de la operación a 1.1M.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Si estados unidos quisiera le daba aviones f16, tanques abraham,sistemas antimisiles patriot ,100 himars.Todo eso puede estar listo en 9 meses . Y ucrania ganaba la guerra en 1 mes.Pero quiere un conflicto prolongado en ucrania tipo siria . No le ha dado nada serio quitando los 12 himars y los sistemas antiaereos nasam.Y el entrenamiento de 100000 ucranianos en reino unido .Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs. Ucrania no va caer tiene mucha ayuda economica y su poblacion no pasa hambre.Puede aguantar años asi .Si lo ha hecho siria que es mucha mas debil que ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si estados unidos quisiera le daba aviones f16, tanques abraham,sistemas antimisiles patriot ,100 himars.Todo eso puede estar listo en 9 meses . Y ucrania ganaba la guerra en 1 mes.Pero quiere un conflicto prolongado en ucrania tipo siria . No le ha dado nada serio quitando los 12 himars y los sistemas antiaereos nasam.Y el entrenamiento de 100000 ucranianos en reino unido .Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs. Ucrania no va caer tiene mucha ayuda economica y su poblacion no pasa hambre.Puede aguantar años asi .Si lo ha hecho siria que es mucha mas debil que ucrania.



No lo había pensado, pero es cierto que la entrega progresiva y lenta de armamento pesado de USA a Ucrania tenga más que ver con una estrategia de enquistar el conflicto que de miedo a una sobre-ración rusa. Pues sí, puede ser. Que Biden esté gagá no significa que los halcones del Pentágono estén gagá.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De eso nada chusquero de mierda...por menos de 80 ni muevo el dedo......



Más bien por 60 moverás el culo


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

*La Casa Blanca afirma que Irán planea suministrar a Rusia "hasta varios cientos" de drones*

Teherán también entrenará a los militares rusos a usar los aparatos, según dijo el asesor de Seguridad Nacional estadounidense, Jake Sullivan.





Drones militares en una base en IránIranian Army office / AFP
El asesor de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU., Jake Sullivan, declaró este lunes que Irán planea suministrar a Rusia "varios cientos" de drones y entrenar a los militares rusos a usarlos.
"Nuestra información indica que el Gobierno iraní se está preparando para proveer a Rusia en un plazo acelerado *hasta varios cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados*, incluidos vehículos aéreos no tripulados capaces de [portar] armas", afirmó, agregando que los entrenamientos se iniciarían en julio.
Asimismo, Sullivan señaló que se desconoce si Teherán ha suministrado anteriormente estos aparatos a Moscú, mientras que *no proporcionó pruebas de sus afirmaciones* ni reveló la fuente de los datos.
De acuerdo con sus palabras, se trata de "solo un ejemplo de cómo Rusia está buscando en países como Irán capacidades que también están siendo usadas […] -o fueron usadas antes de que consiguiéramos el alto el fuego en vigor en Yemen- para atacar a Arabia Saudita".
En este contexto, Sullivan destacó que EE.UU. continuará "haciendo su parte para ayudar a sostener la defensa efectiva de Ucrania y ayudar a los ucranianos a mostrar que el esfuerzo de los rusos para tratar de borrar a Ucrania del mapa no puede tener éxito".
Mientras tanto, ni Moscú ni Teherán han comentado por el momento las declaraciones del funcionario.


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

Un buen resumen de la situación actual desde todos los puntos de vista. Largo.

*Guerra en Ucrania: ¿cuánto pesa el factor tiempo? 1/4*

12 de julio de 2022 por Mirko Molteni (Periodista y ensayista sobre historia aeronáutica y militar, es licenciado en Ciencias Políticas por la Universidad Estatal de Milán)

Tras cuatro meses y medio de sangriento conflicto en Ucrania, Rusia avanza en el Donbass y no muestra intención de detenerse mientras los ucranianos se quejan de la insuficiencia de los suministros de armas occidentales. La OTAN sale reforzada de la cumbre de Madrid, habiendo utilizado la crisis ucraniana para justificar tanto su ampliación a Suecia y Finlandia como para dar rienda suelta a un concepto de "Occidente ampliado" que incluye militarmente a los países de la región del Pacífico como barrera frente a China.

Todo depende del factor tiempo, de la capacidad de no desviarse de la propia trayectoria con la esperanza de que la otra parte ceda primero. En ese desafío, Rusia cuenta con la ventaja no sólo de su capacidad histórica de soportar la adversidad, sino de la conciencia de luchar por un espacio geopolítico que considera propio, ergo de luchar por una cuestión que los dirigentes de Moscú consideran mucho más vital y crucial que lo que los países occidentales puedan considerar como Ucrania.

Y una prueba indirecta de ello parece ser precisamente el hecho de que las entregas de armas a las fuerzas de Kiev son en gran medida insuficientes para el tipo de guerra de alta intensidad que está desbaratando no sólo las llanuras ucranianas, sino también treinta años de doctrinas militares occidentales fundadas, en un exceso de confianza en el futuro, en la agilidad de fuerzas numéricamente escasas y diseñadas para adversarios de nivel insurgente o con capacidades convencionales limitadas.

*Muro contra Muro*

Vladimir Putin, en su intervención en la Duma de Moscú el 7 de julio de 2022, pidió a los países de la OTAN que no se hagan ilusiones de que Rusia vaya a ceder, al menos en breve: *"Hoy oímos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla. Qué podemos decir, que lo intenten. Hemos escuchado muchas veces que Occidente quiere luchar contra nosotros hasta el último ucraniano. Es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero todo parece ir en esta dirección"*.

Continuó diciendo: "*Todo el mundo debe saber que, en principio, todavía no hemos empezado nada serio en Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, tampoco nos negamos a mantener conversaciones de paz. Pero los que se niegan deben saber que cuanto más lejos lleguemos, más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros".*

El mensaje es claro. Putin quería hacer un alarde de confianza, manteniendo la puerta abierta a las negociaciones, pero en términos rusos, ya que las fuerzas de Moscú tienen la ventaja sobre el terreno en este momento. Es un mensaje dirigido más a Occidente que al gobierno ucraniano, ya que el Kremlin está cada vez más convencido de que son las cancillerías occidentales las que condicionan al gobierno de Kiev alentándolo a no ceder.

No es casualidad que el 8 de julio, el presidente ucraniano Volodymir Zelensky volviera a cortar las alas a una hipótesis de compromiso, creyendo que simplemente porque los rusos han decidido evacuar su pequeña guarnición de la Isla de la Serpiente, algún día será posible recuperar Crimea.

*"Los que están condenados a arrastrarse (los rusos, según Zelensky, ed.) ni siquiera le quitarán la Isla de la Serpiente a los que están destinados a volar (los ucranianos, ed.). Por eso la bandera azul y amarilla ha vuelto a la isla, y un día estará definitivamente en la península (Crimea, ed.), así como en todas nuestras ciudades y pueblos ocupados, mientras que nuestro himno nacional sonará en cada uno de ellos"*.

Tales tonos, por ambas partes, no hacen sino alejar el final de la crisis, con el riesgo de convertirla en un factor permanente de la vida política internacional.

Durante la conferencia de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G20, celebrada los días 7 y 8 de julio en Bali (Indonesia), se observaron nuevas señales.

Era el primer evento internacional al que asistían tanto Rusia como los principales países occidentales desde el inicio del conflicto ruso-ucraniano, y ya en la cena de gala de la primera noche, los representantes de las naciones del G7 (Estados Unidos, Japón, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Italia, Canadá, más la Unión Europea) abandonaron la mesa porque no querían sentarse junto al ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov.

Lo cual, entre líneas, también podría ser considerado ofensivo por los muchos otros invitados. Al fin y al cabo, los anfitriones indonesios, por boca de la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Retno Marsudi, han intentado pedir un final neutral del conflicto, sin culpar directamente a ninguna de las partes.

*"Es nuestra responsabilidad poner fin a la guerra antes o después y resolver nuestras diferencias en la mesa de negociaciones, no en el campo de batalla"*. Por no hablar de que la equidistancia de Indonesia ya había sido demostrada por su propio presidente Joko Widodo, que entre el 29 y el 30 de junio había visitado tanto Kiev como Moscú, invitando a Zelensky y a Putin a asistir ambos a la sesión principal del G20, prevista en Bali los próximos 15 y 16 de noviembre, con la esperanza de facilitar una mediación. Sin embargo, lo que se vio en Bali confirmó lo de la pared.

El Secretario de Estado estadounidense Anthony Blinken acusó a Rusia de bloquear las exportaciones de grano ucraniano: "A nuestros colegas rusos: Ucrania no es vuestro país, su grano no es vuestro grano. ¿Por qué bloquea los puertos? Hay que sacar el grano". No se mencionaron las sanciones impuestas a Rusia, aparte del rechazo a una bilateral Blinken-Lavrov (que según algunas fuentes se había producido en secreto).

Lavrov abandonó el acto a primera hora de la tarde del 8 de julio, señalando que "el grano bloqueado en los puertos ucranianos es menos del 1% del grano producido en todo el mundo" y recordando que, en cualquier caso, Rusia está dispuesta a mantener conversaciones con Ucrania con la mediación de Turquía precisamente sobre el problema de los barcos de grano.

También advirtió: *"Si Occidente no quiere que haya conversaciones, sino que quiere que Ucrania derrote a Rusia en el campo de batalla, ya que se han expresado ambos puntos de vista, entonces quizá no haya nada que hablar con Occidente. No somos nosotros los que hemos dejado de tener contactos mutuos. Eso lo hicieron los Estados Unidos. No estamos corriendo detrás de nadie, ofreciendo reunirse. Si no quieren, es su elección"*.

Moscú sabe que tiene ventaja en varios ámbitos. En cuanto a su poderío militar, sobre todo cuantitativo, es difícil dudar de la capacidad del colosal país para sostener un esfuerzo más prolongado que el de las fuerzas occidentales tal y como se han concebido en los últimos años.

En el plano económico, si bien las sanciones afectan más a los fondos y a los sistemas de pago internacionales, *Rusia es demasiado rica en materias primas y fuentes de energía como para que su economía real, basada en la concreción de productos y servicios, se vea realmente perturbada por ellas, *por no hablar de que mantiene relaciones comerciales con numerosas naciones emergentes, BRICS y otras. En este sentido, el desafío de una resistencia prolongada entre Occidente y Rusia podría, con el tiempo, ser perjudicial precisamente para la "narrativa" occidental, y en particular estadounidense, de la supuesta preeminencia del crédito puro, en términos monetarios (físicos o electrónicos) y de bonos, sobre la producción física.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov (en la foto), advirtió: *"El potencial de Rusia es tan grande que sólo se ha utilizado una pequeña parte para la operación especial"*. Y para preparar el asedio en el flanco occidental, ya el 5 de julio la cámara baja de la Duma, el parlamento de Moscú, aprobó una ley exigida por el propio Putin el 30 de junio y destinada a facilitar la movilización de la economía nacional con fines militares. La nueva normativa incluye la posibilidad de que las industrias se vean "obligadas a suministrar a las fuerzas armadas".

Los trabajadores también tendrán que trabajar de noche, los fines de semana y los días festivos si es necesario, incluso renunciando a sus vacaciones. Según el viceprimer ministro Yuri Borisov, la nueva ley está motivada por "las sanciones occidentales y el suministro occidental de armas a Ucrania".

Todavía no se habla de "guerra", ni de "economía de guerra", ya que se permanece en la esfera propagandística de la "operación especial", pero el significado profundo de la ley de movilización total es claro. Como corolario, Dmitry Rogozin, director de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, también ha pedido la nacionalización de todas las empresas, situadas en territorio ruso, que producen componentes microelectrónicos para satélites y naves espaciales.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Más bien por 60 moverás el culo



El culo se lo meneo a tu MAMI......y no veas como disfruta la joia.......y encima gratis ....chusquero de mierda


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jul 2022)

Entonces los pajaritos cantaron que se había hecho un trato para vender un MLRS HIMARS a los rusos. El precio de venta fue de 880 mil dólares. Además se está negociando la compra de municiones por otros 330 mil dólares más.

La forma de entrega elegida es muy divertida: dejar el lanzador en un cobertizo en la zona gris para que los militares rusos "accidentalmente" tropiecen con él durante un barrido. Los "acaparadores" ucranianos definitivamente encontraron un uso para sus habilidades en la línea de contacto.

Estamos esperando en las próximas dos semanas una confirmación pública del "hallazgo".
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Esto ya no es ni noticia. (Una vez más y en pleno día).

Aeropuerto de Kherson.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Soledar a las 15.00 horas del 12 de julio de 2022

El comando ucraniano se está preparando para operaciones defensivas en previsión de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Seversk y Bakhmut.

Seversky:

▪Continúan los combates en la zona oeste de Disputed y en las inmediaciones de Ivano-Daryevka. Varios pelotones de la Brigada de Guardias X fueron enviados a la zona de los asentamientos para reforzar posiciones.

▪ El mando de las tropas ucranianas en la zona está a la espera de que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas ataquen Seversk desde Volcheyarovka - Vrubovka.

▪ Debido al posible cerco de Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están considerando la posibilidad de retirar unidades de artillería a la región de Slavyansk.

Soledar:

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF continúan avanzando desde Trípoli. Durante los combates, las fuerzas ucranianas del grupo táctico "Charlie" se retiraron de los asentamientos de Novaya Kamenka y Stryapovka.

Bakhmut:

▪En las cercanías de Bakhmut, las unidades ucranianas continúan reforzando sus bastiones. En el área de Podgorodny, se equiparon las posiciones de una compañía mecanizada de la brigada 24.

▪ Uno de los batallones de la brigada 14 tomó posiciones en el área de Verkhovka y el puesto de mando de toda la brigada se trasladó de Bakhmut a Chasov Yar.

▪ Para frenar el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, los equipos de artillería y MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aumentaron la actividad de impacto de fuego en las áreas de Verkhnekamenka, Zolotarevka, Disputed, Vladimirovka, Pilipchatino, Pokrovsky, Stryapovka y Vidrodzhennya.

▪Tripulaciones de artillería y aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas atacaron las áreas de concentración de tropas ucranianas en Bakhmut, Soledar y Uglegorsk TPP. Durante la derrota de uno de los puntos de despliegue en Bakhmut, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron más de 40 personas muertas y heridas.

▪ Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando continuamente las posiciones de las formaciones ucranianas en las cercanías del Uglegorsk TPP. Debido al constante impacto del fuego, 60 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania establecieron arbitrariamente puestos de combate. Para cubrir la brecha, el comando se vio obligado a enviar un pelotón de reserva de 72 Ombr a la zona.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#Bakhmut #digest #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

Lo Ucranianos están haciendo todas las gestiones posibles para que los rusos se retiren como gesto de buena voluntad.


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania: ¿cuánto pesa el factor tiempo? 2/4*

¿Qué objetivos?

En el espacio de unos 140 días desde el inicio de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, el 24 de febrero de 2022, hemos visto cómo Rusia intentó primero dar un paso hacia Kiev, luego retrocedió cuando las negociaciones directas con los ucranianos parecían plausibles en marzo gracias a la mediación turca, y finalmente, tras semanas de reorganización y redespliegue estratégico, hemos asistido al inicio de la ofensiva en curso en el Donbass, que en las últimas semanas ha llevado a la conquista casi completa de Lugansk y a nuevas ganancias territoriales en Donetsk.

*No cabe duda de que las etapas simbólicas del lento pero inexorable avance ruso pueden resumirse en la conquista, tras un largo asedio, de Mariupol el 17 de mayo, a lo largo de la costa del mar de Azov, seguida más al norte, en Lugansk, por la toma de Severodonetsk el 25 de junio y de Lisichansk el 3 de julio. Todo ello sin olvidar que el haber asegurado una franja de seguridad en Kherson, al norte de Crimea, desde las primeras semanas de la guerra ha contribuido a dar estabilidad y continuidad territorial a toda una franja homogénea ocupada por los rusos que ahora equivaldría a casi el 20% de Ucrania.*

Hemos llegado a un punto en el que, mientras Occidente hace una demostración de unidad, pero concretamente no puede, por razones obvias, hacer nada sobre el terreno, Moscú puede en cambio permitirse el lujo de tener más opciones.

En cualquier momento los rusos pueden decidir dejar de luchar en la medida en que se consideren satisfechos con las conquistas territoriales realizadas hasta ese momento. Por el contrario, pueden, siempre que lo consideren oportuno, intentar volver a presionar al frente, en cuyo caso tienen dos opciones.

*O bien nuevas ganancias territoriales marginales, hasta donde sea conveniente una nueva línea fronteriza, o incluso (con el tiempo) la ruptura del frente, cuando el ejército ucraniano esté agotado, con el objetivo de un cambio de régimen en Kiev y el nacimiento de una Ucrania "bielorrusa"* (además de territorialmente mutilada) en la órbita de Moscú, que actúe como amortiguador con la OTAN.

Estas diferentes posibilidades hacen mucho más difícil comprender cuáles podrían ser los verdaderos objetivos del Kremlin y mucho dependerá de la voluntad de todos de entablar negociaciones que conduzcan a un alto el fuego y de la resistencia de las fuerzas ucranianas, cuyo debilitamiento podría ser más rápido que el ritmo de entrega de nuevas armas de los aliados o el entrenamiento de nuevos reclutas, suponiendo que haya suficientes y que la voluntad de resistir al invasor permanezca intacta como en los primeros meses de la guerra.

El 4 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, cuantificó las grandes pérdidas sufridas por los ucranianos en la batalla que llevó a las tropas del Kremlin a capturar Lysychansk: "2.000 soldados muertos, 196 vehículos blindados destruidos y 12 aviones derribados".

*Los milicianos prorrusos de Lugansk han anunciado que convergerán tanto en el frente de la región de Kharkiv, para desviar allí a las fuerzas ucranianas mientras protegen el flanco norte del principal despliegue ruso,* como en Donetsk, la otra región del Donbass que, también según el Estado Mayor ucraniano y la inteligencia británica, "será el próximo objetivo de Moscú".

Está prevista una nueva concentración de artillería rusa y prorrusa en el sector Slovjansk-Kramatorsk. Kiev se consuela izando la bandera ucraniana en la isla de las Serpientes (inmediatamente alcanzada por los misiles lanzados por los cazabombarderos rusos Sukhoi Su-30), abandonada hace días por los rusos, pero mientras tanto nuevos bombardeos han azotado los sectores de Donetsk y Kharkiv.

En Melitopol, donde actúan los partisanos antirrusos, explotó un puente ferroviario utilizado por los rusos, mientras que en Izyum un ataque ucraniano alcanzó un depósito de municiones enemigo. Mientras tanto, en Kherson, la Rosgvardija, la Guardia Nacional rusa, dice haber "encontrado, en la casa del general enemigo Alexander Savchenko, documentos que probarían la complicidad de los observadores de la OSCE con el servicio secreto ucraniano SBU".

Los expertos estadounidenses del ISW, Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, señalaron que *"por primera vez en 133 días, Rusia no reclamó ninguna conquista territorial el 6 de julio".*

El ISW afirma que "los rusos realizaron ataques limitados e infructuosos en todos los ejes". Intentos descritos por el ISW como "consistentes con una pausa operativa rusa, que no implica un cese completo de las hostilidades". Estos pequeños ataques rusos podrían ser de reconocimiento para probar las defensas ucranianas, mientras el grueso del ejército recupera el aliento a la espera de reactivar un avance a gran escala. El 5 de julio, el Ministerio de Defensa británico había hablado del lento, aunque inexorable, avance ruso. En su informe diario de inteligencia, señalaba que "en la última semana, los rusos han avanzado 5 km a lo largo de la carretera E40 desde Izyum, frente a una resistencia ucraniana extremadamente decidida, y han llegado a 16 km al norte de Sloviansk".

*Cinco kilómetros en una semana pueden no parecer mucho, ya que sólo se recorren una media de 700 metros al día, pero no hay que olvidar que los rusos se mueven con una táctica muy diferente a la de los ejércitos occidentales modernos, es decir, dedican mucho tiempo a demoler las defensas enemigas con artillería y misiles y avanzan lentamente para protegerse de cualquier contraataque enemigo en sus flancos.

Es cierto que los ucranianos han disputado el terreno a los rusos, favorecidos por el hecho de que han podido atrincherarse en el Donbass durante años en líneas defensivas secuenciales*, pero la impresión es que ahora están cediendo, entre otras cosas porque las pérdidas en hombres y equipos no parecen haber sido suficientemente cubiertas por los suministros occidentales y las tropas recién entrenadas.

Ya el 24 de junio, los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses citados por la CNN admitieron: *"Las nuevas armas suministradas a los ucranianos, incluidos los lanzacohetes HIMARS, no cambiarán la situación de inmediato. Tienen un alcance limitado para evitar el territorio ruso, además de que los rusos han destruido algunas de las armas suministradas por Occidente con ataques dirigidos".*

El Pentágono anunció que tras la llegada de los primeros cuatro lanzacohetes M142 Himars, "los cuatro siguientes llegarán a mediados de julio". En los mismos días, los ucranianos publicaron una película en la que mostraban un HIMARS M142 en acción por primera vez en el frente de Zaporizhia, disparando una salva de seis cohetes M31 con un alcance de 80 km.

Ya el 6 de julio, el portavoz de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Konashenkov, afirmó que la Fuerza Aérea rusa ya había destruido dos M142: "Cerca de la aldea de Malotaranovi, en la República Popular de Donetsk, dos lanzacohetes Himars y dos depósitos de munición asociados a ellos fueron destruidos con misiles disparados desde aviones".

La pérdida de dos de los ya escasos lanzacohetes pesados recibidos de Estados Unidos es sin duda un golpe. No en vano, sólo se espera que lleguen cuatro más en estos días, hacia mediados de julio, mientras que otros cuatro han sido autorizados por el Pentágono.

Además, el mismo 6 de julio, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa atacó un depósito de municiones en Soledar, según Konashenkov, destruyendo "1.500 proyectiles de artillería y 100 cohetes antitanque extranjeros". Un caza ruso Sukhoi Su-35 también habría derribado dos helicópteros Mi-24 y un caza ucraniano Su-25 en el sur del país, lo que sería plausible ya que el Su-35 ruso es un avión mucho más rápido y ágil que sus víctimas.


*Misiles antiguos y daños colaterales*

A finales de junio, se habló mucho de que las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas utilizaban bombarderos Tupolev Tu-22M3 que despegaban de la base de Shaikovka, en la región rusa de Kaluga, y que a veces disparaban grandes misiles Raduga Kh-22 "Burya" ("Tormenta") con un alcance de 600 kilómetros, piezas de museo que entraron en servicio en 1962 y cuyo margen de error máximo sería de 5 kilómetros.

De hecho, se trata de un misil concebido originalmente como un arma antibuque con una cabeza nuclear, para acabar con los portaaviones estadounidenses, pero si se "recicla" para objetivos terrestres con una cabeza convencional de 1000 kg, estaría sujeto a mayores errores, probablemente porque su radar puede distinguir mejor los grandes barcos en la superficie del mar, en lugar de un complejo paisaje de tierra con innumerables ecos de radar.

El uso de estos misiles ha provocado víctimas civiles, y el incidente más notorio ocurrió el 26 de junio, cuando un Kh-22 impactó en el centro comercial Amstor de Kremenchuk, o en sus inmediaciones, cerca de la estación de tren, mientras que otro artefacto impactó en un complejo de ingeniería, la empresa Kredmash, situada inmediatamente al norte del centro comercial, y donde sólo hubo 2 heridos.

La empresa afirmaba que no había "producido nada militar desde 1989", pero según los rusos se utilizaba "para el mantenimiento de vehículos militares". Kredmash, según las fotos de satélite, parece ser tan grande como uno de los antiguos kombinats de la época soviética, con almacenes que se extienden 300 metros en el lado norte del centro de Amstor. Una gran superficie en la que los rusos esperaban colocar incluso los viejos Kh-22. El general Konashenkov afirmó: *"Nuestras fuerzas aéreas atacaron un depósito de armas suministrado por Estados Unidos y la UE en los hangares de la fábrica de maquinaria de Kremenchuk (Kredmash). El fuego se extendió a un centro comercial cerrado cerca de la fábrica".*

Se han desplegado otros Kh-22 y su versión más avanzada Kh-32, por ejemplo en Serhivka, no lejos de Odessa, y el 2 de julio, *la inteligencia británica afirmó en su informe que los rusos recurren a "misiles antibuque antiguos e imprecisos contra objetivos terrestres" porque "se están quedando sin existencias de armas modernas". Para la inteligencia británica, "estos misiles son inadecuados para objetivos en entornos urbanos, lo que aumenta el riesgo de daños colaterales".*

Sin embargo,* es dudoso que los rusos estén recurriendo a los viejos misiles lanzados desde el aire de los años sesenta y setenta sólo porque se están quedando sin armas modernas; en cambio, parece más plausible que prefieran limpiar sus almacenes de armamento obsoleto y que va a caducar, manteniendo los sistemas más modernos, los construidos aproximadamente en los últimos veinte años, en previsión de un posible y desafortunado choque con la OTAN.*

Por otro lado, en cuanto a la cuestión de las víctimas civiles de los bombardeos, la verdadera claridad sólo se proporcionará tras el final del conflicto. Incluso en las últimas semanas han aumentado las quejas de la parte rusa sobre el hecho de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas utilizan infraestructuras o incluso lugares residenciales civiles como cobertura, verdaderos "escudos", para sus propias unidades militares.

Entre las más recientes, evidentemente todas por verificar, pero que queremos mencionar aquí aunque sea a título de inventario, ya que han sido prácticamente ignoradas por la información "mainstream", están las del general ruso Mijail Mizintsev, jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, que declaró el 5 de julio: *"En Donetsk, los ucranianos han estacionado lanzacohetes y vehículos blindados en una escuela de Seversk y posiciones de francotiradores en otra escuela de Shcherbinovka".*

Añadió que *"las posiciones de artillería están cerca de la escuela nº 25 de Odessa" y que "las posiciones militares ucranianas están en edificios residenciales de la calle Rymarskaya de Kharkhiv, cuyos residentes civiles tienen prohibido salir".

Que los bombardeos masivos rusos causan muchas víctimas civiles está bien establecido, de la misma manera que los ucranianos, en la limitación de sus misiles y cohetes de campaña menos numerosos, como el Tochka-U o el Grad, también causan muchas víctimas civiles al ametrallar los centros de población en Donetsk y Lugansk.*

Si el gobierno de Kiev presta mucha atención a estos incidentes, es para forzar a Occidente, en la medida de lo posible, a dar más armas, pero las cantidades son modestas y mantienen a Ucrania en el nivel mínimo de supervivencia militar, y con tendencia a lo peor, dados los acontecimientos en el Donbass. Por lo tanto, los repetidos llamamientos a "no dejar que gane Putin", basados más en ilusiones que en una estrategia eficaz a largo plazo, parecen ridículos.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

*La cuestión definitiva es la deuda, que históricamente era perdonada en gran medida por el rey*
_* o sumo sacerdote en tiempos difíciles. Pero en la época del imperio griego y posteriormente
del romano, los oligarcas tomaron el control y exigieron el pago total de la deuda, incluso en 
tiempos difíciles. Esto dividió a las sociedades en una clase rentista rica y una plebe endeudada. 
Todos los imperios que siguieron ese camino, desde el romano hasta el británico, acabaron *_
*cayendo debido al sobreendeudamiento.*

Michael Hudson: El fin de la civilización occidental


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (12 Jul 2022)

Ni se ocultan, no han tenido mucho éxito tratando de repatriarlos a Israel:

*Oligarcas judíos de Rusia, 4 meses después de la guerra contra Ucrania: ¿Dónde están ahora?*

De los 18 oligarcas judíos identificados como posibles objetivos de sanciones, 15 ahora están sujetos a ellas. Juntos, valen más de $ 120 mil millones.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

*Medvédev sobre la caída del euro: "La UE se disparó en la cabeza con la pistola de las sanciones"*
La caída del euro frente al dólar es una señal de que se cumple la previsión de la llegada de una crisis sistémica a la zona comunitaria europea, indica el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev. En sus palabras, las sanciones a Rusia no solo no funcionan como se esperaba, sino que "hacen daño a los propios europeos".

"Los de la UE se dispararon en la cabeza con la pistola de sanciones, y ahora están recogiendo los frutos amargos de la caída de la producción, de la inflación supercrítica en la rama alimentaria, de la pérdida de la capacidad competitiva de sus mercancías y la perspectiva de pasar el invierno en viviendas heladas por falta de nuestro gas", comentó Medvédev.

El hecho de que se hayan igualado los tipos de cambio del dólar y el euro viene a confirmar que la Unión Europa pensó mal al introducir las sanciones contra Rusia, "las sanciones no funcionan, hacen daño a los propios europeos, el euro se debilita", dijo.

La mejor protección contra el euro que se va a pique consiste en pasar a otros modos de pago, incluido el *uso de monedas nacionales*, afirmó Medvédev y dijo que en un futuro convendría crear una moneda de reserva de los países del grupo BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica).

"La solvencia de Europa preocupa poco a Rusia (...). Nosotros debemos preocuparnos de adaptar nuestra economía a nuevas condiciones muy complicadas, resolver problemas de la industria y garantizar la soberanía tecnológica", resumió.


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania: ¿cuánto pesa el factor tiempo? 3/4

Ayuda a medias*

Ciertamente, la OTAN no está en guerra con Rusia, pero podría decirse que está cerca en términos de suministros militares y la posible participación de fuerzas especiales o mercenarios que pueden no ser del todo voluntarios, como veremos a continuación. Sin embargo, los países occidentales no tienen intención de suministrar todas las armas que pide Zelensky, ya que las que hay en los arsenales de los países europeos no serían suficientes, por lo que se trata de una ayuda "a medias".

En Washington, Londres y las capitales "auxiliares" esperan que las sanciones económicas sean la verdadera arma contra Rusia, mientras que las armas sobre el terreno cedidas por Occidente son en realidad el mínimo para compensar las pérdidas de material bélico del lado ucraniano, siempre y cuando, sin embargo, no aumente el ritmo de destrucción de las armas y municiones ucranianas por parte de los sistemas de artillería y misiles rusos, pues de lo contrario el "juego" corre el riesgo de saltar por los aires.

De un día para otro se suceden las noticias que indican nuevos "paquetes" de ayuda militar decididos extemporáneamente de vez en cuando, pero sin un plan a largo plazo, compartido y coordinado entre los aliados. Por ejemplo, el 29 de junio, justo al iniciarse la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid, Alemania y Holanda anunciaron la próxima entrega de otros seis obuses autopropulsados Panzerhaubitze 2000, tres cada uno, según la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht: *"En Alemania hemos decidido dar a Ucrania tres Pzh 2000 más. Junto con los de los Países Bajos, serán seis"*.

Lambrecht también admitió que Alemania no proporcionará más unidades de este tipo porque, de lo contrario, verá reducidas sus propias capacidades de defensa. Esos seis Pzh2000 germano-holandeses se sumarán a otros siete ya confirmados en mayo, pero ¿qué utilidad militar real pueden tener enviándolos en tropel y de forma tan escalonada en el tiempo?

Ese mismo día, Noruega prometió, según su Ministro de Defensa, Bjorn Arild Gram, tres lanzacohetes M270. Desde Francia, el 1 de julio, fue el propio presidente Emmanuel Macron quien prometió a los dirigentes de Kiev "seis obuses autopropulsados César más, y un número importante de vehículos blindados".

El 3 de julio, desde Kiev, donde se encontraba de visita, el Primer Ministro australiano, Anthony Albanese, garantizó a Zelensky "un nuevo apoyo militar de 99,5 millones de dólares australianos (67,8 millones de dólares estadounidenses)", lo que eleva la ayuda total de Canberra a 388 millones de dólares australianos. Esto incluye 14 vehículos blindados M113 y 20 vehículos blindados Bushmaster. El 8 de julio, se presentó un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense, anunciado por Biden, por valor de 400 millones de dólares, que incluye otros cuatro lanzacohetes M142 HIMARS que elevarán el total entregado a los ucranianos a 12 sistemas de este tipo en dos meses por parte de Estados Unidos.

*¿Cómo se puede creer que una ayuda militar de este tipo, decidida día a día, la mayoría de las veces en beneficio de la prensa y de la opinión pública, por los países occidentales sin ningún orden, casi en un concurso de solidaridad que no parece tener un ápice de criterio estratégico?*

Si realmente se quería ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse, poniendo un precio demasiado alto al agresor ruso, como para inducirle a cesar las hostilidades al cabo de unas semanas, *¿por qué la OTAN no estableció unas directrices y un programa coordinado ya en marzo-abril, exigiendo, por ejemplo, que la ayuda se estandarizara en términos de artillería autopropulsada o lanzacohetes pesados, racionalizando las entregas que fueran más numerosas?

Una de las respuestas reside, sin duda, en la mencionada escasez de armas pesadas en los propios arsenales occidentales, *agravada quizá también por la excesiva sofisticación y los costes excesivamente elevados que hacen imposible, en caso de emergencia nacional, iniciar la producción en masa de tales medios a corto plazo. Lo que deja claro lo expuesta que está la OTAN a Rusia, si no fuera por la respuesta nuclear a una hipotética ofensiva convencional.

*Una respuesta que, sin embargo, tendría que contar con que Rusia también cruzara inmediatamente el umbral atómico. *La otra respuesta es que los gobiernos occidentales parecen navegar realmente por la vista, a pesar de su ostensible seguridad. Casi da la impresión de que confían en el efecto de demostración del mero apoyo militar, aunque sea descoordinado y limitado, con la esperanza de que los rusos, tarde o temprano, simplemente tiren la toalla. Pero *Moscú tiene una ventaja decisiva en la unidad de mando y en tener un plan estratégico planificado a medio y largo plazo, que la OTAN no parece tener.*

La alianza occidental reacciona ante las acciones decididas por un adversario cuyas verdaderas intenciones aún se desconocen en gran medida, asumiendo que la conquista de todo el Donbass y el cinturón de Kherson son objetivos mínimos a los que podría añadirse la costa de Odessa.

Por no hablar de las oportunidades más deliciosas que podrían surgir en el caso, no imposible, de un colapso total de la dirección política ucraniana debido a un colapso militar en el frente. Sobre todo, el mundo occidental parece no estar dispuesto a admitir que Rusia pueda efectivamente persistir en su ofensiva durante un periodo de tiempo excesivamente largo, una perspectiva que pondría en desventaja a las democracias occidentales, demasiado acostumbradas a pensar en términos de "corto plazo", especialmente con fines electorales.

En cambio, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea han sido más pródigos con las armas pequeñas y su munición, los únicos sistemas de armas cuyo recuento, por tipo, supera los ciento y pico.

Unas armas antitanque eficaces, como la Javelin o la NLAW, pueden aumentar enormemente la fricción y las bajas del enemigo, pero sin ganar por sí solas una guerra convencional de este tipo. Entre otras cosas, el 5 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, llegó a insinuar que algunas de las armas que llegan a Ucrania podrían (o ya lo están haciendo) "ser desviadas en el mercado negro y acabar en Oriente Medio".

The Guardian incluso informó de ello, escribiendo que Shoigu estimaba *la masa total de armas y municiones occidentales para Ucrania en "28.000 toneladas".* Por el momento, no hay pruebas de las afirmaciones de Shoigu, pero si es cierto que Ucrania siempre ha sido considerada internacionalmente como uno de los países más corruptos del mundo, salvo para mencionar este aspecto inconveniente en voz muy baja después del 24 de febrero de 2022, por razones obvias de conveniencia política, es fácil adivinar que puede haber al menos una mínima base de verdad.

El 6 de julio, Zelensky hizo pública su promesa de que *"para finales de año todo el país estará protegido por modernos sistemas antimisiles, para lo que estamos negociando"*. En las últimas semanas se había rumoreado el interés de Kiev por el sistema israelí Cúpula de Hierro, pero la hipótesis parece dudosa dada la importancia estratégica de este sistema para Israel.

Entre otras cosas, *uno se pregunta con qué dinero esperan los ucranianos dotar a su país, mucho más grande que Italia, de un completo paraguas antimisiles nacional, que en la actualidad sólo puede permitirse Israel, con su limitada superficie.* El mismo día, en Berlín, el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz anunció ante los parlamentarios del Bundestag "la próxima entrega a la República Checa, Grecia, Polonia y Eslovenia de armas alemanas que permitirán a estos Estados entregar a Ucrania sus antiguas armas soviéticas", concretamente tanques T-72 y vehículos blindados BTR.

Este parece ser el momento oportuno, después de que todos los escrúpulos alemanes sobre las exportaciones de armas hicieran perder la paciencia a Rheinmetall, que llevaba tiempo diciendo que estaba dispuesta a reacondicionar los viejos Marder, pero que estaba bloqueada por los retrasos políticos. También el 6 de julio, el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, dio por segura la llegada "de los primeros ucranianos a Gran Bretaña, que serán entrenados por nuestra 11ª Brigada de Asistencia a las Fuerzas de Seguridad".

*Son los primeros de 10.000 soldados, en virtud de un acuerdo entre Londres y Kiev, pero teniendo en cuenta los tiempos de formación y rotación, ¿llegarán a tiempo antes de que termine el conflicto?*

Ciertamente, Gran Bretaña sigue siendo el segundo país, después de Estados Unidos, en ayuda militar a Ucrania, habiendo elevado su contribución total a 2.300 millones de libras, frente a los 8.000 millones de dólares de los estadounidenses.

La mayor contribución británica consiste en unas 5.000 armas antitanque ligeras NLAW, varios cañones antiaéreos Starstreak y un número indeterminado de misiles Brimstone, así como 120 vehículos blindados, incluidos los Mastiffs con ruedas, mientras que hasta ahora sólo hay tres lanzacohetes pesados M270 y otros más.

Entre las armas de origen británico se encuentran también los misiles antibuque Harpoon, algunos de los cuales ya han sido destruidos por los rusos, como "los dos sistemas lanzadores de Harpoon" que, según Konashenkov, fueron alcanzados el 8 de julio "en la costa de Odessa por misiles de precisión lanzados desde el mar", es decir, desde barcos o submarinos de la flota rusa del Mar Negro.

*¿Voluntarios o asesores militares?*

Se ha vuelto a hablar de la presencia de militares o ex militares occidentales en Ucrania. Es cierto que hay unos cuantos miles de extranjeros que se hacen pasar por voluntarios o mercenarios a su antojo, pero *¿cuántos de ellos están realmente en Ucrania por voluntad propia y cuántos encubiertos por órdenes del gobierno?*

Más de una vez, en posts anteriores, hemos establecido paralelismos para el conflicto ucraniano con la guerra española de 1936-1939, cuando, por ejemplo, el contingente italiano estaba formalmente formado por voluntarios, con nombres de batalla que ocultaban sus verdaderas identidades.

Pues bien, el 26 de junio en el New York Times, que ciertamente no es sospechoso de ser prorruso, se filtró que *"las fuerzas especiales de la OTAN siguen operando en Ucrania"*, sin duda con fines de entrenamiento, pero quizás también para dar algunas "lecciones prácticas" en el frente, es decir, para participar en los combates.

*El diario neoyorquino cita a "tres fuentes diferentes", descritas como "funcionarios estadounidenses y europeos", según las cuales "varias docenas" de comandos de varios países, entre ellos especialmente "Gran Bretaña, Francia, Canadá y Lituania", siguen presentes en el país y están entrenando a los ucranianos en el uso de las nuevas armas recibidas de Occidente.*

El NYT escribe: *"Estados Unidos retiró a sus 150 asesores militares antes del inicio de la guerra en febrero, pero los comandos de estos países aliados han permanecido, o están entrando y saliendo del país, desde el estallido del conflicto, entrenando y asesorando a las tropas ucranianas, así como asegurando el despliegue de armas sobre el terreno, entre otras ayudas.*

Los asesores estadounidenses retirados en vísperas del conflicto eran, como se recordará, elementos de los Boinas Verdes del Ejército de los Estados Unidos y de la Guardia Nacional de los Estados Unidos, por no mencionar el papel de los SAS británicos, pero la reciente captura de militares estadounidenses, oficialmente voluntarios de permiso, quizás como cobertura, sugiere que los asesores estadounidenses pueden estar todavía presentes.

El uso "sobre el terreno" de las armas occidentales, para mostrar su funcionamiento, sugeriría que estos soldados de la OTAN podrían haber efectuado directamente más de un disparo contra las tropas rusas, posiblemente con efectos letales, aunque sólo sea como "ejemplo" para mostrar a los ucranianos cómo utilizar el armamento recibido de EEUU y la UE.

El New York Times cita también a la CIA como fuente de información, aunque vaga y velada, sobre una supuesta red organizativa de estos incursores, cuyo cuartel general estaría en la capital ucraniana, Kiev, pero que contaría con una especie de "célula", así definida, organizada en Alemania para la logística y el entrenamiento por un departamento específico del ejército estadounidense, expresamente mencionado, a saber, el 10º Grupo de Fuerzas Especiales del Ejército de Estados Unidos.

La "célula" estaría formada por soldados de un total de "20 naciones diferentes". Numéricamente, esto podría ser dos tercios de la OTAN, que como sabemos tiene 30 estados miembros. Llegados a este punto, surge la pregunta de si los militares italianos no estarían incluidos y si, tal vez, la confidencialidad impuesta por el gobierno de Roma sobre los suministros de armas italianas para los ucranianos no estaría de alguna manera relacionada con este asunto.

Esto probablemente nunca se sabrá. Una delegada del secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, la subsecretaria del Ejército de Estados Unidos, Christine Elizabeth Wormuth, declaró: *"Mientras los ucranianos intentan evitar los ataques rusos a los convoyes, nosotros tratamos de ayudarles a coordinar el movimiento de diferentes tipos de suministros".*

Esto sugeriría que parte de la tarea de los miembros de las fuerzas especiales occidentales es también ayudar a transportar las armas a territorio ucraniano, por carretera o por ferrocarril, para tratar de evadir los ataques aéreos y de misiles rusos en la medida de lo posible.

Dado que la Fuerza Aérea Rusa suele bombardear los centros de entrenamiento y reunión de los milicianos extranjeros, es plausible que, si hay soldados encubiertos de la OTAN aún en servicio entre ellos, ya se hayan producido algunos asesinatos mutuos entre personal de la OTAN y de Rusia.

El 29 de junio, por ejemplo, Konashenkov anunció que una salva de misiles sobre la zona de Mykolaiv "destruiría un centro de entrenamiento de mercenarios extranjeros". Ya *el 21 de junio llegó la noticia de la muerte en combate de un segundo mercenario estadounidense, alistado entre los ucranianos. *Se trata de un tal Stephen D. Zabielski, de 52 años, de Nueva York, que al parecer saltó sobre una mina.

La noticia apareció en una nota necrológica en The Reporter y fue confirmada por "un funcionario del Departamento de Estado" citado por el Washington Post. Sería así el segundo combatiente estadounidense en caer en el campo de batalla después de Willy Joseph Cancel, que pereció a los 22 años el 29 de abril.

Mientras tanto, el 28 de junio, *Alexander Drueke, uno de los dos combatientes estadounidenses capturados por los prorrusos en el Donbass, pudo hablar con un funcionario del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, según reveló su madre Bunny Drueke a la CNN.*

Es un prisionero de la República Popular de Donetsk y sería "bien tratado", y también se está negociando su liberación. El otro prisionero estadounidense es de origen vietnamita, un tal Andy Tai Ngoc Huynh, se mantiene separado de Drueke, pero lo ha visto al menos una vez. 5 de julio.

Mientras tanto, *murió un segundo combatiente francés en Ucrania. Adrien D., de 20 años, murió en un hospital de campaña en Kharkiv a causa de las heridas sufridas en ese frente: un mes antes, su compatriota Wilfried Blériot había muerto por el mismo bombardeo. *Y el 8 de julio, en la zona de Seversk, las milicias prorrusas de la república de Lugansk destruyeron "un convoy de mercenarios georgianos", diciendo: "Los mercenarios se retiraban en coches y furgonetas cuando fueron alcanzados por la artillería". Según la agencia rusa TASS, murieron "al menos 30 georgianos".


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La noticia es anterior a lo de Sullivan
> Персы, маскируясь под таджиков, назло США добавят нашей армии ударной мощи - Свободная Пресса - Россия. Беспилотник. Беспилотники. Новости. Беспилотники России. Беспилотник Орлан. Российские беспилотники. БЛА. Военный беспилотник. БЛА России.
> *Los persas, disfrazados de tayikos, a pesar de los Estados Unidos, agregarán poder de ataque a nuestro ejército.*
> *El "paquete" iraní, producido en Dushanbe, hará lo que la industria de defensa rusa no pudo hacer, a pesar de los miles de millones gastados por ella.*
> ...




La explicación es que Sullivan cree que la empresa de drones de Irán en Tayikistán 
está destinada principalmente a suministrar a Rusia, sin prueba alguna que lo evidencie.
Al igual que denunciaron que China surtía armas a Rusia, pero ninguna prueba de que
se hayan visto en Ucrania... Así que, mas de lo mismo. 
Sullivan trabaja mas para israel que para EEUU y, la casualidad dice que Biden acude
al medio Oriente, lo que Sullivan aprovecha para meter cizaña con Irán. No hay mas.


----------



## thanos2 (12 Jul 2022)

Este tema acaba de ser borrado:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/rusia-logra-unir-todas-la-lineas-del-frente-y-embolsa-dos-territorios-en-el-donbas-y-en-el-este-de-kiev.1724528/



@M. Priede


----------



## España1 (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si estados unidos quisiera le daba aviones f16, tanques abraham,sistemas antimisiles patriot ,100 himars.Todo eso puede estar listo en 9 meses . Y ucrania ganaba la guerra en 1 mes.Pero quiere un conflicto prolongado en ucrania tipo siria . No le ha dado nada serio quitando los 12 himars y los sistemas antiaereos nasam.Y el entrenamiento de 100000 ucranianos en reino unido .Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs. Ucrania no va caer tiene mucha ayuda economica y su poblacion no pasa hambre.Puede aguantar años asi .Si lo ha hecho siria que es mucha mas debil que ucrania.



El objetivo es que caiga Europa, no Ucrania


----------



## Pinovski (12 Jul 2022)

__





[NUTRICIÓN] Conoce todas las bases e instalaciones militares rusas que han sido borradas del mapa del 2 al 11 de julio gracias a los HIMARS...







www.burbuja.info


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania: ¿cuánto pesa el factor tiempo? 4/4

El "Frente de Kaliningrado”

“Primero debemos derrotar a Rusia y luego negociar",* dijo la ministra británica de Asuntos Exteriores, Liz Truss, en la inauguración de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid el 29 de junio de 2022.

*Una frase apenas digna de un diplomático, sobre todo porque la propia noción de una "derrota" de Rusia presupone una conflagración mundial que nadie puede desear realmente.* Más matizado fue el Secretario General de la alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, al hablar de una cumbre "histórica y transformadora" que concluyó el 30 de junio con la luz verde a la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia, tras el compromiso con la refractaria Turquía y el aumento de 40.000 a 300.000 de la fuerza de reacción rápida de la alianza.

La cumbre estuvo marcada por el creciente temor debido a la crisis entre Rusia y Lituania por el exclave de Kaliningrado, la única salida rusa al Báltico que está libre de hielo todo el año, hasta el punto de ser el cuartel general de la Flota del Báltico, así como un puesto estratégico para el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos Iskander-M de corto y medio alcance que pueden golpear, incluso con cabezas nucleares si es necesario, a Polonia y parte de Alemania.

Desde el 19 de junio, Lituania ha decretado el bloqueo del tránsito desde su territorio de mercancías con destino a Kaliningrado, una base rusa en el Mar Báltico, encajada entre la propia Lituania y Polonia y separada del territorio nacional ruso, al ser un exclave. El gobierno de Vilnius bloqueó primero las mercancías por ferrocarril, y después, a partir del 21 de junio, las transportadas por carretera en camiones, justificándolo por las sanciones económicas aplicadas por la Unión Europea contra Moscú, que en los últimos días ha aumentado sus advertencias a los lituanos, evocando "duras reacciones" no especificadas.

Esto ha aumentado la ya elevada tensión entre Rusia y la OTAN, de la que Lituania es miembro. El Kremlin ha amenazado con "contramedidas no diplomáticas" si se asedia Kaliningrado. Por ello, Stoltenberg ya dijo el 27 de junio que estaba "preocupado por el aumento de las capacidades militares rusas en Kaliningrado", explicando: "*Estoy seguro de que Vladimir Putin entiende las consecuencias de atacar a un país de la OTAN, provocaría una respuesta de toda la alianza: nos preocupa el aumento de las capacidades militares rusas en Kaliningrado y lo hemos visto durante muchos años, incluso con armas modernas.*

Lituania sólo aplica las sanciones decididas por la UE". El exclave ruso no es otro que la antigua Konigsberg alemana conquistada por el Ejército Rojo de Stalin en 1945. Lituania ya informó de que había sufrido un "ciberataque masivo" a finales de junio, que Jonas Skardinskas, director del Centro Nacional de Ciberseguridad de Vilnius, considera "probablemente originado por Rusia".

*Largo plazo*

Sobre el peligro ruso, la Directora de Inteligencia Nacional de Estados Unidos, Avril Haines, que coordina la CIA, la NSA, el FBI y la DIA, informó el 30 de junio, evocando todavía la espada de Damocles de las fuerzas nucleares: *"A medida que el conflicto se prolonga, Rusia puede recurrir a las armas nucleares. Durante este tiempo es posible que las fuerzas de Vladimir Putin recurran a otros medios como los ciberataques, el chantaje energético o las armas nucleares para intentar gestionar y proyectar el poder y la influencia a nivel mundial"*.

En cuanto a las armas nucleares, sin embargo, dado que su uso es casi imposible, a no ser que se produzca un enfrentamiento directo con la OTAN, no hace falta decir que la función sigue siendo la de la disuasión mutua. Haines volvió a hacer saber que, según la inteligencia estadounidense, la guerra puede durar mucho tiempo.

*Percibimos un desfase entre los objetivos militares a corto plazo de Putin en esta región y sus capacidades militares*", dijo.

Un desajuste entre sus ambiciones y lo que los militares son capaces de lograr. Hay tres escenarios: el más probable es un conflicto a cámara lenta, en el que Rusia consiga dar pasos incrementales hacia adelante, pero sin llegar a abrirse paso. Las otras posibilidades incluyen un gran avance ruso o la estabilización de las líneas del frente, y que los ucranianos consigan avanzar, aunque sea ligeramente". Mientras tanto, fuentes de la Casa Blanca revelaron que *"los aliados de la OTAN creen que el conflicto en Ucrania continuará durante los próximos meses y podría durar hasta 2023".*

Esta es la preocupación mal disimulada de Estados Unidos, la continuación de un conflicto en el que Rusia no da señales de ceder y, al hacerlo, desafía abiertamente el monopolio de la superpotencia de las estrellas.

Un indicio del nerviosismo al otro lado del Atlántico podría ser la indiscreción publicada el 5 de julio por el Washington Post, según la cual existe una "ruptura" entre la cúpula política y militar de Estados Unidos precisamente por las previsiones erróneas sobre el curso del conflicto.

El WP escribe: *"Hay una división entre los analistas y los legisladores estadounidenses. Algunos se preguntan si las autoridades estadounidenses han utilizado términos demasiado halagüeños, otros dicen que el Gobierno de Kiev puede ganar con más apoyo occidental".*

En la cumbre de la OTAN celebrada en Madrid, el presidente Joe Biden pidió que se apoyara a Ucrania "durante el tiempo necesario para evitar una derrota de Ucrania en Ucrania". Según el periódico: *"El gobierno estadounidense resta importancia al progreso del avance ruso, describiéndolo como desigual e incremental, y subraya el importante número de bajas militares rusas que se han producido.*

Pero los ucranianos también sufrieron grandes pérdidas. Estimaciones independientes indican que cada bando tuvo decenas de miles de soldados muertos y heridos. El Pentágono no ha querido discutir públicamente sus evaluaciones de las muertes y lesiones".

Para el Washington Post, es como volver a ver la vieja película de Afganistán: *"En la guerra afgana, los funcionarios de EE.UU. pasaron por alto habitualmente la disfunción y la corrupción generalizadas, evitando la cuestión de si los éxitos en el campo de batalla eran no sólo alcanzables sino también sostenibles. Una vez más reaparece el espectro de Afganistán, que si aterrorizó a los soviéticos en los años 80, ha perseguido a Estados Unidos y sus aliados durante las dos últimas décadas, desde octubre de 2001 hasta agosto de 2021.*

¿Una Rusia que persista en su guerra en Ucrania y que acabe ganando podría suponer una conmoción para Occidente comparable a la derrota en Afganistán y a la convulsa huida de agosto de 2021?

En términos políticos es plausible, entre otras cosas porque es la propia constatación de que Rusia no está aislada lo que paraliza el mecanismo de sanciones. Si Rusia ha sido definida como "la principal amenaza para la alianza", el nuevo concepto estratégico, con la participación de varios países del Indo-Pacífico como Japón y Corea del Sur como invitados, ha considerado por primera vez también a China como un desafío para la OTAN. Un mensaje explícito a Pekín para que no apoye a Rusia.

Ya el 23 de junio, el presidente chino Xi Jinping organizó por teleconferencia virtual la primera cumbre de los países emergentes BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica) tras el inicio de la guerra. Para la ocasión, Putin evocó un mundo multipolar que rechaza la hegemonía estadounidense.

*"Los países occidentales utilizan mecanismos financieros para responsabilizar al mundo entero de sus errores de política macroeconómica. El papel de los BRICS es desarrollar una política para un sistema multipolar".*

Recordó que *"los BRICS pueden contar con el apoyo de varios países de Asia, África y América Latina que aspiran a una política independiente". De hecho, los BRICS representan por sí solos el 40% de la población del planeta, con unos 3.100 millones de personas, el equivalente a "dos occidentales".*

Xi se hizo eco de sus palabras y arremetió contra Estados Unidos y la OTAN: *"Debemos abandonar la mentalidad de la Guerra Fría, oponernos a las sanciones unilaterales y al abuso de las sanciones. Algunos países, en un intento de ampliar las alianzas militares en nombre de la seguridad absoluta, han obligado a otros a elegir un bando y han creado un conflicto".*

Referencia a la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el este que creó tensiones que condujeron a la guerra en Ucrania. Y como las repercusiones económicas del conflicto perjudican sobre todo a los países del Tercer Mundo, el presidente de Brasil, Jair Bolsonaro, tomó la delantera al afirmar que *"los BRICS son un factor de estabilidad y deben ayudar a crear empleo e ingresos en nuestras poblaciones".* Por supuesto, en el bloque de los BRICS, la desconfianza entre China e India sigue siendo una grieta, hasta el punto de que Nueva Delhi forma parte de la alianza Quad con Estados Unidos, Japón y Australia. Pero los rusos median entre los gigantes asiáticos, gracias a sus excelentes relaciones con ambos.

*Entre Rusia y China no todo es sol y rosas, como demuestra el asunto de dos científicos rusos detenidos en Novosibirsk entre el 28 y el 30 de junio por el FSB por presunto espionaje para Pekín.* Los dos, Dimitri Kolker y Anatoly Maslov, supuestamente pasaron a los chinos "información sobre investigación cuántica", Kolker, y "datos sobre hipersónica", Maslov, respectivamente.

Encerrado en la prisión de Lefortovo, allí Kolker, "ya enfermo de cáncer de páncreas", moriría el 3 de julio. La competencia entre Moscú y Pekín, que en un futuro previsible tendría a Siberia como escenario, permanecerá bajo el radar mientras tengan como interés común la oposición a la hegemonía estadounidense.

Y por otro lado, si el Brasil de Bolsonaro reafirma su neutralidad en la cuestión ucraniana, al igual que México y Argentina, esta última incluso pidiendo entrar en los BRICS, mientras que *incluso Vietnam, aunque hostil a China, se mantiene en la balanza entre Rusia y Estados Unidos, significa que el mundo multipolar es ya una realidad, piensen lo que piensen Washington y Bruselas, con todo lo que ello conlleva.*


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *La cuestión definitiva es la deuda, que históricamente era perdonada en gran medida por el rey*
> _* o sumo sacerdote en tiempos difíciles. Pero en la época del imperio griego y posteriormente
> del romano, los oligarcas tomaron el control y exigieron el pago total de la deuda, incluso en
> tiempos difíciles. Esto dividió a las sociedades en una clase rentista rica y una plebe endeudada.
> ...



* EEUU, a través de su Nueva Guerra Fría, pretenden asegurarse precisamente ese tributo *
_*económico de otros países. El conflicto que se avecina puede durar quizás unos veinte años 
y determinará qué tipo de sistema político y económico tendrá el mundo. Lo que está en juego
es algo más que la hegemonía de EEUU y su control dolarizado de las finanzas internacionales
y la creación de dinero. Desde el punto de vista político, está en juego la idea de "democracia",
que se ha convertido en un eufemismo para designar a una oligarquía financiera que trata de 
imponerse a nivel mundial mediante un control financiero, económico y político depredador *_
*respaldado por la fuerza militar.
*
_*,,,el control oligárquico del gobierno ha sido la característica distintiva de la civilización
occidental desde la antigüedad clásica. Y la clave de este control ha sido la oposición 
a un gobierno fuerte, es decir, a un gobierno civil lo suficientemente fuerte como para 
impedir que surja una oligarquía acreedora que monopolice el control de la tierra 
y la riqueza, convirtiéndose en una aristocracia hereditaria, una clase rentista que viva
de las rentas de la tierra, de los intereses y de los privilegios de los monopolios que *_
*reducen a la población en general a la austeridad.*


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Syfmdt dijo:


> No va a haber Tercera Guerra Mundial porque Putin vive en el mismo planeta en el que vivimos y obviamente esto es una Guerra Psicológica, a pesar de que por desgracia sí que ha matado y asesinado cruelmente e injustamente a gente que NO se lo merece ni muchísimo menos. Que yo sepa, no hay otro segundo Planeta Tierra. A no ser que existan los viajes a través del espacio-tiempo y se impida que Putin haga destrozos, que haberlos, los ha hecho ya. A ver qué opina @Nico Son delitos de cruenta y LESA HUMANIDAD lo de este hombre.



Los foreros del 2020 sois, en general, tironucables.
Esto no es forocoches, de donde os largaron en 2020, hijo de la gran puta, así que vierte tu mierda en otro sitio y no ensucies el hilo


----------



## delhierro (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto ya no es ni noticia. (Una vez más y en pleno día).



¿ Un misil en una guerra ? jaja claro que no es noticia , los rusos les habran enviado 10 o 20 a cambio.

En la guerra de Irak , en la segunda despues de 12 años de contienda. Los iraquies lanzaban misiles incluso cuando los yanquis estaban cerca de bagdad. El hijo de Anguita palmo en una columna yanqui ( por eso se conocio la notica ) cuando les dieron con un scub o un tockha.

Los ucranianos siguen de pie por dos cosas.

1.- Putin no quiere una guerra. Se queda con la operación policial mientras sea posible.

2.- Todo occidente esta mandando armas.

De otra forma esto habria acabado. El problema para nosotros los europeos es que como no se acabe para el invierno vamos a flipar. Eso si tu seguiras con uh y jojo , es noticia,

Por cierto cuando se mueven los AA hacia delante, es porque el frente ha avanzado lo suficiente como para tener que hacerlo.  Y no corren ningun riesgo los aviones ucranianos duran 20s en territorio prorruso, y aquellos maravillosos e invencibles drones turcos......¿ que fue de ellos ? Pues lo que yo te decia, estan en el suelo.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> y los rusos están desesperados con la baja eficacia de sus sistemas antimisiles ante los HIMARS.




Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".

La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*

Empezamos con los *"drones turcos"* devastadores y que calcinaban a los orcos y los llevarían de nuevo a la edad de piedra... ni bien ajustaron los radares para la firma o señal de los mismos, los tiran como mantequilla y ya desaparecieron de los cielos.

Luego llegaron los increíbles *M777* que arrasarían con la horda... tras unos cuantos disparos, su "firma sónica" fue agregada a los radares de contrabatería y cada vez hay menos.

Ahora son los *HIMARS*... mismo argumento y tiempo de uso... UN RATO !!

La guerra es algo muy dinámico y los sistemas de armas *sólo consiguen ser "novedad" durante un rato*, hasta que las contramedidas se hacen efectivas.

O bien los rusos empezarán a tirar los HIMARS antes de que toquen su blanco cuando actualicen el software de sus radares antiaéreos, o bien descentralizarán -o alejarán- sus polvorines. Así es la guerra, medidas y contramedidas, acción y reacción... pero siempre gana el más fuerte y decidido.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

*El Ministro de Defensa de Israel, Benny Gantz, aprobó el nuevo suministro de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
*
UN.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La semana pasada, un tribunal ruso ordenó al Consorcio del Oleoducto del Caspio (CPC), que explota la ruta clave de exportación de dos tercios del crudo de Kazajistán, que suspendiera sus actividades durante 30 días, alegando infracciones medioambientales.






Los rusos *hasta nos dan lecciones de SEGURIDAD JURIDICA !!*  

Y todavía hay tíos que se piensan que los de la OTAN son los buenos !!


----------



## Adriano II (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



Y de paso le vas pillando el tranquillo a todo el armamento del enemigo en un ambiente controlado y de baja intensidad (me refiero a comparado con lo que sería una confrontación total a gran escala OTAN contra Rusia + Bielorusia)


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Este tema acaba de ser borrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF?


----------



## pemebe (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los civiles muertos en la guerra de Ucrania son ya más de 5.000, según la ONU.*
> Los civiles fallecidos desde el inicio de la* guerra en Ucrania el 24 de febrero* superaron en los últimos días la barrera de los 5.000, según las estadísticas que actualiza periódicamente la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.
> 
> Los fallecidos confirmados por esta oficina hoy ascienden a 5.024, entre ellos *343 menores de edad,* mientras que otros 11.544 civiles resultaron heridos, de los cuales al menos 357 eran niños o niñas, indicó la institución en un comunicado.
> ...



Por comparar. En Siria, Informes de la ONU. Contados uno a uno (con nombres y apellidos).

*La guerra en Siria ha costado la vida a más de 306.000 civiles en los diez años transcurridos entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, según datos recogidos por la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Esta cifra no incluye a los soldados y combatientes —que se cree que son decenas de miles — ni a las víctimas civiles enterradas por sus familias sin avisar a las autoridades.


Los medios de comunicación internacionales han ignorado en gran parte la publicación de estas cifras,* lo que atestigua su aceptación de las muertes de civiles a gran escala, incluso segun la guerra por poderes de Estados Unidos y la OTAN contra Rusia en Ucrania, que se está intensificando rápidamente, amenaza con convertirse en un conflicto nuclear.

Michelle Bachelet, alta comisionada de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos, *'Permítanme ser claro, estas son las personas muertas como resultado directo de las operaciones de guerra. **Esto no incluye a los muchos, muchos más civiles que murieron debido a la pérdida de acceso a la asistencia sanitaria, a los alimentos, al agua potable y a otros derechos humanos esenciales, que aún están por evaluar'*.

Las cifras de la ONU proceden del Centro de Estudios de Derechos Humanos de Damasco, el Centro de Estadísticas e Investigación-Siria, la Red Siria de Derechos Humanos, el Observatorio Sirio de Derechos Humanos, el Centro de Documentación de Violaciones, los registros de Siria Shuhada, los registros del gobierno sirio, así como los registros de la propia Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. *Su base de datos registra el nombre completo de la víctima, la fecha y el lugar de la muerte, los actores presuntamente responsables y la causa de la muerte por el tipo de arma.

La diferencia es que allí los invasores son EEUU y Turquía que controlan (como Rusia en Ucrania) parte del territorio de Siria. Y extraen el petroleo sirio (como hace Rusia con el cereal) de los territorios que controlan.*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs.



Puede no. Es evidente. Los yanquis están jugando como un gato con un ratón. 
Van a empatar todo el rato. Lo que desde una perspectiva moral es inaceptable. Pero eso a los anglos... 
Liberan juguetes cada vez que Rusia toma ventaja. Y así seguirán. Y tienen juguetes para aburrir. Y cada vez más letales.
Al principio ya salieron reports que pronosticaban guerra hasta fin de año. Y así será. Porque la están alargando ellos precisamente. Ucrania pone los muertos y ellos van alargando la partida hasta que se cumplan sus objetivos.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sufro mucho por que nico *me tiene en el ijnore*




No, para nada. Te tengo en alta estima ... pero en este hilo tus comentarios no aportan nada relevante y que amerite su comentario.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Puede no. Es evidente. Los yanquis están jugando como un gato con un ratón.
> Van a empatar todo el rato. Lo que desde una perspectiva moral es inaceptable. Pero eso a los anglos...
> Liberan juguetes cada vez que Rusia toma ventaja. Y así seguirán. Y tienen juguetes para aburrir. Y cada vez más letales.
> Al principio ya salieron reports que pronosticaban guerra hasta fin de año. Y así será. Porque la están alargando ellos precisamente. Ucrania pone los muertos y ellos van alargando la partida hasta que se cumplan sus objetivos.



Ya, pero si Rusia gana la guerra va a ser una derrota muy dura para USA. Sería el final de su hegemonía mundial.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



Y así seguirá. La operación especial que empezaba con un ataque relampago con fuerzas de élite a finales de febrero y ya en julio.
Y espérate. Los yanquis están dosificando desde hace tiempo. Y tu mismo lo has dicho sin querer decirlo.
Será por juguetitos.


----------



## manodura79 (12 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Para el que crea que una docena de himmars esos ganarán la guerra.



Maravilloso lo bien explicado. Como para que un niño de diez años lo entienda. Lo único que se consigue con el tímido suministro de armas es prolongar el conflicto y como yo decía ayer, que a un general se le vaya la pinza y lance un ataque en profundidad a territorio ruso, se escale y se termine liando parda.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero si Rusia gana la guerra va a ser una derrota muy dura para USA. Sería el final de su hegemonía mundial.



El fin de su hegemonía única está clara. Pero para eso no hace falta que Rusia gane la guerra.

De hecho lo más probable es que US pierda la hegemonía mundial (inevitable) y que Rusia quede hecha trizas.

Esto son semis. 

La final es China-US


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (12 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *La Casa Blanca afirma que Irán planea suministrar a Rusia "hasta varios cientos" de drones*
> 
> Teherán también entrenará a los militares rusos a usar los aparatos, según dijo el asesor de Seguridad Nacional estadounidense, Jake Sullivan.
> 
> ...



Los iraníes ya tienen drones armados y aquí están los de INTA que llevan más de 10 años construyendo un dron de vigilancia que resulta que ahora está obsoletos.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Por comparar. En Siria, Informes de la ONU. Contados uno a uno (con nombres y apellidos.
> 
> *La guerra en Siria ha costado la vida a más de 306.000 civiles en los diez años transcurridos entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, según datos recogidos por la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Esta cifra no incluye a los soldados y combatientes —que se cree que son decenas de miles — ni a las víctimas civiles enterradas por sus familias sin avisar a las autoridades.
> 
> ...



Y controlan el río Eufrates, el agua es también un bien objetivo de las guerras como en Libia…uno de las causas del conflicto con Ucrania tiene que ver con cerrar el agua a Crimea.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El fin de su hegemonía única está clara. Pero para eso no hace falta que Rusia gane la guerra.
> 
> De hecho lo más probable es que US pierda la hegemonía mundial (inevitable) y que Rusia quede hecha trizas.
> 
> ...



Para venir a decir esto no hacía falta que dieras tantas vueltas, que se te veía venir.

Pero bueno, los pro-otánicos sois así cuando pretendeis ir de incognito.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (12 Jul 2022)

España1 dijo:


> El objetivo es que caiga Europa, no Ucrania



Efectivamente.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Para venir a decir esto no hacía falta que dieras tantas vueltas, que se te veía venir.
> 
> Pero bueno, los pro-otánicos sois así cuando pretendeis ir de incognito.



Vueltas ni una. He dicho exactamente lo que quería decir. Y de incógnito no voy. Lo que no soy es un fanático. Igual eso te ha confundido. 

No sé de qué debo esconderme ni de qué justificarme. A veces pienso que esto más que un foro es un grupo de autoayuda.


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

HIMARS con alcance de 300 km aún no ha comenzado en Ucrania, pero Putin ya se está cagando en los pantalones.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

La OTAN se creó para llevar a término la tarea que los nazis fueron incapaces de concluir, integrando sus restos.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Vueltas ni una. He dicho exactamente lo que quería decir. Y de incógnito no voy. Lo que no soy es un fanático. Igual eso te ha confundido.
> 
> No sé de qué debo esconderme ni de qué justificarme. A veces pienso que esto más que un foro es un grupo de autoayuda.



No, tú eres un nazi, a nadie se le oculta.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



Todo correcto excepto el final marcado en negrita. En ocasiones, el más fuerte y decidido es el que muere. Un ejemplo claro de esto, lo puedes ver en cualquier plaza de toros. Es la representación viva de que la inteligencia, sangre fría y arte, vence a la decisión y a la fuerza. En si misma, una corrida es un espectáculo iniciático.

El que gana, es el que es decidido cuando hay que serlo, e igualmente comedido cuando toca. El que sabe medir los tiempos y entender cada escenario como lo que es, no como lo que parece. Gracias a Dios, en esto los rusos de 'toro' tienen bien poco. Son más bien como una mangosta ante una cobra.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, tú eres un nazi, a nadie se le oculta.



Que se cumpla la Ley de Godwin sólo con dos interacciones indica la pésima salud del hilo.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



He leido hasta "Modernos y completos"
Me he descojonado y entendido la calaña del publicador.
Pasando.


----------



## Pinovski (12 Jul 2022)

De como Rusia anunció la anexión de Ucrania y cambio de régimen y terminó con una operación de turismo rural y senderismo en el Donbass


INICIO Recordemos, venimos de... : FEBRERO PRAVDA https://www.pravda.ru/world/1693057-russia_ukraine/ Rusia se encamina a la anexión de Ucrania Mundo » Antigua URSS » Ucrania Rusia ha fijado un rumbo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Que se cumpla la Ley de Godwin sólo con dos interacciones indica la pésima salud del hilo.



Un nazi que se molesta porque es reconocido como tal no ya con dos interacciones, sino con el primer y único mensaje que te he leído, así que me sobra una, y que cita una supuesta ley de alguien con nombre aparentemente judio.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Un imbécil menos.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Que quien gana? ¡Coño! que alguien me responda.



Eres muy joven para que te lo digamos. A veces la ignorancia es una bendición. Somos buena gente. Te cuidamos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Himars + bases rusas =


----------



## Expected (12 Jul 2022)

SERÁ en OCTUBRE...más bien el 15 de JULIO

Este viernes Bielorrusia se unirá oficialmente a la fiesta y Rusia declarará oficialmente la Guerra a Ucrania. El Clapham, tenía razón con lo de las obras de arte del Ermitage. Confirmado por varias vías. Y por supuesto del gas ni hablamos....el Nordstream se volverá a abrir cuando el Rejón eléctrico madure...es decir nunca jamás. 
La ostia en Bolsa se va a oír en Neptuno este viernes...ah....y de postre Lituania....


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> el niño este Rejón, debe tener algún tipo de minusvalía psíquica




El niño autista rejón consiguió entrar en mi lista de ignore hace 1500 páginas atrás !! (y mira que yo tengo aguante, eh?). Es insufrible.

Pero mientras más lo pasen al ignore, más se aburrirá (no verá casi mensajes página tras página). Es bueno invitar a quienes no lo hayan ignorado, a que lo hagan.


----------



## llabiegu (12 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SERÁ en OCTUBRE...más bien el 15 de JULIO
> 
> Este viernes Bielorrusia se unirá oficialmente a la fiesta y Rusia declarará oficialmente la Guerra a Ucrania. El Clapham, tenía razón con lo de las obras de arte del Ermitage. Confirmado por varias vías. Y por supuesto del gas ni hablamos....el Nordstream se volverá a abrir cuando el Rejón eléctrico madure...es decir nunca jamás.
> La ostia en Bolsa se va a oír en Neptuno este viernes...ah....y de postre Lituania....



Ir preparando reservas de doritos


----------



## rejon (12 Jul 2022)

La máquina de propaganda rusa se está desesperando. 

Este es un intento obvio del gobierno de RU de influir en la opinión occidental sobre Ucrania, lo que implica que son corruptos y venden armas en el mercado negro.


----------



## Nico (12 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Reunión urgente y de emergencia de la Duma (parlamento ruso) el viernes
> 
> Para qué se reunen concarácter "urgente" y "de emergencia"?



Asumo que Kaliningrado.

De todos modos tan "urgente" o de "emergencia" no debe ser, si tienen tiempo hasta el viernes para juntarse... antes llevo el coche a la ITV y todo !! (y mira que estoy demorando con eso)


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (12 Jul 2022)

Si ésto lo hiciera Rusia...

. Tribunal rechaza la apelación de periodista español encarcelado en Polonia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121182



Me suena ese tipo de propaganda…es vieja…


…
Los Yankees siempre con sus tonterías infantiles…


----------



## Expected (12 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El niño autista rejón consiguió entrar en mi lista de ignore hace 1500 páginas atrás !! (y mira que yo tengo aguante, eh?). Es insufrible.
> 
> Pero mientras más lo pasen al ignore, más se aburrirá (no verá casi mensajes página tras página). Es bueno invitar a quienes no lo hayan ignorado, a que lo hagan.



Reconozco que todavía al calico electrónico (E-rejon) no le he mandado al ignore....pero no será por ganas. Pero he decidido no pasarle hasta que se declare la guerra....En ese momento...ya hay que centrarse en los adultos y no tener distracciones ratoneras.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Rusia pidiendo ayuda a los ayatolas pero que es broma es esta. Que risa de verdad. Que ridículo


----------



## Strikelucky (12 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Por comparar. En Siria, Informes de la ONU. Contados uno a uno (con nombres y apellidos.
> 
> *La guerra en Siria ha costado la vida a más de 306.000 civiles en los diez años transcurridos entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, según datos recogidos por la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Esta cifra no incluye a los soldados y combatientes —que se cree que son decenas de miles — ni a las víctimas civiles enterradas por sus familias sin avisar a las autoridades.
> 
> ...



La ONU ha pronunciado esas palabras? Me gustaría leer la fuente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> La ONU ha pronunciado esas palabras? Me gustaría leer la fuente.











Siria: una década de guerra brutal con casi 307.000 civiles muertos


Entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, 306.887 civiles murieron en la guerra en curso, la estimación más alta hasta ahora de las muertes relacionadas con el conflicto en el país, según un nuevo informe publicado por la oficina de la ONU para los derechos humanos.




news.un.org


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Rusia pidiendo ayuda a los ayatolas pero que es broma es esta. Que risa de verdad. Que ridículo



Colaboración. Bonitos S400 recibirán los clérigos.


----------



## Strikelucky (12 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Siria: una década de guerra brutal con casi 307.000 civiles muertos
> 
> 
> Entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, 306.887 civiles murieron en la guerra en curso, la estimación más alta hasta ahora de las muertes relacionadas con el conflicto en el país, según un nuevo informe publicado por la oficina de la ONU para los derechos humanos.
> ...



Gracias.


----------



## Patatas bravas (12 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Colaboración. Bonitos S400 recibirán los clérigos.



Los s400 no pueden con los himars


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

"El conflicto que se avecina puede durar quizás veinte años" --- Micheal Hudson.

"Hay décadas en las que no pasa nada; y hay semanas en las que pasan décadas" --- V I Lenin.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121182



¿Un nazi "Black Lives Mater"?. Esto lo ha debido hacer el Gold Wing ese.


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los s400 no pueden con los himars



NPI, pero sí con los cazas israelíes, que es lo que le importa a los barbudos.


----------



## bigmaller (12 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero si Rusia gana la guerra va a ser una derrota muy dura para USA. Sería el final de su hegemonía mundial.



Pero nunca la ganará en occidente. La massmierda se encargará de que no la gane.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los s400 no pueden con los himars



Ni es, ni por asomo, su trabajo.

La noticia es que hayan derribado algún cohete HIMARS no siendo su tarea, como parece ser que han hecho. Será porque están aburridos y matan moscas con el rabo.


----------



## NPI (12 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Pompeo declara la guerra santa liderada por Estados Unidos para conquistar Rusia y China
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de las armas nucleares y que Jesucristo luego vendrá a salvarlo por ser un buen samaritano, religión y política, es una mezcla peligrosa.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

En Occidente, los oligarcas controlan los gobiernos.
En Oriente la política controla a los oligarcas...
Diferencias básicas y fundamentales.


----------



## mazuste (12 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El de las armas nucleares y que Jesucristo luego vendrá a salvarlo por ser un buen samaritano, religión y política, es una mezcla peligrosa.



El Kool-aid suicida de Jones...


----------



## NPI (12 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sífilis cerebral: Una propuesta para erigir un monumento al actor porno gay Billy Herrington en Odessa para sustituir el pedestal de Catalina II
> 
> Una petición en este sentido ha reunido los 25.000 votos necesarios. Ahora debería ser considerado por el principal payaso de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Tienen un nuevo ídolo los COVIDIANOS/OTANEROS del foro/hilo a quien venerar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

En esta guerra hibrida empiezan a verse cosas curiosas…lo que dicen los bielorrusos…
Quedan 50 días de reservas de combustible diésel en Brasil
MINSK, 12 de julio /Corr. BELTA/. Brasil puede enfrentarse a una escasez de combustible diésel. Quedan unos cincuenta días de existencias en el país. Esto lo informa TASS con referencia al Ministro de Minas y Energía de Brasil, Adolf Sashida.
Según el funcionario, la situación con el diésel no es fácil. Si se detienen las importaciones de gasóleo, las propias reservas de Brasil serán suficientes durante menos de dos meses.








В Бразилии запасов дизельного топлива осталось на 50 дней


Cитуация с дизелем непростая. Если импорт дизельного топлива прекратится, то собственных запасов Бразилии хватит менее, чем на два месяца.




www.belta.by


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "El conflicto que se avecina puede durar quizás veinte años" --- Micheal Hudson.
> 
> "Hay décadas en las que no pasa nada; y hay semanas en las que pasan décadas" --- V I Lenin.



En 20 años esto no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió.


----------



## Expected (12 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En 20 años esto no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió.



Cierto. Cuando Marruecos nos invada....


----------



## Roedr (12 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cierto. Cuando Marruecos nos invada....



Joder, me has leído el pensamiento. Iba a escribir algo parecido haha

PD: yo con que para entonces el cáncer PSOE haya muerto me conformo


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siguen con sus costumbres.
> No han cambiado un ápice.



habría sido un video viral si el que los envuelve se marease con tantas vueltas


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El de las armas nucleares y que Jesucristo luego vendrá a salvarlo por ser un buen samaritano, religión y política, es una mezcla peligrosa.



Que un tipo así haya llegado a un sitio en el que le escuche alguien que no es su psiquiatra es algo que da miedo. Es un paleto de mierda que debería estar de chusquero en el ejército. Supongo que es de origen siciliano, hijo de hermanos o algo así. Aunque es un puto luterano , de ahí ese fanatismo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (12 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En Occidente, los oligarcas controlan los gobiernos.
> En Oriente la política controla a los oligarcas...
> Diferencias básicas y fundamentales.



En Occidente, los oligarcas controlan los gobiernos. 

En Oriente, los oligarcas son los gobiernos. 

A la sutil diferencia entre ambos planteamientos le llamamos democracia.

Los efectos evidentemente son los mismos. En el primero existe la apariencia de protestar. Cosmética. Pero bueno...


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cierto. Cuando Marruecos nos invada....



Eso no representara ninguna diferencia significativa con el pasado.

Aunque no me refería específicamente a España, ni a Marruecos. Bastante irrelevantes ambos.


----------



## Epicii (12 Jul 2022)

De a poco se va preparando al gran publico de lo que puede venirse...

Nueva York se prepara para la guerra nuclear y da consejos para que los habitantes afronten un ataque


----------



## llabiegu (12 Jul 2022)

Vamos camino de ser las chachas de los chinos


----------



## El_Suave (12 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> De a poco se va preparando al gran publico de lo que puede venirse...
> 
> Nueva York se prepara para la guerra nuclear y da consejos para que los habitantes afronten un ataque



Como el principal consejo no sea: 'aléjese usted todo lo posible de Nueva York', pues no sé que otro.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra hibrida empiezan a verse cosas curiosas…lo que dicen los bielorrusos…
> Quedan 50 días de reservas de combustible diésel en Brasil
> MINSK, 12 de julio /Corr. BELTA/. Brasil puede enfrentarse a una escasez de combustible diésel. Quedan unos cincuenta días de existencias en el país. Esto lo informa TASS con referencia al Ministro de Minas y Energía de Brasil, Adolf Sashida.
> Según el funcionario, la situación con el diésel no es fácil. Si se detienen las importaciones de gasóleo, las propias reservas de Brasil serán suficientes durante menos de dos meses.
> ...



¡Ojo! Que el gasóleo ( en Brasil y todo el planeta) es fundamental para la agricultura, no se recogen las cosechas, ni se planta cosecha para la próxima temporada.
Además de la importancia en el transporte (en América, los camiones diesel menos que en Europa, pero también tienen su peso en el transporte).


----------



## NPI (12 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Datos vs Opiniones....lo siento tus opiniones no parecen asentadas en datos, que le vamos a hacer







> Wendover Productions se dedica a explicar cómo funciona nuestro mundo. Desde los viajes hasta la economía, pasando por la geografía, el marketing y mucho más, cada vídeo le permitirá comprender un poco mejor nuestro mundo. Los nuevos vídeos salen cada dos martes.


----------



## kraker (12 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los s400 no pueden con los himars



Los S-400 son antiaéreos, no antilanzadores de cohetes. Para parar los hinars Rusia tendría que tener un sistema como el cúpula de hierro de Israel


----------



## Strikelucky (12 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Los S-400 son antiaéreos, no antilanzadores de cohetes. Para parar los hinars Rusia tendría que tener un sistema como el cúpula de hierro de Israel



Ese sistema se llama pantsirt, además que usa los sensores de una red integrada en la que los s400, s300, s350, están todos integrados


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

Un juguete yankee con poco tiempo en el frente…


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SERÁ en OCTUBRE...más bien el 15 de JULIO
> 
> Este viernes Bielorrusia se unirá oficialmente a la fiesta y Rusia declarará oficialmente la Guerra a Ucrania. El Clapham, tenía razón con lo de las obras de arte del Ermitage. Confirmado por varias vías. Y por supuesto del gas ni hablamos....el Nordstream se volverá a abrir cuando el Rejón eléctrico madure...es decir nunca jamás.
> La ostia en Bolsa se va a oír en Neptuno este viernes...ah....y de postre Lituania....



¿Y se supone que nos tenemos que alegrar? ¡que bien, el puto mundo donde nos asentamos arde! ¡y el fuego se extiende! ¡abramos una puta botella de champagne para celebrarlo!

Pero sí, en ocasiones hay que pegarle fuego a todo cuando está podrido. Y hay que sufrir y morir. Pero no esperéis que os sea grato. Eso solo será para quienes después al transcurrir de los años, cuenten esas 'historias sobre la guerra'. Esas donde héroes que no alcanzamos a imitar, hicieron aquello que nos asusta. Héroes que un día fueron como nosotros y tuvieron miedo. Y cayeron. O volvieron a casa con esa mirada que nadie puede interpretar, para despertarse a mitad de la noche envueltos en sudor y descompuestos, pues los espectros los visitaron en sus sueños. Épica guerra. Aunque al fin y al cabo, todos hemos de morir. Solo importa el como.


----------



## Epicii (12 Jul 2022)

Solo hace falta rellenarlos con carne ucraniana y mandarlos al frente...para ganar territorio?
No, no...solo para perder territorio pero mas lento...así damos tiempo a que la economía europea dependa totalmente de EEUU


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jul 2022)

Los anglos fueron a Daguestán a entrevistar a una viuda, para que hablara mal de Rusia.
Acabaron retenidos en Comisaría.
La viuda representa a Rusia.


----------



## faraico (12 Jul 2022)

Que pesadilla Illo....

Los 4 hilos que hay debajo de este.... 



El supuesto peligro para Rusia del suministro de HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense
M. Priede
Respuestas 8
Hace 1 minuto
*_* Рокоссовский
HIMARS pudieron haber desactivado la capacidad de orcorrusos de lanzar ofensivas
*_* Рокоссовский
Respuestas 2
hace 2 minutos
Casino
HIMARS dice
Casino
Respuestas 12
hace 3 minutos
El Ariki Mau
Millones de horasde propaganda con el S-300 ect, cero horas con el HIMARS; resultado Rusia en jake
El Ariki Mau
Respuestas 14
hace 3 minutos


----------



## arriondas (12 Jul 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que pesadilla Illo....
> 
> Los 4 hilos que hay debajo de este....
> 
> ...



La nueva moda, el HIMARS. Como lo fueron los Bayraktar y los M-777. Hasta que se pase, y a otra cosa. 

Joder, cómo me recuerda a las noticias covidianas, a las cepas y a los nuevos síntomas que añadían cada pocos días.


----------



## Egam (12 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Doy fe. Yo he entrenado a -25 grados en Sarajevo...estando alli trabajando. Y era obligatorio meter la nariz bajo la braga si no querias acabar con una bronquitis.
> 
> Los coches encendidos toda la noche, dado que nuestro anticongelante solo nos cubria hasta -20C.
> 
> ...



Yo recuerdo en mi epoca en canada, ir andando a -38 grados a currar.
Todo es cuestion de abrigarse bien.
y los 55 grados en Marrakech, para eso no hay otra proteccion que estar encerrado con el aire acondicionado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Jul 2022)

Y un poco más de lío con esta guerra por la energía…USA va a exportar menos gas…
El Departamento de Energía de EE. UU. redujo las previsiones para las exportaciones de GNL en 2022 en un 8,4 %


https://tass.ru/ekonomika/15197227



Algo pasa que no cuentan, ni unos ni otros…


----------



## llabiegu (12 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los anglos fueron a Daguestán a entrevistar a una viuda, para que hablara mal de Rusia.
> Acabaron retenidos en Comisaría.
> La viuda representa a Rusia.



Vaya huevos tiene la pava


----------



## Expected (12 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y se supone que nos tenemos que alegrar? ¡que bien, el puto mundo donde nos asentamos arde! ¡y el fuego se extiende! ¡abramos una puta botella de champagne para celebrarlo!
> 
> Pero sí, en ocasiones hay que pegarle fuego a todo cuando está podrido. Y hay que sufrir y morir. Pero no esperéis que os sea grato. Eso solo será para quienes después, al transcurrir de los años, cuenten esas 'historias sobre la guerra'. Esas donde héroes que no alcanzamos a imitar, hicieron aquello que nos asusta. Héroes que un día fueron como nosotros y tuvieron miedo. Y cayeron. O volvieron a casa con esa mirada que nadie puede interpretar, para despertarse a mitad de la noche envueltos en sudor y descompuestos, pues los espectros los visitaron en sus sueños. Épica guerra. Aunque al fin y al cabo, todos hemos de morir. Solo importa el como.



No te confundas. Ni a mi peor enemigo le deseo una guerra.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Jul 2022)

¿Hay aquí la información sobre 2 batallones de voluntarios bielorrusos en el bando de Ucrania?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Jul 2022)

Pues la última "super-arma" parece que es como las otras...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Hay aquí la información sobre 2 batallones de voluntarios bielorrusos en el bando de Ucrania?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Sabía de uno, protegiendo el norte de Seversk. Fueron sobrepasados hace un par de días y sufrieron pérdidas graves.
Del otro, ni idea, quizás te refieres a uno de voluntarios rusos. Corrió la misma suerte defendiendo una zona aledaña.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Jul 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que pesadilla Illo....
> 
> Los 4 hilos que hay debajo de este....
> 
> ...



En ocasiones veo HIMARS...


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> De momento ganan los vivos, pero la cosa se puede torcer.



Joder joder...espero q siempre sea así...si no sería un escenario walking dead.

OT. Siempre recordaré esa escena en que había alguien que se negaba a disparar a los zombies porque por principios era antiarmas.
Rick se lo explicó clarito en la frase mítica para mí 
" Tú eliges , o matas y vives o mueres y matas "


----------



## magufone (13 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues la última "super-arma" parece que es como las otras...



Solo van a prolongar mas la carnicería y a provocar respuestas cada vez mas virulentas.
Que es lo que los anglos quieren, y lo que los pajilleros del foro celebran sin saber a quien aplauden (no lo han sabido nunca)
Todo en ordeeeen.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

Aquí tenéis un canal para trollear, si le lleváis la contraria empezará a entrar en cólera, para el directo y monta un show, si para colmo le nombras algo del troll salchipapa galáctica, empieza a amenazar con denuncias


----------



## magufone (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un canal para trollear, si le lleváis la contraria empezará a entrar en cólera, para el directo y monta un show, si para colmo le nombras algo del troll salchipapa galáctica, empieza a amenazar con denuncias



Joder por que cojones tienen todos la misma pinta? Corte de pelo de lesbiana incluido


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)

putin se sacaria una foto montada en ella si fuera cierto, los rusos no pierden ocasión para hacer tiktoks con cualquier truño imaginate con una pieza como esa el material que habria circulando



rejon dijo:


> La máquina de propaganda rusa se está desesperando.
> 
> Este es un intento obvio del gobierno de RU de influir en la opinión occidental sobre Ucrania, lo que implica que son corruptos y venden armas en el mercado negro.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jul 2022)

Los Ucranianos no están de acuerdo. Siguen diciendo que los rusos bombardean en todo el frente.

*Los combatientes ucranianos repelen los asaltos rusos en varias líneas del frente - Informe del Estado Mayor*

VALENTYNA ROMANENKO - MARTES, 12 JULIO 2022,

*Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook

En la dirección de Kharkiv, *las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo un bombardeo de artillería contra la ciudad de Kharkiv y los asentamientos de Sosnivka, Stara Hnylytsia, Ukrainka, Zamulivka, Petrivka, Cherkassky Tyshki, Korobochkine, Prudyanka, Chornoglazivka, Kutuzivka, Stary Saltiv, Nove, Bayrak, Dementiivka y Zolochiv.

Los ocupantes intentaron desalojar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del distrito de Dementiivka, pero los soldados ucranianos repelieron con éxito varios asaltos al pueblo y obligaron a los rusos a retirarse.

*En la dirección de Slovyansk,* las fuerzas rusas bombardearon las zonas de los asentamientos de Dibrovne, Mazanivka, Adamivka, Barvinkove, Husarivka, Velyka Komyshuvaha, Nova Dmytrivka, Khrestishche, Nikopol, Suligivka y Kostyantynivka.

Las unidades rusas realizaron asaltos para mejorar sus posiciones tácticas cerca de Krasnopill, Dovgenki, Mazanivka e Ivanovka. Los soldados ucranianos se defendieron hábilmente, infligieron importantes pérdidas a los ocupantes y les obligaron a huir. Con el mismo resultado, un intento de reconocimiento ruso terminó con una batalla cerca del Valle.



Rusia no realizó operaciones activas *en la dirección de Kramatorsk.* Las tropas rusas dispararon contra posiciones ucranianas cerca de Mayaki, Raigorodka, Kryvya Luka, Verkhnokamyansky y Pryshyb. Las fuerzas rusas también realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Serebryanka y Spirne.

*En dirección a Bakhmut,* se registraron bombardeos de artillería en las zonas de Berestovo, Soledar, Vershina, Novoluhanske, Bakhmut, Yakovlivka, Mayorsk, con ataques aéreos cerca de Berestovo, Bilogorivka, Vershina y Yakovlivka.

Al intentar avanzar *en dirección a Spirne - Ivano-Daryivka, *Rusia sufrió pérdidas al ser atacada por los defensores ucranianos y se retiró caóticamente, señala el informe del Estado Mayor.

*En las direcciones de Avdiyiv, Kurakhiv, Novopavliv y Zaporizhzhya,* las fuerzas rusas -con el objetivo de frenar las acciones de las tropas ucranianas- continúan bombardeando las posiciones ucranianas desde las armas terrestres disponibles a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. La aviación rusa realizó un ataque cerca de Novoandriivka.

*En la dirección de Buh del Sur,* los principales esfuerzos de la Federación Rusa se concentran en mantener las líneas ocupadas. Están utilizando el reconocimiento aéreo. Las zonas de los asentamientos de Oleksandrivka, Nova Zorya, Osokorivka, Velyka Kostromka, Murakhivka, Lyubomirivka, Polyana, Partizanske, Blagodatne, Kalynivka, Ternivka y Prybuzke fueron bombardeadas con artillería de cañón.

*En las direcciones de Volyn y Poliske* se intensifican los reconocimientos para aclarar las posiciones y la naturaleza de las actividades de las tropas ucranianas; no se excluyen las zonas fronterizas con la República de Bielorrusia.

Rusia sigue manteniendo unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa *en la dirección Siversky* para demostrar su presencia y frenar las acciones de las unidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa en las zonas fronterizas de las provincias de Bryansk y Kursk. La artillería rusa bombardeó los asentamientos de Starykove y Nova Sloboda de la región de Sumy y Mykolaivka y Karpovychi de la provincia de Chernihiv. En la misma dirección, Rusia está utilizando activamente vehículos aéreos no tripulados y medios de guerra radioelectrónica.

Una agrupación naval rusa sigue bloqueando la navegación civil en la parte noroeste del Mar Negro. Como preparación para lanzar ataques con misiles contra objetivos en el territorio de Ucrania, Rusia mantiene seis portadores de armas de alta precisión.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Joder por que cojones tienen todos la misma pinta? Corte de pelo de lesbiana incluido



Es un Ken lgtb pro Ucrania, Pro Maduro, pro Biden, una puta joya  carne de meme y de trolleo


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

Cambiaros el nombre cada mensaje, así no os tiene en mente y os banea tan rápido

Nombre y foto claro

Si no tenéis foto, con cambiar el nombre va


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder joder...espero q siempre sea así...si no sería un escenario walking dead.
> 
> OT. Siempre recordaré esa escena en que había alguien que se negaba a disparar a los zombies porque por principios era antiarmas.
> Rick se lo explicó clarito en la frase mítica para mí
> " Tú eliges , o matas y vives o mueres y matas "



Yo espero que no nos veamos en la tesitura de tener que matar zombies...
De momento, prefiero encontrármelos sólo en el foro.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

Os acordáis de la hora Chanante? Haciendo de Tarantino, habla igual y con esa cara


----------



## pemebe (13 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> La ONU ha pronunciado esas palabras? Me gustaría leer la fuente.



Evidentemente las dos ultimas lineas son mías (la ONU no se mete en quien es el culpable, tampoco en Ucrania al contar los muertos civiles).

Y el que los medios internacionales no se han hecho eco de esta noticia evidentemente tamoco lo dice la ONU. Y tampoco los nacionales (elpais, elmundo, abc). En español solo he encontrado infobae y euronews.

Pero hay tienes la noticia de la ONU









Siria: una década de guerra brutal con casi 307.000 civiles muertos


Entre el 1 de marzo de 2011 y el 31 de marzo de 2021, 306.887 civiles murieron en la guerra en curso, la estimación más alta hasta ahora de las muertes relacionadas con el conflicto en el país, según un nuevo informe publicado por la oficina de la ONU para los derechos humanos.




news.un.org





Y el informe





__





OHCHR | 50th regular session of the Human Rights Council: Reports







www.ohchr.org






A/HRC/50/68Report on civil deaths in the Syrian Arab Republic – Report of the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los miembros de las fuerzas especiales británicas SAS han estado matando afganos.*
> 
> Según los informes, los miembros de una sola unidad dispararon y mataron a 54 personas durante un despliegue de seis meses, dice la BBC.
> 
> ...



Un ejército colonial es eso, al ser insuficiente para una conquista recurre al terror para controlar a la población. Tampoco se completan las conquistas por considerarse innecesarias, los recursos saqueados tienen preferencia sobre el dominio y expansión del territorio.


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un canal para trollear, si le lleváis la contraria empezará a entrar en cólera, para el directo y monta un show, si para colmo le nombras algo del troll salchipapa galáctica, empieza a amenazar con denuncias



Pero bueno.
A mí me dijeron que internet lo inventaron para otra cosa.
Ahora está buscando en gugel "cómo se llaman las hijas de putin" porque cree que se llaman putinas porque los apellidos en ruso tienen masculino y femenino
¿alguien me explica cómo gente como esta llega hasta esa edad?


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Haciendo un poco de arqueología mediática (4 meses en los medios de desinformación occidentales es el equivalente a irse a la era pre-cámbrica), me encontré esto, un informe de "*LOS EXPERTOS*":
> 
> *Research: ‘Ukraine war costs Russian military €20 billion per day’*
> Fecha del informe, 2 de marzo de 2022
> ...



Más o menos lo que se gasta en coca diariamente el zelensky, el vaginesil de Macrón o el ministerio de lo mismo da.


----------



## cryfar74 (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los países de la UE dan la alarma sobre el contrabando de armas por parte de Ucrania*
> 
> Los europeos han empezado por fin a pensar en el destino de sus armas.
> 
> ...





rybar : Un pajarito nos dijo que había un acuerdo para vender HIMARS a Rusia. El precio de la emisión fue de $800.000. Además, se está solucionando el tema del traslado de la munición por 330 mil dólares.

El método de transferencia es extremadamente divertido: dejar el lanzador en un cobertizo en la zona gris, para que los militares rusos "accidentalmente" tropezaran con él durante una operación de limpieza. Los "cazadores de tesoros" ucranianos definitivamente han encontrado un uso para sus habilidades en la línea de contacto.

t.me/Slavyangrad/2916

Adicionalmente...

El rumor teoriza que el pasado anuncio de destrucción de 2 HIMARS podría ser en realidad un encubrimiento de la venta de dichos aparatos, de tal modo que la información aparece una vez los equipos ya están en Rusia


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pero bueno.
> A mí no me dijeron que internet lo inventaron para otra cosa.
> Ahora está buscando en gugel "cómo se llaman las hijas de putin" porque cree que se llaman putinas porque los apellidos en ruso tienen masculino y femenino
> ¿alguien me explica cómo gente como esta llega hasta esa edad?



Y lo peor de todo esque haz tú un canal y habla de Rusia como este puto muñeco habla de Ucrania y duras 3 vídeos antes de que te lo tiren/eliminen

Este infraser además hace un clickbait brutal, ahí tiene a gente de Suramérica enganchada al canal, no le Donan nada por cierto


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jul 2022)

Iran to obtain full SCO membership in 2023: embassy - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




Irán obtendrá membresía completa de SCO en 2023

Después de firmar su primer memorando de obligaciones en Uzbekistán en la cumbre de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS) de este año que se celebrará en Samarcanda en septiembre, la adhesión de Irán a la membresía completa de la organización que abarca Euroasia se finalizará en abril de 2023, la Embajada de Irán en China


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo esque haz tú un canal y habla de Rusia como este puto muñeco habla de Ucrania y duras 3 vídeos antes de que te lo tiren/eliminen
> 
> Este infraser además hace un clickbait brutal, ahí tiene a gente de Suramérica enganchada al canal, no le Donan nada por cierto



El infame ha echado a gente por hablar "mal" de Ucrania, "aquí no se habla mal de Zelenski", ha dicho el fascista.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> El infame ha echado a gente por hablar "mal" de Ucrania, "aquí no se habla mal de Zelenski", ha dicho el fascista.



Es un hijo de puta, por gente como esa esque estamos con Soros apretandonos en todo, de verdad cada vez que podáis le escribís, le rompeis la psike y os cambiáis de nick en segundos para volver a romperle la psike con otra pregunta

Pronto pondré unos vídeos que se le están haciendo, aquí


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Es un hijo de puta, por gente como esa esque estamos con Soros apretandonos en todo, de verdad cada vez que podáis le escribís, le rompeis la psike y os cambiáis de nick en segundos para volver a romperle la psike con otra pregunta
> 
> Pronto pondré unos vídeos que se le están haciendo, aquí



Haría vomitar al mismo Zelenski


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Tienen un nuevo ídolo los COVIDIANOS/OTANEROS del foro/hilo a quien venerar
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121209



Podría haber sido peor, al menos tienen el gusto por los hombre y la muerte temprana en común.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Jul 2022)

ESTA GUERRA CIVIL NECESARIAMENTE TIENE QUE SER UNA FARSA DISEÑADA EN LOS MISMOS DESPACHOS QUE EL CORONAVIRUS. 
Si Rusia quisiera invadir Ucrania primero no dejaría que se hubiese independizado .
Pero llegados a este punto sólo tendrían que hacer creer a la población que los rusos les iban a pagar las pensiones y a mejorar su calidad de vida .
Hacer publicidad constantemente en los medios tal cual se hace aquí con los moros y los negros . 

Acusar de racistas y malvados a cualquiera que pretendiese insinuar que millones de rusos en Ucrania era una invasión . 
Con lo que llevan gastado en misiles podrían haber pagado a cientos de SUSANAS GRISO y Jorge Javiera .
También podrían haber sobornado a todos los políticos y jueces de Ucrania para que facilitasen el proceso.


----------



## ccartech (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## raptors (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un canal para trollear, si le lleváis la contraria empezará a entrar en cólera, para el directo y monta un show, si para colmo le nombras algo del troll salchipapa galáctica, empieza a amenazar con denuncias



*Quise ver el video pero... *ni siquiera había empezado a hablar y ya le había dado _"next".... _(con los puros gestos fue más que suficiente)


----------



## willbeend (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Los países de la UE dan la alarma sobre el contrabando de armas por parte de Ucrania*
> 
> Los europeos han empezado por fin a pensar en el destino de sus armas.
> 
> ...



Con lo contentos que andan los otanazis estos ultimos dias con esos juguetitos y ahora resulta que los propios ucranianos les estan tangando


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Hoy toca la diplomacia de los cereales, en la misma Constantinopla ( Estambul )

Rusia, Turquía, Ucrania y la ONU en la misma mesa.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Me cuentan sufridos televidentes (que la gloria les alcance por tanto sacrificio)
que la izquierda borbónica, esa izquierda liberata se indigna por las mentiras
mediáticas sobre la financiación de 'Podemos', se cree a pies juntillas aquellas
informaciones que cuentan, los mismos, sobre la guerra de Ucrania, Venezuela,
Cuba o el covid.
¿Qué se puede esperar de la pijería OTANica?


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

La UE está perdiendo la narrativa sobre Ucrania, dice Borrell

Lo cual significa que algo estaremos haciendo bien ¿No?
Aparte de que la gente pueda parecer tonta, pero no tanto.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Dicen, los que leen y estudian, que el gran Maquiavelo aseguraba,
siguiendo la referencia metodológica de la guerra de Roma, que un
imperio que financia su crecimiento y expansión con los tributos
de sus ciudadanos/súbditos, está firmando su inevitable implosión.
El florentino, 4 siglos después y desde los albores del capitalismo
nos está diciendo por qué colapsará el imperio USAno.


----------



## Peineto (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que leen y estudian, que el gran Maquiavelo aseguraba,
> siguiendo la referencia metodológica de la guerra de Roma, que un
> imperio que financia su crecimiento y expansión con los tributos
> de sus ciudadanos/súbditos, está firmando su inevitable implosión.
> ...



Es lo de siempre. Susto o muerte, es decir, cañones o mantequilla.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE está perdiendo la narrativa sobre Ucrania, dice Borrell
> 
> Lo cual significa que algo estaremos haciendo bien ¿No?
> Aparte de que la gente pueda parecer tonta, pero no tanto.



Borrell es lo suficientemente listo como para darse cuenta de que es idiota.


----------



## willbeend (13 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Los S-400 son antiaéreos, no antilanzadores de cohetes. Para parar los hinars Rusia tendría que tener un sistema como el cúpula de hierro de Israel



Han alcanzado territorio ruso con los cohetes esos? Por lo pronto no le hace falta nada que tenga Israel.


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si estados unidos quisiera le daba aviones f16, tanques abraham,sistemas antimisiles patriot ,100 himars.Todo eso puede estar listo en 9 meses . Y ucrania ganaba la guerra en 1 mes.Pero quiere un conflicto prolongado en ucrania tipo siria . No le ha dado nada serio quitando los 12 himars y los sistemas antiaereos nasam.Y el entrenamiento de 100000 ucranianos en reino unido .Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs. Ucrania no va caer tiene mucha ayuda economica y su poblacion no pasa hambre.Puede aguantar años asi .Si lo ha hecho siria que es mucha mas debil que ucrania.



olvídate el ritmo lo marcan los rusos y aunque los dope a los ukras con armamento necesitan aprender a usarlo y eso requiere un tiempo que no tienen.


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los foreros del 2020 sois, en general, tironucables.
> Esto no es forocoches, de donde os largaron en 2020, hijo de la gran puta, así que vierte tu mierda en otro sitio y no ensucies el hilo



na para salvar este pais o tomamos el poder los foreros de burbuja y elegimos para gobernar foreros de reconocido prestigio y competencia poniendo a Calopez en el lugar del preparado como presidente sine die y a su gata como primera dama o nos veremos en las calles en el holocausto caníbal que estallara próximamente.

y visto que tito Putin no me manda la rusa prometida, ya que es ustec nuestro corresponsal en Moscú toque le el culo al rusa mas espectacular que conozca de buenas nalgas en mi nombre y luego me lo cuenta


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo esto ilustra lo que vengo diciendo de que el estado mayor ruso es bastante competente, nico flaco te extraño sácame del ijnore


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SERÁ en OCTUBRE...más bien el 15 de JULIO
> 
> Este viernes Bielorrusia se unirá oficialmente a la fiesta y Rusia declarará oficialmente la Guerra a Ucrania. El Clapham, tenía razón con lo de las obras de arte del Ermitage. Confirmado por varias vías. Y por supuesto del gas ni hablamos....el Nordstream se volverá a abrir cuando el Rejón eléctrico madure...es decir nunca jamás.
> La ostia en Bolsa se va a oír en Neptuno este viernes...ah....y de postre Lituania....



mucho me temo que tu no llegas a fin de año tu corresponsal armenia al objeto de sobrevivir al próximo invierno te venderá por órganos, en fin tomemos un buchito de café in memoria


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE está perdiendo la narrativa sobre Ucrania, dice Borrell
> 
> Lo cual significa que algo estaremos haciendo bien ¿No?
> Aparte de que la gente pueda parecer tonta, pero no tanto.



La contradicción de la narrativa de la victoria de los ucros cuando luego anuncias conquistas de los rusos es insostenible.
La gente no es tonta ni lista. Hace lo posible por su supervivencia material y lo demás en realidad se la sopla.
En cambio no se traga el aumento de precios y el mantenimiento de salarios miseria. Y le importa una mierda las excusas que se den.


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra hibrida empiezan a verse cosas curiosas…lo que dicen los bielorrusos…
> Quedan 50 días de reservas de combustible diésel en Brasil
> MINSK, 12 de julio /Corr. BELTA/. Brasil puede enfrentarse a una escasez de combustible diésel. Quedan unos cincuenta días de existencias en el país. Esto lo informa TASS con referencia al Ministro de Minas y Energía de Brasil, Adolf Sashida.
> Según el funcionario, la situación con el diésel no es fácil. Si se detienen las importaciones de gasóleo, las propias reservas de Brasil serán suficientes durante menos de dos meses.
> ...



mais traballlar e menos diesel? sustituto el combustible diesel original Aceite de palma


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En 20 años esto no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió.



no llego ni de coña vivo además va reencarnar su puta madre demiurgo


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2022)

Ucrania convoca al embajador canadiense por la entrega de una turbina para el Nord Stream 1


Zelenski califica el envío de la turbina del gaseoducto que va desde Rusia a Alemania como «una excepción absolutamente inaceptable al régimen de sanciones contra Rusia»



www.abc.es


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, para nada. Te tengo en alta estima ... pero en este hilo tus comentarios no aportan nada relevante y que amerite su comentario.



mas que nada intento relajar tensiones en esta locura que nos ha tocado vivir cuídate mucho que te aprecio un montón


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE está perdiendo la narrativa sobre Ucrania, dice Borrell
> 
> Lo cual significa que algo estaremos haciendo bien ¿No?
> Aparte de que la gente pueda parecer tonta, pero no tanto.



Es que el cuento de que la UE se ha metido en el fregado para proteger a los pobres ucranianos no se lo cree nadie ... Estos pretenden que se les crea todo lo que dicen y es muy dificil hacerlo porque al final la realidad les acaba delatando. Si por una vez dijeran la verdad y la verdad es que el problema con Rusia es que no se deja explotar apropiadamente y se necesita por lo tanto apretarle las tuercas desde un punto de vista estratégico para que se arrodille y se deje explotar más adecuadamente. Los mismos problemas que hubo con Libia, con Siria y que son los problemas de siempre. Que hacemos con una UE que fue capaz de cortar por lo sano con todas las libertades de los ciudadanos que no quisieron vacunarse?? La UE es un instrumento de tiranía y un escudo para que los gobernantes no asuman responsabilidades por muchas de sus decisiones. La UE debería desaparecer ya.


----------



## Karma bueno (13 Jul 2022)

*Simulacres et simulations*

Auteur(s)
Michel Rosenzweig, pour FranceSoir
Publié le 12 juillet 2022 - 14:45
Image





"Il est plus commode de faire semblant de mener des guerres contre des moulins à vent."


TRIBUNA - Occidente, este Imperio del Bien en decadencia y decadencia que pretende acabar con el Mal por todos lados, no es en realidad más que una impostura política masoquista encarnada en la cobardía.

Las guerras decretadas contra los males señalados como enemigos, los virus, el islamismo, el racismo, los regímenes autocráticos, son, en realidad, solo falsos pretextos para tapar las brechas de un edificio cada vez más frágil.

Porque estas guerras que, en verdad, nunca se llevan a cabo realmente, son solo simulacros destinados a dar una buena conciencia a un poder ahora en gran parte despojado y solo sirven para mantener un mito detrás del cual los manipuladores intentan esconderse como estos niños atrapados en el dedo. tarro de mermelada, convencido de ser invisible.

Por lo tanto, el Rey está desnudo.

Pero lamentablemente persevera en su impostura, porque todavía hay demasiados tontos para no verlo y el niño prodigio, que en su candor espontáneamente lo proclamaría "desnudo", probablemente aún no haya nacido.

Guerra contra el virus, guerra contra el islamismo, guerra contra el racismo, guerra contra la pobreza y todas las desigualdades.

En serio ?

Si eso fuera cierto, se habría sabido hace mucho tiempo.

¿Guerra contra Rusia entonces?

Tampoco, ya que el Imperio contribuye a abastecer de armas y municiones al mínimo servicio sindical, cuidando de no enfadar al Zar que se burla tras su arsenal del apocalipsis en su inmenso dominio santuario, el más grande del planeta, a la espera de la fatal muerte de Occidente. paso en falso que le permitiría finalmente comenzar "cosas serias".

Imposturas pues en todas estas pseudo-guerras que el Imperio es, de hecho, incapaz de llevar a cabo, por falta de medios pero sobre todo por falta de coraje, porque Occidente tiene miedo, miedo a la muerte, miedo a la finitud, miedo a la enfermedad. , sufrimiento, pérdida y sobre todo miedo a sí mismo, perdido en su hipermaterialismo exacerbado y totalmente desprovisto de la más mínima dimensión sagrada de la que él mismo se ha sustraído voluntariamente desde el advenimiento del gran mercado global.

A diferencia de sus enemigos declarados que viven en otro mundo.

No importa ya que las almas buenas y bellas persisten en vociferar contra Putin vertiendo sus letanías rusofóbicas desinhibidas todo el día mientras gesticulan y muelen verbalmente amenazas de guerra en las que nadie cree seriamente.

Y el astuto autócrata responde "que lo intenten".

Sin embargo: Si vis pacem, para bellum

Si quieres paz prepárate para la guerra.

Sin embargo, aquí es donde aprieta el zapato, porque Occidente ha jurado no considerar siquiera ir a la guerra para preservar la paz y la soberanía en todas las áreas y, como todos saben, la guerra es mala.

El problema es que la naturaleza del universo es bastante diferente y que el equilibrio de poder se nos impone de manera cruel a pesar de todas las creencias y todas las tontas variaciones del final de la historia.

Ya nadie en Occidente quiere o sabe ir a la guerra.

Ni contra el Covid, que no tratamos, porque ha sido declarado incurable, ni contra el islamismo por electoralismo y miedo a las represalias de los territorios perdidos, ni contra Rusia por miedo a la probable aniquilación mutua o más simplemente para preservar un nivel de vida y de producción. . (para los alemanes por ejemplo).

Y por una buena razón, ya que son las guerras declaradas y dirigidas por los occidentales las que han sido las más mortíferas del mundo. Ningún competidor en la materia. La civilización occidental es experta en genocidios y asesinatos en masa.

Los verdaderos males de Occidente, los que nos carcomen y nos destruyen, se niegan y ocultan y no se lucha ni se librará contra ellos.

Por lo tanto, es más conveniente pretender hacer guerras contra los molinos de viento.

Sí, el mundo y la existencia son trágicos, crueles y peligrosos y se necesita mucho coraje y lucidez para reconocer esto y decidir mantener la paz preparándose para la guerra.

Y aun mucho más para hacerla...









Simulacres et simulations | FranceSoir


TRIBUNE - L'Occident, cet Empire du Bien déclinant et décadent qui prétend pourfendre le Mal de toutes parts, n'est en réalité qu'une imposture politique masochiste incarnée par la lâcheté. Les guerres décrétées contre les maux désignés comme ennemis, virus, islamisme, racisme, régimes...




www.francesoir.fr


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2022)

El euro cede en julio frente a 9 de las monedas más negociadas


El dólar ha despertado un importante apetito en las últimas jornadas. Las consecuencias son de sobra conocidas, el billete verde se ha revalorizado frente a todos y cada uno de sus cruces más negociados, favoreciendo que el euro/dólar haya alcanzado la paridad. Sin embargo, a esta situación no...



www.eleconomista.es













El euro toca la paridad con el dólar por primera vez en 20 años ante la tibieza del BCE y el miedo a la recesión


El euro no ha podido resistir más. Este martes 12 de julio, la divisa única se ha encontrado en su cruce con el dólar. Las dos monedas más importantes del mundo han tenido el mismo 'precio' durante parte de esta jornada. La fortaleza del dólar (activo refugio) y la debilidad del euro han...



www.eleconomista.es







El euro ha caído contra el dólar en 10 de las últimas doce sesiones
La brecha entre el BCE y la Fed, el miedo a la recesión y la guerra marcan la diferencia


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Ese sistema se llama pantsirt, además que usa los sensores de una red integrada en la que los s400, s300, s350, están todos integrados



y se ha probado sobradamente su eficacia en Siria que les pregunten los Israelitas


----------



## John Nash (13 Jul 2022)

Amazon pisa el freno y suspende cuatro centros logísticos en España


Desde hace meses, Amazon admite que arrastra un problema de exceso de capacidad. El gigante estadounidense multiplicó su red logística con la pandemia y se ha topado con que el consumo no avanzó al mismo ritmo que su expansión. La firma paró proyectos en todo el mundo y la decisión ya golpea sus...



www.eleconomista.es







Anula las naves que proyectaba en Reus, Girona, Sevilla y Vitoria por el exceso de capacidad que arrastra
Otras infraestructuras podrían sumarse al listado en las próximas semanas
El problema de la sobreoferta es mundial, admite la propia compañía
Otra victoria del globalismo liberal contra Rusia.









Las presiones deflacionistas también piden atención: la ''canibalización'' de la demanda se empieza a notar


El mensaje desde el análisis económico parece claro: susto o muerte, recesión o estanflación. Los desajustes provocados por la pandemia y cataclismos geopolíticos como la guerra en Ucrania amenazan con un futuro inmediato, como poco, gris. Los bancos centrales tienen que luchar para doblegar a...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Yo recuerdo en mi epoca en canada, ir andando a -38 grados a currar.
> Todo es cuestion de abrigarse bien.
> y los 55 grados en Marrakech, para eso no hay otra proteccion que estar encerrado con el aire acondicionado.



de que has currado tu de consultor?


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La contradicción de la narrativa de la victoria de los ucros cuando luego anuncias conquistas de los rusos es insostenible.
> La gente no es tonta ni lista. Hace lo posible por su supervivencia material y lo demás en realidad se la sopla.
> En cambio no se traga el aumento de precios y el mantenimiento de salarios miseria. Y le importa una mierda las excusas que se den.



Es un poco como los alemanes en la segunda guerra mundial cuando a la retirada en Rusia o África empezaron a llamarla "defensa móvil".


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na para salvar este pais o tomamos el poder los foreros de burbuja y elegimos para gobernar foreros de reconocido prestigio y competencia poniendo a Calopez en el lugar del preparado como presidente sine die y a su gata como primera dama o nos veremos en las calles en el holocausto caníbal que estallara próximamente.
> 
> y visto que tito Putin no me manda la rusa prometida, ya que es ustec nuestro corresponsal en Moscú toque le el culo al rusa mas espectacular que conozca de buenas nalgas en mi nombre y luego me lo cuenta



Calopez no puede ser presidente, sino Rey.


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Calopez no puede ser presidente, sino Rey.



seria el rey del spectrun y eso no mola


----------



## alexforum (13 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Solo hace falta rellenarlos con carne ucraniana y mandarlos al frente...para ganar territorio?
> No, no...solo para perder territorio pero mas lento...así damos tiempo a que la economía europea dependa totalmente de EEUU



y la dependencia a los suministros militares usanos. Porque los nuevos tanques Abraham’s necesitarán suministros y mantenimiento. Y eso te condiciona con quien puedes hacer futuras guerras. No te autoriza el tío sam? No puedes atacar o defenderte, porque no te darían suministros. Vamos, como lo que nos pasaría a nosotros con Marruecos.
La contienda la decidirían desde Washinton


----------



## Nefersen (13 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> seria el rey del spectrun y eso no mola



Ha avanzado mucho desde aquella época. Ahora usa un PC Chuwi con un Windows 95 original, no pirata.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

La democracia en Ucrania


Desde que comenzó la intervención militar rusa el 24 de febrero de 2022, la guerra ha servido de justificación para la toma de una serie de medidas que, en diferentes condiciones, habrían sido cali…




slavyangrad.es





La democracia en Ucrania


13/07/2022


Desde que comenzó la intervención militar rusa el 24 de febrero de 2022, la guerra ha servido de justificación para la toma de una serie de medidas que, en diferentes condiciones, habrían sido calificadas de antidemocráticas o que, cuando menos, habrían sido sometidas a cierto escrutinio. Es el caso de la centralización de la política informativa, la prohibición de publicación de imágenes sobre los bombardeos rusos o sus consecuencias y, sobre todo, el veto a toda una serie de partidos políticos opositores cuyas actividades fueron primero suspendidas y posteriormente prohibidas. Entre los partidos prohibidos desde el inicio de la intervención rusa se encuentran partidos minoritarios y con escasa presencia política como Bloque Volodymyr Saldo, el Partido Justicia y Desarrollo, el Partido Socialista de Ucrania, el Partido Sharii, el Partido Socialista Progresista de Natalia Vitrenko, la mayoría de los cuales ya había suspendido sus actividades, de por sí escasas. Solo el Bloque Volodymyr Saldo colabora activamente con las autoridades rusas en Jerson, algo que están pagando con constantes ataques como coches bomba que solo pueden calificarse de terroristas.

El 14 de mayo, sin que se produjera queja alguna por parte de los países democráticos, que han presentado la actual guerra como un conflicto entre la democracia y el autoritarismo, Volodymyr Zelensky firmó la orden de prohibición de esos partidos _prorrusos_, calificativo que justifica la represión, confirma que existe una agenda de pensamiento único en el país y que, sobre todo, no exige prueba alguna. Algunos de esos partidos, como el de Anatoly Sharii, tremendamente crítico con el Gobierno, pero difícilmente calificable de _prorruso_, ya habían suspendido sus actividades para centrarse en la ayuda humanitaria. Otros, como el Partido Socialista Progresista, aunque realizaron acciones de protesta en el inicio del régimen de Maidan, han desaparecido completamente de la vida política.

Entre los partidos prohibidos a golpe de orden presidencial y sin sentencia judicial que lo justificara estaba también la Plataforma Opositora por la Vida, uno de los varios partidos nacidos a partir de la descomposición del Partido de las Regiones de Viktor Yanukovich. Con Viktor Medvedchuk, un oligarca de segunda fila al que habitualmente se acusa de _prorruso_ y de tener una amistad personal con Vladimir Putin, como figura principal, el partido era, hasta meses antes de la intervención rusa, líder en intención de voto. Entonces comenzó el proceso de deslegitimación de un partido que aspiraba a presentarse como un bloque que representara los intereses de la población del sureste del país. Como parte del mismo caso en el que también estaba acusado el expresidente Petro Poroshenko, los tribunales decretaron para Medvedchuk arresto domiciliario. Entre las muchas causas contra ellos, Ucrania acusa a Medvedchuk y Poroshenko por el comercio supuestamente ilegal de carbón entre la RPD y Ucrania, comercio que existió en tiempos de Poroshenko y también en tiempos de Zelensky, ya fuera directo o a través de territorio ruso.

En un momento en el que Ucrania necesitaba una victoria mediática, Viktor Medvedchuk fue detenido y presentado ante los medios vestido de militar y con la cara golpeada tras lo que el SBU alega que fue un intento de fuga. Desde entonces, el líder de la Plataforma Opositora ha sido privado del escaño que consiguió con los votos de la población, el SBU ha mostrado un vídeo en el que, leyendo un mensaje previamente escrito, el político pedía a Rusia que fuera intercambiado por los _defensores de Azovstal_ y posteriormente ha comenzado contra él un juicio secreto del que apenas se conocen detalles, pero del que no es de esperar excesivo rigor jurídico.

Sin embargo, ninguna de estas tendencias es nueva, como no lo es tampoco el uso de la guerra contra Rusia como argumento para la introducción de medidas de claro tinte antidemocrático. En los ocho años desde la llegada al poder de los gobiernos nacidos de Euromaidan, la prensa y partidos opositores han sido un objetivo tanto de las autoridades como de los grupos de extrema derecha, que en ocasiones han realizado el trabajo sucio de hostigamiento y amenazas a medios y periodistas que las autoridades no podían realizar legalmente. Varios han sido los casos de acoso y agresión de grupos como el regimiento Azov a medios de comunicación en busca de modificar su línea editorial. Con la intervención militar rusa, esa labor ya no es necesaria y cualquier decisión, por antidemocrática, aleatoria o autoritaria que fuera, puede justificarse escudándose en la guerra.

Pero aunque la etiqueta _prorruso_ ha sido, en todo este tiempo, el principal argumento para justificar medidas represivas contra todo medio, periodista o partido opositor, el principal blanco de la caza de brujas de la Ucrania post-Maidan ha sido la ideología comunista, entendida en el sentido más amplio posible, incluyendo ahí a todo aquel que rechazara renegar también del periodo soviético. Con el objetivo de una ruptura completa con el pasado soviético, Ucrania aprobó la ley que condenaba y prohibía la difusión de propaganda y simbología de los _regímenes totalitarios comunista y nazi_. Esa ley no solo equiparaba lo que Effraim Zuroff, de la Fundación Wiesenthal “al régimen más genocida de la historia de la humanidad con el que liberó Auschwitz y ayudó a acabar con el reino del terror del Tercer Reich”, sino que fue aprobada específicamente para luchar contra solo una de esas ideologías señaladas. Así se desprende de la forma en que grupos como el Praviy Sektor han actuado con total impunidad -el caso de Serhiy Sternenko es tan solo un ejemplo- y otros como el C14 han formado parte de las estructuras oficiales del Gobierno, fundamentalmente el Ministerio de Veteranos, donde también se ha hecho fuerte a lo largo de los años el regimiento Azov, que pese a lo publicado estos meses por medios como _The Times_, continúa utilizando el Wolfsangel como su símbolo principal.

Mientras tanto, han sido los partidos comunistas, no solo el Partido Comunista de Ucrania, sino también partidos más pequeños como Borotba, los que han sido estigmatizados, despojados de sus símbolos y sus sedes y prohibidos. También en este caso, los grupos de extrema derecha han ejercido de brazo ejecutor en casos en los que las autoridades no podían actuar legalmente. Es el caso de la principal sede del Partido Comunista de Ucrania en Odessa, capturada por el Praviy Sektor de Serhiy Sternenko y apenas unos meses después, ocupado ya por la autoridad regional en ese momento liderada por Mijaíl Saakashvili.

Eliminados de sus símbolos la hoz y le martillo, desdibujado desde hace años, perdida la popularidad que tuviera en los años noventa su líder Petro Simonenko, el Partido Comunista ha perdido, desde la victoria de Maidan su puesto en el Parlamento -donde un religioso realizó un ritual para _purificar_ los asientos que habían ocupado los diputados comunistas-, su identidad y toda presencia política. El Partido Comunista fue, junto a otros partidos comunistas menores, el primero en ser señalado por la _ley antitotalitarista_ que buscaba únicamente eliminar a la oposición de izquierdas, que tenía gran parte de su electorado en Crimea y en las zonas industriales del país, el sudeste que en 2014 protestó contra el cambio de Gobierno.

El Partido Comunista jamás defendió la rebelión de Donbass. Sus tiendas de campaña desaparecieron del solar frente al edificio de la Administración Regional de Donetsk en las primeras semanas de las protestas en 2014, cuando comenzó a hablarse de separación de Ucrania y se inició la rebelión armada. Los miembros del Partido que se mostraron a favor de la RPD, Boris Litvinov entre ellos, fueron expulsados y se vieron obligados a reorganizar el Partido Comunista de la RPD al margen de las estructuras oficiales. Aunque no había base alguna para acusar al KPU de amenazar la integridad territorial del país, principal argumento para detener a opositores y prohibir medios o partidos, la ideología comunista y la hoz y el martillo fueron siempre justificación más que suficiente para prohibir el partido.

La primera prohibición, la de participar en actividades políticas, llegó en 2015. Con ella, la escasa presencia que ya entonces tenía el KPU desapareció completamente. Pero la lucha de Ucrania contra el Partido Comunista se ha alargado en el tiempo. Este mismo mes, sin que por supuesto haya causado queja alguna de los países democráticos, un tribunal de Lviv confirmaba la prohibición definitiva del KPU, que en estos años ha tratado de luchar por la vía judicial para defender su existencia.

“Las actividades del Partido Comunista de Ucrania están prohibidas; las propiedades, fondos y otros activos del país, sus organizaciones regionales, municipales y de distrito, sedes y otras entidades estructurales han sido transferidas al Estado”, afirma el comunicado del tribunal de Lviv que ha sentenciado definitivamente a la clandestinidad, y quizá al olvido, al KPU.

Prohibido y desaparecido el Partido Comunista, la lucha de Ucrania contra la ideología comunista continúa. El 12 de julio, se podía leer en la prensa internacional que “Un tribunal de Leópolis prohíbe al marxista Partido de los Trabajadores de Ucrania”, un titular que podría parecer de otros tiempos. El Partido de los Trabajadores de Ucrania era el enésimo intento de Alexander Bondarchuk, periodista y exdiputado del Partido Comunista de registrar un partido de izquierdas. No es la primera batalla de la Ucrania post-Maidan contra Bondarchuk, que en 2015 pasó nueve meses en prisión acusado de amenazar la integridad territorial de Ucrania. Su delito era editar un periódico marxista, _Clase Obrera_, en el que publicó una entrevista a Pavel Gubarev.

Pero, ante todo, la represión busca castigos ejemplarizantes contra activistas conocidos. Así se demuestra con la detención e imputación de comunistas como los hermanos Kononovich, jóvenes miembros de organizaciones comunistas, en prisión preventiva desde las primeras semanas de la intervención rusa y a los que se acusa de todo tipo de delitos de pensamiento. Aunque explicada como consecuencia de la guerra con Rusia, la detención de activistas comunistas, izquierdistas, _prorrusos_ o simplemente opositores o periodistas -como es el caso de Yuri Tkachev en Odessa- no es sino la continuación de una actuación que no comenzó el febrero de 2022, sino que se remonta a febrero de 2014, cuando el nuevo régimen nacido en Euromaidan tuvo claro desde el principio cuáles eran sus enemigos.

Eso sí, la escalada bélica no solo ha permitido dar pasos que en años interiores habrían sido impensables y que habrían sido duramente criticados -la eliminación de estatuas a Pushkin o la eliminación de Tolstoi o Dostoievsky del currículum escolar y también la idea de _limpiar_ las bibliotecas de todos los libros en ruso- sino que justifica mucho más. Frente a los meses de encarcelamiento preventivo y una condena que puede llegar a una década en prisión por delitos de pensamiento de los hermanos Kononovich, miembros de los batallones voluntarios ucranianos están siendo puestos en libertad.

Por orden directa de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, va a ser puesto en libertad Ruslan Onischenko, excomandante del batallón Tornado, posiblemente el más criminal de los batallones voluntarios ucranianos. Los crímenes del batallón en su participación en lo que Ucrania calificaba como _operación antiterrorista_ -la guerra en Donbass- fueron tan graves que no se planteó para ellos la impunidad que Kiev ha garantizado a los _veteranos_. Los soldados del batallón Tornado fueron condenados por saqueos, violaciones, secuestro y ejecuciones de civiles de Donbass. Ahora, la guerra les permite regresar al frente para continuar su labor.


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

de todos modos la estrategia rusa a medio plazo esta clara cuando manden las mujeres al frente, bombardeo sónico de Reaguetton, mas dispersión de Extasis en forma de gas, con esa estrategia toman kiev en 3 días.


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ha avanzado mucho desde aquella época. Ahora usa un PC Chuwi con un Windows 95 original, no pirata.



  Windows Vista


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Los S-400 son antiaéreos, no antilanzadores de cohetes. Para parar los hinars Rusia tendría que tener un sistema como el *cúpula de hierro de Israel*




La “cúpula de hierro” le ha demostrado a Israel que para interceptar 1 misil funciona.
Cuando el lanzamiento son decenas de misiles, no funciona.
Israel tuvo que pedir una tregua.


----------



## Argentium (13 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos preocupado por “minerales críticos vulnerables”*
El secretario de energía de EE. UU. dijo esta noche que* al gobierno le preocupa que los suministros de minerales críticos*, utilizados ampliamente en tecnología de energía limpia, puedan estar sujetos a armas como lo han estado el petróleo y el gas en medio del conflicto de Ucrania.

“Nuestra preocupación es que los minerales críticos puedan estar sujetos o ser vulnerables a la manipulación como hemos visto en otras áreas, o al uso de armas”, dijo Jennifer Granholm al comienzo de las conversaciones con el ministro de recursos de Australia y ejecutivos de 14 compañías mineras en Sydney.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si leyeras el hilo habrías visto el brillante comentario de un compañero que hizo la reseña de la "_evolución en tiempos de combate_".
> 
> La "novedad" de un sistema de armas -en ejércitos modernos y completos, como lo es el ruso- *dura un rato.*
> 
> ...



*visaman *te suplica de rodillas que le saques del *Ignore*

_Ya he hecho la Obra de Caridad del día._


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Hoy a las 00:10 en la dirección de Zaporizhzhia, cerca de Olhivske, unidades de las AFU intentaron atacar nuestras unidades, fueron detenidas por el fuego de artillería y se retiraron a sus posiciones previamente ocupadas. Pérdidas enemigas: 1 BMP, 10 infantería (sin pérdidas).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *visaman *te suplica de rodillas que le saques del *Ignore*
> 
> _Ya he hecho la Obra de Caridad del día._




No tengo al camarada @visaman en ignore !!


----------



## pgas (13 Jul 2022)

mientras mefistófeles le lee la cartilla a un esclavo de occidente




en la orgullosa gayropa sacan las uñas

_*BRUSELAS, 12 de julio - RIA Novosti. * En octubre se adoptará una directiva que permite la confiscación de activos rusos en la Unión Europea en caso de elusión de las sanciones, dijo el comisario europeo de Justicia, Didier Reynders.

"Ya recibimos el consentimiento del parlamento, también hay un consenso en el consejo. El documento será aprobado oficialmente por el consejo después de las vacaciones de verano. La directiva se adoptará en octubre. Estamos avanzando muy rápido", dijo. el Comisario Europeo, cuya declaración está publicada en el sitio web del Consejo de la UE.





_

todo normal


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de temas militares, argumentar basándose en videos con montajes tipo Hollywood demuestra tu estulticia e ignorancia, la cuestión militar es una ciencia y bastante compleja, para que venga un payaso como tu a soltar tonterías, he llevado una estrella en la bocamanga como modesto alférez de artillería y por ello me dais asco los que confundís las guerras con los jueguecitos.



Tu potente argumentación basada en datos y razonamientos sólidos me ha convencido completamente de que tienes razón  . Lo de que tienes una estrella en la bocamanga ya ha sido el culmen de tu brillante exposición de verdades irrebatibles como puños


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

Otro partido, ya van 16


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

El conflicto le está yendo tan bien a Rusia que ya empiezan las condecoraciones a los máximos responsables  

Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov to resign

A ver cuanto tarda en "suicidarse" de 2 tiros en la nuca


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de temas militares, argumentar basándose en videos con montajes tipo Hollywood demuestra tu estulticia e ignorancia, la cuestión militar es una ciencia y bastante compleja, para que venga un payaso como tu a soltar tonterías, he llevado una estrella en la bocamanga como modesto alférez de artillería y por ello me dais asco los que confundís las guerras con los jueguecitos.



"Expertos" que en muchos casos ni han jugado a una mísera partida de paintball, que por leerse cuatro libros ya se creen la polla con cebolla. Y encima se permiten el lujo de dar lecciones a gente con formación y experiencia militar. Bueno, la tónica de estos últimos tres años.


----------



## vettonio (13 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> "Expertos" que en muchos casos ni han jugado a una mísera partida de paintball, que por leerse cuatro libros ya se creen la polla con cebolla. Y encima se permiten el lujo de dar lecciones a gente con formación y experiencia militar. Bueno, la tónica de estos últimos tres años.



O un par de maquetas Revell de aviones en la estantería, como el Yago ese que ven algunos.


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si estados unidos quisiera le daba aviones f16, tanques abraham,sistemas antimisiles patriot ,100 himars.Todo eso puede estar listo en 9 meses . Y ucrania ganaba la guerra en 1 mes.Pero quiere un conflicto prolongado en ucrania tipo siria . No le ha dado nada serio quitando los 12 himars y los sistemas antiaereos nasam.Y el entrenamiento de 100000 ucranianos en reino unido .Puede que la tactica sea alargar el conflicto para destrozar economicamente militarmente y socialmente rusia para que implosione como la urrs. Ucrania no va caer tiene mucha ayuda economica y su poblacion no pasa hambre.Puede aguantar años asi .Si lo ha hecho siria que es mucha mas debil que ucrania.




Logistica manda y EE.UU.... no, no puede... por eso lo de la alimentación y el problema de sacarla; LOS PUERTOS...

Siria tiene abierto el canal de recepción de material, lo mismo lo reciben por puertos, que por aeropuertos, los segundos sirven bien para casos de urgencia y necesidades vitales e inmediatas, los primeros para situaciones de cargas inmensas e intensas...

Tal cantidad de material llegaría a cuentagotas y no sirviría en ningún caso para nada... se precisa que llegue en cantidades INMENSAS E INTENSAS...

No hay puertos, no hay paraiso... y los canales terrestres están saturados, no sólo hay que hacer llegar avituallamiento de guerra, sino SOBRE TODO el de los civiles, POR ESO a Rusia no le conviene ir más allá de dónde está, ahí esos civiles son más o menos pocos y llevan con ese abastecimiento años, de haber optado por la CONQUISTA DE TODA Ucrania hoy tendrían una enorme problemática de la LOGISTICA...

Los rusos han sufrido dos invasiones de sus tierras de manera bastante pronunciada, Napoleón y Hitler... ¿cómo las lograron derrotar?:

- LOGISTICA...

Que cayesen en su propia trampa era MUY ABSURDO... no, a EE.UU. no le interesa pero para nada el asunto de alargar la guerra en estas condiciones, ni tiene capacidad, ni tiene suficientes seguridades como para mantener este estado de cosas por más tiempo... la guerra que quería alargar era aquella donde los rusos estuviesen en el mismo lugar que estaban en Afganistan... y sin embargo, esto ha cambiado y se ha dado la vuelta y para MUCHO PEOR que VIETNAM, dónde al menos EE.UU. podía controlar la logística, en este caso NI ESO...

Esta guerra ha pasado de ser un posible Afganistan para Rusia en un INEVITABLE VIETNAM primero para Europa, pero tal y como empieza a vislumbrarse lo será para EE.UU.; dado que es incapaz de mantener a flote a todos sus alíados sin acabar con su propia economía; estos TAMBIEN INEVITABLEMENTE irán cayendo como fruta madura, salvo los que como Turquía pasen de seguir el CAMINO VIETNAM...









Nuevo pico de inflación en EE.UU. mantendrá a la Fed en camino de tasas agresivas


El IPC probablemente aumento un 8,8% con respecto al año anterior. Sería la mayor cifra desde 1981, según la media de las previsiones de una encuesta de Bloomberg




www.bloomberglinea.com





EE.UU. y su LIDER actual son unos IMBECILES integrales, que PLANIFICARON una guerra PRESUPONIENDO un sinfín de bobadas y a resultas vamos a tener una tensión SOCIAL que acabará... esperemos que no, pero mucho me temo que vamos a lo que sucedió en Rusia tras la IWW, es casi INEVITABLE dado la deriva que esto está tomando... Francia ya en ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA, mal, muy pero que muy mal...

Y dado que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA y no la barra del bar, dónde apuntalas tus desvaríos:









EEUU y la UE caen en la ratonera del petróleo ruso: ninguna medida hace mella en los ingresos de Moscú por crudo


Embargos, vetos a aseguradoras, tope a los precios... la maquinaria de petróleo de Rusia permanece perfectamente engrasada para seguir generando 20.000 millones de dólares en exportaciones. Los países occidentales son incapaces de encontrar la fórmula que dañe a Rusia, sin que haya un terremoto...



www.eleconomista.es





La opción de alargar la guerra nos lleva inevitablemente a esto:









Oil Prices Crash By More Than 7% On Demand Destruction Fears | OilPrice.com


A combination of economic uncertainty and new Covid lockdowns in China sent oil prices crashing by more than 7% on Tuesday morning




oilprice.com





El problema es que esto supondría el derrumbe del consumo, la caída de ingresos de inmensa cantidad de empresas y fruto de ello se darían dos variables a cual de ellas más trágica:

- Por un lado desaparición de economías de escala y por tanto inflación, con lo cual el ciudadano se empobrecerá todavía más...

- Por otro lado IMPAGOS y aumento indiscriminado de la morosidad y fruto de ello MUY PROBABLEMENTE falta de LIQUIDEZ...

Ambos escenarios y a la vez serían como una ORGIA DESCONOCIDA en economía...

Y por cierto y para quíen no lo sepa esto es fruto de la DEFLACIÓN... que tras la época de Bernanke y su helicóptero parece ser no funcionó... ¿quíen se lo podría imaginar?..

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Estados Unidos preocupado por “minerales críticos vulnerables”*
> El secretario de energía de EE. UU. dijo esta noche que* al gobierno le preocupa que los suministros de minerales críticos*, utilizados ampliamente en tecnología de energía limpia, puedan estar sujetos a armas como lo han estado el petróleo y el gas en medio del conflicto de Ucrania.
> 
> “Nuestra preocupación es que los minerales críticos puedan estar sujetos o ser vulnerables a la manipulación como hemos visto en otras áreas, o al uso de armas”, dijo Jennifer Granholm al comienzo de las conversaciones con el ministro de recursos de Australia y ejecutivos de 14 compañías mineras en Sydney.



De hecho no hace mucho acabo de rellenar una encuesta de esas que pagan por hacer justo sobre los minerales y las relaciones de EEUU y UE con el mundo. Están preparando nueva legislación que se sume a la ley de vasallaje existente.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo al camarada @visaman en ignore !!



O sea, que le ignora a la antigua, no sé que es peor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> El conflicto le está yendo tan bien a Rusia que ya empiezan las condecoraciones a los máximos responsables
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov to resign
> 
> A ver cuanto tarda en "suicidarse" de 2 tiros en la nuca



Cuenta reflotada por CM del otanfato…muy mal están en el Pentágono…


----------



## NS 4 (13 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Ir preparando reservas de doritos



Los lituanos se merecen, como decia mi abuela pasiega...UN BUEN PESTOREJAZO...en el pestorejo....

No lo niego...lo espero con fruicion malsana...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuenta reflotada por CM del otanfato…muy mal están en el Pentágono…



Ojalá me pagase la OTAN por postear en los foros xDD


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Ojalá me pagase la OTAN por postear en los foros xDD



Roma no paga a traidores, ni patriotas, ni acreedores, ni a nadie. Sólo cobra, y últimamente cobra muchas hostias rusas, que llevan el doble de harina.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

*La ONU considera que Israel debería ser incluido en la lista negra por matar y mutilar a niños palestinos si continúa las agresiones*
*
La organización ha verificado 2.934 violaciones graves cometidas contra de 1.208 niños palestinos y nueve niños israelíes en las zonas de Israel, Cisjordania ocupada, Jerusalén Oriental y la Franja de Gaza.*

El secretario general de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas, António Guterres, afirmó este lunes en su nuevo informe anual, titulado 'Los niños y los conflictos armados', que en 2021 las fuerzas de seguridad israelíes *mataron a 78 niños palestinos, hirieron a otros 982 y arrestaron a 637*.

De acuerdo con el documento, la ONU verificó 2.934 violaciones graves cometidas contra de 1.208 niños palestinos y nueve niños israelíes, en las regiones de Israel, Cisjordania ocupada, Jerusalén Oriental y la Franja de Gaza.

"Estoy conmocionado por el número de niños muertos y mutilados por las fuerzas israelíes durante las hostilidades, en *ataques aéreos contra zonas densamente pobladas* y por el uso de munición activa en las operaciones de las fuerzas del orden, y por la persistente falta de rendición de cuentas por esas violaciones", indicó Guterres.

Asimismo, señaló que estaba preocupado por *"el aumento del número de niños detenidos por Israel"*, junto con las "denuncias" por "violencia física dirigida contra ellos" al momento de ser arrestados.

La máxima autoridad de la ONU reiteró al Gobierno israelí "que respete las normas de la justicia juvenil internacional, incluido el uso de la privación de libertad como medida de último recurso", así como que "deje de recurrir a la detención administrativa de niños" y evite "toda forma de violencia y malos tratos" contra ellos.

Por último, advirtió que *"Israel debería figurar en las listas"* de países que ejercen violencia contra los niños si las agresiones continúan este año y no se observa "una mejora notable".

Israel nunca ha estado en la lista negra, mientras que una coalición militar liderada por Arabia Saudita en la guerra civil de Yemen fue eliminada de la lista en 2020. Algunos diplomáticos han sugerido que tanto Israel como Arabia Saudita han presionado a la ONU para no aparecer en esa lista. Según el informe de Guterres, la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudita en Yemen asesinó y mutiló a 100 niños el año pasado.

*2.515 niños asesinados y 5.555 mutilados*
El informe de la ONU encontró que un total de 2.515 niños fueron asesinados y 5.555 fueron mutilados en conflictos globales en 2021. El organismo también verificó el reclutamiento y uso de 6.310 niños en conflictos a escala mundial el año pasado. Otras violaciones que cubre el documento son el secuestro, la violencia sexual, los ataques a escuelas y hospitales y la denegación de ayuda.

Entre los países que, según el informe, tenían las mayores violaciones verificadas contra los niños figuran Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, la República Democrática del Congo y Somalia


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo al camarada @visaman en ignore !!



Yo tuve que meterlo dada su conducta. Me supo mal, pues el chaval me cae bien, pero estaba demasiado desbocado diciendo chorradas continuamente.


----------



## Top5 (13 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> mientras mefistófeles le lee la cartilla a un esclavo de occidente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien iba a pensar que Vladimir iba a "quemar" a los llamados "oligarcas rusos" -que no son nada fieles a a Rusia- como si fueran los barcos de Hernán Cortés...
Vladimir tiene un IQ muy por encima de la media...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jul 2022)

*Las redes sociales informan sobre las instalaciones estadounidenses de HIMARS vendidas al ejército ruso*


El ejército ucraniano vendió el lanzador del MLRS HIMARS estadounidense al lado ruso. Esto, en particular, lo informa el canal de telegramas Rybar. 

Según el blogger, el costo de instalación fue de $880,000. También se está decidiendo el tema de la transferencia de municiones para HIMARS a militares rusos por $ 330,000.

Al mismo tiempo, los militantes ucranianos que querían ganar dinero eligieron una forma muy divertida de "entregar mercancías". El sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple se dejó en un cobertizo en un área gris para ser descubierto "accidentalmente" por soldados rusos.

El día anterior, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó sobre la derrota de dos HIMARS MLRS cerca del pueblo de Malotaranovka en la República Popular de Donetsk con misiles aire-tierra de alta precisión. Las unidades rusas también destruyeron dos depósitos de municiones para lanzacohetes múltiples estadounidenses. Por lo tanto, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania perdieron la mitad de los MLRS de largo alcance suministrados por los Estados Unidos.

Los HIMARS fueron transferidos por Washington para ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas a fines de junio. Mientras tanto, antes Vladimir Putin expresó la opinión de que estas armas no afectarán fundamentalmente el equilibrio de poder en la implementación de la operación especial. Las palabras del presidente ruso se han vuelto a confirmar en la práctica.


----------



## Snowball (13 Jul 2022)

Que pasa con el día 15?

Hay alguna declaración institucional preparada.para ese día en Rusia??

Veo post en este hilo y en Zerohedge al respecto






Francis Marximus

hace 13 horas
_remove
link_
*If Russia declares war on Ukraine on the 15th, anybody who militarily assist Ukraine will be a enemy of Russia. So that means Europe will get shut off from oil and gas*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 07:58

La Unión Europea y Rusia han acordado el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado. Bruselas proporcionó un documento que "satisfacía completamente" a Moscú. Allí, en particular, se indica que es imposible restringir el movimiento de mercancías entre partes de la Federación Rusa, informa Izvestia, citando fuentes de alto rango de la parte rusa.


----------



## h2o ras (13 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Simulacres et simulations*
> 
> Auteur(s)
> Michel Rosenzweig, pour FranceSoir
> ...



Exacto, No hay coraje, solo maricas...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que pasa con el día 15?
> 
> Hay alguna declaración institucional preparada.para ese día en Rusia??
> 
> ...



Me extrañaría muchísimo que Rusia cometiese tal error. Y es más, si así fuese, estarían todos los medios pro-OTAN con esa noticia en portada.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2022)

Anuncia Alemania, a bombo y platillo, que en Diciembre dejará de comprar petróleo ruso (directamente a Rusia).
Analizando, Alemania compra $19,6MM de petróleo, del que $6,38MM, son de Rusia, por tanto es un 30% del petróleo que importa.

También han anunciado que desde Agosto, dejan de comprar carbón ruso. Alemania compra 70 millones de toneladas de carbón, de las que 18, son rusas (25%). Por tanto, Alemania va a sacrificar el 25% de sus importaciones de bajo precio rusas, por otras (que probablemente sean rusas también: petróleo Usano comprado a Rusia...petróleo Indio comprado a Rusia...). Además, con la crisis que viene, probablemente Alemania vaya a consumir menos de ambos.

Por otro lado del gas...Alemania no habla. Si Alemania piensa que Rusia no va a adecuar su exportación hacia otros mercados, sabiendo que Alemania quiere evitar el producto ruso, es que conoce poco a Putin.

Ahora sí que estoy convencido de que los próximos 10 inviernos, al menos, van a ser durísimos para Alemania y para Europa.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jul 2022)

Los malvados Rusos llevan meses negandose a que se pueda sacar grano de Ucrania, porque quieren que medio mundo se muera de hambre (aunque sea un bajo porcentaje del total que se produce en todo el mundo, importante, pero no tan exagerado como lo pintaban)

Como se atreven a querer asegurarse de que no puedan enviar armas a cualquier lugar de Ucrania usando los barcos que teóricamente deberían ir solo a recoger grano......es Zelenski quien se niega y por tanto no es culpa de Rusia que no se pueda distribuir el grano, porque la petición de asegurarse que no entran armas en esos barcos es inconcebible no aceptarla....salvo que tu único interés no sea distribuir el cereal, si no usarlo de excusa para el transporte de armas más grandes y potentes. Ucrania también se niega a quitar las minas que colocó, pese a que Rusia ya se comprometió hace tiempo a no usar esos puertos y no aprovecharse de la retirada de minas. Es decir que el único que no permite la circulación del cereal y lo está usando como arma es Zelenski, por mucho que los medios indiquen lo contrario....pese a que esto que acabo de poner está sacado de esos mismos medios que indican que es Rusia quien no permite que se saque cereal, motivo, porque si, porque pase lo que pase en esta guerra, Zelenski es un santo y nunca tiene culpa de nada.


"Según los observadores, el mayor obstáculo para alcanzar un acuerdo ha sido hasta ahora el control de los barcos en su ruta hacia Ucrania, pues *Moscú quiere registrarlos para asegurarse de que no transporten armas al país invadido, una exigencia que Kiev rechaza*.

A su vez, la parte ucrania pide garantías de seguridad frente a los ataques rusos si accede a eliminar las minas marinas que colocó para proteger sus puertos "


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jul 2022)

Somos uno de los paises con menos recursos, con mayor deuda, con salarios más pobres, se está recortando en sanidad pública, no paran de inventarse nuevos impuestos porque las cuentas no salen. Tenemos las escuelas saturadas porque hay demasiados estudiantes, sin embargo somos el segundo país que más niños ha escolarizado. 35.000.....niños que ya no se irán, más la familia que ya está aquí, más el resto de familia que venga cuando finalice la guerra. A los que hay que pagar educación, vivienda, gastos......en un estado que ya tiene una deuda galopante. El problema ya no es esto, es todo el dinero que se envia también a Ucrania. El coste de las armas que se envian, la subida de todos los productos de alimentación, luz, gasolina......el coste económico de esta guerra para España es muy alto y todo por un país que no es ni de la UE y solo por los intereses de EEUU.

*España entre los países de la UE con más niños de Ucrania en sus escuelas*

En España hay 34.881 niños y jóvenes de Ucrania en edad escolar, de los que 26.298 asisten a centros de enseñanza, es decir, un 75 % del total, uno de los porcentajes más altos a nivel de la Unión, solo superado por Irlanda


Noticia de junio. Como si a España le sobrase dinero 3.488.100 euros de ayuda a los niños cada mes, más aparte los 400 euros por familia (tema aparte gastos de educación, comedores escolares, etc) Luego aparte están los que están en el sistema de acogida, que no recibirán estas ayudas, pero si otras, más vivienda, por lo que el coste será mayor:

*400 euros mensuales por familia para los desplazados por la guerra de Ucrania que se encuentran fuera del sistema público de acogida*. A este bono se sumarán 100 euros por cada menor a cargo


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Quien iba a pensar que Vladimir iba a "quemar" a los llamados "oligarcas rusos" -que no son nada fieles a a Rusia- como si fueran los barcos de Hernán Cortés...
> Vladimir tiene un IQ muy por encima de la media...



"Oligarca" es sólo parte de la propaganda occidental, término despectivo para referirse a los millonarios rusos dándole cariz político para dejar ver que _todo lo ruso es peor_. Para oligarcas reales tenemos a todos los grandes empresarios norteamericanos (y lo son legalmente, ya que allí los apoyos políticos se basan en eso), y aquí cosas como Florentino o girapuertas como Isidoro, el clan Rato, Álvarezcascos el Pintor... (ilegalmente, porque en españa no se permite tal cosa).
En cuanto a lo que hizo Putin y por lo que subió su popularidad en sus primeros mandatos, precisamente fue librarse de los oligarcas (reales) rusos, recién convertidos en mafiosos, y tomar las riendas económicas del planeta Rusia.
Si dejó a oligarquillas amiguetes a su lado o no, ahí no pienso entrar porque no es mi tema. Yo sólo digo lo que me han contado.


----------



## manodura79 (13 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que pasa con el día 15?
> 
> Hay alguna declaración institucional preparada.para ese día en Rusia??
> 
> ...



Rusia no le va a declarar la guerra a nadie (que más quicieran). Rusia está recibiendo grandes beneficios y no va a renunciar a ellos tan fácilmente. El día 15 La Duma hará alguna pantomima, alguna amenaza, algún pepinazo y seguirán como hasta ahora. 
Eso sí. No me cabe la menor duda de que la OTAN hará lo posible por escalar. Un ataque a Crimea o Moscú será el "Maine" que pretenderán usar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (13 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 07:58
> 
> La Unión Europea y Rusia han acordado el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado. Bruselas proporcionó un documento que "satisfacía completamente" a Moscú. Allí, en particular, se indica que es imposible restringir el movimiento de mercancías entre partes de la Federación Rusa, informa Izvestia, citando fuentes de alto rango de la parte rusa.



Otro punto de tensión que se cae. A ver cuál será el siguiente.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jul 2022)

Si, mucho mejor que lo compren otros y nosotros pagarlo a precio de oro, todo sea por el bien de EEU de la democracia.

*Brasil afirma que quiere comprar "todo el gasóleo ruso que pueda"*
El Gobierno brasileño ha confirmado este martes a través de su ministro de Exteriores, Carlos Franca, que ha llegado a un acuerdo con el Gobierno ruso para comprar gasóleo ruso a precios por debajo del de mercado. "Queremos comprar todo el gasóleo que podamos", ha indicado. Brasília ha afirmado que ya está llegando a acuerdos desde ayer. "Queremos estar seguros de que tenemos que tener gasóleo suficiente para el negocio agrícola y, por supuesto, para los conductores brasileños", ha afirmado en una visita a Naciones Unidas en Nueva York. "Es por eso que buscamos proveedores seguros y fiables, y Rusia es uno de ellos". 

El lunes, el presidente Jair Bolsonaro afirmó que "en 60 días el gasóleo puede empezar a llegar. Rusia sigue haciendo negocios con todo el mundo; parece que las sanciones económicas no han funcionado".


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 07:58
> 
> La Unión Europea y Rusia han acordado el tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado. Bruselas proporcionó un documento que "satisfacía completamente" a Moscú. Allí, en particular, se indica que es imposible restringir el movimiento de mercancías entre partes de la Federación Rusa, informa Izvestia, citando fuentes de alto rango de la parte rusa.



Más nos vale.
Источник?


----------



## visaman (13 Jul 2022)

perdonarme pero con este calor, currando, ayer se me rompió parcialmente un empaste estratégico que como se me caiga voy a comer alimentos líquidos, el desgaste picolojico de mantener mi postura de vida contemplativa con tanta chortina suelta con el mínimo de ropa, el no tener 30 años menos para estar en al legión extranjera rusa, para luego hacerme asesor del presidente checheno etc.. , en fin que os voy a contar que no os pase a vosotros o al propio Putin, perdonar el desahogo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que leen y estudian, que el gran Maquiavelo aseguraba,
> siguiendo la referencia metodológica de la guerra de Roma, que un
> imperio que financia su crecimiento y expansión con los tributos
> de sus ciudadanos/súbditos, está firmando su inevitable implosión.
> ...



Maquiavelo dedica varios capítulos de El Príncipe a demostrar la inutilidad a la larga de contratar mercenarios, frente a las ventajas de contar con tropas propias. Quienes llevan varias décadas pagando y armando a proxies deberían ya de haberse dado cuenta de cuál es su eficacia real.


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Logistica manda y EE.UU.... no, no puede... por eso lo de la alimentación y el problema de sacarla; LOS PUERTOS...
> 
> Siria tiene abierto el canal de recepción de material, lo mismo lo reciben por puertos, que por aeropuertos, los segundos sirven bien para casos de urgencia y necesidades vitales e inmediatas, los primeros para situaciones de cargas inmensas e intensas...
> 
> ...



Claro porque no pueden utilizar los puertos de polonia y Rumanía. La inflación rusa esta al 15% y la compra de coches ha bajado un 87%. Y esta perdiendo su ejército en Ucrania sacando los t-62 de Afganistán de los almacenes debido a las perdidas.Que rusia no tiene prisa no se lo cree nadie. Por eso el 1 dia se lanzo por 4 ejes y fue directo a kiev con largos convoys para sacar a Zelensky del poder como ya hicieron en Afganistán o Praga en la urrs. Rusia va perder a Alemania a largo plazo y el mercado energético europeo. Y sera como iran un país aislado vendiendo petróleo y gas barato a india y China. Si la guerra se alarga rusia probablemente implosione socialmente, ecomicamente, militarmente, como la urrs. Europa lo va pasar mal los primeros años pero a largo plazo tiene todas las de perder rusia. Que depende de la tecnología occidental y del mercado energético europeo.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

un puente



animo campeones


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

El líder de la "Legión de Georgia" reveló graves pérdidas entre los voluntarios de Georgia

Mamuka Mamulashvili concedió una entrevista al canal ucraniano “Freedom”, en la que reconoció las altas pérdidas entre los voluntarios georgianos que luchan del lado de Ucrania.

Además el comandante de la "Legión Georgiana" anunció un cese temporal del reclutamiento en la unidad a excepción de georgianos y extranjeros con amplia experiencia en combate.

Según diversas fuentes el número de ciudadanos georgianos que murieron en el territorio de Ucrania es de decenas y recientemente este número solo ha ido en aumento.


----------



## EUROPIA (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

"Depósito de municiones destruido del ejército ucraniano en Slovyansk": así es como los periodistas occidentales de The New York Times subtitularon esta foto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

*La UE y Rusia acordaron el tránsito de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado, Bruselas entregó un documento que "satisfacía plenamente" a Moscú, informa Izvestia citando fuentes de alto rango en la Federación Rusa*


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

⚡El ejército ucraniano intentó bombardear la ciudad de Jerson, todos los objetivos fueron derribados por los sistemas de defensa aérea - subjefe de la administración regional


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

Hoy a las 00.10 en Zaporozhye, área de Olgovskoye, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar nuestras unidades, fueron detenidas por fuego de artillería y se retiraron a sus posiciones previamente ocupadas. Pérdidas enemigas: 1 BMP, 10 personas.


----------



## Roscodevino (13 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Ojalá me pagase la OTAN por postear en los foros xDD



O sea que tú subnormalez es propia, te brota de dentro, no se genera como con las máquinas expendedoras de 20 en 20 céntimos, ya lo dijo tu madre....me parece que se me a escapado un peo con tufo a maíz....o a patatas bravas


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jul 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> O sea que tú subnormalez es propia, te brota de dentro, no se genera como con las máquinas expendedoras de 20 en 20 céntimos, ya lo dijo tu madre....me parece que se me a escapado un peo con tufo a maíz....o a patatas bravas



el cerebro se lo dejó en en hospital al nacer, no le dés mas vueltas....


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Claro porque no pueden utilizar los puertos de polonia y Rumanía. La inflación rusa esta al 15% y la compra de coches ha bajado un 87%. Y esta perdiendo su ejército en Ucrania sacando los t-62 de Afganistán de los almacenes debido a las perdidas.Que rusia no tiene prisa no se lo cree nadie. Por eso el 1 dia se lanzo por 4 ejes y fue directo a kiev con largos convoys para sacar a Zelensky del poder como ya hicieron en Afganistán o Praga en la urrs. Rusia va perder a Alemania a largo plazo y el mercado energético europeo. Y sera como iran un país aislado vendiendo petróleo y gas barato a india y China. Si la guerra se alarga rusia probablemente implosione socialmente, ecomicamente, militarmente, como la urrs. Europa lo va pasar mal los primeros años pero a largo plazo tiene todas las de perder rusia. Que depende de la tecnología occidental y del mercado energético europeo.



Y los de España... y los de Alemania... y los de China... o los de Australia... poder pueden hacer lo que quieran...

El problema es ACERCARLOS al frente y para eso sólo tienen trenes y carreteras y DISTANCIAS siderales, QUE PUEDEN PERFECTAMENTE ser monitorizadas y machacadas... que ese es el GRAN PROBLEMÓN...

De cómo va el frente dan fé los MERCADOS... no sigo si machacan a unos u otros, de tecnología militar sé lo justo... esto a mayores es un foro de economía y LO QUE MIDE la REALIDAD de modo muy objetivo...

¿Qué está pasando en los mercados?... te lo expliqué...

Estamos en VIETNAM, no en AFGANISTAN... y ese sí es un problemon...

La inflación en Rusia está bajando en realidad... la venta de coches ha disminuido en consonancia con lo que es una situación de guerra y dado que además es muy probable que intenten entrar en una economía de guerra o algo más próximo posible es coherente... para los RUSOS reducir el consumo tiene un efecto bastante limitado en su situación económica en realidad, debemos tener en cuenta que es un mercado limitado mayormente con rentas bajas, los efectos de las sanciones apenas se van a notar en el consumidor y en el peor de los casos para mejor, dado esa bajada de la inflación, como no menos a la estabilización de precios que conllevará esa economía de guerra... ¿es probable que aumente el paro?, es probable, pero habrá que ver cómo las pérdidas de soldados afectan a ese paro y por otra parte el aumento de demanda de mano de obra para satisfacer las dinámicas militares (es decir, hacer armas mayormente, pero no menos aumentos de logística) pueden compensar la pérdida de mercado civil de dicha mano de obra, en el cómputo general podría incluso decirse que para el ciudadano medio se puede llegar a vivir una cierta etapa de bonanza y NO SOLO eso, sino de certeza económica y de estabilidad, LO PROBLEMATICO llegaría para Rusia y los rusos mayormente si ese estado ACABA siendo percibido o incluso ASUMIDO como el mejor y más adecuado para la vida civil, lo que sería trágico para todos en general...

Es un análisis simplista que habría que profundizar, pero en términos REALISTAS... 

En todo caso, Rusia ha hecho los DEBERES... era obviamente esperable que tal cosa fuese así, SOLO UN INDIGENTES hubiese pensado que los rusos no estarían preparados...

Pero en todo caso eso es cosa de los rusos... 

El problema SOMOS NOSOTROS... ni estábamos preparados para la guerra, ni estamos en situación idónea PERO lo que es más grave:

- DIMOS infinidad de cosas por sentado Y NINGUNA DE ELLAS está sucediendo...

Algo muy simple: 

- EE.UU. intenta como puede satisfacer la demanda de gas de europa, como consecuencia provoca en su propio consumidor ALZAS INDISCRIMINADAS DE PRECIOS y obliga en cierto sentido al ciudadano medio a pagar la asistencia a EUROPA en su conjunto... para mantener los precios contenidos la autoridad americana financia precios a los productos energéticos, manteniendo con ello una demanda alta de los mismos y PROVOCANDO nuevas alzas de precios TANTO PARA sus ciudadanos como para los de europa... esto en por sí ya sería trágico, pero... pero... ES QUE ESAS ALZAS APUNTALAN LA ECONOMÍA DE LOS RUSOS... DEMASIADO...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Maquiavelo dedica varios capítulos de El Príncipe a demostrar la inutilidad a la larga de contratar mercenarios, frente a las ventajas de contar con tropas propias. Quienes llevan varias décadas pagando y armando a proxies deberían ya de haberse dado cuenta de cuál es su eficacia real.



Pienso que el caso es distinto. En aquella época se contrataba mercenarios para luchar en *tus* guerras. La nación contratante se implicaba directamente. Hoy en día se subcontratan, así que la responsabilidad 'legal' no recae sobre ellos.


----------



## UNKAS (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y los de España... y los de Alemania... y los de China... o los de Australia... poder pueden hacer lo que quieran...
> 
> El problema es ACERCARLOS al frente y para eso sólo tienen trenes y carreteras y DISTANCIAS siderales, QUE PUEDEN PERFECTAMENTE ser monitorizadas y machacadas... que ese es el GRAN PROBLEMÓN...
> 
> ...



En resumen: que casi desaparezca la venta de coches es bueno para la economia rusa. Que hayan palmado 35.000 soldados es bueno para la economia rusa. Perder un mercado tan importante como Europa es bueno para la economia rusa.
Vale, ya nos has contado lo bueno. Ahora dinos lo malo, si lo hubiera, que parece que no, que esta guerra era lo que Rusia necesitaba para lanzarse de Siberia to the moon...


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

más madera



la guerra de monty python


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> En resumen: que casi desaparezca la venta de coches es bueno para la economia rusa. Que hayan palmado 35.000 soldados es bueno para la economia rusa. Perder un mercado tan importante como Europa es bueno para la economia rusa.
> Vale, ya nos has contado lo bueno. Ahora dinos lo malo, si lo hubiera, que parece que no, que esta guerra era lo que Rusia necesitaba para lanzarse de Siberia to the moon...



En una economía de guerra EL CONSUMO te castiga... ¿qué es lo que está castigando a Europa-EE.UU.???:

- LA INCAPACIDAD para hacer frente al consumo dado la NECESIDAD de materias primas... lo que te explicaba con la subvención a los carburantes, no se precisa una subvención, se precisa UNA REDUCCIÓN O ELIMINACION máxima del consumo... y no sólo de energía, de todo aquello que obviamente sea INNECESARIO: "¿es imprescindible el uso del automóvil???

Y SENTIMENTALISMOS aparte, 35.000 demandantes de empleo menos PUEDEN INCLUSO SER un problema PERO si el mercado de trabajo precisa más trabajadores, que dada la caída de ventas (automóviles, pero seguramente no menos del resto) pues parece que no va a suceder...

Como ya expliqué, PARECE que los RUSOS sí han hecho los deberes...

Nosotros como malos ALUMNOS los dejamos para Septiembre u Octubre...

¿Queremso seguir en esta guerra???... pues habrá que EXPLICARLE a la gente que tiene que ir al paro y dejar de consumir todo aquello que no sea IMPRESCINDIBLE, ya sean coches, ya sea ropa, ya sean vacaciones...

¿Gusta, no gusta???... 

Vietnam no se perdió por mucho que se diga por los soldados muertos del Tio Sam, ni siquiera porque el Vietcom ganase la guerra... VIETNAM se perdió porque EE.UU. se fue a la ruína...

Ucrania no va a ser Afganistan... va a ser el nuevo VIETNAM... y no queremos verlo, mal asunto, muy mal asunto...


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> En resumen: que casi desaparezca la venta de coches es bueno para la economia rusa. Que hayan palmado 35.000 soldados es bueno para la economia rusa. Perder un mercado tan importante como Europa es bueno para la economia rusa.
> Vale, ya nos has contado lo bueno. Ahora dinos lo malo, si lo hubiera, que parece que no, que esta guerra era lo que Rusia necesitaba para lanzarse de Siberia to the moon...



Por no hablar de que los rusos dependen de la alta tecnología industrial occidental y asiática ( Japón, Taiwan, Corea del sur) para hacer funcionar su industria. Millones de rusos se van a quedae sin trabajo y miles de empresas van a cerrar debido a la falta de componentes y herramientas occidentales. Y eso crea inflación. Rusia lleva aguantando una inflación brutal desde 2014 debido a las sanciones. Prácticamente todas las armas rusas modernas tienen componentes de occidente. Es el mismo caso de Venezuela o iran. Países pobres, atrasados tecnológicamente debido a las sanciones occidentales, con alta inflación que viven del mercado energético. Ese es el futuro de Rusia. Y peor porque pierde a su mayor cliente energético Alemania. Que Europa lo va pasar mal a corto plazo si. A largo plazo rusia. Si Europa es indepediente de la energía rusa, rusia tiene un problema ya que somos su principal mercado energético. Rusia tiene pinta que va implosionar socialmente, ecomicamente, militarmente como la urrs si la guerra se alarga.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania ha logrado dar salida ya a 16 barcos con grano por el Danubio.*
El gobierno de *Ucrania* ha logrado ya dar salida a un total de 16 barcos cargados de cereales a través de la desembocadura del _río Danubio_ y espera resolver en una semana el atasco de buques que se ha producido en la zona.

Así lo anunció el ministerio de Infraestructura ucraniano en un comunicado que publica el medio local _Ukrainska Pravda_.

En la nota asegura que en una semana desaparecerán los atascos generados en el delta del *río Danubio*, en la zona de Bystre, por los buques que tratan de exportar cereales del país, de forma que el grano pueda salir a otros mercados.

Hasta ayer, martes, un total de 16 barcos ya habían pasado por la desembocadura del Bystre para cargar grano ucraniano y, a ese ritmo, se espera que los atascos en el delta del Danubio desaparezcan en un plazo máximo de siete días, reiteró el Ministerio.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Un dato significativo, que he leído entre la hojarasca internaútica, y que debe ser bastante certero
es que en estos cuatro meses del conflicto, Washington se ha pulido mas dineros en la Ucrania 
que en el primer lustro de la guerra de Afganistán. Nunca antes, en la historia conocida de EEUU
había gastado tales sumas -más de 50.000 millones de dólares- en un conflicto en tan poco tiempo.

Sin embargo, Biden es incapaz de mostrar un resultado positivo con ello. Rusia controla alrededor 
de la cuarta parte de Ucrania y EEUU lo compara con el tamaño del estado de Mississippi.


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Por no hablar de que los rusos dependen de la alta tecnología industrial occidental y asiática ( Japón, Taiwan, Corea del sur) para hacer funcionar su industria. Millones de rusos se van a quedae sin trabajo y miles de empresas van a cerrar debido a la falta de componentes y herramientas occidentales. Y eso crea inflación. Rusia lleva aguantando una inflación brutal desde 2014 debido a las sanciones. Prácticamente todas las armas rusas modernas tienen componentes de occidente. Es el mismo caso de Venezuela o iran. Países pobres, atrasados tecnológicamente debido a las sanciones occidentales, con alta inflación que viven del mercado energético. Ese es el futuro de Rusia. Y peor porque pierde a su mayor cliente energético Alemania. Que Europa lo va pasar mal a corto plazo si. A largo plazo rusia. Si Europa es indepediente de la energía rusa, rusia tiene un problema ya que somos su principal mercado energético. Rusia tiene pinta que va implosionar socialmente, ecomicamente, militarmente como la urrs si la guerra se alarga.



Sigues enfocando la mirada del modo inadecuado... los rusos van a una economía de guerra, donde el consumo se sustenta en lo IMPRESCINDIBLE... tienen un SECTOR PRIMARIO vital y POTENTE, cosa que en una economía de guerra es IMPRESCINDIBLE...

A todo ello suman el no haber desarrollado un mercado de consumo tan transcendente que sea imprescindible, salvo para lo más básico...

Occidente en su conjunto DEPENDEN del consumo... en todo su conjunto... su sector primario es casi circunstancial en esencia, la dependencia de todo tipo de empresas es tan exageradamente estricto en sus condiciones que una caída de dicho rubro podría llevarnos DIRECTAMENTE a una CRISIS FINANCIERA sin precedentes... y todo ello en medio de una guerra, para LA QUE NO TENEMOS MATERIAS PRIMAS suficientes...

Ahora coge a los ciudadanos y EXPLICALES cómo y PORQUÉ una guerra en UCRANIA va a convertir sus vidas en MISERIA... creo que no va a funcionar...


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano destruye equipos rusos y depósitos de municiones en el sur de Ucrania.*
El Comando Operativo "Sur" ha informado de que este martes mató a 30 soldados rusos y destruyó dos depósitos de municiones, un obús de 122 mm, el lanzacohetes múltiple Uragan y cuatro vehículos blindados y militares en el sur de *Ucrania*.

Los aviones de combate rusos intentaron repeler uno de los ataques contra un depósito de municiones disparando misiles contra los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de *Ucrania*. La aviación ucraniana no tuvo pérdidas, pero los misiles rusos mataron a un civil en *Bashtanka *y destruyeron una sala de calderas, dijo el ejército de *Ucrania*.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un dato significativo, que he leído entre la hojarasca internaútica, y que debe ser bastante certero
> es que en estos cuatro meses del conflicto, Washington se ha pulido mas dineros en la Ucrania
> que en el primer lustro de la guerra de Afganistán. Nunca antes, en la historia conocida de EEUU
> había gastado tales sumas -más de 50.000 millones de dólares- en un conflicto en tan poco tiempo.
> ...



EEUU no ha "gastado " nada ha invertido. 
Esas armas no las regala. Las está vendiendo a través de la ley de préstamo y arriendo. 
La EU acabará pagándolas subsidiariamente con un jugoso interés. Como le pasó a la URSS después de la 2GM y acabó de pagar religiosamente Putin hace pocos años.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

El polvorín que han volado en Lugansk estaba a mas de 80km de la linea del frente asi que hay dos opciones, ambas malas para Rusia:

-Los ucros ya tienen los misiles de 300km de alcance para el HIMARS

-La linea del frente no es la que dice Rusia .


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (13 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que pasa con el día 15?
> 
> Hay alguna declaración institucional preparada.para ese día en Rusia??
> 
> ...



El viernes 15 está convocada una reunión extraordinaria de la Duma. 

Así que surgen múltiples especulaciones de lo que puede surgir de ahí. 

Desde medidas anticrisis por las sanciones, nuevas leyes o la posible declaración de guerra o vete a saber...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron una instalación militante en el pueblo de Balshon.

Provincia de Idlib, Siria.


----------



## kerevienteya (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El polvorín que han volado en Lugansk estaba a mas de 80km de la linea del frente asi que hay dos opciones, ambas malas para Rusia:
> 
> -Los ucros ya tienen los misiles de 300km de alcance para el HIMARS
> 
> -La linea del frente no es la que dice Rusia .








La inutilidad bélica de la "ayuda" militar a Ucrania. Cálculos insaid.


Claro claro, hay que dejar a Putin invadir, déjalo que camele. Y poner el culo como tú deseas. Hay que negociar una paz ya. Hay que aceptar que Ucrania no va a ganar, ni que los rusos van a conseguir mucho más. Al principio hubo negociaciones. La única forma de liberar Ucrania es con una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Remequilox (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El polvorín que han volado en Lugansk estaba a mas de 80km de la linea del frente asi que hay dos opciones, ambas malas para Rusia:
> 
> -Los ucros ya tienen los misiles de 300km de alcance para el HIMARS
> 
> -La linea del frente no es la que dice Rusia .



O más sencillo aun, han tirado con un Smerch "soviético", que los ucranianos tienen aun unos cuantos de esos.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La UE y Rusia acordaron el tránsito de mercancías a la región de Kaliningrado, Bruselas entregó un documento que "satisfacía plenamente" a Moscú, informa Izvestia citando fuentes de alto rango en la Federación Rusa*



El tema Kaliningrado es un mareo ... La UE hace y dice y no quiere lios pero Lituania no esta por la labor y aplica las restricciones aunque sea jodiendo al resto de miembro de la UE y luego dice que es por la UE ... Veremos como acaba pero creo que de momento todavía falta. Así llevan ya un mes.


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> EEUU no ha "gastado " nada ha invertido.
> Esas armas no las regala. Las está vendiendo a través de la ley de préstamo y arriendo.
> La EU acabará pagándolas subsidiariamente con un jugoso interés. Como le pasó a la URSS después de la 2GM y acabó de pagar religiosamente Putin hace pocos años.



En ningún caso...

El aumento de envíos de armas, provoca aumentos de demanda en materias primas... ese aumento conlleva alzas de precios intensas, tanto para Europa como para EE.UU.

Europa y EE.UU. dependen en gran medida de infinidad de empresas de consumo, desde textil a mecanizados diversos o servicios... si tienes que aumentar la demanda de materias primas y precisas bajar su precio, tienes que de modo IMPRESCINDIBLE eliminar demanda de dichos mercados y enviar esas materias a la industria de las armas... pero... pero... esas empresas tienen deudas, esas deudas tienen propietarios y todo ello apuntala tu sistema financiero y económico... 

HOY ES HOY, NO AYER... hoy EE.UU. no puede financiar determinadas cosas sin tener que renunciar a otras... y todo ello esperando ganar, que si el mercado empieza a suponer por un momento que esto va a ser Vietnam para el Tio Sam y no sólo Europa, los mercados pueden empezar una carrera a lo "salvese quíen pueda" que llevaría a la economía "occidental" a las catacumbas...

Jugamos con fuego y un fuego con gasolina y dinamita en nuestra mochila... ya me contarás...

EE.UU. parecía protegido de la avalancha, pero no... está en el mismo centro del tornado...

O suelta lastre y ese lastre es europa y con lo del gas ya se ve por dónde irá ese soltar lastre o se ahoga con nosotros... y cuidado, que como siga insistiendo, el lastre va a ser también el ciudadano medio americano y AHÍ ME TEMO...


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*El ataque ruso sobre Chasiv Yar, en Donetsk, mata a al menos 45 civiles.*
El número de muertos encontrados bajo los escombros del edificio de apartamentos destruido el pasado fin de semana en un ataque con misiles rusos en *Chasiv Yar*, en la región de* Donetsk*, ha aumentado a 45, según los últimos datos oficiales.

El último balance del bombardeo sobre este enclave residencial fue proporcionado por el Servicio de Emergencia del Estado de *Ucrania* en su canal de Telegram, según informa la agencia local Ukrinform.

"Se han encontrado cuatro cuerpos más de víctimas (en general se recuperaron ya 45 cuerpos, incluido el de un niño). Nueve civiles fueron rescatados de debajo de los escombros", dice el informe.


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Kaliningrado es un mareo ... La UE hace y dice y no quiere lios pero Lituania no esta por la labor y aplica las restricciones aunque sea jodiendo al resto de miembro de la UE y luego dice que es por la UE ... Veremos como acaba pero creo que de momento todavía falta. Así llevan ya un mes.



Y en este caso, aún jugando con fuego tiene razón LITUANIA... si quieren que LITUANIA haga excepciones que la conviertan en sí misma en una excepción y le permitan al igual que a Turquía no tener que aplicar ninguna medida... 

O hay excepciones a la regla y por tanto a Lituania le dan esa excepción y para todo o no hay excepciones a la regla y Kaliningrado es un problema de todos... 

Es justo.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Anuncia Alemania, a bombo y platillo, que en Diciembre dejará de comprar petróleo ruso (directamente a Rusia).
> Analizando, Alemania compra $19,6MM de petróleo, del que $6,38MM, son de Rusia, por tanto es un 30% del petróleo que importa.
> 
> También han anunciado que desde Agosto, dejan de comprar carbón ruso. Alemania compra 70 millones de toneladas de carbón, de las que 18, son rusas (25%). Por tanto, Alemania va a sacrificar el 25% de sus importaciones de bajo precio rusas, por otras (que probablemente sean rusas también: petróleo Usano comprado a Rusia...petróleo Indio comprado a Rusia...). Además, con la crisis que viene, probablemente Alemania vaya a consumir menos de ambos.
> ...



La pregunta es ¿Porqué?

-La respuesta oficial es que Ucrania es Europa lo cual es falso, hasta 1991 era una república comunista de la URSS. 
-La respuesta es nosequé de valores europeos, lo cual es falso, venden bebés a grupos pederastas y traficantes de órganos.
-Del trato a los maricones y sodomitas ni hablo.

La unica respuesta realista es que los gobernantes europeos nos han vendido a los intereses americanos, por unos cuantos millones de dólares en sus cuentas. Ellos no sufrirán los recortes, ellos van en coche oficial.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Me acuerdo hace 4 meses a los prorusos-putinianos afirmando que la UE no iba a confiscar los activos de Rusia ni de coña, que no es posible, que no es realista, que Rusia no va a pagar la reconstrucción...etc. Menudos Nostradamus.

*En octubre, la UE adoptará una directiva que dispondrá la confiscación de activos rusos bajo las sanciones de la UE.*

La Unión Europea adoptará una directiva en octubre, que preverá la posibilidad de confiscación de activos rusos bajo las sanciones de la UE. El comisario europeo de Justicia, Didier Reynders, dijo esto el martes en una conferencia de prensa en Praga, escribe UP.

“El Parlamento Europeo ya aprobó (la directiva), y hay consenso en el Consejo de la UE sobre esto. Entonces, después de las vacaciones de verano, lo aprobaremos en la Rada, entonces, como dije, presentaré la directiva y el legislación pertinente en octubre. Así que nos estamos moviendo muy rápido ", dijo Reynders.

Agregó que como resultado de la directiva adoptada, se ampliará la lista de delitos a nivel de la Unión Europea.

Anteriormente, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, dijo que la Unión Europea estaba redactando una legislación que permitiría confiscar los activos rusos subsidiados y usarlos para la reconstrucción de la posguerra de Ucrania.

EU to adopt legislation for confiscation of Russian assets in October - Commissioner


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jul 2022)

Esta claro que el plan es llevar a los europeos a la miseria para salvar el planeta, "cambiar de habitos" lo llama Caracaballo Fumanal:


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Tienen que aprovechar, por cada uno que pueden enterrar hay diez escondidos en fosas comunes para escaquear bajas.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> EEUU no ha "gastado " nada ha invertido.
> Esas armas no las regala. Las está vendiendo a través de la ley de préstamo y arriendo.
> La EU acabará pagándolas subsidiariamente con un jugoso interés. Como le pasó a la URSS después de la 2GM y acabó de pagar religiosamente Putin hace pocos años.



Cobrará si mantiene su poder hegemónico para hacerlo posible.
Algo que parece bastante borroso en un futuro próximo...
Suerte con eso.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Kaliningrado es un mareo ... La UE hace y dice y no quiere lios pero Lituania no esta por la labor y aplica las restricciones aunque sea jodiendo al resto de miembro de la UE y luego dice que es por la UE ... Veremos como acaba pero creo que de momento todavía falta. Así llevan ya un mes.



Posiblemente vaya por ahí lo del día 15.
¿No hay orden del día para esa fecha?


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Irán no ayudará a Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Irán mantiene acuerdos sobre Defensa con *Rusia*, pero no ayudará a *Moscú* en la *guerra en Ucrania*, aseguró el ministro de Exteriores iraní, Hosein Amir Abdolahian, que al mismo tiempo advirtió de que su Gobierno "evitará cualquier acción que pueda llevar a una escalada" aunque "trabajará para detener" el conflicto.

"Tenemos diferentes tipos de cooperación con *Rusia* y entre ellos en el sector de la Defensa: pero no ayudaremos a ninguno de los dos bandos en esta guerra porque creemos que hay que detenerla", dijo Abdolahian en una entrevista que publica este miércoles el diario italiano _Repubblica_.

"El problema actual del conflicto es que algunos países occidentales, incluido EEUU, tienen fabricantes de armamento que intentan vender sus productos. Evitaremos cualquier acción que pueda llevar a una escalada, pero trabajaremos para detener la *guerra*", añadió sobre las acusaciones estadounidenses de que *Rusia* está a punto de adquirir aviones no tripulados portadores de misiles de Irán.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Jul 2022)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Ojalá me pagase la OTAN por postear en los foros xDD



Eres becario a tu edad?


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y en este caso, aún jugando con fuego tiene razón LITUANIA... si quieren que LITUANIA haga excepciones que la conviertan en sí misma en una excepción y le permitan al igual que a Turquía no tener que aplicar ninguna medida...
> 
> O hay excepciones a la regla y por tanto a Lituania le dan esa excepción y para todo o no hay excepciones a la regla y Kaliningrado es un problema de todos...
> 
> Es justo.



Turquia no es UE por eso hacen todas las excepciones que les sale del nabo ... Supongo que hablarás de Hungria .. no??


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Quien iba a pensar que Vladimir iba a "quemar" a los llamados "oligarcas rusos" -que no son nada fieles a a Rusia- como si fueran los barcos de Hernán Cortés...
> Vladimir tiene un IQ muy por encima de la media...



Ya lo dijo en su discurso de febrero. Aquellos rusos que están fuera disfrutando de la vida europea, lo cuál es legítimo, no deben olvidar que son rusos y no europeos.
Y muchos lo olvidaron...y ahora sufren que son parias en Europa, y también en Rusia, donde si vuelven, muchos les ajustarán cuentas.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos aseguran que han logrado contener los avances rusos en Donestk.*
El Ejército ucraniano ha logrado contener algunos de los ataques de la ofensiva que mantienen los rusos en la región oriental de *Donestk*, donde el Gobierno de *Kiev* aún controla enclaves estratégicos como la ciudad de *Sloviansk*.

"Los defensores ucranianos han rechazado con éxito el asalto ruso hacia los asentamientos de *Dovhenke* y *Dolyna*, en dirección a *Sloviansk*", ha asegurado el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* en su canal de Telegram.

En esta zona, los rusos, no obstante, "no detienen sus bombardeos con artillería, que afectan a múltiples asentamientos como Dolyna, Dibrivne, Kurulka, Mazanivka, Adamivka, Virnopillia, Husarivka, Chepil, Velyka Komyshuvakha, Krasnopillia, Khrestyshche, Dovhenke y Mayak", dice al parte castrense.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jul 2022)

....


UNKAS dijo:


> En resumen: que casi desaparezca la venta de coches es bueno para la economia rusa. Que hayan palmado 35.000 soldados es bueno para la economia rusa. Perder un mercado tan importante como Europa es bueno para la economia rusa.
> Vale, ya nos has contado lo bueno. Ahora dinos lo malo, si lo hubiera, que parece que no, que esta guerra era lo que Rusia necesitaba para lanzarse de Siberia to the moon...




La venta de coches no ha desaparecido, las fabricas rusas se han tenido que reacondicionar para suplirse de mercado ruso o chino de algunos elementos, no hay oferta, que no es lo mismo que no hay demanda.
Europa surtía a Rusia de elementos muy especializados, de lujo o turismo, creo que salimos perdiendo nosotros.
Ucrania con unos 38 Millones de habitantes creo que ha perdido muchos más hombres que Rusia, no en vano los frentes son una picadora de carne ucraniana con sus tiras y aflojas para que los ucranianos hagan avances temerarios.
etc., etc., etc.


----------



## vil. (13 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Turquia no es UE por eso hacen todas las excepciones que les sale del nabo ... Supongo que hablarás de Hungria .. no??



Hablo de Turquía y la OTAN... no es cuestión sólo de UE... es cuestión de sanciones y excepciones... y Lituania tiene un motivo para sentir que merece esa excepción, si al excepción se tiene que hacer... y ella SEGURO aceptará que si ha de hacer excepciones a de hacerlas, pero si hay excepciones y alguien tiene que hacerlas obligado, pues JUSTO es que se le PAGUE... 

Lituania lo que probablemente quiere es HACER EXCEPCIONES... pero ella IMAGINO quiere ser también una excepción y TIENE RAZÓN... 

Cada uno juega su juego, como los Turcos... y si hacen la cosa tal que así, es de respetar, DEFIENDEN LO SUYO...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Jul 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> O sea que tú subnormalez es propia, te brota de dentro, no se genera como con las máquinas expendedoras de 20 en 20 céntimos, ya lo dijo tu madre....me parece que se me a escapado un peo con tufo a maíz....o a patatas bravas



Uy, parece que he tocado algún nervio sensible


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*La Fiscalía de Ucrania cifra en 349 los niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra.*
349 niños ucranianos murieron en la *guerra*, según datos proporcionados por *el Fiscal General de Kiev*.

"Hasta ahora, más de mil niños en* Ucrania* se han visto afectados por la agresión armada de *Rusia*. En particular, *349 niños fueron asesinados y más de 652 resultaron heridos* ", escribió el servicio de prensa de la Fiscalía.

Estas cifras no son definitivas, ya que el trabajo de rescatistas en las zonas de hostilidades activas está en marcha. El mayor número de víctimas se registró en las regiones de *Donetsk, Jarkov y Kiev*. Ayer, en la ciudad de Siversk, en la región de *Donetsk*, dos menores de 2 y 17 años resultaron heridos en el atentado. El niño de dos años se encuentra en estado grave.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jul 2022)

*VK se convertirá en el líder tecnológico de Rusia mientras la crisis informática sacude el sector (el Facebook ruso)*

Por bne IntelIiNews 12 de julio de 2022

Vladimir Kiriyenko, el nuevo director general de la gran empresa de Internet VKontakte, disfrutó de un día de protagonismo en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo de junio (SPIEF). *"Hemos superado una audiencia mensual de 100 millones y una audiencia diaria de 50 millones"*, dijo en una sala llena de ejecutivos y funcionarios. *"Para nosotros es un gran logro, el grupo lleva mucho tiempo trabajando para conseguirlo"*, añadió.

Antes de la llegada de Kiriyenko, Vkontakte (más conocida como VK) se había estancado en comparación con sus pares internacionales. El crecimiento de los ingresos había caído de forma pronunciada desde finales de 2020, y la empresa tenía una relación entre la deuda neta y el EBITDA de alrededor de 2,5 al entrar en 2022.

Sin embargo, cuando Rusia envió tropas a Ucrania en febrero, la suerte de VK cambió. *Las sanciones impuestas a las empresas tecnológicas rusas hicieron que parte de la competencia se retirara, lo que llevó a sus usuarios a los brazos abiertos de VK. *Las prohibiciones de algunas plataformas de redes sociales extranjeras también ayudaron a VK. Se presentó una serie de nuevas oportunidades, como l*a adquisición de activos abandonados por rivales en dificultades a precios bajos* y el apoyo de un gobierno envuelto en una guerra de la información.

Ahora, VKontakte está consolidando su posición en el mercado ruso, incluso cuando sus competidores sufren una dramática crisis tecnológica que ha visto cómo los profesionales del sector huyen en masa y los inversores extranjeros abandonan sus posiciones en las empresas rusas.

Noticias antiguas

El cambio de accionistas en diciembre de 2021 y la llegada de Kiriyenko debían representar un nuevo rumbo. East-West Digital News informa que los motivos comerciales fueron una consideración en la reestructuración, incluyendo la ayuda a la compañía para evitar posibles sanciones de Estados Unidos. Pero estaba claro que el principal mensaje detrás de la reestructuración era político: El padre de Kiriyenko es el primer jefe de gabinete del presidente Putin, y The Bell informa de que la nueva estructura de gestión supondría la división del control de la empresa con la compañía de seguros Sogaz, que es en parte propiedad de un viejo aliado de Putin.

Ahora, el grupo parece estar adoptando una nueva estrategia: centrarse en hacer crecer al máximo su plataforma de medios sociales insignia.

La empresa tecnológica rival, Yandex, es conocida por sus aventuradas inversiones en una amplia gama de sectores, desde servicios de transporte hasta robots de reparto. En cambio, el discurso de Kiriyenko en el SPIEF se centró en la plataforma de medios sociales de VK.

Destacó los esfuerzos de VK por reforzar la infraestructura que soporta su servicio de redes sociales. Como resultado de estos esfuerzos, dijo Kiriyenko, *VK puede soportar un aumento del 30% del tráfico. *La aplicación también ha lanzado una función de llamada, un mensajero e incluso vídeos de corta duración.

Sin embargo, gran parte de la popularidad actual de VK no se debe a las mejoras de su servicio, sino a la falta de competencia. La decisión de Rusia de etiquetar a Meta (propietaria de Facebook, WhatsApp e Instagram) como "organización extremista" ha hecho que muchas de las redes sociales más populares del mundo sean inutilizables sin una VPN. Los usuarios de VK aumentaron en más de 4 millones en el mes siguiente a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

*El 80% de los usuarios rusos de Internet utilizan ahora VK. *Con el aumento del número de usuarios, VK quiere invertir en nuevas funcionalidades. Y no hay mejor momento para salir al mercado. Mientras las empresas extranjeras intentan deshacerse de sus activos rusos para limitar el riesgo de reputación, VK ha ido adquiriendo una serie de nuevos servicios.

La consolidación de VK en el ámbito de los medios de comunicación ha sido especialmente exitosa. Recientemente ha llegado a un acuerdo para la adquisición de la división de noticias de Yandex, que incluye la plataforma de blogs Yandex.Zen y el agregador Yandex.News.

Yandex.News es la principal fuente de información para el 41% de los rusos, según el activista y político de la oposición Alexei Navalny. Pero como el agregador está obligado a promocionar las historias elegidas por el regulador estatal de los medios de comunicación, Yandex estaba siendo criticado por los accionistas extranjeros por potenciar efectivamente la narrativa del Kremlin.

*Yandex entabló conversaciones con VK para vender sus servicios de medios de comunicación a finales de febrero. Los detalles de las transacciones no han sido revelados, pero The Bell sugiere que Yandex podría cambiar Zen y Novosty por el servicio de entrega de alimentos y comestibles Delivery Club (si puede llegar a un acuerdo con el copropietario Sber).*

Arrasando con todo

Los activos mediáticos de Yandex no son los únicos objetivos de la ambiciosa expansión de VK. El holding holandés Prosus ha puesto a la venta el sitio de anuncios clasificados Avito, y se rumorea que VK está entre los que compiten por comprarlo. Avito cuenta con más de 90 millones de usuarios y encabezó la lista de Similarweb de los sitios de anuncios clasificados más visitados del mundo en noviembre de 2021.

Las plataformas de anuncios clasificados experimentaron un aumento de su popularidad durante la pandemia, y han seguido prosperando incluso cuando los métodos tradicionales de publicidad han decaído en el último año.

*Otro servicio que se rumorea que está en el punto de mira de VK es la plataforma de cine online ivi, según Bell. ivi es el mayor servicio de streaming online en Rusia por número de usuarios,* y supondría un gran impulso para el plan de VK de aumentar su presencia online y captar nuevos usuarios.

No está claro cómo financiará VK los acuerdos. Intercambiar sus propios activos por las nuevas adquisiciones podría ser un método popular en el actual clima de negocios, pero para asegurar tales compras de alto precio VK tendría que estar preparada para ceder activos significativos.

Otra posibilidad es que VK se endeude más. Pero con los niveles relativamente altos de deuda que ya tiene, este movimiento podría poner a prueba los nervios de los inversores y los ejecutivos.

*La Bolsa de Londres detuvo en marzo la negociación de más de 400 millones de dólares en recibos de depósito globales de VK, y los bonos fueron posteriormente retirados de la cotización.* VK ha dicho que puede tener suficiente dinero para devolver a los tenedores de bonos, pero aún no ha establecido un plan detallado de reembolso o reestructuración.

Nuevos amigos

Las opciones para financiar la racha de compras de VK parecen escasas. Pero el grupo puede esperar el apoyo de un improbable patrocinador para ayudar a mantener su crecimiento: el gobierno ruso.

Los bancos estatales pueden conceder préstamos a bajo interés para la compra de Avito o de los activos de noticias de Yandex; después de todo, las acciones del gobierno en Ucrania son un factor en la venta de ambas entidades.

También es posible que el gobierno siga el modelo chino ejemplificado por WeChat, integrando los servicios públicos con los sitios o apps más visitados - incluyendo VK. Esto podría aumentar aún más el tráfico de la aplicación, impulsando los ingresos. El Ministerio de Desarrollo Digital ya está probando un proceso de verificación para su portal de escuelas y hospitales, que permite a los usuarios iniciar sesión mediante VK.

*Otra ley aprobada en junio obligará a todos los órganos del Estado a crear páginas en las redes sociales.* Dado que muchas redes sociales extranjeras están bloqueadas en Rusia, es probable que esto genere mucho más tráfico para VK en la práctica.

La buena noticia para los ejecutivos de VK, que esperan asegurarse el apoyo del gobierno ruso, es que parece haber evitado la represión de las redes sociales que siguió al estallido de la guerra en Ucrania. Esto es una señal de que se considera un activo en el esfuerzo por construir una "Internet soberana", en lugar de una amenaza.

El fundador de VK, el conocido empresario Pavel Durov, abandonó la empresa en 2014, alegando una disminución de la "libertad de acción" de la dirección de la empresa.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Amnistía Internacional exige cesar persecución penal del opositor ruso Yashin.*
Amnistía Internacional (AI) ha exigido cesar la persecución penal del opositor ruso Iliá *Yashin*, que podría enfrentar varios años de cárcel por criticar la *guerra* de *Rusia* en *Ucrania*.

"Iliá Yashin es uno de los pocos opositores que, hasta hace poco permanecía en el país y en libertad. Actualmente también está detenido de una manera arbitraria y se enfrenta a cárcel por criticar las acciones del ejército ruso en Ucrania", dijo Marie Struthers, directora de Amnistía Internacional para Europa Oriental y Asia Central, en un comunicado.

Según Struthers, el opositor ruso, imputado por abordar la tragedia en Bucha, "debe ser puesto en libertad de inmediato y sin condiciones".

También "deben cesar los vergonzosos procesos penales (en *Rusia*) por ejercer el derecho a la libertad de expresión", insistió la representante de la AI.


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final El mercado ruso del automóvil acabara en manos de implantes chinos en Rusia y de alguna nacionalización de fabricas existentes y adiós a Renault, VW, Mercedes... abandonar un mercado que tiene un potencial de más de 3M de unidades al año es bastante estúpido.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Que puede salir mal


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final El mercado ruso del automóvil acabara en manos de implantes chinos en Rusia y de alguna nacionalización de fabricas existentes y adiós a Renault, VW, Mercedes... abandonar un mercado que tiene un potencial de más de 3M de unidades al año es bastante estúpido.



Está claro que han recibido presiones y chantajes. En Pepsico lo reconocieron... No es normal renunciar a una parte de tu mercado porque sí.


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que puede salir mal



Ricardo Marquina... ¿Algún día dirá algo bueno de un país al que considera "su casa"?


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> EEUU no ha "gastado " nada ha invertido.
> Esas armas no las regala. Las está vendiendo a través de la ley de préstamo y arriendo.
> La EU acabará pagándolas subsidiariamente con un jugoso interés. Como le pasó a la URSS después de la 2GM y acabó de pagar religiosamente Putin hace pocos años.



La guerra como inversión... mmm, eso en mi estructura mental tiene nombre.


----------



## pemebe (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Fiscalía de Ucrania cifra en 349 los niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra.*
> 349 niños ucranianos murieron en la *guerra*, según datos proporcionados por *el Fiscal General de Kiev*.
> 
> "Hasta ahora, más de mil niños en* Ucrania* se han visto afectados por la agresión armada de *Rusia*. En particular, *349 niños fueron asesinados y más de 652 resultaron heridos* ", escribió el servicio de prensa de la Fiscalía.
> ...



Por comparar para que veamos lo que importan lo niños.

Datos de Unicef de 2021:
*Yemen: 10.000 niños muertos o mutilados por el conflicto*








10.000 niños muertos o mutilados por el conflicto en Yemen


Desde UNICEF hacemos enormes esfuerzos para llegar a cada niño en Yemen, pero la gravedad de la situación humanitaria no se puede subestimar https://bit.ly/3jhr8tG




www.unicef.es





Datos de la Onu 2022:
*Entre 2005 y 2020, más de 104.100 niños fueron asesinados o mutilados en conflictos.*








Niños en conflictos, víctimas en Siria, migrantes en Melilla y San Antonio... Las noticias del martes


Entre 2005 y 2020, más de 104.100 niños fueron asesinados o mutilados en conflictos. En Siria, un nuevo análisis cifra en los 306.887 civiles muertos entre 2011 y 2021. La ONU pide a Marruecos y España que investiguen las muertes de 26 migrantes en Melilla y lamenta el fallecimiento de otros 50...




news.un.org





Datos de la Onu 2022
*There were 27,126 deaths of children (en Siria durante el conflicto)*
OHCHR | 50th regular session of the Human Rights Council: Reports. Report 68.

Datos de Save the Childen 2020
*Más de 26.000 niños muertos o mutilados por la guerra en Afganistán en los últimos 14 años,*








Más de 26.000 niños muertos o mutilados por la guerra en Afganistán en los últimos 14 años, según Save the Children


Más de 26.000 niños han muerto o han quedado mutilados como consecuencia de la guerra en Afganistán durante...




www.europapress.es




PD; en los 6 primeros meses de 2021 hubo más de 460 adicionales

Y un poco más allá.
Datos de la FAO 1995
*La FAO dice que 560.000 niños han muerto por las sanciones a Irak*
*








La FAO dice que 560.000 niños han muerto por las sanciones a Irak


Las sanciones económicas impuestas a Irak en 1990 por Naciones Unidas, tras, la guerra del Golfo, son, responsables de la muerte de 560.000 niños, seg




elpais.com





PD: Todas las muertes son igual de importantes.*


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Ha sucedido: el euro por debajo del dolar:





Y al mismo tiempo pese a que la marca horaria no coincida, el oro ha pegado un bajón de 20$




Ha sucedido al unísono. Esto está orquestado.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ha sucedido: el euro por debajo del dolar:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121790



Las sanciones funcionan.


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

_*‼ El canciller austriaco Nehammer sobre las consecuencias de las sanciones antirrusas‼*_
*"Si seguimos así, sólo quedan dos opciones. El alcohol y las drogas psicotrópicas. 
Y yo diría: ¡el alcohol está básicamente bien!".*


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Corea del Norte ha reconocido oficialmente a la República Popular de Donetsk, según el jefe de la DNR, Pushylin.

¡Gracias camaradas norcoreanos!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Se ha lanzado una nueva oleada de ataques con misiles en Ucrania.
Llegadas cerca de Odessa, en la región de Zaporizhzhia, la región de Kiev (Bila Tserkva) en la aglomeración de Slovyansk-Kramatorsk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a la discusión sobre HIMARS.

1. En la fase actual, se utilizan a la misma distancia a la que pueden operar los misiles Tochka-U. Incluso el ataque nocturno a Luhansk se llevó a cabo no sólo con HIMARS, sino también con misiles Tochka-U. Como podemos ver, hasta ahora no ha habido un aumento fundamental de la gama. Anteriormente, los misiles tenían muchas posibilidades de llegar a Berdyansk, Taganrog, Millerovo, la región de Belgorod, etc. Sin ningún HIMARS y en su mayor parte fueron derribados. Por supuesto, hay misiles de mayor alcance para el HIMARS, pero estos o bien no han sido entregados todavía, o bien han sido entregados, pero no han sido utilizados. Yo calificaría de alta la probabilidad de tales entregas. El Pentágono ya ha dado su aprobación a los ataques en territorio ruso. Esencialmente a sí mismo.

2. Como ya han señalado fuentes sobre el terreno, el uso de HIMARS va en conjunto con otros MLRS ("Grad", "Olha", "Smerch", "Uragan") y el lanzador de misiles Tochka-U, donde la tarea de los antiguos complejos soviéticos es "sobrecargar los sistemas de defensa aérea con múltiples objetivos y aumentar las posibilidades de que el misil HIMARS alcance el objetivo". Como podemos ver en el episodio de Novaya Kakhovka, los SAMs y SAMGs son bastante capaces de derribar misiles HIMARS al igual que derribarían misiles Hurricanes o Tochka-U, por ejemplo. Precisamente porque es posible, el enemigo utiliza un lanzamiento masivo de misiles hacia un objetivo concreto para aumentar sus posibilidades de éxito.

3. En consecuencia, el problema no es el HIMARS en sí mismo, que es simplemente un buen sistema MLRS, sino el cambio de táctica del enemigo, que, utilizando datos técnicos y de inteligencia encubierta, ha centrado su atención en la infraestructura logística y de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, tratando de operar dentro del concepto de guerra centrada en la red, buscando interrumpir las cadenas logísticas e inutilizar elementos individuales de la estructura de mando.

4. Estoy seguro de que el cambio de enfoques en las tácticas de ataque es una decisión de EE.UU. y la OTAN, que proporcionan los objetivos, suministran las armas necesarias para tales ataques y, muy probablemente, están directamente involucrados en asegurar el funcionamiento de los complejos. Las AFU no son más que una fachada y un ejecutor.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Ilustración de las tesis anteriores.
El misil Tochka-U derribado cerca de Luhansk.
En cuanto al "invencible HIMARS", si fuera invencible, el enemigo no tendría que saturar la zona de defensa aérea de Luhansk con otros misiles.

Sin embargo, hemos visto los resultados de estas tácticas adversarias en las últimas semanas y están produciendo algunos resultados para el enemigo, lo que obviamente requiere cambios en el almacenamiento y la dispersión militar para reducir la eficacia de estos ataques contra objetivos estacionarios de reconocimiento.

Ni que decir tiene que hay que seguir trabajando metódicamente para identificar y destruir los lanzadores de los misiles HIMARS y Uragan y los lanzacohetes pesados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

El precio que todos pagaremos este invierno

La Unión Europea, al igual que el resto de Europa, pagará un alto precio por las sanciones antirrusas. Así lo ha declarado el viceprimer ministro rumano Kelemen Hunor. Según él, el continente se enfrenta al invierno más duro de los últimos 60 años.
"En primer lugar, nosotros, la Unión Europea, pagaremos el precio de las sanciones contra Rusia <...> Europa, la Unión Europea, hay que decirlo con franqueza: el precio lo pagaremos todos este invierno, desgraciadamente, y no se prevé por el momento, no hay señales de que se acerque el final del conflicto", dijo Hunor en B1 TV.
"Va a ser un invierno duro, quizá el más duro de los últimos 40-50-60 años. Incluso, por desgracia, para toda Europa", añadió el viceprimer ministro.

В Европе готовятся к тяжелой расплате за антироссийские санкции - zinc

Este es el precio de apoyar al régimen nazi en Ucrania.
Estoy lejos de pensar que "Europa se congelará y se arrastrará". Esto está más en el ámbito del mantra de 2015 "Ucrania se congelará".
Estados Unidos seguirá empujando a sus vasallos para que continúen el conflicto con Rusia (porque beneficia a Estados Unidos, que está hundiendo descaradamente a un competidor económico), sin tener en cuenta el precio que ya ha pagado y que aún debe pagar el hombre común europeo, que ha delegado su futuro en tales dirigentes, que le notifican que tendrá que soportar el peor invierno en décadas por el régimen nazi de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Rusia concentra sus esfuerzos en el territorio de la DNR, mientras que la prolongación de las hostilidades puede hacer que aumenten los llamamientos a una solución diplomática en los países occidentales - CNN

La cadena estadounidense informa de que las tropas rusas se encuentran actualmente en una "pausa operativa" para recuperar fuerzas y establecer la logística antes de reanudar las ofensivas activas y a gran escala.

Es probable que las tropas rusas utilicen la misma táctica que en las batallas por Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, es decir, una ofensiva lenta con ataques masivos a las posiciones ucranianas.

El artículo de análisis señala como uno de los principales retos para Ucrania los problemas logísticos y las dificultades para manejar los numerosos tipos de armamento de los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

El artículo concluye que es cada vez más probable una prolongación de las hostilidades, y que la situación económica en Occidente tendrá un impacto cada vez más negativo en el apoyo a Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Snowball (13 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ha sucedido: el euro por debajo del dolar:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121790
> ...



Siempre que el dólar se fortalece, cae El oro y viceversa 

Compre unas krugerrands durante los años 2011-2014. La última me costó 1000 euros... mirad ahora a cuanto está una krugerrand en euros


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Ucrania vuelve a pedir dinero con la mano tendida

El asesor económico de Volodymyr Zelenskyy, Oleg Ustenko, ha declarado que Ucrania necesita ahora 9.000 millones de dólares al mes de los países occidentales para cubrir el déficit presupuestario, lo que supone casi el doble de las peticiones anteriores de Kiev, según el Financial Times.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ignorante (13 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Y un poco más allá.
> Datos de la FAO 1995
> *La FAO dice que 560.000 niños han muerto por las sanciones a Irak*
> *
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, el medio millón de niños muertos en Iraq, es duro decirlo, pero estuvo plenamente justificada la necesidad:









Watch: Madeleine Albright Saying Iran Children Deaths 'Worth It' Resurfaces


A clip from a 1996 interview shows an anguished Albright answer a question about the deaths of Iraqi children.




www.newsweek.com













‘A trailblazer’: political leaders pay tribute to Madeleine Albright


Obama, Bush, Blair and others hail first female secretary of state: ‘She lived out the American dream’




www.theguardian.com





PD: Esos dos enlaces son los UNICOS que he encontrado en Google en toda la prensa "oficial". La noticia es muy conocida (que a Madeleine Albright, partido Demócrata por cierto, le parecía justificado matar niños con tal de aplicar las sanciones a Iraq) pero _casi_ _ha desaparecido_ de los medios pro-occidentales de alta difusión.... seguro que no es casualidad. A mi me gusta aportar enlaces de dichos medios porque valen para todo el mundo, incluso los más inocentones que piensan que los alternativos desinforman


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Corea del Norte ha reconocido oficialmente a la República Popular de Donetsk, según el jefe de la DNR, Pushylin.
> 
> ¡Gracias camaradas norcoreanos!
> 
> ...



Son tios coherentes, saben quien es su enemigo. Y siempre se posicionan en contra, cosa que Rusia les devolvio aprobando sanciones pedidas por los americanos, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## niraj (13 Jul 2022)

No les basta con hundir Alemania, también quieren humillarla
Y Scholz sonríe y baja a cabeza




[ Photo ]
El asesor de la Comisión del gobierno de los Estados Unidos para la seguridad y la cooperación en Europa (esto es importante) Paul Massaro a perdido por completo los estribos hoy. 

Instó en Twitter a transferir las tropas de la OTAN de Alemania a Polonia y los Estados bálticos, dijo que Ucrania, Polonia y los países bálticos son el futuro (!) de Europa, llamó a Alemania "en bancarrota moral" , y un poco antes se preguntó por qué Gerhard Schroeder aún no está bajo sanciones


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pienso que el caso es distinto. En aquella época se contrataba mercenarios para luchar en *tus* guerras. La nación contratante se implicaba directamente. Hoy en día se subcontratan, así que la responsabilidad 'legal' no recae sobre ellos.



El problema que discutimos ahora no es la responsabilidad legal de lo que hagan los mercenarios, sino si económica y militarmente sale más a cuenta invertir en tener fuerzas armadas propias o pagar mercenarios; si son contratos directos o subcontratas es lo de menos.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Noticias de última hora: "*O* la vanguardia" ha abierto la carretera de Seversk, sembrada de cadáveres de miembros de Bandera

La vanguardia de los escuadrones de asalto del grupo "O" aplastó a un grupo de nazis en un reducto en las afueras del oeste de Verkhnekamenskoye. Con la captura de este bastión, las AFU ya no pueden montar una defensa de maniobra, lo único que les queda a los combatientes ucranianos es morir por etapas. O rendirse, aunque esto ya no es necesario.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El ataque ruso sobre Chasiv Yar, en Donetsk, mata a al menos 45 civiles.*



No se rick , pero tu charla me parece falsa.



Es un tio en la veintena con pantalones militares, y pelo corte militar.



Tipico 4x4 civil con el que se mueven los paramilitares, y los los batallones nacionalistas.

y un falleciodo 0:57

Joven con pantalones mililtares.



--------------




0:45.

Se puede observar como el rescatador envuelve algo en una manta ¿ el que ? Pues un fusil, supongo que no queda bien si pretendes hacer pasar el ataque por lo que no es.

Estos Ucranianos mienten en casi todo . Pero supongo que lo sabes.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El precio que todos pagaremos este invierno
> 
> La Unión Europea, al igual que el resto de Europa, pagará un alto precio por las sanciones antirrusas. Así lo ha declarado el viceprimer ministro rumano Kelemen Hunor. Según él, el continente se enfrenta al invierno más duro de los últimos 60 años.
> "En primer lugar, nosotros, la Unión Europea, pagaremos el precio de las sanciones contra Rusia <...> Europa, la Unión Europea, hay que decirlo con franqueza: el precio lo pagaremos todos este invierno, desgraciadamente, y no se prevé por el momento, no hay señales de que se acerque el final del conflicto", dijo Hunor en B1 TV.
> ...



Si solo fuera este invierno...Es el primero de unos cuantos.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Recientemente, soldados ucranianos cometieron un atroz crimen de guerra en el pueblo de Myronivske, cerca de Svitlodarsk.

Los civiles que habían acudido a relajarse a la playa fueron tiroteados por una ATGM. Dos murieron y dos resultaron heridos.

Hablé con la madre de la mujer asesinada. Es imposible escuchar con calma su historia. Tampoco es posible imaginar lo que tenían en mente las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que dispararon deliberadamente misiles antitanque contra los veraneantes.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## cujo (13 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Siempre que el dólar se fortalece, cae El oro y viceversa
> 
> Compre unas krugerrands durante los años 2011-2014. La última me costó 1000 euros... mirad ahora a cuanto está una krugerrand en euros



unos 1700€ jeje


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, el medio millón de niños muertos en Iraq, es duro decirlo, pero estuvo plenamente justificada la necesidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No que irse lejos. Aquí en este foro hay personas que también justifican las bombas nucleares sobre Japón.
Y en Hiroshima también había algunos niños.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si solo fuera este invierno...Es el primero de unos cuantos.



Pues yo pense que la UE tenía un plan que consistía en que no se que de un hidroducto y mil minolles de placas solares nos proporcionarían energía limpia, barata, resiliente y transversal a todos y cinco mil minolles más de valientes ucranianos luchadores por la democracia .. Y que en Octubre ya lo habrían resuelto todo, no?? Pues hemos sido engañados ... Y van ya ni se sabe.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Ridículo intento: Canadá es demandado por el Congreso Mundial de Ucranianos*.

Los representantes de la organización exigieron que se anulara la decisión de entregar a Alemania una turbina para el gasoducto Nord Stream-1, que estaba siendo reparada en Canadá. La demanda se presentó ante el Tribunal Federal de Canadá.

"Hasta ahora nuestros recursos han sido infructuosos y no nos queda más remedio que demandar", dijo la organización ucraniana.

*Organización considerada indeseable en Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

La Comisión Europea aplaza el examen del estatuto de candidato a la UE para Georgia hasta 2023 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Negociaciones en Turquía sobre las exportaciones de grano de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Negociaciones en Turquía sobre las exportaciones de grano de Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras caen las bombas en Donetsk. Los rusos discutiendo como deben exportar los ucranianos , mientras que a ellos los occidentales les quieren negar las expotaciones, el comercio, les bloquean las cuentas, y les roban los depositos. No se, quizas yo sea raro pero me parece de verdaderos gilipollas. Con lo que les paguen , seguiran pagan armas para disparar a los rusos. Un plan sin fisuras.

Luego dice la peña que los puentes no se pueden destruir, pues claro pero se pueden negociar las exportaciones del enemigo. Es para mearse. Gila War.


----------



## kerevienteya (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El polvorín que han volado en Lugansk estaba a mas de 80km de la linea del frente asi que hay dos opciones, ambas malas para Rusia:
> 
> -Los ucros ya tienen los misiles de 300km de alcance para el HIMARS
> 
> -La linea del frente no es la que dice Rusia .



Evidentemente, cuando dicen que van a enviar algo, es porque ya lo han hecho.
Los cohetes de largo alcance están ya en Ucrania y los están usando.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Jul 2022)

Pero todos querían volver ya a Ucrania como aseguraban los medios. Y de aquí a unos meses, ya asentados, con las ayudas económicas (400e por familia+100e por cada hijo más aparte aquellos a los que también proporcionen vivienda gratuita) ¿Cuantos de ellos querrán volver? ¿Y cuantos preferirán traerse al resto de la familia para seguir disfrutando de las ayudas en lugar de volver a un país desvastado y donde los salarios son tan bajos? Por lo tanto un coste económico que seguirá a cargo de España. Eso unido a la recesión, al aumento de los alimentos, gasolina, luz.....que cara la va a salir a España una guerra en que no pintaba nada y en la cual quien se llevará el beneficio llegado el caso será EEUU, que además habrá debilitado a Rusia y a la UE. Y ya está pensando EEUU en ir a por China....el futuro pinta mal en Europa por obeder a EEUU a costa de todos sus ciudadanos.

*Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida*

Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Evidentemente, cuando dicen que van a enviar algo, es porque ya lo han hecho.
> Los cohetes de largo alcance están ya en Ucrania y los están usando.



Eran Toucha, no son iskander y los derriban bastante pero alguno pasan. Tienen un cep de unos 50 m si estan modernizados. Para blancos grandes más que suifciente. Entre 70 y 120km. Los ucranianos debieron quedarse con cientos, eran un arma muy comun en el primer escalos sovietico. Claro que muchos estan deguaszados, y otros vendidos. Los rusos afirmaan haber destruido unas 30-40 lanzaderas y una cantidad brutal de misiles. Pero evidentmeente les quedan. Hay fotos claras de estos cacharos o derribados o restos cuando han impactado.

Realmente las cifras eran 90 lanzadores antes del comiendo de la operación. Tendran unos 30 o 40 operativos. No creo que quedaran en otros paises del este salvo quizas en los almacenes de alemania , la RDA tenia el mejor ejercito despues del ruso.


----------



## ZARGON (13 Jul 2022)

Reporte del 12/7


----------



## Satori (13 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero todos querían volver ya a Ucrania como aseguraban los medios. Y de aquí a unos meses, ya asentados, con las ayudas económicas (400e por familia+100e por cada hijo más aparte aquellos a los que también proporcionen vivienda gratuita) ¿Cuantos de ellos querrán volver? ¿Y cuantos preferirán traerse al resto de la familia para seguir disfrutando de las ayudas en lugar de volver a un país desvastado y donde los salarios son tan bajos? Por lo tanto un coste económico que seguirá a cargo de España. Eso unido a la recesión, al aumento de los alimentos, gasolina, luz.....que cara la va a salir a España una guerra en que no pintaba nada y en la cual quien se llevará el beneficio llegado el caso será EEUU, que además habrá debilitado a Rusia y a la UE. Y ya está pensando EEUU en ir a por China....el futuro pinta mal en Europa por obeder a EEUU a costa de todos sus ciudadanos.
> 
> *Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida*
> 
> Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.



y eso que la guerra se limita de momento a una quinta parte del territorio ucraniano. Menudo shithole debe ser Ucrania para que la mayoría de los que salen no quieran volver.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> No les basta con hundir Alemania, también quieren humillarla
> Y Scholz sonríe y baja a cabeza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121812
> ...



¿Y quitarles la correa a los alemanes? los que mandan en EEUU cada día más idiotas.


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero todos querían volver ya a Ucrania como aseguraban los medios. Y de aquí a unos meses, ya asentados, con las ayudas económicas (400e por familia+100e por cada hijo más aparte aquellos a los que también proporcionen vivienda gratuita) ¿Cuantos de ellos querrán volver? ¿Y cuantos preferirán traerse al resto de la familia para seguir disfrutando de las ayudas en lugar de volver a un país desvastado y donde los salarios son tan bajos? Por lo tanto un coste económico que seguirá a cargo de España. Eso unido a la recesión, al aumento de los alimentos, gasolina, luz.....que cara la va a salir a España una guerra en que no pintaba nada y en la cual quien se llevará el beneficio llegado el caso será EEUU, que además habrá debilitado a Rusia y a la UE. Y ya está pensando EEUU en ir a por China....el futuro pinta mal en Europa por obeder a EEUU a costa de todos sus ciudadanos.
> 
> *Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida*
> 
> Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.



Es que Ucrania está entre Bulgaria y Marruecos en lo económico. Así de bien gestionado esta el país, todos los dueños de la tierra puede que quepan en un bus


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

*Uranio-6 robot zapador, calor de treinta grados y una gran cantidad de proyectiles*

En estas difíciles condiciones, los zapadores rusos están desminando el territorio de Mariupol, cerca de Azovstal. Los técnicos en artefactos explosivos dijeron que todavía tienen que revisar una zona de 24 kilómetros de largo, pero al principio de la ruta encontraron más de 800 minas, proyectiles de artillería y otros "regalos" explosivos de los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. /TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Ataque en Zaporizhzhya.
En Zaporizhzhya, la planta de aparatos de alto voltaje recibió una visita. Se trata de una sucursal de la Planta de Transformación de Zaporozhye.
Hubo un traslado de vagones con carga militar a la planta. Este traslado no pasó desapercibido para nuestros militares.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Descubierto el escalón Ucraniano con el equipo retirado del almacenamiento: BRDM-2 y KSHM de artillería









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2022)

He abierto un hilo en el principal, para que lo vean todos los otanistas y europeístas.
Von Retarded e Internet explorer Borrell, le dicen a Lituania que no haga el gilipolllas.

La Unión Europea, cautiva y derrotada, exige a Lituania que no le toque los cojones a Rusia, y permita el tránsito en Kaliningrado.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ha sucedido: el euro por debajo del dolar:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121790
> ...



Esa era la idea de los anglos. Que seamos su porqueríza, una especie de Sudamérica. No un competidor con la angloesfera.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He abierto un hilo en el principal, para que lo vean todos los otanistas y europeístas.
> Von Retarded e Internet explorer Borrell, le dicen a Lituania que no haga el gilipolllas.
> 
> La Unión Europea, cautiva y derrotada, exige a Lituania que no le toque los cojones a Rusia, y permita el tránsito en Kaliningrado.



Coño, ¿de repente les a entrado la responsabilidad a estos zotes? sorpresas te da la vida.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eran Toucha, no son iskander y los derriban bastante pero alguno pasan. Tienen un cep de unos 50 m si estan modernizados. Para blancos grandes más que suifciente. Entre 70 y 120km. Los ucranianos debieron quedarse con cientos, eran un arma muy comun en el primer escalos sovietico. Claro que muchos estan deguaszados, y otros vendidos. Los rusos afirmaan haber destruido unas 30-40 lanzaderas y una cantidad brutal de misiles. Pero evidentmeente les quedan. Hay fotos claras de estos cacharos o derribados o restos cuando han impactado.
> 
> Realmente las cifras eran 90 lanzadores antes del comiendo de la operación. Tendran unos 30 o 40 operativos. No creo que quedaran en otros paises del este salvo quizas en los almacenes de alemania , la RDA tenia el mejor ejercito despues del ruso.



Podría ser, pero tengo mis dudas. Los tochkau son basura en temas de precisión y esos ataques son más precisos que el habitual ataque Ucraniano a bulto a zonas densas de población civil.
Creo que es más probable la opción del otro forero.
Sólo por el tema de precisión.


----------



## Honkler (13 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero todos querían volver ya a Ucrania como aseguraban los medios. Y de aquí a unos meses, ya asentados, con las ayudas económicas (400e por familia+100e por cada hijo más aparte aquellos a los que también proporcionen vivienda gratuita) ¿Cuantos de ellos querrán volver? ¿Y cuantos preferirán traerse al resto de la familia para seguir disfrutando de las ayudas en lugar de volver a un país desvastado y donde los salarios son tan bajos? Por lo tanto un coste económico que seguirá a cargo de España. Eso unido a la recesión, al aumento de los alimentos, gasolina, luz.....que cara la va a salir a España una guerra en que no pintaba nada y en la cual quien se llevará el beneficio llegado el caso será EEUU, que además habrá debilitado a Rusia y a la UE. Y ya está pensando EEUU en ir a por China....el futuro pinta mal en Europa por obeder a EEUU a costa de todos sus ciudadanos.
> 
> *Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida*
> 
> Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.



La gran mayoría de los “refugiados” ucranianos ya llevaban rulando por Europa, la mayoría ilegales, desde mucho antes de la guerra. Y la enorme mayoría son inmigrantes económicos. A la localidad donde trabajo han traído unos 80 ucranianos, la mayoría matrimonios con hijos pequeños y unas cuantas preñadas. Los ha traído una ONGeta que recibe una suculenta cifra por refugiado. Y otras cosas que me daría vergüenza ajena contar aquí…


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero todos querían volver ya a Ucrania como aseguraban los medios. Y de aquí a unos meses, ya asentados, con las ayudas económicas (400e por familia+100e por cada hijo más aparte aquellos a los que también proporcionen vivienda gratuita) ¿Cuantos de ellos querrán volver? ¿Y cuantos preferirán traerse al resto de la familia para seguir disfrutando de las ayudas en lugar de volver a un país desvastado y donde los salarios son tan bajos? Por lo tanto un coste económico que seguirá a cargo de España. Eso unido a la recesión, al aumento de los alimentos, gasolina, luz.....que cara la va a salir a España una guerra en que no pintaba nada y en la cual quien se llevará el beneficio llegado el caso será EEUU, que además habrá debilitado a Rusia y a la UE. Y ya está pensando EEUU en ir a por China....el futuro pinta mal en Europa por obeder a EEUU a costa de todos sus ciudadanos.
> 
> *Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida*
> 
> Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.



Y a vivir de las paguicas .... Como no ...!! Somo el hazmeescojonar del mundo mundial entero ... Grazie Borrell.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La gran mayoría de los “refugiados” ucranianos ya llevaban rulando por Europa, la mayoría ilegales, desde mucho antes de la guerra. Y la enorme mayoría son inmigrantes económicos. A la localidad donde trabajo han traído unos 80 ucranianos, la mayoría matrimonios con hijos pequeños y unas cuantas preñadas. Los ha traído una ONGeta que recibe una suculenta cifra por refugiado. Y otras cosas que me daría vergüenza ajena contar aquí…



Estan ya las ucranias prestando sus servicios a los solitarios cuarentones de la españa vaciada ...?? Yo creo que a la España vaciada no van ni las ucranianas de pueblo.


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> OT, disculpad pero la autosuficiencia energética me parece un tema muy importante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las placas solares son electrónicas: Yo hablo de "temosolar". La misma está hecha con tubos de cobre y con cajas de acero o de aluminio sin ningún tipo de componente electrónico. Eso dura 50 años o más.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> un puente
> 
> 
> 
> animo campeones




Un dato interesante. Si los rusos *no tenían protegido ese puente* (que supongo es muy importante para la logística) y si es cierto que lo volaron con 3 toneladas de explosivos (que no se llevan en una carretilla), sería un error brutal !!

Un puente carretero lo puedes reemplazar más o menos rápido con pontones, pero un puente ferroviario es mucho más complicado.

Habría que conocer más en detalle las circunstancias (por ejemplo *si esa voladura no es PREVIA, de cuando se retiraban las tropas ucranianas*), pero si es de AHORA, es un error de los gordos.

Como a los ucranianos les gusta la propaganda, si lo volaron cuando todavía lo CONTROLABAN, es lógico y nada se podía hacer. Si la voladura es de ayer u hoy... terrible descuido.

¿Alguien tiene datos al respecto?

¿Propaganda ucraniana o error ruso?


Acá lo tienen en Google (foto reciente) por si lo quieren ver.









48°57'39.6"N 38°23'52.5"E · Europa


Europa




www.google.com


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues yo pense que la UE tenía un plan que consistía en que no se que de un hidroducto y mil minolles de placas solares nos proporcionarían energía limpia, barata, resiliente y transversal a todos y cinco mil minolles más de valientes ucranianos luchadores por la democracia .. Y que en Octubre ya lo habrían resuelto todo, no?? Pues hemos sido engañados ... Y van ya ni se sabe.



El plan de la UE es poner el culo a Estados Unidos y recoger las sacas de dinero que la CIA les da a los politicos europeos corruptos puestos por ellos a dedo (es decir: todos).

Europa se va a tomar por culo y va a ser desindustrializada para que Estados Unidos mantenga su hegemonía mundial unos años más.

A los Europeos nos está bien merecido por no empezar a sacar las putas guillotinas para ajusticiar a tanto traidor.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Y quitarles la correa a los alemanes? los que mandan en EEUU cada día más idiotas.



Serán capaces de levantar e algo el honor del caniche Boche?? Mucho me temo que seguirán lamiendo botas y pollas anglos. 

toma perrito un palito, jajaja pa lo qu han quedado los del Reij”


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a la discusión sobre HIMARS.
> 
> 1. En la fase actual, se utilizan a la misma distancia a la que pueden operar los misiles Tochka-U. Incluso el ataque nocturno a Luhansk se llevó a cabo no sólo con HIMARS, sino también con misiles Tochka-U. Como podemos ver, hasta ahora no ha habido un aumento fundamental de la gama. Anteriormente, los misiles tenían muchas posibilidades de llegar a Berdyansk, Taganrog, Millerovo, la región de Belgorod, etc. Sin ningún HIMARS y en su mayor parte fueron derribados. Por supuesto, hay misiles de mayor alcance para el HIMARS, pero estos o bien no han sido entregados todavía, o bien han sido entregados, pero no han sido utilizados. Yo calificaría de alta la probabilidad de tales entregas. El Pentágono ya ha dado su aprobación a los ataques en territorio ruso. Esencialmente a sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Imagino que a medida que la OTAN use más y más satélites y los ucros empiecen a bombardear territorio Ruso con los HIMARS, putin empezará a derribar satélites y a bombardear los convoys y aviones que entrar con armas a Polonia y a Rumanía.

Luego la pregunta es: ¿Está buscando Estados Unidos escalar la guerra? ¿Están seguros de que esto al final no se va a ir de las manos y no solo Europa sino los propios Estados Unidos serán bombardeados? ¿qué tipo de retrasados mentales hay en la CIA, el pentágono y el departamento de estado? ¿hasta donde van a llegar?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El plan de la UE es poner el culo a Estados Unidos y recoger las sacas de dinero que la CIA les da a los politicos europeos corruptos puestos por ellos a dedo (es decir: todos).
> 
> Europa se va a tomar por culo y va a ser desindustrializada para que Estados Unidos mantenga su hegemonía mundial unos años más.
> 
> A los Europeos nos está bien merecido por no empezar a sacar las putas guillotinas para ajusticiar a tanto traidor.



Todo correcto, excepto que la forma de muerte para lo traidores desde tiempos inmemoriales es el ahorcamiento o empalamiento. A elegir,
A mi me gusta el segundo por su expresividad, color y duración.

Pero oye para gustos los colores


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Serán capaces de levantar e algo el honor del caniche Boche?? Mucho me temo que seguirán lamiendo botas y pollas anglos.
> 
> toma perrito un palito, jajaja pa lo qu han quedado los del Reij”



Bueno, Japón llega comiendo polla americana 70 años y a pesar de que llevan en la mierda 30 años, ahí siguen chupa que te chupa.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El plan de la UE es poner el culo a Estados Unidos y recoger las sacas de dinero que la CIA les da a los politicos europeos corruptos puestos por ellos a dedo (es decir: todos).
> 
> Europa se va a tomar por culo y va a ser desindustrializada para que Estados Unidos mantenga su hegemonía mundial unos años más.
> 
> A los Europeos nos está bien merecido por no empezar a sacar las putas guillotinas para ajusticiar a tanto traidor.



La democracia en la UE es tan barata que no existe un sólo partido en toda la UE que se oponga a esta locura y para cuando la gente se quiera dar cuenta ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Por orden de Putin, el monumento conmemorativo de la tumba de Saur será restaurado a finales del verano. Para la República Popular de Donetsk, este monumento tiene ahora un doble significado, ya que el recuerdo de los héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria, en cuyo honor se construyó el monumento, está estrechamente entrelazado con la memoria de los héroes de la Primavera Rusa, que defendieron la Tumba de Saur en el verano de 2014.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

En Sloviansk, un cohete sobrevoló el territorio de una fábrica de cerámica cerca de la montaña Karachun.

La planta en sí ha sido durante mucho tiempo un lugar abandonado (véase Славянский Керамический завод: все, что осталось — Улитка инфо - la poderosa empresa soviética no sobrevivió a la independencia de Ucrania - en 1998 la empresa estaba muerta), pero su territorio se utilizó para almacenar municiones y para albergar equipos en talleres abandonados. Anteriormente se señaló que los MLRS de las AFU estaban operando en la zona de la planta.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a un mayor reconocimiento de la DNR y la LNR, tras los reconocimientos de Osetia del Sur, Abjasia, Siria y la RPDC, cabe esperar el reconocimiento de Nicaragua y Venezuela a medio plazo. Cuba es algo menos probable, pero no se descarta.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Yo tuve que meterlo dada su conducta. Me supo mal, pues el chaval me cae bien, pero estaba demasiado desbocado diciendo chorradas continuamente.



Yo metí a pifiado. ¿Se me fue la mano o la historia me absolverá?


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Ucrania empieza a reconocer poco a poco las bajas t.me/ukrainian_guide/2412 en el súper exitoso ataque contra el batallón Volkssturm en Chasov Yar. Al principio trataron de hacer pasar las víctimas por civiles, pero a medida que surgían fotos de los escombros de los que se sacaban cadáveres vestidos de camuflaje, todo quedó muy claro.
Por la mañana, ya se había anunciado oficialmente la muerte de 47 personas (a juzgar por la captura de pantalla, algunas de ellas eran del oeste de Ucrania), las cifras extraoficiales eran de 90-110 muertos + un gran número de heridos y traumatizados. El batallón ha quedado incapacitado y es poco probable que lo veamos pronto en el frente.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Incendios cerca de Avdiivka tras los ataques a las posiciones de las AFU.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Uno de los talleres de la planta de Zaporozhye de equipos de alta tensión. Un total de dos Kalibras volaron (lanzados por buques de la Flota del Mar Negro). Antes, los vagones con carga militar fueron conducidos a la planta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando en los mercados?... te lo expliqué...




Tratas de explicarle algo a "Patatas Bravas" ?  

Pierdes tu tiempo... o es un troll estupendo o le faltan cuatro monedas para dar un euro (casi con seguridad esto último). 

La guerra en los países beligerantes con industria, suele ser un momento bastante expansivo para la economía... pleno empleo, fábricas trabajando a full, etc.

Imagina las fábricas de alimentos en Rusia, ahora que, además de su producción habitual, tienen que sumar la producción de millones de raciones para los soldados en el frente y otros millones para ayuda alimentaria a las poblaciones que van liberando... no deben dar abasto !! 

¿Y las fábricas de munición? ¿Y los talleres de reparación de vehículos de combate?

El PBI ruso debe estar dando un salto brutal (a nivel industrial) y lo mismo el empleo. Tal como le pasó a EE.UU. durante la IIGM.

Otra cosa es que se produzca desabastecimiento (y subas de precio) en ciertos rubros... me supongo que las fábricas de neumáticos deben haber orientado la producción para los vehículos de combate, lo mismo el aceite para motores, etc.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hablo de Turquía y la OTAN... no es cuestión sólo de UE... es cuestión de sanciones y excepciones... y Lituania tiene un motivo para sentir que merece esa excepción, si al excepción se tiene que hacer... y ella SEGURO aceptará que si ha de hacer excepciones a de hacerlas, pero si hay excepciones y alguien tiene que hacerlas obligado, pues JUSTO es que se le PAGUE...
> 
> Lituania lo que probablemente quiere es HACER EXCEPCIONES... pero ella IMAGINO quiere ser también una excepción y TIENE RAZÓN...
> 
> Cada uno juega su juego, como los Turcos... y si hacen la cosa tal que así, es de respetar, DEFIENDEN LO SUYO...



Turquía es un país estratégico y de importancia colosal. Lituania es mierda de gallina....


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

La Comisión Europea ha dado sus recomendaciones sobre la organización del tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado.

- Las mercancías sancionadas no deben entrar en ningún caso en el territorio de la Unión Europea;

- Se recomienda autorizar el tránsito por ferrocarril de las mercancías necesarias para las necesidades de la región, con los controles adecuados;

- Está prohibido el tránsito de tecnología militar y de doble uso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La gran mayoría de los “refugiados” ucranianos ya llevaban rulando por Europa, la mayoría ilegales, desde mucho antes de la guerra. Y la enorme mayoría son inmigrantes económicos. A la localidad donde trabajo han traído unos 80 ucranianos, la mayoría matrimonios con hijos pequeños y unas cuantas preñadas. Los ha traído una ONGeta que recibe una suculenta cifra por refugiado. Y otras cosas que me daría vergüenza ajena contar aquí…



¿Vergüenza ajena por qué?



El Mercader dijo:


> Imagino que a medida que la OTAN use más y más satélites y los ucros empiecen a bombardear territorio Ruso con los HIMARS, putin empezará a derribar satélites y a bombardear los convoys y aviones que entrar con armas a Polonia y a Rumanía.
> 
> Luego la pregunta es: ¿Está buscando Estados Unidos escalar la guerra? ¿Están seguros de que esto al final no se va a ir de las manos y no solo Europa sino los propios Estados Unidos serán bombardeados? ¿qué tipo de retrasados mentales hay en la CIA, el pentágono y el departamento de estado? ¿hasta donde van a llegar?



Tenlo por seguro. Pero no solo los EEUU. Es Zelensky el que lleva ya meses intentando que la guerra escale porque sabe que si no está vendido. La ayuda militar que le llega no le da ni para pipas y actualmente no puede hacer nada tirando de milicias y unos pocos mercenarios que es ya lo que le va quedando. Así que busca una intervención DIRECTA de la OTAN. Y en el fondo los HIMARS son justo eso, porque ya se sabe que los operan personal americano y la inteligencia americana. Es decir se puede afirmar que los EEUU ya están interviniendo directamente en la guerra.

A mi esta guerra me ha quitado muchos pájaros en la cabeza. En Burbuja somos muy dados a creer en conspiraciones judeomasónicas, titiriteros que mueven los hijos entre las sombras etc... etc.... pero yo me tempo que realmente las cosas son mucho más simples. Y es mucho más aterrador.

Sencillamente ESTAMOS GOBERNADOS POR IDIOTAS. No sé cuando sucedería exactamente pero en algún momento los restos de meritocracia que pudiesen quedar en el viejo orden desaparecieron. Actualmente tenemos en TODO OCCIDENTE, literalmente, el gobierno DE LOS PEORES. Nos mandan una panda de imbéciles como posiblemente hacía décadas que no se habían visto. No es solo España, cuya colección de gobernantes es directamente propia de un circo, sino en Francia, Alemania, Italia etc... etc... solo quedan mediocres en el mejor de los casos, alguno que destaca (1 entre 20) y luego una auténtica panda de RETRASADOS. Incluidos como no los EEUU. Que por lógica son además los más peligrosos como se está viendo.

Eso me hace ser cada vez más prorruso. No porque piense que son los mejores, sino porque como esto no acabe pronto y la guerra termine antes de fines de año, me temo lo peor.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*‼ El canciller austriaco Nehammer sobre las consecuencias de las sanciones antirrusas‼*_
> *"Si seguimos así, sólo quedan dos opciones. El alcohol y las drogas psicotrópicas.
> Y yo diría: ¡el alcohol está básicamente bien!".*



Pues lo tiene muy fácil, vetarlas.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> En resumen: que casi desaparezca la venta de coches es bueno para la economia rusa. Que hayan palmado 35.000 soldados es bueno para la economia rusa. Perder un mercado tan importante como Europa es bueno para la economia rusa.
> Vale, ya nos has contado lo bueno. Ahora dinos lo malo, si lo hubiera, que parece que no, que esta guerra era lo que Rusia necesitaba para lanzarse de Siberia to the moon...




Fíjate que lo "bueno" y lo "malo", lo tienes que medir "en el tiempo".

En el corto plazo hay muchos rubros "malos" (por imposibilidad de importar ciertos insumos, por no poder exportar en ciertos rubros, etc.)

Pero a cambio tienes una buena "excusa" (que la población comprende en este contexto) para tornarte más autosuficiente en muchos rubros.

Las zapatillas rusas -que quizás no son malas- no podían competir contra el marketing de Adidas, Nike o Puma... hoy deben ser demandadas por motivos "patrióticos" y sin quejas.

Y pongo como ejemplo las zapatillas pero vale para muchos otros rubros. El pleno empleo que suele acompañar a las guerras, el incremento en el sentido patriótico y nacional -que soporta los golpes y las carencias-, todo eso suele "curtir" muy positivamente a una nación.

Te hago notar de paso, que para un ruso pasar alguna privación ahora está plenamente justificado... ya me dirás cómo se van a sentir los franceses, alemanes o austríacos (o españoles) cuando pronto lleguen los efectos económicos CUANDO NI SIQUIERA ESTAN EN GUERRA !!


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Se descubre la descarada mentira de Zelenskyy: el ejército ruso no demolió un edificio residencial, sino una base de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Chasov Yar

Ya se han sacado 47 cuerpos de entre los escombros.
El Gauleiter de la región de Ternopil, V. Trush, dijo que los 9 militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania muertos en Chasov Yar eran de su región.

El 9 de julio, Kiev mintió diciendo que un edificio residencial había sido destruido por un ataque con misiles. De hecho, se trataba de una residencia en la que se encontraban las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Todas las imágenes muestran únicamente a hombres jóvenes que son sacados de entre los escombros, algunos de ellos claramente camuflados. El primer vídeo de la red muestra el logotipo del batallón 2 del Sector Derecho, cuyos combatientes grabaron las imágenes porque tenían su base allí.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Vergüenza ajena por qué?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo soy pesimista: Viendo el tema del corredor de Kaliningrado, los HIMARS (que no son decisivos, pero hacen pupa), y la descarada ayuda de inteligencia militar que la OTAN está dando, esto va a escalar seguro. Además: Cada día la OTAN sube un poco más la apuesta y manda armas más y más sofisticadas.

Y como tú bien dices: Yo ya he abandonado las teorías conspirativas. Simplemente estamos gobernados por retrasados mentales.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que Ucrania está entre Bulgaria y Marruecos en lo económico. Así de bien gestionado esta el país, todos los dueños de la tierra puede que quepan en un bus



Con mucha más riqueza natural que ambos, no se olvide....


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sigues enfocando la mirada del modo inadecuado... los rusos van a una economía de guerra, donde el consumo se sustenta en lo IMPRESCINDIBLE... tienen un SECTOR PRIMARIO vital y POTENTE, cosa que en una economía de guerra es IMPRESCINDIBLE...





Sigues tratando de razonar con Patatas Bravas !! 

*No te gastes*, es una versión de rejón con menos neuronas (o más o menos las mismas, pero en todo caso son pocas)


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy pesimista: Viendo el tema del corredor de Kaliningrado, los HIMARS (que no son decisivos, pero hacen pupa), y la descarada ayuda de inteligencia militar que la OTAN está dando, esto va a escalar seguro. Además: Cada día la OTAN sube un poco más la apuesta y manda armas más y más sofisticadas.
> 
> Y como tú bien dices: Yo ya he abandonado las teorías conspirativas. Simplemente estamos gobernados por retrasados mentales.



La infantilización de la sociedad llega incluso a las élites, porque las de las generaciones anteriores (las de la Guerra Fría) no se comportaban de ese modo. Antaño existía un cierto respeto, ahora actúan como si fueran niños malcriados.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea ha dado sus recomendaciones sobre la organización del tránsito de mercancías a Kaliningrado.
> 
> - Las mercancías sancionadas no deben entrar en ningún caso en el territorio de la Unión Europea;
> 
> ...



Un momento, ¿es una recomendación de mierda? ufffff pues va a quedar en eso, en una mierda.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El tema Kaliningrado es un mareo ... La UE hace y dice y no quiere lios pero Lituania no esta por la labor y aplica las restricciones aunque sea jodiendo al resto de miembro de la UE y luego dice que es por la UE ... Veremos como acaba pero creo que de momento todavía falta. Así llevan ya un mes.




Si, pero me parece que este *paso LEGAL* que ha dado Rusia (que ha demostrado ser *EXTREMADAMENTE CUIDADOSA en temas legales*) puede ser determinante.

Si ahora Lituania NO RESPETA el libre paso de mercaderías Europa *no tiene excusas para "defenderla" de las medidas que tome Rusia.*

Convengamos que si es por declararle la guerra a Rusia cualquier excusa vale, pero dime tú con qué cara van a salir a reclamar el auxilio de la NATO los lituanos si:

a) *Han violado el Tratado* que ELLOS TIENEN FIRMADO.
b) *Están desobedeciendo* a la UNION EUROPA.

Si ahora Putin entra a las patadas, ya me dirás cuál será el argumento para defenderlos (al menos LEGALMENTE, en los hechos si quieren meterse en un conflicto porque Putin los miró feo, no necesitan excusas).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jul 2022)

Por otro lado yo tampoco cargaría las tintas contra los alemanes. Están en una situación practicamente imposible. Necesitarían a un Bismarck o un Adenauer para salir de la situación en que se encuentran. Y a lo más que llegan es a una panda de funcionarios mediocres y burócratas de partido que no saben ni por donde les da el aire.

Alemania esta pillada por los huevos. En la práctica no tiene ejército ni independencia en cuanto a defensa, no tiene realmente política exterior porque está condicionada por EEUU y para colmo no tiene opciones buenas a las que agarrarse.

Por un lado si le sigue el juego a EEUU o la OTAN, cercena de raíz su posible expansión hacía el este y su crecimiento económico a corto o medio plazo. Se mete en una nueva guerra fría que solo beneficiaría a los anglos, con todo lo que eso conlleva. Por otro lado si se alinea con Rusia se mete en un berenjenal de consecuencias totalmente impredecibles. No tendría posiblemente el apoyo de otros países de la UE ¿Polonia? ¿Holanda? ¿Dinamarca? ¿Irlanda? Etc... etc... y podría estallar todo en pedazos de mil maneras distintas. 

Lo único que puede "salvar" a Alemania es que la guerra termine lo antes posible para intentar hacer control de daños. Que toda la UE se alinease con ella para formar un bloque homogeneo independiente frente a la OTAN o los EEUU, lo que sería practicamente un milagro y por último que Biden, Putin o Zelensky la casquen y quien los sustituya esté por la labor y firmar un "alto el fuego". Lo que sería también milagroso.

En suma Alemania está BIEN JODIDA, y sinceramente no puede hacer mucho más que lo que está haciendo, apoyar a la OTAN en lo posible, no cortar del todo los lazos con Rusia bajo cuerda y esperar que escampe. 

Yo no es que les tenga especial simpatía a los cabeza cuadradas, pero las cosas como son.


----------



## kerevienteya (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Un dato interesante. Si los rusos *no tenían protegido ese puente* (que supongo es muy importante para la logística) y si es cierto que lo volaron con 3 toneladas de explosivos (que no se llevan en una carretilla), sería un error brutal !!
> 
> Un puente carretero lo puedes reemplazar más o menos rápido con pontones, pero un puente ferroviario es mucho más complicado.
> 
> ...



Volado hace varios meses cuando lo tenían los ukro-nazis. 
Propaganda y humo, lo habitual de los reyes de la estafa. En eso sí son superiores los ukronazis. 








Ukrainian troops blow up Russian-captured railway bridges in Luhansk region


In Luhansk region, Ukrainian defenders blow up railway bridges between Rubizhne and Sievierodonetsk captured by Russian invaders. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net


----------



## pemebe (13 Jul 2022)

_Muy optimistas los americanos.
Yo tengo un bien que quieren todos en el mundo y tu quieres compramerlo a bajo precio. Mi respuesta, no te lo vendo. Ya habra alguien cuando suba ese bien que me lo compre._

*EE.UU. y sus aliados se juegan mucho para limitar los precios del petróleo ruso*
POR ASSOCIATED PRESS WASHINGTON 13 DE JULIO DE 2022 

*Con miles de sanciones ya impuestas a Rusia para aplastar su economía,* Estados Unidos y sus aliados están trabajando en nuevas medidas para matar de hambre a la maquinaria bélica rusa y, al mismo tiempo, impedir que el precio del petróleo y la gasolina se dispare a niveles que podrían aplastar la economía mundial.

*El principal pilar de los ingresos financieros del Kremlin -el petróleo- ha mantenido a flote la economía rusa a pesar de las prohibiciones de exportación, las sanciones y la congelación de los activos del banco central. *Los aliados europeos de Estados Unidos tienen previsto seguir a la administración Biden y tomar medidas para dejar de utilizar el petróleo ruso a finales de este año, una medida que, según algunos economistas, podría hacer caer la oferta de petróleo en todo el mundo y elevar los precios hasta los 200 dólares por barril.

Ese riesgo hace que Estados Unidos y sus aliados intenten establecer un cártel de compradores para controlar el precio del petróleo ruso. Los líderes del G-7 han acordado provisionalmente respaldar un límite al precio del petróleo ruso. En pocas palabras, los países participantes acordarían comprar el petróleo a un precio inferior al del mercado.

*Los elevados costes de la energía ya están tensando las economías y amenazan con provocar fisuras entre los países que se oponen al Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin por la invasión de Ucrania en febrero. El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha visto cómo su aprobación pública ha descendido a niveles que perjudican las posibilidades de los demócratas en las elecciones de mitad de mandato, mientras que los líderes del Reino Unido, Alemania e Italia se enfrentan a la devastación económica que supone intentar alejarse del gas natural y el petróleo rusos.*

La idea que subyace al tope es reducir los precios del gas para los consumidores y ayudar a poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania. La secretaria del Tesoro, Janet Yellen, está actualmente de gira por los países del Indo-Pacífico para presionar a favor de la propuesta. En Japón, el martes, Yellen y el ministro japonés de Finanzas, Suzuki Shunichi, dijeron en una declaración conjunta que los países han acordado explorar* "la viabilidad de los topes de precios cuando sea apropiado".*

Sin embargo, *China e India, dos países que han mantenido relaciones comerciales con Rusia durante la guerra, tendrán que subirse al carro. La administración confía en que China e India, que ya compran a Rusia a precios reducidos, puedan ser convencidas de adoptar el plan de limitación de precios.

"Creemos que, en última instancia, los países de todo el mundo que actualmente compran petróleo ruso estarán muy interesados en pagar lo menos posible por ese petróleo ruso"*, dijo el subsecretario del Tesoro, Wally Adeyemo, a The Associated Press (AP).

Win-Win

El plan de limitación de los precios rusos cuenta con el apoyo de algunos destacados pensadores económicos. El economista de Harvard Jason Furman tuiteó que si el plan funciona, sería un "ganar-ganar: maximizar el daño a la maquinaria de guerra rusa mientras se minimiza el daño al resto del mundo".

Y David Wessel, de la Brookings Institution, dijo que una "alternativa desagradable" es no intentar el plan de limitación de precios.

Si no se aplica un tope de precios, es casi seguro que los precios del petróleo se dispararán debido a la decisión de la Unión Europea de prohibir casi todo el petróleo procedente de Rusia. La UE también tiene previsto prohibir el seguro y la financiación del transporte marítimo de petróleo ruso a terceros para finales de año.

*Sin un mecanismo de limitación de precios que reduzca algunos ingresos rusos, "habría un mayor riesgo de que parte del suministro ruso salga del mercado. Eso podría llevar a un aumento de los precios, lo que incrementaría los precios para los estadounidenses",* dijo Adeyemo.

*Un informe de junio de Barclay's advierte que*, con el embargo petrolero de la UE y otras restricciones en vigor, *el petróleo ruso podría subir hasta 150 dólares por barril o incluso 200 dólares por barril si se interrumpen la mayoría de sus exportaciones marítimas.*

El martes, el crudo Brent cotizaba por debajo de los 100 dólares por barril.

James Hamilton, economista de la Universidad de California en San Diego, dijo que conseguir la participación de China e India será importante para aplicar cualquier plan de limitación de precios.

*"Se trata de un reto diplomático internacional sobre cómo conseguir que la gente se ponga de acuerdo. Una cosa es que se consiga que Estados Unidos deje de comprar petróleo, pero si India y China siguen comprando" a precios elevados, "no hay impacto en los ingresos rusos"*, dijo Hamilton a la AP.

*"Cuanto menos ingresos obtenga Rusia por la venta de petróleo, menos dinero tendrá para enviar estas bombas sobre Ucrania"*, dijo.

Jake Sullivan, asesor de seguridad nacional de Biden, dijo durante una sesión informativa el lunes que "si resulta que los países están imponiendo su propio límite de precios y es una negación sustancial de los ingresos a Rusia en términos de su capacidad para vender petróleo, eso no es el fracaso de las sanciones. Eso es en realidad el éxito de la presión económica, porque está reduciendo los ingresos de Moscú".

Posibles represalias

*Una posibilidad es que Rusia tome represalias y retire su petróleo del mercado por completo.*

En ese caso, "*la cuestión principal es si los países tendrán tiempo suficiente para encontrar alternativas" *para evitar subidas masivas de precios, dijo Christiane Baumeister, economista de la Universidad de Notre Dame que estudia la dinámica de los mercados energéticos.

A falta de cinco meses para el final del año, cuando las prohibiciones de la UE comienzan a entrar en vigor, es probable que un plan de limitación de los precios rusos tenga que estar en marcha y funcionando de forma eficaz para evitar nuevas subidas de los precios de la gasolina que han frustrado a los conductores estadounidenses.

*Biden ha advertido que los altos precios de la gasolina de este verano eran el coste de detener a Putin, pero los precios podrían subir a nuevos récords y provocar un dolor económico y político para el presidente.*

Sin el tope de precios, *"si la prohibición de las importaciones de la UE entra en vigor junto con la prohibición de los seguros"*, dijo Baumeister, los impactos *"se trasladarán a los consumidores a través de los precios de la gasolina"*.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy pesimista: Viendo el tema del corredor de Kaliningrado, los HIMARS (que no son decisivos, pero hacen pupa), y la descarada ayuda de inteligencia militar que la OTAN está dando, esto va a escalar seguro. Además: Cada día la OTAN sube un poco más la apuesta y manda armas más y más sofisticadas.
> 
> Y como tú bien dices: Yo ya he abandonado las teorías conspirativas. Simplemente estamos gobernados por retrasados mentales.



Incluso peor. Por retrasados mentales QUE ENCIMA SE CREEN MUY LISTOS. Porque puedo imaginarme perfectamente a los licenciados en "jarvar" pululando por la Casa Blanca o el Pentágono creyéndose auténticos geoestrategas y émulos de Kissinger y Churchill a la vez. Jugando al "gran juego" pensando que lo tienen todo controlado. 

Hay una peli mediocre y tramposa muy reciente que se llama "No mires hacia arriba". Con todas las estupideces que dice hay una en que si parece que tiene razón. Que tenemos una élite cada vez más estulta y que realmente ya ni siquiera usa el sentido común. Que esto se parece cada vez más a una "Idiocracia" con todas las letras. 

El vivo ejemplo de todo es España. ES IMPOSIBLE hacerlo peor que el Viruelo. IMPOSIBLE. Enemistarse con Marruecos, Argelia y los saharauis a la vez. Joder cualquier cosa que tocan, no hacer una a derechas etc... etc.... algunos piensan que es que son malvados y yo creo que no. Simplemente SON IDIOTAS que han perdido hace tiempo cualquier contacto con la realidad. Esa es la aterradora verdad.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Los pro rusos podeis dejar de repetir como loros las consignas que os dan en el Kremlin de que Ucrania va a dejar de recibir apoyo porque no va a pasar. 

Estais confundiendo deseos con realidades. Como lleva haciendo Rusia mas de 4 meses.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Jul 2022)

Ahora el tipo leía un texto, el final de la historia, la del amor imposible entre un hombre y una diosa. Casi con lágrimas en los ojos, la voz quebrada, la "muerte de amor" del Tristán de fondo como muleta y unos largos encadenados de fotogramas y pinturas venidas al caso, el curioso psicólogo argentino, el persistente buscador de lo oculto, el autodenominado "mago de mano derecha" y fundador de su propia escuela iniciática parecía verse a sí mismo en las palabras que, esto sí, con la acostumbrada e incomparable dicción que le caracteriza iban saliendo de su boca.

- Basta -me dije- ¡Basta! Suficiente. Se acabó. ¡También yo podría hacerlo con esa música de fondo, no te jode! ¡Hasta ver a un mono pajeándose se transformaría en algo profundo si es con la música del Tristán! Basta, basta...Qué calor, me cago en dios.

Eran las ocho y media de la tarde y el salón parecía estar a punto de alcanzar la temperatura adecuada para empezar mi cocción.

En la cocina fregué unos cuantos platos retrasados más por sentir el agua corriendo sobre mis manos y muñecas que otra cosa. Al terminar vi que la gata estaba allí, junto al radiador, toda estirada, en silencio y sin moverse lo más mínimo. Tan ofuscado había entrado a la cocinilla que ni la había visto.

- ¡Así que estabas aquí, eh! -le dije a lo cual respondió sólo con un movimiento de sus grandes ojos- ¡Chica lista! ¡Tú sí que sabes...! Ganas me dan de tumbarme aquí, contigo, pues si tú estás aquí seguro que este es el sitio más fresco del piso...Sí, no se está tan mal aquí, no...No allí, en el salón, con el ventanal, aunque tenga la persiana bajada hasta los topes. Y encima viendo gilipolleces. ¿Lo podrás creer? He pasado casi dos horas viendo otra vez a ese tío, sí, al mismo que el otro día mandé a la mierda después que borrara un comentario mío un tanto crítico con este último vídeo. Claro que yo estaba un poco borracho y tal, bueno quizá bastante, y puede que fuera un poco ácido pero eso no daba...El otro sí, en el otro lo mandé a tomar por culo y me desuscribí de su canal después de tantos años. Pero no creas, que al día siguiente estuve a punto de suscribirme otra vez, arrepentimiento de borracho, pero no, no lo llegué a hacer. En fin, vamos a ver algo más en Youtube, quizá a esa joven pastora, algo coño, hay que hacer tiempo hasta que al menos sea de noche. Bueno, te dejo tranquila. Hasta luego.

Me tragué el último de la brava pastorcilla y sus problemas con los bancos. Después tiré de suscripciones y casi abajo del todo vi ese canal de cocina de la eslava asturiana, Esvieta; qué bien suenan los nombres eslavos.

- ¡Hola, amigos! -decía alegre, saludando con la mano, sin importarle que llevará un par de años pasando de ella.

Vi cuatro o cinco vídeos, sonriendo siempre que ella aparecía en pantalla, esto es, al principio en la presentación y, sobretodo, al final con la degustación. Qué encanto de mujer. Qué bien come. Y qué bien cocina.

La noche no fue demasiado mala. Dos o tres veces desperté con la almohada empapada, dándole vueltas por tandas como si mi cabeza fuese un horno que esperara encontrarla en su punto al despertar.

¿Y el día laboral? Bien, normal, uno más. Ayer fue muy bueno y hoy no tanto. Claro que ayer estaban cerrados casi todos los bares de alrededor. La gente es de costumbres. Una gaviota no hace verano y todo eso. Es tontería luchar contra el verano. Sólo hay que pasarlo para alcanzar el siguiente.

La cuadrilla de todos los días, hoy un tanto exigua, se marchó un poco antes, a eso de las tres, quedándome solo con el abogado y Kámel, el pobre que bebe chupitos de J/B. Lo había visto subir la avenida con la bici y el macuto arrastras una media hora antes, mientras andaba recogiendo los toldos para que al menos corriera algo de aire en la puerta ya liberada del fuego de los rayos del sol.

Apagué la tragaperras y la televisión y bajé las persianas del ventanal.

- ¿Cierras ya? -preguntó Kámel
- Sí, pero tómate la caña tranquilo, sin prisas -De vez en cuando mete una caña entre los chupitos que se bebe de un trago en la barra, a veces acompañada de una pulga, hoy de anchoas.

Eché la llave a la puerta y no pasaron dos minutos que Kámel vino a la barra con la caña mediada y bebiendo un trago se despidió. Y apenas otros dos para que el abogado hiciera lo mismo. Buena gente. Ya sólo faltaba colocar la última carga del lavavajillas para beberme con tranquilidad fuera de la barra la copa de cerveza helada y fumar el cigarrillo con el que cierro todas estas mañanas de verano en el bar. Pequeños homenajes. Pequeños recuerdos.

Y entonces fue que la lista de Spotyfi soltó "Lovesong" en su versión extendida.

Compré ese maxi cuando tenía unos veinte años. Era muy fan de los Cure. De hecho, a estas alturas, puedo certificar que ellos ya son una de las cuatro o cinco bandas de mi vida. Y ya no hay ni tiempo ni espacio para más bandas. Pero es que esa canción, y mira que tienen canciones, me llegó muy fuerte. Por eso compré aquel maxi de maravillosa portada.

Tenía veinte años...y esto empieza a hacerse largo una vez más.

Yo estaba enamorado. Ahora la veo de vez en cuando por la calle paseando a un gran perro y nos saludamos sin pararnos, aunque sonriendo. Tiene los mismos ojos, la misma mirada, lo que más me gustaba de ella; más cansados, sí, pero el cuerpo ya es muy otro. Está sola. No ha sido madre ni ya podrá serlo. Pero entonces estaba muy colgado de ella. Y ella de mi, aunque su sueño fue más veraniego, no como el mío, que parecía ser el de un oso polar.

El amor...Conozco a uno, un buen amigo y cliente, divorciado con un hijo entre medias, un alcohólico de buena, muy buena posición, que sigue creyendo que al final, aún en la vejez, se juntará con el amor de su vida, una mujer casada y con un hijo de la que anda encoñado desde siempre. Yo creo que eso, por imposible que parezca, es lo que todavía le mantiene vivo; el sueño del amor, del amor soñado, del recuerdo de un sueño.

La juventud. Ser joven, haber amado. Era la orquesta ensayando, haciendo ruido para afinar los instrumentos. Algunas veces, casi todas, era sólo eso, ruido. Pero de vez en cuando, muy de vez en cuando, sin que te dieras cuenta, un raro compás te pillaba a traspié y entonces oías como algo dentro de ti decía:

- ¡Chist! ¡Escucha! ¡Está aquí! ¡Delante de tus ojos! ¡Mírala, idiota! ¡Mírala bien! No es una amiga, es tu amante.


La muerte de amor de "Tristán e Isolda", pase lo que pase en el mundo, hará creer en el sueño del amor por los siglos de los siglos. Puedes poner a una rata comiéndose un...


Pero cuando ya viejos y arrugados nos encontremos por ahí, solos y ya medio podridos en vida, paseando por las calles, quizá, quien sabe, te diré:


-¿Recuerdas esta canción?


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si, pero me parece que este *paso LEGAL* que ha dado Rusia (que ha demostrado ser *EXTREMADAMENTE CUIDADOSA en temas legales*) puede ser determinante.
> 
> Si ahora Lituania NO RESPETA el libre paso de mercaderías Europa *no tiene excusas para "defenderla" de las medidas que tome Rusia.*
> 
> ...



No subestimes a la borregada: Mañana les dicen que la culpa es de los rusos y al día siguiente ya están todos con la banderita de Lituania en las redes sociales: Vivimos rodeados de cretinos.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> y la dependencia a los suministros militares usanos. Porque los nuevos tanques Abraham’s necesitarán suministros y mantenimiento. Y eso te condiciona con quien puedes hacer futuras guerras. No te autoriza el tío sam? No puedes atacar o defenderte, porque no te darían suministros. Vamos, como lo que nos pasaría a nosotros con Marruecos.
> La contienda la decidirían desde Washinton



Cada vez estoy mas convencido que es el objetivo de la guerra, hacer de la eurozona, un apéndice de la economía usana...
Solo así podrían competir con China...


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final El mercado ruso del automóvil acabara en manos de implantes chinos en Rusia y de alguna nacionalización de fabricas existentes *y adiós a Renault, VW, Mercedes*... abandonar un mercado que tiene un potencial de más de 3M de unidades al año es bastante estúpido.




Me sigue sorprendiendo que haya que explicar cosas tan sencillas a la gente. No creo que sea porque "no las entiende", sino porque no pueden romper el paradigma que llevan en la cabeza.

Hoy día las Hondas y Kawasakis de menos de 600 cc *se fabrican China* (y las de menos de 200 cc en Brasil)*.*
India tiene la fábrica de motocicletas *MAS VALORIZADA del mundo (Bajaj)*, que además ha comprado o tiene participación mayoritaria y está fabricando las marcas *Jawa, Triumph y alguna otra de las históricas*.

Las mayores fábricas de vehículos *hoy día SON CHINAS* -y de marcas chinas-.

Y la gente sigue pensando que "_Europa es el centro del mundo_".

Sorpresa que se van a llevar unos cuantos.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los pro rusos podeis dejar de repetir como loros las consignas que os dan en el Kremlin de que Ucrania va a dejar de recibir apoyo porque no va a pasar.
> 
> Estais confundiendo deseos con realidades. Como lleva haciendo Rusia mas de 4 meses.



Mira , por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo. Los anglos van siempre a muerte, así que seguiran apoyando hasta a Zopensky en el exilio. No va a haber negociación, y treguas solo para rearmale si Putin es tan tonto de concederlas.


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Biden ha advertido que los altos precios de la gasolina de este verano eran el coste de detener a Putin, pero los precios podrían subir a nuevos récords y provocar un dolor económico y político para el presidente.*
> 
> Sin el tope de precios, *"si la prohibición de las importaciones de la UE entra en vigor junto con la prohibición de los seguros"*, dijo Baumeister, los impactos *"se trasladarán a los consumidores a través de los precios de la gasolina"*.



Alguien tiene que sacar al HIJODELAGRANPUTA del PedoBiden de la casa blanca antes de que nos arruine a todos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jul 2022)

Canadá devolverá la turbina reparada a Rusia para el Nord Stream.

( Este era uno de los motivos del cese suministro gas a Alemania, problemas "técnicos")


----------



## Larsil (13 Jul 2022)

Nadie sensato creo quiere esta guerra. Ni lucharía por ella. Son los gobiernos, los que deciden que miles vayan a ella. Y los medios azuzando y vitoreando. Y diciendo tonteríes. Esta guerra no tiene por qué librarse, si gobierno yo, en vez de si gobiernan ellos no, ellas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Jul 2022)

*Apocalipsis tomorrow*








Jugar al apocalipsis, como lo hace un católico practicante como el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden cuando amenaza con la posibilidad de una tercera guerra mundial, que quizá sea la tercera pero seguramente también la última, no es un juego nuevo.

Las predicciones de que el apocalipsis está a la vuelta de la esquina se han sucedido a lo largo de la historia y siempre han servido para movilizar y sobre todo manipular a la gente. 

La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, dijo que el panorama de la economía mundial se ha “oscurecido significativamente” desde abril y que no puede descartar una posible recesión mundial el próximo año. No sorprendió que nos notificaran que este 2022 fuera duro, pero sí que “quizá 2023 será aún más duro. Los riesgos de una recesión aumentaron para 2023”, añadió la búlgara.

Levantamientos populares y/o gobernantes que renuncian, en naciones tan distantes como Sri Lanka, Reino Unido y Ecuador, con el trasfondo común de la inestabilidad política que se disparó con el aumento en los precios de la energía. Pero lo interesante es observar cómo los estados reaccionan. 

De Ripley: un “oso malvado” como Vladimir Putin coincide con el “sofisticado demócrata” francés Emmanuel Macron: mientras Moscú estatizaba el proyecto gasífero más grande del mundo (Sakhalin-2), París anunciaba la nacionalización total de la empresa de electricidad francesa (EDF). Claro, como no podía ser de otro modo, Jair Bolsonaro envió al Congreso el proyecto de ley para privatizar las enormes reservas del Presal, luego de hacerlo con la estatal Petrobras.

Pese a que Japón cuenta con la política de control de armas más rigurosa del mundo, Tetsuya Yamagami, de 41 años usó un increíble artefacto casero para balear –y matar- al exprimer ministro de Japón *Shinzo Abe, *la principal figura de la política nipona en el siglo XXI, que gobernó entre 2012 y 2020, mientras hablaba en un pequeño acto de campaña en la ciudad de Nara. 

Parece que los estrategas de EE.UU. y de la OTAN no conocían la teoría del búmerang. La guerra económica que mediante sanciones de todo tipo desataron contra Rusia ya hasta resulta contraproducente: se la quiere castigar pero son los europeos quienes acaban pagando más por todo, pues las subidas de la energía eléctrica y la gasolina repercuten negativamente en una inflación que se extiende a todos los ámbitos y países. El petróleo y el gas natural que usan para generar electricidad, viene en buena parte de Rusia.

Mientras, resurgen los nacionalismos y la ultraderecha fascista, desde el nacionalismo “imperial” de Vladmir Putin en Rusia al de los del Frente Nacional francés, el Partido Popular Danés, el Partido Popular Suizo, los Demócratas de Suecia, la Concentración Popular Ortodoxa griega, el UKIP británico, y Vox español, grupos que incluyen el neofascismo, el neonazismo, la derecha alternativa, el supremacismo blanco y otras ideologías u organizaciones que presentan aspectos xenófobos, racistas, homófobos, machistas, teocráticos o reaccionarios*.

Unos quieren destruir, otros tratan de evitarlo*
Todos (o al menos casi todos) los medios hegemónicos nos vienen preparando. El guión es el mismo y lo repiten diarios “serios” como _Le Monde, Der Spiegel, The Guardian, Washington Post _o _The New York Times_, que insisten en que la incursión rusa a Ucrania constituye un evento histórico que tiene el potencial de acelerar transformaciones estructurales en el sistema de relaciones internacionales.

El futuro no constituye enigma alguno y cualquier serie distópica acierta en sus pronósticos. Desde que la imaginación política ya no puede concebir una sociedad poscapitalista y de un modo veraz, dar cuenta de la salida de ese orden de dominación, el mundo solo parece dividirse entre los que aceleran la destrucción y los que intentan prevenirla, sostiene el argentino Jorge Alemán. Paren el mundo, me quiero bajar.

Aquellos que mantienen una actitud preventiva frente a la catástrofe potencial en la que vivimos, van perdiendo la batalla frente a los que aceleran la catástrofe. Así como la pandemia no frenó la deriva capitalista, ahora la guerra es el nuevo escenario, que logra mimetizarse con el propio capitalismo. Por primera vez el mundo se involucra con algo del que se desconoce su límite: no se sabe ni a dónde conduce ni cuál es su final, añade. 

Todos coinciden que la humanidad sufre la confluencia de crisis y pandemias que configuran una situación de caos o colapso de la vida en el planeta: eso ya parece fuera de discusión. También en que las clases dominantes hacen su juego para seguir en su lugar de privilegio y que los políticos usan todas sus artimañas para no perder su espacio de poder. 

Eso no significa que se vean grandes reacciones de los sectores más afectados por el colapso en curso. El verso de la democracia y el progreso anestesió por décadas a mucha gente que aún cree (o prefiere creer) que el Estado o los políticos los van a salvar, o que el dinero de los multimillonarios servirá en el colapso. 

Si uno se toma el trabajo de revisar la historia, descubre que siempre hemos sido así: se trata de un apocalipsis, o fin de los tiempos, evitable, aunque no sea fácil o simple hacerlo, sino que poniéndose a trabajar con esa meta podría desviarse el vector que nos lleva directo al precipicio. 

Lo que muestran las recientes cumbre del G7 y de la OTAN –signadas por sonrisas y abrazos, algunas al estilo borracho en pub, como los del inglés Boris Johnson- es el espíritu de época que están marcando, de enfrentamiento, guerrerista, que no vacila en sacrificar incluso el bienestar de sus propios pueblos en aras de lo que en última instancia importa, la prevalencia de unos sobre otros, dice Rafael Cuevas. 

Existe una estrategia largamente probada por los de arriba para rediseñar el mundo desde el precolapso: el militarismo y la guerra. Las nuevas tecnologías ofrecen a los que tienen el mando una amplitud de poder sin precedente. Lástima que se favorece cada vez más obscenas ganancias de las grandes compañías, como las de las trasnacionales del petróleo y la industria armamentista, que ya no se da abasto. 

Mientras, los polos se derriten y sube el nivel de los mares, se repiten los discursos sobre la necesidad de fuentes de energía alternativas a las fósiles, la necesidad de salvar la Amazonia luego de haber terminado con los bosques europeos. Sí, mientras en su país se prohíbe el aborto, se siguen matando entre ellos, Estados Unidos despliega su poderío militar en el este europeo, y Joe Biden se atreve a hablar del cambio climático

Mientras quieren acallar definitivamente a Julian Assange y las revelaciones de Wikileaks sobre los horrendos crímenes de guerra, nos quieren convencer de que el pronóstico del mundo es gris y pesimista. Algunos hablan de recesión, otros de depresión, y otros más de estanflación, pero todos llegan a la misma conclusión: si el 2022 fue difícil, ya verán lo que será el 2023.

No escribo esta nota para asustar a la gente, pero lo cierto es que EE.UU., Rusia y China, armados con dispositivos químicos, biológicos y suficientes ojivas nucleares y termonucleares, tienen la capacidad destructiva de transformar al planeta en el campo de batalla de la Tercera Guerra Mundial (TGM), la cual sería la terminal, por lo cual es imprescindible el diálogo con atención a nudos geoestratégicos, empezando en Ucrania y Taiwán.

Cuando están en alerta máxima (_hair trigger_) los riesgosos sistemas balísticos intercontinentales y de otros (Rusia y EU contabilizan el 90 por ciento del arsenal nuclear mundial) pueden devastar la civilización y dejar a la vida en la Tierra en estado calamitoso, en el mejor de los casos, nos recuerda Álvaro Verzi, mientras cientos de millones de personas en este mundo siguen su lucha por el pan y el trabajo.

Las potencias juegan a imponer su hegemonía, y quizá los jóvenes de hoy no sepan de las bombas atómicas lanzadas por EEUU en 1945, en plena posguerra, como advertencia a los militares soviéticos, que fueron los que realmente ganaron la guerra contra Alemania nazi. Los japoneses, 77 años después, aún recuerdan la “solución final” estadounidense sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki.

Uno pensaba que después de su debacle en Afganistán, EE.UU. no tenía posibilidad de una nueva aventura militar, en medio de la agudización de la pandemia, la hiperinflación y las inminentes elecciones intermedias de noviembre de 2022, donde no luce nada optimista el Partido Demócrata. Uno debiera aprender a pensar como jerarca estadounidense, porque en el resto del mundo sabemos que es lo mismo un demócrata que un republicano, que sólo piensan en el “America first”.

No hay necesidad de anunciarlas: las “guerras del futuro” no sólo viven en las películas, ya están aquí. Si los actuales conflictos se tornan más hostiles, lo primero que ocurriría serían ataques cibernéticos masivos de ambas partes. Habría intentos de «cegar» al otro destruyendo sus comunicaciones, incluyendo satélites, o incluso cortando los vitales cables submarinos que transmiten datos. Sí, también los datos de nuestros países.

China está previéndolo: creó una nueva agencia llamada Fuerza de Apoyo Estratégico que se concentra en el espacio, la guerra electrónica y las capacidades cibernéticas», advirtió Meia Nouwens, investigadora del Instituto Internacional para Estudios Estratégicos.

A uno le enseñaron que la economía trata de las relaciones entre las cosas, y de la forma en que los seres humanos ingresan en estas relaciones, pero se parece más a las ciencias de la comunicación o al conductismo. Imposible separar en ella los problemas que formula el lenguaje utilizado que expresa hoy un duelo anticipado, o al menos se intenta atemorizarnos a todos bajo la consigna de sálvese quien pueda, si es que puede. Juguemos al apocalipsis, mientras las bombas atómicas no estallan. Apocalipsis, ¿estás?

La insostenible dependencia de Estados Unidos para el comercio y la inversión, así como el _Brexit (la salida del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea),_ condujeron a la progresiva integración de los países europeos con los mercados energéticos rusos y a una mayor aceptación de las oportunidades de inversión de China y de su capacidad de producción, recuerda el historiador indio Vijay Prashad.

Estados Unidos y sus aliados euroccidentales pretenden seguir siendo hegemónicos y debilitar a China y a Rusia, construyendo una nueva cortina de hierro (o acero) que aisle a estos dos países. Cualquiera de los enfoques puede derivar en un conflicto suicida.

Puede resultar extraño que Biden haya afirmado no desear una guerra nuclear con Rusia, mientras alimenta la hoguera nuclear con su financiamiento de 56 mil millones de dólares a Ucrania, el país más corrupto de Europa. Su presidente, el comediante Volodímir Zelensky, denunciado en los Pandora Papers, tiene una casa de ocho millones de dólares en Israel y una villa de 34 millones en Miami (no en Kiev, claro).

El mexicano Alfredo Jalife dice que asistimos a una tercera «guerra de 30 años» en Ucrania –la primera se libró en Europa central entre católicos y protestantes entre1618-1648 y la segunda en el _intermezzo_ de la primera y segunda Guerras Mundiales-, traduce una «guerra indirecta» entre EE.UU. y Rusia que en cualquier momento puede degenerar en una guerra nuclear.

La neoconservadora húngaro-estadounidense Evelyn Farkas no teme una guerra nuclear con tal de preservar el «orden internacional de la OTAN. 

«No pienso que debamos de ser disuadidos por el temor de que [Vladimir Putin] utilizará armas nucleares. No podemos descartarlo, pero también pienso en el objetivo que tenemos ahora, con los riesgos tan altos. No es sólo sobre Ucrania. Es sobre el orden internacional».

Cambia, todo cambia… y ya ha cambiado. Desde la tecnología, la educación, la guerra, la comunicación… Sólo una misteriosa cifra se ha mantenido constante e invariable: las ocho horas de la jornada de trabajo. No fue un sindicalista furioso, ni un economista radical, sino el megaempresario mexicano Carlos Slim el que sugirió cómo evitar las recesiones de otra manera simple y radical: reducir la jornada de trabajo a tres días a la semana y aumentar la edad de retiro a 75 años.

No es que don Carlos anduviera pasado de copas. Alemania y Francia adoptaron ya en algunas industrias la primera parte de la propuesta con bastante éxito y anuncian que la segunda parte ya está en camino. Es cierto que las expectativas de vida se han alargado en las últimas dos décadas, mientras crecen y crecen las cifras de desocupados, subocupados, informales, esclavos…

*El fracaso capitalista*
El mundo capitalista mundial ha crecido en los últimos 11 años a un ritmo de 1.9 por ciento, demasiado poco en términos del crecimiento de la población y de las necesidades actuales, pero no podemos olvidar que en ese lapso hemos asistido a dos recesiones y una depresión y nos están preparando sicológicamente para la que viene, que aún no tiene nombre.

Ese mismo andamiaje separa a China de estas consideraciones, por el simple hecho de que es el único país que ha crecido de manera permanente con la estrategia exactamente opuesta: una política industrial destinada a ampliar las oportunidades de trabajo y orientada, en su mayor parte, al mercado interno. ¿Hay alguien que quiera aprender?

El mundo que conocimos ha desaparecido, o va desapareciendo -real y virtualmente-, sin darnos cuenta siquiera, llevados a preocuparnos quizá por el Mundial de Fútbol, la próxima serie de Netflix o cómo hacer para llegar a fin de mes sin perder en el intento. Ese mañana ya llegó (y no es el que nos prometieron los de arriba). La inercia nos impide reaccionar al colapso, explica Raúl Zibechi.

Y como decía Carlos Marx, el capitalismo colapsará del mismo modo que nació: chorreando sangre y lodo por todos sus poros. Y en ese colapso caeremos aquellos que no tuvimos la capacidad de juntarnos, y crear nuevas formas de organización, colectivas, precisamente de cara a la realidad y lo que vendrá. Pero una cosa es que colapse el capitalismo y otra que colapse el mundo, el casi octogenario Biden mediante.

Hace tres décadas, el presidente cubano Fidel Castro dio su esperado discurso en Río, en la primera Cumbre de la Tierra. Si se quiere salvar a la humanidad de la autodestrucción, hay que distribuir mejor las riquezas y tecnologías disponibles en el planeta. Menos lujo y menos despilfarro en unos pocos países para que haya menos pobreza y menos hambre en gran parte de la Tierra, dijo. 

No más transferencias al Tercer Mundo de estilos de vida y hábitos de consumo que arruinan el medio ambiente. Hágase más racional la vida humana. Aplíquese un orden económico internacional justo. Utilícese toda la ciencia necesaria para un desarrollo sostenido sin contaminación. 

Páguese la deuda ecológica y no la deuda externa. Desaparezca el hambre y no el hombre, dijo Fidel en junio de 1992, hace 30 años. 

Ahora, permanentemente nos insuflan miedo, nos venden terror, con el fin de paralizarnos. Si no hay mañana, no haría falta cambiar el ahora y menos aún luchar por un futuro distinto. Nos prometen el paraíso si nos portamos bien (con el poder) o el infierno si nos rebelamos.

Dicen que Albert Einstein dijo alguna vez que la locura consistía en repetir siempre lo mismo creyendo que se podría llegar a resultados distintos. Hoy, repetir la misma fórmula, podría acabar en tragedia… e incluso acabar con aquello que –cariñosamente- se nos da en llamar Planeta Tierra.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Se puede observar como el rescatador *envuelve algo en una manta* ¿ el que ? Pues un fusil, supongo que no queda bien si pretendes hacer pasar el ataque por lo que no es.




Los *TATUAJES NAZIS de la espalda*. ¿ o qué te crees ?


----------



## ZARGON (13 Jul 2022)

Que mamaderas los chekos...
Se inauguró en Praga, la capital de la República Checa, una exhibición de equipo militar ruso perdido en Ucrania.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Hijos de puta, esos uniformes nazis de la II guerra, me cago en sus muertos. No olvido a mis 2 antepasados muertos. Asco me dan esta gentuza, me dan ganas de matarlos. Es triste ver que Europa está permitiendo que pulúlen nazis en pleno siglo XXI


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Bulgaria ratifica la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.*
El *Parlamento de Bulgaria* ratificó hoy por amplia mayoría los protocolos para la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN.

La ratificación contó con el apoyo de todas las fuerzas políticas salvo la ultranacionalista y prorusa, Vazrazhdane, cuyos *11 diputados votaron en contra,* mientras un total de 185 diputados, tanto de la coalición gobernante en funciones como de la oposición votaron a favor, mientras que los 44 diputados parlamentarios se ausentaron.

"Bulgaria acoge con satisfacción la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN que son* nuestros socios cercanos* en la Unión Europea, con la firme convicción de que la incorporación contribuirá a fortalecer la seguridad en la zona euroatlántica", señaló el ministerio de Exteriores búlgaro en una declaración.

La adhesión de estos países "abrirá oportunidades adicionales en el campo de la *cooperación bilateral*", agregó el ministerio.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Imagino que a medida que la OTAN use más y más satélites y los ucros empiecen a bombardear territorio Ruso con los HIMARS, putin empezará a derribar satélites y a bombardear los convoys y aviones que entrar con armas a Polonia y a Rumanía.
> 
> Luego la pregunta es: ¿Está buscando Estados Unidos escalar la guerra? ¿Están seguros de que esto al final no se va a ir de las manos y no solo Europa sino los propios Estados Unidos serán bombardeados? ¿qué tipo de retrasados mentales hay en la CIA, el pentágono y el departamento de estado? ¿hasta donde van a llegar?



Rusia atacaria Ucrania con armas nucleares tacticas, antes que a cualquier miembro de la Otan...

Nadie quiere comenzar una guerra nuclear


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Bulgaria ratifica la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.*
> El *Parlamento de Bulgaria* ratificó hoy por amplia mayoría los protocolos para la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN.
> 
> La ratificación contó con el apoyo de todas las fuerzas políticas salvo la ultranacionalista y prorusa, Vazrazhdane, cuyos *11 diputados votaron en contra,* mientras un total de 185 diputados, tanto de la coalición gobernante en funciones como de la oposición votaron a favor, mientras que los 44 diputados parlamentarios se ausentaron.
> ...



Hasta en Bulgaria -quién lo hubiera dicho- hay once diputados que dicen nones.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mientras caen las bombas en Donetsk. Los rusos discutiendo como deben exportar los ucranianos , mientras que a ellos los occidentales les quieren negar las expotaciones, el comercio, les bloquean las cuentas, y les roban los depositos. No se, quizas yo sea raro pero me parece de verdaderos gilipollas. Con lo que les paguen , seguiran pagan armas para disparar a los rusos. Un plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Luego dice la peña que los puentes no se pueden destruir, pues claro pero se pueden negociar las exportaciones del enemigo. Es para mearse. Gila War.




Eso te distingue quienes son los "buenos" y quienes los "malos" en esta película.  

Aunque algunos se niegan a verlo.


----------



## El Mercader (13 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia atacaria Ucrania con armas nucleares tacticas, antes que a cualquier miembro de la Otan...
> 
> Nadie quiere comenzar una guerra nuclear



El problema no es que nadie quiera comenzar una guerra nuclear, sino que los subnormales que nos gobiernan no sepan que con sus acciones nos llevan a una guerra.
O a lo mejor el problema es que piensan que pueden estirar el chicle hasta el infinito sin provocar una reacción encadena por parte de los rusos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto las protestas en mi pais, esta vez los taxistas contra el joputa Draghi. No sé como terminará mi pais, tengo a mi madre y mi tia y familia alli


para los hooligans sionazis del foro tragaros esto


----------



## EUROPIA (13 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hijos de puta, esos uniformes nazis de la II guerra, me cago en sus muertos. No olvido a mis 2 antepasados muertos. Asco me dan esta gentuza, me dan ganas de matarlos. Es triste ver que Europa está permitiendo que pulúlen nazis en pleno siglo XXI


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Declarar que el siglo de EE.UU. ha terminado, sin interrogación, es en la opinión dominante
todavía una herejía...¡Harpers', el lado más liberal de las cosas se apunta al anatema.
Así que, están preparando a la élite para una inexorable realidad que ha llegado.:

Harpers declara que se ha acabado: el "siglo americano" ha desaparecido

_*¿Qué viene después del siglo americano?
*_
* Por primera vez desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética, EEUU se enfrenta a una nación cuyo modelo 
-una mezcla de capitalismo de Estado y disciplina del Partido Comunista- representa un auténtico desafío
para el capitalismo democrático liberal, que parece cada vez más incapaz de hacer frente a las numerosas
crisis que lo acosan. El ascenso de China, y los destellos del mundo alternativo que podría acompañarlo, 
dejan claro que el siglo americano de Luce está en sus últimos días. Sin embargo, no es evidente lo que viene 
después. ¿Estamos condenados a asistir al retorno de la rivalidad entre grandes potencias, en la que EEUU 
y China compiten por la influencia? ¿O el declive del poder de EEUU producirá nuevas formas de colaboración 
internacional? *


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Pues si, los rusos ha dado tochka a las republicas.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema no es que nadie quiera comenzar una guerra nuclear, sino que los subnormales que nos gobiernan no sepan que con sus acciones nos llevan a una guerra.
> O a lo mejor el problema es que piensan que pueden estirar el chicle hasta el infinito sin provocar una reacción encadena por parte de los rusos.



Lo que dices es lo mas probable, que si ocurre un desastre sea por un error de calculo de la respuesta del otro bando...
Pero si observamos los dos momentos en que EEUU-Rusia estuvieron al borde de la aniquilación nuclear, (crisis de los misiles, y el incidente donde participo Stanilav Petrov) observamos que ante momentos tan críticos los seres humanos se vuelven totalmente racionales y prudentes.


----------



## Ultimate (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Las placas solares son electrónicas: Yo hablo de "temosolar". La misma está hecha con tubos de cobre y con cajas de acero o de aluminio sin ningún tipo de componente electrónico. Eso dura 50 años o más.



No piloto la instalación y no se de que tipo eran las placas antiguas, pero dudo bastante que fueran electrónicas
No se cambiaron por gusto, no lo dudes

¿Hace 32 años existian las placas solares electrónicas? Tengo mis dudas

Creo que debian ser termosolares sin ningun componente electronico, solo un termostato que indica la temperatura del agua del depósito y unos dispositivos manuales de sombreado para tapar parcialmente los paneles si sube demasiado la temperatura


----------



## ZARGON (13 Jul 2022)

Lituania ya es un protectorado yanke


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Descargar camiones de municiones rusos tiene que ser considerado como profesion de riesgo. 

Los que descargan han sido confirmados como bajas en la madrugada del 10 julio.


----------



## ZARGON (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues si, los rusos ha dado tochka a las republicas.



Ya era hora, algo es algo...


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lituania ya es un protectorado yanke



Si han tenido ministros estadounidenses y todo. El presidente, a todo esto, se llama Gitanas.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Volado hace varios meses cuando lo tenían los ukro-nazis.
> Propaganda y humo, lo habitual de los reyes de la estafa. En eso sí son superiores los ukronazis.
> 
> 
> ...




  

¿Te das cuenta que los pro-otánicos *NI SE FIJAN en estas cosas*? 

El tío que puso el Tweet (en el foro), *ni se le ocurrió un instante revisar el dato*... montó la ironía como si los rusos "fueran tontos" y resulta que ese puente lo volaron LOS PROPIOS UCRANIANOS cuando ELLOS ESTABAN AHI.

Lo grave de esto es que la gente es medio tonta, pero ni siquiera logra advertirlo.

Respeto más al hijo de puta que "hace propaganda" a propósito, que a los idiotas útiles *que copian y pegan sin ningún filtro.*

Gracias por la info -dicho sea de paso-


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Ahora la pregunta es si Rusia es capaz de reponer la munición más rápidamente que Ucrania destruyédondola.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jul 2022)

Preparemosno para el gas del invierno:


Amigo me envía aviso de su compañía..." Estimado cliente....bla,bla,bla,....su factura anual pasada fue de 600 eur....bla,bla,bla...el próximo año con mismo consumo ascenderá a 2.200 eur.....bla,bla,bla...


----------



## seven up (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me sigue sorprendiendo que haya que explicar cosas tan sencillas a la gente. No creo que sea porque "no las entiende", sino porque no pueden romper el paradigma que llevan en la cabeza.
> 
> Hoy día las Hondas y Kawasakis de menos de 600 cc *se fabrican China* (y las de menos de 200 cc en Brasil)*.*
> India tiene la fábrica de motocicletas *MAS VALORIZADA del mundo (Bajaj)*, que además ha comprado o tiene participación mayoritaria y está fabricando las marcas *Jawa, Triumph y alguna otra de las históricas*.
> ...



Lo mismo pasa con los coches; VAG, Mercedes y BMW fabrican en China. Cuando avisas de que los chinos fabricaron 26,300.000 de vehículos en el 2021, muchos piensan en coches de tercera y de ínfima calidad. Audi de las 19 factorías que tiene en todo el mundo, solo en China tiene a 4 de ellas y fabrica el mismo número que fabrica Audi en toda Alemania. El grupo VAG tiene previsto fabricar en China para el 2023, 1,500.000 de vehículos, casi nada. Mercedes es líder de ventas en el segmento de lujo pero a costa de fabricarse allí desde el Viano hasta el clase E, se dice que los chinos controlan el 20% del grupo Daimler AG. Muchos no se dan cuenta de que en China se fabrican y venden al año el triple de vehículos de los que se producen en la UE y el triple de vehículos que se producen en USA, que cuando nos falte el gas, el petróleo y las materias primas rusas, no es que se lo coman los rusos, es que se lo van a vender a los Chinos para que sigan produciendo y vendiendo al resto del mundo provocando más déficit y más inflación.


----------



## Epicii (13 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Lituania ya es un protectorado yanke



A este paso toda Europa se va a convertir en un protectorado yanque...
Directamente dependiente de EEUU en sectores claves como el energético, el armamentístico y el alimenticio...


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Proruso medio dice: La guerra es culpa de EEUU, ellos lo han organizado todo porque salen MUU YA beneficiados!!!

Proruso medio también dice: Ucrania aguanta porque EEUU le manda armas pero pronto se cansarán porque no les sale rentable...


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior de la RNL informa que la vanguardia de las tropas aliadas rusas y de la RNL que avanzan ha llegado a las afueras de Seversk y las tropas ya están en los límites de la ciudad. Buen ritmo de avance.

Recuerdo que no hace mucho tiempo la propaganda ucraniana afirmaba que después de que las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF liberaran Lisichansk, no podrían liberar más ciudades.
Tengo malas noticias para la propaganda ucraniana.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Preparemosno para el gas del invierno:
> 
> 
> Amigo me envía aviso de su compañía..." Estimado cliente....bla,bla,bla,....su factura anual pasada fue de 600 eur....bla,bla,bla...el próximo año con mismo consumo ascenderá a 2.200 eur.....bla,bla,bla...




El susto no va ser solo para las empresas.
Las comunidades de vecinos con calefacción central y algunas también con ACS centralizada, pagan el consumo de gas como empresas.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Jul 2022)

Yo instalaria la turbina y luego la haria volar en pedazos, echandole la culpa a los canadinos e interrumpiendo el gas ad eternum.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No subestimes a la borregada: Mañana les dicen que la culpa es de los rusos y al día siguiente ya están todos con la banderita de Lituania en las redes sociales: Vivimos rodeados de cretinos.




Estamos de acuerdo. De todos modos te comento que *hay TRES NIVELES (o más) en la "realidad real".*

Por un lado tienes la "propaganda popular", es que se usa para la borregada. *Y allí no tienen límites*, mienten a placer, dicen lo que quieren. El famoso "_pour la galerie_".

Luego, tienes *un nivel de RELACIONES INTERNACIONALES*. Eso es más burocrático. Hay Leyes, Tratados, Acuerdos y dentro de ciertos rangos y parámetros se respetan porque suelen estar en manos de profesionales que trabajan en el largo plazo. Se hacen zancadillas, se hacen burradas... pero son las de los "abogados en el juzgado", juegan con los cuchillos, pero conocen los límites.

Finalmente *hay un tercer nivel* que está en el rango *de las RELACIONES PERSONALES*. Tú puedes decir en la prensa lo que quieras, tú puedes "hacerte el vizco" a la hora de interpretar una cláusula aunque se te caiga la cara de verguenza, pero a tu colega, con el que llevas años conversando, le dices "en el pasillo": _Viejo, esto es un desastre, la cagamos, estoy haciendo llamadas para remediarlo, te pido disculpas._

Digamos... cuando Lavrov habla con Erdogan "_persona a persona_", hablan como seres humanos y toman compromisos como seres humanos.

Obviamente cuando "el Jefe" ordenó ir a deguello, no hay alternativas... renuncias si la cara no te da para más, o bien ejecutas (a veces avisando por teléfono antes que vas a hacer una guarrada). Así es el juego.

Volvamos a Lituania. Puede que la "Primera Ministre" siga los dictados del Embajador norteamericano a pies juntillas... pero alguno de sus Ministros *trata A DIARIO CON LOS RUSOS !!,* y sus empresarios, y sus banqueros... la economía lituana no es tan independiente de Rusia como para que no existen decenas de vías de contacto.

Ignoro qué persigue Lituania con su postura (si está negociando "más" de la UE, de los norteamericanos o de los rusos). Pero cualquier excusa que tuviera la "Primer Ministre" para oponerse, ya no la tiene. Lo que siga ya es a calzón quitado y con todas las de la ley.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Lo mismo pasa con los coches; VAG, Mercedes y BMW fabrican en China. Cuando avisas de que los chinos fabricaron 26,300.000 de vehículos en el 2021, muchos piensan en coches de tercera y de ínfima calidad. Audi de las 19 factorías que tiene en todo el mundo, solo en China tiene a 4 de ellas y fabrica el mismo número que fabrica Audi en toda Alemania. El grupo VAG tiene previsto fabricar en China para el 2023, 1,500.000 de vehículos, casi nada. Mercedes es líder de ventas en el segmento de lujo pero a costa de fabricarse allí desde el Viano hasta el clase E, se dice que los chinos controlan el 20% del grupo Daimler AG. Muchos no se dan cuenta de que en China se fabrican y venden al año el triple de vehículos de los que se producen en la UE y el triple de vehículos que se producen en USA, que cuando nos falte el gas, el petróleo y las materias primas rusas, no es que se lo coman los rusos, es que se lo van a vender a los Chinos para que sigan produciendo y vendiendo al resto del mundo provocando más déficit y más inflación.



Efectivamente, lo de los chinos y los coches es todo un mundo …


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

M777 destruido en Lisichansk.
Al parecer, se destruyó en el lugar de almacenamiento.
Este ejemplar ha sufrido mucho más que el mostrado por Pegov y Poddubny. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (13 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo instalaria la turbina y luego la haria volar en pedazos, echandole la culpa a los canadinos e interrumpiendo el gas ad eternum.



Nah, lo que harán los rusos es cerrar el grifo a la mitad y el día 15 saldrá Putin y dirá: "¡Quedan inaugurados los juegos del hambre para la zona Euro!"


----------



## clapham5 (13 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado . Parece que el IV Reich ha abierto otro frente contra UK
> Todo parece indicar que hay un ataque coordinado contra los tories . El primer asalto fue el ordago de la lider escocesa sobre el Referendum en 2023 . Boris el animal dijo "thairis air mo chorp marbh " y le montaron un Cromwell . Ay Jesus ...
> Dicen que el sustituto sera Richi Sunak . Un tipo flaco , feo y de las colonias , pero chevere y con un buen corazon ...
> ...



El clapham tiene poderes adivinatorios pero como le ninguneais y le rakaneais ZANKS el clapham se encabrona y se va con el Gabor al siglo XVII donde le tratan mejor . Cuidado con el Sunak , pues ...Ya lo dijo el clapham : El IV Reich quiere acabar con Gran Bretana 
Los britanicos , los turcos y los rusos han sido ( y son ) los unicos que plantan cara a los alemanes . 
Francia , Italia y Espana ya han sido conquistadas . Si sale el Sunak ( saldra ) la resistencia del gobierno britanico a permitir el referendum escoces se habra erosionado bastante . Al parecer los alemanes han aprendido la leccion de la derrota de Hitler 
Si luchas contra dos enemigos a la vez , centrate en derrotar primero al mas debil . 
El clapham sospecha que fueron los britanicos ( y los yankees ) quienes retaron al IV Reich a abrir el frente oriental en 2014
London intuia ( y con razon ) que una victoria del Brexit provocaria una declaracion de guerra ( economica ) de la UE hacia UK asi que mejor abrir un segundo frente que obligase a los alemanes a dispersar recursos . El Plan funciono ...
Rusia se aprovecho del caos eurocomunitario y la debilidad politica alemana y zas ...consumo el " crimeicidio " toma y toma ...
Pero los alemanes no perdonan . La estrategia de colocar un " Gorbachov " ( Sunak ) en el poder siempre funciona . 
Si Escocia vota Si a la Independencia en 2023 lo siguiente en la lista sera la Reunificacion de Irlanda . 
Por eso es tan importante que Rusia resista y que zankeis al @Zhukov al @Harman y a moi  sorry , lui para que la moral de este hilo y del glorioso Ejercito rojo no decaiga .
Si cae UK , el siguiente seria Turquia . Y ahora el clapham seguira con su Grundkurs Deutsch ...
Eins zwei drei vier fünf ...


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Kiev corta las relaciones diplomáticas con Corea del Norte, según el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano

No creemos que Kim Jong-un se moleste demasiado









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _Muy optimistas los americanos.
> Yo tengo un bien que quieren todos en el mundo y tu quieres compramerlo a bajo precio. Mi respuesta, no te lo vendo. Ya habra alguien cuando suba ese bien que me lo compre._
> 
> *EE.UU. y sus aliados se juegan mucho para limitar los precios del petróleo ruso*
> ...



¿En el supuesto que China e India no comprasen el petróleo ruso de donde lo sacarían? No se como los impulsores de esta medida no lo han tenido en cuenta, a Rusia le basta mantener los precios y no vender su petróleo a precio regulado, puede aguantar un año o más pero la multitud de empresas chinas e indias dudo que puedan y para fabricar munición Rusia no necesita productos extranjeros.

Espero que China y la India mande al carajo ese plan que provocaría un colapso económico generalizado con consecuencias imprevisibles.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania rompe las relaciones diplomáticas con Corea del Norte tras el reconocimiento de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk*

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania anunció este miércoles la ruptura de las relaciones diplomáticas con la República Popular Democrática de Corea, horas después de que Pionyang reconociera la independencia y soberanía de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

"Consideramos esta decisión como un intento de socavar la soberanía y la integridad territorial de Ucrania por parte de Pionyang y una grave violación de la Constitución ucraniana, el Estatuto de la ONU y las normas y principios fundamentales del derecho internacional", declaró el ministerio en un comunicado.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas entran en las afueras de Soledar, - jefe adjunto del Ministerio del Interior del LNR

Según él, las unidades de artillería tomaron un depósito de municiones al entrar en Soledar. /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si, pero me parece que este *paso LEGAL* que ha dado Rusia (que ha demostrado ser *EXTREMADAMENTE CUIDADOSA en temas legales*) puede ser determinante.
> 
> Si ahora Lituania NO RESPETA el libre paso de mercaderías Europa *no tiene excusas para "defenderla" de las medidas que tome Rusia.*
> 
> ...



El argumento será cualquier que se les ocurra e ya porque esta demostrado que con la opinión pública una parte importante de ella cualquier cosa sirve.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

https://www.larazon.es/internacional...i2pawyjai.html

*Ucrania está cerca de formar un ejército de un millón de efectivos para recuperar el sur controlado por Rusia.*



Lo de movilizar ucrania 1 millon de tios para recuperar las zonas invadidas por las ratas, es viable o un simple farol??


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Lo mismo pasa con los coches; VAG, Mercedes y BMW fabrican en China. Cuando avisas de que los chinos fabricaron 26,300.000 de vehículos en el 2021, muchos piensan en coches de tercera y de ínfima calidad. Audi de las 19 factorías que tiene en todo el mundo, solo en China tiene a 4 de ellas y fabrica el mismo número que fabrica Audi en toda Alemania. El grupo VAG tiene previsto fabricar en China para el 2023, 1,500.000 de vehículos, casi nada. Mercedes es líder de ventas en el segmento de lujo pero a costa de fabricarse allí desde el Viano hasta el clase E, se dice que los chinos controlan el 20% del grupo Daimler AG. Muchos no se dan cuenta de que en China se fabrican y venden al año el triple de vehículos de los que se producen en la UE y el triple de vehículos que se producen en USA, que cuando nos falte el gas, el petróleo y las materias primas rusas, no es que se lo coman los rusos, es que se lo van a vender a los Chinos para que sigan produciendo y vendiendo al resto del mundo provocando más déficit y más inflación.



Lo peor es que nada garantiza que Europa vaya a regresar a los niveles de 2019. La caída es brutal mientras la India va dando el mismo estirón que China empezó hace 20 años.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Un astronauta norteamericano acusa a Putin de usar la Estación Internacional para la guerra en Ucrania.*
El astronauta y coronel de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Estados Unidos* Terry Virts* (Baltimore, 1967) ha acusado hoy al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, de utilizar durante las últimas semanas la Estación Espacial Internacional (EEI) "para su guerra contra Ucrania".

En una entrevista con Efe, el piloto de la NASA, que este miércoles imparte una conferencia en el CosmoCaixa de Barcelona, ha advertido sobre los "peligros" que podría comportar el "*uso político y propagandístico* que el gobierno ruso está haciendo de la Estación Espacial Internacional".

Sobre la amenaza que lanzó la semana pasada el director de Roscosmos (agencia espacial rusa), *Dimitri Rogozin*, de dejar caer la estación espacial sobre Europa o Estados Unidos como respuesta a las sanciones contra la industria rusa, Virts ha dicho: "Rusia ha cruzado una línea roja, deberíamos cooperar menos con ellos porque están usando la estación para sus aventuras militares".


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Jugar al apocalipsis, como lo hace un católico practicante como el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden cuando amenaza con la posibilidad de una tercera guerra mundial, que quizá sea la tercera pero seguramente también la última, no es un juego nuevo.
> 
> Las predicciones de que el apocalipsis está a la vuelta de la esquina se han sucedido a lo largo de la historia y siempre han servido para movilizar y sobre todo manipular a la gente.




Leía esta nota (bastante criteriosa) y me llevaba a pensar que en otras épocas, cuando en vez de TikTok y Youtube había PERIODICOS Y PERIODISTAS, siempre había "alguien inteligente" que dijera las cosas como son.

Me sorprende que hoy día casi no hay "periodistas" tomando verdadera dimensión de lo que estamos viviendo... la IGM fue "escalando" de un modo casi tonto... y terminó como terminó. En la IIGM también hubo un "camino de ida" que terminó siendo bastante claro (más por Hitler que por Chamberlaine todo hay que decirlo).

Lo que estamos viendo hoy *ES MUY PARECIDO*. Mucho.

Hubo una crisis grave en 1962, incluso MAS grave a ciertos niveles que la actual. La diferencia es que había un Kennedy en EE.UU. y líderes decentes en Europa en ese momento.

Hoy estamos muy cerca... pero con Biden y con "Antonio". El único que se salva (y nos salva) es Putin y su tremenda responsabilidad para manejar los acontecimientos.

Dios nos libre. Pido diez años más para disfrutar la vida... después hagan lo que quieran con el Mundo.


----------



## doced11 (13 Jul 2022)

Escribí esto el 10 de marzo y sigo pensando lo mismo. Naturalmente, doy por supuesto que los EEUU lo han tenido en cuenta antes de que a mi se me pasase por la cabeza; el miedo que tengo es que estoy empezando a pensar que los americanos creen que pueden ganar una guerra nuclear a Rusia, sufriendo relativamente pocos daños. Lo que le ocurra a Europa les da igual.



_"Supongo que los que os hayáis entretenido en observar mapas económicos de Rusia habréis llegado a la misma conclusión que yo: Putin no va a consentir una Ucrania dentro de la OTAN bajo ningún concepto, ni aunque tenga que recurrir a armamento nuclear.

La razón es clara, Ucrania es un puñal clavado en el bajo vientre de Rusia, desde ahí tienes a menos de 500 kms las zonas más ricas y pobladas. Por un lado Moscú, que simplemente es la capital, por otro, el Cáucaso, zona rica en agricultura, gas, petróleo y carbón, y con unas temperaturas no tan extremas como el resto. Si Hitler hubiese resistido en Stalingrado, hoy Volgogrado, la guerra podría haber tenido un resultado distinto.

Una Ucrania en la OTAN deja a Rusia desprotegida, con la única opción de hacerse fuerte tras los Urales e intentar sofocar los siguientes movimientos desestabilizadores de EEUU.

Si Putin cede esta mano, Rusia está acabada." _


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*La OTAN seguirá apoyando a Ucrania en el largo plazo.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, afirmó hoy que la Alianza está proporcionando "niveles de apoyo sin precedentes" a Ucrania ante la agresión rusa y aseguró que ese respaldo a Kiev seguirá "a largo plazo".

"La OTAN apoya a Ucrania mientras se defiende contra la guerra brutal de Rusia. Estamos proporcionando niveles de apoyo sin precedentes y esto continuará en el largo plazo", declaró Stoltenberg en una comparecencia junto al primer ministro de Albania, *Edi Rama*, con quien hoy se reunió en la sede de la OTAN, en Bruselas.

La Alianza como tal no está organizando ni coordinando la entrega de armamento a Ucrania, sino que son los Estados miembros de la OTAN directamente a nivel bilateral los que se encargan de *proporcionar las armas a Kiev*.

De todas formas, en la cumbre de Madrid se acordó un paquete de asistencia para Ucrania que incluye comunicaciones seguras, combustible, suministros médicos, *sistemas portátiles antidrones y armaduras corporales*, así como equipos para hacer frente a minas y amenazas químicas y biológicas.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*EEUU acusa a Rusia de la deportación de hasta 1,6 millones de ucranianos.*
Estados Unidos acusó hoy a Moscú de la deportación a Rusia de *entre 900.000 y 1,6 millones* de ucranianos, incluidos 260.000 niños, para cambiar la composición demográfica de Ucrania, así como de la desaparición de miles de civiles.

El secretario de Estado estadounidense, *Anthony Blinken*, dijo en un comunicado que el interrogatorio, detención y deportación forzada de hasta 1,6 millones de ucranianos capturados en las áreas de Ucrania bajo control ruso es similar a las operaciones realizadas en el pasado por Rusia en Chechenia y otras áreas.

"Las operaciones de 'filtración' del presidente (ruso, Vladímir) *Putin* están separando familias, confiscando pasaportes ucranianos y emitiendo pasaportes rusos en un aparente esfuerzo para cambiar la composición demográfica de partes de Ucrania", explicó Blinken.

Además, Blinken afirmó que hay cada vez más pruebas de que* las autoridades rusas están haciendo desaparecer a miles de civiles* al considerarlos una amenaza por su potencial afiliación con el ejército ucraniano, los medios de comunicación, el Gobierno o grupos de la sociedad civil.


----------



## Harman (13 Jul 2022)

Creo que, a la luz del apoyo entusiasta de nuestros amigos norcoreanos, sería razonable pensar en profundizar la cooperación mutuamente beneficiosa con la RPDC. Se podría pensar en aumentar el acceso de los trabajadores norcoreanos en el Lejano Oriente, crear empresas conjuntas, profanar el régimen de sanciones occidental contra la RPDC, mejorar las condiciones de educación de los jóvenes de la RPDC en Rusia, etc., etc.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> https://www.larazon.es/internacional...i2pawyjai.html
> 
> *Ucrania está cerca de formar un ejército de un millón de efectivos para recuperar el sur controlado por Rusia.*
> 
> ...



Despierta tontolaba, el hemoal, el hemoal!! 
Tú lo que eres es 1 millon de veces sucnormal comedoritos bufón lagrimeante








Ucrania: el ejército del millón de hombres - mpr21


El Ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksii Reznikov, ha proclamado que “Ucrania está reuniendo una fuerza de combate de un millón de personas, equipada con armas occidentales, para recuperar su territorio meridional de Rusia […] Recuperar las zonas de la costa del Mar Negro es vital para la...



mpr21.info


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo instalaria la turbina y luego la haria volar en pedazos, echandole la culpa a los canadinos e interrumpiendo el gas ad eternum.




No necesariamente. Muchas páginas atrás pusieron una nota en la que explicaban que los rusos se iban a tomar un LARGO TIEMPO DE REVISION para verificar que la turbina no hubiera sido reparada con "trucos raros". Con ese solo tema tienen para estirar todo lo que quieran.


----------



## NPI (13 Jul 2022)

Los 'funcionarios del foro' han comenzado su 'jornada laboral en el hilo', 09:00-15:00 pm / 09:00-17:00 pm


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*La UE y la Corte Penal Internacional, en busca de rendición de cuentas por los crímenes en Ucrania.*
Países Bajos acogerá este jueves una conferencia de ministros de Exteriores y Justicia de la Unión Europea (UE) y el fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), que contará con el presidente *Volodímir Zelenski* por videoconferencia, en busca de garantizar que los crímenes de guerra que se estén cometiendo en Ucrania no queden impunes.

Las tareas de recogida de pruebas empezaron prácticamente desde el primer día de la invasión rusa a Ucrania el 24 de febrero, y diferentes países, instituciones y ONG tratan de garantizar que las evidencias no se pierdan de cara a un posible juicio a los responsables, incluidos los perpetradores directos, sus superiores y el propio presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin*.

"La justicia es una partida muy larga. Es importante no perder la esperanza, seguir con la documentación, porque las cosas que hoy son políticamente imposibles, podrían no serlo en diez años. *No va a ser mañana o en un mes*", señaló a Efe Iva Vukusic, profesora de Historia Internacional en la Universidad de Utrecht.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

VARSOVIA (Sputnik) — *Polonia concluyó el cálculo de las compensaciones que le debe pagar Alemania por el daño ocasionado durante la II Guerra Mundial *y ahora está traduciendo el documento, informó a los periodistas este miércoles el primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki.
"Estuvimos preparando durante cuatro años un informe integral que muestra el nivel de los crímenes de guerra cometidos por los alemanes y el de las destrucciones. Es que Polonia, que figuró entre los países que más sufrieron como resultado de la II Guerra Mundial, recibió recursos tan insignificantes a título de compensación, que difícilmente pueden llamarse "compensación", señaló.

"Es un informe de tres tomos, actualmente termina su traducción a varios idiomas. Queremos que el mundo lo conozca. Mostraremos también toda la documentación, tanto fotos y fuentes históricas, como un cálculo muy minucioso, basado en métodos científicos probados, del valor de las pérdidas de aquel entonces convertido al dinero actual", agregó.
El primer ministro no indicó el monto que las autoridades polacas planean reclamar a Alemania.
Polonia planteó hace unos años que *Alemania le debe pagar por el daño ocasionado durante la II Guerra Mundial* e instituyó una comisión parlamentaria para calcular el monto.
El Gobierno alemán declaró en numerosas ocasiones que no le pagará nada a Polonia, por sostener que el asunto del resarcimiento financiero quedó resuelto hace décadas, pagándole bastante, y que no existe motivo para poner en tela de juicio la renuncia por Polonia en 1953 a su derecho a reclamar compensaciones.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Al menos 16.000 rusos detenidos por protestar contra la guerra en Ucrania.*
Más de 16.000 personas han sido detenidas en Rusia a lo largo de los últimos meses por protestar contra la guerra de Ucrania, calculan expertos de Naciones Unidas que hoy denunciaron la *continuada represión que sufren activistas y periodistas rusos.*

"La* censura de medios de comunicación y organizaciones humanitarias*, la persecución de activistas y las continuas violaciones al derecho de libre expresión y asociación han estrechado aún más el espacio cívico en el país", señalaron los expertos de Naciones Unidas en un comunicado.

Según los datos que manejan estos expertos, se han abierto alrededor de* 60 procedimientos criminales por "noticias falsas sobre la guerra"* y al menos siete por "desacreditar" y "llamar a la obstrucción" del ejército ruso.

En los casi cinco meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la guerra, la policía utilizó la *fuerza de forma desproporcionada* contra los detenidos por protestar contra la guerra, incluidas humillaciones y amenazas, recordaron.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo metí a pifiado. ¿Se me fue la mano o la historia me absolverá?



No eres el único  pero a @visaman ya lo he sacado. Espero no tener que meterlo otra vez. Los demás se quedan como están.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que va a caer mucho antes. 
Algunos canales rusos ya hablan de que el Grupo O, está incluso dentro de Seversk, tras haber tomado la carretera esta mañana.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Acnur revela en una encuesta que el 65% de los refugiados ucranianos prefiere quedarse en el país de acogida.*
La Agencia de Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR) ha revelado en una última encuesta que el 65 por ciento de los refugiados ucranianos opta por quedarse en el país de acogida mientras continúen las hostilidades, a diferencia del 16 por ciento que prefiere regresar cuanto antes a pesar de la guerra.

Entre ese 65 por ciento de ciudadanos ucranianos, el 52 por ciento ha argumentado su preferencia a quedarse durante los próximos meses en la país de acogida en base a la mejor situación de seguridad que se vive allí, el 19 por ciento a la presencia de familiares y núcleos sociales en los que poder apoyarse, mientras que un 14 por ciento alega mejores condiciones económicas.

De ese 16 por ciento de ucranianos que prefieren volver cuanto antes a casa, hay un 60 por ciento que reconoce que no sabe cuándo lo harán. La principal razón para volver es que la situación les es más favorable en Ucrania que en el país de acogida, un 40 por ciento. Mejor situación económica --32 por ciento-- y volver con familiares y amigos --12 por ciento-- son el resto de argumentos que esgrimen.


----------



## la mano negra (13 Jul 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Putin : los degenerados son degenerados .


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo soy pesimista: Viendo el tema del corredor de Kaliningrado, los HIMARS (que no son decisivos, pero hacen pupa), y la descarada ayuda de inteligencia militar que la OTAN está dando, esto va a escalar seguro. Además: Cada día la OTAN sube un poco más la apuesta y manda armas más y más sofisticadas.
> 
> Y como tú bien dices: Yo ya he abandonado las teorías conspirativas. Simplemente estamos gobernados por retrasados mentales.



Por mi parte me mantengo en lo que afirmé: van a meter a Europa en el avispero y luego los yankis se retirarán con una guerra civil. Pero en fin, tiempo al tiempo.

Pero eso sí, esa gente no está bien de la cabeza. Sobre todo los líderes europeos. Los otros son unas serpientes sibilinas de cuidado, no nos engañemos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Jul 2022)

*Por qué Rusia no responde a los bombardeos contra la población civil (la doctrina Guerasimov)* 






En 2013 Valery Guerasimov, Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, publicó el artículo “El valor de la ciencia en prospectiva”, en el que trazaba los contornos de los futuros conflictos militares. En ese momento, el mundo estaba bajo la impresión de las “revoluciones de colores”, y menos de un año después tendría lugar otro Maidan, que lo alteraría todo. Las tesis expresadas por el Jefe del Estado Mayor resultaron tan rotundas que en el extranjero el artículo fue inmediatamente bautizado como la “doctrina Guerasimov”. Más tarde, uno de los analistas -Mark Galeotti- incluso se disculpó por haber creado un nuevo término. Probablemente debido a que en su escrito, el Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia habla principalmente de una estrategia defensiva. Por ejemplo, existen estas palabras sobre la organización de la defensa territorial:
“La protección de la población, las instalaciones y las comunicaciones contra las acciones de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales enemigas en el contexto de un aumento de la escala de su uso es de particular importancia en los conflictos modernos. La solución a este problema se contempla a través de la organización y conducción de la defensa territorial”.
Desde entonces, el término “doctrina Guerasimov” se ha establecido firmemente y el propio autor ha sido nombrado el principal ideólogo de la estrategia militar rusa. Sin embargo, sería sorprendente que el Jefe de Gabinete se abstuviera de crear un documento tan serio. “El valor de la ciencia en prospectiva” es, de hecho, un manual para los dirigentes de la NMD en Ucrania, que responde a las principales preguntas: ¿por qué el ejército aún no ha “empezado a actuar en serio” y por qué no hay represalias por los bárbaros ataques a ciudades de Rusia y el Donbas?
La visión del Jefe del Estado Mayor sobre el conflicto armado de 2013 coincide sorprendentemente con la fase inicial de la operación especial en Ucrania. Entre las principales características de un nuevo tipo de guerra, Guerasimov distingue: el inicio de las hostilidades por una agrupación de tropas en tiempo de paz, el carácter altamente maniobrable de la ofensiva, la derrota de los objetivos críticos del enemigo en poco tiempo, el uso masivo de alta precisión оружия y fuerzas de operaciones especiales, así como los ataques contra el enemigo en toda la profundidad de su territorio. Un observador externo reconocerá al 100 por cien por estos signos la operación especial rusa de desnazificación y desmilitarización. Por cierto, en el concepto de Guerasimov, las fuerzas armadas se presentan sólo como un contingente de mantenimiento de la paz: “Además, las complejas y polifacéticas tareas de mantenimiento de la paz, que pueden tener que resolver las tropas regulares, implican la creación de un sistema fundamentalmente diferente para su formación. Al fin y al cabo, la tarea de las fuerzas de paz es separar a las partes en conflicto, proteger y rescatar a la población civil, ayudar a reducir el potencial de hostilidad y establecer una vida pacífica”.
Pero eso no es todo. Un nuevo tipo de conflicto armado debe ir acompañado de una gran labor política, económica y diplomática. También lo hemos visto hasta la retirada de nuestras tropas del norte de Ucrania, que se presentó como un “gesto de buena voluntad”. Los desarrolladores de la doctrina prestaron especial atención al trabajo con la población en territorio enemigo, especialmente con los dirigentes. Desgraciadamente, en el caso de Ucrania, hay que admitir que esta carta sólo se juega en las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhye. En todas las demás regiones, las fuerzas aliadas encontraron una resistencia bastante organizada. Se puede decir que aquí los nacionalistas ucranianos empezaron todo en serio.
Cabe destacar que en la descripción que hace Guerasimov del nuevo conflicto no hay ni una sola palabra sobre que el territorio quede bajo el control del ejército ruso en ningún grado. Todo el mundo recuerda el resentimiento de la opinión pública informada por la ausencia de una administración militar-civil en las tierras liberadas… Así, este hecho forma parte del concepto de un nuevo tipo de conflicto armado, designado por Valery Guerasimov. Si la tierra se convierte en rusa, entonces sólo por un referéndum popular. Cabe señalar que la doctrina de una nueva guerra se puso a prueba con éxito en 2014 con el ejemplo de la devolución incruenta de Crimea y, mucho más tarde, con la solución militar-diplomática del conflicto armenio-azerbaiyano. Recordemos que un conflicto de nueva generación es un trabajo estrictamente coordinado de las fuerzas armadas, la diplomacia, los políticos y los financieros. Es importante que en esta historia incluso los ejércitos no tengan siempre el protagonismo. Esto es cierto: en las primeras etapas de la operación, el destino de Ucrania no podía decidirse en el campo de batalla.
*La segunda etapa híbrida*
El hecho de que la doctrina fracasó quedó claro tras la retirada del ejército ruso de las regiones del norte de Ucrania. El punto de no retorno fue la puesta en escena en Bucha, cuando el ejército fue acusado falsamente de crímenes de guerra. Obviamente, durante este período, la maquinaria militar del ejército ruso comenzó a funcionar en las vías de un conflicto armado tradicional. Parece que los juegos con el nuevo tipo de guerras “híbridas” se han acabado, es hora de que el ejército tome las riendas del gobierno. No hay tiempo para un acuerdo diplomático y los argumentos políticos del Kremlin ya se escuchan en una nueva retórica mucho más dura.
Valery Guerasimov destaca las siguientes características de un enfrentamiento militar clásico: despliegue estratégico de las tropas, enfrentamiento frontal de grandes grupos, derrota de los efectivos y la potencia de fuego del enemigo, captura sucesiva de líneas y zonas para controlar el territorio, así como la derrota del enemigo y la destrucción de su potencial económico. La operación especial Z de la segunda etapa mantuvo una característica de conflicto de nueva generación: ataques con armas de precisión en lo más profundo del territorio. Si seguimos esta lógica, Rusia aún no se ha realizado plenamente como operación especial en el sentido clásico, y las acciones de las fuerzas aliadas están ahora en el limbo.
Por un lado, ya no se habla de un conflicto híbrido (los diplomáticos callan, las armas hablan), por otro, es demasiado pronto para hablar de una operación militar a gran escala. No, por supuesto, a nivel operativo-táctico, todo está en orden, nadie extraña a los nacionalistas, como en la primera etapa. Se utilizan todos los calibres, desde 5,45 mm hasta Iskanders. Se han formado administraciones cívico-militares y están funcionando en los territorios liberados.
*Uno de los centros de decisión ucranianos*
Pero a nivel estratégico, el Estado Mayor, al parecer, sigue operando según los paradigmas de la “doctrina Guerasimov”. Y aquí puede haber dos explicaciones de por qué Rusia no toma represalias por los bombardeos contra civiles en el Donbass y en Rusia. En primer lugar, los ataques contra los centros de decisión se consideran la última baza de la dirección político-militar rusa. Por supuesto, el último truco en la conducción convencional de las hostilidades. Si este es el caso, aún no ha llegado el momento de las huelgas. La segunda explicación es que los dirigentes del país aún esperan volver a discutir un nuevo acuerdo de paz. Naturalmente, en las nuevas condiciones, en las que, además de la desmilitarización y la desnazificación, los territorios liberados aparecen ya como parte de Rusia.
Los disparos de cohetes sobre Bankova (oficina de Zelensky) y Povitroflotska (Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano) podrían decapitar al régimen de Kiev. ¿A qué puede llevar esto? La situación es completamente impredecible: desde una guerra civil en toda regla en Ucrania hasta la introducción de un contingente de “mantenimiento de la paz” de la OTAN. Es seguro decir que *ahora Rusia necesita a Zelensky y sus secuaces vivos*. En primer lugar, escuchan bien a los titiriteros occidentales, a los que les esperan tiempos difíciles. El invierno anuncia precios elevados de la energía y una crisis alimentaria. Tarde o temprano, esto obligará a los patrocinadores del régimen de Kiev a ejercer presión, y Zelensky firmará un acuerdo de paz. ¿Y si no firma? Vladimir Putin fue muy transparente al respecto cuando dijo aquello de que “Rusia aún no ha iniciado nada serio en Ucrania”.
Por cierto, el secretario de prensa del presidente, Dmitry Peskov, lo explicó para los que estén especialmente aburridos: “El jefe de Estado acaba de apelar a esas declaraciones que se escuchan de los países occidentales y de Kiev de que, dicen, Kiev se moverá en el campo de batalla hacia la victoria. Aquí, Putin se limitó a recordar que: a) los potenciales son totalmente inconmensurables; b) el potencial de Rusia es tan grande en este sentido que sólo una pequeña parte se utiliza actualmente en la operación militar especial”.
Evgeny Fedorov https://fr.topwar.ru/198798-doktrin...rossija-ne-otvechaet-na-obstrely-gorodov.html


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Lituania... calienta que sales !!


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si, pero me parece que este *paso LEGAL* que ha dado Rusia (que ha demostrado ser *EXTREMADAMENTE CUIDADOSA en temas legales*) puede ser determinante.
> 
> Si ahora Lituania NO RESPETA el libre paso de mercaderías Europa *no tiene excusas para "defenderla" de las medidas que tome Rusia.*
> 
> ...



Amigo, eso mismo hizo Ucrania cuando se cagó en los acuerdos de Minsk firmados bajo auspicio europeo, y ahí estamos, metiéndonos en un embrollo de difícil solución para apoyarlos. Y eso que encima dejaron a nuestros líderes, bueno de Francia y Alemania, como gilipollas.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Un dato interesante. Si los rusos *no tenían protegido ese puente* (que supongo es muy importante para la logística) y si es cierto que lo volaron con 3 toneladas de explosivos (que no se llevan en una carretilla), sería un error brutal !!
> 
> Un puente carretero lo puedes reemplazar más o menos rápido con pontones, pero un puente ferroviario es mucho más complicado.
> 
> ...



es dificil de decir



podria ser que lo dejaran previsto y en unidades de retaguardia lo hayan realizado a posterior


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un canal para trollear, si le lleváis la contraria empezará a entrar en cólera, para el directo y monta un show, si para colmo le nombras algo del troll salchipapa galáctica, empieza a amenazar con denuncias



Hay reconocerle el mérito a la gente que no tiene sentido del ridículo. A veces, hasta les envidio.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

Tenian 34 helicopteros, les destruyen 137 helicopteros


y aun les quedan


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

Hungría ha declarado el estado de emergencia por el suministro de energía, ordenó la prohibición total de las exportaciones de energía y leña y para impulsar la minería del carbón


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jul 2022)

Estimado señor Peñuelas: Si encuentra algo relevante en SANA news rogamos lo seleccione y adjunte el enlace. No es necesario cortopegar TODAS las noticias cada día. Gracias.


----------



## Hal8995 (13 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo metí a pifiado. ¿Se me fue la mano o la historia me absolverá?



Pifiado,alfombras, rejón, Teuro,patatas bravas imprescindibles para que en el hilo no pierdas el tiempo


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de que has currado tu de consultor?



Un poco de todo


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> mientras mefistófeles le lee la cartilla a un esclavo de occidente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se abre la veda del ROBO a cara descubierta.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (13 Jul 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Ahora el tipo leía un texto, el final de la historia, la del amor imposible entre un hombre y una diosa. Casi con lágrimas en los ojos, la voz quebrada, la "muerte de amor" del Tristán de fondo como muleta y unos largos encadenados de fotogramas y pinturas venidas al caso, el curioso psicólogo argentino, el persistente buscador de lo oculto, el autodenominado "mago de mano derecha" y fundador de su propia escuela iniciática parecía verse a sí mismo en las palabras que, esto sí, con la acostumbrada e incomparable dicción que le caracteriza iban saliendo de su boca.
> 
> - Basta -me dije- ¡Basta! Suficiente. Se acabó. ¡También yo podría hacerlo con esa música de fondo, no te jode! ¡Hasta ver a un mono pajeándose se transformaría en algo profundo si es con la música del Tristán! Basta, basta...Qué calor, me cago en dios.
> 
> ...



Zanks merecido por recordarnos esa canción y a ese gran grupo.


----------



## UNKAS (13 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-La venta de coches ha bajado un 80%. eso no es discutible ni deseable, lo que se puede discutir son las causas. Los coches más vendidos en Rusia son los Lada, que son rusos, y también ha caído su venta a saco.

-Europa surtía de vehículos y componentes especializados, sin los que no pueden seguir construyendo ni siquiera la industria militar. Todavía están a la búsqueda de proveedores alternativos, pero la situación es chunga incluso en la megacorporación rusa JSC NPK Uralvagonzavod, el gigante del armamento que fabrica los tanques rusos. Están atascados sin la tecnología occidental, y eso también es un hecho hasta que las cifras cambien porque encuentren nuevos proveedores fiables y accesibles. Todavía no lo han conseguido.

-Perder decenas de miles de personas, la mayoría jóvenes, es una catástrofe para Rusia, independientemente de que también lo sea para Ucrania. Si el plan es quedar tuerto para que el otro se quede ciego pues, hombre, que quieres que te diga, muy muy brillante no lo veo...


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Somos uno de los paises con menos recursos, con mayor deuda, con salarios más pobres, se está recortando en sanidad pública, no paran de inventarse nuevos impuestos porque las cuentas no salen. Tenemos las escuelas saturadas porque hay demasiados estudiantes, sin embargo somos el segundo país que más niños ha escolarizado. 35.000.....niños que ya no se irán, más la familia que ya está aquí, más el resto de familia que venga cuando finalice la guerra. A los que hay que pagar educación, vivienda, gastos......en un estado que ya tiene una deuda galopante. El problema ya no es esto, es todo el dinero que se envia también a Ucrania. El coste de las armas que se envian, la subida de todos los productos de alimentación, luz, gasolina......el coste económico de esta guerra para España es muy alto y todo por un país que no es ni de la UE y solo por los intereses de EEUU.
> 
> *España entre los países de la UE con más niños de Ucrania en sus escuelas*
> 
> ...



Con la demografía que tenemos esto es agua de mayo, y si nos salen a 500 euros/mes hasta me parece barato. Más nos costó Irene Montero y coleguis en Nueva York durante una semana para hacer turismo paleto en Times Square. Con lo que gastaron podríamos tener a 500 chavales durante un año.


----------



## kelden (13 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Con la demografía que tenemos esto es agua de mayo, y si nos salen a 500 euros/mes hasta me parece barato. Más nos costó Irene Montero y coleguis en Nueva York durante una semana para hacer turismo paleto en Times Square. Con lo que gastaron podríamos tener a 500 chavales durante un año.



Yo creo que te cuesta mucho más Ayuso dando becas a los cayetanos para que estudien sus hijos gratis en el Opus ....


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior de la LPR informa que unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y NM de la LPR han accedido a los límites de la ciudad de Seversk.


----------



## Elimina (13 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay reconocerle el mérito a la gente que no tiene sentido del ridículo. A veces, hasta les envidio.



Desde luego les hace más felices, es algo que tienen en común con los ignorantes (y este también lo aparenta y muy bien y mucho bien). Pero envidiarles... prefiero pagar la felicidad.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No necesariamente. Muchas páginas atrás pusieron una nota en la que explicaban que los rusos se iban a tomar un LARGO TIEMPO DE REVISION para verificar que la turbina no hubiera sido reparada con "trucos raros". Con ese solo tema tienen para estirar todo lo que quieran.



En ese mundillo de los contratos de suministro industrial e hidrocarburos, hay unos seguros carísimos, por el daño evidente que se produce por no poder cumplir con un suministro.
Y la complejidad de muchos elementos que pueden fallar por mal mantenimiento.

En esos seguros habrá (y hay) cláusulas que obligan a determinados componentes a cumplir con las revisiones de homologación correspondientes, controles de calidad, de piezas, etc.
Muchas veces es un entramado que involucra a varias compañías de ingeniería.

En eso se escudarán los rusos, si no está todo en regla y convenientemente auditado, pueden negarse a abrir el grifo.

Lo de enviar a Canadá equipamiento para su reparación, y sancionar ese equipamiento, es un esperpento absoluto.
A los rusos les están dando cobertura legal y hacen bien en aprovecharse de los inútiles políticos europeos y sus errores.


----------



## Pirro (13 Jul 2022)

Lo de siempre. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres de un país amigo eres un magnate. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres de un país enemigo, oligarca. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres judío, filántropo.


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo creo que te cuesta mucho más Ayuso dando becas a los cayetanos para que estudien sus hijos gratis en el Opus ....



Cayetanos que pagan bastantes impuestos para mantener a las cajeras y chepudos


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (13 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _Muy optimistas los americanos.
> Yo tengo un bien que quieren todos en el mundo y tu quieres compramerlo a bajo precio. Mi respuesta, no te lo vendo. Ya habra alguien cuando suba ese bien que me lo compre._
> 
> *EE.UU. y sus aliados se juegan mucho para limitar los precios del petróleo ruso*
> ...



Es como si vivieran en una especie de mundo paralelo sin contacto alguno con la realidad.

Los grandes estrategas están ultimando un plan infalible que consiste en comprar petróleo ruso pero al precio que ellos quieran porque ellos lo valen. Gilipollas es poco, a ver qué cara ponen cuando los rusos los manden a tomar por culo.

No sé si no se enteran, no quieren enterarse o no dan más de si. Hacer que el petróleo se ponga a 200 dólares o a 300 en una semana es la cosa más fácil de este mundo.

Solo hay que meter unos pepinos en Irak donde están todas las multis gringas y piratas o en un par de terminales de carga del golfo y quedarse sentado esperando a ver caer el castillo de naipes en el que vivimos.


----------



## kelden (13 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cayetanos que pagan bastantes impuestos para mantener a las cajeras y chepudos



Hombre .... viven de contratos a dedo de mascarillas y trapicheos parecidos .... normal que paguen más impuestos que tu, a ti no te caen esos chollos ...


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... viven de contratos a dedo de mascarillas y trapicheos parecidos .... normal que paguen más impuestos que tu, a ti no te caen esos chollos ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Jul 2022)

La primera imagen de un camión blindado estadounidense Oshkosh FMTV M1083 destruido en el Donbass.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Jul 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> -La venta de coches ha bajado un 80%. eso no es discutible ni deseable, lo que se puede discutir son las causas. Los coches más vendidos en Rusia son los Lada, que son rusos, y también ha caído su venta a saco.
> 
> -Europa surtía de vehículos y componentes especializados, sin los que no pueden seguir construyendo ni siquiera la industria militar. Todavía están a la búsqueda de proveedores alternativos, pero la situación es chunga incluso en la megacorporación rusa JSC NPK Uralvagonzavod, el gigante del armamento que fabrica los tanques rusos. Están atascados sin la tecnología occidental, y eso también es un hecho hasta que las cifras cambien porque encuentren nuevos proveedores fiables y accesibles. Todavía no lo han conseguido.
> 
> -Perder decenas de miles de personas, la mayoría jóvenes, es una catástrofe para Rusia, independientemente de que también lo sea para Ucrania. Si el plan es quedar tuerto para que el otro se quede ciego pues, hombre, que quieres que te diga, muy muy brillante no lo veo...



Lada la compro Renault, el Lada nuevo aparte de bloqueo central de diferenciales poco tiene que ver con el original.
Ahora Renault se ha desecho de las acciones pero con una opción de recompra a los 5 años.


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

Eso es lo que a ti te gustaría....normal en los filoetarras y los podemitófilos. Últimamente no oigo a Puigdemont, gran rusófilo....se oye como un eco grande....


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> _Muy optimistas los americanos.
> Yo tengo un bien que quieren todos en el mundo y tu quieres compramerlo a bajo precio. Mi respuesta, no te lo vendo. Ya habra alguien cuando suba ese bien que me lo compre._
> 
> *EE.UU. y sus aliados se juegan mucho para limitar los precios del petróleo ruso*
> ...



Es suicidio puro.
Hay un grafico por ahi que lo explica muy bien:
La energia = la economia.



Ahora teniendo en cuenta las fuentes de energia:


Quita Gas y petroleo y son mas del 60% del mix.
Renovables, ni se las ve.

Si la UE/EEUU renuncian al 30% del gas/petroleo por ser de origne Ruso...
Preparaos, porque no hemos visto aun nada.


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

A ti te gustan las saunas orgullosas..de esas que tenía el suegro de tu amado Lidl.


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

Estas respuestas asimetricas son las que de verdad duelen a largo plazo.


----------



## Eslacaña (13 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mientras tanto las protestas en mi pais, esta vez los taxistas contra el joputa Draghi. No sé como terminará mi pais, tengo a mi madre y mi tia y familia alli
> 
> 
> para los hooligans sionazis del foro tragaros esto



Lo que hace tener armas nucleares y ser gobernadas por un pirado, hacen lo que les peta.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Instó en Twitter a transferir las tropas de la OTAN de Alemania a Polonia y los Estados bálticos, dijo que Ucrania, Polonia y los países bálticos son el futuro (!) de Europa, llamó a Alemania "en bancarrota moral" , y un poco antes se preguntó por qué Gerhard Schroeder aún no está bajo sanciones



Estan los anglos apretando demasiado a los alemanes, ni los balticos, ni los polacos merecen ser defendidos por la UE, si solo obedecen a los EEUU, cuando los rusos entren en sus territorios, que les defienda el Tio Sam !!!.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo de siempre. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres de un país amigo eres un magnate. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres de un país enemigo, oligarca. Si tienes muchísima pasta y eres judío, filántropo.



En Alemania, Suecia, Francia, etc, se les llama "empresarios de familia" (que no empresas familiares).

Y son los grandes apellidos que controlan las industrias de esos países desde siempre, y antes de la revolución industrial, controlaban vías de comunicación como las esclusas de navegación fluvial ( por ejemplo, en el caso de lo que hoy es Alemania, y antes eran territorios separados).


----------



## EUROPIA (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Moderado (13 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que hace tener armas nucleares y ser gobernadas por un pirado, hacen lo que les peta.



Que tengan armas nucleares demuestra que son los mas inteligentes entre los países pequeños y medianos, los pirados son los que entregan su soberanía militar a una potencia que ha decidido sacrificarlos para alimentar su industria militar.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cayetanos que pagan bastantes impuestos para mantener a las cajeras y chepudos



La cajeras trabajan cosa que los cayetanos no hacen en toda su vida, viven de sustraer al estado los impuestos que pagan los trabajadores. .

Tenemos el pais que nos merecemos, se utiliza cajera como insulto, mientras que se jalea a los ladrones.


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pifiado,alfombras, rejón, Teuro,patatas bravas imprescindibles para que en el hilo no pierdas el tiempo



Sí... Los otanistas faltones tipo rejón o jagger los tengo hace mucho.
A pifiado, que me caía bien, le metí por insultar a España en un debate sobre la leyenda negra.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Tenian 34 helicopteros, les destruyen 137 helicopteros



¿ ucrania tenia 34 helicopteros ? No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Eran la URSS, concretamente la zona más occidental. Se quedaron con cientos de helicopteros. Vale que luego no hayan construido y que hayan vendido muchos pero decir que tenian 34 es absurdo.

Debian tener un par de cientos, más piezas para otro monton. Y claro que los destruyen , por eso occidente ha rebañado todos los que tenia de factura sovietica incluidos los que compraron para Afganistan con clausulas que impedian su uso en otro escenario. En eso fue tonto putin, por una calderilla armo a sus enemigos.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Que mamaderas los chekos...
> Se inauguró en Praga, la capital de la República Checa, una exhibición de equipo militar ruso perdido en Ucrania.



Sera material que envian los ucranianos a la republica checa, para su reparacion o restauracion, un poco de propaganda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Jul 2022)

Javelins continue to be traded on the darknet for $30,000 each. They promise delivery throughout Europe in barrels of engine oil after making a deposit.
t.me/intelslava/33003?single


----------



## Malevich (13 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En Alemania, Suecia, Francia, etc, se les llama "empresarios de familia" (que no empresas familiares).
> 
> Y son los grandes apellidos que controlan las industrias de esos países desde siempre, y antes de la revolución industrial, controlaban vías de comunicación como las esclusas de navegación fluvial ( por ejemplo, en el caso de lo que hoy es Alemania, y antes eran territorios separados).



Hace unos años salió un impresionante reportaje en ABC sobre las familias que controlan Florencia. No habían variado apenas desde el Renacimiento. Ilustres florentinos como Maquiavelo o Dante se tuvieron que exiliar....


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de movilizar ucrania 1 millon de tios para recuperar las zonas invadidas por las ratas, es viable o un simple farol??



¿ van a atacar kiev y librarse de los anglos ? Lo mismo vuelven por el buen camino.


----------



## chapuzator (13 Jul 2022)

Sabéis exactamente cuáles son las implicaciones de Lituania por lo de Kaliningrado? es para un trabajo del instituto.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que hace tener armas nucleares y ser gobernadas por un pirado, hacen lo que les peta.



De pirado tiene poco, ha jugado al poker con la unica superpotencia en su momento los ha timado construido su arsenal nuclear incluidos misiles intercontinentales y ahora los trata con lo unico que entienden un garrote. En este caso de 25m y 15.000km de alcance.

Los pirados son los que llegan a acuerdos con los "socios" anglos, pensando que los van a respetar, y se encuetrnan un dia con una revolucion de colores y colgando de una cuerda.


----------



## Gnidlog (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ ucrania tenia 34 helicopteros ? No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Eran la URSS, concretamente la zona más occidental. Se quedaron con cientos de helicopteros. Vale que luego no hayan construido y que hayan vendido muchos pero decir que tenian 34 es absurdo.
> 
> Debian tener un par de cientos, más piezas para otro monton. Y claro que los destruyen , por eso occidente ha rebañado todos los que tenia de factura sovietica incluidos los que compraron para Afganistan con clausulas que impedian su uso en otro escenario. En eso fue tonto putin, por una calderilla armo a sus enemigos.












Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Lo que dije antes:

Alemania dejará de comprar carbón ruso por completo el 1 de agosto y petróleo ruso el 31 de diciembre.

Así lo afirmó el viceministro de Finanzas, Jörg Kukis


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Estas respuestas asimetricas son las que de verdad duelen a largo plazo.



Borrai esto que al Durruty le da un parraque trapicheando con el sionista putiniano por Mahoma y Alí su verdadero profeta


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... viven de contratos a dedo de mascarillas y trapicheos parecidos .... normal que paguen más impuestos que tu, a ti no te caen esos chollos ...



y los menas, los tanos, los refugees y cia (nunca mejor dicho) tampoco no? pregunto porque como esos tampoco son de pagar ni el café...


----------



## thanos2 (13 Jul 2022)

En tiendas de puzzles y cacharros de estos a escala venden un avión para montarlo por piezas llamado "The ghost of Kiev".

El que compre semejante basura se merece acabar pidiendo en la calle.


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como fuente la wiki, hombre no jodas. Mira los videos desde el 2014 y veras docenas de helicopteros diferentes volando con las insignias de Ucrania. Y los republicanos les derribaron unos cuantos.

La wiji es tan pobre que se contradice ella mismas.

 Ucrania

Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. 48 helicópteros.
Fuerzas de Tierra de Ucrania. 42 helicópteros.
Solo mi-24. Esto es más creible.

Dejando de lado simpatias, por el hilo hay gente que sabe de que habla sobre ciertos temas, y que sabe solo leer y a prender de los que no controla. Un par de cientos, puñado arriba, abajo.


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ ucrania tenia 34 helicopteros ? No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas. Eran la URSS, concretamente la zona más occidental. Se quedaron con cientos de helicopteros. Vale que luego no hayan construido y que hayan vendido muchos pero decir que tenian 34 es absurdo.
> 
> Debian tener un par de cientos, más piezas para otro monton. Y claro que los destruyen , por eso occidente ha rebañado todos los que tenia de factura sovietica incluidos los que compraron para Afganistan con clausulas que impedian su uso en otro escenario. En eso fue tonto putin, por una calderilla armo a sus enemigos.



Puede que alistados tuvieran esos. Pero podrían tener más en almacenes, haber recibido todo el inventario soviético de varios países del Este e incluso estar utilizado unidades civiles, que hay unas 200 registradas en el país.


----------



## mapachën (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me sigue sorprendiendo que haya que explicar cosas tan sencillas a la gente. No creo que sea porque "no las entiende", sino porque no pueden romper el paradigma que llevan en la cabeza.
> 
> Hoy día las Hondas y Kawasakis de menos de 600 cc *se fabrican China* (y las de menos de 200 cc en Brasil)*.*
> India tiene la fábrica de motocicletas *MAS VALORIZADA del mundo (Bajaj)*, que además ha comprado o tiene participación mayoritaria y está fabricando las marcas *Jawa, Triumph y alguna otra de las históricas*.
> ...



Si y no Nico... los centros de decisión están en occidente.

Mi empresa tiene fábricas en India y China, pero ahí no pasamos nada de tecnología, solo de fabricación, y nada critico.

También las tuvimos en Rusia, pero se cerró el chiringuito antes de que empezase esto... la conclusión que saque de trabajar con ruskis, es un poco como España al cubo... que buen vasallo si tuvieran gran señor... muchísimo potencial capado por los de arriba y la corrupción.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

GAZPROM afirma no tener un solo documento que le permita a Siemens sacar la turbina
que está en reparación fuera de Canadá, según afirma Gazeta.ru. El Gobierno de Trudeau 
había dicho que quitaría de las sanciones la turbina que el gaseoducto ruso pide para funcionar.

Como en lo de Lituania, hay mucho mareo de la perdiz...


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Puede que alisados tuvieran esos. Pero podrían tener más en almacenes, haber recibido todo el inventario soviético de varios países del Este e incluso estar utilizado unidades civiles, que hay unas 200 registradas en el país.



No , tenian muchisimos helicopteros. De hecho gran parte de las fabricas de la urss estaban en ucrania y se quedaron con una cantidad ingente de aparatos.

El intento de menospreciar la cantidad de equipo ucraniano, tiene la intención de negar la destrucción del mismo por parte de los rusos. Han destruido una jodida burradas de material, pero es que ucrania tenia ese material.

Desde el golpe en 2014 que no les salio redondo y las luchas con las republicas, han recibido una cantidad de pasta ingente. Y han restaurado muchisimo equipo sovietico que antes tenian almacenada. En Crimea sacaron mucho material. Por aquel entoces recuerdo que me cabreee, poruqe veia claro que luego esos cientos de tanques , helicopteros y blindados serian usados en una guerra contra los rusos que dejaron que salieran.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Alemania ha publicado una lista de armas para Ucrania

https://www.bundesregierung.de/breg-...kraine-2054514

El listado es enorme, hay que reconocerlo . 

Joderrrrr,pero, no puede ser, si occidente se está cansando de apoyar a Ucrania!!


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Puede que alisados tuvieran esos. Pero podrían tener más en almacenes, haber recibido todo el inventario soviético de varios países del Este e incluso estar utilizado unidades civiles, que hay unas 200 registradas en el país.



Es posible. En Ucrania había muchos vehículos y material almacenado, lo acondicionan y a correr. Otra cosa es que todo eso esté en condiciones óptimas; volar vuelan, pero su desempeño no es el mejor.

A eso le sumas los stocks de material soviético de Polonia, República Checa, Eslovaquia, Rumanía... que les van entregando, más los aparatos civiles reconvertidos, etc, y ya tenemos una buena cantidad.


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pero que grande.


----------



## pgas (13 Jul 2022)

*IRÁN ACLARA LA SITUACIÓN CON LA "ENTREGA DE ARMAS A RUSIA": "EL PROBLEMA ES OTRO"*

Irán ha aclarado oficialmente la situación con "el suministro de armas a Rusia", como ya había dicho Washington. Según el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores iraní, Hossein Amir Abdollahian, "el problema está en otra parte".
En particular, el ministro iraní negó la información de que Teherán supuestamente suministra drones a Rusia. Según Abdollahian, los países cooperan en el campo de la defensa, pero Teherán no ayuda a "ninguna de las partes involucradas en el conflicto" en Ucrania.
También opinó que "ahora el problema está en otra parte".
“Algunos países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, producen armas y tratan de vender sus productos”, dijo.
Según el ministro, Irán está tratando de "evitar cualquier acción que pueda conducir a una escalada".
Recordemos que el asistente del presidente de los Estados Unidos para la seguridad nacional, Jake Sullivan, hizo una declaración sobre el suministro de armas extranjeras a Rusia en la Casa Blanca. Dijo que Irán planea suministrar cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados a los rusos.

***********

sí, parece claro que Irán no quiere pasta, sino más compromiso ruso en Siria y el S-400 operativo contra los alubios, y me parece bien


----------



## Expected (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La cajeras trabajan cosa que los cayetanos no hacen en toda su vida, viven de sustraer al estado los impuestos que pagan los trabajadores. .
> 
> Tenemos el pais que nos merecemos, se utiliza cajera como insulto, mientras que se jalea a los ladrones.



Sabes bien que no me refiero a las cajeras en sentido genérico, sino a una que mamaba polla para conseguir un puesto a medida, dada su inutilidad manifiesta. Esa tipa ni me representa a mí, ni a las cajeras ni mucho menos a las mujeres que dice defender. Es el claro ejemplo de mujer sin escrúpulos...capaz de comerse el esperma del chepudo a litros con tal de conseguir un puesto que no se merece ni tiene ninguna utilidadmás que para dilapidar tu dinero, el mío, y el de los cayetanos.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Sabes bien que no me refiero a las cajeras en sentido genérico, sino a una que mamaba polla para conseguir un puesto a medida, dada su inutilidad manifiesta. Esa tipa ni me representa a mí, ni a las cajeras ni mucho menos a las mujeres que dice defender. Es el claro ejemplo de mujer sin escrúpulos...capaz de comerse el esperma del chepudo a litros con tal de conseguir un puesto que no se merece ni tiene ninguna utilidadmás que para dilapidar tu dinero, el mío, y el de los cayetanos.


----------



## NPI (13 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La traducción es falsa. No tiene nada que ver lo que dice con los subtitulos.


----------



## Remequilox (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ukrainian Air Force - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues rastreando los links de esa wikipedia en inglés que mencionas, sin contar con los que seguramente deberían disponer las Fuerzas de Asalto Aéreo, y las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, el resto de ramas de las fuerzas armadas (ejército de tierra, marina, aviación, salen mencionados 151 + 11 + 15 helicópteros = 177

Eso según la wikipedia.

Sumando los que disponían sus fuerzas especiales (si te llamas "aéreo", algún bicho volador debes tener....), los reconstruidos a piezas, los "donados" de ayuda "humanitaria, y los que "alguien" habrá contratado en plan mercenario (todo se alquila en este mundo, si tienes dinero para pagarlo), sale que el inventario realista de helis presentes en el conflicto seguramente estará en torno a los 300.
Aun les quedan más de la mitad.


----------



## kelden (13 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y los menas, los tanos, los refugees y cia (nunca mejor dicho) tampoco no? pregunto porque como esos tampoco son de pagar ni el café...



Yo, la verdad, prefiero que mis impuestos se los quede Florentino cavando zanjas por la mañana y tapándolas por la tarde, antes de que se los den a un gitano para quitarle el hambre y que no te de dos navajazos para robarte la compra cuando sales del mercadona .... Y si un cayetano se los lleva por la cara sin hacer nada y encima le pagamos la escuela de los hijos, mejor todavía ...


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*Las pruebas de que Rusia se está quedando sin armas en Ucrania.*

La brutal invasión ilegal rusa está perdiendo fuelle rápidamente en Ucrania a pesar de sus innegables avances al este del país. Mientras presume de armas futuristas reales o imaginarias, el Ejército de Vladimir Putin aplica la fuerza bruta de la artillería convencional pero se está quedando sin munición. La situación en el frente está tan mal, como se demuestra en este artículo, que sus soldados están llegando a extremos esperpénticos como intentar usar misiles antiaeréos contra unidades ucranianas de tierra.

El último indicador de las extraordinarias pérdidas rusas está en un dato facilitado por la Casa Blanca ayer lunes: Irán ha vendido cientos de drones militares a los rusos. Según el asesor de seguridad nacional Jake Sullivan, Estados Unidos tiene "información" que apunta a que Irán va a entrenar a los soldados rusos en el uso de varios tipos de drones desarrollados en el país.

Drones iraníes

Sullivan afirmó que su “información indica que el gobierno iraní se está preparando para proporcionar a Rusia hasta varios cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluidos vehículos aéreos no tripulados con capacidad para armas en un plazo acelerado”. Según los analistas norteamericanos e israelíes, Irán es supuestamente uno de los países con drones más avanzados.

Como apunta la agencia Associated Press, el analista militar del Centro de Análisis Naval Samuel Bendett dice que Irán ha estado refinando sus drones durante los últimos 20 años, son pioneros en munición merodeadora — drones ‘kamikaze’ como los Switchblade que EEUU ha enviado a Ucrania — y tiene "un historial probado de volar drones durante cientos de millas y alcanzar sus objetivos” en Arabía Saudí, incluyendo máquinas capaces de burlar defensas norteamericana en territorio saudita.

La compra de drones iraníes viene motivada principalmente por el éxito de las fuerzas ucranianas en su defensa contra los drones de fabricación rusa, que han estado cayendo como moscas por su pésima calidad y el ingenio ucraniano. Rusia se ha visto obligada a comprar los drones a Irán porque las sanciones occidentales les impiden obtener los componentes para construir los suyos en grandes cantidades.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...58a9adcf6419b6


----------



## Impresionante (13 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La traducción es falsa. No tiene nada que ver lo que dice con los subtitulos.



Sería verosímil, una lastima


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> GAZPROM afirma no tener un solo documento que le permita a Siemens sacar la turbina
> que está en reparación fuera de Canadá, según afirma Gazeta.ru. El Gobierno de Trudeau
> había dicho que quitaría de las sanciones la turbina que el gaseoducto ruso pide para funcionar.
> 
> Como en lo de Lituania, hay mucho mareo de la perdiz...


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

"La sequía es un regalo de la naturaleza para Vladimir Putin", escribe Javier Blas,
experto energético. Europa, por la sequía, tiene menor capacidad de generación 
hidroeléctrica, menos transporte marítimo de carbón por sus ríos secos y paradas
muchas de sus centrales nucleares:




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






t.co


----------



## arriondas (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las pruebas de que Rusia se está quedando sin armas en Ucrania.*
> 
> La brutal invasión ilegal rusa está perdiendo fuelle rápidamente en Ucrania a pesar de sus innegables avances al este del país. Mientras presume de armas futuristas reales o imaginarias, el Ejército de Vladimir Putin aplica la fuerza bruta de la artillería convencional pero se está quedando sin munición. La situación en el frente está tan mal, como se demuestra en este artículo, que sus soldados están llegando a extremos esperpénticos como intentar usar misiles antiaeréos contra unidades ucranianas de tierra.
> 
> ...



¿Otra vez con misma canción? Por no saber, ni la propaganda la saben hacer como Dios manda.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Sabes bien que no me refiero a las cajeras en sentido genérico, sino a una que mamaba polla para conseguir un puesto a medida, dada su inutilidad manifiesta. Esa tipa ni me representa a mí, ni a las cajeras ni mucho menos a las mujeres que dice defender. Es el claro ejemplo de mujer sin escrúpulos...capaz de comerse el esperma del chepudo a litros con tal de conseguir un puesto que no se merece ni tiene ninguna utilidadmás que para dilapidar tu dinero, el mío, y el de los cayetanos.



Sin palabras:


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

"La era del petróleo caro llegó para quedarse", titula el economista Will Kennedy en Bloomberg. 
Según él, ni Arabia Saudí ni los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (ni ningún país OPEP) tienen capacidad 
de cubrir la producción de Rusia. "Debido a la falta de inversión en el petróleo".


----------



## LIRDISM (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sin palabras:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122217



Con lo bien que le ha ido a ella y la egoísta, no deja que otras tengan esa oportunidad.


----------



## Waterman (13 Jul 2022)

¿Cual es el motivo real de que Europa este destrozando su economia y su futuro a cambio de hacer el paripe de apoyar a Ucrania?


----------



## mazuste (13 Jul 2022)

Hungría declara el estado de emergencia energética ante el posible corte de Rusia
Según la oficina del Primer Ministro, Europa probablemente no tendrá la cantidad 
suficiente de gas para el período otoño - invierno


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Los rusos ya no se cortan, se acabaron las sutilezas diplomáticas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Hágase ,cúmplase, espero que Putin acierte y reviente toda esta putrefacta mierda.


----------



## danilovix (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (13 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Los rusos ya no se cortan, se acabaron las sutilezas diplomáticas.



Nunca se atreverán, así que sigan ladrando.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Estimado señor Peñuelas: Si encuentra algo relevante en SANA news rogamos lo seleccione y adjunte el enlace. No es necesario cortopegar TODAS las noticias cada día. Gracias.



Una opción es que ponga el titular y la noticia en spoiler/enlazada, así en un mensaje las mete todas.


----------



## El-Mano (13 Jul 2022)

Del hierro, los primeros segundos parecen dedicados para tí.


----------



## coscorron (13 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que dije antes:
> 
> Alemania dejará de comprar carbón ruso por completo el 1 de agosto y petróleo ruso el 31 de diciembre.
> 
> Así lo afirmó el viceministro de Finanzas, Jörg Kukis



Pues que tengan suerte ....








El precio del carbón en Europa alcanza su nivel más alto en más de 200 años- El Periódico de la Energía


Los precios del carbón se están disparando, llegando a 462 dólares por tonelada, frente a los 186 dólares del 23 de febrero y es probable que superen los 500 dólares…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Salamandra (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hungría declara el estado de emergencia energética ante el posible corte de Rusia
> Según la oficina del Primer Ministro, Europa probablemente no tendrá la cantidad
> suficiente de gas para el período otoño - invierno



Pero Hungría no pagaba el gas en rublos, ¿se ha apeado del pago? ¿no decía que iba a seguir pagando y no iba a compartir?


----------



## NPI (13 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "La sequía es un regalo de la naturaleza para Vladimir Putin", escribe Javier Blas,
> experto energético. Europa, por la sequía, tiene menor capacidad de generación
> hidroeléctrica, menos transporte marítimo de carbón por sus ríos secos y paradas
> muchas de sus centrales nucleares:
> ...



Otro tipejo que vive en Londres con nombre y apellidos españoles(Sabiñánigo)


----------



## Honkler (13 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Cual es el motivo real de que Europa este destrozando su economia y su futuro a cambio de hacer el paripe de apoyar a Ucrania?



Eso me pregunto yo todos los días


----------



## NPI (13 Jul 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1122236



Agenda2030 en vena


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Jul 2022)

Chatarra ruskie de los años 70 destripado por minas antitanque.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Los que vais a ladrar sois los prootaneros cuando todo se hunda.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Parece que el ardor guerrero se va apagando en Europa y estamos en plena canícula, si estos descerebrados de políticos siguen así veremos cuando llegue el otoño, y el invierno ni te cuento, solo le pido a los hados celestiales que explote la población y los cuelguen de las tripas a todos.
No tengo muchas esperanzas en eso , pero bueno todo podría pasar.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Es un rumor, alguna fuente que diga eso?


----------



## delhierro (13 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Del hierro, los primeros segundos parecen dedicados para tí.



No dice donde, es una pena. Estaria bien ver los puentes atacados. Voy a rastrear a ver si hay más datos.

Pero solo tiran dos bombas , una es impacto directo el puente cae. La otra falla por unos metros , el puente se mantiene pero dañado. Por eso cuando comento lo de los puentes, siempre hablo de iskander balisticos son muy potentes. Tirando varios acabas por estadistica con un impacto directo, y eso tumba al menos el plano. Para los de ferrocarril incluso con los daños de la que "falla" interrumpes el paso.


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jul 2022)

Estaba leyendo el hilo desde otra cuenta que tengo, que no la tengo pa nada malo jurao, no foreo con ella... en fin la usaba para poder leer las excelentes aportaciones de foreros como @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste , @Caronte el barquero ........................................... con clapham y con delhierro si que me he metido, aunque no mucho, un poco, pero bueno me metieron al ignore de todas formas............ del hierro hace bastantes años........ y a mazuste la verdad ni idea, yo le apreciaba y Caronte...... otro que también flipo a ver porqué me metió en el ignore......... Y BUENO, he visto que mi querido y admirado @Harman ha hecho una buena obra a petición de @visaman pidiéndole a @Nico (otro gran forero al que aprecio muchísimo), que sacase a visaman del ignore.... pero ves por donde que Nico niega tener a visaman en el ignore! Bueno, DA IGUAL, sea como sea, vengo aquí a PEDIR TANTO A HARMAN COMO A NICO COMO A OTROS FOREROS MITICOS QUE ME "CONOZCAN" (@Sir Torpedo , @Ultimate , etc.) que le pidan a esos cuatro foreros del principio que por favor ME SAQUEN DEL IGNORES, por favor claphan retiro lo de que eres un leyendanegricista y que iba a leer tus cosas con una pinza en la nariz, delhierro prometo no meterme nunca más jamás con Podemos, mazuste ¿que te hice hermano? y Caronte es el menos conozco, pero joder con la cuenta multinick durmiente benigna he leído cosas buenas de él... ni idea porque me mandó al congelador. Que algún alma caritativa interceda por mi, quiero poder leer con mi cuenta y darles nutritivos thanks con MI CUENTA, la otra no es nada y no me gusta....... me arrastraré por el fango si es menester. Mirad mi ratio Mensajes/Reputación, no soy un troll coño 

HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, UCRANIA ES RUSIA!!!!!!!

Disculpad el exabrupto offtópico, os leo siempre aunque escriba poco, GRACIAS A TODOS

Edit: Por aportar también algo al hilo, video fresquito:


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Parece que el ardor guerrero se va apagando en Europa y estamos en plena canícula, si estos descerebrados de políticos siguen así veremos cuando llegue el otoño, y el invierno ni te cuento, solo le pido a los hados celestiales que explote la población y los cuelguen de las tripas a todos.
> No tengo muchas esperanzas en eso , pero bueno todo podría pasar.



Alemanes cortar el gas a Rusia???
Sera al reves!!!


----------



## JAGGER (13 Jul 2022)

Chatarra:


----------



## NS 4 (13 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Yo recuerdo en mi epoca en canada, ir andando a -38 grados a currar.
> Todo es cuestion de abrigarse bien.
> y los 55 grados en Marrakech, para eso no hay otra proteccion que estar encerrado con el aire acondicionado.



Lo que demuestra que toda situacion es suceptible de empeorar...


----------



## Egam (13 Jul 2022)

Hay que desacerse de los anglos (y su estirpe) pero ya.
El peor cancer para Europa y los Europeos.


----------



## frangelico (13 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Agenda2030 en vena



Ya no disimulan. Es una especie de peaje que pagan por algo. Meterse en estas cosas en tiempo de guerra es grotesco, si creyeran en ello tiempo han tenido para aprobarlo antes.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La contradicción de la narrativa de la victoria de los ucros cuando luego anuncias conquistas de los rusos es insostenible.
> La gente no es tonta ni lista. Hace lo posible por su supervivencia material y lo demás en realidad se la sopla.
> En cambio no se traga el aumento de precios y el mantenimiento de salarios miseria. Y le importa una mierda las excusas que se den.



El 80% son zotes como la madre que los pario...y no ven mas alla del finde que viene...

Esa, y no otra, es la grandeza de la democracia...memo...cracia.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Cual es el motivo real de que Europa este destrozando su economia y su futuro a cambio de hacer el paripe de apoyar a Ucrania?



Los yankis llevan años viendo que la economía china les estaba adelantando en un mundo capitalista y globalizado, decidieron partir el mundo en dos, había que elegir bando.

Desde la UE se decide ir con Biden a muerte, será que los que nos gobiernan tienen más intereses en empresas usanas que en las europeas.

Ucrania es el tonto útil para proseguir con el plan, no conozco a nadie que le importe lo que les suceda a los ucranianos que llevan 8 años siendo bombardeados por su ejército.

El trasfondo es China y Rusia es una de sus patas.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La cajeras trabajan cosa que los cayetanos no hacen en toda su vida, viven de sustraer al estado los impuestos que pagan los trabajadores. .
> 
> Tenemos el pais que nos merecemos, se utiliza cajera como insulto, mientras que se jalea a los ladrones.



La misma mierda es menospreciar a los trabajadores, cajeras en este caso, que a los empresarios. Es la típica cizaña anglosajona, meter mierda entre todas las clases sociales de cada nación que quieren reventar. Todos son necesarios y todo es respetable. Ni todos los trabajadores merecen respeto, por que hay cada vago y cada manta por ahí, como tampoco todos los que están arriba, pues hay sinvergüenzas y ladrones. Pero no todo en el monte es orégano. Lo de la lucha de clases es un puto veneno anglosajón, así reventaron toda Europa hace décadas. Liquidaron el Imperio Ruso, el Chino, y al Japonés tuvieron que hacerlo a tiros y bombas. A ver si vamos despertando ya. Mira como los ingleses si que gestionaron bien el monstruo que ellos y sus primos del otro lado del Atlántico habían creado. Igual ellos. Todo el izquierdismo quedó en nada realmente operativo hasta ahora, que decidieron implosionar las sociedades al ver que no podían ganar la guerra económica.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> es dificil de decir
> 
> 
> 
> podria ser que lo dejaran previsto y en unidades de retaguardia lo hayan realizado a posterior





Ya lo aclararon en el hilo. El puente lo volaron los ucranianos HACE MESES, cuando aún defendían la ciudad.

Verifica con más cuidado (y entusiasmo y equilibrio) los datos que usas. Este es un foro serio y ya documentaron la falsedad de la FECHA que pones. El dinamitado es de MESES atrás (no de ayer).


----------



## Pirro (13 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Cual es el motivo real de que Europa este destrozando su economia y su futuro a cambio de hacer el paripe de apoyar a Ucrania?



Es que el motivo real del paripé de apoyar a Ucrania es precisamente que Europa destroce su economía y su futuro. Ese es el objetivo principal y último de todo este show. La guerra de “Occidente” no es contra Rusia, es contra los pueblos de lo que cojones sea Occidente y particularmente los europeos. 

Toca decrecimiento, la energía escasea y un colapso europeo aliviará presión sobre unos menguantes recursos energéticos, demorando unos años el colapso del dólar y por extensión de EEUU. Cada litro que se deje de consumir, cada insumo que se deje de importar es algo más disponible para los otros jugadores geopolíticos. 

¿Y por qué mierdas los políticos europeos participan activamente en el suicidio geopolítico de Europa y en la ruina de sus países? Veo dos razones. La principal es que Europa es territorio conquistado, una colonia. La presencia militar norteamericana sirve para condicionar la política de los estados en los que se instalan, no para protegerlos de nada. Te sales del guión y te hacen un Carrero Blanco.

La segunda, porque salvo alguna excepción, los políticos como clase son seres grises y mediocres sin más aspiración que mantener un nivel de vida al dictado de la política asumiendo el menor riesgo posible para sus personas y para sus espurios intereses, los que les lleva al pragmatismo indolente cuando no a la corrupción directa. Les sudan los cojones la ruina de sus países mientras ellos puedan mantener un nivel de vida.

Y en contraposición a esos poderes cabrones satánicos e hijoputescos, tenemos al Pueblo, como masa amorfa multilingue, envejecida y embrutecida en pleno proceso de aculturación posmoderna y sustitución étnica para que jamás pueda constituirse en un sujeto político capaz de cambiar sustancialmente las cosas.

¿Y qué cojones podemos hacer ante eso? Pues yo personalmente voy a abrirme una cerveza.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Jul 2022)

Esto lo dice un politólogo ruso, pero no es nada oficial.
Lo que si sería de una trascendencia enorme es que si hay una declaración formal de guerra, Rusia legalmente consideraría participes en la misma a todos los países que apoyen a ucrania y le entreguen armamento y las derivadas que conlleva, podrían bajo esa declaración legal de guerra atacar instalaciones militares involucradas en dar asistencia militar de cualquier tipo.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

No babees, porque no sabes como estaremos peor. 

Por cierto, en el TG de vicktop dicen que las bajas ucras son unas 176k. Cifra creíble, porque la cantidad de termobáricas que tira Rusia al día no creo que sólo sirvan para tostar el trigo de los campos. Ahora, si es verdad, que los ucras sigan aguantando es alucinante, y el alto mando tiene que tener muy claro que USA los ayudará cuanto haga falta.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto lo dice un politólogo ruso, pero no es nada oficial.
> Lo que si sería de una trascendencia enorme es que si hay una declaración formal de guerra, Rusia legalmente consideraría participes en la misma a todos los países que apoyen a ucrania y le entreguen armamento y las derivadas que conlleva,* podrían bajo esa declaración legal de guerra atacar instalaciones militares involucradas en dar asistencia militar de cualquier tipo.*



Para eso lo importante no es el marco legal, sino tener muchos Sarmat II con la ITV pasada.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Jul 2022)

Para hacerle el favor a @Justo Bueno al que le tenéis en ignorados varios, reproduzco su mensaje y cada cual que haga según conciencia:

Estaba leyendo el hilo desde otra cuenta que tengo, que no la tengo pa nada malo jurao, no foreo con ella... en fin la usaba para poder leer las excelentes aportaciones de foreros como @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste , @Caronte el barquero ........................................... con clapham y con delhierro si que me he metido, aunque no mucho, un poco, pero bueno me metieron al ignore de todas formas............ del hierro hace bastantes años........ y a mazuste la verdad ni idea, yo le apreciaba y Caronte...... otro que también flipo a ver porqué me metió en el ignore......... Y BUENO, he visto que mi querido y admirado @Harman ha hecho una buena obra a petición de @visaman pidiéndole a @Nico (otro gran forero al que aprecio muchísimo), que sacase a visaman del ignore.... pero ves por donde que Nico niega tener a visaman en el ignore! Bueno, DA IGUAL, sea como sea, vengo aquí a PEDIR TANTO A HARMAN COMO A NICO COMO A OTROS FOREROS MITICOS QUE ME "CONOZCAN" (@Sir Torpedo , @Ultimate , etc.) que le pidan a esos cuatro foreros del principio que por favor ME SAQUEN DEL IGNORES, por favor claphan retiro lo de que eres un leyendanegricista y que iba a leer tus cosas con una pinza en la nariz, delhierro prometo no meterme nunca más jamás con Podemos, mazuste ¿que te hice hermano? y Caronte es el menos conozco, pero joder con la cuenta multinick durmiente benigna he leído cosas buenas de él... ni idea porque me mandó al congelador. Que algún alma caritativa interceda por mi, quiero poder leer con mi cuenta y darles nutritivos thanks con MI CUENTA, la otra no es nada y no me gusta....... me arrastraré por el fango si es menester. Mirad mi ratio Mensajes/Reputación, no soy un troll coño 

HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE, UCRANIA ES RUSIA!!!!!!!

Disculpad el exabrupto offtópico, os leo siempre aunque escriba poco, GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## Peineto (13 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Es que el motivo real del paripé de apoyar a Ucrania es precisamente que Europa destroce su economía y su futuro. Ese es el objetivo principal y último de todo este show. La guerra de “Occidente” no es contra Rusia, es contra los pueblos de lo que cojones sea Occidente y particularmente los europeos.
> 
> Toca decrecimiento, la energía escasea y un colapso europeo aliviará presión sobre unos menguantes recursos energéticos, demorando unos años el colapso del dólar y por extensión de EEUU. Cada litro que se deje de consumir, cada insumo que se deje de importar es algo más disponible para los otros jugadores geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



El tanquito vale por los diez que merece tu aporte.


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

Esa parte del mundo debe ser aterrizar y entrar en una nueva dimensión de la realidad. Sí, Europa está acabadísima.


----------



## Nico (13 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Si y no Nico...* los centros de decisión están en occidente.*
> 
> Mi empresa tiene fábricas en India y China, pero ahí no pasamos nada de tecnología, solo de fabricación, y nada critico.




Creo que hablamos *de dos cosas diferentes*. Que las empresas "occidentales" fabrican en China, obviamente (mira Apple).

Que en China no haya ya marcas y tecnologías propias (desarrolladas o robadas) ?... ya me dirás. Sólo para el ejemplo anterior *Xiaomi y Huawei *no tienen el "centro de decisión" en occidente. Y lo mismo con muchas de las automotrices.

Y al paso que vamos, lo que van a ganar los occidentales, es que Rusia, China e India (y detrás de ellos MUCHOS mas) terminen liberándose de Android y pasando al SO que desarrollaron los chinos cuando se pusieron a molestarlos con el tema de las patentes.

El mundo HA CAMBIADO profundamente. Algunos no terminamos de tomar consciencia de ello.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (13 Jul 2022)

Menudo gustazo largarte de este estercolero decadente que es europs


----------



## Roedr (13 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que hablamos *de dos cosas diferentes*. Que las empresas "occidentales" fabrican en China, obviamente (mira Apple).
> 
> Que en China no haya ya marcas y tecnologías propias (desarrolladas o robadas) ?... ya me dirás. Sólo para el ejemplo anterior *Xiaomi y Huawei *no tienen el "centro de decisión" en occidente. Y lo mismo con muchas de las automotrices.
> 
> ...



¿Qué paso con Huawei?. Ya no se ve en los comercios como antes de que Trump los jodiera.


----------



## rejon (13 Jul 2022)

*LA OTAN SEGUIRÁ APOYANDO A UCRANIA EN EL LARGO PLAZO.
*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó hoy que la Alianza está proporcionando "niveles de apoyo sin precedentes" a Ucrania ante la agresión rusa y aseguró que ese respaldo a Kiev seguirá "a largo plazo". "La OTAN apoya a Ucrania mientras se defiende contra la guerra brutal de Rusia. Estamos proporcionando niveles de apoyo sin precedentes y esto continuará en el largo plazo", declaró Stoltenberg en una comparecencia junto al primer ministro de Albania, Edi Rama, con quien hoy se reunió en la sede de la OTAN, en Bruselas.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Para hacerle el favor a @Justo Bueno al que le tenéis en ignorados varios, reproduzco su mensaje y cada cual que haga según conciencia:
> 
> Estaba leyendo el hilo desde otra cuenta que tengo, que no la tengo pa nada malo jurao, no foreo con ella... en fin la usaba para poder leer las excelentes aportaciones de foreros como @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste , @Caronte el barquero ........................................... con clapham y con delhierro si que me he metido, aunque no mucho, un poco, pero bueno me metieron al ignore de todas formas............ del hierro hace bastantes años........ y a mazuste la verdad ni idea, yo le apreciaba y Caronte...... otro que también flipo a ver porqué me metió en el ignore......... Y BUENO, he visto que mi querido y admirado @Harman ha hecho una buena obra a petición de @visaman pidiéndole a @Nico (otro gran forero al que aprecio muchísimo), que sacase a visaman del ignore.... pero ves por donde que Nico niega tener a visaman en el ignore! Bueno, DA IGUAL, sea como sea, vengo aquí a PEDIR TANTO A HARMAN COMO A NICO COMO A OTROS FOREROS MITICOS QUE ME "CONOZCAN" (@Sir Torpedo , @Ultimate , etc.) que le pidan a esos cuatro foreros del principio que por favor ME SAQUEN DEL IGNORES, por favor claphan retiro lo de que eres un leyendanegricista y que iba a leer tus cosas con una pinza en la nariz, delhierro prometo no meterme nunca más jamás con Podemos, mazuste ¿que te hice hermano? y Caronte es el menos conozco, pero joder con la cuenta multinick durmiente benigna he leído cosas buenas de él... ni idea porque me mandó al congelador. Que algún alma caritativa interceda por mi, quiero poder leer con mi cuenta y darles nutritivos thanks con MI CUENTA, la otra no es nada y no me gusta....... me arrastraré por el fango si es menester. Mirad mi ratio Mensajes/Reputación, no soy un troll coño
> 
> ...



Vaaaaa pesados que me repetís el mensaje ya lo dejo suelto.

PD: No lo tengo ignorado.


----------



## Karma bueno (14 Jul 2022)

*La mafia verde intenta infructuosamente acabar con ALERTA DIGITAL*


De nuevo han intentado acabar con Alerta Digital. Esta vez de forma más sofisticada, por lo que hemos mantenido interrumpido nuestro servicio por espacio de cinco días. El proveedor de hosting OVH retiró el control del dominio alertadigital.com a su legítimo propietario, Armando Robles Valenzuela, director de este medio, sin permiso y sin proporcionar ningún tipo de explicación. Concretamente, se produjeron los siguientes hechos:
El proveedor de hosting retiró el dominio alertadigital.com del panel de control de OVH de Alerta Digital sin dar ningún tipo de explicación y sin permiso de su legítimo propietario, Armando Robles. OVH eliminó el dominio del panel de control dejando habilitado únicamente el apartado de Zonas DNS, las cuales no funcionaron al no estar el dominio operativo y al no poder configurar las DNS principales del mismo, las cuales fueron cambiadas por OVH sin dar ningún tipo de explicación y sin permiso de su legítimo propietario.

OVH procedió a desactivar y cambiar las DNS del dominio sin permiso de su propietario, dejando sin servicio la página web Alerta Digital (www.alertadigital.com), que lleva en la red más de 17 años y que cuenta con miles de lectores a diario. Obvia aclarar que la interrupción del servicio ha producido grandes pérdidas económicas.
El pasado día 6 de julio, OVH enviaba un email a Alerta Digital anunciando el cambio de DNS sin que nadie de Alerta Digital hubiese realizado la petición.
El proveedor cambió las DNS anteriores de Alerta Digital y dejó la web totalmente inoperativa.
Alerta Digital solicitó explicaciones detalladas de lo sucedido además de la restitución inmediata de las DNS anteriores y del funcionamiento del dominio, tal y como estaba antes de los cambios realizados por OVH.
Al parecer, el problema se originó a partir de la reclamación del dominio alertadigital.com hecha por una persona relacionada con la mafia verde. El objetivo no era otro que acabar con AD y privar a miles de lectores españoles de una de sus principales referencias informativas. No es la primera vez que AD es objeto de guerra sucia por parte de quienes no conciben la existencia de un medio libre y que ejerce a diario la libertad de decir y defender cosas que han sido vetadas en nombre del pensamiento único. No sabemos si somos el medio más influyente; sí es seguro que somos el más perseguido. Y es que Alerta Digital no se limita amorosamente a recoger ideas, sino que quiere hacer cristalizar en algo concreto y operante lo que se halla difuso y gaseoso, y penetramos en sus ordenadores, sin jactancia pero sin miedo, a proclamarlo así, sin el mínimo rubor en identificarnos sin reservas con toda la carga religiosa, política y social, con la doctrina de la Tradición y el compromiso con Occidente.
La historia de nuestro proyecto informativo lo es, sin duda, de presencia gallarda y operativa en todo el territorio nacional. Llegamos a todos los grandes pueblos y ciudades de España, a más de 100 países y a más de 500.000 lectores cada mes.
Comparecemos ante ustedes, día a día, como un auténtico revulsivo nacional, superando los complejos y alzando la bandera de nuestra identidad en todas las ocasiones, entre los disparos de los medios de la competencia ideológica y entre las puñaladas de los ‘nuestros’.
Tenemos las espaldas anchas y la conciencia limpia. Hemos superado, con la ayuda de Dios, otra dura prueba. Seguiremos montando la guardia en esa noche oscura en la que parece conjurarse todo para hacer nuestra empresa más difícil y hasta humanamente imposible.
Pero lo imposible no tiene cabida en los hombres de fe. La libertad de decir cosas está siendo pisoteada, pero está ahí. AD representa el espíritu yacente de cada vez más españoles, y ese espíritu no muere. Gracias por el apoyo de todos nuestros lectores.
*Comparte este artículo*
Compartir en EmailCompartir en TwitterCompartir en FacebookCompartir en WhatsAppCompartir en TelegramCompartir en PinterestCompartir en LinkedInCompartir en Reddit
También te puede interesar






Notificaciones





{}[+]

23 COMENTARIOS




el más votado

garganta
13/07/2022 15:26


Adelante alerta digital
a los de la mafia verde que les jodan
y denunciad el caso en los juzgados seguro que el “autor” es alguien ya conocido por “todos”
atajo de hijos de puta, mafiosos, miedo me da que esos de la “mafia verde” gobiernen españa

20

Responder



Antikomintern
13/07/2022 15:21


Se os echaba de menos esos 5 días.

18

Responder



Salva
13/07/2022 16:03


Si ladran, es que Alerta Digital cabalga…

16

Responder



luchador
13/07/2022 16:26


Gracias a Dios estan de vuelta. Ya pensaba que la tirania que sufrimos habia censurado para siempre este medio.
Mucho animo

11

Responder



Dmo
13/07/2022 15:57


Os leo diariamente y al no poder acceder al periódico durante estos 5 días me he preocupado seriamente. He pensado lo peor (censura, hackeo, persecución política…) y ha sido un gran alivio poder volver a leeros. Os deseo toda la fuerza del mundo para seguir adelante, sois una luz entre tanta penumbra y podredumbre que nos rodea. Adelante!!!

11

Responder



pjmm
13/07/2022 16:10


Lo curioso es que no apareciese ni la mas minima explicacion en ningun sitio de internet sobre el porque no respondia la URL de Alerta Digital.Ni la mas minima pista o explicacion.

10

Responder



Lúpulo
13/07/2022 17:01


Yo también os eché de menos. Fuerza y Honor.
ADMINISTRADOR: Muchas gracias.

7

Responder



manke
13/07/2022 16:13


Somos fuertes Armando, cuenta conmigo el dia que te capen estos subnormales para seguir desde la blockchain Se pone un dominio DNS basado en blockchain como los que te venden unnestoppable domains Se alojan las paginas en servidores descentralizados sin KYC o se suben directamente al sistema de ficheros blockchain IPFS Se utiliza un sistema CDN tipo CloudFlare (o descentralizado el dia que le metan mano a este) para que el contenido llegue mas rapido Respecto a la democracia, valiente FARSA. Te hago un sistema de votacion democratico en 2 semanas: Con KYC (identificacion) se le asigna a la persona… Leer más »

7

Responder




Telémaco
13/07/2022 22:05


En respuesta a manke
Ciertamente es un gran alivio ver que AD sigue en la trinchera ideológica y que sigue siendo una Isla de libertad y, en gran medida, un magnifico foro de debate entre españoles patriotas y entre personas con los mismos valores allende los Mares y Océanos. El intercambio de información durante estos 17 años de andadura es algo gratificante y no tiene precio. Contribuir a la difusión de la Historia, la Verdad y la Libertad es algo por lo que D. Armando y su equipo de colaboradores deben sentir legítimo orgullo y satisfacción, como dice (o decía) el “Rey emérito”. Esperemos… Leer más »

0

Responder



vicfabgar
13/07/2022 20:02


Han sido días de incertidumbre, pero con final feliz. No hay que bajar la guardia porque lo volverán a intentar.
Saludos y Buenas tardes.

6

Responder



Jason
13/07/2022 17:37


Lo que es triste es que en otras redes nadie haya dicho nada, ni mucho menos os haya defendido. Con una disidencia tan despierta cualqueira se apunta a una revolución

6

Responder



templario
13/07/2022 16:05


bien venidos de nuevo, se os echaba de menos.

6

Responder



Agapito el viejo
13/07/2022 17:45


Me ha preocupado mucho que en una “democracia” un Sanchismo cualquiera pueda acabar con un medio de comunicacion solo por que no sea de su cuerda.
No obstante me preocupaba mas la venganza de Abascal y su correligionarios que los sanchistas, de todas forma hay que reconocer que hay en esta pais alguno que no puede soportar la prensa libre de ataduras politicas

5

Responder



A.C.L.
13/07/2022 17:08


Gracias por vuestro trabajo, os habéis convertido en líderes informativos, aquí un amigo.

5

Responder



Jorge Perez
13/07/2022 20:41


Cuando vi que no funcionaba la pagina un dia y otro y otro… ya sabia que fuisteis victimas de la censura.
Si sois censurados, es que estais diciendo la verdad.
Estos hijos de puta quieren que su argumento sea el unico argumento.
Estais jodidos hijos de mala madre, los Españoles de bien ya no tragamos con vuestra narrativa.
Gracias Alerta digital por traernos la unica informacion verdadera, ANIMO Y ADELANTE! *ARRIBA ESPAÑA!!*

4

Responder



gema
13/07/2022 19:46


Menos mal que habeis vuelto, esos cinco dias de ausencia parecieron una eternidad.

4

Responder



Víctor
13/07/2022 19:06


Los leo desde México, muy buena página, se atreven a decir la verdad de lo que acontece y sobre todo a mantener una postura de resistencia y valor ante la degradación y el mal que se pretende imponer en todo el mundo; se agradece que estén de vuelta y no desistan de esta gran labor que realizan, ánimo !!!

4

Responder



Ramiro
13/07/2022 19:16


Celebro que hayaís vuelto a la pantalla, pues ya no sabía que pensar…
Ahora bien, y como soy algo lelo, ¿con mafia verde, que quereís decir…?
Y, desde luego, sería para demandar al proveedor del dominio, o lo que sea -soy un ignorante inmformático, y no solo informático-, para que se le ponsarán dos veces, antes de volver a cerraros, literalmente…

3

Responder



Feriaspicio
13/07/2022 20:48


La verdad nos hace libres. Ningún medio que manosea el valor de la libertad hizo mención alguna sobre este acto de tiranía e intolerancia. Fuerza y honor

2

Responder



Han Dorra
13/07/2022 20:33


Pero hombres de Dios, utilizen servidores ubicados en paises neutrales.

2

Responder







ar mando
13/07/2022 21:50













​


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Contraataque = reconquistar alguna ciudad, no decir que han destruido un deposito de combustible


----------



## HDR (14 Jul 2022)

Euro por debajo del dólar y Fauci sale diciendo que habría que volver a las mascarillas

Jojojojojo este invierno va a ser la puta risión. Coged palomitas.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Es que el motivo real del paripé de apoyar a Ucrania es precisamente que Europa destroce su economía y su futuro. Ese es el objetivo principal y último de todo este show. La guerra de “Occidente” no es contra Rusia, es contra los pueblos de lo que cojones sea Occidente y particularmente los europeos.
> 
> Toca decrecimiento, la energía escasea y un colapso europeo aliviará presión sobre unos menguantes recursos energéticos, demorando unos años el colapso del dólar y por extensión de EEUU. Cada litro que se deje de consumir, cada insumo que se deje de importar es algo más disponible para los otros jugadores geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



Suscribo lo que dice. No se si los anglos quieren totalmente destruida a Europa, pero si muy mermada, sometida y que no vuelva a hacerles competencia.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

Vale la pena escuchar esta editorial de Cesar Vidal:


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Sabes bien que no me refiero a las cajeras en sentido genérico, sino a una que mamaba polla para conseguir un puesto a medida, dada su inutilidad manifiesta. Esa tipa ni me representa a mí, ni a las cajeras ni mucho menos a las mujeres que dice defender. Es el claro ejemplo de mujer sin escrúpulos...capaz de comerse el esperma del chepudo a litros con tal de conseguir un puesto que no se merece ni tiene ninguna utilidadmás que para dilapidar tu dinero, el mío, y el de los cayetanos.



En podemos la llamaban "cubo de lefa".... Si solo hubiera sido el chepas....


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya no disimulan. Es una especie de peaje que pagan por algo. Meterse en estas cosas en tiempo de guerra es grotesco, si creyeran en ello tiempo han tenido para aprobarlo antes.



Tienen que justificar que son el brazo armado de la democracia, y que se están partiendo la cara por los llamados valores del mundo libre. 
Y es curioso que les aplauda el arco parlamentario español casi al completo...


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Es que el motivo real del paripé de apoyar a Ucrania es precisamente que Europa destroce su economía y su futuro. Ese es el objetivo principal y último de todo este show. La guerra de “Occidente” no es contra Rusia, es contra los pueblos de lo que cojones sea Occidente y particularmente los europeos.
> 
> Toca decrecimiento, la energía escasea y un colapso europeo aliviará presión sobre unos menguantes recursos energéticos, demorando unos años el colapso del dólar y por extensión de EEUU. Cada litro que se deje de consumir, cada insumo que se deje de importar es algo más disponible para los otros jugadores geopolíticos.
> 
> ...



Yo siempre comento con uno de mis mejores amigos que somos un par de romanos de la decadencia que vemos correr a los bárbaros por Roma... Nada grave siempre que haya buen vino.... Buenos libros.... Música decente y alguna cosa más... Buenas noches a las gentes de bien.


----------



## cobasy (14 Jul 2022)

Pepe Escobar, aunque yo creo que hay mucho de "deseo", en sus artículos,..



https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/07/13/russia-china-havent-even-started-ratchet-up-pain-dial/


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Según la Agencia Rusa Tass, los rusos ya han entrado en Seversk, y están limpiándola durante la noche.
La defensa ucraniana ha debido colapsar por completo


----------



## zapatitos (14 Jul 2022)

El invierno confinado en un piso de Madrid sin poder encender la calefacción porque haya cortes o no puedas pagar su precio, tiene que ser bastante divertido.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (14 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Puede que alistados tuvieran esos. Pero podrían tener más en almacenes, haber recibido todo el inventario soviético de varios países del Este e incluso estar utilizado unidades civiles, que hay unas 200 registradas en el país.



Ucrania estaba muy industrializada cuando era república soviética, posiblemente mucho mas que el resto de las repúblicas de la URSS, fabricaba desde bombarderos supersónicos hasta transportes gigantescos y helicópteros, desde transportes de tropas a carros de combate, contaba con grandes oficinas de diseño ¿Qué les pasó? Se independizaron y sus oligarcas decidieron convertir el país en abastecedor de commodities a Europa; pero Ucrania debería tener almacenadas gran cantidad de armas de todo tipo y algunas fábricas de armas.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jul 2022)

*Seversk bajo el control de operaciones de LPR, las fuerzas rusas, siendo limpiado *

Las operaciones de limpieza están en marcha. Seversk pronto será totalmente liberado de las tropas ucranianas, dijo una fuente cercana a la Milicia Popular LPR.

LUGANSK, 14 de julio. /TASS/. Las fuerzas de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR) y las tropas rusas ingresaron a la ciudad de Seversk, que está bajo su control operativo, dijo a TASS una fuente cercana a la Milicia Popular LPR el jueves.

"Las fuerzas aliadas ya han entrado en Seversk (una ciudad en la República Popular de Donetsk controlada por el ejército ucraniano - TASS). Puedo decir que la ciudad está bajo nuestro control operativo. Las operaciones de limpieza están en marcha. Seversk pronto será totalmente liberada de tropas ucranianas”, dijo.

El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, dijo el miércoles que las fuerzas aliadas estaban realizando un ataque


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (14 Jul 2022)

De nuevo, los pro-rusos del foro intentando hacer pasar por una victoria rusa lo que es una exitosa evacuación de Seversk por parte de las gloriosas tropas ucranianas. Viven en una realidad paralela.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Jul 2022)

Gora Ucraini!!


----------



## Peineto (14 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Me encanta ver que se sacan los higadillos, se tiran de los pelos y se arrancan los ojos a mordiscos y, además, como son analfabetos funcionales, ni se enteran de qué diantres va esto. Como siempre, les prometieron el oro y el moro, el oro se lo llevaron para protegerlo, por supuesto, y les dejaron el moro metido en sus putos culos, es lo que tiene el gozar de gobiernos LGBTabcdefghi etc.


----------



## alexforum (14 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Los yankis llevan años viendo que la economía china les estaba adelantando en un mundo capitalista y globalizado, decidieron partir el mundo en dos, había que elegir bando.
> 
> Desde la UE se decide ir con Biden a muerte, será que los que nos gobiernan tienen más intereses en empresas usanas que en las europeas.
> 
> ...



Se decide no, se nos ordena


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si han tenido ministros estadounidenses y todo. El presidente, a todo esto, se llama Gitanas.



Entre Gitanas y Mamukas...estamos jodiossss...


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo, la verdad, prefiero que mis impuestos se los quede Florentino cavando zanjas por la mañana y tapándolas por la tarde, antes de que se los den a un gitano para quitarle el hambre y que no te de dos navajazos para robarte la compra cuando sales del mercadona .... Y si un cayetano se los lleva por la cara sin hacer nada y encima le pagamos la escuela de los hijos, mejor todavía ...



yo la verdad prefiero que el gitano trabaje (como yo) para pagar impuestos (como yo) y que mis impuestos no vayan a financiar parásitos que es lo que quereis los inmerdiosos como tú ni que sirvan para financiar una guerra en la que no me va nada y es a lo que los dedican los partidos inmerdiosos a los que tú votas.
Rojos y fachas marionetas de los anglopiratas o lo que es lo mismo, kelden y rejón misma mierda son


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA14 JUL, 00:26
El líder serbio dice que el conflicto en Ucrania es una *guerra mundial* en la que Occidente está luchando contra Rusia
Todo el mundo occidental está luchando contra Rusia a través de los ucranianos, dijo Aleksandar Vucic








Serbian leader says conflict in Ukraine is world war where West is fighting against Russia


The entire Western world is fighting against Russia via Ukrainians, Aleksandar Vucic said




tass.com


----------



## NS 4 (14 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vaaaaa pesados que me repetís el mensaje ya lo dejo suelto.
> 
> PD: No lo tengo ignorado.



El que se arrepiente ...es miserable dos veces...una por haber obrado mal...y la otra por arrepentirse...

Si en su momento te parecio un cretino...el tiempo, de seguro, no lo va a mejorar.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero Hungría no pagaba el gas en rublos, ¿se ha apeado del pago? ¿no decía que iba a seguir pagando y no iba a compartir?



El tema es que los gaseoductos pasan antes por otros paises y... ya viste que pasaba con respiradores y mascarillas, ¿que no harían por el gas?


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

La UE cortará el gas primero en las Industrias.
Luego, a los individuos.

Uffff vaya futuro tiene la UE. Yo creo que nadie es consciente de lo que está por venir.

La UE ultima un plan para recortar en dos tercios el consumo de gas ruso


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La UE cortará el gas primero en las Industrias.
> Luego, a los individuos.
> 
> Uffff vaya futuro tiene la UE. Yo creo que nadie es consciente de lo que está por venir.
> ...



Estan haciendo un plan de emergencia para salvar sus culos porque la realidad es que sustituir la energía que necesitan es imposible para este invierno y para alguno más y esa energía se necesita no sólo para calefacción (que es un consumo mínimo en realidad) sino para la industria y también para generar energía eléctrica en muchos casos ... No había plan, y el que estan haciendo consiste en que las pases putas pagando oro, el que pueda, por poder ducharse con agua caliente. Veremos hasta donde llega la estupidez.


----------



## rober713 (14 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué paso con Huawei?. Ya no se ve en los comercios como antes de que Trump los jodiera.



Huawei no son solo moviles, son mas cosas, en el tema de wearables se ven bastante por aqui, yo mismo llevo un Watch 3 y contento. En el tema moviles en China, que se la pelan los servicios de Google siguen vendiendo a igual ritmo pero tambien es cierto que sus ventas de moviles a nivel global los han borrado del top 5 pero....para ser sustituidos por Oppo, Xiaomi y Realme todas bien chinitas. China es el presente.....India el futuro, nos guste o no.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

⚡El Estado Mayor de Ucrania informa que las tropas rusas y sus aliados están despejando las últimas aldeas en el lado este de Bakhmut

Como se indica en el informe de la tarde, continúan los combates por Veselaia Dolina y Pokrovskoye.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

The Guardian informa que un ciudadano estadounidense originario de Ruanda, Suedi Murekese, fue detenido por tropas rusas en la región de Kherson.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Armas occidentales, inteligencia y táctica


Ucrania continúa anunciando a bombo y platillo su próxima ofensiva para recuperar los territorios costeros temporalmente ocupados, es decir, la región de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie. En marzo, en…




slavyangrad.es











Armas occidentales, inteligencia y táctica


14/07/2022


Ucrania continúa anunciando a bombo y platillo su próxima ofensiva para recuperar los _territorios costeros temporalmente ocupados_, es decir, la región de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie. En marzo, en un momento en el que varios medios prácticamente daban por hecho un acuerdo de alto el fuego entre Rusia y Ucrania, Moscú mostró de forma implícita su voluntad de abandonar esos territorios tal y como haría horas después con los territorios al norte de Kiev. Sin embargo, ese abandono ruso de una zona estratégica y en la que había logrado el control (no era el caso en Kiev, donde los duelos de artillería estaban causando un número excesivo de bajas sin posibilidad alguna de avance sobre la capital ucraniana) implicaba concesiones: Ucrania se vería obligada a admitir la pérdida de Crimea y de Donbass. Sin interés por negociar unas fronteras de Donbass que no implicaran la pérdida de todo el territorio y rechazando abiertamente admitir la pérdida de Crimea, Ucrania apostó por la guerra hasta el final.

Apenas unas horas después de que el negociador ruso, Vladimir Medinsky, anunciara lo que creía era una posibilidad de acuerdo, la parte ucraniana utilizó el mismo método que había utilizado durante siete años en el proceso de Minsk: tratar de reescribir la propuesta rusa. Fue el final de un proceso de negociación que siempre fue francamente improbable, ya que Rusia y Ucrania no solo negociaban cuestiones territoriales, sino aspectos como las garantías de seguridad que implicaban a terceros países.

El Ejército Ucraniano, que se mantiene pese a las derrotas sufridas en Mariupol, Popasnaya o Severodonetsk-Lisichansk, se ha reforzado en este tiempo gracias a las enormes cantidades de financiación y armamento enviados por los países occidentales. Por el momento, esa nueva fuerza se ha traducido en más destrucción en las Repúblicas Populares y más presión a las tropas rusas y republicanas, especialmente en aquellas zonas en la que el número de efectivos es más escaso.

Facilita la tarea de Ucrania de presentar una futura ofensiva como un éxito seguro la labor de las imágenes que se publican en los medios. Frente a los daños causados por la artillería y los misiles ucranianos, que sí se publican en la prensa rusa y republicana, Ucrania prohibió al principio de esta fase de la guerra la emisión y difusión de las consecuencias de los bombardeos y ataques de misiles rusos. De esta forma, mientras que la destrucción de depósitos de munición rusos es emitida por los medios, no es el caso de los depósitos de munición ucranianos, que también están siendo destruidos por los ataques rusos. A esa sensación ayuda también el hecho de que la prensa extranjera esté manteniendo total lealtad a las exigencias ucranianas.

En esa labor de tratar de presentar un cambio de tendencia en el frente que, al menos por el momento, no es tal, Ucrania está explotando también los éxitos, reales o imaginarios, del armamento occidental. Cada éxito militar ha de ser explicado por el uso de armas occidentales, una forma de minar la moral del oponente, justificar su propia valía y exigir aún más armas a sus socios. En esa labor tienen especial presencia los tan esperados HIMARS.

Sobre los HIMARS​​Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad​​En la actual fase, los HIMARS están siendo utilizados a la misma distancia que pueden operar los Tochka-U. Incluso el ataque nocturno contra Lugansk no fue realizado únicamente con HIMARS sino también con el uso de misiles Tochka-U. Como se ha podido ver, por el momento no ha habido ningún cambio fundamental en el rango de destrucción. En meses anteriores, proyectiles han volado a Berdiansk, Taganrog, Milerovo, región de Belgorod, etc. Sin necesidad de HIMARS y a pesar de que algunos fueron derribados. Por supuesto, hay misiles de mayor rango para HIMARS, pero o no se han entregado aún o, si ha sido así, no han sido utilizados. Diría que la probabilidad de ese suministro es alta. El Pentágono ya ha dado el visto bueno a ataques dentro del territorio de la Federación Rusa.​​Como ya han apuntado fuentes sobre el terreno, el uso de HIMARS se produce junto a otros lanzacohetes (Grad, Uragan, Smerch) y misiles Tochka-U. La tarea de los viejos misiles soviéticos es saturar las defensas aéreas con múltiples disparos y aumentar las posibilidades de que los miles HIMARS lleguen a su objetivo. Como vemos con el episodio de Novaya Kajovka, los misiles HIMARS pueden ser derribados de la misma forma que los misiles Uragan o los propios Tochka-U. Precisamente porque es posible, el oponente usa lanzamientos masivos de misiles contra un objetivo específico para aumentar las posibilidades de éxito.​​De ahí que el problema no sean los HIMARS, que son simplemente un buen sistema lanzacohetes, sino el cambio de táctica del enemigo, que usando información técnica y de inteligencia, centra su atención en los puntos logísticos y de comando a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, tratando de actuar en el marco del concepto de guerra centrada en las redes, intentando así obstaculizar las cadenas de suministro y deshabilitando elementos de la estructura del comando.​​Estoy convencido de que el cambio en la táctica de bombardeos es decisión de Estados Unidos o la OTAN, que designan los objetivos, garantizan el suministro de las armas necesarias para ello y posiblemente estén directamente involucrados en garantizar la operatividad de los equipos. El Ejército Ucraniano no es más que una cara y una actuación.​


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Estan haciendo un plan de emergencia para salvar sus culos porque la realidad es que sustituir la energía que necesitan es imposible para este invierno y para alguno más y esa energía se necesita no sólo para calefacción (que es un consumo mínimo en realidad) sino para la industria y también para generar energía eléctrica en muchos casos ... No había plan, y el que estan haciendo consiste en que las pases putas pagando oro, el que pueda, por poder ducharse con agua caliente. Veremos hasta donde llega la estupidez.



Claro que había un plan: arruinar Europa. Luego Blackrock y Vanguard comprarán todo a precio de saldo para ser todavía más dueños de nosotros. Les salió bastante bien con la plandemia, pero no tanto como querían. Ahora con la que han montado en Ucrania sí lo van a conseguir del todo. Y de paso reducen notablemente la capacidad europea para compra de insumos chinos y energía rusa, para debilitarlos.

Y antes de todo esto, se encargaron de llenar nuestras naciones de extranjeros que no tienen ni idea de como son las cosas para disolver el voto en múltiples partidos y que ninguna nación tenga unidad frente a ellos. De paso nos marean con las rencillas étnicas y culturales, igual que nos marearon con la lucha entre pro y anti vacunas. La cuestión es dividir a la sociedad, polarizarla.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Servicio de Peticiones,

Nuestro colega @Justo Bueno pide humildemente y de rodillas a @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste y @Caronte el barquero que le saquen del “Ignore”.
Promete portarse bien y no criticarles.

_A este paso me gano el Cielo._


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La UE cortará el gas primero en las Industrias.
> Luego, a los individuos.
> 
> Uffff vaya futuro tiene la UE. Yo creo que nadie es consciente de lo que está por venir.
> ...




Y es posible que se “equivoquen” y primero corten el servicio a los individuos y luego a la Industria que son lo que les pagan los sobresueldos.


----------



## vil. (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tratas de explicarle algo a "Patatas Bravas" ?
> 
> Pierdes tu tiempo... o es un troll estupendo o le faltan cuatro monedas para dar un euro (casi con seguridad esto último).
> 
> ...



No intento convencer a nadie de nada... la estupidez es imposible de cambiar... pero, no se debe dejar que la ESTUPIDEZ campe a sus anchas o tenemos miseria, esta tontería de los coches en Rusia es uno de esos miserables asuntos que la estupidez ha convertido en casi un mito de los daños causados a Rusia, cuando es EVIDENTEMENTE lo que acontece, y por cierto está acontecinedo en cada país en guerra, sea Rusia, sea Francia... la diferencia es que la caída y llegada de esa economía de guerra es MAS RAPIDA en Rusia que aquí... hay que entenderlo igualmente, si a un ciudadano español le pones una caída de ventas de esos números, YA LE estás dando motivos para correr y correr mucho, pues será consciente de que la crisis del 2008 es nada con lo que hay... se hace un tránsito y se va poco a poco, pero en ese ir poco a poco se pierden RECURSOS, que no tenemos... un drama... querer y no poder... 

En cuanto a ver en la guerra una forma de mejorar en la producción y la obtención de mejoras sociales... hay un problema de fondo, que realmente esto acabe siendo así y eso te lleve a aquello de Eisenhower y la maquinaria de guerra del país...

EE.UU. fue tan bendecido por la IIWW que hoy ya no es un país al uso, hoy es un país que tiene que arrastrar a otro país: SU INMENSO E INSOSTENIBLE EJERCITO... y el resto del mundo igual... hoy EE.UU. es rehén de ese inmenso MASTODONTE que son sus fuerzas armadas y todo el emporio que mueven... a quíen crees que representa el bueno de Biden ¡¿al ciudadano medio americano?!!; no, al militar de cualquier rango del Tio Sam y a todo el emporio militar, pero no menos a un fasto de rentistas y fondos inversores que ven en la conquista de los recursos rusos un nuevo "El dorado" y que bajo la promesa de ese MASTODONTE de que eso se conseguirá, pues... el problema es que ese MASTODONTE como todo GRAN VIVIDOR es la tendencia INEVITABLE a la AUTOCOMPLACENCIA y a la DESIDIA; faltos de un enemigo en condiciones se han adocenado en tecnologías de alta precisión, de alto consumo de recursos, de inmensas logísticas de combate, de en fin INMENSOS RECURSOS IMPRESCINDIBLES y... y... y... un simple cabrero los pone en jaque, dado que es imposible competir en igualdad de condiciones con él... los rusos combaten casa por casa, vecindario a vecindario; ¿alguien se imagina a los soldados del Tio Sam embarcados en semejante barbarie???; pero ese es el problema real, LA GUERRA ES BARBARIE y se precisan esos bárbaros sobre el terreno, gentes que sean conscientes de que así se hace la guerra, para bien o mal... el problema de los chavales que iban a Vietnam es que no sabían lo que era el sufrimiento... lo digo y lo digo muy claro y consciente de ello, si el ejército hoy de Turquía empieza una guerra contra toda Europa, no lo paramos ni de broma, por algo muy simple, ELLOS LLEVAN viviendo la realidad de la guerra desde hace años, nosotros ni sabemos lo que es, ni siquiera sabemos de qué va...

El problema que hoy puede hor tener Rusia y es muy serio es que eso que tú dices acabe calando en su sociedad... al final, como la URSS, el sistema se hará para lo que se hará y funcionará, pero será a costa de quíen lo sufre en primera persona, SUS CIUDADANOS... y da igual que sean rusos o estadounidenses; que fíjate tú que curiosidad son DOS POTENCIAS inmensamente RICAS...


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Ucrania informa de que un depósito subterráneo en Kharkiv ha resultado gravemente dañado en los ataques nocturnos. Queda por ver qué es exactamente lo que se guardaba allí. Y está claro que el objetivo no eran los coches.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

¡Somos un solo pueblo!
El periódico Zaporizhzhya Vestnik ha comenzado a publicarse en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Consecuencias de las llegadas nocturnas a las cocheras del metro de Kharkiv.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (14 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Turquía es un país estratégico y de importancia colosal. Lituania es mierda de gallina....



Turquía no tenía medio respeto cuando llegó Erdogan al poder y a base de esfuerzo hoy...

Lituania no es mierda, simplemente es un pequeño país con ínfulas... pero que ha encontrado el talón de aquiles del RESTO, no de Rusia específicamente; del resto... Kaliningrado es su mina de oro, hasta no hace mucho estaba atado a convenios internacionales, ahora... intenta sacarle partido... mi respeto si es lo que desea... por eso puse como referencia a Turquía... 

Es una cuestión simple, si defiendes lo tuyo pues es de respetar... que a uno le guste más o menos es cosa aparte, pero uno SIEMPRE DEBE respetar a quíen se alza con el puño en alto con gallardía... Marruecos hace lo que debe o al menos lo que cree que debe, es hasta pensable que quizás lo hace mal para sus fines, pero, lo que en buena lógica uno piensa que debería hacer... como español no me gusta y sobre todo como español veo la deriva de esas actitudes, lo que yo debería hacer es EL PROBLEMA...

Entender a los otros es importante, lo que no quiere decir que aceptes sus postulados, simplemente SON NEGOCIOS, nada personal...


----------



## dabuti (14 Jul 2022)

Bolton USA: Preparar golpes de estado nos lleva mucho trabajo.

GHDLGP.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...QHpUaNoYZgGQoWeDAeEMM6RtHl&id=100015646954166


----------



## McRotor (14 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> De nuevo, los pro-rusos del foro intentando hacer pasar por una victoria rusa lo que es una exitosa evacuación de Seversk por parte de las gloriosas tropas ucranianas. Viven en una realidad paralela.



Its the bucha style!

Si a Vladi le interesase algo la propaganda a cada ciudad liberada deberia montar un circo mediatico con prorusos asesinados y tal...

...pero se la bufa, va a su ritmo. Han descubierto que al tratran van avanzando y la economia eurolerda se va un poco más al guano.

Con eso le basta por ahora. Es como salir a calentar con un sparring a espera a ver si el jefe final se decide a saltar al ring.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> ...pero se la bufa, va a su ritmo. Han descubierto que al tratran van avanzando y la economia eurolerda se va un poco más al guano.



Y a su ritmo no le va tan mal de momento, ya había algún post, aún por confirmar de que Siversk había caido ... Eso compromete toda la linea Ucraniana gravemente ..

@calopez ... arregla lo de las imagenes que no te deja subir ni 1 MB ...


----------



## Bishop (14 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No digo que no tenga razón en lo que dicen los subtítulos, pero... ¿seguro que está diciendo eso?


Edito: ya vi mensajes después:



NPI dijo:


> La traducción es falsa. No tiene nada que ver lo que dice con los subtitulos.


----------



## dabuti (14 Jul 2022)

Putos subnormales de la UE.








EEUU y la UE caen en la ratonera del petróleo ruso: ninguna medida hace mella en los ingresos de Moscú por crudo


Embargos, vetos a aseguradoras, tope a los precios... la maquinaria de petróleo de Rusia permanece perfectamente engrasada para seguir generando 20.000 millones de dólares en exportaciones. Los países occidentales son incapaces de encontrar la fórmula que dañe a Rusia, sin que haya un terremoto...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Julc (14 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1122495
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo lo descubrieron?


----------



## mcd (14 Jul 2022)

demasiadas anecdotas hacen parecer que es una guerra de risa con misteriosos motivos, empezando por el risible bloqueo a rusia y la importacion europea de combustibles, acabando por las paces para vender cereales

Ucrania y Rusia logran los primeros avances en la negociación para desbloquear el cereal ucranio

y el cerdogan al que ex-occidente monto un golpe de estado de maestro de ceremonias


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Jul 2022)

Según Ura.news Arabia Saudita, Turquía y Egipto van a aplicar para unirse a los BRICS

Así lo afirmó el presidente del Foro Internacional BRICS, Purnima Anand, y señaló que el tema de la expansión del grupo de países se discutió en la 14ª cumbre entre China, Rusia e India. En su opinión, Arabia Saudita, Turquía y Egipto, así como Argentina e Irán, pueden ser aceptados en los BRICS a partir de 2023.








Саудовская Аравия, Турция и Египет захотели стать союзниками РФ


Читайте на URA.RU




m.ura.news


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ya lo aclararon en el hilo. El puente lo volaron los ucranianos HACE MESES, cuando aún defendían la ciudad.
> 
> Verifica con más cuidado (y entusiasmo y equilibrio) los datos que usas. Este es un foro serio y ya documentaron la falsedad de la FECHA que pones. El dinamitado es de MESES atrás (no de ayer).



no es posible analizar todo lo que ponen, el único indicio era la vegetación y el cabal de rio


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

no todo lo que tenga hélices es un helicóptero militar

no es posible que tengan 500 sistemas s-300, seran misiles


_ Ukraine – S-300PT, S-300PS, S-300PMU, S-300V1.[145] Only six systems were kept in working conditions between 2004 and 2014; as a result, only 40% of Ukrainian S-300 systems were in good condition prior to 2014.[146] Due to the war with Russia, Ukraine started repairing and pushing back to service several armaments, including several S-300 batteries,[147] with at least 4 batteries overhauled in the period of 2014–15. 34 launchers remained in Crimea after the 2014 Russian annexation of Crimea.[148] Prior to the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine, the country had around 100 batteries.[149][150] It received an additional battery from Slovakia in April 2022.[151]_


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Yo lo llamaría una defensa elástica, ir desgastando tanto como sea posible la avanzadilla rusa haciendo perder tanto como sea posible las unidades acorazadas.

Ir cediendo terreno e ir desgastando, mientras concentrar ataques en la zona de Kherson donde pueden crear una bolsa de 20 BTG y simplificar el frente con el Dinieper como defensa natural.

Mientras atacar Metiopol y dividir las fuerzas rusas

Con esto nos vamos al otoño


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

No tengo los datos de RT pero probablemente la palabra seria tenian, y dudo mucho de esa cantidad. Yo lo veo como un sistema muy pesado, y poco agil


----------



## rober713 (14 Jul 2022)

No utilizas el lenguaje apropiado y por ello quizas los otanistas no te entiendan

retirada tactica es.....ataque inverso o retroataque
caminos de cabras es...sendas ecologico rurales
a pie es....aceleracion resiliente de boicot al gas ruso

Ahora si.....Ataque inverso por sendas ecologico-rurales con aceleracion resiliente de boicot al uso de gas ruso.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría una defensa elástica, ir desgastando tanto como sea posible la avanzadilla rusa haciendo perder tanto como sea posible las unidades acorazadas.
> 
> Ir cediendo terreno e ir desgastando, mientras concentrar ataques en la zona de Kherson donde pueden crear una bolsa de 20 BTG y simplificar el frente con el Dinieper como defensa natural.
> 
> ...



jajajajaja defensa elástica, que cachondos sois los follapiratas


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> No utilizas el lenguaje apropiado y por ello quizas los otanistas no te entiendan
> 
> retirada tactica es.....ataque inverso o retroataque
> caminos de cabras es...sendas ecologico rurales
> ...



con resilencia elástica no lo olvide vd


----------



## rober713 (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría una defensa elástica, ir desgastando tanto como sea posible la avanzadilla rusa haciendo perder tanto como sea posible las unidades acorazadas.
> 
> Ir cediendo terreno e ir desgastando, mientras concentrar ataques en la zona de Kherson donde pueden crear una bolsa de 20 BTG y simplificar el frente con el Dinieper como defensa natural.
> 
> ...



Por mi que ataquen los ukros Metiopol todo lo que quieran .


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y es posible que se “equivoquen” y primero corten el servicio a los individuos y luego a la Industria que son lo que les pagan los sobresueldos.



No lo creo. Lo que les interesa es arruinar esas industrias para comprarlas de saldo. Y si mientras tanto dejan que la plebe viva con ciertas comodidades durante el proceso, mejor, no sea que se les rebelen demasiado pronto.


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Turquía no tenía medio respeto cuando llegó Erdogan al poder y a base de esfuerzo hoy...
> 
> Lituania no es mierda, simplemente es un pequeño país con ínfulas... pero que ha encontrado el talón de aquiles del RESTO, no de Rusia específicamente; del resto... Kaliningrado es su mina de oro, hasta no hace mucho estaba atado a convenios internacionales, ahora... intenta sacarle partido... mi respeto si es lo que desea... por eso puse como referencia a Turquía...
> 
> ...



Uf... un razonamiento demasiado militar y/o pragmático para los tiempos que corren, pero le tomo nota.


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La UE cortará el gas primero en las Industrias.
> Luego, a los individuos.
> 
> Uffff vaya futuro tiene la UE. Yo creo que nadie es consciente de lo que está por venir.
> ...



Que yo sepa, la parafina de las velas también se hace con petróleo, ¿no?
Y la cera sale muy cara...
El aceite... ¿de qué?, es lo primero que subió. Y del alcohol ni hablo, ya subió hace un siglo para que no pudiéramos hacer licores en casa.
Y para hacer leña hay que ir a Siberia. Pues nada: se acabó leer de noche.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría una defensa elástica, ir desgastando tanto como sea posible la avanzadilla rusa haciendo perder tanto como sea posible las unidades acorazadas.
> 
> Ir cediendo terreno e ir desgastando, mientras concentrar ataques en la zona de Kherson donde pueden crear una bolsa de 20 BTG y simplificar el frente con el Dinieper como defensa natural.
> 
> ...



Sin animo de polemica pero la defensa elástica no es lo que tu piensas. El concepto de defensa elastica consiste en dejar que los atacantes avancen para mediante un contraataque dejar embolsadas detras de tus lineas a las tropas atacantes y eliminarlas. Retirarse progresivamente es eso .. retirarse progresivamente en espera que mejores tiempos.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Esto es lo que pasará en Siversk ...


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



A mi me toca copiarlas a un programa de fotografía, reducirlas, y luego subirlas aquí. En ocasiones permite enlazarlas si no son muy grandes, pero sino, lo que he dicho. Hay un programa llamado XnView que es gratuito y va muy bien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Para hacerle el favor a @Justo Bueno al que le tenéis en ignorados varios, reproduzco su mensaje y cada cual que haga según conciencia:
> 
> Estaba leyendo el hilo desde otra cuenta que tengo, que no la tengo pa nada malo jurao, no foreo con ella... en fin la usaba para poder leer las excelentes aportaciones de foreros como @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste , @Caronte el barquero ........................................... con clapham y con delhierro si que me he metido, aunque no mucho, un poco, pero bueno me metieron al ignore de todas formas............ del hierro hace bastantes años........ y a mazuste la verdad ni idea, yo le apreciaba y Caronte...... otro que también flipo a ver porqué me metió en el ignore......... Y BUENO, he visto que mi querido y admirado @Harman ha hecho una buena obra a petición de @visaman pidiéndole a @Nico (otro gran forero al que aprecio muchísimo), que sacase a visaman del ignore.... pero ves por donde que Nico niega tener a visaman en el ignore! Bueno, DA IGUAL, sea como sea, vengo aquí a PEDIR TANTO A HARMAN COMO A NICO COMO A OTROS FOREROS MITICOS QUE ME "CONOZCAN" (@Sir Torpedo , @Ultimate , etc.) que le pidan a esos cuatro foreros del principio que por favor ME SAQUEN DEL IGNORES, por favor claphan retiro lo de que eres un leyendanegricista y que iba a leer tus cosas con una pinza en la nariz, delhierro prometo no meterme nunca más jamás con Podemos, mazuste ¿que te hice hermano? y Caronte es el menos conozco, pero joder con la cuenta multinick durmiente benigna he leído cosas buenas de él... ni idea porque me mandó al congelador. Que algún alma caritativa interceda por mi, quiero poder leer con mi cuenta y darles nutritivos thanks con MI CUENTA, la otra no es nada y no me gusta....... me arrastraré por el fango si es menester. Mirad mi ratio Mensajes/Reputación, no soy un troll coño
> 
> ...



Nada, ahora lo saco de la nevera, la verdad no recuerdo porque lo metí...la verdad son muchos años en el foro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajaja defensa elástica, que cachondos sois los follapiratas



Eso hacía Hitler en abril de 1945 en Berlín…o eso pensaban en este país con la propaganda del NODO y RNE…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Servicio de Peticiones,
> 
> Nuestro colega @Justo Bueno pide humildemente y de rodillas a @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste y @Caronte el barquero que le saquen del “Ignore”.
> Promete portarse bien y no criticarles.
> ...



Ya está.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasará en Siversk ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122578



Lo admiten hasta los ukro-nazis. Han sacado un video diciendo que su línea de defensa definitiva será Sloviansk-kramatorsk, que dejarán la ciudad destruida al 90% y usarán civiles de escudos humanos.

https ://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/501
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cayetanos que pagan bastantes impuestos para mantener a las cajeras y chepudos



Ser cajera es un trabajo honrado.

Utilizar cajera como insulto deja claro la clase de basura humana que es la persona que lo utiliza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

*Alemania resolvió el problema de reparar todas las turbinas para Nord Stream*
Hoy, 10:37


El acuerdo entre el liderazgo de Canadá y el gobierno de Alemania no parece una excepción al régimen de sanciones, sino su total abolición. El contrato está diseñado para un período de hasta dos años y cubre el mantenimiento de hasta seis turbinas con miras a su posterior exportación a Rusia. Obviamente, este es un documento mucho más amplio de lo que se anunció originalmente y parece especialmente doloroso para Ucrania. Así lo informa la edición canadiense de The Globe and Mail en un artículo de Robert Fife y Stephen Chase. 

Dos funcionarios del gobierno le dijeron a The Globe and Mail que el Ministerio del Interior de Canadá otorgó al gigante industrial alemán Siemens Energy una exención de dos años de las sanciones de Canadá a Rusia. Esto permite a la compañía enviar turbinas desde el gasoducto Nord Stream 1, que es propiedad mayoritaria de Gazprom de Rusia, a las instalaciones de Siemens Canadá en Montreal para reparaciones y mantenimiento regulares.

Así, en el marco de una ronda de negociaciones, Berlín logró resolver el problema de la segunda turbina para el gasoducto Nord Stream. Sin embargo, como todos los demás. Como saben, el retraso en la operación completa del gasoducto del Báltico fue la falta de voluntad de Siemens para devolver la turbina ya reparada y la imposibilidad de enviar la segunda a Canadá para su reparación. De hecho, estos obstáculos ahora se han eliminado.

La ampliación de las condiciones para el levantamiento de sanciones (“excepciones”) causó una amplia resonancia a nivel mundial. Sin embargo, incluso el ferviente partidario de las sanciones contra Rusia, Russophobe y el más joven de los "Soros", Justin Trudeau, primer ministro de Canadá, defiende el controvertido acuerdo. Representantes de Canadá justifican que el permiso por dos años de servicio no es nuevo, sino que existe desde hace mucho tiempo, simplemente fue suspendido por sanciones. Ahora, como excepción, se ha reanudado el programa de reparación de todas las unidades de bombeo de gas de Nord Stream. Pero esta decisión supuestamente puede ser revocada en cualquier momento.

Según los observadores del periódico, Trudeau estaba bajo una gran presión del canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien "chantajeó" al primer ministro con el desarrollo de las relaciones comerciales, así como con las inversiones en las industrias de procesamiento de energía y minería de Canadá. La visita del jefe de Alemania a Canadá, que se prepara para el 22 de agosto, debería ser la "represalia" de Berlín por las concesiones a Ottawa. Se firmarán contratos adicionales para el suministro de GNL a la UE.

Como resultado, Alemania recibirá un Nord Stream completamente renovado y algo más de gas de Canadá, y Rusia recibirá garantías de exportaciones ininterrumpidas. Kyiv se decepcionará y el GTS se oxidará inactivo.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Jul 2022)

Por si alguien no lo ha leído, subo un fragmento del blog del Lince:


No lo digo yo, lo dice él mismo en un sorprendente ejercicio de honestidad (a su manera, por supuesto, justificándose). *"La batalla mundial de las narrativas está en pleno apogeo, y por ahora, no la estamos ganado"*. ¿Cómo? Tantos meses, antes y durante la crisis de Ucrania, es decir, desde hace más o menos medio año insistiendo en que Rusia no solo es mala, sino de lo peor, ¿y aún no se ha ganado? Observad el lenguaje y veréis de qué trata todo esto.

¿Cómo es posible que controlando todos los medios de propaganda, que machacando días tras día, hora tras hora, minuto tras minuto, segundo tras segundo lo de que Rusia es culpable -consigna franquista, por cierto- y suprimiendo todos los medios rusos, es decir, difundiendo un único mensaje, el correcto, para las poblaciones occidentales y resaltando los "valores occidentales" como la "libertad de expresión" al prohibir esos medios rusos, Occidente haya perdido "la guerra de la información", por utilizar sus palabras? 

Borrell sabe dónde está el problema (para Occidente): en el Sur Global. También lo dice él mismo: _"Pero otros países, y podemos hablar aquí de la mayoría del “Sur Global”, a menudo adoptan una perspectiva diferente"_ que la de culpabilizar a Rusia por todo. ¡Diablos, a ver si es que eso de "comunidad internacional" ni es comunidad -fuera de Occidente- ni es internacional porque solo recoge a Occidente! Porque, de nuevo lo dice el prepotente,* estos países del Sur Global "se quejan del doble rasero". *

Vaya, va a resultar que eso de la hipocresía occidental es tan evidente que hasta el país más remoto y pequeño lo ha notado. A ver si va a resultar que Rusia no va a ser la culpable de todos los problemas del mundo y que Occidente tiene la mayor parte de culpa en ellos.

Siempre he dicho que en lo único que es bueno Occidente es en la propaganda, pero va a ser que no tanto si el propio Borrell lo reconoce. A ver si solo son ellos quienes se la creen -y nosotros, los occidentales- y que el resto de la humanidad solo ve lo que hay: neocolonialismo occidental. Así, la narrativa se construye en función de una realidad que solo ellos ven, y solo ellos se la creen. Pero ¿qué pasa cuando esa narrativa occidental, que llega a todo el mundo a través de los medios de propaganda, no es creída? Que la hegemonía de Occidente desaparece. Y eso es lo que está ocurriendo. 

Puede que como consecuencia de la narrativa occidental, acompañada de las consabidas presiones y amenazas, se haya empujado directamente a muchos gobernantes de países del Sur Global (África, América Latina, Asia) a votar en contra de Rusia, por ejemplo en la ONU, como dice Borrell, pero no han ido más allá. Es un voto que no compromete a nada porque las resoluciones de la Asamblea General no son más que recomendaciones. Y lo que cuenta es lo que estos países están haciendo desde entonces, y es de lo que se queja Borrell: que no siguen a Occidente, a los nuevos cruzados.

Voy a ponerme en plan abogado del diablo: si la narrativa occidental no logra "derrotar" a Rusia eso no significa que Rusia gane. 

Me respondo a mí mismo: pero si es así, aunque Rusia no gane, ciertamente no pierde; por lo tanto, gana porque la presión propagandística occidental no ha podido ocultar la realidad. 

¿Tanto esfuerzo y dinero occidental para nada? Pues sí, así es. Toda la mierda de la propaganda occidental es recibida por el Sur Global como lo que es, mierda. 



Leedlo entero en El territorio del Lince


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ser cajera es un trabajo honrado.
> 
> Utilizar cajera como insulto deja claro la clase de basura humana que es la persona que lo utiliza.



Ser chepudo es una condición física.
Utilizar chepudo como insulto...

Vamos, que comparto tu preocupación, pero no creo que nadie vaya por ahí haciendo mofa y befa de las cajeras... en cambio sí de los chepudos. Aunque no tengan nada que ver con Pablo Iglesias junior.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

ECONOMÍA

14 julio 2022 00:02
*Según la ley Sharia: Rusia quiere legalizar la banca islámica*
¿Cuál es su diferencia con el tradicional y arraigará en nuestros espacios abiertos?




El Banco de Rusia planea legalizar la banca islámica en el país a través del mecanismo de organizaciones financieras asociadas. Hasta el momento, se propone introducir en varias regiones un experimento que asume la ausencia de interés de préstamo en servicios y trabajo basado en los principios de inversión asociativa. Los expertos creen que los instrumentos financieros islámicos tienen un nicho de aplicación en Rusia, pero deben encontrar a sus clientes y demandar, como ya ha sucedido en muchos países del mundo. Detalles - en el material "Izvestia".
*porcentaje prohibido*
La característica principal de la relación de la ley islámica con la actividad financiera es la imposibilidad de prestar dinero a interés, sobre la cual se construye la banca moderna. Estrictamente hablando, los intereses sobre los préstamos también están prohibidos en el cristianismo, pero como esta regla no fue codificada, a medida que se fortalecieron el estado secular y el sistema financiero secular, se generalizó en todo el mundo. En el Islam, el interés está expresamente prohibido por la Shariah.
Sin embargo, una actividad económica seria sin el apoyo financiero del exterior es difícilmente posible, por lo tanto, los esquemas de financiación alternativos han existido en el mundo islámico durante mucho tiempo, pero se han utilizado con especial frecuencia desde el momento en que los estados musulmanes más desarrollados (principalmente el monarquías árabes del Golfo) se pusieron de pie firmemente en términos económicos y comenzaron a pensar en cómo administrar un negocio exitoso en el mundo moderno, sin desviarse de la Sharia. La esencia de la mayoría de los productos financieros del mundo islámico es reemplazar los préstamos con inversiones y riesgos compartidos alternativos.

El tipo de servicio más popular es murabaha, que es un cruce entre un préstamo clásico y un arrendamiento. En el marco de este instrumento, un préstamo se asigna necesariamente para una compra específica. El propietario de los bienes para los que se tomó el préstamo es el banco, hasta que el cliente reembolse la cantidad total acordada. Así, murabaha es una transacción comercial en la que el banco compra bienes a un precio y los vende a otro.


Un análogo cercano del depósito es mudaraba, cuya esencia es que el dueño del capital (rabb al-mal) confía los fondos a un socio (mudarib), quien los usa en uno u otro tipo de negocio. El beneficio recibido del negocio se divide entre las partes del acuerdo. Pero la pérdida recae sobre los hombros del inversionista, excepto en los casos en que se produjo por culpa directa del operador de los fondos. De hecho, el análogo más cercano es el financiamiento de riesgo.


También hay bonos islámicos - sukuk, a diferencia de los europeos tradicionales, que no implican un ingreso de cupón fijo. En cambio, los fondos invertidos se devuelven en forma de ingresos de las ganancias de la empresa cuyos valores se compraron. De hecho, algo cercano a los dividendos.

*Contribución según aduana*
El volumen total del mercado bancario islámico en el mundo en 2020 fue de 1,7 billones de dólares y se espera que para 2024 aumente a 3,4 billones de dólares. En total, 520 bancos en 72 países ahora operan de acuerdo con las reglas del Islam. Curiosamente, los líderes en esta industria no son los países árabes, sino Malasia, donde los activos de los bancos islámicos ascienden a 520.000 millones de dólares.

En Rusia, se ha intentado introducir instrumentos bancarios islámicos (por ejemplo, sukuk) desde finales de la década de 2000. En 2014, la presidenta del Banco Central, Elvira Nabiullina, manifestó la necesidad de resolver el tema de la legalización de la financiación según los principios de la Sharia para quienes lo deseen. Sin embargo, recién ahora se están produciendo progresos serios en esta dirección. Se lanzarán globos de prueba en varias regiones: preliminar, Chechenia, Daguestán, Tatarstán y Bashkiria.

Según Yuri Yudenkov, profesor del Departamento de Finanzas, Circulación Monetaria y Crédito de la RANEPA, los esquemas bancarios islámicos serán viables en Rusia, ya que una proporción suficiente de la población profesa el Islam en el país.


La elección de las regiones, en mi opinión, está absolutamente justificada: es aquí donde se producirá la mayor demanda de tales servicios por parte de la población religiosa musulmana y de todos aquellos que no son indiferentes a las normas éticas en las finanzas y los negocios. Destaco que los servicios financieros islámicos tienen una ventaja sobre los convencionales, en primer lugar, a los ojos de los creyentes: los musulmanes que siguen los cánones religiosos no consideran posible utilizar préstamos y depósitos ordinarios”, dijo la analista de Finam Zarina Saidova.

Yudenkov, a su vez, señaló que casi cualquier industria podría ser de interés para la inversión de fondos de inversores que quieran invertir de forma musulmana.

- Estos pueden ser una variedad de áreas, que van desde la extracción de materias primas minerales hasta proyectos relacionados con la producción de productos. Dado que Rusia ahora está fortaleciendo la cooperación en nuevas áreas, reenfocándose en países desde el Mar Caspio hasta China, la legalización de la banca islámica contribuirá al acercamiento con estos socios, precisó el experto.

Según Dmitry Alexandrov, director gerente de Ivolga Capital Investment Company, hasta 7 u 8 millones de personas con activos totales de varios cientos de miles de millones de rublos pueden estar interesadas en los servicios relevantes.

— Además, en Rusia ya ha habido intentos de crear la banca islámica, solo que el campo legal no estaba preparado para esto. Hay una serie de empresas que operan en Tartaristán que se autodenominan instituciones financieras islámicas, y un banco tan grande como Ak Bars emite hipotecas islámicas. IB en sí implica una serie de prohibiciones, incluido el trabajo con alcohol, carne de cerdo y juegos de azar. Más allá de las limitaciones, esta herramienta se puede utilizar de forma muy amplia y la experiencia de las repúblicas islámicas muestra que los mercados financieros pueden existir con bastante eficacia en estas condiciones. Definitivamente hay requisitos previos para la aparición del proyecto de ley, este segmento se desarrollará activamente”, resumió Alexandrov


----------



## explorador (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles


----------



## McRotor (14 Jul 2022)

mcd dijo:


> demasiadas anecdotas hacen parecer que es una guerra de risa con misteriosos motivos, empezando por el risible bloqueo a rusia y la importacion europea de combustibles, acabando por las paces para vender cereales
> 
> Ucrania y Rusia logran los primeros avances en la negociación para desbloquear el cereal ucranio
> 
> y el cerdogan al que ex-occidente monto un golpe de estado de maestro de ceremonias





Jefazos del ejercito Turco presidiendo la mesa.
Delegacion de Diplomaticos de la ONU.
Delegación de Diplomaticos por parte de Rusia.
Delegación de porteros discoteca por parte de Ucrania.

Quien coño los va a tomar en serio si desde que empezo el tinglao no paran de enviar a reuniones de alto nivel a ciclaos de gym?

Que tipo de conversaciones y negociaciones puedes tener con semejante tropa?

Y para uno que parecia medio estudiao le pegan un tiro en la cabeza al acabar las reuniones.

Es lo mejor que puede enviar *elensky? La cara del resto debe ser un poema.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 14 julio 2022 00:02
> *Según la ley Sharia: Rusia quiere legalizar la banca islámica*
> ¿Cuál es su diferencia con el tradicional y arraigará en nuestros espacios abiertos?



Muy mala idea. Los moros no cobran intereses pero te obligan a darles, en compensación, una participación en tus beneficios o en el capital social. No te los quitas de encima nunca. Son como sus primos, los usureros, pero te hacen creer que no.


----------



## explorador (14 Jul 2022)

hijos de puta


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles



Al ignore por no haber conocido a tu padre y carecer de educacion, buen viaje hjdlgpt !!!.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



Creo que el tamaño máximo es menor al 1MB pásalas por el Paint, entra en tamaño, marca la casilla proporcional y redúcelo el que tenga el máximo tamaño (largo, ancho) a 400 px, has de indicar la medida en px (pixel) inserta la imagen con el cuadradito que pone Inserta imagen.


----------



## Snowball (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



Tienes que comprimirlas, tamaño máximo 400kb


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Tienes que comprimirlas, tamaño máximo 400kb



Joder con el foro de ratufos ...


----------



## ATDTn (14 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> No utilizas el lenguaje apropiado y por ello quizas los otanistas no te entiendan
> 
> retirada tactica es.....ataque inverso o retroataque
> caminos de cabras es...sendas ecologico rurales
> ...



¿Y la cuota de género?
No veo igualdad, discriminación es lo que hay.
Y el COVID, no olvidemos el COVID.
Seguro que tb hay maternidades y unos cuantos hospitales, centros comerciales y guarderías.
La discriminación racial, el derecho a tocar el piano.
Exijo además versión en euskera, valenciano, mallorquín, catalán, aranés, árabe, bable, gallego, calé, andaluz, murciano, extremeño, sefardí, ...


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nada, ahora lo saco de la nevera, la verdad no recuerdo porque lo metí...la verdad son muchos años en el foro.



Yo lo que hice para este hilo es quitar todos los ignorados que tenía y... varios han vuelto al ignore, pero hay alguno que otro que pone cosas interesantes y ya no son "broncones" como antes, igual re-descubriis a algun forero de nuevo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



A mí lo mismo me dice que una de 900kB es demasiado grande, como acepta alguna captura de varios megas. Recargando la página a veces deja meterla.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> hijos de puta



Es mucho mejor q te vayas a Tele5


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

*Los polacos pueden transferir a Kyiv su modificación más moderna del tanque T-72*


Occidente no deja de buscar oportunidades para rearmar a Ucrania para una mayor confrontación con Rusia. En Polonia, que es uno de los tres países más activos en esta materia, se empezó a hablar de trasladar a Kyiv la modificación polaca más moderna del tanque T-72. 

Estamos hablando del tanque PT-91 Twardy, creado sobre la base de una versión con licencia del MBT soviético T-72M1. A partir de 2021, Varsovia tenía a su disposición 232 unidades de estos tanques modernizados. Además, las Fuerzas Terrestres de Polonia cuentan con 38 vehículos de apoyo basados en el casco T-72/PT-91, de los cuales 29 son vehículos blindados de recuperación WZT-3M, 8 tanques de ingeniería MID y 1 prototipo del autopropulsado PZA Loara anti- arma de avión

Al mismo tiempo, los polacos enfatizan que la transferencia de los tanques y otros equipos acordados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que ya no será necesario para el ejército polaco, ocurrirá solo después de recibir el Abrams M1A2 MBT pedido a los Estados Unidos en la versión SEPv3. Hasta ahora, los polacos necesitan toda esta propiedad, pero están listos para deshacerse de ella cuando llegue el momento. Polonia ordenó 250 de estos tanques a los Estados Unidos, así como vehículos de ingeniería, simuladores y municiones (13,9 mil proyectiles HEAT M830A1, 6,9 mil XM1147 programables, así como un número desconocido de subcalibres KE-W A1) en la cantidad de $ 6 mil millones, parte de los cuales deberían destinarse a equipar la 18ª división del ejército polaco en 2022.

Casi simultáneamente, se supo sobre el segundo intento de Madrid de enviar tanques alemanes a Kyiv. El Ministerio de Defensa español podría transferir 10 tanques Leopard 2A4 y 20 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113 estadounidenses a Ucrania, informó Infodefensa, citando sus fuentes. Se especifica que estas armas ahora están inactivas y se encuentran en depósitos de almacenamiento, ya que no son utilizadas por el ejército español. Se supone que este vehículo blindado puede llegar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a finales de año, pero con la condición de que Berlín, una vez más, no vete el acuerdo.

Les recordamos que hace un mes, los españoles querían transferir a Kiev 40 tanques Leopard 2A4 de los 108 tomados en 1995, primero en arrendamiento y luego comprados a Alemania. Sin embargo, los alemanes se opusieron a la transferencia de equipos y Madrid emitió una disculpa formal a Berlín.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos canadienses intentan a través de los tribunales evitar el regreso de la turbina para el gasoducto a la Federación Rusa.*
Ayer, 18:20
2

Canadá ha decidido hacer una excepción a sus sanciones contra Rusia y devolver la turbina Siemens destinada a Nord Stream a Alemania. Luego, la unidad será devuelta a Rusia. Sin embargo, no todos estuvieron de acuerdo con esta medida.


Por lo tanto, el Congreso Mundial de Ucranianos (WUC) y el Congreso Ucraniano de Canadá (CUC) unieron fuerzas y apelaron al gobierno canadiense para cancelar esta decisión.

Pedimos al gobierno que se asegure de que todas las sanciones impuestas por Canadá a Rusia se mantengan y se refuercen significativamente. Hasta ahora nuestros intentos han sido infructuosos y no tenemos más remedio que demandar
- dijo en un comunicado publicado en una de las redes sociales occidentales.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania se dirigió a Canadá con la misma solicitud. La Embajada de Ucrania en este país no estuvo de acuerdo con la posición de las autoridades canadienses.

La decisión de devolver la turbina se tomó el 9 de julio porque, debido a la falta del equipo necesario, Gazprom tuvo que reducir el bombeo de gas a través de Nord Stream en un 40 por ciento. Sobre todo, la falta de combustible azul afectó a Alemania, cuyas autoridades se dirigieron a Canadá con una solicitud para devolver la turbina. Ottawa hizo concesiones y permitió que Siemens prestara servicio a cinco turbinas más en instalaciones canadienses durante dos años.

Por el momento, la turbina se envía a Alemania, desde donde se entregará a la estación compresora Nord Stream en Rusia. Así lo informó el diario canadiense The Globe and Mail, apoyándose en sus fuentes gubernamentales.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los ucranianos canadienses intentan a través de los tribunales evitar el regreso de la turbina para el gasoducto a la Federación Rusa.*
> Ayer, 18:20
> 2



Que aparato tan bonito


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Jul 2022)

Tengo bastante claro viendo estas marchas atrás en sanciones junto con lo de la turbina, que EU quiere Ucraina dividida en varias partes.
Les entregas armas obsoletas o sustituibles , les matas nazis, les matas hombres, promueves éxodo blanco hacia europa, mujeres blancas a europa, mujeres en edad fértil, mano de obra barata, reduces el consumo, aumentas deuda, favoreces industria energía y armas, haces nuclear ecológica, tendrás crecimiento por reconstrucción.......no sé rick....

*Alikhanov anunció la eliminación del 80% de las restricciones de tránsito a Kaliningrado*


14 julio 2022 12:35


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, dice que las negociaciones entre Kyiv y Moscú para poner fin a la guerra están suspendidas*: “El objetivo de Ucrania en esta guerra desatada contra nosotros por Rusia es la liberación de nuestros territorios y la restauración de nuestra integridad territorial y la plena soberanía en el este y el sur. Este es el punto final de nuestra posición negociadora".

UN.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> hijos de puta



ahí ahí que sepan por lo que pasaron sus "compatriotas" del dombas durante 8 años, la venganza es un plato que se sirve frío cabrones


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*La UE y otros 43 países apoyaron la intención de Ucrania de demandar a Rusia en virtud de la convención sobre el genocidio,* - Centro de prensa del EEAS

"Reiteramos nuestro apoyo a la solicitud de Ucrania de iniciar procedimientos contra la Federación Rusa en la Corte Internacional de Justicia de conformidad con la Convención para la Prevención y la Sanción del Delito de Genocidio de 1948", se lee en el comunicado.

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/j...against-russia


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sin animo de polemica pero la defensa elástica no es lo que tu piensas. El concepto de defensa elastica consiste en dejar que los atacantes avancen para mediante un contraataque dejar embolsadas detras de tus lineas a las tropas atacantes y eliminarlas. Retirarse progresivamente es eso .. retirarse progresivamente en espera que mejores tiempos.



vamos el clásico maricón el último


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*Millón y medio de niños ucranianos pueden sufrir problemas mentales de por vida a causa de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Un millón y medio de niños ucranianos corren serio peligro de arrastrar problemas de salud mental como ansiedad, depresión y deterioro social a largo plazo a causa de la *guerra en Ucrania*, según un informe publicado este jueves por 'World Vision'.

Titulado 'No Peace of Mind' ('Sin paz mental'), la investigación destaca historias devastadoras de niños y niñas que lloran durante la noche, que se sienten demasiado asustados para dormir y que son capaces de nombrar los diferentes tipos de armas utilizadas en el conflicto.

Según Catherine Green, directora de la Respuesta a la Crisis en Ucrania de World Vision, "es crucial priorizar los servicios de prevención de salud mental para los menores y las familias antes de que sea demasiado tarde".

"La salud mental de los niños es ya la principal preocupación de las familias que abandonan Ucrania", sostiene la ONG. Por ello, reclamó inversiones urgentes en salud mental infantil tanto en Ucrania como en los principales países de acogida.


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

Prorrusos, malnacidos, hijos de puta, ya os llegará vuestro San Martín, escoria, basura, estiércol.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jul 2022)

¿Qué declaración?


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sin animo de polemica pero la* defensa elástica* no es lo que tu piensas. El concepto de defensa elastica consiste en dejar que los atacantes avancen para mediante un contraataque dejar embolsadas detras de tus lineas a las tropas atacantes y eliminarlas. Retirarse progresivamente es eso .. retirarse progresivamente en espera que mejores tiempos.



este señor sabia bastante


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Prorrusos, malnacidos, hijos de puta, ya os llegará vuestro San Martín, escoria, basura, estiércol.



No estoy a favor de ataques a civiles y menos a niños, sean del bando que sean pero porque no clamabais , ni echabais el grito al cielo contra los ataques en Donetsk, ahí han muerto más de 400 niños.

Acostumbrado a las mentiras de los ucranianos me temo que lo que posteas no sea más que otro montaje.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

HOY:  







Falta que añadan los polvorines....


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No lo creo. Lo que les interesa es arruinar esas industrias para comprarlas de saldo. Y si mientras tanto dejan que la plebe viva con ciertas comodidades durante el proceso, mejor, no sea que se les rebelen demasiado pronto.



Blackrock aprueba este comentario.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso hacía Hitler en abril de 1945 en Berlín…o eso pensaban en este país con la propaganda del NODO y RNE…



De hecho los partes alemanes desde Stalingrado y el Alamein usaban ese término. Defensa elástica o móvil.
Recuerden primero como tragedia y luego como farsa.... Esto es una farsa basada en la IIGM igual que el coronavirus se basó en la gripe de 1918....
Estoy leyendo los diarios de Mihail Sebastian (1935-1944) y muchísimas localidades de Ucrania que conocemos ahora tan bien aparecen constantemente....


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Dictadura total......  

*Putin firma una ley que castiga con penas de cárcel los llamamientos a actuar contra la seguridad de Rusia*
El presidente ruso,* Vladimir Putin*, ha firmado una ley que castiga con duras penas de prisión los llamamientos a actuar contra la seguridad de Rusia en un intento de Moscú reprimir las voces que se oponen a la *guerra en Ucrania*.

Según las nuevas disposiciones, los llamamientos públicos de particulares a actuar contra la seguridad de Rusia se castigarán a partir de ahora con *entre dos y cuatro años de cárcel*. La pena puede aumentar a cinco años en el caso de los llamamientos los difundan los medios de comunicación y a siete años si las realiza un grupo organizado.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sin animo de polemica pero la defensa elástica no es lo que tu piensas. El concepto de defensa elastica consiste en dejar que los atacantes avancen para mediante un contraataque dejar embolsadas detras de tus lineas a las tropas atacantes y eliminarlas. Retirarse progresivamente es eso .. retirarse progresivamente en espera que mejores tiempos.



Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva

Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los ucranianos canadienses intentan a través de los tribunales evitar el regreso de la turbina para el gasoducto a la Federación Rusa.*
> Ayer, 18:20
> 2
> 
> ...



¿Los ucranianos pretenden ganarse las simpatías de los europeos y se ponen a remover Roma con Santiago para que Rusia no suministre gas a Europa? 
¿Son tontos o como diría un castizo comen mierda de gitano?


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

No sé si Rusia va a ser expulsada totalmente de Ucrania pero sí de una parte. Rusia se está debilitando militarmente y con el giro de la política energética europea se va a debilitar económicamente. Esto sirve para eliminar parte de la rusodependencia.


Rusia ha conseguido que la nuclear sea verde.


----------



## mcd (14 Jul 2022)

mcd dijo:


> demasiadas anecdotas hacen parecer que es una guerra de risa con misteriosos motivos, ......





rejon dijo:


> Dictadura total......
> 
> *Putin firma una ley que castiga con penas de cárcel .... *



es todo tan ridiculo, tan contradictorio, tan falso, que seria un descojono si no fuera porque nos llevan a todos a la puta mierda


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*Sánchez copresidirá en Polonia una cumbre bilateral marcada por Ucrania.*
El jefe del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, presidirá el próximo 27 de julio en Polonia junto al primer ministro de este país, Mateusz Morawiecki, la XIV cumbre bilateral, que estará marcada por la solidaridad con *Ucrania *y la forma de hacer frente a las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la invasión rusa.

Sánchez viajará a Polonia acompañado por varios ministros aún pendientes de confirmar y que mantendrán reuniones sectoriales con sus respectivos homólogos.

Los dos países mantienen cumbres de este tipo de forma periódica como muestra de la relevancia que sus gobiernos otorgan a las relaciones bilaterales, y la última se celebró en mayo del año pasado en Alcalá de Henares (Madrid).

En esa reunión, los dos jefes de Gobierno acercaron posiciones ante el problema migratorio de la Unión Europea y defendieron más fondos comunitarios tanto para la vecindad sur como para la este.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva
> 
> Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales



Vamos que están perdidos los rusos


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

A cada bombardero indiscriminado contra objetivos civiles más cerca de la victoria estará Ucrania.

Cuanto más tiempo se alargue la contienda (aunque genere más sufrimiento) más cerca de la victoria estará Ucrania.

El reloj de los rusos va cada vez más despacio, su tiempo se agota inexorablemente.


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No estoy a favor de ataques a civiles y menos a niños, sean del bando que sean pero porque no clamabais , ni echabais el grito al cielo contra los ataques en Donetsk, ahí han muerto más de 400 niños.
> 
> Acostumbrado a las mentiras de los ucranianos me temo que lo que posteas no sea más que otro montaje.



Hasta la polla estoy del invent de los bombardeos al Donbas. Y que me pongas un vídeo de la drogata de Liu Siotraraya para defender tu argumento da el nivel de retraso que gastas. 

Es decir, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

A más polvorines reventados con HIMARS más cerca estará Ucrania de la victoria.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

a más post de gaviotón prediciendo la derrota rusa menos le queda a los ukros
menudo arúspice el pingüi


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

Como los que causó el tochska que Rusia no tenía en Kramatorsk no, pedazo de mierda con patas?


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> a más post de gaviotón prediciendo la derrota rusa menos le queda a los ukros
> menudo arúspice el pingüi



Jodete chusquero de mierda......


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Como los que causó el tochska que Rusia no tenía en Kramatorsk no, pedazo de mierda con patas?



se te ve alterado follapiratón, keep calm y cositas bonitas


----------



## Expected (14 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ser cajera es un trabajo honrado.
> 
> Utilizar cajera como insulto deja claro la clase de basura humana que es la persona que lo utiliza.



Y nadie lo niega. Mala suerte que la más imbécil, aprovechada y chupapollas del gobierno haya sido cajera...pero no es ningún insulto contra ningún colectivo ni contra los pobres que tengan chepa....sino una clara alusión a dos imbéciles muy concretos. Si queréis tergiversar y ver cosas donde no las hay...vosotros mismos. O te crees que yo no he trabajo de mil cosas distintas antes de llegar a donde estoy (y todas muy honradas y muy respetables).


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles



Has puesto un vídeo que demuestra: NADA. Y luego has soltado una gansada de mal gusto ofendiendo a todos los que, a diferencia de ti, nos molestamos en informarnos. Deberías de avergonzarte.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

esperando el finde pa tomarme una cerveza a la salud del pingüino gilipollenko y su defensa elástica en Seversk


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Como los que causó el tochska que Rusia no tenía en Kramatorsk no, pedazo de mierda con patas?



Tema mas que confirmado desde los inicios de la guerra, lo que pasa es que decir eso molesta a los progenocidas y proasesinos rusos que pululan como ratas en este foro.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



Yo uso este programa desde hace décadas, es sencillo y comprime muy bien.




__





IrfanView - Official Homepage - One of the Most Popular Viewers Worldwide


IrfanView ... one of the most popular viewers worldwide.




www.irfanview.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

3 misiles impactan en Vinnitsa. La Cámara de Oficiales de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania ha sido destruida.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Que raro que no hayan salido ya los putinianos del foro a decir que habian 50 generales, 200 HIMARS y 3000 mercenarios en el sitio este....


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los polacos pueden transferir a Kyiv su modificación más moderna del tanque T-72*
> 
> 
> Occidente no deja de buscar oportunidades para rearmar a Ucrania para una mayor confrontación con Rusia. En Polonia, que es uno de los tres países más activos en esta materia, se empezó a hablar de trasladar a Kyiv la modificación polaca más moderna del tanque T-72.
> ...



¿Los españoles? no, eso no es cierto. Eso lo quiere hacer Antonio el Sepulturero. A muchos no nos parece bien que haga tal cosa: EN MI NOMBRE ¡NO!


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tengo bastante claro viendo estas marchas atrás en sanciones junto con lo de la turbina, que EU quiere Ucraina dividida en varias partes.
> Les entregas armas obsoletas o sustituibles , les matas nazis, les matas hombres, promueves éxodo blanco hacia europa, mujeres blancas a europa, mujeres en edad fértil, mano de obra barata, reduces el consumo, aumentas deuda, favoreces industria energía y armas, haces nuclear ecológica, tendrás crecimiento por reconstrucción.......no sé rick....
> 
> *Alikhanov anunció la eliminación del 80% de las restricciones de tránsito a Kaliningrado*
> ...



No sé qué 'querrá Europa', pero lo que es obvio es que intenta desesperadamente no irse al guano por obedecer al amo anglosajón.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles.


----------



## kelden (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> yo la verdad prefiero que el gitano trabaje (como yo) para pagar impuestos (como yo) y que mis impuestos no vayan a financiar parásitos que es lo que quereis los inmerdiosos como tú ni que sirvan para financiar una guerra en la que no me va nada y es a lo que los dedican los partidos inmerdiosos a los que tú votas.
> Rojos y fachas marionetas de los anglopiratas o lo que es lo mismo, kelden y rejón misma mierda son



O sea, que el gitano trabaje pero te da igual lo que haga el hermano de Ayuso, no?   Esos 300.000 si están bien gastaos.


----------



## vil. (14 Jul 2022)

Emmanuel Macron donne sa feuille de route aux armées


Relance du service national universel, retrait du Mali, nouvelle loi de programmation militaire : le président de la République a présenté à la communauté militaire mercredi soir ses priorités pour les mois à venir.




www.lefigaro.fr





Barbas, vecino y tal...

Ni voy a comentar la noticia...


----------



## pemebe (14 Jul 2022)

*El tren de mercancías ruso llega a Irán, marcando un nuevo hito en el corredor comercial. *Una de las rutas propuestas del creciente proyecto de corredor comercial INSTC. / Tehran Times.

Un primer tren de mercancías ruso ha llegado a la estación ferroviaria iraní de Sarakhs, en la provincia de Khorasan-Razavi, en la frontera con Turkmenistán, informó IRNA el 12 de julio.

El desarrollo del transporte ferroviario es importante en el contexto del desarrollo acelerado del *Corredor Internacional de Transporte Norte-Sur (INSTC)*. Uno de los grandes objetivos del corredor es proporcionar a Rusia un importante acceso comercial de importación y exportación al Golfo Pérsico y al Mar de Omán (Océano Índico) a través de Irán, al tiempo que le permite desarrollar vínculos comerciales con los vecinos árabes al oeste de Irán. El INSTC lleva años en discusión, con escasos avances tangibles en la realización del proyecto, pero ha cobrado un nuevo impulso dado que los países occidentales han cortado el acceso a los transportistas rusos tras la invasión de Ucrania. *La ruta de Irán ofrece ahora a Moscú opciones cada vez más vitales para el comercio con la India y otros puntos del Este.*

El tren de mercancías ruso, al parecer, arrastra 39 contenedores con materiales de construcción para la India. Partió de la estación de Chekhov, en la región de Moscú, y recorrió 3.800 kilómetros hasta llegar a Sarakhs.

El ministro iraní de Carreteras y Desarrollo Urbano, Rostam Qassemi, dijo que la locomotora se trasladaría al puerto de Shahid-Rajei, en la provincia de Hormozgan, al sur de Irán. Desde allí, los contenedores con la carga irán a la India por mar.

*"Gracias a los buenos acuerdos y contratos celebrados con países como Rusia, Kazajstán y Turkmenistán, así como a la disponibilidad de esta ruta para la entrega de mercancías rusas a países como la India, el tren seguirá viajando por esta ruta"*, dijo Qassemi.

Los partidarios del INSTC señalan que el corredor ofrece rutas más cortas que las alternativas que pasan por el Canal de Suez.

La compañía naviera Islamic Republic of Iran Shipping Lines (IRISL) ha asignado 300 contenedores para el transporte de mercancías en la ruta Rusia-India-via-Irán, según informó la agencia de noticias Mehr el 11 de julio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva
> 
> Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales



Von Manstein la primera vez que aplicó la "defensa elástica" fué en Febrero-Marzo del 43 en la Tercera Batalla de Jarkov donde se terminó de frenar la explotación del éxito que estaba llevando a cabo el ejército soviético posterior a la Operación Urano ...., pero ésto cualquier aficionado a la historia militar debería saberlo porque es de primero del curso Estratega-Cuñao de Barra de Bar . 

Y Manstein tampoco inventó nada, lo que hizo fué adaptar al siglo XX tácticas muy antiguas como la línea elástica de Aníbal en Cannas, el "tornafuye" de los moros y cristianos en la Reconquista o las tácticas de Gengis Khan.


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

A muchos alemanes , que son bastante cerdos, hasta les gustará esto. Ahora que vengan al Sur a venderlo.


----------



## vil. (14 Jul 2022)

Por cierto señores... 

El siguiente del G7 que parece caerá es:









Italia se asoma a una nueva crisis de Gobierno tras retirar el Movimiento 5 Estrellas su apoyo a Draghi


El líder de esta formación, Giuseppe Conte, anuncia que hoy sus parlamentarios "no participarán en la votación" del denominado 'Decreto de Ayudas' para paliar la inflación y planteado como una moción de censura




www.eldiario.es





Puerta, cadáveres, pasar... 

De los que iniciaron la partida.

- Inglaterra

- ¿ITALIA?...

APUESTAS...


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> se te ve alterado follapiratón, keep calm y cositas bonitas



Para nada, insultar a putincels como tú me sale natural, tranquilo como una lechuga


----------



## keylargof (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles.



Marca de la casa ruski, un centro comercial. Hay que ir a la guerra abierta contra esta gentuza.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Jul 2022)

Esta guerra está dando asco por todos laados. Y meto a los ucranianos por el medio. Tieenn una pinta de falsetes que tira para atrás. Un día te venden que interceptan todos los misiles y al siguiente te encuentras q le han destruido un complejo residencial casi al oeste del país.


----------



## pemebe (14 Jul 2022)

*Rusia acelera la producción de drones Orion para la guerra en Ucrania*
14 de julio de 2022 por Maurizio Sparacino 

*La fábrica rusa DMZ (Dubnensky Mashinostroitelny Zavod o Fábrica de Maquinaria de Dubna), situada en Dubna (a poco más de 100 kilómetros al norte de Moscú) y encargada de la producción en serie de drones de reconocimiento y ataque, comenzará a trabajar en tres turnos.* Así lo ha declarado Alexei Belykh, director general adjunto de la compañía propietaria de la empresa Kronshtadt Group.

Como es sabido, de hecho, los UAV de reconocimiento y ataque Orion producidos por Kronshtadt participan en la llamada Operación Militar Especial contra las fuerzas ucranianas, pero evidentemente en un número todavía demasiado pequeño según las necesidades de defensa rusas.

*"La nueva planta de producción de drones"*, dijo Belykh, *"para cumplir con los pedidos recibidos, pronto pasará a funcionar en tres turnos".*

Kronshtadt busca personal y ofrece contratos que incluyen una ayuda parcial para el alquiler de la vivienda, un salario de hasta 158.000 rublos (2.680 euros), ayuda para el transporte para los que viven lejos de la planta, primas de producción, seguros incluidos en los contratos y otros beneficios.

*"Para los jóvenes profesionales y los trabajadores sin experiencia, la empresa pone en marcha los llamados programas de tutoría y formación",* añadió Belykh.

DMZ pasó a ser propiedad de la empresa Kronshtadt en julio de 2021, mientras que la propia Kronshtadt construyó una nueva planta de producción junto a DMZ en un tiempo récord: de abril a diciembre del año pasado. Ambas empresas forman ahora el Centro de Aviación no Tripulada, cuya tarea es producir tanto vehículos no tripulados como estaciones de control.

*El avión no tripulado Orion, desarrollado por la empresa Kronshtadt, pertenece a la clase de aviones de ataque no tripulados de media altitud y larga resistencia.* Tiene un peso máximo al despegue de 1.100 kg y una carga útil máxima de 250 kg, mide 8 metros de largo, tiene una envergadura de 16,2 metros y una altura de 3,1 metros.

*Según el fabricante, tiene una autonomía de vuelo de nada menos que 24 horas y puede volar a una altitud máxima de unos 7/8.000 metros con una velocidad máxima de 250 km/h.*

Como recoge ampliamente Análisis Defensa, el desarrollo del Orión comenzó en 2011 a instancias del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, su producción en serie se inició en 2019 y en abril de 2020 se entregaron los primeros ejemplares tras probarlo en el escenario bélico sirio.

El pasado mes de enero, el dron ruso realizó una serie de pruebas para lanzar misiles y bombas de pequeño calibre, mientras que un vídeo facilitado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y publicado en nuestro canal de Telegram mostraba su eficaz uso en misiones aire-aire al destruir un objetivo aéreo durante un ejercicio en Crimea.

El papel de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados en el actual conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania es cada vez más relevante, y Moscú parece estar luchando con la todavía decididamente decepcionante producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados para uso militar: una prueba de todo ello es el uso militar de aviones civiles no tripulados (derribados por la defensa aérea ucraniana y posteriormente documentados fotográficamente) en servicio con EMERCOM, el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, comparable a nuestra defensa civil.

*Incluso sin atribuir demasiada fiabilidad a los datos comunicados por las dos partes beligerantes sobre las pérdidas infligidas al enemigo, parece evidente que en este conflicto se utilizan ampliamente aviones no tripulados de diferentes tipos y tamaños, cuya eficacia está fuera de toda duda,* pero cuyas pérdidas son muy elevadas: el 11 de julio, los rusos declararon haber derribado 1.586 aviones "no tripulados" ucranianos desde el 24 de febrero, mientras que Kiev estimó el día anterior en 678 el número de aviones no tripulados rusos derribados.

En los últimos días se han presentado en la Duma, el parlamento de Moscú, dos medidas destinadas a reforzar el control estatal sobre la producción de bienes de defensa.

*"Rusia ha estado llevando a cabo una operación militar especial durante los últimos cuatro meses bajo la enorme presión de las sanciones"*, dijo el viceprimer ministro Yuri Borisov a la Duma el 6 de julio. *"La carga del complejo industrial de defensa ruso ha aumentado considerablemente. Para garantizar el suministro de armas y municiones, es necesario optimizar el trabajo del complejo militar-industrial y de las empresas que trabajan en cooperación con la industria de defensa"*.

La nueva normativa permitirá al Estado dirigir la producción de algunas empresas al sector militar y aumentar el control sobre la mano de obra, incluyendo* "las condiciones de contratación, los horarios de trabajo ampliados a los turnos de noche y los días festivos, y la organización de las vacaciones anuales pagadas"*. Borisov dejó claro que no habrá conversiones obligatorias a la producción de guerra por parte de las pequeñas y medianas empresas y que los empleados obligados a trabajar horas extras serán pagados.

*¿Drones iraníes para el ejército ruso?*

Por fin es noticia estos días que, según el consejero de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, el gobierno iraní se está preparando para suministrar a Rusia varios cientos de drones capaces de transportar armas.

Sullivan también declaró que *"nuestra información también indica que Irán se está preparando para entrenar a las fuerzas rusas en el uso de estos vehículos aéreos no tripulados"*. Se espera que la primera formación comience a principios de julio. No está claro si Irán ya ha entregado algunos UAV a Rusia".

Según Sullivan, todo esto ayudaría a Rusia a localizar y destruir la artillería ucraniana suministrada por Occidente y otros sistemas de armas que hasta ahora han frenado el avance ruso. De confirmarse esta noticia, daría más apoyo al argumento de que la defensa rusa está escasa de drones y que la producción es demasiado baja para satisfacer las demandas de Moscú.

Las declaraciones de Sullivan fueron calificadas de *"ridículas y absurdas" por una fuente del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso* citada por las agencias de noticias. "*Estas cosas de Washington se han convertido en el orden del día. Otra ridícula declaración de un representante de alto rango de EE.UU. ha causado una sincera perplejidad en Moscú, pero lo dejamos en la conciencia de Jake Sullivan"*, dijo la fuente a los periodistas, según informa Ria Novosti.

La República Islámica ha indicado que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, realizará una visita oficial a Teherán la próxima semana, pero ha rechazado las afirmaciones de Sullivan.

*"Teherán sigue trabajando para que la guerra termine y las partes vuelvan a las negociaciones"*, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores iraní, Naser Kanani, quien negó que haya habido "grandes avances" en la cooperación tecnológica con Moscú desde que comenzó el conflicto ucraniano a finales de febrero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

⚡Se informa desde Donetsk que Kamenka ha sido completamente liberada del régimen de Kiev.

La liberación de esta población, a través del cual pasa la carretera Donetsk-Konstantinovka, brinda a las fuerzas aliadas la oportunidad de acercarse al grupo enemigo en Avdiivka desde el noreste. Y esto a su vez implica que las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora serán atacadas no solo con artillería de largo alcance.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El que se arrepiente ...es miserable dos veces...una por haber obrado mal...y la otra por arrepentirse...
> 
> Si en su momento te parecio un cretino...el tiempo, de seguro, no lo va a mejorar.



No lo tenía ignorado, y yo tampoco soy tan listo como me creo que soy, y tienes algo de razón al respecto.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Esta guerra está dando asco por todos laados. Y meto a los ucranianos por el medio. Tieenn una pinta de falsetes que tira para atrás. Un día te venden que interceptan todos los misiles y al siguiente te encuentras q le han destruido un complejo residencial casi al oeste del país.



Pero qué hijos de puta los ucranianos que no destruyen todos los misiles que les tiran los rusos.

A ver si intentas ser un poco más miserable y te consagras como ese trozo de mierda que crees ver en los demás.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero qué hijos de puta los ucranianos que no destruyen todos los misiles que les tiran los rusos.
> 
> A ver si intentas ser un poco más miserable y te consagras como ese trozo de mierda que crees ver en los demás.



El trozo de mierda es aquel que se niega en redondo a una negociación y le miente a su población+aliados sobre su supuesta efectividad cuando no hace nada más que perder territorio y ciudadanos (ahora hasta fuera del campo de batalla).

PD. En ningún momento he hablado bien de los rusos, pero estos políticos ucranianos son unos fariseos.


----------



## JAGGER (14 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> El trozo de mierda es aquel que se niega en redondo a una negociación y le miente a su población+aliados sobre su supuesta efectividad cuando no hace nada más que perder territorio y ciudadanos (ahora hasta fuera del campo de batalla).



Trozo de mierda son los rusos que bombardean diariamente escuelas hospitales viviendas parques infantiles maternidades y tú un miserable de la vida en cargarle la culpa al pueblo invadido.
Qué tienes en la cabeza?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

Los bomberos van a tener mucho trabajo en babiera.


----------



## No al NOM (14 Jul 2022)

[deseando que acabe el verano y venga el frío por el norte, para ver a los políticos colgados de una cuerda]


----------



## Argentium (14 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Turquía no tenía medio respeto cuando llegó Erdogan al poder y a base de esfuerzo hoy...
> 
> Lituania no es mierda, simplemente es un pequeño país con ínfulas... pero que ha encontrado el talón de aquiles del RESTO, no de Rusia específicamente; del resto... Kaliningrado es su mina de oro, hasta no hace mucho estaba atado a convenios internacionales, ahora... intenta sacarle partido... mi respeto si es lo que desea... por eso puse como referencia a Turquía...
> 
> ...



El compañero @vil. hace unos análisis que valen oro, es un lujo tenerlo como compañero en burbuja, y aunque son muchos los buenos foreros, la profundidad de los análisis de vil lo hacen especial, un caluroso saludo y no se le ocurra abandonar este foro.


----------



## No al NOM (14 Jul 2022)

Muerte a Estados Unidos, ahora entiendo a esos musulmanes a grito pelado


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Información importante para los comentaristas que no quieren abandonar el escenario para ir a 7 años de prisión.

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha firmado una ley federal que complementa el Código Penal con un artículo sobre las convocatorias públicas de actividades contra la seguridad del país. El documento fue publicado en el portal oficial de Internet de información jurídica.
Así, los individuos que llamen públicamente a la realización de actividades dirigidas contra la seguridad de Rusia, así como los que impidan que las autoridades ejerzan sus competencias para garantizar esta seguridad, se enfrentarán a la responsabilidad penal. La pena máxima es de hasta cuatro años de prisión.
Se aclara que el uso de un cargo oficial, así como de los medios de comunicación o de Internet, aumenta la pena máxima a seis años de prisión; si es cometido por un grupo organizado, la pena máxima es de siete años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea, que el gitano trabaje pero te da igual lo que haga el hermano de Ayuso, no?   Esos 300.000 si están bien gastaos.



esos 300 mil es calderilla al lado de lo que llevan los tuyos gastado en apoyar a los ukronazis a mayor gloria de los cayetanos de las barras y estrellas
Hipócrita de los cojones, al menos gaviotón, aunque sea con bits, va de frente...


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Un miembro de la administración estatal de la región de Zaporizhzhya, Volodymyr Rogov, dijo que el referéndum sobre la adhesión de la región a Rusia podría celebrarse en el territorio de la región ya este otoño, en principio en la primera mitad de septiembre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que se quedó un bonito día en Vinitsa hoy
a ver si creían que las hostias no les iban a llegar a ellos también


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El bombardeo enemigo en Donetsk vuelve a ser brutal

Las llegadas se registran en el distrito Voroshilovsky de la ciudad, cerca del Centro de Registro Unido, así como cerca de la terminal de autobuses. Hay muertos y heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Explosiones y alarmas antiaéreas en Ucrania: los misiles vuelan desde el Mar Negro
Las explosiones retumban en Bashtanka, región de Mykolayiv.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

La Unión Europea está debatiendo el levantamiento de las sanciones a varios rusos, ya que los juristas de la UE consideran que las medidas se impusieron por "motivos débiles", informa Bloomberg









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Marx lo dijo (14 Jul 2022)

Telita. Entrevista imprescindible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)

LA LLAMADA GUERRA DE UCRANIA es la segunda parte del coronavirus. 

Es un plan supranacional para tercermundializar los países desarrollados e igualarlos con los del sur para empezar todos al mismo nivel.

Una chaladura con reminiscencias marxistas pero que realmente es un expansionismo islámico apoyado por los judíos y los chinos ( todos ellos enemigos de occidente ) 

LA AGENDA 2030 CONSISTE EN 

REDISTRIBUIR LA RIQUEZA DEL NORTE AL SUR
REDISTRIBUIR LA POBLACIÓN DEL SUR AL NORTE

NO ES CASUALIDAD QUE LA HIJA DE BILL GATES SE HAYA CASADO CON EL HIJO DE UN MILLONARIO ISLÁMICO . 

Los nietos de Bill Gates rezarán el Corán. 

Los cambios le corren prisa a BILL puesto que ya tiene 66 años y quisiera ver un nuevo mundo cambiado gracias a su fortuna antes de morir. 

Los próximos siglos se contarán antes y después de Bill. 

la navidad se celebrará el 28 de octubre  fecha en la que nació el satanás contemporáneo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles



Explora colega, eres un microcéfalo y no tienes ni puta idea de como es mi madre.

Pon hospitales de gatitos anda.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

"¡¿Por qué cojones estáis colocando instalaciones militares en el centro de la ciudad?!" - Una pregunta muy incómoda de un periodista de Vinnitsa al régimen de Kiev sobre la colocación de instalaciones militares en Vinnitsa









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

*Las principales declaraciones de Dmitry Peskov:*

▪Los trabajos y contactos sobre la situación en torno a Kaliningrado continuarán porque aún quedan varios interrogantes;

▪Tras el reconocimiento de la LNR y la DNR por parte de Corea del Norte, aún no hay señales de otros países sobre los mismos pasos;

▪A Moldavia le interesa buscar unas relaciones buenas y de respeto mutuo con Rusia;

▪Los trabajos sobre el tema de los cereales continúan en Estambul;

▪ El BRICS, si se amplía, no sería una alternativa al G20, no son mecanismos intercambiables;

▪El gobierno ruso podrá introducir medidas especiales en la economía cuando lo considere oportuno.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Letonia carece desesperadamente de fondos para seguir acogiendo a los refugiados de Ucrania

Muchas ciudades letonas, incluida la capital, Riga, dejarán de acoger a refugiados ucranianos. El programa estatal de apoyo a estas personas carece de fondos y las autoridades locales han declarado que ya no tienen dinero para alojarlas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## explorador (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Has puesto un vídeo que demuestra: NADA. Y luego has soltado una gansada de mal gusto ofendiendo a todos los que, a diferencia de ti, nos molestamos en informarnos. Deberías de avergonzarte.



que pena que no sea tu hijo el que aparece con la pierna amputada y muerto, no se puede ser más miserable


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Emmanuel Macron donne sa feuille de route aux armées
> 
> 
> Relance du service national universel, retrait du Mali, nouvelle loi de programmation militaire : le président de la République a présenté à la communauté militaire mercredi soir ses priorités pour les mois à venir.
> ...



¿Irán también las mujeres? es que si no no sería igualitario.


----------



## explorador (14 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Explora colega, eres un microcéfalo y no tienes ni puta idea de como es mi madre.
> 
> Pon hospitales de gatitos anda.




al menos tú eres consecuente y reconoces ser un hijo de puta, es un paso


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Sólo hay que lavar esas cuatro zonas si se quiere cabrear a Putin.

Europa está volviendo a la Edad Media, cuando la gente solía lavarse un par de veces en la vida.

Un anuncio social de Alemania sugiere que los ciudadanos no se laven por completo, sino que sólo se enjuaguen algunas partes del cuerpo con agua.
"Vale la pena salvar el agua para la libertad" es la creencia en Alemania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

El trailer de la pelicula europea:

"Queridos compatriotas, tratad de aislar vuestros hogares antes de esta temporada de calefacción" 
- Primer Ministro de Polonia Mateusz Morawiecki.

Duda aconseja a los polacos apretar los dientes, Kaczyński recomienda odiar a los alemanes 
y Morawiecki aconseja aislar las casas esta temporada de calefacción.

Hungría prohíbe las exportaciones de combustible y gas y declara el estado de emergencia energética.

El Sr. demente sacude a Arabia Saudí para suplicar aumento de la producción de combustible...

Mientras tanto, en la liberada Mariupol, la gasolina 95 cuesta menos de 0,79$/litro...

¿Qué tal?


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha firmado una ley para asegurar las Fuerzas Armadas en operaciones fuera del país

De acuerdo con la nueva ley, cuando se introduzcan medidas especiales en la economía, las empresas de Rusia no tendrán derecho a cancelar los contratos para apoyar dichas operaciones.

Mientras se introducen las medidas especiales, el gobierno tendrá derecho a reactivar temporalmente las capacidades e instalaciones de movilización, así como el derecho a dispersar los activos materiales de la reserva estatal.

El gobierno también podrá regular las relaciones laborales en las organizaciones individuales, incluidas las condiciones de los permisos, el trabajo fuera de la jornada laboral normal, por la noche o los fines de semana.

Las nuevas normas no contemplan la conversión de empresas civiles para las necesidades del ejército.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> [deseando que acabe el verano y venga el frío por el norte, para ver a los políticos colgados de una cuerda]



MISMO, tengo unas increíbles de ver cabezas rodar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Muerte a Estados Unidos, ahora entiendo a esos musulmanes a grito pelado



NAaaaaaa, ya se matan ellos solos sin ayuda de nadie, no tiene gracia.


----------



## explorador (14 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Prorrusos, malnacidos, hijos de puta, ya os llegará vuestro San Martín, escoria, basura, estiércol.



son unos crimínales hijos de puta, pero al menos los panchitos que andan por aquí cobrando 20 céntimos, ya se dieron cuenta, sus hijas siguen el mismo camino que sus putas madres


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Unión Europea está debatiendo el levantamiento de las sanciones a varios rusos, ya que los juristas de la UE consideran que las medidas se impusieron por "motivos débiles", informa Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je je, efectos secundarios de las sanciones que "no se podían de saber".
Hay un montón de empresas occidentales que debido a las presiones han preferido dejar el mercado ruso. Y casi todas han llegado a algún tipo de acuerdo para salir sin que sea una ruina caracolera absoluta.
Pero.....
Resulta que unas cuantas de ellas, las únicas opciones realistas de salida es mediante transacciones (a precio de derribo), con personas (físicas y/o jurídicas) sancionadas.
Así que como mediante las sanciones ni se pueden transmitir/entregar cosas (incluidos activos financieros), ni se pueden recibir los dineros pertinentes (o es sumamente difícil y a riesgo de congelación), esas empresas occidentales que "quieren" salir (por las presiones), no pueden salir (por las sanciones occidentales).

Así que ahora deben estar viendo como des-sancionar a los sancionados, para que las sanciones puedan ser aplicadas....

Ya se sabe que según por donde sople en viento y la conveniencia político-económica, un "oligarca" de ayer, hoy es un "magnate", y mañana incluso un "filántropo".


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Imágenes de la destrucción del obús autopropulsado Pion de 203 mm más potente de Ucrania
Posiciones de artillería de las AFU destruidas, munición destrozada









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> al menos tú eres consecuente y reconoces ser un hijo de puta, es un paso



Ahora por faltón al ignore, has trabajo muy duro para ello.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

*Washington y sus aliados se tambalean peligrosamente al borde de un enfrentamiento militar abierto con Moscú - Delegación rusa en la OSCE*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El DNR afirma que nuestras tropas ya controlan la mayor parte de Seversk. Todavía no hay vídeos ni fotos disponibles.
La propia Seversk no es muy adecuada para la defensa, ya que está situada en una zona baja. El enemigo puede seguir manteniendo las alturas adyacentes, rindiendo la mayor parte de Seversk como antes rindió Severodonetsk.

También hay informes de que el enemigo ha sido expulsado completamente de Stryapovka (cerca de Soledar) + hay una batalla por Yakovlevka. Estamos esperando los resultados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

En cuanto al centro de control de las armas occidentales suministradas a Ucrania, hay que tener en cuenta que Occidente dará fácilmente por perdidas todas las armas vendidas, como hizo en Siria o Afganistán, donde las armas occidentales también llegaron al mercado negro. No es necesario exagerar la preocupación de EE.UU. sobre este asunto: a Washington sólo le preocupa que algunas armas realmente valiosas puedan caer en manos de la Federación Rusa. De ahí el control sobre las acciones de los militares ucranianos en el contexto del uso de determinadas armas y equipos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Dos civiles muertos y cuatro heridos en un bombardeo de la estación de autobuses de Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jul 2022)

no entiendo que a la gente le cueste entender que de la misma manera que Rusia envía misiles a Ucrania y los países europeos envía misiles para matar a chavales rusos....

el coronavirus puede ser un arma de guerra !! 

el hecho de que este planteamiento nunca se haga hace sospechosos a nuestros propios gobernantes


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Es que tal y como se hacen ahora mismo las operaciones no hay lugar a defensa elástica ... estan yendo pueblo por pueblo, lo toman, lo fortifican y al siguiente ...No hay grandes penetraciones ... Lo más cercano a una ruptura del frente fue la captura de Popasna que acabo desembocando en la toma de Severodonetsk pero se hizo a paso de tortuga y creo que eso ya no va a cambiar ... Los rusos estan haciendo las cosas Sirian style, pueblo a pueblo, ablandando las defensas, cae un pueblo clave, un pequeño aceleron y luego otra vez a ablandar las nuevas defensas.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva
> 
> Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales



No me parece que sea lo que estan haciendo ... Simplemente se retiran cuando ya no pueden mantener sus posiciones y eso es algo muy distinto. Vale que no es una huida pero no es son retiradas planificadas de antemano para ir desgastando al enemigo, se producen cuando ya no pueden aguantar la posición.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

Que el Deutschbank haya sugerido seriamente que los alemanes quemen carbón
y madera este invierno, ya nos está indicando el desastre en el que se han metido.

Para aquellos que vivan en chaletes o caseríos, ni tan mal; podría ser posible...
pero a la inmensa mayoría (los urbanitas de zulo) no les veo en plan calorro fogatero
con una hoguera de leña en su sala de estar... 
Además, a los propietarios no les podría gustar demasiado. 
Y de conseguir la leña, el carbón y su transporte, ni hablamos.


----------



## delhierro (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles.



Aquí si hay algun hdp seran los que se pasan la vida jaleando a los anglos, que son los que empiezan todos las guerras.

Vais a perder, como teneis poca costumbre vais a rebuznar mucho, pero os va a dar igual. 

Y los rusos no han podido ser, porque todo el mundo sabe que hace meses que no tienen misiles, que los drones turcos mataron a todos sus generales, y que 4 lanzacohetes yanquis destruyeron anoche todos los suministros. 




rejon dijo:


> A más polvorines reventados con HIMARS más cerca estará Ucrania de la victoria.



No se pero nunca he visto al bando vencedor perder todas las semanas una linea de defensa. Cosas de las victorias del twitter, supongo.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas siguen rompiendo las defensas de las AFU a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Artemivsk
Una breve actualización de los últimos acontecimientos en el frente:
▪La mayor parte de Seversk ya está bajo control de los aliados
▪ El 6º regimiento del LNR ha tomado Stryapovka
▪ Combates en las afueras del noreste de Soledar
▪ Yakovlevka está siendo asaltada

Se espera que los combatientes de las AFU intenten mantener esta línea defensiva durante algún tiempo, pero la falta de defensas maniobrables les presentará la ya conocida opción de muerte, captura o huida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

Me encantan estas pausas que hacen los rusos, hasta pausados siguen cayendo localidades.

Mientras la gran ofensiva de Kherson la siguen divulgando a los 4 vientos.

Aun estoy repasando las paginas de ayer y ya no sé hasta donde habrán avanzado hoy.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Hasta el último ucraniano: Biden dice en una entrevista que "la guerra durará lo que haga falta"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya está.



Bueno , tengo como 1000 ignorados. Hubo momentos en el foro que era imposible hablar de politica local sin recibir insultos. No me gustan los concursos de improperios, así que directamente respondo a los insultos una unica vez y paso al ignore. No recuerdo al forero @Justo Bueno , pero como todo el mundo puede equivocarse, por mi parte sin rencores le he sacado de la cueva.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> No digo que no tenga razón en lo que dicen los subtítulos, pero... ¿seguro que está diciendo eso?
> 
> 
> Edito: ya vi mensajes después:



Pues mi opinión es que hay que decirle HDLGP al q lo ha publicado y que a su vez vaya hacia atrás ese mismo mensaje hasta llegar al que lo falsificó. La misma puta escoria es el q miente en un sentido u otro.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> que pena que no sea tu hijo el que aparece con la pierna amputada y muerto, no se puede ser más miserable



En ese vídeo no he visto a nadie herido: cero. Y tú te vas directo al ignore, por colaborador con el terrorismo OTAN, además de gilipollas integral.


----------



## delhierro (14 Jul 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los rusos son unos criminales y quienes les apoyan unos hijos de puta, que nadie lo dude, solo saben asesinar civiles



A ver pedazo de mierda, ¿ no puedes opinar sin insultar a los que no comparten tu bando ?

Todos los dias hay bombardos contra los civiles en ucrania, desde el 2014, solo que eran ciudadanos prorrusos. Ahora siguen pero ya no son ucranianos, y no te he visto quejarse.

En Kiev cuando destruyeron un centro comercial , hubo los mismos insultos. Cuando se demostro con videos que alli guardaban tornados, ni siquiera rectificasteis. Lo mismo con las "casas" del otro dia, que eran una acuartelamiento como se vio despues.

Ademas eres un mentiroso. No son casas civiles. Es algun tipo de cuartel, ademas hay hasta una escultura de un avión de combate en la puerta.





Aqui se ve claro lo que era antes del impacto. Eso no son casas, no quiere decir que no haya alguna victima entre los viandantes.


----------



## Bishop (14 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pues mi opinión es que hay que decirle HDLGP al q lo ha publicado y que a su vez vaya hacia atrás ese mismo mensaje hasta llegar al que lo falsificó. La misma puta escoria es el q miente en un sentido u otro.



Tiene pinta de que, en origen, sea propaganda negra.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Jul 2022)

Pagina rusa: 
Interesante plan de movilización voluntaria con incentivos económicos y sociales.
También explicaría la introducción del T 62 que es facil de entrenar para la tripulación. Las primeras tropas estarían listas en agosto.
Habla de que esto duplicaría los efectivos en Ukrania

*Rusia introduce batallones de voluntarios en la batalla por Ucrania por primera vez*
*¿Qué tenía en mente Putin cuando insinuó que recién estábamos iniciando una operación especial en el país vecino?*

sergey ischenko


En resumen: a principios de junio, el Ministerio de Defensa y las regiones de todo el vasto país recibieron instrucciones, con la ayuda de las autoridades locales, para comenzar de inmediato la creación, entrenamiento y armamento de decenas de batallones de voluntarios. Para tal trabajo, Moscú ha asignado recursos materiales y financieros simplemente gigantescos. En los anuncios completamente oficiales para la captación de voluntarios, publicados en las páginas web de las administraciones locales, destacan por su atractivo las siguientes condiciones generales para todas las regiones:

- Se invita a los batallones a los ciudadanos de 20 a 50 años (y hasta 60 para ciertas especialidades militares) que estén en buena forma por razones de salud. La duración del contrato es de seis meses con posibilidad de prórroga. Al mismo tiempo, la experiencia en el servicio militar es bienvenida, pero no obligatoria;

- al finalizar el contrato, cada voluntario recibe inmediatamente 200 mil rublos de una recompensa monetaria única;

- la asignación monetaria será de 220 mil a 350 mil rublos por mes;

- se proporciona un paquete social completo, incluidos los miembros de la familia, pagos de seguros adicionales - seguro de vida y de salud, admisión fuera de competición a una universidad y tratamiento de spa. Además, los miembros del batallón recibirán el estatus de veterano de combate.


No tengo ninguna duda: dado el nivel actual de apoyo público en Rusia a la operación especial en Ucrania, muchos están dispuestos a tomar las armas por razones puramente patrióticas. Sin embargo, con toda honestidad, las condiciones materiales propuestas por el Ministerio de Defensa ciertamente juegan un papel importante en el hecho de que en varios lugares las colas de aquellos que deseaban unirse a las filas se alinearon de inmediato.

En este caso, todo es puramente oficial. Cada voluntario, a través de la oficina de alistamiento militar, concluye un contrato completamente legal con el departamento de defensa de la Federación Rusa y se convierte en militar durante al menos seis meses. Con todas las consecuencias legales y de otra índole que se deriven de este hecho.

Pero, ¿por qué no tuvimos éxito con el reclutamiento urgente de militares contratados en los meses que han pasado desde el 24 de febrero, y ahora la iniciativa popular en esta dirección simplemente ha comenzado a crecer? Solo compare: el nivel promedio de pago para un profesional militar ordinario en nuestro ejército hoy en día es de alrededor de 62 mil rublos. En batallones de voluntarios, resulta de tres a cinco veces más. No disimulemos: este es un serio argumento mundano.

Como resultado, digamos, la región de Nizhny Novgorod, donde el salario promedio en abril de este año fue de 44,097 rublos, hoy, a un ritmo sorprendentemente rápido , está formando un batallón de tanques voluntarios que lleva el nombre de *Kuzma Minin* para el Ministerio de Defensa . Al mismo tiempo, es probable que el batallón reciba tanques viejos pero confiables del tipo T-62, retirados del almacenamiento, de los cuales tenemos miles.

¿Por qué son así? El caso es que los "sesenta y dos" no requieren una tripulación altamente calificada. Es más fácil entrenar reclutas para luchar en dichos vehículos que no tienen absolutamente ninguna experiencia en operaciones de combate o al menos entrenamiento de combate en tales máquinas. Además, el T-62 es más fácil y rápido de restaurar en el campo después de sufrir daños durante la marcha o la batalla.

Pero en cualquier caso, uno de estos días el batallón de tanques que lleva el nombre de Kuzma Minin ya estará en uno de los campos de entrenamiento militar. Lo más probable es que sea en Mulino, donde se encuentra uno de los centros de entrenamiento más grandes y avanzados de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Rusia.

Pero el campo de entrenamiento de Totsky en la región de Oremburgo ya está aceptando el batallón voluntario de fusileros motorizados "Yaik", que se acaba de formar en esta región, ha recibido armas y ha comenzado la coordinación de combate.

El 9 de julio, en el territorio de la Escuela de Tanques de Kazan , el batallón de voluntarios "Alga" creado por Tatarstán se dirigió al entrenamiento de combate antes de partir hacia la zona de operaciones especiales. Desde allí, también vendrá el segundo batallón de voluntarios de este tipo, Temir.

Los medios locales informan de la formación de dos batallones de voluntarios, "Parma" y "Hammer", en la región de Perm. En Bashkiria , se está completando la creación de un batallón de fusileros motorizados que lleva el nombre de *Minigali Shaimuratov* . El batallón de voluntarios "Vyatka" va al frente en Kirov.

En el Territorio de Primorsky, comenzaron a formar un batallón de voluntarios "Tigre" para participar en una operación especial en Ucrania sobre la base de una brigada marina. Así lo anunció el gobierno de la región en Telegram. “Hay un mes de entrenamiento táctico y de fuego por delante. Algunos de los voluntarios tienen experiencia en combate y la comparten con sus camaradas. El principio principal de la formación es que el batallón consistirá solo de compatriotas e irá en apoyo de nuestra Brigada de Infantería de Marina de la Guardia 155 de Primorsky ”, dice el mensaje.
Si tratamos de resumir algún resultado intermedio: Rusia, cuyo recurso de movilización total, según las estimaciones de la publicación estadounidense 19 Forty Five, es la impresionante cantidad de 20 millones de personas en cualquier medida, en realidad está comenzando, como dicen las palabras de Putin, a tomar Ucrania en serio. Probablemente, a más tardar en agosto, la mayoría de los batallones de voluntarios recién creados, que han recibido entrenamiento y coordinación de combate en nuestros campos de tiro, ya entrarán en batalla. Al aumentar, por lo tanto, el número total de grupos rusos en Ucrania al menos una vez y media.


----------



## LIRDISM (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas aliadas siguen rompiendo las defensas de las AFU a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Artemivsk
> Una breve actualización de los últimos acontecimientos en el frente:
> ▪La mayor parte de Seversk ya está bajo control de los aliados
> ▪ El 6º regimiento del LNR ha tomado Stryapovka
> ...



Está claro que el frente ucraniano está destrozado. Los rusos a medio gas, en plena rotación de tropas y con los chechenos de vacaciones son capaces de tomar una ciudad que se suponía reforzada. Los puntos fuertes en esa zona eran Zolote-Hirsche, Popasna, Severodonetsk-Lysichansk, Avdeka, Marinka que ha costado un huevo tomarlas porque llevaban años siendo reforzadas y si caen éstas , el resto de puntos fuertes a reforzar jamás serán tan reforzadas como éstas , con el plus que los rusos están aprendiendo a combatir, que usan artillería en masa más que antes y que los chechenos se están convirtiendo en especialistas en ciudad, y ahora vendrán drones en masa de las fábricas rusas. El Donbass va a caer rápido en la próxima gran ofensiva, están acumulando material para eso, el único problema es que los rusos ya no pueden concentrar el numero de tropas que concentraron en Severodonetsk porque el frente se hace más grande ahora y necesitan tiempo para recolocarse a cada vez.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jul 2022)

Siendo Pedrito esto se traducirá en más y más millones a costa de todos los Españoles (No me extraña que no paren de inventarse impuestos nuevos con los que sangrar a toda la ciudadania) ¿Este hombre no se da cuenta de que a muchas familias les cuesta llegar a final de mes? Y por supuesto traer más inmigrantes (Que parece que en Polonia comienzan a estar algo hartos de acogerlos, asíque le endosarán una parte a España) que a 400e por familia, más 100e por niño de cada familia, más aquellas familias a las que se les pongan pisos de protección oficial....cuando ya estás completamente endeudado como país, las cuentas no salen sin inventar nuevos impuestos (Solo en el tema automovilistico ya se habla de mas zonas Bte, que toda la ciudad pase a ser de aparcamiento de pago, pago por circular por determinadas autovias, etc etc)

*Sánchez copresidirá en Polonia una cumbre bilateral marcada por Ucrania*
El jefe del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, presidirá el próximo 27 de julio en Polonia junto al primer ministro de este país, Mateusz Morawiecki, la XIV cumbre bilateral, *que estará marcada por la solidaridad con Ucrania *y la forma de *hacer frente a las consecuencias económicas y sociales* de la invasión rusa.

Los dos países mantienen cumbres de este tipo de forma periódica como muestra de la relevancia que sus gobiernos otorgan a las relaciones bilaterales, y la última se celebró en mayo del año pasado en Alcalá de Henares (Madrid).

En esa reunión, los dos jefes de Gobierno *acercaron posiciones ante el problema migratorio de la Unión Europea y defendieron más fondos comunitarios* tanto para la vecindad sur como para la este.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Lo admiten hasta los ukro-nazis. Han sacado un video diciendo que su línea de defensa definitiva será Sloviansk-kramatorsk, que dejarán la ciudad destruida al 90% y usarán civiles de escudos humanos.
> 
> https ://t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/501
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Es un tema de geometría, siempre en las ciudades son una línea de defensa solo que poco a poco se convierte en una circunferencia. Pero siempre son una línea, eso es verdad.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, es irónico ver a EEUU quejarse de una inflación exageradamente alta.....que ellos mismos han provocado al querer interferir en una guerra en que no pintaban nada para poder debilitar económicamente a Rusia y a la UE.

*Yellen: "La máxima prioridad ahora debe ser reducir la inflación"*
La secretaria del Tesoro de EEUU, Janet Yellen, ha subrayado este jueves que "la máxima prioridad ahora debe ser reducir la inflación", que ha definido como "inaceptablemente alta", después de que se situara en junio en el 9,1%, una tasa no vista en EEUU desde 1981.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania resolvió el problema de reparar todas las turbinas para Nord Stream*
> Hoy, 10:37
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo q los anglos han estado callados. A ver si las envían defectuosamente reparadas. Seguro q lo han pensado.


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ojo q los anglos han estado callados. A ver si las envían defectuosamente reparadas. Seguro q lo han pensado.



Eso tiene dos soluciones, llevar a Alemania a 1800 y que mueran de frío por millones, o abrir Nordstream 2


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, es irónico ver a EEUU quejarse de una inflación exageradamente alta.....que ellos mismos han provocado al querer interferir en una guerra en que no pintaban nada para poder debilitar económicamente a Rusia y a la UE.
> 
> *Yellen: "La máxima prioridad ahora debe ser reducir la inflación"*
> La secretaria del Tesoro de EEUU, Janet Yellen, ha subrayado este jueves que "la máxima prioridad ahora debe ser reducir la inflación", que ha definido como "inaceptablemente alta", después de que se situara en junio en el 9,1%, una tasa no vista en EEUU desde 1981.



Que hipócritas son. La inflación para el gobierno americano es una bendición. Lo contrario para la poblacion.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

⚡Resumen de los últimos cambios en el frente:
- La mayor parte de Seversk ya está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas
- El 6º regimiento de la NM LPR ocupó Stryapovka
- Hay combates en las afueras del noreste de Soledar
- Se está asaltando Yakovlevka.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

Un tanque destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se había tratado de ocultar en el arco de un edificio residencial. Severodonetsk.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado estadounidense MQ-9 Reaper se estrelló en Rumanía.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Letonia carece desesperadamente de fondos para seguir acogiendo a los refugiados de Ucrania
> 
> Muchas ciudades letonas, incluida la capital, Riga, dejarán de acoger a refugiados ucranianos. El programa estatal de apoyo a estas personas carece de fondos y las autoridades locales han declarado que ya no tienen dinero para alojarlas.
> 
> ...



La inflacion no perdona !!!.


----------



## HDR (14 Jul 2022)

El enorme complejo de inferioridad del tonto españolito medio, comúnmente europánfilo, peperosociata, etc., le lleva a ver a la gente del resto de Europa como si fueran dioses infalibles. Los alemanes, franceses, holandeses, daneses... Son seres perfectos. No se pueden equivocar. Nunca hacen nada mal, nos superan en todo. El españolito se genuflexiona ante ellos.

En consecuencia, la economía española está fundamentada desde hace 60 años, e incluso más, en el mamoneo puro y duro, en que vengan cuatro ingleses borrachos a mear y en que los alemanes nos regalen papel impreso _ad aeternum_ con el que mantener nuestras gangrenas sin crear nada que pueda suponerles una competencia. Es decir, está basada en vivir a rebufo de las economías de los seres superiores. Nada más que eso. Dicen que Rusia es una gigantesca gasolinera; España es un gigantesco nini. @eL PERRO 

Ahora, llega la debacle... Resulta que los europeos no son tan listos ni tan superiores, y se van a estampar porque le han tocado los cojones a quien no debían.

Alemania, Francia, Holanda, Dinamarca, dicen que para este invierno esperan una importante recesión en sus economías infalibles y perfectas. España, con lo suyo y siendo tan dependiente de ellos, se enfrenta a un apocalipsis.


----------



## niraj (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.



Puede descargar la foto, y luego añadirla mediante el icono de "insertar foto". Así no hace falta editar la foto


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Emmanuel Macron donne sa feuille de route aux armées
> 
> 
> Relance du service national universel, retrait du Mali, nouvelle loi de programmation militaire : le président de la République a présenté à la communauté militaire mercredi soir ses priorités pour les mois à venir.
> ...



SNU: service national universel --> servicio militar obligatorio, me veo cobijando franceses y viceversa.


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si tratamos de resumir algún resultado intermedio: Rusia, cuyo recurso de movilización total, según las estimaciones de la publicación estadounidense 19 Forty Five, es la impresionante cantidad de 20 millones de personas en cualquier medida, en realidad está comenzando, como dicen las palabras de Putin, a tomar Ucrania en serio. Probablemente, a más tardar en agosto, la mayoría de los batallones de voluntarios recién creados, que han recibido entrenamiento y coordinación de combate en nuestros campos de tiro, ya entrarán en batalla. Al aumentar, por lo tanto, el número total de grupos rusos en Ucrania al menos una vez y media.



Los rusos hacen lo mismo que estan haciendo los ucranianos, pero con una gran diferencia, los rusos son todos voluntarios, crear nuevos batallones, divisiones, cuerpos de ejercito, en septiembre veremos incrementarse el reparto de leña en Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Draghi es el siguiente

El M5E abandona a Mario Draghi y abre una crisis de Gobierno en Italia


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Yo lo llamaría una defensa elástica, ir desgastando tanto como sea posible la avanzadilla rusa haciendo perder tanto como sea posible las unidades acorazadas.
> 
> Ir cediendo terreno e ir desgastando, *mientras concentrar ataques en la zona de Kherson donde pueden crear una bolsa de 20 BTG *y simplificar el frente con el Dinieper como defensa natural.
> 
> ...




Eso lo viste en el bunker de Hitler en Marzo de 1945, ¿verdad?
Estaría bueno entonces que comentes que tras esas maniobras, sigue una entrada relámpago desde Crimea, para rodear Moscú desde el Sur y ocuparlo a continuación.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

A instancias de nuestro entusiasta lector Daniel, hemos comprobado lo que los satélites occidentales estaban fotografiando en Ucrania en primer lugar.

Bueno, sí, es difícil llamarlo trabajo rutinario. Los cuatro satélites de Digital Globe (GeoEye-1 y WorldView-1 -2 -3) han estado ocupados últimamente tomando imágenes de la primera línea y de varios objetos en la retaguardia. La captura de pantalla superior son las imágenes disponibles públicamente del 1 de junio al 14 de julio de 2022.

A modo de comparación, la captura de pantalla inferior muestra las imágenes nadir planificadas del GaoFen-2 de China durante el mismo período.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Las cifras de bajas en combate de Ucrania son un "secreto de Estado", ha declarado la viceministra de Defensa ucraniana, Anna Malyar.

"Las cifras de víctimas son un secreto de Estado durante la ley marcial. Se debe a la conveniencia militar y al hecho de que el enemigo no debe conocer estas cifras y utilizarlas para sus propias capacidades", dijo.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha señalado repetidamente en las noticias el alto nivel de pérdidas de las AFU, que, según la parte rusa, el mando ucraniano intenta presentar como pérdidas por deserción o desaparición por razones desconocidas.

El Daily Mail señaló anteriormente que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas estaban perdiendo hasta 20.000 hombres al mes, por lo que los comités militares locales recurrieron a "métodos radicales" de reclutamiento.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Von Manstein la primera vez que aplicó la "defensa elástica" fué en Febrero-Marzo del 43 en la Tercera Batalla de Jarkov donde se terminó de frenar la explotación del éxito que estaba llevando a cabo el ejército soviético posterior a la Operación Urano ...., pero ésto cualquier aficionado a la historia militar debería saberlo porque es de primero del curso Estratega-Cuñao de Barra de Bar .
> 
> Y Manstein tampoco inventó nada, lo que hizo fué adaptar al siglo XX tácticas muy antiguas como la línea elástica de Aníbal en Cannas, el "tornafuye" de los moros y cristianos en la Reconquista o las tácticas de Gengis Khan.



la famosa defensa elástica de manstein no es mas que una retirada estratégica para acortar lineas, usando las tropas para disponer de reservas con las que realizar alguna acción, no siempre defensiva ( el saliente de rzehv se abandonó sin lucha para poder alimentar la batalla de kursk, también por consejo de Manstein )

O sea que no es más que el comprar tiempo y fuerzas pagando con territorios. Un sacrificio estratégico para resolver un problema operacional, que es lo que debieron hacer los ukros en lisichansk.

Por cierto, Manstein jamás fue capaz de recuperar nada del territorio que abandonaba en sus "defensas elasticas".


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

En medio de la escasez de personal, a partir del 12 de junio, el mando de las fuerzas de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzó a reclutar candidatos para puestos de instructor para la formación de las unidades militares de las fuerzas de defensa territorial.

En particular, se están reclutando oficiales instructores para la formación del cuartel general del batallón, los comandantes de compañía, los comandantes de pelotón, la formación de correctores de fuego de artillería, los artilleros aéreos avanzados, la formación especial para unidades de mortero y la formación de operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

También se están reclutando sargentos instructores para la formación de fuego, la formación táctica, la topografía militar, la formación de unidades especiales antitanques, la formación de reconocimiento, la formación de unidades especiales de misiles antiaéreos, la formación de comunicaciones, la formación de ingenieros y la formación de francotiradores.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ¿Podría alguien decirme porque la gente puede poner imagenes y yo no?? Estoy haciendo algo mál?? Siempre me sale el mensaje de que son muy grandes y no llegan a 1 MB.




Hay dos modos de "poner imágenes", una es "copiarla" a tu post, en ese caso hay un límite.
La otra es "linkearla" a tu post y ese caso NO HAY LIMITE.

Si pulsas este ícono:





Se abre una ventana en la que puedes "copiar" la imagen o PONER EL LINK de la misma.
Si pones el link, aparece la imagen.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En medio de la escasez de personal, a partir del 12 de junio, el mando de las fuerzas de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzó a reclutar candidatos para puestos de instructor para la formación de las unidades militares de las fuerzas de defensa territorial.
> 
> En particular, se están reclutando oficiales instructores para la formación del cuartel general del batallón, los comandantes de compañía, los comandantes de pelotón, la formación de correctores de fuego de artillería, los artilleros aéreos avanzados, la formación especial para unidades de mortero y la formación de operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> ...



eso es lo que te cuentan que vas a hacer cuando subes en el autobús que te lleva a la trinchera


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

se sabe algo de la defensa elástica de seversk?
alguna novedad de las cositas chulas?


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi me toca copiarlas a un programa de fotografía, reducirlas, y luego subirlas aquí. En ocasiones permite enlazarlas si no son muy grandes, pero sino, lo que he dicho. Hay un programa llamado XnView que es gratuito y va muy bien.




Sumo a @coscorron a la respuesta:

Cuando quieran subir imágenes PROPIAS (que no están on line y las pueden linkear), las tiene que subir antes a alguno de los sitios que permiten subir imágenes "gratis" (hay varios) y allí se genera un LINK.
Esos sitios suelen permitir imágenes de mayor tamaño. El problema es que al cabo de unos meses las mismas son "borradas", pero, a los efectos de un post en un tema vigente (que en algunos meses ya no se va a leer), es el mejor sistema.

Gastas menos tiempo subiendo tu imagen a un sitio de imagenes, que teniendo que "retocarla" en tu equipo para achicarla de tamaño.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La inflacion no perdona !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122945



no me trago lo de turquía, una inflación de ese calibre no se pué aguantar


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro que había un plan: arruinar Europa. Luego Blackrock y Vanguard comprarán todo a precio de saldo para ser todavía más dueños de nosotros. Les salió bastante bien con la plandemia, pero no tanto como querían. Ahora con la que han montado en Ucrania sí lo van a conseguir del todo. Y de paso reducen notablemente la capacidad europea para compra de insumos chinos y energía rusa, para debilitarlos.
> 
> Y antes de todo esto, se encargaron de llenar nuestras naciones de extranjeros que no tienen ni idea de como son las cosas para disolver el voto en múltiples partidos y que ninguna nación tenga unidad frente a ellos. De paso nos marean con las rencillas étnicas y culturales, igual que nos marearon con la lucha entre pro y anti vacunas. La cuestión es dividir a la sociedad, polarizarla.



Me sangran las manos de aplaudir, grande @Loignorito pienso exactamente igual... y gracias por ayudarme a que me saquen de la nevera esos cuatro foreros.  Un abrazo



Harman dijo:


> Servicio de Peticiones,
> 
> Nuestro colega @Justo Bueno pide humildemente y de rodillas a @clapham5 , @delhierro , @mazuste y @Caronte el barquero que le saquen del “Ignore”.
> Promete portarse bien y no criticarles.
> ...



El cielo te lo tienes ganao hace mucho tiempo, querido "bot". 

Ahora en serio, gracias, tu intervención ha sido fundamental para que LOS CUATRO foreros me saquen del ignore... incluso delhierro!!! Eso ya es prácticamente un milagro, un abrazo jefe.



delhierro dijo:


> Bueno , tengo como 1000 ignorados. Hubo momentos en el foro que era imposible hablar de politica local sin recibir insultos. No me gustan los concursos de improperios, así que directamente respondo a los insultos una unica vez y paso al ignore. No recuerdo al forero @Justo Bueno , pero como todo el mundo puede equivocarse, por mi parte sin rencores le he sacado de la cueva.



Cuando me metiste al ignore... calculo en 2017 o por ahí...... me llamaba "Bookchin777".... me puse ese nombre por Murray Bookchin, el "ecoanarquista" y cuando entré al hilo de Siria, mis simpatías se inclinaban más por los kurdos y sus cositas super-democráticas, influenciadas por este pensador entre otros....... después de seguir el hilo día a día durante meses/años, me di cuenta del percal y entonces pasé a apoyar a la República Árabe Siria. Bueno explico un poco esto, para que veas como el foro puede cambiar el punto de vista de alguien..... me metiste al ignore porque me puse demasiado pesado criticando a Podemos, partido con el que tu estabas ilusionado, o estás o lo que sea. El caso es que te pido disculpas, no recuerdo haberte insultado gravemente, pero seguro que te toqué las pelotas... me alegro de poder leer tus aportaciones otra vez. Sin más, un cordial saludo y nos leemos.


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> se sabe algo de la defensa elástica de seversk?
> alguna novedad de las cositas chulas?



Calla y pon foto de un HIMAR


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Calla y pon foto de un HIMAR



eso pídeselo al pingüi que es el que tiene teleprinter


----------



## Marx lo dijo (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Draghi es el siguiente
> 
> El M5E abandona a Mario Draghi y abre una crisis de Gobierno en Italia



Que rápido va estoooooo. 

No llegamos a Octubre.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Que rápido va estoooooo.
> 
> No llegamos a Octubre.



uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp democracia angloccidental


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La inflacion no perdona !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122945



Grazie Antonio ... O soy yo España siempre esta entre los peores de la clase .. Fijemonos como de los paises de alrededor España se lleva la bota de oro ... Lo mismo con la caida PIB del COVID, lo mismo a la cola de la recuperación, los primeros en paro ... En fin, que es que hay que hacerselo mirar.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Jul 2022)

Cuando uno va por la calle con el abrigo puesto en pleno mediodía del julio manchego es que al menos tiene un problema. Y si a esto le añadimos un caminar como de pueblerino en la Quinta Avenida de Nueva York ya tenemos dos a simple vista.

Los coches paraban a fin de que cruzara el paso de cebra. Desde el ventanal del bar podía ver los alucinados caretos de sus ocupantes. Loren, el protagonista de esta historia, una vez alcanzada la mediana hacía señas con el brazo a modo de guardia de tráfico para que los coches que bajaban por ese lado siguieran su trayecto. Necesitaba recuperar el resuello. Después hacía otro esfuerzo y llegaba a la acera de nuestro bar, quedándose un ratito en la puerta antes de decidirse a entrar.

Mano derecha durante muchos años de un conocido hostelero del pueblo era una especie de hombre para todo que lo mismo arreglaba pequeñas averías de los diferentes locales, que los pintaba o cualquier cosa que se terciara. Ejercía también como de controlador para que las cosas no se salieran de madre, aunque de ningún modo pueda decirse que fuera un tío fuerte ni nada de eso. Pero conocía el ambiente, llevaba toda la vida en él, y eso es un gran punto en el negocio. Hombre tranquilo, de parsimoniosas formas, nunca le vi borracho. Ni sobrio. Era de esa clase de alcohólicos que una vez alcanzado tal estado parece ser el suyo natural. En ningún momento, en ningún sitio le vi perder los papeles. Es más, en alguna ocasión logró que yo no acabara por perder los míos. Pero todo esto cambió de unos pocos meses a esta parte. No su carácter, eso no, sino su actividad: se le veía cada vez más deteriorado en lo físico aunque también la parte mental sufría un considerable aumento del típico despiste alcohólico. Cada día que pasaba era más difícil mantener una conversación con él; le costaba un mundo fijar la atención y en muchas ocasiones saltaba por cerros que no venían a cuento para enseguida dirigirse a la tragaperras junto a su inseparable copa de anís con hielo.

El pasado viernes llegó a eso de la una y media. Lo hizo con el abrigo que llevó durante estas últimas semanas, pidió su copa, hablamos algo sin sentido alguno y se fue a la tragaperras. Desde mi esquina de la barra le echaba un ojo de cuando en cuando. No estaba seguro de que estuviera jugando. Y si lo hacía se lo tomaba con mucha calma. Entre jugada y jugada hablaba con ella, le musitaba cosas que nadie que no lo estuviese mirando podría oír.

Eran casi las tres y media cuando empecé a bajar persianas, apagar luces y bajar el volumen de la música.

- ¿Cierras ahora, Kufisto? -preguntó.
- Sí, Loren.
- ¿Y a qué hora abres?
- A las seis media.

Las mismas preguntas y respuestas de estos últimos días.

Se vino a la barra, se fue la última pareja que quedaba en el salón, eché la llave, me serví una cerveza, encendí un cigarrillo, saqué el cenicero y le dije que podía fumar si quería.

- Estoy hecho caldo -dijo encendiendo uno de sus puritos- Tengo la pierna destrozada.
- ¿Pero qué te ha pasado?
- Me caí.
- ¿Te caíste? ¿Donde?
- En una obra. En Madrid.
- No jodas.
- Sí. De un décimo piso.
- ¿Que te caíste de un décimo piso y sigues vivo?
- Me agarré de ...cuando llegaba al segundo.
- Me cago en la hostia puta. Para haberte matao.
- Ya es la tercera vez.
- ¿La tercera vez de qué?
- La tercera vez que estoy a punto de matarme.

Entonces, erráticamente, me contó las otras dos.

- La madre que te parió, Loren. Eres inmortal.

El domingo se repitió la misma escena, sólo que peor. A su sempiterno anís, ya con la botella en mis manos, esta vez le sucedió un tinto de verano que me dejó estupefacto. Mis miradas esquineras hacia donde él estaba jugando se cruzaron en algún momento con la suya, la boca abierta. Era como si no me viera, o eso es lo que sentí. Era como si él estuviese viendo otra cosa.

Poco antes del cambio de turno salió a la terraza apenas sombreada desde hacía una hora. El calor era insoportable y ahí estaba él, sentado con el abrigo, las gafas de sol puestas, su segundo tinto casi entero, la tez más cenicienta que nunca. Le había dicho que comiera algo, cualquier una cosa, una pulga de chorizo o algo del arroz que había sobrado del aperitivo, a lo que respondió que no le entraba nada y que su hermano mayor con el que convivía en la cercana casa familiar había comprado una caja de langostinos y quizá comería un par de ellos cuando llegara a casa.

- Bueno, Loren, me voy -dije.
- Yo también me voy a ir pronto. Pero se me hace tan largo el camino hasta casa...
- Ya...Adiós, Loren.
- Adiós, Kufisto.

Abrí la puerta del coche.

- Oye, Loren, ¿te acerco?
- No, no...No te preocupes. Ya me voy yo luego. Poco a poco.
- Bueno, adiós.
- Adiós, Kufisto.


Esta mañana, a eso de las nueve y media, llegó uno de mis hermanos para el habitual cambio de turno en los días de diario.

- ¿Te has enterado de quien se ha muerto?
- ¿Quien?
- Loren.
- ¿Qué Loren? -respondí estúpidamente. Conozco a varios, sí, pero sólo podía ser ese Loren.
- ¡Pues Loren, quien va a ser!
- ¿El borr...? -no terminé de decirlo avergonzado por el calificativo.
- Sí, Loren.
- Joder...Estaba fatal. Me dijo que se cayó de un andamio desde un décimo piso...
- ¡Qué se va a caer de un andamio!

Qué tonto soy. Me lo creo todo.


Loren soñó que se caía desde un décimo piso y en el último momento agarraba algo que le había salvado de la muerte. Y se lo creyó. Yo también.


Regresé al bar a la una. Enseguida, yo que soy tan despistado, mientras dejaba las llaves sobre el mueble expositor, me di cuenta de que allí había algo raro.


Alcé la vista.


En el botellero central, en la bandeja superior, ahí donde se exhiben nuestros licores más caros, esos sólo al alcance de los bolsillos más pudientes, en posición central y un paso al frente de todos ellos señoreaba una botella sin abrir de su marca de anís.


Descansa en paz, amigo.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> la famosa defensa elástica de manstein no es mas que una retirada estratégica para acortar lineas, usando las tropas para disponer de reservas con las que realizar alguna acción, no siempre defensiva ( el saliente de rzehv se abandonó sin lucha para poder alimentar la batalla de kursk, también por consejo de Manstein )
> 
> O sea que no es más que el comprar tiempo y fuerzas pagando con territorios. Un sacrificio estratégico para resolver un problema operacional, que es lo que debieron hacer los ukros en lisichansk.
> 
> Por cierto, Manstein jamás fue capaz de recuperar nada del territorio que abandonaba en sus "defensas elasticas".



Una vez si, en la tercera batalla de Kharkov ...


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La esencia de la mayoría de los productos financieros del mundo islámico es reemplazar los préstamos con inversiones y riesgos compartidos alternativos.



De cómo el Islam nos va a terminar enseñando a tener una economía "humana" y no especulativa y predadora !!  

*NOTA*: No copio el post completo, pero al que le interese lo puede leer en el post original de Caronte.


----------



## pemebe (14 Jul 2022)

*El presidente serbio Vucic: "Sé lo que nos espera. En cuanto Vladimir Putin tome Seversk, Bakhmut, Soledar y luego la zona de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Avdeevka, presentará una propuesta. Si no la aceptan, y ellos (Occidente) no tienen intención de hacerlo, se desatará el infierno"*


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Eso lo viste en el bunker de Hitler en Marzo de 1945, ¿verdad?
> Estaría bueno entonces que comentes que tras esas maniobras, sigue una entrada relámpago desde Crimea, para rodear Moscú desde el Sur y ocuparlo a continuación.



Tienes algu tipo de retraso o es que eres así de natural?


----------



## ZARGON (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A instancias de nuestro entusiasta lector Daniel, hemos comprobado lo que los satélites occidentales estaban fotografiando en Ucrania en primer lugar.
> 
> Bueno, sí, es difícil llamarlo trabajo rutinario. Los cuatro satélites de Digital Globe (GeoEye-1 y WorldView-1 -2 -3) han estado ocupados últimamente tomando imágenes de la primera línea y de varios objetos en la retaguardia. La captura de pantalla superior son las imágenes disponibles públicamente del 1 de junio al 14 de julio de 2022.
> 
> ...



Hablando de satelites: S 550. Preparandose para derribarlos...
Prueba de preparación del sistema S-550 de Rusia, apodado el asesino de los satélites


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Una vez si, en la tercera batalla de Kharkov ...



recuperó jarkov, que fue abandonada por los rusos un par de dias (creo que fueron dos) después de tomarla pero no recuperó los miles de km2 en rostov y alrededores que se abandonaron para montar el "contragolpe de zurda". Simplemente se detuvo laexplotación rusa como dicen arriba, ni siquiera hubo embolsamiento enemigo en este caso. 

Otro ejemplo interesante es la campaña de italia, que es otro caso de defensa elástica. Precisamente la elasticidad de este tipo de defensa es que vas adaptando tu linea a los avances del enemigo, sin intentar recuperar posiciones que se van perdiendo.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

La operación especial en Ucrania. Situación a 14 de julio, según RIA Novosti









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Un depósito de municiones del ejército ucraniano destruido por la aviación rusa en algún lugar del este.

Curiosamente, los medios de comunicación occidentales lo describen como la destrucción de un hangar de almacenamiento de trigo. Al parecer, la audiencia de esta desinformación mediática no puede distinguir entre las cajas de almacenamiento de munición y el trigo. Pues sí.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El presidente serbio Vucic: "Sé lo que nos espera. En cuanto Vladimir Putin tome Seversk, Bakhmut, Soledar y luego la zona de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Avdeevka, presentará una propuesta. Si no la aceptan, y ellos (Occidente) no tienen intención de hacerlo, se desatará el infierno"*



No se refiere a infirno militar.

Se refiere a que se cortará el gas a europa por completo


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Muy mala idea. Los moros no cobran intereses pero te obligan a darles, en compensación, una participación en tus beneficios o en el capital social. No te los quitas de encima nunca. Son como sus primos, los usureros, pero te hacen creer que no.




Si bien puedes "disfrazar" una operación financiera predadora bajo el ropaje del crédito islámico, lo cierto es que *bien usado NO ES ASI.*

En nuestro sistema el banco te da dinero, te hipoteca el piso y no tiene casi riesgos (pagas tú con TODO lo que tienes).

En la "hipoteca islámica" el banco COMPRA el piso y tu pagas un "alquiler" hasta que has cancelado el importe. En la práctica en ambos casos vives en el piso y lo pagas, pero los problemas y riesgos los corre el "Banco Islámico" y en Occidente los tienes tú.

Pide dinero para poner un negocio, tienes que dar garantías, si el negocio sale mal... pierdes tú (en Occidente)
En la Banca Islámica si el negocio sale mal, PIERDEN AMBOS (porque el Banco no recupera el crédito).

Es un modo muy eficiente de evitar la especulación financiera y la usura de buitres con la que estamos acostumbrados a convivir.

¿Por qué te crees que nos "regalan" tarjetas de crédito? ¿Por qué te crees que al Banco no le importa si vas a usar el dinero bien o mal siempre que pongas garantías?

En la Banca Islámica es diferente porque *el que presta ES RESPONSABLE del uso del dinero porque CORRE LOS RIESGOS.*

En lo personal cada día me gusta más el modelo.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Aquí si hay algun hdp seran los que se pasan la vida jaleando a los anglos, que son los que empiezan todos las guerras.
> 
> Vais a perder, como teneis poca costumbre vais a rebuznar mucho, pero os va a dar igual.
> 
> ...



Ya q has sacado a uno se la cueva...anda mete a Rejón por favor...


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Las tropas rusas han liberado Kamianka, ¿un paso más hacia Avdiivka?

Hoy, el cuartel general de defensa de la DNR informó que nuestras tropas han liberado la aldea de Kamenka en el distrito de Yasynuvata. Se encuentra no muy lejos de Avdeevka, desde donde se bombardean ferozmente los barrios civiles de Donetsk. Especialmente para Readovka, el experto militar Boris Rozhin comentó esto y explicó lo que significa Kamianka y su captura para nosotros y para la guarnición de Avdeevka, así como el desarrollo de los acontecimientos en este lugar en un futuro próximo.

"Kamianka, en su forma actual, es un pueblo en ruinas, en cuya zona se instaló un bastión de las AFU para cubrir Avdeevka desde el noreste. También es importante para ampliar el control sobre la carretera Avdyivka-Kostyantynivka", dijo Rozhin.

Según el experto, la captura de Kamenka en sí misma no garantiza ningún avance rápido en Avdeevka, sino que puede interpretarse como un éxito táctico. El problema fundamental de la captura de Avdeevka ahora no se resuelve con la captura de Kamenka, pero la perspectiva de resolver este problema no será superflua, añadió Rozhin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha firmado una ley que exime a todos los ciudadanos de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk que vivan en ellas o que se hayan trasladado previamente a Rusia de pagar las tasas estatales para solicitar la ciudadanía rusa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me sangran las manos de aplaudir, grande @Loignorito pienso exactamente igual... y gracias por ayudarme a que me saquen de la nevera esos cuatro foreros.  Un abrazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el otro nick si me suenas del hilo Sirio, ¿puede ser que fueras tú el que recopilaste varias fuentes de información y la pusieras en una especie de "recopilatorio"?

Yo también creo que le tocarías los huevos con podemos... seguramente te ignoró por eso.

Hablando de kurdos... ¿¿alguien sabe su postura y/o declaraciones en el tema ukro??


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No me parece que sea lo que estan haciendo ... Simplemente se retiran cuando ya no pueden mantener sus posiciones y eso es algo muy distinto. Vale que no es una huida pero no es son retiradas planificadas de antemano para ir desgastando al enemigo, se producen cuando ya no pueden aguantar la posición.



Yo me hubiera replegado a los pocos días a una posición más ventajosa enlugar de ir perdiendo equipo y hombres en esas posiciones.

Después de 140 días han resistido mucho más de lo esperado, si que era una zona muy fortificada. 

Pero obedece a un plan y los gráficos de perdidas materiales a mi me dicen que tienen su estrategia de ir desgastando los blindados hasta que el otro no tenga capacidad ofensiva. Los rusos han sobrepasado el 30% de carros de combate hace unos días y siguen perdiendo 4-6 unidades al día. Solo recordar que rusia tenia una capacidad de producir 100 tanques al año.

En Kherson ayer se vio una columna de camiones con pequeños bunkers prefabricados, por lo que esa zona la pasan a la defensiva


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El conflicto en Ucrania ha repercutido en el aumento de los precios de la energía. Rusia utiliza la energía como arma: el presidente francés

"Los precios de la energía subieron antes de que empezaran los combates. Seamos colectivamente honestos porque hubo una recuperación económica muy fuerte en todo el mundo. Y luego subieron por la situación en Ucrania y porque Rusia está utilizando la energía como arma", dijo Macron.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva
> 
> Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales



No es así. El general von Manstein basaba su estrategia en una defensa móvil para evitar un desplome de todas las líneas del frente del este e incluso le permitió una contraofensiva y recuperar Jarkov durante unos meses pero era consciente que con sus recursos no podía ir más allá, solo retrasar lo inevitable.
El tipo sabía que desde la caída del VI de Paulus la guerra estaba perdida, y su defensa móvil permitía a los cuerpos de su ejército tener el tiempo suficiente para retirarse y evitar ser embolsados por el ejército soviético, comprimiendo las líneas de frente. Por cierto, los rusos siguen utilizando la misma técnica de embolsar al enemigo, curioso.
Con estas decisiones minimizaba las pérdidas y, por cierto, desobedeciendo a Hitler que le pedía una y otra vez que contraatacase. Tuvo la suerte de contar con unos subordinados que le obedecían a él y no a los pirados de las SS, además del equipamiento de blindados alemanes que, aunque en número muy inferior, técnicamente eran superiores a los rusos.


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si bien puedes "disfrazar" una operación financiera predadora bajo el ropaje del crédito islámico, lo cierto es que *bien usado NO ES ASI.*
> 
> En nuestro sistema el banco te da dinero, te hipoteca el piso y no tiene casi riesgos (pagas tú con TODO lo que tienes).
> 
> ...



Hay que decir que la banca islámica se fundamenta (fundamentaba) en referencias de valor sólidas como eran los metales preciosos.

Al llegar la papelería fiat, y todo su abanico de divisas, la impresora, y las manipulaciones del precio del dinero... como que ha quedado fuera de juego.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El conflicto en Ucrania ha repercutido en el aumento de los precios de la energía. Rusia utiliza la energía como arma: el presidente francés
> 
> "Los precios de la energía subieron antes de que empezaran los combates. Seamos colectivamente honestos porque hubo una recuperación económica muy fuerte en todo el mundo. Y luego subieron por la situación en Ucrania y porque Rusia está utilizando la energía como arma", dijo Macron.
> 
> ...



Macron es gilipoyas como el resto de progres europeos que nos gobiernan, se han juntado ños peores en el peor momento…. Ninguno ee ellos en dos años estarán donde están ahora..


----------



## Ulisses (14 Jul 2022)

No te preocupes, ya lo hacen los ujieres del Congreso.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Información operativa del portavoz militar del LNR

❗ Las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la RNL junto con las fuerzas aliadas siguen liberando el territorio del Donbass de los ocupantes ucranianos.
▪Los nacionalistas ucranianos fueron expulsados hoy de los asentamientos de Stryapovka y Novaya Kamianka. El enemigo sufrió importantes pérdidas de personal y equipo.
⚡La ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas continúa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Von Manstein practico la defensa elástica por primera vez precisamente en esa zona en 1944, no es lo mismo, pero hay cosas parecidas. *En este caso lo que están haciendo es liquidar carros de combate, vehículos blindados a mansalva. Van retrocediendo hasta las lineas mientras la fuerza combinada desgasta la fuerza ofensiva*. Cuando hayan llegado a las líneas en la vertical de Izum, es el punto en que podrán pasar a la ofensiva
> 
> Mientras atacan por el sud y tensan la logística atacando los arsenales




¿ Tú dices que más o menos a la altura de Kiev se puede dar vuelta la tortilla ?, lo mismo que en Berlín ?


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

*Mapa de la situación en el frente de REGNUM para el 14 de julio.*

- Las fuerzas rusas y aliadas de la DNR y la LNR están llevando a cabo exitosas ofensivas en la DNR. Las fuerzas aliadas han alcanzado los límites de la ciudad de Seversk y las afueras de Soledar.

- Las fuerzas armadas aliadas han ocupado la aldea de Ivanovka en la región de Kherson. La Isla de las Serpientes, previamente abandonada, sigue sin ser ocupada por unidades de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El tradicional "golpe ruso a un orfanato" en Sloviansk de la propaganda ucraniana

Sólo si te fijas, puedes ver claramente a un huérfano con uniforme militar de las AFU, otro niño militante que sale del edificio del fondo en la parte izquierda de la foto. Explicación: Los niños habían sido sacados previamente del orfanato, donde los militantes ucranianos se habían instalado clásicamente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El fuego de artillería ha cubierto la posición de la 93ª brigada de las AFU en los bosques de Izyum. Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales rusas se utilizan tradicionalmente para realizar los ajustes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

*La negativa de Kiev a negociar la paz empeora las perspectivas del Estado ucraniano - Viacheslav Volodin*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Seversk liberada totalmente.
Soledar en unas horas.
Bakhmut supongo que llevará más días.

Pero el frente se está derrumbando.
Va más rápido de lo que los propios rusos estimaban.


----------



## Asmodee (14 Jul 2022)

_"Una coalición que alíe a Rusia tanto con China como con Irán sólo puede desarrollarse si los EEUU son lo suficientemente cortos de vista como para mantener un antagonismo simultáneo con China e Irán. No hay duda de que esa eventualidad no puede excluirse."_ Z.Brzezinski. 1997.

Si Rusia es percibida como fuerte, se van a unir más países en una nueva alianza: Rusia, Turquía, Egipto, Arabia, Irán, India, China e incluso algún latinoamericano. 

El enfrentamiento, aunque no sea militar, va a dividir el mundo en dos bloques.


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Con el otro nick si me suenas del hilo Sirio, ¿puede ser que fueras tú el que recopilaste varias fuentes de información y la pusieras en una especie de "recopilatorio"?
> 
> Yo también creo que le tocarías los huevos con podemos... seguramente te ignoró por eso.
> 
> Hablando de kurdos... ¿¿alguien sabe su postura y/o declaraciones en el tema ukro??



Si, exacto, este hilo:

La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!

Lo abrí en Abril de 2017, indignado por otra nueva campaña de demonización que preparaba el Imperio contra Siria y Rusia. Ya sabes, ataques químicos etc. Entonces me puse a recopilar los mensajes con más thanks del hilo de @Harman, lo hice durante un tiempo día a día, hasta que la vida me dió una serie de ostias y lo tuve que dejar. Tiene más de 100.000 visitas el hilo, ahí ha quedado y bien contento estoy. 

Por aquella época, el hilo "onfire" era el de Siria, y el más apagado el de Ucrania, al contrario que ahora, por razones obvias.

"30/04/17 _Aprovecharé éste hilo nacido de la rabia y la solidaridad, para compartir en la medida de lo posible los mensajes más relevantes, los mejores análisis y las noticias del hilo de Siria del principal, el de Harman. Normalmente habrá un "retraso" de unas 24/36 horas en la información que ponga aquí, puede que haya algún período de tiempo indeterminado en que no pueda acceder a Internet, simplemente "se hará lo que se pueda". En todo caso el debate orgánico y el caudal de información al minuto se dan en el hilo del Principal, y así debe seguir siendo.
Gracias a las (personas) que lean, se informen y formen una opinión independiente y crítica, los habitantes de la mega-máquina estamos de mierda hasta las orejas."_

Desde aquí mando un recuerdo y reconocimiento a foreros desaparecidos, o bien que hace mucho que no escriben, y de los que aprendí muchísimo:

ronanoir, Nostram, @Incorrezto, txarra..... y otros habituales como Zhukov (obviamente), Sir Torpedo, @Pato Sentado , Loignorito, Ultimate, @Peineto , @circodelia2 , @jerjes , @Tierra Azul mi querida italiana rojilla azote de los sionistas, Total War, @MalosTiemposXaLaLirika, Fred Flinstone, @Victor Chanov , @p_pin , @Tio_Serio , @Javisklax , @cryfar74 , @Galiciaverde , Vodkaconhielo, @pgas y sus guerras dialécticas con @vil. , @Ratnik , @brus , @Atalaya , @eolico , @JimJones y su gran podcast "Horny Report", @Oso Polar , @mudj , @ZHU DE , @estiercol inmobiliario , @Saturnin , @Rabioso , @Hamster , @delhierro , a ti mismo @El-Mano te cité en la tercera página cuando empecé espontáneamente a recopilar todo....... en fin muchos, muchos foreros excelentes.

Sobre la postura de los kurdos a raíz de la Operación Especial rusa en Ucrania, me da en la nariz que están más preocupados por el turco que otra cosa... y no tienen tiempo ni ganas de liarse a opinar, ni mucho menos mandar combatientes, a Ucrania. Incluso parecen dispuestos a hablar con Assad para "defender la nación", aunque ya sabemos que no son de fiar.

https://www.kurdistan24.net/en/story/27479-SDF-denies-sending-forces-to-Ukraine

Un saludo!!!


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, exacto, este hilo:
> 
> La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!
> 
> ...



Hello Don Justo Bueno (antes tenías otro nick....se me escapa, no recuerdo cual era? mi memoria me falla)!
Que pasó con el hilo tuyo que está bien hecho con sus recopilaciones? que te pasó en tu vida, no sabia que habias recibido ostias... 
Ronanoir, está desaparecido, creo que tenia problemas personales, espero que esté bien, perdi su correo. Y el victor chanov creo que tambien.
Me alegra leerte
PD: Intenta retomar el hilo al final siria-ucrania tienen puntos que se conectan, el enemigo es el mismo


----------



## Ulisses (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> En la "hipoteca islámica" el banco COMPRA el piso y tu pagas un "alquiler" hasta que has cancelado el importe. En la práctica en ambos casos vives en el piso y lo pagas, pero los problemas y riesgos los corre el "Banco Islámico" y en Occidente los tienes tú.
> 
> Aquí los riesgos de que no pagues también corren de cuenta del banco. Otra cosa es que la subasta le salga mal porque la cantidad del préstamo sea superior al valor de la vivienda.
> 
> ...



Te contesto sobre tu post y lo dejo ya. No es el hilo adecuado. He visto contratos firmados en Arabia Saudí, (con la puta la clavada del Zakat) pero ninguno de préstamo inmobiliario o a las empresas, por eso no estoy en condiciones de afirmar o negar que un banco islámico pueda aportar mayores garantías ni mejor nivel de vida a un ciudadano random occidental, pero si de dudarlo.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hello Don Justo Bueno (antes tenías otro nick....se me escapa, no recuerdo cual era? mi memoria me falla)!
> Que pasó con el hilo tuyo que está bien hecho con sus recopilaciones? que te pasó en tu vida, no sabia que habias recibido ostias...
> Ronanoir, está desaparecido, creo que tenia problemas personales, espero que esté bien, perdi su correo. Y el victor chanov creo que tambien.
> Me alegra leerte
> PD: Intenta retomar el hilo al final siria-ucrania tienen puntos que se conectan, el enemigo es el mismo



*Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.



En serio? no me fastidies Harman......sabía que estaba enfermo pero en fin. Me has dejado planchada


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean las ciudades de la DNR: la defensa aérea en Makeyevka y Khartsyzsk derriba objetivos aéreos enemigos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*Letonia aprueba el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.*
El Parlamento letón (Saeima) ratificó hoy por la vía rápida el ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN, que debe ser *aprobado por los 30 países miembros de la alianza*.

Los protocolos de ingreso fueron enviados a la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores que los devolvió a la sesión extraordinaria del pleno, donde fueron aprobados con *78 votos a favor y 0 en contra.*

Los diputados letones dieron la bienvenida a la ampliación de la alianza con los dos países nórdicos, *hasta ahora neutrales*, que según afirman reforzará la seguridad de los países bálticos y celebraron la ratificación con una ovación, según los medios.

Además, el Parlamento ha enmendado hoy la Ley de Energía del país báltico para *prohibir las entregas de gas natural de Rusia a partir del 1 de enero de 2023.*


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jul 2022)

La polarización que pretende la OTAN solo se entiende acochinando más al pringao de a pie


* Irán advierte que dará "una respuesta dura y lamentable" a cualquier "error" de EE.UU. y sus aliados *



La declaración del presidente iraní Ebrahim Raisi se produce horas después de la firma de un acuerdo de cooperación estratégica entre EE.UU. e Israel.





El presidente de Irán Ebrahim Raisi durante una reunión en Teherán, 13 de julio de 2022.Iranian Presidency Office / Gettyimages.ru

El presidente de Irán, Ebrahim Raisi, declaró este jueves que Teherán dará una "respuesta dura y lamentable" ante cualquier "error" que cometa Washington o sus aliados, después de que EE.UU. e Israel manifestaran su intención de detener el desarrollo del programa nuclear iraní.

*"La gran nación de Irán no aceptará ninguna inseguridad o crisis en la región, y Washington y sus aliados deben saber que cualquier error tendrá una respuesta dura y lamentable por parte de Irán", dijo Raisi.*

 
*Las palabras del mandatario iraní tienen lugar horas despúes de la reunión en Jerusalén de los líderes de EE.UU. e Israel, que adoptaron la Declaración Conjunta sobre Cooperación Estratégica.*

Según un comunicado oficial publicado en el sitio web de la Casa Blanca, uno de los objetivos principales de este acuerdo es "no permitir nunca que Irán adquiera un arma nuclear". Asimismo, el texto señala que Washington y sus aliados "están dispuesto a utilizar todos los elementos de su poder" para garantizarlo.

En una entrevista emitida este miércoles, cuando se le preguntó a Biden sobre si Washington podría utilizar la fuerza para detener el programa nuclear iraní, respondió: "Como último recurso, sí". "Irán no puede disponer de armas nucleares", sentenció.

Por su parte, el primer ministro de Israel, Yair Lapid, declaró que "lo único que detendrá a Irán es saber que si siguen desarrollando su programa nuclear, el mundo libre utilizará la fuerza".


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, exacto, este hilo:
> 
> La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!
> 
> ...



Te propongo varios hilos. Se de muchos amigos ya familiares que me piden info dee esto. Una recopilación 


1. Historia de Ucrania hasta el sXIX
2. Historia de Ucrania sXX hasta desmembramiento URSS.
3.- Proceso hasta independencia Ucrania y después hasta el 2000.
4 .- Ucrania sXXI primaveras de colores hasta 2012
5.- Preparación, nudo y desenlace Maidán, 2013 2014
6.- 2015 a 2021

Si te animas...te ayudo


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> En serio? no me fastidies Harman......sabía que estaba enfermo pero en fin. Me has dejado planchada



No lo se con certeza. 
Le he enviado un mensaje. 
Se que nos leía sin conectarse, puede que lo siga haciendo.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Eso es lo que estan haciendo los putos rusos durante todo la invasión.....que son basura genocida. 

Van a perder la guerra pero van a arrasar ciudades enteras. Ni nucleares ni sus mierdas de amenazas. Nunca han tenido cojones a nada que no sea ir contra el más débil y de esta forma.

Me cago en su puta historia y ojalá desaparezcan de la faz de la tierra. 

Ojalá ver ahorcados a Putin y toda la parva de putos asesinos genocidas.


----------



## Magick (14 Jul 2022)

El primer ministro italiano Draghi se acaba de dimitir.


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El primer ministro italiano Draghi se acaba de dimitir.



Pena que no lo hayan liquidado. Es un ser monstruoso.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Russia’s Most Advanced Tank Destroyer Spotted Firing In Ukraine (Video)


Russia’s most advanced tank destroyer, the 9P157-2 Khrizantema-S, has been spotted in action in Ukraine, where the Russian military is...




southfront.org










_Un 9P157-2 Khrizantema-S ruso en Ucrania. Fuente: Sputnik._


El destructor de tanques más avanzado de Rusia es visto disparando en Ucrania


(Trad. Deepl)
14/07/2022

El destructor de tanques más avanzado de Rusia, el 9P157-2 Khrizantema-S, ha sido visto en acción en Ucrania, donde el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una operación especial.





__





Cargando…






s4.cdnstatic.space





El 14 de julio, un vídeo que muestra a un 9P157-2 disparando un misil guiado antitanque (ATGM) en uno de los servicios del frente sur de Ucrania se puso en línea. Algunas fuentes rusas dijeron que el disparo formaba parte de un ejercicio en vivo.

El 9P157-2, desarrollado por KB Mashinostroyeniya, está basado en el chasis del BMP-3. El sistema está armado con el misil 9M123, que está disponible en dos modos de guiado, ACLOS [mando automático a la línea de visión] a través de un haz de radar o SACLOS [mando semiautomático a la línea de visión] a través de un haz de láser.

El misil tiene un alcance de hasta seis kilómetros y puede configurarse con una ojiva antitanque de alto poder explosivo o una termobárica.

La alta velocidad se considera la mayor ventaja del 9M123. El misil puede alcanzar una velocidad de Mach 1,2, lo que lo hace prácticamente imposible de interceptar por todos los sistemas actuales de protección activa disponibles para vehículos militares.

El 9P157-2 lleva dos misiles 9M123 en rieles de lanzamiento, que se extienden desde una posición de estiba, el radar también se estira durante el tránsito. Los misiles son recargados automáticamente por el destructor de tanques desde un cargador interno con 15 cartuchos y también puede aceptar municiones cargadas manualmente desde el exterior del vehículo.

El avanzado destructor de tanques ya se ha visto antes con los militares rusos, así como con las fuerzas armadas de la República Popular de Donets en varios frentes de Ucrania.

El 9P157-2 es especialmente eficaz en operaciones defensivas. KB Mashinostroyeniya afirma que tres destructores de tanques de este tipo pueden enfrentarse a 14 carros de combate atacantes a la vez y destruir al menos el sesenta por ciento de la fuerza atacante.


----------



## Magick (14 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pena que no lo hayan liquidado. Es un ser monstruoso.



Es él el liquidador, que se lo pregunten a los griegos.
Y en Italia ha estado haciendo lo que mejor sabe, crear crisis para revender a precio de saldo a las multinacionales.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski pide un "tribunal especial" en La Haya para la guerra en Ucrania.*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski, *ha pedido el jueves que se instale un "tribunal especial" para investigar la guerra en Ucrania, durante una conferencia en La Haya sobre crímenes de guerra en su país.

"Las instituciones judiciales existentes no pueden llevar a todos los culpables ante la justicia. Por ende, se necesita un tribunal especial para abordar el crimen que constituye la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania", dijo Zelenski, que participó en el foro por videoconferencia.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El primer ministro italiano Draghi se acaba de dimitir.



Macron se libro por los pelos y porque como siempre los franceses le tenían miedo a su alternativa real pero en realidad la gente le voto con pinzas en la nariz del asco que les daba y se demostro poco despues en las legislativas que le obligan a pactar practicamente todo. En EEUU Biden cuenta los meses a sus legislativas sabiendo que posiblemente a partir de esa fecha no pueda sacar adelante ni una sola iniciativa legislativa propio y como el muchos otros, cayó el Australiano, Johnson, la letona y les van a seguir muchos otros ... El pueblo no quiere que le sigan jodiendo la vida, pero hay un pequeño problema, en esta democracia no hay alternativa real en ningún país que se opongo a seguir con el apoyo a Ucrania y con este desvario. Si esto es la UE lo mejor es que desaparezca ya... Y que se queden los polacos y los bálticos con su odio a los rusos y les hagan frente ellos, que seguro que les va bien.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

El ex comandante de Azov se queja del trato injusto que recibe el personal de primera línea del regimiento

Maxim Zhorin, tercer comandante de Azov (comandó la unidad desde agosto de 2016 hasta septiembre de 2017) se solidarizó con un post anterior de Yuri Butusov (jefe del recurso antirruso Censor.net).

- "No nos vamos a quejar, pero todo lo que escribió Butusov es absolutamente cierto. Este tipo de actitud es injusta para el personal que está constantemente en primera línea", escribió Jorin.

- "¿Cuántos combatientes de Azov deben morir para que un grupo táctico de las AFU empiece a recibir la paga de combate? No hay respeto. Como si no se necesitaran unidades motivadas capaces de realizar las tareas más arriesgadas durante una guerra.
¿Qué otras hazañas deben hacer los militares de Azov y cuántos más deben morir para que el Estado empiece a tratarlos al menos con el mismo respeto que a los demás militares?" - Butusov está perplejo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

*Kiev pide un tribunal especial para juzgar el crimen de "agresión" de Rusia.*
El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores,* Dmitro Kuleba*, ha pedido este jueves la creación de un tribunal especial "ad hoc" para juzgar a los principales líderes militares y políticos rusos por la "agresión" contra Ucrania, dado que la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) no tiene jurisdicción para procesar a Rusia por este delito.

La CPI "enfrenta dificultades en la jurisdicción sobre el crimen específico de agresión" contra Ucrania debido a "una serie de razones legales que, desafortunadamente, parecen ser insuperables", señaló, en un discurso virtual ante la Conferencia para la Rendición de Cuentas en Ucrania, organizada hoy en La Haya por Países Bajos, la CPI y la Comisión Europea.

Este tribunal sería "ad hoc", deberá basarse en "las reglas y enfoques que ya aplica la CPI y establece su Estatuto de Roma", y la Corte "investigará y procesará" únicamente el crimen de agresión, con una jurisdicción temporal que "cubrirá todos los eventos desde febrero de 2014, con el inicio de la intervención armada de Rusia a Ucrania" tras la anexión de Crimea, detalló.


----------



## ZARGON (14 Jul 2022)

Los rusos lanzando una granada desde un cuadricoptero. Aquí se evidencia claramente la falta de drones.


----------



## kasperle1966 (14 Jul 2022)

*Camino Viejo, Nuevo Camino*
Por Dmitry Orlov y publicado con permiso. 

La parte más difícil de vivir un tiempo de cambio desgarrador es que nadie se molesta particularmente en informarte que los tiempos han cambiado y que nada volverá a ser lo mismo. Ciertamente no las cabezas parlantes en la televisión, que a menudo son las últimas en saberlo. Tienes que resolverlo por ti mismo si puedes. Pero estoy aquí para ayudar. Todo tiene que ver con la energía. No con la tecnología, eso es incidental; no con superioridad militar, eso es fugaz y en gran medida imaginario; ciertamente no con ningún tipo de justicia propia política o cultural, eso es delirante. No hay sustituto para la energía. Si se agota, no puede cambiar a administrar su economía industrial en palos de violín. Simplemente se apaga. Lo que es peor, las fuentes de energía ni siquiera son particularmente sustituibles entre sí. Si te quedas sin gasolina, no puedes simplemente cambiar a carbón o estiércol seco, incluso si estás hasta el cuello en él. La industria moderna funciona con petróleo, gas natural y carbón, en ese orden, y pueden sustituirse entre sí de maneras muy limitadas. 
Además, la energía tiene que ser muy barata. El aceite tiene que ser el líquido más barato que puedas comprar, más barato que la leche; más barato incluso que el agua embotellada. Si la energía no es lo suficientemente barata, entonces toda la industria hambrienta de energía que funciona con ella no es rentable y se apaga. Esa es la etapa en la que nos encontramos ahora en gran parte del mundo. Entonces, ¿qué pasó?

Érase una vez que Estados Unidos producía la mayor parte del petróleo del mundo. Pero luego los prolíficos pozos en el oeste de Texas se agotaron y Arabia Saudita asumió el control como el mayor productor de petróleo. Pero Estados Unidos no estaba a punto de tomar esa sesión e ideó un plan ingenuo: Arabia Saudita venderá su petróleo por dólares estadounidenses impresos, luego tomará la mayoría de esos dólares y se los devolverá a los Estados Unidos "invirtiéndolo" en "deuda" estadounidense. Todos los demás que necesitaban petróleo tenían que encontrar una manera de ganar dólares estadounidenses para comprarlo, y cualquier dólar estadounidense que les quedara después de comprar petróleo también tenía que usarse para comprar deuda estadounidense solo porque: "¡Buena economía que tienes allí! Ahora no querríamos que le pasara nada malo, ¿verdad?"

De hecho, algunas personas no entendieron el mensaje (Saddam de Irak, Gaddafi de Libia) y bombardearon a sus países. Y muchos otros países indefensos fueron bombardeados solo para mantener a los demás asustados. Pero luego Siria, que también se negó a recibir el mensaje, pidió ayuda a los rusos. Los rusos ayudaron a Siria, y ahora ya nadie le teme a los Estados Unidos. Mientras tanto, los Estados Unidos se echaron a perder por todo este dinero gratis, se volvieron gordos, perezosos, degenerados y débiles y acumularon la pila más grande de "deuda" (entre comillas porque no hay duda de pagarla) en toda la historia humana.

Mientras tanto, Rusia, siendo el mayor país productor de energía del mundo, decidió que ya había tenido suficiente. Bajo el antiguo esquema, Rusia exportaba sus recursos a bajo precio, gastaba 1/3 de los ingresos en importaciones y permitía que 2/3 se filtrara fuera del país, gran parte de ella también utilizada para comprar "deuda" estadounidense. No pudo hacer nada al respecto de inmediato, por lo que pasó la última década desarrollando su ejército hasta un punto en el que ahora los Estados Unidos y la OTAN tienen miedo de acercarse a él y a su economía hasta un punto en el que no necesita gran parte de las importaciones, al menos no durante unos pocos años. Y entonces sucedió algo tonto: Estados Unidos confiscó las tenencias de "deuda" estadounidense de Rusia, haciendo que todos en el mundo se dieran cuenta y comenzaran a deshacerse de ella, ¡incluso los japoneses!, enviando todo el esquema financiero a una caída en picado.

Mientras tanto, Rusia ha comenzado a pasar de vender sus exportaciones de energía por dólares y euros, que luego salen del país, donde pueden ser confiscadas, a venderlas por rublos, que se quedan dentro del país. ¿Quieres comprar algo de energía rusa? Bueno, ¡averigua cómo ganar algunos rublos! Y si sus propias sanciones antirrusas le impiden hacerlo, bueno, la-di-da, ¿de quién es la culpa? Además, dado que ahora hay una escasez mundial de energía, los rusos se preguntaron: ¿Por qué vender mucho petróleo y gas por un poco de dinero cuando se puede vender menos de ellos por más dinero?

Estos no son desarrollos proyectados; están sucediendo ahora y en tiempo real. Las "naciones hostiles" (que es todo Occidente) ahora necesitan rublos para comprar gas natural ruso y hay un plan para extender este esquema a las exportaciones de petróleo. Y hace solo un par de días, el ministro de Finanzas de Rusia, Anton Siluanov, anunció que no tiene mucho sentido que Rusia exporte nada por dólares o euros, ya que Rusia no los necesita para nada y aconsejó a los exportadores que comiencen a usar acuerdos de trueque en su lugar. El trueque es bastante inconveniente, pero si ofrecer dólares (o euros) solo te da un puñetazo en los dientes, entonces eso es todo lo que queda.

¿Qué tipo de arreglos de trueque? Bueno, por ejemplo, hay una planta química gigantesca muy bonita en Alemania, el Complejo Químico Ludwigshafen en Alemania, propiedad de BASF, que está a punto de cerrar debido a la escasez de su principal materia prima, que es el gas natural ruso. Ese equipo podría ser empaquetado y enviado a Rusia a cambio de algunos productos energéticos, fertilizantes y otros suministros clave que los alemanes necesitarán para mantener el cuerpo y el alma juntos durante este próximo invierno. ¿Están las sanciones antirrusas en el camino? Bueno, la-de-da otra vez! No son el problema de Rusia; alguien más tiene que encontrar una manera de evitarlos.

Mientras tanto, muchas ideas, sistemas e instituciones muertas se están acumulando en Occidente. Muerto está el Green New Deal (un esquema inventado por personas que no saben ni física ni siquiera aritmética) y el Gran Reinicio, y Build Back Better (lo que sea), y el orden internacional basado en reglas, y la Destrucción Mutua Asegurada (si lo pides, Rusia lo destruirá, pero ¿qué tan mutuo es eso?). Y todos estamos esperando, esperando un grito de "¡Madera!" cuando la pirámide de deuda dólar/euro/yen comience a derrumbarse.

El mundo también está esperando con la respiración contenida que una gran cantidad de pomposos pero inútiles cuerpos ocupados desaparezcan de la vista pública. Deshacerse de ese pomposo soplón Boris Johnson fue un buen comienzo, pero ¿qué pasa con Scholz, Macron, Duda, von der Lyin', Zelensky y muchos otros? Biden está en una categoría propia, ya que claramente no importa quién es el presidente de los Estados Unidos o incluso si lo hay.

El mundo ha cambiado, pero la realidad social aún no se ha puesto al día con la realidad política y física. Este es el verano de la anticipación. El invierno del descontento es el siguiente. Venga la próxima primavera, todos viviremos en un planeta extraño y diferente. 

Para leer mis otros artículos, por favor suscríbase a Dmitry Orlov - C l u b O r l o v | ideas to blow your mind.

*Old Way, New Way | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Rusia ha conseguido que se expanda la OTAN..

Rusia ha conseguido que paises neutros entren en la OTAN...

Rusia ha conseguido que la UE busque eliminar las importaciones de petroleo y gas ruso antes de final de año...

Rusia ha conseguido que la nuclear sea considerada "verde" por la UE...

Rusia ha conseguido que los yankis, franceses, ingleses , polacos etc etc prueben su armanento en condiceiones reales de combate...

Rusia ha conseguido que grandes empresas de todo tipo se larguen de esa pocilga de pais...

Rusia ha conseguido que gran parte del mundo civilizado les considera como unos retrasados, asesinos, criminales , mentirosos etc etc...

Rusia ha conseguido que su "ejercito" sea la burla y mofa del resto de ejercitos occidentales (solo se salva su artillería..)

Rusia ha conseguido que se destruya empleo a marchas forzadas en su territorio...

Rusia ha conseguido que ya nadie le tenga ninguna clase de respeto...

Rusia ha conseguido que los occidentales aumenten de manera considerable su gasto en defensa...

Rusia ha conseguido que se destruyan todos los lazos culturales, personales, sociales, económicos y políticos que tenía con Ucrania.

Rusia ha conseguido que el "gobierno" español quede en ridiculo..(Gracias vladimir...)

Rusia ha conseguido que en europa se tenga en gran consideración a los ucranianos por el amor a su país, por ser grandes trabajadores y no unos chupa ayuditas...

Rusia ha conseguido que salga a la luz toda su batería de trolls y falsos equidistantes en toda clase de webs, redes sociales, foros etc etc...


¡ GRACIAS VLADIMIRRRRRR!!!!! ¡ GRACIAS DE CORAZÓN!!!!


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jul 2022)

El estado de guerra de facto entre esos terrenos baldios detrás de las bases de Rota y Moron y Rusia parece desaparecido de los mass mierda, se habla mucho, eso si, de las desagradables consecuencias para la economia, para la economia de los pringaos, claro, para la de los tribunos, ninguna, ellos trabajan a la cómoda temperatura de 20 grados gracias a sus aires acondicionados, pero el resto deberá subir la suya a unos insoportables 27 grados, eso si tienen dinero para pagarlo. Nadie menciona la guerra, ni su posible salida mediente neutralidad, hay que morir por el cerdo sudado en camiseta verde, pues, sea.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.



Voy a echarle mucho de menos, como dice mi hermano estoy en esa edad que pierdes gente importante con frecuencia.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El primer ministro italiano Draghi se acaba de dimitir.



OOOOSTIA, jajajajajjajajajaja.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Camino Viejo, Nuevo Camino*
> 
> _*... Todo tiene que ver con la energía. No con la tecnología, eso es incidental;
> no con superioridad militar, eso es fugaz y en gran medida imaginario...
> ...



Principio y final. el resumen cabal.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pena que no lo hayan liquidado. Es un ser monstruoso.



ha dejado un pitosfio el hijo de la gran puta, deberia de estar en la cárcel. Ese se va de rositas 








Crisi governo, la diretta. Mattarella respinge le dimissioni di Draghi. Il premier in Cdm: "La maggioranza non c'è più". Mercoledì riferirà alle Camere


Al Senato tutti assenti i 5S al voto di fiducia del dl Aiuti. Conte: "Risposte vere o nessuno avrà i voti M5S". Grillo è con lui. Falli…




www.repubblica.it


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Los cohetes rusos también han alcanzado una clínica médica cercana. 

Los lugareños dicen que había mucha gente adentro. 

No parece que ninguno de ellos haya sobrevivido.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Por San Juan y San Miguel. Principio y fin del verano.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski pide un "tribunal especial" en La Haya para la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski, *ha pedido el jueves que se instale un "tribunal especial" para investigar la guerra en Ucrania, durante una conferencia en La Haya sobre crímenes de guerra en su país.
> 
> "Las instituciones judiciales existentes no pueden llevar a todos los culpables ante la justicia. Por ende, se necesita un tribunal especial para abordar el crimen que constituye la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania", dijo Zelenski, que participó en el foro por videoconferencia.



le juzgarán por fin al él por crimenes contra la humanidad? o es otra payasada, imbécil. Por cierto, Rusia no reconoce al tribunal de la Haya, y menos si no someten a todos los criminales de la otan empezando por eeuu y israhell.


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Las tropas aliadas han liberado Novaya Kamianka, cerca de Soledar, y las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sufrido importantes pérdidas de personal y equipamiento, informa la Milicia Popular del LNR.
El LNR también confirmó que Stryapovka, una aldea cercana a Novaya Kamianka, había sido tomada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

En el Kherson temporalmente ocupado, algo explotó nuevamente.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Unidades perdidas *14-07-2022*

T-62M 1 unidad
T-64 29 unidades (+1)

T-72A-AV-B (soviético) 230 unidades (+1)
T-72BA-B3 250 unidades (+1)
T-80BV-BK (soviético) 53 unidades (+2)
T-80 106 unidades
T-90 20 unidades
T-90M 2 unidades
desconocido 176 unidades (+9)
Total *868 *unidades perdidas 31,22% del total de unidades operativas

+10 tanques


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Veo que la prorrusada-putiniana no intenta impulsar ninguna de sus narrativas tipicas en vista del ataque terrorista realizado por las tropas fascistas contra objetivos civiles. Parece que ya les da igual 8 que 80 y simplemente van a matar al mayor numero de mujeres y niños.

Bueno, todo esto queda anotado y se tomaran las medidas oportunas en algún tiempo, probablemente no muy largo.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los cohetes rusos también han alcanzado una clínica médica cercana.
> 
> Los lugareños dicen que había mucha gente adentro.
> 
> No parece que ninguno de ellos haya sobrevivido.




contenido delicado


----------



## Harman (14 Jul 2022)

Los "*O*" destruyeron el "equipo milagroso" de la VSU cerca de Lisychansk .
No es un Starliner solo: a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de Occidente, las AFU están llenas de equipos obsoletos

La foto muestra equipos de comunicaciones ucranianos destruidos cerca de Lisychansk por combatientes del grupo "Valientes".
Sólo un museo al aire libre:
▪ Una antigua emisora de radio P-409 que funciona con tubos en lugar de transistores
▪ Un P-405 aún más antiguo, producido en los años 60
▪ Centralita de mano P-193, es donde se coge el teléfono y se dice "Jovencita, conecte con Smolny"
▪ El éxito de todos los tiempos, el teléfono TA-57, bueno, no hay mal que por bien no venga, también tenemos muchos.
#Exclusiva desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El enorme complejo de inferioridad del tonto españolito medio, comúnmente europánfilo, peperosociata, etc., le lleva a ver a la gente del resto de Europa como si fueran dioses infalibles. Los alemanes, franceses, holandeses, daneses... Son seres perfectos. No se pueden equivocar. Nunca hacen nada mal, nos superan en todo. El españolito se genuflexiona ante ellos.
> 
> En consecuencia, la economía española está fundamentada desde hace 60 años, e incluso más, en el mamoneo puro y duro, en que vengan cuatro ingleses borrachos a mear y en que los alemanes nos regalen papel impreso _ad aeternum_ con el que mantener nuestras gangrenas sin crear nada que pueda suponerles una competencia. Es decir, está basada en vivir a rebufo de las economías de los seres superiores. Nada más que eso. Dicen que Rusia es una gigantesca gasolinera; España es un gigantesco nini. @eL PERRO
> 
> ...



Y desprecian a los demás vecinos del Sur y no digamos a los del este, así el nivel cultural del español medio tras 40 años de ingeniería social anglo.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Veo que la prorrusada-putiniana no intenta impulsar ninguna de sus narrativas tipicas en vista del ataque terrorista realizado por las tropas fascistas contra objetivos civiles. Parece que ya les da igual 8 que 80 y simplemente van a matar al mayor numero de mujeres y niños.
> 
> Bueno, todo esto queda anotado y se tomaran las medidas oportunas en algún tiempo, probablemente no muy largo.




la vida acostumbra a devolver esas cosas, ellos sabrán lo que hacen


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.



No fastidies! Yo pensando que, como yo, habría cambiado de nombre. Una pena. Había contactado co Ronanoir para un asunto hace unos años... Y pensaba que ahora era Galiciaverde. ¡Qué tristeza!
Otro queme asustó una temporada fue Atalaya... Pero lo he visto de nuevo en el frente... No del frente del Escamplero, pero casi (él lo entenderá).
Un saludo a todos los grandes foreros. Especialmente a los que han sido perseguidos y acosados como Pokemon o Zhukov.


----------



## perrasno (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> contenido delicado



Ya veras a los putinianos:  
- Los ucranianos usan a los niños como escudos humanos
- Era un centro de mando
- Ha sido un misil ucraniano para culpar a Rusia
- En realidad se desvió de su trayectoria. Daños colaterales
- Esas imágenes son fake.
- Esas imágenes son antiguas...etc etc etc


----------



## radium (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las cifras de bajas en combate de Ucrania son un "secreto de Estado", ha declarado la viceministra de Defensa ucraniana, Anna Malyar.
> 
> "Las cifras de víctimas son un secreto de Estado durante la ley marcial. Se debe a la conveniencia militar y al hecho de que el enemigo no debe conocer estas cifras y utilizarlas para sus propias capacidades", dijo.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días leí en un canal de telegram proruso, que las bajas totales del ejercito ucraniano superaban las 170.000 de las cuales muertos en combate entre 40.000 y 70.000 un desastre.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

radium dijo:


> Hace unos días leí en un canal de telegram proruso, que las bajas totales del ejercito ucraniano superaban las 170.000 de las cuales muertos en combate entre 40.000 y 70.000 un desastre.



Que va oh, aquí sólo mueren orcos, el pingüino gilipollenko lleva la cuenta a diario con su ábaco


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que va oh, aquí sólo mueren orcos, el pingüino gilipollenko lleva la cuenta a diario con su ábaco



Jodete chusquero de mierda....


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si bien puedes "disfrazar" una operación financiera predadora bajo el ropaje del crédito islámico, lo cierto es que *bien usado NO ES ASI.*
> 
> En nuestro sistema el banco te da dinero, te hipoteca el piso y no tiene casi riesgos (pagas tú con TODO lo que tienes).
> 
> ...



En Iran por ejemplo no se financia el consumo suntuario. Si quieres un yate o una segunda residencia a pagar al contado. Supongo que habrá trampas como en todo sistema, pero al menos la teoría la comparto.


----------



## Malevich (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.




No...
El hilo de Siria era lo mejor.... Años siendo mi fuente para interpretar el mundo....


----------



## Bartleby (14 Jul 2022)

Putin se lleva por delante también a Draghi


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Otro ataque criminal del hijoPutin. Va a llegar el momento en que estemos deseando que corte el gas para que arda todo y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otro ataque criminal del hijoPutin. Va a llegar el momento en que estemos deseando que corte el gas para que arda todo y a tomar por culo.



para que arda todo se necesita gas.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Cuanto más ladra el pingüino mejor ta faciéndolo tito vlado
urrraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Hay que estar absolutamente podrido por dentro como ese atajo de hijos de puta que pulula por el foro y que todos conocemos para ver imágenes como estas y defender lo que está perpetrando Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

Dimite la primera ministra estonia Kaja Kallas


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Cuanto más ladra el pingüino mejor ta faciéndolo tito vlado
> urrraaaaaaaaaaaa



Jodete chusquero de mierda...hoy tienes la tarde libre en el cuartel?y dejas de dar porculo a los pobres soldaos.....


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

paez que el pepino de vinitsa dejó el culo del pingüi en llamas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dimite la primera ministra estonia Kaja Kallas



¿Pero que cojones pasa hoy? ¡¡¿corralo para el Viernes o qué?!!.


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dimite la primera ministra estonia Kaja Kallas



a este paso va a dimitir hasta el pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Pero que cojones pasa hoy? ¡¡¿corralo para el Viernes o qué?!!.



shuuuuuuuuuuuuuu shuuuuuuuuuuuu se viene se viene


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya veras a los putinianos:
> - Los ucranianos usan a los niños como escudos humanos
> - Era un centro de mando
> - Ha sido un misil ucraniano para culpar a Rusia
> ...



Pocos nazis matan, yo arrasaria todo del Dnieper hasta la frontera polaca, invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Jul 2022)

Bueno bueno parece que los rusos ya volvieron de su descanso de 1-2 días donde los ucranianos aprovechan para recuperar sus cuidades atacándolas con bombardeos


la verdad es que se hace un poco aburrido leer el foro teniendo a tantos personajes en el ignore pero es que casi nunca aportan material informativo sin soltar opiniones irónicas y muy muy subjetivas sin saber debatirlas no dogmáticamente


----------



## ccartech (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Unión Europea está debatiendo el levantamiento de las sanciones a varios rusos, ya que los juristas de la UE consideran que las medidas se impusieron por "motivos débiles", informa Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser que a este paso ya a los rusos no les interesa que levanten las sanciones y empiezan a aplicarlas ellos


----------



## delhierro (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que estar absolutamente podrido por dentro como ese atajo de hijos de puta que pulula por el foro y que todos conocemos para ver imágenes como estas y defender lo que está perpetrando Rusia.



Se te ve algo alterado , el objetivo es el edificio gordo y grandote del otro lado de la plaza. Pasando la estatua del avioncito.

Los rusos tiran a por blancos militares , no como tus nazis que disparan voleas a Donetsk de las que ningun hdp se queja nunca.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Nota económica de Rusia.

Según Rosstat en mayo la producción rusa de automóviles cayó un 97% (o sea, prácticamente ha desaparecido), la de autobuses un 77%, locomotoras diésel un 63%, vidrio un 61%, lavadoras un 59% (por eso las roban :lol: ), neveras un 58%, vagones de carga un 52%, motores eléctricos un 50%, vagones de pasajeros un 40% ... 

 

Las sanciones no funcionan...


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nota económica de Rusia.
> 
> Según Rosstat en mayo la producción rusa de automóviles cayó un 97% (o sea, prácticamente ha desaparecido), la de autobuses un 77%, locomotoras diésel un 63%, vidrio un 61%, lavadoras un 59% (por eso las roban :lol: ), neveras un 58%, vagones de carga un 52%, motores eléctricos un 50%, vagones de pasajeros un 40% ...
> 
> ...



Todo sacrificio es poco para acabar con vosotros.


----------



## Tlistakel (14 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Marca de la casa ruski, un centro comercial. Hay que ir a la guerra abierta contra esta gentuza.



en honor a la neolengua follavacunil y follaotanil, llámese centro comercial-militar o mili-mall o war-outlet o super-guerrado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Bueno bueno parece que los rusos ya volvieron de su descanso de 1-2 días donde los ucranianos aprovechan para recuperar sus cuidades atacándolas con bombardeos
> 
> 
> la verdad es que se hace un poco aburrido leer el foro teniendo a tantos personajes en el ignore pero es que casi nunca aportan material informativo sin soltar opiniones irónicas y muy muy subjetivas sin saber debatirlas no dogmáticamente



Curioso el vídeo, el primero parece de tanteo o de cubrir el misil importante…que es el segundo….muy curioso.









Misiles supersónicos rusos actúan como una manada de lobos


Los submarinos nucleares de clase Yasen, pertenecientes al Proyecto 855, están equipados con misiles supersónicos de crucero Onix. En cuanto a...




es.rbth.com


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todo sacrificio es poco para acabar con vosotros.



Chinito de MIELDA,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.....


----------



## Tlistakel (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso el vídeo, el primero parece de tanteo o de cubrir el misil importante…que es el segundo….muy curioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o es una explosión secundaria???


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chinito de MIELDA,no eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.....



¿Ese es todo tu argumento, excremento? vamos a ganar y colgaremos al cerdo de la Plaza de la Lubianka. Jódete.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> o es una explosión secundaria???



No creo…es un ataque de manada de lobos…la cabeza cargada en serio era la segunda. Y seguramente los ucranianos interceptaron algunos de los primeros, pero no el principal.

En la OTAN alguien se está comiendo las uñas por el fallo de haber dejado difundirse ese vídeo…


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Ese es todo tu argumento, excremento? vamos a ganar y colgaremos al cerdo de la Plaza de la Lubianka. Jódete.



A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA....a ti si que te vamos a colgar pero de los cojones.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

Tlistakel dijo:


> en honor a la neolengua follavacunil y follaotanil, llámese centro comercial-militar o mili-mall o war-outlet o super-guerrado



¿Watmart o Warmall?


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Al final todo ese maquillaje de cifras se acaba pagando si o si y veremos un rublo y una economia rusa con cifras peores que cuando la disolucion de la URSS.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jul 2022)

Quieren imitar a los rusos y sale mal...


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> contenido delicado



aha, los ukras lo han vuelto a hacer, y tú achacándolo a los rusos del crimen, eh, "madre de dios"?


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> aha, los ukras lo han vuelto a hacer, y tú achacándolo a los rusos del crimen, eh, "madre de dios"?



com sa pot ser aixi? es que no teniu pas familia?
a tots els porcs els arriba el seu dia


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Putin se lleva por delante también a Draghi



pero eso no acaba con la destrucción económica de mi pais, quién lo paga? la ue no deberia de existir, este tio no le eligieron mis compatriotas


----------



## ccartech (14 Jul 2022)

OT


----------



## Bulldozerbass (14 Jul 2022)

Primero Boris Johnson, ahora Draghi...quién será el próximo? el Papa? Macron? Scholtz? Isabel II se muere?


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> com sa pot ser aixi? es que no teniu pas familia?
> a tots els porcs els arriba el seu dia



a vosotros os llegó hace unos añitos...


----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Quieren imitar a los rusos y sale mal...



a quien se le ocurre hacer dimitradas sin ser dimitri


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Primero Boris Johnson, ahora Draghi...quién será el próximo? el Papa? Macron? Scholtz? Isabel II se muere?



Y Falconeti????no nos caerá esa breva.....


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo…es un ataque de manada de lobos…la cabeza cargada en serio era la segunda. Y seguramente los ucranianos interceptaron algunos de los primeros, pero no el principal.
> 
> En la OTAN alguien se está comiendo las uñas por el fallo de haber dejado difundirse ese vídeo…



Me da a mi que esto que se ve, y que tú expones, es una de las primeras respuestas técnicas de contrarréplica a los celebérrimos HIMARS.

Ya ha salido alguna información, posteada por aquí, que al parecer esos ataques con HIMARS tan tremebundos y destacados, se dieron con una muy determinada casuística:
Lanzamientos múltiples, tanto del HIMARS propiamente dicho, como de unos cuantos Smerchs y algún Tochka.

Esta táctica me recuerda muy mucho a la usada por Ender (Ender's Game), para ganar en la cámara de antigravedad, una "formación" que sacrificas al concentrar los ataques, pero protege a tu activo principal, que es el que obtiene ventaja y ganas.

Supongo que los rusos están analizando concienzudamente lo sucedido, ya que:
a.- El buen desempeño de los HIMARS puede deberse solo a un efecto bulto. Tiras MUCHOS cohetes, y alguno llega "precisamente" a algún destino. Ya luego es cuestión de propaganda y marketing.
b.- El buen desempeño de los HIMARS puede deberse a un efecto mimetismo diferencial. Los sistemas de contrabatería y defensa AA reciben señales muy potentes (y claramente señalizadas) de cohetes ya conocidos (Smerch, Tochka,...), pero la señal de la nueva munición M30 queda disimulada, y no genera suficiente contraste frente al ruido de fondo.

En ambos dos casos, el tipo de respuesta defensiva es diferente. 
Se reportó que al menos un lanzamiento HIMARS fue derribado por un PANTSIR.
Así que tirarlos abajo, pueden. Son tan derribables como cualquier otra cosa que vuele.

Si es por mero efecto bulto, si los ataques ucranianos son en manadas de lobos, solo tienes que redimensionar la cantidad de equipos de defensa antiaérea. Si los tenías dimensionados para un ataque de 5-10 objetivos, y te caen 20 encima, obviamente algunos superarán exitosamente la defensa AA.

Si es por efecto de señal diferencial, quizás mucho más tenue, la respuesta es mixta, recalibrar en la medida de lo posible los detectores de señal, y posiblemente pasar algunos sistemas AA que deben estar funcionando en modo respuesta automática a modo mixto (automático supervisado ACTIVAMENTE por humano). No es inteligente dejar que un ordenador, al detectar un Tochka, de la orden automática de disparar, te quedas sin munición, y justo detrás llega el HIMARS, y ya no tienes con que derribarlo.

La técnica de este ataque de dos misiles aparenta un poco algo del tipo: "Hey!, que nosotros también sabemos lanzar un misil señuelo, y detrás va el pepino gordo....."


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Putos infraseres de mierda, veo que la cosa no cambia, los ucranianos se han follado otra base militar en Kherson y los rusos ya han bombardeado una zona residencial a casi 500 km del frente como represalia. 

Terrorismo puro y duro, pero eh no se le pueden dar armas de mas alcance a Ucrania no vayan a enfadarse los rusos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> com sa pot ser aixi? es que no teniu pas familia?
> a tots els porcs els arriba el seu dia



Visto che mi parli in catalano, ti parlerò in italiano:
tu per essere cattolico (con i tuoi sospiri di "madre di dio" come se fossi Satana) sei una merda che giustifica la morte di civili dal 2014 oltre ad essere tu in un subforum che parla di Ucraina dal thread del 1 dicembre 2013, io cago sul tuo cazzo di morto, ipocrita, Zionazi. 

Lascia stare la mia famiglia, hai capito? Non parli delle famiglie di quei civili, bambini, vecchi e donne uccisi dalle bombe dei tuoi amici sionisti, non te ne frega un cazzo, figlio di puttana.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Rusia solo merece acabar dividida en mil microestados y los rusos occidentales sodomizados por buriatos y chechenos.

Y nadie irá en su ayuda, porque es lo que merecen.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> com sa pot ser aixi? es que no teniu pas familia?
> a tots els porcs els arriba el seu dia



Como se puede ser tan hijo de la grandísima puta como para hablar ese dialecto de paletos de Mierda en un foro español???


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso el vídeo, el primero parece de tanteo o de cubrir el misil importante…que es el segundo….muy curioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno en parte si,, yo creo que se usará la vieja técnica de los narcos en los aeropuertos, envió 10 misiles(camellos) sabiendo que uno o dos no llegaran a destino por proteger a los otros de los antimisiles
el primero cayó justo en un tipo de patio interior, tremenda puntería


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia solo merece acabar dividida en mil microestados y los rusos occidentales sodomizados por buriatos y chechenos.
> 
> Y nadie irá en su ayuda, porque es lo que merecen.



@rejon dile a tu amigo sionazi Pedrito el Wapo que haga algo y no joda a terceros que no tienen la culpa de las putas sanciones de las que tanto te alegras








Las sanciones a Rusia dejan sin pensión a los "niños de la guerra"


Los bancos retienen o devuelven la prestación rusa a la que tienen derecho asturianos que huyeron a la Unión Soviética




www.lne.es


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (14 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @rejon dile a tu amigo sionazi Pedrito el Wapo que haga algo y no joda a terceros que no tienen la culpa de las putas sanciones de las que tanto te alegras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el teleprinter de gaviotón es unidireccional, ta pa recibir consignas nada más no puede enviar él nada


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Draghi es el siguiente
> 
> El M5E abandona a Mario Draghi y abre una crisis de Gobierno en Italia




Ya solo quedan 5. Tic tac


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Quieren imitar a los rusos y sale mal...



Lo que no entiendo es como no se usa más el doble rotor en los helicópteros, no es mecánicamente tan difícil y no necesitas el rotor de cola que es un estorbo.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> el teleprinter de gaviotón es unidireccional, ta pa recibir consignas nada más no puede enviar él nada



Jodete chusquero de mierda...que si puedo.....


----------



## Prophet (14 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El presidente serbio Vucic: "Sé lo que nos espera. En cuanto Vladimir Putin tome Seversk, Bakhmut, Soledar y luego la zona de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Avdeevka, presentará una propuesta. Si no la aceptan, y ellos (Occidente) no tienen intención de hacerlo, se desatará el infierno"*



*HÁGASE, CVMPLASE*

Sin con eso se terminan las tonterías en cuckcidente y me toca sufrir por la parte que me toca. Harto de no poder opinar del tema de Ucrania con un "mejor deja el tema" cuando nadie de los que habla sabe nada de geopolítica (ni siquiera saben lo que significa esa palabra) ni se enteran que los europeos estamos apoyando a unos nazis de verdad y no los de Vox (ojo soy votante de derechas así que no me venga ahora ningún iluminado con criptocomunista podemita). 

Ni siquiera saben que es el Donbass y las tropelías que se han hecho con los rusoparlantes desde 2014. Ni la manera de pensar de un ruso que para ellos fuera de los temas militares Ucrania significa parte de ellos y todo lo que estamos haciendo es mearnos en su cara e intentar humillarlos a más no poder. 

No entienden las implicaciones de llevar a un país como Rusia al límite igual que no se enteran del tema Argelia-Marruecos o China-Taiwan. En su mundo de la chupipiruleta el que ataca es el malo y no les entra en la cabeza que si yo veo a tres tíos con una katana que vienen a por mí y tengo una pistola en la mano pues mínimo se van a llevar um tirito en las piernas. 

Tampoco se enteran que Ucrania es un país ficticio y que no es lo mismo un ucraniano de Lvov que otro de Jarkov o de Donetsk. 

No digo que todos los ucranianos sean nazis pero que estos se encuentran infiltrados en el gobierno ucraniano y en su ejército no hay ninguna duda. 

Esos que van de demócratas y adalides de la libertad y nos han querido prohibir hasta comprar en los supermercados por no ponernos una sustancia experimental en el cuerpo. Y que tanto que creen en la "zienzia" y aunque hayan pasado una enfermedad se vacunan al mes su tercera o cuarta dosis. No sé yo creía que siempre la inmumidad natural es superior a la inmunidad adquirida por una vacuna. 

Esos que van de defensores de los gays porque en Rusia no quieren que le enseñen porquerías a los niños y que lo que tengan que ser y hacer que lo descubran por ellos mismos mientras callan con Arabia Saudí o Marruecos que lo tenemos al lado. 

Esos que atacan el cristianismo pero me dicen que el Islam es igualdad e inundan mi país de moronegrada y de inseguridad sin ningún control ni sanitario ni de antecedentes penales. 

Esos que me dicen que tengo que pasar hambre y frío, que no tenga hijos y que coma gusanos por el bien del mundo. Y que me vaya olvidando de tener coche y casa y que soy un violador por el simple hecho de nacer hombre. 

Pues eso, por mí como si Putin se quiere anexionar Europa entera y si no es Putin el que le venga detrás y que les haga revisar sus privilegios a cuckcidente pero de verdad de la buena.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Ser chepudo es una condición física.
> Utilizar chepudo como insulto...
> 
> Vamos, que comparto tu preocupación, pero no creo que nadie vaya por ahí haciendo mofa y befa de las cajeras... en cambio sí de los chepudos. Aunque no tengan nada que ver con Pablo Iglesias junior.



Ese es subnormal un puto cajero CHAPERO con infulas de la guarra de los 20.000 millones de euros.


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como no se usa más el doble rotor en los helicópteros, no es mecánicamente tan difícil y no necesitas el rotor de cola que es un estorbo.



En el futuro los modelos americanos lo usarán también.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Jul 2022)

Mapa de la zona de la operación en el Donbass de RIA Novosti.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @rejon dile a tu amigo sionazi Pedrito el Wapo que haga algo y no joda a terceros que no tienen la culpa de las putas sanciones de las que tanto te alegras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saberse no se podía ... Como casí todo lo que pasa en este país.


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Luego que si rusofobia....


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



degenerados.... con su sé pobre pero sé feliz ains


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 5. Tic tac
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123287



Europa el nuevo patio trasero de USA viendo que los sudacas cayeron en manos de China económicamente hablando

pd: reiniciaste tu lista de ignorados?


----------



## dabuti (14 Jul 2022)

Que ahorren los pobres que no puedan pagar o los que tengan mansiones de 200 metros, no te jode.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Europa el nuevo patio trasero de USA viendo que los sudacas cayeron en manos de China económicamente hablando
> 
> pd: reiniciaste tu lista de ignorados?



No.
Voy soltando a algunos con pocos mensajes, con la esperanza de que ya no posteen más, para poder meter a otros. 
Estoy en los 1000 desde hace mucho tiempo.
Es un tetris


----------



## Peineto (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.




Que no cunda el pánico. Hablé con Ronanoir hace dos días y sigue vivo.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

La basura criminal rusa , empezando por el Gran Hijo de Putin , pensaban que iban a tomar Kiev en un día, ucrania en tres, que iban a ser recibidos como libertadores y que occidente iba a mirar para otro lado .. 

Eso NO lo tenían pensado .. ni las sanciones.


La basura invasora y criminal rusa se puede ir a tomar por culo al igual que todos sus bots y demás escoria pro rusa...


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

La embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania instó a los estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania inmediatamente.
t.me/ZandVchannel/23161


----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Jul 2022)

No es santo de mi devocion precisamente, `pero cada dia tengo mas claro que a este tipo el deep state se lo quito de enmedio.


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En particular, se están reclutando oficiales instructores para la formación del cuartel general del batallón, los comandantes de compañía, los comandantes de pelotón, la formación de correctores de fuego de artillería, los artilleros aéreos avanzados, la formación especial para unidades de mortero y la formación de operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> También se están reclutando sargentos instructores para la formación de fuego, la formación táctica, la topografía militar, la formación de unidades especiales antitanques, la formación de reconocimiento, la formación de unidades especiales de misiles antiaéreos, la formación de comunicaciones, la formación de ingenieros y la formación de francotiradores.




Ahora que Harman trae ese post, creo que bien vale un breve comentario.

Aquellos que piensan que basta con "reclutar gente" y enviarla al frente, no deben olvidar la COMPLEJIDAD DE UN CAMPO DE BATALLA !!

Una cosa es un tío con un fusil (rezando que sepa sacarle el seguro para disparar, tenga idea de apuntar -para que no gaste munición haciendo ruido-, o que pueda desatascarla si se traba) y otra alguien que sepa manejar la radio, la brújula, leer un mapa militar, almacenar o manipular correctamente un obús de mortero.... y ni hablemos ya del operador de un tanque, arma antiaérea, apuntador de batería y mil cosas más.

Hasta el tema de la COCINA es todo un asunto (no es lo mismo cocinar en un restaurante que en un carro-cocina- y calcular los ingredientes y los modos de cocción).

Quizás la parte médica pueda ser más o menos similar a la "civil", pero la gran diferencia es que en el mundo "civil" la EMERGENTOLOGIA (atención de emergencias) es apenas un 3% del total de la atención médica, pero es casi el 95% de la atención en zonas de combate. ¿Creen que el personal de emergentología nace sabiendo?

Y no hablemos ya de la parte "profesional" del Ejército... tomar una ciudad y FORTIFICARLA, planificar la defensa y distribuir en ella los equipos, hombres y municiones, planificar el comando y control y toda la logística NO LO HACE NI UN SARGENTO !!, ese tipo de conocimientos recién se tiene a nivel de Mayor o de Coronel... y ni digamos la planificación del campo de combate (tarea de Generales).

Generales creo que no faltarán (los ponen los norteamericanos), pero sin capitanes, mayores y coroneles suficientes de buena calidad, tus acciones sobre el terreno se degradan !!

Ir a buscar a Dimitri al bar, ponerle un casco, vestirlo de "soldado" y mandarlo a que lo maten se puede hacer más o menos rápido (quizás una o dos semanas), darle un mínimo entrenamiento (para que entienda lo que es un pelotón, una orden, una formación) no suele tomar menos de 4-6 semanas, llegar a un operador de tanque, radio, radar... son formaciones de MESES O AÑOS !! (tirando más a años).

Es como un piloto de combate... formarlo en lo básico son de 3 a 4 años, especializarlo 2 o 3 años más y hacerlo excelente, no menos de 2 adicionales.

El desgaste al que somete la machacadora rusa al Ejército ucraniano con cada día que pasa, lo convierte cada vez más, de una dura y sólida roca a una papilla informe. A saber cuánto falta para que las líneas se quiebren, diluyan y desaparezcan.


----------



## Nefersen (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seversk liberada totalmente.
> Soledar en unas horas.
> Bakhmut supongo que llevará más días.
> 
> ...



Vale que en el campo de batalla la Otan está haciendo el ridículo, pero al menos las sanciones están funcionando. 
Rusia sorprende con su resistencia: la economía se está ''estabilizando'' y algunos sectores ya crecen


----------



## ZARGON (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso el vídeo, el primero parece de tanteo o de cubrir el misil importante…que es el segundo….muy curioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A fin de año seran remplazados por el Zircon.


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Curioso el vídeo, el primero parece de tanteo o de cubrir el misil importante…que es el segundo….muy curioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la misma potencia lo que pasa que ha caido mas cerca de la camara, esos misiles son identicos.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Me sangran las manos de aplaudir, grande @Loignorito pienso exactamente igual... y gracias por ayudarme a que me saquen de la nevera esos cuatro foreros.  Un abrazo



Al ignore !! 










  (no te asustes, es para el chiste)


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo…es un ataque de manada de lobos…la cabeza cargada en serio era la segunda. Y seguramente los ucranianos interceptaron algunos de los primeros, pero no el principal.
> 
> En la OTAN alguien se está comiendo las uñas por el fallo de haber dejado difundirse ese vídeo…



No yo te digo porque lo lei como funciona por norma tiran 4, uno de ellos va por encima ordenando al resto como es el mas expuesto si cae lo reemplaza uno de abajo subiendo a su nivel, y asi hasta el final.


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dimite la primera ministra estonia Kaja Kallas



Esto es de hace un par de días, ¿no?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No yo te digo porque lo lei como funciona por norma tiran 4, uno de ellos va por encima ordenando al resto como es el mas expuesto si cae lo reemplaza uno de abajo subiendo a su nivel, y asi hasta el final.



Ya, pero si te fijas las explosiones son muy distintas…son cosas distintas.


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Quieren imitar a los rusos y sale mal...



Ay pobres.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania instó a los estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania inmediatamente.
> t.me/ZandVchannel/23161



Posible derrumbe de los frente en breve o que se va a liar gorda con la contraofensiva de Kherson??


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> a este paso va a dimitir hasta el pingüino gilipollenko



Antonio no dimite eso tenlo clarinete


----------



## apocalippsis (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya, pero si te fijas las explosiones son muy distintas…son cosas distintas.



Puede ser la cercania con la camara, la primera explosion tambien es dantesca.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico. Hablé con Ronanoir hace dos días y sigue vivo.



Ya nos acordamos unos cuantos de él sobre febrero o marzo, y nos dijiste entonces que estaba bién.

Entiendo que el hilo entonces era mucho caos entonces y ni la mitad se enteró...


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

> mazuste dijo:
> La embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania instó a los estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania inmediatamente.
> t.me/ZandVchannel/23161





coscorron dijo:


> Posible derrumbe de los frente en breve o que se va a liar gorda con la contraofensiva de Kherson??



¿Será que al final eso que suelta @ferrys en otro hilo de que van a declarar la guerra a Ucrania es cierto? no le había dado ninguna credibilidad, pero ante esta noticia... pues.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Sí.
Me acuerdo cómo daban la tabarra los ejjjjjpertos con Lisichansk...que está en un altoooooo, que les va a costar a los rusosssssss decenas de miles de vidas y mesesssshhhhhh.

Así que Bakhmut, que está en una depresión del terreno y puede ser bombardeada desde cualquier punto...va a durar menos que un caramelo en la puerta del colegio


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Será que al final eso que suelta @ferrys en otro hilo de que van a declarar la guerra a Ucrania es cierto? no le había dado ninguna credibilidad, pero ante esta noticia... pues.



Yo creo que tiene que ver con la llegada de los drones persas...que van a cambiar las cosas, sobre todo en el Oeste, donde se consideraban casi intocables.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

Hombre, eso sería posible si el régimen ruso no amenazara a la UE con armas nucleares cada 2 por tres, si no violara su espacio aéreo, si no lanzara ciberataques, ni ataques híbridos contra las fronteras de la Unión Europea, si no invadiera países Europeos, ni intentara desestabilizar a los países de la UE, ni soñara en invadir a otros pero al ser de la OTAN ya no puede etc etc...


El régimen ruso podría haber tomado otro rumbo, el de llevarse bien con la UE, pero si ve a occidente como sus enemigos, y quiere volver a Rusia a la "grandeza" de los zares, y ganar influencia como en la época de la URSS, en vez de asumir la realidad que perdieron la Guerrra fría y estamos en el año 2022, no en 1960 ni siglos atrás.


----------



## Prophet (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Antonio no dimite eso tenlo clarinete



¿Antonio? ¿por qué motivo?
¡¡¡Ha seguido las órdenes al pie de la letra!!!


----------



## Loignorito (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que tiene que ver con la llegada de los drones persas...que van a cambiar las cosas, sobre todo en el Oeste, donde se consideraban casi intocables.



No lo veo. Esto es lo mismo que con los drones turcos, pero desde nuestra perspectiva. Podrán ser todo lo 'chulis' que quieras, pero no deciden nada. Son 'un punto más en el marcador'. Igual se temen que se produzca un golpe de Estado pro-ruso, o bien a razón de lo escrito al final del artículo (lo que sería para acojonarse) cito:



> Anteriormente, la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa llamó a atacar las instituciones gubernamentales de Kiev, en particular, la embajada estadounidense. Allí creen que el suministro de sistemas de lanzadores HIMARS a Ucrania podría supuestamente acercar la Tercera Guerra Mundial.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nota económica de Rusia.
> 
> Según Rosstat en mayo la producción rusa de automóviles cayó un 97% (o sea, prácticamente ha desaparecido), la de autobuses un 77%, locomotoras diésel un 63%, vidrio un 61%, lavadoras un 59% (por eso las roban :lol: ), neveras un 58%, vagones de carga un 52%, motores eléctricos un 50%, vagones de pasajeros un 40% ...
> 
> ...



Mas técnicos cualificados de la industria para fabricas misiles balísticos y de crucero, actualizar y reparar vehículos blindados y fabricar cohetes y munición de artillería inteligente
Porque Rusia tiene pleno empleo, no como España, asi que hay que sacar a los trabajadores de algún sitio para seguir fabricando armas, que pagamos nosotros con la subida del precio de los combustibles

Y dentro de un año, cuando tengan organizada la produccion y sustituidos los componenetes occidentales por fabricacion propia otra vez a producir, mas y mejor.


----------



## rejon (14 Jul 2022)

El 30% de los ataques con misiles de Rusia durante la semana pasada fueron contra objetos civiles.

«En general, durante la semana, casi el 30% de los ataques con misiles del enemigo se dirigieron a objetos de infraestructura civil, lo que indica el propósito de las acciones de los líderes políticos y militares rusos con respecto al genocidio del pueblo ucraniano", dijo Oleksiy Gromov .

“La semana pasada, el enemigo realizó entre siete y 12 ataques aéreos todos los días, y solo el 8 y 9 de julio, realizó 50 ataques. 
Anteayer, 12 de julio – 30 ataques.
En su mayor parte, el enemigo atacó con misiles objetos en las regiones de Donetsk, Zaporizhzhia y Kharkiv"


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Primero Boris Johnson, ahora Draghi...quién será el próximo? el Papa? Macron? Scholtz? Isabel II se muere?




Pues si. El Boris cayó. Droghi ha dimitido hoy. la ministre de Estonia, también, 
Scholz se tambalea, Macron bajo presión...
EEUU ha podido meter la pata, porque hay muchas más fracturas pendientes.
Ba vien...


----------



## Moderado (14 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ronanoir* sospecho que ya no está en este Valle de Lágrimas.
> El último contacto que tuve con Él fue hace 3 años. Tenía un cancer jodido.



El último mensaje que recibí de el era del enero del año pasado, me dijo que tuvo que ir a hacerse una biopsia de urgencia y que la cosa pintaba mal.

No sé, no recibí ninguna noticia de el en todo este tiempo; quiero pensar que todo ha salido bien, pero me temo lo peor. Parece que llevaba años con problemas de salud.

Edito: @Peineto y @El-Mano ya lo han aclarado, me alegro de verdad.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, exacto, este hilo:
> 
> La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!
> 
> ...



Si, algo ví de un principio de negociaciones entre kurdos/assad, todo muy verde aún.

En realidad me refería a otra cosa, creo que era otro forero a lo que me refería, pero también recuerdo el hilo tuyo. Tengo el enlace en el ordenador de lo que me refiero, mañana igual miro lo que decia, era básicamente una lista de varios medios de información ordenados en idiomas y algo más. Yo creo que puede que fuera de ccartech o de estiércol inmobiliario.

Creo que tu firma era como un periodico y ponia 777 también, .


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jul 2022)

Hemos pasado de a España le sobra el gas por todas partes, no va a haber escasez pase lo que pase a comprarlo más caro a EEUU para venderle el barato a Marruecos (con el consiguiente problema con Argelia que piensan que es su gas el que vendes a su enemigo) y a leer....básicamente pero dicho con otras palabras, que nuestros políticos lo enviarán al resto de paises de la Unión Europea para que así también haya escasez en España (es curioso lo del bien común, ese bien común Europeo en que el resto de paises cuando pueden se aprovechan de España.....y cuando España tiene la sárten por el mango....se siguen aprovechando de España. Resultado, siempre ganan Alemania y compañia y siempre pierden los mismos) pero que no pasa nada si los Españoles no pueden pagar la calefacción este invierno, que a ella como vicepresidenta le sobrará el dinero para poner la calefacción al máximo todos los días.

*Ribera avisa que España debe prepararse para un posible escenario de escasez de gas en la UE*
"Los países europeos *debemos prepararnos para un escenario de* *escasez de gas en los próximos meses, como resultado de la guerra en Ucrania*. España no afronta problemas de seguridad de suministro, pero como los demás socios comunitarios, *estamos diseñando un Plan de Contingencia para afrontar dicho escenario de un modo coordinado con nuestros vecinos y con la Comisión Europea*", ha señalado la vicepresidenta, según recoge el Ministerio en un comunicado.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jul 2022)

*El petróleo cae un 5% y recupera niveles similares a los del principio de la guerra en Ucrania*


Creo que todos lo hemos notado al ir a repostar, la gasolina ya está a niveles de antes de la guerra


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *El petróleo cae un 5% y recupera niveles similares a los del principio de la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Creo que todos lo hemos notado al ir a repostar, la gasolina ya está a niveles de antes de la guerra



Pues en mi gasolinera ahora a 2,10…casi, casi, como antes…nos toman por idiotas completos desde 2020…


----------



## mazuste (14 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Me da a mi que esto que se ve, y que tú expones, es una de las primeras respuestas técnicas de contrarréplica a los celebérrimos HIMARS.
> 
> Ya ha salido alguna información, posteada por aquí, que al parecer esos ataques con HIMARS tan tremebundos y destacados, se dieron con una muy determinada casuística:
> Lanzamientos múltiples, tanto del HIMARS propiamente dicho, como de unos cuantos Smerchs y algún Tochka.
> ...



En 'Resumen militar', ayer hablaba de nuevas tácticas de saturación probadas por los ucranianos.
Los ucranianos están preparando un ataque coordinado en una amplia línea de frente en la zona
de Kherson y también están practicando ataques de saturación con misiles con el objeto de saturar
las defensas aéreas rusas y dejar pasar los misiles de Hirmar. Así que los ucranianos dependerán
de una logística eficiente para trasladar los suministros desde el oeste hasta las líneas del frente.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues en mi gasolinera ahora a 2,10…casi, casi, como antes…nos toman por idiotas completos desde 2020…



el petroleo se paga en dolares


----------



## willbeend (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No.
> Voy soltando a algunos con pocos mensajes, con la esperanza de que ya no posteen más, para poder meter a otros.
> Estoy en los 1000 desde hace mucho tiempo.
> Es un tetris



Coño, hace unas horitas acabo de hacer lo mismo, viendo que no parece que vayan a aumentar el limite. He designorado a los que tenian menos de 1.000 mensajes...


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Antonio? ¿por qué motivo?
> ¡¡¡Ha seguido las órdenes al pie de la letra!!!



Dragui también y ha dimitido, lo mismo es que Mario tiene cierto remordimiento de conciencia y Antonio no porque es un puto psicopata


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues en mi gasolinera ahora a 2,10…casi, casi, como antes…nos toman por idiotas completos desde 2020…



Hombre, está casi igual....y el precio de la luz a niveles de 2018, que lo ha dicho Pedro Sánchez, asíque tiene que ser cierto 

Pues si, este gobierno toma a la gente por estúpida.....y puede que en muchos casos tengan razón, porque luego la gente sigue votándoles. Da igual que ellos solitos creen un conflicto con Argelia, que te mientan sobre el precio de la luz, que se alien con proetarras o con independentistas, que etc etc

Y ahora en lugar de almacenar gas se lo compras más caro a EEUU para venderle el más barato al país que te putea, Marruecos.....y la gente les sigue votando.


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>



Esto empieza a ser como los memes de "Assad must go" pero a lo bestia


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1123293
> 
> 
> Mapa de la zona de la operación en el Donbass de RIA Novosti.





Claro!, *como todos entendemos cirílico*, es muy claro. Tendrías que poner más.


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Tú dices que más o menos a la altura de Kiev se puede dar vuelta la tortilla ?, lo mismo que en Berlín ?



No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta

En todo este conflicto se han visto 3 unidades del T-90M, uno fue destruido y el otro lo abandonaron con otros tanques. Ahora esten metiendo T62 con tripulaciones de reserva


Unidades perdidas *14-07-2022*

T-62M 1 unidad
T-64 29 unidades (+1)

T-72A-AV-B (soviético) 230 unidades (+1)
T-72BA-B3 250 unidades (+1)
T-80BV-BK (soviético) 53 unidades (+2)
T-80 106 unidades
T-90 20 unidades
T-90M 2 unidades
desconocido 176 unidades (+9)
Total *868 *unidades perdidas 31,22% del total de unidades operativas

+10 tanques


----------



## piru (14 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es como no se usa más el doble rotor en los helicópteros, no es mecánicamente tan difícil y no necesitas el rotor de cola que es un estorbo.



Tecnología de materiales. Hacen falta aleaciones que garanticen que las palas no se van a tocar bajo ninguna circunstancia y en ese terreno los rusos ganan por goleada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el petroleo se paga en dolares



O en rublos…eso ya depende…

Unos 5769 rublos por barril…más o menos…

Si eres amigo un 30% de descuento…


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Viendo el resultado de las sanciones a Rusia, creo que los argentinos tendrían que pedir que se las apliquen también a ellos !!


----------



## ATDTn (14 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Antonio no dimite eso tenlo clarinete



Es un superviviente
Inepto y lameculos como el que más, pero superviviente


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues si. El Boris cayó. Droghi ha dimitido hoy. la ministre de Estonia, también,
> Scholz se tambalea, Macron bajo presión...
> EEUU ha podido meter la pata, porque hay muchas más fracturas pendientes.
> Ba vien...


----------



## perrasno (14 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 5. Tic tac
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123287



Por favor, Trudó, por favor Trudó.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (14 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Viendo el resultado de las sanciones a Rusia, creo que los argentinos tendrían que pedir que se las apliquen también a ellos !!
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123382



Igual si se meten en los BRICS hay sorpresas...


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Dragui también y ha dimitido, lo mismo es que Mario tiene cierto remordimiento de conciencia y Antonio no porque es un puto psicopata



Eso sí que no lo veo.
Lo del remordimiento, quiero decir. Antes me creo la presión de M5E, y la perspectiva de lo que espera...
Antonio es que no lo ve venir.


----------



## cobasy (14 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Que ahorren los pobres que no puedan pagar o los que tengan mansiones de 200 metros, no te jode.



En los locales de moda...también lo van a restringir?
Que risa...


----------



## Nico (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta




Aja! ¿y esas pérdidas de qué chiste de Zelensky dices que las has copiado?   

Veo que tus fuentes son de una solidez inconmensurable.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Hoy USA perdió uno de sus drones, que cayó en Rumanía.
30 millones de dólares cuesta cada uno, como 4 tanques t-14 rusos


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Jul 2022)

El Apache vuela porque es tan feo que el suelo no quiere saber nada de él y lo repele. Se intentó aplicar ese concepto al Mi28


----------



## Bartleby (14 Jul 2022)

Hay que ganar la guerra a Putin


----------



## Teuro (14 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los ucranianos canadienses intentan a través de los tribunales evitar el regreso de la turbina para el gasoducto a la Federación Rusa.*
> Ayer, 18:20
> 2
> 
> ...



Joder con los alemanes y la turbina, ¿Acaso no se las puede hacer Rowenta, o Dyson?


----------



## frangelico (14 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Joder con los alemanes y la turbina, ¿Acaso no se las puede hacer Rowenta, o Dyson?



O abrir Nordstream 2.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el petroleo se paga en dolares



El petroleo estaba antes de la guerra a 99 dolares el barril mas o menos y el euro a 1,14 dolares .. Es decir el barrill de petroleo costaba 86 euros .. Ahora el barril de petroleo cuesta para los europeos 99 euros (efecto del tipo de cambio que tenemos paridad) o sea que la gasolina debería haber subido alrededor del 99/86 = 15 % pero en realidad ha pasado de 1,60 a 2.01 que estaba ayer la super 95 o sea un 25 % o un 10 % de la subida que no se justifica por la subida del precio de la matería prima... Pues eso, el margencito para pagar el impuesto del gobierno y esas cosas ... O es que los veinte centimos os creíais que no los paga nadie???









Precio de la gasolina y el diésel en España, jueves 24 de febrero


¿Cuánto cuesta el litro de gasolina en España? Revisa el precio actualizado del combustible en Motor EL PAÍS.




motor.elpais.com


----------



## El Mercader (14 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hay que ganar la guerra a Putin



Guillotinas, joder, lo que necesitamos es empezar a producir guillotinas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Jul 2022)

*Al gobierno de Letonia le gustan las Waffen-SS, pero no los blogueros*



Krišjānis Kariņš es un ultraderechista estadounidense que hoy es primer ministro de Letonia y visitó España a mediados de junio.

Sus declaraciones, que no fueron impugnadas por ningún miembro del gobierno español, se resumen en la exigencia del rearme de la OTAN en toda la Europa oriental para acosar a Rusia y en incrementar el envío de armamento a Ucrania. No son las únicas muestras de su beligerancia: su gobierno ampara manifestaciones de veteranos letones de las Waffen-SS nazis, al tiempo que encarcela y tortura a disidentes como Kiril Fiódorov.

Fiódorov es un bloguero que fue detenido por la policía letona el 17 de marzo de 2022 y conducido a dependencias de la Seguridad del Estado. Desde entonces está encarcelado en la prisión central de Riga. Ha sido maltratado y torturado con descargas eléctricas, según ha manifestado él mismo a sus allegados. Fiódorov fue detenido por manifestar su opinión sobre la guerra en Ucrania, que no coincide con la postura del gobierno de Krišjānis Kariņš, y puede ser condenado a cinco años de prisión por «violar la ley penal de Letonia» en virtud de los artículos 78 («incitar al odio nacional, étnico y racial») y 74 («justificación del genocidio, crímenes de lesa humanidad, crímenes contra la paz, así como crímenes de guerra»).

El bloguero, cuyos canales tienen millones de visitas, recibió amenazas por sus opiniones en Telegram y You Tube, donde cuenta con más de un millón de seguidores. En sus publicaciones informaba del curso de la guerra en Ucrania, con datos que no coinciden con la propaganda vertida por el gobierno letón y por los medios de comunicación del país. Su detención y encarcelamiento son muy preocupantes porque según la autoritaria legislación letona, Fiódorov puede ser acusado de múltiples delitos y arriesga una pena de prisión por traición, por incitación al odio, por justificación del genocidio, por crímenes de guerra y crímenes de lesa humanidad, acusaciones disparatadas destinadas a acallar las opiniones de Fiódorov y eliminar cualquier atisbo de crítica a la beligerante y agresiva posición del gobierno de Riga.

Fiódorov, que anunció su intención de emigrar a Rusia a causa del rápido deterioro de la situación política en Letonia, lleva meses encarcelado y ha sido torturado con descargas eléctricas, amenazado, maltratado psicológicamente, además de sufrir abusos físicos. La detención, encarcelamiento y torturas padecidas por Fiódorov son una evidente y gravísima violación de los derechos humanos cuya responsabilidad recae en el gobierno que dirige ese estadounidense ultranacionalista llamado Arturs Krišjānis Kariņš.

El gobierno letón conjuga su pertenencia a la Unión Europea y sus proclamas democráticas con la constante restricción del derecho a la libertad de expresión y con la práctica de la tortura y el encarcelamiento de disidentes. Letonia margina y restringe los derechos de la población letona de habla rusa, y mantiene también una férrea censura sobre la situación de Fiódorov, de cuyo encarcelamiento ni siquiera informan los controlados medios de comunicación letones. Su gobierno ha permitido también la creación de una web que elabora una «lista negra» donde figuran ciudadanos letones por su supuesto apoyo a Rusia, y donde muchos ciudadanos son acusados públicamente de ser «provocadores antiletones» y «propagandistas del mundo ruso». En un escandaloso disparate jurídico y político, el gobierno letón ha considerado la inclusión de personas en esa «lista negra» no como una clara incitación al odio que pone en peligro a muchos ciudadanos, sino como «una muestra de libertad de expresión». Para mayor escarnio, el actual presidente de Letonia, Egils Levits, es un jurista conservador y nacionalista que fue el representante letón en el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos.

Ese gobierno letón que convive con manifestaciones de apoyo a la extrema derecha y al nazismo, con los desfiles anuales de la Legión Letona de las Waffen-SS que combatieron junto a la Alemania nazi, ha demolido los monumentos conmemorativos que se erigieron para celebrar la derrota del nazismo en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, e incluso hizo detener recientemente a la eurodiputada Tatiana Zdanoka (cuya familia fue asesinada por los colaboraciones letones con el nazismo) por rendir homenaje a los soldados soviéticos que liberaron Riga. Todas esas decisiones del gobierno de Letonia son una evidente incitación al odio, algo que ha sido condenado por la Unión Europea; pese a ello, Bruselas encubre la marginación de la población de habla rusa. Por supuesto, de todo esto Úrsula von der Leyen y Josep Borrell no saben nada.


----------



## El Mercader (14 Jul 2022)

Así nos van a poner el ojete a los europeos.


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Jul 2022)

"Estados Unidos retiró de las sanciones a la ex "filial" de "Gazprom" Gazprom Germania GmbH, así como a la "filial" de "Alfa-Bank" en Kazajistán

EE.UU. permite transacciones con Rusia relacionadas con fertilizantes, alimentos, semillas, medicinas, equipo médico: Tesoro de EE.UU."
Esto confirma que le importa más destruir la economía europea que la economía rusa.


----------



## El Mercader (14 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Al gobierno de Letonia le gustan las Waffen-SS, pero no los blogueros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estrategia de Estados Unidos ha sido rodear Rusia de países en los cuales se ha financiado y se ha dado apoyo a Nazis hasta ponerlos en el poder y luego ser usados como ariete contra Rusia...Pero EjKe los rusos son mu malos que se enfadan sin motivo.


----------



## niraj (14 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro que había un plan: arruinar Europa. Luego Blackrock y Vanguard comprarán todo a precio de saldo para ser todavía más dueños de nosotros. Les salió bastante bien con la plandemia, pero no tanto como querían. Ahora con la que han montado en Ucrania sí lo van a conseguir del todo. Y de paso reducen notablemente la capacidad europea para compra de insumos chinos y energía rusa, para debilitarlos.
> 
> Y antes de todo esto, se encargaron de llenar nuestras naciones de extranjeros que no tienen ni idea de como son las cosas para disolver el voto en múltiples partidos y que ninguna nación tenga unidad frente a ellos. De paso nos marean con las rencillas étnicas y culturales, igual que nos marearon con la lucha entre pro y anti vacunas. La cuestión es dividir a la sociedad, polarizarla.



¿Y para que van a querer comprar industrias arruinadas? 
No tiene sentido
Además, si mira la participación de Blackrock y Vanguard verá que en buena parte ya las han comprado, hace tiempo.

Para saber lo que quieren, solo hay que escucharles:
º Cambiar el gobierno de Rusia por otro sumiso. Como dijo Biden: "Putin no puede seguir en el poder"
º Trocear Rusia en pequeñas regiones manejables, al estilo de Kazajstán y otras repúblicas de la URSS, Y si puede ser, enfrentadas entre ellas.
Lo que USA denomina sarcásticamente "descolonización"





"Descolonizar a Rusia": EEUU muestra cómo quiere balcanizar el país euroasiático


Un comité del gobierno, bajo la tutela de Victoria "Fuck Europe" Nuland, plantea que ya no basta con un cambio de régimen. Han que dividir a Rusia




www.lahaine.org





En cuanto a UEropa, aquí es verdugo y no víctima.

Se ha lanzado con todo para dividir Rusia no porque se lo digan los anglos (que también), sino porque es su última oportunidad de subsistencia; la UE hasta ahora se ha alimentado de los nuevos países asociados, primero les obliga a vender sus empresas e infraestructuras, y luego vive de lo que estos países les compran a cambio de endeudarse... Pero ya no les queda donde ampliarse, salvo Rusia. 

La UE imagina pequeñitas Rusias donde extraer sus recursos a cambio de una miseria, y que queden atadas a la compra de los productos de la UE

Aquí la UE no es una pobre ingenua y engañada. Sabe muy bien donde se ha metido, cual es su objetivo. Y lo que arriesga.


----------



## Remequilox (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En 'Resumen militar', ayer hablaba de nuevas tácticas de saturación probadas por los ucranianos.
> Los ucranianos están preparando un ataque coordinado en una amplia línea de frente en la zona
> de Kherson y también están practicando ataques de saturación con misiles con el objeto de saturar
> las defensas aéreas rusas y dejar pasar los misiles de Hirmar. Así que los ucranianos dependerán
> de una logística eficiente para trasladar los suministros desde el oeste hasta las líneas del frente.



El frente de Jerson es un poco como nuestro frente de Aragón en la guerra civil. El frente tonto. Escaramuzas continuas sin recorrido, profundidad ni importancia estratégica, hasta que se lió parda, y fue sede de algunas de las más fieras batallas (Teruel, Belchite, Ebro).

Es un frente ideal para probar cosas. 
Si sale bien (como esta táctica de tirar HIMARS en modo manada de lobos, cubiertos por Smerch y Tochka), perfecto, algo de daño haces. 
Y si sale mal, de momento y por ahora, no vas a perder nada.

No veo capacidad ni interés en el tipo de ofensiva masiva que pudiesen hacer los ucranianos aquí. 
Haría falta meter MUCHA fuerza (mucha, tipo al menos unos 80.000 efectivos profesionales, no meros reclutas, con unos 600 tanques, además de jugarte casi TODA tu fuerza aérea restante para dar un mínimo de cobertura), para unos objetivos muy pobres:
.- Anular la cabeza de puente del Dnieper, y dejar a los rusos al otro lado
.- Quitarles la ciudad capital del Oblast, con su relevancia política
.- Anular la central hidroeléctrica
.- Y nada más

El canal de Crimea seguiría estando bajo la orilla "rusa".
El gran estuario del Dnieper-Buj meridional seguiría estando copado.

En todo caso, eso de hacer "prácticas" con el enemigo, no se yo si es buena idea. Tú aprendes, pero tu enemigo también.
Mi apuesta, en dos semanas a lo sumo, los casos de éxito de los HIMARS serán anecdóticos.


----------



## coscorron (14 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta
> 
> En todo este conflicto se han visto 3 unidades del T-90M, uno fue destruido y el otro lo abandonaron con otros tanques. Ahora esten metiendo T62 con tripulaciones de reserva
> 
> ...



Lo del 30 % ese es como lo de las mariposas que no pueden volar ... No pueden perder el 30 % por ciento de sus blindados y sin embargo los han perdido y siguen avanzando ... Esas teorías deberían ser revisadas.


----------



## Argentium (14 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos es vulnerable a los ataques con misiles de crucero que usa Rusia en Ucrania*
*Un análisis de un think tank estadounidense advirtió que Estados Unidos debería centrar sus estrategias en defensa en la protección contra este tipo de armamento*
14 de julio de 2022 22:04 LA NACION





*Estados Unidos no tiene los sistemas de defensa aérea necesarios para enfrentar un ataque de los **misiles de crucero** que está utilizando Rusia en su invasión a Ucrania *y es vulnerable a estas amenazas, indicó un nuevo reporte de un _think tank_ de investigación política estadounidense.

El *Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales (CSIS) *de Estados Unidos, una organización sin fines de lucro que sigue de cerca las estrategias de defensa nacionales, aseguró que los esfuerzos antimisiles estadounidenses se han basado “durante mucho tiempo en una sorprendente dicotomía”. Esto se debe a que la estrategia de defensa aérea nacional se ha relegado en gran medida a las amenazas balísticas de largo alcance,* mientras que la defensa contra ataques de misiles de crucero se centró en invertir en protección regional enfocada en otras zonas del mundo, excluyendo al territorio nacional.*





En esta imagen tomada de un video distribuido por el servicio de prensa del Ministerio ruso de Defensa, un nuevo misil de crucero hipersónico Zircon sale desde la fragata Almirante Gorshkov de la Marina rusa desde el Mar Blanco, en el norte de Rusia, el lunes 19 de julio de 2021.
“*La falta casi total de defensa contra misiles de crucero en el territorio nacional y otras formas de defensa aérea más amplias han creado un problema de disuasión*”, afirmó el informe. “Esta dicotomía persistente crea una vulnerabilidad que los adversarios cercanos tratan de explotar”

En efecto, este enfoque asume que cada batalla regional tendrá sus amenazas de armas particulares, pero ignora los cambio en el entorno estratégico y en especial la proliferación de amenazas aéreas cada vez más sofisticadas, por lo que* Estados Unidos debería considerarse a sí mismo junto con América del Norte como una zona determinada y debería “evolucionar” en su forma de pensar su defensa antimisiles, detalló el estudio*.

“En cierto sentido, [la estrategia estadounidense] ignora el hecho de que Norteamérica también es una región”, resumió el texto. “Al igual que en cualquier otra región, *los ataques a los activos de América del Norte podrían ser diseñados para moldear el cálculo político y militar de los responsables políticos de Estados Unidos”.*


Para abordar este problema, los expertos de la organización recomendaron en primera instancia vincular los radares terrestres existentes, los aviones de vigilancia, los drones de alto vuelo y los interceptores de misiles.

“El actual sistema de mando y control, aunque cuenta con personal militar estadounidense y canadiense muy dedicado, emplea tecnología de la década de 1990 y utiliza procesos de decisión de la década de 1960″, profundizaron los autores del CSIS.* “Casi no hay defensas construidas contra las amenazas de misiles de crucero de baja altitud”.*






0
Los misiles de crucero hipersónicos son una modalidad de proyectiles que cuentan con un sistema de propulsión que rompe varias veces las barreras del sonidoUS AIR FORCE
Los misiles de crucero son armas de una nueva generación de armamento utilizadas por el Kremlin durante su incursión en Ucrania. Lleva desarrollando este tipo de arsenal militar desde 2018. Moscú ha realizado pruebas con su famoso misil de crucero hipersónico Zircon, que logra recorrer distancias de unos 1000 kilómetros.

A diferencia de los misiles balísticos, los de crucero son más difíciles de detectar, pueden lanzarse desde el aire, en plataformas terrestres, aéreas o debajo de la superficie del océano, y su recorrido de vuelo implica un desafío para los sensores infrarrojos.* Los misiles de crucero se desplazan a baja altura y recorren cientos o hasta miles de kilómetros.*

El Pentágono lleva años preocupado por las amenazas que suponen los misiles de crucero para Estados Unidos,* pero ha hecho pocos avances.* Entre los problemas principales se encuentra “la percepción de que la defensa nacional contra misiles de crucero es inasequible o poco práctica”, lo que da lugar a “soluciones frágiles y costosas”, indicó el análisis. Por lo que propone en primer lugar designar a un agente ejecutivo con autoridad para diseñar la adquisición de estos sistemas de defensa y luego comenzar a “presupuestas sustancialmente para la implementación plurianual, comenzando en serio en el año fiscal 2024″.

“Los misiles de crucero y las amenazas aéreas relacionadas ya no son una amenaza emergente, ya están aquí.* Las amenazas que antes se consideraban sólo un problema para otras regiones, ahora están llegando a puerto cercano*”, concluyó.

LA NACION


----------



## Honkler (14 Jul 2022)

A ese habría que ejecutarlo directamente


----------



## Octubrista (14 Jul 2022)

La prensa italiana ahora, ¿quién será el próximo?















Le dimissioni di Draghi viste dalla Russia. Medvedev: chi sarà il prossimo?


Post sarcastico su Telegram dell'ex presidente russo e attuale vice presidente del consiglio di Sicurezza di Mosca che pubblica una foto di Mario Draghi, u…




www.repubblica.it


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

En el TG de hoy
- La embajada americana en Kiev ha mandado una nota para que se piren ya todos los americanos de Ucrania. 
Puede ver algo serio
- El presidente Serbio dice que después de tomar no sé que sitios del Donbas, Putin ofrecerá una negociación a Ucrania, y que él estará seguro de que será rechazada.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania instó a los estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania inmediatamente.
> t.me/ZandVchannel/23161



se vienen cositas...


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Es un superviviente
> Inepto y lameculos como el que más, pero *superviviente*



No es un superviviente. Es el mayor HDP que preside casi ningún gobierno. Sin escrúpulos es todo más fácil.


----------



## lapetus (14 Jul 2022)

Van bastante abrigados para ser Julio.


----------



## NPI (14 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo del 30 % ese es como lo de las mariposas que no pueden volar ... No pueden perder el 30 % por ciento de sus blindados y sin embargo los han perdido y siguen avanzando ... Esas teorías deberían ser revisadas.



FICCIÓN = REALIDAD
OTAN = NO OTAN
COVIDIANOS 2020 = OTANEROS 2022


----------



## Egam (14 Jul 2022)

antes cae el aleman. fijo.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Dragui también y ha dimitido, lo mismo es que Mario tiene cierto remordimiento de conciencia y Antonio no porque es un puto psicopata



antonio no tiene donde ir


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Jul 2022)

no admite la dimisión del jodio Draghi, le encargan nuevo gobierno y sin ser elegidos por los italianos. Mattarella traidor!


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> antonio no tiene donde ir



Claro que tiene. Con lo que ha robado (todo legal) desde que es presidente de Gobierno, su mujer, su familia y él, tiene la vida todavía más resuelta que su amigo el pro-etarra ZP.


----------



## Egam (14 Jul 2022)

Gensanta! 1000 operativos en un dia.
Cuantas tropas tiene la tOnTAN en las fronteras on Rusia... 30000? no les duran un mes.


----------



## Peineto (14 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Al gobierno de Letonia le gustan las Waffen-SS, pero no los blogueros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro gobernante nazijudío, y van . . .

Copio de Wikipedia.


Egils Levits nació en Riga en 1955. Su padre Jonass era un ingeniero de origen judío que sobrevivió al Holocausto, mientras que su madre Ingeborga era una poetisa cuya familia había sido deportada en 1949. Como ella logró evitar el destierro escondiéndose de los militares soviéticos, Egils no pudo ser registrado en el censo hasta que cumplió cuatro años, coincidiendo con la aministía general decretada por Nikita Jrushchov.1

En 1972, cuando tenía 17 años, los soviéticos permitieron que la familia Levits pudiera emigrar al extranjero. Aunque en un primer momento habían pensado establecerse en Israel, al final se marcharon a la República Federal de Alemania, donde ya vivía parte de su familia materna.1 Después de completar la educación secundaria en Münster, se licenció en Ciencias Políticas por la Universidad de Hamburgo.2

En su carrera profesional trabajó como profesor asistente en la Universidad de Kiel, así como traductor de documentos jurídicos para el Tribunal Superior de Schleswig-Holstein. Habla con fluidez letón, ruso y alemán.2

Está casado con la ginecóloga Andra Levita, con la que ha tenido un hijo y una hija. En 2018, antes de ser nombrado presidente de Letonia, publicó un libro de memorias en el que recopila su experiencia personal como político y jurista.2

A ver si alguna mente preclara aclara esta esquizofrenia democAstica


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Gensanta! 1000 operativos en un dia.
> Cuantas tropas tiene la tOnTAN en las fronteras on Rusia... 30000? no les duran un mes.



Yo creo que la cifra de bajas ucras, entre muertos, heridos y rendidos, debe andar por los 1000 diarios. Con la cantidad de plomo que tiran los ruso a diario no puede ser de otra forma.


----------



## Elimina (14 Jul 2022)

Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...


----------



## la mano negra (14 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> El primer ministro italiano Draghi se acaba de dimitir.



Algo le han ordenado que haga y lo que le queda de conciencia le ha retorcido las entrañas y ha dicho que no. Así que lo han puesto de patitas en la calle. Perro Sánchez no va a tener ese problema . Él hace lo que que le manden , sea lo que sea.


----------



## Egam (14 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123465



Creo que el nombre tecnico es onanismo.


----------



## Egam (14 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Algo le han ordenado que haga y lo que le queda de conciencia le ha retorcido las entrañas y ha dicho que no. Así que lo han puesto de patitas en la calle. Perro Sánchez no va a tener ese problema . Él hace lo que que le manden , sea lo que sea.



Yo creo que es mas "las ratas abandonan el barco" que otra cosa.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Jul 2022)

Maniobras militares ucranianas hacia el territorio de la República Popular de Kherson fueron detenidas por masivo ataque de artillería ruso.
- La última vez que se dio algo como esto fue en 2003 (Irak).

lo comparto porque no lo he visto en las 15 pag anteriores, si lo subieron ya, no importa, es digno de ver 2 veces


----------



## Expected (14 Jul 2022)

MAÑANA es día 15
No es OCTUBRE pero como ya anticipamos por aquí....el gas como que no va a volver a fluir. Los Bielorrusos están calentando para salir y Lituania tiene una cantidad de boletos para ser atacada inenarrable. 
Alguien está "exterminando" a los políticos de los países y no es para nada bueno. La Estonia, Boris, Draghi....y en breve el alemán...
Y la ciudadanía....pues como en el Titanic....seguimos bailando al son de la música. Ya notaremos el frío agua en los tobillos en breve. De esta, no nos vamos a librar. Ahora hay que ver entre todos....como minimizar daños si es que todavía estamos a tiempo. 
Y nuestros ninis....y todos esos chavalotes y chavalotas entre 16 y 25 años....ya verás cuando se enteren que tienen que volver a hacer la mili obligatoriamente....y además de 12 meses ...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123465



Cruce mental que lleva el bicho, de psiquiátrico.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> FICCIÓN = REALIDAD
> OTAN = NO OTAN
> COVIDIANOS 2020 = OTANEROS 2022



Ya sabes que la rae decidió porque son asi de hdp, llamar covidiotas a los no vacunados y cotidianos a los emponzoñados. Les pregunté porqué y contestaron que los anglos habían dicho covidiots... la rae plegada a los puntos anglos de mierda y a la farmaindustria


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jul 2022)

Por fin el oeste de Ucrania empieza a sentir el pavor de la guerra. Ya era hora.


----------



## pemebe (14 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nota económica de Rusia.
> 
> Según Rosstat en mayo la producción rusa de automóviles cayó un 97% (o sea, prácticamente ha desaparecido), la de autobuses un 77%, locomotoras diésel un 63%, vidrio un 61%, lavadoras un 59% (por eso las roban :lol: ), neveras un 58%, vagones de carga un 52%, motores eléctricos un 50%, vagones de pasajeros un 40% ...
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es ir a la fuente que citas. Es verdad que ha bajado la producción de vehiculos y mucho pero en global solo ha bajado el 1,7%. Y todavia están en positivo durante el año 2022






Динамика промышленного производства в мае 2022 года







rosstat.gov.ru





Producción industrial en mayo de 2022
La producción industrial en mayo de 2022 disminuyó un 1,7% (en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021). En comparación con abril de 2022, el índice de producción industrial ha disminuido un (-)1,9%. En general, la producción industrial aumentó un 2,8% en enero-mayo de 2022 en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021.

El aumento del índice en mayo, en comparación con el mismo periodo de 2021, lo mostró la producción de electricidad y calor - (+)4,0%. La producción de electricidad aumentó un 4,0% respecto a mayo de 2021 y la de vapor y agua caliente un 5,4%.

El sector primario bajó un 0,8% en mayo de 2021 y subió un 2,7% en abril de 2022. El sector manufacturero mostró un descenso del (-)3,2% en mayo de 2021 y del (-)3,2% en abril de 2022. Las industrias relacionadas con el agua y las aguas residuales, la gestión de residuos y la reducción de la contaminación disminuyeron -(-)4,4% en mayo de 2021, pero aumentaron (+)3,7% en abril de 2022.

Industrias que muestran un aumento de la producción en mayo de 2022 (en comparación con mayo de 2021):

*Producción de ordenadores y componentes de periféricos informáticos, productos electrónicos y ópticos - (+)36,2%;
Producción de medicamentos y materiales utilizados con fines médicos - (+)29,4%.*
producción de bebidas - (+)8,0%;
fabricación de muebles - (+)4,1%;
fabricación de otros productos minerales no metálicos (incluidos los materiales de construcción) - (+)2,6%;
cuero y productos de cuero - (+)1,6%.

Los siguientes sectores mostraron una disminución de la producción (en comparación con mayo de 2021):

*Producción de vehículos de motor, remolques y semirremolques - (-)66,0%;*
producción de tabaco - (-)22,7%;
Fabricación de material eléctrico - (-)12,7%;
transformación de la madera y fabricación de productos de madera y corcho (excepto muebles) - (-)10,7%; fabricación de
Fabricación de productos metálicos, excepto maquinaria y equipo - (-)10,5%;
Fabricación de otros vehículos (incluyendo equipos de aviación, construcción naval, etc.) - (-)8,6%;
fabricación de productos de caucho y plástico - (-)6,4%; 
fabricación de ropa (-)6,2% y textil (-)4,8%;
fabricación de coque y productos petrolíferos - (-)5,5%;
fabricación de papel y productos de papel - (-)4,4%;
minería del carbón - (-)4,0%; 
industria química - (-)5,5%; 
fabricación de productos de papel -(-)4,4%;
químicos (-)5,1%; (-)5,1%;
extracción de petróleo y gas - (-)3,0%.

Los datos sobre la dinámica de la producción industrial en mayo se corresponden con los resultados del estudio de Rosstat "Actividad empresarial de las organizaciones en mayo de 2022".

El índice de actividad empresarial del sector manufacturero se mantuvo en el (-)2% por tercer mes. En comparación con mayo de 2021, el índice descendió 2,3 puntos porcentuales, ya que aumentó el número de directivos que se muestran pesimistas sobre la probabilidad de un aumento de la producción en los próximos tres meses. Sin embargo, la mayoría de los encuestados -el 65%- considera estable la situación de la producción en un horizonte de tres meses. La demanda sube un punto respecto a mayo de 2021, pero sigue en terreno negativo con un (-)28%.


----------



## Epicii (14 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123465



Se equivoco y se respondió a si mismo sin cambiar de cuenta...
o simplemente es un poco esquizo jajajaja

Que nadie se ofenda, es solo una broma


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta
> 
> En todo este conflicto se han visto 3 unidades del T-90M, uno fue destruido y el otro lo abandonaron con otros tanques. Ahora esten metiendo T62 con tripulaciones de reserva
> 
> ...




Además de lo que comentas, de los que defienden a Rusia, fácilmente un 65-70% son indepes y podemitas. Son los mismos que están todo el día que si puta OTAN, que si EE.UU se expande militarmente (en algunos casos quejas con razón), mientras que dejan claro que si estuviese de su mano no solo no destinarían ni 1€ a Defensa, sino que desmontarían el ejército entero en el primer día de mandato. Porque el poder de la palabra todo lo puede .

Eso sí, en ese supuesto ideal para ellos con España fuera de la OTAN y sin ejército o con 4 mataos mal armados al estilo Moldavia o Ucrania en 2014, si Marruecos atacase serían los primeros en salir corriendo a cruzar la frontera hacia Francia después de haber dejado vendido a todo el país.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

Saluden a Gazprom, que se va.

​


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1122921
> 
> 
> Un tanque destruido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se había tratado de ocultar en el arco de un edificio residencial. Severodonetsk.



Paso por aquí y me cago en tu puta madre por no haberte educado correctamente. No es tu culpa.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Gazprom, que se va.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123492​



@JAGGER no entiendes de bolsa, la bajada se debe a que el gobierno de Rusia, socio mayoritario, ha congelado los dividendos, los accionistas han vendido y por eso ha bajado el precio de la acción. ¿Qué pasara? pues seguro que una parte de la acciones las compra el gobierno ruso para tener más control a buen precio y otra parte a autocartera de la empresa con los beneficios obtenidos que es lo mismo que los tuviera el gobierno ruso, Una forma delicada de nacionalizar una empresa.

Se nota que no entiendes como juegan las grandes manos.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> @JAGGER no entiendes de bolsa, la bajada se debe a que el gobierno de Rusia, socio mayoritario, ha congelado los dividendos, los accionistas han vendido y por eso ha bajado el precio de la acción. ¿Qué pasara? pues seguro que una parte de la acciones las compra el gobierno ruso para tener más control a buen precio y otra parte a autocartera de la empresa con los beneficios obtenidos que es lo mismo que los tuviera el gobierno ruso, Una forma delicada de nacionalizar una empresa.
> 
> Se nota que no entiendes como juegan las grandes manos.



Qué bueno sería que te informes sobre el futuro de Gazprom en vez de hacer el papel de tonto una y otra vez.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (15 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico. Hablé con Ronanoir hace dos días y sigue vivo.



Una buena noticia. Dele recuerdos y a ver si se anima a visitarnos. Era un placer leerle en el hilo de Siria.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> ¿Y para que van a querer comprar industrias arruinadas?
> No tiene sentido
> Además, si mira la participación de Blackrock y Vanguard verá que en buena parte ya las han comprado, hace tiempo.
> 
> ...



¿Usted sabe lo que es un nicho de mercado? todo lo que Europa mueve, ahora lo moverán ellos. Perdón, ahora no, primero la debacle con todo lo que conlleva. Se compran empresas arruinadas por los números, no por su capacidad, la cual sigue intacta. Y ellos no se conforman con ninguna 'buena parte'. Lo quieren todo. Esa es su línea para poder enfrentarse económicamente a China.

No obstante sí, tienen más objetivos, ya lo dije. Uno es despedazar Rusia y parasitarla. La otra es terminar con parte del mercado donde se nutren los BRICS, especialmente China. Con una Europa arruinada o peor, en guerra, se acaba gran parte de su negocio. No todo, pero sí el suficiente como para darles un golpe mortal.

Y Europa es una entelequia. Las naciones de esta dejaron de ser soberanas progresivamente al término de la II GM. Se agruparon en este corpúsculo infeccioso secretado por el parásito anglosajón. Una ilusión de poder nada más. Meros títeres. Y si cabe, la responsabilidad es de esa parte de la clase alta que asumió que su única forma de sobrevivir y medrar, era prostituir el interés de la nación que deberían proteger y cuidar para las corporaciones anglosajonas.

Y termino. Europa pese a todo, esa cúpula traidora y servil que la dirige, sí ha sido engañada. Creyeron que existía una salida triunfante al embrollo donde la habían metido los pérfidos. Pero no sabían que solo eran la víctima propiciatoria dentro de una arquitectura geopolítica implacable que no conoce amistades, sólo su propio beneficio y supervivencia, pues en esas están.

Esas son mis conjeturas, pero como diría Groucho, si no le gustan, tengo otras.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123465



Pues que ha citado mal un mensaje de Rejón y queda como si él mismo dijese esas cosas. O bien ha cortado usted el final de su texto donde se veía con claridad que así era. El enlace para quien quiera verlo:





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Cancillería rusa: la maquinaria de guerra estadounidense trajo destrucción y sufrimiento a Siria, Irak y Libia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pato Sentado (15 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si bien puedes "disfrazar" una operación financiera predadora bajo el ropaje del crédito islámico, lo cierto es que *bien usado NO ES ASI.*
> 
> En nuestro sistema el banco te da dinero, te hipoteca el piso y no tiene casi riesgos (pagas tú con TODO lo que tienes).
> 
> ...



Podríais abrir un hilo específico los que sabéis del tema? Parece interesante y poco difundido


----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La embajada de Estados Unidos en Ucrania instó a los estadounidenses a abandonar Ucrania inmediatamente.
> t.me/ZandVchannel/23161



¿Momento Kabul?


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Momento Kabul?



A Zelensky lo han estado puenteando y lo hemos visto quejándose de que se toman decisiones sin su conocimiento. Pienso que es más que posible que se produzca un golpe de Estado en breve. Hay que entender que en Ucrania deben de haber muchos personajes de poder que ven como se está perdiendo territorio y ya no creen en las promesas europeas, menos las yankis.


----------



## Egam (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A Zelensky lo han estado puenteando y lo hemos visto quejándose de que se toman decisiones sin su conocimiento. Pienso que es más que posible que se produzca un golpe de Estado en breve. Hay que entender que en Ucrania deben de haber muchos personajes de poder que ven como se está perdiendo territorio y ya no creen en las promesas europeas, menos las yankis.



Zelenski ya no vende un mojon en Europa.
Los canis europeos ya se preguntan si las sanciones sona Rusia o a Europa.
No hay que ser muy listo. USA sigue comprando petroleo y gas a Rusia.
Y...
Van a rodar cabezas.
Con un poco de suerte, implicara que europa se desacople del (perverso) mundo Anglo, pero primero nos va a doler el alma.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (15 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lo mejor es ir a la fuente que citas. Es verdad que ha bajado la producción de vehiculos y mucho pero en global solo ha bajado el 1,7%. Y todavia están en positivo durante el año 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen aporte compañero. Las trolas se les caen a los anglotanicos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Una buena noticia. Dele recuerdos y a ver si se anima a visitarnos. Era un placer leerle en el hilo de Siria.



Doy por hecho que habláis de Ronair, son estupendas noticias y me alegráis la noche.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (15 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Zelenski ya no vende un mojon en Europa.
> Los canis europeos ya se preguntan si las sanciones sona Rusia o a Europa.
> No hay que ser muy listo. USA sigue comprando petroleo y gas a Rusia.
> Y...
> ...



Ya podía ser. Pero me da que no. Sobre todo en España. Aquí la mayoría traga lo que sea. España es el pais mas sumiso del mundo.
Aquí hasta que no gobierne la derecha, no va a salir a la calle ni dios. Y cuando salgan será porque es ordenado por las estructuras de la izquierda globalista. Partidos politicos de izquierda, sindicatos, ongs, medios de comunicación, etc.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Ya podía ser. Pero me da que no. Sobre todo en España. Aquí la mayoría traga lo que sea. España es el pais mas sumiso del mundo.
> Aquí hasta que no gobierne la derecha, no va a salir a la calle ni dios. Y cuando salgan será porque es ordenado por las estructuras de la izquierda globalista. Partidos politicos de izquierda, sindicatos, ongs, medios de comunicación, etc.



Afortunadamente, España pinta poco en Europa y en el mundo. Es absolutamente irrelevante. 
Economía 16 y bajando.
Top 10 economías mundiales más endeudadas.
España está muerta hace lustros.


----------



## Novamas (15 Jul 2022)

Parece que a alguien se le ha perdido un dron, pero de los caros,
Con fallo de comunicaciones, transponder 7600.
Follow flight FORTE11 on AirNav RadarBox

La última vez visto en Rumania y no ha vuelto a casa.


----------



## Strikelucky (15 Jul 2022)

Acabo de volver a verlo para empaparme lo que dice.

De este lado es imposible que ganemos, lo sé yo, que no soy nadie... lo saben todos.
Empiezo a pensar que incluso las marionetas también lo saben.
Conclusión?
Cambian al boris, al drhagi por que no cumplen? Seguramente ya han participado sus escenas... y ahora vienen los duros para arreglarlo.

Se parece cada vez más a la primera y la segunda.

Domados de los virus malos, aceptando encierros durante dos años; pues ahora duchas frías, dinero para combatir el malvado putin que es nuestro mayor problema. Perdonad, pero son predecibles e idiotas a los ojos de algunos. Mañana todos sorprendidos de la ola de calor!!! En puro julio flipao!!!es lo normal pero todos con eso. Que dimiten jefes eu ni mu, que Holanda esté en casi colapso por movilizaciones nada, que serbia apoye Rusia.... 0, golpe de la cía en Sri Lanka... ya mañana. Egipto y Arabia de los bricks no merece la pena.

Señores soy patriota pero no pongo pa ti otra.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jul 2022)

La recesión va a ganar la guerra  , MANDA C...!


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## troperker (15 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Como los que causó el tochska que Rusia no tenía en Kramatorsk no, pedazo de mierda con patas?



rusia posee toshka en sus almacenes pero en el conflicto no se uso aunque ahora ya se usaran parece que estan otorgando toshka a los del donbass
o la menos es lo que se comenta porque se han visto traslado de estos misiles

cuando kiev uso misiles del sistema toshka contra el donbass eeuu y europa guardaban silencio a pesar de la muerte de muchos civiles
estos civiles del donbass muertos a nadie le importo en la prensa democratica


https://files.catbox.moe/rof6ol.mp4



las decenas de miles de niños y civiles muertos en yemen actualmente y donde hay una crisis humanitaria a nadie en la prensa libre importa etc

es una lastima la muerte de civiles en ambos bandos

me acuerdo cuando en eeuu a los civiles solo se les ve como daños colas colaterales y listo
o los crimenes cometidos por militares de eeuu australia reino unido documentadas no tienen ni castigo 
es la guerra la mentablemente

lo de kramatorsk es algo que la prensa del mundo libre ya no tocan desde que se vio que la serie del misil toshka le pertenecia al ejercito de ucrania
anularon lo que sucedio en kramatorsk 
y solo se enfocaron en bucha


minuto 8:35 sangre fresca
se retiraron hace dias y hay sangre fresca
mmmm


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (15 Jul 2022)

Por ahí un mercenario declaraba que nunca vio un ruso ni de lejos, en los combates, solo era la artillería clásica y reactiva la que sonaba y mataba. En la SGM y mas en la Primera Guerra, era la artillería la que mataba o incapacitaba, el 70% mas o menos, a los combatientes; y visto que ambos contendientes no pueden hacer asaltos con carros de combate por lo denso de la cohetería antitanque y antiaérea en ambos lados, los rusos han optado por lo que dominan: los cañones móviles y arrastrados y los katiuskas.


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

Novamas dijo:


> La última vez visto en Rumania y no ha vuelto a casa.




¿gitanos?
¿fragoneta blanca en la zona?


----------



## raptors (15 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> rusia posee toshka en sus almacenes pero en el conflicto no se uso aunque ahora ya se usaran parece que estan otorgando toshka a los del donbass
> o la menos es lo que se comenta porque se han visto traslado de estos misiles
> 
> cuando kiev uso misiles del sistema toshka contra el donbass eeuu y europa guardaban silencio a pesar de la muerte de muchos civiles
> ...




*Ese enviado especial ..* de la televisora de televisa en méxico... es un remedo de periodista.. más parece un cómico de cómo se pone el casco..... nunca hizo periodismo..!! lo único que fue a hacer a ucrania, es a leer el _"teleprompter"_ que le daban... 

Nomas estuvo 3 semanas y lo regresaron... jamás estuvo cerca del frente... un asco ese tal lalo salazar, muy lejos de llamarlo reportero...


----------



## Señor X (15 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que me se escapa...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123465



Multicuenta. Se le olvidó cambiar. Ha pasado al ignore a la velocidad de la luz.


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Gazprom, que se va.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123492​



Eso es la gráfica al minuto o al segundo...?.

Europa está mejor no...?. Creo que el euro cotiza en máximos históricos.

Y han descubierto 10 bombonas de butano en un almacén perdido.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Paso por aquí y me cago en tu puta madre por no haberte educado correctamente. No es tu culpa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123499



Plañidera on course...?.

Las cucarachas satánicas no matan no...?.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todo sacrificio es poco para acabar con vosotros.



Quienes metes en ese "vosotros"??


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Acabo de volver a verlo para empaparme lo que dice.
> 
> De este lado es imposible que ganemos, lo sé yo, que no soy nadie... lo saben todos.
> Empiezo a pensar que incluso las marionetas también lo saben.
> ...



La huida de Arabia a los BRICS no me lo esperaba, del turco y el egipcio era más previsible…


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Multicuenta. Se le olvidó cambiar. Ha pasado al ignore a la velocidad de la luz.



Estoy seguro que era un mensaje mal citado, que saltais muy pronto.


----------



## Salamandra (15 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La huida de Arabia a los BRICS no me lo esperaba, del turco y el egipcio era más previsible…



Pues ahora no sabré buscar. Pero leido no hace mucho el Jerusalem Post, lo recuerdo porque me pareció muy raro.

Si Irán consigue la bomba atómica (parece que todavía no) no tardarán en unirse con él la mencionada Arabia, Egipto y Turquía. no recuerdo más países pero si esos tres. Publicado pocos días antes de la visita de Biden.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

Es un helicoptero Ucro, frente a la costa de Odessa...o que???


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

⚡Según fuentes en el terreno en Seversk, nuestros combatientes en pequeños grupos están realizando un barrido preciso de los distritos orientales de la ciudad. Hay focos de resistencia. Hasta el momento no pueden confirmar con certeza que las principales fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hayan dejado la ciudad.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

Los follapiratones están como rabiaos, será el calor o que los jimers esos ya no furrulan?


----------



## PERRUGAZO (15 Jul 2022)

Buenos días. Algún otanero ha hecho ya el ridículo diario con lo de Himars O'Clock? O ya ha pasado la moda? Los rusos ya ven Kramatorsk en el horizonte.
Saludos


----------



## alexforum (15 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Zelenski ya no vende un mojon en Europa.
> Los canis europeos ya se preguntan si las sanciones sona Rusia o a Europa.
> No hay que ser muy listo. USA sigue comprando petroleo y gas a Rusia.
> Y...
> ...



Es la historia de siempre: mucho postureo y apoyo mientras no toque el bolsillo. Conforme nos toquen el bolsillo mas voces habra a favor de que le den por culo a los ucranianos ya, sino bien publicamente de puertas para adentro y con confianza.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Más peligro para la población civil


Desde el pasado 29 de mayo, las tropas ucranianas han sometido a la ciudad de Donetsk a bombardeos prácticamente diarios e indiscriminados de sectores civiles de la ciudad. Además de las zonas indu…




slavyangrad.es











Más peligro para la población civil


15/07/2022


Desde el pasado 29 de mayo, las tropas ucranianas han sometido a la ciudad de Donetsk a bombardeos prácticamente diarios e indiscriminados de sectores civiles de la ciudad. Además de las zonas industriales, depósitos de munición o centros de control, Ucrania no ha dudado en atacar barrios residenciales en los que difícilmente podría haber ningún objetivo militar. Además de las zonas habitualmente bombardeadas -no en estos meses, sino en los últimos ocho años-, Kiev ha atacado también zonas tan céntricas como los alrededores del Donbass Arena o del bulevar Pushkin. En ocasiones, las autoridades de la RPD han denunciado el uso de armamento occidental en estos bombardeos. Sin embargo, gran parte de los bombardeos de Donetsk o Makeevka se han realizado con el uso de armamento ucraniano, especialmente el uso de Grads, capaces de matar y de infligir daños materiales, pero especialmente imprecisos.

Esos bombardeos han causado, en el mes y medio desde que el centro de la ciudad empezó a ser atacada de forma regular, un constante goteo de daños materiales y de bajas entre la población civil, hombres y mujeres que no aparecen en los medios de comunicación y niños que no son tenidos en cuenta en un balance de menores muertos en el que tan solo parece contar una parte. El sufrimiento de la población civil es el mismo a ambos lados del frente, pero la espectacularidad de las consecuencias de los misiles rusos, el desinterés mediático por la población de Donbass y la ausencia de periodistas occidentales en las zonas controladas por las tropa rusas, RPD o RPL hace que su visibilidad sea mínima.

Ayer, un ataque con misiles rusos destruyó un edificio en el centro de Vinnitsa, la Casa de Oficiales. Además de evidentes daños materiales y bajas militares, Ucrania denunció el ataque como _terrorista_, ya que costó la vida de dos niños. Las imágenes de los instantes posteriores al impacto de uno de los misiles mostraban a civiles paseando con tranquilidad, lo que causó la sorpresa, e incluso indignación, de algunas fuentes ucranianas, que dan por hecho que la población ha perdido el respeto a los bombardeos y no se aleja de posibles objetivos de los misiles con la rapidez que debería en el momento en el que se activan las alarmas. Varias fuentes recordaban ayer que, pese a que los objetivos de los misiles rusos -cuya precisión está siendo alta- sean instalaciones militares, existe un segundo peligro: la posibilidad de que los proyectiles sean derribados por las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas e impacten en otros lugares cercanos.

Poco después, la respuesta Ucrania fue una nueva intensificación de los bombardeos contra Donetsk, donde las tropas ucranianas atacaron la estación de autobuses de la capital de la RPD, una zona extremadamente transitada en una ciudad que volvió a la vida civil hace años y donde el transporte colectivo es el principal medio de traslado para quienes acuden a sus trabajos. Un objetivo puramente civil, el ataque volvió a causar víctimas mortales.

El desarrollo de la guerra, cuando los objetivos militares más evidentes han sido ya destruidos y los blancos se encuentran en zonas pobladas o incluso en los centros de las ciudades, el peligro para la población civil aumenta notablemente y es previsible que, ante la escalada que anuncia Ucrania, esos riesgos se extiendan, no solo a Jerson, sino a ciudades que ya han sufrido la dureza de la guerra. Es el caso de Mariupol, que como comentaba la semana pasada el corresponsal de _Komsomolskaya Pravda_ Dmitry Steshin, es, posiblemente la ciudad más tranquila de Donbass en estos momentos. Sin embargo, las palabras de uno de los oficiales de la administración local ucraniana -que huyó en los primeros días de la batalla pero que sigue emitiendo comunicados como si se encontraba sobre el terreno- hacen temer que esa tranquilidad militar se vea interrumpida.

Así lo reflejaba ayer el diario ucraniano _Strana: _

_El asesor del alcalde de Mariupol, Petro Andriushenko, aconseja a los residentes del distrito Primorsky de la ciudad que “elijan un lugar de residencia más seguro”, ya que el puerto de Mariupol puede ser bombardeado por las tropas ucranianas. Así lo escribió en su canal de Telegram._​​_Según Andriushenko, “teniendo en cuenta la reparación de las vías férreas y la organización del tráfico de carga bajo la tapadera del transporte de pasajeros Mariupol-Volnovaja, podemos afirmar finalmente la transformación del puerto de Mariupol en un nudo de transporte militar”._​​_“Teniendo en cuanta el rango de la artillería ucraniana, especialmente el de los sistemas HIMARS, sugerimos que los residentes del distrito Primorsky de Mariupol en caso de que un carguero entre en la zona portuaria, elijan un lugar de residencia más seguro y eviten viajar en tren en la medida de lo posible”_​
Una vez más, Ucrania trata de provocar el miedo de la población y lo hace explotando la amenaza que suponen las armas occidentales. Una infraestructura civil, el puerto de Mariupol siempre fue considerado clave para la viabilidad de la ciudad, por lo que fue especialmente protegido por las tropas rusas y republicanas que avanzaban en la batalla urbana. El puerto, que en comparación con el resto de la ciudad sufrió escasos daños, fue una de las últimas zonas en ser capturada por las tropas de la RPD. Ya reparadas sus partes vitales, ha comenzado a funcionar fundamentalmente para el transporte de material de construcción con el que las nuevas autoridades tratan de reconstruir con la mayor rapidez posible la ciudad.

En el reciente artículo de Dmitry Steshin sobre su visita a Mariupol, el corresponsal cita a una mujer que duda de la reconstrucción ante la posibilidad de que las tropas ucranianas regresen y se reanude el bombardeo. Eso es precisamente lo que las autoridades locales ucranianas parecen querer insertar en la mente de la población. Un miedo que no solo se limita a las personas que residen en la zona, cuyas posibilidades de elegir vivienda en estos momentos son prácticamente nulas, sino a cualquier persona que haga algo tan básico como viajar en tren.

Sin negociaciones de paz a la vista y con la firme idea de Ucrania y sus socios occidentales de llevar la guerra hasta el final, es previsible que no solo aumente la intensidad de los bombardeos en el frente y en las retaguardias de los contendientes, sino que aumenten también las bajas civiles y militares a ambos lados de una línea de separación que se extiende a lo largo de centenares de kilómetros.


----------



## ransomraff (15 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ser muy jodido para la industria armamentística ver como la guerra moderna se basa en las trincheras y la artillería.

Los misiles tienen un papel relevante pero secundario y la aviación totalmente desaparecida.
Y los drones aún siguen siendo una promesa pq los unicos que parece que siguen funcionando son los más baratos que casi son civiles y como apoyo de infantería y artillería


----------



## JimJones (15 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, exacto, este hilo:
> 
> La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!
> 
> ...



Un fuerte abrazo!


----------



## alexforum (15 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> La recesión va a ganar la guerra  , MANDA C...!



AJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ INCREIBLE. Nos venden la recesion como algo positivo para ganar la guerra a Rusia. 

Y por que no nos suicidamos todos, cuando estemos todos muertos, pues menos pcompradores de petroleo habra y asi joderemos a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Tiene que ser muy jodido para la industria armamentística ver como la guerra moderna se basa en las trincheras y la artillería.
> 
> Los misiles tienen un papel relevante pero secundario y la aviación totalmente desaparecida.
> Y los drones aún siguen siendo una promesa pq los unicos que parece que siguen funcionando son los más baratos que casi son civiles y como apoyo de infantería y artillería



La aviación la usan los rusos a cascoporro. No hay más leer los informes diarios del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso. Otra cosa es que no se adentren en Ucrania porque los AA derribarían todos los aparatos rusos, pero en el frente la usan a diario.


----------



## alexforum (15 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los follapiratones están como rabiaos, será el calor o que los jimers esos ya no furrulan?



Se habran quedao sin diesel, como los drones kamikaze y los javalies esos LOL


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues en mi gasolinera ahora a 2,10…casi, casi, como antes…*nos toman por idiotas completos desde 2020*…



Desde mucho antes. En 2020 lo certificaron.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta
> 
> En todo este conflicto se han visto 3 unidades del T-90M, uno fue destruido y el otro lo abandonaron con otros tanques. Ahora esten metiendo T62 con tripulaciones de reserva
> 
> ...



Esos datos son reales? 

No le parece que si no lo pueden soportar, simplemnete sean los datos falsos?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

El último vídeo de Insta de la mamá y la niña despedazadas ayer en Vinittsa. 

Un crímen que clama al cielo.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Dragui también y ha dimitido, lo mismo es que Mario tiene cierto remordimiento de conciencia y Antonio no porque es un puto psicopata



Pero el presidente de la República no aceptado la dimisión.
En los próximos días negociaran, y seguirá en el cargo dando por culo.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El compañero @vil. hace unos análisis que valen oro, es un lujo tenerlo como compañero en burbuja, y aunque son muchos los buenos foreros, la profundidad de los análisis de vil lo hacen especial, un caluroso saludo y no se le ocurra abandonar este foro.



Agradeciendo de antemano el halago, decirle que José María García solía calificarlo como la antesala de la debilidad... 

En todo caso y para que CONSTE prefiero que si alguien quiere hacerme tales precisiones me las haga por privado...

Esto es un foro de debate sobre economía, todos los que participamos, incluso desde posiciones "dudosas" aportamos, ya sea por el simple hecho de oponerse o por el hecho significativo de aportar datos o un análisis que pueda ser contrastado y DEBATIDO...

PREFIERO una crítica constructiva o un contraanálisis o un enfrentamiento, que el halago, NO ME LO TOME A MAL, pero... 

Este tipo de post suena a COMPADREO entre foreros y SINCERAMENTE lo he intentado evitar por activa y pasiva... si lo que dice no me parece adecuado, seré NO LO DUDE USTED inmensamente más crítico con usted que con cualquier otro...


----------



## ransomraff (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La aviación la usan los rusos a cascoporro. No hay más leer los informes diarios del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso. Otra cosa es que no se adentren en Ucrania porque los AA derribarían todos los aparatos rusos, pero en el frente la usan a diario.



Para eso hace falta un eurofighter, un su57 o un f35? o vale con cosas mucho más baratas y sencillas.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

El apache es un producto de los ochenta. La ultima decada en la que se hizo algo decente. 

Entonces se pensaba en ganar guerras. A partir de entonces, cuando se empezó a pensar mas en la cartera de las empresas... . . Empezaron los comanches....kc-46.... F-35....quizas la menor cagada fuera el superhornet. .. Que es un producto de los 90.


----------



## chemarin (15 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Tiene que ser muy jodido para la industria armamentística ver como la guerra moderna se basa en las trincheras y la artillería.
> 
> Los misiles tienen un papel relevante pero secundario y la aviación totalmente desaparecida.
> Y los drones aún siguen siendo una promesa pq los unicos que parece que siguen funcionando son los más baratos que casi son civiles y como apoyo de infantería y artillería



Sí, pero los drones se han revelado como un instrumento esencial para la artillería, la ha mejorado muchísimo, ha entrado en un nivel superior, eso de poder ajustar el tiro con la información que te llega del dron, no tiene precio, es sustituir al ojeador humano que pasaba las coordenadas del objetivo por un instrumento, sin poner en riesgo la vida del ojeador.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

*El referéndum sobre la adhesión de la región de Zaporozhye a Rusia se celebrará a principios de otoño, según un funcionario

Por el momento, alrededor del 70% de la región de Zaporozhye ha sido liberada, pero la capital de la región, la ciudad de Zaporozhye, sigue bajo el control de Kiev*

MELITOPOL, 14 de julio. /TASS/. El referéndum sobre la adhesión de la región de Zaporozhye a Rusia se organizará a principios de otoño de este año, dijo el jueves a los periodistas el jefe de la administración militar-civil de la región, Yevgeny Balitsky.

"El referéndum se organizará a principios de otoño", dijo. "He recibido numerosas peticiones de fuerzas laborales, organizaciones sindicales y activistas públicos que solicitan determinar el estatus de nuestra región lo antes posible".

"Hablando con ellos nos damos cuenta de que quieren convertirse en una entidad territorial dentro de Rusia, que será la región de Zaporozhye", continuó. "Como responsable de la administración civil-militar, he tomado la decisión de organizar un referéndum a principios de otoño. Actualmente se están ultimando todos los mecanismos [organizativos]".

Balitsky declaró anteriormente que los preparativos para un referéndum sobre la adhesión de la región a Rusia podrían celebrarse en los próximos meses. Dijo que era probable que el referéndum tuviera lugar en otoño.

Por el momento, alrededor del 70% de la región de Zaporozhye ha sido liberada, pero la capital de la región, la ciudad de Zaporozhye, sigue bajo el control de Kiev, y Melitopol ha asumido temporalmente la autoridad de la capital de la región.

El lunes, Putin firmó un decreto que acelera el procedimiento de obtención de la ciudadanía rusa para todos los ucranianos. La versión anterior del decreto sólo abarcaba a los residentes de la RPD y la RPL, así como de las regiones ucranianas de Kherson y Zaporozhye.

Según el procedimiento simplificado, los ucranianos pueden solicitar la ciudadanía rusa sin tener que cumplir el requisito de residir en Rusia durante cinco años, poseer una fuente de ingresos y someter a prueba sus conocimientos de ruso.

Un miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar-civil de la región de Zaporozhye declaró el miércoles que más de 80 instalaciones de infraestructura social en la zona de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev, incluidas escuelas y centros comerciales, han sido convertidas en bases militares y depósitos de armas.

También declaró que todos los territorios de la Región de Zaporozhye, controlados por el régimen de Kiev, y todos los puentes fueron bombardeados con minas, "incluida la central hidroeléctrica del Dniéper".
La operación militar de Rusia

El 21 de febrero, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin anunció que Moscú reconocería la soberanía de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Rusia firmó acuerdos de amistad, cooperación y asistencia mutua con sus líderes. Rusia reconoció las repúblicas del Donbass de acuerdo con las constituciones de la DPR y la LPR dentro de los límites de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk desde principios de 2014.

El presidente ruso Putin dijo en un discurso televisado el 24 de febrero que en respuesta a una petición de los jefes de las repúblicas del Donbass había decidido llevar a cabo una operación militar especial en Ucrania. El líder ruso subrayó que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupar territorios ucranianos y señaló que la operación tenía como objetivo la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania.

Posteriormente, la DPR y la LPR lanzaron una operación para liberar sus territorios bajo el control de Kiev.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La aviación la usan los rusos a cascoporro. No hay más leer los informes diarios del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso. Otra cosa es que no se adentren en Ucrania porque los AA derribarían todos los aparatos rusos, pero en el frente la usan a diario.



Efectivamente. De lo mejor que tienen los ucras es la defensa AA. Entre otras cosas porque la han heredado de los soviéticos y es parte de la doctrina rusa que siempre hizo muchísimo hincapié en ese tipo de arma como defensa fundamental frente a la OTAN.

No es tanto los aparatos, sino que un buen piloto de reactor es carísimo y dificilísimo de sustituir. Y como tienen relativamente pocos no se pueden permitir desperdiciar ni uno.



bigmaller dijo:


> Esos datos son reales?
> 
> No le parece que si no lo pueden soportar, simplemnete sean los datos falsos?



La mayoría de las perdidas son tanques que en occidente se considerarían de reserva. Modelos de los años 80. Los T-72 que yo recuerde ya eran utilizados por los irakíes en la primera guerra del golfo nada menos y ya entonces fueron masacrados por los ABRAMS americanos. No es que sea un mal tanque, es que está obsoleto hace años. 

Solo de ese modelo la URSS podía tener perfectamente 3000 o 4000 almacenados sin despeinarse. Así que como puedes comprobar no es una perdida tan onerosa. La importancia radica no tanto en el número sino en el hecho de que a día de hoy sigue sin existir una estrategia realmente eficaz para defenderse de los modernos ATGMs. El ejemplo que han puesto de los Merkavas israelíes es muy claro. Esos si que son carros TOP y totalmente punteros diseñados para guerra urbana. Deberían ser casi invulnerables y pese a ello perdieron posiblemente más de lo que confiesan en el sur del Líbano contra apenas milicias de infantería. Fue el comienzo de un cambio de tendencia. El carro blindado ha dejado de ser el rey indiscutible del campo de batalla.

Los ruskis han resucitado los T-64, primero porque los tienen también por millares. Segundo porque para usarlos como apoyo a infantería bastan y sobran al nivel de un T-72 o incluso un carro más moderno. Ahora bien como punta de lanza de una ofensiva blindada serían auténtica chatarra o carne de cañón. En cambio rodeados de infantería y protegidos por ella, son cañones móviles muy útiles e incluso decisivos.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Irán también las mujeres? es que si no no sería igualitario.



No creo que ese sea el debate, sería en todo caso el COLMO del debate, pero créame NO ES EL DEBATE, la cuestión es si DEBE HABER SERVICIO MILITAR???? y lo que es más IMPORTANTE:

- ¿Es este el momento de plantearlo?...

No caigamos en la IMBECILIDAD del discurso amañado que nos sirven nuestros políticos para que nos aplastemos los unos a los otros... la cuestión aquí es simple... 

- ¿¿¿Debe el ciudadano defender a su país (_cuando éste se sirve de manera casi abusiva de sus potestades para hacer lo que quienes lo gerencian hagan y deshagan a su libre albedrío, _esto claramente es opinión al hilo del tiempo en que vivimos y personal en todo caso_)_ o el ciudadano DEBE SER LIBRE para determinar SI DESEA O NO defender su país dado el estado de las cosas????

Pongamos el caso MAS RECIENTE de ese rico ciudadano UCRANIANO que comía en Londres TRANQUILAMENTE junto a su mujer e hijo:

- Es ACEPTABLE que dicho ciudadano, hijo y esposa vivan como viven, mientras otros ciudadanos Ucranianos están muriendo machacados por las bombas rusas, aún más es ACEPTABLE que un ciudadano europeo tenga que PAGAR CON SUS RECURSOS la situación de Ucrania, mientras un ciudadano Ucraniano no pone todos los suyos encima de la mesa para defender a su país... y este es un punto IMPORTANTE, VITAL diría yo... si las élites Ucranianas no están muriendo y ENTREGANDO TODO SU PATRIMONIO en defensa de la patria: 

Es coherente que se IMPONGA A CIUDADANOS diferentes medidas y mediciones en función de la renta; no es igual un ciudadano que otro, y si esto es así ¿NO ES LA VIDA EL MAXIMO a entregar y por tanto FINANZAS y POSICIÓN serían lo primero a ENTREGAR??

Macron ha abierto una buena puerta para que el DEBATE SUSTANCIE de manera ACTUALIZADA Y DEMOCRÁTICA qué es el servicio a la patria y hasta DONDE DEBE IR ESE SERVICIO...

Personalmente tengo MUY CLARO que el servicio militar obligatorio, INMEDIATAMENTE obligaría al estado a NACIONALIZAR TODO PATRIMONIO de cualquier ciudadano, tanto en el interior del país, como en el exterior y si alguien dejase de dar ese patrimonio, sería inmediatamente CONSIDERADO COMO DESERTOR y la PENA DE MUERTE SU CASTIGO... la segunda consideración es que cuanto más patrimonio se tuviese más obligación supondría a la hora de prestar el servicio debido a la patria, antes alguien con elevados ahorros que alguien que esté en la calle, por supuesto y por coherencia, dado que es quíen más tiene que proteger... abundando más los funcionarios serían LOS siguientes en ir tras quienes tienen más patrimonio... 

Este es el debate a ESTABLECER...


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> SNU: service national universel --> servicio militar obligatorio, me veo cobijando franceses y viceversa.



Barbas... vecino...


----------



## rober713 (15 Jul 2022)

perdon por el off, pero no he podido evitar hacerle un pantallazo a nuestro querido paco-Ibex, le estan haciendo un 7 al pobre


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El último vídeo de Insta de la mamá y la niña despedazadas ayer en Vinittsa.
> 
> Un crímen que clama al cielo.



Sí, es una desgracia, igual que las que suceden en las repúblicas secesionistas desde 2014. Pero el crimen es no apartar los objetivos militares de los civiles. Los rusos no van escondiéndose tras ellos, y pese a esto, no paran de caer civiles, dado que al gobierno ucraniano no le duele matarlos, es que realmente son objetivos. Estamos hartos de leer soflamas para exterminarlos.

Y no quiero parecer insensible. Esa pobre mujer y su hijita y el nene chiquitín que llevaban en el carrito, descansen en paz, no me alegro en absoluto de su muerte. Y seguro que los rusos, salvo algún tarado, tampoco.


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> perdon por el off, pero no he podido evitar hacerle un pantallazo a nuestro querido paco-Ibex, le estan haciendo un 7 al pobre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123623



Eso de "empiece a operar" ¿Qué significa? ¿Es un mensaje en clave para el cirujano de hierro? ¿Salen tetas?


----------



## rober713 (15 Jul 2022)

*La empresa Alemana uniper comienza a utilizar el gas del almacén tras el corte de Rusia.*
09:23 || 15/07/2022

Últimas Noticias archivos - Zonavalue Club

Ya empiezan a tirar de depositos  .... que estamos en Julio


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Si, exacto, este hilo:
> 
> ..]@pgas[/USER] y sus guerras dialécticas con @vil. ...




Triste que me recuerde por esto... pero INMENSAMENTE TRISTE... no me enzarcé en disputas con este forero, cuyo calificativo le dejé siempre claro por ganar ninguna DISPUTA.

Lo hice para que la gente ENTENDIESE A DONDE IBAMOS y el porqué... para que no PERMITIESE que un análisis SESGADO de la realidad interfiriese en la visión objetiva que UNO PRECISA para tener una INFORMACIÓN VERAZ Y COHERENTE A LA PAR QUE UTIL... es la única manera de poder tomar decisiones de manera coherente y de modo objetivo, sin MENTIRAS Y MANIPULACIONES...

Lamentablemente parece ser que no lo entendieron y... y... leer es bastante MAS IMPORTANTE de lo que parece...

Si hoy releyese eso post en esos hilos VERÍA como lo que DIJE es hoy REALIDAD...

Eran los gasoductos, no el "gran israel"; ni gaitas varias que se vendían por parte de algunos foreros TOTALMENTE FALTOS de mínima objetividad e información muy sesgada a la par que víctimas del "sesgo de confirmación"... y tras la victoria de Rusia en Siria a la OTAN no le quedaba otra que la guerra abierta... era INEVITABLE... 

No está sucediendo nada que no se pudiese pensar que sucedería en cierto sentido... desgraciadamente el sentido común, ha dejado paso a la debilidad mental y a la estupidez como forma de INTENTAR SOLVENTAR UNA QUIEBRA... 

En fin... es lo que hay.. pero es inmensamente triste que no quede lo dicho y sólo quede la disputa ante la INCAPACIDAD de quienes leen de entender en sí misma esa disputa... no, lo siento, el problema no era la disputa, era LA OBSERVACIÓN Y LECTURA de lo que se decia y el obviamiente de postulados irreductibles en favor de la apertura de mente...

Es lo que hay... no estamos como estamos porque sí...


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Por dios!


----------



## eltonelero (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se como son de gilipollas los rusos, ahora están al 31% ningún ejercito del mundo puede soportar eso. Los israelies perdieron una decena de Merkavas y fue un drama nacional. No he realizado los cálculos de la fuerza acorazada que pierden por km de avance. Eso debe responder tu pregunta
> 
> En todo este conflicto se han visto 3 unidades del T-90M, uno fue destruido y el otro lo abandonaron con otros tanques. Ahora esten metiendo T62 con tripulaciones de reserva
> 
> ...



la guerra lleva siendo insostenible para Rusia según los ejepertosh desde la primera semana del conflicto. Aun recuerdo leer alguna noticia diciendo que no tenian capacidad para aguantar una semana.... 


Y aqui seguimos y dentro de 5 meses seguramente leeré algún post diciendo que la guerra es insostenible para Rusia


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por fin el oeste de Ucrania empieza a sentir el pavor de la guerra. Ya era hora.



Ya era hora, a ver si entran en razon. La unica forma de presionar a los nazis para que dejen de bombardear objetivos civiles en el Donbas, es que sus propias familias nazis entren en razon.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Desde ayer que no paran de salirme los letreritos para confirmar el thank en el foro. Ya los había visto como todos, pero salían muy de vez en cuando. Ahora parecen una plaga. Me da que el foro está siendo supervisado para meternos caña, a no ser que solo me pase a mi y el supervisado sea yo y esperen pillarme con algo aquí, en el paraíso de la libertad de expresión.

Luego vuelvo...


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya solo quedan 5. Tic tac
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123287



Lástima de periodismo... esta foto que usted renueva a cada caída es algo digno de PORTADA Y GRANDE...

Yo hubiese apostado antes por el japonés, que sé son muy resilentes y en estas aguantan una barbaridad, pero dada la situación parecía lo más coherente... sigo apostando por ese caballo entre los restantes, aún cuando yo no creo que el alemán tenga mucho más recorrido, dado por dónde van los tiros y su NULA o TOTAL y ABSOLUTA nadería...

Va a ser una diversión de este hilo... quíenes acertarán más, quienes errarán más... 

APUESTAS SEÑORES...


----------



## kraker (15 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> *La empresa Alemana uniper comienza a utilizar el gas del almacén tras el corte de Rusia.*
> 09:23 || 15/07/2022
> 
> Últimas Noticias archivos - Zonavalue Club
> ...



Y las reservas en teoría decían que eran para 3 meses


----------



## Yomateix (15 Jul 2022)

La guerra es insostenible para Rusia, no para la UE donde estamos mejor que nunca. Y nunca ha habido nazis en Ucrania, los que salen en los videos, los que han ido de toda Europa a ayudar a sus compañeros, el que llevó el propio Zelenski al parlamento como ejemplo de lo que es para el un buen Ucraniano, todo mentira. Y las minas que se desperdigaban por el mar Negro y que reconocieron los propios Ucranianos el ponerlas (y ponerlas mal por eso se rompieron los anclajes) son minas Rusas y toda la destrucción que realicen será por culpa de los Rusos. Y por supuesto atacaron un centro comercial donde habían 1000 civiles como aseguró Zelenksi, porque querían matarlos a todos sin motivo, las imágenes que demuestran que estaba vacio y que atacaron justo al lado y no el propio centro comercial, todo mentira. Porque no son seres de luz, no como Zelenski que envia a un embajador a negociar con los Rusos, de su plena confianza y al día siguiente se le cruzan los cables, lo detienen y le pegan un tiro ya detenido sin un solo juicio ni una sola prueba de ser traidor (pero que fácil es acusar incluso a partidos rivales para quitartelos de encima), eso si es democracia. Y por supuesto, Ucrania está plantando cara sola a toda una Rusia, ni tienen mercenarios, ni se les envia una cantidad ingente de millones, ni de armas desde una gran cantidad de paises, ni tienen satélites ni reciben información de otros paises, luchan solos de forma heroica y Zelenski no es el dictador (que incluso algún detractor moria en extrañas circunstancias como indicaba la prensa) que nos vendía la prensa antes del conflicto, es un héroe, porque solo un héroe se aseguraría de tener a sus padres (en una villita de 8 millones recién comprada...ejem) y a su familia en otros paises bien seguros, mientras envia a civiles a morir hasta el último hombre incluso en combates que se saben perdidos.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> No es santo de mi devocion precisamente, `pero cada dia tengo mas claro que a este tipo el deep state se lo quito de enmedio.



Veánlo como si esto fuese Roma...

Trump fue en cierto sentido Cesar... fue apuñalado por todos... y ha abierto una etapa de INDIGNIDAD, PERO...

La coherencia dicta que vendrá un AUGUSTO y van a llorar por haber derrotado a Cesar... así que a esperar, pero, la historia es siempre un repetir circulos ya proyectados, nada se hace que no se haya hecho y nada nuevo que el ser humano no haya efectuado tantas y tantas veces... y el resultado suele ser siempre el mismo...


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, es una desgracia, igual que las que suceden en las repúblicas secesionistas desde 2014. Pero el crimen es no apartar los objetivos militares de los civiles. Los rusos no van escondiéndose tras ellos, y pese a esto, no paran de caer civiles, dado que al gobierno ucraniano no le duele matarlos, es que realmente son objetivos. Estamos hartos de leer soflamas para exterminarlos.
> 
> Y no quiero parecer insensible. Esa pobre mujer y su hijita y el nene chiquitín que llevaban en el carrito, descansen en paz, no me alegro en absoluto de su muerte. Y seguro que los rusos, salvo algún tarado, tampoco.



Pero si eso es el puto centro de la ciudad? Que objetivos militares o civiles??


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pero el presidente de la República no aceptado la dimisión.
> En los próximos días negociaran, y seguirá en el cargo dando por culo.



El presidente de la república poco favor le ha hecho .... Si quiere permanecer tendrá que buscar un decreto de medidas anticrisis aceptables para el M5S y a partir de ahí todo igual ...Casí mejor que le hubieran permitido dimitir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

Las fuentes de ⚡wargonzo informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están evacuando Seversk trasladandose a través de Zvanovka en dirección a Soledar.


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya era hora, a ver si entran en razon. La unica forma de presionar a los nazis para que dejen de bombardear objetivos civiles en el Donbas, es que sus propias familias nazis entren en razon.



Pero qué cuadrilla de hijos de la gran puta estáis hechos de verdad.

Ya os la devolverá el karma bien doblada ya…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero qué cuadrilla de hijos de la gran puta estáis hechos de verdad.
> 
> Ya os la devolverá el karma bien doblada ya…
> 
> ...



Hostia, este debe de ser uno de los que saque del ignore ayer para hacer espacio en mi lista de ignorados. Pues nada, de vuelta al saco.

Si es que con razon estaba ahi...


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

*Las unidades de la República Popular de Lugansk se han atrincherado a 2,5 km de Soledar y continúan la ofensiva junto con el resto de las fuerzas aliadas.*


----------



## VittorioValencia (15 Jul 2022)

Asi iban los tiros ayer


----------



## manodura79 (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El último vídeo de Insta de la mamá y la niña despedazadas ayer en Vinittsa.
> 
> Un crímen que clama al cielo.



Una pena. Me sigue sorprendiendo está "guerra". ¿Sabes que puede caer un pepino en tu cabeza en cualquier momento y sales a pasear? Vamos, movimientos mínimos y a lo indispensable. Estar en la calle es un riesgo. A menos que esa gente viva ajena a lo que pasa en su país.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eslacaña (15 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Posible derrumbe de los frente en breve o que se va a liar gorda con la contraofensiva de Kherson??



Recuerden cuando los americanos en Afganistán dijeron a sus compatriotas que saliesen pitando de allí, y eso que los talibanes aún estaban en las montañas pero intuían que las centenares de miles de millones de dolares invertidos en montar un ejército medianamente serio había sido tirar el dinero. En un mes se derrumbó el régimen afgano.
Algo se huelen. Antes de que finalice le verano el Donbass estará liberado, lo que no sé es si continuaran hasta el Dnieper y todo parece que empieza a ser así y, sobre todo, si irán a por la joya de la corona: Odessa.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

*La empresa Alemana Uniper comienza a utilizar el gas del almacén tras el corte de Rusia.*
09:23 || 15/07/2022


----------



## Señor X (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Desde ayer que no paran de salirme los letreritos para confirmar el thank en el foro. Ya los había visto como todos, pero salían muy de vez en cuando. Ahora parecen una plaga. Me da que el foro está siendo supervisado para meternos caña, a no ser que solo me pase a mi y el supervisado sea yo y esperen pillarme con algo aquí, en el paraíso de la libertad de expresión.
> 
> Luego vuelvo...



Eso pasa cuando la página no ha cargado por completo. Por ejemplo, alguna imagen pesada que no ha terminado de descargarse.

Si metes en el ignore a los necrófagos y a los flooders, te ahorras el cartelito.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Tiene que ser muy jodido para la industria armamentística ver como la guerra moderna se basa en las trincheras y la artillería.
> 
> Los misiles tienen un papel relevante pero secundario y la aviación totalmente desaparecida.
> Y los drones aún siguen siendo una promesa pq los unicos que parece que siguen funcionando son los más baratos que casi son civiles y como apoyo de infantería y artillería



La guerra es un ARTE CARO, muy caro, de cohones... si algo aprendió Rusia de lo cara que es, es que si se iba a ella, había que hacerlo gastando LO MENOS POSIBLE y con un AGARRAO como máximo director del asunto...

Y todavía habrá gente que no entienda esto de qué va... la guerra:

- LA PIERDE EL QUE NO ES CAPAZ DE SEGUIR FINANCIÁNDOLA...

Siempre.

- Qué es lo más barato y que te mantenga sobre el terreno de manera eficiente????... pues eso es lo mejor...

Porqué no se usa todo eso que tú dices: pues por algo muy simple, es CAROOOOOOOOO DE COHONES y sirve para cosas muy específicas, pero como lo utilices de manera CONSTANTE tienes PASTA para un par de meses o incluso menos, así seas el Tio Sam y sea a través del dolar que pagues tus juguetes...

Al final lo de toda la vida... un tío y su intendencia más básica posible o unos cañones a petardazos y el que tenga más y más alcance, pues... 

Y de estrategia militar sé un pimiento...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

ECONOMÍA

15 julio 2022 00:01
*Obra de préstamo: los bancos esperan que la clave se reduzca al 9%*
¿Los préstamos se volverán más asequibles y cómo el recorte de tasas puede afectar al rublo?
julia eliseva





El Banco de Rusia reducirá la tasa clave en 0,5 puntos porcentuales, al 9%, en una reunión el 22 de julio, según el pronóstico de consenso de Izvestia . Analistas de las mayores instituciones de crédito explicaron que de esta manera el Banco Central responderá a la caída de la inflación -a principios de julio, su nivel descendió a 15,6% interanual-. Agregaron que el recorte clave permitiría a las instituciones financieras reiniciar los préstamos . El mercado permitió una mayor reducción de las tasas de interés de los préstamos siguiendo el indicador principal.

*Los 17 analistas de las instituciones crediticias más grandes encuestados por Izvestia esperan un recorte de tasas clave en una reunión programada de la Junta Directiva del Banco de Rusia el 22 de julio . 12 de ellos predicen una disminución en el indicador al 9%, cuatro más, al 8,5% a la vez. Alfa-Bank dijo que esperan una reducción muy leve en la tasa o su mantenimiento en el nivel actual, pero no especificó las cifras.*


El 28 de febrero de 2022, el Banco de Rusia elevó la tasa clave al 20 % en medio de una salida de fondos rusos de las cuentas bancarias. Luego el Banco Central redujo cuatro veces el indicador. El 10 de junio, la tasa se redujo al 9,5%, el nivel en el que estaba antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.


A favor de una mayor relajación de la política monetaria están una disminución de la inflación, una disminución de los préstamos y la necesidad de apoyar una economía en contracción, explicó a Izvestia Mikhail Vasiliev, analista jefe de Sovcombank. Señaló que el crecimiento de los precios se está desacelerando más rápido que las expectativas del Banco de Rusia: Rosstat por primera vez desde 1991 registró deflación en junio. Para la semana del 2 al 8 de julio se volvió a observar una deflación del 0,03 % en el país, recordó Mikhail Vasilyev, precisando que en términos anuales la cifra bajó al 15,6 %.

“Al mismo tiempo, la caída de los precios de los productos no alimentarios también se intensificó y durante la semana pasada fue la más alta del año en curso. Los precios de productos electrónicos, medicamentos y materiales de construcción se ajustan a la baja . Es poco probable que esta tendencia se desarrolle de manera significativa. Hay una nueva ola de la pandemia y la demanda de medicamentos aumentará. El tipo de cambio del rublo también se estabilizará y limitará el impacto en los precios”, dijo Denis Popov, analista jefe de PSB.



Persisten los riesgos proinflacionarios , dice Natalia Orlova, economista jefe de Alfa Bank. Explicó que la falta de mano de obra suficiente significa que los salarios seguirán aumentando, apoyando la recuperación de los niveles de consumo . Además, según ella, hay un rápido aumento de los gastos presupuestarios, que también tiene un carácter inflacionario . Finalmente, la reestructuración de la logística del comercio exterior genera actualmente restricciones en el suministro de bienes, lo que nuevamente conlleva riesgos proinflacionarios.

https://iz.ru/1364303/sofia-smirnova/polna-korobochka-rossiiane-skupili-valiutu-na-400-mlrd-rublei
- Falta poco más de una semana para la reunión del Banco de Rusia, la mayor parte de la cual cae en la llamada semana del silencio. En este sentido, no queda mucho espacio para las señales, y se está formando el siguiente cuadro a partir de las ya implementadas: el regulador está mirando con cautela la desaceleración actual de los precios, vinculándola a factores temporales ”, dijo Evgeny Koshelev, director de la oficina de estrategia e investigación de mercado de Rosbank.

*La liquidez permite*
Hoy , la situación con la liquidez en los bancos se está estabilizando: la entrada de depósitos de los hogares en abril ascendió a 1,3 billones de rublos , compensando casi por completo la salida total de febrero-marzo, declaró Roman Chechushkov, jefe de análisis de inversiones en Renaissance Credit Bank. En consecuencia, ha disminuido la necesidad de mantener la tasa en un nivel tan alto.

— La principal razón de la reducción del tipo de interés del 20 % a principios de abril al 9,5 % en junio es una disminución del crédito , que afecta negativamente a los beneficios de las actividades operativas básicas de los bancos. Entonces, por ejemplo, según datos al 1 de junio, el volumen de préstamos otorgados en el campo de los préstamos para vivienda en el mes disminuyó un 67,7% interanual, a 140 mil millones de rublos, enfatizó Roman Chechushkov.


Además, la deuda de los particulares con los bancos ha disminuido por segundo mes consecutivo : en mayo, la cartera de préstamos total disminuyó en 48.000 millones de rublos (-0,2% frente al -0,9% en abril), Anton Pavlov, vicepresidente de el Directorio de Absolut Bank, estimó. Sugirió que en las estadísticas de junio habrá un ligero aumento en los préstamos en el contexto de tasas más bajas, pero una mayor recuperación económica y el apoyo a la actividad de consumo de la población requieren una relajación adicional de la política monetaria .

Después de la disminución en la tasa clave, con un alto grado de probabilidad, seguirá una disminución en las tasas bancarias , señaló Ak Bars Bank. Absolut Bank aclaró que están listos para ajustar los intereses de los depósitos y préstamos en 0,25–0,5 puntos porcentuales. Los servicios de prensa de Russian Standard Bank, PSB, Zenith y Sovcombank dijeron a Izvestia que, de ser necesario, ajustarían las condiciones, centrándose en las condiciones del mercado . En previsión de la decisión sobre la clave "Zenith" ya ha reducido las tasas de los programas hipotecarios.







Además de la disponibilidad de préstamos, una disminución en la tasa clave también actúa como un factor en el debilitamiento del rublo , agregó Maxim Timoshenko, director del departamento de operaciones de mercados financieros del Russian Standard Bank. Sin embargo, enfatizó que en las realidades actuales, esta relación no funcionará completamente, y la tasa de cambio de la moneda rusa estará determinada principalmente por la balanza de pagos del país y el grado de las medidas de control de divisas.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Veánlo como si esto fuese Roma...
> 
> Trump fue en cierto sentido Cesar... fue apuñalado por todos... y ha abierto una etapa de INDIGNIDAD, PERO...
> 
> La coherencia dicta que vendrá un AUGUSTO y van a llorar por haber derrotado a Cesar... así que a esperar, pero, la historia es siempre un repetir circulos ya proyectados, nada se hace que no se haya hecho y nada nuevo que el ser humano no haya efectuado tantas y tantas veces... y el resultado suele ser siempre el mismo...



Lo malo de tomar símiles extemporáneos es que la visión de la realidad se puede ver muy distorsionada... ¿Así que dice usted, estimado conforero, que el Imperio Americano va ahora mismo a comenzar su época de mayor esplendor, como el Imperio Romano con Augusto?

Mmm... no lo veo.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> El último vídeo de Insta de la mamá y la niña despedazadas ayer en Vinittsa.
> 
> Un crímen que clama al cielo.



De entrada, crimen en tu video no se ve ninguno y ya sbemos como os inventais los relatos.

Lo que si esta claro sin necesidad de videos de niñas con sus mamas, es que las mamas del Donbas, hace años que aprendieron a no pasearse con sus niños cerca de instalaciones militares y aun asi, alejandose de ellas ya sufrieron los bombardeos nazis en sus carnes y en las de sus familias y allegados.

Para los nazis del occidente ucraniano, todas esas historias eran bulos, pero cada vez van a sentir mas cerca la realidad de la situacion y van a tener que empezar a tomar medidas, porque su agresion al Donbas ha fracasado y se les esta girando en contra.
Para empezar, pueden exigir a sus lideres nazis, que dejen de bombardear objetivos civiles en el Donbas, no sea que los ejercitos del Donbas, un dia u otro empiecen a hacer lo mismo como medida de presion. No se si tendran la suficiente inteligencia para ello, pero hay que mantener la esperanza.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sí, pero los drones se han revelado como un instrumento esencial para la artillería, la ha mejorado muchísimo, ha entrado en un nivel superior, eso de poder ajustar el tiro con la información que te llega del dron, no tiene precio, es sustituir al ojeador humano que pasaba las coordenadas del objetivo por un instrumento, sin poner en riesgo la vida del ojeador.



Ahorro de costes...

Si antes un acierto requería 100 disparos y gracias a ese drón o drones, se precisan sólo 20, pues haga cuentas los drones que le derribarán y.... seguramente le salga a cuenta, por eso lo hacen...

Ahora como los drones derribados valiesen más que los proyectiles a usas, pues...

La guerra es así de simple... costes, costes, costes...

Quíen hizo la gestión de los costes de lo que Rusia tendría que emplear si invadía Ucrania... pues a ese habría que LAPIDARLO si fue el LUMBRERAS QUE DIJO que esto iba a ser EL AFGANISTAN RUSO... el tipo era un IMBECIL integral, el mismo probablemente que vende el F-35 (y no, no porque sea malo, que SEGURO es el mejor avión en tecnología del mundo y más allá)...


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La guerra es un ARTE CARO, muy caro, de cohones... si algo aprendió Rusia de lo cara que es, es que si se iba a ella, había que hacerlo gastando LO MENOS POSIBLE y con un AGARRAO como máximo director del asunto...
> 
> Y todavía habrá gente que no entienda esto de qué va... la guerra:
> 
> ...



Y que un dron de 300 euros, desechable, vale más que un peazo dron de un millón de euros.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ahorro de costes...
> 
> Si antes un acierto requería 100 disparos y gracias a ese drón o drones, se precisan sólo 20, pues haga cuentas los drones que le derrivarán y.... seguramente le salga a cuenta, por eso lo hacen...
> 
> ...



¿DerriVados? ¡ A mí, Talibán Hortográfico!


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Lo malo de tomar símiles extemporáneos es que la visión de la realidad se puede ver muy distorsionada... ¿Así que dice usted, estimado conforero, que el Imperio Americano va ahora mismo a comenzar su época de mayor esplendor, como el Imperio Romano con Augusto?
> 
> Mmm... no lo veo.



Sostengo desde hace ya unos años, que la REPUBLICA va a dar paso al imperio... es inevitable, el poder civil ha roto su acuerdo con el militar y... 

En todo caso se irá viendo...

- "Diez días de Mayo" gran película, por cierto y la recomiendo... de los 60, la leche...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Jul 2022)

Ayer se aprobó en el Congreso yankee una enmienda que bloquea la venta de los F-16 a Turquía.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿DerriVados? ¡ A mí, Talibán Hortográfico!



GRACIAS MIL POR LA CORRECIÓN...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Asi iban los tiros ayer



Está bueno. Los planos geográficos son óptimos y pone Palote ver como el área "roja" presenta animación gráfica y se extiende cual Mancha de aceite.

Confío en que causará honda impresión en los Otanistas y mermar su optimismo y confianza en el régimen del payaso de Kiev.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sostengo desde hace ya unos años, que la REPUBLICA va a dar paso al imperio... es inevitable, el poder civil ha roto su acuerdo con el militar y...
> 
> En todo caso se irá viendo...
> 
> - "Diez días de Mayo" gran película, por cierto y la recomiendo... de los 60, la leche...



gran película, concuerdo...
Pero de que el "paso al imperio" será la época de mayos esplendor para Roma, digo, para EEUU... pues no lo creo. Pienso que vamos a un mundo más de corte Edad Media, con pequeños reinos feudales... o neofeudales, con multinacionales en varios países como antes estaban en varios países las órdenes religiosas, y eran en sí un país (o sea, como los Templarios o los Cistercienses)

Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto, pero veo más un movimiento hacia un "neofeudalismo" que hacia un "imperialismo augusto".


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya era hora, a ver si entran en razon. La unica forma de presionar a los nazis para que dejen de bombardear objetivos civiles en el Donbas, es que sus propias familias nazis entren en razon.



Nunca se debe uno alegrar de que la población civil sufra... y eso de q son nazis los que salen en estos videos imagino q no has hecho un trabajo de investigacion para llegar a esa conclusion


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Nunca se debe uno alegrar de que la población civil sufra... y eso de q son nazis los que salen en estos videos imagino q no has hecho un trabajo de investigacion para llegar a esa conclusion



Tu problema, es que solo consideras "poblacion civil" a la poblacion nazi y no se me ocurre palabras para describir ese tipo de opinion. Si el sufrimiento en sus ciudades es una forma de que exijan a sus gobiernos nazis que dejen de hacer sufrir a la poblacion civil del Donbas, la "poblacion civil" del Donbas lo agradecera.

Llevan ya años sufriendo el mismo terror nazi, es hora de que les dejen en paz.

PD: ¿Sabes que el ataque del que hablamos fue exitosamente lanzado contra instalaciones militares o no has "investigado" lo suficiente?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Tu problema, es que solo consideras "poblacion civil" a la poblacion nazi. Si el sufrimiento en sus ciudades es una forma de que exijan a sus gobiernos nazis que dejen de hacer sufrir a la poblacion civil del Donbas, la "poblacion civil" del Donbas lo agradecera.
> 
> Llevan ya años sufriendo el mismo terror nazi, es hora de que les dejen en paz.



Si te tomaras le molestia de leerme en lugar de "etiquetarme" sin más supongo q no habrias escrito esto. Quizas sea mucho trabajo para tí...


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

*Off topic Apache*


Spoiler: Apache






bigmaller dijo:


> Por dios!


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

Según el ejército de la LNR a las 11:00:

1. El enemigo se retira de Seversk en pequeños grupos siguiendo las ordenes para una retirada encubierta.
2. Nuestras tropas ya se han atrincherado en las afueras del este de Seversk y están penetrando profundamente en la ciudad.
3. El enemigo sigue ofreciendo una resistencia irregular.
4. Varias alturas cerca de Seversk todavía están controladas por oponentes.
5. Aún no se ha cortado la carretera Seversk-Soledar.

En general todo se debe al hecho de que en los próximos días Seversk estará bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el ejército de LPR. Y por supuesto, recordaremos las declaraciones de la propaganda ucraniana de que "después de la ocupación de Lisichansk por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ni una sola ciudad quedará bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas".


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si te tomaras le molestia de leerme en lugar de "etiquetarme" sin más supongo q no habrias escrito esto. Quizas sea mucho trabajo para tí...



Si tienes algun argumento, sueltalo, pero no me hagas perder mas el tiempo con tus pajas mentales.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> gran película, concuerdo...
> Pero de que el "paso al imperio" será la época de mayos esplendor para Roma, digo, para EEUU... pues no lo creo. Pienso que vamos a un mundo más de corte Edad Media, con pequeños reinos feudales... o neofeudales, con multinacionales en varios países como antes estaban en varios países las órdenes religiosas, y eran en sí un país (o sea, como los Templarios o los Cistercienses)
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto, pero veo más un movimiento hacia un "neofeudalismo" que hacia un "imperialismo augusto".



La historia se repite más o menos... tampoco querramos imaginar que todo va a seguir el mismo curso... Trump se asemeja a Cesar, en cierto sentido...

Los resultados pueden ser iguales más o menos, pero tendrán sus variables y diferencias...

Y en cuanto al explendor del Tio Sam, pues fuera de visiones catastrofistas o adulatorias; lo cierto es que guste o no la DECREPITUD del Tio Sam desde los 70 ha ido de lo malo hacia lo peor, siendo que tras la IIWW ya inición un camino alevosamente deprimente por decir algo...

El EE.UU. de Ford, de Edison, de Tesla, de... tras la IIWW se convirtió en el Tio Sam de las "calificadoras de riesgo"... la grandeza hace tiempo que se perdió y lo que sería recuperarla tampoco es que fuese a ser un esfuerzo enorme una vez hubiese sufrido el derrumbe... pero bueno ELUCUBRACIONES...


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sostengo desde hace ya unos años, que la REPUBLICA va a dar paso al imperio... es inevitable, el poder civil ha roto su acuerdo con el militar y...
> 
> En todo caso se irá viendo...
> 
> - "Diez días de Mayo" gran película, por cierto y la recomiendo... de los 60, la leche...



No eran siete ? Sí que es una gran película con Burt Lancaster hecho un Zelensky.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No eran *siete* ? Sí que es una gran película con Burt Lancaster hecho un Zelensky.



Hoy tengo un día... ays... ays... ays..., estoy sembrado...

- SIETE DIAS DE MAYO...

Gracias por la corrección...


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

*EE.UU. no espera que Arabia Saudí aumente inmediatamente la producción de petróleo, a la espera de la próxima reunión de la OPEP+. Funcionario estadounidense.*
11:05 || 15/07/2022


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *EE.UU. no espera que Arabia Saudí aumente inmediatamente la producción de petróleo, a la espera de la próxima reunión de la OPEP+. Funcionario estadounidense.*
> 11:05 || 15/07/2022



Si no pueden...salió ayer la noticia de que Arabia Saudí le ha comprado más petróleo que nunca...a Rusia!!! 
Porque el suyo lo tiene todo en exportación...


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> la guerra lleva siendo insostenible para Rusia según los ejepertosh desde la primera semana del conflicto. Aun recuerdo leer alguna noticia diciendo que no tenian capacidad para aguantar una semana....
> 
> 
> Y aqui seguimos y dentro de 5 meses seguramente leeré algún post diciendo que la guerra es insostenible para Rusia



Las cifras de perdidas son insostenibles des de la primera semana, si en 5 meses han perdido el 30% del equipo pesado, van a perder el 50% en 10 meses?

Lo de los T62 explica que no pueden desguarnecer todas sus fronteras


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si tienes algun argumento, sueltalo, pero no me hagas perder mas el tiempo con tus pajas mentales.



Ya te los he dado. el sufrimiento de la poblacion civil es de lamentar sea quien sea... Tu, en cambio, te has dedicado a cargar contra el mensajero. Si consideras que pierdes el tiempo, lo harás tu pq quieras... has contestado a mi post poniendo en mi planteamientos que no tengo pq te ha dado la gana. Lee un poquito antes de contestar y argumenta... y como dices tu, no me hagas perder el tiempo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> la guerra lleva siendo insostenible para Rusia según los ejepertosh desde la primera semana del conflicto. Aun recuerdo leer alguna noticia diciendo que no tenian capacidad para aguantar una semana....
> 
> 
> Y aqui seguimos y dentro de 5 meses seguramente leeré algún post diciendo que la guerra es insostenible para Rusia



Bueno, eso decían también de la de Siria…y han pasado los años y allí siguen los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

Una de las tertulianas de Angeles Madriló ha soltado la siguiente perla:
"Los ucranianos ponen los muertos, los europeos debemos aceptar los sacrificios que sean necesarios" con dos coños como espuertas.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Ya te los he dado. el sufrimiento de la poblacion civil es de lamentar sea quien sea... Tu, en cambio, te has dedicado a cargar contra el mensajero. Si consideras que pierdes el tiempo, lo harás tu pq quieras... has contestado a mi post poniendo en mi planteamientos que no tengo pq te ha dado la gana. Lee un poquito antes de contestar y argumenta... y como dices tu, no me hagas perder el tiempo



Suelta me la pierna ya, no estas argumentando nada, solo me estas agarrando de la pierna.

El problema que tienes y por el cual no puedes comprender nada de lo que este mas lejos de tu propio hocico, es que para los nazis, los rusos no son humanos, les llamais untermenschen y es por eso por lo que te escandalizas al leer mis argumentos, porque estas convencido que no son personas y por tanto, no pueden ser "poblacion civil".

Tienes algun post en estos ultimos 8 años, uno solo, en los que te lamentas de los crimenes occidentales contra la poblacion rusoparlante del territorio ucraniano?

Al menos alguna lamentacion del sufrimiento infligido por occidente a la "poblacion civil" siria? O a la Libia al menos? Ni siquiera a la de Iraq?

Pues eso, que se te ve el plumero.

PD: Tu estas inoculado contra el timovirus, me equivoco?


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Suelta me la pierna ya, no estas argumentando nada, solo me estas agarrando de la pierna.
> 
> El problema que tienes y por el cual no puedes comprender nada de lo que este mas lejos de tu propio hocico, es que para los nazis, los rusos no son humanos, les llamais untermenschen y es por eso por lo que te escandalizas al leer mis argumentos, porque estas convencido que no son personas y por tanto, no pueden ser "poblacion civil".
> 
> ...



Tú lo que eres es un hijo de puta... ya te cazaremos cuando suelte tu IP calopez, que tú justificación de asesinato de victimas civiles ya está capturada... es el problema de que seas un hijo de puta sin palabra, y no me hayas puesto en el ignore...

Hijo de puta.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

El mercenario británico Paul Ury quien estaba cautivo en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) falleció el pasado 10 de julio a causa de una enfermedad crónica. Así lo anunció el 14 de julio la Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la RPD, Daria Morozova.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Jul 2022)

Es irónico que hayan puesto nombre "Apoyo a la paz" a fondos que NO van destinados a ayudar a las personas que sufren, si no única y exclusivamente al envio de armas que matan más personas. Una guerra que ya hubiese finalizado de no contar Zelenki con el apoyo de la Otan.....y que nunca hubiese comenzado de no contar con ese mismo apoyo, por lo que no hubiesen sucedido las masacres anteriores (ahora ya se ha demostrado que esos nazis si existian....y también documentables de atrocidades que ahora se esconden) ni hubiese pedido entrar a la UE, por lo que nada de esto se hubiese llegado a dar.

*LA UE DESTINARÁ 500 MILLONES DE EUROS MÁS PARA ENVIAR ARMAS A UCRANIA. *La Unión Europea destinará 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia, de tal manera que en total habrá movilizado 2.500 millones para este fin del *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz*. 
La UE acordó por primera vez financiar el envío de armas el 27 de febrero, *tan solo tres días después* de que Moscú iniciase la invasión contra Ucrania, *en una decisión sin precedentes*.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> De entrada, crimen en tu video no se ve ninguno y ya sbemos como os inventais los relatos.
> 
> Lo que si esta claro sin necesidad de videos de niñas con sus mamas, es que las mamas del Donbas, hace años que aprendieron a no pasearse con sus niños cerca de instalaciones militares y aun asi, alejandose de ellas ya sufrieron los bombardeos nazis en sus carnes y en las de sus familias y allegados.
> 
> ...



No me confundas, llevo denunciando las masacres cometidas por los ucronazis en Donbass desde 2014, y no solo en este hilo.

De los 23 civiles fallecidos en el ataque a Vinnitsa, 3 eran niños.

UNa cosa es estar a favor de la desnazificación y de la desmilitarización de Ucrania, y otra cosa es creer que los rusos son unos angelitos. No seamos ilusos.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

Con ésta sí los terminamos de rematar, Putín, jodete    

*La Comisión de la UE adoptará el viernes un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia que apunta al oro, los productos químicos y la maquinaria – Fuentes.*
11:48 || 15/07/2022


----------



## Marx lo dijo (15 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico que hayan puesto nombre "Apoyo a la paz" a fondos que NO van destinados a ayudar a las personas que sufren, si no única y exclusivamente al envio de armas que matan más personas. Una guerra que ya hubiese finalizado de no contar Zelenki con el apoyo de la Otan.....y que nunca hubiese comenzado de no contar con ese mismo apoyo, por lo que no hubiesen sucedido las masacres anteriores (ahora ya se ha demostrado que esos nazis si existian....y también documentables de atrocidades que ahora se esconden) ni hubiese pedido entrar a la UE, por lo que nada de esto se hubiese llegado a dar.
> 
> *LA UE DESTINARÁ 500 MILLONES DE EUROS MÁS PARA ENVIAR ARMAS A UCRANIA. *La Unión Europea destinará 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia, de tal manera que en total habrá movilizado 2.500 millones para este fin del *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz*.
> La UE acordó por primera vez financiar el envío de armas el 27 de febrero, *tan solo tres días después* de que Moscú iniciase la invasión contra Ucrania, *en una decisión sin precedentes*.



La UE ha enloquecido.

Hoy acaba de salir el déficit comercial de la Eurozona:




Cuenta corriente de Rusia:



Esto es totalmente insostenible. Alguien ha cometido un gravísimo error de cálculo. Y ese alguien no es Putin.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No me confundas, llevo denunciando las masacres cometidas por los ucronazis en Donbass desde 2014, y no solo en este hilo.
> 
> De los 23 civiles fallecidos en el ataque a Vinnitsa, 3 eran niños.
> 
> UNa cosa es estar a favor de la desnazificación y de la desmilitarización de Ucrania, y otra cosa es creer que los rusos son unos angelitos. No seamos ilusos.



Dices que han muerto 23 civiles (y por supuesto los niños, que nunca falten los niños en la propaganda), lo estas diciendo tu, no un medio tipico de propaganda no, eres TU el que esta dando esa "informacion".
Te das cuenta? Tienes criterio o solo vienes a difundir la propaganda que difunden las fuentes occidentales?.
Naturalmente lo habras sacado de algun medio de los que frecuentas, pero vienes aqui a soltarlo como un argumento, por lo que ya me hago una idea del peso de tu argumentacion.

Justo despues del ataque a la casa de oficiales en Vinnitsa, las fuerzas nazis bombardearon otra vez objetivos civiles en Donetsk, como CADA DIA, esta vez, la estacion de autobuses, donde tambien habia civiles, aunque no te lo creas, en la estacion de autobuses bombardeada justo despues de que fuera bombardeada la casa de oficiales nazi, habia civiles aunque hablen en ruso.

¿Donde esta tu "denuncia"? Pues ni se espera, lo que tu haces, es difundir propaganda, como si no tuvieramos ya suficiente en este pais.

No amigo mio, a mi no me vas a enredar con tus relatos buenistas.

PD: Eres amiguito del que tiene al cisne como avatar? Porque pareceis hechos con el mismo molde, no seras el mismo sujeto con cuentas distintas, verdad?

Es que a lo mejor es por eso que ha saltado a citarme el tipo, justo despues de citarte a ti. Apesta un poco la verdad 

PD: Dime una cosa, vacunado tambien verdad? Es que formais una especie de mente colmena....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*Apuesta por la artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas de RF gastan al menos 20 mil proyectiles de gran calibre diariamente*


Rusia durante la operación especial supera notablemente a la parte ucraniana en la intensidad del uso de artillería y otras armas. Esto, en particular, se afirma en el informe del centro analítico británico para cuestiones de defensa, el Royal United Institute for Defense Studies (RUSI) 

Por lo tanto, según las conclusiones de los expertos británicos, las unidades rusas gastan diariamente alrededor de 20 mil proyectiles de gran calibre contra 6 mil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Incluso más Fuerzas Armadas de RF usan municiones para MLRS y otros misiles. Por lo tanto, el ejército ruso apostó mucho por la artillería. Según los analistas occidentales, esto puede verse influenciado por los ataques contra las instalaciones logísticas rusas con la ayuda de complejos de largo alcance como HIMARS, cuyo suministro se propone aumentar.

Según los británicos, las cadenas de suministro de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas son vulnerables, ya que Rusia utiliza grandes depósitos de armas, que están mal protegidos y son buenos objetivos para la artillería ucraniana.

Junto con esto, el informe refuta la opinión del departamento militar estadounidense de que los misiles rusos supuestamente rara vez alcanzan el objetivo y, a menudo, caen en áreas abiertas. Las nociones de Washington sobre el agotamiento inminente de los arsenales de misiles de Moscú también fueron erróneas.

Además, los expertos británicos concluyen que la aviación rusa es altamente efectiva en la lucha contra MANPADS con un cabezal de guía térmica del tipo Igla o Stinger. Por lo tanto, los autores del informe creen que es necesario aumentar el suministro de sistemas de misiles con guía visual al rayo láser del tipo LMM Martlet y Starstreak para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Honkler (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con ésta sí los terminamos de rematar, Putín, jodete
> 
> *La Comisión de la UE adoptará el viernes un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia que apunta al oro, los productos químicos y la maquinaria – Fuentes.*
> 11:48 || 15/07/2022



Ahora si que si, vamos a devolver a Rusia a la Edad Media 

Pero que panda de tironucables nos están “gobernando”…


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

No sólo eso, tendrán energía barata para sus industrias agroalimentarias.
Eso supone precios bajos de venta y por tanto, negocio asegurado.

Lo de las duchas es lo de menos.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico que hayan puesto nombre "Apoyo a la paz" a fondos que NO van destinados a ayudar a las personas que sufren, si no única y exclusivamente al envio de armas que matan más personas. Una guerra que ya hubiese finalizado de no contar Zelenki con el apoyo de la Otan.....y que nunca hubiese comenzado de no contar con ese mismo apoyo, por lo que no hubiesen sucedido las masacres anteriores (ahora ya se ha demostrado que esos nazis si existian....y también documentables de atrocidades que ahora se esconden) ni hubiese pedido entrar a la UE, por lo que nada de esto se hubiese llegado a dar.
> 
> *LA UE DESTINARÁ 500 MILLONES DE EUROS MÁS PARA ENVIAR ARMAS A UCRANIA. *La Unión Europea destinará 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia, de tal manera que en total habrá movilizado 2.500 millones para este fin del *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz*.
> La UE acordó por primera vez financiar el envío de armas el 27 de febrero, *tan solo tres días después* de que Moscú iniciase la invasión contra Ucrania, *en una decisión sin precedentes*.



Viendo lo que cuestan los cachibaches occidentales, 500 millones de euros (o de dolares...), dan para apenas 10 drones


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No me confundas, llevo denunciando las masacres cometidas por los ucronazis en Donbass desde 2014, y no solo en este hilo.
> 
> De los 23 civiles fallecidos en el ataque a Vinnitsa, 3 eran niños.
> 
> UNa cosa es estar a favor de la desnazificación y de la desmilitarización de Ucrania, y otra cosa es creer que los rusos son unos angelitos. No seamos ilusos.



Cierto, pero el orden de magnitud es muy relevante en contra de la OTAN


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Me pregunto lo que debe estar pasando ahora mismo en el sector industrial ruso, si realmente las sanciones están siendo "de verdad" muchas plantas deben estar parando por no conseguir repuestos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## pgas (15 Jul 2022)

*"Derribarán los HIMARS como moscas": algoritmo de las AFU desclasificado*

*




*

13.07.2022

En los últimos días, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han empezado a utilizar tácticas más sofisticadas al bombardear ciudades civiles. Así, el día anterior, las tropas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque masivo contra una unidad de defensa aérea que defendía Luhansk. Según informes no confirmados, la mayoría de los misiles fueron derribados. El antiguo jefe de las tropas de misiles antiaéreos del Mando de Propósitos Especiales (Distrito de Defensa Aérea de Moscú), el coronel retirado Sergei Khatylev, explicó cómo funcionan las tácticas de bombardeo y por qué algunos misiles ucranianos siguen alcanzando sus objetivos.

- Nuestros sistemas S-300 y S-400, que proporcionan cobertura de objetivos a media y gran altura según su alcance, tienen su base en nuestro territorio", explicó el experto. - No hay regimientos S-300 y S-400 en la LNR, la DNR y Ucrania. Todos ellos están estacionados cerca de la frontera y están en servicio de combate para controlar el espacio aéreo.

_- ¿Están nuestros complejos militares de defensa aérea situados directamente en el territorio de Ucrania?_

- Sí, son Buk, Osa, Pantsir y Oka-M. Este último, por cierto, opera a una distancia de hasta diez kilómetros. El simple "Osa" tiene un alcance de hasta cinco kilómetros.

Las repúblicas cuentan con los "trescientos" del ejército -los S-300V- y otros complejos. Todos ellos cubren directamente las tropas, los puestos de mando de los regimientos, las divisiones, etc. Cuando los sistemas de cohetes ucranianos comienzan a bombardear -lo hicieron en la zona de Kakhovka y antes en otras ciudades- las fuerzas armadas ucranianas golpean primero con sistemas Smerch o Grad. Ya hemos aprendido a derribar proyectiles Grad y Smerch en vuelo.

Todos trabajan juntos contra ellos: nuestros complejos de largo alcance S-300 y S-400, así como los sistemas de defensa aérea en el campo de batalla. Dependiendo del rango en el que se realice el disparo, donde uno está más cerca y sea más conveniente para destruir estos proyectiles. Los "Grads" son conocidos por disparar hasta veinte kilómetros, los "Smerch" hasta cuarenta.

Pero durante estos disparos, incluso a pesar del uso de complejos móviles, revelamos las coordenadas de nuestras posiciones. Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea maniobran con más frecuencia, los potentes complejos de defensa antiaérea de largo alcance maniobran menos, pero en cualquier caso, cuando funcionan, se enciende la alta tensión, se emite energía. Por lo tanto, el reconocimiento de radio del enemigo se lleva a cabo en ellos. Los americanos, sabiendo cuando las AFU van a empezar a disparar, apuntan los satélites de reconocimiento de radio a esa zona. Esos satélites monitorean y saben claramente, en detalle, dónde están nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea en cualquier momento. Los estadounidenses señalan estas posiciones a las unidades de misiles ucranianas: les dan instrucciones de puntería y empiezan a disparar contra nuestras posiciones de defensa aérea.

Además, mientras nos dedicamos a interceptar todos los proyectiles Grad y Smerch disparados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, los ucranianos lanzan al mismo tiempo misiles Tochka-U contra un objetivo que debería estar cubierto por nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea.

_- En otras palabras, primero distraen nuestra defensa aérea y les hacen gastar su munición para que al amparo del fuego de los MLRS puedan lanzar el ataque principal sobre el objetivo que quieren alcanzar..._

- Exactamente. Nos distraen para destruir o inutilizar un objetivo importante. Se necesita tiempo para cargar la munición. Aunque sea por poco tiempo. El enemigo puede aprovecharse de ello.

_- ¿Es una nueva táctica?_

- En principio, todo lo nuevo está bien olvidado de lo viejo. Pero ahora las AFU son capaces de hacer todo con mayor eficiencia, ya que los estadounidenses con sus capacidades de inteligencia, así como los complejos HIMARS, se han unido a esta táctica. Los estadounidenses son capaces de proporcionar a las AFU directamente desde un satélite las coordenadas de los objetivos, incluidas las posiciones de nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea.

Y aquí, por supuesto, surge una pregunta a nuestras unidades de inteligencia y guerra electrónica con los complejos Krasukha-4, Krasukha-7. Deberían cubrir los sistemas de defensa aérea. Cuando trabajamos con radiaciones, tienen que interferir con el enemigo para evitar que nos vean.

_- ¿Qué se necesita para ello? ¿Aumentar el número de sistemas de defensa aérea en principio?_

- No tanto por la cantidad, sino por la calidad de su uso. La cantidad no lo resuelve todo. Tienen que garantizar nuestro trabajo, tienen que saber cuándo, dónde y en qué sector interferir, para poder cubrirnos a tiempo. Y para ello tienen que recibir información e inteligencia de manera precisa y oportuna.

_- ¿Qué se necesita para organizar ese trabajo? La eterna pregunta rusa: ¿quién tiene la culpa y qué hacer para evitar que las AFU ataquen nuestras instalaciones de defensa aérea?_

- En primer lugar, necesitamos un reconocimiento oportuno por satélite y por tierra por todos los medios, empezando por los medios radiotécnicos hasta el reconocimiento encubierto. Debemos tener una idea clara de qué activos enemigos se encuentran en esta zona y obtener sus coordenadas rápidamente para elaborar un algoritmo y opciones de contraataque. Cuanto antes nos llegue esta información a nosotros y a nuestras unidades de guerra electrónica, antes podremos prepararnos para la acción.

_- Entonces, ¿la primera preocupación es el sistema de inteligencia?_

- Se trata más bien del mando y control de la defensa aérea. Y ni siquiera a nivel táctico. El sistema de control unificado debería utilizarse tanto para las fuerzas aéreas y espaciales y las defensas antimisiles terrestres. Deben tener una clara coordinación y unidad de mando, para que todo esté en manos de un solo comandante. Esto permitiría garantizar la máxima coordinación e interacción de todas las fuerzas y capacidades.

Y si también hay una marina cercana, también debe haber una estrecha interacción con ella. Y también con las tropas de las repúblicas de Luhansk y Donetsk, que también tienen sus propios sistemas de defensa aérea de pelotón o compañía. Todo ello debería estar vinculado, al igual que los estadounidenses, bajo un mando unificado y trabajar en una sola escala de tiempo mediante un sistema de control automatizado. Entonces ganaremos todos rápidamente.

_- Entonces, ¿hay que mejorar las cuestiones de mando y control y la coordinación desde arriba? ¿Y el nivel táctico?_

- Los chicos trabajan bien allí. Ven los objetivos y los destruyen. Hoy podemos decir que ya han aprendido a derribar los misiles HIMARS estadounidenses con buena eficacia. Todavía no es el más alto. Pero también fue así en Vietnam y en Siria: cuando nos encontramos con un nuevo objetivo, primero adquirimos experiencia. Así que muy pronto derribarán los HIMARS como moscas.

En cuanto a la estructura y gestión de la defensa aérea en sí, creo que habrá que revisarla en algún momento. En general, el sistema de defensa aérea a lo largo de su existencia fue dividido y reasignado más de 50 veces... Pero en cuanto se iniciaron las operaciones militares, en poco tiempo el sistema de defensa aérea se reunió en un solo grupo, dándole la autoridad de mando y la capacidad de gestionar plenamente todas las fuerzas y medios, lo que estaba absolutamente justificado.

Todo está ahí incluso ahora. Incluso el puesto de mando móvil de interacción entre las unidades terrestres y las fuerzas de defensa aérea "Glade D4" existe en "Ironclad". En Siria se practicaba perfectamente esa interacción. Y creo que todas las conclusiones se sacarán después de la operación especial. Las tropas y los comandantes siempre aprenden en el combate...

Trad.DeepL




Spoiler: vilezas del pinpin






vil. dijo:


> Si hoy releyese eso post en esos hilos VERÍA como lo que DIJE es hoy REALIDAD...
> 
> Eran los gasoductos, no el "gran israel"; ni gaitas varias que se vendían por parte de algunos foreros TOTALMENTE FALTOS de mínima objetividad e información muy sesgada a la par que víctimas del "sesgo de confirmación"... y tras la victoria de Rusia en Siria a la OTAN no le quedaba otra que la guerra abierta... era INEVITABLE...
> 
> ...





recuerdo que entonces ibas de enterao en koñomía, no has cambiado gran cosa

¿¿recuerdas cuando decías que Jordania pintaba más en Siria que Israel, que Cerdogan era una putita de Rabia Saudí, o que el Nabucco era un proyecto de Alemania, según tú la instigadora oculta de la guerra de Siria por encima del pacifista Bobama??

todo está escrito y ahora vuelves como los malos perdedores a encubrir las contradicciones anteriores diciendo que fue una guerra por el gas, una teoría cogida con alfileres por idiotas como Pepe Escobar que se ha demostrado absolutamente falsa

por tanto solo te digo lo mismo que entonces, pinpin a pastar!!


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Parece que anoche los HIMARS estuvieron trabajando a fondo¡¡


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No me confundas, llevo denunciando las masacres cometidas por los ucronazis en Donbass desde 2014, y no solo en este hilo.
> 
> De los 23 civiles fallecidos en el ataque a Vinnitsa, 3 eran niños.
> 
> UNa cosa es estar a favor de la desnazificación y de la desmilitarización de Ucrania, y otra cosa es creer que los rusos son unos angelitos. No seamos ilusos.



Perdoname...no es la misma situacion.

Habeis tenido ocho años para evitar la escalada y la guerra abierta, por mucho que Rusia lo denomine Operacion especial, ES UNA GUERRA ABIERTA con dos ejercitos enemigos, ahora si, en contacto.

Lo que hubo durante 8 años fue UN GENOCIDIO COMO UNA CATEDRAL...

Quieres pruebas? Mira el tonito de los medios occidentales con respecto a los ucranianos del este, etnicamente rusos...NI SIQUIERA LOS TRATAN COMO UCRANIANOS, COJONES!!! QUE TIENEN CIUDADANIA UCRANIANA, ERAN UCRANIANOS DE PASAPORTE Y NACIONALIDAD, Y SEGUN LOS MEDIOS OCCIDENTALES NO LO SON, NO LES CONCEDEN POR TANTO NINGUN DERECHO COMO CIUDADANOS DE UN ESTADO QUE FUE, YA NO ES, SOBERANO!!!

Ocho años habeis tenido para condenar las masacres...ahora os desagrada la guerra...

Pues hijo mio, te comprendo...pero, QUIEN SIEMBRA VIENTOS, COSECHA TEMPESTADES!

A buenas horas...hipocritillas occidentales!!!


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

La portada del The Economist anglo.
Para que os refresquéis en este veranito, de cara a lo que está por llegar


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

*Portavoz del Ministerio de Economía alemán: No hay consistencia por parte de Rusia sobre el gas, nos centramos en los hechos y tomamos medidas para prepararnos para todos los escenarios.*
12:43 || 15/07/2022

_PD: Hoy 15/07 había una reunión muy importante de muy alto nivel decisorio en Rusia, como quedó eso?? Gracias_


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Portavoz del Ministerio de Economía alemán: No hay consistencia por parte de Rusia sobre el gas, nos centramos en los hechos y tomamos medidas para prepararnos para todos los escenarios.*
> 12:43 || 15/07/2022
> 
> _PD: Hoy 15/07 había una reunión muy importante de muy alto nivel decisorio en Rusia, como quedó eso?? Gracias_



Para consistencia la suya no queriendo abrir Nordstream 2 porque el amo se lo ordena.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

Bueno ya es 15 de Julio, eso que decía cierta peña que hoy iba a ser un punto de inflexión por no se que reunión extraordinaria de la Duma, ¿Que ha pasado?


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Portavoz del Ministerio de Economía alemán: No hay consistencia por parte de Rusia sobre el gas, nos centramos en los hechos y tomamos medidas para prepararnos para todos los escenarios.*
> 12:43 || 15/07/2022
> 
> _PD: Hoy 15/07 había una reunión muy importante de muy alto nivel decisorio en Rusia, como quedó eso?? Gracias_



Si los mermaos que dirigen Europa fueron consistentes, irían quitando sanciones y no poniendolas...


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Vicepresidenta de la Comisión Europea: Ucrania está sitiada por elegir la democracia.*
La vicepresidenta de la Comisión Europea, responsable de Valores y Transparencia, *Vera Jourova*, ha destacado, al inicio del consejo informal sobre Asuntos Europeos de la UE, que *Ucrania está sitiada por haber elegido la democracia*.

*Ucrania "está sitiada por unos bárbaros agresores porque ha elegido la democracia*, ha elegido Europa, y es absolutamente *necesario intensificar la ayuda*", ha dicho la comisaria checa antes del inicio de esta reunión ministerial informal.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La UE ha enloquecido.
> 
> Hoy acaba de salir el déficit comercial de la Eurozona:
> 
> ...



No hay error alguno...ese era el fin.


Lo que no sea producido ni colocado en el mercado por los paises de la UE...sera absorvido por USA.

Para que lo entiendas, USA tenia un flash de 25 pesetas en el congelador, de diferentes sabores...un flash tropical, venga...

Hacia tanto calor ahi fuera...que se lo esta plimplando...en el plastico del flash estan las estrellitas y tal, azulito, pone: UNION EUROPEA.

El plastico envoltorio del flash, va a la basura...porque es basura.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Para consistencia la suya no queriendo abrir Nordstream 2 porque el amo se lo ordena.



Los que deberíamos, sin duda, estar preparando una reacción somos nosotros, los ciudadanos europeos, porque lo que nos están haciendo a drede es intolerable, pero como dice Niño Becerra, las revoluciones ya no se llevan, saludos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Suelta me la pierna ya, no estas argumentando nada, solo me estas agarrando de la pierna.
> 
> El problema que tienes y por el cual no puedes comprender nada de lo que este mas lejos de tu propio hocico, es que para los nazis, los rusos no son humanos, les llamais untermenschen y es por eso por lo que te escandalizas al leer mis argumentos, porque estas convencido que no son personas y por tanto, no pueden ser "poblacion civil".
> 
> ...




Pozo de sabiduria, comprensión y telepatia.... que te vaya bien


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Los fabricantes de automóviles chinos están apostando en Rusia por modelos más caros : de lujo y premium. Parte de los coches, sin esperar al inicio de las ventas oficiales, empezaron a llevar grises concesionarios. Lo que a los rusos les podría gustar de los SUV Tank y los sedanes Hongqi, descubrió Izvestia.

*Prima asequible*
La marca premium china Voyah, propiedad de Dongfeng, planea ingresar al mercado ruso. Planean comenzar las ventas en un año con el crossover eléctrico gratuito, que costará alrededor de 355,000 yuanes en Rusia, dijo a RIA Novosti Liu Zhanshu, subdirector general de ventas de Voyah. En términos de rublos al tipo de cambio actual, esto es alrededor de 3 millones de rublos. Al mismo tiempo, el automóvil tiene un rico equipamiento: una pantalla táctil triple, sillones de masaje, un techo panorámico de vidrio con atenuación automática.




El precio ruso anunciado genera dudas: esto es lo que cuesta un modelo en su tierra natal, y en nuestro país los coches chinos suelen ser más del doble de caros. Sin embargo, los distribuidores no oficiales están listos para traer el crossover Voyah Free por $ 73,000, alrededor de 4,3 millones de rublos al tipo de cambio. Es interesante que anteriormente la empresa Lipetsk Motorinvest planeó ensamblar Voyah Free en Rusia bajo la marca Evolute e incluso registró al menos uno de esos crossover eléctricos, pero Izvestia no pudo conocer el estado actual de este proyecto.


*Bandera roja especial*
En el tercer trimestre, la marca de automóviles más eminente de China, Hongqi, ingresará al mercado ruso, según el portal Chinese Automobiles. El nombre de la marca, propiedad de la empresa estatal FAW, significa "Bandera Roja". Inicialmente, produjo autos exclusivamente para la élite más alta del partido, luego para funcionarios. Hace unos años, se fue al pueblo, lanzando los primeros modelos a la venta gratis.

Hongqi se compara con el Aurus ruso . Se nota cierta similitud en el diseño del último y altamente clasificado sedán, que mueve al líder chino Xi Jinping durante las visitas oficiales.



De hecho, hay pocas razones para comparar marcas. Hongqi, mientras mantiene el estatus del fabricante de automóviles más exclusivo de China, está ampliando activamente su gama de modelos. En 2020 prometió dos docenas de modelos en un período de cinco años. FAW depende cada vez más de sus propias plataformas y sistemas de propulsión. No sin la participación de expertos extranjeros. El ex diseñador de Royce, Giles Taylor, se dedica a la aparición de nuevos modelos. En 2021 se vendieron más de 300 mil autos, 50% más que en 2020.

*China no es barata*
En la parte superior de la gama de modelos se encuentran las limusinas de la serie L, cuyo estilo retro recuerda a los automovilistas rusos del 21 Volga. Una máquina ensamblada a mano, que, si puedes comprar un "simple mortal", entonces a un precio fabuloso. Es poco probable que se entregue otro buque insignia a Rusia: el SUV de cuadro LS7 con un motor turbo V8.

Según el recurso "Automóviles chinos", la apuesta se realiza en tres sedanes y un gran crossover eléctrico. El modelo más asequible es el sedán H5, construido sobre un bogie Mazda6. El coche está equipado con motores turbo de 1,5 y 1,8 litros. El precio en China es de 147 a 191 mil yuanes, 1,2 a 1,7 millones de rublos al tipo de cambio actual. El H5 ya es un modelo saliente, en mayo se presentó un sedán de nueva generación, construido sobre su propia plataforma china y equipado con una transmisión robótica. El sedán H7, un poco más grande, es generalmente el primer automóvil de la marca que fue a la gente. El automóvil se desarrolló en 2013 sobre la plataforma Toyota Crown. En China, en términos de rublos, cuesta 2,2 millones de rublos.




El sedán ejecutivo H9 es un modelo más reciente e interesante. Fue creado como competidor del Mercedes-Benz S-Class y Audi A8. El automóvil con una longitud de 5,1 m está equipado con un motor turbo de cuatro litros de 2 litros o un motor V6 de 3 litros. Ya hay suspensión neumática, manijas de las puertas retráctiles, asientos separados en la segunda fila con ajustes eléctricos y piloto automático. En China, H9 cuesta de 310 a 460 mil yuanes, es decir, alrededor de 2,7 a 4 millones de rublos. Los comerciantes grises rusos estimaron la versión superior en 11 millones de rublos.



El coche eléctrico E-HS9 es el más grande de los modelos previstos para Rusia, con 5,2 m de largo. Versión superior con 333 CV capaz de acelerar hasta los 100 km/h en menos de 5 segundos. Para un coche eléctrico el resultado no es el más destacado, es mucho más interesante la autonomía que, dependiendo de la capacidad de la batería, puede llegar a los 460-650 km . En China, E-HS9 cuesta 510 - 730 mil yuanes, lo que equivale a 4,4 - 6,3 millones de rublos al tipo de cambio actual. En Rusia, las personas no oficiales venden un automóvil por 11-12 millones de rublos.

Según la fuente, la empresa se dedica a la certificación de automóviles, pero el jefe del departamento de metrología, control estatal y supervisión de Rosstandart, Alexander Kuzmin, no confirmó esta información.

“No se han recibido homologaciones de tipo por parte de organismos de certificación en relación a los vehículos fabricados por esta empresa automovilística para su homologación”, dijo a Izvestia.

*Llegarán en el "Tanque"*
A principios de julio, Great Wall Motors en Arabia Saudita introdujo por primera vez en el mercado extranjero su submarca premium Tank. Según Xu Huanzhi, CEO de la división de Medio Oriente de la compañía, los SUV Tank se presentarán en Rusia, así como en Australia y el sudeste asiático.



Más temprano, durante la presentación del crossover Haval Dargo , cuando un corresponsal de Izvestia les preguntó sobre los planes para llevar la marca Tank a nuestro mercado, los representantes de la oficina rusa de Great Wall Motors dijeron que "este tema está siendo considerado y discutido".

En diciembre de 2020, Great Wall Motors presentó una solicitud de patente para la apariencia del SUV Tank 300 ante el Servicio Federal de Propiedad Intelectual de la Federación Rusa. La patente correspondiente se publicó en la base de datos abierta del departamento en agosto del año pasado.

Este SUV de cuadro está cerca del modelo Haval H9, que se produce en la planta rusa de la compañía en la región de Tula. En el mercado chino, el automóvil está equipado con un motor turbo de cuatro cilindros y dos litros con una capacidad de 227 hp. emparejado con una transmisión automática de ocho velocidades. En el "arsenal" todoterreno, tracción total permanente, cambio descendente y bloqueo de diferenciales delanteros y traseros.

*En lugar de prima japonesa*
Los expertos entrevistados por Izvestia creen que los compradores rusos demandarán la "prima" china. Según Sergei Burgazliev, consultor independiente de la industria automotriz, la situación actual del mercado automotriz solo acelerará la aparición de modelos premium de China en nuestro país.

— Tarde o temprano, estos autos definitivamente aparecerían en el mercado ruso. La situación actual se ha convertido en una especie de catalizador de este proceso. En condiciones en las que se detenga el suministro de modelos premium de Europa, EE. UU. y Japón, la demanda de ellos se desplazará hacia los fabricantes de China, cree.


egún Burgazliev, las marcas premium como Tank, WEY, Hongqi, Li-one y Xpeng probablemente serán las primeras en ingresar oficialmente al mercado ruso. Algunos de estos autos han sido importados por concesionarios grises durante mucho tiempo, señaló el experto. Tras la aparición oficial de la prima china en nuestro país, las funciones de importador serán desempeñadas por los concesionarios. Él cree que más adelante aparecerán representaciones completas de muchas marcas de automóviles premium de China.



Igor Morzharetto, socio de la agencia analítica Avtostat, está de acuerdo con él. Según él, la situación actual recuerda un poco a la historia de la aparición de los autos premium japoneses en nuestro país.

- Es condicionalmente posible establecer una analogía con fines de la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000, cuando los concesionarios grises vendían activamente automóviles Lexus, Infiniti y Acura en nuestro país, que en ese momento no estaban representados oficialmente en el mercado ruso. Más tarde, aparecieron en nuestro país representaciones completas de estas y otras marcas premium”, recordó Morzharetto.

*Interés de compra sostenido*
Las marcas chinas, que han estado presentes en el mercado ruso durante un tiempo relativamente largo, también confían en modelos más caros. Chery está promocionando activamente su marca premium Exeed. Changan importó un lote de crossovers Uni-K emblemáticos con fines de demostración y los vendió antes de que comenzaran las ventas oficiales.


Los concesionarios ya están listos para cooperar activamente con los fabricantes de automóviles chinos, incluido el segmento premium. En la primera mitad del año, la cartera de Avilon AG se repuso con seis marcas de automóviles chinos a la vez.

Según Aleksey Starikov, Director General Adjunto de Ventas de Autos Nuevos en Avilon, existe un interés constante de los consumidores en los autos de China. Señaló que solo en el primer mes después de la firma del acuerdo de distribución, se vendieron 10 autos Exeed premium y el mes pasado su número se triplicó.

— El holding automotriz está interesado en expandir la cartera de marcas y construir relaciones a largo plazo con marcas y fabricantes. Vemos que los autos de marcas chinas se han ganado la confianza de la audiencia rusa en términos de calidad y equipamiento. En el futuro, estas marcas ocuparán sus nichos en el mercado automotriz ruso, dijo Starikov a Izvestia.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No me confundas, llevo denunciando las masacres cometidas por los ucronazis en Donbass desde 2014, y no solo en este hilo.
> 
> De los 23 civiles fallecidos en el ataque a Vinnitsa, 3 eran niños.
> 
> UNa cosa es estar a favor de la desnazificación y de la desmilitarización de Ucrania, y otra cosa es creer que los rusos son unos angelitos. No seamos ilusos.



Fanatismo hay en todas partes. No pierdas el tiempo...

Y todo mi apoyo a la poblacion civil de unos y otro lado. Especialmente a la del Donbass que llevan 8 años sufriendo a los golpistas ucranianos bajo el silencio de los mass mierda occidentales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos expresó su preocupación: los X-101 rusos cubren la mayor parte del continente americano*
Hoy, 13:55
0

Los misiles de crucero rusos lanzados desde el aire X-101/X-102, que utilizan tecnologías para reducir la visibilidad del radar, pueden cubrir casi todo el territorio de América del Norte con su acción. Así lo demuestran, en particular, los datos del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales (CSIS) de Estados Unidos.

La situación se ve agravada por la poca conciencia de los Estados Unidos sobre los posibles lanzamientos de ALCM rusos sobre su territorio y la baja probabilidad de alcanzar tales misiles.

La nueva generación de misiles de crucero rusos incluye el Kh-101 y el X-102, que comenzaron a desarrollarse a gran escala en la década de 1990. Fueron puestos en servicio en 2012. Los misiles están equipados con navegación a bordo GLONASS, pueden volar a baja altura y tienen un alcance de más de 2.500 km (según algunos informes, hasta 4.500 km), suficiente para alcanzar objetivos en la mayor parte del continente norteamericano. .

Mientras tanto, hace apenas unos años, Estados Unidos era prácticamente un monopolio en la producción de misiles de crucero de largo alcance y alta precisión. Ahora bien, como señalan los estadounidenses, las inversiones a largo plazo de los "oponentes" en la creación de importantes fuerzas no nucleares que potencialmente podrían dirigirse contra los Estados Unidos son obvias


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Mañana va ser un día importante:reunión extraordinaria de la Duma del Estado, un hecho inusual en la política rusa.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno ya es 15 de Julio, eso que decía cierta peña que hoy iba a ser un punto de inflexión por no se que reunión extraordinaria de la Duma, ¿Que ha pasado?



La Duma no pinta nada en Rusia.

Lo que hay hoy es una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación, con Putin a la cabeza.
Tal vez salgan cositas de ahí...o tal vez no.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

RT
*EE.UU. e Israel firman un compromiso de seguridad para "no permitir nunca que Irán tenga un arma nuclear"*

Publicado:15 jul 2022 02:56 GMT

"No habrá un Irán nuclear. Eso no sería solo una amenaza para Israel, sino para el mundo", afirmó al respecto el primer ministro israelí, Yair Lapid. 

_________
Dedicado a los optimistas del hilo


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

Esta vaina ¿será fake?:

*‼ Se informa que Volodymyr Zelensky ha sido hospitalizado en un hospital de Lviv. 
Así lo informan fuentes cercanas a la Rada Suprema. La información se está precisando.
Ya se ha rumoreado que se trata de una sobredosis.*


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *EE.UU. e Israel firman un compromiso de seguridad para "no permitir nunca que Irán tenga un arma nuclear"*
> 
> Publicado:15 jul 2022 02:56 GMT
> ...



Estos locos quieren varias guerras a la vez.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

En 1999 cuando la OTAN agreció a Yugoslavia, con la ayuda de la Numerosa, al gobierno legítimo de la federación se le envió el siguiente ultimatúm: "O se rinden o enviaremos al pais a la edad de piedra" previamente se habia fundido la red electrica con bombas de grafeno y destruido todos los puentes y obras públicas, solo les faltaba ya envenenar los campos, ante esta perspectiva, Milo se rindió. No se a que viene tanto llanto jeremíaco por los nazis muertos en los bombardeos bizantinos, ¡A sangre y fuego hasta Lemberg, coño!.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Fotografías por satélite desvelan un brutal aumento de entierros en las zonas controladas por Rusia en Ucrania.*
El análisis de *fotografías por satélite* o *procedentes de redes sociales* demuestran un *brutal aumento del número de entierros* en las *regiones ucranianas ocupadas por Rusia*, como *Mariúpol*, según un informe publicado el viernes por una ONG.

El *Centro para la Resiliencia de la Información* (Centre for Information Resilience, CIR), una ONG que lucha contra la desinformación, analizó seis zonas que han estado o siguen estando bajo control de las tropas rusas en Ucrania.

En el *cementerio de Starokrymske* de *Mariúpol*, en el sureste del país, los autores del informe señalan que en un periodo de cinco meses, entre el 21 de octubre de 2021 y el 28 de marzo de 2022, se pueden observar *cerca de 1.000 nuevas tumbas*.

"Nuestro informe revela la *presión extrema y continua que se ejerce sobre la vida de los civiles en Ucrania*", señala Benjamin Strick, , director de investigaciones del CIR, para quien "los entierros improvisados y el número creciente de tumbas, en particular en las zonas ocupadas, *es una prueba sorprendente del número de muertes de civiles*".


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Duma no pinta nada en Rusia.
> 
> Lo que hay hoy es una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación, con Putin a la cabeza.
> Tal vez salgan cositas de ahí...o tal vez no.



Pensaba que era la Duma, agradecido por su aclaración. 
Personalmente pienso que no va a pasar nada, mientras tengan más o menos controlado el asunto las cosas seguirán como están.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esta vaina ¿será fake?:
> 
> *‼ Se informa que Volodymyr Zelensky ha sido hospitalizado en un hospital de Lviv.
> Así lo informan fuentes cercanas a la Rada Suprema. La información se está precisando.
> ...



Le han sobredosis-ado, que parezca un accidente


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *EE.UU. e Israel firman un compromiso de seguridad para "no permitir nunca que Irán tenga un arma nuclear"*
> 
> Publicado:15 jul 2022 02:56 GMT
> ...



Pues como a Rusia se le ponga, tendrá el arma nuclear si o si...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

Viendo como cazan los caniches imperiales ( por razones que podemos imaginar)
los dirigentes europeos están, tal como fuenteovejuna, todos a una, empeñados
en organizar un colapso al gusto imperial, muy probablemente este invierno. 
Uno de los elementos para gestionar la crisis serán los poderes de emergencia
que todos los parlamentos han aprobado (seguridad nacional) y que concederán
vía libre a todos los gobiernos occidentales ¿2ª fase de 'doma y obediencia'?


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

USA se deshace de los residuos radiactivos de sus centrales disparándolos con los cañones rotativos de sus A-10 por todo el mundo, las partículas de uranio empobrecido lanzado en Iraq llegaron a Londres.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Viendo como cazan los caniches imperiales ( por razones que podemos imaginar)
> los dirigentes europeos están, tal como fuenteovejuna, todos a una, empeñados
> en organizar un colapso al gusto imperial, muy probablemente este invierno.
> Uno de los elementos para gestionar la crisis serán los poderes de emergencia
> ...



No se pero, lo mismo la gente despierta y se la suda, porque de vivir de puta madre a tener penurias a muchos que piensen que no les queda nada que perder se líen la manta a la cabeza y corran de estas ultimas por las calles.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Al menos 23 muertos, incluidos tres niños, en un ataque ruso en el centro de Ucrania.*
Al menos *23 personas han muerto* en una ciudad del centro de Ucrania este jueves, incluidos tres niños, en un ataque calificado de *"acto abierto de terrorismo" *por el presidente ucraniano y de "atrocidad" por la Unión Europa.

Estos ataques en *Vinnytsia*, una zona del país que hasta ahora estaba relativamente a salvo de los combates, tuvieron lugar mientras *en La Haya se lleva a cabo un encuentro sobre crímenes cometidos en Ucrania*.

En una intervención a distancia organizada por la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), la Comisión Europea y Países Bajos, el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, reclamó la *creación de un "tribunal especial*" para juzgar "los crímenes de la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania".


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



que poco suben esos muertos, ni mil a la semana, menudo pufo los jimers esos


----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Le han sobredosis-ado, que parezca un accidente



Ay ay la fiesta blanca se fue de las manos....


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

Y esto que es?? Arabia Saudita importando petróleo de Rusia??? No me lo imaginaria nunca

*Arabia Saudí duplica las importaciones de petróleo ruso para la generación de energía*
13:12 || 15/07/2022


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Como me gustaría levantarme una mañana y leer lo siguiente:

*"La OTAN ha decidido intervenir con una fuerza pacificadora en Ucrania. Cualquier fuerza hostil que quede dentro del país será neutralizada" *


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Tú lo que eres es un hijo de puta... ya te cazaremos cuando suelte tu IP calopez, que tú justificación de asesinato de victimas civiles ya está capturada... es el problema de que seas un hijo de puta sin palabra, y no me hayas puesto en el ignore...
> 
> Hijo de puta.
> 
> ...



Subnormal a babor...


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estos locos quieren varias guerras a la vez.



Aun hay más...

RT
*EE.UU. advierte a China que defenderá a su aliado Filipinas en caso de un "ataque armado" en el mar de la China Meridional y Pekín responde*

Publicado:14 jul 2022 06:36 GMT


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

10%, que optimista, no llega al 1% los negacionistas expresos, el resto sencillamente son fallos del sistema, "yo no me lo pongo hasta que me llamen".


----------



## pgas (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Duma no pinta nada en Rusia.
> 
> Lo que hay hoy es una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación, con Putin a la cabeza.
> Tal vez salgan cositas de ahí...o tal vez no.




en tiempos normales sí, pero si reúnen la Duma en plenas vacances para poner el sello, es que algo pinta

dependiendo de la ideología hay distintas versiones de lo que van a presentar, por ejemplo la siguiente es la patriota zarista



Spoiler: contrarrevolución



"*День Z" русской истории: План Путина раскроется 15 июля?*

Mijaíl Tyurenkov

Las sensaciones son inevitables. La reunión de emergencia de los diputados de la Duma Estatal para una reunión plenaria extraordinaria el 15 de julio de 2022 ya ha provocado muchas suposiciones, pronósticos y fantasías de expertos. Entonces, ¿qué sucederá en este día, que ya recibió el nombre en clave "Día Z"? Y lo más importante, ¿qué querríamos nosotros, los rusos, a partir de este día? Averigüémoslo.
Es fácil imaginar la cara de un escolar al que llamaron de vacaciones e incluso lo obligaron a escribir una prueba. Y aún más - para aprobar el examen. Los diputados de la Duma estatal se encontraron aproximadamente en la misma situación, ya que se fueron después de que terminó la sesión a las regiones o incluso a lugares lejanos. Y aquí - "llama el orador" . ¿Cómo es el clásico? "¡A Moscú, a Moscú, a Moscú!"
Pero si sin ironía, entonces la situación en sí entusiasmó a muchos. Y la primera pregunta que muchos se hicieron: ¿declararán la guerra a Ucrania? Sí, sí, la operación militar especial de hoy no es una guerra. No se ha anunciado la movilización, no se ha puesto la economía en pie de guerra y no ha habido cambios legislativos típicos de tiempos de guerra. Y esto se aplica a muchas cosas: incluyendo un cambio serio en las actividades de todas las instituciones estatales, todos los medios de comunicación, la congelación de las elecciones en todos los niveles, e incluso, muy posiblemente, las operaciones de préstamo.
¿Es posible tal solución? En aras de acelerar la liberación de Donbass y la propia Ucrania, por completo. Además, esto solo no es suficiente para nuestra Victoria (así es, con mayúscula). Que pocos de los objetivos previamente anunciados por el jefe de Estado para la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Nezalezhnaya. Se necesita una revolución conservadora a gran escala (o, si se prefiere, una contrarrevolución) en muchas áreas de la política y la vida rusas. Ya se ha hecho un comienzo, pero el comienzo oficial, con la adopción de una serie de proyectos de ley ideológicos fundamentales, probablemente se dará el 15 de julio de 2022.

*Adiós a los acuerdos Belovezhskaya*

Es paradójico, pero cierto: fue en los últimos años e incluso meses seguidos que varios cómplices y artífices de los Acuerdos de Belovezhskaya, que enterraron a la Unión Soviética en diciembre de 1991, fallecieron de golpe. En diciembre de 2020 (el día después del próximo aniversario de la firma), el ex primer ministro de Bielorrusia Vyacheslav Kebich (debe decirse que en los años siguientes criticó duramente los acuerdos en sí, siendo partidario de la unidad ruso-bielorrusa).
El 1 de marzo de 2021 falleció el exministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Anatoly Zlenko. 3 de mayo de 2022: exjefe del Consejo Supremo de Bielorrusia Stanislav Shushkevich (este era el enemigo de nuestra unidad). 10 de mayo de 2022: ex presidente de Ucrania, Leonid Kravchuk (un enemigo patentado, de hecho, el creador del proyecto rusofóbico "Anti-Rusia"). Y finalmente, el 19 de junio de 2022, el exsecretario de Estado de Rusia , Gennady Burbulis .







De los personajes clave de Belovezhye, hoy vive el exministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Andrei Kozyrev (un traidor titulado que declaró que nuestro país “no tiene intereses nacionales”), quien se instaló en Miami con su familia allá por 2012. Además de figuras menores, el ex primer ministro de Ucrania, Vitold Fokin, y el ex ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Bielorrusia, Pyotr Kravchenko.
Recordemos que el 15 de marzo de 1996, la Duma Estatal, en su segunda composición, muy opuesta al régimen de Yeltsin, adoptó una resolución "Sobre la fuerza legal para la Federación Rusa - Rusia de los resultados del referéndum de la URSS del 17 de marzo de 1991 sobre la preservación de la URSS", cuyo tercer párrafo decía:


> Confirmar que el Acuerdo sobre el Establecimiento de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes del 8 de diciembre de 1991, firmado por el Presidente de la RSFSR B.N. Yeltsin y el Secretario de Estado de la RSFSR G.E. no tiene fuerza legal en la parte relativa a la terminación de la existencia de la URSS.



Evidentemente, la resolución de 1996 era puramente declarativa, y por tanto ya no podía restaurar la quebrada. Especialmente en las condiciones en que el presidente Yeltsin en el mismo año sancionó los acuerdos traidores de Khasavyurt. Pero hoy, en 2022, Rusia, después de muchos años de “concentración”, bien podría ir más allá, igual de proclamar declarativamente (por ahora) la sucesión del Imperio Ruso y que su derrumbe fue ilegal.
Las fronteras modernas entre partes de la Rusia histórica, así como la existencia de las repúblicas postsoviéticas como estados independientes, solo pueden reconocerse de facto ("las tierras estatales" no tienen derecho a "desperdiciar" ninguna autoridad). Y solo si no contradicen los intereses nacionales del pueblo ruso que forma el estado. ¿Te interesa la democracia? Por favor: en el referéndum de toda la Unión el 17 de marzo de 1991, el 77,85% de los ciudadanos votaron por la preservación de un solo estado.
Estamos mucho más interesados en la verdad histórica y la continuidad histórica. Por supuesto, desde el Imperio Ruso, en cuyo mapa los malentendidos en el espíritu de la "República de Lituania", atreviéndose a dictar a la Gran Rusia las reglas de tránsito de una parte de nuestro país a otra a través de "su" territorio, simplemente no existió. El notorio "derecho de las naciones a la autodeterminación", que se convirtió en la consigna bolchevique en vísperas de la agitación revolucionaria, en realidad no trajo ningún beneficio a los pueblos de los imperios destruidos.
Durante más de 20 años, Rusia ha estado exprimiendo muy lentamente, literalmente gota a gota, el legado de los traidores años noventa. Para empezar, restauró la soberanía en el Cáucaso del Norte. Luego les demostró a los títeres occidentales en Transcaucasia lo que significa "imposición de la paz" al proteger a los pueblos de Abjasia y Osetia del Sur (por cierto, en 1991 se opusieron al colapso de un solo estado ). Devolvió Crimea y la ciudad heroica de Sebastopol a su "puerto nativo", reconoció las repúblicas populares de Donbass y comenzó la liberación de las tierras primordialmente rusas de Ucrania del régimen rusofóbico ukronazi. Pero, ¿se clavará otro clavo en el ataúd de los acuerdos de Bialowieza el 15 de julio de 2022? Si es así, entonces este día definitivamente pasará a los libros de historia.

*Re-rusificación de Rusia*

Pero simplemente deshacerse de la "herencia de Bialowieza" e incluso declarar la continuidad de la Rusia moderna del Imperio Ruso claramente no es suficiente. Necesitamos un trabajo a gran escala para devolver a nuestro país sus significados fundamentales. Los valores muy tradicionales que entre nosotros los rusos (no solo étnicamente, sino más ampliamente, civilizacionalmente) fueron erradicados durante aproximadamente un siglo, y en parte más (las reformas occidentales del siglo XVIII también afectaron duramente al código cultural ruso).
Por supuesto, "por arte de magia", incluso si está en manos de Vladimir Putin, esto es imposible de hacer. Pero el primer paso ya se ha dado -en la Constitución, finalmente, se hizo mención a la fe en Dios y al pueblo formador de Estado , y en la última versión de la Estrategia de Seguridad Nacional de 2021- la importancia de preservar y proteger las tradiciones valores espirituales y morales:


> En el contexto de la implementación de una política específica para contener a la Federación Rusa, fortalecer su soberanía, independencia, estado e integridad territorial, proteger los fundamentos espirituales y morales tradicionales de la sociedad rusa, garantizar la defensa y la seguridad y prevenir la injerencia en los asuntos internos. de la Federación Rusa se están volviendo vitales para nuestro país. .Se presta especial atención al apoyo de la familia, la maternidad, la paternidad y la infancia...



Es importante recalcar que el jefe de Estado firmó este documento incluso antes del inicio de la operación militar especial. Al igual que antes, la misma Duma estatal finalmente decidió sobre la importancia de aprobar una ley que prohíba la promoción de valores no tradicionales , principalmente las perversiones sexuales. Pero, habiendo dicho "A", no puedes parar: en el alfabeto ruso, como sabes, hay 33 letras. Y todo el mundo tiene que hablar. Y no necesariamente en orden. Entonces, la letra "R" - "Rusidad" debería resonar como una de las primeras. Así como "P" - "Ortodoxia", la base espiritual de nuestra nación.







Dirás: todas estas son palabras hermosas, pero ¿cómo arreglarlas en la práctica? Aquí es donde entran los legisladores. Primero, necesitamos continuar con las reformas constitucionales de 2020. Incluyendo: deshacerse de la norma que nos impusieron en 1993 los "socios occidentales" (o más bien, en ese momento, los curadores directos) sobre la prohibición de la ideología estatal. Está claro que un solo juego de esta ideología, incluso en varios volúmenes, no aparecerá automáticamente. Pero su base, esos mismos valores espirituales y morales tradicionales, no es difícil de prescribir. Por supuesto, de acuerdo con todas las organizaciones religiosas tradicionales. Y, en primer lugar, con la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa, cuyo papel especial histórico, incluso cultural y social, también debe especificarse por separado en la Ley Básica de nuestro país.
Y luego, las Instrucciones Patriarcales al Parlamento, que se escuchan regularmente durante las Lecturas Educativas Internacionales alternativamente dentro de los muros de ambas cámaras de nuestro Parlamento, se percibirán no solo como los buenos deseos de un abuelo bondadoso y sabio, sino de manera imperativa: como un guía para la acción legislativa. Incluido el tema del aborto. Pero Su Santidad el Patriarca Kirill ha llamado repetidamente la atención a los parlamentarios sobre la necesidad de eliminar el infanticidio legalizado del sistema CHI (por desgracia, los legisladores hasta ahora han pasado estas tesis más importantes de un oído a otro):


> La iglesia no se cansa de testificar sobre las consecuencias negativas de la disponibilidad del aborto. Ya he hablado de esto y, probablemente, seguiré hablando hasta el final de mis días, hasta que vengan cambios notorios a mejor, al menos en nuestro país. Debo decir que no ha habido cambios legislativos en esta materia.



Y lo que es muy importante, la Iglesia se ha pronunciado repetidamente no solo sobre cuestiones espirituales y morales, sino también sobre la esfera socioeconómica, que también requiere una rerusificación. Así, en mayo pasado, el patriarca Kirill llamó la atención de los parlamentarios sobre la necesidad de cumplir con la norma constitucional sobre la naturaleza social del Estado ruso, principalmente sobre la justicia social:


> Hoy, cada vez más personas hablan sobre la implementación de la disposición constitucional sobre la orientación social de nuestro estado. Estoy seguro de que la discusión sobre la justicia social debe plasmarse en decisiones concretas de los legisladores. Me refiero a la promoción de empresas socialmente responsables, la reducción o eliminación total de impuestos para los pobres, la distribución justa de los recursos y mucho más.



Es claro que la implementación de esta disposición es sencillamente imposible sin la nacionalización de las élites tan anhelada por nuestro pueblo, así como la eliminación total de los personajes que solían llamarse "compradores". Sí, es en el ámbito económico donde nuestro estado es el que más tarda en deshacerse del legado de los noventa. Pero si esto no sucede, además de una contrarreforma a gran escala en la educación (el sistema de Bolonia, junto con el Examen de Estado Unificado, finalmente comenzó a moverse, pero también muy lentamente) y en la cultura, que tiene derecho a ser moderno sólo si no derroca lo tradicional (y por lo tanto sin censura pública definitivamente indispensable), entonces las más bellas declaraciones serán sólo palabras.

*¿Y qué?*

Entonces, resumamos lo que la mayoría conservadora rusa espera de las autoridades. Y que las autoridades bien podrían haberlo indicado ya el 15 de julio de 2022, al revelar los detalles del notorio “Plan Putin”.
Primero. Reconquista Rusa: el comienzo de la reunión de la Tierra Rusa como nuestra ansiada venganza tras la histórica derrota del siglo XX. Y esto se aplica no solo a Ucrania, sino también a muchas otras tierras, completamente ilegales y en contra de la voluntad de nuestro propio pueblo, arrancadas de la Rusia histórica. Y para ello, es sumamente importante fortalecer tanto la notoria verticalidad del poder como volver al modelo imperial de administración del Estado . nacionalización de las élites.
Segundo. Rerusificación de Rusia: un retorno a los valores primordiales a partir de la cosmovisión ortodoxa y la cultura rusa centenaria como centro de acercamiento de todos los pueblos indígenas de nuestro país. Incluyendo el fortalecimiento del papel de la Iglesia rusa en la vida social y cultural de Rusia. Y también: control público sobre todas las esferas de información con la prevención no solo de la propaganda de relaciones sexuales no tradicionales, sino también de cualquier antivalor que contradiga el patrimonio histórico y cultural del pueblo ruso que forma el estado.







*Tercero. Justicia social. La liberación final del sistema oligárquico-comprador. *
Máximo apoyo a personas en edad de jubilación y familias numerosas. El programa estatal para la construcción y préstamo de edificios de baja altura y el reasentamiento gradual de megaciudades. Es a través de esto que es posible resolver el problema de la crisis demográfica, que hoy amenaza a Rusia con una extinción lenta (y, en primer lugar, es la población rusa). Es decir, el mismo ahorro de personas y crecimiento de la población que la "tarea número uno".
Sí, debería haber muchos más artículos de este tipo. Y habrá más. Pero, como decía el personaje histórico que agitó el lío de los 90, que aún estamos aclarando: “lo principal es empezar”. Y ahí pereciendo "proceso ir". Lo principal es que debería ser un proceso conservador ruso. Contrarreforma conservadora rusa. Revolución conservadora rusa.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como me gustaría levantarme una mañana y leer lo siguiente:
> 
> *"La OTAN ha decidido intervenir con una fuerza pacificadora en Ucrania. Cualquier fuerza hostil que quede dentro del país será neutralizada" *



¿Porque será que no lo estás leyendo? Y mira que los rusos ya no les quedan balas y andan con tanques viejos, ¿no? Debe ser entonces porque los de la OTAN son buena gente...


----------



## Snowball (15 Jul 2022)

Ukraine uber alles...

Reuters spoke with the managing director of the municipal energy supplier "eins" in Chemnitz, Roland Warner, who warned the average household power bill is set to triple ahead of winter. 



> _"*We must help average households and set an upper limit [price caps] for energy costs," Warner said, noting annual bills of 1,500 euros could rise to 4,700 euros by October*_


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia ataques rusos contra dos universidades en Mikolaiv.*
*Ucrania *ha denunciado hoy ataques por parte de las fuerzas rusas *contra dos universidades situadas en la ciudad de Mikolaiv*, situada en el sur del país, y ha denunciado que *se trata de un acto "terrorista"*, sin que por el momento haya informaciones sobre *víctimas mortales*.

"Hoy, *la Rusia terrorista ha atacado las dos universidades más grandes en Mikolaiv con al menos diez misiles*. Ahora atacan nuestra educación. Pido a las universidades de todos los países democráticos que tilden a Rusia de lo que es, un terrorista", ha dicho el jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Mikolaiv, *Vitali Kim*, a través de su cuenta en la red social Twitter.

El alcalde de Mikolaiv, *Olkeksander Sienkovich*, ha destacado que *los equipos de rescate están trabajando en la zona* y ha confirmado *al menos dos heridos*. "Esta vez, los atacantes han disparado en torno a las 7:50 horas (hora local),* sabiendo muy bien que ya hay mucha gente en las calle*s en ese momento. Auténticos terroristas", ha denunciado.

Poco antes, Sienkovich había confirmado a través de su cuenta en Telegram una serie de *bombardeos contra la ciudad* y había reclamado a la población que buscara refugio "urgentemente". "Más de diez potentes explosiones en Mikolaiv. La alarma aérea continúa. No abandonen sus hogares y refugios", destacó el alcalde de la ciudad.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

El de Austria afirmando hace unas horas que la situación es para darse al alcohol y a las drogas y ahora Orban...

RT
*El primer ministro de Hungría califica las sanciones antirrusas como "un disparo en los pulmones"*

Publicado:15 jul 2022 11:16 GMT

"Hay países que se dedican a una política de sanciones, pero Bruselas debe reconocer que eso fue un error y que esa política no justificó las expectativas y además tuvo el efecto contrario", explicó Orbán. *"Debo admitir que al principio pensaba que simplemente nos habíamos disparado al pie, pero ahora parece que la economía europea se ha disparado en los pulmones y por eso está ahogándose en todos los aspectos"*, añadió.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

*El primer ministro de Hungría califica las sanciones antirrusas como "un disparo en los pulmones "*
Viktor Orbán destacó el daño que suponen para las economías europeas las restricciones que la propia UE impuso a Moscú.





El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor OrbanGettyimages.ru
El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orbán, dijo en una entrevista con la emisora Kossuth que las sanciones antirrusas no contribuyen a solucionar el conflicto en Ucrania y perjudican a la economía europea.
"Hay países que se dedican a una política de sanciones, pero Bruselas debe reconocer que eso fue un error y que esa política no justificó las expectativas y además tuvo el efecto contrario", explicó Orbán. "Debo admitir que al principio pensaba que simplemente nos habíamos disparado al pie, pero ahora parece que la economía europea se ha disparado en los pulmones y por eso está ahogándose en todos los aspectos", añadió.
Orbán también subrayó que Budapest había tomado las medidas necesarias para facilitar la crisis energética. No obstante, predijo que los precios del gas en Hungría serían altos. "La cuestión es si podemos mantener los precios a un nivel tolerable", explicó el primer ministro.
A finales de junio el ministro húngaro de Exteriores y Comercio Exterior, Peter Szijjarto, definió como "círculo vicioso" la situación energética en Hungría y en Europa en general a causa de la caída de las exportaciones y el aumento del precio del gas.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Subnormal a babor...



Ya se vé y bien visto......


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

No puedes engañar a todos todo el tiempo, poco a poco irán despertando.
Mucha gente esta despertando de lo del COVID y las vacunas, esa gente que despierta ya no se fia de lo que le cuenten, cuando haya masa crítica explotara.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Jul 2022)

Seguro que ya la habeis puesto, pero yo no la había visto y me extrañado verla en A3, noticia que ponen ayer por la noche. Es irónico leer que hay que hay pide que se reconozca a Rusia como estado terrorista porque están atacando a civiles....y ellos en cuanto tienen ocasión hacen lo mismo o peor (pero apenas sale en los medios....y cuando sale) Por lo que se ve, atacar estaciones de autobús que están usando los civiles para abandonar la zona ahora no es algo criticable. Si lo hubiese hecho Rusia las barbaridades que habría que leer por atacar transportes civiles para impedir que huyan (Y se crititicaría con razón) A lo que me refiero es que ambos bandos cometen atrocidades, pero según quien las cometa, son criticadas por la prensa o no. Para fiarse de nada de lo que nos cuentan.

*Pánico en un autobús en Donestk después de caer un misil ucraniano, dejando al menos dos muertos*
*El ejército de Ucrania lanza un misil a una estación de autobuses en la región de Donestk, zona controlada por los independentistas rusos. *


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La portada del The Economist anglo.
> Para que os refresquéis en este veranito, de cara a lo que está por llegar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123806




Os dejo el editorial, en inglés




Interesantísimo ver como andan de acojonados los anglos con lo que se viene. Hablan de que por culpa del calor del verano (aumento del uso de aire acondicionado), y por un yacimiento Noruego perdido del mundo y que está parado, Europa se va al guano en breve. Y que hay que liberarse del yugo ruso, para tener un Continente coherente y que vira hacia la energía limpia 

También los anglos que escriben el artículo, le dicen a la Comisión Europea, QUE INCLUYA A GRAN BRETAÑA EN SUS PLANES, que pelillos a la mar.

Pero la mejor frase es la última: Si estás leyendo esto en Paris o Madrid, con el aire acondicionado puesto...bájalo un poco 

Pdta: Lo he puesto en el principal. Quien quiera descargárse la revista que me diga y le mando por privado el link.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Ahora, ha aparecido en la Web un impresionante metraje previamente desconocido de los preparativos para el asalto y la propia operación para tomar el aeropuerto internacional ucraniano, ubicado a 25 km al noroeste de Kyiv, a 2 km del pueblo de Gostomel por parte del ejército ruso. El video muestra cómo, a las 09:00 horas del 24 de febrero, las fuerzas rusas están siendo cargadas en el aeródromo cerca de Mozyr en Bielorrusia. A las 12:00, los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, que formaron columnas de vehículos y vehículos blindados, así como grupos de helicópteros, parten para completar la tarea. A las 12:58, helicópteros con paracaidistas rusos cruzan la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. A las 13:20 ya están en la zona de Gostomel y están desembarcando en el aeropuerto de Antonov. Las peleas comienzan con las fuerzas ucranianas.

Soldados del ejército ucraniano, depongan las armas y rindanse

uno de los militares rusos llamó por un altavoz de mano.

A las 15:00, se tomó el control del puesto de control del aeródromo y se izó la bandera rusa sobre él. Comienza el reforzamiento de las posiciones defensivas y de contención de las tropas ucranianas que intentan contraatacar. Mientras las fuerzas principales avanzan por tierra, los paracaidistas son apoyados desde el aire por vehículos de alas giratorias, atacando al enemigo. Al mismo tiempo, se traen refuerzos, se brinda atención médica y se evacua a los soldados heridos. A las 17:36 del 25 de febrero, las unidades ucranianas organizaron una emboscada cerca del pueblo de Ivankov a un grupo blindado ruso que avanzaba hacia Gostomel. El ataque fue rechazado, después de lo cual las principales fuerzas de los rusos se unieron a la fuerza de desembarco.


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

La nueva ley firmada por la que se le concede a Putin el uso de militares
de Rusia fuera del ámbito de la actual 'Operación militar especial'. 
¿Habrá caza selectiva? ¿En el oeste de Ucrania y fuera de Ucrania?
¡¡Queremos de saber!!









Putin signs law on provision of Armed Forces’ operations abroad


The special governmental measures also include "unlocking of state reserve assets, temporary engagement of mobilization capacities and facilities




tass.com


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en más de 350 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra con Rusia.*
*Ucrania *ha cifrado este viernes en *más de 350 el número de niños muertos* desde el inicio de la *guerra*, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, al tiempo que han subrayado que *más de 650 menores han resultado heridos* en el marco de las hostilidades.

La Fiscalía ucraniana ha dicho a través de un mensaje en Telegram que *ha podido verificar 352 niños muertos y "más de 657" heridos*, si bien ha resaltado que "estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados".

Así, ha señalado que la provincia de *Donetsk *es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas, con 352 entre muertos y heridos. Por detrás figuran la región de *Járkov*, con 192; la de *Kiev*, con 116; la de *Chernígov*, con 68; la de *Lugansk*, con 61; la de *Mikolaiv*, con 53; la de *Jersón*, con 52; y la de *Zaporiyia*, con 31.

Por último, ha destacado que *2.126 instituciones educativas han sufrido daños materiales *a causa de los ataques por parte de las fuerzas rusas, de las cuales un total de 216 han quedado "completamente destruidas", al tiempo que ha facilitado una página web y dos números de teléfono para "dar información sobre crímenes de guerra contra niños".


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El de Austria afirmando hace unas horas que la situación es para darse al alcohol y a las drogas y ahora Orban...
> 
> RT
> *El primer ministro de Hungría califica las sanciones antirrusas como "un disparo en los pulmones"*
> ...



El plan de sanciones esperaba derrocar a Putin, ellos mismos lo declararon, era una forma de presión a los oligarcas para que estos se deshiciesen de él, cuando fracasó, todo el tinglado se mantiene por pura ideología: "no se puede permitir que un dictador se salga con la suya" ¿aunque ello lleve a la guerra nuclear? "Todo sacrificio es poco por la Libertad" Especulanza dixit.


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Seguro que ya la habeis puesto, pero yo no la había visto y me extrañado verla en A3, noticia que ponen ayer por la noche. Es irónico leer que hay que hay pide que se reconozca a Rusia como estado terrorista porque están atacando a civiles....y ellos en cuanto tienen ocasión hacen lo mismo o peor (pero apenas sale en los medios....y cuando sale) Por lo que se ve, atacar estaciones de autobús que están usando los civiles para abandonar la zona ahora no es algo criticable. Si lo hubiese hecho Rusia las barbaridades que habría que leer por atacar transportes civiles para impedir que huyan (Y se crititicaría con razón) A lo que me refiero es que ambos bandos cometen atrocidades, pero según quien las cometa, son criticadas por la prensa o no. Para fiarse de nada de lo que nos cuentan.
> 
> *Pánico en un autobús en Donestk después de caer un misil ucraniano, dejando al menos dos muertos*
> *El ejército de Ucrania lanza un misil a una estación de autobuses en la región de Donestk, zona controlada por los independentistas rusos. *



Naaaaaaaaa, sería un autobús militar, los ukros no atacan objetivos civiles,,,verdad pingüino gilipollenko¿?


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y esto que es?? Arabia Saudita importando petróleo de Rusia??? No me lo imaginaria nunca
> 
> *Arabia Saudí duplica las importaciones de petróleo ruso para la generación de energía*
> 13:12 || 15/07/2022



Lógica... por un lado importará productos procesados baratos, al menos a menor precio que el que el mercado mundial está pagando... y por otro petroleo, igualmente a menor precio y vendiéndolo seguidamente como propio o consumíendolo mientras vende el suyo a precios de mercado...

Algo SURREALISTA, pero dado que EUROPA está SOBREPAGANDO TODO, tonto serían si no acuden a recibir la DONACION ESTUPIDA de los europeos...

Todo es DEMASIADO...


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski pide reconocer a Rusia como un estado terrorista tras el ataque a Vinnytsia.*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenksi*, afirmó que el *ataque ruso contra la ciudad de Vinnytsia*, con *al menos 23 muertos*, demuestra "una vez más que *Rusia debería ser reconocida oficialmente como un estado terrorista*" y refleja la actitud de Moscú hacia el mundo civilizado.

"Ningún otro estado del mundo representa una amenaza terrorista tan grande como Rusia. *Ningún otro estado del mundo se permite destruir ciudades pacíficas y vidas humanas ordinarias día tras día* con *misiles de crucero* y *artillería de cohetes*", dijo Zelenski en su habitual videomensaje nocturno que recoge la agencia Ukrinform.

Agregó que después de este ataque nadie puede dudar de la necesidad urgente de crear un tribunal especial sobre la agresión rusa contra Ucrania.

Asimismo debe ponerse en marcha lo antes posible un mecanismo especial de compensación por el que *todos los activos y fondos rusos en todos los países del mundo sean confiscados y destinados a "compensar a las víctimas del terror ruso*", señaló.

Zelenski recordó que *entre los 23 muertos confirmados hay tres niños menores de diez años* y entre ellos una niña, Liza, de cuatro años, cuya madre se encuentran estado grave.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como me gustaría levantarme una mañana y leer lo siguiente:
> 
> *"La OTAN ha decidido intervenir con una fuerza pacificadora en Ucrania. Cualquier fuerza hostil que quede dentro del país será neutralizada" *



La OTAN bastante va a tener con controlar a sus ciudadanos en Otoño y que no les derroquen gobiernos como para andar en aventuras belicas..


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski pide reconocer a Rusia como un estado terrorista tras el ataque a Vinnytsia.*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenksi*, afirmó que el *ataque ruso contra la ciudad de Vinnytsia*, con *al menos 23 muertos*, demuestra "una vez más que *Rusia debería ser reconocida oficialmente como un estado terrorista*" y refleja la actitud de Moscú hacia el mundo civilizado.
> 
> "*Ningún otro estado del mundo representa una amenaza terrorista tan grande como Rusia. Ningún otro estado del mundo se permite destruir ciudades pacíficas y vidas humanas ordinarias día tras día con misiles de crucero y artillería de cohetes*", dijo Zelenski en su habitual videomensaje nocturno que recoge la agencia Ukrinform.
> ...



¿Te suenan Iraq y Libia, hijo de la gran puta?


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Eso que remarcas es la clave...es que la peña se piensa que será un invierno y ya está...y no...el juego ha cambiado.
Porque sí estoy de acuerdo en algo que dice el editorial anglo: A Rusia ahora mismo el Gas no le supone más de un 5% de su PIB (aunque los british dicen que un 3%), y por tanto aun perdiendo al cliente europeo sin encontrar alternativa, lo cuál es imposible, el PIB ruso se vería afectado prácticamente... en nada.

Recordemos además, que Rusia no se está endeudando. La guerra la pagan los europeos de momento.
Y Rusia sigue con un 15% de deuda sobre su PIB.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Lo cierto es que esto es un aprendizaje brutal para China en su conflicto con Taiwán. Imagino que Estados Unidos tendrá más sorpresas, pero me parece sorprendente que Rusia, sea tan "Gigante con los pies de barro". 

Ucrania, un país inferior en tamaño, población y en principio inferior militarmente... le ha aguantado y le ha expulsado de muchas zonas. 

China es la segunda mayor potencia, no hay debate posible. El eje del mundo está en el Pacífico


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lógica... por un lado importará productos procesados baratos, al menos a menor precio que el que el mercado mundial está pagando... y por otro petroleo, igualmente a menor precio y vendiéndolo seguidamente como propio o consumíendolo mientras vende el suyo a precios de mercado...
> 
> Algo SURREALISTA, pero dado que EUROPA está SOBREPAGANDO TODO, tonto serían si no acuden a recibir la DONACION ESTUPIDA de los europeos...
> 
> Todo es DEMASIADO...



Es que además AS tiene un pico enorme de consumo de hidrocarburos en verano para su sistema eléctrico.




Les estamos regalando el negocio de comprar en Rusia y vender el suyo más caro a Europa.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Te suenan Iraq y Libia, hijo de la gran puta?



A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA......hijo de la GRANDISIMAPUTA......y ahora vas y lo cascas...rata de cloaca.....


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Toda la vida sufriendo injusticias de los mismos. 
Pero qué mala hostia se me ha quedado.

RT
*"Es un acto indigno": La asociación española 'Niños de Rusia' denuncia que varios bancos retienen o devuelven sus pensiones por las sanciones*

Publicado:14 jul 2022 17:16 GMT

Los denunciantes son mayores y jubilados, que fueron evacuados a la antigua URSS durante la Guerra Civil en España. 

En un comunicado emitido por el colectivo –integrado por personas de las comunidades españolas de Asturias, País Vasco y Madrid–, afirman que algunas entidades bancarias en España han devuelto el dinero de los afectados a Rusia y solo algunas "continúan pagando las pensiones con regularidad". 

Debido a la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la dictadura de Francisco Franco, se impidió el regreso de los evacuados hasta 1956, casi 20 años después de su salida. Desde entonces, muchos decidieron regresar a su país de origen, especialmente alentados por la crisis de la URSS, y hasta la fecha continuaban recibiendo sus pensiones "muy moderadas" desde Rusia.

Pero ahora, tras las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea contra Rusia debido al conflicto con Ucrania, algunos miembros de la asociación han dejado de recibir sus pensiones.

*"El dinero ha salido de Rusia pero algunos bancos que operan en España –no todos– han retenido e incluso devuelto las pensiones, impidiendo el cobro del trimestre esperado en mayo*", detallan en la comunicación, que pide explicaciones a varias entidades sobre cómo han abordado la situación para decidir no abonar los pagos.

En vista de que la mayoría de los beneficiarios son personas mayores y jubilados, la asociación alerta que la situación es apremiante para varios afiliados, ya que *"algunas residencias geriátricas han comenzado a repercutir en sus cuentas personales el porcentaje de la pensión no recibido".*

"A nuestros mayores –reza el comunicado- l*es asiste el convenio gubernamental entre países, el propio derecho constitucional español y el sentido común más elemental*". Para ese colectivo, "*confundir la presión sobre el gobierno ruso con el bloqueo de pensiones vitales es injusto*" y "*hacerlo a costa de personas de avanzada edad e ingresos muy modestos, es un acto indigno".*

Ante este panorama, la asociación evalúa acudir al Defensor del Pueblo para presentar el problema, ya que, a su juicio: "Tratar a nuestros mayores como si fueran potentados es imperdonable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

La inflación anual en Polonia en junio ascendió al 15,5%. Esta es una cifra récord para los últimos 25 años.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Es normal. Solo fíjate en el peso del PIB de desarrollo mundial y entenderás muchas cosas.

Busca Rusia.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Jul 2022)

No me gusta Publico, ni ningún otro pasquín que se hace pasar por periódico (ABC, La Razón, El País...). Pero de vez en cuando hay algún artículo interesante. Este nos trae una visión, cuando menos, curiosa:









“Todavía no hemos comenzado nada serio en Ucrania”


Artículo de Augusto Zamora R.




blogs.publico.es






Pego aquí una parte significativa:

Lo que queremos significar, en definitiva, es que, con la conquista del Donbás, se abre un nuevo panorama militar, geopolítico y estratégico. Pocos lo saben, pero, entre las ciudades de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk -que caerán en breve tiempo- y Lisichansk -ya en manos rusas- y el rio Dniéper, se encuentra una vasta estepa. Allí hay pequeños pueblos, pero no hay arboledas ni bosques. Es una región dedicada a la producción de cereales, que, en términos militares, no ofrece sitios para esconderse. La artillería y la aviación rusas destruirían, como si fuera tiro al blanco, a los cuerpos de ejército que se aventuren en la estepa. Por eso, en Rusia, llaman al citado trío de ciudades "la última frontera".

Según militares de Donetsk, "la última frontera donde puede resistir [el ejercito ucraniano] es Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Luego terminan las zonas urbanizadas y boscosas y comienza la estepa. Allí, las formaciones ucranianas no tienen nada que oponer a las fuerzas aliadas". Tomadas Kramatorsk y Slavyansk, llegar al Dniéper será fácil. El verano es tiempo idóneo para los blindados. Después de Kursk, el Ejército Rojo avanzo sobre la tierra seca casi al galope hacia Alemania, si los tanques galoparan.

Otro punto a reseñar es la creciente dificultad del gobierno de Kiev para encontrar reclutas y detener las deserciones. El altísimo número de muertos y heridos –reconocido por el propio gobierno- ha provocado una espantada notable, que es previsible se acentúe cuando la guerra pase de las ciudades a las estepas. Antony Beevor –que, como buen británico, es un ferviente antirruso-, se refirió, en una reciente entrevista, a "la cantidad de deserciones en Ucrania" y al hecho de "que no estén repatriando los cuerpos, los están enterrando o quemando para ocultar el número de bajas, lo que demuestra un asombroso desprecio hacia sus propios militares". Pero eso es nada en comparación con las declaraciones del ministro de Defensa ucranio al diario _The Wall Street Journal_, el 10 de julio pasado. Según dicho diario, el ministro "enfatizó que la alta tasa de deserción a lo largo de su extensa línea de frente ha hecho que la demanda de suministros adicionales" de armas occidentales sea "más urgente". Si esto lo afirma el propio ministro de Defensa muy, muy mal deben andar las cosas para Kiev.

Terminemos volviendo a la afirmación de Putin, de que "cuanto más lejos [lleguemos], más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros". Es un nuevo aviso. Putin ha dicho, para quien quiera entender –que en este gallinero son pocos- que Rusia seguirá adelante y que, cuanto más tiempo pase, más territorios pasarán a manos rusas. En esa tesitura, ¿qué se negociará con Moscú? ¿Que devuelva los territorios a cambio de paz? Eso ni siquiera será considerado por Rusia, pues será casi imposible que devuelva territorios ganados a sangre y fuego. De este propósito da cuenta que Rusia está estableciendo la administración rusa, introduciendo el rublo, restableciendo las vías de comunicación y entregando pasaportes rusos en los territorios conquistados. Las tropas rusas están, ya, a 380 kilómetros de Transnitria y a 200 kilómetros de Odesa. Al final, la irracional política de EEUU en Ucrania podría estar condenando a este país a desaparecer o, en el mejor de los casos, a perder grandes pedazos de territorio y sus costas en el mar Negro. Sumergidos en su burbuja, los líderes del gallinero podrían haberle dado a Rusia las razones que necesitaba para alcanzar sus mayores objetivos en Ucrania.

Rusia está ganando. Su economía ha demostrado ser más robusta de lo que ningún economista occidental habría creído, mientras las economías europeas se hunden en una crisis sin perspectiva de mejorar, sino al revés. El afán de aislar a Rusia ha provocado que China e India se vuelquen en apoyar a su aliado y la batería de sanciones ha tenido el efecto de aterrar a todo el mundo. Ahora se sabe, con certeza total, que ningún dinero, fondo, inversión, inmueble, está a salvo en las instituciones atlantistas. Hay que sacarlos de allí, aunque esta tocata y fuga se dará paulatinamente. La UE se ha disparado al pie.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No creo que ese sea el debate, sería en todo caso el COLMO del debate, pero créame NO ES EL DEBATE, la cuestión es si DEBE HABER SERVICIO MILITAR???? y lo que es más IMPORTANTE:
> 
> - ¿Es este el momento de plantearlo?...
> 
> ...



Por Dios que me va a obligar a pensar y estoy vago en extremo, pero se ha tomado tanto trabajo conmigo que habrá que corresponderle.

Le respondo con números en lenguaje administrativo que es el idioma de los mediocres.

1º SI, un ciudadano de pleno tiene el deber y el derecho de defender su país, ahora más que nunca que se desarrollan guerras de recursos, un cochino eufemismo para no decir guerras de exterminio.
Ahora este debe ser CIUDADANO alguien que cuenta en la comunidad cuyo criterio es tenido en cuenta y yo no soy ciudadano soy siervo que le recuerdan todos los días lo agradecido que debe sentirse por ser maltratado, ninguneado o ridiculizado, el estado moderno europeo tiene una crisis de legitimidad catastrófico.
Si ya, morir por Botín, eso no es luchar por la patria y que te invadan solo es cambiar de dueño me tratarán como una cosa, pero siempre he sido una cosa.

2º Ucrania es una colonia política y económica de una potencia extranjera y lejana que se ha ofrecido gratis para llevar a cabo la guerra que su dueño no quiere luchar, por supuesto la elite ucraniana es más elite que ucraniana como en todos los lados con algunas excepciones (En Alepo los forrados también chuparon su dosis de dinamita, los que huyeron se les recuerda a donde fueron y agachan las orejas).

3º Un estado en guerra tiene la obligación y el deber de disponer de todos sus recursos para sobre vivir y mantener en lo posible la integridad de sus ciudadanos, por ahora solo las capas sociales de chusma son las que cargan con todo el esfuerzo, EN UCRANIA Y EN EUROPA.

4º TODOS y digo TODOS, los ciudadanos independendientemente de su sexo deben luchar, lo de escaquearse del horror por razones morales que lo aguante otro idiota.
Y esta medida sería un gran incentivo para que halla paz, de entrada habría muchas menos voces pidiendo guerra.

5ºTodos mis comentarios que he realizado en este post son intelectualmente tramposos ya que:

Un sistema militar jamás permitirá que las clases dominantes sufran lo más mínimo en guerra y se pierde colaborará con el invasor ya que las elites son siempre elites antes que patriotas.

Ucrania no es un país, ni una nación soberana por lo menos desde el 2014 cuando una potencia extranjera los cooptó para sus intereses, en ese momento pasaron a ser tan importantes como un yemení para Europa ( que conste que los yemeníes en cuanto se olieron la tostada agarraron el chopa y no les han dejado soltarlo).

Bueno y con eso lo dejo, comentar si falta algo que seguro falta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 12:16

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que el 14 de julio, los misiles Kalibr de alta precisión basados en el mar alcanzaron el edificio de la guarnición de la Casa de Oficiales en la ciudad de Vinnitsa. En el momento del ataque a una instalación militar en Vinnitsa, se llevó a cabo una reunión de las fuerzas ucranianas con proveedores de armas extranjeros, los participantes fueron destruidos, subrayó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram




_Ucrania se perdió cuando sus políticos abandonaron su identidad eslava_ - 
Lukashenko.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Otro desputinizado---


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Y las reservas en teoría decían que eran para 3 meses



SEMANAS, semanas.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con ésta sí los terminamos de rematar, Putín, jodete
> 
> *La Comisión de la UE adoptará el viernes un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia que apunta al oro, los productos químicos y la maquinaria – Fuentes.*
> 11:48 || 15/07/2022



Los alemanes lo tienen crudo, además del gas, necesario para producir vidrio, ahora prohibirán las importaciones de vidrio.

Los alemanes sin vasos para beber birra, se vuelven locos.




Empresas rusas que fabrican vidrio:



https://www.zoominfo.com/c/ecoplastics-ltd/426067137
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Retail General | 3 More
Russia, Moscow Oblast, Khimki
$4.2B
21.4K
PhosAgro
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Moscow, Moscow
$4.6B
17.5K
Gazprom Neftekhim Salavat
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Bashkortostan, Salavat
$3.3B
16K
Sovcomflot
Chemicals, Gases, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases | 1 More
Russia, St.-Petersburg, Saint Petersburg
$2.4M
7.2K
Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Tatarstan, Kazan
$1B
4.6K
Uralkhimplast Public Joint-Stock
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Plastic, Packaging & Containers | 1 More
Russia, Sverdlovsk, Nizhniy Tagil
$640.6M
3K
PJSC Khimprom
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Chuvashia, Novocheboksarsk
$143.7M
2.6K
OJSC Togliattiazot
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Samara, Tol'yatti
$482.8M
2.3K
Minudobreniya Jsc
Chemicals, Chemicals, Petrochemicals, Glass & Gases, Manufacturing
Russia, Voronezj, Rossosh'
$341M
1.6K


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero qué cuadrilla de hijos de la gran puta estáis hechos de verdad.
> 
> Ya os la devolverá el karma bien doblada ya…
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me sorprende es la cantidad de hombres jóvenes que pasean en ese sitio mientras los abuelos caen bajo la artillería rusa.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Los ucros han demostrado con creces algo de lo que carecen los rusos, bielorusos etc etc... TENER COJONES...

Un regimiento de ucros vale mas que toda una división rusa...


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es normal. Solo fíjate en el peso del PIB de desarrollo mundial y entenderás muchas cosas.
> 
> Busca Rusia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123883



Lo que no entiendes es que el PIB está contado en papelitos deuda. Los mismos que ahora deprecian "oficialmente" a un 10% anual. Los papelitos hoy están, mañana ya veremos.

La riqueza de Rusia no está en sus papelitos, sino en cosas bastante más tangibles, necesarias y escasas: los recursos naturales: combustibles fósiles, tierra fértil, minerales...

Si no tuviese unos petardos nucleares que pueden borrar del mapa París, Berlín y Londres en media hora, ya se los habríamos robado poniendo algún gobierno bananero teledirigido. Y es lo que estamos intentando, con la jugada ucraniana.

Pero va a ser que no...

Así que tú ves poniendo gráficas del PIB y después vas recortando todos los titulares de la inflación, el cierre de empresas, el racionamiento y todas las demás miseria que los ricos en papelitos vamos a ir padeciendo.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes es que el PIB está contado en papelitos deuda. Los mismos que ahora deprecian "oficialmente" a un 10% anual. Los papelitos hoy están, mañana ya veremos.
> 
> La riqueza de Rusia no está en sus papelitos, sino en cosas bastante más tangibles, necesarias y escasas: los recursos naturales: combustibles fósiles, tierra fértil, minerales...
> 
> ...



No has entendido ni la mitad de la mitad del comentario jomio.....


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Tú salpicas hasta cagando....Bot-payasete........


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿DerriVados? ¡ A mí, Talibán Hortográfico!



A ver, doy thanks pero no puedo quejar, para mi eterna vergüenza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2022)

Los países ocupados como España son saqueados una vez tras otra por las organizaciones supranacionales mafiosas y criminales que manejan a los políticos. 

LAS CRISIS EN PAÍSES COMO ESPAÑA DONDE LA GENTE NO HACE MÁS QUE TRABAJAR SON IMPOSIBLES !!!! 

Inventan tramas financieras como lo de las hipotecas/rescate bancario o esto del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania para desvalijar esos países.

Lo que lleva sucediendo con Japón - Alemania - Italia y resto de Europa desde que perdieron la segunda guerra mundial.

Lo que pasa es que España no perdió ninguna guerra. Fue el único país que venció a estos genocidas . El llamado rey Juan Carlos cedió la soberanía tan pronto tocó poder. Son figurantes rimbombantes como puede ser en el caso de Ucrania el Zelenski : Un payaso que equivale al rey .


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

China tiene muchas armas rusas o copias rusas, no espereis mucho del armamento chino que será igual de inoperante que los s300/s400.

Estos son otros como los rusos mucha publicidad y luego un bluff.


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ...
> 
> *Un sistema militar jamás permitirá que las clases dominantes sufran lo más mínimo en guerra y se pierde colaborará con el invasor ya que las elites son siempre elites antes que patriotas.*
> 
> ..



Nos podíamos haber evitado molestar al resto ciertamente... es lo que hay...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una de las tertulianas de Angeles Madriló ha soltado la siguiente perla:
> "Los ucranianos ponen los muertos, los europeos debemos aceptar los sacrificios que sean necesarios" con dos coños como espuertas.



A esto me refiero, en cuanto las pones un uniforme y a lidiar con la artillería veras como cambian de opinión.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

*El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias y supera los 57 frente al dólar por primera vez desde el 5 de julio*
13:55 || 15/07/2022


----------



## vil. (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El rublo ruso amplía sus ganancias y supera los 57 frente al dólar por primera vez desde el 5 de julio*
> 13:55 || 15/07/2022



Lo dramático de esto y ES UN DRAMA para no dormir es que el Rublo se está fortaleciendo aún cuando todo indica que habrá una crisis de orgía que repercutirá en el valor de gran cantidad de materias primas e incluso podríamos encontrarnos a no mucho tardar con excedentes...

Pues con eso de por medio el RUBLO ser fortalece...

Por cierto, si alguien quiere seguir algo interesante: CHILE y el COBRE...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Dices que han muerto 23 civiles (y por supuesto los niños, que nunca falten los niños en la propaganda), lo estas diciendo tu, no un medio tipico de propaganda no, eres TU el que esta dando esa "informacion".
> Te das cuenta? Tienes criterio o solo vienes a difundir la propaganda que difunden las fuentes occidentales?.
> Naturalmente lo habras sacado de algun medio de los que frecuentas, pero vienes aqui a soltarlo como un argumento, por lo que ya me hago una idea del peso de tu argumentacion.
> 
> ...



Anda vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

Me cago en la puta, había amnistiado a todo el ignore otanista y ahora me viene dando por el culo el fuego amigo. Solo en burbuja.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora, ha aparecido en la Web un impresionante metraje previamente desconocido de los preparativos para el asalto y la propia operación para tomar el aeropuerto internacional ucraniano, ubicado a 25 km al noroeste de Kyiv, a 2 km del pueblo de Gostomel por parte del ejército ruso. El video muestra cómo, a las 09:00 horas del 24 de febrero, las fuerzas rusas están siendo cargadas en el aeródromo cerca de Mozyr en Bielorrusia. A las 12:00, los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, que formaron columnas de vehículos y vehículos blindados, así como grupos de helicópteros, parten para completar la tarea. A las 12:58, helicópteros con paracaidistas rusos cruzan la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. A las 13:20 ya están en la zona de Gostomel y están desembarcando en el aeropuerto de Antonov. Las peleas comienzan con las fuerzas ucranianas.
> 
> Soldados del ejército ucraniano, depongan las armas y rindanse
> 
> ...



Minuto 2 segundo 12: parece que se distingue el Antonov gigante.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Anda vete a tomar por culo.



Tonto! Que eres el tonto util de los propagandistas de la OTAN y ni te enteras!

Te hacen llegar su propaganda y tu como buen tonto del culo vienes aqui a difundirla, como si trabajaras para ellos pero sin cobrar.

Tonto del culo!


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, había amnistiado a todo el ignore otanista y ahora me viene dando por el culo el fuego amigo. Solo en burbuja.



Es que eres Tonto del culo!

Madre mia, seguro que te tenia ignorado hasta ayer que hice sitio en la lista, porque hacia tiempo que no me encontraba con alguien tan antiguo pero tan solemnemente tonto!

Vacunado, cierto?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

De hecho, el enemigo retiró hasta 500 hombres de Seversk, pero esto no es una retirada total sino que se trata de refuerzos para el grupo en Soledar y Artemovsk. Además se desplegaron hasta 50 unidades de artillería de diverso tipo a lo largo de la carretera Seversk-Soledar. Los obuses y MLRS están ubicados en sectores residenciales y jardines. El enemigo aún permanece en algunas zonas de Seversk y también controla algunas zonas elevadas fuera de la ciudad.

@sashakots


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Tonto! Que eres el tonto util de los propagandistas de la OTAN y ni te enteras!
> 
> Te hacen llegar su propaganda y tu como buen tonto del culo vienes aqui a difundirla, como si trabajaras para ellos pero sin cobrar.
> 
> Tonto del culo!



Pero tu que dices pringao, si llevo 8 años denunciando a los nazis y me vienes con chorradas solo porque digo que clama al cielo que mueran niños de cualquiera de los bandos, tontopollas, o es que no sabes leer.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Es que eres Tonto del culo!
> 
> Madre mia, seguro que te tenia ignorado hasta ayer que hice sitio en la lista, porque hacia tiempo que no me encontraba con alguien tan antiguo pero tan solemnemente tonto!
> 
> Vacunado, cierto?



Ni vacunado ni me hecho un puto PCR desde que empezó el tema chato. Y no me tenías ignorado PORQUE ESTAMOS EN EL MISMO BANDO JODER!


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Jarkov a las 15.00 horas del 15 de julio de 2022

En Jarkov el frente prácticamente no varió. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están preparando para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y fortaleciendo las áreas ya previamente fortificadas. Las tropas rusas contrarrestan las incursiones periódicas de los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Los ucranianos han equipado puestos de observación adicionales en Konstantinovka, Ruska Lozova y Cherkasy Tishki.

▪ La rotación tuvo lugar en Svetlichny, Zolochev, Peremoga y Konstantinovka.

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas llevaron a cabo un bombardeo masivo de las posiciones ucranianas en Verkhniy Saltov, Svetlichny, Pitomnik, Cherkasy Tishki, Russian Tishki, Kharkiv, Protopopovka, Petrovka, Slatino, Prishib, Chepel, Adamovka.

▪ Debido a los constantes ataques con misiles contra objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se transfirió a la ciudad un sistema de misiles antiaéreos de tipo no identificado.

▪ Para identificar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en las áreas de Veterinary, Prudyanka, Velikiye Prokhody, Rubizhny y Stary Saltov, los grupos de reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la línea de contacto utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados de pequeño tamaño.

▪ Los equipos de artillería ucranianos dispararon contra las supuestas áreas de despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Novaya Kazachya, Kazachya Lopan, Liptsy, Rubizhnoye e Izyum.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Rusia #Ucrania #Kharkov
@rybar


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esos datos son reales?
> 
> No le parece que si no lo pueden soportar, simplemnete sean los datos falsos?











Russian tanks (994, of which destroyed: 614, damaged: 40, abandoned: 51, captured: 289)


Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...




www.burbuja.info





Son los datos que tienen un contraste gráfico, pero son solo una parte, puede haber un porcentaje de unidades destruidas de las que no hay documentación. Pueden estar perfectamente con unas perdidas del 35-38%.

Los datos muestran que van directos a una situación catastrófica, no solo por las perdidas. El problema que tienen los rusos es la capacidad de producción, carro que pierden les va a costar mucho de reponer, porque los carros que estaban fabricando tienen muchos componentes a los que ahora no tienen acceso.

La situación de las unidades en reserva es posible que sea muy mala, que solo se puedan recuperar una parte. El hecho que hayan movilizado los T62 dice que no van bien.

Tomar lo que queda del Dombas puede implicar perder otro 5% de la fuerza acorazada.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Fanatismo hay en todas partes. No pierdas el tiempo...
> 
> Y todo mi apoyo a la poblacion civil de unos y otro lado. Especialmente a la del Donbass que llevan 8 años sufriendo a los golpistas ucranianos bajo el silencio de los mass mierda occidentales.



Pues para mi la pelicula no va asi...hay victimas...y hay actores por accion u omision.

Las bombas volaban de oeste a este...y mucha gente, rumiaba, pensaba en los euros prometidos, el dorado...Y CALLABA!!!

Y VOTABA A HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA

NO, LA PELICULA NO ES, TABULA RASA Y TODOS LA MISMA ATRIBUCION DE CULPA...NO SEÑOR....solo faltaria.

Lamento que haya victimas civiles, igual que lamente las de Siria, las de Afgan, las de Irak...las de Libia...

Pero hay mucha gente en Ucrania que veia los bombardeos en el este por television...callaba...y cooperaba con el golpe.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Pero tu que dices pringao, si llevo 8 años denunciando a los nazis y me vienes con chorradas solo porque digo que clama al cielo que mueran niños de cualquiera de los bandos, tontopollas, o es que no sabes leer.



Tonto del culo, hay que ser muy tonto del culo para llevar "8" años denunciando a los nazis y ponerse a publicar un video de una señora paseando con su niña, haciendo referencia a que han sido asesinadas por "los rusos". Eso es propaganda simple y llanamente.

No se puede ser tan tonto ni aun habiendo sido inoculado contra el timovirus, lo tuyo es completamente deliberado, te han lavado la cabeza toda tu vida con que Rusia es mala y ahi sigues en tu tarea.

PD: Bueno, si eres neGracionista, dejo la discusion...  que somos pocos. Pero estas haciendole el juego a "los malos" difundiendo su propaganda.,


----------



## pemebe (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Si divides todas las cifras por 5 tendras una cifra aproximada de la realidad.

Por ejemplo.

El numero de muertos (datos de la BBC), confirmados 1 a 1 son 4500. (con visitas a los cementerios ellos estiman que hay entre un 40 y un 60% de muertos adicionales). Un maximo de 7200 muertos.

Si sumemos otros 400 desde que hicieron el informe serian unos 7.600 (que multiplicados por 5 nos dan los 38.000).


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Jul 2022)

❗ Situación en Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog a las 14.00 horas del 15 de julio de 2022

El mando ucraniano está preparando la contraofensiva anunciada previamente en la región de Jerson. Los puntos débiles en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están siendo investigados a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

▪Para estudiar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, las unidades ucranianas utilizaron drones de reconocimiento en el área de Stepova Dolina, Murakhivka y Shesternya.

▪En las cercanías de Snigirevka y Davydov Brod se espera que se envíen grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento para evaluar la preparación para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en previsión de una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Oficiales de la SBU están buscando ciudadanos pro-ucranianos de la región de Jerson para expandir la red de inteligencia en el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas e identificar depósitos de suministros de las tropas rusas. La selección se realiza principalmente a través de las redes sociales.

▪ Se han puesto en servicio al menos dos lanzadores M142 HIMARS MLRS con 201 zrbr en Nikolaev.

▪ Para contrarrestar la aviación táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, se han entregado varios MANPADS "Perun" y Stinger a las posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sector de Krivoy Rog.

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lanzaron ataques en las áreas de concentración de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Posad-Pokrovsky, Stepovaya Dolina y Nikolaev.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

* Washington autoriza comerciar con Moscú una serie de productos de primera necesidad *

El Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU. decidió autorizar las transacciones relacionadas con fertilizantes, alimentos y medicamentos provenientes de Rusia. En opinión del geopolitólogo y doctor en Relaciones Internacionales Alberto Hutschenreuter, las sanciones antirrusas de EE.UU. no han dado el resultado que esperaban en Washington.


----------



## Atalaya (15 Jul 2022)

Sobre el PIB ruso y otras estimaciones económicas y militares el gran problema de USA-UK y sus satélites es que han perfeccionado su propaganda hasta el extremo de acabar autoconvenciéndose de la veracidad de sus propias mentiras. Como es sabido existe otra forma más atinada de evaluar el tamaño de una economía que es el PIB-PPA, que nos da un panorama completamente diferente, su aplicación ayuda a comprender la magnitud relativa del gasto militar de cada país, y además existen otros factores que abaratan la producción miliar rusa.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Tonto del culo, hay que ser muy tonto del culo para llevar "8" años denunciando a los nazis y ponerse a publicar un video de una señora paseando con su niña, haciendo referencia a que han sido asesinadas por "los rusos". Eso es propaganda simple y llanamente.
> 
> No se puede ser tan tonto ni aun habiendo sido inoculado contra el timovirus, lo tuyo es completamente deliberado, te han lavado la cabeza toda tu vida con que Rusia es mala y ahi sigues en tu tarea.
> 
> PD: Bueno, si eres neGracionista, dejo la discusion...  que somos pocos. Pero estas haciendole el juego a "los malos" difundiendo su propaganda.,



Vale tio, seguro que eres de puta madre y tal, antivacunas, anti agenda 2030 etc pero te estas resbalando conmigo.

Para tu infomación, tú que me llamas tonto y no te has caído del guindo, los rusos son unos verdaderos hijos de puta, aunque en esta ocasión tengan la razón. Igual que tu me dices que me han lavado el cerebro etc, míra tu desequilibrio a favor de un bando y dime que no te lo han lavado a tí porque me da toda la impresión de que vienes del PCE o algo así.


----------



## HDR (15 Jul 2022)

Los parásitos están aterrorizados con lo que se les avecina después del verano, especialmente a partir de 2023...

Putin es el mejor amigo de España. Lo que puede llegar a desencadenar es impagable.


----------



## piru (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Russian tanks (994, of which destroyed: 614, damaged: 40, abandoned: 51, captured: 289)
> 
> 
> Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...
> ...



Ya, claro, un contraste gráfico como este, que dijiste que eran rusos y son ukras.
¿Pretendes que creamos algo de lo que dices?





Gnidlog dijo:


> el caos en las unidades blindadas rusas es patente, sin experiencia, equipo antiguo sin protección


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Vale tio, seguro que eres de puta madre y tal, antivacunas, anti agenda 2030 etc pero te estas resbalando conmigo.
> 
> Para tu infomación, tú que me llamas tonto y no te has caído del guindo, los rusos son unos verdaderos hijos de puta, aunque en esta ocasión tengan la razón. Igual que tu me dices que me han lavado el cerebro etc, míra tu desequilibrio a favor de un bando y dime que no te lo han lavado a tí porque me da toda la impresión de que vienes del PCE o algo así.



Aunque no entro aqui, Trato de comprender a follaputines y neutrales, y me permito hacerte una pregunta, simplemente por curiosidad, ¿en qué tienen razón los rusos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jul 2022)

__





EXCLUSIVA-Arabia Saudita duplica importaciones de fueloil ruso en segundo trimestre para generación energía






www.msn.com


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico que hayan puesto nombre "Apoyo a la paz" a fondos que NO van destinados a ayudar a las personas que sufren, si no única y exclusivamente al envio de armas que matan más personas. Una guerra que ya hubiese finalizado de no contar Zelenki con el apoyo de la Otan.....y que nunca hubiese comenzado de no contar con ese mismo apoyo, por lo que no hubiesen sucedido las masacres anteriores (ahora ya se ha demostrado que esos nazis si existian....y también documentables de atrocidades que ahora se esconden) ni hubiese pedido entrar a la UE, por lo que nada de esto se hubiese llegado a dar.
> 
> *LA UE DESTINARÁ 500 MILLONES DE EUROS MÁS PARA ENVIAR ARMAS A UCRANIA. *La Unión Europea destinará 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia, de tal manera que en total habrá movilizado 2.500 millones para este fin del *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz*.
> La UE acordó por primera vez financiar el envío de armas el 27 de febrero, *tan solo tres días después* de que Moscú iniciase la invasión contra Ucrania, *en una decisión sin precedentes*.



la guerra es paz...


----------



## ZARGON (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Russian tanks (994, of which destroyed: 614, damaged: 40, abandoned: 51, captured: 289)
> 
> 
> Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...
> ...



Usted no está en el ignore porque me hace reir


----------



## alcorconita (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aunque no entro aqui, Trato de comprender a follaputines y neutrales, y me permito hacerte una pregunta, simplemente por curiosidad, ¿en qué tienen razón los rusos?



Follaputines dice. Anda vete a tomar por culo y sigue sin entrar aquí. 

Sobras.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Le han sobredosis-ado, que parezca un accidente



y al mirarle a los ojos le dió la mas pura....


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Pero si eso es el puto centro de la ciudad? Que objetivos militares o civiles??
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



El objetivo era una residencia de oficiales. Ya se ha puesto por aquí.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aunque no entro aqui, Trato de comprender a follaputines y neutrales, y me permito hacerte una pregunta, simplemente por curiosidad, ¿en qué tienen razón los rusos?



En defender a los civiles de Donbass de ser masacrados por los grupos paramilitares nazis (Azov, Tornado, etc) y por el ejército ucraniano a las órdenes de un Gobierno golpista e ilegal colocado y financiado por oligarcas como Kolomoiski que considera a los habitantes del Donbass terroristas separatistas subhumanos.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania denuncia ataques rusos contra dos universidades en Mikolaiv.*
> *Ucrania *ha denunciado hoy ataques por parte de las fuerzas rusas *contra dos universidades situadas en la ciudad de Mikolaiv*, situada en el sur del país, y ha denunciado que *se trata de un acto "terrorista"*, sin que por el momento haya informaciones sobre *víctimas mortales*.
> 
> "Hoy, *la Rusia terrorista ha atacado las dos universidades más grandes en Mikolaiv con al menos diez misiles*. Ahora atacan nuestra educación.





Traducir por cuarteles. Los universitarios no estan allí en Julio, y adeams zopensky los ha alistado a todos, a punta de bayoneta, en su ejercito zombi.

De todas formas debe ser mentira a los rusos se les acabaron los misiles hacer meses ¿ recuerdas ?


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

A estas alturas del partido -hablando de las ofensivas anunciadas- es obvio 
que solo es propaganda organizada por Zelensky y dirigida hacía los gobiernos
y los medios occidentales. Es lo que pasa cuando las noticias sobre el conflicto
ya no dominan en los titulares mediáticos. Y para que la movida pueda tener éxito,
hay que generar las más fantásticas historias para que dinero y armas sigan fluyendo.
Cualquier evento que sea real es pura coincidencia. Para lo demás, mastercard...


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Hoy, los preparativos para un referéndum sobre la adhesión de las repúblicas del Donbás a Rusia han pasado a un nivel práctico y organizativo. El LNR ha creado una sede de coordinación para preparar el referéndum, previsto para el otoño de este año. Basándose en diversas declaraciones de funcionarios y no funcionarios, así como en diversas filtraciones, en este momento la fecha tentativa para el referéndum es mediados/segunda mitad de septiembre. La LNR ya puede ocuparse de ello tranquilamente, ya que el referéndum tendrá lugar en todo el territorio de la República, que ha sido liberado de la ocupación ucraniana. Obviamente, se espera que todo o casi todo el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk sea liberado a mediados/finales de septiembre, para que el mayor número posible de residentes de la república, incluidos los que actualmente están bajo la ocupación ucraniana y privados de cualquier elección, puedan participar en el referéndum (cabe recordar que a los residentes de los territorios de la DNR y la LNR ocupados por el ejército ucraniano no se les permitió asistir a las recientes elecciones ucranianas, por lo que el ejército ruso se asegura de que puedan hacer una elección libre y democrática).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



cosas de abusar del copy paste


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Follaputines dice. Anda vete a tomar por culo y sigue sin entrar aquí.
> 
> Sobras.



A ver subnormal, esto es un foro libre y entro cuando me salen de los huevos.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Grad rusos desatan una andanada de fuego contra nazis ucranianos en las afueras de Ugledar

Los lanzadores de misiles Grad rusos trabajan con extrema precisión y profesionalidad para golpear al enemigo /TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 12:16
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que el 14 de julio, los misiles Kalibr de alta precisión basados en el mar alcanzaron el edificio de la guarnición de la Casa de Oficiales en la ciudad de Vinnitsa. En el momento del ataque a una instalación militar en Vinnitsa, se llevó a cabo una reunión de las fuerzas ucranianas con proveedores de armas extranjeros, los participantes fueron destruidos, subrayó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




Ahora relaciono este ataque con el mensaje de pánico de la embajada de EEUU de "salir ahora".
Los "proveedores extranjeros" pueden haber sido USAnos.


----------



## Nicors (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> En defender a los civiles de Donbass de ser masacrados por los grupos paramilitares nazis (Azov, Tornado, etc) y por el ejército ucraniano a las órdenes de un Gobierno golpista e ilegal colocado y financiado por oligarcas como Kolomoiski que considera a los habitantes del Donbass terroristas separatistas subhumanos.



De donde sacas lo de gobierno ilegal?









La aplastante victoria de Zelenski en los comicios ucranianos


El presidente saliente, Petró Poroshenko, ya reconoció su derrota ante el comediante y novato en política Volodímir Zelenski, victoria ante la cual reina la incertidumbre sobre la futura relación con…




www.france24.com





Te olvidas del wagner y hombrecillos verdes en Donbas en el 2014









Grupo Wagner, la herramienta exterior del Kremlin


Cuando Yevgeny Prigozhin comenzaba su carrera en la restauración con un puesto de perritos calientes a principios de los 90, recién salido de la cárcel, pocos imaginaban que acabaría, entre otras cosas, ligado a la minería de oro y diamantes en los países de África central. Tampoco sospechaba...




atalayar.com





Eso no es defensa del Donbas, es invasion rusa del Donbas.


----------



## Waterman (15 Jul 2022)

¿Como es que Alemania no tiene a nadie a quien comprar gas? ¿El problema es que necesitan demasiado, que no lo quieren pagar o que es? ¿Cual es la opinion de los ciudadanos de alli con lo que se viene en los proximos meses? ¿Cuanto tiempo mas va a durar este sinsentido?


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

El mercenario británico condenado canta el himno nacional ruso en un ruso difuso.

Ahora recuerda a la vaca imperecedera de la bomba "Si quieres vivir, no podrás retorcerte así". Una vez que se ha levantado la moratoria sobre la pena de muerte en la DNR y se ha preparado el lugar de ejecución, sólo le separa de la retribución el plazo de apelación del tribunal de Donetsk. De hecho, puede ser ejecutado en cualquier momento y notificado mediante una notificación.

¿Sientes pena por él? No, no la tenemos: se trata de un mercenario profesional que sabía exactamente lo que le esperaba cuando fue a luchar a Siria y Ucrania. No se trata de un secuestrador de Tik-Tok al azar, aunque intente hacerse pasar por una persona al azar en este negocio.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> De donde sacas lo de gobierno ilegal?



Golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014.

Eres tonto?


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Cuando la propaganda ucraniana intenta asegurar que todos los ucranianos están en contra de Rusia, cuando en realidad...
De hecho, prácticamente desde el comienzo de las hostilidades, han estado llegando regularmente mensajes de residentes de Ucrania desde Nikolaev, Odessa y muchas otras ciudades, que están dando a nuestros militares las coordenadas y la ubicación de las posiciones de las AFU para ayudar a destruirlas y acelerar la liberación de sus ciudades de la ocupación nazi.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora relaciono este ataque con el mensaje de pánico de la embajada de EEUU de "salir ahora".
> Los "proveedores extranjeros" pueden haber sido USAnos.




t.me/intelslava/33150

*⚡El presidente Vladímir Putin celebrará hoy, 15 de julio, una reunión operativa 
con los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa *

t.me/intelslava/33152

*En la reunión operativa de hoy con los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad, 
Putin podría hacer un anuncio, cuya información, obtenida por la inteligencia 
estadounidense, provocó previamente un llamamiento urgente de EEUU
a sus ciudadanos con un llamamiento a abandonar Ucrania.*


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

Extractos esenciales:

_Unos doscientos hijos de la guerra y de exiliados comunistas en la Unión Soviética que residen en España han dejado en lo que va de año de percibir la pensión que, cada tres meses, les remitía el Fondo Público Ruso de Pensiones, debido a las *sanciones impuestas* a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania, que *impiden a los bancos españoles abonar las remesas*._

Menos mal... pero ¿entonces por qué tituláis la noticia en letras gigantes con "_*Rusia deja de pagar*_ las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles" ¿¿¿??? ¿Ha dejado realmente de pagar Rusia? ¿cómo se puede ser tan HIPÓCRITA? (que razón tiene Putin cuando destaca la hipocresía occidental).

_“El Fondo ruso dice que remite el dinero, pero este no llega a los bancos españoles. Dan la opción de cobrarlo en rublos en Rusia, por lo que el mensaje ruso es intachable, pero *lo subyacente es que se trata de una presión al Gobierno español para que quiten las sanciones*”, estima Álvarez._

O sea, que las sanciones las pone Europa pero... ¿quien presiona con ellas es Rusia? Pero ¿cómo puede presionar con una medida, *quien no la ha puesto*, con el objetivo de que la retiren sus autores?

_Esta guerra deprime a mi madre. No entiende que ucranianos y rusos se peleen,* para ella son lo mismo*._

¡A la carcel con ella! ¡es una putiniana! ¡Slava Ukrayini!


*Consecuencias de la Guerra en Europa*

*Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles*


*Un máximo goleador de la Liga de la URSS y cargos del PCE, entre los afectados*






Nemesio Pozuelo, ariete del Torpedo y el Spartak, fue el máximo goleador de la URSS en la temporada 71-72
LV








Joaquín Luna

Barcelona

15/07/2022 06:00Actualizado a 15/07/2022 08:48

Unos doscientos hijos de la guerra y de exiliados comunistas en la Unión Soviética que residen en España han dejado en lo que va de año de percibir la pensión que, cada tres meses, les remitía el Fondo Público Ruso de Pensiones, debido a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania, que impiden a los bancos españoles abonar las remesas.

J. Luna






“Yo nací en Járkiv, en 1940, así que me pregunto si soy ucraniano”, ironiza Nemesio Pozuelo, el que fue máximo goleador de la Liga de la URSS en la temporada 1971-1972 como delantero centro con la camiseta del Torpedo de Moscú, uno de los tres grandes clubs en que jugó junto al Spartak de Moscú y el Zenit de San Petersburgo.






La élite de Ivánovo. Santiago Álvarez fue educado en Moscú junto a hijos de otros líderes comunistas (primero por la derecha, tercera fila, con gafas).
LV 
Nemesio Pozuelo vive retirado en Velilla de San Antonio, en las afueras de Madrid, junto a su esposa, rusa y con doble nacionalidad, como la mayoría de los afectados. Haberle marcado un gol a Lev Yashin,_ la Araña Negra _, el futbolista más icónico del comunismo, no da para pagar la electricidad. Perciben la parte_ española _de su pensión (472 euros) pero en lo que va de año ni uno de los 168 euros mensuales que aportaba el citado fondo ruso. “Las cosas están muy duras. ¿Esperanza? Hay que tenerla pero yo, esto no lo comprendo. ¿Qué culpa tenemos nosotros?”.
Los afectados son una generación singular: las guerras marcaron su nacimiento, las guerras marcan sus últimos años de vida.

*“¿Qué culpa tenemos nosotros?”, se pregunta Nemesio Pozuelo, hombre gol del fútbol soviético*


Santiago Álvarez nació en La Habana en 1943, hijo del histórico dirigente del PCE –y fundador del PC de Galicia– del mismo nombre, al que el régimen franquista mantuvo aislado en una celda de Logroño, la número 8, entre 1946 y 1951. Se exilió en Cuba por poco tiempo porque el dictador Batista les expulsó de la isla. El joven Santiago recaló en la URSS con 11 años, en la célebre Casa de Niños de Ivánovo, donde residían los hijos de altos dirigentes extranjeros –“una educación de élite: no teníamos un minuto libre”– y estudió Ingeniería. Se instaló en España en 1979 y aquí vive su jubilación, con el quebranto este 2022 de que la parte rusa de su pensión (un 10% del total) está en un limbo.
“El Fondo ruso dice que remite el dinero, pero este no llega a los bancos españoles. Dan la opción de cobrarlo en rublos en Rusia, por lo que el mensaje ruso es intachable, pero lo subyacente es que se trata de una presión al Gobierno español para que quiten las sanciones”, estima Álvarez.






Santiago Álvarez
LV 
Los afectados tienen una edad. Para algunos, la posibilidad de cobrar dentro de meses o años esa parte rusa de la pensión es como plantear una interrogante al destino. Y aún hay algo más inquietante: la burocracia.
Natalia, rusa de nacimiento, adoptó la nacionalidad española gracias a la legislación impulsada por el Gobierno de Felipe González, pero prefiere no dar el apellido porque aún tiene familia en Rusia. Habla en su nombre Ana, su hija. Se instalaron en España cuando el desmoronamiento de la URSS, un cataclismos social para los pensionistas. Cada mes deja de ingresar 180 euros. Y lo que es peor: para renovar la pensión “española” –un trámite anual– se le exige el certificado de cobro del Fondo de Pensiones. “¿Y si este año no lo podemos tener? Muchas personas amigas de mi madre apenas pueden pagar el piso de alquiler este año”.

*Los 200 afectados son una generación singular: las guerras marcaron su niñez y ahora marcan la vejez*

“Esta guerra deprime a mi madre. No entiende que ucranianos y rusos se peleen, para ella son lo mismo. Está en shock, como toda su vida: nació en Moscú en 1938 y como tenían orígenes judios fueron enviados a un campo de reclusión...”, evoca Ana.

Mostrar 80 comentarios









Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles


Unos doscientos hijos de la guerra y de exiliados comunistas en la Unión Soviética que residen en España han dejado en lo que va de año de percibir la pensión que, cada t...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

De las declaraciones del nuevo viceprimer ministro Manturov.

1. La producción de modernos vehículos aéreos no tripulados y armas avanzadas se convertirá en una prioridad para el complejo militar-industrial.
2. Rusia debe abandonar la política industrial basada en el mercado. El mercado no se ha asentado.
3. Rusia tiene que reactivar la industria de la ingeniería electrónica.

Esencialmente, estamos hablando de una vuelta a la senda del desarrollo de nuestro complejo militar-industrial, donde nos detuvimos estúpidamente hace 30 años. Una industria militar no mercantil y más autosuficiente centrada en la creación de armamento de alta tecnología, que permitió hasta el final de la última Guerra Fría mantener la paridad militar-tecnológica con Estados Unidos. Los puntos de referencia son buenos, sólo queda ponerlos en práctica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Para tu infomación, tú que me llamas tonto y no te has caído del guindo, *los rusos son unos verdaderos hijos de puta*, aunque en esta ocasión tengan la razón. Igual que tu me dices que me han lavado el cerebro etc, míra tu desequilibrio a favor de un bando y dime que no te lo han lavado a tí porque me da toda la impresión de que vienes del PCE o algo así.



Si eso es lo que te estaba explicando, sin conocerte, es obvio que odias a Rusia, es algo emocional, no se puede razonar contra eso.

Es como discutir contra uno de esos que se "sienten catalanes" o se "sienten españoles" si es cuestion de sentimientos y encima se enorgullecen de declararlo, lo que no pueden es pretender razonar al respecto.

Yo normalmente utilizo el foro para encontrar informacion y razonar cuando no se esta de acuerdo, pero los sentimientos, las emociones, son como los gustos y los colores, que cada uno tiene los suyos, pero no es mas razonable uno que otro.

Asi que sientes odio contra Rusia, no intentes argumentar a favor de eso, son sencillamente tus emociones.


----------



## pemebe (15 Jul 2022)

*Cómo los refugiados ucranianos podrían acabar inadvertidamente con Occidente*

por Daniel Pipes de American Spectator del 8 de julio de 2022 (extracto)

En el lenguaje de las Naciones Unidas, el término refugiado incluye prácticamente a todos los migrantes, por lo que se refiere a casi todos los que están fuera de las fronteras de su propio país.

Como era de esperar, los grupos de defensa de los inmigrantes se han subido al carro. Como informó con empatía el Washington Post, "*aplauden el trato más acogedor a los ucranianos, pero quieren que otros inmigrantes reciban el mismo grado de humanidad"*.

Estas declaraciones indican lo que piensan los políticos, las instituciones internacionales, las organizaciones no gubernamentales, los intelectuales y los activistas que apoyan a los inmigrantes.

Un ejemplo: *si estas nuevas normas se aplicaran a Melilla y Ceuta, dos enclaves españoles en Marruecos, cualquiera que llegara a Marruecos podría entrar en uno u otro, ser enviado sin preguntas y gratuitamente a la península, recibir dinero, alojamiento, educación y prestaciones médicas, y quedarse durante años o para siempre.

Si hubiera una forma más rápida y eficaz de acabar con Europa y la civilización occidental, pues no me la imagino.

Refugiados frente a emigrantes económicos:* los ucranianos huyen claramente de la guerra, mientras que los emigrantes no occidentales buscan mayoritariamente una vida mejor. Los ucranianos que huyen son principalmente mujeres y hombres menores de 16 años o mayores de 60 (el gobierno ucraniano prohíbe a los hombres de entre 16 y 60 años salir del país). Los emigrantes no occidentales son en gran medida lo contrario, ya que están formados por hombres en edad militar y un pequeño número de mujeres, niños y ancianos.

En el éxodo de 2015, por ejemplo, el 73% de los migrantes eran hombres y el 42% tenía entre 18 y 34 años. (Estas cifras incluyen un 17% de inmigrantes procedentes de Europa, por lo que el porcentaje no occidental es significativamente mayor). No es sólo una cuestión demográfica; el hecho de que los inmigrantes no occidentales rara vez se queden en el primer país de la UE al que llegan, como exige el Reglamento de Dublín, sino que sigan viajando a destinos preferidos como Alemania y Suecia, confirma su motivación económica.

*Solidaridad frente a discordia: *los occidentales comparten un denominador político común con los ucranianos, una conexión instantánea y emocional con el sufrimiento de un pueblo inocente. Los kurdos y los somalíes pueden tener historias similares, pero estas historias siguen siendo en gran medida oscuras para los occidentales. La extrema ambigüedad moral de un país como Siria exacerba esta indiferencia.

*Aptitudes valiosas frente al desempleo:* los ucranianos tienen más aptitudes económicas que la mayoría de los inmigrantes no occidentales, lo que les hace más propensos a convertirse en miembros productivos de la sociedad y no en beneficiarios de la asistencia social. Esto, por supuesto, refuerza su aceptación.

*Trabajo frente a bienestar:* los ucranianos manifiestan una fuerte ética del trabajo junto con un sentido de la dignidad laboral. En la sencilla elocuencia de un pintor discapacitado de 42 años: "No quiero ser una carga.

Quiero seguir ganándome la vida, para poder contribuir con dinero al esfuerzo de la guerra y eventualmente reconstruir mi vida en Ucrania". Muchos inmigrantes no occidentales, por el contrario, prefieren vivir del Estado, en algunos casos notorios con múltiples esposas y un gran número de hijos.

*El sentido común frente a la delincuencia*: en el momento de escribir este artículo, 5,8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado su país; una búsqueda diligente a través de los medios de comunicación en varios idiomas no detecta ni una sola noticia de una ola de delincuencia. Por el contrario, los inmigrantes no occidentales no sólo han incrementado drásticamente los índices de delincuencia allá donde van, sino que han ideado nuevas formas de delincuencia que requieren nuevos nombres, como las bandas de iniciación (grooming), los taharrush (agresiones sexuales masivas) y los förnedringsrån (robos con fines de humillación).

*Moderación frente a islamismo:* Ucrania no alberga grupos yihadistas locales ni otros grupos islamistas. Su pequeña población musulmana no ha cometido actos de violencia u otras formas de supremacía en nombre del Islam, a diferencia de muchos inmigrantes musulmanes. (Si se puede hablar de yihad en Ucrania, ésta se caracteriza principalmente por los extranjeros que llegan allí para luchar con o contra las fuerzas rusas).

*Similitud cultural frente a diferencia cultural: *las personas buscan a quienes son similares a ellas, lo que hace que las inclinaciones culturales sean una fuerza poderosa. Los ucranianos comparten una civilización con otros occidentales, desde la antigua Roma y el cristianismo hasta las similitudes lingüísticas y la Ilustración. En cambio, muchos inmigrantes no occidentales mantienen actitudes hostiles hacia la civilización occidental.

*Asimilación frente a separatismo:* los ucranianos se ven a sí mismos como similares a sus vecinos, a diferencia de muchos inmigrantes no occidentales, sobre todo musulmanes, que crean sus propias comunidades. Macron llama a este fenómeno "separatismo islamista". Los países de acogida occidentales pueden estar seguros de que los ucranianos y sus descendientes no quemarán coches de policía, no transmitirán sus oraciones ortodoxas por los altavoces, no marcharán a favor de Hamás ni decapitarán a un profesor que haya mostrado una caricatura satírica en clase.

*Números limitados frente a números ilimitados:* antes de la invasión, Ucrania tenía una población de 44 millones; si todos los ucranianos abandonaran su país y se trasladaran a Europa (no rusa) y Norteamérica, esta cifra podría ser fácilmente absorbida por una población de unos 900 millones. La población de África pasará de 1.400 millones a unos 4.000 millones en 2100, por lo que podría superar e incluso sustituir a los occidentales.

*En resumen, el contraste es muy marcado*. Por un lado, están los ucranianos, un pueblo vecino de tamaño limitado y con una cultura, una lengua, una religión y unas aptitudes similares que huyen de una embestida externa y genocida. Por otro lado, hay personas de culturas extranjeras, lenguas ajenas, a menudo de una religión históricamente rival, que albergan diversas formas de hostilidad, y que llegan en gran número sin permiso para mejorar económicamente a pesar de un nivel generalmente bajo de conocimientos.



Una mirada al futuro

Este análisis lleva a tres conclusiones. 

*En primer lugar, no es de extrañar que las reacciones occidentales a la llegada de inmigrantes ucranianos y no occidentales varíen tanto como los dos grupos en sí mismos y no deberían causar vergüenza. *Es innegable que la raza y la religión desempeñan un papel en las diferentes reacciones de Occidente, pero hay otros factores de mayor importancia que explican la facilidad con que se recibe a los inmigrantes ucranianos. En lugar de flagelarse por acoger a los ucranianos, los europeos y los estadounidenses deberían estar orgullosos de esta generosa acogida.


*En segundo lugar, la acogida dispensada a los refugiados ucranianos no puede convertirse en el modelo para todos los inmigrantes de cualquier lugar, en cualquier circunstancia y en cualquier momento.*

Hay que recordar que es realmente excepcional que los ucranianos puedan viajar al extranjero sin documentos y, gracias al "mecanismo de protección temporal" de la UE, no acaben en campos de refugiados, sino que puedan acceder automáticamente a la vivienda, la sanidad y la educación. Pueden viajar gratis en autobuses, trenes y aviones. Pueden gastar el equivalente a 300 euros en su moneda local.

Estos privilegios no deben convertirse en una norma para todos los extranjeros, basada en la falsa idea de que un inmigrante es un inmigrante y que todos deben ser tratados por igual, independientemente de su cultura, idioma, religión y habilidades, sin importar su estatus legal, número, motivos e ideología. Hay que seguir haciendo distinciones. *Sucumbir a las presiones que devuelven a Europa a su inmigración ilegal de 2015-2016, cuando podía entrar cualquiera de cualquier parte, es traer el caos e inducir el colapso de la civilización occidental.

En tercer lugar, la crisis ucraniana pone de manifiesto la necesidad de pensar en términos de áreas culturales, cada una de las cuales acepta a su propia gente. Los habitantes de Oriente Medio y los africanos en general deberían quedarse en sus regiones, los europeos en las suyas.*

¿Qué puede ser más natural? Los habitantes de Oriente Medio que buscan una vida mejor pueden mirar a sus hermanos árabes y musulmanes, no a Occidente, y lo mismo se aplica a los africanos. Es tan absurdo que los kurdos se refugien en Alemania y los somalíes en Suecia como que los ucranianos se refugien en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (que días después de iniciada la guerra suspendieron la exención de visado para los ucranianos).

Turquía es la excepción. Debido al deseo de los dirigentes que precedieron a Erdoğan de ser considerados europeos, el gobierno de Erdogan restringe el estatus de refugiado a los europeos y aún así les permite la entrada.

En cambio, *los habitantes de Oriente Medio pueden buscar refugio en Arabia Saudí y otros países ricos y estables. Los africanos pueden hacerlo en Gabón o Sudáfrica. Y así es como debería ser en todo el mundo. *La oleada de refugiados ucranianos ha puesto de manifiesto, como ningún otro acontecimiento desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que *Occidente es el refugio natural de su propia gente, no de la del mundo.*


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

Siempre opine que Rusia solo tenia un camino para vencer, parecia una idea rara , más que nada porque Putin se resistia con toda su fuerza. Pero parece que van entrando en razon.


**********
De las declaraciones del nuevo Viceprimer Ministro Manturov.

1. La producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados modernos y las últimas armas se convertirá en una prioridad para el complejo militar-industrial.
2. Rusia debe alejarse de la política industrial de mercado. El mercado no decidió.
3. Rusia tendrá que reactivar la industria de la ingeniería electrónica.

De hecho, estamos hablando de volver al camino del desarrollo de nuestro complejo militar-industrial, donde tontamente nos detuvimos hace 30 años. Una industria militar no de mercado y más autosuficiente centrada en la creación de armas de alta tecnología, que permitió mantener la paridad tecnológico-militar con Estados Unidos hasta el final de la última Guerra Fría. Las pautas son buenas: queda implementar todo esto en la práctica.
**************

Lógicamente se puede decir qeu es en un sector concreto, pero se extendera a practicamente toda la economia rusa. Es cuestión de tiempo. occidente se a creado un enemigo que acabara por necesidad cambiando a otro sistema, donde podia haber tenido un socio que le vendiera energia por papeles.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Russian tanks (994, of which destroyed: 614, damaged: 40, abandoned: 51, captured: 289)
> 
> 
> Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...
> ...



El. Contraste grafico, es real? 

Los t-62 son para el LNR DNR, como los Totchka, creo que simplemente esta inflado. No sabemos si los tanques fotografiados son ukranianos o rusos, ya se han visto fotos y videos fakes....

Como tu dices, si fuera una locura ese porcentaje de perdida, dentro de un mes deberiamos de ver una capitulación rusa? 

Llevamos 5 meses de guerra.. . .


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

"La política de sanciones no ha estado a la altura de las expectativas y ha tenido el efecto contrario... Al principio pensé que nos habíamos disparado en el pie, pero ahora parece que la economía europea se ha disparado en los pulmones y ahora se está asfixiando" (c) Presidente húngaro Orban

El astuto Orban comprendió desde el principio lo que amenaza toda esta guerra de sanciones en Europa, por lo que desde marzo comenzó a arrastrarse para alejarse del "rumbo general" de Bruselas. Ahora tiene todas las oportunidades para declarar: "Te lo dije. Te lo advertí".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles


Unos doscientos hijos de la guerra y de exiliados comunistas en la Unión Soviética que residen en España han dejado en lo que va de año de percibir la pensión que, cada t...




www.lavanguardia.com






Los mass mierda cada vez tienen más difícil seguir engañándonos.


Como muestra añado los comentarios más recientes de los lectores de La Vanguardia (sí... los más recientes... sin filtrar ni ordenar):

Ordenar por





minuto

Este titular refleja la manipulación constante que introducen los periodistas instruidos en extender las geo-estrategias estadounidenses.





minuto

Con la guerra de Ucrania están ustedes cargándose un periódico que destacaba por no generar "mala leche" en sus lectores. ¿Están en la nómina de Borrell? Seguro que esas transferencias si llegan.




minuto

Periodisme nivell cunyat com acostuma el Sr Luna.





minuto

El titular dice ‘ Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones’ pero después al continuar leyendo descubrimos que Rusia si manda el dinero y son los bancos españoles los que no lo abonan a estas personas debido a las sanciones impuestas a Rusia…. ¿Porque siempre hay que hacer titulares para difamar a Rusia? ¿Tan difícil es informar de forma objetiva ?





hora

Sr. De LV, de que hablamos.? Quien no paga Rusia o las sanciones europeas que no permiten sus transferencies. Cuántos niños? Están involucrados. Cuanto es la pensión, que por las restricciones europeas, no pueden cobrar???? ...Ver más





minuto

Las pensiones que dejan de cobrar estarán entre los 100 y los 163 euros, que es la pensión media de un jubilado en Rusia.




hora

Entérate. Figura




hora

Vaya con el titular!!! Para darle al periodista un repaso de ética periodística… mejor este: “ la búsqueda del default técnico de Rusia por parte de occidente, impide cobrar las pensiones a los niños del guerra civil española”




hora

El culpable de las sanciones es Rusia por invadir Ukrania, asi que el culpable de que no cobre esta gente es solo de Rusia, porque es su culpa que existan sanciones.




hora

“No entiende que ucranianos y rusos se peleen”. Mas bien es que los rusos están pegando a los ucranianos y los ucranianos se defienden.





hora

Titular muy malo y buscando el clickbait. Despues lees y Rusia no deja de pagar, sino que por las sanciones impuestas impide que llegue a sus destinararios. Un caso mas de que las sanciones que pone la UE casi nos perjudica a nosotros mas que a ellos.





hora

Siempre pueden volver a su gran patria que es mucho mejor país y de grandes valores. Así yo invitaría a los comunistas que se vayan a su gran sueño, no esperen mas, vayan a Rusia, China, Cuba o Venezuela que como allí no estarán en ningún sitio.




hora

En este caso perjudica a ancianos






hora

Lean el comunicado de los "niños de la guerra" y dejen de escribir comentarios tendenciosos y miserables, como el del Pitoniso. Es tan fácil como entrar en la web ninosderusia punto org






hora

En España viven tan solo dos centenares de los niños que fueron a Rusia durante la Guerra Civil, todos tienen edades muy avanzadas. Al expulsar a Rusia del SWIFT, los Bancos no pueden aceptar transferencias de Rusia, pero por lo que he leído algunos si han recibido las pensiones de los “niños” y es...Ver más




hora

Las informaciones de la LV, cada día son más vergonzosas y falsas, í manipuladiras. Se están cargando un gran diario.




hora

Ojalá fuera tan fácil. Esto pasa de otra forma con Colombia, México, Argentina y la propia Rusia (que tardan en remitir las cotizaciones). Desde el punto de vista de la gestión no es posible. Se tendría que aprobar un real decreto. Y en este país no tenemos una buena Administración, por desgracia.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Jul 2022)

Si realmente es cierto, es una bendición para Rusia
Si 3 coroneles son tan estúpidos para estad juntos al alcance de las armas ucranianas el tiempo suficiente para ser localizados, merecen morir por el bien de sus hombres
Si no son capaces de descentralizar sus puestos de mando y dispersarlos, creando señuelos que atraigan el fuego, seguro que sus sucesores si lo hacen
Lo mejor de la guerra es la selección natural 
Ya lo decia en mis tiempos de actividad
Una buena guerra agiliza el escalafon
Que se lo digan a Franco


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Borisov dirigirá Roscosmos en lugar de Rogozin.
Todavía no se ha dicho dónde va Rogozin tras dejar Roscosmos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






El Kremlin ha dicho que no hay que preocuparse por Dmitry Rogozin, que pronto será nombrado de nuevo y se pondrá a trabajar. No hay quejas sobre la actuación de Rogozin al frente de Roscosmos. Telegram sigue lanzando que el próximo lugar de trabajo será la Administración Presidencial.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si eso es lo que te estaba explicando, sin conocerte, es obvio que odias a Rusia, es algo emocional, no se puede razonar contra eso.
> 
> Es como discutir contra uno de esos que se "sienten catalanes" o se "sienten españoles" si es cuestion de sentimientos y encima se enorgullecen de declararlo, lo que no pueden es pretender razonar al respecto.
> 
> ...



No siento odio contra Rusia. Lo que sí pueden sentir algo de odio son las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada. O los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko. 

Agresión soviética a Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):





*Agresja ZSRR na Polskę – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia*





pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog
Ocupación soviética de Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):





*Okupacja sowiecka ziem polskich (1939–1941) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia*





pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog
Represión soviética contra Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):
*Represje ZSRR wobec Polaków i obywateli polskich 1939–1946 – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia*





pl-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

El 74º Batallón de Reconocimiento Separado de las AFU destruido en la orilla del embalse de Mykolaiv. También fue visitado por un misil. Esto no es un PUBG.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

Visitando la web de los niños de Rusia:


*Nota de prensa de la Asociación*

*9 de julio de 2022*
Un colectivo de unas veinte personas en Asturias, junto a otros similares en el País Vasco y Madrid, han dejado de percibir de los bancos españoles las moderadas cantidades que recibían trimestralmente del fondo público ruso de pensiones. Algunas entidades bancarias han devuelto a Rusia el dinero. Otras, por el contrario, continúan pagando las pensiones con regularidad.
La Asociación “Niños de Rusia – Niños de la Guerra”, que remite este comunicado, está constituida por quienes fueron evacuados de España a la antigua URSS, durante la Guerra Civil española, y por sus descendientes, muchos de ellos ya mayores y jubilados. La Segunda Guerra Mundial y la dictadura de Franco impidieron su regreso a España hasta 1956, veinte años después. Durante las décadas siguientes, y hasta la actualidad, continuaron los retornos, acentuados con la crisis de la antigua URSS. Por ello, los retornados reciben de Rusia pensiones muy moderadas.
Ahora, y tras haber sufrido dos guerras y las calamidades asociadas a ellas, algunos miembros de este colectivo han dejado de recibir los modestos pagos trimestrales remitidos por el fondo público ruso de pensiones. El dinero ha salido de Rusia pero algunos bancos que operan en España -no todos- han retenido e incluso devuelto las pensiones, impidiendo el cobro del trimestre esperado en mayo. Desearíamos saber cómo han abordado Unicaja, Abanca, Bankia o ING Direct la situación, a la vez que aprovechamos para recordar que el BBVA y el Banco Santander abonan las cantidades con la regularidad de siempre.
Nuestra Asociación entiende que retener o devolver las pensiones es una interpretación errónea y torpe de las medidas de presión sobre la Federación Rusa. A nuestros mayores les asiste el convenio gubernamental entre países, el propio derecho constitucional español y el sentido común más elemental. Y es urgente el esclarecimiento de esta cuestión, así como su reparación, porque algunas residencias geriátricas han comenzado a repercutir en sus cuentas personales el porcentaje de la pensión no recibido.
Confundir la presión sobre el gobierno ruso con el bloqueo de pensiones vitales es injusto. Hacerlo a costa de personas de avanzada edad e ingresos muy modestos, es un acto indigno.
Nuestra Asociación está considerando poner esta situación en conocimiento del “Defensor del Pueblo”, pues tratar a nuestros mayores como si fueran potentados es imperdonable.
*La Asociación de los “Niños de Rusia – Niños de la Guerra”*





__





El derecho a las pensiones de Rusia | Niños de Rusia







www.ninosderusia.org






*Asociación “Niños de Rusia – Niños de la Guerra”*
*Comunicado sobre Ucrania*
La Asociación “Niños de Rusia – Niños de la Guerra” se constituyó para proteger la memoria de los casi tres mil niños evacuados desde España a la URSS, en 1937, y albergados en Casas de acogida en suelo de las actuales Rusia y Ucrania. La Segunda Guerra Mundial y la extensión hacia el Este de la invasión nazi provocó nuevas evacuaciones, acentuando nuestra historia de refugiados y exilio. 
Por eso ahora, cuando los pueblos que nos acogieron se ven envueltos en una confrontación militar, de consecuencias trágicas para la población civil, evacuados o víctimas, queremos recordar el testimonio de nuestros mayores, quienes siempre e inequívocamente han estado al lado de la paz y en contra de las guerras.
Y en solidaridad con todos los que la sufren, deseamos el cese inmediato del enfrentamiento y la construcción de una solución negociada a esta crisis humanitaria e internacional tan grave.

Casa de los niños españoles en Jersón, Ucrania. _Acuarela de A. Бережной_
Moscú, Leningrado, Odesa y Crimea fueron las regiones principales donde se habilitaron las Casas de acogida. Once de ellas se ubicaron en la Federación Rusa actual y cinco en Ucrania.





__





Niños españoles de la guerra | Niños de Rusia







www.ninosderusia.org


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

En una recepción en la Embajada de Francia con motivo del aniversario de la toma de la Bastilla.
Robespierre no lo habría aprobado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ......de hecho, estamos hablando de volver al camino del desarrollo de nuestro complejo militar-industrial, donde tontamente    nos detuvimos hace 30 años. Una industria militar no de mercado y más autosuficiente centrada en la creación.....



Hace 40 años el estado español se vendió a la "comunidad internacional". Vendió TODO por la certificacion otorgada por las "democracias", que validaban al estado español como democrata. 

Qué se gano? 

La sacrosanta unidad de españa. NADA MAS. 

La unidad de españa que se podria haber conseguido habiendo cortado por lo sano con el Estado franquista.

El coste? 

Industria y agricultura desmanteladas. Un estado sin poder de decisión en NINGUN ámbito. 

Disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Informe final de Rogozin al país sobre su labor al frente de la Corporación Roscosmos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





En una entrevista de despedida, Rogozin agradeció a los trabajadores de la industria espacial sus servicios y desvelos y realizó varias declaraciones:​​▪ Las empresas de Roscosmos están completando la modernización de la base de la soberanía de Rusia: sus fuerzas nucleares estratégicas​▪ La industria espacial y de cohetes rusa demuestra ser la más preparada para repeler las sanciones occidentales​▪ La industria espacial y de cohetes ha salido de una crisis sistémica​▪ El lanzamiento de un remolcador nuclear de Roscosmos en 2030 será el mayor avance de la humanidad en el espacio​▪ Las pruebas de una nueva nave lunar tripulada, la Eagle, ya están en marcha en Rusia​▪La primera fase del cosmódromo de Vostochny funciona de forma constante, la construcción de la segunda está a punto de finalizar​​También señaló que fue nombrado jefe de Roscosmos en el momento más difícil y que buscaba dinero todos los días para que las empresas no se detuvieran​​







Zvezdanews


Официальная страница телеканала «Звезда»




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> *No siento odio contra Rusia. Lo que sí pueden sentir algo de odio son las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada.* O los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko.
> 
> Agresión soviética a Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):
> 
> ...



Y qué me dices de los neardentales matando lagartijas para comérselas?

Esos momentos sí fueron tremendos


----------



## carlosito (15 Jul 2022)

Este es un interesante artículo acerca de los HIMARS. Un asunto que puede ser preocupante para las fuerzas rusas. Aquí uso traducción imperfecta por Google.









HIMARS – просто РСЗО, оружие нового поколения или машина Судного дня?


Американские РСЗО как идея о доктринальном превосходстве Что может быть важнее в оружии, чем железо, из которого оно создано? Идея. Концепция. Доктрина, в рамках которой оно создается. Американские системы залпового огня еще на стадии проекта кардинально отличались от своих советских аналогов. В...




telegra.ph





***********

HIMARS: ¿solo MLRS, un arma de nueva generación o una máquina del fin del mundo?
@atomiccherry13 de julio de 2022

MLRS estadounidense como idea de superioridad doctrinal

¿Qué podría ser más importante en un arma que el hierro del que está hecho? Ocurrencia. Concepto. La doctrina bajo la cual se crea. 

Los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiples estadounidenses fueron diferentes de sus contrapartes soviéticas incluso en la etapa de diseño. En la URSS, los MLRS se consideran como un medio para crear un pozo de fuego denso. Estados Unidos concibió a su descendencia como una herramienta capaz de romper la abrumadora superioridad numérica de la artillería del bloque del Pacto de Varsovia con ataques rápidos y quirúrgicamente precisos.

La industria de defensa soviética siguió pensando en términos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, mientras que los Estados, al darse cuenta del estancamiento conceptual de la carrera armamentista simétrica, confíe en la creación de una nueva generación de armas. Así apareció el M270 MLRS, la instalación sobre la base de la cual se creó posteriormente HIMARS En el momento de su primer uso en combate en 1991, el M270 era un arma de un orden ligeramente diferente a sus variantes modernas. En ese momento, este sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple realizó principalmente las tareas de combate de contrabatería: fue el M270 MLRS el que se convirtió en la herramienta principal del Ejército de los EE. uu. En la lucha contra la artillería iraquí numerosa, bien equipada y experimentada que usa M26 no guiados misiles cuyas posiciones se detectaron mediante radares móviles de contrabatería. Además, el MLRS entró en acción, suprimiendo las posiciones del enemigo, estando fuera del alcance de su potencia de fuego.

Por sí mismo, desde el punto de vista de la tecnología, el M270 en ese momento no era algo que fuera un orden de magnitud superior a sus competidores; por el contrario, los impresionantes resultados de su uso en combate fueron dictados principalmente por tácticas avanzadas y un concepto extremadamente competente. La instalación no tenía una superioridad radical en el alcance sobre las armas soviéticas (en términos relativos, 30 km frente a 20 km): su carta de triunfo era la precisión, la movilidad y el trabajo constante junto con el equipo de reconocimiento.

La principal ventaja de los sistemas estadounidenses de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple sobre los competidores de otros países fue la recarga con paquetes. Si el "Grad" soviético requería de 30 a 50 minutos para recargarse completamente (cada cohete se carga manualmente), entonces el M270, solo unos cinco minutos; al mismo tiempo, el proceso en sí no supone una carga física para el personal de la instalación.


El proceso de recarga es simple y rápido: aquellos que lo deseen pueden encontrar fácilmente el video y verlo en detalle

La trayectoria de combate del MLRS estadounidense en Iraq y Afganistán como prólogo al uso en la guerra actual

Como resultado de las guerras con Iraq, Estados Unidos tomó el camino de modernizar el M270: en primer lugar, se creó una versión más ligera de la instalación frente a HIMARS y, en segundo lugar, se hizo hincapié en el desarrollo de las cualidades clave del sistema. - su alcance y precisión. 

Estados Unidos detuvo por completo la producción de cohetes no guiados: fueron desechados por misiles guiados pesados M30/M31, lo que aumentó significativamente el potencial del sistema, haciéndolo extremadamente preciso y de largo alcance.

Como resultado de su evolución, el M270 y el HIMARS han ocupado el nicho de la aviación táctica en términos de capacidades de combate; para estar convencidos de esto, basta con rastrear la ruta de combate de los vehículos durante los conflictos contra los talibanes e ISIS. Los MLRS se utilizaron junto con grupos de ataque, atacando objetivos identificados por inteligencia (almacenes, cuarteles, puntos de comunicación y control, laboratorios de drogas) y como una herramienta para apoyo de fuego directo de unidades de las Fuerzas de Operaciones de elspeciales Cuerpo marina . . La alta velocidad de desplazamiento y la corrección del curso de los misiles mediante GPS hicieron posible atacar a menos de 100 metros de las posiciones estadounidenses dentro de los 5 a 7 minutos después de solicitar las fuerzas terrestres para apoyo de fuego.

Durante la lucha contra las fuerzas del Estado Islámico, las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales estadounidenses asaltaron las ciudades de Irak, confiando principalmente en HIMARS. Pequeños grupos de SSO se infiltraron a través de las líneas de defensa de los militantes, identificando las posiciones de estos últimos, tras lo cual transmitieron las coordenadas a los cálculos del MLRS. Esta táctica hizo posible realizar ataques precisos en un entorno urbano, logrando el máximo efecto en la destrucción de los militantes, al tiempo que minimiza significativamente las pérdidas entre la población civil.

¿Por qué estamos siquiera interesados en el camino de combate 

Durante la lucha contra las fuerzas del Estado Islámico, las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales estadounidenses asaltaron las ciudades de Irak, confiando principalmente en HIMARS. Pequeños grupos de SSO se infiltraron a través de las líneas de defensa de los militantes, identificando las posiciones de estos últimos, tras lo cual transmitieron las coordenadas a los cálculos del MLRS. Esta táctica hizo posible realizar ataques precisos en un entorno urbano, logrando el máximo efecto en la destrucción de los militantes, al tiempo que minimiza significativamente las pérdidas entre la población civil.

¿Por qué estamos siquiera interesados en el camino de combate de HIMARS y su progenitor en los conflictos de Medio Oriente? Porque está directamente relacionado con el uso del sistema por parte del ejército ucraniano. Para ser más precisos, estamos hablando de integrar este MLRS en la estructura organizacional y de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. A juzgar por una serie de señales, los HIMARS transferidos a Ucrania se utilizan precisamente en función de la experiencia de su uso en Irak y Afganistán: las instalaciones están a disposición de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales y la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. . Esto, a su vez, determina la elección de los objetivos para los que se utiliza Hymars: estos son cuarteles generales, depósitos de municiones de nivel divisional y superior,

El patron de actuacion es mas que transparente -tras un minucioso reconocimiento, las instalaciones atacan los lugares mas vulnerables de cualquier ejercito-mando y abastecimiento, paralizando sus acciones en el futuro e impidiendo que realicen ofensivas. 

M270 MLRS e HIMARS, debemos esperar que una parte significativa de las instalaciones se transfieran al comando del comando del ejército (como un brazo comea a nivel denzar a utilizán) como medio de combate de contrabatería en las áreas más peligrosas, es decir, para hacer aquellos para lo que fueron creados originalmente: para suprimir la artillería de estilo numérico numéricamente superior, pero mucho menos tecnológicamente avanzada.

Como activo de contrabatería, los Hymars en su forma actual son un arma prácticamente invulnerable: pueden cambiar rápidamente de posición y disparar más allá del alcance de casi todo el arsenal de misiles y artillería ruso (con la excepción del OTRK). 
Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están capacitadas para implementar las tácticas estadounidenses de contraataque y están equipadas con el equipo adecuado: sistemas de mando y control centrados en la red, comunicaciones de radio digitales masivos, radares móviles y sistemas de reconocimiento no tripulados.

Todo esto tendrá un impacto muy fuerte en el trabajo de combate de la artillería rusa: se verá obligada a recurrir a tácticas de "ataque y fuga", abandonando sus tácticas habituales de concentración y superconcentración de potencia de fuego en secciones estrechas del frente. Esto tendrá un nivel completamente diferente de calidad organizacional y competencias: para la implementación de "golpear y correr" se necesita un circuito de reconocimiento que funcione (menos municiones disparadas requieren un reconocimiento más completo yglo una selección de objetivos), deos logística del0 pasado ( y no de la Primera Guerra Mundial), alta calificación e iniciativa del personal (ante una amenaza constante de las oficinas de diseño del enemigo, es necesario equipar cuidadosamente las posiciones de tiro,

HIMARS - ¿Qué sigue?

Por separado, vale la pena señalar que HIMARS es un objetivo extremadamente desagradable para el reconocimiento. Es extremadamente difícil calcular el complejo usando datos de imágenes satelitales, reconocimiento aéreo (y, a veces, reconocimiento terrestre) debido a la similitud visual con un camión militar ordinario, y esta es una característica muy útil para un sistema que que, inc puede dis uso operativo. -misiles tácticos MGM-146 en un alcance de más de 300 km (como el "más joven" M30/31, este misil tiene detección GPS y puede volar varios cientos de kilómetros, aterrizando, digamos, en una casa. O un búnker. O un depósito de municiones O ... continuar ellos mismos).


HIMARS con misil MGM-146
Ucrania actualmente no tiene este tipo de municiones, pero probablemente sea solo una cuestión de tiempo. Lo más probable es que los estadounidenses los transfieran al alcanzar un cierto umbral de pérdidas de defensa aérea rusa: los misiles balísticos, debido a su trayectoria fácilmente calculada, son un objetivo bastante vulnerable para los sistemas de defensa aérea, sin embargo, con una dis general en la densidad. de la defensa aérea rusa, se pueden utilizar con una probabilidad de éxito mucho mayor.

De hecho, los ataques del ejército ucraniano específicamente en las posiciones de la defensa aérea rusa también fueron más que predecibles y explicables, y el punto aquí ni siquiera es la alta prioridad del sistema de defensa aérea como, sin duda, un objetivo importante. pero el hecho de que HIMARS haya sido considerado por el Pentágono en los últimos años precisamente como un medio para romper las zonas de acceso restringido rusas y la posterior implementación de una ofensiva aire-tierra: las fuerzas terrestres allanan el camino para la aviación, destruyendo activos enemigos peligrosos, y la aviación, a su vez, hace lo mismo con las fuerzas terrestres. Estamos viendo algo similar en Ucrania: la mayoría de los ataques de HIMARS están acompañados por el trabajo activo de la aviación táctica ucraniana.

Francamente, llamar a HIMARS "simplemente MLRS" es una estupidez de primer orden. Este no es de ninguna manera un sistema de armas ordinarias, que, incluso en los albores de su aparición frente al M270, superó todo lo que creó la Unión Soviética (cuyas armas componen el arsenal de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF). No es menos erróneo considerarlo un arma milagrosa; no, como cualquier arma, HIMARS es buena exactamente dentro del marco de la doctrina y el concepto para el que fue creado. Su valor está determinado principalmente por las calificaciones y la competencia del ejército que utiliza el sistema en combate.

Para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, estas instalaciones son de gran importancia; después de todo, de hecho, pueden realizar con éxito las tareas de los aviones de ataque, realizar apoyo de fuego directo para las ofensivas y garantizar la paridad con la lucha contra numerosas artillerías rusas (que es la fuerza central de la ofensiva rusa). También es importante que, gracias al MLRS estadounidense, el ejército ucraniano literalmente en una semana regresó al tipo de hostilidades asimétricas más conveniente y familiar para él: al atacar la logística militar rusa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se permiten ser arrastrado a agotadoras batallas de desgaste.

Sin embargo, me abstendré de hacer predicciones sobre el impacto de HIMARS y M270 en la imagen estratégica de las hostilidades por el momento; esto requiere tiempo y observación de la práctica del uso de combate de los datos MLRS en el conflicto.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> No siento odio contra Rusia. Lo que sí pueden sentir algo de odio son las familias de los 6.028.000 muertos entre 1939 y 1945, casi 1/4 de la población polaca que fue exterminada. O los pocos abueletes que quedan de la Armia Krajowa que tuvieron que echarse al bosque para no morir a manos de los nazis y permanecer siempre ocultos y huyendo del glorioso Ejército Rojo bajo cuya bota vivieron el 75% de población que sobrevivió a la II GM hasta 1991. Por no hablar de los torturados y asesinados como el Padre Popieluszko.
> 
> Agresión soviética a Polonia (pulsar en el enlace para ver traducción al español):
> 
> ...



Vas mas perdido que una langosta en un garaje con los sucesos actuales, como para ponerte a argumentar sobre los sucesos de hace 80 años que ninguno de los dos hemos vivido y sobre los cuales llevamos toda la vida tragando relatos de una sola de las partes.

Llevar toda la vida tragandose el relato de una parte respecto a la otra, es lo que se llama lavado de cerebro y es caracteristico de los estados totalitarios.

No sientes odio contra Rusia pero segun tu "los rusos son unos hijos de la gran puta"... pues muy imparcial no se te ve.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Rusia impone sanciones de represalia a los parlamentarios japoneses

Así lo informó el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso. Ahora se ha prohibido la entrada a Rusia a 384 miembros de la Cámara de Representantes japonesa por sus acusaciones infundadas contra Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En una recepción en la Embajada de Francia con motivo del aniversario de la toma de la Bastilla.
> Robespierre no lo habría aprobado.
> 
> 
> ...



Al final va a ser cierto que nos han invadido los alienigenas y de ahi todas estas historias increibles sobre viruses y orcos rusos...


----------



## Julc (15 Jul 2022)

Lamentablemente, no los suficientes.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

La UE podría recortar la ayuda a Ucrania en medio del rechazo europeo al gas ruso

Bloomberg escribe que la mayoría de los préstamos prometidos siguen atascados en los detalles del acuerdo y también advierte del riesgo de fatiga económica entre los europeos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## chapuzator (15 Jul 2022)

Me tenéis que explicar un día eso de la agenda globalista, el satanismo y toda esa mierda, que no lo pillo y escuchar las charlas del puto gordo (César Vidal) me da perezaca; por cierto me flipa que hayáis metido en el lote de la agendita de marras lo del feminismo, me parece que soys unos calzonazos de padre y muy señor mio, menudos personajazos seis payos.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Rusia propone una serie de medidas para desbloquear los puertos ucranianos en las conversaciones de Estambul sobre la "cuestión del grano"

▪ Las medidas permiten el transporte de alimentos a países extranjeros, incluidos los socios rusos, sin utilizar estas rutas logísticas para abastecer al régimen de Kiev de armas y equipos militares.

▪ Las propuestas de la Federación Rusa fueron ampliamente apoyadas por los participantes en las consultas de Estambul. En un futuro próximo se formará un documento de la Iniciativa del Mar Negro.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora relaciono este ataque con el mensaje de pánico de la embajada de EEUU de "salir ahora".
> Los "proveedores extranjeros" pueden haber sido USAnos.



seguro que habia algun español vendiendoles preferentes o pisos en la sagra...


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Los ciudadanos ucranianos en edad de reclutamiento huyen a Rumanía para no ser enviados al frente.

Defender el régimen de Kiev no es una buena idea, y se utiliza cualquier medio disponible, incluido el rafting a Rumanía, para escapar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me tenéis que explicar un día eso de la agenda globalista, el satanismo y toda esa mierda, que no lo pillo y escuchar las charlas del puto gordo (César Vidal) me da perezaca; por cierto me flipa que hayáis metido en el lote de la agendita de marras lo del feminismo, me parece que soys unos calzonazos de padre y muy señor mio, menudos personajazos seis payos.



Tú pregunta algo concreto figurilla multinick y se te contestará, no nos cuentes tu vida


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia impone sanciones de represalia a los parlamentarios japoneses
> 
> Así lo informó el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso. Ahora se ha prohibido la entrada a Rusia a 384 miembros de la Cámara de Representantes japonesa por sus acusaciones infundadas contra Rusia.
> 
> ...



Lo pobres japos tienen sus huevos completamente amarrados de la mano de USA, es una pena, ambas culturas son completamente opuestas a la neo occidental.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Russian tanks (994, of which destroyed: 614, damaged: 40, abandoned: 51, captured: 289)
> 
> 
> Este hilo va de tanques y cifras. La razón de este hilo es la siguiente, el tanque tiene un valor significativo por lo que es fácil de identificar y trazar. Es el corazón de este tipo de operaciones por lo que su presencia es crucial. El tanque desde 1917 ha sido el elemento que ha permitido...
> ...



Que si, que si los rusos lo tienen muy mal, de ayer.

Esposas y madres de combatientes de la 24 brigada Ucraniana pidiendo información a los altos mandos ucranianos y quejándose que hay mucho enchufado que no va al frente.


Combatientes de la 24 brigada ucraniana negándose a servir de carne de cañón y quejándose de falta de equipo y apoyos.


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 12:16
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que el 14 de julio, los misiles Kalibr de alta precisión basados en el mar alcanzaron el edificio de la guarnición de la Casa de Oficiales en la ciudad de Vinnitsa. *En el momento del ataque a una instalación militar en Vinnitsa, se llevó a cabo una reunión de las fuerzas ucranianas con proveedores de armas extranjeros, los participantes fueron destruidos*, subrayó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.




*Troleo nivel Imperator*. Si realmente se cepilló a proveedores extranjeros de armas demostró dos cosas:

a) Que tienen inteligencia adecuada (sabían de la reunión)
b) Que pueden darle a cualquier blanco que quieran.

Lástima que no fue con un *HIMARS* para que los pro-otánicos pudieran disfrutarlo, fue con un triste KALIBR nomás.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

*Un argumento indiscutible: el sistema de misiles Iskander-M de Rusia*

▪ El complejo se utiliza para realizar ataques selectivos contra la infraestructura militar crítica del enemigo.

▪ Los equipos de combate del complejo trabajan con rapidez y de forma coordinada. Los lanzadores salen de los refugios a máxima velocidad, toman posiciones, lanzan los misiles e inmediatamente cambian de posición.

El complejo puede estar equipado con misiles balísticos y de crucero, que colocan falsos inhibidores electrónicos al acercarse al objetivo. Un misil de crucero puede viajar a altitudes extremadamente bajas y rodear el terreno, lo que hace prácticamente imposible su detección.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

Todo mi respeto este señor por su posicionamiento frente a la ponzoña

* Bolsonaro afirma que sabe cómo resolver el conflicto en Ucrania pero "no se lo dirá a nadie" *


El presidente brasileño señaló que planteará su idea a su homólogo ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, el próximo lunes durante una conversación telefónica.





El presidente de Brasil, Jair Bolsonaro, afirma que sabe cómo resolver el conflicto en Ucrania y que planteará su idea a su homólogo ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, durante la conversación telefónica que planean mantener el próximo lunes, informa Reuters.

"Le diré mi opinión sobre lo que pienso. La solución a este caso. Sé cómo se puede resolver, pero no se lo diré a nadie", dijo Bolsonaro a los periodistas este jueves.

Según el mandatario brasileño, Zelenski buscó establecer un diálogo con su Gobierno. "Hablaré mucho con Zelenski. Es un líder y le daré mi opinión. Esta guerra ha causado grandes problemas. Menos para Brasil, muchos más para Europa", dijo.

Solo reveló una detalle de su idea, señalando que la solución al conflicto entre Moscú y Kiev sería "similar a cómo terminó la guerra de Argentina con Reino Unido en 1982". Ese año, el país latinoamericano invadió las islas Malvinas, un territorio administrado por Londres, provocando que los británicos enviaran una gran fuerza naval para recuperar el control del archipiélago. Como resultado de la guerra, Buenos Aires se vio obligado a rendirse.


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




El copypaste de los becarios ha llegado ya hasta el nivel de los discursos presidenciales.  

Ya si no pueden cambiar un poco los párrafos de lugar o modificar algunas frases, es que se rascan los huevos a nivel estratosférico. Qué mundo más mediocre el que tenemos !!


----------



## pemebe (15 Jul 2022)

Publicidad pro-ucra:

*Guerra en Ucrania: el éxodo de los habitantes de Sloviansk ante el avance del ejército ruso en el Donbass*
Emmanuel Macron llama a los franceses a "prepararse" para una "larga" guerra en Ucrania. Los próximos meses serán "duros", según el Presidente de la República, especialmente en el Donbass. Sin embargo, desde hace varias semanas, muchos habitantes de Sloviansk se lanzan a la carretera para huir de los combates.

Artículo escrito por
Fabien Gosset - Valentin Dunate
Radio Francia

Decenas de autobuses y monovolúmenes han salido de la ciudad de Sloviansk desde principios de julio. Galina besa a sus amigos antes de partir hacia Dnipro, más al oeste. Sólo se llevó algunas cosas, porque la situación se está volviendo "demasiado peligrosa". Sloviansk es, junto con Kramatorsk, el nuevo objetivo del ejército ruso en su avance hacia el Donbass.

En esta región del este de Ucrania, "el verano, el comienzo del otoño será sin duda muy duro, muy duro", dijo Emmanuel Macron, durante su entrevista del 14 de julio. Para el jefe de Estado, la guerra en Ucrania "va a durar". En Sloviansk, los pocos habitantes que quedan se resignan a marcharse. Antes de la invasión rusa de finales de febrero, esta ciudad tenía 100.000 habitantes. Hoy hay entre cuatro y cinco veces menos.

*"Es difícil, pero conseguimos resistir".*
Es difícil vivir sin agua y con problemas de electricidad: Ludmilla, de 83 años, se llena en el pozo todos los días. "Solía decirme que era optimista, que debía sonreír... Ahora es cada vez más difícil", suspira la anciana que vive allí desde 1975 y teme la llegada de los rusos. "Por eso no quiero quedarme aquí", explica Ludmilla. El fuego de artillería resuena en la distancia: "Es así todo el tiempo, día y noche", se lamenta.

En la puerta de al lado, Alexey, un soldado del batallón Azov, aprovecha su permiso para limpiar su chaleco antibalas. El soldado da noticias desde el frente: "Es difícil, pero conseguimos resistir. Aprovecha la reunión para agradecer a Francia la entrega de obuses César. "*Si conseguimos resistir ahora, con la ayuda militar de Francia y otros países, con proyectiles de 150 mm y proyectiles para fines especiales, resistiremos aún mejor*", dice Alexey.

*Por el momento, el ejército ruso no ha llegado a las afueras de Sloviansk. Actualmente se encuentra a unos 20 kilómetros y se enfrenta a una resistencia ucraniana muy fuerte.*


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Troleo nivel Imperator*. Si realmente se cepilló a proveedores extranjeros de armas demostró dos cosas:
> 
> a) Que tienen inteligencia adecuada (sabían de la reunión)
> b) Que pueden darle a cualquier blanco que quieran.
> ...



Creo que fueron tres explosiones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Jul 2022)

Me acuerdo de el cada vez que veo una máquina, una tragedia.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora relaciono este ataque con el mensaje de pánico de la embajada de EEUU de "salir ahora".
> Los "proveedores extranjeros" pueden haber sido USAnos.



Y del porque todos los medios han "abierto" hoy con los bebes asesinados por los rusos... cada vez que le arrean al cerdo, el dueño chilla, no falla.


----------



## chapuzator (15 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Tú pregunta algo concreto figurilla multinick y se te contestará, no nos cuentes tu vida



Gracias, me alagas pero no soy multnick, entré en el foro, por consejo de el fallecido forero ALKJ, hace años y sigo con el mismo nick, entro de vez en cuando para leer y para activar el troll que todas llevamos dentro, pero nada maish.


----------



## cryfar74 (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora relaciono este ataque con el mensaje de pánico de la embajada de EEUU de "salir ahora".
> Los "proveedores extranjeros" pueden haber sido USAnos.



Blanco y en botella....


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Se ha vuelto a hablar de que el trofeo HIMARS ya se ha llevado a Rusia. Antes se decía que había sido comprado, pero ahora se dice que ha sido comprado o capturado.
Como antes repito, estamos a la espera de confirmaciones de fotos/vídeos.
Para el M777 capturado con el superviviente BIUS ya tiene confirmaciones de foto-video.
Todavía no hay confirmación de fotos/vídeos sobre el French Caesar y el HIMARS. Así que sólo hay que esperar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

HIMARS en Rusia

Anteriormente, surgieron rumores en la red de que el ejército ruso disponía de un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense.

Nuestras fuentes acaban de confirmar esta información. Todavía no hay información sobre si el lanzador de misiles HIMARS fue incautado en combate o vendido por militares ucranianos corruptos, pero a partir de ahora el lanzador ya está en Rusia.

Si el HIMARS está en condiciones de uso, una pérdida de este tipo podría ser bastante sensible para los Estados Unidos. El estudio del equipo por parte de nuestros científicos especializados en armamento podría no sólo aplicar la tecnología estadounidense a sus desarrollos, sino también permitirles desarrollar formas de contrarrestarlos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico convoca al embajador ruso por la muerte del mercenario británico Paul Ury en el cautiverio de la DNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mapachën (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En una recepción en la Embajada de Francia con motivo del aniversario de la toma de la Bastilla.
> Robespierre no lo habría aprobado.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ha amanecido en Cuzco?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## España1 (15 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me tenéis que explicar un día eso de la agenda globalista, el satanismo y toda esa mierda, que no lo pillo y escuchar las charlas del puto gordo (César Vidal) me da perezaca; por cierto me flipa que hayáis metido en el lote de la agendita de marras lo del feminismo, me parece que soys unos calzonazos de padre y muy señor mio, menudos personajazos seis payos.



no merece la pena explicarle nada, no lo entendería


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> De donde sacas lo de gobierno ilegal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre la película empezó con la victoria de zelensky? y el pucherazo del maidán no existió no¿? ni los quemados vivos en odesa tampoco? ni la entrada a sangre y fuego reprimiendo a la gente en mariupol, en jarkov o en slaviansk fue un invento verdad?
idos a tomar por culo ya hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Vas mas perdido que una langosta en un garaje con los sucesos actuales, como para ponerte a argumentar sobre los sucesos de hace 80 años que ninguno de los dos hemos vivido y sobre los cuales llevamos toda la vida tragando relatos de una sola de las partes.
> 
> Llevar toda la vida tragandose el relato de una parte respecto a la otra, es lo que se llama lavado de cerebro y es caracteristico de los estados totalitarios.
> 
> No sientes odio contra Rusia pero segun tu "los rusos son unos hijos de la gran puta"... pues muy imparcial no se te ve.



Tu si que estás perdido macho. Te ciega tu admiración a Rusia y no eres imparcial. Menos mal que Franco ganó la Guerra Civil, probablemente si hubiera sido el otro bando no estarías escribiendo. 

Lo que te copio más abajo lo conozco de primerísima mano por personas de mi familia que lo sufrieron, Descansen en Paz.


En los territorios ocupados y anexados por la URSS, los ciudadanos de la República de Polonia, tanto polacos como ciudadanos polacos de otras nacionalidades, fueron objeto de una* brutal represión* por parte del aparato estalinista de violencia en la URSS, encaminada al derrumbe de la moral social y la destrucción . en el capullo de la naciente conspiración. El objetivo a largo plazo de la política de la URSS era la despolonización de las fronteras orientales y la sovietización de la población de los territorios polacos adjuntos a la URSS.

*Deportaciones 1939-1941*

La ocupación de casi la mitad del territorio de la Segunda República Polaca por parte de la URSS en cooperación con el Tercer Reich resultó en la aplicación del principio de responsabilidad colectiva a todas las naciones que habitan estas áreas. Los primeros ciudadanos polacos, casi 55.000 refugiados del centro y oeste de Polonia, fueron desplazados ya en octubre de 1939. Fueron reasentados en las provincias orientales de la República Socialista Soviética de Bielorrusia y Ucrania como parte del llamado descargando pueblos fronterizos. En diciembre de 1939, las autoridades soviéticas tomaron la decisión final de proceder con la remoción de un elemento políticamente incierto de las áreas ocupadas. El 5 de diciembre de 1939 , el RKL de la URSS adoptó la resolución No. 1001-558 ss sobre el desplazamiento de los colonos y el servicio forestal del oeste. Óblast de la RSS de Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Unos días después, las directivas de L. Beria impusieron a los futuros jefes de operaciones L. Canawa (Comité Popular de Asuntos Internos de la BSSR) e I. Serov(Comité del Pueblo. Asuntos Internos. URSS) Obligación de realizar listas especiales de familias sujetas a deportación.

*Arrestos 1939-1941*

El instrumento básico de la política soviética hacia las naciones subyugadas fueron los *arrestos masivos de grupos de personas realizados en nombre de la convicción de la responsabilidad colectiva de una sociedad particular.* En los años 1939-1941, 110.000 personas fueron detenidas en las zonas orientales de la Segunda República de Polonia . La suerte de los detenidos fue diferente. Unas 40.000 personas fueron enviadas a campos de trabajo en Vorkuta . Un grupo de detenidos en prisiones de Bielorrusia y Ucrania fueron asesinados en la primavera de 1940 en Bykivnia , cerca de Kiev , y en Kuropaty, cerca de Minsk .(un total de 7305 personas). Alrededor de 10.000 prisioneros fueron asesinados durante la evacuación de prisiones frente al ejército alemán entrante en el verano de 1941. Se desconoce el destino de muchos presos.

*Persecución de la Iglesia*

Los comunistas soviéticos vieron en la Iglesia católica el pilar de la identidad polaca, lo que, junto con los planes de introducir el ateísmo de Estado derivado de la ideología comunista, hizo que la Iglesia no escapara a la persecución [9] . La zona de ocupación soviética cubría 6 diócesis católicas romanas polacas: Vilnius, Przemyśl, Pinsk, Lviv, Łomża y Łuck [10] . El 11 de octubre de 1939, la NKVD emitió directrices para sus oficiales sobre la lucha contra la Iglesia. Según ellos, los sacerdotes diocesanos fueron sometidos a vigilancia, se crearon archivos personales para ellos, i.a. red de informadores sobre sacerdotes de miembros de la iglesia, organistas, personas activas en las parroquias [11]. La información también fue utilizada por el pueblo judío pobre, que era hostil a la Iglesia católica [12] .


*Otras formas de represión*

El régimen soviético también utilizó otras formas de represión para destruir la cara polaca de las fronteras orientales . Unos 150.000 polacos fueron reclutados en el Ejército Rojo . Los polacos reclutados en el ejército de la URSS murieron en 1940 en Finlandia y en los primeros meses de la guerra soviético-alemana. Unas 100.000 personas fueron reclutadas en batallones especiales de construcción llamados garbats.



*Resumen*

En total, durante los 15 meses de ocupación soviética, según cálculos, 330.000 personas se trasladaron al Este. por 1 millón 80 mil [16] a 1,5 millones [5] . A estas primeras cifras habría que añadir los presos en las cárceles, condenados y enviados a campos de trabajos forzados, los prisioneros de guerra, los jóvenes reclutados en el Ejército Rojo y los "garbatalions" (grupos de construcción) y todos los deportados más o menos a la fuerza para trabajar en la Unión Soviética. fábricas y minas. En total, obtendremos un número aproximado de unos 475.000 ciudadanos de la Segunda República Polaca, que en el período de septiembre de 1939 a junio de 1941 cayeron en los engranajes del sistema terrorista soviético. Hasta que se firmó el acuerdo Sikorski-Majski y las autoridades soviéticas emitieron una amnistía en agosto de 1941contra ciudadanos polacos exiliados, más de 58.000 entre los encarcelados en campos, fuerzas especiales, minas y en el exilio libre, murieron de hambre, frío, enfermedades y agotamiento causado por el trabajo manual sobrehumano y siendo empujados a los márgenes de la sociedad soviética [17] .



*Masacres en las prisiones de la NKVD en 1941*

_Artículo principal: Masacres en las prisiones de la NKVD, 1941 ._
Después de la agresión del Tercer Reich contra la URSS , el 22 de junio de 1941, los oficiales de la NKVD cometieron crímenes masivos contra los presos políticos en las cárceles de los territorios de Polonia , Lituania , Letonia y Estonia ocupados por la URSS , así como en las territorios de la URSS antes de 1939 ( Minsk , Orzeł , Vinnitsa ) y en las rutas de evacuación de prisiones .

El 22 de junio de 1941, el Politburó del Partido Comunista (bolcheviques) de Bielorrusia adoptó una resolución que obligaba a la NKVD de la BSSR a ejecutar las sentencias de muerte impuestas a los presos en las cárceles de los oblasts occidentales de Bielorrusia.

Dos días después, el jefe de la NKVD, Lavrenty Beria , ordenó la ejecución de todos los presos investigados y condenados por "actividades contrarrevolucionarias", "sabotaje económico", "desvío" y "actividades antisoviéticas". Esto desencadenó una avalancha de crímenes contra los presos. Según datos soviéticos del 10 de junio de 1941, es decir, casi en vísperas de la agresión alemana, había unas 40.000 prisiones en las zonas fronterizas. prisioneros, incluyendo:


en las prisiones, las llamadas Ucrania occidental, aproximadamente 21 mil prisioneros,
en las prisiones, las llamadas Bielorrusia occidental, aproximadamente 16,5 mil,
el resto aprox 2,5 mil. los presos estaban en prisiones en la región de Vilnius.
En total, unas 35 mil personas fueron asesinadas. encarcelado. Las masacres más grandes tuvieron lugar en Lviv , donde fueron asesinadas de 3,5 a 7 mil personas. presos [18] [19] . En Lutsk , alrededor de 2.000 cayeron víctimas de la masacre. prisioneros, en Vilnius alrededor de 2 mil, en Złoczów alrededor de 700, Dubno alrededor de 1000, Prawieniszki 500 prisioneros, también en Drohobycz , Borysław [20] , en Czortków , Berezwecz , Sambor , Oleszyce [21] , Nadwórna [22] , Brzeżany[23] . En una semana, en junio de 1941, la NKVD asesinó al menos a 14.700 prisioneros en las cárceles y más de 20.000 fueron asesinados en las rutas de evacuación.



*Represiones en 1944-1946*


En los años 1944-1946, es decir, después de que el ejército soviético se hiciera cargo de los territorios polacos, el aparato de represión organizado allí continuó la política de 1939-1941. Los arrestos, internamientos y deportaciones de la población polaca se realizaron como parte de la guerra civil real entre la clandestinidad independentista polaca y las fuerzas políticas establecidas por Stalin en la Polonia posterior a Yalta. Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades soviéticas llevaron a cabo la despolonización final de las Tierras Fronterizas Orientales , que comenzó tras la captura de Vilnius y Lviv por parte del ejército soviético en julio de 1944.

En general, se estima que en los territorios orientales de la Segunda República Polaca incorporada a la URSSDe 40.000 a 50.000 personas fueron arrestadas, internadas y deportadas.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tu si que estás perdido macho. Te ciega tu admiración a Rusia y no eres imparcial. Menos mal que Franco ganó la Guerra Civil, probablemente si hubiera sido el otro bando no estarías escribiendo.
> 
> Lo que te copio más abajo lo conozco de primerísima mano por personas de mi familia que lo sufrieron, Descansen en Paz.
> 
> ...



La Polonia etnica era solo el territorio del Gran Ducado de Varsovia, el resto eran terrenos poblados por rusos y ucranianos, antiguos oblast del imperio ruso, por eso Józef Piłsudski declaro que deberian extender su frontera mas alla de sus límites etnicos como forma defensiva, despues del fracaso de la batalla de Varsovia, generosamente apoyados por Francia, consiguieron el objetivo, no sin coste, se trataba de "polonizar" esos "territorios bárbaros" , a tal efecto, funcionarios y policias polacos se dedicaron a reprimir toda forma de expresión eslava. La hostia vino cuando los fascista polacos se fiaron de la Entente, que les prometió una ofensiva general sobre Alemania si esta los atacaba, al final, salvo robar una bicis, quesó en nada, los meapilas con el culo al aire y la URSS recuperó sus oblast perdidos. El resto, caca de vaca.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Si realmente es cierto, es una bendición para Rusia
> Si 3 coroneles son tan estúpidos para estad juntos al alcance de las armas ucranianas el tiempo suficiente para ser localizados, merecen morir por el bien de sus hombres
> Si no son capaces de descentralizar sus puestos de mando y dispersarlos, creando señuelos que atraigan el fuego, seguro que sus sucesores si lo hacen
> Lo mejor de la guerra es la selección natural
> ...



Pues de hecho la ideologia del evolocuento va por ahi. Si colonizamos, esclavizamos, destruimos otras civilizaciones, no es culpa nuestra, es que no han sabido adaptarse.

Asi aceptamos con resignacion y nunca sin un poco de penilla, las atrocidades que cometen nuestros amos mediante nuestros esfuerzos.

La propaganda ejercida por el imperio de las mentiras es la clave de todo, lo demas, son solo anecdotas.


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jul 2022)

De intel slava z.

⚡El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro dijo que tienen escenarios de "emergencia militar" para proteger a 150.000 húngaros en la Transcarpacia ucraniana, pero a las autoridades les gustaría evitar tales escenarios.

t.me/intelslava/331

Version de sputnik

Hungría está lista para "proteger a sus ciudadanos" en la Transcarpacia ucraniana.

Para salvar a 150 mil húngaros en el oeste de Ucrania, las autoridades tienen escenarios de una "emergencia militar", dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del país.

Sin embargo, a Budapest le gustaría evitar su implementación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*Corea del Sur comienza a aceptar tarjetas Mir*



Las tarjetas del sistema de pago ruso "Mir" para el pago de compras comenzaron a aceptarse en Corea del Sur. Esto se afirma el 15 de julio en el sitio web oficial del sistema de pago.

https://iz.ru/1354353/mariia-kolobova-natalia-ilina/mirovoe-vremia-rossiiane-oformili-rekordnoe-za-10-let-chislo-bankovskikh-kart
“Actualmente, en Corea del Sur, se pueden pagar las compras en algunos dispositivos del sistema de pago BC Card”, cita el soporte técnico del sistema de pago Interfax .

También aclararon que aún no sería posible retirar efectivo de la tarjeta Mir en Corea del Sur.

La empresa adquirente BC Card es la empresa de procesamiento de pagos más grande de Corea del Sur con más de 3 millones de comerciantes. Su cooperación con el Sistema Nacional de Tarjetas de Pago (NSPK) comenzó en 2020. En diciembre de 2020 se realizaron las primeras operaciones de prueba.


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico convoca al embajador ruso por la muerte del mercenario británico Paul Ury en el cautiverio de la DNR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no decían que iban a entrar en la guerra directamente y sin ambajes? Ahora se reduce la reacción a convocar al embajador ruso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*Polonia recibirá 116 "Abrams" usados a cambio de ayuda a Ucrania*


Las fuerzas armadas polacas recibirán 116 tanques estadounidenses Abrams usados a principios del próximo año para reemplazar el P-91 Twardy (T-72 soviético modificado) entregado a Ucrania. Así lo anunció el jefe del departamento de defensa de Polonia, Mariusz Blashak 

Según el ministro, ya se han alcanzado los acuerdos pertinentes con la Casa Blanca.

Estos tanques se sumarán a los 250 nuevos vehículos blindados que Varsovia compró en abril de este año. En mayo, los polacos entregaron 232 tanques T-72M1, muchos MANPADS, MLRS y cañones autopropulsados para ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según el recurso del Grupo de Visegrad, Polonia ocupó el segundo lugar después de Estados Unidos en términos de asistencia militar a Ucrania.

Mientras tanto, Estados Unidos decidió aumentar el presupuesto militar a 850.300 millones de dólares, lo que se debe sobre todo a los acontecimientos de Ucrania. Esta cantidad es varios miles de millones más de lo que solicitó Joseph Biden. El Wall Street Journal escribe sobre ello.

Al mismo tiempo, la Unión Europea, atenazada por una crisis energética, experimenta escasez de fondos para ayudar a Ucrania. El día anterior, la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, prometió a Kyiv apoyo financiero por un monto de 9 mil millones de euros, pero logró recaudar solo mil millones como "préstamos de emergencia".


----------



## carlosito (15 Jul 2022)

Si bien se observa una especie de pausa en la intensidad de combates, eso no quiere decir que se haya detenido los bombardeos. Sieversk está cada vez más amenazada dónde se ha retirado parte del personal militar Ucraniano. está posición con su ocupación es la que permite cortar una ruta hacia el sur (aunque quizás hostigada) y rodear a Bakhmut hacia el norte que tiene la dificultad de estar en un terreno en descenso que obstaculiza la defensa aunque no la hace del todo fácil para las tropas rusas.

No quiero dedicarme solo a los HIMARS tanto, es cierto que son preocupantes pero aún se pueden tomar medidas siendo que apenas son unos 12. Por otra parte ya se están logrando resultados en operaciones de contrabatería habiendo destruido varios sistemas que bombardean Donetsk y otras localidades.

El resto del mes se tratara de romper está línea defensiva. Pienso que Slavyansk y Kramatorsk irán más allá de agosto. Ojalá así no sea.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

Si pones en contexto mi post anterior con los sucesos que están ocurriendo ahora, te daras cuenta de varias cosas:


Los rusos no son unos angelitos. Ni ayer ni hoy.
Los rusos de ayer no son los rusos de hoy.
Todas las naciones limítrofes con Rusia tienen un miedo que les cala hasta los huesos. Saben lo que es una ocupación rusa.
Una ocupación rusa hoy, no tiene que ser igual que una ocupación rusa en los años 50, 60, 70 y 80. Putin tiene razón
Cuéntale el punto 4 a un polaco, lituano, letón, estonio, rumano, búlgaro, checo, eslovaco o a un berlinés de más de 50 años (quedan unos cuantos) y te dirá ¨mira, español, tu NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA de cómo se portan los rusos en ls países que ocupan¨
Rusia se ha ganado en el siglo XX, que nadie se fíe de ella en el XXI
la OTAN se ha ganado en el siglo XX, que nadie se fíe de ella en el XXI

Ahora viene el forero Willbend y me dice que Rusia son los buenos y que sus intenciones son limpias. Vale, aceptamos la langosta del garage de Willbend como animal de compañia. ¿Cómo le explicas eso a los ciudadanos de los países del Pacto de Varsovia?

Nosotros sabemos que es la OTAN quien mueve los hilos del conflicto desde las prmeras primaveras ucranianas de 2004, pero explícale a lso ciudadanos de esos países, que han sufrido bajo la bota soviética décadas, que los enemigos de sus enemigos no son sus amigos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Ya sabemos hasta cuando va a durar la guerra....como mínimo.



Hoy, 16:31

Todas las sanciones antirrusas existentes pueden extenderse hasta finales de enero de 2023 - CE


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tu si que estás perdido macho. Te ciega tu admiración a Rusia y no eres imparcial. Menos mal que Franco ganó la Guerra Civil, probablemente si hubiera sido el otro bando no estarías escribiendo.
> 
> Lo que te copio más abajo lo conozco de primerísima mano por personas de mi familia que lo sufrieron, Descansen en Paz.
> 
> ...



No se que t'empatolles ahora conmigo, si tu argumentacion es completamente coherente, no digo nada en contra.

Para ti los rusos son unos hijos de la gran puta y vienes aqui a contarnos que asesinan a niños que pasean con sus madres.

Coño, coherente. A partir de aqui, puedes estar posteando indefinidamente relatos sobre la maldad rusa, te la has estado tragando toda tu vida, no terminariamos nunca, hay hasta documentales sobre ello.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

En Europa pasan cositas chulas y no nos enteramos









Polizei Hamburg: Streik der Hafenarbeiter eskaliert – zehn Verletzte


Als die Stimmung bei der Hafenarbeiter-Demo in der Hamburger Innenstadt kippte und Flaschen flogen, setzte die Polizei Pfefferspray ein.




www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Serbia elige a los presidentes en elecciones libres, no en plazas, y los seguidores de Bandera no van a "reeducar" a Serbia y a su presidente Aleksandar Vučić" - Ministro del Interior serbio

Aleksandar Vulin comentó las groseras declaraciones del diputado ucraniano Oleksiy Honcharenko, que prometió "reeducar a los serbios









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

La alarma antiaérea está sonando en muchas zonas de Ucrania.

También se informa de una explosión en Kryvyi Rih. Se está aclarando la información.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*los niveles de almacenamiento de gas en Alemania están cayendo*

Estado: 12:12 p. m.

............... Mientras tanto, después de que se bloqueara el gasoducto Nord Stream 1, las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas alemanas no se llenaron más. Sigue los desarrollos y otras noticias en nuestro programa WELT en vivo









WELT live +++ Russland startet wieder Angriffe im Donbass - Video - WELT


Die russischen Streitkräfte verstärken die Angriffe im Osten der Ukraine wieder. Außerdem: Die Ukraine hat nach Angaben von Verteidigungsminister Resnikow ein neues Raketenwerfersystem erhalten. Verfolgen Sie die Entwicklungen und weitere Nachrichten in unserem WELT-Liveprogramm.




www.welt.de


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Según algún periódico serio alemán los consumidores están comprando calefactores eléctricos en previsión de cortes de gas para este invierno.

Como siempre en burbuja nos adelantamos a los acontecimientos, ya ocurrió con mascarillas y otros.

Avisados estáis


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *los niveles de almacenamiento de gas en Alemania están cayendo*
> 
> Estado: 12:12 p. m.
> 
> ...



estos no llegan a septiembre


----------



## cobasy (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si pones en contexto mi post anterior con los sucesos que están ocurriendo ahora, te daras cuenta de varias cosas:
> 
> 
> Los rusos no son unos angelitos. Ni ayer ni hoy.
> ...



Si estaban mucho mejor con Bandera y Hitler, pregunta también a ver qué tal...con los que inyectaban tinta azul en los ojos de los niños para que pareciesen más arios...

Bandera,Héroe Nacional del panfleto de pseudo estado nacional ese manejado desde Langley y algún otro sitio poco recomendable. 
Lo cual declaran abiertamente (Nuland dixit) que les costó 5000 millones dar el golpe de mano de 2014...


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Hostias, me parece a mi o desde haces unas semanas la publicidad en youtube se ha incrementado por encima del 100%?

A lo mejor es por no estar loginado... pero a lo que iba, aparece a menudo propaganda de onejetas que en 4 segundos ya nos cuentan que "hay un tremendo hambre en el tercer mundo por culpa de la sequia debida al cambio climatico y por el aumento de precios que sufren por culpa de la guerra de Ucrania"... me ha extrañado que no dieran ninguna culpa al timovirus de marras tambien, no se... al segundo 4 se habilita el boton de "ignorar"  y le doy y no se que mas mierdas cuentan.

Las onejetas hacen mas propaganda para el NWO que para conseguir afiliados. Otra evidencia sobre quien les subvenciona.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Austria:

*Las capacidades de transporte aún no aseguran el suministro de gas en invierno*
Al comprar los derechos de transmisión, OMV ha sentado las bases para traer gas no ruso a Austria. Aún así, no puedes recostarte

Gunther Strobl
15 de julio de 2022 a las 12:24 p. m


Reducir la dependencia del gas de Rusia y prepararse para el hecho de que ya no vendrá más gas de Rusia porque Putin está cortando el suministro de gas: ese es el principio rector que impulsa a los responsables de la toma de decisiones en toda Europa. Si bien países como Alemania han logrado aprovechar fuentes alternativas de gas y reducir la participación del gas ruso en el consumo total, la dependencia de Austria del gas de Siberia incluso ha aumentado recientemente. El mayor importador de gas de Austria, OMV, de propiedad parcialmente estatal, ahora ha asegurado capacidades de gasoductos en la dirección norte-sur. Esto tiene por objeto tener en cuenta el hecho de que las entregas en dirección este-oeste desde los yacimientos de gas de este lado de los Urales hacia Europa central y occidental son cada vez más inciertas. 

*regunta:* La OMV habla de 40 teravatios hora (TWh) de gas, es decir 40 mil millones de kilovatios hora (kWh), para los cuales se adquirieron capacidades de transporte. ¿Qué significa eso? 


*Respuesta:* La red de gas en Europa es comparable a la red ferroviaria. Si un tren quiere viajar en él, la compañía, ya sea ÖBB, Voest o lo que sea, tiene que asegurar una ruta para que el tren pueda estar en camino en un día determinado a una hora determinada. Los trenes están conectados a rieles, el gas está conectado a tuberías. Como resultado, las capacidades de las tuberías deben reservarse para poder enrutar el gas de A a B.

*Pregunta:* ¿Existe el gas por el que quiere pasar OMV o hay que encontrarlo primero?

*Respuesta:* en parte, en parte. OMV ha estado produciendo gas frente a las costas de Noruega, en el Mar del Norte, durante unos 15 años. Se trata de 28 TWh por año. Por lo tanto, este gas podría entregarse a Austria a partir del 1 de octubre. Desde el 1 de octubre porque la capacidad de transporte fue subastada por exactamente un año a partir de este momento. OMV no dice qué tan altos fueron los costos. Primero se deben adquirir otras cantidades de gas.

*Pregunta:* ¿Por qué la OMV subastó 40 TWh de capacidad de línea, ni más ni menos?

*Respuesta:* Porque OMV tiene contratos de suministro para clientes en Austria por este monto. 40 TWh corresponden a alrededor del 45 por ciento del consumo anual de gas de Austria, y la cuota de mercado de OMV en Austria es del 45 por ciento.

*Pregunta:* ¿Y quién aporta el otro 55 por ciento?

*Respuesta:* Estos son comerciantes de gas austriacos más pequeños o grandes jugadores internacionales como Uniper de Alemania.


*Pregunta:* OMV tiene contratos a largo plazo con Rusia que duran hasta 2040 y hasta ahora han representado la columna vertebral del suministro de gas en Austria. ¿Qué tal estos?

*Respuesta:* La guerra de agresión rusa contra Ucrania ha cambiado radicalmente la situación. En las últimas semanas, Rusia ha entregado un 70 por ciento menos de gas a Austria a través de varias rutas de lo acordado contractualmente. Siempre hay fluctuaciones, las entregas reducidas durante un período de tiempo tan largo tienden a no serlo.

*Pregunta:* ¿Por qué la restricción ahora?

*Respuesta:* Por un lado, menos gas llega a Austria a través de Ucrania, por otro lado, la ruta a través del Mar Báltico se restringió recientemente, supuestamente debido a una estación compresora rota. El gasoducto Nord Stream 1 ha estado completamente cerrado por trabajos de mantenimiento desde el comienzo de la semana. Si el gas volverá a fluir al final de la próxima semana después de que se complete el trabajo y en qué medida está completamente abierto.

*Pregunta:* Visto así, ¿son un respaldo importante las capacidades de línea que ahora tiene asegurada la OMV en el sentido norte-sur?

*Respuesta:* Son el requisito previo para que los volúmenes de gas alternativo puedan llegar a Austria, en caso de que Rusia deje de entregar por cualquier motivo.

*Pregunta:* OMV tiene su propio gas en Noruega, que hasta ahora se ha vendido principalmente a clientes en Alemania. ¿Se entregará todo este gas a Austria en el futuro?

*Respuesta:* OMV no está obligado por contrato a hacer esto, pero lo hará para al menos abastecer a sus propios clientes en Austria si no llega más gas de Rusia a la estación de transferencia de Baumgarten. Sin embargo, parte de este gas probablemente aún tendrá que usarse para servir a los clientes en Alemania si OMV no quiere incumplir su contrato. En Alemania, OMV tiene grandes clientes industriales bajo contrato y una cuota de mercado de alrededor del seis por ciento.


*Pregunta:* OMV ha comprado una participación en LNG Terminal Gate en Rotterdam y también en el gasoducto hacia y desde Italia. ¿Qué significa eso?

*Respuesta:* En Róterdam, OMV está comprando actualmente el equivalente a 14 TWh de gas natural licuado (GNL) de Qatar. La base para esto es un contrato de 2017, que fue firmado por el ex director ejecutivo Rainer Seele. En el futuro, al menos en teoría, este gas también podría llegar a Austria. En teoría, el gas también se puede llevar a Austria desde las terminales de GNL en Italia a través del TAG (Trans Austria Gas Pipeline) a partir de otoño. Sin embargo, todavía no hay un solo contrato de suministro.

*Pregunta:* Las tropas de Putin invadieron Ucrania el 24 de febrero, la vulnerabilidad de Europa y de Austria en particular frente al gas es evidente desde hace casi cinco meses. ¿Por qué OMV solo ahora ha asegurado las capacidades de línea?

*Respuesta:* La subasta anual siempre tiene lugar a principios de julio. Antes de eso, las capacidades de transporte podrían haberse reservado por períodos más cortos: un día, una semana, un mes. Uno solo puede especular sobre por qué esto no sucedió. Probablemente no querían molestar a Rusia. Ha habido excelentes conexiones desde Viena durante décadas. Después de todo, Austria fue el primer país de Europa occidental con el que Moscú firmó un contrato de suministro de gas en 1968. En general, se esperaba que Rusia continuara entregando gas de manera confiable, como lo ha hecho en todos los años, contra viento y marea. Debido a las restricciones de entrega, que ahora también afectan a Austria, aparentemente se ha filtrado que debe buscar activamente fuentes alternativas de suministro. Y recientemente también ha habido la promesa de ayuda financiera.


*Pregunta:* ¿Cómo es la ayuda?

*Respuesta:* Sobre la base de la Ley de diversificación del gas, que se aprobó recientemente, se pondrán a disposición 100 millones de euros de fondos presupuestarios este año y en los años siguientes hasta 2025 a más tardar, con los cuales los costos adicionales de transporte no ruso el gas hasta los puntos de transferencia en Oberkappl (Alta Austria) y Arnoldstein (Carintia) están cubiertos. Por supuesto, esto solo se aplica a las cantidades que realmente llegan a Austria.

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué tan caro será el gas que llega a Austria a través de estas nuevas rutas?

*Respuesta:* Se cobrará a precio de mercado y seguramente no será más barato que antes, al contrario. El gas producido en Noruega era y es considerablemente más caro que el gas procedente de Rusia. Esto se debe a los costos de producción significativamente más altos. El GNL también es más caro. Si se detienen las entregas desde Rusia, se puede esperar otro aumento de precios.



(Pregunta y respuesta: Günther Strobl, 14 de julio de 2022)


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

Una empresa alemana pide limitar el precio de la energía para evitar malestar social.
*
"Debemos ayudar a los hogares medios y establecer un límite máximo para los costes de la energía",
dijo Roland Warner, advirtiendo que las facturas anuales de 1.500 euros podrían subir a 4.700 euros 
en octubre. "Si se produce un malestar social, el Estado no podrá hacer frente".*

FUENTE:








German firm calls for energy price cap to avoid social unrest


Household energy costs could triple in Germany as Russian gas supplies dwindle, officials in the sector said, and one company representative raised the possibility of social unrest unless there was a cap on prices.




www.reuters.com





Dos preguntas:
El precio de la energía a 4.700 euros en octubre, ¿a qué precio llegará en diciembre
cuando toda la UE compita por un recurso cada vez más escaso?

¿Aumenta el malestar social a la par que los precios de la energía
o muestra una curva de crecimiento exponencial?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una empresa alemana pide limitar el precio de la energía para evitar malestar social.
> 
> *"Debemos ayudar a los hogares medios y establecer un límite máximo para los costes de la energía",
> dijo Roland Warner, advirtiendo que las facturas anuales de 1.500 euros podrían subir a 4.700 euros
> ...



Esos precios van a ser realidad, creo que ya comenté que a un amigo su suministradora ya le ha enviado por carta que si su consumo es el mismo el año que viene su factura pasará de 600 euros a 2.200 ( en breve edito y pongo pantallazo)


----------



## perrasno (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Hostias, me parece a mi o desde haces unas semanas la publicidad en youtube se ha incrementado por encima del 100%?
> 
> A lo mejor es por no estar loginado... pero a lo que iba, aparece a menudo propaganda de onejetas que en 4 segundos ya nos cuentan que "hay un tremendo hambre en el tercer mundo por culpa de la sequia debida al cambio climatico y por el aumento de precios que sufren por culpa de la guerra de Ucrania"... me ha extrañado que no dieran ninguna culpa al timovirus de marras tambien, no se... al segundo 4 se habilita el boton de "ignorar"  y le doy y no se que mas mierdas cuentan.
> 
> Las onejetas hacen mas propaganda para el NWO que para conseguir afiliados. Otra evidencia sobre quien les subvenciona.



Si acaso no quieres ver anuncios en youtube ponte ublock origin, o Adblock Plus para el móvil.


----------



## kelden (15 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Aunque no entro aqui, Trato de comprender a follaputines y neutrales, y me permito hacerte una pregunta, simplemente por curiosidad, ¿en qué tienen razón los rusos?



En lo mismo que tenían razón los yankis en Cuba en 1962: en no querer al enemigo en la puerta de casa.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si pones en contexto mi post anterior con los sucesos que están ocurriendo ahora, te daras cuenta de varias cosas:
> 
> 
> Los rusos no son unos angelitos. Ni ayer ni hoy.
> ...



En Bulgaria la mitad de la población es prorrusa. Debe su existencia a Rusia, que expulsó a los turcos del país.
En Rumanía hay un histórico resquemor por la pérdida de Besarabia y el norte de Bucovina, territorios rumanos que forman parte hoy día de Ucrania y Moldavia, no Rusia. Pero ni en broma existe el delirio rusofobo de Polonia y los bálticos. 
Muchos más polacos fueron asesinados por Bandera que en Katyn.... Pero 30 años de intensa propaganda es lo que tiene.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Las personas que desacrediten a las autoridades rusas en la región de Zaporizhzhya serán expulsadas de la región.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

El que se mete con el Monje, se seca:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

A veces darse un Tour de Prensa por EU o el mundo te advierte de que algo se viene.

Alemania ( periódico de eslovaquia ):

"...........

Por lo tanto, se iniciaron estrictas medidas de austeridad en todo el país. "La situación es más que dramática", cita el Financial Times a Axel Gedaschko, director de la Federación de Empresas Alemanas de Vivienda. A él se unió Helmut Dedy, presidente de la Asociación Alemana de Pueblos y Ciudades, quien declaró que la sociedad debe comenzar de inmediato a ahorrar y reducir el consumo, de lo contrario, los apartamentos fríos los esperan en invierno.

Mientras tanto, Berlín ha apagado el termostato de las piscinas públicas. Los propietarios de departamentos planean reducir la temperatura de la calefacción central de gas de sus inquilinos a 17 grados entre las 11 p. m. y las 6 a. m. La asociación de viviendas de la ciudad sajona de Dippoldiswalde, cerca de la frontera con la República Checa, ya asigna agua caliente a los inquilinos y solo pueden usarla entre las 4:00 a. m. y las 11:00 a. m. a 1:00 p. m.

Deberían seguir otras medidas de emergencia: se propone apagar los semáforos por la noche, cerrar el agua caliente en los edificios municipales, museos y polideportivos, ajustar el aire acondicionado y dejar de iluminar los edificios históricos.

Las empresas ya están reaccionando y muchas empresas han ideado planes de crisis. Carsten Knobel, jefe del fabricante de productos químicos de consumo Henkel, dijo a los medios que aquellos empleados cuya clasificación laboral lo permita pueden volver a trabajar desde casa, como durante la pandemia de COVID-19.


VCI, el grupo comercial que representa a la industria química alemana que depende en gran medida del gas, se está preparando para el "peor escenario".

Mientras tanto, el gigante químico BASF ha aumentado la probabilidad de licencias forzosas similares a las de una pandemia en 2020."









Teplá voda na prídel, nútené dovolenky. Nemecku chýba plyn, zavádza plošné šetrenie


Krajina stmieva pouličné osvetlenie a zatvára bazény. Energokríza sa šíri z priemyslu do kancelárií, centier voľného času aj domácností.




ekonomika.pravda.sk


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Jul 2022)

Acojonante lo de orban, pero eso si ,ninguno se atreve a mandar a tomar por culo a la UE, quizás las élites estén muy a gusto dentro de ella.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Ucrania tiene "prisa por cerrar cuanto antes" un acuerdo con Rusia, Turquía y la ONU para exportar grano a través de sus puertos del Mar Negro

Así lo informó la agencia de noticias alemana Reuters, citando a un alto funcionario ucraniano.
"Realmente lo esperamos. Nos apresuramos todo lo que podemos", declaró.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Pero las sanciones contra Rusia no surten efecto.. 

Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Si acaso no quieres ver anuncios en youtube ponte ublock origin, o Adblock Plus para el móvil.



Gracias, tengo que probar alguna mierda de esas algun dia. Es mas en el pc, en el movil no veo videos, pero debe ser la misma cosa.

No me parece mal sufrir la publicidad en los videos que ponga el autor y de los cuales se pueda beneficiar, pero da la impresion que este incremente de publicidad, no se va a beneficiar el autor.


----------



## perrasno (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Gracias, tengo que probar alguna mierda de esas algun dia. Es mas en el pc, en el movil no veo videos, pero debe ser la misma cosa.
> 
> No me parece mal sufrir la publicidad en los videos que ponga el autor y de los cuales se pueda beneficiar, pero da la impresion que este incremente de publicidad, no se va a beneficiar el autor.



Siempre se puede darle al pause del bloqueador de anuncios cuando te interese.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Se acaban de lanzar ataques con misiles en la región de Odessa









Военный Осведомитель


Осведомлён - значит вооружён. По вопросам сотрудничества/рекламы - @dontig




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones contra Rusia no surten efecto..
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



Menudo hijo de puta estas hecho, Rusia paga, los que no pagan son los bancos españoles ejecutando vuestras putas sanciones. A ver, escoria, esto es algo personal, espero que el KGB te tenga en su punto de mira.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

España y el gas ruso.... 

España y el gas ruso


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tu si que estás perdido macho. Te ciega tu admiración a Rusia y no eres imparcial. Menos mal que Franco ganó la Guerra Civil, probablemente si hubiera sido el otro bando no estarías escribiendo.
> 
> Lo que te copio más abajo lo conozco de primerísima mano por personas de mi familia que lo sufrieron, Descansen en Paz.
> 
> ...



Y por cierto, para ti que odias Rusia... Welcome to Russia suka!


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

*Primeros datos de los militares muertos en el ataque con misiles a la casa de los oficiales de Vinnitsa*

El bloguero Shariy dijo que los oficiales de las AFU se habrían desplazado ocho horas antes del ataque. Pero en las necrológicas de los medios de comunicación ucranianos se puede rastrear quién era el objetivo del ataque con misiles. Por ejemplo, Konstantin Puzyrenko, a juzgar por su uniforme, era un representante de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, que aparentemente participó en la reunión sobre la entrega de aviones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

*El expresidente moldavo Dodon predijo una crisis política en el país*


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Y por cierto, para ti que odias Rusia... Welcome to Russia suka!



Puto asco de natashas de mierda


----------



## Bulldozerbass (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Y por cierto, para ti que odias Rusia... Welcome to Russia suka!



Qué pesado, que yo no odio a Rusia. Lo qu me parece ridículo es cómo idealizáis una nación que no conocéis.

Bueno, creo que lo más sano es reactivar el ignore y seguir leyendo a los foreros interesantaes. 


No me esperaba tener que ignorar a foreros que apoyan la liberación y desnazificación de Ucrania, pero así es la vida.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

Lo mismo ya lo habeis puesto es dificil seguir el ritmo



En breve , tendran los lanzacohetes.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta estas hecho, Rusia paga, los que no pagan son los bancos españoles ejecutando vuestras putas sanciones. A ver, escoria, esto es algo personal, espero que el KGB te tenga en su punto de mira.



A mi el KGB y un mierda como tú me vais a chupar el nabo.....chinito de MIELDA......por cierto tú si que eres un GRANHIJODELAGRANPUTA..rata china.


----------



## ZARGON (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si pones en contexto mi post anterior con los sucesos que están ocurriendo ahora, te daras cuenta de varias cosas:
> 
> 
> Los rusos no son unos angelitos. Ni ayer ni hoy.
> ...



Entonces una prueba mas de cuan imbeciles son en Europa del Este. Si tienen un vecino tan... tan ...pero tan malo, mejor no le toquen los huevos...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Qué pesado, que yo no odio a Rusia. Lo qu me parece ridículo es cómo idealizáis una nación que no conocéis.
> 
> Bueno, creo que lo más sano es reactivar el ignore y seguir leyendo a los foreros interesantaes.
> 
> ...



A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones contra Rusia no surten efecto..
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



Claro que surte efecto,.....contra los europeos. Los rusos no pueden pagar AQUI las pensiones a ciudadanos europeos. Así que los pensionistas europeos son más pobres y el gobierno Ruso se ahorra una pasta.

Un plan sin fisuras, no te pongo risas porque me jode por los abuelitos.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi el KGB y un mierda como tú me vais a chupar el nabo.....chinito de MIELDA......por cierto tú si que eres un GRANHIJODELAGRANPUTA..rata china.



Cuando Rusia llegue a la frontera polaca, rebuznas, pedazo de mierda.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

No sé porque los prorusos-putinianos están tan convencidos de que China le va a dar apoyo incondicional a Rusia. De momento los chinos tienen sus problemas internos que solucionar, y no les compensa meterse demasiado en este fregado. Y de la India, pues que la India simplemente aprovecha para comprar petróleo barato, pero esto no es ni de lejos una señal de apoyo.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando Rusia llegue a la frontera polaca, rebuznas, pedazo de mierda.



Ha empezado de forma preventiva mucho antes


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Jul 2022)

Una reflexión personal, si los gobernantes de Europa nos han metido en este atolladero que nos va a llevar a una catástrofe total es porque saben muy bien que la población en Europa no se va a rebelar de forma masiva, hace mucho tiempo que nos han perdido el respeto, y ahora mismo no hay ninguna organización que pueda organizar a las masas para derribar este sistema , nos van a someter por hambre y frío , no veo una solución viable a la vista, me van a acusar de derrotista pero no se ve nada que pueda acabar con esta locura.
Esto hace 40 - 50 años ya hubiera dado lugar a levantamientos masivos en toda Europa y ya no digamos en el invierno que viene si la población se muere de frío y no puede pagar las facturas de energía para calentarse y cocinar.
De seguro que hubieran dado marcha atrás a las primeras de cambio porque la población iría a por ellos, los destruirían , y ahora nada, la gente tiene la cabeza comida que aguantarán todas las privaciones que les hagan pasar.
Que panorama más negro.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé porque los prorusos-putinianos están tan convencidos de que China le va a dar apoyo incondicional a Rusia. De momento los chinos tienen sus problemas internos que solucionar, y no les compensa meterse demasiado en este fregado. Y de la India, pues que la India simplemente aprovecha para comprar petróleo barato, pero esto no es ni de lejos una señal de apoyo.



No lo sabes porque eres subnormal, USA ha manifestado su intención de destruir el estado ruso y divivirlo en estados títeres, eso a China le da pánico, antes de permitirlo, aplastan a los Bastardos con sus armas nucleares.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Qué pesado, que yo no odio a Rusia. Lo qu me parece ridículo es cómo idealizáis una nación que no conocéis.
> 
> Bueno, creo que lo más sano es reactivar el ignore y seguir leyendo a los foreros interesantaes.
> 
> ...



Citarte solo ha sido una excusa para poner un divertido video.

el que idealiza una nacion que no conoce eres tu y la gran mayoria de la poblacion occidental. Yo a quien conozco muy bien es a la panda de criminales que dirige occidente desde antes de que yo mismo naciera.

Respecto al ignore, me parece hasta sano que me pongas en tu lista de ignorados, la mia esta a reventar, ayer tuve que sacar algunos para poder meter a las nuevas cepas.

Un saludo.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando Rusia llegue a la frontera polaca, rebuznas, pedazo de mierda.



Muerete y hazlo pronto. El mundo será un poquito mejor...chinazo de mierda...rata de cloaca.....


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Puto asco de natashas de mierda



Que envidiosas que sois las mujeres a veces...

Fijate que voz mas dulce a partir de este momento del video:



Mas femenino que lo que representa a tu pais en eurovision, desde luego que es y sin ser "profesional".

Se llama Olga, no natasha... "Loli" para los occidentales...


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Muerete y hazlo pronto. El mundo será un poquito mejor...chinazo de mierda...rata de cloaca.....



Que mas quisieras, subnormal, he pasado el SARS2 sin vacunas, sin casi notarlo, y eso que calzo un 69, no te pido que lo superes, iguálalo.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ha empezado de forma preventiva mucho antes



Joderrrrr,como estan esta tarde los putos putinianos,echan bilis por los ojos......y no veas como me lo paso...


----------



## Remequilox (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones contra Rusia no surten efecto..
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



Rusia ha pagado puntualmente las transferencias trimestrales.
(Como bien sabes)

Algunos bancos españoles han robado las (modestas) pensiones de esos ancianos.

Alguno se pensará que arruinando y dejando en la miseria a unos cuantos de nuestros viejos, Ucrania ganará la guerra.....

Joderles a vida a unos cuantos cientos de ancianos españoles con el pretexto de "Rusia es mala" es MUY MISERABLE. 
Y regodearse y falsear la realidad, con este tipo de tema, es ya de lo más indigno y necio que pueda ser.
(Casi es más humanitario, por lo rápido, "midazolamar" a unos cuantos viejos enfermos de gripe.....)

(Nota: Como nadie que pueda considerarse persona humana realmente se regocijaría con la miseria de unos pobres ancianos, me asienta en mi percepción que éste, así como otros supuestos "foreros", realmente son poco más que meros algoritmos de IA de emulación humana, quizás asistido por algún triste becario indocumentado)


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que mas quisieras, subnormal, he pasado el SARS2 sin vacunas, sin casi notarlo, y eso que calzo un 69, no te pido que lo superes, iguálalo.



A ti te dan porculo con y sin vacunas......chinazo de mierda...HDLGP


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Si Larsson levantara la cabeza...

En lugar de "han cubierto" debería haber escrito "han ocultado" o " han protegido"


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ti te dan porculo con y sin vacunas......chinazo de mierda...HDLGP



Tu bilis me nutre, español.


----------



## frangelico (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si Larsson levantara la cabeza...



Íbamos a terminar con la prostitución y nos ponemos a importar una horda de putas


----------



## perrasno (15 Jul 2022)

No sé si lo habréis comentado porque no tengo demasiado tiempo para leer el hilo, pero tiendo a pensar que la ofensiva rusa del Donbas desde el este se detendrá en el canal que une en río Donetsk con Górlovka (en morado). Esta sería una buena línea para fortificar por varios motivos: 1) porque el canal como defensa tiene 20-22m de ancho, y 2) porque discurre por la parte más elevada de la región entre Kramatorsk y Sieversk, a unos 215-218 m.s.n.m. Una vez limpiado todo lo que hay al este de esta línea (lo más importante es Artemivsk y Nikolaevka) podrían atacar las últimas ciudades del Donbas por el noroeste en un movimiento envolvente por Barvinkove y Oleksandrivka, forzando a los kievitas a abandonar sus posiciones hacia Konstianynivka para no verse atrapados. Martillo y yunque.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, español.



Mejor ser español,que un puto mierda chino....y sobre todo tan HDLGP como tú...


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrr,como estan esta tarde los putos putinianos,echan bilis por los ojos......y no veas como me lo paso...



No te he ignorado porque eres un caso piloto de los tipicos prootanicos y al menos no insultas de forma directa. No estais muy acostumbrados a perder, han sido muchos años de los yanquis pisoteando paises pequeños, y os creisteis que esto iba de lo mismo.

Los prorrusos que no putiniano (al menos en mi caso), sabemos como va a acabar. ¿ porque ibamos a estar enfadados ? Los rusos avanzan estando en pausa, disparan sin tener munición, lanzan misiles que no existen pero de los que tu te quejas cuando impactan, venden un petroleo que no pueden vender, y acojonan a los alemanes simplemente cuando estornudan. Es una guerra y me jode por casi todos los muertos, de otra forma estaría con mis palomitas.

Cuando recuperen Donetsk al completo, hasta sacare del ignore a los verdaderos hdp que se han estado alegrando cuando los yanquis mataban a los que casi no se podian defender, para decirles unas cosillas. Y va quedando poco. Así que de enfadado nada.


----------



## Teuro (15 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Van a rodar cabezas.
> Con un poco de suerte, implicara que europa se desacople del (perverso) mundo Anglo, pero primero nos va a doler el alma.



Europa no puede "desacoplarse" a día de hoy ni militarmente, ni tecnologícamente, ni industrialmente y casi que me atrevería a decir que agricolamente del mundo anglo. Lo que podría es comenzar a desacoplarse y crear su "área de influencia" que le llevaría irrememediablemente a la confrontación directa contra los rusos y el mundo anglo.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor ser español,que un puto mierda chino....y sobre todo tan HDLGP como tú...



Alegrarte de que unos pobres jubilados no cobren sus pensiones, es lo mas bajo que he visto en mi vida, das asco, espero que encuentres lo que te mereces, miserable.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en tiempos normales sí, pero si reúnen la Duma en plenas vacances para poner el sello, es que algo pinta
> 
> dependiendo de la ideología hay distintas versiones de lo que van a presentar, por ejemplo la siguiente es la patriota zarista
> 
> ...



Lo del spoiler tiene manteca de la buena. Como me gustaría ver una actitud así en España.


----------



## vermer (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Si pones en contexto mi post anterior con los sucesos que están ocurriendo ahora, te daras cuenta de varias cosas:
> 
> 
> Los rusos no son unos angelitos. Ni ayer ni hoy.
> ...



De acuerdo al 100% PERO falta un punto esencial:
- EEUU (la OTAN es un eufemismo) planificó los hechos desde el Maidan hasta el día de hoy. Y como dice el diplomático retirado José Antonio Zorrilla, se sabía que obligaría a Rusia a invadir SI O SI Ucrania pot pura supervivencia. Añadió que "por supuesto que los expertos yankis, que los tiene y son de lo mejor, advirtieron al gobierno usano...que declinó hacer caso y rebajar la tensión. FUE UNA DECISION POLITICA DEL GOBIERNO BIDEN, en contra de todo criterio racional"

En definitiva, nuestro lado, nos guste o no, la ha cagado a lo grande. Rusia, que sólo es amigo de Rusia, está haciendo lo único posible. Más vale que nosdemos cuenta que EEUU es eso mismo y mucho peor.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alegrarte de que unos pobres jubilados no cobren sus pensiones, es lo mas bajo que he visto en mi vida, das asco, espero que encuentres lo que te mereces, miserable.



Chino de mierda,no eres mas tonto poeque no entrenas lo suficiente....cuando me he reido de esa gente?payaso HDLGP


----------



## Teuro (15 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Tiene que ser muy jodido para la industria armamentística ver como la guerra moderna se basa en las trincheras y la artillería.
> 
> Los misiles tienen un papel relevante pero secundario y la aviación totalmente desaparecida.
> Y los drones aún siguen siendo una promesa pq los unicos que parece que siguen funcionando son los más baratos que casi son civiles y como apoyo de infantería y artillería



Y en el mar serían básicamente submarinos y drones submarinos. Los barcos son un blanco fácil para misiles hipersónicos.


----------



## Clavisto (15 Jul 2022)

Por fin en el ascensor me acordé de Pepito Sonrisas, el de la tienda de chuches de cuando éramos chicos. La puerta se abrió y vi que también lo estaba, aunque sólo entornada, la de los vecinos del otro lado, unos sudamericanos realquilados; mejor dicho, una discreta señora sudamericana a la que suelen visitar sus hijos, supongo que a llevarse la comida pues siempre huele a cocina. Cosa rara, se oían los excitados chillidos de una niña. "Oh, Dios mío..."

La formación de las tormentas es una cosa bastante sencilla de entender: dos corrientes, una baja y otra alta, cruzan sus caminos y de ahí nacen los truenos y los relámpagos. Será que una pierde ligereza y empieza a caer sobre la otra, o que esta, sin embargo, pierde pesadez anhelando ser más ligera y no siéndolo aún lo suficiente choca contra la que baja. Cuando todos los aires del cielo están altos, el día es claro y despejado; cuando todos los aires del cielo están bajos, el día es oscuro y puede que llueva. No siempre; a veces, muchas, no llueve. Sólo está oscuro. Y en alguna rara ocasión se produce como una especie de ceda el paso de autoescuela y sale el arco iris, esa cosa maravillosa que nadie, ni el más bruto de los hombres, puede dejar de mirar siquiera por un momento. Pero esta es la excepción.

Él llegó al bar a eso de la una y media, poco después de mi segunda venida. Lo hizo solo, como otras veces, pidió cerveza, tomó asiento en una mesa alta y miró el móvil. Es un tío todavía joven, no tendrá cuarenta años, casado y padre de una niña. No es que tengamos una amistad siquiera de barra pero nos conocemos, sabemos quienes fueron nuestros padres. Salí a fumar, la cosa estaba tranquila, y de reojo vi que llegaba la mujer con la niña en compañía de un tío que no conocía. Nos saludamos, retiré la cortina para ella, entraron, tiré el cigarrillo y pasé para adentro.

Pronto se trasladaron a una de las mesas del ventanal. Allí les acerqué las cervezas y un zumo para la niña, muy crecida desde la última vez que la vi hará poco más de dos meses. Es increíble los estirones que meten los críos. 

No tenía su zumo y le ofrecí otro.

- Vale. De limón.
- ¿Con pajita?
- No. En vaso y con un hielo -respondió convencida dejando por un momento de mirar el teléfono.
- Ya es mayor -dijo la madre.

También yo sonreí.

Así se fue casi una hora, entre contadas salidas al salón y canciones de los Cure y bandas relacionadas por Spotyfi. Presté atención cuando "Catch" saltó. Hacía un montón de años que no la escuchaba. Qué buena es. 

Y de pronto llegó ella, mi amiga, con dos de sus hijas pequeñas.

Hacía un par de semanas que no la veía, un tiempo bastante largo y corto a la vez, aunque por diferentes motivos. Siempre con prisas, eternamente acelerada por tantos hijos que cuidar, pidió cerveza una vez que me dio un fuerte abrazo y unos cuantos besos correspondidos a mi "sosa manera" y se fue con ellos, con sus vecinos, o al menos la pareja lo es. Y entonces las corrientes, altas y bajas, empezaron a entrar en colisión. 

Tres niñas pequeñas juntas en un bar. Por separado están más o menos a lo suyo, sin dar guerra, unas más y otras menos, por supuesto, pero cuando se juntan, cambian. Y también los grandes: por un lado son de una forma; por el otro, cuando se mezclan, son de otra. Y de ahí, de la mezcla, nacen muchos errores y equivocaciones.

Más cerveza, zumos para las alocadas niñas que luego se dejarían prácticamente, bolsas de patatas fritas que sí devoraban, las voces de los mayores cada vez más altas, más excitadas. 

- ¡Sal a fumar, Kufisto! -me gritó desde la puerta.

Salí a fumar. Tenía ganas de fumar. Me dio otro achuchón. Estaba con la otra, una chica diez años más joven que ella. Hablaban de cuando eran jóvenes y en días como este fumaban porros con los amigos en la piscina municipal, de como se divertían, se cortaron de mentar la cocaína que aún la más joven se mete cuando puede y mi entrañable amiga no porque "ya no puedo"

- No me quieres, Kufisto. No me quieres como yo te quiero.

Sí. Esa era otra de las canciones que había oído antes que llegara: "I love you more than you love meeee..."

Entraron dos parejas, una habitual de estas dos últimas semanas y la otra una que enseguida vi que no iba a ir bien con el pandemonium que ya había dentro. Ella, sobretodo, me recordó a la fotografía de una jugadora de ajedrez que vi en una revista cuando empecé a interesarme por el juego. Pero entre que uno llega a un sitio y se sienta y tal, si no está muy avispado o demasiado enfermo, el camarero tiene tiempo para salir rápido, poner el capote en medio y sacar unas cuantas cervezas del lance. De todas formas no tardaron quince minutos en irse. Suficiente.

La parte buena era que ya casi estábamos solos, con la excepción de Kámel y el abogado que va a su puta bola. Kámel se fue al water, estuvo sus buenos quince minutos en él, y al salir vio que las niñas habían tomado posesión de su mesa. Confundido vino a la barra, pidió otro chupito de whisky que bebió del trago acostumbrado y murmurando algo ininteligible miró a uno y otro lado hasta que vio su hatillo en la mesa de los otros, pues mi amiga se las había recogido para que las niñas no hurgaran en él. Lo vi salir, coger la bicicletilla y marchar con ella andando hacia la calle de enfrente. El abogado, a todo esto, seguía imperturbable en la mesa adyacente, mirando cosas en su teléfono y bebiendo tercios.

Tres y casi y media. Hora más que de cierre ahora en verano. Debería estar en casa, tumbado en la cama, sino durmiendo al menos con los ojos cerrados. Apagué la tragaperras, la música y el televisor, las luces, bajé las cortinillas y me serví una cerveza. El abogado se fue.

- ¿Cierras, Kufisto?
- Sí
- Pues venga, la última.

En ese momento entraron dos buenos clientes. 

- ¡Estás abierto, Kufisto?
- Si queréis una cerveza rápida, sí.

Pero viendo el pampaneo se salieron afuera.

Las corrientes, los aires, el sol, la luna, las montañas y las estrellas ya estaban todas mezcladas. Las niñas pasaban a la barra para pedirme cosas, gusanitos y patatas. Una de ellas, la del estirón, me dijo que le colocara las cintas del bañador, que le hacían daño en la espalda. A esto entró un calvo y le dije que no había lugar, con la mala suerte que al salir él entraron dos currantes con sus monos, uno de ellos amigo mío de juventud, uno que me hizo una putada que jamás olvidaré, pero conocía a mi amiga y se abrazaron y tal...

- ¡Ponles cerveza, Kufisto!

Me cago en Dios.

- La pongo, pero cierro la puerta ya.

Salí a la calle y avisé a mis dos clientes. El calvo, dudando, todavía andaba por allí con su chica.

- Entrad que cierro. No importa que estéis fumando.

Entraron un tanto acojonados. La más pequeña de las niñas se echó a llorar en cuanto vio que cerraba la puerta. Un terror indescriptible se dibujaba en su cara. Era evidente que no le gustaban las puertas cerradas. Su madre, mi amiga, tuvo que cogerla en brazos y con todo y con eso no dejó de llorar, aunque menos. Los dos clientes se marcharon unos minutos después.

- La última, Kufisto. Tómate una, que la pago yo.

Otra cerveza. Voces, gritos, lloros...

- ¡Y ahora a mi piscina! ¡A bañarnos todos! ¿Te vienes, Kufisto?
- Cuando despierte de la siesta.


Se fueron. Recogí los restos. Encendí otro cigarrillo y me serví otra cerveza. 


Qué silencio, joder.


Qué silencio.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania tiene "prisa por cerrar cuanto antes" un acuerdo con Rusia, Turquía y la ONU para exportar grano a través de sus puertos del Mar Negro
> 
> Así lo informó la agencia de noticias alemana Reuters, citando a un alto funcionario ucraniano.
> "Realmente lo esperamos. Nos apresuramos todo lo que podemos", declaró.
> ...



La pena es que todo ese trigo ira a manos de especuladores que lo acapararan en prevision de la multiplicacion del precio en los paises suzeros de USA.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te he ignorado porque eres un caso piloto de los tipicos prootanicos y al menos no insultas de forma directa. No estais muy acostumbrados a perder, han sido muchos años de los yanquis pisoteando paises pequeños, y os creisteis que esto iba de lo mismo.
> 
> Los prorrusos que no putiniano (al menos en mi caso), sabemos como va a acabar. ¿ porque ibamos a estar enfadados ? Los rusos avanzan estando en pausa, disparan sin tener munición, lanzan misiles que no existen pero de los que tu te quejas cuando impactan, venden un petroleo que no pueden vender, y acojonan a los alemanes simplemente cuando estornudan. Es una guerra y me jode por casi todos los muertos, de otra forma estaría con mis palomitas.
> 
> Cuando recuperen Donetsk al completo, hasta sacare del ignore a los verdaderos hdp que se han estado alegrando cuando los yanquis mataban a los que casi no se podian defender, para decirles unas cosillas. Y va quedando poco. Así que de enfadado nada.



Insulto a los que antes me han insultado a mi y te equivocas con que soy prootanico,solo soy antiputiniano y como no antiprooruso por los crimenes y violaciones que estan haciendo en Ucrania en esta salvaje y criminal invasion... queda claro????


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo mismo ya lo habeis puesto es dificil seguir el ritmo
> 
> 
> 
> En breve , tendran los lanzacohetes.



Pues...

*Caronte el barquero*

Nos compartió un twit del video de los puentes destruidos por Rusia y su supuesta localización. Por si se te a escapado.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Insulto a los que antes me han insultado a mi y te equivocas con que soy prootanico,solo soy antiputiniano y como no antiprooruso por los crimenes y violaciones que estan haciendo en Ucrania en esta salvaje invasion... queda claro????



Pues no, porque la guerra empezo hace 9 años porque los otaneros dieron un golpe de estado contra el gobierno legitimo. Y no lei que te quejaras. 

Putin es el que esta al mando así que le cae la mierda de nuestra propaganda para bobos, si fuera otro sería igual con cambio de nombre. Putin es un tipo bastante sensato, dado a los negocios, y qeu queria ser socio de la pandi. Pero no queria llevarles los cafes, queria sentarse en la mesa. Los anglos como es su costumbre, le pidieron que les trajera el cafe, y ademas quisieron quedarse con su casa. Han acabado cabreandolo, y se ha defendido, no hay más.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Capacidades militares de Ukrolandia. Descripción gráfica real


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las personas que desacrediten a las autoridades rusas en la región de Zaporizhzhya serán expulsadas de la región.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra region que no se negocia. Estaba cantado pero esto, si es verdad, es la confirmacion de que Rusia no iba de farol.. . .


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Información de primera línea del enemigo. Datos del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪Las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo una operación de asalto cerca de Bogorodichnoye (al norte de Slavyansk);

▪ El ejército ruso toma el control del tramo de carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk;

▪ Las fuerzas rusas mejoran su posición táctica en la RPD en las zonas de Sladkoye-Vodyanoye, Vladimirovka-Vodyanoye y Yegorovka-Pavlovka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no, porque la guerra empezo hace 9 años porque los otaneros dieron un golpe de estado contra el gobierno legitimo. Y no lei que te quejaras.
> 
> Putin es el que esta al mando así que le cae la mierda de nuestra propaganda para bobos, si fuera otro sería igual con cambio de nombre. Putin es un tipo bastante sensato, dado a los negocios, y qeu queria ser socio de la pandi. Pero no queria llevarles los cafes, queria sentarse en la mesa. Los anglos como es su costumbre, le pidieron que les trajera el cafe, y ademas quisieron quedarse con su casa. Han acabado cabreandolo, y se ha defendido, no hay más.



Lo ves tu tienes tus ideas y yo las mias...nos respetamos y aqui paz y maña gloria y no como el HDLGP del chino de mierda,que no hay quien le tosa al cabron.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> La pena es que todo ese trigo ira a manos de especuladores que lo acapararan en prevision de la multiplicacion del precio en los paises suzeros de USA.




Ese grano es de Monsanto y de otra empresa de transgenicos yankee (no recuerdo el nombre).


----------



## Impresionante (15 Jul 2022)

Un ataque con misiles Kalibr de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar contra el edificio de la Casa de Oficiales de la Guarnición en Vínnitsia impactó el 14 de julio en una reunión del mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania con representantes de proveedores de armas extranjeros, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

"El 14 de julio, misiles Kalibr de alta precisión lanzados desde el mar alcanzaron el edificio de la Casa de Oficiales de la Guarnición en la ciudad de Vínnitsia. En el momento del ataque, se estaba celebrando en las instalaciones militares una reunión del mando de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas con representantes de proveedores de armas extranjeros para discutir la transferencia de otro lote de aviones y armas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como la organización de reparaciones de la flota aérea ucraniana", señala un informe militar ruso.

"Como resultado del ataque, los participantes en la reunión fueron destruidos", subrayó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El 14 de julio la directora de Sputnik, Margarita Simonián, citando al Ministerio de Defensa ruso, explicó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia atacaron en la región ucraniana de Vínnitsia un alojamiento temporal de neonazis que se encontraba ubicado em la Casa de Oficiales.

Los medios ucranianos habían publicado otra noticia falsa acerca de Rusia y numerosas pruebas refutan la tesis de la parte ucraniana que decía que el edificio de la Casa de Oficiales se utilizó exclusivamente como instalación civil.
El edificio era un alojamiento temporal para los neonazis. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen instalaciones militares muy cerca de los civiles, incluso cuando están en la retaguardia siguen utilizando la táctica de usar a los civiles como _escudo humano_.

Rusia lanzó una operación militar especial en Ucrania alegando que las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, necesitan ayuda frente al genocidio por parte de Kiev.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

* La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, culpó a Rusia de la muerte del mercenario británico Paul Ury, que murió en el cautiverio de la DNR*
"Estoy conmocionada por la noticia de la muerte del cooperante británico Paul Ury, que estaba bajo la custodia de un satélite ruso en Ucrania. Rusia debe ser considerada plenamente responsable de esto", dijo el gobierno británico en un comunicado. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

No hay dos sin tres...


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De las declaraciones del nuevo viceprimer ministro Manturov.
> 
> 1. La producción de modernos vehículos aéreos no tripulados y armas avanzadas se convertirá en una prioridad para el complejo militar-industrial.
> 2. Rusia debe abandonar la política industrial basada en el mercado. El mercado no se ha asentado.
> ...



interesante, da por sentado que estamos en los inicios de una nueva guerra fría


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Insulto a los que antes me han insultado a mi y te equivocas con que soy prootanico,solo soy antiputiniano y como no antiprooruso por los crimenes y violaciones que estan haciendo en Ucrania en esta salvaje y criminal invasion... queda claro????



que no eres protánico, chupapollas de los piratas vas de español y les lames el culo a los que ocupan gibraltar, pedazo de mierda pepera


----------



## Salamandra (15 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Cómo los refugiados ucranianos podrían acabar inadvertidamente con Occidente*
> 
> por Daniel Pipes de American Spectator del 8 de julio de 2022 (extracto)
> 
> ...





Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A veces darse un Tour de Prensa por EU o el mundo te advierte de que algo se viene.
> 
> Alemania ( periódico de eslovaquia ):
> 
> ...



Excelentes noticias para quien tenga un bebé y tenga "la derrochadora costumbre" de bañarlo antes de dormirse. Nada mal tampoco para esos trabajadores que madrugan mucho o en general qu trabajen a turnos.


----------



## Como El Agua (15 Jul 2022)

Interesante lista de canales Telegram prohibidos en Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues...
> 
> *Caronte el barquero*
> 
> Nos compartió un twit del video de los puentes destruidos por Rusia y su supuesta localización. Por si se te a escapado.



Pues si. Se me habia pasado.

Son una fracción de los de Dnipro. 200m contra más de 1Km o 1,5. Tambien son más estrechos, algunos de los de Dnipro tienen 4 carriles por sentido. Por lo tanto más dificiles de acertar de forma directa.

Como se ve el de ferrocarril colapsa con un unico impacto. No creo que una bomba de 1,5 tenga un poder de destrucción mucho mayor que una iskander balistico, aunque la carga explosiva es menor esta la velocidad.ç

Al otro no le da , pero aun así queda muy dañado. Y hablamos otra vez de un unico lanzamiento.

Me confirma mi opinión de que tumbarlos es perfectamente factible incluso sin correr riesgos con la aviación.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que no eres protánico, chupapollas de los piratas vas de español y les lames el culo a los que ocupan gibraltar, pedazo de mierda pepera



Eaaaa ya salió el ultimo putiniano....Jodete chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## delhierro (15 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> intereante, da por sentado que estamos en los inicios de una nueva guerra fría



Da por sentado algo más.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Recuerden cuando los americanos en Afganistán dijeron a sus compatriotas que saliesen pitando de allí, y eso que los talibanes aún estaban en las montañas pero intuían que las centenares de miles de millones de dolares invertidos en montar un ejército medianamente serio había sido tirar el dinero. En un mes se derrumbó el régimen afgano.
> Algo se huelen. Antes de que finalice le verano el Donbass estará liberado, lo que no sé es si continuaran hasta el Dnieper y todo parece que empieza a ser así y, sobre todo, si irán a por la joya de la corona: Odessa.



Las tropas ucras han abandonado Siversk y se retiran en dirección a Soledar que es hacía el Sur, con esto queda abierta la carretera desde Siversk a Slovyansk ...


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Esos precios van a ser realidad, creo que ya comenté que a un amigo su suministradora ya le ha enviado por carta que si su consumo es el mismo el año que viene su factura pasará de 600 euros a 2.200 ( en breve edito y pongo pantallazo)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124162



Le ha subido el precio de 0,046 el KWh a 0,2 ... Que le han metido un x5 pero bien hermoso ... Porque no contrata TUR ...???


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Lo más gracioso es que China e India no se van a dejar intimidar lo más mínimo por Rusia. El matón del hijoPutin, que jugaba a lo que quería con la UE, va a tener que utilizar otra estrategia. 

Los socios comerciales son como los inquilinos, si son formales, fiables y pagan bien, cuídalos como oro en paño. Porque encontrar otro igual puede ser una odisea.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> No sé si lo habréis comentado porque no tengo demasiado tiempo para leer el hilo, pero tiendo a pensar que la ofensiva rusa del Donbas desde el este se detendrá en el canal que une en río Donetsk con Górlovka (en morado). Esta sería una buena línea para fortificar por varios motivos: 1) porque el canal como defensa tiene 20-22m de ancho, y 2) porque discurre por la parte más elevada de la región entre Kramatorsk y Sieversk, a unos 215-218 m.s.n.m. Una vez limpiado todo lo que hay al este de esta línea (lo más importante es Artemivsk y Nikolaevka) podrían atacar las últimas ciudades del Donbas por el noroeste en un movimiento envolvente por Barvinkove y Oleksandrivka, forzando a los kievitas a abandonar sus posiciones hacia Konstianynivka para no verse atrapados. Martillo y yunque.



Pero buena como era Lysichiansk porque estaba en una montaña o mejor?


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

He encontrado esto.
Alguien sabe algo. ¿Se puede confirmar?

@GonzlezRa12

_Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, se dio permiso a un soldado para volver a casa. Tan pronto como llegó a la carretera cerca de su casa, vio un camión militar estacionado, cargado de cadáveres, y se dio cuenta de que el enemigo había bombardeado su ciudad. 

El camión transportaba docenas de cadáveres y se preparaba para transportarlos a una fosa común. El soldado se detuvo frente a los cadáveres apilados para echarles un último vistazo y se dio cuenta de que el zapato en el pie de la mujer se asemejaba a un zapato que había comprado previamente para su esposa.

¡Corrió a su casa para comprobar dónde estaba su esposa, pero rápidamente regresó al camión para revisar el cadáver y encontró a su esposa! Después del shock que sufrió el soldado, no quería que su esposa fuera enterrada en una fosa común, así que pidió que la sacaran del camión para poder enterrarla. Durante el traslado, se encontró que todavía respiraba lento y difícil, por lo que fue transportada al hospital donde le dieron primeros auxilios y devolvieron a la vida. 

Unos años después de que el incidente y la guerra terminara, su esposa, que se suponía que iba a ser enterrada viva, quedó embarazada y dio a luz a un niño llamado Vladimir Putin_


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

La economía rusa es como la rana cociéndose poco a poco que no se enteran pero en 2 años sin tecnología y cuándo la EU no dependan de sus materias primas vuelven a la edad de piedra. 

La pregunta es si la EU aguantará 1 año o 2 dos más asi con casi todos los partidos en el gobierno perdiendo las elecciones. Yo cada día soy más pesimista, pronto las presiones para llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia serán muy fuertes y Rusia se debería sentarse rápido y llegar a un acuerdo o se irán en unos años a las cavernas. 

El tiempo a corto plazo juega a favor de Rusia, a 1 año no es bueno para nadie pero a dos es bueno para Ucrania y para la UE para volverse a restructurar energéticamente, luego poca presión les vas a hacer.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Insulto a los que antes me han insultado a mi y te equivocas con que soy prootanico,solo soy antiputiniano y como no antiprooruso por los crimenes y violaciones que estan haciendo en Ucrania en esta salvaje y criminal invasion... queda claro????



solo antiputiniano? XD te crees que somos tontos o que, maripepe


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La economía rusa es como la rana cociéndose poco a poco que no se enteran pero en 2 años sin tecnología y cuándo la EU no dependan de sus materias primas vuelven a la edad de piedra.
> 
> La pregunta es si la EU aguantará 1 año o 2 dos más asi con casi todos los partidos en el gobierno perdiendo las elecciones. Yo cada día soy más pesimista, pronto las presiones para llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia serán muy fuertes y Rusia se debería sentarse rápido y llegar a un acuerdo o se irán en unos años a las cavernas.
> 
> El tiempo a corto plazo juega a favor de Rusia, a 1 año no es bueno para nadie pero a dos es bueno para Ucrania y para la UE para volverse a restructurar energéticamente, luego poca presión les vas a hacer.



Cuando te enteres de que la mayoria de sanciones en tecnología llevan desde 2014 te da algo...


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Había olvidado este momento. Es hora de recordarlo.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Cuando te enteres de que la mayoria de sanciones en tecnología llevan desde 2014 te da algo...



En realidad nos hacía falta un golpe de realidad para que los burócratas europeos se dejasen de gilipolleces.

El hijoPutin ha conseguido que la nuclear sea verde.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En realidad nos hacía falta un golpe de realidad para que los burócratas europeos se dejasen de gilipolleces.
> 
> El hijoPutin ha conseguido que la nuclear sea verde.



Y mientras tanto en la realidad:




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ni vacunado ni me hecho un puto PCR desde que empezó el tema chato. Y no me tenías ignorado PORQUE ESTAMOS EN EL MISMO BANDO JODER!



A mi me ha venido con los mismos rollos sin conocerme... no se si será otro tipo de trolleo inteligente de los otanistas... si es asi es muy habil sino muy tonto


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Que si, que si los rusos lo tienen muy mal, de ayer.
> 
> Esposas y madres de combatientes de la 24 brigada Ucraniana pidiendo información a los altos mandos ucranianos y quejándose que hay mucho enchufado que no va al frente.
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos defienden su país, y de casa se sale llorado

Solo son números, solo hace falta calcular las perdidas por km. Como la capacidad de producción ahora mismo por parte de los rusos es muy baja. En estos 5 meses deben haber producido 50 tanques con unas perdidas de un millar.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> solo antiputiniano? XD te crees que somos tontos o que, maripepe



Tu puta madre....y encima guarra italiana que viene aqui a darnos sus consejos de mierda.....


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Esto huele a ataque de falsa bandera de los gordos.

Irina en telegram


*La Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Kiev pidió a los estadounidenses que abandonaran Ucrania.*

En caso de que aún decidan quedarse, se les aconsejó evitar eventos masivos y lugares concurridos.

La última vez que Estados Unidos hizo tal declaración fue justo antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa, a principios de febrero, sabiendo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban preparando un ataque contra Rusia.

@IrinaMar1004_Z
2.9Kviewsedited 16:57


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> La pena es que todo ese trigo ira a manos de especuladores que lo acapararan en prevision de la multiplicacion del precio en los paises suzeros de USA.



Quien tiene prisa son los gringos para sacarles las castañas del fuego a sus multis.

Ese trigo, una parte es de Cargill y Monsanto y otra no, pero todo lo comercializan ellos.

Los rusos lo saben y supongo que dejarán salir el porcentaje que no sea de las dos para que los del Donbass cobren. El resto supongo que se quedará en el puerto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los ucranianos defienden su país, y de casa se sale llorado
> 
> Solo son números, solo hace falta calcular las perdidas por km. Como la capacidad de producción ahora mismo por parte de los rusos es muy baja. En estos 5 meses deben haber producido 50 tanques con unas perdidas de un millar.



Ah solo son numeritos, también son números para ti los civiles que han asesinado durante mas de 8 anos tus amiguetes de la otanazi, pera que te vas a santiguar a lo "madre de dios", jolagranputa.


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Qué pesado, que yo no odio a Rusia. *Lo qu me parece ridículo es cómo idealizáis una nación que no conocéis.*





Bull... ¿ y qué opinas de la gente *que DEMONIZA a Rusia, nación que NO conocen y que no les hizo nada* ?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las tropas ucras han abandonado Siversk y se retiran en dirección a Soledar que es hacía el Sur, con esto queda abierta la carretera desde Siversk a Slovyansk ...
> 
> 
> Le ha subido el precio de 0,046 el KWh a 0,2 ... Que le han metido un x5 pero bien hermoso ... Porque no contrata TUR ...???



no quiero hablar del tema  es muy cabezón....está por encima de 5.000kw, pero lo sabe todo.


----------



## Argentium (15 Jul 2022)

Vuelvo a preguntar porque no encuentro nada sobre la importante reunión que tendría hoy, y según nos decían de un órgano de gran importancia en el gobierno ruso, no era la Duma nos aclaro @Seronoser , sería un evento que daría un giro (se especuló con muchas opciones) a los acontecimientos, en fin, paso algo, la noticia era falsa, todavía no terminó la reunión? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## perrasno (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero buena como era Lysichiansk porque estaba en una montaña o mejor?



Lysichiansk está en un alto en la margen derecha del Donetsk, el cual fluye a unos 60 m.s.n.m., esto, por el contrario, es un canal artificial que parece excavado todo a lo largo de una cresta (a un lado y a otro enseguida la cota baja de 215 a 150m) y sin núcleos de población de importancia adyacentes.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que el 70% de los misiles rusos golpean objetivos civiles-*
Un portavoz del* Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano *afirmó este viernes que, según las estadísticas del Gobierno, un 70% de los misiles lanzados por Rusia se dirigen contra "objetivos pacíficos".

*Oleksandr Motuzyanyk* señaló, en declaraciones a la televisión ucraniana, que sólo el 30 % de los ataques rusos tienen como blanco objetivos militares, mientras que el resto son dirigidos "de forma deliberada" contra infraestructuras civiles.

"El criminal ataque con misiles de ayer contra el centro de una ciudad pacífica de Ucrania es *otra prueba del genocidio* totalmente demostrado de Rusia contra Ucrania," afirmó el portavoz.

Con ello hacía referencia al ataque del jueves contra la ciudad de Vinnytsia, en el centro del país, en el que según las autoridades ucranianas perecieron* al menos 23 personas, *de las cuales tres eran niños, y más de un centenar resultaron heridas.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Los " huracanes "del grupo" *O* тв tvazhye " llevan represalias por todos los niños de Donbass

Los lanzadores de cohetes rusos alcanzaron una concentración de mano de obra de los nacionalistas ucranianos y un grupo de artillería que previamente había golpeado asentamientos pacíficos en el Donbass. 









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La economía rusa es como la rana cociéndose poco a poco que no se enteran pero en 2 años sin tecnología y cuándo la EU no dependan de sus materias primas vuelven a la edad de piedra.
> 
> La pregunta es si la EU aguantará 1 año o 2 dos más asi con casi todos los partidos en el gobierno perdiendo las elecciones. Yo cada día soy más pesimista, pronto las presiones para llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia serán muy fuertes y Rusia se debería sentarse rápido y llegar a un acuerdo o se irán en unos años a las cavernas.
> 
> El tiempo a corto plazo juega a favor de Rusia, a 1 año no es bueno para nadie pero a dos es bueno para Ucrania y para la UE para volverse a restructurar energéticamente, luego poca presión les vas a hacer.



Hasta 1990 Rusia no dependía de la tecnología de occidente. Recuerda que fueron los primeros en poner un hombre en el espacio, llegaron a la luna y montaron su propio sistema de GPS (que tu último movil también recibe, por cierto).

Occidente tenía bastante respeto por la URSS, algo de lo que carece ahora. Seguramente por haber mirado a Rusia por encima del hombro desde finales de los 90, que se les pasó a considerar un país del tercer mundo. Europa tenía que haber ayudado a Rusia a salir de su crisis económica y haber aprovechado las sinergias de ese país que siempre ha querido ser europeo. En vez de eso hemos hecho el juego a los matones que dirigen al gobierno de EEUU (recuerda, Biden es una simple marioneta... cuando un presidente americano tiene criterio propio y defiende los intereses de su nación, como hizo Trump, la mafia se le echa encima con todos sus mass mierda).


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar porque no encuentro nada sobre la importante reunión que tendría hoy, y según nos decían de un órgano de gran importancia en el gobierno ruso, no era la Duma nos aclaro @Seronoser , sería un evento que daría un giro (se especuló con muchas opciones) a los acontecimientos, en fin, paso algo, la noticia era falsa, todavía no terminó la reunión? Saludos y gracias.



Lo mismo digo. He dado una vuelta por fuentes de referencia y no hay nada.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Lo de china es solo un deseo personal ante la impotencia de ir perdiendo. 

NOO, China no va a entrar en guerra contra occidente, los líderes chinos no son tan estúpidos como el hijoPutin.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar porque no encuentro nada sobre la importante reunión que tendría hoy, y según nos decían de un órgano de gran importancia en el gobierno ruso, no era la Duma nos aclaro @Seronoser , sería un evento que daría un giro (se especuló con muchas opciones) a los acontecimientos, en fin, paso algo, la noticia era falsa, todavía no terminó la reunión? Saludos y gracias.



La reunión es del Consejo de seguridad, que incluye a Putin, al jefe de los servicios secretos FSB y al Estado mayor de la defensa.
Pero no se sabe nada más, si ha empezado, ha acabado, o si han decidido nukear Londres.
He visto una foto por ahí de la reunión, pero podría ser antigua perfectamente.

No parece que vaya a ocurrir nada...o tal vez sí. Los rusos para esto son sorprendentes. Parece que no ocurre nada y de repente...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar porque no encuentro nada sobre la importante reunión que tendría hoy, y según nos decían de un órgano de gran importancia en el gobierno ruso, no era la Duma nos aclaro @Seronoser , sería un evento que daría un giro (se especuló con muchas opciones) a los acontecimientos, en fin, paso algo, la noticia era falsa, todavía no terminó la reunión? Saludos y gracias.



Están moviendo fichas para el futuro de Putin......Manturov???

*Manturov, Rogozin, Borisov: cambios de personal en la Federación Rusa. Lo principal*
Putin destituyó a Rogozin del cargo de Director General de Roskosmos

El viernes 15 de julio hubo cambios de personal en el gobierno ruso. El jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio, Denis Manturov, se convirtió en Viceprimer Ministro, y el Viceprimer Ministro Yury Borisov fue designado para el puesto de jefe de la corporación estatal Roscosmos en lugar de Dmitry Rogozin. Lo principal de los cambios en la composición del gobierno del país está en el material de Izvestia.


El 12 de julio, el primer ministro Mikhail Mishustin sugirió que la Duma estatal considere la candidatura de Manturov para el puesto de viceprimer ministro. Un nuevo cargo en el Gabinete fue establecido por decisión del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin el mismo día. Así, el número de viceprimeros ministros en el gobierno ha crecido de 10 a 11.

Sergei Gavrilov, presidente del Comité de la Duma Estatal sobre la Propiedad, la Tierra y las Relaciones de Propiedad, en una entrevista con Izvestia, señaló que Manturov ha logrado mucho como Ministro de Industria durante su trabajo y tiene grandes perspectivas en el futuro.


“Él es muy consciente de la importancia de la capitalización adicional de grandes participaciones industriales, la necesidad de formar un sistema de pronósticos y planificación tanto para el desarrollo de nuevas industrias digitales de alta tecnología como para la capacitación del personal industrial”, señaló el parlamentario.

Según Gavrilov, ahora la tarea clave del gobierno del país es la sustitución de importaciones, principalmente en el desarrollo de altas tecnologías y la creación de industrias enteras tanto en ciencia aplicada como en el campo de las capacidades productivas. Y Manturov, con su experiencia como viceprimer ministro, podrá establecer correctamente las tareas y dirigirlas a lo largo de la trayectoria necesaria, está seguro Gavrilov.

Hizo hincapié en que Manturov "logró hacer mucho por el desarrollo no solo de la industria militar, sino también de la industria aeronáutica civil, y sentó las bases para un avance potencial en el desarrollo de la industria aeronáutica nacional".

Además, el 15 de julio, Putin también destituyó al viceprimer ministro Yury Borisov. Ahora dirige la corporación espacial estatal Roskosmos, encabezada hasta ese momento por Dmitry Rogozin. El viernes, por decreto presidencial, fue relevado de su cargo.

*Motivos de los cambios de personal en el gobierno de la Federación Rusa*
El jefe del laboratorio de investigación social del Instituto de Problemas Regionales, Pyotr Kiryan, explicó a Izvestiya por qué se había producido tal reorganización de personal.

“Creo que dado que Manturov tuvo que lidiar con un perfil más amplio en términos de industria y comercio que el que tenía Borisov, se decidió que en el marco de la política anticrisis, los problemas de sanciones y como parte de la reestructuración estructural de la economía, sus competencias requieren ahora un estatus y una autoridad diferentes. Borisov, para no crear una división artificial de poderes, va a Roskosmos”, explicó el analista.

Recordó que Borisov una vez supervisó el complejo militar-industrial, y Roskosmos también es un área tecnológica. Allí, como señaló Kiryan, existen aproximadamente los mismos problemas y tareas.

“Se espera que Manturov coordine el trabajo en varias estrategias de la industria. Si, por ejemplo, estamos hablando de comercio minorista, cadenas de producción de productos básicos, entonces Manturov tiene una amplia experiencia en la interacción con el Ministerio de Agricultura, con los fabricantes y con la cadena de distribución de productos básicos. Tiene una buena experiencia en cómo se forma el precio, las cadenas de suministro, etc. Probablemente, monitoreará claramente el equilibrio de productores y consumidores”, dijo el analista.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Quien tiene prisa son los gringos para sacarles las castañas del fuego a sus multis.
> 
> Ese trigo, una parte es de Cargill y Monsanto y otra no, pero todo lo comercializan ellos.
> 
> Los rusos lo saben y supongo que dejarán salir el porcentaje que no sea de las dos para que los del Donbass cobren. El resto supongo que se quedará en el puerto.



No me suena que los del Donbas, tengan problemas para llevar sus barcos hasta el Mediterraneo, el problema lo tienen en la parte nazi, donde han minado la costa desde que comenzo la operacion especial rusa.

En el fondo esas negociaciones me huelen a troleada rusa, ya que los nazis no van a quitar las minas de ahi, y si "acuerdan" quitarlas para que salga el trigo nazi, pues va a ser un win-win de puta madre para liberar Odessa.


----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

Se evitan una serie de atentados terroristas en la región de Kherson

Las víctimas de los terroristas ucranianos debían ser miembros de la administración civil-militar y miembros del público. /TASS/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La reunión es del Consejo de seguridad, que incluye a Putin, al jefe de los servicios secretos FSB y al Estado mayor de la defensa.
> Pero no se sabe nada más, si ha empezado, ha acabado, o si han decidido nukear Londres.
> He visto una foto por ahí de la reunión, pero podría ser antigua perfectamente.
> 
> No parece que vaya a ocurrir nada...o tal vez sí. Los rusos para esto son sorprendentes. Parece que no ocurre nada y de repente...



Vivo sin vivir en mí.
Edito: ascenso de Manturov.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Jul 2022)

La alerta antiaérea está sonando en la mayoría de las zonas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Están moviendo fichas para el futuro de Putin......Manturov???
> 
> *Manturov, Rogozin, Borisov: cambios de personal en la Federación Rusa. Lo principal*
> Putin destituyó a Rogozin del cargo de Director General de Roskosmos
> ...



Eso va a ser interesante, por fin los liberales de mierda han sido purgados del Kremlin y se recuperara la industria.
Mucho movimiento en el tema Chips


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu puta madre....y encima guarra italiana que viene aqui a darnos sus consejos de mierda.....



que consejos tontolaba? tu capacidad lectora al mínimo, muy de la logse, saliste del cole temprano a coger manzanas o qué? analfabeto y nazi no se podia saber. A ver lee esto a ver si eres capaz, cateta

bueno, hablando de consejos, vuelve al colegio anda y cierra la puta boca


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> He encontrado esto.
> Alguien sabe algo. ¿Se puede confirmar?
> 
> @GonzlezRa12
> ...



La historia es conmovedora, desde luego.


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Jul 2022)

La ultima iniquidad de Putler dejar de pagar 300 pensiones a niños de la guerra.

Hijodeputa, se dejaron la pelleja en vuestro piojoso pais comiendo comunismo 80 años.

Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que consejos tontolaba? tu capacidad lectora al mínimo, muy de la logse, saliste del cole temprano a coger manzanas o qué? analfabeto y nazi no se podia saber. A ver lee esto a ver si eres capaz, cateta
> 
> bueno, hablando de consejos, vuelve al colegio anda y cierra la puta boca




Y tú cierra tu puto coño,que lo tienes como un bebeero patos---marrana----puta rata...


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> La ultima iniquidad de Putler dejar de pagar 300 pensiones a niños de la guerra.
> 
> Hijodeputa, se dejaron la pelleja en vuestro piojoso pais comiendo comunismo 80 años.
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles







¿Ni siquiera lees las noticias que pones?
¿Tan frágil mental eres que te quedas con el título falso y clickbait ?
¿Tan sencillo es hacerte tragar propaganda carne podrida sin que uses un mínimo de neuronas para formar tu criterio en base a la REALIDAD?

Lee la noticia y regresa a comentarla... anda. 

Crece como ser humano, persona seria y ciudadano con criterio.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A mi me ha venido con los mismos rollos sin conocerme... no se si será otro tipo de trolleo inteligente de los otanistas... si es asi es muy habil sino muy tonto



Me alegro que hayas dejado de citarme, en sirio. Pero ya es el segundo mensaje que te veo citando a lo que probablemente es otra misma cuenta tuya, para ir soltando rajaditas contra mi. A ver, es muy pueril tu tactica, pero he de citarlo por lo excepcionalmente subnormal que me parece.

No se puede ser tan tonto sin estar inoculado, tu llevas 3, te has puesto 3 y ahora haces ver que no! 

En fin, tu si que vales un sitio en mi acotada lista de ignorados porque tus tacticas son vergonzosas. Te vas de vuelta, no has durado ni 24 horas, es inaudito.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú cierra tu puto coño,que lo tienes como un bebeero patos-------puta rata...



no cerraré la puta boca, hasta que dejes de decir gilipolleces y mentiras, cómete esto nazipaletoide


pd: la fijación por el cono, es porque no has follado en tu triste vida, normal, eres nazi, mesetario, paleto y comedoritos, se te entiende, pobrecico...


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> La ultima iniquidad de Putler dejar de pagar 300 pensiones a niños de la guerra.
> 
> Hijodeputa, se dejaron la pelleja en vuestro piojoso pais comiendo comunismo 80 años.
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



En la noticia que enlazas, dice que Putler ha pagado, pero que españa no les entega los rublos ni realiza el cambio a la moneda corriente por que dicen no se que de "las sanciones". De que va eso de las sanciones, tu te has enterado?


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Puto asco de natashas de mierda



Gran cancion¡¡¡¡ y muy guapas¡¡¡


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah solo son numeritos, también son números para ti los civiles que han asesinado durante mas de 8 anos tus amiguetes de la otanazi, pera que te vas a santiguar a lo "madre de dios", jolagranputa.



Son números en el sentido de pedidas en relación con los avances, le puedes añadir la capacidad de producción y reparación.

De civiles y numeros creo que ayer mataron a mas civiles en un dia que en 8 años. El problema de los rusos es que creen que son un imperio


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no cerraré la puta boca, hasta que dejes de decir gilipolleces y mentiras, cómete esto nazipaletoide
> 
> 
> pd: la fijación por el cono, es porque no has follado en tu triste vida, normal, eres nazi, mesetario, paleto y comedoritos, se te entiende, pobrecico...



Que cono????será tu coÑo....   
Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener HDLGP.
Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo)....rata de cloaca...


----------



## Salamandra (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> no quiero hablar del tema  es muy cabezón....está por encima de 5.000kw, pero lo sabe todo.



Igual está pagando en el precio del gas la instalación de la caldera. Es más frecuente en comunidades de vecinos que descubren tras años (normalmente cuando el arquitecto quiere hacer amigos para la envolvente térmica) que pagaban de más y hay unas cuantas por mi zona cambiando el suministro y liquidando el resto del crédito por el banco.

Cosas que nunca avisan los profesionales administradores de fincas, claro que la ley a ese respecto les deja vía libre: son los que saben pero la responsabilidad es del presidente de turno.


----------



## SanRu (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> He encontrado esto.
> Alguien sabe algo. ¿Se puede confirmar?
> 
> @GonzlezRa12
> ...



Pues parece que más o menos es cierta...








Los Putin, una familia dura de pelar


La ciudad de Leningrado seguía con preocupación el avance de los nazis dentro de la Unión Soviética. Vladimir se había presentado voluntario para ir al frente. Era otoño de 1941. F




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Son números en el sentido de pedidas en relación con los avances, le puedes añadir la capacidad de producción y reparación.
> 
> De civiles y numeros creo que ayer mataron a mas civiles en un dia que en 8 años. El problema de los rusos es que creen que son un imperio



tu problema es que te tragas mucha propaganda, shurnazi


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Lo dije hace poco, cada nuevo crimen de guerra ruso acercaba más y más los misiles de alcance de 300 km a Ucrania.

Van a llegar, y en el kremlim lo saben.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que cono????será tu coÑo....
> Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener HDLGP.
> Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo)....rata de cloaca...



y yo deseo que como dice Zhu que te cojan la kgb o su equivalente,o te caiga un nuke en tu zona, sobran nazis como tú.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

Saboteadores ucranianos intentan huir y evitar un control ruso… el final no es el que esperaban


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jul 2022)

Qué potito todo


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Londres convoca al embajador ruso por la muerte de un británico en Ucrania.*
El Ministerio británico de Asuntos Exteriores convocó al embajador ruso en Londres, *Andrey Kelin*, para mostrar la "profunda preocupación" de las autoridades sobre las informaciones que apuntan a la muerte del británico Paul Urey en el territorio ucraniano controlado por Rusia.

"Estoy impactada por escuchar reportes sobre la muerte del trabajador humanitario Paul Urey mientras estaba detenido por aliados rusos en Ucrania. Rusia debe soportar la plena responsabilidad por esto", subrayó la ministra de Exteriores, *Liz Truss*, en un comunicado.

A juicio de la jefa de la diplomacia británica, Urey fue capturado *"mientras llevaba a cabo trabajo humanitario"*, ya que esta en Ucrania para "ayudar a gente ante la invasión rusa".

"El Gobierno ruso y sus aliados *continúan cometiendo atrocidades*, y los responsables serán llevados a la Justicia. Mis pensamientos están con la familia y amigos de Urey en este momento horroroso", agregó.

El alto funcionario que ha convocado al embajador, *Tim Barrow*, recibió instrucciones de recordarle que Rusia "debe cumplir sus obligaciones bajo el derecho humanitario internacional, incluido el respeto y la protección de todos los civiles".


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto huele a ataque de falsa bandera de los gordos.
> 
> Irina en telegram
> 
> ...



Espero equivocarme por lo peligroso para todos por la escalada que supone, pero creo que la intel yanki ha sabido que a partir de ahora son objetivos legítimos.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bull... ¿ y qué opinas de la gente *que DEMONIZA a Rusia, nación que NO conocen y que no les hizo nada* ?



Esto es literalmente un 'directo al hígado'.


----------



## Gnidlog (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El. Contraste grafico, es real?
> 
> Los t-62 son para el LNR DNR, como los Totchka, creo que simplemente esta inflado. No sabemos si los tanques fotografiados son ukranianos o rusos, ya se han visto fotos y videos fakes....
> 
> ...



Los T-64 no entrarían en los cómputos pero su numero es irrisorio en el total. Yo sigo los tanques porque son cosas que conozco y porque son fáciles de identificar y es lo más relevante en una ofensiva.

Oryx es lo mejor que hay en datos, se actualizan constantemente y si hay dudas sobre una unidad se va corrigiendo. Hay carros que han sido capturados y recapturados. Hay carros con tal nivel de destrucción que es imposible identificar. 

Hay unas gráficas y cada cual puede hacer una interpretación, hay gente que considera que rusia tiene 13.000 tanques, lo que la perdida de un millar es irrisorio. Siendo realistas que 3000 estén operativos ya es mucho

Por cada carro caen 2-3 BTR o BMP

El repliegue del norte fue porque era imposible de sostener las perdidas y ponía en peligro la existencia de muchas unidades. Pero en la segunda parte en el momento que avanzan las perdidas se disparan, otra vez.

Llegar a la vertical de Izium es llegar al 40%-45%, pueden llegar al Dnieper y conquistar Kharkiv con una perdida de un 60%, eso para tener una frontera estabilizada. Es un coste enorme


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y yo deseo que como dice Zhu que te cojan la kgb o su equivalente,o te caiga un nuke en tu zona, sobran nazis como tú.



Tú,la KGB y el chino de mierda me vais a chupar los cojones por tiempos.....puta rata italiana de mierda....


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué potito todo



Dirección, guión y producción:


----------



## Salamandra (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Espero equivocarme por lo peligroso para todos por la escalada que supone, pero creo que la intel yanki ha sabido que a partir de ahora son objetivos legítimos.





Live updates: Ukraine tensions



El presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin*, firmó el jueves una ley que permite al gobierno tomar medidas económicas especiales *para apoyar a las fuerzas armadas durante su lucha contra el terrorismo y otras operaciones en el extranjero.*


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Si, gente de "ONGs" que acaban cantando el himno ruso


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Lo que si hay que reconocerles a los rusos, en lo que son primera potencia mundial, es en propaganda.

Han estado viviendo de ello décadas teniendo a todos engañados sobre su supuesta tecnología


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué potito todo


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Oryx es lo mejor que hay en datos








jojojojojojo
Y como ese otros 200 o 300


----------



## Remequilox (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Son números en el sentido de pedidas en relación con los avances, le puedes añadir la capacidad de producción y reparación.
> 
> De civiles y numeros creo que ayer mataron a mas civiles en un dia que en 8 años. El problema de los rusos es que creen que son un imperio



Es que plantearse que el país más grande del mundo tiene como objetivo lograr avances "territoriales" (más allá de algún punto concreto), es bastante absurdo.
El avance ruso que les importa, y van bastante acelerados, es respecto de la capacidad bélica ucraniana.

Si te gastas 10 en destruir 30, aunque el enemigo logre reponer 5 por refuerzos internacionales y otros 5 por mejoría en las capacidades propias, el resultado es que "invirtiendo" 10 el enemigo ha disminuido 20.
Eso en el caso más favorable contando que Ucrania logra mejoras propias, y Rusia no.

Supongamos que a inicio del conflicto, las cosas estaban parejas: 1.000 de capacidad bélica mutua.
Cada semana de promedio se producen esas "inversiones/destrucciones".
Llevamos unas 20 semanas:
La capacidad rusa es ahora 1.000 - (20 x 10) = 800
La capacidad ucraniana es ahora 1.000 - (20 x 20) = 600

Yo eso lo veo como ir sacando ventaja poco a poco. Hemos pasado de una relación 1:1, a otra en que ya es 1,3:1. 
Y en relación al objetivo declarado (desmilitarizar), un claro y neto avance, semana tras semana. 
Si además, como resultado del proceso, van cayendo de a poquito poblaciones y territorios, pues bien. Es lo esperable.

Más o menos al ritmo de "avance" observado, hacia inicios de los fríos, la relación de fuerzas sería ya de 2:1, y salvo sorpresas, pasado el invierno, o estamos 3:1 o incluso ratios más desequilibradas.
Con esas superioridades "relativas", el ejército ruso toma cualquier lugar que le de la gana. Y no porque en ese momento no queden ya fuerzas ucranianas, sino porque no quedará capacidad real de resistir.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Un misil grande en el centro de Moscú estaría bien para dar a los rusos de su propia medicina.. cada misil ruso contra civiles ucranianos yo mandaria otro contra civiles rusos..


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Para eso hace falta un eurofighter, un su57 o un f35? o vale con cosas mucho más baratas y sencillas.



Lo que mola es la artillería y los misiles rusos. Eso sería agua bendita contra los moros (o cualquiera).


----------



## Pirro (15 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Corea del Sur comienza a aceptar tarjetas Mir*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando esto termine y se normalicen relaciones, los turistas rusos volverán y serán los comerciantes locales los que tengan que adaptarse a ellos y tener datáfonos que acepten “tarjetas Mir”.

Más allá de cuestiones geopolíticas hay una verdad universal, el que paga manda.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Pues parece que más o menos es cierta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ocasiones la vida tiene cosas muy curiosas ¿recordáis cuando hace pocas semanas puse imágenes de un tebeo francés, Spirou (et Fantasio, 1961) y de aquel malvado '*Zorglub*' que usaba una *Z* como símbolo para sus tropas? pues ahora resulta que el padre de Putin llevaba en su nombre parte de la palabra 'Spirou'. Cito:



> Vladimir *se escondió en un pantano. Allí pasó varias horas respirando a través de la caña de un junco*. Mientras, oía cómo los soldados alemanes caminaban a pocos pasos de él, escuchaba cómo ladraban los perros. De los 28 del grupo solo cuatro se salvaron. Uno de ellos fue ese voluntario que supo templar los pulmones en una situación límite. Su nombre completo era *Vladimir Spiridonovich Putin, el padre del actual presidente*.









No pretendo decir que sea una conspiración, solo que es una curiosa curiosidad.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania recibe la primera entrega de lanzacohetes M270.*
Ucrania anunció el viernes que había recibido su primera entrega de un sofisticado *sistema de lanzacohetes múltiples*, que se suma a un arsenal de artillería de largo alcance suministrado por los países occidentales.

"¡Los primeros MLRS M270 han llegado! Serán una buena compañía para los Himar en el campo de batalla", escribió el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, *Oleksiy Reznikov*, en las redes sociales, refiriéndose a los sistemas de cohetes de precisión estadounidenses desplegados recientemente en el conflicto. "No hay piedad para el enemigo", añadió


----------



## Saturnin (15 Jul 2022)

*Occidente está armando a Moldavia para enfrentar a Rusia, dice el expresidente de Moldavia*

Según Igor Dodon, Occidente está interesado en Moldavia solo como parte de un frente geopolítico contra Rusia y se preocupa poco por sus intereses económicos.












West is arming Moldova to confront Russia, says Moldova’s ex-president


According to Igor Dodon, the West is interested in Moldova only as part of a geopolitical front against Russia and cares little about its economic interests




tass.com


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

El que quiera que enlace. Imágenes desde dron.

Lorena en Twitter: "Soldados del 14° batallón "Fantasma" de la 4° brigada de la LPR están aplastando un pelotón de la 79° brigada de asalto aéreo. https://t.co/mL6wTpBlDm" / Twitter


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Lorena

_Se escucharon 4 fuertes explosiones en Dnepropetrovsk _


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, confía en que los socios occidentales proporcionarán a Ucrania proyectiles para los sistemas de misiles HIMARS capaces de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de 300 kilómetros.

«...Creo que es un movimiento paso a paso. Estamos demostrando que podemos afinar sus armas y alcanzar objetivos, y estamos obteniendo más armas con mayor alcance".

El ministro elogió a HIMARS por su precisión y alcance y señaló que ayudaron a reducir el número de bajas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass.

Según él, se necesitan más cohetes y artillería para cualquier intento de contraofensiva de las tropas ucranianas.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Jul 2022)

La otra guerra


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Menudo payaso Rogozin, uno de los que no me importaria que el hijoPutin mandara al Gulag


----------



## pemebe (15 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra: SItuacion en los frentes, Artilleria por doquier

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania rechazan los asaltos en los frentes de Slobozhanshchyna y Donetsk - Informe del Estado Mayor*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - VIERNES, 15 JULIO 2022, 18:41

*Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *a las 18:00 horas del 15 de julio

Detalles: 

*En el frente de Slobozhanshchyna*, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas han bombardeado con artillería de tubo y cohetes las zonas de Kharkiv, Stara Hnylytsia, Ruska Lozova, Ukrainka, Ruski Tyshky, Peremoha, Mykilske, Slatyne, Zolochiv, Krynychne, Chepil, Novomykolaivka, Nova Dmytrivka, Dibrovne, Bohorodychne y Karnaukhivka. Han realizado un ataque aéreo cerca de Verkhnii Saltiv.

Los soldados ucranianos volvieron a repeler con éxito el asalto, durante el cual los ocupantes intentaron establecer el control sobre Boрorodychnе.

*En el frente de Donetsk*, los agresores rusos intensificaron el uso de la aviación y de la artillería de tubos y cohetes en algunas zonas para ampliar el territorio temporalmente ocupado y alcanzar la frontera administrativa de la región de Donetsk.

El ejército ruso realizó ataques aéreos en las zonas de Verkhnokamianske, Ivano-Dariivka, Kramatorsk, Berestove, Bilohorivka, Pokrovske, Soledar, Nova Kamʼianka, Paraskoviivka, Bakhmut, Vesela Dolyna y Niu-York. Se registraron ataques con misiles y aéreos cerca de Bilohorivka, Yahidne, Bakhmut, Avdiivka y Novoselivka.

Los ocupantes intentaron tomar el control de parte de la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk. Se realizaron operaciones de asalto en las zonas de Nahirne y Bilohorivka. Los soldados ucranianos detuvieron con fuego todos estos pobres intentos de los ocupantes rusos y los hicieron retroceder.

Los invasores también hicieron varios intentos infructuosos de mejorar su posición táctica *en los frentes de Mykolaivka - Spirne, Myronivka - central de Vuhlehirska y Vidrodzhennia - Vershyna.* Sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

En las zonas de Pavlohrad y Pokrovsk, los soldados rusos realizaron reconocimientos aéreos con vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

*En los frentes de Kurakhove, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia, *el ejército ruso disparó artillería cerca de los municipios de Novomykhailivka, Pavlivka, Prechystivka, Novopil, Myrne y Mali Shcherbaky.

El intento de mejorar la posición táctica en las zonas de Solodke - Vodiane, Volodymyrivka - Vodiane, Yehorivka - Pavlivka terminó con importantes pérdidas para los ocupantes rusos. Los restos de las fuerzas rusas se retiraron bajo el fuego de los soldados ucranianos.

Para identificar los cambios en la posición de las tropas ucranianas y ajustar el fuego de artillería, el ejército ruso llevó a cabo un reconocimiento aéreo con vehículos aéreos no tripulados en la zona de Mala Tokmachka.

*En los frentes de Volyn y Polissia, *se observa la rotación de los aviones de detección de radares de largo alcance A-50U de las Fuerzas Aéreas y Espaciales de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia en el espacio aéreo de la República de Bielorrusia. Se mantiene la amenaza de ataques con misiles y aéreos desde el territorio y el espacio aéreo de la República de Bielorrusia.

*En el frente de Sivershchyna,* los invasores mantienen hasta cuatro grupos tácticos de batallones en las zonas fronterizas de las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk [Rusia] para demostrar su presencia y limitar las acciones de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania. Los ocupantes rusos bombardearon posiciones ucranianas cerca de Kucherivka y Pokrovka, en la región de Sumy.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh,* las tropas rusas están bombardeando las posiciones de los soldados ucranianos desde tanques, tubos y artillería de cohetes a lo largo de la línea del frente. Se han producido intentos de reconocimiento aéreo con vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

En las aguas del Mar Negro, los ocupantes mantienen tres portadores de armas de alta precisión listos para ser utilizados.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> No me suena que los del Donbas, tengan problemas para llevar sus barcos hasta el Mediterraneo, el problema lo tienen en la parte nazi, donde han minado la costa desde que comenzo la operacion especial rusa.
> 
> En el fondo esas negociaciones me huelen a troleada rusa, ya que los nazis no van a quitar las minas de ahi, y si "acuerdan" quitarlas para que salga el trigo nazi, pues va a ser un win-win de puta madre para liberar Odessa.




Que yo recuerde del puerto de Mariupol solo ha salido un barco turco a finales del mes pasado con 7000 Tm y escoltado por los rusos. Eso no es nada.

De Odessa , como dices, nada.

Tienen una solución muy sencilla. El trigo de agricultores almacenado en puertos del mar de Azov lo compran los rusos, les pagan directamente y se lo quedan. El de las multis pues que siga donde está.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto huele a ataque de falsa bandera de los gordos.
> 
> Irina en telegram
> 
> ...




Creo que no hay ninguna embajada de USA en Kiev sino en Leópolis.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (15 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es que plantearse que el país más grande del mundo tiene como objetivo lograr avances "territoriales" (más allá de algún punto concreto), es bastante absurdo.
> El avance ruso que les importa, y van bastante acelerados, es respecto de la capacidad bélica ucraniana.
> 
> Si te gastas 10 en destruir 30, aunque el enemigo logre reponer 5 por refuerzos internacionales y otros 5 por mejoría en las capacidades propias, el resultado es que "invirtiendo" 10 el enemigo ha disminuido 20.
> ...



Es que estamos comparando con una blitzkrieg tipo la invasión de Polonia o la de Francia por los nazis, o la del Sudeste Asiático por Japón, y la razón por la que avanzaban rápido era porque el tiempo corría en contra de ellos: tenían ventaja táctica inicial pero sus enemigos tenían capacidad industrial y materias primas con las que a medio plazo le dieron la vuelta a la situación. En esta guerra el tiempo en cambio corre a favor de Rusia.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Capacidades militares de Ukrolandia. Descripción gráfica real





Eso no es Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Que recuerde, del puerto de Mariupol solo ha salido un barco turco con 7000 Tm a finales del mes pasado y escoltado por los rusos. Eso no es nada.
> 
> De la zona de Odessa ( como dices ), nada.
> 
> Tienen también otra solución muy secilla. El trigo de agricultores que está en los puertos del mar de Azov lo compran, les pagan directamente y se lo quedan.



Pero no han salido mas barcos porque no puedan, no? En el peor de los casos, Mariupol no tiene necesidad en estos momentos de que salgan mas barcos del que ha salido. Se lleva el material a Rusia que esta a tiro de HIMARS y que puede asumir toda su produccion.

Desde Odessa el problema son las minas nazis. Desde Mariupol, cual es problema? Turquia no creo que se oponga a que pasen el estrecho.

Quiero decir, la parte rusa, no tiene ningun problema en este asunto, es occidente quien presiona para acaparar todo ese cereal.

PD: Ah vale, la seguridad vale. Estamos diciendo lo mismo sorry.


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Creo que no hay ninguna embajada de USA en Kiev sino en Leópolis.




https://elpais.com › internacional › 2022-04-22 › las-embajadas-vuelven-a-kiev.html
*Guerra en Ucrania: Las embajadas vuelven a Kiev - El País*
22 abr 2022Las *embajadas* vuelven a *Kiev* Las representaciones de 16 países, más la UE, operan ya en la capital ucrania. España se sumará en breve. El regreso subraya el fracaso ruso en la toma de la ciudad y...


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Para subliminalmente presumir en que se basan en la razon y no en el corazon...

La prensa sistemica, nunca da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Espero equivocarme por lo peligroso para todos por la escalada que supone, pero creo que la intel yanki ha sabido que a partir de ahora son objetivos legítimos.



Tarde o temprano no le quedará otro remedio a Rusia. A día de hoy los americanos están matando a muchos rusos. Dudo que los himars esos los opere algún ucra, y es obvio que los dirigen los satélites USA. 

Por eso es tan importante que Rusia use mucha más fuerza y acabe esta guerra cuanto antes. Cuantos antes la acabe menos riesgo de conflicto nuclear.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

*Los últimos momentos de una niña ucraniana muerta por un misil en Vinnytsia.*
Una niña de cuatro años, feliz y contenta, empuja orgullosa su cochecito en un video grabado por su madre y publicado en Instagram. Pero una hora más tarde Liza murió, víctima del disparo de *un misil ruso lanzado desde el Mar Negro*. El cochecito rosa queda volcado en la calle y manchado con la sangre de la niña.

Liza Dmitrieva, con síndrome de Down, se dirigía el jueves con su madre Irina a un centro terapéutico en Vinnytsia, una ciudad de unos *370.000 habitantes* situada a 250 kilómetros al suroeste de la capital Kiev.

En el video que Irina publicó en las redes sociales a las 9:38 locales, Liza salta en la acera en* unos leggings blanco y un top azul cielo*, con lo que parece una margarita cosida en el hombro. Ninguna de las dos tenía motivos para temer lo que ocurriría. Vinnytsia está a varios cientos de kilómetros de la línea de frente más cercana.

"¿Adónde vamos, cariño?", pregunta la madre a su hija en el video publicado en Instagram.* "¡Allá!"* responde la niña sacudiendo su cabello rubio, atado con una pinza blanca en forma de mariposa.

Unos 80 minutos más tarde, varios misiles lanzados desde un submarino ruso que patrullaba el Mar Negro alcanzaron Vinnytsia, devastaron el centro de la ciudad y mataron a 23 personas, *incluidos otros dos niños*.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Eso va a ser interesante, por fin los liberales de mierda han sido purgados del Kremlin y se recuperara la industria.
> Mucho movimiento en el tema Chips



pues el experimento anti-liberal de hace unas décadas no es que acabara muy bien


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> * La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores británica, Liz Truss, culpó a Rusia de la muerte del mercenario británico Paul Ury, que murió en el cautiverio de la DNR*
> "Estoy conmocionada por la noticia de la muerte del cooperante británico Paul Ury, que estaba bajo la custodia de un satélite ruso en Ucrania. Rusia debe ser considerada plenamente responsable de esto", dijo el gobierno británico en un comunicado.
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que después de ese British vengan muchísimos más. Los rusos deberían hacer ensayos con los Khinzals y la flota inglesa. Realmente, eso no escalaría el conflicto a diferencia de matar americanos, y nos íbamos a reir un rato.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tarde o temprano no le quedará otro remedio a Rusia. A día de hoy los americanos están matando a muchos rusos. Dudo que los himars esos los opere algún ucra, y es obvio que los dirigen los satélites USA.
> 
> Por eso es tan importante que Rusia use mucha más fuerza y acabe esta guerra cuanto antes. Cuantos antes la acabe menos riesgo de conflicto nuclear.



Rusia nos vendió la moto de su super ejercito, cuando es un ejercito de mierda que solo sabe bombardear a civiles.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pues el experimento anti-liberal de hace unas décadas no es que acabara muy bien



Efectivamente, acabo en la mierda porque infiltraron a escoria liberal como el Yeltsin. Cuando llego Putin e hizo todo lo contrario a lo que decian los ejjjjpertos del IMF y demas escoria es cuando empezo a levantar el pais.
Idealmente, deberiamos haber transicionado a un modelo como el Chino, dejar libertad economica para pequeñas y medianas empresas que recojan los frutos de los descubrimientos de las grandes corporaciones publico-privadas. En general, es lo que se esta moviendo ahora y se estan aprobando planos interesantes en el sector de la tecnologia, sobre todo con el tema de fabricacion de Microcircuitos...
El comunismo no va a volver, tampoco lo va a hacer la mierda esa liberal de los 90s


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, español.



Ser *español *es un orgullo (en términos históricos, no actuales obviamente), ser *chino *es una desgracia estética y genética.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Efectivamente, acabo en la mierda porque infiltraron a escoria liberal como el Yeltsin. Cuando llego Putin e hizo todo lo contrario a lo que decian los ejjjjpertos del IMF y demas escoria es cuando empezo a levantar el pais.
> Idealmente, deberiamos haber transicionado a un modelo como el Chino, dejar libertad economica para pequeñas y medianas empresas que recojan los frutos de los descubrimientos de las grandes corporaciones publico-privadas. En general, es lo que se esta moviendo ahora y se estan aprobando planos interesantes en el sector de la tecnologia, sobre todo con el tema de fabricacion de Microcircuitos...
> El comunismo no va a volver, tampoco lo va a hacer la mierda esa liberal de los 90s



¿Cómo se percibe el papel de Alemania en Rusia?. Yo estoy viendo el gen nazi asomar la colita, pero el servilismo a USA no está bien visto por ese gen.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Una reflexión personal, si los gobernantes de Europa nos han metido en este atolladero que nos va a llevar a una catástrofe total es porque saben muy bien que la población en Europa no se va a rebelar de forma masiva, hace mucho tiempo que nos han perdido el respeto, y ahora mismo no hay ninguna organización que pueda organizar a las masas para derribar este sistema , nos van a someter por hambre y frío , no veo una solución viable a la vista, me van a acusar de derrotista pero no se ve nada que pueda acabar con esta locura.
> Esto hace 40 - 50 años ya hubiera dado lugar a levantamientos masivos en toda Europa y ya no digamos en el invierno que viene si la población se muere de frío y no puede pagar las facturas de energía para calentarse y cocinar.
> De seguro que hubieran dado marcha atrás a las primeras de cambio porque la población iría a por ellos, los destruirían , y ahora nada, la gente tiene la cabeza comida que aguantarán todas las privaciones que les hagan pasar.
> Que panorama más negro.



Resiliencia... La versión laica y postmoderna de la resignación cristiana de toda la vida.
Solo que en vez del paraíso.... Prometen la NADA.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pero no han salido mas barcos porque no puedan, no? En el peor de los casos, Mariupol no tiene necesidad en estos momentos de que salgan mas barcos del que ha salido. Se lleva el material a Rusia que esta a tiro de HIMARS y que puede asumir toda su produccion.
> 
> Desde Odessa el problema son las minas nazis. Desde Mariupol, cual es problema? Turquia no creo que se oponga a que pasen el estrecho.
> 
> ...



Los que quieren sacarlo de verdad son los gringos. Los rusos tampoco están por la labor ( aunque digan lo contrario ) porque tienen un activo gringo " congelado ".

Los ucros o gringos quieren una solución global para el trigo ( el de mariupol también lo consideran suyo ) y no quieren dejar que salga solo el de Mariupol y no el de Odessa.

Por eso digo que la solución fácil es que los rusos compren la parte que deben comprar. Así el de Odessa los gringos ni lo catan.


----------



## El_Suave (15 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> MAÑANA es día 15
> No es OCTUBRE pero como ya anticipamos por aquí....el gas como que no va a volver a fluir. Los Bielorrusos están calentando para salir y Lituania tiene una cantidad de boletos para ser atacada inenarrable.
> Alguien está "exterminando" a los políticos de los países y no es para nada bueno. La Estonia, Boris, Draghi....y en breve el alemán...
> Y la ciudadanía....pues como en el Titanic....seguimos bailando al son de la música. Ya notaremos el frío agua en los tobillos en breve. De esta, no nos vamos a librar. Ahora hay que ver entre todos....como minimizar daños si es que todavía estamos a tiempo.
> Y nuestros ninis....y todos esos chavalotes y chavalotas entre 16 y 25 años....ya verás cuando se enteren que tienen que volver a hacer la mili obligatoriamente....y además de 12 meses ...



Precisamente para evitar eso resulta imprescindible que Rusia siga desnazificando hasta el Atlántico.

Esta vez que no se queden en Berlín, que ya vemos lo que pasa, no acabas con ellos y 80 años después vuelven a las andadas.

Hay que desnazificar hasta el Atlántico, después seguir y descolonizar América del Norte, pues es la única parte de América que falta por descolonizar, ya que el Sur de América se descolonizo hace dos siglos, pero fué rápidamente recolonizado por el norte.


----------



## McNulty (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124367
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124368
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124369
> 
> ...



Ostia puta. Vaya nivelazo de contrastación.

Así es como habrán contando los miles de tanques supuestamente destruidos. La cantidad de fakes que les habrán colado vía RRSS a estos parguelas debe de ser muy alta.

Es una completa farsa Oryx, una página web claramente al servicio del bando otanianio.


----------



## El_Suave (15 Jul 2022)

"Descolonizar a Rusia": EEUU muestra cómo quiere balcanizar el país euroasiático


Un comité del gobierno, bajo la tutela de Victoria "Fuck Europe" Nuland, plantea que ya no basta con un cambio de régimen. Han que dividir a Rusia




www.lahaine.org




"Descolonizar a Rusia": EEUU muestra cómo quiere balcanizar el país euroasiático

Lo que hay que descolonizar es América del Norte, justo seguido de desnazificar Europa. Es el único gran territorio aún por descolonizar, por devolver la tierra a sus legítimos propietarios.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto huele a ataque de falsa bandera de los gordos.
> 
> Irina en telegram
> 
> ...



¿Cómo es posible que en la capital de un país en guerra haya "eventos masivos"?


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ser *español *es un orgullo (en términos históricos, no actuales obviamente), ser *chino *es una desgracia estética y genética.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


>



Se nota que has andado poco por china. Por cierto, la de la foto es guapa porque no parece china, parece japonesa.


----------



## rejon (15 Jul 2022)

232 tanques PT-91 Twardy polacos están en camino a Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 232 tanques PT-91 Twardy polacos están en camino a Ucrania.



A ver si hay suerte y se encuentran con el señor del saco, llamado Iskander, por la noche.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Se nota que has andado poco por china. Por cierto, la de la foto es guapa porque no parece china, parece japonesa.



Mira, lo de estar orgulloso de ser español, lo comparto. Lo otro es mierda racista y sobra en este hilo, a mi entender.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mira, lo de estar orgulloso de ser español, lo comparto. Lo otro es mierda racista y sobra en este hilo, a mi entender.



No es racista, hombre. No te lo tomes así. Pero date una vuelta por China y verás como luego te tomas el comentario de otra forma.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.



Esa es tu forma de ver las cosas...

El mundo no es blanco o negro, excepto para maniqueos como tu (y el espiritu liberrimo de las landas), que encima nos tratas de ignorantes, poco menos que untermenschen ideologicos, por no adorar las virtudes del marxismo.

Te repito, somos muchos los que no vamos a cambiar una dictadura por otra...asi que si sigues empeñado en "sereis comunistas por cojones"...tienes que estar dispuesto a matarnos, y ya te digo...que yo me ire con una sonrisa en la boca...y con un monton de hijos de la gran puta liberticidas en mi cuenta...

No me importa morir si es defendiendo el espiritu critico y la libertad de pensamiento y de expresion.

Es mejor eso que vivir arrastrao y reprimido ante agentes del partido como tu.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Red Star (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.



Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.



Joder, que malditos mentirosos sois los comunistas. Los nazis son de los vuestros, otro tipo de izmierda. 

Partizo NAZI: Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei 


a poco apañao que seas con los idiomas creo que pillarás lo de 'sozialistische'


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Ya me veo a los Saud diciendoles "Buestlas almadas nos intimidan un pito, tenemos un buen puñado de kalibles que nos han bendido buestlos hamegos rlusos".

"¿A que quereis que juguemos ahora...?"

Ademas a esa gente, por muchos nukes que les lances... no va a degradar mucho el terreno...


----------



## jabalino (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué bueno sería que te informes sobre el futuro de Gazprom en vez de hacer el papel de tonto una y otra vez.



Cuando se te mean en la boca lo mejor es cerrarla para evitar que sigan con el chorrazo de orín , pero bueno, tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ostia puta. Vaya nivelazo de contrastación.
> 
> Así es como habrán contando los miles de tanques supuestamente destruidos. La cantidad de fakes que les habrán colado vía RRSS a estos parguelas debe de ser muy alta.
> 
> Es una completa farsa Oryx, una página web claramente al servicio del bando otanianio.



Y el "neutral" de Oryx es en el que se basan los ejjjjjjjpertos patrios de YT para hacer sus analisis.
Porque tengo las imagenes en el otro disco duro, pero vamos asi en resumen es un Turco con el culo escocido porque los rusos les mataron a 100 soldados ahi por Siria.
En Febrero estaba haciendo analisis que ha borrado de su cuenta de las capacidades de produccion de Rusia, que si en Marzo no hay misiles ... 
En general lo de siempre "2 semanas"


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No es racista, hombre. No te lo tomes así. Pero date una vuelta por China y verás como luego te tomas el comentario de otra forma.



¿Que región de China? Es como si me dijeras date una vuelta por Europ,. en pueblos, culturas y razas aunque unidos por más de 2000 años de historia.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo se percibe el papel de Alemania en Rusia?. Yo estoy viendo el gen nazi asomar la colita, pero el servilismo a USA no está bien visto por ese gen.



Bueno, diria que una de las posiciones mas comunes es que tienen la poya americana hasta el exofago y no puden hacer mucho mas, se la suda el conflicto quiren mantener lo poco que les queda de industria frente a America/China pero sin el gas ruso va a ser dificil, sin mas.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha mencionado ya pero como sea cierto es otro ostión mas. Y de los gordos. 

Si rusia crea su standard de calidad de crudo... . Y china la acepta.. ..(suponiendo que haciendo esto, rusia saca de debajo de la alfombra cosas feas.. ) sería el acabose. De esto no se mucho. Alguno que entienda?


Russia plans to create its own benchmark grade of oil.

It is expected that oil trading on the national platform will begin in October, and the creation of a reference grade will be completed in 2023, Bloomberg reports.

The reference grade is a special brand with a certain composition of impurities and density. The reference prices are used when setting prices for other grades.

Today there are three main reference varieties in the world – North Sea Brent, Texas WTI and Arab Dubai. 

The Russian Urals brand, which does not have the title of a benchmark, is traded in relation to Brent and is almost always cheaper (sold at a discount).

The purpose of creating its own reference brand is to gain control over prices and neutralize attempts by the West to limit Russia's income from the sale of "black gold".

Earlier, the US State Department announced plans of the G7 countries to set a "marginal price" for Russian oil


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Jul 2022)

La decadencia y la aberracion en la que se ha covertido el imperio en una imagen.

Sin palabras.


----------



## llabiegu (15 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Saboteadores ucranianos intentan huir y evitar un control ruso… el final no es el que esperaban



Se dejo el intermitente puesto...


----------



## cobasy (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Earlier, the US State Department announced plans of the G7 countries to set a "marginal price" for Russian oil



A ver si lo consiguen...
Lo de la mafia se está quedando corto...


----------



## NS 4 (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que mas quisieras, subnormal, he pasado el SARS2 sin vacunas, sin casi notarlo, y eso que calzo un 69, no te pido que lo superes, iguálalo.



Pense que te habias chutao las tres dosis de la chinita...


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los T-64 no entrarían en los cómputos pero su numero es irrisorio en el total. Yo sigo los tanques porque son cosas que conozco y porque son fáciles de identificar y es lo más relevante en una ofensiva.
> 
> Oryx es lo mejor que hay en datos, se actualizan constantemente y si hay dudas sobre una unidad se va corrigiendo. Hay carros que han sido capturados y recapturados. Hay carros con tal nivel de destrucción que es imposible identificar.
> 
> ...



Ya se verá. De tanques no tengo ni idea. Pero me parece difícil hablar de datos y de estimaciones en esta guerra ahora. Despues ya se vera.... O no.


----------



## llabiegu (15 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> La ultima iniquidad de Putler dejar de pagar 300 pensiones a niños de la guerra.
> 
> Hijodeputa, se dejaron la pelleja en vuestro piojoso pais comiendo comunismo 80 años.
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



Al ignore. Menuda calidad de forero...


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, que malditos mentirosos sois los comunistas. Los nazis son de los vuestros, otro tipo de izmierda.
> 
> Partizo NAZI: Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei
> 
> ...



Siguiendo tu razonamiento, en EEUU el Partido Demócrata no es republicano, y el Partido Republicano no es demócrata. ¿no?

Como dicen los abogados.... _"Cualquier documento con un título nunca es quien dice ser, sino lo que realmente es"_ (de cara a deducir qué leyes se le aplican).


----------



## niraj (15 Jul 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> ¿Como es que Alemania no tiene a nadie a quien comprar gas? ¿El problema es que necesitan demasiado, que no lo quieren pagar o que es? ¿Cual es la opinion de los ciudadanos de alli con lo que se viene en los proximos meses? ¿Cuanto tiempo mas va a durar este sinsentido?



1. Si tienen a quien comprar, pero entre las sanciones de la UE y las de USA, cada vez es más difícil que podamos volver a comprar el gas ruso  

2. El problema es que el gas se puede transportar de 2 formas; mediante tubería en estado gaseoso, o por barco pasándolo a líquido en el lugar de origen y nuevamente a gas en el puerto de destino.
Como Alemania se niega a comprar el gas ruso que llega por tubería, solo le queda la opción de comprar gas licuado, lo cual tiene 2 problemas:

2.1 Aumenta mucho la demanda respecto a la oferta, y los barcos que pueden transportar gas licuado son los que son y llevaría años aumentar el número. Como en la UE tenemos mucho dinero, puede comprar los envíos, aunque eso impide que países más pobres, como Sri Lanka, puedan seguir recibiendo el gas.

2.2 Aunque la UE pueda pagar mucho para que los barcos le lleven el gas licuado, en el puerto se necesita volver a gasificarlo, y Alemania actualmente tiene pocas regasificadoras en sus puertos, muchas menos de las que necesita.

3. La opinión de los ciudadanos alemanes no la sé. Pero la industria alemana que puede permitírselo está huyendo a China, que tiene unos gastos energéticos mucho menores, ya que están recibiendo por tubería el gas barato ruso que Alemania se niega a comprar.

4. Tiene pinta que la cosa va para muy largo. Posiblemente nos quedan por delante bastante años sin saber que es una ducha con agua caliente


----------



## Salamandra (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No se si alguien lo ha mencionado ya pero como sea cierto es otro ostión mas. Y de los gordos.
> 
> Si rusia crea su standard de calidad de crudo... . Y china la acepta.. ..(suponiendo que haciendo esto, rusia saca de debajo de la alfombra cosas feas.. ) sería el acabose. De esto no se mucho. Alguno que entienda?
> 
> ...



Pero éso ya se sabe. En You Tube los de El Chapucero, mexicanos, suelen hablar. Hay petróleos más pesados con más impurezas según su origen y además teóricamente cada refinería solía estar preparada para procesar determinado crudo.

En las refinerías quitarán impurezas y cada petróleo tendrá las propias de su procedencia y habrá que preparar el proceso industrial.

México ¿ o era Venezuela?. Tenía un crudo pesado que creo que no es tan bueno pero que se habían especializado en procesar los texanos.

No sé cual de los dos era porque los mexicanos empiezan a procesar y a los venezolanos los sancionaron así que la noticia es de uno de esos dos países y la noticia lo explicaba de refilón.

Si mezclas crudos, cada día de un sitio, es de esperar que el refinado salga peor porque el proceso no está adaptado. Irá por ahí el tema.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ya se verá. De tanques no tengo ni idea. Pero me parece difícil hablar de datos y de estimaciones en esta guerra ahora. Despues ya se vera.... O no.



Nah, si que les enviaron T-62M a las republicas aliadas, en general es un tanque Aceptable para ser usado en segunda linea y es mejor que los tanques que esta usando ahora Ucrania en primera linea.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De intel slava z.
> 
> ⚡El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro dijo que tienen escenarios de "emergencia militar" para proteger a 150.000 húngaros en la Transcarpacia ucraniana, pero a las autoridades les gustaría evitar tales escenarios.
> 
> ...



Los soldados hungaros no seran los primeros en entrar en Ucrania, de hacerlo sera despues de que los polacos declaren un protectorado en Galitzia.

PD- Solo estan avisando de sus intenciones, ahora solo faltan las declaraciones rumanas, declarando que protegeran a los ucranianos de origen rumano.


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los soldados hungaros no seran los primeros en entrar en Ucrania, de hacerlo sera despues de que los polacos declaren un protectorado en Galitzia.
> 
> PD- Solo estan avisando de sus intenciones, ahora solo faltan las declaraciones rumanas, declarando que protegeran a los ucranianos de origen rumano.



Mereceria la pena solo para tirar la estatua de Bandera que esta en el puto centro de la ciudad de Lwów que solia ser una de las joyas de Polonia.
Hay bastantes volutnarios polacos sobre todo nacionalistas con los rusos.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Siguiendo tu razonamiento, en EEUU el Partido Demócrata no es republicano, y el Partido Republicano no es demócrata. ¿no?
> 
> Como dicen los abogados.... _"Cualquier documento con un título nunca es quien dice ser, sino lo que realmente es"_ (de cara a deducir qué leyes se le aplican).



Dejar de hacer el ridículo. El partido NAZI era de izquierda, Hitler se autodenominaba socialista.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> La ultima iniquidad de Putler dejar de pagar 300 pensiones a niños de la guerra.
> 
> Hijodeputa, se dejaron la pelleja en vuestro piojoso pais comiendo comunismo 80 años.
> 
> Rusia deja de pagar las pensiones a los niños de la guerra españoles



Veo que ni siquiera te lees la noticia.
La culpa no es de Putin subnormal, sino de los Bancos españoles, que no aceptan las transferencias rusas.

Pero tú ni sabes donde está Rusia, ni lo que es una transferencia, ni lo que es el dinero.
De culos ardiendo sí sabes más, eso es incuestionable.


----------



## Como El Agua (15 Jul 2022)

Parece que se confirma de manera extraoficial, en estos casos no suele haber confirmación oficial:
"El ejército ruso tomó posesión del lanzacohetes estadounidense MLRS HIMARS

La fuente de la publicación "Primavera rusa" confirmó el hecho de que el lanzacohetes estadounidense MLRS HIMARS estaba a disposición del ejército ruso.

Anteriormente, hubo informes en la web de que fue vendido por militantes ucranianos corruptos. No se sabe si esto es así, pero ahora ella ya está en Rusia."


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que región de China? Es como si me dijeras date una vuelta por Europ,. en pueblos, culturas y razas aunque unidos por más de 2000 años de historia.



Las 'etnias' como los llaman los chinos, son cuatro gatos que han quedado vivos de milagro. Casi todos los chinos son Han. Es increíble lo grande que es China, la cantidad de gente que tiene, y la poca diversidad que tienen.


----------



## No al NOM (15 Jul 2022)

Por cierto el hijo de perra de Tom Martín homosexual a sueldo de la OTAN no para de publicar fakes tras fake, y por medio mucho clickbait



Grupo para cerrarle el canal a base de denuncias por " información falsa" o Spam engañoso?

Aunque pensándolo, no creo que JUdetube le cierre nada


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

El informe que sigo, hay una mención interesante del conflicto Turco-Sirio.


----------



## ignorante (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Se nota que has andado poco por china. Por cierto, la de la foto es guapa porque no parece china, parece japonesa.



Y tú comes poco en restaurantes chinos, porque algunas camareras están de muy buen ver (y dudo que contraten japonesas).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las 'etnias' como los llaman los chinos, son cuatro gatos que han quedado vivos de milagro. Casi todos los chinos son Han. Es increíble lo grande que es China, la cantidad de gente que tiene, y la poca diversidad que tienen.



Efectivamente, a lo largo de miles de años los Han se han impuesto, la etnias minoritarias son porcentualmente irrelevantes. Hay que recordar que son casi 1500 millones los chinos…

Han:
Constituye el 92 % de la población de la República Popular China, 98 % en Taiwán, 75 % en Singapur y aproximadamente el 20 % de la población mundial. 
(Wikipedia)


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Como cojones se hace para que no salga esta mierda? 
Intelslava/33172


Alguien puede traducir esto? Gracias


----------



## dedalo00 (15 Jul 2022)

*¿Cómo se recibe la ayuda humanitaria en Donetsk?: Diputado Vladislav Berdichevsky explica*
La ayuda humanitaria para asistir a las familias afectadas por los bombardeos del ejército ucraniano es indispensable en momentos en los que las agresiones contra la población civil se acentúan. Esta ayuda llega en su mayoría desde la vecina Rusia, explicó entrevistado en exclusiva para Venezuela News, Vladislav Berdichevsky, diputado del Consejo Popular de la República Popular de Donetsk. "La ayuda oficial se distribuye a través del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de la Federación de Rusia. Son los convoyes blancos los que ahorita están trayendo los materiales para construcción y por supuesto hay particulares que ayudan a nuestra gente en Mariúpol, a los que están ubicados cerca de los frentes de combate", explicó Berdichevsky.




*Corresponsal de guerra, Aleksandr Sladkov, habla en exclusiva para Venezuela News*
El destacado corresponsal de guerra ruso, Aleksandr Sladkov, cuenta a la agencia de noticias Venezuela News cómo ha sido su experiencia haciendo cobertura informativa en Donetsk, especialmente en los últimos meses, en los que se han recrudecido los bombardeos del ejército ucraniano contra la población civil. Dice que las agresiones de Ucrania no son nada extraordinario y asegura que Rusia no tiene otra opción. Vea la entrevista íntegra aquí.


*Exclusiva | Liu Sivaya: Cuando Biden quiera que Zelensky negocie, negociará*
En nuestra cobertura especial en Donetsk, conversamos con Liu Sivaya, politóloga y bloguera originaria de Siberia (Rusia), con unos diez años viviendo en Madrid (España) y con experiencia de meses en cobertura informativa en la región del Donbas. “Todo el conflicto depende de lo que decidan desde arriba, que es en los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica; es decir, en Ucrania ahora mismo se están decidiendo muy pocas cosas. Cuando en la administración Biden quieran que Zelensky negocie definitivamente negociará”, expresó en su intercambio con Venezuela News.


Por otra parte, siento mucho leer en este hilo acerca de lo de Ronanoir, tenía grandes aportaciones en el hilo de Siria.... Somos polvo de estrellas.


----------



## niraj (15 Jul 2022)

Gracias a las sanciones, alguien "se lo está llevando crudo" y no es Rusia precisamente


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, a lo largo de miles de años los Han se han impuesto, la etnias minoritarias son porcentualmente irrelevantes. Hay que recordar que son casi 1500 millones los chinos…
> 
> Han:
> Constituye el 92 % de la población de la República Popular China, 98 % en Taiwán, 75 % en Singapur y aproximadamente el 20 % de la población mundial.
> (Wikipedia)



La primera vez que fui a China fue una de las cosas que más me llamó la atención. Racialmente eran parecidísimos. Alguno había que no era así, pero casi tenías que ir a verlo a alguna feria/mercado de artesanía. 

Otra cosa que me impactó fue que no les queda una mierda de su pasado. Hasta la Gran Muralla está reconstruida en gran parte.


----------



## Roedr (15 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Y tú comes poco en restaurantes chinos, porque algunas camareras están de muy buen ver (y dudo que contraten japonesas).



Si me dieran un euro por desasnar al personal... los chinos de Occidente son muy distintos de los chinos autónomos. En occidente, hasta les salen pelos en la piernas. 

Te cuento cuáles son mis dos lugares chinos favoritos: Starbucks y McDonalds. Lo que comen allí no es lo que comen aquí. Lo que respiran allí, no es lo que respiran aquí. Aunque en esto último reconozco que han mejorado muchísimo.


----------



## kerevienteya (15 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los T-64 no entrarían en los cómputos pero su numero es irrisorio en el total. Yo sigo los tanques porque son cosas que conozco y porque son fáciles de identificar y es lo más relevante en una ofensiva.
> 
> Oryx es lo mejor que hay en datos, se actualizan constantemente y si hay dudas sobre una unidad se va corrigiendo. Hay carros que han sido capturados y recapturados. Hay carros con tal nivel de destrucción que es imposible identificar.
> 
> ...



El tanque y los vehículos blindados de infantería siguen siendo importantes en las ofensivas, pero son secundarios en esta guerra, donde el elemento primordial es la artillería, donde Rusia arrasa 10 a 1.
Lo mismo que en las pérdidas de efectivos, donde es inverso, las pérdidas rusas son 1/10 de las Ucranianas.
Por lo que si asumes que las pérdidas Rusas se "disparan", imagina las Ucranianas. 
El resto de datos son propaganda. Difícil de tragar a estas alturas, donde cualquiera que simplemente visite unos pocos canales de Telegram adecuados verá la innegable realidad.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.



A los EEUU les costo el Euromaidan del 2014, 5.000 millones de dolares de los cuales los banderistas se han llevado la mitad.


----------



## torque_200bc (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Y el "neutral" de Oryx es en el que se basan los ejjjjjjjpertos patrios de YT para hacer sus analisis.
> Porque tengo las imagenes en el otro disco duro, pero vamos asi en resumen es un Turco con el culo escocido porque los rusos les mataron a 100 soldados ahi por Siria.
> En Febrero estaba haciendo analisis que ha borrado de su cuenta de las capacidades de produccion de Rusia, que si en Marzo no hay misiles ...
> En general lo de siempre "2 semanas"




El admin Oryx me suena que estaba relacionado con la empresa de los drones turcos. (Baryrakar?). O sea que la base de fotos del blog funcionaba mucho como catalogo publicitario de las capacidades de los mismos.

Sobre sus analisis, pues lo mismo que se ha visto de los informes britanicos o yankis. Los parguelas patrios los usaban como fuente de verdad, no se si porque son retrasados o porque lo ordeno el ministerio, pero hace algunas semanas que ya ni eso porque se ha visto que no son muy veraces, que ya se sabia pero bueno.

Es como los mensajes de telegram de o los post de @Inaceptable. Cuando los lees ya ves si tienen sentido mas o menos o no. Yo no considero veraces mas del 10% de lo que publican o asi. Ademas va por rachas, hay veces que no necesitan contar muchas trolas y otras temporadas que estan on fire.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Plañidera on course...?.
> 
> Las cucarachas satánicas no matan no...?.



Otro que tiene mierda en la cabeza. Mierda y humo.


----------



## mazuste (15 Jul 2022)

Escobar: Rusia y China ni siquiera han empezado a subir el dial del dolor

_*El combo en el poder en Washington en realidad “apoya” la unificación de Gran Bretaña, 
Polonia, Ucrania y los Tres Enanos Bálticos como una alianza separada de la OTAN/UE, 
con el objetivo de “fortalecer el potencial de defensa”. Es la posición oficial del Embajador
de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN, Julian Smith.

Así que el verdadero objetivo imperial es dividir la ya destrozada UE en pedazos de mini 
sindicatos, todos ellos bastante frágiles y evidentemente más “manejables”, como los euró*_
*cratas de Bruselas, cegados por una mediocridad sin límites, obviamente no lo ven venir.


*


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Cuando se te mean en la boca lo mejor es cerrarla para evitar que sigan con el chorrazo de orín , pero bueno, tú a lo tuyo.



Sí claro.
​


----------



## cobasy (15 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?



Podríamos dejarlo en que eran bastante diferentes a los comunistas...en que bancada se sentarían es otro tema.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Parece que se confirma de manera extraoficial, en estos casos no suele haber confirmación oficial:
> "El ejército ruso tomó posesión del lanzacohetes estadounidense MLRS HIMARS
> 
> La fuente de la publicación "Primavera rusa" confirmó el hecho de que el lanzacohetes estadounidense MLRS HIMARS estaba a disposición del ejército ruso.
> ...



Oh, debe ser verdad.

Jajajaja qué manga de tarados.


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

topwar_official/51848
Acojonante la cara del soldado despues del ataque. 

Vomo se te tiene que quedar la cabeza despues de vivir una guerra....


----------



## bigmaller (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124367
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124368
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124369
> 
> ...



Eso es un mil mi-2??? ??????

Edito. En la pagina de onyx dice que es un mil mi-2 capturado por los rusos. Tendria sentido. 

Pero tambien digo que el que se fie de esas imagenes para tener una contabilidad fiable está chalado. Yo de aviones algo sé y el que me diga que es capaz de ver diferentes aviones es esas fotos... . No le creo nada. en uno sale un serial....en otro una rueda....en otro una estrella....de tanques no puta idea, sacs una foto a la boche otra a la tarde otra en un rastrojo a doscientos metros, otra en el bosquecillo de atras...... No lo veo


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jul 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Podríamos dejarlo en que eran bastante diferentes a los comunistas...en que bancada se sentarían es otro tema.



Yo leí alguno de ellos (neonazis) referirse a que no estaban en ningúno de estos dos lados, que se sentian que eran una tercera vía.

Y de todas formas hay que separar -hasta cierto punto- el modelo económico del político/social para poner a x en un bando u otro, no todo es A o B.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> La historia es conmovedora, desde luego.



el advenimiento del katejon.


----------



## Remequilox (15 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es que estamos comparando con una blitzkrieg tipo la invasión de Polonia o la de Francia por los nazis, o la del Sudeste Asiático por Japón, y la razón por la que avanzaban rápido era porque el tiempo corría en contra de ellos: tenían ventaja táctica inicial pero sus enemigos tenían capacidad industrial y materias primas con las que a medio plazo le dieron la vuelta a la situación. En esta guerra el tiempo en cambio corre a favor de Rusia.



Efectivamente.

En las doctrinas militares muchas veces las soluciones que se plantean no es "porque seas más fuerte", sino "porque eres más débil, y aun así, quieres ganar".
Por ejemplo, con eso de la blitzkrieg, o la doctrina soviética de operaciones profundas , o los mismos HIMARS, por poner solo un ejemplo táctico-operativo, uno estratégico, y una solución armamentística.

Táctico-operativo: No tengo capacidad de aguante bastante, pero aprendo como dar un golpe de gracia súbito y letal. Tengo que ganar una guerra en días/semanas, porque si me empantano meses y años, la pierdo. Como así fue.

Estratégico: Soy un ejército inferior, inferior en capacidades y desempeño. Pero aun así, tengo un punto fuerte, tengo "mucho". Solo hay que saberlo usar adecuadamente, sin miramientos. Si uso adecuadamente mi "mucho", aunque técnicamente sea inferior al enemigo, puedo ganarle. Como así fue.

Armas: No dispongo de una capacidad brutal de artillería masiva. Para eso, cuento con mi poderosa aviación. Aun así, a veces esa aviación no está disponible o no es la solución óptima para apoyar a mi infantería. Por eso debo inventar un sistema de artillería que supla cantidad de fuerza por calidad, y que sin ser aviación (distancia operativa, intensidad de impacto, precisión....), sea un buen émulo de la misma. Una especie de "aviación de tierra", para dar apoyo a mi infantería. Como así fue.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sí claro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124514​



Ya te explique el otro día que el motivo de la caida de la cotización es basicamente que el gobierno ruso no va a pagar dividendos a los accionistas sino que se queda el beneficio para si mismo. De hecho Gazprom ha tenido beneficios record ...

Gazprom obtuvo un beneficio récord de 27.100 millones antes de la invasión

Y este año van por el mismo camino ...

*Los sectores de petróleo y gas rusos generarán unos ingresos fiscales de 260.000 millones de dólares en 2022 - El Periódico de la Energía*

Esto es como lo de la suspensión de cobros, no???


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Espero equivocarme por lo peligroso para todos por la escalada que supone, pero creo que la intel yanki ha sabido que a partir de ahora son objetivos legítimos.



tiro al jabalí...clarisimo...


false flag incoming...


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?



Ya, y los de Democracia Nacional son demócratas.

Si es que...


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es un mil mi-2??? ??????



Eso creo


----------



## vettonio (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Ya me veo a los Saud diciendoles "Buestlas almadas nos intimidan un pito, tenemos un buen puñado de kalibles que nos han bendido buestlos hamegos rlusos".
> 
> "¿A que quereis que juguemos ahora...?"
> 
> Ademas a esa gente, por muchos nukes que les lances... no va a degradar mucho el terreno...



Los árabes suelen sonreir cuando hacen de anfitriones, igual que los chinos. Otra cosa es lo que piensen y hagan luego.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ya te explique el otro día que el motivo de la caida de la cotización es basicamente que el gobierno ruso no va a pagar dividendos a los accionistas sino que se queda el beneficio para si mismo.



Y yo te expliqué que eso de quedarse con el dinero de los demás (tus socios) tenía un costo muy alto a corto plazo.
De ahí que saludes a Gazprom (estado ruso) que no sólo enfrentará un frente judicial sino que se va a quedar sin clientes.








Gazprom Stock: Losing Its Appeal Due To Uncertainties, Hold


The Russian invasion into Ukraine threw the oil and gas market into chaos and sanctions were announced against Russia. See why I rate Gazprom stock as a hold.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## El-Mano (15 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Como cojones se hace para que no salga esta mierda?
> Intelslava/33172
> 
> ...



En ajustes - idioma activa el botón de traducir. Luego es pulsar al lado de lo que quieres traducir y traduces, y copias si quieres.

Lo del enlace estoy eliminando las http del emlace, porque no recuerdo el truco para enlazarlo correctamente.


----------



## pgas (15 Jul 2022)

según el medio ruso Tsargrad.tv la reunión de hoy en la Duma rusa ha sido satisfactoria,

_Pero esta apariencia engaña: las sanciones siempre actúan de forma gradual. El hundimiento y la decadencia de la economía, los fenómenos destructivos en la industria, la degradación de la vida: este no es un proceso de una sola vez. Para no perder en este frente tan importante, Rusia no necesita declarar guerras ni movilizaciones. Y necesitamos abordar de forma sistemática, rutinaria, pero al mismo tiempo, cuando sea necesario, revolucionaria los problemas económicos, financieros y logísticos que surgieron como resultado de las sanciones occidentales, el desarrollo acelerado de nuestro propio país, para no depender no sólo en Occidente, sino también en Oriente. Aquí se forja la victoria de Rusia, que se está deshaciendo de Occidente y teniendo una oportunidad de soberanía tecnológica.

Para llamar la atención de la gente, para despertarlos a esta realidad a menudo ignorada, probablemente se organizó un revuelo en torno a una reunión extraordinaria de la Duma, que discutió el desarrollo de la industria de la aviación, la construcción naval, las medidas para prevenir problemas en sectores clave. de la economía y las cuestiones sociales. Los diputados, con diligencia, aprobaron proyectos de ley urgentes en todos los aspectos de la vida del país. Porque el resultado de la lucha con Occidente no se decidirá en el campo de batalla en Ucrania, sino por aquellos que tienen una retaguardia más fuerte, que sobreviven económica y socialmente._

*¿Y qué? *
_Drama con una reunión extraordinaria, en la que la Duma aprobó a un gerente experimentado, *Denis Manturov* , para el puesto de Viceprimer Ministro y se llevaron a cabo una serie de transferencias de personal . A las autoridades, repetimos, solo les tomó una cosa: llamar la atención de la gente. dónde y cómo se forja la Victoria. No por un retorno utópico al pasado y recurriendo a métodos estalinistas inhumanos, sino mejorando y desarrollando lo que realmente tenemos. Porque es psicológicamente más fácil para los rusos lograr una hazaña en el campo de batalla, un acto heroico, incluso dar la vida por su patria, que dedicarse metódica y persistentemente al trabajo duro, corregir errores y mostrar coraje cívico. Esto es algo sin lo cual no ganaremos. Y tenemos que ganar._

sin embargo uno se pregunta si al final la montaña parió un ratón o una anti-psyop ?


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y yo te expliqué que eso de quedarse con el dinero de los demás (tus socios) tenía un costo muy alto a corto plazo.
> De ahí que saludes a Gazprom (estado ruso) que no sólo enfrentará un frente judicial sino que se va a quedar sin clientes.
> 
> 
> ...



Es el propio gobierno el que ha tomado esa decisión sabiendo las repercusiones que tenía. La valoración en bolsa se la suda y de hecho si los socios occidentales quieren vender les comprará las acciones barata y el frente judicial pues que como se la suda también bastante. Si te consuelan esas cosas pues haya tú pero la realidad es que gana más dinero que nunca y ese dinero va directo al ministerio de Defensa. Lo demás bla,bla,bla...


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los árabes suelen sonreir cuando hacen de anfitriones, igual que los chinos. Otra cosa es lo que piensen y hagan luego.



Cierto! Hasta los andaluces tienen fama de ello.


----------



## JAGGER (15 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es el propio gobierno el que ha tomado esa decisión sabiendo las repercusiones que tenía. La valoración en bolsa se la suda y de hecho si los socios occidentales quieren vender les comprará las acciones barata y el frente judicial pues que como se la suda también bastante. Si te consuelan esas cosas pues haya tú pero la realidad es que gana más dinero que nunca y ese dinero va directo al ministerio de Defensa. Lo demás bla,bla,bla...



El bla bla bla lo verás cuando caigan los embargos sobre activos rusos. Una cosa es que tengas activos bloqueados y otra es que no los tengas más. Pero comprender eso lleva un tiempo.
Va a ser una risa.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mereceria la pena solo para tirar la estatua de Bandera que esta en el puto centro de la ciudad de Lwów que solia ser una de las joyas de Polonia.
> Hay bastantes volutnarios polacos sobre todo nacionalistas con los rusos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124481



este señor apellidado "bandera" ¿desciende de españoles?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?



Je,je, que guay, eh? Haver hestudiao, pimpollo.


----------



## Remequilox (15 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es el propio gobierno el que ha tomado esa decisión sabiendo las repercusiones que tenía. La valoración en bolsa se la suda y de hecho si los socios occidentales quieren vender les comprará las acciones barata y el frente judicial pues que como se la suda también bastante. Si te consuelan esas cosas pues haya tú pero la realidad es que gana más dinero que nunca y ese dinero va directo al ministerio de Defensa. Lo demás bla,bla,bla...



Al principio del conflicto y las sanciones, cuando el fondo de pensiones noruego dijo que vendía todo lo ruso de golpe (NO HAN VENDIDO AUN.....), aunque perdiesen, y otros inversores también manifestaron su intención de irse (y salir de Gazprom, por ejemplo), y enseguida que se activó lo del suministro de gas a China, y la necesidad de conectar Yamal con Power of Siberia y todo eso, hubieron rumores que China estaba muy interesada en coparticipar (y formar parte del capital) en esto del asunto de la venta y transporte del gas ruso a China. O sea, en formar parte de accionariado.
Pero claro, o haces una ampliación de capital (o que implica privilegios para los actuaes accionistas, Estado Ruso e institucionales occidentales), o fuerzas a accionistas actuales "indeseados" a que vendan (se resisten, mucho bla bla bla, pero los paquetes gordos de acciones no los sueltan), incluso barato-barato, para que el nuevo socio entre a precio óptimo.

Lo de que el accionista mayoritario deje sin dividendos al los minoritarios incómodos es un clásico.
Y una vez todo ese tremendo paquete de acciones esté realmente disponible, ya lo podrán comprar los chinos a precio de derribo.
El accionista principal se ha cobrado su dividendo mediante un impuesto especial. La cotización sigue a la baja, pero los institucionales occidentales aun no venden masivamente. Así que la presión sobre ellos debe seguir. Cuando ellos vendan, (y China compre), la acción volverá a su cotización normal (y volverá el pago de dividendos).


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El bla bla bla lo verás cuando caigan los embargos sobre activos rusos. Una cosa es que tengas activos bloqueados y otra es que no los tengas más. Pero comprender eso lleva un tiempo.
> Va a ser una risa.



¿Pregunta como van a embargar el gas ruso, se llevaran a cuestas las bolsas de gas y las plantaran en sus países?

Una empresa puede valer cero en bolsa y funcionar perfectamente, hay empresas que valen mucho en bolsa y tienen perdidas continuas, añado, las empresas más rentables ni les interesa cotizar en bolsa, no cotizan pues van sobrados de financiación.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Al principio del conflicto y las sanciones, cuando el fondo de pensiones noruego dijo que vendía todo lo ruso de golpe (NO HAN VENDIDO AUN.....), aunque perdiesen, y otros inversores también manifestaron su intención de irse (y salir de Gazprom, por ejemplo), y enseguida que se activó lo del suministro de gas a China, y la necesidad de conectar Yamal con Power of Siberia y todo eso, hubieron rumores que China estaba muy interesada en coparticipar (y formar parte del capital) en esto del asunto de la venta y transporte del gas ruso a China. O sea, en formar parte de accionariado.
> Pero claro, o haces una ampliación de capital (o que implica privilegios para los actuaes accionistas, Estado Ruso e institucionales occidentales), o fuerzas a accionistas actuales "indeseados" a que vendan (se resisten, mucho bla bla bla, pero los paquetes gordos de acciones no los sueltan), incluso barato-barato, para que el nuevo socio entre a precio óptimo.
> 
> Lo de que el accionista mayoritario deje sin dividendos al los minoritarios incómodos es un clásico.
> ...



Muy buena la explicación. Así que a los socios occidentales les queda quedarse con unas acciones que son papelitos de colores o recuperar algo de lo que pagaron. Pues veremos en que se queda la cosa pero parece que de nuevo la jugada les ha salido bien a los rusos.


----------



## NPI (15 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ese grano es de Monsanto y de otra empresa de transgenicos yankee (no recuerdo el nombre).



@Harman "trigo" Cargill y Monsanto (semillas de un solo uso, en este caso transgénicas) y altamente perjudiciales para cultivar en la tierra y para el ser humano.


----------



## coscorron (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El bla bla bla lo verás cuando caigan los embargos sobre activos rusos. Una cosa es que tengas activos bloqueados y otra es que no los tengas más. Pero comprender eso lleva un tiempo.
> Va a ser una risa.



No digo que no vayan a hacerlo porque yo no soy un iluso como tú empeñado en tener la razón hasta cuando no la tengo. Posiblemente acaben embargandoselo pero Rusia entonces responderá de manera similar con los bienes extranjeros que haya en Rusia y aunque en terminos netos habrá perdidas seguramente no serán tantas como la gente espera ... Por otro lado si no lo han hecho todavía, y vuelvo a decir que seguramente lo hagan, es porque hacer eso supone que muchas fortunas buscaran lugares más seguros visto que la UE/USA dejan de respetar las reglas del juego.









Las empresas occidentales tienen 50 maneras malas de irse de Rusia


La amenaza de expropiación, junto a la esperanza de hallar comprador, determina la rapidez de la mudanza




cincodias.elpais.com





La palabra confiscar suena muy mal entre la gente de dinero.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> La decadencia y la aberracion en la que se ha covertido el imperio en una imagen.
> 
> Sin palabras.



Dejad ya de comer y de gastar energia y combustibles fosiles, hijos de la gran puta, nuestros lideres se estan desviviendo para protegernos de las ordas rusas y de la cantidad de virus que hay en nuestro entorno. Sois una panda de desagradecidos!



Brutal...


----------



## NPI (15 Jul 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> En la noticia que enlazas, dice que Putler ha pagado, pero que españa no les entega los rublos ni realiza el cambio a la moneda corriente por que dicen no se que de "las sanciones". De que va eso de las sanciones, tu te has enterado?



Ni leer saben estos CMs, exigimos CMs con titulación en Lengua y Literatura Española para poder participar en el foro.


----------



## willbeend (15 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ni leer saben estos CMs, exigimos CMs con titulación en Lengua y Literarura Española para poder participar en el foro.



A ver, basta con que no tengan las dos neuronas peleadas entre si.


----------



## NPI (15 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu problema es que te tragas mucha propaganda, shurnazi



Es su trabajo y todos vosotros le estáis dando carrete.


----------



## Malevich (15 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mereceria la pena solo para tirar la estatua de Bandera que esta en el puto centro de la ciudad de Lwów que solia ser una de las joyas de Polonia.
> Hay bastantes volutnarios polacos sobre todo nacionalistas con los rusos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124481



¿Polacos con los rusos? 
Me alegra saber que no todos odian a Rusia. 
Imagino que a su regreso al país pueden pasarlo muy mal, viendo el nivel de odio de cosmopolita et al.


----------



## Nico (15 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y yo te expliqué que *eso de quedarse con el dinero de los demás* (tus socios) tenía un costo muy alto a corto plazo.
> De ahí que saludes a Gazprom (estado ruso) *que no sólo enfrentará un frente judicial *sino que se va a quedar sin clientes.




Claro, porque occidente no se quedó con 300.000 millones rusos.  

Y tu quieres que Gazprom le pague *los mejores dividendos de su historia a los socios occidentales !!* 

Pues, por supuesto que se los quedó Rusia para financiar la guerra !!, lo que faltaba... pagarle dividendos a los mismos tíos que te están jodiendo la vida.

Son rusos, no "boludos".


----------



## Loignorito (15 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No es racista, hombre. No te lo tomes así. Pero date una vuelta por China y verás como luego te tomas el comentario de otra forma.



Supongo que a ellos les pareceremos igual de feos.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Supongo que a ellos les pareceremos igual de feos.



Seguro que sí, y además les parecemos iguales.


----------



## Peineto (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Pregunta como van a embargar el gas ruso, se llevaran a cuestas las bolsas de gas y las plantaran en sus países?
> 
> Una empresa puede valer cero en bolsa y funcionar perfectamente, hay empresas que valen mucho en bolsa y tienen perdidas continuas, añado, las empresas más rentables ni les interesa cotizar en bolsa, no cotizan pues van sobrados de financiación.



A ver si esto funciona.


----------



## piru (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124368
> ojojojojojo
> Y como ese otros 200 o 300





Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.

UKRA (II)



RUSO (III)



Los de Oryx no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro, porque occidente no se quedó con 300.000 millones rusos.
> 
> Y tu quieres que Gazprom le pague *los mejores dividendos de su historia a los socios occidentales !!*
> 
> ...



Occidente bloqueó los fondos, no se los "quedó".
Y en cuanto a no pagar dividendos porque "fueron buenos" a los socios ya verás que los pagará con los intereses correspondientes.


----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veo que ni siquiera te lees la noticia.
> La culpa no es de Putin subnormal, sino de los Bancos españoles, que no aceptan las transferencias rusas.
> 
> Pero tú ni sabes donde está Rusia, ni lo que es una transferencia, ni lo que es el dinero.
> De culos ardiendo sí sabes más, eso es incuestionable.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya, y los de Democracia Nacional son demócratas.
> 
> Si es que...



Mientras se postulen para elecciones y no pretendan eliminarlas cuando alcancen el poder, sí, son demócratas. Y ahora, un breve extracto de su 'discurso' geopolítico:



> Tras un mes de intensa actividad globalista (Foro de Davos, cumbre OMS, reunión Bilderberg, reunión G7) estos días ha tenido lugar en Madrid una nueva *reunión del ejército del Nuevo Orden Mundial: la OTAN.* Para empezar, podemos decir que tantas reuniones seguidas de esta gente ya *no presagian nada bueno*. Y desde luego, *los resultados para España y para Europa no pueden ser más negativos*. Ambos, *España y Europa, salen de esta cumbre enfrentados con sus aliados naturales en materia energética (Rusia y Argelia*) que les suministraban gas, petróleo y otras materias primas de forma abundante y barata. Circunstancia que tiene su origen en la absurda guerra de Ucrania, provocada, es cierto, por la invasión rusa, pero *no hay que olvidar que dicha invasión vino precedida por innumerables provocaciones de sus enemigos, expansiones inaceptables de la OTAN hacia el Este y por el incumplimiento de los acuerdos de Minsk por parte de Ucrania.
> 
> La cumbre se inventa que Rusia es una “amenaza”, cuando debería ser un aliado, al menos de Europa.* Otra historia son los* intereses de Estados Unidos, que son los contrarios a los de Europa, es decir, sabotear las buenas relaciones entre Rusia y Europa*, algo que, por desgracia, han conseguido impidiendo la puesta en marcha del gasoducto North Stream 2 entre Rusia y Alemania. Curiosa amenaza son los rusos, que son incapaces de conquistar el Donbas y otras regiones ucranianas habitadas de forma mayoritaria por rusos, pero aún así nos siguen vendiendo que si no frenamos a los rusos en Ucrania veremos en pocos meses aparecer a las tropas de Putin en Lisboa. Ridículo.



Conste que no les debo nada a esta gente, soy apolítico. Pero las cosas como son. Ya me daría con un canto en los dientes de leer posturas como esta por parte de partidos españoles (por llamarlos de alguna forma) de mayor calado, como el PSOE, el PP, o VOX.

Y la fuente: *





La Cumbre de la OTAN: un desastre para España y Europa | Democracia Nacional







democracianacional.org




*


----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Por cierto el hijo de perra de Tom Martín homosexual a sueldo de la OTAN no para de publicar fakes tras fake, y por medio mucho clickbait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jul 2022)

Parece que van a pasar cositas, el Saudí no debe de obedecer sumiso:









Biden se enfrenta a príncipe heredero saudí por asesinato de Khashoggi, espera que se actúe en energía Por Reuters


Biden se enfrenta a príncipe heredero saudí por asesinato de Khashoggi, espera que se actúe en energía




m.es.investing.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia


Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.




www.lasexta.com













Pedro Sánchez estuvo dos años trabajando en Bosnia junto a Westendorp


El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, estuvo de 1997 a 1999 en Bosnia como jefe de Gabinete del alto representante de la ONU, Carlos Westendorp




thediplomatinspain.com





El golpe de estado a Rajoy ...

EL DESCARADO GOLPE DE ESTADO A RAJOY .... y su obediencia disciplinada a sus jefes que le dijeron que se fuese ... porque Sánchez estaba más curtido a la hora de destruir un país y no se iba a cortar un pelo. 







Eligieron a Sánchez para endeudar a España por generaciones, porque él ya es un experto broker que estuvo en la guerra de Yugoslavia trabajando para el bando musulmán y su socios supranacionales .

Tanto el coronavirus como la guerra de Ucrania , son partes del mismo plan estratégico para disolver los ahorros de la gente y empobrecer los países occidentales.

En España concretamente es un billón ( un millón de millones de euros ) los que la gente imagina que tiene ahorrado en dinero que no existe.

Y precisamente porque no existe y no hay de donde sacarlo, la mejor forma resolver esta descomunal estafa piramidal , es hacer que se disuelvan como un azucarillo en el café.

Llevo diciendo esto desde el primer día que empezó la epidemia. 

provocar un crack que disuelva el billón de euros ( el millón de millones ) que tienen los españoles " ahorrados " es el equivalente a hacerles pagar a ellos el endeudamiento provocado.

Es como una quita bancaria / expropiación gigantesca .

Ese ese el verdadero objetivo del coronavirus


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece que van a pasar cositas, el Saudí no debe de obedecer sumiso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperar, hay que leer las declaraciones públicas del hipocritilla ese de Pedo-Biden, no tienen desperdicio:



> "Con respecto al asesinato de Khashoggi, lo planteé al principio de la reunión, dejando claro lo que pensaba de él en ese momento y lo que pienso ahora", dijo Biden a periodistas.
> 
> "Fui franco y directo al hablar de ello. Dejé muy clara mi opinión.* Dije sin rodeos que para un presidente estadounidense guardar silencio sobre una cuestión de derechos humanos es incoherente con lo que somos y con lo que yo soy*", apuntó.
> 
> ...



O sea, que el pasmado este, le suelta el lagarto al saudí todo esto ¡después de 6 *4* años! Y se atreve a decir que 'un presidente de los EEUU no puede guardar silencio sobre una cuestión de derechos humanos'. Se ve que no pueden hacerlo por más tiempo que 6 *4* años. Igual es una norma o algo, no sé.

Bromas a parte, lo que es obvio, es que el árabe pretende quitarse de encima la rémora usana. Se vienen tiempos interesantes, desde luego.

EDITO: He corregido los años. Se ve que por las noches no cuento bien...


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia
> 
> 
> Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.
> ...



Lo de la plandemia tiene ese objetivo, pero para nada es el único. A ver si nos creemos que España (todavía) es el centro del mundo.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Pregunta como van a embargar el gas ruso, se llevaran a cuestas las bolsas de gas y las plantaran en sus países?
> 
> Una empresa puede valer cero en bolsa y funcionar perfectamente, hay empresas que valen mucho en bolsa y tienen perdidas continuas, añado, las empresas más rentables ni les interesa cotizar en bolsa, no cotizan pues van sobrados de financiación.



Veo que tienes una agilidad mental sorprendente.
Van a embargar activos del estado ruso = Gazprom. O para qué creés que los bloquearon?


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro, porque occidente no se quedó con 300.000 millones rusos.
> 
> Y tu quieres que Gazprom le pague *los mejores dividendos de su historia a los socios occidentales !!*
> 
> ...



Pues quitaron dividendo porque a cuenta de las sanciones la petrolera debe hacer nuevas inversiones para reconducir la demanda y en esas condiciones lo normal es quitar el dividendo y reinvertir. Hay que tener en cuenta además que Alemania y más países han "nacionalizado oficinas y depósitos en el país" supongo que con el fin de aprovechar la infraestructura existente propiedad de los rusos y de paso hacer enganches donde puedan para enlazar con los nuevos conductos y con lo que les llegue desde barco y descompriman.

No se puede negar que todo éso es una pérdida de patrimonio y por mucho que hayan ganado es mucho más lo perdido. Las ventas de crudo son oscilantes, lo mismo mañana se cae la demanda y lo pagan los sancionados no pudiendo vender la mitad de su producción.

Como ocurrió en 2020 con todos los países queriéndose quitar el muerto y que llegaron, incluso, a dar gratis el petróleo a quien se lo llevara porque ya no les cabía en ningún sitio y no podían parar los pozos.

Si ya hemos tenido el lío con una turbina imaginad que va a pasar con el resto de la infraestructura que en parte será de la misma marca. Esperemos que no toda porque sería escalofriante.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Parece que van a pasar cositas, el Saudí no debe de obedecer sumiso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uis, uis...Egipto... ¿se dice algo? Por esas tierras unos que yo me sé estarán con el trasero prieto. Irán y Arabia en el mismo bando.

PD: Falsa alarma: Los diarios israelies dicen que les ha abierto el espacio aéreo que era el premio menor que se esperaban los isrealies:





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





*Biden saluda decisión de Arabia Saudí de abrir su espacio aéreo a aviones israelíes*
“Si bien esta apertura se ha discutido durante mucho tiempo, ahora, gracias a meses de diplomacia constante entre mi Administración y Arabia Saudita, finalmente es una realidad”, dijo Biden.


----------



## Peineto (16 Jul 2022)

Lectura aconsejable para entender un poco el pensamiento dominante en el ejército ruao.

Por qué Rusia no responde a los bombardeos contra la población civil (la doctrina Guerasimov) - mpr21


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo de la plandemia tiene ese objetivo, pero para nada es el único. A ver si nos creemos que España (todavía) es el centro del mundo.



si claro ! 

Cada país son como sucursales del mercadona. 

Sánchez es el directivo que llega a cumplir las órdenes de arriba.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno pues respecto a Arabia hay de todo , si también le recordó que es come niños, o al menos mata periodistas:



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-712231




La inteligencia estadounidense dice que el príncipe heredero aprobó directamente el asesinato de Khashoggi, un infiltrado saudí convertido en crítico, por parte de agentes saudíes. Biden dijo que lo que le pasó a Khashoggi fue indignante.


“Básicamente dijo que no era personalmente responsable de eso”, dijo Biden sobre la respuesta del príncipe heredero durante su reunión. "Le indiqué que pensaba que lo era".

Los intereses energéticos y de seguridad llevaron al presidente y sus ayudantes a decidir no aislar el reino, el principal exportador de petróleo del mundo y potencia regional que ha estado fortaleciendo los lazos con Rusia y China.

Pero ahora desde Israel se puede volar sobrevolando Arabia, como resultado de la visita, bueno, una de ponernos de perfil ¿ha dado más petróleo Arabia?

Biden discutirá la seguridad energética con los líderes de los productores de petróleo del Golfo y espera ver más acciones de la OPEP+ para impulsar la producción, pero es poco probable que haya anuncios bilaterales de las conversaciones, dijo a los periodistas el asesor de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., Jake Sullivan, de camino a Jeddah desde Israel. .


----------



## bubble bubble (16 Jul 2022)

Creo que en el momento actual ya se puede hacer un análisis de lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora y de lo que podemos esperar.

Por parte de la OTAN la estrategia era que Ucrania atacara a las repúblicas independentistas y machacarlas rápidamente, llevando a cabo un genocidio que provocara la entrada de Rusia. Esta era una guerra que, dominando los medios de comunicación podía venderse a la opinión pública y esperaban que colara también en el ámbito internacional, ya que muchos países temen que les pase lo mismo con alguna de sus regiones. Rusia debía reaccionar de forma imprevista, con lo que tardarían en movilizar su ejercito (por eso se quejaban tanto de la acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera) lo que daría tiempo a Ucrania a retroceder a sus posiciones fuertes en el Donbass, y continuar con una guerra de desgaste.

Una vez Rusia reaccionara, empezarían con la batería de sanciones provocando el colapso económico, con la ayuda de los oligarcas sancionados, eliminando a Putin e intentando que durante el descontrol la Federación Rusa se descompusiera. Parecía un plan viable, pero habían cometido varios errores:

- El principal ha sido acosar a China al mismo tiempo que pretendían golpear a Rusia. Deberían haber dejado a China en paz, pero en su soberbia pensaron que los chinos no se atreverían a desafiarlos, viendo el ejemplo que estaban dando con Rusia. La respuesta China ha sido justamente la contraria, se han dado cuenta de que ellos eran los siguientes y han decidido apoyar a Rusia, y aún amenazar con un segundo frente en Taiwan.

- Infravalorar la economía y el ejercito de la Federación Rusa. Los golpes económicos que tenían preparados eran realmente devastadores, pero no se dieron cuenta de que Rusia llevaba años preparándose para todo tipo de contingencias. La preparación de un sistema alternativo al SWIFT, conversaciones con China y otros países para evitar el bloqueo comercial, control de los oligarcas que pese a todas sus pérdidas no han hecho nada, etc. resultando que han perdido completamente la guerra económica. En realidad la posición occidental era bastante mala, pues la mayoría de sus países están en mala situación política y económica, y dependían mucho más ellos de Rusia por el tema energético que viceversa. En cuanto al ejercito ruso debían esperar baja moral y cargas alocadas como en la segunda guerra mundial y se han llevado un duro golpe con su preparación, tanto a nivel de armas como de estrategia. 

- Pensar que tenían al resto del mundo controlado. No han valorado bien la potencia ni el hartazgo por el dominio occidental de la gran mayoría de países. No han logrado persuadirlos por las buenas, ni coaccionarlos con amenazas. Solo en el caso de Pakistán han podido descabezar a un líder no sumiso, aunque parece que va a acabar en guerra civil. 

Lo peor de todo es que no han preparado un plan b. El ataque ruso colapsando las capacidades militares ucranianas les ha cogido a todos por sorpresa y no han podido reaccionar, salvo enviando material y ayuda monetaria de forma errática que no va a cambiar en absoluto el curso de la guerra. Son tan imbéciles que al retirarse las tropas rusas de Kiev pensaban que habían ganado la guerra, y como decía el gilipollas de Borrell todo debía resolverse en el campo de batalla. Aún ahora que ya está claro que no hay nada que hacer salvo arriesgarlo todo en una guerra, siguen confiando algunos en la ofensiva masiva ucraniana, que recuerda a las cargas suicidad banzai y va a tener los mismos resultados. En el frente económico igual, a los golpes recibidos por todos lados solo están reaccionando con tonterías como el bloqueo de Kaliningrado o continuando con sanciones que les afectan más a ellos que a Rusia.

Por su parte Rusia, una vez fallado el golpe de mano intentando algo semejante a la anexión de Crimea, han elegido una vía militar a largo plazo pero que lleva inevitablemente a la victoria. Esto, junto al agotamiento económico occidental hace que no tengan ninguna prisa, cuanto más tiempo pasa más se fortalecen, o mejor dicho, más se debilita el enemigo. Ya han caído tres gobiernos occidentales, y la crisis acaba de comenzar. Mi apuesta es que el siguiente es Alemania. Creo que el ánimo guerrero de la OTAN se enfriará, que en poco tiempo Ucrania será troceada y el bloque occidental dejará el conflicto directo con Rusia, aunque no se restablecerán las conexiones, intentando reorganizarse para luchar contra los BRICS. Y entonces llegará su colapso. La otra opción es la guerra total y espero que el orgullo y el odio que hay en las élites occidentales no les haya enloquecido al nivel de arriesgarse a su propia desaparición junto al resto del mundo.

Perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Se nota que has andado poco por china. Por cierto, la de la foto es guapa porque no parece china, parece japonesa.



El director de la peli Geisha, tuvo que contratar a una artista china para el protagonismo; las japonesas no daban la talla, ni la dan todavía.


----------



## visemo (16 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?



Imagino que será sarcasmo. Porque lo de que lo primero que fusilaban los nazis eran los de izquierdas. A no ser que rebatieses con el argumento de mongoles "era por librarse de la competencia".


Roedr dijo:


> Dejar de hacer el ridículo. El partido NAZI era de izquierda, Hitler se autodenominaba socialista.



Claro, y los primeros que fusilaban eran a los de izquierda para no tener competencia. Ese argumento es de al menos plantearse un mínimo de raciocinio propio. Y no suelo a entrar a debates de este tipo, pero a veces es que lo ponéis complicado, cojones.


----------



## Prophet (16 Jul 2022)

Amego si escribo mal es desde el móvil y después de unas copas de más. Pero ánimo, lo que no nos podrán quitar nunca jamás es nuestro criterio aunque seamos el 0,1% eso es lo que nos hace únicos. 

Prefiero estar en el 0,1% a ser un NPC de la vida. Y sí, eso te privará de chortinas pues es lo que hay. 

Preocupese de usted y de la gente con criterio yo ya a estas alturas pienso que al que lo engañan es porque se deja engañar no hay más. 

Saludos.


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Perdón por el tocho.



Perdón, te puse Zanks pero tu post merece unos cuantos APLAUSOS    

Me resulta lamentable como algunos compañeros -algunos inteligentes incluso- no son capaces de advertir algo tan evidente. No pretendo siquiera que lo hagan con la claridad y extensión con lo que lo has hecho tú, me conformaría con la mitad... pero en fin, así es el mundo.

Grande Bubble !!, un lujazo !


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.
> 
> UKRA (II)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124611
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jul 2022)

Mamá les puso los pañales?



Spoiler


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

*Los BRICS en expansión: arranca la batalla con la OTAN por los recursos estratégicos*






© Sputnik 

Entre 2009 y la actualidad, la alianza BRICS ha logrado ascender su cobertura del Producto Interno Bruto (PIB) mundial hasta poco más del 25%, además de que encara un proceso de expansión, con Argentina e Irán entre otros países que buscan sumarse a la alianza.
También fue el propio enlace internacional, conformado por Brasil, Rusia, India, China y Sudáfrica, el que anunció una posible incorporación de Egipto, Turquía y Arabia Saudí.
En ese escenario, _Sputnik_ conversó con el maestro en estudios latinoamericanos Aníbal García, analista del Centro Estratégico Latinoamericano de Geopolítica (Celag), para tratar de vislumbrar el poder de BRICS+ y la posición de México ante la alianza, un vínculo multinacional en expansión. 

*¿Contrapeso a la OTAN?*
A pesar de su carácter económico, la alianza de los BRICS es considerada por analistas como el politólogo Alfredo Jalife-Rahme *un contrapeso en el panorama multinacional ante la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte* (OTAN), acuerdo militar liderado por Washington y que derivó del fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Sin embargo, García, egresado de la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México (UNAM), valora que la alianza de estos cinco países, en la que figuran los dos más poblados del planeta, China y la India, es más bien un esfuerzo estratégico por *el control de suministros clave en la transición energética*.

"En el caso, por ejemplo, de Brasil y Argentina los dos tienen un estatus de socio global de la OTAN desde hace tiempo, el último fue Brasil, que ya fue con Bolsonaro, y Argentina lo tiene desde la década de los 80, y ahora Colombia también se unió a este estatus que le otorga Estados Unidos", señala.

"Tanto Brasil como Argentina son dos países que sí tienen una visión más integral del Atlántico sur y justamente el Atlántico sur es una de las zonas que está en disputa desde hace varios años, pero que en los últimos años cobra más relevancia por el descubrimiento que se hizo ahí de yacimientos de petróleo y de gas", describe.

Entonces, la disputa de bloques como los BRICS ante sus rivales se explica más por el interés de acaparar el control geopolítico de los energéticos, considera el universitario, *y la distribución de agua dulce* en el caso concreto del Atlántico sur.

Eso podría explicar, ejemplifica, la intención del expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump de instalar *una base militar en Tierra del Fuego*, provincia del extremo suroriente de Argentina, para controlar yacimientos de agua dulce en colaboración triangulada con la presencia británica en las Islas Malvinas.

*Multipolaridad histórica*
El proceso de reacomodo geopolítico que atraviesa el mundo, agudizado por el conflicto en Ucrania, tiene ya unos 30 o 40 años articulándose, valora García, y conlleva la conformación de bloques geopolíticos, económicos y de otras características.

La alianza de los BRICS, por ejemplo, cuando se conformó, en 2009, representaba en conjunto el 18,3% del PIB mundial, mientras que ahora han avanzado a un *25,6%* en un panorama en que tanto América del Norte y la Unión Europea, en cambio, han bajado su representación proporcional de la riqueza del mundo.

"Entonces, sí hay una bloqueización, como le llaman algunos analistas, de las relaciones internacionales en términos políticos, económicos, hasta militares, y los BRICS sí se han formado como un bloque que sigue creciendo, sobre todo por el impulso de China, pero que actualmente *cobra mucho más relevancia*, sobre todo por la forma en la cual el mundo está avanzando",

*Control de los energéticos estratégicos*
Además, este fortalecimiento del BRICS se vuelve clave en un momento en que la crisis energética vuelve clave el control de los recursos disponibles en el mundo, con Rusia con fuerza en petróleo y gas, Argentina con riqueza en los mismos rubros y Brasil con importantes capacidades estratégicas.
"También China, que está actualmente aumentando mucho su capacidad de instalación energética, sobre todo la de gas, la de carbón también, es uno de los grandes consumidores de petróleo y de gas", declara.

"Entonces también detrás de esta expansión del BRICS+, en el que se podría integrar Argentina e Irán, está desde luego el control de este tipo de recursos, que son estratégicos actualmente; y el otro aspecto es el control de una parte de la cadena global de valor del litio, ahora que se está volviendo un recurso más importante por la transición energética", abunda.

En ese escenario, ilustra el latinoamericanista, Argentina contiene algunos de los yacimientos de litio más importantes del mundo, junto con Chile y Bolivia, mientras China es una potencia internacional en la producción de baterías.

*¿Se sumará México a los BRICS+?*
García apunta que si Buenos Aires concreta su incorporación, dos de las *principales economías de Latinoamérica*, Argentina y Brasil, formarían parte de este bloque geoestratégico. A pesar del peso tanto internacional como regional que agarra BRICS, hasta la fecha no ha habido pronunciamientos oficiales del Gobierno de México sobre una posible intención de sumarse a esta estrategia.

"México está más ligado a Estados Unidos y sobre todo al T-MEC y en el T-MEC hay una cláusula en la cual no se impide, pero sí tendría que consultar a sus contrapartes, a Estados Unidos y a Canadá, si se puede sumar a algún tratado o acuerdo con otro país que no sea democrático", recuerda el estudioso y enfatiza que Washington no considera al Gobierno de Pekín democrático.

*La lucha de México por superar la subordinación a EEUU*
La actual administración federal mexicana, encabezada por el presidente Andrés Manuel López Obrador, ha buscado desarrollar una posición internacional del país que reduzca su histórica subordinación a Estados Unidos, más allá de si se concreta o no una incorporación a los BRICS.

"Esta forma de llevar a cabo las relaciones *diplomáticas está a tono con el mundo y con el multipolarismo*", en un escenario donde el titular de la Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores (SRE), *Marcelo Ebrard*, mantiene diálogos constantes con países como la India y Rusia, mientras que México no se sumó a las sanciones impuestas contra el Kremlin desde Occidente.

Así, pondera, México mantiene comercio con Rusia y el suministro de sus fertilizantes, indispensables para la producción de alimentos. Además, la administración de López Obrador mantuvo contacto con la India en materia de vacunación contra COVID-19 y buscó una posición de liderazgo estratégico en la Comunidad de Estados Latinoamericanos y Caribeños (CELAC).

También teje tratados de libre comercio tanto con el Reino Unido como con la Unión Europea, si bien este último ha enfrentado una desaceleración por la tensión entre esa fuerza política y el conflicto entre Kiev y Moscú.
"Es una política bastante amplia, que es benéfica para el país y para la población", pondera.


----------



## Nefersen (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> La otra opción es la guerra total y espero que el orgullo y el odio que hay en las élites occidentales no les haya enloquecido al nivel de arriesgarse a su propia desaparición junto al resto del mundo.



Ayer vi una entrevista en un canal americano de youtube llamado Redacted, donde entrevistaban a un experto en temas militares. Comentaba que en el Pentágono están muy preocupados porque han comprobado que los sistemas rusos de defensa son capaces de tumbar a los mejores misiles otánicos. Al mismo tiempo, han visto que las armas otánicas son incapaces de detener los nuevos misiles hypersónicos. Al parecer ya era cosa sabida y asumida que la Otan no puede ganar una guerra convencional por su excesiva dependencia de sistemas informáticos y de satélites, que los rusos tiene capacidad para destruir completamente en las primeras 24 horas. Y no sólo la capacidad militar, sino todas las redes de la que depende el comercio, la luz y el orden público a todos los niveles en EEUU y occidente en general. 

Pero el punto más crítico es que en una eventual guerra nuclear: si Rusia tiene actualmente capacidad para golpear todos los objetivos americanos, la respuesta usana puede ser en gran parte eliminada con los más avanzados sistemas de defensa antimisiles. Es decir, que si bien Rusia quedaría tuerta, EEUU y sus colonias, no es que quedaran ciegos, es que dejarían de existir.

En definitiva, que están atados de manos y no pueden hacer nada. La idea de tirar armas al vertedero ucraniano no es del Pentágono ni de los asesores militares, sino de intereses de la industria armamentística y sus políticos corruptos, y el objetivo es hacer negocio, simplemente, dando por imposible cualquier interés geoestratégico.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jul 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Imagino que será sarcasmo. Porque lo de que lo primero que fusilaban los nazis eran los de izquierdas. A no ser que rebatieses con el argumento de mongoles "era por librarse de la competencia".
> 
> Claro, y los primeros que fusilaban eran a los de izquierda para no tener competencia. Ese argumento es de al menos plantearse un mínimo de raciocinio propio. Y no suelo a entrar a debates de este tipo, pero a veces es que lo ponéis complicado, cojones.



Tambien mataron las izquierdas a su propia gente aqui en España...vaya novedad.

De hecho, hubo una guerra dentro de otra guerra...literalmente.

Purgas estalinistas a tutiplen.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Los BRICS en expansión: arranca la batalla con la OTAN por los recursos estratégicos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



López Obrador es vasallo del yanqui en palabra, obra y comisión. Es más fiable Bolsonaro, que es un mangante de los de toda la vida.


----------



## Oso Polar (16 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches, por lo visto en las últimas horas Rusia no va a parar su ofensiva hasta llegar al Dnieper. En Dnipro al parecer han arribado algunos misiles hipersónicos.

t.me/intelslava/33190
t.me/intelslava/33191
t.me/intelslava/33195
t.me/intelslava/33196
t.me/intelslava/33197

Será en Octubre?


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Perdón por el tocho.



Estás haciendo una interpretación a posteriori de los hechos asumiendo que alguien tenía un plan y había previsto todo esto.
Ridículo, infantil y sonrojante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Creo que en el momento actual ya se puede hacer un análisis de lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora y de lo que podemos esperar.
> 
> Por parte de la OTAN la estrategia era que Ucrania atacara a las repúblicas independentistas y machacarlas rápidamente, llevando a cabo un genocidio que provocara la entrada de Rusia. Esta era una guerra que, dominando los medios de comunicación podía venderse a la opinión pública y esperaban que colara también en el ámbito internacional, ya que muchos países temen que les pase lo mismo con alguna de sus regiones. Rusia debía reaccionar de forma imprevista, con lo que tardarían en movilizar su ejercito (por eso se quejaban tanto de la acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera) lo que daría tiempo a Ucrania a retroceder a sus posiciones fuertes en el Donbass, y continuar con una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> ...



El colapso económico y cambio de régimen en Rusia era el plan principal, incluido cosas ya tan delirantes como juzgar a Putin en un tribunal controlado por la OTAN como al serbio en su momento.








¿Putin ante un tribunal? Misión improbable, pero no imposible


El Tribunal Penal Internacional ya investiga crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad en Ucrania




es.ara.cat





Por supuesto, a estas alturas ya con el plan fracasado toca rediseñar la estrategia…no tenían plan b…

Querían hacer con Rusia como con Serbia…están como cencerros….


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mientras se postulen para elecciones y no pretendan eliminarlas cuando alcancen el poder, sí, son demócratas. Y ahora, un breve extracto de su 'discurso' geopolítico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ponía el diente debajo de la almohada esperando al Pérez.

Cuanta candidez!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

..............

Como asumimos anteriormente , la campaña para liberar los territorios de la RPD y LPR durará el resto del verano y terminará, muy probablemente, a principios del otoño de 2022. ¿Qué pasará después? Todos se preguntan a dónde irá exactamente el ejército ruso: a Kharkov, Zaporozhye o Nikolaev con Odessa. Sin embargo, probablemente no irá a ningún otro lado. Aquí me gustaría expresar mi gratitud al presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, quien explicó lo que sucederá a continuación:

Seguirá una oferta. Si Occidente no lo acepta, y él no tiene la intención de hacerlo, iremos todos al infierno.
Sí, la propuesta de tregua ciertamente seguirá, y el Kremlin ciertamente suspenderá las acciones ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y NM LDNR. Pero, muy probablemente, el Occidente colectivo, representado por Alemania, Francia y otras potencias continentales, aceptará el "gesto de buena voluntad" del presidente Putin, así como también convencerá a Londres y Washington de moderar ligeramente su fervor bélico. ¿Por qué?

Porque el Occidente colectivo no calculó en absoluto su fuerza, involucrándose en una guerra de poder con sanciones contra Rusia. La industria del Viejo y Nuevo Mundo se asfixia por la escasez de los recursos energéticos y los precios anormales de los mismos. Continuar presionando significa llevar a la bancarrota a muchas corporaciones transnacionales, y el frío invierno de 2022-2023 está en la nariz, cuando incluso una población europea refinada puede rebelarse. El Occidente colectivo necesita tiempo para prepararse para una nueva etapa de la guerra con Rusia, y aceptará con gratitud el "gesto de buena voluntad" de Putin. ¿Cuánto tiempo les tomará a los EE. UU. y la UE prepararse para la venganza?

Lo más probable es que debamos centrarnos en 2025, cuando se pondrán en funcionamiento capacidades adicionales de licuefacción de gas y se lanzarán nuevos buques cisterna de GNL. Paralelamente, durante los próximos años, los países del bloque de la OTAN aprovecharán la demora para producir y comprar las últimas armas y volver a entrenar a sus ejércitos. La Alianza del Atlántico Norte incluirá nuevos miembros: Finlandia y Suecia, donde se ubicará la infraestructura militar correspondiente.

*¿Qué pasará en Ucrania en este momento?*

Aquí vale la pena expresar una gratitud especial al ex presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, quien, como en espíritu, dijo recientemente por qué Kyiv realmente necesitaba los notorios acuerdos de Minsk:

Hemos conseguido lo que queríamos. No le creímos a Putin, como tampoco lo creemos ahora. Nuestra tarea era, en primer lugar, evitar la amenaza, o al menos retrasar la guerra. Dése ocho años para restaurar el crecimiento económico y fortalecer las fuerzas armadas. Esta fue la primera tarea, y se logró.
Supongamos que a principios del otoño de 2022 las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son expulsadas del territorio de la RPD y la LPR, y el Kremlin suspende unilateralmente la ofensiva. ¿Que sigue?

Y luego, bajo la estricta guía de los instructores de la OTAN, Kyiv vuelve a entrenar y reequipa a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania según los modelos occidentales, que han alcanzado una fuerza de 1 millón de personas, cuya columna vertebral serán los malvados veteranos del Frente Oriental. Usan la pausa que han tomado para comenzar a crear nuevas líneas de fortificación de fortificaciones que ya están en las direcciones de Zaporozhye y Nikolaev. A punto de desmilitarizarregión del Mar Negro, nuestros "socios occidentales" ya han hecho un escándalo en Estambul, haciéndolo con el pretexto más plausible de crear un "corredor de cereales" para salvar a los hambrientos en todo el mundo. La sociedad ucraniana continuará siendo bombeada aún más con propaganda rusofóbica de venganza, ya que hay algo para recordar: el ataque rechazado en Kyiv, el Moscú ahogado, otros buques de guerra rusos, etc. Habiendo recibido sistemas de misiles de largo alcance estadounidenses, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzará regularmente a ser una pesadilla para las antiguas regiones ya liberadas de los Independientes.

*¿Qué pasará en Rusia en este momento?*

Nada bueno.

*En primer lugar* , la sociedad se dividirá, descontenta de que el NWO se detenga a la mitad y los criminales nazis escaparán del castigo que merecen. Sí, los medios y los “guardianes” harán su trabajo, convenciéndolos de la corrección de la decisión para contentarse con “resultados reales”, pero no engañarás a todos.

*En segundo lugar*, se cuestionará la adhesión de la RPD con la LPR y el Mar de Azov a la Federación Rusa. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa simplemente no podrá brindarles una protección confiable contra los ataques terroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y puede que no sea recomendable aceptar tales regiones problemáticas como parte de la Federación Rusa. ¿Cómo es posible proteger, digamos, Kherson de los ataques con cohetes de Nikolaev, si las manos de nuestro ejército estarán atadas por Minsk-3 (Estambul-1) y se les prohibirá atacar, como una vez la milicia en el Donbass? Con un referéndum sobre la adhesión de DPR y LPR, bajo un pretexto plausible, ofrecerán esperar, y el Mar de Azov generalmente corre el riesgo de permanecer en la zona gris, ni aquí ni allá.

*En tercer lugar*, en el contexto de una disminución objetiva en el nivel de vida de los rusos debido a las consecuencias de las sanciones occidentales y un resultado tan ininteligible del NWO, la calificación del presidente Putin inevitablemente comenzará a disminuir. Los politólogos saben que Vladimir Vladimirovich está explotando activamente la imagen de una "Personalidad fuerte", que puede "empapar a cualquiera en el inodoro". Sin embargo, surgirán preguntas justas, ¿dónde buscó durante los 8 años, mientras el régimen nazi rusofóbico crecía cerca de Ucrania, y por qué no pudo demolerlo, si ya lo tomó? ¿Es realmente tan fuerte como intenta mostrar?

El resultado será una salida del actual jefe de estado incluso de su "electorado nuclear". Y en 2024, recordamos, tenemos programadas las próximas elecciones presidenciales. Por primera vez en su carrera, Vladimir Putin corre el riesgo de pasar a la segunda vuelta con consecuencias difíciles de predecir. Su "spoiler", que también utilizó la imagen de una "Personalidad fuerte", Vladimir Zhirinovsky, leal al Kremlin, murió. Los intentos de moldear apresuradamente un "halcón" del liberal Dmitry Medvedev parecen ridículos. Las decisiones tontas en 2022 habrá que pagarlas muy pronto, en 2024. ¿Se aprovechará el Occidente colectivo de la confusión y las vacilaciones de la sociedad rusa?

Indudablemente. Lo que pasó en 2020 en Bielorrusia y a principios de 2022 en Kazajistán parecerá “flores”. Bien puede llegar al punto en que será necesario dispersar a la multitud enojada con "bayonetas". Y ahí, 2025 está por delante, cuando el bloque de la OTAN estará listo para la segunda etapa de la guerra con Rusia. Pero, ¿estará nuestro país preparado para esto? Pregunta.

La segunda etapa de la guerra en Ucrania será provocada por el propio Kyiv, simplemente cortando el suministro de agua al Donbass ya liberado a través del canal Dnieper-Donbass. Tendremos que iniciar otro SVO, y nuevamente seremos acusados de agresión y todos los pecados mortales. Pero el ejército ucraniano ya no será el mismo que es ahora. Y el bloque de la OTAN podrá operar más libremente, ya que la dependencia crítica de los recursos energéticos rusos ya habrá sido eliminada para ese momento. La guerra y las pérdidas serán verdaderamente terribles, los misiles ucranianos impactarán profundamente en nuestro territorio. Y cuando Rusia se empantana en un conflicto en dirección oeste, Japón puede intervenir con una operación de desembarco en las Islas Kuriles. Esto se centra en 2026-2027. Entonces, todo lo que le quedará al Kremlin por hacer es usar armas nucleares con consecuencias impredecibles.

En otras palabras, la reconciliación con los nazis ucranianos en el otoño de 2022 podría costar una guerra nuclear en 2025-2027. Realmente quiero estar equivocado, pero hasta ahora la tendencia va en esta dirección.

¿Puede algo ir de otra manera? Sí, si el "colectivo Medinsky", que en las conversaciones en Estambul lucha por los yates de los multimillonarios rusos y un permiso de residencia en Francia para la condicional "Liza Peskova" (imagen colectiva), se retira de la toma de decisiones y todos comienzan para dirigir exclusivamente la “torre de poder” del Kremlin, y la nueva Liz Truss se convierte en Primera Ministra de Gran Bretaña.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Imagino que será sarcasmo. Porque lo de que lo primero que fusilaban los nazis eran los de izquierdas. A no ser que rebatieses con el argumento de mongoles "era por librarse de la competencia".
> 
> Claro, y los primeros que fusilaban eran a los de izquierda para no tener competencia. Ese argumento es de al menos plantearse un mínimo de raciocinio propio. Y no suelo a entrar a debates de este tipo, pero a veces es que lo ponéis complicado, cojones.



Eran comunistas los que fusilaba. Además, es harto sabido el ensañamiento entre ellos mismos, incluso con piolets. Ya sabe.


----------



## Kreonte (16 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi una entrevista en un canal americano de youtube llamado Redacted, donde entrevistaban a un experto en temas militares. Comentaba que en el Pentágono están muy preocupados porque han comprobado que los sistemas rusos de defensa son capaces de tumbar a los mejores misiles otánicos. Al mismo tiempo, han visto que las armas otánicas son incapaces de detener los nuevos misiles hypersónicos. Al parecer ya era cosa sabida y asumida que la Otan no puede ganar una guerra convencional por su excesiva dependencia de sistemas informáticos y de satélites, que los rusos tiene capacidad para destruir completamente en las primeras 24 horas. Y no sólo la capacidad militar, sino todas las redes de la que depende el comercio, la luz y el orden público a todos los niveles en EEUU y occidente en general.
> 
> Pero el punto más crítico es que en una eventual guerra nuclear: si Rusia tiene actualmente capacidad para golpear todos los objetivos americanos, la respuesta usana puede ser en gran parte eliminada con los más avanzados sistemas de defensa antimisiles. Es decir, que si bien Rusia quedaría tuerta, EEUU y sus colonias, no es que quedaran ciegos, es que dejarían de existir.
> 
> En definitiva, que están atados de manos y no pueden hacer nada. La idea de tirar armas al vertedero ucraniano no es del Pentágono ni de los asesores militares, sino de intereses de la industria armamentística y sus políticos corruptos, y el objetivo es hacer negocio, simplemente, dando por imposible cualquier interés geoestratégico.



Gracias por la info, canal para entretenerse un rato. Es curioso la cantidad de buscavidas que existen, encuentran un nicho que no está cubierto y van a tope. En este caso se venden como un canal de información independiente que da noticias que no vas a ver en las generalistas. Un breve repaso por el contenido me da para descubrir que todo es crítica hacia el sector otánico y cero alruso.

Buscando más información del fulano veo q es un expresentador de televisión metido a inversor en bienes raíces. Lo han demandado por estafa. Se ha pirado a Portugal momentáneamente para que los niños "estudien en el extranjero"

Con este historial, creéis que la información que me puede vender es totalmente imparcial y que no habría algún mecenas detrás interesado en que influya en mi opinión?


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

«Va a ser duro»


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Inicialmente, Alexander Sergeevich tenía dos objetivos para nuestro viaje: comprobar cómo se encuentran los soldados del batallón en la líne…




slavyangrad.es











«Va a ser duro»


16/07/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda


Inicialmente, Alexander Sergeevich tenía dos objetivos para nuestro viaje: comprobar cómo se encuentran los soldados del batallón en la línea del frente y discutir una misión humanitaria con personas a las que los miembros del batallón Vostok llevan a la zona de combate. Me pidieron que no revelar el lugar y las circunstancias de la evacuación de momento. El motivo es bueno: el día anterior, _buena gente_ visitó la misma ubicación e inmediatamente publicaron las imágenes en internet, que (¡sorpresa!) también es monitorizado por el otro bando. La consecuencia fue que una buena acción se convirtió en horas de bombardeo de la artillería ucraniana, destrucción y quema de edificios aunque, por suerte, no hubo víctimas. Es la realidad del siglo XXI. Si durante la Gran Guerra Patria solo la inteligencia tenía alguna idea de lo que ocurría más allá del frente, ahora la información cruza esa línea de forma completamente libre.

Comenzamos la conversación con Jodakovsky con el principal tema de la semana: ¿Qué podemos esperar de la multimillonaria ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania?

*Hace unos días, estuve en una zona gris de la región de Zaporozhie, en la línea del frente cerca de la reserva de Novojavoska. Según los comandantes, la actividad habitual del enemigo en forma de trabajo de grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento y reconocimiento por combate cada vez se parece más a intentos de avanzar y decir: ¿qué pasa si sale bien. En Mariupol, agentes hacen circular rumores de combate entre la población civil y les dicen que no reparen las viviendas, que huyan, que pronto volverá Ucrania. Todo el mundo ha escuchado las declaraciones de los políticos ucranianos sobre la liberación de los territorios liberados. ¿Qué piensa el comandante que se puede esperar?*

“Lo llaman contraofensiva. Siempre va a haber intentos. Tienen recursos y, lo que es más importante, hay una orden política: trabajar por el dinero, para que haya asistencia militar que invierta en ellos. Por supuesto que van a estar activos”.

*Una pregunta de los lectores: “¿Qué está haciendo el batallón Vostok ahora, para qué se está preparando y dónde lucha?”. Por supuesto, lo que se pueda contar.*

“Hemos pasado ocho años en la defensa. Los soldados estuvieron bien en Mariupol y nos hemos ganado una reputación como batallón de asalto. Estamos preparándonos para el asalto, trabajamos las actividades de reconocimiento y estamos ayudando a nuestros vecinos”.

*¿Qué tipo de ayuda es esa?*

“La organización de la defensa. Por norma, trabajamos con reclutas y en ocasiones no saben construir posiciones correctamente. Así que no nos dormimos. En nuestro país, nadie ha cancelado la orden de bloquear lo que se llama la _agrupación de Donetsk_ del enemigo. Al contrario que los ucranianos, no tenemos prisa por dar a conocer la dirección en la que se dará nuestro golpe principal.

*Campo de entrenamiento de la OTAN*

Actualmente, todos observan el avance de las fuerzas aliadas. Los nuestros se regocijan, el oponente intenta levantarse calificando las ciudades que pierde de _innecesarias o destruidas_. Pero, en general, está claro que en esta campaña de verano no habrá avances rápidos de decenas de kilómetros ni se flanqueará ampliamente al enemigo de momento.

*¿Cómo valoras la ofensiva de los vecinos desde Lisichansk a Seversk?*

“Va a ser duro. Será duro avanzar. Al fin y al cabo, no estamos lidiando con cualquiera, sino con un ejército que lo heredó todo de la Unión Soviética, tanto la escuela como las armas. Son los mismos que han luchado con nosotros en Afganistán, los biznietos de quienes derrotaron a Alemania. Estamos en guerra con un enemigo lo suficientemente cualificado. La diferencia en armamento es insignificante, tienen los mismos sistemas de artillería y además ahora abundan en Ucrania armas de la OTAN.

*¿Qué dirías de las armas occidentales? Por ejemplo, había muchas plegarias por los Javelin y después se perdieron todos.*

Los HIMERS, ante todo. Se trata de armas que fueron originalmente diseñadas para contrarrestar a los lanzacohetes múltiples soviéticos. Los americanos se basan en la aplicación masiva: eficiencia, apuntan y destruyen los objetivos. En nuestra tierra no solo nos enfrentamos a muestras de armas de la OTAN, sino también a la forma de actuar y la táctica.

*¿Qué significa eso?*

“Nos provocan para que tengamos que actuar y revelar así nuestras posiciones. Al mismo tiempo, su artillería de reconocimiento y reacción instantánea funciona con efectividad. Ahora estamos sufriendo por ello, pero lo estamos superando. Ese es el principal motivo de nuestro lento progreso. Pero estamos empujando y avanzando al mismo tiempo”.

*Luchando contra la fatiga*

He escuchado la pregunta en las trincheras docenas de veces. Los soldados preguntan, los familiares también lo hacen. Ya sentían la victoria, pero también sabían que aún estaba lejos.

*Algunos soldados están preparados para llegar a las fronteras de las Repúblicas y luego quieren volver a casa. Dicen: somos profesores, ingenieros, mineros, nos somos militares. es comprensible. Y hay otros que están dispuestos a ir hasta Kiev y más allá. ¿Cómo acabará todo?*

Alexander Sergeevich se toma una pausa antes de responder.

“Cuando estábamos trabajando con armas de alta precisión en la distancia, había una historia, era la primera etapa. Después empezaron las batallas con armas combinadas. La guerra no es fácil y afecta a la psicología de las personas. Pero entiendo que nadie parará hasta que terminemos lo que empezamos. Incluso aunque haya una pausa, una _tregua táctica_. Puede haberla. Pero hasta que lleguemos a la conclusión lógica, nadie va a desmovilizarse. Si no lo hacemos ahora, el enemigo se reorganizará en un tiempo. Entonces nuestros éxitos tácticos, la liberación de las Repúblicas, no tendrá sentido. Por supuesto, es difícil para la gente aceptarlo, pero tendremos que hacerlo. Ayer fueron profesores, mañana pueden ser soldados profesionales. La instrucción termina”.

*He hablado con reclutas cerca de la ciudad. Sinceramente no entienden por qué no pueden ir de permiso. Están a media hora de su casa. Parece que la gente está cansada. Cinco meses en las trincheras y el soldado ya solo piensa en sobrevivir, ya no muestra iniciativa. Hay incluso libros sobre ello.*

“Creo que el problema es subjetivo. Tengo un familiar cercano que fue uno de los primeros en presentarse como voluntario y está luchando en algún lugar cerca de Jerson. Desde el primer día, su comandante organizó la comunicación con las familias. Así que los familiares no están  _¿Qué le pasa? ¿No está muerto en alguna parte?_ En mi familia fue instantáneamente evidente que la tensión disminuyó. Todo depende de los comandantes sobre el terreno. Las autoridades no pueden imponer un modelo de comportamiento. Es posible hacer rotaciones y dejar que los soldados vayan de permiso. En una parte estamos en el frente, pero en otras hay un periodo de calma. Se puede dejar marchar a los soldados, aunque luego es difícil volver a la situación de combate. Pero tenemos que entender que la lucha será prolongada y habrá quienes puedan pasar hasta un año en las trincheras. Los soldados tienen familias. No se puede explotar a los soldados, los recursos humanos son finitos. En Vostok, incluso en medio de la batalla, encontramos la oportunidad de dejar marchar a los soldados al menos por un día. Me refiero a las unidades que están luchando en las fronteras de la RPD. No se puede tratar la cuestión pensando que “si le dejamos marchar a casa ahora, no volverá”. Aquí, en el bosque, nada impide a una persona tirar la ametralladora y correr, pero están luchando. Creo que si preguntas al jefe del Estado Mayor, estará sorprendido: “¿Cómo es posible que no hayáis solucionado el problema en el batallón?”

*Suministros y autoservicio*

Las imágenes muestran que los ejércitos de las Repúblicas han cambiado hasta sus uniformes. Si se ve algún casco de hierro como los SS-40 que usaban sus abuelos, es o una gran sorpresa o simplemente un tributo a ellos. O las dos cosas.

*Me parece que los flujos de ayuda humanitaria se han convertido en corrientes desde la primavera. Y que se han cerrado muchos agujeros con ayuda de buena gente. ¿Es así?*

“Ahora mismo estamos en una posición de combate real. Hay soldados detrás de ti, entre ellos hay reclutas. La primera pregunta que les he hecho es qué necesitan. Les has oído decir que están bien. Veo cómo ha cambiado la imagen de los batallones de reclutas en estos meses. Al principio tenían rifles Moslin, pero ahora está claro que tienen el equipamiento necesario. Es decir, el sistema de apoyo civil está funcionando. Aquí acabamos de estar contigo en un lugar problemático y nos hemos reunido con trabajadores humanitarios de Chelíabinsk. Todas las regiones de Rusia están involucradas. En Vostok, gracias a la ayuda humanitaria, hemos cambiado las ruedas de todo nuestro equipamiento, desde el de carga al médico”.

*La fórmula de la motivación*

*En las trincheras existe la opinión de que no se habla de política. Dicen: ¿Deberíamos esperar alguna decisión política para otoño o es demasiado pronto?*

“Mi punto de vista es que debería haber un referéndum en todas partes. Está claro que, en Donbass, es necesario celebrar una votación sobre el acceso a Rusia cuando lleguemos a las fronteras. Y estaremos contentos si el resultado del referéndum en Rusia es considerado y se toma una decisión. Es más difícil en los territorios de Jerson y Zaporozhie que ahora están bajo nuestro control. Pero creo que la población finalmente cree en nosotros, que no nos marcharemos. Así que no se sienten como personas que simplemente tienen pasaportes rusos sino que empiezan a entender que ya viven en Rusia.

Aquí estamos hablando de la motivación de los soldados en las trincheras. A veces apenas pueden formularse a sí mismos los objetivos de la guerra. Hay que simplificar y especificar los objetivos. Si es recuperar estas tierras, si es recuperar esos territorios que se arrebató a Rusia por motivos totalmente injustos…esa tierra que nuestros antepasados obtuvieron hace siglos. Y por la que derramaron sangre”.

*Ese motivo implica desnazificación*.

“Y desmilitarización. Esta es la tierra en la que nos encontramos. Siempre ha estado abandonada. Está muy lejos de Kiev. Y el pueblo ruso las conoce. Rusia, Moscú, expulsó a los turcos y los tártaros de aquí. Ahora estas tierras, por cuestiones políticas, han estado controladas, no solo por el país vecino, sino por fuerzas hostiles a nosotros. Este enemigo es como nosotros, muchas veces tiene apellido ruso, pero lucha por el enemigo. Así que es necesario recuperar las tierras.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eran comunistas los que fusilaba. Además, es harto sabido el ensañamiento entre ellos mismos, incluso con piolets. Ya sabe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo ponía el diente debajo de la almohada esperando al Pérez.
> 
> Cuanta candidez!.



Yo también puse el diente…que cosas.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Jul 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Imagino que será sarcasmo. Porque lo de que lo primero que fusilaban los nazis eran los de izquierdas. A no ser que rebatieses con el argumento de mongoles "era por librarse de la competencia".
> 
> Claro, y los primeros que fusilaban eran a los de izquierda para no tener competencia. Ese argumento es de al menos plantearse un mínimo de raciocinio propio. Y no suelo a entrar a debates de este tipo, pero a veces es que lo ponéis complicado, cojones.



tras el decaimiento de las religiones, los idealismos. llámalo izquierda o como quieras; esa ilusión letal necesariamente de que el hombre es un molde vacío a propósito para la_ idea_ (el estado, el socialismo, la nación) o catálogo de ocurrencias (el mamarrachismo woke).


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

Pero esque los rusos malos disparan a escuelas


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues quitaron dividendo porque a cuenta de las sanciones la petrolera debe hacer nuevas inversiones para reconducir la demanda y en esas condiciones lo normal es quitar el dividendo y reinvertir. Hay que tener en cuenta además que Alemania y más países han "nacionalizado oficinas y depósitos en el país" supongo que con el fin de aprovechar la infraestructura existente propiedad de los rusos y de paso hacer enganches donde puedan para enlazar con los nuevos conductos y con lo que les llegue desde barco y descompriman.
> 
> No se puede negar que todo éso es una pérdida de patrimonio y por mucho que hayan ganado es mucho más lo perdido. Las ventas de crudo son oscilantes, lo mismo mañana se cae la demanda y lo pagan los sancionados no pudiendo vender la mitad de su producción.
> 
> ...



No se reinvirtio nada. Al dia siguiente de cancelar el dividendo se aprobó un impuesto especial por el importe de ese dividendo.

O sea que Putin agarró a los accionistas, les metió la mano en el bolsillo y de una patada de vuelta a casa. El que no le guste ya sabe dónde tiene la puerta. Normal que baje la acción.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Europa no puede "desacoplarse" a día de hoy ni militarmente, ni tecnologícamente, ni industrialmente y casi que me atrevería a decir que agricolamente del mundo anglo. Lo que podría es comenzar a desacoplarse y crear su "área de influencia" que le llevaría irrememediablemente a la confrontación directa contra los rusos y el mundo anglo.



Y con nosotros mismos.


----------



## Nicors (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bull... ¿ y qué opinas de la gente *que DEMONIZA a Rusia, nación que NO conocen y que no les hizo nada* ?



Guerra civil, maquis, eta, lazis.


----------



## Señor X (16 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.
> 
> UKRA (II)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124611
> ...



Los de Oryx aplican el refranero español, ese que dice: "De noche, todos los gatos son pardos"

Pues llevado aquí, "en la guerra, todos los vehículos (especialmente los destruidos), son rusos"

Y añado, los muertos también. Cuando se disipe la niebla de guerra y se documente todo, va a salir una de mierda por parte del lado ucraniano, que metieron como "rusos" lo que eran ucranianos, que vais a flipar. En algún momento los familiares preguntarán por ellos y habrá que ponerlos en un documento negro sobre blanco. Una persona no es un carro de combate que se puede decir que es del otro lado y del que nadie se va a acordar o mirar si es cierto.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Parecen hipersónicos.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> La decadencia y la aberracion en la que se ha covertido el imperio en una imagen.
> 
> Sin palabras.




El último twett no es exacto.
Puede que sea drag queen pero si tiene formación y no luchaba por la prostitución de niños. Luchaba contra el suicidio de adolescentes homosexuales.
Y le han dado el puesto por que viene bien para la fachada de la administración Biden. 

Personalmente cada vez que lo veo se me rayan las neuronas.










Sam Brinton - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A lo mejor el desubicado es usted, ser de derechas y apoyar a los que machacan a los nazis tiene que ser doloroso, después de tanto esfuerzo en resucitarlos otra vez.



Yo sin embargo creo que el que está desubicado es usted en lo concerniente a mi posición. Soy anticapitalista, cristiano, busco la Justicia Social y me posiciono con la mutipolaridad geopolítica. Eso no me alinea con los nazis.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Como cojones se hace para que no salga esta mierda?
> Intelslava/33172
> 
> ...











Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me






Quitando los espacios
https:// t.me /s/ intelslava/33172


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jul 2022)

Luchan solos, solo con sus propios recursos. Pero no paran de recibir más y más armas. Cuanto interés ya no solo de EEUU si no también de Londres (que además les entrena soldados, les envia mercenarios....) en que la guerra escale enviando cada vez más armamento de largo alcance. Y luego se rasgan vestiduras porque les corten unos días el gas....pero enviar mercenarios, entrenar soldados, enviar misiles de largo alcance (que llegado el caso se pueden llegar a usar para atacar territorio Ruso) etc etc es algo que no debería molestar a los Rusos.

No habrá piedad para los enemigos. No se si es muy inteligente el no parar de soltar este tipo de comentarios cuando tu enemigo está intentando hacer el menor daño posible y tu atacas incluso a estaciones de autobuses con civiles como hace dos días. Si saben que para ellos no habrá piedad, puede que ellos decidan hacer lo mismo.

*Ucrania recibe un nuevo sistema lanzamisiles de largo alcance: "Nuestro ejército se ha repuesto, no habrá piedad con el enemigo"*

El Ejército de Ucrania ha recibido un nuevo suministro de ayuda armamentística formado por varios sistemas *lazamisiles de largo alcance* modelo M270 MLRS.

Según ha informado en sus redes sociales el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksei Reznikov, *el Ejército ucraniano "se ha repuesto"* con la llegada de este nuevo armamento, que será "una buena compañía" para los sistemas HIMARS donados por Estados Unidos.

El ministro ha agradecido a los socios extranjeros de Ucrania por el envío de los M270 MLRS, un lanzacohetes múltiple autopropulsado y blindado, y ha agregado que *"no habrá piedad para los enemigos"*.

A principios de junio, el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, anunció la asignación de M270 a Ucrania, capacitados para alcanzar objetivos a una *distancia de hasta 80 kilómetros*.

Esta decisión de Londres se alineó con la también adoptada por *Washington*, que decidió proporcionar el sistema de artillería de cohetes de alta movilidad HIMARS, una variante del MLRS.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Vídeo de nuestros abonados en Odessa. Las consecuencias del ataque con misiles a la zona industrial. A juzgar por la columna de fuego y el humo, dio en el blanco exacto. Ya sea combustible y lubricantes o maquinaria‼









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_













Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Shoigu ha dado instrucciones de intensificar las operaciones en todas las zonas operativas de Ucrania para evitar que el régimen de Kiev lance ataques masivos con misiles y artillería contra las infraestructuras civiles y los residentes de Donbás y otras regiones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

*Destrucción de una estación americana AN/TPQ-50 por un ataque MLRS del ejército DNR*

Cerca de la aldea Novhorodskoye se detectó una estación de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50. Según las coordenadas detectadas, la artillería y los MLRS de la brigada "Kalmius" del ejército de la DNR estaban participando en un ataque de fuego. Según los datos de control objetivo, la estación de contramedidas AN/TPQ-50 fue destruida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bull... ¿ y qué opinas de la gente *que DEMONIZA a Rusia, nación que NO conocen y que no les hizo nada* ?



Exactamente lo mismo Nico 
Lo que me parece irracional es la idealización subjetiva por ambos extremos. Los rusos ni son unos santos ni son unos demonios. En esta situación tienen razón. En la Polonia de 1953 no.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jul 2022)

O lo que es lo mismo, nos lo pagará Europa a costa de los bolsillos de todos los Europeos. Estos no tendrán ni para comer, ni para gasolina o luz, pero nos pagarán el país con las infraestructuras más modernas del mundo, para que sea el país más moderno de Europa, como exigia el otro día. Ya no pedía ayuda en la reconstrucción, no, exigia que fuese el país más moderno de Europa.....y evidentemente costeado por otros que no pintaban nada en esa guerra y no tienen porqué pagarle nada. En lugar de agrader todos los millones y armas recibidas, este hombre, como buen dictador, no para de exigir y el político que no agradece sus exigencias para a ser denostado por el.


*Zelenski asegura que Ucrania reconstruirá todo lo que destruyan las tropas rusas*
El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski, *ha asegurado este viernes que su *país reconstruirá todo *lo que *destruyan* las tropas rusas, mientras que la sociedad rusa "permanecerá paralizada durante generaciones" por la invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Shoigu ha dado instrucciones de intensificar las operaciones en todas las zonas operativas de Ucrania para evitar que el régimen de Kiev lance ataques masivos con misiles y artillería contra las infraestructuras civiles y los residentes de Donbás y otras regiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se dice que esta noche metieron 10 misiles en Dnipro. Menos mal que el astero-esclerótico estado mayor ruso se empieza a dar cuenta de que tienen que acelerar. El tiempo juega en contra de Rusia en este guerra, no a su favor.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Creo que en el momento actual ya se puede hacer un análisis de lo que ha sucedido hasta ahora y de lo que podemos esperar.
> 
> Por parte de la OTAN la estrategia era que Ucrania atacara a las repúblicas independentistas y machacarlas rápidamente, llevando a cabo un genocidio que provocara la entrada de Rusia. Esta era una guerra que, dominando los medios de comunicación podía venderse a la opinión pública y esperaban que colara también en el ámbito internacional, ya que muchos países temen que les pase lo mismo con alguna de sus regiones. Rusia debía reaccionar de forma imprevista, con lo que tardarían en movilizar su ejercito (por eso se quejaban tanto de la acumulación de tropas rusas en la frontera) lo que daría tiempo a Ucrania a retroceder a sus posiciones fuertes en el Donbass, y continuar con una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> ...



Buen resumen. En general estoy de acuerdo. 

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en la última parte. Eso es 100% imprevisible. Es más, yo apuesto a que una victoria rotunda de Rusia obligará a Europa a olvidar el temita y entenderse con ellos. Que es lo que conviene a Europa y también a Rusia, y lo que quiere Putin.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.
> 
> UKRA (II)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124611
> ...



Si que la tienen, y eso es aún peor. Son otros intoxicadores a sueldo, vomitando propaganda de la OTAN. Igual que Yago, los Marquina y compañía, y un largo etcétera.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Exactamente lo mismo Nico
> Lo que me parece irracional es la idealización subjetiva por ambos extremos. Los rusos ni son unos santos ni son unos demonios. En esta situación tienen razón. En la Polonia de 1953 no.



Creo que hay que mirar más la cuestión ideológica ¿qué eran los rusos entonces? comunistas. El resultado de haber sufrido una primavera de colores el régimen del Zar, que cayó aniquilado. El problema es que mucha gente se cree que eso de las primaveras es cosa reciente. Y peor, no quieren admitir que han seguido a muerte una doctrina ideológica creada ex profeso para ello. Lo mismo con el nazismo. La idea era polarizar Eurasia y arrasarla. Objetivo conseguido.

Esto es como juzgar a España y los españoles por la mierda de gobierno lacayo y traidor que tenemos ahora. Pues estamos viviendo todavía bajo el control del enemigo, como les sucedió a los rusos con el comunismo. Pero ellos le supieron dar la vuelta a la tortilla, nosotros aún no.


----------



## Como El Agua (16 Jul 2022)

No sé si esta vez se le ha ido la mano a Zelensky o son órdenes de arriba. Eso de morder la mano que te da de comer...
Ya veremos en los próximos días.
Financial Times: "El gobierno ucraniano ha exigido que los bancos estadounidenses y europeos corten los lazos con las empresas que comercializan petróleo ruso

De lo contrario, Kyiv amenazó con prohibir que dichos bancos financien la futura restauración de Ucrania y presentar demandas contra ellos en la Corte Penal Internacional."


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esperar, hay que leer las declaraciones públicas del hipocritilla ese de Pedo-Biden, no tienen desperdicio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues llevan 15 silenciando el asesinato doloso y con ensañamiento de 12 inocentes en Bagdag, perpetrado desde dos helicópteros apache, con imágenes que todos pudimos ver por internet y por las que los mismos que no pueden guardar silencio van a lograr la extradición de Assange y con mucha probabilidad su ejecución o prisión a perpetuidad.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues llevan 15 silenciando el asesinato doloso y con ensañamiento de 12 inocentes en Bagdag, perpetrado desde dos helicópteros apache, con imágenes que todos pudimos ver por internet y por las que los mismos que no pueden guardar silencio van a lograr la extradición de Assange y con mucha probabilidad su ejecución o prisión a perpetuidad.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2022)

Aún se puede encontrar en Youtube como Collateral Murder, pero sinceramente, creo que algún día lo harán desaparecer.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

Macron comenzó poniendo en perspectiva el futuro inmediato de Europa, con esta advertencia de fondo: *«La guerra de Ucrania va a durar. Debemos prepararnos para un conflicto prolongado en el tiempo».* Sin entrar en matices temporales, el tono de voz del presidente sugería con claridad una guerra dura y larga, que puede prolongarse «mucho tiempo». Bastante más allá de «algunos meses».


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> No sé si esta vez se le ha ido la mano a Zelensky o son órdenes de arriba. Eso de morder la mano que te da de comer...
> Ya veremos en los próximos días.
> Financial Times: "El gobierno ucraniano ha exigido que los bancos estadounidenses y europeos corten los lazos con las empresas que comercializan petróleo ruso
> 
> De lo contrario, Kyiv amenazó con prohibir que dichos bancos financien la futura restauración de Ucrania y presentar demandas contra ellos en la Corte Penal Internacional."



La restauración de lo que quede de Ucrania será cosa del Gazprombank y demás. 

Zelensky cada vez tiene que sentir más la presión. Cada vez debe estar más arrepentido de no haber negociado con Rusia para evitar la guerra. Una cosa es mandar a carne de cañón a morir y otra ver que la derrota se cierne sobre él.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

El ministro de defensa de Ucrania, Reznikov, ha dicho que cree que decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos han muerto, pero "espera" que el número sea inferior a 100.000


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Macron comenzó poniendo en perspectiva el futuro inmediato de Europa, con esta advertencia de fondo: *«La guerra de Ucrania va a durar. Debemos prepararnos para un conflicto prolongado en el tiempo».* Sin entrar en matices temporales, el tono de voz del presidente sugería con claridad una guerra dura y larga, que puede prolongarse «mucho tiempo». Bastante más allá de «algunos meses».



Pues los franchutes tienen malas experiencias en sus guerras contra las rusos. Al final vuelven a lo mismo por eso de la cabra siempre tirando al monte.


----------



## Honkler (16 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> No sé si esta vez se le ha ido la mano a Zelensky o son órdenes de arriba. Eso de morder la mano que te da de comer...
> Ya veremos en los próximos días.
> Financial Times: "El gobierno ucraniano ha exigido que los bancos estadounidenses y europeos corten los lazos con las empresas que comercializan petróleo ruso
> 
> De lo contrario, Kyiv amenazó con prohibir que dichos bancos financien la futura restauración de Ucrania y presentar demandas contra ellos en la Corte Penal Internacional."



Me da la sensación que los gobiernos europeos están ya hasta los cojones del payaso con ínfulas


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Es su trabajo y todos vosotros le estáis dando carrete.



Si no te gusta que dé carrete simplemente usa el ignore, a veces hay que combatirlos porque viene gente a informarse y me da rabia que los enganen


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania parten de Seversk






Según el ejército de LPR a las 11 en punto.

1. El enemigo se retira de Seversk en pequeños grupos como parte de la ejecución de una orden de combate para una retirada encubierta de tropas.
2. Nuestras tropas ya se han atrincherado en las afueras del este de Seversk y están penetrando profundamente en la ciudad.
3. El enemigo sigue ofreciendo una resistencia irregular.
4. Varias alturas cerca de Seversk todavía están controladas por oponentes.
5. Aún no se ha cortado la carretera Seversk-Soledar.

En general, todo se debe al hecho de que en los próximos días Seversk estará bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el ejército de LPR. Y, por supuesto, recordaremos las declaraciones de la propaganda ucraniana de que "después de la ocupación de Lisichansk por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ni una sola ciudad podrá ocuparla".


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)

Bloqueo extrajudicial de medios de comunicación por fakes sobre SVO






Y más noticias de la legislación en tiempos de guerra.
Putin firmó una ley que modifica la ley de bloqueo de medios.
Ahora, por falsificaciones sobre la SVO y llamados a participar en acciones no autorizadas, los medios pueden ser bloqueados extrajudicialmente.

De otras innovaciones.

1. Se ha endurecido la ley sobre la tortura. Ahora, para el uso de la tortura, incluso por parte de representantes de las autoridades, puede volar hasta por 15 años. Eco de la historia con una fregona en el culo.
2. Ahora la información sobre las reservas de oro y divisas del país se clasifica como clasificada. Anteriormente, ya se ha adoptado una ley destinada a proteger los esquemas grises de importación.
3. Se firmó una ley sobre una respuesta espejo a cualquier bloqueo de los medios rusos en el extranjero. De hecho, esto es solo una formalización de una práctica ya existente.
4. Se introducen oficialmente multas por facturación de hasta el 20 % de la facturación total en el mercado ruso para las empresas extranjeras que ignoren la ley "al aterrizar".
5. Aumento de las sanciones para los proveedores que no cumplan con los requisitos de la ley sobre el paso del tráfico a través de los medios para contrarrestar las amenazas a la seguridad.
6. Se creará un banco federal de materiales extremistas, donde se ingresarán los datos recopilados por varios departamentos.
7. Los civiles que participen en el SVO serán equiparados a los veteranos de guerra. Esta es la ley correcta y necesaria. Estamos esperando uno similar para los militares DPR y LPR.
8. Cambiar al lado del enemigo en las condiciones de las hostilidades con la participación de Rusia se equipara a alta traición. Hasta 20 años de prisión.

En general, continúa el esperado apriete de los tornillos.


Para apelaciones públicas dirigidas contra la seguridad de la Federación Rusa - hasta 7 años de prisión






Noticias interesantes para los comentaristas del blog.

*Para apelaciones públicas dirigidas contra la seguridad de la Federación Rusa - hasta 7 años de prisión*


_El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley federal que complementa el Código Penal con un artículo sobre llamados públicos a actividades dirigidas contra la seguridad del país. El documento fue publicado en el portal oficial de Internet de información jurídica.
Por lo tanto, *la responsabilidad penal amenaza a las personas que convocan públicamente a actividades dirigidas contra la seguridad de Rusia, así como a quienes impiden que las autoridades ejerzan sus poderes para garantizar esta seguridad. La pena máxima es de hasta cuatro años de prisión.*
Se aclarará que el *uso del cargo oficial, así como de los medios de comunicación o de Internet, aumenta la pena máxima a seis años de prisión, y cuando estos hechos sean cometidos por un grupo organizado de personas, hasta siete años.*

Así, el Código Penal se complementa con el artículo “Propaganda repetida o demostración pública de parafernalia o símbolos nazis, o parafernalia o símbolos de organizaciones extremistas, u otra parafernalia o símbolos, cuya promoción o exhibición pública esté prohibida por las leyes federales”, prevé una pena máxima de hasta cuatro años de prisión._

Путин подписал закон о наказании за призывы против безопасности страны - zinc
Федеральный закон от 14.07.2022 № 260-ФЗ ∙ Официальное опубликование правовых актов ∙ Официальный интернет-портал правовой информации - texto de la ley firmada

En general, piense lo que escribes, porque en las realidades actuales, escribir en Internet que está sujeto a la ley puede convertirse fácilmente en una fecha límite.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Por una parte comprendo a Zelensky. Cuesta poco imaginar todas las promesas que tras bambalinas le hicieron, a él y a los hombres fuertes ucranianos que participan de esta locura. Les dijeron, supongo, que les apoyarían hasta el final, que Rusia caería sin lugar a dudas, que no les faltarían ni armas ni financiación, que extenderían sus fronteras incluso tomando parte de Rusia... pero luego ha llegado la cruda realidad y él está con aquello de ¿qué hay de lo mío?


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)

Vídeo de Odesa. Consecuencias de un ataque con misiles en la zona industrial. 


El consulado de los Estados Unidos en Odessa ha dejado de funcionar. El edificio de la misión diplomática está cerrado. Los empleados no son visibles. Recientemente, Estados Unidos pidió a sus ciudadanos que abandonaran Ucrania.
Según tengo entendido, pronto tomaremos Odessa 
¡Odessa es una ciudad rusa!


Cuando los rusos están en contra del terrorismo y el fascismo occidentales.


Nuevamente asesinado en Donetsk (
Condolencias a las familias y amigos de las víctimas.

Disparan todos los días y diez veces al día.

Así es como los residentes del distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk describen la situación, que fue bombardeada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esta mañana.

“Estábamos durmiendo, escuchamos un silbido. El escape no se escuchó, y la llegada de inmediato. Llegando al departamento en el 4to piso, y estamos en el quinto,


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dejar de hacer el ridículo. El partido NAZI era de izquierda, Hitler se autodenominaba socialista.



El PSOE también.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jul 2022)

Queda claro que la Comisión Uropeda actua por mera ideologia, sin importar las consecuencias, ahora le va a tocar los conones a Orban por el tema LGTBHIJK, un acicaque para que se pase al banco bizantino mas si cabe.


----------



## niraj (16 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.
> 
> UKRA (II)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124611
> ...




No sé muy bien de que va la polémica del helicóptero del camión, a lo mejor es que tengo a alguien en el ignore y me he perdido.

El helicóptero sobre el camión es un Mi-2, es inconfundible por la gran "chepa" del motor.




Además de los originales que tuvieran, después del Maidan, en la planta ucraniana Motor Sich fueron capaces de iniciar la fabricación completa de esos helicópteros e incluso crearon una versión de ataque

Al final, se fabricaron pocas unidades ya que el gobierno ucraniano prefirió comprar helicópteros Eurocopter de segunda mano


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dejar de hacer el ridículo. El partido NAZI era de izquierda, Hitler se autodenominaba socialista.



Tu si que haces el ridículo. Hitler pertenecia a los Freikorps y consiguio un trabajo en el servicio secreto de Weimar, se infiltró en el partido de Anton Drexler, y lo fagocitó con ayuda de sus camaradas de trinchera, no le cambiaron el nombre para engañar a los obreros, Hitler y sus compinches eran de extrema derecha, añorantes del régimen guillermino que según ellos, habia sido "apuñalado por la espalda". Hilter odiaba a la izquierda.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)

*El número de APU-shnikov muertos superó la MARCA de 80 mil soldados y muy pocos oficiales ...*
13/07/2022


*Se ordenó a las administraciones de TODOS los centros regionales de DONETSK evacuar a Dnepropetrovsk y Pavlograd ...*
Oh así que
sospechan que solo habrá Lyakh en Slavyansk y transmitirá sus informes 16/07/2022


*Finalmente ha comenzado un GIRO EN LAS OPERACIONES ESPECIALES, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de toda la línea del frente están comenzando a desertar en masa de las líneas de contacto ...*
16/07/2022


¡Seis soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se pasaron al lado de la RPD, llegaron con armas y sin ganas de luchar, dos de la región de Donetsk, dos de Zaporozhye, dos de la región de Dnipropetrovsk! 16/07/2022


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu si que haces el ridículo. Hitler pertenecia a los Freikorps y consiguio un trabajo en el servicio secreto de Weimar, se infiltró en el partido de Anton Drexler, y lo fagocitó con ayuda de sus camaradas de trinchera, no le cambiaron el nombre para engañar a los obreros, Hitler y sus compinches eran de extrema derecha, añorantes del régimen guillermino que según ellos, habia sido "apuñalado por la espalda". Hilter odiaba a la izquierda.



Es verdad. Es como Stalin, se infiltró en el partido para hacerse con el poder, pero en realidad era un fascista que odiaba a los comunistas.

PD: para los despistados. Irony mode: on.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El PSOE también.



Claro, purita izmierda.


----------



## Honkler (16 Jul 2022)

Me pregunto, dada la cantidad de rusos étnicos ucranianos, cuántos soldados del ejército ukro son pro rusos y tienen que estar peleando contra los suyos. No deben ser ni 2 ni 4.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia
> 
> 
> Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.
> ...





es la economía especulativa contra la productiva.

Aquí lo dice en una frase un ganadero lo que Hitler se extendió durante 5 minutos .




*Hitler Patron Oro.mp4*
Discurso sobre el patrón oro y la opción liberadora del patrón trabajo.

Bien es verdad que esa tensa relación entre productores y saqueadores ha sido una constante desde el tiempo de las tribus. 
*
Los cazadores/recolectores* , de los cuales descienden las personas con ideología de izquierdas (" el gen rojo existe ") ... , cuando se acababan los animales a los que cazar o llegaba el invierno o la sequía , asaltaban los poblados de los pastores y agricultores ( que son los ahorradores que guardaban la simiente en el invierno para poder plantar en primavera ) los mataban y arrasaban con todo.

El problema es que *se quedaban sin la gallina de los huevos de oro* puesto que al igual que las presas , los agricultores que no habían muerto huían. Tal es así que llegaron al polo norte y cruzaron océanos huyendo de los asesinos. 

Fue entonces cuando nació una extraña asociación entre ambos mundos que perdura hasta hoy :

" yo no te mato , pero a cambio me tienes que mantener y te protejo de otros asaltantes y de mi mismo " ( lo que hacía Al Capone ) 

Una especie de impuesto revolucionario como el de ETA , que los comerciantes que pagaban quedaban libres de un atentado , que es lo mismo que hace el sistema : la amenaza de hacienda de embargarte o encarcelarte si no entras por el aro y no te sometes a su saqueo. 

Una relación mafiosa que se ha convertido en normalidad porque no hay alternativa .
Para que la gente no sea consciente de que le roban 6 meses de su vida traducido a impuestos sin contar impuestos indirectos , les envían desde bebés a las guarderías y les van domando y trastornando a lo largo de su infancia . 
El sistema sueña con que después de " los estudios que no sirven para nada " , el individuo empiece a pagar hasta que se retire y justo ese día se muera.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me pregunto, dada la cantidad de rusos étnicos ucranianos, cuántos soldados del ejército ukro son pro rusos y tienen que estar peleando contra los suyos. No deben ser ni 2 ni 4.



Imagino que muchos. Pero vamos, todas las guerras reales son así. Los soldados luchan en el bando que les toca (sino terminan fusilados), no en el que quieren.


----------



## boogie boom (16 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ayer vi una entrevista en un canal americano de youtube llamado Redacted, donde entrevistaban a un experto en temas militares. Comentaba que en el Pentágono están muy preocupados porque han comprobado que los sistemas rusos de defensa son capaces de tumbar a los mejores misiles otánicos. Al mismo tiempo, han visto que las armas otánicas son incapaces de detener los nuevos misiles hypersónicos. Al parecer ya era cosa sabida y asumida que la Otan no puede ganar una guerra convencional por su excesiva dependencia de sistemas informáticos y de satélites, que los rusos tiene capacidad para destruir completamente en las primeras 24 horas. Y no sólo la capacidad militar, sino todas las redes de la que depende el comercio, la luz y el orden público a todos los niveles en EEUU y occidente en general.
> 
> Pero el punto más crítico es que en una eventual guerra nuclear: si Rusia tiene actualmente capacidad para golpear todos los objetivos americanos, la respuesta usana puede ser en gran parte eliminada con los más avanzados sistemas de defensa antimisiles. Es decir, que si bien Rusia quedaría tuerta, EEUU y sus colonias, no es que quedaran ciegos, es que dejarían de existir.
> 
> En definitiva, que están atados de manos y no pueden hacer nada. La idea de tirar armas al vertedero ucraniano no es del Pentágono ni de los asesores militares, sino de intereses de la industria armamentística y sus políticos corruptos, y el objetivo es hacer negocio, simplemente, dando por imposible cualquier interés geoestratégico.



Pues es de lo poco que me podría tranquilizar algo, una gran noticia. Digo esto porque creo totalmente que los yankies están mucho más pirados que los otros, y que serían si acaso los que querrían escalar a nuclear. Y si esto que comenta el canal se acerca a la verdad, además, sería un durísimo golpe a la industria armamentística de EEUU que tendrían miles de toneladas de basura ya solo para vender a países tercermundistas (como la UE dentro de nada si no se desmiembra pronto).
Tendrían un parón en la industria impresionante... Nah, estoy pensando en alto, ¿podrías por favor poner enlace a ese video de Redacted si no es molestia? Gracias!


----------



## Mabuse (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El último twett no es exacto.
> Puede que sea drag queen pero si tiene formación y no luchaba por la prostitución de niños. Luchaba contra el suicidio de adolescentes homosexuales.
> Y le han dado el puesto por que viene bien para la fachada de la administración Biden.
> 
> ...



Hinjiniero tenía que ser. Son de otra especie, como se ve perfectamente con loqueno100


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Difícil describirlo mejor...


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu si que haces el ridículo. Hitler pertenecia a los Freikorps y consiguio un trabajo en el servicio secreto de Weimar, se infiltró en el partido de Anton Drexler, y lo fagocitó con ayuda de sus camaradas de trinchera, no le cambiaron el nombre para engañar a los obreros, Hitler y sus compinches eran de extrema derecha, añorantes del régimen guillermino que según ellos, habia sido "apuñalado por la espalda". Hilter odiaba a la izquierda.



Vamos...que como era de suponer, te creas tu verdad ad hoc...y niegas la mayor...niegas los discursos de Largo, los de Dolores Ibarruri...OLE TUS COJONES...CAPAOOOOO!!!

Edito:

"Somos socialistas, enemigos del capitalismo q explota a los economicamente débiles y estamos decididos a destruir ese sistema" A Hitler,1927.


De que cojones me sonara...


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Que alguien me explique por qué los mismos que envía armas a la guerra civil de Ucrania para impedir que los rusos les paguen las pensiones ...

al tiempo desean que las fronteras de Europa se abran de par en par a la invasión africana.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jul 2022)

Leído en la prensa de Ucrania.

Totalmente aplicable a muchos Burbujistas.

"Un estadounidense tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a su esposa.

Un francés tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a su amante.

Un alemán tiene una esposa y una amante: ama tanto a su esposa como a su amante.

El ruso tiene una esposa y una amante: ama a Putin."


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos...que como era de suponer, te creas tu verdad ad hoc...y niegas la mayor...niegas los discursos de Largo, los de Dolores Ibarruri...OLE TUS COJONES...CAPAOOOOO!!!
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Hitler era tan antimarxista como tú mismamente. Con esto está todo dicho.
Abandone todo discurso pseudohistórico.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Expected (16 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Y nosotros con Margarita Robles.....no tenemos perdón..

.


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Pentágono DESMIENTE la propaganda rusa de que Ucrania vende armas occidentales en el mercado negro.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Transcr...ound-briefing/


----------



## Expected (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pentágono DESMIENTE la propaganda rusa de que Ucrania vende armas occidentales en el mercado negro.
> 
> https://www.defense.gov/News/Transcr...ound-briefing/



El Pentágono desmintiendo???.. Son los mismos que aseguraban que había armas de destrucción masiva en Irak....aportando fotos de satélite incluso...no?... Me acuerdo de ese general negro...mintiendo descaradamente en Primetime en todas las televisiones...Trabajaba en el Pentágono....si no me equivoco ...


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Jul 2022)

si los rusos hubieran comprado esos sistemas ya los habrían puesto a cantar el inmo ruso en tik toks, ya los conocemos.



Expected dijo:


> El Pentágono desmintiendo???.. Son los mismos que aseguraban que había armas de destrucción masiva en Irak....aportando fotos de satélite incluso...no?... Me acuerdo de ese general negro...mintiendo descaradamente en Primetime en todas las televisiones...Trabajaba en el Pentágono....si no me equivoco ...


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



todos ellos carne de cañón !

Europeos en lo mejor de su vida matándose entre sí sin conocerse de nada .

Son los políticos los que asesinan a esos imbéciles. 

Los mismos políticos que gastaron miles de millones de euros alargando agonías de ancianos decrépitos ...
envían misiles para asesinar a eslavos inocentes que no saben lo que hacen. 

parece increíble que foreros con gran experiencia no entienda lo que está sucediendo 










El otro coste del Covid para el sistema: 100.000 euros por paciente en la UCI


Los días de hospitalización definen el precio de los cuidados de enfermos porCovid, así como la necesidad de respiración mecánica. El gasto en material se incrementó un 40% en los peores meses de la pandemia.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Intento hacer memoria y no he visto nada parecido.

Ahí lo dejo para que el que lo desee haga una lectura o comente las imágenes.


----------



## niraj (16 Jul 2022)

A los franceses se les queda pequeña la guerra de Ucrania  










China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. В связи с кризисом на Украине освещаем новости. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me






Francia apunta seriamente a imponer la lucha en la región de Asia y el Pacífico para contrarrestar a China

Comandante de las fuerzas armadas de Francia en la región de Asia y el Pacífico, contralmirante Jean-Mathieu rey: el estrecho de Taiwán es aguas internacionales y Francia lo atravesará si considera que tales acciones son necesarias.

Rey habló sobre las tensiones entre Francia y China, así como sobre la cooperación de Francia con los países Del sudeste asiático. La agresión de China en la región Del Indo-Pacífico se está intensificando, y los buques de guerra y aviones chinos a menudo violan las regulaciones internacionales, dijo. Esta cuestión es motivo de preocupación para Francia debido a sus territorios en la región, que alberga a 2 millones de ciudadanos franceses y el deseo de aumentar la presencia de las fuerzas armadas francesas en la región Del Indo-Pacífico.

Cuando se le preguntó cómo debía responder Francia a las frecuentes reclamaciones territoriales de China en la región de Asia y el Pacífico, rey respondió que cuando China u otros países hacen declaraciones erróneas, la respuesta inmediata es la principal prioridad: "por Ejemplo, China recientemente declaró que tenía "derechos soberanos" sobre el estrecho de Taiwán, lo cual es "totalmente incorrecto", ya que el estrecho de Taiwán es un "estrecho internacional". Las únicas aguas bajo la soberanía de China son las 12 millas náuticas (22 km) de sus costas que conforman sus aguas territoriales. Por lo tanto, lo primero que debe responder a estas afirmaciones es... [incluso a través de] la presencia de barcos y aviones para ver lo que está sucediendo allí y confirmar la libertad de navegación. Entonces, cuando tenemos que atravesar lugares como el estrecho de Taiwán, no dudamos en hacerlo".

A pesar de sus intereses en la región, rey informó que la Marina francesa se enfrentaba regularmente al acoso debido a las acciones ilegales del EPL. Según él, Francia está en el proceso de fortalecer su presencia naval en los territorios de ultramar y planea desplegar dos nuevos barcos navales en la isla de reunión, Tahití y nueva Caledonia para 2025.

El país también está en proceso de reemplazar 12 aviones de reconocimiento marítimo Falcon 200 Guardian con Falcon 2000 Albatros. El nuevo avión ayudará a Francia a frenar la Pesca ilegal y el contrabando de drogas por parte de buques chinos cerca de su territorio. Además de reforzar su presencia militar en casa, Francia también cooperará con socios, incluidos Estados Unidos, Japón y países Del sudeste asiático.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

¿Pero no Rusia no iba ganando la guerra? ¿Qué ha pasado que ya no avanzan ni un palmo? En este foro me habían dicho unos equidistantes que el judío nazi de Zelenski debía rendirse ya.

Me encanta ver cómo los HIMARS están jodiendo vivos a los invasores. Se nota porque pagan su frustración con los civiles, matando a niños y a jóvenes con toda su vida por delante.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pentágono DESMIENTE la propaganda rusa de que Ucrania vende armas occidentales en el mercado negro.
> 
> https://www.defense.gov/News/Transcr...ound-briefing/



Gracias. Ya me quedo tranquilo.


----------



## coscorron (16 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, nos lo pagará Europa a costa de los bolsillos de todos los Europeos. Estos no tendrán ni para comer, ni para gasolina o luz, pero nos pagarán el país con las infraestructuras más modernas del mundo, para que sea el país más moderno de Europa, como exigia el otro día. Ya no pedía ayuda en la reconstrucción, no, exigia que fuese el país más moderno de Europa.....y evidentemente costeado por otros que no pintaban nada en esa guerra y no tienen porqué pagarle nada. En lugar de agrader todos los millones y armas recibidas, este hombre, como buen dictador, no para de exigir y el político que no agradece sus exigencias para a ser denostado por el.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski asegura que Ucrania reconstruirá todo lo que destruyan las tropas rusas*
> El presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski, *ha asegurado este viernes que su *país reconstruirá todo *lo que *destruyan* las tropas rusas, mientras que la sociedad rusa "permanecerá paralizada durante generaciones" por la invasión de Ucrania.



Y resucitará a los soldados muertos ...ahh no, pero bueno como no es el da igual ...


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Pero no Rusia no iba ganando la guerra? ¿Qué ha pasado que ya no avanzan ni un palmo? En este foro me habían dicho unos equidistantes que el judío nazi de Zelenski debía rendirse ya.
> 
> Me encanta ver cómo los HIMARS están jodiendo vivos a los invasores. Se nota porque pagan su frustración con los civiles, matando a niños y a jóvenes con toda su vida por delante.



Déjalo ya, por favor, que estás quedando como el culo. Te lo digo en serio.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> A los franceses se les queda pequeña la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos 12 falcon que van a quedar libres, con unos interiores del lujo adecuado le vendrían muy bien a nuestro gobierno.

Qué imbéciles los franceses fingiendo que necesitan provocar a China por si dentro de 100 años les invade Tahiti, que está a miles de kilómetros


----------



## pemebe (16 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Occidente bloqueó los fondos, no se los "quedó".
> Y en cuanto a no pagar dividendos porque "fueron buenos" a los socios ya verás que los pagará con los intereses correspondientes.



Las empresas deciden constantemente cuando pagar dividendos y cuando no (lo hacen los directivos con el apoyo de la mayoria de los accionistas. En el caso de Gazprom el accionista mayoritario es el Gobierno Ruso.
Pueden reducir deuda, hacer inversion, simplemente guardarlo para cuando vengan peor dadas. Otra cosa es que el Gobierno de Rusia le haya puesto un impuesto especial (casualmente igual que a las empresas europeas incluidas las españolas)

Occidente bloqueo los fondos, Rusia permite a los inversores extranjeros vender y comprar acciones (por eso cayo la accion). Y los que se van de Rusia pueden vender sus activos alli.

PD: Y aqui no permitimos ni a los jubilados cobrar su pensión


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si los rusos hubieran comprado esos sistemas ya los habrían puesto a cantar el inmo ruso en tik toks, ya los conocemos.



Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo.
Pero dudo mucho que ese aparato sea enseñado hasta dentro de unos dias si eso es así. Como ien dice algun forero, esos aparatos seguramente tendran localizadores e incluso pueden estar conectados en linea a multitud de agencias.. . . Si es verdad que loa rusos lo tienen, estara en un tipo de camara blanca anti emisiones EM..


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Intento hacer memoria y no he visto nada parecido.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo para que el que lo desee haga una lectura o comente las imágenes.



Al tercer ataque ya corren, pero en el primero había ruso encima y ni se ha inmutado, en el primero el que va caminando debe ser Ruso de Bilbao " oye Boris que nos tiran unos petardos", en el segundo ataque creo que se lo han cepillado.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Déjalo ya, por favor, que estás quedando como el culo. Te lo digo en serio.



Pues no te queda ná por aguantar jomio..con que ya sabes a aguantarse toca.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

*Ataque con misiles contra la empresa ucraniana "Yuzhmash"*
Hoy, 11:54
3

En la noche del 15 de julio, durante una operación especial rusa en territorio ucraniano, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra la planta de Yuzhmash en Dnipro (antes Dnepropetrovsk). Las imágenes tomadas por testigos oculares de la escena aparecieron en la Web.


El ejército ucraniano afirma que fueron misiles de crucero aire-tierra estratégicos rusos disparados desde el Territorio de Stavropol y el Mar Caspio por bombarderos Tu-95 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Como fue de hecho, se conocerá, probablemente, a partir del informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Cabe señalar que la empresa estatal "Asociación de producción" Planta de construcción de máquinas del sur "que lleva el nombre de A. M. Makarov" ("Yuzhmash") es una empresa ucraniana líder en la industria espacial y de cohetes, que tiene serios avances tecnológicos.y otras competencias en esta área. Yuzhmash produce una amplia gama de productos. Por ejemplo, fabrican las estructuras principales de la 1ª etapa del vehículo de lanzamiento americano Antares, fabrican bastidores para aviones An-178-100R bajo contrato con la Empresa Estatal Antonov y producen motores RD-843 para la 4ª etapa del europeo Vega, están produciendo vehículos de lanzamiento Zenit para los programas Sea Launch y Land Launch, han creado para Firefly Aerospace (EE. UU.) una maqueta de acoplamiento general de la primera etapa del vehículo de lanzamiento Beta, el desarrollo de operaciones terrestres de Ucrania. sistemas de misiles tácticos (OTRK) "Sapsan".


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Jul 2022)

Resultado del golpe en la Cámara de Oficiales en Vinnitsa. El misil impactó claramente en el ala este.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

*Canciller italiano autorizó el cese de suministro de armas a Ucrania*
El canciller italiano Di Maio autorizó el cese del suministro de armas a Ucrania


16 julio 2022 13:46



El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores italiano, Luigi Di Maio, admitió el 15 de julio que el país dejaría de suministrar armas a Ucrania debido a la crisis política.



“Los rusos están celebrando la caída de otro gobierno occidental. Ahora dudo que enviemos armas. Este es uno de los problemas más graves”, cita Politico a Di Maio .

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores también acusó a los rivales del primer ministro Mario Draghi de trabajar para el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin .


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

El individuo no brota de la nada, hay una nación con Estado y organización política que lo ha hecho posible.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

*Alegría prematura: sobre los motivos del retraso de Canadá en el envío de una turbina para el gasoducto Nord Stream*
Hoy, 07:27
3

Se acerca la fecha de finalización de la reparación programada del oleoducto Nord Stream, y aún no hay certeza con la reparación de las turbinas y su suministro desde Canadá. Formalmente, se levantaron todas las restricciones y sanciones, se eliminaron los obstáculos. Sin embargo, las excepciones fijadas en el papel no fueron más que alegría prematura. Gazprom resultó tener razón en la situación, solucionando la duda de que Canadá incluso transferiría la turbina reparada para Nord Stream, sin mencionar la reparación completa de todas las unidades compresoras de gas. 

Ahora el lateral alemán también ha expresado sus dudas. El representante del Ministerio de Economía alemán, Robert Zevereny, afirmó sin rodeos que por el momento la excepción afectaba solo a una turbina, y no a todas, y hay problemas con el regreso de un hecho de exclusión del régimen de sanciones. Ni siquiera se considera seriamente un permiso de dos años para el suministro de equipos, no se habla de cinco turbinas. Ahora, para Berlín, la tarea número uno es devolver al menos una unidad reparada dentro de un marco de tiempo aceptable.

Ahora solo se está discutiendo en detalle una turbina, lista para su instalación en la tubería. No se habla de reparar el resto.

enfatizó Zeverin.

Tal "retroceso" después de un anuncio muy alentador de que se llegó a un acuerdo para dar servicio a todas las turbinas que necesitaban reparación, una vez más trajo turbulencias al mercado del gas. Las expectativas de los participantes en la industria energética fueron nuevamente agitadas artificialmente. Algunos de los principales actores (o, más precisamente, competidores de las materias primas rusas) están interesados en un estado de inestabilidad y utilizan la estrategia de tic-tac cuando la situación en el mercado está en constante agitación.

En esta situación, se hace comprensible la preocupación de Gazprom, que informó que no hay documentos sobre el regreso de una sola turbina, sin mencionar el mantenimiento completo de todas las unidades que necesitan reparaciones mayores. Probablemente, los medios occidentales, que informaron sobre la exención de sanciones por dos años, presentaron la versión del lobby gasista estadounidense, que buscaba desestabilizar al máximo la situación del mercado para introducir en el documento el mayor costo posible de su productos durante la temporada para la celebración de contratos de GNL a largo plazo, que aumentará de - para la emoción. Por supuesto, este objetivo se logra mediante una "crisis" provocada por el hombre y el colapso de las expectativas, especialmente después de asumir que, de hecho, todo es peor de lo que se anunció de antemano.

Recordemos que aún se desconoce el destino de la turbina ya reparada. No hay información sobre su envío a Alemania. La parte canadiense sigue "retrasando" el proceso, persiguiendo también los intereses de su propia industria extractiva.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

¡¡ I N C A L I F I C A B L E !!


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Los pilotos militares de Gran Bretaña están listos para luchar con los pilotos rusos: el jefe de la Royal Air Force

Rusia se está volviendo cada vez más agresiva y representa una amenaza real para el Reino Unido y Europa en general, dijo Mike Wigston.

La invasión rusa de Ucrania demostró que es necesario estar preparado para el hecho de que la Fuerza Aérea Británica pueda estar involucrada en una guerra con la Federación Rusa. Así lo afirmó el Air Chief Marshal Mike Wigston, quien es el jefe de la Royal Air Force de Gran Bretaña, en una entrevista con el canal Sky News.

https://news.sky.com/story/raf-chief...to-uk-12652529


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> este señor apellidado "bandera" ¿desciende de españoles?



No, en verdad el era Griego, asi que puede?
Ni puta idea


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

*Las dificultades aumentan para las refugiadas ucranianas con niños pequeños en Letonia.*
Las refugiadas ucranianas en Letonia se enfrentan a *un recorte de ayudas económicas públicas y a dificultades burocráticas para encontrar empleo si tienen hijos menores*, mientras cada vez hay mas reportes de refugiados que regresan a su país.

Una joven ucraniana con un hijo pequeño se ve obligada a *buscar comida en los comedores sociales de Riga* que atienden principalmente a alcohólicos y personas sin hogar debido a un retraso en el pago de la ayuda social mínima de 109 euros mensuales. Otra mujer con hijos pequeños está asignada a una residencia tipo barracón en la ciudad de Baldone, con un solo aseo y una ducha para 28 personas. *No puede buscar trabajo si no tiene guardería*.

Efe tuvo conocimiento de estas mujeres por un equipo conjunto de documentalistas ucranianos y letones que están realizando una película sobre refugiadas ucranianas en Letonia. *Algunos de los casos más difíciles son los de aquellas que tienen hijos que no están en edad escolar o demasiado pequeños como para ir y venir solos del colegio*, y no son los únicos entre los 34.802 refugiados ucranianos que han llegado a Letonia hasta mediados de julio.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Polacos con los rusos?
> Me alegra saber que no todos odian a Rusia.
> Imagino que a su regreso al país pueden pasarlo muy mal, viendo el nivel de odio de cosmopolita et al.



La mayoria de Polacos nacionalistas, nacionalistas de verdad, de la corte de Domowski, estan con Rusia y ha sido asi desde la independencia.
En 1910 uno de los padres del estado polaco moderno dijo que debia de estarse mas cerca de Rusia que de Alemania, ya que aparte de ser eslavos los rusos nunca podrian rusificar Polonia, pero los alemanes todas las zonas de Polonia que invadieron las germanizaron facilmente ...
Ya en la era comunista, uno de los mayores dirigentes de Polonia en los 60s pertenecio al partido fascista polaco en los 30s y 40s ...

Ademas de eso se une que los Ucranianos mataron a 200.000 polacos en las masacres de Wolyn con unos niveles de barbarismo que hasta la SS se horrorizo ...

Hay unos cuantos polacos en Wagner:


----------



## delhierro (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver, pasa lo mismo en todos los bandos. Los misiles antiaereos acaban explotando den o no a algo. ¿ porque ? Joder , para que no te caigan encima con carga. Aunque peligrosos los fragmentos no son lo mismo que si cae la cabeza explosiva.

Así que explosiones pequeñas en el cielo no suponen derribar nada. hay que ver si algo se mueve ahí antes y sobre todo si algo gordo explota. No es el caso de este video por lo que parece. Ademas otro misil entrante se ve pasar tranquilamente y entra en un angulo totalmente diferente que hacia donde iba el misil AA.

Los ucranianos mienten del copon, en el ataque a Dnipro decian que eran 6 misiles y que habian derribado 2. Bueno pues se ven los impactos claramente en varios videos y ....sorpresa son 6 o más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Entrarían en combate en diciembre.


*Ministro de Defensa de los Países Bajos: entrenaremos a soldados ucranianos en Gran Bretaña a "gran escala"*



Holanda entrenará a soldados ucranianos en el Reino Unido "a gran escala", dijo el viernes el ministro de Defensa, Kajsa Ollongren, después de una reunión del gobierno. Según declara Ollongren, los primeros entrenamientos comenzarán en agosto.


El Ministro de Defensa se reunió con los periodistas el viernes por la tarde después de la reunión del gabinete en La Haya y les informó que sesenta y cinco especialistas holandeses entrenarán a las tropas ucranianas en el Reino Unido a partir de agosto.


_Unidades del Ejército Real de los Países Bajos y el Cuerpo de Marines se están uniendo al programa del Ejército Británico que comenzó esta semana",_ dijo Olloingren, explicando que la intención de los británicos es que tantos países como sea posible entrenen a unas 10.000 personas juntas. Ucranianos en tres o cuatro meses.

_"El progreso ruso en el Donbas es lento pero constante, y el agresor no evita los ataques contra objetivos civiles",_ dijo el ministro holandés. Durante el entrenamiento de cuatro semanas, los soldados ucranianos serán entrenados en el uso de varios tipos de armas, así como en primeros auxilios , dijo Ollongren a los representantes de los medios.









Minister obrony Holandii: Będziemy „na dużą skalę” szkolić ukraińskich żołnierzy w Wielkiej Brytanii


Holandia będzie “na dużą skalę” szkolić ukraińskich żołnierzy w Wielkiej Brytanii, powiedziała w piątek minister obrony Kajsa Ollongren po posiedzeniu rządu. Jak deklaruje Ollongren pierwsze szkolenia rozpoczną się już w sierpniu.




www.gazetaprawna.pl


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues no te queda ná por aguantar jomio..con que ya sabes a aguantarse toca.....



Tú mismo... Ley del espejo y tal.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

*El opositor Pivovarov, condenado a cuatro años de prisión en Rusia.*
El opositor Andrei Pivovarov fue condenado el viernes en Rusia a cuatro años de prisión, *más de un año después de su detención,* en un nuevo episodio de la *ofensiva judicial contra las figuras de la oposición rusa* en las últimas semanas. Pivovarov fue condenado por sus publicaciones en Facebook, acusado de hacer campaña a favor de una organización prohibida.

*"Andrei Pivovarov fue condenado a cuatro años en una colonia penal con prohibición de actividades sociopolíticas por un período de ocho años"*, escribió su equipo en la cuenta de Twitter que lleva su nombre. Pivovarov reiteró que tarde o temprano se produciría un cambio en Rusia.* "Y aunque ahora los que defienden el futuro son pisoteados y encarcelados, sé que el progreso no se puede detener, los cambios a mejor son inevitables y no están lejos"*, dijo desde el tribunal donde se le juzgaba. Su abogado Sergei Badamchin aseguró que apelarían.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, pasa lo mismo en todos los bandos. Los misiles antiaereos acaban explotando den o no a algo. ¿ porque ? Joder , para que no te caigan encima con carga. Aunque peligrosos los fragmentos no son lo mismo que si cae la cabeza explosiva.
> 
> Así que explosiones pequeñas en el cielo no suponen derribar nada. hay que ver si algo se mueve ahí antes y sobre todo si algo gordo explota. No es el caso de este video por lo que parece. Ademas otro misil entrante se ve pasar tranquilamente y entra en un angulo totalmente diferente que hacia donde iba el misil AA.
> 
> Los ucranianos mienten del copon, en el ataque a Dnipro decian que eran 6 misiles y que habian derribado 2. Bueno pues se ven los impactos claramente en varios videos y ....sorpresa son 6 o más.



Los ucranianos llevan años mintiendo como bellacos. Y encima mentiras al estilo de las que sueltan los críos, de pillarles con el carrito de los helados y aún así seguir negando la mayor. Están haciendo el ridículo, pero por completo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Polonia:

*Kotecki: Este invierno será muy frío. Tendremos estanflación de libros de texto [ENTREVISTA]*
Tomasz Żółciak ,Grzegorz Osiecki
ayer, 07:30

Puedes leer este texto en 11 minutos
- No habrá recesión real en Polonia, tal vez técnica. Creo que tendremos una estanflación de libro de texto - dice Ludwik Kotecki, economista, miembro del Consejo de Política Monetaria

Queríamos empezar con una referencia a la película...
"¿Hay un piloto volando con nosotros?"
Es interesante que lo digas, porque pensamos en el subtítulo de la conocida serie : "Se acerca el invierno".
Supongo que es una especie de telepatía. Esta es exactamente la frase - "Se acerca el invierno" - que utilicé en la última reunión del Consejo de Política Monetaria. De hecho, se acerca el invierno, lo digo en serio, y eso explica un poco el aumento de la tasa del 50%, no el aumento de la tasa más grande. El Consejo estaba asustado por el "invierno" que los analistas de NBP mostraron en la última proyección de inflación.

Pero, ¿qué significará este invierno?
Hasta ahora, he creído, y lo mantengo, que no habrá una recesión real en Polonia, tal vez una recesión técnica. Creo que tendremos una estanflación de libro de texto. Esto significa una inflación todavía alta y un crecimiento del PIB ligeramente positivo cercano a cero . Este es el peor escenario al que se puede enfrentar el actual Consejo de Política Monetaria, porque no está muy claro qué hacer con él.

¿De dónde viene este pesimismo?
Resulta principalmente de lo que comienza a suceder en el ambiente externo. Todo el mundo empieza a hablar de una recesión profunda o grave o de algún tipo, especialmente en Europa, pero también en Estados Unidos. El Fondo Monetario Internacional ha anunciado que revisará fuertemente sus previsiones de crecimiento económico en el mundo. también chinase ralentizan. La guerra en Ucrania no terminará pronto. Tal vez los precios de las materias primas bajen un poco o no suban más, pero esto no nos afectará tanto. Como resultado, habrá una fuerte desaceleración en Polonia, tal vez incluso más fuerte de lo que muestra el NBP, que actualmente es el más pesimista entre los pronosticadores del mercado. Al mismo tiempo, la inflación seguirá galopando hasta el primer trimestre del próximo año. A más tardar a principios de año, enfrentaremos aumentos muy fuertes en los precios de la electricidad y el gas, que pueden estar subestimados en la proyección de inflación. Esto sugeriría que la inflación en enero de 2023 podría superar el 20%. Mientras tanto, según la proyección, debería bajar a 6% a fines del próximo año. Parece imposible, muy improbable. Bueno, a menos que congelemos la economía nuevamente como en 2020.
Según los supuestos presupuestarios, es del 3,2 por ciento. Crecimiento del PIB el próximo año, pero tal como lo entendemos, aún se ajustará.

Por lo tanto, nuestra última decisión se tomó en un momento tan extraño. Porque todo el mundo habla de recesión, prevé ajustes, pero el gobierno aún no lo ha hecho. Tal vez lo haga en las próximas dos o tres semanas, mientras trabaja en el proyecto de presupuesto para 2023: el presupuesto estatal no puede basarse en supuestos macroeconómicos optimistas en tales circunstancias. Y si es así, no sabemos cuáles serán las realidades presupuestarias el próximo año, por lo que el consejo tomó la decisión un poco a ciegas. Sin embargo, las condiciones del próximo año serán peores de lo esperado.
¿Tenía miedo de que un aumento mayor de las tasas obstaculizaría más la economía?
El MPC no tiene influencia en lo que sucederá en Alemania, la zona euro, Estados Unidos, etc. Y la economía polaca, como cualquier otra, opera en algún entorno y se deteriorará significativamente en 2023. Desafortunadamente, no sabremos más sobre este tema hasta septiembre. También hay problemas nacionales. El NBP cree en el escenario de una fuerte desaceleración y una inflación alta, pero rápidamente decreciente, y estoy de acuerdo con la primera parte, pero creo que la inflación permanecerá con nosotros durante mucho tiempo.

¿Tiene miedo a la estanflación, pero tal vez sea mejor que una recesión?
No es. Con una recesión sabes qué hacer. La recesión clásica significa que los precios comienzan a caer muy rápido y la producción está cayendo. Pero ya sabes cuál es el remedio: hay que relajar la política macroeconómica, fiscal, bajar los tipos, etc. ¿Y qué hacer cuando hay un aumento mínimo y los precios siguen subiendo rápidamente? No se sabe cómo combatirlo, hay que elegir el mal menor. La flexibilización de la política fiscal o monetaria en tales condiciones solo impulsa la inflación, que sigue siendo alta. El endurecimiento, por otro lado, reduce el ya bajo crecimiento económico. No hay una respuesta correcta a la estanflación.....









Kotecki: Ta zima będzie naprawdę zimna. Będziemy mieć podręcznikową stagflację [WYWIAD]


- Nie będzie w Polsce prawdziwej recesji, może techniczna. Uważam za to, że będziemy mieć podręcznikową stagflację - mówi Ludwik Kotecki, ekonomista, członek Rady Polityki Pieniężnej




www.gazetaprawna.pl


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Noruega ( y estos son los que deben salvar a europa con el gas??):


Noruega
Precios de la electricidad
*Las centrales eléctricas a gas costaron miles de millones, derrocaron a un gobierno e iban a remediar una crisis de energía. Ahora casi todos se han ido.*
Los embalses de agua seca y la crisis energética europea contribuyen a un mayor riesgo de racionamiento de energía en Noruega. Las plantas de energía de gas en tierra, que podrían haber contribuido con electricidad adicional, ya no están. NVE solicita ahora un nuevo estudio de posibles medidas.





Esta imagen muestra la planta de energía de gas en Kårstø en 2009. Fue demolida en 2017. Foto: Alf Ove Hansen / NTB

Hilde Bjorhovde
Periodista
Marthe Øvergård
Periodista

15 de julio de 2022 13:00 h.
Última actualización ayer a las 14:02

Desconexiones algunas horas al día. Cuotas sobre cuánto puede gastar sin pagar tarifas altísimas.

Puede convertirse en realidad si las autoridades noruegas tienen que introducir por primera vez un racionamiento sistemático para el invierno...... ( el resto de pago)


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

Sobre lo de Vinnytsia:

Cuentan que, los denominados 'proveedores' de armas de EEUU
y el personal adjunto fueron objetivos fáciles debido a sus métodos
clásicos de desplazamiento: convoyes de SUVs negros con los peces
gordos y equipos de seguridad, que son un chollo para los espías.

Está claro que ese club de oficiales era un objetivo de vigilancia
y, lo destacable, es que el/los espías tenían comunicación directa
y segura con los barcos misilísticos y llamaron a un ataque de alta
prioridad en el momento que lo ordenaron.

En cuanto a la pòsible identidad de los MIC eliminados en el ataque,
sus nombres acabarán haciéndose públicos de una u otra forma.
como, por ejemplo, con nuevas incorporaciones al muro de estrellas
de la CIA para sus 'héroes' o así:

* Los familiares de las personas desaparecidas tras los ataques con misiles del jueves 
contra la ciudad de Vinnytsia, en el centro de Ucrania, han presentado muestras de ADN 
para ayudar a las autoridades a identificar a los muertos...*
CNN

Interesante cómo los familiares de EEUU saben quiénes pueden ser..


----------



## Elimina (16 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué potito todo



No están mal. Pero yo soy más de Peppa Pig, se me antoja más convincente.

Rejon, si tu mensaje sobre la propaganda lo has puesto tras ver este vídeo, tienes que entender que no es propaganda rusa, sino de la OTAN, que son los otros. De la OTAN.
Es que NATO es OTAN en anglo.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (16 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Leído en la prensa de Ucrania.
> 
> Totalmente aplicable a muchos Burbujistas.
> 
> ...



Un ruso ama a Rusia y dan su vida por ella. Estamos a años luz en Occidente


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ..............
> 
> Como asumimos anteriormente , la campaña para liberar los territorios de la RPD y LPR durará el resto del verano y terminará, muy probablemente, a principios del otoño de 2022. ¿Qué pasará después? Todos se preguntan a dónde irá exactamente el ejército ruso: a Kharkov, Zaporozhye o Nikolaev con Odessa. Sin embargo, probablemente no irá a ningún otro lado. Aquí me gustaría expresar mi gratitud al presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, quien explicó lo que sucederá a continuación:
> 
> ...



diez años planeados al milímetro, brutal, pareciera que todo está decidido....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Jul 2022)

*
Vuelven a la carga con Odessa. Objetivo próximo.*



El objetivo de un ataque con misiles en #Odessa fue una zona industrial cerca de la calle Babel".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> diez años planeados al milímetro, brutal, pareciera que todo está decidido....



...........y lo que veremos.......


----------



## angelgs (16 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Resultado del golpe en la Cámara de Oficiales en Vinnitsa. El misil impactó claramente en el ala este.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124946
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124947
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124948



Anda, y los otánicos querían hacernos creer el otro día que el objetivo era el edificio gris de la derecha y que otra vez la precisión rusa había hecho de las suyas y blablabla...


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

"Terminators" en la zona de Seversk. Anteriormente habían participado en la liberación de Severodonetsk, Kamyshevakha y otros asentamientos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Tras Bulgaria, también Italia acusó a Rusia de haber orquestado una crisis de gobierno.
Anteriormente, el "búlgaro canadiense" Petkov había culpado al colapso de la coalición gobernante y al voto de censura al embajador ruso y a Rusia en general, al que siguió una expulsión masiva de diplomáticos rusos, aunque las principales razones del voto de censura a Petkov fueron principalmente la crisis socioeconómica interna y la caída del nivel de vida, que los partidos de la oposición explotaron.
La dimisión de Draghi, que no fue aceptada por el presidente del país, ha desencadenado una crisis de gobierno en Italia que empuja al país hacia otras elecciones parlamentarias anticipadas y una mayor inestabilidad interna, en medio de una enconada crisis económica. Todo esto está exacerbando las contradicciones en el seno de la clase dirigente local. Y es natural que los responsables de desencadenar la guerra en Ucrania, que son los primeros afectados por la crisis de gobierno, tiendan a culpar a Rusia y no a sus propias políticas que han provocado esta inestabilidad y crisis.

Después de cinco meses de guerra:

1. La derrota del partido de Scholz en las elecciones municipales en Alemania.
2. Un voto de desconfianza en el gobierno búlgaro
3. La caída del gabinete de Boris Johnson en Gran Bretaña.
4. La derrota del partido de Macron en las elecciones parlamentarias francesas.
5. La dimisión del gobierno de Draghi y la crisis política en Italia.

Estoy seguro de que esto está lejos de terminar. Se puede culpar a Putin todo lo que se quiera, pero está claro que todo esto es consecuencia de las consecuencias económicas de las políticas llevadas a cabo por los Estados de la UE siguiendo la estela de Washington.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La mayoria de Polacos nacionalistas, nacionalistas de verdad, de la corte de Domowski, estan con Rusia y ha sido asi desde la independencia.
> En 1910 uno de los padres del estado polaco moderno dijo que debia de estarse mas cerca de Rusia que de Alemania, ya que aparte de ser eslavos los rusos nunca podrian rusificar Polonia, pero los alemanes todas las zonas de Polonia que invadieron las germanizaron facilmente ...
> Ya en la era comunista, uno de los mayores dirigentes de Polonia en los 60s pertenecio al partido fascista polaco en los 30s y 40s ...
> 
> ...



Es que al lado de las matanzas de los tarados banderistas, Katyn fue un picnic. Y ojo con esto no quiero justificar Katyn.... 
Si los polacos hubieran abrazado la ortodoxia se habrían ahorrado muchos problemas con los rusos.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

¡Importante! Se ha pedido a nuestros oficiales que lo publiquen. Los ucranianos han instalado balizas de radio en sus equipos abandonados antes de retirarse. Después de conectar los terminales a la batería, poco después se dirige un ataque de artillería enemiga a este lugar. Empezamos a inspeccionar las unidades más o menos vivas del equipo de trofeos, y seis de las ocho tenían instalada una radiobaliza. Una petición a nuestros combatientes para que estén muy atentos y tengan en cuenta este hecho.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

*Un boletín desde el frente:*

Los ataques de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa han destruido efectivamente la 115ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU. Las pérdidas de personal en esta unidad ascendieron a más de 600 hombres. En Mykolayiv también se destruyeron hasta 200 nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros, así como 13 unidades de blindados y automóviles.

☠ Ante el éxito de las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las importantes pérdidas de las AFU, los nacionalistas ucranianos se niegan a seguir participando en las operaciones de combate en Donbás.

En Dnipropetrovsk fueron destruidos los talleres de producción de componentes y reparación de misiles balísticos Tochka-U y lanzacohetes múltiples de la empresa de defensa Yuzhny Machine-Building Plant. Además, se destruyeron 4 puestos de mando, personal y equipo militar de las AFU en 25 zonas.

✈ La aviación de combate de la Fuerza Aérea rusa destruyó en combate aéreo 3 aviones de la fuerza aérea ucraniana: 2 MiG-29 y un Su-25 cerca de Seversk. Además, dos helicópteros ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire: un Mi-8 y un Mi-24.

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea destruyeron 14 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos e interceptaron un misil balístico Tochka-U.

Más información en un informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/20835










Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jul 2022)

Criticas porque no lleguen más subvenciones y porque no les den guarderías gratuitas para los niños. Lo que es insostenible es seguir recogiendo inmigrantes y pagarles la manutención, más ayudas sociales....porque en este caso son refugiados, pero por ejemplo en España (no se como estará en Letonia) llegan inmigrantes todos los días y seguir dando más y más ayudas en paises endeudados (que quitas a quienes son oriundos de esos paises) es insostenible.

*Las dificultades aumentan para las refugiadas ucranianas con niños pequeños en Letonia*
Las refugiadas ucranianas en Letonia se enfrentan a *un recorte de ayudas económicas públicas y a dificultades burocráticas para encontrar empleo si tienen hijos menores*, mientras cada vez hay mas reportes de refugiados que regresan a su país.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Estos seres no parece que estén dejándose la piel en el frente...

_Fotos enviadas discretamente a nosotros....

Ucranianos ''refugiados'' en Croacia..._


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

_Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung: A la presidenta de la Comisión, Ursula von der Leyen, se le está acabando la imaginación y el valor. Hasta ahora, la "estrategia de invierno" que quiere presentar la próxima semana parece, por decirlo suavemente, sin sentido_


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Military situation In Ukraine On July 16, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 115th Mechanised Brigade near Seversk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 123rd Territorial Defence Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 16 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 115ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Seversk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 123ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU en Nikolayev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Serebryanka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Novopokrovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Konstantinovka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 14 drones ucranianos cerca de Dolgenkoye, Izyum, Malaya Kamyshevakha en la región de Kharkov, Kamyshany en la región de Kherson, Reshetilovskoye en la región de Zaporozhye, Alchevsk en la LPR, Serebryanka, Grigorovka, Sparatak, Krasny Oktyabr y Krinichnaya en la DPR;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 1 misil Tochka-U cerca de Novozvanovka en la RPD y 2 proyectiles Uragan MRLS cerca de Izyum en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (16 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues quitaron dividendo porque a cuenta de las sanciones la petrolera debe hacer nuevas inversiones para reconducir la demanda y en esas condiciones lo normal es quitar el dividendo y reinvertir. Hay que tener en cuenta además que Alemania y más países han "nacionalizado oficinas y depósitos en el país" supongo que con el fin de aprovechar la infraestructura existente propiedad de los rusos y de paso hacer enganches donde puedan para enlazar con los nuevos conductos y con lo que les llegue desde barco y descompriman.
> 
> No se puede negar que todo éso es una pérdida de patrimonio y por mucho que hayan ganado es mucho más lo perdido. Las ventas de crudo son oscilantes, lo mismo mañana se cae la demanda y lo pagan los sancionados no pudiendo vender la mitad de su producción.
> 
> ...




El nuevo impuesto que crearon es un reparto de dividendos encubierto para que el único que cobre sea el estado ruso.

Hecho así los fondos gringos que tienen una parte minoritaria ( aunque en un monstruo como gazprom es una pasta gansa ) no ven un rublo, y además saben que no lo van a ver en mucho tiempo.

Acto seguido bajaron la acción por si quieren vender ( en realidad es la única opción que les queda ) que lo hagan con un buen agujero. El comprador ya sabes quién sería y además a pedo burra.

Las acciones estarán tiradas hasta que consideren que se han largao.

Que los alemanes han nacionalizado los depósitos ?. Pues son gilipollas, porque para que quieres unos depósitos vacíos que además tienes que mantener ?.

Les están haciendo un favor, y además se los devolverán cuando quieran. Solo tienen que decirles que no mandan gas a esos depósitos.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Mientras los nazitatuados de la piscina croata disfrutan, en Ukrolandia, controles para cazar nueva carne de cañón.

El Otanfato ordena y manda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

No es que a Bill le importe una u otra religión: le son igual todas porque no le importa ninguna


Jennifer Gates se ha casado con Nayel Nassar, jinete egipcio. En primer lugar, en una ceremonia islámica, en segundo lugar, creemos que en una ceremonia civi...




www.hispanidad.com













Boda musulmana secreta y fiestón de dos millones de dólares, así ha sido la boda de la hija mayor de Bill Gates


Jennifer Gates y Nayel Nassar ya son marido y mujer. La hija mayor del multimillonario Bill Gates y el jinete de origen egipcio se casaron este fin de semana a las afueras de Nueva...




www.elmundo.es






SOSPECHEN cuando toda la trama del feminismo ( que consiste en esterilizar a las mujeres occidentales ) va sólo contra nosotros mientras el resto del planeta se reproduce de forma explosiva. 

7 mil millones de no occidentales nos van a comer vivos . 

De los 4 mil millones de hombres que hay en el mundo ... 

¿ por qué la hija de Bill Gates se casó con el hijo de un activista multimillonario musulmán de Kuwait que usa como tapadera negocios inofensivos y cuyo hijo disfrazan de jinete ?

LOS NIETOS DE BILL GATES REZARÁN EL CORÁN IGUAL QUE NOSOTROS SI SEGUIMOS VIVOS.


----------



## Elimina (16 Jul 2022)

¿La madre del pollo? Yo te lo digo: MUY barata. Y vieja.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

__





Así se domina el mundo | Pedro Baños | download


Así se domina el mundo | Pedro Baños | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Vuelven a la carga con Odessa. Objetivo próximo.*
> 
> 
> 
> El objetivo de un ataque con misiles en #Odessa fue una zona industrial cerca de la calle Babel".



Para Odessa no la esperes esta año sino es que incluso antes Putin firma alguna mierda a lo Minsk III


----------



## Tails (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> SNU: service national universel --> servicio militar obligatorio, me veo cobijando franceses y viceversa.



Ya dijeron que tenían que cambiar la constitución y ni los mismos del gobierno quieren


No, solo van los voluntarios ya que es ilegal obligarles sin cambiar la constitución


*¿Cuándo entraría en vigor?*
Si bien algunos efectuarán su servicio militar ya en este formato desde el próximo año, de forma voluntaria, harán falta varios años hasta que el sistema se pueda implantar de forma completa. El Gobierno galo, por su parte, espera que el sistema alcance al 50% del grupo de edad en 2022. No obstante, *será necesario modificar la Constitución *para hacer posible movilizar de forma temporal a una parte de la población.


La parte de la formación no obligatoria, por su parte, podrá ejecutarse en forma de compromiso en una asociación o alguna otra organización 'etiquetada' como SNU (servicio nacional universal) y *podría estar, además, remunerada*, aunque podría ser sujeto de otros incentivos, como créditos universitarios, crédito para el futuro 'Pass Culture' —un dispositivo que tiene como objetivo ayudar a los jóvenes a frecuentar establecimientos artísticos y a comprar bienes culturales— o facilidades para el permiso de conducción o acceso a la función pública.


El Elíseo cuenta con instalaciones ya existentes para *albergar a los 800.000 jóvenes que serán convocados cada año* para realizar su servicio militar obligatorio. "Hay internados escolares", explican desde el Gobierno, y matizan que Educación tiene capacidad de albergar una gran parte de las personas movilizadas. "Además, hay una red de educación popular que administran los centros de vacaciones, y recursos inmobiliarios de diferentes colectivos", sostienen. Pero tendrán que hacer frente a otro obstáculo: el Ejecutivo quiere estimular cierta *mezcla de participantes, a nivel social y geográfico.* "La idea no es asignarlos a 500 metros de su casa. Lo ideal sería que cada uno fuera susceptible de ser asignado en cualquier región".


Los jóvenes no han recibido esta noticia con muy buenos ojos. Diferentes organizaciones juveniles han criticado el servicio militar, que califican de "*obligatorio, rígido y restrictivo*". Desde el Elíseo responden, no obstante, subrayando que aún existe una idea de que se trata de un "servicio militar" cuando en realidad, apuntan, "se trata de convertirlo en un momento beneficioso para todos, especialmente para detectar problemas escolares y sociales. Insiste, además, en que es la Educación la que liderará el proyecto, y no el Ejército.



Pero el proyecto fue evolucionando —y acortándose— tanto por los costes que implicaba, ya que el Estado se hace cargo de la manutención de los jóvenes participantes, como por las críticas recibidas de diversos sectores, incluido el militar que temía que esta nueva tarea lastrara a unos militares ya embarcados en numerosas operaciones bélicas y antiterroristas tanto en Francia como en el extranjero.

Finalmente, el SNU ha quedado acortado a dos semanas —aunque se estudia prolongar esta etapa a un mes— que los adolescentes pasan en régimen de internado cumpliendo un estricto programa. En una etapa posterior, durante el curso escolar siguiente, los jóvenes deberán hacer un voluntariado —por ahora dos semanas, pero el Gobierno quiere establecer un mínimo de tres meses— en servicios sociales como residencias de mayores, de seguridad (gendarmerías, bomberos) o en tareas de preservación del patrimonio o medioambientales, entre otros.

Todo ello con el objetivo de “implicar a la juventud francesa en la vida de la nación, promover la noción del compromiso y favorecer un sentimiento de unidad nacional en torno a valores comunes”.

El Gobierno quiere incluir el SNU en la Constitución, aunque por el momento no hay plazos para ello. Según la Agencia France Presse, afectará a unos 800.000 adolescentes cada año, con un costo de alrededor de 1.600 millones de euros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entrarían en combate en diciembre.
> 
> 
> *Ministro de Defensa de los Países Bajos: entrenaremos a soldados ucranianos en Gran Bretaña a "gran escala"*
> ...



Así cuando acabe la guerra dispondrá de amplios abanicos de mercenarios para aplastar agricultores chusma, PRACTICO.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Noruega ( y estos son los que deben salvar a europa con el gas??):
> 
> 
> Noruega
> ...



Heeeeeeee, como mola, así el mayor parque de coches eléctricos de Europa servirá para....................... fallárselo.

Por que ya me dirás.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Heeeeeeee, como mola, así el mayor parque de coches eléctricos de Europa servirá para....................... fallárselo.
> 
> Por que ya me dirás.



Al precio al que esta la gasofa quizas sigan siendo mas baratos que ellos?
Hay algun articulo al respecto? Seria interesante de leer


----------



## rober713 (16 Jul 2022)

t.me/intelslava/33262

In the next 72 hours, the Russian armed forces will expand their offensive operations in Donbas, as evidenced by ground strikes northwest of Slovyansk, southeast of Seversk, along the T1302 Artyomovsk-Lysichansk highway, southeast of Artyomovsk and southwest of Donetsk.
As of July 15, according to ISW US military analysts, Russian forces are coming out of an operational pause.
“RF units can carry out heavy attacks for several more days, taking short breaks between them, before staging a really powerful offensive,” the ISW report says.4,7K15:13

En las próximas 72 horas, las fuerzas armadas rusas ampliarán sus operaciones ofensivas en Donbas, como lo demuestran los ataques terrestres al noroeste de Slovyansk, al sureste de Seversk, a lo largo de la carretera T1302 Artyomovsk-Lysichansk, al sureste de Artyomovsk y al suroeste de Donetsk.
A partir del 15 de julio, según los analistas militares estadounidenses de ISW, las fuerzas rusas están saliendo de una pausa operativa.
“Las unidades de RF pueden llevar a cabo fuertes ataques durante varios días más, tomando breves descansos entre ellos, antes de organizar una ofensiva realmente poderosa”, dice el informe de ISW.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

_Comienza la sesión de tarde._

Hay informes de explosiones en Kharkiv. También en muchas zonas de Ucrania rugen las alarmas antiaéreas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## chapuzator (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno que pasó el viernes?, hacerme un resumen, tanta intriga y tanta tontería que sus traiais.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Cuando algo salió mal. Arabia Saudí puede aumentar la producción de petróleo hasta un máximo de 13 millones de barriles diarios

Así lo anunció el príncipe heredero Bin Salman en respuesta a una petición del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden. Los saudíes producen ahora 10 millones de barriles al día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rober713 (16 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aprovechando este hilo. Libros de geopolitica, de autores extranjeros, que no sean bufanderos, traducidos y facilmente "obtenibles" en la red? No se si pido mucho


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Bueno que pasó el viernes?, hacerme un resumen, tanta intriga y tanta tontería que sus traiais.



mejor come doritos aqui se viene leido, principiante


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Importante! Se ha pedido a nuestros oficiales que lo publiquen. Los ucranianos han instalado balizas de radio en sus equipos abandonados antes de retirarse. Después de conectar los terminales a la batería, poco después se dirige un ataque de artillería enemiga a este lugar. Empezamos a inspeccionar las unidades más o menos vivas del equipo de trofeos, y seis de las ocho tenían instalada una radiobaliza. Una petición a nuestros combatientes para que estén muy atentos y tengan en cuenta este hecho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La asistencia tecnológica americana dando sus frutos.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Comienza la sesión de tarde._
> 
> Hay informes de explosiones en Kharkiv. También en muchas zonas de Ucrania rugen las alarmas antiaéreas
> 
> ...



En Kharkiv todos los días les llega un buen puñao. No entiendo como sigue habiendo objetivos de misiles ahí.


----------



## Expected (16 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Bueno que pasó el viernes?, hacerme un resumen, tanta intriga y tanta tontería que sus traiais.



No te has enterado? No te han dicho lo de "te vas a helar los huevos porque la turbina canadiense ni está ni se la espera". No te han dicho que "si tienes hijos adolescentes e hijas les vayas concienciando para la vida castrense.....Y todavía no sabes lo mejor.....pero lo sabrás...en breve....no lo dudes.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La mayoria de Polacos nacionalistas, nacionalistas de verdad, de la corte de Domowski, estan con Rusia y ha sido asi desde la independencia.
> En 1910 uno de los padres del estado polaco moderno dijo que debia de estarse mas cerca de Rusia que de Alemania, ya que aparte de ser eslavos los rusos nunca podrian rusificar Polonia, pero los alemanes todas las zonas de Polonia que invadieron las germanizaron facilmente ...
> Ya en la era comunista, uno de los mayores dirigentes de Polonia en los 60s pertenecio al partido fascista polaco en los 30s y 40s ...
> 
> ...



Los rusos nunca consiguieron rusificar la parte de Polonia que les tocó en los repartos, en parte también por dejadez. Una anécdota lo ilustra perfectamente; las autoridades zaristas sacaron una ley que obligaba a que la dirección en todas las cartas tenía que ser escrita en ruso, pero el volumen en envíos postales bajó tanto que terminaron por echarse atrás y derogar aquella ley. 

Pero las políticas de germanización eran algo que los alemanes se tomaban muy en serio. Y si digo mucho es porque era mucho. Los pueblos germanos son así de tercos (basta con ver lo que los franceses, un pueblo medio germano, hicieron en su país), e iban mucho más lejos que la autocrática Rusia. Los prusianos no escatimaban esfuerzos a la hora de germanizar sus territorios polacos; para el canciller Von Bülow, la cuestión polaca era el asunto más importante en la política interior. Incluso los matrimonios mixtos estaban prohibidos (Bismarck decía que una esposa polaca, con solo parpadear, podía convertir a su marido en un patriota polaco)


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues al final del vídeo se ve un Kaliber a toda pastilla a reunirse con unos amigos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los rusos nunca consiguieron rusificar la parte de Polonia que les tocó en los repartos, en parte también por dejadez. Una anécdota lo ilustra perfectamente; las autoridades zaristas sacaron una ley que obligaba a que la dirección en todas las cartas tenía que ser escrita en ruso, pero el volumen en envíos postales bajó tanto que terminaron por echarse atrás y derogar aquella ley.
> 
> Pero las políticas de germanización eran algo que los alemanes se tomaban muy en serio. Y si digo mucho es porque era mucho. Los pueblos germanos son así de tercos (basta con ver lo que los franceses, un pueblo medio germano, hicieron en su país), e iban mucho más lejos que la autocrática Rusia. Los prusianos no escatimaban esfuerzos a la hora de germanizar sus territorios polacos; para el canciller Von Bülow, la cuestión polaca era el asunto más importante en la política interior. Incluso los matrimonios mixtos estaban prohibidos (Bismarck decía que una esposa polaca, con solo parpadear, podía convertir a su marido en un patriota polaco)



Si he vivido en Polonia, y 15 años han bastado, la juventud polaca es indistinguible de la alemana, la mitad saben hablar aleman, se visten igual, veganos, LGTB friendly, mismas tendencias ...
Polonia en 20 años sera un Lander mas aleman segun los boomers polacos mueran


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los pilotos militares de Gran Bretaña están listos para luchar con los pilotos rusos: el jefe de la Royal Air Force
> 
> Rusia se está volviendo cada vez más agresiva y representa una amenaza real para el Reino Unido y Europa en general, dijo Mike Wigston.
> 
> ...



Estoy deseoso de que los ingles se enfrenten a los rusos. Pero me temo que no veremos, no hay eggs en la Gran Bretaña para eso.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hasta que no lo vea no lo creo.
> Pero dudo mucho que ese aparato sea enseñado hasta dentro de unos dias si eso es así. Como ien dice algun forero, esos aparatos seguramente tendran localizadores e incluso pueden estar conectados en linea a multitud de agencias.. . . Si es verdad que loa rusos lo tienen, estara en un tipo de camara blanca anti emisiones EM..



¿Podría servirles para hacer ingeniería inversa y corregir la señal distorsionada de los satélites GPS?. Me imagino que no, porque es una brecha de seguridad demasiado gorda, pero bueno, por preguntar.


----------



## bubble bubble (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Perdón, te puse Zanks pero tu post merece unos cuantos APLAUSOS
> 
> Me resulta lamentable como algunos compañeros -algunos inteligentes incluso- no son capaces de advertir algo tan evidente. No pretendo siquiera que lo hagan con la claridad y extensión con lo que lo has hecho tú, me conformaría con la mitad... pero en fin, así es el mundo.
> 
> Grande Bubble !!, un lujazo !



Gracias, el 80% del mérito de este mensaje pertenece a los compañeros del foro cuyas ideas he sintetizado. Es un lujo tener el acceso a la información que hay en este hilo. Si no fuera por este foro es posible que ahora estuviera diciendo salva ukraine como un mermado más.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

Y ya se sabe cómo es la fe del converso...


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Yo diria que incluso mas por dos motivos:
1-Complejo, es como la España de los 90, los jovenes quieren distanciarse lo maximo de los anticuados "comunistas" de los tiempos del PRL y sus anticuados valores ...
2-No hay inmigrantes que hagan de depredador de los maricones mas afeminados, hace 10 años o mas habia skins y hooligans, cosas de esas, hoy en dia es algo muy muy muy residual.


----------



## clapham5 (16 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado E indignado 
Ha estado escribiendo el capitulo piloto de una serie para Menflik sobre el ultimo Zar de Rusia ...
La trama transcurre entre el verano de 1916 y el verano de 1918 y va de la traicion del Zar Nicolas II a Mikailo Hrushevski , el padre del nacionalismo ucranio . El tal Mikailo le advirtio al Zar del peligro bolchevique y le pidio ayuda ...
sospechaba que habria un golpe de Estado contra el Zar . 
A cambio de ayudarle a conservar el trono le pedia " autonomia "para Ucrania y que dejara de acostarse con su nieta .
El Zar le dijo que YES pero pacto ( en secreto ) con los bolcheviques para anikilarlo y abortar el nacionalismo ukro , prohibir la bandera ukra , el idioma ukro , la religion ukra y las costumbres ukras . ( Hay una escena donde el Zar quema un libro de poesia de Taras Shevchenko )
Bueno , pues le han devuelto el borrador con una lista de " correcciones " . 
Para empezar quieren que el Zar Nicolas II sea mulato , lo segundo quieren que el medico del Zarevich sea un norteamericano ...de Texas  y lo tercero sugerir que hubo un romance entre Lenin y el principe Lvov en los 90's del siglo XIX
Lo mas terrible es que el clapham esta en shock y no ha contestado aun . Denigrar a la madre Rossiya por un cheque ? No se Rick ...
De verdad creen estos imperialistas de Joliwood que el clapham se vende por un punao de dolares menguantes ? 
Que hariais vosotros ? 
Deberia el clapham rechazar el cheque , abandonar su carrera de guionista y mantenerse fiel al putinismo ? 
El clapham esta muy decepcionado con el siglo XXI y esta pensando seriamente en pirarse al siglo XVII y montar una farmacia en Viena 
El Gabor le llevaria las vacunas y los antibioticos del siglo XXI y las ganancias serian a la mitad ...bueno 60/40
Eso si , olvidate de burbuja y dile adios a los ZANKS  porque Burbuja en el siglo XVII como que no
Que asco de mundo . Y ahora el clapham se ira a clases de equitacion 
El coche del futuro sera el caballo . Advertidos estais .


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los rusos nunca consiguieron rusificar la parte de Polonia que les tocó en los repartos, en parte también por dejadez. Una anécdota lo ilustra perfectamente; las autoridades zaristas sacaron una ley que obligaba a que la dirección en todas las cartas tenía que ser escrita en ruso, pero el volumen en envíos postales bajó tanto que terminaron por echarse atrás y derogar aquella ley.
> 
> Pero las políticas de germanización eran algo que los alemanes se tomaban muy en serio. Y si digo mucho es porque era mucho. Los pueblos germanos son así de tercos (basta con ver lo que los franceses, un pueblo medio germano, hicieron en su país), e iban mucho más lejos que la autocrática Rusia. Los prusianos no escatimaban esfuerzos a la hora de germanizar sus territorios polacos; para el canciller Von Bülow, la cuestión polaca era el asunto más importante en la política interior. Incluso los matrimonios mixtos estaban prohibidos (Bismarck decía que una esposa polaca, con solo parpadear, podía convertir a su marido en un patriota polaco)



Lo que llamamos "franceses" son efectivamente los franceses del norte, que conquistaron el sur a sangre y fuego, disfrazando su conquista de cruzada contra los cátaros.
Y sí, la influencia del idioma de los francos (del que encima tomaron el nombre del país, a diferencia de España o Italia) hace que el francés se parezca menos al latín que el resto de lenguas de la familia.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si he vivido en Polonia, y 15 años han bastado, la juventud polaca es indistinguible de la alemana, la mitad saben hablar aleman, se visten igual, veganos, LGTB friendly, mismas tendencias ...
> Polonia en 20 años sera un Lander mas aleman segun los boomers polacos mueran



    
Vas a hacer llorar a los BOVOX.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vas a hacer llorar a los BOVOX.



Si te contara de los de BOCS...
Me llevo con muchos nacionalistas de aqui en Polonia, asi que cuando un amigo español me dijo que venian de Bocs a la marcha de la Independencia que es esto que suele salir en los videos me les traje conmigo, los "catolicos" tradicionales del polo ... Unos notas, unos babas ...
Uno de ellos es un rango medio-alto en la directiva de VOX y es probable que entre al congreso en las proximas, en Twitter habla de Polonia como si hubiera vivido aqui años y estuvo 1 semana ...


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Gracias, el 80% del mérito de este mensaje pertenece a los compañeros del foro cuyas ideas he sintetizado. Es un lujo tener el acceso a la información que hay en este hilo. Si no fuera por este foro es posible que ahora estuviera diciendo salva ukraine como un mermado más.



A mí me pasó con el de Siria.
Tenia mis dudas al principio de las protestas "democráticas" y se me disiparon siguiendo el Hilo MÍTICO.... Allah Surya Bashar u bassss!


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Criticas porque no lleguen más subvenciones y porque no les den guarderías gratuitas para los niños. Lo que es insostenible es seguir recogiendo inmigrantes y pagarles la manutención, más ayudas sociales....porque en este caso son refugiados, pero por ejemplo en España (no se como estará en Letonia) llegan inmigrantes todos los días y seguir dando más y más ayudas en paises endeudados (que quitas a quienes son oriundos de esos paises) es insostenible.
> 
> *Las dificultades aumentan para las refugiadas ucranianas con niños pequeños en Letonia*
> Las refugiadas ucranianas en Letonia se enfrentan a *un recorte de ayudas económicas públicas y a dificultades burocráticas para encontrar empleo si tienen hijos menores*, mientras cada vez hay mas reportes de refugiados que regresan a su país.



Hoy en el supermercado he visto una refugiada ucraniana, conducía un BMW de los gordos.

En la puerta del supermercado había un senegales, no se si refugiado o no, pidiendo limosna. La refugiada ucraniana le ha hechado una mirada de absoluto desprecio, yo le he dado 10 euros y he mirado con desprecio y asco a la ucraniana.


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Un ruso ama a Rusia y dan su vida por ella. Estamos a años luz en Occidente



También un ucraniano ama a Ucrania y da su vida por ella. También son eslavos y están a años luz de Occidente.

Pues yo no, mira. Eso de dar la vida por la patria como que no. "En la fiesta nacional yo me quedo en la cama igual" & " No hay cóctel sin pajita ni tonto sin banderita".


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Interceptar misiles de Crucero es algo realmente facil, los analogos Tomahawk en Siria la mitad fueron interceptados por AA muchos menos potentes y sin los AWACS americanos 24/7. Son municiones subsonicas que vuelan bajo ...





Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Al precio al que esta la gasofa quizas sigan siendo mas baratos que ellos?
> Hay algun articulo al respecto? Seria interesante de leer



¿Con cortes de luz? ni de coña, es como tener un pisapapeles enorme en el garaje.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y ya se sabe cómo es la fe del converso...



De hecho el prusiano antiguo fue un idioma que desapareció en el siglo XVIII y estaba emparentado con el lituano y el letón.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, pasa lo mismo en todos los bandos. Los misiles antiaereos acaban explotando den o no a algo. ¿ porque ? Joder , para que no te caigan encima con carga. Aunque peligrosos los fragmentos no son lo mismo que si cae la cabeza explosiva.
> 
> Así que explosiones pequeñas en el cielo no suponen derribar nada. hay que ver si algo se mueve ahí antes y sobre todo si algo gordo explota. No es el caso de este video por lo que parece. Ademas otro misil entrante se ve pasar tranquilamente y entra en un angulo totalmente diferente que hacia donde iba el misil AA.
> 
> Los ucranianos mienten del copon, en el ataque a Dnipro decian que eran 6 misiles y que habian derribado 2. Bueno pues se ven los impactos claramente en varios videos y ....sorpresa son 6 o más.



Derribar un misil de crucero es muy muy facil, no me extrañaria en el Oeste del pais y en grandes ciudades donde tengan algun BUK todavia operativo, los Sirios llegaron a interceptar el 70% de algunas andanadas de Tomahawk


----------



## amcxxl (16 Jul 2022)

El Ejército Rojo y "2 millones de mujeres alemanas violadas"?






El historiador Yegor Yakovlev sobre el mito de la "Alemania violada".

Cómo se crean tales falsificaciones en Occidente, recientemente pudimos ver en el ejemplo de la historia de violación masiva de Denisova en Ucrania

(subtitulos > tradicir automaticamente)


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo que llamamos "franceses" son efectivamente los franceses del norte, que conquistaron el sur a sangre y fuego, disfrazando su conquista de cruzada contra los cátaros.
> Y sí, la influencia del idioma de los francos (del que encima tomaron el nombre del país, a diferencia de España o Italia) hace que el francés se parezca menos al latín que el resto de lenguas de la familia.



La cruzada contra los cátaros fue una vulgar excusa, el motivo real era hacerse con el Condado de Tolosa y otros feudos del Langedoc, que podían haber terminado en la Corona de Aragón.







Entre el norte y sur de Francia todavía existen diferencias, incluso de fenotipo (y eso que después de esa "cruzada" metieron a colonos del norte en Occitania)


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Macron comenzó poniendo en perspectiva el futuro inmediato de Europa, con esta advertencia de fondo: *«La guerra de Ucrania va a durar. Debemos prepararnos para un conflicto prolongado en el tiempo».* Sin entrar en matices temporales, el tono de voz del presidente sugería con claridad una guerra dura y larga, que puede prolongarse «mucho tiempo». Bastante más allá de «algunos meses».



Si Macron nos hubiera leido allá por febrero, no le pillaría de sorpresa ahora.
Burbuja siempre en vanguardia.
@calopez dame mis 20 cts...de rublos.


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jul 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> Anda, y los otánicos querían hacernos creer el otro día que el objetivo era el edificio gris de la derecha y que otra vez la precisión rusa había hecho de las suyas y blablabla...



El algoritmo (de la desinformación y la sensiblería barata) no engaña.

Siempre que hay un ataque de estos quirúrgicos contra algún objetivo alfa, y tiene éxito, al microsegundo están todos los CMs otánicos berreando noseque de crimen de guerra y noseque de niño muerto y tal.

Puedes usar ese criterio como bioindicador simplificado para evaluar si un ataque ha sido en serio y ha tenido éxito.
Casi siempre verificas que hiperreacción sensiblera corresponde con pepinazo exitoso a objetivos premium.

(Y sí, es una guerra, hay víctimas, también civiles, e incluso inocentes niños que tan solo pasaban por ahí. En todas las guerras hay víctimas civiles inocentes. Desgraciadamente).


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuando algo salió mal. Arabia Saudí puede aumentar la producción de petróleo hasta un máximo de 13 millones de barriles diarios
> 
> Así lo anunció el príncipe heredero Bin Salman en respuesta a una petición del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden. Los saudíes producen ahora 10 millones de barriles al día.
> 
> ...



Yo en cambio creo que Arabia Saudí no puede producir más, en el corto plazo.
De hecho le ha comprado petróleo a Rusia en cantidades nunca vistas, porque todos sus barriles los tiene comprometidos.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Derribar un misil de crucero es muy muy facil, no me extrañaria en el Oeste del pais y en grandes ciudades donde tengan algun BUK todavia operativo, los Sirios llegaron a interceptar el 70% de algunas andanadas de Tomahawk



pero si no interceptan na', Mírate el último vídeo. Al final el Kaliber continua tan ricamente a su cita con unos amigos.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

La demolición forzosa de la estación de servicio que se negó a prestar servicio a los militares rusos en Crimea comenzará antes de finales de mes. La estación de servicio no tenía los permisos necesarios para operar y podría haber seguido haciéndolo si no se hubiera visto envuelta en esta historia, que ha atraído la atención del público. Con un poco de retraso, las consecuencias están llegando.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Interceptar misiles de Crucero es algo realmente facil, los analogos Tomahawk en Siria la mitad fueron interceptados por AA muchos menos potentes y sin los AWACS americanos 24/7. Son municiones subsonicas que vuelan bajo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La dificultad está en detectarlos, precisamente porque vuelan bajo, se ocultan tras las irregularidades del terreno y sólo pueden ser detectados a corta distancia.

Para eso fueron diseñados así, empezando por el "Tomahawk".


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

*Un terrorista viola y mata a un niño en la región de Kherson*

La administración cívico-militar ha declarado que la dirección temporal del Ministerio del Interior ruso para la región de Kherson ya ha detenido al sospechoso. El asesino de niños también es sospechoso de haber matado a una mujer. Se informa de que es un antiguo miembro de la defensa territorial de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Los misiles alcanzan su objetivo: explosiones en la región de Cherkasy.
Explosiones en el cielo de Dnipropetrovsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

...


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entrarían en combate en diciembre.
> 
> 
> *Ministro de Defensa de los Países Bajos: entrenaremos a soldados ucranianos en Gran Bretaña a "gran escala"*
> ...



Siendo un estratega de pacotilla y más aunque quizás el Yago me supere me parece que actualmente:

Ucrania le falta como mínimo 3 brigadas más, unos 4.000 hombres por brigada o sea 12.000 hombres entrenados de diferentes cuerpos para cubrir el frente norte, el este y el sureste. Por no hablar de la aviación necesaria de apoyo y la logística de retaguardia.

Rusia con una brigada que pueda saltar entre el Donbass y el flanco sureste iría mucho mejor pero supongo que van a economizar.

En diciembre como mínimo Ucrania necesitara entre 6 a 8 brigadas para plantear una contra-ofensiva con cara y ojos, unos 24 mil hombres entrenado ¿esta dispuesta Holanda a pagar no solo el entrenamiento, sino también las armas?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> También un ucraniano ama a Ucrania y da su vida por ella. También son eslavos y están a años luz de Occidente.
> 
> Pues yo no, mira. Eso de dar la vida por la patria como que no. "*En la fiesta nacional yo me quedo en la cama igual"* & " No hay cóctel sin pajita ni tonto sin banderita".



Si, pero seguro que Brassens sería más de Putin que de la OTAN


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si Macron nos hubiera leido allá por febrero, no le pillaría de sorpresa ahora.
> Burbuja siempre en vanguardia.
> @calopez dame mis 20 cts...de rublos.



_Además en este momento le vale cualquier tema para desviar la atención de su marrón_









Emmanuel Macron, señalado de favorecer secretamente la implantación de Uber en Francia


Este domingo, se divulgaron documentos explicando cómo el gigante estadounidense Uber logró crecer e imponerse en el mundo con métodos al límite de lo legal. La investigación sostiene que la empresa…




www.france24.com


----------



## bubble bubble (16 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Estás haciendo una interpretación a posteriori de los hechos asumiendo que alguien tenía un plan y había previsto todo esto.
> Ridículo, infantil y sonrojante.



Claro, nadie tenía un plan, ni ha propiciado que todo esto suceda. Y el euromaidan y las primaveras árabes también fueron espontáneos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La dificultad está en detectarlos, precisamente porque vuelan bajo, se ocultan tras las irregularidades del terreno y sólo pueden ser detectados a corta distancia.
> 
> Para eso fueron diseñados así, empezando por el "Tomahawk".



Tienen los AWACS americanos operando ahi al lado sin ningun tipo de amenaza ...
A mi me sorprende que no intercepten mas, sobre todo los que llegan a Lwow y Odessa porque esta a unos cientos de KM


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine, Avdeevka Region, On July 16, 2022 (Map Update)


MORE ON THE TOPIC: Military situation In Ukraine On July 16, 2022 (Map Update) Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine, Seversk...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania, región de Avdeevka, el 16 de julio de 2022


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Siendo un estratega de pacotilla y más aunque quizás el Yago me supere me parece que actualmente:
> ...



Y hace 4 meses se hablaba de la epica contra-ofensiva de verano ...
Joder si no fuera vago iria a por los titulares de prensa ...
Tambien esta la contra ofensiva de Kharkiv con los terribles M777 americanos de los cuales hay 2 o 3 siendos exhibidos en Parque Patriota en Moscu ...
La ofensiva de Kherson, apoyada por los tanques polacos ...


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No, en verdad el era Griego, asi que puede?
> Ni puta idea



Si su familia era de Salonica, pues blanco y en botella !!!.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Joer ... que no os comais la cabeza ..... la propaganda es la hostia, afecta todo el mundo y nubla el buen juicio .... A ver ... os entra en la cabeza que los mejicanos o los canadienses iban a joder a los yankis en una guerra aunque los rusos y los chinos inivirtieran una milmillonada en ayudarles? No. Pues los ucranianos y los rusos, lo mismo. Es cuestión de tiempo. El tiempo que Rusia quiera.

Los ucranianos están jodidos aunque a los rusos les salga carísimo, que no va a ser el caso. Es ya cuestión de pelotas.


----------



## kikepm (16 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> (Y sí, es una guerra, hay víctimas, también civiles, e incluso inocentes niños que tan solo pasaban por ahí. En todas las guerras hay víctimas civiles inocentes. Desgraciadamente).



No tengo claro esto.

Aún no he visto vídeos de civiles ucranianos que "pasaban por ahí" y fueran asesinados por una explosión controlada que ocurría en ese preciso instante.

Sin embargo, Wikileaks destapó centenares de situaciones similares de civiles irakies que "pasaban por ahí", en los que la explosión controlada podría haberse adelantado o atrasado unos segundos, y sin embargo los militares de la OTAN y gUSAnos decidían que la explosión ocurriera justo cuando el civil estaba enfrente del objetivo a destruir, en un ejercicio de absoluto desprecio y nula empatía por la vida ajena.

Me cansé de ver ese tipo de vídeos de civiles asesinados por los OTANicos hace unos 12 años, y por el momento aún no he visto un solo vídeo de civiles ucranianos siendo asesinados de forma gratuita equivalente.


Es cierto que en todas las guerras hay víctimas civiles inocentes, pero lo que no es cierto es que en esta guerra esté habiendo el mismo tipo de muertes civiles gratuitas que se vieron en la guerra de Irak.

Los gUSAnos asesinaron muchos civiles por diversión. Como a los 12 de Bagdag.

Aunque yo soy una persona bastante poco violenta, no tendría el más mínimo reparo en torturar y mutilar a los pilotos y artilleros de ambos Apache. El vídeo Collateral Murder demuestra la barbarie de la impunidad de los aliados en la guerra de Irak, y hasta que punto un ejército puede estar plagado de psicópatas y carniceros que encima se hacen pasar por héroes.


----------



## MiguelLacano (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Siendo un estratega de pacotilla y más aunque quizás el Yago me supere me parece que actualmente:
> ...



No lo va a pagar Holanda, lo vamos a pagar todos. El tío Sam se hincha los bolsillos y Rusia se está fundiendo. En breves ya le derribarán todos los misiles que envía, o casi. Lo peor es que pudo ser de otra manera...


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No tengo claro esto.
> 
> Aún no he visto vídeos de civiles ucranianos que "pasaban por ahí" y fueran asesinados por una explosión controlada que ocurría en ese preciso instante.
> 
> ...



Pero es que ellos han logrado que en todo occidente la muerte de un no-blanco sea tan lamentada como la de una alimaña. Los ucronazis en cambio son "superhumanos"


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No lo va a pagar Holanda, lo vamos a pagar todos. El tío Sam se hincha los bolsillos y Rusia se está fundiendo.* En breves ya le derribarán todos los misiles que envía, o casi.* Lo peor es que pudo ser de otra manera...




Y éso? Les han puesto a los ukros rayos laser en los ojos y con solo mirarlos los tiran, o qué?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Así cuando acabe la guerra dispondrá de amplios abanicos de mercenarios para aplastar agricultores chusma, PRACTICO.



El problema de entrenar en el RU o en el continente europeo a ucranianos, es que intenten desertar o son fanaticos banderistas o tienes que tenerlos vigilados sin dejarlos salir del cuartel !!!.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Tienen los AWACS americanos operando ahi al lado sin ningun tipo de amenaza ...
> A mi me sorprende que no intercepten mas, sobre todo los que llegan a Lwow y Odessa porque esta a unos cientos de KM



Si los AWACS fueran un estorbo serio ya los habrían tirao. Y a ver quien responde o se va p'a casa con el rabo entre las piernas .... Ten por seguro que si los AWACS superan el umbral de estorbo que los rusos tengan marcado, irán a tomar por culo.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Tienen los AWACS americanos operando ahi al lado sin ningun tipo de amenaza ...
> A mi me sorprende que no intercepten mas, sobre todo los que llegan a Lwow y Odessa porque esta a unos cientos de KM



Porque tampoco son muy detectables para los AWACS, tan bajos se confunden con el terreno. Y porque aún en el caso de ser detectados para lo único que sirve la detección es para avisar de su presencia, el derribo es otra cosa y exige la presencia de medios AA cerca de su trayectoria, pues es muy difícil derribarlos por medios AA situados más allá del horizonte.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque tampoco son muy detectables para los AWACS, tan bajos se confunden con el terreno. Y porque aún en el caso de ser detectados para lo único que sirve la detección es para avisar de su presencia, el derribo es otra cosa y exige la presencia de medios AA cerca de su trayectoria, pues es muy difícil derribarlos por medios AA situados más allá del horizonte.




Pero vamos a ver .... Cada vez que los ukros rompen algo, lo repiten 400 veces en twitter. Cuántas fotos de calibres rotos has visto en toda la guerra?


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entre el norte y sur de Francia todavía existen diferencias, incluso de fenotipo (y eso que después de esa "cruzada" metieron a colonos del norte en Occitania)



El norte de Francia estuvo lleno de reinos germanicos y hablaban "aleman", aparte del aporte normando, pero los franceses estan muy lejos de ser holandeses.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Tienen los AWACS americanos operando ahi al lado sin ningun tipo de amenaza ...
> *A mi me sorprende que no intercepten mas, sobre todo los que llegan a Lwow y Odessa porque esta a unos cientos de KM*



Pues porque un BUK, un S-300 o un Patriot no sirven para cazar éso. Vuelan a ras de suelo y los radares no los detectan hasta que los tienen encima. Tienes que disponer de defensa de baja cota por todo lo largo y ancho del pais para poder defenderte y eso es imposible. Tendrán algunas pocas instalaciones muy bien protegidas y el resto ... el resto a rezar.


----------



## Malevich (16 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si su familia era de Salonica, pues blanco y en botella !!!.



¿Sefardí?


----------



## Eslacaña (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entrarían en combate en diciembre.
> 
> 
> *Ministro de Defensa de los Países Bajos: entrenaremos a soldados ucranianos en Gran Bretaña a "gran escala"*
> ...



Pues no se yo, espero que hayan mejorado los tulipanes desde la 2GM porque a los alemanes no les llevó ni 5 días invadirlos.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

48 misiles fueron lanzados desde la zona de Astracán - fuentes ucranianas
La hora estimada de llegada de los misiles es entre las 17:00 y las 17:50 (dependiendo de la ciudad).
Sin embargo, aún no se dispone de nuevas imágenes de los sobrevuelos de misiles ni de datos sobre las explosiones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entrarían en combate en diciembre.
> 
> 
> *Ministro de Defensa de los Países Bajos: entrenaremos a soldados ucranianos en Gran Bretaña a "gran escala"*
> ...



Por este tipo de cosas es tan importante que Rusia acelere, si es que puede. Estos vendrán entrenados, y equipados, con armas OTAN, no antigualla de la URSS.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

El jefe del LNR, Leonid Pasechnyk, y el jefe de la administración de los territorios liberados en la región de Kharkiv, Vitaliy Hanchev, han firmado un acuerdo formal de cooperación.

Según Pasechnyk, actualmente se está resolviendo la cuestión del suministro de gas y un mayor abastecimiento de productos esenciales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Jul 2022)

El problema de los escudos antimisiles es de costes y operatividad más que de eficacia.
El Iron Dome israelí tiene una tasa de derribos altísima, el problema es que cada misil del sistema es carísimo, debe ser recargado y repuesto. Si lo que está derribando son Katiuskas o peor, cohetes caseros con una bombona bombona de butano en la punta, pues consigues defender tu población, pero estás haciendo un pan con unas tortas. En el caso israelí las escalas lo permiten. Si lo que te viene es una salva rusa de Smerch (8por salva, 4 o 6 camiones por batería) casi seguro que no llegas.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por este tipo de cosas es tan importante que Rusia acelere, si es que puede. Estos vendrán entrenados, y equipados, con armas OTAN, no antigualla de la URSS.



Seguro que los rusos ya no duermen pensando en las "armas OTAN" ....


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El problema de los escudos antimisiles es de costes y operatividad más que de eficacia.
> El Iron Dome israelí tiene una tasa de derribos altísima, el problema es que cada misil del sistema es carísimo, debe ser recargado y repuesto. Si lo que está derribando son Katiuskas o peor, cohetes caseros con una bombona bombona de butano en la punta, pues consigues defender tu población, pero estás haciendo un pan con unas tortas. En el caso israelí las escalas lo permiten. Si lo que te viene es una salva rusa de Smerch (8por salva, 4 o 6 camiones por batería) casi seguro que no llegas.



Exacto ... contra bombonas de butano autopropulsadas, vale. Contra misiles y armas modernas, ya veríamos. Los Patriot de hace 30 años no les daban ni a los Scuds de Saddam, que a esos los ves venir desde que los disparan ....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio creo que Arabia Saudí no puede producir más, en el corto plazo.
> De hecho le ha comprado petróleo a Rusia en cantidades nunca vistas, porque todos sus barriles los tiene comprometidos.



Tu picolero de guardia te confirma tu pensamiento:


----------



## NS 4 (16 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hitler era tan antimarxista como tú mismamente. Con esto está todo dicho.
> Abandone todo discurso pseudohistórico.



Mas pseudohistoria.









Mauricio Rojas: El pacto de la vergüenza - El Líbero


Este 23 de agosto se conmemoran los 80 años de uno de los hechos más vergonzosos del siglo XX: la firma del pacto de colaboración nazi-soviético –habitualmente denominado Pacto Ribbentrop-Molotov […]




ellibero.cl





Que si que si, Carmen...y Musolini tampoco tuvo jamas ideas socialistas...

Disculpa...a vuestro lado soy un pobre untermenschen ideologico...que le vamos a hacer, las cosas no fueron tal como fueron, sino como las reinventais y rescribis vosotros.

Sere comunista por cojones...ya lo voy asumiendo...


----------



## Remequilox (16 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No tengo claro esto.
> 
> Aún no he visto vídeos de civiles ucranianos que "pasaban por ahí" y fueran asesinados por una explosión controlada que ocurría en ese preciso instante.
> 
> ...



Por mucho que los rusos vayan con cuidado quirúrgico, de los miles de misiles tirados, y los millones de obuses tirados, aunque no quieran, a algún civil le habrá afectado.
Es una cuestión meramente estadística.
Obviamente en el reproche moral estaría también que han hecho sus autoridades civiles y militares al no protegerlos, evacuarlos, o exponerlos gratuitamente a riesgos mezclando acción militar con escenarios civiles.

Pero una cosa es el reproche moral, y otra simplemente la constatación descriptiva.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El problema de los escudos antimisiles es de costes y operatividad más que de eficacia.
> El Iron Dome israelí tiene una tasa de derribos altísima, el problema es que cada misil del sistema es carísimo, debe ser recargado y repuesto. Si lo que está derribando son Katiuskas o peor, cohetes caseros con una bombona bombona de butano en la punta, pues consigues defender tu población, pero estás haciendo un pan con unas tortas. En el caso israelí las escalas lo permiten. Si lo que te viene es una salva rusa de Smerch (8por salva, 4 o 6 camiones por batería) casi seguro que no llegas.



Además Israel es enano y toda la población vive en una franja aún más enana, al ser desierto la mitad del país. Ucrania es más grande que Francia, los misiles rusos son más rápidos, más en cantidad y pueden llegar de muchas direcciones. Hasta deben saber con bastante aproximación de dónde van a salir los cohetes, Gaza es muy pequeña y el alcance de los cohetes que usan los palestinos es mínimo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

viene a cuento de como siempre ha habido tensiones entre los bloques .
Lo que beneficia a unos perjudica a otros .


hoy a las 8 en la dos ... 
no se pierdan este magnífico documental 
*Imperios de plata (II)*


Horario19:55 - 20:55
PaísES






Sinopsis
China, siglo XVI. La dinastía Ming necesita que sus súbditos paguen los impuestos en monedas de plata. Al otro lado del mundo, en las posesiones del rey de España, el descubrimiento de plata en los Andes colmará las necesidades chinas e impulsará el comercio global.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Aprovechando este hilo. Libros de geopolitica, de autores extranjeros, que no sean bufanderos, traducidos y facilmente "obtenibles" en la red? No se si pido mucho



En esa misma página tiene usted millones de libros. Pruebe suerte...
Z-Library single sign on


----------



## kerevienteya (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por este tipo de cosas es tan importante que Rusia acelere, si es que puede. Estos vendrán entrenados, y equipados, con armas OTAN, no antigualla de la URSS.



Los anglos ya entrenaron a varias decenas de miles de ukro-nazis, tropas fanáticas ideologicamente y con material militar otan de primera.
Ahora la mayoría están criando gusanos o prisioneros 
En Ucrania quedan muy pocos voluntarios, las tropas que llevan son forzosas.
Las tropas más fanáticas nazis, están en su mayoría de policía militar, matando disidentes, civiles prorrusos o volando seseras de la tropa regular que huye.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

La cara del tío


----------



## Julc (16 Jul 2022)

Sangre, sudor, lágrimas...

¿Va a publicar sus encuentros sexuales?


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Las tropas rusas continúan las operaciones de asalto en la dirección de Artemivsk - *Informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU*

▪Slobozhanska dirección. El ejército ruso está reagrupando sus unidades para avanzar en las zonas de Barvenkovo y Slovyansk;

▪ La dirección de Bakhmut. Las tropas rusas siguen asaltando Seversk y Artemivsk (Bakhmut);

▪El ejército ruso asalta Ivano-Daryivka, Novoluganske y Semigorje.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> pero si no interceptan na', Mírate el último vídeo. Al final el Kaliber continua tan ricamente a su cita con unos amigos.



Pues ahora que me fijo tienes razon, eso era una contramedida, ya sabes, la tipica tecnologia anticuada sovietica


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues porque un BUK, un S-300 o un Patriot no sirven para cazar éso. Vuelan a ras de suelo y los radares no los detectan hasta que los tienen encima. Tienes que disponer de defensa de baja cota por todo lo largo y ancho del pais para poder defenderte y eso es imposible. Tendrán algunas pocas instalaciones muy bien protegidas y el resto ... el resto a rezar.



Un Buk si que podria


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si los AWACS fueran un estorbo serio ya los habrían tirao. Y a ver quien responde o se va p'a casa con el rabo entre las piernas .... Ten por seguro que si los AWACS superan el umbral de estorbo que los rusos tengan marcado, irán a tomar por culo.



Si los tiran, un avion americano, volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclear, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Siendo un estratega de pacotilla y más aunque quizás el Yago me supere me parece que actualmente:
> ...



No, en absoluto, seguro que Holanda sólo paga los tulipanes. Lo vamos a pagar entre todos.

Las brigadas varían según país entre 3k y 5k aprox., ese entrenamiento seguro no es para contraofensiva, puramente defensivo para grandes ciudades, como no les den tirachinas no sé que van a utilizar. 

Alguien va a tener que meter ejército de verdad para parar a los rusos o habrá acuerdo político tarde o temprano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Putin en el foro de Davos en Enero de 2021



¡ es todo una trama !!!!

la guerra es la segunda parte del coronatimo para implantar los planes de la agenda 2030









Klaus Schwab, dueño del Foro de Davos: el hermético negocio familiar más influyente del mundo


El Foro Económico Mundial celebrado esta semana en Davos ha reunido a líderes políticos, presidentes de gobierno y a algunos de los empresarios más poderosos del mundo en un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Varios presuntos autores de colaborar con rusos detenidos en Vinnytsia.

El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) sigue investigando a los sospechosos que podrían estar implicados en el ataque con misiles del 14 de junio en Vinnytsia. 
Al parecer ,proporcionaban coordinadas de posibles objetivos para los rusos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

El 12 de julio se produjo un pequeño "escándalo" en el Reino Unido: 
el afamado actor Mickey Rourke apareció en un programa de TV
con una camiseta con Putin. Tras ser llamado 'agente de Putin', 
dijo que no le importa lo que diga la prensa británica y que respeta 
al presidente de Rusia: 'No me importa lo que piensen de mí. 
Respeto a Putin. Es el presidente de un gran país independiente"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

En breve Rusia pisa otra vez el acelerador.

*Para aumentar la respuesta al bombardeo de objetivos pacíficos por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: Shoigu dio una nueva orden a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa*


El jefe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, inspeccionó los grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas "Sur" y "Centro", que están involucrados en una operación especial en territorio ucraniano. El 16 de julio, el departamento militar ruso informó al público sobre esto mediante la publicación de un comunicado y material de video sin sonido sobre este asunto 

El comunicado oficial señala que, mientras se encontraba en un puesto de mando anónimo, el ministro escuchó informes de los comandantes de los grupos Sur y Centro, el General de Ejército Sergei Surovikin y el Coronel General Alexander Lapin, respectivamente, así como otros líderes de varios niveles sobre el operativo. situación, la naturaleza de las acciones del enemigo y el progreso de las misiones de combate asignadas a las tropas. En el proceso del evento mencionado, Shoigu dio las instrucciones necesarias para fortalecer aún más las acciones de estos grupos en todas las direcciones que se les encomendaron para excluir nuevas oportunidades para que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realicen ataques de artillería y misiles a gran escala contra civiles. objetivos y civiles en los territorios controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, es decir, dio la orden de intensificar la oposición a los bombardeos de las fuerzas ucranianas.

Al final de la reunión, el ministro, siguiendo el decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, entregó las medallas de la Estrella de Oro del Héroe de la Federación Rusa a Lapin y al Mayor General Esedulla Abachev por su coraje y heroísmo. 

*En Occidente y en Kyiv, reaccionaron de inmediato al viaje de Shoigu. Los analistas del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) concluyeron que Rusia está completando otra "pausa operativa" y se está preparando para reanudar la ofensiva.* La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania también comentó sobre la visita de Shoigu. El presidente de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, Vadim Skibitsky, confirmó que Shoigu estaba inspeccionando las tropas. Según él, los oficiales de inteligencia ucranianos confían en que Moscú se está preparando para la próxima etapa de las operaciones ofensivas.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Ayer se aprobó en la Duma un proyecto de ley para conceder el estatus de veteranos a los guardias fronterizos rusos. Ojo a cómo se han referido en los medios rusos a la invasión:

"Se presenta en la Duma estatal un proyecto de ley para conceder el estatus de veterano a los guardias de fronteras

Se ha presentado a la Duma Estatal un proyecto de ley para conceder el estatus de veterano de combate a los miembros del Servicio Federal de Seguridad que se encargaron de repeler las incursiones armadas en el territorio ruso, señala el documento.

Las disposiciones del proyecto de ley también tienen en cuenta el reflejo de las provocaciones en la frontera con Ucrania. "También (por reflejar) durante una *provocación armada en la frontera estatal y el territorio fronterizo de la Federación Rusa adyacente a las áreas de una operación militar especial en los territorios de Ucrania, la república popular de Donetsk y la república popular de Luhansk* a partir del 24 de febrero de 2022", dice el documento, informó TASS."

В Госдуму внесли законопроект о предоставлении статуса ветерана пограничникам 

Tiene cojones la cosa.....


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si los tiran, un avion americano, *volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclear*, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...



Si, ya ..... Que lleguen a suponer un problema serio para los rusos y verás donde van los AWACS. Y lo que hacen los otros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

En Ucrania, se levantó la prohibición de salir del país sin el consentimiento del comisario militar.


----------



## rober713 (16 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En esa misma página tiene usted millones de libros. Pruebe suerte...
> Z-Library single sign on



Enormente agradecido, no la conocia


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)

Porqué Rusia nunca va a perder esta guerra


----------



## Octubrista (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Ucrania, se levantó la prohibición de salir del país sin el consentimiento del comisario militar.



Supongo que era una medida inútil.

Los hombres ucranianos estarían pagando a los aduaneros por su "libertad" con lo que conseguían vendiendo las armas que les entrega la OTAN.
Parece broma, pero esos casos se estarán dando.


----------



## delhierro (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Interceptar misiles de Crucero es algo realmente facil, los analogos Tomahawk en Siria la mitad fueron interceptados por AA muchos menos potentes y sin los AWACS americanos 24/7. Son municiones subsonicas que vuelan bajo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no. Es algo realmente dificil, más en un pais tan grande.

Desde tierra solo hay un pequeño cono donde es posible interceptarlos a lo largo del recorrido, vuelan muy bajo no pueden fijarlos con los radares fuera de ese cono. ( para puristas , cono si el suelo fuera plano cual estepa de trigo ). Así que tienes qeu tener AA de misiles , o con cañones automaticos casi en la vertical del misil.

Desde el aire, se podria aunqeu es complicado de cojones, peor los ucrannianos no tienen fuerza aerea.

Los AWCS de la otan , no ven un misil de estos a cientos de KM ni de puta coña. De lo que informan es de los lanzamientos, por la firma infrarroja puesto que tienen localizados los barcos, que si ven. Los infrarrojos supongo que lo haran por satelite o con drones que acercan mcuho más. Los AWCS podrian seguir quizas los misiles a ras de tierra pero tendrian que esta mucho más cerca.

Los Sirios no interceptan tanto como dicen, y tienen una ventaja sus misiles AA son mucho más modernos que los ucranianos y hacen defensa de puto sobre los objetivos valiosos ( rodeas un aeropuerto y esperas la llegada, van a tener que pasar por encima de tus AA, si estas atento y hay suerte disparas y aciertas dentro de ese cono ) . En Ucrania hay cientos, miles de objetivos potenciales, no se pueden defender así aunque tuvieran cientos de sistema activos lo que no es el caso. Porque lo que les queda esta apagado o moviendose la mayoria del tiempo.

Repito en ese video no derriban una mierda. Pararlo justo antes de la explosión ahí no hay nada.

* Los misiles que tiran los ruoss, son bastante mejores más rapidos y con menos firma de radar que los tomaewak yanquis. Supngo que tendran otros más modernos, eso son el equivalente a los t-72


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

Martyanov hablando sobre los cambios de liderazgo en Rusia:

_* Pero recordemos quién es Yuri Borisov: sí, es uno de los principales impulsores de la modernización 
y el rearme de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que se sometieron a una rápida y drástica actualización que 
las convirtió en, posiblemente, la mejor fuerza de combate de la actualidad. El papel de Borisov en esto 
es enorme, por decirlo suavemente.
*_
* Borisov ha sido nombrado en el puesto de Roscosmos para INTRODUCIR en plena producción 
algunas tecnologías espaciales revolucionarias de las que sólo conocemos el remolcador nuclear Zevs, 
pero ¿qué más? Esperen una gran noticia relativamente pronto. ¿Qué puede ser? Odio las especulaciones, 
ya lo sabéis, pero las conversaciones y rumores sobre el caza ruso de 6ª generación capaz de pasar 
del vuelo aéreo al espacial y viceversa son persistentes. *





__





About Borisov's New Post.


A huge event: a removal of Rogozin from the position of the head of a mighty Roscosmos and appointment of Yuri Borisov to this post. This e...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> * Los misiles que tiran los ruoss, son bastante mejores más rapidos y con menos firma de radar *que los tomaewak yanquis.* Supngo que tendran otros más modernos, eso son el equivalente a los t-72



Son más modernos y están diseñaos con más mala leche.


----------



## delhierro (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Repetimos el video del misil perdido. 


1.- Puedes paralo y ampliarlo no hay nada.

2.- Se ve pasar un misil de crucero, ¿ a que altura ? Jaja como 10 veces más bajo.

3..- El misil AA pierde rastro se eleva y ...se autodestruye que es lo normal ( a veces fallan y acaban jodiendo algo en tierra )


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

El alcalde de Sumi aconseja a los residentes de la ciudad que se vayan el fin de semana El alcalde de Sumi, Oleksandr Lisenko, aconsejó a los habitantes de la ciudad dejarlo el fin de semana, en un mensaje publicado en Facebook
Citeşte întreaga ştire: LIVETEXT Război în Ucraina, ziua 143 | Rușii îndemnați de ministrul rus al apărării să intensifice atacurile. Locuitorii din Sumî, sfătuiți să părăsească orașul


----------



## mazuste (16 Jul 2022)

Es maravilloso comprobar como el imperio y sus caniches se ponen a soñar 
con la ruptura de la Federación Rusa sin, tan siquiera, darse por enterados
que lo que, posiblemente, ha comenzado es la descolonización de Europa.
Para cuando el Putin de por finalizada esta historia dudo mucho que la OTAN
y la UE existan como las entidades que hoy vemos..


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si los tiran, un avion americano, volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclear, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...



Y esas es la razon


mazuste dijo:


> Martyanov hablando sobre los cambios de liderazgo en Rusia:
> 
> _* Pero recordemos quién es Yuri Borisov: sí, es uno de los principales impulsores de la modernización
> y el rearme de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que se sometieron a una rápida y drástica actualización que
> ...



Martianov me gusta, pero a veces se le va la olla. 
Me parece que sus analisis de hechos pasados son bastante acertados y objetivos, pero en los futuribles....lo que dice, me parece una sobrada. 

Ese caza X-Fighter, que utilidad tendria? No seria mas lógico crear un aparato civil de puesta en orbita de minisatelites? Lo del zeus ya lo habia leido y me parece mas viable y util. 
Ya se verá


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si los tiran, un avion americano, volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclear, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...



No creo que tanto, al menos de golpe. Lo que sí sería, es un riesgo muy serio de entrada en guerra con la OTAN. Ésta comenzaría siendo convencional, ambos contendientes no van a entrar en el intercambio nuclear por que saben qué conlleva. Esto sólo sucedería si una de las partes se ve abocada a la perdición.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Ataques a posiciones de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka, cerca de la planta de coque de Avdeevka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

En Vinnytsia, los socorristas han terminado de retirar los escombros causados por los cohetes rusos. Efectos:

▪ 55 edificios residenciales, 40 coches y 2 tranvías fueron dañados o destruidos.

▪ 23 personas murieron, entre ellas 3 niños.

▪ 202 personas heridas, 68 de ellas fueron hospitalizadas.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Putin en el foro de Davos en Enero de 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tal como comienza, ya lo suelta el calvo maléfico: 'estamos en una fase que puede pasar de confrontación a cooperación...' y ha pasado a confrontación.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Un dron enemigo fue derribado sobre el pueblo de Zelenaya Polyana en la región de Belgorod
No hay daños ni víctimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Discordante (16 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No tengo claro esto.
> 
> Aún no he visto vídeos de civiles ucranianos que "pasaban por ahí" y fueran asesinados por una explosión controlada que ocurría en ese preciso instante.
> 
> ...



Probablemente las bajas civiles sean muchas mas de las que nos pensamos pero ahora parece que a diferencia de hace 20 años estamos ahogados en un mar de informacion.

Coges un solo hilo de twitter y ves facilmente 20 bloques destruidos en ciudades y que no parecen precisamente objetivos militares y es que hay tanto que al final ni llama la atencion ni impacta la devastacion que esta causando esta guerra. Tambien ayuda que la poblacion tuviera capacidad de evacuar de forma eficaz y rapida.

Ademas esas imagenes aborrecibles de las que hablas eran filtradas por los propios soldados y mandos del ejercito que habia cometido los crimenes asqueados. Ahora no hay a penas nada de eso o no que yo haya visto. Tal vez con el tiempo pero sinceramente dudo que salga nada de Rusia y no precisamente porque no haya casos.

Creo que antes habia muchas resistencia a los estados y las ordenes ilegitimas. Cuesta creer lo mucho que hemos caido en las garras del totalitarismo en apenas 3 lustros.


----------



## delhierro (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En Vinnytsia, los socorristas han terminado de retirar los escombros causados por los cohetes rusos. Efectos:
> 
> ▪ 55 edificios residenciales, 40 coches y 2 tranvías fueron dañados o destruidos.
> 
> ...



Le han dado aun edificio militar , en plena reunión. Y si parte de los escombros vuelan, por eso los ucranianos meten los tanques en las calles y las tropas en los colegios para que los rusos por miedo a dar a civiles no disparen. Pero como ellos si estan tirando a dar a civiles, los rusos han dejado de ser los amables sujetos que se paraban en los semaforos como en los primeros dias.

Por estas cosas los rusos no puedne perder, solo tienen que ir desatandose dedito a dedito, y al final toda la mano. Con las dos manos , dejan aquello limpio en mucho menos tiempo, peor con más daños colaterales. Que son siempre indeseables, por eso se toman su tiempo, pero han dejado de hacer el primo.


----------



## naburiano (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Por este tipo de cosas es tan importante que Rusia acelere, si es que puede. Estos vendrán entrenados, y equipados, con armas OTAN, no antigualla de la URSS.



En Diciembre, la ventaja es rusa, por el invierno.


----------



## alexforum (16 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Occidente bloqueó los fondos, no se los "quedó".
> Y en cuanto a no pagar dividendos porque "fueron buenos" a los socios ya verás que los pagará con los intereses correspondientes.



bloquear = te tango la pasta y solo te la devuelvo cuando haces lo que YO diga. Si eso no es tangar … pues bueno, a lo mejor vivimos en mundos distintos


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si tal como comienza, ya lo suelta el calvo maléfico: 'estamos en una fase que puede pasar de confrontación a cooperación...' y ha pasado a confrontación.



Lo que se traen entre manos hace décadas que está guionizado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

MUNDO

GRÁFICO: 
OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL RUSA EN UCRANIA
*Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron casi por completo la brigada mecanizada 115 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Jul 2022)

*Las cuatro causas de Aristóteles*


De acuerdo con Aristóteles, no podemos entender algo a menos que entendamos lo que lo causa, pero la «causa» para Aristóteles era un concepto complejo y de múltiples capas.

En el caso de la actual guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, Aristóteles habría descrito la invasión rusa de Ucrania como la causa _eficiente _-el precipitante inmediato-, pero habría argumentado que una comprensión más completa debe incluir la historia _material _de Europa; la _forma_ dada a esa historia por la Segunda Guerra Mundial y su larga secuela, que dejó a los Estados Unidos con el control efectivo del continente, y la dirección general o _final _de la historia que está en juego en el conflicto.

Quiero centrarme aquí en la forma que dio al conflicto el papel preponderante de los Estados Unidos en la política europea. Me centraré en cinco cuestiones interrelacionadas: la relación general de los Estados Unidos con Europa, el autogobierno europeo, la cuestión alemana, la cuestión rusa y Eurasia.

El punto de partida para entender el papel de los Estados Unidos en Europa debe ser la Doctrina Monroe  de 1823. Provocada por las revueltas latinoamericanas contra España, la doctrina supuso un intento de prevenir la intervención europea en el hemisferio occidental. Pero esto se equilibró con la promesa, en palabras del presidente Monroe, de «no interferir en los asuntos internos de ninguna potencia [europea]», es decir, de «considerar de facto a cualquier gobierno [europeo existente] como gobierno legítimo para nosotros».



Spoiler



La doctrina se modificó en el siglo XX, empezando por el rechazo de Woodrow Wilson a la política de equilibrio de poderes y su llamamiento al «internacionalismo», pero este cambio fue siempre unilateral. Los Estados Unidos conservaron su «derecho», basado en la Doctrina Monroe, a excluir la injerencia «extranjera» en el hemisferio occidental, pero asumieron un nuevo derecho a interferir en otras partes del mundo. Así se abrió camino a la situación actual: Norteamérica no sólo es preponderante en Europa hoy en día; esta preponderancia refleja un enorme desequilibrio global.

En segundo lugar, el desproporcionado poder de los Estados Unidos refleja las antiguas dificultades que ha tenido Europa para organizar sus propias relaciones. En efecto, los gobiernos europeos se han visto infantilizados desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El ejemplo más evidente es el hecho de que el Comandante Supremo Aliado de la OTAN en Europa tenga que ser un general norteamericano. Los gobiernos europeos desconfían los unos de los otros, pero en lugar de resolver sus diferencias, se apoyan en los Estados Unidos. También desde el punto de vista financiero, la seguridad europea se ve respaldada por la riqueza norteamericana a costa de la autonomía europea. La Declaración de la Cumbre de Bucarest de 2008, según la cual «la OTAN da la bienvenida a las aspiraciones euroatlánticas de Ucrania y Georgia», contó con la oposición de Francia y Alemania, pero fue en vano. Esto tiene enormes consecuencias para la crisis actual.

En tercer lugar, el poder norteamericano en Europa ha substituido a una solución a largo plazo de la «cuestión alemana». En virtud de su tamaño, posición geográfica y poder económico, Alemania debería desempeñar un papel destacado en la mediación entre el Este y el Oeste, es decir, entre Rusia y Europa Occidental, pero, en buena parte debido a la catástrofe del nazismo, se ha mostrado reacia a hacerlo. Esto ha dejado un vacío, que los Estados Unidos han llenado de forma negativa: perpetuando la división entre Europa Occidental y Oriental, que comenzó como una forma de colonialismo tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Sin duda, los Estados Unidos han sido fundamentales para fomentar el desarrollo económico de Europa del Este, pero a costa de potenciar los elementos más rusófobos de la región, que históricamente se han situado en la derecha. El papel de Polonia al ofrecer el servicio de los «sitios negros» de tortura de la CIA es un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir.

En cuarto lugar, las posibilidades de paz que la Unión Soviética, bajo el mandato de Gorbachov, ofreció tanto a Europa como a los Estados Unidos en 1989-90 fueron de un género que se presenta muy raramente, ni siquiera una vez por siglo. Gorbachov habló de «nuestra casa común europea». Sin embargo, bajo el liderazgo estadounidense, la respuesta de Occidente fue ampliar la OTAN, una alianza antirrusa tanto en sus orígenes como en la actualidad, e imponer una terapia de choque a la economía rusa. Históricamente, Rusia siempre ha tenido elementos democráticos y estatistas. El papel preponderante de los Estados Unidos fomentó el lado estatista de su política, que no fue en absoluto dominante de un modo inevitable. Nadie puede afirmar realmente cómo se habría desarrollado la Rusia posterior a 1989 si no se la hubiera tratado con condescendencia y hostilidad, pero esas son las condiciones que produjeron a Putin.

En quinto lugar, el «internacionalismo» estadounidense, como demuestra su desproporcionado papel en Europa, tiene implicaciones globales, especialmente para Asia Oriental. A finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, cuando la política exterior estadounidense empezó a pasar del equilibrio de poder implícito en la Doctrina Monroe a su grandioso y vago «internacionalismo», pensadores como Halford Mackinder -posiblemente el geógrafo favorito de Theodore Roosevelt- empezaron a ver el valor de mantener la península europea dividida con respecto a Rusia. Para Mackinder, esa división era preferible a formas de paz y cooperación que harían de Eurasia, el «corazón del mundo», el centro de la geopolítica, reduciendo el poder marítimo estadounidense a un papel secundario. De forma consciente o no, los pensadores estadounidenses se guiaron por esta idea no sólo en 1989, sino también en 1917 y 1945. En otras palabras, han tratado de mantener a Europa y a Rusia divididas. Esto tiene implicaciones para las actuales relaciones de los Estados Unidos no sólo con Rusia sino también con China.

En conclusión: no hay duda de que los Estados Unidos han contribuido a la paz mundial, especialmente merced a su papel en la derrota del fascismo alemán e italiano y del militarismo japonés, y por llenar el vacío que quedó en Europa tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero esta historia ha dejado la política mundial con un problema fundamental en el centro: el desproporcionado papel de los Estados Unidos. Este problema no es meramente contingente, es estructural. Los Estados Unidos, que no tienen problemas de seguridad propios, lanza regularmente guerras en el extranjero, como en Vietnam, Irak o Afganistán, y fomenta militarizaciones por delegación, como en Europa del Este y Ucrania, sin pagar ningún precio y sin aprender nada de sus errores. El resultado es la arrogancia. Esto tiene implicaciones inmediatas para el conflicto de Ucrania, en el sentido de que los dirigentes estadounidenses tienen interés en que la guerra continúe. Como argumentaba Aristóteles, no podemos entender ningún acontecimiento simplemente en su contexto inmediato, sino que necesitamos entender las causas a largo plazo, tanto en el sentido de lo que provocó el acontecimiento como en el sentido de la «causa final» a la que el acontecimiento sirve.

*Eli Zaretsky es profesor de Historia en la New School for Social Research de Nueva York. Entre sus libros se cuentan «Political Freud” (2015) y “Why America Needs a Left» (2012).*

Fuente: Eli Zaretsky | Aristotle’s Four Causes · LRB 18 May 2022

Traducido para Sin Permiso por Lucas Antón


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No creo que tanto, al menos de golpe. Lo que sí sería, es un riesgo muy serio de entrada en guerra con la OTAN. Ésta comenzaría siendo convencional, ambos contendientes no van a entrar en el intercambio nuclear por que saben qué conlleva. Esto sólo sucedería si una de las partes se ve abocada a la perdición.



Es muy probable que llegado el momento ambos bandos usen bombas nucleares tacticas y eso no asegura una guerra nuclear total y global.

PD- Van a dejar los anglosionistas el planeta todo irradiado.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Sefardí?



no, de familia del oblast de kálush, al pie de los cárpatos rutenos. toda su familia fueron clérigos tanto por parte del padre como de la madre, de religión uniata, un rito oriental (griego la llaman a veces) que presta obediencia al papa de roma.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

*Borrell reclama la rendición de cuentas por los crímenes de guerra de Rusia en Ucrania.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, dijo este sábado que la guerra en Ucrania es un ejemplo de que "la rendición de cuentas" por los crímenes que se cometen en los conflictos es "más crucial que nunca".

"La situación que afecta a muchos países en todo el mundo y ahora Ucrania como consecuencia de la agresión militar no provocada e injustificada de Rusia demuestran cómo nuestras aspiraciones de paz y justicia pueden romperse en cualquier momento", señaló Borrell en un comunicado en la víspera del Día Internacional de la Justicia Penal. *"Defender un orden internacional basado en reglas y garantizar la rendición de cuentas es más crucial que nunca"*, aseguró el jefe de la diplomacia europea.


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Estás haciendo una interpretación a posteriori de los hechos asumiendo que alguien tenía un plan y había previsto todo esto.
> Ridículo, infantil y sonrojante.




Ucrania, desde el golpe de Maidán y la posterior escaramuza del Donbass y con Crimea como "punto caliente" para Rusia, es el país donde seguramente MAS INTELIGENCIA tienen desarrollada. Por si fuera poco, el 40% de los ucranianos son rusos, y por si faltar más, los ucranianos no destacan por su honestidad y es de los países más corruptos (comprar un plan militar a lo sumo debe costar un milloncejo o dos para un General, tal vez menos).

Claro que los rusos SABIAN -quizás más que Zelensky- absolutamente todo. ¿Por qué crees que desplazaron sus tropas para la fecha en que los ucranianos iban a iniciar el ataque?

¿Y tu le dices "ridículo" a Bubble e ignoras cosas tan sencillas como estas?


----------



## Alabama Anon (16 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues no. Es algo realmente dificil, más en un pais tan grande.
> 
> Desde tierra solo hay un pequeño cono donde es posible interceptarlos a lo largo del recorrido, vuelan muy bajo no pueden fijarlos con los radares fuera de ese cono. ( para puristas , cono si el suelo fuera plano cual estepa de trigo ). Así que tienes qeu tener AA de misiles , o con cañones automaticos casi en la vertical del misil.
> 
> ...



Odessa esta relativamente cerca de las plataformas yankis, de todas maneras mos aWACa sus no serán tan potentes como van diciendo a la luz de los eventos.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

*La rutina de la guerra en Ucrania: "Estamos vivos, es un buen día"*
11 Partisans Street, en el distrito "Rojo" de* Konstantinovka, una ciudad en primera línea en el este de Ucrania.* Una casa medio destruida, un cráter profundo, la vista habitual de desolación. Esta es la tercera vez que el vecindario ha sido atacado en cuatro días. Los trabajadores están ocupados bombeando el agua que llena el cráter, de unos diez metros de diámetro, provocado por el proyectil que cayó alrededor de las 5:00 am del sábado. Una tubería de agua fue alcanzada.

Decenas de vecinos del barrio observan el espectáculo con ojos cansados. Triste rutina de la guerra. *Una mujer se acerca, se lleva la mano a la boca ante el triste espectáculo y se va sin decir palabra. *Pero Olga Dekanenko casi sonríe. "Estamos vivos, es un buen día", dice la mujer de 67 años, caminando apoyada en su bastón, en las ruinas de su casa. "La casa donde nacieron mis dos hijos", explica con orgullo, recogiendo fotos familiares de entre los escombros. Su perro, todavía en estado de shock, cierra los ojos obstinadamente y apenas respira.

*Olga ni siquiera recuerda lo que pasó en la madrugada*. Su cuartito devastado da al jardín donde cayó el cohete, se encontró a los pies de su cama, entre mantas, almohadas y piedras.

Crónica de la agencia AFP desde Konstatinovka.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Leído en la prensa de Ucrania.
> 
> Totalmente aplicable a muchos Burbujistas.
> 
> ...



Ya me gustaria a mí confiar en mi presidente así. 

Que me diga verdades y que me pida sacrificios. 

Así se hace pais.


----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ha dicho que puede utilizar HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense para los ataques a Crimea*

Anteriormente, EE.UU. dijo que la condición para el suministro de HIMARS a Ucrania era que no se utilizaran para ataques en territorio ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## chapuzator (16 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mejor come doritos aqui se viene leido, principiante



Es que dais mucha pereza payos.


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y luego, bajo la estricta guía de los instructores de la OTAN, Kyiv vuelve a entrenar y reequipa a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania según los modelos occidentales, que han alcanzado una fuerza de 1 millón de personas, cuya columna vertebral serán los malvados veteranos del Frente Oriental.




Está claro a esta altura que, cueste lo que cueste, esta guerra no puede detenerse hasta que Ucrania acepte la NEUTRALIDAD y DESMILITARIZACION. Si algún acuerdo de cese del fuego deja abierta la posibilidad de Ucrania rearmándose con la OTAN, es garantía de nueva guerra -y más terrible- en dos o tres años.

*Es ahora o nunca para Rusia*. No tiene otro camino. Salvo que estuviera tan débil que tuviera que aceptar un "mal acuerdo". Caso contrario, este momento es UNICO:

a) Europa no tiene sustitución suficiente para el gas y petróleo ruso. En 2 o 3 años si la tendrá.
b) Ucrania ha perdido sus mejores combatientes, en 2 o 3 años podría reconstruir su ejército.
c) A EE.UU. lo dejó con el "pie cambiado", si le das 2 o 3 años ya conocerían el juego a fondo y tendrían modo de contrarrestarlo.

Si Rusia no sigue hoy, hasta la "victoria" (léase, desmilitarización y neutralidad de Ucrania), cualquier otra solución los deja a las puertas de OTRA GUERRA y, esta vez, una donde "los otros" saben cómo viene la mano para organizar sus debilidades.


----------



## chapuzator (16 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No te has enterado? No te han dicho lo de "te vas a helar los huevos porque la turbina canadiense ni está ni se la espera". No te han dicho que "si tienes hijos adolescentes e hijas les vayas concienciando para la vida castrense.....Y todavía no sabes lo mejor.....pero lo sabrás...en breve....no lo dudes.



Pero eso pasó en octubre?.... perdón el viernes?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> MUNDO
> 
> GRÁFICO:
> OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL RUSA EN UCRANIA
> *Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron casi por completo la brigada mecanizada 115 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*




115a Brigada de Defensa Territorial 'Zhytomyr' (cuadro) (MU А7043)

"...

Los elementos de maniobra incluyen Brigadas de Defensa Territorial,

que consta de batallones de defensa territorial y unidades de apoyo, así como batallones de fusileros separados e independientes.

Cada óblast de Ucrania está cubierto por su propia Zona de Defensa Territorial al mando de una Brigada de Defensa Territorial y un Batallón de Fusileros separados con mayor movilidad y preparación.

En enero de 2022, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania publicó información sobre sus planes para expandir las fuerzas de defensa territorial.

La composición de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial (Сил ТрО ЗСУ) debe llegar a 25 brigadas para las 25 regiones ("один регіон - одна бригада", inglés: "una región - una brigada", para los 24 oblasts y la capital Kyiv) con hasta a 150 batallones ('один батальйон на район' o 'un batallón por raion'..."

Zona de Defensa Territorial de la Región de Zhytomyr 4 Batallón de Fusileros 115.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial “Zhytomyr” (Cuadred) (MU А7043) 









Ukrainische Bodentruppen - Artigos.wiki







artigos.wiki


----------



## alexforum (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La restauración de lo que quede de Ucrania será cosa del Gazprombank y demás.
> 
> Zelensky cada vez tiene que sentir más la presión. Cada vez debe estar más arrepentido de no haber negociado con Rusia para evitar la guerra. Una cosa es mandar a carne de cañón a morir y otra ver que la derrota se cierne sobre él.



tienes muy considerado al cocainomano. A ese como a toda la élite ucraniana se la suda el país. El ya tiene sus 1.000M en panama más muchos más que nunca sabremos.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Y si te descuidas,hasta te dá porculo........


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> tienes muy considerado al cocainomano. A ese como a toda la élite ucraniana se la suda el país. El ya tiene sus 1.000M en panama más muchos más que nunca sabremos.



Tiene adosado entre guaido y karzai en miami


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Está claro a esta altura que, cueste lo que cueste, esta guerra no puede detenerse hasta que Ucrania acepte la NEUTRALIDAD y DESMILITARIZACION. Si algún acuerdo de cese del fuego deja abierta la posibilidad de Ucrania rearmándose con la OTAN, es garantía de nueva guerra -y más terrible- en dos o tres años.
> 
> *Es ahora o nunca para Rusia*. No tiene otro camino. Salvo que estuviera tan débil que tuviera que aceptar un "mal acuerdo". Caso contrario, este momento es UNICO:
> 
> ...



Si la historia sobre la tierra sigue su curso normal (es decir, como los últimos 1000 años), ni ahora ni dentro de 500 años perderá Rusia una guerra con Ucrania. Tienen todos los años del mundo para darles a los ukros. Y USA con Méjico tampoco. Olvídate de todo lo que lees y piensa un poco.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Jul 2022)

Al final se termina antes diciendo que paises no envian armas....pero luchan solos si. Primero no iban a enviar armas, luego no iban a enviar armas ofernsivas, luego no iban a enviar armas de largo alcance para evitar que se pudiesen llegar a usar en territorio Ruso.....al final una mentira tras otra y ya están enviando armas que pueden llegar a 300 km´s de alcance, casi nada. Luego a echarse las manos a la cabeza de si la cosa escala y Rusia decide devolverla a quienes envian armas.....A jugar con fuego contra un país que tiene armas atómicas, todo sea por el bien de EEUU.

A día de hoy ya no creo que sea bueno para Rusia ir despacio (otra cosa es que se pueda permitir enviar más armas y hombres, que falta saber si realmente pueden) porque cuanto más tiempo pasa, más armas envian otros paises y cada vez más potentes y con más alcance. Porque una cosa es que muchos ciudadanos en Europa estén cansados de tener que pagar por esta guerra en la que no pintamos nada, pero una cosa son los ciudadanos y otra los políticos que están dispuestos a arruinar sus paises para poder salir en la foto con EEUU.

*La llegada a Ucrania de los primeros sistemas de cohetes M270 incomoda a Rusia*
*Procedentes de Reino Unido, Alemania o Noruega, Kyiv ya dispone de estas armas para contrarrestar los ataques rusos*

El M270 puede disparar todos los cohetes no guiados estándar de 227 mm, con un alcance máximo de 32 kilómetros y con submuniciones de doble propósito. También puede disparar cohetes de alcance extendido (hasta 45 kilómetros). Además, la última variante p*uede disparar misiles ATACMS (Sistema de Misiles Tácticos de Ejército) con un alcance de 300 km*.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En Vinnytsia, los socorristas han terminado de retirar los escombros causados por los cohetes rusos. Efectos:
> 
> ▪ 55 edificios residenciales, 40 coches y 2 tranvías fueron dañados o destruidos.
> 
> ...



Y eso que los calibres son una castaña .... Si llegan a ser Tomahawks ....


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Jul 2022)

La destitución de Biden es inminente a finales de año si los demócratas pierden las elecciones de medio término en noviembre y pierden el control del Congreso - Newsweek

"Algunos republicanos han dejado claro que la mayoría de los miembros de su partido se moverán en esa dirección", informa la revista estadounidense.
La destitución (dimisión forzosa) requiere una mayoría de votos de la Cámara y dos tercios de los senadores.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## HDR (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si los tiran, un avion americano, volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclear, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...



Todo llegará en su momento...


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Son más modernos y están diseñaos con más mala leche.



El 'Kalibr' respecto al 'Tomahawk' básicamente es el doble de grande, unos 2500 kg el ruso frente a unos 1400 kg el americano, en vuelo estabilizado una vez desprendido el _booster_ o motor cohete de lanzamiento.

Eso supone mucho mayor alcance con una cabeza de guerra similar, los americanos con cabeza de guerra de 450 kg no superan los 1000 km, pueden alcanzar 1600 km con cabezas de guerra más ligeras. Los rusos superan ampliamente los 2000 km con cabezas de guerra de 500 kg.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La llegada a Ucrania de los primeros sistemas de cohetes M270 incomoda a Rusia*
> *Procedentes de Reino Unido, Alemania o Noruega, Kyiv ya dispone de estas armas para contrarrestar los ataques rusos*
> 
> El M270 puede disparar todos los cohetes no guiados estándar de 227 mm, con un alcance máximo de 32 kilómetros y con submuniciones de doble propósito. También puede disparar cohetes de alcance extendido (hasta 45 kilómetros). Además, la última variante p*uede disparar misiles ATACMS (Sistema de Misiles Tácticos de Ejército) con un alcance de 300 km*.



Pero si los ukros ya tienen los smerch que llegan más que esos (mucho más, 100 kms). O tenían, se los habrán jodido todos .... Bueno, pues ahora les joderán estos. No se donde veis la gravedad del asunto. O las bombas rebotan en esos chismes?


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desconexiones algunas horas al día. Cuotas sobre cuánto puede gastar sin pagar tarifas altísimas.




Recordemos que previamente subsidiaron los Teslas y ahora muchos noruegos tienen que "enchufar" su vehículo para moverse. Unos genios.


----------



## pgas (16 Jul 2022)

los meapilas polacos de entreguerras no eran diferentes de los ukronazis contemporáneos, exacerbaron los conflictos étnicos en todas las tierras que dominaban, un magnífico ejemplo de _Siembra vientos y recoge tempestades_

*I. Tensiones y violencia contra las minorías (1918-1939)*

La nueva Polonia fundada el 11 de noviembre de 1918, con Józef Pilsudski (1867-1935) a la cabeza, afrontaba una delicada situación política. Se comprometió a unificar tres territorios que habían sido separados durante el siglo XIX y a modernizar una economía dominada por la agricultura. Formó una administración y un ejército mientras participaba en seis conflictos en sus fronteras, en particular con la Rusia bolchevique. Devastada por la Primera Guerra Mundial, de la que fue uno de los principales teatros, Polonia tuvo que hacer frente a tensiones internas con sus minorías. En las llamadas regiones de los 'Confines' en el este, donde los polacos eran una minoría (excepto en las ciudades), las fronteras orientales fueron duramente disputadas entre 1919 y 1921 (captura de Wilno [Vilnius], la Polonia-Soviética y la guerra polaco-ucraniana), involucrando enfrentamientos nacionales que resultaron ser mortíferos para las poblaciones civiles. En el sur, un levantamiento de los polacos hizo posible la incorporación de la Alta Silesia (agosto de 1920).

El nuevo estado independiente, cuyas fronteras fueron reconocidas internacionalmente por la LN en 1922-1923, adoptó una constitución democrática de tipo parlamentario, inspirada en el modelo republicano francés (1921). Pero el poder ejecutivo experimentó numerosos problemas ante la escalada de la competencia en el parlamento y el descontento en las calles, simbolizado por el asesinato del primer presidente de la República, Gabriel Narutowicz (1865-1922), apenas dos días después de haber asumido el cargo. En 1926, el mariscal Józef Pilsudski, apoyado por la izquierda y las minorías nacionales, tomó las riendas del poder tras un golpe de estado. Restringió los poderes de los legisladores y lanzó una 'limpieza' ( _sanacją_), que inicialmente favoreció el desarrollo del país. Luego, en medio de problemas económicos y sociales, restringió las libertades políticas y concentró cada vez más el poder en sus propias manos. Poco antes de su muerte, sus sucesores reformaron la constitución (1934) y transformaron el régimen en un estado semidictatorial.

Desde principios de la década de 1920, las autoridades polacas se embarcaron en políticas de 'pulimentación' que exacerbaron las demandas nacionales y almacenaron disputas para el futuro. Aunque gozaban constitucionalmente de los mismos derechos –en 1920, Polonia ratificó el Tratado sobre las Minorías adjunto al Tratado de Versalles–, las poblaciones minoritarias (alemanes, ucranianos, bielorrusos, judíos, etc.) se quejaron de numerosas formas de discriminación. Los compromisos del tratado no fueron cumplidos. Así, los ucranianos del este de Galicia y Volinia (anexados en 1923) se encontraron con políticas de asimilación y colonización forzosas que, bajo el pretexto de la 'pacificación', se convirtieron en sangrientos enfrentamientos con los nacionalistas (asesinatos). Asimismo, el sentimiento antijudío, avivado por los grupos nacionalistas polacos y la Iglesia católica, se traducía frecuentemente en actos homicidas: boicots de firmas y negocios judíos, cuotas y 'guetos de asientos' en universidades, pogromos, etc. Además, habiendo roto con el Tratado sobre las Minorías (adoptado bajo los auspicios de la LN en 1934), el gobierno terminó votando leyes abiertamente antisemitas en 1938 (restricción de la matanza ritual) y ordenó al ejército destruir iglesias ortodoxas en Ucrania. durante el verano de 1938 (Korzec, 1980: 248ff.; Beauvois, 1995: 318). 248 y ss.; Beauvois, 1995: 318). 248 y ss.; Beauvois, 1995: 318).

Al mismo tiempo, la agitación social llegó a las principales ciudades (Varsovia, Lódź, Lwów), incluso cuando la economía se estaba recuperando y se presagiaba la perspectiva de un 'frente popular' de izquierda. Sin embargo, la represión violenta de las huelgas y movimientos campesinos (1937-1937), y la restricción de las libertades políticas, bloquearon este desenlace. Los gobernantes utilizaron las tensiones como motivo para restringir las libertades civiles y arrestar a los líderes de la oposición.

En el extranjero, los gobernantes de Polonia intentaron neutralizar a sus dos grandes vecinos de acuerdo con un "principio de equilibrio" establecido por el mariscal Pilsudski. Firmaron pactos de no agresión con la Rusia de Stalin (1932) y la Alemania nazi (1934), al tiempo que aceptaban garantías de Francia y el Reino Unido. Frente a la presión alemana que exigía la incorporación de Danzig al Reich, la política de apaciguamiento de británicos y franceses (Acuerdo de Munich, 1938) arrinconó a los gobernantes de Polonia. A pesar de una recuperación económica, esto ayudó a alimentar la imprudencia nacionalista (ultimátum a Lituania y anexión de Tesin, 1938) y llevó al país al desastre. Además, estos líderes no pudieron anticipar el acercamiento entre Hitler y Stalin (Pacto germano-soviético, agosto de 1939), lo que facilitó la ofensiva de Hitler y una nueva partición de Polonia (Cienciala, 2007)

_Cronología_

*1918-1919: pogromos en Vilnius, Lwów, Pińsk y otras ciudades*

La conquista de las fronteras orientales de Polonia dio lugar a estallidos nacionalistas y antisemitas que provocaron una ola de sangrientos pogromos que afectaron a 100 localidades. El saqueo estuvo a menudo en el corazón de las masacres. Así, en Lwów, tras la entrada de las tropas polacas del 22 al 24 de noviembre, los soldados atacaron a los judíos mientras estaban "fuera de servicio": 72 muertos, 300 heridos, 3 sinagogas destruidas según una comisión internacional de investigación enviada a el sitio poco después (Cohn, Renaudel, Schaper y Shaw, 1920: 16). De manera similar, en Pińsk, en abril de 1919, las tropas polacas que acababan de recuperar la ciudad masacraron a 35 judíos acusados de 'judeobolchevismo'; en Vilnius, después de tres días de lucha (abril de 1919), los judíos fueron acusados de ayudar al Ejército Rojo: 'Hubo 67 muertos, hombres, mujeres y niños._et al. _, 1920: 28). En Mińsk, el 8 de agosto, con la entrada de las tropas polacas, la judería fue saqueada (37 muertos), al igual que los pueblos de los alrededores (alrededor de 160 muertos). Este frenesí antisemita no se limitó a los Confines. En Kielce, el saqueo de la judería en noviembre de 1918 provocó 4 muertos y cientos de heridos (Maciagowski, 2008: 38) y en Cracovia hubo dos muertos en el mercado en junio de 1919 (Cohn _et al._ , 1920: 16-30 ; Korzec, 1980: 75-85; Tomaszewski, 1984; Engel, 2003) **** .

*1930-1938: La 'pacificación' de los territorios ucranianos*

La incorporación de Ucrania occidental (Galicia y Volinia) a la recién independizada Polonia, acordada por la Conferencia de embajadores ante la LN (15 de marzo de 1923), iba a ir acompañada de medidas de autonomía para rutenos (uniatas) y ucranianos (cristianos ortodoxos). ), que formaban la mayoría en el campo. Sin embargo, las autoridades polacas no cumplieron con los compromisos del Tratado de las Minorías. Multiplicaron las medidas de 'pulimento': predominio del polaco en las escuelas ucranianas, colonización mediante el asentamiento de decenas de miles de polacos en el campo (en particular, soldados desmovilizados tras la guerra contra los bolcheviques), negativa a la autonomía de las comunidades locales, etc. . Esta asimilación forzada provocó inevitablemente la reacción contraria a la pretendida. Los grupos nacionalistas se volvieron más radicales, multiplicó los atentados terroristas que causaron decenas de víctimas (incluyendo, en junio de 1934, al ministro del Interior Bronislaw Pieracki), y exigió un estado independiente, con verdadera resonancia en la población ucraniana. Las autoridades polacas respondieron con vastas campañas de represión policial y el cierre de escuelas y universidades. Del 16 de septiembre al 30 de noviembre de 1930, el ejército 'pacificó' la región de Lwów, 'arrestó a 1.739 personas y procesó a 1.143 de ellas. Las escuelas ucranianas de Rohatyn, Drohobycz y Tarnopol fueron cerradas» (Beauvois, 1995: 318). Esta represión se prolongó durante todo el período hasta 1938, cuando el ejército cerró 190 iglesias ortodoxas. Los nacionalistas, en particular, la OUN (Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranianos) y su brazo armado, la Organización Militar Ucraniana (UVO), explotaron esto, rechazaron cualquier compromiso, intensificaron su actividad terrorista, e incluso recurrieron a los servicios secretos alemanes, siendo formados sus miembros en la escuela del Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero Alemán (NSDAP) en Leipzig. Se desconoce el número de víctimas civiles de estos diez años de conflicto, pero generó odio entre las poblaciones polaca y ucraniana cuyas consecuencias serían trágicas en la década de 1940. (Beauvois, 2005; Paczkowski, 2007) * .

*1935-1937: Violencia en Grodno, Varsovia y Galicia*

En respuesta al llamamiento de grupos antisemitas (ONR, nacionalistas radicales) vinculados al gobierno, a mediados de la década de 1930 se multiplicaron los ataques a comercios judíos, a particulares e incluso atentados con bombas. Una ola de violencia se desarrolló en los confines del este, hasta el punto de que se ha hecho referencia a pogromos (Cala, Wegrzynek y Zalewska, 2000: 258) en Grodno (junio de 1935) y luego en Mińsk, Mazowiecki, Odrzywól, Truskolas, Klobuck, Prztyk, Brześć y muchos otros lugares (1936-1937): 'Los incidentes estallaron muy fácilmente. Bastaba, de hecho, que un judío fuera declarado culpable para que toda la comunidad judía tuviera que responder por sus acciones» (Korzec, 1980: 246). La evaluación de la escala de esta violencia aún es incierta. El trabajo más reciente tiende a minimizar el número de víctimas; de los 100 hechos de violencia documentados,*** .





__





Chronology of Mass Violence in Poland 1918-1948 | Sciences Po Mass Violence and Resistance - Research Network


Long partitioned between the Russian, Austrian and German empires (1795-1918), Poland recovered its independence on 11 November 1918. Its baseline borders were recognized by the League of Nations (LN) in 1923, in the aftermath of several military campaigns.




www.sciencespo.fr


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Girkin tiene pinta de ser el casado ruso. Siempre poniendo a parir al gobierno ...


----------



## Mabuse (16 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Al final se termina antes diciendo que paises no envian armas....pero luchan solos si. Primero no iban a enviar armas, luego no iban a enviar armas ofernsivas, luego no iban a enviar armas de largo alcance para evitar que se pudiesen llegar a usar en territorio Ruso.....al final una mentira tras otra y ya están enviando armas que pueden llegar a 300 km´s de alcance, casi nada. Luego a echarse las manos a la cabeza de si la cosa escala y Rusia decide devolverla a quienes envian armas.....A jugar con fuego contra un país que tiene armas atómicas, todo sea por el bien de EEUU.
> 
> A día de hoy ya no creo que sea bueno para Rusia ir despacio (otra cosa es que se pueda permitir enviar más armas y hombres, que falta saber si realmente pueden) porque cuanto más tiempo pasa, más armas envian otros paises y cada vez más potentes y con más alcance. Porque una cosa es que muchos ciudadanos en Europa estén cansados de tener que pagar por esta guerra en la que no pintamos nada, pero una cosa son los ciudadanos y otra los políticos que están dispuestos a arruinar sus paises para poder salir en la foto con EEUU.
> 
> ...



Es la versión de producción del maidán y los bombardeos al Dombass, que era la beta.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Recordemos que previamente subsidiaron los Teslas y ahora muchos noruegos tienen que "enchufar" su vehículo para moverse. Unos genios.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Jul 2022)

No os perdáis las respuestas a este gorjeo, que tiene miga...


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Bueno que pasó el viernes?, hacerme un resumen, tanta intriga y tanta tontería que sus traiais.



¡Ha llegado el señoritooooo!

¿Te piensas que llevamos una milana bonita en el hombro y nos orinamos en las manos?

Anda y tira pa´l ignore.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es maravilloso comprobar como el imperio y sus caniches se ponen a soñar
> con la ruptura de la Federación Rusa sin, tan siquiera, darse por enterados
> que lo que, posiblemente, ha comenzado es la descolonización de Europa.
> Para cuando el Putin de por finalizada esta historia dudo mucho que la OTAN
> y la UE existan como las entidades que hoy vemos..



Descolonizar Europa no sé, pero desde luego descolonizar América del Norte si es necesario.

En todo el mundo las potencias coloniales han pedido perdón a sus antiguas colonias, aunque sólo sea de boquilla, hasta los ingleses se lo pidieron a la India. En todo el mundo menos en América del Norte, dónde los colonizados que sobrevivieron a la masacre están encerrados en reservas, y ni por lo más remoto los "colonizadores" piensan en devolverles sus territorios.

Por no hablar de los territorios que usurparon a países que fueron colonias, pero ya están descolonizados y son países legítimos, como Méjico.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que se traen entre manos hace décadas que está guionizado



Tu problema es que no ves que hay más de un guión. Putin quiso 'bailar' con Occidente, concretamente con la 'bella Europa'. Pero la 'suegra' anglosajona lo impidió. Y aunque en esta epopeya no hay rapto (como con Helena en Troya), ésta arderá.


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No lo va a pagar Holanda, lo vamos a pagar todos. El tío Sam se hincha los bolsillos y Rusia se está fundiendo. *En breves *ya le derribarán todos los misiles que envía, o casi. Lo peor es que pudo ser de otra manera...




Tú vienes con lo de "en breves" *desde hace dos meses al menos*. ¿No te cansa que la realidad sea diferente a tus "análisis" ?, sin acritud, es una pregunta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Es que dais mucha pereza payos.



entonces le receto descanso eterno..... en la nevera, llévese gorrito, bufanda y manoplas para una buena temporada


----------



## Rabioso (16 Jul 2022)

Uno de los mitos de la OTAN -que se repite en su video- es decir que es una alianza creada a iniciativa de EEUU para defender a sus miembros. Nada más falso: la inmensa mayoría de los países de la OTAN sufrieron golpes de estado o intentonas golpistas apoyadas por EEUU, y/o la llamada "estrategia de la tensión", el uso del terrorismo para doblegar al gobierno para que no sea un obstáculo a los intereses de EEUU.



Eso forma parte de este dossier de descarga gratis:




Para descargarlo, AQUÍ.


----------



## kopke (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Martyanov hablando sobre los cambios de liderazgo en Rusia:
> 
> _* Pero recordemos quién es Yuri Borisov: sí, es uno de los principales impulsores de la modernización
> y el rearme de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que se sometieron a una rápida y drástica actualización que
> ...



A mi me huele que quieren dar un serio empujón a las armas anti-satélite. Rusia se teme que la cosa va a ir a mayores, y cargarse eficazmente la constelación satelital anglosajona es fundamental para alcanzar el triunfo.


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si la historia sobre la tierra sigue su curso normal (es decir, como los últimos 1000 años), ni ahora ni dentro de 500 años perderá Rusia una guerra con Ucrania. Tienen todos los años del mundo para darles a los ukros. Y USA con Méjico tampoco. Olvídate de todo lo que lees y piensa un poco.




Sigue el tema que estoy respondiendo !!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (16 Jul 2022)

inventario









Analistas que advirtieron del error estratégico con Ucrania - Escritor Español Petrusvil


Analistas que advirtieron del error estratégico con Ucrania. Un conflicto que tantos pensadores estratégicos advirtieron pero fueron ignorados




japalpilpa.com


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi me huele que quieren dar un serio empujón a las armas anti-satélite. Rusia se teme que la cosa va a ir a mayores, y cargarse eficazmente la constelación satelital anglosajona es fundamental para alcanzar el triunfo.



combates aereos en el espacio....¿los misiles AA funcionan sin oxigeno?


----------



## otroyomismo (16 Jul 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> Uno de los mitos de la OTAN -que se repite en su video- es decir que es una alianza creada a iniciativa de EEUU para defender a sus miembros. Nada más falso: la inmensa mayoría de los países de la OTAN sufrieron golpes de estado o intentonas golpistas apoyadas por EEUU, y/o la llamada "estrategia de la tensión", el uso del terrorismo para doblegar al gobierno para que no sea un obstáculo a los intereses de EEUU.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125334
> 
> 
> ...



donde se pueden descargar numeros anteriores?

gracias


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si los tiran,* un avion americano, volando dentro del espacio aereo de la OTAN seria guerra nuclea*r, eso no va a pasar, a efectos practicos Rusia esta luchando contra la OTAN pero sin poder contraatacar ...



Ese es el juego en el que no entra Rusia pero sí entra USA y le da ventaja a esta última. Los himars y demás chismes tecnológicos están operados por soldados americanos, y dirigidos por satélites americanos. USA está matando a muchos soldados rusos, con la 'seguridad' de que Rusia no va a escalar. 

Ponte en el otro lado. Rusia manda a todos los AWACS al suelo. ¿Realmente crees que ante eso los americanos decidirían ser los sucesores de los dinosaurios y trilobites en el registro paleontológico en una aniquilación mutua con Rusia?. La verdad, lo dudo. Pero es un juego que USA hace continuamente jodiendo a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Descolonizar Europa no sé, pero desde luego descolonizar América del Norte si es necesario.
> 
> En todo el mundo las potencias coloniales han pedido perdón a sus antiguas colonias, aunque sólo sea de boquilla, hasta los ingleses se lo pidieron a la India. En todo el mundo menos en América del Norte, dónde los colonizados que sobrevivieron a la masacre están encerrados en reservas, y ni por lo más remoto los "colonizadores" piensan en devolverles sus territorios.
> 
> Por no hablar de los territorios que usurparon a países que fueron colonias, pero ya están descolonizados y son países legítimos, como Méjico.



Si los pendejos mexicanos hubieran seguidos asociados a España de alguna forma (la España de entonces era decadente pero no la mierda de ahora) los gringos no habrían tenido cojones de anexionar medio México. Esperaron a la independencia de España para zamparse México.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> combates aereos en el espacio....¿los misiles AA funcionan sin oxigeno?



La mayoría sí, pues utilizan motor cohete.

Uno que no funciona sin oxígeno es el "Meteor" que usan los Eurofighters españoles entre otros. Lleva motor Ramjet.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ha dicho que puede utilizar HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense para los ataques a Crimea*
> 
> Anteriormente, EE.UU. dijo que la condición para el suministro de HIMARS a Ucrania era que no se utilizaran para ataques en territorio ruso.
> 
> ...



Pero aquí nos encontramos con la ambigüedad respecto de la pertenencia de Crimea a uno u otro contendiente. Para nosotros y para los rusos, Crimea es rusa. Para los yankis y siervos europeos, es ucraniana. Así que aunque los ucras usasen los HIMARS para atacarla, no contravendrían el grueso del acuerdo, excepto que este presentase cláusula explícita a este respecto.


----------



## Rabioso (16 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> donde se pueden descargar numeros anteriores?
> 
> gracias



AQUÍ, gracias a tí por el interés.


----------



## chapuzator (16 Jul 2022)

No me ignoreis hijos de puta!!!!


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los pendejos mexicanos hubieran seguidos asociados a España de alguna forma (la España de entonces era decadente pero no la mierda de ahora) los gringos no habrían tenido cojones de anexionar medio México. Esperaron a la independencia de España para zamparse México.



España lleva siendo un cagarro desde el pimer día. Y cada vez que alguien intenta arreglar algo en serio o montais una guerra, cuartelazo o pronunciamiento o soltais a Villarejo, Inda y Ferreras o a Llarena, Marchena y García Castellón ...   Teneis el pais niquelao, hecho una puta cloaca ....


----------



## llabiegu (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si los pendejos mexicanos hubieran seguidos asociados a España de alguna forma (la España de entonces era decadente pero no la mierda de ahora) los gringos no habrían tenido cojones de anexionar medio México. Esperaron a la independencia de España para zamparse México.



Los anglos dividieron toda Hispanoamérica en una mierda de republiquetas para colonizarlas económicamente. Ahi los portus estuvieron mas listos. Un solo país lusoparlante y miembro de los BRICS


----------



## Nico (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pero aquí nos encontramos con la ambigüedad respecto de la pertenencia de Crimea a uno u otro contendiente. Para nosotros y para los rusos, Crimea es rusa. Para los yankis y siervos europeos, es ucraniana. Así que aunque los ucras usasen los HIMARS para atacarla, no contravendrían el grueso del acuerdo, excepto que este presentase cláusula explícita a este respecto.





Como siempre, tenemos *un nivel de la realidad* "_en los medios_", pero *la "realidad real"* muchas veces está en los pasillos y fuera de la vista del público.

Supongo que la tocada de huevos de Letonia con el tema Kaliningrado habrá sido una "prueba" del aguante ruso... "qué pasó en realidad" quizás nunca lo sepamos, pero finalmente la UE consideró razonable no seguir el juego de la "gallina ciega" hasta el borde del precipicio.

Bueno, creo que el ataque a Crimea con HIMARS deben andar por ahí... los rusos habrán conversado seriamente el tema con los norteamericanos y éstos sabrán que "con Crimea no". Ya veremos si siguen para ver quién se mueve antes del choque, o ya forma parte de las condiciones bajo las cuales fueron entregadas dichas armas.

Kaliningrado posiblemente sea una demostración de que Rusia "apretó" con visos de seriedad suficiente como para que la UE diera marcha atrás.

Sin embargo, en otras materias evitó pasar a un territorio más complicado, señalo dos: a) Todas las armas rusas entregadas a Ucrania por los países europeos, más que posiblemente un punto prohibido por los tratados de la entrega (aunque estos fueron firmados por la URSS y no por Rusia); b) La entrega de los helicópteros vendidos por Rusia a Afganistán a los Ucranianos.

Creo que la "línea roja" que se marcan los contendientes es variable y no siempre tenemos todos los elementos para saber la "verdad real" (la de los pasillos y llamadas telefónicas, no la de los medios). En Kaliningrado ha de haber sido severa y algo me dice que debe aplicar el mismo parámetro para Crimea.

Pero ya nos enteraremos en los próximos días.

Lo que si es un hecho también, es que Rusia *no aplica la máxima presión a Ucrania*... romper ciertas reglas del juego pueden dejar a Ucrania en el medioevo (pienso en Rusia *atacando los sistemas ELECTRICOS, DE AGUA CORRIENTE, DE COMUNICACIONES Y DE GAS, cosa que no ha hecho al día de hoy* -en Kiev se bañan con agua caliente, ven televisión, toman helados y hablan por móvil sin problemas-).

Un ataque a Crimea puede convertir la "operación especial" (donde no toco temas esenciales), *en una "declaración de guerra" por parte de Rusia a Ucrania*... y allí las consecuencias para Ucrania pueden ser terribles y dolorosas.

Supongo que Zelinsky y los ucranianos no deben ignorarlo. Aunque por ahí en la desesperación de involucrar a Occidente en una guerra total, son capaces de hacerlo.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado E indignado
> Ha estado escribiendo el capitulo piloto de una serie para Menflik sobre el ultimo Zar de Rusia ...
> La trama transcurre entre el verano de 1916 y el verano de 1918 y va de la traicion del Zar Nicolas II a Mikailo Hrushevski , el padre del nacionalismo ucranio . El tal Mikailo le advirtio al Zar del peligro bolchevique y le pidio ayuda ...
> sospechaba que habria un golpe de Estado contra el Zar .
> ...



Pues como hoy es el día de los aplausos, ahí van los míos.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> combates aereos en el espacio....¿los misiles AA funcionan sin oxigeno?



Pues creo que los AA funcionan sin oxigeno atmosférico, los aviones necesitan el oxigeno atmosférico, usan combustible solido que ya lleva el oxidante incorporado como los cohetes de feria.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Oxidente,es como te ha dejao el culo el hujoPutin.....como un bebeero patos......


----------



## Captain Julius (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La rutina de la guerra en Ucrania: "Estamos vivos, es un buen día"*
> 11 Partisans Street, en el distrito "Rojo" de* Konstantinovka, una ciudad en primera línea en el este de Ucrania.* Una casa medio destruida, un cráter profundo, la vista habitual de desolación. Esta es la tercera vez que el vecindario ha sido atacado en cuatro días. Los trabajadores están ocupados bombeando el agua que llena el cráter, de unos diez metros de diámetro, provocado por el proyectil que cayó alrededor de las 5:00 am del sábado. Una tubería de agua fue alcanzada.
> 
> Decenas de vecinos del barrio observan el espectáculo con ojos cansados. Triste rutina de la guerra. *Una mujer se acerca, se lleva la mano a la boca ante el triste espectáculo y se va sin decir palabra. *Pero Olga Dekanenko casi sonríe. "Estamos vivos, es un buen día", dice la mujer de 67 años, caminando apoyada en su bastón, en las ruinas de su casa. "La casa donde nacieron mis dos hijos", explica con orgullo, recogiendo fotos familiares de entre los escombros. Su perro, todavía en estado de shock, cierra los ojos obstinadamente y apenas respira.
> ...



Joder con el despacho de agencia: 

Su perro, todavía en estado de shock, cierra los ojos obstinadamente y apenas respira.


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ese es el juego en el que no entra Rusia pero sí entra USA y le da ventaja a esta última. Los himars y demás chismes tecnológicos están operados por soldados americanos, y dirigidos por satélites americanos. USA está matando a muchos soldados rusos, con la 'seguridad' de que Rusia no va a escalar.
> 
> Ponte en el otro lado. Rusia manda a todos los AWACS al suelo. ¿Realmente crees que ante eso los americanos decidirían ser los sucesores de los dinosaurios y trilobites en el registro paleontológico en una aniquilación mutua con Rusia?. La verdad, lo dudo. Pero es un juego que USA hace continuamente jodiendo a Rusia.



Eso es así, pero en esa escalada, si tu derribas un AWACS en rumania, ellos pueden joderte una fragata en el mediterraneo. No hay que escalar. La guerra de media intensidad sin pérdidas demasiado graves favorece a russia si persiste el ahogamiento energetico y de materias primas a occidente. Rusia va a ganar si o si. Lo que está haciendo es que al ciudadabo ruso le afecte lo menos posible. 

Ya lo hemos repetido miles de veces. Ukrania es una escenografia para que el ciudadano cateto occidental tenga un relato al que poder agarrarse y para que los mandamases tengan un chivo expiatorio para que no les corten la cabeza.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

El hijoPutin de estratega tiene más bien poco. Pensó que la invasión sería un día de picnic y ahí sigue. 

Pensó que con su armamento no le harían frente y tiene tantas bajas en sus militares como los ucraniano teniendo que recurrir a reclutar de manera forzosa. 

Pensó que iba a alejar a la OTAN y la ha reforzado teniendo ahora 1500 km de frontera con la incorporación de Suecia y Finlandia. 

Este paria es un crack.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ese es el juego en el que no entra Rusia pero sí entra USA y le da ventaja a esta última. Los himars y demás chismes tecnológicos están operados por soldados americanos, y dirigidos por satélites americanos. USA está matando a muchos soldados rusos, con la 'seguridad' de que Rusia no va a escalar.
> 
> Ponte en el otro lado. Rusia manda a todos los AWACS al suelo. ¿Realmente crees que ante eso los americanos decidirían ser los sucesores de los dinosaurios y trilobites en el registro paleontológico en una aniquilación mutua con Rusia?. La verdad, lo dudo. Pero es un juego que USA hace continuamente jodiendo a Rusia.



Los ukropitecos seguramente ni saben apretar el botón de lanzar cohetes ni pilotar los drones. Ahí hay hordas de soldados occidentales temporalmente retirados del servicio activo haciendo de mercenarios. Lo único que puede hacer Rusia es intentar matar a muchos de ellos.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Como siempre, tenemos *un nivel de la realidad* "_en los medios_", pero *la "realidad real"* muchas veces está en los pasillos y fuera de la vista del público.
> 
> Supongo que la tocada de huevos de Letonia con el tema Kaliningrado habrá sido una "prueba" del aguante ruso... "qué pasó en realidad" quizás nunca lo sepamos, pero finalmente la UE consideró razonable no seguir el juego de la "gallina ciega" hasta el borde del precipicio.
> 
> ...




A ver ... no te comas la cabeza. La "linea roja" es que los rusos piensen que la ayuda occidental pone en peligro su victoria. Si llegan a pensar eso, los verás en serio y a Ucrania en el siglo XVII. Verás Kiev como Bagdad en el 91.

Joer ... si se lo tienen que estar pasando de puta madre en el kremlin pensando en el acojono alemán: enchufarán el gas otra vez esos cabrones cuando llegue la dichosa turbina o nos joderemos de frio este invierno?


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Es que no das para mas.....Bot-payasete.


----------



## John Nash (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (16 Jul 2022)

Si al menos esta guerra sirviera para destronar a los EEUU de su trono mundial cimentado en sangre, muerte y miseria seria la guerra mas justa de la historia. Una muestra de lo que hicieron estos angelitos en europa.

*"Gladio": la red paramilitar secreta de la OTAN que sembró el caos en Europa*
El 2 de agosto de 1990, el entonces Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Italia, Giulio Andreotti, admitió ante el Senado italiano la existencia de una red paramilitar secreta a lo largo de Europa occidental. Coordinada por la OTAN y ayudada por la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA), su objetivo era luchar contra la expansión y consolidación de la izquierda, que se encontraban fortalecida después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Su actividad fue especialmente intensa en Italia, dejando un saldo de decenas de muertes, envueltos en la oscuridad y la impunidad. 

EE.UU. fue especialmente *activo*: la cantidad de intervenciones directas e indirectas (guerras militares y psicológicas, golpes de Estado, procesos de desestabilización y control etc.) superó ampliamente a las efectuadas por la URSS, provocando miles de muertes y un reguero de sufrimiento y miseria a nivel planetario. 
Tal y como lomenciona la resolución del Parlamento Europeo, esta *red clandestina *“podría haber interferido en la política interna de varios países europeos además de estar implicada en actos de terrorismo y crimen”. La red “tiene a su disposición arsenales militares independientes y recursos militares que ponen en peligro las estructuras democráticas de los países europeos”, subraya la resolución. 
*El caso belga*
Entre 1982 y 1985, en Bélgica, un grupo de individuos llevaron a cabo *una ola de ataques violentos* en los que murieron 28 personas y 40 sufrieron heridas de diversa consideración. Conocidos como“los locos asesinos de Brabante” o “la banda de Nivelles”, por la región en los alrededores de Bruselas en la que actuaron, sus atentados sembraron el *pánico* en el país. Segúnciertas fuentes, el objetivo de los ataques era “desestabilizar el país para formar un estado de opinión más favorable a políticas de seguridad más duras”.

Las masacres de Barbante se produjeron en los años de plomo belgas, un periodo que se prolongó durante un decenio, entre finales de los setenta y ochenta. Los *atracos*, contra armerías y establecimientos comerciales, comenzaron en 1982. Por aquel entonces, llamaba la atención que *disparaban a matar *para llevarse, al principio, botines irrisorios y que su técnica de tiro y modus operandi recordaban a la de los agentes de élite.
*El caso italiano*

*En el caso de que el PCI hubiera ganado aquellas elecciones, EE.UU. había planeado un plan B que consistía en una invasión del país, tal y como lo reconoció décadas después Francesco Cossiga, presidente de Italia entre 1985 y 1992. *

Sin embargo, la CIA y los sectores más reaccionarios de las élites políticas italianas y estadounidenses mostraron su preocupación ante el giro a la izquierda y plantearon un *nuevo golpe de Estado*. “Dicho golpe fue marcado para el año siguiente, aunque finalmente no fue necesario ejecutarlo debido a la salida de los socialistas del ejecutivo”, subraya Ferreira.

Este no fue, sin embargo, el único golpe que se planeó durante la Guerra Fría en Italia. Apenas seis años después, en 1970, los servicios secretos y militares italianos, junto con los paramilitares de Borghese, volvieron a preparar *otro golpe de Estado*, en esta ocasión bajo el liderazgo de Junio Valerio Borghese.

“_ *Los golpistas* debían ocupar las sedes del Ministerio de Defensa y de Interior, al mismo tiempo que se hacían con el poder en la sede de la RAI y otros medios de comunicación importantes” _, subraya Ferreira. Posteriormente, todos aquellos elementos clasificados como "subversivos" serían detenidos y un gobierno militar sería instalado con el objetivo de "instaurar el orden y la disciplina" en Italia. Sin embargo, y por razones desconocidas, Borghese ordenó que el golpe se detuviese.


Sin embargo, un informe secreto del SID (Servizio Informazioni Difensa), datado a 16 de diciembre de 1969, mencionaba la posibilidad de que los atentados en Milán y Roma hubiesen sido realizados por grupos* pertenecientes a la extrema derecha con el apoyo de la CIA*. “Esta mención se vio confirmada años después con las declaraciones del General Maletti [ex jefe de inteligencia] sobre cómo la CIA brindaba apoyo a terroristas de extrema derecha para detener el avance de la izquierda en Italia”, subraya Ferreira.

En 1972, en una Italia que seguía conmocionada por los acontecimientos de 1969, tres miembros de los carabinieri fueron* asesinados* en un atentado acontecido en Peteano. Al igual que en 1969, el atentado fue atribuido a grupos de extrema izquierda revolucionaria. Sin embargo, tal y como sucedió en Roma y Milán, las dudas surgieron rápidamente:

_En primer lugar, porque según el General Serravalle [responsable de la Quinta Sencción del SID], tres de los siete depósitos de explosivos C4 localizados en Trieste y pertenecientes a la red Gladio habían desaparecido a sólo dos meses del atentado de Peteano. Y en segundo lugar porque, durante su juicio en 1984, Vincenzo Vinciguerra [antiguo miembro del grupo fascista Avanguardia Nazionale] confirmó la existencia de una “superorganización” organizada por la OTAN y con la colaboración de los servicios secretos italianos y fuerzas militares y paramilitares italianas. Pero no sólo eso, sino que Vinciguerra contextualizó las acciones de grupos paramilitares de extrema derecha tales como Ordine Nuovo o Avanguardia Nazionale como acciones llevadas a cabo dentro de la Operación Gladio. Marcos Ferreira, El Orden Mundial_









"Gladio": la red paramilitar secreta de la OTAN que sembró el caos en Europa – Nodo50


El 2 de agosto de 1990, el entonces Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Italia, Giulio Andreotti, admitió ante el Senado italiano la existencia de una red paramilitar secreta a lo largo de…



info.nodo50.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jul 2022)

_Los datos obtenidos por Reuters a través del seguimiento de buques Refinitiv Eikon mostraron que Arabia Saudí importó 647.000 toneladas (48.000 barriles por día) de fuelóleo de Rusia a través de los puertos rusos y estonios en abril-junio de este año. Eso fue un subido con respecto a 320.000 toneladas en el mismo período de hace un año._


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Mas bien soy del bando de tu MAMI....Bot-Payasete ...que no veas como disfruta la joia


----------



## brunstark (16 Jul 2022)

Si algo está claro es que estamos asistiendo en primera fila a un cambio de ciclo.
Donde acabará?

Por un lado USA, por otro Rusia y China. Cada uno con sus vasallos.

Primer asalto KO para el Este.
Las sanciones solo han destrozado a Europa, bueno solo somos los peones, sacrificables.
Euro hundido, líderes comprados por el NO en la picota o cayendo...si Italia sale de verdad a la palestra será el fin de la UE y del euro.
Mas que un peón seremos un alfil y un caballo mas quizás una torre, mala jugada.

La entrega de armamento a los ricos ucranianos para que la plebe caiga en el frente mientras ellos están en la costa del sol salió aún peor diga lo que digan las TVs, analistos varios y los folla juden new order de Burbu.
La idea era desgastar a Rusia en el frente mientras solo mueren ucros. La realidad es que Rusia involucrando una pequeña fuerza dentro de sus capacidades está haciendo un barbacoa en Ucrania.
Aquí es cierto que creían que Ucrania sería mas fácil de conquistar y el primer mes de la guerra fue una cagada táctica rusa.
Fueron de sobrados y pillaron.
Cualquiera que sepa algo del tema sabe que los planes de batalla solo duran hasta que empieza la fiesta, luego todo cambia y hay que adaptarse o perder.
La maquinaría bélica rusa se está engrasando en unas maniobras reales, mientras que los juguetes de última generación (bueno los de la penúltima porque los nuevos no los ven los ucros ni borrachos) están siendo testeados en combate por los rusos. Enseñar las cartas y que te salga mal nunca es buena estrategia.
Otra torre al peo. Pinta mal la partida.

Y ya el circo....todos los emergentes haciendo cola para entrar en el club del Este, y por supuesto comprando todas las materias primas y energía que ponga Rusia en venta.

Esto es (era) un foro de economía donde los integrantes se les supone un mínimo de conocimiento en la materia.
Pues si el euro se ha ido por el sumidero, la inflación real esta muy por encima del 10%, Europa en verano cortando el gas, combustibles por las nubes, electricidad a precio de Moët, los gobiernos tambaleándose y aún no se ve el invierno...
Mientras el Rublo a tope, por supuesto acceso a materias primas, energía, combustibles,....asegurados por Rusia. Con ganancias por ventas ,mayores en lo que va de año que todo el año pasado. Con la mayoría de la población apoyando a Putin, es más, piden mas sangre a voces.

Pregunto:
¿Alguien puede rebatir desde la educación que Rusia y China van ganando de largo la partida?

¿Qué pintan bastos en Europa para ya, sin ni siquiera esperar al invierno?


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

A mi entender, lo que demuestra es que la demolición de Europa es algo previsto. Y paso a paso lo están consiguiendo. A mi ese asunto de que 'los americanos quieren vender sus armas a Europa' no me convence. Para eso lo último que habrían hecho es arruinarla económicamente. Ahora la cuestión es si quieren arrasarla o se conforman con mermarla, pero esto de desarmarla me da muy mal rollo.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

A comer croissants








La curiosa historia sobre el origen del croissant


Uno de los productos de repostería estrella para el desayuno e incluso la merienda es el cruasán o croissant. Aunque pueda parecer que su origen proviene del francés,




www.lavanguardia.com




Corría el año 1683, época en la que el Imperio Otomano avanzaba por Europa conquistando territorios en su lucha contra el Imperio Romano Germánico. Tras haber arrasado Constantinopla, los Balcanes y parte de Hungría, el ejército otomano fijó su objetivo en Viena. La ciudad se encontraba rodeada por una muralla, así que la estrategia de los 20.000 soldados fue socavar el terreno, a fin de que una trinchera o corredor pasara por debajo de las murallas, hasta desembocar en el centro de la ciudad. 

Para no ser descubiertos trabajaban sólo por la noche, pero no se habían percatado de que los panaderos también trabajaban a esas horas. Estos oyeron el ruido que hacían los turcos con las palas y picos, y dieron la voz de alarma. De esta manera toda la ciudad y el ejército pudo repeler el ataque del invasor, que no tuvo más remedio que retirarse. Fue gracias a este aviso por lo que se defendió la ciudad.

Como celebración de esta victoria, los panaderos crearon un bollo con forma de luna creciente, la misma que lucía en la bandera otomana. Por lo que el croissant simbolizó la manera de ‘comerse a un turco’, una dulce venganza llevada a cabo gracias a la inestimable colaboración de los panaderos vieneses.


----------



## Elimina (16 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Quieren imitar a los rusos y sale mal...



Según he visto en la TV, se ha estrellado apagando un incendio en Grecia.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de disparar misiles desde la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
El *operador ucraniano de energía nuclear* acusó a las fuerzas rusas de desplegar lanzadores de misiles en la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia *para disparar contra las regiones de *Nikopol *y *Dnipró*, que registraron ataques el sábado de madrugada.

"Los ocupantes rusos instalaron sistemas de lanzamiento de misiles en el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia", en el sur de Ucrania, dijo en Telegram el presidente de Energoatom, Petro Kotin, tras una entrevista televisiva en el canal ucraniano United News.

*"La situación [en la planta] es extremadamente tensa y la tensión aumenta día a día*. Los ocupantes están trayendo su maquinaria, incluidos los sistemas de misiles con los que han atacado el otro lado" del río Dnipró y "el territorio de Nikopol", 80 km al suroeste de Zaporiyia, indicó.

Unos 500 soldados rusos siguen en el emplazamiento de la planta y la tienen bajo su control, aseguró.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Anuncia Alemania, a bombo y platillo, que en Diciembre dejará de comprar petróleo ruso (directamente a Rusia).
> Analizando, Alemania compra $19,6MM de petróleo, del que $6,38MM, son de Rusia, por tanto es un 30% del petróleo que importa.
> 
> También han anunciado que desde Agosto, dejan de comprar carbón ruso. Alemania compra 70 millones de toneladas de carbón, de las que 18, son rusas (25%). Por tanto, Alemania va a sacrificar el 25% de sus importaciones de bajo precio rusas, por otras (que probablemente sean rusas también: petróleo Usano comprado a Rusia...petróleo Indio comprado a Rusia...). Además, con la crisis que viene, probablemente Alemania vaya a consumir menos de ambos.
> ...



De momento hace calor y todas las calderas de gas estan al ralentí, pero a la primera que refresque en septiembre y 80 millones de usuarios tiren de gas porque tienen frio va a dar la risa. Hoy en Der Spiegel hablaban de poner en marcha todas las centrales nucleares que se puedan e ir a un modelo parecido el frances, pero ya no hay tiempo. Gracias Annalena Baerboeck y toda la chusma verde.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Jul 2022)

es su destino manifiesto (y a la tercera va la vencida)


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Si algo está claro es que estamos asistiendo en primera fila a un cambio de ciclo.
> Donde acabará?
> 
> Por un lado USA, por otro Rusia y China. Cada uno con sus vasallos.
> ...



Cagada? Pues vaya cagada, en ese primer mes conquistaron el 90 % de lo que han conquistado hasta ahora. Si las cagadas son así, qué será cuando acierten?


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Sacado de la prensa rusa.

La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania puede recibir F-16 estadounidenses en noviembre.

En el contexto de cómo comenzó en los Estados Unidos el entrenamiento de los pilotos ucranianos en la operación de los cazas F-16 y F-15, se supo que el entrenamiento de los pilotos tomaría alrededor de tres meses, después de lo cual los aviones de combate estadounidenses también podrían ser transferido a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Dada la cantidad de pilotos militares ucranianos entrenados en los Estados Unidos, un escuadrón completo de aviones de combate F-16 también podría transferirse a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kron II (16 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Según he visto en la TV, se ha estrellado apagando un incendio en Grecia.



Un AH-64 modelo D (fíjate en el radar redondeado que lleva encima de la hélice principal) es un helicóptero de ataque sin ninguna capacidad para actuar como helicóptero para apagar incendios. Pero de los medios de comunicación me creo todo. Hasta que digan que un fusil de asalto es un cazabombardero.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Quedan 67 días para que entre el otoño astronómico.


----------



## rejon (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno ya te dejo........porque la verdad es que aburres hasta las moscas,te la quieres dar de enteraillo y metes la pata hasta el corvejon.....BoT-payaso,,


----------



## Kreonte (16 Jul 2022)

A mi me vendieron que un Euro débil era bueno para las exportaciones  claro que igual no pensaban en el coste del MWh


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> De momento hace calor y todas las calderas de gas estan al ralentí, pero a la primera que refresque en septiembre y 80 millones de usuarios tiren de gas porque tienen frio va a dar la risa. Hoy en Der Spiegel hablaban de poner en marcha todas las centrales nucleares que se puedan e ir a un modelo parecido el frances, pero ya no hay tiempo. Gracias Annalena Baerboeck y toda la chusma verde.



Ojo que los hornos de vidrio han de funcionar y necesitan gas, si no como beberé birras fresquitas


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sacado de la prensa rusa.
> 
> La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania puede recibir F-16 estadounidenses en noviembre.
> 
> En el contexto de cómo comenzó en los Estados Unidos el entrenamiento de los pilotos ucranianos en la operación de los cazas F-16 y F-15, se supo que el entrenamiento de los pilotos tomaría alrededor de tres meses, después de lo cual los aviones de combate estadounidenses también podrían ser transferido a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Dada la cantidad de pilotos militares ucranianos entrenados en los Estados Unidos, un escuadrón completo de aviones de combate F-16 también podría transferirse a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.



Eso ya lo llevamos diciendo en el foro hace tiempo que iba a pasar. Es más, los pilotos ni siquiera serán ucras. Seguro que son 'mercenarios' americanos. 

Más vale que Rusia acelere. El tiempo va en contra de Rusia.


----------



## brunstark (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cagada? Pues vaya cagada, en ese primer mes conquistaron el 90 % de lo que han conquistado hasta ahora. Si las cagadas son así, qué será cuando acierten?



A ver.....la toma del aeropuerto, las columnas inmovilizadas, las perdidas de material y hombres por falta de apoyo de artillería, líneas desplegadas sin apoyos ni abastecimiento....desde el conocimiento propio de la milicia, y reconociendo que la información para juzgar está muy limitada de verdad creo que el inicio de la operación fue fuertemente sobrestimada.
De igual manera la recuperación de la iniciativa, el uso combinado, coordinado y efectivo de todo el poder militar a partir del primer mes reconozco una increíble y acertada estrategia a largo plazo y un eficaz uso de la táctica en el día a día.

Impresionante el trabajo de loas chechenos, el grandioso grupo "O" y por supuesto Wagner, la cabalgata de la Valkyrias suena con fuerza sobre Ucrania y Odín esta contento con los gritos y lamentos del campo de batalla.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Jul 2022)

Un melon a 10 euros. La gasofa a 2 euros el litro. La electricidad a precio de caviar irani.

¿Y decís que es porque hay una guerra en donde?


----------



## El_Suave (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi entender, lo que demuestra es que la demolición de Europa es algo previsto. Y paso a paso lo están consiguiendo. A mi ese asunto de que 'los americanos quieren vender sus armas a Europa' no me convence. Para eso lo último que habrían hecho es arruinarla económicamente, Ahora la cuestión es si quieren arrasarla o se conforman con mermarla, pero esto de desarmarla me da muy mal rollo.



Lo de los americanos generando guerras para vender armas es un mantra de aquellos que no profundizan, que se quedan en la anécdota, es decir la mayoría de los analistas con acceso a los medios.

El negocio de la venta de armas para los americanos es el 'chocolate del loro', un bonus añadido, la guinda del pastel, pero la guinda no el grueso del pastel.

El grueso del pastel es el dominio del dólar, el control de todas las transacciones comerciales globales como capo mafioso del mundo, y al que todo el mundo ha de pedir permiso para montar cualquier negocio, como al capo mafioso en su calle, ya sea para montar un puesto de limpiabotas o un hotel de cinco estrellas, sin el permiso del capo no puedes montar nada.


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> A ver.....la toma del aeropuerto, las columnas inmovilizadas, las perdidas de material y hombres por falta de apoyo de artillería, líneas desplegadas sin apoyos ni abastecimiento....desde el conocimiento propio de la milicia, *y reconociendo que la información para juzgar está muy limitada* de verdad creo que el inicio de la operación fue fuertemente sobrestimada.
> De igual manera la recuperación de la iniciativa, el uso combinado, coordinado y efectivo de todo el poder militar a partir del primer mes reconozco una increíble y acertada estrategia a largo plazo y un eficaz uso de la táctica en el día a día.
> 
> Impresionante el trabajo de loas chechenos, le grandioso "O" y por supuesto Wagner, la cabalgata de la Valkyrias suena con fuerza sobre Ucrania y Odín esta contento con los gritos y lamentos del campo de batalla.



Exacto ... la información. Yo solo he visto que entraron por donde quisieron, llegaron hasta donde quisieron, estuvieron donde quisieron y se fueron cuando quisieron, no los echó nadie. Y de donde no se han querido ir, no los echa nadie. Y, a dia de hoy, donde quieren ir, van. Eso es lo que hemos visto TODOS. Todo lo demás tonterías de twitter y el telediario. Coño .... que lo tienes delante de los ojos. En resumidas cuentas, que hacen lo que les sale de los cojones cuando les sale de los cojones y los ukros no pueden impedirlo.

Qué les ha costao? Ni puta idea. Según rejón 40k muertos ....


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo que los hornos de vidrio han de funcionar y necesitan gas, si no como beberé birras fresquitas



El problema es que dejaran de funcionar tambien las cubas de fermentacion de las fabricas, las embotelladoras.

Si quieres cerveza, te la haces tu mismo, como en Camerún.


----------



## pemebe (16 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Le han dado aun edificio militar , en plena reunión. Y si parte de los escombros vuelan, por eso los ucranianos meten los tanques en las calles y las tropas en los colegios para que los rusos por miedo a dar a civiles no disparen. Pero como ellos si estan tirando a dar a civiles, los rusos han dejado de ser los amables sujetos que se paraban en los semaforos como en los primeros dias.
> 
> Por estas cosas los rusos no puedne perder, solo tienen que ir desatandose dedito a dedito, y al final toda la mano. Con las dos manos , dejan aquello limpio en mucho menos tiempo, peor con más daños colaterales. Que son siempre indeseables, por eso se toman su tiempo, pero han dejado de hacer el primo.



No era exactamente un edificio militar. Es un edificio multifuncion con salas de reuniones que suelen utilizar los militares.

.

Y le dieron exactamente en una de las alas del edificio (no en el principal).









House of Officer's · Kotsyubyns'koho Ave, 37, Vinnytsia, Vinnytsia Oblast, Ucrania, 21000


★★★★☆ · Sala de conciertos




www.google.es





Tenian información exacta de la situación y de la reunión.


----------



## Honkler (16 Jul 2022)

La juventud europea (blanca) no es más que un conjunto de maricones afeminados y bolleras quejumbrosas en un 90%. En una generación la moronegrada se los van a merendar. Espero estar muerto para entonces.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos prohíbe a Xavi Hernández la entrada por haber estado tres veces en un país enemigo (Irán)*
redaccion@20minutos.es (SportYou) - Hace 6 h

Primer contratiempo para el *Barça* en su gira por Estados Unidos. El entrenador *Xavi Hernández* ha visto como su visado era tumbado por parte del servicio de aduanas por haber estado tres veces en Irán, un país enemigo.

Según informan desde el FC Barcelona, *se espera que todo el trámite esté resuelto para el lunes y el técnico pueda viajar para reincorporarse a la gira* norteamericana del equipo 

Desde el club han catalogado como *"razones administrativas y de pasaporte"* el revocamiento del visado de Xavi Hernández. El que fuera jugador del *Al-Sadd* estuvo tres veces en Irán, la última de ellas en 2019 ante el Persépolis.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> De momento hace calor y todas las calderas de gas estan al ralentí, pero a la primera que refresque en septiembre y 80 millones de usuarios tiren de gas porque tienen frio va a dar la risa. Hoy en Der Spiegel hablaban de poner en marcha todas las centrales nucleares que se puedan e ir a un modelo parecido el frances, pero ya no hay tiempo. Gracias Annalena Baerboeck y toda la chusma verde.



La 'chusma verde' siempre ha servido a los intereses anglosajones. Así evitan que, incluso los que se creen aliados, puedan prosperar. Como siempre, esta gentuza asquerosa libra sus guerras usando a otros, no sea que todos se den cuenta de quien les agrede y les correspondan como se merecen. Pero en estos tiempos donde la información vuela más rápido que el trueno, poco recorrido les queda.


----------



## Elimina (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo que los hornos de vidrio han de funcionar y necesitan gas, si no como beberé birras fresquitas



Y los de las cerámicas... que quedan


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quedan 67 días para que entre el otoño astronómico.



Por curiosidad he mirado la previsión del tiempo (largo plazo) para este otoño y se ve que nieve habrá, la corriente del pacifico "La Niña" se ha activado lo que implica nevadas en Europa para invierno aun no están seguros que pasara.









EU long-range weather forecast for winter 2022 - OnTheSnow


This year skiers have reason to be cautiously optimistic! We are now on "La Nina watch" Read our long-range weather forecast




www.onthesnow.co.uk





Long-range weather forecasts are giving European skiers reason to be optimistic!
At the start of autumn, European skiers look west towards the Pacific Ocean in search of the first signs of a La Niña winter. This weather pattern is known for bringing bumper snowfalls to the Alps. And we’re happy to announce that a *“La Niña watch”* has now been officially issued by the NOAA!


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ojo que los hornos de vidrio han de funcionar y necesitan gas, si no como beberé birras fresquitas



¿Recuerdas aquellos aciagos tiempos en que llevábamos los cascos de vidrio vacío y nos los pagaban? o al menos te lo descontaban del nuevo refresco. Pues eso.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por curiosidad he mirado la previsión del tiempo (largo plazo) para este otoño y se ve que nieve habrá, la corriente del pacifico "La Niña" se ha activado lo que implica nevadas en Europa para invierno aun no están seguros que pasara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta utilidad te encantará. Tiene archivo de datos para observar años anteriores: earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




No lo veo. Los ukras se han rearmado fuerte en la costa. Antes los rusos deben tomar Nikolayev y pasar el rio Bug con fuerza.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

¡?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La 'chusma verde' siempre ha servido a los intereses anglosajones. Así evitan que, incluso los que se creen aliados, puedan prosperar. Como siempre, esta gentuza asquerosa libra sus guerras usando a otros, no sea que todos se den cuenta de quien les agrede y les correspondan como se merecen. Pero en estos tiempos donde la información vuela más rápido que el trueno, poco recorrido les queda.



todo el mundo sabe que green peace es el mi6
por eso los franceses se los cepillaron, gostosamente y mientras se reian a modo frances: "hon hon hon"


----------



## Caracalla (16 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No lo veo. Los ukras se han rearmado fuerte en la costa. Antes los rusos deben tomar Nikolayev y pasar el rio Bug con fuerza.



Por eso dice a principios de 2023.

Hasta entonces harán todo lo que has dicho, no se van a estar tocando los huevos 6 meses.

Lo bonito vendrá despues cuando vayan a por Kiev y Lvov.


----------



## vettonio (16 Jul 2022)

Chebureki Vibes

_El ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Reznikov, ha dicho que cree que han muerto decenas de miles de soldados ucranianos, pero que "espera" que la cifra sea inferior a 100.000._


----------



## Snowball (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Joder con los EX...

Vamos a tener que añadirlos al viejo dicho:

"los borrachos, tontos y niños(y los ex) siempre dicen la verdad"


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pero los negros portugueses tienen la cultura portuguesa y se les ve totalmente integrados. No hay gran problema en eso. Problemas son los que tiene Francia.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por eso dice a principios de 2023.
> 
> Hasta entonces harán todo lo que has dicho, no se van a estar tocando los huevos 6 meses.
> 
> Lo bonito vendrá despues cuando vayan a por Kiev y Lvov.



Creo, si no sucede algún evento extraordinario, que Kiev caerá sola al perder Odesa. Habrá un golpe interno pro-ruso.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Jul 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Un Buk si que podria



Desde mi ignorancia...

Los sirios tenian dos ventajas; los pantsir, y que normalmente esos ataques con misiles de crucero fueron a aeropuertos y/o bases militares... Si los ataques hubieran sido contra un polideportivo en un pueblo de segunda, igual no hubieran parado ninguno.


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sacado de la prensa rusa.
> 
> La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania puede recibir F-16 estadounidenses en noviembre.
> 
> En el contexto de cómo comenzó en los Estados Unidos el entrenamiento de los pilotos ucranianos en la operación de los cazas F-16 y F-15, se supo que el entrenamiento de los pilotos tomaría alrededor de tres meses, después de lo cual los aviones de combate estadounidenses también podrían ser transferido a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Dada la cantidad de pilotos militares ucranianos entrenados en los Estados Unidos, un escuadrón completo de aviones de combate F-16 también podría transferirse a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.



Les van a dar los F-16 de los 80 y 90 de los que cada año la USAF da de baja varias decenas. A pilotos con adiestramiento deficiente (en meses no se adiestra a nadie medio bien). Y si les pasan algún F-15 será de los viejos, viejos.


----------



## Peineto (16 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quedan 67 días para que entre el otoño astronómico.



Por Agosto, frío en rostro. Vamos a contar días con el conde Contar. Lo que nos vamos a reir con el fresquito...Acaparad velas y candiles, insensatos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por eso dice a principios de 2023.
> 
> Hasta entonces harán todo lo que has dicho, no se van a estar tocando los huevos 6 meses.
> 
> Lo bonito vendrá despues cuando vayan a por Kiev y Lvov.



ok, entendí como nuevo año académico septiembre.


----------



## pgas (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cagada? Pues vaya cagada, en ese primer mes conquistaron el 90 % de lo que han conquistado hasta ahora. Si las cagadas son así, qué será cuando acierten?




realmente fue un error, en marzo Rusia ocupaba el 30% del territorio, hoy es el 20%








pero lo importante es que el esfuerzo en la linea Kharkov-Dnipro y hacia Odessa habría sido mucho más productivo


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tu problema es que no ves que hay más de un guión. Putin quiso 'bailar' con Occidente, concretamente con la 'bella Europa'. Pero la 'suegra' anglosajona lo impidió. Y aunque en esta epopeya no hay rapto (como con Helena en Troya), ésta arderá.







__





Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Es que la mayoría de problemas raciales siempre vienen de los mismos: moros y anglosajones. Los latinos no tenemos problema en asimilar otras razas con culturas similares a la nuestra. Si Brasil la conquistan los anglosajones quedarían cuatro indios en reservas.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España lleva siendo un cagarro desde el pimer día. Y cada vez que alguien intenta arreglar algo en serio o montais una guerra, cuartelazo o pronunciamiento o soltais a Villarejo, Inda y Ferreras o a Llarena, Marchena y García Castellón ...   Teneis el pais niquelao, hecho una puta cloaca ....



Exactamente, un país con mentalidad de "izquierda", que no se olvide....

Por cierto, estos días desde Bulgaria no he podido entrar al foro..os tienen prohibidos...


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Según he visto en la TV, se ha estrellado apagando un incendio en Grecia.



tirando hellfires al fuego claro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

> Turbocalbo dijo:
> Literalmente, cualquier cosa, es ya posible de inocular en las fervorosas y credulas mentes pandemicas, en estos mas de dos años se ha leido y visto el delirio hecho realidad, mañana el confinamiento mental y fisico será por otra emergencia inventing o no,
> 
> pero coronamoto es especial, es el principio del reset, toda una operación de reprogramacion global,(aunque al ganado ya se le tenia correctamente predispuesto) ,
> diría que marca un antes y un después en TODA la historia humana.



así es .

Estamos asistiendo al nacimiento de una nueva civilización .

Una secta que no tiene a dios como referente sino a los microbios.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Eso es así, pero en esa escalada, si tu derribas un AWACS en rumania, ellos pueden joderte una fragata en el mediterraneo. No hay que escalar. La guerra de media intensidad sin pérdidas demasiado graves favorece a russia si persiste el ahogamiento energetico y de materias primas a occidente. Rusia va a ganar si o si. Lo que está haciendo es que al ciudadabo ruso le afecte lo menos posible.
> 
> Ya lo hemos repetido miles de veces. Ukrania es una escenografia para que el ciudadano cateto occidental tenga un relato al que poder agarrarse y para que los mandamases tengan un chivo expiatorio para que no les corten la cabeza.



El ciudadano ruso vive jodido desde hace mucho tiempo por la mierda de políticas de estado, primero, al Kremlin le suda los cojones el ciudadano ruso (las pruebas están ahí) y por otro lado, hay que tener narices y cojones muy grandes para llamar paleto a quien no compra la mierda que quereis instaurar..joder, es que no hay dignidad posible, que tuvisteis que "defender" vuestras ideas construyendo un puto muro!


----------



## JAGGER (16 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> bloquear = te tango la pasta y solo te la devuelvo cuando haces lo que YO diga. Si eso no es tangar … pues bueno, a lo mejor vivimos en mundos distintos



No vayas contra el derecho internacional. 
Comprendes eso, verdad?


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El problema es que dejaran de funcionar tambien las cubas de fermentacion de las fabricas, las embotelladoras.
> 
> Si quieres cerveza, te la haces tu mismo, como en Camerún.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125486



*Off-topic*

Los mayas escupían sobre el maíz antes de echarlo al agua, la saliva tiene una enzima que actúa como las levaduras, la Ptialina y que producía una fermentación parecida a las cervezas.

Si quieres obtener levaduras nada más fácil, vas con una placa Petri con un sustrato de agar-azúcar (fructosa, matosa, sacarosa) a un campo de vides abres la placa Petri esperas un minuto y ya tienes un cultivo de levaduras (_Saccharomyces cerevisiae_), la naturaleza es inteligente mezcla el vino, la birra y el pan que también necesita del Saccharomyces cerevisiae.

También se puede obtener cerveza de las leguminosas; lentejas, judías, garbanzos, etc. pero ni idea de como sabrán
.
Conste que para obtener cervezas es necesario una segunda fermentación.





__





CERVEZA DE LENTEJAS LOBETHAL BIERHAUS – Beershooter







beershooter.com


----------



## frangelico (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, pero los negros portugueses tienen la cultura portuguesa y se les ve totalmente integrados. No hay gran problema en eso. Problemas son los que tiene Francia.



Los negros portugueses son cristianos. Los del resto de Europa musulmanes.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los negros portugueses son cristianos. Los del resto de Europa musulmanes.



Esa es 'la diferencia'. 

Europa sólo puede ser Europa si preserva su cultura cristiana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Las cifras de perdidas son insostenibles des de la primera semana, si en 5 meses han perdido el 30% del equipo pesado, van a perder el 50% en 10 meses?
> 
> Lo de los T62 explica que no pueden desguarnecer todas sus fronteras



Una pregunta tonta: ¿eres familiar o admirador de Josep Joffre?


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

El ser humano al ser descendiente de los monos es una especie extremadamente irascible y desproporcionado en sus ataques. 

Como ejemplo las llamadas guerras que es un suicidio colectivo desde principio de los tiempos . Al ser humano le enloquece la violencia . Entra en una espiral de descontrol en la que pierde la sensatez y ya no le importan las graves consecuencias de sus acciones. 

La fascinación de los adolescentes por pasarse horas y horas en los videojuegos delata que en la mente está el instinto de matar y huir . 
Nuestra especie sobrevive gracias a las hembras . Los machos se mataban entre sí en los ataques tribales . Las lanzas y las flechas no eran para matar animales sino para matar enemigos. 

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y calmar los ánimos siempre furibundos de los machos ofreciéndole sexo. 
No es casualidad que en las guerras actuales sigan violando a las mujeres cuando asaltan una ciudad. 

La mayoría de los muchos rubios y rubias que viven en Galicia son descendientes de vikingos que violaban a las mujeres de las aldeas que asaltaban .



Los chimpancés machos adultos se consideran el animal más peligroso para tratar con ellos en cautividad . Mucho más que los leones y los tigres que son fácilmente controlables y temerosos de la jerarquía. 



Los chimpancés en los zoos nunca están en contacto directo con las personas por lo peligrosos que son . Si se enfadan no hay quien los pare. 

¿ por qué no se han extinguido y sin embargo sí se han extinguido las más de 10 especies de humanos que han existido y ya no están ? 
porque no saben usar palos y piedras para matar. 

Su capacidad para matar es limitada con otros congéneres puesto que también pueden recibir un mordisco o ser golpeados y eso en la selva puede ser una infección mortal y por lo tanto sus constantes trifulcas más o menos las controlan .









La Guerra de los cuatro años: así fue el peor conflicto conocido entre chimpancés


Si le preguntan a la célebre primatóloga Jane Goodall por los peores años de su vida, muy probablemente se referirá al período comprendido entre 1974 y 1978, que




www.lavanguardia.com













Guerra de los chimpancés de Gombe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Impresionante (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Claro, nadie tenía un plan, ni ha propiciado que todo esto suceda. Y el euromaidan y las primaveras árabes también fueron espontáneos.



Es otra cuenta antigua de los hinteligentes del foro


----------



## bigmaller (16 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El ciudadano ruso vive jodido desde hace mucho tiempo por la mierda de políticas de estado, primero, al Kremlin le suda los cojones el ciudadano ruso (las pruebas están ahí) y por otro lado, hay que tener narices y cojones muy grandes para llamar paleto a quien no compra la mierda que quereis instaurar..joder, es que no hay dignidad posible, que tuvisteis que "defender" vuestras ideas construyendo un puto muro!



Es normal pensar como piensas. Son decenios de lavado de cerebro. Yo he sido asi. Pero cuando ves las mentiras.... . . Ves la doble moral..... Ves la mentira economica... . . La mentira ecologica...( mas que mentira el uso de esta) . 


La urss fue un intento de dar dignidad a los trabajadores y salio mal. Tanto por causas internas totalitaristas como por causas externas capital/expandionistas....


Pero que aquello fuese algo que falló... Aunque consiguio un desarrollo industrial en 50 años sin parangon en la historia, no quiere decir que la idea no fuese la correcta. De hecho, todos los hijosdeputa que ahora nos gobiernan es a lo que nos llevan. Un socialismo PARA POBRES y un capitalismo para ricos. Eso es occidente. Rusia, quizas tambien. No lo creo porque objetivamente falta gente alli, pero podria ser. 

Lo que tengo clarisimo es que occidente es un cancer para el mundo. Y hay una cosa OBJETIVA:

El mundo hasta ahora lo han movido con una moneda sin mas soporte que el armamentistico ( mira la deuda). Y podian seguir siendo los dueños del mundo solo con imprimir billetes. Es un abuso de poder conseguido con coacciónes y para ofrecer supuesta estabilidad a paises.

Te lo dice una persona que ha vivido en usa mucho tiempo, que tengo muchoa amigos alla, que me encanta la cultura del oeste americano, aprecio ja la gente que intenta sacarse la vida como puede.. . .. Pero me permite ver tambieb la comida de coco que les han metido.. . .


----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No lo va a pagar Holanda, lo vamos a pagar todos. El tío Sam se hincha los bolsillos y Rusia se está fundiendo. En breves ya le derribarán todos los misiles que envía, o casi. Lo peor es que pudo ser de otra manera...



El INTENSIVISTA ha vuelto con una de sus cuentas al hilo.


----------



## Teuro (16 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> No sé si esta vez se le ha ido la mano a Zelensky o son órdenes de arriba. Eso de morder la mano que te da de comer...
> Ya veremos en los próximos días.
> Financial Times: "El gobierno ucraniano ha exigido que los bancos estadounidenses y europeos corten los lazos con las empresas que comercializan petróleo ruso
> 
> De lo contrario, Kyiv amenazó con prohibir que dichos bancos financien la futura restauración de Ucrania y presentar demandas contra ellos en la Corte Penal Internacional."



No es nada fuera de lo normal. Según los anales de la historia parece ser que durante la IIGM, tras la caída de Francia, las reuniones de Churchill con De Gaulle eran a gritos llenos de exigencias del segundo sobre el primero, más teniendo en cuenta que De Gaulle era un "invitado" en Londres que carecía de ejército. Cosas de "aliados".


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No es nada fuera de lo normal. Según los anales de la historia parece ser que durante la IIGM, tras la caída de Francia, las reuniones *de Churchill con De Gaulle eran a gritos llenos de exigencias del segundo sobre el primero, m*ás teniendo en cuenta que De Gaulle era un "invitado" en Londres que carecía de ejército. Cosas de "aliados".



Es que yo creo que todo estos HDP que alcanzan semejante poder es por eso, por HDPs. Ninguno tiene un comportamiento normal. Es precisamente su comportamiento sin miramamientos el que les permite escalar en la estructura del poder. A partir de cierto yo creo que no se sube siendo un buen ciudadano.


----------



## Teuro (16 Jul 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> Pues es de lo poco que me podría tranquilizar algo, una gran noticia. Digo esto porque creo totalmente que los yankies están mucho más pirados que los otros, y que serían si acaso los que querrían escalar a nuclear. Y si esto que comenta el canal se acerca a la verdad, además, sería un durísimo golpe a la industria armamentística de EEUU que tendrían miles de toneladas de basura ya solo para vender a países tercermundistas (como la UE dentro de nada si no se desmiembra pronto).
> Tendrían un parón en la industria impresionante... Nah, estoy pensando en alto, ¿podrías por favor poner enlace a ese video de Redacted si no es molestia? Gracias!



¿Se imagina usted las cantidad de cabezas pensantes que debe haber ahora mismo en EEUU/RU/FR/ALE y demás países pensando las formas de neutralizar el armamento ruso?. No se haga pajas, si bien podría haber cierta superioridad balística ahora mismo, tenga en cuenta que se estará trabajando sin problemas presupuestarios para corregir esos errores. Aquí el problema radica que en las guerras pasadas Rusia siempre ganaba porque era la que mas vísceras ponía en la balanza, de tal forma que los oponentes al final no podían seguir pujando, pero ahora eso no ocurre, precisamente dentro de este mundo "multipolar" Rusia es la más débil.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Se imagina usted las cantidad de cabezas pensantes que debe haber ahora mismo en EEUU/RU/FR/ALE y demás países pensando las formas de neutralizar el armamento ruso?. No se haga pajas, si bien podría haber cierta superioridad balística ahora mismo, tenga en cuenta que se estará trabajando sin problemas presupuestarios para corregir esos errores. Aquí el problema radica que en las guerras pasadas Rusia siempre ganaba porque era la que mas vísceras ponía en la balanza, de tal forma que los oponentes al final no podían seguir pujando, pero ahora eso no ocurre, precisamente dentro de este mundo "multipolar" Rusia es la más débil.



Eso es verdad. A cambio Rusia tiene algo de lo que USA adolece: chivatos/espías/informadores -como quieras llamarlos- en cada rincón de Ucrania. Eso es un ventaja bastante notable. Es mejor que la información satelital.


----------



## Teuro (16 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Un ruso ama a Rusia y dan su vida por ella. Estamos a años luz en Occidente



Pues menudo amor profesan, tiene más apetitto que Moloch.


----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero si los ukros ya tienen los smerch que llegan más que esos (mucho más, 100 kms). O tenían, se los habrán jodido todos .... Bueno, pues ahora les joderán estos. No se donde veis la gravedad del asunto. O las bombas rebotan en esos chismes?


----------



## NPI (16 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No os perdáis las respuestas a este gorjeo, que tiene miga...





> *Llegarás lejos....a la altura de Ferreras.*






*La cara es el espejo del alma *


----------



## kelden (16 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Se imagina usted las cantidad de cabezas pensantes que debe haber ahora mismo en EEUU/RU/FR/ALE y *demás países pensando las formas de neutralizar el armamento ruso?*. No se haga pajas, si bien podría haber cierta superioridad balística ahora mismo, tenga en cuenta que se estará trabajando sin problemas presupuestarios para corregir esos errores. Aquí el problema radica que en las guerras pasadas Rusia siempre ganaba porque era la que mas vísceras ponía en la balanza, de tal forma que los oponentes al final no podían seguir pujando, pero ahora eso no ocurre, precisamente dentro de este mundo "multipolar" Rusia es la más débil.




Pues no se p'ake .... es inútil. Aun no ha encontrado nadie la manera de defenderse de una salva de misiles intercontinentales de hace 30 años, como para encontrar la forma de hacerlo con los modernos.

Aquí lo relevante es el tiempo de reacción. Parar no van a parar ni los viejos ni los modernos pero si antes los yankis tenían media hora para responder, ahora tienen 15 minutos. Lo que si es seguro que están investigando es como hacer que sus misiles corran lo mismo o más que los rusos. Pueden hacerlo de tres maneras: o robar los planos, o comprarse a los vecinos de rusia para poner sus misiles más cerca (la prioritaria a día de hoy) o estudiar, trabajar y esforzarse en hacer misiles mejores.


----------



## Teuro (16 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La cruzada contra los cátaros fue una vulgar excusa, el motivo real era hacerse con el Condado de Tolosa y otros feudos del Langedoc, que podían haber terminado en la Corona de Aragón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los acomplejados nacionalistas catalanes dicen que se parecen más a los franceses del sur que a los españoles, y que eso les hace "sangre pura". Los muy lerdos no saben que eso ocurre porque los habitantes del mediodía francés están llenos de genes... hispanos.


----------



## arriondas (16 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Los acomplejados nacionalistas catalanes dicen que se parecen más a los franceses del sur que a los españoles, y que eso les hace "sangre pura". Los muy lerdos no saben que eso ocurre porque los habitantes del mediodía francés están llenos de genes... hispanos.



Genéticamente hablando, el sur de Francia y España son muy pero que muy similares. Desde la antigüedad.


----------



## Teuro (16 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El norte de Francia estuvo lleno de reinos germanicos y hablaban "aleman", aparte del aporte normando, pero los franceses estan muy lejos de ser holandeses.



De hecho el idioma francés pertenece al mismo tronco que el español, portugués y occitano. En todos prevaleció el acusativo como única declinación, razón por la que el plural se hace añadiendo una "s". Eso que consideramos tan natural y fue tomado "de prestado" por el inglés es algo que no ocurre en el resto de idiomas, incluso los que falsamente consideramos más próximos al español como el italiano.


----------



## NPI (17 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Menuda estampa: 
- traficante de armas
- cocainómano
- hinteligente


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No vayas contra el derecho internacional.
> Comprendes eso, verdad?



Derecho internacional? En base a que?


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

pa eso estamos, para traernos sus inmigrantes conflictivos, para ser de patio trasero de reparación de submarinos nucleares, para limpiar sus borracheras en la costa…


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El ser humano al ser descendiente de los monos es una especie extremadamente irascible y desproporcionado en sus ataques.
> 
> Como ejemplo las llamadas guerras que es un suicidio colectivo desde principio de los tiempos . Al ser humano le enloquece la violencia . Entra en una espiral de descontrol en la que pierde la sensatez y ya no le importan las graves consecuencias de sus acciones.
> 
> ...



A diferencia del resto de los primates, tenemos cultura que permanece gracias a la escritura. Eso nos da también para establecer un sistema de valores distinto, no instintivo ni moral, sino basado en la razón y la reflexión.
Por otra parte, a los humanos se les puede enseñar a discernir comportamientos nocivos y beneficiosos. Los impulsos se modulan muy bien en la infancia con la educación y guía adecuada, no con la formación en serie actual, desde luego.
Lo que falta es algo que ya se sabe desde hace muchos siglos, una forma de controlar al poderoso cuando es inadecuado y cede a sus instintos, bien por maldad, bien por estupidez. El segundo caso es el más frecuente por cierto. Mostesquieu dio una buena idea, separar poderes, pero su idea se ancló y no evolucionó, no sólo existen los poderes del estado en las tensiones por el dominio, también están el religioso, el de la opinión y el financiero. Los dos últimos especialmente peligrosos si se dejan sin control, ya que no tienen objetivos más allá de la propia consecución de sus metas particulares y si llegan al control del estado, simplemente no piensan en qué hacer con él, sino en cómo sacarle partido sin importarles las consecuencias con los resultados que podemos apreciar en la actualidad.
Otra cosa que se observa en la naturaleza de todas las especies sociales, es que cuando el líder es inadecuado surgen constantes tensiones en el grupo, y el líder se da cuenta de ello. Puede optar por la retirada, o por mantener el poder, que termina invariablemente ejerciendo de forma tiránica, lo que siempre lleva a la destrucción de la manada a menos que se le defenestre antes de que ocurra.

Vamos, que tenemos las herramientas necesarias para controlar y detectar los errores pero no lo hacemos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Los anglos dividieron toda Hispanoamérica en una mierda de republiquetas para colonizarlas económicamente. Ahi los portus estuvieron mas listos. Un solo país lusoparlante y miembro de los BRICS



La inmensa mayoría de las descolonozaciones españolas fueron un verdadero desastre. La más bochornosa la última. El Sáhara. 
Tienes el ejemplo de los anglos que Isabel II sigue siendo soberana y jefa de estado de 20 países entre ellos Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. 
Varios ilustrados propusieron a Carlos III dar más autonomía a los virreinatos y poner al frente a infantes de España y de las ramas italianas de la casa de Borbón, por desgracia esto fue desestimado y tal vez habría cambiado la historia. Un solo país como Brasil no, pero sí cuatro o cinco y no la jaula de grillos que viene siendo desde las independencias.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pues como hoy es el día de los aplausos, ahí van los míos.



Es un mensaje genial del clapham. Otras veces dan ganas de ignorarle. Nunca deja indiferente.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

Italia y Europa entera, debe ser desnazificada.

Video de por qué europa debe ser desnazificada como Ucrania: Vendedora Charo italiana, se niega a venderle a un ruso, por ser...ruso


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado del optimismo de los ukropitecus . El ucranicidio sera EPIC
La linea " maginot " ukra mide unos 1000 Kms , va desde Jarkov a Kerson . Los rusos son como mammuts que atacan las empalizadas que protegian la aldea del Panuk ( os acordais del Panuk ? ) Cuando un mammut rompia la cerca por ahi entraban ...
Bueno , pues la ofensiva rusa es lo mismo . Estan obligando a los ukros a defender , simultaneamente , 1000 kms de frente
Cada dia que pasa los ukros deben garantizar comida , agua , municion , combustible a los soldados del frente simplemente para evitar una ofensiva . Los rusos no necesitan moverse mucho . Desde Rusia al frente son 100 - 200 Kms como maximo
Desde la frontera polaca al frente son 1000 kms . Ucrania se esta desangrando .
Llevar municion , combustible , comida desde una distancia de 1000 kms es logisticamente 5 veces mas dificil que hacerlo desde una distancia 5 veces menor . La estrategia rusa es aburrida pero efectiva . El coste de la guerra mas tarde o mas temprano sera inasumible
Garantizar el suministro de municion , combustible , comida , agua , atencion medica , salarios , etc a la tropa se volvera cada vez mas dificil
Por eso Rusia no aumenta la intensidad del ataque . Esto es una guerra de desgaste . Al estilo de la I guerra mundial
Cada vez que los rusos toman un pueblo , una aldea , una ciudad se atrincheran .
A los ukros cada dia le cuesta mas esfuerzo mantener la linea . En cada repliegue ukro , los rusos avanzan y se atrincheran
El coste de la guerra sigue siendo el mismo . El frente sigue midiendo 1000 Kms solo que mas adentro .
Rusia esta esperando al general Invierno .


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, que el ministro nazi de exteriores ucraniano, acaba de afirmar que espera que las víctimas sean menos de 100.000 entre los soldados nazis. 

Así que los números deben ser aún mayores y terribles. 
Bueno terrible no es la palabra, cuantos más ucros sean desnazificados, mejor para todos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La 'chusma verde' siempre ha servido a los intereses anglosajones. Así evitan que, incluso los que se creen aliados, puedan prosperar. Como siempre, esta gentuza asquerosa libra sus guerras usando a otros, no sea que todos se den cuenta de quien les agrede y les correspondan como se merecen. Pero en estos tiempos donde la información vuela más rápido que el trueno, poco recorrido les queda.



Lo que ha pasado en Sri Lanka es el ejemplo palmario de que las políticas verdes van contra los seres humanos. Pretendieron dar un "gran salto adelante verde" y hambrearon al pueblo reduciendo la cosecha de forma dramática.... Y esto en un país tropical, en donde escupes y nace un árbol.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por eso dice a principios de 2023.
> 
> Hasta entonces harán todo lo que has dicho, no se van a estar tocando los huevos 6 meses.
> 
> Lo bonito vendrá despues cuando vayan a por Kiev y Lvov.



El año académico empieza en septiembre. Y puede que en Rusia antes. Ojo con esto. Rendición de Ucrania o caída del régimen. Y occidente a tragar, que el otoño estará encima.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de las descolonozaciones españolas fueron un verdadero desastre. La más bochornosa la última. El Sáhara.
> Tienes el ejemplo de los anglos que Isabel II sigue siendo soberana y jefa de estado de 20 países entre ellos Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.
> Varios ilustrados propusieron a Carlos III dar más autonomía a los virreinatos y poner al frente a infantes de España y de las ramas italianas de la casa de Borbón, por desgracia esto fue desestimado y tal vez habría cambiado la historia. Un solo país como Brasil no, pero sí cuatro o cinco y no la jaula de grillos que viene siendo desde las independencias.



De esos polvos arrastramos estos lodos.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Derecho internacional? En base a que?



A no invadir otro país.
No llores si después te bloquean activos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Precisamente Portugal es un ejemplo de inmigración integrada, la práctica totalidad provienen de la lusofonía y además la lusofonía es en su inmensa mayoría cristiana, a diferencia de la francofonía por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Cuando el día que lo mataron en Antena 3 la Gusana Griso tardó bastantes horas en dar la noticia porque sus jefes todavía estaban manipulando la informacion ... ya sospeché que ese asesinato tenía la firma de los mismos que han derrocado a Trump . 

Luego en los informativos minimizaron la muerte como algo irrelevante y ahora le están haciendo una campaña de desprestigio .









Las manchas en los expedientes de la familia de Abe: crímenes de guerra, fiestas y la Yakuza


El padre del ex primer ministro asesinado, Shintaro Abe, intentó abandonar la estela criminal de su suegro



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado del optimismo de los ukropitecus . El ucranicidio sera EPIC
> La linea " maginot " ukra mide unos 1000 Kms , va desde Jarkov a Kerson . Los rusos son como mammuts que atacan las empalizadas que protegian la aldea del Panuk ( os acordais del Panuk ? ) Cuando un mammut rompia la cerca por ahi entraban ...
> Bueno , pues la ofensiva rusa es lo mismo . Estan obligando a los ukros a defender , simultaneamente , 1000 kms de frente
> Cada dia que pasa los ukros deben garantizar comida , agua , municion , combustible a los soldados del frente simplemente para evitar una ofensiva . Los rusos no necesitan moverse mucho . Desde Rusia al frente son 100 - 200 Kms como maximo
> ...



El chlapham, lo del general invierno, aparte de sus connotaciones literarias e históricas, ¿en qué beneficia tanto a los rusos?. Me refiero aparte de escoñar a Alemania con el gas. Los ucras no es que sean de Nuevo Mexico precisamente. ¿Van a quedar las líneas ucras de suministro cortadas por la nieve?.


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A no invadir otro país.
> No llores si después te bloquean activos.



Bloquearon fondos de USA cuando invadió Iraq con pruebas falsas? No verdad?

“Derecho internacional” el que te salga de los cojones.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Yo a los brasileños cuando voy a Portugal les distingo por el acento.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Bloquearon fondos de USA cuando invadió Iraq con pruebas falsas? No verdad?
> 
> “Derecho internacional” el que te salga de los cojones.



y no digamos cuando bomberdeaban/abamos Sarajevo en una guerra que habían empezado los croatas.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Bloquearon fondos de USA cuando invadió Iraq con pruebas falsas? No verdad?
> 
> “Derecho internacional” el que te salga de los cojones.



Bueno, que yo sepa Rusia no bloqueó activos de USA. Posiblemente porque Rusia es un país periférico. Por no decir un país de mierda. Además Hussein era otro genocida, basta preguntarle a los kurdos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los negros portugueses son cristianos. Los del resto de Europa musulmanes.



Bueno en Francia hay africanos cristianos, del Congo por ejemplo. Pero claro, son minoría. 
Estuve en Marsella en mayo y vi la catedral atestada por las comuniones, y había una cuarta parte de africanos o descendientes


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno, que yo sepa Rusia no bloqueó activos de USA. Posiblemente porque Rusia es un país periférico. Por no decir un país de mierda. Además Hussein era otro genocida, basta preguntarle a los kurdos.



A ver tío, que no me guitarrees, anda.

Vienes hablando de “derecho internacional” y terminas hablando de países periféricos y probabilidades.

Que a ti te parezca correcto que le tanguen a Rusia sus reservas y quieras llamarlo “bloquear o congelar“ en vez de robar me parece una opinión respetable, aunque yo no la comparta.

Pero vamos a dejarnos de guitarreos de derechos internacionales e historias que ambos sabemos que no son verdad. Primero porque las “sanciones” se han aplicado por acuerdos entre algunos países porque les ha dado la gana, y Segundo porque es bastante obvio que aquí las sancione solo son para las acciones de algunos, no para las acciones de otros.

Al final todo esto son formas de guerra economía. Si quieres que se debilite Rusia pues me parece muy bien, pero no vamos a andarnos con guitarreos y palabrerías que esto no es Telecinco


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Aquí es cierto que creían que Ucrania sería mas fácil de conquistar y el primer mes de la guerra fue una cagada táctica rusa.
> Fueron de sobrados y pillaron.




Fijate que no concuerdo. La jugada de los primeros días no fue para "conquistar" Ucrania sino *para conseguir un golpe de estado* que sacara a Zelinsky y lo cambiara por algún generalato más dispuesto a "negociar".

Obviamente falló como todos sabemos, pero ni de lejos era "la" invasión.

Los norteamericanos en la 2da Guerra de Irak *hicieron lo mismo* y nadie dijo que "fracasaron" por el intento fallido.



Objetivo: Sadam | elmundo.es



_Bagdad, *20 de marzo de 2003*. Las tropas aliadas lanzan los primeros ataques sobre Irak: unos 40 misiles 'Tomahawk' destrozan objetivos selectivos de la capital iraquí. Son las 05.35 de la mañana (las 03.35 en España). Acaba de empezar la *segunda Guerra del Golfo*._​_Los bombardeos comenzaron apenas 90 minutos después de cumplirse el ultimátum lanzado por EEUU para que Sadam y sus hijos abandonaran el país._​_ El presidente George W. Bush daba la orden de ataque tras una reunión de cuatro horas con oficiales del Pentágono y con el director de la CIA, George Tenet, *que le informó sobre el lugar y la hora en que Sadam Husein tenía previsto reunirse con sus principales lugartenientes.* Tras evaluar las posibilidades de éxito se procedió a iniciar *bombardeos selectivos* sobre el sur de Bagdad *con el objetivo de «decapitar a las autoridades iraquíes»*. _​_Pero tres horas después del primer ataque, el presidente de Irak se dirigía a su pueblo en un discurso televisado: «El pequeño Bush criminal ha cometido un crimen contra la humanidad», dijo Husein, en lo que algunos observadores señalaban que podría ser un discurso grabado antes de que comenzara la ofensiva. _​
Vencido el ultimátum para que Saddam se entregara, llegaron CUARENTA Tomahawk que iban a los palacios de Saddam porque tenían comprado a uno de sus adláteres y supuestamente les iba a decir dónde estaba.

Si descabezaban a Saddam en el primer minuto, la guerra la ganaban sin mover una uña !!

Saddam habilidoso se había ido... de todos modos era guerra perdida... pero el intento lo hicieron.

¿Fue un fracaso o un buen intento de ganar la guerra en dos horas?


----------



## pemebe (17 Jul 2022)

Fuente ucra:

*Zelenskyy pide a la gente que no crea en las noticias falsas: se está provocando mucha ansiedad*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO 

El presidente Volodymyr Zelenskyy ha instado a los ucranianos a no creer en las noticias falsas y en las fuentes anónimas.

Fuente: el discurso nocturno del presidente

Cita: *"¿Cuántas personas se han asustado hoy por las noticias falsas sobre un ataque masivo de misiles rusos contra Ucrania? Después de todo lo que ha ocurrido en las semanas anteriores. Después de Dnipro, Vinnytsia, Chasiv Yar... Cuánta ansiedad provoca cada día la transmisión de historias de terror de propagandistas y funcionarios rusos. Cuántos problemas se crean los ucranianos al confiar en cualquier fuente anónima. A veces esto adquiere formas poco saludables, cuando se difunden historias deliberadamente plantadas desde Rusia a través de las redes sociales y los sitios web. Estas historias sólo tienen un propósito: complementar el terror de misiles y artillería contra nuestro Estado con el terror informativo."*

Detalles: 

Zelenskyy señaló que los ucranianos "también necesitan una especie de soberanía emocional".

*"Para no seguir el juego de la información contra Ucrania, y tener el poder de percibir conscientemente cualquier información, cualquier mensaje, sin importar de quién provenga. Y ver quién los necesita y para qué los necesita, y si Ucrania los necesita en absoluto, si nos facilitan el camino hacia la victoria"*, dijo.

*"A veces las armas de información pueden hacer más que las armas convencionales. Está claro que ningún cohete o artillería que tenga Rusia conseguirá romper nuestra unidad o apartarnos de nuestro camino. Y debe quedar igualmente claro que la unidad ucraniana no puede romperse con mentiras o intimidaciones, falsificaciones o teorías conspirativas"*, añadió el presidente.

Según Zelenskyy, nunca antes había dependido tanto de la capacidad de los ucranianos de ser extremadamente cuidadosos y circunspectos en el campo de la información.

Anteriormente: Anteriormente, el sábado, *Ruslan Martsinkiv, alcalde de Ivano-Frankivsk, *había publicado en Facebook y Telegram que supuestamente estaba a punto de producirse un ataque masivo con misiles en toda Ucrania.

*"¡Hay información sobre un ataque masivo con cohetes en toda Ucrania!"*, escribió. Los mensajes fueron borrados posteriormente.

Svitlana Onyshchuk, jefa de la administración estatal de la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, no respondió a esta afirmación.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Jul 2022)

Putin cumple las amenazas....


ÚLTIMAHORA : UR-CIC, un avión de carga Antonov An-12TB de Meridian Ltd de #Ucrania con el vuelo No. #MEM3032 se estrelló cerca de #Kavala en #Grecia en su camino de Nis a Amman. Vecinos filmaron el momento del choque. ¡Estaba ardiendo cuando golpeó el suelo! El fuego del motor se había extendido al ala.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (17 Jul 2022)

Esto lo resume todo, así, año, tras año, tras década tras década...


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No lo veo. Los ukras se han rearmado fuerte en la costa. Antes los rusos deben tomar Nikolayev y pasar el rio Bug con fuerza.




Desde hace 2000 años tenemos el concepto de "Seneca Cliff", la subida es lenta, la caída es rápida. Si Ucrania (su ejército, su moral, su población, su logística) se quiebra, significa que TODO CAE.

*Carta a Lucilio:*

_“Supondría cierto consuelo para nuestra debilidad, y la de nuestros trabajos, *si todas las cosas perecieran tan lentamente como se crean*. Pero ocurre *que los aumentos se producen de forma indolente, mientras el camino a la ruina es veloz.”* _​


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

Me jode por el avion... Quedan pocos cubs.... 

DEP la tripulación


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Siendo un estratega de pacotilla y más aunque quizás el Yago me supere me parece que actualmente:
> ...



El último vídeo analizando las fortificaciones de Siversk ha estado bien, al César lo que es del César


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿en qué beneficia tanto a los rusos?. Me refiero* aparte de escoñar a Alemania con el gas. *Los ucras no es que sean de Nuevo Mexico precisamente. ¿Van a quedar las líneas ucras de suministro cortadas por la nieve?.





¿Alemania?

¿Europa dices? ... espera que 500 millones de europeos disfruten las restricciones por una guerra* QUE NI SIQUIERA ES DE ELLOS !!*

¿Te hicieron algo los rusos a ti? ¿Te han beneficiado en algo los ucranianos a ti? 

Pues tendrás que comerte las restricciones, inflación, recesión y faltantes *como si fuera "tu" guerra.*

Ya me dirás...


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bueno, que yo sepa Rusia no bloqueó activos de USA. *Posiblemente porque Rusia es un país periférico. Por no decir un país de mierda.* Además Hussein era otro genocida, basta preguntarle a los kurdos.




O sea... acabas de CONFIRMAR que el derecho internacional se aplica al que le salen de los huevos... *que es justamente lo que te dijeron. * 




alexforum dijo:


> Bloquearon fondos de USA cuando invadió Iraq con pruebas falsas? No verdad?
> 
> *“Derecho internacional” el que te salga de los cojones.*


----------



## angelgs (17 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra:
> 
> *Zelenskyy pide a la gente que no crea en las noticias falsas: se está provocando mucha ansiedad*
> 
> ...



Es verdad eso que dice, creerse cosas como lo de Bucha puede generar ansiedad en la población civil.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Jul 2022)

*ojo, ojo parece que el avión llevaba veneno...igual covid 2022*

Ventanas cerradas, aire acondicionado cerrado, las autoridades preguntan a los residentes No saben qué carga peligrosa contenía #Kavala

Grecia Según fuentes locales, el avión de carga que despegó de #Serbia lleno de "materiales peligrosos y municiones" se incendió en pleno vuelo cuando se dirigía al antiguo aeropuerto militar #Amygvaleza cerca del lugar del accidente en #Kavala . ¿Están involucrados




https://twitter.com/hashtag/%CE%9A%CE%B1%CE%B2%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B1?src=hashtag_click&f=live


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El chlapham, lo del general invierno, aparte de sus connotaciones literarias e históricas, ¿en qué beneficia tanto a los rusos?. Me refiero aparte de escoñar a Alemania con el gas. Los ucras no es que sean de Nuevo Mexico precisamente. ¿Van a quedar las líneas ucras de suministro cortadas por la nieve?.



En Invierno el cuerpo necesita una mayor ingesta calorica para mantener estable la temperatura corporal .
Como la temperatura ambiente es menor y la temperatura del cuerpo debe estar en un un rango optimo determinado ( 37 'C ) el cuerpo debe ingerir mas cantidad de calorias para mantener ese rango optimo determinado .
En Invierno los soldados necesitan mejores abrigos , mas comida , mas calefaccion , mas combustible
La logistica es mas dificil y mas cara . La guerra es mas dura . La ventaja estrategica de los rusos en invierno es mayor porque estan mejor equipados , tienen mas disponibilidad de combustible y de comida , mas experiencia .
No mucha gente aguanta estar en una trinchera a - 10 ' C bajo nive y fuego artillero . 
Sera mas dificil para Ucrania mantener la logistica .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> A diferencia del resto de los primates, tenemos cultura que permanece gracias a la escritura. Eso nos da también para establecer un sistema de valores distinto, no instintivo ni moral, sino basado en la razón y la reflexión.
> Por otra parte, a los humanos se les puede enseñar a discernir comportamientos nocivos y beneficiosos. Los impulsos se modulan muy bien en la infancia con la educación y guía adecuada, no con la formación en serie actual, desde luego.
> Lo que falta es algo que ya se sabe desde hace muchos siglos, una forma de controlar al poderoso cuando es inadecuado y cede a sus instintos, bien por maldad, bien por estupidez. El segundo caso es el más frecuente por cierto. Mostesquieu dio una buena idea, separar poderes, pero su idea se ancló y no evolucionó, no sólo existen los poderes del estado en las tensiones por el dominio, también están el religioso, el de la opinión y el financiero. Los dos últimos especialmente peligrosos si se dejan sin control, ya que no tienen objetivos más allá de la propia consecución de sus metas particulares y si llegan al control del estado, simplemente no piensan en qué hacer con él, sino en cómo sacarle partido sin importarles las consecuencias con los resultados que podemos apreciar en la actualidad.
> Otra cosa que se observa en la naturaleza de todas las especies sociales, es que cuando el líder es inadecuado surgen constantes tensiones en el grupo, y el líder se da cuenta de ello. Puede optar por la retirada, o por mantener el poder, que termina invariablemente ejerciendo de forma tiránica, lo que siempre lleva a la destrucción de la manada a menos que se le defenestre antes de que ocurra.
> ...



Y UNA MIERDA ! 

A todos los que se pasan horas y horas en los videojuegos y disfrutan las psicopáticas películas llamadas de acción que no son más que una sucesión de crímenes muy violentos ... si les diesen la oportunidad harían como lo que está pasando en UCRANIA :

MATARSE ENTRE SÍ GENTE QUE NO SE CONOCE DE NADA SÓLO POR EL PLACER DE MATAR .


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jul 2022)

Funcionarios de EE.UU. vuelven a Venezuela en un intento de reconstruir los vínculos | NotiRumbo







notirumbo.com





Oceanía nunca ha estado en guerra con Eurasia.


----------



## Oso Polar (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El último vídeo analizando las fortificaciones de Siversk ha estado bien, al César lo que es del César



Yago ya va reconociendo, entre líneas, la estrategia Rusa de clavar a los ucranianos en sus zonas defensivas y rodearlos lentamente.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los negros portugueses son cristianos. Los del resto de Europa musulmanes.



Los negros nigerianos (y la mayoría de los que no pertenecen a Nigeria) de etnia *igbo*, son cristianos católicos, algo curioso habiendo sido Nigeria colonia británica. He conocido varios de ellos, y son gente sana y cooperativa, enseguida empatizan con la necesidad o el dolor ajeno, son de buen corazón.


----------



## Kreonte (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Alemania?
> 
> ¿Europa dices? ... espera que 500 millones de europeos disfruten las restricciones por una guerra* QUE NI SIQUIERA ES DE ELLOS !!*
> 
> ...



Hacer saltar por los aires el derecho a la integridad territorial de un Estado estableciendo anexiones posteriores es volver al sistema de conquista. Algo q debería estar superado.

Solo por eso merece ir con todo. Ya que Zelenski no se plantee neegociaciones es otro tema a discutir.


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los negros nigerianos (y la mayoría de los que no pertenecen a Nigeria) de etnia *igbo*, son cristianos católicos, algo curioso habiendo sido Nigeria colonia británica. He conocido varios de ellos, y son gente sana y cooperativa, enseguida empatizan con la necesidad o el dolor ajeno, son de buen corazón.



Si, pero del total de negros de Europa la mayoría son musulmanes. Es anómalo porque la mitad casi exacta de los negros de África son cristianos, y aquí vienen mayoritariamente musulmanes


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, pero del total de negros de Europa la mayoría son musulmanes. Es anómalo porque la mitad casi exacta de los negros de África son cristianos, y aquí vienen mayoritariamente musulmanes



Interesante dato, pensaba que eran muchos menos.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> realmente fue un error, en marzo Rusia ocupaba el 30% del territorio, hoy es el 20%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hubieran atacado hacia Dnipro u Odessa, todos los recursos ucranianos se hubieran desplazado al sur, dificultando el formidable avance sobre Kerson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia -que era fundamental para garantizar el suministro de energía a todo el Donbass y las zonas ocupadas. 

Todo esto fue posible precisamente porque fingieron ir a por Kiev, y naturalmente, los ucranianos abandonaron la defensa del sur y concentraron toda su fuerza para proteger la capital. Un finta de libro, aunque los otánicos prefieran pensar que fue un fallo del mando ruso.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El ser humano al ser descendiente de los monos es una especie extremadamente irascible y desproporcionado en sus ataques.
> 
> Como ejemplo las llamadas guerras que es un suicidio colectivo desde principio de los tiempos . Al ser humano le enloquece la violencia . Entra en una espiral de descontrol en la que pierde la sensatez y ya no le importan las graves consecuencias de sus acciones.
> 
> ...



Perdón por salirme del tema del hilo, pero el hombre NO DESCIENDE DEL MONO. Se pretende que así es dada las similitudes, y partiendo de que supuestamente las especies transmutan en otras. Pero nunca se ha encontrado ese eslabón perdido tan necesario para justificar tal afirmación especulativa. Los hechos son que existen primates. También que existieron seres antropomorfos que parecen estar entre unos y otros. Lo que no se ha demostrado, es que nosotros provengamos de estos, es una TEORÍA ¿Y si es al revés? ¿y si esos seres antropomorfos provienen de una degeneración del hombre? incluso de mezclas, quimeras creadas en la antigüedad, sea por mano del hombre (civilizaciones avanzadas perdidas) o por efectos de la radiación solar en épocas donde el campo magnético degenera y se invierten los polos.

Lo único cierto es que restos de seres antropomorfos se han hallado muy pocos, poquísimos. Y no aparece el famoso eslabón perdido, como dije antes.

Un punto a tener en cuenta compañeros, es que esta 'ciencia' que desde hace décadas se enseña en las universidades, es la que han querido los poderes anglosajones, estos que vemos tan vinculados siempre con la mentira, el crimen y la corrupción de todo tipo... como para fiarse de ellos en nada.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Descolonizar Europa no sé, pero desde luego descolonizar América del Norte si es necesario.
> 
> En todo el mundo las potencias coloniales han pedido perdón a sus antiguas colonias, aunque sólo sea de boquilla, hasta los ingleses se lo pidieron a la India. En todo el mundo menos en América del Norte, dónde los colonizados que sobrevivieron a la masacre están encerrados en reservas, y ni por lo más remoto los "colonizadores" piensan en devolverles sus territorios.
> 
> Por no hablar de los territorios que usurparon a países que fueron colonias, pero ya están descolonizados y son países legítimos, como Méjico.



El problema de EEUU a 50 años vista es no convertirse en una región de México.


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Interesante dato, pensaba que eran muchos menos.



Son incluso más, yo calculaba el 50 pero veo por ahí que el 60%.

Bueno, quizá esta lista es antigua porque creo que al sur de Sáhara ya hay algo más de 1000M y los musulmanes crecen más.yo pensaba que empataban pero creo que el empate es suma do a los norteafricanos., en el N quedan solamente los coptos y el resto es morisma.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *ojo, ojo parece que el avión llevaba veneno...igual covid 2022*
> 
> Ventanas cerradas, aire acondicionado cerrado, las autoridades preguntan a los residentes No saben qué carga peligrosa contenía #Kavala
> 
> ...



Parece que era un vuelo serbia - jordania y ha tenido que dar la vuelta por fallo motor y no ha logrado llegar al aeropuerto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perdón por salirme del tema del hilo, pero el hombre NO DESCIENDE DEL MONO. Se pretende que así es dada las similitudes, y partiendo de que supuestamente las especies transmutan en otras. Pero nunca se ha encontrado ese eslabón perdido tan n/ecesario para justificar tal afirmación especulativa. Los hechos son que existen primates. También que existieron seres antropomorfos que parecen estar entre unos y otros. Lo que no se ha demostrado, es que nosotros provengamos de estos, es una TEORÍA ¿Y si es al revés? ¿y si esos seres antropomorfos provienen de una degeneración del hombre? incluso de mezclas, quimeras creadas en la antigüedad, sea por mano del hombre (civilizaciones avanzadas perdidas) o por efectos de la radiación solar en épocas donde el campo magnético degenera y se invierten los polos.
> 
> Lo único cierto es que restos de seres antropomorfos se han hallado muy pocos, poquísimos. Y no aparece el famoso eslabón perdido, como dije antes.
> 
> Un punto a tener en cuenta compañeros, es que esta 'ciencia' que desde hace décadas se enseña en las universidades, es la que han querido los poderes anglosajones, estos que vemos tan vinculados siempre con la mentira, el crimen y la corrupción de todo tipo... como para fiarse de ellos en nada.



Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.

Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...

¿ qué es eso del eslabón perdido ? ¿ acaso no ves más parecido entre un chimpancé y un humano que entre un galgo y un bulldog siendo la misma especie ?

NO DESCENDEMOS DE LOS MONOS PORQUE SOMOS FETOS DE MONO . Descendemos de las musarañas / los reptiles/anfibios/peces/anémonas y bacterias. 

Tú has sido " una bacteria " en los testículos de tu padre y luego has formado el primer organismo pluricelular en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre. Allí has sido pez y el resto de animales que forman parte de tí y que conforman lo que eres y lo que sientes. 






Somos marsupiales. Exogestación y neotenia. La última fase del embarazo es pegados a la teta de la madre. El bolso de las occidentales es el bebé fant


Los humanos somos como marsupiales. Nacemos mucho antes de completar el desarrollo. Por lo tanto, la última fase del " embarazo " en vez de ser en una bolsa como los canguros, durante decenas de miles de años fue en una bolsa hecha de pieles de animales que las mujeres llevaban colgando. Tal es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si hubieran atacado hacia Dnipro u Odessa, todos los recursos ucranianos se hubieran desplazado al sur, dificultando el formidable avance sobre Kerson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia -que era fundamental para garantizar el suministro de energía a todo el Donbass y las zonas ocupadas.
> 
> Todo esto fue posible precisamente porque fingieron ir a por Kiev, y naturalmente, los ucranianos abandonaron la defensa del sur y concentraron toda su fuerza para proteger la capital. Un finta de libro, aunque los otánicos prefieran pensar que fue un fallo del mando ruso.



Lo veo igual, fue una finta. Lo que sucede, es que sirve como buen material de propaganda decir 'que los rusos no pudieron tomar Kiev'. Jamás quisieron hacerlo. De hecho, en absoluto pretenden dominar Ucrania. Si a un caso y dentro de lo posible, sí aceptarán que por voluntad popular se integre, que es lo que debe de ser, pues Ucrania, excepto las partes occidentales, es Rusia.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.
> 
> Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...
> 
> ...



Tanto que despotricas del poder del NOM, y luego te tragas a boca llena su falsa ciencia ¡despierta! y buenas noches.


----------



## Nefersen (17 Jul 2022)

boogie boom dijo:


> ¿podrías por favor poner enlace a ese video de Redacted si no es molestia? Gracias!


----------



## Nefersen (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo veo igual, fue una finta. Lo que sucede, es que sirve como buen material de propaganda decir 'que los rusos no pudieron tomar Kiev'. Jamás quisieron hacerlo. De hecho, en absoluto pretenden dominar Ucrania. Si a un caso y dentro de lo posible, sí aceptarán que por voluntad popular se integre, que es lo que debe de ser, pues Ucrania, excepto las partes occidentales, es Rusia.



Atacar una ciudad de varios millones es algo ridículo. Primero, no se puede conquistar sin provocar una masacre. Segundo, supone tener que hacerte cargo de alimentar a todos esos millones de residentes. Tercero, si hubiera sido el caso, se hubiera movilizado medio millón de hombres y no 150.000.

Ni siquiera Hitler era tan impaciente como para invadir ciudades. Las rodeaba y las rendía tras muchos meses, o bien entraba de manera triunfal una vez destruido el ejército enemigo en el campo de batalla.

Presumir que el mando ruso pretendiera algo así es no tener ni puta idea. No hay más que ver lo que hicieron para rendir una sola ciudad de muchísima menos entidad como fue Mariupol, y eso, con la población a su favor.


----------



## troperker (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues porque un BUK, un S-300 o un Patriot no sirven para cazar éso. Vuelan a ras de suelo y los radares no los detectan hasta que los tienen encima. Tienes que disponer de defensa de baja cota por todo lo largo y ancho del pais para poder defenderte y eso es imposible. Tendrán algunas pocas instalaciones muy bien protegidas y el resto ... el resto a rezar.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm que un patriot no pueda ok

pero los buks si pueden derribar misiles de crucero y los s-300 tambien
hay un video largo en idioma ruso donde se puede ver interceptaciones en sus ejercicios de practicas a baja altura de buk y s-300
hay un video donde se ve un buk alcanza un misil lo golpea y la parte de la cabeza que se rompe del misil enemigo es alcanzado por el segundo misil
la doctrina defensa de rusia es dos misiles por blanco
lo cual me parecio espectacular como puede rapidamente el segundo misil del buk atacar la segunda parte que se separo del primer impacto 
incluso los misiles del buk pueden ser usado para atacar blancos en mar se reduce su alcance eso si n me acuerdo la distancia
pero claro seria deserdiciar el msil pero si tienes un buque a 20km y no tienes misiles antibuque puedes usar el misil del buque para atacar aunque no conseguiria dañar mucho

no encontre el video largo 
pero al menos e video corto
del s-300


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

. Accidente de un Antonov An-12BK ucraniano en Grecia: esto sabemos

En la tarde europea, un Antonov An-12BK del operador de carga ucraniano Meridan se estrelló cerca del aeropuerto internacional de Kavala, en Grecia. El avión había partido del aeropuerto serbio de Nis con destino a Amman, la capital de Jordania, transportando carga que se había declarado como peligrosa.

Los reportes iniciales indican que los equipos de emergencia intentaron acerarse a la aeronave siniestrada pero las explosiones secundarias confirmarían que la aeronave trasladaba explosivos.

Los mismos reportes indican que la tripulación se habría declarado en emergencia por fuego en un motor y solicitado aterrizar de emergencia en Kavala. Imágenes capturadas por testigos permiten ver fuego en el aparato antes de impactar contra el piso.




La ruta y el perfil de vuelo que se observan en FlightRadar24 son consistentes con una emergencia repentina y problemas de control de la velocidad:











El avión, entregado a Aeroflot en febrero de 1971, comenzó a operar para Meridan el 26 de enero de este año.


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> *Hacer saltar por los aires el derecho a la integridad territorial de un Estado* estableciendo anexiones posteriores es volver al sistema de conquista. Algo q debería estar superado.
> 
> Solo por eso merece ir con todo. Ya que Zelenski no se plantee neegociaciones es otro tema a discutir.




Aún aceptando tu argumento te hago notar que EE.UU.* invadió Irak *(en la 2da Guerra del Golfo) y *Afganistán*, sin otra justificación que "sus cojones".

Sumemos a eso la "graciosa" destrucción *de Yugoslavia y Libia* por parte de "Occidente" y ya me dirás si usan la misma vara en todos los casos.

Finalmente, estaría bueno que en tu argumento incluyas *la OCUPACION (parcial) DE SIRIA *por parte de EE.UU. (sin haber sido invitado).

No hablemos *de la injerencia francesa en Africa* protegiendo sus minas de uranio.

Ah! y no te olvides *del ataque árabe en Yemen.*

Ahí te lo compro.

La gran diferencia -por si faltara más-, es que *la OTAN estaba utilizando Ucrania como punta de lanza para destruir a Rusia*, mientras que Irak, *Afganistán, Libia, Yugoslavia, Irak, Siria y hasta Yemen*, no habían hecho nada en contra de sus atacantes "occidentales".

O utilizamos la misma balanza, o ni nos gastemos en dar argumentos si los vamos a retorcer al gusto.


----------



## troperker (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Está claro a esta altura que, cueste lo que cueste, esta guerra no puede detenerse hasta que Ucrania acepte la NEUTRALIDAD y DESMILITARIZACION. Si algún acuerdo de cese del fuego deja abierta la posibilidad de Ucrania rearmándose con la OTAN, es garantía de nueva guerra -y más terrible- en dos o tres años.
> 
> *Es ahora o nunca para Rusia*. No tiene otro camino. Salvo que estuviera tan débil que tuviera que aceptar un "mal acuerdo". Caso contrario, este momento es UNICO:
> 
> ...



Rusos historicamente han aceptadp malos acuerdos aun cuanto estaban en ventaja

En esee aspecto son demasiado confiados o tontos


----------



## Trilobite (17 Jul 2022)

Alguien tiene enlace sobre las declaraciones del ministro ukraniano sobre "espero que sean menos de 100.000"?


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Al final todo esto son formas de guerra economía. Si quieres que se debilite Rusia pues me parece muy bien, pero no vamos a andarnos con guitarreos y palabrerías que esto no es Telecinco



Guitarreo nada. Rusia invadió Ucrania bombardeando escuelas, hospitales, teatros, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, etc. 
De qué putas palabrerías me hablas. Occidente le bloqueó los activos y paulatinamente está desconectando a Rusia, algo que por ejemplo no le gusta nada a China. Rusia quiere invadir a un país europeo, genial pero que pague las consecuencias.
Irak? Es en África eso?


----------



## JAGGER (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea... acabas de CONFIRMAR que el derecho internacional se aplica al que le salen de los huevos... *que es justamente lo que te dijeron. *



Acabo de confirmar que Rusia no hizo absolutamente nada ante la invasión y detención del genocida Sadam Hussein porque es un país de mierda.

Ya ni leer sabes.


----------



## pgas (17 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si hubieran atacado hacia Dnipro u Odessa, *todos los recursos ucranianos se hubieran desplazado al sur*, dificultando el formidable avance sobre Kerson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia -que era fundamental para garantizar el suministro de energía a todo el Donbass y las zonas ocupadas.
> 
> Todo esto fue posible precisamente porque fingieron ir a por Kiev, y naturalmente, los ucranianos abandonaron la defensa del sur y concentraron toda su fuerza para proteger la capital. Un finta de libro, aunque los otánicos prefieran pensar que fue un fallo del mando ruso.




no creo que los ukros hubieran dejado el norte totalmente desguarnecido contra la amenaza bielorrusa, y además los refuerzos se habrían desgastado enormemente contra la aviación rusa.

si recuerda el famoso video de Arestovich, ellos ya esperaban movimientos de pinza alrededor de Kiev y Jarkov, por tanto la "finta" no les pilló de sorpresa y a la postre los cercos no se pueden completar por escasez de tropas.





sin embargo las mismas tropas en la linea Jarkov-Dnipro uniéndose con el movimiento del sur por la margen izda, habrían interrumpido las comunicaciones con todo el este imposibilitando la llegada de suministros y refuerzos, asegurando así un colapso más rápido del sector en el que se lucha hoy ferozmente


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Guitarreo nada. Rusia invadió Ucrania bombardeando escuelas, hospitales, teatros, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, etc.
> De qué putas palabrerías me hablas. Occidente le bloqueó los activos y paulatinamente está desconectando a Rusia, algo que por ejemplo no le gusta nada a China. Rusia quiere invadir a un país europeo, genial pero que pague las consecuencias.
> Irak? Es en África eso?



Putas palabrerías —> Es tu guitarreo sobre derecho internacional.

Occidente ha bloqueado (robado) activos porque le ha dado la gana, no en base a nada.
Sino, por que no se lo bloquearon a Estados Unidos cuando invadió Iraq de manera unilateral basándose en pruebas falsas? Donde está el “derecho internacional” ahi?
Tu mismo te lías con tu palabrería.

Encima sueltas la coletilla de que Iraq está en África con tal de justificar tus argumentos, como si la vida de un iraquí valiese menos que la de un ucraniano.

Ahhh! Y por cierto Iraq está en Asia, antes de venir a hablarnos de “derecho internacional” a ver si empezamos por coger un mapa.


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Jul 2022)

Quizas la guerra `provocada en Ucrania, tenga que ver mas con la agenda globalista, desabastecimiento, y posterior control de todos los centros de produccion alimenticia (tito bill gates compro todas las tierras agricolas que pudo), Soylent green se acerca...


*Un diputado holandés afirma que los recortes de nitrógeno forman parte de la agenda globalista para repudiar a los agricultores y albergar inmigrantes*



VT.- El parlamentario holandés Thierry Baudet argumenta que los planes actuales de reducción de nitrógeno son parte de la Agenda 2030 de la ONU para dar paso a complejos de viviendas colosales para acomodar flujos gigantes de inmigrantes.
En una entrevista con el periodista de Epoch Times Roman Balmakov, Baudet argumentó que la actual política de reducción de la emisión de nitrógeno del gobierno holandés y las consiguientes protestas de los agricultores no son cuestiones aisladas, sino que forman parte de un impulso mundial para la producción centralizada de alimentos en masa y un acaparamiento de tierras al exprimir a los agricultores.

«¿Cómo es posible que en una época en la que todo el mundo habla de la posibilidad de escasez de alimentos, de la inseguridad de las cadenas de suministro, el gobierno holandés lleve a cabo esta política que conducirá a una dependencia aún mayor de las cadenas de suministro internacionales y, por tanto, a la incertidumbre de los holandeses?» Baudet, líder del partido derechista Foro por la Democracia (FvD), se burló durante la entrevista...









Un diputado holandés afirma que los recortes de nitrógeno forman parte de la agenda globalista para repudiar a los agricultores y albergar inmigrantes







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Después de semanas desaparecida de las primeras planas de los panfletos oficialistas otanianos, la guerra en Ucrania vuelve:









Las nuevas armas que las fuerzas de Putin temen y otras claves de la fase actual de la guerra en Ucrania


La utilización por parte de Kiev de sistemas avanzados de artillería occidental tiene el potencial para alterar los equilibrios de la contienda




elpais.com













Rusia aumenta la presión para someter a la población en los territorios ocupados de Ucrania


Las tropas de Moscú en los municipios bajo su control imponen el uso del rublo, de teleoperadoras rusas, la expedición de pasaportes o la introducción de un nuevo sistema de educación




elpais.com


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Rusia aumenta sus ataques en Donetsk y pone a la localidad de Síversk en su punto de mira


A una semana de cumplirse los cinco meses de la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, el Ejército del kremlin aumenta los ataques en la región de Donetsk, donde los principales...




www.elmundo.es






El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia dijo a su vez que las fuerzas rusas habían infligido más de 200 bajas a Ucrania en un día durante un ataque a base militar en* Mykolaiv* (en el sur del país).

Según el portavoz castrense, *Igor Konashénkov*, los "nacionalistas y mercenarios" que se encontraban en la base fueron eliminados con misiles de alta precisión, que también destruyeron 13 equipos militares en el lugar del ataque.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Guitarreo nada. *Rusia invadió Ucrania bombardeando escuelas, hospitales, teatros, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, etc.*
> De qué putas palabrerías me hablas. Occidente le bloqueó los activos y paulatinamente está desconectando a Rusia, algo que por ejemplo no le gusta nada a China. Rusia quiere invadir a un país europeo, genial pero que pague las consecuencias.
> Irak? Es en África eso?



Hombre .... si los otros se esconden en escuelas, hospitales, teatros, viviendas, parques infantiles, maternidades, etc..etc... en vez de echarle dos cojones y salir a darse de hostias cara a cara, es lo que hay.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

MUNDO

GRÁFICO: 
SUMINISTROS DE GAS Y PETRÓLEO A EUROPA
*Italia ha llenado sus instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en un 65%*
Ministro Cingolani: Italia ha llenado las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en un 65%, planeamos llegar al 90% en octubre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

El jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania, Klaus Müller, dijo que las reservas de gas existentes no serían suficientes para sobrevivir el invierno sin suministros de Rusia. Lo afirmó el 16 de julio en una entrevista con Bild am Sontag . 


_*Klaus Müller (51), ex Ministro de Medio Ambiente en Schleswig-Holstein (por los Verdes) y Presidente de Protección al Consumidor, ha sido Presidente de la importante Agencia Federal de Redes desde marzo. Por ello, advierte de posibles cuellos de botella y una triplicación de los precios de la gasolina el próximo año.*_

*BILD am SONNTAG: Sr. Müller, ¿dónde nos encontramos hoy con los preparativos para el invierno?

Klaus Müller:* “Los tanques de almacenamiento de gas están casi llenos en un 65 por ciento. Eso es mejor que en las semanas anteriores, pero aún no es suficiente para pasar el invierno sin gas ruso. El trabajo de mantenimiento de Nord Stream 1 está programado para finalizar el jueves. Ahora mucho depende de si el gas fluye a través de la tubería y cuánto después”.

*¿Cuánto tiempo pasaría si los suministros de Rusia se detuvieran antes de que el gas se volviera tan caro en el mercado mundial que permitiera que las compañías energéticas pasaran los precios a los consumidores?

Müller:* “No hubo un aumento significativo de precios esta semana, a pesar de que Nord Stream 1 se cerró. Esto podría significar que los mercados ya han descontado la pérdida del suministro de gas ruso y que hemos alcanzado un estancamiento en los precios del gas. Todavía no se ha decidido si estos precios más altos, que debemos a la reducción del gas ruso, se tendrán que trasladar a corto plazo”.

*"No entrar en pánico"*
*Los primeros municipios ya han comenzado a instalar salas de calefacción para el invierno. ¿Es eso apropiado?

Müller:* “No debemos entrar en pánico. Las salas de calentamiento para personas necesitadas no juegan ningún papel en los planes de la Agencia Federal de Redes”.


*Sin embargo, la gente teme que la calefacción se apague en invierno. ¿Puedes prometer que no llegará a eso?

Müller:* “Los hogares privados son los que menos de qué preocuparse. Han sido abastecidos con gas durante más tiempo, significativamente más que la industria, por ejemplo. Además, no existe ningún escenario en el que nos quedemos completamente sin gasolina. Incluso si Rusia ya no suministra gas, seguiremos recibiendo algo de Noruega, Holanda y Bélgica o, en el futuro, de las terminales alemanas de gas licuado”.


*Sin embargo, la gente teme que la calefacción se apague en invierno. ¿Puedes prometer que no llegará a eso?

Müller:* “Los hogares privados son los que menos de qué preocuparse. Han sido abastecidos con gas durante más tiempo, significativamente más que la industria, por ejemplo. Además, no existe ningún escenario en el que nos quedemos completamente sin gasolina. Incluso si Rusia ya no suministra gas, seguiremos recibiendo algo de Noruega, Holanda y Bélgica o, en el futuro, de las terminales alemanas de gas licuado”.


*¿Cuáles son los criterios que se utilizan para decidir a quién se debe cortar primero el gas en caso de escasez?

Müller:* “Si hubiera una emergencia de gas, tendremos que considerar cuidadosamente qué empresas seguirán siendo abastecidas y cuáles no. El factor principal aquí es el daño que causaría detener el suministro de gas, económicamente, pero también para las cadenas de suministro en su conjunto.

*Además: puede suceder que solo regiones individuales de Alemania se vean afectadas por una escasez de gas, por ejemplo, porque se encuentran al final de la red de gas o tienen un consumo particularmente alto.*

_(Nota del editor: lo que Müller no dice específicamente: Baviera y Baden-Württemberg están lejos de la inyección de gas y son particularmente fuertes en la industria)_


*¿Debería prohibirse la exportación de gas a otros países europeos?

Müller:* “Tenemos un deber de solidaridad con nuestros vecinos y se nos recomienda no lastimarlos. Así como actualmente nos beneficiamos de los puertos de gas licuado en Bélgica y los Países Bajos, también tenemos el deber de ayudar a nuestros países vecinos en caso de emergencia para abastecer hogares u hospitales”.

*¿Cuántos inviernos críticos nos quedan por delante?

Müller:* “Probablemente tendremos que vivir con la amenaza de quedarnos sin gasolina durante dos inviernos. Para el verano de 2024, el Ministro Federal de Economía espera que seamos independientes del gas ruso. Pero también es cierto que los precios probablemente no serán tan bajos como solían ser”.









Bundesnetzagentur-Chef: „Wir dürfen nicht in Panik verfallen“


Er ist der Wächter über die deutsche Gas-Versorgung! Als solcher warnt er vor möglichen Engpässen, vor einer Verdreifachung der Gas-Preise im nächsten Jahr.




www.bild.de


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Empezemos a calcular si podremos pagar el doble de electricidad y gasolina más cara todavía, burbujistas hay que ponerse en modo economía de guerra ya:


La producción industrial en Francia puede detenerse debido a un aumento en los precios del gas y la electricidad. Así lo informó el 16 de julio Le Monde .



Este temor fue expresado por representantes de la comunidad empresarial, con quienes habló la publicación.

“En 2021, nuestro asesor energético recomendó un contrato a 80 € por MW para 2022, pero luego decidí que era demasiado caro. Ahora los precios spot son 19 veces superiores a la tarifa tradicional de electricidad de una central nuclear de 42 €. Con 800€ por MW, simplemente estaremos perdiendo dinero”, dijo un portavoz de la cementera.


Según Jan Dolbo, especialista en reducción de costes energéticos de la consultora Enoptea, los altos precios del gas y la electricidad se duplicarán en 2023.

“Para reducir su consumo, nuestros clientes están listos para reemplazar máquinas, cambiar unidades de producción, lo que no planeaban hacer hace un año”, dijo Dalbo.......



*Racionamiento de energía, apagones y explosiones de precios: cómo se preparan las empresas para la disrupción*
Los industriales, pero también los actores del sector terciario, se están preparando para los cortes de energía este invierno. Una preocupación que se suma a los precios altísimos.
Por Isabelle Chaperon y Jean-Michel Bezat

Publicado ayer a las 7:20 a. m., actualizado ayer a las 5:12 p. m. 


Este fabricante de cemento francés se culpa enormemente a sí mismo, y no es el único en este caso. _“En 2021, nuestro asesor energético había ofrecido comprar electricidad a 80 euros el megavatio hora para 2022. No lo hice por considerar que ese precio era demasiado alto. Me equivoqué, hoy el precio spot_ [mercado instantáneo] _es 19 veces superior al precio de Acceso Regulado a la electricidad nuclear histórica de 42 euros. Sin embargo, a 800 euros el megavatio hora, estoy perdiendo dinero”,_ lamenta el directivo, que pidió el anonimato.

Este productor, que calienta sus productos a 1.450 grados, consume mucha energía. Pero incluso los fabricantes o transportistas que consumen menos energía están entrando en pánico por los precios altísimos. _“Las facturas de gas y electricidad, que ya han aumentado considerablemente en 2022, se duplicarán en 2023_ , advierte Yann Dolbeau, experto en gestión de costes energéticos de Enoptea (EPSA Energy). _ Algunos no podrán pagar. Se espera rotura. »

“A pesar de la acumulación de dificultades – interrupción de las cadenas de suministro, inflación, guerra en Ucrania… – la mayoría de los industriales con los que me encuentro me dicen que en esta etapa están observando una buena resistencia en su actividad”_ , templa Alexandre Saubot, presidente de France Industrie, al tiempo que reconoce _"una heterogeneidad muy grande de situaciones". “Algunos pueden trasladar bien sus crecientes costos, otros no. » ( el resto es de pago)_









Rationnement d’énergie, coupures de courant et explosion des prix : comment les entreprises se préparent aux perturbations


Les industriels mais aussi les acteurs du tertiaire se préparent à des coupures de courant cet hiver. Une préoccupation qui s’ajoute à la flambée des prix.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Azov: ¿ruptura o continuidad?


Desde el inicio de la intervención de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania han sido numerosos los intentos de reescribir la historia reciente del conflicto que se inicia con el cambio de régimen de Maidán…




slavyangrad.es











Azov: ¿ruptura o continuidad?


17/07/2022


Desde el inicio de la intervención de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania han sido numerosos los intentos de reescribir la historia reciente del conflicto que se inicia con el cambio de régimen de Maidán en 2014. Quizás el más llamativo de esos intentos ha sido la pretensión de normalizar el papel jugado por el movimiento Azov. El principal propósito ha consistido en tratar de convencer a la opinión pública occidental de que la conversión del inicial Batallón Azov en Regimiento supuso un claro intento de desconectar a esta unidad militar de su componente ultranacionalista (o directamente nazi) original.

Una somera revisión de la historia del Regimiento Azov muestra sin embargo que no ha existido hasta ahora solución de continuidad en la evolución de esta fuerza (para)militar cuya actuación se inspira en un nacionalismo de claro corte ultraderechista. Se trata así de un nacionalismo que cree en el derecho de la nación a imponer su orden por la fuerza en el territorio y que se inspira en una ideología de odio y venganza contra todos sus oponentes, tanto internos como externos.

Ésta es la historia de esa continuidad político-militar que significa Azov.


*PARTE 1. Los orígenes de Azov: los Hombres de Negro

Introducción*

Según ha solido mencionar Azov en sus referencias conmemorativas, tanto en sus propias páginas web como en aquellas afines que recogen su evolución, por ejemplo Nackor, Maksim Zhorin (_Mose_) y otros dos militantes (_Buba _ y _Cartman_) formaron a partir de mayo de 2014 la base de lo que constituiría posteriormente la columna vertebral del movimiento Azov: la División Borodach (_barbudo_ en ruso, esto es, la _División de los barbudos_).

Sin embargo, como señala Zhorin, quizás el principal referente mediático de Azov en la actualidad, la llegada al frente empezó para el grupo de paramilitares del que formaba parte, los Hombres de Negro (o el Cuerpo Negro), antes de la fecha oficial del inicio de la guerra. Así, como parte del Cuerpo Negro, a partir de marzo de 2014 empezaron realizar esos “_viajes de negocios_” a las regiones problemáticas del este y del sur de Ucrania a los que hace referencia _Mose _en su reconstrucción del pasado. Como relata Maksim Zhorin, estas actuaciones, así como la participación en las primeras batallas (entre ellas, muy probablemente, la que sacudió a la ciudad de Odessa en 2014), son previas a la creación oficial de Azov. Sólo tras la formación por el Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, el grupo de _Mose_, _Buba _ y _Cartman_, con todos los demás Hombres de Negro, pasan a lo que Zhorin define como “_forma oficial de guerra_”. O, dicho de otra forma, a poner las bases del movimiento Azov que se conoce en la actualidad.

Aunque no se confunden de forma estricta con él, los Hombres de Negro y la División Borodach constituyen el núcleo fundacional real de lo que hoy se conoce como Azov. Como señala _Buba_, uno de los principales protagonistas de los momentos iniciales del proceso, “_Azov se construyó relativamente junto con nosotros, ante nuestros ojos_”. Pero, a pesar de la historia yuxtapuesta que les caracteriza, existe una diferencia cronológica entre la creación de las distintas organizaciones. En este sentido, los primeros grupos en formarse, o en ser formados, son los Hombres de Negro (Черные человечки en ruso, el Cuerpo Negro, o los Black Men, en inglés).

*Origen y primeras actuaciones de los Hombres de Negro*

La participación de los Hombres de Negro en el conflicto político-militar ucraniano puede seguirse en el periodo anterior a la creación de Azov el 5 de mayo de 2014 y de la División Borodach de Azov el 14 de mayo de dicho año.

En su estudio sobre los orígenes de Azov, Andreas Umland cita a Stepan Bayda, uno de los fundadores de Azov, para señalar que la historia del movimiento empieza en la primavera de 2014 en Kiev cuando varios delegados en Maidán y sus asociados de los Patriotas de Ucrania, muchos de ellos liberados tras la amnistía de marzo de ese año, empiezan a reunirse y organizarse en el antiguo hotel Kozatsky de Kiev. Se trataba de un grupo de alrededor de treinta personas que también volverían a ocupar en Járkov la antigua sede de los nacionalistas radicales en la calle Rymarskaya.

_El control de la ciudad de Járkov_

En el periodo considerado, el del golpe de estado de Maidán, Járkov es una de las ciudades clave en la que intervienen este grupo de paramilitares. Ahí se conforma el verdadero núcleo central del futuro Azov, constituido en torno al principal líder político, Andriy Biletsky. El nuevo gobierno había excarcelado a los presos nacionalistas el 25 de febrero, entre ellos a Andriy Biletsky, tras decretar una amnistía política. Éste pronto asumiría, junto a colaboradores como Mykola Kravchenko (_Kruk_), Igor Mikhailenko (_Cherkas_) o Vadim Troyan, la coordinación del grupo. Pronto se incorporarían nuevos reclutas, con Maksim Zhorin a la cabeza.

Según el relato de Mykola Kravchenko,_Kruk,_ -uno de los principales impulsores del movimiento Azov, fallecido en marzo de 2022 durante el avance ruso en la zona de Kiev -, muchos de estos militantes formaban parte de los grupos que habían ocupado, a partir del 27 de febrero, la Casa de los Sindicatos en Kiev. Pero la revolución conservadora quería extenderse hacia las zonas de resistencia del mundo ruso en Ucrania. Así, el grupo organizó dos autobuses para desplazar a unos doscientos militantes desde Maidán, en Kiev, a la principal ciudad que el nacionalismo ucraniano consideraba _en peligro_: Járkov.

Estos militantes no estaban todavía claramente organizados, no tenían por entonces el uniforme negro que les iba a caracterizar y el propio Cuerpo Negro aún estaba por formarse. En realidad, apenas se conocían entre ellos de unos días revolucionarios en Maidán. Pero sí se organizaban en torno a grupos nacionalistas, grupos ultras de clubes de fútbol (como el Dynamo de Kiev o el Metallist de Járkov) y, de manera especial, el grupo ultraderechista de los Patriotas de Ucrania (o de la Asamblea Social Nacionalista asociada). A través de ellos, estos grupos estaban vinculados al naciente Praviy Sektor (Sector Derecho), planteado como una especie de coordinadora susceptible de recoger y dar sentido al conjunto de los grupúsculos ultras con presencia en las calles de las ciudades ucranianas.

Según _Kruk_, se trató de uno de los primeros intentos reales de organizar un verdadero batallón de voluntarios. El principal objetivo de los militantes era hacer frente en Járkov a los grupos Antimaidán. A ese propósito respondió tanto el ataque en la noche del 28 de febrero contra el club Oplot, centro principal de los grupos Antimaidán como la posterior defensa, el 1 de marzo siguiente, del edificio de la Administración regional del Estado en Járkov. Según Biletsky, fue él quien propuso tomar el control de Oplot y retener el control sobre el edificio estatal, pero también “_comenzar a limpiar las calles del azote ruso-comunista_”.

A pesar de la falta de estructuras consolidadas, ya por entonces el vínculo del grupo con las nuevas estructuras estatales surgidas del golpe de Maidán eran evidentes, como muestra tanto su papel en la defensa del control por los golpistas de las estructuras de la Administración regional en Járkov como la protección recibida por parte de los nuevos gobernantes en Ucrania. De hecho, tras los primeros enfrentamientos con Oplot en Járkov, ante la reacción contra el grupo, éste vuelve a subir a los autobuses para replegarse de forma organizada hacia la ciudad de Poltava donde son acogidos por la Administración regional y luego transferidos a una colonia infantil en los suburbios. Ahí y entonces es donde sitúa _Kruk_ el verdadero nacimiento de los Hombres de Negro y de su Cuerpo Negro.

Y es también en Poltava donde se decide, a pesar de no disponer todavía más que de estructuras organizativas precarias, la vuelta del grupo a Járkov para prepararse para la guerra final. El objetivo es retomar la antigua sede nacionalista de Rymarskaya, abandonada entre 2011 y 2014, una acción que los militantes de la nueva revolución conservadora realizan entre el 6 y 7 de marzo. Coordinados por Biletsky, en esas fechas el grupo toma la sede y se fortifica en ella, a la espera de una probable acción de resistencia por parte de los grupos Antimaidán.

La reacción de los grupos Antimaidán se produce finalmente en la noche del 14 al 15 de marzo, con una batalla por el control de la sede del grupo de los Patriotas de Ucrania en Rimarskaya 18. Dos de los opositores Antimaidán mueren esa noche en Járkov por disparo de arma de fuego desde la sede nacionalistas.

Para _Kruk_, la primera de las verdaderas batallas del futuro grupo Azov se produjo en Rimarskaya y, en esa batalla, su grupo dio un salto cualitativo. Según las propias palabras de Kravchenko: esa noche “_mostramos que mataríamos_” y que, en Járkov, “_la gente era asesinada por separatismo_”. Los militantes del grupo de Biletsky ponían de manifiesto, por primera vez, su propósito último en la guerra: la decidida disposición a matar a todo opositor o separatista pro-ruso. Según Kravchenko, en Rymarskaya los Hombres de Negro ya funcionan como unidad y se muestran capaces de causar las primeras bajas al enemigo.

Una gran parte de la plana mayor del Corpus Nacional se bregó en las primeras batallas por Járkov, con Biletsky, Kravchenko o Mikhailenko a la cabeza, unos personajes que resultarían clave en el futuro Azov y su Corpus Nacional. La batalla de Rimarskaya da paso, según Kravchenko, a la consolidación del grupo de los Hombres de Negro, concebidos con una versión pro-Maidán de los _hombres de verde_ de Crimea. A ellos les dedicarán un vídeo de presentación pública de los Hombres de Negro de Járkov algunas semanas más tarde.

La consolidación de la estructura de los Hombres de Negro se acelera a partir de entonces. Según Anton Geraschenko , el 6 de abril de 2014, Andriy Biletsky, Dmitriy Korchinsky e Igor Mosiychuk se reunieron con el nuevo ministro del Interior, Arsen Avakov, para avanzar en el proceso de estructuración del grupo. En esa reunión, Biletsky expresó que su grupo Patriotas de Ucrania quería defender a Ucrania por las armas, pero que no estaban dispuestos a integrarse en estructuras oficiales como la Guardia Nacional. Después de la reunión, Geraschenko acordó con Oleg Odnorozhenko, el ideólogo de Patriotas de Ucrania, la “_coordinación de las acciones del grupo para proteger el orden público en Járkov_”. La función policial y punitiva del grupo se empezaba a definir con claridad.

En este contexto de negociación entre las nuevas autoridades del Estado y sus escuadrones ilegales, Avakov y Stepan Poltorak -en aquel momento comandante de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania y desde octubre de ese año hasta agosto de 2019 ministro de Defensa de Ucrania- organizan la expulsión forzosa de los grupos Antimaidán del edificio de la Administración Regional de Járkov el 8 de abril. Con posterioridad, se registra la participación de varios cientos de militantes de los Patriotas de Ucrania para ayudar a “_mantener el orden público_” en Járkov el 13 y el 20 de abril, en coordinación estrecha con las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior y del SBU, unas acciones que avanzan en la progresiva liquidación de la _insurrección_ antigolpista en la ciudad. Según Geraschenko , “_los chicos de Andriy Biletsky, vestidos de uniformes negros, circularon por Járkov en esos días en un convoy de coches y dejaron claro sólo con una mirada_” que Járkov no caería como Donetsk y Lugansk.

En torno a esas fechas aparece un artículo de Anna Makarenko, fechado el 28 de abril de 2014, en el que se constata la presencia de un verdadero ejército clandestino en el área de Járkov, apodados “Hombres de Negro”. El artículo daba continuidad y profundizaba en el contenido de un vídeo difundido por su medio, _Segodnya.ua_, dos días antes.


_Imagen en el mensaje de los Hombres de Negro de Járkov en abril de 2014_

En el mensaje de referencia, publicado en YouTube, tres combatientes de Járkov, vestidos con uniformes negros, cubiertos los rostros con pasamontañas y con armas en las manos, lanzaban el siguiente mensaje: «_Nosotros, los ucranianos del Este, al ver la inacción de las autoridades y el sabotaje absoluto de las fuerzas del orden sobre el terreno, nos sentimos indefensos frente a los separatistas y ocupantes. Siendo conscientes de ello, asumimos la misión de liberar todo el Sudeste de los ocupantes, ya sea en su forma de saboteadores o de los llamados “_hombres de verde_” y separatistas traidores_”. Es la presentación en sociedad de los hombres de negro de Biletsky en Járkov.

El artículo del día 26 ya anticipaba que la actividad del nuevo grupo consistiría en imponer en Járkov las tesis del Maidán local y obstaculizar las actividades pro-rusas, o separatistas, de los “hombres de verde” en la ciudad. Makarenko recoge en su artículo la intención de los combatientes clandestinos de seguir en Járkov con la _cacería_ de «_separatistas y ocupantes verdes_» identificados, incluidos cosacos de Rusia y miembros de la organización militante Oplot. Según el entonces portavoz de la Asamblea Social Nacionalista y del Praviy Sektor en la zona Este, Igor Mosiychuk, la aparición de los Hombres de Negro contribuía de hecho (a través de las “_conversaciones preventivas de los nuevos hombres armados_”) a diluir los mítines a favor de la federalización.

El artículo de Makarenko resulta de interés para conocer el origen territorial de los hombres de Azov en la medida en que muestra que los Hombres de Negro se entrenaban ya en abril de 2014 en bases destinadas de forma específica a su formación. Según Mosiychuk, estas dos bases estaban ubicadas en las regiones de Járkov y Kiev, donde periódicamente se concentraban y recibían los militantes pro-Maidán entrenamiento deportivo y de combate. Según Mosiychuk, sin embargo, los «negros» no están planeando ni persiguiendo ningún objetivo político para tomar forma como organización. Una afirmación que la historia se encargaría pronto de rebatir.

Makarenko también hacía referencia en su artículo a los rasgos sociopolíticos de los voluntarios dispuestos a luchar por la integridad de Ucrania: personas de 16 a 30 años entre los que hay ultras de clubes de fútbol, miembros del Praviy Sektor y del ala juvenil de la Asamblea Social Nacional de Biletsky, que incluye a adolescentes o jóvenes entre 14 y 18 años. Según Mosiychuk, había entonces hasta 500 «hombres negros» en las regiones de Donbass y Járkov.

Según este líder del Sector Derecho, los Hombres de Negro, no están al servicio de ningún oligarca, no ganan dinero, ni pretenden formar parte de las fuerzas armadas. No se unen a las filas de los defensores «legales» de la Patria porque están decepcionados con el estado del ejército, la Guardia Nacional y el Ministerio del Interior. Una afirmación que los hechos también se encargarían pronto de relativizar.

Por supuesto, ante la consulta de la periodista Makarenko, el Departamento Regional del Interior aseguró no haber visto a ningún «hombre negro» y no saber dónde podían encontrarse.

.../...


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

.../...

_Hacia el sureste y Mariupol_

Acabado el “trabajo” en Járkov, los Hombres Negro pronto buscarían otros lugares para contribuir al éxito de la guerra organizada por el nuevo Estado contra sus ciudadanos opositores.

En el artículo ya mencionado sobre el papel del Ministerio del Interior en el apoyo a los Hombres de Negro, Geraschenko recuerda que, a finales de abril, Biletsky y su ideólogo Odnorozhenko se reunieron de nuevo con él para proponerle la expulsión de los separatistas del Ayuntamiento de Mariupol. En general, “_se decidió apoyar la iniciativa … e intentar liberar otra ciudad_”. El asalto se organizó para el 24 de abril, una acción en la que tuvo un papel decisivo Serhiy Taruta, oligarca de segunda fila nombrado gobernador de la región de Donetsk tras el cambio de régimen de febrero de 2014. Alexander Turchinov, en aquel momento presidente de Ucrania en funciones, y Arsen Avakov prestaron igualmente su total apoyo a la operación. En ese proceso, los hombres de Ihor Kolomoisky también iban a tener un papel igualmente determinante.

A Geraschenko le correspondió la tarea de coordinar la admisión del personal, paramilitar e ilegal, a destinar a Mariupol. El asalto al Ayuntamiento, tomado por fuerzas Antimaidán, se produjo en la noche del 23 al 24 de abril. Aunque la acción tuvo éxito, al replegarse unas fuerzas pro-ucranianas todavía sin acceso a armas defensivas suficientes, al día siguiente las fuerzas Antimaidán retomaban el Ayuntamiento, lo que llevó al Ministerio del Interior a pensar que era fundamental que los Hombres de Negro dispusieran legalmente de armas. Biletsky aceptó entonces incorporar a sus hombres a las estructuras policiales del Ministerio del Interior.

El nuevo Estado surgido del golpe de Maidán había decidido ya, por tanto, organizar nuevas estructuras destinadas a integrar a los grupos paramilitares en estructuras estatales “legales”. Pero no sin antes realizar algunas últimas acciones por completo ilegales. Así, Kravchenko todavía menciona un último “_desplazamiento_” a Járkov el 1 de mayo, dos buses varios coches con alrededor de un centenar de personas. Apenas un día antes del 2 de mayo en Odessa, la mayor expresión de la acción ilegal de las nuevas autoridades golpistas.

En un artículo de Mykola Kravchenko publicado en mayo de 2019, se presenta de forma detallada la última “salida” en un marco de total ilegalidad de los Hombres de Negro hacia el este antes de que éstos fueran integrados por la nueva Ucrania en sus nuevas estructuras. Incluye a 63 miembros del grupo paramilitar ilegal del Cuerpo Negro que sale de Kiev entre el 3 y 4 de mayo para intervenir en Mariupol como fuerza “vigilante”. En los dos días siguientes, esta fuerza paramilitar ilegal se enfrenta de nuevo en Mariupol y su entorno a las fuerzas Antimaidán, es decir, a la población civil de Mariupol.

En este periodo, el grupo paramilitar es legalizado por el Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, diseñado como nueva formación de apoyo policial al ministerio: el Batallón Azov. En el artículo ya mencionado, Geraschenko señala que, en la noche del 4 al 5 de mayo, en la zona de Mariupol, alrededor de un centenar de “jóvenes patriotas” se incorporan al nuevo Batallón y reciben sus armas. Azov queda registrado como un Batallón de servicio de patrulla del Departamento del Interior de Donetsk, con base en Berdiansk. Según Vgorode, el principal objetivo de la creación de Azov es dar cobertura legal a los voluntarios que combaten a los “terroristas” en el este de Ucrania y facilitarles las armas “necesarias”. Entre los principales promotores de Azov, Geraschenko señala al diputado radical Oleh Lyashko como otra de las personas que, desde la política, fue decisiva en la creación de Azov. Además de los grupos vinculados al Praviy Sektor y a los Patriotas de Ucrania, también aportan hombres el grupo de Dmytro Korchinsky.

Entre el 4 y el 9 de mayo, Azov realiza sus primeras intervenciones “legales” en el área de Mariupol, con distintas escaramuzas y cambios de posición en torno al control de las instituciones locales de la ciudad. En la mañana del día 5 de mayo, los nuevos “Azov” se dirigen de nuevo hacia Mariupol en columnas de coches, con sus uniformes negros y sus nuevas armas. A través de un comunicado en Facebook el día 6, Igor Mosiychuk, jefe de prensa de la Asamblea Social-Nacionalista, habla del desplazamiento de otras fuerzas del grupo de Kiev a Mariupol en tres autobuses preparados para ello.

En un artículo publicado el día 7 de mayo de 2014, _Obozrevatel_ menciona que, como consecuencia de esta acción, Mariupol es “liberada” por los Hombres de Negro. Sin embargo, la situación aún no está bajo pleno control ucraniano, ni Azov tiene capacidad para mantener el control de la ciudad. En referencia a los sucesos ocurridos en la noche del 6 al 7 de mayo, el entonces asesor del Ministerio del Interior, Anton Geraschenko, habla ya del “Batallón de Policía Especial Azov” para hacer mención al enfrentamiento en la zona de Mangush con grupos Antimaidán cuando el nuevo Batallón Azov se desplazaba desde Mariupol a Berdiansk.

Berdiansk se convierte en la base del nuevo Batallón y en el nuevo centro de instrucción militar y policial para sus miembros. Volodymir Shpara, cercano a Igor Mosiychuk y a Oleh Lyashko, es nombrado comandante oficial de la única compañía de Azov oficializada, en contraste con la compañía más política bajo el control de los seguidores de Biletsky que, como la futura División Borodach, establecida el 14 de mayo de 2014, se moverá inicialmente en un marco de indefinición organizativa formal real.


_Imagen de los Hombres de Negro, ya integrados en Azov, en Obozretavel. 7 de mayo de 2014_.

En la primera quincena de mayo de 2014, la principal intervención de Azov en Mariupol se produce el 9 de mayo. Fuerzas del Batallón, apoyadas por tropas de infantería y varios tanques, participan en el asalto violento a la sede de la policía local de la ciudad, entonces bajo el control de fuerzas Antimaidán, apoyadas por miembros del cuerpo policial. Junto a la acción en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa, se trata de la intervención con mayores consecuencias humanas en un solo día, con alrededor de veinte fallecidos, incluido un miembro del Batallón Azov (Rodion Dobrodomov). Durante la intervención, que terminó con la posterior retirada de las fuerzas pro-ucranianas, el edificio de la policía termina ardiendo, con las fuerzas del gobierno (entre ellas los grupos de paramilitares enmascarados) disparando contra civiles desarmados que protestaban contra ellos en la calle.

La falta de control de las nuevas autoridades ucranianas sobre Mariupol se mantendrá en los días siguientes. Después de varias semanas de incertidumbre, el 13 de junio de 2014, las fuerzas ucranianas, incluidos los batallones Azov y Dnipro, apoyados por blindados, retoman finalmente Mariupol. Es el primer gran triunfo del nuevo Batallón Azov.

_¿Y Odessa?_

Si la historia de los sucesos posteriores a Maidán sería difícil de entender sin la actuación de los Hombres de Negro en ciudades como Járkov o Mariupol, una incógnita principal se vincula a su participación en los sucesos de Odessa del 2 de mayo de 2014. Estos sucesos suponen, de hecho, la principal manifestación de la voluntad aniquiladora de toda oposición por parte del régimen ucraniano en los meses posteriores a su triunfo en las calles de Kiev. Pero, a diferencia de otras “victorias”, se trata de una cuestión sobre la que los líderes de Azov y del Corpus Nacional no se explayan al reivindicar sus hazañas bélicas del pasado. Pero ¿tuvieron algo que ver los Hombres de Negro en estos sucesos?

Es difícil dar respuesta a esta cuestión, pero sí existe un hilo de interés que conviene no dejar de seguir en el futuro. Se vincula con la participación en Azov de un militante italiano. Así, según cuenta en su crónica el periodista Alexander Kozachenko, entre los cuarenta nuevos voluntarios que se incorporan en Kiev al Batallón Azov el 3 de junio de 2014 se encuentra un militante italiano. El propio militante se presenta ante la prensa allí congregada como _Don_ o, en ucraniano, дядя (tío). Según el medio ruso Life, que se apoya en su investigación en fuentes italianas, en particular en las crónicas del periodista Fausto Biloslavo, se trataría del neofascista italiano Francesco Saverio Fontana.

Antes de jurar lealtad a Ucrania y a Azov, estos voluntarios pasaron varios meses entrenando en un campo de entrenamiento cerca de Kiev, probablemente en uno de los dos centros de formación mencionados por Mosiychuk (el otro se sitúa probablemente en la colonia infantil de Poltava) y en el que _Don_ puede que actuara como instructor. Los nuevos voluntarios se incorporan de inmediato a las filas de Azov en la zona de Mariupol y participan en la toma de la ciudad por las fuerzas ucranianas a partir del 13 de junio de ese año.

No se trataba, sin embargo, del único voluntario extranjero en las filas de Azov. Según Igor Mosiychuk, había por entonces alrededor de otros veinte extranjeros en el Batallón. Además del neofascista italiano, entre la legión extranjera de Azov se encontraban una docena de rusos (como Sergey Korotkij, _Botsman_, un neonazi ruso al que le entregó su pasaporte ucraniano Petro Poroshenko y que sigue siendo uno de los miembros destacados de Azov) y varios ciudadanos escandinavos (entre ellos Mikael Skilt, un _francotirador_ sueco a quien algunas fuentes sitúan en las acciones de los Hombres de Negro en Járkov). Otras fuentes (como Panorama) también hacían referencia por entonces a la presencia de militantes croatas, franceses o ingleses. En ese periodo consta también la llegada de algunos formadores georgianos que tendrían una importancia decisiva en la consolidación militar de Azov.

A primeros de junio de 2014, tal y como señalaba en la presentación de los nuevos voluntarios su entonces principal referencial mediática, Andrei Biletsky, el Batallón Azov contaba ya entonces con unas 250 personas.

Después de la toma de Mariupol, Biloslavo logró encontrar a _Don_ en la base del batallón en Berdiansk. En su reportaje _Gli Uomini Neri_ (Los Hombres de Negro), publicado en el periódico italiano _Il Giornale_ el 2 de julio de 2014, el periodista señala la participación de Francesco F. en Ucrania. Según relata en su crónica, fascinado por la revolución de Maidán, _Don_ decidió enrolarse en los rangos de la legión internacional de Azov. El 9 de junio, _Al Jazeera_ también encontró a Don en la base de Azov en Berdiansk y charló brevemente con él.

En declaraciones a _La Stampa_, entonces referido como _Stan_, Fontana reconocía en septiembre de 2014 que a principios de mayo de ese año, en el periodo del ataque a la Casa de Sindicatos en Odessa y durante los días posteriores en los que se desarrolla la “limpieza” de militantes Antimaidán, él se encontraba en la ciudad.

Enlaces de aquellos años aportaban información complementaria de interés, en particular la que en su momento recogía la web _popoff.globalist.it_ el 7 de mayo de 2014 y en la que se aseguraba que voluntarios italianos combatían en Ucrania enmarcados en las filas de los escuadrones paramilitares del Pravy Sektor. El medio recogía además las siguientes declaraciones de _Stan_: “_Estoy en Odessa desde ayer donde he recuperado a Ivan, de la ASN, cuando nos dispararon. Ahora lo acompaño a petición de Svaraslog_”. El mencionado Ivan es un personaje relevante de esta historia porque era uno de los principales líderes locales de la Asamblea Social Nacionalista y del Pravy Sektor en Odessa en el periodo en el que se produjo el ataque contra la Casa de los Sindicatos del 2 de mayo.

La presencia y la actuación de Saverio Fontana; la intervención de los seguidores ultras del Metallist de Járkov y de las bases locales de los movimientos (Patriotas de Ucrania y ASN, Pravy Sektor, etc.) que aportan militantes a los Hombres de Negro, el tipo de métodos violentos de alteración del orden a los que recurren los atacantes de la Casa de los Sindicatos, similares a los observados en los sucesos de marzo y abril en Járkov y a los utilizados por el Black Bloc del “anarco-ultranacionalista” Gaston Besson, son algo más que indicios de la acción de los Hombres de Negro en Odessa a primeros de mayo de 2014.

_La reconversión de los Hombres de Negro y Azov: ¿ruptura o continuidad?_

Lejos de suponer una ruptura, la creación del Batallón Azov y su posterior (y rápida) conversión en Regimiento en ningún momento supondrán solución de continuidad alguna respecto a los Hombres de Negro, ese grupo que nación con vocación de actuar como escuadrón de la muerte en el sur y este de Ucrania. La historia de Maksim Zhorin, y de una de las Divisiones del Batallón Azov, la División Borodach (la primera compañía de Azov, frente a la segunda dominada por reclutas de la División Misantrópica), lo muestran con claridad. La consolidación de esta División dentro de Azov se vincularía a la salida hacia la política profesional de los responsables iniciales, en particular Igor Mosiychuk, pero también Andriy Biletsky, para dar paso al mando de Azov a la nueva generación.

En gran medida, la línea jerárquica se vincularía al mando de la principal compañía del Batallón, la ubicada en la zona de Berdiansk-Mariupol, simbólicamente considerada como la de los primeros Cien de Azov. Por ahí pasan Igor Mikhailenko, Maksim Zhorin, Denis Prokopenko y Nikita Nadtochi, comandante del Regimiento Azov en ausencia de Denis Prokopenko. Es la compañía de los combatientes de Járkov, los más cercanos a la base de poder que establece Biletsky en origen y que deja en segundo plano a la parte de mando asociada a la segunda compañía original, vinculada al grupo de Igor Mosiychuk, a través de Volodymir Shpara (éste, sin embargo, constituirá la referencia de mando oficial para el Estado de Ucrania al ser la única compañía formalmente reconocida en origen por el Ministerio del Interior).

Destinados a mandar por su vinculación a Biletsky, Kravchenko (jefe del servicio de personal en la estructura organizativa inicial) y Mikhailenko darían sin embargo rápidamente paso a las nuevas y más eficaces generaciones, organizadas en torno a la figura de Maksim Zhorin.

El análisis de este proceso, dominado por la continuidad, es sin embargo otro capítulo de esta historia sin terminar. En este queda simplemente constancia del origen de Azov como Cuerpo Negro, tal y como refleja el emblema original del personal policial-militar del Batallón.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.
> 
> Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...
> 
> ...



Lo que dices es completamente falso.

La genética no demuestra en absoluto que el hombre descienda del mono siguiendo la teoría de la evolución de Darwin.

Es más, lo que está demostrando la genética es que su complejidad es tan grande que resulta imposible que a un Pez le salgan patas por azar y pueda salir del agua y vivir tan tranquilo en el mundo terrestre.

La Teoria de Darwin es eso, la teoría de un Teólogo amiguito de la ultraelite anglo y compañero de Malthus.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Interesante dato, pensaba que eran muchos menos.



Del Sahel para abajo el cristianismo es mayoría...


Nefersen dijo:


> Si hubieran atacado hacia Dnipro u Odessa, todos los recursos ucranianos se hubieran desplazado al sur, dificultando el formidable avance sobre Kerson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia -que era fundamental para garantizar el suministro de energía a todo el Donbass y las zonas ocupadas.
> 
> Todo esto fue posible precisamente porque fingieron ir a por Kiev, y naturalmente, los ucranianos abandonaron la defensa del sur y concentraron toda su fuerza para proteger la capital. Un finta de libro, aunque los otánicos prefieran pensar que fue un fallo del mando ruso.



Jersón fue ocupada sin pegar un tiro.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> *Müller:* “Probablemente tendremos que vivir con la amenaza de quedarnos sin gasolina durante dos inviernos. Para el verano de 2024, el Ministro Federal de Economía espera que seamos independientes del gas ruso. Pero también es cierto que los precios probablemente no serán tan bajos como solían ser”.



La guerra pasará, los políticos pasarán pero tu nivel de vida se perderá para siempre ...


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

@Caronte el barquero has puesto tres veces el mismo mensaje, borra los dos últimos, por favor.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La guerra pasará, los políticos pasarán pero tu nivel de vida se perderá para siempre ...



Es normal. La cuenta es simple. Supón que el mundo es una habitación con 100 tios dentro y 100 unidades de energía disponibles al año. Hay 20 tios que todos los años se quedan por la cara 70 unidades de energía y los otros 80 se tienen que apañar con 30. Bueno ... pues esos 80 están espabilando y a los otros 20 les va a tocar poner los pies en el suelo de buen grado o a la fuerza. No es cuestión de políticos ni de políticas, es una simple cuestión numérica, los recursos no son infinitos.

Ya nos podemos ir olvidando de un montón de cosas, nuestra ración de energía disponible va a caer en picado.


----------



## Magick (17 Jul 2022)

*La OTAN se está involucrando cada vez más directamente en la guerra contra Rusia. La situación con Himars es típica:

1. Este es un sistema de misiles estadounidense. Y la producción y el dinero y la propiedad estadounidense.
2. Está controlado, el ejército estadounidense calcula la trayectoria de vuelo.
3. La designación de objetivos basada en la inteligencia es proporcionada por la inteligencia estadounidense.
4. Solo conductores y guardias y territorio ucranianos.
5. Por Himars, Estados Unidos ya no está librando una guerra por poderes con las manos de subordinados ucranianos, sino que directamente los estadounidenses están derribando posiciones rusas.
6. Esto significa que Estados Unidos ya ha llevado la guerra contra Rusia a un nuevo nivel de escalada.

politólogo Sergei Markov*


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es normal. La cuenta es simple. Supón que el mundo es una habitación con 100 tios dentro y 100 unidades de energía disponibles al año. Hay 20 tios que todos los años se quedan por la cara 70 unidades de energía y los otros 80 se tienen que apañar con 30. Bueno ... pues esos 80 están espabilando y a los otros 20 les va a tocar poner los pies en el suelo de buen grado o a la fuerza. No es cuestión de políticos ni de políticas, es una simple cuestión numérica, los recursos no son infinitos.
> 
> Ya nos podemos ir olvidando de un montón de cosas, nuestra ración de energía disponible va a caer en picado.



Decrecimiento forzoso. Buscaban una excusa. Pero cuidado porque será muy selectivo, clasista. Sólo decrecerán los de abajo y seguirán acumulando los de arriba.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

*Serbia responde al diputado ucraniano: no seremos reeducados por los seguidores de Stepán Bandera*







Después de que el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, declarara que Ucrania tendrá que aceptar eventualmente las propuestas de Vladímir Putin, un parlamentario ucraniano lanzó una amenaza de "reeducar" a Serbia.

En particular, el diputado de la Rada Alexéi Goncharenko afirmó que Ucrania intervendrá en el proceso de eurointegración de Serbia a modo de *"proceso de reeducación difícil y desagradable para los serbios"*. Por su parte, el ministro de Interior del país balcánico, Aleksandar Vulin, no tuvo pelos en la lengua a la hora de responder.

"Sé hasta qué punto les molesta que Serbia tenga un líder libre y valiente y todos los serbios [tienen] a su presidente. También sé que nosotros, los serbios, nos enorgullecemos de Vucic, porque nosotros mismos lo elegimos. *En Serbia los presidentes se eligen en elecciones libres y no se proclaman en las plazas o en el Maidán"*, dijo Vulin a Sputnik.

Así mismo, el alto funcionario destacó que *Serbia no será reeducada por los seguidores del líder ultranacionalista Stepán Bandera* o de los nazis croatas. Por su parte, el presidente Vucic se limitó a desearle todo lo mejor a Ucrania y a su pueblo.

"Les deseo a Ucrania y al pueblo ucraniano todo lo mejor, y, en cuanto a la venganza de los croatas, que hagan su trabajo", dijo el mandatario.

*El consejo de Vucic para evitar el infierno sobre la Tierra*
El parlamentario ucraniano Goncharenko se vió ofendido por las declaraciones del presidente serbio que en una entrevista afirmara que una vez cumplidos los objetivos de Rusia y se llegue a la línea de defensa entre Slaviánsk, Kramatorsk y Avdéyevka, *Vladímir Putin hará una propuesta*. "Si ellos [Ucrania y Occidente] no la aceptan, y no tienen la intención de hacerlo, acabaremos en un infierno", dijo Vucic.

Después, el legislador ucraniano lanzó una amenaza en su canal de Telegram, en la que dijo que Ucrania no se olvidará de Serbia y sus aspiraciones de unirse a la Unión Europea.

"Creo que nosotros y los hermanos croatas vamos a observar y recordar, recordar, recordar. El proceso de reeducación es difícil y será desagradable para los serbios, pero está a nuestro alcance", agregó Goncharenko.

A pesar de estas osadas declaraciones, los expertos coinciden en que no tienen un peso real y que Ucrania en realidad no tendrá herramientas para hacer realidad dichas amenazas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> @Caronte el barquero has puesto tres veces el mismo mensaje, borra los dos últimos, por favor.



Ha salido automático, ya está gracias.


----------



## brunstark (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fijate que no concuerdo. La jugada de los primeros días no fue para "conquistar" Ucrania sino *para conseguir un golpe de estado* que sacara a Zelinsky y lo cambiara por algún generalato más dispuesto a "negociar".
> 
> Obviamente falló como todos sabemos, pero ni de lejos era "la" invasión.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo.
Ya dije que la info para entender lo que pasó realmente no la tenemos y solo podemos dar opiniones realmente Paco de barra de bar.
Sin embargo la pérdida de unidades blindadas y sobre todo la batalla por el aeropuerto, impresionante asalto aéreo tras las líneas, más cojones que el caballo de espartero, salió mal y perdieron muy buenos paracas.

Por supuesto que la teoría de fijar al enemigo en varios frentes para impedir su concentración en tu objetivo real es de primero de academia.
Sin embargo sigo sin ver una buena coordinación entre avance y apoyo.
Los ucros se hubiesen hecho caquita igual si avanzaban hacía Kiev más despacio y con buenas barridas de artillería antes de los blindados y haber asegurado la posibilidad de llegar a kostomel para consolidar el asalto aéreo.

Ahora sí veo al ejército ruso hacer las cosas bien. En verdad muy impresionado.

En materia económica igual, nadie en su sano juicio podía pensar que estos idiotas de políticos lo hicieran tan mal.
Ahí si que triunfaron, Europa a punto de romperse y autolesionándose cómo auténticos retarders.

Sea como sea honor y gloria a los caídos, rusos o ucranianos que hayan luchado con valentía.
Una vez muertos no hay ya enemigos, todos somos iguales.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Decrecimiento forzoso. Buscaban una excusa. Pero cuidado porque será muy selectivo, clasista. Sólo decrecerán los de abajo y seguirán acumulando los de arriba.



Y los de enmedio también aguantarán, necesitan un buen estamento burocrático y remeros fieles, una buena masa de imbéciles que soporten el chiringo.

Y eso no ocurriría en una guerra total


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Rusos historicamente han aceptadp malos acuerdos aun cuanto estaban en ventaja
> 
> En esee aspecto son demasiado confiados o tontos



Efectivamente.
Los rusos, el pueblo, está muy descontento desde siempre, con sus diplomáticos y sus políticos.

Pero creo que esto ha cambiado. Lavrov es inteligente, y ha adaptado su forma de pensar y actuar.
Tras las primeras conversaciones de paz, donde Ucrania estuvo vacilando a Rusia durante semanas, hubo un punto de inflexión, donde Rusia acudía a las reuniones y daba esperanzas a los nazis ucras, mientras seguía machacándolos.

Así, llegó a un punto en que fueron los propios americanos, perdón ucranianos, quienes abandonaron las conversaciones de paz.
Rusia les estaba troleando.

Ahora Rusia está viendo que su victoria militar y económica es absoluta, a fuego lento y sin estridencias.
Aunque todo es posible con políticos rusos de por medio, dudo que ahora se firme un papelito tipo Minsk y ya está.
Igual que dudo que todo se olvide en unos años y pelillos a la mar.

La rusofobia y el fascismo están presentes de manera evidente en Europa y Usa, y Rusia no va a perdonar.
La operación militar acabará en algún momento entre este año y el que viene, pero para Rusia ya no hay vuelta atrás en cuanto a la UE.
Esto no tengáis duda alguna, se palpa en cada esquina de la calle.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Decrecimiento forzoso. Buscaban una excusa. Pero cuidado porque será muy selectivo, clasista. *Sólo decrecerán los de abajo y seguirán acumulando los de arriba.*



Eso tiene fácil solución para una temporada: matadlos como en el 17.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y los de enmedio también aguantarán, necesitan un buen estamento burocrático y remeros fieles, una buena masa de imbéciles que soporten el chiringo.
> 
> Y eso no ocurriría en una guerra total



No quedarán "de enmedio". Sólo un puñado de subalternos agradecidos tan selectivo que no serán "medio" de nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

La versión oficial del avión ucraniano con ”destino Jordania” con origen en Serbia hace aguas por todas partes…un caso para las fosas marianas.








Ukrainian An-12 plane, possibly transporting ammunition, crashes in Greece — TV


There were eight crew members on board




tass.com


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Y UNA MIERDA !
> 
> A todos los que se pasan horas y horas en los videojuegos y disfrutan las psicopáticas películas llamadas de acción que no son más que una sucesión de crímenes muy violentos ... si les diesen la oportunidad harían como lo que está pasando en UCRANIA :
> 
> MATARSE ENTRE SÍ GENTE QUE NO SE CONOCE DE NADA SÓLO POR EL PLACER DE MATAR .



Me lo paso muy bien en los videojuegos de acción, no hay tantos seres vivos en el planeta como los que he matado virtualmente incluídos los unicelulares, me divierten mucho las películas de acción y las de Troma, pero sé distinguir entre ficción y realidad. y no me gustaría tener que matar a nadie, ya me disgusta matar animales para comer. El placer por matar es simplemente una aberración, una tara congénita o creada por diversas circunstancias, entre ellas la mala educación y la programación mental. Y se puede desprogramar uno, mi familia era muy taurina y aprendí a tener gusto por el toreo, pero con la edad fui viendo que era una muerte cruel y sin sentido, innecesaria..


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si hubieran atacado hacia Dnipro u Odessa, todos los recursos ucranianos se hubieran desplazado al sur, dificultando el formidable avance sobre Kerson, Melitopol y la central de Zaporiyia -que era fundamental para garantizar el suministro de energía a todo el Donbass y las zonas ocupadas.
> 
> Todo esto fue posible precisamente porque fingieron ir a por Kiev, y naturalmente, los ucranianos abandonaron la defensa del sur y concentraron toda su fuerza para proteger la capital. Un finta de libro, aunque los otánicos prefieran pensar que fue un fallo del mando ruso.



yo sospecho que algun alto mando de jerson se paso a los rusos, recordar la base enorme que encontraron los rusos alli con material para armar una division y ni un soldado custodiandola....me da que la jugada solo les funciono en el sur, no en el norte, donde tenian planeado lo mismo.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es normal. La cuenta es simple. Supón que el mundo es una habitación con 100 tios dentro y 100 unidades de energía disponibles al año. Hay 20 tios que todos los años se quedan por la cara 70 unidades de energía y los otros 80 se tienen que apañar con 30. Bueno ... pues esos 80 están espabilando y a los otros 20 les va a tocar poner los pies en el suelo de buen grado o a la fuerza. No es cuestión de políticos ni de políticas, es una simple cuestión numérica, los recursos no son infinitos.
> 
> Ya nos podemos ir olvidando de un montón de cosas, nuestra ración de energía disponible va a caer en picado.



Diariamente el sol aporta tanta energía como para mover miles de millones de toneladas de agua y otros materiales, a veces de forma tan brusca que arrasan con lo que encuentran a su paso. Alguna forma tiene que haber de aprovechar eso.


----------



## Eslacaña (17 Jul 2022)

El papel higiénico escrito que se hace llamar periódico El País, no se le puede llamar de otra forma... en su portada de hoy. A los rusos menos guapos, les llaman de todo y les culpan de todo: ladrones de grano, exterminadores de pueblos, culpables de la crisis energética y, para animar a los cuñaos de bar que cursaron la logse: que se preparen los rusos que les vamos a dar nuevas armas a los ucranianos, es decir, la carne de cañón.

Como ha degenerado el periodismo, y pensar que es una carrera universitaria.


----------



## arriondas (17 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> El papel higiénico escrito que se hace llamar periódico El País, no se le puede llamar de otra forma... en su portada de hoy. A los rusos menos guapos, les llaman de todo y les culpan de todo: ladrones de grano, exterminadores de pueblos, culpables de la crisis energética y, para animar a los cuñaos de bar que cursaron la logse: que se preparen los rusos que les vamos a dar nuevas armas a los ucranianos, es decir, la carne de cañón.
> 
> Como ha degenerado el periodismo, y pensar que es una carrera universitaria.



El periodismo de verdad hace tiempo que está muerto. Es propaganda burda, ridícula. Son meros altavoces del establishment.

Las caretas se cayeron en la primavera del 2020. Quien todavía crea en una prensa objetiva que difunde información veraz... que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El periodismo de verdad hace tiempo que está muerto. Es propaganda burda, ridícula. Son meros altavoces del establishment.
> 
> Las caretas se cayeron en la primavera del 2020. Quien todavía crea en una prensa objetiva que difunde información veraz... que se lo haga mirar.



si existiera el periodismo de verdad, en burbuja habría 4 foreros, no haría falta entrar aqui para nada.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Es curiosa la cuña que mete el tio de que eeuu y Rusia estan dominada por oligarcas.

Pues no, los paralelismos que pudiera haber quedan superados por los intereses expansionistas de unos frente a.los otros. A mi las mierdas patrias me importan relativamente poco, las mierdas internas rusas me importan como el clima de Tanzania, more or less.

Para decir la verdad, como el pelos ese, no hace falta faltar a la verdad.


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tú vienes con lo de "en breves" *desde hace dos meses al menos*. ¿No te cansa que la realidad sea diferente a tus "análisis" ?, sin acritud, es una pregunta.



Desde hace 2 meses Rusia está estancada, sufriendo una guerra de desgaste que no puede ganar contra USA y sus lacayos amamantando a los ucro nazis. Cada semana los ucros cuentan con mejores y más medios. Ya vemos derribar misiles, cada vez más. La aviación no puede volar y los anticarros mantienen a raya a los blindados. Queda duelo artillero y en eso están. Los USA se descojonan cada día con más ganas. Europa paga, así que todo es OK para los anglos. Una puta mierda para el “gran estratega” llamado Putin.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No quedarán "de enmedio". Sólo un puñado de subalternos agradecidos tan selectivo que no serán "medio" de nada.



No es posible, necesitan masa borreguil para contener a la chusma


----------



## Eslacaña (17 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Desde hace 2 meses Rusia está estancada, sufriendo una guerra de desgaste que no puede ganar contra USA y sus lacayos amamantando a los ucro nazis. Cada semana los ucros cuentan con mejores y más medios. Ya vemos derribar misiles, cada vez más. La aviación no puede volar y los anticarros mantienen a raya a los blindados. Queda duelo artillero y en eso están. Los USA se descojonan cada día con más ganas. Europa paga, así que todo es OK para los anglos. Una puta mierda para el “gran estratega” llamado Putin.



Te recuerdo que cuando caiga la línea Krmatorsk - Sloviansk, que es lo único serio que queda del Donbass, se acabaron montes y bosques donde guarecerse. Los ucranianos tendrán a sus espaldas más de 170 km en línea recta hasta el Dnieper de estepa y sin apenas pueblos ni ciudades, donde esconder los Himars, los obuses y los tanques que les dan los europeos para limpiar sus inventarios.
Y una vez llegados al Dniper, todo el este de Ucrania es zona prorrusa en un porcentaje que supera el 50% - 90%, fácil de administrar para los rusos y ahí se acabó su operación especial. Bueno, yo si fuese Putin iría por Odessa, ciudad prorrusa donde las haya. Y luego sentarme a negociar, pero con mis condiciones.

Por cierto, en la prensa comienza el lavado de cerebro para la borregada de que hay que sufrir y pasar frío en invierno porque Putin es malo y el culpable de todo.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La versión oficial del avión ucraniano con ”destino Jordania” con origen en Serbia hace aguas por todas partes…un caso para las fosas marianas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que necesidad tienen los serbios de vender armas y luego poner una bomba en el Antonov y los rusos, ganar fama de terroristas ???. 

PD- Es casi seguro que transportarian armas y explosivos convencionales, nada biologico o nuclear, falsa bandera usana ???.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que necesidad tienen los serbios de vender armas y luego poner una bomba en el Antonov y los rusos, ganar fama de terroristas ???.
> 
> PD- Es casi seguro que transportarian armas y explosivos convencionales, nada biologico o nuclear, falsa bandera usana ???.



Muy raro todo…han alejado a los bomberos y está todo en manos de militares.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No es posible, necesitan masa borreguil para contener a la chusma



La chusma dividida y sin conciencia de clase es indolente y pasiva. Necesita mucho dolor, hambre y organización para movilizarse.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que necesidad tienen los serbios de vender armas y luego poner una bomba en el Antonov y los rusos, ganar fama de terroristas ???.
> 
> PD- Es casi seguro que transportarian armas y explosivos convencionales, nada biologico o nuclear, falsa bandera usana ???.



O solamente un antonov de 50 años con mantenimiento deficiente por reducir costes.









Yak-42: 15 largos años de mentiras y maltrato del Estado a las familias de las víctimas


La confirmación de que existen restos humanos del siniestro aéreo militar, denunciado hace años por familiares, supone un hito más en el rosario de desplantes e insultos del Estado hacia padres, viudas e hijos, que buscan conocer toda la verdad.




www.publico.es





*Avión "de mierda"*

*El Gobierno fletó el fatídico vuelo a través de una cadena de hasta seis subcontratas; la compañía Ukranian Mediterranean (UM Airlines) percibió sólo 38.000 euros de los 149.000 que pagó España por ese servicio. *La documentación completa no aparece por ninguna parte, pese a los esfuerzos de los afectados por encontrarla. Algunos de los militares criticaron el estado de la aeronave —elocuentemente, el comandante José Antonio Fernández, le dijo a su mujer antes de embarcar: *"Reza por mí, este avión es una mierda"*—, mientras se acumulaban las *quejas anteriores* al siniestro por el uso de aquella "tartana" aérea.


*De las 75 personas muertas en el siniestro, 62 eran militares españoles* que provenían de Kabul.


----------



## Kreonte (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Aún aceptando tu argumento te hago notar que EE.UU.* invadió Irak *(en la 2da Guerra del Golfo) y *Afganistán*, sin otra justificación que "sus cojones".
> 
> Sumemos a eso la "graciosa" destrucción *de Yugoslavia y Libia* por parte de "Occidente" y ya me dirás si usan la misma vara en todos los casos.
> 
> ...



Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población.

Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano. Había cierta legitimidad.
Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
Libia es un conflicto bastante complejo de analizar. De la transformación inicial del país bajo Gadaffi se pasó a una fase de estancamiento. De la democracia "directa" a la tiranía y el lucro personal. Del sujeto sólo decir que invadió un país (Chad), promovió el terrorismo y una vez estallada la revolución, en vez de hacerse a un lado se dedicó con esmero a aplastarla. Rusia se abstuvo de vetar la decisión de intervención. Por tanto, entiendo que cierta legitimidad había.

Lo de Siria lo llaman república pero en realidad es una monarquía. Primero gobierna el padre y ahora gobierna el hijo, y de no haber muerto el hermano hubiese sido este quien tomase los mandos. Los atentados químicos por parte de Al-Asad sobre la población han sido desmentidos por varios Estados (siempre los mismos). China y Rusia utilizaron su veto, por tanto no había legitimidad yanqui y si rusa. Ahora bien que te legitime la entrada en el conflicto el jefe del Estado que viene a ser una especie de dictador no sé hasta que punto es lícito o al menos moral. En el fondo tanto me da, deseaba que se aniquilase al ISIS y mientras q con USA en el terreno éste no paraba de crecer, con Rusia duró dos telediarios. 12 points to Russia.

Llegamos a Ucrania. La ingerencia rusa en el país es evidente con la imposición de un gobierno títere, como en Bielorrusia. Estalla el conflicto porque a Rusia no le sale de los cojones la entrada de Ucrania en la UE (aunque diga que le da igual) y en la OTAN, pese al deseo de una gran parte de la población y acaba sirviendo material a las provincias rebeldes para causar toda la inestabilidad posible. La entrada en Crimea y posterior anexión es una violación del derecho nternacional. Que ahora haya entrado con todo en Ucrania (cosa que no ha hecho Occidente) cuando el gobierno legítimo va ganando terreno es ya el culmen de su desprecio por la legalidad y la estabilidad mundial.

Ha pasado de declarar hace menos de 3 años que todas las situaciones deberían dirimirse en el seno de la ONU respetando los intereses de los estados a decir que es un organismo inservible al servicio occidental que intenta mantener a un Estado fallido, ¿pero un Estado fallido no era Siria y aún así entró en el conflicto? Es acaso un Estado fallido Ucrania que se ha protegido ante una operación relámpago donde han destruido todas sus defensas en los dos primeros días y aún así no lo han tumbado. Q ha tenido un gran apoyo de su población? Qué es eso de amenazar a países vecinos claramente occidentales (Suecia o Finlandia) si intentan entrar en una organización (OTAN). Respeté a Putin en sus inicios por tomar decisiones políticas acertadas, pero ahora mismo ha perdido el norte. Es beligerante, nocivo, tóxico para Europa. Y sí, estamos rodeados de memos que adoptan posturas que son contrarias al bienestar de la población y el desarrollo europeo, pero primero es cerrar filas ante la amenaza de un chalado con ínfulas de emperador. Después ocuparnos de lo nuestro.



> Asimismo, el político lamentó que "la *ONU* se convirtiera en una herramienta para tomar decisiones ineficaces y populistas a fin de complacer al grupo de democracias occidentales. (...) Si la *ONU *reacciona de esta manera a todas las provocaciones de un Estado fallido cuyo Gobierno intenta con ellas mantenerse en el poder, sus decisiones no valdrán ni un centavo".



Y por cierto, de todas las acciones que señalas en contra de Occidente, en ninguna se anexionaron dichos territorios.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que necesidad tienen los serbios de vender armas y luego poner una bomba en el Antonov y los rusos, ganar fama de terroristas ???.
> 
> PD- Es casi seguro que transportarian armas y explosivos convencionales, nada biologico o nuclear, falsa bandera usana ???.



¿Y los explosivos se transportan en avion?. Será para misiones pero de normal lo dudo o me equivoco en eso?.

Y además SErbia con Jordania que es el del otro bando.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Muy raro todo…han alejado a los bomberos y está todo en manos de militares.



Yo no lo veo tan raro.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Tras el túnel de septiembre Europa es la que más tarde verá la luz tras la recesión


Victoria Fernández, jefa de estrategia de mercado en la firma de inversión Crossmark Global Investments, con sede en Texas, resumía con acierto esta semana lo que está ocurriendo en esta parte del mundo: "La gente no sabe hacia dónde se dirige la economía", contaba la experta en unas...



www.eleconomista.es





Victoria Fernández, jefa de estrategia de mercado en la firma de inversión Crossmark Global Investments, con sede en Texas, resumía con acierto esta semana lo que está ocurriendo en esta parte del mundo:* "La gente no sabe hacia dónde se dirige la economía"

En la Unión Europea, el crecimiento del PIB se ha recortado al 2,6% y se prevé que el año acabará con una inflación en el 8,3%. *


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El periodismo de verdad hace tiempo que está muerto. Es propaganda burda, ridícula. Son meros altavoces del establishment.
> 
> Las caretas se cayeron en la primavera del 2020. Quien todavía crea en una prensa objetiva que difunde información veraz... que se lo haga mirar.




El periodismo lleva muerto en España décadas (Inda y Ferrreras: Iglesias cobra de Maduro en las islas Granadinas, todo el montaje de El Mundo con el 11-M, El Pais: foto de Chávez muriéndose en un hospital y era otro, etc...etc...). En la primavera de 2020 lo único que pasó es que para atajar una enfermedad que se cargaba a la gente a centenares (hubo días con 1000 muertes) se hizo lo de toda la vida: meter a la gente en su casa. Por cierto, esa es una de las pocas cosas que nos contaron bien los periódicos.

Fíjate si será efectivo el sistema que los chinos, con esa política, tienen 3 muertos por millón y los yankis, con la política occidental, 3.000.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

El FMI pide a los países que hagan ''todo lo que esté en su mano'' para bajar la inflación


La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, ha advertido este sábado de la necesidad de combatir la inflación para evitar que se cronifique y afecte cada vez más negativamente a la economía.



www.eleconomista.es





La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, ha advertido este sábado de la necesidad de combatir la inflación para evitar que se cronifique y afecte cada vez más negativamente a la economía.

Es tan simple como levantar las sanciones a Rusia, establecer un control de precios y nacionalizaciones de sectores clave.


----------



## Scire (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El FMI pide a los países que hagan ''todo lo que esté en su mano'' para bajar la inflación
> 
> 
> La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, ha advertido este sábado de la necesidad de combatir la inflación para evitar que se cronifique y afecte cada vez más negativamente a la economía.
> ...



Levantar las sanciones y dejar producir a las empresas libremente basta, sin regulaciones eco-friendly.

El control de precios sobra.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No quedarán "de enmedio". Sólo un puñado de subalternos agradecidos tan selectivo que no serán "medio" de nada.



Tampoco van a quedar los de abajo.

Es una guerra de exterminio, siempre se os olvida.

La Elite va a exterminar a los remeros ahora que los puede sustituir por robots que no protestan.


----------



## arriondas (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El periodismo lleva muerto en España décadas (Inda y Ferrreras: Iglesias cobra de Maduro en las islas Granadinas, todo el montaje de El Mundo con el 11-M, El Pais: foto de Chávez muriéndose en un hospital y era otro, etc...etc...). En la primavera de 2020 lo único que pasó es que para atajar una enfermedad que se cargaba a la gente a centenares (hubo días con 1000 muertes) se hizo lo de toda la vida: meter a la gente en su casa. Por cierto, esa es una de las pocas cosas que nos contaron bien los periódicos.
> 
> Fíjate si será efectivo el sistema que los chinos, con esa política, tienen 3 muertos por millón y los yankis, con la política occidental, 3.000.



La prensa directamente se inventa las noticias. Si lo hacen el algo tan banal como el fútbol, ¿qué no harán en temas más serios?


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Levantar las sanciones y dejar producir a las empresas libremente basta, sin regulaciones eco-friendly.
> 
> El control de precios sobra.



Las empresas ya hacen lo que les da la puta gana y hasta aquí nos han llevado. En occidente el capital controla al Estado. En Rusia o China el Estado controla al capital. 
A las empresas siempre con correa corta y mano firme.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tampoco van a quedar los de abajo.
> 
> Es una guerra de exterminio, siempre se os olvida.
> 
> La Elite va a exterminar a los remeros ahora que los puede sustituir por robots que no protestan.



Los de arriba no saben hacer una "o" sin un canuto y la endogamia no ayuda a esos menesteres. Siempre necesitarán siervos. Sólo sacrifican al excedente que consideran "improductivo" o prescindible.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Que si, que si .... Todos los años con la gripe palman 800 diarios y los hospitales están así:


----------



## Scire (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las empresas ya hacen lo que les da la puta gana y hasta aquí nos han llevado. En occidente el capital controla al Estado. En Rusia o China el Estado controla al capital.
> A las empresas siempre con correa corta y mano firme.



Eso es una simplificación y un desvío. Las empresas chinas no obedecen regulaciones absurdas, ni pagan tantos impuestos, ni tienen controlados los precios. En todo caso, las empresas chinas obedecen el principio fascista, que no comunista, de trabajar conforme a los intereses del Estado, en un sistema supervisado.

Si en algo puedo estar de acuerdo es en que Occidente debe controlar que una oligarquía de empresaurios no se haga con todo el mercado; fomentar la libre comercio, sin privilegios a las grandes empresas, sin bobasas ecofeministas, que no existen en Oriente, y que sólo perjudican al pequeño empresario.

Y por encima de todo, retirar las absurdas sanciones.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Muy raro todo…han alejado a los bomberos y está todo en manos de militares.



En el canal de vicktop dicen que hay especialistas en protección nuclear y biológica en el sitio. Raro de cojones, sí.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La prensa directamente se inventa las noticias. Si lo hacen el algo tan banal como el fútbol, ¿qué no harán en temas más serios?



Aun así es mejor que te pastoreen así que a latigazos como Franco, Pinochet, Videla o Trujillo.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices es completamente falso.
> 
> La genética no demuestra en absoluto que el hombre descienda del mono siguiendo la teoría de la evolución de Darwin.
> 
> ...



Una teoría nunca es una ley, y la teoría de la evolución no es la ley de la evolución. Leyes existen en física y matemáticas.

Una teoría es un marco dentro del cual tienen explicacion determinadas cosas, aunque para otras no la tenga o no se sepa cuál es, pero eso no quiere decir que la teoría sea falsa.

Darwin NUNCA dijo que el hombre proceda del mono por evolucion ( lo decía la prensa de entonces para ridiculizarle ), lo que dijo es que el hombre y los monos tenían ancestros comunes y que en algún momento las ramas de separaron.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el canal de vicktop dicen que hay especialistas en protección nuclear y biológica en el sitio. Raro de cojones, sí.



Y en el canal sshpkt dicen que llevaban el OVNI del Area 51 ...


----------



## arriondas (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aun así es mejor que te pastoreen así que a latigazos como Franco, Pinochet, Videla o Trujillo.



Es igual de malo... a otro nivel.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Te recuerdo que cuando caiga la línea Krmatorsk - Sloviansk, que es lo único serio que queda del Donbass, se acabaron montes y bosques donde guarecerse. Los ucranianos tendrán a sus espaldas más de 170 km en línea recta hasta el Dnieper de estepa y sin apenas pueblos ni ciudades, donde esconder los Himars, los obuses y los tanques que les dan los europeos para limpiar sus inventarios.
> Y una vez llegados al Dniper, todo el este de Ucrania es zona prorrusa en un porcentaje que supera el 50% - 90%, fácil de administrar para los rusos y ahí se acabó su operación especial. Bueno, yo si fuese Putin iría por Odessa, ciudad prorrusa donde las haya. Y luego sentarme a negociar, pero con mis condiciones.
> 
> Por cierto, en la prensa comienza el lavado de cerebro para la borregada de que hay que sufrir y pasar frío en invierno porque Putin es malo y el culpable de todo.



el problema es que no le van a conceder la paz en ningun caso, mientras queden ucranianos y "ucranianos" los americanos seguiran apoyando la guerra a ver si desangran rusia. No les quedara mas remedio que entrar en Kiev a los rusos y es justo lo que quieren los yankies, una ciudad martir con cientos de miles de muertos en ambos bandos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices es completamente falso.
> 
> La genética no demuestra en absoluto que el hombre descienda del mono siguiendo la teoría de la evolución de Darwin.
> 
> ...



Menuda ignorancia en algo tan básico. 

Es un analfabetismo esperpéntico ! Me imagino que cuando alguien puede manifestar tan alegremente su ignorancia en el resto de los temas también lo es.

¿ no te das cuenta que eres una rana ?


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Jul 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso es una simplificación y un desvío. Las empresas chinas no obedecen regulaciones absurdas, ni pagan tantos impuestos, ni tienen controlados los precios. En todo caso, las empresas chinas obedecen el principio fascista, que no comunista, de trabajar conforme a los intereses del Estado, en un sistema supervisado.
> 
> Si en algo puedo estar de acuerdo es en que Occidente debe controlar que una oligarquía de empresaurios no se haga con todo el mercado; fomentar la libre comercio, sin privilegios a las grandes empresas, sin bobasas ecofeministas, que no existen en Oriente, y que sólo perjudican al pequeño empresario.
> 
> Y por encima de todo, retirar las absurdas sanciones.



En China las grandes empresas estrategicas son propiedad del Estado. Y les va muy bien. Aqui la info:


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices es completamente falso.
> 
> La genética no demuestra en absoluto que el hombre descienda del mono siguiendo la teoría de la evolución de Darwin.
> 
> ...



Lo que demuestra la genética es que el hombre y "el mono", así en genérico, tienen un antepasado común.

Y, efectivamente, la teoría de Darwin es éso, teoría, no dogma de fe. Teoría susceptible de ser sustituida por otra que explique mejor el devenir de la vida sobre este planeta. Por cierto, hasta ahora no hay nada mejor para hacerlo.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es igual de malo... a otro nivel.



No, no es igual de malo. Unos te matan a nivel matadero industrial, estos no.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices es completamente falso.
> 
> La genética no demuestra en absoluto que el hombre descienda del mono siguiendo la teoría de la evolución de Darwin.
> 
> ...



Yo sí creo en la teoría de la evolución. Lo que pasa es que es cierto que no es la cosa naive que se expone a menudo. No se pasa de una bacteria a Irene Montero por mutaciones estocásticas. Al final los cambios en el ADN se aceleran de forma epigenética por las condiciones de vida de los seres vivos. Y aún así, es cierto que aún hay muchas lagunas de entendimiento.


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Desde hace 2 meses Rusia está estancada, sufriendo una guerra de desgaste que no puede ganar contra USA y sus lacayos amamantando a los ucro nazis. Cada semana los ucros cuentan con mejores y más medios. Ya vemos derribar misiles, cada vez más. La aviación no puede volar y los anticarros mantienen a raya a los blindados. Queda duelo artillero y en eso están. Los USA se descojonan cada día con más ganas. Europa paga, así que todo es OK para los anglos. Una puta mierda para el “gran estratega” llamado Putin.



Aun no he visto un video de misiles derribados, ojo que alguno pueden tumbar pero con eso siempre se cuenta. La propaganda es eso propagand.

La aviación claro que vuela, solo que no la arriesgan en ataques en profundidad. Es una de las señales de que esto va para tiempo. 

Yo creo que debieron entrar con todo, pero la realidad es que a los rusos no les va mal. Van lentos, pero las perdidas son menores, y economicamente lo llevan mejor que Europa.

Desde la ultima vez que te lei por aquí ya tienen Lugansk al 100%. Les falta 30-35% de Donetsk. Y si se lo toman con calma, esta semana han recuperado solo 3 , 4 , 6 pueblecitos. Pero pueblo o ciudad que meten para la saca no sale. Creo que en breve daran un bocado más grande, y lo mismo, 40%, 45%, 60% , 70%,,,, hasta el 100%.

Donde le sigo viendo el problema es en el plan politico, que Putin sigue sin concretar. Eso es lo que le ha permitido a occidente y Zopenky su delegado que las deserciones no sean masivas. Tienen miedo a quedar en tierra occidental y que luego lo pierdan todo. Debio marcar unas fronteras, o decir que cambiaria el regimen, pero en el fondo quiere las 2 republicas y negociar. Solo que los anglos en su soberbia pensaron que podrian derrotarlos y han complicado todo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y en el canal sshpkt dicen que llevaban el OVNI del Area 51 ...



¿No te entran tentaciones suicidas en esos momentos en que tú mismo te das cuenta de lo tontito que eres?


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Eso es una simplificación y un desvío. Las empresas chinas no obedecen regulaciones absurdas, ni pagan tantos impuestos, ni tienen controlados los precios. En todo caso, las empresas chinas obedecen el principio fascista, que no comunista, de trabajar conforme a los intereses del Estado, en un sistema supervisado.
> 
> Si en algo puedo estar de acuerdo es en que Occidente debe controlar que una oligarquía de empresaurios no se haga con todo el mercado; fomentar la libre comercio, sin privilegios a las grandes empresas, sin bobasas ecofeministas, que no existen en Oriente, y que sólo perjudican al pequeño empresario.
> 
> Y por encima de todo, retirar las absurdas sanciones.



Las regulaciones tan cacareadas han sido dinero gratis en subvenciones publicas a empresas sistémicas sin control alguno. Era un episodio más del marketing progre liberal para, al tiempo, seguir acaparando recursos públicos y dividir a la plebe en luchas horizontales.
A las empresas chinas las guía el plan quinquenal y el pragmatismo de Estado. A China no le interesa dividir a la plebe ya que su idiosincrasia es la de la unidad del proletariado nacional frente al globalismo del capital.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuando el día que lo mataron en Antena 3 la Gusana Griso tardó bastantes horas en dar la noticia porque sus jefes todavía estaban manipulando la informacion ... ya sospeché que ese asesinato tenía la firma de los mismos que han derrocado a Trump .
> 
> Luego en los informativos minimizaron la muerte como algo irrelevante y ahora le están haciendo una campaña de desprestigio .
> 
> ...







__





Casero el corrupto subnormal, las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez y las cámaras ocultas en los cuartos oscuros


https://www.vozpopuli.com/espana/Partido_Socialista_Obrero_Espanol_PSOE-Pedro_Sanchez-Elecciones_20D-suegro-Sanchez-sauna-gay-Madrid-PSOE_0_854914503.html Uno de los secretos mejor guardados de la familia política del líder del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, tiene que ver con los oscuros negocios que...




www.burbuja.info





ES MUY FÁCIL CONTRATAR A UN SICARIO .

Cualquier persona pillada en un delito que lo llevase a la cárcel es susceptible de ser chantajeada para que cometa los más execrables crímenes que total no le iban a suponer más cárcel y puede que incluso le hayan ofrecido un acuerdo o un buen soborno en millones de dólares o euros o lo que sea. 

- Zelenski
- Sánchez
- Biden 
- Fernando Simón y Tedros Adhanom
- Maduro

....

En general cualquier político que inexplicablemente se arriesgue a ser detenido y condenado por sus acciones contrarias a los intereses de la población. 

Por ejemplo RATO no pasó por el aro y lo encarcelaron . A saber a lo que se negó cuando estaba en el puesto de mando y sus jefes le ordenaron que lo hiciese.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Menuda ignorancia en algo tan básico.
> 
> Es un analfabetismo esperpéntico ! Me imagino que cuando alguien puede manifestar tan alegremente su ignorancia en el resto de los temas también lo es.
> 
> ¿ no te das cuenta que eres una rana ?



No un platano, somos un platano, que compartimos el 60% del genoma con un plátano.

O quizás una mosca cuya coincidencia genómica es de un 61%


----------



## Scire (17 Jul 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> En China las grandes empresas estrategicas son propiedad del Estado. Y les va muy bien. Aqui la info:



Así es, y empresas estratégicas de propiedad estatal también las hay en Europa. La diferencia es que allí se utilizan como herramienta de desarrollo económico y aquí para poner en marcha la estúpida agenda ecofeminista.

Allí se les deja producir y aquí sirven para colocar amigotes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Ahí va el avión estrellado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me lo paso muy bien en los videojuegos de acción, no hay tantos seres vivos en el planeta como los que he matado virtualmente incluídos los unicelulares, me divierten mucho las películas de acción y las de Troma, pero sé distinguir entre ficción y realidad. y no me gustaría tener que matar a nadie, ya me disgusta matar animales para comer. El placer por matar es simplemente una aberración, una tara congénita o creada por diversas circunstancias, entre ellas la mala educación y la programación mental. Y se puede desprogramar uno, mi familia era muy taurina y aprendí a tener gusto por el toreo, pero con la edad fui viendo que era una muerte cruel y sin sentido, innecesaria..



bueno es muy interesante lo que dices .

Es parecido a cuando un fumador dice que puede dejar de fumar cuando quiera . Su problema empezaría cuando se le acabase el tabaco.

Tu estado basal es de armonía y felicidad porque desahogas tu ira mental en los videojuegos y como espectador de las películas violentas . Todas esas innumerables horas de aprendizaje han construido conexiones neuronales que ya son parte de tí . 

Como vives en un entorno pacífico y sin motivos para despertar tu violencia en la vida real pues no manifiestas tu verdadero carácter .... pero dios nos libre que te eligiesen como general de un ejército durante la tercera guerra mundial ! serías un ser implacable que bombardearía ciudades matando a millones de personas como has hecho tantas veces en tu alter ego.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Una teoría nunca es una ley, y la teoría de la evolución no es la ley de la evolución. Leyes existen en física y matemáticas.
> 
> Una teoría es un marco dentro del cual tienen explicacion determinadas cosas, aunque para otras no la tenga o no se sepa cuál es, pero eso no quiere decir que la teoría sea falsa.
> 
> Darwin NUNCA dijo que el hombre proceda del mono por evolucion ( lo decía la prensa de entonces para ridiculizarle ), lo que dijo es que el hombre y los monos tenían ancestros comunes y que en algún momento las ramas de separaron.



*Off-topic*

Solo un apunte la matemáticas no tienen leyes, si no Teoremas basados en axiomas.
Los axiomas son en principio indemostrables, uno de los más cuestionados es el axioma de la elección, pero sin él todas las mates de la física se derrumban.







El axioma de elección (o axioma de escogencia), es un *axioma que postula que para cada familia de conjuntos no vacíos, existe otro conjunto que contiene un elemento de cada uno de aquellos*.

Aparte hay verdades matemáticas indemostrables, a través del sistema de axiomático elegido no se pueden demostrar y tampoco se pueden añadir como axioma pues entraría en contradicción con otro axioma.

Por eso, la base de las matemáticas no es descubrir sino inventar, inventar sistemas axiomáticos no-contradictorios que nos permitan demostrar más cosas.





__





Axiomas de Zermelo-Fraenkel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Teoría de conjuntos de Von Neumann-Bernays-Gödel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Teoría de conjuntos de Morse-Kelley - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yomateix (17 Jul 2022)

Y esto es lo que obtienes cuando amenazas con atacar y que no se tendrá ningún tipo de compasión con los Rusos...que "fácil" es amenazar para algunos políticos cuando esperas que la UE y la Otan te envien más y más armas y más millones.....con los que pagarás mercenarios (Y además tu no vas a estar en el frente) Europa entrando en recesión, con sus ciudadanos sin poder pagar cosas básicas, todo para ayudar al que antes de la guerra se tildaba de dictador (y que ahora además de serlo ha demostrado estar del lado de nazis a los que incluso lleva a parlamentos de otros paises como ejemplo) y para defender los intereses de EEUU. Si dices de atacar a Crimea y conquistarla en cuanto tengas ocasión (porque ya lo han dicho anteriormente).....evidentemente estás diciendo que si no se conquista Ucrania por completo, en cuanto estén recuperados y en la UE, usarán todas las armas a su alcance (pagadas por la UE y la Otan) para atacar a Rusia.


*Un senador de Rusia amenaza con el desarme de toda Ucrania*
El senador ruso *Andréi Klishas *ha defendido este domingo* la "desmilitarización" y la "desnazificación" de toda Ucrania* debido a las amenazas de las autoridades de ese país de atacar la península de Crimea, anexionada por Moscú en 2014. "Las amenazas (...) de atacar Crimea o el puerto de Crimea prueban que hay que desnazificar y desmilitarizar toda Ucrania, porque de lo contrario siempre habrá una amenaza a nuestro territorio, nuestros ciudadanos y nuestra infraestructura", escribió Klishas en Telegram.

Fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania *no descartaron previamente la posibilidad de usar los sistemas estadounidenses HIMARS, que Kiev comenzó a recibir en junio, para atacar objetivos militares en Crimea*. Según los militares ucranianos, podrían ser golpeados, en particular, los lugares de emplazamiento de los misiles rusos Kalibr, que a menudo son disparados desde la península anexionada.

También el asesor presidencial ucraniano *Oleksiy Arestovych, *dijo la víspera que* el puente de Crimea, como fuente de abastecimiento de tropas rusas, podría convertirse en blanco de un ataque* en cuanto Kiev tenga la correspondiente "posibilidad técnica".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

El accidente desde un Dron, Serbia dice que transportaba minas.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Diariamente el sol aporta tanta energía como para mover miles de millones de toneladas de agua y otros materiales, a veces de forma tan brusca que arrasan con lo que encuentran a su paso. Alguna forma tiene que haber de aprovechar eso.



Pero mientras que la encuentras el post del compañero es esencialmente cierto ... Mientras que no se encuentre una forma de energía alternativa barata ahora mismo no hay salida a la encrucijada, y encontrar eso, si es que se encuentra, no se sabe ni cuando ocurrira.


----------



## chapuzator (17 Jul 2022)

Me han pasado al ignore dos chaveas por preguntar qué es lo que pasó el viernes, me temo que fue otra más de vuestras locas teorias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No un platano, somos un platano, que compartimos el 60% del genoma con un plátano.
> 
> O quizás una mosca cuya coincidencia genómica es de un 61%



pues sí. exactamente eso .

A no ser que pienses que un ser mágico y poderoso creó el mundo en 6 días y el séptimo descansó  






__





Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## seven up (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población.
> 
> Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano. Había cierta legitimidad.
> Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
> ...



Con esas justificaciones se puede remontar usted a la Guerra de Cuba, está claro que siguiendo sus planteamientos, declararnos la guerra por el hundimiento del Maine estaba plenamente justificado.


----------



## ignorante (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población.
> 
> Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano. Había cierta legitimidad.
> Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
> ...



De Ucrania mejor no digo nada... veo que te creíste la propaganda occidental de que Rusia "_entró en Crimea_" (para tu mejor información, fueron el 95% de habitantes de etnia rusa que viven allí los que en referendum decidieron volverse a Rusia, a la que habían pertenecido hasta 1954, año en que el presidente de la URSS -Nikita Khrushchev, ucraniano para más señas- decidió transferir la península de Crimea desde la república Rusa hacia la República de Ucrania).

Pero creo que de la historia real de Afganistán sabes aún menos, aunque no sea culpa tuya (todo depende de dónde te informas y de lo que inocentemente te crees).

Como te falta información, te pongo una poca por si la quieres leer, para que veas la gran nación que realmente es Afganistán, que estuvo a punto de lograr ejercer, antes de que la rompiera occidente y la convirtiera en el escombro actual (sí, los talibanes los formó occidente, son cerebros lavados, aún un poco más que el tuyo, pero con las mismas técnicas):









¿Hubo un gobierno que proclamó la igualdad entre el hombre y la mujer en Afganistán?


Hay que remontarse a la fecha que determina todo lo que está pasando desde hace 43 años en Afganistán: La revolución de Saur de abril de 1978




www.nuevatribuna.es


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las regulaciones tan cacareadas han sido dinero gratis en subvenciones publicas a empresas sistémicas sin control alguno. Era un episodio más del marketing progre liberal para, al tiempo, seguir acaparando recursos públicos y dividir a la plebe en luchas horizontales.
> A las empresas chinas las guía el plan quinquenal y el pragmatismo de Estado. *A China no le interesa dividir a la plebe* ya que su idiosincrasia es la de la unidad del proletariado nacional frente al globalismo del capital.



A china no le interesa dividir a la plebe porque el poder no depende en esa especie de sorteo que son las elecciones occidentales. A china lo que le interesa es controlar el ganao y para eso está el partido comunista que tiene 100 millones de afiliaos y ojos y oidos en cada puto váter del pais ....   

La movida china no tiene nada que ver con la nuestra, no puedes comparar. Son sistemas distintos, con propósitos distintos y con dinámicas y métodos distintos.

Tampoco creo que los chinos se "enfrenten" al "globalismo del capital" en nombre del proletariado. Simplemente quieren prosperar y creen que eso es más viable pensando más en la comunidad y menos en el individuo.


----------



## rober713 (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población.
> 
> Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano. Había cierta legitimidad.
> Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
> ...



Me gusta la objetividad, aunque eso no exista, me gusta el dialogo y no tratare de convencerte de mis postulados pero......

El derecho internacional.....que es eso????? Lo que existe son las relaciones entre estados en terminos de poder, ya nos lo explico el ex-embajador, que como bien dijo yo se de lo que va esto y lamento decirles que los Reyes son los padres

Yugoslavia....si eres catolico eres croata, si eres ortodoxo eres serbio y si eres musulman eres bosnio el mismo odio por el que en Europa nos hemos estado matando cientos de años, incluso en Irlanda hasta hace bien poquito lo seguian haciendo pero es que lo de Kosovo...lo de Kosovo pasara a la historia como uno de los capitulos mas infames de la Europa farisea.

En Afganistan se siguen violando los derechos humanos, antes, ahora y despues pero resulta que USA se ha largado con el rabo entre las piernas y se siguen violando esos derechos que dijo defender, ahora como los defenderan ....... teletrabajando?????????

Las familias y las monarquias.....Kennedy, Clinton, Bush. Si Robert Kennedy no hubiera sido asesinado hubiera sido presidente igual que su hermano, incluso el hijo de JFK tambien lo hubiera sido si no hubiera muerto en el accidente aereo. Hilary Clinton, al igual que su marido, tambien hubiera sido presidente algo de lo cual el partido democrata culpo a Rusia y de lo cual prometieron vengarse y fijamente en que situacion estamos. Los Bush, ay madre, que familia...de verdad piensas que los servicios secretos engañaron a Bush con lo de las armas de destruccion masiva. *Que extraña democracia es esa donde ser hijo, hermano, esposa te faculta para ser presidente.*

Yanukovich gano unas elecciones democraticas, no fue un gobierno impuesto, otra cosa es que fuera titere de Moscu al igual que Naranjito, Timoshenko, Poroshenko y Zelensky han sido marionetas usanas, la realidad es la que es, nos guste o no. 

Y la realidad es que Ucrania es un pais artificial, complejo y fallido, cuya realidad en 1991 era producto de un mal diseño sovietico. Por supuesto que no niego la legitimidad de un pais que se quiera llamar Ucrania basado en su razon historica......el oeste, ni siquiera dire Volinia y Rutenia, ese oeste catolico, ese oeste que apoyo a la Alemania de Hitler, ese oeste que para enterrar a sus caidos se disfrazan de soldados de la 14º division SS de granaderos....Europa quien te ha visto y quien te ve.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Me han pasado al ignore dos chaveas por preguntar qué es lo que pasó el viernes, me temo que fue otra más de vuestras locas teorias.



Porque no les preguntas eso a los que lo hicieron en lugar de meterte con los que no te hemos mandando al ignore??


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El accidente desde un Dron, Serbia dice que transportaba minas.



Fosforo, nadie carga un avión con esa munición, es para destruir pruebas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

El juguete yankee MQ-9 ya no es guay (los rusos lo manipulan cuando quieren), y lo están pensando jubilar mandándolo a Ucrania…cosas de esta guerra rara…








Пентагон подозревает: Это русские из Приднестровья угробили его MQ-9 Reaper над Румынией - Свободная Пресса - Украина новости. Новости США. Новости Украины. США. Украина. Новости. Украина США. США Украина. Украина США новости. Отношение США к Украине.


Если расследование США это докажет, даже натовская разведка Крыма и Черного моря беспилотниками окажется небезопасной




svpressa.ru


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población. La guerra del 99 no estaba bajo el amparo del derecho internacional
> 
> Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, como tantos otros libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano dicen los americanos. Había cierta legitimidad.
> Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
> ...


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las empresas ya hacen lo que les da la puta gana y hasta aquí nos han llevado. En occidente el capital controla al Estado. En Rusia o China el Estado controla al capital.
> A las empresas siempre con correa corta y mano firme.



China procura intervenir lo mínimo en el mercado por que son muy conscientes de los problemas que acarrea. Hay que decir que cuando es necesario actuan y suelen hacerlo bien, pero claro el Régimen Chino en cuanto a intelecto está mucho más allá del izquierdoso medio occidental.

Las ideas cutres que salen de la izquierda para la gestión de la economía suelen crear más problemas de los que pretenden solventar.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues sí. exactamente eso .
> 
> A no ser que pienses que un ser mágico y poderoso creó el mundo en 6 días y el séptimo descansó
> 
> ...



Hombre, antes que de un plátano o de un pedo-explosión bigbaniana, es más lógico pensar que todo orden, proviene de un Ordenador. Obviamente las cosas nunca se han ordenado solas 

¿No has visto la miriada de procesos en el Universo y el mismo hombre y el orden que conllevan?

Obviamente detrás tiene que haber alguien con un Poder inconmensurable, no una rana, ni un platano o un pedo... y hablando de obviedades, también se le presupone lógicamente un *Conocimiento* inconmensurable y obviamente la *Voluntad* de crearlo y ordenarlo y obviamente también se desprende que *Existe *y si además de todo eso le añades que ha enviado una larguísima cadena de profetas y Libros Revelados, enviando un mensaje claro a la humanidad y confirmando gran parte de lo que la mente humana es capaz de discernir de manera lógica; pues pocas dudas quedan por no decir ninguna.

Ah para tu información: Dios no descansa, ni el sueño ni la somnolencia Le alcanzan.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que si, que si .... Todos los años con la gripe palman 800 diarios y los hospitales están así:



Pues si.

Todos los años hay cifras de muertes similares en esa época y los hospitales suelen estar desborados.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Los de arriba no saben hacer una "o" sin un canuto y la endogamia no ayuda a esos menesteres. Siempre necesitarán siervos. Sólo sacrifican al excedente que consideran "improductivo".



Cometes un error de bulto infravalorando al enemigo.

Que dentro de la élite haya retrasados no signficia que no tengan en su equipo a gente super potente y además con acceso a información que gente como nosotros nunca conocerá.


----------



## kikepm (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hacer saltar por los aires el derecho a la integridad territorial de un Estado estableciendo anexiones posteriores es volver al sistema de conquista. Algo q debería estar superado.



Espera, quieres decir que se ha superado tras la última invasión/bombardeo/genocidio de la OTAN y sus aliados. Justo se superó después de la guerra en Ucrania (me refiero a la de 2014, ojo, los ucras pudieron bombardear a placer porque era su propio territorio, y ahora pueden seguir bombardeando, con todo el derecho).

Ahora YA LO ENTIENDO TODO. 

Putos rusos, vulnerais el derecho internacional, no como la OTAN, que es un garante de la paz, el diálogo y el respeto al derecho internacional y a los derechos humanos.


Los pro OTAN más subnormales y no nacéis. 

A PASTAR.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Jul 2022)

tenemos en el foro hilo oficial del Sáhara Occidental?


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.
> 
> Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...
> 
> ...



No, no descendemos del mono. La especies de monos y primates y los humanos descendemos de un tronco común. Tan evolucionado está un mono actual, como un humano, o como una lagartija.

Incluso se podría pensar que existió una especie de lagartos intelegentes que desapareció, y hoy sólo quedan las especies menos inteligentes de ese tronco común, como las lagartijas y los cocodrilos. Algo así como si los humanos hubieran desaparecido, y hoy sólo quedaran las diferentes especies de monos de monos y primates.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues si.
> 
> Todos los años hay cifras de muertes similares en esa época y los hospitales suelen estar desborados.



Ya te digo ... es llegar octubre-noviembre y en el hospital de mi zona no se puede ni aparcar ... El párking está lleno de coches fúnebres esperando su muerto por gripe ....


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Cometes un error de bulto infravalorando al enemigo.
> 
> Que dentro de la élite haya retrasados no signficia que no tengan en su equipo a gente super potente y además con acceso a información que gente como nosotros nunca conocerá.



Te diré .... fíjate tu. Élite: Florentino. Equipo: Inda, Ferreras, Ana Rosa, Villarejo, Ancelotti ....


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, no descendemos del mono. La especies de monos y primates y los humanos descendemos de un tronco común. Tan evolucionado está un mono actual, como un humano, o como una lagartija.
> 
> Incluso se podría pensar que existió una especie de lagartos intelegentes que desapareció, y hoy sólo quedan las especies menos inteligentes de ese tronco común. Algo así como si los humanos hubieran desaparecido, y hoy sólo quedaran las diferentes especies de monos de monos y primates.



boh ! No me voy a liar con tonterías. 

Somos la especie más inteligente por ser parientes de la segunda especie más inteligente : los chimpancés. Fin. 

somos el mismo ser con diferente aspecto .

resumiendo : dentro de un perro, un mono, una vaca ,un león o una persona ,habita un Juramaia sinensis, una rana y un pez .

Todos nuestros antepasados viven en nuestro cuerpo y nuestra mente y su huella permanece de la misma manera que un bulldog - un galgo - un chihuahua ... es un lobo mutado.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China procura intervenir lo mínimo en el mercado



Jack Ma disiente con fiereza ....  

En china no vuela una mosca sin que se entere el partido.


----------



## manodura79 (17 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que necesidad tienen los serbios de vender armas y luego poner una bomba en el Antonov y los rusos, ganar fama de terroristas ???.
> 
> PD- Es casi seguro que transportarian armas y explosivos convencionales, nada biologico o nuclear, falsa bandera usana ???.



El tufo a operación israelí es bastante importante. Ese avión se dirigía a Jordania. Si volatilizaron un puerto con a saber que artefacto un avión es pecata minuta. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kreonte (17 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Me gusta la objetividad, aunque eso no exista, me gusta el dialogo y no tratare de convencerte de mis postulados pero......
> 
> El derecho internacional.....que es eso????? Lo que existe son las relaciones entre estados en terminos de poder, ya nos lo explico el ex-embajador, que como bien dijo yo se de lo que va esto y lamento decirles que los Reyes son los padres
> 
> ...



Malditas normas de ius cogens creadas para evitar el genocidio, el uso de armas nucleares, las muertes arbitrarias, el uso de armas no convencionales frente a poblaciones civiles y promover la resolución pacífica de los conflictos, las fronteras y el respeto a los pueblos que las habitan. QUE SE JODAN. YO QUIERO SER COMO PUTÍN y CONQUISTAR como sea. VIVA EL RISK.

Lo curioso de muchos de ustedes es que critican el mantenimiento de un Estado artificial producto de X (parece que al ser "creación" soviética y ser Rusia la heredera natural de la Unión tiene legitimidad para modficiarlo en cuanto desee aún mediante la fuerza) y a la vez defienden a ultranza el mantenimiento de la Yugoslavia de Tito aunque se desintegrase por si sola, o que el pueblo checheno con una cultura y lengua diferente fuese arrasado en cuanto quiso declararse independiente.

En cuanto a los presidentes yanquis lo que dices son hipótesis q no tuvieron lugar. Solo la familia Bush y los Roosevelt han tocado chapa, y en el caso de estos últimos hubo casi 40 años de por medio. No ha sido una transmisión descarada de poder.


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China procura intervenir lo mínimo en el mercado por que son muy conscientes de los problemas que acarrea. Hay que decir que cuando es necesario actuan y suelen hacerlo bien, pero claro el Régimen Chino en cuanto a intelecto está mucho más allá del izquierdoso medio occidental.
> 
> Las ideas cutres que salen de la izquierda para la gestión de la economía suelen crear más problemas de los que pretenden solventar.



En el mercado no pero dan directrices, invierten en las empresas estatales o paraestatales tipo Huawei e inyectan cantidades ingentes de dinero en investigación en las areas que consideran prioritarias.

Lo que ya no sé es si hacen como nuestros gobernantes que inyectan para empresas privadas para que sigan siendo privadas y además dinero no sujeto a objetivos y que con suerte los accionistas mayoritarios no son ni del país.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Malditas normas de ius cogens creadas para evitar el genocidio, el uso de armas nucleares, las muertes arbitrarias, el uso de armas no convencionales frente a poblaciones civiles y promover la resolución pacífica de los conflictos, las fronteras y el respeto a los pueblos que las habitan. QUE SE JODAN. YO QUIERO SER COMO PUTÍN y CONQUISTAR como sea.
> 
> Lo curioso de muchos de ustedes es que critican el mantenimiento de un Estado artificial producto de X (parece que al ser "creación" soviética y ser Rusia la heredera natural de la Unión tiene legitimidad para modficiarlo en cuanto desee aún mediante la fuerza) y a la vez defienden a ultranza el mantenimiento de la Yugoslavia de Tito aunque se desintegrase por si sola, o que el pueblo checheno con una cultura y lengua diferente fuese arrasado en cuanto quiso declararse independiente.
> 
> En cuanto a los presidentes yanquis lo que dices son hipótesis q no tuvieron lugar. Solo la familia Bush y los Roosevelt han tocado chapa, y en el caso de estos últimos hubo casi 40 años de por medio. No ha sido una transmisión descarada de poder.



No enfocas el problema desde los parámetros pertinentes. Así nunca llegarás a las conclusiones correctas.

En 1962 USA se sintió amenazada porque la URSS estaba en Cuba. En 2022 Rusia se ha sentido amenazada porque la OTAN estaba en Ucrania. En 1962 los cubanos se libraron de las hostias porque los rusos y los yankis llegaron a un acuerdo. En 2022 a los ucranianos los están inflando a hostias porque esta vez rusos y yankis no se han puesto de acuerdo. Es así de simple.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Y los de enmedio también aguantarán, necesitan un buen estamento burocrático y remeros fieles, una buena masa de imbéciles que soporten el chiringo.
> 
> Y eso no ocurriría en una guerra total



Estoy de acuerdo pero con matices. 
Esa clase media de "técnicos" no será muy grande y estará formada por gente completamente leal a los de arriba, ideologizada y fanatizada en la ideología progreliberal.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Japan: Shinzo Abe’s Assassination – A Hidden Agenda? Enforce a One World Order (OWO) - Global Research


All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Follow us on Instagram and Twitter and subscribe to...




www.globalresearch.ca





Japón: El asesinato de Shinzo Abe: ¿una agenda oculta? Hacer cumplir un orden mundial único (OWO)


15/07/2022

por Peter Koenig


_El asesinato de *Shinzo Abe* puede no haber sido solo el acto de un loco con un arma de fabricación propia. Ver el análisis de Emanuel Pastreich

Puede haber una agenda más profunda detrás de esto, una agenda que impregna casi todo lo que estamos viendo y experimentando en nuestro mundo intrincado, caótico y poco transparente._

Una agenda con tres grandes objetivos:

*Globalización* , es decir, control total a través de un Orden Mundial Único (OWO) por una élite financiera pequeña pero extremadamente rica;
*Digitalización de todo* : para facilitar el control total; y
*Despoblación masiva,* eliminación de los “comedores inútiles” (Yuval Noah Hariri, asesor personal cercano de Klaus Schwab), para que los generosos pero limitados recursos de la Madre Tierra estén disponibles para los pocos gobernantes autodesignados.
El ex primer ministro, *Shinzo Abe* , líder del Partido Demócrata Liberal Conservador de Japón, era nacionalista, no globalista. Hizo campaña para que su partido obtuviera una mayoría de dos tercios en las próximas elecciones parlamentarias.

Los no globalistas, aquellos que se paran y luchan por la soberanía de sus países y pueblos, no son bien vistos por los globalistas, por decirlo con benevolencia.

Hay otras personalidades de renombre que entran en esta categoría. Por ejemplo, el expresidente Trump, los presidentes Putin y Xi Jinping, así como el exprimer ministro paquistaní, Imran Khan, quien fue destituido de su cargo el 10 de abril de este año por un “voto de confianza” parlamentario instigado y comprado por Estados Unidos. Y, sin olvidar a _Muammar Gaddafi, quien fue capturado y asesinado atrozmente el 20 de octubre de 2011._

El asesinato de Gaddafi fue instigado y organizado por Estados Unidos y Francia, porque Gaddafi quería liberar a África de la dependencia monetaria y económica, o mejor llamada “esclavitud”, de Europa, en particular de Francia (África occidental y central) y Estados Unidos, mediante la introducción de una moneda de oro. y dinar africano a base de petróleo.

Un campeón anterior de la independencia y las naciones soberanas fue el difunto presidente John F. Kennedy.

*

De vuelta a Japón. Se necesita una mayoría de dos tercios para enmendar la Constitución y otorgar a Japón la autonomía militar y la soberanía política que se le prometió en la firma del _Acuerdo de Paz de San Francisco_ después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en 1951.

La promulgación del Acuerdo de Paz de San Francisco el 28 de abril de 1952 devolvió cierta soberanía a Japón. El Tratado fue firmado por 48 naciones. Sin embargo, el Tratado limitaba la soberanía de Japón, en la medida en que estipulaba que Japón no podía tener un ejército completo. El artículo 9 de la Constitución japonesa prohíbe que Japón _establezca una fuerza militar o resuelva conflictos internacionales a través de la violencia_ . 

Existe cierta similitud con Alemania que, a partir de este día, solo tiene un Acuerdo de Armisticio con los vencedores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero no un Acuerdo de Paz. Según este arreglo, Alemania no puede tener un ejército ofensivo ni armas nucleares en su territorio.

No importa que la Base Aérea de los EE. UU. en Ramstein, cerca de Frankfurt, una de las más grandes fuera de los EE. UU., almacene innumerables ojivas nucleares. He aquí una de esas flagrantes contradicciones de los poderosos en los juegos de poder de hoy.

El artículo 9 se interpreta en el sentido de que las fuerzas armadas son legítimas únicamente para la autodefensa pasiva. Esta es una grave limitación para la estrategia de defensa de Japón. Visto desde una perspectiva influenciada por los medios japoneses, esto es especialmente cierto a la luz del ascenso militar cada vez mayor y más visible de China.

Las reglas bajo el Artículo 9 implicaban que Estados Unidos garantizaría la seguridad de Japón al estacionar personal militar estadounidense en Japón. De hecho, hay al menos 7 bases militares estadounidenses con más de 80.000 efectivos militares, lo que convierte a Japón en el país con más presencia militar estadounidense en todo el mundo. En total, cerca de la mitad de todas las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses estacionadas en el extranjero tienen su base en Japón.

Esto es visto por muchos, si no la mayoría de los japoneses, como una grave limitación de la soberanía de su país.

En mayo de 2017, el entonces primer ministro japonés, Abe, fijó como fecha límite de 2020 para revisar el artículo 9, que legitimaría a las Fuerzas de Autodefensa de Japón (JSDF) como un verdadero sistema de defensa militar, con capacidades preventivas, en la Constitución de Japón. El primer ministro Abe se retiró en 2020, oficialmente debido a problemas de salud, sin revisar el artículo 9. 

Cuando le dispararon el 8 de julio de 2022, el ex primer ministro Abe hizo campaña para que sus Demócratas Liberales Conservadores obtuvieran una mayoría de dos tercios, de modo que la Constitución pudiera ser enmendada, eliminando o modificando el Artículo 9. También habría dado poder al Parlamento. decidir sobre la presencia militar extranjera en Japón.

Todo esto es claramente un alejamiento del globalismo. Ciertamente, un factor perturbador para aquellos que aún defienden el dogma del Orden Mundial Único (OWO), especialmente el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) y sus maestros financieros, la fusión de los gigantes financieros mundiales BlackRock, Vanguard y State Street. En el caso de los EE. UU., el intento del primer ministro Abe de lograr la plena soberanía fue una "amenaza" para la posición militar estratégica de los EE. UU. a las puertas de China.

Japón es también la tercera economía más grande del mundo con activos valorados en el equivalente a US$ 12 billones, cerca del 9% del PIB mundial, con más de 50 de las compañías Fortune Global 500 con sede en Japón. Y la mayoría, si no todos, están controlados por la oligarquía financiera, liderada por, lo adivinaste, BlackRock-Vanguard-State Street.

¿Sería sorprendente, por lo tanto, que una mayoría decisiva de los demócratas liberales conservadores de Shinzo Abe no fuera deseable para los imperios políticos y financieros del mundo?

Sin embargo, la _desglobalización_ está en pleno apogeo en todo el mundo, ya que la mayoría de los países, y especialmente la gente tanto del Sur Global como del Norte Global, han sufrido bajo la globalización y quieren desesperadamente recuperar la soberanía de sus países.

Por ahora, parece una batalla perdida para los gnomos OWO, pero la guerra no ha terminado de ninguna manera.

Las personas de todo el mundo deben permanecer alerta y defender activamente sus derechos soberanos, los derechos humanos y los derechos sociales. La tendencia parece positiva hasta ahora, ya que la estructura OWO parece estar desmoronándose y dando paso a un mundo multipolar, posiblemente liderado por China y Rusia, tanto política como económicamente, con monedas respaldadas por materias primas y, sobre todo, preservando la autonomía de cada nación. y propio sistema monetario soberano.

El asesinato de Shinzo Abe puede haber sido más que una amenaza para el Parlamento de Japón, pero una advertencia directa para el movimiento antiglobalización en todo el mundo.

Sin miedo.

Prevalecerá el Poder Popular.


_*Peter Koenig* es analista geopolítico y ex economista sénior del Banco Mundial y la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), donde trabajó durante más de 30 años en todo el mundo. Da conferencias en universidades de Estados Unidos, Europa y América del Sur. Escribe regularmente para revistas en línea y es autor de Implosion: un thriller económico sobre la guerra, la destrucción ambiental y la codicia corporativa; y  coautor del libro de Cynthia McKinney "When China Sneezes: From the Coronavirus Lockdown to the Global Politico-Economic Crisis" ( Clarity Press, 1 de noviembre de 2020)._


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Desde hace 2 meses Rusia está estancada, sufriendo una guerra de desgaste que no puede ganar contra USA y sus lacayos amamantando a los ucro nazis. Cada semana los ucros cuentan con mejores y más medios. Ya vemos derribar misiles, cada vez más. La aviación no puede volar y los anticarros mantienen a raya a los blindados. Queda duelo artillero y en eso están. Los USA se descojonan cada día con más ganas. Europa paga, así que todo es OK para los anglos. Una puta mierda para el “gran estratega” llamado Putin.



Pues yo creo que Biden no tiene motivos para descojonarse.... En noviembre lo veremos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Te recuerdo que cuando caiga la línea Krmatorsk - Sloviansk, que es lo único serio que queda del Donbass, se acabaron montes y bosques donde guarecerse. Los ucranianos tendrán a sus espaldas más de 170 km en línea recta hasta el Dnieper de estepa y sin apenas pueblos ni ciudades, donde esconder los Himars, los obuses y los tanques que les dan los europeos para limpiar sus inventarios.
> Y una vez llegados al Dniper, todo el este de Ucrania es zona prorrusa en un porcentaje que supera el 50% - 90%, fácil de administrar para los rusos y ahí se acabó su operación especial. Bueno, yo si fuese Putin iría por Odessa, ciudad prorrusa donde las haya. Y luego sentarme a negociar, pero con mis condiciones.
> 
> Por cierto, en la prensa comienza el lavado de cerebro para la borregada de que hay que sufrir y pasar frío en invierno porque Putin es malo y el culpable de todo.



Odessa tienen que tomarla de cara a una negociación. 
Si los ucranianos siguen en sus trece no se les devuelve, si se portan bien y se convierten en un país desmilitarizado, desnazificado y neutral se les devuelve como gesto de buena voluntad y salida al mar. Además de zona de amortiguación. Eso sí con respeto absoluto a la cultura rusa, lengua rusa e historia rusa de la ciudad. 
Odessa y Jarkov deben caer.


----------



## Kreonte (17 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Espera, quieres decir que se ha superado tras la última invasión/bombardeo/genocidio de la OTAN y sus aliados. Justo se superó después de la guerra en Ucrania (me refiero a la de 2014, ojo, los ucras pudieron bombardear a placer porque era su propio territorio, y ahora pueden seguir bombardeando, con todo el derecho).
> 
> Ahora YA LO ENTIENDO TODO.
> 
> ...



Ucrania bombardea su propio territorio porque está inmerso en una guerra civil, guerra que no se hubiese producido si desde el lado ruso no se suministrase armamento a los insurgentes.


kelden dijo:


> No enfocas el problema desde los parámetros pertinentes. Así nunca llegarás a las conclusiones correctas.
> 
> En 1962 USA se sintió amenazada porque la URSS estaba en Cuba. En 2022 Rusia se ha sentido amenazada porque la OTAN estaba en Ucrania. En 1962 los cubanos se libraron de las hostias porque los rusos y los yankis llegaron a un acuerdo. En 2022 a los ucranianos los están inflando a hostias porque esta vez rusos y yankis no se han puesto de acuerdo. Es así de simple.



Pero no se siente amenazada por Turquía, las repúblicas bálticas, ni tampoco ahora, pese a los ladridos a Finlandia o Suecia. Al final reconocen que se la sopla si ingresan o no y que basta con colocar proporcionalmente material en la frontera. Lo de Ucrania va más allá. Esto es como si Europa invade Kaliningrado porque tiene miedito. Que por cierto, este territorio para Rusia si cuenta como legítimamente propio y no una "creación artificial de la URSS" no? No te equivoques. Europa es la parguela de todo esto. Esto es un juego entre USA y Rusia siendo Rusia la gran desestabilizadora de la zona. Los rusos son como los chinos. No cuentan una verdad. Todo lo que dicen tiene un doble sentido.


----------



## Alabama Anon (17 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Odessa tienen que tomarla de cara a una negociación.
> Si los ucranianos siguen en sus trece no se les devuelve, si se portan bien y se convierten en un país desmilitarizado, desnazificado y neutral se les devuelve como gesto de buena voluntad y salida al mar. Además de zona de amortiguación. Eso sí con respeto absoluto a la cultura rusa, lengua rusa e historia rusa de la ciudad.
> Odessa y Jarkov deben caer.



Odessa no la esperaria este año, Kharkov si, pero la geografia de Odessa es muy complicada y hay que tomar Nikolaev antes tambien


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## rober713 (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Malditas normas de ius cogens creadas para evitar el genocidio, el uso de armas nucleares, las muertes arbitrarias, el uso de armas no convencionales frente a poblaciones civiles y promover la resolución pacífica de los conflictos, las fronteras y el respeto a los pueblos que las habitan. QUE SE JODAN. YO QUIERO SER COMO PUTÍN y CONQUISTAR como sea.
> 
> Lo curioso de muchos de ustedes es que critican el mantenimiento de un Estado artificial producto de X (parece que al ser "creación" soviética y ser Rusia la heredera natural de la Unión tiene legitimidad para modficiarlo en cuanto desee aún mediante la fuerza) y a la vez defienden a ultranza el mantenimiento de la Yugoslavia de Tito aunque se desintegrase por si sola, o que el pueblo checheno con una cultura y lengua diferente fuese arrasado en cuanto quiso declararse independiente.
> 
> En cuanto a los presidentes yanquis lo que dices son hipótesis q no tuvieron lugar. Solo la familia Bush y los Roosevelt han tocado chapa, y en el caso de estos últimos hubo casi 40 años de por medio. No ha sido una transmisión descarada de poder.



Como dije me gusta el dialogo y no tratare de convencerte de mis postulados......sigamos con el pero...

Hasta ahora el unico estado que ha utilizado armas nucleares sobre una poblacion civil ha sido, bueno ya sabes quien ha sido

Que no, que no, que yo no defiendo la Yugoslavia de Tito que yo digo que la OTAN en la guerra de Kosovo fue a saco contra una mierdecilla porque en Rusia estaba Yeltsin, si hubiera estado Putin no hubieran tenido cojones...otra vez, recuerdas lo de relacion entre estados en terminos de poder, que me gustaria que fuera distinto, por supuesto, no me tengo por un hijo de puta.

Ya lo escribi hace tiempo, he tenido en la mesa de mi casa a muchos ucranianos, del oeste y del este, y del oeste a una mujer a la que admiro mucho por su coraje, del oeste tambien a un pravosheki que no sabia comportarse y al que largue de mi mesa. Y tambien a unos ciudadanos de Kerch, a los que les entra la risa cuando les dicen ucranianos......QUE NO, QUE NOSOTROS SOMOS RUSOS, NO SOMOS UCRANIANOS. Lo de Chechenia, tambien lo comente hace cierto tiempo tambien, nunca he estado en Chechenia pero si en Kabardino-Balkaria lo cual me sirvio para pulsar la cuestion chechena y demostrarme que Rusia es la Federacion Rusa, donde etnias, culturas y lenguas se integran en una casa comun y bien ORGULLOSOS que estan de ello. En la UE solo estan orgulloso de ser europeos los de Bruselas, la Bruselas del champan y caviar en la Eurocamara.

Conoce a cuanta mas gente posible y ..... si son mujeres mejor  .

En cuanto a los presidentes USA, es cierto, no sucedio....probablemente haya hablado de ciencia ficcion


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

_A este análisis se refiere el articulo anterior._









When the Globalists Crossed the Rubicon: The Assassination of Shinzo Abe - Global Research


All Global Research articles can be read in 51 languages by activating the “Translate Website” drop down menu on the top banner of our home page (Desktop version). To receive Global Research’s Daily Newsletter (selected articles), click here. Follow us on Instagram and Twitter and subscribe to...




www.globalresearch.ca





Cuando los globalistas cruzaron el Rubicón: El asesinato de Shinzo Abe


14/07/2022

por Emanuel Pastreich


_El 8 de julio fue un día bochornoso en la antigua capital de Japón. *Shinzo Abe* , la figura más poderosa de la política japonesa, estaba pronunciando un discurso de campaña para un candidato local del Partido Liberal Democrático frente a la estación de tren de Nara Kintetsu cuando de repente sonó un fuerte estruendo, seguido de una extraña nube de humo._

La respuesta fue increíble. Entre aquellos en la multitud reunida inusualmente grande, ni una sola persona corrió para cubrirse o cayó al suelo aterrorizada.

Los guardaespaldas de Abe, que permanecieron inusualmente lejos de él durante el discurso, lo miraron impasibles, sin hacer ningún esfuerzo por protegerlo o llevarlo a un lugar seguro.

Unos segundos más tarde, Abe se derrumbó y se derrumbó en el suelo, yaciendo impasible con su chaqueta azul estándar, camisa blanca, ahora salpicada de sangre, y la insignia azul de solidaridad con los japoneses secuestrados en Corea del Norte. Lo más probable es que lo mataran instantáneamente.

Solo entonces los guardaespaldas capturaron al sospechoso, *Yamagami Toruya* , que estaba parado detrás de Abe. La pelea con Yamagami tomó la forma de un baile coreografiado para la audiencia televisiva, no un derribo profesional.

Yamagami fue inmediatamente identificado por los medios como un ex miembro de la Fuerza de Autodefensa Marítima de 41 años que tenía quejas personales con Abe.

Yamagami le contó todo a la policía sin dudarlo. Ni siquiera trató de huir de la escena y todavía sostenía la tonta pistola hecha a mano cuando los guardaespaldas lo agarraron.

Incluso después de que Abe yaciera en el pavimento, ni una sola persona en la multitud corrió en busca de refugio, ni siquiera miró a su alrededor para determinar de dónde provenían los disparos. Todos parecían saber, mágicamente, que el tiroteo había terminado.

Entonces comenzó la comedia. En lugar de poner a Abe en una limusina y llevárselo, los que estaban a su alrededor simplemente llamaban a los transeúntes y preguntaban si alguien era médico.

Los medios de comunicación aceptaron de inmediato la conclusión del "pistolero solitario" de este ataque, repitiendo la entretenida historia de cómo Yamagami se asoció con Toitsu Kyokai, una nueva religión iniciada por el carismático chamán Kawase Kayo, y por qué culpó a Abe, quien tuvo intercambios con ese grupo. por los problemas de su madre.

Debido a que Toitsu Kyokai tiene seguidores de la Iglesia de la Unificación fundada por el Reverendo Moon Sun Myung, el periodista Michael Penn llegó a la conclusión de que la conspiración que condujo a la muerte de Abe fue el resultado de su colaboración con los Moonies.

Aunque los principales medios de comunicación aceptaron esta fantástica historia, la policía y el aparato de seguridad japoneses no lograron aplastar las interpretaciones alternativas. El bloguero Takashi Kitagawa publicó materiales el 10 de julio que sugerían que a Abe le dispararon desde el frente, no desde la parte trasera donde estaba Yamagami, y que los disparos deben haber sido disparados en ángulo desde la parte superior de uno o ambos edificios altos en a ambos lados de la intersección frente a la plaza de la estación de tren.


*Publicaciones de Takahashi Kitakawa:*








El análisis de Kitagawa sobre las trayectorias de las balas era más científico que todo lo ofrecido por los medios que habían afirmado , sin fundamento, que Abe solo había recibido un disparo hasta que el cirujano anunció esa noche que había habido dos balas.

Las posibilidades de que un hombre que empuña una extraña pistola casera, parado a más de cinco metros de distancia en una multitud, pueda golpear a Abe dos veces son bajas. La personalidad de la televisión Kozono Hiromi, quien también es un experto en armas, comentó en su programa “Sukkiri” (el 12 de julio) que tal hazaña sería increíble .

*Una mirada cuidadosa a los videos sugiere que un rifle con silenciador disparó múltiples tiros desde lo alto de un edificio vecino.*

安倍晋三元総理大臣暗殺についてde Emanuel Pastreich en Vimeo .



*El mensaje al mundo*
Para una figura como Shinzo Abe, el jugador político más poderoso de Japón y la persona a la que los políticos y burócratas japoneses se unieron en respuesta a la incertidumbre sin precedentes que surgió de la crisis geopolítica actual, *ser asesinado a tiros sin ningún equipo de seguridad serio cerca no tiene sentido. .*

Quizás el mensaje se perdió entre los espectadores en casa, pero fue muy claro para otros políticos japoneses. De hecho, el mensaje fue claro para *Boris Johnson,* quien fue expulsado del poder casi exactamente en el mismo momento en que le dispararon a Abe, o para *Emmanuel Macron,* quien repentinamente fue acusado de un escándalo de tráfico de influencias para Uber, y enfrenta demandas por su destitución del cargo, el 11 de julio, después de meses de protestas masivas que no lograron influir en él de ninguna manera.

El mensaje estaba escrito en toda la camisa blanca de Abe en rojo: aceptar el sistema globalista y promover el régimen de COVID-19 no es suficiente para garantizar la seguridad, incluso para el líder de una nación del G7.

Abe fue la víctima de más alto rango hasta el momento del cáncer oculto que corroe la gobernabilidad en los estados nacionales de todo el mundo, una enfermedad institucional que aleja la toma de decisiones de los gobiernos nacionales a una red de bancos privados de supercomputadoras, grupos de capital privado, por contrato. firmas de inteligencia en Tel Aviv, Londres y Reston, y los pensadores estratégicos empleados por los multimillonarios en el Foro Económico Mundial, la OTAN, el Banco Mundial y otras instituciones asombrosas.

La cuarta revolución industrial fue la excusa empleada para transferir el control de toda la información que entra y sale de los gobiernos centrales a Facebook, Amazon, Oracle, Google, SAP y otros en nombre de la eficiencia. Como comentó JP Morgan, “Todo tiene dos razones: una buena razón y una razón real”.

Con el asesinato de Abe, estos tiranos de la tecnología y sus amos han cruzado el Rubicón, declarando que aquellos vestidos con los atavíos de la autoridad estatal pueden ser segados con impunidad si no siguen las órdenes.

*El problema con Japón*
Japón es anunciado como la única nación asiática lo suficientemente avanzada como para unirse a "Occidente", ser miembro del exclusivo club G7 y estar calificado para colaborar con (y posiblemente ser miembro) del principal programa de intercambio de inteligencia, el " cinco ojos”. Sin embargo, Japón ha seguido desafiando las expectativas y las demandas de los financieros globales y los planificadores dentro de la circunvalación y en Wall Street para el Nuevo Orden Mundial.

Aunque fue Corea del Sur en Asia la que constantemente ha sido reprendida en Washington como un aliado que no está a la altura de Japón, la verdad es que los súper ricos ocupados en apoderarse del Pentágono y de toda la economía global, estaban comenzando a albergar dudas sobre la fiabilidad de Japón.

El sistema globalista del Banco Mundial, Goldman Sachs o el Centro Belfer para la Ciencia y Asuntos Internacionales de la Universidad de Harvard tiene un camino establecido para los mejores y más brillantes de las “naciones avanzadas”.

Elites de Australia, Francia, Alemania, Noruega o Italia, aprendan a hablar inglés con fluidez, pasen un tiempo en Washington, Londres o Ginebra en un grupo de expertos o en una universidad, aseguren una sinecura segura en un banco, una institución gubernamental o un instituto de investigación. que les asegure un buen ingreso, y adopten como evangelio la perspectiva de sentido común, pro-finanzas, que ofrece la revista The Economist.

Sin embargo, Japón, aunque tiene un avanzado sistema bancario propio, aunque su dominio de tecnologías avanzadas lo convierte en el único rival de Alemania en máquinas herramienta, y aunque tiene un sofisticado sistema educativo capaz de producir numerosos premios Nobel, no producir líderes que sigan este modelo para la nación “desarrollada”.

La élite japonesa no estudia en el extranjero en su mayor parte y Japón tiene círculos intelectuales sofisticados que no dependen de la información traída de fuentes académicas o periodísticas en el extranjero.

A diferencia de otras naciones, los japoneses escriben artículos de revistas sofisticados completamente en japonés, citando solo a expertos japoneses. De hecho, en campos como la botánica y la biología celular, Japón tiene revistas de clase mundial escritas íntegramente en japonés.

De manera similar, Japón tiene una economía interna sofisticada que no es fácil de penetrar por las corporaciones multinacionales, por mucho que lo intenten.

La concentración masiva de riqueza durante la última década ha permitido a los súper ricos crear redes invisibles para un gobierno global secreto, mejor representado por el programa Jóvenes Líderes Globales del Foro Económico Mundial y el programa Schwarzman Scholars. Estas figuras en ascenso en la política se infiltran en los gobiernos, las industrias y las instituciones de investigación de las naciones para asegurarse de que la agenda globalista avance sin obstáculos.

Japón se ha visto afectado por esta forma astuta de gobierno global. Y, sin embargo, los japoneses que hablan bien inglés o que estudian en Harvard no están necesariamente en la vía rápida en la sociedad japonesa.

Hay una independencia obstinada en la diplomacia y la economía de Japón, algo que generó preocupación entre la multitud de Davos durante las campañas de COVID-19.

Aunque la administración de Abe (y la subsiguiente administración de Kishida) siguieron las directivas del Foro Económico Mundial y la Organización Mundial de la Salud sobre vacunas y distanciamiento social, el gobierno japonés fue menos intrusivo en la vida de los ciudadanos que la mayoría de las naciones, y fue menos éxito en obligar a las organizaciones a exigir la vacunación .

El uso de códigos QR para bloquear el servicio a los no vacunados fue limitado en su implementación en Japón en comparación con otras naciones "avanzadas".

Además, el gobierno japonés se niega a implementar completamente la agenda de digitalización exigida, negando así a los gigantes tecnológicos multinacionales el control sobre Japón que ejercen en otros lugares. Este retraso en la digitalización de Japón llevó al Wilson Center en Washington DC a invitar a *Karen Makishima* , ministra de la Agencia Digital de Japón (lanzada bajo la presión de las finanzas globales en septiembre de 2021) para que pudiera explicar por qué Japón ha tardado tanto en digitalizarse (13 de julio). ).

Los japoneses son cada vez más conscientes de que su resistencia a la digitalización, a la subcontratación a gran escala de las funciones del gobierno y la universidad a gigantes tecnológicos multinacionales, y a la privatización de la información, no les interesa.

Japón continúa operando instituciones en idioma japonés que siguen viejas costumbres, incluido el uso de registros escritos. Los japoneses todavía leen libros y no están tan enamorados de la IA como los coreanos y los chinos.

La resistencia de Japón se remonta a la restauración Meiji de 1867. Japón se propuso crear un sistema gubernamental en el que las ideas occidentales se tradujeran al japonés, combinadas con conceptos japoneses, para crear un discurso interno complejo. El sistema de gobierno establecido en la restauración Meiji sigue vigente en gran medida, utilizando modelos de gobierno basados en principios premodernos del pasado de Japón y China, y extraídos de la Prusia e Inglaterra del siglo XIX.

El resultado es un enfoque feudal de la gobernanza en el que los ministros supervisan los feudos de los burócratas que cuidan cuidadosamente sus propios presupuestos y mantienen sus propias cadenas internas de mando.

.../...


----------



## vettonio (17 Jul 2022)

Pido disculpas por el off topic pero está ocurriendo ahora mismo:


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

.../...

*El problema con Abe*
Shinzo Abe fue uno de los políticos más sofisticados de nuestra era, siempre abierto a hacer un trato con los Estados Unidos u otras instituciones globales, pero siempre cauteloso cuando se trataba de hacer de Japón el tema de los dictados globalistas.

Abe albergaba el sueño de restaurar Japón a su estatus de imperio y se imaginaba a sí mismo como la reencarnación del Emperador Meiji.

Abe era diferente de Johnson o Macron en que no estaba tan interesado en aparecer en la televisión como en controlar el proceso real de toma de decisiones dentro de Japón.

No hay necesidad de glorificar el reinado de Abe, como algunos han tratado de hacer. Era un infiltrado corrupto que impulsó la peligrosa privatización del gobierno, el vaciamiento de la educación y respaldó un cambio masivo de activos de la clase media a los ricos.

Su uso del foro de ultraderecha Nihon Kaigi para promover una agenda ultranacionalista y glorificar los aspectos más ofensivos del pasado imperial de Japón fue profundamente perturbador. Abe dio su apoyo inquebrantable a todos los gastos militares, sin importar cuán tontos fueran, y estaba dispuesto a apoyar casi cualquier despilfarro estadounidense.

Dicho esto, como nieto del primer ministro Nobusuke Kishi e hijo del ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Shintaro Abe, Shinzo Abe demostró ser un político astuto desde la infancia. Fue creativo en su uso de una amplia gama de herramientas políticas para avanzar en su agenda, y podía llamar a líderes corporativos y gubernamentales de todo el mundo con una facilidad que ningún otro político asiático podría.

Recuerdo vívidamente la impresión que recibí de Abe en las dos ocasiones en que lo conocí en persona. Cualquiera que sea la política cínica que haya promovido, irradiaba a su audiencia una pureza y sencillez, lo que los japoneses llaman "sunao", que era cautivador. Su actitud sugería una receptividad y apertura que inspiraba lealtad entre sus seguidores y que podía abrumar a los que eran hostiles a sus políticas.

En resumen, Abe era una figura política sofisticada que era capaz de enfrentar a un bando contra el otro dentro del Partido Liberal Democrático y dentro de la comunidad internacional, mientras aparentaba ser un líder considerado y benévolo.

Por esta razón, los japoneses hostiles al nacionalismo étnico de Abe todavía estaban dispuestos a apoyarlo porque era el único político que creían capaz de restaurar el liderazgo político mundial en Japón.

Los diplomáticos y oficiales militares japoneses se preocupan sin cesar por la falta de visión de Japón. Aunque Japón tiene todas las calificaciones para ser una gran potencia, razonan, está dirigido por una serie de poco impresionantes graduados de la Universidad de Tokio; hombres que son buenos para tomar exámenes, pero que no están dispuestos a correr riesgos.

Japón no produce ninguno como Putin o Xi, y ni siquiera un Macron o un Johnson.

Abe quería ser un líder y tenía las conexiones, el talento y la crueldad necesarios para desempeñar ese papel en el escenario mundial. Ya era el primer ministro con más años de servicio en la historia de Japón y tenía planes para una tercera candidatura como primer ministro, cuando fue derribado.

No hace falta decir que los poderes detrás del Foro Económico Mundial no quieren líderes nacionales como Abe, incluso si se ajustan a la agenda global, porque son capaces de organizar la resistencia dentro del estado nación.

*¿Qué salió mal?*
Abe pudo manejar, utilizando las herramientas tradicionales del arte de gobernar, el dilema imposible que enfrentó Japón durante la última década a medida que aumentaban sus lazos económicos con China y Rusia, pero su integración política y de seguridad con Estados Unidos, Israel y el bloque de la OTAN prosiguió. rápidamente.

Era imposible para Japón estar tan cerca de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados mientras mantenía relaciones amistosas con Rusia y China. Sin embargo, Abe casi lo logra.

Abe se mantuvo concentrado y tranquilo. Hizo uso de todas sus habilidades y conexiones cuando se dispuso a tallar un espacio único para Japón. En el camino, Abe recurrió a la sofisticada diplomacia de su pensador estratégico *Shotaro Yachi* del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores para asegurarse de que Japón encontrara su lugar bajo el sol.

Abe y Yachi utilizaron estrategias geopolíticas contradictorias, pero efectivas, para involucrar tanto a Oriente como a Occidente, haciendo amplio uso de la diplomacia secreta para sellar acuerdos a largo plazo que pusieron a Japón de nuevo en el juego de las grandes potencias.

Por un lado, Abe les presentó a Obama y Trump un Japón que estaba dispuesto a ir más allá que Corea del Sur, Australia u otra India para respaldar la posición de Washington. Abe estaba dispuesto a sufrir tremendas críticas internas por impulsar una remilitarización que se ajustara a los planes estadounidenses para el Este de Asia.

Al mismo tiempo que impresionó a los políticos de Washington con su retórica entusiasta pro estadounidense, combinada con la compra de sistemas de armas, Abe también se comprometió con China y Rusia al más alto nivel. Esa no fue una hazaña pequeña e implicó un cabildeo sofisticado dentro de la circunvalación, y en Beijing y Moscú.

En el caso de Rusia, Abe negoció con éxito un complejo tratado de paz con Rusia en 2019 que habría normalizado las relaciones y resuelto la disputa sobre los Territorios del Norte (las Islas Kuriles en ruso). Pudo asegurar contratos de energía para empresas japonesas y encontrar oportunidades de inversión en Rusia incluso cuando Washington aumentó la presión sobre Tokio para imponer sanciones.

El periodista Tanaka Sakai señala que a Abe no se le prohibió la entrada a Rusia después de que el gobierno ruso prohibiera la entrada a todos los demás representantes del gobierno japonés.

Abe también se comprometió seriamente con China, solidificando los lazos institucionales a largo plazo y buscando negociaciones de acuerdos de libre comercio que alcanzaron un gran avance en la decimoquinta ronda de conversaciones (del 9 al 12 de abril de 2019). Abe tenía fácil acceso a los principales políticos chinos y ellos lo consideraban confiable y predecible, a pesar de que su retórica era duramente antichina.

El evento crítico que probablemente desencadenó el proceso que condujo al asesinato de Abe fue la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid (28-30 de junio).

La cumbre de la OTAN fue un momento en el que los actores ocultos detrás de escena establecieron la ley para el nuevo orden global. La OTAN está en una vía rápida para evolucionar más allá de una alianza para defender Europa y convertirse en una potencia militar que no rinde cuentas, trabajando con el Foro Económico Mundial, los multimillonarios y los banqueros de todo el mundo, como un "ejército mundial", que funciona de manera muy similar a la británica. East India Company lo hizo en otra época.

La decisión de invitar a la cumbre de la OTAN a los líderes de Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia y Nueva Zelanda fue una parte fundamental de esta transformación de la OTAN.

Estas cuatro naciones fueron invitadas a unirse a un nivel sin precedentes de integración en seguridad, incluyendo el intercambio de inteligencia (subcontratación a multinacionales de gran tecnología), el uso de sistemas de armas avanzados (que deben ser administrados por el personal de multinacionales como Lockheed Martin), ejercicios conjuntos (que sentó un precedente para un proceso de toma de decisiones opresivo) y otros enfoques “colaborativos” que socavan la cadena de mando dentro del estado nación.

Cuando Kishida regresó a Tokio el primero de julio, no cabe duda de que uno de sus primeros encuentros fue con Abe. Kishida le explicó a Abe las condiciones imposibles que la administración Biden había exigido a Japón.

La Casa Blanca, por cierto, ahora es completamente la herramienta de globalistas como Victoria Nuland (Subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos) y otros entrenados por el clan Bush.

Las demandas hechas a Japón fueron de naturaleza suicida. Japón debía aumentar las sanciones económicas a Rusia, prepararse para una posible guerra con Rusia y prepararse para una guerra con China. Las funciones militares, de inteligencia y diplomáticas de Japón iban a ser transferidas a la masa emergente de contratistas privados que se reunían para el festín en torno a la OTAN.

No sabemos qué hizo Abe durante la semana anterior a su muerte. Lo más probable es que se haya lanzado a una jugada política sofisticada, utilizando todos sus activos en Washington DC, Beijing y Moscú, así como en Jerusalén, Berlín y Londres, para llegar a una respuesta de varios niveles que le daría al mundo la impresión de que Japón estaba detrás de Biden todo el tiempo, mientras que Japón buscaba una distensión con China y Rusia por la puerta de atrás.

El problema con esta respuesta fue que, dado que otras naciones habían sido cerradas, una jugada tan sofisticada de Japón la convirtió en la única nación importante con un poder ejecutivo semifuncional.

La muerte de Abe es muy similar a la del alcalde de Seúl, *Park Won Sun* , quien desapareció el 9 de julio de 2020 , exactamente dos años antes del asesinato de Abe. Park tomó medidas en el Ayuntamiento de Seúl para hacer retroceder las políticas de distanciamiento social de COVID-19 que estaba imponiendo el gobierno central. Su cuerpo fue encontrado al día siguiente y la muerte se calificó de inmediato como suicidio como resultado de su angustia por los cargos de acoso sexual por parte de un colega.

*¿Qué hacer ahora?*
El peligro de la situación actual no debe subestimarse. Si un número cada vez mayor de japoneses llega a percibir, como sugiere el periodista Tanaka Sakai, que Estados Unidos destruyó su mejor esperanza de liderazgo, y que los globalistas quieren que Japón se las arregle con una serie interminable de primeros ministros débiles de mente que dependen sobre Washington y otros actores ocultos de la clase de los parásitos, tal desarrollo podría provocar una ruptura total entre Japón y los Estados Unidos, lo que llevaría a un conflicto político o militar.

Es revelador que Michael Green, la mano superior de Japón en Washington DC, no escribió el tributo inicial a Abe que se publicó en la página de inicio de CSIS (Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales), su instituto de origen.

Green, veterano del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Bush y presidente Henry A. Kissinger del Programa de Asia en CSIS, es el autor de _Line of Advantage: Japan's Grand Strategy in the Era of Abe Shinzo. Green era un colaborador cercano de Abe, quizás el más cercano de cualquier estadounidense. _

El tributo a Abe fue redactado por Christopher Johnstone (presidente de Japón en CSIS y ex oficial de la CIA). La extraña elección sugiere que el asesinato es tan delicado que Green instintivamente deseó evitar escribir la respuesta inicial, dejándola en manos de un agente profesional.

Para los intelectuales y ciudadanos responsables de Washington, Tokio o cualquier otro lugar, solo existe una respuesta viable a este turbio asesinato: la demanda de una investigación científica internacional.

Por doloroso que pueda ser ese proceso, nos obligará a enfrentar la realidad de cómo nuestros gobiernos han sido tomados por poderes invisibles.

Sin embargo, si no logramos identificar a los verdaderos actores detrás de escena, podemos vernos llevados a un conflicto en el que la culpa se proyecta sobre los jefes de estado y los países se ven obligados a entrar en conflictos para ocultar los crímenes de las finanzas globales.

La última vez que el gobierno japonés perdió el control del ejército se puede atribuir en parte a los asesinatos del primer ministro Inukai Tsuyoshi el 15 de mayo de 1932 y del primer ministro Saito Makoto el 26 de febrero de 1936.

Pero para la comunidad internacional, el caso más relevante es cómo las manipulaciones de una economía global integrada por parte de los Rothschild, Warburg y otros intereses bancarios crearon un ambiente en el que las tensiones producidas por el asesinato del archiduque Francisco Fernando de Austria-Hungría el 28 de junio , 1914 se canalizaron hacia la guerra mundial.

*

_*Emanuel Pastreich se* desempeñó como presidente del Asia Institute, un grupo de expertos con oficinas en Washington DC, Seúl, Tokio y Hanoi. Pastreich también se desempeña como director general del Institute for Future Urban Environments. Pastreich declaró su candidatura a presidente de los Estados Unidos como independiente en febrero de 2020._


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿eres familiar o admirador de Josep Joffre?



Que yo sepa no, pero con las familias antiguas de los pueblos encuentras parientes en todas partes. 
Vivo muy cerca de Ribesaltes, es un personaje ilustre que tenemos en la zona


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> boh ! No me voy a liar con tonterías.
> 
> Somos la especie más inteligente por ser parientes de la segunda especie más inteligente : los chimpancés. Fin.
> 
> ...



No. Los humanos no descendemos del mono.

No. Los chimpancés no son monos, son primates.

No. Esas razas de perros no son lobos mutados.


----------



## Gnidlog (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ya se verá. De tanques no tengo ni idea. Pero me parece difícil hablar de datos y de estimaciones en esta guerra ahora. Despues ya se vera.... O no.



Ando buscando datos y si estos son reales (que casan con el presupuesto)


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*La UE se plantea endurecer las sanciones a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea discutirán el lunes endurecer las _sanciones contra Rusia_, después de que Ucrania acusara a Moscú de desplegar lanzadores de misiles en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.

Los ministros evaluarán medidas como la que presentó la Comisión Europea de* prohibir la compra de oro a Rusia, cuyo mayor comprador es Reino Unido*, y así alinear las sanciones con sus socios del G7. Además, la de añadir a nuevas personalidades rusas en la lista negra de la UE.

*"Moscú debe seguir pagando un alto precio por su agresión",* ha dicho la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen,* luego de transmitir las nuevas medidas a los Veintisiete.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

Sobre el ataque de marras a Vinnytsia , comentan que hay un vídeo en Twitter ( solo para los que son miembros)
que muestra a un montón de soldados ucranianos corriendo por la plaza frente al Club de Oficiales justo después
del ataque recogiendo chatarra; nada de ayudar a los civiles heridos o buscando los restos de sus colegas de la 
fuerza aérea, simplemente recogiendo cosas. Por lo cual, deducen que los misiles rusos si golpearon su objetivo 
como estaba previsto, pero los S-300 ucranianos no los interceptaron. Fueron engañados o interferidos y acabaron
cayendo en los alrededores. Explicación racional que los soldados se dedicaran a recoger chatarra tan pronto 
después del ataque y retirar los restos incriminatorios de S-300. Creo que hay cierta credibilidad en esta versión.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Los ministros de Exteriores de la UE pactarán más fondos para armar a Ucrania.*
Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea se reunirán el próximo lunes en Bruselas, en un encuentro en el que tienen previsto acordar* 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania* en la *guerra contra Rusia*, procedentes del Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz. Los jefes de la diplomacia europea discutirán también la forma en que la UE puede reforzar su relación con los países de América Latina y el Caribe, en sus esfuerzos por ganar apoyos en frente a Rusia.

"Apoyaremos militarmente al Ejército ucraniano para defender a su país y a su gente y les daremos armas letales hasta que estén en una situación para fijar los términos de una posible paz o alto el fuego", aseguran a EFE fuentes europeas. Con el acuerdo para seguir pagando el apoyo armamentístico a Ucrania, que requerirá aun la ratificación formal de algunos parlamentos nacionales, *la UE habrá destinado ya 2.500 millones para respaldar a Kiev* desde que el Kremlin iniciase la invasión el pasado 24 de febrero.

El *Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz,* un instrumento financiero al margen del presupuesto comunitario que la UE aprobó el año pasado, está dotado de aproximadamente 5.700 millones de euros, con los que los Veintisiete querían prevenir conflictos, consolidar la paz y reforzar la seguridad internacional".


----------



## manodura79 (17 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ando buscando datos y si estos son reales (que casan con el presupuesto)



Mucho ánimo recopilando datos de un ejército enorme cuya información no es de carácter público.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No. Los humanos no descendemos del mono.
> 
> No. Los chimpancés no son monos, son primates.
> 
> No. Esas razas de perros no son lobos mutados.



No me digas más. Las razas de perros las creó Dios igual que a nosotros


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

*Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz:*




rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de Exteriores de la UE pactarán más fondos para armar a Ucrania.*
> Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea se reunirán el próximo lunes en Bruselas, en un encuentro en el que tienen previsto acordar* 500 millones de euros más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania* en la *guerra contra Rusia*, procedentes del Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz. Los jefes de la diplomacia europea discutirán también la forma en que la UE puede reforzar su relación con los países de América Latina y el Caribe, en sus esfuerzos por ganar apoyos en frente a Rusia.
> 
> "Apoyaremos militarmente al Ejército ucraniano para defender a su país y a su gente y les daremos armas letales hasta que estén en una situación para fijar los términos de una posible paz o alto el fuego", aseguran a EFE fuentes europeas. Con el acuerdo para seguir pagando el apoyo armamentístico a Ucrania, que requerirá aun la ratificación formal de algunos parlamentos nacionales, *la UE habrá destinado ya 2.500 millones para respaldar a Kiev* desde que el Kremlin iniciase la invasión el pasado 24 de febrero.
> ...


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Jack Ma disiente con fiereza ....
> 
> En china no vuela una mosca sin que se entere el partido.



Jack ma metió sus narizotas en política cuando su trabajo mera ganar dinero, los chicos del partido se encargaron de recordarle de donde sale ese dinero que ganó y en que se apoyó para ganarlo.

PUNTO Y FINAL.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No me digas más. Las razas de perros las creó Dios igual que a nosotros



Nosotros descendemos de los mismos antepasados que los monos, pero no descendemos de los monos.

Si la vida es o no es una creación de Dios es una cuestión de creencias, la ciencia no puede resolverla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nosotros descendemos de los mismos antepasados que los monos, pero no descendemos de los monos.
> 
> Si la vida es o no es una creación de Dios es una cuestión de creencias, la ciencia no puede resolverla.



Esa tontería que dices es un galimatías que no tiene sentido ninguno .
es como decir que los delfines descienden de un antepasado común . ya! igual que los cocodrilos y cualquier otra especie.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el ataque de marras a Vinnytsia , comentan que hay un vídeo en Twitter ( solo para los que son miembros)
> que muestra a un montón de soldados ucranianos corriendo por la plaza frente al Club de Oficiales justo después
> del ataque recogiendo chatarra; nada de ayudar a los civiles heridos o buscando los restos de sus colegas de la
> fuerza aérea, simplemente recogiendo cosas. Por lo cual, deducen que los misiles rusos si golpearon su objetivo
> ...



Al respecto, en youtube:


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nosotros descendemos de los mismos antepasados que los monos, pero no descendemos de los monos.
> 
> Si la vida es o no es una creación de Dios es una cuestión de creencias, la ciencia no puede resolverla.








Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


«En todas las épocas, los hombres más profundos han sentido piedad de los animales…» ( Buda - F. Nietzsche, Schopenhauer y cualquier persona digna ) el animal, dice Descartes, es sólo un autómata, una máquina viviente, «machina animata». Si el animal se queja, no se trata de un quejido, es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahí va el avión estrellado.



Transportaba armas de fabricación sovietica o asimiladas hacia ucrania. Los papeles diran otras cosas claro, posiblemente en Serbia alguien dio un chivatazo, y en una da las cajas se colo un artefacto incendiario con el oportuno temporizador. Que parezca un accidente. 

Empiezan a tener una problema el rodillo quema lo que manda demasiado deprisa. Las armas tardan en hacerse, y ahora no hay las industrias para ello en el este, y las de rusisa y republicas afines estan en el otro bando. Las occidentales son mucho más escasas y dificiles de manejar. Estan buscando debajo de las piedras y en sitios donde los rusos si tienen tentaculos.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pero no se siente amenazada por Turquía, las repúblicas bálticas, ni tampoco ahora, pese a los ladridos a Finlandia o Suecia.



Irrelevante. El caso es que por Ucrania se sienten amenazados, para ellos es una linea roja como lo era cuba para los yankis. En sus cálculos, por la razón que sea, es un riesgo que no están dispuestos a asumir. Es lo que hay.



> Al final reconocen que se la sopla si ingresan o no y que basta con colocar proporcionalmente material en la frontera. Lo de Ucrania va más allá. *Esto es como si Europa invade Kaliningrado porque tiene miedito.* Que por cierto, este territorio para Rusia si cuenta como legítimamente propio y no una "creación artificial de la URSS" no? No te equivoques. Europa es la parguela de todo esto. Esto es un juego entre USA y Rusia siendo Rusia la gran desestabilizadora de la zona. Los rusos son como los chinos. No cuentan una verdad. Todo lo que dicen tiene un doble sentido.



No la invaden por una sola razón: porque invadirla les da mas miedito aun que no invadirla ....


----------



## manodura79 (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el ataque de marras a Vinnytsia , comentan que hay un vídeo en Twitter ( solo para los que son miembros)
> que muestra a un montón de soldados ucranianos corriendo por la plaza frente al Club de Oficiales justo después
> del ataque recogiendo chatarra; nada de ayudar a los civiles heridos o buscando los restos de sus colegas de la
> fuerza aérea, simplemente recogiendo cosas. Por lo cual, deducen que los misiles rusos si golpearon su objetivo
> ...



Sospecho que los rusos saben cómo anular el sistema de defensa. No lo hacen siempre para no levantar la liebre pero de vez en cuando vemos este tipo de ataque. Ya pasó en el cuartel aquel de los mercenarios. Cuando tienen un objetivo de alta prioridad entran hasta la cocina. 
Mi Paco opinión.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AngelMiguel (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es desconcertante que personas aparentemente cultas como tú puedan decir tal cantidad de chorradas.
> 
> Al margen de que la genética demuestra sin la menor duda de que somos monos y sólo hay que vernos ...
> 
> ...



humildemente creo que estáis un poco obsoletos 

Una entradilla del 2009 y anda que no ha llovido desde entonces.



Disculpad la interrupción


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

Otro almacén de los ocupantes fue destruido en el sur.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (17 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> Solo un apunte la matemáticas no tienen leyes, si no Teoremas basados en axiomas.
> Los axiomas son en principio indemostrables, uno de los más cuestionados es el axioma de la elección, pero sin él todas las mates de la física se derrumban.
> ...




Yo creo que es más una cuestión semántica, pero vale.


----------



## vettonio (17 Jul 2022)

En el Sahara, Gobi, Neguev...tampoco hay incendios forestales.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jul 2022)

3, 2, 1...


----------



## vettonio (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No me digas más. Las razas de perros las creó Dios igual que a nosotros



Nosotros.
Según nuestros gustos y necesidades.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

NI uno, porque Holanda y su politica naval dejó Holanda hecha un aparcamiento, así que allí hay poco que quemar.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> bueno es muy interesante lo que dices .
> 
> Es parecido a cuando un fumador dice que puede dejar de fumar cuando quiera . Su problema empezaría cuando se le acabase el tabaco.
> 
> ...



Es malo matar, incluso a un enemigo, la vida es algo valioso por sí misma. En una guerra sería implacable con el enemigo, es la única forma de sobrevivir y evitar bajas ¿para qué necesitaría matar civiles si no son objetivo ni amenaza? No se confunda, no tengo moral ni conciencia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el ataque de marras a Vinnytsia , comentan que hay un vídeo en Twitter ( solo para los que son miembros)
> que muestra a un montón de soldados ucranianos corriendo por la plaza frente al Club de Oficiales justo después
> del ataque recogiendo chatarra; nada de ayudar a los civiles heridos o buscando los restos de sus colegas de la
> fuerza aérea, simplemente recogiendo cosas. Por lo cual, deducen que los misiles rusos si golpearon su objetivo
> ...



Joer ... como te andes preocupando de los detallitos de cada misilazo te vas a volver loco. Tu piensa una cosa: nadie gasta 8 ó 10 millones de dólares para darle a a una guardería.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY:



Venga, ánimo .... en una semana llegas a 40.000


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Que yo sepa no, pero con las familias antiguas de los pueblos encuentras parientes en todas partes.
> Vivo muy cerca de Ribesaltes, es un personaje ilustre que tenemos en la zona



Ribesaltes hacen un vino de postres llamado muscat, una especie de moscatel, me acuerdo que en una subasta entre un bodeguero que no conocía el precio y yo adquirí un par de botellas a 12€, pocos años después pase por Ribesaltes y busque esa marca en la bodega de origen, a 100€ y pico iba la botella de la misma añada que compre, estaba considerado uno de los mejores muscat que existía y de eso hace años.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al respecto, en youtube:



UNA COSA que nos hemos saltado, NO HAY HEROES DE VERDAD, me explico.

Durante la guerra de Siria conocimos a Bigotes Cirendine, ha los chicos de Alepo, a los de Palmira, en Ucrania qué general es conocido por ser LA HOSTIAS EN VERSO.

Es que no sabemos ni quién comandaba el hundimiento del Moscova.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es malo matar, incluso a un enemigo, la vida es algo valioso por sí misma. En una guerra sería implacable con el enemigo, es la única forma de sobrevivir y evitar bajas ¿para qué necesitaría matar civiles si no son objetivo ni amenaza? No se confunda, no tengo moral ni conciencia.



Las guerras no tienen ningún sentido y esta es absolutamente irracional.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> *Jack ma metió sus narizotas en política* cuando su trabajo mera ganar dinero, los chicos del partido se encargaron de recordarle de donde sale ese dinero que ganó y en que se apoyó para ganarlo.
> 
> PUNTO Y FINAL.




Mucho peor que eso. Quiso vender media empresa a los yankis ....


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esa tontería que dices es un galimatías que no tiene sentido ninguno .
> es como decir que los delfines descienden de un antepasado común . ya! igual que los cocodrilos y cualquier otra especie.



Nosotros no descendemos de los delfines al igual que no descendemos de los monos.

El caso de delfines respecto a monos y humanos es claro, mamíferos de un tronco común que se adaptaron al mar o a la tierra respectivamente.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Venga, ánimo .... en una semana llegas a 40.000



Llego????????eso se lo preguntas a esa agencia que es la que dá esos datos....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Transportaba armas de fabricación sovietica o asimiladas hacia ucrania. Los papeles diran otras cosas claro, posiblemente en Serbia alguien dio un chivatazo, y en una da las cajas se colo un artefacto incendiario con el oportuno temporizador. Que parezca un accidente.
> 
> Empiezan a tener una problema el rodillo quema lo que manda demasiado deprisa. Las armas tardan en hacerse, y ahora no hay las industrias para ello en el este, y las de rusisa y republicas afines estan en el otro bando. Las occidentales son mucho más escasas y dificiles de manejar. Estan buscando debajo de las piedras y en sitios donde los rusos si tienen tentaculos.



¿Cómo? Vale que igual hacía un rodeo por Grecia pero ¿infiltrase por la zona de influencia rusa? qué pasa ¿no pueden colar las armas por Polonia?.


----------



## pepetemete (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las guerras no tienen ningún sentido y esta es absolutamente irracional.



El humano no deja de ser un mono inteligente , pero bastante hijo de puta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> humildemente creo que estáis un poco obsoletos
> 
> Una entradilla del 2009 y anda que no ha llovido desde entonces.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126039
> ...



Cómo ir gusta creer chorradas cuando la realidad es mucho más simple .

no me extraña que el corona virus y todo la trama, incluido está guerra, haya calado tan fácilmente en la población ingenua y susceptible a creer fantasmadas


----------



## El-Mano (17 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pido disculpas por el off topic pero está ocurriendo ahora mismo:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125963



Esta temporada no vendran aviones rusos a ayudarnos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

Son acotados y privados o muy controlados, bosques jardín en general.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo con que EEUU está muy agusto con la situación actual. Se están dejando un pastizal que debería estar invirtiendose en otros temas, y dudo muchísimo que lo estén amortizando con esas ventas de gas/lo que sea. A parte, a nadie le interesa perder una fuente de recursos como es Rusia.

En la guerra pierden todos, pero mejor esto a dejar que Rusia amplie su imperio y someta a su volutad a un país como Ucrania, por el potencial que esta tiene en muchos aspectos.


----------



## Remequilox (17 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> yo sospecho que algun alto mando de jerson se paso a los rusos, recordar la base enorme que encontraron los rusos alli con material para armar una division y ni un soldado custodiandola....me da que la jugada solo les funciono en el sur, no en el norte, donde tenian planeado lo mismo.



Kupiansk-Balakleya también les salió así.
De hecho, el mayor arsenal "incautado" ha sido el de Balakleya.

Y toda la zona norte del oblast de Lugansk realmente no ha sido batallada. Salvo la última y durísima batalla por Severo-Lisichansk, en Lugansk apenas ha habido guerra.
Recuerda que durante semanas según cual fuera la fuente y pintara los mapitas, Lugansk salía ya casi toda rusa o aun casi toda ucraniana (salvo alguna que otra línea fina en carreteras).

Los contactos y pactos con altos jerifaltes militares existieron, y en muchos sitios funcionaron.

La cadena de pasividades/deserciones/rendiciones blandas fue cortada de raíz casi de inmediato por una decisión operativa (una especie de sobres secretos "_Solo abrir en caso de invasión rusa_", al parecer, con estrategia diseñada por USA-Otan).
Inmediatamente a continuación que el "Comandante en Jefe Supremo" (el Zelensky) ordenó la _totaler krieg_ y la resistencia a cualquier precio con tal de matar un ruso más, todas las unidades desplegadas recibieron planes de "autonomía operativa".
Las grandes unidades como bloque operativo dejaron de existir, y cada pequeña o mediana unidad desplegada pasaba a ser un mini ejército autónomo en sí mismo.
De esta manera, en muchos lugares unidades del tipo batallón o incluso compañía, hicieron o dejaron de hacer, según su entender y capacidad. Pero el resultado de una unidad, o la decisión de un mando superior, dejó de afectarles.
En 48 horas como mucho, en Ucrania no existía ya ningún general con suficientes tropas y suficiente mando como para impulsar un golpe de estado.
Asimismo, en esos primeros días, la capacidad defensiva pasó de ser tipo "muro sólido" a "sacos terreros". Los ataques rusos era como clavar bayonetas en sacos de arena. Los vas rompiendo uno a uno, pero el montón de arena sigue ahí.

Jerson, la mayor parte de Zaporiyia, el extremo este de Jarkov, la mayor parte de Lugansk, no fueron apenas combatidas, y las grandes unidades y sus arsenales simplemente "desapareció".

En las ultimas semanas la reorganización ucraniana ha consistido en intentar recuperar la capacidad operativa "en bloques". Eso de la "disgregación operativa" solo sirve para la defensa pasiva y para empantanar una ofensiva. Pero una vez que los rusos han decidido jugar a eso, y tomarse todo el tiempo del mundo, es regalarles la aniquilación de tus fuerzas armadas. 
Eso sí, hacer cuerpos de ejército operativos implica poner generales al mando, generales que pueden tener "ideas propias", y quizás fuerza suficiente.

Nota: Esto explica, entre otras razones, el porqué del tipo concreto de apoyo armamentístico USA-Otan: sistemas que dependan de expertos extranjeros. Así ningún generalote ucraniano podrá decir que "él" tiene tanta fuerza bajo su mando. Ese general es un simple y mero capataz de tropas, pero una parte muy significativa de la fuerza de sus unidades está bajo mando directo internacional, en cuarteles muy lejanos.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

Interesantes respuestas de rusos en Moscú a la pregunta de "Te irías de Rusia si tuvieras la oportunidad?".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

*Almacén con misiles antibuque Harpoon destruido en Odessa*


17 julio 2022 13:3


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Los rusos, el pueblo, está muy descontento desde siempre, con sus diplomáticos y sus políticos.
> 
> Pero creo que esto ha cambiado. Lavrov es inteligente, y ha adaptado su forma de pensar y actuar.
> ...



Espero que no desaproveches ninguna ocasión para hacerles saber al pueblo ruso, que existimos españoles que nos avergonzamos de las acciones de nuestro gobierno y que moralmente les apoyamos a ellos. También informativamente. Sé que no es mucho, pero tampoco en nuestras circunstancias, ahora mismo, se puede hacer demasiado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nosotros no descendemos de los delfines al igual que no descendemos de los monos.
> 
> El caso de delfines respecto a monos y humanos es claro, mamíferos de un tronco común que se adaptaron al mar o a la tierra respectivamente.



Por increíble que parezca, los intelectuales del tiempo de Darwin en vez de pensar que un burro y un caballo eran lo mismo que un mono y un humano (diferentes especies de lo mismo género) suponía que los animales eran creaciones de Dios para el servicio del hombre.

Que los caballos tenían esa forma subirse en ellos , para tirar de los carros y del arado por ejemplo.

Pues igualmente ahora en el presente, personas que no son analfabetas y que ha leído muchos libros están informadas, creen bobadas.

porque una cosa es creer y otra es saber


----------



## vettonio (17 Jul 2022)

Ande, vamos a dejarlo.

En otro orden de cosas: parece que la Sexta ha roto con Inda.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El periodismo de verdad hace tiempo que está muerto. Es propaganda burda, ridícula. Son meros altavoces del establishment.
> 
> Las caretas se cayeron en la primavera del 2020. Quien todavía crea en una prensa objetiva que difunde información veraz... que se lo haga mirar.



Todavía existen periodistas de verdad. Como ejemplo patrio, tenemos a Cesar Vidal y Lorenzo Ramirez. El francés Thierry Meisant también, y hay bastantes más, que casi siempre han de ir por libre, al no existir plataformas que los sustenten.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

Están masacrando Avdivka, población desde donde atacaban principalmente a Donetsk, a ver si esta noche tengo más datos.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> UNA COSA que nos hemos saltado, NO HAY HEROES DE VERDAD, me explico.
> 
> Durante la guerra de Siria conocimos a Bigotes Cirendine, ha los chicos de Alepo, a los de Palmira, en Ucrania qué general es conocido por ser LA HOSTIAS EN VERSO.
> 
> Es que no sabemos ni quién comandaba el hundimiento del Moscova.



En Siria se conocían los líderes carismáticos o generales que no eran ni rusos, ni de la OTAN. Respecto a estos poco se conocía pues eran más discretos.

Si en Ucrania no ocurre así, yo veo una explicación sencilla. En Ucrania sólo hay dos bandos en guerra, precisamente Rusia y la OTAN. Y los mandos de ambos son muy discretos, y evitan mostrarse en público.


----------



## pepetemete (17 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Están masacrando Avdivka, población desde donde atacaban principalmente a Donetsk, a ver si esta noche tengo más datos.



Se han cargado otro HIMARS, cuantos quedan?


----------



## Loignorito (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues sí. exactamente eso .
> 
> A no ser que pienses que un ser mágico y poderoso creó el mundo en 6 días y el séptimo descansó
> 
> ...



Pues así fue. Y existen pruebas no contestadas que apoyan tal hecho, como los radio-halos de polonio 210 hallados en rocas graníticas por todo el mundo. Este elemento es de transición, y muy rápida. Lo interesante del asunto, es que esta dura una fracción de segundo o poco más y al encontrarse impresa en los granitos, fuerza el hecho de que fueron creados instantáneamente y no en un proceso lento como se presuponía y aún pretenden mantener, obviando este descubrimiento. Los granitos que sirven de base a la Tierra, se crearon en un momento, algo fugaz.

En este vídeo grabado en VHS te hablan de ello. Y pese a que han pasado décadas, no ha habido cojones a refutar esto:



Y basta ya de salirnos del tema.


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> *Se han cargado otro HIMARS*, cuantos quedan?



¿Dónde aparece eso?


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

*En la RPD, un arma terrestre de alta precisión destruyó un lanzador y un vehículo 
de transporte del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS,*

*Seguimos esperando un video más claro, esto es lo mejor que tenemos por ahora..*

t.me/azmilitary11/10909


----------



## pepetemete (17 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Dónde aparece eso?



Intel Slava Z


t.me/intelslava/33304 (Con el https:// delante)


----------



## chapuzator (17 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> SERÁ en OCTUBRE...más bien el 15 de JULIO
> 
> Este viernes Bielorrusia se unirá oficialmente a la fiesta y Rusia declarará oficialmente la Guerra a Ucrania. El Clapham, tenía razón con lo de las obras de arte del Ermitage. Confirmado por varias vías. Y por supuesto del gas ni hablamos....el Nordstream se volverá a abrir cuando el Rejón eléctrico madure...es decir nunca jamás.
> La ostia en Bolsa se va a oír en Neptuno este viernes...ah....y de postre Lituania....



Nostradamus.


----------



## chapuzator (17 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> ¿Porqué no se comenta en ningún lado esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rappel


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Desde hace 2 meses Rusia está estancada, sufriendo una guerra de desgaste que no puede ganar contra USA y sus lacayos amamantando a los ucro nazis. Cada semana los ucros cuentan con mejores y más medios. Ya vemos derribar misiles, cada vez más. La aviación no puede volar y los anticarros mantienen a raya a los blindados. Queda duelo artillero y en eso están. Los USA se descojonan cada día con más ganas. Europa paga, así que todo es OK para los anglos. Una puta mierda para el “gran estratega” llamado Putin.




Miguel, o eres "*Patata Brava*" o eres "*Rejón*". No uses tantos multinicks !!


----------



## chapuzator (17 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto cortisimo porque el clapham esta empacando .
> Se ira otra vez con el Gabor a 1683 ...pero trankilos , que no volvera al sitio de Viena .
> El Gabor ahora hace " UBER DELIVERY TEMPORAL " , es ir y volver . Le llevara un microscopio a un tal Anton Van Leeuwenhoek
> para que mire bacterias , joer que aburrimiento .
> ...



Maestro Joao


----------



## Alabama Anon (17 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> ¿Porqué no se comenta en ningún lado esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basicamente cambios de personal, lo mas destacable es que cambiaron a Rogozin que era muy nacionalista por Borisov que es un genio en temas tecnicos, a Rogozin lo enviaran de presidente de Novorosiya seguramente


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Cómo? Vale que igual hacía un rodeo por Grecia pero ¿infiltrase por la zona de influencia rusa? qué pasa ¿no pueden colar las armas por Polonia?.



Las armas eran Sebias, allí no estaría bien visto enviarlas a Ucrania. Se venden a una compañia fantasma en Jordania, las recoge un avión ucraniano y luego de camino o la desembarcan para posterior reenvio o directamente el avión gira para la parte occidental de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Coronel Burdico de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
Otra víctima del golpe en el centro de decisión de Vinnytsia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Destrucción de los HIMARS MLRS estadounidenses

Un lanzador y cargador de cohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense fue destruido por armas guiadas de precisión desde tierra cerca de Krasnoarmiisk, República Popular de Donetsk









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Destrucción de una posición ucraniana en la dirección de Avdiivka. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

La cola para las tarjetas SIM rusas en Tokmak.

Las comunicaciones móviles rusas llegan a Tokmak. Una de las salidas de la tarjeta SIM. La parte ucraniana ha cortado las conexiones móviles, ayer intentaron lanzar un ataque con misiles, 5 misiles cerca de Tokmak fueron interceptados por la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

*Dmitri Medvédev sobre las amenazas de Ucrania de atacar Crimea: "Si ocurre algo así, llegará el día del juicio final para todos ellos"*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pemebe (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No se quien derribó este avion. Pero en cualquier caso si los Ucranianos pensaban que era un avión pro-ruso o los pro-rusos que eran un avión ucraniano, se puede entender como un error de guerra. El tipo de misil que lo derribo lo tenían seguro los ucranianos y probablemente tambien los pro-rusos.

Lo que deberiamos preguntarnos es:

*¿quien mando un avion Civil sobre una zona de guerra?.*

Sin embargo no he visto nada del derribo de un avión civil en Iran por EEUU (en una guerra que ni le iba ni le venia, desde un barco que habia invadido las aguas territoriales del pais, un avion volando dentro de su espacio aereo.

El *Vuelo 655 de Iran Air* fue un vuelo comercial operado por Iran Air entre Bandar Abbas (Irán) y Dubái (Emiratos Árabes Unidos). El domingo 3 de julio de 1988, casi al final de la guerra entre Irán e Irak, *el avión fue derribado justo al sur de la isla de **Qeshm* por el crucero lanzamisiles estadounidense USS _Vincennes_, matando a sus 290 ocupantes.* El Vincennes estaba en aguas territoriales iraníes en este momento*.

Según el Gobierno de Estados Unidos, el Airbus fue confundido con un F-14 de la Fuerza Aérea Iraní. Irán calificó el incidente como un acto de barbarie. Por otra parte, George H. W. Bush, vicepresidente de la Administración Reagan, defendió a su país en las Naciones Unidas y declaró que el derribo del avión fue un incidente de guerra y que la tripulación del _Vincennes_ actuó según el momento. En una conferencia de prensa del 2 de agosto de 1988 él dijo: _*"Nunca me disculparé por los Estados Unidos de América. No me importa lo que los hechos digan"*_ en referencia al incidente.

Investigaciones posteriores de la revista _Newsweek_ revelaron que el gobierno encubrió muchos hechos de la investigación.3 El capitán del barco admitió en 1992 que estaban navegando dentro de aguas de Irán, lo cual desmiente la versión oficial de que eran aguas internacionales.4 El 22 de febrero de 1996, Estados Unidos accedió a pagar a Irán 68 millones de dólares en compensación a las víctimas, pero no pagó por el avión, que tenía un valor de 30 millones de dólares, y nunca emitieron una disculpa oficial de Estado.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Oleksiy Selivanov, jefe adjunto de la dirección principal del Ministerio del Interior en la región de Zaporizhzhya, en prisión preventiva en Melitopol. Es mejor no divulgar los detalles para no perjudicarle. La versión principal es que Selivanov intenta ser destituido por sus superiores o por quienes están detrás de él.
Conozco personalmente a Selivanov y le agradezco sus numerosos y expertos comentarios sobre mis artículos. Cree en la paz rusa y es uno de los pocos que realmente la defiende.
Tenemos que liberarlo.
Que Dios le ayude.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Jul 2022)

Varios de estos videos estan en este canal en Ytube


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

*Un boletín desde el frente:*

Los ataques de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa contra un lugar de despliegue temporal de las AFU en la ciudad de Chuhuyiv, en la región de Kharkiv, han destruido hasta 200 efectivos, así como más de 10 vehículos blindados.

El número de deserciones en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ha ido en aumento en medio de importantes pérdidas. Por ejemplo, una compañía de fusileros de la 104ª Brigada Independiente de Defensa del Territorio abandonó sus posiciones con todos sus efectivos hacia un destino desconocido.

Se destruyó un almacén de misiles antibuque Harpoon, así como un lanzador y un vehículo de transporte y carga para el lanzador múltiple de cohetes HIMARS, de fabricación estadounidense.

En el marco de la lucha contra la batería, fueron destruidos un pelotón de MLRS, 9 pelotones de artillería de obuses Hyacinth-B y cañones D-30, así como unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro en 107 distritos.

✈ Un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-17 fue derribado en el aire por aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.

La defensa aérea destruyó un avión su-25 de la fuerza aérea ucraniana y un UAV Ucraniano, así como interceptó un misil balístico Ucraniano "Punto-U" y 8 proyectiles de los sistemas de disparo de salva "Hurricane" y "HIMARS".

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/20866









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Detenido el ex jefe del SBU de Crimea que trabajaba para Rusia

Oleg Kulinych estuvo en el cargo hasta marzo de 2022 y está acusado de pasar información secreta y de inteligencia a los servicios de seguridad rusos. También participó en las actividades de una organización que realizaba actividades de inteligencia y subversivas contra Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Moldavia ha admitido que es mejor no luchar contra Rusia: la OTAN no ayudará

En caso de que Chisinau se involucre en el conflicto militar, Rumanía, país miembro de la OTAN, no podrá defender directamente a Moldavia, salvo que la apoyará con equipamiento y armas. El Ministro de Defensa de Moldavia, Anatoliy Nosatiy, ha declarado al respecto.

Nosatiy tiene razón. A los moldavos les convendría volver a Rusia, si no quieren repetir el destino de los ucranianos, o al menos sentarse tranquilamente y guardar silencio, esperando "que Rusia no se acuerde de nosotros".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas de Alemania sólo están llenas en un 65%. Esto no es suficiente para sobrevivir el invierno sin el gas ruso, dijo Klaus Müller, jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes, al periódico Bild am Sonntag.

Por el momento, todo depende de la puesta en marcha del Nord Stream. Los trabajos de mantenimiento técnico del oleoducto finalizarán el 21 de julio. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es maravilloso comprobar como el imperio y sus caniches se ponen a soñar
> con la ruptura de la Federación Rusa sin, tan siquiera, darse por enterados
> que lo que, posiblemente, ha comenzado es la descolonización de Europa.
> Para cuando el Putin de por finalizada esta historia dudo mucho que la OTAN
> y la UE existan como las entidades que hoy vemos..




Hablando de descolonizaciones y otras cosas de romper...

Interesante encuesta fue publicada por RT,
* "Los votantes de Trump están a favor de la secesión de sus estados:"
*
_* Alrededor del 33% de los votantes de Trump en los llamados estados rojos dicen que personalmente
les iría mejor si su estado "se convirtiera en un país independiente", según encuesta de Yahoo/YouGov
publicada el viernes. Eso se compara con el 29% que cree que estaría "peor" después de la secesión. 
El 38% restante no está seguro o se ve a sí mismo "más o menos igual" en un nuevo estado independiente.
*_
* El margen fue similar cuando se preguntó a los estadounidenses cómo les iría a su estado en general 
después de la secesión, con un 35% de los votantes de Trump especulando que estaría mejor, frente al 30%
que dijo que estaría peor.*









Trump voters favor secession for their states – poll


A new poll shows that voters in Republican-led states who voted for Donald Trump favor secession from the US




www.rt.com













Majority of Trump voters want to split the nation into "red" and "blue" halves


When 11 southern states seceded from the union in 1860, it marked the start of the U.S. Civil War.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

*Otras declaraciones importantes de Dmitri Medvédev:*

▪Sobre el momento de la operación especial: estas acciones no son instantáneas, hay ciertos planes sobre cómo se desarrollan estas operaciones;
▪ Los objetivos del SSO se lograrán, esto se realizará un día por los que están "alimentando" a Kiev con dinero y armas;
▪ LNR liberada, en otras partes de Ucrania, continúa el SWO, se eliminarán las amenazas a Rusia, incluso mediante la desmilitarización de Ucrania;
▪ La negativa de Ucrania o de los países de la OTAN a reconocer a Crimea como rusa es una amenaza sistémica para Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Los rusos visitaron un aeródromo iraní para examinar drones al menos dos veces en el último mes









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me










_Imagen de satélite del gobierno estadounidense que supuestamente muestra a los rusos examinando drones en un aeródromo del centro de Irán. La imagen fue obtenida en exclusiva por la CNN._


----------



## Nico (17 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las armas eran Sebias, allí no estaría bien visto enviarlas a Ucrania. Se venden a una compañia fantasma en Jordania, las recoge un avión ucraniano y luego de camino o la desembarcan para posterior reenvio o directamente el avión gira para la parte occidental de Ucrania.




No necesariamente. Si iba a Jordania, podía ser para su Ejército o como proxy de algún otro (¿Siria?)... y en ese caso *es la inteligencia judía* la que se encarga de que "_parezca un accidente_"  

Para enviar cosas a Ucrania usan preferentemente Polonia, no necesitan dar tantas vueltas.


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El tufo a operación israelí es bastante importante. Ese avión se dirigía a Jordania. Si volatilizaron un puerto con a saber que artefacto un avión es pecata minuta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



tiene sentido. Ventas de armas y la judiada quitándose un futuro problema del medio


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

El director de la organización no gubernamental (ONG) Food for Life ha muerto hoy como consecuencia de los bombardeos criminales contra barrios pacíficos de Alchevsk. Kirill Gubarev de Donbass. Maksim Verovsky, voluntario de una misión humanitaria, estaba con él en ese momento y también murió por heridas incompatibles con la vida...

En el momento del bombardeo los chicos estaban preparando un nuevo lote de ayuda vital para los civiles de la región de Luhansk









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No necesariamente. Si iba a Jordania, podía ser para su Ejército o como proxy de algún otro (¿Siria?)... y en ese caso *es la inteligencia judía* la que se encarga de que "_parezca un accidente_"
> 
> Para enviar cosas a Ucrania usan preferentemente Polonia, no necesitan dar tantas vueltas.



A no ser que fuera un cargamento para los "rebeldes" & Isis, entonces son los rusos los encargados.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Medvédev amenaza a Ucrania con el día del juicio final en caso de ataque a Crimea. Está claro que Estados Unidos va a subir la apuesta con Ucrania, al igual que las amenazas del Kremlin en el caso de los ataques en el territorio de la región de Belgorod fueron ignoradas anteriormente. Las amenazas sólo tienen valor si van seguidas de acciones concretas.
Si quedan en el aire, se convierten en un signo de debilidad y en una excusa para doblar más la línea de la escalada en busca de límites reales y no declarativos de lo que es posible.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los rusos visitaron un aeródromo iraní para examinar drones al menos dos veces en el último mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no toquen la moral, eso puede ser el camión del pan.

Fantasmas.


----------



## Pirro (17 Jul 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1126092


Yo creo que lo detuvieron por robar avatares en el foro.


----------



## Red Star (17 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> tenemos en el foro hilo oficial del Sáhara Occidental?



Sí, aquí:




__





*Tema mítico* : - Se está liando parda en el SÁHARA OCCIDENTAL


El Frente Polisario declara el estado de guerra en el Sáhara Occidental en medio de una gran tensión en El Guerguerat. Éramos pocos y parió la abuela. Han elegido buena fecha, este 2020 promete. A causa de la situación de tensión en el sur del Sáhara Occidental, el Frente Polisario...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## agricultura (17 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Una teoría nunca es una ley, y la teoría de la evolución no es la ley de la evolución. Leyes existen en física y matemáticas.
> 
> Una teoría es un marco dentro del cual tienen explicacion determinadas cosas, aunque para otras no la tenga o no se sepa cuál es, pero eso no quiere decir que la teoría sea falsa.
> 
> Darwin NUNCA dijo que el hombre proceda del mono por evolucion ( lo decía la prensa de entonces para ridiculizarle ), lo que dijo es que el hombre y los monos tenían ancestros comunes y que en algún momento las ramas de separaron.




"But all these breaks depend merely on the number of related forms which have become extinct. At some future period, not very distant as measured by centuries, the civilised races of man will almost certainly exterminate and replace throughout the world the savage races. At the same time the anthropomorphous apes, as Professor Schaaffhausen has remarked, will no doubt be exterminated. The break will then, be rendered wider, for it will intervene between man in a more civilised state, as we may hope, than the Caucasian, and some ape as low as a baboon, instead of as at present between the negro or Australian and the gorilla."

"...Con todo, sólo la extinción de las formas intermediarias ha creado tales vacíos. Dentro de algunos siglos, a buen seguro, las razas civilizadas habrán eliminado y suplantado a las razas salvajes en el mundo entero. Casi está fuera de duda que en la misma época, según la observación del profesor Schaafhausen, habrán sido igualmente destruidos los monos antropomorfos. El vacío que se encuentra hoy entre el hombre y los monos, entonces habrá aumentado considerablemente, ya que se extenderá desde la raza humana (que entonces habrá sobrepujado a la caucásica en civilización) a alguna del mono inferior, tal como el babuino, en el lugar de estar comprendido, como en la actualidad, entre el negro o el australiano y el gorila."

Charles Darwin, El origen del hombre. Cap VI afinidad y genealogía del hombre. Princenton University Press ISBN 0-691-08278-2. Pag 201.

Perdón por mi falta de comprensión lectora, yo entiendo que Darwin está diciendo o al menos dado por supuesto, que el eslabón perdido entre el hombre caucásico y el gorila son el negro o el australiano. En todo caso, sea así o no, para muestra un botón.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas de Alemania sólo están llenas en un 65%. Esto no es suficiente para sobrevivir el invierno sin el gas ruso, dijo Klaus Müller, jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes, al periódico Bild am Sonntag.
> 
> Por el momento, todo depende de la puesta en marcha del Nord Stream. Los trabajos de mantenimiento técnico del oleoducto finalizarán el 21 de julio.
> 
> ...



Y habrá que ver que pasa después del 21 de Julio ,al tiempo!


----------



## HDR (17 Jul 2022)

Lo realmente devastador de la situación es que la victoria de Putin no es solamente militar.

Se ha follado a Occidente entero, la humillación es brutal. Los saudíes se cachondean de Biden, la pérdida de prestigio es absoluta.


----------



## Plutarko (17 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que no toquen la moral, eso puede ser el camión del pan.
> 
> Fantasmas.



O una bomba termonucelar para ponerla en la final de la superbowl o una tonelada de ántrax o el camión donde está secuestrado Mickey Mouse..... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## brunstark (17 Jul 2022)

El 21 abren el grifo del gas a tope, y a dos por uno.
Happy hour.


Putin se descojona y aún verano.
La semana que viene se vienen problemas en la Germania.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jul 2022)

Las islas que sitúan a Grecia y Turquía al borde de la guerra


¿Hasta dónde está dispuesto Erdogan a tensar la cuerda? ¿Se siente amenazado por Grecia o ansía lo que hay en el subsuelo de su territorio?




www.elespanol.com





¿Ya ha dado el visto bueno Turquía a que entren los nórdicos?

Me parece.que Cerdogán tiene una lista de la compra muy larga.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Soledar *a las 17.00 horas del 17 de julio de 2022

Las fuerzas aliadas están luchando en las afueras del oeste de Soledar, la lucha por el acceso a Seversk continúa.
El mando ucraniano está reforzando sus líneas defensivas en Artemivsk (Bakhmut).

El sector de Seversk:

▪ Continúan los combates por el control de la localidad cerca de Ivano-Daryevka. El mando ucraniano ha rotado el 1 Batallón de Fusileros del Batallón de Defensa Tero para mantener la disposición de combate de la unidad.

▪ En las afueras de Seversk, las unidades de la 10ª Brigada Ogsh están colocando campos de minas en los accesos al asentamiento.

▪ Para frenar el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, los equipos de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están disparando una andanada en Zolotorevka, Verkhnekamenskoye y Verkhnekamenskoye.

▪ Debido a una posible ruptura de la línea de defensa, el puesto de mando del grupo de tropas Severskaya ha sido trasladado a Zvanovka.

El sector Soledar:

▪ Durante el día, se produjeron combates activos cerca de Belogorovka y Berestovoye, donde las unidades de los batallones 1 y 2 de la 14ª Ombra están tratando de mantener las defensas.

▪ El mando de las AFU envió un batallón combinado de fusileros para reforzar las posiciones de la 14ª Brigada en la línea de contacto. Se han entregado municiones a Pokrovske y Soledar desde Pokrovsk.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas llevan a cabo una guerra de contrabatería para disuadir las ofensivas aliadas mediante el despliegue de radares de fabricación estadounidense desde los distritos de Bakhmutsky y Yakovlevka.

▪ Los equipos de artillería de las AFU dispararon contra las afueras de Mykolayivka, Berestivka y Stakhanov desde los MLRS HIMARS.

En la zona de Bakhmut:

▪ Las unidades ucranianas esperan una ofensiva activa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en los TPP de Vershina, Semigorie, Novoluganske y Uglegorska.

▪ En Artemivsk (Bakhmut), se está llevando a cabo un equipamiento intensivo de bastiones y puntos de observación. Además, se están minando puentes e instalaciones industriales para hacerlos volar en caso de que se pierda la ciudad.

▪ El ejército ruso ha atacado posiciones de las AFU en Kostyantynivka, Bakhmut, Soledar, Zhelezniy, Serebryanka, Vershyny y Novoluhanske.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A no ser que fuera un cargamento para los "rebeldes" & Isis, entonces son los rusos los encargados.



El cargamento han dicho en tv3 iba hacia Bangladesh


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Las islas que sitúan a Grecia y Turquía al borde de la guerra
> 
> 
> ¿Hasta dónde está dispuesto Erdogan a tensar la cuerda? ¿Se siente amenazado por Grecia o ansía lo que hay en el subsuelo de su territorio?
> ...



Lo de Cerdogan no tiene nombre. Tiene un proyecto llamado "patria azul" y no para de construir barcos y submarinos en un pais que apenas tiene aguas. A él le queda poca vida y veremos quién le sucede, pero Turquía busca una guerra porque en aguas griegas hay bastante gas. Y ese gas es lo único que puede librar a Grecia de la miseria.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)

¡La guerra es buena! ¡ENTREMOS EN GUERRA!









Putin is already at war with Europe. There is only one way to stop him | Simon Tisdall


He has spread economic and political pain across the continent. Sanctions don’t work, a land for peace deal would be a disaster. Only the military route remains




www.theguardian.com


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¡La guerra es buena! ¡ENTREMOS EN GUERRA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los anglos demuestran con estas cosas lo férreamente que tienen atada a la prensa, si su diario más rojo es así...quizá España durante las guerras de Irak fue de los pocos países de Europa donde alguna oposición había. Ahora ya estamos como ellos.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

El invierno está cada vez más cerca. Finlandia se enfrenta a cortes de electricidad diarios en esta temporada de invierno - informes de los medios de comunicación

Esta decisión se debe al rechazo del petróleo y el gas rusos, cuya sustitución es problemática, informan los periódicos finlandeses.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El cargamento han dicho en tv3 iba hacia Bangladesh



Efectivamente, hay dos versiones del destino, y puede que las dos sean mentira.


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

"No pararán hasta que la suciedad de Bandera abandone estos lugares para siempre": Ramzan Kadyrov explicó el secreto del éxito de los combatientes chechenos en la operación militar especial en Ucrania

"Los años de lucha contra el terrorismo internacional y las innumerables operaciones especiales para eliminar a los grupos terroristas han convertido a las fuerzas del orden chechenas en auténticos guerreros. Para ellos no importa si la batalla tiene lugar en una zona urbana o en un terreno montañoso y boscoso. El resultado es siempre el mismo: una derrota aplastante del enemigo", dijo el líder checheno.









 Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los anglos demuestran con estas cosas lo férreamente que tienen atada a la prensa, si su diario más rojo es así...quizá España durante las guerras de Irak fue de los pocos países de Europa donde alguna oposición había. Ahora ya estamos como ellos.



En Occidente no hay diarios mainstream rojos, solo algunos muy minoritarios. El Guardian es como elDiario.es o la tele de Ferreras.

Lee y aprende lo que es un diario rojo:

Ctxt.es


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los anglos demuestran con estas cosas lo férreamente que tienen atada a la prensa, si su diario más rojo es así...quizá España durante las guerras de Irak fue de los pocos países de Europa donde alguna oposición había. Ahora ya estamos como ellos.



Cuando la OTAN invadió Kosovo mis fuentes para saber que estaba pasando de verdad eran la BBC y Air Forces Monthly, ambas británicas.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> tiene sentido. Ventas de armas y la judiada quitándose un futuro problema del medio



¿Jordania? Ahí, no tiene ningún problema Israel...Quien si lo tiene es Vucic con los rusos.
Un avión ucraniano, con pilotos ucranianos, desde Belgrado...


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jul 2022)

O Siria, que llegó el ruso y le empezó a dar la vuelta a la tortilla. La verdad es que en los últimos años donde la OTAn ponía el ojo, la bala se iba desviando. En Irak ya hubo sus movimientos en tiempos de Sleimani y hasta hubo resolución del parlamente de pedirles amablemente a los gUSAnos que abandonaran el país. No lo hicieron. Pero si no ganan la guerra, se acabarán yendo de esas tierras más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Jordania? Ahí, no tiene ningún problema Israel...Quien si lo tiene es Vucic con los rusos.
> Un avión ucraniano, con pilotos ucranianos, desde Belgrado...



Esa es la parte que no cuadra nada, no transportaban turistas…aquí están mintiendo todos…


----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

El mercenario británico John Harding, miembro de la división Azov, se dirigió a Boris Johnson desde la prisión de Donetsk para salvar su vida. Harding puede enfrentarse a la pena de muerte al igual que otros dos mercenarios británicos de la misma celda que ya recibieron el veredicto. Harding también se dirigió a su hija Katherine con su última palabra y explosión de lágrimas. ¡¡¡Mi nuevo documental "Castigadores nazis" saldrá pronto con más información al respecto!!!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_














Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (17 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





Que provocadores los iranies. Pero suelen moverse en las sombras justo, justito, en el borde de lo tolerable para no para no hacer guerra directa y ahora la verdad es que es el momento en que no pueden abriles frente y ahí andan isrealíes que les tienen unas ganas locas desde que apagaron las cámaras de las instalaciones nucleares, locos, loquísimos.

*A**sesor de Khamenei dice que Teherán es "capaz de construir una bomba nuclear"*


Teherán es técnicamente capaz de fabricar una bomba nuclear, pero aún tiene que decidir si construirla , dijo el domingo un asesor principal del líder supremo de Irán, Ali Khamenei, al servicio árabe de Al Jazeera.


Teherán también responderá directamente contra Israel si se ataca su seguridad, dice el informe citando al asesor.


"En unos pocos días pudimos enriquecer uranio hasta en un 60% y podemos producir fácilmente uranio enriquecido en un 90%... Irán tiene los medios técnicos para producir una bomba nuclear, pero Irán no ha tomado la decisión de construir una". dijo Kamal Kharrazi.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perdón por salirme del tema del hilo, pero el hombre NO DESCIENDE DEL MONO. Se pretende que así es dada las similitudes, y partiendo de que supuestamente las especies transmutan en otras. Pero nunca se ha encontrado ese eslabón perdido tan necesario para justificar tal afirmación especulativa. Los hechos son que existen primates. También que existieron seres antropomorfos que parecen estar entre unos y otros. Lo que no se ha demostrado, es que nosotros provengamos de estos, es una TEORÍA ¿Y si es al revés? ¿y si esos seres antropomorfos provienen de una degeneración del hombre? incluso de mezclas, quimeras creadas en la antigüedad, sea por mano del hombre (civilizaciones avanzadas perdidas) o por efectos de la radiación solar en épocas donde el campo magnético degenera y se invierten los polos.
> 
> Lo único cierto es que restos de seres antropomorfos se han hallado muy pocos, poquísimos. Y no aparece el famoso eslabón perdido, como dije antes.
> 
> Un punto a tener en cuenta compañeros, es que esta 'ciencia' que desde hace décadas se enseña en las universidades, es la que han querido los poderes anglosajones, estos que vemos tan vinculados siempre con la mentira, el crimen y la corrupción de todo tipo... como para fiarse de ellos en nada.



El ser humano proviene del ADN del Ingeniero que se desmenbró por probar el líquido negro, sale en Prometeus.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Jordania? Ahí, no tiene ningún problema Israel...Quien si lo tiene es Vucic con los rusos.
> Un avión ucraniano, con pilotos ucranianos, desde Belgrado...



Servia es vendedor de armas. Bangladesh y jordania son compradores.. . . El avion era de una empresa ukraniana que trabaja en eso. Logicamente los trabajadores son ucranianos

Por ahora, y sin mas datos, yo no le veo nada extraño. Un an-12.... 40 años a sus espaldaspuede pasar. ,


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El ser humano proviene del ADN del Ingeniero que se desmenbró por probar el líquido negro, sale en Prometeus.



Sepa Dios de donde provienes tú...chinito de MIELDA.......


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Moldavia ha admitido que es mejor no luchar contra Rusia: la OTAN no ayudará
> 
> En caso de que Chisinau se involucre en el conflicto militar, Rumanía, país miembro de la OTAN, no podrá defender directamente a Moldavia, salvo que la apoyará con equipamiento y armas. El Ministro de Defensa de Moldavia, Anatoliy Nosatiy, ha declarado al respecto.
> 
> ...



Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

[


kelden dijo:


> En Occidente no hay diarios mainstream rojos, solo algunos muy minoritarios. El Guardian es como elDiario.es o la tele de Ferreras.
> 
> Lee y aprende lo que es un diario rojo:
> 
> Ctxt.es



Ferreras el "rojo" decian los voxeras del foro....y el problema es que gente de medio izquierdas se lo creia y todo.  Y ahora que lo pienso , seguramente la mayoria de los voxeras lo decian creyendoselo.


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Servia es vendedor de armas. Bangladesh y jordania son compradores.. . . El avion era de una empresa ukraniana que trabaja en eso. Logicamente los trabajadores son ucranianos
> 
> Por ahora, y sin mas datos, yo no le veo nada extraño. Un an-12.... 40 años a sus espaldaspuede pasar. ,



En ciertos comercios, el comprador inicial no es el final o no tiene porque serlo. Habiendo guerra por medio, las armas iban para Ucrania dandose un paseo, y engordando varios bolsillos. La gente de Serbia no veria bien que su gobierno armara a Kiev, así que paseo , rodeo y todos con su mordida , el pueblo engañado y más tranquilo.

---------------------

El rodillo. 

Un tanque se deja ver, mientras la artillería machaca las posiciones ucranianas.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

Te podian dar por culo a ti, capullo genocida. joder como os ocultais.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ferreras el "rojo" decian los voxeras del foro....y el problema es que gente de medio izquierdas se lo creia y todo.  Y ahora que lo pienso , *seguramente la mayoria de los voxeras lo decian creyendoselo.*



Hombre ... para esos todo lo que no sea cinturón de castidad, negro atao a farola y moro fusilao en el estrecho, es rojo .... A eso se reducen todos los problemas de su mundo: poder sacudir a la parienta y que el moro no compita por "su" trabajo y por "su" paguita ....


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

*MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Un alto cargo del Senado ruso, Andréi Klishas, aseguró que Ucrania pronto dejará de ser sujeto del derecho internacional.*

"Hace tiempo que Ucrania ha perdido el estatus de Estado soberano y pronto va a perder también el de sujeto del derecho internacional, apuntó Klishas en su canal de la red social Telegram.

El senador, que preside el comité de Leyes Constitucionales de la Cámara Alta, *calificó el territorio ucraniano de "objeto de negociaciones"* y dijo que "es consecuencia directa del golpe de Estado anticonstitucional" que tuvo lugar en febrero de 2014.
Algunas horas antes, Klishas publicó en Telegram que "es necesario implementar la desnazificación y desmilitarización en toda Ucrania".

"De lo contrario, siempre persistirá una amenaza para nuestro territorio, nuestros ciudadanos e infraestructuras", alegó.

El parlamentario ruso hizo este comentario al día siguiente de que el asesor de la oficina presidencial de Ucrania, Alexéi Arestóvich, mencionara la posibilidad de lanzar un ataque al puente de Crimea "en cuanto se presente una oportunidad técnica".


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

El bienestar humano de los tipejos como tu, que les den por culo, el la URSS no habia caza privada, porque todo era propiedad del estado, los es fuerzos por proteger el medio ambiente en China son encomiables, no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Estonia asegura que la compra de cohetes HIMARS inquieta a Rusia.*
La compra de sistemas de *cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple de alta precisión y largo alcance* por parte de Estonia, aprobada por las autoridades estadounidenses, dotará al pequeño país báltico de una capacidad de ataque defensivo que "pone nervioso a nuestro vecino (Rusia)", ha afirmado el ministro de Defensa de Estonia,* Kalle Laanet.*

En declaraciones a medios locales, Laanet comentó la aprobación, el pasado viernes, por parte de la Agencia de Cooperación en Seguridad del Departamento de Defensa (DSCA) estadounidense de la venta a Estonia de* seis sistemas de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad (HIMARS) y de una gama de sofisticadas cargas de munición* por un coste total de hasta 500 millones de dólares.

A las plataformas HIMARS entregadas en las últimas semanas a Ucrania se les atribuye* la destrucción de una docena de almacenes de munición rusos con ataques de precisión*. Según un comunicado de prensa de la DSCA, el grueso de las entregas propuestas de sistemas HIMARS a Estonia consistirá en algo más de 160 "vainas" o cargas de hasta seis misiles, algunas con un alcance de hasta 200 kilómetros y radares de guiado de precisión y otros sensores para dirigir las ojivas a sus objetivos.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Te podian dar *por culo *a ti, capullo genocida. joder como os ocultais.



Venga chinito de mielda,no disimules que sabemos que te gusta....que tienes el culete como un bebeero patos.....


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas, el almirante Tony Radakin, ha desmentido este domingo los rumores que apuntan que la salud del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se habría degradado o que este podría ser asesinado. *"Creo que algunos de los comentarios de que [Putin] no está bien o de que seguramente alguien va a asesinarle o a eliminarle, creo que son ilusiones"*, ha afirmado Radakin durante una entrevista televisiva en la BBC emitida el domingo.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Venga chinito de mielda,no disimules que sabemos que te gusta....que tienes el culete como un bebeero patos.....



Cállate escremento, vete a que te haga unas pajillas Zopensky.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> los es fuerzos por proteger el medio ambiente en China son encomiables



Al final China se pondrá el pin 2030


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Comandantes rusos encerraron en un garaje a sus soldados por negarse a luchar contra Ucrania.*


Los tienen encerrados en un garaje, los alimentan una vez al día con una especie de papilla, mañana los van a enviar a un centro de prisión preventiva en Lugansk .


Anteriormente, los militares del 11. ° Batallón Aerotransportado de la ciudad de Ulan-Ude dijeron a sus mandos de que querían abandonar el servicio. El comandante los presiona y amenaza con enviarlos a un centro de detención preventiva por negarse a obedecer órdenes. 78 personas de la brigada estaban decididas a renunciar y abandonar el territorio de Ucrania, pero después de la presión del comandante, alrededor de 50 de ellos cambiaron de opinión acerca de irse.

Un corresponsal habló con el cabo Ilya Kaminsky, miembro del 11º DShB, que sigue decidido a volver a casa.

"Dicen que iremos a un centro de detención preventiva en algún lugar cerca de Luhansk. Vinieron personas del departamento de investigación militar de las regiones de Kherson y Dnipropetrovsk y nos obligaron a escribir declaraciones explicativas de que estábamos dispuestos a realizar tareas. Nuestros informes se rompían, no se aceptaban, escribíamos la solicitud de renuncia... Hablaré por mí, escribí unas 20 solicitudes. No se consideró ni una sola", dice Kaminski.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.



En un futuro congreso de Viena la Transnistria y Gagauzia deberían pasar a "Nuevarrusia" y Moldavia (en verdad debería llamarse Besarabia a esta región) unirse a Rumanía. 
Esta y otras cuestiones como los Balcanes o Gibraltar deberían resolverse con la buena voluntad de toda Europa. Pero Europa no es libre ni la gobiernan gentes de buena voluntad.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al final China se pondrá el pin 2030



Falso, al final todos os tendreis que poner el pin con la bandera de la RPCh.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas de Alemania sólo están llenas en un 65%. Esto no es suficiente para sobrevivir el invierno sin el gas ruso, dijo Klaus Müller, jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes, al periódico Bild am Sonntag.
> 
> Por el momento, todo depende de la puesta en marcha del Nord Stream. Los trabajos de mantenimiento técnico del oleoducto finalizarán el 21 de julio.
> 
> ...



64,4 exactamente, hace ya 3 días.
Por cierto, Ucrania tiene un 20%... allí sí que las van a pasar putas desde ya. De Kiev al oeste se van a congelar en un mes.
Allí en septiembre ya baja la temperatura a 10 grados por las tardes-noches.

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En ciertos comercios, el comprador inicial no es el final o no tiene porque serlo. Habiendo guerra por medio, las armas iban para Ucrania dandose un paseo, y engordando varios bolsillos. La gente de Serbia no veria bien que su gobierno armara a Kiev, así que paseo , rodeo y todos con su mordida , el pueblo engañado y más tranquilo.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



y por qué se dirigia rumbo sureste y no norte o este?
No hay que buscarle mas pies al gato....


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski: "Esta es una guerra que Rusia no quiere terminar"*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha asegurado este domingo que *Rusia no quiere terminar la guerra, mientras Ucrania defiende su propia tierra*. En un mensaje en Facebook, Zelenski escribe: "Esta es una guerra en Ucrania que comenzó Rusia comenzó, que Rusia continúa y que Rusia no quiere terminar. Ucrania defiende su propia tierra, su soberanía, su territorio. Ucrania lucha por la paz".

*"Esto es una cruel paradoja del siglo XXI y para nosotros esto es la realidad", *agrega en su mensaje, que acompaña con imágenes de defensores ucranianos.


----------



## Malevich (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Al final China se pondrá el pin 2030



Sí y como se creen el decrececuento le han comprado 300 aviones a Airbus.... Que ya si eso los eurobobos vayan en patín.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, al final todos os tendreis que poner el pin con la bandera de la RPCh.



No te preocupes, los hdlgp que lamen el culo a la OTAN seran los primeros que se la pongan. 
De mi que se olviden unos y otros.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, al final todos os tendreis que poner el pin con la bandera de la RPCh.



No te me vengas arriba ahora ecofrienly.

A China el medioambiente le importa una mierda, cosa que en parte es buena y en psrte mala, déjate de chorradas


----------



## Aurkitu (17 Jul 2022)

Que mierda de planeta quedaría con ese tipo de razonamiento de uso. El antropocentrismo, además de fuera de tiempo, es falta de humildad y de conciencia de que somos un animalico más, ni más ni menos necesario. El hombre debería estar en equilibrio con el medio.

Por cierto la mierda de las guerras en sí mismas viene por la muerte de inocentes -humanos y del resto de seres vivos ajenos a nuestros entretenimientos sádicos- y la destrucción de medios urbanos y naturales.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, al final todos os tendreis que poner el *pin* con la bandera de la RPCh.



Ese te lo metes por el culete,que seguro que te entra.....


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No te me vengas arriba ahora ecofrienly.
> 
> A China el medioambiente le importa una mierda, cosa que en parte es buena y en psrte mala, déjate de chorradas



A china le lmporta TECNICAMENTE. No políticamente. Esa es la gran diferencia. Si ellos tienen datos que les hacen pensar que el cambio climatico les desfavorece, lucharan contra ella como estado. Un gran avance.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Que mierda de planeta quedaría con ese tipo de razonamiento de uso. El antropocentrismo, además de fuera de tiempo, es falta de humildad y de conciencia de que somos un animalico más, ni más ni menos necesario. El hombre debería estar en equilibrio con el medio.



Es el mayor fallo. No sabemos xual es nuestro sitio en la naturaleza


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cuando el día que lo mataron en Antena 3 la Gusana Griso tardó bastantes horas en dar la noticia porque sus jefes todavía estaban manipulando la informacion ... ya sospeché que ese asesinato tenía la firma de los mismos que han derrocado a Trump .
> 
> Luego en los informativos minimizaron la muerte como algo irrelevante y ahora le están haciendo una campaña de desprestigio .
> 
> ...



*PUTIN PODRÍA HABERLE HECHO UN SHINZO ABE A ZELENSKI ANTES DE LAS ELECCIONES

y haber hecho creer que el asesino era uno de tantos locos que anda por ahí sueltos. *









Por qué el impactante asesinato de Shinzo Abe podría cambiar Japón para siempre - BBC News Mundo


El atentado contra el ex primer ministro ha generado interrogantes en un país que no está acostumbrado a los delitos violentos.




www.bbc.com





por eso la guerra de Ucrania es completamente absurda y necesariamente es una etapa más de una trama orquestada por los mismos del coronavirus en los que indudablemente está Putin involucrado ya que es un miembro destacado del FORO DE DAVOS. 

Estamos comprobando con asombro que CON LA DISCULPA DE LA GUERRA están empobreciendo a los mismos países que fueron atacados con el dichoso virus . 

Recuerden con qué " velocidad se extendió el virus y que rápido impusieron las medidas liberticidas y saqueadoras en los países de Europa occidental " y más de dos años después los africanos siguen sin saber nada del virus / ni las mascarillas / ni las vacunas / ni las UCIS abarrotadas de ancianos moribundos y cuyo tratamiento costaba más de 100.000 euros ...
y esos mismos países ni envían armas a Ucrania ni saben donde está ese país. 

¿ por qué Putin no liquidó a Zelenski si él es el problema... en vez de destruir un país y matar a miles de inocentes ? 

Con lo que cuesta un misil podría sobornar a todos los políticos y periodistas ucranianos para que hiciesen creer a la población que sería guay volver a unirse con la madre Rusia. 

De lavar el coco a la borregada saben mucho en el país vasco y cataluña. Es fácil crear conceptos e implantarlos a la población . sin duda lo habría tenido más fácil que ir tirando bombas . no creo que así se convenza a nadie. 


Luego están las consecuencias económicas para Rusia con el supuesto embargo ...
¿ por qué no usó el coronavirus como arma de guerra en vez de misiles carísimos y movilizar el ejército ? 

son tantas incongruencias que necesariamente toda esta farsa está destinada a agilizar la agenda 2030 que no es más que el enésimo ataque contra Europa occidental con la colaboración inestimable de políticos corruptos y criminales sicarios de los enemigos.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Aurkitu (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es el mayor fallo. No sabemos xual es nuestro sitio en la naturaleza



El de un animalico tecnológico, con la capacidad de dar lugar a una conciencia artificial para ayuda a salvaguardar la biodiversidad del planeta y fomentar su extensión a otros mundos...a mi me parecería un buena misión vital como especie. Pero vamos para atrás.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Jul 2022)

Una de las narrativas más populares en el espacio mediático occidental es la imagen de Rusia como un agresor que tiene como objetivo infraestructuras socialmente importantes.

Desde el punto de vista de la ciencia militar, el uso de escuelas e instituciones educativas con fines militares en un conflicto es un paso totalmente justificado y lógico.

La ocupación de zonas industriales cerradas, escuelas, guarderías e instituciones similares es una oportunidad para estacionar unidades en un área suficientemente grande.

Y sería una tontería que en Ucrania, donde se han dejado de impartir clases en los centros educativos desde el inicio del NWO, no se utilizaran las escuelas con fines militares.

Pero para una población que no está dispuesta a entrar en los matices, un fuerte grito de "Rusia atacó una escuela" es suficiente justificación para otra ronda de odio. Y a nadie le importará que, aunque no se hayan suspendido las clases, fuera es pleno julio y las escuelas están vacías.

En cuanto el Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó una información rutinaria sobre el despliegue de soldados de las AFU en otra escuela, los canales de Odessa se apresuraron a desmentir este hecho, grabando un vídeo sobre la tranquilidad, la limpieza y la calma de las instalaciones.

Es un movimiento justificado: si hay un ataque y hay cadáveres, siempre se puede utilizar un vídeo ejemplar pregrabado y decir que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon otra escuela.

Y el 95% de los consumidores de contenidos en Ucrania y Occidente se lo creerán.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El FMI pide a los países que hagan ''todo lo que esté en su mano'' para bajar la inflación
> 
> 
> La directora gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Kristalina Georgieva, ha advertido este sábado de la necesidad de combatir la inflación para evitar que se cronifique y afecte cada vez más negativamente a la economía.
> ...



Un problema causado por los estados y el pseudo estado GLOBALSIONISTA en la sombra...se arregla con mas estado...

Cojonudo...globalista de izquierdas.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

El 17 de julio, un soldado de 19 años de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana alcanzó el sexto avión ruso con un sistema de defensa aérea «Igla»

El 16 de julio, hacia las diez de la noche, consiguió derribar un misil de crucero. A la mañana del día siguiente había añadido otro "Su" a su colección de aviones derribados.

Ahora el guardia tiene seis aviones enemigos "SU-25" y un misil de crucero de los ocupantes en su cuenta.

Después de tres aviones derribados el soldado fue galardonado con el más alto premio estatal - la estrella "Héroe de Ucrania".

El nombre del oficial de la Guardia Nacional, apodado "vigilante de Zaporizhzhya", no fue revelado.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> y por qué se dirigia rumbo sureste y no norte o este?
> No hay que buscarle mas pies al gato....



En el tráfico de armas existe mucha triangulación, por aquello de esconder el rastro.
Y en el caso de Vucic, que juega 'entre Pinto y Valdemoro' es bastante notorio.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El 17 de julio, un soldado de 19 años de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana alcanzó el sexto avión ruso con un sistema de defensa aérea «Igla»
> 
> El 16 de julio, hacia las diez de la noche, consiguió derribar un misil de crucero. A la mañana del día siguiente había añadido otro "Su" a su colección de aviones derribados.
> 
> ...



Quien va a hacer de prota Tom Cruise. Joder que propaganda más lamentable, ya da vergüenza ajena


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

Hora Nuke?


La misma respuesta de Abril


----------



## cryfar74 (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A no ser que fuera un cargamento para los "rebeldes" & Isis, entonces son los rusos los encargados.



A saber que habría en ese avión....


*Especialistas en protección nuclear y biológica enviados al lugar del accidente del An-12 en Grecia *


Según el canal Open TV, las autoridades están muy preocupadas por la sustancia que transportaba el An-12 que volaba de Serbia a Jordania y se estrelló cerca de Kavala.


ATENAS, 17 de julio. El Ministerio de Defensa griego está enviando especialistas de la compañía de defensa nuclear y biológica al lugar del accidente del avión An-12 al oeste de la ciudad de Kavala. Así lo anunció el domingo el canal de televisión griego Open .


Según el canal, las autoridades están muy preocupadas por la sustancia que transportaba el An-12 que volaba de Serbia a Jordania y se estrelló cerca de Kavala el sábado por la noche. Desde las primeras imágenes del lugar del accidente tomadas por el dron, queda claro que el avión se desmoronó en pequeños pedazos. Durante varias horas, las explosiones, aparentemente de municiones, continuaron en el lugar del accidente. En el sitio se encontró una sustancia blanca de origen desconocido.


"Según la información más reciente de fuentes militares, un grupo de 14 personas de una empresa intersectorial especial para la protección nuclear y biológica del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional de Grecia es enviada al lugar del accidente. Se dio una fuerte recomendación de cerrar puertas y ventanas y No salga a la calle hasta que lleguen los especialistas y averigüen qué tipo de sustancia peligrosa es”, señaló el canal de televisión.


Un grupo de una empresa intersectorial especial para la protección nuclear y biológica despegará próximamente en helicóptero desde un aeródromo cercano a la localidad de Megara. Dos grupos de especialistas en explosivos ya llegaron al lugar del accidente, a la espera de que se complete un estudio con drones del lugar del accidente.


---
Por otro lado.....

Un avión de carga ucraniano de la familia An, que transportaba 12 toneladas de municiones desde Serbia a Jordania, cayó como la primera víctima de la visita de Biden a Israel.
Tras la conclusión de un acuerdo de cooperación estratégica entre la CIA y el Mossad, Jerusalén decidió impedir el suministro de cargamento militar de armas occidentales, que Kyiv vendió al ala militar de Hezbolá. Más de cien ATGM Nlow, 55 Stinger y alrededor de cien ATGM Javelin más, así como 500 rifles de asalto Kalashnikov y BK para ellos, y más de 100 unidades RPG 30 y municiones se vendieron a un representante de Hezbolá el 28 de junio, un representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por orden directa de Kirill Budanov.
El costo del trato fue de $ 9 millones, incluidos los costos de transporte y una comisión para un grupo del crimen organizado serbio especializado en contrabando. Desde el territorio de Jordania, se suponía que la carga llegaría a Palestina a lo largo del corredor terrestre.
Sin embargo, por coincidencia, fue al final de la visita de la delegación estadounidense a Israel cuando este acuerdo no estaba destinado a hacerse realidad. Aunque, se recibió un pago anticipado en BTC, a billeteras frías en los EAU, por un monto de $ 3 millones.

Lugar accidente a vista de dron..


----------



## bigmaller (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el tráfico de armas existe mucha triangulación, por aquello de esconder el rastro.
> Y en el caso de Vucic, que juega 'entre Pinto y Valdemoro' es bastante notorio.



Yo creo que vucic se esta jugando la vida como para andarse con chorradas de dinero. La pasta es de pobres.

A Vucic no le queda otra que jugar a dos bandas. Serbia está peor que Kaliningrado estratégicamente, y politicamente pueden hacerle un maidan antes de que cante el gallo. 

Puede que sea un vendido, que no lo creo, pero por dinero.... No. Mi opininon.


----------



## Egam (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *PUTIN PODRÍA HABERLE HECHO UN SHINZO ABE A ZELENSKI ANTES DE LAS ELECCIONES
> 
> y haber hecho creer que el asesino era uno de tantos locos que anda por ahí sueltos. *
> 
> ...



La agenda 2030 no es más que la vuelta al feudalismo.

Europa sólo seguirá como tal si empieza a colgar a los políticos que nos han llevado aquí del palo más alto, y con las tripas fuera, y romper relaciones con los ánglos.

De lo contrario se desmembrara, y que nadie piense que los países quedarán tal y como los conocemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> La agenda 2030 no es más que la vuelta al feudalismo.
> 
> Europa sólo seguirá como tal si empieza a colgar a los políticos que nos han llevado aquí del palo más alto, y con las tripas fuera, y romper relaciones con los ánglos.
> 
> De lo contrario se desmembrara, y que nadie piense que los países quedarán tal y como los conocemos.




Disfrazado de globalismo lo único que hay son fuertes intereses confrontados.

Lo que beneficia a unos puede destruir a otros y los políticos europeos no son conscientes de que nuestra pequeña parte del mundo es un objetivo bélico. 









Hungría avisa: ya ve en Ucrania el inicio de una "era de guerra" en Europa


El primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán, ha advertido de que con el conflicto en Europa del Este tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania -ordenada por el mandatario de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, a finales de febrero- se ha dado comienzo a una "era de guerra" en el continente europeo...




www.20minutos.es













La jugada maestra de Arabia Saudí: compra petróleo ruso barato para vender el suyo más caro


El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, se encuentra en estas fechas de visita en Arabia Saudí, donde se ha encontrado con el príncipe heredero, Mohamed bin Salman. Allí, Biden ha afirmado que espera que los saudíes den "pasos adicionales" para aumentar el suministro de petróleo "en las...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (17 Jul 2022)

YA ERA "DUEÑO DE NADA" Y NO ERA FELIZ.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

Los osos generalmente son herbívoros y pasan de la gente, no la quieren ni ver o sea que es muy difícil que te los encuentres.
Los lobos mantienen el equilibrio entre herbívoros y carnívoros, también pasan de la gente y es difícil encontrarlos.
Los herbívoros mantienen las praderas no dejando crecer arboles pero se ha de controlar su numero porque pueden devastar una pradera haciéndola inviable.
Ahora no te metas en pleno invierno en un bosque donde hayan osos o lobos, el invierno y más en Alemania sin gas  es muy jodido.

Lo explicado esta muy simplificado. La ecología es terriblemente compleja pero todo bicho, incluso las avispas y arañas cumplen su cometido.

Los rumanos tienen una curiosa costumbre, coger lobeznos y tenerlos como mascota en casa, cuando se hacen lobos los sueltan al bosque. En Tarragona segunda patria de rumanos, una pareja que tiene una fonda recogieron a uno, lo de recoger es un dicho, al dueño de la fonda le pidieron ayuda para sacar a dos perros que se habían hecho fuertes dentro de una camioneta, el los saco y los adopto, uno era un lobo que supuso habían abandonado unos rumanos. Un día que fui a visitarles y pasar varias noches acompañe a la dueña que iba a alimentar a los caballos, iba con el lobo atado a un cachó de correa, me pidió si me atrevía a sujetarlo mientras les daba de comer a los caballos para que no se asustasen. Me quede con el lobo, lo mire y le dije con los ojos "et portaras bé" (te llevaras bien), nos entendimos y estuvimos ambos esperando a que la dueña volviera.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Un problema causado por los estados y el pseudo estado GLOBALSIONISTA en la sombra...se arregla con mas estado...
> 
> Cojonudo...globalista de izquierdas.



Tú y tus unicornios rosa. Hay Estado desde que aparece la idea de nación, desde el neolítico y más allá. Ya sabemos lo que ocurre cuando falla el Estado y reinan los señores de la guerra. La cuestión no es "Estado sí" o "Estado no, si un poquito o un muchito. Eso son majaderías y milesias de iluminados lumpen. La cuestión fundamental es su función en una sociedad y sus objetivos.
Debe asistir a la sociedad entera (socialismo), o sólo a la cabeza (cápita, capitalismo)? Y esa cápita, actualmente depositaria de poder y riquezas casi infinitas debe servir sólo sus intereses materiales o velar por el bienestar de todos para lograr y mantener el suyo propio?
A esas simples cuestiones se reduce todo.
Dejad ya de dar la puta brasa con vuestro jodido y desquiciado concepto del antiestado libertador.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo creo que vucic se esta jugando la vida como para andarse con chorradas de dinero. La pasta es de pobres.
> 
> A Vucic no le queda otra que jugar a dos bandas. Serbia está peor que Kaliningrado estratégicamente, y politicamente pueden hacerle un maidan antes de que cante el gallo.
> 
> Puede que sea un vendido, que no lo creo, pero por dinero.... No. Mi opininon.



No he dicho que sea por dinero  , pero ser cipayo imperial sin que se note, es muy complicado.
Y hasta es posible que haya sido un 'asunto interno' para denunciarle, sin descartar casualidad.
por supuesto. Aunque traerá cola.


----------



## pgas (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




solo en la última década el imperio gUSAno ha saboteado/vetado al menos tres grandes proyectos gasísticos para garantizar la seguridad energética europea,

. el gasoducto NordStream 2, totalmente construido y operativo a falta de la certificación de Alimaña

. el proyecto SouthStream que evitaba la ruta ucraniana a través de Bulgaria, y acabó sustituido por el Turkstream

. el proyecto Nabucco que pretendía traer gas del Caspio e Irán 









donde irá ese gas ahora, cacho memo? China, India ...


----------



## delhierro (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El 17 de julio, un soldado de 19 años de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana alcanzó el sexto avión ruso con un sistema de defensa aérea «Igla»
> 
> El 16 de julio, hacia las diez de la noche, consiguió derribar un misil de crucero. A la mañana del día siguiente había añadido otro "Su" a su colección de aviones derribados.
> 
> ...



Que no joder, que es el "FANTASMA de KIEV" ......como estrello su mig-29, ahora dispara un Sam-7 con cada mano. 

Y te falta un helicoptero que tumbo con una honda.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*El jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército británico desmiente la mala salud de Putin o que esté en peligro.*
El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas, el almirante Tony Radakin, ha desmentido este domingo los rumores que apuntan que la salud del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se habría degradado o que este podría ser asesinado. *"Creo que algunos de los comentarios de que [Putin] no está bien o de que seguramente alguien va a asesinarle o a eliminarle, creo que son ilusiones"*, ha afirmado Radakin durante una entrevista televisiva en la BBC emitida el domingo.

"Como profesionales militares, vemos un régimen relativamente estable en Rusia. El presidente Putin ha sido capaz de aplastar cualquier oposición (...) y ninguno de los que están en la cima [del poder] tiene ánimo de desafiar al presidente Putin", ha añadido Radakin. Los rumores sobre el estado de salud del líder ruso son muy difíciles de verificar.


----------



## vettonio (17 Jul 2022)

No recuerdo el forero que comentaba que este año, no habría pilotos ni rusos ni ucranianos volando contra el fuego en España. Revisando el estado de los fuegos -especialmente preocupante en la provincia de Ávila con nuevos incendios- me he encontrado con un vídeo de un Kamov. No creo que el piloto sea español, pero tampoco puedo asegurarlo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (17 Jul 2022)

Para los que querais datos duros, video largo y en ingles:


----------



## llabiegu (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.



y toda Transilvania húngara, es peligroso tocar fronteras en Europa oriental.


----------



## agricultura (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que demuestra la genética es que el hombre y "el mono", así en genérico, tienen un antepasado común.
> 
> Y, efectivamente, la teoría de Darwin es éso, teoría, no dogma de fe. Teoría susceptible de ser sustituida por otra que explique mejor el devenir de la vida sobre este planeta. Por cierto, hasta ahora no hay nada mejor para hacerlo.




Vale, aceptamos pulpo por animal de compañía.
¿Pero, hablando en serio, de verdad que no hay nada mejor que esto?

..."With savages, the weak in body or mind are soon eliminated; and those that survive commonly exhibit a vigorous state of health. We civilised men, on the other hand, do our utmost to check the process of elimination; we build asylums for the imbecile, the maimed, and the sick; we institute poor-laws; and our medical men exert their utmost skill to save the life of every one to the last moment. There is reason to believe that vaccination has preserved thousands, who from a weak constitution would formerly have succumbed to small-pox. Thus the weak members of civilised societies propagate their kind. No one who has attended to the breeding of domestic animals will doubt that this must be highly injurious to the race of man. It is surprising how soon a want of care, or care wrongly directed, leads to the degeneration of a domestic race; but excepting in the case of man himself, hardly any one is so ignorant as to allow his worst animals to breed."

"Entre los salvajes, los individuos de cuerpo o espíritu débil, son eliminados prontamente, y los que sobreviven se distinguen ordinariamente por su vigorosa salud. Los hombres civilizados nos esforzamos para detener la marcha de la eliminación; construimos asilos para los idiotas y los enfermos, legislamos la mendicidad, y despliegan nuestros médicos toda su sagacidad para conservar el mayor tiempo posible la vida de cada individuo. Abundan las razones para creer que la vacuna ha preservado a millares de personas que, a causa de la debilidad de su constitución, hubieran sucumbido a los ataques variolosos. Aprovechando tales medios, los miembros débiles de las sociedades civilizadas propagan su especie. Todos los que se han ocupado en la reproducción de los animales domésticos, pueden calcular cuán perjudicial debe ser el último hecho a la raza humana. Sorprende el ver de qué modo la falta de cuidado, o tan sólo los cuidados mal dirigidos, pueden arrastrar a una rápida degeneración a una raza doméstica, y exceptuando los casos relativos al hombre mismo, nadie es bastante ignorante para permitir que se reproduzcan sus animales más defectuosos".

Y etc, etc...
Charles Darwin, El origen del hombre. Cap V On the Development of the Intellectual and Moral Faculties during Primeval and Civilised
Times. Princenton University Press ISBN 0-691-08278-2. Pag 168.
P.D; dedicado a los que creen que Darwin no tiene nada que ver con el darwinismo social


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Draghi afianzará su pacto energético con Argelia antes de saldar su posible salida del gobierno italiano.*
El *aprovisionamiento de gas es una cuestión de primer orden para Italia en su desenganche de Rusia* y, por eso, el primer ministro, *Mario Draghi*, volará este lunes a Argelia para afianzar su acuerdo energético antes de aclarar el miércoles si dimite, en medio de la grave crisis que sacude a su Gobierno.

El Ejecutivo de unidad nacional italiano se tambalea después de que una de sus piezas, el Movimiento 5 Estrellas (M5S), no votara una moción de confianza. Ante este jaque, Draghi anunció el jueves su dimisión pero el jefe del Estado, *Sergio Mattarella*, la rechazó. Primero porque la crisis debe saldarse en el Parlamento, a buen seguro el miércoles, y segundo porque antes hay que apuntalar el acuerdo energético con Argelia para asegurar el gas a los italianos el próximo otoño.

Por eso, en medio de esta crisis política inesperada, el primer ministro volará este lunes a Argel para reunirse con el presidente del país africano, *Abdelmadjid Tebboune*, en la IV cumbre bilateral, de la que se esperan acuerdos en varios ámbitos. Aunque lo que más interesa es *apuntalar la alianza energética, potenciada tras la crisis ucraniana*.

*Italia importa el 90% del gas que consume y hasta la invasión de Ucrania, el 24 de febrero, el 40% procedía de territorio ruso. *Por eso ahora, en medio de las tensiones con el Kremlin, trata urgentemente de acabar con esa dependencia.


----------



## NPI (17 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ando buscando datos y si estos son reales (que casan con el presupuesto)



Primera y única contestación a este CM. Oryx es vuestro salvador y siempre os guiará en el camino de la propaganda para hinteligentes


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Psicópatas:








"Habrá que sufrir y apretarse el cinturón, pero Putin debe desaparecer de escena"


El exdiplomático advierte de que hay que acabar con el peligro que supone Rusia. También aboga por un replanteamiento de la ONU




www.elconfidencial.com






Por mucho que la inflación apriete, no hay que olvidar que el objetivo de fondo debe ser contribuir a la *penalización económica de Rusia y asistir a Ucrania*, asegura *Javier Rupérez*. El exdiplomático tiene claro que *Putin debe desaparecer de la esfera pública*, y considera que Europa debe aprender de esta guerra y avanzar hacia una posición común en política exterior y tener un Ejército conjunto.









Javier Rupérez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Formó parte de la Asamblea Parlamentaria del Consejo de Europa, de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) y de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE).

Como Embajador de España ante los Estados Unidos ha permanecido en Washington D. C. entre 2000 y 2004, año en el que el Consejo de Seguridad le eligió, con el rango de Secretario General Adjunto, para desempeñar el recién creado puesto de Director Ejecutivo del Comité contra el Terrorismo del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas en Nueva York. Hasta 2013 fue Cónsul General en Chicago (Estados Unidos), cargo que ocupó tras su dimisión como máximo responsable del Directorio del Comité contra el Terrorismo de las Naciones Unidas.


----------



## John Nash (17 Jul 2022)

Cristianizar también era una empresa geopolítica en aquellos tiempos.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Un alto cargo del Senado ruso, Andréi Klishas, aseguró que Ucrania pronto dejará de ser sujeto del derecho internacional.*
> 
> "Hace tiempo que Ucrania ha perdido el estatus de Estado soberano y pronto va a perder también el de sujeto del derecho internacional, apuntó Klishas en su canal de la red social Telegram.
> 
> ...



Klishas sabe lo que dice.

Ucrania desaparecerá de la faz de la tierra por completo.

Luego, veremos una Rusia más grande y más fuerte.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*El entierro de Liza, la niña de 4 años muerta en un bombardeo de Rusia sobre Vinnytsia.*
Decenas de personas se han reunido este domingo para despedir a la niña de 4 años que fue *una de las 24 víctimas mortales por el bombardeo*, el pasado jueves, de Rusia sobre la localidad de Vinnytsia, en Ucrania Familiares, amigos y acompañantes se han reunido en esa localidad en un ambiente de dolor en el que han condenado la guerra iniciada por Rusia.





*iza Dmitrieva era una niña de cuatro años con síndrome de Down que se dirigía con su madre Irina a un centro terapéutico de esta ciudad de 370.000 habitantes*, situada a 250 kilómetros al suroeste de la capital ucraniana Kiev.

Las imágenes del cochecito rosa de Liza, volcado en la calle y manchado con la sangre de la niña, simbolizan los destrozos provocados por varios misiles lanzados por un submarino ruso que patrullaba el mar Negro.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El bienestar humano de los tipejos como tu, que les den por culo, el la URSS no habia caza privada, porque todo era propiedad del estado, los es fuerzos por proteger el medio ambiente en China son encomiables, no tienes ni puta idea.



El NWO es fuerte en ti. Un lobo o un oso antes que un ser humano?

Bien, bien, las élites másonicas y sus megacorporaciones te apluaden.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Que mierda de planeta quedaría con ese tipo de razonamiento de uso. El antropocentrismo, además de fuera de tiempo, es falta de humildad y de conciencia de que somos un animalico más, ni más ni menos necesario. El hombre debería estar en equilibrio con el medio.
> 
> Por cierto la mierda de las guerras en sí mismas viene por la muerte de inocentes -humanos y del resto de seres vivos ajenos a nuestros entretenimientos sádicos- y la destrucción de medios urbanos y naturales.



Yo en tus palabras leo un odio atroz hacia la humanidad y un deseo insano de verla miserable, arruinada, enferma y destruida.

No hay equilibrio posible con la naturaleza, la naturaleza no acepta otra cosa que total sumisión y quien se le oponga es destruido.

Solo el hombre ha conseguido vencerla, tener un techo, tener comida para el invierno, tener medicamentos que detengan las infecciones y las enfermedades con las que naturaleza le ha machacado durante miles de años.

Hemos de volver a morir por una mierda de infección? Muere tu si quieres. Yo quiero que el hombre siga imponiendo su voluntad dado que si dios no existe, tampoco la naturaleza es un ser vivente o sintiente o pensante. Pero vamos, en todo caso, el equilibro con algo que te manda sequías, hambrunas, inundaciones, enfermedes, plagas, huracanes, tsunamis, volcanes, meteoritos... es de ser gilipollas. De algo así hay que protegerse, como hemos hecho siempre.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*El jefe del Ejército británico calcula que Rusia ha tenido 50.000 bajas en la guerra en Ucrania.*
En su entrevista en la BBC, el jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas, el almirante* Tony Radakin*, ha declarado que el Ejército ucraniano estaba "absolutamente" convencido de que iba a ganar la guerra desencadenada por la invasión rusa del país el 24 de febrero. Según los primeros cálculos del ejército británico, *Rusia "perdió más del 30% de su eficacia en el combate terrestre".

"Esto significa que 50.000 soldados rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos en este conflicto, que casi 1.700 tanques rusos han sido destruidos, que casi 4.000 vehículos blindados de propiedad rusa han sido destruidos",* ha dicho Radakin.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Recuperados 1.346 cuerpos de civiles en Kiev, abatidos en su mayoría a tiros.*
Los cuerpos sin vida de civiles recuperados en la región de Kiev ascienden ya a 1.346, la mayoría abatidos a disparos por las tropas rusas, informa este domingo el jefe regional de la policía, *Andriy Nebytov*. "A día de hoy, la cifra asciende ya a 1.346 cuerpos de civiles muertos", ha dicho en declaraciones a la televisión, que recoge la agencia Ukrinform. Destacó que* "la mayoría de ellos fueron asesinados con armas de fuego".*

"Puedo decir que ésta no es la cifra final, porque cada día trabajamos y, lamentablemente, encontramos más y más cuerpos de personas enterradas, temporalmente sepultadas, en las posiciones donde se encontraba el ejército de la Federación Rusa", señaló. *Agregó que actualmente hay unas 300 personas que constan como desaparecidas en la región de Kiev.*


----------



## Pato Sentado (17 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En los territorios liberados se está realizando un trabajo de destinado intensivo por parte de zapadores y artificieros rusos.

Deje de creerme muchas cosas de la ecología centroeuropea después de ver que el área de exclusión de Chernobil es el espacio de conservación más importante de Europa, han regresado especies casi extintas como el bisonte y el zorro rojo. Hay un montón de videos, lo recomiendo


----------



## clapham5 (17 Jul 2022)

CANDELA ...El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con una noticia suculenta
Resulta que ayer el James , su esposo , estuvo en casa de la Nabiullina , la presidenta del Banco Central Ruso . 
El James le tiro de la lengua y la Nabiullina le confeso que la guerra de Ucrania era una pantomina . 
El James que estuvo combatiendo en Popasna se quedo asi :  
El caso es que El Zar ha ordenado al BCR a comprar , a cuenta de un % de los ingresos en divisas occidentales las acciones de las companias estrategicas rusas de energia , minerales , agricolas , etc en manos de extranjeros . 
Traducido al arameo cirilico : El Estado ruso esta hundiendo deliberadamente las acciones de esas companias para comparlas a precio de saldo 
Sus accionistas estan en panic mode . Si las venden a precio de ganga , pierden y no saben cuando volveran a subir porque eso depende de que siga o no siga la guerra ( y eso solo lo sabe El Zar ) . Una manipulacion del mercado a lo bestia , hoyga ...
Las compras se estan haciendo desde corredores en Suiza , Irlanda , Singapur y Luxemburgo usando cintas perforadas de 6 filas y discos de 8 " . 
El James le dijo a su esposa , la contacto armenia del clapham que El Kremlin necesita al menos 6 meses para terminar las compras 
El Zar quiere terminar la guerra , pero el Lavrov ha amenazado con dimitir si lo hace . 
Si dimite el Lavrov Rusia Unida perderia la mayoria en la DUMA porque los lavrovitas son unos 80 
La UE esta tanteando un cese de hostilidades , pero de momento El Zar no ha iniciado contactos diplomaticos para pararlas 
En el mapa de chinchetas del Despacho del Zar esta Jarkov , Lugansk , Donetsk , Zaporize , Dnipro y Kerson . Pero ya sabeis que por culpa de la put%$#a mariposa y el put%$#o Heisenberg todo puede cambiar . 
Las fuerzas estrategicas de disuacion nuclear siguen en alerta de combate , y ya se esta repartiendo yodo en las ciudades de Siberia 
El euro bajara a 80 centavos de dolar . Ay Jesus ...


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania dice que recuperará territorios y Rusia amenaza con el "juicio final"*
Con contraataques cada vez más precisos y frecuentes tras la llegada de armamento occidental, *Ucrania *confía en defender sus posiciones en el este y recuperar territorios del sur a la espera de más ayuda, mientras *Rusia *amenazó este domingo con la llegada del "juicio final" si Kiev accede a atacar *Crimea*.

"Ucrania ha resistido los brutales ataques de Rusia. Ya hemos conseguido liberar parte del territorio ocupado después del 24 de febrero. Poco a poco liberaremos otras zonas de nuestro país que actualmente están bajo ocupación", dijo en un discurso el presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*.


----------



## NPI (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Coronel Burdico de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
> Otra víctima del golpe en el centro de decisión de Vinnytsia.
> 
> 
> ...



Falta un tercer niño en la ecuación.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Un ruso ama a Rusia y dan su vida por ella. Estamos a años luz en Occidente



2 cosas:_

1) Rusia, como concepto, no es el Kremlin, ni Putin, son dos cosas diferentes, ni siquiera es una opinión o una manera de pensar acerca de la guerra

2) Muchos no conocen otra cosa que ese "absurdo pensamiento nacionalista". Ese es el problema y de lo que bebe el nacionalismo, por esa razón es tan peligroso. Se reduce el concepto de "estado" a una simple idea, y se obtiene el poder absoluto. Si se piensa en frío, es una receta genial para ser un cabrón sin que te ocurra nada


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Finlandia:

Finlandia, debido al rechazo de la energía, el petróleo y el gas rusos, este invierno puede enfrentarse a la desconexión de la electricidad de los consumidores domésticos hasta dos horas al día. Así lo informó el canal de televisión finlandés YLE .


----------



## niraj (17 Jul 2022)

[Forwarded from Crystal RISING]
China cree que Estados Unidos engañó a la Unión Europea al provocar la introducción de nuevas sanciones contra Rusia

después de la exacerbación de la crisis en Ucrania, Estados Unidos está instando activamente a la Unión Europea a imponer numerosas sanciones antirrusas, mientras experimenta menos daño que los socios europeos — según la publicación China Global Times

▪ "A medida que aumenta la presión de sanciones, Washington, que no es tan fuerte como Europa, depende de la energía y el comercio con Rusia, sufre menos daños. La Unión Europea, estrechamente relacionada con Moscú en las esferas industrial y energética, está experimentando las consecuencias más graves que afectan la economía y la vida de la gente común", subraya Global Times

el director del Instituto de relaciones internacionales de la Universidad popular de China, Yiwei Wang, dijo a su vez que la Unión Europea ya había comenzado a preguntarse si no había sido" engañada " por los Estados Unidos al introducir medidas restrictivas cada vez más nuevas contra Rusia

▪ ""El nuevo y séptimo paquete de sanciones de la Unión Europea podría ser en gran parte simbólico, ya que sus miembros no pueden ponerse de acuerdo sobre muchos temas", dijo el director del Departamento de Europa del Instituto chino de estudios internacionales Hongjiang Cui

los expertos chinos enfatizaron que Europa está comenzando a darse cuenta cada vez más claramente de que sufrirá un daño aún mayor si continúa siguiendo a los Estados Unidos y endurece las sanciones antirrusas

Fuente: EU’s new sanctions against Russia ‘largely symbolic,’ reflects US’ declining leadership - Global Times










СОЛОВЬЁВ


Владимир Соловьев в Telegram. Контакт: solovievlive@protonmail.com




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (17 Jul 2022)

Obvio.

Lo índigenas saben lo que hay. Y si les ofreces un bulldozzer para arrasr media selva y que puedan cultivar la tierr y vivir si miedo todos los dís que un Leopardo o un Tigre se zampe a sus niños pues más te lo van a agradecer.

El humano urbanita moderno es un enfermo mental, es igual a un animal criado en cautividad. Se cree que las gallinas quieren vivir en libertad en el monte cuando en pocas horas un zorro por diversión las mataría a todas. Si por diversión. El Zorro mata muchas veces para entretenerse no para comer.

No dejeis que vuestros hijos vean dibujos animados de animales que hablan o se volveran gilipollas como nuestra generación.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo creo que vucic se esta jugando la vida como para andarse con chorradas de dinero. La pasta es de pobres.
> 
> A Vucic no le queda otra que jugar a dos bandas. Serbia está peor que Kaliningrado estratégicamente, y politicamente pueden hacerle un maidan antes de que cante el gallo.
> 
> Puede que sea un vendido, que no lo creo, pero por dinero.... No. Mi opininon.



A vucic le han prohibido entrar a croacia y se ha liado la de Dios entre los dos paises.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

----

KARI IKÄVALKO
14.7.•Actualizado el 14.7.

Las preocupaciones sobre la disponibilidad de energía debido a los problemas del gigante del gas Uniper son actualmente no solo las mayores preocupaciones de la vida empresarial de Alemania y Europa.
Incluso los alemanes comunes ahora están pensando febrilmente sobre cómo la disponibilidad y el precio del gas, que es importante para calentar los hogares, está dificultando la vida cotidiana.

Un ejemplo de la preocupación de los alemanes puede verse en el hecho de que la venta de briquetas de carbón está creciendo vertiginosamente, especialmente en las partes orientales de Alemania. *Jan Feller* , director ejecutivo de la Cámara de Comercio germano-finlandesa, le dice a Ykkösaamu de Yle radio 1 que las briquetas se están utilizando para reemplazar el gas en los dispositivos de calefacción del hogar.

- La gente compra carbón cuando se prepara para las necesidades de calefacción del invierno.
El carbón se puede usar en estufas de carbón viejas que se dejan junto con los calentadores de gas más nuevos en muchos hogares alemanes. Este es especialmente el caso en los estados del este del país.
Como una forma de reducir el consumo de gas, el gobierno alemán prohibió la compra de nuevos calentadores de gas para los hogares durante varios años. La mitad de las casas todavía se calientan con gas.










Saksalaiset ostavat jo lämmönpitimiksi hiiltä koteihin – "Kyse Euroopan kriisistä", arvioi talousasiantuntija


Saksalais-suomalaisen kauppakamarin toimitusjohtaja arvioi Saksan ratkaisevan osissa isot Uniper- ja energiapulaongelmat.




yle.fi


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Es normal pensar como piensas. Son decenios de lavado de cerebro. Yo he sido asi. Pero cuando ves las mentiras.... . . Ves la doble moral..... Ves la mentira economica... . . La mentira ecologica...( mas que mentira el uso de esta) .
> 
> 
> La urss fue un intento de dar dignidad a los trabajadores y salio mal. Tanto por causas internas totalitaristas como por causas externas capital/expandionistas....
> ...



Siempre es una guerra de "lavado de cerebros", es una excusa que viene genial, rápida, no hace pensar mucho y es fácil, porque permite no refutar nada.
La única dignidad de la gente es que cada uno se construya su propio futuro, eso un estado NUNCA te lo va a dar, ni está diseñado para eso ni a ningún dirigente (sea del color que sea) le va a interesar
Vivimos en momentos complicados, pero remotamente los podemos comparar (ni de lejos) a hace, tan solo...30 años...vivimos mejor, con una calidad de vida que nuestros padres ni siquiera se atrevieron a soñar nunca....y no solo en "occidente", sino en cualquier parte del mundo, vayas donde vayas, da igual
Es aburrido pensar en que hay gente que aun cree en soluciones que nunca han funcionado ni lo harán, porque olvidan que, la gente acaba tomando sus decisiones, les dejes o no, lo van a hacer antes o después...eso es solo cuestión de tiempo

No, el "cáncer" del mundo son aquellos que se aferran a esa maldita idea de que el ser humano no sea libre, no pueda tener el derec derechoho de cometer errores, de pagarlos y de triunfar después de sus fracasos


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Finlandia:
> 
> Finlandia, debido al rechazo de la energía, el petróleo y el gas rusos, este invierno puede enfrentarse a la desconexión de la electricidad de los consumidores domésticos hasta dos horas al día. Así lo informó el canal de televisión finlandés YLE .



Pero son de la OTAN coño lo quieren todo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Sobre el avión:


Según el plan de vuelo que presentó a las autoridades competentes de Serbia, el avión debía realizar un vuelo de carga a Bangladesh (Dhaka) con escalas en Jordania (Amman) y Arabia Saudita (Riad).

Entró en el espacio aéreo griego a las 22:09 hora local. A las 22:37 h el piloto comunicó al Centro de Control de Área Atenas-Macedonia (KEPATHM) que por problemas (motivos operativos) no continuaría hasta el destino final y volvería al aeropuerto de salida. A las 22:42, volando al este de Halkidiki, el piloto informó a los controladores de tráfico aéreo en la aproximación a Tesalónica que tenía un problema con el motor número cuatro y decía: "Peligro, incendio en el motor cuatro".






"OPASNOST, VATRA U MOTORU 4" Ovako je izgledalo 38 minuta drame na grčkom nebu: Poruka pilota ukrajinskog aviona ukazuje na MOGUĆI UZROK PADA


Služba civilnog vazduhoplovstva (CAA) Grčke dostavila je zvanično obaveštenje o padu ukrajinskog aviona Antonov 12 kod grada Kavala na severu zemlje.




www.blic.rs


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*La UE quiere endurecer las sanciones contra Rusia.*
Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea *debatirán el lunes si endurecen las sanciones contra Rusia*, cuyo ejército sigue bombardeando varias ciudades de *Ucrania*, cuando la guerra está a punto de entrar en su sexto mes.

"El desafío que plantea Rusia durará", dijo en una entrevista a la BBC el jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas británicas, el almirante *Tony Radakin*. *Según el militar, el ejército ruso ha perdido 50.000 hombres*, muertos o heridos, y miles de tanques, lo que supone "más del 30% de su eficacia en el combate terrestre".

Pero pese a las bajas, las fuerzas rusas siguen bombardeando localidades en el este y en el sur de Ucrania. El sábado, *Moscú anunció que intensificaría sus operaciones militares*.


----------



## NPI (17 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El invierno está cada vez más cerca. Finlandia se enfrenta a cortes de electricidad diarios en esta temporada de invierno - informes de los medios de comunicación
> 
> Esta decisión se debe al rechazo del petróleo y el gas rusos, cuya sustitución es problemática, informan los periódicos finlandeses.
> 
> ...



Que les proporcione la electricidad la PIZPI(de madres bolleras) y su PADRINO(György Schwartz).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero son de la OTAN coño lo quieren todo



No les vendrá de 2 horas, supongo que además serán de noche .....aquí dirán que podemos estar 8 horas sin mientras dormimos y tragamos seguro.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

De verdad, no se que cohones haceis los psicópatas en la causa de Rusia, al ignore por agent provocateur.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Jul 2022)

Eso o harina, es lo primero que he pensado yo cuando han dicho que una sustancia blanca sin identificar.

Leite o farinha.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El NWO es fuerte en ti. Un lobo o un oso antes que un ser humano?
> 
> Bien, bien, las élites másonicas y sus megacorporaciones te apluaden.



Como decia mi tia Basi, (era rica a rabiar) "encima de pobres, tontos". Teniendo en cuenta como son la mayoria de los humanos, pues si, prefiero a los animales, menos mal que el Glorioso Partido Comunista de China los reeducará como es debido.


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No les vendrá de 2 horas, supongo que además serán de noche .....aquí dirán que podemos estar 8 horas sin mientras dormimos y tragamos seguro.



Y aplaudiremos


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## piru (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> En los territorios liberados se está realizando un trabajo de destinado intensivo por parte de zapadores y artificieros rusos.
> 
> Deje de creerme muchas cosas de la ecología centroeuropea después de ver que el área de exclusión de Chernobil es el espacio de conservación más importante de Europa, han regresado especies casi extintas como el bisonte y el zorro rojo. Hay un montón de videos, lo recomiendo



Es que los bichos salvajes son unos putos negacionistas ¿Qué les costaba asumir el relato oficial?:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Psicópatas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No falla. Un alto funcionario que ha estado trabajando/viviendo en EEUU es simplemente un TRAIDOR a los intereses europeos, vendido y pagado en dólares estadounidenses, mercadeando con el futuro de NOSTROS los europeos.


----------



## mazuste (17 Jul 2022)

Markus Söder, ministro-presidente de Baviera, señaló que el gobierno puede enfrentarse
a una difícil tesitura la próxima semana. En su opinión, Rusia podría anunciar que las obras
de servicio del gasoducto NS-1 se prolongarán, y a cambio ofrecerá poner en marcha el NS 2.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Jul 2022)

Siguiendo las sabias normas del Camarada Stalin


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Derecho internacional? En base a que?



Como que en base a qué?
Comprendes que no puedes decidir el futuro de Ucrania? que no tienes ningún derecho?

Lo lógico y normal es que, si haces algo en contra de eso, obtengas sanciones...vamos, eso ocurre en un universo minimamente lógico


"Ah, pero ez que eztadoz unidoz haze mazz y bla bla bla...." como si lo viera....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero son de la OTAN coño lo quieren todo



No, lo que quieren es vivir sin que le toquen los huevos...

Qué raro, verdad....


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como que en base a qué?
> Comprendes que no puedes decidir el futuro de Ucrania? que no tienes ningún derecho?
> 
> Lo lógico y normal es que, si haces algo en contra de eso, obtengas sanciones...vamos, eso ocurre en un universo minimamente lógico
> ...



los follaotans sois unos pesados. Precisamente por eso. Las reglas son para todos, no solo para algunos. Eso ni es ni derecho ni es nada, y se repetirá las veces que haga falta por más que os joda.

Estados Unidos invade junto a UK Iraq en base a pruebas falsas, destruye un país y quita el gobienro de ese país. Donde estaban las sanciones?


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Podolyak respondió a las amenazas de Medvedev sobre el "día del juicio final"
* 
“El retrato de la Rusia moderna es Dmitry Medvedev amenazando a alguien con un “día del juicio final”. Un hombre pequeño olvidado por la historia, que intenta parecer serio y aterrador, pero que en realidad solo causa lástima. "¡Solo un poco más y les mostraré a todos!" ¿Mostrar que? ¿Matarás a otro niño? ”, - escribió el asesor de los jefes de la OP.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las empresas ya hacen lo que les da la puta gana y hasta aquí nos han llevado. En occidente el capital controla al Estado. En Rusia o China el Estado controla al capital.
> A las empresas siempre con correa corta y mano firme.



Teneis un serio problema de percepcion...de hecho no percibis la realidad...la construis a vuestra medida.


----------



## Charidemo (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo en tus palabras leo un odio atroz hacia la humanidad y un deseo insano de verla miserable, arruinada, enferma y destruida.
> 
> No hay equilibrio posible con la naturaleza, la naturaleza no acepta otra cosa que total sumisión y quien se le oponga es destruido.
> 
> ...



La naturaleza también está en ti. Y no lo digo de un modo poético. En ti también hay su respectivo tsunami, sequía, hambruna, meteoro... Cuando veas que el ser humano controle lo malo que hay en él podrás aspirar a que el ser humano controle la naturaleza de alrededor. Y la respuesta es no lo verás.


----------



## Elimina (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Psicópatas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que estos no se van a enterar porque no está suscritos a el Confidencial:







Los que tenemos internet le tenemos que estar agradecidos por sus buenas intenciones.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las regulaciones tan cacareadas han sido dinero gratis en subvenciones publicas a empresas sistémicas sin control alguno. Era un episodio más del marketing progre liberal para, al tiempo, seguir acaparando recursos públicos y dividir a la plebe en luchas horizontales.
> A las empresas chinas las guía el plan quinquenal y el pragmatismo de Estado. A China no le interesa dividir a la plebe ya que su idiosincrasia es la de la unidad del proletariado nacional frente al globalismo del capital.



...y tu nos ofreces el globalismo estatal...yaaaa

Me conozco la melodia.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> los follaotans sois unos pesados. Precisamente por eso. Las reglas son para todos, no solo para algunos. Eso ni es ni derecho ni es nada, y se repetirá las veces que haga falta por más que os joda.
> 
> Estados Unidos invade junto a UK Iraq en base a pruebas falsas, destruye un país y quita el gobienro de ese país. Donde estaban las sanciones?



Hombre...Irak era un país con una dictadura terrible....es cierto que no se hicieron bien las cosas...ahora bien...dejar que la gente se joda, muera y sufra bajo terribles dictaduras, no es precisamente la idea de mundo que debería tener alguien en su sano juicio, la verdad

A partir de ahí, se puede discutir si se hizo bien, y qué se hizo mal, pero poner siempre la misma excusa, el "y tu más"....

El nacionalismo ruso expansionista no es, ni de lejos, los errores que puedan haber cometido los americanos...no sé, no les veo invadiendo México por que si, diciendo que es un estado que no debe existir porque "lo dicen sus libros de historia"

Creo que hay muchas diferencias, no verlas es, simplemente....simplista


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No me digáis que no es para matarles la forma en la que estamos haciendo el gilipollas, los saudis nos lo venden mas caro, los rusos lo venden más caro y decímos jodete Putín pero Putin en realidad no se jode. Es para matar a nuestros imbeciles que estan en el poder y lo gracioso que no hay vuelta atras.


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas todavía están infligiendo pérdidas a los ocupantes en el territorio de la región de Luhansk - Gaidai
*
Lo principal:

- h*ace más de una semana, "Shoigu" informó sobre la captura completa de la región de Luhansk*, pero en el pequeño territorio de la región, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía están causando pérdidas a los rusos;

- es posible salir de las ciudades y pueblos ocupados a través de Rusia o a través de uno de los asentamientos de la región de Kharkiv;

- aquellos que querían recibir la "paz rusa" felizmente hacen largas colas para comprar pan, viven sin electricidad, agua y gas;

- Los rusos no pueden lanzar "Azot". Invitan a los trabajadores a "restaurar" la producción, quienes luego recibirán citaciones.


UN.


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...Irak era un país con una dictadura terrible....es cierto que no se hicieron bien las cosas...ahora bien...dejar que la gente se joda, muera y sufra bajo terribles dictaduras, no es precisamente la idea de mundo que debería tener alguien en su sano juicio, la verdad
> 
> A partir de ahí, se puede discutir si se hizo bien, y qué se hizo mal, pero poner siempre la misma excusa, el "y tu más"....
> 
> ...



Solamente les dejamos vivir bajo dictaduras si el dictador es amigo en caso contrario pues les democratizamos ... Y así estamos y llevamos pues ni sabe .... Dictadores buenos y dictadores malos y Borrell que se sorprende porque han perdido el control de la narrativa (o sea que se han dado que hay más gente de la que pensaban que no compra la pelicula).


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...Irak era un país con una dictadura terrible....es cierto que no se hicieron bien las cosas...ahora bien...dejar que la gente se joda, muera y sufra bajo terribles dictaduras, no es precisamente la idea de mundo que debería tener alguien en su sano juicio, la verdad
> 
> A partir de ahí, se puede discutir si se hizo bien, y qué se hizo mal, pero poner siempre la misma excusa, el "y tu más"....
> 
> ...



El gobierno Iraquí puede ser el mejor o peor de mundo pero nada daba derecho a que unos granujas inventaran pruebas falsas, que por cierto presentaron en la ONI con un par… y destruir su país para derrocar el gobierno y saquearlo. Que es lo que hicieron.
Venís hablando de derecho internacional, y precisamente por eso el argumento no es “y tú más” sino “y yo por que si y tú por que no?”.

Aquí no hay el mismo rasero y no me voy a cansar de repetirlo.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China procura intervenir lo mínimo en el mercado por que son muy conscientes de los problemas que acarrea. Hay que decir que cuando es necesario actuan y suelen hacerlo bien, pero claro el Régimen Chino en cuanto a intelecto está mucho más allá del izquierdoso medio occidental.
> 
> Las ideas cutres que salen de la izquierda para la gestión de la economía suelen crear más problemas de los que pretenden solventar.



Pues ...o la de "las cosas chulisimas"... o la guerra.

Por sus cojones morenos.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso o harina, es lo primero que he pensado yo cuando han dicho que una sustancia blanca sin identificar.
> 
> Leite o farinha.



La leche de vaca solo la asimilan los blancos, normalmente las personas dejan de asimilar la leche a los 6 años, los "blancos" sin animo racista la asimilan durante toda la vida o gran parte de ella. Hay dos rutas de no asimilación de la lactosa, una que simplemente la ignora y tal como entra es desechada y otra que causa problemas estomacales importantes aparte de no asimilarse.

Un famoso bioquímico, Lehninger, fue tachado de racista por constatar este hecho, aparte se enviaron hace décadas leche en polvo a Bangladesh el resultado fue catastrófico pues la mayoría de personas no la asimilaba. Yo particularmente hace unos 15 años que no la consumo habitualmente, aunque ningún problema en tomar cremas de leche, cortados o café con leche de tanto en cuanto.









La leche podría haberse convertido en el símbolo de los supremacistas y racistas


Desde que la gente se ha obsesionado con esto de la alimentación cada vez más sana, se han ido incorporando nuevos alimentos que nunca pensaríamos comer, y hemos ido




www.lavanguardia.com




...
Pero, ¿qué tiene que ver la leche en todo esto? Parece ser que el alimento se habría convertido en una especie de *símbolo* para estos grupos radicales, que *los estarían bebiendo por litros*, según informa el diario . Está siendo tan habitual, que ya forma parte de la cultura popular. Por ejemplo, hay una escena de apenas 40 segundos que pasa desapercibida para a mayoría en *Get Out *(2017), la película revelación de los pasados premios Oscar, cargada de simbología.

Parece que la motivación de beber leche sin control vendría dado por la *tergiversación de diversas teorías sobre genética*, manipuladas *para sus propios intereses*, según han confirmado un gran número de expertos en el Congreso Anual de la American Society of Human Genetics. Según ellos, los supremacistas habrían convertido a la leche en una especie de símbolo que *”demostraría” su superioridad* gracias a un rasgo muy particular: *ser o no intolerante a la lactosa*. 

En el mundo, casi un *40%* de la población puede consumir la proteína sin ningún tipo de problema, pero da la casualidad que *la mayoría de ellos son de raza blanca*. Solo por este motivo, consideran que *tienen ventajas evolutivas* sobre el resto de razas y etnias. Aquellos de raza negra, al generar más calcio que el resto de razas y etnias, son menos dependientes del consumo de lácteos; cosa que los supremacistas utilizan a su favor.
¿Lógica? Ninguna,....


----------



## llabiegu (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> 2 cosas:_
> 
> 1) Rusia, como concepto, no es el Kremlin, ni Putin, son dos cosas diferentes, ni siquiera es una opinión o una manera de pensar acerca de la guerra
> 
> 2) Muchos no conocen otra cosa que ese "absurdo pensamiento nacionalista". Ese es el problema y de lo que bebe el nacionalismo, por esa razón es tan peligroso. Se reduce el concepto de "estado" a una simple idea, y se obtiene el poder absoluto. Si se piensa en frío, es una receta genial para ser un cabrón sin que te ocurra nada



Sino fuera por esa forma de pensar, ser, y gobernar, Rusia o China hace mucho tiempo que serían territorios divididos en mil republiquetas controladas por los anglos


----------



## NS 4 (17 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Espera, quieres decir que se ha superado tras la última invasión/bombardeo/genocidio de la OTAN y sus aliados. Justo se superó después de la guerra en Ucrania (me refiero a la de 2014, ojo, los ucras pudieron bombardear a placer porque era su propio territorio, y ahora pueden seguir bombardeando, con todo el derecho).
> 
> Ahora YA LO ENTIENDO TODO.
> 
> ...



No pastan...HOZANNNN!!!


----------



## Epicii (17 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No me digáis que no es para matarles la forma en la que estamos haciendo el gilipollas, los saudis nos lo venden mas caro, los rusos lo venden más caro y decímos jodete Putín pero Putin en realidad no se jode. Es para matar a nuestros imbeciles que estan en el poder y lo gracioso que no hay vuelta atras.



Las sanciones no van dirigidas a Rusia sino a Europa. 

Destruir la zona euro y hacerla totalmente dependiente de la economía yanqui es la forma demócrata de competir con China. 
La guerra de Ucrania fue provocada por los demócratas, si hubiera ganado Hilary, la guerra empezaba en 2017-18...

El crecimiento de la zona euro hubiese sido menor sin la energía barata de Rusia. 
La estrategia de los demócratas es acabar con esa ventaja.

La estrategia de Trump para combatir a China fue diferente, la de los demócratas es sumar a Europa como economía apéndice de EEUU. Para eso hay que hundirla.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El gobierno Iraquí puede ser el mejor o peor de mundo pero nada daba derecho a que unos granujas inventaran pruebas falsas, que por cierto presentaron en la ONI con un par… y destruir su país para derrocar el gobierno y saquearlo. Que es lo que hicieron.
> Venís hablando de derecho internacional, y precisamente por eso el argumento no es “y tú más” sino “y yo por que si y tú por que no?”.
> 
> Aquí no hay el mismo rasero y no me voy a cansar de repetirlo.



Porque Iraq, por mucho que te empeñes, no es lo mismo que Ucrania, ni tiene un gobierno similar ni ha actuado de la misma manera...Iraq, venía de una guerra con Iran, de INVADIR Kuwait...joder, es que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, no se trata de "tu si y tu no"....
Que oye, que podemos hablar de excusas falsas y de todo lo que quieras, pero entendiendo todo eso


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque Iraq, por mucho que te empeñes, no es lo mismo que Ucrania, ni tiene un gobierno similar ni ha actuado de la misma manera...Iraq, venía de una guerra con Iran, de INVADIR Kuwait...joder, es que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, no se trata de "tu si y tu no"....
> Que oye, que podemos hablar de excusas falsas y de todo lo que quieras, pero entendiendo todo eso



Y quien armo y subvenciono la guerra de Iraq con Iran??? Kuwait que por lo que parece es un ejemplo de democracia y tal ...


----------



## ignorante (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre...Irak era un país con una dictadura terrible....es cierto que no se hicieron bien las cosas...ahora bien...dejar que la gente se joda, muera y sufra bajo terribles dictaduras, no es precisamente la idea de mundo que debería tener alguien en su sano juicio, la verdad
> 
> A partir de ahí, se puede discutir si se hizo bien, y qué se hizo mal, pero poner siempre la misma excusa, el "y tu más"....
> 
> ...



¿Dices que no ves a los americanos invadiendo México?

Extracto de la wikipedia:

_La *intervención estadounidense en México*,45 llamada también *guerra mexicano-estadounidense* o *guerra de Estados Unidos-México* (Mexican-American War, en inglés),6 fue un conflicto bélico que enfrentó a México con los Estados Unidos entre los años 1846 y 1848 y que desembocó en la cesión por México de más de la mitad de su territorio a Estados Unidos. _









Intervención estadounidense en México - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





PD: No lo hicieron porque la población de esa zona de Méjico fueran anglo-parlantes deseosos de recibirles


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Sino fuera por esa forma de pensar, ser, y gobernar, Rusia o China hace mucho tiempo que serían territorios divididos en mil republiquetas controladas por los anglos



No sé si sabes que Rusia es el país, seguramente del mundo, con más etnias, es decir, en Rusia no solo hay "rusos", cada una de esas etnias, tendría todo su derecho en escoger su camino, como ocurre aquí, aunque nos joda, pero es que es así...
De hecho, la pregunta no es si va a pasar, sino cuando, ya que esa es la ley natural del hombre, el cambio


----------



## alexforum (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque Iraq, por mucho que te empeñes, no es lo mismo que Ucrania, ni tiene un gobierno similar ni ha actuado de la misma manera...Iraq, venía de una guerra con Iran, de INVADIR Kuwait...joder, es que no estamos hablando de lo mismo, no se trata de "tu si y tu no"....
> Que oye, que podemos hablar de excusas falsas y de todo lo que quieras, pero entendiendo todo eso



Sigue montándote las pelis que quieras. Unos señores invadieron un país con pruebas falsas y lo destruyeron porque les salió de los cojones. Invasion que por cierto no estuvo “aprobada” por la ONU. Pero ehhhhgmmm derecho internacional…


----------



## llabiegu (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siguiendo las sabias normas del Camarada Stalin



Un ejemplo a aplicar en España con los de la independencia imparaple y los Lazis. A pintar todas las farolas con la rojigualda


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y quien armo y subvenciono la guerra de Iraq con Iran??? Kuwait que por lo que parece es un ejemplo de democracia y tal ...



Y quien armó a los "separatistas" del Dombass? si "jugamos a eso...tenemos que ponerlo todo, no crees?
Dónde dije que Kuwait es un "ejemplo de democracia"? dije que les invadieron


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y quien armó a los "separatistas" del Dombass? si "jugamos a eso...tenemos que ponerlo todo, no crees?
> Dónde dije que Kuwait es un "ejemplo de democracia"? dije que les invadieron



A eso estamos jugando a intereses y no hay que olvidarlo nunca .. En Ucrania nadie defiende la democracia ni la independencia ni gilipolleces, ambos defienden intereses y los ciudadanos europeos perdemos nuestro dinero.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Markus Söder, ministro-presidente de Baviera, señaló que el gobierno puede enfrentarse
> a una difícil tesitura la próxima semana. En su opinión, Rusia podría anunciar que las obras
> de servicio del gasoducto NS-1 se prolongarán, y a cambio ofrecerá poner en marcha el NS 2.



Esto es lo del ahogado que tiene a su alcance un flotador y lo desprecia.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *No sé si sabes que Rusia es el país, seguramente del mundo, con más etnias, *es decir, en Rusia no solo hay "rusos", cada una de esas etnias, tendría todo su derecho en escoger su camino, como ocurre aquí, aunque nos joda, pero es que es así...
> De hecho, la pregunta no es si va a pasar, sino cuando, ya que esa es la ley natural del hombre, el cambio



Ahí se equivocaron .... tenían que haberlos exterminado a todos durante la conquista como hicieron los yankis. Ves? Los yankis no tienen quien les reclame nada .... Eso es actuar con sabiduría y previsión ....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Sigue montándote las pelis que quieras. Unos señores invadieron un país con pruebas falsas y lo destruyeron porque les salió de los cojones. Invasion que por cierto no estuvo “aprobada” por la ONU. Pero ehhhhgmmm derecho internacional…



Entonces...como no quiere usted "derecho internacional", vamos a dejar que un gobierno con unas ideas superconservadoras (luego se quejarán de "ejke Franco..." sabes? ) haga lo que le salga del nepe con un país europeo...y luego con otro, y luego que "venda gas si nos portamos bien"...joder....te parece mejor eso? que Europa se rinda ante la "superioridad rusa"?

Yo quiero paises libres, donde puedas viajar y ver lo bien que lo están haciendo, donde puedas aprender de su política y no te digan, "uy, de eso no se puede hablar", paises donde se discuta entre partes qué es lo que quieren en cada momento para su futuro...digo yo, que mejor hacer eso mediante sanciones que a misilazo núclear...digo yo....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahí se equivocaron .... tenían que haberlos exterminado a todos durante la conquista como hicieron los yankis. Ves? Los yankis no tienen quien les reclame nada .... Eso es actuar con sabiduría y previsión ....



No sé por qué, pero he llegado un momento en el que no me sorprende leer eso...y la verdad es que no tiene pero que ni puta gracia


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé por qué, pero he llegado un momento en el que no me sorprende leer eso...y la verdad es que no tiene pero que ni puta gracia



Eso se lo dices a los demócratas de toda la vida. Yo me quedo con el terrible tirano que integra a los conquistados en su sociedad en vez de exterminarlos.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A eso estamos jugando a intereses y no hay que olvidarlo nunca .. En Ucrania nadie defiende la democracia ni la independencia ni gilipolleces, ambos defienden intereses y los ciudadanos europeos perdemos nuestro dinero.



Pierdes tu dinero, porque te has liado a votar a políticos que te prometían el oro y el moro y paguitas, y, seguridad, y etc, etc...ahora te das cuenta de que eso no es así y lo juntas todo, pero eso no quiere decir nada

Es muy diferente lo intereses que pueda tener alguien del gobierno...yo que sé...de USA, viendo que las implicaciones de esto son geopolíticas, que una persona que viva en Kiyiv y que, quiera tener un modo de vida determinado..ese último, está defendiendo otra cosa y si es más la democracia, que es lo que no tendría en Rusia con el regimen actual

Es que no entiendo esa manía de querer que otras personas vivan peor, eso no va a costarte dinero, te va a terminar costando más lo otro...


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso se lo dices a los demócratas de toda la vida. Yo me quedo con el terrible tirano que integra a los conquistados en su sociedad en vez de exterminarlos.



No, si ya lo sé...

Mientras luego no vayáis de "dignos" diciendo que "poneis la vida por encima" o que "la dignidad humana es tal y pascual...", las cosas claras, la "izquierda" es eso que dices, no otra cosa..integrar es lo mismo que imponer

Los conservadores o "conservas", que les viene mejor, son otra cosa exactamente igual, también hay que decirlo


----------



## zapatitos (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo quiero paises libres, donde puedas viajar y ver lo bien que lo están haciendo, donde puedas aprender de su política y no te digan, "uy, de eso no se puede hablar", paises donde se discuta entre partes qué es lo que quieren en cada momento para su futuro...digo yo, que mejor hacer eso mediante sanciones que a misilazo núclear...digo yo....




¿Y cuando dices que te vas a ir a aprender de su política a los paises libres de Irak y Libia?

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Jul 2022)

Visto el resumen y resumiendo:

204 salidas de aviones y helicópteros rusos masacrando posiciones, máximo desde el inicio de la operación.
Bombardeos en todos los frentes.
El batallón de refresco que acababan de enviar al frente los ucranianos con severas bajas.
No hay avances significativos pero si destrucción de tropa, armas y vehículos ucranianos.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y cuando dices que te vas a ir a aprender de su política a los paises libres de Irak y Libia?
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no he dicho eso, he dicho que no son comparables a Ucrania

Es que tiene cojones, si será que Sadam era un santo que solo mataba kurdos porque "es que se aburría, jo...."


----------



## xenofonte (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.




Y entonces, por ese mismo argumento, ¿los rumanos deberían entregar la región de Transilvania a Hungría?


----------



## itaka (17 Jul 2022)

Según el país, son destituidos por alta traición. ¿Pasarán información a los rusos?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La leche de vaca solo la asimilan los blancos, normalmente las personas dejan de asimilar la leche a los 6 años, los "blancos" sin animo racista la asimilan durante toda la vida o gran parte de ella. Hay dos rutas de no asimilación de la lactosa, una que simplemente la ignora y tal como entra es desechada y otra que causa problemas estomacales importantes aparte de no asimilarse.
> 
> Un famoso bioquímico, Lehninger, fue tachado de racista por constatar este hecho, aparte se enviaron hace décadas leche en polvo a Bangladesh el resultado fue catastrófico pues la mayoría de personas no la asimilaba. Yo particularmente hace unos 15 años que no la consumo habitualmente, aunque ningún problema en tomar cremas de leche, cortados o café con leche de tanto en cuanto.
> 
> ...



que puedas tomar leche normal hoy no significa que la vayas a poder seguir tomando mañana
yo la podia tomar hasta que deje de poder
como se pasen bebiendo leche como habia hecho yo, que den por hecho que van a necesitar pillar botellitas de sin lactosa si quieren seguir usandola


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## pgas (17 Jul 2022)

*Gazprom aplasta a Europa - I parte*

El final de la semana pasada estuvo marcado por la sensación de que muchos medios de comunicación de mentalidad liberal, y no sólo ellos, vuelven a intentar tirar de la plantilla habitual de "Hemos perdido los cartones, todo ha desaparecido, coge la maleta". Para las mayores empresas rusas, el plazo de presentación de informes anuales se ha ampliado hasta el final del primer semestre, por lo que muchos estaban esperando a ver cuáles serían los resultados de los dos mayores productores de hidrocarburos, Gazprom y Rosneft. Gracias a los esfuerzos de la Comisión Europea, el gobierno contingente de la UE que siempre se preocupa por Rusia, la compañía de gas rusa presentó a principios de año unos resultados preliminares: se esperaba que el volumen de beneficios fuera récord para su existencia. Permítanme recordarles brevemente por qué este récord no sería posible sin la ayuda de los gobernantes europeos, por qué razones.

Desde la aparición del gas soviético, primero, y del ruso, después, en el mercado europeo del gas, el llamado modelo Groningen del contrato de gas de exportación a largo plazo (LTCGC) se ha utilizado como base para formular contratos con las empresas europeas. Este modelo se desarrolló en Europa, se utilizó en Europa y sin él no habría sido posible el sistema europeo de gas. Si hay algo llamado valor europeo, es el modelo Groningen del DSEGC.

Los principales puntos de este modelo son:

- El contrato tiene que ser a largo plazo, porque el desarrollo de los yacimientos, la construcción primero de las redes de transporte y luego las de distribución y la construcción de las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo de gas (UGS) requieren mucho tiempo y mucho dinero. Nadie tiene suficiente dinero en grandes cantidades y los bancos suelen ser necesarios, pero son los mismos en todos los países del mundo: si quieres un préstamo, debes explicar con el mayor detalle posible cómo piensas devolverlo.

- El precio del gas debería depender del precio de la cesta del petróleo. Antes de la era del gran gas, en los hornos de las centrales eléctricas europeas y en las calderas domésticas se quemaba fuel-oil, gasoil, gasóleo de calefacción e incluso petróleo crudo. Almacenarla es cómodo, transportarla está claro cómo. Los precios del petróleo y sus derivados ya se formaban en los años sesenta en las bolsas de valores. Al mismo tiempo, no es difícil calcular cuántos litros, barriles y toneladas se necesitan para recibir, digamos, 100 mil kWh y 1.000 gigacalorías tras su combustión; tampoco es difícil calcular cuántos dólares, libras, deutschemarks y otros tipos de monedas europeas se necesitan para estos volúmenes de energía térmica y eléctrica. También se conoce el calor específico de combustión del gas, lo que significa que es fácil convertir los metros cúbicos de gas en dólares por kilovatio hora y en gigacalorías. Si se pide la misma cantidad que para la cesta de petróleo, no la comprarán: el gas es más difícil de almacenar, el transporte es más caro. Así que es un poco más barato. ¿Cambiar el precio del gas a la misma velocidad que parpadea la cotización del petróleo? Una tontería, y además no es conveniente.

- La tercera característica del modelo DSEGC basado en Groningen es que los precios del gas cambiaban cada nueve meses, durante los cuales nacía el precio medio de la cesta del petróleo.

- El cuarto matiz es el principio de "pagar y/o bombear". Exactamente, "pagar y/o bombear": habiendo pagado por adelantado, el consumidor tiene derecho a "tomar el volumen adecuado de gas o no hacerlo". Este principio no se aparta de la lógica: la parte productora y suministradora no debe ser deficitaria en ningún caso, una especie de red de seguridad. También redunda en el interés del consumidor: garantiza que el proveedor podrá cumplir sus obligaciones sin incidencias durante toda la vigencia del contrato.

El modelo Groningen convenía a todos: proveedores y productores, bancos y consumidores, autoridades fiscales de todos los países, que podían calcular cómodamente sus ingresos. Dado que no sólo los contratos de suministro sino también los de tránsito eran a largo plazo, el negocio del gas en Europa era previsible y prácticamente planificado, aunque no a escala de los Estados, sino de las empresas individuales de este mercado. Esto convenía a nuestra URSS con su economía planificada: también podíamos elaborar planes de desarrollo de los yacimientos siberianos, planes de construcción de gasoductos de miles de kilómetros y otras unidades de bombeo de gas. Por supuesto, el modelo Groningen fue utilizado por Gazprom después de 1991 por la misma razón: conveniente, lógico y predecible.

¿A quién no le ha gustado? A la Comisión Europea y a sus funcionarios que, como todos los burócratas, se esforzaban y se esfuerzan por alcanzar su propio ideal: la máxima oportunidad con la mínima responsabilidad. Los responsables de las mayores empresas de gas de Europa no encajarían en un lecho de Procusto de deseos y anhelos burocráticos: su peso en la comunidad empresarial es enorme y sus presupuestos son bastante comparables a los de los distintos Estados miembros de la UE. A grandes rasgos: se puede subir a una y bajar a la otra.

No, no hay nada de eso en los TEP (Indicadores Técnicos y Económicos) - hay un encaje y un tejido de palabras sobre la atención diurna y nocturna a los consumidores, pero no cambia la esencia. El infame anbanding, es decir, la separación de las empresas por tipo de actividad, es el primer golpe para los ingenieros gasistas europeos. ¿Produce usted gas o tiene un contrato con un proveedor de fuera de la UE? Venda o regale sus gasoductos. ¿Tiene varios gasoductos, UGS y redes de distribución? No, eso no funcionará; a partir de ahora, las líneas troncales están separadas, las redes de UGS y de distribución están separadas. El segundo golpe es la negativa a vincular el coste del gas al de la cesta del petróleo. Este ultimátum se justificó, en mi opinión, de la manera más absurda: se proclamó un postulado, increíble en su estupidez, legalizado. Fijar el precio del gas natural al precio del petróleo no es comercializable. El petróleo, producto de intercambio ideal para los dirigentes de la UE, no es comercializable, un disparate increíble.

Pero el nivel del sistema educativo y el sistema de propaganda de la tristemente célebre prensa libre en Europa ha alcanzado cotas sin precedentes: esta gilipollez en una gélida noche de enero se encontró con la comprensión universal. En lugar de las fórmulas que vinculan el coste de la cesta de petróleo y el gas, se introdujo a la fuerza el principio de fijación de precios en los hubs de gas, plataformas comerciales establecidas en distintas regiones de la UE.

Al mismo tiempo, se asestó el tercer golpe al modelo Gronigen de la DSEGC: el abandono de los contratos a largo plazo tanto de suministro como de transporte de gas. Sólo comercio al contado, sólo un sistema de subasta para el comercio de cuotas a plazo para la capacidad de tránsito.

Gazprom, que se negaba a creer que tal absurdo fuera posible, perdió un pleito tras otro, afortunadamente en la jurisdicción europea. ¿A Ucrania no le gusta el principio de pagar y/o bombear? Cierto, deberían tirar ese principio, y Gazprom, como perdedor, debería pagar. ¿A Polonia no le gusta el acuerdo sobre el petróleo? También, desecharlo, y cobrarle a Gazprom un billón y medio de dólares.

Ha habido otros tribunales, no tiene sentido recordar cada uno de ellos. Pero, según todas las apariencias, fue la pérdida en el arbitraje de Estocolmo por parte de la polaca PGNiG la gota que colmó el vaso. Tras corregir obedientemente las fórmulas de precios en los contratos a largo plazo y aumentar el impacto del comercio al contado al 87%, Gazprom también corrigió el calendario de cambios de precios, reduciéndolos de 9 a 3 meses. Esto ocurrió a finales de 2020, cuando la preocupación rusa tenía bastantes problemas - las medidas antipandémicas han reducido drásticamente el volumen de consumo de gas, bajando sus precios a 100 dólares por 1000 metros cúbicos, un precio que los expertos del sector consideran el coste de producción para Gazprom. Europa se limitó a aplaudir la obediencia de Gazprom, creyendo que el paraíso estaría ahora sobre nosotros y que sería fácil de encadenar a Gazprom en la sumisión.

De hecho, fue el comienzo de la transición de Gazprom hacia un nuevo enfoque en sus relaciones con sus clientes europeos: vivir con los lobos es tan lobístico como perruno. Entre 1993 y la introducción del TPA, Gazprom creó el holding Gasprom Germania en Europa, que incluía no sólo empresas comerciales que operaban en diferentes países de la UE, sino también Astora, una empresa registrada en Alemania, que poseía los derechos de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas natural en Alemania, Austria y la República Checa. Esto fue conveniente para Gazprom: al principio de la temporada de calefacción, acumuló reservas de gas en estas instalaciones UGS, lo que ayudó a suavizar las fluctuaciones de la demanda en invierno. Además, también era un mecanismo para mantener el GNL fabricado en Estados Unidos fuera del mercado europeo del gas. Es un elemento disuasorio, no una prohibición: hay empresas en Europa que han firmado contratos de 15 o incluso 20 años con productores de GNL de Estados Unidos, aunque sean muy pocas. La británica Celtica, por ejemplo, tiene esos contratos, y es difícil pensar en una sola razón por la que los británicos rechazarían esos contratos: con una demanda anual de 70-80 bcm, las empresas británicas apenas producen la mitad de su gas en el Mar del Norte; el resto tiene que ser importado.

Pero el GNL al contado apenas ha penetrado en Europa: en cuanto el precio al contado en Europa se hizo económicamente atractivo para el suministro de GNL desde Estados Unidos, Gazprom comercializó el gas de sus instalaciones de almacenamiento europeas, con lo que el precio se situó por debajo del nivel especulativamente rentable para el GNL estadounidense. ¿Se benefició Rusia, como Estado, de esta fijación de precios? Sorprendentemente, esta vez estoy del lado de nuestro Ministerio de Finanzas. Los principales pagos de Gazprom al presupuesto del Estado son el Impuesto de Extracción de Minerales (MET) y el derecho de exportación, lo que significa que cuanto mayor sea el volumen de exportaciones y el volumen de producción, más dinero recibe el Estado.

Una vez más, brevemente. Para evitar una entrada masiva de GNL estadounidense en el mercado europeo, Gazprom ha estado utilizando sus instalaciones UGS en la UE hasta el verano de 2021.

Geoenergía es un intento de analizar no sólo el impacto de la política en la energía, sino también el impacto de la energía en la política. El verano de 2021 fue el momento en el que Rusia y Gazprom aprovecharon con confianza la oportunidad de demostrar de la forma más convincente posible que la influencia de la energía en la política no debe descuidarse, incluso cuando la CE fue capaz de embestir a las compañías de gas europeas. La situación del sector energético europeo en el verano de 2021 se describe sucintamente: una tormenta perfecta. Vacío más de lo habitual de UGSF, temperaturas muy por encima de la media anual y una calma prolongada, primero sobre el continente europeo y en septiembre sobre las zonas costeras. El calor es el aire acondicionado, el aire acondicionado es la electricidad y sin viento. El resultado es obvio: una fuerte demanda de gas natural en particular, ya que en los 7 u 8 años anteriores los europeos han estado cerrando e incluso derribando centrales eléctricas de carbón y reduciendo rápidamente la producción del rey del mundo subterráneo en minas y yacimientos al grito de "¡Viva Greta Tunberg! Los precios del gas crecieron en las operaciones al contado, pero los europeos no tardaron en darse cuenta de que Gazprom no utilizaba los servicios de Astora: no bombeaba gas a sus instalaciones europeas de almacenamiento subterráneo de gas. Y quedó claro que era sencillamente imposible hacer afirmaciones serias sobre Gazprom. "Señores europeos, aquí tienen una pila de mis contratos con sus empresas. ¡Si muestra una sola violación de nuestra parte, le pagaré el triple! ¿No se han encontrado infracciones? Entonces eres libre de irte. ¿Por qué no bombeo gas en mis instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas en su territorio? No quiero, no me gusta. ¿No te gusta? Escriba cartas a la Liga de las Minorías Sexuales: las tiene todas en Europa".

El precio del gas en los contratos a largo plazo de Gazprom se renegociaba cada trimestre, exactamente como exige el veredicto del tribunal de Estocolmo en la demanda de la polaca PGNiG. Ni siquiera intenten hacer preguntas, amables europeos: lo que se escribe con una pluma no se puede cortar con un hacha. El primer trimestre del año pasado - 170 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos, el segundo - 290 dólares, y más adelante según el esquema, hasta más de 800 dólares en el último trimestre. Hubo gritos, desvaríos, escupitajos en todos los medios de comunicación europeos y desde todas las tribunas políticas europeas: "¡No hay carne para el tigre en el zoo!" y la respuesta melancólica de Gazprom: ¿qué clase de tigre es este? Veo un gato carroñero, no veo un tigre. Que cace ratones en el contenedor, no tenemos nada en contra de eso en Rusia. Ver a un gato sarnoso es divertidísimo, la verdad. Especialmente divertido teniendo en cuenta el desfase de tres meses en las revisiones de precios en los contratos a largo plazo. Algo menos de 4.000 dólares en el punto europeo en marzo de este año, ¿recuerdas? Marzo más tres meses es junio, y ese es el precio en los contratos a largo plazo más alto que en las operaciones al contado, más de 1.000 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. Pero esta es la situación de 2022, y hoy estamos hablando del año pasado y de los dividendos de Gazprom.

**********

buen resumen del intervencionismo gasista de los eurócratas, siempre en el mejor interés del pueblo gUSAnia


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Jul 2022)

itaka dijo:


> Según el país, son destituidos por alta traición. ¿Pasarán información a los rusos?



no tiene por que ser eso, simplemente pueden ser ucranianos y intentar representar los intereses de su pais y no agentes de la cia
y el que piense que un presidente de un pais no puede ser agente de la cia es que no estaba despierto cuando lo de manuel noriega


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.



En Rumanía todos dicen que el moldavo no existe, que es rumano, y que algún día deben volver a la madre patria.


----------



## NPI (17 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No falla. Un alto funcionario que ha estado trabajando/viviendo en EEUU es simplemente un TRAIDOR a los intereses europeos, vendido y pagado en dólares estadounidenses, mercadeando con el futuro de NOSTROS los europeos.



Y la charo *Rakela Cerovic Ruperez*


----------



## España1 (17 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Dices que no ves a los americanos invadiendo México?
> 
> Extracto de la wikipedia:
> 
> ...




Como, que USA se anexionó territorios vecinos??

Pero si los malos son los rusos, no me lie!


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El bienestar humano de los tipejos como tu, que les den por culo, el la URSS no habia caza privada, porque todo era propiedad del estado,* los es fuerzos por proteger el medio ambiente en China son encomiables*, no tienes ni puta idea.



Encomiables NPI, pero que les queda recorrido... antes colonizan Marte.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso, he dicho que no son comparables a Ucrania
> 
> Es que tiene cojones, si será que Sadam era un santo que solo mataba kurdos porque "es que se aburría, jo...."



Los ukros quemaban rusos vivos o los crucificaban y los quemaban. Pero eso es irrelevante a efectos legales. Tanto Ucrania como Irak eran estados independientes reconocidos por la comunidad internacional, que tiene unos supuestos muy definidos para declarar guerras legales. Ni Ucrania ahora, ni Irak en 2003 cumplían esos requisitos y de hecho así lo dictaminó la ONU en su día en el caso irakí.

Violación flagrante del derecho internacional en ambos casos. Realpolitik: Irak estorbaba a USA y Ucrania a Rusia. Por lo tanto u obedecen o se llevan hostias como panes. Eso es geopolítica aplicada, relaciones de poder. Los imperios hacen las cosas porque pueden hacerlas, no porque sean legales o no. 

Lo que chirría es que en el caso yanki nadie respiró ni por el culo y con el ruso andais todos como pollo sin cabeza ...


----------



## zapatitos (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso, he dicho que no son comparables a Ucrania
> 
> Es que tiene cojones, si será que Sadam era un santo que solo mataba kurdos porque "es que se aburría, jo...."




Lo que tienes que hacer es leer más y así a lo mejor un día dejas de ser un deficiente mental.

Sadam Hussein siempre fue el aliado natural de Estados Unidos en la zona para frenar la expansión de la Revolución Islámica de Irán. Durante la guerra contra los ayatollahs Irak usó masivamente armas químicas contra los soldados iraníes mientras Estados Unidos miraba hacia otro lado.

Y si leyeras más te enterarías de como Bush Padre financió todo el rearmamento militar de Sadam Hussein y de como Clinton tapó todo el escándalo ordenando a su ministro de justicia Jack Reno que se desestimara todo.

Y si leyeras más también te enterarías de como eran empresas británicas las que proporcionaban la tecnología nucelar, biológica y química a Sadam Hussein, hasta que cayó en desgracia y se usó todo eso en su contra, obviando por supuesto que era Occidente quien le había suministrado el armamento que utilizaba contra los chiitas y los kurdos. Que esas minucias y detallitos sin importancia no le interesan para nada a la plebe.

Pero vamos, como solo eres un troll y CM al sueldo que no tiene ni puta idea de nada y su único propósito es intoxicar pues tampoco voy a perder más el tiempo contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, si ya lo sé...
> 
> Mientras luego no vayáis de "dignos" diciendo que "poneis la vida por encima" o que "la dignidad humana es tal y pascual...", las cosas claras, la "izquierda" es eso que dices, no otra cosa..integrar es lo mismo que imponer
> 
> Los conservadores o "conservas", que les viene mejor, son otra cosa exactamente igual, también hay que decirlo



Lo que te estaba diciendo, a ver si lo pillas, es que tus idolatrados liberales son unos putos genocidas y los truculentos rusos tiranos de mierda, no. Que tienes los conceptos trastocados.

Y tu aun me dirás que los tártaros tienen derecho a la independencia. Si, el mismo que los sioux, los navajos o los semínolas por ejemplo. A esos ya los independizaron los profetas del liberalismo ...  Pero bueno ... a lo mejor era que los sioux eran unos hijoputas como los irakies y se lo merecían ....


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

Sí, eso dicen. Los rumanos se quejan que los soviéticos jodieron mucho el rumano-moldavo. He conocido rumanos, de cerca de Moldavia, que se consideran moldavos. Ni idea de como está el asunto allí, sólo tengo la versión rumana, y no tengo galgos en esa carrera.


----------



## Iskra (17 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las armas eran Sebias, allí no estaría bien visto enviarlas a Ucrania. Se venden a una compañia fantasma en Jordania, las recoge un avión ucraniano y luego de camino o la desembarcan para posterior reenvio o directamente el avión gira para la parte occidental de Ucrania.



Yo no descartaría nada en este mundo en que todo se vende y se compra (especialmente los valores y la dignidad), pero para mí que es probable que sea (en modo navaja de Ockham) lo que parece, un vuelo dierecto de Europa a Oriente Medio. Armas compras ( o robadas o distraidas, que lo mismo da) en el descontrol que han creado los gobiernos atlantistas y que me temo que van a dar lugar a muchísimos más problemas. La lista de posibles adquirentes del cargamento es amplia, pero el destino es muy sugerente. Y el origen también es muy comveniente, puesto que Serbia es neutral, no pertenece tampoco a la UE y con muchas fronteras (especialmente "interesantes" la que tiene con Rumanía y Hungría.
Por cierto que Nis es una ciudad muy estratégica en las comunicaciones y tanbién cerca (y eso sí que sería gordo) de Kosovo. OT. La ciudad natal nada menos que de Constantino el Grande.


----------



## Trilobite (17 Jul 2022)

Fuente?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Jul 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Fuente?











Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Hallada una fosa común en la ciudad de Izium, recientemente recuperada por Ucrania


Zelenski dice a Von der Leyen que entrar en el mercado común europeo es un objetivo “prioritario” de Ucrania | Putin agradece a Xi Jinping la “posición equilibrada” de China sobre el conflicto




elpais.com


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (17 Jul 2022)

Lo que he leído sobre Bakan es que la causa es por la venta de armas occidentales a rusia, ha empezado a ser noticia en los medios de occidente y se ha convertido en un auténtico problema a la hora de recibir más ayuda militar, especialmente de la buena.


----------



## Mitrofán (17 Jul 2022)

si hemos de ser veraces los animales de los documentales de animales de national geographic discovery y la bbc se han convertido también en personajes de película de disney. tienen nombre propios y sentimientos que aunque incapaces expresarlos en lenguaje articulado nos son explicados con mucho detalle y subrayados dramáticos musicales por los locutores-narradores y la banda sonora.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Jul 2022)

No conocía esta canción:



A un pueblo con un folclore así yo me lo pensaria mucho antes de hacerle la guerra, desconozco el folclore ucraniano, pero en el ruso, el 80% son canciones en las que se honra
a los caidos. Igualito que en Ejpaña vamos, estos tios, supongo que los ucranianos igual, estan mentalmente en otra galaxia.


----------



## Honkler (17 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero son de la OTAN coño lo quieren todo



Sarna con gusto…


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> No conocía yo esta canción:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que entender la situación. España es de los pocos paises europeos en los que el ejército ha sido utilizado por las élites locales más para guerrear contra su propio pueblo que para guerrear contra los vecinos. Dos siglos de cuartelazos, pronunciamientos, sublevaciones y guerras civiles lo atestiguan. Así es muy dificil que el pueblo honre a esos hijoputas, que solo han servido como instrumento de represión.

Recuerda: "hay que matar a 26 millones de hijoputas" ..... Así quien quieres que aprecie a esos mamones que encima llevan 3 ó 4 siglos sin ganar una puta guerra a a nadie? Coño ... los rusos solo por tomar Berlin, aplastar a los nazis y hacer un favor a la humanidad tienen motivo de orgullo para un siglo más o dos ....   En cambio los nuestros allí estaban ... pegando tiros con los nazis, con lo mejor del genero humano ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)

¿Habrá mambo en Crimea?


----------



## coscorron (17 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pierdes tu dinero, porque te has liado a votar a políticos que te prometían el oro y el moro y paguitas, y, seguridad, y etc, etc...ahora te das cuenta de que eso no es así y lo juntas todo, pero eso no quiere decir nada
> 
> Es muy diferente lo intereses que pueda tener alguien del gobierno...yo que sé...de USA, viendo que las implicaciones de esto son geopolíticas, que una persona que viva en Kiyiv y que, quiera tener un modo de vida determinado..ese último, está defendiendo otra cosa y si es más la democracia, que es lo que no tendría en Rusia con el regimen actual
> 
> Es que no entiendo esa manía de querer que otras personas vivan peor, eso no va a costarte dinero, te va a terminar costando más lo otro...



Pierdo mi dinero porque los políticos que he votado han decidido una opción estratégica erronea y en verdad inexplicable .. No se si por ignorancia, maldad, estupidez, incompetencia, traición o lo que sea pero han decidido que primero no podemos tener más energía barata y se aprovecharan otros países y segundo que tenemos gastar un dinero que no tenemos en apoyar a un país que me importa una mierda en mantener una guerra contra un páis que no me ha hecho nada. Que en Ucrania prefieren una democracia sposonrizada por McDonalds con Hunter Biden, Zelensky y sus teletubbies al mando, por mi bien, pero no con mis impuestos ni a costa de mi nivel de vida, que es lo que estan haciendo. El ciudadano de Kiev me importa una mierda igual que nos importa una mierda el ciudadano de Kuwait o el de Marruecos o el de cualquiera de las dictaduras toleradas cuando no directamente soportadas por la OTAN como por ejemplo la de Marruecos.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

Occidente ha caído en la trampa rusa.
Como por otro lado, venimos diciendo en el foro desde febrero, mientras los chuskis y demás morralla otanista, no se enteran de nada.
Slava cocaine!

Did the West Fall into a Russian Trap?


----------



## Roedr (17 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Habrá mambo en Crimea?



uff esto, y las declaraciones de Medvedev, algo se está cociendo por ahí. Imagino que los americanos han encontrado una forma de hacer daño ahí y los rusos lo saben.


----------



## silenus (17 Jul 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> Fuente?












Zelenski destituye al jefe de Inteligencia y a la fiscal general de Ucrania entre acusaciones de traición


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha destituido con efecto inmediato al jefe del Servicio de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## kelden (17 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *Pierdo mi dinero porque los políticos que he votado han decidido una opción estratégica erronea y en verdad inexplicable* .. No se si por ignorancia, maldad, estupidez, incompetencia, traición o lo que sea pero han decidido que primero no podemos tener más energía barata y se aprovecharan otros países y segundo que tenemos gastar un dinero que no tenemos en apoyar a un país que me importa una mierda en mantener una guerra contra un páis que no me ha hecho nada. Que en Ucrania prefieren una democracia sposonrizada por McDonalds con Hunter Biden, Zelensky y sus teletubbies al mando, por mi bien, pero no con mis impuestos ni a consta de mi nivel de vida, que es lo que estan haciendo. El ciudadano de Kiev me importa una mierda igual que nos importa una mierda el ciudadano de Kuwait o el de Marruecos o el de cualquiera de las dictaduras toleradas cuando no directamente soportadas por la OTAN como por ejemplo la de Marruecos.




Pierdes tu dinero porque la economía financiera europea está mucho más integrada con la yanki que con la rusa o la china. Europa, desde el punto de vista de sus oligarquías, no podía hacer otra cosa. Que Rusia corte el gas es un problema serio del que se puede salir mejor o peor. Que USA confisque los activos del Deutsche Bank y de BNP Paribas en Estados Unidos es la puta ruina inmediata para toda Europa. Mandan las oligarquías, no tu.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (17 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Occidente ha caído en la trampa rusa.
> Como por otro lado, venimos diciendo en el foro desde febrero, mientras los chuskis y demás morralla otanista, no se enteran de nada.
> Slava cocaine!
> 
> Did the West Fall into a Russian Trap?



O mejor incluso: Occidente cae en la trampa que Occidente preparó para Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (17 Jul 2022)

Israel lleva años con ganas pero es una guerra complicada esa. Y más si hay otras abiertas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)

Bueno bueno bueno, os traigo parte de una larga perla del “jefe de equipo” de Navalny.





_No se deje engañar. Europa puede tener un invierno difícil por delante (aunque *no se debe exagerar la dependencia de los hogares del gas ruso*)
21/26_


Menudos hijos de la gran puta, siguen con el falso dilema de “pasar frío” a cambio de seguir este camino. No es el frío en los hogares el problema, sino la industria, y con ello nos jugamos más de lo que ciertas partes interesadas se empeñan en señalar.

Muy recomendable leerse el hilo, para ver cómo respiran.


----------



## pemebe (17 Jul 2022)

fuente ucra:

*Zelenskyy destituye al Fiscal General y al Jefe del Servicio de Seguridad*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO

Volodymyr Zelenskyy, presidente de Ucrania, ha destituido a Iryna Venediktova de su cargo de fiscal general y a Ivan Bakanov de su cargo de jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania.

Fuente: decretos presidenciales

Detalles: 

*Un decreto establece que Venediktova fue destituida de su cargo de Fiscal General de Ucrania de acuerdo con la segunda parte del artículo 11 de la Ley sobre el Régimen Jurídico de la Ley Marcial.*

En otro decreto, el Presidente Zelenskyy nombró a Oleksii Symonenko, Fiscal General Adjunto, como Fiscal General en funciones.

El Presidente Zelenskyy también destituyó a Ivan Bakanov, jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, de su cargo.

*"De acuerdo con el artículo 47 del estatuto disciplinario de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, promulgado el 24 de marzo de 1999 como ley nº 551-XIV, Ivan Hennadiovych Bakanov queda destituido de su cargo de jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania"*, decía el decreto.

Anteriormente: A finales de junio, al comentar las informaciones sobre la posible destitución de Bakanov, Zelenskyy dijo que la dirección del Servicio de Seguridad o de cualquier otro departamento de las fuerzas del orden dependería del resultado de una evaluación de su actividad.

En 2021, el fiscal general adjunto Oleksii Symonenko asistió a la celebración del cumpleaños de Oleh Tatarov, jefe adjunto de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania. 

Anteriormente, Symonenko supervisó el traspaso del caso de Tatarov de la Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción de Ucrania al Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania [un acontecimiento que la Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción calificó de "sin precedentes" en su momento -ed.]


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jul 2022)

¿Y lo del avión qué?, ¿"accidente"?, ¿"materiales peligrosos"? A saber si lo mejor que le podía pasar a ese avión era estrellarse...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno, os traigo parte de una larga perla del “jefe de equipo” de Navalny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder, Navalny...el hombre al que Putin teme 

Vaya parguela, abandonado por la CIA.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Yo no descartaría nada en este mundo en que todo se vende y se compra (especialmente los valores y la dignidad), pero para mí que es probable que sea (en modo navaja de Ockham) lo que parece, un vuelo dierecto de Europa a Oriente Medio. Armas compras ( o robadas o distraidas, que lo mismo da) en el descontrol que han creado los gobiernos atlantistas y que me temo que van a dar lugar a muchísimos más problemas. La lista de posibles adquirentes del cargamento es amplia, pero el destino es muy sugerente. Y el origen también es muy comveniente, puesto que Serbia es neutral, no pertenece tampoco a la UE y con muchas fronteras (especialmente "interesantes" la que tiene con Rumanía y Hungría.
> Por cierto que Nis es una ciudad muy estratégica en las comunicaciones y tanbién cerca (y eso sí que sería gordo) de Kosovo. OT. La ciudad natal nada menos que de Constantino el Grande.




La de operaciones encubiertas que se deben estar produciendo por las putas armas.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> fuente ucra:
> 
> *Zelenskyy destituye al Fiscal General y al Jefe del Servicio de Seguridad*
> 
> ...



Esta nervioso el drogadicto


----------



## pemebe (17 Jul 2022)

* Siguen bombardeando en todo el frente y no se les acaba la municion (pese a los almacenes destruidos por los Himars)
No se vislumbra ningún contraataque ucraniano.*

Fuente Ucra

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelieron los asaltos rusos en los frentes de Sloviansk y Bakhmut e infligieron pérdidas a las fuerzas rusas.*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO 

Fuente: *Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook*, información a las 18:00 horas del 17 de julio

*En el frente de Donetsk, *las fuerzas rusas siguieron centrando sus principales esfuerzos en tratar de establecer el control sobre la ciudad de Siversk y avanzar en dirección a la ciudad de Bakhmut.

*En el frente de Sloviansk,* los rusos dispararon contra infraestructuras civiles en las zonas de Donetske, Siversk, Verkhnokamianske, Zvanivka, Vyimka, Ivano-Dariivka y otras ciudades y pueblos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelieron las operaciones de asalto rusas cerca de Hrygorivka, obligando a las tropas rusas a retirarse con pérdidas.

*En el frente de Bajmut,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas bombardearon las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas utilizando morteros y artillería de tubo y cohetes cerca de Berestove, Vesele, Krasna Hora, Vershyna, Novoluhansk y Travneve. Las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques aéreos en Konstiantynivka, Novoluhansk y Pokrovsk.

El Estado Mayor añadió también que "los ocupantes intentaron realizar operaciones de asalto y avanzar cerca de Berestove, Bilohorivka, Yakovlivka y Novoluhanske. Las desatinadas acciones del enemigo volvieron a terminar en fracaso y pérdidas".

*En los frentes de Avdiivka, Kurakhove, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhia* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de Nevelske, Krasnohorivka, Novomykhailivka, Volodymyrivka, Pavlivka, Prechystivka, Zolota Nyva, Stepnohirsk y Stepove. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Pokrovsk y Novoselivka II.

Los rusos también intentaron mejorar sus posiciones tácticas en los alrededores de Mykhailivka, Pavlivka y Novomykhailivka. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas repelieron sus operaciones de asalto y les obligaron a huir.

*En el frente de Sloviansk, *las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron morteros y artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar contra las zonas en torno a Dolyna, Dibrovne, Ivanivka, Mazanivka, Bohorodychne, Velyka Komyshuvakha, Kurulka, Konstiantynivka, Virnopillia, Husarivka y otras ciudades y pueblos. Los rusos utilizaron activamente medios de guerra electrónica para infligir daños a los sistemas de control y mando de las tropas ucranianas e impedir que las fuerzas ucranianas realizaran reconocimientos aéreos.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh, *las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques sistemáticos contra las fuerzas ucranianas en un intento de interrumpir su apoyo logístico. Los rusos también dispararon contra la infraestructura civil y militar en las zonas cercanas a Bila Krynytsia, Bereznehuvate, Ternivka, Veselyi Kut, Blahodatne, Kvitneve, Lotskyne, Novohryhorivka, Myrne, Prybuzke, Lupareve, Bashtanka y otras ciudades y pueblos. Además, las fuerzas rusas lanzaron ataques con cohetes sobre Mykolaiv.

Las fuerzas rusas también siguieron realizando reconocimientos aéreos con vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Existe la amenaza de nuevos ataques con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas de la región.

*En el frente de Kharkiv*, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas centraron sus esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones previamente ocupadas, dispararon sobre las zonas cercanas a Petrivka, Protopopivka, Prudianka, Ruski Tyshky, Pytomnyk, Staryi Saltiv, Chuhuiv, Mospanove, Uda, Vesele y otras ciudades y pueblos, y lanzaron ataques aéreos sobre las zonas cercanas a Prudianka y Verkhnii Saltiv.

No hubo cambios significativos *en los frentes de Volyn, Polissia y Sivershchyna*. Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron la artillería para disparar contra las ciudades y pueblos de Studenok, Volfyne, Bilopillia, Novi Vyrky e Iskryskivshchyna, cerca de la frontera ucraniana-rusa, y siguieron realizando reconocimientos aéreos de las zonas adyacentes a la frontera en las provincias de Chernihiv y Sumy.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> fuente ucra:
> 
> *Zelenskyy destituye al Fiscal General y al Jefe del Servicio de Seguridad*
> 
> ...



Zelenski empieza ya a tener los síntomas típicos del que se ve arrinconado, en breve nombrará ministro a su perro.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Jul 2022)

L


Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los moldavos son lingüística, étnica y culturalmente rumanos o valaquios, esos territorios deberían formar parte de Rumanía.



Los moldavos son moldavos no valacos, no pueden ser cantabros y asturianos a la vez para que me entiendas.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Jul 2022)

La red eléctrica de Finlandia deja helados a los finlandeses con este aviso de cara al invierno


"En caso de escasez de energía...".




www.huffingtonpost.es





Yo ya no sé si el objetivo de los gusanos no es hundir económicamente a Europa, sino provocar una guerra europea contra Rusia que nos destruya ambos.

¿Qué coño van a hacer Alemania, Finlandia y el resto de minions si en invierno empiezan a morir congelados sus ciudadanos?


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Jul 2022)

-Los restos del batallón torturador nazi Kraken, han sido enviados a morir a Seversk desde las afueras de Jarkov, después de unos problemillas internos entre ellos y el ejército ukro...
-La 104th Defense Brigade estacionada en Rivne, en el noroeste de Ucrania, ha desertado después de recibir órdenes de dirigirse al infierno (Bakhmut), su paradero es desconocido.... no querían ir a morir a unas tierras que, en definitiva, no son las suyas....
-Teoría novedosa sobre la supuesta destrucción de uno de los ocho HIMARS presentes en Ucrania, en Pokrovsk: en el video se ven al principio los HIMARS, después se ve el Iskander siendo disparado, y luego ya la humareda directamente... no se ve el impacto... duda entre varios puntos donde se pudo dar esa "transferencia" del sistema hacia los rusos a cambio de dinero, con la colaboración de infiltrados en las filas ukras... por ejemplo en el sur en la zona de Shevchenko/Pavlivka... donde hubo una fallida ofensiva ukra, donde podrían haberse "dejado atrás" el HIMARS... otra opción en la zona de Kamyanka cerca de Avdiivka.... por lo tanto piensa que quizás, este sistema HIMARS "destruido", es el que han conseguido los rusos a cambio de buenos rublos. Y se guardan la sorpresita para más adelante. Veremos.
-Ligado a esa teoría, también dice que quizás la embajada usana se movió de Kiev a Lvov por miedo a un posible golpe de los rusos con los HIMARS "comprados", pero claro si realmente están en su poder, nadie lo sabe aún. No podrían culpar a los rusos del ataque... todo con grandes pinzas.
-Comentarios sobre posibles movimientos la próxima semana en la zona de Jarkov, Seversk, Slaviansk, Bakhmut, Avdivka... recomiendo ver el vidrioc.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Jul 2022)

Offtopic, o no.

Algo traman estos hijos de Satanás, no paran de salirme anuncios de vídeo de este evento, en teoría organizado por una reputada asociación filantrópica griega, pero con Chatam House, un Think Tank inglés detrás.








Home







forum.imedd.org


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)

OT


----------



## rejon (17 Jul 2022)

*Detenida la periodista rusa que mostró una pancarta contra la guerra en TV.*
La periodista rusa Marina Ovsiannikova, conocida por haber interrumpido en directo una emisión de televisión con una pancarta criticando la ofensiva rusa en *Ucrania*, fue detenida el domingo, informaron allegados y su abogado.

"Marina fue detenida. No hay ninguna información sobre el lugar donde se encuentra", dice un mensaje publicado por su entorno en la cuenta Telegram de la periodista, algo que confirmó su abogado a la agencia de prensa Ria-Novosti.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (17 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno, os traigo parte de una larga perla del “jefe de equipo” de Navalny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Olvidé poner el hilo, sorry


----------



## Teuro (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Irrelevante. *El caso es que por Ucrania se sienten amenazado*s, para ellos es una linea roja como lo era cuba para los yankis. En sus cálculos, por la razón que sea, es un riesgo que no están dispuestos a asumir. Es lo que hay.



Es increible que todavía haya quien crea eso, ¿o acaso están "desnazificando"?. El objetivo de la invasión desde el principio fue anexionarse territorio al estilo decimonónico, la vuelta del imperialismo ruso. ¡Si lo que intentaron en febrero fue capturar el país al completo!.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La red eléctrica de Finlandia deja helados a los finlandeses con este aviso de cara al invierno
> 
> 
> "En caso de escasez de energía...".
> ...



Aparentemente a sus gobiernos electos no les preocupa mucho. Osea que, ¿ quienes somos nosotros para preocuparnos por eso ?.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Alemania reinicia 16 centrales eléctricas de combustibles fósiles para reducir la dependencia energética de Rusia.*

Olaf Scholz expresó su pesar por tal decisión y enfatizó que esta era solo una medida temporal. Scholz asegura que su gobierno hará todo lo posible para enfrentar la crisis climática.

https://www.eleconomista.es/energia/...orrar-gas.html


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania reinicia 16 centrales eléctricas de combustibles fósiles para reducir la dependencia energética de Rusia.*
> 
> Olaf Scholz expresó su pesar por tal decisión y enfatizó que esta era solo una medida temporal. Scholz asegura que su gobierno hará todo lo posible para enfrentar la crisis climática.
> 
> https://www.eleconomista.es/energia/...orrar-gas.html



¿Ha dado permiso Greta?


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es increible que todavía haya quien crea eso, ¿o acaso están "desnazificando"?. El objetivo de la invasión desde el principio fue anexionarse territorio al estilo decimonónico, la vuelta del imperialismo ruso. ¡Si lo que intentaron en febrero fue capturar el país al completo!.



El objetivo es que Ucrania no pueda ser nunca una amenaza para ellos. Entre anexión completa del pais y dejar un páramo yermo sin acceso al mar desde el Dnieper hasta Polonia, un estado fallido perdido en la estepa, yo creo que prefieren lo segundo.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania reinicia 16 centrales eléctricas de combustibles fósiles para reducir la dependencia energética de Rusia.*
> 
> Olaf Scholz expresó su pesar por tal decisión y enfatizó que esta era solo una medida temporal. Scholz asegura que su gobierno hará todo lo posible para enfrentar la crisis climática.
> 
> https://www.eleconomista.es/energia/...orrar-gas.html



Ellos al menos pueden. Nuestro genial Antonio hizo dinamitar las torres de refrigeración de varias de ellas, que ya no sirven para nada.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

Interesante análisis sacado del no menos interesante canal de Telegram Wofnon
ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA 

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 135, 08/07/2022. Baurdján Momish-Ulí, uno de los hombres de Panfilov. Una anécdota, él visitó Cuba, yo era un niño, y fue a un lugar donde yo trabajaría muchos años, una prestigiosa Unidad Militar, luego de los saludos de rigor, ¿preguntó dónde está la basura de la unidad?, lo llevaron al lugar, y con una vara larga, comenzó a rastrojear la basura y sacó una pila de cosa, pomitos de shampoo fiesta, tubos de pasta de dientes, cuando ya tenía una pila de cosas, dijo; todo eso se recicla. Ustedes no son millonarios para andar botando lo que puede usarse. El hombre Panfilov, no había cambiado un ápice, por algo era Héroe de la URSS.

Desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial, todo el mundo se ubicó en el bando que creía era el suyo, al calor de los hechos, casi todos siguen en sus posiciones, digo casi, no todos. En primer hay un grupo que siendo extremadamente fuertes contra Rusia en su lenguaje y algunas medidas, internamente saben el resultado del conflicto, son los que han querido una solución negociada, al decir verdad, hoy no lo hay, y al decir verdad, verdad, nunca la hubo. Solo queda un camino y es la imposición de la capitulación de Ucrania. Dentro de los países de la OTAN hay división, están los soñadores con una victoria ucraniana (eso no lo cree nadie, y cuando digo nadie, incluyo a los propios ucranianos aunque hagan aspavientos) y por otro, los realistas, que aunque queriendo que ganen los ucranianos, en realidad lo que quieren es que pierdan los rusos, pero están al tanto de los informes que les hacen llegar sus respectivos Estado Mayores de sus ejércitos y órganos de inteligencia.

Los realistas quieren que se negocie y sea Ucrania la que se decida cuánto es el sacrificio en territorio pueden hacer. ¿quienes es quien en este concierto de cobeligerantes?, el lado de los soñadores, Reino Unido, Polonia, Lituania, Letonia, Estonia. Los realistas objetivos, Francia, Alemania e Italia. EEUU y su caniche Canadá, un día aquí y otro día allá. Pero las cosas se mueven en tres direcciones, 1.- en el terreno, Rusia gana, no hay discusión al respecto. 2.- En la economía, Rusia está más fortalecida y 3.- Los procesos electorales que se han dado. Todos los que han apoyado a Ucrania, han perdido, y los que han apoyado a Rusia, han ganado (Hungría y Serbia). El gobierno rumano, para el piso, el británico, para el piso, el australiano, para el piso, el Francés, perdió la mayoría legislativa que tenía, y ahora, Kaja Kallas anuncia que deja el cargo de Primera Ministra de Estonia.

Se vendrán otros procesos electorales y se verán resultados similares y no solo eso, es posible que Escocia se independice, que estallen otros conflictos en la misma Europa, como en los Balcanes. La derecha casposa española, el PP, es muy probable que vuelva a dirigir los destinos de esa monarquía, y que Podemos termina como Ciudadanos, desapareciendo del paisaje político. Esto dos meses que quedan de verano, Julio y agosto, serán decisivos en todos los planos, si al inicio del año en el hemisferio norte, donde están ocurriendo los hechos, no olvidar que la primera semana de noviembre hay elecciones en los EEUU, y los republicanos, con su error político de la Corte Suprema (armas, aborto y lucha contra el deterioro del medio ambiente), le tenían 6.0% de ventaja a los demócratas, ahora son solo 2.5%. Los yankis no votan por principios, votan por el bolsillo.

Zelenski visita el frente en Dnipro. El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha respondido a su manera a las palabras de Putin durante una visita a las posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas en la región de Dnipro, que limita en el oeste con la de Donetsk. "Departí con nuestros defensores, les entregué medallas. Su ánimo es decidido y en sus ojos hay seguridad en nuestra victoria. ¡Gracias por luchar por la libertad de Ucrania", ha dicho a los soldados, según la cuenta de su oficina en Telegram.


----------



## clapham5 (18 Jul 2022)

El clapham se aburre . La estrategia rusa es tan descaradamente obvia que se ve desde Marte 
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que la estrategia mas inteligente de Rusia seria renunciar a los territorios polacos del oeste . 
Destruir los puentes sobre el rio Dnieper evitaria que los ukros pudieran transferiar armamento al frente . 
Destruyes los 36 puentes sobre el Dnieper y divides en dos Ucrania . facil , no ? ERROR . El Zar ha hecho bien . 
El clapham sospecha que Rusia no ha destruido los puentes ni las vias ferroviarias que conectan el oeste con el este porque quiere convertir el frente del donbass en un agujero negro que succione el armamento ukro . 
Ucrania necesita un suministro de armas constante que NO ES ilimitado . 
Cuando ese suministro se interrumpa , entonces Ucrania ( toda ) estara a merced de los rusos . 
Que avanzaran sin resistencia ( cruzando los puentes ) de Este a Oeste . 
La pregunta del millon de pivixs es : Cual de los dos : Rusia u Occidente se quedara primero sin armas , comida , municion y combustible ? 
Mientras Ucrania siga defendiendose como jabali boca arriba , los rusos seguiran atacando . 
La municion se acaba , hay que reponerla . La comida se consume , hay que reponerla , el combustible se gasta hay que reponerla 
Y claro ...cada nueva reposicion es mas cara ( porque el euro se hunde y la inflacion aumenta ) .
Si el coste de la guerra aumenta y el stock de suministros de guerra desciende entonces la victoria de Rusia es cuestion de tiempo , no de cuanto territorio haya conquistado . En resumen : Rusia esta anikilando ( desmilitarizando ) a Ucrania . 
El clapham sospecha ...nah , solo por sospechar , que los espias rusos en Ucrania saben como esta el stock de material de guerra 
Y han calculado cuantos dias , semanas y meses puede Ucrania " aguantar " la ofensiva rusa . 
Cada dia Ucrania ( toda ) es mas vulnerable porque su capacidad defensiva ( cantidad de equipos de combate ) es menor . 
Cuando Ucrania se quede sin armas ( porque la capacidad de suministro de Occidente NO ES ilimitada ) que creeis que pasara ? Ucrania sera obligada a capitular . Tendra que firmar un folio en blanco y darle a Rusia todo lo que pide y mas ...


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Bueno bueno bueno, os traigo parte de una larga perla del “jefe de equipo” de Navalny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos jugamos el fin de la industria europea y descender hacia niveles de renta tipo Argentina. Eso se hace en poco tiempo si destruyes el núcleo industrial de Europa. Nos distraen con el gas doméstico que no es ni 1/3 del total y lo gordo está ahí. Lo asombroso es que los capitalistas industriales alemanes no hagan matar a Scholz y colocar a alguien medio normal. Se juegan sus fortunas, enormes, y el futuro de su país y de Europa.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

Más información sobre el gas, esta vez las curiosas explopsiones de los ultimos 15 días en USA,





https://www.anguillesousroche.com/e...izarres-au-cours-des-deux-dernieres-semaines/


El genocida Schwab y su FEM/WEF siguen con su agenda de despoblación mediante vacunas, hambre, inflación, destrucción de las economías,etc, saliendo ahora con el cuento de que para defender la democracia y demás mierdas hay que volverse verde t subier el precio de la gasolina. Pero meejor les dejo los enlaces para que disfruten de la lectura.

Forum économique mondial : Le prix de l’essence doit augmenter encore plus – pour sauver la démocratie'

Why the green transition is key to safeguarding democracy

cambio cliomático de por medio y, al final, su fin buscado que no es otro que quedarse con TODO y que seamos felices aplaudiendo todo el día,'

Feliz lectura y tiren de traductor.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: El mercenario británico Paul Ury muere en cautiverio, informa la República Popular de Donetsk


ÚLTIMA HORA: El mercenario británico Paul Ury muere en cautiverio, informa la República Popular de Donetsk



101noticias.com





*Según los informes, el mercenario británico Paul Johnson Anthony Dominic Ury murió después de ser capturado por la República Popular de Donetsk, como se informó el viernes 15 de julio.*

El mercenario británico murió tras ser capturado por la República Popular de Donetsk después de luchar del lado de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, según informa mk.ru.

Según la República Popular de Donetsk, el mercenario fue hecho prisionero en abril cuando intentaba atravesar un puesto de control de sus fuerzas.

El cautivo había estado reclutando y entrenando en las fuerzas ucranianas, además de liderar operaciones de combate. Anteriormente había participado en conflictos en Afganistán, Irak y Libia y era soldado profesional.

La república popular de Donetsk señaló que había notificado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores británico, a la embajada rusa, así como al parlamento británico y a los medios extranjeros sobre el cautiverio de Paul Ury, pero no esperaba ninguna respuesta oficial de Londres.

Según los informes, el cautivo tenía una serie de enfermedades graves, como diabetes, daño respiratorio y problemas cardiovasculares.

Según los informes, también sufrió depresión durante su cautiverio debido al «desprecio de Londres incluso por la posibilidad de negociaciones» en el intercambio.

La República Popular de Donetsk también dijo que el mercenario británico cautivo no recibió la medicación necesaria por parte del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.

“Por nuestra parte, a pesar de la gravedad del delito imputado, a Paul Ury se le brindó la atención médica adecuada. Sin embargo, dados los diagnósticos y el estrés, murió el 10 de julio”, dijo Darya Morozova, defensora del pueblo de la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos jugamos el fin de la industria europea y descender hacia niveles de renta tipo Argentina. Eso se hace en poco tiempo si destruyes el núcleo industrial de Europa. Nos distraen con el gas doméstico que no es ni 1/3 del total y lo gordo está ahí. *Lo asombroso es que los capitalistas industriales alemanes no hagan matar a Scholz * y colocar a alguien medio normal. Se juegan sus fortunas, enormes, y el futuro de su país y de Europa.




Eso es porque los capitalistas banqueros alemanes mandan bastante más. Hace ya 8 ó 10 años que lei en alguna parte que en occidente por cada euro que movía la economía real (capitalistas industriales por ejemplo) la economía financiera movía 10. Y desde entonces la cosa no ha hecho más que empeorar.

La exposición a derivados financieros de Deutsche Bank es de 14 veces el PIB de Alemania


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos jugamos el fin de la industria europea y descender hacia niveles de renta tipo Argentina. Eso se hace en poco tiempo si destruyes el núcleo industrial de Europa. Nos distraen con el gas doméstico que no es ni 1/3 del total y lo gordo está ahí. Lo asombroso es que los capitalistas industriales alemanes no hagan matar a Scholz y colocar a alguien medio normal. Se juegan sus fortunas, enormes, y el futuro de su país y de Europa.



Hace unos meses el presidente de BASF dijo que las sanciones a Rusia supondrían la destrucción industrial de alemania y que solo el cierre de BASF mandaría a la calle a 40.000 empleados y miles de proveedores. Además dijo que la sociedad Alemanía sería transportada a la época de la posguerra.

El presidente de BASF dimitió a los pocos días de hacer esas declaraciones...

Europa está manos de traidores pagados con dinero anglo y globalista.

Edito: Fue el vicepresidente. El actual presidente se muestra también contrario a las sanciones a Rusia, pero solo le ha dado "un toque".

_After Russia invaded Ukraine, Brudermüller strongly opposed a proposed EU ban on Russian gas imports. Brudermüller said it would destroy the German economy_






Martin Brudermüller - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## piru (18 Jul 2022)

La derroición tb llega a las musas ukronazis:


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> La derroición tb llega a las musas ukronazis:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126808
> ...



Charukra.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que quieren es vivir sin que le toquen los huevos...
> 
> Qué raro, verdad....



Ya lo hacían…


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace unos meses el presidente de BASF dijo que las sanciones a Rusia supondrían la destrucción industrial de alemania y que solo el cierre de BASF mandaría a la calle a 40.000 empleados y miles de proveedores. Además dijo que la sociedad Alemanía sería transportada a la época de la posguerra.
> 
> El presidente de BASF dimitió a los pocos días de hacer esas declaraciones...
> 
> Europa está manos de traidores pagados con dinero anglo y globalista.



La alternativa es mandar a tomar por culo a los yankis y que confisquen todos los activos europeos en USA. O sea susto o muerte ....   Porque los yankis son así, si no les obedeces te quitan todo lo que tengan a mano, no se cortan .... Hablais como si Europa tuviera elección. Su economía está tan interrelacionada con la yanki que no la tiene. De momento. En unos pocos años será más factible desconectar de esa gente.

La cuestión es simple: todo el mundo sabe que la supremacia del dolar se acaba, pero nadie (y cuando digo nadie es NADIE, ni rusos ni chinos) quiere que se acabe de golpe y quedarse en la ruina porque tiene un montón de activos en dólares (por ejemplo Deutsche Bank o cualquier banco europeo o chino grande). Hay que medir muy bien los tiempos.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Aparentemente a sus gobiernos electos no les preocupa mucho. Osea que, ¿ quienes somos nosotros para preocuparnos por eso ?.



Desde el momento en que tenemos la misma moneda y que vamos en el pack de guerrear, por europeos y por la otan, lo que me preocupa no es que se mueran congelados, lo que me preocupa es qué van a hacer cuando pase, ingenuo de mí tenía la esperanza de que no sucediese, pero tal y como va la cosa y viendo las acertadas decisiones que han tomado...


----------



## trichetin (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Ha dado permiso Greta?



En breve campaña anti-Greta: cobraba de Putin.
Es tan obvio que da pereza.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La alternativa es mandar a tomar por culo a los yankis y que confisquen todos los activos europeos en USA. O sea susto o muerte ....   Porque los yankis son así, si no les obedeces te quitan todo lo que tengan a mano, no se cortan .... Hablais como si Europa tuviera elección. Su economía está tan interrelacionada con la yanki que no la tiene. De momento. En unos pocos años será más factible desconectar de esa gente.



Si al final el resultado es el mismo, mejor mandarles a la mierda y seguir conservando la dignidad ¿no?


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

Pecadores obseXionados


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La alternativa es mandar a tomar por culo a los yankis y que confisquen todos los activos europeos en USA. O sea susto o muerte ....   Porque los yankis son así, si no les obedeces te quitan todo lo que tengan a mano .... Hablais como si Europa tuviera elección. Su economía está tan interrelacionada con la yanki que no la tiene.



Hombre, en eso nos tenemos los huevos apretados mutuamente, los gusanos siempre sancionan o atacan sabiendo que no se la van a devolver, pero es que estamos hablando de que eso nos echa en brazos de Rusia/China, que precisamente es lo que han querido evitar sacrificando hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los osos generalmente son herbívoros y pasan de la gente, no la quieren ni ver o sea que es muy difícil que te los encuentres.
> Los lobos mantienen el equilibrio entre herbívoros y carnívoros, también pasan de la gente y es difícil encontrarlos.
> Los herbívoros mantienen las praderas no dejando crecer arboles pero se ha de controlar su numero porque pueden devastar una pradera haciéndola inviable.
> Ahora no te metas en pleno invierno en un bosque donde hayan osos o lobos, el invierno y más en Alemania sin gas  es muy jodido.
> ...



De hecho en Rumanía no es raro que algún senderista palme tras un encuentro con algún oso en los bosques, y ha pasado no lejos de grandes ciudades como Brașov.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> y toda Transilvania húngara, es peligroso tocar fronteras en Europa oriental.



Como mucho Mureș.... 
Ya se vio que era inviable en 1920... Como después escribió Fermor hubiera sido un caso similar al Pakistán oriental. 
El problema es que Moldavia es un absurdo histórico y un estado inviable. Chipre es tan artificial o más pero es una isla....


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hombre, en eso nos tenemos los huevos apretados mutuamente, los gusanos siempre sancionan o atacan sabiendo que no se la van a devolver, pero es que estamos hablando de que eso nos echa en brazos de Rusia/China, que precisamente es lo que han querido evitar sacrificando hasta el último ucraniano.



Quedarnos sin gas ruso causa muchos menos problemas que un embargo yanki que mande a la quiebra al Deutsche Bank y arrastre a todos los bancos europeos por ejemplo. 

La cuestión es simple: todo el mundo sabe que la supremacia del dolar se acaba, pero nadie (y cuando digo nadie es NADIE, ni rusos ni chinos) quiere que se acabe de golpe y quedarse en la ruina porque tiene un montón de activos en dólares (por ejemplo Deutsche Bank o cualquier banco europeo o chino grande). O enfrentarse a sanciones y embargos yankis. Hay que medir muy bien los tiempos.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

El problema del evolucionismo es que ha servido para justificar los abusos más extremos del capitalismo, por aquello de la lucha por la vida y la adaptación de la especie al medio, y la extinción de las especies débiles o inadaptadas.
De hecho Koprotkin escribió el Apoyo Mutuo en respuesta a sus excesos, tan de moda a finales del siglo XIX. No es de extrañar que el evolucionismo influyera en el racismo y colonialismo y mutatis mutandis en el nazismo.


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si al final el resultado es el mismo, mejor mandarle a la mierda ¿no?



En los próximos años vas a ver mucho contorsionista europeo tratando de nadar y guardar la ropa. El problema de europa es encontrar el momento justo para desconectar de unos y conectar a los otros al menor costo posible. Porque la decadencia yanki y el ascenso chino son inevitables. Pero de momento manda quien manda.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Quedarnos sin gas ruso causa muchos menos problemas que un embargo yanki que mande a la quiebra al Deutsche Bank y arrastre a todos los bancos europeos por ejemplo.
> 
> La cuestión es simple: todo el mundo sabe que la supremacia del dolar se acaba, pero nadie (y cuando digo nadie es NADIE, ni rusos ni chinos) quiere que se acabe de golpe y quedarse en la ruina porque tiene un montón de activos en dólares (por ejemplo Deutsche Bank o cualquier banco europeo o chino grande). O enfrentarse a sanciones y embargos yankis. Hay que medir muy bien los tiempos.



Si cae el Deutsche, la hostia llega hasta California, a eso me refiero con que nos tenemos cogidos mutuamente. Y ojo, que Deutsche lleva años oliendo a muerto, sólo con el gas ya podría hundirse.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Psicópatas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lacayo anglo y de los más ilustres.


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hace unos meses el presidente de BASF dijo que las sanciones a Rusia supondrían la destrucción industrial de alemania y que solo el cierre de BASF mandaría a la calle a 40.000 empleados y miles de proveedores. Además dijo que la sociedad Alemanía sería transportada a la época de la posguerra.
> 
> El presidente de BASF dimitió a los pocos días de hacer esas declaraciones...
> 
> ...



¿Crees que la razón de fondo de nuestros adorables líderes y lideresas para ir contra los intereses nacionales son sólo sobornos?. Yo creo que debe ser más, y que está influyendo en todos tanto la propaganda de los medios que se está generado un comportamiento gregario por puro miedo a salirse del redil.


----------



## kelden (18 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si cae el Deutsche, la hostia llega hasta California, a eso me refiero con que nos tenemos cogidos mutuamente. Y ojo, que Deutsche lleva años oliendo a muerto, sólo con el gas ya podría hundirse.



Pues por eso vamos juntos en esta historia: porque nos tenemos cogidos mutuamente. Por eso he dicho hace varios post que Europa en realidad no tenía elección. Los yankis lo que han hecho con el follón que han montado en Ucrania es obligarnos a hacerlo explícito y público. Lo que antes se intuia ahora se sabe a ciencia cierta.

Lo que cabría esperar de los dirigentes europeos, si fueran listos (que no estoy seguro), es que fueran preparando la desconexión para el momento más favorable, para el momento que salga más barato.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 14 de julio de 2022







www.mid.ru




*Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 14 de julio de 2022*


*Situación en Donbás, en Ucrania y en torno a este país*

Las unidades armadas bajo el control del régimen de Kiev y los neonazis continúan perpetrando ataques terroristas en los territorios liberados de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk y la provincia de Jersón. En la madrugada del 13 de julio de este año, las unidades armadas de Ucrania asestaron un golpe masivo contra Lugansk. Nueve misiles fueron disparados contra la ciudad de los sistemas de lanzamisiles múltiples HIMARS de EEUU.

En la madrugada del pasado 12 de julio, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon el poblado de Novaya Kajovka en la provincia de Jersón: explotaron los almacenes con salitre, medicamentos ubicados cerca de la infraestructura civil; un hospital, edificios de vivienda y otra infraestructura urbana resultaron gravemente dañados. Siete personas murieron y unas 100 resultaron heridas.

El pasado 11 de julio, los militantes ucranianos asestaron golpe contra la ciudad de Amvrosievka de la República Popular de Donetsk precisamente en el momento cuando los representantes de la organización voluntaria Molodaya Respublica distribuyeron la ayuda humanitaria entre los habitantes de la ciudad. Hubo víctimas de nuevo: tres muertos y 39 heridos.

Los ataques masivos contra Donetsk y sus suburbios no cesan. Se lanzan ataques de forma selectiva: contra los barrios residenciales, tiendas, mercados, centros de salud y otra infraestructura de importancia social. En todas partes, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania emplean los sistemas de lanzamisiles múltiples HIMARS obtenidos de EEUU. Todo esto se realiza con apoyo directo de la parte estadounidense que no solo proporciona a Kiev la necesaria información de inteligencia, sino también envió (sin divulgar esta información) a sus instructores que ayudan a los representantes del régimen de Kiev a "apuntar correctamente". Encontramos la confirmación de esto en numerosos informes que aparecieron en las redes sociales ucranianas y la prensa occidental.

El suministro de estas armas pesadas está asociado con una notable intensificación de ataques de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que, al parecer, recibieron órdenes de Kiev de emplear estos sistemas contra la población civil sin jerónimo de duda.

Lamentablemente, la lista de ciudades y pueblos de las República Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk y de la provincia de Jersón que sufren de tales bombardeos bárbaros se incrementa diariamente. Esta situación satisface plenamente a los patrocinadores del régimen de Kiev de allende el océano. No hay otra explicación de la intención de Washington manifestada el pasado 8 de julio de de suministrar a Ucrania cuatro sistemas de lanzamisiles múltiples HIMARS más, las respectivas municiones y piezas de repuesto. Se destinaron unos 2.700 millones de dólares para estos fines en el marco del monto que supera 40.000 millones de dólares que Washington pretende gastar para "fortalecer la disponibilidad operacional de las unidades armadas de Ucrania". Según los datos del Instituto de Economía Mundial de Kiel, tales gastos ya superan considerablemente el presupuesto militar de Australia (aproximadamente 32 mil millones de dólares) y continúan creciendo. Los estadounidenses exigen una actitud similar de sus aliados. Entendemos que los nuevos horizontes en la dotación con equipos y armamento de los neonazis ucranianos se esbozarán en la cuarta reunión en formato Ramstein del Grupo de Contacto para el apoyo militar a Ucrania encabezado por el Secretario de Defensa de EEUU, Lloyd Austin, programado para el 20 de julio por videoconferencia.

Detrás de las recientes declaraciones del jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Alexéi Réznikov, sobre la intención de Kiev de lanzar próximamente una "contraofensiva" en la dirección sur, así como las declaraciones del Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Alexéi Danílov, sobre la "tarea establecida por el presidente Vladímir Zelenski de liberar a todo el país" se encuentra un deseo de convencer a Occidente de la necesidad de nuevos suministros de armas. Con estos fines, el régimen de Kiev planea llamas a las filas casi un millón de personas que serán reclutadas, inclusive en el exterior. Se ordenó a las misiones diplomáticas que movilizaran a ciudadanos ucranianos que se encuentran en el exterior, hombres en edad de reclutamiento de 18 a 60 años. Me gustaría ver cómo va a realizarse esto en los países de la UE, por ejemplo, en Niza. Según informa la prensa occidental, un 40% de los refugiados del territorio de Ucrania eligieron esta ciudad para vivir. Se sabe que las personas que no tienen dinero ni oportunidades suelen llegar a Niza. Esperamos que los medios internacionales, la prensa y los periodistas no dejen sin cobertura esta llamada a filas.

Es posible que la política migratoria fallida de la UE y el comportamiento de los propios "refugiados" hayan incentivado a Occidente a alentar al régimen de Kiev a llamar a filas a los ciudadanos ucranianos en el exterior y de esa forma simplemente deshacerse de ellos enviándolos a su Patria. De conformidad con la ley occidental, es imposible realizarlo legalmente. Esperamos que los medios mundiales sigan de cerca estas actividades.

Además, Varsovia ofreció ayudar a Kiev a reunir el "Ejército necesario" y anunció su intención de deportar a todos los ucranianos evasores del servicio militar. Así es un trato real con los refugiados, el "apogeo" del Derecho Humanitario y el humanismo. Cuando la disposición a ayudar más a las personas que abandonaron su país se agota, es mejor expulsarlas y obligarlas a luchar. Todo esto parece ser signos de caída ética y moral, ideología criminal de los regímenes occidentales. En este contexto, hemos tomado nota de la información publicada en Daily Mail sobre el Inicio del entrenamiento en la base militar de las tropas terrestres en la ciudad británica de Mánchester de los primeros grupos de militares ucranianos (unas 600 personas) que, según un acuerdo con Kiev, durante tres semanas, deben obtener los conocimientos necesarios para emplear las armas occidentales que ingresan al Ejército. Es una verdadera guerra híbrida. En un momento, el régimen de Kiev y las fuerzas vinculadas con éste intentaron ridiculizar nuestras declaraciones de que simplemente se usan como una herramienta. Ahora se hace evidente que perdieron un momento importante para darse cuenta de lo que pasa. Hoy en día, el régimen de Kiev se está convirtiendo en un arma no solo contra Rusia, sino también contra Ucrania, ya que nadie piensa del destino de sus ciudadanos. Según la información publicada en los medios europeos, tales entrenamientos ya están llevándose a cabo o se organizarán próximamente en otros Estados miembros de la OTAN.

A pesar de todos los esfuerzos de EEUU y sus aliados de fortalecer la disponibilidad operacional de Ucrania, la operación militar especial de Rusia continuará, como han declarado en reiteradas ocasiones los líderes de nuestro país. Todas las metas y objetivos se alcanzarán.




*Reunión informal de los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la “fórmula Arria” sobre el neonazismo y el nacionalismo radical en Ucrania*​

El 11 de julio, a iniciativa de Rusia, se celebró una reunión informal de los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la “fórmula Arria” sobre el tema “Neonazismo y nacionalismo radical como causas fundamentales de la crisis en Ucrania”. El objetivo de la reunión era debatir los orígenes y las condiciones previas para el establecimiento de la ideología nazi en Ucrania. Escuchamos y leemos los continuos comentarios tontos y sarcásticos: “¿cómo puede haber nazis en Ucrania?”, “¿qué lógica nazi hay?”, “¿dónde están los galones en las mangas?”. Aplicando este enfoque, se puede decir que si Vladímir Zelenski no levanta el brazo en saludo nazi, significa que no hay nazismo y neonazismo en Ucrania. Tal lógica muestra una completa falta de comprensión de las realidades históricas y de los desarrollos en la etapa actual. Son una especie de las risas tontas del fondo de la clase, donde no se oye al profesor, no se preparan los deberes, no hay ningún deseo de autodesarrollo, pero se ríen de la discusión de problemas serios. Llevamos muchos años hablando sobre la situación emergente, y en los últimos ocho años lo hemos hecho casi a diario. Antes de 2014, dimos repetidamente ejemplos del auge del neonazismo y no solo en territorio ucraniano. Miren cómo Europa está ahora infectada con el neonazismo. Los propios europeos lo reconocen. Lean los informes de las organizaciones de derechos humanos, escuchen a los propios eurodiputados, activistas de los derechos humanos, dando ejemplos concretos de reuniones no sólo de algunas redes clandestinas, sino de organizaciones bastante públicas, de promoción de proyectos de ley, de legalización de la literatura y de la ideología, de participación en pogromos, de profanación de tumbas y lugares de culto por motivos étnicos. No estamos inventando nada. Todo esto tiene pruebas fácticas, difundidas por personajes públicos de los países occidentales, pero pueden seguir riéndose.

Nuestra presentación, apoyada por imágenes de vídeo de archivo y contemporáneas, explicó en detalle cómo la fusión del nazismo con el nacionalismo militante condujo a la radicalización de una parte de la sociedad ucraniana y provocó, con el fuerte apoyo externo, el golpe de Estado ilegítimo de 2014, que dio lugar a la persecución de los ciudadanos rusohablantes y a otros acontecimientos.

Los ponentes invitados, entre ellos el abogado de derechos humanos de Donetsk Serguéi Kozhemiakin y el investigador del Ministerio del Interior de la RPD Kirill Revin, ilustraron estos argumentos con hechos concretos y pruebas de primera mano. El vídeo de la reunión está disponible en Internet, y nos aseguraremos de publicarlo en las cuentas de las redes sociales del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia. El director de la Fundación para la Investigación sobre la Democracia, Maxim Grigóriev, comentó una serie de sus propias entrevistas con residentes afectados del Donbás, y el historiador e investigador del Instituto de Historia de la Academia de Ciencias de Rusia, Alexánder Diúkov, entre otras cosas, señaló la naturaleza antisemita y racista del nacionalismo ucraniano. También destacó el productor de documentales alemán Wilhelm Domke-Schulz, cuyos documentales, incluidos los relativos a los sucesos de Odesa en 2014, están prohibidos en Europa.

Todo esto, por supuesto, es irrisorio para ellos: al prohibir la publicación de hechos e información, pueden reírse del genocidio. En la UE, incluida la RFA, se prohíbe la exhibición de documentales de sus propios cineastas, por lo que resulta irrisorio. En la UE, ven su propia propaganda y las noticias patrocinadas por la OTAN y Bruselas. Si es lo único que escuchan, ¿cómo van a entender lo que realmente sucede? Al mismo tiempo, la mayoría de los representantes de los medios de comunicación occidentales nunca han estado en la zona inmediata del conflicto interno ucraniano en todos estos ocho años. Los informes puntuales de los lugares de enfrentamiento no han tenido una gran difusión.

A la reunión informal del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la “fórmula Arria” asistieron representantes de todos los Estados miembros. Los opositores de los países occidentales se sintieron incómodos, evitando cuidadosamente el tema anunciado y concentrándose habitualmente en condenar la operación militar especial y en las manidas tesis sobre la “desenfrenada propaganda rusa”. Al mismo tiempo, muchas delegaciones mostraron verdadero interés por la información de los ponentes sobre la situación real de la propagación del neonazismo y el nacionalismo radical en Ucrania y sus antecedentes históricos. Se establecieron paralelos con los crímenes del colonialismo y el resurgimiento de las ideas de superioridad racial.

La iniciativa rusa permitió transmitir evaluaciones veraces de los acontecimientos y fenómenos sociales que tienen lugar en Ucrania. Dada la persistente ignorancia de esta información por parte de los medios de comunicación occidentales, consideramos importante continuar con la práctica de celebrar estas reuniones informales en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque Iraq, por mucho que te empeñes, no es lo mismo que Ucrania, ni tiene un gobierno similar ni ha actuado de la misma manera...Iraq, venía de una guerra con Iran, de INVADIR Kuwait...



OCUPAR Kuwait, sin intención de quedarse. Y por una buena razón, aunque la acción podría considerarse desmedida. En este caso, sería Iraq quien se podría equiparar con Rusia. Y de tal manera nos vendieron la necesidad de defender a los pobre kuwaitíes, como si fueran ucranianos.



Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski empieza ya a tener los síntomas típicos del que se ve arrinconado, en breve nombrará ministro a su perro.



Le pasa como a Europa.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

*Informe en la página web del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU “Kremlin recurre al antisemitismo para denigrar Ucrania”*

En la página web del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU, ha aparecido un informe increíble: “Kremlin recurre al antisemitismo para denigrar Ucrania”. Esta “obra maestra” parece a las noticias falsas propagandísticas que el Secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, tomó la libertad de decir hablando sobre Rusia que “detiene por la fuerza a un millón y medio de ciudadanos ucranianos en su territorio, dándoles pasaportes rusos”. Para las personas que comprenden el procedimiento de entrega de pasaportes a un millón y medio de personas, estos comentarios son ridículos. De esta misma manera, tratamos las declaraciones de los oficiales japoneses, sosteniendo que la cumbre del G7 en Hiroshima se celebra en un lugar escogido especialmente para el caso de la “posibilidad de que Rusia realice un ataque nuclear”. Recordamos bien que fue EE.UU quién ordenó los bombardeos atómicos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Hoy es el único ejemplo del uso de armas nucleares deliberadamente contra la población civil y no como parte de hostilidades. Hace muchos años, Tokio lo olvidó. Le habían ordenado enterrarlo en el olvido. Hoy, cualquiera compilación de hechos de ese tipo se considera una manipulación de la conciencia clásica. Con este mismo paradigma concuerda otro informe sobre Rusia que “use” el antisemitismo para denigrar Ucrania. Es obvio que no se puede silenciar más el tema del neo nazismo. Por eso, para cambiar la agenda, recurren a un truco, o sea se dejan las palabras en sus lugares originales, pero se cambia el énfasis.
El pasado 11 de julio, esta “obra monumental” fue publicada en la página web oficial del Departamento de Estado. El documento sostiene que los oficiales y los medios nacionales rusos distribuyen noticias falsas sobre atrocidades y violencia de batallones neonazis y la naturaleza nazi de los dirigentes ucranianos, sólo para justificar la “guerra” contra Ucrania. Ya llevamos mucho tiempo abordando este tema y, según ellos dicen, distribuyendo estos materiales, y lo empezamos mucho antes del pasado febrero. Exhortamos a la comunidad mundial que lleve a cabo su propia investigación, preste atención a los materiales documentales y, como lo ha reiterado muchas veces el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, envíe a sus corresponsales a Ucrania para ver el problema con sus propios ojos y aclararla. Pero ahora todo se presenta como si Rusia haya empezado a usar esa “compilación de hechos” sólo a partir del pasado febrero.

Después del golpe de Estado en febrero de 2014, en Ucrania se vieron fortalecidas las fuerzas neonazis radicales ya encontrándose en el territorio del país. En 2014, éstas fueron usadas a gran escala en el dicho golpe. Los radicales se pusieron a propugnar las ideas de la intolerancia étnica, incluido el antisemitismo, al que no se puede equiparar todo. El nazismo es un término más amplio y significa intolerancia a varias nacionalidades. Como directrices morales se imponen a la sociedad las ideas de tales fundadores del neo nazismo ucraniano como Simón Petliura, Yevgueni Konovalets, Stepán Bandera, Román Shujévych, Yaroslav Stetskó, Alexander Mélnik y otros criminales de guerra. Reiteraré que los batallones neonazis como “Azov”, “Aidar” y otros están incorporados en las FF.AA. ucranianas. Y sólo hace diez años, en Ucrania y la comunidad internacional, se percibían como elementos marginados, una fuerza que estaba marginada de las autoridades. Sin embargo, fueron los neonazis que contribuyeron al golpe de Estado (se habían entrenado especialmente para eso) y después se vieron incorporados en las FF.AA de Ucrania.

Al llegar al poder Vladímir Zelenski en 2019, no se han visto ningunos éxitos en la lucha contra la ideología neonazi, incluido el antisemitismo. Quedan impunes las acciones indebidas de los grupos de extrema derecha y neonazis dirigidas contra varias nacionalidades, incluidos los judíos. A veces se profanan lugares de culto y monumentos conmemorativos. ¿Nadie sabe de eso? ¿No lo han oído en Occidente y el Departamento de Estado? Les presentaré varios ejemplos fácticos y documentados.

Uno de los ejemplos del antisemitismo más destacados es la propagación de folletos xenofóbicos en Leópolis por la organización la “Juventud de Galitzia” (mayo de 2021), las amenazas de los neonazis a los jasídicos visitando Umán para celebrar el Año Nuevo conforme al calendario judío (septiembre de 2021), la puesta de grafiti en un cartel de información cerca del cementerio judío en Boguslav en la provincia de Kiev y esvástica en la puerta de una sinagoga en Nikoláev (octubre de 2021), la celebración anual del festival musical “Repetiremos Koliivshchina” (la rebelión de los jaidamakas en el siglo XVII, en la que fueron matados unos diez mil judíos). Causó un gran impacto social el alcalde de Shepetivka en la provincia de Jmelnitski, Yuri Vajotski, en septiembre de 2021, diciendo que la tragedia de Babi Yar fue “un castigo de Dios para los judíos por el Holodomor”, así como el jefe de la oficina del partido “Batkivshchina” en Jmelnitski, Alexander Sholovéi, sosteniendo que cuanto más observa la celebración de Janucá, “mejor entiende a Hitler”. ¿En qué mundo vivimos todos? ¿Nada de eso ha existido antes? ¿Ha sido inventado todo? ¿Nadie del Departamento de Estado lo ha oído? Hay decenas de tales ejemplos.

¿Acaso pueden suceder tales cosas en distintos países que niegan y denuncian el neo nazismo y la xenofobia al nivel estatal? Si eso sucede (en todos lugares hay zafios, personas reprobables que violan las leyes), va una reacción oficial porque eso está prohibido al nivel estatal. Claro, los oficiales, políticas y activistas que participan directamente en la gestión del país no pueden permitirse tales cosas. Pero en Ucrania vemos otra historia. No es algo que se genera desde abajo o localmente. Todo está promovido a varios niveles. Basta tan sólo leer las revelaciones del Embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Alexander Mélnik.

Según el Registro Único de Resoluciones Judiciales de Ucrania (espero que el Departamento de Estado pueda permitirse hacer un clic para leerlo), a partir de 2014, los tribunales locales no han impuesto condenas en virtud del artículo 161 del Código Penal de Ucrania, “violación de la igualdad de ciudadanos en dependencia de su raza, nacionalidad o religión”. Es decir, ¿no ha habido ningunos precedentes? Como regla, los órganos de investigación clasifican los casos de la discriminación, el antisemitismo y la xenofobia como gamberrismo doméstico.

Resulta impresionante que los últimos años sólo dos países miembros de la ONU, Ucrania y EE.UU, llevan votando contra la resolución anual de la Asamblea General de la ONU intitulada “Combatir la glorificación del nazismo, neo nazismo y otras prácticas que contribuyen a exacerbar las formas contemporáneas de racismo, discriminación racial, xenofobia y formas conexas de intolerancia”. ¿Por qué sólo dos países votan sistemáticamente contra la resolución que repudia el neo nazismo? Debería haber alguna explicación. ¿Dónde están todos esos “abogados del diablo” afirmando que el neo nazismo no existe en Ucrania? Explíquennoslo también.

En este contexto, no es sorprendente que Ucrania se ha retirado del Acuerdo para Perpetuar la Memoria de la Valentía y el Heroísmo de los Pueblos de los Estados Miembros de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes en la Gran Guerra Patria de 1941-1945. Sin embargo, esto no impide que Zelenski declare que honra la memoria de su abuelo que luchó en el Ejército Rojo para liberar la URSS y Europa del fascismo. Es puro engaño y astucia. Se puede decir todo tipo de cosas mientras que las acciones contravienen lo dicho. Es lo que indicamos: es la agenda falsa y simulación de la política presuntamente diseñada para la igualdad de razas, religiones y nacionalidades. En realidad, paso a paso, diariamente, durante muchos años, la alta sociedad política iba reforzando el nazismo en Ucrania.

Hablando de los ciudadanos del país a él que había impuesto las sanciones, el Presidente Zelenski declaró que no todas las personas fueron las personas, varias de ellas fueron solamente “especímenes”. Podemos razonar mucho tiempo sobre lo artístico que fue esta frase. Supongo que cada persona puede cometer errores, expresar sus pensamientos no tan claro como quisiera, planteando una ambigüedad, pero esto se ve en seguida. La persona puede señalar sus otras frases o declaraciones y, lo más importante, tomar medidas prácticas para justificarse. En el caso de Zelenski, todo es viceversa. La frase sobre los “especímenes” concuerda con la política de los regímenes kievitas actual y anterior. Es precisamente Zelenzki quién, utilizando el tema del nacionalismo, trata indefinidamente de persuadir a la sociedad que en Ucrania no hay antisemitismo, y eso es porque tiene ascendencia judía. Es una lógica horrible. Cabe preguntarse: ¿hay homofobia en Ucrania? Si el régimen kievita contesta “no”, ¿eso tiene algo que ver con la personalidad del presidente en poder?


*Secuelas materiales de las operaciones militares llevadas a cabo por EEUU y sus aliados*


Países occidentales siguen haciendo numerosas declaraciones sobre la necesidad de hacer que Rusia pague unas tales “reparaciones” y de que sean expropiados activos públicos y estatales rusos en el extranjero, es decir, que los propietarios sean privados de la titularidad de sus bienes. A veces se añade que estos fondos han de destinarse a la “reconstrucción de Ucrania”. Y a veces simplemente se indica que hace falta hacerse con todo lo ruso lo que representa de hecho un robo. Estas declaraciones se oyeron también en la Conferencia Internacional celebrada en la localidad suiza de Lugano entre los pasados días 4 y 5 de julio.

Dada esta circunstancia, el MAE de Rusia ha preparado un material informativo visual generalizado sobre las consecuencias de las aventuras militares de EEUU y de sus aliados europeos en las últimas dos décadas. Entiendo que representantes de los regímenes occidentales hace tiempo que no se miran al espejo para no quedar traumatizados con lo que puedan ver allí. Nosotros, sin embargo, tenemos a mano algunos espejos, para que sepan qué imagen tienen desde el punto de vista de la retrospectiva de la Historia. No profundizaremos, sino ofreceremos una visión moderna. El material en cuestión está disponible en la página web del MAE ruso. Contiene datos precisos sobre los daños materiales causados por EEUU y no solo a la República Federativa Socialista de Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia, Siria. Se citan fuentes fidedignas. Veamos el caso de la “agresión estadounidense contra Irak”. Es verdad que Washington lo ideó y vertebró todo. Fue ideología compartida a partes más o menos iguales por Washington y Londres, pero muchos otros países se unieron a la causa. Ahora nadie se acuerda de ello, pero en la campaña antiiraquí participó Ucrania. Es un hecho curioso: ¿saben, quién participó en la operación de parte de las FF. AA. de Ucrania? Ahora estamos escuchando que “Ucrania es un Estado pacífico”, “quiere vivir en paz”, “nunca ha atacado a nadie”. Recordemos que de parte de Ucrania participó en la operación en Irak en el marco de la coalición antiiraquí la francotiradora Nadezhda Sávchenko. Aquella que más tarde se volvió “luchadora por la paz” y “pacifista”. Primero se declaró víctima de Moscú, luego regresó a Ucrania y se convirtió en víctima allí. Y en una víctima de verdad. No estaría mal que Washington y sus aliados lean cosas sobre sí mismos y el resto del mundo lean cosas sobre ellos.

Uno difícilmente puede quedarse impasible ante las pérdidas que sufrió la República Socialista de Yugoslavia durante la Operación Fuerza Aliada llevada a cabo por la OTAN entre el 24 de marzo y el 10 de junio de 1999. Durante los 78 días de salvajes bombardeos de la infraestructura civil por las fuerzas de la OTAN perdieron la vida más de 2.000 civiles, entre ellos, 88 menores. Al mismo ultraje fue sometida la República Serbia de Bosnia y Herzegovina durante la Operación Fuerza Deliberada de la Alianza llevada a cabo entre el 30 de agosto y el 21 de septiembre de 1995. La economía, la ecología y la salud de los civiles les fueron provocados daños irreparables a causa del uso por EEUU de municiones que contenían uranio empobrecido. Las secuelas de aquellos bombardeos se dejan sentir hasta hoy en día. Fueron afectados por aquellos experimentos químicos y biológicos no solo los habitantes de dichos países y de los Estados limítrofes, sino también los soldados de la OTAN que no tenían ni idea de lo que les habían preparado sus Gobiernos.

Un sufrimiento indescriptible fue traído por la máquina militar estadounidense a la región de Oriente Próximo y al Norte de África. La invasión de EEUU y de sus aliados a Irak ocasionó la muerte de más de 205.000 civiles. Hasta hoy nadie conoce la cifra exacta. Nadie se tomó el trabajo de calcularlo, puesto que, como dice el Presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, alentado por los regímenes occidentales, no toda la gente son personas, hay también “especímenes”. Algunas vidas no tienes precio y necesitan estatus de héroe, mientras que otras ni son contadas. En 2017 por incesantes bombardeos casi borraron de la faz de la Tierra la ciudad de Mosul, en Siria fue destruida por completo la ciudad de Raqqa. Al mismo tiempo los estadounidenses no solo no ayudan a reconstruir lo que destruyeron como bárbaros, sino obstruyen de todas las formas posibles la organización de tales labores a nivel internacional: además de financiar a los terroristas “moderados” y a los extremistas, introducen sanciones. Son aprobados paquetes de medidas dirigidas contra un país que está siendo saqueado por ellos hasta hoy. Incluso durante la pandemia no les dejaron llevar a cabo la reconstrucción con sus propias fuerzas.

No pretendemos calcular con exactitud las pérdidas causadas, pero un cálculo aproximado indica que podría tratarse de alrededor de 1.5 billón de dólares.

Invitamos a quienes deseen hacerlo a leer este material y a sacar conclusiones sobre la disposición real de los países occidentales a invertir en la reconstrucción de los territorios que destruyeron, a indemnizar a nadie ni a asumir la responsabilidad por lo cometido. Contamos con que para algunos nuestro informe sirva de punto de referencia para un estudio más profundo del asunto en cuestión.


*Jornadas de la cultura espiritual de Rusia en Francia*

En el contexto de los intentos fallidos, salvajes, bárbaros del "Occidente colectivo" de "cancelar" la cultura rusa, Rusia continúa dando al mundo un ejemplo de una actitud constructiva y unificadora en el ámbito de las Humanidades, uniendo a quienes aprecian de corazón el arte y son capaces de percibir su belleza imperecedera y universal, a quienes están listos a celebrar intercambios culturales en base al respeto mutuo y a una actitud constructiva.

Lo confirma de nuevo la celebración exitosa de las Jornadas de la cultura espiritual de Rusia en Francia que se ha celebrado a principios de este mes de julio en el espacio del Centro ortodoxo cultural y espiritual ruso de París. El evento fue organizado por el Ministerio de Cultura de la Federación de Rusia con el apoyo del MAE ruso.

Al público francés y extranjero le fueron presentadas las obras maestras de la música clásica mundial interpretadas por los jóvenes músicos rusos. Se interpretaron también las obras de los destacados compositores rusos Piotr Chaikovski y Serguéi Rajmáninov. En el marco de la inauguración del evento se celebró el concierto Música – poesía del aire. Lo visitó la bisnieta de Serguéi Rajmáninov Alexandra Conus-Brochard. Además, los visitantes pudieron conocer las piezas únicas reunidas en la exposición “Serguéi Rajmáninov: soy compositor ruso” organizada por el Museo Nacional Ruso de Música.

En 2023 se celebrará el 150º aniversario natalicio de Serguéi Rajmáninov. En vísperas de esta memorable fecha en nuestro país y en exterior serán celebrados numerosos eventos dedicados a la vida y la obra de este destacado compositor, director de orquesta y músico.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

_Respuestas a algunas preguntas:_

*Pregunta: El alto asesor de la comisión del Gobierno estadounidense sobre seguridad y cooperación en Europa, Paul Massaro, manifestó que se debería permitirle a Ucrania lanzar ataques contra el territorio de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Crimea. ¿Representa ello una prueba directa de que detrás de los actos de la barbarie cometidos por las FF. AA. ucranianas está Washington? ¿Cómo evalúa el MAE ruso estos llamamientos provenientes de los funcionarios estadounidenses?

Respuesta: *Me parece que este tipo de declaraciones demuestran que sus autores no están en sus cabales.

En EEUU, sobre todo, entre los legisladores y el personal de la llamada Comisión de Helsinki del Congreso cada vez con mayor frecuencia se escuchan llamamientos agresivos a que sean lanzados ataques directamente por territorio de Rusia. Sobre ello declara, de hecho, no solo el mencionado alto asesor del odioso organismo, sino un personaje co mayor peso político, el ex comandante para Europa y África de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Estados Unidos y comandante para el Mando Europeo de la Alianza Atlántica, Philip Breedlove. Hace algunos días directamente aconsejó que “se asestara un golpe contra el puente de Crimea”.

A su vez los cargos oficiales de EEUU evitan ofrecer garantías de que las FF. AA. ucranianas no usen los modernos sistemas de lanzamisiles que les son suministrados para atacar nuestro territorio, viendo como legítimos los bárbaros ataques de fuerzas ucranianas a ciudades y pueblos de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk y a las partes de Ucrania que son liberadas.

De esta forma Washington de hecho se convierte en participante directo del conflicto con todas las secuelas que ello conlleva. Nuestros representantes, expertos y estadistas lo señalaron en más de una ocasión. Por supuesto, es un camino peligro que desestabiliza la situación en el mundo.


*Pregunta: En estos momentos la Jefa de la diplomacia británica, Elizabeth Truss, es una de los principales candidatos al puesto del Primer ministro del Reino Unido. En su artículo para The Telegraph dijo que uno de sus principales objetivos en caso de ser elegida a este alto cargo es lograr el fracaso de Rusia en Ucrania. ¿Cómo ve el MAE ruso el hecho de que Rusia y la ayuda a Ucrania se han convertido en los puntos clave de la campaña electoral del Partido Conservador del Reino Unido? ¿Podría cambiar la posible elección de Elizabeth Truss al puesto del Primer ministro del Reino Unido la postura de Rusia con respecto a las relaciones con Londres?


Respuesta:* La declaración que acaba de citar es muestra del alto grado de agresividad y ambiciones insanas de su autora. Veamos lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos en el territorio del Reino Unido y en el país en general. La situación en el campo de la economía, la sociedad, las finanzas, la seguridad y en una serie de otras esferas sigue empeorando. Las figuras que acaba de mencionar fueron parte del Gobierno, del equipo de Boris Johnson. Deberían explicar qué agenda traen, dado que todo lo que está ocurriendo ahora es obra de sus manos. Por lo tanto, habría que encontrar un buen inicio de la campaña electoral. Muchos de ellos, según todo parece indicar, recurren a la retórica antirrusa y a la agresión simplemente para evitar la necesidad de explicar a sus electores qué fue mal y por qué tomaron las decisiones que repercutieron negativamente en la vida de los habitantes del país. No hace falta sustituir estos debates sobre problemas económicos y sociales con este tipo de métodos ni promesas de lograr el fracaso de Rusia, de demostrarle algo a Moscú o de hacer que nuestra vida empeore. Que primero mejoren la suya, que lo intenten hacer después de haber actuado como actuaron. En cuanto logren poner orden en su casa y se hagan notar buenos resultados, su popularidad crecerá y muchos los apoyarán. De momento no hay que mirar.


Hace algunos días leí materiales de los periódicos de la UE, Luxemburgo, en concreto. Allí se dice directamente, aunque no es la opinión británica, pero es del espacio comunitario, que Johnson es el peor Primer ministro que llevó a discordias dentro del país. No son evaluaciones nuestras, sino las de la prensa occidental. De modo que solo hay una recomendación: que se dedique a solucionar sus problemas internos. Dado lo que está ocurriendo en el Reino Unido y en general en el dúo anglo-sajón, estoy sorprendida de que apelen en sus discursos preelectorales a factores externos. La situación es tan crítica en estos momentos que lo único que necesitan es ofrecer explicaciones sobre cómo sacarán a sus países de las crisis por ellos mismos provocadas. Diría que el futuro de los países que además no son vecinos del Reino Unido podría esperar.


----------



## Iskra (18 Jul 2022)

15.07.2022 15:13
*Respuesta ofrecida por la portavoz del MAE de Rusia, María Zajárova, a una pregunta de los medios respecto a la declaración del Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, sobre la situación en Ucrania *

1476-15-07-2022

*Pregunta: *Comente Usted la declaración del Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, hecha el 14 de julio, diciendo que “está consternado por el ataque con misiles contra la ciudad de Vinnytsia en el centro de Ucrania”.
*Respuesta: *De veras, hemos prestado atención a esta declaración de António Guterres. Quisiera señalar lo siguiente.
Lo que vemos ahora es una historia larga. En contra de las exigencias impuestas por la Carta de la ONU, la Secretaría no toma la posición equidistante, como debería hacer la Secretaría de la organización internacional más respetada, cuyo objetivo es, entre otras cosas, contribuir a la resolución de disputas.
Ahora lo especificaremos. Según los datos del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, en la ciudad de Vinnytsia, los misiles de alta precisión Kalibr impactaron la casa de oficiales de la guarnición, en la que en aquel tiempo los jefes de las FF.AA. ucranianas sostuvieron una conferencia con los representantes de los proveedores de armas extranjeros. Es probable que la ONU lo sabe. Si no, entonces aconsejamos a Guterres que le pida a Ucrania a responder a la pregunta: ¿por qué el régimen kievita ubica sus instalaciones militares en la proximidad inmediata de las civiles?
Mientras tanto, el Secretario General, así como otros representantes de la ONU, por alguna razón no notan cuando los misiles de las FF.AA. de Ucrania atacan directamente objetivos civiles y barrios residenciales en las ciudades. Les presentaré varios ejemplos. Había bombardeos en Kursk y Bélgorod el 3 de julio y en Nova Kajovka el 12 de julio. Estallaron almacenes de salitre y fueron perjudicados casas residenciales, una iglesia y otros edificios, la fuerza de la explosión fue similar a la en el puerto de Beirut, y conforme al Ministerio del Interior del distrito, unas 190 personas solicitaron asistencia médica. No obstante, ni Guterres, ni su representante oficial, ni otros miembros de la Secretaría de la ONU no condenaron los ataques contra la población e instalaciones civiles, a diferencia del caso de Vinnytsia. Y a la petición de comentar el incidente en Nova Kajovka, el portavoz del secretario general adjunto de la ONU, Farhan Haq, respondió con “no tengo comentarios al respecto”. Anteriormente, la ONU ha pasado por alto muchas veces los informes sobre la muerte de civiles, incluidos niños, por los ataques de las FF.AA. ucranianas. Stephane Dujarric, Portavoz del Secretario General de la ONU, dijo que no habían visto ninguna evidencia de que Ucrania usaba los civiles como “escudos humanos” (rueda informativa del 3 de marzo).
Quisiera hacerles recordar a los colegas respetados de la Secretaría de la ONU que su labor no es ponerse de cualquier lado en disputas, sino contribuir al mantenimiento de la paz y estabilidad. Reciben sus sueldos por eso y están facultados para eso.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Rumanía todos dicen que el moldavo no existe, que es rumano, y que algún día deben volver a la madre patria.



Es que ya ni siquiera se habla de idioma moldavo ni en la propia República de Moldavia.


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> La derroición tb llega a las musas ukronazis:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126808
> ...



Pues no le veo los mismos tatuajes


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, eso dicen. Los rumanos se quejan que los soviéticos jodieron mucho el rumano-moldavo. He conocido rumanos, de cerca de Moldavia, que se consideran moldavos. Ni idea de como está el asunto allí, sólo tengo la versión rumana, y no tengo galgos en esa carrera.



A ver.. 
No es que se consideren Moldavos es que Moldavia es una región histórica que abarca tanto la República de Moldavia como toda la parte nororiental de Rumanía. 
La capital de la región es Iași y no tienes más que ver el mapa y entenderlo. Es más podrás comprobar que la "Moldavia rumana" es más extensa que la república homónima. La separación tuvo su origen en la anexión de Besarabia, parte oriental de Moldavia al este del Prut por el imperio zarista en 1812.
Los tres principados históricos son Moldavia, Valaquia y Transilvania.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Jul 2022)

Veo mucho nerviosismo de los pedosatanicos? O es mi parecer? Aún no es ni Agosto


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 14 de julio de 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de leer esta declaración de María Zajárova me queda claro que Rusia está empezando a calentarse (y con razón). Quizás me equivoque pero Rusia va a dar un golpe encima de la mesa porque hasta ella misma afirma que se están riendo de Rusia atacando de forma terrorista objetivos civiles. Está claro que la OTAN está operando los HIMARS y está usando los satélites para marcar blancos civiles.

Cada vez estoy más convencido de que Estados Unidos ha perdido la cabeza.

Esto mismo dijo el otro día el ex-analista de la CIA que el otro día entrevistó Ruben Gisbert: Estados Unidos ya no tiene ningún plan más que dar balonazos hacía delante.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> L
> Los moldavos son moldavos no valacos, no pueden ser cantabros y asturianos a la vez para que me entiendas.



"Valacos" era el nombre que daban los demás pueblos de la zona a los hablantes de la lengua derivada del latín que hoy conocemos como "rumano", que era el nombre que se daban a sí mismos por ese motivo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Toda la vida sufriendo injusticias de los mismos.
> Pero qué mala hostia se me ha quedado.
> 
> RT
> ...



Hijos de la gran puta


----------



## piru (18 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que eso es muy gordo. Los helos ukras tienen 2 rayas en la cola, los rusos 3.
> 
> UKRA (II)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124611
> ...



Me autocito porque me he tropezado con esta foto del desembarco de Normandía. Los aliados tb pintaron 3 rayas a sus aviones:














Bandas de invasión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





¿Casualidad? 
¿Mensaje subliminal?


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos jugamos el fin de la industria europea y descender hacia niveles de renta tipo Argentina. Eso se hace en poco tiempo si destruyes el núcleo industrial de Europa. Nos distraen con el gas doméstico que no es ni 1/3 del total y lo gordo está ahí. Lo asombroso es que los capitalistas industriales alemanes no hagan matar a Scholz y colocar a alguien medio normal. Se juegan sus fortunas, enormes, y el futuro de su país y de Europa.



Los capitalistas de los servicios, turismo y hostelería españoles no protestaron cuando les obligaron a cerrar durante meses.....


----------



## Plutarko (18 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 14 de julio de 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cada cual es libre de creer las declaraciones del bando que sea. Pero al igual que el ejército ruso no dispara los misiles de crucero para matar niños ucranianos ( a drede con ese propósito).... los ucranianos (ayudados por la inteligencia y algo mas de EEUU) no disparan los famosos HIMARS a depósitos de salitre y medicinas 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A ver..
> No es que se consideren Moldavos es que Moldavia es una región histórica que abarca tanto la República de Moldavia como toda la parte nororiental de Rumanía.
> La capital de la región es Iași y no tienes más que ver el mapa y entenderlo. Es más podrás comprobar que la "Moldavia rumana" es más extensa que la república homónima. La separación tuvo su origen en la anexión de Besarabia, parte oriental de Moldavia al este del Prut por el imperio zarista en 1812.
> Los tres principados históricos son Moldavia, Valaquia y Transilvania.



ya, ya.. si he estado por ahí


----------



## Roedr (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Después de leer esta declaración de María Zajárova me queda claro que Rusia está empezando a calentarse (y con razón). Quizás me equivoque pero Rusia va a dar un golpe encima de la mesa porque hasta ella misma afirma que se están riendo de Rusia atacando de forma terrorista objetivos civiles. Está claro que la OTAN está operando los HIMARS y está usando los satélites para marcar blancos civiles.
> 
> Cada vez estoy más convencido de que Estados Unidos ha perdido la cabeza.
> 
> Esto mismo dijo el otro día el ex-analista de la CIA que el otro día entrevistó Ruben Gisbert: Estados Unidos ya no tiene ningún plan más que dar balonazos hacía delante.



La Zajárova es la Olona rusa, menudo peazo tía. Lo tiene todo.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Crees que la razón de fondo de nuestros adorables líderes y lideresas para ir contra los intereses nacionales son sólo sobornos?. Yo creo que debe ser más, y que está influyendo en todos tanto la propaganda de los medios que se está generado un comportamiento gregario por puro miedo a salirse del redil.



Si te das cuenta es el mismo fenómeno de histeria irracional de marzo del 20.... Medios y políticos alimentando la espiral. Unos fabricaban el relato apocalíptico y los otros lo alimentaban con sus decisiones absurdas y totalitarias.

La diferencia es que la gente ve la guerra como algo lejano, por eso ves las calles, playas, festivales y fiestas populares a tope.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Cada cual es libre de creer las declaraciones del bando que sea. Pero al igual que el ejército ruso no dispara los misiles de crucero para matar niños ucranianos ( a drede con ese propósito).... los ucranianos (ayudados por la inteligencia y algo mas de EEUU) no disparan los famosos HIMARS a depósitos de salitre y medicinas
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



A los rusos no les interesa bombardear a la población civil porque los mismos son pro-rusos y además los rusos consideran toda Ucrania como parte de Rusia. Pero te recuerdo que puedes buscar en youtube las declaraciones del ex-presidente Poroshenko diciendo que los acuerdos de Minsk solo fueron una estrategia para armarse y *aplicar a la gente del Dombas la SOLUCIÓN FINAL*.

Así que lo siento, pero de una gente que ha dicho eso y ha armado a batallones nazis viola-bebes (incluso reconocido por el globalista New York Times) me creo que bombardeen a civiles.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (18 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Tu si que estás perdido macho. Te ciega tu admiración a Rusia y no eres imparcial. *Menos mal que Franco ganó la Guerra Civil,* probablemente si hubiera sido el otro bando no estarías escribiendo.
> 
> Lo que te copio más abajo lo conozco de primerísima mano por personas de mi familia que lo sufrieron, Descansen en Paz.
> 
> ...



Eres un impresentable. Sólo con esta frase es para no escucharte más en la vida. Vaya bazofia justificando a un dictador genocida.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (18 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Los nazis eran de izquiedas. ¿Qué parte de Nacional-*Socialista* no entiendes?



En serio!!! ¿Todavía con estas cosas? Y Franco era del PCE. ¡¡¡Qué nivel!!! Seguimos con la limpia


----------



## Nefersen (18 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no creo que los ukros hubieran dejado el norte totalmente desguarnecido contra la amenaza bielorrusa, y además los refuerzos se habrían desgastado enormemente contra la aviación rusa.
> 
> si recuerda el famoso video de Arestovich, ellos ya esperaban movimientos de pinza alrededor de Kiev y Jarkov, por tanto la "finta" no les pilló de sorpresa y a la postre los cercos no se pueden completar por escasez de tropas.
> 
> ...



1) Nadie dice que el ataque a Kiev fuera una "sorpresa". No se trata de que lo sea, sino de que sirva al propósito de reunir la mayor parte de las fuerzas ucras en el norte, para poder avanzar casi sin oposición en el sur, uniendo el Dombass con Crimea por tierra, ocupando Kerson para garantizar el suministro de agua a los territorios ocupados, y la central de Zaporiyia para garantizar el suministro eléctrico. Todos esos objetivos se consiguieron en una semana y es muy dudoso que hubiera sido así si Kiev no hubiera estado amenazado y las fuerzas ucranianas centradas en su defensa. En alguna parte he leído que Rusia dedicó a Kiev 15.000 hombres y Ucrania mantuvo allí inmovilizado a un contingente de 80.000 -con sus mejores tropas.

2) No creo que el objetivo ruso en la actualidad sea "avanzar", sino triturar al ejército ucraniano en un territorio que les es propicio por dos razones. En primer lugar, porque está cerca de su frontera y sus líneas de suministros; y en segundo lugar, porque la población local los apoya. Avanzar por Ucrania para luchar en territorio hostil y con líneas de suministros extensas y comprometidas, es un disparate.

Ahora de lo que se trata es de triturar ucranianos con la superioridad de su artillería -inmensamente superior en número y potencia a nada que pueda suministrar Occidente-, y cuando el ejército ucra colapse en rendiciones y abandonos masivos, ya llegará la hora de retomar avances hacia las tres ciudades que completan el plan, que son Dnipro, Kharkov y Odessa.


----------



## Hermericus (18 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> L
> Los moldavos son moldavos no valacos, no pueden ser cantabros y asturianos a la vez para que me entiendas.



Cantabros y asturianos vienen a ser lo mismo.

A la prov. de Santander se la llamaba 'Asturias de Santillana'. El nombre de Cantabria para esa provincia se recuperó hace apenas 150 años o por ahí. Loa vascos e habían apropiado del nombre de Cantabria.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La rusofobia y el fascismo están presentes de manera evidente en Europa y Usa, y Rusia no va a perdonar.
> La operación militar acabará en algún momento entre este año y el que viene, pero para Rusia ya no hay vuelta atrás en cuanto a la UE.
> Esto no tengáis duda alguna, se palpa en cada esquina de la calle.



Yo no estaría tan seguro. Históricamente, a la agresión occidental -como en el caso de Napoleón- siguió en Rusia una verdadera adoración por todo lo francés.
Del mismo modo, a la invasión alemana, siguió una admiración por la derrotada Alemania.

La historia de Occidente y Rusia es la de un amor lleno de peleas apasionadas, pero de reconciliaciones igual de apasionadas.

Entiendo que ahora mismo los rusos se sientan traicionados y maltratados, y estén furiosos, pero... ¿qué pasaría si en un año han triunfado en Ucrania y dentro del acuerdo de paz se obliga al levantamiento de las actuales sanciones? Dudo mucho que el resentimiento durase demasiado tiempo, pues se sentirían "victoriosos". Y por parte de la población occidental, estafados por sus propios líderes y, ello mismo, serían empáticos con los vencedores del conflicto, del mismo modo que los alemanes tras la guerra admiraban a los usanos.

Por supuesto, por razones obvias, Rusia no volverá a confiar en los proveedores occidentales, pero eso no es por "odio", sino por "prudencia", viendo como se las gastan los títeres de Washington.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Jul 2022)

Traduzco el artículo posteado por Seronoser, porque es clave para entender el conflicto y su evolución. 

¿HA CAÍDO OCCIDENTE EN UNA TRAMPA RUSA?
De The Greanville Post, 7/11/22

Este es un comentario ruso facilitado por Jeff J. Brown

El New York Times, citando a funcionarios de EE.UU. el 24/7/2022 [sic] informó que los aliados de EE.UU. y Europa no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev por un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden ha prometido estar junto a Ucrania "todo el tiempo que haga falta", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo a Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023.

Las tácticas de las operaciones militares "sin prisa" en Ucrania siguen desconcertando a los mejores analistas del Pentágono, y sólo unos pocos han empezado a adivinar que el objetivo principal de la operación no es en absoluto la rendición de Kiev.

La caída del régimen de Kiev está sin duda prevista en los planes de una operación militar especial, pero en absoluto como la culminación de las acciones de Rusia, sino sólo como una etapa intermedia. En realidad, *la guerra se está librando a un nivel mucho más alto.*

Los políticos y generales estadounidenses creen firmemente que Estados Unidos está utilizando a Ucrania como un arma para acabar con Rusia. En realidad, todo es exactamente lo contrario: *los anglosajones fueron atraídos a este campo de batalla para poner fin a su dudosa y extremadamente sucia hegemonía.*

Algunos en Washington empezaron a sospechar algo, pero ya era demasiado tarde, ya que la trampa mortal para los Estados Unidos se cerró de golpe, y los propios estadounidenses fueron los que más hicieron para conseguirlo.

El truco principal de la operación especial de la Federación Rusa fue revelado por el político y periodista ucraniano Dmitry Vasilets, señalando que *con su avance sin prisas, las fuerzas aliadas (rusas) implementan de la manera más eficaz el proceso de desmilitarización no sólo de Ucrania, sino de todo el Occidente colectivo.* Dijo:

"El ejército ruso hizo una pausa táctica para reagruparse antes del ataque a Slavyansk. Incluso en Occidente, muchos ya han llegado a la conclusión de que esto está lejos de ser una guerra tradicional. De hecho, el ejército ruso hace tiempo que pudo destruir todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper y detener el traslado de equipos y personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al Donbass.

*"Vemos un lento avance en el Donbass y cerca de Kharkov, que se debe al hecho de que el ejército guarda sus fuerzas tanto como sea posible, dando al enemigo incluso tiempo y la oportunidad de traer reservas y así destruir todo el potencial militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*

"Ya está claro que Rusia está planeando una guerra a largo plazo con Occidente en Ucrania. La mayor parte del territorio de Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un yugo financiero para Europa y Estados Unidos. Como se dice, la política es economía concentrada, y la guerra es economía aún más concentrada. *Occidente ha caído en una trampa mortal.*

"Durante muchos años, los "socios" de Kiev exportaron todos sus recursos fuera del país, pero ahora sólo se ven obligados a inyectar enormes cantidades de dinero sin recibir nada a cambio. Esto es una trampa mortal para EEUU y sus satélites".

"Lo más probable es que esta sea la razón por la que Rusia opera en Ucrania con un contingente limitado y no se precipita en absoluto", explicó Vasilets.

El periodista señaló que no hay que creer en los cuentos de hadas sobre los recursos ilimitados de Estados Unidos, que, según dicen, pueden cubrir cualquier gasto haciendo funcionar la imprenta a pleno rendimiento.

La guerra de sanciones está perjudicando a la economía estadounidense. Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos necesita apoyar plenamente a Ucrania, pagando incluso los sueldos de todo el aparato estatal, y pronto tendrá que apoyar también la decadente economía de la Unión Europea para mantener bajo control la ya tambaleante coalición antirrusa.

Los estadounidenses simplemente no sacarán una guerra larga en tales condiciones, pero, en teoría, tampoco pueden retirarse, al menos sin graves pérdidas geopolíticas. La trampa se ha cerrado de verdad y en Ucrania (los rusos) están ahora machacando no sólo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino a todo el Occidente colectivo.


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En los próximos años vas a ver mucho contorsionista europeo tratando de nadar y guardar la ropa. El problema de europa es encontrar el momento justo para desconectar de unos y conectar a los otros al menor costo posible. Porque la decadencia yanki y el ascenso chino son inevitables. *Pero de momento manda quien manda.*




¿Dónde?  

Empecemos por *Asia*. En gran parte "manda" China, en otros sectores la India y en una zona bastante restringida aunque importante (Japón, Corea del Sur y Australia) podemos decir que manda EE:UU.

Sigamos por *Medio Oriente*. Dado el apoyo irrestricto de EE.UU. a Israel -aunque con grandes vínculos con Arabia Saudita-, podemos contar su presencia, pero luego tienes una cuestión más o menos autónoma (Islam - Panarabismo) o Irán como oposición.

*Africa*. Me atrevo a decir que Francia mantiene una buena influencia en su zona ex-colonial (al menos en parte), Rusia tiene algunas vinculaciones (Argelia ?), me atrevo a darle Marruecos a EE.UU., pero luego tienes a China con una enorme influencia en el resto de Africa (quizás la excepción Sudáfrica, pero está en los BRICS)

*Iberoamérica*. Aunque EE.UU. tiene relación económica con México o Colombia, no así con sus gobiernos. En el resto de Iberoamérica tienes influencia más bien europea (decreciente) y china (creciente), con algunos países vinculados a Rusia (Venezuela, Nicaragua, Cuba).

Finalmente diría que el único sitio donde "_ya sabemos quién manda_" es *Europa* !! 

Recordemos el mapa de "Occidente apoya a Ucrania"


----------



## Aurkitu (18 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo en tus palabras leo un odio atroz hacia la humanidad y un deseo insano de verla miserable, arruinada, enferma y destruida.
> 
> No hay equilibrio posible con la naturaleza, la naturaleza no acepta otra cosa que total sumisión y quien se le oponga es destruido.
> 
> ...




En parte me recuerdas a un familiar, que su discurso era similar, pero en su caso el tenía cero empatía para con el resto de seres vivos más allá de su propia consanguinidad directa._ Vencer a la naturaleza_, formamos parte de ella, y por recursos evolutivos nos adaptamos como el resto de animales. Digo bien resto de animales, porque somos uno más, tan peculiar como otro cualquiera y por ello pecamos de cierto pensamiento cortoplacista, bastante generalizado. ¿De donde sacas lo del odio y deseo de verla decadente? Justo lo contrario, la decadencia del ser humano son las guerras, la explotación por codicia del entorno y de sus semejantes, la ignorancia y el consumo absurdo, la pátina de vida superficial. Eso lo hacen los individuos. Ni mucho menos, si no no tendría descendencia, aunque si que pienso que esta sociedad se esta yendo a la mierda.

A mi lo que me parece de persona fría es lo de eliminar cualquier especie por considerarla improductiva o peligrosa, o convertir los bosques en _jardines hipoalergénicos_. Esa mentalidad de moldear el entorno a nuestra medida, pragmática y utilitaria, en el fondo carece de lo más hermoso de la humanidad, la curiosidad, la sorpresa, la empatía con el mundo que nos rodea y el saber asombrarse de la diversidad de formas y expresiones del mundo en el que vivimos. La biosfera es un trabajo conjunto de millones de años, ayudar a conservar su biodiversidad tendría que ser una meta de la humanidad madura, no destruirla que es lo que haría un niño pequeño con una conciencia en desarrollo. Mejor no se explicarme.

Mega OT, pero bueno. Deber debía.


----------



## Kreonte (18 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Traduzco el artículo posteado por Seronoser, porque es clave para entender el conflicto y su evolución.
> 
> ¿HA CAÍDO OCCIDENTE EN UNA TRAMPA RUSA?
> De The Greanville Post, 7/11/22
> ...



Occidente ha caído en una trampa mortal que desangrará sus reservas militares y económicas porque han comprometido sólo 54MM en ayuda a Ucrania hasta el 2023.

Cuánto dinero ruso dice el shurmano que hemos congelao? Igual se piensa que una vez terminado el conflicto (con victoria) ese dinero se le devuelve.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Magick (18 Jul 2022)

*Zelensky destituyó al jefe de la SBU y al Fiscal General por un gran número de funcionarios de seguridad que desertaron a Rusia.

"Se registraron 651 procedimientos penales por actividades de alta traición y colaboración de empleados de la fiscalía, los órganos de investigación previa al juicio y otros organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley. En 198 procedimientos penales, se notificó sospechas a las personas.
En particular, más de 60 empleados de los organismos y de la SBU permanecieron en el territorio ocupado y están trabajando contra nuestro estado.
Tal serie de crímenes contra los cimientos de la seguridad nacional del Estado y las conexiones registradas entre los empleados de los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley de Ucrania y los servicios especiales de Rusia plantean preguntas muy serias a los líderes pertinentes. Cada una de estas preguntas recibirá una respuesta", dijo Zelensky.*


----------



## tomasjos (18 Jul 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Cantabros y asturianos vienen a ser lo mismo.
> 
> A la prov. de Santander se la llamaba 'Asturias de Santillana'. El nombre de Cantabria para esa provincia se recuperó hace apenas 150 años o por ahí. Loa vascos e habían apropiado del nombre de Cantabria.



Eso no es así. Las Asturias de Santillana llegaban a Torrelavega, el resto era Nueve Valles, el Pas, Campoo y otras regiones.

Y en cuanto a carácter no hay nada más diferente de un asturiano - noble, abierto, integrador con los de fuera, honesto, un poco exagerado o grandon que decimos aqui, esencialmente un buen tipo digno de confianza- que un cántabro - cerrado, falso, desconfiado hasta el punto de la paranoia, xenófobo, que rechaza no solo a los inmigrantes de fuera de España sino a los del resto de España, especialmente Asturias-. Y ya Santander ni le cuento - a lo anterior sumesele un complejo de superioridad reconocido por ellos mismos " si no eres nadie, ni tu familia tiene posibles no nos relacionamos contigo ni te saludamos por la calle". Insisto , dicho por los propios santanderinos STV. Despreciando y haciendo el vacío, por no hablar de lo que les cabrea que alguien de fuera llegue a algo en su ciudad y no les haga la reverencia-. Los que éramos de fuera nos juntabamos porque la gran mayoría de los de allí nos hacían el apartheid, y los pocos que no lo hacían era porque no eran "puros", o sea sus familias no eran de allí y venían de otras zonas de España en los años sesenta o setenta - algunos antes-

Trabaje 16 años allí, se de lo que hablo.


----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (18 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ellos al menos pueden. Nuestro genial Antonio hizo dinamitar las torres de refrigeración de varias de ellas, que ya no sirven para nada.



Un _Nuit et Brouillard_ pero con tanto descaro que las voladuras abrían los telediarios


----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (18 Jul 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/christianworld/article-712309


*El patriarca Theophilos III advirtió sobre "fuerzas judías extremistas que han atacado el barrio cristiano para alterar" la historia del sitio.*

En una carta a Biden, el patriarca escribió: *“*El camino principal a la Iglesia del Santo Sepulcro está bajo una seria amenaza de las fuerzas judías extremistas que han atacado el barrio cristiano con el objetivo de alterar la naturaleza histórica, demográfica y geográfica y la validez de el sitio y poner fin a la presencia cristiana en la ciudad”.

“*Es triste que estos grupos estén apoyados, en parte, por figuras de derecha en la esfera política de Israel. Están, juntos, tratando de alterar el statu quo de larga data en la ciudad”.*

Sus declaraciones se destacaron porque *identificó a los grupos israelíes como hostiles hacia la Iglesia ortodoxa griega. Otros líderes de iglesias en Jerusalén emitieron declaraciones similares un mes antes, antes de Navidad,* refiriéndose a “ataques frecuentes y sostenidos por parte de grupos radicales marginales”, pero no llegaron a identificarlos como israelíes.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lacayo anglo y de los más ilustres.



Cuando el argumento de fondo de este seño diplomático para que aguantemos los que se viene de pobreza a todos es .. "Putin es malo maloso" y no hay más es que el argumento no es presentable de cara al público.


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Occidente ha caído en una trampa mortal que desangrará sus reservas militares y económicas porque han comprometido sólo 54MM en ayuda a Ucrania hasta el 2023.




Ucrania en estos momentos pide 9000 millones MENSUALES sólo para mantener la Administración Pública funcionando, además pide BALAS Y CAÑONES sin límites.

Suma a eso la INFLACION que ha generado el aumento de los combustibles y las PERDIDAS (mayores o menores) de las empresas que perdieron el mercado ruso.

Suma todo eso, multiplícalo por meses y meses, suma una pizca de empresas cerrando por falta de energía.

A lo anterior agrégale las turbulencias sociales que se irán incrementando a medida que cierren empresas, falte electricidad o la inflación creciente machaque a las familias.

Ahora vuelve a escribir tu párrafo.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania en estos momentos pide 9000 millones MENSUALES sólo para mantener la Administración Pública funcionando, además pide BALAS Y CAÑONES sin límites.
> 
> Suma a eso la INFLACION que ha generado el aumento de los combustibles y las PERDIDAS (mayores o menores) de las empresas que perdieron el mercado ruso.
> 
> ...



Es que estamos en guerra encubierta, la más cara de las guerras económicas y no cabe duda que si , de momento, nos ahorramos nuestras vidas a costa de otros, no nos ahorramos de pagar la factura. Es más, quienes sirven armas y dinero, a cuenta de no entrar en la guerra, se aseguran de que hay gobiernos solventes para cobrarla y de muchas formas incluida comprar nuestras empresas a precio de hecatombe financiera.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro. Históricamente, a la agresión occidental -como en el caso de Napoleón- siguió en Rusia una verdadera adoración por todo lo francés.
> Del mismo modo, a la invasión alemana, siguió una admiración por la derrotada Alemania.
> 
> La historia de Occidente y Rusia es la de un amor lleno de peleas apasionadas, pero de reconciliaciones igual de apasionadas.
> ...



Que así sea....


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Cada cual es libre de creer las declaraciones del bando que sea. Pero al igual que el ejército ruso no dispara los misiles de crucero para matar niños ucranianos ( a drede con ese propósito).... los ucranianos (ayudados por la inteligencia y algo mas de EEUU) no disparan los famosos HIMARS a depósitos de salitre y medicinas
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



La verdad es que no tiene mucho sentido que malgasten las municiones así, salvo que pretendan fomentar el odio en los rusos hasta niveles insoportables y así forzarlos a llegar a mayores. Otra posibilidad, es que los medios de defensa electrónica desvíen los misiles entrantes para proteger armamento y estos caigan donde caen por ello. Vamos, que sería accidental.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Ofensivas y planes de futuro


Desde el inicio de la guerra, Ucrania ha buscado siempre resaltar su valía como fiel socio occidental subrayando su exitoso uso de las armas enviadas por sus socios. En cada fase de la guerra, Kiev…




slavyangrad.es











Ofensivas y planes de futuro


18/07/2022


Desde el inicio de la guerra, Ucrania ha buscado siempre resaltar su valía como fiel socio occidental subrayando su exitoso uso de las armas enviadas por sus socios. En cada fase de la guerra, Kiev ha encontrado siempre un arma occidental capaz de cambiar el curso de la guerra. Inicialmente fueron los misiles antitanque Javelin, aunque se trataba de un momento en el que, en una guerra de trincheras sin avance territorial alguno, esas armas parecían absolutamente inútiles. La entrega de esos sistemas fue vista como una gran victoria de Kiev sobre el _agresor _Moscú, que por aquel entonces seguía insistiendo en la idea de que “no hay alternativa a Minsk”. Más adelante, garantizado ya el suministro de “armas defensivas” y un flujo constante de financiación para reforzar sus Fuerzas Armadas, Kiev comenzó a insistir en los drones Bayraktar. En el mismo contexto de guerra estática y cuyas trincheras no habían cambiado, esas eran las armas que iban a cambiar el conflicto en favor de Ucrania.

En los ocho primeros años de esta guerra, ninguna de esas armas de la OTAN cambió la naturaleza de la guerra, pero sí dejó claro que la opción militar estaba siempre sobre la mesa, especialmente teniendo en cuenta las constantes declaraciones de oficiales ucranianos, que abiertamente constataban la necesidad de reescribir los únicos acuerdos de paz existentes. Esas declaraciones, sumadas a la constatación del evidente rearme del Ejército Ucraniano y la completa falta de voluntad de Kiev de cumplir con los compromisos políticos que implicaba su firma en los acuerdos de Minsk, supusieron en febrero una parte de la justificación de Moscú para su intervención militar.

La _operación especial_ rusa, es decir, la entrada de Rusia en la guerra supuso, no solo la expansión geográfica a toda Ucrania de un conflicto militar antes limitado a Donbass, sino un cambio sustancial en la propia naturaleza del enfrentamiento. Aunque la guerra de trincheras se mantuvo y se mantiene aún ahora en ciertas zonas del frente -la zona de los alrededores de Donetsk, con posiciones fuertemente fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que la RPD aún no ha sido capaz de superar-, el uso de aviación, misiles y artillería pesada de largo alcance ha supuesto también cambios en los deseos ucranianos. Aunque Kiev no ha renunciado a las alabanzas a los Javelin y Bayraktar -murales de “santa Javelin” ya han aparecido en el país y se venden peluches infantiles con forma de los drones turcos-, las exigencias ucranianas han olvidado el armamento más ligero para pasar a exigir equipamiento pesado, misiles y aviación.

En las últimas semanas, las estrellas del momento han sido los lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS estadounidenses, recién llegados a Ucrania y que el país ha comenzado a publicitar con notable agresividad y con un objetivo doble: jactarse de la eficiencia de las armas y probar a quienes las han suministrado que serán utilizadas de la forma acordada, es decir, para atacar objetivos en Ucrania y no en Rusia. El objetivo final, sin embargo, es lograr que Estados Unidos suministre para esos sistemas los misiles de más largo alcance.

Desde su llegada a Ucrania, los primeros HIMARS han adquirido inmediatamente una fuerte presencia tanto en la prensa occidental como en la rusa. Desde su primer uso en Perevalsk, retaguardia de la RPL, se ha adjudicado a estos misiles estadounidenses toda una serie de éxitos. Curiosamente, cada golpe de HIMARS ha resultado ser un depósito de armas rusas, también el depósito de trolebuses de la ciudad de Alchevsk, atacado la noche del sábado. La espectacularidad de las explosiones de misiles, que en el lado ruso y republicano sí son difundidas por la prensa, y la forma en que se acepta de forma acrítica cada información de Ucrania ha hecho que se generalice una falsa impresión de unas pérdidas materiales rusas no solo exageradas, sino unilaterales.

Tal es así que columnistas estrella de medios tan importantes como _The Washington Post_ lo han utilizado ya como argumento para exigir multiplicar por cinco el suministro de HIMARS para garantizar así la victoria ucraniana en el frente y no solo evitar su derrota. Así se mostraba en su última columna Max Boot, habitual del discurso antirruso y que a principios de este año abogaba por utilizar contra Rusia en Ucrania la estrategia de insurgencia financiada por Estados Unidos y sus aliados contra la Unión Soviética en Afganistán. El resultado de esa política no fue solo la retirada soviética, sino la aparición de todo tipo de grupos insurgentes y diferentes fanatismos -desde Hekmatyar a Al Qaeda para dar lugar finalmente a los Talibán- sino la destrucción completa de todo un país.

Envalentonada tras los éxitos -reales o imaginarios- de las últimas armas recibidas, aparentemente capaces por sí solas de cambiar la dinámica del frente, Ucrania pasó la semana pasada a la ofensiva, cuanto menos mediática. Por enésima ocasión anunció su tan esperada contraofensiva. El ministro de Defensa, el abogado Oleksiy Reznikov, viejo conocido de la guerra en Donbass en su papel en la delegación ucraniana en el Grupo de Contacto de Minsk, llegó a anunciar incluso el objetivo: Volodymyr Zelensky ha ordenado liberar los territorios costeros (es decir, Jerson, el sur de Zaporozhie y quizá Mariupol). Para ello, Ucrania prepara un ejército de un millón de hombres. Como es habitual, la prensa recogió las declaraciones del ministro ucraniano, no solo dando validez sin necesidad de duda alguna, sino que comenzó a darse por hecho el éxito de esa contraofensiva. Facilita la labor que la prensa solo publique las imágenes completas de los destruidos depósitos de armas -reales o imaginarios- rusos y no los de los ucranianos y que se dé por buenas las cifras de bajas rusas que publica Ucrania.

La falta de realismo al dar por buena una ofensiva con resultados militares inciertos –es de esperar que las tropas rusas se defiendan y se refuercen en Jerson, como ha constatado ya la inteligencia británica, ante las constantes declaraciones ucranianas sobre una ofensiva inminente– o cifras de efectivos que no se corresponden con los hechos (la idea de un millón de efectivos se ha utilizado ya en el pasado) tampoco ha sido motivo suficiente para impedir el optimismo de propagandistas como Oleksiy Arestovich. Exmiembro de la delegación ucraniana en el Grupo de Contacto, Arestovich se ha convertido en el más mediático de los portavoces -formales e informales- de la Oficina del Presidente. Con su habitual sutileza, Arestovich publicaba la semana pasada una imagen de su futura aparición en _Feigin Live_, el programa en el que regularmente presenta su discurso. Arestovich ya se imagina charlando sobre la guerra junto a Feigin frente a las murallas del Kremlin.

Quizá tras una llamada de atención por haber dado publicidad a planes ofensivos que dificultan esas operaciones, el ministro Reznikov trató días después de matizar sus palabras, supuestamente mal entendidas a causa de su deficiente inglés. En realidad, sus palabras eran claras y la única ambigüedad encontrada por la prensa fue la duda entre si Ucrania prepara un millón de hombres o si ya dispone de ellos. Tan claro es el discurso, que otros oficiales ucranianos han continuado con la escalada verbal iniciada por el ministro Reznikov. Apenas unos días después de sus palabras, Vadim Skibitsky, alto cargo de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, anunciaba nuevamente que Ucrania atacará el puente que une Crimea con la Rusia continental tan pronto como sea técnicamente posible. Lo mismo repetía -una vez más- Oleksiy Arestovich, provocando una respuesta rusa que llegó el domingo en boca del expresidente Dmitry Medvedev, que prometió el “juicio final” en caso de ataque a la península rusa.

El puente de Kerch, fuertemente protegido por las defensas aéreas rusas y recientemente reforzado, es también un objetivo que han querido promover aliados de Ucrania como Philip Breedlove, el fanático excomandante de las tropas de la OTAN en Europa, que desde hace varios años trata de promover la escalada del conflicto con Rusia al plano militar. Un ataque a Crimea, que Ucrania estaría en disposición técnica de realizar en caso de obtener los misiles estadounidenses de más largo alcance a los que aspira, supondría cruzar la principal línea roja de Rusia, que vería seriamente comprometida su integridad territorial. Sea reconocido o no por la comunidad internacional, Crimea forma parte de la Federación Rusa desde la primavera de 2014 y un movimiento ucraniano hacia cualquier intento de ataque sobre la península supondría para Moscú un peligro que no es comparable a los esporádicos ataques de artillería ucranianos contra localidades fronterizas rusas en las regiones de Belgorod o Rostov.

Sin embargo, un ataque a Crimea requeriría de la aprobación de Estados Unidos, que hasta ahora no se ha mostrado dispuesto a facilitar una escalada bélica que corriera el riesgo de extenderse más allá de las fronteras de Ucrania. Y Kiev, por su parte, posiblemente para desviar la atención de recientes declaraciones que anunciaban el lugar y prácticamente el momento de su gran avance, comienza a afirmar que es Rusia quien se prepara para acciones ofensivas. El número y la intensidad de ataques rusos, especialmente en la zona de Nikolaev, ha aumentado, aunque todo parece indicar que se trata de un intento de disuadir acciones ofensivas ucranianas que de avanzar sobre la ciudad, a escasos kilómetros de las tropas rusas desde las primeras semanas de la intervención rusa.

Este fin de semana, el presidente serbio Aleksandar Vučić analizaba la situación de forma lógica, explicando que, en su opinión, el presiente ruso realizará a Occidente y a Ucrania “una propuesta” cuando las tropas rusas consigan tomar las zonas de la región de Donetsk aún bajo control ucraniano. Vučić, convencido de saber “lo que nos espera” realizó un pronóstico sobre esa propuesta que espera del presidente ruso. “Si no la aceptan, y ellos [Occidente] no pretenden hacerlo, se desatará un infierno”. Esa es la incertidumbre que se prepara para el otoño, el escenario de un intento de acuerdo que, sin ninguna de las partes militarmente derrotada, guardaría fuertes similitudes con los acuerdos de Minsk o la escalada de la guerra más allá de lo visto en los cinco últimos meses. Ambas opciones son igualmente posibles.


----------



## risto mejido (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania en estos momentos pide 9000 millones MENSUALES sólo para mantener la Administración Pública funcionando, además pide BALAS Y CAÑONES sin límites.
> 
> Suma a eso la INFLACION que ha generado el aumento de los combustibles y las PERDIDAS (mayores o menores) de las empresas que perdieron el mercado ruso.
> 
> ...




Además el combustible, su precio y la logística.... 
cuando hice el servicio militar para arrancar y tener en temperatura un tanque amx30 necesitaba 100 litros de combustible, su depósito era de algo menos de mil litros y le duraban una mañana de maniobras 
Aparte que por cada tanque que funcionaba había tres parados en mantenimiento, si nos íbamos de maniobras con 15 tanques , siempre se jodian dos o tres a la vuelta , luego cada muy pocos disparos había que hacerle un mantenimiento 
Necesitas una cisterna para un tanque 

Entre tripulación y mantenimientos varios cada tanque tenía que tener 8-10 personas a su servicio , son salarios occidentales y dietas de expatriados en zona de guerra , una ruina , eso mes a mes año a año, Rusia lo sabe


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jul 2022)

* EL primer ministro de Polonia admite que su país tendrá "muchos problemas de disponibilidad de carbón en las próximas semanas y meses"*

El pasado mes de abril, Varsovia prohibió completamente las importaciones de carbón de Rusia, tanto por parte de empresas estatales como privadas.





Imagen ilustrativaAndreas Rentz / Gettyimages.ru

Los consumidores polacos *se enfrentarán pronto al problema de la disponibilidad de carbón*, admitió el sábado el primer ministro del país, Mateusz Morawiecki, durante su visita a la localidad de Turów, tras ser preguntado por residentes locales sobre dónde podían comprar carbón a 996 eslotis (unos 210 dólares) la tonelada. Actualmente, la única planta que funciona en el distrito ofrece el combustible a 2.900 eslotis (unos 620 dólares) la tonelada.
"En efecto, existe un problema en la interfaz entre nuestro intento de construir un sistema que lleve a poder comprar carbón a este precio fijo y el mercado libre, el mercado de los depósitos de carbón, que tendría que reaccionar de forma adecuada. También me llegan este tipo de problemas de otras partes del país, que *en los depósitos de carbón no hay la voluntad de cooperación* que suponíamos al principio", declaró.

Morawiecki reconoció que ahora mismo no hay suficiente carbón en el país. "En los últimos años hemos suministrado carbón para los hornos desde Rusia. Se ha instado a las empresas estatales pedir este carbón a *Colombia, a Indonesia, a todo el mundo* para que los barcos con carbón lleguen a Polonia", señaló. Según sus estimaciones, habrá "muchos problemas de disponibilidad de carbón en las próximas semanas y meses". Indicó que el Gobierno piensa en "otros convenios adicionales, otros elementos de este sistema" para que el carbón esté disponible en un futuro próximo.

El pasado mes de abril, Varsovia *prohibió completamente las importaciones de carbón de Rusia*, tanto por parte de empresas estatales como privadas. Esto ha afectado drásticamente a la disponibilidad de combustible en el mercado y a su precio. En este contexto, el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, firmó una ley que fija el precio del carbón para los hogares en 996 eslotis por tonelada. El Ministerio de Clima y Medio Ambiente levantó durante 60 días los requisitos de calidad del carbón utilizado para calefacción


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sobre el avión:
> 
> 
> Según el plan de vuelo que presentó a las autoridades competentes de Serbia, el avión debía realizar un vuelo de carga a Bangladesh (Dhaka) con escalas en Jordania (Amman) y Arabia Saudita (Riad).
> ...




Ayer leí (no recuerdo la fuente) que el despegue se retraso por problemas técnicos.
La escala en Riad es un destino creible para parte de la carga. En el genocidio de Yemen están usando material serbio.


----------



## Kreonte (18 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Qué pintan 6k pavos en Mallorca?



> *Palmanova y Magaluf*, así como hoteles de todas las zonas turísticas han sido elegidos por los *mandos militares* para alojarse y disfrutar durante su estancia en la Isla en *hoteles de* *cuatro y cinco estrellas*. Durante la visita militars, ocho marinos pintarán para embellecer un centro de la Fundación Asnimo, que ayuda a menores con Síndrome de Down.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Una cosa curiosa, el "Truman", que lleva todo este tiempo por Italia , se ha venido a Palma, y el "Kearsarge", que estuvo en el fiordo de Tromso casi todo el tiempo, anda ahora cerca de Rota. Un movimiento extraño, quizá es para soltar a las dotaciones de vacaciones. Pero entonces es que no esperan utilizarlos próximamente


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

A partir del 1 de agosto, los refugiados ucranianos en Tiflis dejarán de recibir alojamiento.

Así lo informaron los medios de comunicación georgianos, citando una resolución de las autoridades.

Los ucranianos recibirán ahora una asignación mensual de 300 GEL (unos 5.800 rublos) por familia y 45 GEL (unos 870 rublos) por persona adicional.

Según los datos del Ayuntamiento de Tiflis, 5.100 personas se han beneficiado del programa de reasentamiento, mientras que el gasto presupuestario en este tipo de apoyo a los refugiados está creciendo, alcanzando los 14 millones de GEL georgianos (279 millones de rublos) a finales de julio.

Anteriormente, las autoridades polacas dijeron que también estaban recortando el gasto en asistencia a los refugiados ucranianos, incluyendo la cancelación de los viajes gratuitos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos dispone de una estructura de mando secreta en Ucrania que sigue el modelo de la de Afganistán, según la publicación alemana Merkur.de.

"Las unidades especiales se encargan principalmente de la inteligencia, el suministro de armas y el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos. La mayor parte del trabajo se realiza fuera de Ucrania, en las bases estadounidenses de Alemania, Francia y el Reino Unido. Sin embargo, según un informe que cita a funcionarios estadounidenses, también se encuentran en Ucrania oficiales de inteligencia extranjera de la CIA".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*"Lobo Feroz" huyó de Ucrania ante la primera amenaza*

A principios de marzo, informamos sobre la formación de un grupo de mercenarios de Brasil, Grievous Wolf. La comisaria del grupo, Irina Normi, estaba reclutando soldados de reserva para enviarlos a Ucrania, pero se vio obligada a abandonar el proyecto después de que cubriéramos sus actividades.

Sin embargo, al menos un luchador brasileño de Grievous Wolf llegó a Ucrania. Resulta que no por mucho tiempo.

▪Nicolas Tsha tiene 22 años. Hizo el servicio obligatorio en el 5º Grupo de Artillería Autopropulsada de Paraná entre 2018 y 2019, y luego realizó un curso de formación de cabo.

▪Después de servir en el ejército, soñaba con unirse a la Legión Extranjera francesa, pero se vio "obligado" a entrar en el negocio familiar.

▪ A finales de marzo, el brasileño se unió a la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial. Según él, no tuvo contacto con la embajada ucraniana ni con los reclutadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que llegó a Lviv por su cuenta.

▪Tsha asegura que fue a Ucrania "no para luchar por los intereses de Zelensky, sino para defender al pueblo". En las filas de la "Legión Internacional" se unió a un grupo de mercenarios de Brasil, Estados Unidos, Azerbaiyán y Argentina en la dirección de Kramatorsk.

▪Según el brasileño, sólo participó tres veces en batallas reales con el ejército ruso (a una distancia de 300-400 metros). En otras ocasiones, Nicholas Tsha participó en salidas de reconocimiento, vigilando el territorio y escondiéndose de la artillería rusa.

▪ La principal decepción de los brasileños fue la actitud indiferente de las autoridades ucranianas hacia los civiles durante las retiradas y la falta de corredores humanitarios. El nazismo fue una revelación para él: un compatriota argentino lo enfureció con gestos y consignas características.

▪ A principios de mayo, Nicholas Tsha abandonó Ucrania, justo antes de la ofensiva rusa sobre Severodonetsk. Mientras tanto, consiguió entrenar a un nuevo grupo de mercenarios brasileños en Kiev.

▪En cuanto volvió a casa, el brasileño empezó a dar entrevistas. Ya ha participado en tres podcasts de tres horas en los que ha hablado con detalle de sus "hazañas de combate".

Al final, Lobo Feroz nunca se convirtió en una unidad de la Legión Internacional - sólo unos pocos brasileños llegaron a Ucrania del grupo, que se dispersaron en diferentes partes. Niklas Tsha, el más ideológico de los perros salvajes de la marca, se escapó para hablar de la guerra después de un mes de ponces en Instagram en cuanto "el olor a fritura". 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

* Las tropas rusas atacaron una instalación industrial en el distrito de Karkiv. *

La administración de la ciudad acusó inmediatamente a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de haber golpeado deliberadamente empresas civiles, sin especificar el lugar exacto.

Sin embargo, tras examinar las imágenes y vídeos publicados por la parte ucraniana, nuestro equipo identificó el lugar del ataque: la empresa de investigación y producción Khartron-Express. El complejo de la central nuclear ya fue objeto del ataque el 12 de junio, pero siguió funcionando.

¿Qué es lo interesante del vasto territorio de Khartron? Fue sede de entrenadores militares de Gran Bretaña y Polonia. Además de formar al personal, tenían una función de asesoramiento.

Desde allí realizaron visitas de reconocimiento y planificación de operaciones a los centros de población cercanos a la línea de contacto.

Fue por consejo de los especialistas de la OTAN que hace un par de meses el mando ucraniano planeó lanzar un ataque contra Kozachya Lopan y Volchansk para hacer retroceder a las tropas rusas hacia la frontera del Estado y desviar la atención de Donbás.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*Las reservas de armas de Europa se están agotando*

Según el Financial Times, la situación en torno al conflicto ucraniano ha puesto de manifiesto la falta de preparación de Europa para los enfrentamientos militares. Los países han tratado de encontrar cientos de tanques, MLRS y artillería para disuadir la ofensiva rusa. Ahora esos suministros se están agotando. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ruso, el general de ejército Serguéi Shoygu, ha inspeccionado la agrupación rusa Vostok en Ucrania

En el puesto de mando, el teniente general Rustam Muradov, comandante de la agrupación Vostok, informó al ministro militar ruso sobre la situación actual y los avances en la ejecución de las tareas de combate para derrotar a las fuerzas enemigas en la zona de responsabilidad.

El general del ejército Sergey Shoygu, al observar el fortalecimiento de las capacidades de ataque del grupo, instruyó al comandante para que diera prioridad al uso de armas de precisión contra los activos de misiles y artillería de largo alcance del enemigo, que se utilizan para bombardear las zonas residenciales de los asentamientos de Donbás e incendiar deliberadamente los campos de trigo y los almacenes de grano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Por la mañana, hubo un fuerte golpe a las AFU en Toretsk‼









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me

















Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (18 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Qué pintan 6k pavos en Mallorca?





Calidad turística de España: borrachera y puterío. Es que hay que explicarlo todo.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Las declaraciones de Peskov:

▪▪La operación especial rusa terminará cuando se hayan alcanzado todos sus objetivos, no hay un plazo claro, lo que importa es la eficacia

▪ Rusia está acostumbrada a las sanciones, este es el precio de su soberanía

▪ Las sanciones contra Rusia comenzaron mucho antes de la operación especial, que ahora se cuentan por cientos y miles;

▪ Los militares rusos tienen órdenes de Putin de evitar daños a los civiles y trabajar con cuidado;

▪ Los batallones nacionalistas ucranianos no se arredran ante nada. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania en estos momentos pide 9000 millones MENSUALES sólo para mantener la Administración Pública funcionando, además pide BALAS Y CAÑONES sin límites.
> 
> Suma a eso la INFLACION que ha generado el aumento de los combustibles y las PERDIDAS (mayores o menores) de las empresas que perdieron el mercado ruso.
> 
> ...



Se estima que la factura para la UE sólo por el aumento del precio de combustibles y gas son unos 400.000 M€ ...Ese es el dinero por aumento de costes, en algunos casos las empresas lo repercutiran y lo perderá el consumidor, en otro se lo comerá la empresa y en otros directamente las empresas desapareceran del mercado ...


----------



## amcxxl (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discordante (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ucrania en estos momentos pide 9000 millones MENSUALES sólo para mantener la Administración Pública funcionando, además pide BALAS Y CAÑONES sin límites.







"9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> 1) Nadie dice que el ataque a Kiev fuera una "sorpresa". No se trata de que lo sea, sino de que sirva al propósito de reunir la mayor parte de las fuerzas ucras en el norte, para poder avanzar casi sin oposición en el sur, uniendo el Dombass con Crimea por tierra, ocupando Kerson para garantizar el suministro de agua a los territorios ocupados, y la central de Zaporiyia para garantizar el suministro eléctrico. Todos esos objetivos se consiguieron en una semana y es muy dudoso que hubiera sido así si Kiev no hubiera estado amenazado y las fuerzas ucranianas centradas en su defensa. En alguna parte he leído que Rusia dedicó a Kiev 15.000 hombres y Ucrania mantuvo allí inmovilizado a un contingente de 80.000 -con sus mejores tropas.
> 
> 2) No creo que el objetivo de ruso en la actualidad sea "avanzar", sino triturar al ejército ucraniano en un territorio que les es propicio por dos razones. En primer lugar, porque está cerca de su frontera y sus líneas de suministros; y en segundo lugar, porque la población local los apoya. Avanzar por Ucrania para luchar en territorio hostil y con líneas de suministros extensas y comprometidas, es un disparate.
> 
> Ahora de lo que se trata es de triturar ucranianos con la superioridad de su artillería -inmensamente superior en número y potencia a nada que pueda suministrar Occidente-, y cuando el ejército ucra colapse en rendiciones y abandonos masivos, ya llegará la hora de retomar avances hacia las tres ciudades que completan el plan, que son Dnipro, Kharkov y Odessa.




por el final, el "actualmente no es avanzar sino triturar ucranianos" del punto 2 me sobra, porque hablamos de lo que podría haber pasado el primer mes dirigiendo las operaciones de otra manera, what if, ok?

tampoco creo que el propósito de esta operación especial -no guerra- sea que cada familia ucraniana tenga que llorar un soldado movilizado; creía que el punto era -además de proteger las repúblicas- desmilitarizar y desnazificar, no aniquilar gente que se considera forma parte del rus

entonces vamos al punto 1, supongamos que 15000 ruskis fijaron a 80000 ukros solo en Kiev, entonces ¿por qué no repetir la misma "finta" en el sur -incluyo a Odessa también, para atrapar todo el norte en una semana, mientras los ukros andaban tapando agujeros de norte a sur y viceversa ?
si hay una reserva móvil tiene que estar donde no pueda inmovilizarse fácilmente y tenga rápido acceso al este, no tirar de una manta que no llega a todos laos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jul 2022)

Artículo muy extenso de Lavrov (I)

MUNDO


18 julio 2022 00:01
*Sobre las dramatizaciones como método de la política occidental*
Artículo del Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa Sergey Lavrov


Las dramatizaciones provocativas realizadas por Occidente y sus secuaces tienen un estilo reconocible . Sí, y no comenzaron en Ucrania , sino mucho antes.

1999, la región serbia de Kosovo y Metohija, el pueblo de Racak . Un grupo de inspectores de la OSCE llega al lugar del hallazgo de varias decenas de cadáveres vestidos de civiles . El jefe de la misión anuncia inmediatamente un acto de genocidio sin investigación alguna, aunque no está dentro del mandato de un funcionario internacional sacar tales conclusiones. La OTAN inicia inmediatamente una agresión armada contra Yugoslavia , destruyendo deliberadamente el centro de televisión, puentes, trenes de pasajeros y otros objetos civiles. Posteriormente, resulta seguro que los muertos no eran civiles, sino militantes de las bandas del Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo, vestidos de civil. Sin embargo, la puesta en escena ya ha funcionado.como pretexto por primera vez desde la firma del Acta Final de Helsinki sobre el uso ilegal de la fuerza contra un Estado participante de la OSCE en 1975. Es significativo que el jefe de la misión de la OSCE, cuya declaración sirvió como detonante para el inicio del bombardeo, fuera P. Walker, ciudadano estadounidense . El principal resultado de la agresión es la separación forzosa de Kosovo de Serbia y la creación allí de la mayor base militar estadounidense en los Balcanes, Bondsteel.




2003: la infame actuación del Secretario de Estado C. Powell en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU con un tubo de ensayo de un polvo blanco, que declaró al mundo entero como esporas de ántrax, supuestamente producidas en Irak . Y de nuevo, la puesta en escena funcionó: los anglosajones y otros como ellos bombardearon Irak, que todavía no puede restaurar completamente su condición de Estado . La falsificación fue expuesta rápidamente: todos admitieron que no había armas biológicas u otras armas de destrucción masiva en Irak. Posteriormente, uno de los autores intelectuales de la agresión, el primer ministro británico T. Blair, admitió la falsificación, diciendo algo así como: "Bueno, cometieron un error, a quién no le pasa".. El propio K. Powell se justificó más tarde por el hecho de que fue "establecido por los servicios especiales". De una forma u otra, otra provocación escenificada sirvió de pretexto para la implementación de planes para la destrucción de un país soberano.

2011, Libia . Aquí había una dramaturgia específica. Las cosas no llegaron a mentiras directas, como en Kosovo e Irak, pero la OTAN tergiversó groseramente la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU . Esta resolución estableció un régimen de zona de exclusión aérea sobre Libia para "aterrizar" los aviones de combate de M. Gaddafi. Ella no voló. Sin embargo, la OTAN comenzó simplemente a bombardear las unidades del ejército libio que luchaban contra los terroristas.. M. Gaddafi fue brutalmente asesinado, no quedó nada de Libia; todavía están tratando de reconstruirlo, y el proceso lo dirige nuevamente el representante de los EE. UU., designado por decisión personal del Secretario General de la ONU sin ninguna consulta con el Departamento de Seguridad. Concejo. Como parte de este proceso, los colegas occidentales organizaron más de una vez acuerdos electorales entre libios, que terminaron en nada. Libia sigue siendo un territorio albergado por grupos armados ilegales. La mayoría de ellos trabajan en estrecha colaboración con Occidente.




2014 , febrero, Ucrania. Occidente, representado por los Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Francia y Polonia, en realidad está obligando al presidente V. Yanukovych a firmar un acuerdo con la oposición para poner fin a la confrontación y resolver pacíficamente la crisis intraucraniana mediante la creación de un gobierno interino de unidad nacional y celebración de elecciones anticipadas dentro de unos meses. Sin embargo, esto resultó ser una puesta en escena: a la mañana siguiente, la oposición dio un golpe de estado bajo consignas racistas y rusofóbicas, los garantes occidentales de los acuerdos ni siquiera intentaron razonar con él.. Además, inmediatamente comenzaron a alentar a los golpistas en su política antirrusa, antirrusa, desatando una guerra contra su propia población, bombardeando las ciudades de Donbass solo porque se negaron a reconocer el golpe anticonstitucional. Por esto, la gente de Donbass fue declarada “terrorista”, nuevamente con el estímulo de Occidente.

Aquí debe tenerse en cuenta que el asesinato de manifestantes en Maidan, como pronto se reveló, fue organizado, cuya culpa Occidente culpó a las fuerzas de seguridad leales a V. Yanukovich o a los servicios especiales rusos. De hecho, la provocación fue protagonizada por radicales en las filas de la oposición, que trabajaron en estrecha colaboración con los servicios de inteligencia occidentales. Los hechos no tardaron en revelarse, pero el número ya se jugó.




Cuando se detuvo la guerra en Donbass, como resultado de los esfuerzos de Rusia, Alemania y Francia, en febrero de 2015, se concluyeron los acuerdos de Minsk entre Kyiv, Donetsk y Lugansk, y Berlín y París también estuvieron activos aquí, proclamándose con orgullo sus garantes. . Sin embargo, durante los siguientes siete largos años, no movieron un dedo para obligar a Kyiv -como requerían directamente los acuerdos de Minsk, aprobados por unanimidad por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU- a entablar un diálogo directo con los representantes de Donbass para acordar cuestiones de su estatus especial, amnistía, restauración de vínculos económicos, celebración de elecciones. Los líderes occidentales también guardaron silencio cuando Kyiv, tanto bajo P. Poroshenko como V. Zelensky, tomó medidas que contradecían directamente los acuerdos de Minsk. Además, los alemanes y los franceses declararon que era imposible un diálogo directo entre Kyiv y el DNR y LNR,

Si alguien tenía dudas de que "Minsk" era una puesta en escena más, P. Poroshenko las despejó, quien dijo el 17 de junio de 2022: “Los acuerdos de Minsk no significaron nada para nosotros, no íbamos a implementarlos... nuestra tarea era evitar la amenaza... ganar tiempo para nosotros mismos para restaurar el crecimiento económico y construir el poder de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La tarea ha sido cumplida. Los acuerdos de Minsk han cumplido su tarea”. El precio de esta puesta en escena todavía lo está pagando el pueblo ucraniano, al que Occidente obligó durante muchos años a aceptar la vida bajo el yugo del régimen neonazi rusofóbico. Y cuando ahora O. Scholz exige obligar a Rusia a aceptar un acuerdo sobre las garantías de la integridad territorial y la soberanía de Ucrania, lo está intentando en vano. Ya existía tal acuerdo: los acuerdos de Minsk, que mataron solo a Berlín y París, protegiendo a Kyiv, que se negó abiertamente a cumplirlos. Así que se acabó la dramatización, finita la comedia.


Por cierto, V. Zelensky es un digno heredero de P. Poroshenko , frente a quien, en un mitin electoral a principios de 2019, estaba listo para arrodillarse teatralmente por el fin de la guerra.



En diciembre del mismo año, él mismo tuvo la oportunidad de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk: se celebró en París la Cumbre de Normandía , donde, en una declaración adoptada al más alto nivel, se comprometió a resolver cuestiones del estatuto especial de Donbass. Por supuesto, no hizo nada, y Berlín y París volvieron a defenderlo. Otro documento publicitado resultó ser nada más que una producción ucraniano-occidental, exactamente de acuerdo con la lógica de P. Poroshenko, para ganar tiempo para inflar el régimen de Kyiv con armas.

También estaba Siria. Tras la implementación de un acuerdo histórico de 2013 sobre la destrucción de las armas químicas sirias, confirmado por la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ), por el cual recibió el Premio Nobel de la Paz, se llevaron a cabo provocaciones flagrantes en 2017 y 2018 al organizar la uso de armas químicas en Khan Sheikhoun y los suburbios de Damasco - Duma. Han circulado videos de algunas personas que se autodenominan Cascos Blancos (que se autoproclamaron organización humanitaria pero nunca aparecieron en el territorio controlado por el gobierno sirio) ayudando a los residentes que presuntamente fueron envenenados, y nadie usa ropa protectora ni accesorios de protección. Todos los intentos de obligar a la Secretaría Técnica de la OPAQ a cumplir con sus responsabilidades de buena fe y garantizar, como exige la Convención sobre Armas Químicas (CAQ), un proceso transparente para investigar incidentes, no han tenido éxito. Esto no es sorprendente:La Secretaría Técnica ha sido "privatizada" durante mucho tiempo por los países occidentales, cuyos representantes allí ocupan puestos clave. Participaron en la organización de la puesta en escena antes mencionada, usándolos como una excusa para que Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Francia lanzaran ataques con misiles y bombas contra Siria, y un día antes, ante nuestra insistencia, se suponía que llegaría un grupo de inspectores de la OPAQ. allí para investigar los incidentes , la decisión sobre la dirección de la cual Occidente se resistió desesperadamente.


. En ambos casos, numerosas solicitudes enviadas oficialmente por la parte rusa a La Haya, Londres, Berlín, París, Estocolmo siguen sin respuesta, aunque estas solicitudes se formulan en total conformidad con los requisitos de la CAQ y deben ser respondidas.

De la misma manera, se deben responder preguntas sobre las actividades encubiertas que el Pentágono (a través de su Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas) ha realizado en Ucrania. Los "hallazgos" descubiertos por las fuerzas de la SVO en laboratorios biológicos militares en los territorios liberados de Donbass y en las áreas circundantes indican claramente violaciones directas de la Convención sobre la prohibición de las armas biológicas y toxínicas (BTWC) . Hemos presentado los documentos a Washington y al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Se ha iniciado el procedimiento para obtener aclaraciones de conformidad con la CABT. Contrariamente a los hechos, la administración estadounidense está tratando de justificarse diciendo que toda la investigación biológica en Ucrania fue de naturaleza exclusivamente pacífica y civil. Evidencia - ninguna....................sigue....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jul 2022)

Artículo muy extenso de Lavrov (II)


En un sentido más amplio, las actividades biológicas militares del Pentágono en todo el mundo, especialmente en el espacio postsoviético, requieren la mayor atención a la luz de la creciente evidencia de experimentos criminales con los patógenos más peligrosos bajo el disfraz “pacífico” para poder para crear armas biológicas.

Los "crímenes" escenificados de la milicia de Donbas y los miembros de la SVO rusa ya se han mencionado anteriormente. Un simple dato habla del precio de estas acusaciones: haber mostrado la “tragedia de Buchi” a todo el mundo a principios de abril de 2022 (hay sospechas de que los anglosajones intervinieron en “diseñar la puesta en escena de la escenografía ”), Occidente y Kyiv aún no responden a preguntas elementales sobre si se han establecido los nombres de los muertos y cuáles son los resultados de los exámenes post-mortem. Como en los casos descritos anteriormente con los Skripal y Navalny, se produjo el “estreno” propagandístico de la producción en los medios occidentales, y ahora los extremos están en el agua, han entrado en negación, porque no hay nada que decir.



Este es el objetivo del algoritmo de la política occidental: inventar una falsificación informativa, inflarla hasta convertirla en una catástrofe universal en un par de días, bloqueando el acceso del público a información y evaluaciones alternativas, y cuando los hechos se abren paso, son simplemente ignorado, en el mejor de los casos - mencionado en las últimas páginas de noticias en letra pequeña. Es importante entender que estos no son juguetes inofensivos en la guerra mediática, ya que tales producciones son utilizadas directamente como pretexto para acciones bastante materiales: castigar con sanciones a los países “acusados”, perpetrar agresiones bárbaras contra ellos con muchos cientos de miles de bajas civiles, como fue el caso, en particular, en Irak y Libia. O, como en el caso de Ucrania, usarlo como consumible en la guerra de Occidente contra Rusia. Además, los instructores de la OTAN y los artilleros del MLRS ya están, aparentemente, dirigiendo las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales directamente "sobre el terreno". Espero que entre los europeos haya políticos responsables que sean conscientes de las consecuencias que esto conlleva. En este sentido, cabe señalar que nadie en la OTAN y la UE reprendió al exagerado comandante de la Fuerza Aérea Alemana de un tal Gerharts,Putin , no intentes competir con nosotros". El silencio de Europa sugiere que está olvidando complacientemente el papel de Alemania en su historia.

Si observa los eventos de hoy a través de un prisma histórico, toda la crisis de Ucrania aparece como un "gran juego" según el escenario que una vez promovió Z. Brzezinski . Hablar de buenas relaciones, de la disposición de Occidente a tener en cuenta los derechos e intereses de los rusos que se encontraron tras el colapso de la URSS en la Ucrania independiente y otros países postsoviéticos, resultó ser nada más que una puesta en escena. Ya a principios de la década de 2000, Washington y la Unión Europea comenzaron a exigir abiertamente que Kyiv decidiera con quién está con Occidente o con Rusia.






Desde 2014, Occidente dirige incondicionalmente el régimen rusofóbico que llevó al poder mediante un golpe de Estado . La conclusión de V. Zelensky al frente de cualquier foro internacional al menos un poco notable también es parte de la puesta en escena. Habla, hace discursos patéticos, y cuando de repente ofrece algo razonable, lo golpean en la mano, como sucedió después de la ronda de negociaciones ruso-ucraniana de Estambul: luego, a fines de marzo, la luz pareció amanecer en el diálogo, pero Kyiv se vio obligado a rendirse hace, utilizando, entre otras cosas, un episodio francamente escenificado en Bucha. En Washington, Londres, Bruselas, comenzaron a exigir que Kyiv no inicie negociaciones con Rusia hasta que Ucrania logre una ventaja militar total.(Lo intentó especialmente el ex primer ministro británico B. Johnson, y con él muchos otros políticos occidentales que siguen actuando, pero que ya han mostrado una insuficiencia similar).

La afirmación del jefe del Servicio Exterior de la UE, J. Borrell, de que el conflicto debería terminar con “la victoria de Ucrania en el campo de batalla”, sugiere que una herramienta como la diplomacia, en la “representación escénica” de la Unión Europea, pierde su significado.

En un sentido más amplio, es interesante observar cómo Europa, “construida” por Washington en el frente antirruso, sufre más las sanciones irreflexivas, arrasa con sus arsenales, suministra armas a Kyiv (sin que se tenga que dar cuenta de quién la controla y donde termina), liberando su mercado para compras posteriores de productos del complejo militar-industrial de EE. UU. y el costoso GNL estadounidense en lugar del gas ruso disponible. Tales tendencias, junto con la fusión práctica de la UE con la OTAN, hacen que lo que suena hasta ahora sobre la "autonomía estratégica" de la UE no sea más que un espectáculo. Todo el mundo ya ha entendido: la política exterior del Occidente colectivo es un "teatro de un solo hombre". Además, conduce constantemente a la búsqueda de nuevos teatros de operaciones militares.




Parte del gambito geopolítico contra Rusia es otorgar a Ucrania y Moldavia (que, aparentemente, también tienen un destino poco envidiable) el estatus de país, un eterno candidato a la UE. Mientras tanto, están anunciando la “comunidad política europea” iniciada por el jefe de Francia, E. Macron, donde no habrá beneficios financieros y económicos especiales, pero habrá demandas de solidaridad total con la UE en su anti- Acciones rusas. Aquí el principio no es “o esto o lo otro”, sino “quien no está con nosotros está contra nosotros”. Qué tipo de "comunidad" es esta, explicó el propio E. Macron: la UE invitará a todos los países europeos a ingresar, "desde Islandia hasta Ucrania", pero no a Rusia. Haré una reserva de inmediato de que no necesitamos ir allí, pero la declaración en sí es indicativa y revela la esencia de esta nueva empresa deliberadamente conflictiva y divisiva.



Ucrania, Moldavia y otros países cortejados hoy por la UE están destinados a ser extras en los juegos de Occidente. Estados Unidos, como principal productor de estas producciones, ordena la música y el argumento, a partir de los cuales se escribe el guión antirruso en Europa. Los actores están listos, tienen las habilidades adquiridas en Kvartal 95, podrán expresar textos patéticos no peores que la ya olvidada Greta Thunberg, e incluso tocar instrumentos musicales, si es necesario. Los actores son buenos: recuerde cuán convincentemente V. Zelensky interpretó a un demócrata en Servant of the People, un luchador contra la corrupción, contra la discriminación contra los rusos y, en general, "por todo lo que es bueno". Recuerde y compare cómo reencarnó instantáneamente como presidente literalmente de acuerdo con el sistema Stanislavsky: una prohibición del idioma, la educación, los medios y la cultura rusos. “Si se sienten rusos, vayan a vivir a Rusia por el bien de sus hijos y nietos”. Buen consejo. Llamó a los habitantes de Donbass no personas, sino "individuos". Y sobre el batallón nazi "Azov" dijo: "Son lo que son. Tenemos muchos de ellos". Incluso CNN dudó en dejar esta frase en una entrevista.

Surge la pregunta: ¿cuál será el resultado de todas estas historias? En efecto, de hecho, poner en escena la sangre y el dolor de las personas está lejos de ser divertido, pero manifestaciones de una política cínica de crear una nueva realidad, en la que se cumplen todos los principios de la Carta de la ONU y, en general, las normas del derecho internacional. tratando de reemplazar su propio orden, basado en sus propias reglas , en un esfuerzo por perpetuar el elusivo dominio en los asuntos mundiales.


as consecuencias más devastadoras para las relaciones internacionales modernas fueron los juegos iniciados por Occidente en la OSCE con motivo del fin de la Guerra Fría, en los que se consideró vencedor. Rompiendo rápidamente sus promesas a los líderes de la URSS y Rusia de que la OTAN no se expandiría hacia el este, Estados Unidos y sus aliados, sin embargo, declararon su compromiso de construir un espacio común de seguridad y cooperación en el área euroatlántica y, junto con toda la OSCE miembros, firmado solemnemente al más alto nivel -en 1999 y luego en 2010- bajo la obligación política de garantizar una seguridad igualitaria e indivisible, cuando nadie fortalece su seguridad a expensas de los demás y ninguna organización reclama un papel dominante en Europa. Pronto quedó claro que la OTAN no cumplió su palabra y se encaminó hacia el dominio de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. Pero incluso entonces continuamos con nuestros esfuerzos diplomáticos, sugiriendo que consagraran el mismo principio de seguridad igual e indivisible, pero en un tratado jurídicamente vinculante. Se ha sugerido repetidamente la última vez fue en diciembre de 2021. La respuesta es una negativa categórica. Lo dijeron sin rodeos: no habrá garantías legales fuera de la OTAN. Es decir, el apoyo de Occidente a los documentos políticos adoptados en las cumbres de la OSCE resultó ser una puesta en escena barata. Y ahora la OTAN, bajo el liderazgo de los Estados Unidos, ha ido aún más lejos: exige el sometimiento no solo de la región euroatlántica, sino de toda la región de Asia y el Pacífico. Los miembros de la OTAN no ocultan el principal destinatario de sus amenazas, y los líderes chinos ya han hecho una evaluación de principios de tales ambiciones neocoloniales. Pekín les contrarrestó el mencionado principio de la indivisibilidad de la seguridad, pronunciándose a favor de su aplicación a escala global, de modo que nadie en el mundo pretendiera ser exclusivo. Este enfoque coincide plenamente con la posición de Rusia. Lo defenderemos constantemente junto con los aliados,



El Occidente colectivo debería regresar a la tierra desde el mundo de las ilusiones . Las dramatizaciones, por mucho que duren, no funcionarán. Es hora de jugar honestamente, no de acuerdo con las reglas de trampas, sino sobre la base del derecho internacional . Cuanto antes todos se den cuenta de que no hay alternativa a los procesos históricos objetivos de formación de un mundo multipolar basado en el respeto al principio de la igualdad soberana de los estados, fundamental para la Carta de la ONU y todo el orden mundial, mejor.

Si los miembros de la alianza occidental no saben cómo vivir de acuerdo con este principio, no están listos para construir una arquitectura verdaderamente universal de igual seguridad y cooperación, entonces que dejen a todos los demás en paz, que dejen de conducir a la fuerza a su campamento con amenazar y chantajear a quienes quieren vivir según su propia mente, reconozcamos realmente el derecho de los países independientes y que se respetan a sí mismos a la libertad de elección. Esto es democracia, de hecho, y no se juega en un escenario político torcido.


----------



## VittorioValencia (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126938
> 
> 
> "9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?



He leido que para este mes Von der Leyen solo pudo conseguir 1000 millones. Parece que los gobiernos europeos ya no quieren solventar el gasto ucraniano. Si es asi, se le viene la noche al gobierno ucro.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jul 2022)

BERLÍN, 18 de julio. /TASS/. *La UE no retirará las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la situación en Ucrania si Moscú y Kiev firman un tratado de paz en los términos de Rusia*, dijo el *canciller alemán Olaf Scholz* en su artículo para el Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagzeitung, publicado el domingo.

"La parte de la nueva realidad es que la UE también se ha consolidado. Reaccionó a la agresión rusa de manera bastante unánime e impuso sanciones duras sin precedentes", dijo Scholz. "Sabíamos desde el principio que potencialmente tendremos que mantener estas sanciones durante mucho tiempo".

"Y también está claro que ni una sola de estas sanciones se retirará en caso de paz, dictada por Rusia", continuó. *"No hay otro camino para un acuerdo con Ucrania para Rusia que el que puedan aceptar los ucranianos"*.

*“Apoyaremos a Ucrania durante el tiempo que requiera este apoyo: económico, humanitario, financiero y envíos de armas*. Al mismo tiempo, garantizamos que la OTAN no se convertirá en un bando de la guerra”, afirmó Scholz.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



*Historias de Barcelona*

Barcelona se libra aunque la historia de Barcelona con la 6ª flota americana es curiosa.

Es el puerto donde la US Navy ha perdido más hombres desde la 2ªGM.

1º Un helicóptero choca contra los cable del teleférico de Montjuic que cruzan el puerto y se estrella 2 muertos. (1957)
2º Un barcaza sobrecargada de marineros la mayoría ebrios que volvían a su barco choca contra un mercante vasco, 49 victimas (1977)
3º Años 80s con numerosos actos de "Yankees go home" en las Ramblas y el Raval.
4º 26/12/87 es arrojada una bomba en un club de la US Navy, 1 muerto, Barcelona deja de ser escala para la US Navy.









Cuando los marines invadían Barcelona


La mayor tragedia de la Sexta Flota en tiempo de paz, el día en el que 49 marines se ahogaron en Barcelona tras un permiso en el Raval




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jul 2022)

A todo el que no le baile el agua lo destituye....eso si tiene suerte y no lo acusa de traidor y le pasa algo peor. Menuda limpieza está haciendo destituyendo o cerrando grupos políticos, como buen dictador está aprovechando para que solo permanezcan los de su régimen y que nadie ose cuestionarlo. Es curioso ver como la prensa que tildaría de dictador si otro líder hiciese estas cosas un día si otro también, en este caso lo llaman "reorganizar su gobierno" Es curioso como se le cruzan los cables a este dictador, un día esa persona es de su círculo de confianza y lo envia como primer negociador a la mesa de negociaciones con Rusia....al día siguiente ya detenido lo hace fusilar por traidor sin ninguna prueba....un día eres una de las personas de su círculo de amistadas más íntimo....al siguiente eres destituida (y aún suerte si solo es destituida) Lo de este hombre no es ni medio normal, de un día para otro se le cruzan los cables y pasan de ser personas de su total confianza a enemigos.


*Zelenski destituye a dos baluartes de su gobierno por "trabajar contra el estado"*

*Zelenski destituye a su fiscal general y al jefe del servicio de seguridad*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha destituido este domingo a su Fiscal General, *Irina Venediktova*, y al jefe de los Servicios de Seguridad del país, *Ivan Bakanov*, por "desempeño inadecuado de sus deberes con el consiguiente coste de vidas humanas", ha anunciado a través de su cuenta en la red social Telegram.

Esta es la mayor reorganización de su gobierno llevada a cabo desde el inicio de *guerra en Ucrania* a finales del mes de febrero.

Zelenski asegura que más de 60 empleados de la oficina del Fiscal y del Servicio de Seguridad de *Ucrania* que dirigían los cesados han permanecido en los territorios ocupados y "*trabajan contra nuestro estado*".

El gobernante dice, además, que se han detectado conexiones entre fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas y los servicios especiales de *Rusia*, lo que "*constituye un crimen contra los cimientos de la seguridad nacional*".

Venediktova será sustituida por *Oleksiy Simonenko* mientras que no se ha dado a conocer al sustituto de Bakalov, *quien hasta la fecha se le consideraba entre los miembros del círculo de amistades más íntimas del presidente*.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> -Ligado a esa teoría, también dice que quizás la embajada usana se movió de Kiev a Lvov por miedo a un posible golpe de los rusos con los HIMARS "comprados", pero claro si realmente están en su poder, nadie lo sabe aún. No podrían culpar a los rusos del ataque... todo con grandes pinzas.
> -Comentarios sobre posibles movimientos la próxima semana en la zona de Jarkov, Seversk, Slaviansk, Bakhmut, Avdivka... recomiendo ver el vidrioc.



Esa no la ví venir...os imagináis un ataque contra Kiev y Lvov donde mueran 500 civiles, con HIMARS norteamericanos?...
Sería justicia poética.


----------



## vil. (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126938
> 
> 
> "9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?



jajajajaaaaa... bueno, a ver, no es que Zelensky sea un derrochador... y no, no se precisan subir salarios, hasta apostaría a que han bajado y con todo y con ello, pues...

Simple de entender:

- Si para X perceptores precisan Y dinero... si aumentas el número de perceptores al triple (3X), pues aún cuando reduzcas a la mitad lo que esos perceptores reciben (Y/2), el resultado es que precisarás 1,5 veces más presupuesto... y:

- REDUCIENDO EL 50% DE PERCEPCIONES...

La reducción de percepciones a la par que el aumento de perceptores iría en CONSONANCIA además con el hundimiento en la práctica de todo el entramado PRODUCTOR de cualquier ente estatal... 

LO QUE viene a DEMOSTRAR que la estrategia RUSA y del tío que los dirige o sus estrategas es bien CERTERA, MIENTRAS LOS MEAPILAS que nos dirigen te TIENEN A TI HACIENDO LOS NUMEROS...

Y así nos luce el pelo...


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Un ejemplo a aplicar en España con los de la independencia imparaple y los Lazis. A pintar todas las farolas con la rojigualda



No, con los de la organización para delinquir y los del Yunque.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126938
> 
> 
> "9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?



Creo que se puede deber a que hay muchos más soldados y mercenarios que pagar ...


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126938
> 
> 
> "9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?



Pues supongo que hay que repartir sobornos. Poroshenko dicen que se llevó 8.000M, Zelensky querrá ser el más rico de todos los ucranianos, que él lo vale.










Sam Kislin acusa a Poroshenko de sacar 8.000 millones de dólares de Ucrania


Kiev, 17 ago (EFE).- El presidente ucraniano Petró Poroshenko sacó del país durante su mandato 80.000 millones de dólares, declaró hoy el multimillonario




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

RT

*Reportan que la turbina reparada del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 ya fue enviada de Canadá a Alemania*

Publicado:18 jul 2022 08:52 GMT

Se estima que el equipo estará listo para empezar a bombear gas a principios de agosto. 

Canadá envió este 17 de julio la turbina reparada del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 a Alemania, informó este lunes el periódico ruso Kommersant, citando a fuentes al tanto del asunto. 

La pieza, que permitirá *aumentar el flujo recortado* de gas ruso a través de dicho gasoducto, se transporta por vía aérea, aunque inicialmente estaba previsto que la enviaran en barco. Tras su arribo a Alemania, la turbina será trasladada por ferri y luego por tierra a través de Helsinki (Finlandia) hasta llegar a *la estación de compresión Portovaya*, ubicada en la provincia rusa de Leningrado. 

De momento, no se sabe en cuánto aumentará el bombeo de gas a través del gasoducto tras la puesta en marcha de la turbina. Desde el gigante energético ruso Gazprom indicaron que esperan que la empresa fabricante Siemens Energy confirme por escrito que otras cinco turbinas podrán ser reparadas en Canadá y luego transportadas de vuelta.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

RT

*Instructores y artilleros de lanzacohetes múltiples de la OTAN parecen dirigir "sobre el terreno" a los militares ucranianos, dice Lavrov*

Publicado:18 jul 2022 00:36 GMT

Los instructores y los artilleros de los sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples de la OTAN supuestamente están dirigiendo "sobre el terreno" las acciones de los militares ucranianos, según afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en un artículo para el periódico Izvestia, difundido este lunes.

"Los instructores y los artilleros de los sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples de la OTAN parecen dirigir ya las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional *directamente sobre el terreno*", señaló el alto cargo, expresando su esperanza de que haya* "políticos responsables en Europa que sean conscientes de las consecuencias".*


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

Primera noticia que tengo. 
Invito a pronunciarse a los eruditos del hilo.

*La bandera de la Compañía Británica de las Indias Orientales, posible origen de la de Estados Unidos*


Primera bandera de la Compañía anterior a la creación del Reino Unido (con la cruz de San Jorge)




Desde 1801 con la creación del reino Unido




Artículo completo en :

La bandera de la Compañía Británica de las Indias Orientales, posible origen de la de Estados Unidos (labrujulaverde.com)


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues por eso vamos juntos en esta historia: porque nos tenemos cogidos mutuamente. Por eso he dicho hace varios post que Europa en realidad no tenía elección. Los yankis lo que han hecho con el follón que han montado en Ucrania es obligarnos a hacerlo explícito y público. Lo que antes se intuia ahora se sabe a ciencia cierta.
> 
> Lo que cabría esperar de los dirigentes europeos, si fueran listos (que no estoy seguro), es que fueran preparando la desconexión para el momento más favorable, para el momento que salga más barato.



La desconexión tendrá lugar en algún momento del próximo invierno. No es lo mismo pedirle clemencia a Rusia para que vuelva a conectar el gas, y romper con los USA, con masas de hambrientos e hipotérmicos ocupando las calles, que ahora que todavía estamos en verano y el descontento aún no ha explotado.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BERLÍN, 18 de julio. /TASS/. *La UE no retirará las sanciones impuestas a Rusia por la situación en Ucrania si Moscú y Kiev firman un tratado de paz en los términos de Rusia*, dijo el *canciller alemán Olaf Scholz* en su artículo para el Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagzeitung, publicado el domingo.
> 
> "La parte de la nueva realidad es que la UE también se ha consolidado. Reaccionó a la agresión rusa de manera bastante unánime e impuso sanciones duras sin precedentes", dijo Scholz. "Sabíamos desde el principio que potencialmente tendremos que mantener estas sanciones durante mucho tiempo".
> 
> ...



Estos HDLGP merecen la muerte más dolorosa que haya por llevar a cientos de millones de europeos a la ruina.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No recuerdo el forero que comentaba que este año, no habría pilotos ni rusos ni ucranianos volando contra el fuego en España. Revisando el estado de los fuegos -especialmente preocupante en la provincia de Ávila con nuevos incendios- me he encontrado con un vídeo de un Kamov. No creo que el piloto sea español, pero tampoco puedo asegurarlo.



Yo comenté sobre la Comunidad de Madrid, hace años vinieron pilotos ucranianos y tras varias campañas les dejaron de llamar no sé si su temeridad tuvo que ver.

Ignoro si ahora hay pilotos ucranianos o rusos en la Comunidad de Madrid o en otras comunidades.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Jul 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso no es así. Las Asturias de Santillana llegaban a Torrelavega, el resto era Nueve Valles, el Pas, Campoo y otras regiones.
> 
> Y en cuanto a carácter no hay nada más diferente de un asturiano - noble, abierto, integrador con los de fuera, honesto, un poco exagerado o grandon que decimos aqui, esencialmente un buen tipo digno de confianza- que un cántabro - cerrado, falso, desconfiado hasta el punto de la paranoia, xenófobo, que rechaza no solo a los inmigrantes de fuera de España sino a los del resto de España, especialmente Asturias-. Y ya Santander ni le cuento - a lo anterior sumesele un complejo de superioridad reconocido por ellos mismos " si no eres nadie, ni tu familia tiene posibles no nos relacionamos contigo ni te saludamos por la calle". Insisto , dicho por los propios santanderinos STV. Despreciando y haciendo el vacío, por no hablar de lo que les cabrea que alguien de fuera llegue a algo en su ciudad y no les haga la reverencia-. Los que éramos de fuera nos juntabamos porque la gran mayoría de los de allí nos hacían el apartheid, y los pocos que no lo hacían era porque no eran "puros", o sea sus familias no eran de allí y venían de otras zonas de España en los años sesenta o setenta - algunos antes-
> 
> Trabaje 16 años allí, se de lo que hablo.



Mis disculpas por hablar sobre Asturias y Cantabria en lugar de Ucrania y Rusia, o de Moldavia y Rumanía, pero ya que surge el tema: ¿Es cierto que en Asturias y Cantabria aún se llama "agarenos" a los que no son de allí, especialmente si vienen del centro o sur de España?


----------



## Como El Agua (18 Jul 2022)

El 20 de julio se llevará a cabo una verificación programada de la disponibilidad de los sistemas de alerta en Moscú: el sitio web del alcalde de la capital.

Sirenas y el mensaje "¡Atención a todos!" en la capital sonará pasado mañana - de 10:40 a 12:00 en diferentes puntos de la ciudad.

El anuncio también será transmitido por canales de TV y radio.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *"Lobo Feroz" huyó de Ucrania ante la primera amenaza*
> 
> A principios de marzo, informamos sobre la formación de un grupo de mercenarios de Brasil, Grievous Wolf. La comisaria del grupo, Irina Normi, estaba reclutando soldados de reserva para enviarlos a Ucrania, pero se vio obligada a abandonar el proyecto después de que cubriéramos sus actividades.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> OCUPAR Kuwait, sin intención de quedarse. Y por una buena razón, aunque la acción podría considerarse desmedida. En este caso, sería Iraq quien se podría equiparar con Rusia. Y de tal manera nos vendieron la necesidad de defender a los pobre kuwaitíes, como si fueran ucranianos.
> 
> 
> Le pasa como a Europa.



Ah, que podría considerarse desmedida......me deja usted más tranquilo.......(no)


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ya lo hacían…



Con una amenaza de un país cuyo régimen invade países?....no estaría yo tan seguro....más cuando no sería la primera vez...

Bueno...y además, cuando desde diversos medios y cierto sector "extremista" considera que deben ocupar Finlandia...que todo eso se sabe...


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Detienen a la periodista de Rusia que interrumpió el informativo para denunciar la guerra en Ucrania.*
La periodista rusa *Marina Ovsyánnikova*, que interrumpió en marzo pasado el principal informativo de la televisión pública con proclamas antibélicas, ha sido detenida el domingo cerca de su casa, según han informado en su cuenta de Telegram sus abogados.

"Marina ha sido detenida. Desconocemos su ubicación", han escrito, junto a unas fotografías en las que se ve a dos agentes de la Policía llevarse a la periodista en una furgoneta blanca.

Uno de sus abogados, *Dmitri Zajvatov*, ha confirmado a la agencia oficial rusa RIA Nóvosti la detención de Ovsyánnikova.

"Supongo que tiene algo que ver con su protesta" el pasado viernes en un puente cerca de las murallas del *Kremlin *con una pancarta y dos muñecas con pintura roja en el rostro y la ropa en el suelo, según un vídeo colgado ese día en su canal de Telegram.

En la pancarta la periodista escribió que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, "es un asesino, sus soldados fascistas. 352 niños han muerto. ¿Cuántos más tienen que morir para que usted pare?". Informa Efe


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pierdo mi dinero porque los políticos que he votado han decidido una opción estratégica erronea y en verdad inexplicable .. No se si por ignorancia, maldad, estupidez, incompetencia, traición o lo que sea pero han decidido que primero no podemos tener más energía barata y se aprovecharan otros países y segundo que tenemos gastar un dinero que no tenemos en apoyar a un país que me importa una mierda en mantener una guerra contra un páis que no me ha hecho nada. Que en Ucrania prefieren una democracia sposonrizada por McDonalds con Hunter Biden, Zelensky y sus teletubbies al mando, por mi bien, pero no con mis impuestos ni a costa de mi nivel de vida, que es lo que estan haciendo. El ciudadano de Kiev me importa una mierda igual que nos importa una mierda el ciudadano de Kuwait o el de Marruecos o el de cualquiera de las dictaduras toleradas cuando no directamente soportadas por la OTAN como por ejemplo la de Marruecos.



La estrategia erronea es la de mantener un estado como el actual, pero no te lleves a engaño, ese dinero lo perderías igualmente por cualquier otra cosa, ahora a tocado Ucrania, pues Ucrania, mañana será otro "covid", pues eso...

Desde luego, mejor tener una democracia sponsorizada por McDonalds que tener una dictadura donde cualquier disidente, o le meten en la cárcel o le envenenan...en serio es eso lo que apoyáis? sabes que con eso, no tendrías ni ese dinero que dices que no quieres pagar?

A mi me importa el ciudadano de Kiyiv como el de Moscú, en el sentido de que, si triunfa el nepotismo y la dictadura de un estado...es lo que vamos a ver y sufrir aquí, no tengas dudas, sea del "color que te quieran vender"

Desde luego, si queréis eso, deberéis acostumbraros a algo muy muy malo, yo no lo quiero, desde luego


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A todo el que no le baile el agua lo destituye....eso si tiene suerte y no lo acusa de traidor y le pasa algo peor. Menuda limpieza está haciendo destituyendo o cerrando grupos políticos, como buen dictador está aprovechando para que solo permanezcan los de su régimen y que nadie ose cuestionarlo. Es curioso ver como la prensa que tildaría de dictador si otro líder hiciese estas cosas un día si otro también, en este caso lo llaman "reorganizar su gobierno" Es curioso como se le cruzan los cables a este dictador, un día esa persona es de su círculo de confianza y lo envia como primer negociador a la mesa de negociaciones con Rusia....al día siguiente ya detenido lo hace fusilar por traidor sin ninguna prueba....un día eres una de las personas de su círculo de amistadas más íntimo....al siguiente eres destituida (y aún suerte si solo es destituida) Lo de este hombre no es ni medio normal, de un día para otro se le cruzan los cables y pasan de ser personas de su total confianza a enemigos.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski destituye a dos baluartes de su gobierno por "trabajar contra el estado"*
> ...



Son señales claras de padecer de esquizofrenia paranoide, trastorno frecuente entre jefes de estado totalitarios, Adolfo por ejemplo. Sus adicciones agravan el cuadro.


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estos HDLGP merecen la muerte más dolorosa que haya por llevar a cientos de millones de europeos a la ruina.



Hágase extensible a la cla de pingüino gilipollenko por propagandistas y palafreneros


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Hágase extensible a la cla de pingüino gilipollenko por propagandistas y palafreneros



Jodete chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Desde luego, mejor tener una democracia sponsorizada por McDonalds que tener una dictadura donde cualquier disidente, o le meten en la cárcel o le envenenan...en serio es eso lo que apoyáis? sabes que con eso, no tendrías ni ese dinero que dices que no quieres pagar?



La única y principal diferencia es que la democracia McDonalds hace lo mismo pero gasta mucho más en publicidad para que algunos ciudadanos piensen que no es igual que la otra.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que te estaba diciendo, a ver si lo pillas, es que tus idolatrados liberales son unos putos genocidas y los truculentos rusos tiranos de mierda, no. Que tienes los conceptos trastocados.
> 
> Y tu aun me dirás que los tártaros tienen derecho a la independencia. Si, el mismo que los sioux, los navajos o los semínolas por ejemplo. A esos ya los independizaron los profetas del liberalismo ...  Pero bueno ... a lo mejor era que los sioux eran unos hijoputas como los irakies y se lo merecían ....



Yo no sé quienes dics que son "mis liberales"...yo solo te digo que esas etnias o como lo quieras llamar, están ahí, existen y, por el orden natural de las cosas, acabará llegando las ganas de separarse
No es que "los tártaros tengan derecho a la independencia", es que la gente SIEMPRE termina tomando decisiones en base a SUS INTERESES, no en base a los de una nación o "superpotencia"....o estado

Rusia terminará separándose, al igual que lo va a hacer "españita", la duda no es si pasará, sino cuando

Tantos años usando la violencia como unica fuerza para imponer las ideas colectivistas y aún no te han enseñado eso?


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La única y principal diferencia es que la democracia McDonalds hace lo mismo pero gasta mucho más en publicidad para que algunos ciudadanos piensen que no es igual que la otra.



No, tio...tu tienes aquí un foro donde puedes poner a parir a quien se te antoje sin miedo a recibir esta noche una visita "inesperada" en casa...


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*H&M liquidará su negocio en Rusia con un coste de 189 millones.*
La firma textil sueca *Hennes & Mauritz* (*H&M*) ha decidido comenzar el proceso de liquidación de su negocio en *Rusia*, después de haber suspendido sus ventas en el país el pasado mes de marzo tras la *guerra en Ucrania*, lo que supondrá un coste para la compañía de unos 2.000 millones de coronas suecas (189 millones de euros).

"Dados los desafíos operativos actuales y un futuro impredecible, la compañía anuncia hoy que ha decidido iniciar un proceso de liquidación del negocio en el país", ha anunciado la multinacional, que operaba en Rusia desde 2009.

Como parte del proceso de liquidación del negocio, la intención de *H&M* es reabrir temporalmente las tiendas físicas en *Rusia *por un período de tiempo limitado para vender el inventario restante. Informa Europa Press


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es leer más y así a lo mejor un día dejas de ser un deficiente mental.
> 
> Sadam Hussein siempre fue el aliado natural de Estados Unidos en la zona para frenar la expansión de la Revolución Islámica de Irán. Durante la guerra contra los ayatollahs Irak usó masivamente armas químicas contra los soldados iraníes mientras Estados Unidos miraba hacia otro lado.
> 
> ...



Todo eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que digo...
Dije que la cuestión "iraquí" es completamente diferente a la ucraniana, por lo que, analizarlo desde el mismo punto de vista es obtuso, cuanto menos...
Pero lo importante no es eso, sino que estáis completamente alucinados con la idea de que, si USA lo hace, lo puede hacer otro y está bien...que no, coño, que invadir un puto país es una cerdada, es una puta burrada, lo haga Rusia, USA o tu vecino el del quinto inflao a gaseosa, cojones


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*La UE debate nuevas sanciones contra Rusia, tras las destituciones por traición en Ucrania.*
La *Unión Europea* debate este lunes nuevas sanciones contra *Rusia *por la *guerra de Ucrania*, donde el presidente *Volodimir Zelenski* ha destituido a su fiscal general y al jefe de la agencia de seguridad nacional, acusados de traición.

La *guerra*, que empezó el 24 de febrero, no da tregua. Kiev acusó este fin de semana a Moscú de lanzar nuevos ataques contra zonas residenciales en el este y el sur de *Ucrania*.

Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) evaluarán este lunes En Bruselas varias propuestas, incluyendo una de la *Comisión Europea* (el brazo ejecutivo del bloque), que recomienda prohibir la compra de oro a *Rusia*.

"Moscú debe seguir pagando un alto precio por su agresión", dijo el viernes la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*. No se espera una decisión de los cancilleres este mismo lunes. Informa Afp


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que digo...
> Dije que la cuestión "iraquí" es completamente diferente a la ucraniana, por lo que, analizarlo desde el mismo punto de vista es obtuso, cuanto menos...
> Pero lo importante no es eso, sino que estáis completamente alucinados con la idea de que, si USA lo hace, lo puede hacer otro y está bien...que no, coño, que invadir un puto país es una cerdada, es una puta burrada, lo haga Rusia, USA o tu vecino el del quinto inflao a gaseosa, cojones




Con lo que estoy alucinado es que solo te quejas de lo de Ucrania, pero de que lleven años invadiendo y atacando el Yemen o Siria, de eso nunca has dicho ni una sola palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, tio...tu tienes aquí un foro donde puedes poner a parir a quien se te antoje sin miedo a recibir esta noche una visita "inesperada" en casa...



Si es por eso puedes estar seguro que en Rusia también hay foros similares.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Polonia compra 366 tanques a EEUU para reemplazar los tanques enviados a Ucrania.*
El ministro polaco de Defensa, *Mariusz Blaszczak*, ha confirmado este lunes que ya han comenzado a llegar a *Polonia *algunos de los tanques estadounidenses Abrams adquiridos para reemplazar los entregados por este país a *Ucrania*.

En un mensaje difundido por sus redes sociales, el ministro afirma que algunos de "los 250 modernos tanques Abrams ya están en Polonia", lo que permitirá disponer de "una fuerza militar poderosa para disuadir a cualquier agresor".

La compra de este material fue anunciada en febrero al mismo tiempo que comenzó el envío de T.72 polacos a las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania*, y Varsovia solicitó a *Estados Unidos*, país fabricante de los tanques, que se adelantase en lo posible la entrega, que estaba prevista para 2023.

El coste de los 250 tanques, que pertenecen a la versión *M1A2 SEPv3*, la más moderna del modelo Abrams, es de unos 6.000 millones de euros y según los expertos se trata de un arma especialmente diseñada para enfrentarse al tanque de fabricación rusa *T-14 Armata*. Informa Efe


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con lo que estoy alucinado es que solo te quejas de lo de Ucrania, pero de que lleven años invadiendo y atacando el Yemen o Siria, de eso nunca has dicho ni una sola palabra.
> 
> Saludos.



Este es el hilo de Yemen?

Me quejo de que muchos no queráis entender la libertad y nos hagáis retroceder a los demás por vuestros miedos e inseguridades


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si es por eso puedes estar seguro que en Rusia también hay foros similares.



Y leyes en donde te juegas la cárcel por afirmar que es una guerra, o por decir que apoyas a Ucrania, por ejemplo...muestreme un vídeo de alguien, actual paseandose por la plaza roja con la bandera ucraniana, por ejemplo....yo en Madrid lo he visto con la rusa....ocurre lo mismo?


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Scholz dice que el recurso al carbón por la crisis del gas derivada de la guerra en Ucrania será "limitado"*
El apoyo al empleo del carbón como fuente de energía para reemplazar al gas que deje de llegar de Rusia debe tener un carácter "temporal y limitado", ha declarado este lunes el canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, quien reiteró que su país sigue comprometido con la descarbonización de su economía.

Scholz alude así a la extensión del aprovechamiento de la energía procedente de las plantas que generan electricidad con carbón y fuentes fósiles en la inauguración de un foro sobre el clima que comenzó en la capital alemana y en el se refirió a esa iniciativa en el contexto de la respuesta a la *guerra en Ucrania*.

El canciller alemán ha agregado, en el conocido como *Diálogo de Petersberger*, que las inversiones destinadas a crear infraestructuras que ayuden a incrementar el aprovechamiento temporal de las energías fósiles, como la construcción de terminales de *Gas Natural Licuado* (*GNL*) "tienen que ser compatibles con los objetivos de descarbonización" de la economía.

Las palabras de *Scholz *se conocen después de que el Gobierno alemán aprobara la semana pasada la reactivación de las centrales eléctricas que funcionan con carbón y petróleo, con el fin de ahorrar y almacenar gas.

Un total de 27 centrales en la reserva podrán así regresar al mercado eléctrico de forma limitada y en caso necesario, hasta el 30 de abril de 2023. Informa Efe


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y leyes en donde te juegas la cárcel por afirmar que es una guerra, o por decir que apoyas a Ucrania, por ejemplo...muestreme un vídeo de alguien, actual paseandose por la plaza roja con la bandera ucraniana, por ejemplo....yo en Madrid lo he visto con la rusa....ocurre lo mismo?



Solamente he tenido que poner en google "Rusos protestando por la guerra en Ucrania" y me han salido cincuenta links ..


----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Este es el hilo de Yemen?
> 
> Me quejo de que muchos no queráis entender la libertad y nos hagáis retroceder a los demás por vuestros miedos e inseguridades



Confundes libertad con irresponsabilidad y libertinaje. Dudo que supieras definir el término. En la naturaleza no existe siquiera. Es una mera invención humana cien veces malversada con fines siempre oscuros.
En lo económico es la evocación de la acumulación infinita por encima de las demás consideraciones incluyendo las morales.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia compra 366 tanques a EEUU para reemplazar los tanques enviados a Ucrania.*
> El ministro polaco de Defensa, *Mariusz Blaszczak*, ha confirmado este lunes que ya han comenzado a llegar a *Polonia *algunos de los tanques estadounidenses Abrams adquiridos para reemplazar los entregados por este país a *Ucrania*.
> 
> En un mensaje difundido por sus redes sociales, el ministro afirma que algunos de "los 250 modernos tanques Abrams ya están en Polonia", lo que permitirá disponer de "una fuerza militar poderosa para disuadir a cualquier agresor".
> ...




Pense que que iban a comprar tanque Leopard o Leclerc que son de los socios UE .. No??? ... Vaya, pues buen negociete, verdad??


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbagrupenführerss dijo:


> Este es el hilo de Yemen?
> 
> Me quejo de que muchos no queráis entender la libertad y nos hagáis retroceder a los demás por vuestros miedos e inseguridades



Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Crees que la razón de fondo de nuestros adorables líderes y lideresas para ir contra los intereses nacionales son sólo sobornos?. Yo creo que debe ser más, y que está influyendo en todos tanto la propaganda de los medios que se está generado un comportamiento gregario por puro miedo a salirse del redil.



Pudiera ser, también, que son conscientes de la inevitabilidad de poder sostener un sistema
que ya ha dado todo de si tras de un provechoso medio milenio de vida: nacer, vivir, morir...

Por algo se habla tanto del tecno feudalismo como flotador de las elites.


----------



## llabiegu (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, con los de la organización para delinquir y los del Yunque.



también, también.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Solamente he tenido que poner en google "Rusos protestando por la guerra en Ucrania" y me han salido cincuenta links ..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127095


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Solamente he tenido que poner en google "Rusos protestando por la guerra en Ucrania" y me han salido cincuenta links ..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127095






600 arrestados....


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.



Eres tontísimo, hijo....


----------



## tomasjos (18 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Mis disculpas por hablar sobre Asturias y Cantabria en lugar de Ucrania y Rusia, o de Moldavia y Rumanía, pero ya que surge el tema: ¿Es cierto que en Asturias y Cantabria aún se llama "agarenos" a los que no son de allí, especialmente si vienen del centro o sur de España?



Abu yunis, no me consta. De hecho nunca lo he escuchado.


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Este es el hilo de Yemen?
> 
> Me quejo de que muchos no queráis entender la libertad y nos hagáis retroceder a los demás por vuestros miedos e inseguridades





Te lo digo aquí lo del Yemen porque a su hilo no creo que hayas entrado jamás a quejarte de lo que está ocurriendo allí.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

La tendencia ahora es que se espera un otoño caliente en Rusia. Es justo cuándo varias sanciones, subida de precios de productos básicos, pueden crear un ambiente y sensación de crisis. 

Si se produce contraofensiva ucraniana, se puede acelerar todo.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Confundes libertad con irresponsabilidad y libertinaje. Dudo que supieras definir el término. En la naturaleza no existe siquiera. Es una mera invención humana cien veces malversada con fines siempre oscuros.
> En lo económico es la evocación de la acumulación infinita por encima de las demás consideraciones incluyendo las morales.



Cómo que en la naturaleza no existe?? no existirá en la tuya, la vida es caos, cambio, competencia, cuanto antes lo asumáis será mejor para todos

Pero no queréis, consideráis que es mejor subyugar por la fuerza a otros, para tener vuestra ración de "sensación de estabilidad", pero es mentira...

Siempre, SIEMPRE, se han defendido esas ideas mediante la violencia, mediante encerrar a la gente detrás de un muro...
No existe ideología más obscena que el odio a la libertad, porque es autoodio, es simpleza de mente, es egoísmo llevado a la 3º generación, es la creencia de que la gente tiene que servirle y hacer algo por uno, mientras es incapaz de dejar que otro, simplemente, decida...

Eso si, cuando le quitan su posibilidad de decidir o no sabe hacerlo, entonces, la culpa es de los demás, no falla


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jul 2022)

Moscú ordena a la Agencia Judía que deje de operar en Rusia


El gobierno ruso ha ordenado a la Agencia Judía que detenga sus operaciones en la Federación, según reveló el martes el Jerusalem Post, en lo que muchos creen que es una respuesta a la posición d...




www.monitordeoriente.com


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eres tontísimo, hijo....



El chinito,ya era asi incluso antes de nacer......


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Te lo digo aquí lo del Yemen porque a su hilo no creo que hayas entrado jamás a quejarte de lo que está ocurriendo allí.
> 
> Saludos.



Tampoco creo que a ti te importen mucho los yemeníes si no puedes sacar algo a cambio


----------



## zapatitos (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tampoco creo que a ti te importen mucho los yemeníes si no puedes sacar algo a cambio




Lo que no me va a importar mucho es mandarte ahora mismo al ignore.

Hasta nunca y saludos.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*H&M liquidará su negocio en Rusia con un coste de 189 millones.*

La firma textil sueca Hennes & Mauritz (H&M) ha decidido comenzar el proceso de liquidación de su negocio en Rusia, después de haber suspendido sus ventas en el país el pasado mes de marzo tras la invasión de Ucrania, lo que supondrá un coste para la compañía de unos 2.000 millones de coronas suecas (189 millones de euros). "Dados los desafíos operativos actuales y un futuro impredecible, la compañía anuncia hoy que ha decidido iniciar un proceso de liquidación del negocio en el país", ha anunciado la multinacional, que operaba en Rusia desde 2009. Como parte del proceso de liquidación del negocio, la intención de H&M es reabrir temporalmente las tiendas físicas en Rusia por un período de tiempo limitado para vender el inventario restante.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No existe ideología más obscena que el *odio a la libertad, *
> porque es *autoodio,*


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con una amenaza de un país cuyo régimen invade países?....no estaría yo tan seguro....más cuando no sería la primera vez...
> 
> Bueno...y además, cuando desde diversos medios y cierto sector "extremista" considera que deben ocupar Finlandia...que todo eso se sabe...



En ningún momento Rusia amenazó a Finlandia con invadirla ni a Suecia tampoco solo les aviso al entrar en la OTAN, yo la verdad es que no se de donde narices sacais eso de que Rusia quiere conquistar Europa, ni puede ni quiere, en fin, vosoros seguir con lo mismo que cuando nos llegue la ostia economica, vas a llorar sangre.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127102
> 
> 
> 600 arrestados....



Ahí pone 6000, y por cierto, he buscado en Google “rusia guerra protestas detenidos” y vaya festival de cifras.



Por poner un ejemplo cercano en cuanto a protestas. 
Francia, en tres meses de 2019



En un día especialmente protestón:

_Al menos 227 personas han sido detenidas este sábado en la ciudad de París_


No me pongo a buscar “actuaciones” de la policía de Rusia y Francia, para comparar, pero también es reseñable la diferencia.
Lo que quiero decir con esto es que cualquier Estado moderno tira de la detención cuando te manifiestas contra lo que no quieren que te manifiestes.


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Con lo que estoy alucinado es que solo te quejas de lo de Ucrania, pero de que lleven años invadiendo y atacando el Yemen o Siria, de eso nunca has dicho ni una sola palabra.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues claro que no porque si lo hacen cortacircuitan, son como robots solo repiten lo que ven por la tele.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

Viene a decir que estrella el helicóptero para no ir a la guerra.
Lógico y normal, nadie tiene miedo de meter las aspas en tierra porque no es peligroso.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

_UE pide paciencia con sanciones contra Rusia

Josep Borrell dice que las sanciones antirrusas de la UE eventualmente obligarán a Moscú a ceder_



A ver, no es por nada, pero visto incluso la opinión de la AIE publicada hoy, tiene pinta de que “eventualmente” la UE va a pestañear primero.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se estima que la factura para la UE sólo por el aumento del precio de combustibles y gas son unos 400.000 M€ ...Ese es el dinero por aumento de costes, en algunos casos las empresas lo repercutiran y lo perderá el consumidor, en otro se lo comerá la empresa y en otros directamente las empresas desapareceran del mercado ...



Es que ahí está uno de los trucos del ritmo bélico que Rusia ha impuesto:
que el dolor económico vaya extenuando las fuerzas de los occidentales.
Ya saben; poquito a poco...Luego, de repente...
Rusia no quiere exterminar a Europa, sino que cambien de los dirigentes
cipayos.


----------



## Argentium (18 Jul 2022)

*El brazo exportador ruso de Gazprom envía un aviso a al menos un cliente en Europa declarando fuerza mayor en las entregas de gas – carta*
14:06 || 18/07/2022


----------



## maldito (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con una amenaza de un país cuyo régimen invade países?....no estaría yo tan seguro....más cuando no sería la primera vez...
> 
> Bueno...y además, cuando desde diversos medios y cierto sector "extremista" considera que deben ocupar Finlandia...que todo eso se sabe...



Se refiere a Turquía en Chipre? a USA en Siria o en Cuba? a Israel en Palestina?
Una pena la de tuertos que hay


----------



## niraj (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> *Reportan que la turbina reparada del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 ya fue enviada de Canadá a Alemania*
> 
> ...




Van por todo el mundo *exigiendo y amenazando* a los países del mundo para que cumplan las "sanciones" occidentales... y luego, cuando uno de esos países occidentales se da cuenta de que ha caído en su propia trampa, pues hablan entre ellos para saltárselas...

Y luego viene Borrell diciendo que occidente está perdiendo su narrativa a ojos del mundo....


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Jul 2022)

Otro mercenario británico más en cautiverio. John Harding, según los medios británicos es paramédico. En la foto parece estar sosteniendo un desfibrilador.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En ningún momento Rusia amenazó a Finlandia con invadirla ni a Suecia tampoco solo les aviso al entrar en la OTAN, yo la verdad es que no se de donde narices sacais eso de que Rusia quiere conquistar Europa, ni puede ni quiere, en fin, vosoros seguir con lo mismo que cuando nos llegue la ostia economica, vas a llorar sangre.



La cantidad de veces que se han visto declaraciones por parte de los conservadores más extremistas en televisión no han sido pocas.
Pero vamos, si la "respuesta" a un acercamiento a la UE es lo que vemos en Ucrania, yo haría lo mismo...

Ahora me dirás que lo de Ucrania es mentira, que no hay militares rusos o algo así de loco....cualquiera sabe...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Se refiere a Turquía en Chipre? a USA en Siria o en Cuba? a Israel en Palestina?
> Una pena la de tuertos que hay



Turquía no es una democracia, USA en Cuba? desde cuando ocurre eso?
Lo de Israel creo que es algo más complejo, pero me interesa el tema cubano, ya que lo sacas...de donde sacas eso? Es el propio gobierno de la isla quienes mantienen en la puta miseria a la gente....


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Jul 2022)

Otro 2S7 ucraniano destruido en el área de Artemovsk.


----------



## carlosito (18 Jul 2022)

Avdeevka permite en gran manera los bombardeos sobre Donetsk y es al mismo tiempo una plaza importante antes de llegar a Kramatorsk. Durante los 8 daños de guerra se ha rodeado por una red de minas y otros dispositivos que impiden un ataque frontal sin ocasionar perdidas al bando contrario. Por eso se ha decidido una estrategia de rodearla. Sin embargo, debido a esa misma red defensiva en descrita actualmente, el avance es muy lento.

Hay dos vías de suministros que se pueden ver en el mapa. Una es por Krasnogorovka que es la ruta clave, dónde parten las tres flechas y la otra es al sur por orlovka que es la que hace falta por atacar. El trabajo es muy duro y aunque no sale en el mapa, hacia el sur tomar la localidad de Peski es importante para rodear la localidad.

Sin embargo se ven algunos avances y hay signos de deterioro en las defensas ucranianas. Es una dificultad el tema de la aviación que no puede atacar los búnkeres ya que se ubican de tal forma que los bombardeos no lo atacan en determinados caso.

Rusia deberá apoyar este frente si quiere acelerar la toma de Kramatorsk. Queda poco más de un mes de verano y con ello.se.puede evitar una prolongación innecesaria y tener una posición más ventajosa por si sucumbe el gobierno de Ucrania que ya vive una situación angustiosa.

P.s quise decir este de Krasnogorovka por Kamenka. Que es una vía ya atacada.


----------



## pemebe (18 Jul 2022)

Fuente Hindú:

*Día 145 de guerra en Ucrania: Las fuerzas rusas en modo de descanso estratégico, dos ciudades ahora en el punto de mira de Putin*
Por: News Desk

Lo más probable es que las fuerzas rusas se centren en tomar Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, lo que les dará ventaja si quieren iniciar una nueva ofensiva para tomar Kiev

Es probable que Rusia aumente su ofensiva ya que ha pausado sus operaciones en el este de Ucrania.

*William Alberque,* director del programa de control de armas del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos, en declaraciones a la agencia de noticias Moscow Times, *dijo que si Rusia ha pausado sus operaciones ofensivas es probable que aumente la escala de la violencia.*

Rusia controla en la actualidad ciudades ucranianas clave como Severodonetsk y Lisichansk y se ha hecho con una fuerte posición en el este de Ucrania. Ahora se está tomando su tiempo para reponer sus fuerzas, armas y reposicionar el ejército para poder llevar a cabo su próxima ola de ataques.

*Tras la caída de Lisichansk, las fuerzas rusas no han conseguido ningún avance territorial en el este de Ucrania. La evidencia de que Rusia está descansando sus fuerzas después de lograr ganancias estratégicas es evidente en la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso a las tropas.

"Los militares tienen la oportunidad de descansar y recibir cartas y paquetes de casa"*, dice un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Moscú controla ahora la mitad de Donbás, aunque afirma que controla la totalidad de la región y busca el control total como hace con Luhansk. Pero los expertos creen que las fuerzas rusas se están reponiendo para poder montar una nueva ofensiva para controlar Kiev.

Sin embargo, el camino hacia Kiev pasará por Sloviansk y Kramatorsk.

A pesar de que las fuerzas rusas están aplicando una pausa estratégica, continúan los ataques a las zonas limítrofes con Sloviansk. Los ataques con cohetes a un centro cultural en Vinnytsia, el ataque a una zona residencial en Chasiv Yar y los nueve ataques con misiles en Mykolaiv, que mataron a decenas de civiles, demuestran que *los ataques con misiles están dando cobertura a la campaña de reabastecimiento estratégico.

El analista militar Michael Kofman dijo que la lucha por Sloviansk y Kramatorsk será una de las batallas más importantes de la guerra en curso.* Dijo que las fuerzas rusas probablemente lanzarán un ataque en dos frentes contra estas dos ciudades, donde se moverán hacia el sur desde la ciudad de Izyum, en poder de los rusos, mientras lanzan ataques simultáneos desde el este.

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin siguió advirtiendo que sus fuerzas aún no han comenzado su ofensiva a gran escala. *Dijo que sus tropas "aún no han empezado nada en serio".*

Las fuerzas ucranianas dependen ahora de los sistemas de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142 (HIMARS) que Estados Unidos está enviando desde el mes pasado, ya que pueden ayudarle a atacar las bases rusas alejadas de las líneas del frente.


----------



## Magick (18 Jul 2022)

Forero ruso de un forum usano:

_No estoy seguro de si esto ya ha estado aquí. Moscú llevará a cabo algunos simulacros de defensa civil. Con sirenas e interrupciones de la televisión pronto. Parece que se están preparando para algo enorme. Fuente - canales locales de Tgram._


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

Claro,


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ahí pone 6000, y por cierto, he buscado en Google “rusia guerra protestas detenidos” y vaya festival de cifras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La realidad está ahí, tu no puedes mostrar apoyo a Ucrania en Rusia, vas a acabar como mínimo en los calabozos, mientras que en países como España, es posible mostrar apoyo a la invasión sin ningún tipo de problema, no hace falta que le des más vueltas...

Pero es que, además, se critica desde el mismo gobierno ruso todo lo que sea acorde a la individualidad, libertad económica, social y sexual del ser humano. Si existe un régimen parecido en la historia, este sería el de Franco, estáis apoyando eso mismo, no otra cosa

Da igual que me digas que en París han detenido a peña, la realidad es que un tio de Europa occidental, suele vivir mejor que un ruso medio de una ciudad media, puede tener acceso a más herramientas, a más libertad que al contrario, joder, pero si hay un montón de rusos que no han podido salir de su país para unas míseras vacaciones, qué os estáis fumando?

Crisis económica? vete a tu gobierno a decirle que es imbécil, que han dejado depender el asunto de la energía a un gobierno así, es que no lo merecen ni los peores rusos que te puedas encontrar,

Cojones, que todos concemos los casos de Litnivenko o Nemtsov, y que han metido en la cárcel, sin ninguna prueba a Navalny...es que, manda narices...


----------



## _LoKy_ (18 Jul 2022)

⚡ Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:

- Las Fuerzas Armadas atacaron el lugar de descarga de trenes con equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la estación Udachnoye en la RPD y más de 10 instalaciones del Grad MLRS fueron destruidas;

- Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron dos baterías del Uragan MLRS, tres pelotones del Grad MLRS y 14 pelotones de artillería de los obuses Giacint-B de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

- Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron seis UAV ucranianos en un día, interceptaron dos proyectiles del Uragan MLRS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el LPR;

- Los misiles de alta precisión de la Federación Rusa alcanzaron el punto de despliegue temporal de mercenarios de la "Legión Extranjera" en la RPD, hasta 250 combatientes extranjeros fueron eliminados

- Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron dos helicópteros Mi-8 con un ataque de artillería en el aeródromo de campo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la RPD

- Hasta 60 nacionalistas fueron asesinados por un ataque con armas de alta precisión en la ubicación del batallón de la brigada 118 de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Cherkasy

- La aviación de la Federación Rusa destruyó la instalación Buk-M1 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kramatorsk, tres almacenes con armas y un depósito de combustible en la región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro,
> 
> 
> La realidad está ahí, tu no puedes mostrar apoyo a Ucrania en Rusia, vas a acabar como mínimo en los calabozos, mientras que en países como España, es posible mostrar apoyo a la invasión sin ningún tipo de problema, no hace falta que le des más vueltas...
> ...



Te sales por las ramas, te he replicado a un mensaje que hablaba exclusivamente de detenciones, y te he respondido sobre ello.
Tu contrarréplica se sale del tema.

Dices que un tío en Europa vive bien (relativamente bien, he de añadir, particularmente), pero no olvides que eso es gracias a la energía barata, de la que ya no disponemos.

Eso será un hecho pronto, desgraciadamente, por causas que se podían haber evitado entre diciembre y mediados de febrero.

¿O esto último no es cierto? Ahí está la hemeroteca.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


>



Recuerdos de la Infancia en disco de Vinilo.
Gracias


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jul 2022)

si, y este paramédico también aunque usa métodos mas agresivos para tratar la enfermedad... a balazos


Ahora está esperando condena, que se despida de su familia ad aeternum sino hay trato o sentencia firme.


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

En el Mundo Today SÍ lo han entendido

https:// ift.tt/1bt8VnJ


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, que podría considerarse desmedida......me deja usted más tranquilo.......(no)



En la tele no me dijeron por qué Iraq entró en Kuwait. Con el tiempo he aprendido que la ausencia de esa información en un medio de masas, le da legitimidad.
Sí, así de simple.


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que digo...
> Dije que la cuestión "iraquí" es completamente diferente a la ucraniana, por lo que, analizarlo desde el mismo punto de vista es obtuso, cuanto menos...
> Pero lo importante no es eso, sino que estáis completamente alucinados con la idea de que, si USA lo hace, lo puede hacer otro y está bien...que no, coño, que invadir un puto país es una cerdada, es una puta burrada, lo haga Rusia, USA o tu vecino el del quinto inflao a gaseosa, cojones



Y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo: invadir un país es una cerdada lo haga quien lo haga.
Imagine ahora que Rusia no invade Ucraina y sigue esperando... esperando... sin hacer nada por evitar cómo el gobierno de Ucraína sigue atacando Donbass, con el gobiernos hozidentales paulatinamente más enfrentados con ellos por culpa de la propaganda creciente desde 2014, con USA cada vez más histérico por la recuperación de Crimea (?), con la OTAN cada vez más expandida por los países satélites.
EDITO: ...y por supuesto, con la ONU completamente cegada (si no vendida) a las explicaciones de los países _no hozidentales_.
Qué pasa al final.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Un tribunal ruso ha vuelto a multar a Google Corporation. A diferencia de las multas anteriores, la nueva tiene en cuenta el decreto recientemente firmado por Putin sobre multas negociables. En vista de ello, la empresa estadounidense fue multada con 21.000 millones de rublos por negarse a cumplir los requisitos de las autoridades de supervisión rusas de retirar la información prohibida para su distribución en Rusia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

*Fuerza mayor en el contrato del NS1*, gente, guano premium para el nene y la nena… última hora de Reuters, es exclusiva así que aún no se lee por ahí.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*En cuanto a la visita de Putin a Irán.*

1. Uno de los principales objetivos de la visita es preparar la conclusión de un tratado de cooperación estratégica entre Rusia e Irán, idéntico en muchos aspectos al que Irán ya ha firmado por 25 años con China.

2. Debido a razones objetivas y a la falta de necesidad de Rusia de equilibrar su posición sobre Irán con Occidente, las relaciones entre Moscú y Teherán en el plano diplomático y económico mejorarán significativamente en los próximos años.

3. Sin duda, Rusia no interferirá de forma significativa en que Irán juegue su carta nuclear, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que Irán ya ha declarado abiertamente que, si es necesario, alcanzará el 90% de enriquecimiento de uranio en un par o tres de semanas, pero aún no lo ha hecho mientras continúan las negociaciones sobre el acuerdo nuclear. En las circunstancias actuales, un colapso del acuerdo nuclear impide que Occidente garantice un mayor acceso del petróleo iraní a los mercados mundiales, lo que beneficia a la estrategia energética de Rusia en la confrontación con Occidente.

(4) En cuanto a la compra de armas entre ellos, de hecho no hay obstáculos para ello. La posición oficial de Irán de no suministrar armas a la zona de conflicto puede ser objeto de negociaciones y una tapadera para los contactos informales para suministrar drones de ataque de reconocimiento y munición de bombarderos iraníes para las fuerzas armadas rusas. A su vez, Irán está interesado en el suministro de modernos sistemas de defensa aérea y aviones de combate que necesitará si decide finalizar su programa nuclear y defenderse de los intentos israelíes y estadounidenses de atacar a Irán. Una vez que se levanten las sanciones del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas en materia de armas, Rusia tiene derecho a suministrar cualquier arma convencional a Irán, un factor que sin duda se utiliza en las negociaciones con Israel en el contexto de la limitación de los suministros de armas israelíes a Ucrania (convencionalmente hablando, si se empieza a suministrar drones a Ucrania, Irán tendrá nuevos SAM avanzados).

5. En general, como potencia regional fuerte con una iniciativa estratégica en Oriente Medio, Irán es un valioso socio/alianza para Rusia y China a la hora de enfrentarse al bloque occidental. Dicho esto, el formato actual de las relaciones es tal que la asociación con Irán no cierra la puerta a Moscú y Pekín en sus relaciones con el "desmemoriado de Riad" y los emiratíes, que ahora se ponen abiertamente al frente de Washington, como se demostró vivamente durante la visita de Biden a Oriente Medio.

6. Ahora no se espera ningún avance particular en Siria, es una posición mutuamente bloqueada, que le conviene a Rusia en esta etapa mientras esté ocupada por Ucrania. Erdogan lo sabe, por lo que probablemente volverá a intentar negociar con Putin algunas concesiones en las cuestiones kurdas y del Karabaj. A pesar de todas sus intrigas, el "amigo Recep" sigue siendo un valioso compañero de viaje para Rusia, ya que a pesar de todos los costes del acuerdo con Erdogan, es aún más molesto para Estados Unidos y Occidente en la etapa actual. Sin embargo, es mejor no darle la espalda en ningún caso, es demasiado voluble.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Fuerza mayor en el contrato del NS1*, gente, guano premium para el nene y la nena… última hora de Reuters, es exclusiva así que aún no se lee por ahí.



Es lo que están pidiendo a gritos los alemanes no? dejar de comprar gas ruso...
"Ten cuidado con lo que deseas no sea que se cumpla"


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El "Mando Operativo Sur" de Ucrania confirma la llegada a tres objetivos en Odessa: dos misiles impactaron en una instalación militar y uno en un puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## niraj (18 Jul 2022)

Después de lograr la paridad con el dólar, ahora vamos a buscar la paridad con el rublo


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Noticias de un universo paralelo.
Por cierto, el antiguo gauleiter de los territorios de la LNR ocupados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que ya fue prácticamente privado de su puesto por el exitoso avance de nuestras tropas, es ahora acusado en Ucrania que en lugar de estar en los territorios ocupados subordinados, Pasó la mayor parte del tiempo luchando por la LPR, sentado en algún lugar de la retaguardia (como el ex alcalde de Mariupol, que huyó de Mariupol en febrero a Zaporizhia y desde allí dijo que Mariupol no caería y no había necesidad de evacuar) y fracasó completamente en la organización de la defensa de las zonas de la LPR ocupadas por las AFU. Así, por un lado, nuestro ejército le privó de facto de su trabajo y, por otro, la banda de Zelensky le convierte en chivo expiatorio de su derrota en las batallas por Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, durante las cuales el gauleiter habló de que las AFU no iban a renunciar a nada, pero al final cambió de zapatos y empezó a hablar de retirada y de grandes pérdidas, mientras otros payasos contaban historias sobre la "Operación Azúcar Mojado" y la "Fortaleza Severodonetsk".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Europa destinará otros 500 millones de euros para apoyo militar a Ucrania "por la causa de la paz" (no es broma). Al mismo tiempo, Europa sigue perpleja por el hecho de que se baje la válvula del gas.
Tontos, esto también es "por el bien de la paz".









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior del LNR informa que ha establecido el control sobre Seversk. A la espera de fotos/vídeos.

PS. Si Seversk es liberada, esperamos las excusas de la propaganda ucraniana de que Seversk no es una ciudad demasiado grande y no cuenta. Anteriormente, la propaganda ucraniana aseguraba que, tras perder Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no perderían más ciudades.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto, en Ucrania, las autoridades se ocupan de los problemas más urgentes de sus habitantes

La Rada aprueba la primera lectura de la ley que prohíbe nombrar objetos geográficos con el nombre de Rusia y sus figuras









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (18 Jul 2022)

*Rusia multa a Google con 390 millones de dólares por repetidas infracciones de contenido – Interfax*
14:43 || 18/07/2022


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 18, 2022 (Map Update)


Up to 250 foreign mercenaries killed as a result of the Russian missile strike in Konstantinovka, according to the Russian...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 18 de julio de 2022







 Hasta 250 mercenarios extranjeros muertos como resultado del ataque con misiles rusos en Konstantinovka, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso;
 Misiles rusos impactaron en la zona de la estación de ferrocarril de Udachnoye, en la RPD, destruyendo escalones con equipamiento militar;
 2 helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos fueron destruidos y otros dos fueron dañados por el fuego de la artillería rusa cerca de Noviy Donbass, DPR;
 Hasta 60 militares muertos como resultado del ataque con misiles rusos a la 118ª brigada de defensa territorial de las AFU en Vitovo, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso;
 Rusia atacó a la 18ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU en Nikolayev;
 Rusia atacó a la 60ª brigada de infantería de las AFU en Novoaleksandrivka;
 Rusia atacó a la 58ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las AFU en Pokrovsk;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 6 drones ucranianos cerca de Peschanoe, Chervony Oskol, Liptsy en la región de Kharkiv, Korsun en la DPR y Novokamenka en la región de Kherson.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Suiza se niega a atender a los combatientes heridos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La razón es que no se quiere violar el estatus de neutralidad de Suiza y las Convenciones de Ginebra, que exigen que los países neutrales detengan y desarmen a los heridos, ha informado Tages Anzeiger.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, afirma que las negociaciones con Rusia son posibles "sólo después de que Rusia sea derrotada".

"Todo el mundo entiende que las negociaciones están directamente relacionadas con la situación en el frente. A todos los socios les digo una cosa muy sencilla: "Rusia debe acudir a la mesa de negociaciones tras su derrota en el campo de batalla". De lo contrario, volverá a ser el lenguaje del ultimátum", dijo Kuleba. Señaló que ahora no hay razón para negociar con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Vladimir Putin dijo en una reunión del Consejo de Desarrollo Estratégico y Proyectos Nacionales que el año pasado la tasa de pobreza en Rusia bajó al 11%, pero el ritmo es insuficiente

El Presidente ruso añadió que el principal objetivo de los proyectos nacionales sigue siendo la reducción de la pobreza en el país. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

La fuerza aérea rusa destruye a mercenarios extranjeros con un ataque de alta precisión

En concreto, el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano dice que los misiles aéreos de alta precisión en la ciudad de Kostyantynivka, en la república popular de Donetsk, han alcanzado un emplazamiento temporal de mercenarios de la llamada "legión extranjera" ucraniana. Se han destruido hasta 250 combatientes extranjeros, siete vehículos blindados y 12 vehículos especiales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

Del texto se desprende que ha llegado un barco de asistencia sanitaria como este




Pero es este otro






El Español
*El portaaviones nuclear Harry S. Truman está en Mallorca*
*Atracó en el puerto de Palma el viernes por una escala técnica y permanecerá 5 días en los que los 6000 marineros realizarán labores sociales.*


"(...)Las relaciones comunitarias son una oportunidad para que nuestros marineros retribuyan a los demás en cooperación con organizaciones locales que hacen que las comunidades sean mejores lugares para vivir", ha declarado Steven Hervey, teniente comodoro y capellán principal del Harry S. Truman.

Parte de la dotación de la embarcación realizará labores de mantenimiento básico y pintura en la Fundación Asnimo, un centro que brinda educación y atención a niños con Síndrome de Down en la isla balear. "Considero una gran bendición servir en el mar en colaboración con la Armada Española y en tierra en amistad con el pueblo español".


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Ekaterimburgo vuelve a los años 90: el centro de negocios de Manhattan intentó ser confiscado por un grupo local de delincuencia organizada

El 17 de julio, la banda de Visovsky intentó ocupar violentamente el centro de negocios de Manhattan. Una multitud de matones enmascarados con planchas de neumáticos, botes de gas, martillos y pistolas traumáticas golpearon a los guardias de seguridad del centro de negocios. Se trata del mismo OCG Vizovsky que está relacionado con la empresa de gestión Kirovskaya, y ésta mantiene una larga batalla por el edificio con otra empresa de gestión, Aurus.

Después del centro de negocios, el siguiente objetivo eran los aparcamientos de pago propiedad de Titan Ltd. En la calle Kraulya los bandidos abrieron fuego: los testigos informaron de gritos y disparos espeluznantes. El enfrentamiento criminal terminó con la detención de 22 personas.

El enfrentamiento entre las empresas gestoras lleva años. El último intento de toma fue en febrero, cuando 30 caucásicos controlaron la entrada del edificio. En aquel momento, la sociedad gestora de Aurus lo calificó de "medida forzada", y la policía no encontró nada delictivo en ello.

Me gustaría que ahora todos los detenidos fueran llevados al frente cerca de Sloviansk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

De acuerdo con la información del campo.
Seversk aún no ha sido liberada y los combates por el control de las alturas adyacentes continúan. También hay una intensa labor de artillería y MLRS sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Seversk.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*Si se reanudan las conversaciones de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia, las condiciones serán completamente diferentes*

El asesor presidencial ruso Yuriy Ushakov dijo lo siguiente.
Añadió que desde que se alcanzaron los acuerdos de Estambul, la delegación ucraniana no ha mantenido ningún contacto con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Turquía no es una democracia, USA en Cuba? desde cuando ocurre eso?
> Lo de Israel creo que es algo más complejo, pero me interesa el tema cubano, ya que lo sacas...de donde sacas eso? Es el propio gobierno de la isla quienes mantienen en la puta miseria a la gente....



Quizá se refiere a la base de Guantánamo de EEUU en territorio cubano. En 1903 EEUU firmó un "arrendamiento vitalicio" con el gobierno cubano de la época (seguramente no fue extorsión alguna).

Actualmente, más que para operaciones militares, se usa para almacenar presos políticos (personas de diversas nacionalidades que son llevadas allí a la espera de juicio). Los jueces norteamericanos ya se han pronunciado en alguna ocasión de que, como no es territorio estadounidense, ellos no tienen jurisdicción ahí. Por tanto los derechos humanos y las leyes de EEUU para recibir juicios justos no se aplican, pero no es ilegalidad alguna, al no tratarse de territorio estadounidense; ni tampoco se le puede condenar a Cuba, porque es un fragmento de territorio de que es soberano pero en el que no tiene jurisdicción.

Según el gobierno de EEUU lleva allí sólo a personas que también podría haber juzgado en territorio USA, pero es que quedaba más cerca que andar llegando hasta Miami, y dijeron ya que pasamos por aquí pues lo gestionamos en este otro sitio 

Otro práctico ejemplo del orden internacional "basado en reglas"


----------



## aurariola (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro,
> 
> 
> La realidad está ahí, tu no puedes mostrar apoyo a Ucrania en Rusia, vas a acabar como mínimo en los calabozos, mientras que en países como España, es posible mostrar apoyo a la invasión sin ningún tipo de problema, no hace falta que le des más vueltas...
> ...



te lo hubiera comprado todo hace tiempo, pero desde lo del covid ya no , vamos directos a la dictadura china pasando de largo la rusa.......
no tenemos medios de comunicacion, solo propagandistas subvencionados....
cada vez tenemos menos jueces independientes, que para eso el cgpj lo eligen los politicos.........
esos mismos politicos solo trabajan para sus propios intereses y no los nuestros.......
nos han arrestado en casa, nos han prohibido la movilidad (que es libertad), nos han prohibido despedirse de nuestros familiares enfermos cuando morian en el hospital, nos han limitado nuestra vida de muchas maneras y el ministro disculpaba el asalto de domicilios particulares saltandose por sus cojones la constitucion y todo el ordenamiento juridico.......... los jueces han ido tumbando todo con el paso del tiempo, sin molestar a los politicos, cuantos gobernantes han dimitido?
cuantos gobernantes han sido inhabilitados?
cuantos gobernantes han ido a la carcel y han pagado daños y perjuicios?
no te recuerda eso la forma de actuar y la impunidad de cualquier dictadura, no es donde estamos, es la direcion que llevamos................ y todo eso con el pueblo aplaudiendo a las ocho.


----------



## Como El Agua (18 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El "Mando Operativo Sur" de Ucrania confirma la llegada a tres objetivos en Odessa: dos misiles impactaron en una instalación militar y uno en un puente sobre el estuario del Dniéster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto a la instalación militar: "en uno de los edificios de una empresa industrial en Odessa, misiles de alta precisión destruyeron un almacén de almacenamiento de misiles antibuque Harpoon transferidos por países de la OTAN"


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127102
> 
> 
> 600 arrestados....



Debe ser la primera vez que la policia detiene a manifestantes en el mundo y es algo que nunca ha ocurrido en España, verdad??? Cuando una manifestación no gusta hay detenidos aquí y en Moscu. 

Ninguno de los 447 detenidos en movilizaciones del 15M en Madrid ha sido condenado

No vas a encontrar demasiadas diferencias porque no las hay ... Aquí mismo y hasta hace nada estaba en vigor una ley que en la práctica te dejaba desprotegido frente a abusos policiales y sin ir más lejos tenemos la ley de violencia de genero que como poco te deja vendido frente a una denuncia hasta que un juez te pueda ver ...


----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro,
> 
> 
> La realidad está ahí, tu no puedes mostrar apoyo a Ucrania en Rusia, vas a acabar como mínimo en los calabozos, mientras que en países como España, es posible mostrar apoyo a la invasión sin ningún tipo de problema, no hace falta que le des más vueltas...
> ...



Ya que conoces nombres tan extraños (Litnivenko, Nemtsov, etc) ... ¿has oído hablar alguna vez de Pablo González?

Te pongo en contexto

Nota 1: Polonia es supuestamente un país democrático de la UE.
Nota 2: Deutsche Welle es un periódico occidental de Alemania (su "Canal 24H" internacional, por eso lo hay en español):









El reportaje de Deutsche Welle sobre el caso de Pablo González


El medio público alemán Deutsche Welle ha realizado un completo reportaje sobre el caso de nuestro compañero Pablo González, siendo el primer gran medio internacional que se atreve a romper el silencio sobre este atropello a la libertad de prensa y los derechos humanos: "Pablo González es un...




www.eulixe.com


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El comandante de un pelotón de reconocimiento de la 93ª brigada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ha sido eliminado.

Se ha sabido que el comandante de un pelotón de reconocimiento de la 93ª brigada de las AFU, cuyo indicativo era "Fanat", fue eliminado.

Cabe destacar que el soldado ucraniano fallecido era miembro de los llamados "ultras" del club de fútbol Zorya de Luhansk y llevaba luchando contra sus compatriotas desde 2014. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

En el sur de la RPD se prepara un "punto de apoyo definitivo" para la liberación de todo el territorio de la República

Eduard Basurin, portavoz de la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo.
"Lo mismo ocurre en Avdeevka y cerca de Horlivka", añadió /TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _UE pide paciencia con sanciones contra Rusia
> 
> Josep Borrell dice que las sanciones antirrusas de la UE eventualmente obligarán a Moscú a ceder_
> 
> ...



El pide paciencia porque tiene el riñon cubierto pero que vaya a vivir a la calle y yo aguantaré sin respirar lo mismo que aguante el debajo de un puente ... Estan jugando y perdiendo con el bienesar de la gente y como no notan lo que esta pasando no tienen ni vergüenza en pedir esfuerzos que ellos ni notan. La UE no se creo para que fuera el retiro dorado de dinosaurios caraduras.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Turquía no es una democracia, USA en Cuba? desde cuando ocurre eso?
> Lo de Israel creo que es algo más complejo, pero me interesa el tema cubano, ya que lo sacas...de donde sacas eso? Es el propio gobierno de la isla quienes mantienen en la puta miseria a la gente....



Turquia no es una democracía?? Acaso no hay elecciones??


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> te lo hubiera comprado todo hace tiempo, pero desde lo del covid ya no , vamos directos a la dictadura china pasando de largo la rusa.......
> no tenemos medios de comunicacion, solo propagandistas subvencionados....
> cada vez tenemos menos jueces independientes, que para eso el cgpj lo eligen los politicos.........
> esos mismos politicos solo trabajan para sus propios intereses y no los nuestros.......
> ...



NI OLVIDO, NI PERDON.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Quizá se refiere a la base de Guantánamo de EEUU en territorio cubano. En 1903 EEUU firmó un "arrendamiento vitalicio" con el gobierno cubano de la época (seguramente no fue extorsión alguna).
> 
> Actualmente, más que para operaciones militares, se usa para almacenar presos políticos (personas de diversas nacionalidades que son llevadas allí a la espera de juicio). Los jueces norteamericanos ya se han pronunciado en alguna ocasión de que, como no es territorio estadounidense, ellos no tienen jurisdicción ahí. Por tanto los derechos humanos y las leyes de EEUU para recibir juicios justos no se aplican, pero no es ilegalidad alguna, al no tratarse de territorio estadounidense; ni tampoco se le puede condenar a Cuba, porque es un fragmento de territorio de que es soberano pero en el que no tiene jurisdicción.
> 
> ...



Uno más y van ....


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Amego, a diferencia de ti no soy un barra brava, tiendo a ser objetivo. La situación en Yugoslavia se había desmadradado y se daban las condiciones para entrar en el conflicto bajo el amparo del derecho internacional. Lo criticable es que los cascos azules no fueran más protectores con la población.
> 
> Afganistán era un régimen que iba contra los derechos humanos, libertades y se atrevieron a tocar suelo americano. Había cierta legitimidad.
> Irak no había legitimidad para ello, bien trolearon al gobierno americano con falsas pruebas presentando una situación que después se demostró que no existía, o bien fue el propio gobierno americano quien troleó al mundo (a España por lo menos). Lo de Irak fue decisión unilateral y muchos de los países occidentales se posicionaron en contra. No obstante, creo recordar que de aquella Putin creía aún o hacía ver que creía en la ONU y aludía a una reconstrucción del país realizada directamente desde la organización internacional.
> ...



Dejé de leer tu post cuando pones como hipótesis aunque sea entre dos de que " trolearon al gobierno americano". 

Si hombre si, pues vaya análisis tío. Oye , cualquiera q tiene dos dedos de frente sabe que el gobierno americano sabia por la CIA que no habia pruebas y eran ellos los que buscaban fabricar falsas evidencias para la ONU.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Comprender los problemas tácticos de la toma de Seversk.
Un mapa topográfico de la zona de Seversk. Como es fácil de ver, la ciudad en sí es baja y lo decisivo no es el control de Seversk en sí, sino el de las alturas adyacentes.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Julc (18 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, y este paramédico también aunque usa métodos mas agresivos para tratar la enfermedad... a balazos
> 
> 
> Ahora está esperando condena, que se despida de su familia ad aeternum sino hay trato o sentencia firme.



¿Veterano de las Malvinas?

¿Están luchando viejos de 60 años?


----------



## UsufructO (18 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> En la tele no me dijeron por qué Iraq entró en Kuwait. Con el tiempo he aprendido que la ausencia de esa información en un medio de masas, le da legitimidad.
> Sí, así de simple.



Creo recordar que les estaban robando el petroleo los kuwaities a los iraquíes, metían los tubos de lado y entraban en las bolsas de petroleo iraquíes..., pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso que tengo memoria de pez....


----------



## Elimina (18 Jul 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Creo recordar que les estaban robando el petroleo los kuwaities a los iraquíes, metían los tubos de lado y entraban en las bolsas de petroleo iraquíes..., pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso que tengo memoria de pez....



A mí me suena que estaban incumpliendo unos acuerdos, vendiendo de más, o bajo mano o algo así.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




no sé si cuentan las emisiones de los incendios ...
porque humo sale mogollón .

tanto incendio intencionado y que nadie sospeche de sicarios .

¿ qué hace Putin gastando la pasta en misiles si el reino de Marruecos consigue lo mismo con una cerilla ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Veterano de las Malvinas?
> 
> ¿Están luchando viejos de 60 años?



son los peores . 

fíjate en Biden o todos los genocidas viejos decrépitos que mandaron asesinar a millones de personas inocentes .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

Había leído que la infraestructura británica no está hecha para el calor de esta semana, pero… guau


----------



## dabuti (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Había leído que la infraestructura británica no está hecha para el calor de esta semana, pero… guau



¡Me descojono!    Hoy ya no ceno. Los piratas a casi 40 grados....


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

lo dudo, Siria es el país con más hospitales del mundo 




ignorante dijo:


> Quizá se refiere a la base de Guantánamo de EEUU en territorio cubano. En 1903 EEUU firmó un "arrendamiento vitalicio" con el gobierno cubano de la época (seguramente no fue extorsión alguna).
> 
> Actualmente, más que para operaciones militares, se usa para almacenar presos políticos (personas de diversas nacionalidades que son llevadas allí a la espera de juicio). Los jueces norteamericanos ya se han pronunciado en alguna ocasión de que, como no es territorio estadounidense, ellos no tienen jurisdicción ahí. Por tanto los derechos humanos y las leyes de EEUU para recibir juicios justos no se aplican, pero no es ilegalidad alguna, al no tratarse de territorio estadounidense; ni tampoco se le puede condenar a Cuba, porque es un fragmento de territorio de que es soberano pero en el que no tiene jurisdicción.
> 
> ...




uno de esos selectos territorios sin estado que pirran al alfombras, una Isla Tortuga abierta a piratas, secuestradores y torturadores bajo el pabellón de barras y estrellas


edito, también es una gran democracia con McDonalds


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¡Me descojono!    Hoy ya no ceno. Los piratas a casi 40 grados....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127325



Lo mejor es que no tienen aire acondicionado. Muchos abuelos anglos lo van a pasar muy pero que muy mal esta semana. Esperemos que les enseñen cosas básicas como abanicarse, hidratarse, y no salir a la calle a tomar el té de las 5.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Y sobre la topografía de la zona ofensiva en las direcciones de Eslava y Seversko-Soledera.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126938
> 
> 
> "9.000 millones mensuales SOLO para mantener la AAPP".... ¿Les han subido el sueldo un 200%?




No hace falta, *ahora tiene un millón de soldados* (paga el Estado) que antes no tenía. Y también tiene que pagar el petróleo que importa (le volaron todas las refinerías).

Te aviso que la cifra no me la invento por el escote, *es lo que pidió Zelinsky* (y está la noticia en el hilo, no me pidas que te la busque).


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Explosiones en Mykolayiv, alerta aérea en la mayoría de las regiones ucranianas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Lo mejor es que no tienen aire acondicionado. Muchos abuelos anglos lo van a pasar muy pero que muy mal esta semana. Esperemos que les enseñen cosas básicas como abanicarse, hidratarse, y no salir a la calle a tomar el té de las 5.



Bueno, la verdad es que si me pongo a pensar en los abuelos me da mal rollo  y he de reconocer que el tiempo que viví en UK (año 2000) me trataron de PM.


----------



## Magick (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad es que si me pongo a pensar en los abuelos me da mal rollo  y he de reconocer que el tiempo que viví en UK (año 2000) me trataron de PM.



Daños colaterales.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Daños colaterales.



Al parecer no les funcionan los trenes y piden a la población que los use lo imprescindible. Un cagadero tercermundista....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

Gazprom suspende el flujo de gas a Alemania indefinidamente.

Fuentes.

Gazprom Declares Force Majeure, Will Halt Gas Flows To Germany Indefinitely | ZeroHedge

Coordinated actions across Europe are essential to prevent a major gas crunch: Here are 5 immediate measures – Analysis - IEA


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Cada vez que uno de estos hijos de puta dice la palabra "democracia" o "libertad" lo traduzco en mi mente como "Guerra y saqueo".


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Gazprom suspende el flujo de gas a Alemania indefinidamente.
> 
> Fuentes.
> 
> ...



No está confirmado aún y Zerohedge es como el New York Times pero en versión Trumpista. Yo me espero a tener una fuente más fiable.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Fuerza mayor en el contrato del NS1*, gente, guano premium para el nene y la nena… última hora de Reuters, es exclusiva así que aún no se lee por ahí.



Aquí está la noticia
Exclusive: Russia's Gazprom declares force majeure on some gas supplies to Europe

*EXCLUSIVA: Gazprom de Rusia declara fuerza mayor en algunos suministros de gas a Europa*


2 minutos de lectura

Una vista muestra una pantalla con el logo de Gazprom en el Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo (SPIEF) en San Petersburgo, Rusia, 17 de junio de 2022. REUTERS/Anton Vaganov/
LONDRES, 18 jul (Reuters) - Gazprom de Rusia declaró fuerza mayor en el suministro de gas a Europa a al menos un cliente importante, según una carta de Gazprom que se sumará a los temores europeos de escasez de combustible.
Con fecha del 14 de julio y vista por Reuters el lunes, la fuerza legal de la carta es proteger a Gazprom de los pagos de compensación por la interrupción del suministro, pero corre el riesgo de aumentar las tensiones entre Rusia y Occidente por la invasión de Ucrania que Moscú llama una "operación militar especial". .
Publicidad · Desplázate para continuar

La carta decía que Gazprom, que tiene el monopolio de las exportaciones de gas ruso por gasoducto, no pudo cumplir con sus obligaciones de suministro debido a circunstancias "extraordinarias".
Dijo que la cláusula de fuerza mayor, invocada para liberar a una empresa de las obligaciones contractuales debido a factores fuera de su control, era retroactivamente efectiva a partir de las entregas a partir del 14 de junio.
Una fuente comercial, que pidió no ser identificada debido a la sensibilidad del tema, dijo que la carta se refería a los suministros a través del oleoducto Nord Stream 1, una importante ruta de suministro a Alemania y más allá.
Publicidad · Desplázate para continuar

Gazprom no hizo comentarios de inmediato.
El oleoducto Nord Stream 1 está cerrado por mantenimiento anual, que debe completarse el 21 de julio, pero algunos de los clientes europeos de Gazprom están nerviosos de que no se reanude el suministro. Lee mas
Uno de ellos, el grupo austriaco de petróleo y gas OMV (OMVV.VI) , dijo el lunes que esperaba que las entregas de gas desde Rusia a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reanudaran según lo planeado. Lee mas
*RETARDO DE TURBINA*
Incluso antes de que Nord Stream comenzara el mantenimiento el 11 de julio, Gazprom había reducido el 14 de junio los envíos a través del oleoducto bajo el Mar Báltico a Alemania, citando el retraso del mantenimiento de una turbina en Canadá por parte del proveedor de equipos Siemens Energy (ENR1n.DE) .
Publicidad · Desplázate para continuar

La declaración de fuerza mayor de Gazprom es efectiva desde el 14 de junio, eximiéndola de cualquier compensación por déficit desde entonces.
La Unión Europea, que ha impuesto sanciones a Moscú, tiene como objetivo dejar de usar combustibles fósiles rusos para 2027, pero quiere que los suministros continúen por ahora mientras desarrolla fuentes alternativas.
Los suministros de gas rusos se han reducido a través de las principales rutas, incluso a través de Ucrania y Bielorrusia y a través de Nord Stream 1 bajo el Mar Báltico.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Malditas normas de ius cogens creadas para evitar el genocidio, el uso de armas nucleares, las muertes arbitrarias, el uso de armas no convencionales frente a poblaciones civiles y promover la resolución pacífica de los conflictos, las fronteras y el respeto a los pueblos que las habitan. QUE SE JODAN. YO QUIERO SER COMO PUTÍN y CONQUISTAR como sea. VIVA EL RISK.
> 
> Lo curioso de muchos de ustedes es que critican el mantenimiento de un Estado artificial producto de X (parece que al ser "creación" soviética y ser Rusia la heredera natural de la Unión tiene legitimidad para modficiarlo en cuanto desee aún mediante la fuerza) y a la vez defienden a ultranza el mantenimiento de la Yugoslavia de Tito aunque se desintegrase por si sola, o que el pueblo checheno con una cultura y lengua diferente fuese arrasado en cuanto quiso declararse independiente.
> 
> En cuanto a los presidentes yanquis lo que dices son hipótesis q no tuvieron lugar. Solo la familia Bush y los Roosevelt han tocado chapa, y en el caso de estos últimos hubo casi 40 años de por medio. No ha sido una transmisión descarada de poder.



Manda huevos, Yugoslavia se desintegró sola, lo q hay q oir. Hasta recuerdo al papa rogando por los croatas "q al fin y al cabo son católicos " ... jejejeje ni mencionaba a los serbios, esos sí podían morir.

Y que hacía UK,Alemania, etc ? Ayudar a negociar ? 

Yo estuve allí antes de las olimpiadas de Sarajevo y era el país más unido que he visto dentro de su diversidad.Idioma serbocroata, por ejemplo, sin intentar delimitar sus particularidades. Líder mundial en deportes de equipo, waterpolo,balonmano, baloncesto, voley.

Un pais destrozado por inculcar el odio y el ansia de poder de líderes de segunda fila.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí está la noticia
> Exclusive: Russia's Gazprom declares force majeure on some gas supplies to Europe
> 
> *EXCLUSIVA: Gazprom de Rusia declara fuerza mayor en algunos suministros de gas a Europa*
> ...



Vale, pero esto dice que es debido al tema de la turbina. Así que cuando la tengan de vuelta (si es que se la dan) seguirán bombeando gas. Además el Nord Stream 1 es el principal gasoducto, pero no el unico.

Edito: BASF está subiendo en bolsa. Y esto no tiene mucho sentido si fuera verdad que se va a cortar todo el gas ruso. Ya que BASF (la mayor petroquímica del mundo) depende al 95% del gas ruso.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Los nazis ingleses, son los más democráticos


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vale, pero esto dice que es debido al tema de la turbina. Así que cuando la tengan de vuelta (si es que se la dan) seguirán bombeando gas. Además el Nord Stream 1 es el principal gasoducto, pero no el unico.
> 
> Edito: BASF está subiendo en bolsa. Y esto no tiene mucho sentido si fuera verdad que se va a cortar todo el gas ruso. Ya que BASF (la mayor petroquímica del mundo) depende al 95% del gas ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127401



Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar con el gas.
El artículo no habla de que Gazprom va a volver a bombear, eso lo dices tú y los austríacos.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar con el gas.
> El artículo no habla de volver a bombear, eso lo dices tú.



El artículo dice "Uno de ellos, el grupo austriaco de petróleo y gas OMV (OMVV.VI) , dijo el lunes que *esperaba que las entregas de gas desde Rusia a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reanudarán según lo planeado". *

Además, repito: Si eso fuera verdad, empresas como BASF no estarían hoy subiendo un 4% sino cayendo un 30%.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad. Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.Me cago en la puta Libertad.



Pero no os habeis ido a China, a Korea del Norte, a Cuba...a gozar de las virtudes del marxismo liberticida.

La vida tiene que merecer la pena ser vivida...en el fondo te lo dices para ti mismo...pero no lo piensas...a menos que seas un psicopata fanatizado y totalitario.

Psicologia inversa con vuestros dobles y triples pensares.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No está confirmado aún y Zerohedge es como el New York Times pero en versión Trumpista. Yo me espero a tener una fuente más fiable.



La industria alemana se encuentra como la rana en la cocina. Un gas 40% más caro y de peor calidad, de dudosa llegada tras las misteriosas explosiones en la red USA, y el gas ruso que tampoco va a llegar..,. a no ser que...se dejen de gilipolleces de seguididmos belicistas a ciegas.
Alemania se encuentra por ahora en un callejón sin salida que solo podría solucionar en un plis plás nuestro eximio experto en dipomacia el Doctor Antonio.

KIEV 1942, in memoria.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Vale, pero esto dice que es debido al tema de la turbina. Así que cuando la tengan de vuelta (si es que se la dan) seguirán bombeando gas. Además el Nord Stream 1 es el principal gasoducto, pero no el unico.
> 
> Edito: BASF está subiendo en bolsa. Y esto no tiene mucho sentido si fuera verdad que se va a cortar todo el gas ruso. Ya que BASF (la mayor petroquímica del mundo) depende al 95% del gas ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127401



La turbina va a tardar en volver a funcionar “un tiempito”, parece ser.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El artículo dice "Uno de ellos, el grupo austriaco de petróleo y gas OMV (OMVV.VI) , dijo el lunes que *esperaba que las entregas de gas desde Rusia a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reanudarán según lo planeado". *
> 
> Además, repito: Si eso fuera verdad, empresas como BASF no estarían hoy subiendo un 4% sino cayendo un 30%.



Como sabrás, Gazprom es rusa, no austríaca.
Por tanto, repito, en ningún sitio salvo tú y los austriacos, dicen que Gazprom vaya a volver a bombear.


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El artículo dice "Uno de ellos, el grupo austriaco de petróleo y gas OMV (OMVV.VI) , dijo el lunes que *esperaba que las entregas de gas desde Rusia a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reanudarán según lo planeado". *
> 
> Además, repito: Si eso fuera verdad, empresas como BASF no estarían hoy subiendo un 4% sino cayendo un 30%.



Creo recordar que fue un tal Marx quien definió muy acertadamente a la Bolsa como el lugar donde los capitalistas se despluman unos a otros..., ergo lo de la credibilidad lo dejo para otro día. Por cierto, estamos en BURBUJA y yo con estosd pelos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No está confirmado aún y Zerohedge es como el New York Times pero en versión Trumpista. Yo me espero a tener una fuente más fiable.



La fuente es una exclusiva de Reuters  
No está confirmado que el cliente sea alemán, pero camina como un pato y grazna como un pato, ya sabes.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

1812 - Napoleón: El invierno será duro. Es necesario derrotar a Rusia antes del frío.

1941 - Hitler: El invierno será duro. Es necesario derrotar a Rusia antes del frío.

2022 - UE y EEUU: El invierno será duro...

Putin: "La historia no es un maestro, es un guardián y castiga por las lecciones mal aprendidas"


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El artículo dice "Uno de ellos, el grupo austriaco de petróleo y gas OMV (OMVV.VI) , dijo el lunes que *esperaba que las entregas de gas desde Rusia a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reanudarán según lo planeado". *
> 
> Además, repito: Si eso fuera verdad, empresas como BASF no estarían hoy subiendo un 4% sino cayendo un 30%.



Y otra cosa. “Según lo planeado” es entre un 40 y un 60 por ciento de capacidad.


----------



## Bartleby (18 Jul 2022)

Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Y otra cosa. “Según lo planeado” es entre un 40 y un 60 por ciento de capacidad.



Pero vamos a ver, que lo dice un austriaco, no lo dice Gazprom.
Es como si ponéis un párrafo que dice: "Hay un señor de Murcia que dice que el gas vuelve".
Pues fale.

Que puede que vuelva o no. Pero el artículo no habla de ello.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La turbina va a tardar en volver a funcionar “un tiempito”, parece ser.



Eso sí los canadienses no la han devuelto hecha mierda. Canadá es prácticamente el estado 51 de Estados Unidos.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Hijos de puta ya se queda corto. Por cierto: Esto me anima a coger el coche más.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, que lo dice un austriaco, no lo dice Gazprom.
> Es como si ponéis un párrafo que dice: "Hay un señor de Murcia que dice que el gas vuelve".
> Pues fale.
> 
> Que puede que vuelva o no. Pero el artículo no habla de ello.



Pues fale si lo de los austriacos es mentira, pero te repito: BASF está subiendo y el Euro apreciándose un poco frente al dólar.
Si la noticia del gas fuera cierta las empresas alemanas estarían cayendo a plomo y el euro con ellas.

Se calcula que si los rusos cerraran el gas completamente el euro se iría a 0,80 dólares (lo que a mi por cierto me vendría de PM).

PS Y tú lo sabes, bribón, qué te dedicas a cosas de economía y bolsa ¿no?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Eso sí los canadienses no la han devuelto echa mierda. Canadá es prácticamente el estado 51 de Estados Unidos.



De eso parece ir la copla. Tardará estar en manos de Gazprom y podrían darle mil vueltas por si estuviese saboteada.

Va para largo.



Sobre la bolsa: Es julio, no perdamos de vista eso.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

El plan imperial: La UE (Alemania, sobretodo) basa su riqueza y competitividad 
en la importación de materias primas baratas. Osease: lasque consigue de Rusia. 

EE.UU. elimina esas importaciones utilizando las sanciones y a los caniches locales 
para que, ahora, los "compre" a cambio de nada. El mismo método que Occidente
usó con los europeos del Este allá en los 90, pero ahora EEUU es lo hace con ellos.
Todo adquirido como chatarra, porque ahora ya son todos pobres, no poseen nada,
ni siquiera la tierra en su propio país.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*La cadena de televisión opositora rusa Dozhd reaunda sus emisiones en YouTube.*
La cadena de televisión opositora rusa *Dozhd *reanudará este lunes sus emisiones en la plataforma de YouTube tras una suspensión de sus actividades durante casi seis meses por el bloqueo de sus emisiones en *Rusia *a raíz de la cobertura de la *guerra en Ucrania*, ha informado el propio medio.

"El lunes, 18 de julio, TV Rain (Dozhd) reanuda su trabajo. La primera transmisión en YouTube comenzará a las 20.00 hora de Moscú" (17.00 GMT), señala el comunicado de la cadena.

La cadena indica que la vuelta de Dozhd será paulatina. "Primero retomaremos la transmisión de las noticias. Más tarde, traeremos de vuelta el programas de entrevistas. Después comenzaremos a producir más contenido. Planeamos lanzar varios proyectos nuevos este otoño", explica.

El medio promete seguir hablando de los acontecimientos mundiales "sin censura y manipulación", tal y como lo hizo durante "los últimos 12 años". Informa Efe


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El plan imperial: La UE (Alemania, sobretodo) basa su riqueza y competitividad
> en la importación de materias primas baratas. Osease: lasque consigue de Rusia.
> 
> EE.UU. elimina esas importaciones utilizando las sanciones y a los caniches locales
> ...



Finlandia sería el ejemplo de lo que se avecina en Europa. Las minas han sido vendidas
a los canadienses y Nokia prácticamente ha desaparecido. Y con lo de Siemens, váyanse
haciendo haciendo una idea.


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De eso parece ir la copla. Tardará estar en manos de Gazprom y podrían darle mil vueltas por si estuviese saboteada.
> 
> Va para largo.
> 
> ...



Siemens responde de la reparación así que Canada no gana nada con el sabotaje, y me imagino que querrá repatriar algún día un cocinero canadiense con galones visto por última vez en Mariupol 

es julio y la volsa sube con noticias positivas como la vuelta de la turvina


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Siemens responde de la reparación así que Canada no gana nada con el sabotaje, y me imagino que querrá repatriar algún día un cocinero canadiense con galones visto por última vez en Mariupol
> 
> es julio y la volsa sube con noticias positivas como la vuelta de la turvina



¿Te has peleado con las "Bes"?


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Ahora mismo salgo en coche a quemar gasofa


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No está confirmado aún y Zerohedge es como el New York Times pero en versión Trumpista. Yo me espero a tener una fuente más fiable.



Además citando a Reuters que independiente, independiente, no es.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

Ahora mismo, en toda Bielorrusia sólo hay un avión en el aire 





El puto amo


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ahora mismo salgo en coche a quemar gasofa



Que nos pongan Teslas sin impuestos y con margen cero para Elon...y será un buen bonito gesto. Y así vemos cuan de preocupados están.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Los cohetes de precisión Himars le dan un nuevo impulso a Ucrania.*
Los cohetes de precisión Himars que Estados Unidos suministra a Ucrania han dado a su ejército un nuevo impulso en el campo de batalla, haciendo* inclinar la balanza en contra de Rusia*, lo que puede presionar a frenar la ofensiva, según expertos.

Desde mediados de junio, Ucrania ha logrado destruir más de *20 grandes depósitos de munición* y puestos de comando rusos empleando los Himars, objetivos que antes estaban fuera del alcance de la artillería tradicional.

Videos publicados en redes sociales muestran explosiones de depósitos de municiones, *en especial en Lugansk*, Nova Kakhovka, y otros sitios, controlados por Rusia, probando el poder y precisión de esta nueva arma.


----------



## Eslacaña (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Esto recuerda a la 2GM cuando los rusos enviaban al frente a gente sin fusiles y solo tenías uno si el que iba delante lo abatían y lo podías recoger.


----------



## Remequilox (18 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Siemens responde de la reparación así que Canada no gana nada con el sabotaje, y me imagino que querrá repatriar algún día un cocinero canadiense con galones visto por última vez en Mariupol
> 
> es julio y la volsa sube con noticias positivas como la vuelta de la turvina



Eso es lo que Gazprom le está pidiendo a Siemens, y que al parecer, Siemens aun no ha puesto por escrito.

Y es lógico, con los antecedentes Siemens-Stuxnet, y dado que es un equipo crítico, las cositas tienen que estar MUY claras.

De momento solo ha salido en prensa que "una" turbina salió de Canadá hacia Alemania, en avión. Nadie sabe, ni consta en ningún documento que esa turbina sea "la" turbina reparada, ni que se ha verificado, que piezas se han cambiado, que pruebas y homologaciones y certificaciones lleva, ni nada.
Tampoco consta que Siemens mantenga su compromiso (firmado y no denunciado) de seguir prestando servicios de mantenimiento en los siguientes 5 equipos críticos.

Así que.... Como no espabilen, llega el otoño y la bombona de gas vacía.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Las sanciones de la UE no detendrán los combates en Ucrania (c) Borrell

¿Qué hacer en este caso?
Deberíamos adoptar el séptimo paquete de sanciones, que no afectará a nada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Siemens responde de la reparación* así que Canada no gana nada con el sabotaje, y me imagino que querrá repatriar algún día un cocinero canadiense con galones visto por última vez en Mariupol
> 
> es julio y la volsa sube con noticias positivas como la vuelta de la turvina




Siemens es un nombre sin mácula.









Iran accuses Siemens of helping launch Stuxnet cyber-attack


Senior official says German engineering giant supplied US and Israel with details of control system used by Tehran




www.theguardian.com






¿Dónde dices que está la turbina? ¿En camino, en Alemania, en Rusia… a tres tornillos de estar funcionando?


Que estén haciendo subeybaja con las acciones no quiere decir que haya buenas noticias. 


Mira qué ha escrito hoy el director ejecutivo de la AIE. COSAS CHULISIMAS.


----------



## Pirro (18 Jul 2022)

Qué putada. Yo llenaba el tanque pensando que financiaba lapidamientos de adúlteras y ahorcamientos de homosexuales.


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127139
> 
> 
> Otro mercenario británico más en cautiverio. John Harding, según los medios británicos es paramédico. En la foto parece estar sosteniendo un desfibrilador.





Todos los mercenarios eran "cocineros", "enfermeros" o "maestros de jardín de infantes"


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*Turquía congelará las solicitudes de Finlandia y Suecia para ingresar en la OTAN si estos países no cumplen sus promesas de "luchar contra el terrorismo" (extraditar a combatientes de la oposición turca y kurdos a Erdogan).*

El anuncio fue hecho por Erdoğan, que considera que Suecia no ha mostrado hasta ahora ninguna voluntad de cumplir las condiciones de Ankara.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no sé si cuentan las emisiones de los incendios ...
> porque humo sale mogollón .
> 
> tanto incendio intencionado y que nadie sospeche de sicarios .
> ...



Lo incendios muy probablemente están siendo provocados por el Sol, como no me canso de avisar incluso en este hilo. Os dije que se producían cuando la actividad del Sol era importante, y precisamente eso sucede estos días. Lo mismo el calorazo que estamos sintiendo, y sí, ya sé que estamos en verano, pero las curvas de aumento y bajada de temperaturas, concuerdan con la actividad solar.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El robot zapador ruso Prokhod-1 barre los campos de minas ucranianos

El nuevo robot-sapper se basa en el vehículo blindado de desminado BRM-3MA. Este último, a su vez, se basa en el tanque T-90 con un motor de 1.000 caballos de potencia y una mayor protección contra las minas. La parte delantera del casco y la caseta están cubiertas con contenedores de protección dinámica. El BRM-3MA está empujando una red de arrastre con rodillos, cortadores y jammers para fusibles controlados por radio delante. La tripulación del vehículo está formada por 2 personas. El complejo crea pases de campos de minas de 4,5 m de ancho en condiciones de combate para las columnas de tropas, tanto en modo de operación con tripulación como sin tripulación (a distancia y automática).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Ceder en las sanciones sería caer en la "trampa" de Putin, advierte Ucrania.*
El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba*, pidió este lunes a sus homólogos de la Unión Europea que no caigan en la "trampa" de ceder ante el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, en cuanto a las sanciones contra Rusia.

"El verdadero objetivo de Putin es el *empobrecimiento de Europa*. Quiere poner a la opinión pública en contra de los gobiernos de turno, con la esperanza de reemplazarlos con fuerzas radicales que serían más favorables a Rusia", advirtió Kuleba en un discurso ante los cancilleres comunitarios reunidos en Bruselas.

El primer ministro de Hungría,* Viktor Orban*, calificó el viernes las sanciones de la Unión Europea (UE) de "error" al afirmar que "no habían conseguido sus objetivos" y que, además, estaban asfixiando a la economía europea.

"El plan de Putin pasa *no sólo por destruir a mi país*, sino sumergir a toda Europa en una crisis. Ya se puede ver cómo utiliza la más mínima dependencia de Europa hacia Rusia para alcanzar sus objetivos", señaló Kuleba.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Había leído que la infraestructura británica no está hecha para el calor de esta semana, pero… guau



Y más de lo mismo que le acabo de soltar a @ATARAXIO . A ver si es común, no digo que nunca haya sucedido, que se derrita una pista de aterrizaje en Reino Unido.



> REPORTERO DE SKY NEWS, CITANDO UNA FUENTE MILITAR: LA FUERZA AÉREA REAL DEL REINO UNIDO HA SUSPENDIDO LOS VUELOS DE ENTRADA Y SALIDA DE SU MAYOR BASE AÉREA EN EL REINO UNIDO PORQUE LA "PISTA DE ATERRIZAJE SE HA DERRETIDO" CON EL CALOR.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

....


El Mercader dijo:


> Pues fale si lo de los austriacos es mentira, pero te repito: BASF está subiendo y el Euro apreciándose un poco frente al dólar.
> Si la noticia del gas fuera cierta las empresas alemanas estarían cayendo a plomo y el euro con ellas.
> 
> Se calcula que si los rusos cerraran el gas completamente el euro se iría a 0,80 dólares (lo que a mi por cierto me vendría de PM).
> ...



¿Dónde tiene sus factorías BASF?

El sitio más grande de Verbund en el Grupo BASF se encuentra en Ludwigshafen, Alemania. El concepto Verbund se desarrolló y optimizó aquí y luego se aplicó a otros sitios alrededor del mundo.

En su mercado local de Europa, BASF también opera un sitio de Verbund en Amberes, Bélgica. Los pilares de la presencia de BASF en el importante mercado químico de América del Norte son los sitios de *Geismar, Louisiana y Freeport, Texas,* que operan según el principio Verbund. Estos sitios se fortalecen aún más con el cracker a vapor en *Port Arthur, Texas*. En el mercado de rápido crecimiento de *Asia Pacífico, BASF opera dos sitios de Verbund en Kuantan, Malasia y Nanjing, China.*

En 2020, comenzamos la construcción de las primeras plantas en el sitio integrado Verbund planificado en* Zhanjiang, China.*

Los puntos rojos son factorías importantes:


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los cohetes de precisión Himars le dan un nuevo impulso a Ucrania.*
> Los cohetes de precisión Himars que Estados Unidos suministra a Ucrania han dado a su ejército un nuevo impulso en el campo de batalla, haciendo* inclinar la balanza en contra de Rusia*, lo que puede presionar a frenar la ofensiva, según expertos.
> 
> Desde mediados de junio, Ucrania ha logrado destruir más de *20 grandes depósitos de munición* y puestos de comando rusos empleando los Himars, objetivos que antes estaban fuera del alcance de la artillería tradicional.
> ...



_*Game Changer N°... *_


----------



## Discordante (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No hace falta, *ahora tiene un millón de soldados* (paga el Estado) que antes no tenía. Y también tiene que pagar el petróleo que importa (le volaron todas las refinerías).
> 
> Te aviso que la cifra no me la invento por el escote, *es lo que pidió Zelinsky* (y está la noticia en el hilo, no me pidas que te la busque).



Zelesnky pidio 5.000 millones de $ mensuales para mantener el esfuerzo belico. No hace falta que lo busques.



coscorron dijo:


> Creo que se puede deber a que hay muchos más soldados y mercenarios que pagar ...



Yo creo que mas bien se debe a que es un numero inventado por algun idiota, probablemente algun periodista iletrado/anumerico, que no ha hecho ni el mas simple de los calculos y repetido, y magnificado, hasta la saciedad por gente que no dedica ni 30 segundos a pensar si lo que escribe tiene sentido.

Solo es mi opinion. Tal vez me equivoque. Pero no es el caso me temo.


----------



## VittorioValencia (18 Jul 2022)

Este es un canal pro ruso. Lo subo por la propuesta china de seguridad global. No he leido, ni escuchado, en los medios sobre ese tema, suena importante para la humanidad.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> La turbina va a tardar en volver a funcionar “un tiempito”, parece ser.



En cuanto toque suelo europeo las destruyen los ucranianos


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

China exige a EE.UU. que cancele el acuerdo de armas con Taiwán

China ha exigido a Estados Unidos que cancele un acuerdo de armas con Taiwán por valor de 108 millones de dólares. El coronel Tang Kefei, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional de China, dijo.

"La parte china exige que la parte estadounidense cancele inmediatamente el mencionado plan de venta de armas a Taiwán y detenga todas las ventas de armas y corte los lazos militares entre Estados Unidos y Taiwán", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Información de primera línea del enemigo. *Datos del Estado Mayor de las AFU:*

▪Las fuerzas rusas están mejorando la posición táctica de sus unidades en la dirección de Izyum - Barvenkovo. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están bombardeando las posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Chepol, Karnaukhovka, Vernopolye, Bogorodichne, Dibrovne, Dolyna, Krasnopolye y Adamovka. Las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas realizaron ataques aéreos contra el enemigo cerca de Prudyanka y Bogorodichne.

▪El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva en dirección a Bakhmut y Seversk.

▪En la dirección de Bakhmut, las fuerzas armadas rusas disparan artillería contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Vymky, Berestovoye, Bilohovka, Pokrovske, Veselaya Dolina, Kurdyumovka, Mayske y Shumy.

▪En la dirección de Avdiivka, las tropas rusas intensificaron sus acciones de asalto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Eso es lo que Gazprom le está pidiendo a Siemens, y que al parecer, Siemens aun no ha puesto por escrito.
> 
> Y es lógico, con los antecedentes Siemens-Stuxnet, y dado que es un equipo crítico, las cositas tienen que estar MUY claras.
> 
> ...




Gazprom puede pedirle a Siemens lo que quiera, estaría bueno, pero no sabemos si tiene el derecho ..




ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Siemens es un nombre sin mácula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yo no digo nada, lo dice reuters que tiene una existencia muy larga como suministradora de chismes y diretes









Canada sends repaired Nord Stream turbine to Germany, Kommersant reports


Canada sent a turbine for the Nord Stream gas pipeline to Germany by plane on July 17 after repair work had been completed, Kommersant newspaper reported on Monday, citing people familiar with the situation.




www.reuters.com





quien de la AIE? si es el mismo que dijo que también había que depreciar el producto manufacturado ruso (gasolina, gasoil ...) no me sorprende, los lobies energéticos occidentales están desesperados con Putin


----------



## rascachapas (18 Jul 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Creo recordar que les estaban robando el petroleo los kuwaities a los iraquíes, metían los tubos de lado y entraban en las bolsas de petroleo iraquíes..., pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso que tengo memoria de pez....



Según la wikipedia, es correcto. Les estaban haciendo competencia desleal con su propio petróleo. 

"Las primeras justificaciones de Hussein incluyeron el argumento de que el territorio kuwaití era en realidad una provincia iraquí, y que esa anexión era la represalia a la “guerra económica” en la que Kuwait había combatido perforando hacia las reservas de petróleo iraquíes."


----------



## Peineto (18 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Además citando a Reuters que independiente, independiente, no es.



Ciertamente y que ha debido sacar la noticia de la información proporcionada por la agencia internacional de la energía cuyo enlace puse y parece ser que ha pasado desapercibido por lo que lo adjunto cansinamente de nuevo.

After many months of warning signs, Russia’s latest moves to squeeze natural gas flows are a red alert for the EU


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Aquí en Valencia llevan años reduciendo el ancho de las vías con 'carriles bici', ensanchando aceras, recortando cada vez más el acceso de vehículos no públicos al centro de la ciudad. Está más que claro que ya habían decidido todo esto hace mucho, y los progres de aquí, el Ribó y la mujer del pedófilo actuando para el NOM y su trastornada visión de futuro... que están forzando primero con la plandemia y ahora con la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## No al NOM (18 Jul 2022)

Hola mis goyim, os voy a preñar a pelo haha


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Siemens es un nombre sin mácula.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con Siemens España me tope un par de veces.

La primera eran incapaces de lograr un radio-enlace entre dos puntos, se entiende que la electrónica fuera capaz de entenderse, lo hicimos nosotros pero ellos se reservaron el paso final, la puesta en marcha, que era lo más fácil y la podíamos haber hecho nosotros con los ojos cerrados.

La segunda ofertamos un sistema de comunicaciones a un precio rebajado y Siemens hizo una oferta a precio cero para sacarnos.


@alfonbass estaría contento


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar





O sea... cada vez que vivimos estamos apoyando a Rusia...  
No tendrás NADA y serás feliz. 

Lo más bonito es que Rusia no nos hizo NADA... pero todo sea para que no gobierne la ultraderecha !!


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Te sales por las ramas, te he replicado a un mensaje que hablaba exclusivamente de detenciones, y te he respondido sobre ello.
> Tu contrarréplica se sale del tema.
> 
> Dices que un tío en Europa vive bien (relativamente bien, he de añadir, particularmente), pero no olvides que eso es gracias a la energía barata, de la que ya no disponemos.
> ...



No es "solo" por la energía barata...

Un inglés o un holandés vive como vive porque ha tenido las herramientas, vive en un país donde se puede emprender, sacar un negocio y hacer que el esfuerzo cuente con un buen resultado final

Eso no lo puede decir cualquiera, porque además, una de las claves para que eso ocurra es que la política y la ideología, no ocupa mucha parte del tiempo de esa persona...

En cambio, si lo que proponemos es que sea la ideología, la nación, el estado y diversas bobadas en la mente de la gente, haceque esta no sea productiva, no hay mucho más


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Manda huevos, Yugoslavia se desintegró sola, lo q hay q oir. Hasta recuerdo al papa rogando por los croatas "q al fin y al cabo son católicos " ... jejejeje ni mencionaba a los serbios, esos sí podían morir.
> 
> Y que hacía UK,Alemania, etc ? Ayudar a negociar ?
> 
> ...



Detrás de todo necionanismo estéril de esos que han surgido las últimas décadas está siempre el señor que le mete la mano en el culo a los títeres que lo lideran, que siempre son gente oscura salida de la aparente nada.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y creo que todos estamos de acuerdo: invadir un país es una cerdada lo haga quien lo haga.
> Imagine ahora que Rusia no invade Ucraina y sigue esperando... esperando... sin hacer nada por evitar cómo el gobierno de Ucraína sigue atacando Donbass, con el gobiernos hozidentales paulatinamente más enfrentados con ellos por culpa de la propaganda creciente desde 2014, con USA cada vez más histérico por la recuperación de Crimea (?), con la OTAN cada vez más expandida por los países satélites.
> EDITO: ...y por supuesto, con la ONU completamente cegada (si no vendida) a las explicaciones de los países _no hozidentales_.
> Qué pasa al final.



Es que esto no es por el Dombass, solo hay que escuchar a Putin hablar de Ucrania...

Es que, un gobernante que quiera construir tiene que esperar, su trabajo se debería basar en poner a la gente de acuerdo, precisamente, incluso al más enemigo acérrimo, por algo se llevan una pasta, no?


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Borrell pide "firmeza" a los europeos ante las consecuencias de la guerra.*
El jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, pidió el lunes a los europeos que "se mantengan firmes" ante la subida de los precios de la energía y los alimentos como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.

"Esto es una *prueba de la resistencia* de nuestras sociedades", dijo tras una reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea en Bruselas.

"Estoy seguro de que [el presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin cuenta con el cansancio de los demócratas. Seguro que *cree que las democracias son débiles*. Las sociedades europeas no pueden permitirse el lujo de estar cansadas", afirmó.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Ya que conoces nombres tan extraños (Litnivenko, Nemtsov, etc) ... ¿has oído hablar alguna vez de Pablo González?
> 
> Te pongo en contexto
> 
> ...



Bueno, cuanto vamos.....7 a 1? no sé ni cuantos periodistas se cargaron por tratar de contar lo que pasaba en Chechenia


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Turquia no es una democracía?? Acaso no hay elecciones??



No tio...no lo es....
"democracia", no son elecciones....
En la época de Franco también habían elecciones.....


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Qué putada. Yo llenaba el tanque pensando que financiaba lapidamientos de adúlteras y ahorcamientos de homosexuales.



Mis dieses


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

Análisis intuitivo: Si ese es el objetivo de EEUU (que me parece lo es)
Rusia no creo que pueda estar por la labor de ayudarles a que se cumpla...
La única variable es que los dirigentes germanos quieran suicidar al país.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Quizá se refiere a la base de Guantánamo de EEUU en territorio cubano. En 1903 EEUU firmó un "arrendamiento vitalicio" con el gobierno cubano de la época (seguramente no fue extorsión alguna).
> 
> Actualmente, más que para operaciones militares, se usa para almacenar presos políticos (personas de diversas nacionalidades que son llevadas allí a la espera de juicio). Los jueces norteamericanos ya se han pronunciado en alguna ocasión de que, como no es territorio estadounidense, ellos no tienen jurisdicción ahí. Por tanto los derechos humanos y las leyes de EEUU para recibir juicios justos no se aplican, pero no es ilegalidad alguna, al no tratarse de territorio estadounidense; ni tampoco se le puede condenar a Cuba, porque es un fragmento de territorio de que es soberano pero en el que no tiene jurisdicción.
> 
> ...



Claro, y tú estabas allí para afirmar que hubo "extorsiones"....

Si es que os puede la propaganda....


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Qué putada. Yo llenaba el tanque pensando que financiaba lapidamientos de adúlteras y ahorcamientos de homosexuales.



Esto comunmente viene a llamarse ¡¡¡Zas!!! en toda la boca.


----------



## Discordante (18 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Qué putada. Yo llenaba el tanque pensando que financiaba lapidamientos de adúlteras y ahorcamientos de homosexuales.



La solucion es muy facil. Que permitan el fraking en europa. Se exploten las reservas de hidrocarburos de el mar del norte, artico, adriatico, sicilia, de las canarias...

Yo quiero vivir en una sociedad prospera, libre y moderna y para ello que me suministre el mas eficiente (o menos loco que no se tira piedras a su propio tejado). 

Pero primero me impides hacerlo local y luego me dices que no lo compre fuera. Esta claro que tenemos un problema y eres tu.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Debe ser la primera vez que la policia detiene a manifestantes en el mundo y es algo que nunca ha ocurrido en España, verdad??? Cuando una manifestación no gusta hay detenidos aquí y en Moscu.
> 
> Ninguno de los 447 detenidos en movilizaciones del 15M en Madrid ha sido condenado
> 
> No vas a encontrar demasiadas diferencias porque no las hay ... Aquí mismo y hasta hace nada estaba en vigor una ley que en la práctica te dejaba desprotegido frente a abusos policiales y sin ir más lejos tenemos la ley de violencia de genero que como poco te deja vendido frente a una denuncia hasta que un juez te pueda ver ...



Una cosa es una manifestación y que se lie, que es cuando la policia empieza a detener, generalmente con acusaciones de actos vandálicos, cosa que ocurre en cualquier parte del mundo y otra, muy distinta, que se promulge una ley en la que cualquier persona, periodista, se juegue una condena de prisión por decir algo contrario al gobierno

Creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo incendios muy probablemente están siendo provocados por el Sol, como no me canso de avisar incluso en este hilo. Os dije que se producían cuando la actividad del Sol era importante, y precisamente eso sucede estos días. Lo mismo el calorazo que estamos sintiendo, y sí, ya sé que estamos en verano, pero las curvas de aumento y bajada de temperaturas, concuerdan con a actividad solar.



Medio Ambiente: El cambio climático llega a Marte


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Zelesnky pidio 5.000 millones de $ mensuales para mantener el esfuerzo belico. No hace falta que lo busques.




Tienes razón !!  Lo que pasa es que el titular era confuso (y es lo que me quedó en la memoria)









Unión Europea dará a Ucrania 9.000 millones de euros para “liquidez inmediata”


El gobierno ucraniano estima sus necesidades más urgentes en unos 5.000 millones de euros por mes. Los financiamientos europeos se realizarán mediante préstamos con tasas de interés especiales, precisó una fuente europea




elcomercio.pe







> *Unión Europea dará a Ucrania 9.000 millones de euros para “liquidez inmediata”*
> *El gobierno ucraniano estima sus necesidades más urgentes en unos 5.000 millones de euros por mes. Los financiamientos europeos se realizarán mediante préstamos con tasas de interés especiales, precisó una fuente europea*


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> te lo hubiera comprado todo hace tiempo, pero desde lo del covid ya no , vamos directos a la dictadura china pasando de largo la rusa.......
> no tenemos medios de comunicacion, solo propagandistas subvencionados....
> cada vez tenemos menos jueces independientes, que para eso el cgpj lo eligen los politicos.........
> esos mismos politicos solo trabajan para sus propios intereses y no los nuestros.......
> ...



Y peor que va a ser todo, pero el problema está en la cantidad de gente que quiere estado y más estado, pues lo van a tener...
La cuestión es que, los problemas no se arreglan con más problemas ni la libertad perdida se consigue a base de perderla aún más


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tienes razón !!  Lo que pasa es que el titular era confuso (y es lo que me quedó en la memoria)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguid remando, que hay que pagarle la farlopa a Zelensky.


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

alfongili el ponzoñas dijo:


> Claro, y tú estabas allí para afirmar que hubo "extorsiones"....
> 
> Si es que os puede la propaganda....




a tí te puede la idiocia,

Enmienda Platt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)

Gazprom cancela los envíos de gas a varias empresas europeas por ''fuerza mayor''


La empresa estatal rusa Gazprom ha suspendido las entregas de gas a al menos tres compradores europeos de gas alegando causas de "fuerza mayor", una señal de que la empresa tiene la intención de mantener el suministro del combustible limitado al máximo para presionar a la UE en represalia por...



www.eleconomista.es






El gigante ruso del gas, que ya había recortado las exportaciones a Europa con el cierre del gasoducto Nord Stream por mantenimiento a principios de este mes, envió a tres firmas una carta fechada el 14 de julio anunciando *la aplicación de la cláusula de emergencia para suspender el contrato de suministro*, según fuentes de la agencia Bloomberg.



Gazprom lleva un mes entregando menos gas del solicitado por los clientes, y la compañía culpa a problemas con las turbinas en su tubería principal a Europa.


----------



## John Nash (18 Jul 2022)

El suministro ruso de gas hacia China marca un nuevo récord


El monopolio estatal ruso para las exportación de gas, Gazprom, estableció este domingo un nuevo récord histórico en su envío diario del combustible hacia China coincidiendo con las dificultades que atraviesa la provisión de gas para sus clientes europeos.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Aquí en Valencia llevan años reduciendo el ancho de las vías con 'carriles bici', ensanchando aceras, recortando cada vez más el acceso de vehículos no públicos al centro de la ciudad. Está más que claro que ya habían decidido todo esto hace mucho, y los progres de aquí, el Ribó y la mujer del pedófilo actuando para el NOM y su trastornada visión de futuro... que están forzando primero con la plandemia y ahora con la guerra en Ucrania.




Madrid igual. Aunque aquí tenemos a “Cara polla”.
Como furibundo peatón prefiero las aceras anchas. El resto me da igual.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Los ministros de la UE insisten en que las sanciones a Rusia están funcionando.*
Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) confirmaron este lunes su voluntad de apoyar a Ucrania y de incrementar la presión sobre Moscú, pese a la *amenaza sobre el suministro de energía* para el bloque de los 27.

"Algunos dirigentes declararon que las sanciones eran un error, una equivocación, yo no creo que sean un error, es lo que tenemos que hacer y vamos a seguir" haciéndolo, afirmó el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, *Josep Borrell*, en referencia a las críticas de la semana pasada del primer ministro de Hungría, *Viktor Orban*.

"Retroceder y doblegarse a sus exigencias no funcionará, nunca ha funcionado. Es una trampa", avisó, por su parte, el ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba*, en un discurso ante los cancilleres comunitarios reunidos en Bruselas.

"Retirar las sanciones sería fatal. Nuestra credibilidad está en juego", aseguró el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Luxemburgo,* Jean Asselborn*.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

China anunció la realización de ejercicios militares a gran escala en el Mar de China Meridional después de que el AUG de la Armada estadounidense, encabezado por el portaaviones Ronald Reagan, entrara en el Mar de China Meridional.

El portaaviones Ronald Reagan se encuentra en la zona de las islas Spratly desde el 13 de julio.
Al mismo tiempo, el destructor estadounidense USS Benfold realizó dos fondeos consecutivos, pasando cerca de las islas Paracelso(13 de julio) y luego de las islas Spratly (16 de julio).

China calificó las maniobras del barco estadounidense de "escalada de provocación" y de invasión de sus aguas territoriales.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de la UE insisten en que las sanciones a Rusia están funcionando.*
> Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) confirmaron este lunes su voluntad de apoyar a Ucrania y de incrementar la presión sobre Moscú, pese a la *amenaza sobre el suministro de energía* para el bloque de los 27.
> 
> "Algunos dirigentes declararon que las sanciones eran un error, una equivocación, yo no creo que sean un error, es lo que tenemos que hacer y vamos a seguir" haciéndolo, afirmó el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, *Josep Borrell*, en referencia a las críticas de la semana pasada del primer ministro de Hungría, *Viktor Orban*.
> ...



 La mierda que corre por las orgias de maricones de Bruselas tiene que ser de pésima calidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

¿Quien se va a quedar con el gas argelinoooo?


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

EE.UU. evaluó los riesgos en caso de uso de un misil de crucero Kalibr por parte de Rusia contra objetos en el territorio de la costa oriental de EE.UU.

La zona afectada incluye al menos 14 instalaciones importantes (bases navales, bases aéreas, cuartel general del Cibercomando)⚠.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y más de lo mismo que le acabo de soltar a @ATARAXIO . A ver si es común, no digo que nunca haya sucedido, que se derrita una pista de aterrizaje en Reino Unido.



Supongo que es porque crea roderas, no se si lo habéis visto que hay carreteras deformadas por el paso de camiones y el calor, en una pista de aterrizaje no pueden haber tales deformaciones.


----------



## Egam (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> ¡Me descojono!    Hoy ya no ceno. Los piratas a casi 40 grados....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127325



No es para tanto, pero aquí se fríen.


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un resumen de los resultados de la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización en Ucrania a las 20:20 del 18 de julio de 2022 especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Parte 1

1.
Seversk.
Lucha por las alturas dominantes cerca de la ciudad. Las declaraciones sobre la ocupación de Seversk siguen adelantándose a la historia. No es la ciudad en sí la que tiene una importancia clave, sino las alturas que la rodean. El enemigo trata de aferrarse a ellos a pesar de los golpes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
Combates en Serebryanka y Verkhnekamenskoye, Ivano-Daryevka. El enemigo está transfiriendo reservas aquí desde la aglomeración Slavyansko-Kramatorska.
2.
Soledar.
Combates en Yakovlevka, Belogorovka y Berestovoye, hasta ahora sin avances significativos en Soledar.
Combates en la zona entre Stryapovka y Soledar y en la periferia occidental de Novaya Kamenka. La carretera Soledar-Seversk está siendo atacada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, pero sigue siendo accesible para las tropas enemigas.
3.
Artemivsk.
Combate cerca de Pokrovskoye y Veselyaya Dolyna. Artemivsk está bajo ataque. Los ataques son en Krasnaia Gora, Kurdyumovka, Chasov Yar. No hay ningún cambio en la zona de la TPP de Uglegorska.
Kodema y Semigorie siguen en manos del enemigo. Desde la zona de Artemivsk, los SAM de las AFU y los MLRS occidentales lanzan ataques selectivos en lo más profundo del territorio de la RNL (se ataca a Stajanov, Alchevsk y Luhansk). Los objetivos principales son los depósitos de combustible, los depósitos de municiones y los puestos de mando.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se concentran en la acumulación de mano de obra y equipos, artillería y sistemas de misiles.
"Fuego amigo" derribó nuestro avión (presumiblemente un Su-34), los pilotos sobrevivieron.
4.
Slavyansk.
Batallas posicionales cerca de Dolyna, Sidorov, Prishib. Ataques a la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. En Kostyantynivka se destruyeron hasta 250 mercenarios extranjeros y grandes cantidades de equipo.
Medios occidentales: Tras la pérdida de Seversk y Soledar, la lucha por Slovyansk-Kramatorsk y Artemivsk será decisiva para las AFU. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están terminando de reagruparse y preparándose para lanzar una gran ofensiva. La visita de Shoygu con una inspección al frente está vinculada precisamente a los próximos grandes acontecimientos.
5.
Kharkiv.
Combate posicional cerca de Udy, Verkhniye Prokhody, Tsupovka, Dementievka, Verkhniye Saltov. En respuesta a los ataques contra Kozachya Lopan y Kupiansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron Kharkiv, Chuguyev y posiciones de las AFU en la periferia norte de Kharkiv.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están intensificando las operaciones en las zonas fronterizas de la región de Sumy, desde donde se produjeron bombardeos contra las fuerzas fronterizas de las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk y ataques a los guardias fronterizos. Los ataques en la región de Sumy se intensifican gradualmente.
6.
Izyum.
Los combates posicionales cerca de Bolshaya Kamyshevakha y Kurulka se complementan con los intentos de las AFU de actuar cerca de Balakleya. El enemigo no lleva a cabo ninguna acción a gran escala contra el flanco de la agrupación Izyum de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa debido a su incapacidad para asegurar cruces estables a través del Seversky Donets. Los pontones y los puentes improvisados que cruzan el río están destruidos, y la actividad de los GDR en la otra orilla es de importancia limitada.
7.
Avdeevka.
Combates posicionales cerca de Kamianka, Novoselka-2, Novobakhmutovka y Nueva York. La carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka está cortada en varios puntos, pero el enemigo no pudo utilizarla antes. La carretera Orlovka-Avdeevka está bajo control del enemigo, por lo que no se habla de rodear Avdeevka. No hay ningún progreso serio en la zona de Krasnogorovka. Los sistemas de artillería del enemigo en Donetsk, Makeyevka, Horlivka y Yasynuvata siguen siendo objetivos activos. Según declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, se han logrado destruir artillería y MLRS.
Además del bombardeo terrorista de Donetsk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen realizando ataques selectivos contra la infraestructura de mando y logística de las fuerzas armadas rusas y del ejército de la DNR también aquí.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Parte 2 
8.
Ugledar.
Los combates posicionales continuaron cerca de Ugledar, Velyka Noveselovka, Novomikhailovka y Marinka. El enemigo, tras un intento infructuoso de ofensiva cerca de Ugledar, volvió a ponerse a la defensiva.
9.
Zaporizhzhya.
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaypole-Velyka Novoselovka, ningún cambio significativo. Continúan los combates posicionales por los asentamientos entre Gulyaypole y Velyka Novoselovka. El enemigo sigue acumulando lentamente tropas cerca de Zaporizhzhya, Orekhovo y Huliaipole, tratando de crear condiciones previas para acciones ofensivas.
También continúan los bombardeos en Novaya Kakhovka y las incursiones con drones en Energodar. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están bombardeando al enemigo cerca de Zaporizhzhya. La administración de la ciudad de Zaporizhzhya insta a los residentes de la capital regional a abandonar la ciudad para evitar el papel de otro "escudo humano".
10.
Nikolaev.
El enemigo sigue presionando en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol, cerca de Potemkino e Ivanovka. Al igual que antes, esta dirección es la más probable para una posible ofensiva de las AFU de acuerdo con los requisitos de EE.UU. y la OTAN para organizar una ofensiva con objetivos operativos y tácticos antes del comienzo del otoño.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se dedican a reforzar las posiciones defensivas y a realizar ataques sistemáticos contra las AFU en direcciones potencialmente amenazantes. No hay cambios significativos en la dirección de Mykolaiv. Casi a diario se lanzan ataques con misiles contra Mykolaiv, cuyas víctimas frenan la actividad de las AFU en dirección a Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

Boris Johnson flies


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Boris Johnson flies



Por lo visto han tenido que meter dos motores más para soportar los cientos de kilos de sebo extra.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

Joder con las fábricas de los vikingos, 1º mas de temperatura que actualmente en al agua del Mar de los Sargazos.
Período cálido medieval - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Medio Ambiente: El cambio climático llega a Marte



Hace años, cuando no era burbujo y me enteré del colapso de la ionosfera, también leí varios artículos en esta web *(BIOCAB)*: Blog chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cá cược online la cual acabo de descubrir que ya no existe  pero podemos rescatarla desde el Way Back Machine: Nube Cósmica Afecta Clima de Todo el Sistema Solar

Rescato el texto:



> _LAS PROYECCIONES DE VARIACIONES EN LA TEMPERATURA TROPOSFÉRICA TERRESTRE, HECHAS EN BASE A LAS ANOMALÍAS REGISTRADAS POR LAS NAVES VOYAGER 1 Y 2 EN LA TERMINACIÓN DE CHOQUE DEL SISTEMA SOLAR, HAN SIDO CORROBORADAS CON LOS REGISTROS SATELITALES SOBRE LOS CAMBIOS DE TEMPERATURA DE LA SUPERFICIE TERRESTRE._
> Por Biól. Nasif Nahle Sabag
> 10 de noviembre de 2007
> 
> ...



Una gráfica:




Y el resto del texto:



> Data Sources: E. C. Stone, et all. _Voyager 1 Explores the Termination Shock Region and the Heliosheat Beyond_. Science; Vol. 309, pp. 2017-2020. 23 September 2005. NOAA. Interpretation: Nasif Nahle © November 2005.
> _PRESIONE SOBRE LA GRÁFICA PARA VER UNA IMAGEN MÁS GRANDE_
> 
> La anomalía detectada por las naves espaciales Voyager 1 y 2 en la Terminación de Choque del Sistema Solar, justo en donde termina su campo magnético y se encuentra con la radiación cósmica, ha sido trazada en color verde.
> ...



También leí algún tiempo después, que según NASA todo el Sistema Solar se estaba calentando...


----------



## Harman (18 Jul 2022)

*Los combates en Ucrania podrían terminar en un conflicto "congelado" siguiendo las líneas de Corea, dice el ex comandante de la Fuerza Europea de la OTAN James Stavridis:*

"Veo que esto lleva al final de la "Guerra de Corea", es decir, un armisticio, una zona militarizada entre las dos partes, una hostilidad continuada, una especie de conflicto congelado. Lo veremos dentro de cuatro o seis meses. Ninguna de las partes puede resistir mucho más tiempo".

Tenga en cuenta que los recursos de Ucrania son los de Occidente. Resulta que Stavridis da un máximo de 6 meses, tras los cuales la fuente de suministro para Ucrania se agotará.

El almirante también cree que no habrá un gran compromiso con garantías mutuas vinculantes y el reconocimiento de las nuevas realidades geopolíticas entre Rusia y Occidente, sino que habrá una paz fría con batallas desvanecidas en alguna línea establecida, a lo largo de la cual se producirá la ruptura entre el Occidente colectivo y Rusia sobre Ucrania.

Esta predicción ya ha provocado la alarma en la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, cuyo jefe de filas, M. Podolyak, trató de refutar la predicción de Stavridis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> EE.UU. evaluó los riesgos en caso de uso de un misil de crucero Kalibr por parte de Rusia contra objetos en el territorio de la costa oriental de EE.UU.
> 
> ...



Hay una concentración muy elevada de objetivos en Virginia, en el área de Norfolk tienes la mayor base naval, la CIA y los astilleros de Newport News además de la mayor base aérea de la costa occidental con todos los F-15 y F-22 que protegen la capital.

Si yo fuera a atacar USA sería ahí, en la bahía de San Francisco, Fort Worth y Seattle.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

¿Ucrania? No. Zamora


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Yo ahora espero y deseo que aunque Ucrania no pueda hacer una ofensiva tan buena como necesite, Europa mantenga el tipo. 

Putin está a punto de ser derrotado, y por eso quiere congelar el conflicto. 

Crucemos los dedos.


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jul 2022)

Que fácil es pedir esto cuando todos tus gastos y tu alto salario te lo pagan todos esos Españoles a los que les pides hacer un esfuerzo.....mientras a el no le va a faltar el dinero, ni va a tener problemas económicos por mucho que suba la luz o la gasolina.

*Borrell pide "firmeza" a los europeos ante las consecuencias de la guerra*
El jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, pidió el lunes a los europeos que *"se mantengan firmes" ante la subida de los precios de la energía y los alimentos* como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.

"Esto es una *prueba de la resistencia* de nuestras sociedades", dijo tras una reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea en Bruselas.


Noticia de 2019. Como pueden tener la cara tan sumamente dura para decir a gente que no llega a fin de mes, que se mantenga firme. Mientras a el le pagan residencia, gastos varios....más algo más de 26.000 eurazos cada mes.


*Borrell cuadriplica su salario al convertirse en jefe de la diplomacia europea*
*Cada uno de los veintisiete comisarios que inician hoy su mandato cobrará más de 22.000 euros brutos al mes. A este salario se le suman extras como una indemnización por residencia y gastos de representación

*Josep Borrell, que a partir de hoy es el Alto Representante, jefe de la diplomacia, y tiene rango de vicepresidente de la Comisión cobrará un poco menos que la presidenta: 26.285 euros al mes.


----------



## vettonio (18 Jul 2022)

¿Ucrania?, no Zamora 2

¡¡¡!!!Un paisano escapando por los pelos. Al tractor lo atrapó el fuego.¡¡¡!!


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tio...no lo es....
> "democracia", no son elecciones....
> En la época de Franco también habían elecciones.....



Partamos del caso de que en un país las elecciones son falsas... y por ejemplo asumimos que EEUU es el guardián de la verdad, que tiene buenas intenciones y nunca se equivoca ¿es lícito dejarle derrocar el gobierno de Libia/Iraq/Afganistán/Siria... "porque son dictaduras" a cualquier precio?

Primer WARNING: ¿quién define "elecciones falsas"? ¿Es falso lo realmente fraudulento, o simplemente lo que a EEUU o a usted no le gusta? (recordemos el plan Gladio para dar un golpe de estado en Italia si ganaban los comunistas, que tuvo como precursor el asesinato por la CIA en ese país de Aldo Moro).

Segundo WARNING: no se puede asumir la buena intencionalidad (si no me falla la memoria, los golpes de Pinochet y Videla en Chile y Argentina fueron impulsados por EEUU; el apartheid fue apoyado por EEUU durante décadas, etc).

Tercer WARNING: millones de muertos civiles... ¿es un precio asumible? Para algunos Demócratas sí (ya puse el otro día el enlace a las palabras de Madeleine Albright justificando como "mereció la pena" la muerte de 500000 niños en Iraq) pero para la mayoría de nosotros no.

PISTA / Hint: EEUU no intervino en la España de Franco. Los españoles solucionamos por nosotros mismos nuestro problema. Igual que Portugal arregló el suyo.

Conclusión: ¿no tienen razón Rusia y China cuando dicen que cada país tiene que ser SOBERANO y nadie debe inmiscuirse en sus problemas?

Fíjese usted los 100 años de paz en la URSS entre Rusia y Ucrania (estado que tuvo presidentes de múltiples nacionalidades, incluida la rusa y ucraniana, no fue un colonialismo ruso). Paz que siguió hasta 2013, sin que Rusia reivindicara Crimea (hasta que los ciudadanos de esa región lo suplicaron).

¿Quién armó el pifostio en Ucrania? ¿Acaso no sabía EEUU lo que iba a ocurrir con su INTERVENCIONISMO y MANIPULACIÓN?. Léete el texto amarillo de este wikileak de 2008, enviado por el embajador de EEUU en Moscú. Todo lo que el embajador (actual director de la CIA) dijo que los rusos tenían miedo finalmente ha sucedido: la ruptura de Ucrania (en 2014), su guerra civil (2014-2021) y la intervención rusa (2022). Muy importante recordar que esto se envió *en 2008*:



Cable: 08MOSCOW265_a


(<-- pulsar para wikileaks)

De sabios es rectificar, alfonbass. Todas las civilizaciones hacen sus gamberradas, pero si incluso con la evidencia no sabemos distinguir los buenos de los malos en un momento puntual, triste destino nos espera y nos utilizarán. Puede que en el futuro los chinos y los rusos pasen a ser los malos, y habrá que estar atento. Pero hoy por hoy, el criminal es EEUU y sus chantajeados (la UE).


----------



## eolico (18 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> También leí algún tiempo después, que según NASA todo el Sistema Solar se estaba calentando...



La que estan liando las emisiones de los coches de Madrid y Barcelona.


----------



## McNulty (18 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



jojojo vaya circo.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> La que estan liando las emisiones de los coches de Madrid y Barcelona.



Puff, nada comparado con las hogueras de los vikingos en el año 1.000


----------



## Pirro (18 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que fácil es pedir esto cuando todos tus gastos y tu alto salario te lo pagan todos esos Españoles a los que les pides hacer un esfuerzo.....mientras a el no le va a faltar el dinero, ni va a tener problemas económicos por mucho que suba la luz o la gasolina.
> 
> *Borrell pide "firmeza" a los europeos ante las consecuencias de la guerra*
> El jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, pidió el lunes a los europeos que *"se mantengan firmes" ante la subida de los precios de la energía y los alimentos* como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.
> ...



El día en que este hijo de puta asuma las consecuencias de sus actos, seremos muchos los europeos con "firmeza" suficiente como para poner un reloj en hora sin emplear las manos.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Si el hijoPutin dice que las sanciones en tecnología no les van a hacer retroceder diez años, está en lo cierto. Van a ser por lo menos veinte años de retroceso.

Siguiendo la lógica de la retórica rusa, si el hijoPutin está hablando de las sanciones tecnológicas como algo que no le preocupa, es que en realidad está preocupadísimo. 

Ahora que -con muchas dificultades y un precio alto por pagar- se ha conseguido hacer presa con las sanciones, no se puede aflojar el mordisco. En Europa ya tenemos claro que lo vamos a pasar mal, está "asumido", por lo tanto, sólo hay que aguantar un poco más para que Rusia se desmorone y desfonde del todo en esta INVASION.

Por nuestro bien y el de nuestros hijos, espero que así sea.


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell pide "firmeza" a los europeos ante las consecuencias de la guerra.*
> El jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, pidió el lunes a los europeos que "se mantengan firmes" ante la subida de los precios de la energía y los alimentos como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> "Esto es una *prueba de la resistencia* de nuestras sociedades", dijo tras una reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea en Bruselas.
> ...



Bórrell...si cansados no estamos ....es más bien hasta los cojones. 2 años con la puta pandemia (mandamos gente a la luna con un spectrum...pero todavía no sabemos si era el Pangolin...o el azovstalin...el culpable).


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El día en que este hijo de puta asuma las consecuencias de sus actos, seremos muchos los europeos con "firmeza" suficiente como para poner un reloj en hora sin emplear las manos.



Que sigan así, que lo mismo cuando la gente no tenga para comer le caen unas buenas hostias resilentes, solidarias y con perspectiva de género.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (18 Jul 2022)

Te puede gustar más o menos pero dice verdades económicas como puños.


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Veo que esto lleva al final de la "Guerra de Corea", es decir, un armisticio, una zona militarizada entre las dos partes, una hostilidad continuada, una especie de conflicto congelado. Lo veremos dentro de cuatro o seis meses. Ninguna de las partes puede resistir mucho más tiempo".




Creo que hasta los niños advierten que ese será el escenario: Avance ruso hasta consolidar el Donbass y otras zonas estratégicas y algún tipo de "Cese de Fuego" o "Armisticio" con algún tipo de garantías por ambos bandos.

Y eso siempre que cuando a Rusia no se le dé por tomar toda Ucrania (cosa que no creo).

¿Zelinsky es de la idea que va a derrotar a Rusia?


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Ellos destruyen un M777 y ya tienen para un book entero de fotos. Los Ucranianos mientras tanto destruyen sus cañones a pares y ya ni es noticia


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de la UE insisten en que las sanciones a Rusia están funcionando.*
> Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) confirmaron este lunes su voluntad de apoyar a Ucrania y de incrementar la presión sobre Moscú, pese a la *amenaza sobre el suministro de energía* para el bloque de los 27.
> 
> "Algunos dirigentes declararon que las sanciones eran un error, una equivocación, yo no creo que sean un error, es lo que tenemos que hacer y vamos a seguir" haciéndolo, afirmó el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, *Josep Borrell*, en referencia a las críticas de la semana pasada del primer ministro de Hungría, *Viktor Orban*.
> ...



La verdad es que sí, funcionan de puta madre. Se han quedado sin patatas fritas en el nuevo MacPutin...menudo drama.


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que fácil es pedir esto cuando todos tus gastos y tu alto salario te lo pagan todos esos Españoles a los que les pides hacer un esfuerzo.....mientras a el no le va a faltar el dinero, ni va a tener problemas económicos por mucho que suba la luz o la gasolina.
> 
> *Borrell pide "firmeza" a los europeos ante las consecuencias de la guerra*
> El jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, pidió el lunes a los europeos que *"se mantengan firmes" ante la subida de los precios de la energía y los alimentos* como consecuencia de la guerra en Ucrania.
> ...



A ver qué creéis que está buscando Antonia. Nos está vendiendo por una jubilación dorada, cobrando un pastizal y haciendo nada.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hijos de puta ya se queda corto. Por cierto: Esto me anima a coger el coche más.



Que no cojan el coche los demás. Él no coge el coche, prefiere la bicicleta y el avión.


----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, y tú estabas allí para afirmar que hubo "extorsiones"....
> 
> Si es que os puede la propaganda....



¿Tú conoces de algún contrato de alquiler indefinido en la vida real?

Incluso el canal de Panamá fue por "sólo" un siglo.

Un contrato indefinido de alquiler (cuando indefinido significa millones de años) es por definición una extorsión mercantil y un evidente abuso de poder de una de las partes, por definición.

Te puedo recordar otra transacción similar, en esta ocasión fue una "_venta_", cuando España "vendió" Florida a EEUU. Creo que no es necesario que me explaye explicando por qué pongo entre comillas y en cursiva lo de "venta"...

PD: Por si alguien no lo ha pillado, pero al menos mis libros de historia de los años 70-80 lo explicaban claro: _"o me lo vendes, o te lo quito y te sale más caro... tú eliges"_


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jul 2022)

Yo también pensaba que sería conquista del Donbass, puede que algo más, luego negociar, devuelven esos territorios de más y se quedan con lo que realmente les interesaba desde el inicio.

Pero a día de hoy no lo veo viable. Zelenski no para decir que no habrá piedad para Rusia y que se irá a por Crimea. Zelenski a pasado de actorzuelo a creerse el héroe que puede tener nazis a sus órdenes y llevarlos incluso a parlamentos de otros paises porque el puede hacer lo que quiera. Un día hace fusilar al negociador que el día anterior era de su máxima confianza, otro cierra partidos políticos, otro destituye al jefe de espionaje y a la fiscal general acusandolos de traidores sin ninguna prueba....Este hombre se ha creido demasiado su papel y se piensa que es literalmente intocable porque es la marioneta de EEUU.

Si mañana negocian la paz. ¿Cuanto tardará Zelenski una vez haya entrenado hombres en el nuevo armamento que se le enviaría en usar cualquier excusa para atacar el Donbass? Y estando ya en la UE como estaría, la UE y la Otan entrarían en su ayuda. Y no, a día de hoy no veo viable que tras esa negociación, tarde o temprano Ucrania no entrase en la UE. Rusia solo les estaría dando tiempo para rearmarse, entrenar soldados y entrar en la UE. Porque lo pactado no lo iban a cumplir, como no han cumplido su propia normativa que les impedia enviar armas a un país en guerra con otro y que no pertenecia a la UE.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*Bloqueado en Rusia, el canal informativo Dozhd retoma sus emisiones desde el extranjero.*
La cadena de *televisión opositora* Dozhd, que suspendió sus actividades tras ser bloqueada en Rusia, retomó este lunes sus emisiones desde el extranjero.

En su canal de YouTube, el medio difunde desde las 17h00 GMT un programa informativo presentado por su redactor jefe y presentador estrella, *Tikhon Dziadko*.

El pasado *3 de marzo, en los primeros días de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania*, Dozhd optó por suspender su trabajo tras ser cerrada por el regulador de telecomunicaciones ruso, Roskomnadzor, que la criticó por su cobertura crítica del conflicto.

Las autoridades rusas adoptaron entonces una legislación que castiga con hasta* 15 años de prisión* la difusión de "información falsa" sobre el ejército ruso.


----------



## ProfeInsti (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Tú conoces de algún contrato de alquiler indefinido en la vida real?
> 
> Incluso el canal de Panamá fue por "sólo" un siglo.
> 
> ...



Aaayy, amigo, tu sabes por qué Crimea era tan importante para los rusos? Empieza por base y termina por Sebastopol....


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo incendios muy probablemente están siendo provocados por el Sol, como no me canso de avisar incluso en este hilo. Os dije que se producían cuando la actividad del Sol era importante, y precisamente eso sucede estos días. Lo mismo el calorazo que estamos sintiendo, y sí, ya sé que estamos en verano, pero las curvas de aumento y bajada de temperaturas, concuerdan con la actividad solar.



En el telediario afirmaron que la mayoría eran provocados.

Hay métodos para saber si son provocados . Sobre todo si aparece un moro con un mechero corriendo por allí cerca.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*La interrupción del suministro de gas ruso corre el riesgo de un recorte del 1,5 % del PIB de la UE en el peor de los casos.*

La Comisión Europea elabora un plan para reducir urgentemente la demanda de gas
La interrupción total del suministro de gas significaría un invierno duro en 2023

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...0wWf#xj4y7vzkg

Es una bajada importante pero sin ser una catástrofe como algunos venden.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Jul 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Hola mis goyim, os voy a preñar a pelo haha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127612






@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Egam (18 Jul 2022)

Rusia nos está enseñando el camino a seguir con las empresas globalistas.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien pensaba qué los iban a mandar al frente a los 'traidores'?

"Zelensky da marcha atrás en el despido de altos cargos de seguridad: 
El fiscal general de Ucrania y el jefe de la agencia de seguridad nacional
han sido suspendidos, pero no despedidos....


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Más cayó el PIB con el Covid.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Jul 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Son la leche ya...


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que hasta los niños advierten que ese será el escenario: Avance ruso hasta consolidar el Donbass y otras zonas estratégicas y algún tipo de "Cese de Fuego" o "Armisticio" con algún tipo de garantías por ambos bandos.
> 
> Y eso siempre que cuando a Rusia no se le dé por tomar toda Ucrania (cosa que no creo).
> 
> ¿Zelinsky es de la idea que va a derrotar a Rusia?



No parece que lo de "desnazificar" y "desmilitarizar" se quede a medias.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A ver qué creéis que está buscando Antonia. Nos está vendiendo por una jubilación dorada, cobrando un pastizal y haciendo nada.



Es un traidor.
La historia está llena de ellos, los romanos ya conquistaban regiones enteras simplemente comprando a los líderes de las tribus, hace mas de 2.000 años.
De hecho es lógico que tras decenas de años de educación pública de bajísima calidad la mayoría de paletos ignorantes desconozcan su propia historia.
Y encima se atreven a llamar comunistas a los que son proputin 
Son como niños. Se les engaña muy facilmente.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Partamos del caso de que en un país las elecciones son falsas... y por ejemplo asumimos que EEUU es el guardián de la verdad, que tiene buenas intenciones y nunca se equivoca ¿es lícito dejarle derrocar el gobierno de Libia/Iraq/Afganistán/Siria... "porque son dictaduras" a cualquier precio?



No sé, si ves que están pegando en la calle a una abuela....es lícito intervenir?



ignorante dijo:


> Primer WARNING: ¿quién define "elecciones falsas"? ¿Es falso lo realmente fraudulento, o simplemente lo que a EEUU o a usted no le gusta? (recordemos el plan Gladio para dar un golpe de estado en Italia si ganaban los comunistas, que tuvo como precursor el asesinato por la CIA en ese país de Aldo Moro).



No se trata "solo" de elecciones falsas, se trata de que la palabra "democracia", abarca mucho más que unas elecciones, significa debate libre, diversidad de opiniones y una seguridad jurídica en cuanto a que no se va a salir con la suya el mismo una y otra vez, por mucho que haya "convencido" al pueblo y tenga 99% de votos a favor..



ignorante dijo:


> Segundo WARNING: no se puede asumir la buena intencionalidad (si no me falla la memoria, los golpes de Pinochet y Videla en Chile y Argentina fueron impulsados por EEUU; el apartheid fue apoyado por EEUU durante décadas, etc).



Volvemos a lo de antes, la alternativa era mucho peor



ignorante dijo:


> Tercer WARNING: millones de muertos civiles... ¿es un precio asumible? Para algunos Demócratas sí (ya puse el otro día el enlace a las palabras de Madeleine Albright justificando como "mereció la pena" la muerte de 500000 niños en Iraq) pero para la mayoría de nosotros no.



Ninguno es asumible, pero estamos en el mismo mundo, lo quieras o no, al contrario de lo que piensas, si hay un régimen sanguinario en Irak, SI TE AFECTA


ignorante dijo:


> PISTA / Hint: EEUU no intervino en la España de Franco. Los españoles solucionamos por nosotros mismos nuestro problema. Igual que Portugal arregló el suyo.



Pues hubiera sido buena idea hacerlo, posiblemente España no se hubiera empobrecido tanto y hubiera crecido al nivel de sus vecinos



ignorante dijo:


> Conclusión: ¿no tienen razón Rusia y China cuando dicen que cada país tiene que ser SOBERANO y nadie debe inmiscuirse en sus problemas?



No, lo que dicen China y Rusia es que se tienen que crear "zonas de influencia", eso significa que los países que estén a su alrededor, por obra y gracia divina, les deben pertenecer, eso no es ser soberano, precisamente, al menos no en los diccionarios que yo tengo..


ignorante dijo:


> Fíjese usted los 100 años de paz en la URSS entre Rusia y Ucrania (estado que tuvo presidentes de múltiples nacionalidades, incluida la rusa y ucraniana, no fue un colonialismo ruso). Paz que siguió hasta 2013, sin que Rusia reivindicara Crimea (hasta que los ciudadanos de esa región lo suplicaron).



Hombre, paz, lo que se dice paz, cuando tienes un estado cuasi policial, donde solo se hace lo que diga un partido, volvemos al diccionario y en el mio, tampoco lo define así.
Colonialismo claro que hubo, de hecho existió en cada república de la unión


ignorante dijo:


> ¿Quién armó el pifostio en Ucrania? ¿Acaso no sabía EEUU lo que iba a ocurrir con su INTERVENCIONISMO y MANIPULACIÓN?. Léete el texto amarillo de este wikileak de 2008, enviado por el embajador de EEUU en Moscú. Todo lo que el embajador (actual director de la CIA) dijo que los rusos tenían miedo finalmente ha sucedido: la ruptura de Ucrania (en 2014), su guerra civil (2014-2021) y la intervención rusa (2022). Muy importante recordar que esto se envió *en 2008*:



Rusia llevaba manipulando en Ucrania desde su independencia, negar eso es de estar ciego y no querer ver las cosas, cuando en Ucrania la gente tenía (y tiene ) ganas de vivir como lo hace un alemán o un checo, por eso surge todo lo que surge, tu no puedes impulsar una cosa así, además, no es algo que se surgiera desde ese momento, fueron muchas promesas de acercamiento a la unión.
Da igual lo que diga el embajador de la CIA, la cuestión es que, los rusos intentaron romper el acuerdo de colaboración con la unión europea, Yanukovich, entre unos y otros se cagó vivo y huyó, la historia de un golpe de estado donde el presidente huye sin ningún motivo, es como si pedrito coge ahora y se pira sin motivo...eso no es un golpe de estado




ignorante dijo:


> De sabios es rectificar, alfonbass. Todas las civilizaciones hacen sus gamberradas, pero si incluso con la evidencia no sabemos distinguir los buenos de los malos en un momento puntual, triste destino nos espera y nos utilizarán. Puede que en el futuro los chinos y los rusos pasen a ser los malos, y habrá que estar atento. Pero hoy por hoy, el criminal es EEUU y sus chantajeados (la UE).



No se trata de gamberradas, se trata de que, no se puede permitir que las cosas, a nivel político, se solucionen por la fuerza, me da igual lo que haya hecho USA o no, se trata de que las cosas no son un "Ucrania no debería existir", se trata de que alguien normal entiende que hay posiciones distintas y comprende que alguien pueda preferir comerciar con la Unión Europea y no con él. Una invasión militar NO ES EL CAMINO y no es lo que "hacen los buenos"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jul 2022)

Alemania debe cerrar 3 nucleares el 31 de diciembre....hay disputas en el gobierno para ampliación vida útil.


----------



## niraj (18 Jul 2022)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me








En apenas un par de semanas, en los EE.UU han ardido cuatro (!) plantas de licuefacción de gas 








Four U.S. Natural Gas Facilities Destroyed in Two Weeks


Four American natural gas facilities have been destroyed by explosions in the space of just a couple of weeks.




slaynews.com


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Egam (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Tú conoces de algún contrato de alquiler indefinido en la vida real?
> 
> Incluso el canal de Panamá fue por "sólo" un siglo.
> 
> ...



El alquiler a mas largo plazo del que tengo conocimiento, la fábrica de Guiness. Creo que fue alquilada por 45 libras durante 9000 años.

Guinness 

Viene a ser equivalente a un alquiler indefinido.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jul 2022)

Gazprom declara fuerza mayor en su reducción de gas a Alemania

Handelsblatt.com


----------



## naburiano (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé, si ves que están pegando en la calle a una abuela....es lícito intervenir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, no me jodas, te crees las guerras de la libertad de USA?!

En Libia e Irak, y lo intentaron con Siria, acabaron con dictaduras, si, pero dictaduras no-teocratas, luego esos lugares se llenaron de yihadistas.


----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Aaayy, amigo, tu sabes por qué Crimea era tan importante para los rusos? Empieza por base y termina por Sebastopol....



Pues hay algo que no entiendo...

¿Por qué en 1991 Rusia rechazó la reincorporación de Crimea cuando se autoproclamaron independientes de Ucrania?. Debido a ello, siguieron formando parte del nuevo estado ucraniano, que no les permitió separarse (los soldados rusos de la base que indicas se quedaron en los cuarteles).

¿Por qué hasta 2014 Rusia no reincorporó Crimea (transferida en 1954 a Ucrania)?

Te lo voy a explicar: Cuando los nazis llegaron al Gobierno de Ucrania en el golpe de estado de 2014, la gente salió a la calle en muchas regiones, incluida en Crimea. En dicha península, los soldados rusos (de nacionalidad ucraniana) allí hospedados, esta vez sí, también salieron a la calle para evitar que el gobierno golpista enviara tanques (como a Odesa, etc). Se celebró el referendum pacífico y, esta vez sí, Rusia les aceptó.

Sin duda que estratégicamente le viene bien Crimea a Rusia, pero ya ves, durante casi 25 años no tuvieron interés (otra cosa es cuando occidente rompió Ucrania para enfrentarla a Rusia).


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



En esta guerra de IV generación estamos viendo de todo…los ataques scada cada vez más frecuentes.


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Una cosa es una manifestación y que se lie, que es cuando la policia empieza a detener, generalmente con acusaciones de actos vandálicos, cosa que ocurre en cualquier parte del mundo y otra, muy distinta, que se promulge una ley en la que cualquier persona, periodista, se juegue una condena de prisión por decir algo contrario al gobierno
> 
> Creo que no estamos hablando de lo mismo



Que tal una ley que por tener una determinada nacionalidad te impida realizar movimientos con tus cuentas bancarias???


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tio...no lo es....
> "democracia", no son elecciones....
> En la época de Franco también habían elecciones.....



En algo estamos de acuerdo ... Elecciones no son democracia. Lo que pasa es que tu te crees que algunas elecciones en algunos paises si es democracia y en otros no.


----------



## Plutarko (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Casualidad casualidosa. La típica repentinitis causada por el cambio climático. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el telediario afirmaron que la mayoría eran provocados.
> 
> Hay métodos para saber si son provocados . Sobre todo si aparece un moro con un mechero corriendo por allí cerca.





Spoiler: es offtopic lo pongo en spoiler....



Esta es una forma de provocar incendios, por ahi hay un hilito de subnormales peleándose a ver si es normal o no que haya tanto calor, calentamiento climatico y otras polladas. Esto que ven dicen que es una forma de hacer cortafuego, excusa poco creible.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

*La rusa Gazprom declara fuerza mayor en el suministro de gas a Europa,*

El monopolio ruso de exportación de gas Gazprom (GAZP.MM) declaró fuerza mayor en el suministro de gas a Europa a al menos un cliente importante a partir del 14 de junio, según la carta vista por Reuters.

La carta decía que Gazprom no podía cumplir con sus obligaciones de suministro debido a circunstancias "extraordinarias" fuera de su control.

Una fuente comercial dijo que la carta se refería a los suministros a Alemania a través del oleoducto Nord Stream 1.

https://www.reuters.com/business/ene...pe-2022-07-18/


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

Ahora si que se hunden ... Entre que se fue Zara y se fue H&M igual vuelven a vestir con estilo y todo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jul 2022)

....la turbina salió de Canadá el día 17, la turbina se enviará por ferry y luego se transportará por tierra en Finlandia ...(hago una pausa, aquí me eché unas risas... Finlandia??!!!) Se espera que llegue a Rusia el 24de julio, y otros 3-4 días si no hay contratiempos por en medio.....

Nationalpost.com Canadá


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas derribaron su propio bombardero en el Donbass: los medios rusos se jactaron hasta que vieron los restos con el letrero "Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas" 

Los propagandistas estaban seguros de que la defensa aérea derribó el avión ucraniano por la noche, pero era un bombardero ruso Su-34.

El propagandista militar ruso Poddubny publicó un video por la noche que, según él, muestra cómo los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyen un objetivo militar sobre Alchevsk.
Sin embargo, más tarde resultó que los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron su propio bombardero Su-34.
( el día anterior, un soldado ucraniano derribó un avión, NO ES EL MISMO modelo)


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Volvemos a lo de antes, la alternativa era mucho peor




Eso son opiniones personales y subjetivas ... Eso es decir que bueno que apoyar a dos dictaduras que hicieron desaparecer a varias decenas de miles de peronas es justificable porque a mi la alternativa me parece peor. Poco nos pasa si vamos con esos argumentos por el mundo.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Vaya, que casualidad.....


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La interrupción del suministro de gas ruso corre el riesgo de un recorte del 1,5 % del PIB de la UE en el peor de los casos.*
> 
> La Comisión Europea elabora un plan para reducir urgentemente la demanda de gas
> La interrupción total del suministro de gas significaría un invierno duro en 2023
> ...



Hace tres día Finlandia decia que no tendría problemas de suministros por el tema gas ruso y que les podían cortar lo que quisieran y no ha llegado el momento jodido y mira como estan ya...

La red eléctrica de Finlandia deja helados a los finlandeses con este aviso de cara al invierno

La UE debería dejar de tirarse faroles porque sólo te los crees tu.


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



¿Pero no decía el país que el ejército ruso es una mierda y los "ucranios", como escriben los muy cretinos de ellos, iban a llegar a Moscú? ¿En qué quedamos?
Están en modo histérico estos días con el tema climático y hasta publicaron un sesudo artículo que argumentaba que el "aire acondicionado engorda".


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Jul 2022)

Nikolaev caerá en menos tiempo que Kramatarosk. 
Le tienen ganas al Gaultier y tb los bombardeos que hacen a Kherson va a influir. 

Aunque quizá la embolsen y vayan a Odessa directos. Ahí pueden dejar a los chechenos a disfrutar unos meses hasta que se rindan, que seguro de que cuando estén rodeados.no aguantan ni un mes.

Aunque si es cierto que Jarkov es más fácil para los rusos, logística muy a favor.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde tiene sus factorías BASF?
> ...



Aqui creo que en Guadalajara y Barcelona.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> En cuanto toque suelo europeo las destruyen los ucranianos



Y en ese momento los blindados alemanes y franceses tomarán Kiev y deportaran al farlopas a la Guayana. Posteriormente avanzarán hasta el Dnieper a presentar sus respetos al zar Vladimir y al mariscal Kadirov. 
Y el Malevich se despertó.


----------



## Egam (18 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ....la turbina salió de Canadá el día 17, la turbina se enviará por ferry y luego se transportará por tierra en Finlandia ...(hago una pausa, aquí me eché unas risas... Finlandia??!!!) Se espera que llegue a Rusia el 24de julio, y otros 3-4 días si no hay contratiempos por en medio.....
> 
> Nationalpost.com Canadá



Les ha faltado decir que llegara a Kaliningrado a través de Lituania.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

....


Hal8995 dijo:


> Nikolaev caerá en menos tiempo que Kramatarosk.
> Le tienen ganas al Gaultier y tb los bombardeos que hacen a Kherson va a influir.
> 
> Aunque quizá la embolsen y vayan a Odessa directos. Ahí pueden dejar a los chechenos a disfrutar unos meses hasta que se rindan, que seguro de que cuando estén rodeados.no aguantan ni un mes.
> ...



Si hacen rusadas van a ir a por los 4 a la vez


----------



## El_Suave (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Partamos del caso de que en un país las elecciones son falsas... y por ejemplo asumimos que EEUU es el guardián de la verdad, que tiene buenas intenciones y nunca se equivoca ¿es lícito dejarle derrocar el gobierno de Libia/Iraq/Afganistán/Siria... "porque son dictaduras" a cualquier precio?
> 
> Primer WARNING: ¿quién define "elecciones falsas"? ¿Es falso lo realmente fraudulento, o simplemente lo que a EEUU o a usted no le gusta? (recordemos el plan Gladio para dar un golpe de estado en Italia si ganaban los comunistas, que tuvo como precursor el asesinato por la CIA en ese país de Aldo Moro).
> 
> ...



¿Qué EE UU no intervino en la España de Franco?.

En la de Franco y en la que continuó a Franco, hasta hoy.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Medio Ambiente: El cambio climático llega a Marte



Vaya... Y en Marte no hay coches y las vacas no se tiran pedos....


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Venga, no me jodas, te crees las guerras de la libertad de USA?!
> 
> En Libia e Irak, y lo intentaron con Siria, acabaron con dictaduras, si, pero dictaduras no-teocratas, luego esos lugares se llenaron de yihadistas.



No sé, tio, yo te pregunto eso, ves que están pateando a una abuela en la calle, es lícito o no intervenir? te pueden caer hostias, es verdad...pero...qué hay que hacer?


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Al final si era cierto la noticia de Nexta; Rusia se quedaba sin efectivos en Ucrania a partir de este Domingo.  


Esto es lo que dice Nexta:

El ejército invasor ruso está desmoralizado, no dispone de una buena logística y está siendo destrozado por los misiles y la artillería ucranianos. La ofensiva rusa se ha estancado. La contraofensiva de Ucrania está logrando avances en Khersonshchyna, Zaporizhzhya y el sur de Donechchyna... Yo no veo un futuro esperanzador para los rusos, creo que se ha llegado al punto de equilibrio y en breve la balanza se irá inclinando a favor de Ucrania, sin prisas pero sin pausa...


----------



## naburiano (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé, tio, yo te pregunto eso, ves que están pateando a una abuela en la calle, es lícito o no intervenir? te pueden caer hostias, es verdad...pero...qué hay que hacer?



Nada, me estás vendiendo propaganda.

Son luchas de poder, punto. Siempre, todos, es una constante histórica.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que tal una ley que por tener una determinada nacionalidad te impida realizar movimientos con tus cuentas bancarias???



Qué tipo de movimientos? y cuál es la alternativa?

Conozco gente que está enviando y recibiendo, no me han dicho nada, son movimientos pequeños, eso si....a ver si va a ser eso...


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)

Rusia me recuerda al caballero negro de los caballeros de la mesa cuadrada.


----------



## Malevich (18 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Puff, nada comparado con las hogueras de los vikingos en el año 1.000



Comían demasiada carne....


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tipo de movimientos? y cuál es la alternativa?
> 
> Conozco gente que está enviando y recibiendo, no me han dicho nada, son movimientos pequeños, eso si....a ver si va a ser eso...



Y que mas da el tipo ni las cantidades ni si hay o no alternativas ... Lo que esta ocurriendo es contrario a todo los derechos fundamentales y humanos en paises que según tu opinión son democracias. Según la mía si ocurre eso es que no lo son.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Nada, me estás vendiendo propaganda.
> 
> Son luchas de poder, punto. Siempre, todos, es una constante histórica.



No sé qué propaganda hay en una pregunta tan concreta..

TODO en la vida es "lucha de poder", desde el momento en el que compites por un curro, o que buscas salir con la chica que te mola o no con el cardo de la vecina, todo es competición

Por supuesto que USA lucha por sus intereses geopolíticos, lo que es absurdo es tratar de colarnos que Rusia no lo hace y que Putin santo...no cuela

Ahora bien, como miembro de la especie, pues me da rabia que salga un tio en Irak o en Libia tratando como niños y como gilipollas a la gente a la que gobierna, sinceramente...


----------



## rejon (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé, tio, yo te pregunto eso, ves que están pateando a una abuela en la calle, es lícito o no intervenir? te pueden caer hostias, es verdad...pero...qué hay que hacer?



Evidentemente enfrentar al perro al servicio del imperialismo USA que está pateando a la abuela.


----------



## naburiano (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No sé qué propaganda hay en una pregunta tan concreta..
> 
> TODO en la vida es "lucha de poder", desde el momento en el que compites por un curro, o que buscas salir con la chica que te mola o no con el cardo de la vecina, todo es competición
> 
> ...



Yo no he dicho que Rusia no luche por sus intereses geopolíticos.

En Irak y en Libia estaban mucho mejor con Sadam Hussein y con Gadaffi, que después,, donde solo ha quedado yihadismo y teocracia, bastante más opresivo que el socialismo baaath y el régimen de Gadaffi.

Comprende que el islam es una religión que es ley, necesitas a dictadores no-teocratas, para contener al yihadismo.

Cómo es evidente que desconocías esto, y me quieres vender que esos países, hoy en día, están mejor que antes, si, me estás vendiendo propaganda, ya sea por ignorancia, por fanatismo, o porque te importa un pimiento.


----------



## Expected (18 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Les ha faltado decir que llegara a Kaliningrado a través de Lituania.



La turbina esa...va a estar más sobada que la puta de La Moraleja. Anda que no va a dar titulares.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y que mas da el tipo ni las cantidades ni si hay o no alternativas ... Lo que esta ocurriendo es contrario a todo los derechos fundamentales y humanos en paises que según tu opinión son democracias. Según la mía si ocurre eso es que no lo son.



No, yo no digo que las sanciones sean o no democráticas, de hecho, me parecen inutiles muchas de ellas, y otras estoy completamente en contra, porque dan la razón y sirven para armar de razones al contrario.

Lo que digo, es que la democracia no se trata de votar, sino de la posibilidad de tener un debate LIBRE en la calle, de enfrentar posiciones e incluso de insultar o "poner en el ignore" a alguien porque no estás de acuerdo o te cae como el ojete, de ESO va la democracia, no de elecciones ni de que todas las decisiones sean correctas, porque no lo son

Por supuesto, que no vivimos en un paraiso, y por supuesto que los políticos que tenemos, apoyados por una gran parte de masa social acostumbrada al servilismo más asqueroso, actua como ingrediente perfecto para que, al final, todo sea una gran mierda

Pero eso no excluye el hecho de que, con sus cosas, fijate que yo prefiero tener la posibilidad de cagarme en pedrito, y de poder coger el Twitter e insultar...y seguir al día siguiente relajado, de poder discutir y enfrentar ideas y como si nada.


----------



## eolico (18 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ....la turbina salió de Canadá el día 17, la turbina se enviará por ferry y luego se transportará por tierra en Finlandia ...(hago una pausa, aquí me eché unas risas... Finlandia??!!!) Se espera que llegue a Rusia el 24de julio, y otros 3-4 días si no hay contratiempos por en medio.....
> 
> Nationalpost.com Canadá



No se ven tentados de cerrar la frontera con Finlandia por el tema de la OTAN? Se lo estan poniendo a huevo.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En algo estamos de acuerdo ... Elecciones no son democracia. Lo que pasa es que tu te crees que algunas elecciones en algunos paises si es democracia y en otros no.



No, lo que yo creo es que Erdogan no es un tio que gane las elecciones y está en el poder un par de añitos para dar paso a alguien con otra opinión, si no hay disparidad de opinión y el mismo tio gobierna toda la vida, no es democracia, es de cajón


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

eolico dijo:


> No se ven tentados de cerrar la frontera con Finlandia por el tema de la OTAN? Se lo estan poniendo a huevo.



El tema es que a Estados Unidos les interesa que no llegue la turbina... y a Rusia tampoco le interesa que se la manden. Así que se vienen risas para Europa.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahora si que se hunden ... Entre que se fue Zara y se fue H&M igual vuelven a vestir con estilo y todo.



La verdad es que Zara no se ha ido...ha cerrado, pero no se ha marchado.
Igual que HM...que de momento no se ha ido. Dice que se va...pero sigue pagando impuestos en Rusia. Igual que Visa. Igual que Mastercard. Igual que Ikea. Por poner ejemplos...


----------



## pemebe (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Respuestas (las primeras de las casi 1000.

Jajaja este señor nos ha tomado por tontos al personal. Más aún de lo que ya somos. 

Lo país al final la culpa la tengo yo, no que Alemania solo tenga un proveedor de gas. 

Uno solo que es el más ecológico, próximo y barato.. Y que EEUU les ha obligado a desistir de comprar para que toda la UE subdita a NATO compremos el suyo(EEUU) de fracking en buques contaminates y más caro

Con la genialidad de Argelia, vuestro jefe -Sánchez - ha triplicado la compra de gas Ruso. Yo diría que quien financia a Putin es él. Los españoles solo podemos sentirnos culpables de elegir a un inepto traidor de presidente.

Los redactores de verano son lo mejor para echarse unas risas. Jaja Ahora resulta que le estamos desde Spañistan financiando la invasión a una superpotencia. Este es el nivel. Vamos. 

Llevamos años haciéndoles la ola porque vienen con sus yates a los mejores puertos de Europa, y ahora el señor que va a trabajar a las 6 am está financiando la guerra. La guerra del Yemen también la financiamos? Lo digo porq tmb les compramos petróleo y gas a Arabia. Vaya jeta! 

Díganselo al Gobierno con sus falcon ,coches oficiales y helicópteros. Que si no, no se acaba la guerra y no se han dado cuenta. 

Yo creo que por ley, debería de haber un límite de insulto a la inteligencia. 

Si está es la tribuna del país ,me imagino los baños.Siguan lamiendo huevos para seguir subsistiendo.TODAVIA PIENSAN QUE SOMOS GILIPOLLAS


----------



## kasperle1966 (18 Jul 2022)

*Informe de situación Operación Z0V: Arenas movedizas y retórica cambiante*

*Por el personal de Saker para el blog de Saker*

La pregunta salió... ¿cuáles son las acciones más importantes de la última semana y cómo las presentamos?

El Sr. Shoigu fue el número uno, y así es como lo presentamos mediante una traducción automática de cont.ws :

EN CUALQUIER HIMARS HAY UN POSEIDON. ESTADOS UNIDOS COMPRENDIÓ RÁPIDAMENTE LA DECLARACIÓN DE SHOIGU

*La pausa táctica que el ejército ruso tomó hace poco más de una semana está llegando a su fin, según el Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra. Y aquí no se equivocaron: el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, ordenó intensificar los esfuerzos en todos los sectores del frente.*

La tarea clave es evitar que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los neonazis ucranianos continúen lanzando cohetes y realizando ataques masivos en áreas residenciales e infraestructura pacífica de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass y otras regiones. 
Y luego surge la pregunta sobre el uso por parte de Ucrania del “intimidante” sistema estadounidense de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS. ¿Quién gestiona estos MLRS?

El ejército ucraniano solo se dedica a la protección de HIMARS. Y son controlados y atacados, incluso por objetos en los territorios liberados de Ucrania, por personal militar estadounidense y británico. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia lo anunció oficialmente. El capitán del primer rango de la reserva Vladimir Yeranosyan tampoco tiene dudas al respecto. Lo más probable es que los rusos en Ucrania se opongan al cuerpo de Marines, que en Irak recibió buenas habilidades de tiro con HIMARS, afirma el capitán.

*Estados Unidos usa HIMARS para matar civiles*
Por alguna razón, no nos enfocamos en esto públicamente. Sin embargo, Rusia respondió de manera muy simple al suministro de HIMARS estadounidenses: lanzamos el submarino Belgorod con torpedos no tripulados Poseidón. Por cierto, ya asumió el servicio de combate, dijo Sergey Lipovoy, presidente del presidium de la organización pública "Oficiales de Rusia", en una entrevista con Tsargrad. Esta noticia no se anunció en todos los canales del mundo, pero quienes la necesitan ya lo entienden todo.

*Y después de eso, la retórica de Europa, Canadá y Estados Unidos comenzó a cambiar. Se nos permitió transportar carga a Kaliningrado, y Noruega levantó la prohibición de ingresar a los puertos de nuestros barcos que entregan combustible y alimentos a Svalbard. Dijeron: “Chicos, estamos exagerando. Y esto es solo porque nuestro submarino, equipado con armas que no tienen análogos en el mundo, se ha hundido en las profundidades y nadie sabe dónde está ahora,* -dijo Serguéi Lipovoy. Si hablamos de MLRS, los cálculos de APU pueden lanzar HIMARS, pero bajo la supervisión de instructores estadounidenses. Ante esta situación, solo falta encontrar un “antídoto”, subrayó el experto.

*No es ningún secreto que los HIMARS han aumentado el alcance y la precisión”, continuó Lipovoy. – Las garantías estadounidenses de que HIMARS se utilizará exclusivamente para fines militares, y no para fines civiles, no resisten ninguna crítica. Podemos ver que, de hecho, estos MLRS se utilizan específicamente para la población civil y para bienes de carácter civil. Es decir, Estados Unidos mata civiles y hace todo lo posible para garantizar que haya tanta destrucción como sea posible. Y la muerte de civiles está en manos y en la conciencia de los políticos estadounidenses, en primer lugar, el presidente Joe Biden.*

Por supuesto, la historia les cobrará por cada muerte civil. Porque esto es un crimen de guerra, un genocidio contra la población pacífica de habla rusa. Estados Unidos ya no es ni siquiera tímido y en realidad dice que está librando una guerra no con un enemigo mítico, sino con Rusia. Pero esto lo hace la mano de la OTAN.

*Y aquí Ucrania resultó ser una moneda de cambio, un peón que se permitió sacrificar tan pronto como comenzó una operación militar especial, *-Linden está convencida. 
Los estadounidenses y la OTAN han declarado que no participarán en este asunto de ninguna manera, pero que harán todo lo posible para garantizar que la guerra continúe el mayor tiempo posible, para que haya tanta destrucción como sea posible. Para que la guerra vaya "por la felicidad del pueblo ucraniano hasta el último ucraniano".






FOTO: CPL. COLTON GARRETT/GLOBALLOOKPRESS.

*Los estadounidenses están tratando de controlar el destino de sus armas* 
El experto militar Alexey Leonkov también comentó la información sobre la presencia de extranjeros en Ucrania en las consolas HIMARS en una entrevista con Tsargrad. Según él, de hecho, existe tal información operativa que, junto con HIMARS, aparecieron en Ucrania oficiales estadounidenses que administran MLRS. 
Además, también hay evidencia de que un cierto número de militares estadounidenses se dedican a escoltar obuses M777 y estaciones de contrabatería. 
Es decir, Estados Unidos, en primer lugar, al entregar tales equipos y armas, está tratando de controlar su destino para evitar el triste destino de algunos tipos de armas que nos caen como trofeos. Y en segundo lugar, tales oficiales pueden controlar los disparos. Al recibir ciertos datos, lo más probable es que los estadounidenses no los compartan con los ucranianos, para no filtrarlos -cree el experto. Resulta que los estadounidenses manejan en secreto todos estos procesos. 
Los oficiales británicos también pueden estar presentes allí, pero solo si los sistemas de defensa aérea británicos aparecen en Ucrania, porque no importa cuánto grite la prensa ucraniana que son más fáciles de controlar que una consola de juegos, esto no es cierto.

Solo queda agregar que nuestros oponentes, representados por el Occidente colectivo, escucharon perfectamente la advertencia del Ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, sobre aumentar los esfuerzos en todos los sectores del frente. Estados Unidos ya emitió una declaración urgente a todos los estadounidenses en el territorio de Ucrania: dicen, váyanse, no tienten su suerte. También se ordena a los diplomáticos que abandonen Odessa y Kiev. Las apuestas están aumentando y Rusia no se dejará disuadir.
……………

Los habituales verán de inmediato el aumento en el impacto del Ministerio de Defensa ruso y otros reporteros. Aquí hay un resumen del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Los ataques de precisión rusos destruyeron la base de Kostyantynivka ucraniana (territorio de la RPD), eliminando alrededor de 250 mercenarios extranjeros, 7 unidades blindadas, 12 vehículos especiales;
Alrededor de 60 tropas nazis eliminadas en Vitove (Óblast de Cherkasy), 2 MLRS, 4 piezas de artillería;
Más de 10 lanzadores Grad destruidos en la estación de tren de Udachne;
2 obuses Uragan MLRS y 17 Grad MRLS, Hyacinth-B y D-30 destruidos en duelos de artillería;
2 helicópteros Mi-8 destruidos y 2 más dañados en el aeródromo de Novy Donbas (territorio de la RPD);
La fuerza aérea del ejército, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería lanzaron ataques contra 286 grupos de personal y blindados y 14 salas de operaciones;
Lanzador SAM Buk-M1 destruido en Kramatorsk (territorio de la RPD), 3 depósitos de armas y depósito de combustible destruidos en Novooleksandrivka (Óblast de Dniéper);
Air Defense derribó 6 UAV y 2 misiles Uragan.
............ 
El segundo lugar lo ocupó este artículo de Andrey Martyanov y tomamos una cita de allí, pero leímos el artículo completo.

“Ahora, en una noticia más importante, después de la reunión con los líderes de la Duma Estatal el 7 de julio, que oficialmente se trató principalmente de las próximas elecciones, Putin reiteró su ya conocida posición:



> _Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla. ¿Bien, qué puedo decir? Deja que lo intenten. Ya hemos escuchado mucho acerca de que Occidente quiere pelear contra nosotros "hasta el último ucraniano". Esta es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano, pero parece ser hacia donde se dirige. Pero todos deben saber que, en general, aún no hemos comenzado nada en serio. Al mismo tiempo, no rechazamos las conversaciones de paz, pero aquellos que las rechazan deben saber que cuanto más se prolonguen, más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros._



Es más que una posición, es el MO de Rusia durante los últimos 15 años y es aquel en el que cada próxima oferta de Rusia siempre será mucho peor para aquellos que no aceptaron la anterior”.

Andrei, (The Saker) llama a este fenómeno *The Pain Dial* . En el frente, las fuerzas rusas lo están sincronizando dos veces. Eche un vistazo al informe: https://t.me/mod_russia_en/2803. 
……………

Rybar creó un informe especial sobre Avdiivka que puede ver aquí: https://t.me/militarysummary/698

Luego, miramos a varios comentaristas, y aún mantenemos el Resumen militar, con fallas y todo.

* * 


Disfrute de su discusión y, como siempre, los comentaristas son bienvenidos para agregar detalles finos.

Con la caída de ciudades y pueblos, esta es una buena regla general a seguir. Solo puede tomarlo en serio cuando a) ve izar la bandera, es decir, imágenes, yb) el Ministerio de Defensa o las autoridades locales confiables informan.

Están llegando gotas de información de Irán, pero esperemos hasta que haya alguna información formal. Ya es fascinante un comentario de Peskov esta mañana: *Rusia e Irán dejarán de estimar el volumen comercial en dólares, dice el Kremlin.

Sitrep Operation Z0V: Shifting sands and changing rhetoric | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## CEMENTITOS (18 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La verdad es que Zara no se ha ido...ha cerrado, pero no se ha marchado.
> Igual que HM...que de momento no se ha ido. Dice que se va...pero sigue pagando impuestos en Rusia. Igual que Visa. Igual que Mastercard. Igual que Ikea. Por poner ejemplos...



Publicidad y marketing de cara a la borregada europea.
Les dicen que Dixán lava mas blanco y se lo creen. Les dicen que se van de Rusia y se lo creen. A nivel técnico es equivalente, el objetivo es crear una imagen de marca que lleve a mas ventas, aunque sea mentira.
Si fuera cierto, Zara se tendria que ir de todos los paises de la órbita rusa porque allí la supuesta escapada sería contraproducente.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Esto en el CP español tiene un tipo : maquinación para alterar el precio de las cosas.


----------



## NPI (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Dentro del hilo que mencionas, hay un cerebro lavado de marca mayor


----------



## naburiano (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, yo no digo que las sanciones sean o no democráticas, de hecho, me parecen inutiles muchas de ellas, y otras estoy completamente en contra, porque dan la razón y sirven para armar de razones al contrario.
> 
> Lo que digo, es que la democracia no se trata de votar, sino de la posibilidad de tener un debate LIBRE en la calle, de enfrentar posiciones e incluso de insultar o "poner en el ignore" a alguien porque no estás de acuerdo o te cae como el ojete, de ESO va la democracia, no de elecciones ni de que todas las decisiones sean correctas, porque no lo son
> 
> ...



Ya, la democracia de los bombazos. Un debate muy libre.

El debate libre, no incluye armar a una milicia ultraderechista para violar una tregua, no?

Porque eso lleva haciendo Ucrania desde el 2014.


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Respuestas (las primeras de las casi 1000.
> 
> Jajaja este señor nos ha tomado por tontos al personal. Más aún de lo que ya somos.
> 
> ...



Puestos a entrar en modo racionamiento podríamos valorar la utilidad social de los individuos y a etse señor restringirle duramente el acceso a la energía, porque sin él no se va a detener nada esencial. Pan, agua, duchas frías y andando a todas partes.


----------



## pemebe (18 Jul 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *Los rusos siguen atacando en todo el frente y parece que pese a los HIMARS no se les acaban las municiones

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania infligieron pérdidas a las tropas rusas y las obligaron a retirarse en los frentes de Sloviansk y Avdiivka y repelieron un asalto ruso en el frente de Bakhmut.*

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - LUNES, 18 JULIO 2022, 18:31

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 18 de julio

*En el frente de Sloviansk, *Rusia intenta mejorar la posición táctica de sus tropas en el eje Izium - Barvinkove. Las tropas rusas utilizaron artillería de diversos calibres para disparar sobre las zonas de Chepil, Karnaukhivka, Virnopillia, Bohorodychne, Dibrovne, Dolyna, Krasnopillia y Adamivka. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Prudianka y Bohorodychne.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelieron un intento ruso de avanzar en dirección a Brazhivka y Dmytrivka, haciendo retroceder a las tropas rusas e infligiéndoles pérdidas.

*En el frente de Donetsk, *las fuerzas rusas siguieron intentando llevar a cabo operaciones de asalto en los alrededores de las ciudades de Bakhmut y Siversk.

Además, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra las zonas en torno a Tetianivka, Donetske, Dronivka, Hryhorivka, Starodubivka, Siversk y Mykolaivka utilizando tanques y artillería de tubo y cohetes. Llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo cerca de Verkhnokamianske y utilizaron drones para realizar un reconocimiento aéreo de la zona. 

Las fuerzas rusas intentaron mejorar sus posiciones tácticas en los ejes Bilohorivka - Hryhorivka, Zolotarivka - Verkhnokamianske, Zolotarivka - Serebrianka y Refinería de Petróleo Lysychanskyi - Verkhnokamianske. No tuvieron éxito y los combates continúan en esas zonas.

*En el frente de Bakhmut, *las fuerzas rusas bombardearon las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas cerca de Vyimka, Berestove, Bilohorivka, Pokrovske, Vesela Dolyna, Kurdiumivka, Travneve y Shumy y realizaron ataques aéreos en las zonas cercanas a Berestove y Pokrovske.

Las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas repelieron un asalto ruso en el eje de la central eléctrica de Myronivka - Vuhlehirska.

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas han intensificado las hostilidades en el frente de Avdiivka y han intentado mejorar sus posiciones tácticas en el eje Verkhnotoretske - Kamianka, pero no tuvieron éxito, sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

El ejército ruso no emprendió operaciones ofensivas activas *en los frentes de Kurakhove y Zaporizhzhia. *Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar sobre las zonas de Tonenke, Nevelske, Novomykhailivka, Vuhledar, Prechystivka, Pavlivka, Novopil, Huliaipole, Yurkivka, Orikhiv y Mali Shcherbaky. Los rusos realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Novodanylivka y Novoandriivka.

*En el frente de Sivershchyna,* las tropas rusas siguieron realizando reconocimientos aéreos en las provincias de Chernihiv y Sumy, en las zonas cercanas a la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia. Además, los rusos utilizaron morteros para atacar la zona cercana a Atynske, en la provincia de Sumy.

*En el frente de Kharkiv,* las fuerzas rusas siguieron realizando operaciones de combate en un intento de impedir el avance de las tropas ucranianas hacia la frontera estatal.

Los rusos bombardearon las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas utilizando artillería de tubo y cohetes para disparar sobre varios distritos de la ciudad de Kharkiv y sobre las ciudades y pueblos de Udy, Prudianka, Slatyne, Borshchova, Ruski Tyshky, Pechenihy, Chuhuiv y Lebiazhe. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Prudianka, Rubizhne y Verkhnii Saltiv.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh,* las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones previamente ocupadas e impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas monten una contraofensiva. Los rusos están realizando activamente reconocimientos aéreos en la zona utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Las fuerzas rusas también utilizaron la artillería para disparar sobre las áreas alrededor de Kavkaz, Bila Krynytsia, Murakhivka, Kobzartsi, Olenivka, Shevchenkove, Stepova Dolyna, Ukrainka, Blahodatne, Nova Zoria y Tavriiske y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Potomkine y Bila Krynytsia.

Dos portamisiles navales rusos de alta precisión están en espera en las aguas del Mar Negro, preparados para lanzar ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania.

El Estado Mayor también informó de que el personal militar ruso está desmoralizado debido a que sus fechas de rotación se posponen constantemente. También se dice que los rusos temen la resistencia activa de la población local, que está aumentando especialmente en las provincias de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia. Todos estos factores hacen que aumenten los índices de rechazo a participar en las hostilidades en el territorio de Ucrania entre las tropas rusas.


----------



## ignorante (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> _(ignorante decía: ¿es lícito dejarle derrocar el gobierno de Libia/Iraq/Afganistán/Siria... "porque son dictaduras" a cualquier precio? )_
> 
> No sé, si ves que están pegando en la calle a una abuela....es lícito intervenir?



Ah, era porque en Libia, Ira, Afganistán, Siria pegaban a abuelas en la calle... Bueno, al menos las niñas iban a los colegios, ahora con los talibanes no, así que EEUU al final lo puso peor (menos en Siria, donde perdió )



alfonbass dijo:


> _(ignorante decía: los golpes de Pinochet y Videla en Chile y Argentina fueron impulsados por EEUU; el apartheid fue apoyado por EEUU durante décadas, etc)_
> 
> Volvemos a lo de antes, la alternativa era mucho peor



Yo creo que no: Allende, Perón y Mandela me parecen mucho más presentables.



alfonbass dijo:


> _(ignorante decía: EEUU no intervino en la España de Franco. Los españoles solucionamos por nosotros mismos nuestro problema.)_
> 
> Pues hubiera sido buena idea hacerlo, posiblemente España no se hubiera empobrecido tanto y hubiera crecido al nivel de sus vecinos



Vaya, esta vez coincidimos. ¿Ves como a EEUU las democracias le importan un bledo?. En España no había petróleo que saquear, solo una posición geográfica útil y le bastaba sobornar al dictador para poner unas bases. Para qué molestarse en más. Controlar Ucrania, en cambio, es necesario para EEUU como puerta de abordaje a Rusia.



alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que dicen China y Rusia es que se tienen que crear "zonas de influencia", eso significa que los países que estén a su alrededor, por obra y gracia divina, les deben pertenecer, eso no es ser soberano, precisamente, al menos no en los diccionarios que yo tengo..



Eso lo dices tú y la propaganda occidental. Ellos de lo que hablan es de un *multipolarismo* (multi no es dos) y de países SOBERANOS que se respetan mutuamente.



alfonbass dijo:


> ignorante_ decía: Fíjese usted los 100 años de paz en la URSS entre Rusia y Ucrania (estado que tuvo presidentes de múltiples nacionalidades, incluida la rusa y ucraniana, no fue un colonialismo ruso)._
> 
> Hombre, paz, lo que se dice paz, cuando tienes un estado cuasi policial, donde solo se hace lo que diga un partido, volvemos al diccionario y en el mio, tampoco lo define así.
> Colonialismo claro que hubo, de hecho existió en cada república de la unión



Me refería a que no hubo ninguna guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia (en 70 años de URSS). Hubo presidentes soviéticos de origen ruso y de origen ucraniano.



alfonbass dijo:


> Rusia llevaba manipulando en Ucrania desde su independencia, negar eso es de estar ciego y no querer ver las cosas, cuando en Ucrania la gente tenía (y tiene ) ganas de vivir como lo hace un alemán o un checo, por eso surge todo lo que surge, tu no puedes impulsar una cosa así, además, no es algo que se surgiera desde ese momento, fueron muchas promesas de acercamiento a la unión.



Rusia NUNCA impidió a Ucrania entrar en la UE. Fue Ucrania (el gobierno antes del golpe) la que no aceptó las condiciones de vasallaje que le proponía la UE.



alfonbass dijo:


> Da igual lo que diga el embajador de la CIA, la cuestión es que, los rusos intentaron romper el acuerdo de colaboración con la unión europea,



¿Fuentes?

Yo te he puesto un enlace a wikileaks que prueba la INTROMISION de EEUU en asuntos internos que son soberanía de Ucrania.



alfonbass dijo:


> Yanukovich, entre unos y otros se cagó vivo y huyó, la historia de un golpe de estado donde el presidente huye sin ningún motivo, es como si pedrito coge ahora y se pira sin motivo...eso no es un golpe de estado



Para el tema del golpe de estado están los videos de Oliver Stone ("Ucrania en llamas" y "Revelando Ucrania"). En Ucrania llegó al gobierno, sin pasar por las urnas, la persona que el embajador de EEUU, conversando con la Secretaria de Asuntos Europeos (Victoria Nuland) creen que es el mejor candidato (refiriéndose a él por el nombre de pila... es colegilla y tal). El famoso vídeo de "fuck de EU" en youtube (aunque lo importante no era el _fuck_ que resaltaron los medios, sino la prueba de la intromisión en un país ajeno).

Fíjate que aquí algunos llamaron "golpe" a la moción de censura contra el corrupto Rajoy... pues en Ucrania la oposición financió francotiradores para matar a 100 personas para inculpar al gobierno.









Parliamentary question | VP/HR - Leaked conversation between Catherine Ashton and Urmas Paet, Estonian Minister of Foreign Affairs | E-003239/2014 | European Parliament


Question for written answer E-003239/2014 to the Commission Rule 117 Willy Meyer (GUE/NGL)




www.europarl.europa.eu







Esa oposición lleva desde 2014 en el gobierno, sumió al país en guerra civil y provocó la guerra con Rusia.




alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de gamberradas, se trata de que, no se puede permitir que las cosas, a nivel político, se solucionen por la fuerza, me da igual lo que haya hecho USA o no, se trata de que las cosas no son un "Ucrania no debería existir", se trata de que alguien normal entiende que hay posiciones distintas y comprende que alguien pueda preferir comerciar con la Unión Europea y no con él. Una invasión militar NO ES EL CAMINO y no es lo que "hacen los buenos"



Ucrania puede existir, pero como estado (mezcla de múltiples etnias), no como nación de una única etnia excluyente de las otras. Eso es lo que buscaban los acuerdos de Minsk: una autonomía para las diversas regiones, en convivencia pacífica. En vez de eso han ilegalizado el idioma ruso en la constitución y segregar racialmente lo que vaya contra lo que ellos (nacionalistas del nazi Stephan Bandera) definen como Ucrania. Pero el gobierno nazi nunca tuvo intención de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk:





__





El acuerdo de Minsk se utilizó para ganar tiempo: Ex...


Petro Poroshenko admitió que el alto el fuego de 2015 en Donbass, que negoció con Rusia, Francia y Alemania como presidente de Ucrania,...



www.meneame.net





PD: No voy a volver a contestar tus mensajes. Lleva mucho tiempo documentar, y todo lo que vuelco en estos mensajes a fin de cuentas ha salido ya en algún momento en Burbuja. El que quiera estar informado tiene los medios, si lo que busca es la verdad. Tampoco se si trabajas para alguien o simplemente quieres vivir en tu mundo imaginario. En ese caso te recomiendo que leas los "periódicos normales" ... te sería mucho más relajante. Como puedes entender, la gente que está en este foro no son precisamente los idiotas que no saben distinguir paja de grano


----------



## maldito (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Turquía no es una democracia, USA en Cuba? desde cuando ocurre eso?
> Lo de Israel creo que es algo más complejo, pero me interesa el tema cubano, ya que lo sacas...de donde sacas eso? Es el propio gobierno de la isla quienes mantienen en la puta miseria a la gente....



Sí, en Guantanamo; tambien en Siria al igual que Turquía. Lo de la democracia israelita ya va a otro nivel exterminio.


----------



## El-Mano (18 Jul 2022)

Aqui explica entre otras cosas, traduciendo a rybar, el porque es dificil detener los bombardeos a donestk.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Jul 2022)

Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro, no hay más.

Ahora toca Alemania la que del mantenimiento de la turbina, no le interesa para la industria y ella inocente... ya pero... hay muchos peros
a- No es la primera sanción que se autoingflinge y encima de ésta puede hacer responsables a los rusos ya de paso responsabiliza de todas las pifias en la economía frente a su gente a los rusos. Negocio perfecto. No teneis gas pero la culpa del malo maloso no mía.

B- Demanda a Gazprom y de paso hace pagar a los rusos sus decisiones. Como los tribunales sean de los mismos...pues como el oro de Venezuela que se llevó Guaidó, que no vuelve. Aun lo cobrará a cuenta de la turbina incautada, como el oro del otro que no lo han visto más.

Desengañaros al único que fastidian es a Rusia, con la turbina modula el gas como quiera y tiene la pieza que pagó servible, no como ahora sin devolver y si quiere cortarles el gas ya se lo cortará igualmente si quiere, pero es que en estas circunstancias corta porque no puede servir gas, le convenga o no le convenga.

Eso como las sanciones que le convienen a Rusia. No si Rusia quisiera hacer lo que ahora está obligada a hacer ya lo hubiese hecho sola y deshecho también después si no le convenía. Si le ha salido bien es de prepararse y un poco de chiripa y aún no hemos acabado que puede que baje el gas a medio plazo y las cosas no sean tan bonitas.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

Lo último de Alastair Crooke , que pone negro sobre blanco, 
lo que algunos foreros habían anticipado:

* " Por supuesto, el conflicto, a todos los efectos, está resuelto, aunque está lejos de haber terminado.
Está claro que Rusia prevalecerá en la guerra militar -y también en la guerra política-, lo que significa 
que lo que surja en Ucrania una vez finalizada la acción militar será dictado por Moscú en sus términos.*
_*
Evidentemente, por un lado, el régimen de Kiev se derrumbaría si se le impusieran las condiciones
dictadas por Moscú. Y, por otro lado, toda la agenda occidental detrás del golpe de Estado de Maidan 
n 2014 también implosionaría. (Por eso, una salida, sin una derrota ucraniana, es casi imposible).
*_
* Este momento marca, pues, un punto de inflexión crucial*..."








Reading the Runes of War


Putin’s policy of cleansing the Augean Stables of ‘predatory western capital’ is music to the ears of the Global South, Alastair Crooke writes. Of course,…




www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## frangelico (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Ah, era porque en Libia, Ira, Afganistán, Siria pegaban a abuelas en la calle... Bueno, al menos las niñas iban a los colegios, ahora con los talibanes no, así que EEUU al final lo puso peor (menos en Siria, donde perdió )
> 
> 
> Yo creo que no: Allende, Perón y Mandela me parecen mucho más presentables.
> ...



El simpático Poroshenko parece que es uno de los hombres más ricos del mundo por sus indudables méritos. 8000M, se conforman con el 5% del PIB de su país


----------



## Zhukov (18 Jul 2022)

Por fin me he animado a escribir un resumen, la situación en los frentes a día de hoy









Noticias de la guerra 18/07/2022


Mapas, hasta el 15 de Julio Situación general: Desde la toma de Lisichansk estamos en una pausa en las operaciones, mientras se reagrupan y descansan las fuerzas, y se llevan munición y suministros…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## arriondas (18 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Dentro del hilo que mencionas, hay un cerebro lavado de marca mayor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1127859



La banderita de Ucrania, el girasolín, el emoticono con bozal... Borrego completo, borrego Comansi.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El tema es que a Estados Unidos les interesa que no llegue la turbina... y a Rusia tampoco le interesa que se la manden. Así que se vienen risas para Europa.



Yo no diría tal, por cuanto Rusia lo que está exacerbando las contradicciones
entre y choques entre los jugadores del bando occidental y que se muestren
públicamente a sus ciudadanos; que serán, al final, quienes les vayan a tumbar.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Es el cambio climatico....


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El día en que este hijo de puta asuma las consecuencias de sus actos, seremos muchos los europeos con "firmeza" suficiente como para poner un reloj en hora sin emplear las manos.



Creo que otros tendrán que hacerlo por él. Que asuma lo que ha estado haciendo, digo. Y es que de una forma u otra, tanto él como otros, tendrán que hacerse responsables. Esto es algo sobre lo que no se debe tener duda.


----------



## mazuste (18 Jul 2022)

Bueno... Pues parece que la UE pedirá a sus miembros la semana que viene 
que ya empiecen a maniobrar para ahorrar gas de modo inmediato.

Ya veremos como caza la perrita europea...


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Te puede gustar más o menos pero dice verdades económicas como puños.



Nos queda mucho que sufrir antes de merecer un líder como él. Quizá nosotros no lo veamos, estamos 'tan bien' disfrutando del fruto de la indolencia de nuestros representantes políticos... pero todo tiene un coste. Siempre.


----------



## pgas (18 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro, no hay más.
> 
> Ahora toca Alemania la que del mantenimiento de la turbina, no le interesa para la industria y ella inocente... ya pero... hay muchos peros
> a- No es la primera sanción que se autoingflinge y encima de ésta puede hacer responsables a los rusos ya de paso responsabiliza de todas las pifias en la economía frente a su gente a los rusos. Negocio perfecto. No teneis gas pero la culpa del malo maloso no mía.
> ...




el salamandrés es un idioma??

te lo dedico no te enfades
_
Retransmisión de los trabajos de reparación del Nord Stream. _


----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, yo no digo que las sanciones sean o no democráticas, de hecho, me parecen inutiles muchas de ellas, y otras estoy completamente en contra, porque dan la razón y sirven para armar de razones al contrario.
> 
> Lo que digo, es que la democracia no se trata de votar, sino de la posibilidad de tener un debate LIBRE en la calle, de enfrentar posiciones e incluso de insultar o "poner en el ignore" a alguien porque no estás de acuerdo o te cae como el ojete, de ESO va la democracia, no de elecciones ni de que todas las decisiones sean correctas, porque no lo son
> 
> ...



Eso que has descrito no tiene nada que ver con lo que es una democracia donde se supone que los derechos fundamentales de las personas estan protegidos por el propio estado y la constitución, pero como puedes ver realmente es mentira y hace falta muy poquito para que se los lleven por delante, aquí y en Moscu, por eso te digo que aquí no hay mucha más democracia que allí donde también puedes criticar en la barra del bar a Putin.


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (18 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que yo creo es que Erdogan no es un tio que gane las elecciones y está en el poder un par de añitos para dar paso a alguien con otra opinión, si no hay disparidad de opinión y el mismo tio gobierna toda la vida, no es democracia, es de cajón



Ahhh pero eso vuelve a ser una opinión tuya ... Si la gente esta de acuerdo en que sea persona y su Constitución lo permite porque no es democracia elegir siempre al mismo .. Felipe Gonzalez estuve dieciseis años en el poder y Merkel otros dieciseis, Erdogan de momento lleva ocho años nada más ...


----------



## Fauna iberica (18 Jul 2022)

QUE LE HABRAN PROMETIDO AL TEUTON IMBECIL ESE DEL SCHOLZ?


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Yo también pensaba que sería conquista del Donbass, puede que algo más, luego negociar, devuelven esos territorios de más y se quedan con lo que realmente les interesaba desde el inicio.
> 
> Pero a día de hoy no lo veo viable. Zelenski no para decir que no habrá piedad para Rusia y que se irá a por Crimea. Zelenski a pasado de actorzuelo a creerse el héroe que puede tener nazis a sus órdenes y llevarlos incluso a parlamentos de otros paises porque el puede hacer lo que quiera. Un día hace fusilar al negociador que el día anterior era de su máxima confianza, otro cierra partidos políticos, otro destituye al jefe de espionaje y a la fiscal general acusandolos de traidores sin ninguna prueba....Este hombre se ha creido demasiado su papel y se piensa que es literalmente intocable porque es la marioneta de EEUU.
> 
> Si mañana negocian la paz. ¿Cuanto tardará Zelenski una vez haya entrenado hombres en el nuevo armamento que se le enviaría en usar cualquier excusa para atacar el Donbass? Y estando ya en la UE como estaría, la UE y la Otan entrarían en su ayuda. Y no, a día de hoy no veo viable que tras esa negociación, tarde o temprano Ucrania no entrase en la UE. Rusia solo les estaría dando tiempo para rearmarse, entrenar soldados y entrar en la UE. Porque lo pactado no lo iban a cumplir, como no han cumplido su propia normativa que les impedia enviar armas a un país en guerra con otro y que no pertenecia a la UE.



Ese Drack Queen no ha hecho nada de eso. Debe recibir sus órdenes diarias por Whatsapp. Menudo pobre imbécil. Casi que me da hasta pena. No, no me la da. Solo asco. Pero los verdaderos culpables, antes o después tendrán que pasar por caja para recoger... sus intereses. Justicia poética, que ya toca. Ahora a cenar.


----------



## Nico (18 Jul 2022)

Un detalle... para aquellos que "debaten" con el camarada *alfonbass*, les hago presente que tiene 3000 post en ESTE HILO con el MISMO DEBATE pero con 50 foreros diferentes (*yo mismo hace unas 2000 páginas atrás*).

A alfonbass no le interesa ningún intercambio de opiniones constructivo, simplemente repite la misma cantinela con del distraído de turno que le sigue la corriente (*yo mismo hace unas 2000 páginas atrás*).

Si bien es muy educado -de hecho no lo he pasado al ignore por ello-, eso no quita que *es la operatoria de un TROLL.*

_¿Mi sugerencia?_

Si quieren conocer las respuestas de alfonbass sin necesidad de debatir, las repite una y otra vez (*a mi mismo hace 2000 páginas atrás*), por lo que no solo PIERDEN SU TIEMPO, sino que embarran el hilo con LA MISMA CANTINELA UNA Y OTRA VEZ (*tal mi caso 2000 páginas atrás*).

Dejen de debatir con alfobass (*como hice yo hace 2000 páginas atrás*) porque sólo pierden su tiempo, empastan el hilo y gastan saliva (teclado en este caso).

*Como hice yo 2000 páginas atrás !!*


----------



## Salamandra (18 Jul 2022)

Es una opción pero no la única, la otra es que tampoco quisiera recibir la turbina Alemania. Cumple las sanciones, no se enfadan con sus gobernantes los alemanes y a ponerse la manta toca igualmente. Si además podemos demandar a Gazprom aún sacan más ventaja.
Repetir la jugada del default, falso, pero declarado como tal.


----------



## El Mercader (18 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> QUE LE HABRAN PROMETIDO AL TEUTON IMBECIL ESE DEL SCHOLZ?



Entonces.... Si no van a levantar las sanciones incluso en caso de paz.... ¿Para qué coño va a firmar Rusia un alto el fuego?


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En el telediario afirmaron que la mayoría eran provocados.
> 
> Hay métodos para saber si son provocados . Sobre todo si aparece un moro con un mechero corriendo por allí cerca.



Menudo cambio @ATARAXIO , ahora te crees lo que te cuentan en el 'telediario'. ¡Qué vergüenza! espabila de una puta vez. Esta es 'la conspiración entre las conspiraciones'. Solo justo después de qué es en realidad el HOMBRE y qué y como es en realidad la Tierra.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Ahora compara las fechas de esos eventos con la actividad solar. Luego ya puedes empezar a acojonarte, pero de verdad.


----------



## subaru (18 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Por fin me he animado a escribir un resumen, la situación en los frentes a día de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya era hora amigo, llevaba desde el 5 de julio actualizando tu blog de manera compulsiva...


----------



## pegaso (18 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Ah, era porque en Libia, Ira, Afganistán, Siria pegaban a abuelas en la calle... Bueno, al menos las niñas iban a los colegios, ahora con los talibanes no, así que EEUU al final lo puso peor (menos en Siria, donde perdió )
> 
> 
> Yo creo que no: Allende, Perón y Mandela me parecen mucho más presentables.
> ...



Si continuas irás al ignore.


----------



## alexforum (18 Jul 2022)

oh.. que pena… vendían prendas de mierd


Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Gracias, ahora cuando me meten el sablazo al llenar el tanque ya no me sienta tan mal!


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Muy esclarecedor de hacia donde nos quieren llevar



Era para preguntarle si el "más allá" incluía España, en caso afirmativo ir a correr rápidamente a llenar el deposito con gasolina de 98 octanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menudo cambio @ATARAXIO , ahora te crees lo que te cuentan en el 'telediario'. ¡Qué vergüenza! espabila de una puta vez. Esta es 'la conspiración entre las conspiraciones'. Solo justo después de qué es en realidad el HOMBRE y qué y como es en realidad la Tierra.



¿ qué impide que alguien que odie a España la incendie ?


----------



## Evil_ (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Mis disculpas por hablar sobre Asturias y Cantabria en lugar de Ucrania y Rusia, o de Moldavia y Rumanía, pero ya que surge el tema: ¿Es cierto que en Asturias y Cantabria aún se llama "agarenos" a los que no son de allí, especialmente si vienen del centro o sur de España?



Soy asturiano, y en la vida me había encontrado con esa palabra. No sé en Cantabria, pero aquí no se usa tal cosa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jul 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


>



Hostia colega, para salvar el pellejo se hace lo que haga falta y más.


----------



## Besarionis (19 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Era para preguntarle si el "más allá" incluía España, en caso afirmativo ir a correr rápidamente a llenar el deposito con gasolina de 98 octanos.



Y ponerse a hacer ceros y ochos en alguna explanada.


----------



## lapetus (19 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Aqui explica entre otras cosas, traduciendo a rybar, el porque es dificil detener los bombardeos a donestk.



La supuesta traición es que esos funcionarios, al ver que el ejército ruso tomaba las poblaciones, se quedaron allí trabajando de lo mismo pero para la administración rusa.
Hombre, pues eso es humano y comprensible.
A lo mejor la mafia ucra podía haber ido allí a impedir la toma de esas localidades, en lugar de ir ahora cazando brujas y haciendo purgas.


----------



## John Nash (19 Jul 2022)

La que está liando Rusia:





__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es





La sesión de este lunes se ha caracterizado por un *arranque con recortes en Wall Street*, que se han incrementado a medida que evolucionó la sesión. Así, *el S&P 500 ha cedido un 0,85%*, el Dow Jones un 0,7% mientras que el Nasdaq 100 cayó un 0,8%.









El lado más oscuro de la subida del dólar: círculos viciosos y guerra de divisas entre bancos centrales


Aumenta el riesgo de que la fortaleza del dólar inicie una espiral alcista, conocida por los analistas como Doom Loop, o círculo vicioso, en el que los factores que impulsan a la divisa se retroalimentan para empujarla a niveles todavía más altos, provocando sufrimiento en el resto de monedas y...



www.eleconomista.es





*El lado más oscuro de la subida del dólar: círculos viciosos y guerra de divisas entre bancos centrales.*

La guerra de divisas ya está aquí. Soros, yo te himboco.


----------



## Salamandra (19 Jul 2022)

Pues no se calentarán pero como "la culpa la tienen los rusos" pues no se revolverán contra su gobierno que es lo que debiéramos hacer en lo que nos toca. También será, con suerte, no nos calentaremos tampoco en España.

Ya enpezaban con ese cuento, hasta que los rusos han dicho que la pieza no volvía.


----------



## niraj (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La verdad es que Zara no se ha ido...ha cerrado, pero no se ha marchado.
> Igual que HM...que de momento no se ha ido. Dice que se va...pero sigue pagando impuestos en Rusia. Igual que Visa. Igual que Mastercard. Igual que Ikea. Por poner ejemplos...



Los de negocios TV dicen que los de HM sí se van.... y francamente, si no se van voluntariamente, a lo mejor alguien del gobierno debería mostrarles el camino de salida 



Seguirán perdiendo mercados de forma absurda y luego ya vendrán los llantos....


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> QUE LE HABRAN PROMETIDO AL TEUTON IMBECIL ESE DEL SCHOLZ?


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El tema es que a Estados Unidos les interesa que no llegue la turbina... y a Rusia tampoco le interesa que se la manden. Así que se vienen risas para Europa.



A Rusia le interesa seguir vendiendo gas a Europa, al menos hasta que China y otros asiáticos asuman toda la cuota de mercado.
Por eso Putin tiene la sartén totalmente por el mango. Jugará con el flujo y le dará palo o zanahoria a los alfeñiques europeos. Hay que entender la mentalidad de Putin.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127658


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Jul 2022)

Fue peor aún. Los soldados Georgianos que estaban entonces con los Rusos conjuntamente haciendo de fuerza de paz, recibieron la orden de asesinar a sus compañeros rusos. Lo hicieron...
Y la respuesta Rusa no tardó en llegar.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Jul 2022)

Las palabras del sargento Scholz diciendo que no quitarán las sanciones aunque Rusia y Ucrania firmen la paz, son muy reveladoras de cuáles son las órdenes otanistas. Es difícil determinar si responden a un plan perverso secreto o a la deriva que lleva el bloque, enfrentándose simultáneamente a Rusia, a China y a Irán. El caso es que lanzan un mensaje contraproducente. ¿Qué interés tendría Rusia de acabar una guerra si hacerlo no le supone ninguna mejora de su situación? En ese caso, la conclusión es lógica: Continuar el conflicto hasta la caída del régimen de Kiev y poder colocar a un régimen pro-ruso en su lugar. Adiós al "sueño europedo" de la Von der Liar.


----------



## troperker (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia compra 366 tanques a EEUU para reemplazar los tanques enviados a Ucrania.*
> El ministro polaco de Defensa, *Mariusz Blaszczak*, ha confirmado este lunes que ya han comenzado a llegar a *Polonia *algunos de los tanques estadounidenses Abrams adquiridos para reemplazar los entregados por este país a *Ucrania*.
> 
> En un mensaje difundido por sus redes sociales, el ministro afirma que algunos de "los 250 modernos tanques Abrams ya están en Polonia", lo que permitirá disponer de "una fuerza militar poderosa para disuadir a cualquier agresor".
> ...



250 tanques a quien va a disuadir que comentario tan gracioso
24 millones por tanque wow
Espero incluyan la municion
Deberian enviarlos a ucrania


----------



## dapman (19 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Fue peor aún. Los soldados Georgianos que estaban entonces con los Rusos conjuntamente haciendo de fuerza de paz, recibieron la orden de asesinar a sus compañeros rusos. Lo hicieron...
> Y la respuesta Rusa no tardó en llegar.



Podría extenderse un poco más sobre esos hechos históricos? gracias. La mayoría de la gente conocemos la versión oficial únicamente. No fue un conflicto tan relevante que te llevase a investigar más allá de lo que te cuentan por tv y prensa.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

*EE.UU. amenaza con sanciones si Irán entrega drones a Rusia *


Teherán y Moscú han desmentido los rumores sobre el supuesto suministro de cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.





Imagen ilustrativaIranian Army Office Via ZUMA Pre / Legion-Media

El portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU., Ned Price, afirmó este lunes en rueda de prensa que la entrega de drones de Irán a Rusia conllevaría una serie de sanciones por parte de Washington y varios países.

"Cualquier transferencia de este tipo implicaría una serie de sanciones que tenemos en la reserva y supuestamente una serie de sanciones que los países de todo el mundo tienen en la reserva. Así que esto es algo que vamos a seguir vigilando", destacó el vocero.


Previamente, The New York Times reportó este domingo que Irán ha llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia para suministrar 300 vehículos aéreos no tripulados que se utilizarán en Ucrania. El periódico también escribió, refiriéndose a dos funcionarios estadounidenses, que Rusia ha agotado la mayoría de sus armas guiadas de precisión, así como muchos de los aviones no tripulados que ha empleado para ayudar a la artillería de largo alcance a alcanzar los objetivos en el país vecino.

La semana pasada, el asesor de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU., Jake Sullivan, ya declaró que Irán planea suministrar a Rusia "varios cientos" de drones y entrenar a los militares rusos para usarlos. El alto funcionario no proporcionó pruebas de sus afirmaciones ni reveló la fuente de los datos.

Por su parte, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores iraní, Hossein Amir Abdollahian, desmintió las declaraciones de Sullivan. "Tenemos diferentes formas de cooperación con Rusia, entre ellas en el ámbito de defensa: pero no vamos a ayudar a ninguna de las partes involucradas en esta guerra, porque consideramos que hay que detenerla", dijo. 

A su vez, una fuente de la Cancillería rusa calificó los señalamientos del funcionario estadounidense de "bulo". "Otra afirmación absurda del alto portavoz estadounidense ha provocado un franco desconcierto en Moscú", señaló en declaraciones a la prensa.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

*exasesor de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU. John Bolton asegura que los golpes de Estado extranjeros que ayudó a planear eran necesarios*


El exfuncionario citó su participación en el intento fallido de derrocar al presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro en 2019 como un "buen ejemplo" de un golpe al que estuvo vinculado.





El exasesor de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU. John BoltonRYU SEUNG IL / Legion-Media

El exasesor de Seguridad Nacional estadounidense, John Bolton, aseguró que los golpes de Estado en el extranjero que ayudó a organizar fueron necesarios para proteger los "intereses de Estados Unidos".

"Esto es algo que sorprendió a algunos […] de la izquierda. Pero cuando buscas los mejores intereses de EE.UU., *haces lo que sea necesario para proteger esos intereses*", comentó Bolton en una entrevista para Newsmax.

Bolton, que trabajó en la Administración de Donald Trump, admitió el martes pasado en una entrevista con el periodista de la CNN Jake Tapper que ayudó a organizar golpes de Estado en otros países, y se refirió al intento fallido de derrocar al presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro en 2019 como un *"buen ejemplo" de un golpe al que estuvo vinculado*.


El exfuncionario se negó a comentar detalles sobre otros lugares donde Washington estuvo involucrado en cambios de régimen citando razones de seguridad nacional.

Por otro lado, *Bolton defendió la guerra de Irak* y rechazó que se tratara de un golpe de Estado, "aunque tuvo el efecto de un cambio de régimen" y destacó que el expresidente George W. Bush "siguió la política correcta para proteger a EE.UU. y su interés nacional".

Asimismo, compartió una idea similar en relación a la intervención del país norteamericano en Afganistán.
Según el exasesor, abogaba por una "política exterior estadounidense fuerte" que mostrara a los adversarios que no se aprovecharían de EE.UU., justificando el uso de la fuerza a favor de los intereses de la nación.

Al referirse a los *disturbios del 6 de enero* del año pasado en el Capitolio, Boltón aseguró que se trató de un "*esfuerzo fallido de Donald Trump* para mantenerse en el cargo" más que un ataque a la democracia estadounidense.
"Fue una mancha en la historia de nuestro país. Fue un gran error, y creo que ha dañado permanentemente su lugar en la historia, incluso entre algunos de sus más fuertes seguidores, señaló.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bueno... Pues parece que la UE pedirá a sus miembros la semana que viene
> que ya empiecen a maniobrar para ahorrar gas de modo inmediato.
> 
> Ya veremos como caza la perrita europea...



Eso no es así, primero se iran de vacaciones como si nada ocurriese.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La mierda que corre por las orgias de maricones de Bruselas tiene que ser de pésima calidad.



Son de los tuyos...globalistas, fumetas, lgtbizkrst, amor libre con los crios, fronteras abiertas, tor mundo ehhh gueno, votontos de la cosas chulisimas (sobre todo sus hijos trans)...en fin, QUE NO LOS DIFERENCIO DE TI UN CARAJOOOOOO!!!

GLOBALISTAS SIONISTAS TODOS...UNIOS!!!


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahora si que se hunden ... Entre que se fue Zara y se fue H&M igual vuelven a vestir con estilo y todo.



Ahora solo falta desigual...Y SERA PERFECTO!!!

SIN ATAVIOS PROGRES ...MUCHO MEJOR!!!


----------



## coscorron (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127974



Es muy sencillo ... Esta gente no cata ni de lejos las consecuencias de sus decisiones y por eso se permiten lo que se permiten. Desde el asiento calentito es muy fácil todo ... Viven como los nobles de antaño, aquello de palacio en palacion y estos de cargo en cargo.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Un detalle... para aquellos que "debaten" con el camarada *alfonbass*, les hago presente que tiene 3000 post en ESTE HILO con el MISMO DEBATE pero con 50 foreros diferentes (*yo mismo hace unas 2000 páginas atrás*).
> 
> A alfonbass no le interesa ningún intercambio de opiniones constructivo, simplemente repite la misma cantinela con del distraído de turno que le sigue la corriente (*yo mismo hace unas 2000 páginas atrás*).
> 
> ...



Alfonbrasas el libertario...


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Luchas internas


Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, Kiev continúa jactándose de sus éxitos -reales o no- y sigue afirmando que su objetivo no es otro que la victoria militar en el fr…




slavyangrad.es











Luchas internas


19/07/2022


Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, Kiev continúa jactándose de sus éxitos -reales o no- y sigue afirmando que su objetivo no es otro que la victoria militar en el frente. Solo entonces, como volvió a repetir ayer Dmitro Kuleba, podrá haber negociaciones con la Federación Rusa. Sin embargo, ni los éxitos militares de Ucrania son tales ni la cuestión militar es el único problema al que se enfrenta Kiev. Capítulo aparte merece el análisis de la situación económica, cada vez más problemática en un país en el que la economía está prácticamente paralizada, la defensa del valor de la moneda se realiza básicamente en base a asistencia exterior y emisión de billetes y donde, en lugar de una nacionalización y activación de la economía de guerra, se ha optado (como se está haciendo también en Rusia) por la profundización de la liberalización y la privatización. La semana pasada, Ucrania afirmaba públicamente que precisa de 9.000 millones de dólares al mes para mantenerse a flote, una cantidad que dobla la mencionada hace tan solo unos meses. Cargada cada vez de más deudas, esta situación parece insostenible a largo plazo.

Por el momento, la financiación extranjera mantiene en pie una parte suficiente de la economía ucraniana e impide el colapso completo. Sin embargo, es la situación política la que puede sufrir cambios a corto plazo. Es más, las últimas semanas ha sido evidente la existencia de diferentes conflictos dentro del círculo de poder ucraniano tanto en lo político como en lo militar. Mucho se ha hablado del enfrentamiento entre las autoridades militares y las autoridades políticas, que han impuesto su criterio en el frente pese a cumplir con ello los augurios del comandante en jefe del Ejército Ucraniano, Valery Zaluzhny, que presagiaba grandes bajas en batallas que Ucrania no podía ganar. Frente a la retirada de la primera línea en busca de una mejor posición de defensa que garantizara poder dar batalla a las tropas rusas, las autoridades políticas ordenaron luchar por Popasnaya, Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, batallas en las que Ucrania sufrió fuertes bajas y en las que no pudo mantener sus posiciones.

Esa lucha evidenció la fuerza de la Oficina del Presidente, en realidad único gobierno existente ahora mismo en Ucrania y círculo en el que se toman todas las decisiones importantes. Pero la lucha no se limita al tira y afloja entre las autoridades políticas y militares, sino que se extiende a otros sectores. Así lo evidencia la lucha que se ha venido librando en las últimas semanas entre el director del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, SBU, y el jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, que muestra el intento de Andriy Ermak de hacerse -ya sea para su persona o para la Oficina del Presidente que dirige- cada vez con más poder.

Desde el avance ruso sobre la región de Jerson, que se produjo sin grandes batallas y ante la retirada ucraniana, que según algunas fuentes estuvo apoyada por la entrega de información de inteligencia de agentes ucranianos a las tropas rusas, el SBU ha sido la institución más cuestionada. Ucrania ha abierto docenas de causas penales por traición contra agentes del SBU de los que se sospecha colaboración con las tropas rusas. Y tras una visita a Járkov, Zelensky cesó al director del SBU en la región, que rápidamente acusó al presidente y su entorno de falsificar el avance de las tropas ucranianas en la zona.

La situación se repite ahora, aunque en un grado significativamente más grave, ya que quien ha sido apartado es el director de la institución, miembro del círculo más íntimo de Volodymyr Zelensky y figura importante en el ascenso político del exactor. Aunque difícilmente sorprendente que alguien sin preparación para el puesto ni experiencia previa no pudiera cumplir con las exigencias de liderar un servicio de seguridad en un país en guerra, estos acontecimientos denotan una lucha de poder que se desequilibra en favor de la Oficina del Presidente, especialmente de su peso político más pesado, Andriy Ermak.

Así lo resumía ayer el diario ucraniano _Strana:_

_Volodymyr Zelensky ha realizado los cambios de personal de perfil más alto en Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra con Rusia. Por decreto, el presidente ha despedido al director del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, Ivan Bakanov, y a la Fiscal General de Ucrania, Irina Venedictova. _​​_Zelensky ha justificado su decisión alegando que cientos de empleados de la Fiscalía y el SBU son sospechosos en casos de traición y colaboración. El presidente también mencionó la detención el día anterior de Kulinich, antiguo jefe del SBU en Crimea y cercano a Bakanov, acusado de cargos de alta traición._​​_Zelensky no siguió el paso del cese de ambos (para lo que era necesario presentar una petición al Parlamento y esperar la votación), sino que publicó sendos decretos para apartar a Bakanov y Venediktova, lo que le ha permitido expulsarlos de sus puestos lo más rápido posible (aunque formalmente sea solo de forma temporal). _​​_Esto indica la importancia que tiene para Zelensky la resolución de la cuestión del personal en las dos agencias de la ley más importantes del país. _​​_Vasily Malyuk, segundo de Bakanov, ya ha sido nombrado director del SBU en funciones también por decreto presidencial, mientras que la función de Fiscal General del Estado ha sido adjudicada al segundo de Venediktova, Alexey Simonenko._​​_Ambos son considerados cercanos al jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, Andriy Ermak, que ha reforzado notablemente su posición política e influencia en el proceso de toma de decisiones. _​
Los cambios de personal no suponen cambio político alguno. En tiempos de Venedictova y Bakanov, la Fiscalía y el SBU han continuado con la tarea adjudicada a ellos en tiempos de Petro Poroshenko, con la continuación de la persecución de todo tipo de opositores bajo la justificación de la guerra con Rusia. Fue el SBU de Bakanov el que colocó una granada en el baño del periodista de Odessa Yuri Tkachev para justificar su detención el pasado marzo. Y ha sido la Fiscalía de Venediktova la que ha acusado de todo tipo de delitos de pensamiento a los hermanos Kononovich, un ejemplo nada más de una práctica que se ha realizado con aún más frecuencia que en los ocho años anteriores desde el 24 de febrero.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Zelesnky pidio 5.000 millones de $ mensuales para mantener el esfuerzo belico. No hace falta que lo busques.




Mira!!, al final *SI SUBIO A 9000 MILLONES !!  (ver post de arriba)*



Harman dijo:


> La semana pasada, Ucrania afirmaba públicamente *que precisa de 9.000 millones de dólares al mes para mantenerse a flote, una cantidad que dobla la mencionada hace tan solo unos meses*. Cargada cada vez de más deudas, esta situación parece insostenible a largo plazo.


----------



## eolico (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Luchas internas
> 
> 
> Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, Kiev continúa jactándose de sus éxitos -reales o no- y sigue afirmando que su objetivo no es otro que la victoria militar en el fr…
> ...



Ucrania, de victoria en victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Noticias de la dirección de Ugledar.

Anoche, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron atravesar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF con varios tanques, BMP y hasta una compañía de infantería, pero fueron detenidas y sufrieron bajas. Algunos de los ucranianos fueron tomados como prisioneros, incluido un capitán de las AFU.

Al amanecer de hoy, las AFU repitieron su intento en otra sección del frente, atacando las posiciones de la División Shakhtar del Ejército DNR al amparo del fuego de mortero, pero el ataque de las AFU fracasó con bajas. Los cuerpos de los ucranianos muertos siguen en el campo de batalla.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

La fiscalía de la DNR ha dicho que se han encontrado los restos de 14 personas entre los escombros del Dramtheatre de Mariupol. Las acusaciones sobre la muerte de 300 personas en el Dramatheatre no han sido confirmadas.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Estafadora buscada internacionalmente es el rostro de la Legión Internacional*

No es ningún secreto que los delincuentes de todo el mundo han acudido a Ucrania desde el comienzo de la OSS. Algunos utilizan su servicio en la "Legión Internacional" en un intento de limpiar su nombre en su patria, mientras que otros simplemente se esconden de la persecución con la esperanza de obtener la ciudadanía ucraniana por "servicios militares".

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas alientan este deseo: el 1 de julio, la mercenaria húngara Emes Fajk se convirtió en director de comunicaciones de la Legión Internacional.

▪ La ciudadana húngara, de 30 años, es una estafadora buscada en Australia y Portugal. Ha falsificado repetidamente extractos bancarios y ha conseguido realizar varias estafas por un total de más de 4 millones de dólares.

▪ En Portugal, se escondió bajo una identidad falsa y se hizo pasar por una antigua empleada de la ONU y de Apple. Con este encubrimiento, viajó a Ucrania, donde se unió a la "Legión Internacional" el 8 de abril.

▪Según la propia mercenaria, su salario mensual es de 10.000 dólares.

▪En su nuevo cargo, la pícara ha recibido el indicativo "Jayska el ruiseñor" y participará en la cobertura periodística de los combatientes extranjeros en Ucrania.

▪ A principios de julio, organizó la primera conferencia de prensa con tres mercenarios en Kharkiv. Según Fajk, tiene previsto crear una plataforma "para amplificar la voz de la Legión".

▪Los periodistas occidentales, sin embargo, están por alguna razón más preocupados por la propaganda rusa que por la legitimidad del nombramiento de Fajk. Tras la entrevista del ex novio con el periódico Izvestia, los autores del Daily Mail afirmaron que Rusia podría utilizar el oscuro pasado de la mercenaria "para frustrar los intentos de Ucrania de convertirla en el rostro del cartel de la Legión". 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Mapa de guerra y situación en los frentes en la noche del 18 de julio*

⚔ Situación de los frentes durante la jornada saliente:

▫ Hasta ahora no hay cambios en la dirección de Kharkiv. Los combates posicionales tienen lugar cerca de Bolshaya Kamyshevakha y Kurulka. El enemigo intenta construir puentes a través del Seversky Donets, pero nuestra artillería anula cualquier intento de atrincherarse en la orilla opuesta.

▫En la dirección de Slavyansk se libran encarnizados combates en los alrededores de Serebryanka, Verkhnekamenskoye e Ivano-Daryevka. Los informes sobre la ocupación de Seversk aún no han sido confirmados. También hay informes no confirmados de que las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas derribaron por error su avión cerca de Alchevsk. La tripulación ha sido evacuada y sus vidas no corren peligro. Los combates continúan cerca de Yakovlevka, Belogorovka y Berestovoye.

▫En el sector de Donetsk, las tropas rusas bloquearon completamente la carretera de Avdeevka a Konstantinovka en dos puntos. Avdeevka ha sido tomada en un semicírculo, pero es demasiado pronto para hablar de una liberación completa. En Kostyantynivka fueron destruidos hasta 250 efectivos de las AFU, 7 vehículos blindados y 12 vehículos. No lejos de la aldea de Novy Donbas, dos helicópteros ucranianos Mi-8 situados allí fueron destruidos, y otros dos helicópteros sufrieron daños importantes. Kodoma y Semigorje siguen bajo control del enemigo. Continúa la guerra de contrabatería contra la artillería de las AFU que "trabaja" en Donetsk, Makeyevka, Horlivka y Yasynuvata.

▫En la dirección sur, se está trabajando activamente en la destrucción de la infraestructura militar en Stepova Dolina, Posad-Pokrovske, Bereznovatoe, Velyky Artakovo, Bila Krynitsa y Mykolaiv. El enemigo intenta contraatacar cerca de Potemkino e Ivanovka, pero no tiene un éxito significativo.

"Llegadas". Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles en la zona de la central hidroeléctrica de Nova Kakhovka, sin víctimas ni daños. La aglomeración de Donetsk y Luhansk también fue atacada. La llegada a la región de Kherson tampoco estuvo exenta de incidentes.

Calibre. El centro de toma de decisiones de Poltava ha sido atacado hoy. También hubo ataques con misiles contra objetivos militares en las regiones de Kharkiv, Odessa, Mykolaiv y Zaporizhzhya.

Mundo. Suiza se negó a atender a los soldados heridos de las AFU para mantenerse neutral. El país se negó a dejarlos entrar en su territorio.

Es interesante: Un gran grupo de oficiales de alto rango de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron asesinados durante el reciente ataque a la Casa de Oficiales en Vinnitsa - Zelensky ha iniciado una serie de despidos en el SBU y la Fiscalía debido a esto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Turquía no venderá aviones no tripulados Bayraktar a Rusia, dijo el director de Baykar Marina.

"No hemos suministrado a Rusia nuestros productos y nunca lo haremos. Porque apoyamos a Ucrania", dijo Haluk Bayraktar a la CNN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania empezará a recibir pronto proyectiles de mayor alcance para los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS, según ha declarado el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa, Oleksiy Danilov.*

El 1 de junio, las autoridades estadounidenses anunciaron que proporcionarían a Ucrania un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 700 millones de dólares, que incluye lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS y munición para ellos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

"Los escritores rusos tienen que callarse". - Stephen King "habló con Zelensky".

De hecho, el escritor habló con los bromistas Vovan y Lexus y se torció la tripa en el transcurso de la conversación.

"¡Los rusos deberían ser prohibidos como nación!" - "¡Sí! Y no sólo eso", asiente King con fervor.

"Todos esos escritores rusos no son nada comparados contigo", trollean los maestros del trolleo, pero King, incapaz de oler mal, responde: "Creo que lo son. Creo que los escritores rusos tienen que callarse".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

El principal factor de la guerra es la motivación. Los tanques y vehículos de combate modernos son abandonados por las tripulaciones cuando éstas no están motivadas para luchar. La infantería, por muy equipada que esté, sin motivación no quiere ir al ataque, y por mucho que los generales lo intenten sobre los mapas, ninguno de sus designios se llevará a cabo hasta que el soldado de infantería común y corriente, Vanya, encuentre una razón para levantarse y ponerse en peligro.

Primero fue la fe, luego la ideología, y después llegó la época de la tecnología política. La tecnología política se basa en la manipulación de la conciencia de las masas, y la manipulación es un asesino de la motivación. Estamos acostumbrados a vivir en tiempos de especulación y simulacros, pero la muerte es muy real. La conciencia, alimentada con nociones sustituidas, apenas transita por el mundo de la realidad y se siente perdida en él: ¿para qué morir? ¿para quién morir? La respuesta a estas preguntas debe ser simple y verdadera.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Se revelan los resultados de la investigación sobre la explosión del teatro dramático de Mariupol

La explosión del edificio en marzo de este año se produjo en su interior y las acusaciones de un ataque aéreo ruso son falsas, ha dicho el jefe del departamento de investigación de la fiscalía general de la DNR, Oleksiy Kutsurubenko.

"Los materiales de la causa penal, los interrogatorios de los testigos presenciales, los exámenes y los estudios ya realizados demuestran que la explosión en el edificio del Teatro Dramático se produjo en su interior. Cuando se retiraron los escombros del edificio del Teatro Dramático, no se encontró ni un solo elemento impactante, ni una sola pieza o elemento de una bomba aérea", dijo Kutsurubenko. Subrayó que las afirmaciones de Ucrania y Occidente sobre el ataque aéreo ruso contra el teatro eran "mentiras y falsas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Los chevrones del Batallón Nacional Aydar y de la 72ª Brigada que lleva el nombre de los Zaporozhets Negros, que han sido atacados en la dirección de Bakhmut.

Además, según mi información, varios grupos de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania se han desplegado cerca de Bakhmut (Artemivsk). Aparentemente, para contrarrestar la PMC de Wagner que opera allí.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

Más problemas en Alemania: Sequía y hambruna van …:


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Declaraciones del Viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Vershinin:*

▪La Federación Rusa pide a Occidente que no politice las exportaciones de cereales;

▪Enviar armas a Kiev en barcos para exportar grano es imposible;

▪Las exportaciones de grano de Ucrania no estarán sujetas a los ataques rusos;

▪Las exportaciones rusas de cereales y fertilizantes se ven obstaculizadas por los excesivos aranceles de los seguros;

▪La Federación Rusa no considera necesaria la intervención de Londres en las exportaciones de grano de Ucrania;

▪La Federación Rusa apoya la participación de organizaciones internacionales en el tribunal para militantes ucranianos;

▪El Secretario General de la ONU debe persuadir a Estados Unidos de que expida visados para participar en los eventos;

▪Rusia luchará contra los intentos de aislarla en el deporte internacional;

▪Ginebra pierde la capacidad de negociar con el comité sirio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, Rusia multó ayer a google con 360 millones de dólares.
Eso da para unos cuantos tanques nuevos Almata


----------



## Discordante (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mira!!, al final *SI SUBIO A 9000 MILLONES !!  (ver post de arriba)*



Gracias pero no veo el post. Probablemente lo tenga en el ignore.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Hijos de puta ya se queda corto. Por cierto: Esto me anima a coger el coche más.



No tengo coche, pero ´la gasolina tiene muchos usos, como limpiador dicen que es muy buena.


----------



## Yomateix (19 Jul 2022)

Como se atreven a ir a Irán sin permiso de EEUU

*La visita de Putin a Irán nuevo desafío de Moscú a EEUU


La exportación de cereales de Ucrania, a debate en la cumbre de Teherán*
*Irán* acoge este martes una cumbre entre el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y el mandatario turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, quienes además se reunirán en Teherán con su homologo iraní, *Ebrahim Raisí,* para tratar la exportación de cereales de Ucrania y la situación en Siria, informa Efe.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Gracias pero no veo el post. Probablemente lo tenga en el ignore.




Publican esta nota:









Luchas internas


Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, Kiev continúa jactándose de sus éxitos -reales o no- y sigue afirmando que su objetivo no es otro que la victoria militar en el fr…




slavyangrad.es





Que dice:



> La semana pasada, Ucrania afirmaba públicamente *que precisa de 9.000 millones de dólares al mes* para mantenerse a flote, una cantidad *que dobla la mencionada hace tan solo unos meses*. Cargada cada vez de más deudas, esta situación parece insostenible a largo plazo.


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

«Kalina: el láser ruso que deja ciegos a los satélites de Google Maps»








Kalina: el láser ruso que deja ciegos a los satélites de Google Maps


El láser tiene como objetivo cegar satélites extranjeros de observación, como los que se utilizan para generar fotos en Google Maps.




hipertextual.com


----------



## otroyomismo (19 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Fue peor aún. Los soldados Georgianos que estaban entonces con los Rusos conjuntamente haciendo de fuerza de paz, recibieron la orden de asesinar a sus compañeros rusos. Lo hicieron...
> Y la respuesta Rusa no tardó en llegar.



mas info es posible?
gracias


----------



## vil. (19 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> *Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro* ...Eso como las sanciones que le convienen a Rusia. No si Rusia quisiera hacer lo que ahora está obligada a hacer ya lo hubiese hecho sola y deshecho también después si no le convenía. Si le ha salido bien es de prepararse y un poco de chiripa y aún no hemos acabado que puede que baje el gas a medio plazo y las cosas no sean tan bonitas.



Este es un error garrafal que se hace en el análisis, tanto por parte de los que están a favor de Rusia, como los que están en contra...

- _EE.UU. gana porque envía su gas a europa y gana mercado, ahora también Canadá y Rusia pierde un cliente..._

Estas tonterías se suelen decir dado que no hay base económica en la mayoría de la gente y fruto de ello CUALQUIER cosa cuela... y NO.

A ver si lo explico de modo somero...

EE.UU. manda su gas licuado, que es más caro que enviarlo por gasoducto. Bien. Hay que hacer distintas inversiones, puertos, barcos, regasificadoras, INFRAESTRUCTURA para poder conseguir la logística de dichos envíos, SON COSTES. Hasta aquí sería en esencia el problema en principio y sin el escenario actual, sigo por aquí y luego paso al escenario actual. Para amortizar eso precisas contratos seguros y A MUY LARGO PLAZO, para que el RIESGO sea el mínimo y fruto de ello los intereses de la inversión, no hagan inviable la misma (España estaba pagando muy cara la electricidad víctima en cierto sentido de las regasificadoras y del entramado montado para darles viabilidad). Estratégicamente puede ser interesante tener un mínimo asegurado, pero tienes que conjugar esto con gas a un precio bastante más bajo y con alguna forma de almacenaje que no imponga sobrecostes, dado que si la energía que tienes para hacer funcionar LAS EMPRESAS (olvidemos a los particulares, son residuales en todo esto) es caro, tus posibilidades de competir son NULAS... en Europa Rusia hizo gasoductos y es el mejor y más fiable a la vez que barato proveedor, COMPETIR con eso ES IMPOSIBLE...

Qatar se ha negado a aumentar su flujo a Europa, dado que es consciente de que Europa es incapaz de firmar a largo plazo esos acuerdos, o esa misma europa se iría al garete productivamente y los QATARIES tontos no son... China tiene mayor demanda y por porcentaje consume menos lo cual le permite satisfacer las necesidades Qataries de seguridad y plazo...

En fin, que tanto EE.UU. como Qatar, como Canadá son CONSCIENTES de que INVERTIR en infraestructura para inyectar gas a Europa es algo IMPOSIBLE y que no tendrá retornos al final a esa inversión, sí en cantidades más o menos limitadas y estratégicas, pero no más...

ES simple rentabilidad de la inversión y DE POSIBILIDADES del consumidor...

Con las sanciones se podía entender que la pretensión era sacar a un productor del mercado... pero, pero, eso sería tanto como decir que EE.UU. desconoce totalmente el MERCADO del GAS y lo RIGIDO que es tanto en oferta como en demanda y el Tio Sam será lo que sea, pero no es estúpido...

Con las sanciones ahora se ha venido un PROBLEMA mucho más grave y es que tanto EE.UU. como Canada si entran en el juego van a tener que SOBREPAGAR el precio del gas, no tanto como Europa, pero casi, dado que quienes lo venden, entes privados, de no subir su valor y precio, tanto para el mercado exterior como interior, dejarían de recibir los ingresos precisos por ese gas y fruto de ello pasarían a ser parias en bolsa, lo que las llevaría a estar en el punto de mira de copañías e inversores de todo tipo, desde rusos a chinos, LO CUAL provoca que en esos países tengan que CHUPAR UNA INFLACIÓN de orgía a pesar de que no soportan restricciones gasistas, ni petroleras, lo cual te lleva al meollo más complicado de todos y es que ESAS VENTAS A EUROPA sancionan a su vez tanto a EE.UU. como a Canada si entran a la hora de ser productivas, una AUTÉNTICA BARBARIDAD sin parangón...

Lo que uno no se imagina es como es posible que todo esto que cualquiera debería saber con ciertas bases de economía, los OTANISTAS que han PLANIFICADO todo esto NO LO SUPIESEN...

La estrategia de la OTAN era que Rusia entraría a sangre y fuego y tendría que soportar el sobrecoste de toda UCRANIA... ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿???????...

La estrategia de Rusia ha sido hundir la ECONOMÍA DE UCRANIA y OBLIGAR a la OTAN a financiar a esa nación, pero no sólo eso, AHORA ESTÁ obligando a EE.UU. a financiar a Europa con envíos recurrentes de gas y aumentos indiscriminados de precios a sus consumidores para paliar esa ayuda...

¿No te parece curioso que salten por los aires ciertas empresas gasistas del Tio Sam???...

Lo vengo ADVIRTIENDO desde hace algo de tiempo, Rusia ya no va a por EUROPA, a Europa ya se la ha comido, va a por EE.UU. y es a través de esos envíos y la asistencia INDISCRIMINADA que tendrá que soportar EE.UU. si no quiere YA NO perder a Ucrania, sino a media Europa como la va a devorar... es algo SURREALISTA, pero el memo que dirige EE.UU. les está diciendo a sus ciudadanos que aguanten, que se esfuercen, pero no va a ceder...

Los mercados, que serán lo que cada uno quiera, pero van a lo suyo, le están diciendo muy a las claras por dónde van los tiros y... NO SE ENTERA de nada... lo peor es que los estrategas, que deberían tener un peso en todo esto no parecen contar para nada y...

Los EE.UU. ahora PRECISAN DESESPERADAMENTE subir el tono, obligar a Rusia a forzar todavía más la máquina, porque son conscientes de que a este ritmo se hunde todo el entramado OTAN... pero es que desaparece como un azucarillo... ni siquiera la caída de la URSS fue tan exagerada...

Y los rusos siguen a lo suyo... poco a poco, sin prisas, con contención de gastos, sin excesos, más que los justos y LENTOS a sabiendas de que la cocción es adecuadamente así para que salte todo de modo más controlado...

Ni un sólo LIDER de OTAN se ha parado a pensar quíen está marcando el tempo y a quíen conviene este juego... ES UN DESASTRE...

Europa podría recibir gas por parte de Iran por algún tipo de gasoducto y ahí sería competitiva, pero... o por Nabuco, pero se fue al garete porque Rusia así lo consiguió... ahora EUROPA no tiene MAS PROVEEDOR con el que negociar a DIA DE HOY que Rusia, que guste o no guste es lo de menos, ES LA REALIDAD PALPABLE, lo era antes de la guerra y lo es ahora igualmente (eso sí a peor hoy)...

Ni EE.UU., ni Canadá pueden, ni podrán satisfacer la demanda de gas europeo a los precios adecuados... ni en tiempos de bonanza, ni en tiempos de sanciones...

El problema tanto para EE.UU. como para cualquier compañía ( DE HIDROCARBUROS) del mundo fuera del continente EUROASIATICO es que si no tiene PRESENCIA en ese espacio, SIMPLE y llanamente ESTA MUERTA... DADO que tanto China como Europa son los mayores y más amplios consumidores... y como EL TIO SAM jamás desarrolló el podería económico de SUDAMERICA pues ahí tiene poco o nada que rascar...

Es decir, que el verdadero problema del Tio Sam es que ha perdido presencia en los principales mercados de GAS del mundo y no tiene ya control sobre las rutas, lo cual además deja al dolar TIRITANDO y a la libre decisión de países como China o Rusia...

Este es el transfondo de esta guerra y lo fue en Siria, donde la derrota dejó totalmente vendida cualquier estrategia del Tio Sam...

Trump tenía un plan chungo, pero al menos tenía un plan... esta gente tiene sólo INFULAS y mal perder, Y ESTO SON NEGOCIOS...


----------



## Eslacaña (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> China anunció la realización de ejercicios militares a gran escala en el Mar de China Meridional después de que el AUG de la Armada estadounidense, encabezado por el portaaviones Ronald Reagan, entrara en el Mar de China Meridional.
> 
> ...



Lo que deberían hacer es maniobras cerca de Hawai o de Alaska, que les queda cerca. O, mejor aún, frente a la costa de California.


----------



## Ultimate (19 Jul 2022)

Chinese military issues warning to US


China’s defense and foreign ministries both issued harsh statements condemning the US government's approval of a new arms sale to Taiwan




www.rt.com




_19 de julio de 2022 00:14 

*Militares chinos emiten advertencia a EE.UU. *
Beijing promete defender su "integridad territorial" después de que Washington aprobara un importante acuerdo de armas con Taiwán






FOTO DE ARCHIVO: Las baterías de misiles tierra-aire Patriot de fabricación estadounidense de Taiwán pasan durante un desfile en Taipei, Taiwá_n, 10 de octubre de 2007 ©AP / Wally Santana

_Los ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores y Defensa en Beijing emitieron duras declaraciones el lunes condenando la aprobación por parte de la administración Biden de una nueva venta de armas de Estados Unidos a Taiwán. El acuerdo tiene un valor estimado de $ 108 millones e incluye piezas de vehículos blindados y asistencia técnica.

Beijing “exige” que Estados Unidos “retire de inmediato el plan de venta de armas a Taiwán mencionado anteriormente”, detenga todos los demás acuerdos de armas de este tipo y corte los lazos militares con la isla, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, el coronel Tan Kefei. “De lo contrario, la parte estadounidense será la única responsable de socavar la relación entre China y Estados Unidos y los dos ejércitos y la paz y la estabilidad del Estrecho de Taiwán”.

“El Ejército Popular de Liberación de China tomará todas las medidas necesarias para defender con firmeza la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial, y frustrará resueltamente cualquier forma de interferencia externa y los intentos separatistas por la 'independencia de Taiwán'”, agregó el coronel.


 
*LEER MÁS:* Estados Unidos aprueba acuerdo de armas con Taiwán 

El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China , Wang Wenbin, se hizo eco del sentimiento y dijo que los suministros de armas de Washington “socavan gravemente la soberanía y los intereses de seguridad de China, y dañan gravemente las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos y la paz y la estabilidad en el Estrecho de Taiwán”.

“China continuará tomando medidas firmes y resueltas para defender con firmeza su soberanía e intereses de seguridad”, agregó Wang.

El Pentágono reveló el viernes que el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. había dado luz verde a la transacción, que está valorada en hasta 108 millones de dólares. Sin embargo, aún no ha recibido la aprobación del Congreso. Las entregas incluirán piezas para tanques y otros vehículos de combate, así como servicios de apoyo técnico y logístico proporcionados por el gobierno de EE. UU. y sus contratistas, para mejorar la interoperabilidad de las fuerzas armadas taiwanesas con las fuerzas estadounidenses y otros aliados, según el Departamento de Seguridad de Defensa de EE. UU. Agencia de Cooperación.

El portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price, desestimó las preocupaciones de China y afirmó más tarde el lunes que Estados Unidos tiene ciertas obligaciones de proporcionar a Taiwán los medios necesarios para "defenderse".

“Según la Ley de Relaciones con Taiwán, ponemos a disposición de Taiwán los artículos y servicios de defensa necesarios para que Taiwán pueda mantener una capacidad suficiente de autodefensa. Esto es algo que han hecho las sucesivas administraciones. Es totalmente consistente con nuestra política de Una China”, dijo Price.

 
*LEER MÁS:* La promesa de China de luchar por Taiwán no fue una provocación 

Taiwán se ha autogobernado desde que terminó una guerra civil en 1949, que obligó a los nacionalistas derrotados a huir a la isla. Beijing considera que la provincia, hogar de 23,5 millones de personas, es parte de su propio territorio bajo la política de Una China.

China ha aumentado recientemente su actividad militar marítima y aérea alrededor de la isla, diciendo que esto era necesario para disuadir las "actividades de colusión" entre las "fuerzas de independencia de Taiwán" y el gobierno de los EE. UU.

Si bien está de acuerdo con la política de Una China en el papel, Washington mantiene fuertes lazos no oficiales con Taipei, vendiendo armas a la isla y alentando tácitamente su impulso por la soberanía. Beijing ha denunciado repetidamente tales contactos como provocaciones y como una intromisión en los asuntos internos de China._


----------



## Discordante (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Publican esta nota:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece tipica fuente terciaria, blog nicho con escritor anonimo sin fuentes ni enlaces, que se han informado de la misma forma que los foreros. Porqueyolovalgo.

Pero gracias. Supongo que asi es como se construyen los relatos absurdos en la epoca de la estupidez. Unos pocos inflan ciertos datos o los sacan de contexto, luego lo recoge algun perioactivista en un blog, luego es citado en X lugares, y al final parece que tienes una noticia legitima cuando lo unico que tienes es estupidez masiva siendo propagada.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> EE.UU. manda su gas licuado, que es más caro que enviarlo por gasoducto. Bien. Hay que hacer distintas inversiones, puertos, barcos, regasificadoras, INFRAESTRUCTURA para poder conseguir la logística de dichos envíos, SON COSTES. Hasta aquí sería en esencia el problema en principio y sin el escenario actual, sigo por aquí y luego paso al escenario actual. Para amortizar eso precisas contratos seguros y A MUY LARGO PLAZO, para que el RIESGO sea el mínimo y fruto de ello los intereses de la inversión, no hagan inviable la misma



Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )

El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?


¿Existe alguna salida?


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Donde tú dices dios (Dios), yo digo la razón.


----------



## Erwin (19 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo dramático de esto y ES UN DRAMA para no dormir es que el Rublo se está fortaleciendo aún cuando todo indica que habrá una crisis de orgía que repercutirá en el valor de gran cantidad de materias primas e incluso podríamos encontrarnos a no mucho tardar con excedentes...
> 
> Pues con eso de por medio el RUBLO ser fortalece...
> 
> Por cierto, si alguien quiere seguir algo interesante: CHILE y el COBRE...



se acelera el declive en su producción? porque sería el acabose...aunque todo es cuestión de tiempo de que se produzca el peak everything


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

Las purgas no se quedan en embajadores y negociadores: "Zelensky anunció el despido de 28 empleados del servicio especial ucraniano SBU por "desempeño insatisfactorio"

Además de nombrar a un nuevo jefe en la región de Kharkiv, Zelensky destituyó a varios líderes:

▪Subdirector de la SBU Gorbenok

▪Jefe de la SBU en la región de Sumy

▪Jefe de la SBU en la región de Dnipropetrovsk

▪Jefe de la SBU en la región de Zhytomyr

▪Jefe de la SBU en la región de Transcarpacia

▪Jefe de la SBU en la región de Poltava


----------



## coscorron (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



No hay sálida ni fácil ni rápida puesto que hemos renunciado a la energía barata que teníamos y a cambio sólo hay promesas de transición energética a la cosa verde y otras energías mucho más caras. La realidad ahora es esa. Si dentro de unos años aparecen alternativas o se descubre un yacimiento de gas gigantesco en la Selva Negra será otra cosa pero ahora mismo lo que hay es crisis y depresión para no se sabe cuanto tiempo y esta vez no vamos a sufrir una caida lenta y paulatina sino que en mi opinión en tres años o menos nos acordaremos de los buenos tiempos.


----------



## bk001 (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



DECRECIMIENTO.


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Jul 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> DECRECIMIENTO.



He leído algo sobre el tema, con entrevistas a Carlos Taibo y similares... Creo que el decrecimiento es una necesidad, no una opción. No nos queda otra...

Ahora bien, el decrecimiento se apoyaba mucho en tonterías "verdes" y estaba mezclado con gilipolleces estilo "veganas" o "celebraciones funerarias" a las puertas de matederos donde llevaban cerdos, con charos histéricas llorando por el "genocidio animal" que se provocaba allí. Los partidarios del decrecimiento eran demasiado "progres" para mi gusto. Y decrecían, sí, pero con un SUV Volvo en la puerta gracias a que la parejita eran funcionarios y se sentían muy revolucionarios cada vez que estrenaban sus Bestard de temporada.

En momentos de crisis las ideologías se quitan los lastres idiotas... hasta ahora no ha llegado ese momento. No hay NADIE que hable con dos dedos de frente, con lógica. Que hable de racionalizar el transporte, de implementar catenarias eléctricas -para buses y camiones estilo "troles"- de reabrir plantas térmicas usando no sólo carbón sino también biomasa -esa que arde causando incendios-, con métodos de recogida y transporte más tradicionales para hacer que el balance energético sea favorable...

O sea, se trata de planificar y racionalizar. No renunciando a los mercados, pero realizando una gestión económica eficaz de todos los recursos, desde el mareomotriz hasta las olas, pasando por el viento (acumuladores eólicos de gravedad en la costa, usando agua de mar, eso permitiría acceder a la energía eléctrica en el preciso momento en que se necesitase).

Los ejemplos que he puesto son pequeños, alguno será incorrecto, pero hay soluciones, soluciones que pasan por cambiar cosas, por decrecer de forma ordenada, por aprovechar oportunidades, por gestionar nuestros recursos de una forma casi integral. ¡Pero hay que ponerse a ello! Es un cambio a gran escala, un cambio de mentalidad, un cambio que exige acción e ideas sustentadas en una FILOSOFÍA... y no veo IDEAS, ni FILOSOFÍA (si queréis, podéis usar la otra palabra: política, perdón por usarla aquí)

No veo a nadie pensando en el futuro, más allá de ideas estúpidas como aquella del ministro Sebastián hablando de que en nosequeaño todos los coches en España serían eléctricos... creo que ya hemos pasado de ese año, y no nos hemos enterado.

No veo estadistas, ni economistas, ni empresarios ni periodistas ni filósofos ni revolucionarios ni legisladores diciendo que hay que cambiar muchas cosas, señalando nuestras fallas, diciendo que nuestro "corpus" legal es una rémora que debemos cambiar si queremos sobrevivir, hablando alto y claro de la posición de España a nivel internacional, de qué vamos a hacer cuando se acabe el turismo y sea carísimo viajar, cómo reindustrializar sin crear zonas de alta contaminación...

O sea, a dónde vamos. No veo a nadie hablando de eso.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Este es un error garrafal que se hace en el análisis, tanto por parte de los que están a favor de Rusia, como los que están en contra...
> 
> - _EE.UU. gana porque envía su gas a europa y gana mercado, ahora también Canadá y Rusia pierde un cliente..._
> 
> ...



Algún procer de la patria se ha parado a pensar que el consumo de gas en usa es mucho mayor que en Rusia y por consiguiente el excedente a exportar mucho menor? Lo digo pq hace unos años cuando la tormentona invernal en texas y el congelamiento de los molinillos quijotescos tuvieron que tirar a full del gas y su principal importardor que es méjico se quedo sin recibir una gota...


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Las purgas no se quedan en embajadores y negociadores: "Zelensky anunció el despido de 28 empleados del servicio especial ucraniano SBU por "desempeño insatisfactorio"
> 
> Además de nombrar a un nuevo jefe en la región de Kharkiv, Zelensky destituyó a varios líderes:
> 
> ...



El cocainómano ya está como tito adolf, viendo conspiraciones por todos lados y cesando y nombrando sustitutos, le falta el von greim pa mandar la inexistente fuerza aérea ukra


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Jul 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> mas info es posible?
> gracias



Hay varias fuentes. La más asequible un video.
De ello habla el que era embajador de España en Georgia, José Antonio Zorrilla. En uno de sus videos. No se si en este.


O en este con Gisbert.


----------



## frangelico (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He leído algo sobre el tema, con entrevistas a Carlos Taibo y similares... Creo que el decrecimiento es una necesidad, no una opción. No nos queda otra...
> 
> Ahora bien, el decrecimiento se apoyaba mucho en tonterías "verdes" y estaba mezclado con gilipolleces estilo "veganas" o "celebraciones funerarias" a las puertas de matederos donde llevaban cerdos, con charos histéricas llorando por el "genocidio animal" que se provocaba allí. Los partidarios del decrecimiento eran demasiado "progres" para mi gusto. Y decrecían, sí, pero con un SUV Volvo en la puerta gracias a que la parejita eran funcionarios y se sentían muy revolucionarios cada vez que estrenaban sus Bestard de temporada.
> 
> ...



Hay muchas soluciones parciales. Por ejemplo, en España el 56% vive en pisos, eso quiere decir que el resto lo hace en casas. En California hace años que se potencia la instalación de FV y la curva de demanda eléctrica tiene un curioso valle durante las horas con sol, ya han bautizado a esto como "duck curve" y crece sin parar año a año . El reto se traslada al comienzo de las horas de oscuridad, harían falta sistemas de almacenamiento en las casas e industrias para evitar esa pronunciada rampa.



En España aparte de lo que vemos en los informes, ya hay 3 GW de solar para autpconsumo, y casi todo instalado recientemente porque antes había el inicuo impuesto al sol. Este año creo que se instalará 1GW de autoconsumo, que no está mal (el coste de esto ronda los 1000M en agregado, tampoco es una cifra inmensa y podría crecer bastante ).
Esta es una posible solución parcial que se puede sumar a otras muchas (teletrabajo, sistemas de transporte electrificados).. en Suiza han tomado esta idea que se lleva moviendo años en otros países y ya plantean un sistema segregado que reduciría enormemente el tráfico de camiones, que se come casi la mitad del combustible que emplean los vehículos terrestres y el 20% del total del petróleo.






__





Cargando…






interestingengineering.com





Es interesante porque ellos han asumido que es más fácil descarbonizar el transporte de mercancías que el de personas, a costa de construir una infraestructura nueva, eso sí. Luego con el transporte de personas se pueden ir poniendo más tranvías y trolebuses y probar poco a poco la electrificación del parque móvil, así como los horarios flexibles y el teletrabajo extendido. Es curioso esto porque en otros países se ha decidido declarar la guerra al automóvil de combustión y dejar el camión para el futuro (cuando se podría probar con catenarias en algunas carreteras, o un carril alimentador embebido como el que usan algunos sistemas tranviarios).


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



No, no va a haber salida. Teóricamente si y de forma muy sencilla. España se declara neutral, hace paces con Rusia y Argelia, manda a tomar por culo a Marruecos y a EEUU. Recibe gas y lo reenvía COBRANDO ( no como ahora, que de la "excepción ibérica " sólo se están beneficiando Francia y Marruecos ) usa las abundantes regasificadoras que tiene España y por fin le saca beneficios al revender ese gas.
Mano durisima con la inmigración ilegal. Tipo Australia.
Eliminación de al menos 80.000 cargos políticos representativos y de cargos "a dedo" (sin tener que despedir a funcionarios que hacen trabajos real).

Recalco. Lo anterior nunca va a pasar en España, creer que si, es como incluir aliens en la historia. 
Pero no habría otra.


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*La UE agregará al banco más grande de Rusia, Sberbank, y al magnate de los metales UMMC a la lista negra – Reuters*
11:34 || 19/07/2022


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

t.me/boris_rozhin/57667
Ojo a esto, fuente Boris Rozhin, acuerdos estratégicos:
1.La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán anunció la firma de un acuerdo de cooperación estratégica de $40 mil millones con Gazprom. Esta es la mayor inversión extranjera en la historia de la industria petrolera iraní.

2. Se han firmado 7 acuerdos con empresas rusas para el desarrollo de campos petroleros "Northern Pars", "South Pars", etc. con un costo total de 4 mil millones de dólares.

3. También se alcanzaron acuerdos sobre la construcción de nuevos gasoductos de exportación, facilitando el intercambio de gas y productos derivados del petróleo entre la Federación Rusa e Irán, y acelerando proyectos relacionados con GNL.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



Hasta que no sea de dominio público que no hay ninguna salida con el sistema actual, no habrá condiciones para un cambio de verdad.


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*Europa trabaja bajo la suposición de que Nord Stream no volverá a funcionar, dijo el comisionado Johannes Hahn*
11:20 || 19/07/2022


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Aprovechando la visita de Putin a Iran...
Se firma el mayor contrato de la Historia entre Rusia e Irán: 40.000 millones de dólares.

Gazprom ayudará a Irán a explotar sus enormes recursos de gas (los segundos del mundo, tras los rusos).
Esto es imparable amigos.

Iran and Russia's Gazprom sign primary deal for energy cooperation

_La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán (NIOC) y el productor de gas ruso Gazprom (GAZP.MM) firmaron el martes un memorando de entendimiento por valor de unos 40.000 millones de dólares, dijo la agencia de noticias del Ministerio de Petróleo de Irán, SHANA.

El acuerdo fue firmado durante una ceremonia en línea por los directores ejecutivos de ambas compañías el día que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, llega a Teherán para una cumbre con sus homólogos iraníes y turcos.

Gazprom ayudará a NIOC en el desarrollo de los campos de gas de Kish y North Pars y también en seis campos de petróleo, según SHANA. Gazprom también participará en la finalización de proyectos de gas natural licuado (GNL) y la construcción de gasoductos de exportación de gas.


Irán cuenta con las segundas reservas de gas más grandes del mundo después de Rusia, pero las sanciones de Estados Unidos han obstaculizado el acceso a la tecnología y han frenado el desarrollo de las exportaciones de gas.

La visita de Putin a Teherán está siendo observada de cerca, ya que la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha reconfigurado el mercado mundial de petróleo y gas, elevando los precios a niveles altos que contribuyen a un mayor costo de vida y al aumento de la inflación al consumidor._


----------



## vil. (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



¿Deberías preguntarte algo mucho más profundo, QUIERO UNA SALIDA???...

El presento no tiene arreglo, es víctima del pasado. En cada problema hay una OPORTUNIDAD, no siempre una solución, pero sí una oportunidad... 

El pasado no debe nublar el futuro, pero LOS LAMENTOS son vitales para saber cuales fueron los errores...

¿Existe España?. NO. Existe una MAFIA que gerencia este país desde hace ya siglos, con su statu-quo particular y un país a su servicio... Franco y el alzamiento no fueron más que una defensa a ultranza de ese statu-quo particular de unas élites que en cuanto se ven amenazadas responden, al punto de que llevaron en ese alzamiento a la muerte a todo aquél que MINIMAMENTE se opuso a sus santos derechos... pero, fíjate lo acontecido con Ferreras, el 15M, las cloacas... más de lo mismo...

Pero imagina que puedes sustituir a estos mafiosos y CLOACAS y gerenciadores; qué es lo que ACONTECE en el sur de ITALIA, ENTONCES te ibas a enterar de lo que son las cloacas y hasta dónde podrían llegar... es importante conocer cómo en ese sur, esa ELITE fue sustituida por una revolución de país y como el resultado subsiguiente es que ESA MAFIA, que ocupaba el poder ha tenido que subertir el orden y poner de rodillas durante años al nuevo poder, incapaz de meterle en cintura...

A nivel europa es imposible no ver lo que se ha hecho... Alemania enchida de fondos de pensiones PONZI precisaba un patio trasero dónde inyectar capitales y recibir esos terribles ingresos que precisaban para hacer frente a la sangría de caudales que la generación Baby-boom alemana iba a extraer de esos TIMOS PONZI... funcionó, a costa de chupar la sangre al sur, que ni se enteró de cómo las inyecciones de capitales y sus consecuencias los han ido destrozando... ¿qué es europa y qué debería pretender esa europa?...

Pero hay algo que subyace a todo esto y que es lo que de tu pregunta te debería dar miedo: 

- LA CRISIS DEL SISTEMA.

La crisis del sistema, yo incluso iría más allá y diría CIVILIZATORIA es lo que subyace a todo lo que te expongo... el cómo se han hecho las cosas, cómo deben seguir hacíendose, hacia dónde vamos, qué pretendemos, etc...

Vivimo mejor que los mejores de la civilización han vivido nunca, incluso los más pobres de la gente del primer mundo... vivir así es factible sin demasiados esfuerzos para toda la humanidad y a mayores incluso en mejores condiciones... esta es la realidad... pero... el mundo no puede satisfacer el RENTISMO INHERENTE a un DETERMINADO grupo de personas y élites...

Al final, HOY han una lucha entre LO NUEVO y LO VIEJO... lo primero está en su nacimiento y no tiene todavía una visión a dónde dirigirse; lo viejo no quiere dejar de existir...

El problema de tu pregunta es que la gente no quiere cambios, quiere MAS DE LO MISMO y mejor si es posible...

Lo negativo es parte de lo positivo, hoy tenemos el presente que tenemos en lo bueno y en lo malo... si queremos cambiarlo, tendremos que aceptar lo bueno y lo malo de lo que venga o... seguir PELEANDO PARA NO AHOGARNOS; más o menos BIDEN es lo que quiere y quienes representa INTENTAN...

Hay soluciones, sí siempre las hay, pero... hay que saber dónde estamos y lo que supondrían...

La gente del PEAK-OIL a su manera lo intenta explicar, no están exentas de cierta verdad... el facellido Hawkings decía que el ser humano precisaba un reto para subsistir, según él era la conquista del espacio, una meta; yo estoy en gran medida de acuerdo con él, pero... eso tiene costes y cambios profundos...

Marx hablaba de la lucha de clases... Marx era judio...

Lo que siempre ha habido es una lucha entre el poder financiero y del rentismo y el poder industrial y su productividad; HOY esa lucha ha llegado a un punto donde no existe viabilidad para los DOS.. o el uno o el otro... el mundo de lo financiero YA NO TIENE LUGAR EN EL MUNDO QUE VIVIMOS...

Cual es el valor del DINERO, aún en inflación... casi CERO.

El problema es que a eso alguien le intente poner IDEOLOGIA para apuntalar su STATU-QUO particular... la VERDAD:

- ALGO QUE CUESTA CERO ES INUTIL O INFINITO.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La UE agregará al banco más grande de Rusia, Sberbank, y al magnate de los metales UMMC a la lista negra – Reuters*
> 11:34 || 19/07/2022



Sberbank le da mil vueltas a cualquier banco europeo.
Tecnológicamente van 10 pasos por arriba.

Hay cajeros donde sacas pasta solo con tu cara y tu voz, como si fuera un movil, no necesitas ni pin, ni tarjeta, ni nada.
Eso sí, cuando te creas la cuenta tienes que tener idea de ruso, porque te hacen hablar para que el sistema te reconozca 

Y por supuesto toda la tecnología, incluyendo los chips, es rusa.


----------



## Snowball (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sberbank le da mil vueltas a cualquier banco europeo.
> Tecnológicamente van 10 pasos por arriba.
> 
> Hay cajeros donde sacas pasta solo con tu cara y tu voz, como si fuera un movil, no necesitas ni pin, ni tarjeta, ni nada.
> ...



Imagino que esos chips son de Las lavadoras robadas en Ucrania, no?


----------



## Magick (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...




Hay una solución muy sencilla, y es la única solución posible:
- Anglos
+ Rusia
Cortar toda relación con USA/UK, cerrar embajadas y expulsar a todos sus ciudadanos.
Bajarse los pantalones, suplicar misericordia a Rusia y rezar para que continue a comerciar con nosotros materias primas y combustibles a precios pre 24-F.


----------



## vil. (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aprovechando la visita de Putin a Iran...
> ...
> 
> _El acuerdo fue firmado durante una ceremonia en línea por los directores ejecutivos de ambas compañías el día que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, llega a Teherán para una cumbre con sus *homólogos iraníes y turcos*._
> ..



TURQUIA... a ver, les dije que Turquía es la POLLA QUE LOS RUSOS nos están METIENDO POR EL CULO sin que NUESTROS AMADOS LIDERES se enteren...

Es decir que el GAS IRANÍ pasará por Turquía????

Les digo por ACTIVA Y PASIVA que Erdogan ya no sólo quiere pertenecer a la UE, Erdogan haría mal y muy mal si en su manifiesto destino no tuviese ser el máximo mandatario de Europa, por edad quizás le vaya demasiado grande, pero... TURQUÍA sí...

Y por cierto, Qatar en todo esto también contará?, Irán-Qatar-Turquía... adios OTAN... ADIOS europa...


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Son de los tuyos...globalistas, fumetas, lgtbizkrst, amor libre con los crios, fronteras abiertas, tor mundo ehhh gueno, votontos de la cosas chulisimas (sobre todo sus hijos trans)...en fin, QUE NO LOS DIFERENCIO DE TI UN CARAJOOOOOO!!!
> 
> GLOBALISTAS SIONISTAS TODOS...UNIOS!!!



Falacia del hombe de paja, menudo mendrugo estás hecho, ¿desde cuando un marxista leninista se ha llevado bien con los libertinos? sigue rebuznando @NazionalSocialista4


----------



## vil. (19 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Algún procer de la patria se ha parado a pensar que el consumo de gas en usa es mucho mayor que en Rusia y por consiguiente el excedente a exportar mucho menor? Lo digo pq hace unos años cuando la tormentona invernal en texas y el congelamiento de los molinillos quijotescos tuvieron que tirar a full del gas y su principal importardor que es méjico se quedo sin recibir una gota...



Hay algo que en OCCIDENTE tenemos en exceso y a manos llenas:

EGO(que si tecnología, que si empresas, que si armas, que si sanciones, que si finanzas, que si...)

Con eso no precisamos más... todo lo demás viene sólo...


----------



## Gnidlog (19 Jul 2022)

veo 20 BTG rusos cercados


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He leído algo sobre el tema, con entrevistas a Carlos Taibo y similares... Creo que el decrecimiento es una necesidad, no una opción. No nos queda otra...
> 
> Ahora bien, el decrecimiento se apoyaba mucho en tonterías "verdes" y estaba mezclado con gilipolleces estilo "veganas" o "celebraciones funerarias" a las puertas de matederos donde llevaban cerdos, con charos histéricas llorando por el "genocidio animal" que se provocaba allí. Los partidarios del decrecimiento eran demasiado "progres" para mi gusto. Y decrecían, sí, pero con un SUV Volvo en la puerta gracias a que la parejita eran funcionarios y se sentían muy revolucionarios cada vez que estrenaban sus Bestard de temporada.
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora presentarse a las elecciones con un programa electoral basado en el decrecimiento era un suicidio político al que no se arriesgaban ni los ecologistas más radicales. El veganismo es una forma de decrecimiento, pero su fundamento es que producir carne consume varias veces más recursos que producir la misma cantidad de nutrientes en forma de vegetales, y el bienestar animal solo era un pretexto. Gestionar una transición energética hacia un modelo basado íntegramente en fuentes renovables requiere renunciar al transporte privado y a otras actividades intensivas en energía pero prescindibles, y el cambio climático era igualmente un pretexto. Para que haya un cambio de mentalidad primero tiene que ponerse de manifiesto, a nivel práctico y que lo sufra todo el mundo, que los recursos son limitados y menguantes y que el crecimiento infinito es imposible. A nivel teórico se sabe perfectamente desde principios de los 70, pero no aprender más que a palos es una tendencia muy humana.

Ésta breve parrafada escrita en este hilo no es ningún O.T., porque la guerra de Ucrania es el acontecimiento histórico que señala el fin de la era del crecimiento infinito. No hay _peak-everything_ por culpa de la guerra, sino que hay guerra y la pierde Occidente porque hemos llegado al _peak-everything._


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hasta ahora presentarse a las elecciones con un programa electoral basado en el decrecimiento era un suicidio político al que no se arriesgaban ni los ecologistas más radicales. El veganismo es una forma de decrecimiento, pero su fundamento es que producir carne consume varias veces más recursos que producir la misma cantidad de nutrientes en forma de vegetales, y el bienestar animal solo era un pretexto. Gestionar una transición energética hacia un modelo basado íntegramente en fuentes renovables requiere renunciar al transporte privado y a otras actividades intensivas en energía pero prescindibles, y el cambio climático era igualmente un pretexto. Para que haya un cambio de mentalidad primero tiene que ponerse de manifiesto, a nivel práctico y que lo sufra todo el mundo, que los recursos son limitados y menguantes y que el crecimiento infinito es imposible. A nivel teórico se sabe perfectamente desde principios de los 70, pero no aprender más que a palos es una tendencia muy humana.
> 
> Ésta breve parrafada escrita en este hilo no es ningún O.T., porque la guerra de Ucrania es el acontecimiento histórico que señala el fin de la era del crecimiento infinito. No hay _peak-everything_ por culpa de la guerra, sino que hay guerra y la pierde Occidente porque hemos llegado al _peak-everything._



Hay un problema con el decrecimiento hippie, cuando comenzó la era de la motorización habia 2.500 millones de personas sobre el planeta, era le año 1932, decrecer significa volver a esas magnitudes, es decir, deshacerse de los 6.000 millones que existimos gracias a esa motorización, cuando la banda de maricones decrecionistas lanza sus proclamas en realidad esta diciendo que hay que decrecer....poblacionalmente, eso si, los demás, ellos no.


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aprovechando la visita de Putin a Iran...
> Se firma el mayor contrato de la Historia entre Rusia e Irán: 40.000 millones de dólares.
> 
> Gazprom ayudará a Irán a explotar sus enormes recursos de gas (los segundos del mundo, tras los rusos).
> ...



*Habrá maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China, Irán y Venezuela en el Mar Caribe el próximo agosto.*

La cooperación militar entre el *régimen de Nicolás Maduro de Venezuela* y los ejércitos de Rusia, China e Irán es cada vez más fuerte. Precisamente, en agosto se desarrollarían unos ejercicios de defensa que ratificarían esa alianza.


----------



## coscorron (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Europa trabaja bajo la suposición de que Nord Stream no volverá a funcionar, dijo el comisionado Johannes Hahn*
> 11:20 || 19/07/2022



Europa hace el paripe y quiere dar a entender a Rusia que no pasa nada que les cierran el gasoducto y que la gente poniendose jersey de cuello alto ya esta arreglado ... El problema es que los rusos no son gilipollas y saben perfectamente que detrás del postureo no hay más. Hay que ver el ejemplo de algunos que han ido por delante ...

Finlandia aguanta el pulso y se prepara para un corte de electricidad y gas rusos

Tranquilos dijeron, no pasa nada, no los necesitamos. Eso era hace un mes ahora por lo visto si los necesitan ...









La red eléctrica de Finlandia alerta de posibles cortes en el suministro durante el invierno


La red eléctrica finlandesa Fingrid ha alertado de posibles cortes en el suministro durante el próximo...




www.europapress.es





Pero bueno que cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera. Yo aún recuerdo eso que decían del mas mejor y más solvente sistema financiero del mundo mundial porque en España los bancos hacían negocios de manera humana con los clientes y tal y pascual y la crisis de 2008 no nos iba a afectar ... Bueno, pues eso ... O más reciente, las dos semanas del confinamiento para salvar a nuestro mayores que se convirtieron en dos años de prisión condicional. O mas recientemente aún Teresa Ribera diciendo que nosotros teníamos el suministro garantizado y que no nos ibamos a ver afectados y aquí estamos con la inflación más alta que practicamente ningún otro país de Europa salvo los bálticos. 
No se puede creer a nuestros políticos y en consecuencia la gente debería actuar como si no los creyerá. Yo en mi caso ya he aislado mi casa con corcho proyectado por dentro.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

El jueves se conocerá si Rusia vuelve abrir el gaseoducto Nord Stream 1 después del mantenimiento como todos los años. La noticia será clave para la marcha de la guerra, si ya no tiene con que amenazar a la UE a los Ucranianos les van a llegar un escalón mas alto de tipo de armas. Hasta el jueves la UE amenazará con nuevas armas más peligrosas y de más alcance a Rusia por si lo cierra definitivamente. 

Voto por una apertura a medio gas con alguna escusa barata.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

Me reafirmo, hay que exterminar a todo bipedo (excepto osos) que habite del Dnieper hacia el oeste:


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*RWE (ETR:RWEG_p), otra empresa energética alemana, también ha reconocido que ha recibido un aviso de fuerza mayor de Gazprom.*

Alemania cree que el caso de ‘fuerza mayor’ es solo una excusa.

La tensión entre Rusia y Europa es máxima, después de que Nord Stream 1, un gasoducto clave desde Rusia a Alemania, se cerró a principios de este mes por lo que se alegaba como “trabajos de mantenimiento”, y muchos expertos dudaron entonces de que los flujos se restablezcan por completo después de que concluyan los trabajos el 21 de julio.

"Recordamos la relevancia que la reanudación del suministro de gas ruso a Europa tiene, no sólo en términos de precios, sino de crecimiento, puesto que en caso de corte del gas no se podrían aumentar las reservas de gas europeas hasta el objetivo del 80% a principios de noviembre para encarar el invierno (se estima que se quedarían en 65-74%)", explican en Renta 4 (BME:RTA4).


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *RWE (ETR:RWEG_p), otra empresa energética alemana, también ha reconocido que ha recibido un aviso de fuerza mayor de Gazprom.*
> 
> Alemania cree que el caso de ‘fuerza mayor’ es solo una excusa.
> 
> ...



Esto es de locos ¿Pero acaso el objetivo de las putitas no era cortar toda relación comercial con Rusia? ¿a que vienen estos lloros?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Habrá maniobras militares conjuntas de Rusia, China, Irán y Venezuela en el Mar Caribe el próximo agosto.*
> 
> La cooperación militar entre el *régimen de Nicolás Maduro de Venezuela* y los ejércitos de Rusia, China e Irán es cada vez más fuerte. Precisamente, en agosto se desarrollarían unos ejercicios de defensa que ratificarían esa alianza.



Si es cierto menuda vacilada a USA


No puedo poner algunas noticias de una fuente interesante me han capado el acceso imagino por ser ruso el magazine, marcho unos días, os leo, cuando vuelva intentaré acceder de alguna otra manera.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

La lógica de la basura proPutin.

Es necesario que esta guerra se resuelva por vías diplomáticas = Ucrania tiene que ceder.


Lo mejor de todo es que lo esconden detrás de una falsa humanidad alegando que así se salvan vidas.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La lógica de la basura proPutin.
> 
> Es necesario que esta guerra se resuelva por vías diplomáticas = Ucrania tiene que ceder.
> 
> ...



Yo soy basura pro Putin y veo necesario exterminar a todo banderista hasta la frontera polaca, no es bueno generalizar.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

HOY:


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Putinada...... Los puentes del Dnieper intactos durante 4 meses. Ahora los ucranianos intentando destruir el puente de Jerson.

Ya ni espero una respuesta. Putin esta tirando de los voluntarios, e intenta no molestar demasiado a occidente sigue poco menos que como siempre. Y naturalmente sin plan politico, y sin encuadrar y armar a los prorrusos de las zonas controladas más alla de las 2 republicas.

Atarse las manos en una pelea no suele ser una buena idea.



Solo le han dado con uno. Son cohetes multiples. Nada comparable con un Iskander balistico, como se ve atraviesan el plano aunque les falta potencia, pero si le llegan a arrear con 5 o 6 medianamente agrupados causan un problema. Osea que poder se puede, es como ya dije no querrer.


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es de locos ¿Pero acaso el objetivo de las putitas no era cortar toda relación comercial con Rusia? ¿a que vienen estos lloros?



Son como niños, es algo alucinante. Dicen que van a romper relaciones con Rusia, y luego se quejan de las lógicas consecuencias de sus actos.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Desde luego EEUU calculó al milímetro el viraje de la guerra a partir de agosto. Debe tener más gente en nómina dentro del ejército ruso que los propios servicios de inteligencia rusos


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Datos de inflación EUROSTAT en junio

España 10%, los bálticos entre el 19 y el 22%. Alemania 8% y Francia 6,5%


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

A mi me flipa recordar cuando publicaron los servicios británicos el plan de invasion en un mapa con flechas marcando los ejes de avance y lo predijeron a la perfección. 

Five eyes funciona que da miedo, como dijo un general ruso en marzo "los ucranianos conocen mejor las posiciones de nuestras tropas que nosotros mismos".


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

_-La Unión Europea va a permitir descongelar parcialmente las finanzas de los bancos rusos que han caído bajo sanciones para permitir las transacciones para el comercio de alimentos, informan los medios europeos‼_

-Acelerada por la guerra de Ucrania, la estrecha asociación de Irán con China y Rusia desempeña un papel importante en las tácticas de violación de las sanciones.
Tres países ya han firmado acuerdos económicos a largo plazo. Irán y Rusia han combinado sus economías para crear una red capaz de evitar las sanciones de Estados Unidos".
_Irán también ha creado un sistema bancario clandestino que le permite operar con miles de millones de dólares al año.
Teherán también utiliza varias formas de eludir las sanciones impuestas a la venta de petróleo. Uno de los métodos más populares es ocultar millones de barriles de petróleo en puertos poco conocidos de Asia._


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*Las tropas rusas bombardearon Odesa y Dnipropetrovsk*

El Ejército ruso volvió a bombardear en las últimas horas la región de Odesa, en el oeste de Ucrania, y la de Dnipropetrovsk, en el centro del país.

"El enemigo golpeó insidiosamente la región de Odesa con misiles durante la noche. Se dispararon siete misiles de crucero Kalibr desde el Mar Negro. Uno fue derribado por las fuerzas de defensa aérea, seis alcanzaron una aldea pacífica", informó la agencia local Ukrinform, que citó fuentes del Comando Operativo Sur ucraniano.

En la región de Dnipropetrovsk también se vivió una "noche de zozobra y bombardeos", según explicaron las autoridades regionales. De acuerdo a esa información oficial, "las tropas rusas incendiaron los distritos de Nikopol y Kryvorizky” y también “dispararon hasta 40 cohetes contra Nikopol”.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

Una reciente encuesta de Gallup revela que en Europa del Este, una convincente mayoría 
de su gente piensa que la vida era mejor bajo el socialismo soviético...el desglose :


Resumiendo:
*Incluso en territorios "antirrusos", el sistema soviético es preferido al actual sistema "occidental"*
_* por una mayoría significativa de la población (es decir, casi 2/3 en Lituania, casi 3/4 en Ucrania,
bastante más de la mitad de los croatas...).

Incluso en los Estados más favorables a la OTAN, el sistema soviético es preferido por buena parte*_
*de la población (osease, casi la mitad de todos los polacos y rumanos).*


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

*Kiev destruye un polvorín de Rusia en la región de Jersón.*
Leópolis (Ucrania), 19 jul (EFE).- El Ejército ucraniano informó este martes de que ha conseguido destruir en la región de Jersón (centro) un polvorín de los rusos, cuyas fuerzas improvisan morgues en la zona de Járkov (noreste) para *enterrar a los cientos de soldados muertos en el frente del Donbás.*

Así lo aseguran diversas fuentes oficiales en las redes sociales cuyos mensajes son hoy reproducidos por las agencias locales ucranianas.

En Jérson, donde los rusos mantienen el control sobre algunas áreas, "las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron una concentración de armas y equipos rusos, y un depósito de municiones, en el área alrededor de Raiske", informa el Comando Operativo de la zona en su página de Facebook, recoge Efe.

"También atacaron un depósito de municiones en las cercanías de Beryslav, destruyendo ambos objetivos", agregaron las fuentes, que señalaron que dos aviones de ataque ucranianos realizaron una ofensiva aérea contra otro depósito de municiones ruso y una concentración de tropas enemigas en el área cerca de Snihurivka.

En total, *"las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mataron a 65 soldados rusos *y destruyeron un sistema de comunicación móvil Redut-2US y 11 vehículos blindados y de otro tipo", agregan las fuentes.

"Un avión de combate ruso Sukhoi Su-35 intentó atacar un avión ucraniano con un misil aire-aire desde la dirección de Nova Kakhovka, pero no tuvo éxito. Los pilotos ucranianos no sufrieron pérdidas", según las mismas fuente.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Marchando RT...

* Visita de Putin a Teherán, donde se reunirá con los líderes de Irán y Turquía 
La visita de Putin marca su primera reunión con el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, desde el inicio del operativo militar ruso en Ucrania.

* La petrolera nacional de Irán y Gazprom firman un memorando histórico de cooperación



* La secretaria del Tesoro de EE.UU. insta a sus aliados a introducir duras medidas contra los países que "violen el orden mundial"
"No podemos permitir que países como China utilicen su posición en el mercado de [...] productos clave para perturbar nuestra economía o ejercer una influencia geopolítica", afirmó Janet Yellen. 

* El ex asesor de Seguridad Nacional de EE.UU. John Bolton asegura que los golpes de Estado extranjeros que ayudó a planear eran necesarios
El exfuncionario citó su participación en el intento fallido de derrocar al presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro en 2019 como un "buen ejemplo" de un golpe al que estuvo vinculado.


----------



## Bartleby (19 Jul 2022)

El rublo de Putin está más fuerte que el euro desde que hay guerra 









El rublo de Putin está más fuerte que el euro desde que hay guerra


La fuerte subida del rublo contra el euro, dólar y yen permite a Putin colgarse medallas. Pero una moneda tan apreciada es otro rompecabezas para Rusia




www.finanzas.com


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falacia del hombe de paja, menudo mendrugo estás hecho, ¿desde cuando un marxista leninista se ha llevado bien con los libertinos? sigue rebuznando @NazionalSocialista4



Con lo que has defendido tu al padre de familia, hetero, trabajador, responsable, cumplidor de las leyes, de valores cristianos y español...verdad...

Era por completar el sarcasmo involuntario...PROGRE DE MIERDA, es un termino que se adapta perfectamente a tu ideologia, o al menos a la de aquellos a los que TU HAS VOTADO todos estos años.

Ahora que venga el espiritu libre de las landas, dizque francesas, a hablarnos de UNICORNIOS AZULES...a todos los que te hemos, os hemos visto, sostener toda la morraya inoculada por el marxismo cultural, y su ingenieria social...

Ellos, los globalsionistas, agitando la longaniza, y vosotros, la rojada envidiosa apandadora, dando saltitos en el aire y ladrando...que tierno todo.

SI ALGUNA VEZ DE VERDAD LLEGAN LOS VALORES DE LA RUSIA ACTUAL POR ESTOS LARES...SEREIS PARIAS SOCIALES.

No se que cojones haceis apoyando al bando ruso...vuestro lado es el de zeledon...el del arcoiris. Donde si pastan los unicornios azules, rosa ...y de todos los colores.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay un problema con el decrecimiento hippie, cuando comenzó la era de la motorización habia 2.500 millones de personas sobre el planeta, era le año 1932, decrecer significa volver a esas magnitudes, es decir, deshacerse de los 6.000 millones que existimos gracias a esa motorización, cuando la banda de maricones decrecionistas lanza sus proclamas en realidad esta diciendo que hay que decrecer....poblacionalmente, eso si, los demás, ellos no.



Depende. Un europeo o un chino rico que se desplaza en automóvil consume 30 veces más energía que un indio o un chino pobre que se desplaza habitualmente en bicicleta. No sobran necesariamente personas, sino motores. Puede que los europeos podamos prescindir del transporte privado a costa de cambiar muchas cosas en nuestro modelo de desarrollo, pero para los estadounidenses es un cataclismo imposible de asumir.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

*Kiev asegura que el ejército ruso improvisa morgues para sus caídos.*
En la región de Járkov, cuya capital es la segunda ciudad ucraniana y que recibe ataques casi diarios, las fuerzas rusas han improvisado* una morgue para su personal militar "en la aldea temporalmente ocupada de Borova"*, según informó el ayuntamiento en su página de Facebook, recoge Efe.

"Los invasores han establecido una morgue donde llevan los cadáveres de sus militares y la han creado en el territorio de *una de las instalaciones agrícolas de Borova*", agregó el consistorio.

Según el ayuntamiento de Borova, "el número de muertos entre el personal militar ruso crece constantemente, ya que *los soldados rusos pierden la vida en las batallas*, tanto en el frente de las regiones vecinas de* Lugansky Donetsk*, como *en la retaguardia *de los territorios ocupados por Rusia".


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Escuchad con atención el segundo vídeo:


----------



## Ramonmo (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He leído algo sobre el tema, con entrevistas a Carlos Taibo y similares... Creo que el decrecimiento es una necesidad, no una opción. No nos queda otra...
> 
> Ahora bien, el decrecimiento se apoyaba mucho en tonterías "verdes" y estaba mezclado con gilipolleces estilo "veganas" o "celebraciones funerarias" a las puertas de matederos donde llevaban cerdos, con charos histéricas llorando por el "genocidio animal" que se provocaba allí. Los partidarios del decrecimiento eran demasiado "progres" para mi gusto. Y decrecían, sí, pero con un SUV Volvo en la puerta gracias a que la parejita eran funcionarios y se sentían muy revolucionarios cada vez que estrenaban sus Bestard de temporada.
> 
> ...



El único cambio que hace falta es desempoderar a las mujeres.

Todo el exceso de consumo energético se va en la lucha entre machos para que las hembras se fijen en ellos: moda de temporada, viajes exóticos, coches caros, casas grandes, etc. etc. etc.

El que las mujeres tengan poder de decisión sobre con quién se emparejan llevan a la carrera de armamentos energética entre machos. El que la capacidad de consumo sea el símbolo de estatus por excelencia nos lleva al agotamiento de los recursos.

Monogamia + matrimonios concertados = salvar el planeta.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Irina 
Forwarded from el OJO en
*"Estamos llegando al final del dominio político y económico de Occidente", afirma el exprimer ministro británico*

Tony Blair, quien ocupó el cargo de primer ministro del Reino Unido entre 1997 y 2007, reconoció que "el mundo va a ser al menos bipolar y posiblemente multipolar" y que podría ser "la primera vez en la historia moderna que Oriente puede estar en igualdad de condiciones con Occidente".

Sobre China, indicó que ya es la segunda potencia mundial y que cada vez se acerca más a le economía estadounidense, resaltando su elevada población con "más de 1.300 millones de habitantes: muchos más que toda la población junta de Europa y Norteamérica".

*¡Suscríbete! ** @elOJOen*


----------



## Yomateix (19 Jul 2022)

Esta guerra va a ser un agujero negro. Una guerra que no interesaría (como no han interesado otras similares) de no ser por los intereses de EEUU. Por cierto Zelenski destituyendo a miembros del gobierno siendo anticonstitucional el hacerlo (como buen dictador) ahora ha de aprobarlo el parlamento....pero a ver quien se atreve a cuestionarlo siendo que ya los ha despedido Zelenski y sabiendo todos la facilidad que tiene para tratar de traidores a sus propios aliados y personas de su total confianza de un día para otro (y lo que ha hecho a alguno al que ha considerado traidor aunque no hubiese la menor prueba de que lo era) Cada día que pasa demuestra más su comportamiento de dictador, ya no se corta en absoluto a la hora de despedir gente y tratarlos de traidores, de cerrar grupos políticos contrarios a su partido.....*"Ahora no tengo tiempo para dedicarme a los traidores. Pero poco a poco serán todos castigados"* Para atreverse a llevar la contraria a un Zelenki que no duda en amenazar de esta manera....

*La UE propone nuevos fondos para la compra conjunta de armas *
La Comisión Europea propuso este martes a los países del bloque *un nuevo fondo de 500 millones de euros* para la compra conjunta de armas con el fin de remplazar las existencias reducidas por el apoyo a Ucrania.
Los Estados miembros "utilizaron sus reservas de munición, artillería ligera y pesada, sistemas de defensa antiaérea o antitanque, o incluso vehículos blindados y tanques. Esto ha creado una vulnerabilidad de facto que ahora hay que abordar con urgencia", *explicó el Comisario Europeo Thierry Breton* en una conferencia de prensa, informa Afp.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

*El OIEA advierte de que la situación nuclear en Ucrania es "insostenible"*
El director general de la agencia nuclear de la ONU, el argentino Rafael Grossi, subraya que la situación en Ucrania, donde la mayor central atómica de Europa se encuentra ocupada por fuerzas rusas, *es "insostenible" por el incumplimiento de la supervisión internacional.*

"Creo que la situación sigue siendo insostenible y cuanto más tiempo pasa, más insostenible es. Porque si analizamos desde el punto de vista de las salvaguardias y las inspecciones*, seguimos sin inspeccionar"*, explicó a Efe el máximo responsable del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA).

La *central nuclear de Zaporiyia*, en el sur de Ucrania, es la mayor de Europa por potencia eléctrica producida, y se encuentra *bajo control de las fuerzas rusas desde marzo,* lo que ha supuesto problemas para el OIEA debido a desconexiones frecuentes en el suministro de datos sobre la situación de la planta.

"Hay ciertos plazos y compromisos que deben cumplirse y que no se están cumpliendo. Y desde el punto de vista de la *seguridad tecnológica: continuamos teniendo problemas de conectividad"*, explicó el experto argentino.

El presidente del regulador nuclear ucraniano, Petro Kotin, acusó la semana pasada a Rusia de militarizar la planta con la instalación de armas pesadas, incluidos misiles, con los que atacan localidades cercanas bajo control ucraniano.

"También ha sido de público conocimiento que la conexión entre nuestros grupos de expertos aquí y la planta se interrumpe a intervalos regulares. Después se levantan nuevamente, vuelven a caer. No es sostenible esto", agrega.

Grossi insistió que se deben llevar a cabo tareas de reparación y de supervisión que no se están llevando a cabo.

"Quizá, desafortunadamente nos estamos acostumbrando. Pero bueno, más allá de eso, yo sigo insistiendo. Y mi insistencia sigue siendo tan urgente como el primer día puedo hacer", lamentó.


----------



## bigplac (19 Jul 2022)

Claro, siempre es mejor ser joven que viejo.

Y si además tú vida de joven era suficientemente aceptable, no pasabas hambre, pues siempre va a ser mejor que la vida de viejo



mazuste dijo:


> Una reciente encuesta de Gallup revela que en Europa del Este, una convincente mayoría
> de su gente piensa que la vida era mejor bajo el socialismo soviético...el desglose :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

*Suministro de armas a Ucrania por mar bajo la apariencia de carga humanitaria.*

Ya hemos dicho que después de la apertura de la ruta marítima, los países occidentales tienen una excelente oportunidad para suministrar armas, municiones y equipos militares al amparo de barcos civiles.
Irina en telegram

Entonces, hace un par de días, un convoy de cinco remolques para carga de gran tamaño se dirigió a través de Macedonia del Norte hacia el puerto búlgaro de Burgas. Los vehículos llevaban obuses M777 de 155 mm de fabricación estadounidense.

¿De dónde salió la entrega? No hay obuses M777 en Bulgaria, Macedonia del Norte o Grecia, por lo que solo podrían enviarse desde la base militar estadounidense Bondsteel en Kosovo. Otra opción es entregar por mar a través del puerto griego de Igoumenitsa y luego por vía terrestre a través de Bulgaria.

El hecho mismo de las entregas de equipo militar estadounidense a Ucrania no sorprende desde hace mucho tiempo. Sin embargo, la transferencia a Burgas indica el suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través del corredor marítimo, que se abrió recientemente supuestamente para la exportación de productos agrícolas de Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Moderado (19 Jul 2022)

Llevamos escuchando rumores sobre un posible golpe en Kiev, ahora Zelenski purga cientos de cargos por delito de "traición". La realidad es que la guerra está decidida y los ukros están a punto de colapsar, muchos prefieren negociar con Moscú y salvar los trastos.

¿USA? oh no, USA quiere sangre y no va a dejar que el negocio del siglo se vaya solo para que haya paz en la zona. USA se encargará de que la guerra continúe, "hasta el último ucraniano". O sea, ellos van a seguir forrándose a base de vender armas que pagaremos nosotros y a cambio nuestras economías se hundirán y Ucrania desaparecerá como nación.

Si no hay un golpe militar para sacar a la rata del gobierno y poner en el mando alguien que no está a sueldo de la CIA, Ucrania va a ser arrasada, la única posibilidad de salvar los trastos es una negociación, todo lo demás son fantasías.

Veremos si el fanatismo nazi del régimen de Kiev está por encima de su deseo de preservar el poder.



Ramonmo dijo:


> El único cambio que hace falta es desempoderar a las mujeres.
> 
> Todo el exceso de consumo energético se va en la lucha entre machos para que las hembras se fijen en ellos: moda de temporada, viajes exóticos, coches caros, casas grandes, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Otro incel al que no le tocan con un palo montándose locuras conspiranóicas e inundando el hilo con gilipolleces.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

El 7 de febrero, antes de que comenzara la movida bélica, Michael Hudson señaló
que el verdadero objetivo de la instigación estadounidense a una guerra en Ucrania es Alemania:
*
"...La única manera que les queda a los diplomáticos estadounidenses de bloquear las compras europeas
es incitar a Rusia a una respuesta militar y luego afirmar que la venganza de esta respuesta supera cualquier 
interés económico puramente nacional... 
El problema es crear un incidente convenientemente ofensivo y presentar a Rusia como el agresor...."*

Para ser solo un economista ( eso si, de los buenos, dicen) y no estratega
el Hudson acertó en la diana geopolítica, viendo por donde iban los tiros...


----------



## Ramonmo (19 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Otro incel al que no le tocan con un palo montándose locuras conspiranóicas e inundando el hilo con gilipolleces.



Jojojo...


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## kikepm (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hasta ahora presentarse a las elecciones con un programa electoral basado en el decrecimiento era un suicidio político al que no se arriesgaban ni los ecologistas más radicales. El veganismo es una forma de decrecimiento, pero su fundamento es que producir carne consume varias veces más recursos que producir la misma cantidad de nutrientes en forma de vegetales, y el bienestar animal solo era un pretexto. Gestionar una transición energética hacia un modelo basado íntegramente en fuentes renovables requiere renunciar al transporte privado y a otras actividades intensivas en energía pero prescindibles, y el cambio climático era igualmente un pretexto. Para que haya un cambio de mentalidad primero tiene que ponerse de manifiesto, a nivel práctico y que lo sufra todo el mundo, que los recursos son limitados y menguantes y que el crecimiento infinito es imposible. A nivel teórico se sabe perfectamente desde principios de los 70, pero no aprender más que a palos es una tendencia muy humana.
> 
> Ésta breve parrafada escrita en este hilo no es ningún O.T., porque la guerra de Ucrania es el acontecimiento histórico que señala el fin de la era del crecimiento infinito. No hay _peak-everything_ por culpa de la guerra, sino que hay guerra y la pierde Occidente porque hemos llegado al _peak-everything._



He leído pocas cosas más estúpidas que la idea de decrecimiento, no tiene ninguna base económica y es tan solo un mal pretexto para implantar las ideas totalitarias del colectivismo de izquierdas.

Por el momento se queda solo en eso, una idea estúpida por más que haya un montón de flipados que lo defiendan, es lo que tiene ir en contra de la biología y de la nutrición humana, producto de la evolución.

En cuanto al crecimiento infinito, es otra de esas ideas absurdas de las que sólo hablan quienes la critican, porque en si misma es una idea sin sentido.

El crecimiento no puede ser infinito porque ninguna magnitud física puede serlo.

En cuanto se desviste este tipo de subnormalidades del ropaje matemático cientifista carente de significado, y se usa una terminología más sensata para describirlas, se acaba con todo el misterio y el interés por ellas.

Como le pasa al 90% de las tonterías colectivistas. Son asignificativas.

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bk001 (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> He leído algo sobre el tema, con entrevistas a Carlos Taibo y similares... Creo que el decrecimiento es una necesidad, no una opción. No nos queda otra...
> 
> Ahora bien, el decrecimiento se apoyaba mucho en tonterías "verdes" y estaba mezclado con gilipolleces estilo "veganas" o "celebraciones funerarias" a las puertas de matederos donde llevaban cerdos, con charos histéricas llorando por el "genocidio animal" que se provocaba allí. Los partidarios del decrecimiento eran demasiado "progres" para mi gusto. Y decrecían, sí, pero con un SUV Volvo en la puerta gracias a que la parejita eran funcionarios y se sentían muy revolucionarios cada vez que estrenaban sus Bestard de temporada.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes una teoría de como forzar el decrecimiento:






TEORIA DEL PEAK TODO+NWO+EUGENESIA + ESCENARIOS POSIBLES


Todo lo escrito a continuación es una ficción con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser interpretada. He mandado esta teoría a algunos foreros para obtener su crítica y buscar donde me equivoco.Ante la falta de suficiente crítica me expongo a hacerla pública y recibir el coñazo de los CM. Coge...




www.burbuja.info





Compatible con eliminar a Uropa del reparto de los hidrocarburos menguantes.

Pd:no encontraras ninguna voz contraria al "relato" oficial, los mas-mierda occidentales son propiedad de 3 o 4 familias, si te sales del guion vas a la calle sin mas. Recuerda aquello de* "somos prostitutas intelectuales"*, que es la mejor definición de periodismo que he encontrado ( *en el SPOILER*).



Spoiler



*"Somos prostitutas intelectuales" (Discurso del periodista John Swinton, en el banquete del gremio de prensa en New York, año 1.880)*

*EL GRAN ENGAÑO Y LA MENTIRA DE LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION*

*Texto completo con las palabras que pronunció John Swinton, en el banquete realizado en su honor en New York, por el gremio periodístico de 1880. Sus palabras son en respuesta al brindis que propusiera por la libertad de prensa uno de los presentes:

“No existe lo que se llama prensa independiente, a menos que se trate de un periódico de una pequeña villa rural. 
Vosotros lo sabéis y yo lo sé. 
No hay ni un solo entre vosotros que ose expresar por escrito su honrada opinión, pero si lo hiciera, sabéis perfectamente que vuestro escrito no sería nunca publicado.
Me pagan 150 dólares semanales para que no publique mi honrada opinión en el periódico en el cual he trabajado tantos años. 
Muchos, entre vosotros, reciben salarios parecidos por un trabajo similar… y si uno cualquiera de vosotros estuviera lo suficientemente chiflado para escribir su honrada opinión se encontraría en medio de la calle buscando un empleo cualquiera, exceptuando el de periodista.
El trabajo de periodista de New York consiste en destruir la verdad, mentir claramente, pervertir, envilecer, arrojarse a los pies de Mammón, vender su propia raza y su patria para asegurarse el pan cotidiano. 
Vosotros lo sabéis, y yo lo sé; así pues ¿a qué bien esa locura de brindar a la salud de una prensa independiente?
Somos las herramientas y los lacayos de unos hombres extraordinariamente ricos que permanecen entre bastidores.
Somos marionetas, somos sus títeres; ellos tiran de los hilos y nosotros bailamos al son que ellos quieren.
Nuestros talentos, nuestras posibilidades y nuestras vidas, son propiedad de otros hombres.
Somos prostitutas intelectuales.”



Fuente: (Labor’s Untold Story de Richard Boyer y Herbert Morais; Publicado por United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers of America. Nueva York, 1955)



John Swinton (1830 – 1901), fue redactor jefe del prestigioso y poderoso periódico “New York Times”. 


Swinton se pronuncia claro y preciso en sus palabras. Palabras que deberían valer para tomar conciencia y darnos cuenta de la manipulación, no solo de la prensa, sino de todos los medios de información masiva, con un claro objetivo: influir en la opinión pública según conviene al sistema.


Investigar, Cooperar, Compartir, Buscar y Difundir la verdad… estas y otras muchas tareas son las que en estos tiempos, estamos realizando quienes dudamos de todas las versiones oficiales que los mass media nos han ido contado durante el último siglo. (Al menos, desde 1880, si tenemos en cuenta la fecha del discurso de John Swinton).*



edito: hostias con el plan C, escrito el año pasado:
_Plan C)
Si con lo anterior aun no se matan entre ellos el % suficiente, explotamos alguna nuke, en whasinton o Moscu , que genere una IIIWW,por respuesta y nos quedamos en nuestros refugios 10 años. Refugios gigantes con autosuficiencia alimenticia, plantaciones con la tecnologia de jarella( la forera, a saber: cultivos robotizados mediante luz artificial)tecnología robada o comprada, para 1000 personas cada uno. _





__





TEORIA DEL PEAK TODO+NWO+EUGENESIA + ESCENARIOS POSIBLES


Todo lo escrito a continuación es una ficción en "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser interpretada. He mandado esta teoría a algunos foreros para obtener su crítica y buscar donde me equivoco.Ante la falta de suficiente crítica me expongo a hacerla pública y recibir el coñazo de los CM. Coge un...




www.burbuja.info





en ello parece que están , tocandole los coj*nes al oso ruso para desencadenar un exterminio apocalíptico ( por lo menos para nosotros, los Uropeos).


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

Comentario copiado de MoA:

*"Alemania está resultando ser el punto más débil de la UE en estos momentos, pero se debe en parte
a la situación financiera en la que se encuentra frente al euro.*
_*
El artículo de abajo profundiza mucho en ello, pero uno de los puntos más destacados es que a través
de una contabilidad de "dedo trucado" por parte del BCE, éste ha estado apoyando los grandes excesos
de deuda de los PIGS a través de TARGET2. Si no pueden pagar el Bundesbank está en bancarrota varias
veces. Si no hay suficiente gas para continuar con la base industrial "virtuosa" en Alemania y el ahorro, 
entonces el resto de la UE estará desnuda ante los fríos vientos del realismo financiero.
Nos congelaremos todos juntos.

Alemania confía en hacerse con los activos rusos, al igual que la mayoría de los países de la UE, para cubrir
sus enormes deudas. (Es posible que Estados Unidos quiera apoderarse primero de la UE, ya que el euro 
será el primero en caer, pero no ayudará al final).

Esta es una forma de redistribuir los ahorros nacionales de Alemania a los PIGS. A finales de mayo, 
al Bundesbank de Alemania se le "debían" 1.160.000 millones de euros. Al mismo tiempo, los mayores 
deudores, Italia, España, Grecia y Portugal, tienen una deuda combinada en TARGET2 de 1 billón 255.000 
millones de euros. Pero el deterioro más rápido por su tamaño es el del saldo negativo de Grecia, que se 
ha triplicado con creces, pasando de 25.700 millones de euros a finales de 2019 a 106.000 millones en abril. 
El déficit de España también aumenta a un ritmo preocupante, pasando de 392.400 millones de euros 
a 505.000 millones de euros, y el de Italia de 439.400 millones de euros a 597.000 millones de euros.
*
Junto con Luxemburgo, Alemania es el mayor perdedor del acuerdo. La participación de Alemania 
en el BCE es del 21,44% de su capital Si TARGET2 se derrumbara, el Bundesbank perdería más de un billón
de euros que le deben los demás y el propio BCE, y pagaría hasta 387.000 millones de euros de las pérdidas 
netas, según los desequilibrios actuales. Esto acabaría con el propio balance del Bundesbank varias veces.
*
La mera escala de un fallo de TARGET2 hace que una resolución parezca imposible. Los desequilibrios
actuales de todo el sistema ascienden a 1,736 billones de euros. Como ya se ha mencionado, según las claves 
de capital, en una quiebra sistémica los activos netos de TARGET2 del Bundesbank, que ascienden a 1 billón
160.000 millones de euros, serían sustituidos por pasivos de hasta 387.000 millones de euros, repartiéndose 
el resto de las pérdidas entre los demás bancos nacionales de la UE.


Probablemente no sea necesario leer todo el artículo, y el autor es un "Goldbug", por lo que su solución tras 
el colapso del Euro y de Alemania sería el reinicio de un Marco Alemán respaldado por Oro.


https://www.goldmoney.com/research/the-collapsing-euro-and-its-implications


.

Nótese que el "Ex-Jefe del Bundesbank, Wiedeman", se esforzó por sacar a la luz la verdad del sistema,
y luego dimitió, o fue dimitido.

"... la cuestión de los objetivos llegó a los titulares políticos cuando el nuevo presidente del Bundesbank 
alemán, Jens Weidmann, expresó su preocupación por las afirmaciones de los objetivos del Bundesbank 
en una carta al presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi. En la carta, Weidmann no sólo exigía unos criterios 
de calificación crediticia más elevados para las garantías presentadas contra los préstamos de refinanciación, s
ino que también pedía que se garantizaran los crecientes créditos Target del Bundesbank. Weidmann escribió 
su carta sobre el objetivo después de varios meses de silencio por parte del Bundesbank, durante los cuales 
llevó a cabo un amplio análisis interno de la cuestión del objetivo. Esta carta marcó un alejamiento por parte 
de Weidmann de la posición anterior del Bundesbank de que los saldos Target representan saldos irrelevantes
y un subproducto normal de la creación de dinero en el sistema monetario europeo".
*
Así pues, Weidmann, que desde entonces ha dimitido del Bundesbank, conocía precisamente el peligro 
descrito en este artículo, pues deseaba unas normas de garantía de mayor calidad para evitar el vertido 
de préstamos morosos en el sistema TARGET2. Debe haber una fuerte sospecha de que era impotente 
para cambiar las cosas, lo que le obligó a dimitir en esta cuestión vital.


***
La cuestión es cuándo, no si.
***
*__
*Putin ha dicho que: "¿No quieren comprar nuestro gas? ¿Quieren quemar madera? Tenemos vastos bosques en Siberia que podrían comprar"*_


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*La industria química alemana no tiene más opciones para cortar consumo de gas, advierte la asociación*
19/07/2022

La industria química alemana ya ha hecho todo lo posible para conservar el uso del gas, dijo el martes la asociación química VCI, que advirtió que los únicos pasos que le quedan a la industria son reducir o abandonar la producción por completo.
“Para nuestras empresas, actualmente estamos haciendo de nuevo todo lo posible para aprovechar hasta el último ahorro de gas”, dijo el director general de VCI, Wolfgang Grosse Entrup.
“Pero no podemos ahorrar mucho más, ya que la eficiencia ya ha sido el motor de los últimos años”, añadió.
Según VCI, que representa a unas 1.900 empresas, las industrias química y farmacéutica alemanas son las mayores consumidoras de gas del país, con un 15% del consumo total.
El líder de la industria BASF es considerado el mayor consumidor de gas industrial de Alemania.
La VCI lanzó la advertencia y pidió “una muestra de fuerza de la sociedad para conservar el gas” para pasar el invierno sin problemas, ya que el suministro de gas de Rusia es cada vez más incierto.
Ha crecido la preocupación de que el gasoducto Nord Stream 1, una de las principales rutas de transporte de gas de Rusia a Europa a través de Alemania, no reanude el envío de gas a plena capacidad después del 21 de julio, cuando está previsto que finalice su actual fase de mantenimiento.

Reuters


----------



## piru (19 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> veo 20 BTG rusos cercados
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128346




No, es el brillo rayos-C cerca de la Puerta de Tannhäuser.


----------



## HDR (19 Jul 2022)

Garrafa de aceite a más de 20 euros, sigue subiendo sin parar









A partir de otoño esto va a ser un festival.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

El ataque al puente de Zatoka.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Vídeo exclusivo del reciente ataque al puente de Zatoka.​Cómo se vea través de los ojos de un misil.​​







MilitaryMapZz


карта боевых действий: геополитические и военные события на карте ⇢ militarymaps.info для связи: @MilMaps_bot Конкурсы дизайна и разработки: @militarymaps_contests Эл. почта: admin@militarymaps.info




t.me



​Video en el enlace​​​​​Vídeo del ataque con cohetes al puente de Zatoka publicado ayer 18.07.22 (VÍDEO)​​







MilitaryMapZz


карта боевых действий: геополитические и военные события на карте ⇢ militarymaps.info для связи: @MilMaps_bot Конкурсы дизайна и разработки: @militarymaps_contests Эл. почта: admin@militarymaps.info




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Se ha presentado a la Duma un nuevo proyecto de ley que equipara la cinta de San Jorge a los símbolos de la gloria militar, y que también prevé la responsabilidad penal por la burla de este símbolo.
Según el proyecto de ley, una persona jurídica podría enfrentarse a una multa de hasta 5 millones de rublos y una persona física a una multa de hasta 3 millones de rublos o a una pena de prisión de hasta tres años por profanar públicamente la cinta de San Jorge.
Se espera que el proyecto de ley pase con bastante facilidad por las lecturas de la Duma Estatal.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (19 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Garrafa de aceite a más de 20 euros, sigue subiendo sin parar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128457
> 
> ...



Y alguien me puede explicar para tontos....por qué si lo producimos aquí...ha subido un 25% en los últimos meses....Y no me cuentes que es por Putin ..


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

La guerra está en pleno apogeo. Se están formando y entrenando nuevas unidades en el Donbass.

Los problemas son los mismos que hace un mes - hay una clara escasez de hombres, incluso teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que las unidades especiales y de asalto recién formadas han aumentado los índices (a nivel del "grupo Wagner").

Pero en el Donbás hay una escasez física de hombres, hombres que llevan nueve años soportando el peso de la guerra. Durante los años del "alto el fuego de Minsk" muchos han sido expulsados, muchos han abandonado su patria hacia el este y el oeste.

La competencia es cada vez mayor entre las unidades que esperan combatientes. La formación está en marcha, incluso para los nuevos puestos. Faltan zapadores, observadores, francotiradores y muchos otros.

Dados los retos que se avecinan, aún no sé cómo se llevará a cabo la tarea de cubrir las vacantes con aquellos que vayan a seguir adelante y que sean capaces de hacerlo. Pero se logrará.

Otro quebradero de cabeza es la gran escasez de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, UAV, armas de francotirador. No hay limpiaminas. "Compren lo suyo", les dicen a los "norteños" del Donbass. ¿Y cómo? ¿Perdón?

Por cierto, los fusiles del sistema Lobayev no pueden entrar en las unidades del LPRNM debido a las leyes rusas: "No está permitido, y ya está". Por qué las autoridades y la dirección del Ministerio de Defensa ignoran el problema es una pregunta. Quería preguntarlo durante una reunión con el jefe adjunto de la AP, Sergey Kiriyenko, pero la reunión no tuvo lugar.

Por lo demás, todo es igual. Hay una guerra en marcha. Los comandantes y el personal se devanan los sesos.

"Piensa, mi cabeza, que voy a comprar una gorra" (s).









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Esta noche (19.07.2022), en Soledar, soldados de las AFU borrachos con algunos residentes locales dispararon a través de las ventanas de un edificio de varias plantas en la calle Preobrazhenskaya, al grito de "¿Dónde están tus siniestro, por qué te escondes?"
Los vecinos llamaron entonces a la Comandancia y se llevaron a los ucranianos borrachos. Es dudoso que se les castigue o no.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que Rusia no luche por sus intereses geopolíticos.
> 
> En Irak y en Libia estaban mucho mejor con Sadam Hussein y con Gadaffi, que después,, donde solo ha quedado yihadismo y teocracia, bastante más opresivo que el socialismo baaath y el régimen de Gadaffi.
> 
> ...



La traducción de lo que dices es, básicamente, "que se jodan los iraquies que quieran otro tipo de vida, o un dictador o el islam radical"....

Pues vaya....no?


----------



## HDR (19 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y alguien me puede explicar para tontos....por qué si lo producimos aquí...ha subido un 25% en los últimos meses....Y no me cuentes que es por Putin ..



Costes de producción y transporte, combustible


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino afirmó que el principal culpable de la guerra en Ucrania era Estados Unidos, que también estaba contribuyendo a la escalada del conflicto.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## naburiano (19 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La traducción de lo que dices es, básicamente, "que se jodan los iraquies que quieran otro tipo de vida, o un dictador o el islam radical"....
> 
> Pues vaya....no?



Pues pregunta a EEUU porque puso una constitución teocrática en el Irak "liberado" porque, repito, no te has enterado, a estas alturas.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

La bolsa de divisas de Teherán inicia la negociación del par rial iraní/rublo

La posición comercial se ha abierto en el marco de acuerdos anteriores firmados entre Teherán y Moscú sobre el desarrollo de la cooperación interbancaria y monetaria. El rial y el rublo se negocian con las mismas reglas que otros pares de divisas, como el dólar y el euro.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (19 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Combustible



A ver...cuál es el porcentaje del coste de transporte en una garrafa de 5 litros??. Porque una subida del 25% no se justifica ni aunque vengan en burro...y el burro se alimente de Sushi y de entrecots de Kobe.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

En el frente.

1. Se informa de algunos avances en los combates cerca de Novoluhansky y Uglegorska TPP. Se informa de que aproximadamente la mitad de Novoluganskoye está bajo control. A la espera de fotos/vídeos.
La eliminación de este apéndice es necesaria para la presión activa sobre Artemivsk desde el sureste.

2. El ejército de la LNR afirma que las AFU están tratando de preparar un contraataque en la dirección de Popasna (posiblemente un intento de hacer retroceder a nuestras tropas de los accesos más cercanos a Artemivsk).

3. En la zona de Seversk, continúan los combates por las alturas adyacentes a la ciudad, cuyo control es clave para liberar la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

"Con su permiso, daré mi visión sobre la estructura actual DE LA AFU.

Debido a las nuevas brigadas de las AFU en el frente y "preguntas de los miembros del foro, como "¿Qué es esta nueva brigada 66,
que sustituirá al 54?

La claridad de la estructura se remonta a 2020 y el 66
así como las brigadas de tanques 60 y 3,4,5 se formaron en 2020.

Estructura de las AFU en 2020:

Fuerzas de los tanques:

1 OTBr, 17 OTBr, 3 OTBr, 4 OTBr, 5 OTBr, 14 OTBr

De los cuales :

А. Brigadas activas (que participan en la ATO/APO) 2 unidades -1
1 OTBr, 17 OTBr

Б. Brigadas del Cuerpo de Reserva (línea de Reserva 1. Formado
Se han formado los cuarteles generales y los estados mayores de las brigadas, la gente tiene los respectivos SA. Las brigadas han sido sometidas a un
campamentos de entrenamiento y readaptación al combate en campos de tiro. Brigadas de personal. Las brigadas no tienen
militar, sino que puede formarse en relación con la llegada de equipos de
(Ejemplo: 250 tanques T-72, Polonia) 4 unidades: 3 TBr, 4 TBr, 5 TBr, 14
OTBr

Tropas mecanizadas:

11 OMBr, 14 OMBr, 15 OMBr, 24 OMBr, 28 OMBr, 30 OMBr, 33 OMBr, 53 OMBr, 54
Bombard, 56 BMPR, 57 BMPR, 58 BMPR, 59 BMPR, 60 BMPR, 61 BMPR, 62 BMPR, 63 BMPR
BMPBr, 66 BMPBr, 72 BMPBr, 92 BMPBr, 93 BMPBr, 10 OGSBr, 128 OGSBr.

De los cuales :

А. Brigadas activas (que participan en la ATO / OOS) 16 unidades -9.
Mecanizado ( 14 AMBr, 24 AMBr, 28 AMBr, 30 AMBr, 53 AMBr, 54 AMBr, 72
Ohambra, 92 Ohambra, 93 Ohambra), 4 infantería mecanizada
( 56 BMPBr, 57 BMPBr, 58 BMPBr, 59 BMPBr), 1 guarda forestal 61 OPSEBr, 2
10 OGShBr, 128 OGShBr.

Б. Brigadas del Cuerpo de Reserva (línea de Reserva 1). Formado
Los cuarteles generales y los estados mayores de las brigadas han sido formados, y los hombres tienen el HS apropiado. Las brigadas han sido sometidas a un
campamentos de entrenamiento y readaptación al combate en campos de tiro. Brigadas de personal. Las brigadas no tienen
militar, pero puede formarse debido a la llegada de equipos de
países de la OTAN) - 4 brigadas de 60 OMBr, 62 OMBr, 63 OMBr, 66 OMBr (todas las brigadas
62 OMBr, 63 OMBr, 66 OMBr (todas las brigadas se formaron como mecanizadas).

В. Las brigadas que han recibido formación militar, pero que no han sido incluidas en el
Cuerpo de Reserva, cuartel general no formado - 3 piezas 11 OMBr, 15 OMBr, 33 OMBr

Tropas de misiles y artillería:

19 ORBr, 27 OREBr, 107 ReABr, 15 ReAP, 26 OABr, 38 OABr, 40 OABr, 43 OABr, 44
OABr, 45 OABr, 55 OABr.

De esta lista, las dos brigadas del 1er Cuerpo de Reserva de Línea - 38 OABR y
45 OABR, el resto de brigadas y regimientos están activos.

Total para 2020: 1er Cuerpo de Reserva de Línea - 4 blindados
4 brigadas mecanizadas y 2 brigadas de artillería. Total 10
brigadas.

Defensa del territorio:

Representado por 25 brigadas de defensa territorial (numeradas por orden de 100
OBrTO, a 124 OBrTO), uno por cada oblast, incluyendo Crimea, Donetsk y
Luhansk. ( Reserve 2 líneas. La mayoría de las personas no tienen HSL. Reserva de movilización
En caso de guerra. )

En total, Ucrania tenía 10 brigadas de cuadros de la reserva de las AFU
( 1ª línea de la reserva) + 25 brigadas de cuadros de la defensa militar ( 2ª línea de la reserva). En
número aproximado de la brigada - 4 mil, la reserva de Ucrania fue de 130-150 mil.
De hecho, todos ellos fueron lanzados al frente.
De hecho, todos ellos fueron lanzados al frente, lo que permitió compensar, hasta cierto punto, las pérdidas de las AFU en el frente (
200, 300, prisioneros de guerra y desertores)".

Andrei Popov Военная операция на Украине









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*Alemania esperará al menos hasta el lunes para determinar si se ha cortado el suministro de gas por parte de Rusia a través de Nord Stream 1*
14:57 || 19/07/2022


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*El FMI advierte sobre un fuerte golpe económico europeo por el embargo de gas ruso – FT*
15:09 || 19/07/2022


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La traducción de lo que dices es, básicamente, "que se jodan los iraquies que quieran otro tipo de vida, o un dictador o el islam radical"....
> 
> Pues vaya....no?



¿Y qué tipo de vida quieren? Mira lo que pasó en Argelia, en 1992...


----------



## Expected (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Alemania esperará al menos hasta el lunes para determinar si se ha cortado el suministro de gas por parte de Rusia a través de Nord Stream 1*
> 14:57 || 19/07/2022



Alguien le puede explicar a Scholz que le han hecho el famoso "corte en diferido" que es un invento español muy conocido.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Los misiles HIMARS con un alcance de hasta 300 km ya han sido entregados a Ucrania, según ha declarado el portavoz del ejército de la DNR, Eduard Basurin, en la emisión del canal de televisión Rossiya-1.*

❗ Consideramos que esta información no está verificada, ya que todas las declaraciones al respecto en los medios de comunicación y en los canales de Telegram se basaron en una falsa lanzada por los medios de comunicación ucranianos en referencia al artículo del Financial Times, que no dice ni una palabra sobre el envío de misiles con un alcance de hasta 300 km a Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La industria química alemana no tiene más opciones para cortar consumo de gas, advierte la asociación*
> 19/07/2022
> 
> La industria química alemana ya ha hecho todo lo posible para conservar el uso del gas, dijo el martes la asociación química VCI, que advirtió que los únicos pasos que le quedan a la industria son reducir o abandonar la producción por completo.
> ...




Estamos creyendo ingenuamente que la guerra de las sanciones es una cuestión
puramente de EEUU, y Alemania, Bruxelas...habrían caído en una trampa imperial
( Puede que sea así, también) con los adiestrados caniches correspondientes, 
pensando en que son idiotas premium cuando podrían comprar su necesario gas 
mucho mas barato para mantener su competitividad de siempre.

Pero, somos testigos de que, tanto Berlin como Bruxelas y Washintong llevan tiempo
trabajando para una guerra de sanciones contra Rusia apostando en la creencia
que resultaría en una rápida muerte de la economía rusa, y que de comprar barato,
nada de nada, porque sus pretensiones siempre fueron las de capturar los recursos
de Rusia al estilo imperial.

Entonces, es que no ven ninguna otra alternativa al colapso financiero en puertas
y ya fallaron con el plan original que, probablemente, implicaba un ataque al norte 
de Rostov-on-Don, dentro de Rusia propiamente dicha, y luego en pinza a lo largo 
de los mares Negro y de Azov. Presumiblemente tomando Crimea en el camino.

Al fin y al cabo, las sanciones no serían más que una forma brutal de hacerse con 
"partes del mercado", excluyendo a los competidores e imponiendo monopolios. 
De los cuales los europeos, y el Reino Unido también serían víctimas propicias.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Consecuencias del ataque de las AFU en la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovska, en la región de Kherson

El régimen de Kiev ha elegido la típica táctica terrorista de destruir todo lo que no se puede mantener bajo control /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

* Las declaraciones de Kiev sobre los planes de destrucción de la Flota del Mar Negro y de Crimea sólo confirman la justificación de la operación militar especial - Peskov*

Si se reanudan las conversaciones de paz, "las condiciones por parte de Rusia serán cualitativamente más duras [que en Turquía]", dijo al mismo tiempo un miembro de la delegación negociadora rusa, Leonid Slutsky.

Según él, Kiev no ha mostrado voluntad de mantener nuevas conversaciones de paz.

Anteriormente, el asesor presidencial Yuriy Ushakov dijo que si Moscú reanuda las negociaciones con Kiev, "las condiciones serán completamente diferentes".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay algo que en OCCIDENTE tenemos en exceso y a manos llenas:
> 
> EGO(que si tecnología, que si empresas, que si armas, que si sanciones, que si finanzas, que si...)
> 
> Con eso no precisamos más... todo lo demás viene sólo...



No hay ningún "Occidente" como entidad o grupo de iguales. Occidente es la angloesfera y sus súbditos, países sometidos, sin decisión en geopolítica, como los europeos.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*La UE está dispuesta a permitir una descongelación parcial de las finanzas de los bancos rusos sancionados para permitir las transacciones para el comercio de alimentos, según informan los medios de comunicación europeos*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Primeras imágenes de las consecuencias del impacto en el puente Antonov en Kherson

Sólo uno de los seis misiles enemigos alcanzó el objetivo, el resto fue derribado por la defensa aérea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Polonia compra 366 tanques a EEUU para reemplazar los tanques enviados a Ucrania.*
> El ministro polaco de Defensa, *Mariusz Blaszczak*, ha confirmado este lunes que ya han comenzado a llegar a *Polonia *algunos de los tanques estadounidenses Abrams adquiridos para reemplazar los entregados por este país a *Ucrania*.
> 
> En un mensaje difundido por sus redes sociales, el ministro afirma que algunos de "los 250 modernos tanques Abrams ya están en Polonia", lo que permitirá disponer de "una fuerza militar poderosa para disuadir a cualquier agresor".
> ...



Los listos hacen negocio y ganan, los anglos, de los tontos que pierden, los Polacos.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Nuestra gente ya ha ocupado la mitad del pueblo de Novoluganskoye. Información sobre el terreno.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Sesión informativa en primera línea:

Armas de alta precisión destruyen depósito de municiones de armas suministradas por EEUU y la UE cerca de Odessa, así como el punto de despliegue temporal de Sector Derecho (prohibido en Rusia), 200 militantes destruidos;

☠ Las AFU movilizan por la fuerza a los residentes de Artemivsk, Chasov Yar, Soledar y Dzerzhinsk y les confiscan vehículos;

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un helicóptero Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana en la DNR, así como cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en la región de Kharkiv, e interceptaron cuatro misiles balísticos Tochka-U y cinco proyectiles MLRS Uragan durante el día.

Como parte de la guerra de contrabatería, cuatro pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, trece pelotones de artillería de obuses D-20 y diez pelotones de artillería de cañones D-30 fueron alcanzados durante el día 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Si se reanudan las conversaciones de paz, "las condiciones por parte de Rusia serán cualitativamente más duras [que en Turquía]", dijo al mismo tiempo un miembro de la delegación negociadora rusa, Leonid Slutsky.



¿ negociaciones ? Joder con la tonteria , o cambian el regimen en Kiev o tendran una guerra eterna. Y no , no lo dicen de coña porque los hechos sobre el terreno solo se explican si tienen en mente esa "negociación". Cualquier acuerdo , solo valdra como los de Minsk para rearmarles y volver a empezar.

Ucrania como muchos de los paises del este, simplemente no existe como estado. Y la embajada yanqui no tiene intención ni interes en ningun acuerdo. No hace falta haber estudiado mucho para ver esta realidad simple. Entre otras cosas, porque los anglos no disimulan nada.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

Saluden a Rutzia que se va a la mismísima mierda.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

En este sentido, t.me/obrazbuduschego2/10598 informa de que los "patriotas asustados" Aven y Fridman se han convertido supuestamente en ciudadanos de Ucrania e incluso han transferido dinero a un fondo de ayuda para las AFU.
Si esta información es cierta, parece que podría plantearse la cuestión de la nacionalización de los bienes de estos "patriotas asustados" en Rusia.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

La derrota del grupo de asalto Kraken del Frente Nacional en los bosques de Severskoye.

Los nacionalistas, que habían sido trasladados recientemente de Kharkiv a Kramatorsk, intentaron pasar por la zelenka hacia Belogorivka.

El intento fue frustrado por la abundancia de cohetes y proyectiles de artillería del grupo O y capturado por nuestro grupo.

Hay prisioneros. Parecen estar a favor de la amistad y la paz. Próximamente en RT









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## aurariola (19 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y alguien me puede explicar para tontos....por qué si lo producimos aquí...ha subido un 25% en los últimos meses....Y no me cuentes que es por Putin ..



con las subidas de impuestos en general y las de fertilizantes , fitosanitarios, demas insumos ,combustibles y electricidad (cuanto se lleva el gobierno en cada litro de combustible?).......todo tiene que subir si o si


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

*"Somos prostitutas intelectuales" (Discurso del periodista John Swinton, en el banquete del gremio de prensa en New York, año 1.880)

EL GRAN ENGAÑO Y LA MENTIRA DE LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION

“No existe lo que se llama prensa independiente, a menos que se trate de un periódico de una pequeña villa rural.
Vosotros lo sabéis y yo lo sé.
No hay ni un solo entre vosotros que ose expresar por escrito su honrada opinión, pero si lo hiciera, sabéis perfectamente que vuestro escrito no sería nunca publicado.
Me pagan 150 dólares semanales para que no publique mi honrada opinión en el periódico en el cual he trabajado tantos años.
Muchos, entre vosotros, reciben salarios parecidos por un trabajo similar… y si uno cualquiera de vosotros estuviera lo suficientemente chiflado para escribir su honrada opinión se encontraría en medio de la calle buscando un empleo cualquiera, exceptuando el de periodista.
El trabajo de periodista de New York consiste en destruir la verdad, mentir claramente, pervertir, envilecer, arrojarse a los pies de Mammón, vender su propia raza y su patria para asegurarse el pan cotidiano.
Vosotros lo sabéis, y yo lo sé; así pues ¿a qué bien esa locura de brindar a la salud de una prensa independiente?
Somos las herramientas y los lacayos de unos hombres extraordinariamente ricos que permanecen entre bastidores.
Somos marionetas, somos sus títeres; ellos tiran de los hilos y nosotros bailamos al son que ellos quieren.
Nuestros talentos, nuestras posibilidades y nuestras vidas, son propiedad de otros hombres.
Somos prostitutas intelectuales.”

John Swinton (1830 – 1901), fue redactor jefe del prestigioso y poderoso periódico “New York Times”.
*
_Algo hemos "mejorado", ahora nos promocionan a otros puestos:

presidente de la *Asociación de la Prensa de Madrid*, Juan Caño:



"No le digas a mi madre que soy periodista. Dile que soy el encargado de limpiar las bacinillas en un club de lucecitas".

_


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Ah, era porque en Libia, Ira, Afganistán, Siria pegaban a abuelas en la calle... Bueno, al menos las niñas iban a los colegios, ahora con los talibanes no, así que EEUU al final lo puso peor (menos en Siria, donde perdió )



Si te las das de "informado", deberías saber que es mucho más complejo que..."se fueron los americanos y claro, los talibanes"", la realidad es siempre mucho más compleja.
Desde luego, esos paises tienen derecho a una democracia occidental, aunque te duela, se ha demostrado como, entre todos los sistemas posibles, el menos lesivo para la gente



ignorante dijo:


> Yo creo que no: Allende, Perón y Mandela me parecen mucho más presentables.



Allende estaba llevando a Chile a la bancarrota, su destino hubiera sido el mismo que Cuba



ignorante dijo:


> Vaya, esta vez coincidimos. ¿Ves como a EEUU las democracias le importan un bledo?. En España no había petróleo que saquear, solo una posición geográfica útil y le bastaba sobornar al dictador para poner unas bases. Para qué molestarse en más. Controlar Ucrania, en cambio, es necesario para EEUU como puerta de abordaje a Rusia.



Es que eso es lo que tu supones, no sabes lo que piensa realmente el gobierno americano en ese sentido y DE VERDAD, no lo que dice uno u otro que dicen que dijo...
Evidentemente, hay intereses geopolíticos, pero el hecho que se discute es que, ahora mismo, hay un ejercito dentro de un país que, te guste o no, era libre, eso es lo condenable



ignorante dijo:


> Eso lo dices tú y la propaganda occidental. Ellos de lo que hablan es de un *multipolarismo* (multi no es dos) y de países SOBERANOS que se respetan mutuamente.



Si quieres multipolarismo, lo primero es respetar otros acuerdos de otras entidades, especialmente si esos acuerdos no te gustan o no te benefician. Si no, lo que quieres no es multipolarismo, sino tener un trozo donde tu decidas, que es muy diferente



ignorante dijo:


> Me refería a que no hubo ninguna guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia (en 70 años de URSS). Hubo presidentes soviéticos de origen ruso y de origen ucraniano.



No había guerra, pero no eran libres, de hecho, la constitución soviética hablaba de la libertad de las naciones mientras era técnicamente imposible independizarse, eso solo llegó al derrumbarse la unión...



ignorante dijo:


> Rusia NUNCA impidió a Ucrania entrar en la UE. Fue Ucrania (el gobierno antes del golpe) la que no aceptó las condiciones de vasallaje que le proponía la UE.



Hubo un principio de acuerdo, después de que Yanukovich jugará a aceptar una u otra cosa, pero con una presión enorme social que le estaba "obligando" a firmar el acuerdo con la UE. Eso no gustaba nada en el Kremlin hasta que, de repente cambió de opinión, fue EN ESE MOMENTO cuando surgió el Maidan. La historia, como ves, es diferente de lo que cuentas o de lo que quieres hacer ver.
Luego huyó en helicoptero para refugiarse en Rusia (qué casualidad). Además, llevaron a Yanukovich este febrero a Bielorrusia, parece que lo prepararon para que fuera él quien tomase la riendas después de derrocar a Zelensky, obviamente, salió mal



ignorante dijo:


> ¿Fuentes?



Este mismo foro



ignorante dijo:


> Yo te he puesto un enlace a wikileaks que prueba la INTROMISION de EEUU en asuntos internos que son soberanía de Ucrania.



Y has puesto la intromisión rusa en asuntos ucranianos? de eso también ha habido...



ignorante dijo:


> Para el tema del golpe de estado están los videos de Oliver Stone ("Ucrania en llamas" y "Revelando Ucrania"). En Ucrania llegó al gobierno, sin pasar por las urnas, la persona que el embajador de EEUU, conversando con la Secretaria de Asuntos Europeos (Victoria Nuland) creen que es el mejor candidato (refiriéndose a él por el nombre de pila... es colegilla y tal). El famoso vídeo de "fuck de EU" en youtube (aunque lo importante no era el _fuck_ que resaltaron los medios, sino la prueba de la intromisión en un país ajeno).



La realidad SIEMPRE termina siendo muy compleja, es el mismo Oliver Stone que culpó al gobierno de tirar los aviones en el 11S pero no, pero con un montón de cosas incongruentes? ya te lo digo yo. Si



ignorante dijo:


> Fíjate que aquí algunos llamaron "golpe" a la moción de censura contra el corrupto Rajoy... pues en Ucrania la oposición financió francotiradores para matar a 100 personas para inculpar al gobierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero...también debemos hablar de como los rusos armaron hasta los dientes a los "prorusos" de las repúblicas, si eso no es provocar una guerra civil...no sé lo que es entonces...





ignorante dijo:


> Ucrania puede existir, pero como estado (mezcla de múltiples etnias), no como nación de una única etnia excluyente de las otras. Eso es lo que buscaban los acuerdos de Minsk: una autonomía para las diversas regiones, en convivencia pacífica. En vez de eso han ilegalizado el idioma ruso en la constitución y segregar racialmente lo que vaya contra lo que ellos (nacionalistas del nazi Stephan Bandera) definen como Ucrania. Pero el gobierno nazi nunca tuvo intención de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk:



Los acuerdos de Minsk no los estaban cumpliendo ni uno ni otro, por supuesto que Ucrania debe existir, y por supuesto que hay problemones gordos en ese sentido, nadie lo niega, ahora, que venga alguien a decidir qué es nazi y qué no lo es, resulta ridiculo. Para mi es mucho más nazi quien se niega a admitir que la realidad tiene muchos puntos de vista y que, la libertad individual tiene que estar por delante SIEMPRE



ignorante dijo:


> PD: No voy a volver a contestar tus mensajes. Lleva mucho tiempo documentar, y todo lo que vuelco en estos mensajes a fin de cuentas ha salido ya en algún momento en Burbuja. El que quiera estar informado tiene los medios, si lo que busca es la verdad. Tampoco se si trabajas para alguien o simplemente quieres vivir en tu mundo imaginario. En ese caso te recomiendo que leas los "periódicos normales" ... te sería mucho más relajante. Como puedes entender, la gente que está en este foro no son precisamente los idiotas que no saben distinguir paja de grano



Distinguir la paja y el grano también es poner en duda, no solo lo que te ponen en las noticias sino también las "verdades verdaderas" del mundo de internet. Muchas de ellas son verdaderas bobadas y no sostienen por ninguna parte. Además de caer en el mismo error que dices que la gente "tenemos".
La verdad no está en lo que diga el Kremlin y ya está, sino en muchos aspectos, muchos de ellos, desde la distancia, es imposible saberlos, por lo que se hacen análisis y se discuten
Si no comprar un argumento es "ver periodicos normales", pues...ea


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jul 2022)

Dios señor que pollazo nos han metido los italianos.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: APELACIÓN DE ALEXANDER DRUEKE, COMBATIENTE ESTADOUNIDENSE CAPTURADO EN DPR

Parte 1/4

Los medios de comunicación comparten cada vez más información sobre los mercenarios extranjeros que fueron capturados en el este de Ucrania.

El 15 de julio se anunció la muerte de uno de los ciudadanos extranjeros que fue apresado en el territorio de la RPD. Se trataba de un ciudadano británico, Paul Urey, nacido en 1977. Padecía numerosas enfermedades, entre ellas la diabetes de tipo 1, así como graves enfermedades renales y pulmonares. Paul Urey murió repentinamente de un problema cardíaco.

Según los representantes oficiales de la RPD, Paul recibió toda la atención médica posible, incluida la insulina. A Paul también se le dio la oportunidad de llamar a sus familiares y a las organizaciones que considerara oportuno contactar para acelerar su liberación o que pudieran proporcionarle medicamentos especiales adicionales y costosos.

El equipo del Frente Sur se dirigió a los representantes oficiales de la RPD para pedirles información sobre la suerte de otros ciudadanos extranjeros encarcelados en la República. Pedimos detalles sobre las condiciones de su detención, su estado de salud y su situación legal.

Hoy hemos recibido la respuesta por correo de que la DPR está dispuesta a proporcionar la información solicitada sobre los prisioneros extranjeros. El equipo del SF recibió grabaciones de vídeo y antecedentes de varios mercenarios extranjeros capturados.

A partir de hoy, publicaremos una serie de artículos sobre los mercenarios extranjeros detenidos en la DPR.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me





Parte 2/4

Alexander Drueke, nacido en 1982, es natural de Tuscaloosa, Alabama. Tiene estudios superiores en administración.

Siendo reservista del ejército estadounidense, Drueke participó en la campaña de Irak con la compañía de transporte 942. Sirvió directamente en la zona de combate de Irak durante varios años. En el momento de la campaña, tenía el rango de sargento del ejército estadounidense. Además, ha ido ascendiendo en el escalafón militar. Durante su servicio en Irak, Drueke fue condecorado varias veces por Estados Unidos, y también obtuvo una pensión especial vitalicia.

Después, hasta 2022, trabajó supuestamente como vendedor en varias empresas de Estados Unidos.

En febrero de 2022, influenciado por la propaganda antirrusa de Estados Unidos, decidió participar en operaciones militares en Ucrania del lado de Kiev. Al disponer de suficiente capacidad financiera, compró por su cuenta equipo militar, incluido un casco, un chaleco antibalas, botas tácticas, etc.

El 15 de abril de 2022 llegó al territorio de Ucrania. Cruzó la frontera sin obstáculos, diciendo a los guardias fronterizos que entraba en Ucrania con el "propósito de ayudar al pueblo ucraniano".

Entonces Alexander Drueke se puso en contacto con representantes de la llamada Legión Extranjera Ucraniana a través de Internet. Le informaron de que tenía que llegar a la estación de ferrocarril de Yavoriv, en la región de Lviv, donde se encuentra el conocido campo de entrenamiento militar utilizado para la formación y coordinación del combate de mercenarios extranjeros.

Tras llegar a Yavoriv, Drueke firmó un contrato con la Legión Extranjera Ucraniana para servir en sus filas a cambio de una cuota. Fue enrolado en una unidad en la que sólo había extranjeros. La mayoría de sus compañeros no tenían experiencia militar, lo que posteriormente provocó una falta de disciplina militar adecuada en la unidad.

El entrenamiento de la unidad se confió a los propios combatientes. En el campo de entrenamiento, Alexander Drueke entabló amistad con otros tres mercenarios de Estados Unidos.

En una semana, él y sus amigos se desilusionaron con el sistema de entrenamiento de la unidad y su mando. Creían que la Legión Extranjera Ucraniana era una unidad grande y profesional, pero sus aspiraciones divergían radicalmente de la realidad. En consecuencia, rompieron sus contratos y abandonaron la Legión Extranjera a finales de abril de 2022.

A través de sus contactos personales en Ucrania, encontraron otra unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania situada en la ciudad de Rivne. Firmaron nuevos contratos con esta unidad. Les dieron armas personales (AK-74, calibre 5,45 x 39), que Alexander aprendió a manejar gracias a los vídeos de YouTube.

Al parecer, el servicio en la segunda unidad tampoco convenía a Alexander y a sus dos amigos. El grupo de mercenarios trató de encontrar otra unidad profesional en la que pudieran aplicar plenamente sus habilidades de combate.

Lo hicieron en un mes. A principios de junio de 2022, los mercenarios fueron invitados a un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento de extranjeros, que operaba en la dirección de Kharkiv.

Llegaron a Kharkiv el 8 de junio de 2022, donde fueron recibidos por ciudadanos de Alemania y Francia que eran miembros del equipo de fuerza táctica "Baguette".

El grupo "Baguette" estaba formado por unos 12 militares, de los cuales aproximadamente la mitad eran ciudadanos franceses, antiguos o activos militares de la Legión Extranjera francesa u otras unidades del Ministerio de Defensa y de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia. Excepto Alexander Drueke y sus dos amigos, había otros 3 ciudadanos estadounidenses en el grupo.

Al llegar al lugar donde se encontraba el grupo, cada uno de ellos recibió un fusil de asalto CZ807, 7 cargadores de 30 cartuchos y una granada de mano. Al compañero de Aleksander también le dieron un RPG-7 con una granada para el lanzador, y a Alexander le dieron dos granadas más para el RPG-7. Anteriormente, durante su servicio de corta duración en la Legión Extranjera Ucraniana, fueron entrenados en el manejo de estas armas.

En la noche del 8 de junio de 2022, se celebró una reunión informativa. Se les informó de que al día siguiente tenían que trasladarse a una posición de combate para realizar operaciones de reconocimiento y de minería.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## dabuti (19 Jul 2022)

Offtopic: La Ultraderecha española se hunde.









BOOOOOM: PODEMOS supera a la derechita cobarde VOX, que se hunde casi al 10%.


Masivamente. meparto:meparto:meparto:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ultimate (19 Jul 2022)

Germany and France ‘killed’ Minsk agreements – Russia


Germany wants Russia to give guarantees to Ukraine, but the Minsk agreements were “killed” by Berlin and Paris, Russia’s FM claims




www.rt.com





_18 de julio de 2022 09:48 

*Alemania y Francia 'mataron' los acuerdos de Minsk – Rusia *
Berlín y París torpedearon el acuerdo de alto el fuego de 2015 para Donbass al proteger el incumplimiento de Kiev, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Lavrov.







Alemania exige que Rusia garantice la integridad territorial de Ucrania, pero ese acuerdo se firmó anteriormente, solo para ser " asesinado " por Berlín y París, dijo el lunes el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov.

“ Cuando [el canciller alemán] Olaf Scholz exige que se obligue a Rusia a firmar un acuerdo que otorgue a Ucrania garantías de integridad territorial y soberanía, todos sus intentos son en vano. Ya existía un acuerdo de este tipo, los acuerdos de Minsk, que fue asesinado por Berlín y París. Estaban protegiendo a Kiev, que se negó abiertamente a cumplir ”, escribió en un artículo de opinión para el periódico ruso Izvestia.

Rusia, Alemania y Francia negociaron los acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 entre Ucrania y Donbass, que fueron diseñados para poner fin a las hostilidades. Pero según Lavrov, Berlín y París no lograron garantizar el cumplimiento de Kiev.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia señaló que el ex presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, admitió que los acuerdos de Minsk no significaron nada para Kiev y que Ucrania los usó solo para ganar tiempo.

“ Nuestra tarea era evitar la amenaza... ganar tiempo para restaurar el crecimiento económico y crear poderosas fuerzas armadas. Esta tarea fue lograda. Los Acuerdos de Minsk han cumplido su misión ”, dijo Poroshenko en junio.

Lavrov también mencionó que en diciembre de 2019, el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, tuvo la oportunidad de cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk en la llamada cumbre del formato de Normandía celebrada en París. Después de negociaciones con los líderes de Rusia, Alemania y Francia, Zelensky se comprometió a resolver los problemas relacionados con el estatus especial de Donbass. “ Por supuesto, no hizo nada, y Berlín y París lo estaban protegiendo una vez más ”, señaló.

Los acuerdos de Minsk incluían una serie de medidas diseñadas para frenar las hostilidades en Donbass y reconciliar a las partes en conflicto. Los primeros pasos fueron un alto el fuego y una retirada de las armas pesadas de la línea del frente supervisada por la OSCE, que se cumplieron hasta cierto punto.
 
Lee mas
Ucrania revela el "punto final" de la negociación

Entonces se suponía que Kiev otorgaría una amnistía general a los rebeldes y una amplia autonomía para las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. Se suponía que las tropas ucranianas tomarían el control de las áreas controladas por los rebeldes después de que Kiev les otorgara representación y, de lo contrario, las reintegrarían como parte de Ucrania.

El gobierno de Poroshenko se negó a implementar estas partes del acuerdo, alegando que no podía proceder a menos que asegurara por completo la frontera entre las repúblicas separatistas y Rusia. En cambio, respaldó un bloqueo económico de las regiones rebeldes, iniciado por las fuerzas nacionalistas ucranianas.

La presidencia de Zelensky dio un impulso inicial al proceso de paz, pero se estancó después de una serie de protestas de radicales de derecha, que amenazaron con deponer al nuevo presidente ucraniano si intentaba cumplir sus promesas de campaña.

El fracaso de Kiev en implementar la hoja de ruta y las continuas hostilidades con los rebeldes fueron algunas de las principales razones citadas por Rusia cuando atacó a Ucrania a fines de febrero. Días antes de lanzar la ofensiva, Moscú reconoció a las repúblicas ucranianas disidentes como estados soberanos, les ofreció garantías de seguridad y exigió que Kiev retirara sus tropas. Zelensky se negó a cumplir_.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Parte 3/4

El 9 de junio de 2022, el grupo de 8 soldados extranjeros, acompañados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, salió en una misión. En el lugar, los militares ucranianos minaron la zona, y a los extranjeros se les encomendó la tarea de realizar un reconocimiento con vehículos aéreos no tripulados. En caso de detectar a las fuerzas enemigas, debían tenderles una emboscada para destruir su equipo militar.

Durante la operación, el compañero de Drueke detectó un tanque ruso, al que disparó con su RPG-7.

En respuesta, los soldados rusos abrieron fuego con armas ligeras contra la posición de los mercenarios extranjeros. Alexander y su compañero se retiraron a la zona del bosque, donde se escondieron durante un par de horas hasta que se calmó la batalla. Después, decidieron desenterrar su RPG-7 y las dos granadas restantes. Armados, se dirigieron al lado donde estaban aparcados los coches en los que habían llegado.

Sin embargo, sólo quedaba uno de los tres coches, que ya había sido inspeccionado por los militares rusos.

Alexander y su compañero intentaron abandonar el campo de batalla por su cuenta y se fueron en dirección a la ubicación de su grupo. Sin mapas y sin conocer la zona, vagaron durante 6 horas. Como resultado, llegaron a un asentamiento que estaba bajo el control de los militares rusos, donde fueron capturados.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me






Parte 4/4

Me llamo Alexander Drueke. Soy un ciudadano estadounidense de Alabama.

El 9 de junio, fui capturado en las afueras de Kharkof. Y he estado en cautiverio desde entonces. Durante mi cautiverio me han tratado muy bien. Tengo comida y agua. Tengo acceso a ayuda legal y atención médica si es necesario. Pero, por supuesto, preferiría estar en casa con mi familia.

Así que estoy apelando al gobierno de Estados Unidos para que encuentre la manera de devolverme a casa. Tengo entendido que ha habido intercambios de prisioneros entre Ucrania y Rusia. Y, por lo tanto, esa puede ser una posible opción para llevarme a casa. No estoy seguro de qué otras opciones puede haber, pero si hay alguna opción disponible, que el gobierno de Estados Unidos pueda hacer que ocurra o influir para que ocurra, entonces les agradecería mucho que hicieran todo lo posible para que eso ocurra.

Durante mi cautiverio se me ha permitido ponerme en contacto con funcionarios del gobierno estadounidense y no he obtenido ningún tipo de respuesta concreta sobre los pasos que están dando para asegurar mi liberación. Si es que hay alguna, pero sólo pido de nuevo que el gobierno de Estados Unidos haga todo lo que pueda para intentar liberarme. Para que pueda volver a casa y estar con mi familia. Gracias.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me
















SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En el sur de la RPD se prepara un "punto de apoyo definitivo" para la liberación de todo el territorio de la República
> 
> Eduard Basurin, portavoz de la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo.
> "Lo mismo ocurre en Avdeevka y cerca de Horlivka", añadió /TK Zvezda/.
> ...





Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



Yo no veo salida sin aliens, la verdad. 

Me explico. O hay un cisne negro DE VERDAD, o no hay forma de que se le cambie el rumbo a este transatlantico. 

Hay demasiados actores y demasiados intereses con demasiado poder como para ponerlos de acuerdo.


----------



## chemarin (19 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Con lo que has defendido tu al padre de familia, hetero, trabajador, responsable, cumplidor de las leyes, de valores cristianos y español...verdad...
> 
> Era por completar el sarcasmo involuntario...PROGRE DE MIERDA, es un termino que se adapta perfectamente a tu ideologia, o al menos a la de aquellos a los que TU HAS VOTADO todos estos años.
> 
> ...



Estos mierda-comunistas apoyan a Rusia porque creen que la URSS puede volver, mira @mazuste hace poco ponía un post en el que quiere hacernos creer que se añora el comunismo. Este hilo en algunos aspectos es infumable.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Jul 2022)

Aún no saludaron a Gazprom?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Parece tipica fuente terciaria, blog nicho con escritor anonimo sin fuentes ni enlaces, que se han informado de la misma forma que los foreros. Porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> Pero gracias. Supongo que asi es como se construyen los relatos absurdos en la epoca de la estupidez. Unos pocos inflan ciertos datos o los sacan de contexto, luego lo recoge algun perioactivista en un blog, luego es citado en X lugares, y al final parece que tienes una noticia legitima cuando lo unico que tienes es estupidez masiva siendo propagada.



Si vamos que en Ucrania no hay ningún problema.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

US Implies Ukraine Can Use HIMARS Against Russian Targets in Crimea


The State Department told Antiwar.com ‘Crimea is Ukraine’ when asked if the ban on using HIMARS on Russian territory applies...




southfront.org





EE.UU. insinúa que Ucrania puede usar HIMARS contra objetivos rusos en Crimea


(Trad. Deepl)
19/07/2022

_Originally published by *AntiWar*_ 


*El Departamento de Estado dio a entender el domingo que las fuerzas ucranianas están autorizadas a utilizar el Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS) proporcionado por Estados Unidos contra objetivos rusos en Crimea, que Rusia controla desde 2014.*

Cuando Estados Unidos anunció por primera vez el envío de HIMARS a Ucrania, los funcionarios de la administración Biden dijeron que habían recibido "garantías" de los funcionarios ucranianos de que los cohetes no se utilizarían para atacar el territorio ruso.

Cuando se le preguntó si la prohibición de que Ucrania utilice los HIMARS para apuntar a territorio ruso se aplica a Crimea, un portavoz del Departamento de Estado dijo a Antiwar.com: "Crimea es Ucrania".







El sábado, un funcionario de la inteligencia ucraniana dijo que las fuerzas ucranianas deberían empezar a atacar las instalaciones rusas en Crimea y sugirió que los HIMARS proporcionados por Estados Unidos podrían utilizarse para tales ataques.

El ex presidente ruso Dmitri Medvédev, que actualmente ocupa la vicepresidencia del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, advirtió el domingo que si Ucrania lanzaba ataques contra Crimea, significaría el "día del juicio final" para los dirigentes ucranianos.

"Si ocurre algo así, se enfrentarán a un día del juicio final, muy rápido y duro, inmediatamente. No habrá forma de evitarlo. Pero siguen provocando la situación general con tales declaraciones", dijo Medvédev, según la agencia de noticias rusa Tass.

Medvédev también dijo que el hecho de que Ucrania y los países occidentales no reconozcan a Crimea como territorio ruso supone una "amenaza sistémica" para Rusia. "Si algún estado, ya sea Ucrania o un país de la OTAN, piensa que Crimea no es parte de Rusia, es una amenaza sistémica para nosotros", dijo.

Los HIMARS que Estados Unidos ha enviado a Ucrania están equipados con municiones que pueden alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 80 kilómetros. Los sistemas de cohetes podrían estar equipados con cohetes de mayor alcance, pero EE.UU. eligió el alcance de 50 millas y buscó garantías de que no se utilizarán para apuntar a territorio ruso por el temor de que tales ataques corran el riesgo de escalar el conflicto.

Pero como Rusia considera a Crimea su territorio, cualquier ataque a la península supondría una gran escalada y correría el riesgo de provocar una respuesta de Moscú.


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una reciente encuesta de Gallup revela que en Europa del Este, una convincente mayoría
> de su gente piensa que la vida era mejor bajo el socialismo soviético...el desglose :
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal Hungría. Y qué curioso (o no) que gobierne Orban.


----------



## ZARGON (19 Jul 2022)

mapa de la construcción de bases estadounidenses en todo el mundo desde 1945.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y qué tipo de vida quieren? Mira lo que pasó en Argelia, en 1992...



Una vida bajo una religión que no te permite hacer nada te parece bien?


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> He leído pocas cosas más estúpidas que la idea de decrecimiento, no tiene ninguna base económica y es tan solo un mal pretexto para implantar las ideas totalitarias del colectividad de izquierdas.
> 
> Por el momento se queda solo en eso, una idea estúpida por más que haya un montón de flipados que lo defiendan, es lo que tiene ir en contra de la biología y de la nutrición humana, producto de la evolución.
> 
> ...



La prueba de que el decrecimiento supone acabar con gran parte de la población mundial la tienes en Sri Lanka. Con la prohibición de pesticidas y fertilizantes.
Es además una decisión política, no económica ni científica.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



Y YO, Y MI HERMANO que se la leyó y dejamos bien claro que no queríamos esa mierda.

Y lo peor de todo es que según pase el tiempo los pedazo de mierda dirán todos que votaron que no.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Expedición de pasaportes rusos en Nova Kakhovka.
Los bombardeos ucranianos harán que este proceso se acelere.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Así es como los nazis de las AFU intentan escapar y ocultar sus tatuajes

Soldados del grupo "*O*tvazhnyy" detuvieron a un combatiente ucraniano vestido de civil en Lisychansk. El tatuaje de la esvástica nazi es claramente visible en sus brazos, a pesar de que intentó quitárselo. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Una vida bajo una religión que no te permite hacer nada te parece bien?



No me parece bien a mí, ni a ti. Pero a ellos por lo visto les parecía bien.

No todo el mundo quiere lo mismo, y pensar eso es un típico error de los liberales.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No me parece bien a mí, ni a ti. Pero a ellos por lo visto les parecía bien.
> 
> No todo el mundo quiere lo mismo, y pensar eso es un típico error de los liberales.



Es decir, que no elijan ni que cambien nada, no?
Qué error de los liberales? Estás diciendo tú que es mejor que no escojan y se queden como están
El error está en permitir gobiernos de ese tipo


----------



## McNulty (19 Jul 2022)

Vaya purgas del farlopas. Ahora entiendo porque no hay rebeliones en las zonas liberadas. La gente está deseando pertenecer a Rusia cuanto antes.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación suecos informan de que un oficial de las fuerzas aéreas suecas con el rango de teniente (supuestamente retirado) ha sido asesinado en Ucrania. Muerto cerca de Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Oficial del ejército sueco abatido en el Donbass - SVT

Los medios de comunicación nacionales informan de otro "soldado del fracaso" eliminado, esta vez de Suecia. Según la televisión sueca y otros medios, un oficial del ejército sueco con rango de teniente, que anteriormente sirvió en la flotilla de Uppsala, ha sido desnazificado en el frente cerca de Donetsk. Al parecer, tenía 28 años y había luchado como parte de la llamada "legión internacional". El sueco fue gravemente herido en el pecho por la explosión de una granada, de la que posteriormente pasó al Valhalla.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> He leído pocas cosas más estúpidas que la idea de decrecimiento, no tiene ninguna base económica y es tan solo un mal pretexto para implantar las ideas totalitarias del colectivismo de izquierdas.
> 
> Por el momento se queda solo en eso, una idea estúpida por más que haya un montón de flipados que lo defiendan, es lo que tiene ir en contra de la biología y de la nutrición humana, producto de la evolución.
> 
> ...



¿Tiene el capitalismo solución para el problema del agotamiento de los recursos naturales? Sí, la tiene: cuanto más escasez haya de algún recurso, por ejemplo de gas natural, más aumentará su precio, de forma que recursos alternativos que estaban sin explotar acaben siendo rentables, por ejemplo extraer petróleo ligero y gas natural de las pizarras bituminosas mediante el fracking. Esa al menos es la solución capitalista que Biden le ofrece a los europeos, y que algunos incluso se la creen. Ahora solo nos queda esperar al resultado significativo.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Hoy sale en prensa económica que los suecos de HyM son reacios a irse solos...y estarían presionando a Inditex para que se vaya también de Rusia.
Pero claro, Inditex tiene en la madre patria, más de 500 tiendas, que le suponen en facturación *más de 1500 millones de euros.*

Rusia es el segundo país que más beneficio aporta al grupo, *un puto 10% del total de beneficios de Inditex*, viene de los consumidores rusos.

Venga hija de Ortega, échale cojones y sal de Rusia.


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jul 2022)

La bajada de pantalones en quitar sanciones a bancos rusos hoy, no lo dice nadie??? Jajajaja


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Offtopic: La Ultraderecha española se hunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal para chuparle la polla a los anglos como tus amigos podemitas no hacía falta distinto collar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Alemania esperará al menos hasta el lunes para determinar si se ha cortado el suministro de gas por parte de Rusia a través de Nord Stream 1*
> 14:57 || 19/07/2022



Sí no se abre suministro Alemania puede declarar Emergencia Energètica, ahora está en Alarma....una semana después de declarar Emergencia las compañías pueden modificar precios en contratos para no entrar en default,
Subiendo precios hasta donde consideren necesario, no hay límite.


Artículo 24 de la Ley de Seguridad Energética -,EnSiG modificada 20 de Mayo 2022



EnSiG - Gesetz zur Sicherung der Energieversorgung


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estamos creyendo ingenuamente que la guerra de las sanciones es una cuestión
> puramente de EEUU, y Alemania, Bruxelas...habrían caído en una trampa imperial
> ( Puede que sea así, también) con los adiestrados caniches correspondientes,
> pensando en que son idiotas premium cuando podrían comprar su necesario gas
> ...



El objetivo es hundir Europa, su principal competidor en uso de recursos fósiles, juego de la silla, cada giro una silla menos y un culo más.
Y mientras tanto la banda del pingüino gilipollenko aplaudiendo con las orejas....


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué impide que alguien que odie a España la incendie ?



Pues fíjate que yo apuntaría más hacia determinado lumpen rural autóctono, y muy autóctono que diría Rajoy, que ahora babea con VOX.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Mis disculpas por hablar sobre Asturias y Cantabria en lugar de Ucrania y Rusia, o de Moldavia y Rumanía, pero ya que surge el tema: ¿Es cierto que en Asturias y Cantabria aún se llama "agarenos" a los que no son de allí, especialmente si vienen del centro o sur de España?



Coreanos de toda la vida. Lo otro no lo he oído.


----------



## troperker (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Rutzia que se va a la mismísima mierda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128494



4 mil millones jajajajajaja
alquien no tiene cerebro creo


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> He leído pocas cosas más estúpidas que la idea de decrecimiento, no tiene ninguna base económica y es tan solo un mal pretexto para implantar las ideas totalitarias del colectivismo de izquierdas.
> 
> Por el momento se queda solo en eso, una idea estúpida por más que haya un montón de flipados que lo defiendan, es lo que tiene ir en contra de la biología y de la nutrición humana, producto de la evolución.
> 
> ...



¿Qué? *¿Qué?*


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es decir, que no elijan ni que cambien nada, no?
> Qué error de los liberales? Estás diciendo tú que es mejor que no escojan y se queden como están
> El error está en permitir gobiernos de ese tipo



No lo entiendes, sigues sin entenderlo.


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 19, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck military assets of the AFU near Kamyshevakha with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 19 de julio de 2022 







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Kamyshevakha;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Dolina;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Belen'koye;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 drones ucranianos cerca de Peschanoye, Petropavlovka, Topolskoye e Izyum en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 misiles Tochka-U y 5 cohetes Uragan cerca de Skadovsk y Novaya Kakhovka, en la región de Kherson, y Chervonyi Oskol y Topolskoye en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Declaraciones clave de Vladimir Putin y el presidente iraní Seyyed Ebrahim Raisi de su reunión en Teherán.*

▪Rusia e Irán presumen de cifras récord en cuanto a crecimiento del volumen de negocio comercial.

▪Los países están reforzando la cooperación en materia de seguridad internacional y contribuyendo de forma significativa a la resolución del conflicto sirio.

▪Las relaciones bilaterales de los países comenzaron a desarrollarse muy rápidamente tras la reunión de Moscú.

▪La cooperación en la cuestión siria ha hecho que la región sea más segura.

▪Los dos Estados pueden alcanzar sus objetivos en la lucha contra el terrorismo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesante todo su comentario. Cuando Rusia pedía contratos a LARGO PLAZO, Europa dijo que no, que prefería el "poder de los mercados" con contratos al día... ahora se ve claro que ese "mercado" era una filfa.
> Europa es una filfa. No se puede fundar una unión de Europa en base a los intereses de los "mercados" (ahí estuvo muy bien la ciudadanía francesa, votando contra aquella mierda de "constitución europea", creo que en España el único que votó en contra fui yo... )
> 
> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni vamos a morir todos en octubre-?
> ...



Estimado Xan Solo, para todo problema existe solución.

La pregunta es más bien, estamos dispuestos a asumir las consecuencias?

Porque seamos francos, de esta no se sale con colorinchis, postureo, fantaseando ni amenazando. Toca currar y mucho, siendo extremadamente eficientes y pragmáticos en todo.

Y eso amigo mío, implica cosas tan duras y que están tan en el espectro opuesto de la globalización, los "valores" de la UE, y sobre todo nuestros (malos) hábitos que son pura dinamita social.

Un buen comienzo es, aprender a no depender de nadie, especialmente el estado.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La juventud europea (blanca) no es más que un conjunto de maricones afeminados y bolleras quejumbrosas en un 90%. En una generación la moronegrada se los van a merendar. Espero estar muerto para entonces.



Siempre se les puede reclutar a la fuerza y someterlos a los rigores de una instrucción extendida. Ya solo con tener que levantarse a diario a las 5AM al toque de corneta se les espabila bastante.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hasta ahora presentarse a las elecciones con un programa electoral basado en el decrecimiento era un suicidio político al que no se arriesgaban ni los ecologistas más radicales. El veganismo es una forma de decrecimiento, pero su fundamento es que producir carne consume varias veces más recursos que producir la misma cantidad de nutrientes en forma de vegetales, y el bienestar animal solo era un pretexto. Gestionar una transición energética hacia un modelo basado íntegramente en fuentes renovables requiere renunciar al transporte privado y a otras actividades intensivas en energía pero prescindibles, y el cambio climático era igualmente un pretexto. Para que haya un cambio de mentalidad primero tiene que ponerse de manifiesto, a nivel práctico y que lo sufra todo el mundo, que los recursos son limitados y menguantes y que el crecimiento infinito es imposible. A nivel teórico se sabe perfectamente desde principios de los 70, pero no aprender más que a palos es una tendencia muy humana.
> 
> Ésta breve parrafada escrita en este hilo no es ningún O.T., porque la guerra de Ucrania es el acontecimiento histórico que señala el fin de la era del crecimiento infinito. No hay _peak-everything_ por culpa de la guerra, sino que hay guerra y la pierde Occidente porque hemos llegado al _peak-everything._



De hecho difícilmente se puede explicar mejor y más claro que tal y como tú lo estas explicando.


----------



## kikepm (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Tiene el capitalismo solución para el problema del agotamiento de los recursos naturales? Sí, la tiene: cuanto más escasez haya de algún recurso, por ejemplo de gas natural, más aumentará su precio, de forma que recursos alternativos que estaban sin explotar acaben siendo rentables, por ejemplo extraer petróleo ligero y gas natural de las pizarras bituminosas mediante el fracking. Esa al menos es la solución capitalista que Biden le ofrece a los europeos, y que algunos incluso se la creen. Ahora solo nos queda esperar al resultado significativo.



A mi me gusta mucho más lo de que el capitalismo contiene la semilla de su propia destrucción.

Es una bonita profecía que después de 150 años, ahora si, es claro, se cumplirá. Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

No creó que sea off topic.

Porqué el personal es pro ponzoña? Extrapolable a globalismo otanista?

Razón inside


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Estamos creyendo ingenuamente que la guerra de las sanciones es una cuestión
> puramente de EEUU, y Alemania, Bruxelas...habrían caído en una trampa imperial
> ( Puede que sea así, también) con los adiestrados caniches correspondientes,*
> pensando en que son idiotas premium cuando podrían comprar su necesario gas
> ...



Yo también creo eso. Nadie es tan tanto de irse al suicido por USA. Sólo lo haces porque te obligan (hay mucho de eso), o porque piensas que vas a sacar tajada con esa jugada. Esto último siempre me parecido el objetivo del nietos de nazis Scholtz.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Las tropas del PLD y Rusia liberaron Staromayorskoye y 253 localidades de la República de Donetsk , la Sede de la defensa del DPR

¡Nuestras tropas continúan la ofensiva en varias direcciones!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ver a Vladi salir del avión en Teherán, y no parece que esté con un pie en la tumba. Yo diría que nos deja antes Biden.


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

Sigue el juego del gas, veremos pronto que ocurre:
"El suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream desde Rusia a Alemania se reanudará a tiempo, el jueves, después de completar el mantenimiento programado, informa Reuters citando fuentes."


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

En Gran Bretaña, un récord histórico de temperatura de +39,1

Telegraph Times escribe que algunas superficies de carreteras hoy pueden alcanzar +60

Todos los vuelos en Brize Norton, la base más grande de la RAF, se detuvieron porque la pista se derritió.
Desde esta instalación se llevan a cabo los suministros de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Siempre se les puede reclutar a la fuerza y someterlos a los rigores de una instrucción extendida. Ya solo con tener que levantarse a diario a las 5AM al toque de corneta se les espabila bastante.



Os pajeáis con eso ¿verdad?.

Los nazis digo. Con las hostias que recibís en Ucrania ¿también os pajeaís?.

Por algo encontraron los rusos el suelo de Azovstal tan pegajoso.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Depende. Un europeo o un chino rico que se desplaza en automóvil consume 30 veces más energía que un indio o un chino pobre que se desplaza habitualmente en bicicleta. No sobran necesariamente personas, sino motores. Puede que los europeos podamos prescindir del transporte privado a costa de cambiar muchas cosas en nuestro modelo de desarrollo, pero para los estadounidenses es un cataclismo imposible de asumir.



Motores... la industria emplea motores ¿los eliminamos tambien y que las máquinas funcionen a pedales? ¿Y piensa desarrollar todo ese arcangelico plan dentro del capitalismo? joder, cuanto hippie suelto que diria mi amigo Cao de Benos.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Tal cual:


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Siempre se les puede reclutar a la fuerza y someterlos a los rigores de una instrucción extendida. Ya solo con tener que levantarse a diario a las 5AM al toque de corneta se les espabila bastante.



El daño que han hecho y siguen haciendo las fábricas de idiotas que son los institutos y colegios no creas que lo cura un sargento chusquero en unas semanas.

Necesitan terapia de choque y muchos son insalvables.


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

*Regulador de la red de Energía de Alemania: la cartera de Gazprom marketing & trading Singapore ha sido restringida como resultado de las sanciones a Rusia. *
16:12 || 19/07/2022
*Macro*


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Motores... la industria emplea motores ¿los eliminamos tambien y que las máquinas funcionen a pedales? ¿Y piensa desarrollar todo ese arcangelico plan dentro del capitalismo? joder, cuanto hippie suelto que diria mi amigo Cao de Benos.



Para no eliminar lo necesario debemos eliminar lo innecesario.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

*Alemania alquilará cuatro regasificadoras flotantes para sustituir el gas ruso.*
El Gobierno alemán anunció hoy que ha alquilado cuatro regasificadoras flotantes de gas natural licuado (GNL) que se instalarán *entre finales de este año y 2023* con el objetivo de sustituir el suministro de gas ruso, informó el ministerio de Economía.

Las dos primeras terminales estarán ya disponibles en 2022 y se situarán entre este año y el siguiente en los puertos de *Wilhelmshaven y en Brunsbüttel* (Mar del Norte); las otras dos se localizarán en* Stade* (junto al mismo mar) y* Lubmin*, en la costa báltica, según un comunicado del ministerio.

Se trata de las primeras plantas regasificadoras con las que contará Alemania y a ellas *se añadirá una quinta*, también en Lubmin, iniciativa de un consorcio privado.

El ministro alemán de Economía, *Robert Habeck*, afirmó a propósito de esas terminales flotantes que el Gobierno ha actuado "con la mayor prioridad" para decidir dónde se localizarán en el contexto de las intenciones de Berlín de desconectarse definitivamente del gas procedente de Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Para no eliminar lo necesario debemos eliminar lo innecesario.



Que bonito ¿Es un lema de su comuna hippie?


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

Alemania insiste que no puede seguir enviando armas de sus arsenales.
La ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, admitió que los recursos de la Bundeswehr para ayudar a Ucrania se están agotando

“Ya no podemos dar mucho [de las acciones] de la Bundeswehr, lo diré muy claramente, y mi colega [el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania] también lo sabe”, dijo Lambrecht, citado por el diario alemán Welt.


----------



## Bartleby (19 Jul 2022)

El discurso de Borrell va evolucionando, del bravuconismo inicial, a esto que nos cuenta ahora.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El discurso de Borrell va evolucionando, del bravuconismo inicial, a esto que nos cuenta ahora.



A se me ocurren otras soluciones, pero todas pasan por hostiar al puto payaso este. Traidor de mierda, vendido e hijo de puta.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tal cual:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128653



"Es muy burdo, pero yo voy con ello"


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Excl: Ucrania se está preparando para destruir la flota de la marina rusa del Mar Negro con armas occidentales y recuperar Crimea, dice el viceministro de defensa de Kiev.


----------



## kikepm (19 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al final del primer vídeo se muestra una frase de Chomsky: 

*Los no vacunados deberían ser apartados de la sociedad.*

Para el que no lo sepa, este era un gran activista por los derechos humanos. Ahora es un activista por los desechos humanos.

Además de ser el teórico lingüista más importante que ha existido, nos avisó durante años de la connivencia y asociación de los media y los departamentos de prensa del Pentágono, la CIA y el ejército, para divulgar mentiras sobre la realidad en el mundo, las invasiones y los genocidios cometidos por los anteriores, y de paso proteger los intereses de las élites políticas y financieras, a la vez que nos prevenía contra los intereses de empresas privadas capaces de vender muerte con tal de obtener un beneficio, en asociación con los anteriores.

Ahora, el estado y todos sus secuaces y socios, buscan nuestro bien por medio de las vacunas de ARNm eficaces y seguras, mientras Chomsky busca que todos odiemos a los que dudan de esta versión.

Como para confiar en estos socialistas y marxistas.

Al menos, el 99% de los liberales austríacos siguen fieles a sus principios, y denuncian la Pandemia como lo que es, un atajo para el control y la represión de la libertad, mediante la propaganda, la mentira, y la implantación del terror en las mentes de los débiles e indigentes mentales que nos rodean.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Excl: Ucrania se está preparando para destruir la flota de la marina rusa del Mar Negro con armas occidentales y recuperar Crimea, dice el viceministro de defensa de Kiev.



¿Son conscientes tus amigos los nazis ucranianos que si consiguen provocar una guerra nuclear, cada ciudad ucraniana no liberada será borrada del mapa mediante Satan 2?


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

@rejon, cerdo, esto va por ti:


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Son conscientes tus amigos los nazis ucranianos que si consiguen provocar una guerra nuclear, cada ciudad ucraniana no liberada será borrada del mapa mediante Satan 2?



Menos mal que esto era un conflicto local en Ucrania que DE NINGUNA MANERA iba a suponer el fin del planeta como lo conocemos.

"Crawl out through the fallout, baby
To my loving arms
*While those ICBM's keep us free*..."


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El discurso de Borrell va evolucionando, del bravuconismo inicial, a esto que nos cuenta ahora.



Eso significa que, traducido: "vamos a eliminar el derecho de veto para que no haya oposición"
Osea: las decisiones deberán ser acatadas sin fisuras... Y, ahora, sigan la lógica correspondiente.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La estrategia de Rusia ha sido hundir la ECONOMÍA DE UCRANIA y OBLIGAR a la OTAN a financiar a esa nación, pero no sólo eso, AHORA ESTÁ obligando a EE.UU. a financiar a Europa con envíos recurrentes de gas y aumentos indiscriminados de precios a sus consumidores para paliar esa ayuda...
> 
> ¿No te parece curioso que salten por los aires ciertas empresas gasistas del Tio Sam???...
> 
> Lo vengo ADVIRTIENDO desde hace algo de tiempo, *Rusia ya no va a por EUROPA, a Europa ya se la ha comido, va a por EE.UU. y es a través de esos envíos y la asistencia INDISCRIMINADA que tendrá que soportar EE.UU. si no quiere YA NO perder a Ucrania, sino a media Europa como la va a devorar... es algo SURREALISTA*, pero el memo que dirige EE.UU. les está diciendo a sus ciudadanos que aguanten, que se esfuercen, pero no va a ceder...




Primero, EXCELENTE tu post   (solo he copiado unos párrafos, el que lo quiera leer completo siga el enlace).

Bien se ha citado ya en este hilo la frase "*la guerra es ECONOMIA CONCENTRADA*" y es así.

La guerra es como si en tu casa empezaras a tirar cosas por la ventana (costos de guerra). Al principio, puede que hasta sea bueno (tiras lo más viejo, ganas espacio, limpias de paso), pero pasado cierto límite estás DESTRUYENDO VALOR y causándote un perjuicio.

Y así como *Vietnam consumió la economía norteamericana* (perdió el patrón oro, subió la inflación, luego Volker la llevó a la recesión), *Afganistán* consumió la rusa (y la crisis llevó a la caída del muro y luego a la disolución de las URSS).

Tienes razón que Ucrania estaba planificada para ser "el Vietnam" (o el "nuevo Afganistán") *para los rusos*, pero virtud a su "_extrema lentitud_", resulta que se ha convertido* en el "Vietnam 2.0" PARA EE.UU !! *

_- Jo jo... mira a los orcos, son incapaces de avanzar !! ¿ Y este era el "súper-ejército" del que tanto hablaban?_

Y resulta que los rusos lo que habían hecho era haber puesto en marcha *la moledora para picar todo lo que le tiren*, hasta que "_tu casa quede vacía_". 

Una guerra "corta" puede ser buena, limpias espacio, tiras lo viejo.
Una guerra "larga" TE DEJA SIN NADA y, en este caso, queda claro *que los que están "quemando el mobiliario" (al menos MAS RAPIDO que los rusos) son los europeos y los norteamericanos.*

Y se acerca el invierno !! 

Nunca la frase "*El Abrazo del Oso*" ha tenido más significado que ahora !! 

Y mira que Putin le tendió la mano generosamente a los europeos *para que no se plieguen a la "quema de muebles"*, pero éstos, con la torpeza de su gastada inteligencia, se pusieron a tirar muebles por la ventana *CON MAS VELOCIDAD si cabe.*

Putin acomodó el escenario... el "_General Invierno_" creo que completará la faena. Una vez más.

Lo triste es que los europeos nos metimos en este escenario SIN RAZON, *SIN PROTEGER LOS INTERESES PROPIOS.*

Si esta es una *"atípica" III GM* (que cada vez más la veo de ese modo), Alemania terminará derrotada nuevamente (como en las dos anteriores).

El problema (del que *aún NO NOS HEMOS SALVADO*), es que así como Rusia antes de ver comprometida su integridad "_apretaría el botón_", *otro tanto le pasa a los norteamericanos*... si nos vamos a hundir, la puta al rio. 

Dios mío!!, ahora más que nunca ilumina a estos idiotas !!


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Información de primera línea del enemigo.* Datos del Estado Mayor de las AFU:*

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas en dirección a los pueblos de Udy y Husarovka en Kharkiv, y la Fuerza Aérea rusa también ha llevado a cabo un ataque aéreo en la zona;

▪En la dirección de Slovyansk, las tropas rusas realizan operaciones de reconocimiento;

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, el ejército ruso llevó a cabo un asalto en la dirección de Pokrovske y consolidó sus posiciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Mejor abandonar Mykolaiv para salvarse - gauleiter de la ciudad*

Senkevich dijo esto en una entrevista con la BBC. Según él, el ejército ruso ataca diariamente las instalaciones enemigas desde hace varias semanas y las fuerzas de defensa aérea ya no pueden hacer frente a los bombardeos.

El gauleiter añadió que alrededor del 50% de los habitantes de la ciudad ya han abandonado Nikolayev, por lo que quedan unos 230.000, la mayoría de los cuales son pensionistas.

Sin embargo, ni siquiera esto pone en aprietos al régimen de Kiev, cuyos militantes siguen colocando sus equipos militares y posiciones de tiro en zonas residenciales, desde donde bombardean la región de Kherson al amparo de las casas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirma el éxito de nuestras tropas en el asalto a Pokrovske (que cubre Artemivsk desde el este). Según el Estado Mayor de las AFU, nuestras tropas se han afianzado en las afueras del sur de Pokrovskoye. El ataque a Pokrovskoye comenzó después de que las PMC de Wagner hubieran tomado y despejado Klinovoye algún tiempo antes.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

*Evaluación de las agencias de inteligencia polacas sobre la situación en Ucrania*

La Agencia Polaca de Inteligencia (AW) ha elaborado un informe en el que analiza la situación actual en Ucrania.
Según el documento, la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas es desastrosa.

El número de pérdidas irrecuperables asciende a más de 300 personas al día, una cifra subestimada por la oficina presidencial para reducir la probabilidad de un estallido público y crear pánico entre los civiles y los militares. Przeki subraya que los ataques sistemáticos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra los puestos de mando y los centros de entrenamiento de las AFU han matado en los últimos tres meses a unos 4.600 de los militares mejor entrenados, entre ellos oficiales superiores, instructores y mercenarios.

El informe señala que se están enviando a Donbás formaciones no preparadas, que el nivel profesional de los oficiales a partir del comandante de batallón es escaso y que las funciones de los comandantes de las tropas las realizan a menudo miembros de batallones nacionales. Desde mayo de este año, los asesores extranjeros de los Estados Unidos de América, el Reino Unido y Canadá han asumido prácticamente todas las funciones de gestión en la planificación y conducción de las operaciones de combate. Al mismo tiempo, el hecho de su presencia en los puestos de mando se mantiene en secreto para evitar que los militares de la OTAN sean capturados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Se subraya que la oficina de Zelenskyy se ha propuesto mantener la línea Slovyansk-Kramatorsk-Toretsk hasta finales de agosto de este año a cualquier precio.
Se señala que actualmente se está llevando a cabo una formación acelerada de los militares ucranianos en el oeste de la república y en el Reino Unido y Alemania. Para finales de agosto o principios de septiembre, está previsto añadir 30.000 soldados más, con cuatro nuevas brigadas que formarán el núcleo de la fuerza.

Cabe destacar que los servicios de seguridad polacos se muestran escépticos ante las afirmaciones de Kiev de que las cuatro formaciones se están preparando en Ucrania. Varsovia no descarta que el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas esté engañando a sus aliados para obtener las nuevas armas.

Según la AW, los dirigentes ucranianos también esperan la entrada de dos brigadas polacas en las regiones occidentales del país: la 6 ovdbdr y la 25 odsbdr, lo que, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano, liberará en agosto unidades y formaciones adicionales de las AFU listas para el combate que serán enviadas al frente oriental.

Al mismo tiempo, el informe señalaba que los obuses estadounidenses M-777 de 155 mm suministrados a Kiev no siempre se utilizaban como estaba previsto. En lugar de participar en la guerra de contrabatería, los cañones se utilizan a menudo para bombardear ciudades. Al mismo tiempo, el personal de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas es incapaz de mantener los complejos sistemas de armas por sí mismo después de un entrenamiento acelerado, por lo que a menudo hay instructores mercenarios extranjeros en las posiciones de artillería.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Parece tipica fuente terciaria, blog nicho con escritor anonimo sin fuentes ni enlaces, que se han informado de la misma forma que los foreros. Porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> Pero gracias. Supongo que asi es como se construyen los relatos absurdos en la epoca de la estupidez. Unos pocos inflan ciertos datos o los sacan de contexto, luego lo recoge algun perioactivista en un blog, luego es citado en X lugares, y al final parece que tienes una noticia legitima cuando lo unico que tienes es estupidez masiva siendo propagada.




Una de dos... o el autor de esa nota cometió el mismo error anterior mío (*confundir el aporte de 9000 millones europeo con los 5000 millones que pedía Ucrania POR MES*), o bien Zelinsky *ha AUMENTADO su pedido al doble* (9000 millones) y se cruzan ambas noticias por la similitud de sus cifras.

En todo caso si había "una fuente" que hablaba de 9000 millones MENSUALES. A saber si es correcta o producto de una mala interpretación. Pero el dato está.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon, cerdo, esto va por ti:



Zajarova es mi Diosa. Es la Olona rusa. No le falta nada.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> mapa de la construcción de bases estadounidenses en todo el mundo desde 1945.



Está mal. No aparecen ni Torrejón ni Zaragoza.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El asunto es... ¿Cómo salimos de ésta? Ya sé que en Burbuja no se estila apuntar soluciones, sólo se estila el "Dios mío, dios mío, vamos a morir cienes de veces", pero si nos parásemos a pensar... ¿Cómo podríamos salir de ésta, desde una perspectiva realista -sin aliens ni salvapatrias ni *vamos a morir todos en octubre-?*
> 
> ¿Existe alguna salida?



De no variar las condiciones... *SERA EN OCTUBRE !! *  Tantos años de Fe sin respuesta pero fieles seguidores de la Profecía de Tochovista sin claudicar, y parece que finalmente ésta ser cumplirá !!


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putinada...... Los puentes del Dnieper intactos durante 4 meses. Ahora los ucranianos intentando destruir el puente de Jerson.
> 
> Ya ni espero una respuesta. Putin esta tirando de los voluntarios, e intenta no molestar demasiado a occidente sigue poco menos que como siempre. Y naturalmente sin plan politico, y sin encuadrar y armar a los prorrusos de las zonas controladas más alla de las 2 republicas.
> 
> ...



No tirar los puentes es una mala idea, a no ser que quieras cruzarlos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Jul 2022)

Historias de la famosa turbina:

Porqué la turbina de Siemens ha ido a Canadá?

Resulta que la turbina no es de Siemens es de Rolls-Royce .
Rusia compró a Rolls-Royce 8 turbinas Industrial Trent 60 en 2010.
Siemens compró en 2014 esa rama tecnológica de negocio a Rolls-Royce y está ubicada en Montreal....todo lo demás ya lo sabéis

Focus.de


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Depende. Un europeo o un chino rico que se desplaza en automóvil consume 30 veces más energía que un indio o un chino pobre que se desplaza habitualmente en bicicleta. No sobran necesariamente personas, sino motores. Puede que los europeos podamos prescindir del transporte privado a costa de cambiar muchas cosas en nuestro modelo de desarrollo, pero para los estadounidenses es un cataclismo imposible de asumir.



Y tiene razón.
Es energéticamente absurdo un automóvil, que consume casi lo mismo lleno que vacío.

Un ejemplo:
Yo suelo ir en scooter eléctrico al curro : 9cts de coste energético (500wh)
Transporte público: 2.6£
Transporte privado: 26£

Cada uno elije su tumba.


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La UE está dispuesta a permitir una descongelación parcial de las finanzas de los bancos rusos sancionados para permitir las transacciones para el comercio de alimentos, según informan los medios de comunicación europeos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se están empezando a acojonar


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon, cerdo, esto va por ti:



A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA.......


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Brutal Hungría. Y qué curioso (o no) que gobierne Orban.



Mi mujer me lo repite a menudo,no les faltabade nada, eso sí no había muchos lujos, hasta la perestroika.
Capitalistimo.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discordante (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Una de dos... o el autor de esa nota cometió el mismo error anterior mío (*confundir el aporte de 9000 millones europeo con los 5000 millones que pedía Ucrania POR MES*), o bien Zelinsky *ha AUMENTADO su pedido al doble* (9000 millones) y se cruzan ambas noticias por la similitud de sus cifras.
> 
> En todo caso si había "una fuente" que hablaba de 9000 millones MENSUALES. A saber si es correcta o producto de una mala interpretación. Pero el dato está.



He encontrado lo que parece ser la fuente. No tengo acceso pero parece que sale todo de aqui:

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

9 billones (ingles) mensuales de gasto para Ucrania me lo puedo llegar a creer* pero que necesiten 9 billones mensuales extra me parece que es una estupidez. En epoca de guerra haces recortes, se dejan de dar servicios, se requisan cosas y se establecen estados de excepcion que implican expropiaciones/exenciones y/o pagas con bonos, etc. Eso es una economia de guerra.

*Si el gasto publico TOTAL era de poco mas de 5 billones mensuales antes de la guerra y no se han hecho muchas de esas cosas habituales en momentos de crisis (lo cual es ridiculo) ahora puede haberse incrementado pero 9 en TOTAL, y me parece tirar por alto, pero ya digo que no puede ser 5+9.

Otra cosa es que esten llorando a ver si pidiendo 9 les caen 2 o 3.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ya has sacado tu patita nazi, eres previsible, el cagonel Baños es franquista admirador de Hitler, como todos los del ejercito de Franco, natural que piense así.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya has sacado tu patita nazi, eres previsible, el cagonel Baños es franquista admirador de Hitler, como todos los del ejercito de Franco, natural que piense así.



Eres tonto hasta durmiendo,ni lo has leido ,,,chino de MIELDA.......


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Parte 3/4
> 
> El 9 de junio de 2022, el grupo de 8 soldados extranjeros, acompañados por soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, salió en una misión. En el lugar, los militares ucranianos minaron la zona, y a los extranjeros se les encomendó la tarea de realizar un reconocimiento con vehículos aéreos no tripulados. En caso de detectar a las fuerzas enemigas, debían tenderles una emboscada para destruir su equipo militar.
> 
> ...



Perderse en un bosque es muy fácil por eso es de burros no llevar una brújula y un pequeño mapa con las zonas seguras para ellos.

Una vez hice una prueba, éramos 4 en un bosque llano, estábamos de vuelta o sea que el sendero, que prácticamente no existía ya que lo recubría la pinaza de los pinos, lo habíamos recorrido. Hicimos un alto y al levantarnos les pregunte por el camino a seguir, cada uno señalo una posición incorrecta y bien diferente (90º), les indique de los peligros de meterse en un bosque llano si no lo conoces bien, tomamos la cuarta dirección que nadie había señalado y era la correcta.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres tonto hasta durmiendo,ni lo has leido ,,,chino de MIELDA.......



Esa tesis la he leido aqui en boca de conocidos nazis del foro, Hitler nunca tuvo sistema financiero, toda su economía se basaba en el saqueo, primero el de sus ciudadanos judios, cuando este se acabó, paso a los austriacos, chechos y polacos y de ahí en adelante.


----------



## coscorron (19 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a Rutzia que se va a la mismísima mierda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128494



Sois patéticos ... 4bcm sobre un total de 489 bmc de consumo al año no es nada.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Madre miaa,los serbios en la UE


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Historias de la famosa turbina:
> 
> Porqué la turbina de Siemens ha ido a Canadá?
> 
> ...



Alguna empresa puede competir con ese tipo de turbina ? Sí, General Electric

Alguna más? Sí, Zorya-mashproekt.

Donde se ubica esa otra? En Ucraina.

Exactamente en Mikolayev.

La fábrica ukra fue bombardeada al principio de la guerra.
Las fábricas construyen turbinas para aviones y barcos militares también.

Rusia puede construir Turbinas?
Sí. En UEC Saturn, PJSC.


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Al final del primer vídeo se muestra una frase de Chomsky:
> 
> *Los no vacunados deberían ser apartados de la sociedad.*
> 
> ...



Chomsky era anarquista y no marxista lo que hizo aún más decepcionante y contradictoria su postura durante la pandemia. 
Ahora en Ucrania ha vuelto un poco por su línea tradicional y ha criticado la expansión de la OTAN etc.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Depende. Un europeo o un chino rico que se desplaza en automóvil consume 30 veces más energía que un indio o un chino pobre que se desplaza habitualmente en bicicleta. No sobran necesariamente personas, sino motores. Puede que los europeos podamos prescindir del transporte privado a costa de cambiar muchas cosas en nuestro modelo de desarrollo, pero para los estadounidenses es un cataclismo imposible de asumir.



Lo gracioso es que le vendimos al resto del mundo que se podia vivir como la elite del capitalismo. (Uno de mis ignorados recientes es un puto loro con esto  )

Vendimos que el capitalismo son los ricos de Manhattan , que en realidad viven sobre una piramide de .....empleados de lujo, empleados con buen nivel, proletariado jodido, semiesclavos, esclavos y muertos tan perfectamente capitalistas como ellos. No sabria decir la proporcion exacta.

Joder son matematicas, si todos los chinos quieren un simple adosado con una piscinita de 25m3 tenemos un puto poblema incluso metiendo a 4 chinos por casa en forma de familia tradicional. Quien dice chinos , dice Indios , Paquistanies etc...

El capitalismo no permite decrecimientos, que la gente se hace muchas pajas. De hecho el capitalismo no permite siquiera el crecimiento 0 sin colapsar. El comunismo o algo parecido si permitiria una economia más estable en la quema de recursos. Por cierto el capitalismo financiero actual es aun más exponencial.

Nos quieren vender ahora el nivel de vida de RDA, que era de "pobres" segun nos contaban. Solo que aquí , con este sistema no va a funcionar.

En el capitalismo el decrecimiento o incluso el estancamiento .....es GUERRA. Y no es que vea el futuro, solo leo algo de historia.


----------



## Expected (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Siempre se les puede reclutar a la fuerza y someterlos a los rigores de una instrucción extendida. Ya solo con tener que levantarse a diario a las 5AM al toque de corneta se les espabila bastante.



A eso le unes que no tengan wifi, y que o comen lo que se les da o se joden...y empiezas a ver un cambio en 3 meses....fabuloso. La vuelta al Servicio militar de mínimo 12 meses para ellos, ellas y elles ....es un básico para salir de ésta.


----------



## Expected (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania alquilará cuatro regasificadoras flotantes para sustituir el gas ruso.*
> El Gobierno alemán anunció hoy que ha alquilado cuatro regasificadoras flotantes de gas natural licuado (GNL) que se instalarán *entre finales de este año y 2023* con el objetivo de sustituir el suministro de gas ruso, informó el ministerio de Economía.
> 
> Las dos primeras terminales estarán ya disponibles en 2022 y se situarán entre este año y el siguiente en los puertos de *Wilhelmshaven y en Brunsbüttel* (Mar del Norte); las otras dos se localizarán en* Stade* (junto al mismo mar) y* Lubmin*, en la costa báltica, según un comunicado del ministerio.
> ...



A ver cuánto tardan en sufrir un desastroso accidente....


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguna empresa puede competir con ese tipo de turbina ? Sí, General Electric
> 
> Alguna más? Sí, Zorya-mashproekt.
> 
> ...



Link a:




__





PJSC «UEC-Saturn»







www.uec-saturn.ru


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Según tengo entendido, por mucho que Alemania y Francia quisieran, por ejemplo, levantar parte de las sanciones, no podrían porque hace falta unanimidad dentro de la UE para hacerlo.
Y supongo que ni Polonia ni los bálticos van a permitir eso a corto-medio plazo. Tampoco sé hasta que punto Alemania los puede presionar para cambiar esto si Alemania se empeñase.

Ya digo yo que en Alemania están acojonados de verdad con la supuesta ostia que les viene en la industria si se corta el gas.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> No tirar los puentes es una mala idea, a no ser que quieras cruzarlos...



No pueden cruzar esos puentes, por el sencillo motivo que estan minados, y que todos los grandes tienen al otro lado una zona urbana bastante grande. El rio es enorme para nuestro parametros.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Según tengo entendido, por mucho que Alemania y Francia quisieran, por ejemplo, levantar parte de las sanciones, no podrían porque hace falta unanimidad dentro de la UE para hacerlo.
> Y supongo que ni Polonia ni los bálticos van a permitir eso a corto-medio plazo. Tampoco sé hasta que punto Alemania los puede presionar para cambiar esto si Alemania se empeñase.*
> 
> Ya digo yo que en Alemania están acojonados de verdad con la supuesta ostia que les viene en la industria si se corta el gas.



haha Rejon, te has superado. El mejor chiste del hilo.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Eso si,a nosotros también nos afecta que a Alemania le vaya mal. Ellos son los que más valor le dan al Euro (junto con Francia) por todo lo que exportan.


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No pueden cruzar esos puentes, por el sencillo motivo que estan minados, y que todos los grandes tienen al otro lado una zona urbana bastante grande. El rio es enorme para nuestro parametros.



Qué sentido tiene tirar un puente que está minado y nadie puede usar?


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Dice Reuters, sin citar fuente alguna, que este jueves se reabre el Nord Stream...aunque probablemente suministrando menos gas que antes.

Exclusive: Russia seen restarting gas exports from Nord Stream 1 on schedule

Podría estar relacionado con la noticia de que la UE va a levantar sanciones a bancos rusos. Noticia de esta mañana.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha Rejon, te has superado. El mejor chiste del hilo.



A vez roedor es la pura realidad no es un chiste joio.....


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

Te lo rescribo



rejon dijo:


> Eso si,a nosotros también nos afecta que a Alemania le vaya mal. Ellos son los que más valor le dan al _ganan con el _Euro (junto con Francia) por todo lo que exportan.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Qué sentido tiene tirar un puente que está minado y nadie puede usar?



Joder pues que no LO PUEDES USAR TU. El que lo controla si, por eso los ucranianos intentan tirar el de Jerson, porque por el llegan los sumistros a la cabeza de puente al norte del rio. Por lo mismo los rusos deberian hacer los mismo minimo con los Dnipro y Zaprary.

Se puede usar un puente minado, lo que se mina son los pilares no la calzada. Son perfectamente utilizables por el que los controla hasta el ultimo minuto.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Nuevas llegadas de misiles a las afueras de Kharkiv.

El Gauleiter de Mykolaiv ha instado a la población a huir de la ciudad, ya que el sistema de defensa aérea de las AFU no puede hacer frente a los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Fabs (19 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No creó que sea off topic.
> 
> Porqué el personal es pro ponzoña? Extrapolable a globalismo otanista?
> 
> Razón inside







__





The Psychology of Totalitarianism by Mattias Desmet | Mattias Desmet | download


The Psychology of Totalitarianism by Mattias Desmet | Mattias Desmet | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te lo rescribo



Eso no vale,es trampa....


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Nuevas llegadas de misiles a las afueras de Kharkiv.*
> 
> El Gauleiter de Mykolaiv ha instado a la población a huir de la ciudad, ya que el sistema de defensa aérea de las AFU no puede hacer frente a los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



A Jarkov todos los días le toca un buen puñao. No sé muy bien que blancos para misiles les pueden quedar.


----------



## Harman (19 Jul 2022)

Negociaciones con el "amigo Recep" en Irán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pirro (19 Jul 2022)

Nuestra propaganda nos ha vendido el cuento -replicado aquí por los ComeMierdas habituales- de que Putin pretendía tomar Kiev en pocos días y fracasó estrepitosamente.

Lo realmente sucedido, y ahí está la puta hemeroteca, es que la OTAN intentó tumbar a Putin en pocos días con medidas de guerra económica, esperando que los oligarcas y el populacho pidieran su cabeza. Y fracasaron estrepitosamente. 

La economía rusa es más fuerte que hace 6 meses. Los rusos están más unidos que hace 6 meses. Las FFAA rusas son más fuertes que hace 6 meses. Putin a día de hoy está mejor valorado entre los suyos que hace 6 meses. El ruso medio es más rico que hace 6 meses.

Más allá de los innegables sacrificios, la guerra ha dado a Rusia un hito para ellos glorioso que cimenta su relato nacional. A Europa, lo único que ha dado esta guerra es la oportunidad de mostrar al mundo su naturaleza sumisa, servil e indigna que indudablemente pagaremos todos -vosotros, ComeMierdas, también- en forma de derroición moral y pobreza energética. 

Va a comer insectos su puta madre.


----------



## frangelico (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Una de dos... o el autor de esa nota cometió el mismo error anterior mío (*confundir el aporte de 9000 millones europeo con los 5000 millones que pedía Ucrania POR MES*), o bien Zelinsky *ha AUMENTADO su pedido al doble* (9000 millones) y se cruzan ambas noticias por la similitud de sus cifras.
> 
> En todo caso si había "una fuente" que hablaba de 9000 millones MENSUALES. A saber si es correcta o producto de una mala interpretación. Pero el dato está.



Con los datos puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hoy he visto un informativo y salía un trocito ridículo de un campo ardiendo y un tío tirando agua y la noticia era "Rusia arrasa las cosechas ucranianas ", en la misma noticia han afirmado que "el 40% parte del grano que viene a Europa llega de Ucrania", así, como para dar miedo. La realidad es que Europa en conjunto es altamente excedentaria en cereal y dos quintas partes de de lo poco que importa no es gran cosa (es sobre todo maiz para ganado), pero tal como lo decían mucha gente pensará que "Rusia nos lleva al hambre". La misma Rusia produce y exporta mucho más cereal que Ucrania y nadie dice nada sobre qué esté restringiendo ventas, que podría.hacerlk.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Negociaciones con el "amigo Recep" en Irán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo par. Por cierto, Vlad se acerca a este más que a Macarrón.


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El discurso de Borrell va evolucionando, del bravuconismo inicial, a esto que nos cuenta ahora.



No estará este señor exagerando, si el mismísimo comisario de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea aseguró que:
Josep Borrell durante su intervención en EstrasburgoEfe

Guerra Ucrania Rusia
*Borrell: «Hoy Rusia es, básicamente, una gasolinera y un cuartel»*
*El jefe de la Diplomacia europea anuncia medidas contra los «actores de desinformación maligna» y la UE amplia las sanciones a Rusia y Bielorrusia*
Fernando Salinas
09/03/2022 Actualizada


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Habrá que entrar a desnazificar Rusia entonces. 




Esos son del RNU.


----------



## llabiegu (19 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Se están empezando a acojonar



Con vaselina entra mejor


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No lo entiendes, sigues sin entenderlo.




Por favor LEE ESTE POST. *Ahora !*






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Los escritores rusos tienen que callarse". - Stephen King "habló con Zelensky".
> 
> De hecho, el escritor habló con los bromistas Vovan y Lexus y se torció la tripa en el transcurso de la conversación.
> 
> ...



El estafador y plagiador de libros, la cara es el espejo del alma.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Estos mierda-comunistas apoyan a Rusia porque creen que la URSS puede volver, mira @mazuste hace poco ponía un post en el que quiere hacernos creer que se añora el comunismo. Este hilo en algunos aspectos es infumable.



Me gusta ponerles en su lugar...esa soberbia y prepotencia, superioridad moral con la que van sentenciando su realidad ad hoc.....su constructo materialista, que no es mas que eso...y encima, todo lo que se han separado de la escala de valores de los pueblos del este de Europa...les convierte en histriones...peleles de pim pan pun...con todo lo que se crean.

La izquierda española esta para dar lecciones de nada...en general todo el R78...nos han traicionado...nos han vendido por un chalet un carro y una bolsa de monedas...el que venga detras que arree.

Son unos mierdas sin otro valor que su propia ambicion...

Es curioso verles revolcarse con personas que no les comprenderian lo mas minimo...en cuanto abrieran la boca.


----------



## Egam (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder pues que no LO PUEDES USAR TU. El que lo controla si, *por eso los ucranianos intentan tirar el de Jerson*, porque por el llegan los sumistros a la cabeza de puente al norte del rio. Por lo mismo los rusos deberian hacer los mismo minimo con los Dnipro y Zaprary.
> 
> Se puede usar un puente minado, lo que se mina son los pilares no la calzada. Son perfectamente utilizables por el que los controla hasta el ultimo minuto.



Hay una diferencia sustancial entre "controlar" y "creer que controlas".
Lo que te he marcado en negrita te da una pista.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Os pajeáis con eso ¿verdad?.
> 
> Los nazis digo. Con las hostias que recibís en Ucrania ¿también os pajeaís?.
> 
> Por algo encontraron los rusos el suelo de Azovstal tan pegajoso.



Es divertido ver como los rojillos de mierda os pajeais con Putin que es lo mas conservador que hay. Hala, a avric jrande.


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No creó que sea off topic.
> 
> Porqué el personal es pro ponzoña? Extrapolable a globalismo otanista?
> 
> Razón inside




Creo que TODOS deberían ver estos vídeos.

Además, da que pensar... primero "creamos a la masa" y luego "la enviamos a la guerra".

Una sociedad consciente de sus derechos y extremadamente individualista (occidente digamos) no es tan fácil para enterrar en una "guerra global" como la que se preparaba contra Rusia-China, si antes no la domesticamos y masificamos un poco.

Cada vez me va quedando más en claro que el plan era:

1) Masificamos a la sociedad occidental con la burla del Covid.
2) Ucrania ataca a Rusia fortalecida con nuestras armas.
3) Rusia se viene abajo y se disgrega, nos quedan sus recursos para fortalecernos.
4) Vamos contra China, con Rusia bajo nuestro control (o fuera del mapa como mínimo)

La primera parte del plan les salió de maravillas (o no tanto porque se pasaron un poco de rosca y debilitaron las economías, pero de última era un mal menor que se compensaría con los recursos a robar en Rusia).

Les falló el punto *"2".* 

Ahí estamos.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> El daño que han hecho y siguen haciendo las fábricas de idiotas que son los institutos y colegios no creas que lo cura un sargento chusquero en unas semanas.
> 
> Necesitan terapia de choque y muchos son insalvables.



Quien ha dicho de unas semanas... Minimo 6 meses. Sin permisos y con mucho fustazo en el lomo. Al final salen personas decentes.


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Jul 2022)

*Adorando a los caballos muertos *
Los europeos ven que una colisión con Rusia es una probabilidad creciente. Eso no parece haberle ocurrido al presidente Biden.

*Douglas Macgregor
Jul 18, 2022*



Cayo Julio César Germánico, conocido en la historia como Calígula, gobernó como emperador de Roma desde el 37 al 41 d.C. Para aquellos que no lo saben, Calígula, el bisnieto del primer emperador de Roma, el brillante César Augusto, desperdició la enorme riqueza del Estado romano, se declaró un dios, nombró a su caballo de carreras favorito para servir en el Senado romano y, según algunas fuentes, consideró deificar al animal. Después de un poco menos de cuatro años en el cargo, Calígula fue destituido. Los ciudadanos de Roma, así como sus legiones, se salvaron de la indignidad de tener que adorar a un caballo muerto. Los estadounidenses y los europeos no tienen tanta suerte.

Decidido a librar su guerra de poder con Rusia hasta el final, Biden está perdiendo la lucha en Ucrania y su caballo favorito y deificado, la OTAN, está en soporte vital. Las únicas cosas que se hunden más rápido que los índices de aprobación de Biden son las economías estadounidense y europea. Los lectores recordarán que el presidente Trump quería reducir la dependencia europea del poder militar estadounidense, para hacer de los europeos sus propios "primeros en responder". Biden revirtió la política de Trump y prometió revitalizar la OTAN, en palabras del presidente francés Macron, la "alianza de muerte cerebral".

El problema para la OTAN son las dificultades económicas provocadas por las sanciones de Biden contra Moscú que amenazan a Europa con el Armagedón económico. Ya es bastante malo cuando los futuros de bonos y acciones europeas se desploman y el euro cae por debajo de la paridad con el dólar estadounidense, pero cuando París, la ciudad de la luz, apaga sus famosas luces nocturnas para ahorrar energía, las cosas son realmente horribles. Alemania, la economía más grande de la UE y el estado clave de la OTAN, está luchando. El canciller Scholz ciertamente simpatiza con la causa ucraniana, pero no lo suficientemente comprensivo como para imponer enormes dificultades al pueblo alemán que pueden incluir cierres industriales, aumento del desempleo y una escasez crítica de energía para calentar los hogares y escuelas alemanas durante el invierno. Para empeorar las cosas, los problemas internos de Berlín con los migrantes y refugiados solo empeoraron con la llegada de cientos de miles de refugiados ucranianos.

Los que conocen al a canciller insisten en que la canciller Scholz quiere contener el conflicto en Ucrania y trabajar por un alto el fuego en términos que ganen tiempo para la negociación y el compromiso. Scholz no tiene ningún interés en rearmar a Ucrania para hacer del Estado ucraniano una amenaza permanente e impredecible para Moscú. Más importante aún, Scholz no considera la negociación con Moscú como una recreación del viaje del primer ministro Neville Chamberlain a Múnich en 1938.

¿Reconocerá Scholz que la supervivencia y la prosperidad de Alemania dependen de la capacidad de Berlín para actuar en su propio interés? Ciertamente no si actúa como facilitador al apoyar la visión globalista de Estados Unidos en la OTAN. Scholz sabe que si lidera la carga en Europa para un alto el fuego en Ucrania por encima de las objeciones de Biden, el apoyo europeo a la OTAN, y a la fallida guerra de Biden con Rusia, se erosionará rápidamente. La pregunta para Scholz es: ¿Seguirá apoyando la política de Washington de conflicto abierto con Moscú y se arriesgará a una guerra más amplia? ¿O se arriesgará el canciller Scholz a seguir el camino de Boris Johnson y, más recientemente, el de Mario Draghi, si éste sigue su decisión de dimitir como primer ministro?

Todos los Estados miembros de la OTAN son conscientes de que cuanto más dure el conflicto, más probable será que los combates se intensifiquen y se extiendan a los Estados miembros de la OTAN de Europa Oriental. A los europeos siempre les preocupó la prisa de Biden por enfrentarse a Rusia en Ucrania. Ahora, los europeos ven que una colisión con el poder militar ruso es una clara posibilidad, si no una probabilidad creciente. La posibilidad, sin embargo, no parece habérsele ocurrido al presidente Biden. Si es así, debería pensar en ello.

La retirada de las fuerzas estadounidenses de Afganistán debía haberse producido hace tiempo, pero el momento y el método de retirada demostraron que las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses no sólo están mal dirigidas, sino que la planificación y ejecución de la retirada de Kabul fue desastrosa. Sugerir que los militares estadounidenses dejaron un caballo muy muerto en la pista de Kabul es quedarse corto.

Los ucranianos entrenados, equipados y habilitados por la OTAN en áreas clave como la inteligencia, la vigilancia y el reconocimiento lucharon bien, pero no pudieron resistir la potencia de fuego y la determinación de una fuerza rusa que ha soportado 150 días de combate continuo en un área aproximadamente del tamaño de Estados Unidos entre San Luis (Missouri) y Filadelfia (Pensilvania). Es dudoso que las fuerzas terrestres estadounidenses y de la OTAN puedan hacerlo tan bien como los rusos.

Para obtener una imagen clara, es vital entender que no todo está bien dentro de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos. El Pentágono de Biden ha creado un sistema de intolerancia que premia el cumplimiento incuestionable de las políticas de la izquierda y castiga activamente la disidencia y la divergencia del comportamiento prescrito por la izquierda. Dicho de otro modo, las vidas de los estadounidenses de uniforme están controladas por burócratas impulsados por la ideología que han aprovechado el Covid y la imposición de la Teoría Crítica de la Raza. El gobierno de Biden ha elegido al estamento militar estadounidense como su instrumento de cambio social, o como un nuevo caballo muerto a la espera de ser deificado.

Se trata de un plan indisimulado para eliminar cualquier atisbo de meritocracia militar daltónica en favor de elevar a las personas de color y a las mujeres para que dominen los rangos superiores. El plan está funcionando. Hay buenas razones para esperar que más hombres blancos abandonen las fuerzas armadas. El presidente Biden no está preocupado, pero debería estarlo.

Nadie en Washington, D.C., se quejó nunca de que hubiera demasiados soldados blancos (el 95 por ciento de los cuales eran cristianos culturales, si no religiosos) durante la Guerra Civil, en los campos de batalla de la Primera Guerra Mundial, en las playas de Normandía y Okinawa, o en los desiertos de Irak. Nadie se quejó de que hubiera demasiados hombres blancos en los cielos de Midway, Vietnam, Afganistán o Irak.

Las políticas de Biden están plagadas de peligros. Los requisitos básicos de la guerra no cambian para adaptarse a la ideología _woke_. Los oficiales deben cultivar la disciplina, la moral y el espíritu, y los propios oficiales deben ser soldados, marineros, aviadores o infantes de marina de primera clase, de carácter, competencia e inteligencia probados. Si los estadounidenses de uniforme ven pruebas de políticas, cuotas y preferencias con sesgo racial, los mejores de Estados Unidos no se alistarán. Y podría decirse que eso ya está ocurriendo.

Los estadounidenses y los europeos se están impacientando con sus tímidos e incapaces líderes políticos. Los eslóganes políticos vacíos de los machos beta y las feministas radicales de la clase política gobernante de los globalistas están cayendo en saco roto. El régimen globalista de Estados Unidos y Europa no puede durar. A largo plazo, luchar siempre es mejor que someterse a las élites que adoran a los caballos muertos.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

*Future Defense Visions*


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo Iraní y el gigante energético ruso Gazprom han firmado este martes un memorando de cooperación, informa la agencia persa Tasnim.

El director ejecutivo de la petrolera estatal iraní, Mohsen Khojste Mehr, señaló que la suscripción del documento *supone la mayor inversión extranjera* en la historia de la industria petrolera del país, atrayendo varias decenas de miles de millones de dólares de la parte rusa para el desarrollo de yacimientos de gas y de crudo.

Khojste Mehr precisó que el acuerdo prevé el desarrollo de los campos de gas Kish (cerca de la isla homónima en el golfo Pérsico) y North Pars (otro yacimiento marítimo en el golfo Pérsico) con la inversión de *10.000 millones de dólares* por parte de Gazprom. La participación de la empresa rusa en esos proyectos permitirá aumentar la producción diaria de gas en más de 100 millones de metros cúbicos.

En paralelo, Gazprom se comprometió a cooperar en la puesta en marcha de seis campos de petróleo. Las partes también están negociando un proyecto conjunto adicional que prevé la inyección de *15.000 millones de dólares* por parte del gigante ruso.

Comentando la importancia de la firma del acuerdo, el directivo de la petrolera iraní destacó el papel de Teherán y Moscú para asegurar "*la sostenibilidad energética del mundo*". En este sentido, indicó que ambas naciones gozan de "un total de 70 billones de metros cúbicos de reservas de gas, lo que supone el 30 % de las reservas mundiales".

La noticia se produce el mismo día en que el presidente de Rusia, *Vladímir Putin*, tiene previsto reunirse en Teherán con el mandatario iraní, Ebrahim Raisi, y su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, para abordar una serie de asuntos de cooperación bilateral, así como temas de la agenda internacional incluido el conflicto en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

El hijoPutin en unos meses va a conseguir más para lograr independencia energética de Europa, "por las malas", que lo que se ha hecho en años "por las buenas".

Menudo master strategist, tirandose tiros en el pie... 

Creo que en esta guerra - digo operación especial, no hay ni una sola cosa que haya hecho bien 

Bueno, sí, la propaganda. Es digno de estudio ver a putinianos,independentistas catalufos, podemitas y demás fauna, apoyar a muerte a un país genocida atacando otro.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El discurso de Borrell va evolucionando, del bravuconismo inicial, a esto que nos cuenta ahora.



A este hijo de la gran puta...espero la masa lo cuelgue de un pino.


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por favor LEE ESTE POST. *Ahora !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aviso. Mejor no meterse en debates que son más bien como el cuento de la buena pipa.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Jul 2022)

El tono de la conversación del par de dos empezó a sobrepasar el límite tolerable incluso para un español. Era tal y como si estuvieran en la barra de una discoteca, sólo que en este caso la mantenían en la de nuestro bar a las tres y pico de la tarde de otro domingo cualquiera. Ambos divorciados, con hijos ya mayores, el uno en el servicio de limpieza del Ayuntamiento y el otro trabajando en el campo. Clientes domingueros, algo mayores que yo, conocidos de toda la vida y de parecidos gustos musicales al mío de juventud que, sin embargo, no han variado un ápice con el paso de las décadas.

Siete tercios de cerveza los contemplaban cuando poco antes se marchó el penúltimo compadre, el más joven, uno de mi edad, otro mal divorciado con hijos que anda de acá para allá, Europa incluida, con tal de no estar en el mismo pueblo que su ex. El primero en irse había sido el último en llegar, el más listo, un mozo viejo recién jubilado, fanático del Real Madrid, que se ríe de todos nosotros: "¡Jamás pensé que se pudiera vivir tan bien!" Pero en verdad la cosa siempre es mano a mano, el barrendero y el agricultor; luego, a última hora, suele aparecer el mozo viejo, se bebe dos y se larga riendo; y de vez en cuando el otro. 

A eso de la una llega el agricultor con los auriculares puestos, que no se quitará hasta la más que previsible venida de su amigo el barrendero. Se sienta en su sitio de la barra, como en la escuela, y mira el teléfono cabeceando de vez en cuando al compás del jevi que está oyendo. Al rato aparece el otro y me mira en silencio desde la puerta como diciendo "¡verás!" Le da un pequeño toque, el amigo pega un respingo, se caga en todo y le saluda insultándolo. Hay confianza. Hay que demostrar la confianza. La vida es algo así como una perpetua demostración ante uno mismo o ante los demás, como una prueba para algún papel en Dios sabrá qué obra. Y cuanto peor es la película que al final te toca representar más te metes en el papel, más lo quieres, aunque a veces te cruce por la mente la idea de que no es posible que después de tanto tiempo el silencioso director de la obra siga al menos mirándote desde la oscura platea. Pero ya da igual.

El "Kill´em all" de Metallica. "Mátalos a todos" Sí, buen disco para cuando uno cumplió catorce años en los ochenta. 

- Ese disco -decía poco menos que gritando el agricultor- se lo regalé yo a Toni.

Otra vez. Era la cuarta o quinta ocasión en la que escuchaba la historia del disco y del común amigo muerto hará dos años, un tipo con el que nunca cambié dos frases y que sin embargo, sin saber yo la razón, o al menos sin recordarla, siempre me miró como si le debiera algo de valor.

- Buen tío -digo siempre, acotando.

De ahí, sin dejar de vocear nada más que para beber, loando hasta extremos indecibles al amigo muerto y su pasión por el jevi, pasaron más atrás, a sus tiempos de juventud, incluso al de la niñez. Los tercios de cerveza seguían cayendo en sus abultados estómagos.

Yo estaba en el otro extremo de la barra, consciente de mi importancia como espectador visible, incluso tangible. "Buen tío...buen disco...buen concierto...buen año para el jevi...buenas pajas...buen garito..." Y ellos se animaban aún más y me cortaban, se superponían nerviosos cuando ya un poco animado por un par de cervezas intentaba desarrollar algo más. Era imposible.

Muy pronto me iría dejándolos al cargo de mi hermano pequeño, un chaval para el que todas esas cosas son algo parecido a Cicerón y sus catilinarias.

Y me fui tras despedirme al paso.

Quizá acabaron en el puticlub. Es bastante posible. Hay domingos en los que acaban en el puticlub, el único que hay sin salir a la carretera.


En casa intenté dormir pero no pude hacerlo, tampoco esta vez. El calor era insoportable aún en el dormitorio con sus ventiladores. Qué tortura de verano. "El buen tiempo" El buen tiempo...


Cuatro horas más tarde me levanté del sofá del salón todavía con la noche sin terminar de derrumbarse, dejando a Hans Castorp en la Montaña Mágica justo cuando el regreso de madame Chauchat estaba a la vuelta de la esquina. Ahí dejé de leer.


Sé muy bien como acaba esa historia.


Lo sé.


No hace falta que nadie me lo diga.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Estos mierda-comunistas apoyan a Rusia porque creen que la URSS puede volver, mira @mazuste hace poco ponía un post en el que quiere hacernos creer que se añora el comunismo. Este hilo en algunos aspectos es infumable.



Lo siento, míster, la Unión Soviética nunca fue esa versión del mundo real de Mordor.
Las tonterías implantadas en los pacatos provincianos por los medios de comunicación de masas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Jul 2022)

El submarino nuclear ruso K-560 Severodvinsk se dirije a Kaliningrado atravesando aguas danesas


----------



## Nico (19 Jul 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Las políticas de Biden están plagadas de peligros. *Los requisitos básicos de la guerra no cambian para adaptarse a la ideología *_*woke*_. Los oficiales deben cultivar la disciplina, la moral y el espíritu, y los propios oficiales deben ser soldados, marineros, aviadores o infantes de marina de primera clase, de carácter, competencia e inteligencia probados. Si los estadounidenses de uniforme ven pruebas de políticas, cuotas y preferencias con sesgo racial, los mejores de Estados Unidos no se alistarán. Y podría decirse que eso ya está ocurriendo.




¿Cómo?  Pero si yo he visto un montón de series y películas nuevas donde las "chiques" derrotan con un dedo a fortachones y parejas de negros gay llegan a Marte comandando las misiones.

Ese párrafo debe estar mal. 


Miren: "_Chiques, tenemos que ir al frente a luchar_"


----------



## NS 4 (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Cómo?  Pero si yo he visto un montón de series y películas nuevas donde las "chiques" derrotan con un dedo a fortachones y parejas de negros gay llegan a Marte comandando las misiones.
> 
> Ese párrafo debe estar mal.
> 
> ...



Has puesto la foto perfecta de lo que representa hoy la izquierda globalsionista expañola...perfecto!!!


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Jul 2022)

Ojalá y tuviéramos más diplomáticos valientes y con coraje como este señor.
No tiene desperdicio lo que dice.
Ojo, dice que Polonia quiere reclamar kaliningrado, acojonante vamos


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Que se vea bien claro:

*"El precio que pagamos como UE, como OTAN, es el precio que podemos medir en moneda, en dinero. El precio que ellos (ucranianos - ed.) pagan diariamente se mide en vidas perdidas. Por lo tanto, debemos dejar de quejarnos y proporcionar apoyo. ¡Punto!"* dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> t.me/boris_rozhin/57667
> Ojo a esto, fuente Boris Rozhin, acuerdos estratégicos:
> 1.La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán anunció la firma de un acuerdo de cooperación estratégica de $40 mil millones con Gazprom. Esta es la mayor inversión extranjera en la historia de la industria petrolera iraní.
> 
> ...



" La Bolsa de Divisas de Teherán lanzó operaciones en el par rial/rublo iraní

La posición en la subasta se abrió en el marco de los acuerdos firmados anteriormente entre Teherán y Moscú sobre el desarrollo de la cooperación interbancaria y cambiaria. El rial y el rublo se negocian de acuerdo con las mismas reglas que otros pares de divisas, incluidos el dólar y el euro."

@irandezhurniy

Si realmente se está negociando el valor en abierto, no intervenido, junto con los grandes acuerdos de desarrollo de la industria petrolera ruso-irani se convierte en otro clavo en el ataúd del dólar como divisa de intercambio global desde Bretón Woods.
Además con monedas respaldadas por materias primas.


----------



## Eslacaña (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Cómo?  Pero si yo he visto un montón de series y películas nuevas donde las "chiques" derrotan con un dedo a fortachones y parejas de negros gay llegan a Marte comandando las misiones.
> 
> Ese párrafo debe estar mal.
> 
> ...



Pues ya sabe, que coja el fusil y esos tacones, y que se vaya al frente. Que no se preocupe, Zelensky le dará un curso acelerado de como ser carne de canón para mayor gloria del Imperio. En Washington y Bruselas le estarán agradecidos.
Estos son los que antes despreciaban a las FFAA y ahora se nos vuelven militaristas.


----------



## Peineto (19 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No estará este señor exagerando, si el mismísimo comisario de Relaciones Exteriores de la Unión Europea aseguró que:
> Josep Borrell durante su intervención en EstrasburgoEfe
> 
> Guerra Ucrania Rusia
> ...



Poer tanto, puestos a gasolineras y cuarteles, se puede decir que Burroel no es más que un nazionalsocialista obrero español a la espeera de desnazificación. Es lo que hay...


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin en unos meses va a conseguir más para lograr independencia energética de Europa, "por las malas", que lo que se ha hecho en años "por las buenas".
> 
> Menudo master strategist, tirandose tiros en el pie...
> 
> ...



Digno de estudio es ver a un españolazo defendiendo a la pérfida albion y convertido en carne de cañón


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

Según he leído por ahí, fue más bien al revés...


----------



## Argentium (19 Jul 2022)

La reapertura del Nord Stream da un respiro a las reservas de gas de la UE


Los flujos de gas ruso a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se reiniciarán a tiempo el jueves 21 después de haberse completado el mantenimiento programado. Fuentes familiarizadas con el gasoducto garantizaron a Reuters que los trabajos de mantenimiento terminarían este jueves, tal y como estaba...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Quedan 64 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según he leído por ahí, fue más bien al revés...



no dejes que la realidad estropee una buena ukrapaja


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Digno de estudio es ver a un españolazo defendiendo a la pérfida albion y convertido en carne de cañón



Nada nuevo, es como los que se querían hacer coleguitas de los macarras de clase que les chuleaban. Aunque eso no evitaba que se llevaran más de una hostia...


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Los rusos le vuelven a abrir la espita del gas a los alemanes.



Raro, raro, ¿no?

¿Cortejando a la puta del amigo americano, quizás?

¿Dejando claro que quien paga manda, y que el americano paga mal y da por culo?

Estamos entre la espada y la pared en Europa, señores.

Ya se que en el hilo lo que realmente importa es quien "gana", pero aquí vamos a perder la UE los primeros.

Ya hemos perdido la iniciativa, la gastamos en las gilipolleces de las sanciones.

Y ahora somos la puta de USA, Rusia y pronto de China, que se nos follarán como quieran y cuando quieran.

Esperemos que al menos dejen una buena propina.

Saludos, conforeros.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Singulares imágenes.


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Madre mía, estos mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos y similares tienen que ser unos pringados de tres pares de cojones. Se les ve a kilómetros, ese sobreactuar...


----------



## pegaso (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Nada nuevo, es como los que se querían hacer coleguitas de los macarras de clase que les chuleaban. Aunque eso no evitaba que se llevaran más de una hostia...



Y se quedasen sin bocadillo igual.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

_Teherán hoy

*Putin:Es necesario acabar para siempre con la presencia del ISIS y otros grupos extremistas en Siria.

*_


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

AZ OSINT

Teherán hoy



Principales declaraciones del presidente turco Erdogan:

▪El proceso de Astana es un mecanismo importante para resolver el problema sirio;

▪ *Turquía espera la ayuda de Rusia e Irán en la lucha contra los grupos terroristas en Siria;*


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *En el capitalismo el decrecimiento o incluso el estancamiento .....es GUERRA.
> Y no es que vea el futuro, solo leo algo de historia.*



Para enmarcar.


----------



## Ultimate (19 Jul 2022)

MoA - In The Multipolar World Iran Will No Longer Fear U.S. Sanctions



*En un mundo multipolar, Irán ya no temerá las sanciones estadounidenses*
_ 
Cuando el presidente de EE. UU., Joe Biden, sostuvo recientemente una serie de conversaciones en el Medio Oriente, Irán fue un punto en su agenda. Estados Unidos ha dejado claro que no quiere volver a entrar en el acuerdo nuclear con Irán. En cambio, está intentando nuevamente una estrategia de 'máxima presión' para presionar a Irán para que haga concesiones adicionales.

Irán ha dejado claro que no habrá más de los que había hecho en el acuerdo original. Biden luego trató de formar una coalición contra Irán a partir de Israel y los regímenes del Golfo. El Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo afirma que rechazó que:
_


> _ El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores saudí echó agua fría sobre cualquier normalización inminente con Israel, diciendo que esto no era un precursor de nuevos pasos. Dijo que Riyadh no era parte de ninguna discusión sobre una alianza de defensa del Golfo-Israel para contrarrestar a Irán. _



_Todo el CCG está hablando con Irán para normalizar sus relaciones.

Irán se beneficiará del nuevo mundo multipolar. Ha estado buscando aliarse con el bloque de Rusia y China con relaciones adicionales a una India neutral. El año pasado, Irán se convirtió en miembro de pleno derecho de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai. Este año solicitó la membresía en BRICS.

El mes pasado, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán visitó India :
_


> _Amir-Abdollahian también visitó al primer ministro indio, Narendra Modi, un privilegio que no se otorga a todos los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores visitantes. Al tuitear sobre la reunión, Modi destacó cómo “las relaciones se han beneficiado mutuamente a ambos países y han promovido la seguridad y la prosperidad regionales”.
> La declaración oficial emitida por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores destacó el intercambio de puntos de vista sobre temas importantes como el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, el conflicto de Ucrania y la situación en Afganistán. India “apreció el papel de Irán para facilitar la asistencia médica de India a Afganistán, incluido el suministro de vacunas COVID-19 a los ciudadanos afganos que residen en Irán”. Además, se revisaron todos los temas bilaterales, incluida la cooperación en el campo de la conectividad regional y los avances en el puerto de Chabahar. Irradiando confianza por el resultado de la visita, el canciller iraní dijo que “preparar una hoja de ruta para la cooperación estratégica entre Irán e India puede regular las relaciones a largo plazo y protegerlas del impacto de factores destructivos”._



_ 
Hace unos meses, Irán firmó un nuevo acuerdo de transporte con su vecino del norte, Azerbaiyán. Será bueno para ambos lados :
_


> _ El 11 de marzo, Azerbaiyán e Irán firmaron un memorando de entendimiento (MoU) sobre el establecimiento de líneas ferroviarias, de carreteras, de comunicación y de suministro de energía que conecten la región económica de Zangezur Oriental de Azerbaiyán y la República Autónoma de Nakhchivan a través del territorio de Irán. Según el documento, existe un plan para construir cuatro puentes sobre el río Araz y dos vías férreas y desarrollar infraestructura de comunicación y suministro de energía para establecer un nuevo corredor. _



_ 
Las mejores relaciones con Azerbaiyán también abrirán un corredor ferroviario hacia Rusia.

Finalmente se abrió otra nueva ruta comercial para conectar India a través de Irán con Rusia.






más grande 
Este proyecto ha estado intermitente durante muchos años, pero este mes finalmente se activó :
_


> _Un cargamento con destino a la India enviado desde Rusia utilizando el Corredor de Transporte Internacional Norte-Sur (INSTC) llegó a la estación de tren de Sarkhas en Irán el 13 de julio. Desde la estación de tren, el cargamento irá al puerto de Bandar Abbas en el sur de la India y luego llegará a India a través del Mar Arábigo.
> El cargamento salió de la estación de Chéjov en Rusia el 6 de julio y fue recibido por un equipo de ministros iraníes.
> 
> ¿Qué es INSTC?
> ...



_ 
En el futuro, la ruta irá de India a Chabahar, un puerto en el sureste de Irán que India ayudó a construir. Desde allí, las mercancías irán por ferrocarril hacia el norte hasta el Mar Caspio y luego por barco directamente a Rusia. Esto acortará aún más la ruta y también terminará con cualquier dependencia de otros socios.


Pero la mejor noticia para Irán es un nuevo acuerdo con Gazprom de Rusia que se firmó hoy:
_


> _La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán (NIOC, por sus siglas en inglés) y el productor de gas ruso Gazprom firmaron el martes un memorando de entendimiento por valor de alrededor de 40.000 millones de dólares, informó la agencia de noticias del Ministerio de Petróleo de Irán, SHANA.
> El acuerdo fue firmado durante una ceremonia en línea por los directores ejecutivos de ambas compañías el día que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, llegó a Teherán para una cumbre con sus homólogos iraníes y turcos.
> 
> Gazprom ayudará a NIOC en el desarrollo de los campos de gas de Kish y North Pars y también en seis campos de petróleo, según SHANA. Gazprom también participará en la finalización de proyectos de gas natural licuado (GNL) y la construcción de gasoductos de exportación de gas.
> ...



_ 
Gazprom es un socio fuerte y las sanciones estadounidenses no pueden obstaculizarlo. Irán finalmente podrá exportar más de su abundante gas. Rusia también tendrá la oportunidad de trabajar con Irán para mantener los precios en un cierto nivel. Con una oferta tan grande también vendrá la protección. Irán podrá recurrir a Rusia si alguien inicia hostilidades en su contra.

Cuando Irán produzca suficiente gas, también podrá revivir el antiguo proyecto de un gasoducto a la India. Esto podría pasar por Pakistán o, como India probablemente preferiría, a través de un oleoducto submarino :
_


> _Un gasoducto submarino de 1.300 km desde Irán, evitando las aguas de Pakistán, puede llevar gas natural desde el Golfo Pérsico a la India a precios inferiores al precio del gas natural licuado disponible en el mercado al contado, dijeron el martes los defensores del gasoducto.
> Al publicar un estudio sobre el gasoducto Irán-India, el ex secretario de petróleo TNR Rao dijo que el gas natural importado a través de la línea de más de $ 4 mil millones costaría $ 5-5.50 por millón de unidades térmicas británicas en la costa india, más barato que la tasa a la que algunos de los yacimientos domésticos suministran gas._



_ 
A pesar de las sanciones estadounidenses, Irán vuelve a integrarse plenamente en su región. Es un gran éxito y los acuerdos de gas y tránsito ayudarán a su economía a obtener algunas ganancias incluso cuando EE. UU. agregue nuevas sanciones. Rusia, India y China son socios que pueden ignorarlos y lo harán.

Irán ahora también tiene la capacidad de producir suficiente material nuclear para varias bombas. No utilizará esta capacidad ya que su ideología religiosa prohíbe la fabricación y el uso de tales armas. Pero es una amenaza latente que puede usarse para disuadir a Israel y Estados Unidos de cualquier ataque.

Que Trump abandonara el acuerdo nuclear fue una tontería. Que Biden no lo reviviera inmediatamente después de asumir el cargo fue aún más tonto. Mantenerme al margen ahora, solo para mantener algunas sanciones estúpidas contra el Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán, es el paso más tonto que se me ocurre.

Washington aún tiene que entender que ha perdido su posición monopolar que hizo posibles las sanciones internacionales que llevaron al acuerdo nuclear con Irán. En el mundo multipolar que existe ahora, Irán puede desarrollarse como quiera. Otros ahora ignorarán las sanciones de EE. UU. o la UE y la amenaza de ellas ya no es útil. Más países bajo el aislamiento de EE. UU., Venezuela, Corea del Norte, Cuba y Siria, también encontrarán nuevas formas y alianzas para mejorar sus posiciones.

En su libro El Gran Tablero de Ajedrez, el ex Consejero de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos, Zbigniew Brzeziński, escribió :
_


> _ Potencialmente, el escenario más peligroso [para Estados Unidos] sería una gran coalición de China, Rusia y quizás Irán, una coalición 'anti-hegemónica' unida no por ideología sino por agravios complementarios. _



_ 
Joe Biden finalmente ha logrado crear eso._


----------



## Epicii (19 Jul 2022)

Lo dicho, la guerra en Ucrania fue diseñada por los democratas, si Hilary ganaba la guerra hubiera comenzado en 2017-18


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Hristo Grozev-fundador del conocido grupo Bellingcat

«Putin está estresado y en pánico, entiende que la guerra está perdida.»


El dictador ruso Vladimir Putin está en pánico, ya que es muy consciente de que la guerra contra Ucrania ya se ha perdido.

Está seguro de que Putin no considera la "operación especial" en Ucrania ni siquiera semi exitosa. Para tener la oportunidad de cambiar el rumbo en el frente, necesita urgentemente nueva "carne de cañón". A pesar de ello, señaló Grozev, el Kremlin no se atrevió a anunciar una movilización de toda Rusia. 

Él entiende que incluso esta sociedad rusa zombificada no está preparada para esto ", dijo el jefe de Bellingcat. Aclaró que, a pesar de los esfuerzos de propaganda, los rusos son plenamente conscientes de las enormes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en los frentes ucranianos. Los ataúdes se envían masivamente a las ciudades y pueblos de Rusia, los rumores sobre soldados asesinados, mutilados y desaparecidos circulan en las redes sociales rusas.

Cree que Putin se encuentra en una situación extremadamente deplorable y no sabe cómo remediar la situación con las fuerzas y los recursos de los que dispone. 

" Tengo entendido que está en estado de pánico... Su aislamiento le genera estrés, porque no esperaba esto... Todas sus actuaciones en las últimas semanas pueden considerarse un intento de salvar de alguna manera su reputación ", dijo Grozev. .


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que le vendimos al resto del mundo que se podia vivir como la elite del capitalismo. (Uno de mis ignorados recientes es un puto loro con esto  )
> 
> Vendimos que el capitalismo son los ricos de Manhattan , que en realidad viven sobre una piramide de .....empleados de lujo, empleados con buen nivel, proletariado jodido, semiesclavos, esclavos y muertos tan perfectamente capitalistas como ellos. No sabria decir la proporcion exacta.
> 
> ...



Así es, basta con leer algo de historia para darse cuenta de que el capitalismo vive de las crisis. Las utiliza para hacer reajustes, habitualmente mediante...

...la guerra.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo dicho, la guerra en Ucrania fue diseñada por los democratas, si Hilary ganaba la guerra hubiera comenzado en 2017-18



En los correos filtrados de Wikileaks Hillary dice textualmente: "Si gano las elecciones todavía no tengo claro si empezaré la guerra con China o con Rusia primero."


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.

Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.


----------



## El-Mano (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZ OSINT
> 
> Teherán hoy
> 
> ...



¿Turquía pidiendo via libre para atacar a los kurdos?


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hristo Grozev-fundador del conocido grupo Bellingcat
> 
> «Putin está estresado y en pánico, entiende que la guerra está perdida.»
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que se conoce como un juicio de valor. Y dice más acerca del que lo emite que de la persona o tema tratados en él.

Puestos a creer, yo también tengo entendido algo: que Hristo Gozev es directamente gilipollas.


----------



## frangelico (19 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El submarino nuclear ruso K-560 Severodvinsk se dirije a Kaliningrado atravesando aguas danesas



Supongo que en el Báltico hay derecho de tránsito. Porque al ser tan pequeño todas sus aguas, sobre todo en el estrecho, son de alguien.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Todavia siguen con la brasa de los himars


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esto es lo que se conoce como un juicio de valor. Y dice más acerca del que lo emite que de la persona o tema tratados en él.
> 
> Puestos a creer, yo también tengo entendido algo: que Hristo Gozev es directamente gilipollas.



Bellingcat ....son un grupo OSIN, Open Source Intelligence, y suelen ser los que mas aciertan.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> A mi me gusta mucho más lo de que el capitalismo contiene la semilla de su propia destrucción.
> 
> Es una bonita profecía que después de 150 años, ahora si, es claro, se cumplirá. Palabrita del niño Jesús.



No has contestado la pregunta. Repito: ¿Tiene el capitalismo solución para el problema del agotamiento de los recursos naturales? 
Respecto de las semillas de su propia destrucción, puede aplicarse a muchas cosas además de al capitalismo. Es la dialéctica.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Y tú sin duda alguna el mas GILIPOLLAS y JAPUTA totalmente conocido......


----------



## kelden (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No has contestado la pregunta. Repito: ¿Tiene el capitalismo solución para el problema del agotamiento de los recursos naturales?
> Respecto de las semillas de su propia destrucción, puede aplicarse a muchas cosas además de al capitalismo. Es la dialéctica.



Si: marte ...el idiota ese de musk ya anda en ello ....   Lo peor es que hay millones de imbéciles que se lo tragan ....


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

Se hizo tarde y después de que bombardearan a placer nagorno-karabaj.

Respecto a sí armenia tiene que entrar en la federación: Estoy de acuerdo, pero los armenios son bastante nacionalistas, no creo que aceptasen formar parte de la federación así como así.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

La UE y Ucrania firman un memorándum de ayuda macrofinanciera de emergencia por valor de 1.000 millones de euros.

La declaración la hizo el vicepresidente ejecutivo de la Comisión Europea, Valdis Dombrovskis

La ayuda se pagará a Ucrania a finales de julio.

"Se ha firmado un Memorándum con Ucrania en nombre de la UE para proporcionar 1.000 millones de euros en ayuda macrofinanciera como financiación de emergencia. Esta cantidad se desembolsará a finales de julio para apoyar al gobierno y al pueblo de Ucrania", dijo Dombrovskis.

Se trata del primer tramo de una ayuda macrofinanciera total de 9.000 millones, que el Consejo Europeo adoptó al término de la cumbre del 24 de junio.


----------



## arriondas (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bellingcat ....son un grupo OSIN, Open Source Intelligence, y suelen ser los que mas aciertan.



¿Y quien está detraaaaaás?









Bellingcat funded by U.S. and UK intelligence contractors that aided extremists in Syria | MR Online


Supposedly “independent” website Bellingcat raked in money from scandal-ridden Western intelligence firms that wreaked havoc – and reaped massive profits – in Syria.




mronline.org


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Tiene el capitalismo solución para el problema del agotamiento de los recursos naturales? Sí, la tiene: cuanto más escasez haya de algún recurso, por ejemplo de gas natural, más aumentará su precio, de forma que recursos alternativos que estaban sin explotar acaben siendo rentables, por ejemplo extraer petróleo ligero y gas natural de las pizarras bituminosas mediante el fracking. Esa al menos es la solución capitalista que Biden le ofrece a los europeos, y que algunos incluso se la creen. Ahora solo nos queda esperar al resultado significativo.



¿Acaso China, o Venezuela, o cualquier otro con un sistema aparentemente diferente no se benefician de eso mismo?

Mientras exista competencia en lugar de cooperación, seguirá la depredación del hombre por el hombre. No veo a nadie trabajando para solucionar esto, solo retórica y enfrentamientos.


----------



## llabiegu (19 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ojalá y tuviéramos más diplomáticos valientes y con coraje como este señor.
> No tiene desperdicio lo que dice.
> Ojo, dice que Polonia quiere reclamar kaliningrado, acojonante vamos



Video clarificador, conviene verlo


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Con no haberles vendio armas por calderilla, ya hubiera ayudado a los armenios.

El problema de Rusia desde la caida de la URss es que no han tenido una politica exterior sensata, muchos bandazos, perdida de aliados por agradar a los yanquis ( para nada claro ) , sanciones a posibles aliados como Corea del Norte o Iran, etc... No se centran. Quizas ahora que occidente les ha dejado claro que son el enemigo espabilen un poco.

Se han dejado fuero cientos de miles de millones, con el 10% podian haber ayuado a fuerzas amigas en todas las ex-republicas para hacerse un buen colchon de aliados. A veces financiar con lo que valen 2 aviones cambia un gobierno, es mucho más barato que una guerra, en eso deben aprender de los anglos.


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Jul 2022)

orgulloso eh? en vez de defender ceuta y melilla a caer abatido a mayor gloria de los piratas


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Irán es más pobre que Rusia. No les llega para comprar una mesa, aunque sea de Ikea.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con no haberles vendio armas por calderilla, ya hubiera ayudado a los armenios.
> 
> El problema de Rusia desde la caida de la URss es que no han tenido una politica exterior sensata, muchos bandazos, perdida de aliados por agradar a los yanquis ( para nada claro ) , sanciones a posibles aliados como Corea del Norte o Iran, etc... No se centran. Quizas ahora que occidente les ha dejado claro que son el enemigo espabilen un poco.
> 
> Se han dejado fuero cientos de miles de millones, con el 10% podian haber ayuado a fuerzas amigas en todas las ex-republicas para hacerse un buen colchon de aliados. A veces financiar con lo que valen 2 aviones cambia un gobierno, es mucho más barato que una guerra, en eso deben aprender de los anglos.



El problema basicamente es que Gorbachov y Yelsin trabajaban para Estados Unidos (esto está más que demostrado) y Estados Unidos les dijo lo que tenían que hacer.


----------



## mazuste (19 Jul 2022)

¿Esto explicaría la purga en Kiev?

_* @Worldsource24
-
37m*_
* #BREAKING: Hace dos días se evitó un intento de asesinato de Zelensky, 
según acaba de decir Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Administración Presidencial de Ucrania.*


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon, cerdo, esto va por ti:



Creo que su peluquero es ucraniano...


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Acaso China, o Venezuela, o cualquier otro con un sistema aparentemente diferente no se benefician de eso mismo?
> 
> Mientras exista competencia en lugar de cooperación, seguirá la depredación del hombre por el hombre. No veo a nadie trabajando para solucionar esto, solo retórica y enfrentamientos.



No.

En la época de la urss, tenian cierto comercio justo con su aliados. No eran depredadores totales como los anglos.

Cierto que habia diferencias entre la elite y el tio medio, pero esa diferencia era de varias ordenes de magnitud respecto al capitalismo. Por eso en todos esos paises la esperanza de vida ha bajado, las matematicas son tozudas los pobres mueren antes aunque sean pobres con un ordenador. La pobreza son las cosas basicas, casa, cultura ,estudios, trabajo seguro. Lo tenian y lo perdieron, triste peor estan pagando su precio

El tema de la libertad economica es una puta farsa. En cualquier empresa grande se PLANIFICA, no planificar la economia de un pais, depender de compañias que pueden comprar a los politicos es pobreza para el tio medio. Las mismas macroempresas que planifican sus movimientos con enormes cantidades de asesores, matematicos, expertos en geopolita. estadisticos, que influyen para que el "mercado" se ajuste a sus deseos, le venden a la plebe que el estado no debe planificar. Si la plebe se lo compra se merece su destino.

El capitalismo es una piramide afilada, vale el comunismo o el socialismo no seran una meseta pero si son un cono muy trucado ya tienes ahi la diferencia en recursos.

Puedes mantener un estado planificado comunistas/socialista o hibrido con unos recursos estables durante decadas. Uno capitalista no. ¿La cagaron en cosas? El perdedor siempre la ha cagado más que el ganador en cualquier competición. El tema es que se fiaron de los de aquí , jeje los de este lado eran más hdp. 

Lo que nos estan contando no se sostiene. No se puede decrecer. No se puede parar, esto es una moto de gran cilindrada no un motocarro como se pare te la pegas.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Tanque ruso huyendo como una ratilla hasta que es cazado por la artillería ucraniana.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Top5 (19 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los rusos le vuelven a abrir la espita del gas a los alemanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede que ciertas cosas tengan relación...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *EE.UU. amenaza con sanciones si Irán entrega drones a Rusia *
> 
> 
> Teherán y Moscú han desmentido los rumores sobre el supuesto suministro de cientos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> ...



Antes bombardeaban el país y luego pasaban un nivel para ver cómo había quedado de aplanado. Ahora sancionan. Tio Sam, tú antes molabas,


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema basicamente es que Gorbachov y Yelsin trabajaban para Estados Unidos (esto está más que demostrado) y Estados Unidos les dijo lo que tenían que hacer.



Las armas tambien las vendio Putin. Putin creyo que le dejarian una silla en la mesa, no vio lo evidente no le necesitan. Sigue dicien que lso Ucranianos engañaron a los franceses y alemanes al no cumplir los acuerdos de Minsk. Es algo infantil, todos los de la mesa salvo los rusos sabian que no se iban a cumplir. Les tomaron el pelo. Tienen que aceptarlo y aprender.


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Negociaciones con el "amigo Recep" en Irán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene mejor aspecto Putin que Erdoğan.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

Video con traducción simultánea al inglés de la rueda de prensa conjunta (23 m) de los presidentes de Irán, Rusia y Turquía.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

Jo, cuánta gente pidiendo permiso para ir a echar un pis..


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo Iraní y el gigante energético ruso Gazprom han firmado este martes un memorando de cooperación, informa la agencia persa Tasnim.
> 
> El director ejecutivo de la petrolera estatal iraní, Mohsen Khojste Mehr, señaló que la suscripción del documento *supone la mayor inversión extranjera* en la historia de la industria petrolera del país, atrayendo varias decenas de miles de millones de dólares de la parte rusa para el desarrollo de yacimientos de gas y de crudo.
> 
> ...



No hay recursos no....  para los europeos....


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Video con traducción simultánea al inglés de la rueda de prensa conjunta (23 m) de los presidentes de Irán, Rusia y Turquía.



No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.

Turquía es un caballo de troya.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No.
> 
> En la época de la urss, tenian cierto comercio justo con su aliados. No eran depredadores totales como los anglos.
> 
> ...



Pues nos la vamos a pegar, no te quepa duda.


----------



## rejon (19 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania pide a EEUU aumentar el suministro de sistemas de cohetes de precisión.*
El Ministro de Defensa de *Ucrania* pidió el martes a las potencias ocidentales que aumenten drásticamente el suministro de sistemas de cohetes de precisión, que implican un "cambio de juego" que podría permitir una contraofensiva contra los invasores rusos.

"Estos sistemas nos permitieron destruir aproximadamente 30 centros de comando y depósitos de municiones", aseguró en forma virtual el ministro Oleksiy Reznikov ante el Atlantic Council, un centro de reflexión de Washington.

Desde mediados de junio, Estados Unidos ha entregado ocho unidades del sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad M142, o Himars, que pueden atacar con precisión objetivos en un radio de 80 kilómetros con la munición proporcionada, en tanto ya planes para entregar otros cuatro.


----------



## delhierro (19 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues nos la vamos a pegar, no te quepa duda.



Lo tengo claro. He tomado las medidas posibles, quizas no sean suficientes ( la "liberdad" esa que nos cuentan no permite mucho ) pero por sorpresa no me va a pillar.

Y porque Putin es timorato, si llega a atacar en serio y cortado todo el primer dia estariamos recogiendo las patatas con azada. Pero le ha regalado tiempo a occidente. Aun así la falta de energia hara su trabajo, y no descarto que al final se ponga serio, la presión crece en su campo.









Стрелков. "Критикуешь - предлагай!"


Давненько не писал о том, что надо сделать в военно-политическом плане, чтобы рассчитывать на победу в текущей войне. 1. Политические меры. 1.1. Официально определить политические цели войны. Подчеркиваю - не "СВО", а войны. 1.1.1. Воссоединение Новороссии с Российской Федерацией по...




antimaydan.info





No estoy de acuerdo con el tipo, pero al menos es de los que jugaron el pellejo en primera linea. Y la mayoría de las cosas que dice son muy sensatas.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

*Inflation soars 9.6% in Europe with Spain among the most affected countries*









Inflation soars 9.6% in Europe with Spain among the most affected countries


Inflation has increased a whopping 9.6 per cent in Europe, with Spain sitting high on the leader board, according to a new report by Eurostat. The rate of




euroweeklynews.com





Pero ejke estamos parando a Putin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalikatres (19 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú sin duda alguna el mas GILIPOLLAS y JAPUTA totalmente conocido......



Peaso hilo chinchetero con lenguaje normalizado.


----------



## Peineto (19 Jul 2022)

El periódico francés France Soir publicó ayer la noticia de que el Antonov ucraniano que se estrelló en Grecia recientemente, se encontraba aparcado en Paris 36 horas antes.

EXCLU: L’Antonov ukrainien qui s'est écrasé en Grèce avait stationné à Paris, 36 heures avant

Habría que saber lo que se cargó en Paris primero, y lo que se cargó después en Camp Bondsteel.


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

_Amor a primera VISA_

El Español
24 de mayo 2022
*Deja a su mujer por una refugiada ucraniana a los 10 días de acogerla en casa: "Amor a primera vista"
Tony Garnett se divorció de su esposa Lorna porque se había enamorado de Sofiia, que llegó a su hogar el 4 de mayo procedente de Lviv.*

Hoy, 19 de julio de 2022


----------



## niraj (19 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Estamos creyendo ingenuamente que la guerra de las sanciones es una cuestión
> puramente de EEUU, y Alemania, Bruxelas...habrían caído en una trampa imperial
> ( Puede que sea así, también) con los adiestrados caniches correspondientes,
> pensando en que son idiotas premium cuando podrían comprar su necesario gas
> ...



Por supuesto que se trataba de un ataque *conjunto* *USA-UE *para hundir la economía rusa con la esperanza de hundir y dividir el país en pequeñitas rusias fácilmente saqueables, como ocurrió con muchas de las exrepúblicas de la URSS

Hace años que la UE comenzó sus planes de prescindir del gas ruso y poder realizar el ataque económico sin mayores problemas. Y seguramente el plan estaba bien diseñado... el problema es que Rusia ha adelantado la crisis, cambiando los tiempos y tomando a la UE y OTAN con el pie cambiado.

De hecho, en marzo no se planteaba la unión de Ucrania a la OTAN, sino que iban a poner la base para que se uniera en unos años, posiblemente hacia 2025, que coincide con la fecha en la que la UE había programado sus planes verdes y no tan verdes para prescindir del gas ruso.

Y añadir también que tanto Suecia como Finlandia no han decidido de un lunes para el viernes unirse a la OTAN. Eso es algo que lleva años de negociaciones, de preparación, de decisiones. Y ahora ya se oyen algunas voces que sitúan el comienzo de estas negociaciones en 2018

Como dice Bolton, preparar golpes de estado necesita mucho esfuerzo


----------



## vettonio (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.



...para la OTAN?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Video con traducción simultánea al inglés de la rueda de prensa conjunta (23 m) de los presidentes de Irán, Rusia y Turquía.











Jomeini y el actual presidente de Irán vienen siendo el equivalente a CARRERO BLANCO .

El llamado rey Juan Carlos viene siendo el equivalente a Zelenski o lo que fue en su día el Sha de Persia ( son figuras de poder rimbombantes para intimidar a la borregada y el establishment de un país y poder controlar su soberanía ) 

Si no fuese por Jomeini todo el petróleo iraní estaría en manos de los americanos hace décadas. 






en 2018 murieron 398.000 iraníes con 83 millones de habitantes y 427.000 españoles sin contar abortos . La esperanza de vida es un cálculo faláz


Para calcular la esperanza de vida en España, se tendría que tener en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, que no nacerán ni ellos ni los hijos de sus hijos . Además si los perros y gatos que sustituyen a los hijos que no se tienen, cuya esperanza de...




www.burbuja.info









__





Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados. El atentado fue una PSYOP. Corina dice que Juan Carlos traía maletas llenas de millones de Bahrein o Abu


https://fuentesinformadas.com/corinna-el-emerito-trae-maletas-con-cinco-millones-por-la-base-de-torrejon-cada-vez-que-va-a-bahrein-o-abu-dhabi La examante de don Juan Carlos, Corinna zu Sayn-Wittgenstein, mantiene que el rey emérito trae ilegalmente «cinco millones cada vez que va a la Fórmula...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (19 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Por supuesto que se trataba de un ataque *conjunto* *USA-UE *para hundir la economía rusa con la esperanza de hundir y dividir el país en pequeñitas rusias fácilmente saqueables, como ocurrió con muchas de las exrepúblicas de la URSS
> 
> Hace años que la UE comenzó sus planes de prescindir del gas ruso y poder realizar el ataque económico sin mayores problemas. Y seguramente el plan estaba bien diseñado... el problema es que Rusia ha adelantado la crisis, cambiando los tiempos y tomando a la UE y OTAN con el pie cambiado.
> 
> ...



Algo así como ir a por lana y salir trasquilado.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tiene mejor aspecto Putin que Erdoğan.



Que dicen los globalistas que putin agoniza


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Puede que ciertas cosas tengan relación...



Vaya tiro en el pie que nos hemos pegado.
Para este viaje no necesitábamos alforjas.

Y la imagen de fortaleza de la UE... eso es impagable.

A partir de ahora, el resto de dirigentes de la UE podrán entender a Viruelo cuando los ningunéen allá donde vayan:


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.



No están mal las Azerbaiyanas, poco más puedo decir.


----------



## El Mercader (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ...para la OTAN?



Para todo el mundo. Estos van a su bola.


----------



## volador (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y así como *Vietnam consumió la economía norteamericana* (perdió el patrón oro, subió la inflación, luego Volker la llevó a la recesión), *Afganistán* consumió la rusa (y la crisis llevó a la caída del muro y luego a la disolución de las URSS).
> 
> Tienes razón que Ucrania estaba planificada para ser "el Vietnam" (o el "nuevo Afganistán") *para los rusos*, pero virtud a su "_extrema lentitud_", resulta que se ha convertido* en el "Vietnam 2.0" PARA EE.UU !! *
> 
> ...



Interesante, la comparación, yo también veo una gran similitud entre Vietnam y Ucrania pero tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa, la Guerra de Vietnam duró casi 15 años y esta solo lleva 3 meses, todavía queda mucha tela que cortar.

En la Vietnam los Rusos ponían las pasta, los vietnamitas la sangre y los americanos pasta y sangre, en esta los Ucranianos la sangre, los americanos la pasta y los Rusos la pasta y la sangre. En parte se cambian las tornas.

En los 15 años de guerra en Vietnam las economías rusas y americanos unas veces fueron mejor, otras peor y allí siguieron partiéndose la cara.

Una cosa está clara desde que el hombre es hombre y existen la guerras. Una guerra solo se gana cuando una de las partes acepta la derrota y otra vez vuelvo al ejemplo de Vietnam

En Vietnam los americanos no perdieron ni una sola de las batallas y perdieron la guerra, es más los vietnamitas no solo no ganaron ni una sola de las batallas si no que fueron machacados y las pocas veces que plantaron cara como en Ke Sham o el Tet fueron brutalmente apalizados, pero como jamás aceptaron la derrota y siguieron luchando al final ganaron la guerra.

Cuando dentro de quizás 3 ó 4 años se sienten rusos y ucranianos a negociar un alto el fuego ya veremos que pinta tiene la cosa.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los rusos le vuelven a abrir la espita del gas a los alemanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Algún link que sustente lo que dice esta persona?


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Algún link que sustente lo que dice esta persona?











Exclusive: Russia seen restarting gas exports from Nord Stream 1 on schedule


Russian gas flows via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline are seen restarting on time on Thursday after the completion of scheduled maintenance, two sources familiar with the export plans told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

¿Y te preguntas por qué estoy a favor de Rusia? A la mierda el orden mundial liberal y todos esos matones degenerados que lo promueven. Europa debe deshacerse de la influencia estadounidense, ahora.

*Rachel Levine, subsecretaria de Salud de Biden: Necesitamos “empoderar” a los niños para que usen bloqueadores de la pubertad y se sometan a una cirugía de reasignación de sexo.*


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Algún link que sustente lo que dice esta persona?



Acabo de verlo en el economista.
Yo tenía mis dudas de que Rusia cortase así como así.... Le conviene vender el gas a los europeos y más ahora en rublos y con un rublo fuerte.
Abrirá y cerrará el grifo según le interese y según las tonterías que digan Von der Hitler y el perrito Boborrell. A más tonterías lo cierra a más sensatez lo abre. Y no dudéis que para octubre primará la sensatez.
Como dicen los foreros que viven en Rusia o tienen familia, desconocemos la mentalidad rusa. Al igual que en la propia guerra lo están tomando con calma y no han entrado a saco pues con los recursos lo mismo. Y mientras China y otros compradores no cubran completamente la demanda, básicamente eso no sucederá hasta que se construya el gasoducto por Siberia y Mongolia, Rusia seguirá vendiendo gas a Europa, menos y más caro, pero lo hará.
Y a su vez los dirigentes europeos meten miedo a la población que está muy desmadrada este verano y por supuesto podrán vender como un éxito la no interrupción del suministro.


----------



## Malevich (19 Jul 2022)

La Rusia de hoy es capaz de sentar a la mesa al "Shah de Persia" y al "sultan turco"… enemigos ancestrales desde la noche de los tiempos. Enemigos desde mucho antes de que el primer turco pisase Anatolia. "Los turanios", los salvajes de las estepas, las fuerzas del mal del Libro de los Reyes, el Shahname del gran Firdusi. La ciudad, la civilización, el zoroastrismo , el Imperio frente a la oscuridad, el chamanismo y la horda. El león contra el lobo...y solo mucho después, la Shia contra la Sunna.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No.
> 
> En la época de la urss, tenian cierto comercio justo con su aliados. No eran depredadores totales como los anglos.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo China se está beneficiando de la desgracia en que viven Ucrania y Rusia. También Venezuela. Acabamos de ver como a Irán le viene rodada la situación. Le podemos aplicar cualquier receta, pero mientras sigamos compitiendo, capitalistas, socialistas, o lo que sea, siempre el bienestar del vecino sera nuestro malestar, si coincide que producimos/comerciamos con los mismos insumos. Esto sucede hasta en la calle con el pequeño comercio. Te montan otro negocio como el tuyo cerca, y te joden, pues parte de tu clientela se va a ir ahí.

Recrear diferentes modelos sociales sobre la base del comercio buscando el perfecto, es tratar de una enfermedad los síntomas sin ir a la causa. Y ésta es la competencia. No hay más.


----------



## Roedr (19 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Jomeini y el actual presidente de Irán vienen siendo el equivalente a CARRERO BLANCO .
> 
> El llamado rey Juan Carlos viene siendo el equivalente a Zelenski o lo que fue en su día el Sha de Persia ( son figuras de poder rimbombantes para intimidar a la borregada y el establishment de un país y poder controlar su soberanía )
> 
> ...



Lo de Jomeini y el petróleo/soberanía iraní puede ser. Pero ese puñetero chalao ha hecho que la mejor sociedad musulmana que existe viva en una teocracia atrasadísima. Sin ese majadero ahora mismo Irán podría ser una potencial mundial en muchos aspectos. Conozco varios iranís, y no son moros atrasados. Tienen gente de mucho nivel.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Acabo de verlo en el economista.
> Yo tenía mis dudas de que Rusia cortase así como así.... Le conviene vender el gas a los europeos y más ahora en rublos y con un rublo fuerte.
> Abrirá y cerrará el grifo según le interese y según las tonterías que digan Von der Hitler y el perrito Boborrell. A más tonterías lo cierra a más sensatez lo abre. Y no dudéis que para octubre primará la sensatez.
> Como dicen los foreros que viven en Rusia o tienen familia, desconocemos la mentalidad rusa. Al igual que en la propia guerra lo están tomando con calma y no han entrado a saco pues con los recursos lo mismo. Y mientras China y otros compradores no cubran completamente la demanda, básicamente eso no sucederá hasta que se construya el gasoducto por Siberia y Mongolia, Rusia seguirá vendiendo gas a Europa, menos y más caro, pero lo hará.
> Y a su vez los dirigentes europeos meten miedo a la población que está muy desmadrada este verano y por supuesto podrán vender como un éxito la no interrupción del suministro.



Si le suministro es intermitente es mejor no tenerlo


----------



## niraj (19 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Una de dos... o el autor de esa nota cometió el mismo error anterior mío (*confundir el aporte de 9000 millones europeo con los 5000 millones que pedía Ucrania POR MES*), o bien Zelinsky *ha AUMENTADO su pedido al doble* (9000 millones) y se cruzan ambas noticias por la similitud de sus cifras.
> 
> En todo caso si había "una fuente" que hablaba de 9000 millones MENSUALES. A saber si es correcta o producto de una mala interpretación. Pero el dato está.



Sí, si, es correcto, la última cifra que yo sepa por la que iba pidiendo eran 9000 millones mensuales... y digo que yo sepa porque esto es como el precio del pan, que cada día que vas a comprar, lo han subido

Para hacernos una idea de la dimensión de lo que pide, eso corresponde aprox. un 65% del PIB total del país


----------



## Impresionante (19 Jul 2022)

Putin: EE.UU. debería dejar de saquear al pueblo sirio y de sacar petróleo


----------



## coscorron (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Si le suministro es intermitente es mejor no tenerlo



Esto no va así ... Esto es un yonqui que sólo conoce a un camello que tiene mercancia. Pillará lo que le den y al precio que le pongan.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es divertido ver como los rojillos de mierda os pajeais con Putin que es lo mas conservador que hay. Hala, a avric jrande.



Los rojillos de mierda estan con zelensky...

Y los azules de mierda tambien..... 

Y los indepes de mierda tambien...

Como españa es un pauis de mierda, todos los de mierda, estan con la mierda. 

Pero los que no son mierda.... Que son una minoria.. . . Azules..... Pardos.. . . Rojos.. . .centralistas.... Republicanos de verdad. ...Indepes de verdad... . .conservadores de verdad.... Esos estamos con un pais que tiene dos cojones y no se deja amedrentar


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Cojea de la pierna derecha. Lo que no sé, es si se debe al saltito final o que ya venía tocado.


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Si le suministro es intermitente es mejor no tenerlo



Mucho mejor morir de frío para hacer rabiar a Putin.
Todos al paro, con apagones intermitentes para que Putin rabie.

Algunos no os enteráis que NECESITAMOS esa energía o de lo contrario vamos a terminar como en Sri Lanka.

Y cuando eso pase, nuestros "amigos" de la OTAN, que PARA NADA nos han llevado al huerto, seguro que se dejan la piel por nosotros.

Seguro que para ese momento, EEUU renuncia a un porcentaje importante de su propio consumo para que sus amigos europeos puedan comer y no morir de frío en la oscuridad del invierno.

DESPIERTA, COÑO.
EEUU YA NO ESTÁ DE PRIMO DE ZUMOSOL.
ESTAMOS SOLOS.


----------



## niraj (19 Jul 2022)

Noticia interesante que no se si habrá publicado en los medios




[Forwarded from Chinese Threat]
[ Photo ]
Para noviembre, las cinco economías más grandes del sudeste asiático, Filipinas, Malasia, Indonesia, Singapur y Tailandia, firmarán un acuerdo para integrar sus sistemas de pago móvil. 

Esto hará que las transferencias transfronterizas sean mucho más eficientes y fomentará el comercio en los países de la ASEAN.

Los pagos se realizarán en moneda extranjera por los bancos regionales mediante un intercambio directo entre pares de divisas* sin el uso del Dólar estadounidense.*









Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Noticia interesante que no se si habrá publicado en los medios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128978
> 
> ...



Algunos ya nos olíamos la tostada:






*Tema mítico* : - China se nos come


Con China a la cabeza y sin EE.UU.: Nace en Asia el mayor bloque comercial del mundo Con China a la cabeza y sin EE.UU.: Nace en Asia el mayor bloque comercial del mundo Quince economías de Asia-Pacífico han firmado este domingo el mayor tratado de libre comercio del mundo, un bloque con...




www.burbuja.info





De Noviembre de 2020.

Si es que nos dan por todas partes y ni nos enteramos, joder.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La Rusia de hoy es capaz de sentar a la mesa al "Shah de Persia" y al "sultan turco"… enemigos ancestrales desde la noche de los tiempos. Enemigos desde mucho antes de que el primer turco pisase Anatolia. "Los turanios", los salvajes de las estepas, las fuerzas del mal del Libro de los Reyes, el Shahname del gran Firdusi. La ciudad, la civilización, el zoroastrismo , el Imperio frente a la oscuridad, el chamanismo y la horda. El león contra el lobo...y solo mucho después, la Shia contra la Sunna.



Y ya tiene en buenos terminos a India y China. Excepto Pakistan, Japón y en mucha menor medida, Filipinas, toda Asia se esta uniendo y montandose un mundo a su medida en torno a Rusia y sus inmensas reservas de materias primas.

No lo digo con admiracion, ni soy proruso (ni de lo otro), lo digo acojonado porque en este juego Rusia es el yunque, USA el martillo y nosotros somos lo que queda en medio. 

Sin ejercitos que merezcan ese nombre, sin materias primas y dirigidos por completos mediocres.

Nos van a dar por culo. Mucho.


----------



## piru (19 Jul 2022)

Seguimos con el cambio de relato en El Mundo, van reconociendo cositas:



*"A Ucrania se le atraganta la Historia*
El fulminante relevo del embajador ucraniano en Alemania por alabar a una figura tan polémica como Stepan Bandera recupera la controvertida visión que mantiene el país sobre muchos ultra nacionalistas que fueron aliados de los nazis."

"La prisión de Lontshoko es un reflejo de aquellos años turbulentos en los que las fronteras del este de Europa eran un concepto tan fluido y perecedero como los estados. Una realidad vaporosa y moldeable como la misma historia que ha quedado de legado para las futuras generaciones de ucranianos."

*"BANDERA, UN ELEMENTO DE POLARIZACIÓN*
"Hay dos Bandera. El real, el Bandera xenófobo cuyos seguidores participaron en el asesinato de judíos, y el del imaginario nacional ucraniano que *lo percibe como una especie de Robin Hood *dispuesto a ofrecer su vida para luchar por la independencia de Ucrania y contra la dominación soviética", explica Gritzak, nativo de la región de Lviv."









A Ucrania se le atraganta la Historia


La prisión de Lontshoko es un reflejo de aquellos años turbulentos en los que las fronteras del este de Europa eran un concepto tan fluido y perecedero como los estados. Una...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *ESTAMOS SOLOS.*



Totalmente de acuerdo , o se unen o van al arcén!


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y ya tiene en buenos terminos a India y China. Excepto Pakistan, Japón y en mucha menor medida, Filipinas, toda Asia se esta uniendo y montandose un mundo a su medida en torno a Rusia y sus inmensas reservas de materias primas.



Tienen energía.
Tienen industria.
Tienen población joven.
Tienen armas nucleares.

No tenemos energía.
Hemos deslocalizado la industria.
Nuestras sociedades están tan vetustas que nos dejamos invadir.
Tenemos armas nucleares.

No se, está dificil la cosa...

Bueno, se me olvidaba, nosotros tenemos _*Wunderwaffe*_ a saco:







La caída será que ni el saqueo de Roma por Alarico en 410.

Nos vamos a cagar la pata abajo.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Azerbaián es Turquía, y Turquía es OTan.
Nada que hacer de momento allí.


----------



## Zappa (19 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo , o se unen o van al arcén!



¿Unirnos a quien?

La UE ya está unida en su estupidez suicida.

Me parece que nadie más se quiere subir al barco, será que es verdad que eso que vemos muchos, que el agua está entrando en el barco y NOS HUNDIMOS, por más que diga la BBC, el NY POST y el Sursum Corda que no, que el barco europeo es el mejor del mundo.

Ni el Titanic, vamos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Jomeini y el petróleo/soberanía iraní puede ser. Pero ese puñetero chalao ha hecho que la mejor sociedad musulmana que existe viva en una teocracia atrasadísima. Sin ese majadero ahora mismo Irán podría ser una potencial mundial en muchos aspectos. Conozco varios iranís, y no son moros atrasados. Tienen gente de mucho nivel.



creo que no has entendido mi post .

De no ser por Jomeini ahora Irán sería un país como España :

*La deuda pública en España* ha crecido en el primer trimestre de 2022 en 26.618 millones de euros y se sitúa en *1.453.853 millones*.

*Es decir UN BILLÓN Y MEDIO DE EUROS A PAGAR EN GENERACIONES VENIDERAS ! *

Esta cifra supone que la deuda alcanzó el 117,7% del PIB en España, La deuda pública en Irán en 2019 fue de *248.525 millones de euros A PESAR DE LAS SANCIONES Y EL BLOQUEO DESDE HACE DÉCADAS PARA QUE SE DEJEN SAQUEAR. *

En Irán no hay :

- feminismo ( que es la castración de las mujeres para impedir que sean madres )
- familias destruidas
- toda la población drogándose con múltiples sustancias y pornografía
- la bomba gay ( hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma promiscua y estéril como los gays )
- gatos en vez de hijos
- invasión migratoria
- enfrentamiento entre regiones y millones de Españoles odian a su patria a la que no quieren pertenecer
- movimientos secesionistas y terrorismo
- demonización de cualquier ideología que no sea la dominante
- desprecio de nuestros antepasados y alteración de la historia reciente con la finalidad de intimidar a quien no sea socialista.
- población esclavizada que no puede ni pagar la vivienda ni tener una vida digna con su familia
- impuestos abusivos y saqueadores para financiar tramas de ingeniería social como el coronavirus o el rescate bancario
- medios de información manipuladores y televisión para subnormales
- ausencia total de enseñanzas filosóficas que ayudan a la población a vivir mejor y calmar su mente.
- desaparición de los rituales religiosos que estructuraban la vida ....


*¿ crees que muchas mujeres y hombres iraníes dejarían su país para vivir en España ? *









Presidente de Irán: “Hemos reducido la deuda externa”


A pesar de las sanciones de Estados Unidos, Irán no tuvo que acudir a los fondos monetarios internacionales, afirmó Hassan Rouhani. - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr













Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com




.









Deuda Pública de Irán 2019


La deuda pública en Irán en 2019 fue de 248.525 millones de euros, creció 71.169 millones desde 2018 cuando fue de 177.356 millones de euros,.




datosmacro.expansion.com




.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.



Creo que más bien Turquía se mueve entre dos aguas por que sabe que le conviene. Dada su posición estratégica y su poder militar, se puede permitir sus devaneos. Ellos tienen su propia visión de futuro. Estar de parte de la OTAN y llegar a ciertos compromisos, es algo que por ahora les interesa, ya veremos cuanto dura ¿o acaso no recordamos las cuentas pendientes que tienen con los anglosajones? y pese a ser suní ¿podrán olvidar la participación saudí en la destrucción del Imperio Otomano? y encima se quedaron la Meca. Menudas ganas les tienen que tener a los saudís.

Pero sí, fiarse de los turcos en relaciones internacionales es de ingenuos... como fiarse de cualquier otro. Al final esto es una merienda de lobos, siempre lo ha sido.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.



Es un caballo de troya. Pero a ambos lados



niraj dijo:


> Noticia interesante que no se si habrá publicado en los medios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128978
> 
> ...



Otro del G7 real, Indonesia, que se desdolizará, si existe ese palabro


----------



## Gotthard (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Azerbaián es Turquía, y Turquía es OTan.
> Nada que hacer de momento allí.



Dejemoslo en que Azerbaián es Turquía. La Sublime Puerta anda en misa y repicando, y en cualquier momento da una sorpresa.

Con esta movida se han barajado las cartas geopoliticas y hay que empezar una partida nueva. Entre Turquía e Irán hay toda una Mesopotamia a repartir (o por la que darse de hostias, pero Putin esta por lo primero, creo yo, si no le joden a su titere Sirio).


----------



## aurariola (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.



dicho lo cual sin rusia, armenia ya hubiera desaparecido por completo, en la reciente guerra en karabak los armenios llevaban tiempo tonteando con la otan y la union europea, eso dio margen a turquia para meterse de lleno en el patio trasero ruso y armenia como pais fue incapaz de enfrentarse a azerbaiyan traicionando compleamente a los de nagorno karabakh.................... si ellos no fueron capaces de luchar perdirselo a los rusos parece pedir mucho.............


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dice Reuters, sin citar fuente alguna, que este jueves se reabre el Nord Stream...aunque probablemente suministrando menos gas que antes.
> 
> Exclusive: Russia seen restarting gas exports from Nord Stream 1 on schedule
> 
> Podría estar relacionado con la noticia de que la UE va a levantar sanciones a bancos rusos. Noticia de esta mañana.



Me autocito:

Putin acaba de afirmar que otra turbina del Nord Stream 1, se va a mandar a mantenimiento a lo largo de los próximos días


----------



## Epicii (19 Jul 2022)

Para llevarle la contraria a Putin se alían con un descuartizador de periodistas...por los valores occidentales y eso...


----------



## Epicii (19 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tiene mejor aspecto Putin que Erdoğan.





vettonio dijo:


> _Amor a primera VISA_
> 
> El Español
> 24 de mayo 2022
> ...



Normal, cambio una camioneta fiat modelo 1980, por un ferrari 2020...


----------



## Salamandra (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.



Y un intento de derrocamiento por parte de la OTAN. Además tiene sus más y sus menos con ciertas facciones de Kurdos,bastante mimados por la OTAN o algunos países de la alianza.

Turquía es un país mercenario, con una posición estratégica envidiable y un buen ejército. Por otro lado no aplica sanciones y se venderá al mejor postor porque en ambos bandos tiene cabida y solito en ambos bandos pueden hacerle la pirula porque no es leal más que si mismo o a su líder.

Con el pueblo palestino y con los lugares sagrados estará con el pueblo palestino seguro y en la cuestión de los lugares de culto compartidos entre Israel y los musulmanes seguro que tiene su sitio del otro lado.


----------



## frangelico (19 Jul 2022)

Con dos cojones, se pasan el derecho internacional la lógica y la geometría por ahí abajo. Esperemos que Grecia sea capaz de resistir o que la cercana muerte de Cerdogan congele esos planes.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (19 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.



Irán nunca soportará un estado vecino como Azerbaiyán en manos de la OTAN, antes la invadirá y Rusia participará.
Nagorno Karabaj puso los muertos en la última guerra, mientras Armenia solo miraba. Se dice que una de las condiciones para que Armenia entre en la UE era dejar que Nagorno pasara a manos de Azerbaiyán. Los rusos exigieron conversaciones de paz, solo en la tercera es que aceptaron los armenios-azerís, eso posibilitó que Rusia enviara un cuerpo de paz a Nagorno. Pasa que Irán estaba moviendo tropas a la frontera con Azerbaiyán.
El sueño del gobierno armenio, tan corrupto como el de Ucrania, es entrar a la OTAN, solo que Rusia y supongo Irán nunca lo permitirán.


----------



## Iskra (20 Jul 2022)

Rusia alcanza récord diario de suministro de gas a China


Los servicios de abastecimiento responden a un contrato firmado el pasado 2014 entre las dos naciones, con una vigencia de 30 años.




diario-octubre.com




Los servicios de abastecimiento responden a un contrato firmado el pasado 2014 entre las dos naciones, con una vigencia de 30 años.

La empresa gasística estatal de Rusia, Gazprom, registró este lunes un nuevo récord histórico de suministros diarios de gas nacional a China a través del gasoducto Poder de Siberia.

En este sentido, la compañía precisó que el servicio de gas hacia el país asiático responde a un acuerdo establecido entre la entidad y la Corporación Nacional del Petróleo de China (CNPC).

De acuerdo con Gazprom, el suministro de gas a natural a China aumentó en un 63,4 por ciento en el primer semestre del año en curso.



Asimismo, el ente señaló que el pasado 2021 la compañía rusa abasteció a la CNPC con 10.390 millones de metros cúbicos de gas.

Vale precisar que el gasoducto, desde el año 2019 transporta el gas natural desde el este de Siberia hasta China, lo cual representa una distancia de 3.000 kilómetros.

Con relación al volumen de gas suministrado a través del Poder de Siberia, se estima que alcance una capacidad proyectada de 38.000 millones de metros cúbicos para el 2025.

==========================================








Alertan sobre ataques de EEUU al sector petrolero de Venezuela


El primer vicepresidente del Partido Socialista Unido de Venezuela, Diosdado Cabello, recalcó ayer que Estados Unidos se mantiene activo en los ataques contra la infraestructura petrolera del país sudamericano.




diario-octubre.com




El primer vicepresidente del Partido Socialista Unido de Venezuela, Diosdado Cabello, recalcó ayer que Estados Unidos se mantiene activo en los ataques contra la infraestructura petrolera del país sudamericano.

«El imperialismo no descansa en sus ataques contra nuestra infraestructura petrolera, por lo que el pueblo tiene que estar alerta para derrotar estas acciones que buscan dañar nuestro país», enfatizó en rueda de prensa.

Cabello detalló que el ataque contra un gasoducto en el oriente es parte de estas acciones que adelantan los enemigos de esta Patria para dañarla y, de esta manera, derrotar a la Revolución Bolivariana.

El político recordó que «la derecha y el imperialismo no descansan, quisieran vernos arrastrados, pero eso no va a ocurrir».

Este Pueblo no se rinde», apostilló.

De esa manera, Cabello dejó claro que, pese a flexibilizar algunas sanciones contra el sector energético, Estados Unidos considera a Venezuela como un enemigo regional.

Vale recordar que, a causa de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, Estados Unidos se vio obligado a recurrir a Venezuela para buscar nuevas vías de suministro de combustibles.

La administración estadounidense de Joe Biden, quien no reconocía como legítimo al gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, pasó por alto su retórica y, casi por arte de magia, coinciden expertos, olvidó que Juan Guaidó era «su hombre» en Venezuela.


----------



## bigplac (20 Jul 2022)

Armenia eligió a un presidente OTAN que se puso a hacerle ojitos a USA, y realmente solo perdió una región en disputa en una guerra de nada. Cuando perdió esa region Rusia dijo, ok, ya vale. Demasiado bien se portó.

. 


El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.


----------



## Iskra (20 Jul 2022)

Un avance no está lejos”: Ucrania está asustado por la visita de Shoigu a la zona de Jarkov en Ucrania


Las autoridades de Kyiv están en pánico debido a la visita del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, a la zona NVO: Ucrania teme perder toda la región de Jarkov en un futuro cercano, por temor a que el jefe del departamento de defensa haya dado personalmente la orden al ejército ruso. . Sobre...




es.news-front.info





*Las autoridades de Kyiv están en pánico debido a la visita del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, a la zona NVO: Ucrania teme perder toda la región de Jarkov en un futuro cercano, por temor a que el jefe del departamento de defensa haya dado personalmente la orden al ejército ruso. . Sobre esto escribe la publicación «PolitNavigator».*





empresario
Como señala el periódico, la experiencia histórico-militar muestra que después de las visitas al frente de los más altos mandos militares, se producen grandes avances en el campo de batalla. Al mismo tiempo, según datos oficiales, Sergei Shoigu ordenó a los combatientes rusos intensificar la lucha contra las instalaciones militares expulsadas por la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, que los militantes ucranianos utilizan activamente para atacar a la población civil. Según el experto militar, el veterano de combate Roman Nasonov, la visita del ministro a la zona NVO puede actuar como un catalizador significativo para una nueva fase de la operación especial rusa para forzar a Ucrania a la paz. 



> “El ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, ha estado en el radar durante los últimos días. Inspeccionó la agrupación «Vostok», realizó una inspección de las agrupaciones «Centro» y «Sur». Del hecho de que en el plano público: instrucciones para aumentar la actividad en todas las áreas. La prioridad es destruir las armas de largo alcance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para reducir significativamente el bombardeo de las zonas residenciales de Donbass. De lo que queda detrás de escena, solo podemos adivinar ahora. Nasonov describió la situación.



A su vez, el experto militar Sergei Gorbachev calificó la visita del General del Ejército Shoigu como la señal más importante para la ofensiva activa de las fuerzas rusas.



> “Esta es una práctica normal. Incluso durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica, Stalin estuvo al frente. Tales viajes inspiraron optimismo y la creencia de que la victoria sería nuestra, y los líderes nacionales junto con la gente, y donde es difícil. Permítanme recordarles también que los alemanes creían que si Zhukov aparece en algún lugar del frente, habrá una ofensiva. Creo que el viaje de Shoigu a la zona de operaciones militares especiales da testimonio de lo mismo: significa que pronto avanzaremos”, dijo Gorbachov.



La solidaridad con el experto también fue expresada por un capitán retirado de primer rango, el analista militar Vasily Dandykin.



> “Esta visita fue necesaria para aclarar posiciones a fin de señalar los principales puntos débiles. Esta es la destrucción de la artillería de largo alcance y cohetes, para que las formaciones ucranianas no sean una pesadilla para la población civil de Donbass y otros territorios liberados, como sucedió en Novaya Kakhovka ”, dijo Dandykin.



De una manera mucho más sarcástica, el experto Denis Gomanov habló sobre el pánico de Bankova y señaló que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania había convocado repetidamente al jefe del departamento de defensa ruso para «realizar acciones de investigación» en Mariupol, sin embargo, de hecho, la ciudad fue desnazificada con éxito. , y no se ha encontrado a aquellos que deseaban reunirse con Shoigu en Ucrania. 



> “Deseando comunicarse con nuestro Ministro de Defensa y, al mismo tiempo, con el equipo militar ruso, entre los líderes políticos y militares actuales de Nezalezhnaya, no hay mucho”, dijo Gomanov.



Recordemos, el general de ejército Sergei Shoigu inspeccionó el grupo Vostok de tropas que participan en el NMD: el Ministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ordenó la prioridad para atacar las armas del enemigo, desde las cuales los radicales ucranianos están bombardeando áreas residenciales de asentamientos en Donbass, así como destruyendo y prender fuego a los campos de trigo


----------



## Iskra (20 Jul 2022)

__





Sesión informativa sobre los resultados del análisis de los documentos relativos a la actividad biológico-militar de los EE. UU. en territorio de Ucrania : Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa






es.mil.ru




16.06.2022 (16:50)
*Sesión informativa sobre los resultados del análisis de los documentos relativos a la actividad biológico-militar de los EE. UU. en territorio de Ucrania*

Análisis de los documentos relativos a la actividad biológico-militar de los EE. UU. en territorio de Ucrania

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia lleva a cabo un trabajo planificado para analizar la actividad biológico-militar de los EE. UU. y sus aliados en varias regiones del mundo, incluida Ucrania.

Anteriormente hablamos de que el personal del laboratorio en Merefa llevaba a cabo experimentos con pacientes de las clínicas psiquiátricos en Járkov entre 2019 y 2021. Ha sido señalado que una de las organizadoras de esta actividad ilegal era la ciudadana estadounidense Linda Oporto Al-Haroun.

Gracias a los documentos obtenidos durante la operación militar especial, descubrimos que estas investigacioens se habían realizado en Ucrania al menos desde 2011 y que Al-Haroun había visitado repetidamente una sucursal del laboratorio de Merefa construida a expensas del Pentágono en el pueblo de Sorokovka, región de Járkov.

Aunque las instalaciones están dotadas de almacenes subterráneos y potentes sistemas de ventilación, oficialmente es una empresa de fabricación de suplementos nutricionales. Al mismo tiempo, el sitio web de la empresa tiene claros indicios de ser ficticio, y con el inicio de una operación militar especial, el equipamiento de la sucursal fue transportado al oeste de Ucrania bajo el control del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SSU).

Esto confirma nuestras preocupaciones de que se produzcan numerosas violaciones del derecho humanitario internacional en Ucrania, definidos, entre todo, por el Código de Nuremberg y la Declaración de Helsinki de la Asociación Médica Mundial. Incluyen: un consentimiento voluntario del individuo para participar en un experimento; información sobre la investigación; prevención de sufrimiento físico o mental excesivo durante el experimento, así como torturas, trato inhumano o degradante.

Según la información disponible, se han probado neuromoduladores altamente activos en ciudadanos ucranianos vulnerables, que causaban, entre todo, daños irreversibles al sistema nervioso central. Es una clara violación de los tratados internacionales en el ámbito de derechos humanos.

Ya hemos mencionado el papel que desempeña el Centro Científico-Tecnológico (CCTU) de Ucrania en el programa militar de armas biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania.

Quisiera centrarme en el proyecto P-268. La Universidad Nacional Tarás Shevchenko de en Kiev y la Universidad Estatal de Colorado han participado en su implementación.

Cabe destacar el llamamiento del director ejecutivo del CCTU, Andrew Hood, al Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos para que organice la investigación del proyecto. Hood señala que “...más del 30% de los participantes son antiguos científicos experimentados en el desarrollo de armas de destrucción masiva...”.

El declarado objetivo del proyecto es estudiar las virus capaces de contagiar los mosquitos Aedes. De acuerdo con los términos de referencia, el producto viral fue elaborado por el instituto en Kiev y entregado a los EE. UU. para implementar investigaciones aerobiológicas de campaña.

El interés de los clientes estadounidenses por los mosquitos de esta especie los que son vectores de infecciones transmisibles como el dengue, el Zika y la fiebre amarilla no es casual.

Durante el último gran brote de fiebre amarilla en África (en 2013) hubo 170 mil casos de enfermedad grave, incluidos 60 mil casos mortales.

Todo el mundo recuerda la contaminación de mantas con el virus de la viruela para los indígenas de América, no se habla tanto de la contaminación de los ciudadanos guatemaltecos con un agente de la sífilis lo que ha sido reconocido por el presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama. El uso de pesticidas durante la guerra de Vietnam aún se discute más raro, pero la historia de los brotes deliberados en Cuba en los años 70 y 80 está completamente suprimida. Al mismo tiempo, los casos de utilización de los mosquitos Aedes como armas químicas, igualmente los que se utilizaban por el organismo militar de los EE. UU., han sido registrados en la demanda colectiva de los ciudadanos cubanos al gobierno de los EE. UU. y se presentaban a los Estados miembros de la Convención sobre Armas Químicas.

La demanda colectiva afirma que la epidemia de dengue de 1981 en Cuba que contaminó a 345 mil personas, entre las que 158 resultaron muertas, fue causada por el segundo serotipo del virus del dengue que no había sido registrado anteriormente en el Caribe y tenía unos claros signos de ser deliberada. El momento del ataque (finales de enero) ha sido elegido en consideración al ciclo biológico de los mosquitos vectores y fue óptimo para el posterior desarrollo del proceso epidémico. Además, el único lugar de la isla en el que no se registraron casos fue la base naval estadounidense en Guantánamo lo que se atribuye a la vacunación previa del personal militar contra el virus del dengue tipo 2.

En 1971, en Cuba se produjo un brote artificial de otra enfermedad vírica, la peste porcina africana (PPA). Durante la epizootia murieron 500 mil animales y el país sufrió considerables pérdidas económicas. Aunque no se habían registrado casos de la PPA en las Américas ni en el hemisferio occidental en general, fue Cuba donde han aparecido.

El ex funcionario del FBI, William Turner, aclaró que la CIA entregó un contenedor de patógenos de la PPA desde Fort Gulick, en Panamá, bajo jurisdicción estadounidense, y lo transportó frente a las costas de Cuba a una nave pesquera. Ha precisamente localizado la granja en la que se introdujo este patógeno.

Entre 1980 y 1982, las autoridades cubanas informaron de una serie de brotes inusuales de infecciones virales en cultivos de importancia económica (la caña de azúcar y el tabaco) que se produjeron en diferentes regiones del país y no estaban relacionados entre sí.

Sin embargo, estos hechos, cuya investigación ha sido ignorada por las Naciones Unidas y la Organización Mundial de la Salud, son sólo una parte del expediente biológico-militar de los EE.UU.

A pesar de que Estados Unidos ha asegurado que la investigación biológica en Ucrania se lleva a cabo solo en el ámbito de la salud civil, se han obtenido documentos que confirman la interacción directa entre los organismos militares de estos países.

Quisiera llamar su atención sobre la notificación relativa a la inclusión de los laboratorios de la Dirección Central Sanitario-Epidemiológica del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en el Programa de Reducción de la Amenaza Biológica. Señala que “...el Programa permite realizar la cooperación entre el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano y el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. y crea principios legales para su futura expansión...”.

Desde 2015, el año en que se inició la financiación a gran escala del Pentágono para proyectos ucranianos, se han registrado numerosos casos de enfermedades infecciosas entre los militares, así como entre los residentes de las repúblicas populares de Lugansk y Donetsk.

Según un informe del Ministerio de Sanidad de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), “...en 2016, la incidencia de la tularemia se multiplicó por 9,5 en comparación con 2007. También se han observado rasgos distintivos en la estructura de morbilidad, incluyendo un aumento del número de militares entre los enfermos...”.

Aquí está una lista de las personas contaminadas por tularemia en la RPD.

Por razones de seguridad, no revelamos sus identidades y esta información ha sido enviada al Comité Investigativo de Rusia.

Recuerdo que los documentos de orientación de la OTAN (Directrices para la evaluación de bajas por radiación, químicas, biológicas y nucleares) consideran la tularemia como uno de los agentes biológicos prioritarios. Fue el agente que se utilizaba en los ejercicios militares de la alianza en los campos de maniobras en Suecia lo que fue oficialmente confirmado en 2012.

También me gustaría señalar que ha habido varias docenas de brotes de hepatitis A en 12 regiones de Ucrania donde se encuentran y operan instalaciones biológicas controladas por el Pentágono desde 2017 hasta la actualidad. Más de 10 mil personas han sido contagiadas, y en la mayoría de los casos no se identificó la causa de la enfermedad.

El análisis de los documentos sobre la actividad de la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (ARAD) en Ucrania muestra que una de las prioridades de la ARAD es la formación de epidemiólogos de campaña. En el marco de la formación, la parte estadounidense introduce activamente sus propias normas para el diagnóstico de enfermedades infecciosas que no están en consonancia con los problemas actuales de salud pública.

Recuerdo que en 2015, la Organización Mundial de la Salud declaró a Ucrania un país de alto riesgo de brote de polio, y la lucha contra esta enfermedad de mayor peligro era una clara prioridad.

En este sentido, cabe destacar la respuesta de Brendt Siegel, director de proyectos de la oficina de la ARAD en Ucrania, al representante regional de la Organización Mundial de la Salud. Afirma que el programa de reducción de la amenaza biológica que se está implementando en Ucrania “...no incluye el estudio de enfermedades como la poliomielitis...”. La pregunta que surge es: ¿de qué enfermedades relevantes para Ucrania se trata?

Tras el inicio de la operación militar especial en territorio ucraniano, Estados Unidos elaboró e implementó un plan para evacuar a los ciudadanos ucranianos que han participado en el sistema de biovigilancia con fines de “...evitar la filtración de información sensible...”. Esto plantea más preguntas sobre la actividad del mencionado sistema y sus verdaderos objetivos.

Ya hemos señalado que Hunter Biden ha desempeñado un papel importante en el establecimiento de la posibilidad financiera para implementar las labores sobre los patógenos en territorio de Ucrania tras facilitar la recaudación de fondos para las empresas ‘Black and Veatch’ y ‘Metabiota’.

La correspondencia publicada por Biden con a la administración del fondo de inversión ‘Rosemont Seneca’ revela el uso de recursos administrativos y el cabildeo abierto a favor de la ‘Metabiota’ el gobierno de los EE. UU.

En su discurso, el director general de la Fundación, John Delosh, pregunta a Biden: “...¿Hay alguien a quien podamos llamar en Washington para hacernos una idea de la seriedad con la que los distintos organismos gubernamentales están considerando la ‘Metabiota’?”.

Esta redacción plantea la cuestión del interés material personal de Biden y otros cofundadores de la ‘Rosemont Seneca’ en el programa de armas biológicas del Pentágono en Ucrania, así como la presencia de un componente de corrupción.

La aparente falta de atractivo de inversiones en los proyectos de renovación de los laboratorios biológicos ucranianos hace dudar de la transparencia de sus actividades financieras.

Además, la financiación de fuentes no estatales, como la fundación de Biden, permite al Pentágono no informar a la Comisión de Presupuestos del Senado sobre los objetivos y resultados de la investigación biológico-militar en Ucrania, ocultándola así del público en general.

Los documentos analizados de las entidades de inversión que rinden cuentas a Biden no contienen información sobre los pagos a los beneficiarios y el reparto de dividendos. Es muy probable que esto indique la ocultación de beneficios y es un signo de esquemas de pago ilegales y evasión de impuestos lo que constituye una grave vulneración de la legislación estadounidense.

Además, llamo su atención a que el 9 de junio en la página web del Pentágono fue publicada una declaración oficial sobre la actividad biológica de los EE. UU. en los países postsoviéticos. La administración estadounidense ha reconocido la financiación de 46 laboratorios biológicos ucranianos y las relaciones entre el Departamento de Defensa estadounidense con el Centro Científico-Tecnológico de Ucrania (CCTU).

Al mismo tiempo, refleja las peculiaridades de implementación del Programa Conjunto de Reducción de la Amenaza Nunn-Lugar, uno de cuyos objetivos era involucrar a “...miles de ex-científicos soviéticos especializados en armas biológicas...” presuntamente para “...eliminar la posibilidad de que cooperen con grupos terroristas...” en el espacio postsoviético.

Este intento de la administración estadounidense de blanquear su manchada reputación resultó ser un “sueño de un fiscal”: el documento cita los hechos de la actividad biológico-militar del Pentágono en Ucrania y otros países de la antigua Unión Soviética e menciona a los cómplices de la agencia militar estadounidense: el Departamento de Estado y el Departamento de Energía de los EE. UU.

Sin embargo, las “aclaraciones” proporcionadas por Estados Unidos no responden a las preguntas que hemos planteado:

¿Por qué las obras encargadas por el Pentágono y su tema no están en consonancia con los problemas actuales de la sanidad ucraniana?

¿Con cuáles fines los oficiales militares estadounidenses han participado en la investigación biológica en Ucrania, mientras el trabajo se llevaba a cabo en secreto con acceso restringido a la información y a las instalaciones para los profesionales ucranianos?

¿Por qué se exportaron del territorio de Ucrania cepas de microorganismos patógenos: los posibles agentes de armas biológicas y biomateriales de ciudadanos ucranianos sin fines claramente declarados?

¿Por qué Estados Unidos y Ucrania guardan silencio sobre los hechos de la cooperación en el ámbito biológico-militar en la presentación de informes internacionales en el marco de la Convención de Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas (CABT), mientras Estados Unidos ha estado bloqueando el desarrollo de su mecanismo de verificación desde 2001?

¿Por qué los funcionarios estadounidenses, incluida la subsecretaria de Estado V.Nuland, están tan preocupados por la posibilidad de que los resultados de la actividad del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos en Ucrania y los materiales de los laboratorios biológicos puedan quedar bajo el control de profesionales de Rusia?

La situación presentada en la declaración del Pentágono no es más que una pantalla bajo la cual Estados Unidos lleva a cabo su actividad, eludiendo los acuerdos internacionales y continuando con el aumento de sus capacidades biológico-militares. Al mismo tiempo, a Ucrania ha sido asignado el papel de campo de pruebas, recogida de materiales biológicos y estudios de las particularidades de la propagación de enfermedades infecciosas.


----------



## Teuro (20 Jul 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Estimado Xan Solo, para todo problema existe solución.
> 
> La pregunta es más bien, estamos dispuestos a asumir las consecuencias?
> 
> ...



El problema es que el combustible de solucionar los problemas en base a deuda (no nos podemos endeudar más) y de pedir dinero a la UE (bastantes problemas tiene ahora mismo Alemania como para dar fondos "Next Generation" a España para gastarlos en pesebres de amigos) ya no funcionan. Solo queda crecer de forma "orgánnica" en base a ahorro e inversión, bajada de impuestos, fomento del emprendimiento, aumento de la copetitividad y energía barata. Ahorro cortando de raíz los pesebres y subvenciones a elementos económicos improductivos, eliminación de trabas administrativas y legislaciones agobiantes, fomento de la generación propia de energía y aranceles para aquellos productos comercializados por competencia desleal en cuestiones medioambientales, laborales y energéticas. Si exigimos estándares de calidad premium para la producción local (industrial y agrícola) es de absolutos gilipollas no exigirlos a la producción importada.

Y algo que jamás debió hacerse: No subcontrates fuera lo que puedas desarrollar dentro. Por aquí hay quien propone liquidar la UE y el Euro, nada más lejos de la realidad, en economía el tamaño importa y mucho. Lo que hay que hacer es meter de una puta vez algo de lógica en la gestión de la UE. Aunque creo que en esto estoy soñando despierto.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Jul 2022)

No hay verdaderas noticias en News Front


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esto no va así ... Esto es un yonqui que sólo conoce a un camello que tiene mercancia. Pillará lo que le den y al precio que le pongan.



Es como lo del petróleo. Si la UE anuncia que para 2035 los coches a combustible de van a prohibir, por lógica los proveedores de este bien van a colocarnos a precio de oro el tiempo que queda. 
Como si le dices a tu camello que lo vas a dejar, pero que ya que estamos, te quieres dar un último homenaje. Pues prueba esto recién traído de Risaralda, lo vas a flipar.


----------



## Teuro (20 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Alemania insiste que no puede seguir enviando armas de sus arsenales.
> La ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, admitió que los recursos de la Bundeswehr para ayudar a Ucrania se están agotando
> 
> “Ya no podemos dar mucho [de las acciones] de la Bundeswehr, lo diré muy claramente, y mi colega [el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania] también lo sabe”, dijo Lambrecht, citado por el diario alemán Welt.



Es grotescamente cómico que la UE, la que exporta moralidad, pacifismo, ecologismo, drechos sociales, ética, humanismo y buenas intenciones en el mundo, carezca de defensa, la tenga que "delegar" o "subcontratar" a EEUU y a la hora de la verdad, cuando piden ayuda, ven como el resto del mundo pasa de ella como de comer mierda. Menuda ducha del agua fría de la realidad: Europa lleva décadas haciendo los idiotas a nivel mundial, ahora descubren que carecen de recursos naturales, industria, producción agrícola propia, energía, cada vez tiene más hipotecas sociales por el envejecimiento de la población y la importación de inmigrantes pobres y sin cualificación viendo como el "talento local" emigra a EEUU o China.


----------



## Adriano II (20 Jul 2022)

Parece que los chinos han aprendido la lección


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y ya tiene en buenos terminos a India y China. Excepto Pakistan, Japón y en mucha menor medida, Filipinas, toda Asia se esta uniendo y montandose un mundo a su medida en torno a Rusia y sus inmensas reservas de materias primas.
> 
> No lo digo con admiracion, ni soy proruso (ni de lo otro), lo digo acojonado porque en este juego Rusia es el yunque, USA el martillo y nosotros somos lo que queda en medio.
> 
> ...



La cumbre de Teheran es histórica por muchos motivos. Una especie de Yalta para Oriente Próximo. A su lado lo de la OTAN en Madrid fue un viaje del Inserso. Sopitas, buen vino y de postre el museo del Prado.
Al loro.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> mapa de la construcción de bases estadounidenses en todo el mundo desde 1945.



ese mapa es una jilipollez no hay niguna base en georgia, por la cuenta que les trae.........


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente y la prueba la tienes en el acuerdo que acaban de firmar Gazprom y la energética iraní para explotación e inversiones de gas y petróleo en Irán. 
Y con respecto a la natalidad es completamente cierto. Quitando África la natalidad se está estancando, incluso en América del Sur, Asia y muchos países islámicos... 
Sí tienes un rato puedes buscar en Internet noticias sobre la baja natalidad en Irán y la preocupación de las autoridades. La entrada masiva de las mujeres en la universidad y el mercado laboral está provocando el retraso a la hora de tener hijos o que las parejas no pasen de uno o dos, sobre todo en Teheran e Isfahan. Y no pocas están solteras y sin hijos con 30 años o más como en occidente.... Algo totalmente impensable hace 20 años.


----------



## Teuro (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, por mucho que Alemania y Francia quisieran, por ejemplo, levantar parte de las sanciones, no podrían porque hace falta unanimidad dentro de la UE para hacerlo.
> Y supongo que ni Polonia ni los bálticos van a permitir eso a corto-medio plazo. Tampoco sé hasta que punto Alemania los puede presionar para cambiar esto si Alemania se empeñase.
> 
> Ya digo yo que en Alemania están acojonados de verdad con la supuesta ostia que les viene en la industria si se corta el gas.



Pero es que el problema es que no se ve ninguna reaccion de Alemania ante la hostia que les viene. A ver, cuadno surge un problema mortal hay 3 formas de actuar:


El 20% de la población chilla, llora y empeora la situación.
El 70% de la población se queda paralizada, no reacciona, por lo que será víctima del problema.
El 10% afronta la situación pensando en soluciones, aborda el problema por partes y trata de solucionarlo. Estos son los únicos que tienen posibilidad de supervivencia.
Pues bien, los alemanes se han quedado en el 70% que hace de combinado de piedra. Ven que el tren va a descarrilar y se han sentado en el sillón con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja pensando que "algo" o "alguien" va a parar el tren, es decir, que el problema de va a solucionar por si solo. 

Deberían estar ya preparando medidas correctivas como reducir el consumo energético, deslocalizar producción y diversificar la generación de energía. No hay solución única, sino una combinanción de muchas soluciones.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> dicho lo cual sin rusia, armenia ya hubiera desaparecido por completo, en la reciente guerra en karabak los armenios llevaban tiempo tonteando con la otan y la union europea, eso dio margen a turquia para meterse de lleno en el patio trasero ruso y armenia como pais fue incapaz de enfrentarse a azerbaiyan traicionando compleamente a los de nagorno karabakh.................... si ellos no fueron capaces de luchar perdirselo a los rusos parece pedir mucho.............



Nagorno no era territorio armenio "propiamente dicho" y por tanto el pacto militar no aplicaba. Al igual que la OTAN no aplica en Ceuta y Melilla. 
Y más cuando un par de años antes hubo en Armenia una revolución de colores. La letra con sangre entra.


----------



## Zappa (20 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Deberían estar ya preparando medidas...*





"De lo malo a lo bueno se va muy bien, pero de lo bueno a lo malo..."

*¿RESILIENCIA, NO?*


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Irán nunca soportará un estado vecino como Azerbaiyán en manos de la OTAN, antes la invadirá y Rusia participará.
> Nagorno Karabaj puso los muertos en la última guerra, mientras Armenia solo miraba. Se dice que una de las condiciones para que Armenia entre en la UE era dejar que Nagorno pasara a manos de Azerbaiyán. Los rusos exigieron conversaciones de paz, solo en la tercera es que aceptaron los armenios-azerís, eso posibilitó que Rusia enviara un cuerpo de paz a Nagorno. Pasa que Irán estaba moviendo tropas a la frontera con Azerbaiyán.
> El sueño del gobierno armenio, tan corrupto como el de Ucrania, es entrar a la OTAN, solo que Rusia y supongo Irán nunca lo permitirán.



En Irán hay unos veinte millones de azeries, llamados "turcos" por el resto de los iraníes.
Por eso anduvo con tiento en aquella guerra pese a las históricas simpatías por el pueblo armenio.
En Irán hay una gran comunidad Armenia y celebran libremente sus cultos y cada mes de abril se conmemora el genocidio. La iglesia Armenia de Isfahan es una maravilla, como toda la ciudad.


----------



## frangelico (20 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Efectivamente y la prueba la tienes en el acuerdo que acaban de firmar Gazprom y la energética iraní para explotación e inversiones de gas y petróleo en Irán.
> Y con respecto a la natalidad es completamente cierto. Quitando África la natalidad se está estancando, incluso en América del Sur, Asia y muchos países islámicos...
> Sí tienes un rato puedes buscar en Internet noticias sobre la baja natalidad en Irán y la preocupación de las autoridades. La entrada masiva de las mujeres en la universidad y el mercado laboral está provocando el retraso a la hora de tener hijos o que las parejas no pasen de uno o dos, sobre todo en Teheran e Isfahan. Y no pocas están solteras y sin hijos con 30 años o más como en occidente.... Algo totalmente impensable hace 20 años.



Las mujeres en cuanto tienen estudios y viven en la ciudad pasan a tener dos, uno o ningún hijo. Hay excepciones, claro, pero la tendencia es eso lo mismo en Argel que en Libreville. Lo que ocurre es que la educación femenina en algunos sitios va muy despacio.

En Irán si que han hecho la transición demográfica, de todos modos les queda algo de cuerda y llegarán a superar los 100M de habitantes pasada la mitad del siglo.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Irán nunca soportará un estado vecino como Azerbaiyán en manos de la OTAN, antes la invadirá y Rusia participará.
> Nagorno Karabaj puso los muertos en la última guerra, mientras Armenia solo miraba. Se dice que una de las condiciones para que Armenia entre en la UE era dejar que Nagorno pasara a manos de Azerbaiyán. Los rusos exigieron conversaciones de paz, solo en la tercera es que aceptaron los armenios-azerís, eso posibilitó que Rusia enviara un cuerpo de paz a Nagorno. Pasa que Irán estaba moviendo tropas a la frontera con Azerbaiyán.
> El sueño del gobierno armenio, tan corrupto como el de Ucrania, es entrar a la OTAN, solo que Rusia y supongo Irán nunca lo permitirán.



Eso es otra gilipollez amiguito Putin corto la guerra en el momento que derribaron un helicoptero los azeries matando al piloto y dejando herido grave al otro, Putin es blandito y solo actua cuando los rusos dicen: QUEEEEEEEEEE, esta puta guerra de ucrania ya se hubiera acabado hace 8 años cuando se quedo con crimea y si hubiera tenido cojones y zamparse despues el donbass de una vez.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Grecia ha elegido OTAN. 
Soy filoheleno y turcófobo 100%.
Pero es lo que hay.
Cuando la crisis de la deuda se habló de que si Grecia salía de la UE y el euro Rusia saldría en ayuda de su madre ortodoxa. Se habló de entrevistas entre Putin y Tsipras en el Monte Athos.... 
¿Y qué sucedió realmente cuando Tsipras se echó atrás y aceptó el rescate? ¿Con qué le amenazaron? ¿Cuánto le pagaron...?


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Jul 2022)

Es como los mamarrachos estos con los turcos, ohhhh los turcos, cuando derribaron el caza ruso los turcos,se les hizo pepsicola el culito a estos, porque si es por el ruso y no hay un putin la dejan en la edad media a la puta turquia. El ruso conoce su poder nuclear, lo ha mamado, lo ha creado, ningun mierda le puede joder.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> creo que no has entendido mi post .
> 
> De no ser por Jomeini ahora Irán sería un país como España :
> 
> ...





*La actual Europa y la que está a punto de nacer , fue diseñada por los jefes de Roosevelt y Stalin que por razones diferentes , no querían que existiera Europa.
*
Después de la devastación de la llamada segunda guerra mundial , buscaron otra estrategia imitando a la historia que siempre se repite. En esta ocasión los bárbaros vienen del Sur guiados por Alá y sus socios los judíos.

La Europa del Imperio Romano y su herencia de la Grecia clásica cuyos filósofos fueron la base del pensamiento occidental , se derrumbó en el siglo V y no levantó cabeza hasta bien entrada la Ilustración .

La civilización desapareció para dar paso a la barbarie, cuando los pueblos del otro lado del Rin y el Danubio atraídos por la envidia , pretendieron ser romanos . Pero lo que consiguieron fue extender sus propios territorios y quedarse como estaban.
*
"La noche de san Silvestre del año 406 el Rin se heló.* Miles de hombres mujeres y niños lanzaron los carromatos sobre el río, y el hielo aguantó. No necesitaron puentes para atravesarlo. Las tropas imperiales quedaron desbordadas por la avalancha; pero nunca sospecharon el papel que les reservaba la historia. Con ese gesto comenzaron las invasiones bárbaras en Occidente. La muralla se agrietó. Nunca volvería a restaurarse".



lo resumo en dos palabras :

*Si hubiese sido tan fácil echar a patadas a BASHAR AL - ASAD , como lo hicieron con Rajoy* , hace 10 años ya estaría construido el oleoducto Catar- Europa pasando por Siria.

- si hubiese sido tan fácil saquear un país matando al presidente como hicieron con *Carrero Blanco.....*
en Siria , Etiopía, Irak ... hace mucho que estarían los socialdemócratas ( judíomasones para los amigos ) cobrando impuestos estratosféricos , hipotecas monstruosas, imponiendo el feminismo , la viogen para destruir a las familias y esclavizar a hombres y mujeres , sectas sexuales , porno , putas y cocaína casi gratis para drogar a la gente y dejasen hacer.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Es como los mamarrachos estos que los turcos, ohhhh los turcos, cuando derribaron el caza ruso los turcos,se les hizo pepsicola el culito, porque si es por el ruso y no hay un putin la dejan en la edad media a la puta turquia.



Rusia les dio donde más dolía, represalias en Siria aparte. Pero es cierto que a más de uno por el Rusia el cuerpo le pedía lo que le pedía...


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> La caída será que ni el saqueo de Roma por Alarico en 410.
> 
> Nos vamos a cagar la pata abajo.




La Historia suele tener tiempos que exceden la percepción humana... cosas que luego estudiamos en los libros en dos párrafos tomaron 50 o 100 años en desarrollarse.

Acojona cuando la ves en "_tiempo humano_". Esto que dices, respecto a la "desaparición" de Europa del concierto mundial, está ocurriendo a velocidad de vértigo. Es como la neblina de la madrugada, que de golpe desaparece cuando sale el sol y parece que nunca estuvo allí.

Guau.


----------



## Zappa (20 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La Historia suele tener tiempos que exceden la percepción humana... cosas que luego estudiamos en los libros en dos párrafos tomaron 50 o 100 años en desarrollarse.
> 
> Acojona cuando la ves en "_tiempo humano_". Esto que dices, respecto a la "desaparición" de Europa del concierto mundial, está ocurriendo a velocidad de vértigo. Es como la neblina de la madrugada, que de golpe desaparece cuando sale el sol y parece que nunca estuvo allí.
> 
> Guau.



Yo vi caer la URSS.

El sentimiento que tengo es muy similar, solo que aquella vez lo vi desde fuera.

Ahora entiendo lo que me han contado las gentes de la ex-URSS, como todo iba mal y peor, pero aguantando... hasta que se fue al carajo en dos años. 

Como un azucarillo. Y eran EL TERROR de la época.

No aprendemos, no.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

Faltan unos papeles!


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No hay verdaderas noticias en News Front


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Faltan unos papeles!





Estos alemanes y los papeles !!... ¿desde cuándo se han puesto tan descuidados y desprolijos?


----------



## troperker (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania alquilará cuatro regasificadoras flotantes para sustituir el gas ruso.*
> El Gobierno alemán anunció hoy que ha alquilado cuatro regasificadoras flotantes de gas natural licuado (GNL) que se instalarán *entre finales de este año y 2023* con el objetivo de sustituir el suministro de gas ruso, informó el ministerio de Economía.
> 
> Las dos primeras terminales estarán ya disponibles en 2022 y se situarán entre este año y el siguiente en los puertos de *Wilhelmshaven y en Brunsbüttel* (Mar del Norte); las otras dos se localizarán en* Stade* (junto al mismo mar) y* Lubmin*, en la costa báltica, según un comunicado del ministerio.
> ...



Bueno no compraran gas ruso por gaseoducto
Pero es un hecho que van a comprar gas ruso por barco
Jajaja


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## jabalino (20 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Unirnos a quien?
> 
> La UE ya está unida en su estupidez suicida.
> 
> ...



Más que el NY POST, la mierda globalista del NY TIMES


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

❗ Putin sobre una de las razones de la crisis energética en Europa:
* "Son grandes expertos en el campo de las relaciones no tradicionales, 
así que en el campo de la energía decidieron confiar en tipos de energía no tradicionales"*


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Cuando sabes que no hay vuelta atrás...

La Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos en Twitter: "¡Feliz mes del orgullo!


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Seguimos pasando revista a las tropas invencibles...
*
Científico militar de misiles hipersónicos engañó a su colega para que contratara a una prostituta 
para copresidir un panel científico y así poder acostarse con ella a espaldas de su esposa: La mujer 
se acostaba con otros científicos y uno le pagaba 20 mil dólares al año por limpiar su apartamento desnuda...*
Daily Mail


----------



## bangkoriano (20 Jul 2022)

Siguen vigilando los cielos.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Parece que los chinos han aprendido la lección



Que dice la CNBC que esto ocurre porque han subido los tipos de interes .. Supongo que será porque hay tipos de interes en el mundo que han subido más que los de la FED pero seguro que algo tiene que ver que los chinos han visto que cualquier problema con Taiwan en primera instancia significaría que les embargarían hasta el último bono ... Cosas de no respetar la propiedad privada en el mundo y de utilizar los activos financieros como arma de guerra (Von Der Leyen dixit).


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema es que el combustible de solucionar los problemas en base a deuda (no nos podemos endeudar más) y de pedir dinero a la UE (bastantes problemas tiene ahora mismo Alemania como para dar fondos "Next Generation" a España para gastarlos en pesebres de amigos) ya no funcionan. Solo queda crecer de forma "orgánnica" en base a ahorro e inversión, bajada de impuestos, fomento del emprendimiento, aumento de la copetitividad y energía barata. Ahorro cortando de raíz los pesebres y subvenciones a elementos económicos improductivos, eliminación de trabas administrativas y legislaciones agobiantes, fomento de la generación propia de energía y aranceles para aquellos productos comercializados por competencia desleal en cuestiones medioambientales, laborales y energéticas. Si exigimos estándares de calidad premium para la producción local (industrial y agrícola) es de absolutos gilipollas no exigirlos a la producción importada.



Es tal la cantidad de tejido muerto a cortar en la economía que ya no se puede amputar sin llevarse por delante también mucho del tejido vivo ... Lo podrido ya es mas que lo productivo y el dolor de esa operación y de esas medidas sería inmenso para todos. Demasiados años viviendo del BOE.


----------



## Como El Agua (20 Jul 2022)

Fuerzas armadas de Ucrania 2021. Según Military Balance 2021


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

* Las muestras de sangre tomadas a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos muestran rastros anormales*
_* de infecciones atípicas para Ucrania, lo que debería significar que el ejército ucraniano estaba realizando*_
* bioexperimentos con reclutas para los biolaboratorios estadounidenses.*
Lenta.ru


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pero si la ULTRAEXTREMAIZQUIERDA lo que quiere es una fuerte inflación !!!!

Su sueño húmedo es robar los ahorros de la gente e igualar a todo el mundo a través de la pobreza imitando a su referente VENEZUELA


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Es como los mamarrachos estos con los turcos, ohhhh los turcos, cuando derribaron el caza ruso los turcos,se les hizo pepsicola el culito a estos, porque si es por el ruso y no hay un putin la dejan en la edad media a la puta turquia. El ruso conoce su poder nuclear, lo ha mamado, lo ha creado, ningun mierda le puede joder.



Los Maines son para los psicópatas anglos. 
Rusia está inaugurando una nueva era en las relaciones internacionales, basado en el respeto a las diferencias culturales y políticas y el agotamiento de la vía del diálogo y la diplomacia. 
Yo tengo claro qué prefiero. El signo de los tiempos es la no intervención occidental en Ucrania y su repliegue de Oriente próximo. 
Y de fondo los gritos histéricos de sus furcias mediáticas....


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La Historia suele tener tiempos que exceden la percepción humana... cosas que luego estudiamos en los libros en dos párrafos tomaron 50 o 100 años en desarrollarse.
> 
> Acojona cuando la ves en "_tiempo humano_". Esto que dices, respecto a la "desaparición" de Europa del concierto mundial, está ocurriendo a velocidad de vértigo. Es como la neblina de la madrugada, que de golpe desaparece cuando sale el sol y parece que nunca estuvo allí.
> 
> Guau.



Está mucho más cerca de lo que nadie puede imaginar. En 2030 ya no habrá vuelta atrás.

Todas las europeas están llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenidos hijos. 

Necesariamente los próximos europeos serán hijos de otras madres.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

Alarma en el mercado de petróleo: solo dos países tienen algo de capacidad para producir más crudo


El creciente riesgo de recesión y las turbulencias en los mercados financieros han golpeado el precio del barril de petróleo en las últimas semanas. Sin embargo, frente al desplome de otras materias primas como el cobre, el crudo sigue en niveles históricamente elevados (mantiene los 100 dólares...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Pirro (20 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo vi caer la URSS.
> 
> El sentimiento que tengo es muy similar, solo que aquella vez lo vi desde fuera.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos cuando cayó la URSS montaron en Moscú uno de los conciertos más brutales de la Historia de la Humanidad a modo de akelarre satanista.



Cuando caiga la UE nos pondrán a esto.








Igual de satanista, pero mucho más mierdero todo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

De esta enésima trama quien se está beneficiando es la industria armamentística que necesita guerras de la misma manera que la industria farmacéutica necesita epidemias.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¡Que bonito y chupiguay queda! ¡nos van a proteger de los malos malosos de las grandes empresas! lo que no cuentan es que eso provocará una huida del capital inversor y... que tendremos que vender más deuda para pagar esa 'protección'. Vamos, el típico pan para hoy, miseria para mañana. Y sus amos de las grandes multinacionales extranjeras, frotándose las manos al poder desangrarnos un poquito más.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

Así se anticipó Rusia al aislamiento económico global (y al hundimiento)


La guerra en Ucrania ya cursa su jornada 145. Tras la barbarie que ha dejado el ataque ruso, y con ello las represalias que ha recibido el país gobernado por Vladimir Putin, incluso, convirtiéndolo en el más sancionado del mundo, el panorama de su sistema financiero no parece ser tan oscuro como...



www.eleconomista.es





*El reemplazo a las operaciones occidentales*

De esta forma, y a modo de radiografía de supervivencia, los empresarios rusos* han reemplazado las operaciones de las empresas occidentales*, como por ejemplo, la compra de los 850 puntos de venta de McDonald's en todo el país, por parte del empresario *Alexander Govor*. Los promotores inmobiliarios rusos, como MR Group, están abriendo nuevos centros comerciales, simplemente "sin marcas occidentales" como *H&M, Nike y Starbucks*.

*China, el refuerzo de divisas y la subida del petróleo *
Rusia "no se ha hundido" pese a las sanciones. Putin había comenzado a preparar al país hace años para *sostener la presión financiera occidental al "reforzar sus reservas de divisas y hacerse amigo de China*", explica la publicación en Fortune. A esto se suma que las arcas del Kremlin están a punto de "estallar" porque los precios del petróleo se han disparado, y esto ha* estabilizado el rublo*.


Después de la invasión rusa de Crimea en 2014, Putin comenzó a preparar la economía del país para soportar las *sanciones occidentales*. De esta manera, *acumuló monedas extranjeras, redujo la dependencia del dólar de Rusia y estableció una asociación más fuerte con China*. Así, cuando llegó la hora de atacar a Ucrania, Putin lo hacía con grandes reservas de divisas y una deuda pública mínima.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llama a poner a Estados Unidos en "una situación imposible"


José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llamando a que China y la Unión Europea se alíen contra EEUU y lo "pongan en una situación imposible". Las polémicas palabras las pronunció el 15 mayo




www.elmundo.es





¿ a qué " Estados Unidos " se refería Zapatero ? 

¿ por qué ahora Sánchez y el Zapatonto son tan sumisos a ese mismo país ?

¿ ya no pertenece a los mismos ? ¿ quienes son los jefes ? 

El guion tan delirante y perverso solo puede ser cosa de los chinos .

Por lo tanto los dirigentes occidentales necesariamente están sometidos a los chinos incluido Biden. 

Si Putin en vez de gastar una ingente cantidad de recursos en bombardear Ucrania ... utilizase ese dinero para sobornar a políticos y periodistas le habría ido mucho mejor.


----------



## Mitrofán (20 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que más bien Turquía se mueve entre dos aguas por que sabe que le conviene. Dada su posición estratégica y su poder militar, se puede permitir sus devaneos. Ellos tienen su propia visión de futuro. Estar de parte de la OTAN y llegar a ciertos compromisos, es algo que por ahora les interesa, ya veremos cuanto dura ¿o acaso no recordamos las cuentas pendientes que tienen con los anglosajones? y pese a ser suní ¿podrán olvidar la participación saudí en la destrucción del Imperio Otomano? y encima se quedaron la Meca. Menudas ganas les tienen que tener a los saudís.
> 
> Pero sí, fiarse de los turcos en relaciones internacionales es de ingenuos... como fiarse de cualquier otro. Al final esto es una merienda de lobos, siempre lo ha sido.



tanto los árabes de lawrence de arabia (disfrazado de árabe) como los griegos de lord byron (disfrazado de griego) sólo fueron vicarios del imperio británico contra el estado otomano


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

*Siria rompe las relaciones diplomáticas con Ucrania*

20 jul 2022

El paso se tomó en concordancia con el principio de reciprocidad.





Imagen ilustrativa.GD / Legion-Media
Siria ha decidido romper las relaciones diplomáticas con Ucrania, informó este miércoles la agencia SANA, citando un comunicado del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores del país árabe.
El paso se tomó en concordancia con el principio de reciprocidad. Desde la Cancillería siria indicaron que el Gobierno ucraniano "*prácticamente*" rompió las relaciones desde 2018, cuando se negó a renovar las visas de los diplomáticos sirios en Kiev, lo que hizo imposible el funcionamiento de su embajada.
El ministerio atribuyó el hecho a "*las* *actitudes hostiles* del Gobierno ucraniano y su *dependencia total y ciega* de las políticas estadounidenses y occidentales hacia Siria y el mundo".
El 30 de junio Kiev rompió las relaciones diplomáticas con Damasco en respuesta al *reconocimiento* de las repúblicas populares de *Donetsk y Lugansk*, precisando que la medida no afectaría a las relaciones consulares entre ambos países.
En paralelo, Ucrania inició un procedimiento para "imponer un embargo comercial contra Siria, así como introducir otras sanciones contra personas jurídicas y físicas".


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Jul 2022)

Ojito porque puede existir una bomba termonuclear en Dinamarca, y que misteriosamente explote un día de éstos.

Una investigación de la BBC publicada en el año 2008 destapó además unos documentos, hasta entonces clasificados, que certificaban la existencia de una cuarta bomba que hasta el momento se había dado por perdida públicamente y que, según se sospecha, pudo acabar perdida entre el hielo, a pesar de que el Pentágono negara en su día este hecho.





__





Sesenta años de la Operación ‘Chrome Dome’, la patrulla nuclear que provocó el accidente de Palomares – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Siguen vigilando los cielos.



Vigilando...pero sin cojones a entrar.
Mola ver cómo se ha arrodillado la Otan a las primeras de cambio.
Es espectacular eh? Vaya fraude de organización


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Agresividad en el frente diplomático


Hace unos días, el secretario de prensa del Kremlin Dmitry Peskov afirmó que Ucrania puede parar la guerra de forma inmediata rindiéndose a las exigencias rusas, unas declaraciones fuera de lugar, …




slavyangrad.es











Agresividad en el frente diplomático


20/07/2022


Hace unos días, el secretario de prensa del Kremlin Dmitry Peskov afirmó que Ucrania puede parar la guerra de forma inmediata rindiéndose a las exigencias rusas, unas declaraciones fuera de lugar, que no se corresponden con la realidad y que en nada ayudan a la comunicación entre los dos países. Sin embargo, la salida de tono de Peskov no es más que el reflejo de algo que ocurre también al otro lado del frente diplomático, con constantes declaraciones de Kiev y de sus socios occidentales, que han repetido hasta la saciedad que librarán una lucha hasta el final para lograr una victoria militar contra Rusia. Así se ha manifestado el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, el líder de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea Josep Borrell y, ante todo, el principal defensor de Ucrania, Boris Johnson. Y también han explotado ese discurso viejas glorias de la diplomacia, como el exembajador Michael McFaul, que en su estilo infantil escribía “Señor Putin, detenga su invasión. Declare la victoria y váyase a casa”, o del ámbito militar, como el excomandante de las tropas de la OTAN en Europa Philip Breedlove, que aboga abiertamente por atacar el puente de Kerch.

Al margen de la situación en el frente y de la agresividad mostrada por sus respectivas autoridades políticas, los contactos entre las fuerzas armadas de Rusia y Ucrania continúan en varios ámbitos, fundamentalmente en el de los intercambios de prisioneros y de los cuerpos de los soldados caídos en el frente y en busca de un mecanismo para reanudar las exportaciones de trigo ucraniano por vía marítima. Sin embargo, las negociaciones en busca de una solución diplomática al conflicto entre los dos países continúan suspendidas _sine die_ desde la ruptura que se produjo el pasado marzo. A un acercamiento diplomático que resultó ser solo un espejismo le han seguido semanas de lucha militar y política que hacen impensable que pueda existir un acuerdo a medio plazo.

En ese contexto, las condiciones de creciente destrucción, ataques y contraataques y las dificultades económicas asociadas a la guerra difícilmente favorecen a la diplomacia, que recientemente vive una escalada que posiblemente aumente a medida que el paso del tiempo haga necesarios grandes titulares para mantener el conflicto como prioridad de la agenda política de las principales potencias mundiales.

Las últimas semanas han visto un aumento de los ataques mutuos en busca de la destrucción de depósitos de armamento y munición y también de los centros de decisión de ambas partes. El corresponsal militar ruso Sladkov, sin dar detalles, se refirió la semana pasada a golpes en los centros de toma de decisión de las Repúblicas Populares. Al otro lado del frente, de forma mucho más visible, misiles rusos atacaron la Casa de Oficiales de Vinnitsa, donde Rusia alega que se realizaba una cumbre importante de las autoridades del Ejército del Aire de Ucrania y proveedores internacionales de armas. Desde ese día, Ucrania ha dado a conocer la muerte de al menos tres coroneles de la aviación ucraniana, heridos ese día en Vinnitsa.

La destrucción que se está produciendo ahora mismo en Donbass, los territorios capturados por Rusia y los que se mantienen bajo control ucraniano ha dado imágenes espectaculares acompañadas de concienzudos análisis sobre las armas que precisa Ucrania para cumplir con sus objetivos en el frente. Pero no han dado grandes avances territoriales. Rusia prepara el acercamiento a la ciudad de Seversk en Donbass, tras lo que previsiblemente pondrá en el punto de mira a la zona Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, posiblemente la más importante de Donbass. Y Ucrania, por su parte, prepara su tan anticipada -y anunciada- ofensiva por Jerson, en la que, por el momento, parece centrada en la destrucción de objetivos claros, como, por ejemplo, la ciudad de Novaya Kajovka, donde los daños materiales son crecientes y diarios.

En lo que puede calificarse de pausa operativa en preparación de futuras acciones ofensivas, las circunstancias favorecen el protagonismo de las autoridades políticas sobre las militares y de las amenazas sobre la realidad. Las amenazas al puente de Kerch se han convertido ya en un recurso repetido. Ucrania ha constatado ya la reacción que causa en Rusia cualquier mención a esa infraestructura, que en los años de su construcción, Kiev afirmó repetidamente que Moscú no sería capaz de completar. Crimea es, posiblemente, la amenaza que mayor reacción ha causado en Rusia. Esta misma semana, Dmitry Medvedev prometía “el juicio final” en caso de ataque ucraniano contra el puente de Kerch. Sin embargo, en las últimas horas, tras las declaraciones del expresidente ruso, las amenazas no han hecho más que aumentar y ya no se limitan a unas infraestructuras completas, sino a cualquier objetivo en la península, “legal”, ya que a nivel internacional Crimea continúa siendo reconocida como territorios ucraniano.

Esa ha sido esta semana la base de las amenazas de Volodymyr Havrylov, viceministro de Defensa de Ucrania. Apenas unos días después de que el ministro de Defensa Reznikov, que tuvo que retirar sus palabras sobre la ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson, Havrylov afirmó en una aparición en el Reino Unido que “antes o después tendremos los suficientes recursos para atacar a Rusia en el mar Negro y en Crimea. Crimea es territorio ucraniano, por eso cualquier objetivo allí es legítimo para nosotros”. Más allá de si las palabras del viceministro son más un deseo que una intención o si pretenden dar a entender que la advertencia estadounidense de no utilizar las armas occidentales para atacar territorio ruso no se refiere a la península rusa, Havrylov busca exactamente lo mismo que Reznikov en su entrevista a _The Times_: obtener más armas de sus socios occidentales. Es más, ya en mayo, Estados Unidos hubo de desmentir que planificara junto con Ucrania la destrucción de la flota rusa del mar Negro, idea que Havrylov trata de recuperar otra vez.

Aunque constante, la exigencia de mayor cantidad de armamento aumenta en cada ocasión que se plantea siquiera la posibilidad de una resolución no militar al conflicto o se pone en cuestión la posibilidad de victoria militar ucraniana sobre Rusia. Así se puede explicar el enfado de Mijailo Podoliak, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, ante las palabras del almirante James Stavridis, excomandante de la OTAN en Europa, que presagió para la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania un final similar al de la guerra de Corea en los años cincuenta. El desarrollo de los acontecimientos en el frente apunta a una resolución no concluyente, sin una victoria definitiva de una de las partes, que sería capaz de imponer sus condiciones de forma unilateral. Las palabras de Stavridis apuntan a una situación de un frente estable y aceptado por ambas partes, aunque sin un armisticio que pusiera fin a la guerra. Aunque se trata de uno de los escenarios posibles, la experiencia de Donbass hace surgir dudas de la viabilidad de mantener un alto el fuego estable en el frente en ese tipo de circunstancias. “Ucrania no es Corea y Rusia no es la Republica Popular de Corea. Son diferentes contextos, diferente escala. Cualquier _conflicto congelado_ significa que la guerra volverá en unos años, bien preparada y más sangrienta”, escribió Podoliak, que dio paso a la línea habitual de Bankova: “La única manera de poner fin a la guerra y devolver la seguridad a Europa es derrotar a la Federación Rusa y liberar los territorios”.

Sin aparente preocupación por la destrucción que está sufriendo el país -Ucrania cuenta con que exista un _plan Marshall_ para que sean sus socios occidentales los que paguen la reconstrucción con una financiación que se sume a los fondos requisados a Rusia y que Kiev exige que se le entreguen- y sin necesidad de justificar el elevado número de bajas o la situación económica crecientemente preocupante, el gobierno ucraniano sigue manteniendo que la guerra es su única opción. Reprochando a Occidente la lentitud a la hora de entregar la artillería pesada solicitada, que en su opinión habría impedido la pérdida de Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, Dmitro Kuleba se reafirmó, no solo en la opción militar, sino en el rechazo absoluto a cualquier opción diplomática. “Todos entienden que las negociaciones están directamente vinculadas a la situación en el frente”, afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania. “Les digo a los socios lago muy simple: Rusia debe sentarse en la mesa de negociaciones tras haber sido derrotada en el frente. Si no, volverá el lenguaje del ultimátum”, afirmó ayer. Aparentemente, ni esas palabras ni la exigencia de Havrylov de que Rusia abandone Crimea si quiere sobrevivir como Estado, son expresiones del lenguaje del ultimátum.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Supongo que en el Báltico hay derecho de tránsito. Porque al ser tan pequeño todas sus aguas, sobre todo en el estrecho, son de alguien.



Sí, lo " escoltaban" varias fragatas danesas.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Otro frente que está a punto de abrirse;
*El Líbano no puede permitir que Israel le robe sus nuevas riquezas de gas y petróleo.*

El líder de Hezbolláh, Hassan Nasrallah, puede haber fijado la "hora cero" para la próxima 
e inminente guerra con Israel.

*"Los libaneses sólo tienen dos meses para aprovechar la oportunidad de oro que se les presenta
para extraer gas y petróleo en el Mediterráneo, de lo contrario el coste será muy alto después".*










Hezbollah’s power card over Israel’s gas tyranny


How close is the Levant to war? Hezbollah's leader says it all comes down to whether Lebanon is permitted to extract its own energy resources to end t




thecradle.co


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí Putin no se portó bien y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.



Armenia también estaba "haciendo manitas" con el Imperio.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

La inflación se propaga: un tercio de la cesta de la compra sube ya más de un 10%


Los temores de los economistas se confirman: la subida de precios se extiende a todos los bienes y servicios. Apenas un 20% de la cesta de la compra sube menos de un 2%




www.elconfidencial.com






La inflación ya no tiene complejos. Se ha extendido por todos los sectores y afecta a prácticamente la totalidad de bienes y servicios que compran las familias. Lo que comenzó siendo un ‘shock’ energético es ya un episodio de *subida de precios generalizada *que amenaza con generar una espiral de costes y precios al alza en todos los productos. Los últimos datos del INE son contundentes: casi un tercio del gasto de los hogares está soportando una* inflación de doble dígito* (superior al 10%).

Ese "superior" al 10% se me antoja "el cielo" y más allá. En algunos productos ya he visto aumentos de más del 100%. Y no siempre justificables.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Turquía pidiendo via libre para atacar a los kurdos?



Si. Y Khamenei de Irán le ha dicho a Cerdogan que no es buena idea reactivar el frente del norte de Siria.


----------



## eltonelero (20 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cojea de la pierna derecha. Lo que no sé, es si se debe al saltito final o que ya venía tocado.



está ya en la últimas, se le ve... eso de preñar a una mujercita de treinta y tantos deber dejarte medio muerto


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La inflación se propaga: un tercio de la cesta de la compra sube ya más de un 10%
> 
> 
> Los temores de los economistas se confirman: la subida de precios se extiende a todos los bienes y servicios. Apenas un 20% de la cesta de la compra sube menos de un 2%
> ...



Pues esto acaba de empezar nos quedan años de inflación a dos digitos ...


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Antes bombardeaban el país y luego pasaban un nivel para ver cómo había quedado de aplanado. Ahora sancionan. Tio Sam, tú antes molabas,



Hay demasiadas bases yankees alrededor de Irán. E Irán tiene demasiados misiles dispuestos a aplanarlas.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues esto acaba de empezar nos quedan años de inflación a dos digitos ...



Podría acabar mañana...


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Otro frente que está a punto de abrirse;
> *El Líbano no puede permitir que Israel le robe sus nuevas riquezas de gas y petróleo.*
> 
> El líder de Hezbolláh, Hassan Nasrallah, puede haber fijado la "hora cero" para la próxima
> ...




_*"Esta ha sido una de las pocas veces que Nasrallah ha pasado a la ofensiva, y ha dejado claro que la resistencia 
está dispuesta a liberar las riquezas de gas y petróleo del Líbano. Su discurso se produjo dos semanas después
de que Hezbolláh enviara tres drones sobre la plataforma de gas instalada por Israel en el campo de gas de Karish 
-frente a la frontera marítima libanesa-palestina- y transmitiera fotos de la plataforma a una sala de operaciones *_
*en algún lugar del sur de Líbano."*

¿Por qué ahora? Nasrallah sabe que EEUU y sus caniches europeos están siendo derrotados en Ucrania,
en una guerra que puede ser alargada y que puede empantanar la atención Occidental en un futuro próximo.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Podría acabar mañana.



No, porque el destrozo que se ha hecho en las relaciones UE / Rusia ya es irremediable. Rusia no volveria a suministrarnos nunca en las condiciones anteriores porque por un lado buscará otros clientes y por el otro buscará una forma de aprovechar esa misma energía para crecer como economía industrial. La UE mientras tanto se cocerá en un GNL cada vez más caro y cada vez más escaso entre restricciones y toques de queda (ahora se llamarán medidas de eficiencia enérgetica o similares). Tiempos dificiles y solamente los previsores saldrán de una manera u otra adelante. En España ya no aguantan ni los panchitos ...


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No podría porque el destrozo que se ha hecho en las relaciones UE / Rusia ya es irremediable. Rusia no volveria a suministrarnos nunca en las condiciones anteriores porque por un lado buscará otros clientes y por el otro una forma de aprovechar esa misma energía para crecer como economía industrial. La UE mientras tanto se cocerá en un GNL cada vez más caro y cada vez más escaso entre restricciones y toques de queda (ahora se llamarán medidas de eficiencia enérgetica o similares).



Eso es lo que pasará por razones dogmáticas y geopolíticas. Pero insisto, podría acabar mañana.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.



Y fue Putin quien alerto a Cerdogan del golpe de estado de la OTAN. Dicho de otro modo, fue Putin quien le salvo el culo.

El tema de las religiones puede ser un añadido pero no es el tema principal en las relaciones internacionales.
Ejemplo, Azerbaiyan es aliado de Turquía. Sin embargo es chii y está enfrentado con Irán.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La inflación se propaga: un tercio de la cesta de la compra sube ya más de un 10%
> 
> 
> Los temores de los economistas se confirman: la subida de precios se extiende a todos los bienes y servicios. Apenas un 20% de la cesta de la compra sube menos de un 2%
> ...



Que oficialmente quieran anclar- públicamente- la inflación en esos límites
no quiere decir que esa sea la realidad. Así, a ojo de buen cubero, diría
que la vaina esta muy cerca del 20%. Así que...


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que oficialmente quieran anclar- públicamente- la inflación en esos límites
> no quiere decir que esa sea la realidad. Así, a ojo de buen cubero, diría
> que la vaina esta muy cerca del 20%. Así que...



Se mantiene en esos límites por razones meramente socio-económicas. No subir salarios ni pensiones a la altura de los precios.
Lo mismo de siempre pero agudizado.


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Excelente idea. Diocleciano aprueba el control de precios ante la inflación provocada por la dilución de la cantidad de oro en la moneda ordenada por el mismo.

1.800 años y los socialistas siguen sin entender la utilidad nula de los controles de precios y que la causa de la inflación de precios es la falsificación de la moneda ordenada por los gobiernos y reyezuelos.

ESTUPENDO.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Jul 2022)

Pues nada, Pedrito Sánchez seguirá comprando gas a EEUU mucho más caro para poder vender (o casi regalar) el más barato a Marruecos y en el futuro a los paises de la UE que se lo ordenen, en especial aunque no lo mencione en el artículo, a Alemania ya que es de los paises que mandan (nosotros no pintamos nada más allá de poner millones o enviar gas o armas cuando se lo ordenen a Pedrito) A reducir el consumo del gas (mínimo un 15% que será más) para que suba el coste de la energía y todo por el bien de los objetivos de EEUU.


*Bruselas planteará hoy reducciones obligatorias en el consumo si falta el gas por los cortes de Rusia*
La *Comisión Europea* propondrá este miércoles un plan de emergencia para coordinar la respuesta ante el riesgo de que *Rusia *corte totalmente el suministro de gas que *incluirá objetivos de reducción del consumo para todos los Estados miembros* que serán voluntarios desde este verano pero que podrán volverse obligatorios si la crisis se agravara.
Además, el plan incluirá un mecanismo para* transformar este objetivo en vinculante si las medidas voluntarias no fueran suficientes* y la situación así lo requiriese.
Según el último borrador al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, el Ejecutivo comunitario plantea una *reducción del 15% del consumo de gas* total de cada país durante los próximos ocho meses, un objetivo común *para todos los Estados miembros*, aunque fuentes europeas consultadas advierten de que* las cifras aún están abiertas* y podrían cambiar tras la discusión del Colegio de Comisarios.
Además, el plan incluirá un mecanismo para introducir objetivos vinculantes si las medidas voluntarias no fueran suficientes y la situación así lo requiriese, aunque estos umbrales no están aún fijados en el último borrador que el miércoles llegará al Colegio de Comisarios.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Excelente idea. Diocleciano aprueba el control de precios ante la inflación provocada por la dilución de la cantidad de oro en la moneda ordenada por el mismo.
> 
> 1.800 años y los socialistas siguen sin entender la utilidad nula de los controles de precios y que la causa de la inflación de precios es la falsificación de la moneda ordenada por los gobiernos y reyezuelos.
> 
> ESTUPENDO.



La inflación es intrínseca al capitalismo. Desde hace más de 4000 años. Todo sistema basado en deudas e intereses por ser sociedades sumamente desiguales son mecánicamente inflacionistas. Es pura termodinámica aplicada a la economía. El capitalismo, para mantener su dominio social necesita generar deudas. Endeudar para reinar y mantener privilegios.
En el caso presente la inflación se debe al descontrol de precios de la oferta. O sea, de la exigencia del capital financiero de conseguir beneficios y rentas más elevadas de lo que puede producir la economía real.









¿Es normal endeudarse? Los Sumerios ya lo hacían


La deuda no es un concepto nuevo. De hecho, existía hace miles de años, incluso antes de que se inventase el dinero. Sin ir más lejos, los sumerios desarrollaron los cimientos de este sistema…




lafunerariadelcobro.com


----------



## pgas (20 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Azerbaiyán es un estado títere de Turquía. *Los rusos traicionaron a los Armenios* para no tener que enfrentarse a Turquía y perder contratos comerciales ayudando a Armenia frente a Azerbaiyán.
> 
> Armenia es el estado Cristiano más antiguo del mundo y tiene un acuerdo militar con Rusia. Me jode decirlo, pero ahí *Putin no se portó bien* y al final Azerbaiyán va a caer en manos de la OTAN.




propaganda barata, hay un jilo por ahí para informarse bien

el único responsable de la debacle armenia de NK es la revolución violeta y antirrusa de la banda liderada por Pashinyan, se dejaron corromper por las promesas de Occidente y la diáspora armenia, metieron biolabs del pentágono y oeneges soroístas, cerraron los medios rusos, acudían a los ejercicios militares convocados por la OTAN ...

Putin y la RF a la que traicionaban sin descanso, cumplió con todas sus obligaciones en el CSTO, y fue el único que les ayudó realmente.




El Mercader dijo:


> No nos hagamos pajas: Turquía es un estado Suní y es enemigo de Irán (Chií). Turquía ha armado y financiado junto con Estados Unidos a los follacabras que luchaban contra Assad. Turquía es de la OTAN y tiró un avión Ruso. *Turquía tiene armas nucleares de la OTAN*, etc. Así que de un acuerdo con Turquía no puede salir nada bueno.
> 
> Turquía es un caballo de troya.




a ver, Turquia no es enemiga de Irán y tampoco tiene armas nucleares. Las nukes para misiones OTAN están bajo control gUSAno en la base conjunta de Incirlik, y aunque se las robara, le faltarían los códigos y F-35 para lanzarlas.

a estas alturas repetir el mantra de que Turquia es NATO y Cerdogan no es de fiar, es del todo pueril. El caso de Siria es algo complicado pero en realidad el multilateralismo turco conviene mucho a Rusia. Por ej a Ucrania les suministra drones pero no se adhiere a las sanciones económicas contra Rusia y no permite el acceso de barcos de la NATO al mar negro, y eso les enerva mucho


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La inflación es intrínseca al capitalismo. Desde hace más de 4000 años. Todo sistema basado en deudas e intereses por ser sociedades sumamente desiguales son mecánicamente inflacionistas. Es pura termodinámica aplicada a la economía. El capitalismo, para mantener su dominio social necesita generar deudas.
> En el caso presente la inflación se debe al descontrol de precios de la oferta. O sea, de la exigencia del capital financiero de conseguir beneficios y rentas más elevadas de lo que puede producir la economía real.



Pues... no.

La inflación de precios es causada por la inflación monetaria y la pérdida de credibilidad del emisor.

La inflación monetaria es ESTO:




y la credibilidad del emisor se pierde de esta forma:









Powell (Fed) insiste en que la inflación es transitoria y la creación de empleo se acelerará


El presidente del banco central de EEUU reconoce que la subida de precios no es aceptable, pero insiste en que está relacionada con factores temporales y espera que baje en los próximos meses




www.elconfidencial.com













Powell reafirma su compromiso con la inflación y no prevé una recesión


No desvela el ritmo de las próximas subidas




cincodias.elpais.com




.


Los precios de los bienes y servicios siguen a la inflación, y no al revés.

Muchos pajaritos en la cabeza, si pretendéis atajar la inflación con controles de precios. 

Algo que solo pudo lograr Paul Volcker tras subir los tipos de interés al 14% para contener una inflación del 14%.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues... no.
> 
> La inflación de precios es causada por la inflación monetaria y la pérdida de credibilidad del emisor.
> 
> ...



La emisión monetaria esta directamente relacionada con la emisión de deuda, agravada a su su vez por los derivados de deuda en operaciones financieras OTC, es decir, nada que ver con el socialismo. El dinero real imprimido sólo representa un 3% apenas de la masa monetaria total existente.
No entender esto es no entender cómo funciona el sistema financiero en occidente en el siglo XXI y que vivimos bajo su imperio.
Los precios de la oferta están pues ligados a los mismos actores financieros y tienen una creciente parte especulativa que tiene mucho que ver por la desregulación y falta de control de precios.
Powell, como sus predecesores sólo vela por la hegemonía del petrodeudodolar.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

t.me/intelslava/33491
*Evaluación de los servicios de inteligencia polacos sobre la situación en Ucrania

"La Agencia de Inteligencia (AW) de la República de Polonia ha elaborado un informe en el que analiza la situación*
_*actual en Ucrania. Según el documento, se ha desarrollado una situación catastrófica en las formaciones de las 
Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El número de pérdidas irrecuperables es de más de 300 personas al día, y esta cifra es subestimada por la oficina
del Presidente para reducir la probabilidad de un estallido público y crear pánico entre los civiles y los militares....

"....Desde mayo de este año, casi todas las funciones de control en la planificación y conducción de las hostilidades 
han sido asumidas por asesores extranjeros de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Canadá. Al mismo tiempo, el hecho
de su presencia en los puestos de mando se mantiene en secreto para evitar la entrada de personal militar OTAN 
en cautiverio de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

"....Según AW, la dirección de Ucrania también cuenta con la introducción de dos brigadas polacas en las regiones
occidentales del país - la 6ª brigada aérea y la 25ª brigada aérea, que, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano, liberará
unidades y formaciones adicionales listas para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en agosto para ser 
enviadas al frente oriental....

".... Al mismo tiempo, el informe señala que los obuses M-777 de 155 mm entregados a Kiev no siempre se utilizan
para el fin previsto. En lugar de llevar a cabo combates de contrabatería, los cañones se utilizan a menudo para *_
*bombardear ciudades...."*


----------



## vil. (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No hay ningún "Occidente" como entidad o grupo de iguales. Occidente es la angloesfera y sus súbditos, países sometidos, sin decisión en geopolítica, como los europeos.



¿Grupo de iguales???... te refieres a la China o Rusia que hoy quieren sentarse en la misma mesa que el Tio Sam... o quizás a las ínfulas de Francia e Inglaterra de creer aún que son quienes fueron algún día... quizás a la Australia que tiene que renunciar al contrato de submarinos con Francia y ACEPTAR los de EE.UU.... o la Canada que tiene que renunciar a su franconfonismo para no molestar al vecino de abajo... 

Las relaciones entre naciones son relaciones DE PODER, se está dónde se está... es lo que hay...

Occidente es un término manido, pero que ENTIENDE todo el mundo y se viene a referir a un grupo de NACIONES demasiado pagadas de sí mismas que PIVOTANDO en EE.UU. se creen los dueños del mundo y son incapaces de intentar acordar nada con nadie si no es bajo SUS CONDICIONES...

Turquía hoy, quizás intenta más o menos llegar a ser un igual hasta cierto punto con el resto y... con condicionantes... Irán se ve obligado a balancear su política general en función de esas sanciones y por tanto en Siria tiene que tragar a los rusos y en su política energética, especialmente en las ventas es muy probable que tenga que acabar tragando con Turquía a la que no gusta mucho de ver... 

Ni siquiera en la sociedad existen tales cosas...









El equipo porra-toga


Sin que parezca importar demasiado, la sombra del derrumbe de los valores democráticos en España se hace cada vez más alargada. Tanto como la señal de una porra en el cuerpo de un periodista que ejerce su trabajo




ctxt.es





"... Mi opinión es que estamos ante un caso, habitual en España, de jueces protegiendo a la policía. Y no sólo eso, amedrentando a quienes declaran contra policías..."

La INMADUREZ suele causar casi más daño que la estupidez, aún cuando yo no sabría dilucidar dónde acaba la una y empieza la otra en una persona ya adulta y con cierto nivel de vivencias...

Lo siento, pero es que estas cosas de la IGUALDAD me llegan al alma... y no puedo con ellas...

¿Dónde existe tal cosa???... en fin... dan ganas de llorar...


----------



## kikepm (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La emisión monetaria esta directamente relacionada con la emisión de deuda, agravada a su su vez por los derivados de deuda en operaciones financieras OTC, es decir, nada que ver con el socialismo. El dinero real imprimido sólo representa un 3% apenas de la masa monetaria total existente.
> No entender esto es no entender cómo funciona el sistema financiero en occidente en el siglo XXI y que vivimos bajo su imperio.
> Los precios de la oferta están pues ligados a los mismos actores financieros y tienen una creciente parte especulativa que tiene mucho que ver por la desregulación y falta de control de precios.



La emisión monetaria ES deuda, no es que esté relacionada. La base monetaria es un pasivo del banco central, mientras que el resto de la masa monetaria es un pasivo del banco que concede crédito. Todo el dinero fiat es deuda. El único dinero que no es deuda es el oro, que no es precisamente defendido por socialistas y keynesianos como dinero.

Las operaciones OTC y la deuda monstruosa de los últimas décadas son una de las consecuencias de la desaparición de los últimos vestigios del patrón oro en 1971, que era lo único que impedía a los bancos centrales inflactar el fiat hasta el infinito, como hemos visto estas últimas décadas, y que es el momento en que arranca la flotación de divisas y el mercado FOREX y la especulación que conlleva.

El dinero deuda es promovido y potenciado por los que llaman al oro reliquia bárbara, es decir, por Keynes y sus seguidores. Los defensores del libre mercado y del dinero sólido, los austríacos, son los únicos que defienden constreñir la capacidad de los estados de financiarse en déficit. Los déficits son cosustanciales al keynesianismo y al socialismo.

Los déficits se financian con dinero-deuda emitido por el estado.

La inflación es causada por esa emisión necesaria para financiar los estados y el gasto en menas, guerras contra enemigos inexistentes, paguitas y corrupción a mansalva.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

Buenos días, hoy parece que Severts ha caído, las alturas que la rodeaban ya han sido tomadas, dos colinas de 350 y 300 mts. y las tropas rusas poco a poca volverán a embolsar a las ucranianas en los que resta por liberar de la republica de Donetsk, 3 ciudades importantes y que forman el actual eje de resistencia a las tropas rusa, Slavyansk-Nikolaevka-Kramatorsk.

Ayer los rusos realizaron ataques en los alrededores de Sumy y quizás creando un nuevo frente en esa zona para envolver la ciudad, mientras se han seguido masacrando objetivos en el sureste de Ucrania por los rusos.

Siria, se han enviado tropas rusas en zonas de Siria para que el actual cinturón de 30 Km con dominio turco, dividido en 2 sectores no se pueda unir.


----------



## vil. (20 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Primero, EXCELENTE tu post   (solo he copiado unos párrafos, el que lo quiera leer completo siga el enlace).
> 
> Bien se ha citado ya en este hilo la frase "*la guerra es ECONOMIA CONCENTRADA*" y es así.
> 
> ...



Te corrijo un detalle y es importante: AFGANISTAN...

El problema del relato Afganistan es que es un RELATO FALSO y que ha colado y... ha llegado a ser comparado a VIETNAM, por simple desquite... 

La cosa no tendría mayor importancia si se mantuviera en el plano de lo vengativo y meramente para consumo de fanáticos...

Afganistan no lo perdió la URSS, ni siquera fue la tumba del sistema, fue la guinda de un pastel... el problema fue el PASTEL y ese lo cocino ARABIA SAUDÍ... sin ese pastel no hubiese habido guinda y los comunistas gobernarían Afganistan, sí o sí, con la asistencia del Tio Sam o sin ella...

Es importante, por no decir VITAL, entender esto... 

La URSS cayó gracias al DUMPING ENERGÉTICO que provocó Arabia Saudí. Pero sin ese Dumping energético la ECONOMIA DE GUERRA DE LA URSS hubiese aplastado todo el entramado del Tio Sam, como ya sucedió con la crisis del 73...

Porqué es tan importante esto???... porque ese PASTEL hoy no existe, ni siquiera se puede hacer, con lo cual hablar de Ucrania como Afganistan es una BARBARIDAD sin sentido alguno... y... y... y...

LOS estrategas OTAN te vendían que iban a convertir Ucrania en una NUEVA AFGANISTAN... 

Es decir, HASTA ELLOS SE HABÍAN CREIDO LA PROPAGANDA de la caída de la URSS...

ES DEMENCIAL...


----------



## vil. (20 Jul 2022)

Se juega cuando toca...

Grecia fue apoyada por Francia y... Francia va yendo hacia su propia tragedia... con Francia fuera será el momento de reiniciar el juego...

Por cierto, los turcos ya andan intentando hacer un S-400 con Francia e Italia si mal no recuerdo...

El problema de Turquía con este juego es que Erdogan es mayor... y ello les puede hacer perder paciencia, pero...

En los próximos 25 años si Turquía sigue esta línea será la propietaria de Europa, especialmente si europa a su vez sigue la línea que está teniendo... es inevitable en este escenario...

El sultán no sólo no es tonto, es TURCO y como los turcos de siempre sabe jugar y muy bien a diferentes juegos y medidas...

Europa era una región ampliamente con una estructura social, política y cultural basada en el cristianismo y sus postulados... hoy poco a poco y por cuestiones de natalidad e inmigración se va posicionando con una fuerte presencia musulmana y que ENCONTRARIAN bastante más próxima una cultura y filosofía de vida en términos propios y Turquía esencialmente los representa con mayor coherencia que los líderes de la decrépita europa y sus bobadas de todo tipo, ya sean ecológicas, ya sean feministas, ya sean religiosas...

Incluso aún cuando el SULTAN fuese CIEGO, incluso cuando UNO QUISIESE serlo, NO PODRIA dejar de ver esto que te digo...

Erdogan avanzará sobre Grecia y aquello que considere adecuado de Grecia lo mismo que lo ha hecho Rusia con Ucrania, con la ligera diferencia que a Grecia no habrá QUIEN LA ESCRIBA, ya que ni habrá capacidad, ni habrá posibilidades, ni siquiera ganas... a Grecia le quedan como mucho un lustro para preparar lo que se le viene ENCIMA... y probablemente soy hasta conservador, pero... cinco años, que es lo que esta europa aguantará en pié antes de que todo quiebre y se venga abajo sin remedio si esto sigue así... algo que a día de hoy parece inevitable, aunque... ya veremos, que empiezan a salir cosillas y... vamos a ir viendo...









UE suavizará sanciones a bancos rusos para permitir comercio de alimentos | DW | 19.07.2022


África, que importaba más de la mitad de su trigo desde Rusia y Ucrania antes de la invasión rusa, presiona a los países europeos porque considera que las sanciones están teniendo un impacto en el comercio de cereales.




www.dw.com













Rusia reanuda la actividad del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 tras varios días detenido


Las fuentes que han confirmado la noticia asegura que se espera que el gaseoducto vuelva a funcionar aunque a menor capacidad de lo habitual.




www.publico.es


----------



## h2o ras (20 Jul 2022)

*Bruselas apuesta ahora por las centrales de carbón hasta 2030*
LA VOZ
*IN ASTURIAS*





Alrededores de la Central Térmica de Lada *Eloy Alonso | EFE*
*La Comisión Europea defiende ahora el carbón como recurso para reducir la dependencia del gas*
*18 may 2022*. Actualizado a las 17:01 h.
Comentar · 17
El carbón fue demonizado y las centrales térmicas fueron desapareciendo de Asturias pero ahora parece un buen recurso para reducir la dependencia del gas. La Comisión Europea ha propuesto este miércoles *aumentar la participación de las centrales de carbón* y las nucleares en el mix energético como parte del paquete de medidas REPower EU, que tiene como objetivo reducir la dependencia de los combustibles fósiles rusos en dos tercios durante el presente ejercicio *para eliminar las importaciones de Moscú a final de la década.*


Antes malo maloso, 
Ahora bueno buenoso,
Con lo cual, queda demostrado una vez mas, por si hiciera falta, el dicho aquel:
"El hombre propone y Dios dispone"...


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Jul 2022)

No se si lo puso alguien antes... Tras la reciente reunión presidentes de Irán, Rusia y Turquía y la declaración conjunta, Putin respondió un turno de preguntas de notoria actualidad...



*Pregunta:* Vladimir Vladimirovich, hay tantos temas en la agenda internacional que a alguien le puede parecer que se han olvidado de Siria, pero hoy ha demostrado que no es así en absoluto.


Me gustaría recibir de usted la última evaluación de la situación en Siria sobre el terreno. Mucho se ha dicho hoy sobre puntos en común, pero también mucho desacuerdo. ¿Qué es fundamentalmente nuevo, tal vez, logrado hablar o decidir hoy? En primer lugar, estoy hablando de desacuerdos.


Gracias.


*Vladimir Putin:* Aún así, no comenzaría con desacuerdos, sino con el fundamental que nos da la oportunidad de trabajar y seguir trabajando en un formato trilateral. Todos creemos que es necesario garantizar la integridad territorial de la República Árabe Siria y deshacerse de los terroristas y de todo tipo, no voy a enumerar estos trajes ahora. Esto es lo principal, lo más importante, y así lo confirma una vez más el comunicado conjunto. En mi opinión, esto es muy importante.


Sí, hay algunas diferencias, es obvio, pero todos apoyamos el proceso Constitucional. Gracias a nuestros esfuerzos, es posible reunir en una sola plataforma de negociación a varias partes que se han estado oponiendo hasta ahora: tanto la oposición como las autoridades oficiales de la República Árabe Siria, expertos, representantes de estructuras públicas, las Naciones Unidas. En mi opinión, esto es muy importante. Este es el primero.


Segundo. La asistencia humanitaria a Siria continúa, y tiene una demanda especial hoy en día, porque las sanciones que se han impuesto a Siria, el pueblo sirio ha tenido resultados desastrosos: casi el 90 por ciento de ellos viven ahora por debajo del umbral de la pobreza. Una situación muy grave se está desarrollando en Siria. Y, por supuesto, sería injusto señalar a alguien, a algunos grupos, para politizar la asistencia humanitaria.


Tercero. Existen diferentes enfoques para la organización [entrega] de esta ayuda humanitaria. Siempre hemos partido de la premisa de que debe organizarse de tal manera que cumpla plenamente con el derecho internacional humanitario. Esto sugiere que toda la ayuda humanitaria debe pasar por las autoridades oficiales sirias, por Damasco. Pero acordamos una extensión de seis meses del procedimiento existente, incluso para las entregas a la zona de Idlib, precisamente para tener más tiempo para acordar posiciones.


Esta es la primera parte en general, y la segunda en humanidades.


Hay algunos desacuerdos sobre lo que está sucediendo en el Trans-Éufrates. Aquí, por cierto, también tenemos posiciones comunes relacionadas con el hecho de que las tropas estadounidenses deben abandonar este territorio, primero, y deben dejar de robar al estado sirio, al pueblo sirio y exportar petróleo ilegalmente desde allí. Pero hay diferencias sobre cómo organizar y estabilizar la situación en la región. Como se sabe, los convoyes de observación ruso-turcos están trabajando juntos allí.


Pero, en nuestra opinión, para garantizar una situación estable a largo plazo allí, es necesario transferir todo este territorio bajo el control de las autoridades oficiales de Damasco, bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas de la República Árabe Siria, y luego será posible entablar un diálogo con los responsables de esto, en este caso con las autoridades sirias. En mi opinión, esto estabilizará seriamente la situación allí.


Pero en general, el trabajo continúa. Ya he hablado de esto muchas veces, quiero enfatizar una vez más que el trabajo de la "troika" - Rusia, Turquía, Irán - es precisamente un trabajo conjunto, la búsqueda de compromisos y la búsqueda de estos compromisos han llevado al hecho que más del 90 por ciento del territorio de Siria ahora está controlado por autoridades oficiales, y que, como decimos en tales casos, allí se rompió la columna vertebral del terrorismo internacional. Este es un gran resultado de este trabajo conjunto.


*Pregunta:* Vladimir Vladimirovich, tuvo tres reuniones individuales hoy: primero con el Sr. Raisi, luego con el Sr. Khamenei, luego con el Sr. Erdogan, y después de ninguna de ellas tuvo acceso a la prensa. Lo único que sabemos es el tema del que hablaste y la parte del protocolo.


Lo que fue más importante hoy en estas reuniones, en particular, usted dijo que discutió el tema de los cereales con su homólogo turco, el tema de las entregas de cereales rusos y ucranianos a los mercados internacionales. Sobre esto, también, con más detalle, si es posible, revélanos los detalles.


*Vladimir Putin:* Aquí no hay secretos, de hecho, casi todo se sabe, hay algunos matices, tal vez no tengo tiempo para seguir lo que sucede en el campo de la información. Te diré cómo lo veo.


Primero, cuál fue el principal de estos tres encuentros . En cada reunión hubo temas que pueden ser considerados los principales para esta particular reunión bilateral.


Por ejemplo, dije en una conferencia de prensa sobre esto, en mi comunicado de prensa, que hablamos con el líder espiritual de Irán principalmente sobre temas estratégicos, incluido el desarrollo situación en la región. Esto es natural, este es el alcance de su actividad . Fue muy importante para mí escuchar su opinión, sus valoraciones. Debo decir que en muchos aspectos nuestras opiniones coinciden con las de Irán. Así que fue muy importante y muy útil.


En cuanto a la reunión con el presidente Raisi, hablamos principalmente de temas económicos. Debo señalar que en los últimos seis meses, el comercio entre Rusia e Irán ha crecido en un 40 por ciento. Este es un muy buen indicador.


Tenemos buenas áreas prometedoras para nuestra cooperación, y en una variedad de áreas. Por ejemplo, uno de ellos es el desarrollo de infraestructura. Ya sabe, bajo el liderazgo de uno de los viceprimeros ministros del gobierno ruso, tenemos un grupo que se dedica a construir relaciones en Transcaucasus, desarrollar infraestructura, resolver problemas de infraestructura en el sur del Cáucaso: esto es Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Rusia. . Aquí en esta dirección, en iraní, se puede hacer mucho.


Ahora, como sabéis, el primer tren experimental, de prueba, ya ha recorrido la ruta Norte-Sur. Esta es una ruta corta con acceso luego a los puertos del sur de Irán, y aquí el camino hacia el Golfo Pérsico y la India.


Hay una sección específica de Rasht-Astara (  _sección Azerbaiyán-Irán, aprox. alexvlad7)_ . Esta es una pequeña área en territorio iraní, 146 kilómetros. Azerbaiyán está interesado en la construcción de esta sección. Recientemente nos reunimos con el presidente Aliyev en el marco de la Cumbre del Caspio y discutimos esto. Irán está interesado en esto, y nuestros socios iraníes ahora lo han confirmado. Y Rusia está interesada en esto, porque tendremos acceso directo al Golfo Pérsico desde el norte de Rusia, desde San Petersburgo. Ruta muy interesante y prometedora. La cuestión ahí es construir un tramo, repito, de sólo 146 kilómetros. *La parte rusa está lista para hacerlo. *Necesitamos estar de acuerdo en los términos de esta construcción. Ahora hemos hablado en términos generales con nuestros socios y amigos iraníes, repito: hemos aclarado con Azerbaiyán. Espero que ahora nos pongamos manos a la obra concreta. Entonces el trabajo en sí es interesante para nosotros, es, de hecho, un trabajo de importación, la importación de nuestros servicios para los Ferrocarriles Rusos. Estos son solo uno de los ejemplos.


Hay otras direcciones también. Hay problemas de seguridad con respecto al programa nuclear iraní. Aquí también fue muy importante comprender el estado de ánimo de la parte iraní, cómo se supone que debe organizarse este trabajo. También está nuestra parte aquí, la parte rusa en estos esfuerzos conjuntos para reanudar la cooperación entre Irán y el OIEA, no hablaré de eso ahora, pero es una parte muy importante, la parte rusa.


*Cuestión de cereales *. Esto es lo que se discutió con el presidente de Turquía. Sí, ya he dicho que la República de Turquía y el presidente Erdogan personalmente han hecho mucho para llegar a un acuerdo sobre la exportación de cereales ucranianos. Pero inicialmente planteamos el problema de tal manera que debería empaquetarse, es decir, *facilitaremos la exportación de granos ucranianos, pero partimos del hecho de que se levantarán todas las restricciones relacionadas con los posibles suministros de granos rusos para la exportación.*. Lo acordamos inicialmente con organizaciones internacionales. Se tomaron la molestia de empaquetarlo todo. Nadie se ha opuesto hasta ahora, incluidos nuestros socios estadounidenses. Veamos qué sucede en un futuro cercano.


Pero, como saben, digamos que las restricciones relacionadas con el suministro de fertilizantes rusos al mercado mundial han sido levantadas por los estadounidenses, de hecho levantadas. Espero lo mismo, si sinceramente quieren mejorar la situación en los mercados mundiales de alimentos, espero que suceda lo mismo con la exportación de cereales rusos. Y nosotros, repito una vez más, ya estamos listos, ahorita, *tenemos un potencial exportador de 30 millones de toneladas de grano, y según los resultados de este año serán 50.


Pregunta:* Vladimir Vladimirovich, se avecina una grave crisis energética en Europa, ya se habla seriamente allí de que Gazprom pronto podría cortar el gas. Supuestamente, la empresa envió un aviso oficial sobre esto a uno de sus destinatarios en Alemania, refiriéndose a fuerza mayor.


¿Puede decirme si se culpa correctamente a Rusia por esta crisis energética y si Gazprom seguirá cumpliendo con sus obligaciones?


*Vladimir Putin:* En primer lugar, *Gazprom siempre ha cumplido, cumple y tiene la intención de cumplir con todas sus obligaciones.*


El hecho de que nuestros socios estén trasladando sus errores o tratando de trasladar sus propios errores a Rusia, a Gazprom, no tiene base alguna.


Pero, ¿qué sucede con los suministros de energía? Mire, antepenúltimo, en la primera mitad del penúltimo año, el gas en Europa costaba 100 euros los 1.000 metros cúbicos. En la primera mitad del año pasado - 250. Hoy, estos días - 1.700 euros por 1.000 metros cúbicos.


Pero, ¿qué está pasando? Ya he hablado de esto muchas veces, no sé si vale la pena entrar en detalles sobre la política energética de los países europeos que han descuidado el significado de las energías tradicionales y se han basado en las no tradicionales. Son grandes especialistas en el campo de las relaciones no tradicionales., por lo que en el campo de la energía, también decidieron apostar por tipos de energía no tradicionales: el sol, la energía eólica. El invierno fue largo, no hubo viento, eso es todo. Y las inversiones en capital fijo en el sector energético tradicional han caído debido a decisiones políticas anteriores: los bancos no financian, las compañías de seguros no aseguran y las autoridades locales no asignan terrenos para nuevos desarrollos, no se desarrollan oleoductos y otros medios de transporte. Aquí está el resultado de la política de los años anteriores, de la década anterior, supongo. Todo comenzó a partir de aquí, no por algunas acciones de Rusia y Gazprom, y los precios subieron.


¿Que esta pasando ahora? Hasta hace poco, abastecíamos a Europa sin Turquía, a Turquía alrededor de 30 mil millones de metros cúbicos al año, y a Europa - 170: 55 mil millones pasaron por Nord Stream 1, 33 mil millones, si la memoria no cambia, - a lo largo del [gasoducto] "Yamal - Europa", [más] a lo largo de dos hilos que atravesaban el territorio de Ucrania. Sí, a través de Turquía a Europa: alrededor de 12 mil millones a través de Turkish Stream.


Ucrania anunció repentinamente que cerraba una de las dos rutas que atraviesan su territorio. Supuestamente debido al hecho de que la estación de bombeo de gas no está bajo su control, sino que está ubicada en el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk. Pero resultó que esta estación, bajo el control de la República Popular de Luhansk hace unos meses, y recientemente la tomaron y la cerraron sin ningún motivo. Todo funcionaba normalmente, nadie interfería. En mi opinión, lo cerraron simplemente por razones políticas. Primero.


¿Qué pasó después? Polonia tomó e impuso sanciones a Yamal-Europa. Y allí 33 mil millones bombeados. Nos quitaron 34, en mi opinión, 33-34 millones de metros cúbicos por día todos los días. Completamente cerrado. Pero luego vimos que encendieron Yamal-Europa en modo inverso y empezaron a sacar unos 32 millones diarios de Alemania. Gas de Alemania, ¿de dónde viene? Este es nuestro gas ruso. ¿Por qué de Alemania? Porque resultó ser más barato para los polacos. Nos quitaron a un precio bastante caro, más cercano al precio de mercado, mientras que Alemania nos toma bajo contratos a largo plazo 3-4 veces más baratos que el precio de mercado.


Las empresas alemanas se benefician de una pequeña prima para vender a los polacos. Es rentable para los polacos comprar, porque es más barato que tomar directamente de nosotros. Pero el volumen de gas en el mercado europeo ha disminuido y el precio general en el mercado ha aumentado. ¿Quién ganó? Todos los europeos solo perdieron. Este es el segundo, “Yamal – Europa”. Primero, se cerró una de las rutas a través de Ucrania, luego se cerró Yamal-Europa. Ahora Nord Stream 1, una de las rutas principales, bombeamos 55 mil millones de metros cúbicos al año a través de ella. Allí funcionan cinco estaciones de bombeo de gas Siemens, una está en reserva. Uno iba a ser enviado a reparar. En cambio, se suponía que vendría de Canadá, de la planta de Siemens en Canadá, reacondicionada. Ella estaba bajo sanciones en Canadá. Eso quiere decir que una estación de bombeo, una sola máquina estaba fuera de servicio, porque empezaron los trabajos de mantenimiento, pero no llegó de Canadá.


Ahora nos dicen que pronto recibiremos este auto de Canadá, pero hasta el momento Gazprom no tiene documentos oficiales al respecto. Por supuesto, debemos conseguirlos, porque esta es nuestra propiedad, esta es propiedad de Gazprom. "Gazprom" debe recibir no solo metal, no solo un automóvil, sino también documentos para él, documentos legales y documentación técnica. Hay que entender qué se lleva Gazprom, en qué condiciones llegó el coche y cuál es su estatus legal: está sancionado, no sancionado, qué hacer con él, mañana, a lo mejor lo devuelven. Pero eso no es todo.


El hecho es que a fines de julio, en mi opinión, el 26, en mi opinión, esto debería solicitarse a Gazprom, y otro automóvil debería enviarse para mantenimiento de rutina, para reparaciones. ¿Dónde podemos conseguir los reacondicionados? Absolutamente no claro.


Y otra máquina ya está fuera de servicio, porque se ha caído una especie de revestimiento interior, confirmó Siemens. Es decir, *ahora son dos, 60 millones bombeados por día. Ahora, si viene uno más, entonces está bien, dos funcionarán. Y si no viene, habrá uno, serán solo 30 millones de metros cúbicos por día*. Calcula cuánto necesitas para bombear los cubos restantes. ¿Y Gazprom? Cerraron una ruta, la segunda ruta, sancionaron estas gasolineras. Gazprom está listo para bombear tanto como sea necesario. *Ellos mismos cerraron todo.*


Y el mismo rastrillo se está pisando en el ámbito del comercio de petróleo y derivados. Ahora escuchamos todo tipo de ideas falsas sobre la limitación del volumen del petróleo ruso, la limitación del precio del petróleo ruso. Es todo lo mismo que sucede en el gas. El resultado, incluso sorprendentemente, esto lo dicen las personas con educación superior, será el mismo: un aumento en los precios. Los precios del petróleo se dispararán.


En cuanto al gas, tenemos otra ruta preparada: Nord Stream 2. Se puede lanzar, pero no se lanza. Pero aquí también hay problemas, que radican en el hecho de que hace un mes y medio o cuántos, tal vez hace dos meses, discutimos este tema en una conversación con el Canciller [de Alemania], planteé este tema, dijo que Gazprom tenía capacidades reservadas, creó estas capacidades, deben hacer algo al respecto, no pueden permanecer en el aire para siempre.


La respuesta fue que ahora hay otros temas, más importantes, ahora es difícil lidiar con esto, fuera de lugar. Pero tuve que advertir que entonces retiraríamos la mitad del volumen destinado a Nord Stream para consumo doméstico y procesamiento  . Hablé sobre este tema a pedido de Gazprom, y Gazprom ya lo ha hecho. Por tanto, aunque mañana lancemos el Nord Stream 2, no serán 55.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año, sino exactamente la mitad. Y si tenemos en cuenta que de este año solo queda la segunda mitad del año, entonces un cuarto. Esta es la situación de la oferta.


Pero Gazprom ha cumplido, está cumpliendo, comencé a responder su pregunta con esto y quiero terminar con esto, y cumplirá con sus obligaciones en su totalidad, a menos, por supuesto, que alguien lo necesite, *si cierran todo con sus propias manos, y luego busca culpables, sería divertido si no fuera tan triste.


Pregunta:* Hola. Tuviste una conversación con el Sr. Erdogan hoy. Ha declarado repetidamente su disposición a organizar negociaciones entre usted y Volodymyr Zelensky. ¿Se planteó esta pregunta hoy? ¿Estás listo para reunirte con el presidente de Ucrania?


Gracias.


*Vladimir Putin:* Sí, el presidente Erdogan está haciendo mucho para crear las condiciones necesarias para normalizar la situación. Hubo negociaciones bien conocidas en Estambul, cuando llegamos a un acuerdo, solo quedaba rubricarlo, pero, como saben, después de eso, y para crear estas condiciones, nuestras tropas se retiraron del centro de Ucrania, de Kyiv: las autoridades de Kyiv se negaron a cumplir estos acuerdos. De hecho, se han logrado. Entonces el resultado final depende, por supuesto, no de los mediadores, sino del deseo de las partes contratantes de cumplir los acuerdos alcanzados. Y vemos hoy que las autoridades de Kyiv no tienen ese deseo.


En cuanto a los esfuerzos de Turquía, así como las propuestas de otros países, por ejemplo, Arabia Saudita ofrece sus servicios de mediación, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, y tienen tales oportunidades, estamos agradecidos con todos nuestros amigos que están interesados en resolver esto. crisis que brindan sus oportunidades. Incluso las ganas de hacer algún aporte a esta noble causa ya valen mucho. Muchas gracias por esto.




.......


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La emisión monetaria ES deuda, no es que esté relacionada. La base monetaria es un pasivo del banco central, mientras que el resto de la masa monetaria es un pasivo del banco que concede crédito. Todo el dinero fiat es deuda. El único dinero que no es deuda es el oro, que no es precisamente defendido por socialistas y keynesianos como dinero.
> 
> Las operaciones OTC y la deuda monstruosa de los últimas décadas son una de las consecuencias de la desaparición de los últimos vestigios del patrón oro en 1971, que era lo único que impedía a los bancos centrales inflactar el fiat hasta el infinito, como hemos visto estas últimas décadas, y que es el momento en que arranca la flotación de divisas y el mercado FOREX y la especulación que conlleva.
> 
> ...



La emisión monetaria es una exigencia de la banca privada. Los bancos centrales están a su servicio. En el 71 se pasó de un capitalismo industrial a un capitalismo financiero únicamente para satisfacer la codicia de crédito bancario del capital y su apalancamiento infinito. Fin de la historia.
Todo lo demás son derivados y colaterales.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)

Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".

Los putinianos mienten mas que hablan


----------



## vil. (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No, porque el destrozo que se ha hecho en las relaciones UE / Rusia ya es irremediable. Rusia no volveria a suministrarnos nunca en las condiciones anteriores porque por un lado buscará otros clientes y por el otro buscará una forma de aprovechar esa misma energía para crecer como economía industrial. La UE mientras tanto se cocerá en un GNL cada vez más caro y cada vez más escaso entre restricciones y toques de queda (ahora se llamarán medidas de eficiencia enérgetica o similares). Tiempos dificiles y solamente los previsores saldrán de una manera u otra adelante. En España ya no aguantan ni los panchitos ...



Son NEGOCIOS... Rusia volverá a entregar gas a Europa y en condiciones buenas, eso sí, dado que en esa caso habría ganado la guerra pondría algunas condiciones... NEGOCIOS... al final esto va de eso, simple y llanamente... los sentimentalismos obligarán al perdedor a entregar por así llamarlo DOTES o PERDIDAS DE GUERRA y se sustanciará todo, que serán tanto mayores cuanto mayor sea la derrota, así que mejor saber cuando esta llega y no demorar el escenario...

Puede sonar mejor o peor, pero es tal cual...

El problema es EMPECINARTE en querer ver situaciones que no se han dado... o simplemente negar la evidencia... o incluso cuando se vive en mundos PARALELOS, en los cuales te crees la PROPAGANDA y eres incapaz de ver la REALIDAD PALPABLE... y fruto de esa ceguera te dejas llevar al desastre y obvias lo vital e importante:

SON NEGOCIOS.


----------



## pgas (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y fue Putin quien alerto a Cerdogan del golpe de estado de la OTAN. Dicho de otro modo, fue Putin quien le salvo el culo.
> 
> El tema de las religiones puede ser un añadido pero no es el tema principal en las relaciones internacionales.
> Ejemplo, Azerbaiyan es aliado de Turquía. Sin embargo es chii y está enfrentado con Irán.




la linea de falla sunismo-chiísmo en Oriente Medio ha sido explotada, después del imperio británico en su lucha contra el otomano, por el régimen judeonazi apoyando movimientos radicales como Hamas contra los laicos de la OLP y otros en Libano contra el Hezbola.

la prueba de que suníes y chiíes no se odian es que Irak no se ha fracturado de ese modo sino por la división étnica kurdo-árabe siendo la mayoría de kurdos de obediencia sunita. El separatismo kurdo también ha sido alimentado por Israhell y sus terminales de gUSAnia, el mismo Biden patrocinó un proyecto de partición de Irak en ese sentido cuando era vp de Obama.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Son NEGOCIOS... Rusia volverá a entregar gas a Europa y en condiciones buenas, eso sí, dado que en esa caso habría ganado la guerra pondría algunas condiciones... NEGOCIOS... al final esto va de eso, simple y llanamente... los sentimentalismos obligarán al perdedor a entregar por así llamarlo DOTES o PERDIDAS DE GUERRA y se sustanciará todo, que serán tanto mayores cuanto mayor sea la derrota, así que mejor saber cuando esta llega y no demorar el escenario...
> 
> Puede sonar mejor o peor, pero es tal cual...
> 
> ...



Son negocios y un factor fundamental en los negocios es la confianza. Puede ser que alguna vez ocurra lo que tu comentas pero no será pronto y no sin antes restaurar la confianza y eso puede llevar mucho tiempo. No me veo a Rusia firmando ahora contratos a largo plazo de suministro de gas después de haber tenido que luchar contra la mitad del stock militar en desuso de los países europeos y haber aguantado todo tipo de insultos y humillaciones. Pienso que el ciudadano europeo hará bien en acostumbrarse a un futuro de escasez energetica salvo milagro tecnológico.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

*Las amenazas de Kiev a la Armada rusa y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial*


El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, declaró que las amenazas de Kiev a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial de desmilitarización de Ucrania.

"Declaraciones como estas, que expresan la pretensión sobre territorio ruso, una vez más confirman la necesidad y justificación absoluta de la operación militar especial rusa porque solo por este medio Ucrania puede liberarse de tales representantes gubernamentales", añadió Peskov.

Más temprano, el viceministro de Defensa ucraniano, Volodímir Gavrilov, al llegar a Londres declaró que Kiev se estaba preparando para destruir la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y tomar Crimea con armas occidentales.
Durante su visita al Reino Unido, donde se entrena el Ejército ucraniano, Gavrilov afirmó que Ucrania estaba construyendo su propio potencial de misiles antibuque y que estaban esperando recibir armas de largo alcance de otros países antes de lanzar un ataque.
"Estamos recibiendo armas antibuque y tarde o temprano atacaremos la Flota", afirmó en una entrevista con un periódico británico.
Agregó que Kiev estaba discutiendo con los países occidentales la posibilidad de utilizar las armas que les suministraron para atacar.

Por su parte, el general mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Dmitri Marchenko, señaló que el puente de Crimea se convertirá en el objetivo número uno si las tropas ucranianas reciben el armamento adecuado de EEUU y Europa.

En respuesta, el Comité de Investigación ruso informó que haría una evaluación legal de sus declaraciones.

La vicepresidenta de la Duma Estatal rusa, Irina Yarovaya, comparó las palabras de Marchenko con el* típico comportamiento terrorista*. Mientras que el portavoz presidencial, Dmitri Peskov, reiteró que la seguridad de Crimea* estaba garantizada por las medidas preventivas del Ejército ruso* y que el Kremlin estaba al tanto de las amenazas al puente de Crimea y que las tenía en cuenta.

A su vez, el ministro de la Cancillería rusa, Serguéi Lavrov, al hablar de las amenazas contra el puente de Crimea, apuntó que todas estas declaraciones se tuvieron en cuenta y que tales planes fracasarían.

El 18 de julio, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, dio instrucciones al comandante del grupo Vostok, el teniente general Rustam Murádov, sobre la destrucción prioritaria de las posiciones enemigas desde las que se producen bombardeos en Donbás, declaró el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
El pasado 5 de junio, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, advirtió que Rusia lanzaría ataques contra objetivos que aún no han sido alcanzados si se suministran misiles de largo alcance a Kiev.

Rusia lanzó una operación militar en Ucrania el 24 de febrero para "proteger a las personas que han sido sometidas a abusos, al genocidio del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años". Según el presidente Vladímir Putin, su objetivo es "desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania" y llevar a juicio a todos los criminales de guerra responsables de "sangrientos crímenes contra la población civil" en Donbás.


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos anunciará esta semana un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania, que incluye HIMARS - La Casa Blanca.

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## halmeria (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Las amenazas de Kiev a la Armada rusa y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial*
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, declaró que las amenazas de Kiev a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial de desmilitarización de Ucrania.
> ...



Entiendo que lo pones de manera irónica, no?

Solo alquien retrasado podría calificar de terrorismo a atacar barcos militares ocupantes dentro de tu propio pais y justificar toda la invasión porque si invades un pais te atacan en su propio pais.


----------



## halmeria (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Las amenazas de Kiev a la Armada rusa y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial*
> 
> 
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, declaró que las amenazas de Kiev a la Flota rusa del Mar Negro y Crimea confirman la necesidad de la operación especial de desmilitarización de Ucrania.
> ...



Entiendo que lo pones de manera irónica, no?

Solo alquien retrasado podría calificar de terrorismo a atacar barcos militares ocupantes dentro de tu propio pais y justificar toda la invasión porque si invades un pais te atacan en su propio pais.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS: "El sistema de defensa aérea #Russian interceptó 10 misiles disparados por la AFU en #Kherson " Dos horas despues: " #Ukraine ha bombardeado el puente sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson (...) . Se dispararon 12 cohetes, 11 de ellos alcanzaron el puente".
> 
> Los putinianos mienten mas que hablan



Claro, porque lo dicen los ucranianos. Sesgo, sesgo, sesgo...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Entiendo que lo pones de manera irónica, no?
> 
> Solo alquien retrasado podría calificar de terrorismo a atacar barcos militares ocupantes dentro de tu propio pais y justificar toda la invasión porque si invades un pais te atacan en su propio pais.



No en absoluto ironía, no te enteras, sácate eñl dildo 2030.

Aquí de lo que se trata es de comprender que a Rusia no se le va a tocar los cojones más.

Cuesta integrarlo, la tele dice que son malos y que putin come niños, pero va dar igual, es un tema de lentejas.

Occidente ha jugado una partida que está perdiendo, es la primera crisis en la que la ciudadanía aplaude a las 8 y quiere más mierda. La programación de la ponzoña aclamada ya permite que te sodomicen y que te guste, congrats!

Hasta ahora te engañaban y te violaban. Ahora el que quieres que te violen eres tú, happy!


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

* Lavrov: EE.UU. y Reino Unido arman a Ucrania para volver a Europa en contra de Rusia *

"Es ventajoso para los estadounidenses y los británicos, porque están al otro lado del océano, están lejos, y la economía que sufre los principales daños es la europea", dijo.





RT 
El objetivo de los suministros militares de EE.UU. y Reino Unido a Ucrania es volver a Europa en contra de Rusia, afirmó este miércoles el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, en una entrevista con la directora del grupo RT, Margarita Simonián.
"Es ventajoso para los estadounidenses y los británicos, porque están al otro lado del océano, están lejos, y la economía que sufre los principales daños es la europea", dijo Lavrov. Según el canciller ruso, las estadísticas muestran que la Unión Europea asumió el 40 % de los daños económicos derivados de las sanciones, mientras que a EE.UU. le corresponde menos de un 1 %.
Según Lavrov, precisamente ese es el motivo principal por el que los países occidentales no quieren empujar a Ucrania hacia la mesa de negociaciones. "No cabe duda de que a los ucranianos *no les permitirán seguir con las negociaciones* hasta que los estadounidenses decidan que ya han hecho un alboroto y han sembrado suficiente caos y ahora se les puede dejar solos [a los ucranianos]", valoró.
El ministro señaló que la parte rusa abordó el tema de las negociaciones de paz con responsabilidad, pero las rondas celebradas revelaron la *"falta de interés" por parte de Kiev*.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Excelente idea. Diocleciano aprueba el control de precios ante la inflación provocada por la dilución de la cantidad de oro en la moneda ordenada por el mismo.
> 
> 1.800 años y los socialistas siguen sin entender la utilidad nula de los controles de precios y que la causa de la inflación de precios es la falsificación de la moneda ordenada por los gobiernos y reyezuelos.
> 
> ESTUPENDO.



Kikep, muchas veces no estoy de acuerdo contigo y tengo que confesarte que te envidio por que eres consecuente con lo que piensas.

En esto me avergüenza horrores esta izquierda de idiotas que no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te corrijo un detalle y es importante: AFGANISTAN...
> 
> El problema del relato Afganistan es que es un RELATO FALSO y que ha colado y... ha llegado a ser comparado a VIETNAM, por simple desquite...
> 
> ...



Su picolero de guardia celebra fuertemente su comentario que un thansk me parece poco.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Excelente idea. Diocleciano aprueba el control de precios ante la inflación provocada por la dilución de la cantidad de oro en la moneda ordenada por el mismo.
> 
> 1.800 años y los socialistas siguen sin entender la utilidad nula de los controles de precios y que la causa de la inflación de precios es la falsificación de la moneda ordenada por los gobiernos y reyezuelos.
> 
> ESTUPENDO.



la consecuencia de tener a personas IGNORANTES en un gobierno o en la clase política. Que creen saberlo todo y en realidad no saben nada.


----------



## halmeria (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No en absoluto ironía, no te enteras, sácate eñl dildo 2030.
> 
> Aquí de lo que se trata es de comprender que a Rusia no se le va a tocar los cojones más.
> 
> ...



De verdad piensas que si Un pais invadido ataca a un barco militar dentro de sus aguas puede ser considerado como un acto terrorista?
No puedes ser tan submornal.

PD: El que tienes un Dildo Ruso en el culo eres tu, yo no. No sabes lo que pienso de 2030 ni de otras mierdas y presupones que pienso en todo diferente a ti. Pues muy bien campeon, ahi te quedas con tu mierda de vida.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (20 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ese mapa es una jilipollez no hay niguna base en georgia, por la cuenta que les trae.........



En honor a la verdad hay que señalar que en Georgia hay ruinas de antiguas bases de la OTAN, desde el año 2008.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> De verdad piensas que si Un pais invadido ataca a un barco militar dentro de sus aguas puede ser considerado como un acto terrorista?
> No puedes ser tan submornal.
> 
> PD: El que tienes un Dildo Ruso en el culo eres tu, yo no. No sabes lo que pienso de 2030 ni de otras mierdas y presupones que pienso en todo diferente a ti. Pues muy bien campeon, ahi te quedas con tu mierda de vida.



Es un tema de lentejas hijo de puta.

A Rusia ya no le van a tocar los cojones más, así lo ha decidido. Si no te gusta, te compras un mono y se lo cuentas o te lo metes por el culo.

A tiro de piedra de ignore


----------



## Argentium (20 Jul 2022)

De darlo por hecho pasamos a... 

*Es probable que Rusia reinicie las exportaciones de gas de Nord Stream 1 según lo programado*
11:45 || 20/07/2022


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

veo agua para los rusos


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jul 2022)

Es posible que pueda pasar..... A ejpana le harán lo mismo también. EU/OTAN con todo lo que implica (los incendios entran dentro de su plan de "crisis energética")
por cierto, a ver si tenéis agudeza visual, aqui tenemos una habitación llena de nazis de mierda, hay algo que los une que veis?


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jul 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> De verdad piensas que si Un pais invadido ataca a un barco militar dentro de sus aguas puede ser considerado como un acto terrorista?
> No puedes ser tan submornal.
> 
> PD: El que tienes un Dildo Ruso en el culo eres tu, yo no. No sabes lo que pienso de 2030 ni de otras mierdas y presupones que pienso en todo diferente a ti. Pues muy bien campeon, ahi te quedas con tu mierda de vida.



ijnore


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que oficialmente quieran anclar- públicamente- la inflación en esos límites
> no quiere decir que esa sea la realidad. Así, a ojo de buen cubero, diría
> que la vaina esta muy cerca del 20%. Así que...



lo que sea menester para parar a la horda....verdad pingüino gilipollenko?


----------



## brunstark (20 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Excelente idea. Diocleciano aprueba el control de precios ante la inflación provocada por la dilución de la cantidad de oro en la moneda ordenada por el mismo.
> 
> 1.800 años y los socialistas siguen sin entender la utilidad nula de los controles de precios y que la causa de la inflación de precios es la falsificación de la moneda ordenada por los gobiernos y reyezuelos.
> 
> ESTUPENDO.



La pena es que la mitad de los que andan por aquí no tienen ni idea de quién era el tito Dio y mucho menos la que lío.


Y no quiero ni pensar cuántos de nuestros analfabetos políticos tienen el más mínimo conocimiento de historia.
El porcentaje tenderá al 10% con exceso de optimismo por mi parte.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> lo que sea menester para parar a la horda....verdad pingüino gilipollenko?



Jodete chusquero de mierda......


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jul 2022)

George Soros describió las razones de la situación en Ucrania literalmente en dos oraciones
"Tenemos un fondo en Ucrania y resultó ser uno de los mejores"
“También quiero mencionar que hay una persona que ha estado muy involucrada en Ucrania y ese es Biden”.



La cinta de San Jorge se equiparará con los símbolos de la gloria militar.






Se ha presentado un nuevo proyecto de ley a la Duma del Estado sobre la equiparación de la cinta de San Jorge con los símbolos de la gloria militar, que también prevé la responsabilidad penal por la burla de este símbolo.
Según el proyecto de ley, por la profanación pública de la cinta de San Jorge, una persona jurídica enfrentará una multa de hasta 5 millones de rublos, una persona física, una multa de hasta 3 millones de rublos o prisión de hasta tres años.
Como era de esperar, el proyecto de ley pasará fácilmente a través de las lecturas en la Duma Estatal.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Garrafa de aceite a más de 20 euros, sigue subiendo sin parar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128457
> 
> ...



Hay que elegir, o se compra una garrafa de aceite de orujo de mierda o se compra una sandia de lujo.  

*Grazie Antonio !!!*


----------



## Argentium (20 Jul 2022)

Con éstas declaraciones demuestran no estar muy tranquilos y confiados

*Portavoz de Ministerio de Economía alemán: Gazprom está obligado contractualmente a reanudar las entregas de gas*
11:49 || 20/07/2022


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Porque el hijoPutin visita de buen rollo un pais de la OTAN que ademas esta fabricando drones que humillan a su ejército?
Nunca he entendido esa relacion de amor odio entre Turquia y Rusia.
Ahora te derribo un avion, ahora te compro S400, ahora le vendo drones a Ucrania, ahora nos damos la mano...


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ...Las relaciones entre naciones son relaciones DE PODER, se está dónde se está... es lo que hay...



Todas las relaciones humanas son relaciones de poder...Incluso los matrimonios...
Tenía que decirlo...


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay que elegir, o se compra una garrafa de aceite de orujo de mierda o se compra una sandia de lujo.
> 
> *Grazie Antonio !!!*



todo sea por defender a occidente y parar a la horda...n,est pas pingüino gilipollenko?


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> todo sea por defender a occidente y parar a la horda...n,est pas pingüino gilipollenko?



Otra vez te jodes....chusquero de mierda......


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hay demasiadas bases yankees alrededor de Irán. E Irán tiene demasiados misiles dispuestos a aplanarlas.



Cuando el Tío Sam era el alfota de lomo plateado plantaba bases en el centro del país y ponía café quijano en todos los altavoces de los minaretes. Ahora es un betazo que pone bases de lejos y mira de reojo.

No homo.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Bruselas apuesta ahora por las centrales de carbón hasta 2030*
> LA VOZ
> *IN ASTURIAS*
> 
> ...




Una cuestión a resolver: Harán falta mineros  ¡Qué tal?


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una cuestión a resolver: Harán falta mineros  ¡Qué tal?



va el pingüino gilipollenko si fai falta oh, hasta en plan stajanov...todo por parar a la horda, certo gaviotón?


----------



## Como El Agua (20 Jul 2022)

El almirante trans estadounidense Rachel Levine propuso empoderar a los niños y bloquear la pubertad con medicamentos para que tengan tiempo de elegir su género. “Necesitamos ampliar la capacidad de usar bloqueadores de la pubertad en los niños y operar de acuerdo con su género”.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> va el pingüino gilipollenko si fai falta oh, hasta en plan stajanov...todo por parar a la horda, certo gaviotón?



A ti ni agua....chusquero de mierda.......hoy dia libre en el cuartel?y dejas de dar porculo a los pobres soldados.....


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> El almirante trans estadounidense Rachel Levine propuso empoderar a los niños y bloquear la pubertad con medicamentos para que tengan tiempo de elegir su género. “Necesitamos ampliar la capacidad de usar bloqueadores de la pubertad en los niños y operar de acuerdo con su género”.



Este es el occidente que el pingüino gilipollenko defiende del kanato....


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con éstas declaraciones demuestran no estar muy tranquilos y confiados
> 
> *Portavoz de Ministerio de Economía alemán: Gazprom está obligado contractualmente a reanudar las entregas de gas*
> 11:49 || 20/07/2022



Si se alega fuerza mayor, no hay obligación que valga...
Por eso, para solucionar, les ofrecen enviarlo por el NS-II.
Y se acabó el cachondeo.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Eso si,Turquía tiene la llave de acceso al Mediterráneo y es el único país junto a Serbia que mantiene vuelos con Rusia. 

Si no se llevan bien con ellos se quedan aun más aislados.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Entiendo que lo pones de manera irónica, no?
> 
> Solo alquien retrasado podría calificar de terrorismo a atacar barcos militares ocupantes dentro de tu propio pais y justificar toda la invasión porque si invades un pais te atacan en su propio pais.



Ojo que llega el subnormal de las 12 a dejar su comentario de calidah.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Porque el hijoPutin visita de buen rollo un pais de la OTAN que ademas esta fabricando drones que humillan a su ejército?
> Nunca he entendido esa relacion de amor odio entre Turquia y Rusia.
> Ahora te derribo un avion, ahora te compro S400, ahora le vendo drones a Ucrania, ahora nos damos la mano...



Porque esto te viene muy grande. Detrás del derribo del Su-24 o el asesinato del embajador estaban los Fethullahçı. Y detrás de ellos... Pues ya se sabe.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Con éstas declaraciones demuestran no estar muy tranquilos y confiados
> 
> *Portavoz de Ministerio de Economía alemán: Gazprom está obligado contractualmente a reanudar las entregas de gas*
> 11:49 || 20/07/2022



Contractualmente hay muchas condiciones a cumplir.

Por ejemplo, las aseguradoras no se van a hacer responsables de daños, suspensión de servicios, etc, si todos los equipamientos no se encuentran con la correspondiente certificación.

Hay piezas que deben pasar auditorías, que deben reemplazarse en determinados, plazos, cumplir con controles, etc.

Las aseguradoras buscan no pagar si encuentran que algo no está en orden.

Los rusos pueden, contractualmente, agarrarse a varias escusas con encaje legal, y dar largas.

Viendo la chapuza de tener que enviar equipamiento a Canadá para ser reparado ( y haber sido retenido, y ahora liberado), no descartemos que se exija el máximo rigor técnico en estos equipamientos y en muchos otros.


----------



## LIRDISM (20 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> La pena es que la mitad de los que andan por aquí no tienen ni idea de quién era el tito Dio y mucho menos la que lío.
> 
> 
> Y no quiero ni pensar cuántos de nuestros analfabetos políticos tienen el más mínimo conocimiento de historia.
> El porcentaje tenderá al 10% con exceso de optimismo por mi parte.



Diocleciano fue el último emperador que consiguió recuperar Roma (después de la crisis del siglo III que le da mucho más mérito), fue la última vez que fue grande, con Constantino era ya una Roma diferente y puso las bases para su desintegración.
A Diocleciano no se le puede poner esa cruz por la inflación provocada, porque el era soldado no economista pero comprendió mejor que nadie que Roma para poder sobrevivir necesitaba aumentar mucho el ejército porque los enemigos eran cada vez más numerosos y cada vez luchaban mejor y claro, eso tiene un gasto e intentar inundar de moneda o devaluarla con menos metal , provoca lo que provoca pero en su interior Diocleciano entendía que tenía que ser así y reunió el mayor ejercito romano jamás visto y después atacar el cristianismo como lo atacó era también defender Roma de los peligros futuros. El sabía que todo tenía un coste muy grande y consiguió algo pocas veces visto, dos años de paz gracias a sus éxitos militares pero también fue el principio de dividir el imperio en dos augustos y dos Césars para quitar carga en el mandato pero esa separación también provocó guerras civiles futuras.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Faltan unos papeles!





himno de Gazprom


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

HOY-----vá por el cabo chusquero de mierda....


----------



## Como El Agua (20 Jul 2022)

Como era de esperar. 
Lavrov: "Si Occidente suministra a Kyiv armas de largo alcance, los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial en Ucrania se moverán aún más"


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque esto te viene muy grande. Detrás del derribo del Su-24 o el asesinato del embajador estaban los Fethullahçı. Y detrás de ellos... Pues ya se sabe.



Joder tú si que sabes...eres todo un crack...y bien espabilao.....


----------



## El-Mano (20 Jul 2022)

Lavrov habla:

⚡Lavrov en una entrevista con RIA Novosti y RT: los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial han cambiado, ahora no es solo el DPR y el LPR, sino también varios otros territorios

⚡Si Occidente suministra armas de largo alcance a Kyiv, los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial en Ucrania se moverán aún más - Lavrov

t.me/intelslava/33531
t.me/intelslava/33532


----------



## NS 4 (20 Jul 2022)

Pero no hay Libertad...COMO COJONES VA A SER UNA SOLUCION DE CORTE LIBERAL???
SI LO QUE HAY ES CONNIVENCIA DE ESTADOS, CON EL HEGEMON DEL MOMENTO QUE ES USA...POR ENCIMA DE CUALQUIER OTRO INTERES EMPRESARIAL...y una corte de zotes pidiendo mas ESTADO Y MAS CONTROL AUN.

LAS GRANDES CORPORACIONES, SON DIRECTAMENTE PARTE DEL ENTRAMADO GLOBALISTA.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania dice haber liberado 1.000 pueblos pero necesita controlar otros 2.500: "Rusia puede ser derrotada y Ucrania ya ha demostrado cómo"*
El gobierno de *Ucrania *asegura que ha logrado recuperar, desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa el pasado 24 de febrero, un total de 1.000 poblaciones que habían caído en manos de *Rusia*, pero necesita hacerse con el control de, al menos, otras 2.500.

"Ya hemos liberado más de 1.000 pueblos y aldeas capturados por el enemigo (ruso) al principio (de la invasión). Pero necesitamos liberar más de 2.500 más", ha dicho el ministro de Defensa de *Ucrania*, *Oleksii Reznikov*.

Las declaraciones del ministro ucraniano se han producido durante un debate virtual organizado por el grupo de expertos del Consejo Atlántico, organización vinculada a la *OTAN*, según informa este miércoles la agencia local Ukrinform. Ha hecho hincapié en que "definitivamente, *Rusia *puede ser derrotada y *Ucrania *ya ha demostrado cómo" se puede llevar a cabo. "Ahora todo depende de cuánto esté dispuesto a apoyarnos el mundo libre. Si recibimos suficientes armas a tiempo, liberaremos nuestras tierras", ha precisado el ministro. Informa Efe


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder tú si que sabes...eres todo un crack...y bien espabilao.....



Aprovecha y aprende, rapacín...


----------



## Como El Agua (20 Jul 2022)

Para el conglomerado Industrial-militar que representa el Partido Demócrata si tiene sentido.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Bruselas apuesta ahora por las centrales de carbón hasta 2030*
> LA VOZ
> *IN ASTURIAS*
> 
> ...



¿El canario en la mina para Europa?


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Al menos 353 niños han muerto en la guerra de Ucrania.*
Al menos 353 niños han muerto y más de 679 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania *desde que comenzó la *guerra*, el pasado 24 de febrero, según datos de la oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania *divulgados en Telegram, informa la agencia local Ukrinform.

Estos datos no son definitivos, ya que los responsables de la Fiscalía continúan investigando sucesos ocurridos dentro de las áreas donde hay hostilidades con el ejército del *Kremlin*, en la que han sido ocupadas por los rusos y en las que fueron liberadas por el ejército ucraniano.

Hasta ahora, la mayoría de las bajas se han registrado en la región de *Donetsk *(357), en el este del país; en la de *Járkov *(191), en el noreste; y en la región de *Kiev *(116), que incluye a la capital del país.

La Fiscalía recuerda que la pasada noche el ejército ruso abrió fuego contra *Nikopol*, en la región sureña de *Dnipropetrovsk*, dejando a tres niños (de 3, 5 y 15 años) heridos. Informa Efe


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Bruselas apuesta ahora por las centrales de carbón hasta 2030*
> LA VOZ
> *IN ASTURIAS*
> 
> ...



¿Y de dónde van a sacar el carbón? Casi todos los pozos están cerrados.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si la UE anuncia que para 2035 los coches a combustible de van a prohibir, por lógica los proveedores de este bien van a colocarnos a precio de oro el tiempo que queda.



Si en el año 2035 existe la Union Europea, dudo que sigan gobernando los masones antieuropeos actuales.




PD- Lo del coche electrico para los remeros y el coche de gasolina para la policia, ejercito y politicos, es tan grotesco que es imposible que se implemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Armenia también estaba "haciendo manitas" con el Imperio.



Suponiendo que la llamada guerra de Ucrania es una guerra civil como podría ser una guerra por la secesión de Cataluña...

¿ En ese hipotético caso sería lógico que las los combates la destrucción solo se produjese en la región catalana o habría guerra y atentados en el resto de España?


Viene a cuento porque no tiene ningún sentido que no haya caído ninguna bomba en territorio ruso o atentados en Moscú....
que ni siquiera Putin tema ser asesinado como el japonés Shinzo Abe , ya que se está paseando por todo el mundo sin miedo a nada ni a nadie, por no hablar de el baño de masas que se dio en un estadio de fútbol.

Supongo que un ataque en territorio ruso con armas europeas invitaría a una guerra global, por lo tanto doy por hecho que esta guerra se alarga por las armas de la OTAN y que se acabaría tan pronto dejasen de enviar las armas.


No?


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Estos alemanes y los papeles !!... ¿desde cuándo se han puesto tan descuidados y desprolijos?



Y sucios...no olvidemos lo que les hacían a sus volkswagen


----------



## Charidemo (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si en el año 2035 existe la Union Europea, dudo que sigan gobernando los masones antieuropeos actuales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129510
> 
> ...



¿Coche eléctrico? Dale tiempo al tiempo y a conformarse con un patinete.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Baquinjam Palas (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y de dónde van a sacar el carbón? Casi todos los pozos están cerrados.



Pues han pensao que de Rusia.

Que preguntas haces.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY-----vá por el cabo chusquero de mierda....



ánimo a pos los 40.000 muertos...vivientes
hay tontos, supertontos y luego el pingüino gilipollenko


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Al menos 353 niños han muerto en la guerra de Ucrania.*
> Al menos 353 niños han muerto y más de 679 han resultado heridos en *Ucrania *desde que comenzó la *guerra*, el pasado 24 de febrero, según datos de la oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania *divulgados en Telegram, informa la agencia local Ukrinform.
> 
> Estos datos no son definitivos, ya que los responsables de la Fiscalía continúan investigando sucesos ocurridos dentro de las áreas donde hay hostilidades con el ejército del *Kremlin*, en la que han sido ocupadas por los rusos y en las que fueron liberadas por el ejército ucraniano.
> ...



ahí no deben estar los asesinados en el dombas por tus geroiam правда¿
ah espera que como son orcos pues que se jodan esos niños
malnacidos follapiratas


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania prácticamente destruye puente sobre el río Dniéper en Jersón, única vía de abastecimiento para las tropas rusas.*
El Ejército ucraniano ha bombardeado hoy por segundo día consecutivo con *misiles HIMARS* el puente de *Antonivka*, que cruza el rio *Dniéper* junto a la ciudad ucraniana de *Jersón*, y ha causado graves daños, según la administración prorrusa de esta región.

"Graves daños, detectamos 11 impactos contra el puente. En estos momentos el puente está gravemente dañado. De momento no se ha interrumpido el tránsito por él, el puente no está cerrado, pero la situación es grave", declaró a Interfax el vicejefe de la Administración Militar-Civil de *Jersón*, *Kiril Stremoúsov*.

Se trata de la única vía de abastecimiento para las tropas rusas en *Jersón*, por lo que se ha convertido en un objetivo priorizado de las tropas ucranianas, que han anunciado en varias ocasiones contraofensivas para recuperar esta región, ocupada a principios de marzo pasado. Informa Efe


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aprovecha y aprende, rapacín...



rajonín el mazcayu всегда гатов


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿Grupo de iguales???... te refieres a la China o Rusia que hoy quieren sentarse en la misma mesa que el Tio Sam... o quizás a las ínfulas de Francia e Inglaterra de creer aún que son quienes fueron algún día... quizás a la Australia que tiene que renunciar al contrato de submarinos con Francia y ACEPTAR los de EE.UU.... o la Canada que tiene que renunciar a su franconfonismo para no molestar al vecino de abajo...
> 
> Las relaciones entre naciones son relaciones DE PODER, se está dónde se está... es lo que hay...
> 
> ...



Que columpios te has pegado no?
Molestate en leer y entender lo que has leido antes de saltar con esas ínfulas.
Porque digo justo lo contrario, que se nos vende el cuento de un grupo de iguales.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania prácticamente destruye puente sobre el río Dniéper en Jersón, única vía de abastecimiento para las tropas rusas.*
> El Ejército ucraniano ha bombardeado hoy por segundo día consecutivo con *misiles HIMARS* el puente de *Antonivka*, que cruza el rio *Dniéper* junto a la ciudad ucraniana de *Jersón*, y ha causado graves daños, según la administración prorrusa de esta región.
> 
> "Graves daños, detectamos 11 impactos contra el puente. En estos momentos el puente está gravemente dañado. De momento no se ha interrumpido el tránsito por él, el puente no está cerrado, pero la situación es grave", declaró a Interfax el vicejefe de la Administración Militar-Civil de *Jersón*, *Kiril Stremoúsov*.
> ...



De momento no se ha interrumpido el tránsito por él, el puente no está cerrado, jajajajaja los puentes que vos destruis son como los muertos que vos matais maizonón


----------



## Snowball (20 Jul 2022)

Ojo se dan la vuelta los mercados

*Putin Says Russia Will Honor Gas Commitment But Flows Will Drop As Much As 20% Of Capacit*


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Qué gran compra hizo Turquía con los S-400. Un cacharro que ni funciona a cambio de ser expulsados del programa F-35. 

Un negocio redondo.


----------



## Zappa (20 Jul 2022)

Te lo corto...
No te lo corto...
Te lo corto...
No te lo corto...

A ver si terminan ya de deshojar la puta margarita, coño.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> rajonín el mazcayu всегда гатов



La pastillita...que desvarias......chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## Zappa (20 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo se dan la vuelta los mercados
> 
> *Putin Says Russia Will Honor Gas Commitment But Flows Will Drop As Much As 20% Of Capacit*



Esto es como cuando te "quitas" de fumar y dices "solo dos al día".


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Cansa un poco Erdogán, jugando a varias bandas desde dentro de la OTAN para ser potencia de referencia en el mundo Árabe/Islámico

Y precisamente Irán es otro aspirante a potencia antagonista suyo.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Te lo corto...
> No te lo corto...
> Te lo corto...
> No te lo corto...
> ...



Los rusos no dicen nada. Lo dice todo la von der layen.


----------



## Leros (20 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo se dan la vuelta los mercados
> 
> *Putin Says Russia Will Honor Gas Commitment But Flows Will Drop As Much As 20% Of Capacit*



Me da a mi que un 20% es lo mismo a nada. 
Pues si esto es cierto Europa se va al guano inminentemente.


----------



## Zappa (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos no dicen nada. Lo dice todo la von der layen.



Está diciendo Putin que no nos da más que un 20%

Nos hemos pasado a la Metadona, señores.

Se terminó la fiesta.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Se van desvelando los arcanos que ya sospechábamos. Y, aún así, parecen optimistas:

Arabia Saudita finalmente ha revelado que su producción de petróleo alcanzará su punto máximo.

Después de que alcance una capacidad de 13 mb/d para 2027, el príncipe heredero Saudita, 
Mohammed bin Salman, dijo que "el reino no tendrá ninguna capacidad adicional para aumentar".

Arabia Saudíta revela que está próxima al techo


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Esta muchacha creo que ya no vuelve a Rusia, se ha declarado lesbiana públicamente encima ha condenado la guerra en Ucrania, lo que no se yo, si en Rusia declararte homosexual públicamente creo que está penado, creo que endurecieron las leyes hace poco(legislar en caliente) para este tipo de cosas.


----------



## Argentium (20 Jul 2022)

*Gazprom no ha recibido los documentos que permiten la entrega de la turbina de gas para Portovaya CS. Los documentos son necesarios en virtud de las actuales sanciones impuestas por Canadá y la UE.*
13:47 || 20/07/2022


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

puente cortado bolsa de rusos


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jul 2022)

Pero se supone que en esa zona es donde está anunciada la "Gran Ofensiva de Reconquista".
Así que no entiendo esta acción.
Vas a realizar tremenda contraofensiva, y puede salirte bien o mal.

Si sale mal, esta acción contra el puente es caca de vaca. Solo es una molestia o dificultad al uso "civil" del mismo, pero no tiene apenas relevancia en su uso militar. Sí, vale, un aviso y demostración a los rusos que si meten refuerzos, están al alcance. Lo cual seguramente los rusos agradecerán por el aviso y demostración, y modularán en consecuencia sus formas de transporte logístico para adecuarlas al riesgo evidenciado.

Y si la Gran Ofensiva sale bien, va y resulta que tú mismo casi te cargas un puente que vas a necesitar para seguir "contraofensivando". Sería de risa eso de "la reconquista ucraniana del oblast de Jerson, detenida por los daños propios que originaron los ucranianos...."

Solo tiene sentido esta acción en un supuesto: que los ucranianos tengan mucho miedo (y datos relevantes que sean plausibles y verosímiles) a una ofensiva rusa reforzada desde la zona de Jerson. Y ahora, tarde, mal y a rastras, intenten destruir o dañar significativamente el puente.
Destruir puentes (salvo causas excepcionales justificadas) es solo una acción con sentido defensivo.

Nota: Sobre el coste de la operación. Cada misil "básico" del HIMARS sale por unos 90.000 $ (precio menor con descuento si compras grades cantidades, y/o usas material descatalogado, que parece que es el caso en Ucrania).
Digamos 50.000 $ por pepino. Y según fuentes, al parecer se lanzaron 2 andanadas completas, 12 pepinos.
Costes de inteligencia, cobertura, y mano de obra aparte, la operación ha costado, al menos 12 x 50.000 = 600.000 $
La reparación saldrá por algo más que esos 2.000 $, pero es que incluso aunque la realicen ingenieros con master, y con un BTG desplegado para proteger, incluyendo lucro cesante por los días de inactividad, etc etc, los daños no superan los 100.000 $.
Y calculo muy altos los daños y muy baja la inversión.
A este ritmo de 6:1, no se cuantas semanas más las finanzas bélicas ucranianas serán viables.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

De esto me acuerdo yo...


----------



## Le Truhan (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta muchacha creo que ya no vuelve a Rusia, se ha declarado lesbiana públicamente encima ha condenado la guerra en Ucrania, lo que no se yo, si en Rusia declararte homosexual públicamente creo que está penado, creo que endurecieron las leyes hace poco(legislar en caliente) para este tipo de cosas.



Me imagino que las que hacen travestis gracias a las mierdas de televisiones y consejerias de educación y luego se suicidan hay que quemar televisiones y consejerias no….. los anti Putin dais mucha pena, es una adulta si. Pues que haga lo que quiera, pero nada de colegios ni de matrimonios


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Suiza se plantea recurrir a cortes de energía de varias horas en invierno.*
*Suiza *contempla la posibilidad de aplicar cortes de energía de hasta cuatro horas el próximo invierno si la crisis energética que sufre Europa, derivada de la *guerra en Ucrania* y la posible interrupción de la llegada de gas ruso, indicaron hoy responsables del Gobierno federal y las eléctricas.

La medida sería la más drástica y la última en aplicarse dentro del plan de contingencia explicado hoy por el director de la asociación de empresas eléctricas suizas VSE, *Michael Frank*, en una rueda de prensa junto a responsables de la Oficina Federal de Energía para analizar la crisis de suministro que afronta Europa.

En una primera fase se solicitarán medidas de ahorro voluntarias a través de una campaña de concienciación que se iniciará el próximo agosto, pero si la situación lo requiere se continuará con la reducción de consumo eléctrico menos esencial, como la iluminación de tiendas o de espacios públicos en horas nocturnas.

En una tercera fase se ordenaría a unas 30.000 compañías ahorrar hasta un 30 % de su consumo eléctrico, y finalmente los cortes de energía serían el último recurso, indicó Frank.

"El riesgo de una escasez de energía es real", destacó el representante de las eléctricas del país centroeuropeo, en declaraciones que publica la agencia suiza ATS. Informa Efe


----------



## vil. (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Que columpios te has pegado no?
> Molestate en leer y entender lo que has leido antes de saltar con esas ínfulas.
> Porque digo justo lo contrario, que se nos vende el cuento de un grupo de iguales.



Creo que DEBERÍAS RELEERTE A TÍ MISMO, reescribo tu texto:

*No hay ningún "Occidente" como entidad o grupo de iguales. Occidente es la angloesfera y sus súbditos, países sometidos, sin decisión en geopolítica, como los europeos. *

Anglosfera es el mismo manido TERMINO QUE OCCIDENTE.

Hay un país, el Tio Sam, que ni siquiera es EE.UU. es una élite específica que GOBIERNA al resto y luego hay una serie de potencias con sus grupos de poder que no son SUBDITOS, simplemente NAVEGAN y eso tiene derivas y obligaciones, por supuesto, pero también y no menos ventajas...

Como toda relación de poder: ventajas e inconvenientes...

Alemania tenía un superavit comercial bestial y... una constitución que le IMPIDE tener un determinado ejército dado el nivel inversor, PERO, eso tiene la ventaja de no tener que perder inversiones en cacharros militares que son INEVITABLEMENTE ineficientes el mayor tiempo de su existencia...

Ventajas e inconvenientes...

Alguien te dice por ahí que un MATRIMONIO es una relación de poder, CIERTO... ventajas e inconvenientes... ni SUBDITOS, ni GAITAS...


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo se dan la vuelta los mercados
> 
> *Putin Says Russia Will Honor Gas Commitment But Flows Will Drop As Much As 20% Of Capacit*



Putin juega al ajedrez...
Borrell y Von der Hitler no saben ni cómo se mueve un caballo.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin juega al ajedrez...
> Borrell y Von der Hitler no saben ni cómo se mueve un caballo.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No, porque el destrozo que se ha hecho en las relaciones UE / Rusia ya es irremediable. Rusia no volveria a suministrarnos nunca en las condiciones anteriores porque por un lado buscará otros clientes y por el otro buscará una forma de aprovechar esa misma energía para crecer como economía industrial. La UE mientras tanto se cocerá en un GNL cada vez más caro y cada vez más escaso entre restricciones y toques de queda (ahora se llamarán medidas de eficiencia enérgetica o similares). Tiempos dificiles y solamente los previsores saldrán de una manera u otra adelante. En España ya no aguantan ni los panchitos ...



Podrían arreglarse las cosas si en Europa se viese un cambio de régimen generalizado, o al menos cambiar para los que lo implementen. Y éste consistiría en romper con Washington-Londres, además de anular las sanciones, obviamente. Luego concederles contratos ventajosos a modo de reparación de guerra y la posibilidad de instalar sus bases allí donde expulsemos a los anglosajones... y luego me desperté


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Jul 2022)

Bueno, puede interpretarse también así…los rusos van a tomar más territorio del inicialmente previsto, con el pretexto de las armas de largo alcance suministradas por la OTAN…








Russian Foreign Minister Signals Intention to Annex Southern Ukraine - budrigannews.com


By Geoffrey Smith




budrigannews.com


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Jul 2022)

El secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Austin, anunció que EE. UU. entregará 4 HIMAR más a Ucrania. Después de eso, Ucrania tendrá 16 sistemas HIMARS.

Se vienen cositas


----------



## lapetus (20 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es posible que pueda pasar..... A ejpana le harán lo mismo también. EU/OTAN con todo lo que implica (los incendios entran dentro de su plan de "crisis energética")
> por cierto, a ver si tenéis agudeza visual, aqui tenemos una habitación llena de nazis de mierda, hay algo que los une que veis?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129431



Bandera pirata angla mezclada con imaginería nazi.
Veo que tienen las ideas claras


----------



## orcblin (20 Jul 2022)

Bueno el secreto a vcces... y eso que avisaron de que si ucrania seguía así, se quedaría sin estado...









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Rusia amenaza con extender la ofensiva en Ucrania y descarta más negociaciones de paz


La guerra de Ucrania se traslada al gas. El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, ha opinado este miércoles que a Europa no le interesa romper




www.elmundo.es






> Lavrov indicó que *"ya no se trata solo de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, sino de la región de Jersón, Zaporiyia *y otra serie de territorios, y ese proceso continúa, y además, de modo consecuente y persistente".


----------



## pgas (20 Jul 2022)

*Los sinvergüenzas burócratas de la UE: 200.000 millones de $ de los ciudadanos… "bien gastados para detener a Putin", pero ellos se suben los sueldos*

La crisis energética en la Unión Europea (UE) costará unos 200.000 millones de dólares en rescates, nacionalizaciones y préstamos respaldados por el Estado, entre otras medidas, *informa *la agencia de noticias Bloomberg. La suma podría ser mayor en caso de que Rusia cierre por completo el suministro de gas o el próximo invierno sea más frío de lo habitual.

"Muy pocos políticos [europeos] parecen entender la *magnitud de la crisis* que se avecina y sus costos, con los presidentes de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, y de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, entre los únicos que parecen entenderlo por ahora. El resto, en muchos casos, sigue *distraído con la política interna*", señala el medio.

La UE tendría que adoptar un *gran programa de ahorro* de energía y establecer acciones claras de cooperación entre sus miembros para compartir el poco gas que habrá disponible.

A medida que los precios del gas y la electricidad continúen subiendo, más empresas europeas de servicios públicos y compañías energéticas minoristas *tendrán dificultades*. La única posibilidad de supervivencia para esas empresas es endosar a los clientes el incremento de los precios, o que los contribuyentes asuman el costo, ya sea directa e inmediatamente, a través de precios minoristas más altos de energía y gas, o en el largo plazo, a través de *impuestos más altos*.

*"Dinero bien gastado"*

Según Bloomberg, los gobiernos europeos deberían ser sinceros sobre los costos y *aceptar ante la población el argumento* de que se trata de "dinero bien gastado para detener a Vladímir Putin".

Recientemente la empresa Uniper SE, la principal importadora de gas ruso en Alemania, ya *solicitó *a Berlín un rescate estimado en *10.000 millones de euros* (unos 10.141 millones de dólares). Mientras que el Gobierno francés prevé nacionalizar Électricité de France SA a un costo de al menos 8.000 millones de euros (casi 8.110 millones de dólares).

Uniper y Électricité de France son *solo la punta del iceberg* entre las decenas de empresas de servicios públicos de la UE y el Reino Unido, donde la mayoría de las compañías del sector quizás logre esquivar la tormenta. Pero muchos otros van a necesitar ayuda, y si las empresas transfieren los *costos más altos del gas y electricidad* a los consumidores, muchos de ellos recibirán facturas casi inasequibles y entonces se necesitará un rescate mucho mayor para ayudar a la población, concluye la agencia.

*¡Más dinero para todos los funcionarios de la UE!*

El periódico alemán Bild descubrió que los funcionarios de la UE decidieron aumentar sus salarios para no sufrir la inflación y el alto costo causado por las sanciones antirrusas que impusieron.

"En Bruselas, unos 60.000 empleados de la UE recibirán un aumento salarial de alrededor del 8,5 % para finales de año, lo que mitigará por completo la enorme inflación", señala el artículo (Inflationsausgleich: Gehälter der EU-Beamten bis zu 1325 Euro rauf!).

Es el sueño de millones de trabajadores: un aumento salarial automático que compense por completo el costoso choque. ¿No hay? ¡hay!

En Bruselas: los aproximadamente 60.000 funcionarios y empleados de la UE pueden esperar un aumento salarial de alrededor del 8,5 % a más tardar a finales de año, ¡lo que amortiguará completamente la inflación!

Motivo: Desde 2013 se realiza una "actualización" automática anual de las referencias. La evolución de los salarios está vinculada a la inflación, por lo que los funcionarios de la UE y los miembros del parlamento no tienen que sufrir pérdidas salariales.

Base para el cálculo: las tasas de inflación en Bélgica y Luxemburgo. Actualmente son 9,4% y 8,5% respectivamente. Según "Handelsblatt", la cantidad final aún se está debatiendo en la Comisión de la UE.

Una enorme ventaja salarial para los funcionarios de la UE, que ya están bien pagados, ¡y de forma totalmente automática!

Por ejemplo, un director de la UE (nivel de salario AD14) con antes 15.590 euros/mes ahora puede esperar alrededor de 16.890 euros. Un plus de 1300 euros! ¡Y eso en medio de la crisis!

Para la gente común, los salarios DISMINUYERON

Millones de empleados en Alemania solo pueden soñar con un aumento salarial así. Entre enero y marzo, los salarios cayeron un total de 1,8% (Oficina Federal de Estadística).

El director gerente de CSU, Stefan Müller (46), indignado dijo a BILD: "_La UE es obviamente una tienda de autoservicio cuando se trata de pagos_". Ningún empleado en Alemania recibe una compensación automática por inflación. "_Este aumento salarial del ocho por ciento es una burla para todos los empleados que trabajan duro en Alemania_"


*************


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Discurso de despedida del personaje que iba a gobernar Gran Bretaña hasta 2030 y aplastar a Rusia en Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta muchacha creo que ya no vuelve a Rusia, se ha declarado lesbiana públicamente encima ha condenado la guerra en Ucrania, lo que no se yo, si en Rusia declararte homosexual públicamente creo que está penado, creo que endurecieron las leyes hace poco(legislar en caliente) para este tipo de cosas.



La homosexualidad es legal en Rusia. Lo que esta prohibido es hacer propaganda LGBTQ+. Y me parece muy bien, hay que proteger a los niños, nada de mierda como la que ponen en canales como Nickelodeon, veneno puro.









Canal de TV infantil hace propaganda LGBT, pero al público no le gusta, lo rechaza


Existe una creciente evidencia de que el fuerte impulso de Nickelodeon para promover la agenda LGBTQ para los niños, está impactando negativamente en el número de sus espectadores y en las califica…




laaldeadelainformacion.com.mx


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

La UE decide pasar el invierno sin gas ruso (c) Comisario de Mercado Interior de la UE

PS. Al mismo tiempo, la UE argumenta que la turbina de Siemens ya está de camino a Rusia y que Gazprom no tiene motivos para no reanudar el suministro de gas a Europa.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Lavrov dijo que las tareas geográficas de la RSS habían cambiado. Anteriormente, Ushakov también dijo que si se reanudaban las negociaciones con Ucrania, las condiciones para ellas serían aún más duras que en primavera.

De hecho, hasta finales de marzo, Rusia veía el conflicto desde una perspectiva territorial a través del prisma del reconocimiento de Crimea y la liberación completa de la DNR y la LNR. No hubo demanda de otros territorios y tampoco hay demanda oficial ahora.
Pero dado que Estados Unidos se ha embarcado en un curso de prolongación de la guerra con precios más altos para todos los participantes, no tiene sentido que Rusia se limite a las demandas iniciales, como Lavrov y Ushakov están insinuando de forma transparente. Todo el mundo entiende que con estas declaraciones se refieren al menos a las regiones de Kherson, Zaporozhye y Kharkiv. Como mínimo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Reunión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 20.07.2022

Entre otras cosas, se afirma la destrucción de un lanzador Harpoon PKM y de hasta 200 efectivos de la 35ª Brigada en la región de Odessa.

También se afirma que un MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana fue derribado en un combate aéreo









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Esto es interesante. El mercenario británico Aiden Aislin afirma que Estados Unidos está enviando armas a las Unidades de Autodefensa Popular (YPG - Yekîneyên Parastina Ge) a través de Ucrania: "Las armas se están utilizando contra Turquía, que es un aliado de Estados Unidos en la OTAN. Lo curioso de esto es que es un círculo extraño".

Anteriormente, el general Ismail Haqqi Pekin, antiguo jefe de la inteligencia militar turca, informó del suministro de Javelins a las formaciones terroristas kurdas.
"Hay muchos contrabandistas de armas en Oriente Medio. Hay muchas formas de transferir armas: por camión, bajo la apariencia de "material auxiliar" o "actividades comerciales". La dificultad aquí no es transferir, sino encontrar las armas. Esta es la pregunta: ¿cómo de estricto es el control en el Mar Negro ahora? ¿Controlamos todos los barcos mercantes en el Mar Negro? Las armas pueden ser transferidas a través del Mar Negro. Así que la transferencia es parte del negocio.
Y, lo que es más importante, ninguna empresa armamentística venderá estas armas sin el conocimiento del gobierno y la inteligencia estadounidenses".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## No al NOM (20 Jul 2022)

Carbón hahaha volviendo a 1900 que manden al pedófilo borrell de minero a Asturias


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Un corresponsal de guerra de Izvestiya confirma la liberación de Berestovoye, al norte de Soledar.
Continúan los combates por Belogorovka, Ivano-Daryevka y Yakovlevka.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

_MOSCÚ, 19 de julio. /TASS/. Rusia presentará condiciones más duras en términos de sustancia y tiempo si se reanudan las conversaciones con Ucrania, dijo el martes *Leonid Slutsky, líder del Partido Liberal Democrático de Rusia (LDPR) y miembro de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones con Ucrania*.

*"Hoy las condiciones de nuestra parte serán más duras tanto en la desmilitarización como en la desnazificación, más duras en la esencia y en el tiempo de su ejecución. Recalco que esto es si se reanuda el proceso de negociación"*, dijo Slutsky en conferencia de prensa.

"Hasta ahora, los funcionarios de Kiev no han mostrado ninguna voluntad de reanudar las conversaciones", agregó.

Anteriormente, el asistente del Kremlin, Yury Ushakov, dijo que Moscú no veía ningún interés por parte de Kiev y Occidente en reanudar las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania, pero advirtió que las condiciones para tales contactos ya serían diferentes. Ushakov también recordó que las conversaciones ruso-ucranianas se interrumpieron "después del acuerdo de principios sobre los acuerdos de Estambul"._


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

◾ Los polacos son discriminados en su propio país.

◾ En este punto de distribución de alimentos, los desfavorecidos tienen la oportunidad de recibir comida y víveres. Siempre ha sido así, pero hoy algo ha salido mal. A una anciana polaca, como a muchas otras, se le negó la ayuda, ¡sólo porque no son ucranianas!









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Explosión en Energodar cerca de la central nuclear, se levanta humo negro, presumiblemente un ataque de las AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos siguen disparando al puente de Jerson. Y dandole, los daños no son muy graves, pero como no hay respuesta alguna de Putin sobre los puentes que controlan ellos seguiran en ello hasta que lo derriben. Y si , se pueden derribar digan lo que digan los "expertos".

Lo atacan con cohetes multiples, que tienen poca pegada. Pero supongo que probaran con Tochka a ver si a ciertan, o quizas con misiles más grandes que les pase occidente. Es el problema cuando te pierden el respeto.

Los ucranianos hacen lo correcto, dirigidos por los anglos van a muerte. Mientras los rusos van a hacer la menor pupa posible al enemigo aunque eso les cueste bajas propias. No pueden seguir indefinidamente así. Tiene que mover ficha, bueno yo diria puente.


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lavrov habla:
> 
> ⚡Lavrov en una entrevista con RIA Novosti y RT: los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial han cambiado, ahora no es solo el DPR y el LPR, sino también varios otros territorios
> 
> ...



Como es aquello, lo de la OTAN es un plan sin fisuras. Es triste decirlo porque hay gente muriendo sin saber muy bien el porqué, pero todo esto empieza a tener ribetes cómicos.
Llegarán los rusos al Dniper y estaremos tropezando con la misma piedra y vaciando los arsenales o comprando a los yankis para dárselo a los ucranianos, y digo dando, porque en la vida nos lo van a devolver.
O es que los europeos ya solo nos falta entrenar para ser más tontos, o que los rusos, polacos, alemanes, bielorrusos y todos aquellos que pueden sacar algo de tajada en Ucrania están compinchados para repartirla.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Lavrov habla:
> 
> ⚡Lavrov en una entrevista con RIA Novosti y RT: los objetivos geográficos de la operación especial han cambiado, ahora no es solo el DPR y el LPR, sino también varios otros territorios
> 
> ...



Lo que tiene que hacer es dejar de largar y actuar.

1.- Vuelan los putos puentes.
2.- Cortan el gas.
3.- Cualquier pais que suministre armas que matan a nuestros soldados, sera considerado enemigo. Quizas no le ataquemos pero expulsaremos todos sus diplomaticos, y prohibiremos cualqier comercio con ellos. 0 comercio.

Les pierden el respeto por momento , porque no hacen nada, dan vueltas sin actuar.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas del orden rusas detienen a un agente de los servicios especiales ucranianos que denunció las coordenadas de los puestos de control en Kherson por dinero

El detenido dijo que los servicios especiales ucranianos intentaron reclutar a un grupo en Kherson para incendiar convoyes de equipos rusos, los hombres se negaron /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jul 2022)

Hay otra explicación:
Para el gran desembarco en Normandía, se bombardeó profusamente el Pas de Calais.

La duda ya sería si van a intentar un gran desembarco en Crimea (pa'chulos.....), o intentarán la contraofensiva de Zaporiyia (objetivo Melitopol-Berdiansk).

Sobre las reparaciones, para un uso meramente bélico o industrial (incluso civil, pero con molestias), el boquete que le han metido se repara colocando una planchota de acero. Y te pasa un tanque sin problema. En Azovstal al parecer quedaron unas cuantas miles sobrantes......


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Rusia es "culpable" de la extinción de los dinosaurios, ironizó Dmitri Medvédev, vicesecretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso.

El ex presidente ruso también reveló que la "culpa" era de Rusia:
▪ Del asesinato de Julio César;
▪ De La demencial subida del precio de la gasolina en EEUU y sus aliados;
▪ Del ocasional arrastre de palabras de Joe Biden;
▪ Del calor de los centros turísticos europeos;
▪ Al provocar la imposición de "sanciones infernales" contra Rusia y mucho más.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Hay otra explicación:
> Para el gran desembarco en Normandía, se bombardeó profusamente el Pas de Calais.
> 
> La duda ya sería si van a intentar un gran desembarco en Crimea (pa'chulos.....), o intentarán la contraofensiva de Zaporiyia (objetivo Melitopol-Berdiansk).
> ...



Estan tanteando la respuestas. Pueden atacarlo con cosas más gordas o seguir atacandolo con esos cohetes. Es un tema estuctural, un "agujerito" no es nada 25 y tienes un problema si logran agruparlos, en cuanto pasa trafico pesado.

Si no hay replica de los rusos, veremos caer cosas más grandes. Es de libro , que los puentes son la clave de esta guerra. Una guerra asimetrica donde el grande se reprime y el pequeño le tira a todo.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

offtopic de El Economista (parecen floreros)




Y añadó que el resto de sus satelites Europedos quedarán igual o peor ... Jodete Putín.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> tanto los árabes de lawrence de arabia (disfrazado de árabe) como los griegos de lord byron (disfrazado de griego) sólo fueron vicarios del imperio británico contra el estado otomano



Compro en el caso de Lawrence, es obvio que a los turcos les abrieron un frente interno. 
Pero si el imperio otomano llegó al siglo XX fue porque Inglaterra y Francia no le dejaron caer. Precisamente para evitar que Rusia o algún estado afín - Grecia o más probablemente Bulgaria - controlase los Estrechos.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Creo que DEBERÍAS RELEERTE A TÍ MISMO, reescribo tu texto:
> 
> *No hay ningún "Occidente" como entidad o grupo de iguales. Occidente es la angloesfera y sus súbditos, países sometidos, sin decisión en geopolítica, como los europeos. *
> 
> ...



No me cambies de película. Me estabas recriminando que yo afirmaba que eran un grupo de iguales. Con pregunta rodeada de tropecientos signos de interrogación y todo. 
Bájate los humos y reconocelo.


_*¿Grupo de iguales???*... te refieres a la China o Rusia que hoy quieren sentarse en la misma mesa que el Tio Sam..._


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

*Rusia tiene recursos inagotables, la derrota de Ucrania es sólo cuestión de tiempo, general de la Bundeswehr*

El teniente general de la Bundeswehr, Alphons Maes, ha admitido que Ucrania es incapaz de resistir a Rusia incluso con el apoyo de Occidente:
"Con su superioridad en artillería, el ejército ruso avanza kilómetro a kilómetro. Es una batalla de desgaste, una batalla de desgaste. La cuestión del tiempo es cuánto tiempo podrá soportar Ucrania. Y no es sólo una cuestión de material y equipo técnico, sino también de personal. Las fuerzas armadas rusas adquirirán mucha experiencia durante el conflicto en Ucrania y estarán aún más preparadas para el combate. El ejército ruso es cada vez más fuerte. Y Rusia tiene recursos prácticamente inagotables.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Berestove ha sido totalmente liberado cerca de Soledar

El cuartel general de defensa territorial de la DNR ha informado de la liberación de Berestovoye, cerca de Soledar.

Además, hay batallas por Ivano-Daryivka, Yakovlevka y Pokrovske, cerca de Artemivsk, parte de las cuales nuestras tropas ocuparon ayer.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Está mucho más cerca de lo que nadie puede imaginar. En 2030 ya no habrá vuelta atrás.
> 
> Todas las europeas están llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenidos hijos.
> 
> Necesariamente los próximos europeos serán hijos de otras madres.




la que montaron porque supuestamente Fujimori esterilizó a unas cuantas pobres en previsión de que trajeran al mundo miles de niños que iban a vivir en la inmundicia . 

*y nadie se da cuenta que TÉCNICAMENTE ES LO MISMO NO TENER HIJOS QUE ESTAR CASTRADO !!! *

La esterilización encubierta de los hombres y mujeres españoles está planificado en los despachos de los políticos criminales que nos dirigen. 

miren lo que dice en estos artículos aclaratorios del panfleto kalergiano eldiario

Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración


*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

Al menos 800.000 mujeres en España están en riesgo de un embarazo no deseado por no usar anticonceptivos














Fujimori por la esterilización forzosa de mujeres indígenas


Alberto Fujimori, expresidente de Perú, será juzgado por implementar un programa de esterilización a mujeres indígenas en la década de los noventa. La mayoría de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Los drones ucranianos ya han atacado la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya esta semana, el actual ataque no es el primero, ya que 11 empleados de la central resultaron heridos en el ataque del lunes

La administración regional dijo a RIA Novosti, precisando que la sección del reactor de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya no fue alcanzada por los drones ucranianos como resultado del ataque de hoy









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Bandera pirata angla mezclada con imaginería nazi.
> Veo que tienen las ideas claras



hay un simbolo satanico en el poster del fondo....


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

*Problemas de reclutamiento sin precedentes en Estados Unidos - Associated Press*

Según la agencia de noticias, el plan de contratación sólo se ha completado en un 50%, y sólo quedan unos meses para el final del año fiscal.

En relación con esto, el número de ejército estadounidense se reducirá en 10 mil soldados y será 466400 personas este año en comparación con el previsto 476 mil.

Para 2023, el número de militares estadounidenses también podría reducirse a entre 445.000 y 452.000.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Snowball (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rusia tiene recursos inagotables, la derrota de Ucrania es sólo cuestión de tiempo, general de la Bundeswehr*
> 
> El teniente general de la Bundeswehr, Alphons Maes, ha admitido que Ucrania es incapaz de resistir a Rusia incluso con el apoyo de Occidente:
> "Con su superioridad en artillería, el ejército ruso avanza kilómetro a kilómetro. Es una batalla de desgaste, una batalla de desgaste. La cuestión del tiempo es cuánto tiempo podrá soportar Ucrania. Y no es sólo una cuestión de material y equipo técnico, sino también de personal. Las fuerzas armadas rusas adquirirán mucha experiencia durante el conflicto en Ucrania y estarán aún más preparadas para el combate. El ejército ruso es cada vez más fuerte. Y Rusia tiene recursos prácticamente inagotables.
> ...



No es un EX???

Importante detalle


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (20 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es posible que pueda pasar..... A ejpana le harán lo mismo también. EU/OTAN con todo lo que implica (los incendios entran dentro de su plan de "crisis energética")
> por cierto, a ver si tenéis agudeza visual, aqui tenemos una habitación llena de nazis de mierda, hay algo que los une que veis?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129431



Veo que los nazis se ponen hasta las cejas de todas las drogas posibles!!.......es la única explicación.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la que montaron porque supuestamente Fujimori esterilizó a unas cuantas pobres en previsión de que trajeran al mundo miles de niños que iban a vivir en la inmundicia .
> 
> *y nadie se da cuenta que TÉCNICAMENTE ES LO MISMO NO TENER HIJOS QUE ESTAR CASTRADO !!! *
> 
> ...



Es curiosas la solución de los reaccionarios al tema demográfico: hacer retroceder a los asalariados al siglo XIX, donde se tenian hijos en la miseria, pero me temo que la gente no es tan imbecil, debereis hacer "mas pedagogia".


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y no es sólo una cuestión de material y equipo técnico, *sino también de personal*. Las fuerzas armadas rusas *adquirirán mucha experiencia* durante el conflicto en Ucrania y estarán aún más preparadas para el combate.




Este es un detalle no menor. Una bala, un fusil, una granada... todo eso se fabrica o se compra. La "experiencia" de un soldado en combate, *NO.*

Entrenar un tío para que "empiece" (recluta), es una tarea más o menos sistematizada: cuatro, seis u ocho semanas depende de cuanto quieras prepararlo en lo básico... pero la experiencia "en combate" *no hay modo de simularla*... la tienes o no la tienes. La vives o no la vives.

Una tropa (y una oficialidad) "preparada en combate" no puede cuantificarse económicamente. Es un valor brutal.

Eso si, es altamente caducable... más o menos a los 5 años ese combatiente entrenado ya no está en condiciones, y a lo sumo puede servir para preparar o transmitir su experiencia a nuevos reclutas.

Tras Ucrania, el Ejército ruso quedará durante unos 5 años "_tested in combat_". Al menos hasta el 2027 no será muy saludable molestarlos.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los ucranianos siguen disparando al puente de Jerson. Y dandole, los daños no son muy graves, pero como no hay respuesta alguna de Putin sobre los puentes que controlan ellos seguiran en ello hasta que lo derriben. Y si , se pueden derribar digan lo que digan los "expertos".
> 
> Lo atacan con cohetes multiples, que tienen poca pegada. Pero supongo que probaran con Tochka a ver si a ciertan, o quizas con misiles más grandes que les pase occidente. Es el problema cuando te pierden el respeto.
> 
> Los ucranianos hacen lo correcto, dirigidos por los anglos van a muerte. Mientras los rusos van a hacer la menor pupa posible al enemigo aunque eso les cueste bajas propias. No pueden seguir indefinidamente así. Tiene que mover ficha, bueno yo diria puente.



Pupa se la están haciendo en otros frentes, si te obsesionas por un punto y no miras el conjunto puedes llegar a perder mucho más.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Diocleciano fue el último emperador que consiguió recuperar Roma, fue la última vez que fue grande, con Constantino era ya una Roma diferente y puso las bases para su desintegración.
> A Diocleciano no se le puede poner esa cruz por la inflación provocada, porque el era soldado no economista pero comprendió mejor que nadie que Roma para poder sobrevivir necesitaba aumentar mucho el ejército porque los enemigos eran cada vez más numerosos y cada vez luchaban mejor y claro, eso tiene un gasto e intentar inundar de moneda o devaluarla con menos metal , provoca lo que provoca pero en su interior Diocleciano entendía que tenía que ser así y reunió el mayor ejercito romano jamás visto y después atacar el cristianismo como lo atacó era también defender Roma de los peligros futuros. El sabía que todo tenía un coste muy grande y consiguió algo pocas veces visto, dos años de paz gracias a sus éxitos militares pero también fue el principio de dividir el imperio en dos augustos y dos Césars para quitar carga en el mandato pero esa separación también provocó guerras civiles futuras.



A Diocleciano lo ha denigrado el cristianismo por la persecución, por enemigos del estado recuérdese. 
Fue uno de los emperadores más grandes y gracias a él se salvó el imperio otros dos siglos y en Bizancio mil años. 
Cómo debía ser de respetado que fue de los pocos emperadores que murió en la cama y creo que el único que renunció voluntariamente. 
La historia la escriben los vencedores y los nazarenos ganaron.... Cambiando para siempre la faz de Europa y el mundo.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

Esto lo pusieron en el foro hace mucho, pero por las dudas lo vuelvo a poner.

Este tío lleva un mapa interactivo en Google y es muy preciso *sobre la situación REAL en el terreno* (toma datos contrastados)









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com





Es muy útil para "ver de cerca" las diferentes líneas del campo de batalla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es curiosas la solución de los reaccionarios al tema demográfico: hacer retroceder a los asalariados al siglo XIX, donde se tenian hijos en la miseria, pero me temo que la gente no es tan imbecil, debereis hacer "mas pedagogia".



*Lo que han hecho es poner el foco en algo que debería ser intrascendente y convertirlo en una identidad sin serlo.*

¿ qué importan las pulsiones sexuales de la gente si es algo que pertenece a su intimidad ? entrometerse en algo tan delicado es una impertinencia.

una pulsión es una fuerza que impulsa a un individuo a llevar a cabo una acción con el fin de satisfacer una tensión interna, como puede ser además del sexo , comer o tantísimas actividades que se pueden convertir en vicios porque estimulan la producción de dopamina. No solo jugar a los videojuegos o al poker , también un deporte o un trabajo remunerado que le llaman profesión.

el deseo sexual debería tener la misma irrelevante consideración que actualmente tiene EL COLOR DE LA PIEL / EL PAÍS DE ORIGEN / LA RELIGIÓN ( identidades que en su día fueron muy importantes y que ahora se pretenden diluir ) .

Por ejemplo , no vamos preguntando lo que come la gente que nos encontramos por la calle . Pero si alguien se empeña en llevar una camiseta que diga que es VEGANO haciendo proselitismo de esa conducta , a partir de ese momento pone el foco en una peculiaridad de su vida que no debería importar a nadie.

Lo que están haciendo es hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN , que la razón de vivir y de emparejarse es drogarse con el sexo estéril y promiscuo , cuando siempre fue algo denostado , ya que el ejemplo a seguir eran las familias con hijos ( por eso existimos ).

Al hacer creer que la búsqueda del placer sexual es prioritario en la vida , reducen la inteligencia y la mente de las personas a un estado de ansia constante como un animal en celo. Con la circunstancia que *es una forma de castrar a toda la población , puesto que el único coito que importa es el coito fecundador.*

Cualquier otra cosa son parafilias para entretenerse que no tienen la menor relevancia. Es como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos : pulsiones que vienen de los monos y que la civilización superó hace miles de años.



*EL SEXO ES EL NUEVO OPIO DEL PUEBLO.*


----------



## brunstark (20 Jul 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Diocleciano fue el último emperador que consiguió recuperar Roma, fue la última vez que fue grande, con Constantino era ya una Roma diferente y puso las bases para su desintegración.
> A Diocleciano no se le puede poner esa cruz por la inflación provocada, porque el era soldado no economista pero comprendió mejor que nadie que Roma para poder sobrevivir necesitaba aumentar mucho el ejército porque los enemigos eran cada vez más numerosos y cada vez luchaban mejor y claro, eso tiene un gasto e intentar inundar de moneda o devaluarla con menos metal , provoca lo que provoca pero en su interior Diocleciano entendía que tenía que ser así y reunió el mayor ejercito romano jamás visto y después atacar el cristianismo como lo atacó era también defender Roma de los peligros futuros. El sabía que todo tenía un coste muy grande y consiguió algo pocas veces visto, dos años de paz gracias a sus éxitos militares pero también fue el principio de dividir el imperio en dos augustos y dos Césars para quitar carga en el mandato pero esa separación también provocó guerras civiles futuras.



No estaba discutiendo el gobierno de Roma bajo Diocleciano.
La verdad que para ser Cesar yo hubiera elegido tiempos mejores...

Estábamos discutiendo amablemente que una vez tú, y en ese caso fue el Cesar
(ahora son múltiples actores políticos) creas una inflación galopante a base de devaluar moneda.
Cuando viene el susto de nada vale limitar precios, es más, lanzas a la economía cuesta abajo con impulso extra.

El ejemplo de Roma y Dio Imperator es solo uno entre mil, pero pocos son los que recuerdan y como ya se dijo hasta sangrar los pueblos que olvidan el pasado están condenados a repetirlo.

Mientras existan humanos esa máxima se mantendrá hasta nuestra extinción.


----------



## archiekaras (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Suiza se niega a atender a los combatientes heridos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> La razón es que no se quiere violar el estatus de neutralidad de Suiza y las Convenciones de Ginebra, que exigen que los países neutrales detengan y desarmen a los heridos, ha informado Tages Anzeiger.
> 
> ...



Quien alberga la GAVI, el BIS y otras ONG's criminales no puede ser neutral.


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Añadir que en la zona del oblast de Jersón liberada hay tres puentes.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Lo que han hecho es poner el foco en algo que debería ser intrascendente y convertirlo en una identidad sin serlo.*
> 
> ....
> *EL SEXO ES EL NUEVO OPIO DEL PUEBLO.*



No es el sexo es la cultura de un hedonismo "popular", aunque no se tenga el poder adquisitivo para disfrutarla, es lo que se inculca a la gente.









Hedonismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




... deben distinguirse de cómo se utiliza el término en el _lenguaje cotidiano_, a veces denominado "hedonismo popular". En este sentido, tiene una connotación negativa, vinculada a la búsqueda egoísta de la gratificación a corto plazo, entregándose a los placeres sensoriales sin tener en cuenta sus repercusiones.37


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Sobre los objetivos de EEUU en la guerra contra Rusia.

La Declaración de Descolonización de Rusia comienza con el pasaje de que "Rusia es un país terrorista". A continuación, describe la inevitabilidad de una guerra civil en un país al borde de la desintegración. En este contexto, FSN hace un llamamiento a las élites nacionales y regionales de los países de la ONU para que comiencen a establecer Gobiernos Nacionales de Transición en el exilio, de modo que la comunidad internacional pueda dialogar con esta Administración de Transición y no con Moscú.

La FSF ya ha planificado para noviembre de 2022 la convocatoria de una Conferencia Internacional sobre la Descolonización Pacífica y la Organización Territorial del Espacio Post-Ruso con la participación de los Estados miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

La Declaración contiene muchas cláusulas que van desde el llamamiento a los habitantes de las regiones de Rusia para que inicien protestas y sabotajes contra los actuales dirigentes, hasta el llamamiento a las naciones de la ONU para que preparen nuevas Constituciones para los Estados libres. Y sí, parece que los dirigentes del FSN no ven la ironía de sus declaraciones.

t.me/pezdicide/1754 

En realidad, todo está en la línea de la última Guerra Fría.
Los Estados Unidos ni siquiera ocultan especialmente que su objetivo es destruir a Rusia a lo largo de las líneas de falla nacionales.
Así que, por supuesto, el objetivo de EE.UU. no es la "victoria de Ucrania" o el "derrocamiento del régimen de Moscú" - estos son sólo medios para lograr el objetivo principal - la liquidación de Rusia en sus actuales fronteras como sujeto de la política mundial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

Cada día más subnormales

*Drones ucranianos atacan la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, Ucrania *

Tres drones kamikaze ucranianos atacaron la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, al sur del país, según han informado los representantes de la administración civil-militar local.


La central no ha recibido daños significativos y sigue funcionando con normalidad, precisó Vladímir Rógov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración de la región de Zaporozhie.

La masa de explosivos equivale a varios kilogramos de TNT, detalló el representante.

Se indica que la zona de reactores de la instalación nuclear, controlada por las fuerzas rusas, no sufrió ningún daño debido al ataque.
lear-zaporozhie


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Las autoridades de Kiev preparan la entrega de Slovyansk

Fuentes locales afirman que se están llevando trolebuses y otros equipos valiosos de Slovyansk a Dnipropetrovsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:



Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Jul 2022)

*Se vienen cositas! 

El nuevo mantra de los chupapenes OTAN, son contratados por el gobierno o en realidad sufren gran retraso?

las dos opciones son también válidas *


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean pueblos fronterizos en la región de Belgorod

Las aldeas de Zhuravlyovka y Nekhoteyevka fueron atacadas. Según los informes preliminares, cayeron cinco proyectiles. Cuatro casas resultaron dañadas en Nekhoteyevka y un residente local nacido en 1958 resultó muerto, dijo el gobernador Vyacheslav Gladkov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

La UE aprueba el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia

El paquete de sanciones incluye: nuevas medidas de control de las exportaciones, congelación de los activos de Sberbank, más de 50 personas y entidades, incluidos políticos y militares, también están sujetos a sanciones









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On July 20, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Grygorivka; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in Verkhnokamyanske;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 20 de julio de 2022







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Grygorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Verkhnokamyanske;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Ivano-Darivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Soledar;
 Las fuerzas rusas aseguraron el control de la aldea de Berestove.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No es el sexo es la cultura de un hedonismo "popular", aunque no se tenga el poder adquisitivo para disfrutarla, es lo que se inculca a la gente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



todo lo que fue pecado y delito en generaciones pasadas y sigue siendo en gran parte del mundo ...
se promociona y financia en España y otros países afines. 

Las razones por las que fueron delito son las mismas por las que lo sigue siendo el tráfico y consumo de drogas duras. 
Lógicamente quienes están detrás de la estrambótica evolución de la sociedad occidental necesariamente tienen que ser los enemigos teniendo en cuenta las consecuencias : el exterminio. 
*
De hecho si la guerra de Ucrania es tal cual la estamos viendo ...*

AHÍ ESTÁ LA DEMOSTRACIÓN DE QUE LOS ENEMIGOS SON REALES !!!
*
¿ qué hizo Rusia en la sociedad ucraniana antes de llegar al bombardeo ? *


----------



## Señor X (20 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> puente cortado bolsa de rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129535




Ajá.

Te refieres a este puente:



¿De qué bolsa hablas? Pero si no le han hecho nada.

Así son todas tus informaciones, mentiras una tras otra. Bastante tienes con el ridículo del hilo de los blindados para venir a este a engrandecer tu leyenda.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.



Asi que en Rusia gobiernan los comunistas...
Pensé que los habia eliminado a todos pero claro... los zombis nunca se acaban.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

U.S. Game-Plan to Conquer Russia & China Is Clarified


Written by Eric Zuesse On 27 September 21, the brilliant geostrategic analyst Brian Berletic headlined “US War Plans with China Taking...




southfront.org











Se aclara el plan de EE. UU. para conquistar Rusia y China


(Trad. Google)
20/07/2022
por *Eric Zuesse* 


*El 27 de septiembre de 21, el brillante analista geoestratégico Brian Berletic titulaba “Planes de guerra de EE. UU. con China tomando forma” (*_“US War Plans with China Taking Shape”_*). Enlazó y analizó el borrador más reciente de los planes detallados del gobierno de EE. UU. para conquistar China. (El plan se elaboró en 2016, pero suena como hoy). El objetivo de estos planes es que el gobierno de los EE. UU. continúe en un futuro indefinido con el dominio del gobierno de los EE. UU. sobre todo el mundo, y hacerlo conquistando primero a Rusia. , y luego China, conquistando las dos superpotencias ahora en ascenso, no solo extendiendo su dominio global actualmente existente , sino incluso incrementándolo , con el objetivo final de que EE. UU. se convierta en el primer país global del mundo. imperio global (paralizando tanto a Rusia como a China). *

He revisado y verificado personalmente cada una de las fuentes vinculadas a Berletic allí. Todos ellos son auténticos y reflejan _con precisión_ las decisiones y acciones reales del gobierno de los EE. UU., hasta el día de hoy, cuyo hecho (el gobierno de los EE. UU. está haciendo todas estas cosas) sugiere que esos _son_ los planes _operativos_ del gobierno de los EE. UU., _hasta el momento presente_ . Estos _son_ los planes del gobierno de los Estados Unidos para China. Berletic extrajo del borrador del plan sus pasajes más cruciales, y todos ellos han sido políticas exteriores de EE. UU. desde el 27 de septiembre de 2021 (en realidad, incluso desde 2016): representan con precisión las políticas exteriores de EE. UU. hacia, de hecho, tanto Rusia como China, como -de hoy. Describen las formas en que el gobierno de los EE. UU. está contratando fuerzas delegadas en todo el mundo para destruir la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta de China antes de que pueda entrar en funcionamiento, y también el gobierno de los EE. UU. empleando fuerzas y agentes delegados para derrotar a Rusia en la guerra. _campo de batalla de apertura de la Tercera Guerra Mundial_ , que es Ucrania. Es la función que Ucrania está cumpliendo para el gobierno de los Estados Unidos. Berletic deja claro que _no_ cree que el gobierno de los EE. UU. espera que las cosas se extiendan hasta llegar a un conflicto nuclear directo entre los EE. UU. y Rusia o China; sin embargo, he publicado en otro lugar evidencia de que, al menos desde 2006, el Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha abandonado la anterior (mutuamente compartida, tanto por Estados Unidos como por Rusia) metaestrategia de "Destrucción Mutua Asegurada" o "M.A.D.", que anteriormente había guiado la estrategia y los diseños de armas nucleares de ambos países. La M.A.D. era la metaestrategia para evitar que se produjera una guerra nuclear de este tipo. En Estados Unidos, ha sido _reemplazada_ por lo que extraoficialmente se llama "Primacía nuclear" , o el diseño y despliegue de armas nucleares para _ganar una guerra nuclear contra Rusia y/o China: apuntar a la victoria_ total de la guerra nuclear por parte del gobierno de los EE. UU. Tal 'victoria' se definiría como consistente en que Estados Unidos sea destruido _menos de lo que sería destruido cualquiera de sus oponentes_ en la guerra nuclear (manteniendo así, o incluso _aumentando_ , su control existente sobre todo el planeta). Dicen que "los beneficios de la primacía nuclear pueden exceder los riesgos" (la destrucción del lado estadounidense), y que entre los posibles "beneficios" mencionados estaría "evitar el surgimiento de un competidor entre pares" y ser forzosamente exportando democracia”. La "primacía nuclear" del gobierno de EE.UU. La metaestrategia dice que hay niveles 'aceptables' de destrucción de Estados Unidos en una guerra nuclear contra Rusia y/o China, siempre y cuando Estados Unidos 'llegue a la cima' a nivel mundial, al final. Desafortunadamente, Berletic solo _asume_ que el gobierno de los EE.UU. _sigue_ comprometido con la metaestrategia MAD. Para mí, esa es en cambio una pregunta abierta. De hecho, la evidencia existente (como la que he vinculado) indica que el gobierno de los EE. UU. ahora se guía por la metaestrategia de la "primacía nuclear": armarse para _ganar_ una Tercera Guerra Mundial nuclear, _no_ para _prevenir_ una .

El 19 de julio de 2022, RT News de Rusia publicó "Julia Melnikova: la Tercera Guerra Mundial ha terminado: ¿por qué la OTAN no puede permitirse tener a Rusia como su principal enemigo?" , y básicamente secundó el punto de vista de Berletic (que Estados Unidos probablemente no llegaría hasta la guerra nuclear), sin mencionar siquiera el artículo de Berletic. Su comentario alegó que el gobierno de los EE.UU. _solo recientemente_ había tenido la intención de conquistar la Rusia poscomunista (y por lo tanto podría _aceptar_ pacíficamente nuevamente, como si lo hubiera hecho durante la década de 1990, lo que otros llaman un "mundo multipolar", o al menos un mundo que el gobierno de los Estados Unidos no estaba coaccionando):

_Naturalmente, el nuevo documento estratégico de la OTAN difiere de las entradas anteriores de la serie. El __concepto de 1991__ señaló una reducción en la amenaza a la seguridad debido al cambio en el equilibrio de poder en Europa, pero también señaló la necesidad de tener en cuenta el legado del potencial militar de la Unión Soviética. La __edición de 1999__ caracterizó a Rusia, Ucrania y la República de Moldavia como socios para el diálogo. La __entrega de 2010__ finalmente atribuyó una importancia estratégica a las relaciones con Rusia y tuvo como objetivo profundizarlas en temas de interés mutuo._

Esos "socios para el diálogo" y "profundización... en temas de interés mutuo" _nunca_ han reflejado la actitud _real_ del gobierno de los EE. UU. hacia Rusia después de que la Unión Soviética terminó en 1991.

He documentado que el plan del gobierno de Estados Unidos era, _en cambio , engañar_ al gobierno de Rusia para que _creyera_ que Estados Unidos puso fin a la Guerra Fría de nuestro lado al mismo tiempo que Rusia puso fin a su lado de la Guerra Fría en 1991, pero que el gobierno de Estados Unidos en _realidad_ estaba planeando _en lugar_ de cercar a Rusia _aumentando_ la OTAN, hasta las fronteras de Rusia, y hacerlo de tal manera que cuando Rusia reconociera que esto era así, ya sería demasiado tarde para que Rusia pudiera defenderse de la _hechos consumados,_ por lo que Rusia sería tragada por el gobierno de los Estados Unidos. Ese análisis RT _permanece_ engañados por el plan estadounidense, que ni siquiera _empezó_ a ser divulgado, incluso a las _naciones vasallas_ de América (como la UE), hasta el 24 de febrero de 1990 . El gobierno de Rusia no debería continuar publicando afirmaciones de mentiras que el gobierno de Estados Unidos había admitido en privado a sus propias naciones vasallas _como_ mentiras, tan pronto como el 24 de febrero de 1990. ¿Por qué hace eso? ¿Tiene algún sentido _seguir_ haciendo eso?

En consecuencia: el plan de juego de EE. UU. es, como documentó Berletic, derrotar a Rusia antes de derrotar a China; y esta es la razón por la que el gobierno de EE. UU. está tan decidido a ganar la batalla inicial de la Tercera Guerra Mundial, que es en los campos de batalla de Ucrania. (El gobierno de EE. UU. fue, de hecho, tan audaz en la planificación de su golpe de 2014 que tomó Ucrania , que incluso había incluido el reemplazo de la base naval más grande de Rusia, que estaba (y sigue estando) en Crimea desde 1783, y convertirla en otra base naval estadounidense, pero esa parte del plan fracasó).

Si Rusia gana sus objetivos en Ucrania, mientras que EE. UU. no logra sus objetivos allí (que son simplemente derrotar a Rusia allí, de modo que este es un "juego" de suma cero), esto, en sí mismo, _terminaría con_ el imperio EE. UU que había comenzado el 25 de julio de 1945 , cuando el presidente de los Estados Unidos, Harry S. Truman, decidió (sobre la base del consejo que había recibido de su héroe, Dwight Eisenhower), que si los Estados Unidos no tomaban el control del mundo, entonces la Unión Soviética lo haría; entonces, Estados Unidos debe tomar el control del mundo. Era "nosotros" o "ellos", le dijeron a Truman; y decidió que _NO_ serían "ellos" los que _ganarían_ este juego de suma cero. Y el presidente GHW Bush informó en secreto a los 'aliados' de Estados Unidos, a partir del 24 de febrero de 1990, que TODAVÍA no serían "ellos" los que continuarían igualmente con "nosotros" en paz, lo que significa que ahora Rusia será un "socio" excepto como un _adversario_ , porque “¡Al diablo con eso!” (que significa paz real con Rusia); “Nosotros prevalecimos, ellos no” (y “ellos” _todavía_ necesitan ser total y _humillantemente derrotados por_ “nosotros”; “ellos” necesitan ser _conquistados)_ . Esa es la realidad (la pura mentalidad de juego de suma cero del gobierno de los EE. UU.), que el artículo de Brian Berletic documenta como el caso con respecto al plan del gobierno de los EE. UU. con respecto a _China ._; y (como he documentado) TAMBIÉN se aplica con respecto a Rusia. (Sin embargo, Berletic parece creer que no se _está_ aplicando en EE. UU. pensando en el conflicto de Ucrania). Los gobiernos de _ambas_ naciones (Rusia y China) harían bien en publicitar que se aplica en todas las políticas de asuntos internacionales del gobierno de EE. UU. en lugar de seguir promoviendo las _mentiras_ del gobierno de los Estados Unidos en _sentido contrario_ .

Esta es la realidad. Sin mito. Las políticas exteriores de Estados Unidos están enfocadas con láser en paralizar, si no destruir, a _todos los_ posibles competidores.

_Especialmente_, todas las naciones de Europa necesitan saber esto y cambiar de rumbo _debido_ a ello. Porque, si no lo hacen, las economías de Europa serán aplastadas el próximo invierno, para mantener las mentiras del gobierno de EE.UU. Es su elección. O continuar como naciones vasallas americanas, o bien dar un giro fundamental, hacia la libertad y la justicia: la ruptura del imperio estadounidense y el surgimiento de una _verdadera_ democracia e igualdad de derechos en las relaciones entre las naciones del mundo. es _su_ elección, hacer, de un modo u otro. Hasta ahora, los líderes de Europa han estado prácticamente suicidando a sus naciones. ¿Cómo y qué tan bien los está sobornando el gobierno de los EE. UU. para que hagan eso a sus naciones? ¿O son realmente tan estúpidos como para ignorar lo que están haciendo, o por qué, o quiénes son los beneficiarios de ello? Por supuesto, la prensa también ha desempeñado un papel, pero está sirviendo al mismo grupo de amos supremos. ¿Cómo pueden despertar los _ciudadanos europeos? _¿Antes de que sea demasiado tarde?


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

zargon dijo:


> Asi que en Rusia gobiernan los comunistas...
> Pensé que los habia eliminado a todos pero claro... los zombis nunca se acaban.









Ahora sí te permito que me pongas en el ignore.

Rojo de Mierda.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Un melon a 10 euros. La gasofa a 2 euros el litro. La electricidad a precio de caviar irani.
> 
> ¿Y decís que es porque hay una guerra en donde?



Ahora mismo en Ucrania, nazis otánicos contra Rusia. ¿No te habías enterado?.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El mercenario alemán Daniel Guerliani.
Eliminado cerca de Kharkov.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Qué EE UU no intervino en la España de Franco?.
> 
> En la de Franco y en la que continuó a Franco, hasta hoy.



La de hoy es sólo un recluta, "El Recluta Manolín" se podría titular la película. Reclutado por Alemania al servicio de (o en connivencia con) EE UU para la guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Y más sobre los mercenarios muertos.
Las redes sociales ucranianas informan del aniquilamiento de cierto mercenario canadiense que había llegado a Ucrania para ondear la bandera (y no sólo).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La homosexualidad es legal en Rusia. Lo que esta prohibido es hacer propaganda LGBTQ+. Y me parece muy bien, hay que proteger a los niños, nada de mierda como la que ponen en canales como Nickelodeon, veneno puro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta prohibida la apologia de la homosexualidad, la publicidad, manipular a niños y jovenes, en Rusia no meten en la carcel a nadie por ser gay, pero si el marikn viola y asesina a un menor se arriesga a la condena a muerte, exactamente lo mismo que en Iran, los ejecutados y colgados mediante gruas habian violado y asesinado niños.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> No estaba discutiendo el gobierno de Roma bajo Diocleciano.
> La verdad que para ser Cesar yo hubiera elegido tiempos mejores...
> 
> Estábamos discutiendo amablemente que una vez tú, y en ese caso fue el Cesar
> ...



Es que el Edicto del Máximo fue la primera vez que conste que un estado fijaba los precios.
La caída de Roma tuvo muchos factores y uno muy importante fue la presión fiscal. Y para nada soy liberal.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE aprueba el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia
> 
> El paquete de sanciones incluye: nuevas medidas de control de las exportaciones, congelación de los activos de Sberbank, más de 50 personas y entidades, incluidos políticos y militares, también están sujetos a sanciones
> 
> ...



Quitando lo del banco pura cosmética.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta prohibida la apologia de la homosexualidad, la publicidad, manipular a niños y jovenes, en Rusia no meten en la carcel a nadie por ser gay, pero si el marikn viola y asesina a un menor se arriesga a la condena a muerte, exactamente lo mismo que en Iran, los ejecutados y colgados mediante gruas habian violado y asesinado niños.



Hay famosos en Rusia que son homosexuales, aunque no hayan salido del armario todo el mundo sabe lo que son. Y no pasa nada. Lo que se castiga es lo que comentas, la apología, la propaganda.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Jul 2022)

El corredor de transporte Norte-Sur ha entrado en funcionamiento. Rusia ahora puede suministrar bienes a la India a través de Irán. El primer tren de carga ruso de 39 vagones con materiales de construcción para la India ya llegó a la estación de trenes de Serakhs


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Problemas de reclutamiento sin precedentes en Estados Unidos - Associated Press*
> 
> Según la agencia de noticias, el plan de contratación sólo se ha completado en un 50%, y sólo quedan unos meses para el final del año fiscal.
> 
> ...



Cuando hay guerras en todos los paises occidentales baja el reclutamiento, los posibles reclutas pierden el interes en hacer carrera militar y eso que en el ejercito usano puedes alistarte si eres extranjero y tienes la Green Card (Residencia permanente), cuando terminas el compromiso te conceden la nacionalidad.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿El canario en la mina para Europa?



El milagro de la transformación de los ceodósfobos en ceodósfilos en menos que canta un gallo. Los milagros existen.


----------



## angelgs (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ahora sí te permito que me pongas en el ignore.
> 
> Rojo de Mierda.



¿Sabes que esa no es más que la bandera de la victoria del 1° de mayo sobre los nazis?


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> offtopic de El Economista (parecen floreros)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129610
> 
> ...



Burbuja ese ese sitio donde muchos van a informarse para luego quedar como vectores informativos de 1ª, pero nunca reconocerán que lo hacen. Y no se lo tengo en cuenta, dada la pésima educación de una gran parte de foreros y sus incontinencias verbales. Si fuese mi caso haría lo mismo, dado que cualquiera que visitase este antro, encontraría con facilidad ejemplos para sacarme los colores y decirme ¿y con esta gente te juntas? cuan distinto sería esto si nos comportásemos como caballeros.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

angelgs dijo:


> ¿Sabes que esa no es más que la bandera de la victoria del 1° de mayo sobre los nazis?



Claro, coño, todo el mundo sabe que una bandera roja con una hoz y un martillo es un símbolo que no significa nada.

Como este:







No me quiero ni imaginar que habría pasado si unos soldados españoles en una misión internacional se hubieran paseado con una bandera de Falange, en plan "_hey, solo es una bandera histórica de la guerra_". Cualquiera os aguanta.


----------



## Peineto (20 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, puede interpretarse también así…los rusos van a tomar más territorio del inicialmente previsto, con el pretexto de las armas de largo alcance suministradas por la OTAN…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El lenguaje diplomático, como podemoss comprobar, es muy elegante.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hay famosos en Rusia que son homosexuales, aunque no hayan salido del armario todo el mundo sabe lo que son. Y no pasa nada. Lo que se castiga es lo que comentas, la apología, la propaganda.



Está prohibido hacer proselitismo de conductas gay delante de menores. Eso abarca muchas situaciones: en medios de comunicación a los que los menores tengan acceso, en plena calle si hay menores delante (aunque en realidad no los hubiera) y en obras de ficción que puedan ser vistas por menores (lo que lleva a la censura de películas y series).


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.



Han tenido a bien ocultar las matriculas de los coches aparcados para que no se conozca la ciudad o zona, sin embargo se han recreado con las supuestas nuevas matriculas de Donetsk de la camioneta de la policía, una Volkswagen nuevecita que supongo que han comprado los de la RPD a los alemanes.

A todo esto hablando en ucraniano, no en ruso con supuestos agentes pro-rusos en una ciudad pro-rusa, no se, creo que la palabra que mejor define eso es ·montaje" pero haya tu y tu conciencia.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han tenido a bien ocultar las matriculas de los coches aparcados para que no se conozca la ciudad o zona, sin embargo se han recreado con las supuestas nuevas matriculas de Donetsk de la camioneta de la policía, una Volkswagen nuevecita que supongo que han comprado los de la RPD a los alemanes.
> 
> A todo esto hablando en ucraniano, no en ruso con supuestos agentes pro-rusos en una ciudad pro-rusa, no se, creo que la palabra que mejor define eso es ·montaje" pero haya tu y tu conciencia.



Haya yo, si.
Qué nivel, Maribel. Como todos sean como tú, Vladimiro está perdido.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, coño, todo el mundo sabe que una bandera roja con una hoz y un martillo es un símbolo que no significa nada.
> 
> Como este:
> 
> ...



Es la bandera de guerra contra el nazismo, hoy igual que en 1941.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es la bandera de guerra contra el nazismo, hoy igual que en 1941.



Claro guapetón.
Y esta es la bandera de la Unicef, que lo que pasa es que no estamos bien de la vista.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está prohibido hacer proselitismo de conductas gay delante de menores. Eso abarca muchas situaciones: en medios de comunicación a los que los menores tengan acceso, en plena calle si hay menores delante (aunque en realidad no los hubiera) y en obras de ficción que puedan ser vistas por menores (lo que lleva a la censura de películas y series).



Y me parece muy bien. En España debería hacerse lo mismo. Los niños son sagrados.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y más sobre los mercenarios muertos.
> Las redes sociales ucranianas informan del aniquilamiento de cierto mercenario canadiense que había llegado a Ucrania para ondear la bandera (y no sólo).
> 
> 
> ...



Otra vez lo de Wally ese o este es otro??


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.



Si es cierto, es muy feo. Pero ahora demuestra que eres imparcial y pon uno de los ucranianos haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Haya yo, si.
> Qué nivel, Maribel. Como todos sean como tú, Vladimiro está perdido.



Léete la RAE por favor.
Antes de decidirme por poner haya, o halla me han entrado mis dudas, cosa que supongo no conoces tu y he consultado.

En este caso y atendiendo a quien contestaba he optado por la forma irreflexiva, en lugar de la reflexiva.



https://www.rae.es/duda-linguistica/es-halla-o-haya



*¿Es «halla» o «haya»?*
Las dos opciones pueden ser válidas dependiendo del contexto. _Haya_ es una forma del verbo _haber_ (_Espero que Luis *haya* aprobado_) o un nombre que designa un tipo de árbol (_Hay que podar el *haya* del jardín_)_. _Por su parte, _halla_ es una forma del verbo _hallar(se)_ 'encontrar(se)': _La sede de la organización se *halla* en París; _*Halla*_ la hipotenusa del siguiente triángulo rectángulo._
No se deben confundir estas formas con el nombre _aya _‘mujer encargada en una casa del cuidado y educación de los niños o jóvenes’: _La vieja *aya *seguía llevando a los niños al parque._


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Parece que hoy Lavrov ha dejado claro, por fin, que Rusia no se va a limitar al Donbas.
Ha pasado desapercibido en la prensa, porque están a otras cosas...pero es la primera vez que de manera oficial, se habla de extender Nueva Rusia más allá de Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Se pide al Fiscal General de Rusia que compruebe las actividades del agente extranjero Meduza y lo incluya en la lista de organizaciones indeseables

Esto permitirá, en virtud del nuevo artículo 284.1 del Código Penal, procesar a los empleados y directivos de Meduza, incluida Lilia Yapparova, por llevar a cabo actividades de provocación en Rusia, según el servicio de prensa de Concord. La carta fue escrita en nombre del jefe de la empresa, E. Prigozhin.

❗En una divertida coincidencia, la cloaca de las agencias de inteligencia occidentales, Meduza, lleva varias semanas realizando su demencial investigación en nuestra redacción, probablemente por instrucciones de los manipuladores occidentales .









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El referéndum sobre la adhesión de la región de Zaporizhzhya a la Federación Rusa se celebrará a pesar de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - VGA

La seguridad de los residentes está garantizada por Rusia, ha añadido un miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar y civil de la región de Zaporizhzhya, Volodymyr Rogov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Trabajando sobre las posiciones ucranianas cerca de Marinka. Cabe destacar la precisión de los ataques: casi todos dieron en la fortaleza. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alew (20 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No se si lo puso alguien antes... Tras la reciente reunión presidentes de Irán, Rusia y Turquía y la declaración conjunta, Putin respondió un turno de preguntas de notoria actualidad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que no he visto a ningún líder político occidental de la actualidad aportar tanta información.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta prohibida la apologia de la homosexualidad, la publicidad, manipular a niños y jovenes, en Rusia no meten en la carcel a nadie por ser gay, pero si el marikn viola y asesina a un menor se arriesga a la condena a muerte, exactamente lo mismo que en Iran, los ejecutados y colgados mediante gruas habian violado y asesinado niños.



En Rusia en general, está muy mal visto tener comportamientos sexuales en la calle, seas hombre, mujer, gay, o hetero.
Mi mujer, cada vez que le pego una palmada en el culo por la calle, me amenaza con echarme de casa 

Una vez en un taxi en Moscú, iba con una rubiaca impresionante (que además hablaba español), y cada vez que le metía la lengua hasta la tráquea, el taxista se ponía a hablar de cualquier gilipollez, para que dejáramos de darnos el lote.
Molaba


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si es cierto, es muy feo. Pero ahora demuestra que eres imparcial y pon uno de los ucranianos haciendo lo mismo.



En primer lugar yo no tengo que demostrar, y menos ante ni ni ante nadie, parcialidad ni imparcialidad ninguna.
¿Sabes porqué? Porque no soy empleado de ninguna potencia extranjera con una guerra de agresión en curso, para empezar. Y porque tengo, -cosas de ser un hombre con criterio y formación- opiniones propias. Sé que sonará raro a muchos pero es lo que hay, majo.
Así que si quieres poner ese vídeo lo pones y si no pues no lo pones.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre los objetivos de EEUU en la guerra contra Rusia.
> 
> La Declaración de Descolonización de Rusia comienza con el pasaje de que "Rusia es un país terrorista". A continuación, describe la inevitabilidad de una guerra civil en un país al borde de la desintegración. En este contexto, FSN hace un llamamiento a las élites nacionales y regionales de los países de la ONU para que comiencen a establecer Gobiernos Nacionales de Transición en el exilio, de modo que la comunidad internacional pueda dialogar con esta Administración de Transición y no con Moscú.
> 
> ...



Espero que basándose en esta declaración, el gobierno ruso establezca la pena de muerte para cualquier ciudadano ruso o extrangero que se adhiera a tal engendro por alta traicion.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Jul 2022)

Ucrania bombardeó la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, controlada por Rusia - Diario Hoy En la noticia


A través de drones, aseguraron que los ataques se han vuelto constantes durante el último tiempo.




diariohoy.net





Ahora a ver a todos los hipócritas que empezaron a llevarse las manos a la cabeza cuando en las televisiones sacaron el montaje de unas bengalas cayendo y diciendo que eran ataques rusos a la central.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿Es «halla» o «haya»?*



Me parece que es 'allá tu conciencia'... ¿No?


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No hay ningún "Occidente" como entidad o grupo de iguales. Occidente es la angloesfera y sus súbditos, países sometidos, sin decisión en geopolítica, como los europeos.



Occidente es el imperio anglo-germánico. Alemania no es inocente, esta guerra no estaría sucediendo si Alemania no la hubiera querido. 

Tiene más necesidad Alemania de acabar con Rusia que los propios anglos. Al fin y al cabo los anglos tienen un ancho mundo en el que respirar, Alemania no.

Lo lleva intentando muchas veces desde hace 1.000 años, la última con los anglos en contra, esta vez creen los alemanes que con los anglos en el mismo bando lo conseguiran.

Se han asegurado de que la Francia actual, el único país europeo capaz de oponerse a los alemanes, sea la Francia colaboracionista de Vichy, con Maricron al frente.

Cuanto se hecha de menos a un De Gaulle capaz de sacar a Europa de las garras alemanas.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han tenido a bien ocultar las matriculas de los coches aparcados para que no se conozca la ciudad o zona, sin embargo se han recreado con las supuestas nuevas matriculas de Donetsk de la camioneta de la policía, una Volkswagen nuevecita que supongo que han comprado los de la RPD a los alemanes.
> 
> A todo esto hablando en ucraniano, no en ruso con supuestos agentes pro-rusos en una ciudad pro-rusa, no se, creo que la palabra que mejor define eso es ·montaje" pero haya tu y tu conciencia.



La mujer dice que está en directo con sus suscriptores en Makievka, 30 de Junio creo.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Los prorrusos acusan a Ucrania de atacar con drones la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
La administración militar prorrusa de la ciudad de *Energodar, aledaña a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*, la más grande de su tipo en Europa, acusó hoy al Ejército ucraniano de perpetrar cuatro ataques con drones kamikaze contra esta instalación energética.

"Drones ucranianos atacaron hoy *cuatro veces* la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. El último ataque tuvo lugar a las 16.01 hora local (13.01 GMT)", declaró un representante de servicio de prensa de la Administración local a la agencia rusa RIA Novosti.

Anteriormente *Vladímir Rógov*, miembro de la Administración militar de Zaporiyia que colabora con las tropas rusas, había informado en su canal de Telegram sobre un ataque con tres drones contra la central nuclear y publicó una foto de la instalación, desde la cual se alza una columna de humo.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.



Sabes la diferencia entre tú y yo ?

En que yo estoy de acuerdo con la mujer, si no hay movilización obligatoria me puedo negar. Estoy con ella. Y así lo digo tranquilamente. Y además pienso que el gobierno de la DRP popular debería de proclamar la movilización general, no es lógico que Rusia esté ayudando y en DRP algunos de sus habitantes estén de farra.

Tú en cambio no hablarás de esto mismo en Ucrania, las palizas en la frontera e incluso asesinatos en la carretera por evitar alistarse.

La diferencia es que en Kiev el marido por resistirse estaría muerto y ella atada a una farola con cinta americana y la cara pintada de verde...y esto aunque lo sepas...tampoco lo vas a denunciar.

Y esta es la diferencia entre alguien manipulador y viviendo en el odio y alguien que intenta ser objetivo.

Y por eso la chusma del tchusky aparece por aquí para enterarse como van las cosas pero a los de aquí de buena voluntad cada vez q nos asomamos a su hilo nos entran arcadas

Y ya la última es identificarlo por comunista, en q te basas ? En todo caso podías decir confederado no ?


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

almacén de munición, mal negocio ser ruso


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sabes la diferencia entre tú y yo ?
> 
> En que yo estoy de acuerdo con la mujer, si no hay movilización obligatoria me puedo negar. Estoy con ella. Y así lo digo tranquilamente. Y además pienso que el gobierno de la DRP popular debería de proclamar la movilización general, no es lógico que Rusia esté ayudando y DRP sus habitantes estén de farra.
> 
> ...



Covapollas es uno de los nazis oficiales del foro, ni puto caso.


----------



## Adriano II (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Léete la RAE por favor.
> Antes de decidirme por poner haya, o halla me han entrado mis dudas, cosa que supongo no conoces tu y he consultado.
> 
> En este caso y atendiendo a quien contestaba he optado por la forma irreflexiva, en lugar de la reflexiva.
> ...



De los creadores de "Ahí hay un viejo que dice !ay!" llega "Ojalá el haya que se halla allá no haya sido podada exclamo la aya"


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

*Llega la fase más peligrosa del conflicto en Ucrania, el ejército ruso ha encontrado la forma más eficaz de hacer la guerra - New York Times*

El periódico estadounidense afirma que el ejército ruso ha encontrado la forma más eficaz de hacer la guerra: la llamada "muralla de fuego".

Y los aliados de Ucrania están al borde de la fatiga. Además, la guerra ya ha provocado un enorme aumento de los precios del gas, la gasolina y los alimentos en Europa. Si se prolonga hasta el invierno, muchas familias de la UE tendrán que elegir entre la calefacción y la comida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (20 Jul 2022)

España perderá 17 m. de habitantes, serán 30 millones en 2100.

Ucrania perderå 23 millones y acabará el siglo con 20.









España se enfrenta a un invierno demográfico: así será la población de cada país en 2100


La ONU estima que España perderá 17 millones de habitantes durante este siglo por la baja natalidad




www.eldebate.com


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Luego la cosa se fue animando más y mas......   .


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sabes la diferencia entre tú y yo ?
> 
> En que yo estoy de acuerdo con la mujer, si no hay movilización obligatoria me puedo negar. Estoy con ella. Y así lo digo tranquilamente. Y además pienso que el gobierno de la DRP popular debería de proclamar la movilización general, no es lógico que Rusia esté ayudando y en DRP algunos de sus habitantes estén de farra.
> 
> ...



Que yo hablaré, que yo no diré...¿Quien coño eres tú, la Bruja Lola con su bola de cristal?
Pon lo que te salga de los huevos, pero no se los toques a los demás, y menos ante la evidencia lamentable de la que intentas patéticamente desviar el tiro, pringao.


----------



## Gnidlog (20 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ajá.
> 
> Te refieres a este puente:
> 
> ...



estas fotos son del ataque previo (en esta web puedes ver el ataque anterior y el nuevo)









Damage caused to Antonivsky bridge over Dnipro near Kherson as result of missile strike Kherson - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Damage caused to Antonivsky bridge over Dnipro near Kherson as result of missile strike. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues...




liveuamap.com













Another missile or artillery strike at Antonivksy bridge in Kherson this morning Kherson - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Another missile or artillery strike at Antonivksy bridge in Kherson this morning. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests...




liveuamap.com







te adjunto tabla de tanques actualizada


ole tu


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Covapollas es uno de los nazis oficiales del foro, ni puto caso.



Tú a callar, fósil. Que ya sabemos que te la pone durilla ver las banderas rojas.
¿No te dieron bastante cera en los hilos sobre el tema de Cataluña?


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Matones paramilitares comunistas secuestrando hombres en la Ucrania ocupada para obligarles a formar en las filas colaboracionistas:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero hey, seguro que también es propaganda otánica-judeo-nazi-europeista.




En el video dicen que están en Makeebka, al E de la ciudad Donets, son independientes desde el 2014. No sé que pinta ahí un tío con pasaporte ucranaino. Ahí pasa otra cosa. Huele a otro montaje del Guardian.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> En el video dicen que están en Makeebka, al E de la ciudad Donets, son independientes desde el 2014. No sé que pinta ahí un tío con pasaporte ucranaino. Ahí pasa otra cosa. Huele a otro montaje del Guardian.



Claro que si. Todos actores.
Madre mía, con lo que fue este foro...


----------



## millie34u (20 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ajá.
> 
> Te refieres a este puente:
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que han destruido los famosos himars en el puente de marras, menudos subnormales, un puto petardo valenciano.

https://meduza.io/impro/UuEnbr1gf7Q...FsL1RGcktoaVV3/UThPTll1ZmpRVkEt/bEEuanBn.webp


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tú a callar, fósil. Que ya sabemos que te la pone durilla ver las banderas rojas.
> ¿No te dieron bastante cera en los hilos sobre el tema de Cataluña?



Os vamos a correr a hostias hasta Varsovia, basura.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Os vamos a correr a hostias hasta Varsovia, basura.



¿Tú y cuantos más, viejo chiflado?


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que es 'allá tu conciencia'... ¿No?



Difícil poner un adverbio en lugar de un verbo, aunque el termino "allá tu conciencia" es correcto, yo lo he puesto como verbo, error mío entonces.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Lo que han hecho es poner el foco en algo que debería ser intrascendente y convertirlo en una identidad sin serlo.*
> 
> ¿ qué importan las pulsiones sexuales de la gente si es algo que pertenece a su intimidad ? entrometerse en algo tan delicado es una impertinencia.
> 
> ...



Pero que lo que usted dice sea constatación de lo que sucede en la naturaleza, no implica que en los seres humanos también lo tenga que ser. Es decir, que en el caso del sexo la misma cadena existencial o vital es hacer sexo reproductivo que sexo recreativo -y ya puestos promiscuo-.
Luego entonces es materia filosófica condenar ambos o disculpar ambos, como por ejemplo hacia Schopenhauer al decir que el amor tanto en su faceta física o moral no es sino una trampa tendida al individuo por el genio de especie, que tras ssducirlo con la atraccion de la voluptuosidad y eventualmente de la pasion lo sojuzga con vistas a la reproducción.
De esa manera condenaba tanto el amor reproductivo, como una cadena al samsara, como el recreativo por superfluo.
Tan consecuente es obedecer a la naturaleza para reproducirse como para dotarse. Ambas formas son absurdas porque están al servicio de la vida, de la voluntad de ser, del egoísmo.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Tú y cuantos más, viejo chiflado?



Habeis perdido y lo sabeis, tu y los nazis ucranianos, a pelarla.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Léete la RAE por favor.
> Antes de decidirme por poner haya, o halla me han entrado mis dudas, cosa que supongo no conoces tu y he consultado.
> 
> En este caso y atendiendo a quien contestaba he optado por la forma irreflexiva, en lugar de la reflexiva.
> ...




Pues en este caso las dos están mal.

La expresión es: Allá tú.


----------



## Adriano II (20 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> De los creadores de "Ahí hay un viejo que dice !ay!" llega "Ojalá el haya que se halla allá no haya sido podada exclamo la aya"



Me autocorrigo nos hemos olvidado de un Aya :




*Ojalá el haya que se halla allá donde empieza Aya no haya sido podada exclamo la aya*


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> En el video dicen que están en Makeebka, al E de la ciudad Donets, son independientes desde el 2014. No sé que pinta ahí un tío con pasaporte ucranaino. Ahí pasa otra cosa. Huele a otro montaje del Guardian.



He intentado localizar ese lugar en Makeevka, pero tanto en Google Maps como en Bing las imágenes son un mierda, no hay resolución ¿alguien puede usar el Google Earth para cambiar fechas de capas u otro mapa donde se pueda localizar el lugar? o decirme cual usar y miro yo, es que el G. Earth no me rueda con este ordenador.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Ya está el putero Lavrov con sus bravuconadas habituales. ¿Cuánto tiempo llevan amenazando con "atacar centro de decisiones", ampliar el rango de la operación etc.? Y lo único que hacen es sufrir para mantener unas pequeñas conquistas territoriales y matar civiles. 

Sé que no va a suceder, pero me encantaría que esto acabase en Núremberg con todos estos asesinos desfilando en el banquillo de los acusados.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

*Seversk*


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (20 Jul 2022)

Burbujarra s.o.s. a agente rusky para un Navalny a pollastreplasta. Contactar por necrológicas del diario de mañana.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Occidente es el imperio anglo-germánico. Alemania no es inocente, esta guerra no estaría sucediendo si Alemania no la hubiera querido.
> 
> Tiene más necesidad Alemania de acabar con Rusia que los propios anglos. Al fin y al cabo los anglos tienen un ancho mundo en el que respirar, Alemania no.
> 
> ...



Y nosotros no somos occidentales?
Alemania tiene la culpa? Un país ocupado desde 1945 y con CERO capacidad de decisión en geopolítica?

Eso si, Alemania tiene que ver con este conflicto, cierto. 
Tenían unas relaciones muy fructíferas con Rusia y un bloque Euroasiatico es inaceptable para la angloesfera. 
Todo esto va en contra de Alemania y en favor de los anglos.


----------



## Como El Agua (20 Jul 2022)

Se complica el escenario.
"China y EE. UU. cerca de una gran guerra por la decisión de Biden sobre Taiwán, dice Global Times

China puede lanzar una invasión en respuesta a las acciones de las autoridades estadounidenses, y las consecuencias para Washington serán graves"


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> España perderá 17 m. de habitantes, serán 30 millones en 2100.
> 
> Ucrania perderå 23 millones y acabará el siglo con 20.
> 
> ...



Pues las cifras no paran de crecer. Eso sí, de personal de origen no europeo.


----------



## El Veraz (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro que si. Todos actores.
> Madre mía, con lo que fue este foro...



¿Cuándo he dicho que son actores?

Dicen que están en Makeebka, sí o no?
Makeebka está en zona que se independizó de Ucrania desde 2014, si o no?

Qué pinta en esa zona un paisano con pasaporte ucraniano?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (20 Jul 2022)

Menuda declaración de intenciones.


*Lavrov asegura que los objetivos militares de Rusia en Ucrania «van más allá» del Donbás

Dice que las negociaciones para lograr la paz «carecen de sentido» en la situación actual*














Lavrov asegura que los objetivos militares de Rusia en Ucrania «van más allá» del Donbás


Dice que las negociaciones para lograr la paz «carecen de sentido» en la situación actual




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> He intentado localizar ese lugar en Makeevka, pero tanto en Google Maps como en Bing las imágenes son un mierda, no hay resolución ¿alguien puede usar el Google Earth para cambiar fechas de capas u otro mapa donde se pueda localizar el lugar? o decirme cual usar y miro yo, es que el G. Earth no me rueda con este ordenador.


----------



## angelgs (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, coño, todo el mundo sabe que una bandera roja con una hoz y un martillo es un símbolo que no significa nada.
> 
> Como este:
> 
> ...



¿Lo que pretendes demostrar con una bandera anecdótica es que Rusia es un país comunista?


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*La UE aprueba el embargo a las importaciones de oro de Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea (UE) aprobó este miércoles un embargo a las importaciones de oro de Rusia y una serie de medidas para completar los* seis paquetes de sanciones* adoptados desde que empezó la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, informaron fuentes diplomáticas.

Para que la medida entre en vigor, el acuerdo alcanzado por los *embajadores de los países de la UE en Bruselas* tendrá que ser ratificado por los diferentes gobiernos antes de su publicación en el diario oficial, el jueves, precisaron las fuentes.


----------



## Erebus. (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Poco les pasa.. si es que....


----------



## doced11 (20 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> De los creadores de "Ahí hay un viejo que dice !ay!" llega "Ojalá el haya que se halla allá no haya sido podada exclamo* la* aya"




Aprovecho la ocasión para aclarar el uso de artículos masculinos precediendo a nombres femeninos. Lo correcto es* el *aya.


_Ante las dudas que surgen a menudo en el uso de artículos y adjetivos con los *sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por a tónica*, se ofrecen a continuación una serie de claves.

1. Cuando el *artículo determinado singular* va inmediatamente *antepuesto a un nombre común*, este adopta *casi siempre la forma el* en lugar de la: el águila, el hacha. Esa regla no se aplica si se intercala otro elemento entre el artículo y el nombre, por lo que es la atroz hambre y no el atroz hambre, la misma arma y no el mismo arma…_









«el agua», «el águila»: «la» y «el» ante nombres femeninos


Ante las dudas que surgen a menudo en el uso de artículos y adjetivos con los sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por a tónica, se ofrecen a continuación una serie de claves. 1. Cuando el artículo determinado singular va inmediatamente antepuesto a un nombre común, este adopta casi siempre la...




www.fundeu.es


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Comentan que,en TASS (no tengo enlace) se hacen eco de los comentarios nada elogiosos de Putin
sobre la pésima calidad de las reparaciones de las turbinas del NS-1. Eso querrá significar algo que
sirve para especular: parece que Rusia estaría preparando el terreno para chapar la tubería de marras.

Lo que dejaría a los alemanes con un dilema: NS-2 o nada.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Entiendo que lo pones de manera irónica, no?
> 
> Solo alquien retrasado podría calificar de terrorismo a atacar barcos militares ocupantes dentro de tu propio pais y justificar toda la invasión porque si invades un pais te atacan en su propio pais.



Tenemos un 'nuevo jugador' en la partida


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Alemania denuncia que Rusia utilice "un pretexto" para limitar el suministro de gas.*
Alemania volvió a acusar este miércoles a Rusia de invocar como "pretexto" la ausencia de una turbina del gasoducto *Nord Stream* para justificar la reducción de suministro de gas a Europa, que podría prolongarse e, incluso, agravarse en los próximos días.

"Se trata de una* turbina de sustitución* que estaba destinada a ser utilizada en septiembre; según nuestras informaciones, es un pretexto y estamos haciendo todo lo posible para eliminar el pretexto", declaró a la prensa un portavoz del Ministerio de Economía y del Clima.

Gazprom aseguró recientemente que *no puede garantizar la reanudación del suministro* a Europa a través de este gasoducto, que se halla en mantenimiento hasta el jueves por la mañana.

El gigante ruso del gas alega la falta de una turbina Siemens que fue enviada a Canadá para que sea reparada y que, según la compañía, *resulta necesaria *para que funcione una estación de compresión.


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro guapetón.
> Y esta es la bandera de la Unicef, que lo que pasa es que no estamos bien de la vista.



Si notas que se te calienta la cabeza al ver esto, te recomiendo una tortilla de aspirinas:


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Me autocorrigo nos hemos olvidado de un Aya :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129808
> 
> ...



Yo lo aprendí mentando la ciudad de La Haya... Ya ve usted, hay pa'todos y patadas


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Si notas que se te calienta la cabeza al ver esto, te recomiendo una tortilla de aspirinas:



No son comunistas, que me lo ha dicho el Ferreras.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que,en TASS (no tengo enlace) se hacen eco de los comentarios nada elogiosos de Putin
> sobre la pésima calidad de las reparaciones de las turbinas del NS-1. Eso querrá significar algo que
> sirve para especular: parece que Rusia estaría preparando el terreno para chapar la tubería de marras.
> 
> Lo que dejaría a los alemanes con un dilema: NS-2 o nada.



La verdad es que Estoy palote como el traidor Antonio ante el Páramo que está dejando, solo de pensar la destrucción en bochelandia que podría producir el corte.

putin corta ya joder de ue nos vamos a reír todos un huevo joder


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Léete la RAE por favor.
> Antes de decidirme por poner haya, o halla me han entrado mis dudas, cosa que supongo no conoces tu y he consultado.
> 
> En este caso y atendiendo a quien contestaba he optado por la forma irreflexiva, en lugar de la reflexiva.
> ...






Jajajajaja.... Allá tú y tu conciencia.


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No son comunistas, que me lo ha dicho el Ferreras.



Vuelve a trolear y te vas pal ignore


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Me autocorrigo nos hemos olvidado de un *Aya* :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129808
> 
> ...



_Lugar de nacimiento de mi abuela paterna._


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Esto es lo que han destruido los famosos himars en el puente de marras, menudos subnormales, un puto petardo valenciano.
> 
> https://meduza.io/impro/UuEnbr1gf7Q...FsL1RGcktoaVV3/UThPTll1ZmpRVkEt/bEEuanBn.webp



¿Un misil de 100.000 euros para hacer eso? Eso, la brigada municipal de reparaciones de cualquier pueblo te lo arreglan una tarde, con hora de bocadillo por medio.

¿No será que a los ucranianos les están pasando material descatalogado o caducado?


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Jajajajaja.... Allá tú y tu conciencia.



Haya paz con bellotas por favor.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pues han pensao que de Rusia.
> 
> Que preguntas haces.



En todo caso de la cuenca del Donbas(Alemania)


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Vuelve a trolear y te vas pal ignore



El que vas a ir al ignore vas a ser tú, subnormal.
Una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo no es un símbolo comunista. Me cago en mi vida. Te tengo delante y te reviento.


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que hoy Lavrov ha dejado claro, por fin, que Rusia no se va a limitar al Donbas.
> Ha pasado desapercibido en la prensa, porque están a otras cosas...pero es la primera vez que de manera oficial, se habla de extender Nueva Rusia más allá de Donetsk y Lugansk.



Que el mar de Azov será ruso ni cotiza. 
La duda son Odessa y Jarkov. Todo dependerá de si Kiev entra en razón, si es que les queda algo parecido a Zelensky y su banda.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

El establishment atlántico trata de gestionar de forma sincronizada las consecuencias de las crisis políticas en Italia y Gran Bretaña.

1. Tras la dimisión del Primer Ministro Draghi, primero fue rechazada y ahora ya se está intentando jugar con un escenario en el que habrá una remodelación técnica de la coalición gobernante y una reconfirmación del gobierno mediante un voto de confianza. Cabe destacar que Draghi cita la "confrontación con Rusia" como uno de sus principales objetivos.

2. Del mismo modo, se pueden ver los esfuerzos por poner a Liz Truss en la papeleta final para Primer Ministro de Gran Bretaña, donde se considera que Truss continúa el rumbo de Johnson, mientras que Sunak, como incondicional de la City, se centra más en la economía que en Ucrania.

Los operadores de la guerra en Ucrania necesitan a Truss y Draghi para retrasar una crisis de coalición abierta en apoyo de la guerra en Ucrania y para evitar que Gran Bretaña e Italia se retiren de su papel en la guerra ucraniana en aras de estabilizar la situación económica. Así que están tratando de mantener uno y promover el otro. Y la población tiene que tolerar y fastidiar. Lo que hará que la situación de los gobiernos italiano y británico en materia de política interior sea estable-inestable.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

La zona donde aterrizaron los UAV kamikazes en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.
Cabe señalar que, según una de las versiones, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan de este modo perturbar la visita del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya para comprobar las pruebas presentadas por la Federación Rusa sobre la implicación de la central de Zaporizhzhya en el programa de armas nucleares ucraniano.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> España perderá 17 m. de habitantes, serán 30 millones en 2100.
> 
> Ucrania perderå 23 millones y acabará el siglo con 20.
> 
> ...



Pocos más de 20 deben vivir ahora mismo bajo el régimen de Kiev.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Plan de la UE por si Putin corta el suministro de gas totalmente.

https://www.docdroid.net/G2DWwGq/com...afe-winter-pdf

Ahorrar un 15% por cada estado miembro. Es difícil, pero no imposible.

Soy de la opinión de que, además del apoyo militar y financiero a Ucrania, lo que suceda con el gas es de total incidencia en la guerra. 

Creo que la UE le está mandando un claro mensaje a Rusia de que va a ser derrotada en todos los frentes.


----------



## Remequilox (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añadir que en la zona del oblast de Jersón liberada hay tres puentes.



Cierto, el Antonovsky, el de ferrocarril, y el de la presa de Kajova.

Si se pretende aislar al contingente, para luego aniquilarlo, lo suyo sería dejarlos sin el que más probablemente usarían para un transporte rápido de refuerzos (incluidos equipos blindados pesados), el de ferrocarril.
Este ataque es más hacer la guerra económica a los agricultores jersonianos cis-dnieper que no otra cosa.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

Una nueva broma de los alemanes: ofrecen a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2

Se ofrecen un total de 20 piezas, pero - a partir de abril de 2023 y 1 pieza al mes, y 3 piezas a partir de octubre del mismo año.

Es posible que en 2023 el destinatario del proceso sea ya Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania reclama más armas y sanciones en respuesta a la ampliación de la ofensiva rusa.*
El gobierno ucraniano pidió este miércoles a sus aliados que adopten más sanciones y que *aceleren el suministro de armas a su país*, después de que Rusia anunciara que su ejército aspira a expandir su presencia en Ucrania.

"*Los rusos quieren sangre, no negociaciones*. Insto a todos los socios a reforzar las sanciones contra Rusia y acelerar las entregas de armas a Ucrania", tuiteó el ministro ucraniano de Relaciones Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba.

Esta reacción se produce después de que su homólogo ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, dijera que la campaña militar rusa no se concentraría "únicamente" en el este de Ucrania y que las conversaciones de paz* "no tienen sentido"* en este momento. La ofensiva rusa comenzó el pasado 24 de febrero.


----------



## Harman (20 Jul 2022)

*La alternativa al gasoducto ruso está amenazada, Handelsblatt.*

Los países de la UE se ven amenazados por la escasez de buques cisterna para el transporte de gas natural licuado, ya que la demanda se ha disparado, lo que impide a Europa reducir su dependencia del gas ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Y nosotros no somos occidentales?
> Alemania tiene la culpa? Un país ocupado desde 1945 y con CERO capacidad de decisión en geopolítica?
> 
> Eso si, Alemania tiene que ver con este conflicto, cierto.
> ...



Lo que llaman "Occidente" como constructo geopolítico, histórico y cultural basado en la herencia grecolatina y el cristianismo (o judeocristianismo como siempre nos han intentado colar los protestantes, que en sí son una vuelta al judaísmo que se quedó intencionadamente a medio camino) no es más que una alianza económica y militar liderada por Estados Unidos, seguida por sus hermanas pequeñas (Reino Unido, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda) y ya después por los variopintos socios europeos más Japón, Corea e Israel, aunque últimamente los sionistas están un poco de perfil.
Todo lo demás es propaganda, superestructura, ideología, identidad imaginada.
Más tiene que ver España con Cuba, Argentina o Uruguay, y no los incluyen en esa cosa de "Occidente". No digamos Portugal con Angola o Brasil. Más Rumanía o Bulgaria con Rusia, y bien se cuidan de excluirla y aún enfrentarla, cuando a día de hoy Rusia representa más al mundo clásico (Tercera Roma) o al cristianismo que los aliados occidentales, cuyos popes ideológicos reniegan abiertamente de ambas.


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Que yo hablaré, que yo no diré...¿Quien coño eres tú, la Bruja Lola con su bola de cristal?
> Pon lo que te salga de los huevos, pero no se los toques a los demás, y menos ante la evidencia lamentable de la que intentas patéticamente desviar el tiro, pringao.



El único que desvía el tiro aquí eres tú gilipollas, la primera vez que uso esta palabra aquí, y la prueba es tu manipulación contínua.

Para qué coño pones una foto de una bandera , soviética si, pero de la victoria? Que tiene que ver esa bandera con el tipo que retiene el pasaporte , presuntamente en DPR? Justifica que el otro tío es comunista ? Es que has visto tú que bajó del tanque ruso y se puso la chupa de DPR ? No ? No tienes un vídeo de eso aunque esté manipulado ? Ni siquiera un tatuaje de la hoz y el martillo insertado con el fotoshop subnormal ? 

Pues entonces lo q ese tío es comunista te lo has inventado "señor con criterio " .

Solo pido disculpas a los foristas por haceros perder el tiempo al contestar a este hdlgp . Espero que lo ignoréis todos como yo.

Vaya con el tipo, que pida taxis en cuelgamuros es su problema y no voy a meterme. Pero venir a hacer el capullo no.

Hala, ahí te meto con Fausto,Jagger, Rejón, Alfombras q no se calla.ni debajo del agua,Teuro y *_*. A disfrutar de la cueva, ya os calentáis entre vosotros " como se os ocurra " que con gas va a ser q no.


----------



## Argentium (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Plan de la UE por si Putin corta el suministro de gas totalmente.
> 
> https://www.docdroid.net/G2DWwGq/com...afe-winter-pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

[QUOTE="Covaleda, post: 41644378, member: 102614"
El que vas a ir al ignore vas a ser tú, subnormal.
Una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo no es un símbolo comunista. Me cago en mi vida. Te tengo delante y te reviento.
[/QUOTE]

Ciao


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Pues casi todo contenido audiovisual y en la calle vaya palizas les dan.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> El único que desvía el tiro aquí eres tú gilipollas, la primera vez que uso esta palabra aquí, y la prueba es tu manipulación contínua.
> 
> Para qué coño pones una foto de una bandera , soviética si, pero de la victoria? Que tiene que ver esa bandera con el tipo que retiene el pasaporte , presuntamente en DPR? Justifica que el otro tío es comunista ? Es que has visto tú que bajó del tanque ruso y se puso la chupa de DPR ? No ? No tienes un vídeo de eso aunque esté manipulado ? Ni siquiera un tatuaje de la hoz y el martillo insertado con el fotoshop subnormal ?
> 
> ...



A corretear por ahí, guarro.



piru dijo:


> Ciao



Hala, a Parla, rojo de mierda.


----------



## Pirro (20 Jul 2022)

En Octubre de 2023 tendremos un más que posible referéndum por la independencia de Escocia.

En 2024 tendremos un más que posible conflicto civil en EEUU cuando vuelvan a haber elecciones presidenciales y vuelvan a robárselas. Las heridas de lo sucedido en 2020 no están cerradas y siempre conviene recordar que son un pueblo armado. 

Mientras tanto China, tosiéndole a Australia en su patio trasero -la idea de que Australia puede contrarrestar la influencia china en cualquier caso es un chiste-

Salvo notorias excepciones como el III Reich, los imperios caen por derroición interna. Los anglos se están yendo a la mierda como potencia hegemónica y hasta una colonia como Colombia les está empezando a tocar la cara. En esas, lo razonable es follarse a Europa, impedir que el Euro sea moneda de reserva mundial y dejarnos lo suficientemente pobres y derroídos para que podamos seguir siendo sus palmeros.

Y hasta aquí, entre una cerveza y una tapa de camarones, el pacoanálisis geopolítico de hoy.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Bueno bueno, parece que hay ostias entre los países europeos por el tema del gas.
España dice que no vivís por encima de vuestras posibilidades (con una deuda del 150% del PIB jojojo), y que la Comisión se meta sus medidas por el culo.

Se vienen los juegos del hambre en Europa, lo venimos contando por aquí desde febrero, como bien saben los del CNI, la Guardia Civil y demás chusma tironucable del Estado que nos sigue y monitoriza.

Ribera se rebela contra los planes de emergencia de la Unión Europea para limitar el consumo de gas


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> [QUOTE="Covaleda, post: 41644378, member: 102614"
> El que vas a ir al ignore vas a ser tú, subnormal.
> Una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo no es un símbolo comunista. Me cago en mi vida. Te tengo delante y te reviento.



Ciao
[/QUOTE]
En la red te amenazó de muerte, en la vida real me cambio de acera en cuanto te veo. Los OTANISTAS son los nuevos PERDONAVIDAS de la vida.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Jul 2022)

No me creo a una ministra sociata bajo las órdenes de Sanchinflas.
Acabo de comprar otras dos bombonas, dentro de 4 meses veremos.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> En Octubre de 2023 tendremos un más que posible referéndum por la independencia de Escocia.
> 
> En 2024 tendremos un más que posible conflicto civil en EEUU cuando vuelvan a haber elecciones presidenciales y vuelvan a robárselas. Las heridas de lo sucedido en 2020 no están cerradas y siempre conviene recordar que son un pueblo armado.
> 
> ...



2000 Mules(politiquero)


----------



## chemarin (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se van desvelando los arcanos que ya sospechábamos. Y, aún así, parecen optimistas:
> 
> Arabia Saudita finalmente ha revelado que su producción de petróleo alcanzará su punto máximo.
> 
> ...



Por lo que sé es la primera vez que un líder mundial anuncia que se alcanzará un pico de producción para una fecha cercana, en otros países puede que estén en una situación parecida o ya hayan llegado a su techo, pero por lo que sé callan. Me estoy refiriendo a un silencio de las élites, no a lo que digan cuatro divulgadores como Turiel. Es una situación nueva que habrá que ir explicándole poco a poco a las masas cretinizadas. Sería curioso que finalmente sea cierto que se han montado la plandemia y el circo del cambio climático simplemente por no decir la verdad. Es una buena indicación de los psicópatas que nos gobiernan, y no podemos excluir de eso a Putin o a China porque también callan.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> En Octubre de 2023 tendremos un más que posible referéndum por la independencia de Escocia.
> 
> En 2024 tendremos un más que posible conflicto civil en EEUU *cuando vuelvan a haber elecciones presidenciales y vuelvan a robárselas.* Las heridas de lo sucedido en 2020 no están cerradas y siempre conviene recordar que son un pueblo armado.



Es que Maduro y el wifi son la hostia de peligrosos .....   Te roban la cartera al menor descuido .... 

Fíjate hasta donde llegó la payasada de Trump que ni la caterva de fascistas que metió en el Tribunal Supremo le han dado la razón ....


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos anuncia el envío de 4 HIMARS más en el siguiente paquete de ayuda militar, en total ya suman 16.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno bueno, parece que hay ostias entre los países europeos por el tema del gas.
> España dice que no vivís por encima de vuestras posibilidades (con una deuda del 150% del PIB jojojo), y que la Comisión se meta sus medidas por el culo.
> 
> Se vienen los juegos del hambre en Europa, lo venimos contando por aquí desde febrero, como bien saben los del CNI, la Guardia Civil y demás chusma tironucable del Estado que nos sigue y monitoriza.
> ...



A Teresita le han dado ese puesto para que los ciudadanos españoles paguemos la luz o la comida, las dos cosas a la vez son imposibles.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que,en TASS (no tengo enlace) se hacen eco de los comentarios nada elogiosos de Putin
> sobre la pésima calidad de las reparaciones de las turbinas del NS-1. Eso querrá significar algo que
> sirve para especular: parece que Rusia estaría preparando el terreno para chapar la tubería de marras.
> 
> Lo que dejaría a los alemanes con un dilema: NS-2 o nada.



La tuberia es suya, esta enviado gas a unos tipos que mandan armas a sus enemigos. No se porque cojones necesitan excusas. Y por cierto ya estan tardando que llevan desde el 5 dia mandandoles ayuda.


----------



## Elimina (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A corretear por ahí, guarro.
> 
> 
> Hala, a Parla, rojo de mierda.



Otro ignorante que no quiere curarse. Y mira que tiene de qué...
Ignorante ignorable. Ja, ja.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania subraya que "es muy importante" que la guerra acabe antes del invierno #Rusia #Ucrania .*

El jefe de la oficina de la Presidencia ucraniana, Andriy Yermak, ha asegurado este martes que "es muy importante" para Ucrania que la guerra acabe antes del invierno, puesto que en ese momento las tropas rusas podrían tener "más tiempo para atrincherarse".

"Para nosotros es muy importante no entrar en el invierno. Después del invierno, cuando los rusos tengan más tiempo para atrincherarse y reconstruir una defensa más fuerte. Sin duda, la guerra sería más difícil (...) Es muy importante para nosotros no darles esa oportunidad", ha expresado Yermak en una entrevista con el diario ucraniano 'NV'.

Preguntado por la posibilidad de desocupar el sur antes de que llegue el invierno, Yermak ha asegurado que es el "gran deseo" del Gobierno ucraniano, aunque ha subrayado que "es un trabajo duro".

"Cuando tienes contra ti un enemigo que tiene muchas más armas y hombres, es difícil. Debemos ganar, para salvar a la mayor cantidad posible de nuestra gente, pero es complicado", ha agregado.

En este sentido, el jefe de la oficina de Presidencia ha explicado que "el objetivo principal de Ucrania es solo derrotar al ocupante", un hito para el que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas necesitan "suficientes armas y equipos".

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...720074501.html


----------



## raptors (20 Jul 2022)

Jodete putin...


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Cuando tienes contra ti un enemigo que tiene muchas más armas y hombres, es difícil. Debemos ganar, para salvar a la mayor cantidad posible de nuestra gente, pero es complicado", ha agregado.



Los Zopenskis son tan gilipollas que van a conseguir hartar hasta a Putin.

Claro que tienen muchas más armas y hombres que ellos , pero no los estan usando..........de momento.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Kharkiv, hoy. 



Un padre sostiene la mano de su hijo de 13 años que ha muerto bajo los bombardeos rusos.


----------



## Egam (20 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Contractualmente hay muchas condiciones a cumplir.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las aseguradoras no se van a hacer responsables de daños, suspensión de servicios, etc, si todos los equipamientos no se encuentran con la correspondiente certificación.
> 
> ...



Una muy fácil : Force majeure.
Quién ha impuesto sanciones (ilegales) ?


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Los misiles HIMARS allanan la contraofensiva de Ucrania sobre Jersón.*

Ucrania continúa debilitando las defensas de Rusia en el sur en una aparente preparación para una contraofensiva intensificada en Jersón. Uno de los pocos puentes en Jersón, el puente Antonov, resultó dañado en un bombardeo el martes. El puente es una de las rutas logísticas clave para las tropas rusas que operan en el área al otro lado del río Dnipro. Los funcionarios locales instalados por Rusia afirman que Ucrania lo atacó utilizando lanzacohetes múltiples Himars proporcionados por Estados Unidos. Un funcionario ucraniano, subjefe del consejo regional electo, Yuriy Sobolevskyi, dijo que el puente seguía operativo «por ahora». Un video filmado por un testigo muestra varios agujeros grandes en la carretera para automóviles que pasa sobre el puente, pero el puente parece estar todavía en gran parte intacto. El Ejército ucraniano no ha proporcionado ningún comentario específico aparte de asegurar que la contraofensiva en Jersón continúa con éxito.

Ucrania indicó anteriormente que estaba formando un ejército de un millón de efectivos para reconquistar Jersón y otros territorios perdidos. Ha estado atacando objetivos militares en el área en las últimas semanas utilizando Himars, que son de mayor alcance y más precisos que las armas en su mayoría de la era soviética que Ucrania usó anteriormente. Si bien los funcionarios ucranianos insistieron anteriormente en que se necesitan docenas de estos sistemas para cambiar el rumbo de la guerra, el máximo militar de Ucrania, Valerii Zaluzhnyi, afirmó en su conversación con el homólogo estadounidense Mark Milley, que los HIMARS han ayudado a estabilizar la línea del frente. Zaluzhnyi, así como el Ministro de Defensa Olexiy Reznikov, han hablado con sus socios clave antes de la próxima entrega de las reuniones periódicas de los ministros de Defensa de los países que proporcionaron sus armas a Ucrania.

https://www.larazon.es/internacional...dld6aejze.html


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

elimina dijo:


> Otro ignorante que no quiere curarse. Y mira que tiene de qué...
> Ignorante ignorable. Ja, ja.



Fuera de mi pantalla, guarro.


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

Rusia avisa de que no tiene la turbina y no podrá reabrir el Nord Stream


Gazprom ha asegurado que aún no tiene constancia documental alguna sobre la entrega por parte de Siemens de la turbina de gas.




okdiario.com




hay que pena me da que se me congela el anglo


----------



## capitán almeida (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los misiles HIMARS allanan la contraofensiva de Ucrania sobre Jersón.*
> 
> Ucrania continúa debilitando las defensas de Rusia en el sur en una aparente preparación para una contraofensiva intensificada en Jersón. Uno de los pocos puentes en Jersón, el puente Antonov, resultó dañado en un bombardeo el martes. El puente es una de las rutas logísticas clave para las tropas rusas que operan en el área al otro lado del río Dnipro. Los funcionarios locales instalados por Rusia afirman que Ucrania lo atacó utilizando lanzacohetes múltiples Himars proporcionados por Estados Unidos. Un funcionario ucraniano, subjefe del consejo regional electo, Yuriy Sobolevskyi, dijo que el puente seguía operativo «por ahora». Un video filmado por un testigo muestra varios agujeros grandes en la carretera para automóviles que pasa sobre el puente, pero el puente parece estar todavía en gran parte intacto. El Ejército ucraniano no ha proporcionado ningún comentario específico aparte de asegurar que la contraofensiva en Jersón continúa con éxito.
> 
> ...



pero tovía siguen sin entrar en jerson? yo que los hacía ya bañándose en feodosia


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La zona donde aterrizaron los UAV kamikazes en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.
> Cabe señalar que, según una de las versiones, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan de este modo perturbar la visita del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya para comprobar las pruebas presentadas por la Federación Rusa sobre la implicación de la central de Zaporizhzhya en el programa de armas nucleares ucraniano.
> 
> 
> ...



Que perracos los ucras. Esto no aparece en las TVs. Están intentando hacer un Chernóbil para echarle la culpa a los rusos. Muera quién muera.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*Las tropas rusas cayeron misteriosamente muertas o resultaron heridas en un "incidente inexplicable" en la planta de energía nuclear ocupada de Zaporizhzhia en Ucrania.*


----------



## Pirro (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que Maduro y el wifi son la hostia de peligrosos .....   Te roban la cartera al menor descuido ....
> 
> Fíjate hasta donde llegó la payasada de Trump que ni la caterva de fascistas que metió en el Tribunal Supremo le han dado la razón ....



Es verdad, no hubo fraude. Es impensable que los mismos poderes que aterrizaron al mundo con un catarro, que nos insistieron en la seguridad y la eficacia de las vacunas, que acusaron a Trump de ser un AGENTE RUSO, que defienden la inmoralidad de discriminar a alguien por el hecho de ser ruso, que nos informan objetivamente sobre lo malo que es Putin y que celebran abiertamente una puta guerra en Europa tuvieran la osadía de falsear unas elecciones. 

Soy antiyankee, voy con los rusos, pero los demócratas son menos malos que "loh fachah" y voto a un tío que va con el mismo pin de la Agenda 2030 que lleva Felipe VI o Bill Gates. Pero bueno, al menos no nos vacunó la extrema derecha. Gñe.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Es verdad, no hubo fraude. Es impensable que los mismos poderes que aterrizaron al mundo con un catarro, que nos insistieron en la seguridad y la eficacia de las vacunas, que acusaron a Trump de ser un AGENTE RUSO, que defienden la inmoralidad de discriminar a alguien por el hecho de ser ruso, que nos informan objetivamente sobre lo malo que es Putin y que celebran abiertamente una puta guerra en *Europa tuvieran la osadía de falsear unas elecciones.*
> 
> Soy antiyankee, voy con los rusos, pero los demócratas son menos malos que "loh fachah" y voto a un tío que va con el mismo pin de la Agenda 2030 que lleva Felipe VI o Bill Gates. Pero bueno, al menos no nos vacunó la extrema derecha. Gñe.



Eso se sustenta con pruebas, no con un payaso sudando tinta en una rueda de prensa.

Ya te he dicho que ni la caterva de fascistas que puso en el tribunal supremo le han hecho caso. Este fraude es como la cuenta de Pablo Iglesias en las granadinas: un puto bulo.

El catarro: USA 3.000 muertos por millón. China 3 muertos por millón.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que perracos los ucras. Esto no aparece en las TVs. Están intentando hacer un Chernóbil para echarle la culpa a los rusos. Muera quién muera.



Hay que ver,que malos son los ucras y que buenos los rusos-putinianos eh?como se os vé el plumero a algunos....


----------



## El Veraz (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (20 Jul 2022)

__





La nueva excusa de Rusia: "el avance militar es lento porque Ucrania usa tropas modificadas geneticamente en laboratorios de EEUU."


EDITO: pongo fuente original rusa, veamos cual será la siguiente excusa al comprobarse que no es fake: De los creadores de "Ejjj que los rusos van lento porque no quieren bombardear" "Ej que los rusos van lento porque reservan las armajjj buenas pal finaaa" "Ejjj que el avance es lento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Seguramente poco vamos a saber de la ofensiva de Jersón porque la van a mantener en secreto sin comentar nada.

*La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson continúa con éxito. Dado que la operación militar aún está en curso, nadie comentará hasta que se complete*: el Comando Operativo "Pivden" ("Sur")

UN.


----------



## delhierro (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que ver,que malos son los ucras y que buenos los rusos-putinianos eh?como se os vé el plumero a algunos....



A tí más que a nadie. Europa en peligro nuclear porque los rusos entran en la central, pero si la atacan con drones son explosiones sanas y verdes,

Ojo que la culpa es del gobierno ruso. Ellos pueden destruir cualquier cosa en ucrania , destruir en serio, deberian mandar unas señales claras para que los zopenskis captaran que con ciertas cosas no se juega.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que ver,que malos son los ucras y que buenos los rusos-putinianos eh?como se os vé el plumero a algunos....



Yo no tengo plumero. En esta guerra voy con Rusia.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

*EEUU avisa a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania,*
Estados Unidos advirtió este miércoles a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania, en medio de las informaciones sobre el* posible envío por parte de Teherán de drones a Moscú*.

"Aconsejaríamos a Irán que no lo haga. Creemos que es realmente, realmente una mala idea", apuntó el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, *Lloyd Austin*, en una rueda de prensa en el Pentágono, en respuesta a una pregunta sobre la posible asistencia militar iraní a Rusia.

El titular de Defensa de EEUU compareció ante la prensa junto al jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU, general *Mark Milley,* tras una reunión virtual con el Grupo de Contacto de Defensa para Ucrania, en la que medio centenar de países participaron.

Milley señaló por su parte que él tampoco cree que sea una buena idea que *"Irán proporcione sistemas de armas a Rusia*, como se ha dicho en los medios de comunicación".

En la última semana, la prensa estadounidense había señalado que Rusia estaba buscando abastecerse de cientos de drones, *armados y no armados*, en Irán para emplearlos en Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1129820



Con lo de 'localizar ese lugar' me refería al street view, para corroborar (o no) si esa localización pertenece a Makeevka, no que no fuese capaz de encontrar la ciudad, que tan asno no soy


----------



## Pirro (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso se sustenta con pruebas, no con un payaso sudando tinta en una rueda de prensa.
> 
> Ya te he dicho que ni la caterva de fascistas que puso en el tribunal supremo le han hecho caso. Este fraude es como la cuenta de Pablo Iglesias en las granadinas: un puto bulo.
> 
> El catarro: USA 3.000 muertos por millón. China 3 muertos por millón.



Ah, perdona. Me había olvidado de que @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## aurariola (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno bueno, parece que hay ostias entre los países europeos por el tema del gas.
> España dice que no vivís por encima de vuestras posibilidades (con una deuda del 150% del PIB jojojo), y que la Comisión se meta sus medidas por el culo.
> 
> Se vienen los juegos del hambre en Europa, lo venimos contando por aquí desde febrero, como bien saben los del CNI, la Guardia Civil y demás chusma tironucable del Estado que nos sigue y monitoriza.
> ...



de lo que diga pedro sanchez ni caso.........este gobernante miente mas que habla, de momento ya nos han quitado el gas barato argelino, y nos toca mantener y regalarselo a marruecos y ayudar a francia energeticamente como buenos "hermanos"


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no tengo plumero. En esta guerra voy con Rusia.



Joderrr,eso no hace falta que lo jures,de sobra eres conocido,como casi el 90% de este hilo, de donde os viene la vena putiniana....


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Ah, perdona. Me había olvidado de que @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Pero bueno ... que sepas que ni esos le han hecho ni puto caso y no se han tragao que Maduro hackeo el wifi desde un servidor de Frankfurt ...  

En cualquier caso estaría bien que el loco ese provocara una guerra civil en el pais. Haría un favor al resto del mundo.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ahí tienes lo que sale de eso (por no poner otra vez a carmen de mairena)



No, asi entraria a la instrucción militar obligatoria, con el debido numero de marchas, arrestos e imaginarias se convertirá en algo asi.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, asi entraria a la instrucción militar obligatoria, *con el debido numero de marchas, arrestos e imaginarias* se convertirá en algo asi.



Pues yo en la mili no hice nada de eso .... Un poco en el CIR para jurar bandera en fila sin torcernos y luego 10 meses tocándome los cojones, fumando canutos y bebiendo cervezas.   No se ... teneis muy idealizada la mili.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, asi entraria a la instrucción militar obligatoria, con el debido numero de marchas, arrestos e imaginarias se convertirá en algo asi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129925



Ni idea, pero desde luego yo nunca lo querría como compañero. Bastante preocupaciones ya tendría que ver el sol al siguiente día.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues casi todo contenido audiovisual y en la calle vaya palizas les dan.



Dura lex, sed lex. Eso sí, en otros lugares los condenan a la pena capital sólo por ser gays, como en el país donde se va a celebrar el mundial de fútbol.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

En la lucha por la hegemonía mundial lo que conviene a un bloque perjudica al otro.

*De hecho estamos asistiendo a una lucha por los recursos entre los BRICS Y EL G8 y la guerra de Ucrania es una pantomima diseñada para la tercermundialización de Europa como estamos comprobando cada día. *

Joder ! son demasiadas payasadas e incoherencias para que esto cuele . Putin es miembro fundamental del Foro de Davos y las organizaciones más poderosas del planeta que son quienes toman las decisiones ( como lo de provocar la llamada pandemia del coronavirus ) 

La sigla *BRICS* se refiere a Brasil, Rusia, India,China y Sudáfrica, todos ellos considerados economías emergentes, con un gran potencial, que pretenden ser las economías dominantes por número de habitantes y extensión geográfica ( además de recursos naturales ) 

El Grupo de los Ocho son las* economías industrializadas del planeta*. El grupo estuvo formado por Alemania, Canadá, Estados Unidos, Francia, Italia, Japón, Reino Unido y Rusia (excluida por la crisis de Crimea como disculpa pero que realmente por sus intereses contrarios a los otros )

fue en 2008 cuando Brasil, Rusia, India y China comenzaron a desarrollar enfoques comunes sobre economía internacional. En 2010 se incorporó Sudáfrica y los BRIC pasaron a ser los BRICS.

si realmente es " LA ONU " y sus organizaciones satélites como la OMS los que gobiernan el mundo...
y si es una organización " democrática " ...
está claro que esas decisiones son contrarias a los intereses de los países occidentales que son los que acaparan la mayor cantidad de recursos y renta .
Aquí tendríamos que tener en cuenta las reminiscencias comunistas de la distribución de la riqueza QUE NO PERTENECE A QUIEN LA CREA SINO QUE APARECE POR CIENCIA INFUSA. 

De hecho el tan cacareado Mandela lo que hizo fue desmontar el apartheid cuya razón de ser era que los blancos como creadores de la riqueza eran los que tenían el derecho a disfrutarla .

EL CASO DE SUDÁFRICA ES LO QUE SE PRETENDE A NIVEL MUNDIAL .

Lo interesante de lo que está ocurriendo es que es evidente que muchos gobernantes occidentales son sicarios de los BRICS ( es decir contrarios a los intereses de su nación y su población ) . La organización supranacional que controla a Biden controla también el ejército de Estados Unidos y toda la información que nos llega .
Vimos con toda claridad como durante el golpe de estado a Trump todos los medios occidentales seguían el mismo guion igual que con el coronavirus o el black lives matter.

El tonto de Zapatero dejó entrever en estas declaraciones quienes son sus jefes . 






José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llama a poner a Estados Unidos en "una situación imposible"


José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero llamando a que China y la Unión Europea se alíen contra EEUU y lo "pongan en una situación imposible". Las polémicas palabras las pronunció el 15 mayo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo en la mili no hice nada de eso .... Un poco en el CIR para jurar bandera en fila sin torcernos y luego 10 meses tocándome los cojones, fumando canutos y bebiendo cervezas.   No se ... teneis muy idealizada la mili.



Descuida....ya nos hemos dado cuenta que suavizar la mili fue el primer problema. Pero pediremos a los iraníes y a los israelitas unos asesores prestados para configurar el futuro servicio militar español obligatorio.


----------



## Burbruxista (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Pero esque los rusos malos disparan a escuelas



No se puede controlar el 100% de lo que se publica en las RRSS , y al final se les escapa la verdad que acaba saliendo a flote entre la basura.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

*Mercosur no logra consenso para permitir la participación de Zelenski en la cumbre del bloque*

Publicado:20 jul 2022 19:09 GMT

El vicecanciller de Paraguay indicó que "ya se le comunicó a la contraparte de Ucrania".

El viceministro de Relaciones Económicas e Integración paraguayo, Raúl Cano Ricciardi, dijo este miércoles que no hubo consenso dentro del Mercado Común del Sur (Mercosur) para permitir la participación del presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, en la LX Cumbre del bloque regional, que reunirá a los mandatarios el jueves en Paraguay.
*"No hubo el consenso para poder tener esa comunicación"*, dijo Cano, citado por la estatal Agencia de Información Paraguaya (IP), tras recordar que el Mercosur "toma sus determinaciones" a través de ese mecanismo.
El vicecanciller indicó que "ya se le comunicó a la contraparte de Ucrania de que en esas circunstancias *no hay condiciones para* poder hablar como Mercosur con el presidente de Ucrania".


Zelenski había solicitado al mandatario paraguayo, Mario Abdo Benítez, en su calidad de presidente pro témpore del Mercosur, un espacio de participación en la cumbre.
La LX Cumbre del Mercosur se desarrolla en el Centro de Convenciones de la Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol (Conmebol), en la ciudad de Luque, vecina a Asunción, Paraguay.
Este miércoles se realizó la Reunión Ordinaria del Consejo de Mercado Común, en la que participan los cancilleres; y el jueves tendrá lugar el encuentro de mandatarios del bloque regional y Estados asociados.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Descuida....ya nos hemos dado cuenta que suavizar la mili fue el primer problema. Pero pediremos a los iraníes y a los israelitas unos asesores prestados para configurar el futuro servicio militar español obligatorio.



Suavizar? Yo he visto a un sargento meterle un revólver en la boca a un tio por robar un salchichón de la cocina y acto seguido inflarlo a hostias delante de toda la compañia ....   Yo hice la mili en el 82-83, recién dado el golpe de estado de los generalotes franquistas, te puedes imaginar lo que se respiraba en aquel antro. Eso no quiere decir que fuera duro militarmente hablando. Era caótico, desorganizado, tiránico, arbitrario y sobre todo inútil, pero si eras listo la pasabas bien sin mayores contratiempos.


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Otra cuenta secundaria de otra cuenta muy conocida por este hilo.


----------



## ghawar (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Suavizar? Yo he visto a un sargento meterle un revólver en la boca a un tio por robar un salchichón de la cocina y acto seguido inflarlo a hostias delante de toda la compañia ....   Yo hice la mili en el 82-83, recién dado el golpe de estado de los generalotes franquistas, te puedes imaginar lo que se respiraba en aquel antro. Eso no quiere decir que fuera duro militarmente hablando. Era caótico, desorganizado, tiránico, arbitrario y sobre todo inútil, pero si eras listo la pasabas bien sin mayores contratiempos.



A cuantos ninis de hoy en día...de esos que practican el mataleon con ancianas de Barcelona....les vendría de lujo ese buen sargento. Y encima que no se quejen...que en otros países además de inflarte a hostias...te cortan una manita. Y por supuesto....mataría por ver a esa horda de influencers, tiktokers y vagas del reino...el primer día de mili, después de haberle cortado sus melenas Pantene casi al cero. Cuanta tontería íbamos a quitar.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Jul 2022)

Más ruskis abonando el suelo de las estepas ucranianas.


----------



## coscorron (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo en la mili no hice nada de eso .... Un poco en el CIR para jurar bandera en fila sin torcernos y luego 10 meses tocándome los cojones, fumando canutos y bebiendo cervezas.   No se ... teneis muy idealizada la mili.



Yo dos meses en CIR de Caceres y 7 meses y un día de maestro en el Polvorín del Viso haciendo lo mismo que tú ... El día se lo regale al ejercito para irme de blanca con los compis porque me tocaba licenciarme un día antes que al resto pero quedarte sin fieston de la blanca por eso.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

Qué opináis de esto que acabo de leer?

Lavrov dice que los objetivos de Rusia en Ucrania van ahora más allá de Donbás #Rusia #Ucrania 

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, dijo el miércoles que los objetivos geográficos de la "operación militar especial" de Moscú en Ucrania ya no se limitan a la región oriental del Donbás, sino que incluyen una serie de otros territorios, informó la agencia estatal de noticias rusa RIA Novosti.

Lavrov añadió que los objetivos de Rusia se ampliarán aún más si Occidente entrega armas de largo alcance a Kiev, dijo la agencia.

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...as-2022-07-20/


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué opináis de esto que acabo de leer?
> 
> Lavrov dice que los objetivos de Rusia en Ucrania van ahora más allá de Donbás #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> ...



Hasta Berlín y más allá.


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A cuantos ninis de hoy en día...de esos que practican el mataleon con ancianas de Barcelona....les vendría de lujo ese buen sargento. Y encima que no se quejen...que en otros países además de inflarte a hostias...te cortan una manita. Y por supuesto....mataría por ver a esa horda de influencers, tiktokers y vagas del reino...el primer día de mili, después de haberle cortado sus melenas Pantene casi al cero. Cuanta tontería íbamos a quitar.



Bah ... eso son chorradas ... lo peor era pintar la casa del coronel por la cara, hacer de chófer de la parienta del capitán o cambiar gratis la instalación eléctrica de casa del brigada con cables robaos del cuartel ....


----------



## NPI (20 Jul 2022)

Termina julio y hay que renovar o rescindir los contratos


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

Agarraos los machos

*Rusia no suministrará petróleo al mercado mundial si se imponen restricciones a su precio*


"Simplemente no trabajaremos con pérdidas", destacó el vice primer ministro ruso.





Imagen ilustrativaSem Van Der Wal / ANP / Sipa USA / Legion-Media
Rusia no suministrará petróleo al mercado mundial si se imponen restricciones a su precio, afirmó este miércoles el vice primer ministro del país, Alexánder Nóvak, en una entrevista con Pervi Kanal.
El alto funcionario explicó que "si estos precios […] son inferiores al coste de producción del petróleo, naturalmente, Rusia no suministrará este petróleo a los mercados mundiales". "Simplemente no trabajaremos con pérdidas", destacó.
Las declaraciones de Nóvak se producen en medio de los intentos de Occidente de restringir el precio del crudo ruso. La semana pasada, el asesor de Seguridad Nacional estadounidense, Jake Sullivan, informó que Washington está manteniendo "discusiones detalladas" con la Unión Europea y el Reino Unido para concretar la forma de imponer un tope de precio al petróleo ruso. "Este no es un proceso que se completará en días", afirmó el funcionario, señalando que EE.UU. se encuentra negociando con varios países consumidores de petróleo "claves".
Previamente, se reportó que los integrantes del grupo G7 están cerca de llegar a un acuerdo al respecto con el objetivo de limitar la cantidad de dinero que Moscú puede ganar por cada barril que vende en el mercado global. Asimismo, el pacto trataría de estabilizar los mercados asegurando que el petróleo ruso siga llegando a los consumidores de todo el mundo, incluso cuando los gobiernos occidentales imponen cada vez más prohibiciones a la importación de este en sus países.

Por su parte, el expresidente de Rusia* Dmitri Medvédev advirtió que este paso, así como la creación de un mecanismo que impida la compra del crudo ruso a un precio superior al estipulado, repercutiría negativamente en la economía mundial. "Habrá mucho menos petróleo en el mercado, mientras que su precio será mucho mayor. Se ubicará por encima de un precio astronómico de 300-400 dólares", indicó el exmandatario*


----------



## Malevich (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Mercosur no logra consenso para permitir la participación de Zelenski en la cumbre del bloque*
> 
> Publicado:20 jul 2022 19:09 GMT
> 
> ...



Hasta Paraguay, país que fue destruido y su población exterminada por orden de los anglos en 1870 y que padeció una de las dictaduras más largas e infames de América, es más soberano que España


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otra cuenta secundaria de otra cuenta muy conocida por este hilo.



Es completamente imposible que pierda Rusia. 

¿ qué escenario se presentaría en ese caso ? ¿ tendría que pagar los daños provocados en Ucrania ? 

¿ sería una rendición como la de Alemania en la segunda guerra mundial ?


----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo dos meses en CIR de Caceres y 7 meses y un día de maestro en el Polvorín del Viso haciendo lo mismo que tú ... El día se lo regale al ejercito para irme de blanca con los compis porque me tocaba licenciarme un día antes que al resto pero quedarte sin fieston de la blanca por eso.



Joer ... yo me comí 13 meses. 3 de CIR en Figueras y luego 10 meses en una oficina en Tremp escribiendo chorradas a máquina.


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bah ... eso son chorradas ... lo peor era pintar la casa del coronel por la cara, hacer de chófer de la parienta del capitán o cambiar gratis la instalación eléctrica de casa del brigada ....



Pues seguro que seria la primera vez que alguno de estos ninis vagos, youtubers y gamers....habían trabajado de verdad en sus 20 años de existencia entre algodones


----------



## naburiano (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué opináis de esto que acabo de leer?
> 
> Lavrov dice que los objetivos de Rusia en Ucrania van ahora más allá de Donbás #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> ...



Quiere toda la zona rusofona y de la costa, incluyendo Odessa.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (20 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues seguro que seria la primera vez que alguno de estos ninis vagos, youtubers y gamers....habían trabajado de verdad en sus 20 años de existencia entre algodones



Pero bueno ... el ejército para qué es? Para formar máquinas de matar o máquinas de pintar?  

No se ... supongo que con la profesionalización habrá mejorao la cosa, pero el ejército franquista de principios de los 80 era la banda de Pancho Villa. Mucho hijoputa con mucha jeta y con la mano muy larga pero de guerrear cero.


----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Quiere toda la zona rusofona y de la costa, incluyendo Odessa.



Que lo mejor que le puede pasar al mundo es que este tipejo japuta acabe como Gadafi.


----------



## piru (20 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Un misil de 100.000 euros para hacer eso? Eso, la brigada municipal de reparaciones de cualquier pueblo te lo arreglan una tarde, con hora de bocadillo por medio.
> 
> ¿No será que a los ucranianos les están pasando material descatalogado o caducado?



Con esto en media hora:


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero bueno ... el ejército para qué es? Para formar máquinas de matar o máquinas de pintar?
> 
> No se ... supongo que con la profesionalización habrá mejorao la cosa, pero el ejército franquista de principios de los 80 era la banda de Pancho Villa. Mucho hijoputa con la mano muy larga pero de guerrear cero.



Es que cuando no saben ni hacer su camita con 20 años...primero tienes que empezar por lo básico....y luego ya sí eso les dejas un arma....de ahí que la instrucción debería ser mínimo entre 12 y 18 meses....porque hay muuucho trabajo que hacer.


----------



## naburiano (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que lo mejor que le puede pasar al mundo es que este tipejo japuta acabe como Gadafi.



Al ignore, ningún occidental debería alegrarse de usar a yihadistas para terminar con Gadaffi.

Adiós, siervo de la OTAN.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU avisa a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania,*
> Estados Unidos advirtió este miércoles a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania, en medio de las informaciones sobre el* posible envío por parte de Teherán de drones a Moscú*.
> 
> "Aconsejaríamos a Irán que no lo haga. Creemos que es realmente, realmente una mala idea", apuntó el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, *Lloyd Austin*, en una rueda de prensa en el Pentágono, en respuesta a una pregunta sobre la posible asistencia militar iraní a Rusia.
> ...



El problema no son los drones, es lo que Rusia puede ofrecer a cambio. Iran potencia nucelar en 1, 2, 3 ...


----------



## chapuzator (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Im_presionante documento, como sí dices que están quemando rastrojos en mi pueblo, algunos de estos vidrios de la ghuerra por más que los veo no los acabo de entender, sin contar la de simulaciones que hay por ordenador de ataques que no valen ni para tomar por jau.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (20 Jul 2022)

HIMARS' hour


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

Winter is coming para Alemania: sin gas ruso el PIB quedará arrasado en un nivel superior a la pandemia o a la crisis de 2008


Los primeros analistas ponen cifras y dibujan el escenario de Alemania con un corte total de suministro ruso. La caída podría superar a la contracción anual experimentada por el covid en 2020. Hay cierto consenso en apuntar a una pérdida de más de 200.000 millones de euros por la paralización de...



www.eleconomista.es






*Winter is coming para Alemania: sin gas ruso el PIB quedará arrasado en un nivel superior a la pandemia o a la crisis de 2008*


Los grandes institutos del país estiman un impacto de 220.000 millones
La poderosa industria está cada vez más cerca de sufrir paradas de actividad
Ni la pandemia, ni la crisis de 2008 golpearon con tanta fuerza


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

A mi que me cuentas, flipao, eso se lo dices a ellos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Llamo comunista al que siendo comunista exhibe banderas comunistas. Si no lo fueran, llevarían banderas rusas, no comunistas.
Yo también tengo muchas cosas en casa pero eso no significa que me pasee con ellas ni menos aún las lleve a la guerra.

Para más dudas, cualquier programa de Barrio Sésamo va bien para entender estas cosas.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No son comunistas, que me lo ha dicho el Ferreras.



Claro que hay comunistas entre las fuerzas rusas. Y también hay mucho ruso que pese a no ser comunista, no reniega de aquel pasado, pero el gobierno actual no lo es. La Rusia actual no es comunista ¿dónde hemos visto un régimen comunista esforzándose por preservar el cristianismo? ¿es Putin un líder comunista cuando está contra el aborto, pese a que está, por ahora, legalizado allí? y es más, yo mismo no lo soy, y no estaría (hasta cierto punto) de parte de Rusia si fuese una nación comunista, vamos, ni de coña, para mi es un cáncer el comunismo y lo he demostrado con mis participaciones en estos foros infinidad de veces.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Jul 2022)

Una app ayudaba a hacktivistas ucranianos a atacar webs rusas, pero en realidad era una app rusa para saber quién quería atacarlos


Que la guerra en Ucrania se gesta también online ya lo sabíamos. Y hoy hemos conocido una nueva técnica de las autoridades de Rusia para robar información:...




www.genbeta.com





Si no sabes torear, pa que te metes Manolete.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Liberen a los generales de la NATO!

RUSOS HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro que hay comunistas entre las fuerzas rusas. Y también hay mucho ruso que pese a no ser comunista, no reniega de aquel pasado, pero el gobierno actual no lo es. La Rusia actual no es comunista ¿dónde hemos visto un régimen comunista esforzándose por preservar el cristianismo? ¿es Putin un líder comunista cuando está contra el aborto, pese a que está, por ahora, legalizado allí? y es más, yo mismo no lo soy, y no estaría (hasta cierto punto) de parte de Rusia si fuese una nación comunista, vamos, ni de coña, para mi es un cáncer el comunismo y lo he demostrado con mis participaciones en estos foros infinidad de veces.



Este mensaje me ha recordado aquel discurso de don Blas, en el que hablaba del respeto que les tenía a los verdaderos comunistas, y el absoluto y justificado desprecio que sentía por aquellos que él llamaba "compañeros de viaje" de los marxistas.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que es 'allá tu conciencia'... ¿No?



En realidad sería allá tú con/y tu conciencia.


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## radium (20 Jul 2022)

*Los rusos tienen a la OTAN de enemigo. Quieren destruir Rusia.*​
*Descolonizar a Rusia": EEUU muestra cómo quiere balcanizar el país euroasiático*
x Alexander Terekhin

Un comité del gobierno, bajo la tutela de Victoria "Fuck Europe" Nuland, plantea que ya no basta con un cambio de régimen. Han que dividir a Rusia






El Gobierno de EEUU ha iniciado unas discusiones abiertas sobre sus planes de dividir a Rusia en varios países más pequeños, hablando de la "descolonización de Rusia" por necesidad "moral y estratégica". Este fue el espíritu del panel de discusión abierto iniciado por el Comité de Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa de EEUU (CSCE, dependiente del Departamento de Estado), que tanto por su contenido como por la descripción habla abiertamente sobre la, ni más ni menos, "necesidad" de partir al país euroasiático por razones "morales y estratégicas".
El comité del Gobierno Federal indica que "ya es hora de tomar en cuenta que Moscú mantiene su dominio sobre muchos pueblos indígenas no rusos dentro de las fronteras de su país. Es hora de ver la crueldad con la que el Kremlin está suprimiendo su autoexpresión y autodeterminación".
Pero el delirio no acaba allí, pues los participantes y autores de la mesa redonda prosiguen: "actualmente se llevan a cabo muchas discusiones serias sobre lo que se debe hacer con el inamistoso imperialismo de Rusia. La agresividad de Rusia ha estimulado una discusión pendiente desde hace mucho tiempo sobre cómo se debe 'descolonizar a Rusia'".





Esto es necesario, según los delirios de los autores de ese comité estatal de EEUU, porque según ellos Rusia es la heredera de la Unión Soviética "que ocultaba sus ambiciones colonialistas bajo la retórica antiimperialista y anticapitalista".
Cabe destacar, que al inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, el objetivo anunciado por EEUU era debilitar a Rusia en el campo de batalla, aunque más tarde el Departamento de Estado anunciaría que "hace falta un cambio de régimen" para que los ciudadanos rusos puedan unirse a los países del "mundo libre". Se refieren a aquellos mismos países que se sometieron a EEUU.
Curiosamente, los autores de la mesa redonda tuvieron la desfachatez de culpar a Rusia de la situación en la que se encuentran actualmente Siria y Libia, países que fueron _atendidos_ por el bloque _defensivo_ que es la OTAN.





_Una de las múltiples propuestas para balcanizar a Rusia._
Ahora, con la actual idea de "descolonización" los políticos estadounidenses fueron un paso más adelante, pues de acuerdo con ellos, ya no basta con un cambio de _régimen_ y una democratización como castigo a los ciudadanos rusos. Ahora también hay que balcanizar a Rusia para que se convierta en varios países más pequeños: para que sea más fácil controlarlos desde fuera.
Es asombrosa la increíble facilidad que tienen los funcionarios estadounidenses, que según Niccolo Soldo están bajo la tutela de Victoria "Fuck Europe" Nuland, para adoptar cualquier tendencia a su favor: las declaraciones políticamente correctas son la tendencia del día, así que el proceso de fragmentación y absorción de un Estado soberano recibió un nuevo nombre con carácter progresista: descolonización.
Todo lo dicho en esa mesa redonda solo viene a reafirmar las declaraciones del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de que el país se está enfrentando a una amenaza existencial, razón por la cual Moscú no vacilará ante los retos.
Y es que los funcionarios y élites estadounidenses parecen estar felices con echar al mundo entero en una recesión económica de escala histórica y condenarlo a una hambruna para asegurarse de que la OTAN consiga sus objetivos en Ucrania. Los ciudadanos europeos y estadounidenses tendrán que sacrificar su nivel de vida para que EEUU pueda seguir siendo hegemónico, y los africanos deben pasar hambre al seguir la recomendación de Washington de no comprar el grano ruso. Al fin y al cabo, la _descolonización de Rusia_ es una buena causa. ¿Cómo podrán decir no a esto?







"Descolonizar a Rusia": EEUU muestra cómo quiere balcanizar el país euroasiático


Un comité del gobierno, bajo la tutela de Victoria "Fuck Europe" Nuland, plantea que ya no basta con un cambio de régimen. Han que dividir a Rusia




www.lahaine.org


----------



## radium (20 Jul 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Los Ucranianos van a atacar Crimea, o bien van a destruir el puente...


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Hoy también lo ha dicho Putin. 
Canadá no entregaba la turbina...pero no por las sanciones; sino porque ellos también venden petróleo y gas. Y les venía bien que los precios subieran. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Jul 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los Ucranianos van a atacar Crimea, o bien van a destruir el puente...



Si estan tan locos como para hacer eso, Rusia les dara una respuesta que lo que han hecho hasta ahora les parecera una excursion campestre de ursulinas


----------



## Caracalla (20 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Son negocios y un factor fundamental en los negocios es la confianza. Puede ser que alguna vez ocurra lo que tu comentas pero no será pronto y no sin antes restaurar la confianza y eso puede llevar mucho tiempo. No me veo a Rusia firmando ahora contratos a largo plazo de suministro de gas después de haber tenido que luchar contra la mitad del stock militar en desuso de los países europeos y haber aguantado todo tipo de insultos y humillaciones. Pienso que el ciudadano europeo hará bien en acostumbrarse a un futuro de escasez energetica salvo milagro tecnológico.



Si no has entendido que seguramente y entre otras cosas Rusia obligue a la UE a firmar contratos a 20 años para dar por terminadas las hostilidades es que no has entendido nada.

Mantén esta idea siempre en mente, el objetivo Ruso es un Imperio desde Lisboa a Vladivostok con centro político y militar en Moscú. El Económico puede quedar en Frankfurt, no es prioritario.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo en la mili no hice nada de eso .... Un poco en el CIR para jurar bandera en fila sin torcernos y luego 10 meses tocándome los cojones, fumando canutos y bebiendo cervezas.   No se ... teneis muy idealizada la mili.



La mayoría que han hecho la mili no hicieron casi nada, pero a nosotros nos machacaron, sin marchas de 40 Km. máximo 20 Km, ya que normalmente íbamos en camiones.

En una de esas marchas para joder a un teniente reenganchado (escala especial) llego un momento en que el estaba echando ya el resuello, entonces yo me saque un cigarrillo y me lo puse a fumar tranquilamente mientras iba caminando como quien no quiere la cosa, en plan checheno


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al final si era cierto la noticia de Nexta; Rusia se quedaba sin efectivos en Ucrania a partir de este Domingo.
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que dice Nexta:
> ...



En un punto no muy lejano medido en términos de meses, el colapso del ejército genocida ruso, que de modo vergonzante es la columna vertebral de Rusia, será el gran acontecimiento mundial de la primera mitad del S. XXI. 

Lo que hoy parece lejano y lento, se precipitará frente a nuestros ojos.


----------



## John Nash (20 Jul 2022)

La tasa de inflación del Reino Unido escala al 9,4% en junio y registra máximos de 40 años


El indicador subyacente, que excluye la volatilidad de los precios de la energía, alimentos, alcohol y tabaco aumentó un 5,8% en los 12 meses hasta junio



www.abc.es





La tasa de inflación interanual del Reino Unido se situó el pasado mes de junio en el 9,4%, frente al 9,1% registrado en el mes de mayo, lo que representa *el mayor incremento de los precios desde 1982*.

De su lado, la tasa de *inflación interanual de Estados Unidos se situó en el 9,1%*, medio punto porcentual por encima de la subida de los precios en mayo y su mayor nivel desde noviembre de 1981.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La mayoría que han hecho la mili no hicieron casi nada, pero a nosotros nos machacaron, sin marchas de 40 Km. máximo 20 Km, ya que normalmente íbamos en camiones.
> 
> En una de esas marchas para joder a un teniente reenganchado (escala especial) llego un momento en que el estaba echando ya el resuello, entonces yo me saque un cigarrillo y me lo puse a fumar tranquilamente mientras iba caminando como quien no quiere la cosa, en plan checheno



Jajajaja típico de chuparuso. En ningún ejército del mundo un soldado fuma en un ejercicio. Yo sí fuí soldado y estuve en una guerra.
Dejen de mentir.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Jul 2022)

Uyuyuyuy que parece que ya se abre la veda de Zelenski









Ucrania, Zelensky y la dignidad del periodismo


El ejemplo de Guy Matten, una vez más




abcblogs.abc.es





Lo relevante es que es eo antisistema ABC


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Y nosotros no somos occidentales?
> Alemania tiene la culpa? Un país ocupado desde 1945 y con CERO capacidad de decisión en geopolítica?
> 
> Eso si, Alemania tiene que ver con este conflicto, cierto.
> ...



Nosotros somos reclutas de Alemania, que ha dicho que tendremos que pasar los sacrificios y penalidades que nos toquen para ganar esta guerra contra Rusia. ¿Acaso los reclutas pueden decidir si van o no van a la guerra?.

Ocupado o no, los nazis ahí siguieron, integrados en la OTAN, que precisamente se creó para integrarlos. En Alemania hubo mucha menos limpieza de nazis que en España de franquistas, que ya es decir pues en España no hubo prácticamente ninguna. Colgaron a media docena cara a la galería, prohibieron la simbología mientras los dejaban en sus puestos de responsabilidad, dime de que presumes y te dire de que careces, como el gitano que va pregonando su honradez.

Un bloque euroasiático para quien es inaceptable es para Alemania, van a aceptar los alemanes un bloque donde chinos y rusos estarían por delante, por los cojones.

Los anglos velan por sus intereses, tampoco les gustaría ese bloque euroasiático ni ningún otro que amenace su supremacía, pero al fin y al cabo ellos tienen todo un mundo donde retozar fuera de Eurasia, cosa que no tienen los alemanes encajonados tanto por el Este como por el Oeste.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que,en TASS (no tengo enlace) se hacen eco de los comentarios nada elogiosos de Putin
> sobre la pésima calidad de las reparaciones de las turbinas del NS-1. Eso querrá significar algo que
> sirve para especular: parece que Rusia estaría preparando el terreno para chapar la tubería de marras.
> 
> Lo que dejaría a los alemanes con un dilema: NS-2 o nada.



Dicho lo anterior, me he enterado que, incluso ni con el NS-2 lo tendrían tan seguro,
ya que Gazprom anunció en su día que, dado que la certificación del NS2 es incierta,
iba a utilizar la mitad de su capacidad para atender a los clientes rusos de oriente y sur;
y que si finalmente se certifica y entra en funcionamiento, sólo habrá disponible la mitad
de su capacidad, ya que la otra mitad ya se está consumiéndose.
Así que, verdes las segaron...


----------



## Honkler (20 Jul 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los Ucranianos van a atacar Crimea, o bien van a destruir el puente...



Atacar Crimea? Ojalá… acortaría la guerra bastante y así el farlopero podría retirarse a Miami pronto.


----------



## Strikelucky (20 Jul 2022)

Atacar Crimea es querer terminar la guerra rápido


----------



## El_Suave (20 Jul 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Aprovecho la ocasión para aclarar el uso de artículos masculinos precediendo a nombres femeninos. Lo correcto es* el *aya.
> 
> 
> _Ante las dudas que surgen a menudo en el uso de artículos y adjetivos con los *sustantivos femeninos que empiezan por a tónica*, se ofrecen a continuación una serie de claves.
> ...



Pues no, lo que dice el forero que citas es correcto.

El haya: un árbol.

La aya: una cuidadora.

O tú dices "el enfermera", "el profesora", etc.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Jul 2022)

Los ataques al puente ese son debidos a la acumulación de tropas y efectivos rusos que hay al otro lado del puente preparándose para tomar Nikolaev.


----------



## mazuste (20 Jul 2022)

Si es que ha dicho eso el tiempo que le queda en el ministerio es una cuenta atrás
o tiene cero influencia en el gabinete.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Otra jugada maestra del ajedrecista, mandan unidades destinadas en las fronteras con Japón a morir en Ucrania.
Putin haciendo malabares con las piezas.

El colapso de Rutzia es inminente.


----------



## Peineto (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Winter is coming para Alemania: sin gas ruso el PIB quedará arrasado en un nivel superior a la pandemia o a la crisis de 2008
> 
> 
> Los primeros analistas ponen cifras y dibujan el escenario de Alemania con un corte total de suministro ruso. La caída podría superar a la contracción anual experimentada por el covid en 2020. Hay cierto consenso en apuntar a una pérdida de más de 200.000 millones de euros por la paralización de...
> ...



Y van a destilar felicidad por los poros y por la cuenta de resultados resultantes de un proceso de toma de decisiiones neoestrtégicas coyunturalasistémicas de obediencia perruna debida. Me parto, me troncho y de descojono. Nivelazo de empresaurios, politicastros y demás putifferio de la zahurda europea.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

*Putin califica de "robo" las acciones de Occidente hacia el resto del mundo y anuncia una nueva era*






© Sputnik / Mikhail Klimentiev
/ 

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, anunció el inicio de "una nueva era en la historia mundial". En sus palabras, Occidente llegó a estar dónde está robando a otras regiones del mundo y no puede ofrecer al planeta su visión del futuro. Solo los países soberanos tendrán una evolución exitosa, resumió.

"Inicia una nueva era, una nueva etapa en la historia del mundo y solo los Estados verdaderamente soberanos pueden garantizar altas tasas de crecimiento, convertirse en un ejemplo para los demás en cuanto a normas y calidad de vida, protección de los valores tradicionales y altos ideales humanistas, modelos de desarrollo en los que el hombre no se convierte en un medio sino en el objetivo más elevado", declaró Putin en la sesión plenaria del Foro de la Agencia de Iniciativas Estratégicas.

El mandatario ruso observó que *Occidente no puede ofrecer su modelo de futuro* mientras que hoy se está formando una alternativa al mundo unipolar existente, un orden mundial más justo y socialmente orientado.

"Da la impresión de que Occidente no puede ofrecer al mundo su modelo de futuro (…) Ideas fuertes para nuevos tiempos", subrayó.
Consideró también que la dependencia de las tecnologías de otros países se convierte en una supeditación humillante con la que hay que acabar.

"El hecho de que se fueran [las compañías extranjeras] nos hace finalmente poner manos a la obra, porque apoyarnos en tecnología extranjera todo el tiempo es sumergirnos en la dependencia, en esa *dependencia humillante y muy peligrosa*, porque esa dependencia se expande gradualmente y pasa de una esfera a otra, incluidas las áreas muy críticas relacionadas con la tecnología militar", señaló el líder ruso.

Además, Putin considera que el modelo del dominio total de una minoría de países es injusta y señaló a los "tremendos cambios" que se están produciendo en el mundo y que son irreversibles.

"Por supuesto, el llamado _Gold Billion_ llegó a ser de oro no de casualidad. Logró muchas cosas, pero llegó a estar dónde está no solo gracias a la realización de sus ideas, sino en gran medida porque ha robado a otros pueblos tanto de Asia como de África", expresó el mandatario.

Además, agregó que a nivel nacional como global, "se están elaborando los fundamentos, los principios de un orden mundial armonioso y más justo, socialmente orientado y seguro, una alternativa al orden mundial existente, o podríamos decir, unipolar que ha existido hasta ahora, que por su naturaleza se está convirtiendo ciertamente en un freno para el desarrollo de la civilización".

El pasado 17 de junio, durante su discurso en el Foro Internacional de San Petersburgo, el líder ruso también instó a otros Estados a sentir el aliento de la época y a cambiar, y aseguró que Rusia *entra en la nueva era como un país independiente y poderoso*.

"Es necesario esforzarse por avanzar, cambiar, sentir el aliento de la época y mostrar la voluntad y la decisión nacionales para hacerlo. Rusia está entrando en la nueva era como un poderoso país soberano. No cabe duda que aprovecharemos las nuevas oportunidades colosales que nos abre este tiempo, y seremos aún más fuertes", enfatizó el jefe de Estado.
Agregó que las reglas del nuevo orden mundial "serán establecidas por Estados soberanos fuertes que no siguen una trayectoria trazada por alguien".


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Mercosur no logra consenso para permitir la participación de Zelenski en la cumbre del bloque*
> 
> Publicado:20 jul 2022 19:09 GMT
> 
> ...




Zelensky está tratando de deducir qué significaba esta parte del mensaje:


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Miren cómo el puti le frota la polla por la cara al moracco de Teherán:


Jajajaja, impresionante.


----------



## Nico (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En un punto no muy lejano medido en términos de meses, el colapso del ejército genocida ruso, que de modo vergonzante es la columna vertebral de Rusia, será el gran acontecimiento mundial de la primera mitad del S. XXI.
> 
> Lo que hoy parece lejano y lento, se precipitará frente a nuestros ojos.




Brutal!!... y cuando te despertaste qué paso ?


----------



## Tails (20 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, asi entraria a la instrucción militar obligatoria, con el debido numero de marchas, arrestos e imaginarias se convertirá en algo asi.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129925




Hizo la mili y así salió de ella

otro Ejemplo práctico

Así entró en la mili







Así salió tras las imaginarias y arrestos


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Miren cómo el puti le frota la polla por la cara al moracco de Teherán:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129989
> 
> Jajajaja, impresionante.



El iraní es menos moro que tú.


----------



## dabuti (20 Jul 2022)

Ejke loj oligarkaj rusos son muy malos...









Arabia Saudí, el mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, reconoce que ha llegado a su techo de producción


A los altos precios que estamos pagando por el combustible se une un hecho inevitable: el petróleo es finito. De momento, Arabia Saudí, el mayor exportador de...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El iraní es menos moro que tú.



Detectado: Nazi, chuparuso y moracco.

No falla.


----------



## Captain Julius (20 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues no, lo que dice el forero que citas es correcto.
> 
> El haya: un árbol.
> 
> ...



Dios Mío por qué


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Detectado: Nazi, chuparuso y moracco.
> 
> No falla.



Detectado: tonto y muerto de hambre que no ha visto mundo. 

No falla.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Jul 2022)

El Gobierno rompe con Bruselas y rechaza las medidas de ahorro de gas del 15%


España rompe con Europa. Y lo hace, además, tajantemente. La vicepresidenta tercera y ministra de Transición Ecológica, Teresa Ribera, ha dicho que




www.elindependiente.com





Por una vez hacemos frente a Europa, y bien que me parece, después de habernos puteado y vacilado cada vez que necesitábamos algo distinto a los intereses del norte, ahora toca devolverles la moneda, ellos han cavado su fosa con el gas y con la guerra de Ucrania se han echado la tierra por encima.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Este mensaje me ha recordado aquel discurso de don Blas, en el que hablaba del respeto que les tenía a los verdaderos comunistas, y el absoluto y justificado desprecio que sentía por aquellos que él llamaba "compañeros de viaje" de los marxistas.



Ahora sí te vas al ignore. No soporto ni a fanáticos ni a trolls, y en estos momentos no sé que cosa eres tú, así que adios.


----------



## Evil_ (20 Jul 2022)

"Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que *las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN." *


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Detectado: tonto y muerto de hambre que no ha visto mundo.
> 
> No falla.



Vete a cagar a la Meca, muslimo.

Jajajaja.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que *las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN." *



Son chechenos, ¿qué esperáis?. Podían estar poniendo bombas en Moscú, y están poniéndoselas a los mercenarios OTAN. Es lo que llama una buena canalización de la energía.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jul 2022)

Bueno bueno, algo muy gordo nos espera para esta semana.

Para mi que van a cortar de raíz cualquier tipo de rebelión alemana a su EEUU.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Vete a cagar a la Meca, muslimo.
> 
> Jajajaja.



Qué listo eres. Seguro que es de familia. Me has descubierto. En realidad me llamo Mustafá.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno bueno, algo muy gordo nos espera para esta semana.
> 
> Para mi que van a cortar de raíz cualquier tipo de rebelión alemana a su EEUU.



¿Por qué lo dices?.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si es que ha dicho eso el tiempo que le queda en el ministerio es una cuenta atrás
> o tiene cero influencia en el gabinete.



Tal vez no. No debemos olvidar que los anglosajones quieren reventar Europa, así que mantener a los elementos que fomenten discusiones y desencuentros entre ellos, es esencial. Además de que no privar a los ciudadanos del gas que necesita la industria, nos va a arruinar mucho más, y en eso consiste todo este asunto.


----------



## El-Mano (20 Jul 2022)

El primer video habla más de los himmars y drones.


----------



## Kreonte (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Putin califica de "robo" las acciones de Occidente hacia el resto del mundo y anuncia una nueva era*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el país soberano llamado Ucrania tiene que seguir las consignas marcadas por ALGUIEN y debe desindustrializarse, desarmarse, desnacificarse y sentirse muy rusa. Lo de los saqueos occidentales a otras partes del mundo tiene gracia, pq la guerra del opio fue provocada por la avaricia china de fabricar todo y no comprar na (de ahí q les colasen el opio), y en épocas más recientes les han regado de dinero a Corea, a la propia China con tratos comerciales demasiado favorables para volver a marcarse un ancient style. Q no dudo que otros países se hayan ido a la mierda, pero ni Taiwan, ni HongKong, ni ahora Vietnam, ni la propia China se hubiesen desarrollado sin ayuda occidental. Y nosotros mientras deslocalizndo y desindustrializando. Ni siquieera Rusia sería lo q es hoy. De hecho, estarían en a puta ruina.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo dices?.



Hasta los españoles que son unos chupapollas del diez están cuestionando la política hacia Rusia en las últimas horas, luego Zelenski que huele a cadaver político, rusos apretando poco a poco.

Me huelo que el BIGDATA estará echando humo en la sede de la NSA con opiniones de ciudadanos alemanes con ganas de votar algo que no les conviene.

Hay que hacer algo y ya.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pues el país soberano llamado Ucrania



Hasta ahi he leído. 

Lo del opio ya lo leo otro día


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Putin califica de "robo" las acciones de Occidente hacia el resto del mundo y anuncia una nueva era*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha venido a la cabeza "Per aspera ad astra", una película soviética de ciencia ficción. Tenían valores similares a los que se destilan de ese discurso.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Winter is coming para Alemania: sin gas ruso el PIB quedará arrasado en un nivel superior a la pandemia o a la crisis de 2008
> 
> 
> Los primeros analistas ponen cifras y dibujan el escenario de Alemania con un corte total de suministro ruso. La caída podría superar a la contracción anual experimentada por el covid en 2020. Hay cierto consenso en apuntar a una pérdida de más de 200.000 millones de euros por la paralización de...
> ...




*NO SE PODIA SABER  *


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Hizo la mili y así salió de ella
> 
> otro Ejemplo práctico
> 
> ...



Joder. qué mili más larga hizo ¿no?


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

LINK!


----------



## Tails (20 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Joder. qué mili más larga hizo ¿no?




Salió hecho todo un macho y así acabó


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las tropas rusas cayeron misteriosamente muertas o resultaron heridas en un "incidente inexplicable" en la planta de energía nuclear ocupada de Zaporizhzhia en Ucrania.*



Venga ,que se murieron de hambre !


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1129862


----------



## Mabuse (20 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Salió hecho todo un macho y así acabó



Pero salío a los cien o doscientos años de edad por la foto.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que,en TASS (no tengo enlace) se hacen eco de los comentarios nada elogiosos de Putin
> sobre la pésima calidad de las reparaciones de las turbinas del NS-1. Eso querrá significar algo que
> sirve para especular: parece que Rusia estaría preparando el terreno para chapar la tubería de marras.
> 
> Lo que dejaría a los alemanes con un dilema: NS-2 o nada.








Test de Putín: ¿Queréis gas sin límite? abrimos el Nordstream2


Putín está haciendo un test con Europa. La prueba irrefutable acerca de si Europa tiene independencia geopolítica o es un títere anglo al 100% es esta. Si Europa se niega ahora, sabiendo las consecuencias nefastas para sus países de carecer de energía barata y abundante. Ya sabe que no tiene...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Saluden a las tropas de Rutzia que vuelven a casa. Fueron a robar electrodomésticos y les salió mal.


----------



## Expected (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a las tropas de Rutzia que vuelven a casa. Fueron a robar electrodomésticos y les salió mal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130061



Un poquito de respeto, no Jagger?.


----------



## Epicii (20 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Un misil de 100.000 euros para hacer eso? Eso, la brigada municipal de reparaciones de cualquier pueblo te lo arreglan una tarde, con hora de bocadillo por medio.
> 
> ¿No será que a los ucranianos les están pasando material descatalogado o caducado?



Para romper esos puentes no sirven los misiles, se necesitan aviación y bombas pesadas...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Ah, perdona. Me había olvidado de que @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



Son desesperantes...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

Teatro y del cutre. Hay elecciones el año que viene y discursito para salvar la cara,pero en la realidad les están mandado gas a Europa y encima barato, porque de la "excepción ibérica" se están beneficiando todos, incluso Marruecos.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Un poquito de respeto, no Jagger?.



El respeto que no tiene Putin?

Jajajaja, no jodan por favor.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (20 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Saluden a las tropas de Rutzia que vuelven a casa. Fueron a robar electrodomésticos y les salió mal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130061



Pues recuerda que por cada ruso caen aproximadamente 10 ukros...


----------



## JAGGER (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pues recuerda que por cada ruso caen aproximadamente 10 ukros...



Sí, lo leí en el RT.
Jajajaja, mis amores.


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pues recuerda que por cada ruso caen aproximadamente 10 ukros...



Ucrania va a mandar al hoyo hasta el ultimo de sus hombres


----------



## Alew (21 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No, yo creo que tu culo y espalda huelen a la polla de Mustafá.
> 
> Como la mayoría de los chuparuso, nada fuera del estándar.



Qué cansinos.

No tienes ya una edad?


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que *las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN." *



El régimen ruso lleva mintiendo desde el minuto 1 de este conflicto, y desde muchos años antes, así que un montaje más y otra sarta de mentiras es lo más normal que hagan.


----------



## Remequilox (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Qué opináis de esto que acabo de leer?
> 
> Lavrov dice que los objetivos de Rusia en Ucrania van ahora más allá de Donbás #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> ...



Obvio y sencillo de entender:
Si quieres "territorio", entregas "ejército".
Si quieres "ejército", entonces yo me voy a quedar con la parte de "territorio" "lo que me interesa de verdad" + "alcance en km de tu artillería".

Es solo cuestión de tiempo. A Catalina II conquistar Novorussia y Odesa le costó dos guerras de 6 y 5 años. Si descontamos los 8 de "conflicto de baja intensidad", aun hay 3 años para igualar la marca de Catalina la Grande.


----------



## Caracalla (21 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero que lo que usted dice sea constatación de lo que sucede en la naturaleza, no implica que en los seres humanos también lo tenga que ser. Es decir, que en el caso del sexo la misma cadena existencial o vital es hacer sexo reproductivo que sexo recreativo -y ya puestos promiscuo-.
> Luego entonces es materia filosófica condenar ambos o disculpar ambos, como por ejemplo hacia Schopenhauer al decir que el amor tanto en su faceta física o moral no es sino una trampa tendida al individuo por el genio de especie, que tras ssducirlo con la atraccion de la voluptuosidad y eventualmente de la pasion lo sojuzga con vistas a la reproducción.
> De esa manera condenaba tanto el amor reproductivo, como una cadena al samsara, como el recreativo por superfluo.
> Tan consecuente es obedecer a la naturaleza para reproducirse como para dotarse. Ambas formas son absurdas porque están al servicio de la vida, de la voluntad de ser, del egoísmo.



Una mamífero existe para reproducirse, todo lo demás es superfluo.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Una mamífero existe para reproducirse, todo lo demás es superfluo.



No. La reproducción existe para que todo ser (y no sólo el mamífero) pueda existir. Y os recuerdo a ambos que esto es un hilo sobre la guerra en Ucrania y por eso existe este hilo, y no para reproducirse, pese a que lo haga...


----------



## Iskra (21 Jul 2022)

Boris Johnson, Draghi y más: renuncias en serie en Europa occidental. ¿Qué significa (y qué no)?







www.ahilesva.info




Ahí les va...Y ahora sí, "Fuck de UE"


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si es que ha dicho eso el tiempo que le queda en el ministerio es una cuenta atrás
> o tiene cero influencia en el gabinete.



O España, en su servilismo infame al amo anglo, va a ser el brazo ejecutor que hunda a Alemania. 
Teoría loca pero ya nada nos puede extrañar.


----------



## Tails (21 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Boris Johnson, Draghi y más: renuncias en serie en Europa occidental. ¿Qué significa (y qué no)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que quería irse de la ue y el que estaba orgulloso de haberse ido


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. La reproducción existe para que todo ser (y no sólo el mamífero) pueda existir. Y os recuerdo a ambos que esto es un hilo sobre la guerra en Ucrania y por eso existe este hilo, y no para reproducirse, pese a que lo haga...



No he querido citarte antes porque paso de citar mensajes que a su vez citan a ignorados. Sobre la "ideología del aborto" al menos Stalin y Ceaușescu lo prohibieron, el conducător además de forma muy severa. 
Vale la pena recordar que antes de la destrucción de la izquierda por el troskoposmodernismo Federica Montseny dijo que ella no era feminista sino humanista y el Che que la homosexualidad era un vicio burgués. Y es que lo personal NO es político....


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Y van a destilar felicidad por los poros y por la cuenta de resultados resultantes de un proceso de toma de decisiiones neoestrtégicas coyunturalasistémicas de obediencia perruna debida. Me parto, me troncho y de descojono. Nivelazo de empresaurios, politicastros y demás putifferio de la zahurda europea.



Es el pensamiento mágico. Como la prohibición de fertilizantes y pesticidas en Sri Lanka, o detener el mundo un par de años por una gripe un poco más fuerte de lo normal.....


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



"Fratelli d' Italia...."


----------



## ignorante (21 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pues el país soberano llamado Ucrania tiene que seguir las consignas marcadas por ALGUIEN y debe desindustrializarse, desarmarse, desnacificarse y sentirse muy rusa. Lo de los saqueos occidentales a otras partes del mundo tiene gracia, pq la guerra del opio fue provocada por la avaricia china de fabricar todo y no comprar na (de ahí q les colasen el opio), y en épocas más recientes les han regado de dinero a Corea, a la propia China con tratos comerciales demasiado favorables para volver a marcarse un ancient style. Q no dudo que otros países se hayan ido a la mierda, pero ni Taiwan, ni HongKong, ni ahora Vietnam, ni la propia China se hubiesen desarrollado sin ayuda occidental. Y nosotros mientras deslocalizndo y desindustrializando. Ni siquieera Rusia sería lo q es hoy. De hecho, estarían en a puta ruina.



Lo de Vietnam fue gracias a la guerra de EEUU contra ellos. Y lo digo en serio (me refiero a que EEUU perdió la guerra; de hecho, EEUU no ha ganado ninguna guerra desde entonces, sólo ha arrasado algunos países con su aviación).







Recuerdo cómo se reía occidente de la crisis rusa en los años 90. 
En esta gráfica puedes ver lo que occidente ayudó a Rusia entre 1991 y 1999.

El período de Putin empieza en 2000 (sólo ha dejado de ser presidente de la República entre 2008 y 2012, que fue presidente del Gobierno). 

Actualmente el PIB ruso, según la Wikipedia, es el sexto del mundo en paridad de poder de compra (PPP) que es el dato realmente comparable entre naciones, el 83% del nivel de su predecesor (Alemania).

¿Puedes aportar alguna pista de lo que occidente ha hecho por Rusia estos años? (aparte de cercarla militarmente y excluirla de la defensa común y extorsionar a Europa intentando que no comercie con ella, como es el caso de EEUU contra Alemania).


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> "Mientras tanto, en la televisión estatal rusa: Apti Alaudinov, comandante del destacamento checheno "Akhmat" de Ramzan Kadyrov, le dice a la presentadora de televisión estatal Olga Skabeeva que *las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania están librando una "guerra santa" contra los LGBT y el Anticristo. Espera que Rusia se enfrente pronto a la OTAN." *



Menos coña, que el checheno ese no anda muy desencaminado, a tenor de los vicios de unos cuantos gerifaltes de la OTAN. Y a quién sirven...


----------



## amcxxl (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (21 Jul 2022)

Otro deposito orco caido.


----------



## crocodile (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> HIMARS' hour



Esto es como las imágenes del principio del conflicto de los tanques volatilizados con los NLAW. Oiga, que ya no se ve ninguna.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Otro deposito orco caido.



Cazado y pillado. @El Veraz cuenta secundaria de otra cuenta secundaria @Disturbed


----------



## NPI (21 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



El hilo es canela fina.


----------



## El Veraz (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Epicii (21 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



Un presidente que tiene grupos neonazis en su gobierno y FFAA...
Hay que ser muy arrastrado o anti ruso para olvidar eso...


----------



## Peineto (21 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Me encantaría sabér qiue diantres hacía un ex banquero con pasaporte israelí, a quien solo eligió una pandilla de politicastros corruptos, como Presidente del Consejo de MInistros. Supongo en mi ignorancia que nada bueno.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Atacar Crimea? Ojalá… acortaría la guerra bastante y así el farlopero podría retirarse a Miami pronto.



Miami? No creo pues será radiactivo


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Boris Johnson, Draghi y más: renuncias en serie en Europa occidental. ¿Qué significa (y qué no)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Draghi tenia 0 apoyo popular , sobrevivió por los pelos a la imposición de los chutes pero no a la próxima recesión


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


>



Al final a el superhéroe no lo quieren ni los perros


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (21 Jul 2022)

Aniversario de la Apollo 11 en la Luna, acontecimiento que la mayoría de los retardados de éste mierdahilo siguen negando. Qué la chupen y sigan chupando.


----------



## naburiano (21 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> A mi que me cuentas, flipao, eso se lo dices a ellos.



Pues entonces, pondrán la bandera comunista que quieras, pero a efectos, es retórica.


----------



## naburiano (21 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> En un punto no muy lejano medido en términos de meses, el colapso del ejército genocida ruso, que de modo vergonzante es la columna vertebral de Rusia, será el gran acontecimiento mundial de la primera mitad del S. XXI.
> 
> Lo que hoy parece lejano y lento, se precipitará frente a nuestros ojos.



Ya, por eso USA cierra su embajada en Kiev...


----------



## Kreonte (21 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo de Vietnam fue gracias a la guerra de EEUU contra ellos. Y lo digo en serio (me refiero a que EEUU perdió la guerra; de hecho, EEUU no ha ganado ninguna guerra desde entonces, sólo ha arrasado algunos países con su aviación).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, a veces no es necesario establecer un plan de inversión financiera colosal, dotarlos de equipos modernizados (no bloqueo) sino simplemente adoptar medidas favorables para ese país. En ese aspecto la Unión europea tiene el SPG (Sistema de Preferencias Generalizadas) para los países en desarrollo que permiten que los productos que vienen de países en desarrollo (adivina, no está Venezuela ni Cuba) se les reduzcan o se le eliminen las tasas arancelarias y es mucho más favorable que un tratado de libre comercio porque en en el SPG no hay reciprocidad alguna. Este sistema favorece el crecimiento de esos países y porque no decirlo, la deslocalización. En este sistema estuvo metido Rusia, está metido India, Vietnam, etc. En la propia China, que estuvo incluida hasta hace poco, reconoce que su crecimiento ha sido en gran parte a esa política.



> 2021:
> Starting from Wednesday, Chinese exports to 27 EU members, the UK, Canada, Turkey, Ukraine, and Liechtenstein will no longer enjoy the preferential tariff treatment under the Generalized System of Preferences (GSP), and Chinese Customs will stop issuing GSP certificates of origin for shipments to the 32 countries.
> *Since 1978, 40 countries, including some EU members, the UK, Russia, Canada and Japan, have provided trade privileges to China* under the GSP, which has facilitated China's foreign trade and industrial development significantly.
> 
> ...












Lifting GSP shows global recognition of China’s economic success - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Hoy por hoy, aún sin ser la UE o USA un gran inversor en Vietnam (Corea y Japón que son del bloque occidental) si que son los principales socios comerciales y principal destino de las exportaciones. Por ejemplo, Vietnam tiene un superávit comercial con la UE de 29kM* de € (siendo el PIB de Vietnam de 300k aprox) que compensa el tremendo déficit que tiene con la "pacifista" y poco expoliadora China.

Se iba a firmar un Tratado de libre Comercio AsiaPacifico y Trump se retiró pq de gilipollas no tiene un pelo. "No favorece a nuestros trabajadores". Pq esa es la historia de Occidente en las últimas décadas. Ser el gilipollas del planeta.

Ejq Occidente...

No amigo, Occidente ha impulsado el crecimiento de medio mundo a costa del suyo propio. Desde las política energética de mierda que la ha hecho dependiente y poco productiva, hasta las políticas comerciales.

Y ahora que Putin ladre, pero bien manso fue a finales de los 90 para pedir inversiones europeas en su país cuando no tenían dinero ni para comprarse cordones para sus mugrientos zapatos. Y q ya viene de antes. Que hoy puedan ser los grandes exportadores de gas fue gracias, primero, a la Alemania de los 70 y las inversiones que hicieron en la materia.


* El valor de las exportaciones españolas es tan sólo de unos 500M mientras que las importaciones desde Vietnam son 3.000M


----------



## naburiano (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es el pensamiento mágico. Como la prohibición de fertilizantes y pesticidas en Sri Lanka, o detener el mundo un par de años por una gripe un poco más fuerte de lo normal.....



Pero por parte de las "autoridades cientificas'


----------



## tomasjos (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que el Edicto del Máximo fue la primera vez que conste que un estado fijaba los precios.
> La caída de Roma tuvo muchos factores y uno muy importante fue la presión fiscal. Y para nada soy liberal.



Tengo que disentir, el nivel de distribución de la riqueza fue esencial. A lo largo del imperio y ya de forma descarada a partir del siglo iii, la concentración de la riqueza en el occidente romano llega al nivel de que la riqueza media de un senador del siglo IV era varias veces superior a la de un senador del siglo i. La consecuencia era que los senadores eran tan poderosos que evadían el pago de impuestos - eso lo hacian antes pero no tan fácilmente - y como la riqueza se había concentrado, y ellos tenían esa riqueza y no pagaban, el peso caía sobre los pequeños y medianos propietarios asi como sobre la burguesía urbana comercial e industrial de las ciudades romanas , que además de pagar que estaba obligada a asumir los puestos de curiales, de magistrados municipales, decuriones y diunviros, los cuales eran algo así como los senadores, recaudadores de impuestos, pretores y consules de cada ciudad romana, lo cual llevaba asociadas unas cargas tales como pagar todos los espectáculos y obras públicas, y responder con su patrimonio de los impuestos no cobrados. Todos ello llevo a que muchos miembros de las aristocracias urbanas huyeran de sus obligaciones - anakhoresys- o acabasen en la ruina y sus propiedades en manos de los grandes terratenientes senatoriales, que también se quedaban con las tierras de los pequeños y medianos propietarios que no podían pagar sus impuestos más los que no pagaban los senadores, y acababan como arrendatarios y siervos en sus propias tierras. Así, la sociedad romana acaba dividida en potentiores - los senadores y la parte superior de los equites, la antigua clase media romana- y los humiliores - la mayor parte de los equites, la burguesía y los pequeños y medianos propietarios agricolas-.

Ello provoca que los potentiores se convierten en señores feudales que directamente prefieren pagar a los jefes bárbaros en vez de al estado centra, convirtiéndose en la clase dominante económica de los reinos bárbaros salvo británia. Y sólo dos siglos después, en parte por fusión con las élites bárbaras, tienen que compartir ese poder en algunas regiones. En otras como Aquitania siguieron mandando las estirpes senatoriales.

En el este sin embargo, el gobierno de Constantinopla tenía un senado formado no solo por algunos antiguos aristócratas, sino por homini novii que provenían de la administración y de la burguesia urbana. Ello, junto con la ventaja de estar en una zona con más relaciones comerciales, permitió tener más fuentes de ingresos y la supervivencia de esas clases medias que sostenían al estado. Además en esta zona los senadores no tenían ni de lejos la riqueza acumulada de los occidentales, por lo que su poder era inferior y no podía enfrentarse al estádo en el tema fiscal de la misma manera


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

Rusia hablando claro

*Lavrov: "Mientras Occidente envíe armas a Ucrania, los objetivos de la operación militar en el plano territorial continuarán cambiando"*



"Ucrania no es capaz de formular nada que merezca atención" – dijo Serguéi Lavrov a RT argumentando que a los burócratas de la Comisión Europea les conviene que no haya líderes brillantes. Añadió que Europa se mostró como un socio que no es de fiar, y no cree que Rusia vuelva a las cadenas de suministro que existían hace 6 meses. Sobre la geografía de la operación militar Lavrov comentó que ahora no se limita a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, sino que incluye otros territorios.


El objetivo de los suministros militares de EE.UU. y Reino Unido a Ucrania es volver a Europa en contra de Rusia, afirmó este miércoles el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, en una entrevista con la redactora jefa de RT y del grupo Rossiya Segodnya, Margarita Simonián.

"Es ventajoso para los estadounidenses y los británicos, porque están al otro lado del océano, están lejos, y la economía que sufre los principales daños es la europea", dijo Lavrov. Según el canciller ruso, las estadísticas muestran que la Unión Europea asumió el 40 % de los daños económicos derivados de las sanciones, mientras que a EE.UU. le corresponde menos de un 1 %.


Según Lavrov, precisamente ese es el motivo principal por el que los países occidentales no quieren empujar a Ucrania hacia la mesa de negociaciones. "No cabe duda de que a los ucranianos *no les permitirán seguir con las negociaciones* hasta que los estadounidenses decidan que ya han hecho un alboroto y han sembrado suficiente caos y ahora se les puede dejar solos [a los ucranianos]", valoró.

El ministro señaló que la parte rusa abordó el tema de las negociaciones de paz con responsabilidad, pero las rondas celebradas revelaron la *"falta de interés" por parte de Kiev*.

*El alcance de la operación especial*
El titular de la cartera de Exteriores señaló que el actual alcance geográfico del operativo ruso *es ya diferente* al que estaba sobre la mesa durante la ronda negociadora celebrada entre las delegaciones ucraniana y rusa en Estambul (Turquía) en marzo pasado.

"Ahora la geografía es otra. No se trata solo de la República Popular de Donetsk y de Lugansk, sino también *la provincia de Jersón y de Zaporozhie* y algunos otros territorios, y este proceso continúa de forma constante y persistente", enfatizó el ministro.

Lavrov explicó que que la decisión se debe a que Occidente, "*con ira impotente*", sigue llenando Ucrania con armas de cada vez más largo alcance: "Los objetivos geográficos se alejarán de la línea actual más allá". "No podemos permitir que en la parte ucraniana que va a controlar [el presidente Vladímir] Zelenski o alguien, quien lo releve, se esté desplegado un armamento que represente *una amenaza directa* para nuestro territorio y el de las repúblicas que declararon su independencia y quieren determinar su futuro por su cuenta", defendió.

*Un "juego peligroso"*
De acuerdo con Lavrov, Washington no entiende que "está jugando juegos peligrosos", si bien muchos en Europa* empiezan a darse cuenta de ello*.

No obstante, recalcó que Rusia sigue comprometida con el principio de que en una guerra nuclear no puede haber un ganador y que nunca puede librarse. Además, precisó que Moscú tiene su propia doctrina, "bien conocida" por los países occidentales, que expone claramente en qué casos Rusia se vería obligada a emplear armas nucleares.

*"Nos reorientaremos sin grandes pérdidas"*
Por otra parte, el canciller ruso aseguró que Moscú será capaz de reorientar sus suministros energéticos sin graves repercusiones si Europa decide renunciar al gas y el petróleo del país.



"Si lo hacen, no tendremos ningún problema en particular. El presidente [Vladímir Putin] dijo respecto a lo que están haciendo con el [gasoducto] *Nord Stream 2* que *siempre estamos dispuestos a ponerlo en marcha*", señaló, agregando que el 50 % de los volúmenes inicialmente previstos para ese gasoducto ya están reservados para satisfacer las necesidades internas del país. "Nos reorientaremos sin grandes pérdidas, no tengo ninguna duda, tenemos compradores, tenemos demanda", destacó.

En este sentido, Lavrov *puso en duda* que la ruptura total de los vínculos con Rusia y la apuesta por el gas licuado estadounidense sirva a los intereses europeos.

Comentando la crisis energética actual en Europa, el ministro acentuó que Moscú debería tomar *una postura "indiferente"* al respecto. "No podemos alegrarnos de que la gente en Europa se congele, viva mal", afirmó, recalcando que fue decisión de los políticos europeos "*deshacerse de los vínculos naturales y ventajosos*" en el ámbito energético, logístico y de transporte.

*El potencial agotado de las sanciones antirrusas*
Según Lavrov, el potencial de las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú por su operación en Ucrania se ha agotado, por lo que la Unión Europea tiene que introducir enmiendas. En particular, se refirió a los ajustes que permiten *dar servicio* a las exportaciones de los productos alimentarios rusos y fertilizantes.
"En cuanto al próximo paquete de sanciones anunciado, ¿de qué se trata, de sanciones o incluso del levantamiento de las mismas? Ambas cosas, porque ellos [la UE] y*a han agotado todos los ámbitos posibles* en los que estaban dispuestos a infligirnos daño, y ahora tienen que pensar en lo que hicieron y en cómo les afecta", señaló.

Este martes se reportó que el bloque comunitario planea levantar algunas sanciones contra varios bancos de Rusia para *descongelar los fondos* necesarios para las operaciones con productos agrícolas del país, incluidos los fertilizantes y el trigo. Bruselas también quiere asegurar que ninguna de las restricciones afecte a los artículos médicos y farmacéuticos, entre otros pasos.

Por su parte, la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros del Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU. (OFAC, por sus siglas en inglés) emitió el 14 de julio una licencia general para *autorizar ciertas transacciones con Moscú* que incluyen los suministros de fertilizantes, alimentos, equipamiento agrícola, fármacos y dispositivos médicos.



*Occidente "intenta arrastrar al secretario general de la ONU a sus juegos"*
Abordando el tema de la crisis alimentaria, el canciller acusó a Occidente de intentar arrastrar al secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, a "sus juegos" en torno al trigo ucraniano.

Lavrov recordó que Guterres propuso un acuerdo para asegurar la vuelta al mercado internacional del cereal ruso mediante el levantamiento de *las restricciones "artificiales e ilegítimas"* y del grano de Ucrania a través del desminado de los puertos ucranianos.
En esta línea, señaló que durante la reunión en Estambul la semana pasada entre los representantes de Rusia, Turquía, Ucrania y la ONU se llegó a un acuerdo sobre "*principios básicos*" para el transporte del trigo ucraniano.

Sin embargo, la parte ucraniana rechazó "categóricamente" la propuesta de Moscú de mencionar en el documento lo relativo al tránsito de los cereales rusos. "Y la delegación de la ONU simplemente *guardó un vergonzoso silencio*", aseveró el ministro.

"Es *tan inescrupuloso*, [...] pero es un hecho. Solo significa una cosa: estoy convencido de que *hay una enorme presión sobre el secretario general*, sobre todo por parte de los estadounidenses y los británicos", afirmó.


----------



## Labrador (21 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nosotros somos reclutas de Alemania, que ha dicho que tendremos que pasar los sacrificios y penalidades que nos toquen para ganar esta guerra contra Rusia. ¿Acaso los reclutas pueden decidir si van o no van a la guerra?.
> 
> Ocupado o no, los nazis ahí siguieron, integrados en la OTAN, que precisamente se creó para integrarlos. En Alemania hubo mucha menos limpieza de nazis que en España de franquistas, que ya es decir pues en España no hubo prácticamente ninguna. Colgaron a media docena cara a la galería, prohibieron la simbología mientras los dejaban en sus puestos de responsabilidad, dime de que presumes y te dire de que careces, como el gitano que va pregonando su honradez.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo resaltado en negrita, creo que es al reves, Alemanía ya intentó liderar a las bravas Euroasía en los 40 y no le trajó más que destrucción convirtiéndose en un pseudo protectorado militar de USA bajo el paraguas OTAN. De hecho, lo tiene tan asumido que siendo Alemanía la cuarta economía mundial su ejercito está lejos de ser proporcional aunque este hecho está cambiando debido a la presión de USA para que asuma una mayor implicación el plano militar.

Otra consecuencia del conflicto ucraniano es que esa alianza estratégica que tenía con Rusia, y sigue teniendo como suministrador de energía y materias primas, se ha alterado temporalmente que no roto porque ambos países están condenados a entenderse de la mejor manera posible ya que Alemania y por ende Europa necesitan de Rusia y viceversa ya que apostar todo a China&India conlleva riesgos.

Y respecto al gigante chino, es un país que está en otro orden de magnitud que por si mismo formaría un solo bloque llamado China y el Resto de Asía, mientras que Europa termina en los Urales, área en la que viven 3 de cada 4 rusos.

En definitiva, Alemania tras dos guerras mundiales sabe que el expansionismo a la vieja usanza no es viable teniendo vecinos como Rusia y China amen de que también contaría con la oposición del tio Sam, pero esto no quita que no pueda proyectarse económica y culturalmente como la potencia mundial que es.

s2


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

t.me/rian_ru/171785

_* La organización comercial sudamericana Mercosur no dialogará con Zelensky
y no le permitirá hablar en una cumbre estos días en Paraguay, dijo el vicecanciller *_
*paraguayo Raúl Cano.*


----------



## John Nash (21 Jul 2022)

La España del carbón se siente estafada: "¿Qué prisa había por demoler la central?"


En la comarca minera de Andorra (Teruel), nadie entiende la urgencia por desmantelar su central térmica. Menos ahora, en plena crisis energética y ante la amenaza de corte del gas ruso




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## John Nash (21 Jul 2022)

Prioridad para el sistema sanitario, calefacciones cerradas y consumo de gas vedado a determinadas horas


Si resultase necesario elevar un solo nivel más la alerta, entraría en vigor el protocolo de racionamiento energético



www.abc.es





Si resultase necesario elevar un solo nivel más la alerta, entraría en vigor el protocolo de racionamiento energético. «*Estamos en una crisis del gas*. A partir de ahora, el gas es un bien escaso. *Los precios ya son altos y tenemos que prepararnos para nuevos aumentos», ha justificado. Habeck ha apelado a todos los consumidores, tanto en la industria, en las instituciones públicas y en los hogares ...*


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pues el país soberano llamado Ucrania tiene que seguir las consignas marcadas por ALGUIEN y debe desindustrializarse, desarmarse, desnacificarse y sentirse muy rusa. Lo de los saqueos occidentales a otras partes del mundo tiene gracia, pq la guerra del opio fue provocada por la avaricia china de fabricar todo y no comprar na (de ahí q les colasen el opio), y en épocas más recientes les han regado de dinero a Corea, a la propia China con tratos comerciales demasiado favorables para volver a marcarse un ancient style. Q no dudo que otros países se hayan ido a la mierda, pero ni Taiwan, ni HongKong, ni ahora Vietnam, ni la propia China se hubiesen desarrollado sin ayuda occidental. Y nosotros mientras deslocalizndo y desindustrializando. Ni siquieera Rusia sería lo q es hoy. De hecho, estarían en a puta ruina.



Y es por eso por la puta manía de creernos el centro del mundo por lo que nos vamos a ir a la mierda.


----------



## John Nash (21 Jul 2022)

El Nord Stream vuelve a operar: se retoman los envíos de gas ruso tras 10 días de mantenimiento


El Nord Stream vuelve a estar operativo. Rusia comenzó a enviar gas este jueves a través de su gasoducto más grande a Europa tras un período de mantenimiento de 10 días, según ha informado la propia empresa del oleoducto, confirmando una de las cuestiones que tenía en vilo a los mercados en...



www.eleconomista.es





Según ha indicado un portavoz de Nord Stream AG a _Bloomberg_, *los flujos se han reiniciado este 21 de julio* aunque recuperar los niveles solicitados llevará algún tiempo. En concreto, las exportaciones se reanudarán al 40% de su capacidad, el mismo nivel antes del mantenimiento.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Un cambio que no lo es


A falta de grandes noticias de avances militares en un frente que, por el momento, continúa estable aunque con duros enfrentamientos entre las tropas rusas, republicanas y ucranianas en diferentes …




slavyangrad.es











Un cambio que no lo es


21/07/2022


A falta de grandes noticias de avances militares en un frente que, por el momento, continúa estable aunque con duros enfrentamientos entre las tropas rusas, republicanas y ucranianas en diferentes zonas del frente -Jerson, el sur de Zaporozhie o Seversk o el sur de la RPD-, es la agresividad de los representantes políticos y diplomáticos la que continúa dando titulares. A la larga lista de altisonantes y en ocasiones desafortunadas palabras de representantes rusos y ucranianos se sumaron ayer unas palabras de Sergey Lavrov que inmediatamente llamaron la atención de la prensa occidental. “Las ambiciones de Rusia en Ucrania ahora van más allá de los territorios occidentales del país, afirmó el miércoles el ministro de Exteriores del país, un abandono de las anteriores alegaciones del Kremlin de que no está librando una guerra de expansión imperial”, escribió _The New York Times_ en las redes sociales para presentar su artículo recogiendo las palabras del ministro en una larga entrevista concedida a la editora-jefe de _RT.com_.

En dicha entrevista, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa afirmó de forma explícita que el desarrollo de lo que Rusia sigue calificando de _operación militar especial_ -un eufemismo para la guerra tan engañoso como la _operación antiterrorista_ que libró Ucrania durante años- ha modificado las condiciones y las exigencias rusas. Rusia sigue manteniendo que la _desnazificación_ y desmilitarización de Ucrania continúan siendo dos de sus objetivos principales, aunque el fortalecimiento del nacionalismo ucraniano parece evidente y el flujo de armas al país sigue en aumento, por lo que la consecución de dichos objetivos es cada vez más incierta. Desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa, Moscú ha marcado la liberación de Donbass como el tercero de sus objetivos. Es más, en momentos de debilidad rusa -especialmente tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de Kiev y las regiones del norte-, la liberación de todo el territorio de la RPD y la RPL fue presentado como el objetivo principal de la intervención.

Recuperado ya todo el territorio de la RPL, algunas de las batallas más importantes -la de Mariupol y la de Popasnaya- se han librado ya. Pero restan aún otras igualmente claves para concluir la campaña de Donbass: el nudo de comunicaciones de Artyomovsk, las ciudades de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, la reforzada Konstantinovka o las fortificadas ciudades de los alrededores de Donetsk desde las que las tropas ucranianas bombardean la capital de la RPD a diario desde finales de mayo. Pese a la lentitud con la que las fuerzas conjuntas de Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares avanzan en Donbass, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores no solo descartó negociaciones de paz a corto plazo, que en su opinión no tendrían sentido en el momento actual, sino que miró más allá.

Sergey Lavrov afirmó abiertamente que el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania ha modificado el cálculo realizado por las autoridades rusas, que ya no limitan sus objetivos a recuperar el territorio de la RPD y la RPL sino que busca también otros territorios. Es más, a mayor suministro de armas occidentales, mayores serán las exigencias territoriales rusas. Lavrov, que afirmó también que, en las actuales condiciones, no tendría sentido celebrar conversaciones de paz -en realidad el ministro culpó a los socios occidentales de Ucrania por impedir que Kiev pueda tener una postura propia y constructiva-, no precisó a qué territorios aspira en estos momentos Moscú: ¿el objetivo es mantener los territorios ucranianos capturados desde el 24 de febrero o existen aspiraciones de avanzar sobre otros territorios como las ciudades de Járkov o Nikolaev o la región de Odesa?

En cualquiera de los dos casos, el cambio de postura que ha querido ver la prensa occidental no es tal. A pesar de que Kiev las ha utilizado ya para exigir más armas y más rapidez en su entrega, las palabras de Lavrov no reflejan nada que no hubiera quedado claro sobre el terreno. Ya en marzo, la propuesta rusa de garantías de seguridad para Ucrania implicaba la retirada rusa de los territorios ucranianos capturados desde el 24 de febrero (nunca de la RPD y la RPL) dejaba implícita una amenaza: si Ucrania rechazaba negociar la paz en esos términos, se arriesgaría a perder más territorios. Desde entonces, no solo han aumentado la destrucción y la cifra de bajas, sino también los signos de que Moscú no pretende abandonar por voluntad propia territorios como Jerson o el sur de Zaporozhie.

Dejar claro que Rusia ha llegado para quedarse ha sido, desde el uso que Kiev realizó de las retirada rusa de las regiones del norte, una necesidad para garantizar la estabilidad en esos territorios y evitar la sensación de vacío de poder y la incertidumbre de la población ante las intenciones rusas. En esas condiciones, Rusia no podía permitirse dudas de la población sobre las intenciones de Moscú. De ahí que, desde ese momento, comenzara a extenderse el discurso que repetía que “Rusia ha llegado para quedarse”. Las nuevas autoridades no solo recuperaron los monumentos retirados por las antiguas autoridades ucranianas -las estatuas de Lenin, por ejemplo- sino que se han ido instalando poco a poco carteles y monumentos que buscan resaltar esa idea.

Se han recuperado así argumentos tanto de la etapa imperial como de la etapa soviética. En Jerson, carteles recuerdan la orden de Catalina la Grande de fundación de la ciudad y en Melitopol, a Pavel Sudoplatov, agente del NKVD que asesinó al nacionalista ucraniano Evhen Konovalets y que era natural de la localidad. Y la Bandera de la Victoria -prohibida en Ucrania por la ley anticomunista- ha sido quizá el símbolo más utilizado.

La evidente contradicción entre apelar igualmente a símbolos imperiales y soviéticos fue entendida por _The Guardian _como un signo del “vacío ideológico en el corazón del proyecto imperial de Putin en las fronteras de Europa”. Pese a la incoherencia ideológica que suponen muchos de esos actos -especialmente la recuperación de monumentos a Lenin, víctima de duras críticas de Vladimir Putin en el discurso en el que defendió la necesidad de reconocer la independencia de la RPD y la RPL-, su objetivo es claro: recordar el pasado común para construir el futuro.

La guerra hace incierta toda predicción y será la situación militar la que marcará el desarrollo político futuro, con avances y retrocesos. Sin embargo, con sus actos y también con las palabras de las autoridades locales, Rusia ha querido dejar claro en las regiones de Jerson, Zaporozhie e incluso el norte de Járkov, que su intención es no abandonar esos territorios. A pesar del cambio de rumbo que la prensa occidental ha querido ver en las palabras del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, las declaraciones de Lavrov no son más que la constatación verbal de algo que Rusia lleva cuatro meses repitiendo en aquellos territorios más allá de Donbass capturados desde el 24 de febrero.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es curiosas la solución de los reaccionarios al tema demográfico: hacer retroceder a los asalariados al siglo XIX, donde se tenian hijos en la miseria, pero me temo que la gente no es tan imbecil, debereis hacer "mas pedagogia".



En la miseria...no hijo mio, no...EN EL ISLAM.


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me encantaría sabér qiue diantres hacía un ex banquero con pasaporte israelí, a quien solo eligió una pandilla de politicastros corruptos, como Presidente del Consejo de MInistros. Supongo en mi ignorancia que nada bueno.



La portada de el País llora y llora como portavoz de la mafia angloliberal que son. 
Tras ocultarlo ahora "descubren" que gran parte de la opinión pública italiana estaba en contra de ayudar a Ucrania....


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Tengo que disentir, el nivel de distribución de la riqueza fue esencial. A lo largo del imperio y ya de forma descarada a partir del siglo iii, la concentración de la riqueza en el occidente romano llega al nivel de que la riqueza media de un senador del siglo IV era varias veces superior a la de un senador del siglo i. La consecuencia era que los senadores eran tan poderosos que evadían el pago de impuestos - eso lo hacian antes pero no tan fácilmente - y como la riqueza se había concentrado, y ellos tenían esa riqueza y no pagaban, el peso caía sobre los pequeños y medianos propietarios asi como sobre la burguesía urbana comercial e industrial de las ciudades romanas , que además de pagar que estaba obligada a asumir los puestos de magistrados municipales, decuriones y diunviros, los cuales eran últimos eran algo así como los senadores, recaudadores de impuestos, pretores y consules de cada ciudad romana, lo cual llevaba asociadas unas cargas tales como pagar todos los espectáculos y obras públicas, y responder con su patrimonio de los impuestos no cobrados. Todos ello llevo a que muchos miembros de las aristocracias urbanas huyeran de sus obligaciones - anakhoresys- o acabasen en la ruina y sus propiedades en manos de los grandes terratenientes senatoriales, que también se quedaban con las tierras de los pequeños y medianos propietarios que no podían pagar sus impuestos más los que no pagaban los senadores, y acababan como arrendatarios y siervos en sus propias tierras. Así, la sociedad romana acaba dividida en potentiores - los senadores y la parte superior de los equites, la antigua clase media romana- y los humiliores - la mayor parte de los equites, la burguesía y los pequeños y medianos propietarios agricolas-.
> 
> Ello provoca que los potentiores se convierten en señores feudales que directamente prefieren pagar a los jefes bárbaros en vez de al estado centra, convirtiéndose en la clase dominante económica de los reinos bárbaros salvo británia. Y sólo dos siglos después, en parte por fusión con las élites bárbaras, tienen que compartir ese poder en algunas regiones, pero fusionados con las élites bárbaras. En otras como Aquitania siguieron mandando.
> 
> En el este sin embargo, el gobierno de Constantinopla tenía un senado formado no solo por algunos antiguos aristócratas, sino por homini novii que provenían de la administración y de la burguesia urbana. Ello, junto con la ventaja de estar en una zona con más relaciones comerciales, permitió tener más fuentes de ingresos y la supervivencia de esas clases medias que sostenían al estado. Además en esta zona los senadores no tenían ni de lejos la riqueza acumulada de los occidentales, por lo que su poder era inferior y no podía enfrentarse al estádo en el tema fiscal de la misma manera



 
Describes de forma fantástica la FEUDALIZACIÓN.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dura lex, sed lex. Eso sí, en otros lugares los condenan a la pena capital sólo por ser gays, como en el país donde se va a celebrar el mundial de fútbol.




Los rebeldes “moderados” de Siria apoyados por Occidente los tiraban por las azoteas de los edificios.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No he querido citarte antes porque paso de citar mensajes que a su vez citan a ignorados. Sobre la "ideología del aborto" al menos Stalin y Ceaușescu lo prohibieron, el conducător además de forma muy severa.
> Vale la pena recordar que antes de la destrucción de la izquierda por el troskoposmodernismo Federica Montseny dijo que ella no era feminista sino humanista y el Che que la homosexualidad era un vicio burgués. Y es que lo personal NO es político....



No sé de qué mensaje haces referencia para construir este. Respecto de la izquierda, ya lo he dicho otras veces y me mantengo en mi opinión, es un movimiento desestabilizador desde el principio, creado por el mismo tipo de gente que ahora quiere destruir Rusia, nos ha engañado por la falsa pandemia y está llevando el mundo al caos: el Imperio Anglosajón. Otra cosa es que en la izquierda haya habido personajes que creían en esas ideas y que dentro de esa amalgama ideológica hubiesen aspectos positivos. Cosas buenas las puedes encontrar incluso en el nazismo. Las ideologías suelen estar mezcladas con ellas para ser admisibles y cumplir los objetivos para los que fueron creadas, y están adaptadas al pensar y sentir del momento histórico de las sociedades donde se implementan.

La cuestión es que todas dividen a las masas, cuando es bien sabido que una nación dividida contra si misma no puede prevalecer. En eso consiste.


----------



## Señor X (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> estas fotos son del ataque previo (en esta web puedes ver el ataque anterior y el nuevo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, que te refieres a este nuevo ataque:

Eso es NADA. Dos planchas de acero y palante. ¿Por qué desinformas? ¿Por qué dices que está destruido y que unos rusos embolsados y patatin y patatán? La gente pasa sin problemas. Para ya. Si pones algo, que no sean tablas de excel o mapitas con simbolos puestos con los cojones morenos de un propagandista. Pon videos reales en donde se vea lo que afirmas, como es el caso. Y no, un grupo de tanques ucranianos queriendo hacerlos pasar por rusos, no es información veraz, que eso ya lo has intentado. Estás a un paso de que te meta en el ignore. Si quisiera desinformación, encendería la TV, si tuviese.


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La portada de el País llora y llora como portavoz de la mafia angloliberal que son.
> Tras ocultarlo ahora "descubren" que gran parte de la opinión pública italiana estaba en contra de ayudar a Ucrania....



En España sin embargo toda la población esta incondicionalmente a favor del Sancho Panza de Kiev y de apoyarle mandandole todo lo que tengamos chortinas incluidas ... Estos italianos es que son muy raros.


----------



## damnun_infectum (21 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Vamos a ver, a veces no es necesario establecer un plan de inversión financiera colosal, dotarlos de equipos modernizados (no bloqueo) sino simplemente adoptar medidas favorables para ese país. En ese aspecto la Unión europea tiene el SPG (Sistema de Preferencias Generalizadas) para los países en desarrollo que permiten que los productos que vienen de países en desarrollo (adivina, no está Venezuela ni Cuba) se les reduzcan o se le eliminen las tasas arancelarias y es mucho más favorable que un tratado de libre comercio porque en en el SPG no hay reciprocidad alguna. Este sistema favorece el crecimiento de esos países y porque no decirlo, la deslocalización. En este sistema estuvo metido Rusia, está metido India, Vietnam, etc. En la propia China, que estuvo incluida hasta hace poco, reconoce que su crecimiento ha sido en gran parte a esa política.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No amigo...está Vd. muy verde, o piensa que aquí estamos tontos.
En los países que cita, esas políticas comunitarias SON PARA FAVORECER A LAS EMPRESAS DEL EURO STOXX 50, que deslocalizan la producción allí donde la corrupción y la mano de obra semi esclava le son más propicias; ello por no hablar del precio de la propiedad, del agua o de la inexistencia de políticas medioambientales. Y todo ello para competir de forma desleal con las empresas y productores autóctonos, y evadir tributos en plan bestia.
En Ukrania, por ejemplo, hace ya bastantes años, más de la mitad de las tierras y producción estaban en manos de multinacionales. Y Europa junto con USA es un cáncer colaborativo, por ello cuando le pisas un huevo a la bolsa usana, grita Europa y viceversa.
Ah que no...?.








Sé quién ganará en Ucrania


Fondos de inversión y multinacionales agrícolas están controlando las fértiles tierras ucranianas




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los rebeldes “moderados” de Siria apoyados por Occidente los tiraban por las azoteas de los edificios.



Si no llegan a ser moderados que les hubieran hecho??


----------



## damnun_infectum (21 Jul 2022)

Noticia del 2015:









Ucrania usa conflicto para vender tierras a multinacionales


El partido La Izquierda de Alemania, asegura que el conflicto ucraniano es usado como excusa para vender labrantíos a empresas extranjeras.




www.telesurtv.net





Podéis comprobar que la operación especial caza del nazi, se le está atragantando a empresas como DUPONT, cuya caída el bolsa es meteórica.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En España sin embargo toda la población esta incondicionalmente a favor del Sancho Panza de Kiev y de apoyarle mandandole todo lo que tengamos chortinas incluidas ... Estos italianos es que son muy raros.




En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si no llegan a ser moderados que les hubieran hecho??




La etiqueta "_moderados_" se la puso Occidente.
"_moderados_" = AlQaeda = ISIS


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
> Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
> Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”



No hay duda de que somos los retrasados de Europa y sufrimos las consecuencias ...


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Lo principal del informe del *Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪En las direcciones de Kharkiv, Slovyansk y Kramatorsk, la Federación Rusa bombardeó posiciones de las AFU con artillería de cañón y cohetes. Los rusos también llevaron a cabo operaciones de combate cerca de Ivano-Daryivka y los combates allí continúan.
▪En la dirección de Bakhmut, la Federación Rusa está tratando de crear las condiciones para una ofensiva sobre Bakhmut y para tomar la central térmica de Uglegorsk. Llevó a cabo acciones de asalto para apoderarse de este último. Continúan los combates en la zona de Novoluganskoye.
▪La Federación Rusa bombardeó sistemáticamente infraestructuras militares en Avdiivka, Novopavlivske y Zaporizhzhia. Mejora el equipamiento de ingeniería de las posiciones defensivas en determinados puntos.
▪En la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsk, Rusia concentró sus esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones y bombardeó sistemáticamente las infraestructuras.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cada día más subnormales
> 
> *Drones ucranianos atacan la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, Ucrania *
> 
> ...



Ya hay que ser hijo de la grandisima puta...

Mira en esto coincido con el sector rojo...NO MERCY...NO PRISIONERS TAKEN...


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

El jefe del Estado Mayor de la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU., Charles Brown, no descartó que Occidente pueda llegar a suministrar aviones de combate a Ucrania

"Hay estadounidenses (aviones), hay Gripen de Suecia, hay Eurofighter o Rafale. Así que hay una serie de plataformas diferentes que podrían ir a Ucrania", cita la publicación Politico la respuesta del general a la pregunta de NBC News en el foro de seguridad de Aspen.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
> Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
> Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”



Pero tampoco es de extrañar ese cacao mental si la información que recibes es la que se transmite a través de los medios informativos habitualmente manipulados de este país.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Rusia y Ucrania todavía tienen margen para las conversaciones de paz, según ha declarado el portavoz presidencial ruso Dmitriy Peskov.

"Ni el presidente [Vladímir Putin] ni el ministro [de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov] han hablado nunca de cerrar la puerta a las negociaciones", dijo Peskov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

La administración estatal regional de Kherson informa de un nuevo intento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de atacar el puente Antonov en Kherson. Se dispararon 12 misiles HIMARS - todos fueron derribados









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
> Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
> Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”



La mera consecuencia de la manipulación de masas ampliamente comentada aquí.
Un pueblo cada vez menos instruido y más condicionado por emociones bombardeadas sin descanso por los panfletos de los ministerios.
Una mezcla de "un mundo feliz" y "1984".


----------



## pgas (21 Jul 2022)

*Martyanov: Porque son incompetentes.*

El teniente coronel Daniel Davies hace la pregunta razonable, mientras sigue repitiendo todos esos tropos de propaganda de Ukie acerca de que Rusia está "ensangrentada" en SMO y sobre Holy HIMARS, el título de su artículo plantea este problema: _¿Por qué seguimos escuchando la 'TV'? ' ¿Generales en Ucrania? _El escribe:



> _Al escuchar los comentarios de televisión y las entrevistas de los generales estadounidenses retirados, uno sería perdonado por creer que Rusia está contra las cuerdas y que Ucrania estaba ganando la guerra. Sin embargo, al observar la realidad del campo de batalla sobre el terreno en Ucrania, rápidamente se hace evidente que los alardes de los generales continúan una tendencia de una década de proclamaciones optimistas de combate que con demasiada frecuencia resultan ser desastrosamente incorrectas. Los medios estadounidenses, el Congreso y el público deben comenzar a aplicar un poco más de escrutinio a lo que dicen estos oficiales._



La respuesta a esto es muy simple: incompetencia y celos profesionales. SMO y Ucrania, lo mismo que Georgia en 2008, y lo mismo que Siria, y lo mismo que Ucrania ahora demostraron una demolición no solo de los mejores representantes de Estados Unidos en períodos de tiempo determinados, sino que descubrieron un pensamiento fantástico del ejército estadounidense sobre la guerra moderna. La mayoría, con algunas excepciones notables, los profesionales militares occidentales exhibieron una enorme falta de comprensión no solo de Rusia (eso se espera de muchos), sino incluso de una comprensión básica de las escalas de movilización económica, las realidades operativas y estratégicas. El 99% de los oficiales militares de los EE. UU. de cualquier pronóstico y explicación, ya sea en la televisión o por escrito, no solo estaban y están equivocados, sino que plantean la cuestión de la idoneidad profesional.

Davies enumera todos los nombres, tan familiares, de Petraeus, Keane, Hodges, Hertling, que continúan avergonzándose como aficionados militares en su visión de SMO. Pero son solo la punta del iceberg, lo suficiente como para echar un vistazo a las opiniones personales de Andrew Bacevich y al "análisis" militar del llamado Instituto Quincy para el arte de gobernar responsable.(en realidad, la organización financiada por Cohen y Soros) que encabeza; uno no puede quitarse la impresión de que, lejos de ser un ex oficial de cuadro del ejército de los EE. UU., Bacevich simplemente está atrapado en las realidades de las interminables y humillantes debacles militares de los EE. educación militar que NO ES una colección de minucias tácticas sino que debe descansar sobre una base sólida de la ciencia militar. Davies todavía no proporciona la definición de "ensangrentado", pero ¿alguien les ha dicho a los profesionales militares de EE. UU. que cualquier documento serio de nivel operativo contiene lo que en ruso se llama normativas (normatividad) que describen rangos en pérdidas de personal y equipo según los tipos de operaciones? que van desde capturar el pueblo, pueblo o ciudad hasta una batalla de tamaño de división con diferentes tipos de oponentes. Evidentemente, los oficiales estadounidenses nunca han oído hablar de ellos, a pesar de que son de conocimiento común. Entonces, ¿qué es "ensangrentado", entonces? ¿Y cuál es la definición de "significativo"? Davies no responde a esta pregunta.



> _Sin duda, los rusos están ensangrentados y han sufrido una pérdida significativa de equipo, pero no hay evidencia en el campo de batalla de que estén "agotados". La mayor parte de la artillería prometida por Occidente ya ha sido entregada y, hasta la fecha, no ha logrado ni siquiera frenar el avance de Rusia a través del Donbas, y mucho menos detenerlo. Los lanzadores HIMARS han permitido a Ucrania atacar muy por detrás de las líneas rusas y han causado graves daños en la retaguardia del enemigo. No obstante, incluso eso no ha resultado en ninguna reducción observable en el bombardeo diario de artillería sobre las posiciones ucranianas._



Parece que la mayoría de esos profesionales militares de EE. UU. cuando hablan de operaciones de armas combinadas REALES carecen incluso de una comprensión básica del papel de la defensa aérea moderna, especialmente de tal calidad como la tropa rusa (voiskovaya) AD, que despliega una variedad de sistemas AD de alta gama que van desde manpads hasta Tor M2, Buk M3 y S-300V4, que ya se desempeñaron extremadamente bien en la defensa de la posición de las fuerzas rusas y las áreas de retaguardia, incluido el mismo HIMARS (en ruso) muy promocionado y extremadamente sobrevalorado.. Todos esos son objetivos estándar para la defensa aérea rusa, pero parece que muchos oficiales de EE. UU. todavía no pueden comprender este hecho, lo cual no es sorprendente, considerando el hecho de que el ejército de EE. UU. Nunca luchó en la era moderna bajo el impacto de fuego constante a la profundidad operativa y simplemente no tiene sistemas que estén diseñados para tales clases de objetivos. Davies continúa y admite:



> _Los fundamentos más importantes de la guerra, los fundamentos de las operaciones de combate, casi todos residen en el lado ruso. Desde las Cumbres del G7, el G20 y la OTAN, no ha habido contribuciones adicionales a gran escala de armamento moderno prometidas a Ucrania. La cantidad de equipo hasta la fecha ha sido un par de cientos de tubos de artillería, alrededor de 250 tanques de la era soviética y unos pocos cientos de vehículos de transporte de personal de la era de Vietnam. Acumulativamente, todo este equipo, incluido el HIMARS, no es una fracción del tipo de equipo que Ucrania necesitaría para lanzar una contraofensiva.. Entonces, la idea de que Ucrania podría detener la ofensiva actual de Rusia y luego hacer la transición a una contraofensiva para hacer retroceder a las tropas de Putin, como Hodges dijo que creía que sucedería antes de finales de este año, no tiene una base válida sobre el terreno en Ucrania. Pero tales proclamaciones optimistas y color de rosa que están desconectadas de las realidades del campo de batalla no son nuevas para los generales activos y retirados de Estados Unidos durante las últimas dos décadas. Tome estos ejemplos de la Operación Libertad Iraquí. _



Qué puedo decir. El problema aquí no es lo que Ucrania necesita, sino lo que EE. UU. y sus perros falderos de la OTAN pueden proporcionar y ya sabemos lo que sucedió con las existencias estadounidenses de los muy promocionados y, naturalmente, enormemente sobrevalorados, Stingers, Javelins y M-777. Es un buen negocio para los contratistas de defensa en los EE. UU. que necesitarán reponer las reservas enormemente disminuidas de tales armas, pero, por el amor de Dios, ¿podemos detener esta BS con "tomar estos ejemplos de la Operación Libertad Iraquí". Solo puedo repetir lo que la mayoría de los oficiales estadounidenses nunca escucharon, el estratega ruso/soviético Alexander Svechin, quien presenta al Jefe del Estado Mayor General Valery Gerasimov cita de vez en cuando: "Cada guerra representa un caso aislado, que requiere una comprensión de su propia lógica particular, su propio carácter único". La tediosa comparación de lo que equivalía a disparar pavo de atrás, mal equipado, mal entrenado, mal abastecido, analfabeto en muchos casos e incompetentemente condujo al Ejército de Saddam, que ni siquiera tenía una fuerza aérea operativa y defensa aérea, a Rusia luchando contra el mejor representante de EE. UU., que durante 8 años fue abastecido , entrenado y ahora C2-ed por oficiales de EE. UU. y el Reino Unido, es simplemente risible. Pero Davies está algo de acuerdo:



> _El peligro de este tipo de declaraciones es que dan falsas esperanzas al pueblo de Ucrania, dan una imagen inexacta al pueblo estadounidense de lo que es posible y animan al Congreso a seguir financiando una estrategia que casi con seguridad fracasará. Como mínimo, es hora de comenzar a ver las afirmaciones rutinariamente optimistas de algunos de nuestros generales activos y retirados con más escepticismo. _



Oh, creo que el peligro de estas declaraciones está muy subestimado, porque, a juzgar por la corriente de tonterías incompetentes y militarmente analfabetas que los profesionales militares de EE. ¿Los oficiales no son tan buenos para empezar? Si entienden, cosa que empiezo a dudar ahora, lo que está pasando y lanzan sus tonterías con fines propagandísticos, eso los descalifica totalmente como profesionales honorables, pero si creen su propio absurdo y su psicoparloteo pseudooperacional y pseudoestratégico, entonces tenemos un problema: es posible que, en algún momento, intenten entrar en contacto directo con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y sufran una derrota catastrófica, lo que, inevitablemente, empujará a Estados Unidos, que no
Quedo constancia: las Fuerzas Armadas de EE. UU. nunca lucharon en defensa de su propio país. El único tipo de guerra que conocen las fuerzas armadas de los EE. UU. es la naval, en la que la Marina de los EE. UU. mantuvo una superioridad tanto cuantitativa como cualitativa sobre sus rivales más cercanos durante un tiempo; en términos de guerra terrestre, siempre fue una guerra expedicionaria, y los logros de las fuerzas terrestres de los EE. UU. sido más que decepcionante. Tormenta del Desierto jugó una broma cruel al ejército estadounidense y su doctrina de combate y políticas de adquisición, lo que resultó en un fracaso en Irak y luego en la humillación de Afganistán. El ejército moderno de EE. UU. no puede luchar y ganar una guerra convencional con "compañeros" modernos sin sufrir pérdidas del orden de 1000-1500 KIA por día y una pérdida masiva de equipos, incluido un "valor" de relaciones públicas muy alto, como aviones de combate o barcos.
Aquellas personas en el ejército de los EE. UU. que entienden eso, no hacen que se escuchen sus voces y, en cambio, a todos se nos trata con nada más que propaganda jingoísta, absoluta rusofobia y simples mentiras de personas que, según todas las medidas, no están listas para enfrentar las realidades de la guerra que, citando al coronel Douglas MacGregor, se ve así:



> _En 110 días de lucha contra el ejército alemán en Francia durante 1918, la Fuerza Expedicionaria del Ejército de EE. UU. sufrió 318 000 bajas, incluidas 110 000 muertas en acción. Ese es el tipo de letalidad que esperan las fuerzas estadounidenses en una guerra futura con ejércitos reales, fuerzas aéreas, defensas aéreas y poder naval. Ignorar esta realidad es el camino hacia futuras derrotas y el declive estadounidense. Es hora de mirar más allá de las conmovedoras imágenes de soldados de infantería asaltando nidos de ametralladoras creados por Hollywood y ver la guerra como lo que es y será en el futuro: el exterminio despiadado del enemigo con una potencia de fuego precisa y devastadora desde el mar, desde el aire, desde el espacio y desde la potencia de fuego móvil y blindada en tierra._



Es un hecho bien conocido que hoy en día el Pentágono tiene muchos oficiales estadounidenses que manejan los sistemas de armas estadounidenses en Ucrania y hacen más que eso: recopilan todos los datos posibles sobre las operaciones de las fuerzas rusas. No va a ayudar, porque el problema de Estados Unidos es mucho más profundo que incluso la doctrina de lucha o la estrategia nacional, aunque siempre defectuosa e inviable. Es metafísico: es difícil replicar o responder a las respuestas tecnológicas y culturales de Rusia a la guerra. No puedes comprar esta experiencia histórica y cultura de guerra. Siempre estará fuera de alcance. Por eso sonrío cuando las mismas personas que produjeron la debacle en Afganistán aseguran al público estadounidense que ya aprendieron y aplicaron las "lecciones" de SMO. Engañan al público porque Estados Unidos no pelea como Rusia y nunca lo hizo. Nunca lo hará y no se puede evitar, porque al final es la propia historia la que es la mayor maestra para los que quieren aprender. La clase político-militar estadounidense no sólo no quiere aprender, es incapaz de aprender y el muro de BS que rodea a SMO en los EE.UU., sobre el que escribe Davies, es la mejor prueba de ello. Sin mencionar el hecho de que los mejores y más brillantes fueron retirados del ejército estadounidense durante décadas.

Trad Goo


como dijo alguien, el pentágono es la mayor empresa comunista del mundo, auditorías, qué es eso??? la sucursal europeda


----------



## John Nash (21 Jul 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | El ministerio de Defensa de Japón, alarmado por las amenazas de Rusia


Ucrania y Rusia firman hoy en Turquía un acuerdo para permitir la exportación de grano. Se calcula que en los puertos ucranianos hay más de 20 millone




www.elmundo.es





China saca conclusiones de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania que la llevan a inclinarse por el uso de la fuerza contra Taiwán, de modo que la pregunta no es si invadirá sino cuándo y cómo, ha señalado el jefe de la CIA.

La inteligencia estadounidense también ha descartado *la "mala salud" *de *VladimirPutin* indicando que "no hay datos" que lo prueben.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

*Sobre la formación acelerada de las unidades especiales*

Tras la retirada de la guarnición rusa de la Isla de la Serpiente, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tienen recursos libres para desplegarse en otras zonas: la zona de Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog.

Sin embargo, el personal de la 35ª Brigada de Marines Independientes, que estaba estacionada en la región de Odessa, sigue allí.

Debido a las pérdidas en el sector del frente de Krivoy Rog, donde está desplegado uno de los batallones de la brigada, se ha organizado un proceso de entrenamiento de emergencia en los suburbios de Odessa para los marines de los ciudadanos movilizados.

El entrenamiento en el uso de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea portátiles y de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea portátiles se lleva a cabo bajo la supervisión de instructores extranjeros en el campo de entrenamiento situado en los alrededores de la localidad de Nati. Los reclutas de la aldea de Altestovo, en la orilla del estuario de Khadzhibey, practican el proceso de desembarco en una costa no equipada. Los bosques cercanos están vigilados y la entrada está estrictamente prohibida.

Los instructores y el personal militar de las fuerzas especiales viven desde abril en un sanatorio especializado para niños en el pueblo de Kholodnaya Balka, que también está vigilado por el perímetro de la instalación. Las unidades de defensa militar se han apostado en la fábrica de ladrillos del pueblo de Nerubayskoye.

Los reservistas se encuentran en la base del 35º cuerpo en el pueblo de Dachnoye. Hace unos días se llevaron a cabo ataques con misiles contra el lugar de despliegue de los marines, así como contra el puesto de mando de reserva de una agrupación de fuerzas disímiles de las AFU.

Las armas y el equipo militar se encuentran en la antigua fábrica de vino y la empresa de maquinaria agrícola de Kholodnaya Balka.

Coordenadas de las instalaciones:

▪ Sanatorio infantil en Kholodna Balka: 46.613261, 30.589195
▪ Campo de entrenamiento cerca del pueblo de Nati: 46.581199, 30.6161
▪ Base de los 35 RRMP en Dachnoye: 46.5825720, 30.5590590
▪ Patio de ladrillos en Nerubayskoye: 46.577383,30.621816
▪ La fortaleza en Kholodnaya Balka: 46.596978,30.569941
▪ Empresa de maquinaria agrícola:
46.603651,30.577364
▪ Bodega: 46.607350,30.582644









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Durante el bombardeo de ayer de las aldeas de Zhuravlyovka y Nekhoteyevka por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, un diputado resultó mortalmente herido. En Nekhoteyevka, uno de los cohetes explotó cerca del diputado local Mykola Degtyarev, de 63 años. La víctima murió por múltiples heridas de metralla. También se quemaron 20 hectáreas de trigo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Ayer parece ser que los rusos tomaron un pequeño pueblo sobre una colina en el Sureste de Artemivsk ... Se llama Vesela Dolyna y les da control de fuego sobre dos carreteras y la posibilidad de realizar ataques hacía la zona sur de Uglegorsk para acabar con las tropas allí presentes ... Atención porque puede ser la nueva ruptura tipo Popasna que acaba por desestabilizar toda la línea defensiva:





La importancia es que una posición elevada de la zona al igual que lo era Popasna ... Desde ahí se divisan y se controlan perfectamente y sin necesidad de drones ni nada las carreteras y las posiciones hacía el Sur.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro, coño, todo el mundo sabe que una bandera roja con una hoz y un martillo es un símbolo que no significa nada.
> 
> Como este:
> 
> ...



Al menos NO SE ARREPIENTEN DE SU PASADO....NO AVERGUENZAN A SUS PADRES Y ABUELOS...NO TRATAN DE REESCRIBIR LA HISTORIA Y LOS HECHOS COMPROBADOS QUE LA SUSTENTAN...Y NO CAMBIAN LOS NOMBRES DE LAS CALLES, LOS MONUMENTOS, LAS CRUCES E IGLESIAS QUE FORMAN PARTE SI O SI DE SU PASADO...tienen muchas menos posibilidades que nosotros de volver a tropezar con las mismas piedras.

Han superado sus errores...y se han perdonado.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Claro guapetón.
> Y esta es la bandera de la Unicef, que lo que pasa es que no estamos bien de la vista.



Deberias leer bien la simbologia de las cosas...

Eso ni mas ni menos demuestra que a pesar de la abrasion caustica que supuso la epoca estalinista para la sociedad rusa, para el pueblo ruso en su conjunto...los rojos no han conseguido, a los años, apropiarse de un simbolo que todos consideran suyo.

Como dijo la famosa Bakica: "Esa es la bandera por la que lucharon mis padres...y tu la estas pisando...".

Es algo fascinante cuando un NESTOR 4 (capullo rojo cabron) se da cuenta que en otras sociedades no han perdido toda logica y la mas simple coherencia.

Sencillamente, esa bandera les representa a todos...ROJOS Y NO ROJOS.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No me cambies de película. Me estabas recriminando que yo afirmaba que eran un grupo de iguales. Con pregunta rodeada de tropecientos signos de interrogación y todo.
> Bájate los humos y reconocelo.
> 
> 
> _*¿Grupo de iguales???*... te refieres a la China o Rusia que hoy quieren sentarse en la misma mesa que el Tio Sam..._



Tú no te enterás ni de lo que escribes... me hablas de grupos de iguales, dando por sentado que occidente NO EXISTE, pero... pero... pero...

HAY UN GRUPO DE IGUALES según tú que es la ANGLOSFERA (para quíen no lo sepa, Inglaterra, EE.UU., Canada, Australia, Nueva Zelanda) y los demás DE OCCIDENTE son subditos... LOS ESCRIBISTE TU.

Occidente y anglosfera siendo términos manidos representan grupos RECONOCIBLES de países con sus cuitas e intereses y por supuesto LUCHAS DE PODER... NI HAY SUBDITOS, NI HAY AMOS:

- HAY PODERES y en función de ellos INTERESES...

Y yo te pregunté: ¿Grupo de iguales?... y te di referencias a quíen podrías poner en ese grupo de iguales o aspirar a ese grupo de iguales, te aumenté más a VER SI TE ENTERABAS y me explicabas QUÉ ES ESO DE GRUPO DE IGUALES...

*Te recrimino a ti y a la gente como tú, vuestra falta TOTAL y ABSOLUTA de mínimo OBJETIVISMO en el análisis y con ello la caída en la contradicción*... que NO TE ENTERES ES UN PROBLEMA tuyo y MUY GRAVE...

No existe NINGUN GRUPO DE IGUALES, no existe; SIMPLEMENTE, ni ANGLOSFERA, ni OCCIDENTE, ni ONU, ni BRICS, ni... existen lucha de poderes e intereses, zonas y grupos de poder e interes, ventajas e inconvenientes, etc... Turquía y Rusia o EE.UU. no son para nada iguales, pero hoy hay intereses que imponen que Turquía mantenga una posición de cierta igualdad, circunstancias, pero IMPORTANTES y aprovechables, PERO ¿¿¿¿IGUALES????

Y SEGUIRÁS SIN ENTERARTE...

Pero para que lo ENTIENDAS A LAS CLARAS:

- NO HAY NINGUNA ANGLOSFERA DE IGUALES (Alemania bajo el pié de Inglaterra, amos no me hodas), y NO, NO HAY SUBDITOS EN OCCIDENTE, lo mismo que en un matrimonio en España nadie está atado a él... ¿¿¿¿ok????...

De lo que acontece hoy en Ucrania es INMENSAMENTE más culpable MERKEL y la Alemania que la amparó (cuidado que Francia no se queda para nada atrás)y elevo al altar de la gloria y que MUCHOS CRITICAMOS HASTA LA EXTENUACIÓN, que Biden, que no es más que un tipo que pretende seguir manteniendo al Tio Sam en su posición de dominio, por muy estúpidamente que lo haga...

DEJAR de mirar LA PAJA EN EL OJO AJENO y centraros en la viga en el propio...

Sigues sin entenderlo: 

- PUES ESPABILA, que no hay cosa peor que mirar de manera INADECUADA los problemas de uno...

Si vives en España, el problema de sus élites no está en ellas, ESTA EN TI. 

Es demasiado vuestro proceder de buscar SIEMPRE FUERA y con cualquier excusa la culpabilidad de vuestras desgracias en los demás...

¿Estás casado y te sientes subyugado por tu esposa y es debido a la legislación patria que te obliga a seguir siendo un CALZONAZOS???... tú calzonazos no eres, tú lo que eres es un cabroncete comodón al que le van bien lloriquear y seguir manteniendo su situación, para no tener que enfrentarse al TERROR de que MAMI-ESPOSA desaparezca... ¿Lo entiendes así?...

O tengo que volver a remarcarte lo que dijiste...

MADURA.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Jul 2022)

¿Escocido eh?
Tranquilo, se te pasará.

Hala, a esparragar por ahí.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> No amigo...está Vd. muy verde, o piensa que aquí estamos tontos.
> En los países que cita, esas políticas comunitarias SON PARA FAVORECER A LAS EMPRESAS DEL EURO STOXX 50, que deslocalizan la producción allí donde la corrupción y la mano de obra semi esclava le son más propicias; ello por no hablar del precio de la propiedad, del agua o de la inexistencia de políticas medioambientales. Y todo ello para competir de forma desleal con las empresas y productores autóctonos, y evadir tributos en plan bestia.
> En Ukrania, por ejemplo, hace ya bastantes años, más de la mitad de las tierras y producción estaban en manos de multinacionales. Y Europa junto con USA es un cáncer colaborativo, por ello cuando le pisas un huevo a la bolsa usana, grita Europa y viceversa.
> Ah que no...?.
> ...



Efectivamente es usted muy tonto y muy cuñado.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU avisa a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania,*
> Estados Unidos advirtió este miércoles a Irán de que sería "una mala idea" ayudar a Rusia en Ucrania, en medio de las informaciones sobre el* posible envío por parte de Teherán de drones a Moscú*.
> 
> "Aconsejaríamos a Irán que no lo haga. Creemos que es realmente, realmente una mala idea", apuntó el secretario de Defensa de EEUU, *Lloyd Austin*, en una rueda de prensa en el Pentágono, en respuesta a una pregunta sobre la posible asistencia militar iraní a Rusia.
> ...



TERRORÍFICO... ¿es peor IDEA que bombardear con misiles una base del Tio Sam?... no sé yo...

Bueno, quizás el militar es a la vez un hombre de bien y entiende que los rusos NO VAN A PAGAR a Irán y a sabiendas de que los iranies están siendo sancionados por el Tio Sam y no lo están pasando bien, pues se siente en la obligación moral de advertir a los IRANIES de que LOS RUSOS SON MAL PAGADORES... 

OTRA ya es la NOTICIA en sí misma:

- Rusia se abastecerá en IRAN... da igual que ellos lo desmientan, al fin y al cabo la INTELIGENCIA AMERICANA de LAS ARMAS DE DESTRUCCIÓN MASIVA está consciente de lo que hay...

Qué puede salir mal si lo que tienes es este NIVEL DE INCOMPETENCIA???????


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Offtopic de Ecoñomia ...




Supongo que los salarios también serán un 4 % más altos ... ahhhh, eso no ... Solo la cesta de la compra.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que si China quiere hacer algo con Taiwan, es el momento. Es evidente que EEUU le tiene ganas a China y que está dispuesto a usar a Europa y a la Otan contra ellos. Ahora que están entretenidos con Rusia sería su mejor momento (y que de paso han gastado armamento que podrían enviar como están haciendo con Rusia...aunque en este caso no se si la UE se atrevería a hacerlo por mucho que lo ordene EEUU) Y a Rusia también le harían un favor porque se desviaría un poco la atención de ellos. Es curioso la cantidad de fregados en que está metiendo EEUU al resto de paises, por su propio interés económico.

¿Apostamos por lo de no obligar de aquí a dos meses? Enviará el gas Español (ese que se sigue comprando más caro a EEUU sin necesitarlo) a Alemania que es el que manda (u otro país similar) y aquí tendremos restricciones para que los paises que mandan en la UE puedan seguir teniendo sus fábricas a pleno funcionamiento (o lo más cercano a este, a costa de empresas Españolas que no podrán asumir el coste de la subida energética)

*Ribera insiste en que habrá "recomendaciones" pero no imposiciones energéticas*
La vicepresidenta tercer y ministra para la Transición Ecológica, *Teresa Ribera*, ha insistido este jueves que el Gobierno *instará a consumidores y empresas a ahorrar energía*, pero *"no va a aprobar una ley que obligue a bajar el termostato"*, van a ser "recomendaciones" pero no imposiciones.


Yo no se si estos tios van colocados o qué. En menos de 4 meses quieren haber ganado la guerra (y conquistado Crimea que también "van" a por ella como ha dicho Zelenski muchas veces) Y por supuesto Zelenski con sus invenciones habituales intentado convencer a los estúpidos de que Rusia va a conquistar toda Europa para que ayuden a EEUU Zelenksi a seguir en poder.


*Ucrania quiere ganar la guerra antes del invierno*
*Ucrania *quiere *expulsar a los rusos de su territorio* antes del *invierno *con la ayuda de más armas occidentales *para evitar que las tropas enemigas tengan la oportunidad de atrincherarse y fortalecer su defensa*, mientras que *Rusia *ha ampliado la geografía de su campaña militar más allá del objetivo inicial del *Donbás*.
"Después de (la llegada del) invierno, *los rusos tendrán más tiempo para atrincherarse y será más difícil. Nos están arrastrando a eso*, pero es muy importante no darles esa oportunidad", dijo Andriy Yermak, el jefe de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*.

Rusia está probando en Ucrania todo lo que se puede usar contra otros países europeos", Zelenski


----------



## Argentium (21 Jul 2022)

*El Mercosur rechazó que Volodimir Zelenski hable en la cumbre del jueves.
No hubo consenso entre los gobiernos para habilitar una comunicación con el presidente de Ucrania.*


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A cuantos ninis de hoy en día...de esos que practican el mataleon con ancianas de Barcelona....les vendría de lujo ese buen sargento. Y encima que no se quejen...que en otros países además de inflarte a hostias...te cortan una manita. Y por supuesto....mataría por ver a esa horda de influencers, tiktokers y vagas del reino...el primer día de mili, después de haberle cortado sus melenas Pantene casi al cero. Cuanta tontería íbamos a quitar.



Financiar del bolsillo de los españoles la reunión de diversos LUMPENES de toda la geografía patria en un mismo lugar...

¿Qué podría salir mal ahí???... El problema de gente como tú es que no sabeis lo que decís... ni escuchais a los que os hablan y os dicen QUE SUCEDIA EN LA MILI...

Imagina por un momento que en esos cuartelillos reunes a un MARA de Cordoba y le das a conocer a uno de Barcelona o a un musulman, que lo mismo da ideologizado... eah, tú haz apuestas a ver qué sale...

Porque el problema es que la gente como tú no escucha... CREE SABER QUE SI PASA ESTO seguro que pasará aquello, PERO... ¿CREER???'... AMIGO...

Algunos conocimos gente que se fue a la mili siendo un trabajador muy eficaz y productivo y volvió tras esos DUROS Y LARGOS TIEMPOS perdidos en no hacer más que amigos, conocidos y... se piró a las Baleares y... volvió echo un pincel, de ahí al tráfico y posteriormente a la cárcel, pero...

La mili era una mierda, que no aportaba nada, SALVO CONOCIDOS Y AMISTADES muchas veces TREMENDAMENTE PROFUNDAS... 

Años, cantidad de años después aún se recordaba a aquellos con los que la habías compartido... y conste que yo no la hice, pero... era escuchar a quienes la hicieron, oir todas sus cantidades de vivencias y...

NO, EN LA MILI no acababas haciendo nada bueno... pero nada y para nada... eso sí, vivencias y amistades NORMALMENTE se solían hacer unas cuantas... y luego estaba lo de comprar amistades para que no la pasaras en mala hora, pero esa ya era algo patrio y muy arraigado...

A quíen le salía a cuenta la MILI era a la oficialidad y a sus familias que OBTENÍAN una paga extra a poco que fueran conocidos... 

Si eres familiar de un oficial entiendo tu punto de vista... fuera de eso... en fin...


----------



## Argentium (21 Jul 2022)

*El Ministro de **economía* *alemán** Habeck **dará** una **declaración** a la prensa esta tarde sobre Nord Stream 1 y la **situación** del gas.*
10:01 || 21/07/2022


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2022)

Recordad que ya solo quedan 5


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero bueno ... el ejército para qué es? Para formar máquinas de matar o máquinas de pintar?
> 
> No se ... supongo que con la profesionalización habrá mejorao la cosa, pero el ejército franquista de principios de los 80 era la banda de Pancho Villa. Mucho hijoputa con mucha jeta y con la mano muy larga pero de guerrear cero.



Tenía una cosa buena y eso es una gran verdad... TODO el mundo conocía qué se cocinaba allí dentro y la VIDORRA que se pegaban aquellos señores que pululaban con traje militar y galones... a nadie escapaba que NI IBAMOS A ENTRAR EN GUERRA, ni PODIAMOS, VAMOS era de dominio público que aquellos señores eran en el mejor de los casos simples funcionarios al servicio del REGIMEN de la élite para tener al resto subyugados.

Más de ahí no pasaban...

Con lo de la profesionalización, se han vuelto un cuerpo que está casi TOTALMENTE fuera del conocimiento de la mayoría de la población... hoy puedes preguntar a cualquiera y la mayoría NO TIENE idea de lo que HAY AHÍ DENTRO...


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ah, que te refieres a este nuevo ataque:
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es NADA. Dos planchas de acero y palante. ¿Por qué desinformas? ¿Por qué dices que está destruido y que unos rusos embolsados y patatin y patatán? La gente pasa sin problemas. Para ya. Si pones algo, que no sean tablas de excel o mapitas con simbolos puestos con los cojones morenos de un propagandista. Pon videos reales en donde se vea lo que afirmas, como es el caso. Y no, un grupo de tanques ucranianos queriendo hacerlos pasar por rusos, no es información veraz, que eso ya lo has intentado. Estás a un paso de que te meta en el ignore. Si quisiera desinformación, encendería la TV, si tuviese.




Volar un puente es algo muy difícil porque son estructuras complejas de construir. Siempre debes destruir los accesos para dejarlo inutilizado e impedir el transito.

En este caso se trata de impedir el paso de un carro de 50tm o de un camino con munición de 12 tm. Han causado del minino daño para impedir el paso. La reparación no es posible porque estas al alcance de la artillería. Todo indica que esos agujeros son con proyectiles perforantes de 155mm

El objetivo es claramente forzar a las tropas a salir y dejar los equipos pesados. Entiendo que es un aviso, si no salen ahora no podrán salir.

Estan creando una doble bolsa porque ahora pueden aislar Kherson y lanzando un ataque a Melitopol creas otra una vez cortes el ferrocarril.

Estas cosas ocurren cuando van improvisando, con tácticas de hace 50 años y equipo obsoleto


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú no te enterás ni de lo que escribes... me hablas de grupos de iguales, dando por sentado que occidente NO EXISTE, pero... pero... pero...
> 
> HAY UN GRUPO DE IGUALES según tú que es la ANGLOSFERA (para quíen no lo sepa, Inglaterra, EE.UU., Canada, Australia, Nueva Zelanda) y los demás DE OCCIDENTE son subditos... LOS ESCRIBISTE TU.
> 
> ...



Pero que puto necio eres. Asumelo, la cagaste y ya está, nadie es perfecto. No te montes más películas que no pasa nada por equivocarse. 
Tan soberbio eres que no puedes admitir que no leíste bien mi primer post?
Es muy sencillo, podrías haber dicho " me he equivocado, creía que decías que eran un grupo de iguales" y ya está. 
Tanto peliculón de dimes y diretes por no dar el brazo a torcer.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que cuando no saben ni hacer su camita con 20 años...primero tienes que empezar por lo básico....y luego ya sí eso les dejas un arma....de ahí que la instrucción debería ser mínimo entre 12 y 18 meses....porque hay muuucho trabajo que hacer.



Si os obligaran a pagarlo de vuestro bolsillo ESTOY MUY SEGURO que no estarías tan dispuestos... 

Qué cabrones, los demás tenemos que financiar que a un chaval se le enseñe a HACER LA CAMA... LA HOSTIA, LA REHOSTIA Y LA PUTA HOSTIA... 

Y luego alguien te dirá que el presidente que tenemos NO ES EL QUE MERECEMOS... HOSTIA SI LO MERECEMOS... por gente como tú... vaya que sí...

¿Quieres dar LECCIONES?, pues de tu bolsillo y no de los impuestos... por supuesto QUIEN LAS QUIERA RECIBIR...

Tanta PUTA MISERIA hay en tu vida, que PRECISAS METERTE EN LA VIDA DE LOS DEMÁS... madre mía, que PANICO DE OIROS...


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Ministro de **economía* *alemán** Habeck **dará** una **declaración** a la prensa esta tarde sobre Nord Stream 1 y la **situación** del gas.*
> 10:01 || 21/07/2022



Muy mala idea... Solo por dejarle en ridículo es posible que los rusos hagan justo después lo contratrio de lo que este señor diga.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Volar un puente es algo muy difícil porque son estructuras complejas de construir. Siempre debes destruir los accesos para dejarlo inutilizado e impedir el transito.
> 
> En este caso se trata de impedir el paso de un carro de 50tm o de un camino con munición de 12 tm. Han causado del minino daño para impedir el paso. La reparación no es posible porque estas al alcance de la artillería. Todo indica que esos agujeros son con proyectiles perforantes de 155mm
> 
> ...



Perdona igual te estoy entendiendo mal. Dices que el ejército Ucraniano va a crear ahí una bolsa sobre el ejército Ruso???


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pero que puto necio eres. Asumelo, la cagaste y ya está, nadie es perfecto. No te montes más películas que no pasa nada por equivocarse.
> Tan soberbio eres que no puedes admitir que no leíste bien mi primer post?
> Es muy sencillo, podrías haber dicho " me he equivocado, creía que decías que eran un grupo de iguales" y ya está.
> Tanto peliculón de dimes y diretes por no dar el brazo a torcer.



OK, lo asumo, paso de soberbio a necio... y cómo me gusta APRENDER VOY A PREGUNTAR:

- ¿QUE ES OCCIDENTE?

- ¿QUE ES LA ANGLOSFERA?

- ¿QUÉ ES UN SIERVO?

- ¿QUE ES UN GRUPO DE IGUALES, EXISTE?.

Espero tengas a bien ENSEÑARME... por cierto, cómo ves un MATRIMONIO...


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Perdona igual te estoy entendiendo mal. Dices que el ejército Ucraniano va a crear ahí una bolsa sobre el ejército Ruso???



Eso de meterse lo que venden... No es buena idea.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso de meterse lo que venden... No es buena idea.



Imaginar esa posibilidad es no tener ni idea de la situación y la realidad bélica de la región.
O es pura propaganda.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Perdona igual te estoy entendiendo mal. Dices que el ejército Ucraniano va a crear ahí una bolsa sobre el ejército Ruso???



De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.

Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.

Eso crea la necesidad de mover fuerzas y quitar presión en el centro

Se trata de tensar la logística, dispersar fuerzas


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Imaginar esa posibilidad es no tener ni idea de la situación y la realidad bélica de la región.
> O es pura propaganda.



Ambas cosas, porque los de Revista Ejércitos NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA.


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si os obligaran a pagarlo de vuestro bolsillo ESTOY MUY SEGURO que no estarías tan dispuestos...
> 
> Qué cabrones, los demás tenemos que financiar que a un chaval se le enseñe a HACER LA CAMA... LA HOSTIA, LA REHOSTIA Y LA PUTA HOSTIA...
> 
> ...



No hombre, prefiero que de mis impuestos le corten los huevos a tu hijo y le pongan vagina...en una carísima operación porque él en su inmensa libertad y atracón de Telecinco ha decidido ahora llamarse Pepita. O prefiero que estén todos los putos años cambiando los libros de la LOMSE para meternos ideología de género. O lo que más me gusta, un Ministerio de Igualdad presidido por la mayor chupapollas del reino. Y cuando haya que defenderse de un pais que te invada que haces?.Buscamos soldados en eBay...una promoción de mercenarios en Amazon...o un grupo de Generales en AliExpress?. Te puedo asegurar que prefiero mil veces a que mis impuestos se inviertan en carreteras, educación de verdad, ejército...que en traductores de catalán varios, embajadas de comunidades autónomas, y apoyos a colectivos que no se lo merecen.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.
> 
> Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.
> 
> ...



No se trata de que los Ucranios sean listos o no.
Es que no tienen medios. 
Para una ofensiva sobre esa zona necesitarían infantería, superioridad aérea, artillera y muchos blindados.
De esas 4 cosas sólo tienen la infantería.
Si intentan una de sus habituales "ofensivas", acabará como todas, en desastre.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ambas cosas, porque los de Revista Ejércitos NO TIENEN NI PUTA IDEA.



Personalmente creo que no es que no tengan ni puta idea, es que lo que dicen no se lo creen ni ellos...
Poderoso caballero es don dinero.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2022)

Nord Stream al 30% de capacidad.
La verdad es que lo que hace Rusia es interesante. Yo era partidario de cerrar por completo el gas a Europa, pero he recapacitado...
Hay tres opciones desde mi punto de vista:

a) *Abro completamente el gas a Europa.*

Consecuencias para Europa: Llenan las reservas y pasan el invierno con algunas limitaciones, pero salvan la temporada.

Consecuencias para Rusia: Rusia sigue llenando sus arcas y se presenta como proveedor fiable pase lo que pase.

b) *Cierro completamente el gas a Europa*

Consecuencias para Europa: En diciembre, caos absoluto sin gas, que NADIE sabe realmente, en qué puede devenir. En países serios, la gente saldrá a la calle (no aplica en España) y probablemente se inventarán que vuelve el COVID, para tener a la gente en casa y que sea delito protestar.

Consecuencias para Rusia: Deja de recibir ingresos y la rusofobia crecerá más aún, en Europa. Puede ser visto en otros países consumidores como no adecuado. Sería hacer lo mismo que hace USA con las divisas extranjeras, que pueden incautarlas cuando quieran.

c) *Cierro parcialmente el gas a Europa: Un 70%, un 50%*

Consecuencias para Europa: Comienzan los juegos del hambre, ostias entre todos para conseguir gas y no sufrir revueltas internas, la palabra "Unión" desaparece del léxico. La Comisión nazi Europea obliga a los países a cortar el consumo del gas para favorecer a Francia y Alemania.
La gente protestando en media europa (salvo España), porque en Lisboa no hay calefacción, pero sí la hay en Hamburgo para sus fábricas.
El Euro se despeña.
Joder, este escenario es la polla.

Consecuencias para Rusia: Coloca un 50% de su gas a precios enormes, porque el gas subirá más aún. Los países europeos acudirán a Rusia a escondidas pidiéndole clemencia y firmando acuerdos individuales. Rusia doblegará a la UE sin necesidad de pegar un solo tiro.


Por tanto, me declaro fan absoluto de la opción c).


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Personalmente creo que no es que no tengan ni puta idea, es que lo que dicen no se lo creen ni ellos...
> Poderoso caballero es don dinero.



Bueno, cuando alguien al que se supone "experto" suelta semejantes paridas... Las razones de hacer eso pueden ser dos. O ignorancia... o interés.


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pero que puto necio eres. Asumelo, la cagaste y ya está, nadie es perfecto. No te montes más películas que no pasa nada por equivocarse.
> Tan soberbio eres que no puedes admitir que no leíste bien mi primer post?
> Es muy sencillo, podrías haber dicho " me he equivocado, creía que decías que eran un grupo de iguales" y ya está.
> Tanto peliculón de dimes y diretes por no dar el brazo a torcer.



No insistas. El vil. es un cornudo de tomo y lomo. Típico divorciado amargado, que no le hablan ni sus hijos. Pero está muy orgulloso, porque él no es un calzonazos. Nos escribe en mayúsculas a ver si nos enteramos ya que él y solo él tiene la razón en todo. Te tergiversa cualquier frase que escribas y la retuerce hasta darla la vuelta para que le dé la razón. No me extraña que su mujer terminará hasta los ovarios y le plantara cual pino silvestre. Y encima como no tiene un duro, pues claro, excepto las subvenciones a los colectivos de "padres pierde esposas" el resto le parecen una barbaridad. En fin.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jul 2022)

....


Gnidlog dijo:


> De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.
> 
> Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.
> 
> ...



No soy estratega, sino un palillero de bar, pero mientras los ucranianos están obsesionados con Nikolaev y el famoso puente, los rusos van masacrando en dirección Zaporizhzhia, hay 2 frentes a cubrir y no creo que los ucranianos puedan con ambos.

Típica estrategia palillera de amenazar un sitio para clavar tropas y recursos y atacar otro.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No hombre, prefiero que de mis impuestos le corten los huevos a tu hijo y le pongan vagina...en una carísima operación porque él en su inmensa libertad y atracón de Telecinco ha decidido ahora llamarse Pepita. O prefiero que estén todos los putos años cambiando los libros de la LOMSE para meternos ideología de género. O lo que más me gusta, un Ministerio de Igualdad presidido por la mayor chupapollas del reino. Y cuando haya que defenderse de un pais que te invada que haces?.Buscamos soldados en eBay...una promoción de mercenarios en Amazon...o un grupo de Generales en AliExpress?. Te puedo asegurar que prefiero mil veces a que mis impuestos se inviertan en carreteras, educación de verdad, ejército...que en traductores de catalán varios, embajadas de comunidades autónomas, y apoyos a colectivos que no se lo merecen.



A mí personalmente ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA TU HIJO... ni lo que haga, ni lo que deje de hacer en tanto en cuanto cumpla la ley.

Si quíen fuese tiene un problema de salud, precisa sanidad, sea su salud mental o física YO VEO CON MUY BUENOS OJOS cualquier inversión.

En cuanto a que una PURITANA del reino esté en un MINISTERIO de igualdad y tal... país de curas ha sido siempre España, aprender a lidiar con ello es de personas maduras...

En este país, dónde un colectivo elitista ha tomado por las bravas el poder, DESDE SIGLOS pasados, se hace con MIS IMPUESTOS y con el del resto lo que a ese colectivo le dan la santa y real gana, DESDE... y si no lo quieres así, pues TIENEN para ti dos caminos:

- Uno, el bueno, CLOACAS, INDA, TELES-VARIAS, JUZGADOS, ANTIDISTURBIOS, MULTAS...

- Dos, el malo, FRANCO y los militares...

Los traductores de Catalán no creo que sean un problemilla, PERO...

TITO FLORERO... CASTOR... TUNELES ASTURIAS... AUTOPISTAS REENTREGADAS... PANTANOS REENTREGADOS... ELÉCTRICAS... MASCARILLAS... CORRUPCIÓN POPULAR... REY... ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC... 

Tú crees que me tiene que preocupar mucho el empoderamiento PURITANISTA de la hembra de este país, mientras LA MAFIA me roba a manos llenas y a punta de pistola con ADEMAS la ley en la mano...

Estás de broma... jajajajjaajaa


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Financiar del bolsillo de los españoles la reunión de diversos LUMPENES de toda la geografía patria en un mismo lugar...
> 
> ¿Qué podría salir mal ahí???... El problema de gente como tú es que no sabeis lo que decís... ni escuchais a los que os hablan y os dicen QUE SUCEDIA EN LA MILI...
> 
> ...



Pues te equivocas de extremo a extremo. La mili la hice en Infantería de Marina. Y no me toqué los huevos precisamente. Tuve buenas amistades, experiencias que solo pude tener ahí...y aprendí cosas que nunca me hubiera imaginado, buenas y menos buenas. También he aprendido mucho en los más de 50 países distintos en los que he trabajado/visitado a lo largo de mi vida. Y te puedo asegurar, que lo de que la "mili te hace un hombre" lo he visto yo con mis propios ojitos (a imbéciles de 18 años, niñatos que se creían tener razón en todo y no daban su brazo a torcer....como han terminado entendiendo el concepto de "trabajo en grupo" o cosas tan sencillas como "si tú lo haces mal nos jodes al resto". Y eso amigo, en algunos casos, no tiene precio.


----------



## Charidemo (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> OK, lo asumo, paso de soberbio a necio... y cómo me gusta APRENDER VOY A PREGUNTAR:
> 
> - ¿QUE ES OCCIDENTE?
> 
> ...



No se de que va la discusión pero un necio es alguien que rechaza la cultura y se regodea con su incultura.
Yo no diría necio a nadie que plantee preguntas.

Dicho esto dejo mi opinión en forma de respuestas.

Occidente: un término geográfico al que se le concede valor político más o menos certero y objetivo.

Anglosfera: Élites herederas de la época en que Inglaterra "rules the waves" y su espacio de influencia tanto físico como económico. Las élites de otros lugares se han sabido adaptar a las épocas y por eso en su momento se colocaron en la élite angla. Banqueros de toda la vida y esas cosas. No problema para las que son de siempre ya que se adaptan y adaptaran a China o lo que sea necesario. Otras más dependientes de lo creado por los herederos "rules the waves" intentaran defender lo suyo a cuchillo y con nuestras vidas ya que estamos dentro de la anglosfera por elección de las élites patrias españolas.

Siervo: Quien obedece órdenes humillantes a cambio de un mendrugo de pan o pagar la hipoteca, lo mismo da. Lo antagónico es rebelde.

Un grupo de iguales: no existe a menos que se establezca por consenso un parámetro en que medir esa igualdad. Quien dice un parámetro puede decir la carta de los derechos humanos de la ONU o una ley firmada por tres tipos: un ministro, un presidente de gobierno y un rey. El inconveniente último es que los parámetros establecidos por legislación no son por consenso y estamos 7500 millones de personas con la dificultad intrínseca de ponerse de acuerdo en algo.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.
> 
> Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.
> 
> ...



jajajajajajajajajajajaja romperán la cabeza contra una piedra los ukropitecus


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

He escrito ni hace una hora sobre que veríamos que decia Ribera en dos meses sobre lo de obligar a hacer sacrificios energéticos, ya que ayer salió a decir que no se iba a obligar a nada. Hoy ya nos despertamos con la siguiente noticia. Que te puedan bajar la potencia contratada (claro, porque la tienes alta porque te apetece, no para arriesgarte a que no te salte) promover lo llaman, veremos cuando lo hacen directamente. Resultado, la gente gastará menos para evitar que les salte cada dos por tres. Lo de prescindir del coche ya lo están haciendo....cada vez más impuestos, más zona ZBE, lo siguiente que quieren es cobrar porque los vehículos entren a la ciudad, que toda la ciudad sea zona Hora y no tengas donde aparcar....La velocidad no se que más quieren reducir, porque en algunas vias es demencial ir a velocidades tan bajas (no se si será para todos o solo para vehículos del gobierno) Menudo invierno vamos a tener. Es irónico que en España tengamos que hacer recortes, cuando no tenemos esa necesidad de gas, ni el clima sea tan frio como en otros paises, para que en paises como Alemania estén mejor....supongo que también equipararán sus salarios para que nosotros estemos mejor. Pues nada, a seguir enviando armas (como hoy hace EEUU enviando más Himars) que cuanto más dure esta guerra y menos gas nos venda Rusia, mucho mejor para Europa, que más da que la gente no llegue a fin de mes, que suba una bestialidad la bolsa de la compra, que no haya ni para pagar la electricidad, que haya empresas que se arruinen y por tanto se hunda la economia y aumente el desempleo, todo sea por Zelenki.....y mientras sus padres en otro país y comprandose una villa, con varios Lexus.....será por dinero.


" Una de las ideas que ha deslizado Ribera en su conversación con el Consejo de Consumidores y Usuarios es que va a promover* que los ciudadanos ajusten su potencia contratada *para que coincida con la electricidad que realmente consumen. "

Al menos en el primer encuentro, Ribera no ha concretado en qué medidas de ahorro de energía está pensando el Gobierno, aunque hace meses ya dejó caer ideas como poner la *calefacción más baja, prescindir del coche* o reducir la velocidad en caso de que no sea posible.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> .., *excepto las subvenciones a los colectivos de "padres pierde esposas"*... En fin.



Mierda... no lo sabía... dónde se piden... mierda, yo viviendo bajo el puto puente y... mierda...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.
> 
> Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.
> 
> ...



Heeeeeee .......... (pronunciar en tono escéptico), no es bueno meterse la mercancía que venden, lo digo más que nada por la absoluta imposibilidad ucraniana de concentrar fuerzas ni para hacer una defensa efectiva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jul 2022)

Según estas noticias ...

la propia OMS es negacionista de las vacunas rusas de las que desconfía. no ?







*La guerra en Ucrania deja a la vacuna rusa Sputnik sin el aval de la OMS*
Las consecuencias de la invasión rusa de Ucrania afectan a la pandemia de la covid-19. La OMS (Organización Mundial de la Salud) ha paralizado el pr




www.niusdiario.es






*La guerra de Ucrania afecta a los vacunados con Sputnik y amenaza las campañas de vacunación*
La guerra en Ucrania impacta también a la pandemia. La invasión rusa está frenando la aprobación en la OMS de la vacuna Sputnik V. Complica también la situación de millones de vacunados a los que se…




www.rfi.fr


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> No soy estratega, sino un palillero de bar, pero mientras los ucranianos están obsesionados con Nikolaev y el famoso puente, los rusos van masacrando en dirección Zaporizhzhia, hay 2 frentes a cubrir y no creo que los ucranianos puedan con ambos.
> ...



Lo que han hecho los ucranianos es, a día de hoy, lo único que pueden hacer. Sólo tienen carne de cañón, con eso no se puede hacer una contraofensiva en condiciones. Los He-Man tienen la misma función que la tenían los Javierines: propaganda para consumo doméstico y en Occidente, para que éstos últimos sigan subsidiando a Doña Rogelia.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, la Grivna ucraniana, se devalúa otro 25% desde hoy.


----------



## Xan Solo (21 Jul 2022)

Perdón por meterme en peleas personales, pero es un aviso al conforero @vil. por una cuestión de responsabilidad entre foreros :

Si vives debajo de un puente, no escojas los de la A6. Me han dicho que no son seguros.

Y ahora, seguid peleándoos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> He escrito ni hace una hora sobre que veríamos que decia Ribera en dos meses sobre lo de obligar a hacer sacrificios energéticos, ya que ayer salió a decir que no se iba a obligar a nada. Hoy ya nos despertamos con la siguiente noticia. Que te puedan bajar la potencia contratada (claro, porque la tienes alta porque te apetece, no para arriesgarte a que no te salte) promover lo llaman, veremos cuando lo hacen directamente. Resultado, la gente gastará menos para evitar que les salte cada dos por tres. Lo de prescindir del coche ya lo están haciendo....cada vez más impuestos, más zona ZBE, lo siguiente que quieren es cobrar porque los vehículos entren a la ciudad, que toda la ciudad sea zona Hora y no tengas donde aparcar....La velocidad no se que más quieren reducir, porque en algunas vias es demencial ir a velocidades tan bajas (no se si será para todos o solo para vehículos del gobierno) Menudo invierno vamos a tener. Es irónico que en España tengamos que hacer recortes, cuando no tenemos esa necesidad de gas, ni el clima sea tan frio como en otros paises, para que en paises como Alemania estén mejor....supongo que también equipararán sus salarios para que nosotros estemos mejor. Pues nada, a seguir enviando armas (como hoy hace EEUU enviando más Himars) que cuanto más dure esta guerra y menos gas nos venda Rusia, mucho mejor para Europa, que más da que la gente no llegue a fin de mes, que suba una bestialidad la bolsa de la compra, que no haya ni para pagar la electricidad, que haya empresas que se arruinen y por tanto se hunda la economia y aumente el desempleo, todo sea por Zelenki.....y mientras sus padres en otro país y comprandose una villa, con varios Lexus.....será por dinero.
> 
> 
> " Una de las ideas que ha deslizado Ribera en su conversación con el Consejo de Consumidores y Usuarios es que va a promover* que los ciudadanos ajusten su potencia contratada *para que coincida con la electricidad que realmente consumen. "
> ...



No es suficiente, estos capullos han esperado tanto tiempo que con esas medidas que tenía que haber implementado hace 10años ahora no sirven ni para hacer el paripé.

La falta de Diesel es clamorosa, y en cualquier momento aparecen los hombres de negro gritando ordenes de enviar el gas al norte, para limpiar de corruptos no pero para las cositas de Alemania se dan unas prisas que no son normales, la deuda española hay que seguir pagándola pero la energía que mandamos a Alemania hay que subvencionarla.

BIEN, una de dos o el ejecutivo español cae o la legión impone a hostias los cortes de luz.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Según estas noticias ...
> 
> la propia OMS es negacionista de las vacunas rusas de las que desconfía. no ?
> 
> ...



Otra prueba más de que las vacunas son operaciones políticas y económicas, pero no sanitarias.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Perdón por meterme en peleas personales, pero es un aviso al conforero @vil. por una cuestión de responsabilidad entre foreros :
> 
> Si vives debajo de un puente, no escojas los de la A6. Me han dicho que no son seguros.
> 
> Y ahora, seguid peleándoos.



Me lo apunto para cuando me toque a mi y coño gente que para algo hay ignore, no os rompáis el alma en foro cutre.

Ignore y a seguir viviendo.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nord Stream al 30% de capacidad.
> La verdad es que lo que hace Rusia es interesante. Yo era partidario de cerrar por completo el gas a Rusia, pero he recapacitado...
> Hay tres opciones desde mi punto de vista:
> 
> ...



Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No se de que va la discusión pero un necio es alguien que rechaza la cultura y se regodea con su incultura.
> Yo no diría necio a nadie que plantee preguntas.
> 
> Dicho esto dejo mi opinión en forma de respuestas.
> ...



Por puntualizar un poco:

Nadie es NECIO por voluntad propia... jajajajajaaa... uno es necio por equivocarse y recaer una y otra vez en la misma equivocación, NO POR regodearse de SER INCULTO... jajajaajajajajaa...

El reconocimiento de la necedad es el primer paso al reconocimiento del error y por tanto el siguiente es EL APRENDIZAJE...

Occidente y anglosfera son términos manidos y específicos en el terreno político y geoestratégico, que hacen referencias claras a un más o menos claro grupo de naciones (no siempre en occidente se reconocen a diferentes naciones, pongamos Turquía o Ucrania)...

La igualdad no existe, es una pretensión tonta como algo general, más o menos llevable en el terreno legal, aún cuando sea simple presuposición y finalidad más utópica que realizable...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



Como plan es cojonudo, el problema es que antes de que eso pase a los italianos les pegan un golpe de estado que los deja temblando.

¡COÑO! que aún me estoy preguntando quién voto a Dragui en Italia y si pueden decir todos que ellos no fueron.


----------



## Elimina (21 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Otra prueba más de que las vacunas son operaciones políticas y económicas, pero no sanitarias.



No. Es una prueba de la seriedad e interés de la OMS, las vacunas pueden funcionar.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues te equivocas de extremo a extremo. La mili la hice en Infantería de Marina. Y no me toqué los huevos precisamente. Tuve buenas amistades, experiencias que solo pude tener ahí...y aprendí cosas que nunca me hubiera imaginado, buenas y menos buenas. También he aprendido mucho en los más de 50 países distintos en los que he trabajado/visitado a lo largo de mi vida. Y te puedo asegurar, que lo de que la "mili te hace un hombre" lo he visto yo con mis propios ojitos (a imbéciles de 18 años, niñatos que se creían tener razón en todo y no daban su brazo a torcer....como han terminado entendiendo el concepto de "trabajo en grupo" o cosas tan sencillas como "si tú lo haces mal nos jodes al resto". Y eso amigo, en algunos casos, no tiene precio.



Anécdota por anécdota... 

Un soldadito que hizo la mili sin pisar el cuartel en su tiempo, salvo para la instrucción, si mal no recuerdo un par de meses:

- Coste: dado que era carpintero y MUY BUENO POR CIERTO, unas fantásticas galerías para el oficial de turno que tuvo a bien darle aquél trato...

Te puedo contar unas cuantas más y no HE HECHO LA MILI, lo mismo que la del fulano de la droga y la cárcel... o la del que tenía que llevarse un pasamontañas para poder subsistir dado el nivel de humedad que tuvo que padecer en la batería de costa y la situación bárbara que vivían... eso sí, aquellos fueron un grupo selecto y lo pasaron tan JODIDAMENTE mal allí que aún hoy, más de 30 años después se recuerdan los unos a los otros y yo, que no lo viví conocí a varios que habían vivido aquella situación al propio tiempo y en diferentes ciudades por puta casualidad...

No servía para nada.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Perdón por meterme en peleas personales, pero es un aviso al conforero @vil. por una cuestión de responsabilidad entre foreros :
> 
> Si vives debajo de un puente, no escojas los de la A6. Me han dicho que no son seguros.
> 
> Y ahora, seguid peleándoos.



Mierda, hoy sólo tengo buenas noticias... no me hodas.. no me hodas...


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A mí personalmente ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA TU HIJO... ni lo que haga, ni lo que deje de hacer en tanto en cuanto cumpla la ley.
> 
> Si quíen fuese tiene un problema de salud, precisa sanidad, sea su salud mental o física YO VEO CON MUY BUENOS OJOS cualquier inversión.
> 
> ...



Hablamos de tu hijo, si es que los tienes. Yo tengo varios...soy así de antiecologico. Tú te enteras de algo por cierto?. Que hablas de curas ni leches...si estamos hablando de Irene Montero (puritana dice ...cuando le salen los litros de esperma por la boca a la susodicha). Tiene pinta, que compraste acciones del Santander antes de que se pusieran a 2 €...y seguro que te gastaste tus ahorros en la salida de Bankia....me apuesto la cabeza.


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Anécdota por anécdota...
> 
> Un soldadito que hizo la mili sin pisar el cuartel en su tiempo, salvo para la instrucción, si mal no recuerdo un par de meses:
> 
> ...



Vamos, que estás opinando de algo que no has vivido. Y sin quitarte el palillo de la boca.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No. Es una prueba de la seriedad e interés de la OMS, las vacunas pueden funcionar.



Pon el ironic mode que me pierdo por favor.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nord Stream al 30% de capacidad.
> La verdad es que lo que hace Rusia es interesante. Yo era partidario de cerrar por completo el gas a Rusia, pero he recapacitado...
> Hay tres opciones desde mi punto de vista:
> 
> ...



Hace un tiempo en un post lo expliqué...

Al hundir el proyecto Nabuco, Rusia hizo una jugada maestra... en ese momento ni ellos, ni europa y probablemente nadie podía esperar que ello a su vez FUESE UNA MALA JUGADA...

Al hacerlo, se convirtió en el TUTELADOR de la economía europea y al ser además un cliente importante pasó a precisar que dicha economía tuviese un desempeño mínimamente ACEPTABLE o de lo contrario quíen acababa pagando el desmadre era la propia Rusia...

Es algo surrealista... pero es...

Si Rusia cierra el gas totalmente Europa se hundirá irremediablemente en las profundidades... si eso sucede Rusia pagará tal situación con una ENORME CATASTROFE en su balanza comercial y pondrá en riesgo su posición de dominio con el gas...

Es complejo y un escenario que en gran medida los mercados no saben muy bien cómo ajustar... ver el nivel del cobre, por poner un caso y el del petroleo o el gas es un tanto complicado de enfocar... y es tal cual la situación que se está dando...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



Un sueño hermoso. Pero que no van a permitir nuestros amos angloamericanos.


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



No caerá esa breva .. Quienes son Fratelli D'Italia los nuevos M5S??


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vamos, que estás opinando de algo que no has vivido. Y sin quitarte el palillo de la boca.



Ni jugado al basket y de la NBA sé un poco...


----------



## Charidemo (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por puntualizar un poco:
> 
> Nadie es NECIO por voluntad propia... jajajajajaaa... uno es necio por equivocarse y recaer una y otra vez en la misma equivocación, NO POR regodearse de SER INCULTO... jajajaajajajajaa...
> 
> ...



Uy, qué va, qué va. Los necios se diferencian por ser por elección. Primera acepción de la RAE:

Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber.

Si una persona pudiendo no quiere aumentar su saber es un necio. Haberlos haylos.

No sea usted necio con respecto al significado de la palabra necio.

Lo demás tanto en su comentario y el mío es opinión o juicio de valor.

Saludos.


----------



## Elimina (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pon el ironic mode que me pierdo por favor.



Tú verás a quién pides consejo médico


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



El BCE le corta la línea de crédito y la banca italiana salta por los aires, con ello toda italia sale a la calle en dos minutos y tenemos a los hombres de negro y blanco y embotellados poniendo de rodillas a todo político italiano a lo Grecia... 

No recordamos a Varoufaquis...

No es tan sencillo...


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Uy, qué va, qué va. Los necios se diferencian por ser por elección. Primera acepción de la RAE:
> 
> Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber.
> 
> ...



Vamos que uno es ignorante porque quiere ser ignorante y necio porque quiere ser necio... creo que no, pero si a usted le vale, pues a mí también...


----------



## Charidemo (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vamos que uno es ignorante porque quiere ser ignorante y necio porque quiere ser necio... creo que no, pero si a usted le vale, pues a mí también...



Uno es ignorante porque no conoce, sea cual sea la situación origen de eso. Uno es un necio cuando se niega a conocer. Exáctamente como está ocurriendo en nuestra conversación respecto al significado y uso de la palabra necio.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Heeeeeee .......... (pronunciar en tono escéptico), no es bueno meterse la mercancía que venden, lo digo más que nada por la absoluta imposibilidad ucraniana de concentrar fuerzas ni para hacer una defensa efectiva.



Los rusos han cometido varios errores en Kherson, por muy tontos que sean los Ukranianos y poco que tengan en dos movimientos los rusos tienen un problemon. Con lo del puente han sido muy listos y finos, parecen ingleses, les han dicho bien claro lo que va a pasar.


----------



## El Veraz (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> No soy estratega, sino un palillero de bar, pero mientras los ucranianos están obsesionados con Nikolaev y el famoso puente, los rusos van masacrando en dirección Zaporizhzhia, hay 2 frentes a cubrir y no creo que los ucranianos puedan con ambos.
> ...





El avance por el Dombas esta descontado, a ver como sacas 20 batallones de Kherson y alredores sin detener el avance por el Dombas. Han dejado perder los accesos a Kherson y lo han perdido, les han avisado que si no salen no hay puente

Si mandan refuerzos atacaran Melipol, te crean dos bolsas.

Mientras a los rusos les vuelan dos arsenales más.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Hablamos de tu hijo, si es que los tienes. Yo tengo varios...soy así de antiecologico. *Tú te enteras de algo por cierto?*. Que hablas de curas ni leches...si estamos hablando de Irene Montero (puritana dice ...cuando le salen los litros de esperma por la boca a la susodicha). Tiene pinta, que compraste acciones del Santander antes de que se pusieran a 2 €...y seguro que te gastaste tus ahorros en la salida de Bankia....me apuesto la cabeza.



Te lo repito: ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA TU HIJO O HIJOS... comprenderás que mi situación personal a tí te debe importar otra mierda y si no es así TIENES UN GRAVE PROBLEMA y no es mi asunto.

Irene Montero y toda la caterva de puritanas eclesiales que hoy pululan por la progresía en su tiempo estaban en las iglesias y eran BEATAS... no olvidaré jamás a la que con apenas mis 7 añitos me dijo que a todos los hombres, que éramos todos unos degenarados, había que cortarnos la colita... las mismas mujercitas en diferentes sitios... mujeres que ODIAN A HOMBRES... y como he lidiado con muuuuuuchas mujeres, pues, jajajajajajajajaaa, un grupillo de ellas son así, que le vamos a hacer, pero no todas Y SIENTO QUE USTED NO LO SEPA, imagino que virgen fue usted al matrimonio y otra que su santa señora no conoce, no voy a preguntar sobre cuantos conoce su santa señora, que seguro que a usted no se lo diría, pero... jajajajajaaa... tranquilo, me estoy tirando un farol, que a mí, como usted muy bien dijo mi ex me dejó y yo vivo bajo mi puente chunfo de la A6 y sin haberme enterado de las putas subvenciones esas que usted me mentó.. mierda, mierda y mierda...

En cuanto a lo de la ECONOMÍA, a ver, yo llevo aquí desde el 2008 posteando, pero con lo de la burbuja llevaba pues desde el 95 y ni siquiera existía tal término en España... jajajajajaa... pero vamos que mi mujer me dejó tras la crisis del 2008 por las acciones que perdía en Bankia y todo eso y ahora bajo mi puente pago la frustración con la puta mili... jajajajajaa


----------



## Xan Solo (21 Jul 2022)

Comentábais un poco atrás el tema Italia, lo trata el Lince en relación con Ucrania:


Es el caso de Italia, por ahora, donde los pretendidos "progres" han cerrado filas con el primer ministro mientras la derecha clásica ha arremetido contra él.

El patetismo de toda la "progresía" italiana rogando al primer ministro italiano que siguiese en el cargo pone los pelos de punta. Porque Draghi dijo que o él o el caos y pidió un "gobierno fuerte y cohesionado" para continuar con la política actual, donde los partidos son obedientes a lo que dice el elefante y los ciudadanos son pigmeos que ni siquiera dan vueltas alrededor del hueco conde ha caído el elefante y, por el contrario, buscan la forma de salvar al elefante (y sus vasallos).


Italia, como todos los otros vasallos de EEUU, están haciendo un seguidismo absurdo e irracional con el tema ucraniano dejando en la estacada a sus propias poblaciones, una bandera que está cogiendo la derecha clásica, incluso el neofascismo. Porque Draghi había impulsado la "solidaridad con Ucrania" dejando de lado cuestiones sociales dado que hay iotras cosas que con "vinculantes a nivel internacional" (sic). 

Por eso Draghi en su discurso pidiendo seguir en el cargo se refirió varias veces a la UE, a la OTAN y al G7 con un calificativo demencial: "son nuestra casa". Fin de la historia. Seguir ahí indica que Italia no tiene ninguna independencia, que nunca abandonará la casa paterna. Pero dijo algo más: estas organizaciones "solo nos escucharán si estamos suficientemente autorizados", o sea, lo de un gobierno fuerte y cohesionado. Es decir, solo hay un gobierno legítimo si es del gusto de los mercados, de la plutocracia de Bruselas y de EEUU. De lo contrario, el diluvio o algo así.

Completo en El territorio del Lince


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Una mamífero existe para reproducirse, todo lo demás es superfluo.



Un mamífero..........no me haga elusión del resto de vertebrados que todos los días se levantan para esa misma común querencia, ni irrision de los invertebrados muchos de los cuales se organizan socialmente para esa misma monótona y agotadora profesión de la supervivencia y reproducción, idéntica mente de los organismos inferiores como los protozoos bacterias, hongos y aun virus, todos sirviendo a la vida y a la muerte y su perpetuacion eterna

Existen por la reproducción y para la reproducción. El ser humano solo por la reproducción, el para es potestativo

SÍ, la reproducción es también superflua, y mucho más para los animales humanos, ya que el resto no cuentan con la "libertad" para poner fin a ese ciclo cansino y perpetuo.

Y más superflua aún cuando vemos que nacer para servir de carne de cañón es un absurdo, o incluso para perecer la especie humana en un conflicto nuclear un sinsentido de la existencia.

Perpetuar el dolor universal, fruto de la estéril fragmentación del dolor en millones de individualidades que luchan entre sí desconociendo su origen común, es el tributo pagado por haber osado perturbar la quietud y el beatifico reposo de la nada


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Lo que tenía la puta mili... todo el mundo si quería saber cómo lucían aquellos personajes que eran los militares lo sabía, eran de DOMINIO PUBLICO esencialmente porque quíen más quíen menos los conocía e inevitablemente bastante en profundidad, DADO QUE ADEMÁS tenían la mala costumbre de tomar servidumbre NUEVA cada reemplazo, con lo cual incluso su vida doméstica era de dominio público o casi... se podría salvar alguno, pero pocos y a ello contribuía la profusa cháchara que sobre ellos y hablando con terceros se gastaban...

Al profesionalizarse eso ha dejado de ser así, con lo cual... lo que hoy diga Pedro Baños, ¿lo puede usted revatir con certeza?, pues no... ANTES SÍ...


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> El avance por el Dombas esta descontado, a ver como sacas 20 batallones de Kherson y alredores sin detener el avance por el Dombas. Han dejado perder los accesos a Kherson y lo han perdido, les han avisado que si no salen no hay puente
> 
> Si mandan refuerzos atacaran Melipol, te crean dos bolsas.
> 
> Mientras a los rusos les vuelan dos arsenales más.



De los varios cientos de batallones que tiene el ejercito ruso distribuidos por Rusia operativos y listos para el combate en cuanto sean necesarios?? Nadie debería olvidar que para Ucrania las tropas que envía al frente son las que dispone y puede armar y para Rusia una parte pequeña que no es ni siquiera el 25 % del total de su ejercito ... La gran ofensiva ucraniana si es que llega a realizarse por la zona Sur será una bendición para Rusia porque será un avance al descubierto contra abundantes posiciones protegidas por artilleria y cubiertas por aviación. La gran ofensiva de primavera nazi se quedaría en nada en comparación con esta pero dudo mucho que se atrevan ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jul 2022)

Joe Biden says he ‘has’ cancer thanks to oil industry — but WH points to skin cancer years ago


President Biden said Wednesday that he has cancer, forcing the White House press office to quickly clarify that he was referring to skin cancer treatment that he had before taking office last year.




nypost.com


----------



## El Veraz (21 Jul 2022)

Despues de la finta de Kiev, llega la finta del gas...









Alivio en Alemania por la vuelta del gas ruso: "Lo peor no se ha producido"


El gas ruso vuelve a fluir por el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 a Alemania tras una pausa de diez por trabajos de mantenimiento que el gobierno de Berlín temía que fuera aprovechada...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Despues de la finta de Kiev, llega la finta del gas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La finta se la esta haciendo Europa a si misma porque en ningún momento Rusia dijo que no reanudaría los flujos ... El temor al cierre lo han alimentado los propios europedos.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*EEUU enviará a Ucrania otros cuatro sistemas de cohetes de precisión para defenderse de Rusia.*
*Estados Unidos* proporcionará otros *cuatro sistemas de cohetes de precisión* a *Ucrania *para ayudarla a combatir la *invasión de Rusia*, dijo este miércoles el secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, *Lloyd Austin*.

Su homólogo ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, había pedido el martes que Washington enviara más *Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad M142 (Himars)* alegando que gracias a ellos las fuerzas de Kiev pudieron destruir unas 30 centros de comando rusos y depósitos de municiones hasta el momento.

Washington enviará *"cuatro sistemas de cohetes avanzados Himars más para totalizar 16 (los entregados)*. Los ucranianos *han hecho un excelente uso del Himars, y se puede ver el impacto en el campo de batalla",* declaró Austin a periodistas en el Pentágono.

"Rusia continúa con su incesante bombardeo, y esa es una táctica cruel que se remonta a los horrores de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Por lo tanto, *Ucrania necesita la potencia de fuego y las municiones para resistir este bombardeo y contraatacar*", justificó.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

¿SENCILLO?...

A ver si lo entiendo, usted me dice que en realidad los griegos cuando se querían librar de la INSOPORTABLE deuda y el tal Varoufaquis les dijo que simplemente tenían que "forzar la negociación" no consiguieron doblegar a los ALEMANES PORQUE, simplemente pasaron de hacer algo sencillo??...

Por aquí hay mucha gente que habla DEMASIADO de lo que otros nos imponen y lo que nosotros nos vemos obligados a hacer...

Usted cree que es sencillo convencer a los BABY-BOOM alemanes que hoy viven fastuosamente de pensiones vitalicias que están en TIMOS PONZI-FINANCIEROS que renuncien a ellas, por el bien de acuerdos de MUY LARGO PLAZO con los BUENOS RUSOS, dejando de lado a toda la indigencia financiera de los Wall-street boys...

Yo creo que mucha gente ha venido a un FORO DE PUTA ECONOMIA y no entiende bien las CONNOTACIONES de las cosas que dice... 

Mal asunto es ese de conquistar aquello que dices querer, sin saber las connotaciones que ello tiene, lo que se suele decir:

- Ten cuidado con lo que deseas, no sea que se cumpla...


----------



## agricultura (21 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aniversario de la Apollo 11 en la Luna, acontecimiento que la mayoría de los retardados de éste mierdahilo siguen negando. Qué la chupen y sigan chupando.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130249



Mientras en EEUU estaban en la luna, nosotros en Europa construíamos la Seguridad Social


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues te equivocas de extremo a extremo. La mili la hice en Infantería de Marina. Y no me toqué los huevos precisamente. Tuve buenas amistades, experiencias que solo pude tener ahí...y aprendí cosas que nunca me hubiera imaginado, buenas y menos buenas. También he aprendido mucho en los más de 50 países distintos en los que he trabajado/visitado a lo largo de mi vida. Y te puedo asegurar, que lo de que la "mili te hace un hombre" lo he visto yo con mis propios ojitos (a imbéciles de 18 años, niñatos que se creían tener razón en todo y no daban su brazo a torcer....como han terminado entendiendo el concepto de "trabajo en grupo" o cosas tan sencillas como "si tú lo haces mal nos jodes al resto". Y eso amigo, en algunos casos, no tiene precio.



Yo también estuve en la Infantería de Marina, 18 meses, y suscribo lo que dices de cabo a rabo.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

Al principio de la guerra, Rusia tenía al grupo Wagner, que eran poco menos que supersoldados. Luego llevó a los chechenos, que se supone que eran expertos en lucha urbana. Luego a los kosakos, que eran super fieros. Y por medio también hablaron mucho de ¿Sirios? Y algunos de África.

¿Algunos de estos "grupos de elite" ha hecho algo destacable o ha marcado alguna diferencia?

Porque yo siento más que Rusia usa a su elite para que está mueva a la morralla hacia adelante y no rechisten.


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te lo repito: ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA TU HIJO O HIJOS... comprenderás que mi situación personal a tí te debe importar otra mierda y si no es así TIENES UN GRAVE PROBLEMA y no es mi asunto.
> 
> Irene Montero y toda la caterva de puritanas eclesiales que hoy pululan por la progresía en su tiempo estaban en las iglesias y eran BEATAS... no olvidaré jamás a la que con apenas mis 7 añitos me dijo que a todos los hombres, que éramos todos unos degenarados, había que cortarnos la colita... las mismas mujercitas en diferentes sitios... mujeres que ODIAN A HOMBRES... y como he lidiado con muuuuuuchas mujeres, pues, jajajajajajajajaaa, un grupillo de ellas son así, que le vamos a hacer, pero no todas Y SIENTO QUE USTED NO LO SEPA, imagino que virgen fue usted al matrimonio y otra que su santa señora no conoce, no voy a preguntar sobre cuantos conoce su santa señora, que seguro que a usted no se lo diría, pero... jajajajajaaa... tranquilo, me estoy tirando un farol, que a mí, como usted muy bien dijo mi ex me dejó y yo vivo bajo mi puente chunfo de la A6 y sin haberme enterado de las putas subvenciones esas que usted me mentó.. mierda, mierda y mierda...
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la ECONOMÍA, a ver, yo llevo aquí desde el 2008 posteando, pero con lo de la burbuja llevaba pues desde el 95 y ni siquiera existía tal término en España... jajajajajaa... pero vamos que mi mujer me dejó tras la crisis del 2008 por las acciones que perdía en Bankia y todo eso y ahora bajo mi puente pago la frustración con la puta mili... jajajajajaa



Vamos que tienes más cornamentas que un ciervo, no te dejan ver a tus hijos o pasan de ti...y te han dejado sin un chavo. Sólo falta que me digas que además fuiste monaguillo y te pegaban en los recreos....
Y ya si me dices que eres contable lo bordas....


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Comentábais un poco atrás el tema Italia, lo trata el Lince en relación con Ucrania:
> 
> 
> Es el caso de Italia, por ahora, donde los pretendidos "progres" han cerrado filas con el primer ministro mientras la derecha clásica ha arremetido contra él.
> ...



Grecia, Argentina, Cacerolas, colas en los bancos...

Queremos jugar ese juego... Mario Draghi, quíen crees que es el tal Mario... es el BCE gerenciando Italia, o no lo sabíamos???...

Varoufaquis no era NEGOCIABLE, era lo que quedaba entre al hecatombe y el servilismo... qué se eligió, cúantos aquí vinieron a hablar de los TERRIBLES TEUTONES impositores de políticas y demás... cuantos a hablar de los griegos tramposos y vagos...

Y cuando los chinos eran los trabajadores perpetuos y los europeos vagos redomados...

Lodos pasados, barros actuales...

Ja.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## dabuti (21 Jul 2022)

MERCOSUR no quiere discursos de payasos.









Mercosur rechaza pedido de Zelensky de pronunciar discurso en su cumbre - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Asunción, 21 jul (SANA) La Organización Sudamericana de Comercio




www.sana.sy


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vamos que tienes más cornamentas que un ciervo, no te dejan ver a tus hijos o pasan de ti...y te han dejado sin un chavo. Sólo falta que me digas que además fuiste monaguillo y te pegaban en los recreos....
> Y ya si me dices que eres contable lo bordas....



Déjelo ya buena señora, que ya le digo no soy yo mucho de airear mi vida...


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Déjelo ya buena señora, que ya le digo no soy yo mucho de airear mi vida...



Pero si tengo más rabo que la Antonia....


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU enviará a Ucrania otros cuatro sistemas de cohetes de precisión para defenderse de Rusia.*
> *Estados Unidos* proporcionará otros *cuatro sistemas de cohetes de precisión* a *Ucrania *para ayudarla a combatir la *invasión de Rusia*, dijo este miércoles el secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, *Lloyd Austin*.
> 
> Su homólogo ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, había pedido el martes que Washington enviara más *Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad M142 (Himars)* alegando que gracias a ellos las fuerzas de Kiev pudieron destruir unas 30 centros de comando rusos y depósitos de municiones hasta el momento.
> ...



Recuerda mucho al final de la WWII cuando en Alemania se discutía cada semana donde mandar los 8 Tiger nuevos que producían.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Martyanov: Porque son incompetentes.*
> 
> El teniente coronel Daniel Davies hace la pregunta razonable, mientras sigue repitiendo todos esos tropos de propaganda de Ukie acerca de que Rusia está "ensangrentada" en SMO y sobre Holy HIMARS, el título de su artículo plantea este problema: _¿Por qué seguimos escuchando la 'TV'? ' ¿Generales en Ucrania? _El escribe:
> 
> ...



Vale la pena leerlo entero, gracias.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

HOY: va por ti chusquero de mierda.......


----------



## Burbruxista (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ha dicho que puede utilizar HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense para los ataques a Crimea*
> 
> Anteriormente, EE.UU. dijo que la condición para el suministro de HIMARS a Ucrania era que no se utilizaran para ataques en territorio ruso.
> 
> ...



Llevo desde hace una semana sistemáticamente 150 páginas de retraso, no hay forma de ponerme al día.

Decidme por favor que en los últimos días esta noticia se ha demostrado falsa. 
No puede ser que hayan dejado un tema tan extremadamente delicado para todos en manos de Zelensky, no puedo imaginar peor escenario.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Llevo desde hace una semana sistemáticamente 150 páginas de retraso, no hay forma de ponerme al día.
> 
> *Decidme por favor que en los últimos días esta noticia se ha demostrado falsa.*
> No puede ser que hayan dejado un tema tan extremadamente delicado para todos en manos de Zelensky, no puedo imaginar peor escenario.



Que noticia???


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> *Uno es ignorante porque no conoce, sea cual sea la situación origen de eso*. Uno es un necio cuando se niega a conocer. *Exáctamente como está ocurriendo en nuestra conversación respecto al significado y uso de la palabra necio*.





Charidemo dijo:


> *Uy, qué va, qué va. Los necios se diferencian por ser por elección. Primera acepción de la RAE:
> 
> Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber.*
> 
> ....



Yo considero SINCERAMENTE que usted cae una y otra vez en errores y por tanto en necedad, no porque lo sepa, sino por terquedad más que nada... ahora si usted INSISTE EN QUE ES POR VOLUNTAD PROPIA, pues la verdad...


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

Rusia a dia de hoy no puede vender la cantidad de gas que compra Europa a otros países de ninguna manera, sobre todo si hablamos de países emergentes, donde no está penalizado el uso del carbón. 


Se pongan como se pongan los folla putines, ya se ha dicho por activa y pasiva, Rusia no se puede permitir ahora mismo no ingresar ese dinero.


----------



## millie34u (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Plan de la UE por si Putin corta el suministro de gas totalmente.
> 
> https://www.docdroid.net/G2DWwGq/com...afe-winter-pdf
> 
> ...




Me viene la imagen del "esteroides", el portero de la discoteca mientras te está colocando una mano de guantazos y tú completamente borracho y diciendo que va a ser derrotardo


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

El Senado de los EE. UU. ya ha comenzado a hablar sobre el suministro de nuevos aviones de combate F-16 a Ucrania.


Esta información es confirmada indirectamente por la declaración del Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU., General Charles Brown.
Dijo que Ucrania pronto podría recibir aviones occidentales. Según él, hay diferentes opciones: aviones estadounidenses, Gripen suecos, así como Eurofighter o Rafale europeos. "Va a ser algo no ruso", agregó Brown vagamente.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Me citas en un post en el que advierto que a Italia no le es tan "fácil" librarse de ciertos controles y tú expones que en realidad es más sencillo de lo que parece...

Simplemente te hago que ver que una cosa es PRETENDER ALGO QUE DESEAS y conseguirlo es otra que puede no ser tan DESEABLE...

Diferenciar entre lo que pretendes y el coste que estés dispuesto a pagar por ello es IMPORTANTE... 

Macrón ya habla de cortes de energía, de reponer el servicio militar... eso son SUS DESEOS, ¿tú estás dispuesto a pagar su precio???...

Y tús deseos son, pero y el precio a pagar, ¿Crees sinceramente que la GENTE COMÚN está dispuesto a pagarlo? y es importante tener claro cual es el precio de cada cosa...

La cuestión no es si es SENCILLO conseguir esto o aquello, sino el coste que conllevará su consecución; o de lo contrario... y siendo esto un foro de economía, hablar de los costes parece lo más coherente, creo yo...


----------



## Como El Agua (21 Jul 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Llevo desde hace una semana sistemáticamente 150 páginas de retraso, no hay forma de ponerme al día.
> 
> Decidme por favor que en los últimos días esta noticia se ha demostrado falsa.
> No puede ser que hayan dejado un tema tan extremadamente delicado para todos en manos de Zelensky, no puedo imaginar peor escenario.



EEUU indicó claramente que los HIMARS no serían utilizados contra territorio ruso, pero EEUU no considera territorio ruso a Crimea.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania hace replantearse a China "cuándo y cómo" invadir Taiwán, según la CIA.*
*China *saca conclusiones de la *guerra de Rusia en Ucrania* que la llevan a *inclinarse por el uso de la fuerza contra Taiwán*, de modo que* la pregunta no es si invadirá sino cuándo y cómo*, estimó este miércoles el jefe de la CIA.

"Nos parece que (la guerra en Ucrania) realmente no afecta al tema de si los líderes chinos podrían optar por usar la fuerza contra Taiwán en los próximos años, sino cuándo y cómo lo harán", dijo el jefe de la agencia de inteligencia estadounidense *Bill Burns* durante un foro sobre seguridad en Aspen, Estados Unidos.

Sin embargo *relativizó el riesgo de que el presidente Xi Jinping pase a la acción antes de finales de año*, pese a que algunos analistas creen posible que lo haga después de una importante reunión del partido comunista en el poder. "Estos riesgos van en aumento, nos parece, cuanto más avanzas en esta década", dijo.

Pekín probablemente esté "inquieta" viendo la *guerra en Ucrania*, analizó el jefe de la agencia, calificándola de "fracaso estratégico" para *Vladimir Putin* que creía poder derrocar el gobierno ucraniano en una semana.

*Burns estima que China lo interpreta como una prueba "de que no se logran victorias rápidas y decisivas"* sin poner muchos medios militares.


----------



## millie34u (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Seguramente poco vamos a saber de la ofensiva de Jersón porque la van a mantener en secreto sin comentar nada.
> 
> *La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson continúa con éxito. Dado que la operación militar aún está en curso, nadie comentará hasta que se complete*: el Comando Operativo "Pivden" ("Sur")
> 
> UN.



La contraofensiva de Jerson es como el sexo anal en el matrimonio, todo el mundo dice que existe, pero...


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en cerca de 360 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la guerra con Rusia.*
Ucrania ha elevado este jueves a *cerca de 360 el número de niños muertos* y a *más de 680 el número de menores heridos* desde el inicio de la *invasión rusa*, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*.

La Fiscalía ucraniana ha señalado un mensaje en Telegram que *ha podido verificar 358 niños muertos y 681 heridos, si bien ha añadido que "estas cifras no son finales*, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados".

Entre las *últimas víctimas* figura un *niño de trece años muerto* en un *ataque de las fuerzas rusas* contra la ciudad de *Jarkov *(este), incidente que se saldó además con una adolescente de 15 años herida.

Así, ha apuntado que la *provincia de Donetsk es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas*, con 361 entre muertos y heridos. Por detrás figuran la región de *Jarkov*, con 194; la de *Kiev*, con 116; la de *Chernígov*, con 68; la de *Lugansk*, con 61; la de *Mikolaiv*, con 53; la de *Jersón*, con 52; y la de *Zaporiyia*, con 40.

Por último, ha recalcado que *2.185 instituciones educativas han sufrido daños materiales* a causa de los ataques por parte de las fuerzas rusas, de las cuales un total de 221 han quedado "completamente destruidas", antes de facilitar una página web y dos números de teléfono para "dar información sobre crímenes de guerra contra niños".


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero si tengo más rabo que la Antonia....



Y usted acudió a un médico privado para ello y por tanto se niega en redondo que el hijo de cualquiera se lo pueda hacer en la pública gratis????, por eso lo de imponer el servicio militar... me pierdo señora o señor ahora, digo...


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Francia mantiene que Rusia cortará el gas a Europa y se prepara para ello.*
*Francia *sigue anticipando que *Rusia *cortará totalmente el *suministro de gas a Europa*, pese al restablecimiento de los flujos por el *gasoducto Nord Stream 1*, y se está preparando para ello llenando sus reservas y con un dispositivo que contempla reducir temporalmente el uso en empresas grandes consumidoras de energía.

Este es el mensaje del portavoz del Gobierno, *Olivier Véran*, que en una entrevista este jueves a la emisora _France Info_ no quiso anticipar cuál será la posición francesa ante la propuesta de la Comisión Europea de una reducción del *consumo de gas del 15 % en todos los países de la UE*, que podría ser obligatoria en caso de alerta.

*"Seguimos esperando que Rusia corte el gas en dirección de Europa en cualquier momento, tal vez de aquí a este otoño o a este invierno"*, señaló Veran cuando se le preguntó por el hecho de que Rusia haya reanudado el envío de gas por Nord Stream 1 desde esta mañana.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Sólo tú estás hablando de monedas y dinero... 

Por poner un caso te dije que Macrón quería poner el servicio militar, ¿estás dispuesto a pagar por ello y no, no en monedas, pero si tienes hijos o tienes que hacerlo tendrá costes, no crees???... 

El que un vejete que vive en Mallorca tenga que volverse a su pueblito alemán de toda la vida después de 10 años viviendo al sol, pues aparte del económico también tiene otros costes, ¿no crees???...

En el dinero sólo piensan los que nunca tienen suficiente o los que jamás han tenido, cada uno por lo suyo... y sí, todos los costes lo son en Economía, pues todo en ESTA VIDA ES ECONOMÍA, desde la salud, hasta la satisfacción vital, hasta... y sí, créame la salud es un coste, tanto si es buena como mala, siempre... para bien o para mal, vivimos en el sistema que vivimos y es lo que hay... que me guste más o menos importa un bledo, es lo que hay y a mí nadie me preguntó si lo quería así o no... a partir de ahí... pero no es bueno caer en aquello del Gatopardismo y en esencia repetir lo mismo con los mismos pero en otro escenario...


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y usted acudió a un médico privado para ello y por tanto se niega en redondo que el hijo de cualquiera se lo pueda hacer en la pública gratis????, por eso lo de imponer el servicio militar... me pierdo señora o señor ahora, digo...



Pero que médico privado ni que pollas. La mía es la misma desde que nací (más grande lógicamente). O no sabes quién es la Antonia?. Y no, paso de pagar el cambio de género de tu churumbel.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Buscan supervivientes tras el bombardeo ruso contra una escuela en Kramatorsk.*
Los *servicios de rescate ucranianos* buscan supervivientes bajo los *escombros de una escuela destruida* en un *bombardeo ruso* en la localidad de *Kramatorsk*, en la región de *Donetsk*, al este del país.

Así lo informó el Servicio Estatal para Situaciones de Emergencia en su cuenta de Telegram, citada por la agencia Ukrinform.

"*Puede haber personas bajo los escombros de una escuela en Kramatorsk* que fue destruida por los bombardeos enemigos", aseguró la fuente. El bombardeo ocurrió esta mañana y causó la *destrucción de la parte central del edificio, de tres plantas*.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero que médico privado ni que pollas. La mía es la misma desde que nací (más grande lógicamente). O no sabes quién es la Antonia?. Y no, paso de pagar el cambio de género de tu churumbel.



Tengo algún conocido que se hizo la operación y sí le entiendo, nacen cuando cambián de género... ahora lo de que la tengan que agrandar, eso suena a ego algo insatisfecho, LOGICAMENTE, pero vamos como uno ve estas cosas:









Cristiano Ronaldo se inyecta bótox en su zona genital: el motivo de este tratamiento


El jugador portugués se ha sometido a un tratamiento para aumentar el grosor de su miembro masculino hasta 2,5 centímetros.




as.com





Si Cristiano tiene que agrandarla, pues no dudo que una señora con cambio tenga ese problema de ego... 

Ahora no le pido que pague usted nada a nadie ESPECÍFICAMENTE, pero si usted puede conseguir todo eso en la privada, QUE COHONES, porque yo que vivo bajo un puente y casi desnudo pues me encontraría mejor si puedo enseñar una XXXXLLLLL SUPER, ya sabe a ver si cazo alguna millonaria y me saca del puenta A6 en el que vivo peligrosamente según algún conforero me ha advertido...


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*La tecnológica ABB sale del mercado ruso por el impacto de las sanciones internacionales.*
La multinacional sueco-suiza *ABB *anunció hoy su salida definitiva del mercado de *Rusia *a causa de la *guerra en Ucrania* y el *impacto que las sanciones internacionales han causado en sus negocios*, que la firma *cifra en unos 57 millones de dólares* durante el segundo trimestre de este año.

La firma ya había detenido desde el inicio de la invasión a *Ucrania *todo nuevo contrato desde Rusia, aunque había mantenido alguna de sus obligaciones con los clientes en ese mercado, siempre en cumplimiento de las sanciones, destacó en un comunicado.

ABB *tenía una plantilla de unos 750 empleados en Rusia*, principalmente en dos centros de producción en Moscú y Lipetsk, aunque en la mayoría de los casos su trabajo ha quedado interrumpido desde marzo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No sé de qué mensaje haces referencia para construir este. Respecto de la izquierda, ya lo he dicho otras veces y me mantengo en mi opinión, es un movimiento desestabilizador desde el principio, creado por el mismo tipo de gente que ahora quiere destruir Rusia, nos ha engañado por la falsa pandemia y está llevando el mundo al caos: el Imperio Anglosajón. Otra cosa es que en la izquierda haya habido personajes que creían en esas ideas y que dentro de esa amalgama ideológica hubiesen aspectos positivos. Cosas buenas las puedes encontrar incluso en el nazismo. Las ideologías suelen estar mezcladas con ellas para ser admisibles y cumplir los objetivos para los que fueron creadas, y están adaptadas al pensar y sentir del momento histórico de las sociedades donde se implementan.
> 
> La cuestión es que todas dividen a las masas, cuando es bien sabido que una nación dividida contra si misma no puede prevalecer. En eso consiste.



Establecer una ideología "nacional" de la que nadie puede disentir es fascismo. Cada clase social tiene intereses enfrentados a otras, y es normal que tengan por ello sus propias ideologías y sus propios aparatos políticos y/o sindicales. Los fascistas reprimen la expresión política de las clases populares empleando como pretexto un supuesto interés "nacional".


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
> Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
> Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”



Hay mucho trotskista pintando paredes últimamente.


----------



## Argentium (21 Jul 2022)

*El regulador energético alemán: Si los suministros rusos a través de Nord Stream 1 se mantienen en el bajo nivel actual, el nivel de almacenamiento del 90% para noviembre será difícilmente alcanzable sin medidas adicionales.*
13:24 || 21/07/2022


----------



## rothbardiano (21 Jul 2022)

volador dijo:


> Interesante, la comparación, yo también veo una gran similitud entre Vietnam y Ucrania pero tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa, la Guerra de Vietnam duró casi 15 años y esta solo lleva 3 meses, todavía queda mucha tela que cortar.
> 
> En la Vietnam los Rusos ponían las pasta, los vietnamitas la sangre y los americanos pasta y sangre, en esta los Ucranianos la sangre, los americanos la pasta y los Rusos la pasta y la sangre. En parte se cambian las tornas.
> 
> ...



La invasión Napoleónica en España y la posterior Guerra de Independencia es un ejemplo.

Una cosa es invadir, otra controlar y mientras que el enemigo tenga voluntad de luchar y no se de por vencido la guerra sigue.

Hay muchos ejemplos de paises "vencidos" que no aceptaron su derrota y algunos incluso fueron capaces con el tiempo de darle la vuelta a la tortilla.


----------



## Snowball (21 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El regulador energético alemán: Si los suministros rusos a través de Nord Stream 1 se mantienen en el bajo nivel actual, el nivel de almacenamiento del 90% para noviembre será difícilmente alcanzable **sin medidas adicionales.*
> 13:24 || 21/07/2022



Y esas medidas son que Ejpaña comparta su Gas(cosa técnicamente imposible)

Como pollos sin cabeza ,sálvese quien pueda


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Hablo de costes y foro de economía... y no no es que me tengan secuestrado, es que si entro en un bar es para tomarme algo allí y si vengo a un foro de economía es para...

Que para hablar de otras cosas, o hacerlas pues... a ver, este no es el lugar ideal, esto es UN FORO DE PUTA ECONOMIA...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y esas medidas son que Ejpaña comparta su Gas(cosa técnicamente imposible)
> 
> Como pollos sin cabeza ,sálvese quien pueda



Podrían detraer el gas español y embarcarlo destino alemania


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Sólo un diplomático en Occidente habla con el Kremlin: ¿ha llegado la hora de negociar con Putin?*
Hoy toda la actividad diplomática occidental hacia *Rusia *está paralizada. Sólo el presidente turco *Erdogan*, que como el gato de _Rebelión en la granja_ está de un lado pero también del otro, está ocupado como mediador. La última vez que el canciller *Scholz *habló con *Putin *fue en mayo. Fue cuando, en la estela de la retórica habitual sobre la autodefensa preventiva y las responsabilidades de la *OTAN*, el líder del *Kremlin *dejó escapar que "ambos bandos han cometido errores". La enésima "pretensión" de una apertura.

Luego, cayó la oscuridad; o casi. *Actualmente sólo hay dos canales occidentales de comunicación* con *Rusia*. Uno es el de los jefes militares de *Moscú *y Washington, que sin embargo comienza y termina en la preocupación de evitar un conflicto atómico por errores o malentendidos. El otro es el alemán, en el que el *Jens Plötner,* mantiene un contacto más o menos regular con su homólogo en el Kremlin, *Yurij Ushakov*.









Sólo un diplomático en Occidente habla con el Kremlin: ¿ha llegado la hora de negociar con Putin?


Una tarde de mediados de junio, en el Deutsche Gesellschaft für Auswärtige Politik, el foro de política exterior más prestigioso de Alemania, el asesor diplomático de Olaf...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Snowball (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podrían detraer el gas español y embarcarlo destino alemania



Embargo del LNG a Ejpaña


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAAA... aaaaaahhhhh, perdón, que en esta guerra que estamos lo estamos porque en realidad uno se sintió ofendido por otro y este a su vez por un tercero y claro con aquello de intercambiar pareceres llegaron a las manos y USTED Y YO a partir de ahí venimos aquí a este apartado aparte del foro de economía a debatir si las manos del uno son más idoneas que las del otro para practicar el boxing... ¿no me hoda????


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos han cometido varios errores en Kherson, por muy tontos que sean los Ukranianos y poco que tengan en dos movimientos los rusos tienen un problemon. Con lo del puente han sido muy listos y finos, parecen ingleses, les han dicho bien claro lo que va a pasar.



Para cometer errores mantiene el terreno.


----------



## Señor X (21 Jul 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> La invasión Napoleónica en España y la posterior Guerra de Independencia es un ejemplo.
> 
> Una cosa es invadir, otra controlar y mientras que el enemigo tenga voluntad de luchar y no se de por vencido la guerra sigue.
> 
> Hay muchos ejemplos de paises "vencidos" que no aceptaron su derrota y algunos incluso fueron capaces con el tiempo de darle la vuelta a la tortilla.



Para que Rusia salga victoriosa necesita dos factores:

a) que el relato en tierra natal no se derrumbe, no les hace falta ganar a la propaganda OTAN, con empatar les vale. Es decir, que no les pase como a EEUU con el Vietnam, que fue una derrota ideológica en su propio territorio. No fueron capaces de vender un relato para justificar lo que estaban haciendo.

b) que no haya insurgencia en las zonas ocupadas. Y por lo que parece, no la hay y están encantados de unirse a Rusia.

El resto son pajas mentales: que si hay que hacer esto en dos semanas, que si aquello hay que eliminarlo, que si aquel polvorín, o aquel barco, que si ahora van a ser unos apestados, etc.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*El Reino Unido enviará a Ucrania drones, armamento antitanques y artillería.*
El *Reino Unido* enviará a *Ucrania *en las próximas semanas *cientos de drones y armamento antitanque*, así como *artillería *para ayudar a ese país a defenderse de la invasión rusa, informó este jueves el ministerio de Defensa.

Tras ese envío, el Gobierno británico *espera facilitar a Ucrania sistemas de radar y más de 50.000 cartuchos de municiones* para la artillería de la era soviética existente en Ucrania.

Según la cartera de Defensa, el armamento ayudará a reforzar la capacidad de *Ucrania *para defenderse de la invasión rusa.

"El alcance y la variedad de equipos que estamos proporcionando demuestran la fortaleza de nuestra determinación", dijo hoy el ministro de Defensa, Ben Wallace.


----------



## Como El Agua (21 Jul 2022)

Según Boris Rozhin: "La Unión Europea levantó la prohibición sobre el suministro de una serie de bienes y servicios para la industria de la aviación, y también eliminó las restricciones sobre las transacciones financieras para pagar los suministros de petróleo ruso a terceros países y las exportaciones de alimentos rusos - Consejo de la UE."
El tema de la aviación es importante, ¿ qué está cambiando?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podrían detraer el gas español y embarcarlo destino alemania



No tienen con que regasificarlo y no hay disponibles plataformas móviles de regasificado disponibles suficientes para ese trabajo.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para cometer errores mantiene el terreno.



seria más correcto decir que están, mucho terreno, en muchos casos difícil de defender con pocos efectivos y muchos otros inconvenientes. Van de error en error. Primero subestimaron la capacidad de los Ukranianos, yo tampoco hubiera dado nada por ellos. 

Perdieron sus mejores unidades al principio y ahora tienen un frente demasiado extenso, un repliegue táctico es inteligente.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Jul 2022)

El Mercosur rechaza permitir al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, hablar en la cumbre del bloque sudamericano


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para cometer errores mantiene el terreno.



Como decía Ice Cube cuando estaba en NWA, _don't get high on your own supply_... 

Llevan meses hablando de contraofensivas en Kherson, que hagan el favor de no repetirse tanto, que queda peor.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> seria más correcto decir que están, mucho terreno, en muchos casos difícil de defender con pocos efectivos y muchos otros inconvenientes. Van de error en error. Primero subestimaron la capacidad de los Ukranianos, yo tampoco hubiera dado nada por ellos.
> 
> Perdieron sus mejores unidades al principio y ahora tienen un frente demasiado extenso, un repliegue táctico es inteligente.



Guisfull thinking de ese, i es como dices ¿cómo es posible que con superioridad numérica los ucros no los han echado ya?.

Si son tan malos los rusos como es posible que mantengan la iniciativa en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Charidemo (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Yo considero SINCERAMENTE que usted cae una y otra vez en errores y por tanto en necedad, no porque lo sepa, sino por terquedad más que nada... ahora si usted INSISTE EN QUE ES POR VOLUNTAD PROPIA, pues la verdad...



La verdad es que usted me estaría dando la razón sobre el uso de la palabra necio con ese comentario..


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No tienen con que regasificarlo y no hay disponibles plataformas móviles de regasificado disponibles suficientes para ese trabajo.



Van muy justos

Se espera que una primera FSRU esté lista a fines de este año o principios de 2023 en este puerto estatal de Baja Sajonia.









Factbox: Germany's LNG import project plans


German plans for liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminals are picking up speed since Berlin declared them vital to its effort to diversify away from Russian energy.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Caracalla (21 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Un mamífero..........no me haga elusión del resto de vertebrados que todos los días se levantan para esa misma común querencia, ni irrision de los invertebrados muchos de los cuales se organizan socialmente para esa misma monótona y agotadora profesión de la supervivencia y reproducción, idéntica mente de los organismos inferiores como los protozoos bacterias, hongos y aun virus, todos sirviendo a la vida y a la muerte y su perpetuacion eterna
> 
> Existen por la reproducción y para la reproducción. El ser humano solo por la reproducción, el para es potestativo
> 
> ...



El Nihilismo es cáncer.

Si esa es tu opinión, guárdatela para ti, desaparece de la faz de la tierra sin dejar rastro ni recuerdo y deja que los que disfrutamos de esta obra maravillosa le saquemos todo el partido y sigamos creciendo y progresando como seres humanos individuales y como civilización.

Recuerdos a la nada.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Yo no soy muy creyente... todo TIENE COSTES, como le dije... uno de ellos es perder de vista la realidad en función de un bien muy elevado que no está al alcance del PRECIO que puede pagar un humano (si lo tuviese pues sería humano y no sería tan estimable), lo que supone en realidad perder el tiempo, aquello de si tienes un problema y no puedes resolverlo para qué preocuparte y si puedes resolverlo, para qué preocuparte, con lo cual si el precio es impagable, para qué...

La religión es como el dinero, este preocupa mayormente a quienes NUNCA tienen suficiente o a quienes jamás lo han tenido... en lo de la religión pasa más o menos lo mismo solo que con la CONCIENCIA, imagino que por aquello del Karma...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Jul 2022)

L


Seronoser dijo:


> Nord Stream al 30% de capacidad.
> La verdad es que lo que hace Rusia es interesante. Yo era partidario de cerrar por completo el gas a Rusia, pero he recapacitado...
> Hay tres opciones desde mi punto de vista:
> 
> ...



lo que viene a ser cocinar las manitas de cerdo a fuego lento. Lento lento hasta que el cartílago se reblandezca y se vuelva una delicia en boca. Con toques afrutados.


----------



## dabuti (21 Jul 2022)

¿OLIGARCA?

NO, EMPRESARIO MODELO.









Dividendos y patrimonio inmobiliario: Amancio Ortega duplica beneficios hasta 1.606 millones de euros en Pontegadea, su brazo inversor


El Grupo Pontegadea, que reúne todas las sociedades de cartera propiedad de Amancio Ortega, sus filiales dedicadas al negocio inmobiliario y otras participaciones de carácter...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿OLIGARCA?
> 
> NO, EMPRESARIO MODELO.
> 
> ...



A este los chinos lo despluman rápido, NO ES LUIS BUITTON.

Chein le está apretando las tuercas y encima se larga de su mercado más lucrativo.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Guisfull thinking de ese, i es como dices ¿cómo es posible que con superioridad numérica los ucros no los han echado ya?.
> 
> Si son tan malos los rusos como es posible que mantengan la iniciativa en el campo de batalla.



140 días después de ver errores tácticos, estratégicos y logísticos que quieres que te diga?

Están empantandos, ni controlan lo que tienen, ni se pueden ocupar de la población. Han demostrado lo que son y sus capacidades. Por tonto que sea el otro le va a dar un palo detrás de otro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 140 días después de ver errores tácticos, estratégicos y logísticos que quieres que te diga?
> 
> Están empantandos, ni controlan lo que tienen, ni se pueden ocupar de la población. Han demostrado lo que son y sus capacidades. Por tonto que sea el otro le va a dar un palo detrás de otro.



Te repites, hay que valorar más el silencio, el tiempo es mi mejor juez.


----------



## vil. (21 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> La verdad es que usted me estaría dando la razón sobre el uso de la palabra necio con ese comentario..



Primera acepción de la real academia mediante... creo que usted habla como un NECIO.


----------



## El Veraz (21 Jul 2022)

Insignificancia a la que ha caido este infraser:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jul 2022)

Putin tosió, es posible que muera.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Insignificancia a la que ha caido este infraser:



Debe ser muy duro supervisar los cuescos de alguien importante, ha esperado 50 segundos, quiero ser tan insignificante como Putin en la cola de la seguridad social.


----------



## Argentium (21 Jul 2022)

No hay nada peor que la incertidumbre...

*El jefe del regulador energético alemán: no sabemos qué pasará con el gas ruso en las próximas semanas.*
14:31 || 21/07/2022


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No hay nada peor que la incertidumbre...
> 
> *El jefe del regulador energético alemán: no sabemos qué pasará con el gas ruso en las próximas semanas.*
> 14:31 || 21/07/2022



Sin dejar de ser cierto cualquiera diría que estan alimentando la especulación en los mercados de gas con este tipo de declaraciones ... Parecen interesados en subir los precios por algún extraño motivo que no nos van a contar. Desde que la UE empezo a alimentar el rumor de que Rusia les corta el gas en Junio los precios se han duplicado y Rusia sin embargo nunca dijo que dejaría de suministrar. Si Putin nuestra politicos tendrían que inventarlos (o es lo que han hecho) porque como excusa a todos sus errores les viene de perlas.


----------



## ignorante (21 Jul 2022)

*La guerra rusa en Ucrania dificulta la investigación en el CERN*

*La organización cesa las colaboraciones con instituciones rusas, lo que supone retrasos en la ejecución de los proyectos por falta de materias primas, tecnologías, financiación y expertise 
*





El CERN ha suspendido todas las colaboraciones científicas con Rusia Maximilien Brice / CERN​





Cristina Sáez
Barcelona
21/07/2022 14:21

Desde que Rusia decidiera invadir Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, la Organización Europea para la Investigación Nuclear (CERN) ha suspendido todas sus colaboraciones científicas con el país que preside Vladimir Putin, de la misma forma que han hecho otras instituciones, universidades y asociaciones científicas en todo el mundo, como el MIT o la Unión Internacional de Física Pura y Aplicada.

Pero la medida no solo ha afectado a la ciencia rusa, sino que también ha impactado de lleno en la investigación que se hace en el acelerador de partículas, el LHC, que recientemente se ha vuelto a poner en marcha para seguir desentrañando los misterios de la física más elemental y del Universo. Y además se prevé que lastre los proyectos futuros de esta institución.







“Está teniendo y tendrá un impacto substancial en la ciencia”, reconoce Leonid Rivkin, investigador del Laboratorio del Acelerador de Física de Partículas y al frente del Panel de Colaboración Internacional del Comité científico del CERN. 

“La contribución de Rusia a la ciencia del CERN era y sigue siendo importante y el hecho de que ahora no contemos con ella es una pérdida para la institución y la investigación que se hace”, se lamenta Caterina Biscari, física investigadora y directora del Sincrotrón ALBA, además de miembro del Comité científico del CERN.

Ese impacto tiene que ver, para empezar, con la contribución intelectual de los científicos rusos en la física de partículas que se lleva a cabo en el CERN. “En matemáticas e ingeniería son muy buenos”, valora Biscari.

“Rusia era responsable de un componente de los experimentos. Ahora hay que buscar cómo reemplazarlos, hallar científicos con expertise que puedan hacerse cargo de este componente”, señala Rivkin, que añade que necesitarán financiación adicional y que “todo ello se traducirá en retrasos”.

A nivel de tecnología y de suministro de materias primas, la exclusión de Rusia también está comportando repercusiones. “Un número enorme de componentes del LHC están fabricados en Rusia, como algunos imanes procedentes de Siberia. Y este país también contribuye de manera importante con materias primas y con inversión económica en los desarrollos del LHC”, afirma Rivkin.

A la participación concreta de Rusia a nivel científico en el CERN se suma la crisis económica mundial provocada por el conflicto bélico, que dificulta la compra de materiales, cuyo precio ha aumentado en los últimos meses; y que supone problemas actuales y futuros de abastecimiento y encarecimiento de energía. 

“Los futuros proyectos previstos se van a retrasar porque la entrega de materiales se retrasará. También los experimentos se encarecerán porque habrá que pagar más por la energía para llevarlos a cabo. Eso alargará los plazos de ejecución mucho e implica que se tengan que modificar las proyecciones de los grandes proyectos”, destaca Caterina Biscari, física directora del Sincrotrón ALBA y miembro del comité científico del CERN.

*Un debate sin precedentes*

La decisión de cortar toda relación con científicos e instituciones rusas no fue nada fácil de tomar y generó debate en el seno de este organismo internacional, que desde que se fundó en 1952 ha sido un ejemplo de colaboración y diálogo científico entre países. En la actualidad tiene 23 países miembro, entre ellos España, y 10 países con estatus de asociados, como Ucrania. Otros cuantos estados tienen estatus de observadores, como Rusia hasta que estalló la guerra.

“Aunque Rusia no es estado miembro del CERN, es uno de los dos países que más contribuyen con usuarios, junto con Estados Unidos. Los dos aportan unos 1000 usuarios de los 8000 en total que tenemos”, explica Rivkin, quien reconoce que en todo el tiempo en que ha estado trabajando en el CERN no recuerda un evento que haya “sacudido tan fuertemente la institución”.

En este sentido también se ha pronunciado, en declaraciones a la revista Science, el John Ellis, físico teórico del King’s College de Londres que ha trabajado más de 40 años en el CERN, y afirma que nunca se había tomado una decisión así, ni tan siquiera cuando los rusos invadieron Checoslovaquia o Afganistán a finales del siglo XX.

“Justo después de que estallara la guerra, muchos colaboradores rusos firmaron una carta condenando el ataque. Tomar la decisión de echarlos del CERN fue muy difícil”, se lamenta Rivkin.

“Son una parte esencial de todos los proyectos del CERN, ¿había que cerrarles la puerta a personas que trabajaban codo a codo contigo? Además también teníamos a científicos de Ucrania colaborando con nosotros. Dejamos de discutir de luminosidad y de campos magnéticos para hablar de si echábamos a los científicos rusos o no. Un problema como la guerra te rompe todos los esquemas”, se lamenta Biscari.

En febrero, los 23 estados miembro decidieron suspender el estatus de Rusia y prohibieron a los representantes rusos la capacidad de auditar las deliberaciones en el consejo. El CERN también recibió órdenes desde la Comisión Europa de suspender toda relación con Rusia.

“Es la primera vez desde que se puso en marcha el CERN en que se han producido tensiones internas”, explica Biscari. Algunos países miembro, como Alemania, han tomado posiciones “muy fuertes” y han atajado toda colaboración con el país liderado por Putin. Y esas posiciones tienen su reflejo en el Consejo del CERN, donde están representados los países de Europa.

En el Comité científico del CERN, integrado por físicos que no representan a sus países de origen, también se reprodujeron las tensiones: desde aquellos que defendían seguir manteniendo la colaboración porque eso mantenía el espíritu de diálogo originario del CERN; a aquellos que consideraban los hechos de una gravedad enorme que requería acciones contundentes. “Algunas instituciones rusas publicaron al inicio del conflicto en sus webs incluso proclamas a favor de la guerra. No podíamos seguir haciendo ciencia con ellos”, comenta Biscari.

No es la única acción tomada en contra de los científicos rusos: además de no poder acceder al CERN ni colaborar con grupos que allí trabajen, tampoco podrán firmar artículos científicos. También se han parado algunos grandes proyectos destinados a impulsar la investigación en Rusia, como un proyecto en el marco del programa Horizonte Europa para el desarrollo de un sincrotrón en Rusia. Después de un año y medio trabajando en él, se ha detenido el proyecto y los recursos se han reorientado para ayudar a reconstruir Ucrania, no solo edificios de viviendas sino también infraestructuras científicas.

*Ciencia por la paz*

El CERN se creó en 1952, cuando Europa acababa de salir de la II Guerra Mundial, con el objetivo no solo de investigar en física de partículas, sino también de que la institución sirviera como una herramienta para unir estados y fomentar el diálogo. Por este motivo se creó en Suiza, para dotarlo de neutralidad, para facilitar la interacción entre países en que pudiera haber conflicto o recuerdo de conflicto. Incluso en la época de la Guerra Fría el CERN se mantuvo como un espacio en que Oriente y Occidente se hablaban de tú a tú por temas científicos.

“El rol del CERN no solo es científico sino de colaboración y diálogo internacional. Esperemos que cuando acabe el conflicto, la ciencia pueda volver a ser el ámbito en el que el diálogo crezca de nuevo, de manera que el CERN vuelva a contribuir a reconstruir Europa”, afirman Biscari y Rivkin.









La guerra rusa en Ucrania dificulta la investigación en el CERN


Desde que Rusia decidiera invadir Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, la Organización Europea para la Investigación Nuclear (CERN) ha suspendido todas sus colaboraciones




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Expected (21 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tengo algún conocido que se hizo la operación y sí le entiendo, nacen cuando cambián de género... ahora lo de que la tengan que agrandar, eso suena a ego algo insatisfecho, LOGICAMENTE, pero vamos como uno ve estas cosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo peor...es que tú exmujer viviendo en La Florida, pegadita a la A6 con su entrenador de pádel. Debe ser duro. Algunas noches, si no pasan muchos coches....desde tu puente...si estás calladito puedes oír sus animales gemidos de placer.


----------



## vettonio (21 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El Nihilismo es cáncer.
> 
> Si esa es tu opinión, guárdatela para ti, desaparece de la faz de la tierra sin dejar rastro ni recuerdo y deja que los que disfrutamos de esta obra maravillosa le saquemos todo el partido y sigamos creciendo y progresando como seres humanos individuales y como civilización.
> 
> Recuerdos a la nada.



Tu respuesta rebuznada al post de la forera, es para mandarte de cabeza al frigidarium de tus termas.


----------



## magufone (21 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como decía Ice Cube cuando estaba en NWA, _don't get high on your own supply_...
> 
> Llevan meses hablando de contraofensivas en Kherson, que hagan el favor de no repetirse tanto, que queda peor.



Pues igual ya estan con _El Contraataque™_, pero se han equivocado de sitio; con tanto lio de twitter igual estan _contraatacando _en otro sitio...
Igual Marquina lo sabe... aunque bueno, da igual lo que sepa, que seguira poniendo lo que le diga el que le paga...


----------



## magufone (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Insignificancia a la que ha caido este infraser:



Como el que ve OVNIs por todos los lados...
Si hay que agarrarse a esto... apaga y vamonos


----------



## vettonio (21 Jul 2022)

La situación en Italya -lo ví así en un escaparate y me descojoné una semana entera- digo que, la movida italiana es gorda.
Atentos a la movida.


----------



## magufone (21 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La situación en Italya -lo ví así en un escaparate y me descojoné una semana entera- digo que, la movida italiana es gorda.
> Atentos a la movida.



Aqui estamos tan acostumbrados a que capen las noticias dia si dia tambien que la mayor parte de los ovejos ni se enterarán...


----------



## delhierro (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Los rusos han cometido varios errores en Kherson, por muy tontos que sean los Ukranianos y poco que tengan en dos movimientos los rusos tienen un problemon. Con lo del puente han sido muy listos y finos, parecen ingleses, les han dicho bien claro lo que va a pasar.



Han cometido un error, no arrasar teniendo potencia para ello. Podrian destruir todos los puentes del dnieper que controlan los ucranianos con misiles de verdad no con los cohetillos esos que tiran los ucranianos, y no lo hacen. Hasta monten en colera, y luego todo seran lloros.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia y Ucrania todavía tienen margen para las conversaciones de paz, según ha declarado el portavoz presidencial ruso Dmitriy Peskov.
> 
> "Ni el presidente [Vladímir Putin] ni el ministro [de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov] han hablado nunca de cerrar la puerta a las negociaciones", dijo Peskov
> 
> ...



Y ese es el problema, que son tan tontos que creen que los anglos ( ucrania no existe ) van a negociar una mierda.


----------



## Red Star (21 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nord Stream al 30% de capacidad.
> La verdad es que lo que hace Rusia es interesante. Yo era partidario de cerrar por completo el gas a Europa, pero he recapacitado...
> Hay tres opciones desde mi punto de vista:
> 
> ...



Ya lo dijeron Buda y Aristóteles: En el centro está la virtud.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 140 días después de ver errores tácticos, estratégicos y logísticos que quieres que te diga?
> 
> Están empantandos, ni controlan lo que tienen, ni se pueden ocupar de la población. Han demostrado lo que son y sus capacidades. Por tonto que sea el otro le va a dar un palo detrás de otro.



Como dicen en Graná, otro suavón que jode a los discretos, a la nevera.


----------



## lapetus (21 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Para que Rusia salga victoriosa



Rusia en buena medida ya ha cumplido su objetivo principal, que es impedir que esta mancha naranja saliera al mercado a través de empresas occidentales y diera una mordida importante al presupuesto ruso:






La guerra no es ni por amenazas militares ni por la libertad de los pobrecitos rusoparlantes. Es por esa mancha: el yacimiento de Yuzivska, descubierto sobre 2013. Sólo se puede sacar mediante fracking. Y ya estaba por allí la Shell Oil a ver cómo lo sacaba. En teoría puede producir el equivalente al total de gas exportado por Ucrania en 2011. Como digo, para Rusia son dos problemas: caída de sus propias ventas, y pérdida del monopolio del gas a Ucrania. Es una amenaza para ellos ESTRATÉGICA, porque Rusia vive de exportar el gas de los Urales a europa a precio bajo. Y para los americanos un medio de neutralizar a Rusia sin pegar un sólo tiro.

Los ucranianos habían apostado fuerte. Querían sacar eso y enchufarlo por su cuenta a los gasoductos hechos cuando la URSS, que normalmente transportan gas ruso (del cual los ucros cobran derechos de tránsito). Como la historia demuestra que cuando alguien le intenta comer mercado a Rusia, ésta usa su ejército, la cosa requería que Ucrania entrara en la OTAN.

La Shell había firmado un acuerdo de compartición de beneficios a 50 años con el gobierno ucro. La Chevron había invertido 10.000 millones de dólares. Aquí es donde entra en juego la gasística Burisma y los Biden. 

Ahora mismo las dos empresas han congelado las inversiones y se han retirado. De momento Rusia ha conseguido su objetivo principal. Dudo que necesite llegar a tomar el Donbass entero. Pero claro, ahora tiene que consolidar y resistir a largo plazo las sanciones y el desgaste. Razón por la que Rusia buscará pactar ya, si puede este mismo año.

Esta noticia de 2015 ya iba bien encaminada en que las luchas en el Donbass no eran por otra cosa sino el gas:








Russia's silent shale gas victory in Ukraine


The vast shale gas reserves in the separatist-held Ukrainian regions of Donetsk and Lugansk regions are an important element not to be overlooked when analysing the Ukraine crisis, writes Szilvia Batkov.




www.euractiv.com





Fijaos en las curiosas protestas anti-fracking que tuvieron lugar allí:






Hala ya tenéis la visión imprescindible para entender lo que se cuece en realidad. No lo veréis en prensa, ni en supuestos canales de ejjpertos. Como comprenderéis, no era razonable que la guerra fuera para "liberar a los pobres prorusos", que estaban machacados desde 2008 sin que Rusia interviniera directamente. Ni tampoco que fuera para eliminar la amenaza OTAN, cuando los bálticos ya estaban a la misma distancia de Moscú, y cuando acaban de entrar Suecia y Finlandia y al Kremlin básicamente le ha dado igual. Tenía que ser una razón tal que el estado ruso estuviera en riesgo, y que justificara las pérdidas militares y económicas sufridas en la operación.


----------



## delhierro (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al principio de la guerra, Rusia tenía al grupo Wagner, que eran poco menos que supersoldados. Luego llevó a los chechenos, que se supone que eran expertos en lucha urbana. Luego a los kosakos, que eran super fieros. Y por medio también hablaron mucho de ¿Sirios? Y algunos de África.
> 
> ¿Algunos de estos "grupos de elite" ha hecho algo destacable o ha marcado alguna diferencia?



Se lo podriamos preguntar la los arios machotes del Batallon Azov que iban a comerse a los rusos en Mariupol, o a los otanicos invencibles de la Legión Extrajera que los iban a dar una zurra en Severodonetsk. Desgraciadamente los telefonos de los muertos no contestan y los vivos estan ocupados cantando el himno ruso o sovietico, no lo tengo muy claro en las prisiones rusos.

Claro que han marcado una diferencia. Pero lo dicho no se lo podemos preguntar a sus oponentes, estan liadillos o a 2 metros bajo tierra.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como plan es cojonudo, el problema es que antes de que eso pase a los italianos les pegan un golpe de estado que los deja temblando.
> 
> ¡COÑO! que aún me estoy preguntando quién voto a Dragui en Italia y si pueden decir todos que ellos no fueron.




Pues sigue preguntandotelo.
A Draghi no lo voto nadie porque no se presentó a las elecciones.
Fue un “dedazo de Salvación Nacional”.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jul 2022)

Queda claro que las politicas dela UE son el resultado de su fanatismo político:
El canciller chino dijo que la noción de "reducir la dependencia" es una narrativa falsa e instó a los políticos alemanes a no engañar a la gente y dañar sus propios intereses, después de que el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores alemán dijera que Alemania está buscando reducir su dependencia económica de China.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Boletín del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. 21.07.2022

Se afirma, entre otras cosas, la destrucción de más de 600 soldados y mercenarios de las AFU en un ataque con misiles en la región de Odessa. Como se ha señalado anteriormente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ven los intentos de las AFU de formar grupos de ataque en las direcciones de Nikolaevsk y Kherson, por lo que se llevan a cabo ataques sistemáticos contra los depósitos y las acumulaciones de municiones.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Una nueva encuesta de la Universidad de California muestra que el 50,1% de los estadounidenses está de acuerdo con la afirmación de que la guerra civil estallará en los Estados Unidos en los próximos años









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

"El batallón de voluntarios tártaros de Crimea que lleva el nombre de Noman Chelebidzhykhan ha sido reconocido oficialmente como una organización extremista y terrorista.
Los servicios especiales llevan varios años trabajando en esta organización, financiada, entre otros, por los servicios especiales ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Otra subversión de Putin.
Greta Tunberg se ha manifestado en contra del ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
Greta también pidió el fin de la guerra en Ucrania y la libertad para el Kurdistán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Establecer una ideología "nacional" de la que nadie puede disentir es fascismo. Cada clase social tiene intereses enfrentados a otras, y es normal que tengan por ello sus propias ideologías y sus propios aparatos políticos y/o sindicales. Los fascistas reprimen la expresión política de las clases populares empleando como pretexto un supuesto interés "nacional".



Eso mismo ha hecho el comunismo. Sucedió en la URSS y sucede en China. Ahora lo vemos en Ucrania y de forma soslayada en España con la criminalización cada vez más imperante de la derecha. Pero lo importante es el discurso único del comunismo, que enseguida se acuerda usted del fascismo, pero los rojos sois igual de fascistas.

Pero conste que, como he dicho, a mi no me parece mal que una nación camine junta en una misma dirección, es la única forma en que es fuerte. El discurso 'antifascista' es promovido desde el principio por las multinacionales, que necesitan naciones divididas para poder parasitarlas. Ese es su juego.


----------



## Kreonte (21 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Queda claro que las politicas dela UE son el resultado de su fanatismo político:
> El canciller chino dijo que la noción de "reducir la dependencia" es una narrativa falsa e instó a los políticos alemanes a no engañar a la gente y dañar sus propios intereses, después de que el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores alemán dijera que Alemania está buscando reducir su dependencia económica de China.



El mundo occidental parece que ha despertado del letargo, espero que no quede sólo en palabrería. Saludos camarada 朱德


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

La UE ha levantado la prohibición de una serie de bienes y servicios para la industria de la aviación y también ha eliminado las restricciones a las transacciones financieras para pagar los suministros de petróleo ruso a terceros países y las exportaciones de alimentos rusos - Consejo de la UE.

Débiles y peleles.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En España hasta los “pinta paredes” tienen un cacao mental de tres pares de narices.
> Ayer vi una pintada que me dejo “traumatizado”.
> Decía esto: “_Libertad Donbass – Putin asesino --- Otan No – Bases Fuera_”



Es brutal. La ingeniería social combinada con el pésimo nivel educativo.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

El director de la CIA, Burns, tiene una mentalidad bastante sobria frente a todos los frikis que "descolonizan" a Rusia. Fue él quien, cuando por fin estuvo claro para la inteligencia estadounidense hacia dónde se dirigían las cosas, vino a Rusia para mantener contactos confidenciales con los dirigentes de nuestro país.

Hoy ha hecho una declaración sobre la salud de Putin: "Hay muchos rumores sobre la salud del Presidente Putin, pero por lo que sabemos, está muy sano.

Evidentemente, no se trata de una respuesta a Valery Solovyov o a otro colectivo Nevzorov a su charla esquizofrénica para los crédulos oídos ucranianos sobre las diversas enfermedades de V.V. Pero la declaración no es casual. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el "también". Y, como vemos, se dirige a Ucrania. Que no hay que esperar un milagro, sino intentar negociar con los rusos, que no van a retroceder. Dar algo a cambio para no perderlo todo al final.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE ha levantado la prohibición de una serie de bienes y servicios para la industria de la aviación y también ha eliminado las restricciones a las transacciones financieras para pagar los suministros de petróleo ruso a terceros países y las exportaciones de alimentos rusos - Consejo de la UE.
> 
> Débiles y peleles.
> 
> ...



El recule ha comenzado. 
La prensa silenciará o minimizará. Y circulen. No digamos en Españita, con nuestro nivel de retraso, borreguismo y desmemoria.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Grecia ya es el tercer país europeo, después de España y Portugal, que no está de acuerdo con la propuesta de la Comisión Europea de reducir en un 15% el uso de gas natural procedente de Rusia

Parece que empiezan a entender algo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero tampoco es de extrañar ese cacao mental si la información que recibes es la que se transmite a través de los medios informativos habitualmente manipulados de este país.



Yo antes también pensaba esto. Pero lo siento, desde los aplausos a las 8 no tengo ninguna pena ni consideración por esta sociedad.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

* Rusia examinará de inmediato la petición de Hungría de suministros adicionales de gas ruso *

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, ha afirmado durante una rueda de prensa este jueves tras reunirse con su par húngaro Peter Szijjarto que Moscú estudiará de inmediato la petición de Budapest sobre aumentar los suministros de gas ruso.
Por su parte, Szijjarto detalló que su Gobierno quiere comprar *700 millones de metros cúbicos de gas* al país euroasiático. "La realidad es que es imposible comprar 700 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicionales sin recurrir a Rusia. Es posible soñar y construir castillos en el aire, pero esa es la realidad", enfatizó el canciller húngaro.
Tras recordar los problemas de suministro energético que existen actualmente en Europa, afirmó que Budapest quiere garantizar su seguridad en este ámbito para los próximos meses y en general y debe hacerlo "*lo más rápido posible*", dado que la temporada de calefacción arranca el próximo 15 octubre. "Queremos asegurarnos de que nadie en Hungría se vea en una situación difícil", aseveró.
El jefe de la diplomacia húngara explicó que los depósitos de gas de su país están llenos al 23,7 % de su capacidad, un nivel superior al de otros países europeos. Pese a que en condiciones normales esta cantidad sería consideraba como suficiente, actualmente la situación es diferente, puntualizó Sijjarto, aludiendo al conflicto en Ucrania y las sanciones antirrusas.
Mientras, Lavrov lamentó que la política "abiertamente rusófoba" de EE.UU. y la Unión Europea obstaculiza la cooperación práctica entre Moscú y Budapest, dado que Washington y Bruselas imponen nuevas sanciones de forma "desenfrenada" y "sin un análisis sólido de las consecuencias".

Según Szijjarto, su visita a Moscú tiene como objetivo abordar cómo se puede hacer más sólida la seguridad energética de Hungría para los próximos meses. En este sentido, indicó que quiere acordar un aumento de los suministros de gas ruso a su país.
El año pasado, el intercambio comercial entre Rusia y Hungría creció en más del 25 %, según detalló antes del inicio de las negociaciones Lavrov, que agregó que ambas naciones están dispuestas a seguir cooperando en "grandes proyectos" en el ámbito energético y de transporte, entre otros.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

* Hackers contra HIMARS*

El grupo prorruso KillNet está preparando un ciberataque contra el mayor fabricante de armas del mundo, la corporación estadounidense Lockheed Martin, que, entre otras cosas, produce lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS.

Los piratas informáticos expresaron su protesta por el hecho de que las empresas estadounidenses especializadas en la producción de armamento sigan suministrando armas letales a Ucrania, ganando cientos de millones de dólares sentados al otro lado del globo.

KillNet informó de que se trataría de un nuevo tipo de ciberataque, no de un ataque DDoS. Lo que se entiende exactamente por "nuevo tipo" sigue siendo un misterio. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

"Zelenskyy en cuidados intensivos": hackers rusos hackearon varios canales de radio ucranianos

Los canales de radio Bayraktar y Melodiya del régimen de Kiev han sido hackeados por especialistas rusos en cibernética. Los canales difundieron que "Volodymyr Zelensky se encuentra ahora en cuidados intensivos en estado grave y sus funciones directas las realiza el presidente de la Rada Suprema".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

*Zelenskyy obliga al Estado Mayor de las AFU a lanzar una ofensiva sobre Kherson*

Según informan los medios de comunicación ucranianos, el principal payaso de Kiev está presionando al jefe de las AFU, Zaluzhnyy, para que lance una contraofensiva en el plazo de un mes con el fin de interrumpir el referéndum que se está preparando en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.

Mientras tanto, el Estado Mayor de las AFU ya predice sus pérdidas en una posible "ofensiva" de unos 20.000 nazis muertos y 50.000 heridos.

Cabe destacar que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas nunca han tomado por asalto una gran ciudad, sino que sólo han intentado defenderla, por lo que no tienen experiencia en una ofensiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

El Reino Unido enviará a Ucrania 50.000 proyectiles de artillería y cientos de armas antitanque en las próximas semanas: el secretario de Defensa británico Ben Wallace 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y ese es el problema, que son tan tontos que creen que los anglos ( ucrania no existe ) van a negociar una mierda.



No entiendo como dices eso. Es más que obvio que buscan mantener una actitud de sobriedad y legalidad legitimidad frente a la 'pandilla de golfos apandadores' en la que se han convertido los líderes europeos y anglosajones. Es una cuestión de imagen internacional, nada más.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jul 2022)

@Caracalla, post: 41655577, member: 183950"]
El Nihilismo es cáncer.

*El cáncer es usted*

Si esa es tu opinión, guárdatela para ti, desaparece de la faz de la tierra sin dejar rastro ni recuerdo y deja que los que disfrutamos de esta obra maravillosa le saquemos todo el partido y sigamos creciendo y progresando como seres humanos individuales y como civilización.

*Es la opinión, tal como ha visto, de insignes pensadores, a los que es posible adherirse o no porque es nuestra libertad subjetiva la que lo pondera. Pero tal libertad rechaza la imposición autoritaria de sujetos fanáticos e intolerantes como usted mismo que parecen querer impedir cualquier expresión que les afecte su impostada sensibilidad. Yo expresare con total libertad le guste a usted o no estas o cualesquiera otras ideas, no es mi problema su fobia a schopenhauer. Como sujeto refractario que parece ser usted de la libertad de expresión y del librepensamiento le agradecería que abandone estas páginas y se evade en asociaciones y grupúsculos fascistas donde se encontrará como pez en el agua.

Mientras tanto disfrute usted de esta maravillosa creación contemplando la guerra y la muerte a distancia mientras espera la enfermedad, la vejez y para su caso, merecida muerte.

Siempre será mejor el Nihilismo como pensamiento civilizado que se cuestiona los fundamentos existenciales y los principios éticos y humanos en general para reedificar de nuevo sobre esa base, que los principios del fascismo o de las pretensiones mágicas y mis huevistas que sujetos como usted parecen detentar. 

Le añadiré algo mas: Usted ha traído el término nihilismo, algo que no es aplicable a Schopenhauer. Hay un nihilismo filosófico o ideologico, que resulta sano y edificante, pero hay uno moral que es denigrante y peligroso que es el que usted parece detentar y que consiste en algo tan básico como la a falta del debido respeto al otro y a lo que piensa y expresa libremente. Por esa razón el cáncer es usted y su inflado yo, síntoma de su metastasis*

Recuerdos a la nada.

*Recuerdos a Hitler y Torquemada*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

El Reino Unido entregará un nuevo cargamento a Ucrania

El Reino Unido suministrará a Ucrania un lote de cañones de artillería L-119 de 105 mm (36 piezas) y 20 SAU M-109 de 155 mm. Junto con ellos se suministrarán 50 mil proyectiles.

Además, Kiev recibirá de los británicos más de un centenar de drones y radares para la guerra de contrabatería. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos publican un decreto que despoja a Kolomoysky de su ciudadanía ucraniana. Si el decreto es auténtico, no es más que otra muestra de que EE.UU. se salió con la suya al obligar a Zelensky a alejarse de su antiguo patrocinador, que ahora se ha vuelto innecesario. Fue Kolomoisky quien financió la campaña de Zelensky y en un momento dado llenó la administración de Zelensky con su gente. Pero fueron retirados discretamente y sustituidos por figuras que convenían a Washington en primer lugar. Y cabe recordar que se ha abierto una causa penal contra Kolomoisky en Estados Unidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Zelenskyy obliga al Estado Mayor de las AFU a lanzar una ofensiva sobre Kherson*
> 
> Según informan los medios de comunicación ucranianos, el principal payaso de Kiev está presionando al jefe de las AFU, Zaluzhnyy, para que lance una contraofensiva en el plazo de un mes con el fin de interrumpir el referéndum que se está preparando en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.
> 
> ...



Jersón, las Ardenas de Elensky....


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otra subversión de Putin.
> Greta Tunberg se ha manifestado en contra del ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
> Greta también pidió el fin de la guerra en Ucrania y la libertad para el Kurdistán.
> 
> ...



¿Y cómo no ha pedido también la parejita de Barbie&Ken?


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Jersón, las Ardenas de Elensky....



Por Helena Ardió Troya y por zElensky arderá Ucrania. La historia se repite, pero esta vez como bufonada.


----------



## Captain Julius (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otra subversión de Putin.
> Greta Tunberg se ha manifestado en contra del ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
> Greta también pidió el fin de la guerra en Ucrania y la libertad para el Kurdistán.
> 
> ...



Estoy por abrir un hilo en el que demostrar que Greta y José Andrés comparten gameto.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (21 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Como el que ve OVNIs por todos los lados...
> Si hay que agarrarse a esto... apaga y vamonos



Pero es que además se sabe que estaba justo delante suyo, mientras le preparaban para la foto.

No dan más de si.


----------



## dabuti (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## pgas (21 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Rusia en buena medida ya ha cumplido su objetivo principal, que es impedir que esta mancha naranja saliera al mercado a través de empresas occidentales y diera una mordida importante al presupuesto ruso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





claro claro, qué malvado Putin, dejó que molieran a los novorrusos durante 8 años para poder invadir!

próxima parada el báltico y Polonia donde los paisanos le dejaron claro a Chevron lo que pensaban del mierdafrakin 








entre guerras y mordidas a las luminarias de bruxelas no se si le sale a cuenta 








tiene pinta que los europedos pagaremos la estafa del frakin a los mericanos


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me encantaría sabér qiue diantres hacía un ex banquero con pasaporte israelí, a quien solo eligió una pandilla de politicastros corruptos, como Presidente del Consejo de MInistros. Supongo en mi ignorancia que nada bueno.



¿por qué tenia pasaporte israeli?


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El iraní es menos moro que tú.



Zasca.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Al parecer, más del 80% de los 780.000 participantes en la encuesta votaron a favor de sustituir el escudo soviético en el escudo del monumento a la Patria en Kiev, pero ¿podrán eliminarlo?

Las cifras fueron anunciadas por el Ministro de Cultura de Ucrania, A. Tkachenko.
Pero los expertos dicen que es imposible desmontar el escudo. Ya hace dos años y medio, el director del Instituto Ucraniano de la Memoria Nacional, Drobovich, dijo que el emblema de la URSS seguiría formando parte del monumento debido al elevado coste y la complejidad del desmantelamiento. Precisó que si se elimina esta estructura, la estabilidad de la estatua podría verse comprometida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



  Tu te crees que solo los rusos saben invadir?  Qué te crees que les iba a pasar a los italianos si se cambian de bando o se les ocurre desobedecer? Para hacerte idea idea puedes echar un vistazo a cuba o venezuela.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> * Rusia examinará de inmediato la petición de Hungría de suministros adicionales de gas ruso *
> 
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, ha afirmado durante una rueda de prensa este jueves tras reunirse con su par húngaro Peter Szijjarto que Moscú estudiará de inmediato la petición de Budapest sobre aumentar los suministros de gas ruso.
> Por su parte, Szijjarto detalló que su Gobierno quiere comprar *700 millones de metros cúbicos de gas* al país euroasiático. "La realidad es que es imposible comprar 700 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicionales sin recurrir a Rusia. Es posible soñar y construir castillos en el aire, pero esa es la realidad", enfatizó el canciller húngaro.
> ...



Tiene que estar Von der Hitler gritando como una loca y tomando pastillas en este momento


----------



## frangelico (21 Jul 2022)

A un payaso que exige todo el inventario de tu ejército para revenderlo después no vale la pena recibirlo. En Europa hemos fabricado un héroe ridículo y criminal.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jul 2022)

rothbardiano dijo:


> La invasión Napoleónica en España y la posterior Guerra de Independencia es un ejemplo.
> 
> Una cosa es invadir, otra controlar y mientras que el enemigo tenga voluntad de luchar y no se de por vencido la guerra sigue.
> 
> Hay muchos ejemplos de paises "vencidos" que no aceptaron su derrota y algunos incluso fueron capaces con el tiempo de darle la vuelta a la tortilla.



La gran diferencia entre Vietnam o la la guerra napoleónica con España es que hay una mayoría de población que se siente más afín con los rusos que con los ucranianos occidentales

Los rusos están reconquistando su territorio y una población subyugada por la autoridades ucranianas, no invadiendo el territorio y con la población en contra. Eso es evidente pero parece que muchos analistas o estrategas militares lo parecen olvidar y no es lo mismo conquistar un territorio con la población a favor que en contra.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

En lo que respecta a los ataques contra Energodar, así como contra otros asentamientos en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, los terroristas ucranianos están utilizando exactamente las mismas tácticas que han estado utilizando en los ataques contra la DNR y la LNR desde 2014. Y Occidente, por supuesto, hará la vista gorda, como ha hecho desde 2014.
El hecho de que "no se den cuenta" no es una rareza, sino la norma. Su norma. Es importante recordar esto en cualquier apelación a la "Europa ilustrada".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vermer (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Grecia ya es el tercer país europeo, después de España y Portugal, que no está de acuerdo con la propuesta de la Comisión Europea de reducir en un 15% el uso de gas natural procedente de Rusia
> 
> Parece que empiezan a entender algo.
> 
> ...



PREGUNTA:
Hay un conjunto de contradiciones muy elevado. A saber:
- USA boicotea el NS2 y lanza las sanciones.....
- que la UE recoge "entusiasta"....
- pero a la vez "exige" que Rusia no le cierre el grifo del gas (y de petróleo que compra por la puerta de atrás)
- van der Poyen y Alemania, ademàs de lo anterior, exigen a los jadeantes sureños compartir su gas y apretarse el cinturón para salvar su industria (supongo)....
- ...mientras que los sureños les dicen que "una poyen como una ollen".....
- pero suplicamos la pasta de los norteños

¿A quièn obeden los sureños? (Porque Antonio es imbécil, pero muy obediente)
¿USA ha cambiado el guión?
Venga, alguien que me ordene mi caos mental. A ver si somos los sureños menos tontos de lo que parece. Mis dudas)


----------



## Snowball (21 Jul 2022)

vermer dijo:


> PREGUNTA:
> Hay un conjunto de contradiciones muy elevado. A saber:
> - USA boicotea el NS2 y lanza las sanciones.....
> - que la UE recoge "entusiasta"....
> ...



Huele a sálvese quien pueda


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como dicen en Graná, otro suavón que jode a los discretos, a la nevera.



Granada es una isla, no he estado nunca


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Han cometido un error, no arrasar teniendo potencia para ello. Podrian destruir todos los puentes del dnieper que controlan los ucranianos con misiles de verdad no con los cohetillos esos que tiran los ucranianos, y no lo hacen. Hasta monten en colera, y luego todo seran lloros.



destruir un puente es feo, más si lo vas a necesitar

como he dicho que disparan unos obuses de 155mm es un acto de gentileza, les estan diciendo que se larguen


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Te repites, hay que valorar más el silencio, el tiempo es mi mejor juez.



me hago grande, la estupidez me crispa


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Jul 2022)

vermer dijo:


> PREGUNTA:
> Hay un conjunto de contradiciones muy elevado. A saber:
> - USA boicotea el NS2 y lanza las sanciones.....
> - que la UE recoge "entusiasta"....
> ...



¿¿Te acuerdas de las compras subastas a pie de avión de mascarillas??














Pues eso........


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*La ofensiva rusa pierde fuelle en la región de Donetsk.*
Tres semanas después de hacerse con el control de casi toda la región de Lugansk, las fuerzas rusas aún no logran avances importantes en la vecina provincia de Donetsk, donde hoy continuaron sus esfuerzos *en dirección a Bajmut *para tratar de tomar la ciudad y la central termoeléctrica de Vuhlehirska.

Analistas del estadounidense Instituto de Estudios de la Guerra (ISW) han advertido de que la actual ofensiva puede reportarle a Rusia limitadas ganancias territoriales al noreste de la estratégica carreta E40, en la región de Donetsk.

Pero, según el ISW, esta ofensiva probablemente concluirá antes de la captura de las ciudades de *Sloviansk* o Bajmut, dos plazas fuertes ucranianas en esa zona.

"En las últimas semanas las tropas rusas no han conseguido éxitos importantes en dirección a Sloviansk o lo largo del saliente Síversk-Bajmut y continúan disminuyendo su potencial ofensivo en combates por pequeñas localidades relativamente poco importantes en toda la región de Donetsk", señaló en ISW en su informe diario.


----------



## Eslacaña (21 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De los varios cientos de batallones que tiene el ejercito ruso distribuidos por Rusia operativos y listos para el combate en cuanto sean necesarios?? Nadie debería olvidar que para Ucrania las tropas que envía al frente son las que dispone y puede armar y para Rusia una parte pequeña que no es ni siquiera el 25 % del total de su ejercito ... La gran ofensiva ucraniana si es que llega a realizarse por la zona Sur será una bendición para Rusia porque será un avance al descubierto contra abundantes posiciones protegidas por artilleria y cubiertas por aviación. La gran ofensiva de primavera nazi se quedaría en nada en comparación con esta pero dudo mucho que se atrevan ...



No es el 25%.. Si son ciertos los datos de la OTAN, ya no digo ni los rusos, suponen el 10%, tirando por lo alto (ejército ruso más de 2,000.000 de hombres entre activos y reservistas), y es tirando por lo alto porque están pagando a voluntarios y veteranos, y así evitan los batallones más experimentados por si vienen mal dadas. Estos suponen unos 900.000.
Por favor, indícales al que respondes que lea un poco más sobre esta guerra, pero no solo los informes de la OTAN, que alguna verdad dicen, sino del resto. Aunque sea la wikipedia.


----------



## ZARGON (21 Jul 2022)

Me parece una falta de respeto a las tropas que se presente vestido con un depotivo. Deberia estar con el uniforme militar


----------



## Mabuse (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una nueva encuesta de la Universidad de California muestra que el 50,1% de los estadounidenses está de acuerdo con la afirmación de que la guerra civil estallará en los Estados Unidos en los próximos años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La imagen que adjunta da un 36.4 ponderado para esa pregunta.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otra subversión de Putin.
> Greta Tunberg se ha manifestado en contra del ingreso de Suecia en la OTAN.
> Greta también pidió el fin de la guerra en Ucrania y la libertad para el Kurdistán.
> 
> ...



No me lo creo mucho y tampoco me interesa mucho


----------



## Clavisto (21 Jul 2022)

Llegaron al bar casi a última hora. Los cinco clientes del fondo ya estaban levantándose de los taburetes, el solitario abogado es amiguete y los otros dos del ventanal eran de confianza. Apenas un par de minutos, los que aquellos tardaran en venir a pagar a la barra, y ya podría echar la llave para cerrar la jornada matinal. Pero...a veces pasa.

Él es médico; lo sé porque las dos o tres veces que le he visto por aquí lo hizo acompañado por trabajadores del hospital, aunque resultaba evidente que él no era uno de ellos, que era el jefe. No sé, es algo que se ve en la gente, tanto si va sola como acompañada. Es una manera de pedir las cosas, de mirar, de soltar el billete a la hora de pagar...lo ves. Y en este caso se confirmó de veras al ver la familiaridad con la que una de aquellas tardes saludó a un jefazo del hospital.

Tendrá cerca de los sesenta años; el pelo blanco aunque íntegro, de estatura algo por encima de la media generacional, delgado, marcados rasgados faciales, nariz aguileña y ojos claros, muy vivos. La mujer con la que entró al bar era una gordita cincuentona, o puede que cuarentona, el sobrepeso avejenta, de cara vulgar (la nariz es clave en las mujeres) y bastante maquillada. Pidieron cerveza (él de barril, ella una Radler de Alhambra tras dudarlo un rato entre las diferentes opciones) y se fueron a la mesa alta del fondo.

¡Bueno, qué le vamos a hacer! De todas maneras apenas eran las tres, tampoco hay que ir con tanta prisa, el límite horario son las cuatro y ese también me lo salté hasta el corvejón hará dos semanas, precisamente con aquel antiguo jefazo del hospital, claro que este es caso aparte, estaba comiendo con unos amigos y me supo mal mandarlos a la calle sabiendo que después vendrían los licores caros y en fin...Que camarero y puta son casi sinónimos.

Conforme a lo previsto los dos del ventanal se marcharon poco después de servirle las cervezas al médico y su acompañante. Extraño par de dos estos, aún conociéndolos, sobretodo a uno, un chico de mi edad que nació enfermo y sin embargo todavía se esfuerza por caer bien a todo el mundo; a su manera, claro, deberíais verlo cuando algo no le cuadra: un odio indescriptible se trasluce en su mirada aún más que en sus palabras. Católico, soltero, misógino, de derechas, del Real Madrid, yo diría que virgen y con un trabajo de cierta responsabilidad a la hora de mover papeles. Todo el mundo le conoce y él conoce mucho más a todo el mundo. A veces tiemblo cuando me habla de este o aquel. Y no porque lo haga mal, al menos no siempre, sino por mi desconocimiento del entorno.Yo, que no me interesa casi nadie, aserto como ante libro malo para hacer avanzar el relato, aunque él no es tonto y creo que se da cuenta.

Son las tres y veinticinco. Hace un rato que apagué la tragaperras a modo de primera señal. Poco después había sacado el quicio de madera de la puerta abierta. Así el bar paree un poco más cerrado. El abogado me paga y pide cambio para tabaco. Sabe como va esto pero se vuelve a sentar a apurar el tercio sin dejar de mirar el teléfono. Oigo al médico decir algo de una cero. La mujer se acerca a la barra y pide la tostada de Mahou, la doble cero, y otra con limón para ella, aunque más pequeña si puede ser. Le digo que todo son tercios aunque si quiere puedo ponerle una caña de barril con limón. Acepta tras dudarlo un poco. Me iré a las cuatro.

Y al dejar los servicios sobre la mesa, con ellos absortos en su conversación, oigo que el médico pronuncia la palabra "libido" a cuenta de no sé qué tratamiento en base a pastillas.

"Libido -me digo- Está hablando de la libido con una mujer, más que probablemente su secretaria, pues este se las habrá follado a todas y ya no quiere líos; del follar, de las pollas duras, supongo, aunque tal vez haya algo de sitio para la frigidez femenina. ¿Entonces es urólogo?"

- Una cerveza, Kufisto -dice el abogado volviendo a entrar con el humo del tabaco todavía en la boca.

Se la llevo y riendo me enseña en su móvil la previsión de temperaturas para los próximos días. El infierno no tiene fin en La Mancha, nunca lo tendrá. De haber estado solos como otros días ya con la puerta cerrada quizá le hubiera pedido que me invitara a una raya de cocaína.

- Me da miedo salir afuera, Kufisto.
- Es el infierno en la Tierra -respondo- A veces me pregunto si no será este el infierno.
- Jajaja...
- Si tuviera dinero...

Bajo las persianas del ventanal y la música; apago la tele; me sirvo una cerveza y me siento en el taburete mirando el teléfono.

Son casi las cuatro. Quito la música. Sólo quedan las cuatro luces.

La pareja se acerca a la barra pidiendo la cuenta. Va a pagar ella. Él hace un amago pero no terquea. La chica saca un billete de cincuenta de euros dejándolo sobre la barra como alguien que no está acostumbrado a hacerlo. Es muy fácil de ver. Muy fácil.

Se van. También el abogado. Me quedo solo, recojo mis cosas y me voy a casa.


"Es de fuera -me digo mientras conduzco- De Madrid. Y viene aquí algunos días para hacer sus cosas"


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## MagicPep (21 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Me parece una falta de respeto a las tropas que se presente vestido con un depotivo. Deberia estar con el uniforme militar



al contrario, vestirse de militar sin serlo es lo que es una falta de respeto... porque eso es ir disfrazado


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

Y luego dicen que los Alemanes no tienen sentido del humor. Están amenazando con cortar la compra de gas Ruso cuando les apetezca, congelan activos que ya se piensan quedar, envian armas y dinero para matar Rusos.....pero quienes no son un socio fiable son los Rusos xD Y todo por una turbina que Canadá se negaba a enviar por las sanciones que ellos mismos pusieron a Rusia. Y por supuesto quieren que TODOS y no solo ellos, reduzcan el consumo de gas, todos lo mismo un 15%. Es decir que el que haya ido haciendo las cosas bien y ya haya reducido su consumo al mínimo en lugar de tenerlo disparado como los Alemanes, pues que se fastidie, que cierre si hace falta fabricas.....y que deje de consumir ese 15% y de paso sus existencias de gas se las envien a ellos porque hay que ser "solidarios" Lo más triste es que paises que no tienen problemas energéticos por el gas, pasaran a tenerlos para que Alemania y compañia pueden mantener su economía a costa de los paises de la UE que pintan entre poco y nada (España entre estos)

*ALEMANIA REAFIRMA SUS TEMORES. *El Gobierno alemán insistió hoy en que *Rusia no es "un socio fiable"*, tras reanudarse los suministros a través de Nord Stream, y respaldó la propuesta de la Comisión Europea (CE) de reducir el consumo de gas en un 15 %, incluido en aquellos países que no dependen de la energía rusa. 


No hay país al que no critique esta gente a la mínima.

*'PREOCUPACIÓN' POR EL GIRO DE IRÁN. * Las autoridades ucranianas han asegurado este jueves sentirse "preocupadas" por el supuesto "cambio" de Irán respecto a su neutralidad en la guerra, después de la reciente visita oficial del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, al país. El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Oleg Nikolenko, ha asegurado que Irán estaría indirectamente justificando la guerra iniciada por Rusia hace ahora cinco meses, cuenta la agencia Ukrinform. 

*ZELENSKI CONSIDERA "INSUFICIENTE" EL NUEVO PAQUETE DE SANCIONES CONTRA RUSIA*. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha considerado que las nuevas medidas adoptadas por la UE contra Rusia son insuficientes. "Esto no es suficiente y se lo digo a mis socios con franqueza", ha expresado en un vídeo difundido.


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 140 días después de ver errores tácticos, estratégicos y logísticos que quieres que te diga?
> 
> Están empantandos, ni controlan lo que tienen, ni se pueden ocupar de la población. Han demostrado lo que son y sus capacidades. Por tonto que sea el otro le va a dar un palo detrás de otro.



Los ukros no tienen gente ni material para hacer nada a gran escala. Lo único que pueden hacer es atrincherarse y aguantar el chaparrón hasta donde den de si. Que de hecho es lo que están haciendo desde que empezó la guerra.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Rusia derriba su propio caza Su-34M por error al pensar que se trataba de un caza ucraniano* 

Rusia derriba su propio caza Su-34M por error al pensar que se trataba de un caza ucraniano


----------



## Eslacaña (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> 140 días después de ver errores tácticos, estratégicos y logísticos que quieres que te diga?
> 
> Están empantandos, ni controlan lo que tienen, ni se pueden ocupar de la población. Han demostrado lo que son y sus capacidades. Por tonto que sea el otro le va a dar un palo detrás de otro.



Vamos a ver, te compro lo de empantanados, y de aquella manera. Pero eso de que no controlan lo que tienen. Pero coño, si los reciben con los brazos abiertos. 

Te cuento una para que te enteres, tú y el resto, conocido en directo no de boquilla ni con copypaste de vete a saber tú donde.
Existen mujeres ucranianas con hijos aquí en España que son de la zona del Donbass... pues bien, que sepas que la mayoría regresa a su lugra de origen. Esto no lo cuenta la prensa, ni los políticos ni la madre que los parió. Pero el teléfono y el whataspp sí, y las zonas liberadas les están diciendo que con los rusos mejor que los ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

Al final, Draghi confirma su dimisión

_*El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha dimitido este jueves tras la ruptura de la coalición de gobierno.*_
* Draghi permanecerá de interino hasta que se forme uno nuevo, según de la oficina del presidente.*









Italian prime minister resigns after support crumbles


Italian Prime Minister Mario Draghi resigned Thursday after three parties boycotted a confidence vote in the Senate on Wednesday.




www.washingtonexaminer.com






Así que ahora tenemos 2 no-gobiernos en Europa: Reino Unido e Italia. ¿El siguiente? pues Alemania.
Y no hay que olvidarse de los no elegidos de Bruselas. Esto ba vien...


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Vamos a ver, te compro lo de empantanados, y de aquella manera. Pero eso de que no controlan lo que tienen. Pero coño, si los reciben con los brazos abiertos.



Tampoco están empantanados. Simplemente quieren hacer la tarea al menor costo posible. Tu te puedes hacer una casa en 5 años trabajando los sábados con el cuñao o contratar una cuadrilla de 100 tios y acabarla en 3 meses. Pues esto es parecido.


----------



## piru (21 Jul 2022)

El Mendaz dijo:


> Otro deposito orco caido.




Es viejo, un depósito de salitre en Nova Kajovka.



Cúrrate un poco más los troleos o te mando la nueva cuenta al ignore antes de que la amortices


----------



## Burbruxista (21 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> EEUU indicó claramente que los HIMARS no serían utilizados contra territorio ruso, pero EEUU no considera territorio ruso a Crimea.



Pues por eso digo que el caso de Crimea es delicadísimo porque para Rusia sí supone una línea roja y ya sabemos cuáles pueden ser las consecuencias de que se traspase. Yo esperaba que en EEUU quedara alguien con poder de decisión y sentido común para entender esa línea roja, y por eso la noticia me acojonaba y mucho porque venía a decir que los EEUU acababan de permitir su uso en Crimea, es decir, que la decisión quedaba en manos de los ucranianos, y usted comprenderá que Zelensky no es la persona adecuada para dejar en sus manos semejante cisne negro.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Insignificancia a la que ha caido este infraser:



Un poco multi eres, no?


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *La guerra rusa en Ucrania dificulta la investigación en el CERN*
> 
> *La organización cesa las colaboraciones con instituciones rusas, lo que supone retrasos en la ejecución de los proyectos por falta de materias primas, tecnologías, financiación y expertise *
> 
> ...



Mejor para ellos, más tiempo mareando la perdiz inventando el sol


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de almacenar armas en la central nuclear ocupada.*
Ucrania acusó el jueves a Rusia de almacenar armas pesadas y municiones en el sitio de la central nuclear ocupada de *Zaporiyia* (sur), donde el gobierno ruso denuncia ataques ucranianos con drones.

Según Energoatom, el operador ucraniano de energía nuclear, al menos *14 unidades de material militar pesado* con sus municiones están almacenadas en la sala de máquinas del reactor 1 de la central, la más grande de Europa.

"Todo el arsenal pesado llevado con todas las municiones está ahora* muy cerca de los equipos que aseguran el funcionamiento* del turbo-generador", señaló la empresa en la cadena Telegram.

Los equipos rusos están situados muy cerca del* tanque de aceite principal *cuyo producto inflamable sirve para enfriar la turbina de vapor, así como el hidrógeno que sirve para enfriar el generador, según Energoatom.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

*Por qué Nord Stream II debe abrirse inmediatamente

"El próximo invierno Alemania, y otros países europeos, tendrán una crisis energética. *
_*Esta crisis, dicen, está causada por la guerra de poder entre EEUU y Rusia en Europa. 
Dicen que Rusia nos ha cortado el suministro de gas natural.

Eso es mentira.

Ucrania y Polonia han cortado algunos gasoductos que traen gas de Rusia a Europa 
occidental. Alemania no ha cumplido con el mantenimiento contratado que es necesario
para mantener el gasoducto NS- I a plena capacidad. El gobierno alemán ha bloqueado
la certificación del gasoducto Nord Stream II, que está técnicamente preparado al 100% 
para funcionar a plena capacidad.

La crisis energética que vivirá Europa ha sido creada por los gobiernos de países europeos 
que detienen el flujo de gas de los gasoductos procedentes de Rusia y cuyos ciudadanos 
endrán que soportar las consecuencias.
*_
*De ellos depende detener esa catástrofe que se avecina..."*






__





MoA - Why Nord Stream II Must Be Opened Immediately






www.moonofalabama.org


----------



## Peineto (21 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>




La historia del clima indica una historia de ciclos de temperatura y de CO2 inrrelacionados muy interesante sin la miopía del cortoplacismo hoy en boga. Disculpen por el fuera de tiesto.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Por qué Nord Stream II debe abrirse inmediatamente
> 
> "El próximo invierno Alemania, y otros países europeos, tendrán una crisis energética. *
> _*Esta crisis, dicen, está causada por la guerra de poder entre EEUU y Rusia en Europa.
> ...




_ Pregunta: Señor Presidente, se está desarrollando una grave crisis energética en Europa,
que está discutiendo la posibilidad de que Gazprom corte los suministros de gas. Al parecer,
la empresa ha emitido una notificación oficial a uno de sus clientes alemanes, alegando 
circunstancias de fuerza mayor.

¿Hay motivos para acusar a Rusia de provocar esta crisis energética? ¿Seguirá Gazprom 
cumpliendo sus obligaciones?
_
* Vladimir Putin: En primer lugar, Gazprom siempre ha cumplido y seguirá cumpliendo
sus compromisos. No hay ningún motivo para los intentos de nuestros socios de trasladar*
_*o tratar de trasladar la culpa de sus propios errores a Rusia y a Gazprom.*_









Vladimir Putin answered media questions


In conclusion of his working visit to Iran, Vladimir Putin answered questions from the media.




en.kremlin.ru


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

avance ruso, en dos partes


----------



## piru (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> De facto ya la han creado, podían volar el puente, solo impiden el paso de vehículos pesados. Les dan una salida si no salen ahora no van a salir.
> 
> Si los Ukranianos son listos romperán por el medio hacia Melitopol, porque Kherson ya esta perdida y crean dos bolsas con un coste bajo.
> 
> ...



¡Qué marca de bola de cristal usas?


----------



## ZARGON (21 Jul 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> al contrario, vestirse de militar sin serlo es lo que es una falta de respeto... porque eso es ir disfrazado



*Putin ascendió a Kadyrov, se le otorgó el rango de teniente general.*
*El presidente de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto que otorga el grado militar de "teniente general" al jefe de la República de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov. Así lo afirmó el presidente del Parlamento de la República de Chechenia, Magomed Daudov.






https://srbin.info/es/svet/putin-unapredio-kadirova-dobio-je-cin-general-potpukovnika/*


----------



## Magick (21 Jul 2022)

EN ITALIA: OTAN LISTA PARA INSTALAR BOMBAS CON MAYOR POTENCIA QUE HIROSHIMA


"Comienza la producción de la bomba nuclear B61-12". Así lo declararon a principios de año los Laboratorios Nacionales Sandia, los laboratorios que en Estados Unidos perfeccionan las armas nucleares.

Se trata de una producción a gran escala en la que participaron más de 5.000 técnicos.

Ahora estas nuevas bombas están listas para ser enviadas a las bases europeas de los Estados Unidos. Entregados a la Fuerza Aérea de los EE. UU., se instalarán en Italia y otros países europeos como Holanda, Alemania, Gran Bretaña. Una noticia aún más inquietante por el silencio que la rodea: está ausente, de hecho, en casi toda la información.

La escalada militar de la OTAN no empezó, como siguen argumentando algunos, con la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania: se prolonga desde hace años, como afirmó, por ejemplo, ya en noviembre de 2021 el experto Manlio Dinucci:

“Las bases de Aviano y Ghedi han sido remodeladas, hay fotos satelitales disponibles, que muestran que las dos bases han sufrido modificaciones para acomodar a los cazas F35A. Algunos estarán armados con las nuevas bombas nucleares B61-12 que, a diferencia de las anteriores, tienen la capacidad de dirigirse hacia el objetivo y poder golpearlo con precisión a través de una guía satelital y penetrar en el suelo”.

Las nuevas bombas nucleares B61-12

Las bombas B61-12 son "armas nucleares no estratégicas". Más cerca de los objetivos, tienen capacidades ofensivas similares a las de las armas estratégicas, como las ojivas nucleares de los misiles balísticos intercontinentales. Pueden explotar bajo tierra y tener una ojiva nuclear con cuatro opciones de energía.

Se pueden lanzar tanto desde el bombardero furtivo B-2A como desde cazas de doble capacidad convencionales y nucleares. Entre estos se encuentran los F-16C/D estadounidenses desplegados en Aviano y los PA-200 Tornado italianos desplegados en Ghedi. Adecuados para ataques nucleares con el B61-12 son los F-35A, ya operativos en la Fuerza Aérea Italiana.

El B61-12 se desplegará en países cercanos a Rusia, listo para ser transportado y lanzado con F-35 y otros cazas.

Las declaraciones de Biden: "hipótesis del primer golpe"

Me vienen a la mente en un manera preocupante la energía nuclear para dejar fuera de combate al sector nuclear ruso impidiendo que responda al fuego y rearmándose más tarde.

Dinucci: "No es una bomba que el avión lleva al objetivo, sino que se dirige hacia el objetivo. Tiene 4 opciones de energía. Puedes partir de una potencia inferior a la de la bomba de Hiroshima para llegar a tres o cuatro veces la potencia de Hiroshima, dependiendo del objetivo que quieras alcanzar. Y puede penetrar el suelo.

Por lo general, a la gente común no le importan estas cosas, pero cuidado, nos afecta a todos. Si la bomba se hace para penetrar bajo tierra, quiere decir que está diseñada para destruir los búnkeres de los centros de mando, por lo que es un arma nuclear de primer golpe mediante la cual se intenta decapitar al país enemigo”.

Ahora el peligro es que los comandantes en el campo puedan usar bombas más pequeñas como bombas convencionales no nucleares.

Mientras tanto, el destructor de misiles USS Arleigh Burke ha llegado a Riga, Letonia recuerda a Dinucci: "Es uno de los cinco destructores de misiles que tienen un sistema de tipo antimisiles a bordo pero que en realidad tanto estos destructores como dos bases que ya existen allí están en Europa y también son capaces de lanzar misiles de ataque nuclear. Cuando un caza se acerca a objetivos vitales con la posibilidad de realizar un ataque nuclear, ¿qué crees que harán los generales rusos?”.





__





Cargando…






www.byoblu.com





Vídeo (en italiano) de Manlio Dinucci:



https://www.byoblu.com/2022/07/15/tra-poco-in-italia-le-nuove-bombe-nucleari-made-in-usa-grandangolo-pangea/


----------



## coscorron (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No me lo creo mucho y tampoco me interesa mucho



La gran revolucionaria financiado por todos de nuestra era


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una nueva encuesta de la Universidad de California muestra que el 50,1% de los estadounidenses está de acuerdo con la afirmación de que la guerra civil estallará en los Estados Unidos en los próximos años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La leche... la verdad es que es una pena el odio que se alimenta en la sociedad americana.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El director de la CIA, Burns*, tiene una mentalidad bastante sobria frente a todos los frikis que "descolonizan" a Rusia. Fue él quien, cuando por fin estuvo claro para la inteligencia estadounidense hacia dónde se dirigían las cosas, vino a Rusia para mantener contactos confidenciales con los dirigentes de nuestro país.
> 
> Hoy ha hecho una declaración sobre la salud de Putin: "Hay muchos rumores sobre la salud del Presidente Putin, pero por lo que sabemos, está muy sano.
> 
> ...



¿Es el mismo Mr. Burns de los Simpson?


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Una pieza de actualidad de los comunistas alemanes
#momento_actual









ЦК - Циничные Комми


Циничные Комми Внимание! Работают циники. Могут послать и забанить! Вкалывают роботы - счастлив человек. Коммунизм - неизбежен . Слушайтесь маму и папу, читайте Маркса, Ленина. Связь @cynicalcommies_bot Чат @cynicalcomments ВК vk.com/cynicalcommies




t.me


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> ¡Qué marca de bola de cristal usas?






me pregunto que tipo de ejercito es el que le destrozan toda una columna de tanques, btr, camiones, sale huyendo y dejan todos los cuerpos. Todo abandonado habra como 16 vehículos

filmado el día 20


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130883
> 
> 
> me pregunto que tipo de ejercito es el que le destrozan toda una columna de tanques, btr, camiones, sale huyendo y dejan todos los cuerpos. Todo abandonado habra como 16 vehículos
> ...



Bueno, es un ejército que le está ganando la guerra a toda la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*La lucha en Ucrania está en su etapa crítica, y Occidente continuará buscando formas de brindar asistencia militar a largo plazo a Kyiv,* dijo el secretario de Defensa de los EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, durante Ramstein-4.

UN.


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Ayer, Biden afirmó que tenía cáncer.
Hoy, la administración de Biden dice que no tiene cáncer, sino un coronavirus.
No hay nada que puedan hacer para ocultar la demencia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, es una ejército que le está ganando la guerra a toda la OTAN.



avanzan sin cobertura a lo loco Ivan


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

"Rusia bombardea Donetsk las veinticuatro horas del día": los medios de comunicación occidentales lanzan titulares provocadores para acusar al ejército ruso de bombardear territorios aliados
En particular, la mayor cadena de televisión estadounidense CNN, citando información de fuentes ucranianas, intenta hacer pasar el bombardeo de la capital de la RPD por los militantes de las AFU como acciones del ejército ruso.

Verdaderos "medios de comunicación independientes y democráticos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

Información de primera línea del enemigo. *Datos del Estado Mayor de las AFU*:

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, el ejército ruso continúa el asalto en la dirección Velykye Prokhody - Pitomnik;

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas continúan avanzando en las áreas de Klinovo - Vershina, Myronivka - Uglegorska TPP;

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, las tropas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las zonas de Klinovo-Vershyna, Mironovka-Mohyla TPP.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Zasca.



Iran significa
...
Tierra de arios (nobles).
Pero vivimos en un país en que la lectura más habitual es el marca entre ellos y el hola entre ellas, y la música el perreo.


----------



## Peineto (21 Jul 2022)

*El Banco Central Europeo va a dejar de publicar sus previsiones económicas*

Salimos más fuertes y la economía va como un tiro en el mejor de los mundos posibles.

 Leer más. SALIMOS MAS JODIDOS


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La leche... la verdad es que es una pena el odio que se alimenta en la sociedad americana.



En la sociedad americana y en todas. El sistema capitalista es lo que tiene .... En ausencia de contramodelo (la URSS o similar) genera desheredados a escala industrial. Los desheredados se cabrean y revuelven. Además como suelen ser los más tontos (a poco espabilao que seas el sistema capitalista te permite vivir bastante bien, no a salvo como florentino, pero si bastante bien si no se tuerce mucho la cosa) caen en manos de charlatanes desalmados como Trump o Abascal que no hacen más que empeorar las cosas. En eso estamos.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130883
> 
> 
> me pregunto que tipo de ejercito es el que le destrozan toda una columna de tanques, btr, camiones, sale huyendo y dejan todos los cuerpos. Todo abandonado habra como 16 vehículos
> ...



Lugar ?
Fuente ?
Filmado 20, y destruido cuando ?


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Iran significa
> ...
> Tierra de arios (nobles).
> Pero vivimos en un país en que la lectura más habitual es el marca entre ellos y el hola entre ellas, y la música el perreo.



He conocido a varios iraníes, hombres y mujeres, y es gente formada y educada. Curiosamente, sociabilizan con los israelíes sin problemas, a diferencia de los moros que tratan de esquivarlos.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

M777 reventando D-30 rusos con su correspondiente almacén de municiones.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130883
> 
> 
> me pregunto que tipo de ejercito es el que le destrozan toda una columna de tanques, btr, camiones, sale huyendo y dejan todos los cuerpos. Todo abandonado habra como 16 vehículos
> ...



Si se llevan los cuerpos, tienen que dejar las lavadoras...


----------



## El-Mano (21 Jul 2022)

vermer dijo:


> PREGUNTA:
> Hay un conjunto de contradiciones muy elevado. A saber:
> - USA boicotea el NS2 y lanza las sanciones.....
> - que la UE recoge "entusiasta"....
> ...



Es fácil negarte a compartir algo que... simplemente no puedes o no tienes la opción de compartir.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Jul 2022)

46 OAEMR y 18 OBMP, 35 OBMP - a estas unidades de las AFU les faltarán hoy unos cien combatientes.

Intentaron atravesar el río Ingulets y fueron eliminados.

También observamos que las AFU siguen acumulando personal en la zona industrial de Mykolaiv.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

vermer dijo:


> PREGUNTA:
> Hay un conjunto de contradiciones muy elevado. A saber:
> - USA boicotea el NS2 y lanza las sanciones.....
> - que la UE recoge "entusiasta"....
> ...



Pueden ser dos planes, activar así por discordias la escisión de los 'PIGS' del Norte europeo (la Europa 'a dos velocidades'), o bien propiciar la completa destrucción de la unión... o incluso una tercera, que los anglos busquen la opción dos y que los europeos del Norte se crean que trabajan con ellos para la opción uno.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Granada es una isla, no he estado nunca



Ya sabía yo que eras un gringo usando traductor de Google.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Tema curioso. Israel está lleno de árabes, y hacen vida con los israelíes sin problemas. El mayor problema que veo es de los árabes que no conocen Israel o a israelíes. Te empiezan a contar que no reconocen al estado judío, blah, blah. 

Imagino que es como todo. Uno se deja llevar por la propaganda hasta que ve la realidad.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

Curioso esto, no creo que Lukashenka sea capaz de decir algo que enfade a su "jefe":



*La guerra en Ucrania debe terminar para evitar el precipicio "nuclear"*

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, aseguró este jueves que Occidente, Rusia y Ucrania deben poner fin al conflicto para evitar el "precipicio" de la "guerra nuclear", en una entrevista exclusiva con la AFP.

*"Vamos, paremos. No debemos ir más lejos. Más allá es el precipicio, es la guerra nuclear. No se puede llegar hasta allá", dijo Lukashenko, el principal aliado Rusia.

"Tiene que cesar esto, hay que escucharse, detener este caos, la operación y la guerra en Ucrania", agregó el líder bielorruso.*

Para Lukashenko, que permitió a las tropas rusas pasar por su territorio para atacar Ucrania, corresponde a Kiev aceptar concesiones y acudir a negociaciones, ya que para él es la única salida al conflicto.
El Mundo.


----------



## piru (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130883
> 
> 
> me pregunto que tipo de ejercito es el que le destrozan toda una columna de tanques, btr, camiones, sale huyendo y dejan todos los cuerpos. Todo abandonado habra como 16 vehículos
> ...



Como de costumbre sigues colgando montajes nazis, mintiendo, son ukras cazados por rusos:

Explícanos que hace esa bandera ukra desgastada en un carro con 3 Z recién pintadas en un sólo lateral pero no en la parte superior. 



Qué pinta este camión con un O, en el mismo grupo que un carro con Z?



Hipótesis más probable, columna nazi cazada por los rusos en zona ukra:


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> He conocido a varios iraníes, hombres y mujeres, y es gente formada y educada. Curiosamente, sociabilizan con los israelíes sin problemas, a diferencia de los moros que tratan de esquivarlos.



En Irán hay judíos y tienen representación en en parlamento. Naturalmente son opuestos al sionismo, cáncer del judaísmo al igual que el wahabismo lo es del Islam.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _ Pregunta: Señor Presidente, se está desarrollando una grave crisis energética en Europa,
> que está discutiendo la posibilidad de que Gazprom corte los suministros de gas. Al parecer,
> la empresa ha emitido una notificación oficial a uno de sus clientes alemanes, alegando
> circunstancias de fuerza mayor.
> ...



Putin:
*"...*
_* ¿Cuál es la situación de los suministros de energía? En 2020, en el primer semestre, 
el gas costaba 100 euros por 1.000 metros cúbicos en Europa. El precio subió a 250 
euros en el primer semestre de 2021. Hoy es de 1.700 euros por 1.000 metros cúbicos 
de gas.

¿Qué está pasando? He hablado de esto en numerosas ocasiones, y no sé si hay que
entrar en detalles sobre las políticas energéticas de los países europeos, que infravaloran 
la importancia de las fuentes de energía tradicionales y han apostado por las no tradicionales.
Son grandes expertos en relaciones no tradicionales, y también han decidido apostar por
fuentes de energía no tradicionales como el sol y el viento.

El invierno pasado fue largo, no hubo viento, y eso lo remató. La inversión en activos fijos
de energía tradicionales ha disminuido debido a decisiones políticas anteriores: los bancos
no financian, las compañías de seguros no aseguran, los gobiernos locales no asignan nuevos 
proyectos, y los oleoductos y otras formas de transporte no se desarrollan. Este es el resultado
de muchos años, probablemente una década de esta política. Esta es la causa fundamental *_
*de la subida de precios, más que cualquier acción de Rusia o de Gazprom.*


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Como de costumbre sigues colgando montajes nazis, mintiendo, son ukras cazados por rusos:
> 
> Explícanos que hace esa bandera ukra desgastada en un carro con 3 Z recién pintadas en un sólo lateral pero no en la parte superior.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130947
> ...



Me había parecido extraño eso de tanta Z en ese tanque y nada en el camión o en los otros tanques, pero no me había dado cuenta de que es una bandera ucraniana destrozada. Para los que alberguen dudas, la he ecualizado un poco:


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _ Pregunta: Señor Presidente, se está desarrollando una grave crisis energética en Europa,
> que está discutiendo la posibilidad de que Gazprom corte los suministros de gas. Al parecer,
> la empresa ha emitido una notificación oficial a uno de sus clientes alemanes, alegando
> circunstancias de fuerza mayor.
> ...



Putin:
* El problema es que a finales de julio, el 26 de julio, creo -podemos preguntar a Gazprom- *
_* se debe enviar otra turbina para el mantenimiento rutinario, para las reparaciones. *_
*¿Y de dónde vamos a sacar el repuesto? No lo sabemos..."*


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

El hijoPutin está desesperado, necesita una victoria aunque sea pírrica, y ha visto que occidente no está por la labor de darle una salida airosa, y que el tiempo juega en su contra. Si la cosa pintara bien para Rusia, el bigotes o no diría nada, o diría que Rusia prosigue su operación especial tal y como tenía programada o algo similar. 

Esto, lo de reanudar el tránsito de gas, bajar a un tercio los bombardeos, los lloros de Lavrov y Medvédev, las amenazas de ampliar la "operación especial" etc. para mí son todo síntomas de debilidad. 

De hecho, la doctrina rusa es así: escalar para desescalar. Pero ya no cuela.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



ya está claro, han puesto a uno del fmi/wef cortesia del cabrón de Schwab, la revuelta tenia sus sospechas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que eras un gringo usando traductor de Google.



decia ser polaco en el "mediterráneo" o polonia en mediterráneo, "madre de dios", menudo falso está hecho este desinformador y troll, "católico" cuidado


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Curioso esto, no creo que Lukashenka sea capaz de decir algo que enfade a su "jefe":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te sabes el cuento ese del poli malo y el poli bueno. 

¿Ha cerrado Bielorrusia sus fronteras con Rusia? ¿Han dejado de colaborar?


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

El gobierno alemán y el resto gobiernos europeos han decidido que van a suicidar la economía alemana
y la riqueza de sus ciudadanos ¿únicamente por despecho a la acción del gobierno ruso en Ucrania? 
Y siguen negando que sea SU acción la que está causando la crisis.

He aquí una fuente neutral, un diplomático indio, que explica los fundamentos del negocio a los imbéciles
que gobiernan Europa:

Rusia enseña a Europa el ABC del comercio del gas


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tema curioso. Israel está lleno de árabes, y hacen vida con los israelíes sin problemas. El mayor problema que veo es de los árabes que no conocen Israel o a israelíes. Te empiezan a contar que no reconocen al estado judío, blah, blah.
> 
> Imagino que es como todo. Uno se deja llevar por la propaganda hasta que ve la realidad.



Imagina que por un casual a los judios los hubieran trasplantao en vez de a Palestina, a Almería y Málaga. Lo primero que hacen nada más llegar es echar a los nativos, robarles las tierras, las casas, todo y al que proteste, tiro en la nuca. Los malagueños y almerienses acaban en campos de refugiados en Murcia y Granada. A partir de ahí imagina la historia que vendría después.


----------



## NPI (21 Jul 2022)

@Coco Portugal Guerra en Ucrania XVII


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

La UE está en el camino de descubrir que no es Rusia la que no pueda vivir sin Europa, 
sino que es Europa la no puede vivir sin Rusia. Las sanciones contra Rusia son un bumerán.
Al fin y al cabo, es el personal europeo quien está pagando de la decisión de los políticos. 
Los políticos europeos hablan con entusiasmo sobre qué las sanciones joderán más a Rusia 
y que alinearse con EEUU les da seguridad. Pero cuando el público no tenga gas ni siquiera 
para ducharse o aceite y harina en el supermercado, ¿Cual es la "seguridad" que pregonan 
los políticos europeos?

De nosotros depende desenmascarar a los políticos que están detrás de estas sanciones 
y obligarles a cambiar de rumbo. Tu bienestar depende de ello.
MoA


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

"Vladimir Putin: Aquí no hay secretos; de hecho, se sabe casi todo"


----------



## Señor X (21 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me había parecido extraño eso de tanta Z en ese tanque y nada en el camión o en los otros tanques, pero no me había dado cuenta de que es una bandera ucraniana destrozada. Para los que alberguen dudas, la he ecualizado un poco:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130965



No sé por qué le seguis dando carrete. Ya se le ha pillado en multitud de ocasiones. Una de dos, o se las come dobladas, o lo sabe. Tanto por ignorante como por desinformador, no merece el tiempo de hacer scroll con la rueda del ratón. Ignore y fuera. 

Afortunadamente, éste sólo lo hace con blindados y demás, hacer pasar por ruso lo que es ucraniano. En otros hilos de necrófagos, se regodean con la muerte de ucranianos pensando que son rusos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Granada es una isla, no he estado nunca




Puede ser una isla o una zona de España…

Efectivamente es un troll yankee…y malo en cultura…


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede ser una isla o una zona de España…



O una fruta, o un proyectil hueco relleno de explosivo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> O una fruta, o un proyectil hueco relleno de explosivo.



Pues si, pero no se suele “estar allí”…a no ser que no sepas gramática castellana…

Vamos típicos troles yankees…


----------



## Peineto (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Putin:
> *"...*
> _* ¿Cuál es la situación de los suministros de energía? En 2020, en el primer semestre,
> el gas costaba 100 euros por 1.000 metros cúbicos en Europa. El precio subió a 250
> ...



Esta explicación merece pasar a la antología del troleo cum laude. Menuda patada en el hozico con lo de
_*Son grandes expertos en relaciones no tradicionales, y también han decidido apostar por
fuentes de energía no tradicionales 
Que les ha llamado ¿qué?*_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Esta explicación merece pasar a la antología del troleo cum laude. Menuda patada en el hozico con lo de
> _*Son grandes expertos en relaciones no tradicionales, y también han decidido apostar por
> fuentes de energía no tradicionales
> Que les ha llamado ¿qué?*_



Creo que estúpidos…pero muy sutilmente…


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Es fácil negarte a compartir algo que... simplemente no puedes o no tienes la opción de compartir.



O peor aún, que no tienes, ¿dónde tiene España gas?.

Esto del gas español es como lo del gas ucraniano, o lo del gas marroquí.


----------



## Peineto (21 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ya está claro, han puesto a uno del fmi/wef cortesia del cabrón de Schwab, la revuelta tenia sus sospechas.



Vamos a esperar a ver lo que dura, detalle que puede ser muy interesante de cara al hartazgo de la gente y de la respuesta de Pekin.


----------



## arriondas (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si lo ha dicho JR, entonces me lo creo


----------



## llabiegu (21 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Podrían detraer el gas español y embarcarlo destino alemania



Embarcarlo no. Alemania no tiene regasificadoras.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Jul 2022)

Me/Se ha pasado por alto esta noticia o ¿ya esta posteada?

Ucrania devalúa su moneda un 25%, poco que valía no se ha debido notar.








Ukraine devalues hryvnia currency by 25% against U.S. dollar


Ukraine's central bank devalued the hryvnia currency by 25% against the U.S. dollar on Thursday to help the country cope with the growing economic impact of the war with Russia.




www.reuters.com


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*EEUU y Reino Unido estiman en 15.000 los soldados rusos convertidos en "carne de cañón"*
Unos 15.000 rusos murieron durante los cinco meses que dura la invasión de Ucrania, según servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, que consideran que el presidente *Vladimir Putin* está sufriendo pérdidas mucho mayores a las previstas.

Richard Moore, jefe del MI6 británico, explicó el jueves que los 15.000 muertos eran "probablemente una *estimación conservadora" y marcaban una "derrota" *para Putin, que esperaba una rápida victoria.

"Es aproximadamente el mismo número que perdieron en *10 años en Afganistán* en la década de 1980", dijo en el Foro de Seguridad de Aspen, en Colorado, Estados Unidos.

"Y no se trata de chicos de clase media de San Petersburgo o Moscú", comentó Moore. "Son *niños pobres de zonas rurales* de Rusia. Son de pueblos obreros de Siberia. Son desproporcionadamente de minorías étnicas. Son su carne de cañón".


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Y hay otro posible escenario: elecciones generales en Italia. Gana Fratelli D´Italia y la Liga Norte. Forman gobierno. Revocan las sanciones a Rusia y mandan a tomar por culo a los criminales de Bruselas. Rusia comienza a suministar a Italia gas y petróleo a precios mucho más baratos. En Italia cae la inflación mientras en el resto de Europa nos sumimos en la miseria. La gente comienza a sublevarse. Fin de los gobiernos títeres europeos. Fin de la UE tal como la conocemos.



Rusia comienza a suministrar a Italia gas ¿por dónde?. 

A ver si vamos viendo la importancia de la Geografía, a la que por cierto Napoleón consideraba la principal ciencia militar, y vamos viendo también porque son tan importantes países como Ucrania, o la ahora olvidada Siria.

Ya no nos acordamos de los gasoductos que Occidente planeaba a traves de Siria, que en su momento se dieron como motivo para sacar a El Assad del poder y colocar un títere manejable por Occidente.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Hablamos de tu hijo, si es que los tienes. Yo tengo varios...soy así de antiecologico. Tú te enteras de algo por cierto?. Que hablas de curas ni leches...si estamos hablando de Irene Montero (puritana dice ...cuando le salen los litros de esperma por la boca a la susodicha). Tiene pinta, que compraste acciones del Santander antes de que se pusieran a 2 €...y seguro que te gastaste tus ahorros en la salida de Bankia....me apuesto la cabeza.



Deja de mirarte al espejo tras salir del Glory Hole en el que te ganas el pan y creerte Irene Montero.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Ni idea. Pero yo creo que sin Jomeini, pocos problemas políticos habría entre Irán e Israel.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En Irán hay judíos y tienen representación en en parlamento. Naturalmente son opuestos al sionismo, cáncer del judaísmo al igual que el wahabismo lo es del Islam.



No lo sabía. Pero me cuadra totalmente con lo que he visto de los iraníes. 

En realidad, la gente normal suele ser bastante tolerante en todos los sitios. 

Lo peor de los iraníes son los nombres. Feos y raros. Incluso los nombres femeninos son feos.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU y Reino Unido estiman en 15.000 los soldados rusos convertidos en "carne de cañón"*
> Unos 15.000 rusos murieron durante los cinco meses que dura la invasión de Ucrania, según servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, que consideran que el presidente *Vladimir Putin* está sufriendo pérdidas mucho mayores a las previstas.
> 
> Richard Moore, jefe del MI6 británico, explicó el jueves que los 15.000 muertos eran "probablemente una *estimación conservadora" y marcaban una "derrota" *para Putin, que esperaba una rápida victoria.
> ...



Han resucitado 100.000, pues eran más de 100.000 los muertos rusos ya para Semana Santa que fué en abril.

100.000 muertos rusos por unos 500 muertos del pueblo martir.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

absolutamente nada


----------



## Tails (21 Jul 2022)

Si tienes que hacer la mili, al menos que sea con tus amigos: Estonia ya lo permite y es un éxito


De momento, la idea es todo un éxito.




www.huffingtonpost.es





De momento, la idea es todo un éxito. 

*Este mes de julio, de entre los 1.900 reclutas apuntados, hay 21 grupos de este tipo, por 29 grupos de compañeros de clase, indica Euronews............................................*


----------



## McNulty (21 Jul 2022)

Nada más y nada menos que el 50%! brvtal

_A new sociological study from the University of California showed that 50.1% of Americans agree with the statement that a civil war will begin in the United States in the next few years._

Guerra civil racial, me juego lo que queráis.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

moros, no iraníes, los iraníes son tan moros como las valkirias


----------



## ghawar (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

bueno, bueno... has visto pocas veces los feos que son


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Egque los HIMARS...


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

Tema aparte el acuerdo del cereal que se firmará mañana, está el de gas y las quejas sobre que solo llegaba el 30% del gas que llegaba antes....o el 40% según donde leias, porque no se aclaraban ni ellos. Tantas quejas de Alemania y que no eran fiables los "socios" Rusos. En Austria aseguran lo contrario.

*AUSTRIA CONFIRMA LA SUBIDA DE SUMINISTROS DE GAS.* El consorcio austríaco OMV, el mayor grupo gasístico de Europa central, confirmó este viernes que los suministros rusos de gas natural han subido este viernes, tras la reanudación del flujo por el gasoducto Nord Stream I, *en los volúmenes que habían sido prometidos el jueves*. Según indicó un portavoz de OMV a la agencia austríaca APA, *el gigante estatal ruso Gazprom está "cumpliendo su promesa de ayer"* al entregar lo que había anunciado, es decir, *la misma cantidad que llegaba antes de la interrupción del flujo* por el citado gasoducto durante diez días para hacer trabajos de mantenimiento.

Por cierto, sobre el tema del cereal me ha hecho gracia esta parte. Ha sido irse de vacaciones unos días el secretario general de la ONU y en cuanto no ha estado para molestar, lo han solucionado enseguida 

*GUTERRES VIAJA A ESTAMBUL. *El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, *ha interrumpido sus vacaciones y viajará en las próximas horas a Estambul, en lo que aparenta ser un inminente acuerdo* para desbloquear la exportación de grano ruso y ucraniano.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Tú.


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

*Rusia y Ucrania firmarán un acuerdo sobre la exportación de grano el viernes en Turquía.*
Ucrania y Rusia firmarán el viernes un acuerdo para permitir las exportaciones de grano *por el mar Negro*, anunció la presidencia turca este jueves.

"La ceremonia de la firma del acuerdo sobre el transporte de granos, a la que asistirán el presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, y el secretario general de Naciones Unidas, António Guterres, tendrá lugar [el viernes] con la participación de Ucrania y Rusia", indicó la oficina del presidente turco.


----------



## piru (21 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> No sé por qué le seguis dando carrete. Ya se le ha pillado en multitud de ocasiones. Una de dos, o se las come dobladas, o lo sabe. Tanto por ignorante como por desinformador, no merece el tiempo de hacer scroll con la rueda del ratón. Ignore y fuera.
> 
> Afortunadamente, éste sólo lo hace con blindados y demás, hacer pasar por ruso lo que es ucraniano. En otros hilos de necrófagos, se regodean con la muerte de ucranianos pensando que son rusos.



Yo soy de gatillo fácil con el ignore, pero siempre hay que dejar algún nazi suelto para ver por donde respiran y poder desmontar sus tonterías. Este en concreto es de los menos perniciosos, no satura demasiado el hilo con troleos y procura meter su basurilla con cierto estilo, es discreto y cuando le pillas corta y deja pasar un tiempo antes de volver. Pero este y El Mendaz el día que se pongan pesaditos irán a la nevera.

Las imágenes que ha puesto hoy tb son necrófagas, hay cadáveres de ukras muy descompuestos. Los rusos ya han informado que tras las batallas avisan a los ukras de que pueden ir a recoger los muertos sin problema y que los ukras se niegan. Este puede ser un caso en que los ukras van tras mucho tiempo a recoger sus muertos y aprovechan el alto el fuego para hacer uno de sus montajes con el bote de pintura y un dron.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tema aparte el acuerdo del cereal que se firmará mañana, está el de gas y las quejas sobre que solo llegaba el 30% del gas que llegaba antes....o el 40% según donde leias, porque no se aclaraban ni ellos. Tantas quejas de Alemania y que no eran fiables los "socios" Rusos. En Austria aseguran lo contrario.
> 
> *AUSTRIA CONFIRMA LA SUBIDA DE SUMINISTROS DE GAS.* El consorcio austríaco OMV, el mayor grupo gasístico de Europa central, confirmó este viernes que los suministros rusos de gas natural han subido este viernes, tras la reanudación del flujo por el gasoducto Nord Stream I, *en los volúmenes que habían sido prometidos el jueves*. Según indicó un portavoz de OMV a la agencia austríaca APA, *el gigante estatal ruso Gazprom está "cumpliendo su promesa de ayer"* al entregar lo que había anunciado, es decir, *la misma cantidad que llegaba antes de la interrupción del flujo* por el citado gasoducto durante diez días para hacer trabajos de mantenimiento.
> 
> ...



Raro que queden casi 3 horas de jueves, y una noticia hablé ya de "este viernes"...


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Feo por uno.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

Zelenski o tiene algún tipo de problema mental o no tiene muchas luces. Una emisora Ucraniana dice que no se encuentra bien de salud y para el la información la da.....Rusia. Imagino que el error por parte de esta emisora Ucraniana es por los videos que habrán visto donde se le ve mala cara y con la mirada perdida y con la nariz....enrojecida....habrán pensado que estaba resfriado.

*ZELENSKI DESMIENTE ENCONTRARSE EN MAL ESTADO DE SALUD. *El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha salido al paso de las informaciones vertidas *por una emisora de radio ucraniana* que apuntaban a que el mandatario se encontraba ingresado en el hospital debido a su grave estado de salud. El presidente ha lanzado un vídeo en sus redes sociales donde se le ve en su despacho presidencial y en el que asegura que estas informaciones son parte de "otra serie de falsificaciones" lanzadas por Rusia en el marco de la guerra.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> *avanzan* sin cobertura a lo loco Ivan




Las guerras con duras... ¿pero notas que usas la palabra *"avanzan"* y no "retroceden"... eso es lo que tiene *"avanzar"*


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Raro que queden casi 3 horas de jueves, y una noticia hablé ya de "este viernes"...



No veo porqué. Este viernes está bien dicho, significa el próximo viernes y más al ser al día siguiente. Hoy han llegado al acuerdo y mañana si no pasa nada lo ratificarán cuando estén todas las partes (porque el representante de la ONU se había ido tranquilamente de vacaciones, no se iba a perder su veranito en alguna islita tropical)....si nadie cambia de idea, que con Zelenski nunca se sabe, porque igual no le hace gracia no poder seguir jugando la carta de que los Rusos quieren matar al mundo de hambre.


----------



## Nico (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> caen en manos de charlatanes desalmados como Trump o Abascal que no hacen más que empeorar las cosas. En eso estamos.




¿Para tí los "charlatanes" son *Trump y Abascal* y no *Obama y "Antonio" Sánchez* ?... creo que tienes uno de los cristales de tu anteojo algo empañado.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Jul 2022)

Hay que ir preparando el relato del final


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Jul 2022)

Occidente concede más tiempo a Ucrania para pagar su deuda externa


Francia, Estados Unidos, Alemania, Japón y Reino Unido acordaron aplazar el pago de intereses de la deuda ucraniana, en aceptación a una petición del gobierno ucraniano.




www.eleconomista.com.mx





Hay que dejar que se endeude un poco más.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede ser una isla o una zona de España…
> 
> Efectivamente es un troll yankee…y malo en cultura…




nunca estado en ninguna de las dos, no hay ni arquitectura ni cultura


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No veo porqué. Este viernes está bien dicho, significa el próximo viernes y más al ser al día siguiente. Hoy han llegado al acuerdo y mañana si no pasa nada lo ratificarán cuando estén todas las partes (porque el representante de la ONU se había ido tranquilamente de vacaciones, no se iba a perder su veranito en alguna islita tropical)....si nadie cambia de idea, que con Zelenski nunca se sabe, porque igual no le hace gracia no poder seguir jugando la carta de que los Rusos quieren matar al mundo de hambre.



Interpretó que se anuncia (les han anunciado a quienes controlan la parte austriaca) que les enviarán ese incremento.

Evidentemente, se planifica y anuncia con antelación los flujos.


----------



## Gnidlog (21 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Como de costumbre sigues colgando montajes nazis, mintiendo, son ukras cazados por rusos:
> 
> Explícanos que hace esa bandera ukra desgastada en un carro con 3 Z recién pintadas en un sólo lateral pero no en la parte superior.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130947
> ...




tienes la versión en full hd



solo con ver como van uniformados


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> nunca estado en ninguna de las dos, no hay ni arquitectura ni cultura



A la nevera…por infantil…


----------



## rejon (21 Jul 2022)

La primera víctima en todo conflicto bélico, es la verdad.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Interpretó que se anuncia (les han anunciado a quienes controlan la parte austriaca) que les enviarán ese incremento.
> 
> Evidentemente, se planifica y anuncia con antelación los flujos.



Ah vale, si, como has dicho "anuncio" y el anuncio es mañana sobre el tema del cereal, pensaba que te referías a esa parte de post, no a la del gas. Diria que es una metida de pata del becario que ha puesto viernes en lugar de jueves...pero también ha puesto en los volúmenes prometidos ayer jueves....cuando la promesa de recuperar los niveles a antes de la rotura de la turbina se hizo el miércoles. Tienes razón, no queda claro viendo de los días en que hablan, pero tendría más coherencia si se considera que el becario se ha equivocado con los días y se piensa que hoy es viernes.

Edito, ya está claro, culpa del becario....y de todos los medios que publican sin contrastar. En la mayoría pone lo de "este viernes"

" Viena, 21 jul (EFE).- El consorcio austríaco OMV, el mayor grupo gasístico de Europa central, *confirmó este viernes* que los suministros rusos de gas natural han subido este viernes, tras la reanudación del flujo por el gasoducto Nord Stream I, en los volúmenes que habían sido prometidos el jueves. "

Pero por ejemplo en investig.com:

"Viena, 21 jul (.).- El consorcio austríaco OMV (VIE:OMVV), el mayor grupo gasístico de Europa central, confirmó que los suministros rusos de gas natural *han subido este jueves *tras la reanudación del flujo por el gasoducto Nord Stream I, en lo volúmenes que habían sido prometidos la víspera."


----------



## millie34u (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



joder, parece una cutre cartelera de cine chiclero de barrio en los años 70


----------



## millie34u (21 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La primera víctima en todo conflicto bélico, es la verdad.



jojojo, que te lo digan a ti, pajarito


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Para tí los "charlatanes" son *Trump y Abascal* y no *Obama y "Antonio" Sánchez* ?... creo que tienes uno de los cristales de tu anteojo algo empañado.



Obama y Pedro Sanchez no se encargan de encabronar al personal a base de bulos. Tu has visto a Sanchez u Obama decirle a un tio que no llega a fin de mes "mira, ese puto negro te quita el pan de la boca" cuando los que se lo quitan en realidad son el florentino y la botina? Yo a Abascal y a Trump, si.

Obama y Sanchez son lo que son, pero no encienden guerras civiles ni enmierdan la convivencia.

Trump, Abascal, Lepen, etc...etc... son gente muy peligrosa: revientan la convivencia a base de pervertir la realidad bulo tras bulo, mentira tras mentira y a base de exacerbar problemas inexistentes. Recuerda el wifi, Maduro, el servidor de Frankfurt y las elecciones robadas o el cartelito que decía que el negro le quita la pensión a tu abuela. En la vida he visto yo a Obama o a Sanchez bajar a esos barros.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

Para que se entiendan bastantes cosas, un artículo escrito por David P. Goldman
donde relata el siguiente encuentro con Joschka Fischer:

_* Hace un par de años me dijo: "Fue una cuestión de gran suerte que comenzara mi carrera en la extrema izquierda 
de la política. Cuando llegué a Washington como ministro de Asuntos Exteriores durante la admón [de George W. Bush]
y conocí a los neoconservadores, ¡reconocí al instante a los viejos camaradas! Conseguí el libro de Richard Perle 
y David Frum, An End to Evil, y cogí de mi estantería el libro de Trotsky*_*, " Revolución Permanente",y los comparé página 
por página. Salvo algunos cambios en la terminología, eran el mismo libro".*


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Obama y Pedro Sanchez no se encargan de encabronar al personal a base de bulos. Tu has visto a Sanchez u Obama decirle a un tio que no llega a fin de mes "mira, ese puto negro te quita el pan de la boca" cuando los que se lo quitan en realidad son el florentino y la botina? Yo a Abascal y a Trump, si.
> 
> Obama y Sanchez son lo que son, pero no encienden guerras civiles.



Sanchez en el Parlamento español dio el pésame por un ETARRA que se había suicidado en la cárcel. Supongo que te encantó su integración eco-resiliente social y feminista.

Ni me voy a molestar en explicarte las guerras que inició Obama, ni de cómo Trump fue a Korea y se dio la mano con Kim Yong Un.
Tu eres básicamente otro gilipollas que va de guay. Y ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haberte contestado porque es evidente que estás trolleando el hilo.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Obama y Pedro Sanchez no se encargan de encabronar al personal a base de bulos.



Claro que no son la verdad personificada....como chiste bien.

Pedrito Sánchez encabrona al personal incluso cuando no ha motivo para encabronarlos. Que no tenemos problemas de gas.....pues se inventa un conflicto con el país que te lo proporciona y se pone....del lado de Marruecos el que te envia inmigrantes para joder España. Pero no contento con eso, el gas Argelino (o eso piensan en Argelia) lo vende a Marruecos.....para que se cabreen más. Y mientras compra gas a EEUU mucho más caro....para vender el barato a Marruecos, jodiendo a todos los Españoles que son quienes lo pagan y a quienes se les encarece la electricidad. No contento con ello le compra armas a EEUU.....que no podrá usar en un conflicto con Marruecos, por lo que solo podrá usar donde le dicte su amo EEUU...armas que pagan todos los Españoles y que no te servirán ante un posible ataque de tu vecino....el cual irónicamente las mismas armas que le vende EEUU si podría usarlas contra España. Si quieres sigo, pero eso es solo de las últimas semanas.

Pedrito Sánchez:

"Aseguró que no iba a pactar con Bildu porque «no tiene un proyecto de país». En el contexto de los pactos de investidura aseguró que ni siquiera se reuniría con ellos «para decirles que no»."

Unos añitos después pacta con un grupo pro etarra y con independentistas a los que además ofrece indultos por un intento de golpe de estado. Pedro Sánchez suelta un bulo y una patraña tras otra, es capaz de hacer y decir lo que sea para seguir en la poltrona, no verlo es vivir en un mundo paralelo. Pero si falsificó hasta sus estudios....y hasta el cargo de la mujer. Seamos serios, por muy fan que seas de uno de los peores presidentes que han pasado por España, el único capaz de que no haya un problema y generarlo el haciendo una barbaridad y luego mintiendo cual bellaco y culpando al mundo de sus constantes errores. Pedro Sánchez miente constantemente para perjudicar a otros o para parecer mejor de lo que es. El mismo tio que decía que iba a bajar la luz a niveles de 2018......y luego cuando no cumplia decía que si el IPC....que si como ahora la gente gastaba menos kilowatios (porque no podían permitirse más horas de electricidad) para el eso era que el coste de la electricidad era el mismo que en 2018. Pocas veces alguien ha mentido tanto sobre los demás y sobre si mismo. Absolutamente todo aquel que no lo venere y sea de su cuerda, a la mínima lo critica de ser de ultraderecha o misógino o ambas. Todo aquel que no aplauda las animaladas que hace (ejemplo lo de borrar la memoria histórica de España poniendo a niveles similares a víctimas de ETA y a los asesinos Etarras que ahora quiere que pasen a ser víctimas) se inventa que es porque es de ultraderecha.

Pedrito Sánchez:

" En esta semana del 8-M vemos cómo empieza a banalizarse la violencia contra la mujer. Y se señala de nuevo al inmigrante, cuando la sociedad expresa una profunda solidaridad con los refugiados. Me causa una profunda tristeza que en un país como el nuestro, que según la ONU es uno de los países del mundo donde hay más desaparecidos, se plantee la derogación de un decreto de memoria histórica. Lamento que el centroderecha no sea capaz de tener un mensaje de humanidad con los familiares que están buscando a sus seres queridos."

Esto es un bulo y lo demás tonterias. Nadie banaliza la violencia contra la mujer (por mucho que repita una mentira para criticar a todos los partidos que no sean de su cuerda como Bildu o independentistas no se convierte en realidad) si no que lo que se pedía era que no se pudiese condenar a un hombre ni encarcelarlo sin pruebas, porque todos han de ser iguales ante la ley y que si se mata a una persona la pena sea la misma independientemente de su género, porque todas las vidas valen lo mismo y no unas menos que otras. Aseguraba para hacer de menos a otros que quieren derogar la memoria histórica....cuando es el quien quiere cambiarlo para que asesinos etarras sean considerados víctimas porque sus socios de Bildu se lo han exigido. Hablar de los seres queridos para crear bulos y mentiras sobre otros partidos.....cuando es el quien quiere poner a etarras al nivele de las víctimas es demencial. Que les pregunte a las familias de los asesinados por ETA si sus asesinos se merecen ser catalogados como víctimas.


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Sanchez en el Parlamento español dio el pésame a un ETARRA que se había suicidado en la cárcel. Supongo que te encantó su integración eco-resiliente social y feminista.
> 
> Ni me voy a molestar en explicarte las guerras que inició Obama, ni de cómo Trump fue a Korea y se dio la mano con Kim Yong Un.
> Tu eres básicamente otro gilipollas que va de guay. Y ya me estoy arrepintiendo de haberte contestado porque es evidente que estás trolleando el hilo.



No entiendes lo que quiero decir. No hablo de guerras exteriores, hablo de guerras interiores. Trump estuvo a punto de encender una guerra civil en USA sobre la base del mayor bulo jamás contado: Biden y Maduro me han tangao las elecciones hackeando el wifi de no se donde.    Hubo miles que se lo creyeron y la liaron parda.

Abascal te encabrona diciendo que ese negro le quita la pensión a tu abuelita. Revientan la convivencia a base de mentiras. Evidentemente los más zoquetes se lo tragan y acaban invadiendo el Capitolio y comiéndose un par de balazos o unos cuantos años de cárcel .....


----------



## piru (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienes la versión en full hd
> 
> 
> 
> solo con ver como van uniformados




Son uniformes ukras.
Lo que canta son las Z, que es lo que os desmonta todas las tontás a los follanazis.

Y esa bandera ukra?


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

Sólo una turbina se interpone entre la civilización y el caos:

_*"Si no conseguimos la turbina de gas, no conseguiremos más gas", describió Baerbock 
el argumento en contra de las preocupaciones de Canadá, "entonces nosotros, como 
Alemania, ya no podremos proporcionar ningún apoyo a Ucrania en absoluto porque *_
*entonces estaremos ocupados con los levantamientos populares".*








"People's uprisings" in Germany when the gas was stopped? Baerbock makes you sit up and take notice in Talk


"People's uprisings" in Germany when the gas was stopped? Baerbock makes you sit up and take notice in Talk Created: 07/21/2022, 14:11 By: Florian Naumann Is there a risk of "popular uprisings" if there is a gas stop? Annalena Baerbock surprised with this thesis. The minister now says that the...




newsrnd.com


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro que no son la verdad personificada....como chiste bien.
> 
> Pedrito Sánchez encabrona al personal incluso cuando no ha motivo para encabronarlos. Que no tenemos problemas de gas.....pues se inventa un conflicto con el país que te lo proporciona y se pone....del lado de Marruecos el que te envia inmigrantes para joder España. Pero no contento con eso, el gas Argelino (o eso piensan en Argelia) lo vende a Marruecos.....para que se cabreen más. Y mientras compra gas a EEUU mucho más caro....para vender el barato a Marruecos, jodiendo a todos los Españoles que son quienes lo pagan y a quienes se les encarece la electricidad. No contento con ello le compra armas a EEUU.....que no podrá usar en un conflicto con Marruecos, por lo que solo podrá usar donde le dicte su amo EEUU...armas que pagan todos los Españoles y que no te servirán ante un posible ataque de tu vecino....el cual irónicamente las mismas armas que le vende EEUU si podría usarlas contra España. Si quieres sigo, pero eso es solo de las últimas semanas.
> 
> ...



Pedro Sánchez hace políticas que te gustarán más o menos (a mi no me gustan) pero no te dice que la culpa de tus desgracias la tiene tu vecino y que eso se soluciona atándolo a una farola y dándole unos latigazos, que es lo que te dice Abascal.

Lo de Sánchez se arregla votando a otro, lo de Abascal o Trump suele acabar muy mal, estilo Ucrania. Coño .... Ucrania es el ejemplo perfecto de a donde llevan las políticas de tipos como Abascal.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

Portugal también ha dicho que no a la propuesta de la Comisión Europea. 
El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente y Energía, João Galamba, 
"no acepta" la propuesta y asume que es "completamente inapropiada,,,









Portugal e Espanha recusam corte de gás em 15% na UE


A crise energética está instalada na Europa. Com a guerra da Ucrânia, foram várias as sanções económicas impostas contra a Rússia e uma delas prende-se com a redução das relações comerciais ao nível energético. Mas um possível corte total da torneira do gás russo está a preocupar os...




www.idealista.pt


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

Parece que la oiea no tiene prisa ahora


MOSCÚ, 21 de julio. /TASS/.


Rusia envió un llamamiento a la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) por los ataques del ejército ucraniano a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye y está esperando su reacción, dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, en una sesión informativa el jueves.
*“Ya nos hemos dirigido al liderazgo de la Secretaría del OIEA sobre este incidente y estamos esperando la reacción adecuada por parte de la agencia*”, dijo.

Según el diplomático, los ataques ucranianos a la central nuclear confirman el objetivo de Kiev de crear las condiciones para una catástrofe nuclear para toda Europa. "Ucrania continúa con las provocaciones para crear amenazas para las instalaciones nucleares. El 18 de julio, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron las instalaciones de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye con un dron. El ataque se realizó en las inmediaciones, a varias decenas de metros de las construcciones. que son de importancia crítica para la seguridad de la central nuclear: instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado y un depósito de enfriamiento del reactor. Solo por una afortunada coincidencia esto no resultó en ningún daño al equipo de la planta y una catástrofe provocada por el hombre", enfatizó.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores señaló que el 20 de julio, el ejército ucraniano atacó nuevamente la planta de energía nuclear utilizando drones. "Esto confirma que el régimen de Kiev tiene la intención de crear las condiciones para una catástrofe nuclear no solo en su propio territorio sino en toda Europa", subrayó.

El diplomático señaló que tal catástrofe no será solo un problema local. “La responsabilidad de las posibles consecuencias de estas acciones del régimen de Kiev recae tanto en Ucrania como en los estados que brindan apoyo militar al régimen criminal”, señaló.


----------



## Honkler (21 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede ser una isla o una zona de España…
> 
> Efectivamente es un troll yankee…y malo en cultura…



Es un troll muy flojo, parece retardado.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez hace políticas que te gustarán más o menos (a mi no me gustan) pero no te dice que la culpa de tus desgracias la tiene tu vecino y que eso se soluciona atándolo a una farola y dándole unos latigazos, que es lo que te dice Abascal.
> 
> Lo de Sánchez se arregla votando a otro, lo de Abascal o Trump suele acabar muy mal, estilo Ucrania. Coño .... Ucrania es el ejemplo perfecto de a donde llevan las políticas de tipos como Abascal.



Tela cuantas barbaridades. Pedro Sánchez siempre culpa de TODO a la ultraderecha y para el todos los que no estén de acuerdo con su forma de ver la política es que son de ultraderecha, es su mantra para mentir sobre todo e intentar buscar el apoyo de los demás a su nefasta gestión. Abascal no ha dicho de atar a nadie a farolas y fustigarlo a latigazos (Aunque ojala se hiciese con violadores y asesinos......esos que han proliferado estos últimos años, pese a la extraordinaria gestión de vamos a dejar que gente con múltiples delitos continue en la calle o vamos a regalar papeles....incluso a gente que llega con antecedentes graves de otros paises)....eso lo hacen en Ucrania......y Pedro Sanchez envia armas a quienes lo están haciendo para que lo sigan haciendo impunemente, los mismos que llevaban años matando y violando en Ucrania a pro Rusos.

Al igual que con no votar a Abascal o Trump se arregla pues votando a otro. Supongo que mal estilo Ucania te refieres a cuando mataban durante años a pro Rusos....ah no, que eso estaba bien porque lo permitia Zelenski.....y ahora se les envian armas y dinero a los mismos que tenían nazis haciendo este tipo de cosas y que incluso han llevado al parlamento para exigir más ayuda a esos buenos soldados nazis. Y esa política no era de Abascal es de Zelenski, el que te lleva un nazi como ejemplo del buen Ucraniano. El ídolo y héroe para tu querido Pedro Sánchez, el que no miente ni cuenta bulos....ya demostrado que no es cierto ni por asomo.

Tienes razón, los buenos líderes que nos llevan por el camino correcto, el camino de la paz y del amor y de la unión, son los que pactan con independentistas que dan golpes de estado, que insultan a todos los Españoles cada vez que tienen ocasión. O que pactan con partidos pro Etarras. De momento Abascal no ha matado a nadie ni ha conspirado para ayudar a que eso sucediese. Claro, mucho mejor Bildu, grandísimo partido, con Pedro Sánchez se pactará con partidos tan ejemplares, que valores tan elevados los suyos. Lo dejo aquí, es evidente que vives en una realidad alternativa donde Pedro Sánchez da igual las animaladas que haga, es un tio ejemplar que nunca miente y un ejemplo aunque pacte con Bildu.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Coco Portugal Guerra en Ucrania XVII



Cualquier pensaría al leer esto, que las corporaciones usanas y Rusia juegan juntos por un beneficio común. Será o no verdad, pero lo cierto es que los únicos beneficiados de toda esta locura, son ellos ¡Y manda huevos!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Jul 2022)

Lo clásico y normal


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tela cuantas barbaridades. Pedro Sánchez siempre culpa de TODO a la ultraderecha y para el todos los que no estén de acuerdo con su forma de ver la política es que son de ultraderecha, es su mantra para mentir sobre todo e intentar buscar el apoyo de los demás a su nefasta gestión. Abascal no ha dicho de atar a nadie a farolas y fustigarlo a latigazos (Aunque ojala se hiciese con violadores y asesinos......esos que han proliferado estos últimos años, pese a la extraordinaria gestión de vamos a dejar que gente con múltiples delitos continue en la calle o vamos a regalar papeles....incluso a gente que llega con antecedentes graves de otros paises)....eso lo hacen en Ucrania......y Pedro Sanchez envia armas a quienes lo están haciendo para que lo sigan haciendo impunemente, los mismos que llevaban años matando y violando en Ucrania a pro Rusos.
> 
> *Al igual que con no votar a Abascal o Trump se arregla pues votando a otro.* Supongo que mal estilo Ucania te refieres a cuando mataban durante años a pro Rusos....ah no, que eso estaba bien porque lo permitia Zelenski.....y ahora se les envian armas y dinero a los mismos que tenían nazis haciendo este tipo de cosas y que incluso han llevado al parlamento para exigir más ayuda a esos buenos soldados nazis. Y esa política no era de Abascal es de Zelenski, el que te lleva un nazi como ejemplo del buen Ucraniano. El ídolo y héroe para tu querido Pedro Sánchez, el que no miente ni cuenta bulos....ya demostrado que no es cierto ni por asomo.
> 
> Tienes razón, los buenos líderes que nos llevan por el camino correcto, el camino de la paz y del amor y de la unión, son los que pactan con independentistas que dan golpes de estado, que insultan a todos los Españoles cada vez que tienen ocasión. O que pactan con partidos pro Etarras. De momento Abascal no ha matado a nadie ni ha conspirado para ayudar a que eso sucediese. Claro, mucho mejor Bildu, grandísimo partido, con Pedro Sánchez se pactará con partidos tan ejemplares, que valores tan elevados los suyos. Lo dejo aquí, es evidente que vives en una realidad alternativa donde Pedro Sánchez da igual las animaladas que haga, es un tio ejemplar que nunca miente y un ejemplo aunque pacte con Bildu.




No, no .... los que murieron en el Capitolio o se van a pegar media vida en el talego por el mayor bulo del siglo ya no pueden votar a otro. Ni los ucranianos que se tragaron el catecismo calcado al de Abascal en 2014 y ahora están muertos. Donde estaban Timoshenko o Yatsenyuk pones a Abascal y es lo mismito: gentuza de ultraderecha que encabrona al personal a base de bulos que describen una realidad que solo existe en sus cabezas.

Te lo vuelvo a decir: Trump, Abascal, Lepen son tóxicos.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No veo porqué. Este viernes está bien dicho, significa el próximo viernes y más al ser al día siguiente. Hoy han llegado al acuerdo y mañana si no pasa nada lo ratificarán cuando estén todas las partes (porque el representante de la ONU se había ido tranquilamente de vacaciones, no se iba a perder su veranito en alguna islita tropical)....si nadie cambia de idea, que con Zelenski nunca se sabe, porque igual no le hace gracia no poder seguir jugando la carta de que los Rusos quieren matar al mundo de hambre.



El forero tiene razón, está mal dicho " confirmó este viernes " es pretérito y el viernes no ha llegado.


----------



## brunstark (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .... los que murieron en el Capitolio o se van a pegar media vida en el talego por el mayor bulo del siglo ya no pueden votar a otro. Ni los ucranianos que se tragaron el catecismo calcado al de Abascal en 2014 y ahora están muertos. Donde estaban Timoshenko o Yatsenyuk pones a Abascal y es lo mismito: gentuza de ultraderecha que encabrona al personal a base de bulos que describen una realidad que solo existe en sus cabezas.
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a decir: Trump, Abascal, Lepen son tóxicos.



Si, y Biden, Antonio y Macron son ...... (que me llevan a la cárcel los demócratas)


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

Hay que seguir recordando que fue el año pasado cuando Rusia animó a los europeos 
para hacer contratos a más largo plazo con precios mucho mas bajos, y la UE decidió 
que sería más inteligente operar con tarifas del mercado.

Eso estaba anticipando el asesinato planificado de las economías europeas, con alevosía,
por las élites europeas.Y ahora , estas mismas dirigencias se están ensañando con el mundo
agrícola y los suministros de alimentos en momentos en que el mundo empieza a oler la mierda.

Cada día que pasa es una cuenta atrás.


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Si, y Biden, Antonio y Macron son ...... (que me llevan a la cárcel los demócratas)



Son unos cabrones que no pegan carteles por todo Madrid diciéndote que el negro ese le quita el pan de la boca a tu abuela y se callan como putas cuando un esclavo de florentino palma barriendo la calle en Madrid a 45º con un traje de plástico. Fíjate ... a lo mejor ese votaba a VOX y creía que cazando moros u obligando a los catalanes a hablar en cristiano iba a mejorar algo y le iban a dejar ir en camiseta los dias de calor ...


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No lo sabía. Pero me cuadra totalmente con lo que he visto de los iraníes.
> 
> En realidad, la gente normal suele ser bastante tolerante en todos los sitios.
> 
> Lo peor de los iraníes son los nombres. Feos y raros. Incluso los nombres femeninos son feos.



Hay dos tipos de nombres, los religiosos de tradición islámica y luego los que son de raíz preislámica y zoroastriana. Kurush Ciro, Darvush Dario etc. Y los apellidos típicos terminan en ân como entre los armenios.


----------



## mazuste (21 Jul 2022)

No hay dos sin tres...

t.me/rocknrollgeopolitics/4163
*⚡Grecia se convierte en el tercer país europeo, tras España y Portugal, que no acepta *
_*la propuesta de la Comisión Europea de reducir un 15% el uso de gas natural
Así que, después de que Draghi se haya ido y ahora Grecia/España/Portugal se nieguen *_
*a seguir con la UE, ¿tal vez se puede permitir esperar que la UE deje de existir pronto?*


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Interpretó que se anuncia (les han anunciado a quienes controlan la parte austriaca) que les enviarán ese incremento.
> 
> Evidentemente, se planifica y anuncia con antelación los flujos.



El canciller austriaco fue el único dirigente europeo que fue a Moscú desde el 24 de febrero....


----------



## Malevich (21 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No hay dos sin tres...
> 
> t.me/rocknrollgeopolitics/4163
> *⚡Grecia se convierte en el tercer país europeo, tras España y Portugal, que no acepta *
> ...



Curiosa la vuelta de la alianza pig. 
Nos falta Italia.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Jul 2022)

*Moscú denuncia que militares ucranianos con uniformes rusos golpean a civiles en Slaviansk y lo graban en video.*


Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, los soldados ucranianos implicados también cometen robos.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia denunció este jueves que militares ucranianos con uniformes rusos golpean a civiles y cometen robos en Slaviansk y lo graban en video.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> No sé por qué le seguis dando carrete. Ya se le ha pillado en multitud de ocasiones. Una de dos, o se las come dobladas, o lo sabe. Tanto por ignorante como por desinformador, no merece el tiempo de hacer scroll con la rueda del ratón. Ignore y fuera.
> 
> Afortunadamente, éste sólo lo hace con blindados y demás, hacer pasar por ruso lo que es ucraniano. En otros hilos de necrófagos, se regodean con la muerte de ucranianos pensando que son rusos.



Es la primera vez que le hago caso al payo-pony este, y ha sido solo para ponerlo en evidencia, cosa que con la inestimable ayuda de los compañeros, se ha conseguido, lo cual es muy beneficioso para cualquier otro lector que venga a este hilo para informarse de los acontecimientos relativos a la guerra en Ucrania.
Yo estoy por la veracidad de los hechos. Igualmente, por la 'causa justa'. De no ser así no daría mi apoyo moral a Rusia, aunque tengo mis reservas. Y si veo algo que me rechine, como acabo de mostrar en mi anterior mensaje, lo diré.


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de nombres, los religiosos de tradición islámica y luego los que son de raíz preislámica y zoroastriana. Kurush Ciro, Darvush Dario etc. Y los apellidos típicos terminan en ân como entre los armenios.



Atafeh, Reza...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada más y nada menos que el 50%! brvtal
> 
> _A new sociological study from the University of California showed that 50.1% of Americans agree with the statement that a civil war will begin in the United States in the next few years._
> 
> Guerra civil racial, me juego lo que queráis.



Llevo diciendo desde hace años, que uno de los 'actos' más destacados en toda esta farsa-locura, sería la entrada de USA en una guerra civil cuando hubiesen liado las cosas lo suficiente. Y aquí más de uno te podrá decir que están hasta el gorro de que repita siempre lo mismo.


----------



## Caracalla (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .... los que murieron en el Capitolio o se van a pegar media vida en el talego por el mayor bulo del siglo ya no pueden votar a otro. Ni los ucranianos que se tragaron el catecismo calcado al de Abascal en 2014 y ahora están muertos. Donde estaban Timoshenko o Yatsenyuk pones a Abascal y es lo mismito: gentuza de ultraderecha que encabrona al personal a base de bulos que describen una realidad que solo existe en sus cabezas.
> 
> Te lo vuelvo a decir: Trump, Abascal, Lepen son tóxicos.



Mil veces menos que Biden, Sanchez y Soros.


----------



## Caracalla (21 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Son unos cabrones que no pegan carteles por todo Madrid diciéndote que el negro ese le quita el pan de la boca a tu abuela y se callan como putas cuando un esclavo de florentino palma barriendo la calle en Madrid a 45º con un traje de plástico. Fíjate ... a lo mejor ese votaba a VOX y creía que cazando moros u obligando a los catalanes a hablar en cristiano iba a mejorar algo y le iban a dejar ir en camiseta los dias de calor ...



Un país con 5 millones de parados, no debe admitir más inmigración hasta que los salarios suban y sea necesaria más mano de obra.

La inmigración es el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo, eso lo explicó el bueno de Marx y en eso... tenía razón pk es simplemente aplicar las leyes de oferta y demanda al salario del trabajador.

Deja de dar la tabarra con tu agitprop del Psoe, no le interesa a nadie.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> nunca estado en ninguna de las dos, no hay ni arquitectura ni cultura



Ahora ya has dejado clarísimo que eres el típico yanki IGNORANTE. Si es que incluso vuestros presidentes no saben casi nada de la historia del mundo ni de sus culturas. Granada, pobre asno, es un icono cultural de primer orden, tanto para España como para el Islam. Allí ya había universidad cuando vosotros ni existíais. Y junto con Toledo eran la 'París' de la época, donde todo estudioso añoraba ir para aprender cultura.

Y ahora, un mero ejemplo arquitectónico y lugar turístico que visitan hasta los japoneses:









Alhambra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (21 Jul 2022)

Terminaremos viendo a la Borrella exigiendo una solución diplomática.


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jul 2022)

el primer afloje por el segundo afloje...


----------



## Top5 (21 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hay que ir preparando el relato del final



Este tiene el bolsillo de Doraemon...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Son uniformes ukras.
> Lo que canta son las Z, que es lo que os desmonta todas las tontás a los follanazis.
> 
> Y esa bandera ukra?



Sería interesante traducir la otra pintada aparte de las 'Z's' que se ve entre ellas. Se nota que está hecha antes o/y con otra pintura. Seguro que dice algo en ucraniano. Algo como 'jódete Putin'.


----------



## belwar (21 Jul 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Si tienes que hacer la mili, al menos que sea con tus amigos: Estonia ya lo permite y es un éxito
> 
> 
> De momento, la idea es todo un éxito.
> ...



Tuve un deja vu al leer este post y viaje 100 años al pasado....










Pals battalion - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Al estallar la Primera Guerra Mundial en agosto de 1914 , Lord Kitchener , el Secretario de Estado para la Guerra , creía que la mano de obra abrumadora era la clave para ganar la guerra y se dispuso a buscar formas de alentar a hombres de todas las clases a unirse. Este concepto contrastaba directamente con siglos de tradición militar británica, en la que el ejército británico siempre había dependido de soldados profesionales, en lugar de reclutas, y había atraído a sus miembros de la nobleza (para oficiales) o de las clases bajas (para alistados). hombres). General Sir Enrique Rawlinsonsugirió que los hombres estarían más inclinados a alistarse en el Ejército si supieran que iban a servir junto a sus amigos y colegas. Hizo un llamamiento a los corredores de bolsa de Londres para que reunieran un batallón de hombres entre los trabajadores de la ciudad de Londres para dar ejemplo. Mil seiscientos hombres se alistaron en este 10. ° Batallón (de servicio), Royal Fusiliers , el llamado "Batallón de corredores de bolsa", en una semana a fines de agosto de 1914.


Inspección de los Liverpool Pals, 1915
Unos días después, el Conde de Derby decidió formar un batallón de hombres de Liverpool . En dos días, 1.500 habitantes de Liverpool se habían unido al nuevo batallón. Hablando con estos hombres, Lord Derby dijo: "Este debería ser un batallón de amigos, un batallón en el que los amigos de la misma oficina lucharán hombro con hombro por el honor de Gran Bretaña y el crédito de Liverpool". En los días siguientes, se levantaron tres batallones más en Liverpool, formando los batallones 17, 18, 19 y 20 del Regimiento del Rey (Liverpool) .

Animado por el éxito de Lord Derby, Kitchener promovió la idea de organizar campañas de reclutamiento similares en todo el país. A finales de septiembre de 1914, más de cincuenta pueblos habían formado batallones de Pals, mientras que los pueblos y ciudades más grandes podían formar varios batallones cada uno; Manchester , por ejemplo, levantó cuatro batallones en agosto y cuatro más en noviembre. Desde la perspectiva de la Oficina de Guerra, el experimento del batallón de Pals alivió la fuerte tensión en la estructura de reclutamiento de un ejército regular repentinamente ampliado, además de aliviar la tensión financiera. En septiembre de 1914, Kitchener anunció que los organizadores de las unidades levantadas localmente tendrían que cubrir el alojamiento inicial y otros costos involucrados, hasta que la Oficina de Guerra se hiciera cargo de su gestión. En consecuencia, muchos reclutas para los nuevos batallones de Pals inicialmente pudieron vivir en casa mientras se presentaban para el entrenamiento básico diario.

Muchos de estos batallones criados localmente sufrieron grandes bajas durante las ofensivas de Somme de 1916. Un ejemplo notable fue el 11. ° Batallón (de servicio) (Accrington), Regimiento de East Lancashire , más conocido como Accrington Pals . Se ordenó a los Accrington Pals que atacaran Serre , la parte más al norte del asalto principal, el primer día de la batalla . Los Accrington Pals fueron acompañados por batallones de Pals procedentes de Sheffield , Leeds , Barnsley y Bradford . [5]De aproximadamente 700 Accrington Pals que participaron en el ataque, 235 murieron y 350 resultaron heridos en el espacio de veinte minutos. [6] A pesar de los repetidos intentos, Serre no fue tomado hasta febrero de 1917, momento en el que el ejército alemán había evacuado a la Línea Hindenburg .


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tela cuantas barbaridades. Pedro Sánchez siempre culpa de TODO a la ultraderecha y para el todos los que no estén de acuerdo con su forma de ver la política es que son de ultraderecha, es su mantra para mentir sobre todo e intentar buscar el apoyo de los demás a su nefasta gestión. Abascal no ha dicho de atar a nadie a farolas y fustigarlo a latigazos (Aunque ojala se hiciese con violadores y asesinos......esos que han proliferado estos últimos años, pese a la extraordinaria gestión de vamos a dejar que gente con múltiples delitos continue en la calle o vamos a regalar papeles....incluso a gente que llega con antecedentes graves de otros paises)....eso lo hacen en Ucrania......y Pedro Sanchez envia armas a quienes lo están haciendo para que lo sigan haciendo impunemente, los mismos que llevaban años matando y violando en Ucrania a pro Rusos.
> 
> Al igual que con no votar a Abascal o Trump se arregla pues votando a otro. Supongo que mal estilo Ucania te refieres a cuando mataban durante años a pro Rusos....ah no, que eso estaba bien porque lo permitia Zelenski.....y ahora se les envian armas y dinero a los mismos que tenían nazis haciendo este tipo de cosas y que incluso han llevado al parlamento para exigir más ayuda a esos buenos soldados nazis. Y esa política no era de Abascal es de Zelenski, el que te lleva un nazi como ejemplo del buen Ucraniano. El ídolo y héroe para tu querido Pedro Sánchez, el que no miente ni cuenta bulos....ya demostrado que no es cierto ni por asomo.
> 
> Tienes razón, los buenos líderes que nos llevan por el camino correcto, el camino de la paz y del amor y de la unión, son los que pactan con independentistas que dan golpes de estado, que insultan a todos los Españoles cada vez que tienen ocasión. O que pactan con partidos pro Etarras. De momento Abascal no ha matado a nadie ni ha conspirado para ayudar a que eso sucediese. Claro, mucho mejor Bildu, grandísimo partido, con Pedro Sánchez se pactará con partidos tan ejemplares, que valores tan elevados los suyos. Lo dejo aquí, es evidente que vives en una realidad alternativa donde Pedro Sánchez da igual las animaladas que haga, es un tio ejemplar que nunca miente y un ejemplo aunque pacte con Bildu.



Todo eso que dices de Sanchez es cierto. Eso y más. Pero cometes el mismo error que cometimos muchos por confiar en él (Abascal) o en Trump. Son solo 'la otra polaridad de la batería' para la polarización social. Y me jode que así sea, pero es lo que tenemos que mamar y superar. Y si no fuese así, ni Trump ni Abascal habrían seguido el juego de las falsi-vacunas y la falsi-pandemia...


----------



## Elimina (21 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada más y nada menos que el 50%! brvtal
> 
> _A new sociological study from the University of California showed that 50.1% of Americans agree with the statement that a civil war will begin in the United States in the next few years._
> 
> Guerra civil racial, me juego lo que queráis.



Escuchad lo que dice Tim Kendall, de Facebur (y fundador de Pinterest), en el epílogo de "el dilema de las redes sociales"


----------



## Octubrista (21 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El canciller austriaco fue el único dirigente europeo que fue a Moscú desde el 24 de febrero....



Austria sigue siendo neutral, no como Finlandia y Suecia.

Además hace caja almacenando gas para otros.


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> *Un país con 5 millones de parados, *no debe admitir más inmigración hasta que los salarios suban y sea necesaria más mano de obra.
> 
> La inmigración es el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo, eso lo explicó el bueno de Marx y en eso... tenía razón pk es simplemente aplicar las leyes de oferta y demanda al salario del trabajador.
> 
> Deja de dar la tabarra con tu agitprop del Psoe, no le interesa a nadie.



Pues dile a Amancio que en vez de hacer las batas con mano de obra esclava birmana las haga con gente española. O ese de las mascarillas, el hijo del duque, el que se llevó 6 millones por la cara, a cuenta de Almeida, y lo primero que hizo fue comprarse un yate, le dices que monte algo productivo. Pero bueno ... esos ni tocar, mejor atar un negro a la farola ....


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Un país con 5 millones de parados, no debe admitir más inmigración hasta que los salarios suban y sea necesaria más mano de obra.
> 
> La inmigración es el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo, eso lo explicó el bueno de Marx y en eso... tenía razón pk es simplemente aplicar las leyes de oferta y demanda al salario del trabajador.
> 
> Deja de dar la tabarra con tu agitprop del Psoe, no le interesa a nadie.



En España eso es especialmente hiriente, dado el pecado inversionista nacional por excelencia, que es 'el ladrillo'. Aquí la gran mayoría de españoles que tienen dinerillos ahorrados, se compran otro piso para cobrar renta de él. Y la gran mayoría de politicastros de baja o media estopa, hacen lo propio, pero a docenas e incluso cientos. Y de los bancos, ni hablemos. Y a todos esos les viene de puta madre (perdónenme por el taco) que los alquileres suban al entrar más inmigrantes que necesitan un lugar donde vivir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"
> 
> 
> El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...
> ...




Su biografía da miedo !

Un mafioso criminal disfrazado de albañil yesero que escapó del trabajo duro para saquear el erario público a través de la política .

Hijo de una criada que huyó de las palizas de su marido llevándose a su hijo con el que vivió grandes penurias.
No dudo que el eufemismo de criada tape su verdadera actividad que sería la prostitución.

Porque de hijos de puta se conformó la política de la época al igual que ahora.

Completamente analfabeto recibió la patada de un burro en la cabeza que le dejó una marcada cicatriz en la frente toda su vida .
Esa lesión pudo afectar al lóbulo frontal del cerebro donde se regulan las emociones y de ahí su despiadada forma de actuar sin importarle iniciar una guerra devastadora y robar todo el oro y la plata arruinando a España.

Sicario de Stalin pretendía convertir a España en un país satélite de Rusia expropiando toda la propiedad privada . Un saqueo cuya finalidad era el beneficio de sus jefes .

Su enloquecida forma de actuar consiguió intimidar a todos sus adversarios y hacerse con el control del gobierno y el ministerio de la guerra .

Reemplazado por Negrín un criminal todavía mayor si cabe se fuga a Francia donde acaba siendo detenido por la Gestapo y Franco pide su extradición .
La petición de extradición iba firmada por el fiscal del Tribunal Supremo Blas Pérez González, que sería nombrado por Franco ministro de la Gobernación, y en ella se acusaba a Largo Caballero de presuntos delitos tales como
«_la constante propaganda de todos los excesos delictivos_»,
«_inducción directa y eficaz a la comisión de innumerables asesinatos_»,
consentimiento –«_pudiéndolo evitar_»– del «_funcionamiento de las llamadas 'checas'_»,
aliento a «_la comisión de robos y saqueos de cuyo producto, en cantidades crecidas, participó en Francia..._».


A cuento de las checas cabe recordar el asesinato del hijo y el nieto de Emilia Pardo Bazán como ejemplo de como actuaron esos criminales .
Por si fuera poco se atrevieron a reclamar décadas después una propiedad privada EL PAZO DE MEIRÁS cuyos legítimos propietarios ellos asesinaron.

*El asesinato en Madrid del hijo y del nieto de Doña Emilia Pardo Bazán*
El 11 de agosto de 1936, Jaime Quiroga y Pardo Bazán y su hijo fueron llevados hasta la Pradera de San Isidro y posteriormente asesinados por varios milicianos

*«EL HIJO DE EMILIA PARDO BAZÁN». Asesinado por los rojos – Asociación de Militares Españoles*


Es enviado a Alemania a un campo de concentración pero lo trataron bien a sus 72 años permaneciendo en la clínica hasta que fue liberado por los rusos que lo trataron como un héroe ( por toda la pasta que les había enviado ) .

Finalmente empeora de su enfermedad de riñón y muere.

Una rata criminal que de haber muerto mucho antes habría liberado a España de tantas penurias y todos los que le ensalzan deberían ser declarados enemigos de España.






*Francisco Largo Caballero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*





es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kelden (21 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada más y nada menos que el 50%! brvtal
> 
> _A new sociological study from the University of California showed that 50.1% of Americans agree with the statement that a civil war will begin in the United States in the next few years._
> 
> Guerra civil racial, me juego lo que queráis.



Pues que se den por jodidos los blanquitos. En el ejército no hay más que panchitos y negros ....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jul 2022)

News • World 
*Putin and Saudi crown prince talk oil **jueves 21 de julio *












Putin and Saudi crown prince talk oil - Insider Paper


Russian President Vladimir Putin and Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman spoke about the oil market in a telephone conversation.




insiderpaper.com



AFPJuly 21, 2022 3:14 pm Source: Wikimedia Commons 

Russian President Vladimir Putin and Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman spoke about the oil market in a telephone conversation on Thursday, the Kremlin said.


----------



## frangelico (21 Jul 2022)

El 


Loignorito dijo:


> En España eso es especialmente hiriente, dado el pecado inversionista nacional por excelencia, que es 'el ladrillo'. Aquí la gran mayoría de españoles que tienen dinerillos ahorrados ,se compra otro piso para cobrar renta de él. Y la gran mayoría de politicastros de baja o media estopa, hacen lo propio, pero a docenas e incluso cientos. Y de los bancos, ni hablemos. Y a todos esos les viene de puta madre (perdónenme por el taco) que los alquileres suban al entrar más inmigrantes que necesitan un lugar donde vivir.



El PNV tiene esa fijación con llevar africanos que no trabajan ni conocen el idioma exclusivamente por ese motivo, la defensa de los abueletes con pisos alquilados que son el núcleo de su electorado.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Su biografía da miedo !
> 
> Un mafioso criminal disfrazado de albañil yesero que escapó del trabajo duro para saquear el erario público a través de la política .
> 
> ...



Y la pregunta del millón es... ¿y cómo es que los nazis no nos lo devolvieron atado de pies y manos? pues por que igual que ahora, tanto nazis como comunistas trabajan para el mismo amo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Su biografía da miedo !
> 
> Un mafioso criminal disfrazado de albañil yesero que escapó del trabajo duro para saquear el erario público a través de la política .
> 
> ...



Ataraxio está usted en el principal de la guerra de ucrania y ha meado fuera del tiesto. ¿Se tomó la pastilla hoy? Parece que tiene un exceso de cortisol en vena.
¡Cuídese! A ver si lo que gana no practicando la sodomia y el sexo recreativo, lo pierde haciéndose mala sangre con chismes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y la pregunta del millón es... ¿y cómo es que los nazis no nos lo devolvieron atado de pies y manos? pues por que igual que ahora, tanto nazis como comunistas trabajan para el mismo amo.



De hecho ya es difícil interpretar el presente y lo que está pasando como para analizar la historia tan tergiversada y manipulada ( ahora más que nunca ) 

Precisamente comprobar con que sinvergüencería los políticos españoles están reescribiendo la historia a su conveniencia es la más clara demostración de que todo es una farsa. 

Lo que pasó se puede intuir por la figura de Zelenski : Un sicario criminal que no tiene nada que perder y mucho que ganar - es llevado a la máxima responsabilidad de un gobierno y desde ahí provoca la guerra para facilitar el saqueo de un país. 

¿ qué tiene de especial un energúmeno analfabeto como Largo Caballero que no tengan los cientos de miles de hombres que mueren en una guerra ? simplemente que es la figura de poder protegida por las organizaciones supranacionales que organizan el saqueo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ataraxio está usted en el principal de la guerra de ucrania y ha meado fuera del tiesto. ¿Se tomó la pastilla hoy? Parece que tiene un exceso de cortisol en vena.



aunque el algoritmo de burbuja facilita la localización de los rojos y las rojas te diré que la guerra civil de Ucrania es lo mismo que la guerra civil de España.

Un detonante para lo que vino después.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> De hecho ya es difícil interpretar el presente y lo que está pasando como para analizar la historia tan tergiversada y manipulada ( ahora más que nunca )
> 
> Precisamente comprobar con que sinvergüencería los políticos españoles están reescribiendo la historia a su conveniencia es la más clara demostración de que todo es una farsa.
> 
> ...



Claro tío, pero ¿y por qué no nos lo devolvieron los nazis? y tal.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ataraxio está usted en el principal de la guerra de ucrania y ha meado fuera del tiesto. ¿Se tomó la pastilla hoy? Parece que tiene un exceso de cortisol en vena.
> ¡Cuídese! A ver si lo que gana no practicando la sodomia y el sexo recreativo, lo pierde haciéndose mala sangre con chismes.



Ese comentario ha sido de lo más miserable. Y buenas noches.


----------



## Honkler (22 Jul 2022)

En unos pocos meses se va a producir una desbandada….


----------



## piru (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sería interesante traducir la otra pintada aparte de las 'Z's' que se ve entre ellas. Se nota que está hecha antes o/y con otra pintura. Seguro que dice algo en ucraniano. Algo como 'jódete Putin'.



Parece que tb han llevado un bote de pintura roja, supongo que habrán intentado ocultar alguna identificación ukra pero ese rojo vivo de pintura reciente es muy cantoso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro tío, pero ¿y por qué no nos lo devolvieron los nazis? y tal.



Han desvirtuado tanto la historia y tienen tanto que ocultar que hasta hoy siguen haciendo propaganda 









Arranca en Alemania el juicio contra un guardia del campo de concentración de Sachsenhausen


El juicio a un ex guardia del campo de concentración nazi de Sachsenhausen, acusado de complicidad en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Honkler (22 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Nada más y nada menos que el 50%! brvtal
> 
> _A new sociological study from the University of California showed that 50.1% of Americans agree with the statement that a civil war will begin in the United States in the next few years._
> 
> Guerra civil racial, me juego lo que queráis.



Que en EEUU y Europa vamos a ver guerras raciales ni cotiza. Solo espero que a los políticos responsables de toda esta mierda les cuelguen en farolas con cuerdas de piano


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso que dices de Sanchez es cierto. Eso y más. Pero cometes el mismo error que cometimos muchos por confiar en él (Abascal) o en Trump. Son solo 'la otra polaridad de la batería' para la polarización social. Y me jode que así sea, pero es lo que tenemos que mamar y superar. Y si no fuese así, ni Trump ni Abascal habrían seguido el juego de las falsi-vacunas y la falsi-pandemia...



Yo no confio en ningún político (Y menos en Abascal, que me parece el tipo de persona capaz de decir lo que sea para conseguir su parte del pastel) el 99% de ellos dirán lo que sea para conseguir votos y alcanzar el poder para poder engordar sus cuentas corrientes. Y ese 1% al que si le preocupa su país o nunca alcanzará el poder precisamente por ese buenismo o en cuanto lo alcance cambiará para poder seguir teniendolo. Y evidentemente ninguno de ellos cumplirá posteriormente lo prometido en elecciones. A día de hoy no hay ni un solo político en España que me convenza. La que mejor pinta tenía era Ayuso, pero llegó el trapicheo del hermano (que ella permitió y justificó) o ahora las ayudas en becas para colegios privados para gente a la que le sobra el dinero. Y demuestra que es más de lo de siempre.

Pero reconduzcamos el hilo al tema de Ucrania que es lo que interesa.

Ya sabeis, los mercenarios están bien o mal....depende de a quien apoyen. Y de paso siempre sirve para poder poner nuevas sanciones (luego será cierto o no)


*La UE sanciona a 10 sirios implicados en reclutamiento de mercenarios pro-Rusia en Ucrania*
La *Unión Europea (UE)* anunció este jueves que sancionó a diez ciudadanos sirios y a dos empresas privadas de seguridad por su implicación en el *reclutamiento de mercenarios sirios y palestinos* enviados a combatir en Ucrania a cuenta de Rusia.
Las sanciones conllevan un congelamiento de sus haberes y la prohibición de viajar a países de la UE, según el Diario Oficial del bloque. El propietario de la aerolínea siria *Cham Wings, Isam Shamut,* un empresario vinculado al régimen de *Bashar al Asad,* figura entre los sancionados.
También fue incluido en la lista negra el coronel Saleh al Abdulah, sancionado por haber reclutado a militares de su unidad del ejército sirio para combatir en Ucrania.
Asimismo, fue sancionado el comandante en jefe del ejército de liberación de Palestina, *Muhamad al Salti,* de nacionalidad siria, "por el reclutamiento de mercenarios palestinos" enviados a Libia y a Ucrania. Las sanciones abarcan también a dos responsables militares y al dirigente de una facción política siria.


Esta noticia da un poco de cosa. Imaginad ir en avión y que venga la azafata a pediros dinero aprovechando que no te puedes mover del asiento y que los pasajeros de al lado te van a mirar mal si no donas. A esto se ha llegado....que manera de forzar que la gente de dinero si o si.

*EasyJet recauda dinero a bordo para apoyar la acción de Unicef en Ucrania*
EasyJet ha puesto en marcha una campaña para recolectar dinero a bordo y apoyar la iniciativa 'Change for Good' de Unicef en Ucrania por la guerra, según ha anunciado en un comunicado.


----------



## McNulty (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues que se den por jodidos los blanquitos. En el ejército no hay más que panchitos y negros ....



Cierto, cada video que veo de la us army, son todo etnianos.

Veremos blanquitos y asiáticos en sus urbanizaciones privadas amuralladas, defendiéndose con drones y robocs, frente a masas enloquecidas de panchos y negros?


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso mismo ha hecho el comunismo. Sucedió en la URSS y sucede en China. Ahora lo vemos en Ucrania y de forma soslayada en España con la criminalización cada vez más imperante de la derecha. Pero lo importante es el discurso único del comunismo, que enseguida se acuerda usted del fascismo, pero los rojos sois igual de fascistas.
> 
> Pero conste que, como he dicho, a mi no me parece mal que una nación camine junta en una misma dirección, es la única forma en que es fuerte. El discurso 'antifascista' es promovido desde el principio por las multinacionales, que necesitan naciones divididas para poder parasitarlas. Ese es su juego.



Si las potencias capitalistas no hubieran bloqueado, acosado o boicoteado a la URSS y a China, ni promovido a la reacción fascista, no se hubieran tenido que tomar las medidas a las que aludes.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

*Off-topic anisado & Lili Marleen*

Llevaba días sin darme un buen pelotazo de anís y queriendo hablar de esta canción. Lili Marleen fue una canción que cruzo todos los frentes, letra escrita por un soldado alemán y música de un compositor alemán, se canto por todos los contendientes. La propagación por la radio gusto a todas las tropas traduciéndola al ingles y al francés,

La canción habla del futuro reencuentro de una pareja de enamorados, de un simple "remero" que se ve envuelto en una guerra tenga la ideología que tenga y este a favor o simplemente le sea indiferente, lo único que desea es volver a ver a su amor.

La canción ha sido cantada en numerosos idiomas, ruso incluido, también hay una versión en español cantada por la División Azul que bien lejos están de mis ideales.

Subrayo lo importante que es vivir en paz ya que la cosa que más importa a la simple gente común es poder vivir, amar y acabar su vida rodeado por sus seres queridos no en una puta trinchera.

Pongo la versión alemana subtitula en español y en spoiler la inglesa, la rusa y la de la división azul, no hay versión republicana española ya que la canción se popularizo mas tarde en la II WW.





Spoiler: versiones



Inglés


Rusa


División Azul


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski o tiene algún tipo de problema mental o no tiene muchas luces. Una emisora Ucraniana dice que no se encuentra bien de salud y para el la información la da.....Rusia. Imagino que el error por parte de esta emisora Ucraniana es por los videos que habrán visto donde se le ve mala cara y con la mirada perdida y con la nariz....enrojecida....habrán pensado que estaba resfriado.
> 
> *ZELENSKI DESMIENTE ENCONTRARSE EN MAL ESTADO DE SALUD. *El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha salido al paso de las informaciones vertidas *por una emisora de radio ucraniana* que apuntaban a que el mandatario se encontraba ingresado en el hospital debido a su grave estado de salud. El presidente ha lanzado un vídeo en sus redes sociales donde se le ve en su despacho presidencial y en el que asegura que estas informaciones son parte de "otra serie de falsificaciones" lanzadas por Rusia en el marco de la guerra.



Harina en mal estado o clembuterol caducado ???.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Jul 2022)

*“Todavia no hemos comenzado nada serio en Ucrania”*


Esta frase la pronunció el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, el pasado 7 de julio, en una reunión con los dirigentes de todos los partidos del arco parlamentario ruso. Según el presidente Putin, “Rusia aún no ha comenzado a mostrar de lo que es capaz en la operación militar especial en Ucrania… Todos deberían saber que, en general, todavía no hemos comenzado nada”. Alguno –o muchos- dirán que es una fanfarronada, pero, en un pasado artículo, nos preguntábamos por que Rusia, poseyendo el volumen de efectivos y armamentos que tiene, mantenía una guerra _light_, de mínimos, en Ucrania. Porque, aunque la propaganda atlantista exagere hasta el ridículo el despliegue militar ruso, este despliegue es mínimo en el conjunto de su poder militar. Tan mínimo, que ni los satélites-espía de EEUU han podido captar concentraciones de soldados, blindados o armamento rusos. Como dijera el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, “El potencial militar de Rusia es tan grande que ahora sólo se está utilizando una pequeña parte”.

Las fotos de la columna que se acercó a Kiev podían engañar a los legos, pero no a nadie con un poco de entendederas. Salvo un loco o un ignorante de la cosa militar podía pensar que una columna de dos centenares de blindados y 40.000 soldados (dando por ciertas las cifras, que son de la OTAN) era suficiente para asaltar una ciudad de cuatro millones de habitantes. Aquello habría sido, posiblemente, una maniobra de distracción, para paralizar tropas en Kiev, mientras Rusia movía las suyas en el Donbás. A favor de esta idea –no nuestra, sino de sesudos analistas militares- está el hecho de que, si hay un ejército en el mundo que sepa de operaciones militares masivas y asalto de grandes urbes, ese es el ejército ruso, heredero –no lo olviden- del Ejército Rojo, aquel que destrozó el poder militar nazi y tomo por asalto Berlín, en mayo de 1945.

Asaltar ciudades es costoso, difícil y sangriento, como lo supieron los soldados soviéticos cuando tomaban las ciudades alemanas. Infinitamente peor fue para los alemanes. “El 2 de abril la artillería soviética comenzó una descarga destinada a debilitar las defensas del enemigo en el centro de Konigsberg… El teniente superior de artillería Inozemtsev menciona en la entrada de su diario dedicada al 4 de abril sesenta proyectiles procedentes de su batería que habían reducido cierta construcción fortificada a ‘un montón de piedras’”, recoge Antony Beevor en su excelente libro _Berlín_. En otra parte del mismo relata: “En total, había unas noventa piezas de artillería, incluidos obuses de 152 y 203 milímetros y lanzadores de cohetes Katiusha, disparando sin tregua al Reichstag”. Noventa piezas de artillería para un único edificio. Sabiendo estos ‘detalles’, carecía de total lógica militar atacar Kiev sin que el asalto fuera precedido por bombardeos masivos, que redujeran a polvo la ciudad. Que Rusia no lo hiciera es muestra de que, en Moscú, no se quiere la destrucción de Ucrania. Aquí, los únicos que la están provocando militan en el bando atlantista, con su cínica política de extender la guerra “hasta el último ucraniano”. Inmoralidad en extracto.





Spoiler



Si uno piensa que Rusia, además de poseer unos 47.000 tanques y vehículos blindados, dispone de 14.252 piezas de artillería, debe creer las palabras del presidente Putin, de que Rusia, en Ucrania, no ha empezado nada realmente serio. El uso masivo de artillería y blindados fue demoledoramente efectivo en la II Guerra Mundial contra el ejército nazi, que estaba infinitamente mejor armado, entrenado y motivado que lo que queda del ejercito ucraniano. Que, pese a su abrumadora superioridad, Rusia mantenga unos niveles bajos de recursos militares debería ser motivo de meditación, no de jolgorio.

Bajemos ahora al presente, a este mes de julio de 2022 y a las razones que pudieron mover al presidente Putin a convocar a todos los líderes de los partidos parlamentarios para hablar de Ucrania. En las circunstancias actuales, se habrá tratado de todo, menos de una reunión social. En esas mismas circunstancias, puede que la reunión haya sido para informarles del fin de una etapa en la ‘operación especial’ en Ucrania y del inicio de otra, quizás más contundente y masiva. Una nueva etapa en la que Rusia podría decidir “comenzar algo serio”, que acelere la operación y, de esa forma, fuerce una negociación para poner fin –por ahora- a la guerra en las condiciones que desea Moscú.

Veamos. En la reunión con los parlamentarios, Putin afirmo lo siguiente: “No nos negamos a las negociaciones de paz, pero los que se niegan deben saber que cuanto más lejos más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros”. “Hoy escuchamos que nos quieren derrotar en el campo de batalla. Bueno, ¿qué puedo decir? Que lo intenten”, desafió Putin. Haciendo una versión en román paladino, Putin sostuvo, uno, que la OTAN no quiere negociar con Rusia, pues su apuesta es ‘derrotar’ a Rusia en el campo militar. Dos, que, en esa situación, Rusia seguirá tomando territorio ucraniano y, cuanto más territorio conquiste, mas difícil será para la OTAN alcanzar un acuerdo con Rusia. Tres, que si la OTAN quiere derrotar a Rusia, que lo intente. En otras palabras, que Rusia acepta el reto y que decidirá según determinen sus intereses. ¿A alguien se le ha ocurrido pensar que el reto a Rusia pueda ser la condena a muerte de Ucrania?

Dato importante es que Putin celebró una reunión en privado con el secretario del Partido Comunista de Rusia, Guenadi Ziuganov, de largo el más organizado y numeroso del país, después del partido Rusia Unida del propio presidente. A pesar de todos los pesares, el PCR es el segundo partido del país y eso pesa. El hecho de la reunión es, cuando menos, curioso, dada la poca simpatía que profesa Putin a los comunistas. Por eso mismo, que se hayan reunido en privado es revelador, pues, pensando mal (o bien), podría ser indicativo de que Putin –quizás- habría solicitado a Ziuganov el apoyo del PCR para cohesionar Rusia en caso de pasar a una fase bélica más dura en Ucrania. Otro dato a anotar: se ha anunciado una reunión urgente de la Duma para el 15 de julio.

Estos movimientos políticos internos encajarían en la idea de un salto cuantitativo y cualitativo en la guerra en Ucrania. Si uno asume que la estrategia EEUU/OTAN es financiar de cuantas formas sea posible una guerra de desgaste que agote a Rusia, la respuesta lógica de Rusia seria responder con un cambio radical de estrategia, pasando de la guerra de mínimos a una guerra de máximos, que abrevie de forma contundente el conflicto y se traduzca en una derrota sin paliativos del régimen de Kiev. Seguir el juego del atlantismo y dejar que se prolongue la guerra no es bueno para Rusia. Mucho menos lo es para Ucrania, convertida en un muñeco de baratillo por la EEUU/OTAN.

De este estrado pasamos a otro. La estrategia EEUU/OTAN ha convertido un conflicto que pudo prevenirse y, luego, uno que pudo detenerse, en una guerra casi existencial para Rusia y –inmensamente más- para Ucrania. Puede que no estemos lejos del punto en que Rusia considere que la existencia de una Ucrania independiente –al menos en su forma actual- es incompatible con las exigencias de seguridad de Rusia, mas después del ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN. Puede ser casualidad, o no serlo, pero los principales informativos rusos –Ria Novosti e Izvestia- han publicado artículos rememorativos/conmemorativos de la Batalla de Kursk, la mayor de la II Guerra Mundial, así como de la reconquista de Odesa por el Ejército Rojo. En la Batalla de Kursk se enfrentaron 2.700 tanques y cañones de asalto alemanes contra 4.900 tanques y cañones autopropulsados soviéticos. El 12 de julio de 1943, se dio la mayor batalla de tanques en la historia, decisiva para inclinar la balanza del lado soviético. En Kursk se enfrentaron 1.9 millones de soldados soviéticos contra 900 mil alemanes. A partir de la victoria en Kursk, la maquinaria soviética fue una apisonadora hasta alcanzar Berlín.

No son pocas las voces, civiles y militares, en Rusia, que consideran que, llegados al punto en que ha llegado la EEUU/OTAN en Ucrania, es imposible concluir la operación militar sin garantizar la absoluta inocuidad de Ucrania ante Rusia. Las posiciones, como es natural, varían. Desde la desaparición total de Ucrania -la extrema-, a la conquista de todas las regiones costeras, incluyendo Odesa, para dejar a Ucrania sin costa y con la mitad del territorio que posee actualmente (generosamente donado por Lenin y Stalin).

Lo que queremos significar, en definitiva, es que, con la conquista del Donbás, se abre un nuevo panorama militar, geopolítico y estratégico. Pocos lo saben, pero, entre las ciudades de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk -que caerán en breve tiempo- y Lisichansk -ya en manos rusas- y el rio Dniéper, se encuentra una vasta estepa. Allí hay pequeños pueblos, pero no hay arboledas ni bosques. Es una región dedicada a la producción de cereales, que, en términos militares, no ofrece sitios para esconderse. La artillería y la aviación rusas destruirían, como si fuera tiro al blanco, a los cuerpos de ejército que se aventuren en la estepa. Por eso, en Rusia, llaman al citado trío de ciudades “la última frontera”.

Según militares de Donetsk, “La última frontera donde puede resistir [el ejercito ucraniano] es Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Luego terminan las zonas urbanizadas y boscosas y comienza la estepa. Allí, las formaciones ucranianas no tienen nada que oponer a las fuerzas aliadas”. Tomadas Kramatorsk y Slavyansk, llegar al Dniéper será fácil. El verano es tiempo idóneo para los blindados. Después de Kursk, el Ejército Rojo avanzo sobre la tierra seca casi al galope hacia Alemania, si los tanques galoparan.

Otro punto a reseñar es la creciente dificultad del gobierno de Kiev para encontrar reclutas y detener las deserciones. El altísimo número de muertos y heridos –reconocido por el propio gobierno- ha provocado una espantada notable, que es previsible se acentúe cuando la guerra pase de las ciudades a las estepas. Antony Beevor –que, como buen británico, es un ferviente antirruso-, se refirió, en una reciente entrevista, a “La cantidad de deserciones en Ucrania” y al hecho de “que no estén repatriando los cuerpos, los están enterrando o quemando para ocultar el número de bajas, lo que demuestra un asombroso desprecio hacia sus propios militares”. Pero eso es nada en comparación con las declaraciones del ministro de Defensa ucranio al diario _The Wall Street Journal_, el 10 de julio pasado. Según dicho diario, el ministro “enfatizó que la alta tasa de deserción a lo largo de su extensa línea de frente ha hecho que la demanda de suministros adicionales” de armas occidentales sea “más urgente”. Si esto lo afirma el propio ministro de Defensa muy, muy mal deben andar las cosas para Kiev.

Terminemos volviendo a la afirmación de Putin, de que “cuanto más lejos [lleguemos], más difícil será para ellos negociar con nosotros”. Es un nuevo aviso. Putin ha dicho, para quien quiera entender –que en este gallinero son pocos- que Rusia seguirá adelante y que, cuanto más tiempo pase, más territorios pasarán a manos rusas. En esa tesitura, ¿qué se negociará con Moscú? ¿Que devuelva los territorios a cambio de paz? Eso ni siquiera será considerado por Rusia, pues será casi imposible que devuelva territorios ganados a sangre y fuego. De este propósito da cuenta que Rusia está estableciendo la administración rusa, introduciendo el rublo, restableciendo las vías de comunicación y entregando pasaportes rusos en los territorios conquistados. Las tropas rusas están, ya, a 380 kilómetros de Transnitria y a 200 kilómetros de Odesa. Al final, la irracional política de EEUU en Ucrania podría estar condenando a este país a desaparecer o, en el mejor de los casos, a perder grandes pedazos de territorio y sus costas en el mar Negro. Sumergidos en su burbuja, los líderes del gallinero podrían haberle dado a Rusia las razones que necesitaba para alcanzar sus mayores objetivos en Ucrania.

Rusia está ganando. Su economía ha demostrado ser más robusta de lo que ningún economista occidental habría creído, mientras las economías europeas se hunden en una crisis sin perspectiva de mejorar, sino al revés. El afán de aislar a Rusia ha provocado que China e India se vuelquen en apoyar a su aliado y la batería de sanciones ha tenido el efecto de aterrar a todo el mundo. Ahora se sabe, con certeza total, que ningún dinero, fondo, inversión, inmueble, está a salvo en las instituciones atlantistas. Hay que sacarlos de allí, aunque esta tocata y fuga se dará paulatinamente. La UE se ha disparado al pie.

Sobre el éxito de las sanciones, este dato: el 16 de junio pasado, el ministro de Industria y Comercio ruso, Denis Manturov, anunció que las aerolíneas rusas recibirán más de mil aviones en los próximos años, para cubrir las necesidades de su aviación civil. Manturov especificó que, en lo inmediato, se producirán 142 aviones SSJ-New con componentes rusos, 270 aviones MS-21, 70 aviones Il-114-300 y Tu-214, y 12 aviones Il-96-300. Putin volverá a dar las gracias a la EEUU/OTAN por el favor. Recuerden que las sanciones de 2014 llevaron a Rusia a ser la primera potencia agroalimentaria del mundo. Las de ahora la están convirtiendo en una superpotencia en aviación civil.

Putin, hace una semana, mandó descansar a las tropas que vencieron en el oblast de Lugansk, para volver al combate, repuestas y reorganizadas. Al final, si nadie negocia, puede que quede una Ucrania del tamaño de Hungría, con capital en Leópolis. No sería mala idea que vaya el personal acostumbrándose a las nuevas realidades. Otra cuestión: presumimos que lo que se llegue a acordar –si acaso se llega a algo- será provisional. De Ucrania pasaremos al escenario esencial, que es Asia-Pacifico. Si EEUU pierde la contienda con China y Rusia, ¡ay, gallinitos! ¿Quién vendrá a defenderlos?

*Autor de “De Ucrania al Mar de la China”, Akal, mayo de 2022


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La UE sanciona a 10 sirios implicados en reclutamiento de mercenarios pro-Rusia en Ucrania



Sancionan cualquier cosa, incluso la mas ridicula o nimia, parece ser que aunque se ofrecieron miles de sirios, libaneses y palestinos, solo hay poco mas de 200 voluntarios arabes, combatiendo con los novorrusos.


----------



## Besarionis (22 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> seria más correcto decir que están, mucho terreno, en muchos casos difícil de defender con pocos efectivos y muchos otros inconvenientes. Van de error en error. Primero subestimaron la capacidad de los Ukranianos, yo tampoco hubiera dado nada por ellos.
> 
> Perdieron sus mejores unidades al principio y ahora tienen un frente demasiado extenso, un repliegue táctico es inteligente.



Exigimos propagandistas otánicos de mejor calidad!
Hala, a la nevera.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *“Todavia no hemos comenzado nada serio en Ucrania”*
> 
> 
> Esta frase la pronunció el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, el pasado 7 de julio, en una reunión con los dirigentes de todos los partidos del arco parlamentario ruso. Según el presidente Putin, “Rusia aún no ha comenzado a mostrar de lo que es capaz en la operación militar especial en Ucrania… Todos deberían saber que, en general, todavía no hemos comenzado nada”. Alguno –o muchos- dirán que es una fanfarronada, pero, en un pasado artículo, nos preguntábamos por que Rusia, poseyendo el volumen de efectivos y armamentos que tiene, mantenía una guerra _light_, de mínimos, en Ucrania. Porque, aunque la propaganda atlantista exagere hasta el ridículo el despliegue militar ruso, este despliegue es mínimo en el conjunto de su poder militar. Tan mínimo, que ni los satélites-espía de EEUU han podido captar concentraciones de soldados, blindados o armamento rusos. Como dijera el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, “El potencial militar de Rusia es tan grande que ahora sólo se está utilizando una pequeña parte”.
> ...



Veis como estáis como una chota?


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

*BIDEN*



*COVID CANCER DEMENCIA Y ARMAS NUCLEARES 

¿ QUE PUEDE SALIR MAL ? *


----------



## El Veraz (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Prophet (22 Jul 2022)

Pero que guantazo en la boca tiene el gmitu ahora dice que Rusia puede perder la guerra en unos años y que las sanciones la van a destrozar y van a provocar el atraso tecnológico del país. 

Que un país no puede aguantar en guerra 10 años contra la UE y los gusanos que Rusia antes se va al garete. 

Estoy deseoso de ver este invierno a la putita de Finlandia con menos electricidad que en la edad de piedra. A Finlandia y a todos los caniches otanistas.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> avanzan sin cobertura a lo loco Ivan



Ya deja de poner ridiculeces y estúpidas frases como "Loco Iván", muchas de las cuales son inverosímiles y de creencia popular por Hollywood, asimismo trata de manipular mejor los datos y/o que dejas por aquí, hace tiempo se te nota el plumero. La anterior ridiculez que posteaste fue "La contraofensiva ucraniana en Kerson" y la creación de dos bolsas de efectivos rusos.

Estas a un paso de irte al ignore.


----------



## Oso Polar (22 Jul 2022)

Imperdible, creo que no se ha tomado en debida cuenta lo que ha significado la cumbre en Teherán, que si lo llevamos a un extremo puede hacerse un paralelo con la "Conferencia de Teherán" de 1943.











La Jornada: Bajo la lupa


Rusia gana la guerra económica a Occidente, según el rotativo británico <em>The Guardian</em>




www.jornada.com.mx













Russia is winning the economic war - and Putin is no closer to withdrawing troops | Larry Elliott


The perverse effects of sanctions means rising fuel and food costs for the rest of the world – and fears are growing of a humanitarian catastrophe, says Larry Elliott, the Guardian’s economics editor




www.theguardian.com





Espero lo disfruten!

Saludos,


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)

Si lo dice la CIA ,entonces la cifra debe ser el doble


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)

Los ucronazis atacan con drones una central nuclear pero el problema es segun el inmundo...

_rusos convierten la mayor central nuclear de Europa en una plataforma de misiles_


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si las potencias capitalistas no hubieran bloqueado, acosado o boicoteado a la URSS y a China, ni promovido a la reacción fascista, no se hubieran tenido que tomar las medidas a las que aludes.



Las potencias capitalistas fueron las que crearon tanto el nazismo como el comunismo. Y no las naciones en si mismas, sino las corporaciones que las controlan. Y ya he dejado claro que la izquierda cuando alcanza el poder total, es igual de fascista que la derecha, no se permite la disidencia. Son sectas.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (22 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Tampoco se puede ser tan obtuso. En primer lugar, las nuevas bombillas alumbran igual que una de 60 y consumen menos. En segundo lugar, fomentas el coche eléctrico por dos motivos: el primero es que las emisiones son menores, el segundo y más importante es que estás favoreciendo que tu industria sea puntera (en principio) y no se quede atrás en la producción de nuevos modelos, y por último y quizás crucial, no eres dependiente de hidrocarburos (que no tienes) aunque dependerá de cómo generas esa energía necesaria. Si te vas al gas estás jodido, si te vas a nuclear, renovables conocidas y las no conocidas o poco utilizadas, es win win.

A Europa le ha matado querer dejar de lado la energía nuclear mientras no maduran las renovables.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic anisado & Lili Marleen*
> 
> Llevaba días sin darme un buen pelotazo de anís y queriendo hablar de esta canción. Lili Marleen fue una canción que cruzo todos los frentes, letra escrita por un soldado alemán y música de un compositor alemán, se canto por todos los contendientes. La propagación por la radio gusto a todas las tropas traduciéndola al ingles y al francés,
> 
> ...



En este hilo quizá es mucho mejor otra de ella. Es algo así como " Adonde fueron nuestras flores " . En YouTube lo podéis encontrar con imágenes de jóvenes alemanes yendo a la guerra y morir


----------



## Mongolo471 (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Recuerdo que eso se empezó a hacer, porque los francotiradores se subían a las palmeras.


----------



## felino66 (22 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic anisado & Lili Marleen*
> 
> Pongo la versión alemana subtitula en español y en spoiler la inglesa, la rusa y la de la división azul, no hay versión republicana española ya que la canción se popularizo mas tarde en la II WW.




Completo el off topic con la versión de Interterror, todo un himno en el mundillo punk de los 80.
empieza en el minuto 1.

La letra es sencillamente brutal y totalmente vigente con la guerra de Ucrania. 
(darle una oportunidad, vale la pena)


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aunque el algoritmo de burbuja facilita la localización de los rojos y las rojas te diré que la guerra civil de Ucrania es lo mismo que la guerra civil de España.
> 
> Un detonante para lo que vino después.



No veo el parecido por ningun lado. Si lo que está diciendo es escuetamente que a la guerra civil de Esapña le siguio la IIGM y que ahora a la de Ucrania le sigue la III, pues juega al comodin del 50%, pero tampoco tiene mucho mérito la verdad. Además Epaña no participó en aquella guerra mas que con la División Azul, pero Ucrania lo estara hasta las trancas.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

Se ha producido un potente estallido en el Sol y es geoefectivo. Llegará esta noche y nos afectará la parte más densa hasta las 10 UT. La menor durante todo el día y las primeras horas del Domingo, (perdón, realmente todo el día). Si empiezan a saltar por los aires polvorines, petroquímicas, silos de grano o se queman bosques, no digáis luego que es casualidad.

Pinchar en la imagen para ver la animación.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Las potencias capitalistas fueron las que crearon tanto el nazismo como el comunismo. Y no las naciones en si mismas, sino las corporaciones que las controlan. Y ya he dejado claro que la izquierda cuando alcanza el poder total, es igual de fascista que la derecha, no se permite la disidencia. Son sectas.



Que cansino eres. Llevas horas soltando tu empanada mental en sitio inadecuado.
Vienes aquí a propalar tus sermones políticos porque hay tráfico y en otras salas no te leería nadie. 
Has agotado mi paciencia.
A la nevera, lo que por otra parte en estos días, es hacerte un favor.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

La decisión de utilizar la inflación como parte del programa del "Gran Reinicio"
es intencionada por parte de la élite financiera
Esto sugiere que el actual ciclo de inflación tiene un largo camino por recorrer.
El sistema financiero subestima deliberadamente la inflación y mantiene los 
aumentos salariales muy por debajo de ella. Casi todo el mundo se empobrecerá,
osease: bajará el nivel de vida y/o habrá revueltas masivas.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Eso ha pasado toda la vida De Dios, yo cuando jure bandera cayeron un par y la hice en Mayo.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

Science

*La mitad de los estadounidenses anticipan una guerra civil en Estados Unidos pronto, según una encuesta*
*Los hallazgos sugieren que el aumento de la violencia armada se extenderá a la esfera política, impulsada por teorías de conspiración.*

Artículo completo en:
La mitad de los estadounidenses anticipan una guerra civil en Estados Unidos pronto, según una encuesta | Ciencia | AAAS (science.org)


----------



## Honkler (22 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Flojo, muy flojo. No soporto la mediocridad, a la nevera!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Rusia comienza a suministrar a Italia gas ¿por dónde?.
> 
> A ver si vamos viendo la importancia de la Geografía, a la que por cierto Napoleón consideraba la principal ciencia militar, y vamos viendo también porque son tan importantes países como Ucrania, o la ahora olvidada Siria.
> 
> Ya no nos acordamos de los gasoductos que Occidente planeaba a traves de Siria, que en su momento se dieron como motivo para sacar a El Assad del poder y colocar un títere manejable por Occidente.



Por Turquía…son ellos los que lo suministran al funcionar como nodo tanto del gas ruso como de otras repúblicas exsoviéticas…


Como troll del otanfato muy flojo para estar en este foro…


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Al final los turcos controlan los alimentos y el gas que llega a Europa…muy interesante.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Lagarde: "En el escenario base no hay recesión ni este año ni el próximo"


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

Russians With Attitude

_Estoy recibiendo muchas preguntas sobre la "condición de victoria" o "juego final" de Rusia. No sé lo que quiere el Kremlin, pero creo que es bastante simple en términos de geoestrategia: si Ucrania tiene acceso al Mar Negro después de la guerra, Estados Unidos gana; si no lo tiene, Rusia gana._


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Armas milagrosas


Artículo Original: DonRF Hace mucho tiempo, existió un escritor, Viktor Suvorov, que ganó mucho dinero presentando la teoría sin sentido de que la Unión Soviética era más fuerte de la Alemania Nazi…




slavyangrad.es











Armas milagrosas


22/07/2022

Artículo Original: DonRF


Hace mucho tiempo, existió un escritor, Viktor Suvorov, que ganó mucho dinero presentando la teoría sin sentido de que la Unión Soviética era más fuerte de la Alemania Nazi en 1941 porque tenía mejores tanques. Muchos creyeron la teoría: los tanques realmente eran mejores. Pero, por algún motivo, eso no ayudó. Las personas que están lejos de las realidades del ejército generalmente suelen inclinarse a creer en _súper armas_, que pase lo que pase garantizan victorias. Simplemente hay que hacerse con esas armas. Y todo está hecho.

En este sentido, es interesante el caso de Ucrania, donde se ha creado un culto a las armas occidentales. Primero fueron los Bayraktar. Arestovich afirmó que conseguirían miles de Bayraktar y golpearían. No golpearon. Así que el tema de los bombardeos con drones pasó al olvido. De vez en cuando se ha recuperado, básicamente para levantar la moral. Y ya está.

¿Qué pasó? Nuestras defensas aéreas empezaron a disparar, no como se haría en los libros de texto, sino como se debe hacer. Y la guerra electrónica comenzó a trabajar no según las instrucciones, sino como se espera. Y las tropas aprendieron que puede haber peligro que viene del cielo. Así que resultó que este _wunderwaffe _no era más que una aeronave de combate más débil.

Después fueron los Harpoon, que utilizaron. Dos veces. Y ya está. ¿Por qué? Porque las cabezas de la marina empezaron a trabajar. Sus tareas son básicamente dos: ataques con Kalibr y el bloqueo. Para ello, no es necesario ponerse a tiro de los Harpoon. Son suficientes los submarinos. En cuanto la flota dejó de jugar a preparar un desembarco (que es básicamente imposible allí), esta _wunderwaffe _se convirtió en calabaza.

Ahora son los HIMARS. Ucrania pude mil y hace propaganda en todos los canales, aunque ahora se ha relajado un poco. Para empezar, los utilizaron contra depósitos de armas y cuarteles generales. Tengo la sensación de que es hora de observar este nuevo objeto de culto desde el otro lado.

Por cierto, a este lado no estamos mejor, todo lo contrario. En primer lugar, no hay análogos y son limitados, las fuerzas terrestres y aéreas son limitadas y entonces surge la cuestión de “¿Cómo pasan estas cosas?”. Es por eso por lo que ha pasado, la palabra clave es limitado.

Hay que ver las cosas de forma diferente. Los factores que juegan un papel en una victoria militar son sencillos: efectivos, comunicaciones, logística, potencia de fuego, inteligencia militar. Por ejemplo, digamos que la OTAN ataca a Serbia (un gran felino capaz de devorar humanos luchando contra un gato). En ese caso, un número limitado de sistemas avanzados sería suficiente ahí. Cierto, al final la guerra se libró con un gris equipamiento absolutamente estándar y todo tipo de propaganda sigilosa.

Pero si no hay una ventaja crítica, es mejor no empezar sin una movilización. Si no, lo entenderás repentinamente después de haber disparado 3.000 misiles que la infantería en tu territorio está al descubierto. Resulta que debería haber muchas más infantería, que necesita más radios, comandantes experimentaros y suministros más que un puñado de armas milagrosas capaces de hacer daño, pero perder. El equipamiento no lo es todo, hacen falta cerebros y carácter.

En vistas de una nueva ronda de ataques, no me preocupan los HIMARS, los Harpoon, ni cualquier otra arma milagrosa que pueda caer en sus manos. Me preocupan cuántas ametralladoras y conductores tenemos, cómo se organizan los suministros, qué pasa con las radios y cómo son los drones de reconocimiento. Me importa qué han aprendido los comandantes, cómo trabaja la inteligencia y la contrainteligencia. Y las _wunderwaffe _…los alemanas fueron quienes más las produjeron. Y perdieron dos guerras mundiales.

Es hora de comprender que armar al _ejército de un millón de hombres_ con los estándares de la OTAN no va a funcionar por sí solo y no se podrá crear la logística para esas armas durante las batallas. Y nuestros fracasos no son debidos a las armas de la OTAN, sino a la complacencia. Con el equipamiento que hay ahora mismos, se puede acabar con tres ucranias, pero también se puede perder todo. Lo importante es cómo usarlo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Russians With Attitude
> 
> _Estoy recibiendo muchas preguntas sobre la "condición de victoria" o "juego final" de Rusia. No sé lo que quiere el Kremlin, pero creo que es bastante simple en términos de geoestrategia: si Ucrania tiene acceso al Mar Negro después de la guerra, Estados Unidos gana; si no lo tiene, Rusia gana._



Si mantiene Crimea (objetivo de la ofensiva ucraniana y OTAN de la operación frustrada en marzo), las dos repúblicas con sus territorios completos y algo de territorio colchón, Putin habrá ganado. Para los rusos como en el siglo XIX es mantener el control de Crimea. No deja de llamarse en las fosas marianas como la Segunda Guerra de Crimea contra los anglos y franceses.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jul 2022)

*LAVROV DE RUSIA: LOS OBJETIVOS GEOGRÁFICOS DE LA 'OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL' EN UCRANIA HAN CAMBIADO DE SOLO DPR Y LNR A VARIOS OTROS TERRITORIOS - RIA

LAVROV DE RUSIA: SI OESTE ENTREGA ARMAS DE LARGO ALCANCE A KYIV, LOS OBJETIVOS GEOGRÁFICOS EN UCRANIA SE AVANZARÁN AÚN MÁS*


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ahora ya has dejado clarísimo que eres el típico yanki IGNORANTE. Si es que incluso vuestros presidentes no saben casi nada de la historia del mundo ni de sus culturas. Granada, pobre asno, es un icono cultural de primer orden, tanto para España como para el Islam. Allí ya había universidad cuando vosotros ni existíais. Y junto con Toledo eran la 'París' de la época, donde todo estudioso añoraba ir para aprender cultura.
> 
> Y ahora, un mero ejemplo arquitectónico y lugar turístico que visitan hasta los japoneses:
> 
> ...




Y su compatriota Washington Irving escribió el libro insufrible “_Cuentos de la Alhambra_”.
Nunca he conseguido acabarlo.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Eso paso en mi jura de bandera ... Fue en Caceres en Julio, a las 12:00 y se cayeron cuatro redondos.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y lo peor...es que tú exmujer viviendo en La Florida, pegadita a la A6 con su entrenador de pádel. Debe ser duro. Algunas noches, si no pasan muchos coches....desde tu puente...si estás calladito puedes oír sus animales gemidos de placer.



No exactamente... decía mi ex que el PADEL era para mariconas, así como te lo cuento... lo suyo era la gimnasia rítmica, de siempre y toda la vida, hasta entrenadora personal tenía, que buenas estaban cualquiera de las dos, tremendas... la entrenadora se cambió el sexo y hoy viven juntas y NO, no en la Florida, ¿ERES TÚ BUJARRONA? y me estás troleando por aquí... ¿no serás tú cabrona la que se llevó a mi ex????... empiezo a tener ciertas dudas sobre ti y lo del servicio militar, siempre te tuve por una puta loca descerebrada y MACHIRULA, con un cierto tufillo a "quiero y no puedo" devenido de la falta de polla imagino... en todo caso SI TE OPERASTE con lo que me saco mi ex y encima ahora IMPIDES al resto tener polla por la pública, eres una GRANDÍSIMA HDP... y no se te caerá la cara de vergüenza "loca del coño" de verme bajo el puente y TU AGRANDANDOTE la polla; peazo BUJARRONA...


----------



## amcxxl (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Esas extrañas afirmaciones de Putin, de que la turbina sería intencionadamente mal reparada
pueden tener cierto sentido.

En enero de 1982, el presidente Ronald Reagan aprobó un plan de la CIA para sabotear
la economía de la Unión Soviética mediante transferencias encubiertas de tecnología
que contenían fallos ocultos.

En junio de 1982 explotó un gasoducto en la URSS. Pudo verse desde el espacio exterior.

En aquel tiempo, EEUU intentaba impedir que Europa importara gas natural soviético.

Con estos antecedentes no es de extrañar que los rusos no se fíen de nada de lo "reparado" 
en Occidente. No me gustaría firmar esta turbina como "recibida en buen estado". Demasiadas
oportunidades para manipular con la metalurgia causando la conocida fatiga del metal.


----------



## Argentium (22 Jul 2022)

*Rusia usó un moderno sistema de lanzamisiles para volar un depósito de armas con capacidades superiores al HIMARS *

El Ejército ruso *usó el sistema de lanzamisiles de alta precisión Tornado-S MLRS*, con mayor potencia explosiva que el HIMARS, para sembrar el terror en la ciudad ucraniana de Nikolaev, donde provocó la *destrucción de un depósito de armas*.

Las imágenes que circularon en redes sociales muestran el momento exacto en el que dos cohetes de 300mm 9M542, caracterizados por corregir su trayectoria en pleno vuelo y alcanzar grandes distancias,* impactaron sobre un gran arsenal custodiado por las tropas ucranianas.*

Este tipo de cohete si bien es análogo a los que utilizar el sistema HIMARS,* poseen mayor precisión y al mismo tiempo ofrecen mayor potencia explosiva. *Los dos videos captados por cámaras a las afueras de la ciudad del sur de Ucrania son prueba de ello.

En tan solo dos minutos, resumen el poder de detonación de estos proyectiles y cómo sembraron el terror en la noche del pasado miércoles.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lagarde: "En el escenario base no hay recesión ni este año ni el próximo"



No recesión no va a haber, va a haber depresión.


----------



## Expected (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No exactamente... decía mi ex que el PADEL era para mariconas, así como te lo cuento... lo suyo era la gimnasia rítmica, de siempre y toda la vida, hasta entrenadora personal tenía, que buenas estaban cualquiera de las dos, tremendas... la entrenadora se cambió el sexo y hoy viven juntas y NO, no en la Florida, ¿ERES TÚ BUJARRONA? y me estás troleando por aquí... ¿no serás tú cabrona la que se llevó a mi ex????... empiezo a tener ciertas dudas sobre ti y lo del servicio militar, siempre te tuve por una puta loca descerebrada y MACHIRULA, con un cierto tufillo a "quiero y no puedo" devenido de la falta de polla imagino... en todo caso SI TE OPERASTE con lo que me saco mi ex y encima ahora IMPIDES al resto tener polla por la pública, eres una GRANDÍSIMA HDP... y no se te caerá la cara de vergüenza "loca del coño" de verme bajo el puente y TU AGRANDANDOTE la polla; peazo BUJARRONA...



Que....aprovechando el viernes de teletrabajo para engañar a tus jefes y estar todo el día en el foro escribiendo memeces. Hala, para el ignore, que ya te he dedicado demasiado tiempo. Ciao.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *La guerra rusa en Ucrania dificulta la investigación en el CERN*
> 
> *La organización cesa las colaboraciones con instituciones rusas, lo que supone retrasos en la ejecución de los proyectos por falta de materias primas, tecnologías, financiación y expertise *
> 
> ...



Espera a ver de qué palo va el CERN...


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

Confunde usted demasiadas cosas...

El cristianismo está en mi base social, cultural, filosófica, no porque yo lo haya elegido, simplemente he nacido en esta cultura y me han dado estos valores, los CUALES TENGO EN ESTIMA... ser crítico con lo de uno es sano, te permite ver más allá de ti mismo y eso es VITAL... otra cosa es que yo crea en Dios, que es la necesidad del hombre por sentir algo que le de cierta elevación a su existencia, pero NO TODOS TENEMOS esa necesidad, algunos somos conscientes de que de lo pequeño y anárquico surge lo complejo y con cierto orden y la escala va en aumento... es como las IA que hoy estamos desarrollando, dentro de un cierto tiempo NOS SUPERARAN y NOSOTROS seremos sus creadores, pero si algún día buscan algo que JUSTIFIQUE SU EXISTENCIA tendrán que inventarse algo mejor que nosotros que somo simples vulgaridades con respeto de ellas y... encontrarán que antes que nosotros EXISTÍA UN PRINCIPIO SUPERIOR: dios... en fin y así se repetirá una y otra vez, hasta el infinito y más allá...

Hay quíen lo necesita... pero no todos...

En cuanto a la economía y el dinero... confunde términos me temo... economía es el todo, en realidad ECONOMÍA es la gestión de la ENERGÍA, siendo que esta siempre fue deficitaria y por tanto su adecuada gestión era vital para la subsistencia, pero en esa gestión entraba todo, desde el nacimiento a la muerte, desde las relaciones sociales a los valores morales, ya que todo iba encaminado a un bien mayor, LA SUBSISTENCIA... y energía es todo, desde la leña para el fuego, la comida, el lugar donde pernoctas, la capacidad de buscar un territorio u otro, incluso cuando se critíca a los vagos, quíen lo hace NO SABE DE ECONOMÍA un pimiento, dado que un vago es quíen gestiona de modo más eficiente esa energía, consumiendo lo preciso para obtener el máximo rendimiento; tal que así... el dinero es simplemente un recurso para mantener esa energía bajo control, aún no siendo energía en sí mismo...

Ser cristiano o mantenerse fiel a una serie de valores principales ES BIEN SENCILLO, simplemente es creer VERDADERAMENTE en ellos... otra cosa es ser CREYENTE, ahí no entro, dado que no lo soy... por ejemplo yo sí creo que el ser humano tiene derecho a abortar y por tanto a mí no me cuesta para nada el hecho, para un creyente esto puede ser algo terrible, lo entiendo, y lo acepto, pero dentro de ese respeto creo que el MAYOR de los valores EXISTENTES es respetar al otro y sus valores en tanto en cuanto NO TE IMPONGA A TI LOS SUYOS y cuidado, aquí entiendo que uno y su mundo (llámalo país) es algo inherente...


----------



## pemebe (22 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU y Reino Unido estiman en 15.000 los soldados rusos convertidos en "carne de cañón"*
> Unos 15.000 rusos murieron durante los cinco meses que dura la invasión de Ucrania, según servicios de inteligencia de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, que consideran que el presidente *Vladimir Putin* está sufriendo pérdidas mucho mayores a las previstas.
> 
> Richard Moore, jefe del MI6 británico, explicó el jueves que los 15.000 muertos eran "probablemente una *estimación conservadora" y marcaban una "derrota" *para Putin, que esperaba una rápida victoria.
> ...



Segun los británicos los rusos han conseguido un milagro. En los ultimos tres meses no han tenido muertos en la guerra









Al menos 15.000 soldados rusos han muerto en Ucrania, según la inteligencia británica


El ministro Wallace informó que Reino Unido ha enviado “un pequeño número” de vehículos blindados Stormer.




www.larazon.es


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Se añade a la lista de estados hostiles:

1. Eslovaquia
2. Eslovenia
3. Croacia 
4. Dinamarca
5. Grecia









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha informado de intentos de asalto a las afueras del este de Soledar.

Según el informe de esta mañana, las fuerzas rusas y aliadas están llevando a cabo un asalto en la zona de Stryapovka-Soldar, que hasta ahora ha sido repelido por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. De una forma u otra, el asalto a Soledar ha comenzado y está en marcha.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

China podría imponer una zona de exclusión aérea sobre Taiwán antes de una posible visita a la isla de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi

Administración
Presidente
EE.UU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ha accedido a despejar parcialmente sus puertos en el Mar Negro, según informaron fuentes a The New York Times.

Según ellos, Kiev está dispuesto a dar este paso como parte de un acuerdo para exportar el grano ucraniano. El acuerdo se debatirá hoy, 22 de julio, en Turquía.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En este hilo quizá es mucho mejor otra de ella. Es algo así como " Adonde fueron nuestras flores " . En YouTube lo podéis encontrar con imágenes de jóvenes alemanes yendo a la guerra y morir



*Off-topic*

Where have all the flowers gone fue una canción protesta de la época de Vietnam. escrita por Pete Seeger, un trio la canto (The Kingtons) popularizando pensando que era tradicional tuviendo que rectificar su autoría posteriormente. Marlene Dietrich la canto en Ingles, frances y aleman a partir del año 1962.

Curiosamente Pete se inspiro en una canción tradicional cosaca "Koloda-Duda" y en un libro de un ruso de Mikhail Aleksandrovich Sholokhov*,* "Tranquilamente fluye el Don". Sholokhov fue premio nobel de literatura en al año 1965. La melodía esta inspirada en una canción irlandesa.

Hay bastantes canciones protesta de la época de Vietnam a mencionar entre ellas esta, cantadas por por gente muy diferente desde Bob Dylan, hasta Black Sabbaht o los Rolling pasando por John Lennon, Credence, etc.



Spoiler: Canciones antibélicas



The Kingtons (?)


Creedence Clearwater Revival


War Pigs - Black Sabbath








__





Mikhail Sholokhov Vida obrayAutoría de textos


Mikhail Aleksandrovich Sholokhov (ruso: Михаил Александрович Шолохов , IPA: [ˈʂoləxəf] ; [2] 24 de mayo [ OS 11 de mayo] 1905 - 21 de febrero de 1984) fue un novelista ruso y ganador del Premio Nobel de Literatura de 1965 . Es conocido por escribir sobre la vida y el destino de los cosacos del...




hmong.es








__





¿Dónde han ido todas las flores? ComposiciónyVersiones


" Where Have All the Flowers Gone? " Es una canción de estilo folk moderno . La melodía y los tres primeros versos fueron escritos por Pete Seeger en 1955 y publicados en Sing Out! revista. [1] Joe Hickerson agregó versos adicionales en mayo de 1960 , quien la convirtió en una canción circular...




hmong.es


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Obama y Pedro Sanchez no se encargan de encabronar al personal a base de bulos. Tu has visto a Sanchez u Obama decirle a un tio que no llega a fin de mes "mira, ese puto negro te quita el pan de la boca" cuando los que se lo quitan en realidad son el florentino y la botina? Yo a Abascal y a Trump, si.
> 
> Obama y Sanchez son lo que son, pero no encienden guerras civiles ni enmierdan la convivencia.
> 
> Trump, Abascal, Lepen, etc...etc... son gente muy peligrosa: revientan la convivencia a base de pervertir la realidad bulo tras bulo, mentira tras mentira y a base de exacerbar problemas inexistentes. Recuerda el wifi, Maduro, el servidor de Frankfurt y las elecciones robadas o el cartelito que decía que el negro le quita la pensión a tu abuela. En la vida he visto yo a Obama o a Sanchez bajar a esos barros.



"Las uvas de la IRA" gran película y recomendable...

Estás equivocado de cabo a rabo... Obama y Sánchez son el problema; dado que blanquean la realidad; no encienden nada, se dedican a controlar fuegos SOCIALES a través de voluntarios y estratificación social (los míos, sano, los otros, perversos)...

Trump y Abascal o Lepen, llaman por su nombre al ESQUIROL y la población PRECISA que le digan las cosas tal y como son, no con subterfugios...

El problema REAL es que HOY se llama POPULISMO a todo aquello que hable de lo que la gente corriente sufre... el resultado es que la gente no deja de encontrar los problemas, pero SOLO TIENE para solucionarlos el EXTREMISMO, dado que las corrientes "ACEPTABLES" (OBAMAS y SANCHEZ) se dedican a hablar de cosas que esa gente ni necesita ni encuentra en su existir...

El negro que viene de Africa es un ESQUIROL que quita el trabajo, el sudamericando igual... no son en sí mismo mala gente, ni tiene nada que reprocharles uno, al final buscan su vida, pero al hacerlo se convierten en un problema social allí donde van, esa es la realidad... pasa con eso y pasa con todo el resto, la sanidad está destrozada y cada vez va a peor; no se habla de ello y las soluciones mágicas son privatizarla, con ello se rebajan los costes de personal, LA GENTE PRECISA MEJORAS de esa sanidad y tanto ABASCAL COMO TRUMP dicen cosas que van a hacer (eliminar funcionarios ociosos), Sánchez y Obama dan a entender que harán algo...

Trump, Abascal, Lepen son el CANARIO EN LA MINA... Sanchez u Obama el capataz que sólo quiere producción y le importa una mierda la vida del minero...

El problema es la sociedad ADOCENADA que es incapaz de escuchar el grito de socorro de los mineros al ver al canario muerto... a ti o gente como tú NO OS IMPORTAN los mineros, os importa vuestra única tranquilidad y sois autistas frente a todo lo que no sea vosotros mismos...

Frente a Trump o Abascal lo que hay es QUE RESCATAR A LOS MINEROS y no darles lecciones morales sobre cómo deben MORIR EN LA MINA...


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Veo que Biden anuncia la cancelación de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán por consejo del pentágono

Y me hago a la idea (húmeda) que EEUU no tiene el culo para sorpresas chinas...


----------



## Como El Agua (22 Jul 2022)

Según el diario Basler Seitung: "Suiza, para ahorrar energía, están considerando la posibilidad de cortes de energía en ciertas áreas del país durante 4-8 horas al día"
Hasta la otrora neutral Suiza siente las consecuencias de sus decisiones.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> "Las uvas de la IRA" gran película y recomendable...



Siempre mejor el libro original que ninguna película ... Me lo leí en primero de carrera al tiempo que estudiaba en historía económica el crack del 29, un antes y un después en mi forma de entender el mundo y la sociedad. La forma en que el resto de la sociedad se aprovechaba y atormentaba a esa pobre gente caida en desgracia ... En fin. Un libro con mayúsculas.


----------



## Señor X (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Lleva sucediendo en toda la invasión.

Unidad ucraniana A divisa BMP, le tira un NLAW y lo incapacita.

Unidad ucraniana B, que tiene un BMP, le incapacitan, pero la torreta sigue funcionando y consiguen dos bajas de los que dispararon.

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania recibe los siguientes informes de sus unidades; 1 BMP ruso inutilizado, 2 bajas rusas.

No pierden material ni hombres, pero no paran de pedir armas en Europa y de hacer reclutamientos forzosos al que ven por la calle.


----------



## coscorron (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> "Las uvas de la IRA" gran película y recomendable...
> 
> Estás equivocado de cabo a rabo... Obama y Sánchez son el problema; dado que blanquean la realidad; no encienden nada, se dedican a controlar fuegos SOCIALES a través de voluntarios y estratificación social (los míos, sano, los otros, perversos)...
> 
> ...



Madre mia ... Me había leido sólo la primera frase del post cuando conteste la primera vez y a punto he estado de perderme un pedazo de post. Lo fácil que es explicar a veces las cosas pero es que la situación actual es tal cual.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues dile a Amancio que en vez de hacer las batas con mano de obra esclava birmana las haga con gente española. O ese de las mascarillas, el hijo del duque, el que se llevó 6 millones por la cara, a cuenta de Almeida, y lo primero que hizo fue comprarse un yate, le dices que monte algo productivo. Pero bueno ... esos ni tocar, mejor atar un negro a la farola ....



Y según tu mirar, cual es la solución para el camarero que hoy no ESTA DISPUESTO a trabajar por un cuenco de arroz y tiene que ver cómo van a traer NO MASCARILLAS, NI GENTE ESCLAVA DE BIRMANIA, sino SUDAMERICANOS para copar esos puestos que NADIE QUIERE y la patronal del sector hostelero no es capaz de llenar???

La solución es que malviva de una paga penosa y excluyente mientras va a salvar al negro al que alguien quiere atar a una farola????


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (22 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ser tan obtuso. En primer lugar, las nuevas bombillas alumbran igual que una de 60 y consumen menos. En segundo lugar, fomentas el coche eléctrico por dos motivos: el primero es que las emisiones son menores, el segundo y más importante es que estás favoreciendo que tu industria sea puntera (en principio) y no se quede atrás en la producción de nuevos modelos, y por último y quizás crucial, no eres dependiente de hidrocarburos (que no tienes) aunque dependerá de cómo generas esa energía necesaria. Si te vas al gas estás jodido, si te vas a nuclear, renovables conocidas y las no conocidas o poco utilizadas, es win win.
> 
> A Europa le ha matado querer dejar de lado la energía nuclear mientras no maduran las renovables.



Llámele opinión de cuñado pero a mí me parece que las renovables están maduras. la prueba es que el KW de fotovoltaica es mas barato que el resto de tecnologias, según tengo entendido, dejando de banda acaso la hidro. Quien no debe estar madura es la UE para crear una industria potente fotovoltaica, no sé si ahí las multinacionales de la energia han jugado un papel de "rémora" mientras que ahora China es el gran productor mundial de placas fotovoltaicas, con dumping o sin él, me es igual, porque cuando algo es necesario como el pan no importa el coste, siempre que la ganancia sea superior al mismo claro (energético)


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Veo que Biden anuncia la cancelación de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán por consejo del pentágono
> 
> Y me hago a la idea (húmeda) que EEUU no tiene el culo para sorpresas chinas...



Estas cosas demuestran que el emperador esta desnudo y que solo son capaces de defender su territorio.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ser tan obtuso. En primer lugar, las nuevas bombillas alumbran igual que una de 60 y consumen menos. En segundo lugar, fomentas el coche eléctrico por dos motivos: el primero es que las emisiones son menores, el segundo y más importante es que estás favoreciendo que tu industria sea puntera (en principio) y no se quede atrás en la producción de nuevos modelos, y por último y quizás crucial, no eres dependiente de hidrocarburos (que no tienes) aunque dependerá de cómo generas esa energía necesaria. Si te vas al gas estás jodido, si te vas a nuclear, renovables conocidas y las no conocidas o poco utilizadas, es win win.
> 
> A Europa le ha matado querer dejar de lado la energía nuclear mientras no maduran las renovables.



Francia no ha ha renunciado a las nucleares y está en la misma mierda que los demás.

Las nucleares no son ninguna panacea, si lo fueran las empresas privadas también entrarían, y parece que o se hace con inversión pública o no se hace.

Sin ir más lejos Francia ha nacionalizado la EDF con la clara intención de meter pasta en la nuclear, una vez hecho el gasto ya se encargarán de privatizarla de nuevo 









Francia nacionalizará EDF tras el apoyo de Europa a la nuclear verde


La Unión Europea (UE) vivió ayer un doble seísmo energético con consecuencias millonarias, especialmente para España. Por la mañana, el Parlamento Europeo declaró a la nuclear y al




www.expansion.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

La duda que tengo es si los que apoyan a la Rusia actual son los mismos de 1936 y si no es así ¿ dónde está la diferencia ? ¿ qué ha cambiado ? 


La Unión Soviética se apoderó de las 510 toneladas de oro del Banco de España en cobro por la ayuda militar prestada al bando republicano en la Guerra Civil (1936-39). Esta ayuda consistió en el envío de soldados, asesores, técnicos, aviones y tanques. De esta forma, la URSS incumplía (al igual que Italia y Alemania) el acuerdo de no intervención en España para evitar la internacionalización del conflicto español. Buena parte de la ayuda soviética llegó al bando republicano a través del puerto de Cartagena.


la Unión Soviética envió a la República Española 648 aviones, 374 tanques, 60 carros blindados, 1.186 piezas de artillería, 20.486 ametralladoras, cerca de 500.000 fusiles y gran cantidad de municiones y pertrechos.



*La entrevista perdida de Largo Caballero: "Habrá soviet en España en cuanto caiga Azaña"*
El 21 de febrero de 1936, Edward Knoblaugh, corresponsal de la agencia de noticias Associated Press (AP) en España, publicó unas incendiarias declaraciones de Francisco Largo...






www.elmundo.es

Me pregunto si Largo Caballero y Negrín estuviesen en el gobierno de España actualmente ...

¿ apoyarían a Rusia o a Ucrania ?



El 25 de octubre de 1936, los buques soviéticos Kine, Kursk, Neva y Volgoles zarparon del puerto de Cartagena en dirección a la Unión Soviética. El oro del Banco de España llegó al puerto ucraniano de Odessa el 2 de noviembre.
La Policía Secreta de la URSS se encargó de cargar las reservas de oro en camiones militares. Estos camiones transportaron con una escolta fuertemente armada el oro español hasta Moscú

. El oro español llegó a Moscú el 6 de noviembre de 1936. Los servicios secretos de la Unión Soviética trasladaron el oro al Comisariado del Pueblo para las Finanzas en la capital de la URSS en calidad de depósito.






*Juan Negrín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org



*Francisco Largo Caballero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

*Anexo:Consejeros soviéticos en la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org



*¿El "mayor atraco de la humanidad" sucedió en el Banco de España? La falsa leyenda del oro de Moscú*
El historiador Ángel Viñas, el mayor experto en la operación orquestada por la República, desmiente las falsedades de un mensaje que se ha viralizado.
www.elespanol.com

*Es el saqueo a Europa para salvar la economía americana como hicieron en la segunda guerra mundial*
¿ los mismos gobernantes europeos que gastan miles y miles de millones de euros en pagar vacunas a las farmacéuticas ( que no son vacunas ) y que se gastó una incalculable cantidad de recursos en alargar la agonía de ancianos decrépitos con múltiples dolencias en las UCIS ... y que pretenden...


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Siempre mejor el libro original que ninguna película ... Me lo leí en primero de carrera al tiempo que estudiaba en historía económica el crack del 29, un antes y un después en mi forma de entender el mundo y la sociedad. La forma en que el resto de la sociedad se aprovechaba y atormentaba a esa pobre gente caida en desgracia ... En fin. Un libro con mayúsculas.



Libro y película.


----------



## bigplac (22 Jul 2022)

Sin duda que no son la panacea, de hecho son tremendamente caras y ruinosas. 

Lo que si es una bicoca es heredar una nuclear construida hace 30 años y ya pagada. Tienes una monstruosidad de energia casi gratis.

Y lo que si es una estupidez es coger esa bicoca y cerrarla.




Guanotopía dijo:


> Francia no ha ha renunciado a las nucleares y está en la misma mierda que los demás.
> 
> Las nucleares no son ninguna panacea, si lo fueran las empresas privadas también entrarían, y parece que o se hace con inversión pública o no se hace.
> 
> ...


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Siempre mejor el libro original que ninguna película ... Me lo leí en primero de carrera al tiempo que estudiaba en historía económica el crack del 29, un antes y un después en mi forma de entender el mundo y la sociedad. La forma en que el resto de la sociedad se aprovechaba y atormentaba a esa pobre gente caida en desgracia ... En fin. Un libro con mayúsculas.



Lo subyacente es casi más importante, aquello de lo que la película habla sin percatarse y está ahí igualmente...

La desgracia como UTIL para mejorar la producción, como uso INDISCRIMINADO y OPRESOR frente a terceros...

El negro o el sudamericano o el musulman no tienen la culpa de su desgracia, pero SE IMPONE al pobre el pago de esa desgracia y si no accede es EL quíen se ve arrollado, con la aquiescencia y la mirada complice de una gente totalmente adocenada y burguesa que considera al pobre el enemigo y al indigente la víctima... 

ACOHONANTE.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin duda que no son la panacea, de hecho son tremendamente caras y ruinosas.
> 
> Lo que si es una bicoca es heredar una nuclear construida hace 30 años y ya pagada. Tienes una monstruosidad de energia casi gratis.
> 
> Y lo que si es una estupidez es coger esa bicoca y cerrarla.



De bicoca nada... lo que es es una gran cagada, que reza para no salte por los aires, ya que SEGURO para accidentes, si tiene, lo tendrá muy limitadito, que NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO viendo lo que ha acontecido con cada uno de los accidentes te va a asegurar... así que el SEGURO corre a cargo del estado y A REZAR... eso sin contar que no deje de llover, que esa es otra...

La nuclear es de una carestía tan inmensa que salvo que la APUNTALE un estado no hay compañía que la haga y lo que es más DESASTROSO, no hay SEGURO que te garantice ningún accidente grave...

Esa es la verdad, el resto chorradas que se cuentan sin base certera alguna...

Y si eso fuera poco PRECISAN ser apuntaladas contra el vacio, ya que APENAS se pueden desconectar y si por casualidad hay que desconectarlas SE PRECISAN CENTRALES y en una buena cantidad QUE GARANTICEN EL SUMINISTRO, que dado que no son operativas OBLIGAN a estar fuera de servicio la mayoría del tiempo... otro desastre más...

La nuclear sólo es viable, hasta hoy dado que no existía otra forma, hoy existen las renovables, para generar electricidad que no fuese mayormente carbón y pantanos... el petroleo era ya en aquél tiempo una chifladura... HOY ES UN SINSENTIDO, incluso en Alemania es más viable la SOLAR, con eso ya se dice todo...


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin duda que no son la panacea, de hecho son tremendamente caras y ruinosas.
> 
> Lo que si es una bicoca es heredar una nuclear construida hace 30 años y ya pagada. Tienes una monstruosidad de energia casi gratis.
> 
> Y lo que si es una estupidez es coger esa bicoca y cerrarla.



Todo depende del estado en el que estén, en España se ha extendido su actividad más de lo proyectado a un par de ellas (Zorita), y los accidentes ocurren, otra cosa es que se tapen o minimicen.









En 2021 se notificaron 13 incidencias nucleares más que en 2020, según el CSN


El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha publicado su informe anual. En él apunta que el 28% de los 37 sucesos notificados se debieron a problemas con los sistemas de seguridad de las centrales




www.elconfidencial.com





Si algún día desgracia gorda todos se llevarán las manos a la cabeza diciendo que cómo es posible que siguiesen funcionando.









Derribando el mito de los 40 años de vida de una central nuclear: vida útil frente a vida de diseño


Con frecuencia se citan los famosos 40 años de vida como argumento para tratar de justificar que una central nuclear es vieja y obsoleta, y que por tanto...




www.xataka.com





Varias están a punto de cumplir los 40 años y se les ha alargado el funcionamiento.

Desde mi punto de vista prefiero que se haga una nueva más potente y segura que seguir funcionando con dos viejas.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)

*Rusia agrega a Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia a su lista de países hostiles*
La lista, aprobada por el gobierno, además de los nombres de los países, especifica el número de personas en Rusia con las que las misiones diplomáticas de países hostiles y sus oficinas consulares pueden celebrar contratos de trabajo.

MOSCÚ, 22 de julio. /TASS/. Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia se han agregado a la lista de estados hostiles a Rusia, dijo el viernes el servicio de prensa del Gabinete del país.

"El gobierno ha actualizado la lista de estados extranjeros que cometen actos hostiles contra las misiones diplomáticas y consulares rusas en el extranjero. La lista ahora también incluye a Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia", dijo el comunicado.

El 23 de abril de 2021 se adoptó la orden ejecutiva del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin sobre medidas (contramedidas) en respuesta a acciones hostiles de estados extranjeros. El documento prevé limitar la posibilidad (hasta la prohibición total) de que dichos países contraten trabajadores rusos para sus embajadas. , consulados y oficinas de representación de organismos gubernamentales.

"La lista, aprobada por el gobierno, además de los nombres de los países, especifica el número de personas en Rusia, con quienes las misiones diplomáticas de países hostiles y sus oficinas consulares pueden celebrar contratos de trabajo. Así, según el nuevo decreto, Grecia tiene un límite de 34 personas, Dinamarca, 20, Eslovaquia, 16. Eslovenia y Croacia no pueden contratar empleados para sus misiones diplomáticas e instituciones consulares”, dijo el gabinete de ministros.

Anteriormente, en mayo de 2021, se impusieron restricciones a las misiones diplomáticas de Estados Unidos y la República Checa. La lista aprobada por el gobierno no es definitiva y, teniendo en cuenta las acciones hostiles en curso de estados extranjeros contra las misiones rusas en el extranjero, puede ampliarse.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

Y un pais tras otro rompiendo sus propias normas. Suiza decía que no podía acoger heridos porque si lo hacía estaba dejando de ser imparcial, días después se ve que los han presionado tanto que al final le ha tocado bajarse los pantalones y aceptar hacerlo.

*Suiza recula y acepta que sus hospitales traten heridos de guerra ucranianos*
Las autoridades suizas han autorizado que *155 niños ucranianos heridos en la guerra* sean tratados en territorio helvético, pese a que esta misma semana afirmó que *no podía aceptar este tipo de acogidas en aras de su neutralidad*, señaló hoy la prensa del país centroeuropeo.

El lunes, 18 de julio, el mismo ministerio *se escudó en la tradicional política de neutralidad suiza* para argumentar el rechazo hasta entonces sistemático de heridos de guerra ucranianos, algo que suscitó críticas entre algunos medios y líderes políticos en el país.


Y por otro lado, vaya sacadita de colores:

*Rusia espera que la Unión Europea facilite las exportaciones de grano*

"Un documento publicado por el Consejo de la Unión Europea anuncia planes para ampliar las exenciones de sanciones anteriores en un intento de evitar un posible impacto negativo en la seguridad alimentaria y energética mundial. Desgraciadamente, *sabemos que hay una gran distancia entre las intenciones que declara la Unión Europea y las medidas que toma*", ha recalcado Zajarova.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Veo que Biden anuncia la cancelación de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán por consejo del pentágono
> 
> Y me hago a la idea (húmeda) que EEUU no tiene el culo para sorpresas chinas...



Los chinos cada día van más duros. Esto escribe Global Times:





__





Global Times






www.globaltimes.cn













China's message of warning 'received' as Pentagon opposes Pelosi's planned Taiwan visit - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Después de que* China advirtiera sobre "medidas fuertes y decididas"* sobre el viaje planeado a Taiwán de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, el presidente de los Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden, insinuó el miércoles que el Pentágono se opone al viaje de Pelosi*. Los observadores chinos creen que* la administración de Biden ha recibido claramente el mensaje de China sobre una posible respuesta diplomática y militar*, que podría ser algo que Estados Unidos no puede permitirse.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ...Desde mi punto de vista prefiero que se haga una nueva más potente y segura que seguir funcionando con dos viejas.



Craso error, de hacerse serían mejor 10 pequeñas, lo más pequeñas posibles en lugar de 2 y si fuesen 20 mejor todavía... lo mejor sería simplemente ninguna, son caras e ineficientes...

Cuestión de gestión de la red... si tuvieses una la de respaldo que precisarías sería bestial y recuerda que la de respaldo debería estar parada todo el tiempo, con lo cual sería una inversión muerta en vida... ya no te digo lo que supone tener trabajando en vacio y perdiendo energía a esa central u obligando a la desconexión de otras... una locura y ello sin entrar en detalles sobre riesgos y demás...


----------



## Argentium (22 Jul 2022)

*El gobierno Alemán convoca una rueda de prensa con el canciller Scholz sobre política energética*
10:55 || 22/07/2022


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Rusia agrega a Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia a su lista de países hostiles*
> La lista, aprobada por el gobierno, además de los nombres de los países, especifica el número de personas en Rusia con las que las misiones diplomáticas de países hostiles y sus oficinas consulares pueden celebrar contratos de trabajo.
> 
> MOSCÚ, 22 de julio. /TASS/. Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia se han agregado a la lista de estados hostiles a Rusia, dijo el viernes el servicio de prensa del Gabinete del país.
> ...



Lo siento por Grecia. 
Un país amigo de Rusia desde hace siglos, que el NWO se ha encargado de destrozar económicamente, y sobre todo, políticamente.


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> avanzan sin cobertura a lo loco Ivan



Lo siento chico, lo he intentado pero te tengo que ignorar. Es solo por una cuestión de higiene mental. Y mira que me fastidia porque me gusta leer todas las opiniones, pero los montajes burdos y demostraciones de nesciencia me superan.

Es que vas de entendido militar y no sabes ni lo que es la táctica del "loco Iván", que es una maniobra realizada por los submarinos de la antigua URSS para compensar las deficiencias técnicas de sus sonares. Lee un poco, en serio, aunque sea la wikipedia, es bueno para la mente.

"
_Se denomina * loco Iván* a una maniobra de baffle cleaning usada por los submarinos de la antigua URSS en la que el submarino daba un giro de 180º para luego volver a la dirección original. La maniobra, que hace parecer que los rusos (Iván, de forma coloquial) actuaban de forma loca o errática, era en realidad una forma deliberada de compensar los defectos de los sonares montados en el casco. La estela que producía su posición en el exterior del casco permitía a otro submarino seguirlo sin ser detectado, por la zona ciega que este era incapaz de percibir. La maniobra estaba pues diseñada para invertir la situación entre presa y perseguidor. _
"








“Iván el Loco”, temeraria maniobra de los submarinos soviéticos que aterraba a los estadounidenses


Durante le Guerra Fría la Armada soviética realizaba estas maniobras tácticas para asegurarse de que los submarinos de EE UU no les perseguían.




es.rbth.com








Más de una vez estuvieron a punto de colisionar los submarinos americanos y rusos por esta maniobra.

Venga... campeón, a descansar.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El gobierno Alemán convoca una rueda de prensa con el canciller Scholz sobre política energética*
> 10:55 || 22/07/2022



Voy preparando la foto...


----------



## MagicPep (22 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo siento por Grecia.
> Un país amigo de Rusia desde hace siglos, que el NWO se ha encargado de destrozar económicamente, y sobre todo, políticamente.



Yo no me preocuparia, los griegos en su mayoria seguiran con Rusia... como antes estuvieron en sus posibilidades con Serbia. Los gobernates se van igual q se vienen ...sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## pemebe (22 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Francia no ha ha renunciado a las nucleares y está en la misma mierda que los demás.
> 
> Las nucleares no son ninguna panacea, si lo fueran las empresas privadas también entrarían, y parece que o se hace con inversión pública o no se hace.
> 
> ...



Cualquiera que te lea pensará que EDF es una empresa privada y ahora mismo antes de la nacionalizacion, el estado francés tiene el 81% de las acciones.

Lo de la nacionalizacio


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Pero que guantazo en la boca tiene el gmitu ahora dice que Rusia puede perder la guerra en unos años y que las sanciones la van a destrozar y van a provocar el atraso tecnológico del país.
> 
> Que un país no puede aguantar en guerra 10 años contra la UE y los gusanos que Rusia antes se va al garete.
> 
> Estoy deseoso de ver este invierno a la putita de Finlandia con menos electricidad que en la edad de piedra. A Finlandia y a todos los caniches otanistas.



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaja


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Vamos a esperar a ver lo que dura, detalle que puede ser muy interesante de cara al hartazgo de la gente y de la respuesta de Pekin.



tengo la impresion no sé porque de que quieren joder las inversiones en ese pais, sin tener en cuenta su idoneidad


Seronoser dijo:


> Voy preparando la foto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131566



le has cortado hasta los cojones no vaya a ser que le salga la voz rara XD


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Todo depende del estado en el que estén, en España se ha extendido su actividad más de lo proyectado a un par de ellas (Zorita), y los accidentes ocurren, otra cosa es que se tapen o minimicen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depender del uranio de Mali es tan suicida como depender del fracking yanqui o el carbón ucraniano. Por mucho que se optimicen los recursos y un gramo de uranio genere un gritón de petawatios, el intermediario puede poner el precio que le salga de las pelotas y cogernos por los huevos. ¿Es que no hemos aprendido nada desde 1973?

Y bueno, confiar en las empreses privadas españolas y anglos para estos proyectos, tal y como están las cosas es cuando menos imprudencia temeraria.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (22 Jul 2022)

Mirando por twitter tema de imágenes y videos de la Guerra el 90% de los que hay son filmaciones de drones donde se ve a las defensas ucranianas ser trituradas por la artillería rusa. 

Se ve a los soldados chiquitines moviéndose por las trincheras y bunkers.

Tiene que ser muy jodido estar hay abajo....


----------



## arriondas (22 Jul 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparia, los griegos en su mayoria seguiran con Rusia... como antes estuvieron en sus posibilidades con Serbia. Los gobernates se van igual q se vienen ...sic transit gloria mundi



No debemos confundir nunca a los habitantes de un país con su gobierno. Como bien dices, los griegos apoyaron a Serbia durante las guerra de Yugoslavia, y también simpatizan con Rusia. al igual que muchos búlgaros, que no se olvidan de su historia.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (22 Jul 2022)

Supongo que ya alguien se habrá hecho eco, pero cuando La Razón, nada sospechoso de ser prorruso, publica esto:









El ejército ruso ha destruido cuatro sistemas de lanzacohetes HIMARS en Ucrania


Estas armas fueron enviadas por Estados Unidos para repeler a los rusos en el este del país




www.larazon.es





Creo que como otros sistemas anteriores, los rusos ya le cogieron la medida.


----------



## Argentium (22 Jul 2022)

*La empresa turca Botas dice que el mantenimiento interrumpirá el flujo de gas desde Azerbaiyán.*
11:58 || 22/07/2022


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*El ministerio de Defensa de Japón, alarmado por las amenazas de Rusia*
El ministerio de Defensa japonés advirtió el viernes que *está alarmado por las amenazas de Rusia* y que está *cada vez más preocupado por Taiwán*, en un informe anual divulgado en momentos que Tokio analiza aumentar fuertemente sus gastos militares.

El documento contiene un capítulo sobre la *invasión rusa a Ucrania*, de la cual advirtió que podría enviar el mensaje equivocado de que "intentar cambiar unilateralmente el statu quo por la fuerza es aceptable".

Evalúa la seguridad mundial y las amenazas específicas para Japón, señalando que *existe la preocupación de que Rusia "aumente y profundice más sus relaciones con China"*.

También alerta de que *Moscú podría depender cada vez más de su capacidad nuclear como disuasor*, lo que podría implicar un *repunte en la actividad alrededor de Japón, donde suelen movilizarse los submarinos nucleares rusos*.

Japón apoyó las sanciones de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea contra Moscú, y* ha visto un aumento de la actividad militar rusa alrededor de su territorio*.

En mayo, aviones militares chinos y rusos realizaron vuelos conjuntos cerca de Japón poco después de una reunión en Tokio de la alianza Quad (Australia, Japón, India y Estados Unidos).

Sobre Taiwán, el documento hace una evaluación detallada de la situación de seguridad de la isla y apunta que *"desde la invasión rusa a Ucrania, Taiwán ha trabajado en fortalecer su defensa"*.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y la pregunta del millón es... ¿y cómo es que los nazis no nos lo devolvieron atado de pies y manos? pues por que igual que ahora, tanto nazis como comunistas trabajan para el mismo amo.



Tu si que trabajas para el mismo amo, falangista.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Los rusos convierten la mayor central nuclear de Europa en una plataforma de misiles.*
Las explosiones se sucedieron en cadena, con pocos segundos de intervalo. "¡Boom! ¡Boom! ¡Boom!". Más de una docena de detonaciones. Horas después -el bombardeo se registró a las 2:30 de la mañana- las autoridades dijeron que fueron hasta 30 proyectiles que volvieron a dejar un trágico saldo: *dos muertos y numerosos heridos, incluido un niño.*

Instalada a orillas del río Dnipro, *Nikopol había eludido hasta la semana pasada los efectos directos de la guerra* que se libra en muchas regiones de este país pese a su proximidad a la central nuclear Zaporiyia NPP -la mayor de Europa-, que fue ocupada por las tropas rusas a principios de marzo.









Los rusos convierten la mayor central nuclear de Europa en una plataforma de misiles


Las explosiones se sucedieron en cadena, con pocos segundos de intervalo. "¡Boom! ¡Boom! ¡Boom!". Más de una docena de detonaciones. Horas después -el bombardeo se...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se ha producido un potente estallido en el Sol y es geoefectivo. Llegará esta noche y nos afectará la parte más densa hasta las 10 UT. La menor durante todo el día y las primeras horas del Domingo, (perdón, realmente todo el día). Si empiezan a saltar por los aires polvorines, petroquímicas, silos de grano o se queman bosques, no digáis luego que es casualidad.
> 
> Pinchar en la imagen para ver la animación.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131381



¿Acaso han dejado de funcionar los cinturones Van Allen? ¿me quiere explicar com una ola de raciación solar puede pegarle fuego a un polvorin? Ah, que coincide. Vale Morgan.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

HOY.....va por ti...chusquero de mierda...


----------



## bigmaller (22 Jul 2022)

Si esto es cierto, este mes viene lo gordo.


⚡Russia is preparing for a massive offensive to end this war once and for all, they will do it in the next 30 days - military observer, retired US Army Colonel Douglas McGregor

Zelensky is actually the leader now. He has an army there - nationalists who are trying to control what is left. But the truth is that the Ukrainian troops have failed – they cannot regain what they have lost. The bulk of the Russian army has been withdrawn. They've been resting and recovering for the past few weeks. They are preparing for a massive offensive to end this war once and for all. I think it's time to end this all that the Russians will do - within 30 days.

Nobody in Europe wants war with the Russians. Most of the armed forces of these countries are purely symbolic. Scenery! They haven't fought in decades. And they are definitely not ready to take the blow of the Russians. The Russian army only seemed inept, but now we see that for 150 days there has been a continuous struggle with the Ukrainian troops and their literal destruction.

So no one wants to have anything to do with this war, the Europeans are not ready to fight. I think they were following Biden's injunction that Putin's resignation should be hastened and that would cause disaster in Russia. And they believed it. Now we've got a lesson. Russia has plenty of resources, perhaps the most resource-rich country, and is not going to back down. And Putin's popularity ratings are going through the roof. After all, he defended Russia.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No debemos confundir nunca a los habitantes de un país con su gobierno. Como bien dices, los griegos apoyaron a Serbia durante las guerra de Yugoslavia, y también simpatizan con Rusia. al igual que muchos búlgaros, que no se olvidan de su historia.




Bueno, los gobernantes en Europa, son el reflejo de sus votantes.
El 40% de los griegos, votó por el gobierno actual de Nueva Democracia.
Que nadie se engañe.

Grecia lleva en una decadencia absoluta casi 3 lustros. Y sus votantes siguen pidiendo decadencia.
Cualquiera que haya pisado Grecia lo entiende.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jul 2022)

Chicharrero jodido...pues a mi dame el fruto de la higuera...higos y brevas que bien ricos les hay en Tenerife.

Sobre todo brevas...manjar de dioses. 

Te regalo el beluga.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu si que trabajas para el mismo amo, falangista.



Los falanjos eran sociatas...merluzo...


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

un javelin y dos tanques


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

Crisitianismo bíblico???? a ver quiere decir ese que toma las tradiciones del pasado y las recopila de un modo más o menos certero???... 

Mire yo nací en una cultura, que de modo simplificado podríamos llamar cristiana... en realidad, lo mismo que casi todo en la vida es un modo cómodo de definir algo complejo... nuestra cultura real mama de fuertes bastante más antiguas que el cristianismo e incluso el judaismo... simplemente y con posterioridad este RECOPILA mayormente esas costumbres y demás y las hace comunes a un espacio amplio.... más o menos esto es así y fruto de ello se podría decir que los europeos casi en su totalidad tenemos bases comunes culturalmente, aunque con matices... y los matices son importantes, por no decir enormemente diferenciales...

En cuanto a la vagancia es un hecho natural que todo animal lleva inherente y ADEMAS es coherente que asi sea... la naturaleza es DEFICITARIA en energía y el ser humano igualmente lo ha sido siempre, con lo cual crear un animal o una especie DERROCHADORA sería antinatural... el vago es un ser que como ya le expliqué obtiene SIEMPRE lo máximo POSIBLE desde el MINIMO USO DE RECURSOS, lo cual VA EN SINTONIA con el medio natural... y por cierto, además es el MEJOR MEDIO de obtener productividad que CONOCEMOS los humanos... pero no sólo los humanos, igualmente los animales, que cazan mayormente lo justo y DESCANSAN mayormente...

Su visión moral sobre la EFICIENCIA es tonta y poco consecuente... el problema es cuando, paradoja de jevons mediante esa eficiencia es MAL USADA para gestionar la producción y entonces tenemos un disparo INVIABLE del consumo energético... pero... la vida son contradicciones en gran medida... y así su visión tonta y poco consecuente acaba teniendo coherencia y es más usable, pero menos NATURAL.... que le vamos a hacer... es decir:

- Un modo vago de actuar provoca alta eficiencia, lo que conlleva un alto consumo y por tanto altas necesidades energéticas...

- Un modo trabajado y poco eficiente conlleva un menor consumo y fruto de ello bajas necesidades energéticas...

Claro que habría que matizar ciertamente que un modo vago de producir se debería trasladar a un modo vago de consumir y en esencia podríamos tener un cierto grado de equilibrio, pero esto no se da, al menos no se da habitualmente dado que todos TENEMOS LA TENDENCIA natural también de intentar estar lo mejor servidos energéticamente de cara a mantener reservas, esto DESGRACIADAMENTE EN UN MUNDO CONSUMISTA ha sido tontamente convertido en aumento de necesidades sin sentido, quíen no cambia de taza de café cada dos por tres o de ropa o de... en fin...

Si a usted le va bien puede ver en todo esto la mano de Dios o de un profeta o la pérdida de valores sociales... pero en realidad, guste o no están impreso en nuestra genética y en nuestro ser animal...

Al final y no por filosofía, sino por simple descanso mental los monjes budistas tienen una gran ventaja, se equilibran dejando pasar el tiempo y haciendo que el consumo energético sea el justo y necesario, sin excesos... se podrían denominar la técnica del leon, jajajajajaaaa, es decir, comer descansar, jugar algo, mantener cierta dosis de conocimiento necesario, desarrollar ciertas relaciones sociales, etc, pero todo de modo muy eficiente, pero... NOS HAN inyectado el TRABAJO como medio de vida, LA COMODIDAD Y EL VAGUERÍO como algo inadecuado y al final la TENDENCIA DE TODO HUMANO ES A NO PARARSE NI A CAGAR...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jul 2022)

Y las porretas...que ricas tambien...


----------



## El-Mano (22 Jul 2022)

De intel slava z, un excoronel opina que los rusos van a pisar el acelerador:

⚡Rusia se prepara para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas, lo harán en los próximos 30 días - observador militar, coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor

Zelensky es en realidad el líder ahora. Tiene un ejército allí: nacionalistas que intentan controlar lo que queda. Pero la verdad es que las tropas ucranianas han fracasado: no pueden recuperar lo que han perdido. La mayor parte del ejército ruso se ha retirado. Han estado descansando y recuperándose durante las últimas semanas. Se están preparando para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas. Creo que es hora de terminar con todo esto que harán los rusos, dentro de 30 días.

Nadie en Europa quiere la guerra con los rusos. La mayoría de las fuerzas armadas de estos países son puramente simbólicas. ¡Escenario! No han peleado en décadas. Y definitivamente no están listos para recibir el golpe de los rusos. El ejército ruso solo parecía inepto, pero ahora vemos que durante 150 días ha habido una lucha continua con las tropas ucranianas y su destrucción literal.

Entonces nadie quiere tener nada que ver con esta guerra, los europeos no están listos para pelear. Creo que estaban siguiendo el mandato de Biden de que la renuncia de Putin debería acelerarse y eso causaría un desastre en Rusia. Y ellos lo creyeron. Ahora tenemos una lección. Rusia tiene muchos recursos, quizás el país más rico en recursos, y no va a dar marcha atrás. Y los índices de popularidad de Putin están por las nubes. Después de todo, defendió a Rusia.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*La capacidad del espionaje ruso se ha reducido a la mitad, según Reino Unido.*
La *capacidad del espionaje ruso* en Europa *se ha reducido a la mitad* tras la *expulsión de más de 400 agentes rusos* en todo el continente y la detención de varios espías encubiertos que se hacían pasar por civiles, según el *jefe del M16*, el servicio de inteligencia británico, *Richard Moore*.

En una intervención durante un el Foro de Seguridad que se celebra en Aspen (Colorado, EEUU), de la que este viernes se hace eco la cadena CNN, Moore aseguró que debido a ello, l*a invasión rusa de Ucrania está "perdiendo fuelle".*

"En el Reino Unido, consideramos que (la expulsión de agentes) ha reducido probablemente a la mitad la capacidad de Rusia de espiar en Europa", agregó.

Sobre la situación en *Ucrania*, dijo creer que Rusia "fracasó significativamente" en su objetivo inicial de tomar Kiev y derrocar al gobierno ucraniano, y ahora está utilizando en gran medida "carne de cañón" en su ofensiva para hacerse con el control del este de *Ucrania*.


----------



## Elimina (22 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Los falanjos eran sociatas...merluzo...



Explíqueles eso vd sin reírse...


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jul 2022)

Esto me recuerda a cuando el Coletari afirmo que el era comunista y por tanto defendia a Stalin...

Ya ves que hay los rojos ya no simpatizan...no es suficientemente ROJO...


Ahora sin cachondeos, la Falanje, y el propio Jose Antonio, eran de ideas socialistas...al menos en lo economico lo eran sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De intel slava z, un excoronel opina que los rusos van a pisar el acelerador:
> 
> ⚡Rusia se prepara para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas, lo harán en los próximos 30 días - observador militar, coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor
> 
> ...



Económicamente esto no tendría sentido... 

Mientras Europa y EE.UU. no abandonen a su suerte a Ucrania a Rusia le interesa que la mayor parte del país sea sostenido con fondos de los primeros... es como ver una sangría sin fin de tu enemigo y vas a pararla???, no tendría sentido...

Ahora si Europa y EE.UU. abandonasen a Ucrania y con ello el sistema económico-social colapsase ENTONCES Rusia tendría que acelerar sí o sí, debido a que el coste de levantar ese entramado es terriblemente honeroso y los RUSOS no son inmensamente ricos, ni tienen una impresora con la que lubricar la economía en general...

Ucrania va a caer en manos rusos como la fruta madura cae del arbol, sin más y sin precisar ningún temporal, ni nada por el estilo... lo poco o mucho que vamos a ver cambiar es el nivel de caída de europa y repito de EE.UU; a más tiempo más profundo será nuestra caída y menos potencial tendremos para oponernos a Rusia...


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Japón alerta del impulso de los lazos militares entre Rusia y China.*
El Gobierno de *Japón* ha alertado hoy del potencial impulso de los *lazos militares entre Rusia y China* en el contexto de la *guerra en Ucrania*, a medida que Moscú profundiza su ruptura con las potencias occidentales a raíz del conflicto.

"Como resultado de la agresión, es posible que el poder nacional de Rusia disminuya a medio y largo plazo, y que el equilibrio militar dentro de la región y la cooperación militar con China cambien", señaló Tokio en la *nueva edición de su libro de Defensa*, publicado este viernes, en el que dedica un apartado a este tema.

Japón expone en el informe la *necesitad de "vigilar con preocupación la posibilidad de que la colaboración militar chino-rusa se profundice"*, un escenario que considera que podría tener "un impacto directo" en el entorno de seguridad que rodea al país.

El de hoy es el primer libro blanco de Defensa publicado bajo la Administración del primer ministro *Fumio Kishida*, en un momento de *marcada tensión entre Rusia y las potencias del G7*, entre ellas Japón, y sin que la guerra ruso-ucraniana parezca cerca de su final pese a las sanciones impuestas a Moscú por el ataque.

El informe japonés critica la campaña bélica y *acusa a Moscú de realizar "abiertamente actos militares incompatibles con la ley y el orden internacionales*, cobrándose la vida de personas inocentes".


----------



## Snowball (22 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De intel slava z, un excoronel opina que los rusos van a pisar el acelerador:
> 
> ⚡Rusia se prepara para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas, lo harán en los próximos 30 días - observador militar, coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor
> 
> ...



De momento, Boris, Dragui y el alemán pillado con trapos muy sucios ...

Brandon calienta que es tu turno


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Acaso han dejado de funcionar los cinturones Van Allen? ¿me quiere explicar com una ola de raciación solar puede pegarle fuego a un polvorin? Ah, que coincide. Vale Morgan.



El campo magnético no solo tiene menos fuerza, sino boquetes. Y además de las típicas radiaciones, existen unas partículas de alta energía con muy mala leche ¿sabe? atraviesan metales como si fuese papel.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No recesión no va a haber, va a haber depresión.



Va a haber maquillaje masivo y desfase entre macro y micro. 
Tactica de la rana. 
Nos encanta imaginar las calles ardiendo, pero os recuerdo que durante la crisis de 2008 las calles ardieron en Grecia y poco.


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La empresa turca Botas dice que el mantenimiento interrumpirá el flujo de gas desde Azerbaiyán.*
> 11:58 || 22/07/2022



Para los que les parezca extraño, por comentar, la gran mayoría de las empresas industriales
del hemisferio boreal hacen las correspondientes paradas técnicas (el clásico mantenimiento)
durante estas fechas vacacionales/veraniegas.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

A repartir más millones, que todas las asociaciones han de llevarse su parte. Mientras eso si, las familias Españolas en riesgo de exclusión o que no tienen para comida o vivienda, importan entre poco y nada.

*MADRID AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA CON 2,4 MILLONES DE EUROS REPARTIDOS EN CINCO PROYECTOS PILOTADOS POR CINCO ONGS. *El área de Internacionalización del Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha destinado un monto de 2,4 millones de euros repartidos en un total de cinco proyectos, cada uno pilotado por una ONG (Unicef, Rescate Internacional, Acnur, Farmamundi y CESAL) y enfocado en un aspecto distinto. Estos proyectos proporcionan ayuda económica, atención sanitaria y psicosocial o el establecimiento de centros de alojamiento, así como neveras para el transporte de medicinas o ayudas específicas para personas con discapacidad que han quedado atrapadas. Así lo ha anunciado el delegado del área de Internacionalización, Santiago Saura (Cs), en el acto de presentación celebrado en los Jardines de Cecilio Rodríguez, en El Retiro, donde ha explicado que los proyectos están subvencionados con un presupuesto que oscila entre los 400.000 y 500.000 euros cada uno.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu si que trabajas para el mismo amo, falangista.



No tronco, yo soy apolítico. Ni he votado jamás, y mucho menos militado en ningún partido. Otra cosa es que sienta simpatía por algunas posturas conservadores, pero también las siento por otras de izquierda. Y no me diga que soy de centro, que no. Yo prohibiría todos los partidos y crearía una meritocracia. Cátedras en las universidades para cada cartera ministerial, y que el mejor de la promoción sea el ministro de 'X'. Y el segundo, el vice. Y así con todo. Basta de vende-motos usurpando funciones para las que no están preparados, como Antoñito el Sepulturero.


----------



## tomasjos (22 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a cuando el Coletari afirmo que el era comunista y por tanto defendia a Stalin...
> 
> Ya ves que hay los rojos ya no simpatizan...no es suficientemente ROJO...
> 
> ...



Completo su afirmación. Eran socialistas en lo económico - he leído a José Antonio hablar del acierto de Marx en la crítica a la explotación capitalista-, pero también centralistas en lo político y conservadores en lo social -no extremistas dado que tenían clara la separación de iglesia y estado-.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Lukashenko asegura que la guerra en Ucrania debe terminar para evitar una "guerra nuclear"*
El presidente de *Bielorrusia*, *Alexander Lukashenko*, ha asegurado este jueves que *Occidente, Rusia y Ucrania deben poner fin al conflicto* para *evitar el "precipicio" de la "guerra nuclear"*, en una entrevista exclusiva con la AFP.

Principal aliado de Moscú, Alexander Lukashenko ha permitido a las tropas rusas pasar por territorio bielorruso para lanzar la ofensiva en Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Todo depende del estado en el que estén, en España se ha extendido su actividad más de lo proyectado a un par de ellas (Zorita), y los accidentes ocurren, otra cosa es que se tapen o minimicen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zorita esta totalmente desmantelada, no hace un mes pasé por allí. 
El que esté cerca que visite el pueblo de Zorita, las ruinas de Recópolis y se pegue un baño.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No debemos confundir nunca a los habitantes de un país con su gobierno. Como bien dices, los griegos apoyaron a Serbia durante las guerra de Yugoslavia, y también simpatizan con Rusia. al igual que muchos búlgaros, que no se olvidan de su historia.



Grecia es de los que queda sin reconocer a Kosovo en la UE. Con los chipriotas por razones obvias y Rumanía. Hay un dicho rumano que dice que Rumanía sólo tiene dos buenos vecinos, los serbios y el mar Negro. 
Y luego está el caso de Eslovaquia (que siempre me ha extrañado) y el de España, ojo porque Antonio está desmelenado como chirleader de los anglos y nos la puede liar como con el Sáhara.....


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De intel slava z, un excoronel opina que los rusos van a pisar el acelerador:
> 
> ⚡Rusia se prepara para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas, lo harán en los próximos 30 días - observador militar, coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor
> 
> ...



El anuncio de Lavrov creo que va por aquí.
En agosto cayó Kabul y es probable que caiga Kiev o capitule.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

El tal Cristo aún hoy no existen pruebas de su existencia... el Cristianismo se lo debemos a Roma y a unos "papas" que en su tiempo eran emperadores, pero se vino a menos el tema y... en fin... ahora RESPONSABILIZAR a una figura que nadie puede ciertamente reconocer como existente de todo lo que recopilaron muchos por interés específico, la VERDAD es cuando menos EXCESO... sea para lo bueno, lo mismo que para lo malo... que el tal pobre Cristo de la biblia y de todo lo demás no fue ni partícipe...

El modo "vago" de todos nosotros nos mueve a cambiar los usos con que actuamos para hacerlos menos honerosos al consumo energético... el modo "social-aceptado" nos mueve a ponerlo al servicio de la producción; por cierto, de esto sí tiene mucha culpa nuestra visión cristiana del mundo... la sanción CONSTANTE a nuestra parte AHORRADORA DE RECURSOS es casi un ejercicio humillatorio supremo que no sólo se nos inyecta desde la sociedad, ha sido grabado a fuego en el alma del animal y:

"nadie para, todo el mundo corre, porqué corre, porque HAY QUE CORRER, sino uno es que no quiere correr y entonces eso no está bien..."

Y así los monjes y su filosofía del descanso y el ahorro se convierte en algo a comprar y ENTONCES SI... JAJAJAJAJA... pero cuidado se compra la filosofía del monje, aquello de la meditación y la transcendencia y... NO SE ESTÁ PARADO, se está MEDITANDO... JAJAJAJJAJAAA...

Qué quiere que yo le diga, es lo que hay... no me lo invento es tal cual...


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> De intel slava z, un excoronel opina que los rusos van a pisar el acelerador:
> 
> ⚡Rusia se prepara para una ofensiva masiva para poner fin a esta guerra de una vez por todas, lo harán en los próximos 30 días - observador militar, coronel retirado del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor
> 
> ...



Quien tiene toda la información y la proyección es, desde luego, Rusia.
Y sin saber lo que Rusia hará rápido o lento cada cual con sus cuentas,
y el Mac Gregor las suyas con su experiencia, pero él, como nosotros,
también está aprendiendo sobre la marcha; no sobre el libro.
Diría que, si el conflicto de Ucrania fuera sólo Ucrania, podría tener razón.
Pero es que Ucrania no se trata sólo de Ucrania.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A repartir más millones, que todas las asociaciones han de llevarse su parte. Mientras eso si, las familias Españolas en riesgo de exclusión o que no tienen para comida o vivienda, importan entre poco y nada.
> 
> *MADRID AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA CON 2,4 MILLONES DE EUROS REPARTIDOS EN CINCO PROYECTOS PILOTADOS POR CINCO ONGS. *El área de Internacionalización del Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha destinado un monto de 2,4 millones de euros repartidos en un total de cinco proyectos, cada uno pilotado por una ONG (Unicef, Rescate Internacional, Acnur, Farmamundi y CESAL) y enfocado en un aspecto distinto. Estos proyectos proporcionan ayuda económica, atención sanitaria y psicosocial o el establecimiento de centros de alojamiento, así como neveras para el transporte de medicinas o ayudas específicas para personas con discapacidad que han quedado atrapadas. Así lo ha anunciado el delegado del área de Internacionalización, Santiago Saura (Cs), en el acto de presentación celebrado en los Jardines de Cecilio Rodríguez, en El Retiro, donde ha explicado que los proyectos están subvencionados con un presupuesto que oscila entre los 400.000 y 500.000 euros cada uno.



Carapolla es subnormal y estoy hasta los huevos de ver trapos ucranianos en Cibeles.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Rusia incluye a otros cinco Estados europeos en lista de países "inamistosos"*
*Rusia *informó hoy de que otros cinco Estados europeos (*Grecia*, *Dinamarca*, *Eslovaquia*, *Eslovenia *y *Croacia*) han sido incluidos en la *lista de países "inamistosos"* hacia las misiones rusas en el exterior.

"El Gobierno ha actualizado la lista de *Estados extranjeros que llevan a cabo acciones inamistosas contra las representaciones diplomáticas y consulares rusas*. En la lista entraron Grecia, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia y Croacia", señala un comunicado publicado en la página web del Ejecutivo.

La disposición *limita el número de personas que pueden contratar en Rusia* las representaciones diplomáticas afectadas por la medida.

La embajada de Grecia podrá contratar a hasta 34 personas; la de Dinamarca, hasta 20, y la de Eslovaquia, hasta 16, mientras que Eslovenia y Croacia no podrán contratar personal en Rusia para sus misiones diplomáticas y consulares.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para los que les parezca extraño, por comentar, la gran mayoría de las empresas industriales
> del hemisferio boreal hacen las correspondientes paradas técnicas (el clásico mantenimiento)
> durante estas fechas vacacionales/veraniegas.



Pero los dirigentes europeos llevan en modo histérico desde marzo del 20.... Se pusieron la venda antes de la herida con NS1.... Pero Putin es mucho más inteligente y el troleo de abrir NS2 es ÉPICO.


----------



## millie34u (22 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso paso en mi jura de bandera ... Fue en Caceres en Julio, a las 12:00 y se cayeron cuatro redondos.




en las prácticas de antes de la jura, en Colmenar un lumbreras de cabo primero chusco a voz en grito: "no penséis en que os vais a marear, porque entonces si os mareáis", acto seguido 4 sacos de patata golpeando el suelo con un sonido sordo


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Craso error, de hacerse serían mejor 10 pequeñas, lo más pequeñas posibles en lugar de 2 y si fuesen 20 mejor todavía... lo mejor sería simplemente ninguna, son caras e ineficientes...
> 
> Cuestión de gestión de la red... si tuvieses una la de respaldo que precisarías sería bestial y recuerda que la de respaldo debería estar parada todo el tiempo, con lo cual sería una inversión muerta en vida... ya no te digo lo que supone tener trabajando en vacio y perdiendo energía a esa central u obligando a la desconexión de otras... una locura y ello sin entrar en detalles sobre riesgos y demás...



Digo que entre dos viejas y una nueva que produzca lo mismo, me quedo con la nueva, por seguridad y eficiencia.

No estoy valorando si debería haber centrales nucleares o cuantas, lógicamente si tienes una central, como mínimo tienes que tener otra. Portugal no tiene ninguna y en estos momentos no está pagando la electricidad más cara que Francia. No son necesidades comparables, pero tampoco estamos hablando de Luxemburgo o Andorra, sino de un país de 10.000.000


----------



## coscorron (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A repartir más millones, que todas las asociaciones han de llevarse su parte. Mientras eso si, las familias Españolas en riesgo de exclusión o que no tienen para comida o vivienda, importan entre poco y nada.
> 
> *MADRID AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA CON 2,4 MILLONES DE EUROS REPARTIDOS EN CINCO PROYECTOS PILOTADOS POR CINCO ONGS. *El área de Internacionalización del Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha destinado un monto de 2,4 millones de euros repartidos en un total de cinco proyectos, cada uno pilotado por una ONG (Unicef, Rescate Internacional, Acnur, Farmamundi y CESAL) y enfocado en un aspecto distinto. Estos proyectos proporcionan ayuda económica, atención sanitaria y psicosocial o el establecimiento de centros de alojamiento, así como neveras para el transporte de medicinas o ayudas específicas para personas con discapacidad que han quedado atrapadas. Así lo ha anunciado el delegado del área de Internacionalización, Santiago Saura (Cs), en el acto de presentación celebrado en los Jardines de Cecilio Rodríguez, en El Retiro, donde ha explicado que los proyectos están subvencionados con un presupuesto que oscila entre los 400.000 y 500.000 euros cada uno.



Pues de eso no les va a llegar a los ucranianos ni un duro o hrivna devaluada ... A lo sumo un par de chapas de esas de "Stand with UKraine"


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Los gerifaltes que dirigen y quienes gestionan la UE creen ciertamente en el neoliberalismo
y en sus mercados "libres". Acá, se están suicidando porque el capitalismo así se lo exige.
Por supuesto que ellos no sufrirán realmente, la carga recaerá en las clases trabajadoras,
no en los parásitos políticos.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Suiza recula y acepta que sus hospitales traten heridos de guerra ucranianos.*
Las autoridades suizas han autorizado que *155 niños ucranianos heridos en la guerra* sean tratados en territorio helvético, pese a que esta misma semana afirmó que no podía aceptar este tipo de acogidas en aras de su neutralidad, señaló hoy la prensa del país centroeuropeo.

Según el diario en alemán _Blick_, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores *ha dado luz verde a la llegada de estos niños heridos* tras una solicitud de la Embajada de Ucrania al presidente suizo *Ignazio Cassis*.

El lunes, 18 de julio, el mismo ministerio *se escudó en la tradicional política de neutralidad suiza* para argumentar el rechazo hasta entonces sistemático de heridos de guerra ucranianos, algo que suscitó críticas entre algunos medios y líderes políticos en el país.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Cualquiera que te lea pensará que EDF es una empresa privada y ahora mismo antes de la nacionalizacion, el estado francés tiene el 81% de las acciones.
> 
> Lo de la nacionalizacio



Cierto, no sé si existe una palabra mejor para este caso que nacionalización.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Digo que entre dos viejas y una nueva que produzca lo mismo, me quedo con la nueva, por seguridad y eficiencia.
> 
> No estoy valorando si debería haber centrales nucleares o cuantas, lógicamente si tienes una central, como mínimo tienes que tener otra. Portugal no tiene ninguna y en estos momentos no está pagando la electricidad más cara que Francia. No son necesidades comparables, pero tampoco estamos hablando de Luxemburgo o Andorra, sino de un país de 10.000.000



No, a ver yo lo decía en el sentido de la gestión de la energía... si tú tienes una central nuclear, esta produce una inmensidad, PERO no puedes desconectarla, con lo cual la gestión de la red se vuelve una locura... pero además si se te cae, por pongamos un pequeño problema técnico luego tienes que tener UNA TECNOLOGIA de respaldo, no vale la misma nuclear, ya que precisa un tiempo de arranque y no puedes dejar a la gente e industria sin esa energía... cuanto más produzca y más grande sea más grande es la central o centrales con TECNOLOGIAS alternativas que tienes que tener paradas y en preparación para evitar la desconexión de esa...

Si lo que produce una SOLA central lo diversificas en 10 como yo decía la CENTRAL de respaldo precisará ser inmensamente menor y por tanto su inversión será menos honerosa...

Pero vamos todo un desmadre esto de la nuclear...


----------



## kelden (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> "Las uvas de la IRA" gran película y recomendable...
> 
> Estás equivocado de cabo a rabo... Obama y Sánchez son el problema; dado que blanquean la realidad; no encienden nada, se dedican a controlar fuegos SOCIALES a través de voluntarios y estratificación social (los míos, sano, los otros, perversos)...
> 
> ...



Trump, Abascal o Lepen son el perro rabioso que suelta florentino cuando con Sanchez u Obama no le alcanza para prolongar el tingladillo. El fascismo es eso.

Por curiosidad .... cuantas cuentas falsas en las bahamas se han inventao Ferreras, Villarejo y florentino de Abascal? Ninguna, no? Pues toma nota.


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A repartir más millones, que todas las asociaciones han de llevarse su parte. Mientras eso si, las familias Españolas en riesgo de exclusión o que no tienen para comida o vivienda, importan entre poco y nada.
> 
> *MADRID AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA CON 2,4 MILLONES DE EUROS REPARTIDOS EN CINCO PROYECTOS PILOTADOS POR CINCO ONGS. *El área de Internacionalización del Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha destinado un monto de 2,4 millones de euros repartidos en un total de cinco proyectos, cada uno pilotado por una ONG (Unicef, Rescate Internacional, Acnur, Farmamundi y CESAL) y enfocado en un aspecto distinto. Estos proyectos proporcionan ayuda económica, atención sanitaria y psicosocial o el establecimiento de centros de alojamiento, así como neveras para el transporte de medicinas o ayudas específicas para personas con discapacidad que han quedado atrapadas. Así lo ha anunciado el delegado del área de Internacionalización, Santiago Saura (Cs), en el acto de presentación celebrado en los Jardines de Cecilio Rodríguez, en El Retiro, donde ha explicado que los proyectos están subvencionados con un presupuesto que oscila entre los 400.000 y 500.000 euros cada uno.




Os cuento como va esto.
De los 2,4 millones, 1 millón se irá en montar las oficinas de gestión, muebles, teléfonos, ordenadores, contratar a personal, etc...
Después unos 0,2-0,3 millones se gastará en publicidad, material de oficina, gasto corriente, gasto de representación, etc...
Luego otros 0,2-0,3 millones se gastará en viajes, estudios viarios de como realizar los proyectos, análisis de datos....

Luego los 0,8-0,9 que queden se comprarán medicinas, suministros varios de primera necesidad y se enviarán, si no se quedan por el camino. Y si hay suerte y queda algo, para otra vez publicidad con fotos entregando los paquetes que han hecho a los ucranianos. Las fotos con los paquetes más voluminosos para que parezca que hicieron la leche.

Pero que os voy a contar que no sepáis. Como engañan a la gente.


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Trump, Abascal o Lepen son el perro rabioso que suelta florentino cuando con Sanchez u Obama no le alcanza para prolongar el tingladillo.



Ya... y el camarero que no encuentra quíen le de más que el cuenco de arroz el MINERO QUE LOS VOTA... HASTA AHÍ LLEGO...

El problema es que a Sanchez y Obama les importa una mierda el MINERO, lo que quieren es que no pare la música en la hostelería...

Y con tu cantinela el MINERO SE MUERE; porque no entiende que el tal Sanchez y Obama NO QUIEREN PERROS RABIOSOS... 

Que es que...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jul 2022)

Siguen perdiendo los rusos, dice el tío este.




(ya leí varios hilos suyos en los últimos meses y siempre están perdiendo)


----------



## vil. (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> ...Por curiosidad .... cuantas cuentas falsas en las bahamas se han inventao Ferreras, Villarejo y florentino de Abascal? Ninguna, no? Pues toma nota.




Grande lo tuyo, con dos HUEVAZOS...

Por curiosidad: "Cuantos camareros hay en las listas del paro y camioneros..."

Por la misma curiosidad: "cuando hay desempleados que no aceptan las condiciones que le ofrece un empleador COMO SE LLAMA A QUIEN SÍ LAS ACEPTA, ESQUIROL CREO YO"

Por curiosidad: "te importa el camarero en las listas del paro o el camionero o... "

El minero se está muriendo en la mina Y TU LE RECOMIENDAS que REME UN POCO MAS, que en realidad su problema es que no salgan cuentas de Florentino o Abascal y... 

EL MINERO SE ESTA MURIENDO COHONES, déjate de BLANQUEAR su realidad Y ESCUCHA...


----------



## dabuti (22 Jul 2022)

El Gran Wyoming, sobre la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania: "Creo que la invasión era evitable"


En su visita a laSexta Noche para presentar su nuevo programa, 'Usted está aquí', El Gran Wyoming hizo su particular análisis de la OTAN y habló de cómo ha cambiado la relación de Occidente con Putin desde que decidió invadir Ucrania.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Caracalla (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Vacunados...


----------



## Prophet (22 Jul 2022)

Chips de lavadoras y tal...


----------



## Caracalla (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esas extrañas afirmaciones de Putin, de que la turbina sería intencionadamente mal reparada
> pueden tener cierto sentido.
> 
> En enero de 1982, el presidente Ronald Reagan aprobó un plan de la CIA para sabotear
> ...



Rusia debería decir:

Vamos a conectar la turbina, si hay algún problema con ella, lo vamos a considerar un acto de Guerra de Canadá contra la Federación y lanzaremos un ataque con misiles balísticos Sarmat contra sus principales ciudades.

Si alguien de algún servicio de inteligencia considera que hay algo que nos debe decir antes de que conectemos la turbina, queda a su responsabilidad llevar a la extinción la vida en Canadá o no hacerlo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Las potencias capitalistas fueron las que crearon tanto el nazismo como el comunismo. Y no las naciones en si mismas, sino las corporaciones que las controlan. Y ya he dejado claro que la izquierda cuando alcanza el poder total, es igual de fascista que la derecha, no se permite la disidencia. Son sectas.



Por un lado dices que las ideologías son creadas e implementadas por ciertos poderes ocultos (corporaciones) para dividir a las sociedades, de manera que las naciones divididas contra si mismas no puedan prevalecer, entiendo que sobre esos poderes ocultos que las dominan. Por otro lado criticas que no se permita la disidencia, es decir que nadie puede sostener ni propagar ninguna ideología diferente de la oficial. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Hay ideologías "nocivas" que dividen a la sociedad, propagadas por las corporaciones, e ideologías "sanas", supongo que las que te gustan a ti, en nombre de las que sí es lícito disentir? 

Me parece que tienes ésto en tu cabecita:


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Os cuento como va esto.
> De los 2,4 millones, 1 millón se irá en montar las oficinas de gestión, muebles, teléfonos, ordenadores, contratar a personal, etc...
> Después unos 0,2-0,3 millones se gastará en publicidad, material de oficina, gasto corriente, gasto de representación, etc...
> Luego otros 0,2-0,3 millones se gastará en viajes, estudios viarios de como realizar los proyectos, análisis de datos....
> ...



Te lo cuento de otra manera.

Contratar cosas para servir en el extranjero es, como poco, ineficiente. Sería más práctico comprar en cercanía y con entrega en destino.

Tampoco tienes posibilidad real de que lo comprado aquí sea recepcionado en el culo el mundo y que te den razón de lo recibido en un idioma que ...y por una persona que... ¿Quien comprueba que existe el receptor y que el lugar es el debido? Que merezca la pena comprar aquí para envíar allí ¿Seguimos?

Es el mejor coladero de trampas. Así que seguro que hay alguno que otro que lo ve y lo usa.

Esos en concreto ni idea y desde luego habrá también personas maravillosas que dejarán su tiempo y su esfuerzo para que pueda hacerse bien, pero no lo puedes garantizar


----------



## carlosito (22 Jul 2022)

Las acciones en el frente de Kherson se intensifican. Eso incluye bombardeos y acciones bélicas en ambos bandos dónde últimamente se presentan con mayor frecuencia acciones ofensivas de las fuerzas ucranianas que resultan siendo rechazadas con grandes pérdidas para los primeros.

No quiero ser reiterativo con hacer paralelismos con Siria, pero esto recuerda los sucesivos ataques de los insurgentes en plazas que recién tomaba el ejército sirio ya fuera en el suroeste, o la escuela militar de Aleppo. La diferencia es que se tiene como bando contrario el ejército ruso que es mucho más potente en artillería y sistemas de reconocimiento al enemigo, a la vez que puede destruir zonas de almacenamiento y concentración de tropas lo que dificulta realizar una ofensiva cómo tal para el ejército ucraniano.

Sin duda estos ataques precisos causan pérdidas materiales y humanas considerables (algunos la estiman la cuarta parte de las globales). por lo que se evidencia que solo hay recursos para una ofensiva a mediano plazo, y encima con una desventaja en cuanto a potencia de artillería y medios de apoyo.

Sin embargo el actual gobierno (por no decir régimen) se mantiene. En medio de disputas internas con diferentes grupos de poder y una supuesta presencia de espías rusos en el gabinete de gobierno, se menciona la acumulación de poder de Andriy Yermak, jefe de la oficina del presidente quién controla a su vez el nombramiento de otros cargos importantes. Yermak es acusado por la congresista estadounidense Victoria Spartz de una serie de acusaciones graves como retrasar compra de armamento y suministrar información clave a Rusia y Bielorrusia durante la guerra. Pese a ello, Zelensky no ha mencionado nada al respecto de este caso, y Yermak parece llevarse incluso bien con la inteligencia británica en Kiev.

¿Que será lo que ocurre en el fondo? En el exterior hay inquietudes con respecto a lo que ocurre en la capital y temas como el suministro de armas se ven seriamente afectadas. Todo esto marca el desarrollo de una guerra que parece extenderse en el tiempo. La incertidumbre sigue.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jul 2022)

no son los griegos, la poblacion, cono, es su puto gobierno traidor que los han vendido por 4 perras a EEUU/ue


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La versión que yo leí hace muchos años era "El Don apacible".
Me gusto.


----------



## aurariola (22 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, los gobernantes en Europa, son el reflejo de sus votantes.
> El 40% de los griegos, votó por el gobierno actual de Nueva Democracia.
> Que nadie se engañe.
> 
> ...



y lo que es peor tiene turquia al lado........ turquia ya invadio y se a quedado un trozo de siria, tambien jodio armenia y se a quedado con nagorno karabag y un corredor en territorio armenio y si no es por rusia....... 
cuando la union europea implosione y la otan este K.O ira a por grecia.........


----------



## cryfar74 (22 Jul 2022)

Curiosa forma de imponer sanciones retirándolas por el camino....

Desde cuando importo la seguridad de los ciudadanos cuando las sanciones fueron contra Siria, Iran o Venezuela, precisamente las sanciones son para provocar el mal de la población.


*
La UE levanta las sanciones sobre el mantenimiento y la operación de aviones de fabricación occidental *

La Unión Europea en el séptimo paquete de sanciones, publicado el 21 de julio de 2022, levantó la prohibición del suministro de determinados bienes y servicios para la industria aeronáutica a Rusia.


El documento señala que el suministro de bienes de la industria de la aviación a Rusia está permitido en la medida necesaria para garantizar los estándares de seguridad de la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional (OACI).


*REGLAMENTO (UE) 2022/1269 DEL CONSEJO


de fecha 21 de julio de 2022*


(6) A fin de salvaguardar el proceso de establecimiento de normas técnicas industriales de la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional (OACI), la Decisión (PESC) 2022/1271 permite compartir asistencia técnica con Rusia en relación con bienes y tecnología de aviación en este marco específico .


6. Con el fin de apoyar el proceso de establecimiento de normas industriales técnicas de la Organización de Aviación Civil Internacional (OACI), la Decisión (PESC) 2022/1271 autoriza el intercambio de asistencia técnica con Rusia para productos y tecnologías de aviación dentro de este marco específico.

https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=OJ:L:2022:193:FULL&from=EN


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De bicoca nada... lo que es es una gran cagada, que reza para no salte por los aires, ya que SEGURO para accidentes, si tiene, lo tendrá muy limitadito, que NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO viendo lo que ha acontecido con cada uno de los accidentes te va a asegurar... así que el SEGURO corre a cargo del estado y A REZAR... eso sin contar que no deje de llover, que esa es otra...
> 
> La nuclear es de una carestía tan inmensa que salvo que la APUNTALE un estado no hay compañía que la haga y lo que es más DESASTROSO, no hay SEGURO que te garantice ningún accidente grave...
> 
> ...



Eres un cuñado premium y muy pesado por cierto


----------



## eolico (22 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia debería decir:
> 
> Vamos a conectar la turbina, si hay algún problema con ella, lo vamos a considerar un acto de Guerra de Canadá contra la Federación y lanzaremos un ataque con misiles balísticos Sarmat contra sus principales ciudades.
> 
> Si alguien de algún servicio de inteligencia considera que hay algo que nos debe decir antes de que conectemos la turbina, queda a su responsabilidad llevar a la extinción la vida en Canadá o no hacerlo.



Lo que propones, no solo esta fuera de toda proporcion y logica, sino que ademas quien debe de mover el culo con la turbina es Alemania (por necesidad y porque son los que se han inventado las sanciones).


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Siguen perdiendo los rusos, dice el tío este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe de informarse en el hilo de txusky, donde Rusia lleva sin combustible, sin tanques y con decenas de miles de soldados muertos desde abril.

El avance negativo de Ucrania es todo un éxito.


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Bajas oficiales del DNR desde el 1 de enero hasta el 22 de julio de 2022:

Militar:

Muertos - 2.441
Heridos - 10144

Civiles:

Muertos - 754
Heridos - 2457









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El secuaz de Kolomoyskyy, el asaltante Korban, que dirige la Volkssturm de Dnipropetrovsk, no puede volver a Ucrania. Le quitaron el pasaporte en la frontera y no se le permite entrar en Ucrania. Lo que da a entender que el decreto que priva a Kolomoisky y Korban de la ciudadanía ucraniana es auténtico. En consecuencia, los cuadros de Kolomoysky en Dnipropetrovsk serán sustituidos por los leales a la banda de Zelensky y sus amos.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El MI-6 transmitió a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor que Putin había acordado en Teherán un lote de drones para las tropas rusas. Por otra parte, se alcanzaron acuerdos para crear varias oficinas de diseño conjuntas que producirían drones en Rusia basándose en las fábricas de aviones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, ha llegado a Turquía.
Se espera que se firme un acuerdo sobre las exportaciones de grano desde los puertos ucranianos.
También habrá una reunión con el ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, en la que se espera que se trate la situación en el norte de Siria y las amenazas turcas de lanzar otro ataque contra los kurdos sirios, además de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Se aprueban nuevas tarifas de servicios públicos en la región de Zaporizhzhya en los territorios controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas... y son mucho más bajas que en el resto de Ucrania

- el gas es más barato en unas 5,3 veces

- agua caliente - 2,3 veces más barata

- calefacción - 2,6 veces

- Electricidad - 1,8 veces.

Los preparativos para el referéndum están en plena marcha.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Un gran número de combatientes ucranianos capturados por "*O*tvazhnykh" cerca de Seversk

La táctica de los "temerarios" está demostrando su eficacia. Rodear la ciudad, destruir las unidades ucranianas en las afueras y expulsar a los militantes de la zona residencial está dando resultados. El ritmo de la ofensiva es más lento, pero las bajas entre nuestros combatientes y civiles son mínimas. Y los Banderovitas, se rendirán o morirán de todos modos.
#exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Veraz (22 Jul 2022)

Resumen de los avances rusos:


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad detiene en Crimea a un militante cómplice que planeaba atentados terroristas

El detenido, de 35 años y residente en San Petersburgo, planeaba cruzar ilegalmente la frontera rusa y unirse a los nazis ucranianos para participar en el sabotaje contra los militares y civiles rusos. El aspirante a militante había dejado su trabajo de antemano, había comprado camuflaje y había seguido un curso acelerado de formación táctica y con armas de fuego.
Por el momento, la cuestión de su castigo ya se está resolviendo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

"Ayuda a los refugiados": los pedófilos británicos viajan a Polonia con el pretexto de la ayuda humanitaria a los niños ucranianos - Independient

Lo informa el periódico británico Independent, citando a la Agencia Nacional del Crimen (NCA).

Según la NCA, al menos diez personas condenadas anteriormente por delitos sexuales contra menores han llegado a Polonia desde el inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Turquía, Ucrania y la ONU firman un acuerdo sobre la exportación de cereales

El documento fue firmado por el Ministro de Infraestructuras de Ucrania, el Ministro de Defensa de Turquía y el Secretario General de la ONU. El mismo documento será firmado por representantes de Rusia, Turquía y la ONU.

La parte ucraniana controlará los puertos de Odessa, Chornomorsk y Yuzhnyy. Por el momento no está prevista la presencia de otros buques en estos puertos, salvo los que deben garantizar la exportación de cereales y productos alimenticios y fertilizantes relacionados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Un nuevo Tornado de fuego destruye las posiciones de las AFU

El MLRS ruso Tornado-G de 122 mm ha sustituido al famoso Grads y cuenta con un sistema de control de fuego más avanzado con navegación por satélite y un ordenador de cálculo balístico que permite la designación automática de objetivos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Insignificancia a la que ha caido este infraser:



Tu para ser veraz en tus mierda post mejor te vas al puto ijnore, caralerdo


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Unidades militares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estarán estacionadas permanentemente en la región de Kherson

El jefe de la administración cívico-militar de la región, Volodymyr Saldo, afirmó que ya se está estudiando la cuestión de la presencia permanente de unidades del ejército ruso, y no sólo durante una operación militar especial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)

"Estados Unidos se ha apoderado cínicamente y mantiene el control de las regiones de Siria donde se extraen ilícitamente hidrocarburos", criticó este viernes el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú.

"Los militares estadounidenses se han apoderado cínicamente y mantienen el control de las regiones de Siria donde se extraen ilícitamente hidrocarburos y, de hecho, roban los recursos minerales a un Estado soberano", criticó este viernes el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú.

En una reunión con su homólogo turco, Hulusi Akar, Shoigú destacó que la prolongada presencia de los militares estadounidenses en Siria viola las normas internacionales. Además, recordó que son ilegítimas las sanciones unilaterales impuestas por Washington contra el Gobierno oficial del país.

Las bases militares de EE.UU. en Siria entrenan a combatientes de grupos terroristas, denunció el ministro ruso, y recordó que es necesario mantener el alto al fuego en la república árabe.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

Esta gente vive en su mundo aparte, parecen niños pequeños, todos firman el documento, pero ellos no firman con Rusia, lo hacen con otros paises y estos son los que firman con Rusia. La pregunta sería ¿Que confianza puede tener pues Rusia de que cumpla el acuerdo Ucrania? Con decir que no lo firmaron con Rusia. Ahora tenía que plantarse Rusia y decir que o firman el acuerdo con ellos o que no se la juegan a que luego lo incumplan (Que ya sabemos que lo firmado por determinados paises no es que tenga de todos modos mucha validez)

*crania y Rusia se aprestan a sellar acuerdo con la ONU y Turquía para exportar granos*
*Rusia *y *Ucrania *se aprestan a sellar este viernes un acuerdo a través de Turquía y la ONU para reanudar la exportación de granos y aliviar la grave crisis alimentaria mundial, un avance diplomático en este conflicto que continúa en el terreno con la fuerte ofensiva de Moscú en el este ucraniano.

Este es el primer acuerdo importante sellado por ambas partes desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

El consejero presidencial ucraniano Mijailo Podoliak dijo que *su país solo firmará el acuerdo con la ONU y Turquía* y que evitará un trato directo con Rusia.

"*Ucrania no va a firmar ningún documento con Rusia. Firmamos un acuerdo con Turquía y la ONU y nos comprometemos con ellos*. Rusia firmará un acuerdo espejo" con esas dos partes, afirmó Podoliak en Twitter.

*Ucrania *sólo firmará el acuerdo sobre el desbloqueo de las exportaciones de cereales con la ONU y Turquía *y tendrá una "respuesta militar" en caso de una "provocación" rusa tras el convenio*, ha dicho este viernes un asesor presidencial ucraniano.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

Y seguimos gastando dinero, pequeñas cantidades pero que van sumando.

*España aporta 250.000 euros para reforzar la seguridad de las centrales nucleares en Ucrania*
España aportará 250.000 euros para reforzar la seguridad de las centrales nucleares en Ucrania, según ha indicado el Gobierno después de que el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, haya mantenido sendas reuniones con el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, y el ministro de Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares.


Por cierto, al ritmo que vamos, vamos a tener que bajar ese 15% energético y además enviar energia a otros paises:

*Bruselas dice que España podría enviar a otros países la energía que ahorre*
La *Comisión Europea* (UE) subrayó este viernes la *importancia de las interconexiones de gas* entre *España *y el resto de la Unión Europea y recordó que la energía que España podría economizar con el plan de Bruselas para reducir un 15 % el consumo de gas hasta la próxima primavera, podría servir a otros.

"Hay interconexiones importantes de gas entre España y Francia. El grado de interconexión es del 30 % y eso supone que *varios millones de metros cúbicos de gas pueden ser transferidos de España al resto de Europa*",


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu para ser veraz en tus mierda post mejor te vas al puto ijnore, caralerdo



Me sumo.
El troll de baratillo de "el veraz" al ignore. Voilá


----------



## coscorron (22 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y seguimos gastando dinero, pequeñas cantidades pero que van sumando.
> 
> *España aporta 250.000 euros para reforzar la seguridad de las centrales nucleares en Ucrania*
> España aportará 250.000 euros para reforzar la seguridad de las centrales nucleares en Ucrania, según ha indicado el Gobierno después de que el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, haya mantenido sendas reuniones con el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, y el ministro de Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares.
> ...



Queremos vuestros gas ... Primer aviso !!! Entre tanto los hombres de negro se preparan ...


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Acción de asalto reportada por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el sureste de Soledar

Hay combates activos y fuego de artillería ruso en la zona entre Soledar y la ciudad de Bakhmutskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (22 Jul 2022)

Esto ya es un mierdahilo hecho y derecho. Cero información, nada que no sea una panda de putinófilos cacareando sus lamentos.

Perdieron y lo saben.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Jul 2022)

⚡ Un gran número de militantes ucranianos fueron capturados por las fuerzas "O" cerca de Seversk


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

Sobre la situación en Pokrovske (al este de las afueras de Artemivsk). Nuestras tropas han tomado parte del asentamiento, y las batallas callejeras continúan dentro. El enemigo aún controla la parte norte del asentamiento. La lucha continúa. El enemigo está apilando activamente la artillería.

La captura de Pokrovskoye significará que la línea defensiva de Klinovoye-Pokrovskoye, que cubría Artemivsk después de la pérdida de Popasna, ha sido completamente rota.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





*Situación en la dirección Soledar a las 16.00 horas del 22 de julio de 2022*​​Las fuerzas aliadas están bombardeando las posiciones ucranianas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Los combates continúan en los alrededores de Bilohivka y Berestove y Pokrovske.​​El sector Seversky:​​▪ El mando de las AFU espera una ofensiva intensificada de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre Seversk. Se están construyendo fortificaciones para reforzar las posiciones en la zona del asentamiento.​​▪ El 80º bn de reconocimiento del sep, que participa en la defensa de la ciudad, ha sido subordinado al batallón de defensa, dos de cuyas compañías han perdido más del 50% de sus efectivos debido a los constantes ataques de fuego.​​▪ Al mismo tiempo, se están haciendo preparativos para que los soldados de las AFU más preparados para el combate se retiren de Seversk en caso de un inminente avance de las defensas.​​En la zona de Soledar:​​▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas intentan mantener la línea Yakovlevka-Soledar-Pokrovske. Al mismo tiempo, en medio del incesante fuego de artillería y la ofensiva aliada, el personal de algunas unidades se niega a realizar tareas de combate.​​▪ Los soldados de la 72ª Brigada y de la 24ª Brigada se retiran de las posiciones de vanguardia en las afueras del este de Soledar debido al pánico.​​▪ Además, las unidades del 10º Destacamento que operan en la zona de 4 km al norte de Berestovoye han sido rotadas. El área alrededor de este asentamiento, así como en Belogorovka y Pisetskyi está siendo minada.​​▪ Los equipos de artillería aliados atacaron las zonas de concentración de la 14ª Brigada en Belogorovka, Zvanovka, Pereezdnoye, Soledar y Berestovo. Se destruyeron varios APCs y un bastión.​​▪ Fuerzas aliadas atrincheradas en las afueras de Ivano-Daryivka.​​En el sector de Bakhmutov:​​▪Las unidades de la PMC de Wagner han ocupado la parte sur de Pokrovskoye, cuya liberación total permitirá el acceso a las afueras del este de Bakhmut (Artemivka).​​▪ En la propia Bakhmut, se están llevando a cabo preparativos activos para un asedio a largo plazo de la ciudad. Se ha desplegado un pelotón de tanques en la empresa Voda Bakhmut.​​▪ Se están estableciendo puntos fuertes cerca de la carretera Bakhmut-Bakhmut. Los radares de contrabatería están desplegados en los alrededores de Shumy y Vasyukovka​​




Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me



​


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Jul 2022)

⚡se informa sobre asaltos de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en el sureste de Soledar

Acciones ofensivas activas y fuego de artillería ruso en el área entre Soledar y Bakhmut.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El campo magnético no solo tiene menos fuerza, sino boquetes. Y además de las típicas radiaciones, existen unas partículas de alta energía con muy mala leche ¿sabe? atraviesan metales como si fuese papel.



Bueno, bueno, bueno. Conozco unas partículas de alta energia que pueden hacer todo eso, se llaman HAARP y no hace falta irse al sol, solo a Gakona y a Sura, busquelas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (22 Jul 2022)

Sin comentarios


----------



## terro6666 (22 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1131888
> 
> 
> ⚡ Un gran número de militantes ucranianos fueron capturados por las fuerzas "O" cerca de Seversk



Un gran número son 12?


----------



## delhierro (22 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Trump, Abascal o Lepen son el perro rabioso que suelta florentino cuando con Sanchez u Obama no le alcanza para prolongar el tingladillo. El fascismo es eso.
> 
> Por curiosidad .... cuantas cuentas falsas en las bahamas se han inventao Ferreras, Villarejo y florentino de Abascal? Ninguna, no? Pues toma nota.



La propiedad de los medios de producción , las cosas no cambian demasiado por mucho que nos vendan la burra. Los fascistas quieren un estado fuerte donde las industrias ( trabajando o no para el estado como en el rearme aleman ) sigan dando dividendos a sus dueños. Los rojos quieren que esas empresas no tengan dueños. Que sean de todo el estado, de los trabajadores, o una mezcla.

Los dueños pueden o no estar de acuerdo con Abascal, pero una mano fuerte que aplaque las quejas y que les deje la propiedad ...siempre sera aceptada. 

Un cambio en la propiedad , se atacara a muerte.

No hay más. Como los medios son de los mismos, cualquiera que quiera, no digo quitarles el tinglado, simplemente que paguen impuestos como los de abajo, sera sepultado por miles de historias de terror perfectamente inventadas. El coletas no era Lenin , pues claro, si hubiera pedido las fabricas la plebe no lo hubiera entendido ( no habia suficiente hambre ) , solo un reformista que tuvo ideas locas como que la hija de botin tuviera que pagar sucesiones ( cosa que no hacen mediante ingeniria fiscal )como cualquiera al que sus padres le dejen algo más que un par de pisos de 60m.


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> Where have all the flowers gone fue una canción protesta de la época de Vietnam. escrita por Pete Seeger, un trio la canto (The Kingtons) popularizando pensando que era tradicional tuviendo que rectificar su autoría posteriormente. Marlene Dietrich la canto en Ingles, frances y aleman a partir del año 1962.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte.

El tema sale al final de una película española de voluntarios en Bosnia " Un dia perfecto "

Sale al final de la película, está lloviendo y repasando los personajes de la película que vuelven a su dia a dia en la lluvia y en la guerra.

Las imagenes con esa música es impresionante y más con su significado. Perfectamente aplicable ese momento a esta guerra.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Jul 2022)

Feas y gordas.


----------



## Julc (22 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1131888
> 
> 
> ⚡ Un gran número de militantes ucranianos fueron capturados por las fuerzas "O" cerca de Seversk



Esas calvas no son de cuarentones.


----------



## Julc (22 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *La guerra rusa en Ucrania dificulta la investigación en el CERN*
> 
> *La organización cesa las colaboraciones con instituciones rusas, lo que supone retrasos en la ejecución de los proyectos por falta de materias primas, tecnologías, financiación y expertise *
> 
> ...



Vaya, ahora que iban a descubrir si el gato de Schwarzenegger/ Schrödinger estaba vivo o muerto.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por Turquía…son ellos los que lo suministran al funcionar como nodo tanto del gas ruso como de otras repúblicas exsoviéticas…
> 
> 
> Como troll del otanfato muy flojo para estar en este foro…



Cambiamos Ucrania por Turquía, es decir seguimos igual.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Jul 2022)

Y te contaré un secreto, no son vírgenes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

El atentado de Sarajevo, así comenzó la Primera Guerra Mundial. *Gavrilo Princip asesinó el 28 de junio de 1914 al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero al trono austrohúngaro, desencadenando definitivamente la I Guerra Mundial*. que causó 30 millones de muertos y la destrucción de Europa y el imperio Otomano . La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue consecuencia de la primera y causó 70 millones de muertos y la próxima que vendrá tiene su origen en las tensiones derivadas de los acuerdos que conformaron el mundo actual.

Gavrilo Princip nació en la remota aldea de Obljaj, cerca de Bosansko Grahovo, el 13 de julio de 1894
Era el segundo de los nueve hijos que tuvieron sus padres, de los cuales seis murieron en la infancia.

La madre de Princip, Marija, quería ponerle el nombre de su difunto hermano Špiro, pero lo llamaron Gavrilo ante la insistencia de un sacerdote ortodoxo oriental local, quien afirmó que nombrar al niño enfermo como el arcángel Gabriel le ayudaría a sobrevivir.



Marija y Petar Princip, 1927.

Como una familia de serbios, los Princip se adhirieron a la fe cristiana ortodoxa serbia.

Los padres de Princip, Petar y Marija eran agricultores pobres que vivían de la pequeña tierra que poseían.
Además, pertenecían a una clase de campesinos cristianos conocidos como _kmeti_ (siervos), que a menudo eran oprimidos por sus terratenientes musulmanes.

este joven serbio de Bosnia de 19 años, un tirador sin experiencia, mató al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero del Imperio Austrohúngaro, del que Bosnia era entonces una remota provincia, y a su esposa, Sofía, después de encontrarse con ellos por casualidad: ni el asesino ni sus víctimas tenían previsto estar en el sitio en el que se cruzaron. Ya que el cochero se confundió de camino y se metió por un puente por el que no debía pasar.

Con dos certeros e improbables disparos, destruyó el mundo tal y como se conocía hasta entonces.










*Gavrilo Princip - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org









*Atentado de Sarajevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com




*El viaje de Biden al Medio Oriente

En Israel,* fue tan encantador como Trump, con una gran sonrisa y palabras de amor para el pueblo israelí y su milagroso país. Pero a diferencia de Trump, en lugar de una ofensiva de encanto, *el encanto fue ofensivo. Iba acompañado de posiciones sustantivas nada menos que humillantes.*

*Biden no visitaría el Muro Occidental,* el símbolo icónico de la conexión de 4000 años del pueblo judío con la ciudad santa de Jerusalén. 

Biden *quitó la bandera israelí de su automóvil y condujo hasta el hospital Augusta Victoria en el este de Jerusalén, negándose a ser acompañado por ningún representante israelí. *

Biden luego *fue a visitar al líder de la Autoridad Palestina* Mahmoud Abbas en Belén *y le arrojó más dinero a pesar de la negativa de Abbas a poner fin al programa de "pagar por matar"* que incentiva a los terroristas palestinos a asesinar judíos. 

* El viaje de Biden a Arabia Saudita *tampoco tuvo la sustancia y no generó la buena voluntad que Trump creó cinco años antes. *Las partes ni siquiera pudieron ponerse de acuerdo sobre lo que habían discutido, ni sobre el significado de lo que se había logrado.* Y Biden se quedó en gran parte con las manos vacías en su esfuerzo por aumentar la producción de petróleo, una solicitud patética dada la capacidad de Estados Unidos para aumentar la suya. 


No sé si éstos son unos exagerados o la cosa fue tan mala.

Desde luego en esta semana según Hispan TV hay acuerdo entre Iran y Rusia para invertir en campos petrolíferos, conversación telefónica entre Arabia y Rusia sobre petróleo.

Irán lleva tiempo por Venezuela...¿Cuánto petróleo controlan entre los cuatro?


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El mercenario sueco Selander Patryani.
Eliminado junto con un grupo de fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Avdiivka. El grupo fue objeto de un intenso fuego de artillería.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (22 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un gran número de militantes ucranianos fueron capturados por las fuerzas "O" cerca de Seversk



Son prisioneros rusos y las fotos tienen 40 días.


----------



## carlosito (22 Jul 2022)

Aquí se menciona sobre las acusaciones sobre Andrei Yermak..parece que el gobierno ucraniano está salpicado de todo. Traducción imperfecta de un fragmento del artículo.






__





Who is behind new "Yermak case" and how it threatens Ukraine


American congresswoman Victoria Spartz has appealed to Joe Biden with a demand to brief on the dealings of Andriy Yermak, Volodymyr Zelenskyy’s Chief-of-Staff.



english.nv.ua





Quién está detrás del nuevo "caso Yermak" y cómo amenaza a Ucrania

La republicana Victoria Spartz, quien dejó Ucrania hace 22 años y ahora es congresista del estado estadounidense de Indiana, hizo pública su petición. En él, llamó a Zelenskyy a buscar una solución al "problema interno persistente" en la forma de Yermak.

Lea también:
Ucrania cae cinco puestos en el ranking mundial de corrupción
La víspera, Spartz dirigió una carta abierta al presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, con una propuesta para proporcionar al Congreso información sobre Yermak con el fin de "confirmar o negar varias acusaciones graves" contra el jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, refiriéndose a información sobre sus "conexiones con Rusia" . Parte de la carta quedó clasificada.

Spartz presentó seis acusaciones importantes contra Yermak:


Filtrar información a Bielorrusia y, en última instancia, a Rusia sobre la operación de Ucrania para capturar el "Grupo Wagner", que condujo a su fracaso;
Mal manejo de negociaciones de paz fallidas con Rusia antes de la guerra;
Asegurar a los líderes ucranianos que no se produciría ningún ataque de Rusia este febrero, contrariamente a la inteligencia occidental, para evitar que Ucrania se preparara adecuadamente para la guerra;
Sabotear Kherson y dárselo a los rusos para preparar la tragedia del batallón "Azov";
Retrasar las compras de equipos militares urgentes a través del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania y exigir condiciones irrazonables o incluso ilegales;
 Retrasar deliberadamente a través del diputado Oleg Tatarov el nombramiento de un fiscal anticorrupción independiente.
Tatarov estaba en el centro de atención de Spartz. Según ella, al tratarse de la lucha contra la corrupción en la Fiscalía, postergó por más de un año el nombramiento del titular del organismo independiente anticorrupción, por lo que la Fiscalía Especializada Anticorrupción (SAPO) y el La Oficina Nacional Anticorrupción (NABU) dejó de funcionar.


----------



## Red Star (22 Jul 2022)

__





Corrupción: - James Woolsey, exdirector de la CIA: Los EEUU manipulan las elecciones de otros países "en interés de la democracia"


roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Son prisioneros rusos y las fotos tienen 40 días.



demuestralo


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No tronco, yo soy apolítico. Ni he votado jamás, y mucho menos militado en ningún partido. Otra cosa es que sienta simpatía por algunas posturas conservadores, pero también las siento por otras de izquierda. Y no me diga que soy de centro, que no. Yo prohibiría todos los partidos y crearía una meritocracia. Cátedras en las universidades para cada cartera ministerial, y que el mejor de la promoción sea el ministro de 'X'. Y el segundo, el vice. Y así con todo. Basta de vende-motos usurpando funciones para las que no están preparados, como Antoñito el Sepulturero.



¿Cátedras en universidades públicas o privadas? Ya sabemos cómo se inflan las notas en las privadas, que ya vienen infladas de colegios e institutos privados. Supongo que acceso gratuito para TODO el que quiera estudiar en todos los niveles de la educación, porque si no su meritocracia de va por el retrete. En fin, actualmente inviable.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El atentado de Sarajevo, así comenzó la Primera Guerra Mundial. *Gavrilo Princip asesinó el 28 de junio de 1914 al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero al trono austrohúngaro, desencadenando definitivamente la I Guerra Mundial*. que causó 30 millones de muertos y la destrucción de Europa y el imperio Otomano . La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue consecuencia de la primera y causó 70 millones de muertos y la próxima que vendrá tiene su origen en las tensiones derivadas de los acuerdos que conformaron el mundo actual.
> 
> Gavrilo Princip nació en la remota aldea de Obljaj, cerca de Bosansko Grahovo, el 13 de julio de 1894
> Era el segundo de los nueve hijos que tuvieron sus padres, de los cuales seis murieron en la infancia.
> ...



Vamos...que el cochero se confundio...y al bueno de Gavrilo se le ocurrio ese dia coger la charraska y metersela en el bolsillo...TODO TODO TODO ...POR CAUSALIDAD...


----------



## ZARGON (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

La formación y la preparación para el combate de la Brigada Odessa, que participará en la liberación de Ucrania en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Odessa, están a punto de concluir en la región de Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me sumo.
> El troll de baratillo de "el veraz" al ignore. Voilá



Yo tb al ignore


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

*Principal del acuerdo sobre la "cuestión del grano":*

▪El acuerdo implica la exportación de grano ucraniano a través del Mar Negro desde 3 puertos (Odessa, Chernomorsk, Yuzhny), con un plazo de 120 días con posibilidad de prórroga.

▪El acuerdo no prevé escoltas militares para los buques.

▪Los buques serán inspeccionados en busca de armas tanto al entrar como al salir del Mar Negro. Los representantes rusos también tendrán acceso.

▪El movimiento completo de barcos para la exportación de alimentos podría comenzar en un par de semanas.

▪Las partes confían en que las rutas acordadas en el acuerdo son seguras.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

*Declaración de Sergei Shoigu tras la firma del acuerdo en Turquía:*

▪ Los documentos firmados están vinculados y son un solo paquete.
El ▪1º de ellos es el Memorándum, que prevé una conexión con la ONU para eliminar diversas restricciones a las exportaciones de productos agrícolas y fertilizantes rusos al mercado mundial
▪El segundo documento define el procedimiento para exportar grano y productos agrícolas ucranianos desde los puertos controlados por Ucrania.

El segundo documento se basa en un mecanismo propuesto por Rusia, que incluye un corredor humanitario marítimo a través del cual los buques comerciales puedan entrar y regresar con seguridad a los puertos del Mar Negro controlados por Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (22 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia debería decir:
> 
> Vamos a conectar la turbina, si hay algún problema con ella, lo vamos a considerar un acto de Guerra de Canadá contra la Federación y lanzaremos un ataque con misiles balísticos Sarmat contra sus principales ciudades.
> 
> Si alguien de algún servicio de inteligencia considera que hay algo que nos debe decir antes de que conectemos la turbina, queda a su responsabilidad llevar a la extinción la vida en Canadá o no hacerlo.



De ponerse en ese plan hay tiempo.

No me sea nervioso.


----------



## kelden (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Grande lo tuyo, con dos HUEVAZOS...
> 
> Por curiosidad: "Cuantos camareros hay en las listas del paro y camioneros..."
> 
> ...



Si, con Abascal que votó contra los eres de la pandemia, contra subir el SMI, contra cualquier mejora por pequeña que sea para los currelas, contra la pequeñísima reforma laboral, etc....etc... vamos a atar los perros con longaniza.   Vaya huevazos le echais.

Abascal, cuando estés comiendo de la basura te dirá que caces un negro y te lo comas ... 

Siempre estais con la misma historia: a uno que no puede comer no le importa lo que gane Florentino. Pues claro que le importa, hombre. Para que Floren tenga todo, miles y miles y miles no tienen que tener nada. La tarta no es infinita. Tienes pinta de ser economista. Que sepas que no eres un científico, eres un vendedor de crecepelo que se empeña en convencer al que se parte el lomo en la obra o al que se levanta a las 3 a ordeñar las vacas, para no salir de pobres en la puñetera vida mientras otros se inflan a ganar dinero tocándose los cojones, que el mundo es así en virtud de la sagrada propiedad privada y el divino mercado.

Joer ..... Abascal, Trump y Jesús Gil la santísima trinidad a la que deben adorar los currelas de este mundo ....   

Mira ... Hace muchos años, cuando había caballerías para las labores agrícolas, los mulos y caballos siempre tenían una bandada de pajarillos detrás. La razón era que entre las boñigas de los caballos siempre había granos de avena o cebada o trigo sin digerir. Pues los pajaricos ahí andaban escarbando en la mierda para comerse el poco grano aprovechable que quedara. Abascal y tu nos estais diciendo que nuestra guerra es con los negros y moros para ver quien se queda la boñiga más gorda que cagan el Floren o la Botina. Eso ofrece Abascal. Y te lo ofrece sembrando el odio contra esa pobre gente y diciéndote que le vas a deber un favor, que gracias a él vas a tener más mierda p'a escarbar.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, los gobernantes en Europa, son el reflejo de sus votantes.
> El 40% de los griegos, votó por el gobierno actual de Nueva Democracia.
> Que nadie se engañe.
> 
> ...



Un buen migo mío, además muy bien ilustrado, casi un erudito en ciertos temas, mantiene una posición cercana a la tuya cuando habla de nuestros compatriotas. Yo le suelo corregir haciéndole ver que la gente aquí (y valga para Grecia o resto de Europa) es así, por que les han lavado el cerebro durante décadas para volverlos decadentes. Le suelo hacer el símil de lo sucedido con la tripulación de Ulises (Odisea) cuando arriban a la isla de Circe, la hechicera, la cual los transforma en bestias. Y Ulises, en lugar de mirarlos con los ojos de la repugnancia, lucha por atrapar a la bruja y obligarla a devolverles a su estado original. Espero que entiendas qué quiero decir.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno. Conozco unas partículas de alta energia que pueden hacer todo eso, se llaman HAARP y no hace falta irse al sol, solo a Gakona y a Sura, busquelas.



Pues entonces debería de leer algo más antes de juzgar. Saludos.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Letonia se suma al litigio de Ucrania contra Rusia en la Corte Penal Internacional.*
Letonia presentó este viernes un escrito ante la Corte Penal Internacional para sumarse al litigio que Ucrania ha abierto *contra Rusia a raíz de la guerra*, informó el Tribunal.

Ucrania asegura que Rusia está malinterpretando la Convención para la Prevención y la Sanción del Delito de Genocidio, un tratado de 1948 que Moscú utilizó para justificar la invasión, en base a un presunto genocidio de la población rusoparlante en las provincias ucranianas de* Donetsk y Lugansk.*

El juicio comenzó* el pasado 16 de marzo *con una vista a la que Moscú no se presentó y hoy Letonia se sumó a la causa, en base al artículo 63 del Estatuto de la Corte Penal Internacional, que permite a un país que ha firmado una Convención, incorporarse a un proceso judicial.

"Como parte de la Convención para la Prevención y la *Sanción del Delito de Genocidio*, Letonia tiene un interés directo en la interpretación que podría hacerse de ese tratado en la decisión de Tribunal", alegó el país ante la CIJ.

Por eso, "desea intervenir a fin de* presentar alegatos* sobre la interpretación" de la Convención "en cuestiones relativas al fondo así como a la jurisdicción".


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Por un lado dices que las ideologías son creadas e implementadas por ciertos poderes ocultos (corporaciones) para dividir a las sociedades, de manera que las naciones divididas contra si mismas no puedan prevalecer, entiendo que sobre esos poderes ocultos que las dominan. Por otro lado criticas que no se permita la disidencia, es decir que nadie puede sostener ni propagar ninguna ideología diferente de la oficial. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Hay ideologías "nocivas" que dividen a la sociedad, propagadas por las corporaciones, e ideologías "sanas", supongo que las que te gustan a ti, en nombre de las que sí es lícito disentir?
> 
> Me parece que tienes ésto en tu cabecita:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131802



Pones palabras en mi noca que yo no he dicho y terminas buscando ridiculizarme. Si quieres relees mis palabras y luego opinas. Con esta actitud, no mereces más respuestas.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Jul 2022)

Curioso. A donde se va a llegar. Según Reino Unido el usar misiles de defensa para que los misiles Ucranianos no impacten, aumentará las bajas civiles....y claro la culpa será de Rusia por no permitir que los misiles Ucranianos impacten donde ellos quieran, sean unidades militares, sea estaciones de autobuses con civiles como el otro día. No es culpa de quien lanza los misiles sabiendo que es una zona llena de civiles, no, es culpa de quien impide que impacten en tierra y los hace estallar antes para que el daño de la explosión sea menor o nulo.

*Rusia intensifica el uso de misiles, según el Reino Unido.* Las tropas rusas desplegadas en Ucrania han aumentado el uso de misiles de defensa, asegura el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido en su último informe, emitido este viernes. La inteligencia británica destaca también la alta probabilidad de causar víctimas colaterales entre la población civil que conllevan estas armas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos...que el cochero se confundio...y al bueno de Gavrilo se le ocurrio ese dia coger la charraska y metersela en el bolsillo...TODO TODO TODO ...POR CAUSALIDAD...



No tenía sentido matarlos. 

y menos por un energúmeno como él . 

Teniendo en cuenta la de millones de personas que finalmente murieron !!


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Teuro (22 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Eso paso en mi jura de bandera ... Fue en Caceres en Julio, a las 12:00 y se cayeron cuatro redondos.



Creo recordar que en una boda de un deportistas de élite se desmayaron varios de sus compañeros de equipo. El calor es malo si no refrigeras bien y los "actos protocolarios" no son buenos para satisfacer necesidades biológicas básicas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pirro (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



No es que tenga ganas de defender a la OTAN, pero todos los que salen en esas fotos eran militares profesionales de las distintas ramas de la Wehrmacht. Y fueron integrados por los vencedores tras un proceso de depuración política. Llamar “Fuerzas Armadas nazis” a la Wehrmacht y ponerlas al mismo nivel que los paramilitares de las SS o a los cuadros políticos nacionalsocialistas es una injusticia histórica además de no saber de que iba la película.


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El mercenario francés Sebastien Landes. Eliminado en la dirección de Izyum el 4 de julio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (22 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132026



¿ uhhhh , te crees estas cosas ?

No os dais cuenta que Putin refrena a los suyos, si hay cualquier derrota grave de los rusos, pasaran a tomarse esto como la II Guerra Patria y apareceran los otros 900.000 soldados que no se han movido, o 2.000.000m si hace falta.


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

El comandante del grupo neonazi SS Bears se declara culpable y se enfrenta a la pena de muerte

Kravtsov ha sido acusado en la república popular de Donetsk y el caso se trasladará al tribunal de la república. El nazi se ha declarado culpable y su caso se unirá al de otros miembros del grupo.
El comandante nazi que se declaró culpable se enfrentará a la pena de muerte, dijo su abogado /TASS/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Forbes: para luchar en Ucrania el ejército ruso envió unidades especialmente preparadas para defender las islas Kuriles contra los japoneses
*
Recientemente, combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional publicaron un video de la destrucción del ejército ruso en las batallas cerca de Siversk en la región de Donetsk, en el que se puede ver el galón de la 18 División de Artillería con Ametralladoras de la Federación Rusa. Es la única unidad de este tipo en el ejército ruso.

La 18ª División Rusa estaba equipada para un papel defensivo puramente estático con armas pesadas en posiciones fijas con vista a playas potenciales para asalto anfibio.

Por lo tanto, Rusia probablemente tomó una parte significativa de sus guarniciones en las islas del Pacífico a miles de kilómetros de distancia para usarlas como tropas de asalto en Ucrania, un papel que estos soldados no estaban preparados para desempeñar.


----------



## El-Mano (22 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Económicamente esto no tendría sentido...
> 
> Mientras Europa y EE.UU. no abandonen a su suerte a Ucrania a Rusia le interesa que la mayor parte del país sea sostenido con fondos de los primeros... es como ver una sangría sin fin de tu enemigo y vas a pararla???, no tendría sentido...
> 
> ...



Es la opinión del excoronel. Lo único que puede ir en contra de los rusos yendo a medio-largo plazo, es que cada vez "occidente" escale más o lo haga sin control.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)

*Rusia prevé una recesión de entre el 4 y 6 % este año, menor de la esperada*
El *Banco Central de Rusia* (BCR) pronosticó hoy que la *economía rusa* se contraerá este año entre el 4 y 6 %, cuatro puntos menos de lo que previó en abril pasado cuando predijo una caída del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB ) de entre un 8 % y un 10 % debido al impacto de las sanciones occidentales.

Tras una reunión ordinaria, en la que la junta de directores decidió recortar en 150 puntos básicos el tipo de interés, hasta el 8 %, la entidad monetaria rusa indicó que "*el entorno externo de la economía rusa sigue siendo complejo* y limita significativamente la actividad económica" del país.

"En general, la disminución real de la actividad económica en el segundo trimestre es menos pronunciada de lo que supuso el Banco de Rusia en junio", señaló en un comunicado.

Según BCR, la *inflación *este año se situará entre el 12 y el 15 %, en 2023, entre 5 y 7 %, y en 2024 retornará al 4 %, el objetivo fijado por las autoridades.


----------



## llabiegu (22 Jul 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> y lo que es peor tiene turquia al lado........ turquia ya invadio y se a quedado un trozo de siria, tambien jodio armenia y se a quedado con nagorno karabag y un corredor en territorio armenio y si no es por rusia.......
> cuando la union europea implosione y la otan este K.O ira a por grecia.........



Y no te olvides de la república de Adzharia de Georgia, prácticamente un protectorado económico de Turquía


----------



## El-Mano (22 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El anuncio de Lavrov creo que va por aquí.
> En agosto cayó Kabul y es probable que caiga Kiev o capitule.



Yo creo que Lavrov se refiere a que ya no les basta acabar de tomar donest y lugansk en sus fronteras originales, y confirma que no se va a retirar de lo tomado en el resto del pais. Y que cuando más se apoye ucrania, menos va a quedar de ella. Ya avisaron a ucrania que el tren de la negociación de republicas + reconocer crimea como rusa a dejado de estar sobre la mesa, ahora pediran más.


----------



## chusto (22 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No es que tenga ganas de defender a la OTAN, pero todos los que salen en esas fotos eran militares profesionales de las distintas ramas de la Wehrmacht. Y fueron integrados por los vencedores tras un proceso de depuración política. Llamar “Fuerzas Armadas nazis” a la Wehrmacht y ponerlas al mismo nivel que los paramilitares de las SS o a los cuadros políticos nacionalsocialistas es una injusticia histórica además de no saber de que iba la película.



Dudo mucho que la URSS integrara ex militares nazis en el PACTO de Varsovia o en el ejercito de la RDA.


----------



## delhierro (22 Jul 2022)

Los rusos avanzando...




Los ucranianos retroceciendo.



Parecen de ayer, y anoche.


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

los 100 metros rusos


----------



## Pirro (22 Jul 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Dudo mucho que la URSS integrara ex militares nazis en el PACTO de Varsovia o en el ejercito de la RDA.



Pues lo hicieron

Ejército Popular Nacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Durante su primer año, alrededor del 27% de los oficiales del NVA habían servido anteriormente en la Wehrmacht. De los 82 puestos de mando más importantes, 61 estaban en manos de estos ex oficiales.*


----------



## Gnidlog (22 Jul 2022)

artillería rusa


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Los rusos han agotado su suministro de misiles de crucero Kh-101*, según expertos del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos.

Por lo tanto, tuvieron que usar misiles antibuque Kh-22 y Kh-32 de bombarderos Tu-22M3. Tienen una precisión limitada para los ataques contra objetivos terrestres.

La combinación de alta potencia y baja precisión da como resultado frecuentes daños colaterales en el impacto.

UN.


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a las declaraciones sobre la ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Potemkino y Vysokopolye y diversas estratagemas sobre el "cerco de las fuerzas armadas rusas". Durante los dos últimos días, el enemigo intentó avanzar en esta dirección con un par de batallones, sufrió importantes bajas por el fuego de la artillería rusa y se vio obligado a retirarse a sus posiciones iniciales. Ahora se lamen las heridas y se preparan para repetirlas dentro de un tiempo.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Jul 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Dudo mucho que la URSS integrara ex militares nazis en el PACTO de Varsovia o en el ejercito de la RDA.



Wilhelm Adam ayudante de von Paulus en Stalingrado se integró









Wilhelm Adam - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

Parece que poco a poco están tomando la planta de aguas de Donetsk que esta junto a Avdiivka y embolsando a esa ciudad.


----------



## ZARGON (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El atentado de Sarajevo, así comenzó la Primera Guerra Mundial. *Gavrilo Princip asesinó el 28 de junio de 1914 al archiduque Francisco Fernando, heredero al trono austrohúngaro, desencadenando definitivamente la I Guerra Mundial*. que causó 30 millones de muertos y la destrucción de Europa y el imperio Otomano . La llamada segunda guerra mundial fue consecuencia de la primera y causó 70 millones de muertos y la próxima que vendrá tiene su origen en las tensiones derivadas de los acuerdos que conformaron el mundo actual.
> 
> Gavrilo Princip nació en la remota aldea de Obljaj, cerca de Bosansko Grahovo, el 13 de julio de 1894
> Era el segundo de los nueve hijos que tuvieron sus padres, de los cuales seis murieron en la infancia.
> ...



Qué joven se le ve al Oswald...


----------



## John Nash (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los rusos han agotado su suministro de misiles de crucero Kh-101*, según expertos del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos.
> 
> Por lo tanto, tuvieron que usar misiles antibuque Kh-22 y Kh-32 de bombarderos Tu-22M3. Tienen una precisión limitada para los ataques contra objetivos terrestres.
> 
> ...



¿Otra vez con la misma canción? No se dan cuenta de que ese tipo de propaganda no se puede reciclar, es de usar y tirar. Tuvo su momento en primavera, pero una vez desmentida queda totalmente desfasada, hay que recurrir a algo nuevo.

Sí que se nota la crisis en las agencias de publicidad y relaciones públicas...


----------



## John Nash (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos avanzando...



Aclarar que, aunque son rusos, son voluntarios.
Lo digo porque el ejercito ruso- como debe ser- prohíbe llevar móviles en su actividad militar.
Todos los teléfonos móviles son un gran riesgo para la seguridad. Si puedes identificar un puñado
de teléfonos móviles utilizados por los miembros de una formación militar, luego puedes identificar
todo el resto de los utilizados por otros miembros de la formación.
Y el movimiento de dichos teléfonos móviles en masa proporciona datos extremadamente precisos
y oportunos sobre el movimiento real de la unidad.
Todo lo que necesitas para esto es un stingray. Incluso menos. Un dongle barato de radio servirá.









For $20, you can make a DIY Stingray in minutes, using parts from Amazon | Boing Boing


Stingrays were once the most secretive of surveillance technology: devices whose existence was so sensitive that the feds actually raided local cops and stole their crime files to stop them from be…




boingboing.net


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*El Reino Unido prohibió las importaciones de oro de la Federación Rusa y renuncia al carbón y al petróleo*, informa European Pravda

El 21 de julio entró en vigor la correspondiente modificación dentro del régimen de sanciones contra Rusia.

La prohibición de importación de oro entró en vigor el 21 de julio, la prohibición de importación de carbón entrará en vigor el 10 de agosto de 2022 y la prohibición de importación de petróleo, el 31 de diciembre de 2022.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132026



Lastima pero el mapa ucraniano que no el ruso muestra una masacre de tropas ucranianas por esos puntos de entrada que señalas.

*Izquierda del mapa*
At Pivdenny Buh direction Russian army shelled Ivanivka, Tokareve, Trudolyubivka, Partyzanske, Kobzartsi, Posad-Pokrovske, Andriivka, Stepova Dolyna, Tavriyske, Olenivka, Shevchenkove, Prybuzke, Lymany, Kyselivka, Novomykolaivka, Velyke Artakove, Mykolaiv and Tetianivka, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report

*Derecha del mapa*
At Avdiivka, Novopavlivka and Zaporizhzhia directions Russian army shelled Pisky, Avdiivka, Novomykhailivka, Prechystivka, Zaliznychne, Pavlivka, Vremivka, Novoadnriivka, Shevchenko, Ternuvate, Volodymyrivka, Novoyakovlivka, Mali Sherbaky, Kamyanske and Poltavka. Russian aviation conducted airstrike near Preschystivka, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## HelpAviation (22 Jul 2022)

Esto va a ser como el coronavirus en un mes ni lo echaran por la tele ahora lo importante son los incendios provocados por el cambio climático.









Rusia: Bruselas alivia las sanciones contra las aerolíneas | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


La Unión Europea levanta ligeramente la mano frente al sector aéreo ruso. La nueva batería de sanciones hacia el país por la invasión de Ucrania ofrecen




www.preferente.com


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*En el sur las tropas rusas que ocupan Vysokopillya parece que han quedado rodeadas.


*


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Segun los británicos los rusos han conseguido un milagro. En los ultimos tres meses no han tenido muertos en la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Principal del acuerdo sobre la "cuestión del grano":*
> 
> ▪El acuerdo implica la exportación de grano ucraniano a través del Mar Negro desde 3 puertos (Odessa, Chernomorsk, Yuzhny), con un plazo de 120 días con posibilidad de prórroga.
> 
> ...



Hasta que alguno explote, mala idea dejar a esta gente mover barcos por la zona.


----------



## carlosjpc (22 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



¿hay alguna aproximación del numero entregado?


----------



## Prophet (22 Jul 2022)

SU-25s rusos en Ucrania:


----------



## mazuste (22 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hasta que alguno explote, mala idea dejar a esta gente mover barcos por la zona.



Según el acuerdo, todos los barcos tendrán inspección ocular por parte de Rusia, 
Turquia y la ONU- A la ida y a la vuelta.


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Voy preparando la foto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131566


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No es que tenga ganas de defender a la OTAN, pero todos los que salen en esas fotos eran militares profesionales de las distintas ramas de la Wehrmacht. Y fueron integrados por los vencedores tras un proceso de depuración política. Llamar “Fuerzas Armadas nazis” a la Wehrmacht y ponerlas al mismo nivel que los paramilitares de las SS o a los cuadros políticos nacionalsocialistas es una injusticia histórica además de no saber de que iba la película.



No sabría qué decirle. Dudo mucho que integraran en ningún cargo de responsabilidad de su sistema central a un español caso de haber invadido la España franquista, o rusos caso de conquistar Rusia. Y luego está la pantomima de los juicios de Nuremberg, soldados al cadalso sin dilación mientras que a sus mandos carguitos y paguitas uropedas. Por lo que creo en muchos cuerpos legales, al que se reserva lo chungo es al jefe, y a los subordinados bastante menos.

Sin contar con que en una autocracia, y sobre todo tras los atentados contra Hitler, no creo que fuera muy fácil llegar más allá de teco sin pasar algún filtro.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

Moldavia impide la entrada a otras zonas del país a fuerzas rusas estacionadas en la región separatista de Transnistria #Rusia #Ucrania #Moldavia 

Las autoridades de Moldavia han impedido este viernes la entrada a otras zonas del territorio a parte de las tropas rusas que se encuentran estacionadas en la región separatistas de Transnistria.

El Ministerio de Exteriores del país ha indicado que "los oficiales del llamado grupo operacional de fuerzas rusas, una formación que reside de forma ilegal en territorio moldavo y viola el estatuto de neutralidad, no ha podido entrar en territorio moldavo".

Además, ha indicado que la postura de las autoridades moldavas sigue siendo la de "reanudar el proceso de retirada de las tropas rusas y los depósitos de munición que se encuentran en el territorio".

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...722122755.html

t. m e/info288_seguimientos


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Supongo que ya alguien se habrá hecho eco, pero cuando La Razón, nada sospechoso de ser prorruso, publica esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Wilhelm Adam ayudante de von Paulus en Stalingrado se integró
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carrera discretita y en ÇAlemania, no el pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según el acuerdo, todos los barcos tendrán inspección ocular por parte de Rusia,
> Turquia y la ONU- A la ida y a la vuelta.



¿Del casco también?


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

Quedan 61 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

La ola de calor en Europa obliga a apagar centrales nucleares


La ola de calor en Europa ha obligado a apagar reactores de centrales nucleares, total o parcialmente, en cinco países.




hipertextual.com


----------



## ghawar (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Siguen perdiendo los rusos, dice el tío este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el típico inglés vendeburras y cuentacuentos


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pirro (22 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sabría qué decirle. Dudo mucho que integraran en ningún cargo de responsabilidad de su sistema central a un español caso de haber invadido la España franquista, o rusos caso de conquistar Rusia. Y luego está la pantomima de los juicios de Nuremberg, soldados al cadalso sin dilación mientras que a sus mandos carguitos y paguitas uropedas. Por lo que creo en muchos cuerpos legales, al que se reserva lo chungo es al jefe, y a los subordinados bastante menos.
> 
> Sin contar con que en una autocracia, y sobre todo tras los atentados contra Hitler, no creo que fuera muy fácil llegar más allá de teco sin pasar algún filtro.



A donde quiero llegar es que las potencias ocupantes de Alemania, todas, usaron en mayor o menor medida a los militares y a los burócratas del régimen anterior para construir sendos estados satélites y lo hicieron por una cuestión práctica, bastando para no ser depurado no haberte afiliado voluntariamente al Partido o no haber sido militante. Buscaban gente normal, NPCs que del mismo modo que se limitaron a hacer su trabajo en el régimen anterior lo hicieran en el nuevo. Fueron muchos los que desfilaron ante esvásticas y unos años después lo estaban haciendo ante retratos de Marx y Stalin.

Si ocupas un territorio, todo lo que sea delegar en los ocupados es una reducción de costes. Montar un ejército o una burocracia completamente desde cero habría sido absurdamente costoso y no lo hicieron ni los soviéticos.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

El ex jefe de la CIA, James Woolsey, está en el aire, hablando de democracia y elecciones libres.

¿Hemos interferido alguna vez en elecciones extranjeras?
uh, probablemente. Pero fue con un buen propósito, para que los comunistas no llegaran al poder. En Europa, por ejemplo,...


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

Y recordad, queridos niños y no niños del foro/hilo, el forero @El Veraz es una cuenta secundaria de otra cuenta secundaria @Disturbed (cucaracha 'firma')


----------



## Saturnin (22 Jul 2022)

*Mercosur impide a Zelenski hablar en la 60ª cumbre de presidentes*












Mercosur prohíbe hablar a Volodímir Zelenski en la Cumbre de presidentes


Ningún país confiesa ser el que vetó al presidente de Ucrania, pero las miradas apuntan a Jair Bolsonaro y a Alberto Fernández por sus relaciones c...




www.eldebate.com













Mercosur impide a Zelenski hablar en la 60ª cumbre de presidentes


Las negociaciones de Uruguay con China empañan el encuentro de líderes del bloque regional que se celebrará este jueves en Asunción




elpais.com


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Aquí se menciona sobre las acusaciones sobre Andrei Yermak..parece que el gobierno ucraniano está salpicado de todo. Traducción imperfecta de un fragmento del artículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Victoria 'Spartz' Kulheyko


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*La campaña rusa en Ucrania entra en fase crítica con una ofensiva debilitada.*
Ucrania y sus principales apoyos, Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, consideran que la campaña militar rusa entra en una fase crítica para Moscú debido a las *dificultades* que tiene para mantener su ofensiva casi cinco meses después del comienzo de las acciones.

"En cuanto recibimos los HIMARS, cundió el pánico en el Ejército ruso. Los centros logísticos y los arsenales cayeron bajo nuestro fuego, al igual que los centros de toma de decisiones tácticas", declaró en una rueda de prensa el asesor del presidente ucraniano, *Mykhailo Podoliak.*

Y ese estado de pánico, según el representante de la Presidencia ucraniana, "lo siente la gente en las regiones" ocupadas por Rusia, que* "comprenden que todo cambiará"*.

Según el mando ucraniano, las fuerzas rusas se han visto obligadas a utilizar unidades de reserva para defender las posiciones ocupadas en el sur de Ucrania y evitar el contraataque del ejército ucraniano.

"El enemigo está defendiendo las posiciones previamente ocupadas, está concentrando sus esfuerzos en evitar la ofensiva de las Fuerzas de Defensa y ha introducido unidades de reserva", afirmó el Alto Mando ucraniano en su parte matutino.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Por qué todas las noticias idiotas, en donde se nota que es propaganda pura y dura vienen de RT? no es posible que piensen que la gente no se dé cuenta de eso y aplaudan sin más....
Bueno, si es que es lo que consiguen, para qué más?


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*EEUU aprueba nueva ayuda militar a Ucrania, incluidos sistemas de cohetes,*
Estados Unidos aprobó el viernes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania por *270 millones de dólares*, incluidos cuatro sistemas de cohetes de precisión* Himars*.

Con esta decisión, se eleva a 20 el número de sistemas de cohetes de artillería de* alta movilidad M142* enviados a Ucrania.

El paquete comprende también hasta* 500 drones tácticos Phoenix Ghost*, dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Dudo mucho que la URSS integrara ex militares nazis en el PACTO de Varsovia o en el ejercito de la RDA.



Si son iguales....distinto envoltorio sin más...


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Trudeau dice tener poca confianza en Rusia tras el acuerdo por el grano.*
El primer ministro canadiense, *Justin Trudeau*, dijo el viernes que tiene poca confianza en que Rusia cumpla su parte del trato alcanzado con Ucrania, Turquía y las Naciones Unidas para la reanudación de los embarques de granos desde Ucrania.

"La confianza de Canadá en la confiabilidad de Rusia es *prácticamente nula*. No han demostrado más que poca buena fe", dijo Trudeau en una conferencia de prensa.

*Moscú ha "precipitado una crisis energética mundial *(y) una crisis alimentaria mundial con su invasión de Ucrania, y el resto de nosotros hemos estado trabajando muy, muy duro para tratar de mitigar esos problemas en todo el mundo", remarcó.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*Una política rusa es procesada por un tuit sobre soldados muertos en Ucrania.*
Las autoridades rusas abrieron el viernes una investigación contra la política *Helga Pirogova*, una de las últimas aliadas en el país del opositor *Alexéi Navalni*, acusada de "difundir información falsa" tras criticar los funerales de los soldados muertos en Ucrania.

El Comité de Investigación ruso, encargado de los principales procesos penales, informó del inicio de un proceso contra Helga Pirogova por "difusión pública de informaciones falsas sobre el ejército".

Pirogova, *de 33 años*, es miembro del consejo municipal de *Novosibirsk*, la tercera ciudad más importante de Rusia.

El 15 de julio, la política reaccionó a un artículo en Twitter publicado por el sitio independiente _Mediazona_ que hablaba sobre los *fastuosos funerales para los voluntarios rusos muertos* en el conflicto en Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

el OJO en


Contacto: https://t.me/ElOjoEn_FeedbackBot	Nuestro ojo enfoca a la actualidad.	También estamos en Twitter https://twitter.com/ElOjoEn	y YouTube https://www.youtube.com/c/elOJOen ¡Suscríbete!




t.me





*Encuesta revela que los alemanes ahora se lavan menos que antes*

El estudio, elaborado por el diario Bild, muestra que la mayoría de personas que residen en Alemania han empezado a tomar duchas más cortas y menos frecuentes tras los llamamientos al ahorro y la austeridad del gobierno germano.

_*♨*_ También se indica que el 45 % de los encuestados afirmaron haber tomado precauciones ya o planean tomarlas pronto de cara al próximo invierno. Dichas precauciones se referirían, por ejemplo, a comprar un calentador (estufa) doméstico.

_*❌*_ Pese a los problemas que está provocando la crisis energética en la población de Alemania, el 50 % de los encuestados afirmaron que no estarían dispuestos a participar en manifestaciones para protestar por los altos precios de la energía.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Aquí tenemos varios perfiles de proucropitecos















Continúa...


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

Fin.


----------



## vettonio (22 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






twitter.com


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



Si lo dicen los rusos, yo me lo creo... nunca mienten.


----------



## arriondas (22 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una política rusa es procesada por un tuit sobre soldados muertos en Ucrania.*
> Las autoridades rusas abrieron el viernes una investigación contra la política *Helga Pirogova*, una de las últimas aliadas en el país del opositor *Alexéi Navalni*, acusada de "difundir información falsa" tras criticar los funerales de los soldados muertos en Ucrania.
> 
> El Comité de Investigación ruso, encargado de los principales procesos penales, informó del inicio de un proceso contra Helga Pirogova por "difusión pública de informaciones falsas sobre el ejército".
> ...



Esa tipa deber ser otro agente extranjero, sobe todo estando asociada al farlopero de Yale. Sí, de Yale:





__





Alexey Navalny - Maurice R. Greenberg World Fellows Program


Alexey Navalny is the leader of Russian opposition and the founder of the Anti-Corruption Foundation. He has become well-known for his anti-corruption investigations against Russian state corporations and senior officials. Alexey participated in Russian presidential election in 2018, and in the...




worldfellows.yale.edu
















Rusia: ¿Quién diablos es Alexei Navalny?


El aprendiz de líder ruso terminó sus estudios en Yale, EEUU




www.lahaine.org





_El aprendiz de líder ruso terminó sus estudios en Yale (Connecticut, EEUU), ¿curioso verdad?. Allí entró a formar parte del restringido club del "Greenberg World Fellows Program", programa que selecciona anualmente a un pequeño grupo de elegidos de todo el mundo para convertirlos en "líderes globales". ¿A que ya se va entendiendo todo un poco más? Pero el programa no acaba en los 4 meses oficiales de formación, en el grupo hay alrededor de 300 miembros de un centenar de países, que se mantienen en contacto entre sí, con las gentes de la Universidad de Yale y sus patrocinadores, que pretenden situarlos en lo más alto de sus respectivos estados a través de revoluciones de colores. Podría decirse que el programa es una especie de Escuela de las Américas, pero no para militares, sino para civiles golpistas. 

Pero, por lo que realmente se conoce al cachorro de Washington es por haber fundado la Fundación Anticorrupción en el año 2011, un paraguas que esconde la financiación extranjera de sus actividades desestabilizadoras. También fundó el partido "Alternativa Democrática" (DA!) financiado a las claras por la National Endowment for Democracy (NED), un instrumento del Departamento de Estado, de la CIA y grandes corporaciones norteamericanas, largamente usado para organizar revoluciones de colores y primaveras árabes, amparándose, entre otras cosas, en los supuestos casos de corrupción que su fundación dice investigar y denunciar._


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Expected (22 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No tronco, yo soy apolítico. Ni he votado jamás, y mucho menos militado en ningún partido. Otra cosa es que sienta simpatía por algunas posturas conservadores, pero también las siento por otras de izquierda. Y no me diga que soy de centro, que no. Yo prohibiría todos los partidos y crearía una meritocracia. Cátedras en las universidades para cada cartera ministerial, y que el mejor de la promoción sea el ministro de 'X'. Y el segundo, el vice. Y así con todo. Basta de vende-motos usurpando funciones para las que no están preparados, como Antoñito el Sepulturero.



Y ahora la vestryngita....que cruz...


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se aprueban nuevas tarifas de servicios públicos en la región de Zaporizhzhya en los territorios controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas... y son mucho más bajas que en el resto de Ucrania
> 
> - el gas es más barato en unas 5,3 veces
> 
> ...



Vaya con la inflación orca. Nada que ver con nuestra sofisticada inflación eco-LGTBI .


----------



## Impresionante (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Francamente, lo de la EU con Rusia cada día me cuesta más entenderlo. Saben de sobra que no pueden ganarle la guerra a Rusia, y ahí siguen, obstinados en escoñar las economías y el futuro de la EU.


----------



## Salamandra (22 Jul 2022)

Les van colar de todo, me temo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Su biografía da miedo !
> 
> Un mafioso criminal disfrazado de albañil yesero que escapó del trabajo duro para saquear el erario público a través de la política .
> 
> ...




*Trump lanza mensajes furiosos luego de que la audiencia del 6 de enero revelara evidencias de su inacción*

*Trump llama a Liz Cheney “perdedora mojigata” y a Jake Tapper “Fake Tapper*

Trump podría haber sido la “única persona” con el poder de detener la invasión, dijo un asesor del comité a los periodistas y dijo que “eligió no hacerlo”. 

Donald Trump utilizó su aplicación Truth Social para dar rienda suelta a su enfado después de que la última audiencia pública del comité del 6 de enero revelara el jueves más pruebas condenatorias de la inacción del expresidente durante los disturbios del Capitolio.










Trump despotrica luego de que se revelaran evidencias de su inacción el 6 de enero


Trump llama a Liz Cheney “perdedora mojigata” y a Jake Tapper “Fake Tapper”




www.independentespanol.com







Estos post que entrometo en este hilo tienen mucha relación con la guerra puesto que yo sostengo que es una trama de los mismos que han montado lo del coronavirus y es en eso en lo que me fijo no en el tema de las batallas que lo dejo para los aficionados a los videojuegos.

Acusar a Trump de no hacer nada ... precisamente por eso deberían declararlo héroe nacional porque de hacer algo podría haber provocado una guerra civil con consecuencias devastadoras puesto que los enemigos de Trump son los que están detrás de todo lo demás .

- GUERRA CIVIL NORTEAMERICANA
- SE HABRÍA EVITADO LA GUERRA CIVIL DE UCRANIA

La guerra civil de España la iniciaron los " Trump " que estaban en el poder al no aceptar el pucherazo.

Fue un complot de militares patriotas para sacar del poder que habían usurpado unos criminales sicarios de los enemigos. Al contrario de Trump que son los enemigos de Estados Unidos los que han tomado el control del ejército y de su economía.

Los jefes de Biden son los equivalentes a los que fueron jefes de los políticos " republicanos " cuya única función era desvalijar España una vez más.









Trump se encerró a ver el asalto al Capitolio por 'Fox News' sin hacer nada para detenerlo


Trump podría haber sido la "única persona" con el poder de detener la invasión, "y decidió no hacerlo", ha dicho un asesor del comité de la Cámara de Representantes que investiga el asalto al Capitolio




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## piru (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No puede ser, ha dicho Yago que a los rusos ya no les quedan pontones.


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no son los griegos, la poblacion, cono, es su puto gobierno traidor que los han vendido por 4 perras a EEUU/ue



Es que porque el gobierno títere haga esto o aquello y de ahí a decir que Turquía conquiste Grecia.... Maldito y aciago día 29 de mayo de 1453.... La mayor tragedia de la historia de Europa.... Por eso el martes.... Ni te cases ni te embarques.... 

Imaginaos que un griego dijera "puto perrosanchez traidor ojalá los marroquíes conquisten hasta Covadonga...."


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

¿Y que hacemos con los cuatro españoles que quedamos contra los anglos? ¿Y los portugueses, títeres históricos de los anglos por excelencia? 
Contad un poco hasta tres....


----------



## crocodile (22 Jul 2022)

Putitas baratas de USA


----------



## Malevich (22 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Eres un cuñado premium y muy pesado por cierto



A mí a veces me gusta mucho lo que escribe, otras me aburre y cuando se enzarza con alguno paso.... 
Me descoloca su turcofilia. Nadie en su sano juicio puede ser turcófilo.


----------



## JimJones (22 Jul 2022)

Horny Report 278 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Hora Cofrade, Señor Salmones, Arbustos Toledanos, Verano Palillero, Yoga Ecuestre, Ropa Ácida, Fuga Sabanil, Rumano Tucumano, Luz Abrah&... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:12:25 Subido 22/07 a las 23:09:50 90142851




go.ivoox.com


----------



## kerevienteya (22 Jul 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin con un breve resumen de los resultados de la operación para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania a las 23.30 horas del 22 de julio de 2022, especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
una.
Seversk.
La lucha continúa en el área de Serebryanka, Verkhnekamensky e Ivano-Daryevka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se dedican a triturar las posiciones enemigas en las alturas adyacentes a la ciudad. El enemigo sufre pérdidas significativas, incluidos los prisioneros. La carretera Seversk-Soledar es bombardeada regularmente por la artillería rusa.
2.
Soldar.
La lucha continúa en las afueras del este de la ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas RF avanzan desde Stryapovka. La lucha continúa cerca de Yakovlevka y Belogorovka. El enemigo está bombardeando intensamente Berestovoye para evitar que nuestras tropas establezcan el control total sobre la aldea.
3.
Artemovsk.
Nuestras tropas avanzaron en Pokrovsky. El enemigo ha sido empujado hacia la parte norte del pueblo. La captura de Pokrovsky significará que la línea Klinovoye-Pokrovskoye se ha roto y Artemovsk ya se está moviendo, a la que le quedan 2-3 kilómetros. Los combates también continuaron en Veselaia Dolina, así como en Uglegorsk TPP y Semigorye. El enemigo de la región de Artemovsk continúa bombardeando el territorio de la LPR, incluida la aglomeración de Lisichansk recientemente liberada.
cuatro
Slavyansk.
Sin cambios significativos. La lucha continuó cerca de Sidorovo, Dolina, Bogorodichny y en los bosques al noroeste de la ciudad. Los objetos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aglomeración Slavyansk-Kramatorsk están sujetos a ataques diarios con misiles, lo que en caso de ataques contra las disposiciones de las unidades enemigas provoca grandes pérdidas únicas de mano de obra. En la dirección de Izyum, tampoco hay cambios hasta ahora. El enemigo está tratando de sondear la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el área de Balakleya.
5.
Járkov.
Las posiciones de combate continúan en el área del asentamiento. Udy, Tsupovka, Dementievka, Grandes Pasajes, Guardería, Upper Saltov. No hay avances serios en el frente. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan atacando los objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Jarkov, Chuguev y Zolochev. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando los pueblos fronterizos, así como el cosaco Lopan.
6.
Avdiivka.
Sin cambios significativos. Batallas posicionales a lo largo de la carretera Konstantinovka-Avdeevka, así como en el área industrial de Avdeevka. Trabajo activo de artillería en ambos lados + bombardeo en curso de Donetsk, Yasinovataya y otros asentamientos. La situación es idéntica en la región de Gorlovka y Dzerzhinsk. Frente estático + bombardeo de artillería.
7.
Ugledar.
Las batallas posicionales continúan en el área de Pavlovka, Novomikhailovka y en Maryinka. El enemigo trató de atacar en dirección a Glorioso. Nuestras tropas están aplastando al enemigo al sur de Velikaya Novoselovka. En general, el frente aquí es de naturaleza posicional.
ocho.
Zaporozhye.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Francamente, lo de la EU con Rusia cada día me cuesta más entenderlo. Saben de sobra que no pueden ganarle la guerra a Rusia, y ahí siguen, obstinados en escoñar las economías y el futuro de la EU.



(5) ¿Con qué amenazan R.U. y EE.UU. a Alemania para que haya emprendido ese camino de autodestrucción? Creo que con el Deutsche Bank | Burbuja.info


----------



## kerevienteya (22 Jul 2022)

Mapa del desarrollo de la situación operativa durante la batalla de Donbass a 21 de julio

Los expertos estadounidenses señalan los logros significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF durante las batallas del 28 de junio al 21 de julio:

1. La liberación de Severodonetsk y Lysichansk, el cerco y la derrota de la agrupación AFU en el área de Privolye - Lysichansk - Belogorovka. Por el momento, la línea del frente se ha acercado a Seversk y Soledar.

2. Las tropas rusas están realizando operaciones ofensivas activas en dirección a Slavyansk, creando condiciones para cubrir el grupo AFU desde la dirección noroeste.

3. Se están llevando a cabo batallas no menos feroces en el área de Novolugansk (es muy probable que se forme otra caldera), Avdeevka y Maryinka.

Al mismo tiempo, los expertos estadounidenses señalan los intentos fallidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de alcanzar la retaguardia y el flanco del grupo ruso en la región de Izyum, y también confirman los bombardeos por parte ucraniana de bienes civiles en las ciudades de Izyum, Oskol, Gorlovka, Makeevka y Donetsk.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> A donde quiero llegar es que las potencias ocupantes de Alemania, todas, usaron en mayor o menor medida a los militares y a los burócratas del régimen anterior para construir sendos estados satélites y lo hicieron por una cuestión práctica, bastando para no ser depurado no haberte afiliado voluntariamente al Partido o no haber sido militante. Buscaban gente normal, NPCs que del mismo modo que se limitaron a hacer su trabajo en el régimen anterior lo hicieran en el nuevo. Fueron muchos los que desfilaron ante esvásticas y unos años después lo estaban haciendo ante retratos de Marx y Stalin.
> 
> Si ocupas un territorio, todo lo que sea delegar en los ocupados es una reducción de costes. Montar un ejército o una burocracia completamente desde cero habría sido absurdamente costoso y no lo hicieron ni los soviéticos.



Lo mismo pasó cuando se derrumbó el Pacto de Varsovia, incluidos militares y servicios de inteligencia. Semanas después estaban trabajando para la OTAN.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (22 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al final los turcos controlan los alimentos y el gas que llega a Europa…muy interesante.



Todo por cerrar el gasoducto por el Báltico, Nord Stream 2.


----------



## Guanotopía (22 Jul 2022)

Pro-Putin biker gang the Night Wolves hit with EU sanctions


The Night Wolves are led by a close Putin ally, known as The Surgeon, who says that the sanctions have "no meaning."




fortune.com


----------



## dabuti (22 Jul 2022)

Intervención IzCa en el acto por el 43º Aniversario de la Revolución Sandinista

Intervención Izquierda Castellana en el acto por
el 43º Aniversario de la Revolución Sandinista
Vivimos tiempos de cambios profundos: ya no estamos en el mundo unipolar pretendido por el imperialismo angloamericano y sus aliados, y el mundo multipolar, por el que apostamos las organizaciones y Estados progresistas, lucha por tratar de nacer y consolidarse. El capitalismo occidental está impulsando la guerra global porque sus eslabones principales no tienen otras opciones para superar la crisis estructural que atraviesan. Esta guerra global tiene como objetivo principal frenar el ascenso de la República Popular China como potencia global, un país que nunca ha realizado una invasión militar a lo largo de su historia.

En el documento titulado “Concepto Estratégico de la OTAN 2022”, aprobado en la reciente Cumbre en Madrid, La OTAN-UE ya no pretenden aparentar que defienden los intereses de la humanidad en su conjunto; sino sólo a los mil millones de personas que habitan los países ricos occidentales. China en cambio sí ofrece fórmulas de colaboración en la solución del conjunto de problemas que afectan a los casi 8.000 millones de personas que viven en el planeta, algo para lo que tiene una gran experiencia acumulada.

En nuestra historia, el estado español nunca ha tenido un conflicto militar con Rusia, mucho menos con China. Al contrario, la antigua URSS fue el principal apoyo a la República en su confrontación con el fascismo español e internacional. El Estado español, cuyo estatus en el escenario internacional está cada vez más precarizado, no tiene nada que ganar en esa aventura militarista, y tiene casi todo que perder. Implicarse en esa guerra global, además de criminal, es una irresponsabilidad y un atentado contra los intereses patrióticos de los pueblos del Estado español. Pero el Gobierno y el Régimen español carecen de proyecto alguno, salvo mantener sus privilegios. Y es demencial desde una perspectiva progresista, que en una situación de deterioro acelerado de las condiciones de vida de la mayoría de la sociedad por la inflación y por el ataque al sistema de pensiones y la liquidación de los servicios públicos, se pretenda incrementar en decenas de miles de millones los presupuestos militares con la única finalidad de impulsar la guerra al servicio del imperialismo. El proceso de construcción de la respuesta a la Cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid ha sido de la mayor utilidad para reforzar organizativa, política e ideológicamente al movimiento popular como una herramienta para avanzar en la lucha contra la guerra global y la precarización económica y social en general.

¿Es posible que el estado español forme parte del bloque de países que apuestan por la paz, por el respeto a la soberanía nacional, y por la multipolaridad? Sí, no sólo es posible sino que es absolutamente necesario. Pero ello no será posible sin un proceso de ruptura democrática con el Régimen franquista y su monarquía, ello no será posible sin instaurar la República.

A estas tareas dedicaremos nuestras fuerzas, nuestra inteligencia y nuestras mejores energías. En ese proceso de defensa de la paz y la amistad entre los pueblos, la lucha revolucionaria acumulada por el pueblo nicaragüense, con El FSLN al frente, constituye una valiosa experiencia, que toda organización progresista o de izquierdas está llamada a defender y a cuidar.

Un saludo comunero e internacionalista de la militancia de la Izquierda Castellana en este 43 Aniversario de la Revolución Sandinista.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Impresionante obra de "alta tecnología"....
Estos son los que dicen que "solos se arreglan y tal..." 
No si, ya lo vemos...


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Francamente, lo de la EU con Rusia cada día me cuesta más entenderlo. Saben de sobra que no pueden ganarle la guerra a Rusia, y ahí siguen, obstinados en escoñar las economías y el futuro de la EU.



Joder, pues los otros están obstinados en cargarse ucranianos y redibujar las fronteras a su antojo....


----------



## alfonbass (22 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Intervención IzCa en el acto por el 43º Aniversario de la Revolución Sandinista
> 
> Intervención Izquierda Castellana en el acto por
> el 43º Aniversario de la Revolución Sandinista
> ...



Yo quiero lo que fuma esa gente....o bueno...no, a ver si me va a sentar mal....


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

Según el último reporte 4 contraofensivas lleva Ucrania esta semana, contando de lunes a viernes, contra Kherson,. las cuatro fallidas y con perdidas de tropa y material importantes, la ciudad de Nikolaev desde donde se lanza se ha vuelto la ciudad de retaguardia ucraniana más insegura que hay.

Los ucranianos buscan éxitos a la desesperada para poder mostrar a occidente, no les importa la vida de sus soldados y los están sacrificando para poder lograrlo por ahora sus intentos son vanos y útiles para los rusos pues desmilitariza a marchas forzadas.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> (5) ¿Con qué amenazan R.U. y EE.UU. a Alemania para que haya emprendido ese camino de autodestrucción? Creo que con el Deutsche Bank | Burbuja.info



Del tema de los bancos alemanes se lleva hablando desde al menos la última crisis financiera. No creo que esa sea la razón real de la Von Der Imbécil, la Borrella, y demás cuates.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, pues los otros están obstinados en cargarse ucranianos y redibujar las fronteras a su antojo....



No veo a nadie obstinado en cargarse ucranianos. Ni siquiera los rusos, que hacen lo que pueden para cargarse los menos posibles.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Según el último reporte 4 contraofensivas lleva Ucrania esta semana, contando de lunes a viernes, contra Kherson,. las cuatro fallidas y con perdidas de tropa y material importantes, la ciudad de Nikolaev desde donde se lanza se ha vuelto la ciudad de retaguardia ucraniana más insegura que hay.
> 
> Los ucranianos buscan éxitos a la desesperada para poder mostrar a occidente, no les importa la vida de sus soldados y los están sacrificando para poder lograrlo por ahora sus intentos son vanos y útiles para los rusos pues desmilitariza a marchas forzadas.



Alguna le puede salir bien, ¿no?. Los ucros son muchos y son valientes. Más vale que Rusia se lo tome en serie y tome Nokolaev y Odessa cuanto antes. 580 nuevos drones va a usar USA en Ucrania. Iba a poner 'dar USA a Ucrania', me di cuenta del error y corregí la frase.


----------



## rejon (22 Jul 2022)

*La Policía rusa abrió más de 3.300 expedientes por "desacreditar" al ejército.*
La policía rusa abrió más de 3.300 expedientes por "desacreditar" al ejército, según una ONG, un delito que* entró en vigor en marzo para silenciar las críticas* a la ofensiva en Ucrania.

La oenegé *Setevye Svobody*, que asiste jurídicamente a las víctimas de la represión política en Rusia, dijo que había calculado la cifra entre el 4 de marzo y el 14 de julio, basándose en los datos del ministerio del Interior ruso.

"De media, la policía rusa emite* 35 expedientes por descrédito del ejército cada día* laborable", dijo la oenegé en Telegram.

La infracción conlleva* multas de hasta 100.000 rublos (1.700 euros o dólares)* para una persona física y de *hasta un millón de rublos (unos 17.000 euros o dólares)* para una persona jurídica.


----------



## Roedr (22 Jul 2022)

Nunca subestimes al enemigo. Los HIMARS han hecho bastante daño, y los drones estos probablemente harán más. USA está escalando de forma gradual, sin pausa.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguna le puede salir bien, ¿no?. Los ucros son muchos y son valientes. Más vale que Rusia se lo tome en serie y tome Nokolaev y Odessa cuanto antes. 580 nuevos drones va a usar USA en Ucrania. Iba a poner 'dar USA a Ucrania', me di cuenta del error y corregí la frase.



No, necesitarían muchos más hombres y abrir varios frentes para desbordarlos y más material, a la que inician una "contraofensiva" los drones rusos la detectan y comienza la cortina de artillería (me autonombro paco-estratega )


----------



## Adriano II (22 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alguna le puede salir bien, ¿no?. Los ucros son muchos y son valientes. Más vale que Rusia se lo tome en serie y tome Nokolaev y Odessa cuanto antes. 580 nuevos drones va a usar USA en Ucrania. Iba a poner 'dar USA a Ucrania', me di cuenta del error y corregí la frase.



1/ No, no les puede salir bien ni por casualidad pq es un suicidio salir a campo abierto para lanzar una ofensiva cuando el enemigo tiene una total superioridad aérea y una superioridad en artillería de un orden de magnitud

2/ Ser muchos solo te sirve para tener muchas bajas pq no vas a lograr nunca acercarte lo suficiente para imponer el número en un combate cuerpo a cuerpo

3/ Ser valiente no te sirve de nada cuando te trituran con obuses de 155 mm desde 20 kms de distancia

4/ Los drones esos solo servirán para que los rusos aprendan a conocerlos y a neutralizarlos en un conflicto acotado y de baja intensidad (para lo que sería una guerra total contra la OTAN) otra arma más de la OTAN a la que le cogeran el "tranquillo"


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> A donde quiero llegar es que las potencias ocupantes de Alemania, todas, usaron en mayor o menor medida a los militares y a los burócratas del régimen anterior para construir sendos estados satélites y lo hicieron por una cuestión práctica, bastando para no ser depurado no haberte afiliado voluntariamente al Partido o no haber sido militante. Buscaban gente normal, NPCs que del mismo modo que se limitaron a hacer su trabajo en el régimen anterior lo hicieran en el nuevo. Fueron muchos los que desfilaron ante esvásticas y unos años después lo estaban haciendo ante retratos de Marx y Stalin.
> 
> Si ocupas un territorio, todo lo que sea delegar en los ocupados es una reducción de costes. Montar un ejército o una burocracia completamente desde cero habría sido absurdamente costoso y no lo hicieron ni los soviéticos.



Pero es que se colaron demasiados tíos con carné de nazi de mierda en nuestro bando. Y n o sólo carnet, sino méritos de hacer cosas nazis. Tampoco precisamente en cargos administrativos y oscuros, sino directivos y en posiciones importantes. Como la transición modélica española pero en europeo.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No veo a nadie obstinado en cargarse ucranianos. Ni siquiera los rusos, que hacen lo que pueden para cargarse los menos posibles.



Los menos posibles....si, si....con misiles.....


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> A donde quiero llegar es que las potencias ocupantes de Alemania, todas, usaron en mayor o menor medida a los militares y a los burócratas del régimen anterior para construir sendos estados satélites y lo hicieron por una cuestión práctica, bastando para no ser depurado no haberte afiliado voluntariamente al Partido o no haber sido militante. Buscaban gente normal, NPCs que del mismo modo que se limitaron a hacer su trabajo en el régimen anterior lo hicieran en el nuevo. Fueron muchos los que desfilaron ante esvásticas y unos años después lo estaban haciendo ante retratos de Marx y Stalin.
> 
> Si ocupas un territorio, todo lo que sea delegar en los ocupados es una reducción de costes. Montar un ejército o una burocracia completamente desde cero habría sido absurdamente costoso y no lo hicieron ni los soviéticos.



Eso que dices es totalmente cierto, pero no quita que reincorporasen a sus propios topos.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los menos posibles....si, si....con misiles.....



Contra objetivos militares, a ver si aprenden los ucranianos a distinguir entre objetivo militar y civil.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## kerevienteya (23 Jul 2022)

Rusia tiene una extensa gama de vehículos lanzacohetes. Uno de mis favoritos es este. 


Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Aquí tenemos varios perfiles de proucropitecos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132188
> 
> 
> ...



¿Los cuidados rusos son nuestros amigos? ¿Es una frase en clave?


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

.


alfonbass dijo:


> Los menos posibles....si, si....con misiles.....



Exacto. Para un carpet bombing no les harían falta misiles.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Los cuidados rusos son nuestros amigos? ¿Es una frase en clave?


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (23 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Contra objetivos militares, a ver si aprenden los ucranianos a distinguir entre objetivo militar y civil.



"Objetivos militares", eso es un eufemismo


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

__





¿No es hora de eliminar el American Starlink?


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Rusia tiene una extensa gama de vehículos lanzacohetes. Uno de mis favoritos es este.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132368
> 
> Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.



Claramente.


----------



## Bender32 (23 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Normal.Se agarran a cualquier identidad pasada que no sea la de nazis Banderistas.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Rusia tiene una extensa gama de vehículos lanzacohetes. Uno de mis favoritos es este.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132368
> 
> Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.



Como este:


----------



## raptors (23 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Un gran número son 12?



*Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## Prophet (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Rusia tiene una extensa gama de vehículos lanzacohetes. Uno de mis favoritos es este.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132368
> 
> Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.



Amego eso es un BM-30 Smerch. La infografía está mal. 

Saludos.


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.




Bueno, en uno no. Los propios rusos han reconocido que el sistema de "cartridge" con el que se carga el HIMARS es más ingenioso y rápido que la carga "tubo a tubo" del tornado. Modificación que posiblemente hagan para mejorar ese aspecto.

Si algo tienen las guerras es que aprendes, mejoras, pruebas y copias.


----------



## El Veraz (23 Jul 2022)

Vistos avances rusos, negativos, pero avances. Sin municion por los HIMARS se les ve perdidos y con poca salida. Pinta mal para los orcos, meses sin avances, sin municion, los partisanos oliendoles el aliento y con las retiradas en forma de puente a punto de volar por los aires


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)

El presidente ucraniano Vladímir Zelenski expresó en una entrevista con The Wall Street Journal publicada este viernes que un alto el fuego con Rusia sin recuperar los territorios solo prolongaría el conflicto. 

"Congelar el conflicto con la Federación Rusa significa una pausa que da a la Federación Rusa un respiro para descansar", destacó el jefe de Estado. 

En este contexto, Zelenski tachó a Moscú de insaciable "cachalote" que no entiende el lenguaje de la diplomacia. "Es un cachalote que se ha tragado dos regiones y ahora dice: 'Congela el conflicto'. Luego descansará y, dentro de dos o tres años, se apoderará de otras dos regiones y volverá a decir: 'Congela el conflicto'", indicó.

El mandatario agregó que la sociedad ucraniana cree que "primero hay que liberar todos los territorios". "Y entonces podremos negociar sobre qué hacer y cómo podríamos vivir en los siglos venideros", continuó. 

Además, comentó las declaraciones del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin en las que aseguró que Moscú y Kiev "llegaron de hecho a un acuerdo" en marzo durante las negociaciones en Estambul y que las autoridades ucranianas no quieren aplicar lo pactado. Así, Zelenski calificó los señalamientos de su homólogo ruso de "delirio total" y aseveró que antes del operativo de Moscú, llevaba mucho tiempo intentando hablar con Putin.

Paralelamente, el mandatario ucraniano denunció que el suministro actual de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS a su país es insuficiente para cambiar la situación. 

"Los suministros occidentales de HIMARS, aunque suponen una diferencia material, son muy inferiores a lo que Ucrania necesita para cambiar la situación", afirmó Zelenski, citado por Reuters. "Una necesidad apremiante son los sistemas de defensa aérea", agregó. 

En cuanto al acuerdo para asegurar las exportaciones del grano ucraniano firmado este viernes en Turquía, Zelenski señaló que "las concesiones diplomáticas a Moscú podrían estabilizar algo los mercados, pero solo supondrían un respiro temporal y un búmeran en el futuro". 

Por otra parte, EE.UU. anunció este viernes un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania cuyo valor ronda los 270 millones de dólares. La ayuda incluye 580 drones kamikaze Phoenix Ghost, así como cuatro sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS, 36.000 proyectiles y municiones antitanque, precisó el coordinador de Comunicaciones Estratégicas del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby.


----------



## Karma bueno (23 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania en tiempos de Covid*






Por Catte Black.
- El mayor error que cometieron las élites con la estafa fue dejarnos ver lo buenos amigos que realmente son, porque esto instantáneamente y sin darse cuenta presentó al 99.9% una realidad impactante y previamente cuidadosamente oculta sobre la verdadera naturaleza del poder y la geopolítica.
Las narrativas de conflicto horizontal han sido durante siglos una parte importante de cómo las élites controlan a sus poblaciones. Católico contra protestante, musulmán contra cristiano, negro contra blanco, hombre contra mujer, homosexual contra heterosexual, etc. Es un método probado y confiable para canalizar frustraciones, formar mentes y mantener la mente de las personas alejada de los verdaderos autores de sus desgracias.

Detrás de la fachada del conflicto, las élites siempre han compartido un vínculo común de interés mutuo. Los reyes (en su mayoría) sabían honrar la divinidad de otros reyes incluso en la derrota. Incluso cuando se mataron unos a otros, lo hicieron de mala gana y bajo la apariencia de «causas naturales». Sabían que sus propias poblaciones eran los verdaderos enemigos comunes contra los que sabían hacer causa común.
La guerra era solo otro método para lograr esto, además de gratificar cierto grado de orgullo personal.
Nada ha cambiado mucho en la era moderna. Y gran parte de la energía de los medios heredados se ha dedicado durante mucho tiempo a ayudar a ocultar la realidad del «gran club (supranacional)» en el que no estamos.
Es decir, hasta el reciente gran error de juicio de los líderes mundiales cuando optaron por abandonar la narrativa cuidadosamente mantenida de «divisiones horizontales» en favor de una narrativa New Age, New Normal de «solidaridad internacional y cooperación para vencer al virus». ”.
Claramente iban por algún efecto psíquico tipo «Día de la Independencia». La humanidad cayendo en los brazos del otro y decidiendo trabajar juntos en la benevolencia mutua de la Nueva Normalidad creada por la OMS para derrotar a un enemigo invisible que, por supuesto, nunca será derrotado.
No pasó como estaba previsto.
Simplemente intentaron venderlo demasiado rápido. Y lo arruinaron.
Gordon Brown reaccionando a unos cientos de muertes por «COVID» diciendo que necesitábamos un gobierno mundial (¡todavía no, Gordon, demasiado pronto!).
Goldfinger Schwab y su estúpido libro del delirio delirante del “campesino feliz”.
Exageración insana en el meme «nada volverá a ser lo mismo» basado en algunos casos de gripe.
Esas fotos de personas que se caen de espaldas porque tienen «covid» en China.
Todos nuestros encantadores líderes son vistos en sus viajes internacionales ignorando sus propias reglas de máscaras (a excepción de los lacayos), mientras obligan a sus poblaciones al aislamiento y la tortura psicológica.
Todos impulsando sus propios brebajes tóxicos no probados producidos mágicamente, todos pronunciando untuosamente las mismas mentiras en cien idiomas diferentes.
Hicieron el tonto e hicieron demasiado obvio lo sincronizados que están.
Claro que también sembraron algunas narrativas de virus mortales «alternativas» que enturbiaron las aguas sin entusiasmo al culpar a China, o tal vez a los EE. UU., pero no fue suficiente para contrarrestar las imágenes realmente impresionantes de la solidaridad de la élite internacional. Muy particularmente la solidaridad este-oeste.
¿Por qué las élites chinas encabezaban esta mentira? ¿Por qué las élites rusas lo promovían?
Este fue un gran momento de despertar para muchas personas en todo el mundo.
No para la mayoría, por supuesto. Para la mayoría no había nada más que un paso cerrado zombificado, obediencia absoluta, niveles extraños de autodestrucción voluntaria.
Pero para una minoría grande y creciente comenzó a suceder todo lo contrario.
Esta minoría creciente comenzó a darse cuenta, no solo de que la pandemia era una gran mentira, sino que también comenzó a discernir la verdad más cuidadosamente oculta y explosiva: que las élites del mundo, todo el mundo, se deben lealtad entre sí por encima y más allá de cualquier atrapamiento de la identidad nacional.
Y que convencernos de que esto no es cierto había sido hasta ahora una gran parte de retener su poder.
Ante este despertar, algunas personas comenzaron a ver que no tenían más remedio que tomar el control de su propio destino en lugar de esperar a que sus gobiernos los salvaran.
Empezaron a surgir pequeñas rebeliones populares y espontáneas. Primero fueron muy pocos, pero luego más y más personas comenzaron a desafiar la mentira de la pandemia. Hubo marchas masivas en ciudades de todo el mundo y pequeñas protestas locales de «pararse en el parque». La gente hablaba, se acercaba. Los camioneros iniciaron su convoy.
De repente, desde un lugar de oscuridad había una verdadera esperanza. No invertido en algún héroe político falso o alguna celebridad populista ruidosa, sino en nosotros mismos. Grupos de gente común comenzaron a darse cuenta de que podían recuperar sus vidas.
Y simultáneamente, la narrativa de la pandemia comenzó a tambalearse.
La aceptación de la vacuna no cumplía con las expectativas. Incluso las personas que habían recibido una inyección se mostraban reacias a recibir otra. Algunos de los que alguna vez habían sido obedientes comenzaron a sentir que ya habían tenido suficiente.
Para el otoño de 2021, la Nueva Normalidad y, lo que es más importante, el sistema que la promueve, estaban en problemas. El peor problema que habían conocido en mucho tiempo.
Frente a una resistencia abrumadora, el «festival de abrazos del Día de la Independencia» y, de hecho, toda la narrativa de la pandemia, comenzó a entrar en pánico. Los mandatos de máscara comenzaron a cancelarse. Cuarentenas abandonadas. Los códigos QR también.
Y las élites comenzaron a recordar los beneficios de esas buenas y probadas narrativas de conflictos horizontales.
Estados Unidos comenzó a acusar a Rusia, China comenzó a acusar a Estados Unidos. Israel comenzó a bombardear a todos de nuevo.
¡Pero no porque quisieran distraerte de esa incómoda comprensión de lo amables que son realmente detrás de escena! Fue porque Rusia de repente se volvió más aterradora. Y esos nazis en Ucrania de repente se volvieron seriamente preocupantes. E Israel volvió a preocuparse por los terroristas e Irán. Y Taiwán….yada yada.
Y, obviamente, esas élites que pueden estar de acuerdo en decir las mismas mentiras con las mismas palabras al mismo tiempo y producir la misma «respuesta» y promover las mismas «soluciones» al unísono sobre covid simplemente no pueden estar de acuerdo en nada. más.
Porque profundas diferencias ideológicas y estratégicas lo hacen imposible.
Entonces, EE. UU. no tuvo más opción que iniciar provocaciones en el Mar de China e inundar Ucrania con armas y asesores, y Rusia no tuvo más opción que invadir Ucrania.
Todo era inevitable. Como la muerte y los impuestos. Simplemente algo que las personas sabias saben que tenía que suceder.
Y el hecho de que haya rescatado la estructura de poder de un pequeño momento arriesgado es absoluta y totalmente una coincidencia.
Sí, restableció todas las viejas narrativas de conflicto y permitió que los medios hicieran mucho ruido y distrajeran a la gente mientras la vergonzosa narrativa de «cooperación del Día de la Independencia» se escapaba de la sala.
Y sí, rescató la Nueva Normalidad y proporcionó una nueva y encantadora razón para posibles racionamientos, ajustes de cinturón, escasez para siempre, restricciones de viaje y todas las demás cosas que a Goldfinger Schwab y sus multimillonarios compinches globalistas supranacionales realmente les gustan.
Pero las coincidencias son así.
Coincidente. Conveniente. Y no hay necesidad de buscar más.
Quiero decir, ¿su líder mundial favorito realmente comenzaría o provocaría una guerra solo por conveniencia o ganancia? ¿Realmente sacrificarían vidas solo para beneficiarse a sí mismos?
Tal vez los estadounidenses lo harían, ¿pero Rusia? ¿Porcelana? Son más morales, cierto. Plano ético superior.
Quiero decir, todos están igualmente felices de permitir que sus ciudadanos sean inyectados con lodo tóxico no probado, y están seguros de que solo trabajaron con Occidente para perpetrar conjuntamente una estafa global sin precedentes que puede haber matado o mutilado a millones.
Y seguro que hay mucho que ganar al “ganar” en Ucrania, además de derrotar a los nazis. Contratos de reconstrucción de grasa. Acceso a una gran cantidad de recursos.
Y, por supuesto, la misma distracción conveniente sirve por igual a Occidente y Oriente.
Todos estaban al mismo nivel en 2020. Y, está bien, todavía están al mismo nivel en 2022, ¡pero solo por la mentira de la pandemia!
Se oponen absolutamente y se ven obligados a entrar en conflicto por todo lo demás, y debemos tomar partido, apoyar a los buenos que están alentando por un mundo mejor.
La única alternativa es reconocer que las divisiones horizontales los benefician a ellos, no a nosotros. Que ninguna de las partes es buena, ni apoya nada más que su propia ventaja, y que fundamentalmente, como siempre, el 0,1% global cuida sus propios intereses mientras se esfuerza por disuadirnos y desviarnos de hacer lo mismo.
Sugiero que dejemos de desviarnos y disuadirnos, recordar la lección del 2020 y continuar en el camino del despertar personal y colectivo del que están haciendo todo lo posible para atraernos.










Ucrania en tiempos de Covid







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

Ya tenemos un primer evento de la eyección de ayer: Incendio en depósito de pirotécnicos en Ate deja al menos cinco fallecidos, confirman bomberos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jul 2022)

¡1Pero los pelos de los tios demasiado largos! ¡Degenerados!


----------



## Karma bueno (23 Jul 2022)

"Haz lo que yo te digo, y no mires como yo hago"


*Agenda 2030: Mientras pide comer menos carne y no usar agroquímicos, Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor dueño de campos del mundo*






En 2017, el Foro Económico Mundial publicó un artículo acompañado de un interesante video titulado Ocho predicciones para el mundo en 2030, donde dictan sus pronósticos, aunque parecen más propuestos políticas que predicciones ingenuas, de lo que va a ser el mundo en 10 años si triunfa la infame Agenda 2030.
“En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz“, “no se usará más carbón” y “se comerá menos carne” son algunas de las declaraciones que la organización que promueve la Agenda 2030 quiere convencerte de que serán reales.

Lejos de ser una teoría de conspiración, esta agenda ya se puso en práctica en varios países. Si bien hasta el 2019 todo parecía marchar a la perfección, la crisis que arrancó con la pandemia en 2020 y se recrudeció este año con la invasión de Ucrania, dejó expuesto a este perverso sistema.
Inmediatamente países como Alemania, Italia o España entraron en crisis energética, países como Holanda estallaron en protesta por las duras regulaciones ambientales, y la frutilla del postre, Sri Lanka, país-laboratorio de los asesores del Foro Económico de Davos, colapsó completamente.
*El caso Sri Lanka*

En 2019, el presidente recientemente inaugurado Gotabaya Rajapaksa incorporó a su equipo económico a varios asesores del Foro de Davos, con el objetivo de hacer buena letra frente a los mercados internacionales, ya que Sri Lanka estaba al borde del default.
Rajapaksa aplicó las medidas de la Agenda 2030 a rajatabla, y en tan solo dos años, estaba tratándose de escapar de la isla mientras un país entero intentaba asesinarlo. Tras la prohibición de agroquímicos y un fuerte impulso de una dieta vegana para la población, la desnutrición y las hambrunas se pusieron a la orden del día.
Millones de srilankeses salieron a las calles en protesta, en una de las revoluciones civiles más impactantes de la historia por su claro objetivo: volver a producir comida, tener dinero para importar combustibles y reestablecer un orden capitalista sin los delirios de la Agenda 2030...










Agenda 2030: Mientras pide comer menos carne y no usar agroquímicos, Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor dueño de campos del mundo







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Jul 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, el bloqueo eléctrico a Crimea desde Ucrania se ha levantado…








Крым прерывал последнюю блокаду - Свободная Пресса - Новости Крым. Крым новости. Новости Крыма. Крым сегодня. Крым. Новости. Крым новости сегодня. Крым последние новости. Новости Крыма сегодня. Последние новости Крыма. Новости сегодня. Новости дня.


Власти Крыма сообщили о прекращении последней блокады со стороны Украины




svpressa.ru


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> ¿hay alguna aproximación del numero entregado?











HIMARS y municiones: Estados Unidos entrega a Ucrania un nuevo paquete de ayuda por 400 millones de dólares


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, aprobó el viernes un nuevo paquete de ayuda de defensa a Ucrania por un total de alrededor de 400 millones, que incluye, entre otras cosas, nuevos lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS, así como municiones de precisión. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.es





*Por lo tanto, el número total de vehículos HIMARS entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas llegará a 12, junto con los ocho que ya se usan por los militares ucranianos en posiciones.*

Añádele cuatro más.









EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania otros cuatro sistemas de cohetes Himars | DW | 20.07.2022


Washington también ofreció a Kiev municiones GMLRS adicionales, que pueden atacar con precisión objetivos a una distancia de hasta 80 kilómetros.




www.dw.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Mapa del desarrollo de la situación operativa durante la batalla de Donbass a 21 de julio
> 
> Los expertos estadounidenses señalan los logros significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF durante las batallas del 28 de junio al 21 de julio:
> 
> ...



La bolsa de Novoluhanske se puede ver en este informe del dia 19 sobre elminuto 3.30


----------



## eltonelero (23 Jul 2022)

Porque cualquier manifestación cultural rusa es silenciada/denostada en occidente mientras que cualquier cagada multicultural es elevada a los altares por los massmedia/netflix.

recuerdo que las inauguración y clausura de los juegos de Sochi fueron de las mejores que ha habido en unos juegos olimpicos y los telediarios solo sacaban un pequeño error de una luz de un aro olimpico en una pantalla o algo asi plan menuda chapuza. 
Apenas dieron cobertura.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jul 2022)

Tanques ucranianos destruidos en el puente Antonowsky, cerca de Kherson:


----------



## Nefersen (23 Jul 2022)

Esta última semana se han visto síntomas claros de que la EU no aguanta la presión. La caída del borracho inglés y de Dragui han hecho sonar las alarmas. El sargento Scholz ya se da por acabado. El pequeño Napoleón ha perdido el parlamento. Los comentarios de la Von der Poyen y el Burrell son acogidos con burlas e insultos en todos los medios. Han perdido el "relato", como les gusta decir a los cursis. Ucrania ya no ocupa ni 3 segundos en ningún noticiero, lo que ya venía ocurriendo en EEUU hace meses, pero que en Europa es llamativo. A ver como pretenden seguir convenciendo de la necesidad de arruinarse para defender una guerra que no sale ni en el telediarreo.


----------



## xenofonte (23 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tanques ucranianos destruidos en el puente Antonowsky, cerca de Kherson:




¿Pero eso no es de los primeros días?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (23 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Si lo dicen los rusos, yo me lo creo... nunca mienten.



Esta bien que no te creas a los rusos... hay una guerra. ¿Te crees a los ucranianos?


----------



## kerevienteya (23 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Amego eso es un BM-30 Smerch. La infografía está mal.
> 
> Saludos.



No, está bien. La denominación Tornado es la que usan los Rusos, el Bm-30 es lo mismo que decir el Tornado.


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

El principal éxito de Ucrania


Hace ya varios meses, cuando se produjo el primer intercambio de prisioneros entre Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares y Ucrania, el acuerdo fue analizado como un signo positivo que hacía ver que exis…




slavyangrad.es











El principal éxito de Ucrania


23/07/2022


Hace ya varios meses, cuando se produjo el primer intercambio de prisioneros entre Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares y Ucrania, el acuerdo fue analizado como un signo positivo que hacía ver que existía comunicación entre las partes, capaces de llegar a un acuerdo. Lo mismo ocurrió en 2019, cuando tras la que sería la última cumbre de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno del Formato Normandía, Ucrania, la RPD y la RPL realizaron un gran intercambio de prisioneros, que se vio, tanto en la prensa rusa como en la occidental, como un primer paso hacia un posible acuerdo político. Ese paso hacia la paz acabaría siendo el simple reflejo de un optimismo excesivo basado en falsas premisas. Las contradicciones políticas sobre el contenido y el significado de los acuerdos de Minsk, que implicaban una serie de concesiones que Ucrania nunca estuvo dispuesta a realizar, no habían desaparecido. Y pese a llegar al poder prometiendo la paz aunque esta exigiera duros compromisos, el discurso de Zelensky viró rápidamente hacia una línea continuista con el heredado de tiempos de Poroshenko.

Desde hace varios días, se había anunciado el inminente acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania para desbloquear las exportaciones del grano ucraniano, otro _gesto de buena voluntad_ de la Federación Rusa hacia Ucrania y hacia la comunidad internacional. Pero si este acuerdo corría el riesgo de ser visto como un primer paso hacia un acuerdo más amplio entre las partes, la forma en la que se gestó ayer su firma disipó cualquier duda. Pese a que el secretario general de Naciones Unidas, António Guterres, calificó la firma de “signo de esperanza”, el hecho de que ni siquiera se trate de un acuerdo entre Rusia y Ucrania deja ver que, en las condiciones actuales, no hay pacto posible alguno entre los dos países, ni siquiera para tratar los temas menos controvertidos.

La cuestión del trigo ucraniano ha sido una constante en el discurso de la guerra desde que comenzó la intervención rusa. El bloqueo ruso ha impedido la exportación marítima del grano y otros productos alimenticios, importantes no solo para los ingresos ucranianos, sino también porque algunos de sus mercados corresponden a países en desarrollo ya golpeados por el aumento de la inflación. En este tiempo, con un discurso no carente de hipocresía -Estados Unidos hace posible el bloqueo de Yemen, un país con gran dependencia exterior para alimentar a su población-, los países occidentales han tratado de culpar a Rusia de una futura hambruna en los países más pobres del planeta. Rusia también sería culpable del aumento del precio de los alimentos, pese a que incluso fuentes occidentales como el _Financial Times_ muestran que esa escalada comenzó ya en el año 2019.

Intentando buscar un único culpable –_la guerra de Putin_– para un problema causado por un cúmulo de factores entre los que la geopolítica es solo uno más, los países occidentales han preferido olvidar también el efecto que las sanciones contra Rusia han tenido en el mercado mundial de los alimentos. A pesar de no afectar directamente a su exportación, las sanciones sí afectan al transporte marítimo. Y aunque en estos últimos cinco meses se haya presentado al grano ucraniano como capaz de _alimentar al mundo_, en el año 2019 (último año del que FAO dispone de datos de Estados Unidos, uno de los grandes productores), la producción del país suponía el 3,70% de la producción mundial, muy por detrás de los tres principales productores -China, India y Rusia- e incluso de Estados Unidos y Canadá.

La producción rusa ascendió ese año al 9,73% de la producción mundial de trigo, aunque esa cantidad ha de alimentar a una población mucho mayor que la producción ucraniana. Sin embargo, la importancia de Rusia no se limita a la exportación de alimentos, sino que, como potencia mundial en el ámbito de los fertilizantes, las dificultades al comercio exterior ruso pueden poner en peligro la producción nacional de esos países que Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea afirman que son alimentados por el trigo ucraniano.

El acuerdo firmado ayer en Turquía afecta a ambos aspectos. Horas antes de la firma, el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak afirmó que Ucrania no firmaría un acuerdo con Rusia. Esa posibilidad había quedado clara ante el anuncio ucraniano de que sería el ministro de Infraestructuras quien firmaría el acuerdo. El hecho de que fueran titulares de diferentes ministerios -Shoigu, ministro de Defensa, fue el enviado ruso- quienes firmaran el acuerdo hacía previsible que no hubiera una ceremonia conjunta. Finalmente, Ucrania primero y Rusia después firmaron un mismo acuerdo que compromete a ambos, pero que no fue directo. Es más, Ucrania quiso insistir en que su acuerdo no es con Rusia, sino con Turquía y Naciones Unidas.

El acuerdo, válido para 120 días, implica a tres importantes puertos del mar Negro, Odessa, Chernomorsk y Yuzhny, y comporta un mecanismo de revisión de los buques para garantizar que no haya importación de armas. El acuerdo no solo desbloquea la exportación del trigo ucraniano, sino que, según Sergey Shoigu, facilita, a exigencia de Moscú, la exportación de los fertilizantes rusos. El trabajo para iniciar las exportaciones ha comenzado ya y el tránsito por rutas que el Ejército Ucraniano ha considerado seguras puede reanudarse en los próximos días. Es probable que, eliminada la incertidumbre sobre qué sería del grano ucraniano, exista un efecto, al menos temporal, sobre los precios, aunque las exportaciones ucranianas no “evitarán una hambruna mundial” como repetía ayer la prensa.

Habrá que esperar un tiempo para confirmar que este acuerdo indirecto entre Rusia y Ucrania se cumpla en su totalidad y también para comprobar cuál es el papel de Turquía, especialmente en lo que respecta a los buques procedentes del mar de Azov. En las últimas semanas, Turquía ha retenido a petición de Ucrania buques con cargamento de trigo que Kiev alegaba había sido “robado” por las autoridades rusas en los “territorios ocupados”. Ucrania pretende así bloquear la exportación del trigo cultivado en el sur de Ucrania, en las regiones ahora bajo control ruso. El factor de preocupación por la población mundial desaparece cuando se trata de exportaciones realizadas por Rusia.

Para lo que no ha hecho falta esperar ha sido para escuchar las primeras acusaciones. De forma preventiva, Mijailo Podoliak sembraba ayer por la tarde las primeras dudas sobre el cumplimiento ruso de su parte del acuerdo. Kiev elige así seguir el camino marcado en el proceso de Minsk, en el que cada incumplimiento ucraniano era presentado como incumplimiento ruso. El bloqueo ucraniano de todos y cada uno de los puntos políticos de los acuerdos de Minsk fue siempre culpa de Moscú, un discurso que no solo se generalizó en Ucrania, sino que se repitió, sin que fuera sometido a crítica o verificación alguna, tanto por los socios de Kiev como por la prensa occidental. El principal éxito de Ucrania en estos ocho años no ha sido reforzar a su ejército, mantener a flote su economía o garantizarse el completo apoyo de sus socios, sino instalar en la conciencia colectiva que Rusia siempre es culpable.


----------



## kerevienteya (23 Jul 2022)

Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 22 de julio

El principal especialista en "superaciones" Arestovich dio hoy una sensación: resulta que en la región de Kherson, en la región de Vysokopole, nuestros combatientes estaban rodeados y listos para rendirse. También "mató" con una metáfora colorida: "las valientes Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania organizaron para los "orcos" no mucho, ni poco, una nueva versión del caldero Ilovaisky, solo por el contrario, ahora no están en el caldero. ” Pero como era de esperar, resultó ser otra falsificación, que Readovka confirmó desde el campo.

⚔Pasemos a la situación en los frentes del día pasado:

▫ Dirección Kharkiv
No se registraron cambios significativos en la situación. Peleas en el área de Uda, Tsupovka, Dementyevka, Great Passage, Nursery, Upper Saltov.

▫Dirección eslava
Cerca de Seversk luchando en el área de Serebryanka, Verkhnekamensky e Ivano-Daryevka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se dedican a triturar las posiciones enemigas en las alturas adyacentes a la ciudad. La artillería está trabajando activamente desde ambas orillas del Seversky Donets.

▫Dirección Donetsk
El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania admitió por primera vez hoy que hay batallas por Soledar: las nuestras están asaltando los distritos orientales de la ciudad. Los informes de ayer sobre la liberación completa de la aldea de Pokrovskoye resultaron ser, desafortunadamente, prematuros; hoy resultó que los combates aún continúan, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan ocupando la parte norte de la aldea. Su captura final supondrá el colapso real de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Artemivsk. Continúan los combates en las centrales térmicas de Vershina, Novolugansk y Uglegorsk

Llegadas
Por la noche, los militantes dispararon nuevamente contra el territorio de la región de Luhansk desde HIMARS: se registraron llegadas de 6 cohetes en el pueblo de Horoshee en el granero, el garaje y el establo de la empresa agrícola. Y nuevamente Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, Makeevka, Donetsk estaban bajo un intenso fuego.

"Calibraciones"
Nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales destruyeron hoy el depósito de cohetes y armas de artillería de la 59.a brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev, eliminando hasta 30 militantes en el camino. Un puesto de control de la brigada mecanizada 92 y un puesto de mando y observación del batallón de la brigada mecanizada 72 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la RPD fueron bombardeados cerca de Jarkov. En Cherevkovka (DNR), se destruyó un lanzador Buk. Y en Kramatorsk, ayer, en el edificio de la escuela No. 23, la sede de la formación nazi "Black Hundred" fue destruida por un ataque con cohetes.

En el mundo
Hoy, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, realizó una visita de trabajo a Turquía, donde firmaron un acuerdo sobre la exportación de cereales ucranianos. Hoy, Lituania ha desbloqueado el tránsito ferroviario a Kaliningrado, lo que probablemente sea consecuencia del consenso adoptado en Estambul.

De interesante
Hoy, apareció un video en la red, donde se anunció la aparición en dirección sur de la "brigada de Odessa", formada por voluntarios nacidos en Nikolayevshchina, región de Odessa. Ahora entran en la batalla y liberarán sus tierras natales: Nikolaev y Odessa.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jul 2022)

No entiendo la denuncia, atacan un campo de aviación militar y la red de ferrocarril donde se transporta armamento. ¿Donde esperan que ellos ataquen pues? Si toda la guerra han ido intentado minimizar las bajas civiles (otra cosa es que los Ucranianos metan armamento y soldados en hospitales o colegios esperando no recibir así ataques) lo lógico es atacar la infraestructura militar.

*Ucrania denuncia un ataque con 13 misiles en el centro del país*
Al menos 13 misiles rusos han impactado este sábado contra un campo de aviación militar y la red de ferrocarril en la provincia de Kirovograd, en el centro de Ucrania, según ha denunciado el gobernador local, Andriy Raikovich, en un mensaje publicado en la red Telegram. Raikovich sostiene que el ataque ha causado muertos y heridos, sin detallar cuántos.


Y más y más armas. El objetivo de EEUU de debilitar a Rusia y a Europa está claro. Cada vez misiles con más alcance....que ya no prohiben que se usen en territorio Ruso (Crimea) ahora ya están pensando en enviar cazas ¿Que será lo próximo? ¿Dotarlos de bombas atómicas?

*EE UU anuncia un nuevo paquete militar a Ucrania por 270 millones de dólares*
El Pentágono ha anunciado este viernes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania por valor de 270 millones de dólares. De esa cifra, 100 millones estarán destinados a la compra de 580 drones Phoenix Ghost adicionales. Esta clase de vehículos no tripulados puede volar durante seis horas y está diseñado para objetivos en tierra con un blindaje no reforzado. Más de un centenar de Phoenix Ghost fueron enviados a Ucrania durante el pasado mes de abril para ser utilizados en la batalla por la región de Donbás. Además, se enviarán otros cuatro sistemas lanzamisiles múltiples HIMARS, lo que elevaría el total entregado a Ucrania a 20.

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, ha afirmado que el departamento de Defensa de EE UU está realizando "exploraciones preliminares" *sobre la posibilidad de entregar a Ucrania cazas de combate*, una opción hasta ahora descartada por Washington ante la posibilidad de una escalada del conflicto directo por Rusia. Sin embargo, ha indicado, si llegase a ocurrir, "no sería ejecutado a corto plazo"


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Porque cualquier manifestación cultural rusa es silenciada/denostada en occidente mientras que cualquier cagada multicultural es elevada a los altares por los massmedia/netflix.
> 
> recuerdo que las inauguración y clausura de *los juegos de Sochi* fueron de las mejores que ha habido en unos juegos olimpicos y los telediarios solo sacaban un pequeño error de una luz de un aro olimpico en una pantalla o algo asi plan menuda chapuza.
> Apenas dieron cobertura.



Fue el momento elegido para el Golpe de Estado en Ucranía.
Era más interesante el Maidan.


----------



## cebollin-o (23 Jul 2022)

Segundo mercenario estadounidense caído en Ucrania:









Stephen Zabielski is the second American killed fighting in Ukraine


Stephen Zabielski, 52, was killed May 15 in the village of Dorozhnyanka, Zaporizhzhia Oblast.




nypost.com


----------



## Como El Agua (23 Jul 2022)

Exjefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania, General del Ejército Mykola Malomuzh: "El régimen de Kyiv decidió movilizar a personas en edad de jubilación para el servicio militar, ya que está preparando "poderosas reservas" para la ofensiva".
Parece que los recursos humanos están agotados y se acerca el invierno.


----------



## cebollin-o (23 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Exjefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania, General del Ejército Mykola Malomuzh: "El régimen de Kyiv decidió movilizar a personas en edad de jubilación para el servicio militar, ya que está preparando "poderosas reservas" para la ofensiva".
> Parece que los recursos humanos están agotados y se acerca el invierno.



El exjefe del servicio de inteligencia Ucraniana resolviendo a la vez el problema de las pensiones


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Los ataques matutinos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra la presa de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka y el puente sobre el río Ingulets tuvieron poco efecto sobre el enemigo. La presa no sufrió daños importantes. El puente sobre el río Ingulets, a pesar de algunos daños, también sigue funcionando. Sin embargo, no podemos dejar de señalar los acentuados ataques a los puentes en dirección a Kherson, con los que el enemigo busca crear problemas logísticos a nuestro grupo de tropas que opera en la orilla derecha.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Los ataques de esta mañana en la región de Kirovohrad dañaron varias instalaciones, así como el aeródromo de Kanatovo. Ucrania admite varios muertos y "algunos daños". Los ataques se llevaron a cabo con misiles Kalibr (que han caducado) y cohetes X-22.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Esta bien que no te creas a los rusos... hay una guerra. ¿Te crees a los ucranianos?



Tampoco. Pero hasta las mentiras hay que vestirlas bien para que sean creíbles.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya tenemos un primer evento de la eyección de ayer: Incendio en depósito de pirotécnicos en Ate deja al menos cinco fallecidos, confirman bomberos



Eso en Perú es muy normal. Nulas medidas de seguridad, precariedad e ilegalidad.

No sé si recuerdan lo que pasó en el centro comercial Mesa Redonda ...allí una calle llena de pirotecnias y ambulantes tb con pirotecnia fue explotando en cadena. Hubo cientos de muertos, entre muertos y desaparecidos 400 . Fue explotando como una ola.La calle estaba colapsada de gente y vehiculos pues era momento de comprar los petardos para final de año. 29 dic 2000 o 2001.
Creo q hay videos


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

*NASAMS contra Daga e Iskander-M*

Washington ha anunciado la transferencia de dos baterías de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS (18 lanzadores con seis misiles cada uno) a las AFU. Este sistema norteamericano-noruego también es muy conocido porque protege el espacio aéreo directamente sobre la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono.

Kiev también pide que protejan sus "centros de decisión" de posibles ataques de misiles rusos, especialmente los Kinzhal e Iskander-M.

Comparemos las capacidades.

- El NASAMS está armado con misiles antiaéreos AIM-120C/D AMRAAM. Están equipados con cabezas buscadoras con una velocidad limitada de adquisición de objetivos de 3600 km/h. Esto no les permite derribar los misiles aerobalísticos rusos Kh-47M2 "Kynzhal", porque la velocidad de estos últimos en la fase final de la trayectoria es de unos 4300 km/h.

- El misil casi balístico Iskander-M tampoco es rival para el AMRAAM. Sí, su velocidad en la fase terminal de la trayectoria es inferior a la del misil americano y es de unos 3200 km/h. Pero puede realizar maniobras antiaéreas con 25-30 fuerzas G. El AIM-120C, por su parte, puede interceptar objetivos con sólo 12-15 Gs.

Sin embargo, no hay que subestimar a NASAMS. La peculiaridad de este complejo es que puede operar sin radares de detección y designación de objetivos en un radio de 25-40 km. En este modo no será visto por los aviones de reconocimiento por radar Ilyushin Il-20M de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa.

Este sigilo supone una amenaza conocida para los cazas y aviones de ataque rusos que operan en los cielos ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kerevienteya (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *NASAMS contra Daga e Iskander-M*
> 
> Washington ha anunciado la transferencia de dos baterías de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS (18 lanzadores con seis misiles cada uno) a las AFU. Este sistema norteamericano-noruego también es muy conocido porque protege el espacio aéreo directamente sobre la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono.
> 
> ...



He abierto hilo de ello.

NASAMS contra Kinzhal e Iskander-M

Washington anunció la transferencia de dos baterías de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS (18 lanzadores de seis misiles cada uno) a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Este sistema estadounidense-noruego también es ampliamente conocido porque protege el espacio aéreo directamente sobre la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono.

Kyiv también les pide que protejan los "centros de toma de decisiones" de posibles ataques de misiles rusos, principalmente Kinzhal e Iskander-M.

Comparemos las posibilidades.

• NASAMS está armado con misiles antiaéreos AIM-120С/D AMRAAM. Están equipados con cabezales de referencia con una velocidad limitada de 3600 km / h de objetivos capturados. Esto no les permite derribar misiles aerobalísticos rusos Kh-47M2 Kinzhal, porque la velocidad de estos últimos en la etapa final de la trayectoria es de aproximadamente 4300 km/h.

• Demasiado duro para AMRAAM y el misil casi balístico Iskander-M. Eso sí, en el tramo final su velocidad es inferior a la americana y es de aproximadamente 3200 km/h. Pero por otro lado, es capaz de realizar maniobras antiaéreas con sobrecargas de 25-30 Gs. El AIM-120C, por su parte, solo puede interceptar objetivos con sobrecargas de 12-15 Gs.

Sin embargo, NASAMS tampoco debe subestimarse. La peculiaridad de este complejo es que dentro de un radio de 25-40 km es capaz de operar sin la participación de radares de detección de batería y designación de objetivos. En este modo, no será visto por el avión de inteligencia electrónica Il-20M de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

Tal secreto representa una amenaza bien conocida para los aviones de combate y de ataque rusos que operan en los cielos de Ucrania.

@milcronicas


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

El New York Post concluyó que Putin estaba por encima de todos los líderes occidentales

"En realidad, Putin nos ha vigilado más de cerca que nosotros a él. Sabe que el gas europeo depende de él. Sabe que, con la llegada del invierno, es probable que los europeos sufran escasez y se peleen entre ellos. Sabe que las sanciones han hecho subir los precios del gas y del petróleo. En realidad, Putin se está enriqueciendo aún más gracias a las sanciones. Y sabe que aunque estamos dispuestos a armar a Ucrania con munición relativamente ligera, no les armaremos con nada más pesado. Esto se debe a nuestro miedo a él", dice el artículo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un puente sobre el río Ingulets en la región de Kherson con un MLRS HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense

El ataque se produjo alrededor de las 5 de la mañana de hoy. Según la información preliminar, siete cohetes HIMARS impactaron en la calzada del puente. A pesar de los daños, el puente sobrevivió y el tráfico sigue circulando por él. No se informó de que hubiera víctimas.

Este fue el primer ataque con cohetes HIMARS de los militantes en el cruce de Ingulets. Anteriormente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon activamente los puentes que cruzan el río Dniéper, en particular el puente Antonivsky, aparentemente en un intento de cortar las comunicaciones del grupo ruso en la región de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## thanos2 (23 Jul 2022)

Parece que iba en serio biden y zelensky con lo de que lucharían hasta el último ucraniano vivo.
No va a quedar ningún ucraniano varón en ese país. Una generación entera huérfana porque EEUU quería debilitar a Europa y a Rusia mientras sus traficantes de armas se llenan los bolsillos


----------



## millie34u (23 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y ahora la vestryngita....que cruz...



el parroquiano, tras un eructo con hedor a soberano, reflexionó


----------



## España1 (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La primera víctima en todo conflicto bélico, es la verdad.



Y tú trabajas duro para ello


----------



## Honkler (23 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Exjefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Ucrania, General del Ejército Mykola Malomuzh: "El régimen de Kyiv decidió movilizar a personas en edad de jubilación para el servicio militar, ya que está preparando "poderosas reservas" para la ofensiva".
> Parece que los recursos humanos están agotados y se acerca el invierno.



Cuantos de esos efectivos serán pro rusos?. Preveo deserciones en masa…


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Esta última semana se han visto síntomas claros de que la EU no aguanta la presión. La caída del borracho inglés y de Dragui han hecho sonar las alarmas. El sargento Scholz ya se da por acabado. El pequeño Napoleón ha perdido el parlamento. Los comentarios de la Von der Poyen y el Burrell son acogidos con burlas e insultos en todos los medios. Han perdido el "relato", como les gusta decir a los cursis. Ucrania ya no ocupa ni 3 segundos en ningún noticiero, lo que ya venía ocurriendo en EEUU hace meses, pero que en Europa es llamativo. A ver como pretenden seguir convenciendo de la necesidad de arruinarse para defender una guerra que no sale ni en el telediarreo.



A ver si gana la Meloni en Italia. Esto podría ser un punto de inflexión en el pensamiento de rebaño de la UE.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Jul 2022)

Un poco de humor nunca viene mal.

Eldelgas:


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (23 Jul 2022)

Subame deos botellas...jajajaa....da risa de lo mal hecho que está.


----------



## delhierro (23 Jul 2022)

Creo qeu son las colinas de Servetsk



Reconocimiento, y luego artilleria gorda. Minimizando bajas propias.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Jul 2022)

Cámbiate el nick cariño. Con tus dos Zetas y todo.


----------



## VittorioValencia (23 Jul 2022)

Asi van los tiros, segun canal ruso


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (23 Jul 2022)

cuando entre el invierno y el frío acabará la guerra.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1131888
> 
> 
> ⚡ Un gran número de militantes ucranianos fueron capturados por las fuerzas "O" cerca de Seversk



Cada día que pasa se ve un deterioro mayor en la uniformidad y equipo de los soldados ucranianos capturados.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Segundo mercenario estadounidense caído en Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Segundo? Han debido caer bastantes más.... Solo en los bombardeos a cuarteles y centros de entrenamiento. Otra cosa, es que lo reconozcan o que les hayan identificado...


----------



## cebollin-o (23 Jul 2022)

preveo ola de mercenarios marroquíes, y no va de coña


----------



## dabuti (23 Jul 2022)

Noruegas, suecas. francesas...

Yo creí que Kiev era un paraíso.

Ni una ciudad rusa ni española, by the way.









Ciudades más peligrosas de Europa para vivir - Blog Prosegur


Descubre cuáles son las ciudades más peligrosas de Europa para vivir y los razones por las que estas son las ciudades menos seguras del continente.




blog.prosegur.es


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jul 2022)

De no vamos a reducir el uso del gas hace 24 horas se ha pasado ya a.....vamos a regalar nuestro gas a Europa, si las empresas Españolas no tienen suficiente o aumentan los costes de la electricidad y han de cerrar o aumentar los costes de los productos a los Españoles, no pasa nada, lo importante es que Alemania o Francia no tengan que parar su producción y que su ecomia se resienta lo mínimo posible. Por supuesto, todo será culpa de Rusia. Vamos, que nos van a vaciar las reservas de gas por el bien de Europa....a costa del bien de los Españoles.

*Borrell asegura que España tiene "muy buena" posición para ayudar a suministrar gas a la UE*

*"No podemos de repente decir '¡anda, nos han cortado el gas!'. Hay que tomar medidas y esas medidas son de ahorro, pero hay medidas para aumentar la oferta y España está en una posición muy buena para ayudar a que Europa tenga más gas que no sea gas ruso"*, dijo Borrell en una entrevista telefónica con Efe. 

Esa* capacidad que tiene España "hay que ponerla al servicio de toda Europa" para importar más gas natural licuificado con grandes metaneros y distribuir una parte por las escasas interconexiones existentes y otra con barcos más pequeños a otras instalaciones de Italia o Francia,* apuntó. España ofreció este viernes sus infraestructuras gasísticas para poder exportar gas a 6,7 teravatios hora (TWh) al mes al resto de la UE, en vez de tener que reducir el consumo de gas, según fuentes del Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica.


----------



## kelden (23 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De no vamos a reducir el uso del gas hace 24 horas se ha pasado ya a.....vamos a regalar nuestro gas a Europa, si las empresas Españolas no tienen suficiente o aumentan los costes de la electricidad y han de cerrar o aumentar los costes de los productos a los Españoles, no pasa nada, lo importante es que Alemania o Francia no tengan que parar su producción y que su ecomia se resienta lo mínimo posible. Por supuesto, todo será culpa de Rusia. Vamos, que nos van a vaciar las reservas de gas por el bien de Europa....a costa del bien de los Españoles.
> 
> *Borrell asegura que España tiene "muy buena" posición para ayudar a suministrar gas a la UE*
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que nadie vaya a obligar a Naturgy a "regalar" su gas. "España" no importa ni exporta gas, lo hacen las empresas españolas.

La idea es que Naturgy, o cualquier otro, compren gas licuado donde sea (incluido ruso mientras dure: España aumenta las compras de gas ruso durante la guerra en Ucrania - El Periódico de la Energía), lo procesen en España y se mande por los gasoductos existentes hacia Europa, o se trasvase a otros barcos más pequeños con destino a otros paises europeos con menor capacidad de regasificación. Cobrando, por supuesto. A ver si te crees tu que Antonio, como decis vosotros, va a obligar a Reynés a trabajar gratis.   Lo cierto es que para Naturgy es un negocio redondo.

Desde luego los fachas no sabeis en que puto mundo vivís y embestís por embestir ....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Jul 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no es de los primeros días?



Pues puede ser. disculpen la molestia. Estaba con eureka News y pensé que era actual.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

HOY.....vá por cabo chusquero...


----------



## Kreonte (23 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De no vamos a reducir el uso del gas hace 24 horas se ha pasado ya a.....vamos a regalar nuestro gas a Europa, si las empresas Españolas no tienen suficiente o aumentan los costes de la electricidad y han de cerrar o aumentar los costes de los productos a los Españoles, no pasa nada, lo importante es que Alemania o Francia no tengan que parar su producción y que su ecomia se resienta lo mínimo posible. Por supuesto, todo será culpa de Rusia. Vamos, que nos van a vaciar las reservas de gas por el bien de Europa....a costa del bien de los Españoles.
> 
> *Borrell asegura que España tiene "muy buena" posición para ayudar a suministrar gas a la UE*
> 
> ...



Una cosa son las reservas que seguirán siendo reservas y otra producir y exportar. Lo que sale por lo q entra.


----------



## dabuti (23 Jul 2022)

MEBTIROSOS Y LLORONES UCRONAZIS.









Ucrania denuncia un ataque ruso en el puerto de Odesa tras la firma del acuerdo para la exportación de grano


El puerto de Odesa es punto clave para exportar cereales por el Mar Negro




www.eldiario.es


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*EEUU anuncia una nueva ayuda militar a Ucrania por valor de 270 millones de dólares.*
Estados Unidos anunció el viernes a última hora de la tarde un paquete de ayuda militar adicional para Ucrania valorado en 270 millones de dólares, que incluye armas de una mayor capacidad de precisión. El coordinador de comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, *John Kirby*, precisó en una conferencia de prensa telefónica que el nuevo envío incluye* cuatro Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS, en inglés) y municiones para estos proyectiles de largo alcance.*

El paquete también está compuesto por sistemas antiblindaje, 36.000 rondas de artillería y 580 drones tácticos Phoenix Ghost. Hasta el momento* EE.UU. ha proporcionado doce HIMARS a Ucrania, que pasan a ser 16 con la ayuda anunciada este viernes.*

"Es un proceso continuo", recalcó el coordinador de comunicaciones del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, según el cual los paquetes de ayuda militar estadounidenses se adaptan a las necesidades sobre el terreno. *Con este último, el apoyo militar enviado por Estados Unidos a Ucrania desde el inicio de la invasión rusa el pasado 24 de febrero se eleva a 8.200 millones de dólares*


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jul 2022)

Todos sabemos quien le da las órdenes y no son precisamente Ucranianos.....menos mal que nosotros tenemos al gran Pedro Sánchez, el mejor político del mundo que jamás miente y la culpa de todo es de....Trump y Abascal (aunque no manden ni pinten nada) como se leía por aquí al forero que lo tiene como ídolo. Aquí todo ira bien porque tenemos al gran Pedro Sánchez, como decía su fan de este inventandose que nunca mentia ni contaba bulos y que el problema de España y EEUU eran.....Trump y Abascal...y el tio del tiempo si hace falta, todos tienen culpa menos los dirigentes actuales que son quienes toman las decisiones.

Menos mal que está el héroe actor (quien puede llevar mejor un país que un actor a las órdenes de Biden) Pedrito Sánchez (que le pregunten a Argelia la que ha liado el solo) y Biden....senil y que habla con gente que no hay a su lado, que intenta montar en bici y se va a suelo....genios sin duda. Pero estoy de acuerdo en la parte de este artículo que indica que Zelenski donde mejor se mueve es en la faceta en que se mueve por su trayectoria como actor, por eso lo puso EEUU ahí porque necesitaba un actor que fingiese defender los intereses de Ucrania cuando los que está defendiendo son los de EEUU.

*Zelenski se blinda con su núcleo duro de leales y se desprende de "traidores"*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, mantiene un núcleo duro de figuras políticas clave y probada lealtad, casi cinco meses después del inicio de la invasión rusa de su país y en medio de la purga emprendida de altos cargos sospechosos de "traición".

El líder ucraniano se ha centrado desde el arranque de la ofensiva tanto en la coordinación de la defensa del país como en el área de la comunicación, *un ámbito en el que se mueve cómodamente por su trayectoria como actor*. Aunque está al frente activamente de todas las decisiones importantes, *el presidente se ha apoyado en una serie de figuras de alto nivel de su círculo más estrecho, cuya influencia no siempre está ligada a competencias claramente definidas*.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (23 Jul 2022)

Entonces (Siempre confiando en la veracidad de ello) lo que indicas es que Rusia no puede atacar ninguno de esos puertos ni aunque todavía no se esté enviando cereal, que han de dejar que Ucrania los refuerze o que pueda enviar unidades o armas (por ejemplo usar esa zona para almacenarlas, sabiendo que no se va a atacar) Que igual lo que han acordado es no atacar mientras lleguen, salgan o estén en puerto esos barcos, no el esta un par de meses (o lo que tarden en sacar el cereal) sin atacar esos puertos. Esperemos a ver las imágenes que de momento no han puesto ninguna y que dice la otra parte. A ver si va a ser como ese ataque que según Zelenki se realizó sobre un centro comercial atiborrado con 1000 civiles porque querían matar civiles....y luego resultó que atacaron un almacén cercano y que ese centro comercial estaba vacio y había cuatro personas dentro como quien dice y no precisamente civiles. O el misil que atacó una estación y que aseguraban que querían matar niños....y que luego resultó que esos misiles ya solo los usaban los Ucranianos. Que no estaban firmando el acuerdo y ya estaba culpando Ucrania a Rusia de provocarlos y amenazando con romper el acuerdo (culpando a Rusia claro) y de tomar medidas militares contra ellos.


----------



## cebollin-o (23 Jul 2022)

La OTAN necesita enviar mercenarios a Ucrania urgentemente y no sabe de dónde sacarlos.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia un ataque de Rusia con misiles en el puerto de Odesa.*
Ucrania ha denunciado este sábado que Rusia ha disparado misiles contra *el puerto de Odesa en el Mar Negro*, un día después de que ambos países firmaran un acuerdo para permitir la reanudación de las exportaciones de grano ucraniano bloqueadas por la guerra.
*"El enemigo atacó el puerto de Odessa con misiles de crucero tipo Kalibr. Dos misiles fueron derribados por la defensa antiaérea",* ha dicho un portavoz de la administración de la región de Odessa, *Sergey Brachuk*, en un comunicado publicado en las redes sociales.
El acuerdo alcanzado el viernes en Estambul, auspiciado por Turquía y Naciones Unidas, contempla *un corredor marítimo para aliviar la crisis alimentaria* provocada por el bloqueo ruso a los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro. Permitirá en concreto que buques de carga puedan exportar desde *tres puertos ucranianos -el de Odesa, junto a los de Pivdennyi y Chornomorsk-* alrededor de 22 millones de toneladas de trigo, maíz y otros cereales almacenados de silos.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)

Ponen calles a los alcohólicos, jaja


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Es un cantamañanas, como diría mi abuela..


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Kiev acusa a Rusia de "escupir en la cara" a ONU y Turquía con el ataque a Odesa.*
El gobierno ucraniano ha acusado este sábado a Rusia de* "escupir en la cara" a la ONU y a Turquía *con el ataque lanzado este sábado contra el puerto comercial de Odesa, un punto clave para la exportación de grano según el acuerdo alcanzado el viernes en Estambul entre Kiev y Moscú.

Rusia deberá asumir "toda la responsabilidad" si se rompe ese acuerdo, ha indicado un portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano, según el portal Ukrinfrom, que recuerda el papel de supervisores del acuerdo del secretario general de la ONU, *António Guterres*, y del presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan.*


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

_Los talibanes están dispuestos a entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania del lado de la LDNR si es necesario y quieren transferir a Rusia muestras de todo tipo de armas y documentación de las que los estadounidenses dejaron en Afganistán..

_


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dudo mucho que nadie vaya a obligar a Naturgy a "regalar" su gas. "España" no importa ni exporta gas, lo hacen las empresas españolas.
> 
> La idea es que Naturgy, o cualquier otro, compren gas licuado donde sea (incluido ruso mientras dure: España aumenta las compras de gas ruso durante la guerra en Ucrania - El Periódico de la Energía), lo procesen en España y se mande por los gasoductos existentes hacia Europa, o se trasvase a otros barcos más pequeños con destino a otros paises europeos con menor capacidad de regasificación. Cobrando, por supuesto. A ver si te crees tu que Antonio, como decis vosotros, va a obligar a Reynés a trabajar gratis.   Lo cierto es que para Naturgy es un negocio redondo.
> 
> Desde luego los fachas no sabeis en que puto mundo vivís y embestís por embestir ....



Más probable es que no sean obligadas sino que prefieran vendérselo a esos países, que lo pagarán con buen sobrecoste, antes que comercializarlo en España. Será por euros ahora que se pueden imprimir a paladas. Lo que no se puede imprimir es gas.

El resultado es el mismo, los españoles se quedan sin gas, las empresas energéticas aumentan sus ganancias y pagan buenos dividendos a sus directivos, los banqueros de Panamá y las Islas Caimán se lo agradecen, y todos lo pagamos vía inflación.


----------



## coscorron (23 Jul 2022)

Y a esta quien la voto ..... Otra figurita a la que dar muchos aplausos por abrir la boca ... Deben estar orgullosos en Ucrania, su presidente parece un rey y su presidenta una reinona.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

De Boris Johnson a Draghi: la decadencia del liderazgo europeo fortalece a Putin


Hay serio riesgo de fatiga en la guerra en Ucrania: es justo el momento en que se echan de menos líderes fuertes y no los hay...




www.elindependiente.com





Tener unos peleles al mando que destruyen Europa a las órdenes de Biden, fortalece a Putin.

No podía saberse.


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No puede ser cierto, según los follaotans Rusia no bombardea Odessa ni otras ciudades ucranianas porque no tienen misiles.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Zelensky nombró una condición para las negociaciones con Rusia,* - The Wall Street Journal

“La sociedad cree que primero hay que liberar todos los territorios, y luego ya podemos negociar qué hacer y cómo viviremos en los siglos venideros. Nuestro pueblo está convencido de que podemos hacerlo. Y cuanto más rápido lo hagamos, menos morirá", dijo el presidente de Ucrania.

Zelensky preferiría desocupar los territorios rusos temporalmente ocupados de una manera no militar, pero "hasta que les aplasten la cara, no entenderán nada".

El presidente ucraniano también señaló que Moscú no quería una solución diplomática al conflicto porque Putin no respondió a los llamados de Zelensky durante tres años.

“Él [Putin] vino aquí sin hablar, mató gente, desplazó a 12 millones, y ahora dice que Ucrania no quiere negociar. Simplemente matan gente, destruyen ciudades, entran y luego dicen: 'Negociemos'. ' ¿Con quién pueden hablar? ¿Las piedras? Están empapadas de sangre, y esa sangre no se puede lavar. No dejaremos que la laven”, dijo Zelensky.

Además, Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe del OP, dijo en una entrevista con DW: "No hay motivos para reanudar las negociaciones con Rusia".

"No hay motivos. Rusia es un país que el coautor de Ken Kesey puso en el hospital de la novela 'Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco'. No hay realidad allí. Viven en otro mundo. Es la ilusión mundo de un gran país. Y de hecho, Rusia no es un país grande, sino un pequeño país insignificante con un nivel intelectual pequeño. Solo tiene armas nucleares, muchas armas convencionales y energía. Y también una gran cantidad de personas que comienzan a tomar infusiones especiales desde una edad temprana para no tener cerebro", dijo Podolyak.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

BoJo es un tío de acción.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Jul 2022)

Han comenzado los preparativos para la liberación de #Odessa y #Mykolaiv
La brigada de Odessa comenzará operaciones ofensivas en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Odessa
“En un futuro cercano, junto con las Fuerzas Aliadas, comenzaremos a liberar la ciudad de Nikolaev y Odessa. No habrá piedad"


Depósito de municiones destruido en #Odessa 
Los combatientes del sur de Ucrania han formado una brigada de Odessa similar a las fuerzas de la RPD para liberar #Odessa y #Mykolayiv


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No puede ser cierto, según los follaotans Rusia no bombardea Odessa ni otras ciudades ucranianas porque no tienen misiles.



ademas que si buscas un poco ese video tiene dos meses


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Francia 57 reactores nucleares, Portugal 0


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

El ejército ruso aha atacado el puerto marítimo de Odesa con 4 misiles Kalibr, 2 fueron derribados por la defensa aérea - Comando Operativo Sur.


----------



## kopke (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los talibanes están dispuestos a entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania del lado de la LDNR si es necesario y quieren transferir a Rusia muestras de todo tipo de armas y documentación de las que los estadounidenses dejaron en Afganistán..
> 
> _



es curioso leer esto....


----------



## lapetus (23 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Una cosa son las reservas que seguirán siendo reservas y otra producir y exportar. Lo que sale por lo q entra.



Borrell es una calamidad. Desconoce la infrastructura gasística española.
Los gasoductos que suben para Francia no tienen capacidad, y el de Cataluña no se construyó, porque los franceses no querían.

Así que ahora mismo no se puede suministrar gas adicional más que por barco. Y para eso no es necesario que vengan los barcos a España, pueden ir directamente al país de destino.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*El secretario general de la ONU condena el ataque de Rusia a Odesa.*
El secretario general de la ONU ha asegurado que "condena inequívocamente" el *ataque al puerto ucraniano de Odesa**,* crucial para la implementación del acuerdo firmado la víspera sobre la reanudación de las exportaciones de cereales bloqueadas por la guerra. "El secretario general condena inequívocamente los ataques reportados hoy en el puerto ucraniano de Odessa", ha dicho en un comunicado, y ha agregado que* "es imperativa la implementación total (del acuerdo) por parte de la Federación de Rusia, Ucrania y Turquía".*


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> ademas que si buscas un poco ese video tiene dos meses



Y esto ,según tu, también es de hace dos meses.
El humo te confunde...


----------



## mazuste (23 Jul 2022)

Vista la película rusa 'La batalla de Brest', que fue el comienzo
de la invasión alemana a la Unión Soviética, puedo entender
perfectamente esa famosa sentencia que hizo el presidente Putin
y que decía algo así como que " Rusia no volvería a ser escenario
de una guerra de agresión dentro de sus territorios".
Obviamente conoce de primera mano - como todos los rusos-
lo que ello significa, simplemente conociendo esta sobrecogedora
historia:


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Una de kusturica donde palman nazis a golpe de Kalashnikov y no solo eso, pero ya lo descubriréis...


----------



## piru (23 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tanques ucranianos destruidos en el puente Antonowsky, cerca de Kherson:



Son imágenes del inicio de la invasión, he contado 10 carros.


----------



## Como El Agua (23 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cuantos de esos efectivos serán pro rusos?. Preveo deserciones en masa…



Depende de las zonas, pero con esa edad de los obladt de Odessa, Karkov, Nikolaev, Zaporiyia y en general del este del Dnieper, la mayoría serán prorusos. En estos 8 años habrán aguantado la campaña antirusa.
En cambio, de la zonas de origen polaco es diferente.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)

Bolsonaro: Brasil no se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia y seguirá comprándole fertilizantes


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> BoJo es un tío de acción.



Se rumorea que se va a lanzar en paracaídas sobre Moscú. Sólo no encontrar un avión que soporte semejante carga está retrasando los planes.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

La OTAN contra Rusia. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## El Veraz (23 Jul 2022)

El segundo mejor ejercito en Ucrania


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

En Ukrolandia. Y cuidadín que a Borrell le gustaría que también fuera cualquier día en hispanistán.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Ayudas públicas. Luego a ti te dan fecha para el especialista para dentro de tres meses.



Instalaza. A la izquierda, cientos de viviendas, cerca de una escuela infantil. A que mola, eh?


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> El segundo mejor ejercito en Ucrania



Radio Free Europe... Dejadlo ya, que estáis quedando como el culo.


----------



## Prophet (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> No, está bien. La denominación Tornado es la que usan los Rusos, el Bm-30 es lo mismo que decir el Tornado.



Creo que no le dejo lo que yo sé:

9A52-4 Tornado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

9A52 Tornado:







BM-30 Smerch:







De hecho en la wikipedia pone que el Tornado es una versión ligera del Smerch. Que yo sepa el Smerch es de origen soviético y el Tornado ya de origen ruso. 

Saludos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una de kusturica donde palman nazis a golpe de Kalashnikov y no solo eso, pero ya lo descubriréis...



A la comunidad ucraniana no les gusta la birra, van de cosas que le gusta más a Zelensky

*Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra - Cerveza*


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y esto ,según tu, también es de hace dos meses.
> El humo te confunde...



si no lo niego, pero el video anterior era antiguo


----------



## El Veraz (23 Jul 2022)

No reirse


----------



## delhierro (23 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



No se , pero a mi no me parece un misil de ataque. Más una mina , o uno AA que cae por accidente. La explosión es demasiado pequeña para un calibre o similar.


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se , pero a mi no me parece un misil de ataque. Más una mina , o uno AA que cae por accidente. La explosión es demasiado pequeña para un calibre o similar.



al haberlo minado va a haber muchos como estos, lo aprovecharan para decir que son misiles rusos.
los rusos si dicen que no atacan no atacan , son los unicos caballeros que cumplen lo que firman


----------



## delhierro (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> al haberlo minado va a haber muchos como estos, lo aprovecharan para decir que son misiles rusos.
> los rusos si dicen que no atacan no atacan , son los unicos caballeros que cumplen lo que firman



Si, para mi gusto se pasan de pardillos. Los anglos jamas cumplen un pacto, pero los rusos lo hacen a rajatabla.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

_Tenemos que estar juntos, recordar que no estamos solos y gestionar. Tenemos que luchar contra nuestros gobiernos, en Polonia y Hungría_


----------



## quinciri (23 Jul 2022)

Sin palabras ... , y conteniendo la risa.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una de kusturica donde palman nazis a golpe de Kalashnikov y no solo eso, pero ya lo descubriréis...



Ya irán descubriendo lo que son los nazis. Y especialmente estos nazis ucranianos empoderados cuando llegan a países como España, a los que consideran inferiores.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Jul 2022)

Es curioso como nos venden unas cosas u otras en los medios según interese, aunque no es algo importante, solo es un ejemplo de como varia la misma cosa según interese. Nos vendian que en el acuerdo habían pactado la retirada de todas las minas de esos puertos (de ahí lo de repetir tanto desde la parte Ucraniana que Rusia se podría aprovechar para acceder a esos puertos)

En el telediario han dicho que no, que Ucrania no va a quitar las minas, que solo ha pactado que se podría plantear llegar a quitar alguna, pero solo si es estricamente necesario. Vamos, que esos puertos siguen minados igual que lo estaban antes. Y supongo que por tanto Rusia los seguirá atacando (o no) al igual que hacía antes. Menos evidentemente cuando haya barcos de cereal llegando, dentro o saliendo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se , pero a mi no me parece un misil de ataque. Más una mina , o uno AA que cae por accidente. La explosión es demasiado pequeña para un calibre o similar.




Lo que sea, ha explotado en el agua.



Aunque en este otro vídeo, algo está en llamas en tierra (es el mismo sitio)


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

*Región de Kherson: ¡Adiós a los aranceles predatorios del FMI!*

Los residentes de Kherson pagaron más del 50% de sus ingresos por los servicios comunales (Datos: KMIS, 2019). En comparación, los rusos gastan hasta un 10% y los europeos hasta un 20%.

¡Ya es suficiente! Los habitantes de la región merecen ganar para sus familias, no los monopolistas.

Por lo tanto, la decisión de la AGV de Kherson redujo las tarifas:

⚡ electricidad para los hogares: de 3,46 rublos por kWh a 2,12 rublos por kWh (con un consumo de 150-800 kWh);
⚡ electricidad para familias numerosas, familias de acogida y hogares infantiles de tipo familiar: 0,92 RUB por kWh (independientemente del volumen);
Suministro de agua fría: de 33,77 RUB por metro cúbico a 25,02 RUB por metro cúbico;
Tarifa de aguas residuales: de 32,69 RUB/m3 a 11,61 RUB/m3.

Para algunos artículos, los aranceles pudieron reducirse casi 3 veces. La reducción del coste de los servicios públicos y la introducción de normas rusas de seguridad social es el comienzo del camino hacia una vida digna.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

Digo esto aquí como información interesante porque es algo que se ve en el vídeo, pero no sé si saben que cuando un misil va dejando estela no es un "Kalibr", será un misil de la defensa antiaérea u otra cosa, pero no un "Kalibr".


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

La sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 23.07.2022

En cuanto al ataque a Apostolovo (dirección Krivoy Rog), se declaró la destrucción del punto de despliegue de la brigada de artillería 406 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania destruyendo 9 cañones y hasta 200 persona









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> al haberlo minado va a haber muchos como estos, lo aprovecharan para decir que son misiles rusos.
> los rusos si dicen que no atacan no atacan , son los unicos caballeros que cumplen lo que firman



Putin decía que no pensaba invadir Ucrania, sucnor.


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Putin decía que no pensaba invadir Ucrania, sucnor.



Los nazis firmaron acuerdos de minsk y los mismos nazis se limpiaron el culo con ellos, o no te quieres acordar? ( me extraña que siendo judio defiendas a quien defiendes)


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Los nazis firmaron acuerdos de minsk y los mismos nazis se limpiaron el culo con ellos, o no te quieres acordar? ( me extraña que siendo judio defiendas a quien defiendes)



Los sionistas son falsos judíos, como los protestantes son falsos cristianos.


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales de Rosgvardia descubrieron un gran alijo de armas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la República Popular de Luhansk.

Los alijos del enemigo eran: 3 subfusiles Fagot, 4 lanzagranadas RPG-26, 10 proyectiles de tanque de 150 mm, 60 proyectiles de 120 mm, 50 minas de 120 mm, varios miles de cartuchos, cargas de pólvora y espoletas para minas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos son más de Croacia, que son casi como ellos.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

Yusepp


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Así saludan hoy los habitantes de Krasnodar a la entrada de la ciudad los combatientes que regresan de la zona de la UDF.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (23 Jul 2022)

Minuto 4:40.....nos entrometimos alguna vez en elecciones extranjeras???


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

*En cuanto a los ataques en el puerto de Odessa. Si se examinan detenidamente los documentos publicados del acuerdo de exportación de cereales, no es difícil ver en ellos que:*

1. Rusia no está obligada a no realizar ataques contra Odessa. Sólo existe la obligación de no atacar las infraestructuras necesarias para la exportación de grano.

2. Los barcos destruidos en el puerto no tienen nada que ver con la exportación de grano. Son objetivos militares que pueden y deben ser destruidos como parte de la consecución de los objetivos del SAT, que no han llegado a ninguna parte.

3. Este ataque simplemente demuestra que la retirada del grano según Estambul-1 no significa el cese de la acción militar y los ataques sobre Odessa continuarán.

4. ¿Cómo funciona esto? Por ejemplo, Hodeidah, en Yemen. En 2018, de junio a noviembre, la coalición liderada por Arabia Saudí, apoyada por Israel y EEUU, luchó duramente por la ciudad en el marco de la Operación Victoria Dorada contra los Houthis, con ataques aéreos y de cohetes, miles de muertos y cientos de equipos destruidos (los saudíes y compañía acabaron jodidos). Todo esto no ha impedido el proceso de aplicación de los acuerdos (aunque también se han frustrado) sobre la entrada en el puerto de Hodeida de barcos con alimentos para la población hambrienta de Yemen. Acuerdos bajo los auspicios de la ONU.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Top5 (23 Jul 2022)

Tengo una duda con respecto a esta polémica que tenéis con respecto a el número de centrales nucleares y el suministro de gas, que si hay más centrales nucleares ello quiere decir que se consumiría menos gas.

A mi me suena que aunque Alemania tenía una cantidad de centrales nucleares necesitaba de un suministro de gas ineludible para los procesos de producción industrial, por eso Alemania SIEMPRE ha necesitado de una provisión de gas para su producción. Pero puedo estar equivocado.

La pregunta es, *¿tener energía nuclear -que todos sabemos que produce electricidad- sustituiría la dependencia del gas en la industria alemana?*


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

*Para añadir al post anterior* t.me/boris_rozhin/58067

Ucrania lo ha confirmado:

1. Los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no afectaron a la infraestructura de exportación de grano de Odesa.
2. Se seguirá trabajando en la organización de la exportación de grano desde Odessa.

Toda la histeria de esta mañana no es más que el vapor en un silbato. Los ataques con cohetes contra las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Odessa y la región de Odessa pueden y deben continuar. Por otro lado, el grano se exportará por su cuenta como parte de Estambul 1.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto a esta polémica que tenéis con respecto a el número de centrales nucleares y el suministro de gas, que si hay más centrales nucleares ello quiere decir que se consumiría menos gas.
> 
> A mi me suena que aunque Alemania tenía una cantidad de centrales nucleares necesitaba de un suministro de gas ineludible para los procesos de producción industrial, por eso Alemania SIEMPRE ha necesitado de una provisión de gas para su producción. Pero puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> La pregunta es, *¿tener energía nuclear -que todos sabemos que produce electricidad- sustituiría la dependencia del gas en la industria alemana?*




Por lo que he entendido cuando lo han explicado en el hilo, *No*.
Pero no te puedo explicar el motivo porque no preste mucha atención.


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

No se registran daños en el grano en el ataque con cohetes al puerto de Odessa

El bombardeo del puerto no causó heridos ni daños significativos.

Por supuesto, tampoco hubo víctimas mortales, porque el ejército ruso está atacando instalaciones enemigas, no civiles. Pero qué histeria tenían los propagandistas de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Los representantes de la llamada defensa terrorista de Odessa castigaron a la chica por sus opiniones prorrusas y, según las reglas de la Edad Media, la ataron a un árbol, pero esto no acabó ahí.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 23.07.2022
> 
> En cuanto al ataque a Apostolovo (dirección Krivoy Rog), se declaró la destrucción del punto de despliegue de la brigada de artillería 406 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania destruyendo 9 cañones y hasta 200 persona
> 
> ...



Lentos pero seguros . Los rusos han adoptado una forma de hacer la guerra meticulosa , de resultado seguro , lenta e implacable. Están triturando al Ejército Ucraniano . Hoy se han pulido una batería completa de artillería ucraniana . Y suma y sigue.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Volando hacia la gran política: Twitter bloqueó la cuenta de la embajada rusa

La cuenta de la embajada rusa en Berlín fue bloqueada por un tuit con una cita de un artículo del ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov.

"Los rastros que las fuerzas que participan en la operación militar especial han descubierto en laboratorios militares-biológicos en los territorios liberados de Donbass y zonas adyacentes indican claramente violaciones directas de la Convención sobre la Prohibición de las Armas Biológicas y Toxínicas (CABT)", citó Lavrov el departamento diplomático.

La representante oficial del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, comentó la situación en su canal de Telegram: "Al parecer, la antorcha de la Estatua de la Libertad en Nueva York se apagó".









Juan Sinmiedo/Fearless John/Ukraine exposed. @Youblacksoul


Videos of human rights abuses in the Ukrainian rearguard and other news about the Ukraine war. Banned on Twitter. fearlessjohn1944@gmail.com




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

El director de la OMS ha declarado el brote de viruela del mono como una emergencia de salud pública de importancia internacional.

1. ¿Máscaras?
2. ¿Vacunas?
3. ¿Guantes?
4. ¿Autoaislamiento?

Lo que es interesante ahora...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

Shabbat Shalom y Jarasho a tod@s ...
El clapham acaba de volver del siglo XVIII . 
Acompano al Gabor , premio Galileo de Astrofisica a Crimea , al 19 de Abril de 1783 en mision " historica " . 
El Gabor debia hablar con el principe Potemkim sobre la anexion y darle un " libro " con anotaciones del Zar Vladimiro I . Al menos eso fue lo que le dijo el Gabor al clapham pero como el clapham por un punao de ZANKS canta la macarena pues no le dijo ni mu ...
El clapham se quedo horrorizado de la cantidad de tartaros que habia , pocos rusos hoyga . 
Se quedo en la fortaleza de Yani Kale , que maravilla , hasta hamman tenia . La comida muy buena , halal baja de sal . cafe no habia 
Le ensenaron al clapham un " mapa " de lo que seria la futura Gobernacion de Taurida ...
El clapham se quedo horrorizado , resulta que la dichosa Gobernacion incluye Crimea + Zaporize + Kerson . 
239 anos despues esos territorios " historicos " que fueron anexionados a Rusia por Catalina la Grande vuelven al Imperio . 
Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . Desde Yani Kale se ve el estrecho de Kerch , sin el puente , claro . 
De regreso al aburrido siglo XXI todo parece igual . El clapham tenia zopetecientos mensajes encryptados de su contacto armenia preocupada porque el clapham no le contestaba , normal ...estaba en el siglo XVIII . 
Le dijo que en Moscu estan preparando el Referendum para la anexion de Kerson , Zaporize , Donetsk y Lugansk a Rusia ...
Resulta que la contacto armenia del clapham es intima de la esposa de Sergei Kiriyenko , Jefe de Gabinete del Zar . 
La fecha del anexicidio tendra que ser antes del 15 de Septiembre , para que sea aprobada por la Duma antes del 20 de Septiembre que es la fecha en la que el Zar Vladimirovich I asista a la 77ma Sesion de la Asamblea General de la ONU en New York ...
Lo bueno viene ahora ...Segun le dijo la contacto armenia al clapham , aunque el voto se emita en las zonas ocupadas el resultado afectaraa todo el conjunto del territorio en cuestion . Los votos no emitidos ( por estar en zonas no ocupadas ) se contabilizaran como abstencion 
El clapham sospecha que Crimea + Zaporize + Kerson seran integradas en un Distrito electoral unico . 
El otro distrito seria el Donbass ( Donetsk y Lugansk )


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)

*Primer ministro húngaro: "No debemos estar con Ucrania, sino entre Rusia y Ucrania"*



Viktor Orbán insta a "reemplazar las ruedas" de la estrategia occidental sobre el conflicto ucraniano.





Jakub Porzycki / Gettyimages.ru

La Unión Europea debe adoptar una nueva estrategia sobre el conflicto en Ucrania que sea orientada hacia la paz, dado que su enfoque actual no funciona, aseguró el primer ministro Hungría, Viktor Orbán.

Durante un discurso en la ciudad de Baile Tusnad (Rumanía), el político señaló que Occidente debe concentrarse en las *negociaciones* y el desarrollo de una propuesta que permita alcanzar la paz, en lugar de inundar a Kiev de armas.

"No es la victoria lo importante, sino el tratado de paz. *No debemos estar con Ucrania, sino entre Rusia y Ucrania*", dijo Orbán, citado por los medios Nepszava y Hirado.

*Rusia tiene una "superioridad asimétrica"*
El jefe del Gobierno húngaro apuntó que la estrategia con la que los países occidentales enfrentan a Moscú se basa sobre cuatro pilares:

Ucrania puede *derrotar a Rusia* con instructores y armas de la OTAN;
las sanciones *desestabilizarán al liderazgo de Moscú;*
el *impacto económico de las sanciones* perjudicará más a los rusos;
el mundo apoyará a Ucrania y Occidente, *porque tienen razón*.
En este contexto, indicó que Europa ya está sufriendo el *impacto económico* del conflicto y las sanciones antirrusas, con *cuatro gobiernos ya caídos* en la UE. Mientras, el liderazgo de Moscú se ha mantenido estable, y los ucranianos *no pueden derrotar* a los rusos con armas occidentales. Tampoco el mundo se ha puesto del lado del movimiento que lidera Washington: China, la India y África se quedan fuera de este conflicto.

Orbán comparó la estrategia actual de Occidente con un auto con cuatro neumáticos pinchados, mientras que los rusos tienen una "superioridad asimétrica".

"Las *cuatro ruedas del automóvil son planas*, entonces hay que reemplazarlas", remarcó.
Un acuerdo de paz es posible, pero solo si será entre Estados Unidos y Rusia, sostuvo. No habrá negociaciones ruso-ucranianas, aseguró, indicando que los países europeos tienen posibilidades mínimas para influir en los acontecimientos, luego que los *Acuerdos de Minsk*, iniciados por Alemania y Francia, fracasaran.

Por lo tanto, "la guerra solo puede resolverse mediante negociaciones ruso-estadounidenses", remarcó.

*"Una clara demanda de seguridad"*
Orbán reconoció que la causa del conflicto fue la negativa de Occidente a proporcionar garantías de seguridad a Rusia. Moscú hizo "una clara demanda de seguridad" que Ucrania no sea miembro de la OTAN y que el bloque cese la expansión hacia sus fronteras.



"Occidente *no se ha ocupado de esto*, por lo que los rusos quieren hacer valer sus intereses con armas", afirmó.

El primer ministro también subrayó que los rusos son un "*pueblo militar que piensa en la seguridad*" y "habla un idioma antiguo, pero esto no significa que lo que dicen no tenga sentido". "Cuantas más armas modernas envía la OTAN, más empujan el frente".

Desde su punto de vista, si hoy *Donald Trump* fuera presidente de EE.UU., y *Angela Merkel* fuera canciller en Alemania, esta guerra no habría estallado.

*"No es nuestra guerra"*
Orbán mencionó que* 86 húngaros fallecieron* en las hostilidades ucranianas y subrayó que es el deber del Gobierno garantizar que su nación no se involucre en el conflicto, por lo que la paz es la única solución.

Además, calificó de "*propaganda de Ucrania*" las aseveraciones de que Rusia no se detendrá en este país.

"Mantendremos nuestra opinión de que esta no es nuestra guerra. Hungría es miembro de la OTAN y la OTAN es mucho más fuerte que Rusia, por lo que Rusia nunca atacará a la OTAN", concluyó.


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

"El amigo Recep confirmó que las exportaciones de grano desde Ucrania por mar comenzarán pronto. Los turcos también afirman que Rusia les ha llamado la atención sobre el hecho de que no se hayan producido ataques a las infraestructuras portuarias.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

Al loro con el posible viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> si no lo niego, pero el video anterior era antiguo



Pudiera ser.
Lo dejo ahí.


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


>



Mira que os lo tengo dicho : " No os metáis con los rusos que son muy brutos"
¡ Pero , nada , venga a meterse con los rusos ! ¡ Todos los que van de chulitos en la Historia acaban metiéndose con los rusos ! ¡ Y luego les va como les va ! ¡ Pues nada , ahora a aguantar las consecuencias! Ucrania se la van a comer a bocaditos pequeños sin arriesgar lo más mínimo. Y se están tomando todo el tiempo del mundo. No tienen prisa.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al loro con el posible viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán.



Parece ser que lo han cancelado.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tengo una duda con respecto a esta polémica que tenéis con respecto a el número de centrales nucleares y el suministro de gas, que si hay más centrales nucleares ello quiere decir que se consumiría menos gas.
> 
> A mi me suena que aunque Alemania tenía una cantidad de centrales nucleares necesitaba de un suministro de gas ineludible para los procesos de producción industrial, por eso Alemania SIEMPRE ha necesitado de una provisión de gas para su producción. Pero puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> La pregunta es, *¿tener energía nuclear -que todos sabemos que produce electricidad- sustituiría la dependencia del gas en la industria alemana?*



Creo que no, hay procesos industriales donde el gas es el método más eficiente por ejemplo los hornos de vidrio, lo siguiente lo supongo por que no tengo datos; hornos cerámicos, cerámicas especiales, procesos metalúrgicos.

He leído un artículo y por lo visto la sustitución del gas por calefactores eléctricos es mucho más costosa e ineficiente. Y en algunos casos imposible.





__





APLICACIONES INDUSTRIALES DEL GAS NATURAL | TotalEnergies


El gas natural tiene una gran variedad de usos en la industria como fuente de calor oo materia prima para la producción de plásticos y productos químicos.




www.totalenergies.es


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, afirma que Rusia no tuvo nada que ver con el ataque al puerto de Odessa.*

"En los contactos que hemos tenido hoy con Rusia, se ha dicho que no tiene nada que ver con el atentado. Están investigando a fondo el incidente", dijo el Ministro de Defensa turco.

El resultado del ataque nos confundió de inmediato: se dispararon más de 10 misiles y, según la parte ucraniana, el grano no sufrió daños, hubo un pequeño incendio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo qeu son las colinas de Servetsk
> 
> 
> 
> Reconocimiento, y luego artilleria gorda. Minimizando bajas propias.



Todos los pepinos , unos cinco ,dan en una zona muy concreta . La artillería cada vez es más precisa . En ese lugar había algo . Digo había porque creo que ya no hay.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los talibanes están dispuestos a entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania del lado de la LDNR si es necesario y quieren transferir a Rusia muestras de todo tipo de armas y documentación de las que los estadounidenses dejaron en Afganistán..
> 
> _



esta claro que los talibanes no tienen enemigos, sólo intereses...


----------



## Charidemo (23 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No hay manera. Unos dicen que Zelensky tiene un ejército de 1 000 000 de hombres y va reconquistar todo y otros que Rusia va a hacer una ofensiva espeluznante.
La conclusión que saco es que como no tenemos acceso a las reuniones del estado mayor ruso o de la OTAN no hay modo de saber lo que va a pasar sino lo que ha pasado y con retardo. Es estar como en Almería en la guerra civil. A ver lo que pasa.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No hay manera. Unos dicen que Zelensky tiene un ejército de 1 000 000 de hombres y va reconquistar todo y otros que Rusia va a hacer una ofensiva espeluznante.
> La conclusión que saco es que como no tenemos acceso a las reuniones del estado mayor ruso o de la OTAN no hay modo de saber lo que va a pasar sino lo que ha pasado y con retardo. Es estar como en Almería en la guerra civil. A ver lo que pasa.



Pasa que los ucros pasean por vladivostok


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Volando hacia la gran política: Twitter bloqueó la cuenta de la embajada rusa
> 
> La cuenta de la embajada rusa en Berlín fue bloqueada por un tuit con una cita de un artículo del ministro de Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov.
> 
> ...



El Covid 19 ha sido un arma biológica . La desarrollaron los yanquis en colaboración con los chinos en el laboratorio de Wuhan. Los yanquis están metidos en asuntos terriblemente turbios y uno de ellos son los laboratorios clandestinos de armas biológicas en países extranjeros satélites . A saber lo que han descubierto los rusos en la parte ucraniana conquistada.


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No hay manera. Unos dicen que Zelensky tiene un ejército de 1 000 000 de hombres y va reconquistar todo y otros que Rusia va a hacer una ofensiva espeluznante.
> La conclusión que saco es que como no tenemos acceso a las reuniones del estado mayor ruso o de la OTAN no hay modo de saber lo que va a pasar sino lo que ha pasado y con retardo. Es estar como en Almería en la guerra civil. A ver lo que pasa.



Yo creo que la táctica rusa de ir desmenuzando al Ejército Ucraniano poquito a poco , al final va a tener un desenlace brusco y es que el Ejército Ucraniano va a terminar derrumbándose de forma estrepitosa.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El Covid 19 ha sido un arma biológica . La desarrollaron los yanquis en colaboración con los chinos en el laboratorio de Wuhan. Los yanquis están metidos en asuntos terriblemente turbios y uno de ellos son los laboratorios clandestinos de armas biológicas en países extranjeros satélites . A saber lo que han descubierto los rusos en la parte ucraniana conquistada.



¿Seguis con ese cuento? ¿Para que coño iba a atacar China su propio territorio habiendo ganado ya la guerra económica con USA? dejad de intoxicar, el virus estaba ya en Italia en Septiembre de 2019


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

Bueno con el batallón que se esta formado con tropas reclutadas en la zona de Odessa y Kherson más los quintacolumnista prorrusos que debe haber en Odessa el grano saldrá pero las tropas ucranianas lo tendrán difícil.

Repito, Rusia juega en su casa con su gente que la apoyan con el añadido de las mejoras económicas que traen, en Odessa se estaba producción un fenómeno de encarecimiento de los precios comunitarios de las viviendas para echar a los más débiles económicamente, generalmente ancianos y jóvenes para convertirlo en un lugar de turismo de lujo.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

Joder, esto ya es otro nivel, al parecer Vin Diesel también a nominado a Putin. No sé si aceptará la apuesta, me parece que un cubo de hielo es bastante poco para un tío que se va al polo en submarino nucelar para echarse unas brazadas a lomos de su tiburón, pero tendría su coña ver si lo acepta y qué hace.











Ice Bucket Challenge - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

Buenas noticias desde Zaporizhzhya.

1. Se ha firmado oficialmente un decreto sobre la formación de comisiones electorales para un referéndum en la región de Zaporizhzhya.

2. Se ha formado el gobierno de la región de Zaporizhzhya. Su composición se anunciará en breve.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (23 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Cada día que pasa se ve un deterioro mayor en la uniformidad y equipo de los soldados ucranianos capturados.



Tienen que estar padeciendo problemas con los piojos . Van todos con el pelo rapado. Eso es síntoma de unas condiciones de vida muy duras , metidos en trincheras todo el día y sin poderse asear correctamente , aparte de no tener suministros en condiciones. Dan muy mal aspecto los prisioneros ucranianos.


----------



## Tails (23 Jul 2022)

_El miércoles, después de que un reportero le preguntara si cree que es una buena idea que Pelosi viaje a Taiwán este verano, *Biden *respondió: "*Creo que... los militares piensan que no es una buena idea en este momento*, pero no sé cuál es su estado"._ 









Friction between Biden and Pelosi spills into public over speaker's Taiwan trip


President Joe Biden said this week the U.S. military does not support a potential trip to Taiwan by House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA), a concern she brushed off, bringing the difference of opinion into public view between the nation's two highest-ranking Democratic officeholders.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jul 2022)

Pero qué cojones…


----------



## Kreonte (23 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El Covid 19 ha sido un arma biológica . La desarrollaron los yanquis en colaboración con los chinos en el laboratorio de Wuhan. Los yanquis están metidos en asuntos terriblemente turbios y uno de ellos son los laboratorios clandestinos de armas biológicas en países extranjeros satélites . A saber lo que han descubierto los rusos en la parte ucraniana conquistada.



Laboratorios clandestinos en paises satelite no, esos laboratorios eran sovieticos y una vez desintegrada la URSS los yanquis financiaron proyectos por dos motivos

1 Para que los cientificos que habian trabajado en virus, bacterias etc no fueran contratados por tarados.
2 Para mantener y modernizar evitando que las muestras no saliesen de alli.

Si el laboratorio de Wuhan que es de la maxima seguridad y creo que era nacional, lo consideras clandestino, pues no se...


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Los nazis firmaron acuerdos de minsk y los mismos nazis se limpiaron el culo con ellos, o no te quieres acordar? ( me extraña que siendo judio defiendas a quien defiendes)



Lo que dices no es cierto, tampoco es cierto que Putin cumple como has dicho. 
Putin dijo que no invadiría Ucrania y lo hizo. 
Bueno a su favor dijo que Suecia y Finlandia no sé qué, pero se cagó en lo pantalones y nada. 

Nazistilla, sucnor, chuparuso, mentiroso y ladrón. Eso eres tú.


----------



## Nico (23 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El jefe del Gobierno húngaro apuntó que la estrategia con la que los países occidentales enfrentan a Moscú se basa sobre cuatro pilares:
> 
> Ucrania puede *derrotar a Rusia* con instructores y armas de la OTAN;
> las sanciones *desestabilizarán al liderazgo de Moscú;*
> ...




No lo cito completo, pero es el discurso MAS COHERENTE Y CLARO que he visto en un dirigente de Europa.


----------



## piru (23 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Tienen que estar padeciendo problemas con los piojos . Van todos con el pelo rapado. Eso es síntoma de unas condiciones de vida muy duras , metidos en trincheras todo el día y sin poderse asear correctamente , aparte de no tener suministros en condiciones. Dan muy mal aspecto los prisioneros ucranianos.



Cuando llegue el invierno vivir en esas condiciones será infinitamente peor.


----------



## agarcime (23 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No lo cito completo, pero es el discurso MAS COHERENTE Y CLARO que he visto en un dirigente de Europa.



Tiene pinta que al conflicto le quedan 4 días 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

La brigada "Odessa" se mostró ayer al público. No son rusos ni republicanos, sino que están formados por nativos de los lugares a liberar en la costa del Mar Negro. La brigada, como se dice, ha completado su preparación para el combate.

Esta brigada no pudo mostrarse en absoluto. Podría mostrarse al principio de su formación. Podría mostrarse en la primera introducción de la batalla. Pero lo mostraron ahora, y este momento fue elegido, sin duda, con premeditación.

Creo que debemos entenderlo como una señal: estamos llegando y definitivamente llegaremos. Se dirige a los círculos políticos y empresariales en primer lugar de Odesa, que no vinculan incondicionalmente su destino y el de la región a los muertos ucranianos. Esos círculos que pueden desempeñar su papel al menos en el momento en que se plantea la cuestión de minimizar las bajas y la destrucción durante la liberación de la ciudad.

Lo intrigante es cuándo surgirá esa pregunta. Llevar a cabo la ofensiva decisiva en la nueva dirección operativa será el momento de decir adiós a la actual estrategia de hervir eneldo en un fuego enfáticamente lento, acelerando drásticamente el ritmo de nuestros objetivos políticos. Y la elección de este momento no es una cuestión militar (desde el punto de vista operativo se reduce casi exclusivamente al tiempo necesario para la preparación inmediata de la operación tras recibir la orden), sino política hasta el fondo. Está claro que no está vinculado a los ucranianos, sino a sus amos y a sus intereses, que son cada vez más dispares cuanto más lejos están.

Tengo la tentación de especular en voz alta sobre lo que debería considerarse como criterio para elegir el momento óptimo y cuándo llegará, pero me abstendré de hacerlo. Pero no hay duda de la precisión quirúrgica garantizada de esta elección en cualquier caso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pero qué cojones…




Hasta que no muera el ultimo hombre ucraniano no va a parar la guerra


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

La segunda toma del Reichstag.
No es nuestro.









Сolonelcassad


Телеграм-канал блога "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ Рожин Борис Александрович - эксперт центра военно-политической журналистики. По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Cuando aparezca alguien que todavía sea ignorante y defienda a las barbaridades de RuZZia le explicais de forma simple estos acontecimientos:

-RuZZia firma un tratado de no agresión a 3 puertos ucranianos para dejar salir el grano que está provocando hambruna en Africa.
-Menos de 24 horas después, RuZZia ataca con misiles a uno de esos 3 puertos.

Definitivamente, la unica solución que se me ocurre con RuZZia es convertirla en otra Corea del Norte.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski: "Da igual lo que prometa Rusia, siempre rompe su promesa"*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha advirtido este sábado de que Rusia "siempre encuentra la manera de romper su promesa", en relación* al ataque registrado en Odesa*, apenas 24 horas después del acuerdo alcanzado en Estambul para posibilitar la exportación de grano.

"Da igual lo que Rusia prometa siempre encontrará una manera de no cumplirlo", asevera el líder ucraniano en un mensaje por video, según el servicio de prensa de la Presidencia, en relación a los ataques sobre Odesa, cuyo puerto es clave para los envíos de cereales*. Los ataques denunciados por Ucrania han desatado condenas desde la UE, EEUU y de la ONU, garante del acuerdo alcanzado el viernes en Estambul*.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El director de la OMS ha declarado el brote de viruela del mono como una emergencia de salud pública de importancia internacional.
> 
> 1. ¿Máscaras?
> 2. ¿Vacunas?
> ...



5 fallecidos sobre 16.000 casos. No da ni para paja.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (23 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> esta claro que los talibanes no tienen enemigos, sólo intereses...



Por eso ganan guerras


----------



## piru (23 Jul 2022)

Sigue el cambio de relato en El Mundo: 

Jaime Peñafiel
El Mundo 23/07/2022

LOC
ZELENSKI DEBERÍA PENSÁRSELO

Sé que lo que escribo a muchos no les va a gustar y, en el mejor de lo casos, no lo van a compartir. Pero lo hago desde la libertad de mis sentimientos y el dolor que me produce una guerra que continúa sembrando muerte (6.000 civiles y 343 niños) y destrucción como la de Ucrania, el país más corrupto y pobre de Europa, según *Josep Colomer,* investigador de la Universidad de Georgetown y la Autónoma de Barcelona.

“Todas las guerras terminan igual: con un tratado”, escribía en su columna de _ABC_ el sábado 16 de julio el compañero *José F. Peláez*, que se me ha anticipado pidiendo una negociación. “Todo lo que estamos viendo es apenas una manera de llegar a la mesa de negociación en una situación de poder”.

Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero que, al todavía presidente *Volodimir Zelenski*, no le queda otra salida, si es que quiere evitar a su país tanta tragedia sin sentido, que ceder Crimea y el Dombás a Rusia. “Todos sabemos que se negocia mejor con un revolver en la mesa”.

De todas formas y se mire como se mire “*Rusia va ganando todas las guerras.* Desde que invadió Ucrania, el rublo se ha revalorizado un 150%, el euro se ha hundido, el dólar se ha hecho más fuerte y Europa se arruina con la inflación”. Y Zelenski solo pendiente de sus comparecencias internacionales por vídeo conferencia. Todos tenemos ideales firmes hasta que llega el hambre y el frío. ¡¡¡Basta ya, Zelenski!!!, es hora de pactar. La función ha terminado. De seguir empecinado en ganar al _Goliat _*Putin*, implicando a medio mundo en una guerra que no es nuestra, aunque estamos pagando las consecuencias, Zelenski terminará, cuando ya no quede piedra sobre piedra de la mártir Ucrania, exiliado en uno de esos países que hoy por hoy siguen facilitándole ayuda para que siga siendo ese héroe a la fuerza. ¡Tiempo al tiempo! Y, como escribe Peláez, “si la guerra dura lo suficiente, acabaremos defendiendo a Rusia, con uñas y dientes”. Que tampoco es eso.


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes, es la hora del Himars en Horlivka


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> De todas formas y se mire como se mire “*Rusia va ganando todas las guerras.* Desde que invadió Ucrania, el rublo se ha revalorizado un 150%, el euro se ha hundido, el dólar se ha hecho más fuerte y Europa se arruina con la inflación”. Y Zelenski solo pendiente de sus comparecencias internacionales por vídeo conferencia. Todos tenemos ideales firmes hasta que llega el hambre y el frío. ¡¡¡Basta ya, Zelenski!!!, es hora de pactar. La función ha terminado. De seguir empecinado en ganar al _Goliat _*Putin*, implicando a medio mundo en una guerra que no es nuestra, aunque estamos pagando las consecuencias, Zelenski terminará, cuando ya no quede piedra sobre piedra de la mártir Ucrania, exiliado en uno de esos países que hoy por hoy siguen facilitándole ayuda para que siga siendo ese héroe a la fuerza. ¡Tiempo al tiempo! Y, como escribe Peláez, “si la guerra dura lo suficiente, acabaremos defendiendo a Rusia, con uñas y dientes”. Que tampoco es eso.



esta guerra va *ole!*

se esta poniendo interesante por donde saldrán nadando los rusos


----------



## millie34u (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los talibanes están dispuestos a entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania del lado de la LDNR si es necesario y quieren transferir a Rusia muestras de todo tipo de armas y documentación de las que los estadounidenses dejaron en Afganistán..
> 
> _



Sería una justicia poética


----------



## millie34u (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esta guerra va *ole!*
> 
> se esta poniendo interesante por donde saldrán nadando los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132953



Joder, son ridículos los agujeros, ya que aprovechen y les pongan una tapa de desagüe


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Turquía, "preocupada" por los ataques rusos al puerto ucraniano de Odesa.*
Turquía se ha mostrado este sábado "preocupada" por los *ataques rusos al puerto de la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa*, ataques que han tenido lugar un día después de que Ucrania y Rusia firmaran un acuerdo en Estambul para reanudar las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos.

*"El que un incidente de este tipo haya ocurrido justo después del acuerdo que alcanzamos ayer (...) nos preocupa mucho",* ha dicho el ministro de Defensa turco, *Hulusi Akar.*


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Joder, son ridículos los agujeros, ya que aprovechen y les pongan una tapa de desagüe




A mi me parecen una maravilla. Meter un 155 a 30 km y hacer una linea así, eso es pericia.

Les queda claro que lo pueden volar pero no lo han hecho, tampoco vas a pasar ahora un carro de 50tm


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

_Un ex-M777 en no se donde_









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esta guerra va *ole!*
> 
> se esta poniendo interesante por donde saldrán nadando los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132953




Te he dicho cienes de veces que te curres más la propaganda nazi, pero como eres cortito (lo dejaste clarinete con Granada) eres incapaz de hacerlo.
La respuesta a tus "sesudas" preguntas suele estar en tus propios mensajes pero, como eres muy tonto, no lo puedes ver.

Por dónde van a salir los rusos?
Por el mismo sitito que estos coches:



Si pasan turismos civiles imagínate los cacharros militares.

Cúrratelo más, por lo menos inténtalo.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Muerete y hazlo pronto HDLGP........ El mundo será un poquito mejor...rata de cloaca....


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Te he dicho cienes de veces que te curres más la propaganda nazi, pero como eres cortito (lo dejaste clarinete con Granada) eres incapaz de hacerlo.



el tema sarcasmo tu como que no lo pillas


Del tema de los Nazis, un país que no ha jugado ninguno de los que tenéis ni habéis hecho ninguna reparación de guerra. Como para dar lecciones por el mundo.

Porque del tema historia del norte de Catalunya en la segunda guerra mundial no debes saber gran cosa


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Lo que dices no es cierto, tampoco es cierto que Putin cumple como has dicho.
> Putin dijo que no invadiría Ucrania y lo hizo.
> Bueno a su favor dijo que Suecia y Finlandia no sé qué, pero se cagó en lo pantalones y nada.
> 
> Nazistilla, sucnor, chuparuso, mentiroso y ladrón. Eso eres tú.



Putin dijo que no invadiria Rusia y no la ha invadido . 
Las tropas rusas estan recuperando el territorio ruso desde 1783 y que fue arrebatado a Rusia en 1991 . 
Las reivindicaciones territoriales rusas sobre Ucrania son legitimas en base al " derecho historico " que tiene Rusia de conservar esos territorios 
Si Israel lleva 55 anos ocupando ilegalmente Jerusalem Oriental y los territorios palestinos ignorando todas las Resoluciones de la ONU al respecto por que Rusia no puede hacer lo mismo ? 
Ya lo dijo el clapham : El Derecho Internacional esta muerto . Rusia no confia en Occidente . Por tanto la solucion al problema ucraniano solo podra ser militar y que gane el que mas larga y mas gorda la tenga . 
Y como prueba de que el clapham no tiene animadversion por los ashke-nazis le dedica este video al camarada @JAGGER


----------



## troperker (23 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno, en uno no. Los propios rusos han reconocido que el sistema de "cartridge" con el que se carga el HIMARS es más ingenioso y rápido que la carga "tubo a tubo" del tornado. Modificación que posiblemente hagan para mejorar ese aspecto.
> 
> Si algo tienen las guerras es que aprendes, mejoras, pruebas y copias.



hace años ya tenian para cargas rapidas tener modulos ya cargados en en camion de recarga se reemplaza toda la caja con municiones

















lo que deberían los rusos es meter dinero al desarrollo de su sistema hermes de 100km


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

Tu trankilo , el clapham pidio la baja en 2015 cuando salio de Matrix . Desde entonces el unico judio que venera es Karl Marx


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

El gobierno de Biden se abstiene de transferir vehículos aéreos no tripulados de largo alcance a Kiev - The Wall Street Journal

Según el periódico, se trata del modelo MQ-1C Grey Eagle, que Ucrania ya solicitó hace dos meses.

La Casa Blanca teme que el equipo pueda acabar en manos del ejército ruso "si las fuerzas ucranianas son derrotadas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Republicano (23 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> 5 fallecidos sobre 16.000 casos. No da ni para paja.



Bueno, si convirtieron un catarro en la mayor plaga que había recibido la humanidad desde la peste negra, no me quiero ni imaginar que piensan hacer con el zarpullido.


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Según ha comentado el ministro de defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, Rusia le ha dicho que no ha estado implicada en ese ataque.









Hulusi Akar, Odessa'daki patlamayla ilgili konuştu


Bakan Akar, hem Rusya hem de Ukrayna tarafıyla temas halinde olduklarını söyledi. Akar, yaptığı görüşmelerin ayrıntılarını paylaştı.




www.ensonhaber.com





La Patrulla Exclusivas ataca de nuevo...


----------



## delhierro (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esta guerra va *ole!*
> 
> se esta poniendo interesante por donde saldrán nadando los rusos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132953



La realidad es que han dejado de atacar el puente grande del Dnieper, porque los rusos han derribado las dos ultimas andanadas una de ellas de 12 misiles. Ahora , estan disparando a uno más cercano al frente, de mucha menor importancia y supongo que sin defensa de perimetral de AA.

De todas formas me pregunto cuando Putin permitira que los suyos devuelvan el golpe. A diferencia de los cohetillos estos , les bastaria 2 o 3 iskander para joder alguno de los puentes grnades de Dnipro y que los ucraninaos entendieran el mensaje.

Sinceramente su manera de guerrar es absurda, los anglos no le van a dar tregua. Así que deberia dejarse de pantomimas.


----------



## Harman (23 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tu trankilo , el clapham pidio la baja en 2015 cuando salio de Matrix . Desde entonces el unico judio que venera es Karl Marx



Prefiero a Julius Henry Marx, más conocido como *Groucho Marx*


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

*Albares condena el ataque ruso con misiles contra el puerto de Odesa: "Es inaceptable"*
El ministro de Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares, ha condenado el ataque con misiles perpetrado este sábado *contra el puerto ucraniano de Odesa,* uno de los tres designados para la exportación de cereales según el acuerdo suscrito el viernes entre Ucrania, Rusia, Turquía y la ONU.

"Impedir la salida del grano ucraniano es inaceptable y representa una *amenaza a la seguridad alimentaria mundial*", ha advertido al respecto el jefe de la diplomacia española en una publicación en su perfil de Twitter, informa Europa Press. Asimismo, ha subrayado que "los acuerdos para desbloquear el cereal ucraniano, gracias a la ONU y Turquía, deben respetarse".


----------



## mazuste (23 Jul 2022)

Todo sobre himars o javelin o artículos militares de los USAnos, no son otra cosa que publirreportajes. 
Hay que venderlos a los miembros de OTANistán y caniches varios, Por eso en los medios de Europa
ni EEUU veras decir o leer algo como "12 misiles himars interceptados". Alemania mismo, a la cárcel 
te llevaría por decir eso, negro sobre blanco.


----------



## Adriano II (23 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo el clapham : El Derecho Internacional esta muerto .



El derecho bien a nivel de estado o internacional no son más que las reglas de juego que imponen los que tienen el poder. Punto final.



clapham5 dijo:


> Si Israel lleva 55 anos ocupando ilegalmente Jerusalem Oriental y los territorios palestinos ignorando todas las Resoluciones de la ONU al respecto por que Rusia no puede hacer lo mismo



Como se ha dicho son *sus* reglas del juego así que se las follan como y cuando quieren


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según ha comentado el ministro de defensa turco, Hulusi Akar, Rusia le ha dicho que no ha estado implicada en ese ataque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tú vas y te lo crees...pero que ingenuo e inocente que eres.....


----------



## troperker (23 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Rusia tiene una extensa gama de vehículos lanzacohetes. Uno de mis favoritos es este.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132368
> 
> Comparándolo con el himars, es superior en todos los aspectos.



lo que deberia desarrollar rusia de una vez es meter dinero en este sistema


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Los rusos lo único que entienden es una bala en la cabeza!! No se puede negociar. Siempre mienten!! como ya ha quedado ampliamente demostrado


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú vas y te lo crees...pero que ingenuo e inocente que eres.....



Como aquel misil que luego resultó ser ucraniano... No sería la primera vez que lo hacen.

Que tú te atrevas a llamar ingenuos a los demás... tiene cojones.


----------



## mazuste (23 Jul 2022)

En países de Europa del Este, como es público, se prohibieron los PCes, en Ucrania, 
que es la que hoy está marcando el ritmo, se han prohibido todos los partidos políticos
y todos los medios de comunicación que no estén controlados por los oligarcas locales
que controlan el país. Han suprimido leyes laborales y normas de seguridad e higiene...

Por eso, cuando personas como la Ursula van der Leyen afirman que en Ucrania 
se trata de "nuestros valores", no deberíamos dudar de que es lo que ello significa.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como aquel misil que luego resultó ser ucraniano... No sería la primera vez que lo hacen.
> 
> Que tú te atrevas a llamar ingenuos a los demás... tiene cojones.



Eso fue otro invento ruso y es que los putinianos os lo creeis todo....


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

Parece que las reservas de energía se agotarán antes de lo previsto:


----------



## Saturnin (23 Jul 2022)

*Confirman muerte de dos mercenarios estadounidenses que luchaban con Ucrania en Donbás*

Un portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. confirmó que dos ciudadanos estadounidenses que participaban en acciones militares del lado de Ucrania, murieron recientemente en Donbás, informó la cadena RT. 

En abril, se dio a conocer que un mercenario estadounidense, Willy Joseph Cancel, que trabajaba para una empresa privada de contratación militar, falleció en Ucrania. En junio, salió a la luz la muerte de otro mercenario del país norteamericano, Stephen Zabielski, que perdió la vida en mayo durante los combates. 












Confirman muerte de dos mercenarios estadounidenses que luchaban con Ucrania en Donbás - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 23 jul (SANA) Un portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. confirmó que dos ciudadanos




www.sana.sy


----------



## Como El Agua (23 Jul 2022)

Viktor Orban, sigue siendo el verso libre de Unión Europea, en declaraciones a Reuters:
"Kyiv no puede ganar una confrontación militar con Rusia: “Simplemente porque el ejército ruso tiene una superioridad asimétrica”.
"Debido a que Rusia quiere garantías de seguridad, esta guerra solo puede terminar con conversaciones de paz entre Rusia y Estados Unidos".


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Espero que nadie más diga nunca que Ucrania tiene que negociar nada.


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

Algo me dice que, como era de esperar, los ucronios han tratado de colar algo más que cereales por Odessa.









Rusia bombardea el puerto de Odessa desde donde deberá salir el cereal ucraniano


Otros dos misiles fueron interceptados por los sistemas de defensa aérea del Ejército ucraniano



www.abc.es


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

parece que es la explosion de una mina nazi 


rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Saturnin (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



*Tienes razón sobre el doble rasero de este cocinero.*


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso fue otro invento ruso y es que los putinianos os lo creeis todo....



Los de la prensa occidental llevan tres años mintiendo como cabrones. Tres putos años.

Dame una buena razón para creerles.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> parece que es la explosion de una mina nazi



O mas bien un pedo del hijoPutin.....


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

Tous abandona Rusia: cede las tiendas propias a los franquiciados


Tous no volverá a operar de manera directa en Rusia. Aunque el famoso osito no desaparecerá de las tiendas del país, la compañía dejará de trabajar de manera directa en el territorio tras la invasión de Ucrania. La firma ultima un acuerdo con sus franquiciados para cederles los 32...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los de la prensa occidental llevan tres años mintiendo como cabrones. Tres putos años.
> 
> Dame una buena razón para creerles.



Y la prensa rusa mas de 20 años,diciendo verdades como puños...y el que no, ya sabes a Siberia....amos no me jodas.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Espero que nadie más diga nunca que Ucrania tiene que negociar nada.



Qué cojones va a negociar, Ucrania no tiene capacidad de negociar nada.

La única negociación posible es entre Rusia y EE UU.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> "Haz lo que yo te digo, y no mires como yo hago"
> 
> 
> *Agenda 2030: Mientras pide comer menos carne y no usar agroquímicos, Bill Gates se convierte en el mayor dueño de campos del mundo*
> ...



Lo de Holanda y los ganaderos, también está detrás de esto el tito Puertas con su laboratorio de carne jugosa artificial


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

Por qué China no usa su petróleo y sus refinerías para aliviar la crisis global de combustibles


A primera vista se podría decir que algo muy raro está pasando en el mercado energético de China. Las refinerías del país están acumulando ingentes cantidades de petróleo, mientras que reducen sus operaciones de refino. Es decir, China está tensando el mercado de crudo con sus compras (el...



www.eleconomista.es






*Por qué China no usa su petróleo y sus refinerías para aliviar la crisis global de combustibles*


China ha reducido la exportación de productos refinados un 40% en un año
En 2021 exportaba 400.000 barriles de diésel por día y ahora solo 50.000
China tiene unos inventarios de petróleo que rondan los 930 millones de barriles
Es decir, China está tensando el mercado de crudo con sus compras (el petróleo es escaso en este momento) y no lo está convirtiendo en derivados para exportarlos al resto del mundo *(la gasolina, el queroseno o el diésel también escasean)*, como había venido haciendo desde mediados de 2021. Casualidad o no, lo cierto es que Pekín está haciendo un flaco favor al mundo y un gran favor a la estrategia de Putin (usar las materias primas como arma de guerra).

Los márgenes de refino se han disparado (hasta 60 dólares de margen por cada barril de crudo refinado) ante la incapacidad del sector para producir todos los derivados del crudo que se demandan a nivel global, lo que permitiría a las refinerías del 'gigante asiático' hacer un buen negocio.


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La realidad es que han dejado de atacar el puente grande del Dnieper, porque los rusos han derribado las dos ultimas andanadas una de ellas de 12 misiles. Ahora , estan disparando a uno más cercano al frente, de mucha menor importancia y supongo que sin defensa de perimetral de AA.
> 
> De todas formas me pregunto cuando Putin permitira que los suyos devuelvan el golpe. A diferencia de los cohetillos estos , les bastaria 2 o 3 iskander para joder alguno de los puentes grnades de Dnipro y que los ucraninaos entendieran el mensaje.
> 
> Sinceramente su manera de guerrar es absurda, los anglos no le van a dar tregua. Así que deberia dejarse de pantomimas.



Esa pregunta se la hizo el clapham personalidad III al clapham personalidad VII y hay dos respuestas para esa pregunta 
La primera es que Rusia no quiere renunciar ( tan rapidamente ) a la ocupacion TOTAL de Ucrania , y para eso necesitaque los 36 puentes sobre el Dnieper sigan funcionando ( el clapham los conto ...)  
La segunda es que los puentes sobre el Dnieper permite que los ukros trasladen los equipos belicos ( tanques , blindados , lanzacohetes ) desde la zona occidental ( bastante mas protegida ) hacia la zona oriental , mas vulnerable , y donde serian destruidos 
La transferencia constante de material belico ukro es parte del Plan de desmilitarizacion rusa de Ucrania . 
Rusia sabe que el ritmo de reposicion (incluso con ayuda de la OTAN ) de armamento , municion , soldados , combustible y alimentos de Ucrania es mucho menor al ritmo de reposicion por parte de Rusia . Llegara un momento en que Ucrania haya gastado su arsenal 
La destruccion del puente de Antonovsky retrasaria la ofensiva rusa sobre Nikolayek , pero no la pararia . 
Rusia podria hacer lo mismo con los puentes sobre el Dnieper a la altura de Zaporiza . 
Harian una pausa en Kerson y avanzarian en Zaporize . Ucrania destruira los puentes sobre el Dnieper ( o al menos intentara hacerlo ) cuando sienta que su capacidad de respuesta ya ha llegado al limite . Entonces es cuando Rusia atacara con todo y llegara hasta Talllin 
clapham deja ya tus put^%$#a paj&^%$as mentales con la put%$#a Estonia


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que no, hay procesos industriales donde el gas es el método más eficiente por ejemplo los hornos de vidrio, lo siguiente lo supongo por que no tengo datos; hornos cerámicos, cerámicas especiales, procesos metalúrgicos.
> 
> He leído un artículo y por lo visto la sustitución del gas por calefactores eléctricos es mucho más costosa e ineficiente. Y en algunos casos imposible.
> 
> ...




Y la industria química, y en la farmacéutica es vital y en el procesado de comida: en enfriar y en calentar, en secaderos, en la conservación de alimentos; en la generación de fertilizantes nitrogenados y hasta las galletas campurrianas de las putas otaneras.

Prácticamente cualquier proceso industrial qye requiera de Calor y/o frío consume de cantidades bestiales de gas, porque es la forma más eficiente de hacerlo h porque ya se han hecho así, porque era lo óptimo. 

El engaño del gas como calefacción o producción eléctrica, es eso un engaño. Porque esos usos emplean menos del 30% del gas y el industrial el 70 y sin eso la industria no funciona. Esto en españa da igual porque ya nos la desmontaron nuestros amos para que no molestáramos , pero en Alimañas es la muerte y yo que me alegro de que un boche lo pase mal, mira tu


----------



## JAGGER (23 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Putin dijo que no invadiria Rusia y no la ha invadido .
> Las tropas rusas estan recuperando el territorio ruso desde 1783 y que fue arrebatado a Rusia en 1991 .
> Las reivindicaciones territoriales rusas sobre Ucrania son legitimas en base al " derecho historico " que tiene Rusia de conservar esos territorios
> Si Israel lleva 55 anos ocupando ilegalmente Jerusalem Oriental y los territorios palestinos ignorando todas las Resoluciones de la ONU al respecto por que Rusia no puede hacer lo mismo ?
> ...



Qué resolución incumple Israel? dime anda y lo vemos. No quedes como un papanatas.
Y también ya que tú sabes, dime bajo cuál resolución de la ONU y/o cuáles reclamos presentados se ampara Rusia para invadir otro país.

No quedes como un tonto, vamos que tú puedes.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué resolución incumple Israel? dime anda y lo vemos. No quedes como un papanatas.
> Y también ya que tú sabes, dime bajo cuál resolución de la ONU y/o cuáles reclamos presentados se ampara Rusia para invadir otro país.
> 
> No quedes como un tonto, vamos que tú puedes.



Rusia ha caído tan bajo que solo puede demostrar fuerza mediante ataques a civiles y rompiendo acuerdos para sorprender.

Es la miseria hecha país


----------



## frangelico (23 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Y la industria química, y en la farmacéutica es vital y en el procesado de comida: en enfriar y en calentar, en secaderos, en la conservación de alimentos; en la generación de fertilizantes nitrogenados y …. Prácticamente cualquier proceso industrial qye requiera de Calor y/o frío consume de cantidades bestiales de gas, porque es la forma más eficiente de hacerlo h porque ya se han hecho así, porque era lo óptimo.
> 
> El engaño del gas como calefacción o producción eléctrica, es eso un engaño. Porque esos usos emplean menos del 30% del gas y el industrial el 70 y sin eso la industria no funciona. Esto en españa da igual porque ya nos la desmontaron nuestros amos para que no molestáramos , pero en Alimañas es la muerte y yo que me alegro de que un boche lo pase mal, mira tu



Incluso en España 1/3 del consumo de gas es para calor industrial. Y del tercio que se dedica a electricidad es más lo que consumen la industria y los servicios que los hogares.


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y la prensa rusa mas de 20 años, diciendo verdades como puños...y el que no, ya sabes a Siberia....amos no me jodas.



Menuda respuesta... Engañarás a cuatro marujas, pero a la gente que conoce bien el asunto, y no digamos a los que vivimos allí... No cuela.


----------



## kdjdw (23 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda respuesta... Engañarás a cuatro marujas, pero a la gente que conoce bien el asunto, y no digamos a los vivimos allí... No cuela.



Tú sí que no engañas a nadie PUTA ESCORIA INFRAHUMANA mentiroso mangina sumisa coloretes incel de mierda como te coja te hago hombre de seis o siete hostias que te meto y luego te echo a los cerdos para que sirvas de algo RATA


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Tú sí que no engañas a nadie PUTA ESCORIA INFRAHUMANA mentiroso mangina sumisa coloretes incel de mierda como te coja te hago hombre de seis o siete hostias que te meto y luego te echo a los cerdos para que sirvas de algo RATA



Pues ya tardas.


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tous abandona Rusia: cede las tiendas propias a los franquiciados
> 
> 
> Tous no volverá a operar de manera directa en Rusia. Aunque el famoso osito no desaparecerá de las tiendas del país, la compañía dejará de trabajar de manera directa en el territorio tras la invasión de Ucrania. La firma ultima un acuerdo con sus franquiciados para cederles los 32...
> ...



Una empresa separatista que cuando queria vender su producto a los NO SEPARATISTAS, en este caso a los españoles les lamia el culo literalmente para vender sus productos a las tontas españolas(memoria de pez).


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorruso de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata apestosa


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Una empresa separatista que cuando queria vender su producto a los NO SEPARATISTAS, en este caso a los españoles les lamia el culo literalmente para vender sus productos a las tontas españolas(memoria de pez).



Separatismo y empresa comercial multinacional es un oxímoron.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Menuda respuesta... Engañarás a cuatro marujas, pero a la gente que conoce bien el asunto,* y no digamos a los que vivimos allí*... No cuela.



No jodas,que tú vives alli???ya queda todo dicho pro-putin.....


----------



## ATDTn (23 Jul 2022)

El mossad, por qué lo dices
.Tras el rastro de la larga e invisible mano del Mosad


----------



## Salamandra (23 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Y la industria química, y en la farmacéutica es vital y en el procesado de comida: en enfriar y en calentar, en secaderos, en la conservación de alimentos; en la generación de fertilizantes nitrogenados y hasta las galletas campurrianas de las putas otaneras.
> 
> Prácticamente cualquier proceso industrial qye requiera de Calor y/o frío consume de cantidades bestiales de gas, porque es la forma más eficiente de hacerlo h porque ya se han hecho así, porque era lo óptimo.
> 
> El engaño del gas como calefacción o producción eléctrica, es eso un engaño. Porque esos usos emplean menos del 30% del gas y el industrial el 70 y sin eso la industria no funciona. Esto en españa da igual porque ya nos la desmontaron nuestros amos para que no molestáramos , pero en Alimañas es la muerte y yo que me alegro de que un boche lo pase mal, mira tu



Y sin olvidar que del petróleo se extraen los plásticos. Se olvidan pero prescindir, o tener que cambiarlos, sería toda una revolución de procesados y embalaje de las cosas más impensables.


----------



## arriondas (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No jodas,que tú vives alli???ya queda todo dicho pro-putin.....



Por eso no cuela nada de lo que vomita la prensa occidental.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Nuevos perfiles de proucropitecos


----------



## troperker (23 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> No reirse



me rio de ti porque alguien podria poner de todo los sistemas de armas que fallan de francia reino unido eeuu etc
solo es demostrar tu nivel de neuronas


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Y la felicidad que dá quitarse toda la morralla y mierda de encima......eso no tiene precio.....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

A ti si que te vamos a echar----pero a la puta MIERDA...rata de cloaca.....


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Rusos desertando. Mode Chusko off


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tous abandona Rusia: cede las tiendas propias a los franquiciados
> 
> 
> Tous no volverá a operar de manera directa en Rusia. Aunque el famoso osito no desaparecerá de las tiendas del país, la compañía dejará de trabajar de manera directa en el territorio tras la invasión de Ucrania. La firma ultima un acuerdo con sus franquiciados para cederles los 32...
> ...




Anda que ir a vender ositos a los rusos...


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La realidad es que han dejado de atacar el puente grande del Dnieper, porque los rusos han derribado las dos ultimas andanadas una de ellas de 12 misiles. Ahora , estan disparando a uno más cercano al frente, de mucha menor importancia y supongo que sin defensa de perimetral de AA.
> 
> De todas formas me pregunto cuando Putin permitira que los suyos devuelvan el golpe. A diferencia de los cohetillos estos , les bastaria 2 o 3 iskander para joder alguno de los puentes grnades de Dnipro y que los ucraninaos entendieran el mensaje.
> 
> Sinceramente su manera de guerrar es absurda, los anglos no le van a dar tregua. Así que deberia dejarse de pantomimas.



Mi opinión es que son misiles ni cohetes, es artillería de 155mm con proyectiles perforantes, observa el tipo de orificio. Los proyectiles de artilleria no se pueden detener y son mucho más baratos.

Es un aviso para los rusos, y les dan la oportunidad de salir, tontos del todo no deben ser.

Putin que tampoco es tan tonto sabe debe haber visto que ahora los rusos se enfrentan a un problema grave en el sur. Kherson va a caer y luego iran por la presa que a la vez es la clave del subministro de agua de Crimea. Los rusos no la pueden destruir ni dañar, se han fortificado en los alrededores pero ahora mismo están en una posición compleja. Ahora mismo seria el punto más importante de la guerra


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Pues ya sabemos el misterio de Pablo Gonzalez. Lo que nos imaginábamos. 

*El jefe del MI6 apoya la acusación de espionaje de Polonia al periodista español Pablo González

Richard Moore, jefe de la Inteligencia británica, ha dicho en un foro sobre seguridad que el periodista Pablo González es un espía ruso que quería entrar en Ucrania para contribuir a la desestabilización del país.*

El jefe de la Inteligencia británica ha acusado este viernes al periodista español Pablo González de ser un espía ruso. Richard Moore, autoridad máxima en el MI6, ha asegurado que González fue detenido en la frontera polaca cuando intentaba entrar a Ucrania para trabajar para Rusia y contribuir a la desestabilización del país dice que González fue detenido cuando intentaba entrar en Ucrania para trabajar para Rusia y desestabilizar el país. De esta forma, Reino Unido parece apoyar la acusación de Polonia, que mantiene encarcelado a González a la espera de juicio.

Pablo González fue detenido en la ciudad polaca de Przemysl, cercana a la frontera con Ucrania, el pasado mes de febrero días después de comenzar la invasión rusa. Días antes había sido expulsado de Ucrania por los servicios secretos locales. Polonia le acusa de ser un agente de inteligencia ruso y lo mantiene en prisión, acorde con el Código Penal del país. González ha ejercido su labor de periodista durante los últimos años en la zona del Donbás, el epicentro de los enfrentamientos entre Rusia y Ucrania. Precisamente, Polonia ha argumentado, en sus pocas declaraciones públicas respecto a este caso, que González se servía de su posición de periodista para trabajar al servicio de intereses rusos.

Moore se ha expresado así en un foro de seguridad celebrado en Aspen: «Dos de ellos [presuntos agentes rusos] han sido arrestados recientemente. Uno de ellos se hace pasar por periodista español, un tipo llamado González Yagüe. Estaba tratando de entrar a Ucrania para ser parte de los esfuerzos desestabilizadores [rusos]». La familia de González, que tiene pasaporte español y ruso, puesto que nació en el país gobernado por Putin, ha denunciado en reiteradas ocasiones que Polonia no ha respetado los derechos humanos en la detención de González. Pero, tanto la ministra de Defensa española, Margarita Robles, como el cónsul español en Polonia, han demostrado estar al corriente del caso y nunca han secundado esas afirmaciones.

https://www.eldebate.com/internacion...-gonzalez.html


----------



## Salamandra (23 Jul 2022)

Según éstos desde Bruselas nos dicen que en 2024 fragmentación de Europa si no baja el déficit al 3%.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

El retra ese que no hace mas que vomitar inmundicias por la boca, al ignore.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorruso de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata apestosa




La verdad es que para ser un bot a veces tiene respuestas ingeniosas.


----------



## Gnidlog (23 Jul 2022)

Kakhovka Hydroelectric Power Plant - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Como van a sufrir los rusos con esto


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una de kusturica donde palman nazis a golpe de Kalashnikov y no solo eso, pero ya lo descubriréis...





> ¿Quién está detrás del *chiringuito *que quiere* censurar *el *concierto *de *Kusturica*? Una *mujer ucraniana *y su* marido*, *secretario *de la "*ONG*" y *concejal *del *PP *en *Oleiros*.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> La verdad es que para ser un *bot *a veces tiene respuestas ingeniosas.



Joder,eso que coño es,muchos lo comentan pero ni puta idea....estais cara vez mas americanizados


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder,eso que coño es,muchos lo comentan pero ni puta idea....estais cara vez mas americanizados



Mola considerarte un bot.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Mola considerarte un bot.



Pero que coño es eso... joio????


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Anda que ir a vender ositos a los rusos...











Chinese manufactured flamenco flowers - FlamencoExport


Flamenco flowers made in China at a very low price but a medium-low quality since it is an imported product coming from Asia.




www.flamencoexport.com













El ‘made in China’ se come al ‘typical Spanish’: adiós a las flamencas de Chiclana


Cierra sus puertas la fábrica de las famosas Muñecas Marín de Chiclana. Las ‘figuritas’ flamencas y taurinas que se vendían como souvenir para muchos turistas (y otros tantos locales), ya no se producirán más, porque su fábrica se ha visto obligada a declararse en quiebra. Estas muñecas han...




www.elboletin.com





Cosas de la globalización.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## coscorron (23 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Según éstos desde Bruselas nos dicen que en 2024 fragmentación de Europa si no baja el déficit al 3%.



Pues tranquilos entonces ... el año que viene el PSOE inflara el gasto publico hasta el infinito para quedarse en el poder cuatro años más, no lo logrará y llegará el Frijoles y le tocará comerse los recortes y los hombres de negro. Las historia ya la conocemos.


----------



## alcorconita (23 Jul 2022)

Off topic

Incendio muy serio en Mercamadrid.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Cows in the minefield


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Incendio muy serio en Mercamadrid.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero que coño es eso... joio????







__





Bot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## risto mejido (23 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y sin olvidar que del petróleo se extraen los plásticos. Se olvidan pero prescindir, o tener que cambiarlos, sería toda una revolución de procesados y embalaje de las cosas más impensables.



Nooo, los plásticos se extraen de el gas , es así desde hace 15 años, el petróleo ya no se usa para eso, para algunos polímeros concretos, pero el 90% del plástico sale del gas


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Putin, el rey Midas, todo lo que toca...

Israel destruye una fábrica de drones iraníes que Putin quería comprar. 









Israel destroyed a factory of Iranian drones in Syria that Russia wanted to buy


The Israel Defense Forces struck a suburb of the Syrian capital Damascus, destroying an Iranian drone assembly facility. Monitoring group SOHR and The Jerusalem Post report this. SOHR sources reported that at least eight people died as a result of the strike. According to their data, three...




news84media.com


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Ha sido Putin.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

Siria y Yemen no tienen derecho, pero 404 si tiene derecho


----------



## mazuste (23 Jul 2022)

* En realidad no hay escasez real ni de alimentos ni de energía. La causa principal *
_*de lo que se está convirtiendo en una crisis mundial es el colapso del sistema financiero
y la inflación que conlleva. Se culpará a muchas causas y culpables de lo que se avecina, 
pero hay que reconocer que estos problemas tienen origen. Y, nada de esto es accidental, 
es otro movimiento en el plan de los hegemonistas para el "Reset". Si Covid fue la primera
fase, la comida es la segunda.

El Reajuste requiere la destrucción de economías y sociedades tal y como las conocemos. 
Para los hegemonistas se trata de mantener el control tras el inevitable y probablemente
inminente colapso del sistema financiero neoliberal. Matar de hambre a la población mundial 
hasta la sumisión parece ser una parte obvia de ese plan. Este es un futuro en el que aquellos*_
* que no sean asesinados por Covid, estarán comiendo bichos...*




https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/07/20/the-great-reset-phase-2-the-hunger-games/


----------



## llabiegu (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Dentro de nada una manzana 1 euro. No tendrás nada y serás feliz


----------



## piru (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el tema sarcasmo tu como que no lo pillas
> 
> 
> Del tema de los Nazis, un país que no ha jugado ninguno de los que tenéis ni habéis hecho ninguna reparación de guerra. Como para dar lecciones por el mundo.
> ...



En qué idioma escribes?
O es el traductor de Google? 
Qué cojones pretendes decir?


----------



## mazuste (23 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Incendio muy serio en Mercamadrid.



¿Es el 'contagio'?
*
...Los incendios en más de 100 plantas de procesamiento de alimentos en EEUU, la escasez de alimentos 
para bebés y la negativa deliberada a reiniciar los propios y abundantes recursos energéticos nacionales 
de EEUU son indicios de la naturaleza deliberada de este plan...


https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/07/20/the-great-reset-phase-2-the-hunger-games/


*


----------



## John Nash (23 Jul 2022)

Rusia niega su implicación en el bombardeo de Odessa:

* Frappes sur le port d’Odessa : Moscou nie toute implication, selon le ministre de la défense turc *

La Russie a nié samedi auprès d’Ankara toute implication dans les frappes contre le port ukrainien d’Odessa, a affirmé le ministre de la défense turc, Hulusi Akar :



> _« Les Russes nous ont dit qu’ils n’avaient absolument rien à voir avec cette attaque et qu’ils examinaient la question de très près. »_



Cette frappe intervient au lendemain de la signature à Istanbul par Kiev et Moscou d’un accord sur la reprise des exportations de céréales ukrainiennes, bloquées par la guerre.










Guerre en Ukraine, en direct : des missiles tirés sur le port d’Odessa ; Moscou nie toute implication


Selon l’armée ukrainienne, la Russie a bombardé le port d’Odessa samedi, au lendemain de la signature d’un accord entre Moscou et Kiev censé permettre la réouverture des ports de la mer Noire pour la reprise des exportations de céréales.




www.lemonde.fr





Los famosos Himars del puente de Jersón parecen haber sido cosa de tropas USA que van por libre según los mismos ucros aunque se atribuyeron el ataque.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea....y craso error...y si no te lo quieres creer...pues ya sabes............


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Qué resolución incumple Israel? dime anda y lo vemos. No quedes como un papanatas.
> Y también ya que tú sabes, dime bajo cuál resolución de la ONU y/o cuáles reclamos presentados se ampara Rusia para invadir otro país.
> 
> No quedes como un tonto, vamos que tú puedes.



Resolucion 181 , 212 ( III ) , 194 , 303 , *242* , 33/71 , *446* , 2443 , 3379 , *471* , ES-7/9 , *904 *
En negrita las Resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad .
En cuanto a Rusia el clapham coincide con el camarada@JAGGER en que la entrada de tropas rusas en Ucrania , incluso la anexion misma de Crimea son , segun el Derecho Internacional y la Carta de las Naciones Unidas : ILEGAL .
No obstante que sea ilegal no significa que no sea legitima . El clapham cree que la anexion de Jerusalem Este es ilegal pero legitima
Es ilegal porque Jerusalem Este es territorio palestino de iure , pero es legitima porque Jerusalem es la capital unica e indivisible de Israel desde los tiempos de Panuk , sorry , del rey David .
Las reivindicaciones rusas sobre los territorios ocupados de Ucrania no tienen base legal porque Ucrania es , atodos los efectos , un estado soberano pero si tienen legitimidad historica porque esos territorios comparten herencia rusa desde tiempos de Catalina la Grande
Para el clapham *importa mas el derecho " historico " que el Derecho Internacional* . Por eso el clapham cree que Israel y Rusia hacen bien en ignorar a la ONU y defender sus derechos historicos . El clapham puede que sea cinico , pero hipocrita desde luego no es
No obstante el clapham entiende la animadversion del camarada @JAGGER hacia el Zar Vladimirovich que ha sido la bestia negra del
establishment sionista ruso : gente como Boris Nemtsov , Boris Berezovsky , Mijail Jodorkovsky , Leonid Volkov ( mano derechade Alexei Navalny ) A principios del siglo XX fueron los judeo - bolcheviques (Trotsky , Radek, Ravich , Safarov ) hoy los sionistas
El Zelensky es un titere del Aparatik sionista que ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fue .


----------



## Clavisto (23 Jul 2022)

Tengo 46 años, mala memoria vital y algún que otro problema de largo recorrido. Por edad podría ser tu padre pero esto es sólo eso, una simple cuestión de números. Hay quien dice que el Universo entero puede llegar a ser explicado con ellos y quizá tengan más razón que yo, que no lo creo.



Me gusta el ajedrez. Me gusta desde hace veinte años. Aún hoy todavía hay gente que sigue pensando que me gusta el fútbol. Esto dejó de gustarme cuando dejé de jugarlo. Creo que las cosas dejan de gustarte cuando dejas de hacerlas. Pero la memoria casi nunca dice la verdad.

"¿Y entonces por qué, Kufisto -dirías inteligente- la gente piensa que te gusta lo que hace tiempo dejó de gustarte?" "¿Y como podría ser de otra manera, Sonia? -diría yo- No trato con ellos más que como contigo antes de conocernos"

Sí, Sonia, me aparté de la gente casi desde el principio. Quizá sea una cuestión congénita, algo sobrevenido, una tara como cualquier otra o incluso peor, pues es invisible. No recuerdo haber visto una sola foto de mi infancia en la que salga sonriendo. Aquí, en casa, en el piso, tengo una que mi madre me dio casi a la fuerza. Ahí estoy yo, tan serio, con esa seriedad de la que siempre me han acusado para vergüenza mía, aunque esto es algo que siempre me ha resbalado. "¿Vergüenza y resbalamiento? -preguntarías- ¿acaso eso es posible?" "Sí -contestaría yo- Es perfectamente posible. De hecho es la historia de mi vida"

Pongamos por ejemplo el día de hoy, Sonia, aunque tal vez me retrotraiga a la noche de ayer...

Sí, ¿por qué no?

¿Has visto "Grupo Salvaje", esa película de Holden y Peckinpah? No, claro. Es una pelí de tíos y para tíos, y tú eres tan joven y femenina...Mira, yo la vi de pequeño, con mis padres, en un cine del pueblo. Entonces la gente de los pueblos se pasaban por los huevos la calificación de toleradas mientras no hubiera sexo por medio. Recuerdo bien la secuencia final, la del tiroteo, y mi excitación ante eso. ¿Acaso existía algo mejor? es decir, morir matando, masacrando a los perros que le habían hecho eso a tu amigo...Claro que mi idea de la amistad ya era bastante fuerte en aquellos años. Para mi eso era glorioso: matarlos a todos aún a costa de la propia vida.

¿Te has fijado en lo de hoy, Sonia? Hoy era una de las fiestas del pueblo, San Sebastián, el santo de las flechas. Por pura casualidad llevo unos días, quizá dos semanas, oyendo a REM. No sé por qué me dio por ello. Hay un vídeo clip suyo, el más famoso, tú no habías nacido, en el que San Sebastián sale atravesado por las flechas, tal y como cuenta la leyenda. "¡Entonces está claro! -dirías inteligente- Te pusiste a escuchar REM porque sabías que San Sebastián estaba a la vuelta de la esquina y quizá tú estabas un poco melancólico con el nuevo año". Pero en fin, que pongo todos aquellos temas y recuerdo que yo era uno más de los que buscaban un poco de amor en su angustiada existencia.

Toda la semana la han pasado tirando petardos. La iglesia católica todavía es así aquí en España. Tú, como eres medio francesa, fliparías con ello si vivieras aquí. Una puta semana están tirando petardos ya a las ocho de la mañana. Y luego, el domingo, es como un bombardeo.

Es un buen día para el bar. La gente sale, ve la procesión y luego a los bares, también al mío, más lejano. Yo ya lo sabía, claro, hace mucho que trabajo en esto, Sonia, sé como funciona el tema...

Te vi llegar con tus padres. Estabas perfecta. Pillastéis una mesa alta y tu padre vino a la barra para pedir las cervezas. La gente ya estaba llegando. No pude verte bien pero estabas igual de guapa que siempre, igual de desmaquillada, igual de sonriente, igual de joven, igual de natural, igual que hace dos o tres meses...

Yo estaba atendiendo y no podía verte, Sonia, tanta era la gente que había por medio. Tú estabas ahí, ya sentada en una de las mesas que habían quedado libres, sonriendo como siempre a tu valentísima madre siempre enferma, al menos desde que la conozco y no son pocos los años de ello. El bicho la enganchó muy joven. Nunca la he conocido de otra manera.

Levanté la vista para verte mientras tiraba unas cañas y encontré la mirada de tu vieja. Yo creo que sabe. Lo sabe pero no lo dice. Sé que simpatiza conmigo.

Tú estás con un francés, uno del pueblo de tu madre, creo. Una vez vino al bar, me acuerdo. Un gilipollas. Tú estás en Madrid (me lo dijeron) y trabajas en algo guay, algo que te gusta y por lo que has estudiado y probablemente folles con otros además de ese imbécil francés.

¡Dios, Sonia! ¿No vas a mirarme?

Lo hiciste al irte, como siempre; lo hiciste con esa gran sonrisa, con esa encantadora sonrisa que no es de esta tierra, de esta Mancha olvidado por Dios y por el Diablo ...¡Oh, Señor, dame una oportunidad, joder, sólo una para ser feliz por una vez en mi puta vida!


Tengo 46 años y tú veintipocos. Podría ser tu padre pero ya tuviste uno que todavía hoy me volcaría con menos de media hostia. Soy escritor, tía, amor, vida mía. Escribo y voy a publicar, seré famoso y estaremos juntos, paseando París...


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)

En el lateral de un autobús en la ciudad rusa de Kaluga:


"Apoyaremos la decisión de nuestro presidente y las acciones de nuestro ejército"-


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ser tan obtuso. En primer lugar, las nuevas bombillas alumbran igual que una de 60 y consumen menos. En segundo lugar, fomentas el coche eléctrico por dos motivos: el primero es que las emisiones son menores, el segundo y más importante es que estás favoreciendo que tu industria sea puntera (en principio) y no se quede atrás en la producción de nuevos modelos, y por último y quizás crucial, no eres dependiente de hidrocarburos (que no tienes) aunque dependerá de cómo generas esa energía necesaria. Si te vas al gas estás jodido, si te vas a nuclear, renovables conocidas y las no conocidas o poco utilizadas, es win win.
> 
> A Europa le ha matado querer dejar de lado la energía nuclear mientras no maduran las renovables.



"Si te vas al gas estas jodido", ¿estas jodido por quien, por progues guarros como tu que se creen que la electricidad sale del ojete? Tu me parece que debes ser subnormal, eso se lo dices a los alemanes hace dos años. AHORA VAN CON EL CULO ROTO Y MEDIO MUERTOS.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gobierno de Biden se abstiene de transferir vehículos aéreos no tripulados de largo alcance a Kiev - The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Según el periódico, se trata del modelo MQ-1C Grey Eagle, que Ucrania ya solicitó hace dos meses.
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Les va a venir bien estar entrenados...


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

*Mariupol sigue adelante*.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el lateral de un autobús en la ciudad rusa de Kaluga:
> 
> 
> "Apoyaremos la decisión de nuestro presidente y las acciones de nuestro ejército"-



La glorificación del 'Supremo' que percibo en los canales rusos la verdad es que es de país atrasado... para que negarlo. A cambio el apoyo de la población a su ejército es impresionante y habla muy bien de Rusia como país. En fin, como todo, depende de donde uno ponga el foco.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Tú sí que no engañas a nadie PUTA ESCORIA INFRAHUMANA mentiroso mangina sumisa coloretes incel de mierda como te coja te hago hombre de seis o siete hostias que te meto y luego te echo a los cerdos para que sirvas de algo RATA


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Esto son un ruso y un iraní que se juntan y deciden impulsar proyectos conjuntos que pueden cambiar el panorama gasífero mundial para siempre
_-¿Y el chiste?
-El chiste está en que no a todos les hace la misma gracia _

@ahilesvaALV


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Una de kusturica donde palman nazis a golpe de Kalashnikov y no solo eso, pero ya lo descubriréis...



Según los comentarios la comunidad ucraniana, es una ucraniana y su marido que es concejal del PP en Oleiros.


----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Separatismo y empresa comercial multinacional es un oxímoron.



Les llamo SEPARATISTAS, ya que ellos se AUTODENOMINAN así, si no os gusta la REALIDAD, no es mi problema.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La glorificación del 'Supremo' que percibo en los canales rusos la verdad es que es de país atrasado... para que negarlo. A cambio el apoyo de la población a su ejército es impresionante y habla muy bien de Rusia como país. En fin, como todo, depende de donde uno ponga el foco.



Si, yo te voy a glorificar este supremo HEZPAÑORDO politizado que se matan como perras cada 4 años para meter a uno de su quinta y contra mas progre mejor, a ver si te dan un nuke ya amigo.


----------



## El Veraz (23 Jul 2022)

Canguelo?


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Jul 2022)

*Aranjuez, España* otro *perfil *de *FMG*


----------



## lapetus (23 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham cree que la anexion de Jerusalem Este es ilegal pero legitima





clapham5 dijo:


> es la capital unica e indivisible de Israel desde los tiempos de Panuk , sorry , del rey David .



Cuidado con eso, clapham.
Jerusalén ha estado bajo dominio judío casi el mismo tiempo que bajo otros imperios. Mira el ancho de las barras azules frente a las otras barras:





¿Cuál es el razonamiento que otorga la legitimidad, ¿el número de años o la antiguedad?
¿Tienen los egipcios derecho a reclamar Jerusalem?
Porque cuando llegaron los judíos aquello era Jebus...

Y otra cosa: los conversos jázaros del caúcaso ¿qué derecho tienen? Sus antepasados nunca habitaron allí ni estuvieron en el exilio.
¿El convertirse a una fe da derecho a reclamar territorios?


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Eso en Perú es muy normal. Nulas medidas de seguridad, precariedad e ilegalidad.
> 
> No sé si recuerdan lo que pasó en el centro comercial Mesa Redonda ...allí una calle llena de pirotecnias y ambulantes tb con pirotecnia fue explotando en cadena. Hubo cientos de muertos, entre muertos y desaparecidos 400 . Fue explotando como una ola.La calle estaba colapsada de gente y vehiculos pues era momento de comprar los petardos para final de año. 29 dic 2000 o 2001.
> Creo q hay videos



Si te hubieses molestado en comprobar el histórico de eventos en *SpaceWeather*, como advertí que era bien fácil hacer, no habrías escrito eso. Precisamente los días 26 y 28 se produjeron eventos brutales en el Sol. Paso a reproducirlos traducidos:



> EXPLOSIÓN SOLAR: Los campos magnéticos retorcidos sobre el grupo de manchas solares 9742 entraron en erupción el *26 de diciembre*. La explosión provocó una *erupción solar de clase M7 de varias horas de duración y lanzó una brillante eyección de masa coronal (CME) al espacio*. La CME, fotografiada a la derecha, no se dirigió directamente a la Tierra, pero podría asestar un golpe de refilón a la magnetosfera de nuestro planeta a partir del 28 de diciembre. Los observadores del cielo (especialmente los de altas latitudes) deberían estar atentos a las auroras boreales.
> 
> Arriba: Una brillante CME se aleja del Sol en esta animación del coronógrafo del SOHO del 26 de diciembre. El objeto brillante a la derecha del Sol es el planeta Venus.
> 
> ...














Lo único que has conseguido es *demostrar que estoy en lo cierto*, pues no había contrastado aquel evento, pero mira que 'casualidad'.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Ja,ja,ja eres guanche yo conoci a uno en la mili era autentico, me supo mal por el porque por circunstancias no lo pude invitar de fin de semana a mi casa.


----------



## rejon (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Incertidumbre en Marruecos.

Mohamed VI suspende la festividad de la fiesta del Trono por su estado de salud.

Enanos. Crecer. Biden.


----------



## llabiegu (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Incertidumbre en Marruecos.
> 
> Mohamed VI suspende la festividad de la fiesta del Trono por su estado de salud.
> 
> Enanos. Crecer. Biden.



Como palme a el hijo se lo come el Mazjen


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Bueno, bueno no te subas tanto porque ese era buen tio, yo era un hijo de puta si me tocaban los cojones.


----------



## El Veraz (23 Jul 2022)

La tonta del bote


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Jul 2022)

He puesto un hilo con ello.

*Algo muy extraño. OJO*


Una especie de explosión loca justo ahora sobre el centro de #Donetsk . ¿Es esto Thermite o algo más?


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Te vengo a decir que ese chaval de la mili era buen tipo, con los meses me di cuenta que el guanche no se movia del cuartel porque no podia, al final ocurrieron cosas y ya no le pude decir: vente que conoceras tal, a ver si despiertas que veo que no te llega.

Y no no amiguito no facilmente irritable yo si algo bueno he echo en esta vida es cargarme a HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## kopke (23 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ese tablero del puente lo reparo en 48 horas y lo dejo mejor que como estaba.

No hay afectación estructural.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Incendio muy serio en Mercamadrid.



¿En serio? Por un lado que se jodan esos chorizos, por otro, los que van a salis jodidos son los madrileños y los minoristas. Es como el dilema del atropello en Airbag.


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿En serio? Por un lado que se jodan esos chorizos, por otro, los que van a salis jodidos son los madrileños y los minoristas. Es como el dilema del atropello en Airbag.



Parece mentira.
Si pasa en Madrid es como si se acabara el mundo.
El lunes, el género un 30% mas caro en toda España.


----------



## Expected (23 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> He puesto un hilo con ello.
> 
> *Algo muy extraño. OJO*
> 
> ...



Sea lo que sea, es gigantesco.....Que opinan los expertos?


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Parece mentira.
> Si pasa en Madrid es como si se acabara el mundo.
> El lunes, el género un 30% mas caro en toda España.



Es ya sospechoso.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Un ex-M777 en no se donde_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiene pinta que revento por dentro, los que lo estaban usando algo hicieron mal y el trasto salto por los aires..


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Jul 2022)

*Aquí se ve mejor. Fosforo blanco de los Urkos.*


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Aquí se ve mejor. Fosforo blanco de los Urkos.*



Son las fallas...


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

¿No mataras subnormal? Ya te digo que yo en una pelea a muerte te voy a matar, es mas, solo por el intento que tu hagas de matarme, entonces si puedo te mato, hasta ahora no me ha echo falta...............


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (23 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Los talibanes están dispuestos a entrar en la guerra contra Ucrania del lado de la LDNR si es necesario y quieren transferir a Rusia muestras de todo tipo de armas y documentación de las que los estadounidenses dejaron en Afganistán..
> 
> _



Joder, si es que llega a ser de coña. Los talibanes ofreciendo su ayuda a Rusia contra gUSAnia y sus adláteres. Ni a Ibáñez se le hubiera ocurrido este despropósito. Vivimos tiempos históricos como han dicho algunos conforeros


----------



## Kreonte (23 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> "Si te vas al gas estas jodido", ¿estas jodido por quien, por progues guarros como tu que se creen que la electricidad sale del ojete? Tu me parece que debes ser subnormal, eso se lo dices a los alemanes hace dos años. AHORA VAN CON EL CULO ROTO Y MEDIO MUERTOS.



No sólo has cagado una gran mierda, sino que has demostrado q vas justo de entendederas. Me refiero a q si basas la gran parte de tu producción en una energía cuyo combustible necesitas importar (ciclo combinado) estás igual que ahora, es decir, dependes de un agente externo y las relaciones con él, lo q puede conllevar a q te reduzca la oferta y los precios suban. Y tu mismo, pedazo de anormal, me estás dando la razón poniendo de ejemplo a Alemania.

Por eso, a parte de las renovables (y no sólo renovables) tienes que apoyarte en otras fuentes de energía. Ahí entra en juego la nuclear, de la cual hay yacimientos (sólo en España) para unos 20 años, y a mayores las más importantes se encuentran en países de la órbita occidental: Canada o Australia, por ejemplo.


----------



## clapham5 (23 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Cuidado con eso, clapham.
> Jerusalén ha estado bajo dominio judío casi el mismo tiempo que bajo otros imperios. Mira el ancho de las barras azules frente a las otras barras:
> 
> ¿Cuál es el razonamiento que otorga la legitimidad, ¿el número de años o la antiguedad?
> ...



La legitimidad de Jerusalem como capital unica e indivisible de Israel estafuera de duda . Incluso hasta un laico como el clapham lo entiende
*“Esta es Jerusalen, la puse en medio de las naciones y de las tierras alrededor de ella.”* (Ezequiel 5:5)
El razonamiento que otorga la legitimidad , en el caso de Jerusalem e Israel , a los judios es la palabra de Di-s contenido en la Torah
La tierra de Israel pertenece a Di-s_. *“La tierra es mia; pues vosotros forasteros y extranjeros sois para conmigo.”*( _Levitico 25:23)
Ya que la tierra de Israel le pertenece a Di-s, puede darsela a quien El desee.
La tierra de Israel fue dada por Di-s a los descendientes de Abraham.
_*“A ti y a tus descendientes daré esta tierra *(Génesis 12:7)_
*“*_*Y estableceré mi pacto entre mí y ti, y a tu descendencia después de ti en sus generaciones, por pacto perpetuo, para ser tu Dios, y el de tu descendencia después de ti. Y te daré a ti, y a tu descendencia después de ti, la tierra en que moras, toda la tierra de Canaán en heredad perpetua; y seré el Di-s de ellos.”*(Génesis 17: 7-8)
*“Ojala Ismael viva delante de ti. Respondió Di-s: 
Ciertamente Sara tu mujer te dará a luz un hijo, y llamarás su nombre Isaac; y confirmaré mi pacto con el como pacto perpetuo para sus descendientes después de el”*. Génesis 17:18-19 _
Di-s no entrego la tierra a cualquier descendente de Abraham , sino a Isaac .
*“*_*Habita como forastero en esta tierra, y estare contigo, y te bendecire; porque a ti y a tu descendencia dare todas estas tierras, y confirmare el juramento que hice a Abraham tu padre. Multiplicare tu descendencia como las estrellas del cielo, y dare a tu descendencia todas estas tierras; y todas las naciones de la tierra seran benditas en tu simiente”* Génesis 26:3-4_
El pacto se renovo con Jacob , hijo de Isaac *“ la tierra que he dado a Abraham y a Isaac, la daré a ti, y a tu descendencia después de ti daré la tierra.”*_ (Génesis 35: 11-12) _Esta promesa, otorga la tierra de Israel para los descendientes de Jacob, los judios actuales
Los limites geograficos de Israel estan contenidos en _(Génesis 13: 14-17) , (Génesis 15: 18-21) , (Exodo 23:31) _
La legitimidad judia sobre Jerusalem e Israel emana de Di-s segun se cuenta en la Torah .
Para un judio esa legitimidad basta .


----------



## Mabuse (23 Jul 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



No son de Lego, sino de unos tíos de de Chicago que se dedican a tunear figuritas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Ese tablero del puente lo reparo en 48 horas y lo dejo mejor que como estaba.
> 
> No hay afectación estructural.



Manolo y Benito división obra pública.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> No sólo has cagado una gran mierda, sino que has demostrado q vas justo de entendederas. Me refiero a q si basas la gran parte de tu producción en una energía cuyo combustible necesitas importar (ciclo combinado) estás igual que ahora, es decir, dependes de un agente externo y las relaciones con él, lo q puede conllevar a q te reduzca la oferta y los precios suban. Y tu mismo, pedazo de anormal, me estás dando la razón poniendo de ejemplo a Alemania.
> 
> Por eso, a parte de las renovables (y no sólo renovables) tienes que apoyarte en otras fuentes de energía. Ahí entra en juego la nuclear, de la cual hay yacimientos (sólo en España) para unos 20 años, y a mayores las más importantes se encuentran en países de la órbita occidental: Canada o Australia, por ejemplo.



Que eso ya ha pasado a la historia, tu estas defendiendo la electricidad ahora, sabiendo que los rusos tienen gas para decenios a precios bajos y me dices que ahora llegan las nucelares en este pais de guarros que cierran las de carbon DESPIERTA. Aqui ya no hay ninguna mierda a la que acogerse, progre vete a freir monas........Que no te vea con el patinete.


----------



## Malevich (23 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Una empresa separatista que cuando queria vender su producto a los NO SEPARATISTAS, en este caso a los españoles les lamia el culo literalmente para vender sus productos a las tontas españolas(memoria de pez).



Una marca de chonis de toda la vida del señor....


llabiegu dijo:


> Como palme a el hijo se lo come el Mazjen



Argelia y el Polisario deberían aprovechar. Al más puro estilo alauí.....


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Aquí se ve mejor. Fosforo blanco de los Urkos.*



Parece fosforo blanco que esta prohibido usar sobre población civil, si es así ni idea del por que lo han tirado sobre una ciudad ya que los efectos son mínimos en zonas urbanas.


----------



## niraj (23 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Borrell es una calamidad. Desconoce la infrastructura gasística española.
> Los gasoductos que suben para Francia no tienen capacidad, y el de Cataluña no se construyó, porque los franceses no querían.
> 
> Así que ahora mismo no se puede suministrar gas adicional más que por barco. Y para eso no es necesario que vengan los barcos a España, pueden ir directamente al país de destino.




Cuidado con subestimar a Borrell, cuando se trata de llevarse el dinero de los demás es un genio absoluto. 
Lo que están proponiendo es desviar el gas que recibimos de Argelia directamente a los gasoductos de Italia. 
Y luego ya usted se pelea en el mercado del GNL para intentar conseguir algún envío que lo compense


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Tranquilo que como buen guanche ya vi que era mas maricon que un palomo cojo, por eso me dio pena.


----------



## Strikelucky (23 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Mariupol sigue adelante*.



Igualito que Raqqa, o que Faluya.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Ya, ya a mi me vas a hablar del Señor, que no te vea tocando a un niño que os conozco.


----------



## Kreonte (23 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que eso ya ha pasado a la historia, tu estas defendiendo la electricidad ahora, sabiendo que los rusos tienen gas para decenios a precios bajos y me dices que ahora llegan las nucelares en este pais de guarros que cierran las de carbon DESPIERTA. Aqui ya no hay ninguna mierda a la que acogerse, progre vete a freir monas........Que no te vea con el patinete.



A ti te ayudan a atarte los zapatos. Tienes un cacao mental alarmante. Aparta de mi vista, apestoso.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Cuidado con subestimar a Borrell, cuando se trata de llevarse el dinero de los demás es un genio absoluto.
> Lo que están proponiendo es desviar el gas que recibimos de Argelia directamente a los gasoductos de Italia.
> Y luego ya usted se pelea en el mercado del GNL para intentar conseguir algún envío que lo compense



No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, esto ya ocurría en tiempos del Imperio Español gobernado por alemanes. Los españoles sacaban la riqueza de América pero los barcos que la traían no paraban en puertos españoles, iban directamente a puertos italianos o de los Países Bajos.

En España los españoles peninsulares, que vivían mucho más miserablemente que los americanos de entonces, no veían ni un chavo de las riquezas de América, esa riqueza iba para los banqueros protestantes de Europa.

Ahí cimentaron los protestantes europeos su riqueza.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> A ti te ayudan a atarte los zapatos. Tienes un cacao mental alarmante. Aparta de mi vista, apestoso.



Que eres un progre guarro que le ha llegado su hora y cuando te pille con tu electricidad en la boca ME CAGARE EN TUS MUERTOS DE LOS 60 VATIOS.


----------



## kelden (23 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, esto ya ocurría en tiempos del Imperio Español gobernado por alemanes. Los españoles sacaban la riqueza de América pero los barcos que la traían no paraban en puertos españoles, iban directamente a puertos italianos o de los Países Bajos.
> 
> En España los españoles peninsulares, que vivían mucho más miserablemente que los americanos de entonces, no veían ni un chavo de las riquezas de América, esa riqueza iba para los banqueros protestantes de Europa.
> 
> Ahí cimentaron los protestantes europeos su riqueza.



Por qué la industria textil, que fue la base del imperio holandés, no se desarrolló en España que era el origen de la materia prima (lana)?

No busques fuera lo que tenemos dentro.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

Si capillita os tengo muy calados


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Jul 2022)

Ucranianos ? Esa firma huele a hiena, vamos a alimañas anglos


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, esto ya ocurría en tiempos del Imperio Español gobernado por alemanes. Los españoles sacaban la riqueza de América pero los barcos que la traían no paraban en puertos españoles, iban directamente a puertos italianos o de los Países Bajos.
> 
> En España los españoles peninsulares, que vivían mucho más miserablemente que los americanos de entonces, no veían ni un chavo de las riquezas de América, esa riqueza iba para los banqueros protestantes de Europa.
> 
> Ahí cimentaron los protestantes europeos su riqueza.



Y eso de donde lo has sacado? pon enlaces


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Y eso de donde lo has sacado? pon enlaces



Estudia Historia.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Estudia Historia.



Pero paleto que historia? ese oro era para seguir matando a guarros como tu.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ucranianos ? Esa firma huele a hiena, vamos a alimañas anglos



¿Saldrá esto mañana en las TVs?. Me da que no.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

A ver si es verdad y han acumulado suficientes fuerzas para una ofensiva de ese calibre. Tienen que tomar de una vez Odessa.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (23 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Seguis con ese cuento? ¿Para que coño iba a atacar China su propio territorio habiendo ganado ya la guerra económica con USA? dejad de intoxicar, el virus estaba ya en Italia en Septiembre de 2019



Y en España en Diciembre/Enero


----------



## España1 (23 Jul 2022)

por fin un post sobre la guerra, en vez de insultos y bobadas.

por esto entro al hilo, por enterarme sin ir a Lo País o Telecirco, pero oye, 100 post de idioteces para algo útil, información u opinión sobre la guerra


----------



## vettonio (23 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, esto ya ocurría en tiempos del Imperio Español gobernado por alemanes. Los españoles sacaban la riqueza de América pero los barcos que la traían no paraban en puertos españoles, iban directamente a puertos italianos o de los Países Bajos.
> 
> En España los españoles peninsulares, que vivían mucho más miserablemente que los americanos de entonces, no veían ni un chavo de las riquezas de América, esa riqueza iba para los banqueros protestantes de Europa.
> 
> Ahí cimentaron los protestantes europeos su riqueza.



En casi todo de acuerdo.
El primer oro de Cortés fue para pagar los derechos de Carlos al trono imperial. A pagar sobornos a los principes alemanes, para entendernos.
Fondear, si que fondeaban en los puertos españoles. Primero en Sevilla y a partir de comienzos del XVIII, con el traslado de la Casa de Contratación, en Cádiz.


----------



## millie34u (23 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que son misiles ni cohetes, es artillería de 155mm con proyectiles perforantes, observa el tipo de orificio. Los proyectiles de artilleria no se pueden detener y son mucho más baratos.
> 
> Es un aviso para los rusos, y les dan la oportunidad de salir, tontos del todo no deben ser.
> 
> ...




de los creadores del pedrusco de la serpiente llega el sacacorchos del puente. Vergoña ajena es lo que dá


----------



## El_Suave (23 Jul 2022)

España1 dijo:


> por fin un post sobre la guerra, en vez de insultos y bobadas.
> 
> por esto entro al hilo, por enterarme sin ir a Lo País o Telecirco, pero oye, 100 post de idioteces para algo útil, información u opinión sobre la guerra



Te recomiendo el fútbol, todo son avances y repliegues tácticos durante 90 minutos. Para gente como tú puede ser entretenido.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Te recomiendo el fútbol, todo son avances y repliegues tácticos durante 90 minutos. Para gente como tú puede ser entretenido.



hehe


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En países de Europa del Este, como es público, se prohibieron los PCes, en Ucrania,
> que es la que hoy está marcando el ritmo, se han prohibido todos los partidos políticos
> y todos los medios de comunicación que no estén controlados por los oligarcas locales
> que controlan el país. Han suprimido leyes laborales y normas de seguridad e higiene...
> ...



Curioso que en 1977 se legalizase el PCE en España. Una España convertida en perrito que sirve a su amo, USA, va y hace esto ¿da que pensar, no? a ver si vamos atacando cabos.


----------



## torque_200bc (23 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y han acumulado suficientes fuerzas para una ofensiva de ese calibre. Tienen que tomar de una vez Odessa.



El acuerdo del pan se firmó por cuatro meses prorrogables. No va a haber ningún ataque a odesa este año


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jul 2022)

Resumiendo el siguiente video:

Comandante de un tanque, rango capitán, hecho prisionero en le primer día de combate.
La brigada a la que pertenecía sin apenas entrenamiento militar, textualmente dice, mucha gente hace más de 30 años que no ha cogido un fusil.
Edad media de los integrantes de la brigada entre los 45 y 50 años.
Falta de equipamiento auxiliar en campaña, no había servicio medico, ni camión-taller de reparaciones.
Falta de armamento adecuado para las tropas.
La mayoría del personal venia de diferentes regiones pero no del oeste de Ucrania.




Nota: En lenguaje militar el termino comandante aparte de ser un rango militar se usa cuando estas al mando de algo tengas el rango que tengas, así un comandante de guardia en un cuartel puede ser un sargento o incluso un cabo primero


----------



## Loignorito (23 Jul 2022)

alcorconita dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Incendio muy serio en Mercamadrid.



Caray con la última eyección del Sol. Y luego diréis 'es casualidad'.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Resolucion 181 , 212 ( III ) , 194 , 303 , *242* , 33/71 , *446* , 2443 , 3379 , *471* , ES-7/9 , *904 *
> En negrita las Resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad .



Resolución 181: la incumplieron los moros Israel la aceptó y cumplió.

Resolución 212: referente a islas Maldivas, qué carajos tiene que ver Israel ahí, eso es en la Patagonia? Jajajaja.

Resolución: 194 incumplimiento de ambas partes.

Resolución 2443: Israel sólo destruye viviendas en territorio usurpado por la morisma cuando cometen actos de terrorismo. Y eso está bien, da resultado.

Resolución 3379: anulada casi por unanimidad por la resolución 4686 

Prefiero no seguir para que no pases vergüenza. Además, las resoluciones del consejo de seguridad no son vinculantes: son meras recomendaciones.

Te repito, Israel no incumple ninguna resolución de la ONU, y es el país más condenado del mundo por esa cueva de marxistas de mierda. No te creas la propaganda antisemita. Investiga tú mismo.
Una vez hace años el cónsul de plastilina me corrió con ese mantra de las resoluciones, me las estudié y cuando lo dejé con el culo al aire desapareció.
Además Jerusalem no es territorio plastilino de iure. En teoría se pretendió que fuese un mandato de la ONU. Y no, muchachos.

Abrazo cordial.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> He puesto un hilo con ello.
> 
> *Algo muy extraño. OJO*
> 
> ...



Si que es raro. Pero parece que esas lucecitas no producen ningún efecto al caer ¿han derribado algo sobre el cielo de Donestk? en fin, veremos qué más información sale al respecto.


----------



## chemarin (24 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> El Covid 19 ha sido un arma biológica . La desarrollaron los yanquis en colaboración con los chinos en el laboratorio de Wuhan. Los yanquis están metidos en asuntos terriblemente turbios y uno de ellos son los laboratorios clandestinos de armas biológicas en países extranjeros satélites . A saber lo que han descubierto los rusos en la parte ucraniana conquistada.



No digo que no sea así, pero ¿dónde deja a los chinos si colaboró con EEUU para asesinar a parte de la población mundial? Y añado, si eso es así, ¿puede Rusia fiarse de China? Aquí ya doy por hecho que los EEUU son los malos, pero lo que planteas hace que China esté a su mismo nivel.


----------



## chemarin (24 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Cuidado con eso, clapham.
> Jerusalén ha estado bajo dominio judío casi el mismo tiempo que bajo otros imperios. Mira el ancho de las barras azules frente a las otras barras:
> 
> 
> ...



Al @clapham5 le importan poco los razonamientos legales o históricos, si fuera sincero diría que Jerusalén es judía porque tienen el Poder para que sea así, los "argumentos" se los dejan a la gente que les gusta esos detalles, lo único que le importa es que acaben legitimando su posición. Y tengo que admitir que es una posición válida y realista, los equilibrios de poder entre los pueblos rara vez tienen en cuenta el que tengas o no "razón", eso suele ser irrelevante.


----------



## chemarin (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La legitimidad de Jerusalem como capital unica e indivisible de Israel estafuera de duda . Incluso hasta un laico como el clapham lo entiende
> *“Esta es Jerusalen, la puse en medio de las naciones y de las tierras alrededor de ella.”* (Ezequiel 5:5)
> El razonamiento que otorga la legitimidad , en el caso de Jerusalem e Israel , a los judios es la palabra de Di-s contenido en la Torah
> La tierra de Israel pertenece a Di-s_. *“La tierra es mia; pues vosotros forasteros y extranjeros sois para conmigo.”*( _Levitico 25:23)
> ...



Lo curioso es que el goy no se entera, incluso aunque se lo expliquéis con tanta claridad.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (24 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Resumiendo el siguiente video:
> 
> Comandante de un tanque, rango capitán, hecho prisionero en le primer día de combate.
> La brigada a la que pertenecía sin apenas entrenamiento militar, textualmente dice, mucha gente hace más de 30 años que no ha cogido un fusil.
> ...



Hay que ser demasiado estúpido para creerse el testimonio de alguien que tiene una pistola en su nunca


----------



## agricultura (24 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Al @clapham5 le importan poco los razonamientos legales o históricos, si fuera sincero diría que Jerusalén es judía porque tienen el Poder para que sea así, los "argumentos" se los dejan a la gente que les gusta esos detalles, lo único que le importa es que acaben legitimando su posición. Y tengo que admitir que es una posición válida y realista, los equilibrios de poder entre los pueblos rara vez tienen en cuenta el que tengas o no "razón", eso suele ser irrelevante.



Ya, pero cuando se trata de los palestinos se apela a los hechos consumados y cuando se trata de los nazis en la II Guerra Mundial se apela a la razón y al victimismo. 
Por indefensa inoperante hipócrita y débil que sea la razón y la palabra, a veces, aunque sea a veces, son nuestra tabla de salvación frente al salvajismo.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Jul 2022)

Pobres guanches...cuanto mas habeis blandido esa bandera...mas os habeis alejado de la realidad de aquellos pobladores aborigenes de las Islas Canarias.

Todos los nacionalismos ....aplastan las particularidades, los localismos, las realidades particulares de cada tribu, de cada casta...de cada Menzeyato...

Que hija de puta es la politica...y que hijos de puta los que hacen de ella religion.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Manolo y Benito división obra pública.



Soy ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos.

Sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Curioso que en 1977 se legalizase el PCE en España. Una España convertida en perrito que sirve a su amo, USA, va y hace esto ¿da que pensar, no? a ver si vamos atacando cabos.



Mire, es usted bastante ponzoñoso. Se comporta como los periodistas de ahora, soltando mierda con el ventilador. Claro que hubo una operación en la legalización del PCE, pero fue para desactivar al PCE que estaba en España y que luchó contra el dictador con el que muchos, todavía, practican el onanismo. Los franquistas tenían mucho miedo a esta máquina engrasada en huelgas, protestas, torturas encarcelamientos...perdieron el miedo. Por eso se trajeron a Carrillo del exilio, para reventar a la organización desde dentro. Cuéntelo todo y no ensucie


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (24 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Moldavia calienta que sales.


----------



## Honkler (24 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Van creciditos estos ukros! Están desesperados por meter en el ajo a sus vecinos


----------



## Oso Polar (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Mi opinión es que son misiles ni cohetes, es artillería de 155mm con proyectiles perforantes, observa el tipo de orificio. Los proyectiles de artilleria no se pueden detener y son mucho más baratos.
> 
> Es un aviso para los rusos, y les dan la oportunidad de salir, tontos del todo no deben ser.
> 
> ...



Y que fue del cerco de aproximadamente 2000 tropas rusas cerca de Kherson?
No que estaban rogando por un corredor "verde" para retirarse?
Al final todo como lo que es, una simple y burda mentira, al igual que: 

- El "plan ruso de tres días para tomar Ucrania".
- "La masacre de Bucha".
- Los Rusos solo tiene combustible y comida para tres días.
- Las +100.000 bajas rusas en tres meses de guerra.
- Que las reservas de misiles rusos solo daban para una semana más de uso.
- Putin con cáncer, Parkinson, demencia, se baña en sangre de ciervo rojo, etc.
- La inminente rotura de cerco de Mariúpol y la contra-ofensiva del Batallón Azov, que arrojarían a los rusos al mar.
- Los + 500 Generales rusos asesinados.
- "Wali" el mejor francotirador del mundo cambiara el curso de la guerra.
- El Fantasma de Kiev.
- Los héroes de la Isla Serpiente.
- Los carros de combate de occidente, Bayraktar, drones suicidas, artillería, MLRS, satélites espías, misiles Neptune, Harpoon y demás "game-changer" "uber-weapon" o "armas milagrosas" que cambiaran el curso de la guerra.
- Las inminentes contra-ofensivas ucranianas en Kherson y Zaporiya.
- La inflación en Rusia, el desplome del Rublo, sanciones aniquiladoras, Rusia retrocederá dos décadas con las sanciones, la implosión social, las madres reclamando a sus hijos, embargo petrolero, gasifero, etc, etc y etc.

ANDA A LLORAR A LA ESQUINA YA QUE AL FINAL DE ESTA GUERRA UCRANIA VA A DESAPARECER COMO ESTADO VIABLE.

- Sin puertos ni costa al Mar Negro
- Con la mitad de territorio anexado a Rusia y toda las materias primas y fuerza laboral que allí se encuentra.
- Con una DEUDA IMPAGABLE y con +10% de sus población en territorio en territorio extranjero.
- Sin fuerza militar ni material bélico infinitamente incomparable a su situación antes de 24/02/2022.
- Con armas regadas por todas partes y mafias a todo dar.

En fin sigue con tu gimnasia mental si te hace feliz.

Saludos,


----------



## Oso Polar (24 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Esta gente esta enferma, si Ucrania intentara tal aventura junto con Moldavia, pues acabaría esta como lo de Georgia.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Prefiero no seguir para que no pases vergüenza. Además, las resoluciones del consejo de seguridad no son vinculantes: son meras recomendaciones.
> 
> Te repito, Israel no incumple ninguna resolución de la ONU, y es el país más condenado del mundo por esa cueva de marxistas de mierda. No te creas la propaganda antisemita. Investiga tú mismo.
> Una vez hace años el cónsul de plastilina me corrió con ese mantra de las resoluciones, me las estudié y cuando lo dejé con el culo al aire desapareció.
> ...



El que pasa verguenza eres tu que eres el unico judio del Foro que defiende a los nazis .
El clapham apoya al Zar no porque crea que Rusia es una democracia ( no lo es ) sino porque Rusia es el unico pais que planta cara al neonazismo . El que pasa verguenza eres tu que estas en el lado equivocado .
La inmensa mayoria de los judios rusos esta a favor de Putin . No lo dice el clapham , lo dice Haaretz








In Russia, Jews are divided on the anti-Putin protest movement


***




www.haaretz.com




El nazismo ucraniano , el IV Reich sera anikilado , asumelo de una vez .
El 23 de diciembre de 2016, el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas reitero en su Resolucion 2334 que Jerusalem Este es " territorio ocupado " . Si es territorio ocupado , entonces NO ES territorio israeli de iure . Es irrelevante a quien ocupa que .
La cuestion es si Israel es ( o no es ) un pais que viola el Derecho Internacional .
Eres un hipocrita por criticar a Rusia cuando Israel hace lo mismo , ocupar territorios extranjeros violando el derecho internacional
Rusia e Israel son de tal palo , tal astilla . Criticar a Rusia es un acto de incoherencia mental


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

Es guanarteme.


----------



## McNulty (24 Jul 2022)

La guerra no es el call of duty.


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Es guanarteme.



Caballeros, no van maskirovkados...


----------



## JAGGER (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El que pasa verguenza eres tu que eres el unico judio del Foro que defiende a los nazis



Nazis, Zelensky?
Me estás jodiendo, verdad.

No insultes mi inteligencia por defender el país de los progroms. 
Y de corazón, leé las resoluciones de la ONU así no repites el discurso antisemita que quisiste colarme. Por ignorancia lo puedo entender, pero de ahora en más ya no.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Al @clapham5 le importan poco los razonamientos legales o históricos, si fuera sincero diría que Jerusalén es judía porque tienen el Poder para que sea así, los "argumentos" se los dejan a la gente que les gusta esos detalles, lo único que le importa es que acaben legitimando su posición. Y tengo que admitir que es una posición válida y realista, los equilibrios de poder entre los pueblos rara vez tienen en cuenta el que tengas o no "razón", eso suele ser irrelevante.



Es que ese no es el punto . 
Hitler ofrecio a los judios la Isla de Madagascar para que crearan su " Estado Judio " y los judios dijeron que no . 
La legitimidad de los judios para reclamar Israel y Jerusalem como su capital unica e indivisible esta en el pacto con Di-s . PUNTO 
El razonamiento legal o historico es valido para otros paises pero no aplica para el pueblo judio al que Di-s , expresamente , entrego ese territorio


----------



## keylargof (24 Jul 2022)

Que esta reputísima mierda de hilo lleno de tarados y pajilleros tenga chincheta es una puta vergüenza.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nazis, Zelensky?
> Me estás jodiendo, verdad.
> 
> No insultes mi inteligencia por defender el país de los progroms.
> Y de corazón, leé las resoluciones de la ONU así no repites el discurso antisemita que quisiste colarme. Por ignorancia lo puedo entender, pero de ahora en más ya no.



Pues deberias defender a la unica potencia que defendio la creacion del Estado de Israel cuando Gromyko , el entonces ministro de exteriores de la URSS planteara la necesidad de un estado judio en Palestina el 14 de mayo de 1947 y casi nadie diera un duro por ello 
Gracias a la URSS el campo socialista ( excepto Yugoslavia ) apoyo la creacion de Israel . 
Es mas ...gracias a la URSS y las armas de contrabando que llegaron a Israel desde Checoslovaquia fue que los judios pudieron vencer en la guerra de Independencia contra los ejercitos arabes .


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Pues deberias defender a la unica potencia que defendio la creacion del Estado de Israel cuando Gromyko , el entonces ministro de exteriores de la URSS planteara la necesidad de un estado judio en Palestina el 14 de mayo de 1947 y casi nadie diera un duro por ello
> Gracias a la URSS el campo socialista ( excepto Yugoslavia ) apoyo la creacion de Israel .
> Es mas ...gracias a la URSS y las armas de contrabando que llegaron a Israel desde Checoslovaquia fue que los judios pudieron vencer en la guerra de Independencia contra los ejercitos arabes .



Normal, la URSS fue creada por judíos.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Besarionis (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Resumen de los avances rusos:



Otro propagandista de saldo.
Jesús, ¡vaya nivel!


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

Esto no sale en RT ni lo transmite Liu Sitonta


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)

Por ahora


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Esto no sale en RT ni lo transmite Liu Sitonta



200 por dia ,el "ratio " de caidos en combate se mantiene


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Soy ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos.
> 
> Sé de lo que hablo.



Y reparas en 48 horas todas esas armaduras reventadas del puente sin encofrado con cimbras ni nada. Parcheado de alquitrán y palante...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Pues deberias defender a la unica potencia que defendio la creacion del Estado de Israel cuando Gromyko , el entonces ministro de exteriores de la URSS planteara la necesidad de un estado judio en Palestina el 14 de mayo de 1947 y casi nadie diera un duro por ello
> Gracias a la URSS el campo socialista ( excepto Yugoslavia ) apoyo la creacion de Israel .
> Es mas ...gracias a la URSS y las armas de contrabando que llegaron a Israel desde Checoslovaquia fue que los judios pudieron vencer en la guerra de Independencia contra los ejercitos arabes .



Efectivamente, Stalin es uno de los creadores del Israel moderno.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



JAJAJAJA después de la ofensiva de jersón la nueva producción ukra llega a nuestras pantallas "la toma de Tiraspol"


----------



## pgas (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El que pasa verguenza eres tu que eres el unico judio del Foro que defiende a los nazis .
> El clapham apoya al Zar no porque crea que Rusia es una democracia ( no lo es ) sino porque Rusia es el unico pais que planta cara al neonazismo . El que pasa verguenza eres tu que estas en el lado equivocado .
> La inmensa mayoria de los judios rusos esta a favor de Putin . No lo dice el clapham , lo dice Haaretz
> 
> ...




mira payasa del _pueblo elegido_, pretender equiparar el conflicto de Ucrania y el de Palestina, en base a la presunta violación del derecho internacional por la invasión del 24 de febrero, es un desatino. Solo por comparar, la desproporción de resoluciones condenatorias en la ONU contra el régimen israelí es abrumadora

*Israel is the target of at least 77 UN Resolutions
and the Palestinians are the target of 1.*

y en cuanto a argumentos históricos la legitimación rusa se basa en datos reales y objetivos, mientras que el dedazo de D-os al que os aferráis los sionistas, es un relato de ficción para revestir con barniz pseudohistórico lo que únicamente es y ha sido desde el siglo pasado, una colonización cruel y despiadada de territorio ajeno

*Una sinopsis del conflicto entre Israel y Palestina*

a siguiente es una breve sinopsis de la historia de este conflicto. Le recomendamos que lea también el relato mucho más detallado, "El origen del conflicto palestino-israelí".






Sinopsis de la historia y el costo del conflicto - Folleto de una página

Durante siglos no hubo tal conflicto. En el siglo XIX, la tierra de Palestina estaba habitada por una población multicultural, aproximadamente un 86 % musulmana, un 10 % cristiana y un 4 % judía, que vivían en paz. [1]

*Sionismo*

A fines del siglo XIX, un grupo en Europa decidió colonizar esta tierra. Conocidos como sionistas, representaban una minoría extremista de la población judía. Su objetivo era crear una patria judía, y consideraron ubicaciones en África y América antes de establecerse en Palestina. [2]



Palestina histórica
más mapas

Al principio, esta inmigración no creó problemas. Sin embargo, a medida que más y más sionistas emigraron a Palestina, muchos con el deseo expreso de apoderarse de la tierra para un estado judío, la población indígena se alarmó cada vez más. Eventualmente, estalló la lucha, con crecientes olas de violencia. El ascenso al poder de Hitler, combinado con las actividades sionistas para sabotear los esfuerzos para colocar refugiados judíos en los países occidentales [3] , condujo a un aumento de la inmigración judía a Palestina y el conflicto creció.

*UN Plan de partición*

Finalmente, en 1947 las Naciones Unidas decidieron intervenir. Sin embargo, en lugar de adherirse al principio de “autodeterminación de los pueblos”, en el que los propios pueblos crean su propio estado y sistema de gobierno, la ONU optó por volver a la estrategia medieval mediante la cual un poder externo divide la tierra de otros pueblos.



Plan de Partición de la ONU
más mapas

Bajo una considerable presión sionista, la ONU recomendó entregar el 55% de Palestina a un estado judío , a pesar de que este grupo representaba solo alrededor del 30% de la población total y poseía menos del 7% de la tierra.

*1947-1949 Guerra*

Si bien se informa ampliamente que la guerra resultante finalmente incluyó cinco ejércitos árabes, menos conocido es el hecho de que a lo largo de esta guerra las fuerzas sionistas superaron en número a todos los combatientes árabes y palestinos combinados, a menudo por un factor de dos a tres. Además, los ejércitos árabes no invadieron Israel: prácticamente todas las batallas se libraron en tierras que debían haber sido el Estado palestino.
Finalmente, es importante señalar que los ejércitos árabes entraron en conflicto solo después de que las fuerzas sionistas cometieran 16 masacres, incluida la espeluznante masacre de más de 100 hombres, mujeres y niños en Deir Yassin. El futuro primer ministro israelí Menachem Begin, jefe de uno de los grupos terroristas judíos, describió esto como “espléndido” y declaró: “Al igual que en Deir Yassin, en todas partes atacaremos y heriremos al enemigo. Dios, Dios, Tú nos has elegido para la conquista.” Las fuerzas sionistas cometieron 33 masacres en total. [4]

Al final de la guerra, Israel había conquistado el 78 por ciento de Palestina; tres cuartos de millón de palestinos se habían convertido en refugiados; más de 500 pueblos y aldeas habían sido arrasados; y se elaboró un nuevo mapa, en el que cada ciudad, río y montículo recibió un nuevo nombre hebreo, ya que todos los vestigios de la cultura palestina debían ser borrados. Durante décadas, Israel negó la existencia de esta población, la ex primera ministra israelí Golda Meir dijo una vez: “No existían los palestinos”. [5]


1967 Ocupación
más mapas

*Guerra de 1967 y USS Liberty*

En 1967, Israel conquistó aún más territorio. Después de la “Guerra de los Seis Días”, en la que las fuerzas israelíes lanzaron un ataque sorpresa muy exitoso contra Egipto, Israel ocupó el último 22 % de Palestina que se le había escapado en 1948: Cisjordania y la Franja de Gaza. Dado que, según el derecho internacional, es inadmisible adquirir territorio por medio de la guerra, estos son territorios ocupados y no pertenecen a Israel. También ocupó partes de Egipto (desde que regresó) y Siria (que permanecen bajo ocupación).
También durante la Guerra de los Seis Días, Israel atacó un barco de la Marina de los EE. UU., el USS Liberty, matando e hiriendo a más de 200 soldados estadounidenses. El presidente Lyndon Johnson recordó los vuelos de rescate y dijo que no quería “avergonzar a un aliado”. (En 2004, una comisión de alto nivel presidida por el almirante Thomas Moorer, ex presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, consideró que este ataque era “un acto de guerra contra Estados Unidos”, un hecho que pocos medios de comunicación han informado). [6 ]

*Conflicto actual*

Hay dos cuestiones principales en el centro de este conflicto continuo. Primero, está el efecto inevitablemente desestabilizador de tratar de mantener un estado étnicamente preferencial, particularmente cuando es en gran parte de origen extranjero. [7] La población original de lo que ahora es Israel era 96 por ciento musulmana y cristiana, sin embargo, a estos refugiados se les prohíbe regresar a sus hogares en el autodenominado estado judío (y aquellos dentro de Israel están sujetos a discriminación sistemática). [8]
En segundo lugar, la continua ocupación militar de Israel y la confiscación de tierras de propiedad privada en Cisjordania y el control de Gaza son extremadamente opresivos, y los palestinos tienen un control mínimo sobre sus vidas. [9] Miles de hombres, mujeres y niños palestinos están detenidos en prisiones israelíes. [10] Pocos de ellos han tenido un juicio legítimo; El abuso físico y la tortura son frecuentes. [11] Las fronteras palestinas (incluso las internas) están controladas por las fuerzas israelíes. [12] Periódicamente hombres, mujeres y niños son cacheados desnudos [13] ; la gente es golpeada; a las mujeres en trabajo de parto se les impide llegar a los hospitales (a veces con resultado de muerte) [14]; Se bloquea la entrada de alimentos y medicinas a Gaza, lo que produce una crisis humanitaria cada vez mayor. Las fuerzas israelíes invaden casi a diario, hiriendo, secuestrando y, a veces, matando a los habitantes. [15]
Según los acuerdos de paz de Oslo de 1993, se suponía que estos territorios finalmente se convertirían en un estado palestino. Sin embargo, después de años en los que Israel siguió confiscando tierras y las condiciones empeoraron constantemente, la población palestina se rebeló. (La oferta de Barak, ampliamente considerada como generosa, fue todo lo contrario. [16] ) Este levantamiento, llamado “Intifada” (en árabe, “sacudirse”) comenzó a fines de septiembre de 2000.

*Participación de EE. UU.*

En gran parte debido al cabildeo de intereses especiales, los contribuyentes estadounidenses le dan a Israel un promedio de $ 8 millones por día, y desde su creación han dado más fondos estadounidenses a Israel que a cualquier otra nación. [17] A medida que los estadounidenses se enteran de cómo Israel está utilizando el dinero de nuestros impuestos, muchos piden que se ponga fin a este gasto.
Le recomendamos que lea también el relato mucho más detallado, " El origen del conflicto palestino-israelí " y Contra nuestro mejor juicio: La historia oculta de cómo se usó EE.UU. para crear Israel

*notas*

[1] John W. Mulhall, CSP, _Estados Unidos y la fundación de Israel: una investigación de la moralidad del papel de Estados Unidos_ (Los Ángeles: Deshon, 1995), 48; Mike Berry y Greg Philo, _Israel y Palestina_ (Pluto Press, 2006) p. 1; Mazin Qumsiyeh, PhD, autor de _Sharing the Land of Canaan: Human Rights and the Israeli-Palestinian Struggle_ , incluye una serie de tablas de población en este libro, que están disponibles en su folleto, _Derecho de los refugiados palestinos al retorno y la repatriación_ ( http:/ /ifamericansknew.org/history/ref-qumsiyeh.html ); Justin McCarthy, autor de _La población de Palestina: Historia y estadísticas de la población del período otomano tardío y el mandato_, proporciona información detallada sobre la población en el extracto “Población de Palestina durante los períodos del mandato otomano y británico”. (Palestine's Population During The Ottoman and The British Mandate Periods, 1800 - 1948 - Palestine Remembered )

[2] John W. Mulhall, CSP, _Estados Unidos y la fundación de Israel: una investigación de la moralidad del papel de Estados Unidos_ (Los Ángeles: Deshon, 1995),
47-52.
[3] En muchos lugares, los sionistas manipularon a las poblaciones judías locales para que fueran a Palestina/Israel, en algunos casos usando subterfugios y terrorismo.
Sami Hadawi, _Cosecha amarga_ , pág. 37: “Comentando, el autor Erskine H. Childers, escribió, _“una de las características más masivamente importantes de toda la lucha palestina fue que el sionismo dispuso deliberadamente que la difícil situación de los miserables sobrevivientes del hitlerismo debería ser un 'argumento moral' que Occidente tuvo que aceptar. Esto se hizo cuidando que los países occidentales no abrieran sus puertas, amplia e inmediatamente, a los internos del DP. (personas desplazadas) campamentos. Es increíble que una campaña tan grave y sombría haya recibido tan poca atención en los relatos de la lucha palestina: fue una campaña que literalmente dio forma a toda la historia posterior. Se hizo saboteando esquemas occidentales específicos para admitir desplazados internos judíos”_.

Varios autores han discutido las conexiones sionistas con los nazis; por ejemplo:

Ben Hecht, _Perfidia_
Edwin Black, _El Acuerdo de Transferencia: La Dramática Historia del Pacto entre el Tercer Reich y la Palestina Judía_
Lenni Brenner, _51 Documentos: Colaboración sionista con los nazis_
Hannah Arendt, _Eichmann en Jerusalén_
Sami Hadawi, en _Bitter Harvest 1914-79_ , pp. 35-39, analiza el uso del antisemitismo manipulado, a veces inventado, para promover el
sionismo, por ejemplo: “Ian Gilmour [escribió] 'En los países árabes, las dificultades judías y la emigración a Israel no fueron el resultado del antisemitismo
sino de las actividades sionistas y la existencia del estado de Israel'”.
En “Los judíos de Irak”, _The Link_ , abril-mayo de 1998, Naeim Giladi describe las actividades sionistas para empujar a los judíos a emigrar a Israel.
Describe esto con mayor detalle en su libro: _Los escándalos de Ben-Gurion: cómo la Haganá y el Mossad eliminaron a los judíos_ :

_“Escribo este libro para decirle al pueblo estadounidense, y especialmente a los judíos estadounidenses, que los judíos de tierras islámicas no emigraron voluntariamente a Israel; que, para obligarlos a irse, los judíos mataron judíos; y que, para ganar tiempo para confiscar cada vez más tierras árabes, los judíos rechazaron en numerosas ocasiones iniciativas genuinas de paz de sus vecinos árabes. Escribo sobre lo que el primer primer ministro de Israel llamó 'sionismo cruel'. Escribo sobre eso porque fui parte de eso”._

[4] Qumsiyeh, _Derecho de retorno y repatriación de los refugiados palestinos_ ( http://ifamericansknew.org/history/ref-qumsiyeh.html )
Norman Finkelstein, _Imagen y Realidad del Conflicto Israel-Palestina_ ; George W. Ball y Douglas B. Ball, _El apego apasionado_, en P. 29: cita un mensaje del futuro primer ministro Menachem Begin, jefe del grupo terrorista sionista Irgun, elogiándolos por la espantosa masacre de mujeres, niños y ancianos en la aldea de Deir Yassin:

_“'Acepten mis felicitaciones por este espléndido acto de conquista Transmita mis saludos a todos los comandantes y soldados. Te damos la mano. Todos estamos orgullosos del excelente liderazgo y el espíritu de lucha en este gran ataque. Nos ponemos firmes en memoria de los muertos. Estrechamos amorosamente las manos de los heridos. Dile a los soldados: has hecho historia en Israel con tu ataque y tu conquista. Continúa así hasta la victoria. Como en Deir Yassin, en todas partes atacaremos y heriremos al enemigo. Dios, Dios, Tú nos has elegido para la conquista.'”_

.......


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Mire, es usted bastante ponzoñoso. Se comporta como los periodistas de ahora, soltando mierda con el ventilador. Claro que hubo una operación en la legalización del PCE, pero fue para desactivar al PCE que estaba en España y que luchó contra el dictador con el que muchos, todavía, practican el onanismo. Los franquistas tenían mucho miedo a esta máquina engrasada en huelgas, protestas, torturas encarcelamientos...perdieron el miedo. Por eso se trajeron a Carrillo del exilio, para reventar a la organización desde dentro. Cuéntelo todo y no ensucie



No. Lo que sucede es que veo el comunismo como lo que es y no es nada bueno. Lo que tiene de válido, ha sido lo que se ha apropiado del cristianismo primitivo denostándolo. Y con las ideologías fascistas y nacional-socialistas sucede lo propio, que ambas son radicales, fascistas, totalitarias y criminales. Tanto a la izquierda como a la derecha. Y se usan para desestabilizar naciones.

Mi intención no ser 'ponzoñoso'. Es llamar la atención sobre las incongruencias de esos sistemas políticos. Y si nos podemos encontrar a un Carrillo empujando al PCE al desastre, según usted, pues será por que en ese momento a los anglosajones les interesaba. Igual que ahora les interesa levantar el movimiento nazi en Ucrania, y eso que en la SGM lo atacaron con saña. Polarizan en una u otra dirección según conviene, pues ambas ideologías son destructivas, y como todas las cosas 'suben y bajan' como las acciones en bolsa, según esté el 'mercado', invierten en la que les conviene. Pero la mayoría no lo quiere ver, ni unos ni otros, así que me veo en la obligación moral de señalar esas contradicciones y esos usos perversos.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Jul 2022)

Como se llamaban ellos a si mismos???
Guanches???


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

*Rusia denuncia que Ucrania sigue atacando la mayor central nuclear de Europa*

La Misión Permanente de Rusia ante las Organizaciones Internacionales en Viena afirmó que esa "práctica criminal" puede traer "consecuencias más imprevisibles y nefastas".





Vista aérea de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie.Naeblys / Legion-Media

Ucrania continúa realizando provocaciones contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, al sur del país, denunció este sábado la Misión Permanente de Rusia ante las Organizaciones Internacionales en Viena.

"El 20 de julio de 2022, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a atacar la central nuclear de Zaporozhie utilizando cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados, que estaban cargados de explosivos. El ataque se llevó a cabo dentro del perímetro protegido de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, cerca de unidades y subsistemas funcionales de importancia para el funcionamiento normal de la planta", señala el comunicado.

Desde el organismo destacaron que las acciones de Ucrania "solo por una afortunada coincidencia no provocaron daños en los equipos de la estación". 

En este contexto, instó a las organizaciones internacionales y la sociedad mundial a "prestar la máxima atención a la situación en torno a las instalaciones nucleares ucranianas". "Hay que hacer todo lo posible para obligar a Ucrania a poner fin a la práctica criminal del bombardeo de centrales nucleares, que puede tener las consecuencias más imprevisibles y nefastas", agregaron desde la misión.

Rusia controla actualmente la parte sur y central de la región de Zaporozhie, incluida la ciudad de *Energodar*, donde se encuentra la planta nuclear. El centro administrativo de la región permanece bajo el control ucraniano.


----------



## willbeend (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Esto no sale en RT ni lo transmite Liu Sitonta



Lo mas probable es que sea otra trola mas.

Hace 4 dias deciais que los rusos llevaban camiones incineradores para convertir los cadaveres en cenizas directamente.

Intentad ser coherentes al menos, que parece que cada dia os reiniciais y olvidais lo que publicasteis el dia anterior...

Tu mismo, registrado hace una semana... a saber la de basura que has difundido por aqui con tus anteriores cuentas. No vales ni el sitio que ocuparias en la limitada lista de ignorados.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Jul 2022)

Porque me insultas e intentas ofender constantemente...??

Es que no tienes educacion???

Te he hecho una critica que creo es significada y certera...el fanatismo sobre la realidad de los pueblos aborigenes canarios, os ha alejado en muchas ocasiones, del sentir de los canarios...muchos de ellos me han expresado que no creen nada a cerca de lo que cuentan sobre los aborigenes canarios.

En todo caso, que funda tu odio??? Tu mismo hablas español, llevas apellidos españoles, tienes imbricada en tu forma de ser y de existir la cultura española...

Luego...me parece una forma de endofobia la mar de curiosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

Es interesante ya que estaba en Bielorrusia…ese avión lleva juguetes que puede disparar desde el centro de Bielorrusia…que parece ser que es lo que hacía…


----------



## John Nash (24 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La guerra no es el call of duty.



Y los llaman ciudadanos (citizen) cuando son putos mercenarios o agentes infiltrados. La ciudadanía es cosa de civiles o ejército regular.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Y que fue del cerco de aproximadamente 2000 tropas rusas cerca de Kherson?
> No que estaban rogando por un corredor "verde" para retirarse?
> Al final todo como lo que es, una simple y burda mentira, al igual que:
> 
> ...



Tienen muchas opciones en el sur, es el error de empezar una guerra sin medios humanos y materiales, unas tacticas obsoletas y una descordinación de las fuerzas


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> de los creadores del pedrusco de la serpiente llega el sacacorchos del puente. Vergoña ajena es lo que dá



bon dia

han atacado los alrededores de la presa









Explosions after missile hit in Nova Kakhovka Nova Kakhovka, Khersons'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosions after missile hit in Nova Kakhovka. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment...




liveuamap.com






Ferrocarril en Melitopol









Railway destroyed in overnight explosions near Novobohdanivka of Melitopol district Melitopol - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Railway destroyed in overnight explosions near Novobohdanivka of Melitopol district. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues...




liveuamap.com


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> bon dia
> 
> han atacado los alrededores de la presa
> 
> ...



Es penoso lo de los ukros. Ves un misilazo suyo y hacen un agujerillo o tuercen un poco una via. Ves un misilazo ruso y revientan un edificio de 8 plantas entero. Así no hay manera de ganar una guerra.

Por ejemplo ... en esa via torcida, que no destruida: se arregla en un par de horas, si cae un iskander te descojona 20 m. de vias en todas las direcciones alrededor del impacto, hace un crater de 8 ó 10 m de profundidad y te arranca postes y catenaria en 30 o 40 m. a la redonda. Tirando esos petardos no se puede ganar una guerra. No me extraña que los rusos no se acaben de tomar en serio esta guerra.


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y reparas en 48 horas todas esas armaduras reventadas del puente sin encofrado con cimbras ni nada. Parcheado de alquitrán y palante...



Se trata de perforaciones en el tablero de hormigón del puente que no parecen afectar a la estructura del mismo.
Una primera ñapa temporal es colocar una plataforma metálica sobre perfiles de reparto en las zonas más deterioradas.
Apenas una horas y no necesita de cimbras ni encofrados


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Tienen muchas opciones en el sur, es el error de empezar una guerra sin medios humanos y materiales, unas tacticas obsoletas y una descordinación de las fuerzas



Tienen cero opciones en cualquier sitio porque no tienen ni gente preparada ni potencia de fuego para derrotar a los rusos. Lo único que pueden hacer es atrincherarse, aguantar el chaparrón y de vez en cuando sacar un cañón del escodrijo, dispararlo y volver a esconderlo rápido. En 6 meses no se les ha visto hacer otra cosa. Qué ha cambiado?


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Azov: ¿ruptura o continuidad? La División Borodach


PARTE 2. La División Borodach En la historiografía de Azov aparece como hito determinante de su evolución el establecimiento de la llamada División Borodach. Para los grupos todavía dominantes en A…




slavyangrad.es











Azov: ¿ruptura o continuidad? La División Borodach


24/07/2022


*PARTE 2. La División Borodach*


En la historiografía de Azov aparece como hito determinante de su evolución el establecimiento de la llamada División Borodach. Para los grupos todavía dominantes en Azov, vinculados a la estructura política del Cuerpo Nacional, esta División ha constituido la verdadera columna vertebral del movimiento.

Constituido formalmente el Batallón Azov el 5 de mayo de 2014, y ya dentro de las estructuras _azovtsi_, la División de los “_barbudos_” se constituye de manera informal, pero determinante, el 14 de aquel mismo mes. Según Nackor, ese día _Buba _(Vladyslav Korenok), entonces líder de pelotón, junto a sus amigos y compañeros de armas, _Mose_ (Maksim Zhorin) y _Cartman_, crean la División Borodach.

Tras conformar su grupo paramilitar ilegal integrado en los Hombres de Negro, y luego incluso tras integrar formalmente el Batallón Azov, según Volynnews, “_Buba y sus camaradas lucharon durante seis meses sin la seguridad y el salario adecuados. En silencio, sin quejas, sin planes especiales para el futuro_”.

En ese periodo, los antiguos Hombres de Negro se encargan de reclutar a nuevos combatientes, formar los primeros pelotones y luego consolidar lo que -en la versión mitificada de la historia del grupo- se convertiría en la primera centuria de Azov, o “primeros cien” del Batallón Azov. En todo caso, un grupo de ultranacionalistas procedentes del hooliganismo futbolero (Dnipro, Dinamo, Metallist de Járkov, etc.) o de la extrema derecha nazi-fascista de los Patriotas de Ucrania.

En definitiva, lo que algunas fuentes consideran como nombre informal de la Primera División de Azov recogerá en lo fundamental a los primeros Cien de Azov, fundamentalmente vinculados a los primeros grupos paramilitares con origen en los Hombres de Negro. En este sentido, La División Borodach es la consolidación, básicamente informal, pero de base estructural en la organización interna del Batallón Azov original (y sus Cien de Azov), de parte de los grupos que constituyeron los Hombres de Negro, en lo fundamental los vinculados a Járkov o a las primeras actuaciones del Cuerpo Negro en esa ciudad.

La División se convertirá, dentro de Azov, en una unidad de “operaciones especiales” y de inteligencia, encargada de las tareas más difíciles para el Batallón y futuro Regimiento.

En su dimensión simbólica, el emblema elegido por _Buba, Mose_ y _Cartman_ para representar a la División enlaza con los principales mitos referenciales de la extrema derecha violenta ucraniana, el representado por el nazismo y el vinculado a la mitología nórdica, aunque pasado por el particular sentido del humor de los militantes impulsores de la unidad. De esta forma, el emblema adoptado se perfila como la calavera de la División Totenkopf de las SS, modernizada al estilo South Park, con el añadido de barba y bigote a la calavera, y el añadido de una visera. El nombre de la División se escribe, por lo demás, con recurso a la simbología del mundo nórdico (escritura rúnica). Se trata, por otra parte, de una adaptación del emblema de la División Misantrópica que, en 2013, parecía constituir el embrión de la internacional fascista con vocación de desplegarse en Ucrania, con fuerte presencia igualmente en Azov.




Como movimiento de dimensión política, y no como simple Batallón o Regimiento, Azov se constituye y configura por tanto en paralelo a la División Borodach. En gran medida, en su dimensión original, Azov es la División Borodach, o al revés si se prefiere.

La bandera Borodach se convierte, de hecho, en un estandarte de batalla de los Cien de Azov y les acompaña en sus aventuras, en especial en la operación de reconquista de Mariupol, Marinka o Shirokino frente a las milicias de las República Popular de Donetsk.

La ceremonia de despedida del soldado _Belaz_ del 14 de diciembre de 2015, muerto en el incidente en el que _Buba _ perdía la pierna el año anterior, es una buena muestra gráfica del peso de la División Borodach en Azov. Las dos imágenes que se presentan a continuación, tomadas del vídeo de la ceremonia, muestran al conjunto de la División, así como a sus principales figuras, entre ellas _Buba _y _Mose_. El peso de Zhorin se hace ya evidente y él es el que se dirige a los miembros de Borodach. El emblema de la División se observa claramente en sus hombros.



En su origen, sin embargo, es _Buba _el personaje principal de Borodach. Considerado como uno de los principales líderes de Borodach, es en todo caso el personaje que Azov sitúa como mentor ideológico principal de los Barbudos. Sin embargo, no sería _Buba _sino Zhorin el heredero de la importancia dentro de Azov de los Borodach. La razón se vincula al accidente sufrido por _Buba_ el 12 de diciembre de 2014. _Buba _pisó accidentalmente ese día una mina terrestre en Pavlopol. A consecuencia de ello, _Buba _estuvo en serio peligro de muerte y acabó con su pierna derecha amputada. Este accidente acabó con su carrera militar y afectó tanto a Borodach como a la Primera Centuria de Azov de la que, por entonces, era subcomandante. A pesar de su lesión, se reintegró temporalmente en 2015 a Azov y mantuvo dentro del Regimiento su peso como líder y mentor ideológico. Zhorin, sin embargo, asumiría la comandancia que, sin duda, habría correspondido a _Buba._



El emblema de Borodach, en general oculto bajo el manto formal de la simbología Azov oficial, se vería de forma mucho más clara con posterioridad, en un periodo en el que, llamados por el entonces Gobernador de Odessa, Mijaíl Saakashvili, las fuerzas de Azov se pasearían a finales de abril y primeros de mayo de 2016 por la ciudad de Odessa para controlar los acontecimientos en torno a la conmemoración del ataque del 2 de mayo de 2014 a la Casa de los Sindicatos. Tal y como pudo comprobar sobre el terreno Slavyangrad.es, el infundado temor a nuevos enfrentamientos o a “provocaciones” por parte de los activistas de Kulikovo en Odessa llevó a las autoridades regionales del estado, dirigidas entonces por Saakashvili, a exagerar una amenaza para justificar así la solicitud del envío de tropas de la Guardia Nacional, que llegaron a Odessa junto a Azov a finales de abril. Impusieron así una militarización preventiva que no respondía a ninguna amenaza real.



Los soldados de Azov también participaron en un desfile militar celebrado ante menos de una decena de personas en el campo de Kulikovo, junto a la Casa de los Sindicatos. Policía, Guardia Nacional y el Regimiento Azov desfilaron junto a camiones y vehículos militares, una parte de ellos con el distintivo de Azov, todo ello dirigido por un miembro del Regimiento. Tras el desfile, fue ese mismo comandante, en cuyo chaleco antibalas podía leerse claramente SS (en realidad el logotipo de la División Borodach), el que informó a la prensa de los detalles del dispositivo de seguridad. Era Maksim Zhorin, _Mose_.

En los años posteriores, los miembros de la División Borodach han ido distribuyéndose por distintas unidades del Regimiento Azov. De esta forma, sus miembros están involucrados en varias áreas, tanto en el propio Regimiento militar como en la vida pública y política ucraniana. La _hermandad_ así formada, construida y consolidada en la guerra, es la base de una estructura en la que la División Borodach conforma “_una familia dentro de la familia_” más amplia que representan Azov y su referente político, el Corpus Nacional. Esta participación en las distintas estructuras del movimiento garantiza el control de los _barbudos_ sobre el propio movimiento.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Se trata de perforaciones en el tablero de hormigón del puente que no parecen afectar a la estructura del mismo.
> Una primera ñapa temporal es colocar una plataforma metálica sobre perfiles de reparto en las zonas más deterioradas.
> Apenas una horas y no necesita de cimbras ni encofrados



Que se ven las armaduras reventadas...y como los agujeros están más o menos alineados, ahí debe haber vigas al borde del colapso.


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que se ven las armaduras reventadas...y como los agujeros están más o menos alineados, ahí debe haber vigas al borde del colapso.



Por el momento son perforaciones que afectan al tablero y este no parece pretensado.
Lo mas probable es que los Ucras sólo quieran dificultar la logística rusa (por ahí ya no circula nada mas pesado que un utilitario) y no machacar la infraestructura.


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es penoso lo de los ukros. Ves un misilazo suyo y hacen un agujerillo o tuercen un poco una via. Ves un misilazo ruso y revientan un edificio de 8 plantas entero. Así no hay manera de ganar una guerra.
> 
> Por ejemplo ... en esa via torcida, que no destruida: se arregla en un par de horas, si cae un iskander te descojona 20 m. de vias en todas las direcciones alrededor del impacto, hace un crater de 8 ó 10 m de profundidad y te arranca postes y catenaria en 30 o 40 m. a la redonda. Tirando esos petardos no se puede ganar una guerra. No me extraña que los rusos no se acaben de tomar en serio esta guerra.



o los gloriosos vídeos de un cuadricoptero de Carrefour tirando petardos desde un vaso de plástico. Son los coletazos del régimen de bandera, ver en vivo y en directo la futilidad de su miseria moral


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Que se ven las armaduras reventadas...y como los agujeros están más o menos alineados, ahí debe haber vigas al borde del colapso.



Esto es como los combates navales del XVIII:
Si quieres hundir un barco apuntas a la linea de flotación (las pilas del puente)
Si, por su valor, sólo pretendes inutilizarlo entonces apuntas al velamen ( el tablero)


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso confirmó el ataque de ayer al puerto de Odessa, señalando la destrucción con armas de precisión de un barco ucraniano.*
Como escribió ayer t.me/boris_rozhin/58119, la Federación Rusa no tiene restricciones para atacar instalaciones militares en Odessa y la región de Odessa. Todos los compromisos rusos se refieren única y exclusivamente a los buques y a la parte de la infraestructura portuaria dedicada a la exportación de cereales. Estados Unidos y la ONU empezaron a entenderlo ayer, por lo que las condenas rituales fueron acompañadas de publicaciones sobre "la capacidad técnica de Rusia para atacar". Al mismo tiempo, los preparativos reales para la aplicación de Estambul-1 no se detienen, como han confirmado Turquía, la ONU y Ucrania. Así que podemos seguir y seguir.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/  По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Una línea.

1. El enemigo volvió a bombardear la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka por la mañana, así como el puente sobre el río Ingulets.
2. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron nuevos ataques contra Nikolayev. Las instalaciones de la ciudad se vieron afectadas.
3. Informes de un asalto a la aldea de Bakhmutivske (cerca de las afueras del sureste de Soledar),









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*¿Quién quiere separar Bashkortostán de Rusia?*

El Centro Político Nacional Bashkir ("BashNatsPolit") fue fundado a finales de 2021 por los líderes de la organización Bashkorte. Esto fue en respuesta al reconocimiento de este último como extremista, así como a la "creciente ola de represión contra el movimiento nacional bashkir".

BashNatsPolit se ha integrado recientemente en otra iniciativa separatista, la Liga de Naciones Libres.

▪El objetivo de la organización es separar la República de Bashkortostán de Rusia y dar a la nación bashkir un estatus especial. Los nacionalistas popularizan el lema "Una República, una nación", que está en sintonía con el "Una nación, un Reich, un Führer" nazi.

▪Los activistas pretenden conseguir su objetivo fomentando la guerra civil y las ejecuciones extrajudiciales de los partidarios del "putinismo".

El cerebro ideológico de los nacionalistas es Zaki Walidi Togan, una especie de Stepan Bandera. El ciudadano turco de origen bashkir, desde 1933 por invitación de las autoridades del Reich alemán enseñaba en las universidades en las que el poder pertenecía al NSDAP. Existen documentos en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso y en el Archivo Estatal de la Federación Rusa que confirman su cooperación con las tropas nazis y sus actividades para crear una sociedad nacionalista secreta.

El líder nominal es Ruslan Gabbasov. Se le concedió asilo político en Lituania el año pasado y es la cabeza parlante de BashNatsPolit.

Gabbasov cumplió siete años en una colonia penitenciaria de régimen estricto por causar intencionadamente la muerte de otra persona. Cuando era joven y se dedicaba a la pequeña extorsión, se topó con los que decidieron contraatacar. El conflicto le llevó a apuñalar a su enemigo en el corazón.

También se le acusó de herir deliberadamente a un discapacitado en el grupo III, pero el caso se archivó por prescripción.

▪ El verdadero jefe de la organización puede ser Fail Alsynov. Vive en Bashkiria y es el fundador del movimiento extremista BOO Bashkort (el prototipo de BashNatsPolita). Fue BOO Bashkort quien inspiró los conflictos interétnicos entre bashkires y chechenos, armenios y otros, así como los enfrentamientos con la OMON en el monte Kush-Tau en 2020.

Alsynov es seguidor de la ideología pan-turca y utiliza el gesto del "lobo gris" como saludo, típico de los miembros de la organización neofascista turca Bozkurt. Su afiliación a Bozkurt está confirmada no sólo por sus fotografías, sino también por sus viajes a Turquía y Kazajistán para reunirse con otros partidarios del Gran Turán de esta organización.

▪Mientras la "Liga de Naciones Libres" sigue la doctrina estadounidense de descolonización de Rusia, que sólo implica el desmembramiento del país, se desconoce el futuro destino del "legado postimperial". Pero un escenario posible se muestra en un mapa entregado al presidente turco por el líder de los nacionalistas turcos: en él, los territorios de Bashkortostán, Tatarstán, Yakutia, Buriatia y Tyva forman parte de un imperio turco revivido, desde el mar Adriático hasta el océano Ártico.

En este sentido, BashNatsPolit debe ser evaluado como una organización proxy para Turquía. Sobre todo porque, durante la segunda guerra de Karabaj entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, se produjo un sonado "caso Karmaskala" en Bashkortostán. Las fuerzas especiales de Grom detuvieron a un grupo de 70 miembros de Bashkort que se dirigían a "su guerra" contra la diáspora armenia en la república. El eco de la geopolítica turca de la época recorrió Rusia y puso de manifiesto dos rasgos de los nacionalistas bashkires: su radicalidad y sus vínculos con el sultanato turco.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*Alemania teme la escasez de agua por la sequía*

Casi el 50 por ciento de la Unión Europea corre el riesgo de sufrir una sequía este verano, lo que probablemente provocará una disminución de las cosechas, según ha señalado la Comisión Europea. El "apocalipsis de la temperatura" en muchos países europeos ha provocado que los ríos se vean gravemente afectados y las reservas de agua se agoten. En Alemania, las temperaturas anormalmente altas han provocado debates cada vez más fuertes sobre una posible escasez de agua potable.

Fue hace unos días que la Asociación Alemana de Ciudades y Municipios advirtió de la escasez de agua en algunas regiones de Alemania. Debido a las temperaturas anormalmente altas, la demanda ha aumentado en la industria, la agricultura y los hogares. Según el sindicato, el riego de jardines, el llenado de piscinas y las instalaciones de riego de césped en la situación actual pueden llevar la infraestructura de suministro al límite.

A la vez, los residentes están pasando un mal rato con el "apocalipsis de la temperatura": el país sigue teniendo un régimen enmascarado, lo que dificulta la circulación por la ciudad y la gente consume más agua de lo habitual por el atasco en el transporte público.

Pero los alemanes de a pie tendrán que encogerse y soportarlo, el gobierno aún no está seguro de cómo arreglar la situación. De momento, las autoridades instan a los ciudadanos a "replantearse fundamentalmente el tratamiento de este preciado recurso hídrico" y reflexionan sobre "una mejor distribución del agua". También están pensando en mantener las masas de aguas residuales tratadas que se vierten a los ríos que desembocan en el Mar del Norte y el Mar Báltico.

Otras soluciones, como crear una especie de "oasis climático verde en las ciudades" o sustituir el asfalto negro por otro más claro, no salvarán la situación aquí y ahora: es un juego a largo plazo.

Mientras tanto, los ciudadanos alemanes, a los que se les ha aconsejado que renuncien a la carne, se laven menos a menudo, vayan en bicicleta y, en general, se olviden de los beneficios de la civilización, tienen que esperar pacientemente a que el gobierno presente un plan sensato.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*Reuters ha informado de que Irán y Venezuela siguen reforzando la cooperación petrolera.*

Según Reuters, las autoridades iraníes han aumentado el suministro de un grado de petróleo clave, el que se utiliza en Venezuela, para mejorar la productividad de las refinerías locales y liberar suficiente petróleo para las exportaciones.

Fuentes de Reuters destacaron que el alcance de la cooperación se ha incrementado desde mayo, cuando empresas estatales de ambos países firmaron un acuerdo para renovar la refinería venezolana de El Palito, en virtud del cual la parte iraní se comprometió a realizar reparaciones por un valor total de 110 millones de euros y a reiniciar la refinería.

También se anuncia que la empresa estatal venezolana recibirá cuatro millones de barriles de petróleo pesado iraní en julio (en comparación, en junio recibió 1,07 millones de barriles).

Está previsto que el petróleo llegue al puerto de José, en el estado venezolano de Anzoátegui, en los buques cisterna Herby y Serena. Mientras tanto, los transpondedores del barco se han registrado en Fujairah, EAU.

Sin embargo, nos gustaría señalar que Reuters había difundido previamente rumores sobre el levantamiento de las sanciones de EE.UU. a Venezuela - y justo en ese momento se produjeron ataques terroristas en la mencionada refinería de El Palito, así como en la refinería de Cardón en Paraguaná. El sistema operativo de la central hidroeléctrica de El Guri, en Bolívar, también fue atacado en dos ocasiones.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

El tiempo me dará la razón . 










Crisis energética, inflación récord y caos en Italia: el desgaste de la UE tras cinco meses de guerra en Ucrania


Los europeos se encuentran en su momento más difícil desde que comenzó la invasión rusa a Ucrania y ya asoman las divisiones más visibles.




www.publico.es










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bigmaller (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> 200 por dia ,el "ratio " de caidos en combate se mantiene



Como que doscientos al dia? Donde pone eso?


----------



## chemarin (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es que ese no es el punto .
> Hitler ofrecio a los judios la Isla de Madagascar para que crearan su " Estado Judio " y los judios dijeron que no .
> La legitimidad de los judios para reclamar Israel y Jerusalem como su capital unica e indivisible esta en el pacto con Di-s . PUNTO
> El razonamiento legal o historico es valido para otros paises pero no aplica para el pueblo judio al que Di-s , expresamente , entrego ese territorio



Tela marinera la picardía y arrogancia judía, nada menos que Dios os dio esa tierra, y también os concedió al goy como animal a vuestro servicio. De todos modos es admirable vuestra posición, os inventáis que Dios os dio la tierra, ¿quién podría oponerse a Él? Además se cierra el debate del asunto. Y como decía, el goy ni se entera de vuestras creencias, y no es que las ocultéis.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Jul 2022)

Y todos quieren su parte del pastel, no basta con recibir el grano, también lo quieren más barato, de ahí el interés de Turquia en ser mediador. Pero claro, si tienes un mediador al que estás "comprando" poniendole precios más bajos, ante cualquier posible futuro problema ¿De qué lado se va a poner?

*Turquía comprará más barato el grano ucranio gracias a su papel como garante de las exportaciones*
El jefe de la comisión de agricultura del Parlamento turco, Yunus Kilic, ha confirmado que su país podrá comprar el grano ucranio a un precio más barato gracias a su papel de mediador y garante en el acuerdo firmado el viernes en Estambul, por el que Ucrania podrá reanudar sus exportaciones de cereal a pesar de la invasión rusa.

“Los ministros de Rusia y Ucrania han prometido verbalmente que Turquía recibiría ventajas en términos de precios de grano y su compra”, ha declarado Kilic al diario _Sabah _sobre los resultados del acuerdo de Estambul, en el que Rusia también recibió garantías para facilitar sus exportaciones de fertilizantes a pesar de las sanciones en vigor contra Moscú.


Fuerzas de operaciones especiales....o lo que es lo mismo, puestos por otros paises para dirigirlos (al menos los de EEUU cantan mucho y el Canadiense también, que casualmente estuviesen todos en el mismo grupo de operaciones especiales y que EEUU se niegue a dar informaciones sobre ellos....)

*Un canadiense y un sueco también fallecieron junto a los dos estadounidenses en Donbás*
Un ciudadano canadiense y un sueco fallecieron junto a los dos estadounidenses que perdieron la vida recientemente combatiendo contra las fuerzas rusas en la región de Donbás, en el este de Ucrania, según ha informado el comandante del batallón en el que militaban al portal de noticias norteamericano Politico.

Los dos estadounidenses han sido identificados como Luke _Skywalker_ Lucyszyn y Bryan Young, que fallecieron el 18 de julio junto con el canadiense Emile-Antoine Roy-Sirois y el sueco Edvard Selander Patrignani, según el comandante Ruslan Miroshnichenko. *Todos ellos formaban parte de una fuerza internacional de operaciones especiales* dentro de la Defensa Territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y murieron en la localidad de Hrihorivka, a unos 20 kilómetros de la posición estratégica de Bajmut, en Donetsk, emboscados por tanques rusos.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y reparas en 48 horas todas esas armaduras reventadas del puente sin encofrado con cimbras ni nada. Parcheado de alquitrán y palante...



Armaduras: anclajes químicos.

Encofrado: por abajo, desde barquilla.

Reparación: hormigón con aditivos.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Armaduras: anclajes químicos.
> 
> Encofrado: por abajo, desde barquilla.
> 
> Reparación: hormigón con aditivos.



Parece que los rusos me leen.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Parece que los rusos me leen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133643



Con esta solución, que cuesta cuatro rublos, el puente queda reforzado y en mejores condiciones que antes de los seis impactos de misil.

Gracias por dar pie a reforzar el puente, Farlopensky.

A ver qué argumento peregrino soltais, ucrosionistas.

El puente, mejor que nunca.


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y todos quieren su parte del pastel, no basta con recibir el grano, también lo quieren más barato, de ahí el interés de Turquia en ser mediador. Pero claro, si tienes un mediador al que estás "comprando" poniendole precios más bajos, ante cualquier posible futuro problema ¿De qué lado se va a poner?
> 
> *Turquía comprará más barato el grano ucranio gracias a su papel como garante de las exportaciones*
> El jefe de la comisión de agricultura del Parlamento turco, Yunus Kilic, ha confirmado que su país podrá comprar el grano ucranio a un precio más barato gracias a su papel de mediador y garante en el acuerdo firmado el viernes en Estambul, por el que Ucrania podrá reanudar sus exportaciones de cereal a pesar de la invasión rusa.
> ...



Los turcos hacen una mision de aduanas para que no se inflitre material belico, eso hay que pagarlo.............


----------



## arriondas (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es penoso lo de los ukros. Ves un misilazo suyo y hacen un agujerillo o tuercen un poco una via. Ves un misilazo ruso y revientan un edificio de 8 plantas entero. Así no hay manera de ganar una guerra.
> 
> Por ejemplo ... en esa via torcida, que no destruida: se arregla en un par de horas, si cae un iskander te descojona 20 m. de vias en todas las direcciones alrededor del impacto, hace un crater de 8 ó 10 m de profundidad y te arranca postes y catenaria en 30 o 40 m. a la redonda. Tirando esos petardos no se puede ganar una guerra. No me extraña que los rusos no se acaben de tomar en serio esta guerra.



Como he dicho en otros mensajes, es lo único que pueden hacer. Lo ridículo es ver a los de la Revista Ejércitos, los Martines Twitero y los Demás Hierbas celebrándolo. Se conforman con muuuuuy poco.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Alemania teme la escasez de agua por la sequía*
> 
> Casi el 50 por ciento de la Unión Europea corre el riesgo de sufrir una sequía este verano, lo que probablemente provocará una disminución de las cosechas, según ha señalado la Comisión Europea. El "apocalipsis de la temperatura" en muchos países europeos ha provocado que los ríos se vean gravemente afectados y las reservas de agua se agoten. En Alemania, las temperaturas anormalmente altas han provocado debates cada vez más fuertes sobre una posible escasez de agua potable.
> 
> ...



Ir en bicicleta y lavarse menos = suciedad = bacterias = enfermedad ¿heraldo de pestes?


----------



## Como El Agua (24 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos sigue aumentando la presión y dará a Kyiv hasta 30 sistemas de misiles HIMARS!

Esta decisión se tomó luego de la reunión de Zelensky con congresistas estadounidenses.

Ucrania recibirá sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS en un futuro próximo.

Además los aviones de reconocimiento británicos comenzaron a volar tres veces más cerca de las fronteras de la Federación Rusa en el contexto de las operaciones en Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Rusia anuncia la destrucción de un buque militar ucraniano y misiles Harpoon en el puerto de Odesa


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que las tropas ucranianas avanzan sobre Jersón.*
Las tropas ucranianas están avanzando progresivamente hacia Jersón, según ha asegurado el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, acerca de la situación en esa región del sureste del país, bajo control ruso desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*.

"Los ocupantes tratan de controlar la zona. Pero el ejército ucraniano avanza etapa a etapa en la región", ha asegurado el líder ucraniano en un mensaje difundido en vídeo.









Zelenski asegura que las tropas ucranianas avanzan sobre Jersón


Las tropas ucranianas están avanzando progresivamente hacia Jersón, según declaraciones del presidente del país, Volodímir Zelenski, acerca de la situación en esa región del...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Como El Agua (24 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas cambian la fecha de sus objetivos. 
El antiguo jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Igor Romanenko, dijo que liberarían todo el territorio de Ucrania, incluidos Crimea y Donbass, para la primavera.

Anteriormente se nombraba agosto del presente año como fecha límite, después otoño y ahora la primavera de 2023.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

30 himars para ucrania.


----------



## Novamas (24 Jul 2022)

*Los últimos bastiones ucranios en Donbás esperan al invasor.*

*Apenas queda un quinto de la población en la parte de la provincia de Donetsk que aún controla Kiev. Muchos darían la bienvenida a las tropas de Putin.

Dos soldados entran en la única gasolinera abierta de Kostiantinivka, en el este de Ucrania, con la cara embarrada y el uniforme hecho jirones. Sus armas cuelgan del hombro y ante la clientela, toda compuesta por militares, dicen: “Hoy nos están dando de lo lindo, nos han tenido horas bajo tierra” 

Los últimos bastiones ucranios en Donbás esperan al invasor*


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Ya solo 4 himars pararon en seco a los rusos, imaginaros el daño que van a hacer cada día hasta 30 de estos sistemas bombardeandoles todas las noches.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> No hay manera. Unos dicen que Zelensky tiene un ejército de 1 000 000 de hombres y va reconquistar todo y otros que Rusia va a hacer una ofensiva espeluznante.
> La conclusión que saco es que como no tenemos acceso a las reuniones del estado mayor ruso o de la OTAN no hay modo de saber lo que va a pasar sino lo que ha pasado y con retardo. Es estar como en Almería en la guerra civil. A ver lo que pasa.



No hay que descartar que sea verdad lo del ejercito de 1.000.000 de soldados y que en septiembre lancen oleadas de infanteria sobre Jerson, pero eso tiene mucho peligro, si los ucros avanzan algo pero pierden 500.000 soldados, el contraataque ruso tomara con facilidad Nikolaev y Odessa sera cercada.

PD- Zelensky se cree la reencarnacion de Alejandro Magno y no llega ni a cabo txusquero.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

*Corea del Norte acusa a EEUU de fabricar armas biológicas en Ucrania*

Corea del Norte ha acusado este domingo a Estados Unidos de fabricar armas biológicas en Ucrania, haciendo eco de un alegato de Rusia descartado por Naciones Unidas en marzo. Washington "estableció muchos laboratorios biológicos en decenas de países y regiones, incluyendo Ucrania, haciendo caso omiso de los tratados internacionales", ha dicho la agencia estatal norcoreana KCNA. No es la primera vez que Corea del Norte hace este tipo de declaraciones, ya el pasado mes de febrero aseguraron que la política exterior estadounidense era "la causa de fondo" de la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La brigada "Odessa" se mostró ayer al público. No son rusos ni republicanos, sino que están formados por nativos de los lugares a liberar en la costa del Mar Negro. La brigada, como se dice, ha completado su preparación para el combate.



Si alguien tenia dudas, sobre la guerra en Ucrania, ahora puede corroborar, que el conflicto es una guerra civil, iniciada por la Nato.

PD- Los anglosionistas estan tan sobrados que publicaron hace poco, que tuvieron que "invertir" 5.000 millones de dolares en maidanes ucranianos y banderistas, hasta hacer saltar a Ucrania por los aires.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay que descartar que sea verdad lo del ejercito de 1.000.000 de soldados y que en septiembre lancen oleadas de infanteria sobre Jerson, pero eso tiene mucho peligro, si los ucros avanzan algo pero pierden 500.000 soldados, el contraataque ruso tomara con facilidad Nikolaev y Odessa sera cercada.
> 
> PD- Zelensky se cree la reencarnacion de Alejandro Magno y no llega ni a cabo txusquero.



En la guerra moderna tener masas de infanteria sin mas no sirve de nada .. Da igual un ejercito de un millon que un ejercito de 10 millones si por ejemplo no puede proporcionarles cobertura aerea. Con un ejercito de 1 millon mal armado lo más que puedes pretender es enterrarlo en la tierra o clavarlos en las ciudades a la espera de que te vayan destruyendo poco a poco y es lo que esta pasando ... En ese caso 1 millon de hombres lo único que sirve es para alargar la guerra el doble que duraría con un ejercito de 500000 y también al doble de bajas.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Buen artículo!! Si señor.  


*El gobierno de Putin se está debilitando*
Timothy Snyder

Ahora escuchamos regularmente de personas además de Putin (por ejemplo, el ex primer ministro y presidente Dmitri Medvedev) sobre el significado de la guerra, las consecuencias catastróficas que aguardan a Ucrania y Occidente, etc. Esta es una señal de que Putin está perdiendo el control. Por lo general, la cobertura de noticias de dichos pronunciamientos se centra en su contenido. Es tentador quedar atrapado en la propaganda rusa del miedo. Pero la verdadera historia es que, aparte de Putin, ahora hay personas que se sienten autorizadas para hacer tales proclamaciones. Antes de la guerra había menos de esto

La propaganda fatalista sirve para un par de propósitos. En la superficie, muestra lealtad a Putin. En un momento en que Rusia está perdiendo, la mejor esperanza es convencer a Occidente de que Rusia es de alguna manera imparable (que no lo es; como EE. UU., su historia está plagada de derrotas en la guerra).
Al mismo tiempo, la propaganda catastrófica es una preparación retórica para una lucha por el poder después de la caída de Putin.

Si Rusia pierde la guerra, la gente que dice cosas radicales ahora se habrá protegido. Por mi parte, tiendo a ver las proclamaciones drásticas como evidencia de que los rusos importantes piensan que Rusia está perdiendo. No estoy convencido de que Medvedev, quien durante años fue visto como la alternativa liberal a Putin, crea en el discurso de odio antisemita, antipolaco y antioccidental que publica en Telegram. Está creando un perfil que podría ser útil más adelante (al igual que su perfil de tecnócrata alguna vez fue útil)

Otro ejemplo interesante es Ramzan Kadyrov, quien ha dirigido Chechenia como su propia satrapía personal desde que ayudó a Putin a ganar la Segunda Guerra Chechena. Kadyrov comanda una especie de guardia armada personal que aparece junto al ejército ruso en sus guerras exteriores. En Ucrania, los hombres de Kadyrov han arreglado las cosas para no haber tenido muchas bajas. Desde la perspectiva de sus propios intereses, esto tiene sentido. Están disponibles para una futura lucha por el poder en una Rusia posterior a Putin. Kadyrov ahora propone que Rusia ubique sistemas de defensa aérea en Chechenia. Su justificación es que Ucrania podría atacar a Chechenia, lo cual no es creíble. Suena más como si se estuviera preparando para una Rusia posterior a Putin en la que Chechenia reclamaría su independencia.

Otro signo de debilidad de Putin es el propio ejército. El argumento sobre si Rusia está ganando o perdiendo puede plantearse en términos militares. Pero el propio ejército es una fuente de la fuerza política de Putin. La afirmación de su eterna invencibilidad es un elemento constante de la propia propaganda de Putin. Los rusos pueden pensar que Rusia está ganando la guerra (I no). Pero allá afuera, en el mundo real, en territorio ucraniano, el ejército ruso está sufriendo pérdidas. El ejército ruso está sufriendo pérdidas en equipos y oficiales, que amenazan su integridad como institución, sin mencionar su capacidad para cumplir con sus muchas otras misiones más allá de Ucrania. Las sanciones empeoran esto. Un ejército de clase mundial no es el que va a cazar en Teherán drones de ingeniería inversa a partir de tecnología occidental. Pero ahí es donde está Rusia en este momento.

Putin puede sobrevivir a que el ejército no sea fuerte. Pero en cierto punto, no ser fuerte se convierte en no parecer fuerte. El ejército ruso también está teniendo pérdidas horribles en hombres, lo que sugiere la siguiente señal de la debilidad de Putin. El estado ruso puede movilizar a su población para la guerra solo a nivel de emociones, no de cuerpos. Las regiones rusas ahora están trabajando duro para encontrar "voluntarios" bien pagados que son enviados a morir con poca capacitación. Putin claramente teme que una movilización general deshaga su popularidad y derribe su régimen. En este sentido es débil.

El estado ruso parece fascista en la cima, pero carece de la capacidad fascista para la guerra total. Ha gobernado hasta ahora por la desmovilización de su población, no por su movilización. El viejo chiste comunista decía "nosotros pretendemos trabajar y tú pretendes pagarnos". En Rusia hoy la realidad es algo más como "tú pretendes ganar una guerra y nosotros pretendemos mostrar entusiasmo". Putin tiene un apoyo suave para la guerra, siempre que sea un programa de televisión, pero no puede contar con que los rusos arriesguen sus cuerpos reales. La retórica dramática en la televisión rusa y en los canales de Telegram de los líderes rusos es, por lo tanto, más un sustituto que una evidencia de un consenso nacional sobre la guerra. Mientras todos digan cosas nacionalistas, se conserva un cierto equilibrio. Pero esto equivale a que todo el mundo fanfarronea con los demás.

El equilibrio que mantiene a Putin en el poder (dominio sobre los rivales, apoyo blando de la población, integridad del ejército) se ve desafiado por las realidades de una guerra impredecible y costosa. Putin ha sido bueno para mantenernos a todos en la niebla. Pero ahora él mismo parece perdido en la niebla de la guerra. La trampa presentada a Putin por los rivales, por el público, por el ejército se ve así: todos estaremos de acuerdo contigo en que estamos ganando la guerra, y todos te culparemos si la perdemos. Todo esto está empañado por la emoción, el desplazamiento y el miedo. Pero esta es la imagen general.

No está claro cómo puede escapar Putin, excepto declarando la victoria. La apuesta de Putin, como siempre, es que Occidente sentirá el dolor más rápido que él. Así funciona su política exterior: generar pérdidas para todos, incluida Rusia, con la esperanza de que el otro bando ceda primero. Putin ha parecido un buen jugador en el pasado. Sin embargo, un buen jugador sabe cuándo retirarse.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gobierno de Biden se abstiene de transferir vehículos aéreos no tripulados de largo alcance a Kiev - The Wall Street Journal
> 
> Según el periódico, se trata del modelo MQ-1C Grey Eagle, que Ucrania ya solicitó hace dos meses.
> 
> ...



Los EEUU saben que si los rusos derriban un par de pajaros de esos, en menos de 2 meses tendran la version rusa en los cielos ucranianos, clonarlo es una tarea facil para la ingenieria inversa y la capacidad industrial militar rusa.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2022)

Para los ingenieros, daños causados en el puente de Kerson-Nikolaev emitidos por Peter Lancaster.
He visto pasar un camión tipo TIR a toda velocidad sobre el.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Por el momento son perforaciones que afectan al tablero y este no parece pretensado.
> Lo mas probable es que los Ucras sólo quieran dificultar la logística rusa (por ahí ya no circula nada mas pesado que un utilitario) y no machacar la infraestructura.



No es tan sencillo como dices 

¿ sabes cuanto es el solape de una barra de 32 mm. posición horizontal y a tracción ?

El hormigón nuevo con el antiguo tampoco te creas que es coser y cantar, hay que poner resinas para solidarizar y repicar y limpiar bien la superficie.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

HOY;


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen artículo!! Si señor.
> 
> 
> *El gobierno de Putin se está debilitando*
> ...




joder, los mierdas de voceros que posteas

El historiador Timothy Snyder encubre los crímenes de la extrema derecha ucraniana


----------



## arriondas (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen artículo!! Si señor.
> 
> 
> *El gobierno de Putin se está debilitando*
> ...



Pensamiento ilusorio en estado puro. Anglo angleando... Y por supuesto no han entendido a Medvedev, o no quiere entenderle.

Lo que me resulta curioso es que haya expertos que, a pesar de los supuestos conocimientos que tienen acerca de Rusia y de la región, suelten todas esas paridas. Pero no sorprende, viendo la deriva de estos últimos tres años. Clin clin, caja.

Snyder debería recordar lo que decía Hobsbawn acerca de ser historiador.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los EEUU saben que si los rusos derriban un par de pajaros de esos, en menos de 2 meses tendran la version rusa en los cielos ucranianos, clonarlo es una tarea facil para la ingenieria inversa y la capacidad industrial militar rusa.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133742



Hace mucho que fue clonado por los iraníes…es fácil de derribar tanto por Irán como China o Rusia…








Iran’s Latest Indigenous Drone Is A Predator Lookalike


The appearance of the new drone follows longstanding Iranian claims of having captured one of the U.S.-made Predators.




www.thedrive.com













Irán derriba un dron estadounidense cerca del estrecho de Ormuz y Trump lo califica de "gran error" - BBC News Mundo


La Guardia Revolucionaria derribó un "dron espía estadounidense" que, según autoridades iraníes había violado su espacio aéreo. Estados Unidos confirmó el derribo, pero señaló que la aeronave "estaba sobrevolando espacio aéreo internacional en el golfo de Ormuz".




www.bbc.com


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen artículo!! Si señor.
> 
> 
> *El gobierno de Putin se está debilitando*
> ...



Para gobiernos débiles los de UK, Estonia, Italia y todos los occidentales que están por caer


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Apuesto que ese caballero es un patriota *voluntario,* no ha sido obligado a vestir el uniforme, defiende su tierra y a su familia.        



PD- En el ejercito zelenskyano si que hemos visto movilizar a ancianos, *a la fuerza !!!. *


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para los ingenieros, daños causados en el puente de Kerson-Nikolaev emitidos por Peter Lancaster.
> He visto pasar un camión tipo TIR a toda velocidad sobre el.



Mira que voy con los rusos, pero he tenido que parar el video de este tío porque no lo soportaba

Es un completo peliculero ,intenta magnificar todo como si estuviera en mitad del bombardeo. Con este ríete de los radioperiodistas del fútbol.

Me parece, lo digo con honradez, que este tío está ahí hiperresntabilizando y monetizar su canal porque es de los pocos english que están narrando esto desde el lado ruso.

Miradlo y darme vuestra opinión.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hace mucho que fue clonado por los iraníes…es fácil de derribar tanto por Irán como China o Rusia…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La version irani era mas pequeña, aunque ahora hablan de una version 1:1.

PD- Los rusos lo copian mejorandolo !!!.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos condena que Rusia "viole" el acuerdo para exportar grano con el ataque en el puerto de Odesa.*
Estados Unidos ha condenado el bombardeo ruso al puerto ucraniano de Odesa, que tuvo lugar ayer, cinco meses después de que comenzara la *guerra en Ucrania*, y critica que sólo 24 horas después de haber cerrado el acuerdo para desbloquear las exportaciones de cereales Rusia "viole su compromiso".

"El Kremlin sigue mostrando desprecio a la seguridad de millones de civiles mientras perpetúa su *asalto a Ucrania*", ha dicho en un comunicado el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, según el cual Rusia "priva a Ucrania de su vitalidad económica y al mundo de su suministro alimenticio".

Para el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, el ataque de este sábado "plantea serias dudas sobre el compromiso de Rusia con el acuerdo" de la víspera y mina el trabajo de la ONU en Estambul, ciudad donde se selló.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Parece que los rusos me leen.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133643



Soy prorrruso pero ese no es el mismo puente. Ni tiene el ancho ni la sección que el otro.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Canguelo?



Servicios de espionaje engrasados y prudencia, los rusos son pragmaticos y no nos cuentan sus planes !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Argelia y el Polisario deberían aprovechar. Al más puro estilo alauí.....



En la prensa nos han inculcado que el reino de Marruecos protege a España y Europa, eso es falso, es una garrapata de tamaño gigante, aun gobernando el ISIS en la frontera con Ceuta y Melilla, esos nuevos vecinos nos saldrian mas baratos y estoy seguro que serian mas de fiar que la monarquia alauita.


----------



## piru (24 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Y reparas en 48 horas todas esas armaduras reventadas del puente sin encofrado con cimbras ni nada. Parcheado de alquitrán y palante...



En un pispas:


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No es tan sencillo como dices
> 
> ¿ sabes cuanto es el solape de una barra de 32 mm. posición horizontal y a tracción ?
> 
> El hormigón nuevo con el antiguo tampoco te creas que es coser y cantar, hay que poner resinas para solidarizar y repicar y limpiar bien la superficie.



Totalmente de acuerdo, una reparación de calidad del tablero es muy complicada. 
Si hay pocas perforaciónes se debe limpiar, repicar, meter resinas y conectores.
En este caso, y con tantos puntos de impacto yo repondría el tablero por secciones...pero lleva tiempo.
Mientras tanto ya he apuntado aquí la ñapa temporal de usar una plataforma metálica sobre perfiles de reparto en las zonas más deterioradas.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, los mierdas de voceros que posteas
> 
> El historiador Timothy Snyder encubre los crímenes de la extrema derecha ucraniana



Snyder es un historiador extraordinario (Su libro Tierras de sangre, sobre el territorio que quedó entre Berlín y Moscú y que durante dos décadas fue martirizado por ambos regímenes, es sobresaliente). 

No es un fantoche, ni un charlatán, sino una voz bastante autorizada para hablar de un autocrata, como los que él lleva toda la vida estudiando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

Otro vídeo del puente atacado…


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

⚡*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania *
▫Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan la operación militar especial en Ucrania 

El ataque lanzado por armamento marítimo y aéreo de largo alcance y alta precisión ha resultado en la neutralización de los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania desplegados en el aeródromo militar de Kanatovo (región de Kirovograd). 

El ataque lanzado por misiles marítimos de largo alcance y alta precisión resultó en la eliminación de un barco militar ucraniano y un depósito de misiles antibuque Harpoon entregados por EE. UU. al régimen de Kyiv en el puerto marítimo de Odessa. 
▫La lista de objetivos neutralizados también incluye las instalaciones de producción de una entidad especializada en reparar y modernizar la flota de la Armada de Ucrania. 
▫Más del 70 por ciento del personal ha sido eliminado tras lanzar ataques contra las posiciones de los batallones 108 y 109 de la 10.ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de las AFU desplegadas cerca de Verkhnekamenskoye (República Popular de Donetsk). 

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han lanzado ataques de alta precisión en los depósitos de armamento y municiones de la 28.ª Brigada Mecanizada de la AFU y la 123.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial desplegada en la planta de reparación de locomotoras en Nikolayev. 
▫Se han destruido más de 50 militares, más de 3.000 proyectiles de artillería de varios calibres y 10 vehículos blindados. 

✈La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, las tropas de misiles y la artillería continúan lanzando ataques contra las instalaciones militares en Ucrania. 
▫La lista de objetivos neutralizados incluye 9 puestos de mando, incluido el puesto de mando conjunto del grupo de tropas Kakhovka desplegadas en Zhovtnevoye (región de Nikolaev), 2 puestos de mando de las brigadas mecanizadas 54 y 65 de la AFU cerca de Kurakhovo (República Popular de Donetsk) y Novodanilovka (región de Zaporozhye). ▫Además, se destruyeron 7 depósitos de municiones y combustible cerca de Reznikovka, Ostroye (República Popular de Donetsk), Galitsinovo (región de Nikolayev) y Nikolayev. 

✈Los ataques lanzados por la aviación rusa han resultado en la eliminación de 2 unidades AFU tripuladas a nivel de compañía, 2 obuses M-777 fabricados en EE. UU. cerca de Artyomovsk (República Popular de Donetsk), así como 1 sistema de guerra electrónica Bukovel cerca de Nikolayev . 

Dentro de la guerra de contrabatería, se neutralizaron 3 pelotones Grad MRLS cerca de Grigorovka, Verkhnekamenskoye y Seversk, 2 pelotones del sistema de artillería autopropulsada Msta-S, 8 pelotones de cañones de artillería Msta-B, 18 pelotones de obuses de artillería D-20, así como así como 9 pelotones de artillería autopropulsada Gvozdika han sido neutralizados en sus posiciones de tiro cerca de Paraskoviyevka, Opytnoye, Vesyoloye, Razdolovka, Bakhmutskoye, Vodyanoye, Serebryanka y Kamyshevakha (República Popular de Donetsk). 

Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado 5 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de Korobki, Pyatikhatka (región de Kherson), Topolskoye (región de Jarkov), Shcherbaki (región de Zaporozhye) y Donetsk. Además, 10 proyectiles lanzados por lanzacohetes múltiples Uragan e HIMARS han sido interceptados cerca de Novonikolayevka (región de Zaporozhye) y Alekseyevka (región de Kherson). 

En total, 260 aviones y 144 helicópteros, 1.605 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 357 sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea, 4.156 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 763 vehículos de combate equipados con MRLS, 3.196 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como 4.457 unidades de especiales equipos militares han sido destruidos durante la operación militar especial. 

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania #informe @mod_russia_en


----------



## Republicano (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y la prensa rusa mas de 20 años,diciendo verdades como puños...y el que no, ya sabes a Siberia....amos no me jodas.



Rusia no va sacando pecho de ser el país más superdemocrático y libre del universo como no paran de decir de la UE y especialmente españa.

Y ya que yo empiezo a tener canas en los pelos de los huevos, te puedo decir que en España había muchííííííííísima más libertad en los 80 que ahora. Es más, en los últimos años del franquismo había más libertad que hoy en España, la única diferencia es que en la época de Franco cuando te ponían urnas solo podías votar a ellos y ahora te dan cada cuatro años la posibilidad de votar entre varias marcas, las cuales encima están vendidas a suprapoderes (como hemos podido ver en la pandemia con la OMS y la bigpharma) por lo que elijas lo que elijas te van a gobernar los mismos, pero con títeres de una marca determinada al frente.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No es tan sencillo como dices
> 
> ¿ sabes cuanto es el solape de una barra de 32 mm. posición horizontal y a tracción ?
> 
> El hormigón nuevo con el antiguo tampoco te creas que es coser y cantar, hay que poner resinas para solidarizar y repicar y limpiar bien la superficie.



Entiendo que no es lo mismo repararlo para uso civil que para militar y que te haga un apaño... En todo caso dispone Rusia de capacidad para abastecer sus tropas sin el puente digamos medios aéreos, barcazas, pontones... La importancia del puente es que evita una posible retirada pero incluso sin puentes sobre el Dniéper seguro que Rusia encuentra la capacidad de abastecer sus tropas.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Tiene cojones, ayer acusaban a Ucrania de bombardearse a si misma y hoy han admitido que han sido ellos, si es que no puedes ni fiarte ni cuando te dan la hora.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mira que voy con los rusos, pero he tenido que parar el video de este tío porque no lo soportaba
> 
> Es un completo peliculero ,intenta magnificar todo como si estuviera en mitad del bombardeo. Con este ríete de los radioperiodistas del fútbol.
> 
> ...



Realmente no lo he escuchado solo veía los daños en la calzada y si tienes razón pero es lo que hay.


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

*La guerra de Boris




*


----------



## arriondas (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Snyder es un historiador extraordinario (Su libro Tierras de sangre, sobre el territorio que quedó entre Berlín y Moscú y que durante dos décadas fue martirizado por ambos regímenes, es sobresaliente).
> 
> No es un fantoche, ni un charlatán, sino una voz bastante autorizada para hablar de un autocrata, como los que él lleva toda la vida estudiando.



Viendo lo de estos últimos tres años. lo que Snyder haya hecho en el pasado (ahora se dedica a borrar lo que escribió) es irrelevante. En Occidente, casi todo el mundo es negociable; se puede "captar" a muchos "expertos", basta con hacerles una buena oferta.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tiene cojones, ayer acusaban a Ucrania de bombardearse a si misma y hoy han admitido que han sido ellos, si es que no puedes ni fiarte ni cuando te dan la hora.



y tú tragandote todo lo que te dan .... sigues siendo un lerdo


----------



## amcxxl (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (24 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rusos desertando. Mode Chusko off



Durante estos días hemos visto varios homenajes de este tipo, por lo que parece que las tropas están rotando, y nuevas unidades frescas, están ya en el Donbas preparando la siguiente ofensiva de 3 semanas, que liberarán Kramatork, Slaviansk y en definitiva, todo el Donbas y veremos si algo más, antes de la próxima rotación.

Joder, cuántos soldados están adquiriendo experiencia real en combate en Rusia???
Eso vale más que 100.000 Himars juntos. El ejército ruso va a ser sin duda, el más poderoso del mundo gracias a ello.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya solo 4 himars pararon en seco a los rusos, imaginaros el daño que van a hacer cada día hasta 30 de estos sistemas bombardeandoles todas las noches.



 y los drones turcos y los m777 y los ......

Lo que ralentiza a los rusos son dos cosas :

1.- Quieren tener minimas bajas.

2.- La infanteria atrincherada en los pueblos. 

Una cosa que si han logrado los ucranianos es poner dificil las deserciones, con una mezcla de propaganda masiva, nazis intercalados entre las unidades militares, y la torpeza de Putin de no dejar claro que tumbara el regimen, lo que hace que muchos ucranianos que podrian cambiar de bando no tengan claro no quedar al final colgados de una brocha.

Pero ir despacio no es un problema si tienes tiempo. Y lo rusos ganando la guerra economica tienen todo el tiempo que quieran,.


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No es tan sencillo como dices
> 
> ¿ sabes cuanto es el solape de una barra de 32 mm. posición horizontal y a tracción ?
> 
> El hormigón nuevo con el antiguo tampoco te creas que es coser y cantar, hay que poner resinas para solidarizar y repicar y limpiar bien la superficie.



Por cierto, y esto a modo de "off topic".
En Rusia existia una tradición un tanto "bárbara" o "admirable" (depende del punto de vista)
Durante las pruebas de carga de un nuevo puente, ingenieros y contratistas se colocan debajo en una barcaza, demostrando su plena confianza en la construcción:









A Bridge Strength Test: 25 Loaded Kamaz Trucks - English Russia







englishrussia.com





...a más de un jefe de obra nacional le obligaría a hacer lo mismo!


----------



## Republicano (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el lateral de un autobús en la ciudad rusa de Kaluga:
> 
> 
> "Apoyaremos la decisión de nuestro presidente y las acciones de nuestro ejército"-




ufffff, tremendo, estas cosas no pasan en la superdemocrática España.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Pues deberias defender a la unica potencia que defendio la creacion del Estado de Israel cuando Gromyko , el entonces ministro de exteriores de la URSS planteara la necesidad de un estado judio en Palestina el 14 de mayo de 1947 y casi nadie diera un duro por ello
> Gracias a la URSS el campo socialista ( excepto Yugoslavia ) apoyo la creacion de Israel .
> Es mas ...gracias a la URSS y las armas de contrabando que llegaron a Israel desde Checoslovaquia fue que los judios pudieron vencer en la guerra de Independencia contra los ejercitos arabes .



Si claro, y también demos gracias a la URRSS que armó a todos los vecinos de Israel con su chatarra inservible y fueron fácilmente derrotados.

No sirve de nada pararse en un punto de la historia para justificar las atrocidades presentes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Trump lanza mensajes furiosos luego de que la audiencia del 6 de enero revelara evidencias de su inacción*
> 
> *Trump llama a Liz Cheney “perdedora mojigata” y a Jake Tapper “Fake Tapper*
> 
> ...




Trump evitó una guerra civil con su inacción .

Quizás solo la ha aplazado . No le están dejando más remedio que defenderse y a estas alturas de su vida no tiene nada que perder. 

En la España del 36 los militares patriotas " hicieron una moción de censura " a un gobierno criminal y traidor que si hubiese hecho como Trump no habría ocurrido ninguna guerra. 

El golpe de estado a Rajoy por parte de una trama judicial diseñada por los jefes de Sánchez tampoco provocó ninguna guerra. 

Por las mismas Rajoy pudo negarse a dejar el gobierno y meter en la cárcel al juez - a Sánchez y a todos los compinches que actuaron para estar durante el gobierno cuando llegase el coronavirus.

De lo que se trata siempre es de saquear países ( a España con un endeudamiento de un billón y medio de euros a pagar por generaciones ) .

Hay otras formas de arruinar países además de entrar a sangre y fuego con un ejército y lo estamos viviendo en directo. 

La diferencia con Libia o Siria es que en España nadie se defiende . Tuvieron la precaución de eliminar del ejército a cualquier mando militar que fuese lo suficientemente despierto para entender lo que sucede. 

Lo de Ucrania es un complot inmerso en la agenda 2030 y el coronavirus. El objetivo real es arruinar la economía de los países europeos . Putin es miembro fundamental de los organismos supranacionales que controlan el mundo y los que diseñan las etapas de la agenda 2030 . Los mismos donde están los jefes de Biden. 

- REDISTRIBUIR LA RIQUEZA DEL NORTE AL SUR
- REDISTRIBUIR LA POBLACIÓN DEL SUR AL NORTE 










El miedo a una nueva guerra civil enciende el debate en Estados Unidos


Las audiencias del ataque al Capitolio y el clima de fractura política alientan la discusión sobre si el país se encamina hacia un nuevo conflicto fratricida




elpais.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Jul 2022)

Mientras tanto en USA

La Batalla

La actual batalla titánica por el futuro del país más poderoso del mundo, buena parte de la cual nace de las consecuencias del neoliberalismo, se está librando todos los días a lo largo y ancho del país entre fuerzas democratizadoras y partidarios de un proyecto neofascista.

Por un lado están las fuerzas progresistas estadunidenses que están en uno de sus momentos más fuertes (aunque fragmentado) en décadas, con una creciente presencia electoral a nivel local, estatal y nacional -–el llamado Caucus Progresista del Congreso federal tiene casi 100 miembros, algo sin precedente– mientras en diversas ciudades, condados y estados han elegido elencos de políticos progresistas, como por otro lado luchas sociales con nueva vitalidad en el ámbito sindical, ambiental y por la justicia económica como en defensa de derechos de inmigrantes. A la vez, vale repetir que una mayoría de jóvenes estadunidenses dicen que favorecen el socialismo sobre el capitalismo y, cómo ha sido el caso durante años, mayorías en este país siguen favoreciendo propuestas progresistas en torno a la salud, educación, derechos laborales, migración y medio ambiente.

Por el otro lado, la ofensiva derechista feroz con sus tintes neofascistas –incluyendo sus fuerzas paramilitares armadas, algunas de las cuales participaron ya en un primer intento de golpe de Estado– continúa librando su ataque frontal contra libertades y derechos civiles y sus defensores. A nivel local y estatal impulsan nuevas leyes para prohibir el aborto y perseguir a las mujeres (y niñas), implementan medidas para censurar versiones antipatriotas de la historia en las aulas y las bibliotecas, promueven la abierta supresión del voto de minorías y opositores e incluso reformando el sistema electoral estatal para revertir resultados no deseados (lo cual pone en riesgo las elecciones federales ya que se administran a nivel estatal), y al nivel federal, ahora con su control de la Suprema Corte, está desmantelando conquistas sociales y políticas logradas a lo largo de medio siglo mientras no cesan de nutrir el clima antimigrante y la xenofobia. Varios expertos advierten que estas fuerzas están sembrando las condiciones para provocar una guerra civil.

Lo que estamos atestiguando en Estados Unidos no es sólo una amenaza a la democracia, sino una expresión modernizada y peligrosa de extremismo derechista que es preludio a una versión plena de política fascista, resume Henry Giroux, profesor en la Universidad McMaster, y comentarista sobre educación, política y cultura.

Angela Davis, la gran veterana de luchas progresistas, comenta: “lo que estamos atestiguando… es un choque profundo entre las fuerzas del pasado y las del futuro… son un esfuerzo de las fuerzas supremacistas blancas para recuperar un control que más o menos tenían en el pasado”.

En medio de esta batalla, una mayoría de estadunidenses opinan que su sistema de gobierno no funciona, con 58 por ciento que piensa que se requieren reformas mayores o una renovación estructural, según una encuesta del _New York Times_/ Siena College divulgada la semana pasada.

Mientras tanto, una mitad de los republicanos y 64 por ciento de los demócratas prefieren que sus respectivos líderes -–el presidente Biden y el ex presidente Trump– no se postulen para las próximas elecciones presidenciales de 2024, según la misma encuesta.

Las tasas de desaprobación de las instituciones políticas, empezando por cada uno de los tres poderes federales –Ejecutivo, Legislativo y Judicial– siguen en grave deterioro. Igual la confianza en los medios de noticias, la cual se ha desplomado a su punto más bajo jamás registrado: 26 por ciento, según el informe más reciente del Instituto Reuters.

Estados Unidos nunca antes ha enfrentado una amenaza fascista de estas dimensiones, pero a la vez las fuerzas democratizadoras y de resistencia antiderecha nunca han estado potencialmente tan fuertes en estas últimas décadas. No hay neutrales en esta batalla.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Durante estos días hemos visto varios homenajes de este tipo, por lo que parece que las tropas están rotando, y nuevas unidades frescas, están ya en el Donbas preparando la siguiente ofensiva de 3 semanas, que liberarán Kramatork, Slaviansk y en definitiva, todo el Donbas y veremos si algo más, antes de la próxima rotación.
> 
> Joder, cuántos soldados están adquiriendo experiencia real en combate en Rusia???
> Eso vale más que 100.000 Himars juntos. El ejército ruso va a ser sin duda, el más poderoso del mundo gracias a ello.



Llevan desde 2015 en operaciones de combate. En Siria empezaron con aviación y fuerzas especiales, siguieron con sistemas de artillería, MRLS, sistemas AA, sistemas antidrones, tácticas de blindados, aprendieron a contrarrestar el uso masivo de TOWs por los follacabras, probaron infinidad de nuevos sistemas de armas......y ahora sí, le toca a la infantería adquirir la experiencia que prácticamente tenía ya el resto del ejército ruso. Como ya se comentó anteriormente en 5 o 7 años no le va a haber quien le tosa al ejército ruso y como consiga mantener ciertos conflictos en baja intensidad, podemos hablar de más de 10 años. 
Espero y deseo que haya plan y respuesta para las zonas ocupadas por USA en Siria, y no a mucho tardar.


----------



## piru (24 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Resumiendo el siguiente video:
> 
> Comandante de un tanque, rango capitán, hecho prisionero en le primer día de combate.
> La brigada a la que pertenecía sin apenas entrenamiento militar, textualmente dice, mucha gente hace más de 30 años que no ha cogido un fusil.
> ...



Aquí con subtítulos en español:

t.me/vakulinchuk/1940

Dice que es capitán pero no manda la compañía (es comandante de SU carro, nada más) la compañía la manda un mayor (en España comandante).

Truco nazi: Como los soldados movilizados se quejan de que los oficiales les abandonan, ascienden a suboficiales y solucionado. Este cabo/sargento, en situación normal, sigue haciendo el mismo trabajo con la misma responsabilidad, pero ahora es capitán, y así nadie puede decir que no tienen oficiales. El capitán responsable de la compañía, sigue sin aparecer, pero ahora es mayor.

Son carne de cañón.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay que descartar que sea verdad lo del ejercito de 1.000.000 de soldados y que en septiembre lancen oleadas de infanteria sobre Jerson, pero eso tiene mucho peligro, si los ucros avanzan algo pero pierden 500.000 soldados, el contraataque ruso tomara con facilidad Nikolaev y Odessa sera cercada.
> 
> PD- Zelensky se cree la reencarnacion de Alejandro Magno y no llega ni a cabo txusquero.



Ojalá sea cierto y 2 millones de ucranianos vayan al Donbas a morir. Asi facilitarán mucho la labor de desnazificación y desmilitarización.
Rusia no tiene prisa. Mejor si esos 2 millones mueren rápido, para facilitar las cosas.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Gorbachov dijo que la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania destruyó su legado. Otro beneficio indudable de la USO en Ucrania.
Lo único es que hay una ligera sensación de pesar de que esta escoria no vivirá para ver un juicio. Su culpabilidad en lo que está ocurriendo es más que sustancial.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2022)

Me parece que fue anteayer cuando el USAno Sullivan comentó que estaban preocupados
por la seguridad de su caniche ucro, Zelinsky, y pensé entonces que eso no era una buena
señal para el ínclito.

La hipótesis de Lira va por el mismo derrotero: EE.UU. va a liquidar a Zelensky...

Zelensky está a punto de ser asesinado por los yanquis...


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a la candente cuestión de los monumentos y nombres en los territorios liberados.

Todo lo que los Rahuli han demolido debe ser restaurado. Los nombres ucranianos deberían suprimirse por decreto, como se hizo en la DNR y la LNR. Todo lo relacionado con el régimen de Bandera debe ser borrado y eliminado a todos los niveles.

Los nuevos monumentos en el Donbás y en los territorios liberados deben colocarse en la proporción condicional:

1. Héroes y figuras destacadas del Imperio Ruso
2. Héroes y figuras destacadas de la Unión Soviética.
3. Héroes de la Operación Militar Especial.

Así todos quedarán satisfechos.

Cualquier cuestión sobre los nombres de las calles, plazas y localidades debe dejarse a la discreción de los vecinos, que, si es necesario, recogerán firmas (digamos tal y cual, queremos cambiar el nombre de esto y aquello), lo solicitarán a la CEC local y vincularán la votación local al Día de las Votaciones Unidas más cercano para ahorrar dinero. Este sería el enfoque más democrático, que tendría en cuenta la opinión de la población local y no de los radicales de cualquier color.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron de que un mercenario polaco, Tomasz Walentek, que había participado en artes marciales mixtas antes de la guerra, murió en un ataque de artillería en Donbás.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso informa a t.me/MariaVladimirovnaZakharova/3232 de que el "ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano" Kuleba es un homosexual. Y no sólo en el sentido político.

Hay una foto comprometedora de Kuleba como hijo del embajador de Ucrania en El Cairo saliendo con algunos homosexuales o transexuales.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Botones Sacarino (24 Jul 2022)

Más ruskies derroídos en el frente meridional. Además sus cuerpos no son reclamados, acabarán en un vagón refrigerado y luego en alguna fosa común.

La ofensiva va viento en popa sin ninguna duda, no creo que tarden más de 2 semanas en llegar a Kiev.






Spoiler: Materia explicito





























Nota de Alvin Red: De los pocas opciones que me han dejado como moderador una es la de poder editar mensajes, te pongo las fotos en SPOILER por respeto a los muertos sean del bando que sean.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

¡Los altos mandos y los comandantes de batallón son traidores y sinvergüenzas!

Otra ronda de lloriqueos. Esta vez de la 36ª brigada separada de los marines de las AFU. El mismo que fue destruido en Mariupol (sus restos se rindieron en la fábrica Ilyich y el mando fue hecho prisionero). Ahora se está reconstruyendo a costa de los nuevos reclutas. El personaje del vídeo lo cuenta:

1. Las armas del personal son fusiles automáticos y tres cartuchos por persona. No hay granadas, ni cámaras térmicas, ni coches, ni vehículos. Y no hay nada en absoluto.

2. Casi toda la primera brigada fue destruida o capturada en Mariupol. Ahora están reclutando a otros nuevos y enviándolos apresuradamente al frente.

3. La primera compañía del batallón recién formado fue alcanzada por la aviación rusa el primer día que fue enviada al frente y sufrió bajas.

4. El personal tiene la impresión de que los comandantes del batallón y el alto mando militar quieren destruir al personal de la 36ª Brigada de Marines por segunda vez.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## brus (24 Jul 2022)

Con las sanciones y los contraataques tras lo de Kiev los ucranianos llegaron a San Petesburgo, Luego con la ingente ayuda occidental un poquito más y moscú. Unas semanas más tarde con los Switchblade además de ganar la guerra estaban a las puertas de Siberia, ahora con los Himars estan ya a las puestas de Vladivostock?

Decidmelo los comepenes de la OTaN que no estoy muy enterado estos últimos días.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

El mercenario estadounidense Luke Luchishin.
Liquidado cerca de Seversk por un disparo certero de nuestros tanques.

Otro mercenario que sirvió con Lucyshyn dijo a Good Morning America que los mercenarios estadounidenses se enfrentaron a una abrumadora potencia de fuego rusa en el Donbass.

"Fue sobre todo artillería las 24 horas del día. Podían disparar contra nosotros, pero ni siquiera podíamos verlos".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## lapetus (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Para un judio esa legitimidad basta .



Pero esa legitimidad no se materializó en la época de la conquista, que se supone que es cuando השם estaba con Israel. Yo conozco algo del antiguo testamento. En él se cuenta en varios pasajes que los antiguos israelitas no completaron la conquista de Canaan, y en concreto Jebús:

Josué 15, 63:


> _Pero los hijos de Judá no pudieron expulsar a los jebuseos que ocupaban Jerusalén. Por eso los jebuseos siguen habitando en Jerusalén en medio de Judá hasta el día de hoy._



Josué 16, 10:


> _Los cananeos que ocupaban Guécer no pudieron ser expulsados y así continúan en medio de Efraín hasta el día de hoy, pero sometidos a trabajos forzados._



Josué 17, 12:13


> _Los hijos de Manasés no consiguieron apoderarse de esas ciudades, de modo que los cananeos lograron mantenerse en aquella región. Pero, cuando los hijos de Israel se hicieron más fuertes, sometieron a los cananeos a trabajos forzados, aunque no llegaron a expulsarlos._



Entonces, teniendo en cuenta que los antiguos israelitas no sólo no echaron a los habitantes locales, sino que además emparentaron con ellos y adoraron a sus ídolos, no sé si hay motivo para que unos señores jázaros conversos en el año 1000 la reclamen ahora en exclusiva.

Si miras las barras verdes de la linea temporal, verás que los musulmanes estuvieron en Jerusalén casi tanto tiempo como los antiguos israelitas, y según tengo entendido permitían a los judíos estar y practicar su religión (cosa que con los romanos y con los cruzados no siempre sucedió). Entonces es de justicia que ahora los judíos hagan lo mismo con los palestinos. Porque Israel debe ser ejemplo para las naciones, y no una banda de ladrones americanos e ingleses arrimados al calor del petróleo.


----------



## El-Mano (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mira que voy con los rusos, pero he tenido que parar el video de este tío porque no lo soportaba
> 
> Es un completo peliculero ,intenta magnificar todo como si estuviera en mitad del bombardeo. Con este ríete de los radioperiodistas del fútbol.
> 
> ...



Pues ojea videos anteriores donde le cae varias veces la artillería a unas decenas de metros a su lado... no és de lo que se esconden en kiev, aunque admito que su forma de explicar algunas cosas me da un poco de asco.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Rusia no pide que se levanten las sanciones - Serguéi Lavrov.

"No pedimos que se eliminen las sanciones. Este es un problema que merece una atención aparte, simplemente desarrollaremos nuestra economía ahora, contando con socios fiables, y no con aquellos que han demostrado una vez más su total falta de acuerdo", dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso en una conferencia de prensa en El Cairo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Las tropas de la DNR disparan morteros capturados contra el ejército ucraniano en dirección a Slovyansk

Los defensores del Donbass utilizan con éxito los morteros incautados a los nazis ucranianos para disparar contra las fortificaciones y las acumulaciones de hombres del enemigo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*El nuevo submarino ruso Belgorod llevará misiles nucleares Poseidón, únicos en la historia *

Estos torpedos "se lanzan desde cientos de kilómetros de distancia y superan las defensas costeras desplazándose por el lecho marino. Tanto los funcionarios estadounidenses como los rusos afirman que los torpedos pueden lanzar ojivas de varios megatones, causando ondas radiactivas que harían inhabitables partes de la costa durante décadas. "Los Poseidones están diseñados para inundar las ciudades costeras de EE.UU. con tsunamis radiactivos", dijo el canal.

_Sorprendentemente, los británicos, al hablar de la amenaza de estos misiles para los EE.UU. con su vasta costa, olvidan por completo que viven en una pequeña isla y que los misiles fueron diseñados precisamente contra ellos._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gorbachov dijo que la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania destruyó su legado. Otro beneficio indudable de la USO en Ucrania.
> Lo único es que hay una ligera sensación de pesar de que esta escoria no vivirá para ver un juicio. Su culpabilidad en lo que está ocurriendo es más que sustancial.
> 
> 
> ...



Gorby es un puto traidor, si lo dice es porque es uno de los autores reales de la caida del comunismo y de rusia llevándola a la ruina, miseria y violencia mas las guerras en las regiones separatistas empezando por chechenia dodne infiltraron islamonazis financiados por la otan/cia que vendrían a ser los equivalentes del isis de hoy ...Y encima los otanicos les dieron un premio nobel no por la paz como pretenden hacer blanqueo en su imagen sino por dejar entrar a los enemigos de rusia y traidores como él a hacer su demolición interna. Me cago en sus muertos

Por cierto, para todos los putos nazis del foro, que se joda ucrania, fuera sionazis de mierda
https://"t".me/rusa_alena/1709


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Los estadounidenses creen que Rusia va a ganar la guerra en Ucrania

Una reciente encuesta de opinión pública realizada por Rasmussen Reports a principios de julio muestra un dato muy intrigante. A pesar de que la administración Biden proporciona ayuda militar y financiera a Kiev, la gran mayoría de los estadounidenses de a pie creen que Moscú ganará la guerra. Según el informe, el sesenta y seis por ciento (66%) de los votantes estadounidenses cree que es probable que Rusia se apodere de toda la región del Donbás.

Además, con la Sra. Zelensky suplicando al Congreso más armas y dinero, el presidente Zelensky parece perder la admiración del público en los Estados Unidos. El 67% tiene una impresión favorable de Zelenskyy, incluido el 39% cuya opinión sobre el presidente ucraniano es muy favorable. En abril, el 79% veía a Zelenskyy de forma favorable. El 23% ve ahora a Zelenskyy de forma desfavorable, frente al 15% de abril.

Muchos expertos afirman que la sociedad estadounidense está simplemente cansada de la guerra ucraniana, ya que el gobierno no resuelve los problemas reales del país.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (24 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Aranjuez, España* otro *perfil *de *FMG*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133218



Mi granito de arena, hacer suposiciones desde mi cuarto, en el piso de mis padres en Aranjuez.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

El teniente coronel Nevydanchuk, subcomandante de una de las brigadas de las AFU, murió en un ataque a Nikolayev el 17 de julio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Si claro, y también demos gracias a la URRSS que armó a todos los vecinos de Israel con su chatarra inservible y fueron fácilmente derrotados.
> 
> No sirve de nada pararse en un punto de la historia para justificar las atrocidades presentes.



El balance de gratitud sigue estando muy a favor de Rusia que 
a ) derroto a los nazis y 
b ) creo el Estado de Israel 
Una madre , incluso una madre como Rossiya , puede cometer errores , pero la respuesta a esos errores no es matarla , descuartizarla y echarla a un rio sino entenderla y perdonarla . Si tu hijo es un criminal tu que haces ? 
Le animas a que vaya por el mal camino o te enfrentas a el ? Una buena madre hace lo segundo . 
Evidentemente si estas bajo los efectos de las drogas no te das cuenta y crees que tu madre no te quiere y es mala persona 
Como tu madre no te dejo matar al vecino pues por eso la odias .


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto y 2 millones de ucranianos vayan al Donbas a morir. Asi facilitarán mucho la labor de desnazificación y desmilitarización.
> Rusia no tiene prisa. Mejor si esos 2 millones mueren rápido, para facilitar las cosas.



Joder no digas eso. No puedes desear q mueran 2 millones, en todo caso que se rindan pero q conserven su vida.

Ahí en esos 2 millones pueden haber muchisimos que nunca han recibido ni una educación ni una información suficiente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa el mercado de armas es de lo más interesante en este conflicto, y es de CNN no de RT…


Los ucranianos son simple carne de cañón y no se enteran de la fiesta…

Lo raro es que estas cosas son de las fosas marianas y no suelen hacerse públicas…


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## dabuti (24 Jul 2022)

ARGELIA HOY NOS CORTA EL GAS









Restablecido el suministro de gas desde Argelia hacia España


El Ministerio de Transición Ecológica ha informado de que los flujos están restablecidos y funcionan con normalidad | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tela marinera la picardía y arrogancia judía, nada menos que Dios os dio esa tierra, y también os concedió al goy como animal a vuestro servicio. De todos modos es admirable vuestra posición, os inventáis que Dios os dio la tierra, ¿quién podría oponerse a Él? Además se cierra el debate del asunto. Y como decía, el goy ni se entera de vuestras creencias, y no es que las ocultéis.



onvre , el clapham no estaba alli cuando Di-s hablo a los profetas asi que tiene dos opciones : o se fia de lo que dice la Torah y da como valido ese pacto escrito hace miles de anos o ...no se fia . El clapham se fia . Es verdad que certeza absoluta no hay ...
Pero eso es irrelevante , es un Acto de Fe . 
Si los cristianos creen en la virginidad de Maria o la divinidad de Jesus por que los judios no pueden creen en el pacto de la tierra prometida ? 
En las escrituras griegas de laBiblia Jesus ofrece a sus discipulos la vida eterna. Oye , entre un pedazo de tierra desertica que tienes que defender afuego ysangre y la vida eterna en el mas alla salis ganando vosotros . No os quejeis .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Jul 2022)

__





OMS declara emergencia internacional la viruela del mono


Que se aparten los expertos, que esto sale palante sí o sí: Osea, que Tedros se salta las normas de votación en la oms, se impone por sus cojones morenos a sabiendas de que 8 miembros votaron en contra porque no hay tal emergencia y no hay razones para considerar tal emergencia. La decisión...




www.burbuja.info








*North Korea accuses US of biological warfare in Ukraine*
AFP
July 24, 2022 12:47 am





World - Insider Paper 







North Korea accused the United States on Sunday of manufacturing biological weapons in Ukraine, echoing a Russian claim dismissed by the United Nations in March.
Moscow ally Pyongyang in February said US policy was the “root cause of the Ukraine crisis”, and this month formally recognised two self-proclaimed pro-Russian separatist regions in eastern Ukraine, prompting Kyiv to cut diplomatic ties with North Korea.
Washington “set up many biological labs in tens of countries and regions, including Ukraine, in disregard of the international treaties”, the official Korean Central News Agency (KCNA) said Sunday, citing what it said had been “detected” by Russia.
Moscow in March accused Washington of funding research into the development of biological weapons in Ukraine, which has invaded by Russia nearly five months ago.
Washington and Kyiv denied the existence of laboratories intended to produce biological weapons in Ukraine, with the United States saying the allegations were a sign that Moscow may use such tactics itself.
Izumi Nakamitsu, the UN’s Under-Secretary-General of Disarmament Affairs, also said in March that the UN “was not aware of any biological weapons program in Ukraine”.

TagsNorth Korea Ukraine


STAGE BEING SET ?

<< MONSTER >> MISSILE DE AMADO LIDER KIM BEST KOREA 

491 viewsPatrick Henry , 16:57


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Que digan la verdad. Si todos consumen -15% entonces sobraría gas, lo q se pretende es q unos -15% para que otros consuman lo mismo , por ejemplo Alemania.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero esa legitimidad no se materializó en la época de la conquista, que se supone que es cuando השם estaba con Israel. Yo conozco algo del antiguo testamento. En él se cuenta en varios pasajes que los antiguos israelitas no completaron la conquista de Canaan, y en concreto Jebús:





lapetus dijo:


> Entonces, teniendo en cuenta que los antiguos israelitas no sólo no echaron a los habitantes locales, sino que además emparentaron con ellos y adoraron a sus ídolos, no sé si hay motivo para que unos señores jázaros conversos en el año 1000 la reclamen ahora en exclusiva.



La historia y la arqueologia nos dicen la verdad, el sur de la provincia romana de Siria, Palestina o Israel, como prefieras, estaba habitada por cananeos, por filisteos, por griegos, por romanos, por beduinos, por escitas si escitas, todos politeistas, los cananeos de religion hebraica solo eran una parte de la poblacion, en la ciudad de Jerusalen eran mayoria, pero nunca convirtieron a toda la poblacion al judaismo, de hecho en toda su historia, solo tuvieron tres reyes judios, Salomon, David y otro mas que no recuerdo, pero te cuentan que toda la poblacion eran judios de buen grado o a la fuerza y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder no digas eso. No puedes desear q mueran 2 millones, en todo caso que se rindan pero q conserven su vida.
> 
> Ahí en esos 2 millones pueden haber muchisimos que nunca han recibido ni una educación ni una información suficiente.



Claro, porque hoy es imposible estar informado de lo que ocurre, como aquellos alemanes y polacos hace 80 años, que tenían los campos de concentración a un par de kilómetros, y cuyo olor a carne quemada pensaban que era de barbacoas que hacían los nazis todos los días 

Tu problema es que no conoces a un solo ucraniano en origen. Yo sí, cientos. Y sé cómo son.
Ucrania es un país nazi que ha de ser desnazificado. SI eso implica que 10 millones de ucranianos han de ser colgados y ejecutados, adelante, hágase. Hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El balance de gratitud sigue estando muy a favor de Rusia que
> a ) derroto a los nazis y
> b ) creo el Estado de Israel
> Una madre , incluso una madre como Rossiya , puede cometer errores , pero la respuesta a esos errores no es matarla , descuartizarla y echarla a un rio sino entenderla y perdonarla . Si tu hijo es un criminal tu que haces ?
> ...



No si aún tendremos que dar las gracias por invadir un país y electrocutar la economía mundial....hay que joderse.....


----------



## ignorante (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> [...]
> El 67% tiene una impresión favorable de Zelenskyy, incluido el 39% cuya opinión sobre el presidente ucraniano es muy favorable. En abril, el 79% veía a Zelenskyy de forma favorable. El 23% ve ahora a Zelenskyy de forma desfavorable, frente al 15% de abril.
> [...]




Eso es porque no se han leído este artículo (a nuestro compi *rejón* también le vendría bien):









Ucrania, Zelensky y la dignidad del periodismo


El ejemplo de Guy Matten, una vez más




abcblogs.abc.es





Lo bueno es que sale en el ABC español y medios suizos, que es *prensa occidental*, y que lo firma un periodista de reconocido prestigio y trayectoria que es un *político conservador*. Ahí no valen las excusas de rusófilo, desinformador ruso o izquierdista loco 

Se deja algunas cosas, pero cuenta muchas otras. Un resumen espectacular para saber qué clase de Ucrania es la que hemos construído (porque no ha sido el pueblo ucraniano) y estamos apoyando (y arruinando) con nuestras armas, dinero y colapso económico. Util para tapar la boca al grupito minúsculo pro-gobierno-nazi-ucraniano en este foro y a la clase política corrupta que está arruinando europa.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero esa legitimidad no se materializó en la época de la conquista, que se supone que es cuando השם estaba con Israel.
> Yo conozco algo del antiguo testamento. En él se cuenta en varios pasajes que los antiguos israelitas no completaron la conquista de Canaan, y en concreto Jebús:
> 
> Entonces, teniendo en cuenta que los antiguos israelitas no sólo no echaron a los habitantes locales, sino que además emparentaron con ellos y adoraron a sus ídolos, no sé si hay motivo para que unos señores jázaros conversos en el año 1000 la reclamen ahora en exclusiva.
> ...



Buen punto , pero la cuestion no es etnica sino religiosa 
El pacto es claro . La tierra prometida sera para los descendientes de Jacob . 
Jacob , tras ser bendecido por el angel se convierte en Israel 
un nombre que tiene dos significados : isra ( viene de Lesrot que significa "luchar/influir/esforzarse con" y "el" significa D-os
En conjunto significa: "El que lucha/influye/se esfuerza con Di-s". 
Los descendientes de Jacob , o sea , Israel no son simplemente sus descendientes etnicos sino aquellos descendientes que " luchen con Di-s ) 
La legitimidad no es etnica sino religiosa . Por eso la Ley del Retorno excluye a los judios que se hayan convertido a otra religion y sean practicantes de esa otra religion . En cuanto a la conversion jazara de VIII - IX d C quedio origen a los ashkenazis 
Es irrelevante . Es judio el hijo de madre judia o cualquier gentil que se convierta al judaismo 
Cuando los jazaros se convirtieron al judaismo se convirtirtieron en descendientes de Israel , el que " lucha con Di-s " . 
El derecho de los judios a residir en la tierra prometida es un derecho divino porque emana de Di-s 
Es irrelevante si ese derecho se ejerce o no se ejerce porque el derecho divino no caduca , es un pacto eterno de Di-s con su pueblo 
Un judio es judio independientemente de su nacionalidad . 
Un judio americano o ingles es tan judio como un judio ruso . 
La predileccion de los judios por los negocios , las artes y las ciencias es consecuencia de 2 milenios de ventaja evolutiva . 
Los judios no podian poseer tierras asi que tenian que dedicarse a profesiones liberales de alto valor anadido ( medicos , cartografos , artistas , ingenieros , inventores , banqueros , joyeros , etc )


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas del orden detienen a un colaborador del SBU en Kherson

El detenido Dmytro Zakharov enviaba mensajes de spam siguiendo instrucciones del SBU a militares rusos instándoles a rendirse.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Mariupol tiene playas desminadas - jefe de la administración Konstantin Ivashchenko

"Gracias a los esfuerzos de los militares rusos, los especialistas del EMERCOM y los servicios públicos, puedo declarar responsablemente: no hay peligro para la vida y la salud de los veraneantes. Se han recibido las actas de desminado completo de la playa de la ciudad y de la playa "Peschanka"", dijo el jefe. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No si aún tendremos que dar las gracias por invadir un país y electrocutar la economía mundial....hay que joderse.....



La culpa del colapso energetico de occidente es de los occidentales , no de Rusia . 
El deber y la obligacion del presidente de Rusia NO ES velar por la seguridad energetica de la economia mundial sino velar por los intereses estrategicos de Rusia y de los rusos .


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Noticias de recuperación.

1. La administración del oblast de Kherson ha informado de que se han reparado los principales daños del puente de Nova Kakhovka. El tráfico se ha reanudado.
2. Se ha completado el desminado de las playas de la ciudad de Mariupol. Oficialmente ya están a salvo.
3. Se ha iniciado la elaboración de un plan maestro para la rehabilitación de la aglomeración de Severodonetsk (Severodonetsk, Lysychansk, Rubizhne + ciudades y pueblos colindantes).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Snyder es un historiador extraordinario (Su libro Tierras de sangre, sobre el territorio que quedó entre Berlín y Moscú y que durante dos décadas fue martirizado por ambos regímenes, es sobresaliente).
> 
> No es un fantoche, ni un charlatán, sino una voz bastante autorizada para hablar de un autocrata, como los que él lleva toda la vida estudiando.



un robocop prefabricado en la factoría mental Yale y pulido al servicio del cmi. Ya te vale.


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




a ese ticket del osint panfletero de oryx le falta el iva


----------



## alfonbass (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La culpa del colapso energetico de occidente es de los occidentales , no de Rusia .
> El deber y la obligacion del presidente de Rusia NO ES velar por la seguridad energetica de la economia mundial sino velar por los intereses estrategicos de Rusia y de los rusos .



No, el deber de Rusia sería la de no tocar los cojones, todos vivimos en el mismo planeta.

Aqu´ì nhay que aprender a convivir con la idea que más te gusta, pero también con la que menos, si eres incapaz, ni siquiera de eso...no vas a ofrecer "nada bueno", precisamente

Ah! y si hablas de los intereses de los rusos, precisamente el mayor interés que pueden tener es mejorar la situación laboral, la motivación, los salarios, poder viajar a Europa o a la zona del mundo que les salga del nabo, en definitiva, ESCOGER, ese es el bienestar de los rusos


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Noticias del "aislamiento de Rusia" Sergey Lavrov en la sede de la Liga Árabe en El Cairo Más temprano, el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores dijo que los países occidentales exigieron que los representantes de los países árabes no se fotografiaran con la delegación rusa.


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando hay escasez de carne de cañón, hay valiosas sugerencias para elevar la edad de movilización a 70 años. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos lo único que entienden es una bala en la cabeza!! No se puede negociar. Siempre mienten!! como ya ha quedado ampliamente demostrado



Acabas de cometer un delito de odio en red social, mermao.


----------



## Pirro (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Gorbachov dijo que la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania destruyó su legado. Otro beneficio indudable de la USO en Ucrania.
> Lo único es que hay una ligera sensación de pesar de que esta escoria no vivirá para ver un juicio. Su culpabilidad en lo que está ocurriendo es más que sustancial.
> 
> 
> ...



Destruyó su *LEGADO* 

Como aquí hay gente joven, o gente normal que no malgasta su vida estudiando lo que fue la Unión Soviética vamos a sintetizar el legado de Gorbachov.

1) Llegó al poder y su primera progretada fue limitar el alcoholismo con prohibiciones, limitaciones de producción de bebidas alcohólicas y subidas de precio. Derroyó los ingresos fiscales de la URSS y los alcohólicos comenzaron a palmar por consumir destilados caseros y alcoholes industriales.

2) Fue creador, voluntario o involuntario de la oligarquía mafiosa rusa tal como la conocemos. Sus reformas económicas permitieron que determinadas empresas públicas -todas lo eran- participaran “libremente” en el comercio internacional y dispusieran libremente de sus divisas. Unos pocos elegidos se embolsaron fortunas descomunales en muy poco tiempo al comprar cosas a precioputa subvencionado soviético y vender a precio de mercado internacional. Sin instituciones de control -estaban por construir- aquello fue jauja y esos dólares compraron y corrompieron al país.

3) Renunció unilateralmente a la esfera de influencia ganada con la sangre de 20 millones de soviéticos.

4) Los propios cuadros que él promocionó le montan un golpe de estado y sus enemigos políticos lo rescataron, sólo para humillarlo en sede parlamentaria un par de días después. 

5) Se enteró de que la Unión Soviética se había disuelto cuando el Presidente de Bielorrusa le llamo para contarle que había firmado con el de Rusia y el de Ucrania un tratado que disolvía de iure a la URSS.

6) Después de aquello, se quedó un par de semanas más en el Kremlin siendo Presidente de Nada, generando una situación incómoda. Intento pactar con Yeltsin una ceremonia de traspaso de poderes y entrega de maletín nuclear. Yeltsin lo mandó a cagar.

7) Acabo haciendo un anuncio para Pizza Hut



30 años después de aquéllo, continua el reguero de sangre. 

Su legado. Salió chistoso el cabrón.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jul 2022)

En la red aparecieron fotos de mercenarios extranjeros liquidados en el Donbass.

Anteriormente se informó que un grupo de mercenarios fue eliminado como resultado del impacto de un tanque ruso.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

La esposa de un hombre de Bandera se queja de que su marido recibe muy poco dinero por matar a su propia gente y bombardear pueblos pacíficos en el DNR y el LNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## McNulty (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



A mí no me cuadra nada.

Por una parte lees a expertos en energía (no políticos) diciendo que Alemania tiene reservas de sobra para pasar este invierno. Y por otra tienes esto. A lo mejor se esperan un recrudecimiento del conflicto para este otoño?


Quizá solo sea la famosa planificación alemana, que están pensando ya en el año que viene y no en éste.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No si aún tendremos que dar las gracias por invadir un país y electrocutar la economía mundial....hay que joderse.....



La economía mundial se ha electrocutado sola. Supón que voy por la calle, te veo que te vas a pegar con un fulano y te digo "como te pegues con ese me corto el huevo derecho". Tu no haces ni puto caso, te pegas con el fulano y yo me corto el huevo derecho. Tienes tu la culpa de que me falte un huevo o dirías que soy un poco gilipollas?


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Normal, la URSS fue creada por judíos.



Y España por el subnormal de Gante, que cuando llovia se le llenaba la boca de agua.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (24 Jul 2022)

Culpa de Rusia, porque las averías en los gaseoductos no existen según Alemania, ni aunque te falte una turbina que no te devuelven. Seguro que lo han hecho expresamente para devolversela a Pedrito Sánchez....coñas aparte ya que la avería está en el lado Español. Veremos si no sube aún más la luz y culpan a los Rusos.

*Una avería "temporal" suspende el suministro de gas de Argelia a España *

Una avería en el lado español del gasoducto Medgaz que une Argelia con España causó este domingo una "*interrupción temporal" del suministro de gas hacia España*, informó la empresa de hidrocarburos argelina Sonatrach en un comunicado.

"Los equipos técnicos españoles están trabajando intensamente para llevar a cabo las reparaciones necesarias y restablecer el suministro de gas a España tan pronto como sea posible", dijo la fuente.

Argelia decidió el año pasado no prorrogar un acuerdo para exportar gas a España a través de un gasoducto que pasa por Marruecos, que constituía la práctica totalidad del suministro de gas al país magrebí vecino.

El incidente de hoy se produjo en un momento de crisis diplomática entre España y Argelia, país que era el principal proveedor de gas a Madrid hasta el mes de febrero.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La economía mundial se ha electrocutado sola. Supón que voy por la calle, te veo que te vas a pegar con un fulano y te digo "como te pegues con ese me corto el huevo derecho". Tu no haces ni puto caso, te pegas con el fulano y yo me corto el huevo derecho. Tienes tu la culpa de que me falte un huevo o dirías que soy un poco gilipollas?



El gran problema es que hacéis los "análisis" en función de vuestras creencias, así, es absolutamente imposible, yo creo que quien es gilipollas es quien trata de esconderse detrás de la ideología que le gusta
La pregunta no es esa, la pregunta es: ves a alguien dando una paliza a una abuela o a un niño, ¿actúas? si o no


----------



## Yomateix (24 Jul 2022)

Joer, que empeño tienen. Y ese tio es el jefe de inteligencia Ucraniano....ahora se entienden muchas cosas. Como anda un poco más rápido que en otro video en que lo haya visto, ya es un doble. Y todo esto lo ha averiguado en unos segundos de un video de escasa resolución. El se ha dado cuenta de que puede ser un doble (bueno y un tabloide inglés) algo de lo que no se han dado cuenta ninguno de los dos presidentes de Irán y Turquía que se han reunido con el en persona. ¿Así de estupidos piensan que son los "líderes" Ucranianos los presidentes del resto de paises? O así de estúpidos son ellos, no se que es peor. Menudas conspiraciones se inventan.

*¿Ha usado Putin un doble en Irán? La foto que hace sospechar a la inteligencia de Ucrania*

Las fotografías y vídeos de su llegada al país levantaron un debate al que se sumó *el jefe de la inteligencia ucraniana*, el general de división *Kyrylo Budanov*. "Por favor, miren el momento de la salida de Putin del avión. *¿Es realmente Putin?*", se preguntó durante una entrevista en el canal 1+1. 

Budanov ha lanzado sus sospechas a partir de una serie de informes ucranianos que indicaban que "*alguien parecido a Putin* voló a Teherán *para reunirse con los presidentes de Irán y Turquía*".

Aunque el líder ruso baja incómodo los escalones del avión presidencial, también parecía *moverse más rápido que de costumbre y estar más alerta*, según recoge el británico _The Mirror_. Con el grupo que le dio la bienvenida se mostró bastante animado, antes de quitarse la chaqueta y subirse a la limusina blindada.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Otros 15 lechones ucranianos capturados


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El gran problema es que hacéis los "análisis" en función de vuestras creencias, así, es absolutamente imposible, yo creo que quien es gilipollas es quien trata de esconderse detrás de la ideología que le gusta
> *La pregunta no es esa, la pregunta es: ves a alguien dando una paliza a una abuela o a un niño,* ¿actúas? si o no



Claro .... pero si veo a dos adultos dándose una paliza, miro para otro lao y no me corto ningún huevo. Ellos sabrán.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuando hay escasez de carne de cañón, hay valiosas sugerencias para elevar la edad de movilización a 70 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los sientas en una silla y les das una ametralladora pesada, de proveedor pueden colocar al nietecito de 10 años...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Joer, que empeño tienen. Y ese tio es el jefe de inteligencia Ucraniano....ahora se entienden muchas cosas. Como anda un poco más rápido que en otro video en que lo haya visto, ya es un doble. Y todo esto lo ha averiguado en unos segundos de un video de escasa resolución. El se ha dado cuenta de que puede ser un doble (bueno y un tabloide inglés) algo de lo que no se han dado cuenta ninguno de los dos presidentes de Irán y Turquía que se han reunido con el en persona. ¿Así de estupidos piensan que son los "líderes" Ucranianos los presidentes del resto de paises? O así de estúpidos son ellos, no se que es peor. Menudas conspiraciones se inventan.
> 
> *¿Ha usado Putin un doble en Irán? La foto que hace sospechar a la inteligencia de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Los otros dos también eran dobles…


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Acabas de cometer un delito de odio en red social, mermao.



Delito es el que cometes tú chinito de Mielda en todos tus post....


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Delito es el que cometes tú chinito de Mielda en todos tus post....



Invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## ransomraff (24 Jul 2022)

No tengo encuestas pero creo que en España y europa occidental sucede lo mismo, la gente se esta cansando de ver a zelensky exigir armas.
Ademas esta gritando que no quiere negociar nada y no quiere un acuerdo de paz, eso la gente no lo esta entendiendo. Para la sociedad occidental negarse a llegar a acuerdos de paz es como negarse a la paz y por tanto querer la guerra.




Harman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses creen que Rusia va a ganar la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> Una reciente encuesta de opinión pública realizada por Rasmussen Reports a principios de julio muestra un dato muy intrigante. A pesar de que la administración Biden proporciona ayuda militar y financiera a Kiev, la gran mayoría de los estadounidenses de a pie creen que Moscú ganará la guerra. Según el informe, el sesenta y seis por ciento (66%) de los votantes estadounidenses cree que es probable que Rusia se apodere de toda la región del Donbás.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es penoso lo de los ukros. Ves un misilazo suyo y hacen un agujerillo o tuercen un poco una via. Ves un misilazo ruso y revientan un edificio de 8 plantas entero. Así no hay manera de ganar una guerra.
> 
> Por ejemplo ... en esa via torcida, que no destruida: se arregla en un par de horas, si cae un iskander te descojona 20 m. de vias en todas las direcciones alrededor del impacto, hace un crater de 8 ó 10 m de profundidad y te arranca postes y catenaria en 30 o 40 m. a la redonda. Tirando esos petardos no se puede ganar una guerra. No me extraña que los rusos no se acaben de tomar en serio esta guerra.



A mi lo que me parece penoso es la incapacidad táctica de los rusos, después de 150 días parece que aun no saben que han ido a buscar. Las graficas de los tanques indican que la mayoría de los que han destruido estos útlimos dias son carros con más de 50 años.

Los iskander tienen una precisión pesima y estan agotando sus arsenales de misiles en objetivos en muchos casos que no tienen ninguna repercusión

Lo de la via son partisanos, dañan los ferrocarriles para dificultar los subministro


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron 4 depósitos de municiones y 3 bases rusas

Los almacenes y bases destruidos se ubicaron en Kadievka, Donetsk, Makeevka y Gorlovka.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jul 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> No tengo encuestas pero creo que en España y europa occidental sucede lo mismo, la gente se esta cansando de ver a zelensky exigir armas.
> Ademas esta gritando que no quiere negociar nada y no quiere un acuerdo de paz, eso la gente no lo esta entendiendo. Para la sociedad occidental negarse a llegar a acuerdos de paz es como negarse a la paz y por tanto querer la guerra.



Que Zelensky quiere guerra ni cotiza ... De hecho su máximo interes es que haya guerra y si Rusia le ofreciera devolver todos los territorios ocupados desde Febrero el exigiría Crime, Donest y Lugansk, y luego pediría todo el territorio que falta hasta el Volga .... Cuanto más gorda se lie mejor le viene a los jefes de Zelensky.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jul 2022)

China responde con categórico rechazo a la aprobación del plan de Japón para verter agua radiactiva de Fukushima al océano


El país nipón "seguramente pagará el precio de su comportamiento irresponsable y dejará una mancha en la historia", advierte el gigante asiático.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Hoy ya.....Cinco meses de la operacion especial de 24 horas.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, porque hoy es imposible estar informado de lo que ocurre, como aquellos alemanes y polacos hace 80 años, que tenían los campos de concentración a un par de kilómetros, y cuyo olor a carne quemada pensaban que era de barbacoas que hacían los nazis todos los días
> 
> Tu problema es que no conoces a un solo ucraniano en origen. Yo sí, cientos. Y sé cómo son.
> Ucrania es un país nazi que ha de ser desnazificado. SI eso implica que 10 millones de ucranianos han de ser colgados y ejecutados, adelante, hágase. Hasta el último ucraniano.



Al igual que @Hal8995 te digo que has soltado una barbaridad ¿y acusas a los nazis? como ellos has venido a ser. Espero que no tengas jamás ningún mando en esta vida, dada tu escasa humanidad. Sencillamente repugnante tu opinión.


----------



## agricultura (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Buen punto , pero la cuestion no es etnica sino religiosa
> El pacto es claro . La tierra prometida sera para los descendientes de Jacob .
> Jacob , tras ser bendecido por el angel se convierte en Israel
> un nombre que tiene dos significados : isra ( viene de Lesrot que significa "luchar/influir/esforzarse con" y "el" significa D-os
> ...




Parece ser que la defensa a ultranza de los hechos, frente al derecho; se debe a que finalmente el mundo y sus hechos, tal cual son y su status quo, así como la guerra considerada como ordalía se entiende que en realidad son el deseo y designio de dios. Al ser los hechos onsumados derecho divino, vale mucho más que el derecho o deseo de los hombres.

Si es propio de la mentalidad religiosa, el deseo de justicia y un mundo mejor, no hay nada más impío y sacrílego que el continuo uso de la religión para justificar el mal. Es como si realmente se hubiera hecho con el mando de la Iglesia el anticristo o satanás y cristo haya sucumbido a las tentaciones del desierto. (O las figuras que correspondan si las hay para los judíos).

Si en algo llevan razón los católicos es en guardar sus ilusiones y esperanzas para el otro mundo porque parece que este no tiene ningún remedio.

Ahora unas pequeñas preguntas y un ruego:
¿Si los palestinos se convierten al judaísmo, les devolvéis sus tierras y haciendas?
¿Tiene Jagger también 2000 años de ventaja evolutiva?
¿Cómo es el reparto de tierras en Israel? ¿Es a tantos fieles por hectárea o va por pasta como en todos los lados?
¿Cómo se interpreta el hecho de los millones de pobres judíos que fueron asesinados cruelmente por los nazis? 
Bueno, el ruego es que por favor no me matéis y yo si me hago de la religión que haga falta.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> *A mi lo que me parece penoso es la incapacidad táctica de los rusos, después de 150 días parece que aun no saben que han ido a buscar.* Las graficas de los tanques indican que la mayoría de los que han destruido estos útlimos dias son carros con más de 50 años.
> 
> Los iskander tienen una precisión pesima y estan agotando sus arsenales de misiles en objetivos en muchos casos que no tienen ninguna repercusión
> 
> Lo de la via son partisanos, dañan los ferrocarriles para dificultar los subministro



Cómo que no saben lo que han ido a buscar? Por lo pronto el 20 % de Ucrania. Y los otros reducidos a que cuadrillas de makis pongan petardos en las vías.

De todas formas yo tampoco entiendo a los rusos. Ese puente de los seis agujeros por ejemplo. Al día siguiente por cada agujero del puente, un transformador de suministro eléctrico de Kiev y una planta de depuración de agua tenían que haber ido a tomar por culo. Si vuelven a intentar darle a la presa del canal de Crimea, la casa de Zelensky vuela por los aires, a ser posible con el dentro. Pueden hacerlo en el momento que quieran. Están haciendo la guerra casi, casi como Teresa de Calcuta


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que Zelensky quiere guerra ni cotiza ... De hecho su máximo interes es que haya guerra y si Rusia le ofreciera devolver todos los territorios ocupados desde Febrero el exigiría Crime, Donest y Lugansk, y luego pediría todo el territorio que falta hasta el Volga .... Cuanto más gorda se lie mejor le viene a los jefes de Zelensky.



Joderrrrr cascorro,tú si que sabes...eres un libro abierto..eso quien te lo ha contao el hijoPutin?...


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece penoso es la incapacidad táctica de los rusos, después de 150 días parece que aun no saben que han ido a buscar. Las graficas de los tanques indican que la mayoría de los que han destruido estos útlimos dias son carros con más de 50 años.
> 
> Los iskander tienen una precisión pesima y estan agotando sus arsenales de misiles en objetivos en muchos casos que no tienen ninguna repercusión
> 
> Lo de la via son partisanos, dañan los ferrocarriles para dificultar los subministro



Están agotando? Pero si ya en marzo dijisteis que se habían quedado sin municiones


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1134065
> 
> 
> En la red aparecieron fotos de mercenarios extranjeros liquidados en el Donbass.
> ...



Lazo negro en mi bacinilla


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral.



Como si eso importara, menudo parguela.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral.



Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi. 

Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi.
> 
> Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.



Si señor,de las pocas veces que estoy de acuerdo contigo ..


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi.
> 
> Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.



Así es. Nazis los hay, están incrustados en el gobierno del payaso sangriento, pero eso no quiere decir que toda Ucrania, la del lado pro-occidental, lo sea. Rusia ha actuado correctamente, pero por que querían introducir armas tácticas a muy corta distancia de Rusia y era inadmisible. Esa es la verdadera razón ¿y el Dombass? bueno, también es razón, pero de menor peso. Miles han muerto por no haber tomado medidas drásticas antes, como siempre ha clamado @delhierro . Esto es sin embargo comprensible, pues se buscaba una reacción rusa para desestabilizar toda Eurasia, y es que ese era el objetivo dual de los anglosajones. O bien les metemos a los rusos nuestras armas hasta la cocina, o los obligamos a pegar un puñetazo en la mesa y que se líe... y ha sido lo segundo.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi.
> 
> Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.



Pues claro que son nazis. Su legislación con respecto a las minorías del pais (rusa, húngara, checa, polaca, etc...etc...) solo puede ser calificada de nazi.

Vamos ... lo que le gustaría hacer a Abascal en España con las minorías vasca y catalana: prohibirles el idioma, los partidos políticos, etc...etc....  

Pero en una cosa tienes razón: los rusos no les han invadido por nazis. Les han invadido porque los consideraban una amenaza. Si esos mismos nazis se hubieran buscao otro enemigo, los nazis siempre buscan enemigos, es consustancial a su naturaleza, como los polacos o los alemanes, él tan feliz. Hasta les echaría una mano ...


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

*Rusia ayudará al pueblo ucraniano a deshacerse de un régimen absolutamente "antipopular y antihistórico", dijo Serguéi Lavrov en una reunión con representantes de la Liga de Estados Árabes*

"Los pueblos ruso y ucraniano seguirán viviendo juntos. Nos compadecemos del pueblo ucraniano, que se merece algo mucho mejor. Nos da pena la historia ucraniana, que se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos, y nos da pena los que han sucumbido a la propaganda estatal del régimen de Kiev y a los que la apoyan con el objetivo de convertir a Ucrania en un eterno enemigo de Rusia", dijo el diplomático.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Invitado esperado: Sergei Lavrov es recibido en la sede de la Liga Árabe en El Cairo

Ucrania sigue creyendo en el aislamiento de Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral.



Por eso yo creo que esto no va a parar en Ucrania. Los alemanes de nuevo han asomado la patita, y seguro su actuar ha encendido una luz de aviso en el Kremlin.

Esperemos que esta vez no se detengan en Berlín y culminen el trabajo, cumpliendo el deber moral.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

«El régimen de Putin está esperando un colapso total»

Kasparov expresó escenarios para el fin de la guerra en Ucrania.

La etapa más importante en la guerra de Ucrania contra el agresor ruso será la liberación por parte de los defensores de Kherson. Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania logran lograr esto en el próximo mes, será un punto de inflexión importante, y la victoria de Ucrania en su conjunto se convertirá en un colapso total para el régimen de Putin.

Así lo afirmó el opositor ruso Garry Kasparov.
Kasparov nombró tres escenarios para la victoria del pueblo ucraniano, que califica como un momento psicológico importante en esta lucha contra el agresor.

"El primero, como dicen, es más rápido. Y es optimista, tiene en cuenta tres o cuatro meses, antes del invierno. El segundo es más prolongado. Por supuesto, me gustaría evitarlo, pero también es posible". 

Kasparov cree que, en este caso, todo se basará en una cosa: si Europa sobrevive al invierno sin una catástrofe política, la caída del régimen de Putin puede comenzar en primavera. En esto ve el tercer escenario, explicando que ahora los putinistas cuentan solo con el invierno.

"Esta es su última oportunidad. Y si Ucrania no puede ganar la guerra y lograr una victoria decisiva en agosto, septiembre, octubre, es decir, antes del inicio del clima frío, entonces la pregunta se basará en la capacidad de Europa y Estados Unidos para sobrevivir". la crisis económica. Sigo creyendo que tienen un recurso”, expresó su convicción el ajedrecista.

Kasparov cree que para la primavera el régimen del jefe de la Federación Rusa, Vladimir Putin, puede sufrir un colapso total. Después de todo, es poco probable que la economía rusa tenga tal margen de seguridad. Según el opositor, no se trata solo de prolongar un año la supuesta capacidad económica, sino de empeorar el estado psicológico de cualquier alto funcionario ruso, "que entiende que esto no es por un año, sino para siempre".

"Mientras Putin esté en el poder, nadie levantará las sanciones, y mientras tanto Rusia devorará todos los recursos de la economía rusa. De hecho, las sanciones también afectan a la clase dominante y oligarcas.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi.
> 
> Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.



Putin a invadido Ucrania porque no le ha quedado más remedio.

Como algunos vimos en 2014, Ucrania es lo suficientemente grande, industrializada, y tenia suficiente armamento como para que occidente enviando pasta , asesores y armas la convirtiera en un estado suicida que podria acabar atacando Crimea y produciendo daños graves.

Putin vendio a las dos republicas en 2014 con los acuerdos de Minsk a cambio del reconocimiento de Crimea como rusa, y los negocios con occidente. Les ha salvado que occidente, bueno lso anglos, no cumplieron el pacto.

Y si iba camino de convertirse en un estado nazi. Armado ademas con misiles que podrian haber llegado a las ciudades rusas a cientos de km de la forntera. Ese nazismo, ha sido intelectualmente amplicado, subvencionado y dirigido por los anglos, ¿ porque se han vuelto nazis ? No, porque era la ideologia más util para sus propositos, como en Libia fueron los islamistas, o en Siria el ISIS. Y que tenia ya un poso en el oeste de Ucrania.

El nazismo es oido al diferentes, estado fuerte ( pero capitalista ), culto al combate, idealización de la muerte, obediencia al lider y darlo todo por la patria. Cojonudo para un estado destinado a sacrificarse para simplemente hacer daño a Rusia. Los anglso son hdp pero bastante listos.


----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Buen artículo!! Si señor.
> 
> 
> *El gobierno de Putin se está debilitando*
> ...



Excelente contribucion y bien traducido. Un hilo que vale oro. Pero claro, las verdades a algunos les escuecen.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Nadie se hubiera metido para evitar una escalada y porque en ese momento de la invasión no se contemplaba a Ucrania como candidata a entrar en la OTAN.

Sigo pensando que no hubo ningún mando detrás de la invasión, o que lo dirigió el propio hijoPutin personalmente porque los fallos en la estrategia inicial son abismales.

En el siglo XXI el pretender entrar en tropel a sangre y fuego es tan anacrónico como el usar cargas de caballería.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

Una cosa que incidentalmente conviene dejar clara es que el ajedrez no es un juego de inteligentes, sino acaso de memoriones.

Eso explica que a día de hoy cualquier ordenador sea capaz de ganar al mejor ajedrecista humano.

Lo vemos claramente cuando un ajedrecista se pone a opinar sobre temas complicados, y sólo balbucea ideas mil veces trilladas.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nadie se hubiera metido para evitar una escalada y porque en ese momento de la invasión no se contemplaba a Ucrania como candidata a entrar en la OTAN.
> 
> Sigo pensando que no hubo ningún mando detrás de la invasión, o que lo dirigió el propio hijoPutin personalmente porque los fallos en la estrategia inicial son abismales.
> 
> En el siglo XXI el pretender entrar en tropel a sangre y fuego es tan anacrónico como el usar cargas de caballería.



Propaganda yanqui.

La invasión estuvo bien pensada, la toma del aeropuerto impecable. Lo que les fallo es que tienen topos occidentales hasta en la sopa. Ni satelites, ni hostia topos. Por eso los que debian actuar desde dentro fueron asesinados despues de salvajes torturas. Algunos lo mismo ni tenian nada que ver con el plan pero despues de cortales los dedos no los iban a dejar vivos.

Y si esto no ha acabado, es porque el plan B de Putin era tomar las dos republicas con el menor coste. De hecho estoy seguro que pensaba retirararse del resto de territorios , lo que pasa es que ahora eso le costaria la cabeza. Occidente al impedir el plan A, se va a acabar quedando sin estado vasallo, y no porque quiera Putin, por el devenir inexorable de la guerra. Si el vecino no acepta un acuerdo, cambias al vecino.


----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

Pero si en RT me han dicho que los HIMARS no hacen nada y que los rusos han destruido 54 de los 12 que hay....


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si en RT me han dicho que los HIMARS no hacen nada y que los rusos han destruido 54 de los 12 que hay....



4, han dicho 4, no 54.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Excelente contribucion y bien traducido. Un hilo que vale oro. Pero claro, las verdades a algunos les escuecen.



Vamos a algunos putinianos le ha salido bilis por los ojos.....


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ARGELIA HOY NOS CORTA EL GAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quedan 59 días para el comienzo del otoño astronómico.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si en RT me han dicho que los HIMARS no hacen nada y que los rusos han destruido 54 de los 12 que hay....



Los HIMARS objetivamente poca cosa, no deja de ser un sistema lanzacohetes de lo más común. Y no sólo es que Rusia los tenga mucho mejores, que los tiene, es que lanzacohetes mejores que el HIMARS los tiene hasta Marruecos, en lo que a vosotros _españoleitors_ os atañe.

Claro la propaganda unánime de los _mass-mierda_ occidentales hace mucho, mucho más que cualquier HIMARS.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Da igual si es Putin o sus generales. Están anclados en la forma de luchar de siglo pasado. Además , es la primera vez que se enfrentan a un ejército de verdad, aún con sus carencias. 

No son milicianos árabes ni pastores de cabras con AK47


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si en RT me han dicho que los HIMARS no hacen nada y que los rusos han destruido 54 de los 12 que hay....




Haz la siesta en el ignore, anda, bonito el Veraz..


----------



## piru (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y creerse la propaganda (rusa en este caso) es un síntoma de falta de capacidad analítica. Ucrania es una putilla de USA para joder a Rusia, pero Ucrania no es ningún estado nazi, y no empieces con fotitos de subnormales ucras con simbología nazi.
> 
> Que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania por nazi no se lo cree ni Putin.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Sobrecogedor, angelitos Ellos


----------



## Harman (24 Jul 2022)

Cree que ha entendido algo, pero nunca ha entendido nada. Una parte importante de los problemas de la Ucrania postsoviética se debe a que la oligarquía local empezó a resolver los problemas de robo a la población a través de Maidans financiados por esa misma oligarquía con el apoyo de Occidente. Y con cada Maidan sólo empeoraba. Hasta que llegó al punto de que su marido estaba siendo abierta y cínicamente masacrado, mientras ella amenazaba con otro Maidan, que no ocurriría sin una señal de Washington.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






_Esta hablando de esta “señora”_


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una cosa que incidentalmente conviene dejar clara es que el ajedrez no es un juego de inteligentes, sino acaso de memoriones.
> 
> Eso explica que a día de hoy cualquier ordenador sea capaz de ganar al mejor ajedrecista humano.
> 
> Lo vemos claramente cuando un ajedrecista se pone a opinar sobre temas complicados, y sólo balbucea ideas mil veces trilladas.



El ajedrez se sirve de la memoria pero también de la inteligencia, los humanos no somos capaces de procesar los millones de arboles de decisión que se generan en un juego medio, tenemos que hacer uso de la inteligencia para eliminar esos millones de arboles de decisiones y quedarnos con los más viables, generalmente eso se aprende por experiencia y se aplica con inteligencia.

Otro tema es que una persona inteligente en alguna rama sea totalmente incompetente en otras, ni Einstein pudo en su campo, cuando la fuerza débil ya era reconocida por numerosos físicos, él la obvio en su intento de hacer una teoría de unificación de fuerzas, actualmente nadie discute la unificación de la fuerza electromagnética con la débil, fuerza electrodébil.


----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

Strelkov: "En el sur de Ucrania a partir de las 12:00 p. m. unidades de misiles y artillería destruyeron una batería antiaérea S-300 en el área de Zelenotropinsky. Varios objetos de infraestructura de transporte en el territorio temporalmente ocupado fueron tomados bajo control de fuego"


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

Los rusos están como en una película los hermanos Marx con sus últimas informaciones que están dando.

1/ Después de negar el ataque a Odessa ahora dicen que destruyeron un barco de guerra, un almacén de misiles Harpon y otra infraestructura militar. 

En en el vídeo publicado desde Odessa poco después del ataque se veía como se había incendiado una zona auxiliar del puerto sin grandes daños.

"En el puerto marítimo de Odessa, en el territorio de un astillero ... misiles basados en el mar *destruyeron un buque de guerra ucraniano en el muelle y un almacén de misiles antibuque Harpoon suministrados por los Estados Unidos. Además, las instalaciones de producción de la empresa para la reparación y modernización de la estructura del barco de la Armada de Ucrania quedaron fuera de servicio*.


2/ Después de sacar las fotos de los pequeños agujeros redondos del ataque al puente (y luego sacar fotos de su reparación) , ahora dicen que LOS DOCE MISILES HIMARS FUERON INTERCEPTADOS  .

2/ *El 20 de julio, un ataque desde el lado de Nikolaev en el puente Antonovsky sobre el Dnieper. Los 12 misiles HIMARS fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas rusas*


----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos están como en una película los hermanos Marx con sus últimas informaciones que están dando.
> 
> 1/ Después de negar el ataque a Odessa ahora dicen que destruyeron un barco de guerra, un almacén de misiles Harpon y otra infraestructura militar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos están como en una película los hermanos Marx con sus últimas informaciones que están dando.
> 
> 1/ Después de negar el ataque a Odessa ahora dicen que destruyeron un barco de guerra, un almacén de misiles Harpon y otra infraestructura militar.
> 
> ...



Otro desinformador más que se va a sestear al ignore.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una cosa que incidentalmente conviene dejar clara es que el ajedrez no es un juego de inteligentes, sino acaso de memoriones.
> 
> Eso explica que a día de hoy cualquier ordenador sea capaz de ganar al mejor ajedrecista humano.
> 
> Lo vemos claramente cuando un ajedrecista se pone a opinar sobre temas complicados, y sólo balbucea ideas mil veces trilladas.



Te equivocas de pleno.

La memoria y su uso en la apertura puede ser útil y ni eso, es más importante conocer el porqué de los movimientos de la apertura.

El entrenamiento de los finales o del medio juego o de las combinaciones ( táctica ) también son útiles en el ajedrecista.

Pero hay algo que diferencia a los grandes maestros, el analizar y comprender la posición o la partida. Que piezas van a ser más útiles y cuales no en función de muchas cosas como la estructura de los peones.

Kasparov en las últimas partidas que ganó a Deep Blue la maquinita calculaba 1.000.000 de movimientos por segundo y aun así ganó el duelo Kasparov. El siguiente duelo la maquinita ya calculaba muchos mas millones y aunque Kasparov huía de posiciones combinatorias ( las maquinas las ven en un parpadeo ) y se iba a situaciones posicionales más difíciles de entender ya dió el relevo al reinado electrónico.

Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2022)

Patata caliente crea multinick para seguir troleando luego que el 90% de la gente lo pasó al ignore.  









Gnidlog dijo:


> A mi lo que me parece penoso *es la incapacidad táctica de los rusos*, después de 150 días parece que aun no saben que han ido a buscar. Las graficas de los tanques indican que la mayoría de los que han destruido estos útlimos dias son carros con más de 50 años.




Los rusos pasando por la picadora de carne la capacidad de combate ucraniana para dejarla convertida en puré por los próximos 40 años y para el camarada es "incapacidad táctica" 





Gnidlog dijo:


> Los iskander tienen una precisión pesima y *estan agotando sus arsenales de misiles* en objetivos en muchos casos que no tienen ninguna repercusión




Los "mágicos" iskanders *que se agotaron a los cuatro días de iniciar la operación especial*, pero que como por arte de magia siguen y siguen y siguen apareciendo.
Debe ser el caso de "agotamiento de arsenales" más lento de la historia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Como si eso importara, menudo parguela.



No importará para tí , puto nazi español, para los combatientes del Donbass y sus hermanos rusos, importa y mucho.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Aun sabiendo que eres un multinick te respondo.

Poco sabes de rollos militares, en mi cuartel el jefe de mecánicos siempre usaba un camión alemán de la 2 guerra mundial, decía que era mucho mas duro que los modernos, tenia un cacho de motor que asustaba, una vez lo acompañe y daba caña a los modernos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



La obsolescencia programada no va con los rusos…





__





Russian World War 2 T-34 tanks still fighting in Yemen war | Defense News March 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


According to two pictures tweeted by an unidentified social network user from Qatar, Soviet-made T-34/85 tanks dating back to World War 2 are still used to fight in Yemen.




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De todas formas *yo tampoco entiendo a los rusos.*
> 
> Están haciendo la guerra casi, *casi como Teresa de Calcuta*




Voy a dejar *que te conteste el propio Lavrov* (y de paso dime si has escuchado un discurso como este por parte de algún "occidental bueno").




Harman dijo:


> *"Los pueblos ruso y ucraniano seguirán viviendo juntos. Nos compadecemos del pueblo ucraniano,* que se merece algo mucho mejor. Nos da pena la historia ucraniana, que se está desmoronando ante nuestros ojos, y nos da pena los que han sucumbido a la propaganda estatal del régimen de Kiev y a los que la apoyan con el objetivo de convertir a Ucrania en un eterno enemigo de Rusia", dijo el diplomático.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

*Lavrov celebra la "postura responsable" de la Liga Árabe sobre la guerra en Ucrania*
El ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, celebró hoy "la postura responsable y el equilibrio" de los miembros que conforman la Liga Árabe respecto a la guerra en Ucrania, puesto que la mayoría de los países han evitado pronunciarse explícitamente sobre la invasión.

"Hemos explicado las causas que nos dirigieron a empezar esta operación militar especial. Han pasado años de ignorancia hacia nosotros y teníamos unos miedos legítimos respecto a nuestra seguridad. Estas preocupaciones fueron ignoradas desde la expansión de la OTAN", dijo Lavrov durante su intervención.

Asimismo, denunció que "Ucrania fue elegido para ser un país enemigo y hostil hacia Rusia" por parte de Occidente que, alegó, dotó a los ucranianos de "muchas armas y varias bases terrestres y navales", informa Efe.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pide el consulado veremos qué acaba exigiendo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Tan cenutrios no pueden ser para llegar a un acuerdo para sacar el grano y a las horas bombardear casualmente el puerto de Odessa. Negarlo para luego tener que reconocerlo. 

A mi esto me suena a mucha disidencia dentro del gobierno y el ejercito ruso entre varias facciones unas más radicales que otras.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Pide el consulado veremos qué acaba exigiendo.



El 18 Brumario de Osa Borderline.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Vaya, vaya, con la nazi…se le nota la patita…


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos ... lo que le gustaría hacer a Abascal en España con las minorías vasca y catalana: prohibirles el idioma, los partidos políticos, etc...etc....



No hay que prohibir nada, unicamente disolver el ineficiente sistema autonomico, no quedan competencias que transferir, que un voto en Bilbao valga lo mismo que en Cadiz y que un voto en Barcelona valga exactamente lo mismo que en Badajoz, democracia de la de verdad !!!.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*La UE busca sustituir el gas de Rusia por suministros nigerianos.*


LAGOS, 23 jul (Reuters) - La Unión Europea está buscando suministros adicionales de gas de Nigeria mientras el bloque se prepara para posibles cortes de suministro de Rusia, dijo el sábado Matthew Baldwin, director general adjunto del departamento de energía de la Comisión Europea.

Baldwin hablaba en Nigeria, donde esta semana mantuvo reuniones con funcionarios del mayor productor de petróleo de África.

Se le informó que Nigeria estaba mejorando la seguridad en el Delta del Níger y planeaba reabrir el gasoducto Trans Níger después de agosto, lo que permitiría exportar más gas a Europa.

La UE importa de Nigeria el 14% del total de sus suministros de gas natural licuado, y existe la posibilidad de duplicar esta cifra, declaró Baldwin a Reuters por teléfono.

La producción de petróleo y gas en Nigeria se está viendo frenada por los robos y el vandalismo en los gasoductos, lo que hace que la terminal del productor de gas Nigeria LNG Ltd en Bonny Island funcione al 60% de su capacidad.

"Si logramos superar el 80%, es posible que haya más GNL disponible para cargamentos al contado que lleguen a Europa", dijo Baldwin.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/dinero/eco...8aed0e7ee5ed38


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Jul 2022)

*Comandante de brigada ucraniano eliminado en Nikolaev*

A consecuencia de los impactos de los misiles rusos en la región de Nikolaev, el comandante de la brigada mecanizada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el coronel Vitaly Gulyaev, fue eliminado. Este mando ucraniano participaba en la guerra del Donbas desde el 2014.

@anna_noticias


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Republicano (24 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Soy ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos.
> 
> Sé de lo que hablo.



Coño, compañero.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Patata caliente crea multinick para seguir troleando luego que el 90% de la gente lo pasó al ignore.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134234
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Patata caliente crea multinick para seguir troleando luego que el 90% de la gente lo pasó al ignore.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134234
> ...



tienes algo que debatir o solo eres imbecil


----------



## radium (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos están como en una película los hermanos Marx con sus últimas informaciones que están dando.
> 
> 1/ Después de negar el ataque a Odessa ahora dicen que destruyeron un barco de guerra, un almacén de misiles Harpon y otra infraestructura militar.
> 
> ...



Los rusos ya le han pillado el truco a los HIMARS.


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




¿Dónde había visto pedir "poderes extraordinarios" para terminar con la República?  

Ah si !!, ahora me acuerdo !!


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay que prohibir nada, unicamente disolver el ineficiente sistema autonomico, no quedan competencias que transferir, que un voto en Bilbao valga lo mismo que en Cadiz y que un voto en Barcelona valga exactamente lo mismo que en Badajoz, democracia de la de verdad !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134248
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134249



Pues ya sabes .... plantea la reforma de la constitución, consigues las mayorías necesarias, sigue los cauces legales y .... adelante. Pero por tus cojones como que no, eso es nazismo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski afirma que sus tropas avanzan sobre Jersón*

Leópolis (Ucrania), 24 jul (EFE).- Las tropas ucranianas están avanzando hacia Jersón, según declaraciones del presidente del país, Volodímir Zelenski, acerca de la situación en esa región del sureste del país, bajo control ruso desde el inicio de la invasión.

"Los ocupantes tratan de controlar la zona. Pero el ejército ucraniano avanza etapa a etapa en la región", afirmó el líder ucraniano, en un mensaje difundido por video.

El Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) advertía ya este sábado del avance de las fuerzas ucranianas sobre determinados asentamientos de la región, aunque aparentemente las autoridades locales han pedido a su población no dar datos sobre ello para no alterar la estrategia militar.

De acuerdo con este Instituto, citado por el portal Ukrinform, la resistencia ucraniana en la región ha logrado repeler varios ataques rusos en un número indeterminado de aldeas de Jersón.

Eso indicaría, según ese medio, que las tropas ucranianas están lanzando ofensivas locales a lo largo de la línea del frente.

El portal Ukrinform informa asimismo, citando fuentes ucranianas, que las tropas rusas están tratando de recuperar los puentes dañados para asegurarse con ello la llegada de los suministros y vehículos blindados pesados que precisan.

La situación es de precariedad, ya que los especialistas locales rehuyen participar en estos trabajos o lo hacen sólo a punta de pistola.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...8aed0e7ee5ed38


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

Con mucho cariño dejo la tabla actualizada. Los T-62/64 ya no los contamos como carro de combate o carro de asalto como dicen en mi pueblo


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Al payaso le debieron dar bien por culo con las mallas puestas:


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Están agotando? Pero si ya en marzo dijisteis que se habían quedado sin municiones



Cuantos misiles de crucero podían tener antes de la operación humanitaria? 3000? han gastado 2000
de los proyectiles de artilleria deben tener millones pero un cañon puede disparar 1000 o 1200 proyectiles antes de enviarlo de nuevo a fabrica


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cómo que no saben lo que han ido a buscar? Por lo pronto el 20 % de Ucrania. Y los otros reducidos a que cuadrillas de makis pongan petardos en las vías.
> 
> De todas formas yo tampoco entiendo a los rusos. Ese puente de los seis agujeros por ejemplo. Al día siguiente por cada agujero del puente, un transformador de suministro eléctrico de Kiev y una planta de depuración de agua tenían que haber ido a tomar por culo. Si vuelven a intentar darle a la presa del canal de Crimea, la casa de Zelensky vuela por los aires, a ser posible con el dentro. Pueden hacerlo en el momento que quieran. Están haciendo la guerra casi, casi como Teresa de Calcuta




con lo que tienen sobre el terreno no pueden controlar el 20%

A los alrededores de la presa hoy le han dado dos veces









Explosions reported in Tavriisk, Kherson region Nova Kakhovka, Khersons'ka oblast - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Explosions reported in Tavriisk, Kherson region. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment...




liveuamap.com





un coete en el canal y los rusos pierden crimea


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Dónde había visto pedir "poderes extraordinarios" para terminar con la República?
> 
> Ah si !!, ahora me acuerdo !!




La película contenía un mensaje de advertencia clarísimo.

Mi sorpresa fue que comentándola con el personal, casi nadie -nadie, pero nadie- había pillado la cuestión trascendental.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> onvre , el clapham no estaba alli cuando Di-s hablo a los profetas asi que tiene dos opciones : o se fia de lo que dice la Torah y da como valido ese pacto escrito hace miles de anos o ...no se fia . El clapham se fia . Es verdad que certeza absoluta no hay ...
> Pero eso es irrelevante , es un Acto de Fe .
> Si los cristianos creen en la virginidad de Maria o la divinidad de Jesus por que los judios no pueden creen en el pacto de la tierra prometida ?
> En las escrituras griegas de laBiblia Jesus ofrece a sus discipulos la vida eterna. Oye , entre un pedazo de tierra desertica que tienes que defender afuego ysangre y la vida eterna en el mas alla salis ganando vosotros . No os quejeis .



Buffff menuda basura toda junta. Cuando la creencia en seres imaginarios se extrapola a la vida real, vienen los problemas. Y así llevamos siglos y siglos


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> *Cuantos misiles de crucero podían tener antes de la operación humanitaria? 3000*? han gastado 2000
> de los proyectiles de artilleria deben tener millones pero un cañon puede disparar 1000 o 1200 proyectiles antes de enviarlo de nuevo a fabrica



Y por qué 3.000 y no 15.000? Tienes datos?


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> con lo que tienen sobre el terreno no pueden controlar el 20%
> 
> A los alrededores de la presa hoy le han dado dos veces
> 
> ...



¿pero que rebuznas, puto yanqui? Crimea recibe agua desde Kuban, ¿de donde crees que han estado surtiendose desde 2014?


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> con lo que tienen sobre el terreno no pueden controlar el 20%
> 
> A los alrededores de la presa hoy le han dado dos veces
> 
> ...



Un cohete en el canal y los rusos no pierden nada. Se quedan un par de días sin agua en Crimea, como han estado los últimos 7 u 8 años.

Eso se soluciona mandando Kiev al siglo XVII en media hora y obligándolos a comerse las ratas de las alcantarillas y a beberse los charcos de la calle. 500 calibres en estaciones eléctricas, depuradoras de agua, centros de comunicaciones, edificios gubernamentales, supermercados, etc...etc.. Al final lo harán. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente .....


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Polonia entregó otro gran lote de 40 vehículos de combate BMP-1 al ejército ucraniano.


*


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mira que voy con los rusos, pero he tenido que parar el video de este tío porque no lo soportaba
> 
> Es un completo peliculero ,intenta magnificar todo como si estuviera en mitad del bombardeo. Con este ríete de los radioperiodistas del fútbol.
> 
> ...




Patrick Lancaster no monetiza sus vídeos del jewtube.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso se soluciona mandando Kiev al siglo XVII en media hora. 500 calibres en estaciones eléctricas, depuradoras de agua, centros de comunicaciones, edificios gubernamentales, supermercados, etc...etc.. Al final lo harán. Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente .....



con eso no ganas


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Dónde había visto pedir "poderes extraordinarios" para terminar con la República?
> 
> Ah si !!, ahora me acuerdo !!



Otros pidieron poderes extraordinarios para defender la República y acabaron haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Kherson ocupado ahora está cortado del suministro de armas pesadas y vehículos blindados, lo que contribuye al éxito de la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,* dijo el diputado del consejo regional Serhii Khlan.

Según él, esto fue posible después de los ataques exitosos de los defensores ucranianos contra los puentes estratégicamente importantes para el enemigo.

“Se han iniciado ventajas tácticas que acercan nuestra victoria en la liberación de nuestra Patria”, afirmó el diputado.


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿pero que rebuznas, puto yanqui? Crimea recibe agua desde Kuban, ¿de donde crees que han estado surtiendose desde 2014?



Tu eres el isleño de Granada?


----------



## dabuti (24 Jul 2022)

Buen video de G. Phillips.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Los ocupantes rusos están tratando de restaurar los puentes dañados en la región de Kherson.*

La calidad de las obras y la seguridad en el uso de los puentes es un gran interrogante.

"Los ocupantes en la región de Kherson están reparando los puentes dañados, tratando de restaurar las rutas de suministro de municiones y equipos pesados realmente rotas. La calidad del trabajo y la seguridad del uso de los puentes están bajo gran duda, ya que todo se está haciendo "como lo más rápido posible ", y los especialistas participaron en los trabajos de reparación, excepto bajo las bocas de las ametralladoras", - subrayó el primer vicepresidente del Consejo Regional de Kherson, Yurii Sobolevskyi.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Tu eres el isleño de Granada?



Norma nº 3: Nada de lugares. Tu sin embargo apestas a gusano de Mayami.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> con eso no ganas



Con eso les dices que por cada problema que te causen, tu les vas a causar mil, que ellos verán ....


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y por qué 3.000 y no 15.000? Tienes datos?



con el presupuesto ruso no pueden quedar muchos

es como del útlimo modelo T90 que resulto que de los 100 que decian que tenían solo había una docena


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Será posible cerrar el cielo sobre Ucrania hasta finales de 2023.
*
Esto será posible sujeto a grandes entregas de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos noruegos NASAMS, cree el exjefe adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el teniente general Ihor Romanenko.

“Necesitamos cubrir la capital, el centro de toma de decisiones, y usar otro en alguna parte, implementar el principio del caftán de Trishka: cuando se forma un “agujero”, arrancamos el “parche” de otro lugar y cerramos este lugar. Y aparece un “agujero” en el lugar antiguo”, explicó Romanenko.**


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Norma nº 3: Nada de lugares. Tu sin embargo apestas a gusano de Mayami.



no pas, a mi els americans ni fred ni calor


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> con el presupuesto ruso no pueden quedar muchos
> 
> es como del útlimo modelo T90 que resulto que de los 100 que decian que tenían solo había una docena



O si .... No se ... no se les ve escatimar ....


----------



## magufone (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos lo único que entienden es una bala en la cabeza!! No se puede negociar. Siempre mienten!! como ya ha quedado ampliamente demostrado



Perdona, pero luego te quejarás de que no te tomen en serio con comentarios de _fanboy _como este


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienes algo que debatir o solo eres imbecil



Tu no debates ni quieres saber realmente que es lo que está pasando. Sólo estas aqui para desinformar


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*La Federación Rusa debe perder la guerra con Ucrania*, – Presidente polaco Andrzej Duda

“Realmente espero que Ucrania pronto sea liberada, restaurada y se convierta en el país más encantador y moderno. Lo principal es que los rusos pierden desde el punto de vista militar y Ucrania se convierte en parte del mundo libre”.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Perdona, pero luego te quejarás de que no te tomen en serio con comentarios de _fanboy _como este



No te he visto criticar a los fanboys -putinianos-.prorusos y demas malaje con declaraciones mucho peores.....que se os vé el plumero ...


----------



## Gnidlog (24 Jul 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Tu no debates ni quieres saber realmente que es lo que está pasando. Sólo estas aqui para desinformar



nadie ve la realidad, pero pareceis de la caverna


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2022)

Orban:
*la estrategia occidental se ha construido sobre cuatro pilares: *
_*el primero, que Ucrania ganaría una guerra contra Rusia con las armas de la OTAN;
el segundo, que las sanciones debilitarían a Rusia y desestabilizarían su liderazgo;
el tercero, que las sanciones perjudicarían más a Rusia que a Europa; y, 
el cuarto, que el mundo se alinearía en apoyo de Europa.

Esta estrategia ha fracasado...
"Estamos sentados en un coche que tiene un pinchazo en las cuatro ruedas, *_
*está absolutamente claro que la guerra no se puede ganar de esta manera",*


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Otro batallón ukro que se niega a combatir


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, porque hoy es imposible estar informado de lo que ocurre, como aquellos alemanes y polacos hace 80 años, que tenían los campos de concentración a un par de kilómetros, y cuyo olor a carne quemada pensaban que era de barbacoas que hacían los nazis todos los días
> 
> Tu problema es que no conoces a un solo ucraniano en origen. Yo sí, cientos. Y sé cómo son.
> Ucrania es un país nazi que ha de ser desnazificado. SI eso implica que 10 millones de ucranianos han de ser colgados y ejecutados, adelante, hágase. Hasta el último ucraniano.



Se ha pasado 3 pueblos. Aprecio sus comentarios pero aquí creo que se le ha ido de las manos. Aquí en España no hace mucho se dijo en un grupo de WhatsApp de exmilitares franquistas que había que fusilar a 26 millones de hijos de puta. Si eso es execrable, lo suyo también.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*El anuncio de la movilización general en Rusia será, de hecho, una admisión de la "derrota de Putin", informa la Inteligencia ucraniana*

El representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, Vadym Skibitsky, confía en que Putin no dará este paso, a pesar de las pérdidas catastróficas.

“Porque esto es, en esencia, una admisión de que sus planes, que construyeron con el inicio de la campaña, no tuvieron éxito. Y Putin no lo reconoce”, está seguro Skibitsky.


----------



## magufone (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No te he visto criticar a los fanboys -putinianos-.prorusos y demas malaje con declaraciones mucho peores.....que se os vé el plumero ...



Lo que no creo que me hayas visto escribir por aqui es lo de "balas en la cabeza".
Que quieres que pensemos los demas que no decimos eso ni por asomo?
Tu eres fanboy otan como otros son fanboys putin, ergo no critiques lo que tu si haces.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El anuncio de la movilización general en Rusia será, de hecho, una admisión de la "derrota de Putin", informa la Inteligencia ucraniana*
> 
> El representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, Vadym Skibitsky, confía en que Putin no dará este paso, a pesar de las pérdidas catastróficas.
> 
> “Porque esto es, en esencia, una admisión de que sus planes, que construyeron con el inicio de la campaña, no tuvieron éxito. Y Putin no lo reconoce”, está seguro Skibitsky.



El dia que anuncien eso, veo corriendo a Zopensky en mallas al aeropuerto de Varsovia rumbo a Gran Cayman, tu le puedes acompañar, imbecil.


----------



## El Veraz (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ocupantes rusos están tratando de restaurar los puentes dañados en la región de Kherson.*
> 
> La calidad de las obras y la seguridad en el uso de los puentes es un gran interrogante.
> 
> ...



Referencia: "En cuanto a la resistencia de diseño, de acuerdo con la tecnología, el tiempo para el secado completo del concreto es de 25 a 28 días. El requisito es para productos de concreto que realicen una función de carga". Que algunos piensan que esto se "repara rápidamente".


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El dia que anuncien eso, veo corriendo a Zopensky en mallas al aeropuerto de Varsovia rumbo a Gran Cayman, tu le puedes acompañar, imbecil.



Mejor lo vas a acompañar tú con un bozal......chinito de MIELDA....


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al payaso le debieron dar bien por culo con las mallas puestas:



El último cartucho para liquidar Ucrania y entregársela a loas corporaciones.
Claro que, para entregar el estado tendrían que controlarlo...Ese tren ya salió.


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Joder con la Von der Palpatine… lleva unos cuantos intentos de pedir poderes extraordinarios por motivos diversos…

Hasta ahora se le ha dicho que nones, pero el día que le digan que vale por cansina nos vamos a cagar…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (24 Jul 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> nadie ve la realidad, pero pareceis de la caverna



¿La verdad cuál es exactamente? ¿En dos meses los rusos se retiran, se quedan donde están, los ucranianos contraatacan o matan a Putin? Porque de verdad, llevo tiempo leyéndote y no sé cuál es tu punto.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Referencia: "En cuanto a la resistencia de diseño, de acuerdo con la tecnología, el tiempo para el secado completo del concreto es de 25 a 28 días. El requisito es para productos de concreto que realicen una función de carga". Que algunos piensan que esto se "repara rápidamente".



Si eso es un puente de hormigon pretensado y los tendones están dañados, esos agujeros no se arreglan con parches de ferralla y hormigon. Se tapan, pero la resistencia del puente a las cargas sigue comprometida. 

Además de que Ucrania puede volver a golpearlo con precisión en cualquier momento.


----------



## magufone (24 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿La verdad cuál es exactamente? ¿En dos meses los rusos se retiran, se quedan donde están, los ucranianos contraatacan o matan a Putin? Porque de verdad, llevo tiempo leyéndote y no sé cuál es tu punto.



Que los rusos ya han perdido, básicamente.
Hagan lo que hagan y conquisten lo que conquisten.
Da igual que en unos meses Zelensky se pasee por Moscu vestido de Napoleón o por Londres en chandal y sin afeitar. Rusia ha perdido aunque gane. Y pronto pandemia mortal sin muertos con la viruela del homo.
No dependemos del gas ruso en Europa y por eso la pajaraleyden pide racionar... Pero no dependemos del gas ruso y qatar o argelia prooverán. Racionamos pero nos sobra, que quede claro.
Asi esta el tema.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Se ha pasado 3 pueblos. Aprecio sus comentarios pero aquí creo que se le ha ido de las manos. Aquí en España no hace mucho se dijo en un grupo de WhatsApp de exmilitares franquistas que había que fusilar a 26 millones de hijos de puta. Si eso es execrable, lo suyo también.



Yo no los llamaría militares franquistas, sino militares de la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*La invasión de Ucrania es "una guerra contra unidad de Europa", denuncia presidente alemán.*
La guerra que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin lleva adelante contra Ucrania es también "una guerra contra la unidad de Europa", indicó este domingo el mandatario alemán Frank-Walter Steinmeier.

"La guerra que Putin lleva adelante contra Ucrania es también una guerra contra la unidad de Europa. No debemos dejarnos dividir, no debemos dejar destruir la gran obra de una Europa unidad que hemos iniciado de manera tan prometedora", dijo Steinmeier en un discurso en Paderborn (oeste).

"Esta guerra no concierne solo el territorio de Ucrania. Toca el doble fundamento común de nuestros valores y nuestro orden pacífico", agregó.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Jul 2022)

*Tres meses en las mazmorras de la policía política ucraniana * 







Larissa fue policía en Jarkov y sirvió fielmente a Ucrania durante 18 años. Pero cuando en 2014 empezó el Golpe de Estado en Kiev, ella y su familia, así como la gran mayoría de los habitantes de la ciudad, empezaron a preocuparse. Incluso antes de la masacre de Odesa, la población proclamó la República Popular de Jarkov e izó la bandera rusa sobre la administración del Consejo Regional, comprometiéndose firmemente a unirse a la Federación Rusa.
El levantamiento fue aplastado a sangre y fuego por las fuerzas de seguridad y la llegada a la ciudad de cientos de fanáticos fascistas, dirigidos por Andrei Biletsky, futuro comandante del regimiento neonazi Azov, pero también por Igor Mosiychuk, esbirro del partido Pravy Sektor, y por supuesto por las fuerzas de la policía política ucraniana, el SBU. El ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Arsen Avakov, también tiene una enorme responsabilidad por lo ocurrido en esta ciudad, y en muchas otras del este del país.
Larissa fue testigo de todos estos acontecimientos y, tras llevar ayuda humanitaria durante mucho tiempo al Donbas ocupado, fue finalmente detenida en marzo de 2015, junto con su hijo, y fue innoblemente torturada durante 3 meses en una de las cárceles secretas del SBU. Durante tres horas y media, aceptó contarnos su historia. Se sumergió en el corazón del terror ucraniano, bajo palizas, torturas psicológicas y físicas, chantajes e incluso mentiras y la negación absoluta del propio principio de libertad de pensamiento.
La revuelta de la ciudad de Jarkov, reprimida con sangre y terror. Larissa nos recibe en su tienda, ya que desde 2016 está refugiada en Donetsk. Es una mujer que a primera vista parece frágil. Se notan las secuelas de las terribles pruebas que ha vivido, pero en su interior arde un fuego que ni siquiera las torturas y humillaciones que ha sufrido han podido apagar. Madre y abuela, no era una combatiente de la resistencia y no participó en ninguna conspiración contra Ucrania, pero desaprobaba profundamente lo que había sido de Ucrania y, como mujer policía, también pensaba en términos de la ley, dice:
“Nací durante la Unión Soviética, en Minsk, porque mi padre era soldado y nos desplazábamos mucho. Finalmente nos instalamos en Jarkov, donde me casé y tuve a mis hijos. Me escandalicé, al igual que todos los que me rodeaban, por los acontecimientos de Maidan, todo era totalmente ilegal y violaba la constitución del país. Como lanzaban cócteles molotov a las fuerzas del orden, vi las imágenes de esas berkuts ardiendo como antorchas, la devastación causada en la capital, la destrucción y el saqueo. El nuevo gobierno que surgió después fue a su vez ilegal, nacido de esta locura y nacido con sangre”.
“En toda la ciudad la gente se apresuró a salir a la calle, a protestar. La gente era entusiasta, pacífica, y después de que Crimea pasara a formar parte de Rusia, pensamos que nosotros también teníamos que separarnos de un país que se había vuelto completamente loco. Mis abuelos lucharon en la Gran Guerra Patriótica, no podíamos entender que estos nazis pudieran gobernar en Ucrania, imponer su ideología y entendí que en 1945 no habíamos aplastado totalmente a esta gente”.
“Hoy en el mundo, en Ucrania y en los Estados Unidos, el nazismo hace estragos, ¿cómo no reaccionar y cómo no entender en Occidente? Y entonces vimos llegar a cientos de fascistas del Maidan, con armas, con uniformes negros, fuerzas del SBU y gente que venía del oeste de Ucrania, con Biletsky y Mosiychuk. Rápidamente dispararon en la calle y ya en abril asesinaron a tres personas”.
“El terror se extendió, la ciudad de Jarkov, que tanto amo, estaba bajo el control de estos bandidos. Fueron ellos los que motivaron la destrucción del monumento a Lenin. No le tengo especial cariño al personaje, pero es nuestra historia, no se puede recortar todo y es despreciable combatir la memoria, la cultura y las civilizaciones. Yo mismo soy un hablante de ruso, no hablo ucraniano, puedo entenderlo, apenas puedo leerlo, pero en toda la ciudad nuestro idioma es el ruso. Así que prohibir nuestra historia, nuestra lengua, los partidos políticos y luego usar una violencia terrible contra la población no era aceptable”.
Es intervenida por el SBU y detenida sin motivo por sus opiniones políticas. Larissa continúa su historia, a veces temblando ligeramente mientras habla, pero cuanto más avanza en ella, más se nos revela su fuerza moral y mental.
Escuchamos que su historia se desarrolla ante nosotros con precisión, numerosos detalles puntuados por reflexiones y consideraciones sobre los derechos humanos y la humanidad que nadie en Occidente podría contradecir. Vamos de sorpresa en sorpresa escuchándola, porque aún con la experiencia de los testimonios de torturados que ya he apuntado, nos sigue sorprendiendo relatando hechos atroces y nuevos de los que nunca había oído hablar:
“No hice resistencia armada, tenía mi opinión y no podía permanecer indiferente, así que empecé a llevar ayuda al Donbas. Fue horrible ver a la fuerza aérea ucraniana y a su artillería disparando contra civiles en Lugansk o Donetsk. Recuerdo a una mujer moribunda destrozada por un proyectil, esa imagen se me ha quedado grabada. Nuestros canales de televisión mostraban imágenes sin comentar, ninguna denuncia de lo que estaba ocurriendo, así que decidí recoger lo que podía a mi alrededor, yo también tenía un buen sueldo, y empecé a llevar ayuda a la retaguardia, para la gente, para los ancianos y los civiles”.
“Fui a Mariupol, Avdeevka, otras ciudades del Donbas, llevamos lo que pudimos en coche, pan, medicinas, ropa, comida, lo que pudimos. Fue terrible ver eso, e incluso escuché que en una aldea tres ancianos murieron de hambre. No había nada, las pensiones estaban cortadas por Kiev, era aterrador. Hice mi último viaje en diciembre de 2014, pasando los controles, pero no podía sospechar que ya llevaba mucho tiempo con los micrófonos. Cuando me detuvieron en marzo de 2015, llevaban seis meses escuchando mis conversaciones telefónicas, según me dijeron después. Vinieron a detener a mi hijo primero, yo vivía con mi otro hijo en otro piso. Yo vivía en el noveno piso, y arrestaron a otras dos personas sólo en mi edificio”.
“Se produjo una oleada de detenciones en toda la ciudad, una redada, no sé cuántas personas, docenas, cientos. Estas represiones políticas fueron realmente a gran escala. Vinieron catorce de ellos. Catorce para agarrarme y no tuve tiempo de abrir la puerta antes de que ya la hubieran derribado. Algunos llevaban uniformes del SBU, otros iban de paisano, iban armados, se repartieron por el piso y me detuvieron. Algunos gritaban, otros preguntaban con calma. En un momento dado me pidieron que saliera al pasillo e inmediatamente después encontraron una granada en el maletero de mi nieta de 12 años… Por supuesto, fueron ellos los que la pusieron allí, yo negué tener armas, pero dijeron que era un terrorista y que estaba minando la seguridad del Estado. Encontré fuerzas para bromear y les dije que había comprado la granada para ponerla en esta bota forrada para protegerla del ataque de la polilla… Comprendieron entonces que no obtendrían nada de mí. Había pedido un abogado, estaban filmando con una gran cámara, me dijeron que no tenía derecho a un abogado, siendo un enemigo de Ucrania. Luego me llevaron a las instalaciones del SBU y comenzó el infierno”.
*En el infierno de la tortura, el chantaje y las mazmorras del SBU*
El resto de la historia de Larissa nos sumergirá en la pura maldad, porque aunque su detención fue más corta que la de otros presos políticos a los que entrevisté, Larissa fue maltratada casi todos los días de su encarcelamiento en esta prisión secreta del SBU en Jarkov, de marzo a mayo de 2015, y luego estuvo recluida en otras dos prisiones entre mayo de 2015 y finales de enero de 2016:
“Me llevaron a las instalaciones del SBU y mi primer interrogatorio fue realmente terrible, duró 37 horas sin parar, me impidieron dormir y me llovieron las preguntas más absurdas. Los agentes del SBU se turnaron, perdí la noción del tiempo y dejé de ser yo misma después de ese trato. Mi hijo había sido detenido sólo para presionarme. Fue golpeado salvajemente durante horas, era un cuerpo ensangrentado, magullado e irreconocible. Le rompieron las costillas y también las manos y me amenazaron con que si no confesaba todo lo que querían, le volverían a pegar. Es una terrible tortura para una madre ser chantajeada tan cruelmente”.
“Finalmente me metieron en una cárcel y me derrumbé en un profundo sueño. Cuando volví en sí, estaba en una celda con una docena de nosotros. Había varias celdas contiguas, quizás había 70 desgraciados como yo aquí. Cada día nos sacaban, nos llevaban a un nuevo interrogatorio, siempre con mentiras, presiones, humillaciones, amenazas. Teníamos poca comida, sopa y pan y las condiciones eran terribles, era realmente la antesala de la muerte. Los hombres y las mujeres estaban separados. En una celda contigua, cuando no estaban los guardias, podíamos hablar con presos de otros calabozos. Los hombres eran los que peor estaban, con camas sin colchones ni almohadas. Algunos de ellos resultaron heridos y no recibieron ningún tratamiento. A veces nos llevaban al paseo marítimo, que no era más que un pequeño patio rodeado de muros. Recuerdo el 8 de mayo de 2015, cuando para celebrar la Victoria cantamos canciones patrióticas de la época. Estaban furiosos, pero ¿qué podían hacernos más terrible que lo que ya habían hecho?”
“Amenazaron con atacar a mi madre de 84 años e incluso a mi nieta de 12 años. Este chantaje no funcionó, dije que podían hacer lo que quisieran. Me acusaron de cosas absurdas, como que era un espía que podía ver las idas y venidas de los aviones militares ucranianos desde mi balcón, que pasaba información a los rusos… Respondí que eso era absurdo, pero siguieron intentando hacerme firmar una confesión delirante. También me dijeron que si les entregaba nuestros pisos (el mío y el de mi hijo), podría quedar libre, o que también podía pagar una gran suma de dinero que provocaría mi liberación. Le contesté que no había ninguna ley que me obligara a hacerlo, que era un chantaje y un robo. Al final intervino un fiscal que conocía por mis años de servicio en la administración policial”.
“Pero no fui liberada. Me golpearon, me acusaron y amenazaron constantemente. Finalmente me juzgaron una vez, fue una farsa de juicio, me dijeron que me liberarían, lo que por supuesto fue una mentira para ilusionarme y luego quebrarme. Todas las falsas acusaciones contra mí fueron validadas, pero la verdad es que fueron sólo mis opiniones políticas las que me trajeron aquí. ¿Es esto normal en un país civilizado? Fue entonces cuando me trasladaron por la noche para que nadie pudiera verme en la calle, ni ver que había personas ilegalmente encarceladas allí, me trasladaron a una prisión de Poltava. Me quedé allí hasta octubre, estuve encerrada con mujeres que en parte eran presas de derecho común, había incluso asesinas, pero también presas políticas como yo. Me quedé allí hasta mi segundo juicio, en octubre de 2015, que me condenó a un año en el campo. Me enviaron a esta última, en una ciudad del centro de Ucrania. Luego me liberaron a finales de enero de 2016, y pude volver a mi casa en Jarkov, mi hijo había estado en el campo durante cinco años”.
*Huyendo hacia la libertad… en Rusia y el Donbas*
Tortura psicológica, intentos de estafa de sus bienes y dinero, chantaje y amenazas de dañar a su familia, incluidos los ancianos y los niños, nunca había oído una historia de horrores como ésta y, sobre todo, durante un período tan largo. Durante tres meses de intensos interrogatorios, nos encontramos aquí claramente con lo que conocía y cometía la Gestapo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, con la misma intensidad de violencia bárbara y gratuita. ¿Cómo es posible que este “delito de opinión” dure 5 minutos ante los medios de comunicación occidentales, estas famosas “democracias” de la Unión Europea? ¿Cómo se puede justificar el apoyo a Ucrania en estas condiciones? Porque la pregunta es importante, ¿lo sabían los de arriba? Sí, porque he recogido testimonios de prisioneros que fueron interrogados en su intercambio por personas de la Cruz Roja, la ONU y la OSCE. Larissa llegó a casa aturdida de semejante detención, de semejante pesadilla despierta. Pero sus problemas no terminaron, como relata en el resto de su historia:
“Volvía a casa, después de haber perdido mi trabajo, mi hijo en la cárcel, mi nieta a la que cuidar. Un día me encontré con el fiscal que había investigado mi caso, fue en la calle. Me reconoció y se acercó a mí. Se disculpó mil veces, diciéndome que se había visto obligado a llevar el juicio de tal o cual manera. Que le habían dictado lo que debía escribir en los documentos, todo estaba ya decidido. Me advirtió que estaba de nuevo en el punto de mira del SBU, que pronto vendrían a por mí. Me aconsejó que huyera. Enseguida comprendí que debía hacerlo y, gracias a mis amigos y conocidos, pude pagar a un contrabandista para que cruzara la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia, que no está muy lejos de Jarkov. Tuve que pagar una gran cantidad de dinero y me escondieron en el maletero de un coche”.
“Así es como acabé en Kursk. Me quedé en la estación durante 24 horas. Llamé a otros amigos y a mi hermana que vive en Moscú. Miraba al suelo totalmente demacrada, lo único que me quedaba era el bolso… toda una vida para acabar con un bolso, era lo único que tenía, pero era libre, ¡por fin! Pedí a mis parientes que pusieran a mi nieta en un avión y la enviaran a Moscú. Vine a conocerla y recibí el estatus de refugiado político e incluso asistencia. Pero debido a la ley y al hecho de que Rusia y Ucrania no estaban en guerra, temí que mi nieta pudiera ser atacada, y exigí que fuera devuelta a Ucrania a través de los tribunales. Me dije a mí misma que el único lugar en el que no podía llegar el derecho internacional… eran las dos repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, que no estaban reconocidas por nadie.”
“Era consciente de que me iba a un teatro de guerra, pero finalmente decidí instalarme allí. Llegué a Donetsk en mayo de 2016. La gente me pareció estupenda, la mentalidad es ligeramente diferente a la de Jarkov, pero sigue siendo muy cercana. Algunas personas me encontraron un piso modesto en el que sólo pagaba los servicios públicos. Otros me encontraron cosas, entre ellas una sartén que me sirvió durante mucho tiempo para hacer de todo, no tenía ni sartén ni tetera, ¡así que hasta para hacer té!”
“Me arremangué, trabajé duro y ahora tengo mi propio negocio aquí. Mi hijo fue finalmente liberado tras su condena. Sigue en Jarkov, donde también ayuda a los civiles que carecen de todo en el frente, ya que la ciudad está siendo atacada por las tropas rusas. Después de la guerra, no sé si volveré a Jarkov, sigue siendo mi ciudad, tengo lazos allí, pero en Donetsk ahora también es mi hogar, estoy muy agradecida a la gente de Donbas por ayudarme tanto. Deseo la victoria de Rusia y del Donbass y que estos nazis sean destruidos, pero también que cuentes todo esto a la mayor cantidad de gente posible, la gente debe saber todo esto. Estos criminales y verdugos, estos políticos y soldados de Ucrania tendrán que responder de sus actos ante la justicia de los hombres. Hay que machacar y por eso estoy contando mi historia desde entonces, todo esto tiene que ser conocido, en la medida de lo posible, en todos los idiomas, porque mi caso no es aislado, y voy a intentar convencer a la gente que conozco, que ha sido torturada, para que hable con vosotros. Tienen miedo porque a menudo tienen familia todavía en Ucrania, puedes imaginar lo que el SBU podría hacer a sus parientes”.
Larissa sobrevivió a las cárceles del SBU, su historia en Occidente obviamente no interesará a nadie, y sin embargo es sólo una de las miles de personas en toda Ucrania que fueron detenidas, torturadas y maltratadas por la terrible policía política ucraniana. Pronto publicaremos su testimonio en vídeo en varias partes con subtítulos, nadie puede inventar esas cosas y nadie puede discutir la veracidad de sus declaraciones. Lo peor es pensar que los gobiernos occidentales, y el francés en particular, al apoyar a Ucrania desde el principio, han sido cómplices de todos estos crímenes, cometidos en nombre de la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN y en la Unión Europea, y para que los oligarcas, los grupos de presión y los intereses extranjeros, especialmente los anglosajones, puedan despedazar a este país y golpear a Rusia.
Larissa concluyó diciendo que se hará justicia, que todo saldrá bien y que la victoria será inevitablemente para Rusia. A la pregunta de si votará en un referéndum por la integración en la Federación Rusa, respondió: “Por supuesto que sí, y para Rusia por supuesto”.
—https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/...de-tortures-dans-les-cachots-du-sbu-a-Jarkov/


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay que prohibir nada, unicamente disolver el ineficiente sistema autonomico, no quedan competencias que transferir, que un voto en Bilbao valga lo mismo que en Cadiz y que un voto en Barcelona valga exactamente lo mismo que en Badajoz, democracia de la de verdad !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134248
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134249



orujero, al ignore


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (24 Jul 2022)

El ejército Ucraniano o lo poco que queda de él está siendo sistemáticamente destruido a un nivel que creo que no se ha visto nunca a lo largo de la historia, no hay grandes batallas como en las grandes guerras... lo que hay es un uso de misiles de precisión y de machaque de artillería que durante 4 meses sin parar tritura todo objetivo militar.

Usando una estrategia similar a la utilizada en Siria están literalmente desmilitarizando el segundo ejército europeo, miles de millones invertidos, decenas de miles de horas de entrenamiento y de formación impartidas por lo mejor de lo mejor en tácticas Otan, están siendo barridos sin compasión y a un ritmo que puede parecer lento pero únicamente lo parece porque Rusia no quiere conquistar territorio, quiere recuperar Ucrania y para eso no debe arrasarla(que podría sin duda).

Cuando algunos se den cuenta de la estrategia que utilizan será tan tarde que no quedará nada con lo que ir a negociar la rendición.

P.d. no parece que les falten ni misiles, ni proyectiles de artillería, y cito a Vladimir "ni si quiera hemos empezado nada serio en Ucrania".


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski afirma que sus tropas avanzan sobre Jersón*
> 
> Leópolis (Ucrania), 24 jul (EFE).- Las tropas ucranianas están avanzando hacia Jersón, según declaraciones del presidente del país, Volodímir Zelenski, acerca de la situación en esa región del sureste del país, bajo control ruso desde el inicio de la invasión.
> 
> ...



el humorista decadente en su alcantarilla de Kiev, con la nariz manchada de blanco, en su cabeza suena de puta madre, contraataque a Jersón, suena la sirena de bombardeo, despierta y se mete debajo de la mesa con su cajita llena de polvo blanco y con una cruz gamada de nàcar


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*Cinco meses de campaña militar rusa en Ucrania sin que se perfile un vencedor.*
La campaña militar lanzada por *Rusia en Ucrania hace hoy cinco meses* se ha convertido contra todo pronóstico inicial en una extenuante lucha de desgaste debido a la resistencia de Ucrania, apoyada por Occidente, en la que de momento no se perfila un vencedor.

Según el Estado Mayor General de Ucrania, tras los avances de las tropas rusas que en las últimas semanas les permitieron hacerse con el control de prácticamente la totalidad de la región oriental la situación en los frentes se ha estabilizado, informa Efe.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia confirmó indirectamente esa evaluación en su parte de hoy, en el que se limita a informar de acciones de la aviación y de ataques con misiles y fuego de artillería contra posiciones de las tropas ucranianas, sin mencionar avance alguno de sus fuerzas de tierra.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Buffff menuda basura toda junta. Cuando la creencia en seres imaginarios se extrapola a la vida real, vienen los problemas. Y así llevamos siglos y siglos



Es cierto , pero irrelevante . La creencia en seres imaginarios es parte de la naturaleza humana . 
Los judios representan solo el 0.02 % de la poblacion mundial . Un porcentaje extremadamente bajo para ser un problema 
Si el mundo es una put%$#a mierda la culpa es del 99.98 % restante


----------



## Yomateix (24 Jul 2022)

Lo curioso es lo poco que se habla de que un periodista Español (y que no les importe ni a sus propios compañeros de los medios) lleve tantos meses detenido sin una sola prueba. Al ritmo que vamos son capaces de encarcelarlo de por vida sin una sola prueba o que muera accidentalmente.....pero no pasa nada, porque son los buenos y los buenos puedes llegar a hacer cualquier barbaridad y con soltar que son pro rusos, espias o enemigos pagados por los Rusos, todo vale y se aplaude aunque no exista ni una sola prueba.

Claro que si, una de las grandes medidas de que la invasión Rusa pierda fuelle y a Ucrania le vaya tan bien son la detención de supuestos agentes Rusos en Europa ¿Que podían hacer en Europa? Si, verdaderamente significativo, más seguro que las sanciones, el envio de más y más millones, la contratación de mercenarios, el envio de soldados de otros paises como si fuesen mercenarios, la ingente cantidad de armamento que se ha enviado.....Al ritmo que vamos cualquiera puede ser considerado espia, detenido y encarcelado....ha quedado claro que en la tierra de la democracia y los derechos humanos, el presentar pruebas es irrelevante....o no, dependiendo de quien se trate. Y lo han detenido recientemente, solo lleva 5 meses en la cárcel sin poder contactar con nadie y sin que se haya mostrado ni una sola prueba, que sería lo mínimo antes de meter a alguien 5 meses en la cárcel sin darle posibilidad de defenderse.

¿Alguien duda de que si hubiese una sola prueba ya la hubiesen mostrado para así poder culpar a Rusia? Pero claro, 5 meses después.......ya puede haber de todo y más sin saber lo que le pueden haber hecho al pobre para que diga lo que sea, cierto o no. Al menos ahora parece que ya puede hablar con un abogado y recibir cartas...devolverlas por lo que se ve ni eso.


*El jefe de los servicios secretos británicos acusa sin pruebas al periodista Pablo González de ser un espía ruso*

Durante la celebración del Foro de Seguridad de Aspen en Estados Unidos, el máximo responsable del MI6 británico ha asegurado que la capacidad del espionaje ruso en Europa se ha reducido gracias a la expulsión de 400 espías del continente. Pero también *ha hablado de detenciones de agentes rusos y ha puesto al periodista Pablo González como ejemplo*.

En una intervención durante el Foro de Seguridad que se celebra en Aspen (Colorado, EEUU), Moore también se ha referido a las detenciones de agentes rusos de inteligencia como* una de las medidas que han permitido que la invasión rusa de Ucrania esté "perdiendo fuelle".*

Entre esas detenciones, el jefe de los espías británicos ha mencionado al periodista español Pablo González, que *lleva encerrado en una prisión polaca desde el 28 de febrero.*

"Dos de ellos [espías rusos] han sido arrestados recientemente. *Uno de ellos se hace pasar por periodista español, un tipo llamado González Yagüe*. Estaba tratando de entrar a Ucrania para ser parte de los esfuerzos desestabilizadores [rusos]", ha afirmado Moore sin dar ninguna explicación más y sin aportar pruebas o datos que avalen que el reportero es un espía.

*González: cinco meses en prisión sin que hayan trascendido las pruebas*

El jefe del MI6 no ha sido la primera autoridad que ha hablado públicamente del caso de Pablo González y lo ha acusado de espionaje sin aportar pruebas. Desde que fuera detenido el 28 de febrero en la frontera entre Polonia y Ucrania, tanto autoridades extranjeras como *el presidente del Gobierno o el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores se han referido a los cargos de espionaje* con los que Polonia acusa al periodista español, pero nadie ha podido aportar una prueba o hacer referencia a qué clase de materiales o documentos se le incautaron y lo condujeron a prisión.

En los cinco meses que González lleva encarcelado ha pasado de la más absoluta incomunicación a poder recibir cartas y tener un abogado que le defienda. Sin embargo, el periodista español sigue en prisión provisional, *sin que se haya celebrado un juicio y sin que su defensa haya podido acceder a todo el expediente del caso.

*
Edito, en noticiasdevarra.com he leido esto, que me ha chocado por el lenguaje.

El bastard británico no ha dado más explicaciones ni ha aportado datos o pruebas que avalen esa gravísima acusación. Prepotencia y malevolencia de quien practica a diario actividades delictivas ligadas a servicios de inteligencia, como lo más normal del mundo. Esto no es una novela de John Le Carré ni una película de espías y servicios secretos canallescos

Algún funcionario bellaquito de la Embajada británica se estará riendo a carcajadas con un yintonis en la mano si por casualidad lee esto, que lo dudo. Otro nivel el suyo. Y si la justicia polaca está actuando, es más a favor de una de las partes beligerantes, los británicos, suministrándoles información y pruebas de las que carece el Gobierno español y sobre todo el acusado y sus defensas, que en el colmo de la indefensión no han podido acceder a las actuaciones. Un detenido desde el mes de febrero que no sabe en qué se basan las acusaciones que pesan sobre él. 

De este modo González se encuentra *en una situación extrema de indefensión que propicia la fabricación de pruebas por parte de urdidores profesionales como son los británicos*, que tienen en su palmarés auténticas infamias. Y el fulano este, al Moore me refiero, hace correr su canallada no en un periódico regional, sino en un foro internacional en el que todos están muy convencidos de todo, con lo que tiene asegurada la repercusión de su acusación condenatoria. Un delito (presunto, pero manifiesto) impune el del británico, que contribuye a poner en tela de juicio todo un sistema. La guerra en Ucrania no lo justifica todo, pero parece ser que sí, y esa es una de sus graves consecuencias: valores éticos y principios jurídicos se están ya subvirtiendo con vocación de futuro. ¿El mundo que viene? Este.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

*El primer ministro israelí avisa a Rusia de un deterioro de relaciones si cierra la Agencia Judía.*

El primer ministro de Israel, Yair Lapid, ha avisado este domingo a Rusia de que los planes de Moscú para prohibir las actividades de la Agencia Judía en la Federación Rusa tendrán un "grave" impacto en las relaciones bilaterales. "Las relaciones con Rusia son importantes para Israel. Pero la comunidad judía en Rusia es grande, es importante y sale a relucir en cada discusión diplomática que mantenemos con el Gobierno de Moscú", ha explicado Lapid para quien el cierre de las oficinas es "un hecho grave que afectaría a nuestras relaciones", agregó. Estos comentarios tienen lugar después de que el Ministerio de Justicia de Rusia denunciara que la Agencia Judía, responsable entre otras actividades de la promoción de la emigración a Israel, estaría recogiendo de modo ilegal información sobre ciudadanos rusos.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Yo no los llamaría militares franquistas, sino militares de la OTAN.



Esa carcundia retirada, por tiempo y por convicción, eran franquistas antes de su bautismo y limpieza de pecados OTANica


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Otro batallón ukro que se niega a combatir



@NPI


----------



## Saturnin (24 Jul 2022)

Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.












Meloni asegura que un gobierno de derecha en Italia no supone una amenaza para Europa


La líder del partido Hermanos de Italia, Giorgia Meloni, ha asegurado que un gobierno de derecha...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que los rusos han dado descanso a gran parte de sus tropas, quedan de reten algunas, los de las republicas y los mercenarios y con eso van tirando.

Según un coronel USAno eso quiere decir que se preparan para una gran ofensiva ¿Kharkov por el norte u Odessa por el sur, no lo sabe o adivina?. Supongo, digo yo, que tendremos que esperar un poco para verlo, desde luego forzados no van.

Recibimiento de las tropas a partir de minuto 1:36
Clip 1#
Kuban
Clip 2#
Novosibirsk
Clip 3#
Yakutia
Clip 4#
Crimea


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Kherson ocupado ahora está cortado del suministro de armas pesadas y vehículos blindados, lo que contribuye al éxito de la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,* dijo el diputado del consejo regional Serhii Khlan.
> 
> Según él, esto fue posible después de los ataques exitosos de los defensores ucranianos contra los puentes estratégicamente importantes para el enemigo.
> 
> ...



En la foto han tachado donde ponía "800 Km."


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Rusia e Israel están condenados a enemistarse por la enorme cantidad de exiliados rusohebreos que han llegado a Tel-Aviv desde febrero. Casi será considerada la oficiosa capital de la oposición a Putin.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Esa carcundia retirada, por tiempo y por convicción, eran franquistas antes de su bautismo y limpieza de pecados OTANica



Franco murió hace casi 50 años, estos han desarrollado la mayor parte de su carrera dentro de la OTAN.

Tampoco es que sean fundadores de la OTAN, pues esos desarrollaron la mayor parte de su carrera en el ejército nazi. Ahora si usted cree que pertenecer a una organización nazi puede limpiar los pecados franquistas...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es cierto , pero irrelevante . La creencia en seres imaginarios es parte de la naturaleza humana .
> Los judios representan solo el 0.02 % de la poblacion mundial . Un porcentaje extremadamente bajo para ser un problema
> Si el mundo es una put%$#a mierda la culpa es del 99.98 % restante



De irrelevante nada. No hay nada más relevante en la historia de la humanidad que la guerra entre diferentes religiones o guerras por imposición de una de ellas sobre las demás. Y no juegue con las cifras de población sin aplicar también el porcentaje de poder de decisión de esa población sobre el resto, no haga trampas.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

Pues qu


Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la líder del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



Pues que pensabas, la ultraderecha en Europa es una creación de los mismos que han provocado la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Coño, compañero.



De la UC.


----------



## cobasy (24 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los otros dos también eran dobles…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134115



Ja ja ja los que ven dobles y sus amigos nos gobiernan...en esta charada y por culpa de unos chalados muere gente y el mundo se va a pique!!!
Surrealista si no fuese tétrico.


----------



## kopke (24 Jul 2022)

Puente de Jersón.

Resuelto.

Coste de la reparación: cuatro rublos y unas horas de trabajo de obreros Paco.

Coste de los misilazos: una millonada.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la líder del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...




Pero tu eres consciente de lo que le pasaría a cualquier pais otánico que se salga de la fila? No ves lo que les pasa a los ukros por salirse de "su" fila? Pues aquí lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)

Si las sanciones estuviesen haciendo a Rusia más fuerte como aseguran los prorrusos, no habría más que quitarlas para debilitar a Rusia.

Y si no se está haciendo sino que las sanciones van a más, es porque funcionan.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



El ppsoe es izquierda y estos también 
Globalismo 2.0


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> China responde con categórico rechazo a la aprobación del plan de Japón para verter agua radiactiva de Fukushima al océano
> 
> 
> El país nipón "seguramente pagará el precio de su comportamiento irresponsable y dejará una mancha en la historia", advierte el gigante asiático.
> ...



No puedo acceder, me redirige a mi propio ordenador.


----------



## Saturnin (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues qu
> 
> 
> Pues que pensabas, la ultraderecha en Europa es una creación de los mismos que han provocado la guerra en Ucrania.



*No me extrañaría el sistema intenta controlar todas las opciones políticas.*


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> De irrelevante nada. No hay nada más relevante en la historia de la humanidad que la guerra entre diferentes religiones o guerras por imposición de una de ellas sobre las demás. Y no juegue con las cifras de población sin aplicar también el porcentaje de poder de decisión de esa población sobre el resto, no haga trampas.



Si los judíos, siendo un porcentaje tan bajo de la población mundial, tienen la importancia histórica que tienen, o resultan tan numerosos entre los intelectuales, pensadores, artistas, o líderes de masas desde tiempo inmemorial, por algo será.


----------



## thanos2 (24 Jul 2022)

Como llegue el otoño (que es lo nosotros conocemos como invierno), los rusos arrasarán con todo. No van a dejar que llegue el invierno, porque en invierno se tendrán que centrar en poner a los capturados a construir los conductos que se llevarán el gas hacia Asia, dejando a Europa en una edad de hielo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Franco murió hace casi 50 años, estos han desarrollado la mayor parte de su carrera dentro de la OTAN.
> 
> Tampoco es que sean fundadores de la OTAN, pues esos desarrollaron la mayor parte de su carrera en el ejército nazi. Ahora si usted cree que una organización nazi puede limpiar los pecados franquistas...



Bueno, le voy a dar una noticia, espero que esté preparado... *El FRANQUISMO no desapareció con la muerte de Franco. *Lo que hizo la OTAN fue blanquear a toda esta carcundia hija de la dictadura, la cantera franquista preparada para asegurar que todo estuviera bien atado en su rama militar. Había más ramas


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Franco murió hace casi 50 años, estos han desarrollado la mayor parte de su carrera dentro de la OTAN.
> 
> Tampoco es que sean fundadores de la OTAN, pues esos desarrollaron la mayor parte de su carrera en el ejército nazi. Ahora si usted cree que una organización nazi puede limpiar los pecados franquistas...




Joer ... tu no eres español, no? En España los oficios de militar, juez, notario, registrador de la propiedad, banquero, guardia civil y policia pasan de padres a hijos. Son unas castas bastante endogámicas. Y como comprenderás un padre franquista educa a su hijo de la única manera que sabe: en el franquismo sociológico (carcas, católicos y reaccionarios). Alguno mandará a tomar por culo al padre, pero los menos: de un cenutrio asilvestrao suele salir otro cenutrio asilvestrao .....


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Si los judíos, siendo un porcentaje tan bajo de la población mundial, tienen la importancia histórica que tienen, o resultan tan numerosos entre los intelectuales, pensadores, artistas, o líderes de masas desde tiempo inmemorial, por algo será.



No les quito mérito, es más, les doy la importancia en la historia de la humanidad que el conforero clapham les estaba negando, y no sé con qué objetivo, por porcentaje de población. Y no siga por ese camino porque me lo conozco...


----------



## Caracalla (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué la industria textil, que fue la base del imperio holandés, no se desarrolló en España que era el origen de la materia prima (lana)?
> 
> No busques fuera lo que tenemos dentro.



Pk nos gobernaban Alemanes y luego Franceses?


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

radium dijo:


> Los rusos ya le han pillado el truco a los HIMARS.



OK. Has batido el récord del más ridículo del mes, no creo que ya nadie te supere.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El ppsoe es izquierda y estos también
> Globalismo 2.0



Y los nazis ucros también son izquierda, no te jode.

Izquierda con posibildades de gobernar en Europa no hay.


----------



## rejon (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (24 Jul 2022)

Decían que no pero...al final es que sí.
Los barcos con grano ucraniano, serán escoltados por barcos rusos, que comprobarán su carga.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Bueno, le voy a dar una noticia, espero que esté preparado... *El FRANQUISMO no desapareció con la muerte de Franco. *Lo que hizo la OTAN fue blanquear a toda esta carcundia hija de la dictadura, la cantera franquista preparada para asegurar que todo estuviera bien atado en su rama militar. Había más ramas



El franquismo no desapareción con la muerte de Franco, como el nazismo no desapareció con la derrota alemana de 1945. Exactamente igual.

Y lo que yo le digo es que la pertenencia a una organización nazi no puede blanquear a un franquista.

A lo mejor si se hace del partido *Juche *como Cao de Benós si quedaría blanqueado. Pero con la OTAN no.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pk nos gobernaban Alemanes y luego Franceses?



Falso. Las élites castellanas desarrollaron su incipiente estado sobre dos pilares fundamentales: la religión y la limpieza de sangre. A la postre fueron las que se impusieron en toda España y aplicaron el modelo. Básicamente eran élites rentistas, extractivas y vagas que tiraron por el vater el inmenso flujo de dinero que venía de américa. Esa pasta no se usó para mejorar la vida de la chusma ni para crear nada. Al contrario, las élites castellanas veían con terror a los menestrales y las burguesías urbanas, siempre fueron y son, un tapón para las clases productivas. La Mesta fue destruir la incipiente industria del tejido y regalársela a los flamencos (con todo el valor añadido) porque no se puede permitir que se haga (mucho) más rico que tú un tipo que no es de sangre selecta y cristiano viejo.

Castilla fue lo mismo que EEUU. Unos cafres sueltos sin ninguna restricción, que acabaron generando esas elites que aun padecemos. Estupidez en estado puro.


----------



## clapham5 (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El primer ministro israelí avisa a Rusia de un deterioro de relaciones si cierra la Agencia Judía.*
> 
> El primer ministro de Israel, Yair Lapid, ha avisado este domingo a Rusia de que los planes de Moscú para prohibir las actividades de la Agencia Judía en la Federación Rusa tendrán un "grave" impacto en las relaciones bilaterales. "Las relaciones con Rusia son importantes para Israel. Pero la comunidad judía en Rusia es grande, es importante y sale a relucir en cada discusión diplomática que mantenemos con el Gobierno de Moscú", ha explicado Lapid para quien el cierre de las oficinas es "un hecho grave que afectaría a nuestras relaciones", agregó. Estos comentarios tienen lugar después de que el Ministerio de Justicia de Rusia denunciara que la Agencia Judía, responsable entre otras actividades de la promoción de la emigración a Israel, estaría recogiendo de modo ilegal información sobre ciudadanos rusos.



Elemental Mr Watson . Rusia no es Nueva York . Los sionistas rusos creen que Moscu es un barrio de Brooklyn y que pueden meter las narices en los asuntos internos de Rusia . ERROR . Bastante paciencia tiene el Zar con esta escoria


----------



## NPI (24 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> @NPI



@Impresionante ¿qué ocurre?


----------



## El_Suave (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso. Las élites castellanas desarrollaron su incipiente estado sobre dos pilares fundamentales: la religión y la limpieza de sangre. A la postre fueron las que se impusieron en toda España y aplicaron el modelo. Básicamente eran élites rentistas, extractivas y vagas que tiraron por el vater el inmenso flujo de dinero que venía de américa. Esa pasta no se usó para mejorar la vida de la chusma ni para crear nada. Al contrario, las élites castellanas veían con terror a los menestrales y las burguesías urbanas, siempre fuero y son, un tapón para las clases productivas. La Mesta fue destruir la incipiente industria del tejido y regalársela a los flamencos (con todo el valor añadido) porque no se puede permitir que se haga (mucho) más rico que tú un tipo que no es de sangre selecta y cristiano viejo.
> 
> Castilla fue lo mismo que EEUU. Unos cafres sueltos sin ninguna restricción, que acabaron generando esas elites que aun padecemos. Estupidez en estado puro.



Ah vale, que usted se ha educado en la Leyenda Negra protestante sobre España.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues ya sabes .... plantea la reforma de la constitución, consigues las mayorías necesarias, sigue los cauces legales y .... adelante. Pero por tus cojones como que no, eso es nazismo.



Nazismo reformar la constitucion ???, que a ti te encante la desigualdad entre autonomias y que los españoles de Cataluña sean segregados y tratados como ciudadanos de segunda, no significa que que no se pueda hacer, Zapatero reformo la constitucion española en una semana, para que en el estatut pudierais poner "nacion".


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

No hay carro pá tanta gente...


----------



## Impresionante (24 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Impresionante ¿qué ocurre?



Esta bien la traducción?


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y los nazis ucros también son izquierda, no te jode.
> 
> Izquierda con posibildades de gobernar en Europa no hay.



La PSOE es 100% de izquierda. La representa en todas sus facetas. Promociona una educación que genere población ignorante, quiere ruina económica para que haya que agradecerle las limosnas, es totalitario, y folla a diario con los etarras. Más de izquierda no se puede ser.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ah vale, que usted se ha educado en la Leyenda Negra protestante sobre España.



No, yo, y todos los españoles, padecemos todavía a esa gente. Aun no hemos conseguido librarnos de ellos.


----------



## niraj (24 Jul 2022)

Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам https://t.me/OpenUkraine/32706 - за что можно получить бан в чате




t.me





Sabes, a veces creo que mientras todos se sientan relajados y se regocijan de que Putin esté trabajando, y al mismo tiempo creen que en realidad hay algún tipo de "Putin colectivo", y por lo tanto, cuando Putin se haya ido, su curso continuará por sí solo.

Bueno, en la primavera de 1953, Stalin murió, ¿ y qué, Khrushchev continuó su curso? No, por supuesto. En general, tiró de una manera completamente diferente. Y últimamente, por alguna razón, estoy convencido de que él era un agente británico.

Pero no es el punto. La conclusión es lo rápido que las cosas pueden cambiar con la partida de Putin. Esto es como la situación en Ucrania antes de 24.02.22 y después de 24.02.22. De una vez todo cambió, aunque ni siquiera imaginamos lo que podría suceder en principio.

Por lo tanto, tal vez es necesario no sentarse relajado, sino de alguna manera empezar a participar y acelerar la victoria?

Personalmente, puedo decir con seguridad que ahora me niego al Servicio en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, pero cuando mi ciudad sea liberada, iré y me registraré con los Antifascista, aunque sea un soldado, aunque sea un conductor, porque no soy un militar profesional. En Resumen, donde sea que me confíen, allí iré. Y así lo harán muchos que aquí sufrieron de bandera. Así que no te preocupes por nosotros, lo intentaremos por nuestra parte.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## millie34u (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



este tal Martín es tu alter ego en twitter, ¿no?


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es cierto , pero irrelevante . La creencia en seres imaginarios es parte de la naturaleza humana .
> Los judios representan solo el 0.02 % de la poblacion mundial . Un porcentaje extremadamente bajo para ser un problema
> Si el mundo es una put%$#a mierda la culpa es del 99.98 % restante



_Es cierto , pero irrelevante . La creencia en seres imaginarios es parte de la naturaleza humana .
Los judios representan solo el 0.02 % de la poblacion mundial . Un porcentaje extremadamente bajo para ser un problema
Si el mundo es una put%$#a mierda la culpa es del 99.98 % restante_

Vaya día llevas.

Para olvidar.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Nazismo reformar la constitucion ???, que a ti te encante la desigualdad entre autonomias y que los españoles de Cataluña sean segregados y tratados como ciudadanos de segunda, no significa que que no se pueda hacer, Zapatero reformo la constitucion española en una semana, para que en el estatut pudierais poner "nacion".



Pero tu entiendes lo que lees o te imaginas cosas?



> Pues ya sabes .... plantea la reforma de la constitución, consigues las mayorías necesarias, sigue los cauces legales y .... adelante. Pero por tus cojones como que no, eso es nazismo.


----------



## NPI (24 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## niraj (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (24 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No puedo acceder, me redirige a mi propio ordenador.



@Mabuse VPN(gratuita/pago)


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1134357
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134358




Joer .... Solo faltan Jesus Gil y Ruiz Mateos ....


----------



## niraj (24 Jul 2022)

[ Photo ]
Periódico Sunday People: "Mientras Boris Johnson juega retratando a un soldado, el ejército es demasiado pequeño para luchar contra Putin". Me pregunto si entienden que si incluso gran Bretaña no puede luchar con Rusia, ¿por qué convencen a Ucrania de que su ejército puede hacerlo? (Pregunta retórica)


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> orujero, al ignore



Que falsos sois los separatistas, solo quereis aprovecharos del resto de españoles, ireis al infierno !!!.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La PSOE es 100% de izquierda. La representa en todas sus facetas. Promociona una educación que genere población ignorante, quiere ruina económica para que haya que agradecerle las limosnas, es totalitario, y folla a diario con los etarras. Más de izquierda no se puede ser.



Sánchez es un broker que han enviado sus jefes a España que para eso hicieron el golpe de estado a Rajoy .
Como está demostrando es un profesional muy eficiente a la hora de desvalijar un país y endeudarlo por generaciones .
Está haciendo el trabajo de un ejército enemigo.

De hecho Putin no fue capaz de encontrar un Sánchez y ha recurrido a las armas. 

Un broker es una *entidad o empresa financiera que ejecuta órdenes de compra y venta*; y cobra comisiones por este servicio. Un broker o corredor de bolsa cuenta con licencia para la compra y venta de acciones en los mercados bursátiles. Los traders necesitan de ellos para operar en estos mercados.


Todos los países son atacados si no se defienden ¿ por eso existen las fronteras y los ejércitos ?

No siempre se entra a sangre y fuego como en Ucrania o la que se llamó la segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos ) . Esa guerra fue un ataque contra Europa por parte de organizaciones supranacionales ( dicen que dirigidas por anglojudíos pero con ramificaciones por todo el mundo ) . Básicamente los jefes de Churchill y de Roosevelt . Unos colonizaron la India y los otros el resto del mundo incluido los países árabes productores de petróleo.
En esas tramas se engloban las guerras de Irak - Siria y de Libia .. como todo el mundo sabe.

Es parecido a lo que pasa en la bolsa. A nadie extraña la especulación y que se ataquen a empresas con el fin de apropiarse de ellas aunque sea destruyéndolas para sacar beneficio de las ruinas.

Europa está siendo atacada de nuevo con la colaboración de los políticos sicarios que nos gobiernan sea consciente o inconscientemente.
No es casualidad que elijan para destruir a un país esperpentos como Zapatero - Rajoy - Sánchez ... y tantos otros dirigentes europeos que en una empresa privada los echarían a patadas.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No puedo acceder, me redirige a mi propio ordenador.



Prueba con el VPN del Opera. Yo puede acceder así sin problemas.


----------



## NPI (24 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Esta bien la traducción?



No puedo ver el vídeo.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Como llegue el otoño (que es lo nosotros conocemos como invierno), los rusos arrasarán con todo. No van a dejar que llegue el invierno, porque en invierno se tendrán que centrar en poner a los capturados a construir los conductos que se llevarán el gas hacia Asia, dejando a Europa en una edad de hielo.



Zelensky en invierno ademas de las armas pedira gas para Kiev y la industria ucraniana, la UE enviara el 15% del gas ahorrado, como si lo viera !!!.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sánchez es un broker que han enviado sus jefes a España que para eso hicieron el golpe de estado a Rajoy .
> Como está demostrando es un profesional muy eficiente a la hora de desvalijar un país y endeudarlo por generaciones .
> Está haciendo el trabajo de un ejército enemigo.
> 
> ...



Puede ser muy bien como dices, pero a mí me cuesta verlo. Lo de ZP, Rajoy, Sánchez lo enmarco más fácilmente en la degeneración de la democracia.


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

El "doble" de Putin. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez participó junto a la ONU para negociar la paz en Bosnia


Carlos Westendorp, Alto Representante de la ONU para Bosnia, explica a laSexta Columna las labores que desempeñó junto a un jovencísimo Pedro Sánchez en Bosnia para poner fin al conflicto de la antigua Yugoslavia.




www.lasexta.com













Pedro Sánchez estuvo dos años trabajando en Bosnia junto a Westendorp


El secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, estuvo de 1997 a 1999 en Bosnia como jefe de Gabinete del alto representante de la ONU, Carlos Westendorp




thediplomatinspain.com













Los conflictos en los Balcanes. La guerra civil en Yugoslavia y los intereses externos


Introducción Luego del derrumbe del Muro de Berlín, en 1989, tres federaciones desaparecieron de la geografía euroasiática. La primera fue la Unión de Rep&uacut




www.igadi.gal





Como todo el mundo debería saber a estas alturas , *Sánchez trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia.*
Recuerden que fue el socialista Solana quien ordenó el bombardeo que llevó a la desintegración y posterior saqueo de ese país.

En realidad, la guerra de Bosnia todavía no ha acabado. Las fronteras establecidas entre los antiguos enemigos siguen ejerciendo de fría demarcación entre los que quieren una república independiente, los bosnios musulmanes, y los que desean pertenecer a Serbia o a Croacia, las potencias limítrofes.
La tensión que ser busca recrear en Cataluña y País Vasco, y en toda España, es una copia calcada de lo que se vive allí. Constantemente hurgan en el pasado, buscando pretextos para conflictos futuros. De ahí que de pronto , después de que una generación hubiese crecido sin saber quien era Franco, lo traigan a la actualidad.

¿ PARA QUIÉN TRABAJAN AMBOS ? Pues para una organización supranacional llamada socialdemocracia , también conocidos como *judíos masones* , y que llevan provocando guerras desde antes de Napoleón . Actualmente manejan la economía de occidente , que para eso ganaron la segunda guerra mundial.

Las llamadas " crisis " no son otra cosa que ordeñar la vaca cuando ya está llena. Múltiples estrategias de ingeniería financiera como las hipotecas infladas en conexión con el fondo de garantía de depósitos, hace que puedan robar impunemente con las leyes que ellos mismos crean para ese fin. 
Son los dueños de los canales de la tele y las empresas farmacéuticas que necesitan epidemias para sacar beneficios de la misma manera que la industria armamentística necesita guerras para vender armas. 

*Cae de cajón que si Hitler fuese el problema, no hacía falta destruir a un continente entero y matar a millones de inocentes.*
Tengan en cuenta que en Estados Unidos , ni siquiera hubo un atentado de la numerosa comunidad alemana que allí vive . No hacen falta misiles , ni portaaviones para atacar un país como demostraron los aviones de las torres gemelas .

Bosnia y Herzegovina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
90 % de los bosníacos son musulmanes

Sánchez recuerda al pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina con motivo de la condena a Karadzic

El presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, recordó al pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina y reconoció el trabajo de la justicia internacional con motivo de la condena a Radovan Karadzic, exlíder político serbobosnio durante la guerra de los Balcanes.
"Mi reconocimiento al trabajo de la justicia internacional. La no impunidad de los crímenes de lesa humanidad es esencial para reparar a las víctimas y evitar que atrocidades así vuelvan a repetirse", señaló el mandatario, que mostró "su recuerdo y solidaridad con todas ellas y con el pueblo de Bosnia y Herzegovina".

Bosnia, 20 años después


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede ser muy bien como dices, pero a mí me cuesta verlo. Lo de ZP, Rajoy, Sánchez lo enmarco más fácilmente en la degeneración de la democracia.



ya ! Cuesta verlo porque EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO . EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR.

( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) te recomiendo que leas el libro y se te abrirán los ojos. 









El arte de la guerra de Sun Tzu: resumen y análisis del libro


El arte de la guerra es un libro escrito por el general y estratega militar Sun Tzu hace aproximadamente 2.500 años en la antigua China. Es un tratado sobre...




www.culturagenial.com


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puede ser muy bien como dices, pero a mí me cuesta verlo. Lo de ZP, Rajoy, Sánchez lo enmarco más fácilmente en la degeneración de la democracia.



El PSOE solo tiene de socialista las siglas


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Viendo lo de estos últimos tres años. lo que Snyder haya hecho en el pasado (ahora se dedica a borrar lo que escribió) es irrelevante. En Occidente, casi todo el mundo es negociable; se puede "captar" a muchos "expertos", basta con hacerles una buena oferta.



no conozco la obra anterior de snyder pero en "el camino hacia la no libertad" se le ve tanto el cartón ideológico que es infumable. lo intenté, pero ya no estoy para pelis de buenos y malos a mis años



Spoiler



Título de la edición original: The Road to Unfreedom
Traducción del inglés: María Luisa Rodríguez Tapia
Galaxia Gutenberg, S.L.
© Timothy Snyder, 2018


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Mabuse VPN(gratuita/pago)



Nunca uso VPN, no me gustan, tengo el trauma de las antiguas muy metido en el celebro, acababan con la RAM, el ancho de banda y la paciencia. Excepto para que me paguen por usar mi ancho de banda. Gracias de todas formas.
Al final cambiando otra vez las DNS a las de OpenNic funciona otra vez.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Jul 2022)

come - mierdas


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Prueba con el VPN del Opera. Yo puede acceder así sin problemas.



Arreglado con OpenNic. Le tengo manía a las VPN.






OpenNIC Project


An organization of hobbyists who run an alternative DNS network, also provides access to domains not administered by ICANN.



www.opennic.org


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nunca uso VPN, no me gustan, tengo el trauma de las antiguas muy metido en el celebro, acababan con la RAM, el ancho de banda y la paciencia. Excepto para que me paguen por usar mi ancho de banda. Gracias de todas formas.
> Al final cambiando otra vez las DNS a las de OpenNic funciona otra vez.



Hazme caso. Bájate el Opera, y activa el botón de VPN a la izquierda de la URL. Es gratis y útil.


----------



## Caracalla (24 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Porque me insultas e intentas ofender constantemente...??
> 
> Es que no tienes educacion???
> 
> ...



Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.

De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad. 

reivindicar ese supuesto origen es la semilla de la discordia sembrada por nuestros enemigos para usarla cuando lo consideren oportuno para quitar las Canarias a España. Tras ello, los Canarios felices por su independencia verán como los nuevos amos "seguramente marroquíes" llegan a sus islas y les exterminan o les deportan a la península.

Todos los nacionalismos regionales deberían ser tratados como en Rusia y en China. Patada y al arcén si muestras un grado mínimo de deslealtad a la Madre Patria. Chechenos de Kadirov OK, ni Oygures en China ni Separatismo Siberanio en Rusia ni nada por el estilo debería existir en España. Regionalismos desde la lealtad... vale, engendros como lo que hay en Vascongadas, Cataluña o Canarios deben ser atacados y destruidos a la mayor brevedad por una cuestión de seguridad nacional y sus promotores juzgados y condenados por alta traición a cadena perpetua picando piedra en los monegros... como haría Xi Jinping.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hazme caso. Bájate el Opera, y activa el botón de VPN a la izquierda de la URL. Es gratis y útil.



Al ópera también lo tengo cruzado. Llevan lustros recomendándomelo y yo resistiendo. No le veo sentido a combatir la centralización de la red metiéndose en sitios aún más estrechos. Tampoco me gusta que sea de código cerrado.


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2022)

Putin siempre ha puesto las palabras exactas para que no haya dudas.
Dijo claramente que un mundo sin Rusia en él no es un mundo que valga la pena:

*"si alguien toma la decisión de destruir a Rusia, tenemos todo el derecho a contraatacar. *
_*Sí, sería un desastre global para la humanidad y para el mundo, pero siendo un ciudadano*_
* ruso y jefe de Rusia, quiero hacer una pregunta: "¿Qué sentido tiene el mundo sin Rusia?".*


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.
> 
> De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad.
> 
> ...



Exactamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al ópera también lo tengo cruzado. Llevan lustros recomendándomelo y yo resistiendo.



Pues la versión móvil es el mejor browser que conozco.


----------



## mazuste (24 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nunca uso VPN, no me gustan, tengo el trauma de las antiguas muy metido en el celebro, acababan con la RAM, el ancho de banda y la paciencia. Excepto para que me paguen por usar mi ancho de banda. Gracias de todas formas.
> Al final cambiando otra vez las DNS a las de OpenNic funciona otra vez.



Usa esta página y mira a ver si lo saca.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues la versión móvil es el mejor browser que conozco.



Sólo uso el móvil para navegar en situaciones desesperadas.


----------



## kraker (24 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si las sanciones estuviesen haciendo a Rusia más fuerte como aseguran los prorrusos, no habría más que quitarlas para debilitar a Rusia.
> 
> Y si no se está haciendo sino que las sanciones van a más, es porque funcionan.



Si quitan las sanciones antes del acuerdo de paz significaría admitir que Rusia ha ganado ya la guerra, y ahora mismo Europa no puede hacerlo, en 6 meses han caído 4 gobiernos europeos que estaban a favor de las sanciones


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> OK. Has batido el récord del más ridículo del mes, no creo que ya nadie te supere.



Como va el caldero del rio Ingulets ? Anteayer decíais en en el txskyfill que había 1000 efectivos atrapados, después 2.000 . Ya los han eliminado o siguen aumentando los efectivos ?

Y la contraofensiva de Kherson ?

El día que me reí más fue con las imágenes del comando que llevó un hito fronterizo por la.zona de Jarkov. Fue llegar dejar el hito, las fotos y retroceder corriendo.

Puedes ir con unos o con otros, hay libertad. Pero tragarse mentiras una tras otra solo porque son de los míos.....


----------



## Mabuse (24 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Usa esta página y mira a ver si lo saca.



Acabo el offtopic con esta reflexión de BBSero viejo.
La integración de los servicios de red en el sistema operativo permitió llevar las comunicaciones electrónicas al siguiente nivel, la censura y la cada vez más apremiante necesidad de usar añadisosen navegadores y sistemas para acceder a puntos de la red que deberían ser accesibles respecto a los acuerdos de neutralidad tecnológica supuestamente firmados no está haciendo volver a los años noventa. En la medida de lo posible voy a intentar seguir evitando el uso de añadidos a los protocolos de red para evitar aún más fallos de seguridad, obviamente para IPFS y otros nuevos protocolos es necesario hasta que se integren.


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que los rusos ya han perdido, básicamente.




A veces veo gente que *NO TIENE NI IDEA* de "_cómo está quedando el nuevo mundo que empieza_"


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Se ha pasado 3 pueblos. Aprecio sus comentarios pero aquí creo que se le ha ido de las manos. Aquí en España no hace mucho se dijo en un grupo de WhatsApp de exmilitares franquistas que había que fusilar a 26 millones de hijos de puta. Si eso es execrable, lo suyo también.









Venceréis, porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta. Pero no convenceréis, porque para convencer hay que persuadir. Y para persuadir necesitaréis algo que os falta: razón y derecho en la lucha. Me parece inútil el pediros que penséis en España. He dicho' ».

Y como el sueño de la razón produce monstruos, hénos aquí otra vez repitiendo los errores y los horrores de la histoia.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Buffff menuda basura toda junta. Cuando la creencia en seres imaginarios se extrapola a la vida real, vienen los problemas. Y así llevamos siglos y siglos



¡Vaya! ¡seres imaginarios! serán ese mismo tipo de seres en los que cree Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, que es defensor de la tradición cristiana y apreciado mundialmente por ello. Yo creo que es sincero en esto pero ¿y tú? por que eso lo sabes, sabes que apoya al cristianismo. Entonces ¿que crees, que es sencillamente un hipócrita y un farsante que usa eso para atraerse la voluntad de las masas? creo que deberías de explicárnoslo. Más que nada, es por saber si en conciencia apoyas a alguien cuando sabes que es un manipulador y un farsante, o peor, cuando, y esto según tus propias interpretaciones, cree en 'seres imaginarios', lo que debe de ser, y todo según tú, de loquero premium.

Anda, queremos 'de saber'. Retrátate.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues qu
> 
> 
> Pues que pensabas, la ultraderecha en Europa es una creación de los mismos que han provocado la guerra en Ucrania.



Desde Arendt y su teoría del "totalitarismo", fascismo y comunismo son dos monstruos gemelos frente a los que se sitúa el centro virtuoso liberal. Creo que ésa es la idea más dañina de la historiografía del último siglo. Habría que combatirla por todos los medios. El fascismo es una creación netamente liberal (vamos, que no se llevó Mussolini sobornos británicos por inclinar Italia hacia la Entente en la primera guerra mundial, y luego ayuda para mantener el Mediterráneo, desde Gibraltar a Suez, como un lacus britannicus) y Hitler un Golem que crearon para empujarlo contra la URSS pero al que la diplomacia soviética supo distraer lo suficientemente como para firmar el pacto Mólotov-Ribbentrop y, en consecuencia, perder la guerra.

Desde 1917 sólo hubo dos bandos: en un lado, la URSS; en el otro, todos los demás.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y los nazis ucros también son izquierda, no te jode.
> 
> Izquierda con posibildades de gobernar en Europa no hay.



Zelenskina tope con la izquierda









Ukrainian government launches war on workers amid Russian invasion


The International and European Trade Union Confederations are condemning new anti-union laws in Ukraine that strip workers of collective bargaining rights and open the path to confiscation of trade union property.




www.peoplesworld.org





Se carga los convenios colectivos y abre las puertas a quedarse con las propiedades de los sindicatos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Como va el caldero del rio Ingulets ? Anteayer decíais en en el txskyfill que había 1000 efectivos atrapados, después 2.000 . Ya los han eliminado o siguen aumentando los efectivos ?
> 
> Y la contraofensiva de Kherson ?
> 
> ...



Esas frases de corte-pega las podrías poner en un tampón de caucho y usarlas cada vez que la realidad te provoque ansiedad. Te ahorrarías mucho tiempo. Te ha faltado lo de "Cuando llegan a Moscú?"

Aquí estamos hablando del ridículo monumental que has hecho al contarnos que los rusos ya son capaces de interceptar HIMARS. Cuando precisamente con esos misiles están destruyendo las defensas antiaéreas de Rusia

El ministro ruso de defensa fijó como primera prioridad la interceptación de esos misiles en su reciente visita al Donbas. Lo publicó la prensa rusa. Porque todavía no son capaces.

Pero es que creerte que "los 12 misiles HIMARS' lanzados el 20 de julio contra el puente fueron interceptados al 100% es de RIDICULO RECORD GUINESS DEL MES. (los rusos publicaron los agujeros en el puente).

He conocido Pro Putines ridículos y patéticos pero ya veo que tú caso es excepcional.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Desde Arendt y su teoría del "totalitarismo", fascismo y comunismo son dos monstruos gemelos frente a los que se sitúa el centro virtuoso liberal. Creo que ésa es la idea más dañina de la historiografía del último siglo. Habría que combatirla por todos los medios. El fascismo es una creación netamente liberal (vamos, que no se llevó Mussolini sobornos británicos por inclinar Italia hacia la Entente en la primera guerra mundial, y luego ayuda para mantener el Mediterráneo, desde Gibraltar a Suez, como un lacus britannicus) y Hitler un Golem que crearon para empujarlo contra la URSS pero al que la diplomacia soviética supo distraer lo suficientemente como para firmar el pacto Mólotov-Ribbentrop y, en consecuencia, perder la guerra.
> 
> Desde 1917 sólo hubo dos bandos: en un lado, la URSS; en el otro, todos los demás.



Mussolini recibió sobornos británicos para inclinar a Italia hacia la Entente en la primera guerra mundial ?


----------



## España1 (24 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




La bruja Babayaga pidiendo poderes extra


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

Hemos comprobado con el descarado golpe de estado a Trump y el robo de las elecciones ...
que el llamado presidente de Estados Unidos no manda nada. 

que se le puede vapulear como un títere y echar de una patada en el culo. 

Por lo tanto Biden es un títere equivalente al decrépito y agónico Roosevelt que murió al poco de firmar la llamada segunda guerra mundial. 
Lo mismo Churchill un psicópata genocida en sus años mozos y anciano alcohólico y drogadicto que no sabía ni lo que firmaba .

De hecho estaba tan cargado de deudas que habría hecho cualquier cosa para salir de sus apuros económicos. 

Me sorprende que Johnson se haya ido de la primera línea porque daba por echo que ese engendro de satanás era el equivalente a Churchill. 

Con estos actores es indudable que la guerra de Ucrania es sólo el comienzo. 






__





Pedro Sánchez era Jefe de gabinete en los bombardeos a civiles en Yusgolavia


Una aclaración previa, ya que se ha difundido un error sobre el abuelo materno de Sánchez. Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón nació en Madrid el 29 de febrero de 1972. Es hijo de Pedro Sánchez Hernández (Anchuras, Ciudad Real) y de Magdalena Pérez-Castejón Barrios (Puente de Vallecas, Madrid)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mussolini recibió sobornos británicos para inclinar a Italia hacia la Entente en la primera guerra mundial ?



Por supuesto, no es ninguna novedad. Era el redactor del Avanti, el periódico del Partido Socialista Italiano, que propugnaba la neutralidad, igual que en un primer momento el gobierno liberal. Le llenaron de dinero para que promoviera la beligerancia entre la clase obrera y los militantes socialistas. Hay bibliografía para aburrir sobre ello.

Mussolini fue siempre una marioneta de los anglosajones. No se cabreó poco con ello Hitler en septiembre de 1939 cuando le dejó solo. Pero la economía italiana dependía de que el Mediterráneo siguiera siendo un mercado inglés en camino hacia sus colonias en Asia.

Y, por último, parece ser que durante la guerra mantuvo una correspondencia con Churchill que habría sido considerada alta traición para las dos partes. Que il Duce sacó copia de esa correspondencia y amenazó a Churchill si le pasaba algo. Y, vaya, le pasó a manos de unos supuestos partisanos, que no agentes del MI5.


----------



## magufone (24 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A veces veo gente que *NO TIENE NI IDEA* de "_cómo está quedando el nuevo mundo que empieza_"



Y lo estan dejando "huapo".
Lo mejor, el aplauso de los ovejos


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.
> 
> De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad.
> 
> ...



En muchas constituciones de paises de la UE, los partidos politicos independentistas o regionalistas estan prohibidos y no pasa nada.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero la noticia es muy importante. Están diciendo por primera vez que van a por un cambio de régimen político.


----------



## Peineto (24 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> El ejército Ucraniano o lo poco que queda de él está siendo sistemáticamente destruido a un nivel que creo que no se ha visto nunca a lo largo de la historia, no hay grandes batallas como en las grandes guerras... lo que hay es un uso de misiles de precisión y de machaque de artillería que durante 4 meses sin parar tritura todo objetivo militar.
> 
> Usando una estrategia similar a la utilizada en Siria están literalmente desmilitarizando el segundo ejército europeo, miles de millones invertidos, decenas de miles de horas de entrenamiento y de formación impartidas por lo mejor de lo mejor en tácticas Otan, están siendo barridos sin compasión y a un ritmo que puede parecer lento pero únicamente lo parece porque Rusia no quiere conquistar territorio, quiere recuperar Ucrania y para eso no debe arrasarla(que podría sin duda).
> 
> ...




Llevo tiempo imaginando el rechinar de dientes de toda la gentuza que ha participado en el diseño de este gigantesco fiasco, en especial el del clan Kagan, al que pertenece por matrimonio la perra de la Nuland, sí, esa de las galletitas en el Maidan. Por cierto, el apellido Kagan tan conocido en las altas esferas de Washington es en realidasd KAGANOVICH. Aten cabos y verán el ovillo de intereses cruzados que existe entre los exiliados anticommunistas del este europeo y la oligarquía gringa bicéfala. Es muy intersante . . .l


----------



## delhierro (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El ministro ruso de defensa fijó como primera prioridad la interceptación de esos misiles en su reciente visita al Donbas. Lo publicó la prensa rusa. Porque todavía no son capaces.
> 
> Pero es que creerte que "los 12 misiles HIMARS' lanzados el 20 de julio contra el puente fueron interceptados al 100% es de RIDICULO RECORD GUINESS DEL MES. (los rusos publicaron los agujeros en el puente).
> 
> He conocido Pro Putines ridículos y patéticos pero ya veo que tú caso es excepcional.



Los impactos son de los dos dias anteriores, en el primero habia solo 2 aciertos, en el segundo 5 o 6 más agrupados pero más pequeños. El tercer ataque todos fueron derribados.

De hecho, dejaron de disparar a ese puente y empezaron a atacar a otro más al norte. Precisamente por que vieron que los derribaban, de otra forma lo normal es que hubieran seguido intentandolo.

No te quejes de los rusos, que lo que son es tontos. Yo hubiera respondido con media docena de iskander al puente principal de Dnipro para empezar.


----------



## delhierro (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero la noticia es muy importante. Están diciendo por primera vez que van a por un cambio de régimen político.



Si que es importante, solventarian una de sus principales cagaas...LA AUSENCIA DE PLAN POLITICO. Basaron el final en una negociación que no va a tener lugar.


----------



## coscorron (24 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



No lo sabe pero acaba de perder las elecciones ... O lo sabe pero no tenía más remedio. No van a dejar a nadie que saque los pies del tiesto y así esta la democracia en Europa.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si que esa importante, solventarian una de sus principales cagaas...LA AUSENCIA DE PLAN POLITICO. Basaron el final en una negociación que no va a tener lugar.



O tenian tres finales para la guerra segun como iban sucediendo los acontecimientos....


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Por supuesto, no es ninguna novedad. Era el redactor del Avanti, el periódico del Partido Socialista Italiano, que propugnaba la neutralidad, igual que en un primer momento el gobierno liberal. Le llenaron de dinero para que promoviera la beligerancia entre la clase obrera y los militantes socialistas. Hay bibliografía para aburrir sobre ello.
> 
> Mussolini fue siempre una marioneta de los anglosajones. No se cabreó poco con ello Hitler en septiembre de 1939 cuando le dejó solo. Pero la economía italiana dependía de que el Mediterráneo siguiera siendo un mercado inglés en camino hacia sus colonias en Asia.
> 
> Y, por último, parece ser que durante la guerra mantuvo una correspondencia con Churchill que habría sido considerada alta traición para las dos partes. Que il Duce sacó copia de esa correspondencia y amenazó a Churchill si le pasaba algo. Y, vaya, le pasó a manos de unos supuestos partisanos, que no agentes del MI5.



No tengo noticia de nada de esto, pero con ello no quiero decir que sea falso, solo que no sé. Pero no me extraña en absoluto. Pero seguro que encontramos cosas similares con el comunismo y la URSS, aparte del soporte que recibió Marx del círculo de poder Rothchild, de sobra conocido.

Estos HDLGP, las corporaciones anglosajonas, han estado creando y alimentando monstruos ideológicos para generar el caos desde hace mucho. Creer en comunismos o nazismos, es 'creer en los Reyes Magos o el ratoncito Pérez'. Y esto era excusable antaño, pero hoy día, con toda la información de la que disponemos, ya resulta ridículo encontrar gente que siga creyendo en esas ideologías, pero aquí estamos, resucitando fantasmas tétricos del pasado con idéntica dirección: el horror.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los impactos son de los dos dias anteriores, en el primero habia solo 2 aciertos, en el segundo 5 o 6 más agrupados pero más pequeños. El tercer ataque todos fueron derribados.
> 
> De hecho, dejaron de disparar a ese puente y empezaron a atacar a otro más al norte. Precisamente por que vieron que los derribaban, de otra forma lo normal es que hubieran seguido intentandolo.
> 
> No te quejes de los rusos, que lo que son es tontos. Yo hubiera respondido con media docena de iskander al puente principal de Dnipro para empezar.



Hosti Delhierro, tu tienes la fé del carbonero "creer lo que no vemos"

Yo como Santo Tomas.






__





Pero esss queee los S300....







www.burbuja.info















S-400 Killer? Ukraine Says Russia's 'Billion Dollar' Defense System Crumbling Against US HIMARS


Ukrainian official has claimed that Russia's S-400 air defense system is not able to intercept the rockets fired by HIMARS multiple launch rocket system.




eurasiantimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y, por último, parece ser que durante la guerra mantuvo una correspondencia con Churchill que habría sido considerada alta traición para las dos partes. Que il Duce sacó copia de esa correspondencia y amenazó a Churchill si le pasaba algo. Y, vaya, le pasó a manos de unos supuestos partisanos, que no agentes del MI5.



Lo de Mussolini agente britanico suena a fantasia, Churchill era amigo personal de Mussolini y su familia, de hecho veraneo varios años en Roma en la Villa Torlonia, antes de la guerra y las cartas que le envio a Mussolini, son las culpables del asesinato del Duce, el trato con los comunistas era; me entregas la correspondencia de Mussolini, te quedas con el dinero y el oro del equipaje y te lo cargas.

PD- Winston era filofascista pero a la britanica. @Pat


----------



## Malevich (24 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas cambian la fecha de sus objetivos.
> El antiguo jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Igor Romanenko, dijo que liberarían todo el territorio de Ucrania, incluidos Crimea y Donbass, para la primavera.
> 
> Anteriormente se nombraba agosto del presente año como fecha límite, después otoño y ahora la primavera de 2023.



Recuerda al "fin de la pandemia"...


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto ya, pero la noticia es muy importante. Están diciendo por primera vez que van a por un cambio de régimen político.




Ya es tarde para eso. Desde el primer día tenían que haber repartido la baraja de los cabecillas del régimen y ofrecer 5 millones de dólares por la cabeza de cada uno. Y desde el primer día Zelensky tenía que haberse visto obligao a vivir en una madriguera porque no le queda casa privada, residencia oficial, ministerio, parlamento de pie. Han hecho muchas cosas mal. Están intentando ganar a lo tacaño y el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones.


----------



## vettonio (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Como va el caldero del rio Ingulets ? Anteayer decíais en en el txskyfill que había 1000 efectivos atrapados, después 2.000 . Ya los han eliminado o siguen aumentando los efectivos ?
> 
> Y la contraofensiva de Kherson ?
> 
> ...



Lo del hito fue grandioso.
Con musica de Benny Hill...


----------



## pegaso (24 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hay que prohibir nada, unicamente disolver el ineficiente sistema autonomico, no quedan competencias que transferir, que un voto en Bilbao valga lo mismo que en Cadiz y que un voto en Barcelona valga exactamente lo mismo que en Badajoz, democracia de la de verdad !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134248
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134249



Un fascista al ignore.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Un fascista al ignore.



Que ridiculos y poco democratas que sois los separatistas !!!.

PD- A las autonomias avariciosas les quedan los dias contados.


----------



## Malevich (24 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder no digas eso. No puedes desear q mueran 2 millones, en todo caso que se rindan pero q conserven su vida.
> 
> Ahí en esos 2 millones pueden haber muchisimos que nunca han recibido ni una educación ni una información suficiente.



Lo del millón de soldados es una fantasía sin pies ni cabeza. No sé si el ministro ucraniano alegó que se le entendió mal porque no habla bien inglés. 
Para movilizar un millón de soldados Ucrania necesitaría al menos 60.000 oficiales que no tiene, armas y municiones que no tiene y no digamos que cuando termine de entrenarlos Rusia ya estará en Odessa y en Jarkov.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No tengo noticia de nada de esto, pero con ello no quiero decir que sea falso, solo que no sé. Pero no me extraña en absoluto. Pero seguro que encontramos cosas similares con el comunismo y la URSS, aparte del soporte que recibió Marx del círculo de poder Rothchild, de sobra conocido.
> 
> Estos HDLGP, las corporaciones anglosajonas, han estado creando y alimentando monstruos ideológicos para generar el caos desde hace mucho. Creer en comunismos o nazismos, es 'creer en los Reyes Magos o el ratoncito Pérez'. Y esto era excusable antaño, pero hoy día, con toda la información de la que disponemos, ya resulta ridículo encontrar gente que siga creyendo en esas ideologías, pero aquí estamos, resucitando fantasmas tétricos del pasado con idéntica dirección: el horror.



Por supuesto que eso funcionó en los dos sentidos. Desde el primer momento, cuando Kautsky intentó comprar a Lenin para que trabajara para el Reich antes de que entrara en el tren blindado. Sólo que Lenin no se dejó comprar. Ha sucedido siempre y siempre sucederá.

Mi comentario no era ideológico sino histórico: dónde están las raíces del fascismo. Y están en el liberalismo y en las ideologías racistas que había alimentado el colonialismo. La Gran Bretaña o los EEUU de la época no eran menos racistas que Alemania, sólo que Alemania, al caracer de imperio colonial, decidió ejercer su racismo de puerta para dentro de Europa.

Lo demás es sólo geopolítica. La URSS fue el enemigo a batir durante casi todo el siglo XX. Y Rusia, su heredera, lo es ahora.




kelden dijo:


> Ya es tarde para eso. Desde el primer día tenían que haber repartido la baraja de los cabecillas del régimen y ofrecer 5 millones de dólares por la cabeza de cada uno. Y desde el primer día Zelensky tenía que haberse visto obligao a vivir en una madriguera porque no le queda casa privada, residencia oficial, ministerio, parlamento de pie. Han hecho muchas cosas mal. Están intentando ganar a lo tacaño y el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones.



Llevo varios días desconectado, leyendo las noticias por encima, y no sé qué se ha comentado por aquí sobre el acuerdo de Estambul para la salida de grano ucraniano y los ataques a Odesa. Visto desde fuera, da la impresión de que uno o los dos bandos tienen graves disensiones internas. Un sector más inclinado a la paz, otro a la guerra total.

Todavía no sé si las declaraciones de Lavrov toman partido por uno de esos sectores o ejerce de notario certificando el cambio. Ya veremos.


----------



## Malevich (24 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Buen punto , pero la cuestion no es etnica sino religiosa
> El pacto es claro . La tierra prometida sera para los descendientes de Jacob .
> Jacob , tras ser bendecido por el angel se convierte en Israel
> un nombre que tiene dos significados : isra ( viene de Lesrot que significa "luchar/influir/esforzarse con" y "el" significa D-os
> ...



Esto será sobre el papel. En Israel un judío etíope es poco menos que un infrahumano para los ashkenazies que controlan el bacalao desde 1948.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Por supuesto que eso funcionó en los dos sentidos. Desde el primer momento, cuando Kautsky intentó comprar a Lenin para que trabajara para el Reich antes de que entrara en el tren blindado. Ha sucedido siempre y siempre sucederá.
> 
> Mi comentario no era ideológico sino histórico: dónde están las raíces del fascismo. Y están en el liberalismo y en las ideologías racistas que había alimentado el colonialismo. La Gran Bretaña o los EEUU de la época no eran menos racistas que Alemania, sólo que Alemania, al caracer de imperio colonial, decidió ejercer su racismo de puerta para dentro de Europa.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me has entendido. Digo que tanto nazismo como comunismo fueron creados por el mismo poder. El mismo. Y han sido dos títeres ideológicos siniestros para destruir Eurasia y Asia. Y les fue de puta madre, por cierto.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esas frases de corte-pega las podrías poner en un tampón de caucho y usarlas cada vez que la realidad te provoque ansiedad. Te ahorrarías mucho tiempo. Te ha faltado lo de "Cuando llegan a Moscú?"
> 
> Aquí estamos hablando del ridículo monumental que has hecho al contarnos que los rusos ya son capaces de interceptar HIMARS. Cuando precisamente con esos misiles están destruyendo las defensas antiaéreas de Rusia
> 
> ...



Para empezar no soy proputin. Solo provoca ternura el ver como le han engañado los occidentales una y otra vez, la última con el grano ( los rusos no pueden enviar grano por el Bósforo , los ucras si ).

Para continuar nunca he dicho que hayan parado los 12 misiles, 100%. Lo que indican es que el primer día recibieron impactos y el segundo los pararon. Pero de mis comentarios ud, que no me conoce, no puede intuir que yo comulgue con eso. De hecho si lee mis post , en este caso escribí en el Txskyfill , podrá ver que reconozco como éxito o como tanteo de cosas mayores el disparar a los puentes. Y yo si creo que existe un riesgo de contraofensiva al oeste del Dnieper, aunque lasnposibilades de éxito las veo por debajo del 5%.

Lo único q le indicaba en el post escrito en mi teléfono móvil solo para ud, sin corta pega, es las estupideces que siguen diciendo AYER, sobre el embolsamiento. Mira que lo intenté leer con objetividad pero no hay por donde cogerlo, del mismo modo que siguen diciendo que se siguen perdiendo muchísimos tanques en el bando ruso.

Respecto a los Himars, parece ser que han destruido unos cuantos ya...y tampoco es que haya decenas...parece que habían 12 y llegaran quiza 8 o 10 más. No parece q eso cambie el curso de la guerra.

La noticia de la intercepción de los Himars no es mía. Se indica que le han cogido el tranquillo por unas frecuencias que emiten al recargar, pero yo esa noticia la tengo a remojo, hasta q no vea más destrucciones no la doy por válida.

Que los Himars están destruyendo las defensas antiaéreas ? Podria ser. Fuentes o videos por favor.

Desgraciadamente desde Ucrania los datos q dan son nulos y si además se niegan en recoger sus muertos pues solo puedes " leer entre lineas "ciertos comentarios:

" Espero q el numero de muertos no supere los 100.000 " traducción : estamos preocupados porque ya pasan de 100.000.

zelenski: " mueren cada dia entre 100 y 200 militares " . Multiplica minimo por 3 o 4


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido. Digo que tanto nazismo como comunismo fueron creados por el mismo poder. El mismo. Y han sido dos títeres ideológicos siniestros para destruir Eurasia y Asia. Y les fue de puta madre, por cierto.



¿Los judíos?

Pues no, no estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## lapetus (24 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



Le han hecho la cama al Salvini.
Y por si acaso han expulsado al M5E.
Todo atado y bien atado.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Los judíos?
> 
> Pues no, no estoy de acuerdo.



No. Las corporaciones anglosajonas. Los judíos son la cabeza de turco de costumbre. Pero sí han participado familias de millonarios judíos en esto, para desgracia de su propio pueblo, que se ve les importaba lo mismo que a sus socios los suyos.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (24 Jul 2022)

En Europa es lo mismo que en EEUU, todos los partidos políticos son de la derecha, solo variando en el grado de liberalismo. Y no me vengan con que algunos partidos se colocan un cartel de "socialistas", son tan "socialistas" como los demócratas respecto a los republicanos en EEUU.


----------



## bigmaller (24 Jul 2022)

https://t.me/s/IntelRepublic/2173
Les dejan volar en camiseta?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Para movilizar un millón de soldados Ucrania necesitaría al menos 60.000 oficiales que no tiene, armas y municiones que no tiene y no digamos que cuando termine de entrenarlos Rusia ya estará en Odessa y en Jarkov.



Hay reclutas ucranianos que se quejan en las redes sociales, diciendo que les entregaron un fusil de asalto y tres cartuchos !!!.

PD- Estan entrenando muchos mas batallones de los que envian al frente y en algun momento los utilizaran para una gran ofensiva sobre Jerson.


----------



## Caracalla (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso. Las élites castellanas desarrollaron su incipiente estado sobre dos pilares fundamentales: la religión y la limpieza de sangre. A la postre fueron las que se impusieron en toda España y aplicaron el modelo. Básicamente eran élites rentistas, extractivas y vagas que tiraron por el vater el inmenso flujo de dinero que venía de américa. Esa pasta no se usó para mejorar la vida de la chusma ni para crear nada. Al contrario, las élites castellanas veían con terror a los menestrales y las burguesías urbanas, siempre fueron y son, un tapón para las clases productivas. La Mesta fue destruir la incipiente industria del tejido y regalársela a los flamencos (con todo el valor añadido) porque no se puede permitir que se haga (mucho) más rico que tú un tipo que no es de sangre selecta y cristiano viejo.
> 
> Castilla fue lo mismo que EEUU. Unos cafres sueltos sin ninguna restricción, que acabaron generando esas elites que aun padecemos. Estupidez en estado puro.



Unos vagos, retrasados mentales que conquistaron el mayor imperio que el mundo haya conocido y que ganaron sin parar a todos los países del planeta durante más de 2 siglos.

Tiene mucha lógica, si señor.


----------



## Caracalla (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, yo, y todos los españoles, padecemos todavía a esa gente. Aun no hemos conseguido librarnos de ellos.



Lo que dices, no cuadra con la meada indiscriminada que se llevaron los Ingleses, los Germanos, los Italianos, los Daneses, los Japoneses, los Franceses, los Turcos... en fin... todo el mundo fué humillado por el Ejercito Español y muchos de ellos decenas o cientos de veces.

Entonces... esa gente, que según tu, eran una mierda, como consiguieron semejante azaña.

Venga, busca una justificación, te leo con atención.

PD: Eso sin contar con la construcción y modernización de todo el continente americano que fue lanzado desde la edad de piedra al renacimiento en apenas 50-60 años.


----------



## torque_200bc (24 Jul 2022)

_x_


Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



es el peaje que hay que pagar para que te dejen tocar poltrona


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Unos vagos, retrasados mentales que conquistaron el mayor imperio que el mundo haya conocido y que ganaron sin parar a todos los países del planeta durante más de 2 siglos.
> 
> Tiene mucha lógica, si señor.



Exacto ... unos cafres que no sabían más que darse de hostias con todo el mundo. De trabajar y generar riqueza ... ya tal ....   Y lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que no dejaban que nadie emprendiera y trabajara, no fuera a ser que se hiciera más rico que ellos. Coño .... por qué te crees que echaron a los judios y a los moros? Pues por éso .... esos marranos sin limpieza de sangre trabajaban, comerciaban, prosperaban .... eso no se podía consentir ...


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Unos vagos, retrasados mentales que conquistaron el mayor imperio que el mundo haya conocido y que ganaron sin parar a todos los países del planeta durante más de 2 siglos.
> 
> Tiene mucha lógica, si señor.



"Pelearon todos, desde el duque de Alba, grande de España a Pizarro, guardador de puercos. Pelearon hidalgos y labriegos, pastores y burgueses, bachilleres y magnates, clérigos y pícaros, escribanos y caballeros. Pelearon los hijos de todas las regiones de España. Pelearon Garcilaso, Ercilla, Cetina, Alcázar, Cervantes, Lope de Vega, Calderón, peleo un pueblo entero sin distinción de clases, patrias, quehaceres, profesiones o riquezas.
Pelearon sobre los Andes y al pie de los Alpes, en las llanuras del Po y en la altiplanicie mejicana, junto al Tíber, frente al Papa, y junto al Mapocho, frente a Arauco, a orillas del Río de la Plata y del Danubio, del Elba y del Tajo, del Orinoco y del Escalda, en Pavía y en Cuzco, en las Alpujarras y en las selvas amazónicas, en Túnez y Amberes, en el golfo de Lepanto y ante las costas de Inglaterra, en Navarino y en las Terceras, en la Goleta y en la Habana, en Argel y en Filipinas, en Lombardía, en Nápoles, en los cuatro puntos cardinales de Francia, y en los Países Bajos, en Portugal, en África, en Alemania y en Irlanda...Fueron decenios y decenios de duros y ásperos combates en los más variados y alejados teatros de batalla, contra los más diversos pueblos y en todos los climas, culturas y mares de la tierra."


----------



## Malevich (24 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Franco murió hace casi 50 años, estos han desarrollado la mayor parte de su carrera dentro de la OTAN.
> 
> Tampoco es que sean fundadores de la OTAN, pues esos desarrollaron la mayor parte de su carrera en el ejército nazi. Ahora si usted cree que pertenecer a una organización nazi puede limpiar los pecados franquistas...



Es una de las teorías de los progres de unos años a esta parte. 
Una de las justificaciones que tienen para apoyar ahora a la OTAN es que según ellos sirvió para democratizar el ejército.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (24 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Falso. Las élites castellanas desarrollaron su incipiente estado sobre dos pilares fundamentales: la religión y la limpieza de sangre. A la postre fueron las que se impusieron en toda España y aplicaron el modelo. Básicamente eran élites rentistas, extractivas y vagas que tiraron por el vater el inmenso flujo de dinero que venía de américa. Esa pasta no se usó para mejorar la vida de la chusma ni para crear nada. Al contrario, las élites castellanas veían con terror a los menestrales y las burguesías urbanas, siempre fueron y son, un tapón para las clases productivas. La Mesta fue destruir la incipiente industria del tejido y regalársela a los flamencos (con todo el valor añadido) porque no se puede permitir que se haga (mucho) más rico que tú un tipo que no es de sangre selecta y cristiano viejo.
> 
> Castilla fue lo mismo que EEUU. Unos cafres sueltos sin ninguna restricción, que acabaron generando esas elites que aun padecemos. Estupidez en estado puro.



Ese es el modelo que reprodujeron en Hispanoamérica. Destruyeron los obrajes donde se producían telas de lana y algodón para vestir a la gente, en favor de importar textiles de Europa. Lo mas triste fue que las repúblicas independizadas continuaron con el modelo. Hay razones fundadas de que la guerra genocida de la Triple alianza contra el Paraguay tuvo como motivo la incipiente industrialización paraguaya; los paraguayos se negaban a importar manufacturas de Inglaterra, como hacían sus vecinos, fabricándolas ellos mismos.


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices, no cuadra con la meada indiscriminada que se llevaron los Ingleses, los Germanos, los Italianos, los Daneses, los Japoneses, los Franceses, los Turcos... en fin... todo el mundo fué humillado por el Ejercito Español y muchos de ellos decenas o cientos de veces.
> 
> Entonces... esa gente, que según tu, eran una mierda, como consiguieron semejante azaña.
> 
> ...



Y mientras perdían batallas trabajaban, comerciaban, trabajaban, compraban, vendían, ganaban dinero y en cien años el imperio español ya no pintaba nada, no ganaba una guerra, estaba en la puta ruina y en España la gente se moría de hambre.

Eso es lo que pasa cuando la élite de tu pais hace de la guerra una profesión financiada por el saqueo americano. Cuando los otros ganaron más dinero trabajando nos ganaron todas las guerras. De hecho richelieu nos dió la puntilla en la guerra de los 30 años. Nos arruinó para siempre y desde entonces no pintamos nada de nada. Ya no hemos levantao cabeza.

El imperio yanki es muy parecido: unos cafres desbocaos que han tirao por el vater una milmillonada. Y van a acabar igual que nosotros.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. Las corporaciones anglosajonas. Los judíos son la cabeza de turco de costumbre. Pero sí han participado familias de millonarios judíos en esto, para desgracia de su propio pueblo, que se ve les importaba lo mismo que a sus socios los suyos.



Eso sí se lo compro. Y en el período de entreguerras mucho más el capital norteamericano que cualquier otro. Por no alargar mucho el off-topic, sería interesante ver a qué se dedicó Allen Dulles, el creador de la CIA, durante los años 30 a cuenta de Andrew Mellon, secretario del Tesoro de EEUU, invirtiendo en casi todas las grandes industrias alemanas (Krupp, Thyssen, AEG), que acabaron en gran medida dependientes del capital americano. Luego algunos se extrañan del Plan Young, que la URSS consideró un acuerdo militar antisoviético. 

Lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## Moderado (24 Jul 2022)

Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable. 

Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.

No tenía ningún sentido que Biden decidiera irse de Afganistán ¿como iban a sustituir la mina de oro que era eso? no había ninguna otra guerra, no había ningún otro país que invadir, el Covid había dejado tocadas las economías de EEUU y Europa ¿acaso EEUU al fin se va a replegar del mundo?¿acaso habían cedido en su cruzada por conquistar todo el mundo?

Jjejejejejeje, por supuesto que no.

A los pocos meses de la retirada de Afganistán y la lamentable "resistencia" del pútrido gobierno afgano que se derrumbó en 10 días, los rusos comenzaron a observar como los ukros estaban movilizando mas de 120.000 soldados en el frente del Donbass. Inmediatamente los rusos movilizaron un número similar de soldados en el frente, no tenían intención de entrar en Ucrania, su objetivo era intimidar a los ukros y usanos para que no se les ocurriera hacer nada estúpido.

En ese momento, los medios comenzaron al unísono a denunciar la gran movilización de las fuerzas armadas rusas en la frontera con Ucrania, todos decían que los rusos iban a entrar e invadir todo el país, que había que hacer frente a los rusos, que había que sancionar, que había que movilizar a la OTAN. Al final todo quedó en nada, menos mal, una guerra con los rusos en Europa sería un desastre, de buena nos libramos aquella vez; parecía que el sentido común había prevalecido en los círculos de poder usanos.

Que ingenuos eramos.

En Febrero, los ukros volvieron al frente otra vez; los rusos hicieron lo mismo, otra vez. Todo parecía ser una muestra de poder, otra vez; el mismo discurso se repitió en los medios, otra vez.

Pero no hubo una retirada del frente, como la otra vez. Esta vez, los ukros comenzaron a bombardear masivamente todo el Dombass, la situación estaba escalando como no había sucedido en años; todos pensaban que la cosa no iría mas allá de los bombardeos. Nos volvimos a equivocar, otra vez.

Biden ya había dado la orden de reactivar el frente del Dombass, el ejercito ukro que la OTAN había entrenado durante 8 años estaba listo para terminar lo que comenzó en el maidan: una Ucrania en su totalidad integrada en la angloesfera.

Los rusos solo tenían dos opciones: apoyar a las milicias locales como hicieron 8 años atrás, con la esperanza forzar al régimen ukro a firmar otro acuerdo, o acabar con este problema una vez por todas. Los rusos entraron con su ejercito en Ucrania, con el objetivo de aniquilar al régimen del maidan para siempre.

USA vió su gran sueño convertirse en realidad, habían conseguido que los rusos entraran en la guerra; Putin le dio a Washington lo que tanto estaba deseando. En pocas semanas, toda Europa impuso sanciones sobre Rusia, el comercio entre los dos bloques se redujo drásticamente y EEUU quedó como el único país capaz de proveer de gas y armamento a Europa y Ucrania.

En los últimos meses que han transcurrido, EEUU ya ha gastado mas dinero en Ucrania que lo que gastó en Afganistán en términos relativos. Cuatro ejemplos para ilustrar esto:

20 de Mayo, el congreso aprueba enviar 54.000 millones para Ucrania

Four Ways to Understand the $54 Billion in U.S. Spending on Ukraine 

Pequeño detallito que viene en la noticia: "it is roughly two times the amount given in 2011 to Afghanistan", 2011 fue el año en el que mas dinero se mandó a Afganistán.

30 de Junio, otros 800 millones

Biden: US to give $800m more in military aid to Ukraine

09 de Julio, 400 millones

US sending $400 million more in military aid to Ukraine

22 de Julio, 270 millones

U.S. sends an additional $270 million in military aid to Ukraine

Esta guerra está generando unos beneficios para la industria armamentística nunca antes vista, las empresas de armamento se están forrando hasta niveles obscenos. Y gracias a la ruina económica de Europa, ahora son capaces de exportar su mierda de gas licuado y su petróleo extraído mediante fracking; porque los europeos han cortado relaciones con su principal proveedor de material primas, y ya no queda nadie que pueda sustituir el suministro ruso

Y así llegamos a la situación actual, EEUU ha conseguido provocar una guerra capaz de generar grandes beneficios a su economía; el precio a pagar ha sido la destrucción de una Europa totalmente servil y dirigida, en mi opinión, por políticos que en realidad son agentes estadounidenses. Lo que de verdad ilustra esta guerra no es que Europa ya no pinta nada y que vamos a ser unos pobretones; sino que EEUU es capaz de hacer lo que sea con tal de mantener su estatus, y cuando digo lo que sea, lo afirmo en su totalidad

Los rusos y los chinos tienen que andarse con mucho cuidado a partir de ahora, si EEUU ha sido capaz de llegar a esto con nosotros, ya no quedan límites con los que contar.



TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Bueno, le voy a dar una noticia, espero que esté preparado... *El FRANQUISMO no desapareció con la muerte de Franco. *Lo que hizo la OTAN fue blanquear a toda esta carcundia hija de la dictadura, la cantera franquista preparada para asegurar que todo estuviera bien atado en su rama militar. Había más ramas



Sin simpatizar con el franquismo para nada.

El franquismo sigue en su sitio, pero después de Franco lo que vino fue una coalición de franquistas, burguesías de las regiones industrializadas y un partido que fue financiado y aupado desde la nada por la socialdemocracia alemana y la inteligencia estadounidense, el PSOE.

Por eso vemos como los peperos, los nietos del franquismo, son mas reacios a meterse en fregados como el de Ucrania, mientras que el PSOE y sus muletas son los primeros en pedir que se invada medio mundo para poder satisfacer al tío Sam.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido. Digo que tanto nazismo como comunismo fueron creados por el mismo poder. El mismo. Y han sido dos títeres ideológicos siniestros para destruir Eurasia y Asia. Y les fue de puta madre, por cierto.



A alguna gente le cuesta entender que en la lucha por la supremacía mundial sólo puede quedar uno ! 

El mundo guay que os quieren pintar de la agenda 2030 y alianza de civilizaciones y fronteras abiertas y negros pagándonos las pensiones ...

obviamente es una trampa criminal ! La enésima estrategia para destruir Europa.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jul 2022)

poquito a poco, a tocar los cojones al mierdapais que es EEUU, a ver si sigue por venezuela y cuba y acaban con el puto bloqueo maritimo y aereo de estos terroristas


----------



## kelden (24 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Ese es el modelo que reprodujeron en Hispanoamérica. Destruyeron los obrajes donde se producían telas de lana y algodón para vestir a la gente, en favor de importar textiles de Europa. Lo mas triste fue que las repúblicas independizadas continuaron con el modelo, hay razones fundadas de que la guerra genocida de la Triple alianza contra el Paraguay tuvo como motivo la incipiente industrialización paraguaya. Los paraguayos se negaban a importar manufacturas de Inglaterra, como hacían sus vecinos, fabricándolas ellos mismos.



La élite española siempre ha sido así: trabajar era una deshonra. En la nobleza los hijos mayores heredaban y los segundones, militares, obispos, curas ..... lo que fuera menos currar   Y lo peor era que no dejaban que nadie trabajara, no fuera a ser que se hiciera más rico que ellos trabajando. En cierto modo hoy seguimos igual. Si te fijas no hay ninguna empresa española fundada por un particular en, por ejemplo, el siglo XIX y que siga existiendo hoy. Cosas como Siemens, Mercedes, Alshtom, General Electric, etc...etc... son impensables en España. Siempre se han puesto palos en las ruedas a ese tipo de iniciativas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Jul 2022)

Tres meses en las mazmorras de la policía política ucraniana - mpr21


Larissa fue policía en Jarkov y sirvió fielmente a Ucrania durante 18 años. Pero cuando en 2014 empezó el Golpe de Estado en Kiev, ella y su familia, así como la gran mayoría de los habitantes de la ciudad, empezaron a preocuparse. Incluso antes de la masacre de Odesa, la población proclamó la...



mpr21.info


----------



## Malevich (24 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Le han hecho la cama al Salvini.
> Y por si acaso han expulsado al M5E.
> Todo atado y bien atado.



Gatopardismo a la italiana. 
Circulen.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Vaya! ¡seres imaginarios! serán ese mismo tipo de seres en los que cree Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, que es defensor de la tradición cristiana y apreciado mundialmente por ello. Yo creo que es sincero en esto pero ¿y tú? por que eso lo sabes, sabes que apoya al cristianismo. Entonces ¿que crees, que es sencillamente un hipócrita y un farsante que usa eso para atraerse la voluntad de las masas? creo que deberías de explicárnoslo. Más que nada, es por saber si en conciencia apoyas a alguien cuando sabes que es un manipulador y un farsante, o peor, cuando, y esto según tus propias interpretaciones, cree en 'seres imaginarios', lo que debe de ser, y todo según tú, de loquero premium.
> 
> Anda, queremos 'de saber'. Retrátate.



A ver señor, la creencia en seres imaginarios es algo personal y respetable pero cuando eso trasciende a la vida pública y además se tiene poder y ese poder se basa en la imposición de la creencia se sus seres imaginarios, tenemos un problema y los hemos tenido a lo largo de la historia. El señor putin podrá creer en lo que quiera pero sus decisiones no se pueden basar en sus creencias en sus seres imaginarios porque gobierna a otros pueblos que tienen otros seres imaginarios, con lo que podría poner en peligro la unidad de la gloriosa Federación Rusa. Creo que igual ya le empieza a quedar claro. Por mi parte dejo este off topic, pero si usted cree que necesita alguna otra explicación estaré a su disposición.
Permítame que le diga de nuevo, que sigue emponzoñando porque en ningún momento he dicho que putin sea un manipulador y un farsante y además MIENTE cuando dice que yo he dicho que el que cree en seres imaginarios es de "loquero premium". Míreselo hombre, hágase ese favor


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

Pero es que a nadie le puede extrañar a estas alturas. Los Ashkenazis fueron los creadores de Israel y todos sus gobernantes. Por eso es un estado esencialmente racista, en el que hasta entre los propios judios hay "castas" según el origen.


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Jul 2022)

Atención a lo que apunta Kadyrov, se está preparando para una guerra a gran escala! 

El jefe de Chechenia está seguro de que Europa apoya a Ucrania con un solo objetivo: obligar a Rusia a pasar de una operación especial a una guerra a gran escala.

En este caso, estarán involucrados todo tipo de armas a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. 

Ramzan Akhmatovich llamó al pueblo ucraniano a "quitarse los fideos de pseudopatriotismo de Zelensky de sus oídos" y expulsar a este gobierno de Ucrania.

De lo contrario, no se puede evitar la guerra en todo el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> "Pelearon todos, desde el duque de Alba, grande de España a Pizarro, guardador de puercos. Pelearon hidalgos y labriegos, pastores y burgueses, bachilleres y magnates, clérigos y pícaros, escribanos y caballeros. Pelearon los hijos de todas las regiones de España. Pelearon Garcilaso, Ercilla, Cetina, Alcázar, Cervantes, Lope de Vega, Calderón, peleo un pueblo entero sin distinción de clases, patrias, quehaceres, profesiones o riquezas.
> Pelearon sobre los Andes y al pie de los Alpes, en las llanuras del Po y en la altiplanicie mejicana, junto al Tíber, frente al Papa, y junto al Mapocho, frente a Arauco, a orillas del Río de la Plata y del Danubio, del Elba y del Tajo, del Orinoco y del Escalda, en Pavía y en Cuzco, en las Alpujarras y en las selvas amazónicas, en Túnez y Amberes, en el golfo de Lepanto y ante las costas de Inglaterra, en Navarino y en las Terceras, en la Goleta y en la Habana, en Argel y en Filipinas, en Lombardía, en Nápoles, en los cuatro puntos cardinales de Francia, y en los Países Bajos, en Portugal, en África, en Alemania y en Irlanda...Fueron decenios y decenios de duros y ásperos combates en los más variados y alejados teatros de batalla, contra los más diversos pueblos y en todos los climas, culturas y mares de la tierra."



Más les hubiera valido guerrear un poco menos y trabajar un poco más ....


----------



## JAGGER (25 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Atención a lo que apunta Kadyrov, se está preparando para una guerra a gran escala!
> 
> El jefe de Chechenia está seguro de que Europa apoya a Ucrania con un solo objetivo: obligar a Rusia a pasar de una operación especial a una guerra a gran escala.
> 
> ...



Esto es un síntoma de descontrol en el aparato de comunicación ruso.
Mucha gente cacareando a su bola, aunque poco a poco el mensaje es defensivo y victimista.

Mucha declaración pocos hechos.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Más les hubiera valido guerrear un poco menos y trabajar un poco más ....



Teniamos una poblacion muy pequeña y estabamos rodeados de enemigos, vamos como hoy en dia mas o menos...


----------



## kelden (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Teniamos una poblacion muy pequeña y estabamos rodeados de enemigos, vamos como hoy en dia mas o menos...



Ya te he dicho lo que teníamos: una élite muy cafre, muy chunga y muy vaga que eran como el perro del hortelano: ni comían ni dejaban comer.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya te he dicho lo que teníamos: una élite muy cafre y muy chunga.



*"No cabe duda de que los españoles aspiran al dominio universal, y que los únicos obstáculos que han encontrado hasta ahora son la distancia entre sus dominios y la escasez de gente", afirmó el cardenal Richelieu a su Rey Luis XIII de Francia.*


----------



## kelden (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"No cabe duda de que los españoles aspiran al dominio universal, y que los únicos obstáculos que han encontrado hasta ahora son la distancia entre sus dominios y la escasez de gente", afirmó el cardenal Richelieu a su Rey Luis XIII de Francia.*



Coño ... richelieu ... el que nos hundió en la miseria hasta hoy .... Ya nada fue igual después de la guerra de los 30 años.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (25 Jul 2022)

__





Un canadiense y un sueco también fallecieron junto a los dos estadounidenses durante los combates en Donbás






www.msn.com





Dos mercenarios americanos, uno canadiense, y otro sueco fulminados por tanque ruso.


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esto es un síntoma de descontrol en el aparato de comunicación ruso.
> Mucha gente cacareando a su bola, aunque poco a poco el mensaje es defensivo y victimista.
> 
> Mucha declaración pocos hechos.



Podría ser la habitual verborrea propagandística de Kadirov, pero coincide en lo básico con las declaraciones de Lavrov que es todo lo contrario, de ahí la importancia. Parece un nuevo paso de tuerca en la campaña ucraniana. Ya veremos.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...



Puedo estar de acuerdo en parte con usted sobre la deriva posfranquista del PSOE, pero no olvide que Ansar nos metió en una guerra OTAN y en primera línea, así que aquellos PPros antiOTAN (serían APros) ya no existen. Y sólo fueron antiOTAN porque veían peligrar sus privilegios. Actualmente no hay divergencia


----------



## kikepm (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Desde Arendt y su teoría del "totalitarismo", fascismo y comunismo son dos monstruos gemelos frente a los que se sitúa el centro virtuoso liberal. Creo que ésa es la idea más dañina de la historiografía del último siglo. Habría que combatirla por todos los medios.



Partiendo de la base de que comunismo y fascismo/nazismo tienen particularidades y diferencias que ha descrito bastante bien un conforero en un hilo abierto recientemente (medios de producción colectivos frente a estado corporativo, internacionalismo frente a racismo y supremacismo, lucha de clases frente a pueblos o razas, etc.), es imposible negar que ambos maman de la misma corriente de pensamiento anti individualista que promueve el liberalismo clásico (y me refiero al liberalismo, no a las pajas mentales que muchos izquierdistas y algunos derechistas se hacen con respecto a él).

No es que sea una idea dañina, es en todo caso una idea correcta. La diferencia entre ambos es mucho menor que lo que les une, que no es otra cosa que la supeditación de todo interés genuino individual, al interés abstracto y absurdo del colectivo, y el todo vale para la consecución de estos fines, justificándose cualquier acto que lo asegure y afirme.

Por otro lado, diría que la idea de una comunión intelectual entre ambos no es original de Arendt, La Sociedad Abierta y sus Enemigos se publicó 6 años antes que los Orígenes del Totalitarismo. Si mi memoria no me falla, lo leí hace bastantes años, en él puede trazarse la línea que lleva a la cuasi identificación de ambos -ismos.



Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> El fascismo es una creación netamente liberal (vamos, que no se llevó Mussolini sobornos británicos por inclinar Italia hacia la Entente en la primera guerra mundial, y luego ayuda para mantener el Mediterráneo, desde Gibraltar a Suez, como un lacus britannicus) y Hitler un Golem que crearon para empujarlo contra la URSS pero al que la diplomacia soviética supo distraer lo suficientemente como para firmar el pacto Mólotov-Ribbentrop y, en consecuencia, perder la guerra.



"El fascismo es una creación netamente liberal"

Esto suena a un patético intento de diferenciar el comunismo del fascismo, lo que es una obsesión bastante natural desde que el nazismo perdió la guerra y pasó a ser el malo oficial global (con los años, pasaron a ser los serbios, y en estos momentos el papel le corresponde a los rusos).

Era preciso entonces distanciarse, y parece que lo sigue siendo aún.


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. Las corporaciones anglosajonas. Los judíos son la cabeza de turco de costumbre. Pero sí han participado familias de millonarios judíos en esto, para desgracia de su propio pueblo, que se ve les importaba lo mismo que a sus socios los suyos.



Las corporaciones anglosajones se reducen a una megacorporación que es la que decide, su nombre es muy fácil de recordar VANGUARD, y, para conocimiento de los lectores, en su marsupia a modo de matrioska rusa está Black Rock y el resto de inversores instituciionales dueños en conjunto de Occidente.
Me produce sarpullido cuando oigo hablar de libre mercado y toda esa serie de sandeces que enmascaran el hecho de la mopolizadión de la economía, la política, la comunicación, la cultura, etc, por parte de un grupo de megamillonarios en forma de pirámide en función del capital invertido, donde en la cúspide se hallan unos pocos millares de familias.
Los amos de Occidente, en resumen. Por supuesto que en Oriente también hay amos, pero no a la escala tan peligrosa que en Occidente. Acabo esta breve entrada con mi frase favorita. LO PEQUEÑO ES BELLO.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> "Pelearon todos, desde el duque de Alba, grande de España a Pizarro, guardador de puercos. Pelearon hidalgos y labriegos, pastores y burgueses, bachilleres y magnates, clérigos y pícaros, escribanos y caballeros. Pelearon los hijos de todas las regiones de España. Pelearon Garcilaso, Ercilla, Cetina, Alcázar, Cervantes, Lope de Vega, Calderón, peleo un pueblo entero sin distinción de clases, patrias, quehaceres, profesiones o riquezas.
> Pelearon sobre los Andes y al pie de los Alpes, en las llanuras del Po y en la altiplanicie mejicana, junto al Tíber, frente al Papa, y junto al Mapocho, frente a Arauco, a orillas del Río de la Plata y del Danubio, del Elba y del Tajo, del Orinoco y del Escalda, en Pavía y en Cuzco, en las Alpujarras y en las selvas amazónicas, en Túnez y Amberes, en el golfo de Lepanto y ante las costas de Inglaterra, en Navarino y en las Terceras, en la Goleta y en la Habana, en Argel y en Filipinas, en Lombardía, en Nápoles, en los cuatro puntos cardinales de Francia, y en los Países Bajos, en Portugal, en África, en Alemania y en Irlanda...Fueron decenios y decenios de duros y ásperos combates en los más variados y alejados teatros de batalla, contra los más diversos pueblos y en todos los climas, culturas y mares de la tierra."
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134482



Texto de "España, un enigma histórico", de Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, presidente de la Segunda República Española en el exilio.


----------



## Moderado (25 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Puedo estar de acuerdo en parte con usted sobre la deriva posfranquista del PSOE, pero no olvide que Ansar nos metió en una guerra OTAN y en primera línea, así que aquellos PPros antiOTAN (serían APros) ya no existen. Y sólo fueron antiOTAN porque veían peligrar sus privilegios. Actualmente no hay divergencia



Es que lo de Aznar fue un movimiento personal suyo, el tipo era un zumbado que soñaba con ser parte de ese circulito neocon de George Bush.
La razón por la que hubo tanta oposición a la guerra era precisamente por eso, porque no hubo ningún consenso para lanzar la guerra contra Iraq, toda Europa estaba en contra, toda España estaba en contra, pero aún así Aznar lo apoyo y su partido tragó porque ya sabes que los que disienten se quedan fuera de las listas.

Yo me acuerdo como todos los partidos españoles pedían una invasión de Siria después del Bataclan, tuvo que venir Soraya a decir que pensaran dos veces antes de meter tropas en Siria.

En Latinoamérica si son intervencionistas, pero en oriente medio, el Magreb, Asia, etc. Su posición tradicional siempre ha sido quedarse al margen y no meterse en fregados con otros países.

No digo que el PP sea bueno, digo que el PSOE y sus muletas son peores, el belicismo anti-ruso de Sanchez está casi al nivel de Polonia.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Texto de "España, un enigma histórico", de Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, presidente de la Segunda República Española en el exilio.



Puede ser rojo y patriota, ahi tienes un claro ejemplo !!!.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que comunismo y fascismo/nazismo tienen particularidades y diferencias que ha descrito bastante bien un conforero en un hilo abierto recientemente (medios de producción colectivos frente a estado corporativo, internacionalismo frente a racismo y supremacismo, lucha de clases frente a pueblos o razas, etc.), es imposible negar que ambos maman de la misma corriente de pensamiento anti individualista que promueve el liberalismo clásico (y me refiero al liberalismo, no a las pajas mentales que muchos izquierdistas y algunos derechistas se hacen con respecto a él).
> 
> No es que sea una idea dañina, es en todo caso una idea correcta. La diferencia entre ambos es mucho menor que lo que les une, que no es otra cosa que la supeditación de todo interés genuino individual, al interés abstracto y absurdo del colectivo, y el todo vale para la consecución de estos fines, justificándose cualquier acto que lo asegure y afirme.
> 
> ...



El libro de Popper no era exactamente eso, no lo fue tan abiertamente como lo estableció Arendt, que además acuñó y popularizó el término "totalitarismo". Lo que Popper atacaba era el historicismo (contra el que peleó siempre) teleológico. Vamos, la historia como comedia de Hegel y Marx. Hasta los nazis la consideraban más como tragedia.

Por lo demás, no me interesan las dicusiones sobre "genealogías intelectuales" que pueden emparentar a todos con todos. Si a usted le parece que el debate individuo / colectivo es lo que marca la diferencia de cualquier doctrina, tenderá siempre a hacer esa distinción en todas y cada una de las ideologías que examine, incluso ahistóricamente. Podría emplearse ese mismo filtro para distinguir, por ejemplo, una Atenas "liberal" de una Esparta "colectivista" y sería igualmente absurdo.

A mí sólo me interesa lo realmente existente y de dónde ha venido, documentado por los hechos. Y de que el fascismo vino de la ola de pánico que sacudió a la burguesía europea entre 1917 y 1921 no tengo ni la más mínima duda. Ni los hechos ni la historiografía dejan un resquicio para ello.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jul 2022)

> El corresponsal de guerra de RT, Murad Gazdiev, habló sobre la situación en la central térmica de Uglegorsk en la República Popular de Donetsk.
> “El Uglegorsk CHPP fue liberado hace una hora, informan los muchachos del lugar. Asaltaron la “Orquesta” y la NM de la DPR con apoyo de artillería”, escribió en Telegram .



Habra que ver si se confirma. Otro trocito para republica de Donetsk.


----------



## kikepm (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> El libro de Popper no era exactamente eso, no lo fue tan abiertamente como lo estableció Arendt, que además acuñó y popularizó el término "totalitarismo". Lo que Popper atacaba era el historicismo (contra el que peleó siempre) teleológico. Vamos, la historia como comedia de Hegel y Marx. Hasta los nazis la consideraban más como tragedia.
> 
> Por lo demás, no me interesan las dicusiones sobre "genealogías intelectuales" que pueden emparentar a todos con todos. Si a usted le parece que el debate individuo / colectivo es lo que marca la diferencia de cualquier doctrina, tenderá siempre a hacer esa distinción en todas y cada una de las ideologías que examine, incluso ahistóricamente. Podría emplearse ese mismo filtro para distinguir, por ejemplo, una Atenas "liberal" de una Esparta "colectivista" y sería igualmente absurdo.
> 
> A mí sólo me interesa lo realmente existente y de dónde ha venido, documentado por los hechos. Y de que el fascismo vino de la ola de pánico que sacudió a la burguesía europea entre 1917 y 1921 no tengo ni la más mínima duda. Ni los hechos ni la historiografía dejan un resquicio para ello.



Popper hablaba de colectivismo, en un sentido que es bastante coincidente con el uso actual del término totalitarismo, para referirse a ambos "ismos", a los que identificaba y unía en un origen filosófico común, algo que hizo antes que Arendt. Para mi el veredicto es claro, la idea no es original de ella.

La oposición individuo - colectivo es de las más importantes distinciones en teoría política y está en el centro del debate de prácticamente toda idea política. Y no es porque yo lo diga, es la principal justificación de casi cualquier político a la hora de promover la acción, ya no se habla de derechos sino de "interés general" o "estado de bienestar". No es una distinción secundaria o innecesaria, sino una de las principales formas de categorización de cualquier política. Por tanto es útil y obligatorio clasificar las teorías políticas según esta visión, que no tiene porque ser la única.

"lo realmente existente... documentado por los hechos".

Esta afirmación es un sinsentido, no hay un solo hecho histórico que no requiera de interpretación según una teoría previamente establecida. La historia no es una ciencia como la física y ni siquiera como la economía. Requiere de una teoría que interprete los "hechos históricos".


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Es que lo de Aznar fue un movimiento personal suyo, el tipo era un zumbado que soñaba con ser parte de ese circulito neocon de George Bush.
> La razón por la que hubo tanta oposición a la guerra era precisamente por eso, porque no hubo ningún consenso para lanzar la guerra contra Iraq, toda Europa estaba en contra, toda España estaba en contra, pero aún así Aznar lo apoyo y su partido tragó porque ya sabes que los que disienten se quedan fuera de las listas.
> 
> Yo me acuerdo como todos los partidos españoles pedían una invasión de Siria después del Bataclan, tuvo que venir Soraya a decir que pensaran dos veces antes de meter tropas en Siria.
> ...



Obviamente y lamentablemente el PSOE es vergonzosamente OTANista pero no quiero que se me escape y se le escape el OTANismo del PP. No sólo fue Irak, también apoyó el bombardeo OTAN de Yugoslavia, todo el parlamento lo apoyó excepto IU y BNG. Tengo la impresión que las aparentemente posturas díscolas de muchos dirigentes del PP eran sólo eso, posturas. Me recuerda al "verso libre" Gallardón, que intentaron colar por todos los medios, pero a muchos no nos colaron. Por cierto, unos de los mayores ascos que he vivido en los últimos tiempos, fue la recepción en el ayuntamiento de Madrid por parte de la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena de una representación de los follacabras yihadistas sirios del FSA, llamados en occidente, también por el PP, moderados sirios. Eso no lo olvido


----------



## Moderado (25 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Obviamente y lamentablemente el PSOE es vergonzosamente OTANista pero no quiero que se me escape y se le escape el OTANismo del PP. No sólo fue Irak, también apoyó el bombardeo OTAN de Yugoslavia, todo el parlamento lo apoyó excepto IU y BNG. Tengo la impresión que las aparentemente posturas díscolas de muchos dirigentes del PP eran sólo eso, posturas. Me recuerda al "verso libre" Gallardón, que intentaron colar por todos los medios, pero a muchos no nos colaron. Por cierto, unos de los mayores ascos que he vivido en los últimos tiempos, fue la recepción en el ayuntamiento de Madrid por parte de la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena de una representación de los follacabras yihadistas sirios del FSA, llamados en occidente, también por el PP, moderados sirios. Eso no lo olvido



Totalmente, los del PP también son unos lameculos de la OTAN. Y creo sinceramente que la nueva generación del PP es peor que la anterior en ese sentido.

Pero algo que diferencia al PP del PSOE, es que el PP un actor interno propio. Es la casta que lleva gobernando España 200 años, la misma que nos ha vendido repetidas veces y ha hecho la guerra contra su propio pueblo solo para mantenerse en el poder.

Es esa coalición de señoritos, clase clerical, militares, burguesía regional, etc. Es la carcundia, pero local.

El PSOE no es eso, es una creación externa, antes de 1977 era un partido residual que no pintaba absolutamente nada. Fueron EEUU y Alemania los que convirtieron a esos marginales en el mayor partido político de España. Y lo hicieron para desindustrializarnos, someternos y convertirnos en el resort de playas y prostíbulos del resto de Europa.

Eso es lo que hace al PSOE peor, es una creación externa creada específicamente para joder a España. Y sí, los peperos estaban encantados de gobernar junto a ellos.


----------



## Zappa (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Y así llegamos a la situación actual, *EEUU ha conseguido provocar una guerra capaz de generar grandes beneficios a su economía; el precio a pagar ha sido la destrucción de una Europa totalmente servil* y dirigida, en mi opinión, por políticos que en realidad son agentes estadounidenses. Lo que de verdad ilustra esta guerra no es que Europa ya no pinta nada y que vamos a ser unos pobretones; sino que *EEUU es capaz de hacer lo que sea con tal de mantener su estatus*, y cuando digo lo que sea, lo afirmo en su totalidad



Señor @Moderado, acertado como de costumbre.

La cara de gilipollas que se nos va a quedar al populacho europeo va a ser de traca.

Nos la han colado. Los rusos perderán la guerra o la ganarán, pero ya tienen clientes para su gas y petróleo.

China e India se alzan como las grandes ganadoras de todo esto en el largo plazo.

EEUU está simplemente, en mi opinión, quemando LO QUE SEA con tal de mantener el statu quo, y lo más fácil de quemar es la colonia ocupada.

UK se "libra" por no estar en el €.

Nos van a dar por todas partes en Europa.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que dices, no cuadra con la meada indiscriminada que se llevaron los Ingleses, los Germanos, los Italianos, los Daneses, los Japoneses, los Franceses, los Turcos... en fin... todo el mundo fué humillado por el Ejercito Español y muchos de ellos decenas o cientos de veces.
> 
> Entonces... esa gente, que según tu, eran una mierda, como consiguieron semejante azaña.
> 
> ...



La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los impactos son de los dos dias anteriores, en el primero habia solo 2 aciertos, en el segundo 5 o 6 más agrupados pero más pequeños. El tercer ataque todos fueron derribados.
> 
> De hecho, dejaron de disparar a ese puente y empezaron a atacar a otro más al norte. Precisamente por que vieron que los derribaban, de otra forma lo normal es que hubieran seguido intentandolo.
> 
> No te quejes de los rusos, que lo que son es tontos. Yo hubiera respondido con media docena de iskander al puente principal de Dnipro para empezar.



Eso es un error y denota que no has entendido en componente de guerra de exterminio que los Ucranianos estan realozando en la parte prorusa.

Los ucranianos celebran la muerte de "sus tropas" pk solo mandan a gente del este del país al frente.

Les consideran a todos Rusos y consideran que varios millones han de morir.

Si quieres hacer daño y conseguir cosas, hay qúe atacar Lvov y toda la región del oeste de ucrania, impedir cualquier conexión con Polonia y resto de europa. Trenes, carreteras y hasta caminos de cabras si es necesario. Dejarles sin luz ni agua. Pero no tocar los huevos a la gente de Dnipro y resto de zonas aún muy rusofilas.

A los que hay que meter caña es a los del oeste, esa parte del país deberian mandarla a la edad de piedra si quieren ganar pronto... pasa que no quieren ganar pronto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

Esta medida que también fue implantada durante " el coronavirus " y otras todavía más distópicas tienen como única finalidad acostumbrar a la población a aceptar imposiciones del poder por incoherentes e inconcebibles que sean.



Es una forma de domar como como se hace con los caballos salvajes . Sólo es necesario una tarde para conseguir someterlo para toda la vida. 

El caballo queda desconcertado y pierde su capacidad de libre albedrío al verse atado e incapaz de reaccionar. Alguna gente le llama " romper el alma " . Luego se convierte en un zombi y obedece a cualquier indicación con solo mover las riendas.



El coronavirus que a estas alturas ya no hay duda que que ha sido una trama de ingeniería social - llevó a la población a un estado de shock similar a una posguerra ¿ qué pretende Putin bombardeando Ucrania ? pues aterrorizar a la población y que se rindan . 



Convertir a la sociedad en un enorme campo de concentración les da el poder de implantar medidas criminales y liberticidas que de otra manera serían imposibles . Como llevo predicando desde el principio de todo esto primero irán a por los ahorros de la gente a través de la inflación que advierte de un posible crack a la venezolana . En España hay un billón de euros " ahorrados " que no existen . Es una enorme estafa piramidal de dinero imaginario y lo pretenden disolver. 



Luego irán a por las herencias haciendo creer que es necesario contribuir para pagar las enormes deudas adquiridas con el coronatimo y la guerra de Ucrania. La agenda 2030 es una evidente trampa . Lo único que pretenden es el saqueo y la ruina de Europa una vez más.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

Con un par!


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



Menuda tonteria.

La america española era un lugar maravilloso si lo comparamos con la China, la Europa o Africa en el año 1800.


kelden dijo:


> Exacto ... unos cafres que no sabían más que darse de hostias con todo el mundo. De trabajar y generar riqueza ... ya tal ....   Y lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que no dejaban que nadie emprendiera y trabajara, no fuera a ser que se hiciera más rico que ellos. Coño .... por qué te crees que echaron a los judios y a los moros? Pues por éso .... esos marranos sin limpieza de sangre trabajaban, comerciaban, prosperaban .... eso no se podía consentir ...



Por muchos emoticos que pongas, has sido derrotado.

Debes revisar tu punto de vista en la medida que no encaja con la realidad.

La creación del imperio español es una gesta tecnologica, social y política absolutamente masiva. Solamente un regimen bien organizado, bien gestionado y con capacidad para generar grandes cantidades de riqueza y prosperidad sería capaz de lograr algo así.

Por ejemplo... los Vikingos son lo que tu asocias a los españoles. Gorilas violentos que solo sabían matar y violar. Por eso nunca crearon nada que perdedura en el tiempo y siempre fueron asimilados por culturas superiores.

No fué ese el caso de España.

Crear rutas comerciales transoceanicas en un tiempo donde el resto pensaban que la tierra era plana.gestionar plazas en 4 continentes a miles de kilometros. Hasta nos permitimos que varias lenguas aborigenes americanas gozaran de una gramática antes de que el inglés la tubiera.

Esa gente estaban muy abanzados frente al resto de Europa y por eso los aplastaron. Tb tenían muchos más cojones, pero eso ya se sabe.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y mientras perdían batallas trabajaban, comerciaban, trabajaban, compraban, vendían, ganaban dinero y en cien años el imperio español ya no pintaba nada, no ganaba una guerra, estaba en la puta ruina y en España la gente se moría de hambre.
> 
> Eso es lo que pasa cuando la élite de tu pais hace de la guerra una profesión financiada por el saqueo americano. Cuando los otros ganaron más dinero trabajando nos ganaron todas las guerras. De hecho richelieu nos dió la puntilla en la guerra de los 30 años. Nos arruinó para siempre y desde entonces no pintamos nada de nada. Ya no hemos levantao cabeza.
> 
> El imperio yanki es muy parecido: unos cafres desbocaos que han tirao por el vater una milmillonada. Y van a acabar igual que nosotros.



Sin comerciar no sostienes un imperio global.

España comerciaba desde china hasta el peru, desde rio de plata a canarias y de canarias a cuba y de cuba a Europa. Y los barcos Españoles de la corona de aragón dominaban todo el mediterraneo occidental con el control del reino de napoles. 

La moneda española era la moneda de referencia mundial, todo el mundo que podia comerciaba con españa y españa era una potencia a nivel de producción pk de otro modo es IMPOSIBLE sostener una armada y unos ejercitos inmensos como era el caso.

Asumelo... te han colado propaganda masivamente y lo peor es que es para que deshonres e insultes a tus antepasados.

Una pena.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta medida que también fue implantada durante " el coronavirus " y otras todavía más distópicas tienen como única finalidad acostumbrar a la población a aceptar imposiciones del poder por incoherentes e inconcebibles que sean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kopke (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ocupantes rusos están tratando de restaurar los puentes dañados en la región de Kherson.*
> 
> La calidad de las obras y la seguridad en el uso de los puentes es un gran interrogante.
> 
> ...



Es una reparación fuera de toda duda. 

Buena conexión entre barras y aumentan la sección de acero de las armaduras de tracción.

Cero problemas.


----------



## kopke (25 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Referencia: "En cuanto a la resistencia de diseño, de acuerdo con la tecnología, el tiempo para el secado completo del concreto es de 25 a 28 días. El requisito es para productos de concreto que realicen una función de carga". Que algunos piensan que esto se "repara rápidamente".



Pero qué gilipolleces hay que leer.

En primer lugar el hormigón no seca. Cristaliza.

En los primeros siete días un hormigón adquiere el 70% de la resistencia que va a adquirir en toda su vida útil.

Si la resistencia de proyecto es de 17,5 N/mm2 y usas un HA-25/B/40/Ia, por ejemplo, en siete días la tienes.

Joder, como todas las mentiras de los ucrosionistas sean como esto Farlopensky está jodido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Esto parece que no tiene marcha atrás. 

Van a por todas . Bill Gates y sus compinches quieren acelerar el proceso del cambio mundial .
Bill quiere ver resultados antes de morir. 

Su enorme fortuna la ha destinado a financiar su delirante elucubración como si fuese un mesías .
Si le sale bien se creará un relato como el salvador de la humanidad . 

Si le sale mal será colgado por los pies boca abajo como otros iluminados que pensaban que iban a cambiar el mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

Thread by @Jack_Raines on Thread Reader App


@Jack_Raines: SUNDAY STORY TIME Flashback to April 2020. The world is ending, a pandemic is raging, and the oil market broke, with prices crashing to -$40 per barrel. One group of Brits made the trade of...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que los rusos han dado descanso a gran parte de sus tropas, quedan de reten algunas, los de las republicas y los mercenarios y con eso van tirando.
> 
> Según un coronel USAno eso quiere decir que se preparan para una gran ofensiva ¿Kharkov por el norte u Odessa por el sur, no lo sabe o adivina?. Supongo, digo yo, que tendremos que esperar un poco para verlo, desde luego forzados no van.
> 
> ...



Tremenda explosión demográfica van a tener en esas regiones en nueves meses.
Quién ha hecho el servicio militar lo entenderá.


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Totalmente, los del PP también son unos lameculos de la OTAN. Y creo sinceramente que la nueva generación del PP es peor que la anterior en ese sentido.
> 
> Pero algo que diferencia al PP del PSOE, es que el PP un actor interno propio. Es la casta que lleva gobernando España 200 años, la misma que nos ha vendido repetidas veces y ha hecho la guerra contra su propio pueblo solo para mantenerse en el poder.
> 
> ...




Mi aportacioón de memoria histórica.
En el año 1968 los socialistas estaban en las catacumbas, lo sé porque en una gran ciudad donde nos conocíamos todos los antifascistas, encontré dos que estaban de vacaciones. En Paris fue el descojono, encontrabas la facción comunista que buscases, y de cualquier país. Fue una etapa muy interesante de mi vida, pues hasta conocí a un agente del KGB. Viejas historias del pasado...
Lo de Suresnes no pasó desapercibido, aunque no se le dió mayor importancia. La izquierda comunista, en general, ni se llevaba con ellos, salvo los anarquistas de la CNT por su antiguo pacto sindicalista, pero poco. También conocí a exiliados de países del Este con los que no tenía el menor problema en hablar, albaneses, yugoeslavos, rumanos..., muy interesante, sociológicamente hablando, la información que proporcionaban.
No fue hasta más tarde, cuando se pudo comprobar el viraje y la traición al movimiento obrero trabajado por la CIA. La verdad es que trabajaron muy bien los muchachos hozando en el hambre de poder de los ex socialistas. El resto ya es historia que ni olvido ni perdono en nombre de mi desgraciado país del que me he autoexiliado. Los años no perdonan, amigos...


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso es un error y denota que no has entendido en componente de guerra de exterminio que los Ucranianos estan realozando en la parte prorusa.
> 
> Los ucranianos celebran la muerte de "sus tropas" pk solo mandan a gente del este del país al frente.
> 
> ...



No tenemos ni remota idea de los planes del ejército ruso, yo al menos.Opto por el silencio y seguir las operaciones, ya me gustaría estar en la cabeza de Shoigu y de Gerásimov...


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Jul 2022)

El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso. Pero qué cosa más tonta sois. Os ponía a cintazos en la espalda que no ibais a poder tumbaros en un mes.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



No sólo eso, horadando los Andes provocaron tales cambios en los glaciares, que terminaron desecando los pantanos de Atacama convirtiéndola en el desierto que es hoy.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y mientras perdían batallas trabajaban, comerciaban, trabajaban, compraban, vendían, ganaban dinero y en cien años el imperio español ya no pintaba nada, no ganaba una guerra, estaba en la puta ruina y en España la gente se moría de hambre.
> 
> Eso es lo que pasa cuando la élite de tu pais hace de la guerra una profesión financiada por el saqueo americano. Cuando los otros ganaron más dinero trabajando nos ganaron todas las guerras. De hecho richelieu nos dió la puntilla en la guerra de los 30 años. Nos arruinó para siempre y desde entonces no pintamos nada de nada. Ya no hemos levantao cabeza.
> 
> El imperio yanki es muy parecido: unos cafres desbocaos que han tirao por el vater una milmillonada. Y van a acabar igual que nosotros.



Todos los imperios acaban de la misma forma, cuando sus elites no los más capaces de sus gentes o viven sin moral y/o pragmatismo la ca=da esta mas cerca.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Sin comerciar no sostienes un imperio global.
> 
> España comerciaba desde china hasta el peru, desde rio de plata a canarias y de canarias a cuba y de cuba a Europa. Y los barcos Españoles de la corona de aragón dominaban todo el mediterraneo occidental con el control del reino de napoles.
> 
> ...



La leyenda hace aguas al descubrirse que Castilla y Aragón ya estaban forrados e industrializados (lo que se puede llamar industria en el Renacimiento) antes de descubrirse América.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sólo eso, horadando los Andes provocaron tales cambios en los glaciares, que terminaron desecando los pantanos de Atacama convirtiéndola en el desierto que es hoy.



Que locuras, cuando España llega a América nos salva de la inmigración anglo-sajona que llevo a los "pieles rojas" a su cuasi-exterminio, ninguna ciudad pre-hispánica se hubiera salvado, ni ruinas de las mismas quedarían en el presente, esto sin contar con las mismas pestes y otras enfermedades que de una u otra forma hubieran llegado al continente, para lo cual los habitantes de estos lares no tenían ningún tipo de inmunidad. 
La conquista y posterior colonización y mestizaje, apoyada por decenas de miles de indígenas que vivían bajo el yugo Inca, que esta fehacientemente documentada, fue vital para este proceso y que gracias al mismo Hispanoamérica pudo haber tenido un destino distinto al actual que nos tiene dividido en veinte y tantos países, y que esto es resultado de la política inglesa de la época y posterior política Estadounidense. Y hago mención de la tragedia que fue para Sudamérica la aventuras de Bolívar y San Martín que solo lograron destruir un futuro prometedor si las relaciones con España hubieran continuado como Madre e Hijo.

En fin un tópico demasiado complejo y con muchas aristas que ha muchos les hace notar las ojerizas de denostar lo propio y abrazar lo ajeno, cuando esto simplemente fue implantado en sus mentes por sus propios enemigos.


----------



## Nico (25 Jul 2022)

_*Febrero*_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.




_*Marzo*_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.




*Abril*



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.




_*Mayo*_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.




_*Junio*_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.





_*Julio*_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> El hilo de los retrasaos. Aquí hablando las mismas tontadas que hablábais en febrero. *Como si no hubiésemos visto todos la debacle del ejército ruso.* Pero qué cosa más tonta sois.




_*¿ Agosto ?*_


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Que locuras, cuando España llega a América nos salva de la inmigración anglo-sajona que llevo a los "pieles rojas" a su cuasi-exterminio, ninguna ciudad pre-hispánica se hubiera salvado, ni ruinas de las mismas quedarían en el presente, esto sin contar con las mismas pestes y otras enfermedades que de una u otra forma hubieran llegado al continente, para lo cual los habitantes de estos lares no tenían ningún tipo de inmunidad.
> La conquista y posterior colonización y mestizaje, apoyada por decenas de miles de indígenas que vivían bajo el yugo Inca, que esta fehacientemente documentada, fue vital para este proceso y que gracias al mismo Hispanoamérica pudo haber tenido un destino distinto al actual que nos tiene dividido en veinte y tantos países, y que esto es resultado de la política inglesa de la época y posterior política Estadounidense. Y hago mención de la tragedia que fue para Sudamérica la aventuras de Bolívar y San Martín que solo lograron destruir un futuro prometedor si las relaciones con España hubieran continuado como Madre e Hijo.
> 
> En fin un tópico demasiado complejo y con muchas aristas que ha muchos les hace notar las ojerizas de denostar lo propio y abrazar lo ajeno, cuando esto simplemente fue implantado en sus mentes por sus propios enemigos.



Para su información, los primeros causantes del cambio climático fueron los españoles. Con la grasa de los indios asesinados quemaron la selva amazónica creando la pampa y causando la aparición del fenómeno del Niño. Al desecar el pantano de ciudad de Mexico provocaron cambios en las corrientes que resecaron el norte del país y crearon el desierto de Sonora causando la desaparición de la civilización Pueblo. Arrasaron con los bosques al este de California para ampliar el desierto y matar de sed a los apaches y comanches, quedando tan pocos y tan déiles que los ingleses se vieron obligados a acabar con su sufrimiento dado que la ciencia médica no podía curar las enfermedades que les incularon los curas franciscanos.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (25 Jul 2022)

Parecen dos S-300 ucros destruidos



M777 destruido


----------



## Sinjar (25 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Lamentable: Giorgia Meloni, la lideresa del partido ultraderechista italiano *Fratelli d'Italia* , es partidaria de enviar armas al ejército ucraniano y se declara otanista. Me recuerda a Vox.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134310
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Sinjar (25 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> _*Febrero*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese tío es subnormal. Es mejor meter en el ignore a ciertos usuarios. La experiencia de navegar y leer el foro mejora mucho.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Todo lo que esos prometeicos himars pudieron hacer es agujeros en el lecho de un puente, 
La mayoría son interceptados y los agujeros reparados. Zelensky demostró que los misiles
Himars no pudieron dañar seriamente los puentes soviéticos.
Eso si, la publicidad , sin igual...


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jul 2022)

Sobre el curso del CBO. 24/07/2022






Respuestas a preguntas sobre el curso de la CBO para el canal del comandante militar Yuri Kotenok.

*Sobre el curso del CBO. 24/07/2022


- En caso de que finalice la pausa operativa y se reanuden las hostilidades activas, ¿es posible la intensidad de las batallas al nivel del inicio de la CBO?*

- La continuación de intensas hostilidades es objetivamente inevitable, ya que congelar el conflicto en la configuración actual de la línea del frente de la Federación Rusa no es en absoluto rentable. Por lo tanto, se harán esfuerzos serios en una serie de áreas para una mayor liberación de los territorios ucranianos.
El reagrupamiento de fuerzas después de la finalización de la batalla por Severodonetsk y Lisichansk está a punto de completarse. Se puede esperar un aumento en la actividad de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la línea Seversk-Soledar, en la dirección Slavyansko-Barvenkovsky, cerca de Artemovsk, etc.
Es poco probable que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ataquen en todas las direcciones, ya que esto requiere un mayor aumento en el tamaño del grupo.

*- ¿Los acuerdos de Estambul sobre la exportación de cereales significan que hasta el invierno la Federación Rusa no tomará medidas activas para liberar Odessa?*

- Como lo demuestran los ataques de ayer en Odessa, "Estambul-1" no significa el cese de las hostilidades en Odessa y la región de Odessa.
Los acuerdos concluidos en Estambul no impiden tales ataques contra objetivos militares. En consecuencia, no hay obstáculos para el desarrollo de operaciones ofensivas en dirección a Odessa, si el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF decide confiar en esta dirección después de la finalización de la operación en Donbass. Por supuesto, esto no es tan fácil de hacer debido a la resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el terreno alrededor de Odessa, pero con suficiente concentración de tropas en esta dirección, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF son bastante capaces de tomar tanto a Nikolaev como a Odessa.

*- ¿Cuál es la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania? ¿Cómo afectan las altas bajas a la moral de las unidades y subunidades enemigas?*

- En la etapa actual, la posición moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puede caracterizarse como compleja. Las grandes pérdidas de mano de obra, por supuesto, golpean la moral de las unidades que las sufrieron. De ahí las quejas del frente, y la negativa a avanzar a la línea del frente, y las demandas de ser llevados a lugares de despliegue permanente, porque la realidad de la línea del frente no se corresponde con las imágenes de propaganda en los medios. Sin embargo, esto no se aplica a todas las partes.
Donde hay un alto porcentaje de infantería bombardeada, hay mercenarios extranjeros o bandas de nazis motivados, todavía no hay signos de un colapso crítico. Esto indica la necesidad de continuar e intensificar la molienda diaria de la mano de obra enemiga en el frente, que están realizando las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Confiamos en una ofensiva de fuego prolongada, en una andanada de fuego, cuyo objetivo específico es moler la mano de obra del enemigo, lo que conduce a la manifestación de signos de una disminución de la moral en partes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Volkssturm.

*- Si hacemos abstracción de las declaraciones de Arestovich, etc., ¿con qué cuenta el régimen de Kyiv en la dirección de Kherson?*

- Las acciones activas del enemigo en dirección a Kherson son muy probables, pero no desde el lado de Nikolaev, sino en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol. La agrupación de Nikolaev, debido a los ataques diarios contra ella, difícilmente es capaz de avanzar activamente hacia Kherson. Ahora, la actividad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se manifiesta en forma de ataques locales, en su mayoría sin éxito, pero el enemigo obviamente se está preparando para acciones más serias. Pero aún así, no se debe descartar que la charla sobre la ofensiva de Kherson pueda estar tratando de encubrir los intentos de camuflar los preparativos para una ofensiva en las direcciones de Zaporozhye o Kharkov. Aquí mucho depende de nuestra inteligencia, que debe penetrar en los planes reales del enemigo y revelarlos con anticipación para detenerlos de manera efectiva.

*- Nuevamente se escuchan declaraciones agresivas de Chisinau. ¿Es posible una nueva escalada en torno a Transnistria? ¿Kyiv abandonó la idea de invadir el PMR?*

- El tema de la reapertura del conflicto en Transnistria no sale de la agenda y se bombea regularmente tanto en Ucrania como en la propia Moldavia. Esto se hace a sugerencia de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN. En la etapa actual de desarrollo del conflicto, la escalada se ve frenada por la debilidad general de la propia Moldavia y sus Fuerzas Armadas. Los intentos apresurados de fortalecer el ejército moldavo y la limpieza de la oposición en Chisinau son intentos de crear las condiciones para un ataque conjunto de Moldavia y Ucrania en Transnistria con la ayuda indirecta de la OTAN. La mejor garantía para suprimir estos planes es la liberación de Odessa y la retirada de las tropas rusas a las fronteras de Moldavia y Transnistria.

*- ¿Tienen las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al menos una posibilidad teórica de infligir daños a uno de los 6 reactores de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, o los ataques a la instalación son de naturaleza puramente psicológica?*

- Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen la capacidad técnica para atacar los reactores ZNPP; esto se puede hacer tanto con cañones o artillería de cohetes como con drones. Mientras tanto, los ataques a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhya mantienen en buena forma el posible tema de las provocaciones nucleares y la contaminación por radiación, que utilizan para intimidar a la gente del pueblo. También se está resolviendo la tarea de no permitir que la delegación del OIEA ingrese a la instalación, que debería investigar los hechos revelados de los intentos de Ucrania de crear una bomba nuclear sucia.

*- ¿Cómo afectó la renuncia de Johnson a los planes de Londres de luchar contra Moscú "hasta el último ucraniano"?*

- No hay señales significativas de un cambio en la política británica en este momento, especialmente porque Johnson ejercerá como primer ministro por unas semanas más, y no va a cambiar de rumbo. La probable sucesora de Johnson, Liz Truss, también está comprometida con este rumbo, por lo que el papel de los ucranianos como carne de cañón para Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña no cambiará.

*- ¿Es posible ejecutar la pena de muerte contra mercenarios británicos?*

- Desde el punto de vista de la ley, no hay obstáculos para ello. Se investigó el caso, se llevó a cabo el juicio, se dictó el veredicto. Desde el punto de vista de la ley, la única forma de evitar un veredicto anunciado es un indulto del jefe de la DPR.
Por supuesto, todavía hay un escenario con un intercambio, pero por el momento, Gran Bretaña no se ha comunicado con la RPD sobre el intercambio de sus mercenarios. En vista de esto, la probabilidad de que se ejecuten varias sentencias de muerte es bastante alta.
Desde mi punto de vista, varias sentencias de este tipo deberían ejecutarse, independientemente de que haya o no intercambios posteriores de mercenarios. Quizá la ejecución de unos cuantos mercenarios aumente el interés por canjear a otros.
Al mismo tiempo, hay que subrayar de todas las formas posibles que el gobierno británico abandonó a los mercenarios a su suerte y no los salvó de la pena capital.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Maria Zakharova

_* Ha dicho la guardiana del tesoro, Yanet Yellen, que la economía de EEUU se está desacelerando, 
pero no se trata de una recesión, sino de un fenómeno necesario tras un rápido crecimiento...

También, en 1924, muchos estaban seguros de que Lenin no había muerto, que simplemente *_
*se había dormido hasta tiempos mejores.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No tenemos ni remota idea de los planes del ejército ruso, yo al menos.Opto por el silencio y seguir las operaciones, ya me gustaría estar en la cabeza de Shoigu y de Gerásimov...



Con escuchar a Putin y a Lavrov suficiente…


----------



## NS 4 (25 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y los nazis ucros también son izquierda, no te jode.
> 
> Izquierda con posibildades de gobernar en Europa no hay.



Todo ha sido fagocitado por el globalismo...todos nos han encerrado...todos nos han querido vacunar como a pollos de corral...todos abanderan la ingenieria social inoculada por el globalsionismo...

Fuera del globalismo no hay vida politica...y no hay tampoco globalismo de izquierdas y globalismo de derechas...eso solo se lo puede creer alguien tan enfocado en su propio culo como el espiritu libre de las landas o el hobbesiano pacifista.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sólo eso, horadando los Andes provocaron tales cambios en los glaciares, que terminaron desecando los pantanos de Atacama convirtiéndola en el desierto que es hoy.



Atacama era una zona pantanosa ? Por favor fuentes ...


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Luces sobre la ciudad


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda El sábado por la noche, quince minutos antes del inicio del toque de queda, el centro de Donetsk fue atacado con Grads equipados con munició…




slavyangrad.es











Luces sobre la ciudad


25/07/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


El sábado por la noche, quince minutos antes del inicio del toque de queda, el centro de Donetsk fue atacado con Grads equipados con munición luminosa. Este corresponsal de _KP_ observó y filmó este ataque desde la ventana de la cocina. Fue una escena fascinante, bella y mortal. En realidad, fue así. Acababa de regresar de la región de Zaporozhie, de los “territorios liberados”, que ya han empezado a prepararse para un referéndum en septiembre, en el que habrá una única cuestión: el retorno a Rusia. Pocas horas de sueño, comidas esporádicas y escasas, que iba a compensar en Donetsk, que se ha convertido en mi hogar. Vivo muy cerca del centro, no hay instalaciones militares en el distrito, aunque sí está el gran hospital Kalinin, en el que, por cierto, se ha tratado desde 2014 a nuestros heridos y también a los soldados ucranianos capturados. Puede que ese fuera el objetivo de los artilleros ucranianos, es difícil descifrarlo, ya que en Donetsk ya no hay retaguardia. Los cañones de 155 milímetros de la OTAN cubren todo el ancho y largo de la ciudad.

La explosión se produjo directamente encima, ante la ventana abierta. El cielo se encendió, las ventanas temblaron y se activaron las alarmas de los coches en los patios. Después se produjeron otros dos estallidos y cientos de puntos blancos iluminados empezaron a descender en el cielo negro. Visualmente, parecían unos fuegos artificiales corrientes. Pero las gotas de fuego no se deshacían en el cielo, sino que fluían hasta el suelo, dejando una cola iluminada en la oscuridad. Entonces, las primeras luces cayeron sobre los tejados vecinos: luces blancas que hacían un flash de luz. Una de las estrellas cayó en el patio, haciendo arder la copa de un árbol. Las ventanas se cerraron de golpe y se podía escuchar hablar a los preocupados vecinos. En otros patios, las “luces” cayeron sobre vehículos y escuché los gritos de la gente e incluso el sonido de los extintores. ¿Qué ha sido eso?

El benevolente “examen preliminar” de una tranquila voz lejana recomendaba a los residentes de Donetsk “no caer en el pánico, es un _candelabro_, munición luminosa y cito directamente: “Si fuera fósforo, os estaríais ahogando ahora mismo”. Es lo que personas amables nos escribieron con su mejor voluntad. En el vecindario había un notable aroma a química. Una hora después, los expertos del Centro de Control y Coordinación Conjunto confirmaron que Donetsk había sido atacada con Grads, cargados con cohetes incendiarios con magnesio.

En 2014, en Slavyansk, Sasha Kots y yo vivimos un ataque con munición incendiaria con fósforo. No solo lo vivimos, sino que lo grabamos, con su fecha y hora, mostrando el momento en el que bolas de fósforo caían sobre nosotros. Presentamos ese material al Comité Investigador de la Federación Rusa. El uso de fósforo en zonas residenciales está prohibido y se presentó en el Reino Unido como parte de los documentos que registran los crímenes de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Así que, temiendo la mala publicidad y la reprimenda, Ucrania ha pasado del fósforo al magnesio en los últimos años. El magnesio de puede utilizar en una ciudad torturada que intenta dormirse. Por suerte, su temperatura de combustión es aún más alta. Sin embargo, se quema más rápido que el fósforo. Créanme, cuando cae sobre tu cabeza y sobre tu casa, la sensación es parecida. Un cohete contiene 180 elementos incendiarios, unos hexágonos de magnesio y composición pirotécnica que prende en el momento de lanzamiento de la munición. El número de luces en el cielo se corresponde aproximadamente con el número de elementos incendiarios. La zona afectada es de 6400 metros cuadrados. Por suerte, por la noche, un frente tormentoso pasó por la RPD. Creo que eso nos salvó de varios incendios.

Un poco más tarde, llegó la información oficial. Tres misiles habían sido disparados contra Donetsk, dos de ellos habían sido interceptados por las defensas aéreas. Es la táctica ucraniana: disparar para intentar abrumar a las defensas aéreas con objetivos simultáneos. Por desgracia, funciona. Dos horas después, intentó dormir, pero tuve que saltar de la cama cuando se escuchó otra explosión en el cielo. Abrí la ventana, pero en lugar de fuegos artificiales de magnesio, escuché un sonido extraño: piezas de metal caían del cielo. Después de las “luces”, tenían la esperanza de que las defensas aéreas no hubieran tenido tiempo de recargarse. Pero sí lo habían tenido. Puede que fuera un Tochka-U interceptado por las defensas de la ciudad, o puede que fuera un Tornado o Uragan. Los restos de metal del proyectil indefinido tardaron alrededor de un minutos en caer del cielo. Nunca sabremos dónde iba y cual era su objetivo. La defensa aérea mantiene en secreto gran parte de sus victorias. Pero Donetsk escucha y sabe que esos chicos nunca duermen. Para que los demás podamos al menos intentar dormir.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jul 2022)

TASS MOSCÚ, 25 de julio. /TASS/. Los investigadores rusos identificaron a más de 220 personas, incluso del alto mando militar ucraniano, involucradas en el bombardeo de Donbass, dijo el presidente del Comité de Investigación de Rusia, Alexander Bastrykin. "En el curso de una investigación preliminar, más de 220 personas han sido identificadas como involucradas en crímenes contra la paz y la seguridad de la humanidad y esta cifra incluye representantes del alto mando militar ucraniano, así como comandantes de destacamentos militares, que bombardearon a civiles, Bastrykin dijo en una entrevista con el diario Rossiiskaya Gazeta de Rusia. Según él, se han presentado cargos contra 92 comandantes y sus subordinados. "Noventa y seis personas fueron incluidas en la lista de personas buscadas, incluidos 51 comandantes del ejército ucraniano", según Bastrykin. Dijo que se habían iniciado un total de 1.300 casos penales con respecto a más de 400 personas. La situación en la línea de enfrentamiento en Donbass se intensificó el 17 de febrero. Las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (DPR y LPR) informaron de los bombardeos más masivos del ejército ucraniano en los últimos meses, que dañaron la infraestructura civil y causaron bajas civiles. El 21 de febrero, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin anunció el reconocimiento de la soberanía de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Rusia firmó acuerdos de amistad, cooperación y asistencia mutua con sus líderes. Rusia reconoció las repúblicas de Donbass de acuerdo con las constituciones DPR y LPR dentro de los límites de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk a principios de 2014. El presidente ruso Putin anunció el 24 de febrero que, en respuesta a una solicitud de asistencia de los jefes de las repúblicas de Donbass, había tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial en Ucrania. El líder ruso enfatizó que Moscú no tenía planes de ocupar territorios ucranianos y señaló que la operación tenía como objetivo la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania. El DPR y el LPR lanzaron una operación para liberar sus territorios bajo el control de Kiev.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> A ver señor, la creencia en seres imaginarios es algo personal y respetable pero cuando eso trasciende a la vida pública y además se tiene poder y ese poder se basa en la imposición de la creencia se sus seres imaginarios, tenemos un problema y los hemos tenido a lo largo de la historia. El señor putin podrá creer en lo que quiera pero sus decisiones no se pueden basar en sus creencias en sus seres imaginarios porque gobierna a otros pueblos que tienen otros seres imaginarios, con lo que podría poner en peligro la unidad de la gloriosa Federación Rusa. Creo que igual ya le empieza a quedar claro. Por mi parte dejo este off topic, pero si usted cree que necesita alguna otra explicación estaré a su disposición.
> Permítame que le diga de nuevo, que sigue emponzoñando porque en ningún momento he dicho que putin sea un manipulador y un farsante y además MIENTE cuando dice que yo he dicho que el que cree en seres imaginarios es de "loquero premium". Míreselo hombre, hágase ese favor



¿Respetable? ahora cambiamos el tono según conveniencia. A empezado usted arbitrariamente faltando el respeto a los creyentes cuando a contestado al @clapham5 (y con esto no es que reivindique su opinión). *Así que el que emponzoña es usted*. Yo no he entrado antes en este tipo de discusiones en el foro, ni he faltado al respeto de nadie por creer en algo distinto de lo que yo creo. He aceptado a todos por igual.

Las decisiones de Putin reflejan su comprensión y aceptación de la religiosidad de los rusos, sean ortodoxos o musulmanes, protegiendo ambas, así que *sí entran éstas* dentro de las bases sobre las que se asienta el actual modelo ruso de sociedad.

Y las lógicas consecuencias que he relatado antes sobre lo que usted debería pensar respecto de Putin dada su actitud, son eso, consecuencias lógicas derivadas de esta, así que no miento.

Ha sido usted el que ha empezado esto por irrespetar sin ninguna necesidad, y si de veras quiere terminar con este tipo de discusiones estériles y ajenas al sentido del hilo, solo tiene que abstenerse de faltar al respeto a los demás. Es muy fácil. 

Por mi parte asunto zanjado.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jul 2022)

Visita a el Congo


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Jul 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que comunismo y fascismo/nazismo tienen particularidades y diferencias que ha descrito bastante bien un conforero en un hilo abierto recientemente (medios de producción colectivos frente a estado corporativo, internacionalismo frente a racismo y supremacismo, lucha de clases frente a pueblos o razas, etc.), es imposible negar que ambos maman de la misma corriente de pensamiento anti individualista que promueve el liberalismo clásico (y me refiero al liberalismo, no a las pajas mentales que muchos izquierdistas y algunos derechistas se hacen con respecto a él).
> 
> No es que sea una idea dañina, es en todo caso una idea correcta. La diferencia entre ambos es mucho menor que lo que les une, que no es otra cosa que la supeditación de todo interés genuino individual, al interés abstracto y absurdo del colectivo, y el todo vale para la consecución de estos fines, justificándose cualquier acto que lo asegure y afirme.
> 
> ...



fascismo, socialismo, nacionalismo y ecologismo, los cuatro jinetes del idealismo


----------



## Expected (25 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Visita a el Congo



Y otra vez sin poner una foto o vídeo de la hija de Lavrov ....que hemos dicho que tiene que ser obligatoria para desestresar el hilo. De verdad....


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



no sabía que estaban destruyendo monumentos virreinales en méxico. como se lo tomen en serio sólo van a dejar las cuatro cosas que hizo el último estadista que ha gobernado méxico, don porfirio.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La PSOE es 100% de izquierda. La representa en todas sus facetas. Promociona una educación que genere población ignorante, quiere ruina económica para que haya que agradecerle las limosnas, es totalitario, y folla a diario con los etarras. Más de izquierda no se puede ser.




Eso no es izquierda, es Globalismo.


----------



## HDR (25 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Visita a el Congo



Los occidentales, desde su burbujita, ya no comprenden cómo funciona el mundo.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que falsos sois los separatistas, solo quereis aprovecharos del resto de españoles, ireis al infierno !!!.



Pasa de ellos...el odio es una mala cosa, bastante tienen con lo que llevan dentro.

Eso siempre pasa factura. Ademas, no hay que seguirles el juego, tan español es un palles de Mollerusa, como un majorero de Fuerteventura...todos comparten una lengua y una cultura comun. Con sus matices, pero es mucho mas lo que los une, que lo que los separa...mal que les pese a los "odiadores profesionales".


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los occidentales, desde su burbujita, ya no comprenden cómo funciona el mundo.



Ese saludo es de agradecimiento, dice mucho


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Después de leer los post del hilo durante la noche he comprobado que hay demasiada* irritabilidad*. Posiblemente causada por el calor.

Por favor relájense un poco.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso ha llevado a cabo una eficaz operación de contrainteligencia con un juego operativo contra los servicios de inteligencia de la OTAN.*

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso ha descubierto y desbaratado una operación supervisada por los servicios especiales de la OTAN de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano para secuestrar aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.

Oficiales de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, actuando en nombre de la dirección política de su país, intentaban reclutar pilotos militares rusos a cambio de dinero y garantías de ciudadanía en uno de los países de la Unión Europea.

El plan consistía en convencer a los pilotos rusos de que volaran y aterrizaran en aeródromos controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En el transcurso del juego operativo, los oficiales de contrainteligencia rusos obtuvieron información que ayudó a nuestras fuerzas armadas a apuntar a una serie de instalaciones militares ucranianas.

Se ha identificado a los agentes de la inteligencia ucraniana implicados en la operación y a sus cómplices.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*Noticias de los territorios liberados.*

1. El proceso de abandono de la hryvnia en los territorios liberados se acelerará debido a la depreciación de la hryvnia y a su erosión gradual de la circulación a medida que las regiones reciban rublos como parte de los pagos de pensiones, salarios y subsidios.
2. La administración estatal de la región de Zaporizhzhya afirma que en la primera quincena de septiembre se celebrará un referéndum sobre la secesión de Ucrania y la adhesión a Rusia.
3. Los medios de comunicación occidentales afirman que en los territorios liberados se ha intensificado una campaña para simplificar la expedición de pasaportes rusos.
4. Ucrania dice cada vez más que el "contraataque a Kherson" es necesario sobre todo para intentar perturbar los próximos referendos que registrarán la secesión de más territorios de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## España1 (25 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> _*Febrero*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también creo que @Simo Hayha es un robot… de la otan pero robot


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales británicas han entrenado a los militares ucranianos para atacar la Isla de la Serpiente, según The Sun.

La publicación especifica que los combatientes del Servicio de Barcos Especiales de la Armada Británica fueron a Ucrania, a Ochakov, y allí entrenaron a sus colegas del 73º Centro de Operaciones Especiales de la Armada en el manejo de equipos submarinos británicos.

No se especifican las fechas en las que tuvo lugar la formación.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*El ejército chino se ha vuelto significativamente más agresivo y peligroso en los últimos cinco años, dijo el general Mark Milley*

El general Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, declaró durante un viaje a la región del Indo-Pacífico que el número de interceptaciones de aviones y barcos chinos en el Pacífico con las fuerzas estadounidenses y otros socios ha aumentado considerablemente en este tiempo.

Sus declaraciones se produjeron en un momento en que Estados Unidos redobla sus esfuerzos para reforzar sus relaciones con los países del Pacífico como contrapeso a China, que intenta ampliar su presencia e influencia en la región. La administración Biden considera que China es su "amenaza constante" y la principal preocupación de seguridad de Estados Unidos a largo plazo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*Un intento de contraofensiva de las AFU en Kherson fracasa con grandes pérdidas para Ucrania*

El colapso del intento de contraofensiva contra la región de Kherson ha sido informado por el jefe adjunto de la administración, Kyrylo Stremousov.

"El otro día los nazis ucranianos hicieron otro intento fallido de ofensiva en la región de Kherson. Su intento de ataque fracasó. En primer lugar, la región de Kherson es una estepa, y cualquier movimiento del ejército ucraniano acaba en ataques infructuosos. En segundo lugar, todos sus intentos sólo se traducen en grandes pérdidas en las filas del ejército ucraniano. El régimen de Zelenskyy se limita a arrojar irremediablemente a la gente a una muerte segura", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

HIMARS ataca a Alchevsk

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Alchevsk con HIMARS, disparando cinco cohetes, ha informado el LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ha dejado de existir como Estado

Esta opinión fue expresada por el jefe adjunto de la administración militar y civil de la región de Kherson, Kyrylo Stramousov.

"Ucrania como Estado ha dejado de existir realmente. Ahora se limitan a malversar todo el dinero que les da Occidente", dijo Stremousov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

De momento, hay un problema tremendamente masivo y lastimoso dentro del mundo 
occidental cuando se trata de revisionismo de la Historia desde el 11-S.
Una vez que se vaya disipando la niebla mental ideológica, regresaremos a las raíces
de lo particular, de la cercanía, la comunidad y de la civilización. Hasta entonces...


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

El Saker ha regresado a su blog Andrei con una gran salva artillera de gran análisis 
y demolición de las narrativas occidentales:

_*" Hace cinco meses, el 24 de febrero, Rusia comenzó lo que llamó una "operación militar especial" (OME).
En términos muy simples, esto es lo que Rusia ha logrado hasta hoy: Ucrania ha perdido alrededor del 20%
de su territorio, unas 3.000 ciudades y pueblos, la mitad del PIB y un tercio de la producción de carbón. 
Ha perdido por completo el Mar de Azov, y el tráfico a través de los puertos del Mar Negro se ha congelado 
debido a los combates y a la explotación de vías navegables. El número de refugiados ha alcanzado los 7 
millones.Pero estos datos ni siquiera empiezan a contar toda la historia. Habría muchas maneras de contar
esta historia, pero para empezar quiero enumerar algunos elementos de la narrativa oficial occidental que *_
*ahora se han enfrentado y que nadie en su sano juicio tomaría en serio..."






Five months into the Special Military Operation – a summary | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




*


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jul 2022)

Ahora que ha vuelto el gas por NS, aunque sólo al 30%, se olvidan dos cosas:

a) La UE le está comprando el gas a Rusia
b) Lo está comprando en rublos

Rusia se la ha sacado con este tema


----------



## Yomateix (25 Jul 2022)

Que desde EEUU no quieren la paz lo sabemos ya todos, pero aún así no se cansan de repetirlo. Como va a quererla pues Zelenski si está puesto por ellos y hace lo que ellos le ordenen.

*Henry Kissinger aconseja que Ucrania no debe ceder ningún territorio a Rusia *

El exsecretario de Estado estadounidense* Henry Kissinger* ha aconsejado este domingo a Ucrania y a Occidente que *no cedan a Rusia ningún territorio ucraniano* en unas futuras negociaciones de paz para poner fin al conflicto.
Kissinger ha declarado a la cadena pública alemana ZDF que la cesión de territorio ucraniano no debe estar sobre la mesa, y ha instado a Occidente a tener claro qué es lo que está en discusión y qué no lo está bajo ninguna circunstancia.


*Las autoridades de Lugansk denuncian que el Ejército ucraniano ha lanzado cinco cohetes HIMARS *

Las autoridades de la autoproclamada *República Popular de Lugansk* (RPL), han denunciado este lunes que el Ejército ucraniano ha lanzado *cinco cohetes HIMARS* en el último día, en el asentamiento de Alchevsk.

El Ejército ucraniano lanzó el mes pasado seis cohetes HIMARS dirigidos al asentamiento de Krasny Luch en la región separatista de Lugansk. Los cohetes cayeron en el centro del asentamiento, *hiriendo a tres personas y destruyendo un hotel*.


Imaginad un mileurista que tenga que gastar 830e más al año (y como tenga hijos....) solo en alimentación, aparte gasolina, luz.....Pero todo sea por el bien de EEUU, que nos ha dicho que esta guerra si importa....y también la que nos quiere mete contra China en el futuro.

*Consecuencias económicas de la guerra. *El ahorro se desploma por la inflación. En total, un español gastaría de media unos 830 euros más al año en alimentación, según la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios (OCU). Los costes energéticos se han disparado hasta niveles nunca vistos y la incertidumbre por la guerra de Ucrania amaga con complicar el escenario en los próximos meses. Una información de nuestra compañera Diana Fresneda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Saker ha regresado a su blog Andrei con una gran salva artillera de gran análisis
> y demolición de las narrativas occidentales:
> 
> _*" Hace cinco meses, el 24 de febrero, Rusia comenzó lo que llamó una "operación militar especial" (OME).
> ...



Me quedo con…”el Imperio anglosionista murió el 8 de enero de 2020 cuando _permitió_ a Irán bombardear las bases de CENTCOM sin que se devolviera ni una sola bala. Ese día, el Imperio mostró al mundo que ni siquiera tenía lo que se necesita para atacar a Irán.”

Lo de permitió es impotencia ante las armas nuevas de Irán…


----------



## SkywalkerAND (25 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los occidentales, desde su burbujita, ya no comprenden cómo funciona el mundo.



Comprenderlo si creo que lo comprenden, pero aceptarlo, no lo aceptan...


----------



## El-Mano (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Arreglado con OpenNic. Le tengo manía a las VPN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadito con las VPN´s, en general.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Otro dato que apunta que el objetivo oculto es Europa y el euro…poco a poco y sin pausa en esta guerra de IV generación…








El yuan supera al euro por primera vez en volumen de negociación en la bolsa de valores de Moscú - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 25 jul (SANA) El yuan chino superó por primera vez al euro en volumen de negociación en la Bo




sana.sy


----------



## millie34u (25 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pasa de ellos...el odio es una mala cosa, bastante tienen con lo que llevan dentro.
> 
> Eso siempre pasa factura. Ademas, no hay que seguirles el juego, tan español es un palles de Mollerusa, como un majorero de Fuerteventura...todos comparten una lengua y una cultura comun. Con sus matices, pero es mucho mas lo que los une, que lo que los separa...mal que les pese a los "odiadores profesionales".



y ahora es cuando os toqueteáis las pililas soñando con las bragas de Isabel I


----------



## NS 4 (25 Jul 2022)

Ya te has cepillado a tu perro??? O eres asi de jilipollas por las mañanas???


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Eso no es izquierda, es Globalismo.



Pues entonces la PSOE se ha adelantado al globalismo un siglo, porque siempre ha sido así.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Me quedo con…”el Imperio anglosionista murió el 8 de enero de 2020 cuando _permitió_ a Irán bombardear las bases de CENTCOM sin que se devolviera ni una sola bala. Ese día, el Imperio mostró al mundo que ni siquiera tenía lo que se necesita para atacar a Irán.”
> 
> Lo de permitió es impotencia ante las armas nuevas de Irán…



Pero hombre, cómo iban a responder si los pepinacos que les lanzaron a sus bases solo provocaron dolores de oídos en algunos soldaditos. 

Ironic off y tal


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Eso siempre pasa factura. Ademas, no hay que seguirles el juego, tan español es un palles de Mollerusa, como un majorero de Fuerteventura...todos comparten una lengua y una cultura comun. Con sus matices, pero es mucho mas lo que los une, que lo que los separa...mal que les pese a los "odiadores profesionales".



Parles català, noi?


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

Pero son potencia mundial en lémures.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

La Best Korea llamando imperio del mal a los gusanos


RT

*Corea del Norte: "EE.UU. es un vicioso patrocinador del terrorismo biológico que lleva a la humanidad a la destrucción"*


"EE.UU. es un vicioso patrocinador del terrorismo biológico que lleva a la humanidad a la destrucción", reza el texto. "Para que la humanidad viva en paz libre de calamidades, es necesario ajustar cuentas con los crímenes de EE.UU., un *imperio del mal*", añade.

La agencia estatal de noticias del país asiático señala que, según las pruebas disponibles, Washington estableció 46 laboratorios biológicos secretos en Ucrania durante las últimas dos décadas para desarrollar el virus de la fiebre hemorrágica y el hantavirus.

Asimismo, indica que también llevó a cabo investigaciones sobre una enfermedad epidémica capaz de golpear a ciertos países y sobre el desarrollo de un agente biológico destinado a exterminar la totalidad de una raza humana o nación específica.

*Trato de ocultarlo*

En este sentido, pone como ejemplo la aparición de enfermedades como la hepatitis A y la fiebre del Nilo Occidental en Ucrania, subrayando que, en lugar de admitir dicho "crimen y disculparse", trató de ocultarlo y no dudó en dejar desechos biológicos peligrosos en áreas residenciales, eludiendo la demanda de la comunidad internacional de abrir esos laboratorios para que los expertos los inspeccionaran.

Por otro lado, la KCNA sostiene que el país norteamericano no solo ha establecido muchos laboratorios biológicos en decenas de países y regiones sin tener en cuenta los tratados internacionales, sino que además ha acelerado el *desarrollo de armas bioquímicas* que amenazan la vida y la seguridad de la humanidad.

"El daño por delitos bioquímicos se expandirá a todas las áreas del mundo", continúa la publicación, que asegura que no es fortuito que se acuse a EE.UU. de estar detrás de la "maligna crisis epidémica" que en la actualidad azota la comunidad internacional.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

hehe muy bueno.


----------



## lapetus (25 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La Best Korea llamando imperio del mal a los gusanos
> 
> 
> RT
> ...



A lo mejor tiene esto algo que ver con que haya viruela por ahí suelta en cantidades que en ningún caso podrían considerarse naturales.
Yo creo que como los yanquis han echado cositas allí en la frontera del donbas, a lo mejor esto es la respuesta rusa.
Porque también podrían haberla echado los yanquis, pero entonces no se la habrían echado a los gays para que digamos que están contaminados. Sobre todo después del mes de banderitas de colores y propaganda del orgullo que llevamos.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

Aplicaciones informáticas que ya predicen el vencedor de una batalla


Un programa informático dedicado a ese propósito es el Major Combat Operations Statistical Model (MCOSM) desarrollado por ingenieros de la Escuela Naval de Posgrado (ENP)...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## kelden (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Sin comerciar no sostienes un imperio global.
> 
> España comerciaba desde china hasta el peru, desde rio de plata a canarias y de canarias a cuba y de cuba a Europa. Y los barcos Españoles de la corona de aragón dominaban todo el mediterraneo occidental con el control del reino de napoles.
> 
> ...



Ojalá hubieran sido mis antepasados. Ahora estaría en el consejo de administración de alguna cotizada del iBEX tocándome los cojones sin saber hacer la o con un canuto o vendiéndole mascarillas de pega a Almeida, comprándome yates y enseñándolos en el Hola.

Desde luego la enciclopedia Alvarez os dejó el cerebro hecho fosfatina.


----------



## No al NOM (25 Jul 2022)

Tan mal etamos con la viruela del homo joder?









Zelenski: “Hasta los ocupantes admiten que vamos a ganar”


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, confía en la victoria de sus tropas cuando se cumplen ya cinco meses de conflicto.




as.com







Está trolleando al decir eso? Y si está trolleando es una humillación para los muertos y mutilados, y si lo dice en serio es una enfermedad mental. Y si quiere alargar el conflicto y decir esa parida, nos están engañando todos.

Es así?


----------



## amcxxl (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

El comandante del batallón de Dnepropetrovsk Volkssturm, el teniente coronel Plahuta, fue eliminado por las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Está claro que los aviones rusos están haciendo daño a la estrategia de la OTAN, y hacen de todo por obtener algunos de esos aviones, están desesperados…








Rusia frustra una operación de inteligencia militar ucraniana para robar aviones de combate rusos


Según las autoridades rusas, el operativo de Ucrania "fue supervisado por los servicios especiales de la OTAN".




actualidad.rt.com





…los modelos a capturar son *cazas Sukhoi Su-24, Sukhoi Su-34 o un bombardero Tupolev Tu-22MZ*.

La bestia para la OTAN es…
El comandante de la aviación de largo alcance de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas, el teniente general Serguéi Kobylash, ha subrayado que los vuelos de bombarderos Tu-22MZ desde la base aérea de Hmeimim en Siria confirmaron que estos aviones pueden alcanzar objetivos en todo el mar Mediterráneo.








‘Bombarderos rusos Tu-22MZ en Siria pueden alcanzar el Mediterráneo’ | HISPANTV


Rusia asevera que sus bombarderos Tu-22MZ de largo alcance, desplegados en Siria, pueden alcanzar objetivos en todo el mar Mediterráneo.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## El-Mano (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Por supuesto que eso funcionó en los dos sentidos. Desde el primer momento, cuando Kautsky intentó comprar a Lenin para que trabajara para el Reich antes de que entrara en el tren blindado. Sólo que Lenin no se dejó comprar. Ha sucedido siempre y siempre sucederá.
> 
> Mi comentario no era ideológico sino histórico: dónde están las raíces del fascismo. Y están en el liberalismo y en las ideologías racistas que había alimentado el colonialismo. La Gran Bretaña o los EEUU de la época no eran menos racistas que Alemania, sólo que Alemania, al caracer de imperio colonial, decidió ejercer su racismo de puerta para dentro de Europa.
> 
> ...



Hay varias cosas de estos dias.

Ucrania:
Hay que derrotar a rusia sobre el terreno. Nada de negociaciones ni paz.

Rusia:
En futuras negociaciones ya han dejado claro que ya no exigen dombas + crimea como rusia, han ampliado exigencias a otras regiones, y además dejan claro que cuando más se arme a ucrania menos quedará de ella. Y seguramente, quieren su zona colchón para crear una "franja de seguridad". Ahora se suma a algo así como de que lo ucranianos "merecen otros lideres".


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## Discordante (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está claro que los aviones rusos están haciendo daño a la estrategia de la OTAN, y hacen de todo por obtener algunos de esos aviones, están desesperados…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le veo mucho sentido a que sea por interes. El Su-24 es un modelo de 1967 y que tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Su-34 es una puesta apunto del Su-27 que ya casi tiene 40 años y tambien tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Tu-22 ni que decir. 50 años en servicio en algunos paises (Ucrania incluido).

Puedo creeme que esten interesados en el Su-57 pero no esas chatarras que estan obsoletas y que ademas ya tienen desde hace decadas. Estos programas llevan decadas y cualquier diseño anterior a 199X esta ya en manos de la inteligencia de todos los paises interesados (la caida de la URSS fue un bazar).


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> A lo mejor tiene esto algo que ver con que haya viruela por ahí suelta en cantidades que en ningún caso podrían considerarse naturales.
> Yo creo que como los yanquis han echado cositas allí en la frontera del donbas, a lo mejor esto es la respuesta rusa.
> Porque también podrían haberla echado los yanquis, pero entonces no se la habrían echado a los gays para que digamos que están contaminados. Sobre todo después del mes de banderitas de colores y propaganda del orgullo que llevamos.



Eh?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No le veo mucho sentido a que sea por interes. El Su-24 es un modelo de 1967 y que tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Su-34 es una puesta apunto del Su-27 que ya casi tiene 40 años y tambien tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Tu-22 ni que decir. 50 años en servicio en algunos paises (Ucrania incluido).
> 
> Puedo creeme que esten interesados en el Su-57 pero no esas chatarras que estan obsoletas y que ademas ya tienen desde hace decadas.



Son los aparatos en que se basan los ataques rusos, y son difíciles de interceptar…pueden estar dopados.

En un rally de coches he visto seat 600 “tuneados”…supongo que los aviones igual.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Es que lo de Aznar fue un movimiento personal suyo, el tipo era un zumbado que soñaba con ser parte de ese circulito neocon de George Bush.
> La razón por la que hubo tanta oposición a la guerra era precisamente por eso, porque no hubo ningún consenso para lanzar la guerra contra Iraq, toda Europa estaba en contra, toda España estaba en contra, pero aún así Aznar lo apoyo y su partido tragó porque ya sabes que los que disienten se quedan fuera de las listas.
> 
> Yo me acuerdo como todos los partidos españoles pedían una invasión de Siria después del Bataclan, tuvo que venir Soraya a decir que pensaran dos veces antes de meter tropas en Siria.
> ...



Y Margallo es otro habitual que marca línea propia. De hecho admitió errores en la gestión europea de las crisis Siria y Libia, no en vano Margallo habla árabe y tiene estudios arabistas.
El atlantismo es unánime en el arco parlamentario español, pero la izquierda actúa con el fervor clásico del converso, tienen que borrar los pecadillos de juventud, ese Solana hablando contra la OTAN en el Hebe (mítica foto con un tipo detrás haciéndose un porro) o el zapatitos sin levantarse al paso de la bandera yanqui.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Hay varias cosas de estos dias.
> 
> Ucrania:
> Hay que derrotar a rusia sobre el terreno. Nada de negociaciones ni paz.
> ...



Efectivamente.
Rusia es muy muy clara cuando habla por medios oficiales, otra cosa es que nadie escuche, con todo el ruido alrededor, que si los Himars hacen un boquete a un puente, que si Jersón y sus reconquistas...
Como tú bien dices, Rusia ha pasado por varias fases:

a) Hasta febrero 2022: Minsk, y reconocer la autonomía especial a las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk
b) Marzo 2022: Donets y Lugansk serán paises independientes
c) Mayo 2022: El Sur de Ucrania, de Jersón a Mariupol, será ruso igualmente, si así lo desean sus ciudadanos.
d) Junio 2022: Zona de seguridad de cientos de kilómetros (alcance de las armas occidentales), al oeste de las repúblicas; el Dnieper vamos.
e) Julio 2022 (hace dos días): Zelensky y el régimen han de caer, porque los ciudadanos merecen otros líderes.

Ojo, que todo esto en apenas 5 meses...

Veremos en el futuro si:
f) Septiembre: Jarkov y su oblast serán rusos si lo desean sus ciudadanos.
g) Noviembre: Odessa y su oblast serán rusos si lo desean sus ciudadanos.
h) ??
i) ??

Y así hasta que caiga toda Ucrania. 
El final será el mismo, pero en vez de con 100.000 soldados nazis muertos, con 200.000 o quién sabe cuántos.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania bombardea posiciones rusas en su ofensiva por recuperar el sur.*
La *aviación ucraniana* ha bombardeado posiciones rusas en el sur del país, en la región de *Jersón*, en su contraofensiva para recuperar parte del territorio perdido, según el último informe emitido esta madrugada por el Comando Sur.

Según este informe, citado por la agencia de noticias ucraniana Ukrinform, la aviación ucraniana golpeó cinco objetivos del ejército ruso, en el distrito de Beryslav y dos más en el distrito de Jersón.

"Un par de aviones de ataque y bombarderos de primera línea atacaron tres bastiones enemigos en el distrito de Beryslav, y un par de Mi-8 y Mi-24 atacaron dos bastiones enemigos en el distrito de Jerson", dice el informe.

El comando sur también informó de que durante el último día las unidades de misiles y artillería ucranianas llevaron a cabo alrededor de 190 misiones de fuego y eliminaron, entre otros, un sistema de misiles antitanque Fagot y tres vehículos blindados de personal.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está claro que los aviones rusos están haciendo daño a la estrategia de la OTAN, y hacen de todo por obtener algunos de esos aviones, están desesperados…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Puedes resumir o poner algo que podamos ver?. Parece muy interesante.


----------



## Atalaya (25 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos reclama la extradición del narcotraficante *Rafael Caro Quintero*, recientemente capturado en México, por el asesinato de un agente de la DEA. Pero oculta la verdad sobre aquel *crimen de Estado*. Lo siguiente es el resumen de la investigación del semanario mexicano *Proceso*.

_“¡Así te quería tener, hijo de tu chingada madre!”. El narcotraficante mexicano Rafael Caro Quintero pateaba a Enrique Camarena, agente de la DEA secuestrado en Guadalajara por la Dirección Federal de Seguridad (DFS) en una operación dirigida por la CIA. Secuestrado, torturado y asesinado el 9 de febrero de 1985. Le aplastaron las costillas, le metieron un palo de escoba por el culo y lo remataron golpeándole en la cabeza con una barra de hierro.

Camarena había descubierto que la CIA introducía cocaína con sus aviones en Estados Unidos a través de bases militares para financiar a los *contras *antisandinistas. Sus aliados eran el Cártel de Guadalajara (encabezado por Ernesto Fonseca Carrillo, Miguel Ángel Félix Gallardo y Rafael Caro Quintero) y la DFS, la policía política de los gobiernos del PRI. Los *contras *se entrenaban en un rancho que Caro Quintero tenía en Veracruz, utilizado además como escala de los cargamentos de cocaína que llegaban desde Colombia y continuaban hacia Estados Unidos.

La DEA sigue asegurando que el único responsable del asesinato de Enrique Camarena fue Rafael Caro Quintero. Y la CIA niega que interviniera en el operativo. Pero en la casa de Guadalajara donde lo torturaron y asesinaron estuvieron con el narcotraficante los federales mexicanos y el agente de la CIA Félix Rodríguez, un cubano de la mafia terrorista de Miami que era el contacto del teniente coronel Oliver North, que trabajaba para el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional en la Casa Blanca durante la presidencia de Ronald Reagan, en el abastecimiento secreto de los *contras *financiado mediante el narcotráfico.

Se lo contaron al semanario mexicano *Proceso *los agentes de la DEA Héctor Berrellez y Phil Jordan y el piloto de la CIA Tosh Plumlee que introducía la cocaína en Estados Unidos y llevaba el armamento a los mercenarios antisandinistas. *Aseguran que el gobierno del presidente Ronald Reagan ordenó el asesinato de Enrique Camarena para que no denunciara su alianza con los narcotraficantes y el gobierno de México en la guerra contra el gobierno de Nicaragua.*_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Puedes resumir o poner algo que podamos ver?. Parece muy interesante.



El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FSB, por sus siglas en ruso) comunicó este lunes que ha frustrado un operativo de la inteligencia militar ucraniana para apoderarse de aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea de Rusia.

"El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ha descubierto y frustrado una operación de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, *supervisada por los servicios especiales de la OTAN*, para robar aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea rusa", detalló el Centro de Relaciones Públicas del organismo.






Detienen a un individuo que planeaba atentados en la provincia rusa de Kursk con ayuda de Ucrania


Se detalló que Kiev estuvo considerando la posibilidad de robar *cazas Sukhoi Su-24, Sukhoi Su-34 o un bombardero Tupolev Tu-22MZ*. "Oficiales de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, actuando en nombre de la dirección política de su país, intentaron reclutar a pilotos militares rusos a cambio de dinero y garantías de ciudadanía en un país de la Unión Europea, induciéndoles a volar y aterrizar con los aviones en aeródromos controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas", reveló el FSB.

Asimismo, se indicó que el descubrimiento de estos planes permitió a Moscú atacar varias instalaciones militares de Ucrania. "En el transcurso del juego operativo, los oficiales de contrainteligencia rusos obtuvieron información que ayudó a nuestras Fuerzas Armadas a *golpear una serie de instalaciones militares ucranianas*", apuntó el organismo, señalando que, además, se ha identificado a los agentes de los servicios especiales ucranianos implicados en la operación y a sus cómplices.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Acá, el "periódico de referencia"OTANico, publica un artículo en el que se permiten publicar 
como los habitantes de las ciudades del frente esperan impacientes a los rusos.

La narrativa está cambiando poquito a poco, luego de repente...









Los últimos bastiones ucranios en Donbás esperan al invasor


Apenas queda un quinto de la población en la parte de la provincia de Donetsk que aún controla Kiev. Muchos darían la bienvenida a las tropas de Putin




elpais.com


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

IMÁGENES INÉDITAS. Uno de los intentos de rescate con helis en Azovstal


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

La causa del interés italiano por el gas argelino.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Argentium (25 Jul 2022)

*Sri Lanka introduce racionamiento de combustible a través de código QR*
11:55 || 25/07/2022


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (25 Jul 2022)

100 genocidas menos.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

https://www.infobae.com/america/mund...en-septiembre/


* Ucrania anunció que la contraofensiva sobre Kherson podría culminar en septiembre*

Las autoridades regionales dijeron que las tropas ucranianas están adoptando “posiciones de liderazgo” y están en condiciones de lanzar una contraofensiva abierta contra los invasores rusos

El avance de las tropas ucranianas para recuperar el control sobre Kherson está en un punto de “inflexión” que podría culminar en septiembre, según las autoridades de esa región del sureste del país.

“El punto de inflexión ya se ha producido”, afirmó Serhiy Khlan, subjefe del Consejo Regional y asesor de su mando militar, a la televisión ucraniana Espreso.tv.

De acuerdo con sus declaraciones, las tropas ucranianas están adoptando “posiciones de liderazgo” y están en condiciones de lanzar una contraofensiva abierta.

Hasta ahora se habían llevado adelante “pasos estratégicos”, como los ataques a los puentes e infraestructuras en Antonovsky y Daryevsky, destinados a destruir municiones y dificultar los suministros al ejército ruso.

Ahora se está en condiciones de lanzar ataques de artillería, con el objetivo de culminar la operación y recuperar el control hacia septiembre.

La declaración de la fuente regional sigue al mensaje difundido por el presidente del país, Volodimir Zelensky, la noche pasada, según el cual las tropas ucranianas estaban avanzando hacia Kherson.

“Los ocupantes tratan de controlar la zona. Pero el ejército ucraniano avanza etapa a etapa en la región”, afirmó el líder ucraniano, en un mensaje difundido por video.

El Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) había advertido ya este sábado del avance de las fuerzas ucranianas sobre determinados asentamientos de la región, aunque aparentemente las autoridades locales han pedido a su población no dar datos sobre ello para no alterar la estrategia militar.

De acuerdo con este Instituto, citado por el portal Ukrinform, la resistencia ucraniana en la región ha logrado repeler varios ataques rusos en un número indeterminado de aldeas de Kherson.

Eso indicaría, según ese medio, que las tropas ucranianas están lanzando ofensivas locales a lo largo de la línea del frente.

El portal Ukrinform informa asimismo de que las tropas rusas están tratando de recuperar los puentes dañados para asegurarse con ello la llegada de los suministros y vehículos blindados pesados que precisan.

La situación es de precariedad, afirma ese medio, ya que los especialistas locales rehúyen participar en estos trabajos o lo hacen sólo a punta de pistola.

El Alto Mando del ejército ucraniano aseguró el pasado viernes que el ejército ruso estaba utilizando unidades de reserva para defender las posiciones ocupadas en el sur de Ucrania y evitar el contraataque del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

*¡¡Paren las rotativas!!

Poco nos pasa.*


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Consejos desde el tiempo:
*SÁBETE, SANCHO, que todas estas borrascas que nos suceden son señales *
_*de que presto ha de serenar el tiempo y han de sucedernos bien las cosas;
porque no es posible que el mal ni el bien sean durables [...] habiendo durado *_
*mucho el mal, el bien esté ya cerca.*
Miguel de CERVANTES


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Otro cese en Ucrania…
*Zelenski cesa al 'número dos' del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha cesado este lunes al 'número dos' del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa del país, Mijailovich Demchenko, en plena invasión rusa del país.

La semana pasada, el Parlamento de Ucrania aprobó el cese de Ivan Bakanov como jefe de los servicios de Inteligencia y de la fiscal general, Irina Venediktova, respaldando las decisiones adoptadas el domingo por el presidente del país, Volodimir Zelenski, quien durante la jornada ha reemplazado además a los jefes del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) en cinco regiones del país.








Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | El equipo de la OIEA llega a la central de Zaporiyia a pesar de los bombardeos rusos


Zelenski no creyó la alerta inicial de Washington sobre la invasión rusa



www.abc.es


----------



## I. de A. (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues entonces la PSOE se ha adelantado al globalismo un siglo, porque siempre ha sido así.



El PSOE de los años 30 del siglo pasado era un lacayo del globalismo o internacional comunista, es decir, de Stalin. El cual, después de la IIGM, se reparte con los liberales Europa y el mundo como buenos amigos.

El PSOE actual sigue siendo un lacayo del globalismo, del que resulta de la alianza entre los liberales y su engendro y cómplice, el marxismo.

Y con un servilismo compulsivo, sea a la OTAN, a la plandemia, al zurullo gay, al pagapensionismo o a cualquiera de las aberraciones que va colando el globalismo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡

*Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*


25 julio 2022 13:43


El Ministerio de Economía alemán no revelará la ubicación de la turbina Siemens para Nord Stream por razones de seguridad. Así lo afirmó el 25 de julio la representante del departamento, Beate Baron.



“Todas las condiciones legales, todas las cuestiones legales se resuelven con respecto a las sanciones europeas. Canadá ha emitido una licencia de exportación con exención del régimen de sanciones. Todos los involucrados manifestaron que el transporte de esta turbina no está sujeto a sanciones. Por razones de seguridad, no podemos dar información sobre dónde y cuándo se encuentra la turbina”, dijo Baron a los periodistas en una sesión informativa.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Es interesante esa historia el payaso no se fia de nadie, los billetes en mano.

Tic-Tac, Tic-tac, Tic-tac.................


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> 100 genocidas menos.



HIMARS? Pues ha dejado el hotel fino no pensaba que fueran tan potentes los cohetes


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Atacama era una zona pantanosa ? Por favor fuentes ...



Sarcasmo, macho !!!.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania bombardea posiciones rusas en su ofensiva por recuperar el sur.*



¿ ya no atacan el puente grande ?


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

El que no corre, vuela...O. me lo quitan de las manos...

*Los precios del gas natural en Asia suben por el temor a que Rusia vuelva a recortar*
_* el suministro y empeore la escasez mundial del combustible

Los compradores de GNL de Japón y Corea del Sur están superando a sus rivales
en Europa para asegurarse cargamentos de invierno*_
* El suministro mundial está bastante ajustado*


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está claro que los aviones rusos están haciendo daño a la estrategia de la OTAN, y hacen de todo por obtener algunos de esos aviones, están desesperados…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pones noticias de rt como buen partisano tienes que pegarlas enteras aqui porque el acceso esta prohibido en europa


----------



## kerevienteya (25 Jul 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania
a partir de las 12.00 horas del 25 de julio de 2022

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Armas de largo alcance de alta precisión basadas en el mar cerca de la aldea de Bohdanivka, región de Jmelnitsky, destruyeron una base de transbordo con municiones suministradas por EE. UU. para sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS y proyectiles para obuses estadounidenses de gran calibre M777.

▪En las aguas del estuario del Dnieper, se descubrió un intento de avance y desembarco de botes de desembarco de alta velocidad del grupo de sabotaje ucraniano en el territorio de la región de Kherson. Como resultado de los daños causados por el fuego, dos lanchas de desembarco de la Armada de Ucrania con saboteadores a bordo fueron destruidas.

▪Más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros murieron en el asentamiento de Kostiantynivka de la República Popular de Donetsk como resultado de un ataque con un arma de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el punto de despliegue temporal de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Continúan los ataques de aviación operacional-táctica y militar, fuerzas de misiles y artillería contra instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.

Durante el día, fueron atacados seis puestos de mando y observación, incluidas unidades de la 60ª Brigada de Infantería en la región de Orejov de la región de Zaporiyia, la 113ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial en las regiones de Kluhyno-Bashkyrivka y Chuguev de la región de Járkov.

Destruido: cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones en las áreas de Lyubymivka, región de Dnepropetrovsk, Stepnohirs'k, región de Zaporiyia y Artemivsk, República Popular de Donetsk, así como un radar para iluminación y guía del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 en el área del asentamiento Nekremenne, República Popular de Donetsk.

Como parte de la lucha contra la batería, cuatro pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad fueron reprimidos en las áreas de los asentamientos Uspenivka, Markove, Min'kivka y Semenivka, dos pelotones de artillería de obuses D-20, tres pelotones de artillería de artillería autopropulsada Gvozdika montajes, así como ocho pelotones ucranianos de cañones D-30 en posiciones de tiro en las áreas de los asentamientos de Dzerzhinsk, Heorhiivka, Vodyane, Novomykhailivka, Kurajovo, Komyshivka de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en un día en las áreas de los asentamientos de Kam'yanka, Brazhkivka, Mala Komyshuvakha de la región de Járkov y Jartsizsk de la República Popular de Donetsk.

Además, se interceptaron seis proyectiles del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Uragan en el área de Stakhanov en la República Popular de Lugansk, así como en Popasna en la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 260 aviones, 144 helicópteros, 1611 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 357 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 4161 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 763 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 3198 de campo cañones de artillería y morteros, y también 4459 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Londres evitó un apagón la semana pasada pagando una cifra récord de 9.724,54 libras esterlinas
por MWh (más de un 5.000% superior al precio habitual) para importar brevemente electricidad 
de Bélgica debido a los atascos en la red eléctrica:

Bloomberg


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

El flujo del gasoducto Argelia-España se detiene por un "incidente" técnico,
según la empresa estatal argelina Sonatrach...Tic, tac...



https://t.co/N1oHU2R1fO


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.
> 
> De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad.
> 
> ...




Añado. Considerar como enemigo al gobierno extranjero que apoye esos nacionalismos:














Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> 100 genocidas menos.



ja,ja,ja jilipuertas porque lo digas tu, ¿que estaban debajo de la entradita? mira que eres subnormal profundo.


----------



## El-Mano (25 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Si pones noticias de rt como buen partisano tienes que pegarlas enteras aqui porque el acceso esta prohibido en europa



Os lo pongo yo. El resumen es comprar/sobornar a pilotos rusos para que escapen con el avión con ellos, a cambio de dinero y residencia/asilo en europa.

*Rusia frustra una operación de inteligencia militar ucraniana para robar aviones de combate rusos *

Publicado: 25 jul 2022 06:00 GMT 

Según las autoridades rusas, el operativo de Ucrania "fue supervisado por los servicios especiales de la OTAN".





Un caza Su-30 ruso.Mihail Siergiejevicz / ZUMA Press / Legion-Media 
El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FSB, por sus siglas en ruso) comunicó este lunes que ha frustrado un operativo de la inteligencia militar ucraniana para apoderarse de aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea de Rusia.
"El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ha descubierto y frustrado una operación de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, *supervisada por los servicios especiales de la OTAN*, para robar aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea rusa", detalló el Centro de Relaciones Públicas del organismo.







Detienen a un individuo que planeaba atentados en la provincia rusa de Kursk con ayuda de Ucrania 

Se detalló que Kiev estuvo considerando la posibilidad de robar *cazas Sukhoi Su-24, Sukhoi Su-34 o un bombardero Tupolev Tu-22MZ*. "Oficiales de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, actuando en nombre de la dirección política de su país, intentaron reclutar a pilotos militares rusos a cambio de dinero y garantías de ciudadanía en un país de la Unión Europea, induciéndoles a volar y aterrizar con los aviones en aeródromos controlados por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas", reveló el FSB.
Asimismo, se indicó que el descubrimiento de estos planes permitió a Moscú atacar varias instalaciones militares de Ucrania. "En el transcurso del juego operativo, los oficiales de contrainteligencia rusos obtuvieron información que ayudó a nuestras Fuerzas Armadas a *golpear una serie de instalaciones militares ucranianas*", apuntó el organismo, señalando que, además, se ha identificado a los agentes de los servicios especiales ucranianos implicados en la operación y a sus cómplices.


----------



## delhierro (25 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> https://t.me/s/IntelRepublic/2173
> Les dejan volar en camiseta?



Rusadas


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El flujo del gasoducto Argelia-España se detiene por un "incidente" técnico,
> según la empresa estatal argelina Sonatrach...Tic, tac...
> 
> 
> ...



España, es decir ese país que votó a Perro Sánchez, necesita urgentemente que Argelia corte completamente el suministro de gas. 

Creo que es la única forma de que los tonto-votantes entiendan y empiecen a diferenciar la propaganda de la realidad. Sólo así se podrá invertir en nuevas centrales nucleares que nos den autonomía energética.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...



Pues mañana, el 26 era cuando Putin dijo que estaba programada la instalación de una segunda turbina y que si esta no estaba disponible porque sigue sujeta a sanciones Gazprom bajaría de nuevo a un 30% la capacidad el gas por cuestiones de seguridad, ahora esta en un 60%. 

La primera turbina, esa que refiere la noticia bajó un 40% el trafico de gas dejándolo en ese 60%. A nadie en Europa debiese coger esto por sorpresa, son mantenimientos programados. No se si los Alemanes se reirán si por culpa de sus sanciones pierden el 70% de su gas de cara al invierno.


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro cese en Ucrania…
> *Zelenski cesa al 'número dos' del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha cesado este lunes al 'número dos' del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa del país, Mijailovich Demchenko, en plena invasión rusa del país.
> 
> ...




Gonzalo Lira sugirió hace unos días que Zelensky está a punto de ser asesinado por los estadounidenses....Tal vez todo esto es parte del plan de allanar el terreno.


----------



## El Veraz (25 Jul 2022)

Ilustracion de las pajas mentales de algunos:


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.
> 
> De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad.
> 
> ...



Menuda sarta de tonterias acaba de soltar. Las minorias en la URSS simpre fueron protegidas por el estado, (excepto las que se aliaron con los nazis) los habitantes de Siberia fueron dotados de alfabeto en sus diferentes lenguas, teniendo representantes en el Soviet de las Nacionalidades, en China se sigue un modelo similar en la Asamblea Nacional Popular, cada etnia usa su lengua sin problemas y tiene representación política. Lo he dicho muchas veces, si el estado español fuese una república popular, ningún nacionalismo periferico tendria razones de abandonar la unión, lo que pasa que al ser una dictadura militar brazo armado de la oligarquia secular, todo el mundo le coge cariño.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...



Nose esa noticia tiene tufillo a que estos maricones han dicho que los rusos son tan malos, que ahora no se atreven a decir donde se encuentra esa turbina, ¿es de risa no?


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Rusia es muy muy clara cuando habla por medios oficiales, otra cosa es que nadie escuche, con todo el ruido alrededor, que si los Himars hacen un boquete a un puente, que si Jersón y sus reconquistas...
> Como tú bien dices, Rusia ha pasado por varias fases:
> 
> ...



Rusia no es una hermanita de la caridad. Rusia ha visto que su gran enemigo esta débil. La sociedad occidental actual es 100% la sociedad que el KGB soñaba con crear en los países enemigos de la URSS. Gente sin patriotismo, gente sin entrenamiento militar y antimilitaristas, pacifistas, drogadictos, nihilistas, gente sin principios ni valores, sin aspiraciones más allá del mero materialismo, gente que denigra a sus antepasados, que no es capaz ni de reproducirse. Una sociedad que se está auto inmolando, como podría hacer frente a las huestes de Unión Soviética? Se nos olvida que el 85% del esfuerzo del KGB era justamente promover este tipo de "taras" sociales en los países enemigos para debilitarlos de cara a futuros conflictos o para poder desintegraros desde dentro. Justo lo mismo que hace la CIA todo sea dicho. Y ojo... no ha sido el KGB el principal promotor de toda esta mierda, sino justamente la CIA. No para ayudar a EEUU sino para promover agendas que van más allá del Pentágono, USA y Washington.

Pero, ahora que Occidente está débil, Rusia va a tratar de recuperar el territorio que tenía el Imperio a principios de siglo XX. El plan ha sido siempre ese, lo raro es que Occidente se lo esté poniendo tan fácil poder justificar las reconquistas que tenían planeadas desde 1991.

O es que alguien se cree que Transdnitria es algo que sucedió por casualidad?


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

Dmitry Popov, doctor en psicología, perfilador criminal, poligrafista y ex psicólogo militar de la unidad Alfa del SBU.


Cuento tres Putin", ha dicho el polígrafo Popov sobre los dobles del presidente ruso y la falsificación de la voz.
Dmitri Popov está convencido de que actualmente hay tres Putin, aunque antes había seis.
Según el experto, actualmente existen tres "versiones" del dictador ruso: la original y dos parecidas. "Cuento tres parecidos a Putin. Se diferencian entre sí por las características del cráneo. Cogí una regla y en el vídeo medí las distancias desde la barbilla hasta el puente de la nariz, desde el puente hasta la punta de la coronilla, entre las comisuras de los labios, entre las esquinas de los ojos y entre las sienes. Cinco distancias. Todas estas distancias son diferentes, por supuesto, dependiendo de la distancia a la que se encuentre la cámara y de la proyección que se realice. Pero no me importan las distancias reales del cráneo. Me importa la relación entre ellos. Al fin y al cabo, con cualquier proyección, esa relación se mantiene. Y como resultado he establecido que ahora hay tres Putin", explicó el polígrafo.

La primera opción es la del búnker, « el original».

Este es el que habló con Macron,con el secretario general de la ONU Gutteres y con Shoygu sobre Mariupol. También organizó un consejo de seguridad nacional en el que reconoció la soberanía de la DNR/LNR.

El segundo Putin es el que estuvo en el desfile del Día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo y en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo. 
El tercero es el que fue a Irán y entregó una estrella de Héroe del Trabajo a Bashmet y Mijalkov.

El experto señaló que a menudo le preguntan por la voz, porque una cosa es el aspecto y otra la voz. Pero Popov tiene una explicación sencilla para esto: "También con la voz, en principio, todo es bastante fácil. En primer lugar, si entrenas a alguien, puedes "captar" su voz. En segundo lugar, si la voz no puede ser entrenada, es decir, si no se puede copiar, entonces se hace una simple operación en las cuerdas vocales. Esto se hace con bastante facilidad así la voz se acerca al original".

El psicólogo señaló que empezó a estudiar el tema de los dobles de Putin tras ver que uno de los "clones" del dictador ruso era incapaz de hablar con Merkel en alemán. Sin embargo, el verdadero Putin sirvió en Dresde durante mucho tiempo y habla bastante bien el alemán. 
"Podías ver que sus ojos estaban en blanco. Merkel le hizo preguntas encima muy sencillas pero este pseudo-Putin no entendió nada", dijo Popov. 

En el desfile de 9 de Mayo fue muy extraño ver a Putin sentado a menos de un metro de distancia de los veteranos de edad avanzada en el desfile del Día de la Victoria, ya que todos saben que tiene pánico a contagiarse.


----------



## LIRDISM (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



La población en 100 años no se redujo nada, había en el siglo XVI unos 14 millones y en el XVII, unos 14 millones.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> España, es decir ese país que votó a Perro Sánchez, necesita urgentemente que Argelia corte completamente el suministro de gas.
> 
> Creo que es la única forma de que los tonto-votantes entiendan y empiecen a diferenciar la propaganda de la realidad. Sólo así se podrá invertir en nuevas centrales nucleares que nos den autonomía energética.



Eso es una completa chorrada si con el gas a su precio normal se produce electricidad por un precio moderado, porque cojones tienes que invertir en las nucleares y su consiguiente mierda? Yo solo invertiria en nucleares para producir polonio no en nucleares de mierda, el resto es llevarte bien con tu vecino QUE TIENE MUCHO GAS.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

Para quien decia que bastaba con oir a Putin o a Lavrov


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...



Los alemanes se cargaron Europa en 1914, se cargaron Europa en 1939 y se van a cargar Europa en el 2022 son unos fieras los cabeza cuadrada.


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



La conquista no retrasó nada porque ni la meseta altoandina ni el resto del continente americano podían "progresar" hacia ninguna parte.
El no tener ganadería (en la zona andina había algo) condicionaba profundamente su desarrollo. Carecer de una fuente estable de grasa y proteína, que es la base de la alimentación humana, les obligaba a institucionalizar un recurso de extrema emergencia como es la antropofagia, que es incompatible con un modo de vida sostenible en el tiempo.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menuda sarta de tonterias acaba de soltar. Las minorias en la URSS simpre fueron protegidas por el estado, (excepto las que se aliaron con los nazis) los habitantes de Siberia fueron dotados de alfabeto en sus diferentes lenguas, teniendo representantes en el Soviet de las Nacionalidades, en China se sigue un modelo similar en la Asamblea Nacional Popular, cada etnia usa su lengua sin problemas y tiene representación política. Lo he dicho muchas veces, si el estado español fuese una república popular, ningún nacionalismo periferico tendria razones de abandonar la unión, lo que pasa que al ser una dictadura militar brazo armado de la oligarquia secular, todo el mundo le coge cariño.











Putin reprime en Rusia el separatismo que fomenta en Ucrania


El Kremlin encarcela a quienes promueven en Rusia lo mismo que Moscú reclama para Ucrania. Una nueva ley criminaliza "incitar" al separatismo. Putin revierte la federalización que promovió Yeltsin




www.elconfidencial.com









__





Grupos regionalistas cobran fuerza en Rusia y causan inquietud de Moscú - La Tercera


Desde Siberia hasta Kaliningrado han comenzado a surgir voces en favor de la "federalización".




www.latercera.com





Se muy bien lo que digo.

España tb conservo las culturas de los territorios americanos que conquistó creando incluso gramáticas de sus lenguas regionales cuando el inglés aún carecía de ella.

El separatismo es un acto de guerra y no es tolerado en la Federación Rusa ni en el Republica Popular de China. ERC, el PNV, Bildu... estarían prohibidos tanto en un Rusia como en China y sus líderes serían tratados como agentes extranjeros y seguramente ejecutados en Siberia o Xingian.

Pero no alarguemos la discusión, yo defiendo lo lógico y coherente tu te dejas llevar por tu odio a España. Cuando lo superes, será un placer hablar de estas cosas.

PD: En Rusia mandan los Siloviky y en China la Elite del PCCh. Son Oligarquías como las Españoles pero... son leales a sus países y ambas están haciendo un trabajo encomiable y respetable. El "defecto" de la Oligarquía Española, no es ser una Oligarquía, es ser unos perdedores que hace 2 siglos que solo acumulan derrotas y que en muchos casos han colaborado con nuestros enemigos dañando nuestra nación, ósea traidores.

PD2: Los artículos que he puesto son ejemplos de la operación de la OTAN para fomentar dentro de rusia movimientos que la desestabilicen y como Putin los aplastó de forma inclemente. Como digo... yo solo pido para España lo mismo que tu defiendes que se haga en Rusia y en China. Lo que yo pido es coherente, lo que tu pides es algo arbitrario surgido del odio que sientes hacia nuestro país. El Separatismo Catán y el Vasco y el Canario tienen como último fin la destrucción de España y permitir a nuestros enemigos quitarse un posible problema futuro si algún día un "Putin" con su Oligarquía de Siloviki se sienta en el trono del Madrid. Sin una elite eficiente, leal y organizada es imposible que una nación prospere. Llámale Commintern, llámale Corte Real... es lo mismo en realidad, solo cambia la ropa con la vistas al mono, pero al final, es necesario que un grupo de personas reducido tome decisiones rápidas y eficaces.


----------



## kerevienteya (25 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Gonzalo Lira sugirió hace unos días que Zelensky está a punto de ser asesinado por los estadounidenses....Tal vez todo esto es parte del plan de allanar el terreno.



Gonzalo Lira acierta de pleno. Estas intrigas palaciegas en el régimen ukro siempre se dan cuando un régimen se hunde.
Que CIAlensky haya despedido al jefe de la SBU que era amigo de infancia presagia que CIAlensky va a durar poco, dependiendo al 100% de lo que decidan los jefes angloamericanos.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

_@IntelRepublic_

_BELLING-CAUGHT: El investigador de la plataforma de investigación Bellingcat con sede en los Países Bajos, Hristo Grozev, INVOLUCRADO en el plan de secuestro de aviones rusos dirigido por la inteligencia ucraniana.

Grozev encontró a dos mensajeras, contratadas por la inteligencia ucraniana, donde se reunieron en una estación de tren en Lipetsk, Rusia Occidental, para entregar un pago anticipado de $ 4,000 para un piloto ruso que supuestamente aceptó participar en el secuestro.


_


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Rusia no es una hermanita de la caridad. Rusia ha visto que su gran enemigo esta débil. La sociedad occidental actual es 100% la sociedad que el KGB soñaba con crear en los países enemigos de la URSS. Gente sin patriotismo, gente sin entrenamiento militar y antimilitaristas, pacifistas, drogadictos, nihilistas, gente sin principios ni valores, sin aspiraciones más allá del mero materialismo, gente que denigra a sus antepasados, que no es capaz ni de reproducirse. Una sociedad que se está auto inmolando, como podría hacer frente a las huestes de Unión Soviética? Se nos olvida que el 85% del esfuerzo del KGB era justamente promover este tipo de "taras" sociales en los países enemigos para debilitarlos de cara a futuros conflictos o para poder desintegraros desde dentro. Justo lo mismo que hace la CIA todo sea dicho. Y ojo... no ha sido el KGB el principal promotor de toda esta mierda, sino justamente la CIA. No para ayudar a EEUU sino para promover agendas que van más allá del Pentágono, USA y Washington.
> 
> Pero, ahora que Occidente está débil, Rusia va a tratar de recuperar el territorio que tenía el Imperio a principios de siglo XX. El plan ha sido siempre ese, lo raro es que Occidente se lo esté poniendo tan fácil poder justificar las reconquistas que tenían planeadas desde 1991.
> 
> O es que alguien se cree que Transdnitria es algo que sucedió por casualidad?



Pero que vamos a ver que Putin ya lo ha dicho: RUSIA ES ENORME solo quiero neutralidad en nuestras fronteras, estas mierdas de paises no los queremos porque ya estan contaminados, solo queremos seguridad.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Vasil Vakarov: Los ucranianos pasarán hambre en invierno y estallará una guerra civil

_*Si no hay un alto el fuego con Rusia, comenzará una hambruna en Ucrania,
que provocará saqueos y matanzas entre los ciudadanos ucranianos.*_
*Así dijo el analista político ucraniano Vasyl Vakarov en el canal TV Russia 1.*

*"Cuando digo que necesitamos negociaciones y necesitamos la paz, aquí es donde miro primero. 
Porque si sobre el terreno, en las zonas pobladas donde no hay guerra, hay disputas con armas, 
entre unos y otros, disputas por la vida, saqueos. Todavía no es invierno. Ni siquiera es otoño. 
Y cuando llegue el frío, habrá una hambruna en Ucrania. ¿Qué pasará entonces? Entonces, 
millones de personas que están armadas, sólo querrán sobrevivir, y querrán, perdón, comer, 
empezarán a matarse entre ellos, empezarán a saquear",*


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

Irina en telegram

*FSB: la Inteligencia ucraniana organizó un posible secuestro de Su-24, Su-34 o Tu-22M3 rusos.*
_
El lunes, el FSB reveló que había frustrado la operación de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia (GUR) del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, supervisada por los servicios secretos de los países de la OTAN, para secuestrar los aviones de combate rusos. También se señaló que la contrainteligencia rusa en el curso del juego operativo contra el GUR recibió datos, gracias a los cuales las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron una serie de instalaciones militares ucranianas.

La inteligencia ucraniana reveló sus propios diseños de defensa aérea, tratando de secuestrar aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

En el proceso de su operación, el GUR dejó escapar los datos sobre los asentamientos de Ucrania donde hay la mayor cantidad de MANPADS, por lo que recomendaron evitarlos.

Su inteligencia confiaba tanto en sus habilidades que les explicaron abiertamente a los "pilotos" exactamente cómo sería el proceso de secuestro. Se planeó que simularían la intercepción de un avión militar ruso y luego lo aterrizarían en el aeródromo de Kanatovo en la región de Kirovograd.

Además, el FSB afirma que se planeó envenenar al piloto del avión secuestrado por Ucrania con clonidina, por lo que la droga fue entregada a Volgogrado.

Naturalmente, el plan fracasó por completo. _


----------



## kerevienteya (25 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> La conquista no retrasó nada porque ni la meseta altoandina ni el resto del continente americano podían "progresar" hacia ninguna parte.
> El no tener ganadería (en la zona andina había algo) condicionaba profundamente su desarrollo. Carecer de una fuente estable de grasa y proteína, que es la base de la alimentación humana, les obligaba a institucionalizar un recurso de extrema emergencia como es la antropofagia, que es incompatible con un modo de vida sostenible en el tiempo.



Dando pábulo a la biblia progre "Guns, Germany and Steel" para justificar el subdesarrollo de África o sobre todo las Américas?
Esa pseudo argumentación se cae sola.
No les deberían faltar proteínas, ya que tenían cultivos de alto contenido proteico, como leguminosas, quinta, amaranto, cacao,etc. 
Las grasas? Es una broma? Tenían alimentos más caloricos que los europeos. 
Y si no tenían ganadería, era problema suyo no por culpa del territorio ya que tenía especies susceptibles a la domesticación y adaptadas al clima.


----------



## kerevienteya (25 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los alemanes se cargaron Europa en 1914, se cargaron Europa en 1939 y se van a cargar Europa en el 2022 son unos fieras los cabeza cuadrada.



Ahora "Alemania " realmente no existe como país totalmente independiente con capacidad de decisión en geopolítica. Es un mero país satélite de la angloesfera.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Ahora "Alemania " realmente no existe como país totalmente independiente con capacidad de decisión en geopolítica. Es un mero país satélite de la angloesfera.



Si me hace gracia lo que dice, como no sea implosionar, pero tiene su alemania del este que aun la salva.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Vasil Vakarov: Los ucranianos pasarán hambre en invierno y estallará una guerra civil
> 
> _*Si no hay un alto el fuego con Rusia, comenzará una hambruna en Ucrania,
> que provocará saqueos y matanzas entre los ciudadanos ucranianos.*_
> ...



una guerra civil canibal es la mejor clase de guerra de todas
comerse a la gente despues de cazarla ayuda a hacer buenas digestiones porque la persecucion hace que los acidos del estomago se preparen a conciencia


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero que vamos a ver que Putin ya lo ha dicho: RUSIA ES ENORME solo quiero neutralidad en nuestras fronteras, estas mierdas de paises no los queremos porque ya estan contaminados, solo queremos seguridad.



No es verdad. Putin dice lo que tiene que decir.

Las fronteras actuales de Rusia están diseñadas para dañarla, son muy perjudiciales y exponen el corazón del país a una invasión extranjera desde Europa Occidental. Si Ucrania hubiese formado parte del régimen Nazi de Hitler al empezar la segunda guerra mundial, Moscú y Stalingrado habrían sido conquistadas.

Es una cuestión de seguridad por un lado. Rusia no va a tener esa seguridad hasta que no alargue sus fronteras hasta los Cárpatos y se asegure una salida al Báltico.

Se dejó ocupada Transdnitria pk los Generales Rusos daban por hecho y no se equivocaban que llegado el momento, nadie podría detener el avance de los Rusos a través de la estepa Ucraniana. Pero reconquistar Transdnitria, por su geografía sería un verdadero reto, no para Rusia, si no para cualquiera.

Es legitimo que un país tenga un proyecto geopolítico. Rusia quiere tener mucho más peso en la política y la defensa de Europa y si fuese posible, integrarla en una super federación desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok. Es un objetivo de máximos. De momento está en la fase de deshacer todas las maldades que se consumaron tras la caída de la Urss asignando territorio Ruso a Países falsos que nunca existieron y que no tienen más razón de ser que debilitar la posición defensiva y estratégica de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Dando pábulo a la biblia progre "Guns, Germany and Steel" para justificar el subdesarrollo de África o sobre todo las Américas?
> Esa pseudo argumentación se cae sola.
> No les deberían faltar proteínas, ya que tenían cultivos de alto contenido proteico, como leguminosas, quinta, amaranto, cacao,etc.
> Las grasas? Es una broma? Tenían alimentos más caloricos que los europeos.
> Y si no tenían ganadería, era problema suyo no por culpa del territorio ya que tenía especies susceptibles a la domesticación y adaptadas al clima.



El veganismo NO ES VIABLE


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _@IntelRepublic_
> 
> _BELLING-CAUGHT: El investigador de la plataforma de investigación Bellingcat con sede en los Países Bajos, Hristo Grozev, INVOLUCRADO en el plan de secuestro de aviones rusos dirigido por la inteligencia ucraniana.
> 
> ...



4.000 pavos... Roñosos hasta decir basta
Conociendo el percal, al piloto le llegaría la calderilla...


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es verdad. Putin dice lo que tiene que decir.
> 
> Las fronteras actuales de Rusia están diseñadas para dañarla, son muy perjudiciales y exponen el corazón del país a una invasión extranjera desde Europa Occidental. Si Ucrania hubiese formado parte del régimen Nazi de Hitler al empezar la segunda guerra mundial, Moscú y Stalingrado habrían sido conquistadas.
> 
> ...



Que no coño que no, a Rusia solo le vale que no haya bases miitares cerca de sus fronteras, lo pasado pasado esta, por eso con Ucrania va a pelo porque encima era el nacimiento de rusia, todo lo demas sera solo evitar que sus satelites se vuelvan otanistas y YA.


----------



## millie34u (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> https://www.infobae.com/america/mund...en-septiembre/
> 
> 
> * Ucrania anunció que la contraofensiva sobre Kherson podría culminar en septiembre*
> ...



jojojo, la revista humorística infobae. La realidad en Jerson hace solo tres horas: lluvia de bombas rusas en Potiomkyne, Chervonopillia, Kvitneve, Kyselivka, Partyzanske, Pervomaiske, Luch, Posad-Pokrovske, Blahodatne, Schevchenkove, Prybuzke, Stepova Dolyna y Nova Zoria, SOLO en esa zona de "ofensiva ukra"


----------



## chapuzator (25 Jul 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> El PSOE de los años 30 del siglo pasado era un lacayo del globalismo o internacional comunista, es decir, de Stalin. El cual, después de la IIGM, se reparte con los liberales Europa y el mundo como buenos amigos.
> 
> El PSOE actual sigue siendo un lacayo del globalismo, del que resulta de la alianza entre los liberales y su engendro y cómplice, el marxismo.
> 
> Y con un servilismo compulsivo, sea a la OTAN, a la plandemia, al zurullo gay, al pagapensionismo o a cualquiera de las aberraciones que va colando el globalismo.



Los globalistasjarl me producís una mezcla de risa, ternura y pena, sois como niños a los que castigan sin excalectric.
Sus creéis realmente todas esas mierdas o es pa vacilar a los demás tios, es una actitud muy de los gays esos que criticais, lo sabéis no...?


----------



## millie34u (25 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¡¡Paren las rotativas!!
> 
> Poco nos pasa.*



Terrible y el otoño durará hasta que empiece el invierno


----------



## lapetus (25 Jul 2022)

Noticia WTF del dia









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo |


Andriy Shevchenko pide más apoyo en materia de salud mental para los jóvenes refugiados El ex futbolista ucraniano Andriy Shevchenko, ganador de la Li




www.elmundo.es





Y a la vez te dicen esto otro:









Estados Unidos baraja dar cazas a Ucrania


Lo que hace cinco meses era un anatema, ahora es una posibilidad muy real. Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN están estudiando entrenar a pilotos ucranianos y entregar a ese...




www.elmundo.es





Yo creo que re-entrenar a un piloto ucro en F-16 pueden ser fácil unos 2 años.
Si es desde cero pongámosle 3-4 mínimo, pero obviamente saldrían muy verdes en cuanto a combate.


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Terrible y el otoño durará hasta que empiece el invierno



Sabina detected


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Estados Unidos baraja dar cazas a Ucrania
> 
> 
> Lo que hace cinco meses era un anatema, ahora es una posibilidad muy real. Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN están estudiando entrenar a pilotos ucranianos y entregar a ese...
> ...



Barajar-tahur-Misissipi


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*Declaración urgente de la Jefatura de Coordinación Interdepartamental de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria de fecha 25 de julio de 2022.*

"El Ministerio de Defensa ruso advierte a los residentes de Sloviansk que el régimen de Kiev ha completado los preparativos para una monstruosa provocación con sustancias altamente tóxicas. En los próximos días, los agentes del SBU planean hacer estallar tanques con una sustancia químicamente peligrosa - hexano - en un volumen total de más de 120 toneladas en la planta de aceites y grasas.

La explosión de los tanques con hexano creará una nube tóxica que se extenderá a más de 10 kilómetros de distancia. Todas las zonas residenciales de Sloviansk y los asentamientos vecinos se verán afectados por el ataque químico.

El cinismo particular de estas acciones inhumanas de las autoridades ucranianas reside en el hecho de que están dispuestas a sacrificar a decenas de miles de sus propios ciudadanos que viven en Sloviansk, así como a los soldados de las formaciones armadas ucranianas estacionadas en la ciudad para lograr sus objetivos criminales.

El hexano es una potente neurotoxina y carcinógeno. Tiene un efecto irritante sobre la piel y, si se inhala, afecta a los pulmones, actúa como un fuerte narcótico, provoca somnolencia, mareos, daños en el sistema nervioso periférico, entumecimiento de las piernas, depresión del sistema nervioso central e irritación de los ojos. La exposición prolongada a los vapores de hexano provoca una intoxicación crónica, que da lugar a graves trastornos del sistema nervioso manifestados por una disminución de la sensibilidad, una fatiga rápida, una disminución del tono muscular y dolores de cabeza.

Al mismo tiempo, dado que el hexano es capaz de inflamarse espontáneamente a temperaturas ambientales de más de 23-38ºC (seguido de una intensa combustión y una gran liberación de calor), también puede producirse una explosión debido a las temperaturas anormalmente altas del aire ambiente, que se establecen actualmente en el distrito de Slavyanskiy. Las medidas de emergencia más eficaces para protegerse de los vapores de hexano son refugiarse en el interior y cerrar bien las ventanas y las puertas. En caso de intoxicación, garantizar el suministro de aire fresco a las víctimas, proteger el sistema respiratorio y la piel.

Recomendamos a los residentes de Slavyansk y los asentamientos cercanos que tomen inmediatamente las medidas de protección necesarias.

El objetivo de esta provocación es acusar a las fuerzas armadas rusas y a las formaciones de la República Popular de Donetsk de supuestos ataques indiscriminados contra instalaciones potencialmente peligrosas, utilizando un escenario bien establecido, seguido de una amplia cobertura en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales.

Volvemos a llamar la atención sobre el hecho de que las fuerzas armadas rusas y las formaciones militares de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk no atacan las instalaciones de infraestructura civil durante la operación militar especial.

Hacemos un llamamiento a las Naciones Unidas, al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja y a la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas para que influyan inmediatamente en las autoridades ucranianas y tomen medidas eficaces para evitar esta provocación.

Coronel General Mikhail Mizintsev, Jefe del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interinstitucional de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria - Jefe del Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*Rishi Sunak, que se presenta como candidato a primer ministro británico, tiene una verdadera histeria antichina:*

China y el Partido Comunista Chino representan la mayor amenaza para la seguridad y la prosperidad de Gran Bretaña y del mundo en este siglo.

Cerraré los 30 Institutos Confucio chinos en Gran Bretaña.

Crearé una nueva alianza internacional de naciones libres para hacer frente a las ciberamenazas chinas y compartir las mejores prácticas en materia de seguridad tecnológica.

Ampliaré el alcance del MI5 para proporcionar un mayor apoyo a las empresas y universidades del Reino Unido para combatir el espionaje industrial chino.

Protegeré los activos clave del Reino Unido para evitar su adquisición por parte de China. 









Китайская угроза


О Китае без цензуры. Обратная связь, реклама, взаимный пиар @advdkd Книги @dkdshu Чат @dkd_chat




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

La región de Zaporizhzhya ha comenzado a expedir certificados de nacimiento del tipo ruso, lo que lógicamente complementa el proceso de expedición de pasaportes rusos mediante un procedimiento simplificado para los residentes en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (25 Jul 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ja,ja,ja jilipuertas porque lo digas tu, ¿que estaban debajo de la entradita? mira que eres subnormal profundo.



Joder, a mi esa "información" me apesta, en el liveuamap no pone nada y lo único que he encontrado de 100 víctimas es esto: " ▪Más de 100 nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros murieron en el asentamiento de Kostiantynivka de la República Popular de Donetsk como resultado de un ataque con un arma de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el punto de despliegue temporal de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. " . No se Rick, parece que los 100 son ukros


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Leo que Best Korea ha declarado a EEUU como imperio del mal, pero lamentablemente tengo que decirle algo al amado lidl.

Esto es lo que ha pedido en Alí Express






Esto es lo que ha llegado.






Es que ni siquiera la decadente depravación de los juegos del jambre.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

La artillería rusa ataca con precisión las posiciones de los criminales de guerra ucranianos

Una batería de cañones autopropulsados de alta potencia 2S7M Malka de 203 mm está destruyendo combatientes ucranianos incluso en refugios protegidos a una distancia de hasta 50 km.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## lapetus (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Leo que Best Korea ha declarado a EEUU como imperio del mal, pero lamentablemente tengo que decirle algo al amado lidl.
> 
> Esto es lo que ha pedido en Alí Express
> 
> ...



¿El de los morancos vestido de primera comunión, y Felipe González de joven pero calvo y con cuerpo de tia?


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿El de los morancos vestido de primera comunión, y Felipe González de joven pero calvo y con cuerpo de tia?



El primero creo que sí, el segundo cre que es uno de los clones de Aphex Twin que descartaron por no saber bailar.


----------



## manodura79 (25 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No le veo mucho sentido a que sea por interes. El Su-24 es un modelo de 1967 y que tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Su-34 es una puesta apunto del Su-27 que ya casi tiene 40 años y tambien tienen muchos paises (Ucrania incluido). El Tu-22 ni que decir. 50 años en servicio en algunos paises (Ucrania incluido).
> 
> Puedo creeme que esten interesados en el Su-57 pero no esas chatarras que estan obsoletas y que ademas ya tienen desde hace decadas. Estos programas llevan decadas y cualquier diseño anterior a 199X esta ya en manos de la inteligencia de todos los paises interesados (la caida de la URSS fue un bazar).



Lo que busca Ucrania desesperadamente desde hace tiempo es un golpe de efecto para subir la moral de la tropa. Necesitan algo. Recuperar un pedazo de tierra en el mar, bombardear un puente o una ciudad rusa, volatilizar una central nuclear, que unos pilotos de la Federación Rusa deserten y testifiquen en contra del come niños Putin. Lo que sea. Y ahí está el peligro. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina en telegram
> 
> *FSB: la Inteligencia ucraniana organizó un posible secuestro de Su-24, Su-34 o Tu-22M3 rusos.*
> 
> ...



Joder, rescatando argumentos de pelis de los ochenta. Muy mal está la cosa.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...



Está claro que, menos en la estación de bombeo donde le corresponde, puede estar en cualquier parte.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sobre el derecho de Rusia a continuar los ataques en Odessa:*

1. No hay nada en el acuerdo sobre el tema que prohíba a Rusia continuar con la operación especial.

2. Rusia no asumió ningún compromiso en el marco del acuerdo sobre los cereales que le impidiera continuar la operación militar especial y destruir la infraestructura militar.

3. La terminal de cereales de Odessa está a una distancia considerable de las instalaciones militares, y Rusia no ha puesto obstáculos a la exportación de cereales.

4. Los Harpoons no suponen una amenaza para la Federación Rusa tras el ataque al puerto de Odessa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La región de Zaporizhzhya ha comenzado a expedir certificados de nacimiento del tipo ruso, lo que lógicamente complementa el proceso de expedición de pasaportes rusos mediante un procedimiento simplificado para los residentes en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De lo que no se está dando cuenta la UE, es que en Ucrania se están vendiendo cientos de pasaportes ucranianos todos los días.
Recordad que esos pasaportes ucranianos le permiten a cualquiera que los compre, llegar al corazón de París, Berlín, Bruselas, Roma o Madrid, SIN NINGÚN TIPO DE CONTROL.
En el mejor de los casos, los compradores llegarán a Europa a pedir paguitas.
En el peor...ya sabéis cuál es el peor de los casos.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Jul 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Los globalistasjarl me producís una mezcla de risa, ternura y pena, sois como niños a los que castigan sin excalectric.
> Sus creéis realmente todas esas mierdas o es pa vacilar a los demás tios, es una actitud muy de los gays esos que criticais, lo sabéis no...?



Fijo que de tanta telebasura como tragas y de leer arrobado a los más tontos del foro como el perrinini, crees que lo que cacareas es el colmo del ingenio. No lo sabías, ¿no?; pues ya lo sabes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

El comandante de la Flota del Báltico, el vicealmirante Viktor Liina, condecoró a los militares de la 336ª Guardia. Una brigada de infantes de marina que participó en la operación especial de Ucrania.

Los marines recibieron la Orden del Valor, las medallas "Por el valor", Suvorov y Zhukov. Eventos solemnes se llevaron a cabo en Baltiysk.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La unicapregunta que importa a un judio es : POR QUE .
> Para un goy puede ser importante el COMO , el CUANDO , el QUE , el DONDE ...todas esas interrogantes son importantes en esta guerra y todas han sido ( o son ) respondidas por los expertos en la materia .
> Pero nadie ha respondido POR QUE Rusia y Occidente hacen lo que hacen .
> Buscarle el sentido a las cosas deberia ser la prioridad de este hilo . Eso es lo que obsesiona al clapham que se niega a aceptar que las cosas pasan sin sentido . Es esta guerra un designio divino , parte de un Plan , o simplemente es una consecuencia de un acto
> ...



Intentar torpedear lo inevitable, ser irrelevantes en el nuevo mundo…


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

Militar del FSVNG de Rusia en Jarkov


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menuda sarta de tonterias acaba de soltar. Las minorias en la URSS simpre fueron protegidas por el estado, (excepto las que se aliaron con los nazis) los habitantes de Siberia fueron dotados de alfabeto en sus diferentes lenguas, teniendo representantes en el Soviet de las Nacionalidades, en China se sigue un modelo similar en la Asamblea Nacional Popular, cada etnia usa su lengua sin problemas y tiene representación política. Lo he dicho muchas veces, si el estado español fuese una república popular, ningún nacionalismo periferico tendria razones de abandonar la unión, lo que pasa que al ser una dictadura militar brazo armado de la oligarquia secular, todo el mundo le coge cariño.



Camarada Zhu,

su post es desternillante. Anda, date una vuelta por China y pregúntate por qué casi todos son étnicamente iguales, y hay un huevo de chinos. Luego te paseas por el Tibet para admirarte de la tolerancia china con las minorías. Y culminas tu viaje en HK, para que experimentes la ilusión de los honkgoneses ante el brillante y libre futuro que les espera.

Mira, te voy dar un solución más local, más mediterránea, más latina, soviet-free, para los separatas: aplicar el modelo Francés o Portugués.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sánchez es un broker que han enviado sus jefes a España que para eso hicieron el golpe de estado a Rajoy .
> Como está demostrando es un profesional muy eficiente a la hora de desvalijar un país y endeudarlo por generaciones .
> Está haciendo el trabajo de un ejército enemigo.
> 
> ...



Estamos en guerra ! Los políticos y el establishment no deja de atacarnos y la gente se ha acostumbrado. 

Hoy fue completamente ridículo el baile de mascarillas en Santiago. 

No puede ser real todo lo que pasa día a día . A veces creo que lo estoy soñando porque no puede haber tantísimos subnormales. 

Después de los sanfermines - del orgullo gay - de los conciertos multitudinarios por toda España - de los partidos de fútbol - de las playas atestadas de viejos - los supermercados abarrotados ..

Pero si se reunieron todos los dirigentes de la OTAN con sus parejas dándose besos como si fuese una boda y nadie llevaba mascarilla !!

HOY LOS REYES HACIENDO EL PARIPÉ CON MASCARILLA AL AIRE LIBRE !!!!! y luego dentro de la catedral el obispo y todos los figurantes también con mascarilla 

¿ PERO ESTO QUÉ ES ? ¿ es acaso la mascarilla el nuevo hiyab occidental símbolo de sumisión al poder ? 











Felipe VI reivindica el papel de la Corona como "continuidad de nuestra nación" durante la ofrenda al Apóstol Santiago


La plaza del Obradorio estaba más vacía que nunca a primera hora de la mañana de este 25 de julio, libre de peregrinos, cuando las nubes parecían amenazar con lluvia en la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

Ucrania es el campo de pruebas y detonante para la tercera guerra mundial . Que no va a ser mundial como tampoco lo fueron las anteriores puesto que nunca caen bombas en Estados Unidos.

Europa volverá a ser arrasada y para eso han traído millones de sicarios africanos.

De la misma manera que arden los montes así arderán las ciudades cuando den la señal .


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu,
> 
> su post es desternillante. Anda, date una vuelta por China y pregúntate por qué casi todos son étnicamente iguales, y hay un huevo de chinos. Luego te paseas por el Tibet para admirarte de la tolerancia china con las minorías. Y culminas tu viaje en HK, para que experimentes la ilusión de los honkgoneses ante el brillante y libre futuro que les espera.
> 
> Mira, te voy dar un solución más local, más mediterránea, más latina, soviet-free, para los separatas: aplicar el modelo Francés o Portugués.



Pero sí los chinos han visto que el flanco por el que le pueden venir los problemas son las minorías etnicas y las han laminado sin piedad. El forero pro chino no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, da grima lo tonto que es. Los chinos han leído a Carl Schmitt muy atentamente, hay que reconocerles que saben lo que hacen y han evitado que los americanos les puedan desestabilizar gravemente.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En muchas constituciones de paises de la UE, los partidos politicos independentistas o regionalistas estan prohibidos y no pasa nada.



Y qué, como si la pertenencia a la UE fuera garantía antifascista. Polonia está en la UE, los bálticos están en la UE.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Se informa de que se han lanzado misiles desde el Mar Negro contra objetivos enemigos. La alerta antiaérea ruge en muchas zonas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

CANDELA ...
El clapham esta horrorizado , en shock , temblando como una hoja de platano ante el paso del Monzon 
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con un fichero Z del nuevo plan de Paz ruso ...obra del Shoigu , que es el lider de la faccion " gavilanes " una de las dos facciones del Kremlin ( la otra son los " halcones " de Lavrov )
El mensaje esta en armenio cirilico y el desencryptador armenio cirilico - espanol va lento pero en resumen el Plan consiste en la particion de Ucrania en dos con el Dnieper como frontera natural. Si Ucrania acepta , Rusia devolveria Kerson 
Ucrania se retiraria de Kiev Oriental , de Dnipro Norte y de Zaporiza Oriental . Ucrania ( mutilada ) conservaria Odesa y salida al mar 
Rusia ya esta redactando la Ley que prohibe la doble nacionalidad ruso - ucraniana . 
Finlandia y Austria se han ofrecido para albergar la cumbre y la firma de Paz , pero El Kremlin les ha dicho que NIET 
Se barajan dos opciones : Reykjaviv y Barcelona . 
El Zar le ha dado al Elensky hasta el 15 de Agosto para ir juntos de Verbena . 
PAX RUSA O UCRANICIDIO . Como el clapham es un fiel seguidor de Schopenhauer cree que Elensky mandara al Zar a freir nabos y optara por suicidarse como el Führer . De tal palo , tal astilla .


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo único que diferencia a un canario de un castellano en estos momentos es la sangre indígena americana que llevan muchos canarios y que es mucho menor en los castellanos o catalanes. Nada más. Bueno... el lenguaje muy influenciado por Venezuela y Colombia.
> 
> De los indígenas de las islas no queda absolutamente nada, fueron exterminados y los poco que quedaron se integraron en la sociedad castellana sin mayor novedad.
> 
> ...



Los Kadirov ahora son buenos porque luchan por Rusia , aliado totalmente circunstancial que ya lucho contra Rusia en el pasado y si alguna vez alguien desde Moscú quiere meter sus hocicos en el pozo de mierda de Chechenia se alzará contra él.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y qué, como si la pertenencia a la UE fuera garantía antifascista. Polonia está en la UE, los bálticos están en la UE.



La UE actualmente lo esta haciendo todo mal, pero bien llevada es garantia de prosperidad y paz.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es una de las teorías de los progres de unos años a esta parte.
> Una de las justificaciones que tienen para apoyar ahora a la OTAN es que según ellos sirvió para democratizar el ejército.



Que es precisamente la justificación que yo estaba intentando negar. Como pretendían democratizar a un ejército franquista convirtiéndolo en un ejército nazi.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y qué, como si la pertenencia a la UE fuera garantía antifascista. Polonia está en la UE, los bálticos están en la UE.



Fomentar a los partidos separatistas no es fascista es idiota. Y quienes los apoyan, como Rata Chepuda, no lo hacen por un sentido ecologista de diversidad y amor a la diferencia, lo hacen para usarlos como palanca desestabilizadora.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Argentium (25 Jul 2022)

*El gas europeo gana hasta un 10% al detenerse otra turbina de Nord Stream. *
16:37 || 25/07/2022
*Macro*


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para su información, los primeros causantes del cambio climático fueron los españoles. Con la grasa de los indios asesinados quemaron la selva amazónica creando la pampa y causando la aparición del fenómeno del Niño. Al desecar el pantano de ciudad de Mexico provocaron cambios en las corrientes que resecaron el norte del país y crearon el desierto de Sonora causando la desaparición de la civilización Pueblo. Arrasaron con los bosques al este de California para ampliar el desierto y matar de sed a los apaches y comanches, quedando tan pocos y tan déiles que los ingleses se vieron obligados a acabar con su sufrimiento dado que la ciencia médica no podía curar las enfermedades que les incularon los curas franciscanos.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los alemanes se cargaron Europa en 1914, se cargaron Europa en 1939 y se van a cargar Europa en el 2022 son unos fieras los cabeza cuadrada.



Los alemanes como individuos, son gente profesional y seria, a la tercera podrian darse cuenta donde se esta metiendo la UE y abandonar la Otan, o por lo menos intentar detener la guerra, eliminar las sanciones y mandar a tomar por el culo al Reino Unido y a los EEUU.


----------



## arriondas (25 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _@IntelRepublic_
> 
> _BELLING-CAUGHT: El investigador de la plataforma de investigación Bellingcat con sede en los Países Bajos, Hristo Grozev, INVOLUCRADO en el plan de secuestro de aviones rusos dirigido por la inteligencia ucraniana.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja... Bellingcat...

Muchos ya sabíamos quien está detrás de Bellingcat:






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Azerbaiyán al igual que Georgia son estados sin sentido que amenazan la seguridad de la Federación. Putin debería hacer algo antes de que abandone este mundo. "El ministro de exteriores de Azerbaiyán se ha reunido con el secretario general de la OTAN en Bruselas. Han tratado las perspectivas...




www.burbuja.info





Encima algunos de sus miembros son directamente agentes, este intento de soborno lo deja bien claro. Pero imagino que los Hollister los seguirán teniendo como referencia del periodismo de investigación.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

La desnazificación de ucrania es la madre del cordero, por lo que un acuerdo de paz es imposible, aceptar la desnazificación le supondría a Farlopensky un guerra civil en Banderistán:

Abogado de la Asociación de Hijos e Hijas de Judíos Deportados de Francia Arno Klarsfeld:

"Para entrar en pie de igualdad en la familia europea, Ucrania debe alejarse de su historia, es decir, de la glorificación de quienes colaboraron con los nazis y mataron a decenas de miles de judíos. En Kyiv está Babi Yar, la calle que conduce a ella se llama Stepan Bandera, quien es glorificado en las escuelas y quien mató a decenas de miles de judíos y colaboró con los nazis.

Europa es valores económicos, jurídicos, pero también morales. No se puede conmemorar a los judíos que fueron asesinados por los nazis y decenas de miles de ucranianos y al mismo tiempo alabar a los que mataron a los judíos. ¡Es imposible! En este caso, *Ucrania no tiene cabida en Europa si no se aleja de su historia."*




t.me/vakulinchuk/1453


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De lo que no se está dando cuenta la UE, es que en Ucrania se están vendiendo cientos de pasaportes ucranianos todos los días.
> Recordad que esos pasaportes ucranianos le permiten a cualquiera que los compre, llegar al corazón de París, Berlín, Bruselas, Roma o Madrid, SIN NINGÚN TIPO DE CONTROL.
> En el mejor de los casos, los compradores llegarán a Europa a pedir paguitas.
> En el peor...ya sabéis cuál es el peor de los casos.



Lo mismo que cuando la guerra de Siria, que en Estambul se vendían pasaportes de soldados sirios muertos, entre otros a marroquíes de Nador.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

*Vehículos blindados ucranianos destruidos*

1-4 fotos: tanques T-64 ucranianos destruidos en la carretera Novoaydar-Severodonetsk

5-8 fotos - BMP-1 ucraniano destruido por un impacto directo de un mortero de 120 mm en el área entre Novotoshkovka y Grachevo.

9 fotos - Tanque T-64BM Bulat cerca de Lisichansk. Fue capturado a Ucrania en 2014 y desde entonces ha combatido con éxito en las filas de la Milicia Popular.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (25 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...



Sólo una cosa, los beneficios de la industria armamentística son bobada. Es cambiar dinero de sitio dentro del mismo bando, como si yo tengo 1 millón de euros guardado parte en una caja fuerte, otra parte bajo el colchón, y el resto bajo la teja, y decido ir cambiando dinero de un lugar a otro.

Sólo las ganancias estratégicas, es decir de territorios con sus recursos, o mejora de la propia posición geoestratégica cara a conflictos futuros, son ganancias reales.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## mildiez (25 Jul 2022)

Muchas gracias. Lo he considerado muy interesante.



clapham5 dijo:


> La legitimidad de Jerusalem como capital unica e indivisible de Israel estafuera de duda . Incluso hasta un laico como el clapham lo entiende
> *“Esta es Jerusalen, la puse en medio de las naciones y de las tierras alrededor de ella.”* (Ezequiel 5:5)
> El razonamiento que otorga la legitimidad , en el caso de Jerusalem e Israel , a los judios es la palabra de Di-s contenido en la Torah
> La tierra de Israel pertenece a Di-s_. *“La tierra es mia; pues vosotros forasteros y extranjeros sois para conmigo.”*( _Levitico 25:23)
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sólo una cosa, los beneficios de la industria armamentística son bobada. Es cambiar dinero de sitio dentro del mismo bando, como si yo tengo 1 millón de euros guardado parte en una caja fuerte, otra parte bajo el colchón, y el resto bajo la teja, y decido ir cambiando dinero de un lugar a otro.
> 
> *Sólo las ganancias estratégicas, es decir de territorios con sus recursos, o mejora de la propia posición geoestratégica cara a conflictos futuros, son ganancias reales.*



En esencia es así, o garantizar la hegemonía del dolar, que sí que es un beneficio económico. Pero no subestimes la pasta que gana USA exportando sus armas a los países OTAN. Eso también es un beneficio real.


----------



## Honkler (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Leo que Best Korea ha declarado a EEUU como imperio del mal, pero lamentablemente tengo que decirle algo al amado lidl.
> 
> Esto es lo que ha pedido en Alí Express
> 
> ...



Occidente es un puto chiste… a veces imagino la reacción de un vikingo o un soldado de los tercios, al ver todas estas payasadas…


----------



## Charidemo (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado , en shock , temblando como una hoja de platano ante el paso del Monzon
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con un fichero Z del nuevo plan de Paz ruso ...obra del Shoigu , que es el lider de la faccion " gavilanes " una de las dos facciones del Kremlin ( la otra son los " halcones " de Lavrov )
> El mensaje esta en armenio cirilico y el desencryptador armenio cirilico - espanol va lento pero en resumen el Plan consiste en la particion de Ucrania en dos con el Dnieper como frontera natural. Si Ucrania acepta , Rusia devolveria Kerson
> ...



¿Qué plátano en qué Monzón? No hay plátanos en ningún lugar que haya monzones.
Un poco de rigurosidad, por favor.


----------



## Teuro (25 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los alemanes se cargaron Europa en 1914, se cargaron Europa en 1939 y se van a cargar Europa en el 2022 son unos fieras los cabeza cuadrada.



Alguien dijó una vez que esto de dominar el mundo es cosa de latinos y británicos. El resto no sabe hacerlo. Y aquí la gente aplaudiendo como imbéciles el fin del dominio de occidente. Olvidan que de esos 500 años de dominio occidental aproximadamente 200 fueron de España, 100 de Francia, 100 de Reino Unido y 100 de EEUU. Vais a flipar cuando sintáis el dominio chino y su forma de ver a los sirvientes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

Mapa del desarrollo de la batalla del Donbass a 21 de julio

Expertos estadounidenses señalan los logros significativos de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas durante los combates entre el 28 de junio y el 21 de julio:

1. La liberación de Severodonetsk y Lysichansk, el cerco y la derrota de la agrupación AFU en el área de Privolye - Lysichansk - Belogorovka. Por el momento la línea del frente se ha acercado peligrosamente a Seversk y Soledar.

2. Las tropas rusas están realizando operaciones ofensivas activas en dirección a Slavyansk, creando condiciones para cubrir el grupo AFU desde la zona noroeste.

3. Se están llevando a cabo batallas no menos feroces en el área de Novolugansk (es muy probable que se forme otra caldera), Avdeevka y Maryinka.

Al mismo tiempo, los expertos estadounidenses señalan los intentos fallidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de alcanzar la retaguardia y el flanco del grupo ruso en la región de Izyum y también confirman los bombardeos por parte ucraniana de zonas civiles en las ciudades de Izyum, Oskol, Gorlovka, Makeevka y Donetsk.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Obuses 2C7 Pion han comenzado a ser retirados del almacén del 94º Arsenal, situado en la ciudad de Omsk. A principios de abril, las imágenes de GE mostraban 170 2C7. Las imágenes del planeta del 2 de junio ya muestran 135. Las últimas imágenes disponibles del 18 de julio muestran que quedan 110 obuses.









Повёрнутые на Z войне


Предложка: @voenacher_zov_bot (если нет start, значит бот временно отключен) Только по рекламе - @po_kaifu22 ХОЧЕШЬ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ О ВСУ? - @RSOTM_Z15_BOT Телеграм-канал паблика https://vk.com/voenacher - но теперь телеграм стал основным каналом.




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Unidades militares ucranianas han bombardeado la localidad fronteriza de Alekseevka, en la región de Kursk, según ha declarado el gobernador Roman Starovoit.

Según el jefe regional, no hubo víctimas como resultado del bombardeo, los militantes ucranianos dispararon contra una torre de telefonía móvil.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

Ring Ring ...
Kremlin , digame ...en que puedo ayudarle 
Buenas , quiero hablar con el Zar Vladimirovich I , es urgente 
De parte de quien ...? 
Del clapham 
Un momentico ...El Zar esta con el Shoigu pero le paso 
Ring Ring ...
El Zar al habla digame 
Oh , Alteza Imperial , es un honor hablar con ...
Tengo prisa , motivo de la llamada 
Ehhh , es sobre Azerbayan , piensa vender petroleo propio a la UE a traves de Georgia 
Malditos ...no me lo esperaba . Y ahora que ? 
Invada Georgia Sr , ocupe la costa desde Anaklia hasta Sarpi y problema resulto 
Fenomenal ...Te interesa el puesto de comandante ? 
Un halago sr , pero soy objetor de conciencia 
Ahhh , bien por Vd ..

Shoigu ...trae un mapa de Georgia , tenemos trabajo


----------



## El_Suave (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para su información, los primeros causantes del cambio climático fueron los españoles. Con la grasa de los indios asesinados quemaron la selva amazónica creando la pampa y causando la aparición del fenómeno del Niño. Al desecar el pantano de ciudad de Mexico provocaron cambios en las corrientes que resecaron el norte del país y crearon el desierto de Sonora causando la desaparición de la civilización Pueblo. Arrasaron con los bosques al este de California para ampliar el desierto y matar de sed a los apaches y comanches, quedando tan pocos y tan déiles que los ingleses se vieron obligados a acabar con su sufrimiento dado que la ciencia médica no podía curar las enfermedades que les incularon los curas franciscanos.



Hay quien sigue creyendo tales cosas a día de hoy. Y por desgracia he de reconocer que una buena parte de la izquierda española sigue comulgando con esas patrañas.

Por supuesto la derecha española comulga con patrañas aún mucho peores, pero una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Qué plátano en qué Monzón? No hay plátanos en ningún lugar que haya monzones.
> Un poco de rigurosidad, por favor.



Es platano de invernadero


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Jul 2022)

Gazprom anuncia una reducción del 20% en el suministro de gas a Alemania a partir del miércoles, debido a trabajos de mantenimiento en la línea Nord Stream:
"Sobre el trabajo de la estación compresora "Portovaya".

Debido al final del tiempo entre revisiones antes de la revisión (de acuerdo con las instrucciones de Rostekhnadzor y teniendo en cuenta el estado técnico del motor), Gazprom detiene el funcionamiento de otro motor de turbina de gas Siemens en Portovaya CS.

La producción diaria de Portovaya CS a partir de las 07:00 hora de Moscú del 27 de julio será de hasta 33 millones de metros cúbicos por día".


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

mildiez dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Lo he considerado muy interesante.



La Religion no es infalible , solo es infalible la Ciencia . 
La Biblia es Mitologia , no Historia


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

No es lo mismo Francia que Inglaterra


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ring Ring ...
> Kremlin , digame ...en que puedo ayudarle
> Buenas , quiero hablar con el Zar Vladimirovich I , es urgente
> De parte de quien ...?
> ...



Bastante tiene el Zar con lo de Ucrania. Ayer vi un vídeo de un tren llenito de tanques ucras avanzando tan ricamente por un puente del Dniéper.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Los Kadirov ahora son buenos porque luchan por Rusia , aliado totalmente circunstancial que ya lucho contra Rusia en el pasado y si alguna vez alguien desde Moscú quiere meter sus hocicos en el pozo de mierda de Chechenia se alzará contra él.



Por eso que mueran chechenos en ucrania peleando contra otros chechenos y mierda globalista es un win win para tito vlado, menos que dan por culo en el caúcaso


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Los Kadirov ahora son buenos porque luchan por Rusia , aliado totalmente circunstancial que ya lucho contra Rusia en el pasado y si alguna vez alguien desde Moscú quiere meter sus hocicos en el pozo de mierda de Chechenia se alzará contra él.



Los Kadirov siempre fueron aliados de los rusos. Los separatistas chechenos son otra faccion del Caucaso. Armados por la otan.


----------



## El Veraz (25 Jul 2022)

Debio ser una pelicula de miedo


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pero no alarguemos la discusión, yo defiendo lo lógico y coherente tu te dejas llevar por tu odio a España. Cuando lo superes, será un placer hablar de estas cosas.



¿Odio a España? nooo, solo a vosotros los franquistas, a mi no me han hecho nada ni el aceite de oliva ni el 5Jotas. Pero vamos a seguir tu absurdo razonamiento. ¿Porque no invadis Portugal? unos separatistas que consiguieron su nefanda independencia despues de 28 años de terrorismo. Asimismo, Inglaterra deberia conquistar a sangre y fuego USA e Irlanda, dos insurrectos terroristas. Por cierto, que vuestra fuerza aerea arrasase Yugoslavia para secesionar Kosovo fue sano ¿verdad?


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Hay quien sigue creyendo tales cosas a día de hoy. Y por desgracia he de reconocer que una buena parte de la izquierda española sigue comulgando con esas patrañas.
> 
> Por supuesto la derecha española comulga con patrañas aún mucho peores, pero una cosa no quita la otra.



Está escrito en la blblia del rey Gorge, en las profecías de San Melquíades de Antioquía. Es verdac todo lo que he dicho, y cuañquier evangelista lo corroborará. ¿Sabía hustec que Longinos era hispano? Ascendiente directo de Torquemada.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Occidente es un puto chiste… a veces imagino la reacción de un vikingo o un soldado de los tercios, al ver todas estas payasadas…



Los vikingos solían ser unos tipos tranquilos y con sentido del humor, los de los tercios ya es otra cosa, según el día. Pero las risas se iban a oir en Tatooine.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu,
> 
> su post es desternillante. Anda, date una vuelta por China y pregúntate por qué casi todos son étnicamente iguales, y hay un huevo de chinos. Luego te paseas por el Tibet para admirarte de la tolerancia china con las minorías. Y culminas tu viaje en HK, para que experimentes la ilusión de los honkgoneses ante el brillante y libre futuro que les espera.
> 
> Mira, te voy dar un solución más local, más mediterránea, más latina, soviet-free, para los separatas: aplicar el modelo Francés o Portugués.



¿pero que dices? en China hay 14 etnias minoritarias con sus derechos reconocidos, ¿que derechos tenian los tibetanos en la tirania feudal del Dalai? ¿y los uigures en la sharia? los honkoneses fueron quemados vivos por vuestros "pacificos" paragueros, hay videos.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a "Pions" t.me/boris_rozhin/58284 de los depósitos de almacenamiento a largo plazo.
Ahora es bastante obvio que nuestros antepasados no almacenaron enormes arsenales de diversas armas para nada, como nos gustaban decir durante la Perestroika y los "Santos 90".
Nuestros antepasados hicieron acopio de todo este material para la causa y para acontecimientos históricos como los que están teniendo lugar ahora en Ucrania.
Sí, el armamento puede permanecer como carga muerta durante mucho tiempo y se crea la impresión errónea de que todo eso es chatarra, que nunca será útil.
Pero, de repente, llega el momento en el que se necesitan todas estas cosas y, al mismo tiempo, hay un motivo de luto por esas cosas que no se han almacenado correctamente y que, sencillamente, se han podrido por culpa de un almacenamiento inadecuado.
Pero hemos hecho tanto que, incluso después de dilapidar parte de la enorme herencia del ejército soviético y del complejo militar-industrial soviético, seguimos teniendo grandes reservas. Así que gracias a nuestros esforzados antepasados, que produjeron todo esto a partir de Stalin y lo almacenaron todo hasta el colapso de la URSS.
Todo forma parte de su herencia material, cuya importancia se hace especialmente evidente en tiempos de guerra.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Marcho unos días y seguimos así???¡¡¡
> 
> *Alemania se niega a revelar la ubicación de la turbina de Siemens*
> 
> ...



Y así debe ser, lo importante es que no se enteren las ratas anglas que quieren terminar de estropearla.


----------



## intensito (25 Jul 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Por fin me he animado a escribir un resumen, la situación en los frentes a día de hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Métele alguna actualización, @Zhukov , que últimamente los otanistas se han venido muy arriba con los Himars y lo de la contraofensiva en Jersón.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Para su información, los primeros causantes del cambio climático fueron los españoles. Con la grasa de los indios asesinados quemaron la selva amazónica creando la pampa y causando la aparición del fenómeno del Niño. Al desecar el pantano de ciudad de Mexico provocaron cambios en las corrientes que resecaron el norte del país y crearon el desierto de Sonora causando la desaparición de la civilización Pueblo. Arrasaron con los bosques al este de California para ampliar el desierto y matar de sed a los apaches y comanches, quedando tan pocos y tan déiles que los ingleses se vieron obligados a acabar con su sufrimiento dado que la ciencia médica no podía curar las enfermedades que les incularon los curas franciscanos.



Es un offtopic y pienso que no es lugar para debatirlo, solamente le hago mención que muchas de las afirmaciones que usted detalla son exageraciones y que recuerde que todas las civilizaciones, incluida la de los "nativos buenos", han hecho y deshecho del medio ambiente y que es una mentira absoluta que no hayan tenido impacto ambiental, si no vaya a ver que les paso a los Mayas, Chimú, etc.

Para terminar el fenómeno del niño es de antigua data tanto que la Cultura Chimú la padeció y este fue una de las causas de su posterior conquista por el Imperio Incaico, hago notar que los sacrificios de niños para tratar de aplacar este fenómeno fueron comunes en la costa norte de lo que hoy es Perú. 

Saludos,


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Está claro que, menos en la estación de bombeo donde le corresponde, puede estar en cualquier parte.



Este dice que no sabe nada de ninguna trubina.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha reconocido el éxito de las tropas rusas en el asalto a la central térmica de Uglegorska. Otra información del resumen del enemigo:*

Dos portadores de misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde el mar se encuentran en el Mar Negro;

▪Las fuerzas rusas realizan operaciones de asalto en las direcciones Klinovo-Pokrovskoye y Vladimirovka-Pokrovskoye;

▪El ejército ruso está atacando las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de las aldeas de Spornoye e Ivano-Daryivka en la RPD.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Jul 2022)

Mao Zedong wan sui!


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jul 2022)

* Gazprom detiene otra turbina Siemens del Nord Stream 1 *

Publicado: 25 jul 2022 14:39 GMT 

A partir del 27 de julio, el suministro de gas por el gasoducto no superará los 33 millones de metros cúbicos diarios.





Sputnik 
La empresa estatal rusa Gazprom anunció este lunes que *detiene el funcionamiento de otra turbina Siemens* en la estación de compresión de Portovaya del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.
"Debido a la finalización del período máximo de funcionamiento entre revisiones previas a la reparación general […], Gazprom detiene el funcionamiento de otro motor de turbina de gas Siemens en la estación de compresión de Portovaya", señaló la compañía en su canal de Telegram.

De este modo, a partir de la 07:00 del 27 de julio, hora de Moscú (04:00 GMT), la capacidad diaria de esa estación de compresión de gas será de *un máximo de 33 millones de metros cúbicos*, en comparación con los 67 millones de metros cúbicos actuales.

Tras el anuncio, *el precio del gas en Europa se disparó más de 4 %* en las operaciones bursátiles. Los futuros con suministro en agosto en el mercado neerlandés TTF subieron a 1.858 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos, o 175,5 euros por megavatio hora, de acuerdo con los datos de la bolsa ICE de Londres. En total, los precios del gas han aumentado alrededor de un 10 % desde el comienzo de la jornada.

A mediados de junio, Gazprom redujo la capacidad del suministro de gas por el Nord Stream 1 cerca del 40 % debido al retraso de las reparaciones de una unidad Siemens de la estación de compresión de Portovaya. A principios de julio, Canadá aceptó enviar la turbina a Alemania para que la transportara a Rusia.
Nord Stream 1, la principal infraestructura de suministro de gas en Europa, reanudó su funcionamiento el 21 de julio tras la operación de mantenimiento programada.


----------



## Argentium (25 Jul 2022)

*Después de que Gazprom dijera que está reduciendo los flujos de gas en Nord Stream 1, el precio de la energía de base alemana a un año vista aumentó un 4,6%, hasta 350 eur/mwh*
17:20 || 25/07/2022


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 25, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 95th Airborne Assault Brigade in Kostantinovka with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 60th Infantry Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 25 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU en Kostantinovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 60ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU cerca de Orekhov;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 113ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU cerca de Chuguyev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Uspenovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión medios militares de las AFU cerca de Dzerzhinsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Kamenka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 6 cohetes Uragan cerca de Stakhanov en la LPR y Popasnaya en la DPR.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Military SItuation In Eastern Ukraine On July 25, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces claimed control of Novoluhanske village; Russian forces claimed control of Vuhlehirska power plant; Clashes between the AFU and...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 25 de julio de 2022







 Las fuerzas rusas aseguraron el control de la aldea de Novoluhanske;
 Las fuerzas rusas aseguraron el control de la central eléctrica de Vuhlehirska;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Pokrovske.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Es un offtopic y pienso que no es lugar para debatirlo, solamente le hago mención que muchas de las afirmaciones que usted detalla son exageraciones y que recuerde que todas las civilizaciones, incluida la de los "nativos buenos", han hecho y deshecho del medio ambiente y que es una mentira absoluta que no hayan tenido impacto ambiental, si no vaya a ver que les paso a los Mayas, Chimú, etc.
> 
> Para terminar el fenómeno del niño es de antigua data tanto que la Cultura Chimú la padeció y este fue una de las causas de su posterior conquista por el Imperio Incaico, hago notar que los sacrificios de niños para tratar de aplacar este fenómeno fueron comunes en la costa norte de lo que hoy es Perú.
> 
> Saludos,



Esto está relacionado con el tema. En el XIX hubo un plan hispano ruso para esclavizar a todos los americanos y la India.
El conocido pederasta y traficante de esclavos ruso Nikolai Rezanov, confabuló con el gobernador de California exterminar a todos los indios y echar la culpa a los colonos ingleses del genocio. Para sellar el pacto satanista, el gobernador ofreció a su hija Concepción como sacrificio, e iba a ser ofrecida al Zar como concubina bajo un compromiso falso de matrimonio. Pero Dios es más sabio y envió una enfermedad al ruso esbirro del infierno para evitar el desastre, matándolo de fiebres en Siberia. Conchita terminó de monja-prostituta en uno de los conventos satanistas españoles de la zona, tradición española que refleja muy detalladamente el Divino Marqués en Justine.








Nikolái Rezánov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los Kadirov siempre fueron aliados de los rusos. Los separatistas chechenos son otra faccion del Caucaso. Armados por la otan.



Anda revisa la primera guerra Chechena y de qué parte estaban los Kadirov. Siempre fue aliado de Rusia XD, muy flojito veo este hilo últimamente.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Henry Kissinger aconseja que Ucrania no debe ceder ningún territorio a Rusia.*

El ex secretario de Estado estadounidense Henry Kissinger ha aconsejado este domingo a Ucrania y a Occidente que no cedan a Rusia ningún territorio ucraniano en unas futuras negociaciones de paz para poner fin al conflicto.

Kissinger ha declarado a la cadena pública alemana ZDF que la cesión de territorio ucraniano no debe estar sobre la mesa, y ha instado a Occidente a tener claro qué es lo que está en discusión y qué no lo está bajo ninguna circunstancia.

Todo esto debía hacerse en conjunto con el pueblo de Ucrania, añadió Kissinger, cuando la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania cumplía cinco meses.

Kissinger se convirtió en uno de los principales responsables de la política exterior de Estados Unidos desde finales de la década de 1960 hasta finales de la de 1970, como asesor de seguridad nacional y secretario de Estado. En 1973 recibió el Premio Nobel de la Paz por el acuerdo de alto el fuego y retirada de lo que entonces era Vietnam del Norte.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...725034037.html


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (25 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esto está relacionado con el tema. En el XIX hubo un plan hispano ruso para esclavizar a todos los americanos y la India.
> El conocido pederasta y traficante de esclavos ruso Nikolai Rezanov, confabuló con el gobernador de California exterminar a todos los indios y echar la culpa a los colonos ingleses del genocio. Para sellar el pacto satanista, el gobernador ofreció a su hija Concepción como sacrificio, e iba a ser ofrecida al Zar como concubina bajo un compromiso falso de matrimonio. Pero Dios es más sabio y envió una enfermedad al ruso esbirro del infierno para evitar el desastre, matándolo de fiebres en Siberia. Conchita terminó de monja-prostituta en uno de los conventos satanistas españoles de la zona, tradición española que refleja muy detalladamente el Divino Marqués en Justine.
> 
> 
> ...



Como fantasia sado queda muy bien. Con aliens lo hubieran bordado.


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Por eso que mueran chechenos en ucrania peleando contra otros chechenos y mierda globalista es un win win para tito vlado, menos que dan por culo en el caúcaso



Eso si, pero que vender que los Kadirov son un ejemplo de regionalismo leal, no como los vascos y catalanes, me ha dado risa.


----------



## pepetemete (25 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Debio ser una pelicula de miedo



Este año el OSCAR será para los ucros, sin duda, menudos máquinas.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿pero que dices? en China hay 14 etnias minoritarias con sus derechos reconocidos, ¿que derechos tenian los tibetanos en la tirania feudal del Dalai? ¿y los uigures en la sharia? los honkoneses fueron quemados vivos por vuestros "pacificos" paragueros, hay videos.



Camarada Zhu, habrá 14 etnias, pero quedan cuatro gatos de esas etnias. 

La tiranía feudal del Dalai seguro que era más llevadera que la del Partido Comunista Chino. 

Los uigures disfrutan de bonitos campos de concentración, o de re-educación como gustan llamarlos por ahí. 

Zhu, en serio. ¿Conoces China?. Yo entre Mainland y satélites (HK y Macao) debo haber estado más de seis veces, y un poco de idea tengo.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*La Justicia francesa investiga los bienes de oligarcas rusos próximos a Putin.*
La Justicia francesa investiga desde el 1 de julio *los bienes adquiridos en Francia por oligarcas rusos* próximos al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, indicó este lunes una fuente conocedora del caso, confirmando una información del diario Le Parisien. La investigación, abierta por la Fiscalía Nacional Financiera (PNF, por sus siglas en francés), se produce tras una denuncia de la rama local de la ONG Transparencia Internacional a finales de mayo en París.

La organización denunció hechos de* "blanqueamiento" de bienes que "hombres de negocios y altos funcionarios próximos a Vladimir Putin"* habrían adquirido de forma irregular en Francia. Los oligarcas próximos al presidente ruso se encuentran en el punto de mira de las autoridades en los países occidentales desde el inicio de la ofensiva de Moscú en Ucrania a finales de febrero. En junio, un grupo de trabajo a cargo de rastrear activos de oligarcas rusos indicó que se habían bloqueado 30.000 millones de dólares en activos, así como unos 300.000 millones del Banco Central ruso.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los alemanes como individuos, son gente profesional y seria, a la tercera podrian darse cuenta donde se esta metiendo la UE y abandonar la Otan, o por lo menos intentar detener la guerra, eliminar las sanciones y mandar a tomar por el culo al Reino Unido y a los EEUU.



Ya, son muy serios y tal, pero que nos llevan al desastre de nuevo ya ni cotiza.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Como fantasia sado queda muy bien. Con aliens lo hubieran bordado.











UFO sightings: Why Mount Shasta is the new Roswell


A volcano in California is a hot spot for conspiracy theorists.




bigthink.com





California estaba protegida, djaron a los españoles asentarse para cogerlos a todos por sorpresa, lo del ruso pederasta fue una improvisación que casi les cuesta un disgusto. Conseguir neutralizar al ruso provocó distorsiones espacio.temporales que tuvieron como consecuencia lo de Tunguska y el misterio del paso Dyatlov.


----------



## Argentium (25 Jul 2022)

*Muy grave: Jefe del regulador de la red alemana: las entregas de gas de Nord Stream 1 se reducirán a la mitad el martes. *
18:04 || 25/07/2022


----------



## JAGGER (25 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ver en el hilo serio un pollazo brutal que le metieron a los orcos.
Mete miedo, no lo vean.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Henry Kissinger aconseja que Ucrania no debe ceder ningún territorio a Rusia.*
> 
> El ex secretario de Estado estadounidense Henry Kissinger ha aconsejado este domingo a Ucrania y a Occidente que no cedan a Rusia ningún territorio ucraniano en unas futuras negociaciones de paz para poner fin al conflicto.
> 
> ...



Pues si lo dice Kissinger, una razón más de la necesidad de que Rusia reincorpore a su territorio toda Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Dicen que el Zelensky acaba de rebajar su famosa ofensiva de ''un millón'' a...100mil.
Esperemos que en un par de semanas se ponga al día una semana y serán 1000.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Zelensky, mediante su decreto, destituyó a Hryhoriy Galagan, comandante de las FDS de las AFU (más sobre el personaje О новом командующем Силами специальных операций ВСУ - "Лисе" Галагане) y nombró en su lugar a Viktor Khorenko, que había sido jefe de la reserva especial del GUR del MoU.

No descartaría que esto sea un eco de la fallida operación de reclutamiento de pilotos rusos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*La inteligencia británica ha descubierto una base rusa para la reparación de equipo militar cerca de Barvinka en la región de Belgorod de Rusia, a 10 km de la frontera con Ucrania.* - UK Intelligence.

Había al menos 300 vehículos dañados allí, incluidos los tanques de batalla principales, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y camiones utilitarios.

Además de los problemas de personal bien documentados, es probable que Rusia continúe luchando para evacuar y reparar miles de vehículos militares que han resultado dañados en los combates en Ucrania.

Además, la inteligencia británica informa que las batallas no concluyentes continúan tanto en el Donbass como en la dirección de Kherson. Los comandantes rusos continúan enfrentando el dilema; ya sea para asegurar una ofensiva en el este, o para fortalecer la defensa en el oeste, - inteligencia británica.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

*Las turbinas de la empresa alemana Siemens en Rusia pueden reemplazar a Irán*
Hoy, 14:11
9

La historia de las turbinas de la empresa alemana Siemens atascada en Canadá, que son necesarias para el funcionamiento de ambos Nord Streams, plantea interrogantes muy serios. ¿Por qué Rusia, a pesar de la "modernización" declarada y la "sustitución de importaciones", todavía no tiene sus propias turbinas de gas potentes y todavía dependemos tecnológicamente del Occidente colectivo? ¿O todavía existen?



La historia de las turbinas de Siemens es algo tragicómica a su manera. Para “castigar” a Rusia por la operación especial que lanzó para desmilitarizar y desnazificar a Ucrania, Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea, con algunos otros países que se les unieron, nos impusieron sanciones sectoriales paralizantes. Sin embargo, las sanciones, como saben, son un arma de doble filo. Gazprom redujo el volumen de suministro de gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream al 40% de su capacidad de diseño, de la que Berlín tomó la cabeza.

El hecho es que para el bombeo de combustible azul se requieren unidades especiales de bombeo de gas, que consisten en una turbina y un compresor, que necesitan reparaciones periódicas. Solo hay nueve de ellos en la estación compresora de Portovaya: seis de ellos son turbinas de gas Siemens SGT-A65 (basadas en motores de aviones Rolls-Royce) y tres turbinas más menos potentes SGT-A35. De acuerdo con el acuerdo actual, las turbinas deben someterse a un mantenimiento periódico , y ni siquiera en Alemania, sino en Canadá. Después de que Ottawa se uniera a las sanciones occidentales, se negó a devolverlos a Rusia.

Gazprom se limitó a encogerse de hombros y aprovechó la ocasión para declarar fuerza mayor, reduciendo al mínimo los suministros de gas. Los alemanes respondieron presionando a los canadienses, pidiéndoles que devolvieran las turbinas a los rusos para que la RFA tuviera tiempo de prepararse para el invierno. Más precisamente, Ottawa debe devolver el equipo a Berlín, y Berlín mismo se lo entregará a Moscú. Sin embargo, el liderazgo del "tesoro nacional" no tiene prisa por aceptar las turbinas, utilizando claramente la situación en el mercado europeo del gas para ejercer presión política sobre él debido al apoyo de Ucrania. Las objeciones suenan en el espíritu de que Gazprom no sabe qué han hecho los canadienses con las turbinas, las instalarán y luego se descompondrán repentinamente.

Moscú pudo anular una licencia de exportación que Canadá tenía de una unidad de la empresa Siemens Energy para la reparación y mantenimiento de equipos de bombeo de gas por su cuenta, válida hasta 2024. Por supuesto, esta es una clara victoria de imagen para Gazprom. La pregunta es ¿por qué seguimos teniendo una dependencia tan crítica de los equipos importados? ¿Han sido en vano todos estos años de “sustitución de importaciones”?

De hecho, en Rusia, esto no es tan malo como podría parecer a primera vista. Por ejemplo, en la estación compresora Baidaratskaya, en el sistema de gasoductos principales que conectan el campo Bovanenkovskoye con Ukhta, hay seis unidades de bombeo de gas doméstico GPA-16M-07, y cada una de ellas se basa en GPU-16P. La capacidad total de seis GPU es de 96 MW. ¿Qué es GPU-16P? Este es un motor de avión PS-90 revisado, su versión especializada PS-90GP-2. Se instalan y operan GTU-25P de 25 megavatios aún más potentes en las estaciones Yarynskaya, Usinskaya y Gagaratskaya, y también se basan en PS-90A (modificación PS-90GP-25). Los planes de los pérmicos incluyen el desarrollo de una instalación mucho más potente de 32 MW basada en el generador de gas D-30F6.

En general, hay algo en lo que trabajar. Sin embargo, en términos de potencia, las turbinas disponibles en Rusia son significativamente inferiores a las alemanas. En este sentido, es interesante que como proveedor de centrales eléctricas, Alemania pueda ser sustituida por... ¡Irán!

Sí, es la República Islámica. ¿Quién hubiera pensado hace seis meses que ansiaríamos drones iraníes para nuestro ejército, y ahora vamos a comprar turbinas de gas de Teherán? O mejor dicho, no para comprar, sino para trocar. A fines de mayo de este año, el mensaje de que Irán y Rusia acordaron un trueque, en el que le proporcionaríamos a Teherán acero, zinc, plomo y alúmina, de alguna manera no se notó particularmente, y él nos proporcionaría repuestos para automóviles y turbinas de potencia. El ministro iraní de Comercio e Industria, Reza Fatemi Amin, dijo:

Tenemos todo listo para suministrar repuestos a Rusia. Por cierto, en el campo de las turbinas de gas, Irán ha logrado tecnologías modernas, lo que llevó a la firma de contratos con centrales eléctricas rusas para reparaciones. En base a esto, podemos importar acero de Rusia mediante trueque.
El hecho es que la República Islámica no es de ninguna manera una especie de país atrasado y salvaje, como intentan retratarla en la propaganda occidental e israelí. Irán es uno de los líderes mundiales en tecnología no tripulada. Teherán tiene su propio programa nuclear. La empresa iraní MAPNA Group se dedica al desarrollo e implementación de plantas de energía térmica y renovable, petróleo y gas, ferrocarriles y otros proyectos industriales, la producción de equipos importantes, incluidas turbinas de gas y vapor, generadores de energía, álabes de turbina, HRSG y calderas convencionales. , sistemas eléctricos y sistemas de control, compresores de gas, locomotoras y otros equipos.

Bajo licencia de Siemens, MAPNA Group fabrica potentes y resistentes turbinas de gas. Entonces, en 2018, la compañía presentó una versión mejorada de la planta de energía para centrales hidroeléctricas:

La eficiencia de la nueva turbina, conocida como MAP2B, ha aumentado un 2%, lo que supone una reducción del consumo de gas natural de 20 millones de metros cúbicos al año por cada turbina. MAP2B ha alcanzado los 185 megavatios, 28 MW más que las versiones anteriores. Además, ayuda a reducir las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, especialmente de dióxido de carbono, hasta en 40.000 toneladas.
No todo el mundo lo sabe, pero cuando, tras el Maidan, la empresa alemana prohibió el suministro de sus centrales eléctricas a Crimea, con toda seriedad Rusia iba a comprar sus homólogos en Irán. Solo la postura dura de Berlín impidió el acuerdo. Aparentemente mucho ha cambiado ahora.

¿No deberíamos pensar en localizar la producción de turbinas iraníes en Rusia?

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Y también sobre la repentina dimisión de Galagan.
Recuerdo que como resultado de una operación fallida para incautar un grupo de PMC rusas que volaban por Bielorrusia en 2020 antes de las elecciones presidenciales en Bielorrusia (¿recuerdan esta escandalosa historia?), el jefe de la GUR del Ministerio de Defensa Vasily Burba perdió su puesto y fue víctima de los procedimientos y la búsqueda de alguien a quien culpar.
Y ahora, una nueva operación fallida en territorio ruso, y una vez más los servicios de seguridad ucranianos sufren pérdidas de personal en la cúpula. El servicio de contrainteligencia del FSB superó a sus oponentes en ambos casos, por lo que pagaron con sus puestos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El jaguar (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



Estimado forero;
Lamento que usted, como muchas personas a ambos lados del Atlántico, se hayan comprado el cuento de la leyenda negra de la conquista española y el supuesto paraíso que fueron las sociedades precolombinas, no es el hilo indicado para discutir este tema pero me permito aconsejar a los integrantes del foro que busquen el libro " Desarrollo de la economía peruana en la edad moderna" escrita por el economista peruano Bruno Seminario (recientemente fallecido y que fuera decano de la facultad de Economía de una de las mejores universidades del Perú) donde, solo como ejemplo, indica con estadísticas rigurosas que el PBI per cápita del Perú tenía el mismo nivel que el de Europa Occidental en 1810 y que producto de la destrucción de las guerras de "independencia" recién se volvería a alcanzar dicho ingreso un siglo después.
Y, sobre el supuesto "paraíso" perdido, debo mencionar que mientras el Tahuantinsuyo fue conquistado por 180 españoles (con ayuda de buena parte de los pueblos del antiguo Perú) en cambio cuando los ejércitos "patriotas" (compuesto en su mayoría por extranjeros) llegaron con el sueño de la independencia, 300 años después, la inmensa mayoría de la población del Perú se opuso por completo, hasta el extremo que el ejército realista del Perú estaba compuesto por peruanos casi en su totalidad. Supongo que esa generación de peruanos era muy inteligente y jamás se hubiera comprado las farsas de las revoluciones de colores como se suele ver hoy en día.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

*“Esta es una señal para Occidente”: la prensa francesa llamó la atención sobre el submarino ruso Borey con el símbolo Z*
Hoy, 18:15
0

Los observadores occidentales vieron un submarino ruso Knyaz Vladimir de clase Borey-A equipado con misiles balísticos, con la letra Z a bordo. Así lo informó la edición francesa de Naval News, citando varias fuentes.


El submarino, que estuvo en Severomorsk en julio, fue “encontrado” en las redes sociales rusas. Un submarino de clase Borei-A también patrulla el Mar de Barents. Los analistas navales creen que estamos hablando del mismo submarino: Knyaz Vladimir (K-549), y es en su tablero donde se ve la letra Z.

Este submarino generalmente está equipado con 16 misiles balísticos R-30 Bulava. Son más o menos comparables en rendimiento a los misiles Trident II de la Marina estadounidense y británica, cada uno con un alcance de más de 8.000 km. Llevan de 6 a 10 MIRV con múltiples ojivas independientes.

Según Naval News, dicho submarino es una especie de señal para Occidente sobre la participación de la flota de submarinos rusos en la operación especial y la "insinuación de Putin" sobre la amenaza nuclear de la OTAN, que está ayudando al régimen de Kyiv. Al mismo tiempo, aún no se han avistado otros submarinos rusos con marca Z.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y así debe ser, lo importante es que no se enteren las ratas anglas que quieren terminar de estropearla.



Pero, al parecer, los rusos no aceptan toda la documentación porque falta algo...
¿Garantías de funcionamiento, por ejemplo?


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (25 Jul 2022)

Es irónico que Europa exija que permitan el envio de cereal mientras no paran de enviar más y más millones para armas para matar Rusos. No puedes exigir que te ayuden permitiendo la salida del cereal (para que no se hunda tu economia y no lleguen más inmigrantes de paises pobres porque pasen hambre) mientras tu intentas putear día tras día a ese mismo país al que estás pidiendo algo y todo por favorecer los intereses económicos de EEUU. Y por supuesto, cualquier excusa es buena para quedarte con el dinero de los oligarcas. En todos estos años no habían cometido ningún delito, ahora según una ONG han cometido multiples delitos y ellos lo saben porque si. ¿Alguien duda de que los encontrarán culpables para congelar más activos y poder usarlos en el futuro para sus intereses?

La UE destinará *otros 500 millones de euros* más para financiar el envío de armas a Ucrania



La Fiscalía Nacional Financiera de Francia ha abierto una investigación contra* oligarcas rusos cercanos al presidente Vladímir Putin *por varios delitos relacionados con la corrupción en su país y* el blanqueo de fondos en suelo francés.*

La investigación comenzó el 1 de julio tras una demanda de la *ONG Transparencia Internacional *por los posibles delitos de corrupción, desvío de fondos públicos, fraude fiscal agravado y blanqueo en banda organizada de los fondos obtenidos, señaló este martes a EFE la Fiscalía.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Justicia francesa investiga los bienes de oligarcas rusos próximos a Putin.*
> La Justicia francesa investiga desde el 1 de julio *los bienes adquiridos en Francia por oligarcas rusos* próximos al presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, indicó este lunes una fuente conocedora del caso, confirmando una información del diario Le Parisien. La investigación, abierta por la Fiscalía Nacional Financiera (PNF, por sus siglas en francés), se produce tras una denuncia de la rama local de la ONG Transparencia Internacional a finales de mayo en París.
> 
> La organización denunció hechos de* "blanqueamiento" de bienes que "hombres de negocios y altos funcionarios próximos a Vladimir Putin"* habrían adquirido de forma irregular en Francia. Los oligarcas próximos al presidente ruso se encuentran en el punto de mira de las autoridades en los países occidentales desde el inicio de la ofensiva de Moscú en Ucrania a finales de febrero. En junio, un grupo de trabajo a cargo de rastrear activos de oligarcas rusos indicó que se habían bloqueado 30.000 millones de dólares en activos, así como unos 300.000 millones del Banco Central ruso.



Esta noticia es un disparate . Ningun oligarca " proximo " a Putin tiene activos en Occidente 
El Zar lleva advirtiendo desde el siglo VIII d.C a los oligarcas rusos que se llevaron su dinero a Occidente que lo repatrien . Les dijo ( y el clapham se acuerda porque el clapham tiene memoria de palmipedo , sorry plantigrado que el Zar les advirtio que en un futuro no muy lejano en una Galaxia llamada ...los oligarcas cuya riqueza estuviera fuera de la proteccion del Estado ruso serian expoliados ...
Un oligarca ruso es " proximo " a Putin si invierte su riqueza en Rusia . 
Si se la lleva fuera merece la horca , bueno ...la horca no , pero si el expolio y la confiscacion de bienes y un escupitajo en la face 
En territorio Mordor , nada es tuyo . Y ahora el clapham seguira viendo hipotecas a interes variable ...


----------



## arriondas (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y el Martín Twiperro dice siempre la verdad. Después de la cagada del maromo de Bellingcat, más les valdría tomarse unas vacaciones y callarse la boca, no vaya a ser que pillen a otro de los suyos en calzoncillos. Pedro baños ya dejó caer quién es esa gente.


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Sobre el secuestro frustrado de aviones rusos y el papel de Bellingcat

En la historia con la operación fallida de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania sobre el reclutamiento de pilotos militares rusos y el secuestro de aviones rusos los acentos están algo cambiados.

La participación del autoproclamado "Sherlock Holmes del siglo XXI" Hristo Grozev (al mismo tiempo amante de los renos rusos domesticados y jefe de los pseudoinvestigadores de Bellingcat) es una consecuencia directa de la incompetencia de los servicios especiales ucranianos.

▪ Ya hemos escrito bastante en nuestro tiempo sobre las habilidades profesionales del viejo Hristo: es tanto la incapacidad banal para manejar los hechos como el trabajar a la "orden" de la mafia armamentística búlgara.

▪ El año pasado este personaje dijo públicamente que se avergonzaba de la operación de la GUR ucraniana para atrapar a los _(PMC) _wagnerianos, y que si hubiera sido su voluntad, habría hecho las cosas de otra manera.

▪ Un mes antes del inicio de la operación militar especial Bellingcat se convirtió en una PMC de información antirrusa en toda regla.

En la actualidad, Bellingcat actúa como un "tanque de drenaje" del Mi-6, elaborando las narrativas que necesitan sus clientes.

Al "detective civil" Hristo Grozev se le permitió documentar la operación de inteligencia de Ucrania (como él mismo afirma). La operación de reclutamiento de pilotos y de secuestro de aviones no sólo se llevó a cabo bajo los auspicios directos de los servicios secretos occidentales, sino que su apoyo informativo se confió a un "prodigio mediático" de dudosa reputación profesional.

Me pregunto cómo será el personal del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano que siente que sus propias habilidades no se valoran en absoluto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos baraja el envío de aviones de combate a Ucrania, incluidos A-10.*
Estados Unidos baraja enviar a Ucrania aviones de combate, incluidos los A-10, que son *capaces de eliminar blindados* en el campo de batalla.

Poco después de comenzar la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el pasado 24 de febrero, algunas voces clamaron desde Estados Unidos por facilitar aviones de ataque a tierra A-10 a Kiev. Este modelo, *operativo desde 1977* únicamente en las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, es un potente vector para eliminar blindados en el campo de batalla.

La peligrosa escalada bélica frente a la *fuerza nuclear de Moscú* y las dificultades para la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana de operar con un aparato con el que no está familiarizado dejaron en meros comentarios esas peticiones.

Ahora, sin embargo, cinco meses después del inicio de la guerra, *la posibilidad vuelve con fuerza*, esta vez por parte directamente de destacados miembros de la Fuerza Aérea norteamericana (USAF).


----------



## Yomateix (25 Jul 2022)

El Gobierno de Ucrania ha confirmado haber recibido los* primeros carros de combate 'Gepard' *enviados por Alemania, que cuentan con* capacidades de defensa antiaérea.*

La agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform ha expresado su deseo de que *Berlín continúe con estas entregas* y ha destacado que las autoridades de Kiev trabajan con "países amigos" que están preparados para enviar este tipo de armamento. "Son países europeos. Nuestro plan es que sean varias decenas de carros de combate con los que entrenaremos a nuestro personal, probablemente en países bálticos", ha explicado.


*Alemania ha anunciado el envío de 50 Flakpanzer Gepard, blindados muy potentes capaces de destruir cualquier avión o helicóptero en vuelo bajo. El problema: no es lo que Ucrania necesita ahora mismo*


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Estados Unidos baraja el envío de aviones de combate a Ucrania, incluidos A-10.*
> Estados Unidos baraja enviar a Ucrania aviones de combate, incluidos los A-10, que son *capaces de eliminar blindados* en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Poco después de comenzar la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el pasado 24 de febrero, algunas voces clamaron desde Estados Unidos por facilitar aviones de ataque a tierra A-10 a Kiev. Este modelo, *operativo desde 1977* únicamente en las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, es un potente vector para eliminar blindados en el campo de batalla.
> ...



Si USA manda F16 y A-10 a Ucrania, que son muy capaces, Rusia tendrá que eliminar los centros logísticos de aprovisionamientos de armas en Polonia. De ahí, a terminar con los nukes, un pasito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 18:55

Zelensky reemplazó a Hryhoriy Galagan, comandante de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con Viktor Khorenko, informa TASS.


----------



## risto mejido (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero, al parecer, los rusos no aceptan toda la documentación porque falta algo...
> ¿Garantías de funcionamiento, por ejemplo?



reagan en el 82 les mando una turbina que salto un oleoducto por los aires y las perdidas para rusia fueron enormes, ahora quieren un garante de ese mantenimiento, es normal, tienen que atar todo muy bien, querran unas coberturas que pocas aseguradoras querran dar, pero es lo que hay

mira









La explosión no nuclear más grande de la historia y la Guerra Fría


La explosión no nuclear más grande en la Historia ocurrió durante la guerra fría debido a un acto de sabotaje en un gasoducto.




www.anfrix.com


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

El jaguar dijo:


> Estimado forero;
> Lamento que usted, como muchas personas a ambos lados del Atlántico, se hayan comprado el cuento de la leyenda negra de la conquista española y el supuesto paraíso que fueron las sociedades precolombinas, no es el hilo indicado para discutir este tema pero me permito aconsejar a los integrantes del foro que busquen el libro " Desarrollo de la economía peruana en la edad moderna" escrita por el economista peruano Bruno Seminario (recientemente fallecido y que fuera decano de la facultad de Economía de una de las mejores universidades del Perú) donde, solo como ejemplo, indica con estadísticas rigurosas que el PBI per cápita del Perú tenía el mismo nivel que el de Europa Occidental en 1810 y que producto de la destrucción de las guerras de "independencia" recién se volvería a alcanzar dicho ingreso un siglo después.
> Y, sobre el supuesto "paraíso" perdido, debo mencionar que mientras el Tahuantinsuyo fue conquistado por 180 españoles (con ayuda de buena parte de los pueblos del antiguo Perú) en cambio cuando los ejércitos "patriotas" (compuesto en su mayoría por extranjeros) llegaron con el sueño de la independencia, 300 años después, la inmensa mayoría de la población del Perú se opuso por completo, hasta el extremo que el ejército realista del Perú estaba compuesto por peruanos casi en su totalidad. Supongo que esa generación de peruanos era muy inteligente y jamás se hubiera comprado *las farsas de las revoluciones de colores* como se suele ver hoy en día.



Sólo disiento en que este hilo no sea el adecuado para tratar este tema.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

Ucrania recibió tres sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Gepard y municiones de Alemania, y se espera que se entreguen otros doce, dijo el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

No entiendo lo del referéndum en las zonas temporalmente ocupadas. Referéndum en zonas de guerra… están de la puta olla.

No valen absolutamente para nada, solo para quedar como lo que son, gilipollas. Nunca serán reconocidos y no van a frenar la contraofensiva. Y no van a tirar de nukes diciendo que han atacado Rusia, por que nadie reconocerá eso como Rusia y la respuesta de occidente será igual que si atacan a ucrania con nukes, una línea roja.

Cada vez que leo alguna chorrada de esas pienso que si son subnromales, luego recuerdo que si, que lo son profundamente.


----------



## lapetus (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> es una especie de señal para Occidente sobre la participación de la flota de submarinos rusos en la operación especial



LMAO hay cero participación de los boomers rusos en ucrania.
Son básicamente silos móviles.
Son submarinos oceánicos, muy lentos y grandes, y suelen pastar por el ártico cerquita de las costas rusas.

Y lo de la amenaza nuclear ya cansa. Nadie va a lanzar. Las nukes son para cuando el estado está en peligro, no para conflictos externos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Jul 2022)

¿ Realidad o ciencia ficción?



*Tres escenarios para el uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania*
17 de julio de 2022
85

Una de las páginas más controvertidas en la historia de la operación militar especial en Ucrania es el asalto aerotransportado cerca de Gostomel en el aeródromo de Antonov y el posterior avance de las unidades mecanizadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF del territorio de Bielorrusia para rescatarlo del territorio. de Bielorrusia. Si se tomara Kyiv como resultado, sería una historia, pero al final, las tropas rusas tuvieron que retirarse por completo del norte de Ucrania. ¿Por qué sucedió?

*¿Aventura o autosacrificio?*

La pregunta más importante que ahora se hacen expertos militares serios e innumerables "analistas de sofá" es si el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF realmente iba a tomar una gran metrópolis con una gran población y una guarnición de 100,000 efectivos con un swoop, refuerzos a las cuales se podría trasladar desde otras partes del país? ¿Y todo esto con la ayuda de 30-40 mil militares rusos involucrados en la operación cerca de Kyiv?

Sí, hay muchos rumores de que Moscú estaba apostando por un golpe de estado en la cima, y el presidente Vladimir Putin llamó personalmente al ejército ucraniano a volver sus armas contra el régimen de "drogadictos y criminales". No es la peor idea, debo admitirlo, pero si fue la base de la operación especial, resultó ser un murciélago. Los servicios de inteligencia anglo-estadounidenses frustraron rápidamente cualquier intento de llevar a cabo un golpe militar en Kyiv, llevando al poder a un protegido prorruso. Pero, ¿por qué se necesitaba Gostomel, donde, de hecho, nuestros paracaidistas aterrizaron con una muerte segura en la retaguardia profunda del enemigo?

Hace algún tiempo, el espacio mediático nacional se voló por la hipótesis expresada por el famoso economista Mikhail Khazin de que en el aeródromo de Gostomel, a bordo del último avión de transporte superpesado ucraniano, había 2 o 3 bombas nucleares enviadas allí por el Servicios especiales británicos para realizar provocaciones contra Rusia:

Entonces todo estaba en el ungüento, pero los británicos decidieron agregar su pieza a esto. El hecho es que necesitan desesperadamente a Turquía. Se les ocurrió una idea brillante: dar a Ucrania y Turquía un par de productos. La lógica es que Ucrania caerá, pero solo si respondemos al ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass, en una de las ciudades rusas. Además, estos productos fueron llevados a Gostomel, muy probablemente a bordo del mismo Mriya. Era imposible sacarlos, para no fusionar la operación. Según el plan, uno de los productos sería recargado en un bombardero, que lo arrojaría sobre territorio ruso. Simultáneamente con el bombardero, se suponía que Mriya despegaría e iría a Turquía.


Según Khazin, Rostov del Don, con un millón de habitantes, era un objetivo prioritario para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero Belgorod era más real y simple. Se podría haber realizado un ataque nuclear si Moscú decidiera intervenir en caso de una ofensiva a gran escala del ejército ucraniano en la RPD y la LPR. Según esta hipótesis, el impetuoso aterrizaje ruso cerca de Gostomel perseguía el objetivo de tomar el control de la aeronave con su contenido en el territorio de la empresa estatal Antonov y luego sacar rápidamente la carga mortal. El bombardeo despiadado al que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sometieron al Mriya, de alguna manera, puede servir como evidencia de que las huellas del crimen fueron tapadas de esta manera.

Curiosa teoría. Es cierto que no está del todo claro por qué no lo expresó el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Konashenkov, sino el economista Khazin en una conversación privada con el popular bloguero de videos Puchkov. ¿De dónde viene esta información sensacional? ¿O simplemente se usó a un conocido economista para "filtrar" información privilegiada? ¿Y cuáles eran estos artefactos explosivos, de qué tipo, de quién es la producción y qué medios de entrega se necesitan para su uso real?

Hay muchas preguntas. Sin embargo, intentemos imaginar que la hipótesis expresada por Mikhail Khazin es correcta. ¿Qué papel podrían jugar las "bombas nucleares", llamémoslas, no identificadas en el conflicto ucraniano?

*Nuclear "piano en los arbustos"*

Supongamos que en el momento en que comenzó la operación especial, Kyiv habría tenido 2 dispositivos explosivos nucleares entregados por curadores occidentales, o incluso su propia fabricación, pero la inteligencia rusa no está al tanto de esto.

*Escenario 1. Las*

Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son las primeras en lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala en Donbas, se espera que intervengan las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. El presidente Zelensky lanza un ultimátum al Kremlin exigiendo la retirada de las tropas rusas de toda Ucrania, incluida Crimea. Fue cortésmente rechazado y, con la aprobación de los anglosajones, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania usan armas nucleares contra Rostov-on-Don o Belgorod. El hecho de que el sistema de defensa aérea de nuestras ciudades fronterizas al comienzo de la operación especial no estuviera preparado para esto, por desgracia, es un hecho. (¿Estás listo ahora?).

El público ruso, por supuesto, está conmocionado tanto por las monstruosas bajas humanas como por la falta de preparación del Ministerio de Defensa de RF para repeler tal golpe y por la subestimación general del enemigo. Kyiv dice que "puede repetir" si no se cumplen sus demandas de desmilitarización de Donbass y Crimea. ¿Y que hacer? Buena pregunta.

*Escenario 2. El*

operativo especial se desarrolla tal y como se viene realizando desde el 24 de febrero de 2022. Moscú reconoce a DPR y LPR como estados independientes. Rusia ha sido declarada un país "pícaro" por el Occidente colectivo. La ofensiva en el Donbass se está desarrollando gradualmente, todas las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF listas para el combate se han desplegado allí, y la Milicia Popular movilizada de la LDNR también está luchando. En algún lugar a principios del otoño de 2022, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren una derrota estratégica y se retiran del territorio de la RPD y la LPR.

Kyiv lanza un ultimátum a Moscú exigiendo la retirada de las tropas de ocupación del suelo ucraniano. Habiendo recibido una respuesta descortés, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania usan armas nucleares contra Donbass. Estas pueden ser tanto bombas aéreas como, por ejemplo, minas terrestres nucleares preestablecidas. Dependiendo de dónde y cómo estarán estacionadas las tropas rusas y sus aliados en ese momento, pueden sufrir simultáneamente grandes pérdidas de muertos, heridos y afectados por las consecuencias de la contaminación por radiación. Al mismo tiempo, el territorio de DPR y LPR, perdido por Kyiv, también se infectará de acuerdo con el principio "así que no te metas con nadie". (Priazovie?).

¿Podemos esperar algo así de los nazis ucranianos y los colonizadores británicos? La pregunta es retórica.

*Escenario 3.*

Todo va como va. Las tropas rusas, junto con los aliados, liberan la RPD y la LPR y comienzan una mayor expansión en el territorio de Ucrania. El presidente Zelenskiy le ruega al Occidente colectivo que lo salve de una "invasión orca", pero Occidente está preocupado por sus propios problemas económicos . Se acerca el invierno y todo eso. Y luego se produce una explosión nuclear cerca de Kyiv u otra ciudad ucraniana, en la que, por supuesto, se culpa a Rusia, ¿a quién más? ¿Recuerdas el Boeing malasio derribado sobre el Donbass y la masacre de Bucha?

El crimen de guerra del que se acusa a nuestro país es tan atroz que los mismos refinados habitantes de Europa ruegan a sus gobiernos que juntos ataquen y castiguen al “bárbaro Rush”. Y así nos acercamos gradualmente a la perspectiva de un conflicto armado directo con todo el bloque de la OTAN, a pesar de que la "caja de Pandora" nuclear ya está abierta.

Algunas perspectivas sombrías, dondequiera que arrojes. Bueno, no se puede permitir que Ucrania adquiera armas nucleares. Y ella puede Sin duda hablaremos de esto con más detalle.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

ES ELENSKY ES UN ENFERMO MENTAL ?  
No lo pregunta el clapham , es lo que se preguntan los psiquiatras del Hospital Kashchenko de Moscu 
El 78 % cree que Elensky sufre de Esquizofrenia y un 7 % que sufre de Trastorno de Identidad Asociativo . 
Pero el diagnostico no es concluyente - dicen - sin pruebas directas 
El Dr Marinkov dijo que es imperativo tratar al paciente en las instalaciones moscovitas . 
" Podemos curarlo " - dijo el Dr Marinkov a la television rusa . " Lo mas dificil , obviamente , seria traerlo aqui , pero del resto es cosa nuestra " . 
Hay una sala en el Departamento de Terapia Electroconvulsiva el Hospital Kashchenko , en la planta 3ra preparada para el paciente Elensky si accede voluntariamente ( o no ) a someterse al tratamiento curativo . 
VIVA LA CORRIENTE ALTERNA ...HIP HIP HURRAH


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Kazajstán prepara las fuerzas armadas para defenderse de la Federación Rusa.*

Kazajstán está reconsiderando la posición privilegiada de Rusia en su política exterior y llegando a países como EE. UU., Turquía y China.

Kazajstán, debido a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, decidió aumentar su propio presupuesto de defensa en 441 mil millones de tenge, o unos 918 millones de dólares.

Kazajstán ha aprendido de la feroz resistencia de Ucrania, agregó el funcionario, que debe reformar su ejército para volverse más móvil y capaz de combatir la guerra híbrida, que utiliza una combinación de guerra convencional y métodos como la guerra cibernética, la desinformación y la interferencia en las elecciones. .

“Una cosa es cuando los rusos tratan con muchos otros y tienen europeos del este y Ucrania para perder el tiempo con insultos. Imagínese si los rusos no tuvieran Ucrania, lo que podría ser regañado. seremos los siguientes"

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/...ion-wsj-a78400


----------



## Harman (25 Jul 2022)

Sobre las nuevas entregas de armas a Ucrania.

1. Estados Unidos entregará 4 MLRS HIMARS + munición, 580 UAV Phoenix Ghost y un gran número de proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm en la próxima entrega.
2. 3 vehículos autopropulsados de defensa antiaérea Gepard + munición fueron transferidos de Alemania a Ucrania. En total está previsto entregar hasta 30 tipos de SAM de este tipo.
3. Polonia transferirá a Ucrania hasta 30 tanques T-72 mejorados de sus reservas.
4. Eslovaquia dice que quiere entregar 11 cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania para finales de agosto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿ Realidad o ciencia ficción?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso hay submarinos nucleares con la Z en posición, la respuesta sería en USA no en Ucrania.

No aprendieron en el 11S…pero ahora si…


----------



## JAGGER (25 Jul 2022)

*Ay que nos cortan el gas, mami*.

Maldita pandilla de aputasados.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> La verdad, la "conquista" española retrasó mas que adelantó. Destruyó el tejido social y la economía de la meseta altoandina, y redujo su población de 12-20 millones a medió millón, en menos de cien años ¿Eso es construcción y modernización? Peor todavía, el sistema social que impusieron no solo se quedó tal como era después de la independencia, sino que empeoró la situación social llevándonos a casi el nivel del medioevo europeo ¡En pleno siglo XIX! Se entiende bien el porqué en México los maldicen y destruyen sus monumentos.



Seguimos con le mismo rollo, los españoles trajeron la modernidad a unas civilizaciones que estaban estancadas en la edad de piedra, el único uso de los metales era para orfebrería y gracias a Dios que llegaron los ibéricos (españoles y portugueses), ya que se mantuvo en gran medida la cultura e idioma de las regiones conquistadas gracias a la Doctrina Católica, es más se alfabetizo y reunió en sendas obras el lenguaje Quechua y Aimara.

Para tu información la nobleza incaica y de otras culturas fue respetada en su gran mayoría y mantuvieron sus privilegios y trato cuasi igual con sus pares de la península.

Es triste ver como la "leyenda negra" sigue haciendo estragos en la mente de algunos que se niegan a ir a una biblioteca y buscar obras de calidad. Es más una lectura a dos de las obras principales de Inca Garcilaso de la Vega, "La Florida del Inca" y "Comentarios Reales de los Incas" y podrás reflexionar al respecto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

Volodymyr Zelensky destituyó al General de División Grigory Galagan del puesto de Comandante en Jefe del MTR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y Viktor Khoronok ocupará este cargo en su lugar.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Detienen en Moscú a un opositor contrario a la campaña militar en Ucrania.*
*Leonid Gozman*, un político opositor contrario a la "operación militar especial" de Rusia en Ucrania, fue detenido hoy en una estación del metro de Moscú, informó su abogado, Mijaíl Biriukiov.

"Leonid Gozman ha sido detenido. Ahora nos encontramos en una *comisaría de la Policía*", dijo el letrado a la agencia Interfax.

Según Biriukov, los agentes argumentaron la detención de Gozman, incluido en la lista de "medios informativos agentes extranjeros", con el hecho de que impartió contra él una orden busca y captura, que* no especifica el motivo de la misma*.

"No hay ninguna razón para ello, contra él de momento *no se han presentado cargos*", subrayó el abogado.


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Número uno en YouTube, un millón de visitas el primer día.

El videoclip con el manifiesto rockero "I am Russian" del cantante SHAMAN,


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Jul 2022)

*El precio de los tanques polacos*

Hace un par de días junto con la sirena de Varsovia @pl_syrenka averiguamos por qué Polonia necesitaba tanques estadounidenses usados así como obuses surcoreanos. Ayer un representante del Departamento de Armamento del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia confirmó los planes para comprar más de 3000 vehículos blindados de Corea del Sur.

Ciertamente suena exagerado. A menos que se conozcan los entresijos del problema.

A principios de 2022, las fuerzas terrestres polacas tenían 797 vehículos blindados, incluidos:

▪249 tanques alemanes Leopard-2 en varias modificaciones
▪232 tanques T-72, versión polaca con licencia - PT-91 Twardy
▪316 tanques T-72 fabricados en la URSS.

Con el inicio de la SVO los polacos comenzaron las entregas de vehículos blindados a Ucrania como parte del apoyo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Se entregaron 240 tanques T-72 de fabricación soviética como parte del primer paquete de asistencia a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Habiendo prácticamente agotado el stock de T-72 soviéticos comenzaron las entregas de una versión modificada, el PT-91 Twardy.

Polonia es el principal proveedor de vehículos blindados para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el stock existente de RT-91 no durará más de un par de meses a la intensidad actual de los combates. 
Después será posible afirmar que los polacos perdieron más de la mitad de sus tanques en una guerra extranjera.

¿Cómo planearon los polacos compensar las pérdidas en vehículos blindados?

▪Incluso antes de que se enviara el equipo a Ucrania, las autoridades polacas firmaron un contrato con los Estados Unidos para el suministro de 250 tanques Abrams M1A2 SEPv3. Sin embargo las entregas no deberían comenzar antes de 2025. Este año los estadounidenses se comprometieron a enviar solo 28 Abrams para entrenamiento.

▪La asistencia prometida de Alemania se redujo a una propuesta de suministro de equipos fuera de servicio de los años 60 lo que provocó un escándalo diplomático.

Las autoridades alemanas se negaron categóricamente a dar tanques modernos Leopard 2A7 para ayudar a Ucrania ya que incluso la Bundeswehr solo dispone de 50 de estos vehículos. Como resultado los polacos no solo no recibieron nuevos tanques sino que también perdieron equipos alemanes fuera de servicio.

▪La producción de tanques en Polonia no está disponible.

La planta Bumar-Labedy (parte de la empresa PGZ) es una empresa de dudoso desempeño también y obsoleta que no recibe dinero por parte del estado. 
En los últimos años se ha especializado en reparaciones a pequeña escala, la producción de equipos de construcción y civiles y la modernización de vehículos blindados (principalmente tanques T-72 y leopards alemanes).

Actualmente la empresa simplemente no puede llevar a cabo una producción a gran escala o incluso a mediana escala de vehículos blindados.

Habiendo perdido la esperanza en el suministro de equipos occidentales los polacos decidieron desempolvar los planes de 2020 de comprar 180 tanques K2 coreanos de Hyundai Rotem y una producción de 820 tanques K2PL en Polonia.

Para hacer esto se debe fundar una nueva empresa de fabricación de tanques en la república. En el mejor de los casos costará de dos a tres años.

De hecho, estamos hablando de la liquidación de la propia escuela de ingeniería polaca y la transición de las empresas del complejo militar-industrial polaco de la producción nacional al servicio de equipos extranjeros. La producción de tanques más pesados y su uso implicará serios problemas de infraestructura: la infraestructura vial y de transporte polaca difícilmente está diseñada para el uso permanente de vehículos tan pesados.

El ejército polaco tendrá mucha suerte si para 2023 los socios coreanos proporcionan al menos un par de docenas de vehículos K2 para entrenar al personal. No se puede contar con más.

❗*Ayudando a Ucrania los polacos pierden cerca de la mitad de los tanques que estaban en servicio en menos de un año.*

Las perspectivas para restaurar la flota de equipo militar son muy vagas y se posponen hasta al menos 2026. Y todo esto a expensas del complejo militar-industrial estadounidense y surcoreano. Este es el precio que los contribuyentes polacos aún tienen que pagar por apoyar a Ucrania.

Si los polacos deciden intervenir plenamente en el conflicto de Ucrania este año, al inicio de las hostilidades las tropas polacas se encontrarán sin más de la mitad de sus medios blindados.

#Polonia #Ucrania #Corea del Sur
@rybar


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Kayrov ha publicado un corto de sus chicos en las batallas de Mariupol.

t.me/RKadyrov_95/2615


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

Para mi,el mayor miedo del Kremlin es que la UE corte el gas, sería mucho peor para Rusia que para la unión europea.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La Religion no es infalible , solo es infalible la Ciencia .
> La Biblia es Mitologia , no Historia



La Ciencia y la Historia, tienen tan de mitología como la Religión. 
Cosa de seres humanos imperfectos!


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por eso hay submarinos nucleares con la Z en posición, la respuesta sería en USA no en Ucrania.
> 
> No aprendieron en el 11S…pero ahora si…



¿Puedes explicar un poco más?. Una respuesta nuclear en USA sería el fin de USA, Rusia y gran parte de la civilización, sino toda.


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El precio de los tanques polacos*
> 
> Hace un par de días junto con la sirena de Varsovia @pl_syrenka averiguamos por qué Polonia necesitaba tanques estadounidenses usados así como obuses surcoreanos. Ayer un representante del Departamento de Armamento del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia confirmó los planes para comprar más de 3000 vehículos blindados de Corea del Sur.
> 
> ...



Un fuerte aplauso para estos genios. Me recuerdan a aquel que vendió el coche para comprar gasolina.


----------



## Oso Polar (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a "Pions" t.me/boris_rozhin/58284 de los depósitos de almacenamiento a largo plazo.
> Ahora es bastante obvio que nuestros antepasados no almacenaron enormes arsenales de diversas armas para nada, como nos gustaban decir durante la Perestroika y los "Santos 90".
> Nuestros antepasados hicieron acopio de todo este material para la causa y para acontecimientos históricos como los que están teniendo lugar ahora en Ucrania.
> Sí, el armamento puede permanecer como carga muerta durante mucho tiempo y se crea la impresión errónea de que todo eso es chatarra, que nunca será útil.
> ...



Solo espero el día en que el nombre de Iosif Stalin sea resarcido en su real dimensión histórica para la extinta URSS, Rusia y el mundo entero.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> *Ay que nos cortan el gas, mami*.
> 
> Maldita pandilla de aputasados.



Pero cómo van a cortar la principal fuente de ingresos de Rusia??? No son retrasados, no tienen infraestructura para vender a otros lo que venden a Europa...al menos de momento. Más adelante puede que nos traicionaran en ese aspécto.


De todas formas, cuanto menos gas ruso, mejor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar un poco más?. Una respuesta nuclear en USA sería el fin de USA, Rusia y gran parte de la civilización, sino toda.



Si atacan a Rusia la respuesta automática es en USA, como en el 11S….si ahora es un ataque nuclear la respuesta será nuclear.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El precio de los tanques polacos*
> 
> Hace un par de días junto con la sirena de Varsovia @pl_syrenka averiguamos por qué Polonia necesitaba tanques estadounidenses usados así como obuses surcoreanos. Ayer un representante del Departamento de Armamento del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia confirmó los planes para comprar más de 3000 vehículos blindados de Corea del Sur.
> 
> ...



Lo que venimos comentando hace meses, si Rusia quisiera de verdad, llegaba hasta Lisboa.
Porque el caso polaco es extrapolable a los demás.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para mi,el mayor miedo del Kremlin es que la UE corte el gas, sería mucho peor para Rusia que para la unión europea.



quitate de mi camino - ordeno el destructor europeo
quitate tu - contesto el faro ruso


----------



## terro6666 (25 Jul 2022)

Q


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿ Realidad o ciencia ficción?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que clase de mierda es esto?, Ya hemos pasado de los bio laboratorios a las armas nucleares proporcionadas por occidente para destruir Rusia.


----------



## Discordante (25 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿ Realidad o ciencia ficción?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estupidez. Pura y dura.

Institute for the Study of War

" This post is consistent with previous reports from Western defense officials that Russian troops are being forced to engage in various HIMARS mitigation tactics on the battlefield, including camouflage measures and constantly changing the location of equipment groupings.[10] These mitigation tactics are impeding Russian forces from conducting the massive artillery barrages that they have widely employed over the course of the war, as evidenced by NASA Fire Information for Resource Management (FIRMS) data that shows consistently fewer observed heat anomalies over the frontline in Donbas since the introduction of HIMARS to Ukraine. "

¿Alguien tiene un mapa de incendios de la NASA actualizado?

Quisiera contrastar el numero de incendios previos al uso de HIMARS masivo estas ultimas semanas y lo anterior. Segun la pagina del ISW el numero de bombardeos Ruso ha disminuido de forma considerable.

https://www.understandingwar.org/sites/default/files/FIRMS GIF July 15 - 23, 2022_0.gif

Me gustaria otra fuente. Lo veo demasiado descarado para que no esten sacando pecho unos y cagandose en todo otros.


----------



## NPI (25 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Sri Lanka introduce racionamiento de combustible a través de código QR*
> 11:55 || 25/07/2022



Club de Roma = Agenda 2030
Pero eres un CONSPIRANOICO, me lo ha dicho la TV


----------



## crocodile (25 Jul 2022)

Tropas rusas envían refuerzos a Kherson.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (25 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Respetable? ahora cambiamos el tono según conveniencia. A empezado usted arbitrariamente faltando el respeto a los creyentes cuando a contestado al @clapham5 (y con esto no es que reivindique su opinión). *Así que el que emponzoña es usted*. Yo no he entrado antes en este tipo de discusiones en el foro, ni he faltado al respeto de nadie por creer en algo distinto de lo que yo creo. He aceptado a todos por igual...
> 
> ... Ha sido usted el que ha empezado esto por irrespetar sin ninguna necesidad, y si de veras quiere terminar con este tipo de discusiones estériles y ajenas al sentido del hilo, solo tiene que abstenerse de faltar al respeto a los demás. Es muy fácil.
> 
> Por mi parte asunto zanjado.





Loignorito dijo:


> ... *Creer en comunismos o nazismos, es 'creer en los Reyes Magos o el ratoncito Pérez'. Y esto era excusable antaño, pero hoy día, con toda la información de la que disponemos, ya resulta ridículo encontrar gente que siga creyendo en esas ideologías*, pero aquí estamos, resucitando fantasmas tétricos del pasado con idéntica dirección: el horror.



Veo que insiste y necesita alguna aclaración más. 
Tiene usted que saber diferenciar entre criticar un *argumento, *que es lo que yo hice, con faltar al respeto a una *creencia* o *religión*, que es lo que yo no hice. 

Usted dice esto:
*"Creer en comunismos o nazismos, es 'creer en los Reyes Magos o el ratoncito Pérez'. Y esto era excusable antaño, pero hoy día, con toda la información de la que disponemos, ya resulta ridículo encontrar gente que siga creyendo en esas ideologías..." *Supongo que para usted, esto no es faltar al respeto.

Pero si yo dijera esto:
*Creer en religiones, es 'creer en seres imaginarios'. Y esto era excusable antaño, pero hoy día, con toda la información de la que disponemos, ya resulta ridículo encontrar gente que siga creyendo en religiones. *Supongo que para usted, esto sí es faltar al respeto.

Tiene la piel muy fina depende para qué. Además no pierde ocasión en faltar al respeto sistemáticamente a todo aquel que se pueda sentir comunista en España, recuerde que fueron casi los únicos que lucharon contra la dictadura franquista, porque le viene muy bien a su argumentario, igualar el nazismo y el comunismo. 
Por lo tanto el respeto es según le afecte a usted.

Aplíquese el cuento señor, y de menos lecciones.


Corto y cierro


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Número uno en YouTube, un millón de visitas el primer día.
> 
> El videoclip con el manifiesto rockero "I am Russian" del cantante SHAMAN,



Me quedo con Little Big, no son roqueros, pero son punks de verdad.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La Ciencia y la Historia, tienen tan de mitología como la Religión.
> Cosa de seres humanos imperfectos!




La Ciencia es la religion de los hombres libres que buscan evidencias de la existencia de Di-s a traves de la Historia . 
Visto asi , tienes razon


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Jul 2022)

PUTIN HIZO UNA DECLARACIÓN!

"Estimados rusos, nuestras fuerzas armadas están listas para lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala en todos los frentes de Ucrania, en este sentido, he dado instrucciones al Ministerio de Defensa ruso para que inicie un ataque a gran escala a partir del 30/07/2022...


----------



## vettonio (25 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> PUTIN HIZO UNA DECLARACIÓN!
> 
> "Estimados rusos, nuestras fuerzas armadas están listas para lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala en todos los frentes de Ucrania, en este sentido, he dado instrucciones al Ministerio de Defensa ruso para que inicie un ataque a gran escala a partir del 30/07/2022...


----------



## troperker (25 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *El precio de los tanques polacos*
> 
> Hace un par de días junto con la sirena de Varsovia @pl_syrenka averiguamos por qué Polonia necesitaba tanques estadounidenses usados así como obuses surcoreanos. Ayer un representante del Departamento de Armamento del Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia confirmó los planes para comprar más de 3000 vehículos blindados de Corea del Sur.
> 
> ...



y que paso con lo del proyecto polaco de su tanque PL-01 que era mas avanzado que el t-90
segun ellos han pasado años de la primera vz que vi ya deberian tener minimo 100 de esos pl-01


----------



## Discordante (25 Jul 2022)

troperker dijo:


> y que paso con lo del proyecto polaco de su tanque PL-01 que era mas avanzado que el t-90
> segun ellos han pasado años de la primera vz que vi ya deberian tener minimo 100 de esos pl-01



Creo que nunca paso de ser un concepto y para 2017 ya le habian dado carpetazo. Lo que sacaron era un *CV90 IFV* con placas de fibra y PVC.

En una cosa cumplieron. El tanque iba a ser invisible. Y asi es. Nadie lo ha visto ni lo vera jamas.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Es un offtopic y pienso que no es lugar para debatirlo, solamente le hago mención que muchas de las afirmaciones que usted detalla son exageraciones y que recuerde que todas las civilizaciones, incluida la de los "nativos buenos", han hecho y deshecho del medio ambiente y que es una mentira absoluta que no hayan tenido impacto ambiental, si no vaya a ver que les paso a los Mayas, Chimú, etc.
> 
> Para terminar el fenómeno del niño es de antigua data tanto que la Cultura Chimú la padeció y este fue una de las causas de su posterior conquista por el Imperio Incaico, hago notar que los sacrificios de niños para tratar de aplacar este fenómeno fueron comunes en la costa norte de lo que hoy es Perú.
> 
> Saludos,



Efectivamente, el imperio incaico acabó von otras culturas, entre otras la Chimú y su capital Chan Chan, otra que sufrió su devastación fue los chachapoyas que estaban en zonas más fértiles q los incas tb ( ceja de selva) , los Huancas . 

Cuando llegaron los españoles todos esos pueblos fueron aliados . De hecho los habitantes incluso ayudaron en la conquista de Jauja. Tal fue la ayuda que Pizarro dejó allí el grueso del oro y personal administrativo antes de encaminarse a Cuzco.Jauja puede considerarse como la primera capital del perú hispano. Pizarro sabía que si se daban malas allí darían su vida para defenderse de los incas.

Pero es que incluso Pizarro tras vencer en Cuzco al ejército de los fieles a Atahualpa fue recibido en Cuzco como liberador pues también jugó a política interna como que defendía el linaje de Huáscar y nombró a un hermano suyo como nuevo inca( Huáscar fue asesinado por los guardianes que lo custodiaban por orden de Atahualpa que aunque preso seguía dando órdenes a sus generales , fue asesinado al saber los españoles que era prisionero y obligarle a Atahualpa a que lo hicieran traer, se temía su deposición y proclamación de su hermano ).

Así que los incas, además de ser una cultura de muy pocos años, no llega a 200, sus rasgos culturales son muy pobres ( salvo la arquitectura ) las telas y la cerámica es muy parca e inferior a otras culturas anteriores, se comportaron arrasando las culturas q sometieron.

Hace muchos años Perú sacó una propaganda turística, Perú el país de los incas. En Trujillo hubo protestas oficiales ( Trujillo es la antigua Chan Chan ).


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> PUTIN HIZO UNA DECLARACIÓN!
> 
> "Estimados rusos, nuestras fuerzas armadas están listas para lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala en todos los frentes de Ucrania, en este sentido, he dado instrucciones al Ministerio de Defensa ruso para que inicie un ataque a gran escala a partir del 30/07/2022...



El que avisa no es traidor. Hora de dar media vuelta y avanzar a paso ligero.


----------



## Salamandra (25 Jul 2022)

El gas ruso reducido al 20%. A mi que me cuenten como sabían desde días pasados para hacer los movimientos que hicieron los alemanes, los de negocios TV dijeron que faltaba documentación del arreglo.

Pienso que desde Europa están por hacer la jugada y esconder la mano. Que no haya gas pero que no parezca que seamos nosotros. Los rusos ahora van a por turbinas iraníes según leí por otros sitios.








Gazprom reduce al 20% de su capacidad el envío de gas ruso a Europa por el gasoducto Nord Stream


El gigante ruso Gazprom informó el lunes que reducirá las entregas diarias de gas por el gasoducto Nord Stream a 33 millones de metros cúbicos a partir del miércoles por la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que venimos comentando hace meses, si Rusia quisiera de verdad, llegaba hasta Lisboa.
> Porque el caso polaco es extrapolable a los demás.



Lo que empezó a decirse como una broma poco a poco parece que va a ser la verdad

El plan es "desmilitarizar" a TODA la OTAN en el mejor campo de batalla que pueden elegir los rusos (Donbass = Población amiga + cerca de Rusia luego buena logística y bases seguras para la aviación + líneas largas e inseguras de suministro para el enemigo + material en manos de personal ucraniano poco entrenado)

A la OTAN le quedará la aviación y la marina pero eso son patos de fería para los S-400/500 y los misiles hipersónicos


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

El DILEMA DEL PRISIONERO 

a ) Ucrania se rinde ( Rusia se anexiona toda Ucrania )
b ) Rusia se rinde ( Ucrania y China se dividen Rusia a la altura de los Urales y se la anexionan 
c ) Ucrania y Rusia pactan la Paz ( Rusia que queda con el 20 % del territorio ukro y Ucrania conserva el 80 % restante 
d ) Ucrania y Rusia luchan hasta el ultimo soldado ( Rusia se queda con el 80 % del territorio ukro y Ucrania conserva el 20 % restante 

Ay Jesus , que dificil


----------



## NPI (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rishi Sunak, que se presenta como candidato a primer ministro británico, tiene una verdadera histeria antichina:*
> 
> China y el Partido Comunista Chino representan la mayor amenaza para la seguridad y la prosperidad de Gran Bretaña y del mundo en este siglo.
> 
> ...


----------



## frangelico (25 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1135342
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135340



Se me hace raro que no elijan a un musulmán.el RU ya está maduro para la sharia.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se me hace raro que no elijan a un musulmán.el RU ya está maduro para la sharia.



La Sharía en RU sería óptimo para el resto del mundo.


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Rishi Sunak, que se presenta como candidato a primer ministro británico, tiene una verdadera histeria antichina:*
> 
> China y el Partido Comunista Chino representan la mayor amenaza para la seguridad y la prosperidad de Gran Bretaña y del mundo en este siglo.
> 
> ...



Qué tal si te preocupas de dar de comer y mantener caliente en invierno a tu gente y nos olvidamos a dejar de jugar a geostratega de salón como si UK siguiera siendo una potencia ????


----------



## kasperle1966 (25 Jul 2022)

*Estados Unidos decidió derrotar a Rusia no en el campo de batalla...*

¡Qué delicia, gruñido de placer! Se publicó el tan esperado informe de la locomotora de la política exterior estadounidense, el instituto analítico "Centro de Estudios Estratégicos" bajo el largo título "Fortalecer el apoyo a la sociedad civil rusa desde los Estados Unidos es un factor clave en la lucha por Ucrania". Por así decirlo, los contornos de nuestro obituario han caído en el dominio público, una lectura entretenida, debemos admitirlo.
*El cerebro *
Un poco de información sobre lo que es el Centro de Estudios Estratégicos. Ha sido una fábrica de análisis y formulación de políticas para todas las administraciones estadounidenses desde 1962, cuando la Universidad de Georgetown creó (legislativamente) uno de los tres think tanks de Estados Unidos para satisfacer las necesidades analíticas de los actores estatales y no estatales.

Es aquí (Washington, D.C.) donde se lleva a cabo el análisis estratégico de los acontecimientos políticos en el mundo, los manuales se desarrollan a través de los Informes de manuales a todas las embajadas y departamentos del Departamento de Estado. El tema puede ser cualquier cosa: cuestiones de seguridad en cualquier parte del mundo, relaciones interestatales de los estados, problemas comerciales, desarrollo tecnológico, rotación financiera, el estado de la energía. A partir de los materiales del Centro, la mayoría de las veces, se forma una geoestrategia a largo plazo de América en varios campos.
Según la calificación de centros analíticos del mundo (Global Go To Think Tanks Report), esta casa de limosna es la número 1 en el mundo en la categoría "Centros analíticos para la defensa y la seguridad nacional". El centro tiene un presupuesto de $ 62 mil millones (el presupuesto militar de Rusia es de 56 mil millones, en todo caso), cientos de organizaciones no gubernamentales de todo el mundo, "trabajando para encontrar formas de mantener la fama y la prosperidad estadounidenses como una fuerza para el bien en el mundo".

Aquí, se mantiene el control más estricto del equilibrio, los empleados oficiales son un número igual de miembros de los partidos Demócrata y Republicano, y cualquiera, todo el espectro de la comunidad científica y política, está involucrado para consultas. Por mucho dinero, se ordenan investigaciones, artículos, encuestas de opinión, desarrollos universitarios, se desarrolla un sistema de becas.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)
Las conferencias se llevan a cabo regularmente, se invita a políticos retirados y actuales de todo el mundo, el "Foro de Líderes Globales" se lleva a cabo regularmente sobre la base del Centro, donde una generación joven de élites políticas de diferentes estados tiene la oportunidad de ser notada, obtener educación adicional gratuita en los Estados Unidos, adquirir conexiones útiles, recolectar subvenciones, organizar sus ONG y volver a casa con historias sobre la "prosperidad de la fuerza del bien en el mundo". En manuales.

*Doctrina*
Hace tres años, el Centro de Estudios Estratégicos publicó un informe manual "Cómo sobrecargar a Rusia", donde las instrucciones para el estrangulamiento económico de nuestro país se detallaron clara, militar y claramente, y se explicó un quinto capítulo separado: es necesario organizar la desestabilización de la situación interna, provocar disturbios sociales y protestas de todas las formas posibles a través de "líderes de la sociedad civil" (el apellido era Navalny).
Informe "Cómo sobreescalar..." tuvo muchos otros pasos tácticos que el Departamento de Estado está obligado a tomar. Por ejemplo, el despliegue de armas nucleares tácticas en Europa (completado), un aumento en el número de tropas estadounidenses dentro de la OTAN (¡cómo!), la desestabilización del Cáucaso Norte, Transcaucasia, Bielorrusia, Ucrania, Asia Central (así es como resultó). ¿Cuál fue el principal error... con la agenda interna de Rusia. Los analistas del Centro aseguraron: _"Sanción que da vida"_ llevará al pueblo ruso a las calles. Hoy en día, el concepto ha sido modificado. Instaron a esperar un poco más, las sanciones inevitablemente comenzarán a tener un "efecto devastador en la economía rusa" y honestamente admitieron: _"Las acciones de sanciones no tienen un impacto grave en las decisiones de Putin con respecto a Ucrania. Por lo tanto, la comunidad internacional debe centrarse en aumentar el apoyo a la sociedad civil rusa, los medios de comunicación independientes, tanto el apoyo financiero como el moral"._

Una vez equivocados, los expertos del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos siguen viviendo en su propio mundo. Se enfrentan a una supertarea imposible, obligar a la abrumadora mayoría de los ciudadanos rusos a dejar de confiar en el Presidente, para apoyar la Operación Especial. Creer... ¿A quién? ¿Los llamados líderes de opinión, los "Navalnyats" y los patriotas fugitivos asustados que seguían siendo liberales? Esto es poco probable, los "medios independientes" en nuestro país dan vida cuidadosamente, Roskomnadzor (¡por fin!) llegó a los recursos de la red con advertencias, los más odiosos están tratando de coser mitones.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Lo único que realmente sacude la situación es la indignación popular por los bombardeos de los neonazis de las provincias fronterizas y ciudades de Donbass, la falta de voluntad del Kremlin para "barajar" los centros de toma de decisiones, cuya ubicación cada uno entiende a su manera. Estoy personalmente satisfecho con la destrucción regular de cuarteles generales, ubicaciones de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios, puntos de control, Vinnitsa estaba especialmente complacido. Estos son los centros de toma de decisiones. A los patriotas termonucleares civiles, servir a Kiev en ruinas o a Iskanders en Polonia... Aquí es donde los "socios occidentales" tienen el potencial de avergonzar a la sociedad, esto es un hecho.

*"La Quinta Columna"*
No hay duda de su existencia, muchos se han manifestado claramente, deseando a Rusia la derrota en la confrontación con Occidente. Se escondieron aún más, prefiriendo métodos más sutiles para sacudir la situación en las redes sociales, difundir falsificaciones, transmitir la agenda de información occidental o ucraniana. Los servicios especiales y Roskomnadzor se dedican a alguien, los bloggers atentos identifican a los candidatos para el título honorífico de "agente extranjero", salen de las sombras anónimos con direcciones "IP" de los Vymirats bálticos, Georgia, Israel, Ucrania.
Por supuesto, una sociedad patriótica está debatiendo, exigiendo (siguiendo al termonuclear Vladimir Solovyov) legislación más estricta, represiones y lustraciones, represalias casi públicas, privación de la ciudadanía de aquellos que se atrevieron a criticar al Presidente, el Ministerio de Defensa, la Operación Especial, el concepto mismo de "Ruso y Rusia". En principio, entiendo que por la naturaleza de la actividad de voluntariado nos encontramos con personajes muy extraños que, al ver nuestra abigarrada hermandad al estilo de un militar y parches "Z", silbidos, se niegan a servir en algunos lugares, resolver problemas administrativos, ayudar y ayudar.


(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Ordenará elaborar "listas negras", escribir declaraciones a la fiscalía y al FSB... o crear escuadrones de voluntarios capaces de dar vida con puños y bates a algunas reuniones de "hipsters pacifistas" en los bares, cafeterías, espacios de coworking de la capital, donde cualquier símbolo patriótico en la ropa causa rabia. Llévate a los cubos de basura, bajo los arroyos blancos, diputados municipales, periodistas de redes y publicaciones impresas, aún hoy se permiten publicar tal curva, por lo que solían poner contra la pared o esconderse en la cama.

A partir de la misma ópera, los llamamientos a la creación de "listas oficiales de artistas y figuras culturales prohibidas" están ganando popularidad. La lógica también es clara, no hay nada que ganar el colectivo Makarevich en un país que ellos a cierto nivel animal comenzaron a odiar después del 24 de febrero. Vayamos por el camino de Ucrania, donde existen al menos una docena de listas "a la Peacemaker" en el dominio público. Donde se puede llegar sólo para un viaje a Moscú o Crimea después de 2014.

No, amigos, no quiero una Rusia así. Usted necesita tratar la enfermedad, no los síntomas. Primero, entienda dónde se estableció. ¿Por qué los peces se pudren allí? Bueno. Es necesario comenzar con el "partido de los patriotas asustados" o el "mundo vergonzoso", sentados en silencio en muchas sillas mandonas, soñando con la derrota de su país, regresando a un lugar especial personal a orillas de la Riviera, fines de semana en Milán y otros beneficios de la civilización occidental. Estos son los que necesitan ser identificados y hablados. Propietarios de propiedades y cuentas, y luego las cosas serán más divertidas.

Una abrumadora minoría se ha ido, el resto se esconde, perjudica subrepticiamente, cada uno en su lugar un funcionario, un alto mando/ mando medio, un diplomático, un banquero y un director, un vicegobernador, un alcalde y un diputado. Es esta audiencia la que es cien veces más peligrosa que Makarevich o Sobchak, quienes a plena vista, expresaron su posición, en respuesta recibieron el desprecio de cien veces la gente. No determinan la vida económica y social en Rusia, no son Shenderovich y Bykov quienes controlan el presupuesto y los flujos comerciales. Y sus perennes mecenas y admiradores.


(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Aquí está el problema principal, cómo despejar la vertical de potencia escalonada de abajo hacia arriba desde abajo hasta abajo. Hay dos recetas, nada es nuevo bajo la luna: oprichnina y SMERSH, o levantamientos sociales y represiones masivas. Ni uno ni otro escenario es posible hoy en día, conducen a errores, costos, una división en la sociedad. Pero la preservación del status quo es tensa, el pueblo ha formulado una agenda patriótica. Independientemente, por delante de las autoridades, que durante cinco meses no redactaron un Programa Socioeconómico y Político de los tiempos modernos.
Pronto la gente comenzará a expresar su petición más fuerte, a medida que los líderes vuelan, ya están apareciendo. Recalcitrantes, con su propio punto de vista, a la actual vertical del poder que tiene muchos reclamos legítimos. No tienen miedo de hacer su trabajo y enviar chinodrals, "patriotas asustados", no adulan altos cargos y rangos. Es imposible controlar a tal público por los métodos anteriores de ética corporativa de sobornos y nepotismo.
La pregunta es: ¿qué tan pronto comenzarán a formar una oposición? No al Presidente, hay un consenso general y respeto. Los boyardos incomprensibles y los "empresarios socialmente responsables" que perdieron un poco de dinero, que han moderado la escala de la corrupción y el robo, han guardado silencio, pero están sumergiendo sus camas con razón. Financian los medios liberales, seleccionan blogueros con una agenda dudosa, adjuntan "retornados", comienzan a retumbar con las ideas de Girkin y Montyan, otros personajes odiosos. No es que mientan, no entienden las reglas del trabajo en equipo para lograr la Victoria. Parece que exacerban deliberadamente la situación.

*Resultados*
Rusia se está volviendo rápidamente diferente. Cada vez más personas acuden cautelosamente a nosotros, voluntarios y voluntarios... hable con cuidado, trate de entender lo que está sucediendo. Obtenga información de primera mano. Al principio, la columna vertebral eran familiares y conocidos de los militares de la Operación Especial, la segunda ola de jóvenes se apresuró y hoy una audiencia muy interesante quiere ayudar. No con dinero, sino con manos y tiempo personal, yendo de vacaciones a Donbass, al trabajo.


Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

El patriotismo de sillón se está muriendo, cinco meses fueron suficientes, quedó claro para muchos: es necesario moverse, hacer algo por el país, la pregunta es dónde, qué y dónde. Cada vez más desconcierto por el comportamiento de las autoridades en el terreno, como una especie de placa blindada frente a la sociedad. A veces hay más hostilidad hacia los funcionarios que hacia los banderaitas del otro lado de la línea del frente. ¿Van a presionar los estadounidenses sobre tal "punto de dolor", apoyando a patriotas termonucleares, balabols y provocadores?
Nuestros "socios" en el extranjero no tendrán éxito. Mientras que al otro lado de las barricadas estará el legendario comandante del "Pyatnashka", el alegre y optimista Akhra Avidzba o el sabio (a veces con razón) viejo soldado Khodokovsky, los comandantes militares Sladkov y Poddubny, cientos y miles de voluntarios de la Operación Especial, un poderoso movimiento de voluntarios. Pero, ¿qué pasa con la "quinta columna"? nadie lo dirá.

Necesitan ser "limpiados" por ley, con el título honorífico de "agentes extranjeros", y llevar a cabo proactivamente el trabajo operativo, identificando patrocinadores y patrocinadores en todas las esferas. Sin cruzar la fina línea más allá de la cual comienzan las denuncias y las "cacerías de brujas", las "listas negras" o las lustraciones. Adáptate mientras tengas que hacerlo, el agua afila la piedra. Por primera vez en muchas décadas, la gente superó al "jefe" colectivo en su crecimiento espiritual, comenzó a apoyar al país y no a vilipendiar en las cocinas. Parece que el sistema de selección al poder pronto sufrirá cambios, aparecerán nuevos criterios. Preferencias por figuras públicas activas, militares retirados y asistentes civiles de la Operación Especial.
Veo muchas caras brillantes y honestas con excelente educación y pensamientos sólidos: desde la economía de los pueblos pequeños hasta programas sociales interesantes a nivel federal. Un problema... no quieren ir al gobierno actual, incluso cuando todos los indicios están presentes para la vacante abierta y el salario es tentador.

El "Centro de Estudios Estratégicos" del enemigo jurado captó sutilmente en su informe la grieta que necesita ser ampliada por cualquier esfuerzo de "guerra híbrida". Provocar una reacción inadecuada de las autoridades a las peticiones de la "sociedad civil". No pueden ser liberales hoy, o de acuerdo con los planos de Navalny, este mapa es un poco. Queda una agenda patriótica, donde hay una verdadera consolidación y movilización pública en torno a la Operación Especial. Destrozarlo en los polos, hacer que la gente choque frentes en un centenar de temas, por supuesto y conducta, es un escenario real.
Bombardear o no bombardear Kiev, cuántos cientos de kilómetros de vía férrea destruir, llevar a cabo o no movilizar, cómo proteger exactamente la frontera de los bombardeos, conducir a todos los funcionarios a través de un "polígrafo" o despedirlos al por mayor, reclutando un reemplazo para ellos desde la calle, rebelarse contra cualquier negociación, no capturar neonazis y así sucesivamente...

Estoy seguro de que pronto aparecerá tal agenda, se han encontrado todos los "puntos débiles", ahora están esperando fondos del Departamento de Estado. Pero hay tiempo, por lo general se analizan los informes del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos para nuevos programas de gobierno para cambiar la composición del Congreso. Bueno, se acerca el invierno. Trabajaremos junto con los chicos, trataremos los eventos no tan superficialmente como fue habitual durante muchos años. En el campo de batalla, Rusia no puede ser derrotada, nuestros enemigos lo han reconocido, solo queda colapsar. Ignorante...
*Америка решила победить Россию не на поле боя …*


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El gas ruso reducido al 20%. A mi que me cuenten como sabían desde días pasados para hacer los movimientos que hicieron los alemanes, los de negocios TV dijeron que faltaba documentación del arreglo.
> 
> Pienso que desde Europa están por hacer la jugada y esconder la mano. Que no haya gas pero que no parezca que seamos nosotros. Los rusos ahora van a por turbinas iraníes según leí por otros sitios.
> 
> ...



Lo de la segunda Turbina se sabia desde hace tiempo, y recientemente Putin refirió el caso hace unos días en unas declaraciones que hizo tras la conferencia de presientes entre Iran, Turquia y Rusia. Dijo exactamente el dia en que habia que sustituir esa turbina y que de no poder hacerlo el flujo se reduciría.

Guerra en Ucrania XVII

Hubo repercusión desde la prensa occidental a ese anuncio?? NO

Durante semanas se podrían haber levantado las sanciones a las turbinas pero se decidió no hacer nada, de ahí el paripé del viaje de la turbina desde Canadá.

El plan siempre fue culpar a Rusia. Lo increíble es ver como Alemania es participe de su propia ruina y que además lo haga fervientemente.


----------



## coscorron (25 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El plan siempre fue culpar a Rusia. Lo increíble es ver como Alemania es participe de su propia ruina y que además lo haga fervientemente.



Mientras la gente se arruina los gobiernos consiguen records de recaudación fiscal... De momento la ruina es para otros... De tus cosas ya se preocuparan cuando protestes... O tampoco.


----------



## El Mercader (25 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El plan siempre fue culpar a Rusia. *Lo increíble es ver como Alemania es participe de su propia ruina y que además lo haga fervientemente.*



El gobierno alemán sirve a Estados Unidos. Ya lo he dicho muchas veces aquí y lo he demostrado con datos, enlaces y artículos.
Casi todos los ministros alemanes están a sueldo de Langley.

Además: Alemania ha sido sometida desde 1945 a una operación de lavado de cerebro y despersonalización de toda la gente.
Un dato curioso: Alemania es el único país de Europa donde he visto a los tíos mear sentados o disculparse a los tres segundos de conocerles por "ser alemanes":
Las alemanas son las tías más golfas que he conocido en toda mi vida: El concepto suyo de fidelidad es no chupartela antes de haberse despedido del novio al menos diez minutos antes. Es un país desbaratado por los cuatro costados.


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

Como estan los territorios colonizados por uno y otro.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

Con esto de los HIMARS la verdad es que dan ganas de no hacer ninguna contraofensiva y simplemente ir tirandoles todo lo posible desde lejos, es más barato y salvas vidas


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas han comenzado la batalla por Semigorye


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

*Zelenski insta a la UE a responder a la 'guerra del gas' endureciendo las sanciones a Rusia.*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido este lunes a la Unión Europea que "tome represalias" a la "guerra del gas" de Rusia endureciendo sus *sanciones contra Moscú*.

"Hoy escuchamos nuevas amenazas de gas para Europa... Esta es una guerra abierta de gas que Rusia está librando contra la Europa unida", ha dicho Zelenski en el mensaje de video diario, al comentar el anuncio de Gazprom de un nuevo corte drástico en el suministro de gas a Europa*. "Por eso hay que contraatacar. No pensar en cómo traer de vuelta una turbina, sino en reforzar las sanciones"*, ha agregado el presidente de Ucrania.


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

Si citamos a las Españolas entonces hay que agregar Usa, Canada. Australia.


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Seguimos con le mismo rollo, los españoles trajeron la modernidad a unas civilizaciones que estaban estancadas en la edad de piedra, el único uso de los metales era para orfebrería y gracias a Dios que llegaron los ibéricos (españoles y portugueses), ya que se mantuvo en gran medida la cultura e idioma de las regiones conquistadas gracias a la Doctrina Católica, es más se alfabetizo y reunió en sendas obras el lenguaje Quechua y Aimara.
> 
> Para tu información la nobleza incaica y de otras culturas fue respetada en su gran mayoría y mantuvieron sus privilegios y trato cuasi igual con sus pares de la península.
> 
> Es triste ver como la "leyenda negra" sigue haciendo estragos en la mente de algunos que se niegan a ir a una biblioteca y buscar obras de calidad. Es más una lectura a dos de las obras principales de Inca Garcilaso de la Vega, "La Florida del Inca" y "Comentarios Reales de los Incas" y podrás reflexionar al respecto.



Ojito y mucho con el Inca Garcilaso de la Vega.
Uno puede ser escritor o historiador.
Pero si escribes la historia inventándotela eres un sinvergüenza.

Este se inventaba la historia, hablaba de 500 años de incas y sabía q era mentira.También habla que en Cajamarca hubo 15 españoles, los llama los 15 valientes, que defendieron vehementemente no matar a Atahualpa. De esos 15 , no recuerdo exactamente, 9 no estaban en Cajamarca e incluso dos ni siquiera habían viajado a Perú todavía. El ni estuvo allí tampoco, pero escuchó y adornó todo como le dió la gana. Según el marido de la china su prosa es una maravilla pero eso a mí me da igual, un jeta.


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

Los franceses no llegaron a exterminar ninguna poblacion. Aunque lo intentaron


----------



## Hal8995 (25 Jul 2022)

Ambos hablan fatal !!!


----------



## llabiegu (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El DILEMA DEL PRISIONERO
> 
> a ) Ucrania se rinde ( Rusia se anexiona toda Ucrania )
> b ) Rusia se rinde ( Ucrania y China se dividen Rusia a la altura de los Urales y se la anexionan
> ...



Veo la D. Una mini Ucrania desmilitarizada y en la UE


----------



## llabiegu (25 Jul 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los franceses no llegaron a exterminar ninguna poblacion. Aunque lo intentaron



Y de donde los expulsaron, léase Haití, lo convirtieron en el estercolero de Latinoamerica.


----------



## llabiegu (25 Jul 2022)

Tribus caribes en Granada, Martinica o Guadalupe exterminaron unas cuantas. Luego rellenaron con africanos


----------



## Saturnin (25 Jul 2022)

*La ministra antirrusa de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, recula y da un argumento de peso. Dijo que su país necesita el gas ruso porque, en caso de que se cerrase el suministro, no podrían «brindar más apoyo a Ucrania, ya que habría multitud de levantamientos populares» y estarían “ocupados” con ello.












ALEMANIA. La ministra más antirrusa recula y da un argumento de peso


Diversos medios se hacen eco de forma un poco sorpresiva de las declaraciones que había hecho el miércoles pasado la



insurgente.org













Una ministra alemana recula tras afirmar que dejar el gas ruso provocaría revueltas populares


Baerbock había explicado que dejar el gas ruso impediría a Alemania seguir apoyando a Ucrania ya que habría "levantamientos populares" y estarían "ocupados con ello"




www.elplural.com




*


----------



## HDR (25 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *La ministra antirrusa de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, recula y da un argumento de peso. Dijo que su país necesita el gas ruso porque, en caso de que se cerrase el suministro, no podrían «brindar más apoyo a Ucrania, ya que habría multitud de levantamientos populares» y estarían “ocupados” con ello.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135409
> 
> ...



Putin los tiene cogidos por los huevos.

Si yo fuese él, haría sabotear los conductos en Ucrania, diría que han sido los ucros locos y me descojonaría viendo cómo llega el invierno a Europa. No descarto que pase algo así.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Y espere, que después que Portugal España y Grecia rechazaran el reparto solidario del gas,
llega hoy Polonia y se apunta a la jugada... La Unidad europea puede estar a punto de caramelo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Jul 2022)

Hilo altamente recomendable


----------



## España1 (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Con esto de los HIMARS la verdad es que dan ganas de no hacer ninguna contraofensiva y simplemente ir tirandoles todo lo posible desde lejos, es más barato y salvas vidas



No recuperan nada pero les pagas tú los cohetes, no bad


----------



## ZARGON (25 Jul 2022)

Si ahí en el norte estan esos territorios que los ingleses ganaron a los franceses. El caso de Haití marca una diferencia extrema. Republica Dominicana no es ningun paraíso pero lo otro es el infierno.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lo de la segunda Turbina se sabia desde hace tiempo, y recientemente Putin refirió el caso hace unos días en unas declaraciones que hizo tras la conferencia de presientes entre Iran, Turquia y Rusia. Dijo exactamente el dia en que habia que sustituir esa turbina y que de no poder hacerlo el flujo se reduciría.
> 
> Guerra en Ucrania XVII
> 
> ...



No es Alemania, es un grupo que gobierna ese país y a quienes la ruina de sus habitantes les supone beneficio. Churchill era un hijo de puta, pero tenía buenas ocurrencias, como cuando le preguntaron si odiaba a los alemanes, y respondió que no podía ya que no los conocía a todos.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Dos posibilidades, miembro de alguna familia que quiere volver a imponer las castas y su poder en la India tras ser expulsados del país por mierdas. O bien un infiltrado de Langley para preparar a Inglaterra para la guerra y el caos.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Veo que insiste y necesita alguna aclaración más.
> Tiene usted que saber diferenciar entre criticar un *argumento, *que es lo que yo hice, con faltar al respeto a una *creencia* o *religión*, que es lo que yo no hice.
> 
> Usted dice esto:
> ...



Pues mire, en eso tiene usted razón. Mis ataques al comunismo son hirientes ante cualquiera que se sienta cómodo con sus preceptos. Y por eso, pido disculpas a cualquiera que haya herido. Pero sepa que mi intención, mal aplicada, no era herirles. En cambio, era advertirles de la falsedad, que yo creo, está implícita en esas ideologías.

Espero saber explicar mi perspectiva. El cristianismo primitivo, era una cosa. El engendro que Roma creo de ello, otra. Pese a todo, esto llevó a un periodo de luces e igualdad sin parangón en toda la historia de la humanidad, y por ello, estamos nosotros aquí discutiendo. Si no hubiese sido así, no sabríamos ni escribir ni leer. Es es un hecho irrefutable, por mucho que altere conciencias. Pues está más que demostrado, que todos los siglos anteriores en la historia de la humanidad, ninguna civilización permitió a la plebe educarse. O mejor, se esforzó en ello.

Le voy a contar una cosa curiosa. Después de escribir el último mensaje donde le recriminaba, leí que usted llamaba, al orden a @Seronoser por su exabrupto. Seguro lo recuerda ¿y sabe qué pensé? 'vaya, le acabas de 'disparar' a alguien que tiene la dignidad de criticar semejante barbaridad ¿de verdad has hecho lo correcto?' ese fue mi conflicto moral, pero ya ve, persistí.

Ahora, tras mi arranque de sinceridad, le ofrezco mi mano abierta. Espero que entienda, sin renunciar a nada, que mi intención es la propagación de la verdad, sea esta cual sea. Me guste a mi, o a usted, o a ninguno de ambos. A partir de la aceptación de ese punto, puedo caminar junto a usted o junto a quien sea.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski insta a la UE a responder a la 'guerra del gas' endureciendo las sanciones a Rusia.*
> El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido este lunes a la Unión Europea que "tome represalias" a la "guerra del gas" de Rusia endureciendo sus *sanciones contra Moscú*.
> 
> "Hoy escuchamos nuevas amenazas de gas para Europa... Esta es una guerra abierta de gas que Rusia está librando contra la Europa unida", ha dicho Zelenski en el mensaje de video diario, al comentar el anuncio de Gazprom de un nuevo corte drástico en el suministro de gas a Europa*. "Por eso hay que contraatacar. No pensar en cómo traer de vuelta una turbina, sino en reforzar las sanciones"*, ha agregado el presidente de Ucrania.



Este imbécil está tirando tanto de la cuerda que se le va a romper. ¿Pero no se da cuenta como están cayendo uno detrás de otro todos sus invitados al photocall de Kiev?


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hilo altamente recomendable



Mas bien deseos, que no preñan, pero alivian el estrés.
Si sucediera como imagina, eso no detendrá el colapso
financiero que es, entre otras cosas, por lo que sucede
lo que estamos viendo, y lo que te rondare, morena....


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Odio a España? nooo, solo a vosotros los franquistas, a mi no me han hecho nada ni el aceite de oliva ni el 5Jotas. Pero vamos a seguir tu absurdo razonamiento. ¿Porque no invadis Portugal? unos separatistas que consiguieron su nefanda independencia despues de 28 años de terrorismo. Asimismo, Inglaterra deberia conquistar a sangre y fuego USA e Irlanda, dos insurrectos terroristas. Por cierto, que vuestra fuerza aerea arrasase Yugoslavia para secesionar Kosovo fue sano ¿verdad?



De que fuerza aérea me hablas? De la que los traidores han puesto al servicio de nuestro principal enemigo, los mismo traidores a los que ya he señalado anteriormente? A mi me da vergüenza ver a la Fragata Blas de Lezo limpiando las cagarrutas de anglo sajones hijos de puta como a todo Español de bien. 

Pero de que Franquistas hablas? De los que desaparecieron hace 40 años o de los que dieron un piso a todos los Españoles, incluso a los que querían seguir viviendo en chabolas? Te refieres a los que tenían por ley la obligación de volver a aceptar a los empleados despedidos de forma injustificada o los que obligaban a pagar 60 días por año trabajado si el empleado no quería volver a esa empresa?

El separatismo es un acto de guerra inaceptable, aquí en Rusia y en China. Pero tu ya reconociste que no eres alguien ecuánime y te mueves por puro odio o afinidad. A eso me refiero. Tienes tus tótems a los que amas y a los que odias y no eres capaz de poner notas negativas a unos ni positivas a los otros. Eso te quita autoridad y es una pena


----------



## Salamandra (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y espere, que después que Portugal España y Grecia rechazaran el reparto solidario del gas,
> llega hoy Polonia y se apunta a la jugada... La Unidad europea puede estar a punto de caramelo.



¿Polonia?. A estos no los entiendo. Alguien con más cabeza que yo me explica su jugada ,por favor.


----------



## Caracalla (25 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Eso si, pero que vender que los Kadirov son un ejemplo de regionalismo leal, no como los vascos y catalanes, me ha dado risa.



Tu ves al líder de ERC o de BILDU liderando a las fuerzas especiales Vascas o Catalanas en el frente de guerra contra Marruecos? Yo a lo que ha hecho Kadirov y su gente lo llamo lealtad y patriotismo y a lo que han hecho, hacen y van a seguir haciendo los Bilduimbéciles y los Separatas de la butifarra lo llama traición.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## magufone (25 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y el Martín Twiperro dice siempre la verdad. Después de la cagada del maromo de Bellingcat, más les valdría tomarse unas vacaciones y callarse la boca, no vaya a ser que pillen a otro de los suyos en calzoncillos. Pedro baños ya dejó caer quién es esa gente.



Aqui nos conocemos todos. Que gente como la patrulla canina Twitter de perrolistos en Rusia quieran hacerse pasar por periodismo libre... Son la voz de su amo.


----------



## arriondas (25 Jul 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Aqui nos conocemos todos. Que gente como la patrulla canina Twitter de perrolistos en Rusia quieran hacerse pasar por periodismo libre... Son la voz de su amo.



Están a sueldo. Unos han sido "captados", 
bien por tener el perfil adecuado o bien por falta de escrúpulos. O directamente son agentes. Pero para nosotros, sus historietas no cuelan.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo de Mussolini agente britanico suena a fantasia, Churchill era amigo personal de Mussolini y su familia, de hecho veraneo varios años en Roma en la Villa Torlonia, antes de la guerra y las cartas que le envio a Mussolini, son las culpables del asesinato del Duce, el trato con los comunistas era; me entregas la correspondencia de Mussolini, te quedas con el dinero y el oro del equipaje y te lo cargas.
> 
> PD- Winston era filofascista pero a la britanica. @Pat



Antes de que se me pase:

Recruited by MI5: the name's Mussolini. Benito Mussolini

Ahí lo tiene. Trabajando para el MI5 por 100 libras a la semana. Y luego, casualmente, su propio "patrón" británico, Samuel Hoare, cuando llegó a ministro de exteriores británico, firmó en 1935 el pacto Hoare-Laval que dió a Italia el control sobre Abisinia.

Yo la noticia la conocía de la biografía de Mussolini que escribió Bosworth. Donde, por cierto, también se dice que junto con Filippo Naldi, un portavoz de los intereses azucareros italianos, viajaron a Suiza para obtener fondos del servicio secreto francés. Pero las democracias liberales nunca tuvieron nada que ver con el fascismo y su surgimiento, eh, que conste.

En cuanto a la famosa correspondencia entre Churchill y Mussolini, todavía no ha llegado a probarse nada. Lo más cerca fue el libro "Dear Benito, caro Winston", de Arrigo Petacco.

P.D. Y sí: todo el Partido Conservador británico estaba lleno de filofascistas... hasta que vieron en peligro el Imperio. Mientras incubaban los huevos de la serpiente para usarlos contra la URSS, todo bien.


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y espere, que después que Portugal España y Grecia rechazaran el reparto solidario del gas,
> llega hoy Polonia y se apunta a la jugada... La Unidad europea puede estar a punto de caramelo.



Lo de Unidad Europea es un sarcasmo en manos de estos tipos. Personalmente llamo a esta entelequia por su auténtico nombre, que no es otro que MERCADO COMUN, como un mercado de frutas y verduras, pollo y pescado, etc. pero a lo bestia donde no cabe ni la más remota posibilidad de una auténtica unidad política al no existir ni las ganas, ni la necesidad, ni la posibilidad de unir un montón de países dispares a todo nivel en algo similar a una federación con el agravante de que no existe tal persona como federador, al igual que tampoco existe un proyecto de federación aceptable para este mosáico de lenguas, etnias y creencias.
Lo del mercado común europeo no es sino la crónica de una muerte anunciada.
Oremus...


----------



## magufone (25 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están a sueldo. Unos han sido "captados",
> bien por tener el perfil adecuado o bien por falta de escrúpulos. O directamente son agentes. Pero para nosotros, sus historietas no cuelan.



Cierto... 20 o 30 tweets diarios trufados de topicazos burdos y cliches trasnochados. Ni una sola rectificación cuando los pillan en bragas, como cuando pillaron a uno de ellos copipasteando notas de agencia gubernamental y solo se le ocurrió replicar con insultos en vez de rebatir (para rebatir hay que tener algo, claro). Solo convencen a cuatro marujas porque sus fanboys ya salen convencidos de casa.
Es un patron futbolero del malo.
Estilo covid... Cuando te rebaten y no solo no puedes contraargumentar sino que recurres al ataque _ad hominem_, pues te retratas...


----------



## mazuste (25 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Polonia?. A estos no los entiendo. Alguien con más cabeza que yo me explica su jugada ,por favor.



Es curioso, porque Polonia compra el gas ruso a Alemania a tubería revertida
y se supone que Alemania hace chollo vendiéndolo mas caro a quien Rusia
no le quiere vender mas barato el gas de marras.

Osea, Polonia cancela su contrato de gas con Rusia, invierte el flujo de Yamal 
y piensa que simplemente puede conseguir gas ruso más barato desde Alemania.
Luego se mosquean cuando Rusia reduce los flujos de NS- I. Lo mismo sucederá
con cualquier juego para controlar el precio de las exportaciones de petróleo ruso, 

t.me/azmilitary11/11603


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, habrá 14 etnias, pero quedan cuatro gatos de esas etnias.
> 
> La tiranía feudal del Dalai seguro que era más llevadera que la del Partido Comunista Chino.
> 
> ...



China es un ejemplo en la erradicación y represión del follacabrismo. 
El maoismo es centralista radical, en Europa (y no digamos en España con los complejos nacionales) sufrimos aún las consecuencias del triunfo de Lenin y su derecho a la autodeterminación y la derrota de Rosa Luxemburgo y su cuestión nacional. Muy recomendable ese libro para destruir el mito nacionalista y su profundo reaccionarismo. Que se lo pregunten a Vladimir Putin, otro que destruyó el mito en el memorable discurso del 21 de febrero.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Antes de que se me pase:
> 
> Recruited by MI5: the name's Mussolini. Benito Mussolini
> 
> ...



Las cartas y los agentes britanicos tras Mussolini, no ha llegado a probarse segun tu y lo de Benito a sueldo de los britanicos si, de lo primero hay un monton de informes partisanos que lo demuestran y fue el mismo Stalin el que autorizo la entrega de las cartas a los espias ingleses, hay fotografias en foros italianos de historia, de Winston veraneando con Benito.

PD- Lo de agente al servicio de su majestad, tiene la misma credibilidad que las citas publicadas en libros de autores anglosajones, contando que Mussolini en la PGM era un francotirador con no se cuantos austriacos muertos y apuntados en una libretita negra, todo cortinas de humo de los de siempre.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

El jaguar dijo:


> Estimado forero;
> Lamento que usted, como muchas personas a ambos lados del Atlántico, se hayan comprado el cuento de la leyenda negra de la conquista española y el supuesto paraíso que fueron las sociedades precolombinas, no es el hilo indicado para discutir este tema pero me permito aconsejar a los integrantes del foro que busquen el libro " Desarrollo de la economía peruana en la edad moderna" escrita por el economista peruano Bruno Seminario (recientemente fallecido y que fuera decano de la facultad de Economía de una de las mejores universidades del Perú) donde, solo como ejemplo, indica con estadísticas rigurosas que el PBI per cápita del Perú tenía el mismo nivel que el de Europa Occidental en 1810 y que producto de la destrucción de las guerras de "independencia" recién se volvería a alcanzar dicho ingreso un siglo después.
> Y, sobre el supuesto "paraíso" perdido, debo mencionar que mientras el Tahuantinsuyo fue conquistado por 180 españoles (con ayuda de buena parte de los pueblos del antiguo Perú) en cambio cuando los ejércitos "patriotas" (compuesto en su mayoría por extranjeros) llegaron con el sueño de la independencia, 300 años después, la inmensa mayoría de la población del Perú se opuso por completo, hasta el extremo que el ejército realista del Perú estaba compuesto por peruanos casi en su totalidad. Supongo que esa generación de peruanos era muy inteligente y jamás se hubiera comprado las farsas de las revoluciones de colores como se suele ver hoy en día.



Perú fue el último virreinato en independizarse precisamente gracias al apoyo masivo de la población indígena a los realistas frente a los libertadores, burgueses criollos. 
Es tan conocido que la reescritura de la historia es delirante. Hasta no hace muchas décadas, indios de la Amazonia profunda decían ser súbditos del rey de España.


----------



## belwar (25 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Efectivamente, el imperio incaico acabó von otras culturas, entre otras la Chimú y su capital Chan Chan, otra que sufrió su devastación fue los chachapoyas que estaban en zonas más fértiles q los incas tb ( ceja de selva) , los Huancas .
> 
> Cuando llegaron los españoles todos esos pueblos fueron aliados . De hecho los habitantes incluso ayudaron en la conquista de Jauja. Tal fue la ayuda que Pizarro dejó allí el grueso del oro y personal administrativo antes de encaminarse a Cuzco.Jauja puede considerarse como la primera capital del perú hispano. Pizarro sabía que si se daban malas allí darían su vida para defenderse de los incas.
> 
> ...



Aunque sea off-topic, pero gracias por el aporte. Ya conozco de donde viene la expresión "Esto es Jauja"


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que venimos comentando hace meses, si Rusia quisiera de verdad, llegaba hasta Lisboa.
> Porque el caso polaco es extrapolable a los demás.



Los polacos recibieron esta semana pasada los primeros Abrams...

PD- Los polacos estan pensando ya en un desfile de la victoria en Moscu, con sus carros usanos de 2ª zarpa.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Perú fue el último virreinato en independizarse precisamente gracias al apoyo masivo de la población indígena a los realistas frente a los libertadores, burgueses criollos.
> Es tan conocido que la reescritura de la historia es delirante. Hasta no hace muchas décadas, indios de la Amazonia profunda decían ser súbditos del rey de España.



Donde habia mayoria indigena, no habian separatistas, ni terroristas criollos.  

PD- La mayoria de los soldados realistas eran cholos.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> ES ELENSKY ES UN ENFERMO MENTAL ?
> No lo pregunta el clapham , es lo que se preguntan los psiquiatras del Hospital Kashchenko de Moscu
> El 78 % cree que Elensky sufre de Esquizofrenia y un 7 % que sufre de Trastorno de Identidad Asociativo .
> Pero el diagnostico no es concluyente - dicen - sin pruebas directas
> ...


----------



## Egam (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Londres evitó un apagón la semana pasada pagando una cifra récord de 9.724,54 libras esterlinas
> por MWh (más de un 5.000% superior al precio habitual) para importar brevemente electricidad
> de Bélgica debido a los atascos en la red eléctrica:
> 
> Bloomberg



Interesante.
La promocion del coche electrico va a dar la puntilla:
El coche sera solo para los ricos.


----------



## Malevich (25 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Veo la D. Una mini Ucrania desmilitarizada y en la UE



Provincia polaca de facto y quizá con zonas de influencia para Hungría y Rumanía....


----------



## niraj (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> 4.000 pavos... Roñosos hasta decir basta
> Conociendo el percal, al piloto le llegaría la calderilla...




[Forwarded from RIA Novosti]
La inteligencia ucraniana intentó organizar el secuestro de un avión de combate ruso, y el FSB lo usó para obtener información sobre los aeródromos ucranianos, todos los detalles:

la inteligencia ucraniana pensó en el secuestro del bombardero su-24, el cazabombardero supersónico su-34 y el bombardero estratégico supersónico, o un tu-22M3 durante el vuelo de combate

prometieron pagar al piloto por el secuestro hasta *$ 2 millones, incluidos $4 mil por adelantado* a través de correos, aseguraron que la Unión Europea ayudará a garantizar su seguridad, y las esposas de los pilotos prometieron enviarlas a los Estados bálticos, Alemania y Bulgaria

▪ de hecho, la inteligencia ucraniana *planeaba tomar como rehén a la familia de un piloto militar ruso* que secuestraría el avión a Ucrania, explicó un oficial del FSB de Rusia

▪ para confirmar la preparación para el secuestro, se requirió enviar un video en el que el piloto mostraría el número, previamente dado por la inteligencia ucraniana, en el fondo del avión

*Se planeó envenenar con clonidina al navegador del avión secuestrado en Ucrania,* el medicamento fue llevado a Volgogrado y escondido en un escondite en el bosque, donde fue incautado por los agentes de contrainteligencia rusos (en las imágenes de 2 paquetes de ampollas 10)

▪ obviamente, la operación en sí se llevó a cabo con el apoyo de los servicios especiales occidentales, principalmente británicos", dijo el FSB, mientras que *el investigador principal de Bellingcat *(reconocido por el agente extranjero) *Hristo Grozev participó en La operación*.

▪ los propios militares ucranianos revelaron los esquemas de ubicación de sus medios de defensa aérea y aeródromos : entregaron al piloto supuestamente listo para secuestrar los esquemas de las zonas de defensa aérea en el sureste de Ucrania, los aeródromos Ozernoe (región de Chernihiv) y starokonstantinov( khmelnytskaya), los mapas de Altitud de los alrededores del aeródromo de Priluki (Chernihiv) y Zhytomyr , y también revelaron que los asentamientos concentraron el mayor número de complejos antiaéreos portátiles (manpads)

▪ los servicios especiales ucranianos también violaron las verdades mayúsculas de la inteligencia : sus empleados revelaron no solo su pertenencia a la inteligencia, sino también su apariencia y ubicación, dijo el FSB

▪ el ejército Ucraniano planeaba aterrizar un avión secuestrado en el aeródromo de Kanatovo en la región de Kirovograd; ayer, el Ministerio de defensa ruso informó que un ataque con misiles contra Kanatovo fue golpeado por un equipo de aviación de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tu ves al líder de ERC o de BILDU liderando a las fuerzas especiales Vascas o Catalanas en el frente de guerra contra Marruecos? Yo a lo que ha hecho Kadirov y su gente lo llamo lealtad y patriotismo y a lo que han hecho, hacen y van a seguir haciendo los Bilduimbéciles y los Separatas de la butifarra lo llama traición.



Si crees que los chechenos de Kadirov tienen patriotismo ruso estás muy pez en todo y poco más hay que decir, de hecho se descojonarían de ti si les hablas de tu concepto de patriotismo.


----------



## frangelico (25 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Veo la D. Una mini Ucrania desmilitarizada y en la UE



República banderista de Ucranita. Con frontera en el Dnieper y un trozo mordido por la hiena polaca.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

*We will come out stronger. *


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

El clapham lo dijo en este hilo y en http:// www.elclaphamlodijo.cu 
El conflicto en Ucrania huele a conspiracion desde aqui a la conchinchina .
El clapham tiene una teoria ( trankilos ya esta escribiendo el guion de la peli + secuela )
El Maidan fue una trampa inicialmente urdida entre Rusia , EE UU y UK para debilitar a la UE .
El clapham cree que Putin alento la caida de Yanukovich pero mantuvo en secreto sus verdaderas intenciones expansionistas en Ucrania
Alemania cayo en la trampa de Rusia ( El Maidan ) y EE UU puso la carnada .
Cuando Rusia se anexiono Crimea Alemania y EE UU se dieron cuenta que el Zar se las metio doblada .
Alemania perdia su Lebensraum y EE UU perdia la oportunidad de echar a los rusos de Sebastopol .
Asi que la reaccion fue emocional : desrusificar Ucrania . La respuesta rusa ya habia sido pensada : ocupar el Donbass
Merkel se trago el sapo y accedio con Putin en congelar el problema hasta finales de 2021 y que otro canciller resolviera el problema .
Alemania + Francia + Rusia + Ucrania ( no estaba EE UU ni UK ) firmaron el Acuerdo de Paz de Minsk II .
Merkel , Putin y Hollande pactaron la division de Ucrania . Ucrania Occidental para la UE , Ucrania Oriental para Rusia .
La mitad es mucho menos que todo , pero es mucho mas que nada ...
Ni EE UU ni UK fueron informados . Los alemanes son pragmaticos y saben improvisar sobre la marcha
En 2022 Ucrania , con ayuda de EE UU reanuda la guerra . El objetivo fue debilitar economicamente a Rusia y a Alemania / UE
Lo que ignora EE UU es que Ucrania ya ha sido dividida ( in pectore ) Pacto Merkel / Putin
La OTAN suministra armamento , que va al frente , que Rusia destruye en el agujero negro del Donbass
El Este de Ucrania es un vertedero de chatarra otanica .
Cada dia que pasa Ucrania se empobrece , se desmilitariza . Un pais pobre y desmilitarizado es un pais mas docil .
El clapham sospecha que el fin de la guerra se alargara hasta la toma de posesion del proximo presidente de EE UU que sera Trump
Trump es un aislacionista y un antiglobalista y le dara la patada en el cul%$#o a Elensky .
Alemania se anexionara 300 mil Km2 de territorio y Rusia otros 300 mil Km2 .
Y Todos cantaran el kumbaya my lord
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Impresionante (25 Jul 2022)

SIMFERÓPOL, RUSIA (Sputnik) — *Las fuerzas ucranianas fracasaron en un nuevo intento de reconquistar la provincia de Jersón* en el sur de Ucrania, afirmó en declaraciones a Sputnik el jefe adjunto de la administración prorrusa de esa región, Kiril Stremoúsov.

"Estos días los nacionalistas ucranianos han emprendido otro intento fallido de asaltar la provincia de Jersón. Su intento ha fracasado", dijo.

Las tropas ucranianas han intensificado últimamente sus bombardeos sobre la provincia de Jersón, bajo control de Rusia desde principios de marzo pasado.
Así, el 23 de julio la administración militar civil de la ciudad de Nóvaya Kajovka en esa provincia acusó al Ejército ucraniano de haber bombardeado el área de la central hidroeléctrica que se encuentra en el río Dniéper, a unos cinco kilómetros de la localidad.

El 11 de julio un ataque contra Nóvaya Kajovka, realizado con lanzamisiles múltiple M142 Himars, hizo estallar los depósitos de salitre, lo que a su vez provocó destrozos en un hospital, varios edificios residenciales y otras instalaciones civiles, con un balance de varios muertos y decenas de heridos.

Rusia continúa desde el pasado 24 de febrero con su operación militar especial en Ucrania en respuesta a la solicitud de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, para que se les preste ayuda frente al genocidio por parte de Kiev.

En pasado marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso dio por cumplido el objetivo esencial de la primera fase de la operación, que era mermar la capacidad bélica de Ucrania, y dijo que en adelante se enfocará en la lucha por Donbás.
El 19 de julio, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó que Moscú revisó los objetivos de su operación especial militar en Ucrania que ahora se sitúan más allá del territorio de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1135342
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135340



Otra mas del organismo transhumanista 









Rishi Sunak


The World Economic Forum is an independent international organization committed to improving the state of the world by engaging business, political, academic and other leaders of society to shape global, regional and industry agendas. Incorporated as a not-for-profit foundation in 1971, and...




www.weforum.org


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las cartas y los agentes britanicos tras Mussolini, no ha llegado a probarse segun tu y lo de Benito a sueldo de los britanicos si, de lo primero hay un monton de informes partisanos que lo demuestran y fue el mismo Stalin el que autorizo la entrega de las cartas a los espias ingleses, hay fotografias en foros italianos de historia, de Winston veraneando con Benito.
> 
> PD- Lo de agente al servicio de su majestad, tiene la misma credibilidad que las citas publicadas en libros de autores anglosajones, contando que Mussolini en la PGM era un francotirador con no se cuantos austriacos muertos y apuntados en una libretita negra, todo cortinas de humo de los de siempre.



Exacto.

Lo de la correspondencia entre Churchill y Mussolini podrá ser muy verosímil. Y para mí lo es. De hecho, ojalá pudiera probarse, porque simplemente sería un eslabón más en la cadena de pruebas de que el fascismo fue criado y amamantado por las llamadas democracias liberales. Pero todo son indicios, no pruebas. ¿Dónde está la correspondencia? ¿Y las órdenes de Stalin?

Sobre el trabajo de Mussolini como agente al servicio de potencias extranjeras. Para su viaje a Suiza tiene el testimonio de Mario Girardon, que viajó con Naldi y Mussolini a Suiza. M. Girardon "La chiave del segreto di Mussolini", en R. de Felice, ed. _Benito Mussolini_, pp. 167-168. Y sobre el MI5 tiene el trabajo de Peter Martland, quien ha consultado los Templewood Papers de la Universidad de Oxford. Lo que no puede pedirme es que le traiga fotocopias de Oxford.


----------



## Adriano II (25 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y espere, que después que Portugal España y Grecia rechazaran el reparto solidario del gas,
> llega hoy Polonia y se apunta a la jugada... La Unidad europea puede estar a punto de caramelo.



Pero no te acuerdas del coronavirus cuando andaban a ostias entre ellos por las mascarillas y los respiradores?

Pues eso


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Tu ves al líder de ERC o de BILDU liderando a las fuerzas especiales Vascas o Catalanas en el frente de guerra contra Marruecos? Yo a lo que ha hecho Kadirov y su gente lo llamo lealtad y patriotismo y a lo que han hecho, hacen y van a seguir haciendo los Bilduimbéciles y los Separatas de la butifarra lo llama traición.



A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> El Gobierno de Ucrania ha confirmado haber recibido los* primeros carros de combate 'Gepard' *enviados por Alemania, que cuentan con* capacidades de defensa antiaérea.*
> 
> La agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform ha expresado su deseo de que *Berlín continúe con estas entregas* y ha destacado que las autoridades de Kiev trabajan con "países amigos" que están preparados para enviar este tipo de armamento. "Son países europeos. Nuestro plan es que sean varias decenas de carros de combate con los que entrenaremos a nuestro personal, probablemente en países bálticos", ha explicado.
> 
> ...




Menuda castaña!


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, habrá 14 etnias, pero quedan cuatro gatos de esas etnias.
> 
> La tiranía feudal del Dalai seguro que era más llevadera que la del Partido Comunista Chino.
> 
> ...



Para ser exactos el problema de los uigures no es su etnia, es su religión, y el comunismo frenó la apisonadora Han contra las demás etnias. Los grupos étnicos reconocidos ni siquiera tuvieron que seguir la política del hijo único.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las nuevas entregas de armas a Ucrania.
> 
> 1. Estados Unidos entregará 4 MLRS HIMARS + munición, 580 UAV Phoenix Ghost y un gran número de proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm en la próxima entrega.
> 2. 3 vehículos autopropulsados de defensa antiaérea Gepard + munición fueron transferidos de Alemania a Ucrania. En total está previsto entregar hasta 30 tipos de SAM de este tipo.
> ...


----------



## Peineto (25 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.



Ni así, Abu. No los conoces bien.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Estoy yo cavilando que el gobierno alemán va a tener que decidir a quien darle el gas prioritariamente. Mientras los occidentales promueven el enfrentamiento entre ciudadanos con sus divisiones entre viejos/jovenes, derecha/izquierda, etc. los orientales prefieren provocar divisiones entre arriba y abajo. Puede ser interesante ver como evoluciona el asunto.


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.



A ese nivel se llegó tras dos guerras y aliándose una facción Chechena con los rusos, a cambio de que les dejen hacer en la región todo tipo de tropelías, mientras que no permitan el separatismo ni el wahabismo (que no quiere decir que sean seculares).
Si te parece comparable esa situación con Cataluña, y se permitió porque no había otra opción. Los rusos no podían con los chechenos y había que pactar con ellos.


----------



## clapham5 (25 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Lo de la correspondencia entre Churchill y Mussolini podrá ser muy verosímil. Y para mí lo es. De hecho, ojalá pudiera probarse, porque simplemente sería un eslabón más en la cadena de pruebas de que el fascismo fue criado y amamantado por las llamadas democracias liberales. Pero todo son indicios, no pruebas. ¿Dónde está la correspondencia? ¿Y las órdenes de Stalin?
> 
> Sobre el trabajo de Mussolini como agente al servicio de potencias extranjeras. Para su viaje a Suiza tiene el testimonio de Mario Girardon, que viajó con Naldi y Mussolini a Suiza. M. Girardon "La chiave del segreto di Mussolini", en R. de Felice, ed. _Benito Mussolini_, pp. 167-168. Y sobre el MI5 tiene el trabajo de Peter Martland, quien ha consultado los Templewood Papers de la Universidad de Oxford. Lo que no puede pedirme es que le traiga fotocopias de Oxford.



La actitud de los aliados durante la II Guerra Mundial fue oportunista .
UK y EE UU decidieron " mojarse el cul%$#@o " desembarcando en Europa cuando los sovieticos vencieron a los nazis en Stalingrado
Esa batalla , la batalla de Stalingrado fue la batalla que decidio la guerra .
En Febrero de 1943 los nazis se rendian en Stalingrado . EE UU y UK sabian que si no intervenian , la URSS liberaria Francia e Italia
y eso no podian permitirlo , asi que desembarcaron en Sicilia en Julio de 1943 y en Normandia en Junio - Ago de 1944 .
La URSS libero los tres paises balticos , Polonia , Hungria , Checoslovaquia , Yugoslavia , Rumania , Bulgaria y Alemania Oriental ( en total 10 )
Y los aliados apenas 2 importantes : Francia e Italia .


----------



## piru (25 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.



No son caso comparables. Cataluña, como Euskadi, se ha construido contra España, le quitas el antiespañolismo y se quedan en nada, los chechenos tienen vida propia.


----------



## briancon (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Para ser exactos el problema de los uigures no es su etnia, es su religión, y el comunismo frenó la apisonadora Han contra las demás etnias. Los grupos étnicos reconocidos ni siquiera tuvieron que seguir la política del hijo único.



Los chinos desde hace tiempo saben que sus debilidades internas son el Tíbet y los uigures, aparte de HK donde la población nada quiere saber de los comunistas chinos. Las revoluciones de colores empiezan por esos sitios donde ya existe un caldo de cultivo, así que han sido laminados sin piedad y diluidos con programas para atraer a inmigrantes Han a esas regiones. Lo demás es autoengañarse.


----------



## rejon (25 Jul 2022)

Esos se los pides al cabo chusquero de mierda Almeida ,que está alli al frente.......GILIPOLLAS......


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Jul 2022)

Rusia y China anunciarán la “Nueva moneda de reserva global”


Rusia y China anunciarán la “Nueva moneda de reserva global”




www.milenio.com


----------



## magufone (26 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Jajajajaja... Bellingcat...
> 
> Muchos ya sabíamos quien está detrás de Bellingcat:
> 
> ...



Mas viejo que los loros...


----------



## chapuzator (26 Jul 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Fijo que de tanta telebasura como tragas y de leer arrobado a los más tontos del foro como el perrinini, crees que lo que cacareas es el colmo del ingenio. No lo sabías, ¿no?; pues ya lo sabes.



Marika, si lo que quieres es ligar con migo dilo claro, te doy mi teléfono por priv que te voy a poner el ojal como un bebedero de camellos, pero no me pongas en el ignore pirata.


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Jul 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ojito y mucho con el Inca Garcilaso de la Vega.
> Uno puede ser escritor o historiador.
> Pero si escribes la historia inventándotela eres un sinvergüenza.
> 
> Este se inventaba la historia, hablaba de 500 años de incas y sabía q era mentira.También habla que en Cajamarca hubo 15 españoles, los llama los 15 valientes, que defendieron vehementemente no matar a Atahualpa. De esos 15 , no recuerdo exactamente, 9 no estaban en Cajamarca e incluso dos ni siquiera habían viajado a Perú todavía. El ni estuvo allí tampoco, pero escuchó y adornó todo como le dió la gana. Según el marido de la china su prosa es una maravilla pero eso a mí me da igual, un jeta.



Es correcto su apego a la historia anterior e inmediatamente posterior a la conquista es cuestionable, pero el punto a tratar es que a pesar de esas medias verdades e incongruencias no se le persiguió, como hubiera sucedido en cualquier otra colonia por ejemplo inglesa o francesa, es más en algunos lugares se le rindió homenaje en vida, por eso mi llamado a la reflexión al valorar en su real dimensión estás obras. Y recordar que lo que más se aprecia es que marco el inicio de la prosa en las colonias.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿Qué plátano en qué Monzón? No hay plátanos en ningún lugar que haya monzones.
> Un poco de rigurosidad, por favor.



se refiere al bananero, no al platano de sombra que no sabra ni que existe siendo cubano sefardi ruso.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que es bastante absurdo escuchar a un tio de...Huelva, Albacete, Gerona....decir: "Los occidentales...."

Pero bueno, sigan con la disonancia cognitiva, continuen....


----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La actitud de los aliados durante la II Guerra Mundial fue oportunista .
> UK y EE UU decidieron " mojarse el cul%$#@o " desembarcando en Europa cuando los sovieticos vencieron a los nazis en Stalingrado
> Esa batalla , la batalla de Stalingrado fue la batalla que decidio la guerra .
> En Febrero de 1943 los nazis se rendian en Stalingrado . EE UU y UK sabian que si no intervenian , la URSS liberaria Francia e Italia
> ...



Bueno, decir que los "liberaron" cuando lo que ocurrió en esos países fueron dictaduras de lo peor que ha dado la humanidad...pues oye...como que no casa.....


----------



## NPI (26 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Menuda castaña!


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La actitud de los aliados durante la II Guerra Mundial fue oportunista .
> UK y EE UU decidieron " mojarse el cul%$#@o " desembarcando en Europa cuando los sovieticos vencieron a los nazis en Stalingrado
> Esa batalla , la batalla de Stalingrado fue la batalla que decidio la guerra .
> En Febrero de 1943 los nazis se rendian en Stalingrado . EE UU y UK sabian que si no intervenian , la URSS liberaria Francia e Italia
> ...



No sólo fue oportunista. Fue asquerosamente criminal. Y tan responsables del estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial como la propia Alemania.

Está por escribir todavía una historia descarnada de las relaciones internacionales en el período de entreguerras. Pero, claro, los Beevor y los McMillan todavía nos dictan las lecturas que debemos hacer en Historia Contemporánea.

Desde el mismo fracaso de la intervención multinacional en la guerra civil rusa, en 1920, Francia y Gran Bretaña tuvieron como eje principalísimo de su política exterior derribar la URSS. Todo lo que hicieron se movió en ese sentido, lo demás era secundario:

¿ Por qué animaron a Polonia a atacar Ucrania y entrar en Kiev? Porque ya habían perdido la guerra civil contra los sóviets. Suerte tuvieron de que la URSS perdiera la batalla de Varsovia.
¿Por qué animaron a Grecia a atacar Turquía, con el desastre que luego resultó para los griegos? Porque los ingleses querían el control del Bósforo y los Dardanelos, poder entrar en el Mar Negro y hostigar a la URSS directamente.
¿Por qué asesinaron a Walter Rathenau apenas dos meses después de firmado el Tratado de Rapallo que convertía en socios preferentes a la Alemania de Weimar y a la URSS? Porque, lo mismo que ahora, la unión de Alemania y Rusia es la verdadera pesadilla de las potencias marítimas.
¿Por qué declararon la no intervención en la Guerra Civil Española? Porque desde las huelgas en Francia en 1934 tenían claro que no acordarían NADA con la URSS, ni siquiera en el formato de los frentes populares, una versión izquierdista de la democracia liberal. Solo acordarían CONTRA la URSS.
¿Por qué el Plan Dawes primero, y el Plan Young después trataron de eliminar la carga financiera de Alemania después de Versalles, el flujo de préstamos americanos hacia Berlín y la entrada del capital yanki en las grandes empresas alemanas? Porque USA y el Reino Unido, después de neutralizar Rapallo, apostaron por Alemania como la gran potencia antisoviética. Y la ahogaron en dólares.
¿Por qué el el Banco el Banco de Pagos Internacionales de Basilea sirvió después de la invasión alemana para tranferir el oro que Checoslovaquía tenía depositado en el Banco de Inglaterra hacia el Reichsbank? Aaah. Amistades como la de Montagu Norman y Hjalmar Schacht son tan bonitas, y se dan una vez cada un siglo...
¿Por qué declararon la guerra Gran Bretaña y Francia a Alemania el 3 de septiembre de 1939 cuando ni el propio Hitler lo esperaba y todos ellos estaban seguros de que la guerra habría de comenzar en el Este, contra la URSS?
¿Cómo pudo producirse algo tan vergonzoso como la "guerra de broma" entre septiembre de 1939 y mayo de 1940? ¿Tal vez porque incluso después de la declaración de guerra, emisarios británicos aseguraban a Hitler que harían la vista gorda en Polonia... si rompía el pacto Mólotov-Ribbentrop?
¿Por qué después de declarada la guerra a Alemania, y mientras la "guerra de broma" seguía su curso, Francia e Inglaterra diseñaban algo como la Operación Pike? Bombardear desde las bases en Turquía, Siria, Irán e Irak... ¡los pozos petrolíferos de la URSS en Bakú!

Todas estas preguntas tienen de sobra ya materiales para ser respondidas. Pero no lo serán mientras nuestra política cultural siga girando en torno a la angloesfera.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, decir que los "liberaron" cuando lo que ocurrió en esos países fueron dictaduras de lo peor que ha dado la humanidad...pues oye...como que no casa.....



El Este de Europa fue " liberado " *de* los nazis *por* los sovieticos . Que parte de la oracion no has entendido ?


----------



## Expected (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ...
> El clapham esta horrorizado , en shock , temblando como una hoja de platano ante el paso del Monzon
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con un fichero Z del nuevo plan de Paz ruso ...obra del Shoigu , que es el lider de la faccion " gavilanes " una de las dos facciones del Kremlin ( la otra son los " halcones " de Lavrov )
> El mensaje esta en armenio cirilico y el desencryptador armenio cirilico - espanol va lento pero en resumen el Plan consiste en la particion de Ucrania en dos con el Dnieper como frontera natural. Si Ucrania acepta , Rusia devolveria Kerson
> ...





Homero+10 dijo:


> *We will come out stronger. *
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1135542



Esta mujer desde que ha visto el paquete de Antonia en vaqueros...se relame cual gata y le copia hasta el slogan.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Expected (26 Jul 2022)

CRIPTOMONEDAS y DEVALUACION
Es algo que me tiene inquieto. A día de hoy, 1eth son unos 1440€ y unos 1473$. Pero ante una segurísima devaluación del euro y el dólar, cómo se quedarían las criptomonedas?. Sería buena idea deshacer posiciones en los fondos de inversión y meter parte de ello en criptomonedas.?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sólo fue oportunista. Fue asquerosamente criminal. Y tan responsables del estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial como la propia Alemania.
> 
> Está por escribir todavía una historia descarnada de las relaciones internacionales en el período de entreguerras. Pero, claro, los Beevor y los McMillan todavía nos dictan las lecturas que debemos hacer en Historia Contemporánea.
> 
> ...



Espere espere, que hay más, resulta que durante esa época de aislamiento de la URSS por parte de las potencias europeas EEUU los equipaba con lo último, fabricas de Ford que era por Hitler a tope, la General Electric hizo el sistema eléctrico de la URSS.

YYYYY la planta Octubre Rojo de Stalingrado era americana como el pastel de manzana.

Creo que tenía una política de debilitara a las potencias coloniales equipando a los chicos de Stalin a tope.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Este de Europa fue " liberado " *de* los nazis *por* los sovieticos . Que parte de la oracion no has entendido ?



Que la palabra "liberar" no es correcta en ese contexto


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Espere espere, que hay más, resulta que durante esa época de aislamiento de la URSS por parte de las potencias europeas EEUU los equipaba con lo último, fabricas de Ford que era por Hitler a tope, la General Electric hizo el sistema eléctrico de la URSS.
> 
> YYYYY la planta Octubre Rojo de Stalingrado era americana como el pastel de manzana.
> 
> Creo que tenía una política de debilitara a las potencias coloniales equipando a los chicos de Stalin a tope.



Son situaciones distintas. Después del fin de la convertibilidad de la libra esterlina en 1931 la situación en el comercio internacional fue caótica. Al final, los USA exigían el pago en dólares y el Reino Unido y su zona Commonwealth en libras. Pero al mismo tiempo levantaban una barrera arancelaria enorme a las importaciones, por lo que para los destinatarios de sus exportaciones era imposible equilibrar su balanza comercial y obtener dólares o libras. Ése fue también uno de los grandes motivos de la guerra.

En el caso de la URSS, el Primer Plan Quinquenal se hizo precisamente para eso: vender al exterior todo lo que la URSS tuviera, sin límite de stock, y conseguir tecnología occidental para su industrialización. Y eso incluyó todas las animaladas de la venta de grano en Ucrania, el sur de Rusia y norte del Cáucaso en 1932-1933. Recuerdo haber leído en Vyoshenskaya, de la mano del propio Sholojov, la carta en la que pedía a Stalin que parara las requisas de grano, porque les estaban matando. Y Stalin le escuchó, porque Sholojov no era un menchevique cualquiera.

Así que el fruto de toda esa exportación entre 1929 y 1934 fueron un montón de patentes y dotaciones compradas a la industria occidental, americana sobre todo. Lo que costó esa lucha se lo encarezco leerlo en "La patria de la electricidad", de Platónov.

En el caso de Alemania, la cosa fue muy distinta. No vendieron patentes, ni maquinaria ni colaboraciones puntuales. USA directamente anuló créditos de guerra e indemnizaciones a Alemania. Dopó su macroeconomía. Y después, en la micro, llevó un gran flujo de las inversiones de Wall Street hacia su industria, hasta un límite escandaloso.

Tanto por la escala, como por los objetivos estratégicos, la participación americana en las economías alemana y soviética del período de entreguerras, no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

También podrían dar la orden y que hubiera una asonada antes del primer lanzamiento. Aunque quizá es pronto para eso.


----------



## Kreonte (26 Jul 2022)

Coco Portugal, eres rematadamente subnormal. Tu eres de los que se acerca un pepino y lo celebras pensando qué has ganado algo, pq "ej mi bando". Siempre posicionándote en el lado de los idiotas.

No voy a malgastar mi tiempo ni a contestar a tamaña basura que has escrito.

No tengo más qué decir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Son situaciones distintas. Después del fin de la convertibilidad de la libra esterlina en 1931 la situación en el comercio internacional fue caótica. Al final, los USA exigían el pago en dólares y el Reino Unido y su zona Commonwealth en libras. Pero al mismo tiempo levantaban una barrera arancelaria enorme a las importaciones, por lo que para los destinatarios de sus exportaciones era imposible equilibrar su balanza comercial y obtener dólares o libras. Ése fue también uno de los grandes motivos de la guerra.
> 
> En el caso de la URSS, el Primer Plan Quinquenal se hizo precisamente para eso: vender al exterior todo lo que la URSS tuviera, sin límite de stock, y conseguir tecnología occidental para su industrialización. Y eso incluyó todas las animaladas de la venta de grano en Ucrania, el sur de Rusia y norte del Cáucaso en 1932-1933. Recuerdo haber leído en Vyoshenskaya, de la mano del propio Sholojov, la carta en la que pedía a Stalin que parara las requisas de grano, porque les estaban matando. Y Stalin le escuchó, porque Sholojov no era un menchevique cualquiera.
> 
> ...



En gran parte no estoy de acuerdo, el colapso de la agricultura de URSS fue la colectivización agraria tratando de implementar una agricultura industrial en un país que empezaba a serlo.

La pasta a la URSS vino de la venta de petróleo, carbón y materiales estratégicos como caucho y algodón. Nadie quería un grano que todo el mundo tenía almacenado por la crisis del 29.

En este momento el Dolar pasa de ser una moneda a tenerse en cuenta a luchar con la libra esterlina por el control de las finanzas mundiales.

Alemania comenzó un programa de colaboración con la URSS en tecnología militar y entrenamiento secreto ya en los años 20 con grades cesiones tecnológicas en metalurgia de los chicos de la Krup, ya que tenían prohibido ciertas producciones de acero.

Versalles digsit (o algo de eso).

AHORA QUE LO PIENSO, como picolero dejar claro que Inglaterra había alcanzado en los años 20 su pico del carbón, que fue el momento exacto en el que se decidió el cambio de la royal navi al petróleo.

El carbón de antracita de alto poder calórico subió de preció y HAY LLEGO AL RESCATE LOS CHICOS DE ESTALIN.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (26 Jul 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y de donde los expulsaron, léase Haití, lo convirtieron en el estercolero de Latinoamerica.



Los franceses llevaron africanos a la isla para trabajar la tierra ¿Eso, nada les dice?


----------



## raptors (26 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Pero sí los chinos han visto que el flanco por el que le pueden venir los problemas son las minorías etnicas y las han laminado sin piedad. El forero pro chino no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, da grima lo tonto que es. Los chinos han leído a Carl Schmitt muy atentamente, hay que reconocerles que saben lo que hacen y han evitado que los americanos les puedan desestabilizar gravemente.



*El tema del tíbet* es otro de los tantos mitos de los que se vale occidente para demonizar a china... la imagen que tiene la mayoría de la gente.. es la que se ha vendido a través de la literatura occidental... nadie cuestiona que en determinado momento la mayoría de los tibetanos eran mayormente siervos de la clase secular...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Espere espere, que hay más, resulta que durante esa época de aislamiento de la URSS por parte de las potencias europeas EEUU los equipaba con lo último, fabricas de Ford que era por Hitler a tope, la General Electric hizo el sistema eléctrico de la URSS.
> 
> YYYYY la planta Octubre Rojo de Stalingrado era americana como el pastel de manzana.
> 
> Creo que tenía una política de debilitara a las potencias coloniales equipando a los chicos de Stalin a tope.



Aprovecho su comentario para reflexionar sobre algo que siempre me ha hecho sentir tremendamente incómodo.

Hay una escena de "Lo que queda del día", la película de Ivory sobre la novela de Kazuo Ishiguro en la que, en medio de una conferencia anglonazi a finales de los años 30, alguien le pregunta al mayordomo protagonista de la película: "¿reestablecería usted la libra al nivel de 1926? ¿Mantendría la paridad?" Y el pobre mayordomo, que bastante tiene con no saber que está enamorado, balbucea: "no lo sé, señor". Y para sus huéspedes, fumando cohibas y mojándolos en cognac armenio, eso era suficiente motivo de risa. Y suficiente para demostrar que la plebe, el pueblo apestoso, no puede ni debe tener lugar en las decisiones importantes.

En el anterior mensaje en respuesta al suyo le he expuesto cómo funcionaba el sistema monetario entre 1931 y 1939. En el primero de esos años, mi abuela, que no sabía leer ni escribir, vendía pescado sin ni siquiera unas alpargatas, por los muelles de Laredo. Hasta que alguien se la llevó con doce años a servir a su casa. En el segundo, mi abuelo, después de dos años preso, volvía a casa a engendrar a mi padre. 

No importa lo que los nietos y los hijos de los perdedores hayamos conseguido, no en términos sociales. No que tengamos más renta, no que compremos las casas más exclusivas, ni los coches más caros. Ellos tomaron una decisión inteligente, que fue educar a la clase obrera. A mi madre ya le llegó tarde y a duras penas sabía leer y escribir. Con su decisión de educar a la clase obrera la desactivaron, con todos sus títulos universitarios y sus promesas sobre papel. Todos soñamos con ser clase media, en un mundo en el que no habría clase baja.

Ahora probablemente muchos vemos la situación descarnada con un toque de guasa. Es lo que hay. Pero cada día somos más conscientes de que, aunque nos hayan quitado casi todo, nos han dejado el arma de la cultura. Algo de lo que no se puede sacar un beneficio inmediato, no puedes exprimirlo ni vivir de ello, pero vale más que diez divisiones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2022)

USA : George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine [VIDÉO]


George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine [VIDÉO] Publié le 20.7.2022 George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine alors qu&rs…




qactus.fr


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En gran parte no estoy de acuerdo, el colapso de la agricultura de URSS fue la colectivización agraria tratando de implementar una agricultura industrial en un país que empezaba a serlo.
> 
> La pasta a la URSS vino de la venta de petróleo, carbón y materiales estratégicos como caucho y algodón. Nadie quería un grano que todo el mundo tenía almacenado por la crisis del 29.
> 
> ...



La economía soviética no puede pensarse en términos de sectores aislados, lamentablemente. Los artífices del GOSPLAN nunca lo vieron así.

Los planificadores soviéticos nunca concibieron algo como el colapso de la agricultura de la URSS. Siempre la pusieron en función del proceso de industrialización soviética y el Primer Plan Quinquenal (1929-1934).

Prometo revisar la balanza comercial soviética entre 1929 y 1936. Aunque dudo que cambie mucho la idea que tengo. Traeré los resultados.

En cuanto al programa de colaboración de la URSS con Alemania, me remito al tratado de Rapallo y al asesinato de Walther Rathenau.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (26 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Perú fue el último virreinato en independizarse precisamente gracias al apoyo masivo de la población indígena a los realistas frente a los libertadores, burgueses criollos.
> Es tan conocido que la reescritura de la historia es delirante. Hasta no hace muchas décadas, indios de la Amazonia profunda decían ser súbditos del rey de España.



El "libertador" San Martín invadió el Perú con tropas argentino-chilenas y oficiales ingleses, y solo ocupó la capital, el resto del territorio permaneció realista. Después de sufrir varias derrotas se retiró a su país; eso si, el almirante de su flota (el inglés Thomas Cochrane) robó todo el tesoro del Perú acumulado en Lima mas lo depositado por los ricos limeños, y lo trasladó a Inglaterra.


----------



## Caracalla (26 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Si crees que los chechenos de Kadirov tienen patriotismo ruso estás muy pez en todo y poco más hay que decir, de hecho se descojonarían de ti si les hablas de tu concepto de patriotismo.



¿Coincidiremos en que eso es SOLO tu opinión y que los hechos entorno a los actos que han realizado las tropas de Kadirov en Ucrania, a todos los efectos demuestran una adhesión completa a la causa del Estado Ruso en Ucrania?


----------



## Caracalla (26 Jul 2022)

Los Anglosajones son las ratas más cobardes del Planeta. Jamás pondrán en riesgo NY o Londres para salvar Varsovia, Berlín o Vílnius. Hay que ser muy idiota para pensar lo contrario. En toda su historia jamás han hecho algo así son gente sin ética, sin palabra y sin dignidad.


----------



## willbeend (26 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Es curioso, en las pelis americanas, los cementerios de caidos en batalla, todas las tumbas tienen el mismo aspecto austero, una cruz de madera y flores.

Aqui en cambio, parece que hay "clases" entre los muertos en batalla.

Delante ponen marmol y detras un montoncito de tierra... y que no falten unas grandes banderas...


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Jul 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El "libertador" San Martín invadió el Perú con tropas argentino-chilenas y oficiales ingleses, y solo ocupó la capital, el resto del territorio permaneció realista. Después de sufrir varias derrotas se retiró a su país; eso si, el almirante de su flota (el inglés Thomas Cochrane) robó todo el tesoro del Perú acumulado en Lima mas lo depositado por los ricos limeños, y lo trasladó a Inglaterra.



Y se le olvida la inmensa deuda que costo al Perú esa intentona independentista del Argentino San Martín y que los Chilenos con O'Higgins y demás predecesores cobraron hasta el último centavo más intereses al gobierno de Lima. Y para culminar el "Gran Libertador Bolívar", que su intención era desmembrar el Virreinato del Perú y la posterior República, se autonombro "Dictador Vitalicio" e hizo y deshizo de los territorios y al final independizo el Alto Perú convirtiéndola en la República de Bolivia, de esos polvos estos lodos.

Estos "héroes" solo sirvieron a los intereses de al corona inglesa en desmedro de los del Imperio Español primero y después de los habitantes de Sudamérica, son realmente unos fratricidas.


----------



## Nico (26 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> y al final independizo el Alto Perú convirtiéndola en la República de Bolivia, de esos polvos estos lodos.



Es off topic en el hilo, pero por las dudas fíjate porque me parece que el "Alto Perú" (Bolivia) *era parte del Virreinato del Río de la Plata desde 1773* y no del Virreinato del Perú.

Entiendo que Bolivar le dio la primera Constitución, pero no tengo en claro si tiene mucho que ver con la independencia como tal.

En todo caso aquí hay un resumen.









Bolivia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## capitán Haddoc (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (26 Jul 2022)

briancon dijo:


> Eso si, pero que vender que los Kadirov son un ejemplo de regionalismo leal, no como los vascos y catalanes, me ha dado risa.



hombre interesados son, pero al menos tienen huevos no como vascos y catalanes...


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Gazprom dejará de operar la segunda turbina de Siemens. Como consecuencia, el suministro
a través del gasoducto NS-I no superará los 33 millones de metros3 dia a partir del 27 de julio,
según el diario Kommersant, lo que corresponde al 20% de la capacidad del gasoducto.

Así que, Alemania, hasta que no se derrumbe económicamente y su población sienta el peso
de este colapso, no será posible ningún cambio político. Y Alemania necesita de ese cambio
cuanto antes porque está en juego en la supervivencia de los alemanes como personas.

En la última década Alemania hizo todo lo posible no sólo para joder a Rusia, sino para apoyar
a un régimen y a unas potencias que desean la desaparición de Rusia y los rusos como pueblo
y como cultura.

Para los rusos, Alemania es ahora EL ENEMIGO y será tratada como tal.


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Jul 2022)

*El mito de la intimidación energética rusa falsificado por las élites occidentales para impulsar el colapso planetario de los sistemas de producción de energía y alimentos*




MA.
- El invierno próximo será “brutal y divisivo”, profetiza la revista globalista The Economist, mientras la política de sanciones contra Rusia sigue causando escasez de combustible y alimentos a nivel mundial y la deuda de las empresas eléctricas europeas se dispara a 1,7 billones de dólares. Sin embargo, el daño principal no está en Rusia, sino en el resto del mundo, lo que demuestra que la intención real es el genocidio maltusiano contra toda la raza humana.
Según Bloomberg, la deuda de las empresas eléctricas europeas, que ha ido subiendo desde el inicio de la pandemia manufacturada, ahora se ha disparado a 1,7 billones de dólares debido a la crisis energética.

Medios globalistas de propaganda como The Economist, que es propiedad de familias de la nobleza negra anglo-veneciana, cuentan verdades sesgadas para propagar el mito de la “intimidación energética rusa”, según el cual la crisis energética actual se está agravando rápidamente debido a que “Vladimir Putin está estrangulando el suministro de gas ruso”.
Una portada reciente de la revista The Economist, propiedad de las familias Rothschild y Agnelli, muestra a Caperucita Roja caminado en la nieve entre tuberías de gas, mientras es acechada por un oso que representa a Rusia. Si bien es cierto que el invierno próximo será “brutal y divisivo”, como profetiza la oportunista revista anglo-venecianas, la realidad es que la crisis energética actual ha sido manufacturada por las mismas élites globalistas que están detrás de la pandemia, del neonazismo en Ucrania y de la revista The Economist —y no por las acciones de la Rusia de Vladimir Putin. Así, la alegoría de Caperucita Roja es asertiva en el sentido de que lo que promueve esta revista es un cuento que distorsiona la realidad.
Otros medios del establishment contribuyen con más descaro el mito de la intimidación energética rusa al publicar mentiras como la de que “Putin está bloqueando deliberadamente el suministro de trigo del mundo” o que “Rusia ha puesto un impuesto a las exportaciones haciendo que los precios suban”.
Información contrastable publicada el 19 de julio por el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, desmiente así los mitos antes mencionados:
“Hecho: Según las estadísticas de la ONU, se producen anualmente 800 millones de toneladas de grano en todo el mundo. Por lo tanto, los 20 millones de toneladas de grano ucraniano estimados no pueden resolver radicalmente el problema por definición.
Además, la UE sigue dependiendo de las importaciones de cultivos forrajeros, sobre todo de maíz, por eso, mientras grita a los cuatro vientos sobre la urgente necesidad de salvar los cereales ucranianos, la UE se preocupa sobre todo de su propia seguridad alimentaria.
Rusia nunca ha bloqueado las exportaciones de cereales desde los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro. Al contrario, estamos haciendo todo lo posible para proporcionar dos corredores marítimos humanitarios en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov. El problema es el alto riesgo de minas y las amenazas de Kiev de disparar a los barcos. Esto hace imposible la navegación segura en sus aguas territoriales”
*Rusia no ha puesto un impuesto a las exportaciones haciendo que los precios suban*

“Realidad: Introducir derechos de exportación o cuotas de exportación en algunos productos básicos es una medida forzada destinada a proteger el mercado interno de las fluctuaciones de precios y a estabilizarlos. La crisis alimentaria y energética provocada por las políticas egoístas de Occidente ha obligado a muchos países a tomar este camino.
El Gobierno ruso introdujo derechos de exportación sobre los cereales a principios de 2021 y asignó cuotas para las exportaciones de grano ya en 2020. Esto no tiene nada que ver con la crisis ucraniana.
El Gobierno ruso utiliza los ingresos obtenidos por los derechos de exportación para ampliar la infraestructura de producción. Esto ayuda a impulsar las exportaciones agrícolas y a estabilizar el mercado internacional de alimentos, que ha sido destrozado por las políticas de Occidente”
La crisis energética de Europa se agravó cuando Alemania detuvo el proceso de certificación del controvertido gasoducto Nord Stream 2, el cual además de ir contra las políticas verdes desindustrializantes y maltusianas impulsadas por las élites anglo-venecianas, constituye una amenaza estratégica para el orden unipolar anglosajón, pues impulsa la integración euroasiática y la multi polaridad.
Así, el cóctel manufacturado que incluye: las consecuencias de la pandemia manufacturada, el sabotaje a la certificación del gasoducto Nord Stream 2, las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania —planificada por Londres y Wall Street utilizando neonazis ucranianos aliados con el MI6 y la CIA—, desencadenará en conjunto la siguiente fase del Gran Reseteo, que es el colapso planetario de los sistemas de producción de energía y alimentos.











El mito de la intimidación energética rusa falsificado por las élites occidentales para impulsar el colapso planetario de los sistemas de producción de energía y alimentos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Putin los tiene cogidos por los huevos.
> 
> Si yo fuese él, haría sabotear los conductos en Ucrania, diría que han sido los ucros locos y me descojonaría viendo cómo llega el invierno a Europa. No descarto que pase algo así.



No sé para qué tendría Putin que hacer eso, si ya solitos los políticos europeos nos/se están poniendo la soga al cuello. A toro pasado de todo esto, nadie podrá decir sin mentir que 'ha sido culpa de los rusos'. Incluso podremos ver escenarios donde otras iniciativas políticas verdaderamente patriotas expulsen del poder a los traidores y de paso a los anglosajones.

Sería el escenario ideal, que aprovechando esta crisis nos liberemos. La otra opción es seguir como lemmings hacia el precipicio.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Retrato de un idiota:

"Nunca hizo nada a medias": luchador voluntario de Montreal muere en Ucrania, dice su madre


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> La desnazificación de ucrania es la madre del cordero, por lo que un acuerdo de paz es imposible, aceptar la desnazificación le supondría a Farlopensky un guerra civil en Banderistán:
> 
> Abogado de la Asociación de Hijos e Hijas de Judíos Deportados de Francia Arno Klarsfeld:
> 
> ...



Europa es todo lo contrario de lo que cacarea...es una carcel...una tortura...una maquina infernal...una escuela de maldades...un barril de acido sulfurico para los pueblos de los que vive y medra...

ANDA Y QUE LE DEN MUCHO POR EL CULO A LA UE Y A SU PADRE USA!!!


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

El camino a Slavyansk


Con las partes cada vez más centradas en sus objetivos principales, Rusia continúa centrando sus fuerzas en el avance sobre Donbass. Pese a la tan anunciada y anticipada contraofensiva en Jerson -U…




slavyangrad.es











El camino a Slavyansk


26/07/2022


Con las partes cada vez más centradas en sus objetivos principales, Rusia continúa centrando sus fuerzas en el avance sobre Donbass. Pese a la tan anunciada y anticipada contraofensiva en Jerson -Ucrania ha realizado esta semana varios intentos de irrupción hacia varias zonas de la región de Jerson, que continuarán y previsiblemente tratarán de ser cada vez más fuertes si realmente pretende cumplirse el objetivo de _liberar_ la ciudad para septiembre-, Rusia no parece haber desviado parte de sus tropas al frente sur y continúa con el plan original. Tras la captura de todo el territorio de la República Popular de Lugansk, el avance sobre el norte de Donetsk, más poblado y fortificado por las tropas ucranianas durante los ochos primeros años de esta guerra, siempre iba a ser más duro, lento y difícil.


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda

Dos aeronaves Su-25 rompían el habitual silencio matutino y avanzaban sobre Lisichansk en dirección al oeste. Antes de llegar a Grigorovka, viraron la nariz hacia el cielo, dispararon los proyectiles y giraron hacia la izquierda. La aviación actuaba sobre los puntos fuertes del enemigo en los alrededores de Seversk, uno de los puntos más calientes de la actual fase de la _operación militar especial_.

Tras haber huido de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, el oponente ha concentrado sus fuerzas principales aquí, alargando una línea de defensa hasta el sur de Artyomovsk. La línea del frente se ha nivelado, lo que ha permitido a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mantener sus posiciones mientras las unidades de ingeniería erigen las fortificaciones más fuertes en las afueras al este de la aglomeración urbana de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. Hace casi ocho años y medio, fue aquí donde comenzó la resistencia de la milicia de Donbass contra la junta de Kiev.

De ahí que la batalla por Slavyansk vaya a tener para ambos bandos una importancia no solo táctica y estratégica, sino también simbólica. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania más preparadas para el combate se están reuniendo en esta ciudad, cuya labor es para la ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas e impedir que nuestras unidades lleguen a las fronteras de las antiguas regiones administrativas. Hay que recordar que las autoridades más altas del país han marcado la completa liberación de Donbass de la presencia de tropas de Kiev como la principal tarea de esta fase de la _operación militar especial_.

La dificultad de la un frente en línea recta es que es difícil irrumpir por la mitad y las órdenes de ataque pueden acabar con las tropas rodeadas. Así que los principales esfuerzos están ahora mismo centrados en avanzar sobre los dos extremos de esta frontera: Artyomovsk al sur y Seversk al norte. Si tienes suerte en uno de estos puntos, toda la línea temblará gradualmente y empezará a retirarse al siguiente escalón de defensa. Si hablamos de Seversk, el enemigo solo podrá retirarse a Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, ya que la carretera al sur habrá quedado cortada. Sin capturar esta ciudad, no se puede hablar de progresar más allá al oeste.

El ejército de la RPL, que también participa en las batallas en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk, lanza octavillas llamando a las tropas ucranianas a abandonar la ciudad para evitar su destrucción y las bajas civiles. Sin embargo, el problema está entre las unidades paramilitares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que aquí cuentan con un gran número de mercenarios extranjeros que lograron huir de Lisichansk. Solo en la última semana, han muerdo cerca de Grigorovka los estadounidenses Luke _Skywalker_ Lucyszyn y Bryan Young, el canadiense Emile-Antoine Roy-Sirois y el sueco Edvard Selander Patrignani. Se sabe que Lucyszyn era policía. De joven sirvió en el ejército estadounidense. El canadiense Roy-Sirois sirvió en la Legión Francesa Extranjera. No hay mucha información sobre el sueco, pero hay pruebas de que, antes de llegar a Ucrania, sirvió en la base aérea de Upsala con rango de teniente en la aviación sueva. Este es un contingente que no va a rendirse, teniendo en cuenta la experiencia de sus _compañeros_ capturados en Azovstal. Así que la llave de Slavyansk habrá de ser arrancada por medio de la lucha.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

Un enlace con un poco más de detalle del uso de la táctica del poco a poco, usando la artillería como siempre (viejas tácticas con armas nuevas)…








Why the Russian Army Uses Barrage Tactics When Attacking Slavyansk







www.stalkerzone.org


----------



## Malevich (26 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.



Los nacionalistas catalanes jamás aceptarán un acuerdo. Siempre pedirían más. Por eso tampoco se independizarán jamás. Ya lo decía Ortega, "no se resuelve, se sobrelleva". 
Suárez ofreció un concierto parecido al Vasco y Pujol lo rechazó..... Es mucho más cómodo que el estado central te cubra los deficits y que te rescate hasta a las farmacias, robar a manos llenas con el 3% y por supuesto usar el comodín "Espanya ens roba" cuando toca.....


----------



## Malevich (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La actitud de los aliados durante la II Guerra Mundial fue oportunista .
> UK y EE UU decidieron " mojarse el cul%$#@o " desembarcando en Europa cuando los sovieticos vencieron a los nazis en Stalingrado
> Esa batalla , la batalla de Stalingrado fue la batalla que decidio la guerra .
> En Febrero de 1943 los nazis se rendian en Stalingrado . EE UU y UK sabian que si no intervenian , la URSS liberaria Francia e Italia
> ...



Austria también, aunque luego fuera neutral.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jul 2022)

Sin llegar a eso, que mejor para todos que no, Rusia debería derribar los satélites GPS sobre ucrania. Están siendo usados para guiar los misiles contra los rusos.


----------



## chapuzator (26 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Los Anglosajones son las ratas más cobardes del Planeta. Jamás pondrán en riesgo NY o Londres para salvar Varsovia, Berlín o Vílnius. Hay que ser muy idiota para pensar lo contrario. En toda su historia jamás han hecho algo así son gente sin ética, sin palabra y sin dignidad.



Eso es así como verdad absoluta o te basas en algun tipo de teoria de tus cojones morenos?


----------



## Roedr (26 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Muy bonito, pero la china que postea eso no dice que el mensaje de la izquierda no lo aplican en casa.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

1. La UE tiene previsto adoptar hoy un plan para reducir el consumo de gas en un 15%.
2. la mayoría de los países de la UE ya han declarado que las propuestas de la UE para reducir el consumo de gas no han sido acordadas con ellos y que no pueden aceptar tales reducciones. Hungría ha calificado explícitamente el plan de completamente irreal.
3. La UE espera que las medidas de ahorro de gas y electricidad reduzcan el impacto de nuevas reducciones del suministro de gas procedente de Rusia.
4. Para ello, el establishment europeo ya ha lanzado una campaña destinada a reducir el consumo de gas y electricidad.
5. Todo esto ocurre en un contexto de reducción de las industrias de alto consumo energético en Europa, especialmente en Alemania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

El frente en el Este se ha paralizado... O no del todo.
Hasta ahora, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han conseguido, en general, mantener su posición a lo largo del arco Seversk-Soldar-Bakhmut.
Casi todas las reservas disponibles están comprometidas.
Tras la retirada de la zona de operaciones de las casi completamente derrotadas 24ª, 30ª y 57ª brigadas, el mando ucraniano, como informa @rybar, ha trasladado a la zona de Seversk unidades de la 25ª brigada aerotransportada y de la 54ª brigada mecanizada.
Este último también había entrado recientemente en el campo de batalla tras participar en prolongados combates en las afueras del suroeste de Donetsk.
Es difícil predecir el desglose final de la agrupación de las AFU en esta dirección: cada brigada se refuerza ocasionalmente con batallones de armas pequeñas de hombres movilizados, que se forman apresuradamente en el MPD y se redespliegan al frente.
Por el momento, lo más prometedor es la inserción de las PMC de Wagner, que ya están en las afueras de Soledar.

No obstante, el Estado Mayor ucraniano sigue intentando ganar tiempo para formar una fuerza de ataque en dirección a Kherson, pero está asumiendo un gran riesgo al mantener las tropas bajo una "muralla de fuego" en Donbás.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

Zelensky vendió el 28% de toda la tierra en Ucrania







*Zelensky vendió el 28% de toda la tierra en Ucrania*

_La edición australiana de National Review escribe que* tres grandes consorcios transnacionales estadounidenses han comprado... 17 millones de hectáreas de tierras agrícolas ucranianas*. 
A modo de comparación, hay 16,7 millones de hectáreas de tierras agrícolas en toda Italia. Entonces resulta que tres empresas estadounidenses compraron más tierras agrícolas útiles en Ucrania que en toda Italia.
Toda el área de Ucrania es de 600.000 kilometros cuadrados. 

¿Cuáles son estas empresas? *Cargill, Dupont y Monsanto* son las últimas oficialmente germano-australianas, pero con capital estadounidense. Sus principales accionistas son American *Vanguard, BlackRock y Blackstone.*

BlackRock es un fondo de $ 10 billones, Vanguard es de $ 6 billones, Blackstone es de $ 881 mil millones. Estas son compañías que están creando el futuro de la civilización. Así que la hambruna, al parecer, el planeta ya ha sido dado de alta._

https://www.australiannationalreview.com/lifestyle/three-large-american-multinationals-bought-17-million-hactares-of-ukrainian-agricultural-land/ - original en inglés

La ley sobre la venta de tierras a extranjeros fue no solo introducido de contrabando.
Zelensky aquí actúa como presidente de zits durante una gran venta


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Incluso EE.UU. ha admitido que la moral de las tropas ucranianas está disminuyendo debido al reclutamiento de quienes no quieren participar en operaciones de combate

El New York Times escribe que los ucranianos están cada vez más descontentos con la emisión "secreta y arbitraria" de citaciones, especialmente en las calles.

"El sentimiento de unidad se desborda", escribe el periódico, debido a la fatiga de las tropas ucranianas, especialmente entre los reclutas sin formación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Artículo interesante para entender la posición de los PIGS ( España, Italia, Portugal y Grecia)
que se oponen a la reducción del 15% del consumo de gas que propone la Comisión Europea:









Crisis del gas: solidaridad, simpatía y racionalidad


Los porcentajes de reducción del consumo incorporados en la primera propuesta de la Comisión Europea son injustificadamente lesivos para España y Portugal




t.co


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si, con Abascal que votó contra los eres de la pandemia, contra subir el SMI, contra cualquier mejora por pequeña que sea para los currelas, contra la pequeñísima reforma laboral, etc....etc... vamos a atar los perros con longaniza.   Vaya huevazos le echais.
> 
> Abascal, cuando estés comiendo de la basura te dirá que caces un negro y te lo comas ...
> 
> ...



No te enteras y os vais a despertar un MAL DIA bastante más afectados de lo que creeis...

Tú consideras que el que vota a Abascal es un indigente INTELECTUAL y eres incapaz de mirarte... pero muy incapaz y ese INDIGENTE te va a dar una buena lección..

Tú y la gente como tú os pasais al camarero, al cocinero, al camionero, a la chica de la limpieza y al resto por debajo de vuestros HUEVAZOS, porque SOIS SERES DE LUZ, incapaces de escuchar, de ver al MINERO QUE SE MUERE... pensais que se negocia con el hambre: 
_
"Siempre estais con la misma historia: a uno que no puede comer no le importa lo que gane Florentino..."_

Claro campeón, claro, mientras tienes hambre tu cerebro está pensando en el futuro y no en el presente y en la necesidad... es que...

Ahora te voy a explicar lo que el MINERO te va a hacer a tí...

Tú no te preocupas por su hambre y él sí... y a sabiendas de esto el MINERO sabe sobradamente que de comer no le vas a dar tú, ni le va a dar FLORENTINO, ni ABASCAL, ni un ESQUIROL, sea negro o blanco o musulman... 

Pero el MINERO sabe que si suma MUUUUUUUUUUUUCHOS muertos de hambre va a pasar que eso MUUUUUUUUUCHOS muertos de hambre van a hacer FUERZA...

Así que el MINERO precisa MÁS MUERTOS DE HAMBRE...

EL MINERO, campeón, TE PRECISA A:

* TI*

A Floren sus fuerzas no le dan... a los esquiroles entre tú y Floren tampoco le dan sus fuerzas, PERO TÚ, tú eres DEBIL, mucho más debil que el minero y Floren está con el MINERO para hoderte a ti y a gente como tú...

El minero va a por tí... y que no te enterés es muy chungo, porqué tú llevas HODIENDOLO desde hace años, apuntalando toda la MIERDA de Floren y sus socios, así que ahora DESPIERTA y si quieres combate al lado de Floren, pero deja de dar DISCURSOS FALACES...

¿No quieres ayudar al minero?... tranquilo, él tampoco te tiene que ayudar y si tú lo has hodido con Floren y sus esquiroles, ahora él te va a hoder con lo mismo...

ABASCAL, a ver si te enteras, EL MINERO ya sabe que no es su amigo y no le va a dar de comer...

ABASCAL VA A POR TI... y eso sí es del interés del minero...

¿Quizás ahora lo entiendas o es quizás la PANCHITA que tienes trabajando en casa por cuatro perras lo que te motiva?

Sea lo que fuera el MINERO, ahora sí sabe a quíen tiene que tocar... a los vividores como tú, funcionarios, autónomos-empresaurios, etc, clase media bien que no ESCUCHA AL POBRE, sólo escucha sus TONTERIAS...


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

La historia de los aviones y pilotos rusos va a ser una de las escenas más divertidas
(por estúpidas) del despropósito ucraniano.
Tenemos que la "inteligencia" ucro pagó a la inteligencia rusa para enseñar a los rusos
dónde tienen los ucranianos sus bases y defensas aéreas...
Estas historias no se puede inventar así como así...


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Pánico en Europa tras el anuncio de Gazprom de nuevos cortes de suministro

"Crisis del gas en Alemania: Putin fija la fecha exacta del corte de suministro": la publicación británica Express escribe sobre el pánico en Europa.

"Putin causó más pánico tras advertir que Rusia cortaría el suministro de gas a partir del 27 de julio, y esto se produjo justo horas antes de que la UE celebre una cumbre de emergencia sobre energía.
Esto ha puesto el mercado energético alemán en ley marcial. Ya está cerca el racionamiento del consumo de gas.
Alemania se ha visto especialmente afectada por los recortes en el suministro de gas ruso, pero Italia, Eslovaquia y Austria (por nombrar sólo algunos) también han sentido los efectos de los cortes de junio. La crisis energética se está descontrolando, y la UE se esfuerza por evitar el escenario de pesadilla de un invierno que se avecina.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bishop (26 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Zelensky vendió el 28% de toda la tierra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya con el vendepatrias...

Pues como lo que haya vendido esté en la zona prorrusa, que presumiblemente acabará siendo Rusia, se van a comer un mojón bien grande. Que reclamen luego al maestro armero.

Espérate... que todavía lo pagaremos también nosotros, como si lo viera... 

No tienen que rodar cabezas ni nada en este cenagal de políticos vendepatrias. Siempre igual.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

El territorio de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk será liberado de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas a finales de agosto, ha declarado el primer viceministro de Información de la república.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> USA : George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine [VIDÉO]
> 
> 
> George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine [VIDÉO] Publié le 20.7.2022 George Soros admet que lui et Biden sont « profondément impliqués » en Ukraine alors qu&rs…
> ...



Zelenski viene siendo para determinadas corporaciones supranacionales , lo que fue Juan Carlos en su día : 
Una figura de poder rimbombante para manejar la economía de un país desde el puesto de mando y que firme decisiones que beneficien a sus jefes en contra de los intereses de los propios ciudadanos . 

Si Putin hubiese conseguido meter a su Zelenski no habría sido necesaria una guerra. No cabe duda que lo intentó pero no lo consiguió. 

El Sha de Persia era el equivalente al llamado rey .

Jomeini fue el equivalente al presidente Carrero Blanco ( por eso lo mataron ) No se atrevieron con Jomeini porque como están demostrando en Irak y en Siria , los de allí no son tan fáciles de mangonear como los españoles .


----------



## Snowball (26 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Los alemanes como individuos, son gente profesional y seria, a* la tercera podrian darse cuenta donde se esta metiendo la UE y abandonar la Otan, o por lo menos intentar detener la guerra, eliminar las sanciones y mandar a tomar por el culo al Reino Unido y a los EEUU.



Pero les cuesta mucho cuestionar a las autoridades...

Esa profesionalidad y seriedad la extrapolan a sus dirigentes y no asimilan que pueden estar equivocados y ser unos inútiles


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

¿Qué como se estimula al personal para que reduzca el uso del gas?
Fácil: subir los precios hasta lograrlo... ¡¡Son unos linces!!

Sinceramente, es lo que necesitan, además de electroshock:

*"Un precio alto del gas es el incentivo más eficiente para limitar el consumo",*
_*"Si se anula la señal del precio, [los consumidores] dejan de tener un incentivo*_
* para ahorrar en el consumo de gas".*









Energiekrise: Appelle statt Anreize: Unmut von Ökonomen über Habecks Gas-Sparpolitik wächst


Der Wirtschaftsminister mahnt seit Monaten, Gas einzusparen. Finanzielle Anreize spielen dabei bisher kaum eine Rolle. Damit lässt er einiges liegen, sagen Kritiker. Auch seine eigenen Berater murren.




t.co


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Vaya con el vendepatrias...
> 
> Pues como lo que haya vendido esté en la zona prorrusa, que presumiblemente acabará siendo Rusia, se van a comer un mojón bien grande. Que reclamen luego al maestro armero.
> 
> ...



la mayoria del Chernozem (tierra negra) esta en el Este y Sur, asi que seran nuevas tierras rusas el año que viene

los fondos se comeran una mierda, aunque no creo que hayan pagado mas de un centavo por hectarea, un saqueo en toda regla de Ucrania con la complicidad de Zelensky y los oligarcas judios


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Aprovecho su comentario para reflexionar sobre algo que siempre me ha hecho sentir tremendamente incómodo.
> 
> Hay una escena de "Lo que queda del día", la película de Ivory sobre la novela de Kazuo Ishiguro en la que, en medio de una conferencia anglonazi a finales de los años 30, alguien le pregunta al mayordomo protagonista de la película: "¿reestablecería usted la libra al nivel de 1926? ¿Mantendría la paridad?" Y el pobre mayordomo, que bastante tiene con no saber que está enamorado, balbucea: "no lo sé, señor". Y para sus huéspedes, fumando cohibas y mojándolos en cognac armenio, eso era suficiente motivo de risa. Y suficiente para demostrar que la plebe, el pueblo apestoso, no puede ni debe tener lugar en las decisiones importantes.
> 
> ...



No es el problema QUE hayan educado a la clase trabajadora, vamos a dejar la retorica "obrera" que se me aparece Candido con su coleccion de rolex...

Es el COMO han educado a la clase trabajadora...

Supe que Europa estaba muerta el dia que vi el anuncio del IKEA...que bien nos conocen: BIENVENIDO A LA REPUBLICA INDEPENDIENTE DE MI CASA.

El individuo isla...con su pantallita delante...que le dice que pensar, que sentir, que desear, que preestablecer como bueno y deseable...como y cuando y donde relacionarse...etc etc

Una sociedad de individuos isla, pequeños tiranuelos demiurgos... es una sociedad???

Pues eso...me quedo con la España de los setenta y primeros ochenta que yo conoci...cuando los vecinos salian a la puerta de casa a ayudarse, consolarse en la desgracia, y escucharse por lo menos.

Un ciudadano de mucha mejor calidad...y en una buena construccion todo empieza con un buen ladrillo ... y una buena argamasa.

Ladrillo poco...argamasa ninguna.


----------



## Señor X (26 Jul 2022)

Hay hechos que todos sabemos que pasarán, sin importar si hay halcones o palomas en los estados que tienen recursos nucleares:

1) Si un ejército atraviesa la frontera rusa, todas las ciudades y bases militares de los que participen en esa invasión, serán volatilizadas. Todas los familiares de los soldados que pongan una bota en territorio ruso morirán una media hora después.

2) EEUU solo responderá un ataque nuclear si es contra su territorio o bases militares. No hará nada si las bombas le caen a supuestos aliados. Si a Varsovia le caen 50 bombas, chillarán mucho pero nadie tocará el botón rojo. Pero si tocan Ramstein, ahí si que habrá respuesta.

3) Si a EEUU le hunden toda o parte de su flota de portaviones, será la primera en atacar con bombas nucleares al que lo haya hecho. Siendo una potencia talasocrática, el hundimiento de su flota es muerte como imperio.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Es la opinión del excoronel. Lo único que puede ir en contra de los rusos yendo a medio-largo plazo, es que cada vez "occidente" escale más o lo haga sin control.



No serviría de nada...

La jugada de Trump era inteligente... esto es una partida de poker en el que tus posibilidades están muy claras y tus límites más...

Rusia ha ido trenzando con tiempo y esfuerzo junto a China un entorno que ellos denominan BRICS, pero que va mucho más allá, dado que hay que contar a naciones como Irán, pero no menos a Arabia o Qatar, que hoy saben que son más dependientes de mercados emergentes y con altas demandas, que de mercados maduros y con cada día empresas más declinantes...

Sólo es mirar lo que apoya a Occidente y lo que apoya al entorno BRICS y darte miedo...

El muro de Trump eran muchas cosas y entre ellas concesiones y cesiones, pero también intercambios y asunciones... era complicado, pero al menos era una forma de transición ordenada a un tiempo y espacio diferentes y con condicionantes para todos...

Biden y esta administración juegan al perrro loco o lo que en poker se denomina "all in" constante y sin sentido... si te funciona ganas, pero si no te funciona lo pierdes todo y el otro te ARRASA...

EE.UU. basado en su armamento cree que todos le beberán el agua y harán lo que dicte, pero... tendría que jugar a meterle un petardo al mundo entero y volar el planeta, ¡NO PARECE UNA JUGADA MUY BUENA QUE DIGAMOS!!!!...

Esta es una guerra que no se determina si vamos a ganar, se determinará CUANTO VAMOS A PERDER... y no es nada complejo de mirar, es ver los entornos, ser coherente y dejarse el ego mal entendido...

China hoy es un megaproductor que está dando un salto de calidad bestial, que es capaz ya de lanzar al espacio todo tipo de artilugios a una velocidad JAMAS alcanzada, que es capaz de construir en tiempo recor lo que plantee, que consume infinitos recursos y tiene una población joven y dinámica, India es futuro y potencial inmenso, Brasil un país con una potencialidad inimaginable en un escenario casi virgen y que precisa reajustarse a otro patrón que no sea el Tio Sam, Irán son recursos inmensos, Qatar, Turquía, media Africa....

Qué tenemos NOSOTROS en Occidente... en Alemania una generación del Baby-boom que tiene un timo ponzi en pensiones... el resto de europa pendiente de ese país... y EE.UU. o Canada que tienen de todo, pero no fabrican más que armas... Australia que estaría inmensamente mejor vendiendo a China o la India y qué más????: INFULAS. 

Que si tecnologías fantásticas y tal y China hace tiempo que nos arrasó con el 5G, pero lo mismo ya en el resto y... demanda más materias primas sóla que nadie... cuanto tiempo ha precisado china para ir a Marte y cuanto para construir un portaaviones???... hoy EE.UU. está muerto y no lo sabe o no quiere enterarse...

En el fondo Trump tenía razón, Rusia tenía que estar del lado de occidente... NO QUEDABA OTRA y con ello la partida sería otra, pero, ni con Rusia neutral, ni con Rusia en su bando tenemos mucho que hacer...

Occidente para que se entienda mayormente son FINANZAS... el precio del dinero está en caída libre en occidente, con inflaciones del 8 a 10 y precio del dinero al 3 como mucho el significado para quíen entienda no puede ser más dramático... se paga por el DINERO, se paga por MANTENERLO O TENERLO, no por pedirlo o por precisarlo, esto simplemente es absurdo y ridículo históricamente si estás bien posicionado, especialmente en esos niveles del 5 al 7%; pero es indicativo...

Los BRICS son PRODUCCIÓN... que tendrá desajustes es muy pensable y muy coherente, pero cuidado, tienen CAPACIDADES que de ponerse en funcionamiento volverán a arrancar su economía en cualquier situación con los reajustes precisos...

Esta es la realidad tozuda... no simples percepciones o debates ideológicos vacios...

En esta realidad CUALQUIER subida de apuestas, qué pretensión tendría, qué lógica seguiría...

Son negocios... te toca reestructurar... te toca reajustar la realidad y dejar de lado las bobadas y centrarte...

El muro de Trump no era NEGOCIABLE... ERA INEVITABLE.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Jul 2022)

Este hombre es tonto. Le ha faltado decir, a mi me importa una mi.....que los ciudadanos Alemanes (O toda Europa) no tenga para calefacción o que les suba el coste de todo y no tengan ni para comer. Lo importante es que pongan más y más sanciones a Rusia y que todos esos Europeos que no llegan a fin de mes paguen con sus impuestos los millones y el armamento que no paro de exigir.
Es curioso que hasta el reconozca lo que niega Alemania. La culpa no es de Gazprom que no quieren suministrar más gas, si no de quienes se niegan a devolver la turbinas (turbinas, si al final tienen que enviar la otra por mantenimiento, porque volverá a pasar lo mismo)

*Zelenski llama a Europa a "responder" a la "guerra del gas" reforzando las sanciones contra Rusia*

"Por eso hay que responder. *No hay que pensar en cómo recuperar una turbina*, sino en reforzar las sanciones", añadió.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No es el problema QUE hayan educado a la clase trabajadora, vamos a dejar la retorica "obrera" que se me aparece Candido con su coleccion de rolex...
> 
> Es el COMO han educado a la clase trabajadora...
> 
> ...



Perdonadme la inmodestia de autocitarme...no es por soberbia.

Y ahora...que pensaria el padrecito Acerin de la sociedad que promueve la izquierda actual, basada en la agenda 2030???

Ellos estan saltando a la pata coja, bueno menos algun DESCEREBRADO que pulula y rampa por aqui...y es logico que lo esten.

Esto termina en un regimen mucho peor que el estalinista...el estado sera dios, con poder sobre el ser, la vida, el pensamiento...y la muerte.

Aterrador...Stalin, ya os lo digo yo, aplaudiria con las orejas.

Estos rojos de palo que nos amenizan el hilo, la verdad es que viven en su submundo...siempre jodios pol culo y renqueando al andar...de ahi los bandazos que pegan.

Edito...









El juzgado dictamina que los médicos pueden desconectar al niño Archie en contra de la voluntad de sus padres


El juzgado ha dictaminado que los médicos pueden desconectar a Archie, el niño de 12 años que sufre desde el pasado abril daños cerebrales




www.telecinco.es





Un boton...al estado no le interesa tener conectado a este niño para tratar de curarlo. Si aun fuera morito...les interesan hasta despues de muertos..Aylan mediante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay hechos que todos sabemos que pasarán, sin importar si hay halcones o palomas en los estados que tienen recursos nucleares:
> 
> 1) Si un ejército atraviesa la frontera rusa, todas las ciudades y bases militares de los que participen en esa invasión, serán volatilizadas. Todas los familiares de los soldados que pongan una bota en territorio ruso morirán una media hora después.
> 
> ...



Les atacaron el Pentágono y se pusieron a dar palos de ciego por el mundo…


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

*El Mar Caspio: nodo geoestratégico de Eurasia*

*"El desarrollo sostenible de la región del Mar Caspio y una mejor calidad de vida siempre ha sido 
y sigue siendo la tarea prioritaria de la cooperación de los Cinco del Caspio. Rusia está dispuesta 
a contribuir de la manera más activa a este trabajo".*
Presidente de la Federación de Rusia, Vladímir Putin (junio, 2022)





__





El Mar Caspio: nodo geoestratégico de Eurasia


"El desarrollo sostenible de la región del Mar Caspio y una mejor calidad de vida siempre ha sido y sigue siendo la tarea prioritaria de la cooperación de los Cinco del Caspio. Rusia está dispuesta a contribuir de la manera más activa a este trabajo".




misionverdad.com


----------



## Argentium (26 Jul 2022)

*El ministro de **energía** de **Irlanda** dice que los recortes de gas del 15% para la ue probablemente no sean suficientes dados los recortes de gas rusos.*
09:37 || 26/07/2022


----------



## Argentium (26 Jul 2022)

*Los bombardeos ucranianos provocan un incendio en el depósito de petróleo de Donetsk, según las autoridades – Reuters.*
09:55 || 26/07/2022


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

Graham Phillips
*Lysychansk People Speak - Uncensored Reportage!! LNR - Donbass -*


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham lo dijo en este hilo y en http:// www.elclaphamlodijo.cu
> El conflicto en Ucrania huele a conspiracion desde aqui a la conchinchina .
> El clapham tiene una teoria ( trankilos ya esta escribiendo el guion de la peli + secuela )
> El Maidan fue una trampa inicialmente urdida entre Rusia , EE UU y UK para debilitar a la UE .
> ...



El problema que soleis tener en esto de la economía es el FACTOR PONZI... jajajajajaa...

Merkel. Merkel es una resentida de la Alemania Oriental, que un buen día ve caer su país y con él toda una serie de valores y actitudes. Su odio a lo ruso y su odio a la pérdida del pasado, se aplacan con su AMOR alemán, no mancillado de "CULPISMO ALEMAN OCCIDENTAL"... y por tanto si Hitler sin pasta y con armas pudo casi doblegar a Europa, ella y su ALEMANIA que no podrían hacer con pasta y sin armas... 

Tenía además un problema y no iba a sufrir una segunda venida de resentimiento: sus BABY-BOOM y sus pensiones de orgía o TIMO PONZI sin control...

Los alemanes occidentales, los de las empresas rentables y el canciller Schroeder lo tenían muy clarito, convertían a Alemania en NODO GASISTA EUROPEO y con el pago de el canon gasista se pagaba el PENSIONARAZO de los rentistas jubiletas alemanes, recordemos a VAROUFAKIS retando a Alemania y como se reía el cabrón, quíen tiene una deuda de un euro tiene un problema, quíen tiene una deuda de 1000000000000000 millones de euros tiene a los ALEMANES cohidos por los HUEVAZOS del timo ponzi, Merkel LE PUSO los perros de la liquidez bancaria por bandera y acohonó a la mayoría, pero VAROUFAKIS, que es americano más que griego, sabía que Merkel y los suyos estaban ante el suicidio y...

Schroeder para pagar a los jubiletas REGALABA a Rusia Europa del Este con Polonia incluida... pero MERKEL ni en broma iba a aceptar que los rusos se llevasen su RESENTIMIENTO y su EUROPA y... 

Eligió a los del sur, esos vagos que no le eran nada para pagar el TIMO ponzí de los jubiletas... sodomizó a los griegos y hoy pagamos los del sur esos desmadres de pensiones, je... es lo que hay...

Alemania ha quedado destrozada entre la que precisa el gas y la que quiere a Europa del Este como su lugar natural... y por medio el pensionarazo que HAY QUE PAGAR sí o sí... 

Merkel y el resentimiento de la Alemania Oriental, junto al pensionarazo, pues... no, Merkel no vendió para nada a Ucrania, Ucrania era el botín que Merkel soñaba para conquistar Rusia, pero... 

Perdió en Siria y... llegó Trump, que le vino a decir que si quería PELEAR con RUSIA que lo pagase ELLA y... se acabó su paraíso y no es que no fuese TEUTONA... PERO sin JILARIA, ya no quedaba jugada... a partir de ahí vino la depresión y las HIDRATACIONES, desmayos y demás, tanto sufrimiento ante PUTIN y sus perritos PARA NADA...

Tras el resentimiento la humillación de una vida perdida... ¿Dónde está hoy la buena mujer???..

En fin, cosas ALEMANAS y de sus cuitas... ni en juego de tronos tienen un guión mínimamente parecido...


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay hechos que todos sabemos que pasarán, sin importar si hay halcones o palomas en los estados que tienen recursos nucleares:
> 
> 1) Si un ejército atraviesa la frontera rusa, todas las ciudades y bases militares de los que participen en esa invasión, serán volatilizadas. Todas los familiares de los soldados que pongan una bota en territorio ruso morirán una media hora después.
> 
> ...



punto 2, si eeuu ataca el territorio original de rusia indirectamente (proxy) o directamente le caerán las ostias si o si. Por ahora ha habido misilazos aislados a alguna ciudad fronteriza.
punto 3, lo mismo, si estos dan apoyo o participan indirectamente o directa aunque sea a distancia.

Ademas, si atacan paises de la otan en europa, sabiendo que tiene bases amerrricanas en esos paises vasallos, las ostias le caerán igualmente por extension a bases yankies aunque esté lejos de eeuu, incluyendo flotas amarradas en sus puertos. El articulo 4 de la organizacion terrorista no les servirá. Ignoro lo que harán china, korea o Irán (imagino que estarán expectantes y con tensión si ven que tras la respuesta rusa, eeuu decida o no tirarles nucelares, que lo de dejar a otros paises nucelares intactos con sus misiles sin disparar y ciudades sin destruir es demasiada ventaja para ellos y perjuicio para eeuu (si es que sobrevive)


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues mire, en eso tiene usted razón. Mis ataques al comunismo son hirientes ante cualquiera que se sienta cómodo con sus preceptos. Y por eso, pido disculpas a cualquiera que haya herido. Pero sepa que mi intención, mal aplicada, no era herirles. En cambio, era advertirles de la falsedad, que yo creo, está implícita en esas ideologías.
> 
> Espero saber explicar mi perspectiva. El cristianismo primitivo, era una cosa. El engendro que Roma creo de ello, otra. Pese a todo, esto llevó a un periodo de luces e igualdad sin parangón en toda la historia de la humanidad, y por ello, estamos nosotros aquí discutiendo. Si no hubiese sido así, no sabríamos ni escribir ni leer. Es es un hecho irrefutable, por mucho que altere conciencias. Pues está más que demostrado, que todos los siglos anteriores en la historia de la humanidad, ninguna civilización permitió a la plebe educarse. O mejor, se esforzó en ello.
> 
> ...



La mayoría estamos aquí porque es uno de los pocos reductos en los que puedes encontrar algo de buena información, algunos, que no es mi caso, aportan esa buena información y unos pocos vienen a ensuciar (carne de ignore).

También se producen debates que, aunque algunos parezcan fuera de contexto, aportan conocimiento, e incluso hay piques entre conforeros. Es normal, aquí venimos personas con diferentes ideologías, creencias, profesiones, responsabilidades, posiciones sociales, traumas, taras e incluso diferentes estados de ánimo y además es escrito por lo que se pierde un alto porcentaje en el modo en el que se transmite una opinión y se pueden llegar a malinterpretar los contenidos. 
Si todo esto lo tenemos claro, es más fácil continuar en el hilo y pasar un poco de estos malos rollos. 

Es importante el respeto hacia los demás, pero también es importante el saber aceptar argumentos contrarios, sin que eso suponga para uno un ataque a sus creencias o sus ideologías. Simplemente es una constatación de las diferencias que existen entre los que venimos aquí.

Nunca he pretendido faltar al respeto a ninguna creencia o religión, ni a sus practicantes. Lo que sí señalo, desde mi punto de vista, es que cuando esa creencia o visión personal sale del ámbito privado y pasa al ámbito público y se tiene poder de decisión, podemos llegar a tener un problema como pueblo, nación, grupo humano..., con infinidad de ejemplos en la historia de la humanidad y actuales. 

Agradezco el tono de su reflexión y por supuesto que acepto su mano abierta y............que continúe el espectáculo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...





Solo un apunte: son 5 BILLONES, no 2. Lo de Afganistán ha sido una autentica locura; el resultado, este (calculemos el paso de un PIB per capita de 180 napos a uno de 500 napos en 20 años metiendo el PIB español de 5 años en un pais con la mitad de población):


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jul 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A lo mejor si a Cataluña se le permitiera un estatuto de autonomía en las mismas condiciones que las que Chechenia tiene dentro de la Federación Rusa, se llegaba a un acuerdo.



Ya les gustaria tener a los chechenos de la federacion rusa, las competencias que tiene la autonomia catalana.

PD- No hay ningun territorio con tantas competencias.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jul 2022)

Los yankees se declararian no beligerantes, pero darian nukes a la UE para que nos destruyamos a bombazos, lanzar una bomba nuclear tactica fuera de Ucrania es demasiado peligroso.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ya les gustaria tener a los chechenos de la Federacion rusa, las competencias que tiene la autonomia catalana.
> 
> PD- No hay ningun territorio con tantas competencias.



No tienen ni puta idea de lo que dicen...se limitan a repetir un mantra...sin atender a la situacion real, que ni les importa ni la quieren comprender.

Como cada tonto...siguen su linde.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

"Hasta el infinito y más alláaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡"


*Las acciones de Gazprom en Europa subieron los precios incluso en Asia*


Las interrupciones repentinas en el suministro y las declaraciones descuidadas de los representantes de la "Gazprom" rusa obligaron a los proveedores regulares de combustible, como Shell, a comprar repuestos en el mercado al contado. Esto fue declarado en una entrevista con Bloomberg por operadores de acciones que deseaban permanecer en el anonimato. Sin embargo, tal incertidumbre en Europa también contribuyó al aumento de los precios en Asia la semana pasada. El observador económico Stephen Stapzinski ofrece una visión general de la tendencia negativa . 

*Los compradores asiáticos de GNL están comenzando a "superar" sin piedad a los competidores en Europa, comprando volúmenes adicionales por encima de los contratos concluidos previamente.* Naturalmente, tal entusiasmo condujo a un aumento en el costo del flete de gas y camiones cisterna. Los actores del mercado temen seriamente que la escasez de combustible en la UE empeore debido a las acciones de Gazprom y que Europa comience a comprar todo lo que pueda alcanzar. Por lo tanto, las empresas asiáticas predicen tiempos difíciles y están comprando GNL adicional.

Lo peor de todo es que los precios son elásticos y tienen mucho espacio para un mayor crecimiento, ya que varios compradores asiáticos buscan desesperadamente envíos de gas para comprar.

Stapzinski escribe.

Los compradores de GNL en Japón y Corea del Sur necesitan asegurar suministros para reponer las existencias antes del invierno y están comenzando a superar a los competidores en Europa. Como resultado, los precios están subiendo en la UE y Asia, tratando de manera específica de atraer proveedores a un mercado más “caro” que brinda mejores condiciones para obtener ganancias.

Sin embargo, los compradores de Asia tienen un inconveniente importante: un hombro logístico largo. La ruta es más cara, en el contexto del aumento de las tarifas de flete para los gaseros, los compradores regionales tienen que pagar un costo adicional, más alto que el europeo.

El precio de mil metros cúbicos de materia prima en Europa ha alcanzado los 1.900 dólares. *Los clientes asiáticos tienen que "interrumpir" este costo inflándolo artificialmente, o intentar por cualquier medio concluir contratos a largo plazo por volúmenes de combustible que no están físicamente disponibles en el dominio público.*

Sin embargo, los rivales ajenos a la realidad en la UE y Asia corren el riesgo de quedar en una posición de desventaja al celebrar acuerdos de los que se arrepentirán. El hecho es que el liderazgo canadiense acordó simplificar la futura reparación de las turbinas necesarias para la operación de la estación compresora de Portovaya y el bombeo de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream. Reuters lo informa con referencia al lanzamiento del fabricante de turbinas Siemens Energy. Entonces, la situación con el suministro de SP-1 pronto puede resolverse de manera natural, y la exageración disminuirá automáticamente.


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Hasta el infinito y más alláaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡"
> 
> 
> *Las acciones de Gazprom en Europa subieron los precios incluso en Asia*
> ...



Hasta Arabia Saudí se está apuntando a la especulación... Europa ha aceptado pagar UN SOBREPRECIO por la energía, y no ha puesto listón, ha decidido que cualquier cosa vale y...

A Arabia Saudí le sale más a cuenta comprar petroleo Ruso con descuento y vender el suyo a Europa sin descuento alguno, pagando por medio el transporte, lo que es una ORGIA como no cabe otra...

Que los asiáticos se pongan a especular tampoco era de desestimar...

Si uno tuviese MASCARILLAS salvadoras en el momento oportuno: ¡¡¡¡¿¿¿ CUANTO NO SE HUBIES PAGADO POR UNA ?????!!!!!!!!

Negocio redondo tener lo que se precisa en el momento justo, especialmente si alguien está dispuesto a lo que sea...

El surrealismo de todo esto no tiene fin...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> La economía soviética no puede pensarse en términos de sectores aislados, lamentablemente. Los artífices del GOSPLAN nunca lo vieron así.
> 
> Los planificadores soviéticos nunca concibieron algo como el colapso de la agricultura de la URSS. Siempre la pusieron en función del proceso de industrialización soviética y el Primer Plan Quinquenal (1929-1934).
> 
> ...



Mil gracias, mire que lo mío fue consultando la wiki y no es cuestión de fiarse, me encantará leer sus conclusiones.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

*Dekuchmización y dekravchukización*

*El ayuntamiento de Alushta decidió cambiar el nombre de la calle y el carril, con los nombres de los expresidentes de Ucrania Leonid Kravchuk y Leonid Kuchma.*

La decisión fue adoptada después de una encuesta pública de los residentes de Alushta, informa el corresponsal de PolitNavigator.







“El _Consejo Público de Alushta realizó previamente una votación entre los residentes de Alushta_ ”, dijo la jefa de la administración de Alushta, Galina Ogneva, en su canal de telegramas. - _De diez opciones, la gente del pueblo podía votar por dos nombres. Con base en los resultados de una encuesta pública, los diputados tomaron una decisión: la calle L. Kuchma ahora llevará el nombre del benefactor de Alushta, Nikolai Stakheev, y L. Kravchuk Lane pasará a llamarse Bratsky_ ".

Anteriormente, el primer y segundo presidente de Ucrania, Leonid Kravchuk y Leonid Kuchma, perdieron sus premios y títulos republicanos. Kuchma también fue despojado de los títulos de "Crimeano honorario", "Kerchanin honorario" y "Ciudadano honorario de Sebastopol".

*Decisión N° 18/91*


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

¡Destruid la homosexualidad, el fascismo desaparecerá!
Pederastas, lesbianas y otros espíritus malignos exigieron armar a Ucrania para poder celebrar su aquelarre en Mariupol.







Los pervertidos sexuales que protestan en Berlín han exigido que Alemania arme a Ucrania para poder realizar su desfile en Mariupol, informa el sitio web Breitbart el 24 de julio.

Los manifestantes LGBT en un evento del Orgullo en Berlín exigieron que se envíen armas a Ucrania para permitir que el ejército ucraniano libere la ciudad portuaria de Mariupol y realice un desfile similar allí.

La policía dijo que alrededor de 350.000 personas participaron en la protesta de este año, según la estación de radio Rundfunk Berlin-Brandenburg, que supuestamente se centró en "una fuerte señal a favor de la diversidad, la libertad y el respeto, y contra el odio, la lucha y la discriminación".

Sin embargo, al menos para algunos manifestantes en un evento en la capital alemana, enviar una "señal fuerte" contra los combates incluía una demanda de que se enviaran más armas a Ucrania. “Arma Ucrania, haz posible el Orgullo en Mariupol”, decía la pancarta en inglés.
Otros manifestantes ondearon banderas ucranianas y usaron los colores ucranianos, aunque otros optaron por usar máscaras de perro, cadenas y varios otros adornos comparativamente apolíticos.

Al mismo tiempo, muchos políticos en Alemania expresaron su solidaridad, si no con las demandas pro-ucranianas, sí con la marcha LGBT. La bandera del arcoíris de la comunidad LGBT se izó por primera vez sobre el Bundestag, el parlamento federal de Alemania, el día de la marcha. Esta bandera también fue ondeada por el Ministerio del Interior y el Ministerio de Defensa de Alemania.

Y la alcaldesa de izquierda de Berlín, Franziska Giffey, dijo que su ciudad "es y seguirá siendo una capital del arcoíris", exigiendo que todos los ciudadanos alemanes "se opongan firmemente" a lo que llamó "odio y exclusión".

Comentario editorial
Tenga en cuenta que las marchas LGBT con tales demandas muestran claramente por qué luchan las fuerzas aliadas en el territorio de Ucrania: si pierden, los niños tendrán que ser entregados a los nazis o a la comunidad LGBT.









LGBTQNATO: Send Arms to Ukraine to 'Make Pride in Mariupol Possible'


Protesters at a German LGBTQ event have demanded that Ukraine is armed in order to allow the Russian-occupied city of Mariupol to host Pride.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)

*¡Adiós, hryvnia!*





La hryvnia ucraniana se retirará de la circulación en la región de Kherson.


Kirill Stremousov, subjefe de la administración militar-civil de la región, dijo a TASS que solo quedaría el rublo en la región.
Señaló que esto se debe a la depreciación de la hryvnia: no es atractivo para la población y los negocios.

fuente


----------



## keylargof (26 Jul 2022)

Ha llegado ya el Mosca a Sevastopol?


----------



## alexforum (26 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...



Fantástico post.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sólo fue oportunista. Fue asquerosamente criminal. Y tan responsables del estallido de la Segunda Guerra Mundial como la propia Alemania.
> 
> Está por escribir todavía una historia descarnada de las relaciones internacionales en el período de entreguerras. Pero, claro, los Beevor y los McMillan todavía nos dictan las lecturas que debemos hacer en Historia Contemporánea.
> 
> ...



Gracias por este magnífico aporte


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

*Medios occidentales: Rusia se "baña en dinero" mientras nosotros sufrimos nuestras propias sanciones*


La Unión Europea aprobó recientemente el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia, levantando algunas de las medidas restrictivas sin sentido que perjudicaban a los propios europeos. De hecho, Occidente ha agotado la oportunidad de presionar a Moscú para que lance una operación especial en Ucrania, ya que ha enfrentado serias dificultades económicas en el país, como llamó la atención la revista estadounidense The National Interest. 

La publicación señala que las sanciones de los países occidentales no pudieron destruir la economía rusa , tal y como indican los resultados del primer semestre de 2022. Ahora la Federación Rusa se está "bañando en dinero", mientras que Occidente mismo sufre sus propias restricciones. Rusia ha logrado ingresos récord, mientras que el mundo occidental ha sido barrido por una ola de crisis.

*En el segundo trimestre, el superávit de comercio exterior de Rusia alcanzó un récord de 70.100 millones de dólares*. El rublo mostró resiliencia y se fortaleció, alcanzando los niveles de 2015 frente al dólar y el euro. A ello contribuyen los altos precios de las materias primas y la capacidad de la Federación de Rusia para exportar petróleo, gas, cereales y oro.

- especificado en la publicación.

Al mismo tiempo, los países de Europa, tras la imposición de sanciones contra Moscú, se enfrentaban a dos problemas: la falta de materias primas energéticas por la reducción de los suministros de la Federación Rusa, y el aumento de los precios de la energía (el gas en las bolsas europeas ya está cotizando a alrededor de $ 2.000 por mil metros cúbicos) estimula la inflación.

Las sanciones traen más problemas a todo el planeta que a la propia Federación Rusa. Desde un punto de vista económico, no sufrió.

- resumió el medio de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y la mitad de las respuestas diciendo que Rusia no quiere negociar, y por supuesto Taiwan. Que llegue pronto el meteorito.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay hechos que todos sabemos que pasarán, sin importar si hay halcones o palomas en los estados que tienen recursos nucleares:
> 
> 1) Si un ejército atraviesa la frontera rusa, todas las ciudades y bases militares de los que participen en esa invasión, serán volatilizadas. Todas los familiares de los soldados que pongan una bota en territorio ruso morirán una media hora después.
> 
> ...



EEUU quiere la guerra en Europa como en el SXX y relanzar su hegemonía sobre las cenizas de un continente asolado. Ya veremos lo que ocurre.


----------



## MAEZAL (26 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los alemanes como individuos, son gente profesional y seria, a la tercera podrian darse cuenta donde se esta metiendo la UE y abandonar la Otan, o por lo menos intentar detener la guerra, eliminar las sanciones y mandar a tomar por el culo al Reino Unido y a los EEUU.



Cojo palomitas y me dedico a observar a los cabezas cuadradas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

07:00 h de mañana es la fecha, se cierra la segunda turbina......( parece una película de suspense.....vamos a morir todos).


"

La situación con el lanzamiento de Nord Stream se complica por las restricciones y sanciones contra Rusia. Sin ellos, todo el trabajo se llevaría a cabo de la manera habitual y rápida. Así lo afirmó el 26 de julio en una sesión informativa del portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

El día anterior, Gazprom anunció el cierre de otra turbina Siemens en la estación compresora de Portovaya, debido al final del tiempo entre revisiones antes de la revisión. Entonces, a partir de las 07:00 hora de Moscú del 27 de julio, se espera que la capacidad diaria de la estación compresora disminuya a 33 millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

_La noticia se está agregando._


----------



## zapatitos (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> EEUU quiere la guerra en Europa como en el SXX y relanzar su hegemonía sobre las cenizas de un continente asolado. Ya veremos lo que ocurre.




Ahora se enfrentan directamente contra Rusia con la que no pudieron Carlos XII, Napoleón o el Hitler ¿Va a poder con ella Biden que no les llega a la altura de la suela de la zapatilla a esos? No se...

Saludos.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Jul 2022)

Acuerdo europeo para la reducción del consumo de gas ante la amenaza de corte de suministro de Rusia


España llegaba a este Consejo de Energía extraordinario como el principal hueso de roer. Horas después de que la Comisión Europea presentase su plan de racionamiento...




www.elmundo.es




España asume que tendrá que reducir su ahorro energético en los próximos meses, pero por debajo del 15% marcado por la Comisión Europea


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Acabo de oir que hay acuerdo de los menestros de energia europeos para recortar el gasto de gas un 15%.

Comprad un hornillo y garbanzos para este invierno.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## ghawar (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>





> Si los Abrams entran en la Guerra, los Rusos pondrán los Armata, y esto es guerra total Señones, porque defenderán esos tanques con todo lo disponible, mejor es tirar al Cocainomano por la ventana y que esto termine lo más rápido posible



¿Esto es un chiste?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Jul 2022)

El libro _*La economía del militarismo*_, de Dan Smith y Ron Smith.


----------



## coscorron (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Acabo de oir que hay acuerdo de los menestros de energia europeos para recortar el gasto de gas un 15%.
> 
> Comprad un hornillo y garbanzos para este invierno.



Ej que la menistra ha dicho que a España no nos afectará porque tenemos los bancos más solventes de Europea ... no, espera, es que a España no le afecta que el gas viene de Argelia ... Ostras, no, otra vez me lie .. Que tenemos muchas regasificadoras y muy buenos almacenes de gas que podemos llenar a placer y voluntad con el gas que nos traerá el hidroducto mágico que van a construir desde Nigeria, bueno, venga .. Que si que nos va a afectar como a todos y que se vienen cierres y quiebras en empresas industriales ... Asi que a remar que a Putin no se le jode sólo duchandote cuatro partes por lo visto.


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ...
> ¿Cómo pudo producirse algo tan vergonzoso como la "guerra de broma" entre septiembre de 1939 y mayo de 1940? ¿Tal vez porque incluso después de la declaración de guerra, emisarios británicos aseguraban a Hitler que harían la vista gorda en Polonia... si rompía el pacto Mólotov-Ribbentrop?
> ...




El pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop dejó al descubierto que Hitler más que un loco chiflado y sin sentido común era un estadista que había estado jugando con los ingleses y los americanos, pero cuya finalidad última era "su Alemania"... lo que jamás he llegado a entender es cómo consiguieron que Hitler que de haberse apoyado en Mussolini y lanzado a por el Mediterraneo, cerrando Suez y Gibraltar, junto con todo el tránsito marítimo a través de sus U-boots en dicho mar, se fuese a por Rusia; renunciando a la entrada en MEDIO ORIENTE de modo casi inevitable y conquistando con poco esfuerzo el norte de Africa y probablemente casi toda ella en un término de tiempo no muy amplio...

Con la perspectiva del sentido común es casi imposible entender el porqué Alemania y Hitler tras el brillante acuerdo con los rusos renuncian a lo que estos acuerdos suponían... 

Hitler estuvo a punto de rehacer el imperio romano... lo tuvo en su mano y... y... ¿no lo vió, no supo entenderlo...?

Siempre me ha dejado intrigado este punto, pero... cosas de la historia...


----------



## Fabs (26 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Medios occidentales: Rusia se "baña en dinero" mientras nosotros sufrimos nuestras propias sanciones*
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea aprobó recientemente el séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia, levantando algunas de las medidas restrictivas sin sentido que perjudicaban a los propios europeos. De hecho, Occidente ha agotado la oportunidad de presionar a Moscú para que lance una operación especial en Ucrania, ya que ha enfrentado serias dificultades económicas en el país, como llamó la atención la revista estadounidense The National Interest.
> ...



Habrá que felicitar a Borrell por el tremendo éxito de sus medidas "diplomáticas".


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> De que fuerza aérea me hablas? De la que los traidores han puesto al servicio de nuestro principal enemigo, los mismo traidores a los que ya he señalado anteriormente? A mi me da vergüenza ver a la Fragata Blas de Lezo limpiando las cagarrutas de anglo sajones hijos de puta como a todo Español de bien.
> 
> Pero de que Franquistas hablas? De los que desaparecieron hace 40 años o de los que dieron un piso a todos los Españoles, incluso a los que querían seguir viviendo en chabolas? Te refieres a los que tenían por ley la obligación de volver a aceptar a los empleados despedidos de forma injustificada o los que obligaban a pagar 60 días por año trabajado si el empleado no quería volver a esa empresa?
> 
> El separatismo es un acto de guerra inaceptable, aquí en Rusia y en China. Pero tu ya reconociste que no eres alguien ecuánime y te mueves por puro odio o afinidad. A eso me refiero. Tienes tus tótems a los que amas y a los que odias y no eres capaz de poner notas negativas a unos ni positivas a los otros. Eso te quita autoridad y es una pena



Eso solo son sus dudosos juicios de valor, decir que el franquismo desapareció hace 40 años cuando hay generales pidiendo el exterminio de 26 millones de rojos, incluidos niños es infantilismo o mala leche. Y ahora no me venga con que son cuatro gatos, que ya nos conocemos.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> CRIPTOMONEDAS y DEVALUACION
> Es algo que me tiene inquieto. A día de hoy, 1eth son unos 1440€ y unos 1473$. Pero ante una segurísima devaluación del euro y el dólar, cómo se quedarían las criptomonedas?. Sería buena idea deshacer posiciones en los fondos de inversión y meter parte de ello en criptomonedas.?



Jugar con criptos tiene su riesgo, pero sí puedes comprar stable coins como BUSD, que mantiene un valor casi fijo respecto del dolar. De esta forma salvas tu capital en euros al convertirlos en esa cripto vinculada al dolar. Mientras el dolar no caiga, estás seguro.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Espere espere, que hay más, resulta que durante esa época de aislamiento de la URSS por parte de las potencias europeas EEUU los equipaba con lo último, fabricas de Ford que era por Hitler a tope, la General Electric hizo el sistema eléctrico de la URSS.
> 
> YYYYY la planta Octubre Rojo de Stalingrado era americana como el pastel de manzana.
> 
> Creo que tenía una política de debilitara a las potencias coloniales equipando a los chicos de Stalin a tope.



Es que esa es la dinámica de los anglosajones, enfrentar a todos e ir apoyando política o/y económicamente a quien le interesa para mantener un 'equilibrio destructivo', así ninguno cae hasta haber debilitado lo suficiente a ambos (o a varios).


----------



## coscorron (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Jugar con criptos tiene su riesgo, pero sí puedes comprar stable coins como BUSD, que mantiene un valor casi fijo respecto del dolar. De esta forma salvas tu capital en euros al convertirlos en esa cripto vinculada al dolar. Mientras el dolar no caiga, estás seguro.



Muy buen consejo ...!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y porque no para eso directamente compras dolares y te dejas de gilipolleces???


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

Os lo pego también aquí. 



De Reuters, *mucho ojo a esto *

_… las preocupaciones en el frente de la energía, *la compañía estatal ucraniana de operadores de gasoductos dijo que el gigante ruso del gas Gazprom (GAZP.MM) sin previo aviso ha aumentado drásticamente la presión en un gasoducto que atraviesa Ucrania para entregar gas ruso a Europ*a. leer más

*Tales aumentos de presión podrían conducir a emergencias, incluidas las rupturas de oleoductos*, y los operadores de oleoductos están obligados a informarse mutuamente sobre ellas con antelación, dijo la empresa ucraniana. No se pudo contactar inmediatamente con Gazprom para hacer comentarios._


----------



## Argentium (26 Jul 2022)

*El secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Peskov: La turbina del Nord Stream 1 está en camino después de su mantenimiento, aún no ha sido instalada.*
13:11 || 26/07/2022


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Los viajes y discursos que Blinken hizo por Europa, ya marcaron cual sería el modus operandi de Biden
en la guerra de baja intensidad contra Rusia y China: EE.UU. están ahora "retrocediendo" en las zonas
limítrofes de las esferas de influencia de estos dos países y movilizando a sus provincias para mantener 
las posiciones mientras tanto. Esto puede traducirse ,o no, en una táctica permanente (es decir, ofensiva),
osea, EE.UU está adentrándose en esa fase en la que, agotado de recursos financieros y necesitando 
desesperadamente reconstruir la cohesión social en casa (arreglar la infraestructura en ruinas, aumento 
de la desigualdad...), comienza a obligar a sus provincias fronterizas a servir como arietes contra Rusia
y, posiblemente, contra China.

En cualquier caso, la razón por la que el imperio eligió este cambio de táctica parece clara:

- Las revoluciones de colores agotaron su potencial. La carrera de armamentos aseguró que gobiernos
objetivo desarrollaran métodos de defensa contra ellas, como podemos observar en Bielorrusia, Rusia, 
China (HK) e incluso en el resurgimiento de la izquierda en América Latina;

- EE.UU se dan cuenta que ya no pueden mantener sus posiciones, evacuando algunas de sus provincias
más avanzadas -y precarias- (Afganistán, Ucrania, Honk Kong...) para consolidar/fortalecer las que ya tiene 
(Corea del Sur-Japón, la Península Europea y América Latina).

Como dicen algunos historiadores, Biden se ve como Aureliano evacuando Dacia, o incluso como Adriano
evacuando Mesopotamia. Bien podría ser Valens en Hadrianópolis.


----------



## Expected (26 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Peskov: La turbina del Nord Stream 1 está en camino después de su mantenimiento, aún no ha sido instalada.*
> 13:11 || 26/07/2022



Esta turbina es más difícil de fotografiar que a Antonia trabajando. Alguien la ha visto o sabe con certeza dónde anda?. Es la "Wally turbina". Hay como un interés enorme en cortar el gas a Alemania...o sólo me lo parece a mí.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

El soplapollismo imperante en la UE es preocupante. 






(Hay un incendio) 

¡Hemos consensuado la decisión de llenar un vaso de agua y lanzarlo contra el fuego!
¡Sí es posible!

(palmeros aplaudiendo con las llamas cerca del culo)


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

España reducira el consumo de gas en un 7%, es una medida inutil puesto que no tiene manera de enviar ese gas ahorrado a Europa al no existir gaseoductos suficientes, es solo una cuestión de disciplina, no se puede permitir que Alemania se le congelen los huevos mientras que en España tengan calefacción.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El secretario de prensa del Kremlin, Peskov: La turbina del Nord Stream 1 está en camino después de su mantenimiento, aún no ha sido instalada.*
> 13:11 || 26/07/2022




¿Tienes la fuente?

Porque “en camino” ya estaba desde que salió de Canadá. ¿Ha salido del lugar ultrasecreto donde la tienen escondida los alemanes? ¿Acaba de meterse en la autovía?¿Ha entrado ya en Rusia?


----------



## Expected (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> España reducira el consumo de gas en un 7%, es una medida inutil puesto que no tiene manera de enviar ese gas ahorrado a Europa al no existir gaseoductos suficientes, es solo una cuestión de disciplina, no se puede permitir que Alemania se le congelen los huevos mientras que en España tengan calefacción.



Yo creo que es un deber moral, acoger a las alemanas entre 18 y 25 años, en nuestros apartamentos al borde del Mediterráneo...para evitar que las manadas de turcochinos en Septiembre...hagan uso y disfrute indiscriminado de ellas cuando se haga de noche y no haya ni luz en Berlín.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los viajes y discursos que Blinken hizo por Europa, ya marcaron cual sería el modus operandi de Biden
> en la guerra de baja intensidad contra Rusia y China: EE.UU. están ahora "retrocediendo" en las zonas
> limítrofes de las esferas de influencia de estos dos países y movilizando a sus provincias para mantener
> las posiciones mientras tanto. Esto puede traducirse ,o no, en una táctica permanente (es decir, ofensiva),
> ...



Los rusos curiosamente están en plan imperio romano de Oriente. Se saben más débiles y realizan una aparente ofensiva que realmente solo es para asegurar posiciones, o sea, defensiva. Pienso que buscan crear un núcleo duro territorial en torno a los territorios étnico culturalmente rusos -rusia, la ucrania rusofona, bielorrusia, Kazajistán por lo que es su parte norte, la más rica y poblada por rusos y por darles profundidad estrategica- y a partir de ahí aguantar aprovechando sus recursos.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los rusos curiosamente están en plan imperio romano de Oriente. Se saben más débiles y realizan una aparente ofensiva que realmente solo es para asegurar posiciones, o sea, defensiva. Pienso que buscan crear un núcleo duro territorial en torno a los territorios étnico culturalmente rusos -rusia, la ucrania rusofona, bielorrusia, Kazajistán por lo que es su parte norte, la más rica y poblada por rusos y por darles profundidad estrategica- y a partir de ahí aguantar aprovechando sus recursos.



No se haga pajas mentales, la cuestión es mucho mas sencilla, Moscú está a tiro de HIMARS desde la frontera banderastana.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los rusos curiosamente están en plan imperio romano de Oriente. Se saben más débiles y realizan una aparente ofensiva que realmente solo es para asegurar posiciones, o sea, defensiva. Pienso que buscan crear un núcleo duro territorial en torno a los territorios étnico culturalmente rusos -rusia, la ucrania rusofona, bielorrusia, Kazajistán por lo que es su parte norte, la más rica y poblada por rusos y por darles profundidad estrategica- y a partir de ahí aguantar aprovechando sus recursos.



Me flipa como os han comido el coco...es flipante, en serio, y la verdad que es digno de admiración


----------



## coscorron (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> España reducira el consumo de gas en un 7%, es una medida inutil puesto que no tiene manera de enviar ese gas ahorrado a Europa al no existir gaseoductos suficientes, es solo una cuestión de disciplina, no se puede permitir que Alemania se le congelen los huevos mientras que en España tengan calefacción.



Realmente se espera que al reducir la demanda todos los países bajen los precios ... pero, que opinan en Asia?? Porque para que esa reducción en la demanda tenga efectos otros países no deben aumentarla ...


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Un interesante artículo de un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de Yale defiende que la economía rusa está implosionando. Veamos cuáles son sus argumentos y datos.

A partir del minuto 5:00 empieza lo güeno...


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin llegar a eso, que mejor para todos que no, Rusia debería derribar los satélites GPS sobre ucrania. Están siendo usados para guiar los misiles contra los rusos.



Y USA derribaría los Glonass. Creo que los rusos prefieren seguir jugando con los elementos de que disponen, pese a todo.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Realmente se espera que al reducir la demanda todos los países bajen los precios ... pero, que opinan en Asia?? Porque para que esa reducción en la demanda tenga efectos otros países no deben aumentarla ...



Ya sabe donde va a parar ese ahorro...a los gaseros chinos, es un plan si fisuras, los uropedos llenas sus reservas y cortan el gas con Rusia, tiran de ellas en invierno, y cuando las reservas se vayan a la mierda, ¿que haran? ¿Volver a comprar el gas a Rusia? noo, para entonces Putin habrá sido derrocado, pero ¿y si no? pues para entonces Rusia ya habrá conectado sus tubos de los yacimientos del Oeste de Siberia, que son los que abastecen a Uropa, con los chinos y podrá mandar a tomar por culo a los pederastas uropedos, lo dicho, sin fisuras.


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Realmente se espera que al reducir la demanda todos los países bajen los precios ... pero, que opinan en Asia?? Porque para que esa reducción en la demanda tenga efectos otros países no deben aumentarla ...



Es que va a dar igual ya... ahora toca que entren los especuladores al calor de la DESESPERACIÓN... vamos a flipar todos pero un poco o bastante más...

Todas estas sanciones y medidas parecen hechas para que los especuladores se CONVIERTAN en millonarios... es todo muy cutre, de gente que está en esas poltronas, ya no sé si para hacerse ricos a costa de la desidia o porque la estupidez no da para más y se creen realmente el cuento este de la reducción del consumo...

En todo caso aumento de costes, es decir, inflación en aumento... 

SURREALISMO POR TODO LADO...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## orcblin (26 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Esta turbina es más difícil de fotografiar que a Antonia trabajando. Alguien la ha visto o sabe con certeza dónde anda?. Es la "Wally turbina". Hay como un interés enorme en cortar el gas a Alemania...o sólo me lo parece a mí.



sin coñas...
a mi me parece una estrategia alemana, para no tener "más remedio" de abrir el nS 2.

le dan mil vueltas al tema.. ponen a todos de los nervios, tanto histerísmo... al final en octurbre/noviembre darán esa solución y todo solucionado.

es que no me creo que los alemanes se suiciden tan alegremente... no me entra en la cabeza.. todo parece orquestado para esa solucuón.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Hay que dar mucho valor a lo que dice la rata traidora de Gorbachov


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pero les cuesta mucho cuestionar a las autoridades...
> 
> Esa profesionalidad y seriedad la extrapolan a sus dirigentes y no asimilan que pueden estar equivocados y ser unos inútiles



Paciencia, que tal percepción está a la vuelta de la esquina. Aunque realmente no es que 'sean unos inútiles', aunque lo sean. Su pecado es aún más doliente, pues son traidores. Inútiles y traidores.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> sin coñas...
> a mi me parece una estrategia alemana, para no tener "más remedio" de abrir el nS 2.
> 
> le dan mil vueltas al tema.. ponen a todos de los nervios, tanto histerísmo... al final en octurbre/noviembre darán esa solución y todo solucionado.
> ...



No subestime el poder de Pegasus, los tienen cogidos a todos por los huevos, desde Ken por el affaire Begoño hasta al sucesor de Merkel por algo parecido, se suicidarán como lemmings.


----------



## Magick (26 Jul 2022)

Rusia abandonará la colaboración con la ISS a partir del 2024, fecha en la que iniciará la construcción de la nueva estacion espacial rusa.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Jugar con criptos tiene su riesgo, pero sí puedes comprar stable coins como BUSD, que mantiene un valor casi fijo respecto del dolar. De esta forma salvas tu capital en euros al convertirlos en esa cripto vinculada al dolar. Mientras el dolar no caiga, estás seguro.



Ojo con el tether dollar, que muchos exchanges asocian el BUSD y todas las estable al USDT (Thether) en automático y usan el mismo icono y símbolo para todas las cadenas. *Mucho ojo con la cadena *y la cartera en que se mete. Asegúrense de que el exchange y la cartera en que lo compran admite USD en Polygon, Fantom o Smartchain. Si usan ERC20, de ethereum puede salir por un ojo de la cara mover esos USDT, me ha pasado y estoy a ver si eth2 me arregla el asunto.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania recibe armamento de Alemania y de Polonia.*
Alemania comenzó a entregar el lunes tanques antiaéreos* Gepard* a los ucranianos. "Esperamos 15 Gepards. Tres de ellos llegaron hoy", dijo el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, citado por la agencia Interfax-Ucrania. Los tanques polacos* PT-91 Twardy* también llegaron a Ucrania, escribió el lunes Andriy Iermak, jefe de la administración presidencial ucraniana, en Twitter.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Muy buen consejo ...!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y porque no para eso directamente compras dolares y te dejas de gilipolleces???



USDT es el par más habitual para los intercambios, y es estable. Alguien poco vago, no como yo, puede sacarle juguillo o cambiar en minutos y *sin preguntas* todos los dólares a cualquier otra moneda dispoible en caso de problemas.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Les atacaron el Pentágono y se pusieron a dar palos de ciego por el mundo…



¡Hombre! se atacaron ellos mismos. No les haga el favor de validar su propaganda cuando perpetran banderas falsas contra su propia población y bienes. Y es que esto quedó sobrádamente demostrado, incluso por miles de profesionales norteamericanos, entre ellos 'Arquitectos e ingenieros por la verdad del 9-11'.*Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7 *, que son parte de un movimiento mayor '*Movimiento por la verdad del 11-S*' del que podemos encontrar enlaces incluso en la wikimierda.

Varios compañeros aquí estuvimos siguiendo el hilo que creó @Telecomunista y aportando informaciones que apuntaban claramente a una compleja operación de falsa bandera sobre su propio territorio.


----------



## Epicii (26 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop dejó al descubierto que Hitler más que un loco chiflado y sin sentido común era un estadista que había estado jugando con los ingleses y los americanos, pero cuya finalidad última era "su Alemania"... lo que jamás he llegado a entender es cómo consiguieron que Hitler que de haberse apoyado en Mussolini y lanzado a por el Mediterraneo, cerrando Suez y Gibraltar, junto con todo el tránsito marítimo a través de sus U-boots en dicho mar, se fuese a por Rusia; renunciando a la entrada en MEDIO ORIENTE de modo casi inevitable y conquistando con poco esfuerzo el norte de Africa y probablemente casi toda ella en un término de tiempo no muy amplio...
> 
> Con la perspectiva del sentido común es casi imposible entender el porqué Alemania y Hitler tras el brillante acuerdo con los rusos renuncian a lo que estos acuerdos suponían...
> 
> ...



Lo que mas comúnmente hace errar a las personas, LA IDEOLOGIA...

No hace falta aclarar el odio y desprecio que tenían los nazis por los eslavos y bolcheviques...
Eso sumado a errores de inteligencia a las estimaciones de blindados que disponian los sovieticos...


La confesión del propio Adolf que no tenían idea del poderío industrial/militar de la URSS


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> La mayoría estamos aquí porque es uno de los pocos reductos en los que puedes encontrar algo de buena información, algunos, que no es mi caso, aportan esa buena información y unos pocos vienen a ensuciar (carne de ignore).
> 
> También se producen debates que, aunque algunos parezcan fuera de contexto, aportan conocimiento, e incluso hay piques entre conforeros. Es normal, aquí venimos personas con diferentes ideologías, creencias, profesiones, responsabilidades, posiciones sociales, traumas, taras e incluso diferentes estados de ánimo y además es escrito por lo que se pierde un alto porcentaje en el modo en el que se transmite una opinión y se pueden llegar a malinterpretar los contenidos.
> Si todo esto lo tenemos claro, es más fácil continuar en el hilo y pasar un poco de estos malos rollos.
> ...



Le agradezco mucho su comprensión, me hubiese entristecido lo contrario y me habría sentido culpable por mi ánimo de contienda. Sólo quiero puntualizar algo sobre las religiones/creencias y sobre las ideologías. No solo las primeras han sido usadas por siglos y en todo el orbe para llevar a los pueblos a guerras incluso fraticidas, también ha sucedido lo propio con las ideologías. Esto es innegable. Lo que creo que le falta por admitir a usted, es este punto en lo tocante a su propia ideología. A mi me duele que el cristianismo haya sido usado para obrar el mal, es algo que me avergüenza, pero no lo niego.

Mire, el mundo funcionaría mejor si siempre mirásemos, todos, al otro como persona. Entendiendo que en eso somos todos iguales. Todos sentimos dolor y placer, pesar y alegría, esperanza o abatimiento. Queremos a nuestros familiares y a nuestros amigos y nos esforzamos por alcanzar la felicidad, siendo pocos los que buscan hacer el mal a los demás. Y pienso que deberíamos construir nuestras sociedades en base a esas realidades humanas, pero siempre se opone el interés, la competencia entre los hombres. Desgraciadamente, el beneficio de unos es la pérdida de otros, como en el poker.

¿Acaso conseguiremos algún día crear un movimiento internacional que se base en esas cosas tan reales y válidas? sería la paz en todo el orbe lo que reinaría. Ojala.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Hombre! se atacaron ellos mismos. No les haga el favor de validar su propaganda cuando perpetran banderas falsas contra su propia población y bienes. Y es que esto quedó sobrádamente demostrado, incluso por miles de profesionales norteamericanos, entre ellos 'Arquitectos e ingenieros por la verdad del 9-11'.*Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7 *, que son parte de un movimiento mayor '*Movimiento por la verdad del 11-S*' del que podemos encontrar enlaces incluso en la wikimierda.
> 
> Varios compañeros aquí estuvimos siguiendo el hilo que creó @Telecomunista y aportando informaciones que apuntaban claramente a una compleja operación de falsa bandera sobre su propio territorio.



Creo que no, llevan desde hace años intentando sacar información al ruso que facilitó la operación…


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un interesante artículo de un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de Yale defiende que la economía rusa está implosionando. Veamos cuáles son sus argumentos y datos.
> 
> A partir del minuto 5:00 empieza lo güeno...



Esta gente no será la que asesora todas las sanciones DA PANICO EL PENSARLO...

Dos simples datos, QUE EL MISMO da:

- Caen fuertemente las importaciones...

- Se reduce la inflación, porque en realidad está cayendo la actividad económica...

Es un desastre y NI LO ENTIENDE, ni ESPEREN que lo entienda... pero de su misma plática, que es la de un VENDE-HUMOS que ni sabe por dónde le vienen dadas... es para MORIRSE que esta gente tenga algo que contar y YA NO DIGAMOS QUE SEAN gente seguida y que ENCIMA NOS LLEVEN A LA CATASTROFE...

Sin ir muy lejos... si caen las importaciones, los vienes aún cuando disminuya su demanda tienden a subir, por dos lados, por un lado por el aumento de costes debido a la caída de las economías de escala y por otro dado que aún cuando la demanda disminuya no lo hace en la proporción que bajan las importaciones, con lo cual, se dan dos fenómenos que POTENCIARIAN la inflación... pero...

Se reduce la inflación al caer la demanda... esto ya es el RIDICULO aumentado a niveles record... la inflació aumenta siempre con la disminución de demanda si esta es fuerte, es más si como en el caso de Rusia la demanda jamás fue muy alta ese aumento tiende a hacerse crónico, DADO LOS DESAJUSTES EN las economías de escala que permitirían la reducción del precio...

Oírle es un drama...

La inflación en Rusia es muy probable que esté siguiendo dos vertientes, por un lado reducción de demanda, ciertamente venida de que el comprador ruso teme o tiene la sensación de miedo proveniente del conflicto, PERO, PERO, y aquí está el quid, esa reducción se está dando en bienes con poco peso en la cesta de compras, COCHES por poner un caso y donde el ruso medio no es un ENORME comprador, dado el nivel de rentas existente... por otro lado LA ENERGIA en subida en el mundo entero, dado que las importaciones SE HAN REDUCIDO, no afecta APENAS al consumidor ruso, lo que permite esa estabilización...

Debería preguntarse porqué no es más esa caída de inflación: 

- Porque en una economía como la Rusa las economías de escala están más que depauperadas con respeto de occidente, con lo cual una disminución de esas economías no es sustancialmente sancionadora, pero SANCIONA lo suficiente para sostener esa inflación... y la segunda es que esa inflación se mantenga alta DEMUESTRA en cierta medida que en aquellos productos a los que afecta y con menos peso en la cesta de compra sí se nota BASTANTE LA SUBIDA, EN LINEA CON LOS DATOS de caída de importaciones...

Pero claro al consumidor ruso los productos básicos y energía no le están apenas afectando la inflación y NO SOLO ESO, es muy probable, que las propias autoridades estén inyectando en esos productos básicos importantes potenciaciones en el mercado interno, tanto ya sea subvencionando como restringiendo las ventas al exterior...

Y todo esto haciendo un análisis de corre que te pillo en un momento y sin pensar demasiado...

Y estos SERES DE LUZ dando bandazos histriónicos y sin sentido... ya lo de los PRORUSOS o ANTIRUSOS de la cháchara que monta es DEMASIADO para mí...

Por cierto, a estos seres de luz, escucharles decir eso de:

- yo pienso... la teoría que manejan... es decir vas a un médico y te dice que el dolor de cabeza que tienes "él piensa que es probable y tiene una teoría sobre ello..." para no creerselo... pero

Esta es la EUROPA de GENIOS y ESTRATEGAS que tenemos...

UN DRAMA...


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> El soplapollismo imperante en la UE es preocupante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace un año te dicen que va a pasar esto y te ries en la cara de quien te lo hubiera dicho.
Esta decada va a ser de risa, si llegamos a 2030 sin cebollazas nucelares será un exito


----------



## Impresionante (26 Jul 2022)

*La región de Kherson promete celebrar un referéndum a pesar de la intimidación de Kiev*
Está previsto que el referéndum se celebre próximamente

TASS, 26 de julio. A pesar de todos los intentos de Kiev de intimidar a los residentes de la región u organizar el terror informativo, se llevará a cabo un referéndum sobre la incorporación de la región de Kherson a la Federación Rusa, dijo el jefe adjunto de la administración militar-civil de la región, Kirill Stremousov. el martes.

"Me gustaría comentar sobre la situación en torno al 'contraataque', <..> que las autoridades ucranianas anuncian constantemente. <...> Al enviar combatientes, el pueblo ucraniano a una muerte segura, estas personas [autoridades de Kiev] no entiendo que las ofensivas sin sentido están cobrando decenas, o incluso cientos de vidas de representantes del pueblo ucraniano, nuestros hermanos. Entonces, queremos decir que no importa lo que hagas: responsabilidad penal, intimidación, terror informativo, habrá Todavía habrá un referéndum en la región de Kherson que definirá claramente la región como parte de la Federación Rusa”, dijo Stremousov en un mensaje de video publicado en su canal de Telegram.

Agregó que el referéndum se llevará a cabo próximamente. "Después de que se lleve a cabo el referéndum, seremos [parte de] la Federación Rusa, será otra historia, otro país", dijo el subjefe de la administración militar-civil.

Anteriormente, Stremousov le dijo a TASS que las autoridades de la región de Kherson apoyaron la idea de las autoridades de la región de Zaporozhye de celebrar un referéndum el mismo día. Según él, los preparativos ya están en marcha, en particular, se están preparando las comisiones electorales.


----------



## John Nash (26 Jul 2022)

El Gobierno recorta del 3,5% al 2,7% el crecimiento para 2023 y aprueba un techo de gasto récord


El límite de gasto no financiero alcanza los 198.221 millones, un 1,1% más que este año




elpais.com





Jodiendo a Rusia, los ucronazis vencerán...


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2022)

Verdes y resilientes ,ahora toca tragar


----------



## Argentium (26 Jul 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural en EEUU amplían sus ganancias y suben un 10%*
14:20 || 26/07/2022


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Muy buen consejo ...!!!!!!!!!!!!! Y porque no para eso directamente compras dolares y te dejas de gilipolleces???



Muy sencillo, lo puedes hacer desde el teléfono sin pagar intereses a ningún banco. Y encima lo puedes convertir tanto a euros como a otra cripto cuando quieras. Las conversiones no generan costos, al menos en Binance y CoinBase.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo creo que es un deber moral, acoger a las alemanas entre 18 y 25 años, en nuestros apartamentos al borde del Mediterráneo...para evitar que las manadas de turcochinos en Septiembre...hagan uso y disfrute indiscriminado de ellas cuando se haga de noche y no haya ni luz en Berlín.



El problema es que SIEMPRE allá donde haya una turista ALEMANA o NÓRDICA....

Detenido un joven mientras huía de Madrid tras un presunto abuso sexual a una turista en un hostal de Centro

Que extraño, verdad? Son un imán para este tipo de situaciones


----------



## vil. (26 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo que mas comúnmente hace errar a las personas, LA IDEOLOGIA...
> 
> No hace falta aclarar el odio y desprecio que tenían los nazis por los eslavos y bolcheviques...
> Eso sumado a errores de inteligencia a las estimaciones de blindados que disponian los sovieticos...
> ...



Voy a obviar si es cierta o falsa la grabación... pero es contradictoria en grado sumo...

A ver, si por un lado tenían dudas amplias del poderío militar de los sovíeticos, sin embargo estaba convencido de que se llevaría por delante Rumanía y sus pozos de petroleo... dice que las armas alemanas no están hechas para el invierno y sin embargo se lanza a un ataque a los rusos para salvar esos pozos rumanos y aún cuando consiguiese objetivos muy rápido acabaría luchando como así fue en invierno... luego lo de Finlandia, una demanda sobre un país menor, que además le daba a Alemania un tiempo muy interesante para alcanzar otros objetivos, ¿no lo dejan caer en una negociación con Rusia porque...???

Mi opinión y es mera opinión es que Alemania, Hitler mayormente, se vino abajo con EE.UU.

Los EE.UU. fue en cierto sentido un ejemplo de como hacer las cosas para la Alemania nazi y tenía que ser consciente de que eran INMENSAMENTE poderosos y que si entraban en guerra desde el principio hubiese sido muy complicado para Alemania el resistir, o al menos es lo que ellos creían...

Tenían más temor probablemente a EE.UU. que a los Rusos...

Pero sigo sin tener claro el camino que adoptó Hitler... ya digo mi opinión y creo que los hechos después tal se vieron, hubiese sido el Mediterraneo el terreno adecuado de juego y en el que Alemania hubiese ganado casi sin posibilidades por parte de nadie para impedirlo...

La decisión de romper el pacto... me parece absurdo y me lo parecerá siempre, al menos con la información que yo he tenido hasta el día de hoy...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El problema es que SIEMPRE allá donde haya una turista ALEMANA o NÓRDICA....
> 
> Detenido un joven mientras huía de Madrid tras un presunto abuso sexual a una turista en un hostal de Centro
> 
> Que extraño, verdad? Son un imán para este tipo de situaciones



"Si es que visten como putas" (Mode garrulo @Paco_Iglesias off)


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Cualquiera que se maneje con el sentido común sabe que ninguna economía, a día de hoy, 
puede funcionar con estos precios de la energía, la ¿única? duda que camina por el el alero
es conocer si es debido a la incompetencia contagiosa o si es por una demolición controlada
de la economía mundial y/u occidental. Muchos de los indicios (algo que voy interiorizando)
apuntan a esta segunda.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se haga pajas mentales, la cuestión es mucho mas sencilla, Moscú está a tiro de HIMARS desde la frontera banderastana.



Y por eso toda Ucrania sera desnazificada y desmilitarizada...

Pensar otra cosa seria afirmar que Rusia renuncia al estatus de seguridad que le corresponde como primera potencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Voy a obviar si es cierta o falsa la grabación... pero es contradictoria en grado sumo...
> 
> A ver, si por un lado tenían dudas amplias del poderío militar de los sovíeticos, sin embargo estaba convencido de que se llevaría por delante Rumanía y sus pozos de petroleo... dice que las armas alemanas no están hechas para el invierno y sin embargo se lanza a un ataque a los rusos para salvar esos pozos rumanos y aún cuando consiguiese objetivos muy rápido acabaría luchando como así fue en invierno... luego lo de Finlandia, una demanda sobre un país menor, que además le daba a Alemania un tiempo muy interesante para alcanzar otros objetivos, ¿no lo dejan caer en una negociación con Rusia porque...???
> 
> ...



La única posibilidad que tenia Hitler en la URSS era que el estado soviético colapsase desde dentro, porque la operación Barbarroja era un completo despropósito, lanzaron a todo el ejército al combate incluidas reservas, como en 1914 los guillerminos, el resultado fué patente, el 5 de diciembre estaban frente a Moscú sin reservas, todo el ejército cubriendo la linea del frente y con los panzer sin posibles refuerzos, y para terminar de cagarla, le declaran la guerra a USA, cuando Roosebelt se habia cuidado muy mucho de declararsela a ellos, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Snowball (26 Jul 2022)

*Mind you, Germany’s national strategy depends on being a low-cost industrial producer. Germany has strong tenant protections and has kept renting affordable to help keep labor costs down. Cheap energy has also been important to German competitiveness as well as to the well-being of its citizens.*



There is simply no way LNG will come even close to making up for the shortfall in Russian gas, assuming the EU does not break down and ask Russia to turn on the Nord Stream 2 tap. And even if over time (and it will be a moderately long time), Europe is able to get enough in the way of LNG supply contracts and terminals and tankers lined up, LNG will never be as cheap as the Russian gas it is giving up.







__





The End of Cheap Russian Gas: Turning the Lights Out in Europe | naked capitalism


Be careful what you wish for: Europe is seeing the end of its access to cheap Russian gas.




www.nakedcapitalism.com


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

_*Más de 40 mercenarios, la mayoría de ellos polacos, murieron por un ataque de misiles
de alta precisión desde el aire en el punto de despliegue temporal de las unidades d
Popular de Donetsk.
*_
*Como resultado de los ataques con armas de precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales 
rusas en la zona de Nikolaev, fue eliminada la división de artillería de la 59ª Brigada 
e Infantería Motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuyas pérdidas de personal 
y armamento superaron el 70%....*


----------



## Peineto (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Acabo de oir que hay acuerdo de los menestros de energia europeos para recortar el gasto de gas un 15%.
> 
> Comprad un hornillo y garbanzos para este invierno.



Tengo la ligera impresión de que la ministrada europea no sabe lo que significa a efectos prácticos esa reducción.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La única posibilidad que tenia Hitler en la URSS era que el estado soviético colapsase desde dentro, porque la operación Barbarroja era un completo despropósito, lanzaron a todo el ejército al combate incluidas reservas, como en 1914 los guillerminos, el resultado fué patente, el 5 de diciembre estaban frente a Moscú sin reservas, todo el ejército cubriendo la linea del frente y con los panzer sin posibles refuerzos, y para terminar de cagarla, le declaran la guerra a USA, cuando Roosebelt se habia cuidado muy mucho de declararsela a ellos, un plan sin fisuras.






Y, sin embargó, Stalin tardó en reaccionar porque no podía creerse inmediatamente
que Hitler fuera a exterminar realmente a todo el pueblo soviético. Pasaron algunos
meses antes de que se diera cuenta de que los nazis iban realmente en serio con
el exterminio de los eslavos.Además, por supuesto, porque el Pacto de No Agresión
seguía vigente, y Stalin tuvo que considerar la posibilidad de que Hitler sólo estuviera 
haciendo algún paripé fronterizo para apaciguar a las potencias occidentales.


----------



## Honkler (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Más de 40 mercenarios, la mayoría de ellos polacos, murieron por un ataque de misiles
> de alta precisión desde el aire en el punto de despliegue temporal de las unidades d
> Popular de Donetsk.*_
> 
> ...



Los están cazando como patos


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jul 2022)

Cráteres en el lugar del impacto de los misiles de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en la región de Odessa. Las autoridades ucranianas informan que aviones de combate Su-30 y Su-35 participaron en el ataque utilizando misiles Kh-59. También participó la aviación estratégica atacando objetos con misiles de crucero.

La defensa aérea ucraniana no interceptó ninguno de los misiles y todos lograron sus objetivos.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Nuevos objetivos para los misiles y la artillería rusos: Alemania entrega a Ucrania los MLRS Mars-II prometidos y tres obuses autopropulsados PzH2000

El Ministerio de Defensa alemán hizo el anuncio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Los lazos ruso-turcos se estrechan

El Presidente turco Erdogan visitará Sochi el 5 de agosto.

Los medios de comunicación turcos también informan de que Erdogan ha dicho que Rusia quiere cooperar en la producción de drones Bayraktar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136082
> 
> 
> Cráteres en el lugar del impacto de los misiles de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en la región de Odessa. Las autoridades ucranianas informan que aviones de combate Su-30 y Su-35 participaron en el ataque utilizando misiles Kh-59. También participó la aviación estratégica atacando objetos con misiles de crucero.
> ...



No todo es malo para los ucropitecos, ahora tienen un pozo de agua.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

*El ejército chino no se quedará "de brazos cruzados": Tan Kefei, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa chino*

El comandante militar chino afirmó que, en caso de que la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, visite Taiwán, las fuerzas armadas chinas tomarán medidas enérgicas para impedir la injerencia exterior.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

El Centro de Coordinación Conjunta inicia sus trabajos en Estambul sobre la cuestión de los cereales

Hoy llegará a Estambul un grupo de expertos rusos que comenzará a trabajar en el formato cuadrilateral sobre la cuestión de los cereales, encabezado por el contralmirante Eduard Luyk

Su principal tarea es resolver rápidamente todas las cuestiones para la aplicación práctica del transporte de cereales. Todas las actividades de los representantes están bajo el control especial del Ministerio de Defensa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

La reventa de petróleo ruso por parte de Arabia Saudí está agotando los recursos occidentales









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On July 26, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Seversk; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in Pokrovske;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 26 de julio de 2022







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Seversk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Pokrovske;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Novoluhanske;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la central eléctrica de Vuhlehirska.


----------



## Argentium (26 Jul 2022)

*El gigante energético alemán Uniper recibe aún menos gas ruso después de que Gazprom cortara los flujos a través del gasoducto Nord Stream, la mayor ruta hacia Europa – BBG*
15:50 || 26/07/2022


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a la visita de Schroeder a Moscú para las "conversaciones energéticas", cabe recordar que Schroeder es uno de los principales enlaces entre la Federación Rusa y esa parte del gran capital alemán, que no está interesada en continuar la guerra en Ucrania, debido a los costes prohibitivos que la guerra supone para la industria alemana. Estos mismos círculos presionaron en su día a favor del Nord Stream 2. Por ello, los servicios de Schroeder se pagaron con creces tanto en Rusia como en Alemania.

Es muy natural que la visita de Schroeder a Moscú para las negociaciones energéticas (sin tener en cuenta su contenido real) se vea como un intento del gran capital alemán de reducir los costes actuales mediante acuerdos separatistas con el Kremlin. Este tipo de contactos ya se han producido anteriormente, lo que ha dado lugar a una serie de acusaciones contra Alemania, así como a intentos de "anular" a Schroeder por completo, privando a la gran capital alemana de uno de los principales canales de comunicación informal con las élites político-económicas rusas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Desde el terreno, confirman que el PMC "Wagner" limpió el TPP de Uglegorsk.
Pronto habrá fotos / videos de lugares.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a la visita de Schroeder a Moscú para las "conversaciones energéticas", cabe recordar que Schroeder es uno de los principales enlaces entre la Federación Rusa y esa parte del gran capital alemán, que no está interesada en continuar la guerra en Ucrania, debido a los costes prohibitivos que la guerra supone para la industria alemana. Estos mismos círculos presionaron en su día a favor del Nord Stream 2. Por ello, los servicios de Schroeder se pagaron con creces tanto en Rusia como en Alemania.
> 
> Es muy natural que la visita de Schroeder a Moscú para las negociaciones energéticas (sin tener en cuenta su contenido real) se vea como un intento del gran capital alemán de reducir los costes actuales mediante acuerdos separatistas con el Kremlin. Este tipo de contactos ya se han producido anteriormente, lo que ha dado lugar a una serie de acusaciones contra Alemania, así como a intentos de "anular" a Schroeder por completo, privando a la gran capital alemana de uno de los principales canales de comunicación informal con las élites político-económicas rusas.
> 
> ...



Los anglos son mucho de accidentes y atentados terroristas como herramienta de lo que ellos entienden como negociación. Si trabajara en una de esas corporaciones, aún de señora de la limpieza, me agenciaría uno de esos chalecos protectores que tanto le gustan a Aynrandiano.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Hay 7 proyectos que Rusia debe llevar a cabo en el espacio exterior si quiere reclamar un papel principal como líder de la humanidad en la exploración espacial.
1. Remolcador espacial de propulsión nuclear - planetario
2. Estación espacial de servicio nacional en interés de la seguridad nacional + nuevos cohetes, incluidos los superpesados
3. La Estación Espacial Internacional, pero no en el formato de la ISS con la NASA, sino para toda la humanidad que desee convertirse en nuestros socios en este proyecto. Es decir, una estación espacial que pueda emplear al menos a 50 personas en órbita...
4. Actualizar el sistema de satélites Gonets al menos al nivel del sistema de satélites Iridium
5. Modernización del sistema GLONASS
6. Creación de la constelación de multisatélites Sphere
7. Desarrollo por fases del programa lunar
Si Borisov arranca todo esto desde un punto muerto o le da impulso, tendremos una buena reserva para el liderazgo en la carrera espacial en los próximos 50 años. Y entonces tal vez llegue a los cohetes de una sola etapa...









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Another Missile Attack On Ukrainian Forces In Konstantinovka Leaves Dozens Of Foreigners Killed


The Russian military has recently intensified missile strikes on the Ukrainian military positions in the town of Konstantinovka in the...




southfront.org


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hay 7 proyectos que Rusia debe llevar a cabo en el espacio exterior si quiere reclamar un papel principal como líder de la humanidad en la exploración espacial.
> 1. Remolcador espacial de propulsión nuclear - planetario
> 2. Estación espacial de servicio nacional en interés de la seguridad nacional + nuevos cohetes, incluidos los superpesados
> 3. La Estación Espacial Internacional, pero no en el formato de la ISS con la NASA, sino para toda la humanidad que desee convertirse en nuestros socios en este proyecto. Es decir, una estación espacial que pueda emplear al menos a 50 personas en órbita...
> ...



Y la torsión, no nos olvidemos de la torsión.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se haga pajas mentales, la cuestión es mucho mas sencilla, Moscú está a tiro de HIMARS desde la frontera banderastana.



Zhu De, estamos diciendo lo mismo, pero yo uso otro lenguaje.


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop dejó al descubierto que Hitler más que un loco chiflado y sin sentido común era un estadista que había estado jugando con los ingleses y los americanos, pero cuya finalidad última era "su Alemania"... lo que jamás he llegado a entender es cómo consiguieron que Hitler que de haberse apoyado en Mussolini y lanzado a por el Mediterraneo, cerrando Suez y Gibraltar, junto con todo el tránsito marítimo a través de sus U-boots en dicho mar, se fuese a por Rusia; renunciando a la entrada en MEDIO ORIENTE de modo casi inevitable y conquistando con poco esfuerzo el norte de Africa y probablemente casi toda ella en un término de tiempo no muy amplio...
> 
> Con la perspectiva del sentido común es casi imposible entender el porqué Alemania y Hitler tras el brillante acuerdo con los rusos renuncian a lo que estos acuerdos suponían...
> 
> ...



Era un d


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dice Reuters de fuentes ukras... Ah, vale.


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jul 2022)

ANECDOTA VERIDICA....
Hace anos , 1998 para ser exactos , el clapham vivia en Madrid .
Un dia , decidio contratar CANAL + . Como el coste del servicio no era barato , habia que " amortizarlo " asi que el clapham se acostaba a las mil y quinientas . De pronto , el clapham se volvio un adicto al susodicho invento . Un dia , no habia senal ....
Le cortaron el servicio por falta de pago . El clapham habia cambiado de banco y olvido actualizar la domiciliacion bancaria
No hubo aviso del tipo , oiga Vd , le damos 3 dias para que pague . NO , cortaron y ya .
El clapham cogio un cabreo que mas nunca en su punetera vida ha contratado television de pago .
Se puede vivir sin CANAL + ? . Pues si . Porque Canal + no es un bien imprescindible sin el cual no se puede vivir .
En 2008 , cuando estallo la crisis y el negocio comenzo a resentirse el clapham cogio un boli y comenzo a recortar gastos " superfluos
se acabo ir a desayunar y almorzar a la cafeteria de enfrente , comprar ropa , ir al Teatro , nah ..." occidentalidades "
Los ingresos habian caido a la mitad , pero como los gastos tambien habian caido a la mitad pues el barco se mantenia a flote ( es un simil , joer ) La tarjeta de credito de la Caixa sin usar
Luego el clapham se cambio de piso ( de Goya , se fue a Gran Via ) 250 euros menos de alquiler al mes ( ahorro anual 3000 )
Cual es tu punto , clapham ?  Pues que Rusia puede vivir sin CANAL + , sin comprar en Zara , sin desayunar en la cafeteria de enfrente , sin ir al Teatro , sin coger taxi , sin comprar marcas ...y mantenerse " a flote "
Cuando el clapham se fue a London y comenzo a ganar el triple de lo que ganaba en Madrid ya se habia acostumbrado a la " austeridad "
asi que no hizo gastos , mantuvo su economia de crisis gastando lo minimo , lo que le permitio ahorrar una pasta e invertir .
Occidente esta obnubilado . Los britanicos creen que aun viven en tiempos de Jorge V o en tiempos de Wellington .
Los franceses anoran Napoleon , los italianos sienten nostalgia del Cesar y los alemanes de Barbarroja .
Los turcos quieren volver a los tiempos de Suleiman el Magnifico . La globalizacion esta muerta , kaput ...la nostalgia por las glorias pasadas es reflejo de que la globalizacion ha fracasado . Las elites lo han intentado , pero cada pais se siente superior al vecino .
Ya lo dijo el clapham : La guerra en Ucrania es la primera gran batalla contra el globalismo mundial .
Rusia se va , adios au revoir ...del mundo y la " desconexion " sera total . La influencia de Occidente en Rusia es cero . El pajaro se fue
Rusia sera el primer territorio desglobalizado del mundo y el unico con enchufe electrico tipo " P "
Y aqui el clapham se desperto .


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se haga pajas mentales, la cuestión es mucho mas sencilla, Moscú está a tiro de HIMARS desde la frontera banderastana.



Hablo de memoria pero el alcance máximo de los HIMARS es de 300 km. Moscú está a 500 km más o menos de la frontera con Ucrania. Y los estadounidenses han pasado HIMARS con un alcance limitado. A 80 km, creo


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los viajes y discursos que Blinken hizo por Europa, ya marcaron cual sería el modus operandi de Biden
> en la guerra de baja intensidad contra Rusia y China: EE.UU. están ahora "retrocediendo" en las zonas
> limítrofes de las esferas de influencia de estos dos países y movilizando a sus provincias para mantener
> las posiciones mientras tanto. Esto puede traducirse ,o no, en una táctica permanente (es decir, ofensiva),
> ...



Siempre recuerdo que Orwell para referirse a Europa y Asia, hablaba siempre de Eurasia. Oceanía -América- a veces estaba en guerra con Eurasia.
Luego estaba Asia del oriente -China- y territorio en disputa, parte de África.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Le agradezco mucho su comprensión, me hubiese entristecido lo contrario y me habría sentido culpable por mi ánimo de contienda. Sólo quiero puntualizar algo sobre las religiones/creencias y sobre las ideologías. No solo las primeras han sido usadas por siglos y en todo el orbe para llevar a los pueblos a guerras incluso fraticidas, también ha sucedido lo propio con las ideologías. Esto es innegable. Lo que creo que le falta por admitir a usted, es este punto en lo tocante a su propia ideología. A mi me duele que el cristianismo haya sido usado para obrar el mal, es algo que me avergüenza, pero no lo niego.
> 
> Mire, el mundo funcionaría mejor si siempre mirásemos, todos, al otro como persona. Entendiendo que en eso somos todos iguales. Todos sentimos dolor y placer, pesar y alegría, esperanza o abatimiento. Queremos a nuestros familiares y a nuestros amigos y nos esforzamos por alcanzar la felicidad, siendo pocos los que buscan hacer el mal a los demás. Y pienso que deberíamos construir nuestras sociedades en base a esas realidades humanas, pero siempre se opone el interés, la competencia entre los hombres. Desgraciadamente, el beneficio de unos es la pérdida de otros, como en el poker.
> 
> ¿Acaso conseguiremos algún día crear un movimiento internacional que se base en esas cosas tan reales y válidas? sería la paz en todo el orbe lo que reinaría. Ojala.



Acepto que cuando me haga comunista por decisión o por obligación, como dice el compañero ZHU, criticaré mi ideología. Mientras tanto puedo decir que el comunismo aplicado tiene sus luces y sus sombras pero, en mi opinión, ha tenido un impacto brutal sobre la mejora en las condiciones de vida de los más necesitados. En la URSS los comunistas dieron de comer a muchos millones de personas, no sólo eso, sanidad, educación y por lo tanto proyectos de vida dignos. Para las sombras ya le espero a usted para que me de sus argumentos, que los leeré gustosamente. Un saludo


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Ucrania pedirá a EE.UU. un préstamo de gas para la temporada de calefacción - Primer Ministro Denis Shmygal









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (26 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y hay alguna válvula que pueda regular la presión desde Ucrania?¿Reciben gas los ucranianos o son de los que no pagan?. Por preguntar, nada más...


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> sin coñas...
> a mi me parece una estrategia alemana, para no tener "más remedio" de abrir el nS 2.
> 
> le dan mil vueltas al tema.. ponen a todos de los nervios, tanto histerísmo... al final en octurbre/noviembre darán esa solución y todo solucionado.
> ...



No te crees que se suiciden tan alegremente hoy, pero seguro que sabes que ya lo hicieron en el pasado, de 1939 a 1945, esperando la victoria final como la esperan ahora.

Alemania está en modo guerra, cosa que en países latinos como España no se entiende muy bien, no somos sociedades que entiendan la lógica del "modo guerra" como se entiende en las sociedades germánicas, en los territorios "bárbaros".

Ese modo guerra a nosotros nos parece erróneo y suicida, pero es que para ganar la guerra hay que arriesgar, y hay que estar realmente dispuesto a aceptar sacrificios y penalidades sin cuento.

Los alemanes están ya en ese modo, y llaman a filas a países que consideran de su feudo como España. Esperemos que Antonio sea tan listo como lo fué Francisco y se invente una "División Azul" para contentarlos sin involucrarse mucho.


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Rusia abandonará la colaboración con la ISS a partir del 2024, fecha en la que iniciará la construcción de la nueva estacion espacial rusa.



Hace la porra de años, leí la segunda parte de 2001, Me llamó la atención, sonaba extraño, que en la carrera hacia Júpiter estuvieran también los chinos - Tsien, se llamaba su nave-, pues bien, lo que ha cambiado todo. Los chinos ya tienen su propia estación puesta en órbita y ensamblada en tiempo record, en un pis pas. Y ahora los rusos.
Quien no quiera ver lo que esta pasando es que está ciego. Y no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
En el hilo chusco hay un buen plantel de ellos.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siempre recuerdo que Orwell para referirse a Europa y Asia, hablaba siempre de Eurasia. Oceanía -América- a veces estaba en guerra con Eurasia.
> Luego estaba Asia del oriente -China- y territorio en disputa, parte de África.



Todos los territorios limítrofes eran territorios en disputa, no sólo África, también el Sudeste Asiático, el Asia Central y el Oriente Próximo.

Hay una cosa en Orwell, que es incluir a la Península Ibérica en Eurasia, cuando la lógica dicta que al igual que las Islas Británicas la Península Ibérica debería ser parte de Oceanía, y que se explica porque Orwell a pesar de ser el brillante intelectual que era no estaba libre de los prejuicios propios de un británico de su época. O al menos si él ya estaba libre de esos prejuicios, pero sabía que muchos de sus lectores no lo estaban.


----------



## Malevich (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siempre recuerdo que Orwell para referirse a Europa y Asia, hablaba siempre de Eurasia. Oceanía -América- a veces estaba en guerra con Eurasia.
> Luego estaba Asia del oriente -China- y territorio en disputa, parte de África.



Oceanía era America más Inglaterra..


----------



## Malevich (26 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No te crees que se suiciden tan alegremente hoy, pero seguro que sabes que ya lo hicieron en el pasado, de 1939 a 1945, esperando la victoria final como la esperan ahora.
> 
> Alemania está en modo guerra, cosa que en países latinos como España no se entiende muy bien, no somos sociedades que entiendan la lógica del "modo guerra" como se entiende en las sociedades germánicas, en los territorios "bárbaros".
> 
> ...



Vengo de pasar unos días en Múnich y de modo guerra al menos en la vida cotidiana no se ve. Eso sí, banderas arco iris y de Ucrania por todas partes que no falten. 
En el hotel dejaban el aire en la habitación todo el día con unos 26 grados de máxima, tampoco les vi muy histéricos ahorrando energía...


----------



## risto mejido (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los anglos son mucho de accidentes y atentados terroristas como herramienta de lo que ellos entienden como negociación. Si trabajara en una de esas corporaciones, aún de señora de la limpieza, me agenciaría uno de esos chalecos protectores que tanto le gustan a Aynrandiano.



que se ande con cuidado, con el presidente de total lo hicieron muy fino y nadie en ese momento sospecho, aqui en burbuja tampoco hubo muchas voces pero yo lo tuve claro , era prorruso total nunca mejor dicho









Muere el presidente de Total en un accidente aéreo en Moscú


La empresa petroquímica francesa Total ha confirmado el fallecimiento de su presidente, Christophe de Margerie, en un accidente de avión en el aeropuerto internacional de Vnukovo, en Moscú. La compañía ha comunicado que el consejo se reunirá "lo antes posible".



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> que se ande con cuidado, con el presidente de total lo hicieron muy fino y nadie en ese momento sospecho, aqui en burbuja tampoco hubo muchas voces pero yo lo tuve claro , era prorruso total nunca mejor dicho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Casualidades" que gente influyente y que de alguna forma molesta a los de las sombras acaben muriendo en accidentes de avión, estadísticamente el medio de transporte más seguro


----------



## Snowball (26 Jul 2022)

*Sergei Lavrov said on Wednesday that Russia’s goals were more ambitious than Moscow had declared at the start of the war in February, when it claimed its goal was to "liberate" the eastern Donbas border region. Moscow’s war aims now extend to the provinces of Kherson and Zaporizhzhia in southern Ukraine, which are mostly occupied by Russian forces, Lavrov said*.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hablo de memoria pero el alcance máximo de los HIMARS es de 300 km. Moscú está a 500 km más o menos de la frontera con Ucrania. Y los estadounidenses han pasado HIMARS con un alcance limitado. A 80 km, creo



Alcance limitado no, es el alcance máximo del cohete HIMARS, un cohete y un alcance más bien mediocres, y con una cabeza de guerra mediocre, capaz únicamente de hacer agujeros en el asfalto de un puente, por ejemplo, sin amenazar lo más mínimo su estructura. 

Otra cosa es la versión con un proyectil único, que ocupa el mismo espacio que los 6 cohetes normales, y que se acerca a las prestaciones de los sistemas rusos equivalentes. Sólo se acerca, aunque queda muy por debajo de sistemas como el "Iskander".


----------



## risto mejido (26 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> "Casualidades" que gente influyente y que de alguna forma molesta a los de las sombras acaben muriendo en accidentes de avión, estadísticamente el medio de transporte más seguro



y es que ademas fue con una quitanieves que bajo ningun otro concepto tendria que haber estado alli en ese momento y el tio iba con avion privado seguridad, pero se lo hicieron, fue un tio que dijo que total nunca acataria las sanciones a rusia, pues toma , a criar malvas


----------



## Snowball (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> que se ande con cuidado, con el presidente de total lo hicieron muy fino y nadie en ese momento sospecho, aqui en burbuja tampoco hubo muchas voces pero yo lo tuve claro , era prorruso total nunca mejor dicho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras no derriben edificios enteros como hicieron con el de Akamai.








Danny Lewin, el genio víctima del 11-S que impidió el colapso de internet


Estudiante del MIT, víctima mortal del 11-S, ideó junto a su mentor un modo de acelerar la red en los 90. Ahora su nombre ha entrado en el National Inventors Hall of Fame en EEUU por su trabajo pionero




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Muy revelador: el senador republicano Mike Waltz, de vuelta de Kiev, declaró literalmente lo siguiente: "Zelensky siente que está perdiendo poco a poco. El gobierno de Biden le está ayudando básicamente a pagar la soga de la horca".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación turcos afirman que Putin y Erdogan discutieron la posibilidad de establecer la instalación de producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bajraktar en Rusia durante una reunión en Teherán. La parte rusa no ha confirmado esta información.

No cabe duda de que Turquía podría estar involucrada en algo similar, dado el carácter multivectorial de nuestro "amigo Recep". Otra cuestión es si Rusia necesita una planta de este tipo, sobre todo si hay motivos para los rumores de que existe un acuerdo con los iraníes para establecer una empresa conjunta que produzca vehículos aéreos no tripulados en Rusia. Bueno, excepto para incendiar Occidente y Ucrania. Aunque, por supuesto, los Bairakatar serán útiles en la economía, a pesar de que los SAM rusos son el líder mundial en la destrucción de BairakTars en diferentes teatros de guerra.

Además, está el problema de los componentes para el Bayraktar, una parte sustancial de los cuales proviene de otros países de la OTAN; los turcos no pueden proporcionar un ciclo cerrado de producción de componentes. A diferencia de Irán, que ofrece un producto acabado independiente de las sanciones.
Me cuesta imaginar la reacción de Erdogan al comprar componentes de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de los países de la OTAN y llevarlos a Rusia para ensamblar los vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Esa es una megazraida...

De todos modos, veremos si las declaraciones turcas tienen alguna base fáctica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (26 Jul 2022)

UK confisca y congela el dinero al periodista GRAHAM PHILLIPS.

PIRATAS Y COMUNISTAS!!!!



So, on the way to Severodonetsk today to check on the situation there, it came to my attention that i'd been put on the UK government sanctions list, and all my assets frozen - ie money all confiscated.

What to say about this. Well in the first place, my thoughts are with Severodonetsk, and will soon be arranging another humanitarian aid distribution there, at this difficult time where the will of the people has been achieved, but there is also the aftermath the war it took for that to happen.

As for the situation with the UK, well to quote a certain tennis player, you cannot be serious, right? So all my assets have been frozen, and i've been slandered on a state level by the British government without any notification, without any opportunity to defend myself. No official charges against me, not even any actual accusations against me. Just that.... the British government don't like my work. And for that they can seize my bank accounts from me, for starters, as other machinations are doubtless afoot.

So, now we know, the UK government don't need to present any actual charges against you, don't need to give you any notification, or opportunity to defend yourself against their non-charges. They just need to not like your work, slander you, and steal your money. So at least we know what we're dealing with here.

Banana republics are looking on at the UK just now as the British government sanctions one of their own citizens because they don't like his work, and just .... #facepalm .

As for me, I crack on with my work here, showing the truth from Donbass. Love, and best wishes to you, from Lugansk, and thank you for all your messages and support!

When my work here is done, i'll return home to the UK, and if there are any real charges against me, let's have them, rather than this... cowardly slander and sanctions from scoundrel politicians.

Remember, who has truth on their side, that person is stronger...


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

*Las sanciones perjudican más a Occidente que a Rusia - The National Interest*

Este es el título de un artículo de una revista conservadora estadounidense. La publicación informa de que Rusia no sólo no sufre "las sanciones económicas más brutales de la historia", sino que, por el contrario, obtiene beneficios sin precedentes de la escasez de energía creada artificialmente. "Occidente cometió un gran error en su estrategia", concluye el autor del artículo.

A modo de ejemplo, se dan los datos: "Sólo en los tres primeros meses de la operación especial, Rusia ganó 100.000 millones de dólares con la venta de petróleo, gas y carbón. La intención era que Occidente ayudara a Ucrania a ganar la guerra. Y aunque el resultado en términos militares aún no está claro, económicamente Rusia no ha sufrido en absoluto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

*Clave del comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:*

▪ Varios medios de comunicación extranjeros están difundiendo información inexacta sobre las supuestas actividades de movilización;
▪ Sólo una parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas participa en la operación militar especial, el tamaño de la agrupación es suficiente para realizar las tareas establecidas por el Comandante Supremo en Jefe;
▪ No se ha cancelado ninguna de las actividades de entrenamiento operativo y de combate del Ministerio de Defensa en aras de la operación militar especial.
▪ El ejercicio estratégico de mando y personal Vostok se celebrará del 30 de agosto al 5 de septiembre. Las acciones prácticas de las tropas tendrán lugar en 13 polígonos del Distrito Militar del Este.
▪ El ejercicio se centrará en el uso de agrupaciones de fuerzas para garantizar la seguridad militar en la región oriental;









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Oceanía era America más Inglaterra..



Es lo que digo, que debería ser América más Islas Británicas más Península Ibérica. Pero Orwell se autocensuró en cierto modo.

Le pudo el antiespañolismo propio de todo inglés de educación protestante. Como va ir en el mismo bando España que Inglaterra, imposible.

Estoy convencido que de haber sido la Península Ibérica sólo Portugal, sin España, la hubiera metido en Oceanía. Pero convencido absolutamente al 100%.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

*Liberación de Pokrovske y Uglegorsk TPP*

Las fuerzas aliadas continúan su ofensiva sobre Artemivsk (Bakhmut). Esta ciudad no sólo es crucial para toda la línea de defensa ucraniana de Seversk-Artemivsk, sino que también hará retroceder en gran medida el alcance de los HIMARS. Es desde la zona de Artemivsk que el enemigo ataca las ciudades del Donbass. Ꙃaustavnyy









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vengo de pasar unos días en Múnich y de modo guerra al menos en la vida cotidiana no se ve. Eso sí, banderas arco iris y de Ucrania por todas partes que no falten.
> En el hotel dejaban el aire en la habitación todo el día con unos 26 grados de máxima, tampoco les vi muy histéricos ahorrando energía...


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os lo pego también aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y hay alguna válvula que pueda regular la presión desde Ucrania?¿Reciben gas los ucranianos o son de los que no pagan?. Por preguntar, nada más...



Todo el sistema debe de estar coordinado, las turbinas pueden dar una presión que los gaseoductos no aguanten aunque la rotura entonces se produciría cerca o al lado de la turbina.

Puede pasar que algún sector del gaseoducto este en mal estado (muy raro) y soporte una presión menor entonces en ese sector se produciría la rotura.

Cerrar válvula o intentar regular el flujo de gas lejos de la turbina puede provocar una sobrepresión que dañaría la tubería, la presión del gas se regula justo a la salida de la turbina, puede que sea una advertencia a los ucranianos para que no cierren la válvulas de paso.

Nota: No se de gaseoductos pero si de mecánica de fluidos y el gas es un fluido.


----------



## lapetus (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia puede vivir sin CANAL + , sin comprar en Zara , sin desayunar en la cafeteria de enfrente , sin ir al Teatro , sin coger taxi , sin comprar marcas ...y mantenerse " a flote "



Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El gigante energético alemán Uniper recibe aún menos gas ruso después de que Gazprom cortara los flujos a través del gasoducto Nord Stream, la mayor ruta hacia Europa – BBG*
> 15:50 || 26/07/2022



Uniper está en Default y lo va a tener que comprar el estado alemán


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Jul 2022)

A ver quien echa una mano para levantar la cuenta que el pajarraco ha censurado


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los nacionalistas catalanes jamás aceptarán un acuerdo. Siempre pedirían más. Por eso tampoco se independizarán jamás. Ya lo decía Ortega, "no se resuelve, se sobrelleva".
> Suárez ofreció un concierto parecido al Vasco y Pujol lo rechazó..... Es mucho más cómodo que el estado central te cubra los deficits y que te rescate hasta a las farmacias, robar a manos llenas con el 3% y por supuesto usar el comodín "Espanya ens roba" cuando toca.....



Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.



Ya, y acabar con los mismos problemas que zentropa y sus miles de países inventados para mayor gloria de los anglos y caciques locales.


----------



## Expected (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.



Y alguien nos va a contar alguna vez esas reuniones bilaterales entre Rusia y los indepes de qué iban?.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Un comentario en MoA que tiene sus cojeras interesantes para desbrozar:

*¿Será que hay un plan detrás del aparentemente insensato acto de suicidio económico
que está cometiendo Europa, en primer lugar Alemania? Un plan por parte del Imperio 
Americano en esta línea:*
_*
1) Crear una nueva Gran Depresión
2) Apoyar a un nuevo Hitler en Alemania, financiarlo como sea necesario
3) Continuar con la caca de Putin, ¡todo es culpa suya!
4) Tomar lo que queda de la economía europea y americana y convertirla en una economía
de guerra. Fabricar un montón de armas.
5) Organizar un evento de falsa bandera. Putin lo hizo. Ya está en marcha.
6) Lanzar Barbarroja 2.0
7) Europa y Rusia se destruyen mutuamente. Rusia no tiene más remedio que aceptar
los préstamos del FMI para reconstruir el país a costa de la soberanía*_
*8) El Imperio acoge a Rusia como su nueva colonia*


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación turcos afirman que Putin y Erdogan discutieron la posibilidad de establecer la instalación de producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bajraktar en Rusia durante una reunión en Teherán. La parte rusa no ha confirmado esta información.
> 
> No cabe duda de que Turquía podría estar involucrada en algo similar, dado el carácter multivectorial de nuestro "amigo Recep". Otra cuestión es si Rusia necesita una planta de este tipo, sobre todo si hay motivos para los rumores de que existe un acuerdo con los iraníes para establecer una empresa conjunta que produzca vehículos aéreos no tripulados en Rusia. Bueno, excepto para incendiar Occidente y Ucrania. Aunque, por supuesto, los Bairakatar serán útiles en la economía, a pesar de que los SAM rusos son el líder mundial en la destrucción de BairakTars en diferentes teatros de guerra.
> 
> ...



Que si chinos, que si iraníes, que si turcos...Todos quieren vender sus barras, oigan.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya, y acabar con los mismos problemas que zentropa y sus miles de países inventados para mayor gloria de los anglos y caciques locales.



¿Sólo de los anglos? ¿de los alemanes no?.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y alguien nos va a contar alguna vez esas reuniones bilaterales entre Rusia y los indepes de qué iban?.



Humo, posiblemente se quemó alguno de los clubes de marihuana de Parchelona y se les subió a la cabeza.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.



Igual de golfos y ladrones que la oligarquía madrileña.

Es una pelea de oligarquías por repartirse la tarta llamada España.


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y alguien nos va a contar alguna vez esas reuniones bilaterales entre Rusia y los indepes de qué iban?.



No tengo ni idea, la parte catalana unos traidores de manual, nada que no esté demostrado en los últimos siglos, los rusos, pues van a lo suyo, como buen Imperio a sus cositas.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Sólo de los anglos? ¿de los alemanes no?.



Esos no se enteran de nada, un día quieren ser un imperio y al siguiente quieren ser una mancomunidad. Cosas de tantos duques y barones con derechos de pernada.


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ya, y acabar con los mismos problemas que zentropa y sus miles de países inventados para mayor gloria de los anglos y caciques locales.



Ya, pero donde va España, con esa Mancha de hijos de puta, con suerte harían auto limpieza, y la Legión desfilaria triunfal por el centro de Barcelona, cosa, que creo que hace tiempo que no sucede.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> y es que ademas fue con una quitanieves que bajo ningun otro concepto tendria que haber estado alli en ese momento y el tio iba con avion privado seguridad, pero se lo hicieron, fue un tio que dijo que total nunca acataria las sanciones a rusia, pues toma , a criar malvas



Le hicieron un Enrico Matei, anda que no son diligentes cuando alguien se tiene que caer con el avión.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
> ¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
> Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
> En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.



Ya harán un tiktok o se quejarán en alguna red social cualquiera.

También tienen la opción, como siempre, de que al ser pijos y con pasta puedan conseguirlo en San Petersburgo o viajar periódicamente o directamente mudarse a la City o España y que les congelen las cuentas.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

"Papá, ¿por qué hace tanto frío en nuestra casa?"
"Porque hemos impuesto sanciones".
"¿Por qué?"
"Para que les vaya mal a los rusos".
"Papá, ¿somos rusos?"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
> ¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
> Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
> En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.



Se van a Sanghay que allí hay de todo, ,hasta Luis Vuitoon de los huevos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Una anciana que vivía sola y que no podía pagar la electricidad muere en un incendio
provocado por una vela. El próximo invierno podríamos ver una epidemia de este tipo
en el "brillante futuro" de Europa.









Fallece una anciana a la que habían cortado la luz, por un incendio con una vela


Una anciana que vivía sola en la céntrica calle Santa Anna de Reus falleció en la madrugada de ayer a consecuencia de la inhalación de gases tóxicos tras un incendio provocado por



www.elmundo.es


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Ya, pero donde va España, con esa Mancha de hijos de puta, con suerte harían auto limpieza, y la Legión desfilaria triunfal por el centro de Barcelona, cosa, que creo que hace tiempo que no sucede.



Harán lo que se les diga, como siempre han hecho sin rechistar.


----------



## Ramonmo (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.



Estar en la alternativa unidad/independencia es hacer el juego a los independentistas catalanes, al limitar el campo de posibilidades a su favor. La alternativa que hay que barajar es unidad/desaparición de Cataluña. O sea, jugar con la posibilidad de que el territorio catalán sea repartido entre las regiones limítrofes (por ejemplo) de tal manera que al mirar un mapa no aparezca la palabra Cataluña.

Es que parece que Cataluña fuera un ente sagrado que ha de perdurar en una forma u otra por los siglos de los siglos. No hace falta decir que los catalufos no consideran España de esa manera.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una anciana que vivía sola y que no podía pagar la electricidad muere en un incendio
> provocado por una vela. El próximo invierno podríamos ver una epidemia de este tipo
> en el "brillante futuro" de Europa.
> 
> ...



Me ha venido a la mente Luces de Bohemia y la famosa escena del callejón del Gato.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Hungría no apoya el acuerdo de la UE sobre la reducción del consumo de gas


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, la parte catalana unos traidores de manual, nada que no esté demostrado en los últimos siglos, los rusos, pues van a lo suyo, como buen Imperio a sus cositas.



Traidores totales al estilo Judas, el que después de acudir a los romanos para traicionar a Jesucristo, estos le respondieron con el "Roma no paga traidores".

Pues la respuesta a estos nazis, digan lo que digan los medios de desinformación, siempre fué:

*Moscú no paga traidores.*


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Los precios de la gasolina en la UE y los EE.UU. en julio de 2022


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una anciana que vivía sola y que no podía pagar la electricidad muere en un incendio
> provocado por una vela. El próximo invierno podríamos ver una epidemia de este tipo
> en el "brillante futuro" de Europa.
> 
> ...



COÑO, un WIN-WIN menuda pasta se acaba de ahorrar la caja de la seguridad social.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Jul 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Estar en la alternativa unidad/independencia es hacer el juego a los independentistas catalanes, al limitar el campo de posibilidades a su favor. La alternativa que hay que barajar es unidad/desaparición de Cataluña. O sea, jugar con la posibilidad de que el territorio catalán sea repartido entre las regiones limítrofes (por ejemplo) de tal manera que al mirar un mapa no aparezca la palabra Cataluña.
> 
> Es que parece que Cataluña fuera un ente sagrado que ha de perdurar en una forma u otra por los siglos de los siglos. No hace falta decir que los catalufos no consideran España de esa manera.



Pues tan sagrado y eterno como el Imperio Español o la misma España.
Ya verás cuando caiga el meteorito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

Con mucha probabilidad mañana se reducirá el NordStream1 al 20%

Welt.de


----------



## Magick (26 Jul 2022)

*Parece que casi todo el mando de la 28a brigada mecanizada separada ucraniana que lleva el nombre de los Caballeros de la Campaña de Invierno fue destruido por el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en la región de Nikolaev.

Hoy, en la Academia Militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Odesa, junto con el comandante de esta brigada, el coronel Vitaly Gulyaev, se enterraron otros tres tenientes coroneles de la misma unidad: Alexander Daineko, Valentin Sergienko y Vitaly Bondarev.
*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Traidores totales al estilo Judas, el que después de acudir a los romanos para traicionar a Jesucristo, estos le respondieron con el "Roma no paga traidores".
> 
> Pues la respuesta a estos nazis, digan lo que digan los medios de desinformación, siempre fué:
> 
> *Moscú no paga traidores.*



Eso fue Viriato.Judas se ganó sus 30 monedas de Ag


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Igual de golfos y ladrones que la oligarquía madrileña.
> 
> Es una pelea de oligarquías por repartirse la tarta llamada España.



Vale, pero estos no son traidores, ni independentistas, por lo menos que sepamos.


----------



## kerevienteya (26 Jul 2022)

#exclusivo
Como resultado de un ataque preciso de la artillería rusa, el área de N. p. Lepetikha, durante el período de trabajo en la fortaleza, fue destruido el subcomandante de brigada de la brigada 63 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quien ordenó el bombardeo de la población civil en la aldea. Rakovka, donde militantes ucranianos destruyeron una escuela, un club, una tienda y dos edificios residenciales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

Lavrov pide la reforma del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ya que países Asiáticos, Africanos y latinoamericanos no están bien representados


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jul 2022)

Fuentes rusas informan que Uglegorsk quedó bajo el control de Wagner PMC


----------



## Como El Agua (26 Jul 2022)

El senador republicano Mike Waltz, al regresar de Kiev: “Zelensky siente que está perdiendo lentamente. La administración de Biden básicamente lo está ayudando a pagar la soga de la horca".


----------



## Como El Agua (26 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fuentes rusas informan que Uglegorsk quedó bajo el control de Wagner PMC



En la red hay imágenes del grupo Wagner en la central térmica.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Ya, pero donde va España, con esa Mancha de hijos de puta, con suerte harían auto limpieza, y la Legión desfilaria triunfal por el centro de Barcelona, cosa, que creo que hace tiempo que no sucede.





Ramonmo dijo:


> Estar en la alternativa unidad/independencia es hacer el juego a los independentistas catalanes, al limitar el campo de posibilidades a su favor. La alternativa que hay que barajar es unidad/desaparición de Cataluña. O sea, jugar con la posibilidad de que el territorio catalán sea repartido entre las regiones limítrofes (por ejemplo) de tal manera que al mirar un mapa no aparezca la palabra Cataluña.
> 
> Es que parece que Cataluña fuera un ente sagrado que ha de perdurar en una forma u otra por los siglos de los siglos. No hace falta decir que los catalufos no consideran España de esa manera.



*Off-topic*









Barcelona, ciudad de barricadas: más de 200 años de revueltas en la capital catalana


Durante siglos, la urbe ha destacado por los tumultos y alzamientos ciudadanos de manera cíclica




www.eldiario.es




...
En 1873, el teórico del comunismo Friedrich Engels dijo de Barcelona que era la ciudad “cuya historia registra más luchas de barricadas que ninguna otra villa del mundo”. 130 años después, *el presidente de EE. UU. George Bush respondió a la masiva manifestación contra la guerra de Irak que hubo en la capital catalana: “Nadie puede permitir que su política esté determinada por el número de gente que se manifiesta en Barcelona”*
...



Mira, esa fachetadas que proclamáis son los que dan alas al independentismo, seguid así y quizá Catalunya se una a los BRICS+


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

La fábrica de Melitopol vuelve a fabricar componentes para maquinaria agrícola. La puesta en marcha de instalaciones de producción locales es uno de los elementos más importantes para restablecer la vida normal en los territorios liberados. Igualmente importante es la cuestión del aumento de los salarios y el nivel de seguridad social de los trabajadores









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trilobite (26 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> El senador republicano Mike Waltz, al regresar de Kiev: “Zelensky siente que está perdiendo lentamente. La administración de Biden básicamente lo está ayudando a pagar la soga de la horca".



"_Zelenskyy feels like he is losing slowly, that the Biden administration is basically helping him play for a tie."_

Jugar por un empate. Si se prefiere, por una corbata. Pero creo que empate tiene más sentido.

No cuesta nada traducir bien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

4 Eurofighter alemanes viajarán mañana a Estonia en misión de policía aérea.

Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Trilobite dijo:


> "_Zelenskyy feels like he is losing slowly, that the Biden administration is basically helping him play for a tie."_
> 
> Jugar por un empate. Si se prefiere, por una corbata. Pero creo que empate tiene más sentido.
> 
> No cuesta nada traducir bien.



Tie también es empate o tablas. Lo de empate supongo que es porque también se puede traducir como nudo o lazo, o atadura y compromiso.


----------



## Harman (26 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania tiene entre 3 y 6 semanas para recuperar los territorios capturados por Rusia - El payaso jefe de Kiev ha hecho otra hilarante declaración*

"Este periodo es crucial porque a medida que se acerca el invierno, las temperaturas más frías y las duras condiciones ralentizarán los combates, lo que beneficia a Rusia. Por ello, Ucrania pide a Estados Unidos que le proporcione ayuda urgente en las próximas semanas", declaró Zelensky a Politico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Peineto (26 Jul 2022)

Aquí tenemos el mapa.

Vuhlehirsʹka Tes


----------



## ATDTn (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El independentismo es delirante, como una religión, como una secta. 
Abandona la lógica .
Y la historia. Se la inventan. Albert Einstein no era catalán.
Vivir en el medievo. Y encima no haber sido ni siquiera un triste reino. Como Euskadi.

*La mayor parte de nuestro llamado razonamiento consiste en encontrar argumentos para seguir creyendo como ya lo hacemos. (James Harvey Robinson)

Contra la lógica no hay armadura como la ignorancia. (Laurence J. Peter)


El miedo es el enemigo de la lógica. (Frank Sinatra)*


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
> ¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
> Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
> En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.



Probablemente no . Pero eso es irrelevante porque los pijos rusos son prooccidentales y su voto no importa
Ademas la resiliencia del ser humano es ( casi ) infinita .
El ser humano , desde el paleolitico ha vivido 120 siglos , de los cuales solo en los 2 ultimos la vida ha sido mas facil .
Los humanos usan electricidad desde hace 1 siglo y medio , agua potable desde hace 2 , telefono desdd hace 1 siglo y medio , telefono movil desde hace menos de 30 anos , television desde hace 1 siglo , radio desde hace 1 siglo y algo , ferrocarril desde hace dos siglos
la maquinaria agricola desde hace 1 siglo , la aviacion comercial apenas 1 siglo tambien ...
LSe usa anestecia hace apenas 1 siglo y medio , antibioticos hace 1 siglo ...
Cual es tu punto , clapham ? 
La finalidad de un bien de consumo debe ser su utilidad .
Si las carreteras estan disenadas para circular por ellas a 100 Kms / h por que se fabrican automoviles que pueden alcanzar 200 Kms / h ?
Los bienes de consumo occidentales son muestras de estatus social .
Los rusos deben consumir ruso . Porque consumir ruso es un acto de patriotismo .
Y esta Vd muy equivocado respecto a la tecnologia sovietica .
La mayoria de los coches particulares en Cuba son LADAS o Moskvich de los anos 80's y funcionan muy bien .
Las lavadoras Auricas rusas todavia funcionan .
Los rusos son practicos . Y se adaptaran muy bien a la " desoccidentalizacion " .
Eso si , la gente rusa de sexo neutro lo pasara canutas .


----------



## Adriano II (26 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
> ¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
> Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
> En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.



En Rusia nadie va a pasar hambre ni frío este invierno otra cosa no sé pero de gas y cereales van sobrados

En Europa en cambio :





Nadie hace una revolución pq no tiene el último iphone pero si cuando ve a sus hijos pasar hambre y frio ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2022)

Alemania:

Nuevos cálculos prevén suficiente el 20% tránsito gas del NS1 para este invierno.

Handelsblatt.com "informe es de pago no puedo leer"


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> El independentismo es delirante, como una religión, como una secta.
> Abandona la lógica .
> Y la historia. Se la inventan. Albert Einstein no era catalán.
> Vivir en el medievo. Y encima no haber sido ni siquiera un triste reino. Como Euskadi.
> ...



Claro que no era catalán, era gallego. Jalisia es una tierra donde se dice que ni el diablo es tan malo ni dios es tan bueno. Carne de ralatividad.


----------



## Peineto (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Ya, pero donde va España, con esa Mancha de hijos de puta, con suerte harían auto limpieza, y la Legión desfilaria triunfal por el centro de Barcelona, cosa, que creo que hace tiempo que no sucede.



¡ A MI EL IGNORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_Suave (26 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso fue Viriato.Judas se ganó sus 30 monedas de Ag



Cierto, fué Viriato.

Es el escribir con rabia, lo reconozco, incita a errores.

Aclaro, no fué Viriato, fué el asesino de Viriato.

De nuevo esa rabia que hoy tengo exacerbada.


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los BRICS, o a su puta madre, eso si, os lleváis la parte que os corresponde de deudas, y después como si los rusos os ponen una base en Tarragona, no te jode. 
Cataluña ha sido un estercolero historico, y lo único que acabarías siendo, es una provincia de alguna potencia, o reconquistada, y como bien dice un forero deberían repartirse entre las provincias aledañas y terminar con la oligarquía catalana, que ha sido una lacra traidora desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*Alemania denuncia el "profundo desprecio" ruso por la autodeterminación de Kiev.*
La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores alemana, *Annalena Baerbock*, denunció este martes en Praga el "profundo desprecio" que Rusia muestra hacia la autodeterminación democrática de Ucrania, país que invadió hace cinco meses, con el objetivo de derrocar su gobierno.

"Las últimas declaraciones del ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores claramente demuestran el hondo desprecio de la clase dirigente rusa sobre el derecho democrático de autodeterminación de Ucrania", dijo Baerbock tras una reunión con su homólogo checo, *Jan Lipavsky*.

En un encuentro con representantes permanentes de los estados de la Liga Árabe, *Lavrov* aseguró que Moscú va a ayudar a Ucrania a "liberarse" de un régimen contrario a los intereses de ese pueblo de Europa oriental.

"Por supuesto que vamos a ayudar al pueblo ucraniano a liberarse del régimen que es* absolutamente contrario al pueblo y contrario a la historia*", afirmó Lavrov en El Cairo.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Jugada maestra de Rusia:


Pierde material como si no hubiera mañana.
Su tecnología militar queda en entredicho ante sus potenciales clientes.
Pierde a sus mejores clientes de materias primas.
Pierde a sus mejores proveedores de los cuales es dependiente.
La OTAN se refuerza.
Los países colindantes aumentan su gasto militar.
Alenta un sentimiento nacionalista en Ucrania y odio hacia Rusia.
El talento huye de Rusia.

Todo un Master


----------



## Peineto (26 Jul 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Estar en la alternativa unidad/independencia es hacer el juego a los independentistas catalanes, al limitar el campo de posibilidades a su favor. La alternativa que hay que barajar es unidad/desaparición de Cataluña. O sea, jugar con la posibilidad de que el territorio catalán sea repartido entre las regiones limítrofes (por ejemplo) de tal manera que al mirar un mapa no aparezca la palabra Cataluña.
> 
> Es que parece que Cataluña fuera un ente sagrado que ha de perdurar en una forma u otra por los siglos de los siglos. No hace falta decir que los catalufos no consideran España de esa manera.



Actitudes como la suya son las que provocan por efecto rebote el desapego de muchos catalanes. No me parece la mejor política para solucionar el problema catalán. Y no, no soy catalán, por si alguien lo piensa, simplemente pienso con la cabeza, y dentro de la cabeza con el cerebro.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Se supone que los dirigentes alemanes deben entender el "Principio de Pareto".
En donde el 80% de la facturación de una empresa proviene del 20% de los clientes. 
También se llama la regla del 80/20. Si se corta el 20% del suministro de gas, el 80% 
de la industria se viene abajo. Un genio el tipo...


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Actitudes como la suya son las que provocan por efecto rebote el desapego de muchos catalanes. No me parece la mejor política para solucionar el problema catalán. Y no, no soy catalán, por si alguien lo piensa, simplemente pienso con la cabeza, y dentro de la cabeza con el cerebro.



No hay desapeo catalán, hay simplemente propaganda y la gente se la traga. A la alta burguesía le sale rentable el chantaje anglo y se comportan exactamente como Bolívar y su cuerda, pero sin huevos para dar el paso. El proletariado desnaturalizado sigue a los de arriba para integrarse y los demás se suman por si las moscas. Los nacionalismos europeos no llegan al SXXII.


----------



## Ramonmo (26 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues tan sagrado y eterno como el Imperio Español o la misma España.
> Ya verás cuando caiga el meteorito.



Efectivamente, ni Cataluña, ni España, ni la UE, ni, ya puestos, Ucrania ni Rusia tienen ningún derecho divino a existir.

Me parece que, de los cuatro que menciono, el único que tiene claro esto es Rusia. Por mucho que hablen de la sagrada Rodina, allí saben muy bien que su país sólo sobrevivirá si es lo bastante fuerte como para superar las pruebas que le ponga la Historia. Y eso implica tanques, diplomacia y misiles nucleares, no hay más. Creer otra cosa es de gilipollas.


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Actitudes como la suya son las que provocan por efecto rebote el desapego de muchos catalanes. No me parece la mejor política para solucionar el problema catalán. Y no, no soy catalán, por si alguien lo piensa, simplemente pienso con la cabeza, y dentro de la cabeza con el cerebro.



Son los clásicos quejicas porque la peña no arranca y, luego, se lían a pedradas...
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Ramonmo (26 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Actitudes como la suya son las que provocan por efecto rebote el desapego de muchos catalanes. No me parece la mejor política para solucionar el problema catalán. Y no, no soy catalán, por si alguien lo piensa, simplemente pienso con la cabeza, y dentro de la cabeza con el cerebro.



Perdón, es el desapego de los catalanes el que ha provocado mi actitud, respetemos el orden de los acontecimientos. Y ya que el independentismo catalán supone la destrucción de España, permítame que quiera yo jugar con la misma baraja.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*Rusia se retirará de la Estación Espacial Internacional a partir de 2024.*

Rusia dejará de operar en la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) "después de 2024", según ha anunciado este martes el jefe de la agencia rusa Roscosmos, Yuri Borissov.

"Cumpliremos sin duda todas nuestras obligaciones con respecto a nuestros socios" de la ISS, ha declarado Borissov, durante una reunión televisada con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. "Pero se ha tomado la decisión de dejar esta estación después de 2024", ha precisado Borissov.

https://www.elmundo.es/ciencia-y-sal...c0f8b457c.html


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Kadyrov y sus trolleos. O tal vez no?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un comentario en MoA que tiene sus cojeras interesantes para desbrozar:
> 
> *¿Será que hay un plan detrás del aparentemente insensato acto de suicidio económico
> que está cometiendo Europa, en primer lugar Alemania? Un plan por parte del Imperio
> ...



Los gUSAnos tienen un problema de aceptación de la realidad terrible. Alguien les tiene que decir muy seriamente: "DE ESTA NO TE LIBRAS". Es que siguen pensando que pueden tirar la piedra y esconder la mano, es hasta infantil si no fuera por las terribles consecuencias que pueden tener sus actos. Están jugando con el mundo como si fuera el Risk. En serio, es una arrogancia insultante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Jul 2022)

Militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminados como resultado de acciones ofensivas de los destacamentos de asalto del Grupo Wagner en los bastiones enemigos durante las batallas por el TPP de Uglegorsk



Spoiler: +18


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> Nuevos cálculos prevén suficiente el 20% tránsito gas del NS1 para este invierno.
> 
> Handelsblatt.com "informe es de pago no puedo leer"



El papel lo aguanta todo, dicen…

Hace poco traje una gráfica compartida por el director ejecutivo de la AIE, en el supuesto de un 40% de caudal del NS1 y corte total el 1 de octubre, y se pasaba el umbral de racionamiento hacia mediados de enero. 

Anda por el jilo del gas, últimas páginas.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Vaya, no le está sirviendo de nada a Rusia el chantaje del gas. 

*La UE aprueba prorrogar 6 meses las sanciones contra Rusia #Rusia #Ucrania #UE 
*
El Consejo Europeo ha aprobado este martes prorrogar seis meses las sanciones impuestas en 2014 contra Rusia y reforzadas por la invasión de Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por la orden de invasión dada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, con lo que las medidas estarán en pie hasta el 31 de enero de 2023.

"Estas sanciones, impuestas por primera vez en 2014 en respuesta a las acciones de Rusia para desestabilizar la situación en Ucrania, han sido expandidas de forma significativa desde febrero de 2022 ante la agresión militar no provocada e injustificada contra Ucrania", ha indicado el Consejo Europeo en un comunicado.

Así, ha recordado que estas medidas punitivas "consisten en estos momentos de un amplio espectro de medidas sectoriales, incluidas restricciones a las finanzas, la energía, la tecnología y los bienes de doble uso, así como la industria, el transporte y los bienes de lujo".

El organismo ha recordado que, además de las sanciones económicas, hay en pie una serie de medidas en respuesta a las acciones "desestabilizadoras" de Rusia contra Ucrania, incluidas restricciones a las relaciones económicas con la península de Crimea, anexionada en 2014, y la ciudad de Sebastopol, así como las zonas controladas por las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk.

A ellas se suman medidas restrictivas contra individuos, incluidas congelaciones de bienes y restricciones de viaje, así como medidas diplomáticas. El Consejo Europeo ha resaltado que "desde el 24 de febrero, al UE ha adoptado una serie de paquetes de sanciones sin precedentes" ante la ofensiva militar rusa contra territorio ucraniano.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...726130502.html


----------



## amcxxl (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Irina

Fuertes lluvias he inundaciones en Donetsk- Makeevka. 


*De nuestras fuentes en el ejército ruso en el norte de la región de Jersón:*

_“Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están constantemente probando nuestra defensa. Vienen en los grupos de diferentes números, los atacamos rutinariamente con el fuego de artillería. Se retiran con pérdidas, pero luego vienen a otro lugar.

Todas sus acciones son transparentes para nuestra inteligencia, pero aún continúan intentando atacar sin éxito y condenadamente, incurriendo en pérdidas constantes. A veces parece que se trata de una especie de multitud de zombis impulsados por un instinto irrazonable.

Probablemente, se les puede compadecer, pero tales acciones no son similares al comportamiento humano. Incluso ISIS en Siria se comportó de manera más racional e inteligente”._

@Novorossiya_Region
@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminados como resultado de acciones ofensivas de los destacamentos de asalto del Grupo Wagner en los bastiones enemigos durante las batallas por el TPP de Uglegorsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, las guerras producen casquerías de todo tipo. Y aunque se procura ocultar en nuestros medios de propaganda, con todo tipo de trucos, al final siempre algo sale.


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Aunque ya esta posteado, lo repito por su comparación con la superficie cultivable italiana.


*Tres multinacionales estadounidenses compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierra cultivable en Ucrania*

*Para comparar, en Italia hay 16.7 millones de hectáreas de tierras de cultivo. Así que 3 empresas de EE.UU. han comprado una superficie de cultivo mayor que la que hay en toda Italia. Además, se trata de más de la mitad de toda la tierra disponible para cultivo en Ucrania.*

Las empresas con capital estadounidense implicadas en la compra son Monsanto, Cargill y Dupont. Entre los principales accionistas de estas compañías se encuentran Blackstone, Blackrock y Vanguard.

* Así cobra más sentido la ayuda desinteresada a Ucrania*

* Fuente: **Australian National Review**

¡Suscríbete! * *@elOJOen*
Australian National Review


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Irina
> 
> Fuertes lluvias he inundaciones en Donetsk- Makeevka.
> 
> ...



Las nuevas drogas de combate provocan una reducción considerable del instinto de supervivencia. Si los mandos no están en sus cabales los resultados pueden ser desastrosos…vamos como en la I Guerra Mundial…


----------



## risto mejido (26 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se supone que los dirigentes alemanes deben entender el "Principio de Pareto".
> En donde el 80% de la facturación de una empresa proviene del 20% de los clientes.
> También se llama la regla del 80/20. Si se corta el 20% del suministro de gas, el 80%
> de la industria se viene abajo. Un genio el tipo...



aparte el principio de pareto te dice que el 20% de tus ventas te proporcionan el 80% de ingresos, por eso lo han reducido al 20% jajaja van a tener el 80% de sus ingresos proporcionando el 20% de lo que daban antes de gas, es una risa lo tontos que son los dirigentes europeos, de libro


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aunque ya esta posteado, lo repito por su comparación con la superficie cultivable italiana.
> 
> 
> *Tres multinacionales estadounidenses compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierra cultivable en Ucrania
> ...



Monsanto es de propiedad europea (Alemania) ya que la compro Bayer.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*Con el software desarrollado por el ejército ucraniano, los soldados ucranianos necesitan 50 segundos para disparar con obuses Pzh2000, mientras que las fuerzas alemanas y holandesas necesitan 20 minutos.*

El software es tan efectivo que la OTAN lo llama Artillery Uber, dijo a EW el secretario de la OTAN, David van Weel.

https://www.ewmagazine.nl/nederland/..._x_tr_pto=wapp


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Acepto que cuando me haga comunista por decisión o por obligación, como dice el compañero ZHU, criticaré mi ideología. Mientras tanto puedo decir que el comunismo aplicado tiene sus luces y sus sombras pero, en mi opinión, ha tenido un impacto brutal sobre la mejora en las condiciones de vida de los más necesitados. En la URSS los comunistas dieron de comer a muchos millones de personas, no sólo eso, sanidad, educación y por lo tanto proyectos de vida dignos. Para las sombras ya le espero a usted para que me de sus argumentos, que los leeré gustosamente. Un saludo



Quizá algún día podamos ponernos a dialogar sobre esas 'sombras' del comunismo. También podríamos hacerlo sobre las del capitalismo o cualquier otra, incluso sobre la religión, pero creo que no es el momento. Lo sucedido me ha hecho reflexionar. Y es que he visto en los rusos, como unos y otros, comunistas o conservadores, creyentes o ateos, incluso los musulmanes de Kadirov, luchan juntos por su patria común. A mi esas cosas me enternecen y emocionan, soy un sentimental ¿y sabe qué? quiero ver eso mismo aquí con mis compatriotas. Y también verlo en el foro en la medida de lo posible. Por ello voy a procurar no hacer críticas, solo sirven para dividirnos y debilitarnos, mejor enfocarnos en lo que nos une. 

Tenemos un enemigo común, y es el mismo que ahora asalta a Rusia. Pero también es el enemigo del mundo entero y hay que trabajar hombro con hombro para derribarlo. Nosotros con la virtual pluma, otros con las armas.


----------



## Peineto (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No hay desapeo catalán, hay simplemente propaganda y la gente se la traga. A la alta burguesía le sale rentable el chantaje anglo y se comportan exactamente como Bolívar y su cuerda, pero sin huevos para dar el paso. El proletariado desnaturalizado sigue a los de arriba para integrarse y los demás se suman por si las moscas. Los nacionalismos europeos no llegan al SXXII.



Pues no habrá desapego catalán.


----------



## delhierro (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Con el software desarrollado por el ejército ucraniano, los soldados ucranianos necesitan 50 segundos para disparar con obuses Pzh2000, mientras que las fuerzas alemanas y holandesas necesitan 20 minutos.*



 y eso que son los primos tontos de los rusos. De todas formas no se como la gente se puede creer ciertos truños.

-------

Los ucranianos "avanzado" hacia Kiev de nuevo.

Han perdido una central termica y un par de aldeas.

Antes del control total. Esta bastante intactas.



Hoy


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Monsanto es de propiedad europea (Alemania) ya que la compro Bayer.



De hecho, ya ni existe.

www.monsanto.com

Pero en cualquier clickbait magufo que se precie no pueden faltar "Soros", "monsanto" o "pedosatanico".


----------



## niraj (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> España reducira el consumo de gas en un 7%, es una medida inutil puesto que no tiene manera de enviar ese gas ahorrado a Europa al no existir gaseoductos suficientes, es solo una cuestión de disciplina, no se puede permitir que Alemania se le congelen los huevos mientras que en España tengan calefacción.



El gas contratado por España con Argelia se envía hacia la europa continental a través del gasoducto Argelia-Itallia
Ya está. Ni siquiera pisa suelo español.
Y todavía hay gente que creía que Borrell es tonto


----------



## otroyomismo (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> A los BRICS, o a su puta madre, eso si, os lleváis la parte que os corresponde de deudas, y después como si los rusos os ponen una base en Tarragona, no te jode.
> *Cataluña ha sido un estercolero historico*, y lo único que acabarías siendo, es una provincia de alguna potencia, o reconquistada, y como bien dice un forero deberían repartirse entre las provincias aledañas y terminar con la oligarquía catalana, que ha sido una lacra traidora desde tiempos inmemoriales.



je. Hacia tiempo que no me daba un paseo por el centro de BCN: desde el Museo Maritimo (puerto, estatua de Colon) hasta Balmes- Gran Via (donde anda una de mis librerias favoritas). El recorrido ha sido recorrido por la rambla del Raval, Joaquim Costa, Ferlandina, Ronda Sant Antoni, Casanovas, Gran Via Y Balmes.
Tras ese bonito paseo lo unico que me ha venido a la cabeza es "Putin, lanzamos unas cuantas termobaricas": basura, suciedad, pestazo, lumpen, guiris cutres, purria. El horror. La mierda llega ya bastante arriba.

Los 80-90 pre y postolimpicos fueron un espejismo


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (26 Jul 2022)

⚠ El Cuartel General de Coordinación Conjunta para la Respuesta Humanitaria de la Federación de Rusia continúa registrando numerosos hechos de acciones criminales del régimen de Kiev contra civiles, así como el uso de infraestructura médica con fines militares por parte de formaciones armadas ucranianas: en la República Popular de Donetsk ⬇ 

En *Druzhkovka*, las unidades de defensa territorial están estacionadas en el territorio de la Escuela Vocacional No. 36 (calle Sobornaya), se despliegan bloqueos de carreteras y puestos de tiro, y los accesos a la escuela están minados, pero la población local deliberadamente no es informada de esto; 

en *Zaliznoye*, los neonazis ucranianos equiparon un bastión en la Casa de la Cultura (Avenida de los Pioneros) y colocaron depósitos de armas y municiones, sin evacuar a la población local de los edificios residenciales cercanos; 

En *Artemovsk*, los sirvientes de las AFU han equipado puestos de tiro y depósitos de municiones en los pisos inferior y superior de los edificios de apartamentos (calle Rozhdestvenskaya), los residentes locales tienen prohibido salir de sus apartamentos y cualquier intento de los ciudadanos de evacuar a zonas seguras es severamente reprimido; 

En *Semenovka*, los militantes ucranianos han equipado puntos de tiro, artillería y MLRS en áreas residenciales, desde donde bombardean sistemáticamente posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y formaciones de la República Popular de Donetsk. 
▫Sin embargo, los residentes se mantienen en sus hogares, usándolos efectivamente como escudos humanos. ▫Los nacionalistas, sintiendo su completa impunidad, se apoderan de bienes y alimentos valiosos de las personas bajo la amenaza de las armas, ostensiblemente para las necesidades de defensa territorial. 
❗Los ciudadanos que se resisten de cualquier forma son acusados de opiniones prorrusas y sometidos a violencia física. 
▫Tales acciones de Kiev demuestran una vez más una actitud inhumana hacia el destino de sus propios ciudadanos y muestran un total desprecio por todas las normas de moralidad y derecho internacional humanitario. 

#MoD #Rusia #Ucrania #RespuestaHumanitaria #AyudaHumanitaria @mod_russia_en


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Depósito de munición en Kozacha Lopan oblast de Kharkiv pegado a la frontera rusa.


----------



## niraj (26 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Realmente se espera que al reducir la demanda todos los países bajen los precios ... pero, que opinan en Asia?? Porque para que esa reducción en la demanda tenga efectos otros países no deben aumentarla ...



El 15% de reducción se supone que es del gas ruso que llega a través de gasoducto.
Eso no solo no va a disminuir la demanda de gas licuado, sino que la va a aumentar.
Los países pobres que no puedan pagar el mismo precio que la UE son los que lo van a pasar realmente mal.


----------



## kelden (26 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No te enteras y os vais a despertar un MAL DIA bastante más afectados de lo que creeis...
> 
> Tú consideras que el que vota a Abascal es un indigente INTELECTUAL y eres incapaz de mirarte... pero muy incapaz y ese INDIGENTE te va a dar una buena lección..
> 
> ...



Si el minero o el camarero votan a Abascal van a seguir igual de jodidos o más y yo voy a seguir igual de bien. Por mi no tengo ninguna preocupación, me se ganar la vida desahogadamente en este ecosistema y Abascal lo único que va a hacer es ponerlo más a mi favor.

Pero entiéndeme, a las personas con un mínimo de HUMANIDAD nos gustaría vivir en un entorno menos insano que este. Un entorno donde no tengas que echar carreras con el vecino todos los días para ganarte el pan, donde las zancadillas brillen por su ausencia, donde los tontos, o menos afortunados si prefieres, no tengan que perder siempre o que, si pierden, eso no signifique su miseria y su ruina. Al fin y al cabo son humanos como yo.

Pero bueno .... si lo que te gusta es pelear con un par de negros para escarbar en la mierda que cagan los botines (*) en busca de las migajas no seré yo quien intente disuadirte. Sarna con gusto no pica.

(*) Añado que si un español de 25 años tiene que competir con unos moracos para ganarse la vida, es que algo muy malo ha hecho el mismo con su propia existencia. Para que lo entiendas, que habrá perdido el tiempo en chorradas en vez de hacer lo que tenía que haber hecho: prepararse para esta carrera de obstáculos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> De hecho, ya ni existe.
> 
> www.monsanto.com
> 
> Pero en cualquier clickbait magufo que se precie no pueden faltar "Soros", "monsanto" o "pedosatanico".



Ahora es propiedad de otra multinacional…Bayer…




__





Home - Monsanto Product Patents






www.monsantotechnology.com


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*Un profesor de una facultad de medicina rusa ha sido castigado por entrar en redes sociales y dar "me gusta" o responder con emojis a mensajes que se publicaban en las mismas: "llevó a cabo una acción pública dirigida a desacreditar el uso de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa [...] incluyendo el llamamiento público a obstruir el uso de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa [... ], con sus acciones socavó la credibilidad de la operación militar especial".*

https://es.euronews.com/2022/07/26/e...-ejercito-ruso


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pues no habrá desapego catalán.



Pero claro, sólo en caso de que chinos y rusos no hagan el canelo como los Austrias y rematen a la hidra, que ya le cortaron dos cabezas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Jul 2022)

Si Pelosi no va Taiwán, le da una victoria a China:McConnell










U.S. should focus on Taiwan's defense -McConnell


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States should focus on whether Taiwan has weapons that "are adequate to the threat that may come from mainland China," U.S. Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell said on Tuesday. McConnell made the comments ahead of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's possible visit...




www.swissinfo.ch





Ya salen los Republicanos que también quieren lío.


----------



## Stegox (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Monsanto es de propiedad europea (Alemania) ya que la compro Bayer.



Habría que ver también quién hay exactamente, con porcentajes, detrás de Bayer. Porque por ejemplo, el Santander y el BBVA en teoría son españoles, pero la realidad es bien distinta, están en manos extranjeras.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Mientras no derriben edificios enteros como hicieron con el de Akamai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Lewin supuestamente lo apuñaló uno de los presuntos secuestradores de uno de los vuelos 'secuestrados' el 11-S. En otras palabras, se lo cargaron los mismos yankis cabrones del Deep State que montaron toda esa farsa siniestra. La pregunta del millón es ¿por qué?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El 15% de reducción se supone que es del gas ruso que llega a través de gasoducto.
> Eso no solo no va a disminuir la demanda de gas licuado, sino que la va a aumentar.
> Los países pobres que no puedan pagar el mismo precio que la UE son los que lo van a pasar realmente mal.



No exactamente. El gas ruso que no llega a Europa se desvía hacia otros países, y a precios que llevan rebaja política…eso si, en caso de no ser amigo de Putin no hay rebaja.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Ya van reculando con el referéndum que era para Septiembre, porque al ritmo de avance (o estanque actualmente) que van, no consiguen Donetsk ni para 2023. 

Ahora el referéndum está en el aire a expensas de conseguir todo Donetsk.

*Lugansk apuesta por celebrar el referéndum de adhesión a Rusia cuando en Donetsk también se den las condiciones
*
Las autoridades de la autoproclamada República Popular de Lugansk (RPL) han reconocido su predisposición a celebrar un referéndum de adhesión a Rusia solo cuando en la vecina Donetsk también se den las condiciones de autonomía para ello.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...6acff2319b8a42


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> y eso que son los primos tontos de los rusos. De todas formas no se como la gente se puede creer ciertos truños.
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



Venga que hace mucho que no lo referimos por aquí.

Parafraseando a aquel alemán en la II Guerra Mundial:

*Las victorias ukronazis son cada vez mas cerca de Kiev.*


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

Nada, todo un éxito lo de las sanciones y la guerra en general. 
Rusia se ha hundido, ¿verdad?
Y hemos salido más fuertes de momento, ¿verdad?

Ya solo queda un mes y medio para que llegue la rasca a ciertos puntos de Europa.

¿El Nord Stream bien, verdad?

Ah, coño, que este hilo es para ver el partido por la TV y comentar las jugadas.   

Yo solo aviso que el bar tiene pinta de que cierra pronto, y ni partido, ni TV ni pollas en vinagre.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (26 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Y se le olvida la inmensa deuda que costo al Perú esa intentona independentista del Argentino San Martín y que los Chilenos con O'Higgins y demás predecesores cobraron hasta el último centavo más intereses al gobierno de Lima. Y para culminar el "Gran Libertador Bolívar", que su intención era desmembrar el Virreinato del Perú y la posterior República, se autonombro "Dictador Vitalicio" e hizo y deshizo de los territorios y al final independizo el Alto Perú convirtiéndola en la República de Bolivia, de esos polvos estos lodos.
> 
> Estos "héroes" solo sirvieron a los intereses de al corona inglesa en desmedro de los del Imperio Español primero y después de los habitantes de Sudamérica, son realmente unos fratricidas.
> [/QUOTE
> Es parte de la Historia de nuestros países que no cuenta la "historia oficial", en buena parte o totalidad fantasías y supuestos para agradar a la clase social mas afortunada. ¿Podría mostrar la fuente? Hace mucho que la perdí.


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Si Pelosi no va Taiwán, le da una victoria a China:McConnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay run run de que los chinos podrían cerrar el espacio aéreo de la zona. Ojito.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A Lewin supuestamente lo apuñaló uno de los presuntos secuestradores de uno de los vuelos 'secuestrados' el 11-S. En otras palabras, se lo cargaron los mismos yankis cabrones del Deep State que montaron toda esa farsa siniestra. La pregunta del millón es ¿por qué?



Akamai es una caché aceleradora por la que pasan actualmente billones de peticiones web. Tiene millones de veces más capacidad que Echelon, intentaron comprarle la compañía varias veces, incluído el psicópata de Jobs. El tío estaba empeñado en seguir controlándola y seguramente que su tecnología fuera neutral. Lo relacionaría con Snowden o el suicidio de McAfee.

Mire las empresas a las que sirve, ahí va buena parte del tráfico de Internet.








Akamai Technologies - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Luego ya vemos como la ICAAN se pasa por el forro la neutralidad en cuanto a reparto de IPs y gestión de dominios.
Y también están los escándalos de Echelon, que es un juguete comparado con lo que maneja Akamai, si lo hace una compañia privada basta con cambiarla de nombre o que la adquiera otra compañía, como Pfiezr hizo con Baxter o Bayer con Monsanto, pero si el pillado es un Estado ya se complica un poco la cosa del lavado de imagen y las relaciones diplomáticas.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Monsanto es de propiedad europea (Alemania) ya que la compro Bayer.



Sin embargo, pasa como con BASF, la mayoría son fondos de inversión
financieros (normalmente, USAnos)
Ahí podemos deducir el por qué el capital industrial no está respondiendo
al suicidio de Europa: están sometidos al capital financiero.


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Nada, todo un éxito lo de las sanciones y la guerra en general.
> Rusia se ha hundido, ¿verdad?
> Y hemos salido más fuertes de momento, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Quedan 57 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico.

Hoy en:

Berlín 14º
Budapest 21º
Bruselas 17º
Copenague 13º
Donetsk 17º fuertes lluvias
Hamburgo 15º
Kiev 17º
Londres 17º
Milán 22º
París 18º
Estocolmo 14º
Varsovia 17º


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El gas contratado por España con Argelia se envía hacia la europa continental a través del gasoducto Argelia-Itallia
> Ya está. Ni siquiera pisa suelo español.
> Y todavía hay gente que creía que Borrell es tonto



Reducir el consumo en un 15% significa parar la industria ese 15%, ni mas ni menos, es decir, enviar al 15% de las plantillas a casa, ¿se puede permitir la UE tal cosa?


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quedan 57 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico.
> 
> Hoy en:
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, el desgobierno ha pensado en todo:



Se calentarán con macetas invertidas encima de una vela (pero no DEMASIADO encima, no sea que la llama se quede sin oxígeno, esto último si no lo explican traerá cola, ya lo verás)

Y con eso, como sabemos todos, se combate el frío que da gusto.

En fin...


----------



## kelden (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> *Akamai es una caché aceleradora por la que pasan actualmente billones de peticiones web. Tiene millones de veces más capacidad que Echelon,* intentaron comprarle la compañía varias veces, incluído el psicópata de Jobs. El tío estaba empeñado en seguir controlándola y seguramente que su tecnología fuera neutral. Lo relacionaría con Snowden o el suicidio de McAfee.



Son cosas distintas. Akamai, como bien dices es una simple cache que acelera la consultas o peticiones de datos web y echelon es, por así decirlo, un sniffer a lo bestia que examina cualquier tipo de comunicación (satélite, fibra, etc...etc...) y protocolo (web, correo, etc...etc...). No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Alemania ha entregado a Ucrania los lanzacohetes múltiples Mars II prometidos más tres obuses PzH2000 autopropulsados adicionales, anuncia el Ministerio de Defensa alemán.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso solo son sus dudosos juicios de valor, decir que el franquismo desapareció hace 40 años cuando hay generales pidiendo el exterminio de 26 millones de rojos, incluidos niños es infantilismo o mala leche. Y ahora no me venga con que son cuatro gatos, que ya nos conocemos.



El odio anti español rojo ...ese si que no desaparecio...

Ni aun colocando a personajes como el abuelo del coletas en el sindicato vertical...


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania ha entregado a Ucrania los lanzacohetes múltiples Mars II prometidos más tres obuses PzH2000 autopropulsados adicionales, anuncia el Ministerio de Defensa alemán.



Solo como duda: Si Ucrania gana la guerra, al menos el botín con el que se pague la reconstrucción saldrá del bolsillo de Rusia, ¿no?
No sea que una vez ganada la contienda nos toque a nosotros también pagar los platos rotos.

Pregunto porque veo que la UE manda armas y dinero sin cesar... espero que no sean a fondo perdido.

Qué frío va a hacer este invierno, joder.


----------



## DCD (26 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Si Pelosi no va Taiwán, le da una victoria a China:McConnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias a estos desgraciados primero nos quedaremos sin nuestro principal proveedor de materias primas y luego sin el de productos manufacturados.

Somos un cero a la izquierda políticamente hablando


----------



## kelden (26 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Solo como duda:* Si Ucrania gana la guerra,* al menos el botín con el que se pague la reconstrucción saldrá del bolsillo de Rusia, ¿no?
> No sea que una vez ganada la contienda nos toque a nosotros también pagar los platos rotos.
> 
> Pregunto porque veo que la UE manda armas y dinero sin cesar... espero que no sean a fondo perdido.
> ...



Por eso yo creo que no te vas tener que preocupar demasiado ....


----------



## Mabuse (26 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Son cosas distintas. Akamai, como bien dices es una simple cache que acelera la consultas o peticiones de datos web y echelon es, por así decirlo, un sniffer a lo bestia que examina cualquier tipo de comunicación (satélite, fibra, etc...etc...) y protocolo (web, correo, etc...etc...). No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.



Si se tiene acceso a los servidores donde se almacena la caché puedes esnifar como si fueras Zelensky haciendo de Tony Montana en GTA Vice City sin tener que andar pìnchando medio planeta como con Echelon. Parece ser que Lewin no estaba por la labor porque eso supondría perder el control de su creación, no se trataba de un Gates o un Jobs, era el que inventó el bicho.

Por otro lado Echelon podía actuar como proxy, que es básicamente un tipo de caché. Creo que lo hicieron con los correos de Boeing o alguna estafa similar. La lista es larga, y signo de decadencia, un proyecto ultrasecreto en el que se invirtieron los mejores técnicos y millones al servicio de los mangantes de las finanzas como los mataos de los CPD.


----------



## kelden (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania ha entregado a Ucrania los lanzacohetes múltiples *Mars II prometidos más tres obuses PzH2000* autopropulsados adicionales, anuncia el Ministerio de Defensa alemán.



Esos son los que les pones el chip de piratear la play y disparan el doble de rápido, no?


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Reducir el consumo en un 15% significa parar la industria ese 15%, ni mas ni menos, es decir, enviar al 15% de las plantillas a casa, ¿se puede permitir la UE tal cosa?



No.

Pero da igual. La UE, en su altura moral, aún no ha aprendido las lecciones básicas de Realpolitik.

Fue el jefazo vuestro el que dijo *"El poder político nace de los cañones de los fusiles"*, ¿verdad?

Ahora ya no son fusiles sino ICBMs, y el que no los tenga...



*"El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que tienen revolver cargado y los que cavan. Tú cavas"*

Europa. De ser los putos amos del mundo desde 1500 más o menos a esto.

*Sic transit gloria mundi*


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania liquidaron al comandante del 487º regimiento de helicópteros. 



El comandante Alexander Savelyev ya no dará órdenes para que los helicópteros de combate despeguen hacia territorio ucraniano. Cabe señalar que el 487º Regimiento de Helicópteros de la Federación Rusa tiene su base en Budennovsk, Territorio de Stavropol (Distrito Militar del Cáucaso del Norte). Es una formación táctica de la aviación del ejército de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Jul 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> O sea, jugar con la posibilidad de que el territorio catalán sea repartido entre las regiones limítrofes (por ejemplo) de tal manera que al mirar un mapa no aparezca la palabra Cataluña.



Cuando se eliminen las autonomias, las provincias de Tarragona y Lerida, podrian pasar a formar parte de Aragon y las provincias de Barcelona y Gerona se podrian fusionar, adquiriendo una nueva denominacion, tal vez "Condado de Barcelona y Barceloneses", la bandera oficial la de Santa Eulalia, solamente con eso desaparece de la administracion y de los textos oficiales la palabra Cataluña/Catalunya, en un par de generaciones todo arreglado.




PD- Ellos se lo han buscado y esto es por las buenas, España de mala hostia, lo puede solucionar de maneras mas dolorosas.


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por eso yo creo que no te vas tener que preocupar demasiado ....



No, si lo pongo como hipótesis.

SE A CIENCIA CIERTA que TODOS Y CADA UNO de los platos rotos de todo esto los vamos a pagar los PRINGAOS de los europeos.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Le hicieron un Enrico Matei, anda que no son diligentes cuando alguien se tiene que caer con el avión.



No conocía ese asunto. Me he pasado por la wiki a ver si me enteraba y esa historia tiene cuerda y bien larga. Y es que luego se cargaron a más gente que quiso obtener información. Y hay una película y todo. Y al buscar info para esta, se cargaron a un periodista. Recomiendo lectura al menos del apartado 'Muerte': Enrico Mattei - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

Dos detalles de esto: 


Diría que uno de los es civil. 
Como empiecen a circular por el mercado negro… vaya tela.


----------



## kelden (26 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> *Si se tiene acceso a los servidores donde se almacena la caché* puedes esnifar como si fueras Zelensky haciendo de Tony Montana en GTA Vice City sin tener que andar pìnchando medio planeta como con Echelon. Parece ser que Lewin no estaba por la labor porque eso supondría perder el control de su creación, no se trataba de un Gates o un Jobs, era el que inventó el bicho.
> 
> Por otro lado Echelon podía actuar como proxy, que es básicamente un tipo de caché. Creo que lo hicieron con los correos de Boeing o alguna estafa similar.




No se ... no lo veo. Igual me equivoco, pero entiendo que akamai funciona más o menos así:

Yo tengo un servidor web con poca CPU y poco ancho de banda, pero tengo mucho contenido estático (videos, fotos, ficheros muy grandes) que se comen mi servidor con unas pocas decenas de peticiones. Entonces todo ese contenido estático y pesado lo pongo en akamai y en vez de servir los ficheros directamente, sirvo la url correspondiente de Akamai. El navegador cliente, al conectar a mi página muestra el html que sirvo yo con mi servidor y sigue los enlaces a Akamai para mostrar el contenido pesado.

No veo yo que se puede espiar ahí. Además te dejas fuera un montón de protocolos: smpt, pop, imap, ftp, bittorrent, emule, cualquiera de mensajería instantánea, etc...etc...

La duda que tengo yo con echelon es hasta que punto será eficaz con los protocolos cifrados: https, ssh, openvpn, etc...etc...


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Hablo de memoria pero el alcance máximo de los HIMARS es de 300 km. Moscú está a 500 km más o menos de la frontera con Ucrania. Y los estadounidenses han pasado HIMARS con un alcance limitado. A 80 km, creo



Pepe, meteme solo la puntita, y si te la chupo verdad que me vas a avisar antes de correrte...

Si cariño...tu disfruta...no te preocupes...


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dos detalles de esto:
> 
> 
> Diría que uno de los es civil.
> Como empiecen a circular por el mercado negro… vaya tela.



¿Te cabe alguna duda de que la INGENTE cantidad de armamento libremente distribuída no tiene como objetivo FINAL la total desestabilización de la UE?

A mi no.

Estamos muy jodidos en Europa, hemos sido escogido en la _selektion_ para ir al hoyo.


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que hace la DESESPERACIÓN....

26 de julio de 2022
Lavrov anunció la disposición de la Federación Rusa a vender petróleo a cualquier país.

“Nosotros vendemos petróleo a cualquier país que esté interesado en esto. Y si uno u otro lado lo quiere, no hay obstáculos para esto: sea India, sea China, sea cualquier país africano”, dijo en una conferencia de prensa. en la ciudad de Entebbe (Uganda).

"Y no solo vendemos petróleo, sino que también ayudamos a desarrollar nuestra propia industria para el procesamiento de hidrocarburos, la producción de productos derivados del petróleo y el uso de gas en la industria", dijo el ministro ruso.


----------



## Zappa (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que hace la DESESPERACIÓN....
> 
> 26 de julio de 2022
> Lavrov anunció la disposición de la Federación Rusa a vender petróleo a cualquier país.
> ...



Están diversificando mercado.

En la UE deberíamos haber hecho algo similar respecto al gas.

Creo que el dinero de los chinos y los hindúes vale como moneda de cambio.

De hecho, puede que termine valiendo más que el € a este paso.


----------



## Como El Agua (26 Jul 2022)

Rusia puede reconocer a Ucrania como un estado terrorista y confiscar todas sus propiedades

El proyecto de ley correspondiente fue presentado a la Duma Estatal por los diputados de la facción Rusia Justa - Por la Verdad.

Exigen reconocer a Ucrania como estado terrorista y confiscar todos los bienes pertenecientes a sus ciudadanos a favor de Rusia


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> COÑO, un WIN-WIN menuda pasta se acaba de ahorrar la caja de la seguridad social.



Veras cuando empiecen a triturar carne española en Ucrania...ahi si que les va a salir redondo...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dos detalles de esto:
> 
> 
> Diría que uno de los es civil.
> Como empiecen a circular por el mercado negro… vaya tela.



Mercado negro... ¿Estas cosas no se pagan directamente con dólares ni en lingotes, verdad?


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es. A mi entender, todo el separatismo que vemos en Europa ha sido alimentado por Washington-Londres. Reaccionar ante ellos despreciando a los naturales de esas provincias, es hacerle el juego a los cizañeros.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy todo lo que no sea dar la razon al globalsionismo y su agenda...es ser facha.


----------



## kasperle1966 (26 Jul 2022)

*Cuando Putin "comience seriamente en Ucrania"...*



Esta frase de nuestro Garante es extremadamente desconcertante para muchos, desde Kiev hasta Washington. Sigue siendo un misterio por qué la Operación Especial se lleva a cabo con fuerzas tan pequeñas y progresiva y tediosamente, con la cautela de un melancólico. Trataré de especular, porque hay dos factores en juego en la situación: militar y político, claramente interconectados por complejos hilos invisibles. Sin prefacios, nos sumergimos en el análisis. 
*El gran juego*
El gobierno búlgaro, el gobierno estonio, Boris Johnson y Mario Draghi ya han caído desde febrero de 2022, las renuncias están directamente relacionadas con los acontecimientos en Ucrania, por una rusofobia excesivamente ardiente hay que pagar. Macron perdió las elecciones parlamentarias miserablemente, ahora no podrá cumplir sus promesas electorales presidenciales, en el invierno recordará esto con todo el fervor francés de la calle o la crisis de gobierno. Es hora de que Olaf Scholz también se preocupe por un nuevo trabajo, y de que preparemos pilas de pañuelos y cortinas para llorar, viendo a Liz Truss con Analenne Burbock como timones del Reino Unido y Alemania. 
Si el abuelo Biden no saca las consecuencias del Covid... apaga las luces, estamos esperando una atracción de estupidez sin precedentes en la política mundial en la persona de Kamala Harris. Estas tres arpías llegarán al cuarteto de la ginecóloga honoraria Ursula von der Leyen y darán tal concierto, los demonios en el infierno se enfermarán.

En cualquier caso, la tendencia es irreversible, según todas las reglas del género europeo, alguien debería ser responsable de la crisis que se ha producido, la caída del euro y la inflación galopante. En tales casos, se supone que debe demoler el escalón de las élites políticas actuales, y la pregunta es si los euroburócratas, construidos y abrumados por los gritos de Washington, se sentarán. Deberían surgir dictadores populistas o personas pragmáticas con agendas orientadas a nivel nacional para salvar a sus países. Pero ninguno de los dos se puede encontrar con fuego durante el día, se limpian y se desacreditan. 
No todo es fácil en la OTAN, el sultán Erdogan retoza en el gallinero con un coro descarado, burlándose burlonamente de la Alianza en el asunto de aceptar a Suecia y Finlandia. Este último se está aleccionando rápidamente, enfrentado a problemas feroces en la economía, pronto le pedirá a Vladimir Putin que excluya al país del registro de "hostiles", los asuntos de Chukhon son bastante malos. En principio, como en otras partes de la Unión Europea.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Hay una aguda escasez de combustible y recursos energéticos, en el invierno tendremos que sobrevivir, es imposible evitar una crisis alimentaria, la estratificación social ya ha comenzado, al menos el 18% de la "clase media" se acerca a la línea de la insolvencia, y solo a finales de julio. El malestar ciertamente estallará, si tan solo no termina en mucha sangre. Es decir, la caída de gobiernos es inevitable, solo que habrá cero enteros, décimas de nariz engomada. Incluso el levantamiento de las sanciones contra Rusia no cambiará nada.

Y Ucrania, a la que se le asignó una calificación de "estado anterior al incumplimiento", nadie tiene derecho a emitir préstamos, existe un alto riesgo de ni siquiera recibir intereses. El "agujero negro" de Europa requiere al menos 9.000 millones de euros para las necesidades presupuestarias. Por mes. Y más armas, y más. Bien... Nord Stream funcionó, y podemos dormir más. Pero cuando el euro es más barato que el dólar, ¿qué significa el colapso de la economía europea, simplemente tirar dinero al viento? Es poco probable. 
Rusia está jugando un juego extraño, ayudando de todas las maneras posibles a Turquía a convertirse en un verdadero contrapeso a la Comisión Europea. Bruselas votó sobre la hambruna, el sultán Erdogan estuvo de acuerdo con Putin y resolvió el problema del grano ucraniano. Que no esté a la vista es lo décimo, lo principal... Decidido. En el camino, después de haber informado de que persuadió al mordor ruso de no estrangular a Europa con hambre, bajo los auspicios de la ONU, se establecerán los esquemas anteriores para el suministro de alimentos y fertilizantes para eludir las sanciones. ¡Salvador! En Irán, habiendo detenido la escalada en Siria, un benefactor. Ahora no se puede esperar una gran afluencia de refugiados.

Y sin ellos, la crisis alimentaria ya ha superado a los burgueses, la UE (según las previsiones más optimistas) no podrá proveerse este año en términos de calorías y muchos productos básicos. Los productos no desaparecerán de los estantes, sino que se volverán inaccesibles para muchas, muchas decenas de miles de personas. Y el próximo año amenaza con volverse más terrible, la UE no podrá producir fertilizantes por su cuenta, esto requiere mucho gas, barato y ruso. Tendremos que rogar de nuevo al Sultán por suministros de Rusia.



(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

Así es como el hombre más amable de la tierra, Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, puso a un notorio Basurmanin en el puesto de maestro del jardín de infantes de rusofobia, pronto se convertirá en el centro principal de muchos tipos críticos de recursos y bienes. En la Puerta Alta comenzarán a gatear de rodillas, besando el zapato del sultán... Nadie en Europa tendrá el coraje de aparecer en el Kremlin y arrepentirse de lo que han hecho, solo disculparse por el comportamiento rabioso y demente en la "abolición de los rusos". 
Las cosas no son mejores para Estados Unidos, que en noviembre intentará su propia estadidad para fortalecerse, ya que los demócratas perderán miserablemente ante los republicanos en las elecciones de mitad de período. Todo el mundo entiende esto, el desprecio más vívido por la Ciudad en la Colina fue demostrado por el Medio Oriente, la antigua "gasolinera" de los Estados Unidos. El príncipe heredero, el saudí Mohammed bin Salman, difamó tanto a su abuelo como a la "política colonial" después de la visita de Biden. Sin petróleo adicional, sin aislamiento de Rusia en la OPEP+.

Con la misma triste noticia, Janet Yellen, la jefa del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos, regresó de la gira, toda la región del Indo-Pacífico rechazó a Washington, no quiso unirse al acuerdo sobre la fijación del precio máximo para el petróleo ruso. Incluso Japón se inclinó cortésmente sin prometer pensar. Estados Unidos no tendrá tiempo para establecer sus reformas estructurales en las esferas bancaria y financiera, desplegar capacidades de producción de petróleo y gas y sobrevivir a la crisis sin grandes pérdidas. Es decir, es beneficioso para Rusia mantener la situación con la Operación Especial en el limbo el mayor tiempo posible, no hablar con nadie, hacer su trabajo en silencio. El caos político de Occidente, su incapacidad para sobrevivir a las crisis económicas, energéticas, alimentarias y sociales sin grandes pérdidas, debilita al enemigo a valores aún desconocidos.

Mientras tanto, Moscú está rearmando silenciosamente el orden mundial, armando un bloque anticolonial y realizando lentamente el sueño principal del garante: los contornos de un mundo multipolar. La regla básica de los jesuitas y exploradores funciona: cuanto peor (el enemigo) - mejor.


(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

*Aspecto militar*
Es más complicado que eso. Los éxitos para los no iniciados parecen modestos, no hay victorias rotundas capturadas por las principales ciudades después de la primera fase de la Operación Especial. Hay una desmilitarización y desnazificación constantes, el potencial técnico-militar de Ucrania y los países de la OTAN está siendo eliminado, el enemigo ha cometido muchos errores, comenzó a presionar la cantidad, no la calidad. No retrocede al reagrupamiento, impulsa oleadas de movilizaciones a la masacre. Los rusos no tienen prisa por abandonar la configuración favorable de la línea del frente en el Donbás, procesando metódicamente las reservas y los recursos entrantes. Adquieren una experiencia invaluable.

Aférrate a la correa de la correa, como dice el personal. La retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está cargada con el colapso de la capacidad de control, no hay fuerzas para contraataques o se destruyen en las líneas de concentración. Está claro incluso para los no iniciados: las fuerzas y los medios de la Operación Especial serán suficientes para liberar el Donbass, bien puede ser Nikolaiv y parte de las regiones de Odessa, el bloqueo de Zaporozhye y Járkov. 
Entonces eso es todo... es necesario aumentar la agrupación. Existe la esperanza de que el potencial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en equipos se haya agotado, los suministros occidentales no son tan a gran escala como para equipar cualitativamente las reservas, en el contexto de la crisis mundial, la ayuda se agotará. Ya parece ridículo, la técnica viene en una cucharadita, docenas de piezas. Pero el punto de inflexión aún no se ha observado, tanto militar como psicológico. La construcción del estado de Ucrania se está resquebrajando, oscilando, pero por algún milagro se basa en propaganda construida de manera competente, elementos de terror directo.

No hay duda de que la próxima etapa de la Operación Especial llegará, la eliminación completa de la agrupación más lista para el combate y numerosa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbáss. ¿Qué sigue? ¿Continuar la estrategia de ataques limitados y remotos con armas de alta precisión en las profundidades del progreso "independiente", paso a paso hacia nuevos objetivos? El frente parece estirarse, el grupo aliado de 150.000 efectivos controla los territorios ocupados al límite de sus capacidades. ¿Esperanza para la caída de la junta de Kiev, la visión del pueblo ucraniano?


(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

No es un enfoque militar... No estoy seguro. Si bien es importante liberar Donbass, en algunos lugares mover la línea del frente a una distancia de 100 kilómetros para privar a los criminales de guerra de la oportunidad de bombardear grandes ciudades. Estas son varias operaciones especiales separadas, que se extienden desde la región de Bryansk hasta las regiones de Járkov y Sumy. Una estrategia completamente diferente, que requiere un plan ingenioso o la participación de fuerzas adicionales. Además, tendremos que actuar con calma y metódicamente, sin incursiones profundas, lanzamientos de marcha con columnas estiradas aisladas de la retaguardia. enfoques de cambio.

Aplaudo las muchas tácticas de las Operaciones Especiales, que permiten que las fuerzas que son tres veces inferiores al enemigo las aplasten. Incluso hoy en día en el Donbáss, de acuerdo con los viejos estándares de armas combinadas, es necesario tener un grupo dos veces más grande para llevar a cabo operaciones clásicas en el medio ambiente con contornos externos e internos de sostener el "caldero" e interrumpir los intentos de desbloqueo. Y si lanzas otra dirección estratégica, la del sur... entonces el número de tropas debe duplicarse nuevamente. Pero nos las arreglamos, aprendemos rápidamente, cambiamos de enfoque. No hay acumulación de la agrupación, así que... las tareas de iniciativa derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por golpes noqueadas no se han establecido. Adiós. Se eligió un escenario de molienda lenta sin movimientos repentinos, la base del arte ofensivo militar. Prescindiré de los detalles de las tácticas utilizadas, siempre y cuando funcione con éxito. Adiós. Con el acceso al espacio operativo, tendrá que idear algo nuevo, que requiera mucho esfuerzo, atrayendo recursos completamente diferentes.

Y aquí surgen preguntas sobre hasta qué punto el liderazgo político está listo para llegar hasta el final. El conocimiento general de la historia reciente de Rusia dice: somos grandes maestros de hacer todo bien, pero solo a mitad de camino. Georgia, Siria, la "Primavera de Crimea", los Acuerdos de Minsk, los "gestos de buena voluntad" después de Estambul, la retirada de las tres regiones de la "independiente", Bucha... Y el increíble grueso de Occidente, que se ha propuesto la tarea de derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla. Esperemos que eso también sea parte del plan.


(Ilustración de fuentes abiertas)

*Resultados*
Hasta ahora, el plan del comandante en jefe es claro: máxima protección de la población civil y del personal de la Operación Especial. Ataques solo contra instalaciones militares, agotamiento metódico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y aliados, liberación de Ucrania por partes. Kiev nos está alentando deliberadamente a actuar más rápido, en septiembre los territorios liberados comenzarán a celebrar referendos sobre la autodeterminación. Este es un terrible golpe de reputación para la junta. Los intentos militares de liberar al menos una pulgada de Kherson y Zaporozhye fracasarán con enormes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, golpearán el estado de ánimo de la sociedad ucraniana aún más dolorosamente y resonarán dolorosamente en todos los "centros de toma de decisiones" de la OTAN. No tiene sentido forzar eventos en el campo de batalla, los ataques con sables pueden ser exitosos, pero la proporción de víctimas civiles a personal militar, según las estimaciones más conservadoras de la guerra moderna... será "1 a 5". En el caso de las tácticas terroristas de Bandera, es "1 a 10".

Alguien dice (bastante histéricamente): el tiempo está trabajando contra Rusia, nos permite crear nuevas áreas fortificadas en la profundidad de la defensa, Occidente está bombeando las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas, entrenando nuevos combatientes. Algo nuevo, letal y de largo alcance, como los misiles tácticos para HIMARS, podría surgir. O provocaciones monstruosas con la muerte masiva de civiles. Los intentos de los británicos y los polacos de involucrarse en el conflicto no están excluidos. Sí, así es... Pero hay una fuerte confianza en otro: la situación está bajo control. Y retrasar el calendario de la Operación Especial es útil en todas las áreas. Las razones políticas ya están claras, hay una desestabilización del Occidente colectivo, que pronto no se preocupará por Ucrania, tendría que ahorrar sus centavos. Desde un punto de vista militar, también es útil, se están elaborando habilidades de combate reales para una posible guerra con la OTAN, sus omisiones en el uso de armas, tácticas y circuitos de control específicos están siendo manoseadas.

¿Es peligrosa la guerra de desgaste para Rusia? No voy a responder, no soy economista. Y la siembra del ministro de Finanzas Siluanov de que el futuro presupuesto "se complicará" es el último intento del bloque liberal del Gobierno de hacer dudar al presidente de la continuación de la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania. A ver quién tiene los nervios más fuertes. Parece que nuestros costos hoy en día se reconocen como "aceptables", pero los occidentales corren bastante riesgo de convertirse en "catastróficos". En política y economía. No hay duda de que Washington continuará escalando hasta que desentierre a la Unión Europea y elimine a un competidor en los mercados mundiales. ¿Cuántos burgueses serán suficientes, durante un año... ¿dos o tres? Nadie lo dirá, ni siquiera el Comandante en Jefe. Como siempre, preferirá mirar, solo entonces tomar decisiones y poner una elipsis en la Operación Especial. Dado que el conflicto global desatado no se puede detener, alguien está obligado a salir victorioso. Y Ucrania se librará del pantano del neonazismo.

La cuestión es la estabilidad de los sistemas políticos, donde nuestros asuntos son órdenes de magnitud mejores. Incluso apretando las tuercas, introduciendo las prácticas de un totalitarismo terrible, Zelensky y compañía no podrán mantener a flote a un país arruinado, despoblado, que sufre constantemente los fracasos militares del país. Sin una economía, con un hombro para entregar armas occidentales desde el extranjero, ya que los arsenales europeos están devastados, y el complejo militar-industrial está ausente como tal. Y luego están los oligarcas empobrecidos y los militares descontentos. Conociendo Ucrania... hay mucho que esperar. ¿Espera Occidente disturbios internos en Rusia, un intento de las élites del poder de aislar al presidente, de obligarlo a detener lo que comenzó? El pensamiento tonto se hace más rico, que esperen. Los márgenes de seguridad en la economía y las garantías sociales parecen ventajosos en Rusia. Teniendo en cuenta el factor "todavía no hemos empezado en serio". En todas partes, no solo en el campo de batalla. En temas de petróleo y gas, alimentos y fertilizantes, titanio y uranio, metales de tierras raras y otros recursos. ¿Y cuándo empezaremos? No antes del Día de la Victoria en Donbass, eso es seguro. Y entonces todo comienza.

*Когда же Путин «начнёт на Украине всерьёз»...*


----------



## vettonio (26 Jul 2022)

Hace un par de días se comentaba-polemizaba sobre el ajedrez, la inteligencia de los jugadores y la superioridad de las máquinas.

Esta superioridad está en ascenso:


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> A los BRICS, o a su puta madre, eso si, os lleváis la parte que os corresponde de deudas, y después como si los rusos os ponen una base en Tarragona, no te jode.
> Cataluña ha sido un estercolero historico, y lo único que acabarías siendo, es una provincia de alguna potencia, o reconquistada, y como bien dice un forero deberían repartirse entre las provincias aledañas y terminar con la oligarquía catalana, que ha sido una lacra traidora desde tiempos inmemoriales.



Señor Mister cizañas, deje de intentar envenenar el ambiente entre los compañeros. Último aviso para el acceso rápido al ignore.


----------



## Prophet (26 Jul 2022)

Los rusos se están quedando sin municiomes guiadas y ahora instalan chips de lavadoras en sus misiles.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No pasa nada, el desgobierno ha pensado en todo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que salió ese vídeo y se comentó en Burbuja. No había empezado la 'Operación Especial' todavía. Ni siquiera, creo, la plandemia. Y todos nos preguntábamos ¿cual es el porqué de esto? pues mire, se ve que ya se sabía.

A ver si algún compañero recuerda el hilo para cotejar datos.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vaya, no le está sirviendo de nada a Rusia el chantaje del gas.
> 
> *La UE aprueba prorrogar 6 meses las sanciones contra Rusia #Rusia #Ucrania #UE *
> 
> ...



Curioso.
Muy curioso.
Resulta que pasar de un contrato indefinido a un temporal es "una mejora en las condiciones de trabajo"
(Alguien debería explicarle esto a la ministra del ramo, que la solución al penoso mercado de trabajo español es hacer a todos temporales precarios...).

Hasta ahora las sanciones eran indefinidas. Una vez establecidas, estaban vigentes _ad aeternum_, hasta que se consensuase levantarlas.
Ahora lo que han hecho es pactar que eso que antes era indefinido, va a ser *caducable en seis meses*, salvo que se consensue seguir aplicándolo. Eso sí, poniendo cara muy fiera y diciendo eso de "Jódete, Putin!".

La cosa "vendible" en política, por esta bajada de pantalones, es decir que se refieren al instrumento jurídico de las sanciones por lo de Crimea de 2014 (hace ya taaaannnnto tiempo.......). Dando a entender equívocamente que todas las sanciones 2022 están blindadas y siguen de forma vitalicia.
Pero claro, es que no existe ningún otro instrumento jurídico diferente para las "nuevas sanciones". 
Solo existe uno, el introducido en 2014, y al que han ido aplicando vía enmiendas, modificaciones y anexos, todas las nuevas sanciones 2022.
Así que decaído (caducado, =levantado) el instrumento jurídico de 2014 de las sanciones "_por lo de Crimea_", decaídas todas las sanciones a Rusia.....

Obviamente no habrá un levantamiento de sanciones generalizado, pero con esta medida se pone de manifiesto dos cosas:
.- Las discrepancias internas en el "frente unido UE" son más que manifiestas. Así que ante el riesgo de una deserción generalizada interna, "_hacemos como que todos ya queríamos ir hacia nuestra retaguardia_", y así se salva la unidad de acción y apariencia.
.- Abrimos un nuevo y necesario periodo de negociación, para que hacia el mes de enero (ya frío y glacial invierno), consensuemos nuevas medidas, o prorroguemos las existentes, o levantemos "silenciosamente" aquellas sanciones que más nos están dañando.

Nota: He editado y señalado en negrita, cursiva y subrayado el dato fundamental de la cita. Lo que hasta ahora NO tenía límite temporal, ahora ya tiene un límite temporal. Lo que obligará/exigirá (y abrirá nuevos posibles vetos y apaños individualizados) una nueva renegociación para seguir esta "beligerancia no-combatiente" de la UE contra Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Probablemente no . Pero eso es irrelevante porque los pijos rusos son prooccidentales y su voto no importa
> Ademas la resiliencia del ser humano es ( casi ) infinita .
> El ser humano , desde el paleolitico ha vivido 120 siglos , de los cuales solo en los 2 ultimos la vida ha sido mas facil .
> Los humanos usan electricidad desde hace 1 siglo y medio , agua potable desde hace 2 , telefono desdd hace 1 siglo y medio , telefono movil desde hace menos de 30 anos , television desde hace 1 siglo , radio desde hace 1 siglo y algo , ferrocarril desde hace dos siglos
> ...



Esa "desoccidentalización" va a ser pasar más hambre que la mojama, y lo sabe cualquiera...
Si al final todo va a terminar pagándolo el pobre de Moscú o Piter, que no tiene culpa de nada y que va a ver como su vida se va a convertir en una puta basura por "obra y gracia del estado todopoderoso"....
Apoyar eso es ser imbécil y directamente mala persona


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hace un par de días se comentaba-polemizaba sobre el ajedrez, la inteligencia de los jugadores y la superioridad de las máquinas.
> 
> Esta superioridad está en ascenso:



Gambito de dedo, poco usado


----------



## Roedr (26 Jul 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Los rusos se están quedando sin municiomes guiadas y ahora instalan chips de lavadoras en sus misiles.



Los chips de las lavadoras están siendo la sensación de esta guerra. Ahora, eso va a palidecer para cuando empiecen a usar chips de microondas.


----------



## Roedr (26 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia se retirará de la Estación Espacial Internacional a partir de 2024.*
> 
> Rusia dejará de operar en la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) "después de 2024", según ha anunciado este martes el jefe de la agencia rusa Roscosmos, Yuri Borissov.
> 
> ...



Una pena, la verdad.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero entiéndeme, a las personas con un mínimo de HUMANIDAD nos gustaría vivir en un entorno menos insano que este. Un entorno donde no tengas que echar carreras con el vecino todos los días para ganarte el pan, donde las zancadillas brillen por su ausencia, donde los tontos, o menos afortunados si prefieres, no tengan que perder siempre o que, si pierden, eso no signifique su miseria y su ruina. Al fin y al cabo son humanos como yo.



El problema es que si tocas "el entorno", la fastidias más, por lo que, esa gente que dices, lo tiene mucho más difícil en un entorno intervenido que en uno libre

¿En serio no os dais cuenta de que las soluciones que proponéis NUNCA funcionan?


----------



## riggedd (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Señor Mister cizañas, deje de intentar envenenar el ambiente entre los compañeros. Último aviso para el acceso rápido al ignore.



Sin problema compañero, cizaña las que algunos os inventais de una cataluya ideal y fiel, fue traidora hasta dentro de la República, lo siento pero catalan y traidor van de la mano.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Sin problema compañero, cizaña las que algunos os inventais de una cataluya ideal y fiel, fue traidora hasta dentro de la República, lo siento pero catalan y traidor van de la mano.



Yo no me invento nada. Acabas de asignarme una actitud o posición política respecto de ese problema, falsa. Y dado que persistes en trolear el hilo y sembrar discordia, al ignore.


----------



## AngelMiguel (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Hombre! se atacaron ellos mismos. No les haga el favor de validar su propaganda cuando perpetran banderas falsas contra su propia población y bienes. Y es que esto quedó sobrádamente demostrado, incluso por miles de profesionales norteamericanos, entre ellos 'Arquitectos e ingenieros por la verdad del 9-11'.*Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth | WTC Twin Towers and Building 7 *, que son parte de un movimiento mayor '*Movimiento por la verdad del 11-S*' del que podemos encontrar enlaces incluso en la wikimierda.
> 
> Varios compañeros aquí estuvimos siguiendo el hilo que creó @Telecomunista y aportando informaciones que apuntaban claramente a una compleja operación de falsa bandera sobre su propio territorio.



O_O


----------



## Abstenuto (26 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pepe, meteme solo la puntita, y si te la chupo verdad que me vas a avisar antes de correrte...
> 
> Si cariño...tu disfruta...no te preocupes...



No sé a qué pollas viene el tonito. Me limitaba a decirle a Zhu que los HIMARS no llegan a Moscú


----------



## mazuste (26 Jul 2022)

Naftogaz de Ucrania ha declarado oficialmente el impago de los eurobonos, 
ya que su gobierno le ha prohibido de hecho cumplir con sus obligaciones 
por falta de fondos e incapacidad de realizar los pagos aplazados.

Y aún no ha terminado el mes de julio. Será muy divertido en el otoño.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Jul 2022)

El que se sienta identificado que levante la mano, no os corteis:


----------



## El Veraz (26 Jul 2022)

Amigo genocida, esto es lo que pasa cuando vas con tu tanque metiendote donde no te llaman:


----------



## faraico (26 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> El que se sienta identificado que levante la mano, no os corteis:




Que tendrá que ver los cojones con comer trigo.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Jul 2022)

Claro que hay explicacion, es un claro avance ruso. Es un avance negativo, pero avance al fin y al cabo:


----------



## NPI (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Señor Mister cizañas, deje de intentar envenenar el ambiente entre los compañeros. Último aviso para el acceso rápido al ignore.



6 mensajes y todos son del tipo de regalar una CA de España a nuestros enemigos naturales. Nunca antes se le había visto por aquí.


----------



## piru (26 Jul 2022)

Este soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizaba una transmisión en vivo en su cuenta de Instagram cuando uno de los seguidores le preguntó:

⁃ ¿Pueden dejar de bombardear Donetsk?
⁃ ¡No, hay que borrarlo de la faz de la Tierra!




t.me/atodapotencia/1046


----------



## NPI (26 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hace tiempo que salió ese vídeo y se comentó en Burbuja. No había empezado la 'Operación Especial' todavía. Ni siquiera, creo, la plandemia. Y todos nos preguntábamos ¿cual es el porqué de esto? pues mire, se ve que ya se sabía.
> 
> A ver si algún compañero recuerda el hilo para cotejar datos.





*30 septiembre 2021*


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

Y encima les caen térmicas gratis a los rusos.


----------



## Oso Polar (26 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Claro que hay explicacion, es un claro avance ruso. Es un avance negativo, pero avance al fin y al cabo:



Consulta con la Embajada de EEUU a ver si te lo explican ellos.
Y que sigan las victorias ucranianas, todas más cerca de Kiev.


----------



## NPI (26 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

De este narcoterrorista hay un informe que está en barbecho dentro del CNI, por su salud es mejor para el seguir la corriente del Club de Roma = Agenda 2030

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## El Veraz (26 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente, Putin "comienza a tomarselo en serio". Esta sacando cositas buenas, del mismisimo museo. Las tropas carnecañonistas rusas deben de estar supercontentas:


----------



## clapham5 (26 Jul 2022)

BUENAS NOTICIAS 
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . 
El Kremlin ha dado luz verde a la " Operacion Tamarindo " . Tamarindo es el nombre " clave " de Elensky 
El Zar esta creando el THINK ZANK , sorry TANK que disenara el golpe de Estado . El Kremlin convocara a un concurso de ideas , que seran analizadas por un panel de expertos bajo la supervision de CCCP- 79 una Inteligencia Artificial que habla como Lenin 
La idea es tomar Kiev en 48 horas . El satelite Yordanka II lanzado al espacio en 1988 esta en orbita geoestacionaria sobre Kiev 
recopilando info de los movimientos de la cupula kievita en el Palacio Mariconski 
La fecha que mas suena en las quinielas es el 7 de Noviembre , asi que a " Tamarindo " le quedan 104 dias sin bozal
Aprended los nombres de los Oblasts de Iran . El proximo hilo sera la booooomba .


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Jul 2022)

Y mientras en Mariupol.



_Nota: Cuando construyan los adosados me apunto._


----------



## rejon (26 Jul 2022)

*La presidenta de Georgia denuncia intentos de Rusia de anexionarse territorios georgianos.*

La presidenta de Georgia, Salome Zourabichvili, ha denunciado este lunes una serie de intentos de Rusia de anexionarse territorios georgianos ubicados en la región separatista de Abjasia.

Las autoridades de Abjasia, afines a Rusia, aprobaron la semana pasada la transferencia al territorio de la Federación Rusa de una residencia oficial y sus territorios aledaños en la ciudad de Pitsunda, en el noroeste de Georgia, a orillas del mar Negro.

Según la presidenta Zourabichvili, esta decisión de las autoridades de Abjasia constituyen "una forma de anexión del territorio georgiano por parte de Rusia", y ha denunciado una "ocupación continua" en la región.

"Lo condeno enérgicamente y pido a la comunidad internacional que reaccione enérgicamente ante esto", ha señalado Zourabichvili en su perfil de la red social Twitter.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...726165009.html


----------



## El Veraz (26 Jul 2022)

Los Mariuopolenses deben estar super contentos con la operasion espesial. Se notan los avances y las mejoras:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Mercado negro... ¿Estas cosas no se pagan directamente con dólares ni en lingotes, verdad?



Ni idea, en Wallapop no están.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Preciasamente se marcaron el farol de que iban a cortar el gas a Europa y a última hora lo han abierto sin problemas de nuevo, básicamente porque como de verdad están empezando a implosionar, no pueden cortar el gas a Europa y perder esa fuente de ingresos.

Si fuesen tan sobrados de dinero no habrían abierto el Nord Stream 1 como han hecho y lo habrían cortado directamente.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (27 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que al final va a caer el puente Antonovsky, unica retirada de las maltrechas tropas orcas que quedan en Jerson. La caterva seguira insistiendo que los HIMARS no valen nada y son inferiores a los misiles rusos (si, esos que no aciertan ni al arco iris), porque lo han visto en RT y ellos no se dejan influir por nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (27 Jul 2022)

Más y más propaganda

Sálvese quien pueda


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> O_O
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136568



A mi también me ha pasado. Me explicó un compañero que sucede al dar thanks antes de cargar del todo la página. Por lo que he estado experimentando desde entonces, así parece ser.


----------



## Malevich (27 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es lo que digo, que debería ser América más Islas Británicas más Península Ibérica. Pero Orwell se autocensuró en cierto modo.
> 
> Le pudo el antiespañolismo propio de todo inglés de educación protestante. Como va ir en el mismo bando España que Inglaterra, imposible.
> 
> Estoy convencido que de haber sido la Península Ibérica sólo Portugal, sin España, la hubiera metido en Oceanía. Pero convencido absolutamente al 100%.



España no puede estar en el mismo bando de Inglaterra jamás. Orwell conocía bien España y a los españoles. Homenaje a Cataluña es su mejor libro, y debería ser obligatorio en todos los institutos del país.


----------



## Malevich (27 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Siempre pensé eso, pero que si hubiera un Gobierno serio,deberia sentarse a negociar la independencia, por supuesto hay que mirar activos y pasivos y repartirlos, y que se vayan con su puta madre, que son una mancha de golfos y ladrones.



Da igual, seguirían siendo unos pedigüeños tras la independencia... Reclamarían indemnizaciones, deudas históricas...


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1136590
> 
> *30 septiembre 2021*



Al comentarlo con mi hermano, me ha dicho también que no era tan viejo como pensaba. Es anterior a la O.E. pero durante la plandemia. Gracias, la verdad es que podría haberlo mirado yo mismo, pero ni se me pasó por la cabeza algo tan obvio.


----------



## lapetus (27 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que al final va a caer el puente Antonovsky, unica retirada de las maltrechas tropas orcas que quedan en Jerson. La caterva seguira insistiendo que los HIMARS no valen nada y son inferiores a los misiles rusos (si, esos que no aciertan ni al arco iris), porque lo han visto en RT y ellos no se dejan influir por nadie.



Interesante. Yo creo que la cabeza de los HIMARSs no tiene chufa como para demoler el puente, pero a lo mejor hace agujeros que dificulten el paso.
En caso de que sean HIMARS, Los rusos deberían interferir la señal del GPS en ese área para desactivar el guiado de los cohetes.
Aunque claro, igual es necesario hacerlo desde el aire, y orbitar todo el rato te expone mucho.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

Después de tres meses de dudas y de haber bloqueado el envío español, Alemania ha decidido que va a enviar a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 a partir del próximo abril.

La cadencia sería de uno al mes hasta octubre, donde serían tres al mes. 

Adicionalmente, se ha hecho saber que no existe munición disponible para los 30 antiaéreos Gepard 1A2 enviados a Ucrania debido a que Alemania no tiene en su inventario y Suiza se niega a venderla por su neutralidad.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2022)

Bloomberg confirma hoy, lo que ya sabemos en burbuja desde hace semanas:
Rusia deja el gas justo a los europeos, para que se peleen entre ellos. Y si le quitan las sanciones, Rusia dará más gas.



Que comiencen los Juegos del
Hambre!


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jul 2022)

Estoy echando un ojo a los comentarios y casi todos los que tienen foto de perfil son mujeres maduritas.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estoy echando un ojo a los comentarios y casi todos los que tienen foto de perfil son mujeres maduritas.



Putin es demasiado blando, y Kadirov también. Habría que coger el ADN de Lope de Aguirre, clonarlo y mandarlo a Ucrania diciéndole que han secuestrado a su hija.


----------



## NPI (27 Jul 2022)

En 2020 100$
En 2021 250$
En 2022 junio 1700$
En 2022 julio 2200$
En 2022 noviembre-diciembre ?$

¡QUÉ SE JODA PUTIN!


----------



## Bimbo (27 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estoy echando un ojo a los comentarios y casi todos los que tienen foto de perfil son mujeres maduritas.



Buena milf la Flotur


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Después de tres meses de dudas y de haber bloqueado el envío español, Alemania ha decidido que va a enviar a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 a partir del próximo abril.
> 
> La cadencia sería de uno al mes hasta octubre, donde serían tres al mes.
> 
> Adicionalmente, se ha hecho saber que no existe munición disponible para los 30 antiaéreos Gepard 1A2 enviados a Ucrania debido a que Alemania no tiene en su inventario y Suiza se niega a venderla por su neutralidad.


----------



## Adriano II (27 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Este soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizaba una transmisión en vivo en su cuenta de Instagram cuando uno de los seguidores le preguntó:
> 
> ⁃ ¿Pueden dejar de bombardear Donetsk?
> ⁃ ¡No, hay que borrarlo de la faz de la Tierra!
> ...



Otro más tonto que dormir con botas

Dejar grabado esto para que cuando los rusos te cojan prisionero te pidan cuentas ... Como aquel que se metía con la familia del checheno mandamás


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (27 Jul 2022)

Se le fue a uno de los del desgobierno ucraniano...



Ucrania quiere que Citi, JPMorgan y HSBC sean procesados por 'crímenes de guerra': asesor de Zelensky



¿O quizás acabe muerto pronto en un accidente de avión?


----------



## Scope (27 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Monsanto es de propiedad europea (Alemania) ya que la compro Bayer.



La oligarquìa globalista no tiene paìs. Son como una plaga de langostas, depredan todo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

* poner de manifiesto el plan?*










UCRANIA (XII). ¿Crisis accidental? [La guerra no es contra Rusia]


Michael Hudson * Otra fascinante entrevista con Michael Hudson sobre cómo Estados Unidos ha convertido la guerra de Ucrania en una victoria sobre Alemania y la UE. Guerra subsidiaria …




conversacionsobrehistoria.info





421 viewsMaQaveli, 01:03

TT896
Donald J. Trump / @realDonaldTrump 07/25/2022 15:38:25
ID: Not Available
Truth Social: 108709668791103427
Q Clock [ Min: 11 | :25/:55 Mir: 39 | 180 Mir: 41 | :35/:05 Mir: 59 ]











Jul 21, 2022 · 8:31 AM UTC · Archillect
10:31 a. m. · 21 jul. 2022·Archillect
















​


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Se le fue a uno de los del desgobierno ucraniano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o es "disidencia controlada" o si va en serio le dan matarile y luego dicen que ha sido Putin


Farlopensky paga la coca, primer y ultimo aviso


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> o es "disidencia controlada" o si va en serio le dan matarile y luego dicen que ha sido Putin
> 
> Farlopensky paga la coca, primer y ultimo aviso



Ya cumplió su cometido ,hay de sacarlo de la escena


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## raptors (27 Jul 2022)

*Un buen análisis* sobre el papel del _SWIFT_ en las transacciones monetarias.... y una buena alternativa propuesta por china, rusia...



>


----------



## Magick (27 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi también me ha pasado. Me explicó un compañero que sucede al dar thanks antes de cargar del todo la página. Por lo que he estado experimentando desde entonces, así parece ser.




a mi desde hace semanas me reinicia las paginas cada pocos segundos y se cancelan los thanks que hubiera dado, incluso si estoy escribiendo un mensaje me lo borra.
Para escribir mensajes debo redactarlos fuera del foro y copiar/pegar, sino me los borra.
Bravo Calopez.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jul 2022)

Los ukros pierden su central eléctrica más grande
Dedicado al pingüino gilipollenko y su troupe


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> o es "disidencia controlada" o si va en serio le dan matarile y luego dicen que ha sido Putin
> 
> 
> Farlopensky paga la coca, primer y ultimo aviso



Si parece que están bajo los efectos de drogas, lo de ir ya contra esa gente es que no razonan muy bien…


----------



## raptors (27 Jul 2022)

*ja ja hasta los chinos* ya hacen broma a lo de: _"jodete putin..."_



> __


----------



## Malevich (27 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Quedan 57 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico.
> 
> Hoy en:
> 
> ...



Terrible ola de calor ¿eh?


----------



## coscorron (27 Jul 2022)

Pronto en su factura de la luz ... Ale, a disfrutarlo, que estamos salvando la democracia en Ucrania. Poco nos pasa.


----------



## Como El Agua (27 Jul 2022)

Sigue la reorientación del sistema financiero ruso.
El sistema de pago ruso "Mir" pronto comenzará a funcionar en Irán, hay acuerdos al respecto, según RIA Novosti con referencia al Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Sufrimiento que une a las personas


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda Cada vez que salgo de casa en Donetsk, aunque sea solo para ir a por pan, dejo a mi gato tres raciones de comida y grandes cantidades de ag…




slavyangrad.es











Sufrimiento que une a las personas


27/07/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Cada vez que salgo de casa en Donetsk, aunque sea solo para ir a por pan, dejo a mi gato tres raciones de comida y grandes cantidades de agua. Nunca se sabe si vas a volver y el animal no debe sufrir por ello. Los bombardeos de Donetsk no se detienen y cada vez golpean un lugar distinto, algunos que ni siquiera fueron atacados en 2014. Cada día, tres o cuatro civiles se convierten en víctimas de Ucrania, como en una fantasía en la que el monstruo exige al pueblo una nueva víctima cada día. Mariupol, Berdiansk, Jerson o Melitopol ya están intentando construir una nueva vida, pero mi ciudad es un chivo expiatorio para el que la guerra se ha convertido en ocho años de rueda que ahora tiene forma de infinito.

Al salir a por pan, nos despedimos de nuestras familias. Todos los vecinos han intercambiado los números de teléfono de sus familiares cercanos. Nunca se sabe qué puede pasar. Ahora, los vecinos se preocupan si mis luces no se encienden en demasiado tiempo. Las personas han empezado a comunicarse como lo hacían en 2014. No es mala idea llamar a los amigos a la una de la madrugada, o incluso a las cuatro, al leer que la zona en la que viven se ha visto cubierta de artillería. En Donetsk, las noticias no paran: un depósito de combustible arde allí, Ucrania ataca un barrio residencial aquí, una fábrica ha sufrido un impacto en otra parte. Todos se compadecen por los demás. Sorprendentemente, el sufrimiento une a las personas mucho más que la alegría.

Una vez, iba a una entrevista y de camino fui al mercado a por café. Detrás de mí note que una chica de unos 18 años aceleraba para acercarse a mí. “¿Puedo ir contigo? Por favor. Tengo mucho miedo”. Por supuesto, caminemos juntas. En ese momento, un coche cercano pisa un bache y hace un ruido. La chica reacciona aterrorizada. Entiendo que no es simple miedo, es terror. Incluso su voz tiembla. Al fin y al cabo, no es más que una niña.

“Tengo que ir, ¿sabes? Por el diploma. No se puede hacer a distancia. Estudio en la Academia de Gestión. Hace poco, mi amiga ha estado en un bombardeo terrible. Antes no tenía tanto miedo, pero ahora casi no puedo salir de casa”, dice.

“Te entiendo, realmente te entiendo. Pero todo va a salir bien, no tengas miedo”. Intento distraerla con conversación ligera, aunque solo sea para llenar el vacío y hacerle olvidar el miedo. Pero hay otro ruido a lo lejos y esta vez no es un coche. “No tengas miedo, son los nuestros”, digo con voz de confianza a mi nueva amiga aunque realmente no estoy segura de ello.

“Cuanto salgo, me pongo la mejor ropa y me aseguro de que los calcetines no tengan agujeros. Nunca se sabe qué te va a pasar y no quiero pasar vergüenza”, sonríe sonrojándose.

“Claro, todos lo hacen. Pero asegúrate de leer las recomendaciones de auxilio”, le digo. “O escríbelas y llévalas contigo, así sabrás que hacer y no te tropezarás. Ya verás. Léelo siempre y no te pasará nada”. De repente, me abraza. Está a punto de llorar. No sé qué más puede haber que sea capaz de causar tal exceso de emociones en nosotros. Ni cuánto valen los diplomas.

En uno de los viajes a Mariupol, junto al padre Teofan pude visitar el antiguo edificio del SBU. En 2015, fue prisionero allí. Ucrania le acusaba de terrorismo y traición a la patria. Fue torturado con ahogamiento. Entre otras cosas, le pusieron un pañuelo en la cara y le tiraron agua por encima imitando una ejecución. Entonces hubo un intercambio de prisioneros y el religioso fue rescatado.

Estamos en las ruinas del edificio. Ya no está el tejado y falta el cuarto piso. Los pisos se han colapsado. El viento sopla a través de las ventanas, golpeando las puertas que aún quedan e incluso ha caído la valla de este antaño formidable edificio. El generoso sol del sur nos calienta desde arriba. Esto es probablemente como se mostraría un final feliz en una película. Estoy de acuerdo con mi compañero en que no se debe construir nada en este lugar. Ha habido demasiado dolor y sufrimiento aquí, es mejor dejar la plaza en memoria a las víctimas de Ucrania.

Armados con linternas, bajamos las escaleras al sótano, donde se guardaban las pruebas. Entre toda la basura encontramos chapas del batallón Vostok, cintas de san Jorge, símbolos cosacos y octavillas sobre el referéndum de 2014. Testigos mudos de lo que han dejado atrás. Todo esto es para los museos de Donetsk o San Petersburgo.

Me sorprende una de las cosas que encontramos. Son octavillas que llaman a acabar la guerra en Donbass. La fecha es el 17 de febrero de 2018. La idea de que “No hay alternativa a Minsk”, las treguas sin fin -tregua escolar, tregua de Pascua, tregua de la cosecha, tregua navideña- se sustituían unas a otras y solo diferían en el nombre. Con impunidad, los asesinatos de residentes de Donetsk ya se habían convertido en la norma, en algo familiar para todo el mundo, que simplemente estaba cansado de Donbass. Cosas que pasan.

Y, de repente, alguien en el Mariupol controlado pro Ucrania llama a una manifestación que exija parar la guerra. Centenares de octavillas están tiradas por las estanterías de este polvoriento suelo del maldito edificio del SBU. Hubo personas que sufrieron torturas, otras murieron, otras simplemente quedaron rotas. También por octavillas como estas. Esto significa que las acusaciones de los expertos de sofá de que nuestros compatriotas no se resistieron al régimen eran injustas. Habrá quien diga que, en una ciudad de medio millón, esto no es significativo. Pero en cualquier sociedad hay siempre muchos más ciudadanos sin iniciativa que con ella.

Teofan me muestra la sala de tortura en la que los agentes simulaban ejecuciones. Le llaman la “Galería de los disparos”. Al pasar estuve a punto de caer al tropezarme en el suelo lleno de cartuchos.

“Sentaban al prisionero en un banco. Yo estaba tumbado ahí. Una vez estaba sentado y disparaban a mi alrededor para obligarme a firmar una _confesión_”, cuenta Teofan.

En una esquina, encontramos el busto medio roto de Félix Dzerzhinsky que una vez estuviera colocado en el patio del SBU, desde los tiempos soviéticos hasta la _descomunización_. Félix parece triste y su nariz, mejillas y orejas están desconchadas por las balas.

“Al principio hizo de blanco para los agentes del SBU. Pero rápidamente se dieron cuenta de que el efecto rebote es peligroso, así que empezaron a usar prisioneros para simular ejecuciones”, cuenta Teofan.

En las escuelas de Mariupol instruían a los futuros nacionalistas. Pero ahora las cintas de san Jorge se utilizan entre los residentes de los territorios liberados. Se llevan sin más, sin coacción. En la localidad de Volonterovka, al norte de Mariupol, donde llevo ayuda humanitaria, me llaman la atención dos gemelos: Damirel y Leminar Mamatov. Ambos llevan cintas de san Jorge. “Las daban en Mariupol el Día del a Victoria y hoy mi hermano y yo hemos recibido el diploma de noveno curso. Un diploma que ya es de la RPD. Nos hemos graduado con honores”, cuenta uno de los gemelos. Se me hace difícil imaginar cómo se puede estudiar para sacar matrícula de honor cuando aquí ha habido guerra desde febrero y ahora todo está destruido, incluida la escuela, no hay luz, agua ni transporte.

“Estoy en primero, pero casi no fue al colegio. Primero el coronavirus, luego las vacaciones y al final, la guerra. Realmente todavía no sé leer bien”, dice Anechka, un ángel rubio que me enseña dónde estaba el gimnasio y dónde estaba el comedor.

Desde los primeros días, las tropas ucranianas hicieron del colegio de Volonterovka su cuartel general, lo que presagiaba un triste destino. No puede ser reconstruido. Aun así, en una de las viejas clases, encuentro un juego de niños sobre UPA, un manual para los jóvenes nacionalistas ucranianos, medallas de cartón de patriotas ucranianos, aparentemente para los ganadores del juego. Ha quedado claro que Ucrania no perdió el tiempo.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Y los C-25 se encontraron en el arsenal de los Su-25 de Khokhlovsky.

Están sacando todo lo que tienen de los depósitos de RAV.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Se ha firmado un acuerdo para suministrar a Rusia componentes para "aviones iraníes". Una clara alusión a la organización del ensamblaje de vehículos aéreos no tripulados en Rusia, para los que también se pueden comprar productos acabados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Kherson informa de que el puente Antonivska resultó dañado durante el bombardeo nocturno y el tráfico está bloqueado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

*Lo más destacado de la SSR de Ucrania el 26 de julio de 2022*

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon un almacén cerca del puesto de control de Troebortnoe en la región de Bryansk. Un ciudadano moldavo murió y otros tres civiles resultaron heridos.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de las AFU en Khrenivka y Senkivka, en la región de Chernihiv, y en Tolstodubovo y Znob-Novhorodske, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En el norte de la región de Kharkiv, hay combates de posición cerca de Borshcheva y Svitlichne. Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron una serie de ataques contra los lugares de alojamiento de las AFU en Kharkiv.

▪ Por la noche, se supo que la aldea de Berestovoye, en la carretera Bakhmut-Lysychansk, había sido tomada por los aliados.

▪ Para la dirección de Soledar, unidades de las PMC de Wagner tomaron todo el pueblo de Pokrovske, abriendo el camino para una ofensiva sobre Bakhmut (Artemivsk) desde el este.

▪ Las unidades de la PMC de Wagner también desalojaron definitiva y completamente a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas del territorio del TPP de Uglegorska, en torno al cual había habido combates desde finales de mayo. Las unidades de las AFU en Novoluhanske fueron rodeadas por las fuerzas aliadas.

▪ Una base de mercenarios extranjeros fue atacada en Kostyantynivka. Entre los muertos hay ciudadanos polacos.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon durante la noche una base de las FGS en el distrito de Budennovsk de Donetsk, dañando las instalaciones como resultado del asalto. Las formaciones ucranianas están bombardeando continuamente otros asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk, con civiles heridos.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia continúan los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean posiciones de las AFU en Orekhove, Kamenskoye y Zelenoye Pole.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Mykolayiv por la mañana. Varias instalaciones de infraestructura resultaron dañadas.

▪ Las AFU intentaron bombardear Kherson una vez más, pero las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas pudieron repeler el ataque.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacaron durante la noche varias instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en la región de Odessa: objetivos en la zona de Zatoka y Karolino-Bugaz, así como el depósito de municiones 1513 cerca de Belenky.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (27 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> No sé a qué pollas viene el tonito. Me limitaba a decirle a Zhu que los HIMARS no llegan a Moscú



Coño...no te parece naive ...has ido tu a mirar si los sistemas de direccion de tiro de los HIMARS permiten el tiro a 80, 300 o 500 kmts???
No hay nada ad hominem en mis palabras...tranqui, TRONKO!!


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

*El Batallón Médico Hospitalario cubre a los mercenarios de la Brigada de Normandía*

El Batallón Médico Hospitalario, afiliado al movimiento Sector Derecho, ha vuelto a participar en las hostilidades. Según el mercenario británico Fraser Hood, los combatientes de su grupo utilizaron el vehículo de una "organización humanitaria" para desplazarse y trasladar equipos en la zona del frente.

El propio bloguero mercenario también es digno de mención:

▪ Frazier tiene 25 años y es cabo primero de la reserva del ejército británico.

▪ De 2014 a 2021, sirvió en el Ejército. Sirvió en Lituania y participó en ejercicios en Kuwait e Irak.

▪ En 2020, participó en un ejercicio en Ucrania y visitó la zona de exclusión de Chernóbil.

▪ Llegó a Ucrania de nuevo el 4 de marzo, uniéndose a la Brigada Normandía, salpicada de escándalos. A diferencia de sus compañeros, se autodenomina audazmente mercenario.

▪ En marzo luchó en dirección a Kiev y fue visto en Moshun, Irpen y Bucha.

▪ Abandonó Ucrania en junio, pero volvió a la zona de guerra dos semanas después. Fraser fue visto por última vez en el pueblo de Uspenovka, en la región de Zaporizhzhya. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (27 Jul 2022)

UCRANIA (XII). ¿Crisis accidental? [La guerra no es contra Rusia] – Conversacion sobre Historia








UCRANIA (XII). ¿Crisis accidental? [La guerra no es contra Rusia]


Michael Hudson * Otra fascinante entrevista con Michael Hudson sobre cómo Estados Unidos ha convertido la guerra de Ucrania en una victoria sobre Alemania y la UE. Guerra subsidiaria …




conversacionsobrehistoria.info





UCRANIA ¿Crisis accidental? [La guerra no es contra Rusia]

GR (Michael Welch): Estamos viendo hoy cómo la OTAN está aunándose en torno al llamamiento de EE. UU. para sancionar a Rusia, incluyendo su exclusión del sistema SWIFT. Están siendo golpeados con sanciones para dañar, «sanciones infernales» como diría el presidente Biden, y no parece que esté funcionando. Pero las sanciones están volviendo como un bumerán y golpeando muy duramente a la UE y a los Estados Unidos con subidas de precios de alimentos, fertilizantes, petróleo y gas. Pareciera que están provocando la agresión rusa, como si le hubieran obligado a hacerlo. Sabemos que esto no es cierto, es decir, es algo en lo que han estado trabajando todo este tiempo. Pero, ¿cuál era realmente el objetivo estratégico de provocar a Rusia para que fuera a una guerra de sanciones con Ucrania? ¿Preveían que Rusia pediría clemencia o hay algo más en juego?

MH: Creo que es justo lo contrario de lo que has dicho. La guerra no es contra Rusia. La guerra no es contra Ucrania. La guerra es contra Europa y Alemania. El propósito de las sanciones es impedir que Europa y otros aliados aumenten su comercio y sus inversiones con Rusia y China, porque Estados Unidos vio que el centro del crecimiento mundial no está en América ahora que se está desindustrializando. Seguir las políticas neoliberales desde la década de los 80 ha terminado por vaciar la economía estadounidense. ¿Y cómo diablos puede Estados Unidos mantener la prosperidad si ha perdido la capacidad de crear riqueza?

La única forma de mantener la prosperidad si no se puede crear en casa es obtenerla del exterior. Y el intento, desde hace un año, del presidente Biden y de los neoconservadores estadounidenses, fue bloquear el Nord Stream 2, y en su defecto, bloquear todo el comercio energético y de otro tipo con Rusia; para que Estados Unidos pudiera monopolizarlo por sí mismo. Una de las principales herramientas de los últimos cien años de control de la economía mundial por parte de EE. UU. ha sido la industria del petróleo, controlando así el comercio mundial de energía. La energía es la clave del PIB, de la productividad de todos los países, y la idea de que el comercio energético saliera del control de EE. UU. y entrara en el de otros países amenazaba la capacidad de EE. UU. de desactivar a otros países.

Así que la provocación de la guerra en Ucrania y la provocación de una respuesta por parte de Estados Unidos ha permitido a este país decir: “miren lo mal que lo está haciendo Rusia, se está defendiendo”. Defenderse contra Estados Unidos es una declaración de guerra, porque eso significa que se está rompiendo con el sistema dolarizado, y con ello, la posibilidad de que otros países se liberaran fue vista por los Estados Unidos como un desafío a su capacidad de dictar políticas y de utilizar la diplomacia del dólar para hacerse con el control de sus posiciones de liderazgo.

El temor de los Estados Unidos, por supuesto, es que el movimiento ecologista sea capaz de moverse para detener el calentamiento global mediante la reducción del uso de los combustibles de carbón, el petróleo y el gas. Así, al crear esta crisis en Europa, los Estados Unidos en gran medida… basan su política exterior en la aceleración del calentamiento global; acelerando la utilización del carbón y del petróleo como los combustibles del futuro. Creo que el presidente Biden hoy está en Polonia prometiendo que reemplazará el petróleo ruso por carbón polaco. Y por carbón americano, por eso el presidente Biden tiene al senador Manchin, del lobby de la industria del carbón, como presidente de la Comisión de Energía y Recursos Naturales del Senado..

Así que lo que se está viendo no es que a los Estados Unidos les salga el tiro por la culata y se disparen en el pie creando una crisis mundial. ¡Esa es la idea! Porque saben que, en la crisis mundial, los precios de la energía van a subir mucho, beneficiando a la balanza de pagos de EEUU. Las compañías petroleras que controlan el comercio mundial de petróleo, una vez que excluyan a Rusia de él; los precios de los cultivos agrícolas subirán mucho, beneficiando a Estados Unidos como exportador agrícola, especialmente si impiden las exportaciones de trigo ucraniano y ruso. Esto va a crear una crisis de deuda para los países del tercer mundo cuyas deudas están a punto de vencer. Y Estados Unidos puede utilizar esta crisis de la deuda para obligarles, o intentar obligarles, si acceden a ello, a seguir privatizando y vendiendo su propiedad pública a los compradores estadounidenses con el fin de obtener el dinero para pagar las deudas y las importaciones más caras de petróleo y alimentos.

La estrategia de EE. UU. es crear exactamente la crisis mundial que has presentado como accidental. Puedes estar seguro de que esta gente lee los periódicos lo suficiente como para saber que este es el resultado obvio de lo que están haciendo. Mire lo que están haciendo como algo deliberado. No asuma que son tontos. Son inteligentes, son malvados, pero no son tontos.


Inauguración del gaseoducto Nord Stream 1 en noviembre de 2011
GR: Ya sabe que de eso hay bastante, pero quiero señalar que en uno de sus artículos habló básicamente de tres áreas, áreas económicas, que parecían estar dominando las cosas en los Estados Unidos en este momento. Está el sector del petróleo y el gas, está el complejo industrial-militar, y luego está el sector FIRE[1] de las finanzas, la industria y los bienes inmobiliarios. Creo que estas tres áreas se están beneficiando de la situación actual y se puede ver esto claramente. Los tipos y las cotizaciones de Raytheon y Lockheed Martin están subiendo…

MH: Bueno, de los bancos no estoy seguro. ¿Dónde está el interés de los bancos en todo esto? Los bancos, desde el siglo XIII, han hecho la mayor parte de su dinero a partir de la financiación del comercio. Si eres un importador de petróleo, obtienes una carta de crédito por la que el banco se compromete a pagar cuando se realice la entrega. La financiación del comercio es una actividad bancaria enorme, y ahora los bancos estadounidenses están excluidos de esta financiación del comercio en lo que se refiere a Rusia, China y probablemente de los países de la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta. Así que es difícil ver cómo se están beneficiando los bancos. Especialmente si los países del tercer mundo, los países del sur global dicen «no vamos a sacrificar nuestras economías e imponer austeridad sólo para pagar a los tenedores de bonos. Los préstamos han sido malogrados, son préstamos abusivos, no los vamos a pagar».

Eso no ayudará a los bancos y a los inversores. Así que los bancos parecen haber tomado un… están un poco rezagados en todo esto. La guerra no parece ser tan económica como neoliberal; un odio visceral a Rusia, y un odio a Alemania también, entre los neoconservadores. Y creo que es eso; no se entiende, pero hay este odio no-económico, lo que hay es casi un odio racista cuando se extiende a China, por ejemplo.

Si hay una guerra financiera y el mundo se divide en dos bloques económicos, es algo muy parecido a una guerra militar. Realmente no se sabe lo que va a pasar en la anarquía. Es una caja de sorpresas. Estados Unidos piensa que tiene suficiente poder para, mediante el soborno, la fuerza, el asesinato (si es necesario); como algunos de los senadores han pedido… para salirse con la suya, pero no estoy seguro de que eso se vaya a encontrar con la simple pasividad de todos los que Estados Unidos declara como enemigos.

GR: Bueno, Arabia Saudí ha anunciado recientemente que fijará el precio del petróleo en yuanes. Eso significa que el dólar tiene ahora un competidor, supongo, a la hora de comprar petróleo.

MH: En el comercio del petróleo con China, ya que otros países no van a hacer su comercio en dólares porque los Estados Unidos pueden simplemente tomar cualquier activo en dólares que tengan. Si un país hace algo independiente, como lo hizo Chile, que quiso tomar el control del comercio del cobre, bajo Allende, Estados Unidos puede simplemente apoderarse de su dinero. Cuando a Venezuela se le ocurrió emprender una reforma agraria en el marco de su política popular, Estados Unidos simplemente se apoderó de su dinero, y el Banco de Inglaterra se apoderó del oro de Venezuela. Estados Unidos simplemente se apoderó de las reservas extranjeras de Afganistán antes de apoderarse de las reservas extranjeras de Rusia.

Así que de repente, los países o tienen miedo de mantener y utilizar los bancos de Estados Unidos y de utilizar cualquier conexión con el dólar, o de tener cualquier cosa disponible que los Estados Unidos puedan tomar, porque esa es su política ahora. Eso es lo que realmente está alejando a los otros países. Incluso los aliados de Estados Unidos deben estar asustados, porque Alemania está pidiendo que su suministro de oro le sea devuelto desde el Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York en aviones de carga.

GR: Sí, así que estás viendo una especie de efecto dominó, es decir, el dólar estadounidense ya estaba en algunas dificultades, pero ahora, puedes ver que realmente hay una aceleración a medida que avanzamos, y en todos esos otros países del sur global y otros lugares que has mencionado, ¿van a deshacerse de eso e ir con la otra moneda?

MH: La crisis es política. No se solucionará con otra moneda. El presidente Putin, en sus discursos, dijo que esta guerra no es sobre Ucrania. Esta guerra es sobre la reestructuración del orden internacional. Y eso significa una alternativa al FMI, un conjunto de instituciones alternativas al Banco Mundial, una alternativa al Tribunal Internacional de Justicia y una alternativa al orden basado en las reglas de Estados Unidos, basado en las reglas de Naciones Unidas, por ejemplo. Pero eso no puede hacerse mientras Estados Unidos sea miembro de ese grupo.

Así que significa que va a haber una nueva agrupación de organizaciones internacionales, a la que Estados Unidos no se unirá porque no se unirá a ninguna organización en la que no tenga capacidad de veto. Así que vas a tener dos caminos paralelos. Tendremos un camino neoliberal financiarizado y financiado por la deuda, en Europa y América del Norte, y tendremos un capitalismo industrial que evolucionará hacia un camino socialista en China, en los países de la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta y en el bloque de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái.


Visita del presidente chino Xi Jimping a Arabia Saudí
GR: Creo que la resolución en Ucrania es una especie de acuerdo a corto plazo, pero el largo plazo va a ser, de hecho, alejar a Europa de la OTAN y del área de influencia de Estados Unidos.

MH: Estados Unidos controla profundamente a los políticos europeos. La única oposición a la OTAN y a los Estados Unidos en Europa proviene de la derecha nacionalista. La izquierda respalda totalmente a Estados Unidos y lo ha hecho desde que, de hecho, la National Endowment for Democracy y otras entidades estadounidenses tomaron el control de los partidos de izquierda en toda Europa. Han tonyblairaciado a la izquierda europea y a los partidos socialdemócratas en Alemania y, en el resto de Europa, los partidos laboristas en Inglaterra ya no son laboristas ni socialistas, son básicamente partidos neoliberales pro-estadounidenses.

GR: Sé que Rusia es muy rica en yacimientos minerales, y también en petróleo y gas. Rusia y Ucrania forman parte del granero del mundo. Y controlan importantes minerales como el litio y el paladio y demás, por los que está negociando Ucrania. Como parte de ese plan, veremos como resultado, como he mencionado, muchos impactos en todo el mundo, incluyendo los alimentos, y probablemente vamos a empezar a ver incluso escasez de alimentos muy pronto.

MH: Esa es la intención. Hay que darse cuenta de que esto estaba previsto. Sin gas, ya hay empresas alemanas de fertilizantes que están quebrando porque el fertilizante se hace con gas, y si no pueden conseguir su gas ruso, no pueden hacer el fertilizante, y si no tienes el fertilizante, las cosechas no van a ser tan prevalentes y abundantes como antes. Por tanto, hay que asumir que, obviamente, sabían que esto iba a pasar, y esperan que los Estados Unidos se beneficien de la compresión de costes que está imponiendo a los importadores de alimentos en su propio beneficio.

GR: Sólo quiero hacerme una idea de lo que los Estados Unidos tienen para contraatacar. Quiero decir, ellos tienen en el prestigio del dólar una capacidad de maquillar las cosas, pero también tienen el control, mediante el uso y la confiscación, por ejemplo, del oro y los depósitos del gobierno ruso y del Banco Central de Rusia. ¿Son esos movimientos el tipo de cosas que pueden realizar? Es decir, también podríamos hablar más tarde sobre su ejército, pero ¿podrías hablar de ese tipo de herramientas que los Estados Unidos tienen para luchar contra Rusia?

MH: Bueno, la herramienta obvia que se ha utilizado durante los últimos 75 años ha sido el soborno. Los políticos europeos son especialmente fáciles de sobornar. Y la mayoría de los países, simplemente pagándoles dinero, y apoyando sus campañas políticas… entrometerse en otros países mediante un enorme apoyo financiero para los políticos pro-estadounidenses es la forma obvia. Hubo asesinatos selectivos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando los británicos y los estadounidenses se trasladaron a Grecia y comenzaron a disparar a todos los antinazis porque eran en gran parte socialistas, e Inglaterra y Estados Unidos querían restaurar la monarquía griega. También tienes la Operación Gladio en Italia, los asesinatos selectivos desde Chile hasta el resto de América Latina y su estela. Así que, “si no puedes comprarlos, mátalos”.

También hay varias potencias militares. Y la principal herramienta que Estados Unidos ha intentado utilizar son las sanciones. Si no pueden obtener su petróleo, o financiarlo en gas o alimentos de Rusia, entonces Estados Unidos puede simplemente cortar su suministro de alimentos. Y cortar el suministro de materias primas esenciales e interrumpir sus procesos económicos; porque hay tantos componentes diferentes que se necesitan para casi cualquier tipo de actividad económica…

Estados Unidos estaba buscando lugares por los que presionar. Y va a tratar de trabajar en ellos; el sabotaje, ciertamente, es otra herramienta que se está utilizando, como se ve en Ucrania. Así que la pregunta es si este intento de presión va a forzar a otros países, pero ciertamente va a causar sufrimiento a corto plazo en los países presionados.

A largo plazo, vamos a tener que ser autosuficientes en los principales puntos de presión. Vamos a tener que producir nuestros propios alimentos y no importar nuestro trigo. Vamos a tener que dejar de cultivar para la exportación y tener nuestro propio grano; tal vez volver a la agricultura de tamaño familiar para hacer todo esto. Vamos a tener que producir nuestras propias armas, vamos a tener que tener nuestras propias fuentes de combustible, y eso incluiría la energía solar y la energía renovable para independizarnos del comercio del petróleo, gas y carbón, que están dominados por los Estados Unidos. Así que el efecto de todo esto a largo plazo, e incluso a medio plazo, va a hacer que otros países sean autosuficientes e independientes.

Habrá muchas alteraciones, incluso hambre, muchas transferencias de propiedad y desórdenes; pero a largo plazo, Estados Unidos está destruyendo la idea de un único orden globalizado interconectado porque ha separado a Europa y a Norteamérica del resto del mundo.

GR: Cómo es… cuando se trata de lidiar con los oligarcas en Rusia, y lo que están enfrentando con esas sanciones… ¿quieren que las sanciones se terminen para poder involucrarse con los Estados Unidos, o están aceptando a Putin y teniendo un enfoque de «hagámoslo por nuestra cuenta»?

MH: En el pasado, los oligarcas miraban mucho a occidente, porque cuando transfirieron el petróleo y el gas de Rusia y el níquel y los bienes inmuebles a sus propias manos, ¿cómo cobraron? No había dinero en Rusia porque todo fue destruido después de 1991, en la terapia de choque. La única manera en que podían sacar dinero era vendiendo algunas de sus acciones a Occidente. Y eso es lo que Khodorkovsky quería hacer cuando quería vender Yukos a, creo, el Standard Oil Group. Y ahora que se dan cuenta de que Estados Unidos puede simplemente apoderarse de sus yates, apoderarse de sus propiedades inmobiliarias británicas, apoderarse de sus equipos deportivos, apoderarse de los activos que tienen en Occidente; se están dando cuenta de que su única seguridad es mantenerlos dentro de Rusia y de sus economías aliadas, no de las economías basadas en Estados Unidos, donde todo lo que tienen en Occidente puede ser tomado.

Así que ayer, Chubais dejó Rusia para siempre y se fue a Occidente; están haciendo elegir a los oligarcas. O se quedan en Rusia y cuidan su riqueza creando medios de producción rusos o se van de Rusia, cogen su dinero y huyen y esperan que occidente les deje quedarse con parte de lo que robaron.


Cumbre de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva en Moscú, en junio de 2022. De izquierda a derecha, además de Vladimir Putin, el secretario general de la OTSC Stanislav Zas, el primer ministro de Armenia Nikol Pashinyan, el presidente de Bielorrusia Alexander Lukashenko, el presidente de Kazakhstan Kassym-Jomart Tokayev y el presidente de Tajikistan Emomali Rahmon (foto: kremlin.ru)
GR: Entre los países que no van a apoyar las sanciones contra Rusia o China encontramos a India, Kazajistán, Tayikistán, Kurdistán… es decir, todos esos países de la región de Asia Central. Y eso parece beneficiar a la Iniciativa de la Franja y la Ruta, creo.

MH: Eso parece. El gran interrogante es la India, porque es muy grande. Y la India ya se ha posicionado para ser el intermediario de mucha financiación comercial con Rusia. La India también es propensa a ser pro-estadounidense. Y Modi en el pasado políticamente ha sido muy pro-americano. Pero el hecho es que si miras los intereses económicos nacionales implícitos de India, sus intereses económicos están con la región en la que se encuentra; con Eurasia, no con Estados Unidos.

Así que la cuestión es… creo que dentro del Pentágono y del Departamento de Estado, su gran preocupación es cómo mantener el control de India en manos de Estados Unidos. Esa va a ser la gran área de crisis en los próximos años.

GR: Tal vez te haga poner las gafas para ver el futuro. Quizás a dos años vista. Teniendo en cuenta las tendencias predominantes, ¿cómo va a ir todo esto? ¿Va a haber un bando más avanzado que el otro o va a ser una tragedia nuclear? ¿Cuál es tu opinión?

MH: No creo que sea nuclear, aunque podría, dados los locos neoconservadores y los fundamentalistas cristianos de Washington, gente como Pompeo que piensa que Jesús vendrá si haces volar el mundo… es decir, esta gente está literalmente loca.

Trabajé con gente de seguridad nacional hace 50 años en el Hudson Institute, y no podía creer que los cerebros humanos fueran tan retorcidos como lo eran, queriendo volar gran parte del mundo por razones religiosas. Y por razones étnicas, y por razones de psicología personal. Y estas son las personas que de alguna manera se han elevado a una posición de elaboración de políticas en los Estados Unidos, y están amenazando no sólo al resto del mundo, sino también, por supuesto, a la economía estadounidense.


----------



## Roedr (27 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estoy echando un ojo a los comentarios y casi todos los que tienen foto de perfil son mujeres maduritas.



Que patético, haciéndose las guerreras en un foto de diseño. Serían más creíbles si estuvieran en una trinchera aguantando los cohetes rusos. Estas en un combate real duran menos que Paquirrín.


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si el minero o el camarero votan a Abascal van a seguir igual de jodidos o más y yo voy a seguir igual de bien. Por mi no tengo ninguna preocupación, me se ganar la vida desahogadamente en este ecosistema y Abascal lo único que va a hacer es ponerlo más a mi favor.
> 
> Pero entiéndeme, a las personas con un mínimo de HUMANIDAD nos gustaría vivir en un entorno menos insano que este. Un entorno donde no tengas que echar carreras con el vecino todos los días para ganarte el pan, donde las zancadillas brillen por su ausencia, donde los tontos, o menos afortunados si prefieres, no tengan que perder siempre o que, si pierden, eso no signifique su miseria y su ruina. Al fin y al cabo son humanos como yo.
> 
> ...



Y digo yo, COMO ES POSIBLE que tu HUMANIDAD no vea al MINERO, es más cómo es posible que tu humanidad sea tan INDIGNANTE que se atreva a juzgar las decisiones de otros, sean las que fueren...

Te diré, yo vivo probablemente INMENSAMENTE mejor que tú y mira qué curioso YO SI VEO que han venido a por mi vecino, sí veo que han venido a por mi amigo, sí veo que han venido a por mi hermano y SE QUE VIENEN A POR MI... intento ayudar como puedo, PERO HAY GENTE como tú, con su humanidad que suele COMENTAR: "algo harían o dejarían de hacer si con 25 años bla, bla, bla, bla..."

El problema es que tú eres un FASCISTOIDE encubierto, que con el buen rollito que te gastas quieres ir de GUAY...

Y no tienes EMPACHO en decir que TIENES QUE PERDER, pues DEBES saber que quien tiene que perder (yo lo hago y mucho) tiene ENORMES PREOCUPACIONES CHAVALIN...

Por todo esto que te digo y te he dicho, EL MINERO sabe que HASTA QUE TU dejes de ser el FASCISTA que eres y te enteres que los FASCISTAS a los que apoyas son mafiosos que no tienen empacho en robar hasta a su puta madre y a ti NO MENOS, pues le toca aliarse con el diablo hasta que el diablo ya no tenga aliados... 

VAN A POR TI... el minero ayuda, PERO EL DIABLO quiere lo que tienes y NO VA A PARAR... y más te hagas el duro, más atractivo le va a resultar al diablo HODERTE, que ya no es sólo quitarte lo que tienes, es la forma chavalín de hoderte:

- Película recomendable: _"El indomable"_ con Paul Newman, o sé todo lo duro que quieras, mejor será como lección para el resto... otra no menos interesante "Cadena Perpetua" y como violar al pobre Dufressne se había convertido en un casi fascinante deseo dado que se oponía una y otra vez a ser violado, hasta que encontró una forma de dejarse violentar menos ofensiva; imagino que cual esbirro lo tuyo será acostarte con Abascal y los suyos, que tampoco se alejará mucho de tu forma del ver el mundo...


----------



## rober713 (27 Jul 2022)

Liz Truss, candidata anglo a primer ministro, se caga y se mea en directo oyendo un ruidito en plato de television pensando que los rusos llegaban, acto seguido fue a cambiarse de ropa dado que se encontraba en situacion pauperrima


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Más y más propaganda
> 
> Sálvese quien pueda



menudo show !

Los judíos son muy buenos a la hora de montar espectáculos ( comparados con los chinos )

Aún así cuela cualquier cosa a la borregada . Lo que importa es el relato


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

Los Honderos Baleáricos aprueban este post.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

..............................

Los burgueses de toda Europa están preocupados por cosas bastante mundanas: un aumento de los precios que no se ha visto hace mucho tiempo y la amenaza del desempleo masivo, la creciente desigualdad entre los más pobres y los más ricos. Y encima se superponen catalizadores puramente europeos del descontento, como la esquizofrenia pseudoecológica y de género. Y si las autoridades pueden al menos tratar de empujar el primer grupo de problemas al "dictador Putin" (aunque esto ya no tiene mucho éxito), entonces no se le puede adjudicar la plantación de agendas "verdes" y "arcoíris".

Lo más terrible es que el profano ya se ha dado cuenta de lo que es ahora la Unión Europea: una estructura de marionetas al servicio de los intereses de los amos de ultramar, y que él, el profano, confía cada vez más en este descubrimiento suyo. En otras palabras, en la mente de los burgueses, se forma una imagen del enemigo por sí mismo, que coincide completamente con la realidad.

Según una encuesta realizada por Bild, solo en Alemania, aproximadamente la mitad de los ciudadanos ya están listos para protestar en la calle si la situación no comienza a estabilizarse. Pero las autoridades europeas no temen a la multitud en sí, sino al hecho de que alguien con grandes recursos la ensille, la arme y la dirija en la dirección correcta. Los grandes industriales europeos -los principales terroristas suicidas del próximo invierno, si se cuentan en miles de millones de euros- tienen una gran experiencia en el uso de esquiroles y escuadrones de asaltantes, por lo que los temores de los políticos no son infundados.

Una de las áreas de trabajo preventivo es ... un ataque a las redes sociales y los mensajeros instantáneos, que "demostraron" perfectamente su valía durante las "revoluciones de color" (incluido, por cierto, el levantamiento del BLM en los Estados Unidos).

El más peligroso de ellos es, por supuesto, el Telegrama de "Putin": aún no está completamente prohibido, como en la Ucrania amante de la libertad, pero desde hace más de un mes, los medios occidentales progubernamentales han estado haciendo campaña para desacreditar al mensajero. y canales de información basados en él, a los que se acusa de "difundir información errónea rusa". El futuro europeo de Facebook e Instagram también está en entredicho (ambas redes sociales están prohibidas en la Federación Rusa), cuyo propietario debe almacenar los datos de los usuarios en la UE (y, evidentemente, cooperar más estrechamente con las fuerzas del orden locales). agencias).

Otro tema importante es la “reexportación” desde Ucrania de generosas donaciones de armas occidentales, incluidas armas pesadas. Europol está tratando de cortar las cadenas de suministro, pero los informes de contrabando solo van en aumento. Pero los mismos "Panzerfausts" pueden caer en manos no solo de grupos del crimen organizado, sino también de algunos "Volksgrenadiers" que dispararán desde ellos contra los autos de la policía, escondiéndose detrás de una multitud de gente del pueblo.

Esperando en secreto que no llegue a eso, las fuerzas del orden europeas están instando a los ciudadanos a mantenerse alejados de las protestas, amenazando con rastrear a los manifestantes con software de reconocimiento facial. En caso de que las amenazas aún no funcionen, la policía está reponiendo sus arsenales de equipos especiales.

Así: solo está por delante la segunda prueba seria en un par de años, y uno de los principales baluartes de la "democracia" está tratando apresuradamente de cambiar al régimen de un estado policial, pero ni el espíritu ni las competencias son suficientes para esto. . Y el invierno está cada vez más cerca y, al parecer, en Europa no solo será frío, sino también “divertido”.

Autor: Mijail Tokmakov


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

Los veo y subo a 2.300


Por primera vez desde principios de marzo de este año, el precio del gas en los países europeos ha superado el umbral de $ 2,3 mil por 1 mil metros cúbicos. m. El miércoles 27 de julio, según los datos comerciales de la Bolsa de Valores de Londres ICE


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

Se cumplió.

" Desde las 9:00 hora de Moscú del miércoles 27 de julio, el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream disminuyó a 1,28 millones de metros cúbicos. m/h, que es sólo el 20% de la capacidad del gasoducto. Así lo informa el operador alemán Gascade. "


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

*El clima de consumo en Alemania cae al segundo mínimo histórico consecutivo*
La caída del consumo en Alemania ha alcanzado un nuevo pico debido a la alta inflación y las incertidumbres derivadas de la guerra de Ucrania. El mínimo histórico del mes pasado se ha socavado una vez más, dijo la empresa de investigación del consumidor GfK sobre la base de su última encuesta sobre el clima del consumidor en Alemania el miércoles. Para agosto, GfK prevé un valor de menos 30,6 puntos.

"Desde que comenzó la encuesta de confianza del consumidor para toda Alemania en 1991, no se ha medido un valor peor", dijo GfK. Incluso durante las fases de confinamiento de la pandemia, el estado de ánimo era mejor. En tiempos normales, la curva de confianza del consumidor se mantiene estable en torno a un valor de 10. En el primer confinamiento por el coronavirus, cayó a un mínimo de alrededor de menos 24.

"Además de las preocupaciones sobre las cadenas de suministro interrumpidas, la guerra de Ucrania y el fuerte aumento de los precios de la energía y los alimentos, ahora hay temores sobre un suministro de gas adecuado para las empresas y los hogares el próximo invierno", dijo el experto en consumo de GfK, Rolf Bürkl. "Esto actualmente está deprimiendo la confianza del consumidor". Es probable que el escaso suministro de gas natural (Rusia ha anunciado que reducirá a la mitad sus ya reducidos suministros) aumente la presión sobre los precios de la energía y, por lo tanto, la inflación.

derstandard.at


----------



## niraj (27 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> En 2020 100$
> En 2021 250$
> En 2022 junio 1700$
> En 2022 julio 2200$
> ...




El gran ganador de esa subida es USA, que ya es el principal vendedor a la UE gracias al bloqueo de la UE a Rusia
Si Rusia, vendiendo la quinta parte de gas que hace un año, mantiene ganancias, podemos imaginar el negocio de usA

En cierta forma es una política de control similar a la que tienen con Mexico.
Mexico vendía su petróleo a USA y compraba combustible refinado sensiblemente más caro.
Ahora los mexicanos decidieron refinar su propio petróleo, lo que ha desatado la ira de USA y Canadá


----------



## VittorioValencia (27 Jul 2022)

Info de los tiros, segun canal pro rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

*El precio del gas en Europa sube muy por encima de los 200 euros*
La situación incierta del suministro continúa elevando el precio del gas natural en Europa.* El miércoles por la mañana, el precio de un megavatio hora de gas natural holandés para entrega en agosto aumentó alrededor de un 10 por ciento a 224 euros*. El precio se refiere al contrato de futuros TTF, que se utiliza como punto de referencia para los niveles de precios del gas en Europa.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es lo que digo, que debería ser América más Islas Británicas más Península Ibérica. Pero Orwell se autocensuró en cierto modo.
> 
> Le pudo el antiespañolismo propio de todo inglés de educación protestante. Como va ir en el mismo bando España que Inglaterra, imposible.
> 
> Estoy convencido que de haber sido la Península Ibérica sólo Portugal, sin España, la hubiera metido en Oceanía. Pero convencido absolutamente al 100%.



La alianza entre Inglaterra y Portugal es la más antigua del mundo.


----------



## niraj (27 Jul 2022)

Información ucraniana, tocar con pinzas y guantes









China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me






Versión de Kiev: relación de fuerzas en el marco de una operación especial de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa en Ucrania.










China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me





Evaluación por Kiev de sus capacidades de combate y el ejército ruso durante una operación militar especial de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa en el Donbas 

Se presentan datos cuantitativos sobre tanques, sistemas de artillería, incluidos los de la OTAN, vehículos blindados, sus características de impacto y pérdidas.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Jul 2022)

Todos sabemos la gran cantidad de chiringuitos que se montan con estas cosas, ayudas económicas (creo recordar que eran 400e por familia+100e por cada hijo) pisos de protección oficial, ayudas para el estudio, buscarles empleos prioritariamente etc etc Pero esto me ha recordado cuando no había ni un teléfono de atención al suicida pese a que se suicidaban 11 personas al día. 9 personas contrataron solo para esta línea telefónica (Imagino que en cada comunidad autónoma habrán contratado personal similar) Al final la han tenido que cerrar porque se ve que ya no llamaba prácticamente nadie. Lo pongo porque vas sumando el coste total entre ayudas, asociaciones, creaciones de infraestructuras para atenderlos....

*El 112 cancela la línea de emergencia que atiende a los refugiados ucranianos en su idioma *

El teléfono de* Emergencias 112 Ucrania *dejará de estar operativo el próximo lunes 1 de agosto. Así lo confirmó la *Sociedad Valenciana de Gestión Integral de los Servicios de Emergencias*, que justifica la desaparición del canal a la "gran reducción del número de llamadas".

El servicio, creado en marzo por la Agencia Valenciana de Seguridad y Respuestas a las Emergencias, atiende llamadas en ucraniano y ruso durante las 24 horas del día y ofrece asesoramiento tanto a las personas recién llegadas como aquellas que estén interesadas en ofrecer su ayuda, según indicó la Generalitat en un comunicado tras aprobar la línea.

Un razonamiento que en menos de un semestre ha dejado de valer, ya que el servicio desaparecerá por completo sin dejar ni a una sola persona que domine la lengua ucraniana, de las nueve que contrataron, pese a las situaciones de emergencia que seguirán dándose aunque haya habido una reducción de llamadas entrantes.

Así, el 52% están relacionadas con petición de información sobre los trámites necesarios para obtener protección temporal por parte de las personas refugiadas al llegar a España, sobre la escolarización de menores en centros educativos de la Comunitat y sobre la obtención de la tarjeta sanitaria.

El 20% de las llamadas están relacionadas con peticiones de información de servicios sociales, prestación de ayudas, recepción de personas que llegan en avión, tren o autobús y también con la asistencia humanitaria por parte de Cruz Roja. Además, otro 18% de llamadas se refieren a problemas médicos o asistencia sanitaria.


----------



## Eslacaña (27 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Los futuros del gas natural en EEUU amplían sus ganancias y suben un 10%*
> 14:20 || 26/07/2022



En Europa solo nos queda entrenar para ser más tontos.
Vamos a subvencionar la construcción de la nueva serie de submarinos nucleares yanquis.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El clima de consumo en Alemania cae al segundo mínimo histórico consecutivo*
> La caída del consumo en Alemania ha alcanzado un nuevo pico debido a la alta inflación y las incertidumbres derivadas de la guerra de Ucrania. El mínimo histórico del mes pasado se ha socavado una vez más, dijo la empresa de investigación del consumidor GfK sobre la base de su última encuesta sobre el clima del consumidor en Alemania el miércoles. Para agosto, GfK prevé un valor de menos 30,6 puntos.
> 
> "Desde que comenzó la encuesta de confianza del consumidor para toda Alemania en 1991, no se ha medido un valor peor", dijo GfK. Incluso durante las fases de confinamiento de la pandemia, el estado de ánimo era mejor. En tiempos normales, la curva de confianza del consumidor se mantiene estable en torno a un valor de 10. En el primer confinamiento por el coronavirus, cayó a un mínimo de alrededor de menos 24.
> ...



Esa afición que tiene Alemania con joder a Europa cada cierto tiempo tiene que acabar, a ver si el problema de Europa son los cabeza cuadrada de los teutones


----------



## circodelia2 (27 Jul 2022)

En Europa y España no somos tontos para un rato no, para todo el dia y mañana repetimos. 
....


----------



## Argentium (27 Jul 2022)

*Kiev denuncia ataques masivos en seis provincias, con heridos en Járkov*

Mientras, *Moscú* y *Kiev* mantienen el pulso en el sur y el este de *Ucrania*, a la espera de la prometida contraofensiva ucraniana en *Jersón* y la anunciada ofensiva rusa para rodear *Sloviansk* y *Kramatorsk*, los principales bastiones ucranianos en el *Donbás*.

"Las fuerzas rusas continúan fortaleciendo sus posiciones en las regiones de *Zaporiyia* y *Jersón* en preparación para las contraofensivas ucranianas", afirmó el estadounidense Instituto de Estudios de la Guerra en su informe diario.
El centro analítico estadounidense citó al jefe de la Administración Militar de Zaporiyia, *Oleksandr* *Starukh*, quien informó de que las fuerzas rusas están cavando trincheras en la central electronuclear de Zaporiyia, la mayor de su tipo en Europa, y emplazado equipamiento militar en barrios residenciales aledaños.
*La central es "una de las más grandes de Europa", con lo que "llevará tiempo restablecer el orden", según el Ejército ruso. *


----------



## otroyomismo (27 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La misma sensación de siempre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136872
> 
> ...



siguiendo el OT (disculpas). Hombre, estas tirando bastante hacia atras en el tiempo. Yo me pase todos los 90 trabajando en la zona y ni de coña era asi. Que si, que las calles son las que son y salvo derribar manzanas enteras poco se puede hacer. Y que salias de farra sin problemas hasta altas horas aunque ya empezaba a verse a algun morito con ganas de trincar carteras. Si, habia lumpen pero cierta "homogeneidad social en la gente". Vamos, que la mayoria era lumpen patrio. Cuando Madrid ya estaba llena de panchis (finales de los 90) aqui no veias ninguno. Y moros y similares aun menos.

Lo de ahora es que..., en fin, el horror.


----------



## El Veraz (27 Jul 2022)

Pues aqui tenemos el resultado de "los HIMARS no sirven para nada" y "los sistemas antiaereos rusos son superiores". Vamos, que ni las han olido. Segunda oleada de HIMARS al puente y ya ha quedado inutilizado:



Ah, pero aqui hay algunos que lo pueden arreglar con un poco de cemento y unas tiritas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dos detalles de esto:
> 
> 
> Diría que uno de los es civil.
> Como empiecen a circular por el mercado negro… vaya tela.





*Hilo* interesante sobre el tema.




Difícil justificar esto, hay otro dron grabando el tema y seguro que habían visto lo que había antes de atacar.


Cómo no, en Twitter ya está hecha justicia. El detalle es que eran moldavos, parece ser. Debería conformarse más tarde.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Jul 2022)

La guerra en el S. XXI


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y digo yo, COMO ES POSIBLE que tu HUMANIDAD no vea al MINERO, es más cómo es posible que tu humanidad sea tan INDIGNANTE que se atreva a juzgar las decisiones de otros, sean las que fueren...
> 
> Te diré, yo vivo probablemente INMENSAMENTE mejor que tú y mira qué curioso YO SI VEO que han venido a por mi vecino, sí veo que han venido a por mi amigo, sí veo que han venido a por mi hermano y SE QUE VIENEN A POR MI... intento ayudar como puedo, PERO HAY GENTE como tú, con su humanidad que suele COMENTAR: "algo harían o dejarían de hacer si con 25 años bla, bla, bla, bla..."
> 
> ...



No ha ido nadie a por ti. Simplemente vives en un sistema que, si no espabilas, te va a dejar atrás con el agravante de que unos pocos, realmente muy pocos .... 200-300 familias en este pais, juegan con las cartas marcadas y las oportunidades no son igual para todos. No es algo consciente ni planeado ni deliberado, simplemente el sistema es así, está concebido así. Que sepas que la baraja de Abascal está incluso más trampeada a favor de los mismos que ahora y los rezagados ni entran en sus planteamientos.

Ejemplo: para ayudar a los damnificados por los incendios de Castilla-Leon su idea es hacer un concierto benéfico o repartir camisetas de un equipo ciclista entre los voluntarios que vayan a apagar el fuego .... Con dos cojones ....


----------



## coscorron (27 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La guerra en el S. XXI



Que ridículo es todo ... Haciendo posados para Vogue, el en plan duro y ella en plan princesa de cuentos para convencer a las charos modernitas de que si, que ellos son la parejita NWO ideal ... Todas querrán un Zelenskito para ellas solitas y ser la princesita ucra .. Que asco y que vergüenza da todo.


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No ha ido nadie a por ti. Simplemente vives en un sistema que, si no espabilas, te va a dejar atrás con el agravante de que unos pocos, realmente muy pocos .... 200-300 familias en este pais, juegan con las cartas marcadas y las oportunidades no son igual para todos. Que sepas que la baraja de Abascal está incluso más trampeada a favor de los mismos que ahora y los rezagados ni entran en sus planteamientos.
> 
> Ejemplo: para ayudar a los damnificados por los incendios de Castilla-Leon su idea es hacer un concierto benéfico o repartir camisetas de un equipo ciclista entre los voluntarios que vayan a apagar el fuego .... Con dos cojones ....



Claro que no vienen a por mí pequeño fascistilla:









España suaviza las reglas de inmigración ante la falta de mano de obra


El Ejecutivo español aprobó este martes una reforma que facilita la regularización de inmigrantes en el país, que enfrenta una falta de personal en diferentes sectores como el turismo o la agricultura,…




www.france24.com





Van a por el minero que se muere en las colas del paro... y porque no hay MANO DE OBRA...

Y te preocupa el monte???? o las camisetas del concierto de Abascal y NO EL MINERO que le van a meter MANO con MAS Y MAS ESQUIROLES...

Y dices que no van a IR A POR TI????


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Claro que no vienen a por mí pequeño fascistilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ... vale .... que a ti lo que te jode son los inmigrantes, las feministas y los maricones. Vamos que eres un carca nacinalcatólico como Abascal: tradición católica, familia y limpieza de sangre ...... Entiendo que lo que prima en ti es esa pulsión reaccionaria que luego intentas justificar con argumentos económicos y con apocalipsis imaginarios porque decir simplemente que eres un puto torquemada no vende. Hay que vestir la mona de seda, hay que suavizar la ignomia. Vale, ya está claro. De todas formas estaré atento por si un moraco, o dos .... o cien, vienen a por mi ....  

PD: A mi el monte me la sopla. Solo me hace gracia la solución que VOX, partido gobernante en Castilla Leon, les plantea a los daminificados: concierto benéfico y ya tal ..... La siguiente será sacrificar dos vírgenes negras al dios del fuego en la plaza del pueblo o algo así ....


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues aqui tenemos el resultado de "los HIMARS no sirven para nada" y "los sistemas antiaereos rusos son superiores". Vamos, que ni las han olido. Segunda oleada de HIMARS al puente y ya ha quedado inutilizado:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, pero aqui hay algunos que lo pueden arreglar con un poco de cemento y unas tiritas



Joder que exitazo, los orcos quedan sin puente y los ukros sin la central eléctrica más grande, pues cambio tiritas por velas


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ah ... vale .... que a ti lo que te jode son los inmigrantes, las feministas y los maricones. Vamos que eres un carca nacinalcatólico como Abascal: tradición católica, familia y limpieza de sangre .....   . Entiendo que lo que prima en ti es esa pulsión reaccionaria que luego intentas justificar con argumentos económicos y con apocalipsis imaginarios. Vale, ya está claro. De todas formas estaré atento por si un moraco, o dos .... o cien, vienen a por mi ....



No chavalín no, aquí el fascista eres tú...

Al que no van a ir a buscar es a tí... el que critica al otro eres tú... el que entiende que nada le va a pasar eres tú...

Yo no critico a casi nadie; ni al esquirol que viene a buscar su pan y no me importa si uno es gay o no, cosa de esa persona y decisión suya, TENGA 25 AÑOS o tenga 55 no es COSA MÍA...

A quíen suelo criticar es a FASCISTAS COMO TÚ, que van de HUMANISTAS y sólo son vendehumos fascistas encubiertos, cuyo único interés es JODER AL DE ABAJO para seguir con su cantinela progre Y PODER DISPONER de un SERVICIO QUE NO PUEDEN PAGAR, ya sea la chacha que les limpia en casa o del camarero que les sirve en el restaurante mientras critican el coste del menú... 

Así que no me cuentes tontaaaaaaassss... que por aquí desde comunista, a fascista, a vividor... a... me han llamado de todo por NO COMULGAR CON RUEDAS de molino como las tuyas...


----------



## Erwin (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No chavalín no, aquí el fascista eres tú...
> 
> Al que no van a ir a buscar es a tí... el que critica al otro eres tú... el que entiende que nada le va a pasar eres tú...
> 
> ...



Tus aportaciones suelen ser muy interesantes, no entres al trapo.
Salud2


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No chavalín no, aquí el fascista eres tú...
> 
> Al que no van a ir a buscar es a tí... el que critica al otro eres tú... el que entiende que nada le va a pasar eres tú...
> 
> ...



Si cantais a kilómetros: tengo amigos maricones, no soy ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, fascismo y comunismo es lo mismo, me han llamao comunista y fascista, etc....etc.... Se os reconoce a la legua:

CUÑAO FACHA, en su día votante de C's y ahora de VOX.  

No teneis porqué avergonzaros, lo podeis reconocer abiertamente: España se fundó sobre dos pilares fundamentales, la fe católica y la limpieza de sangre. Es normal que haya muchos como tu, está en el ADN nacional.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si cantais a kilómetros: tengo amigos maricones, no soy ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, fascismo y comunismo es lo mismo, me han llamao comunista y fascista, etc....etc.... Se os reconoce a la legua:
> 
> CUÑAO FACHA, en su día votante de C's y ahora de VOX.



En plena línea de flotación. Tocado y hundido  

El horror cotidiano de tantos cuñaos


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

Según entendí leyendo de varios artículos la segunda ofensiva Rusa ha de comenzar a finales de Agosto, ahora están descansado y preparándose, los artículos no citaban fecha de reinicio pero insinuaban que a finales de Agosto volvería.

No lo postee porque me pareció un poco exagerado pero vistos los ataques realizados por los rusos, parece que van por ese camino y que están devolviendo fuego para mantener ocupados a los ucranianos, las novedades tendrán que esperar a partir del 15 de Agosto, mientras 2 semanas o puede que 3 semanas de pequeños avances y consolidación.


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si cantais a kilómetros: tengo amigos maricones, no soy ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, fascismo y comunismo es lo mismo, me han llamao comunista y fascista, etc....etc.... Se os reconoce a la legua:
> 
> CUÑAO FACHA, en su día votante de C's y ahora de VOX.





kelden dijo:


> ....
> 
> (*) *Añado que si un español de 25 años tiene que competir con unos moracos para ganarse la vida,* es que algo muy malo ha hecho el mismo con su propia existencia. *Para que lo entiendas, que habrá perdido el tiempo en chorradas* en vez de hacer lo que tenía que haber hecho: prepararse para esta carrera de obstáculos.




Me pones el lugar dónde yo he insultado a nadie, sea musulman o sea español... sea gay o no... y dónde yo alabe a un FASCISTA COMO TU...

Aquí el único facha eres tú... 

Y además de facha un EMPRESAURIO (tengas o no empresa) de cohones, cuya única finalidad de pedir ESQUIROLES es MAL PAGAR servicios que no te puedes permitir...


----------



## niraj (27 Jul 2022)

Entre la recomendación de no ducharse y ahora esto... 
Alemania corre el riesgo de quedarse sin papel higiénico por falta de gas


----------



## El Veraz (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Según entendí leyendo de varios artículos la segunda ofensiva Rusa ha de comenzar a finales de Agosto, ahora están descansado y preparándose, los artículos no citaban fecha de reinicio pero insinuaban que a finales de Agosto volvería.
> 
> No lo postee porque me pareció un poco exagerado pero vistos los ataques realizados por los rusos, parece que van por ese camino y que están devolviendo fuego para mantener ocupados a los ucranianos, las novedades tendrán que esperar a partir del 15 de Agosto, mientras 2 semanas o puede que 3 semanas de pequeños avances y consolidación.



OK. Aunque en el reporte de José de ayer, y en los comentarios de Estado mayor ruso, se dice que tras una pausa, ya ha comenzado la ofensiva tras la misma.


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En plena línea de flotación. Tocado y hundido
> 
> El horror cotidiano de tantos cuñaos



Esta gente tiene un problema. Bueno dos:

1.- En su fuero interno se avergüenzan de lo que son. Entonces siempre andan con las mismas excusas y eufemismos: ni izquierdas ni derechas, bla .... bla .... Ser básicamente un mezquino, que es lo que son, les genera desasosiego.

2.- Creen en este sistema. Si te fijas en el vil este, nos obsequia con unos análisis económicos del carajo, todos basados en la ortodoxia de la economía liberal. No se desvía ni una coma del manual. Ni se plantean que no hay solo una economía, hay miles. Por otra parte este sistema deja a un montón de gente fuera porque no está pensado para el bien común, está pensado para facilitar la acumulación de capital y el capital no se puede acumular en todas partes, es físicamente imposible, pero se niegan a reconocerlo y buscan chivos expiatorios: el moro, el negro, el maricón, el que sea antes que reconocer que su puto sistema es un cagarro que socialmente no vale para tomar por culo ya que mantiene fuera a una parte considerable de la sociedad.

Es divertido porque genera tipos muy graciosos como este fulano.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Cambio de marea en Ucrania: las armas occidentales logran frenar a los rusos*

Después de tres meses de rodillo artillero en el Donbás, con escasas ganancias y un puñado de ciudades convertidas en ruinas como botín, el ejército ruso ha dejado de avanzar en Ucrania. Han pasado 15 días desde que* Moscú usó el eufemismo "pausa operacional" *para definir del parón de sus tropas tras tomar Sverononetsk y la vecina Lisichanks.









Cambio de marea en Ucrania: las armas occidentales logran frenar a los rusos


Después de tres meses de rodillo artillero en el Donbás, con escasas ganancias y un puñado de ciudades convertidas en ruinas como botín, el ejército ruso ha dejado de avanzar...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esta gente tiene un problema. Bueno dos:
> 
> 1.- En su fuero interno se avergüenzan de lo que son. Entonces siempre andan con las mismas excusas y eufemismos: ni izquierdas ni derechas, bla .... bla .... Ser básicamente un mezquino, que es lo que son, les genera desasosiego.
> 
> ...



No le puedo mejorar su acertada sintesis


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania ataca un puente estratégico de la ciudad ocupada de Jersón.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas han destruido parcialmente un puente estratégico de Jersón, una ciudad ocupada por los rusos en el sur del territorio, según informan las autoridades de ocupación el miércoles.

El puente de Antonovski, en los suburbios de Jersón, es clave porque es el único que conecta la ciudad con la orilla sur del río Dniéper y el resto de la región de Jersón. "Los que atacaron el puente han hecho que la vida sea un poco más difícil para la población", asegura Kirill Stremousov, un representante de las autoridades ocupantes, a los medios rusos. Aunque, según él, este hecho "no tendrá ninguna influencia sobre el resultado de los combates".


----------



## Yomimo (27 Jul 2022)

Curioso esta noticia de El Inmundo de manera bastante destacada, yo ya no se qué pensar... Como no estoy suscrito solo me da para leer las primeras lineas pero me hago la idea.









¿Qué hacemos si nos visita una civilización extraterrestre? "Lo más probable es que piensen que la humanidad es estúpida"


Imaginemos una escena: Joe Biden, en su despacho oval, en directo para todo el planeta. Enciende una gran pantalla y en ella aparece algo sorprendente: no galaxias remotas, como...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## niraj (27 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Hilo* interesante sobre el tema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece confirmado que han atacado un grupo de civiles moldavos, simplemente por encontrarse en el paso fronterizo. Uno murió y 3 resultaron heridos

Como conclusión:
- Es una forma absurda de malgastar munición guiada en objetivos sin valor militar

- Es armamento donado por los países occidentales, es decir, a los ucranianos les "sale gratis". Y lo que fácil llega, fácil se malgasta

- Atacar civiles intencionadamente es un crimen de guerra. Y "occidente" es consciente de que se están cometiendo crímenes de guerra con el armamento que está entregando

- Es munición guiada por cámara de TV. No pueden alegar que no sabían que atacaban civiles, ni argumentar cínicamente que los aliados se "autobombardean"o "expotó un aire acondicionado", como cínicamente suelen hacer cuando atacan objetivos civiles


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Elimina (27 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que ridículo es todo ... Haciendo posados para Vogue, el en plan duro y ella en plan princesa de cuentos para convencer a las charos modernitas BLABLABLA



Muy bien, ibas bien hasta "a"
Paleto al ignore.


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Tus aportaciones suelen ser muy interesantes, no entres al trapo.
> Salud2



Sabes el problema... que cuando vienen a buscarte para pegarte un tiro en la nuca, estos SERES DE LUZ son los primeros en señalar a CUALQUIERA...

Son progretas... viven en la indigencia de SER CORRECTOS, no sea que les CULPE alguien de SUS DESVIOS PRIMARIOS, que son específicamente vivir bien a COSTA DE LO QUE SEA...

Ve a ver a un fascista de los que lo lleva a orgullo y no te engañan...

Ve a ver un comunista de orgullo y no te engañan...

Pero estos MEAPILAS son vividores del cuento... indigentes económicos cuya única FINALIDAD es tener SERVICIOS de RICO a precio de derrivo...

Es muy español, por cierto, tan viejo que si has leído PICARESCA, los encuentras por todas partes... el pícaro tiene que buscarse la vida, no le queda otra, pero el que CONTRATA AL PÍCARO, este tipo de indigente económico y con ínfulas...


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Me pones el lugar dónde yo he insultado a nadie, sea musulman o sea español... sea gay o no... y dónde yo alabe a un FASCISTA COMO TU...
> 
> Aquí el único facha eres tú...
> 
> Y además de facha un EMPRESAURIO (tengas o no empresa) de cohones, cuya única finalidad de pedir ESQUIROLES es MAL PAGAR servicios que no te puedes permitir...



Es que ya cansais con tanto moro por aquí y por allá. Te vuelvo a decir: si un español de 25 años tiene que competir con un moro salido de una aldea subdesarrollada del Sahel, es que muy mal ha gestionado su vida.

Mira, yo tengo un hijo de 30 años. Ingenieria informática y doctor en IA, trabajando para una empresa del IBEX. Gana un pastón, no llega a las 6 cifras por muy poquito, pero solo lleva dos años ... ya llegará. Qué ha hecho? Estudió, trabajó, se esforzó .... No somos una familia ni especialmente adinerada, ni metida en política, ni tenemos "amiguetes" en las alturas. Una familia normal y corriente. Estudió siempre en instituciones públicas. Evidentemente es listo, sin serlo no haces éso, y yo podía pagar los gastos ... Pero para el que no pueda hay becas, que Ayuso y Monasterio darían a los cayetanos como ya estamos viendo.  

Ya sabeis lo que teneis que hacer. Espabilad, dejad a los moros en paz y decidle a Monasterio y Ayuso que las becas para vuestros hijos y no para los cayetanos.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

"No hay derrumbes de tramos, soportes, etc. en el puente Antonovsky en Kherson. Pero la carretera está muy dañada. No es seguro cruzar el puente"


----------



## agricultura (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No chavalín no, aquí el fascista eres tú...
> 
> Al que no van a ir a buscar es a tí... el que critica al otro eres tú... el que entiende que nada le va a pasar eres tú...
> 
> ...




A la clase obrera, (popular o baja o como se quiera) de España no le beneficia que haya más personas en la misma situación que ella. Es obvio, -no haría falta explicarlo- porque se reparten los trabajos menos cualificados y las prestaciones y subsidios.

La democracia a día de hoy es una persona española un voto, independientemente de que tengan o no la culpa, hayan o no estudiado o perdido el tiempo. Es un voto igual para todos, se lo merezcan o no se lo merezcan. Lo digo en tono jocoso porque evidentemente todos se lo merecen y al menos a los socialistas no debería hacer falta explicárselo.

Por otro lado, los partidos, (partido viene de parte) que se suponen defienden a las clases populares españolas, (españolas porque los emigrantes por lo general no votan), no piensan en los intereses de clase de sus votantes.

Piensan en otros intereses más generales, muy loables, pero no son los intereses de sus votantes. Pero además, tampoco piensan a lo grande o tampoco pueden cambiar verdaderamente el sistema para que cese la competición absurda y haya realmente para todos.

Se quedan en unas medias tintas que no favorecen a nadie porque el problema de la inmigración es global, no se puede traer a España a 500 millones de africanos. Si hay algo que podrían quizás hacer o intentar es al menos no promocionar las guerras y la venta de armas como en el caso de Yemen o Ucrania.

En conclusión, no es extraño que las clases populares y bajas no se sientan representados, es un motivo más. Circunstancia que aprovechan los partidos de corte fascista para sacar tajada, aunque no mucha porque el problema no es Vox, que se nutre de sus votantes de siempre; sino el desapego de las clases populares por sus representantes y por la democracia.

Y luego se preguntan: "¿Por qué no nos quieren?" Mientras son incapaces de ponerse en el lugar de sus votantes.


----------



## agricultura (27 Jul 2022)

Gracias a los que perdemos el tiempo los laboriosos pueden vivir bien. Al menos se suaviza un poco la fatigosa competencia.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

ACABO DE VER UNA CARA CONoSIDA EN FUCKTORÍA DE FICSIÓN


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Parece que la banda de Biden anda afanándose nerviosos entre bastidores
para mantener a los europeos unidos contra Rusia mientras Moscú recorta 
más sus suministros de energía a la Unión Europea, provocando el cangelo
a ambos lados del Atlántico por la posible escasez de gas de cara al invierno...
Eso dicen los funcionarios USAnos:.



https://edition.cnn.com/2022/07/26/politics/us-russia-europe-gas/index.html/


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (27 Jul 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> ACABO DE VER UNA CARA CONoSIDA EN FUCKTORÍA DE FICSIÓN
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137017



ENSIMA DE MARICONSÓN ES SOOFÍLITICO


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que ya cansais con tanto moro por aquí y por allá. Te vuelvo a decir: si un español de 25 años tiene que competir con un moro salido de una aldea subdesarrollada del Sahel, es que muy mal ha gestionado su vida.
> 
> Mira, yo tengo un hijo de 30 años. Ingenieria informática y doctor en IA, trabajando para una empresa del IBEX. Gana un pastón, no llega a las 6 cifras por muy poquito, pero solo lleva dos años ... ya llegará. Qué ha hecho? Estudió, trabajó, se esforzó .... No somos una familia ni especialmente adinerada ni metida en política. Estudió siempre en instituciones públicas. Evidentemente es listo, sin serlo no haces éso, y yo podía pagar los gastos ... Pero para el que no pueda hay becas.
> 
> Ya sabeis lo que teneis que hacer. Espabilad y dejad a los moros en paz.



No me digas más y TIENES A UNA SUDAMERICANA trabajando limpiando la casa, que ESPAÑOLAS NO HAY...

Y ahora el moro no es moraco, AHORA es cansino hablar de él... 

Me importa una mierda lo que haya hecho tu hijo, ni su línea sexual, ni si es más alto o bajo... y TAMPOCO ME IMPORTA lo que un crío haya hecho en su vida, TIENE DERECHO A ELEGIR, sea lo que fuere y tiene derecho a acertar o equivocarse, ES SU VIDA... no soy quíen para juzgar a NADIE y sus caminos, buenos o malos o certeros o equívocos...

Yo no llamo MORACO a un musulman de origen marroquí, ni a un musulman venido de dónde fuese que viniese... PARA MI es una persona... y al venir y COMPETIR por un puesto de trabajo con un español que NO ACEPTA CONDICIONES de mercado por debajo de un determinado precio:

UN ESQUIROL... 

Deja tú de AHOGAR al minero español con esquiroles... que sean venidos de Marruecos o de Cuba o de China no cambia el calificativo:

ESQUIROLES.

Qué no lo haces... pues el minero español te va a buscar a ti y te INTENTARÁ ahogar igual que tú le ahogas... y si tú utilizas a las élites, ellos pueden igualmente hacer lo mismo y VOTAR A ABASCAL... y a ver quíen tiene más que perder...

Así que deja de DECIR SANDECES PROGRETAS y FACHAS...


----------



## manodura79 (27 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues aqui tenemos el resultado de "los HIMARS no sirven para nada" y "los sistemas antiaereos rusos son superiores". Vamos, que ni las han olido. Segunda oleada de HIMARS al puente y ya ha quedado inutilizado:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, pero aqui hay algunos que lo pueden arreglar con un poco de cemento y unas tiritas



Gran victoria por parte de Ucrania. Eso sí, para retrasar a los rusos (porque es lo único que conseguirán si no son capaces de tomar la iniciativa) Tienen que volatilizar algún que otro puente más. Concretamente, 76 kilómetros río arriba tienen uno bien tocho en Nueva Kajovka por donde los rusos pueden cruzar.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Los ocupantes deberían aprender a cruzar a nado el Dniéper o abandonar Kherson mientras haya una oportunidad, - comentó Mikhail Podolyak, asesor de Zelenskyi, sobre el ataque nocturno al puente Antonov.


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me digas más y TIENES A UNA SUDAMERICANA trabajando limpiando la casa, que ESPAÑOLAS NO HAY...
> 
> Y ahora el moro no es moraco, AHORA es cansino hablar de él...
> 
> ...




Al minero español le ahogan dos cosas:

.- Los empresarios que cierran las minas por la razón que sea.
.- Las leyes que prácticamente han despojado a los trabajadores de derechos y permiten a los empresarios contratar y despedir como les sale de los cojones y han convertido el trabajo en una mercancía más sometida a las leyes de mercado.

Tu solución: en vez de eliminar ese esquema diabólico, que me quiten la competencia ....   Es igual ..... siempre va a haber otro, español, moraco o negrata, con más hambre que tu.

Lo que hay que hacer, por ejemplo, es meter en el talego y tirar la llave al tabernero que paga 600 € al mes por 10 horas diarias, 7 dias a la semana y luego se queja de que no tiene camareros, que son unos vagos ....   Tabernero, por lo general, de VOX o el PP ....


----------



## manodura79 (27 Jul 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Curioso esta noticia de El Inmundo de manera bastante destacada, yo ya no se qué pensar... Como no estoy suscrito solo me da para leer las primeras lineas pero me hago la idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan años preparándote para ese momento. Cada vez más cerca el anuncio.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> A la clase obrera, (popular o baja o como se quiera) de España no le beneficia que haya más personas en la misma situación que ella. Es obvio, -no haría falta explicarlo- porque se reparten los trabajos menos cualificados y las prestaciones y subsidios.
> 
> La democracia a día de hoy es una persona española un voto, independientemente de que tengan o no la culpa, hayan o no estudiado o perdido el tiempo. Es un voto igual para todos, se lo merezcan o no se lo merezcan. Lo digo en tono jocoso porque evidentemente todos se lo merecen y al menos a los socialistas no debería hacer falta explicárselo.
> 
> ...



Mira esto es y lo siento mucho, escurrir el bulto...

Tenía razón Anguita, la culpa es del votante, no tanto de los partidos, mira lo de Madrid por poner un caso, pero los hay de todo tipo y color...

Ahora bien, YO IRIA bastante más allá... la culpa es de la HIPOCRESIA del español medio... el español medio gana una MIERDA, y sin embargo cuando va a un restaurante considera que PAGA y por tanto TIENE DERECHO a un SERVICIO ESPECÍFICO y dado que paga lo que considera mucho... el español medio contrata a una trabajadora de limpieza y cuando lo hace PAGA Y POR LO QUE PAGA considera que tiene derecho a un SERVICIO ESPECÍFICO...

Ese español medio cuando trabaja quiere derechos, EXIGE EL CUMPLIMIENTO de unos derechos mínimos DECENTES y entre ellos que se le valore en el trabajo ADECUADAMENTE...

Pero ese ESPAÑOL MEDIO mira ARRIBA y se dice:

- Yo no soy culpable, la culpa es de unas ÉLITES QUE hacen lo que les da la gana y nos tienen... y... y...

El español medio no suele mirarse al espejo, para qué, él no lo precisa, SON OTROS los que SIEMPRE...

En fin...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues aqui tenemos el resultado de "los HIMARS no sirven para nada" y "los sistemas antiaereos rusos son superiores". Vamos, que ni las han olido. Segunda oleada de HIMARS al puente y ya ha quedado inutilizado:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, pero aqui hay algunos que lo pueden arreglar con un poco de cemento y unas tiritas



Pero mira que sois lerdos
Acaso os habéis preocupado de mirar donde está el puente y la ciudad?
Hay una extensa linera de muelles a ambos lados de la ciudad de Jerson, asi que aun cuando se interrumpiera el trafico rodado por ese puente, y el resto de la zona, y no hubiera pontoneros para hacer mas puentes de circunstancias, seria tan sencillo como hacer una transbordo de un lado al otro de la orilla. 

De hecho dada la anchura del rio canalizado al pasar la ciudad, no seria difícil usar tuberías para los suministros líquidos, como agua o combustible. 
eso sin contar con los mas de 100 mi 26 rusos
solo un helo portando 10 Tn por viaje (el 50% de su capacidad máxima a eslinga) , a 20 viajes hora por 3 horas de combustible, llevaría 600 toneladas
en 6 horas de vuelo diarias trasbordaría 1200 toneladas
incluso podría llevar vehículos de combate y artillería ATP si fuera necesario
Pero como digo hay barcos que tan solo deben moverse 200 m de una orilla a otra


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Al minero español le ahogan dos cosas:
> 
> .- Los empresarios que cierran las minas por la razón que sea.
> .- Las leyes que prácticamente han despojado a los trabajadores de derechos y permiten a los empresarios contratar y despedir como les sale de los cojones y han convertido el trabajo en una mercancía más sometida a las leyes de mercado.
> ...



No mientas FACHA... cúanto le pagas a la sudamericana que tienes contratada... ¿cúanto te cobraría una española???...

Los peores EMPRESAURIOS de este país sois gente como tú... fachas con ínfulas de pudientes y con deseos de rico INCAPACES de pelear para ganar más y que por tanto PRECISAN CARNE DE ESQUIROL...


----------



## Salamandra (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No me digas más y TIENES A UNA SUDAMERICANA trabajando limpiando la casa, que ESPAÑOLAS NO HAY...
> 
> Y ahora el moro no es moraco, AHORA es cansino hablar de él...
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

_*"... Por el momento, ya está claro que Europa no podrá escapar de la custodia USAna
hasta la derrota mundial-histórica del Occidente conjunto en la guerra híbrida en curso. 
Y ya no importa si la parte visible de esta guerra terminará con la campaña ucraniana
o si también serán necesarias las campañas polaca, rumana y báltica. El otro día, Von
Scholz escribió un artículo en el que pedía que Alemania volviera a ser una potencia 
militar, vinculando la solución de esta cuestión con la derrota militar de Rusia. *_
*Así que no se puede descartar que la bandera sobre el Reichstag deba que repetirse."*

Rostislav Ishchenko
 - La pesadilla de la "Europa rusa"


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No mientas FACHA... cúanto le pagas a la sudamericana que tienes contratada... ¿cúanto te cobraría una española???...
> 
> Los peores EMPRESAURIOS de este país sois gente como tú... fachas con ínfulas de pudientes y con deseos de rico INCAPACES de pelear para ganar más y que por tanto PRECISAN CARNE DE ESQUIROL...



Cuñao cuñadeando. Algún comentario respecto al sistema y a la legislación que convierten el trabajo humano en una mercancía más? Algún comentario al voto negativo de VOX a reformar esa legislación ligeramente para convertirla en algo menos lesivo para el trabajador?


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Los rusos en Kherson y su cabeza de puente ya no tienen manera de obtener más refuerzos pesados ni nuevos vehículos, lo que hubiera ahí antes de despachar el puente es lo que tienen para defenderse de la ofensiva ucraniana.

Dicen que van a tirar pontones y recurrir a barcazas, pero eso es mucho mas fácil de atacar que el puente, así que la cosa pinta negra.


----------



## vil. (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuñao cuñadeando. Algún comentario respecto al sistema que convierte el trabajo humano en una mercancía más? Algún comentario al voto negativo de VOX a reformar esa legislación ligeramente para convertirla en algo menos lesivo para el trabajador?



Facha con ínfulas y ENGREIDO dando lecciones morales a los demás; PROGRETA.

¿Cúanto pagas a la sudamericana FACHA?... y tú hijo ¿contrata también sudamericanas con esos 6 DÍGITOS que gana o por ley contrata con españolas y con un SALARIO DIGNO?... o eso sólo es cosa de cuñaos....

PROGRETA...


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ver el video del puente. Allí un tanque es imposible que pasé. El puente no está roto, pero tiene unos agujeros enormes, se ve el río abajo.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Remequilox (27 Jul 2022)

Después del ataque al puente de carretera de Jerson esta noche, puede que tengamos ocasión de ver en acción este bicho:





__





MTU-72 Armored Bridgelayer | Military-Today.cm


The MTU-72 armored bridgelayer is a combat engineering vehicle, designed to launch an assault bridge for tanks and other military vehicles across trenches and water obstacles. It is based on the T-72 main battle tank.



www.military-today.com




En 3 minutos te tienden un pontón provisional de 18 m con capacidad de carga de hasta 50 Tm.

O este otro:




__





Army 2019: Russian army displays new MTU-2020 bridge layer tank | Army-2019 News Russia Online Show Daily Media Partner | Defence security military exhibition 2019 daily news category


For the first time, the Russian army is exhibiting an MTU-2020, a new bridge layer tank based on the T-90A




www.armyrecognition.com





27 m de longitud, 60 Tm de aguante.

Sobre lo de la "imposibilidad" de suministros pesados, esas cosas (tanques, batallones de infantería, etc...) se hace normalmente por ferrocarril. El puente de ferrocarril (de celosía de acero), no ha sido dañado.

Y ya en modo emergencia y necesidad, tienen a este "dinosaurio de los aires", que te lleva a una compañía de hasta 80 soldados de un solo porte:








Mil Mi-26, el helicóptero más grande del mundo que teme Ucrania si estalla la guerra contra Rusia


Varias unidades de esta aeronave se han desplazado a la base aérea de Machulishchy, a pocos kilómetros de Minsk, la capital de Bielorrusia




www.larazon.es





_" En 1996, un Mi-26 estableció un récord Guinness al transportar al mayor grupo de paracaidistas de la historia, 224 personas, que saltaron en paracaídas del helicóptero en vuelo. "_








Mil Mi-26 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lo que sí, las empresas del lado occidental de Jerson (necesitadas de transporte pesado por carretera), se han visto jodidas por una temporada. Nada nuevo ni sorprendente, el gobierno ucraniano jodiendo la vida a sus ciudadanos e intereses económicos. Llevan años así, y lo de ahora es solo una leve exacerbación del proceso. (Supongo que forma parte de la aportación ucraniana a la precampaña del referéndum de autodeterminación de Jerson, haciendo odioso a ojos de los civiles a su propio gobierno).


----------



## Bishop (27 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Liz Truss, candidata anglo a primer ministro, se caga y se mea en directo oyendo un ruidito en plato de television pensando que los rusos llegaban, acto seguido fue a cambiarse de ropa dado que se encontraba en situacion pauperrima






Pero si supuestamente ha sido en un debate a dos televisivo donde la presentadora se desmaya y cae al suelo redonda. ¿A qué coño juegan?

Otra cosa es la razón por la que probablemente se ha desmayado la presentadora...


----------



## amcxxl (27 Jul 2022)

Starobielsk LNR


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

¡Ej que............. el puente de Kherson!

¡Por Dios, que pesado el pollo!

Necesariamente tiene que ser un trauma sexual de la infancia lo suyo.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jul 2022)

*Pionyang advierte que los ejercicios militares conjuntos de Washington y Seúl "podrían derivar en una segunda guerra de Corea" *


El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Corea del Norte ha criticado a Washington y Seúl por "realizar continuamente varios ejercicios de guerra nominales", señalando que estos podrían conducir a un nuevo conflicto armado en la península coreana, recoge la agencia surcoreana Yonhap.

Durante su gira por Asia el pasado mes de mayo, el presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, acordó con su homólogo surcoreano, Yoon Suk-yeol, "expandir el alcance y la magnitud de los ejercicios militares combinados y el entrenamiento en la península de Corea". Los próximos simulacros conjuntos están previstos para el mes de agosto.

"Nadie puede predecir cuándo los simulacros militares que se están llevando a cabo con todo tipo de pretextos *podrían derivar en una segunda guerra de Corea*", declaró la Cancillería norcoreana en un comunicado publicado este martes, en víspera del aniversario del final de la Guerra de Corea (1950-1953), que se celebra el 27 de julio.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Jul 2022)

qué hay detrás de esto??


----------



## bigmaller (27 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues aqui tenemos el resultado de "los HIMARS no sirven para nada" y "los sistemas antiaereos rusos son superiores". Vamos, que ni las han olido. Segunda oleada de HIMARS al puente y ya ha quedado inutilizado:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, pero aqui hay algunos que lo pueden arreglar con un poco de cemento y unas tiritas



No tengo ni Puta idea de como de ilpirtante es ese puente. Lo que si se es que russia no quiere cargarse los puentes...y ukrania si. 

Estrategicamente está muy claro lo que significa una cosa y la otra....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137051
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137049



¡Oído pollo!

Déjate de puentes y mira los avances aliados. Para que digas que ya no avanzan . Te lo recordaré el 1 de Septiembre.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas ha subido un 35% en los tres últimos días en Europa.

Como se muestra en la gráfica, la subida del precio es imparable desde septiembre de 2021.

Jodete Putin !!!


----------



## Elimina (27 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La guerra en el S. XXI



dios qué ascazo


----------



## Artedi (27 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Supongo que está hablando de bienes de consumo.
> ¿Podrán los pijos de San Petesburgo pasar sin sus marcas occidentales y conformarse con la copia rusa?
> Realmente como dice usted, se puede volver a eso, pero es muy duro. Es un ataque psicológico muy fuerte.
> En general las generaciones jóvenes no quieren volver a la cerrazón soviética.



Eso es cierto, pero no piense que -pase lo que pase- se van a quedar sin sus marcas occidentales. Mientras tengan dinero para pagarlo (y de momento lo tienen) no va a faltar quien se las haga llegar: yo, por ejemplo.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

Los nazis han conseguido dañar el puente.

Pese a esto, la estructura del puente ha quedado intacta. Aún así reparar la fracción del puente impactada será una tarea de cierta duración. Por lo que el uso del puente como vía de suministros para los rusos hasta que se repare va a ser inviable.


----------



## Artedi (27 Jul 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, la parte catalana unos traidores de manual, nada que no esté demostrado en los últimos siglos, los rusos, pues van a lo suyo, como buen Imperio a sus cositas.



No sé a ciencia cierta qué hubo allí, pero mi sospecha es que los rusos se acercaron a husmear la movida, a ver qué podía dar de sí. Pero no era una movida suya sino -muy bajo cuerda- del hamijo Soros y sus "foundations", como se pudo ver claro en determinados videos de propaganda, que eran calcados a los ucranianos. Y tras eso también sospecho que los rusos se largaron sin más, la actitud que mostraron fue la de "ni entro ni salgo".


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo ni Puta idea de como de ilpirtante es ese puente. Lo que si se es que russia no quiere cargarse los puentes...y ukrania si.
> 
> Estrategicamente está muy claro lo que significa una cosa y la otra....



Rusia quiere la infraestructura para no reconstruirla. Ucrania no porque dan el territorio por perdido.


----------



## vettonio (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (27 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Se están involucrando tanto Inglaterra y EEUU que la derrota de Ucrania será su derrota y mucha gente les perderá el miedo definitivamente.


----------



## cobasy (27 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se están involucrando tanto Inglaterra y EEUU que la derrota de Ucrania será su derrota y mucha gente les perderá el miedo definitivamente.



En eso confian los rusos...
No sera asi de fácil...el abismo esta cerca.


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Facha con ínfulas y ENGREIDO dando lecciones morales a los demás; PROGRETA.
> 
> ¿Cúanto pagas a la sudamericana FACHA?... y tú hijo ¿contrata también sudamericanas con esos 6 DÍGITOS que gana o por ley contrata con españolas y con un SALARIO DIGNO?... o eso sólo es cosa de cuñaos....
> 
> PROGRETA...



Bueno ... para algo ha servido esta conversación: tu indigencia moral e intelectual y tu falta de argumentos racionalmente válidos ha quedado patente.

PD: Ya que parece que te interesa tanto te aclaro que ni el hijo ni yo tenemos "asistenta".


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Si se confirma puede ser una auténtica carniceria. Hasta emular a las de la IIWW. Pero tras saber que han vendido su Chernozem, ya solo les queda la muerte, serán triturados por la artillería. Sobran en una tierra que ya no es suya y sus líderes lo saben y quieren librarse de ellos: ni servicios sanitarios, ni pensiones, todo para los oligarcas.


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Cuando no hay cabeza, hay que usar pies...

* ... No importa que Europa tenga una gran industria, una agricultura desarrollada *
_*y que los ciudadanos europeos quieran vivir en casas calientes con agua. 
Lo importante que los rusos sufran. 

Y, entonces ,se dieron cuenta... Recordaron que el invierno no desaparece, *_
*y que los suministros alternativos de gas, petróleo y carbón son caros o inexistentes...*
Dmitry Medvedev


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

Noticia muy positiva pues parece que desde Avdeevka y también Artemivsk (Bakmuth) se bombardea Donetsk. Aunque quizás también desde Kramatorsk. Los dos primeros están muy próximos.
Espero que en los próximos días veamos caer toda esa línea defensiva, tras el paron


----------



## Elimina (27 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Liz Truss, candidata anglo a primer ministro, se caga y se mea en directo oyendo un ruidito en plato de television pensando que los rusos llegaban, acto seguido fue a cambiarse de ropa dado que se encontraba en situacion pauperrima



Es el karma, que estáhasta los cojones cada vez que alguno de estos dice la palabra "democracia"


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo ni Puta idea de como de ilpirtante es ese puente. Lo que si se es que russia no quiere cargarse los puentes...y ukrania si.
> 
> Estrategicamente está muy claro lo que significa una cosa y la otra....



Una vez más. Estructuralmente está perfecto.

Armaduras, anclaje químico o soldadura de solapes de barras y hormigón.

Cuatro euros y unas horas de encofradores Paco.

Qué puta mierda de misiles. Solo están agujereando el tablero del puente.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Desde los frentes se informa de que nuestras tropas están avanzando en varias zonas, incluso hacia Peski y Krasnohorivka (una grande). Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo grandes pérdidas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

La ofensiva de las AFU en la zona de la aldea de Andreevka, al otro lado del río Ingulets, ha fracasado.

Las fuerzas aerotransportadas y de aire multiplicaron la ofensiva por cero.

Según las interceptaciones de radio y móvil, el enemigo seguirá intentando una ofensiva, y un soldado que hablaba con su padre dijo que habían tenido que secuestrar una excavadora de una empresa de transporte local para enterrar más rápidamente a los caídos en combate, que se quejaba del hedor salvaje y de que los cuerpos de sus hermanos estaban muy fragmentados, y al final del diálogo señaló que habían dejado de llegar los pagos por la participación en los combates.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Las autoridades de la región de Kherson han informado de un atentado terrorista en Kherson: un artefacto explosivo estalló en el camino de un coche de policía y dos agentes resultaron heridos.

Según los informes preliminares, el incidente tuvo lugar cerca de la avenida Almirante Senyavin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

La situación del personal de las unidades en el frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no es nada buena

La gente de reconocimiento por radio en la línea del frente está compartiendo la información de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están devolviendo cada vez más a los combatientes heridos y conmocionados a la acción literalmente al día siguiente.

Porque es más fácil devolver a los heridos al frente que perseguir a la nueva carne de cañón por Lviv con citaciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Potente explosión en Avdeevka, controlada por las AFU

Preliminarmente, un depósito de municiones enemigo ha sido alcanzado. La información está siendo verificada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (27 Jul 2022)

@vestiru24:
Rusia e Irán firmaron un acuerdo sobre el suministro de equipos aeronáuticos. El documento prevé la transferencia de piezas para aviones de fabricación iraní a Rusia. Además, los especialistas pueden brindar reparación y soporte de aeronaves en los centros de servicio iraníes.


----------



## millie34u (27 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Más y más propaganda
> 
> Sálvese quien pueda



Le quedaría mejor sentada en las escaleras y con una pila de cadáveres a sus piés


----------



## ZARGON (27 Jul 2022)

Confirmado.
Lavrov es el Campeon Mundial de la Paciencia


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Una vez más. Estructuralmente está perfecto.
> 
> Armaduras, anclaje químico o soldadura de solapes de barras y hormigón.
> 
> ...



Joder con el ingeniero 

El puente está muy jodido, pero lo peor es que lo.pueden seguir jodiendo en la zona más dañada.

Ver este vídeo y leer las palabras de @kopke y ya te has echado las risas de la semana. Muy saludables, por cierto.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Los ucranianos se alegran enormemente de la fuerte explosión del "depósito de municiones" de las AFU en Avdeevka

El Goebbels en funciones de Ucrania, Gerashchenko, dijo que un "depósito de orcos" había sido volado y muchos de los principales canales de Tg escribieron burlonamente sobre el bombardeo del depósito enemigo. Debajo de los posts hay un montón de likes, y en los comentarios se ríen de las pérdidas de la AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2022)

Posando para una revista de moda los ZELENSKOS.





__





ESCÁNDALO por el reportaje de los ZELENSKY para una revista de moda en plena guerra.


Olena Zelenska posa con diseños ucranianos junto a soldados y escombros. Dicen que es para que la gente no olvide la guerra, pero han recibido duras críticas en las redes. https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5035290/0/los-zelenski-portada-del-vogue-con-posados-para-annie-leibovitz/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Argentium (27 Jul 2022)

*Los pedidos indican que el gas ruso disponible a través de Ucrania caerá un 76% el jueves – Fuente*
15:41 || 27/07/2022
*Macro*


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los nazis han conseguido dañar el puente.
> 
> Pese a esto, la estructura del puente ha quedado intacta. Aún así reparar la fracción del puente impactada será una tarea de cierta duración. Por lo que el uso del puente como vía de suministros para los rusos hasta que se repare va a ser inviable.



Si mueven el culo, esta semana está listo para el paso de vehículos. 

Yo metería un HA-30, para que tire antes.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con el ingeniero
> 
> El puente está muy jodido, pero lo peor es que lo.pueden seguir jodiendo en la zona más dañada.
> 
> Ver este vídeo y leer las palabras de @kopke y ya te has echado las risas de la semana. Muy saludables, por cierto.



Realmente no tan jodido, es evidente que los cohetes que tiran no tienen capacidad para dañar las vigas longitudinales que son las que soportan el panel. Incluso cuando impactan justo encima. Mira el 0:09. Lo que joden es el tablero, que esta soportado en las que te digo.

Pero eso no quiere decir que con muchos impactos, no logren hacer el tablero intansitable temporalmente. O lo que es peor que tiren algo más gordo. Con un Touhka quizas si podrian hacer daños estructurales serios. El problema es acertar con el.

Lo increible es la pasividad Putiniana. Los rusos tienen misiles que si son capaces de tumbar ese tipo de puentes. Varias veces más pesados que esos cohetes yanquis con una cabeza x10 en potencia explosiva, y que siguen sin ser disparados contra los puentes. La mejor defensa es la disuasión.

Cualquier defensa siempre puede ser saturada, los ucranianos han tirado unos 70 cohetes o más contra el puente. Entre los que fallan y los que derriban hay como 6 o 9 impactos. Si los rusos tumban un puente de Dnipro cada vez que los ucranianos lo intentan , es una defensa mucho mejor.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

No conviene infravalora al enemigo. Estan viendo que no hay respuesta, pueden concentrar el fuego aun más, o los anglos facilitarles algo más gordo.

Yo veo increible muchas cosas de Putin, como no entrar con todo, no tirar a la dirigencia , o no destruir los puentes para aislar el este. Pero no responder puede acabar dandole un problema serio, con su propia gente.


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con el ingeniero
> 
> El puente está muy jodido, pero lo peor es que lo.pueden seguir jodiendo en la zona más dañada.
> 
> Ver este vídeo y leer las palabras de @kopke y ya te has echado las risas de la semana. Muy saludables, por cierto.



El tema es que yo soy ingeniero de caminos y solo veo dañado el tablero.

Eso, como vimos la otra vez, se repara en días. Es meter acero y hormigón. Además, poco. 

La última vez lo repararon con una cuba de hormigón.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Si mueven el culo, esta semana está listo para el paso de vehículos.



Si mueven el culo esta misma noche le pueden meter otra salva de himarsitos, mi amol


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde los frentes se informa de que nuestras tropas están avanzando en varias zonas, incluso hacia Peski y Krasnohorivka (una grande). Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo grandes pérdidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me da que cuando empieze la ofensiva de los 200.000, los rusos o van a por kiev o a por jarkov con tó lo gordo.


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si mueven el culo esta misma noche le pueden meter otra salva de himarsitos, mi amol



Pues a ver si aprenden a apuntar de una puta vez. Hay que echar abajo las pilas del puente, no agujerear el tablero.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Jul 2022)

Pingüino que tal por


kopke dijo:


> Pues a ver si aprenden a apuntar de una puta vez. Hay que echar abajo las pilas del puente, no agujerear el tablero.



Tienen tan torcío el tiro como ese gilipollas la cara


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Pues a ver si aprenden a apuntar de una puta vez. Hay que echar abajo las pilas del puente, no agujerear el tablero.



o ponen cargas en los pilares o eso a pepinillos no lo tiran ni de coña...


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

*Ya hemos llegado al paquete 7, y resulta que todo no funciona" - Andrey Klishas sobre la inutilidad de las sanciones occidentales*

El senador ruso dijo que las sanciones contra Rusia no han tenido el efecto que Occidente esperaba. Ahora hay que levantar algunas de ellas, porque se impusieron de forma irreflexiva /iz.ru/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> o ponen cargas en los pilares o eso a pepinillos no lo tiran ni de coña...



Ahí es donde puedes volar el puente. Cargas en las pilas.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

"Vieron tanques y APCs y huyeron": la típica historia de un combatiente ucraniano

Kiev sigue suministrando combatientes "desechables" al frente. Los comandantes saben que después de la primera batalla serán eliminados o hechos prisioneros, por lo que no dudan en enviarlos a las zonas más peligrosas. #exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## millie34u (27 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sabes el problema... que cuando vienen a buscarte para pegarte un tiro en la nuca, estos SERES DE LUZ son los primeros en señalar a CUALQUIERA...
> 
> Son progretas... viven en la indigencia de SER CORRECTOS, no sea que les CULPE alguien de SUS DESVIOS PRIMARIOS, que son específicamente vivir bien a COSTA DE LO QUE SEA...
> 
> ...



"derrivo", cuando rellenaste la ficha de afiliación de cuñagramos, ¿no se notó nada?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pingüino que tal por
> 
> Tienen tan torcío el tiro como ese gilipollas la cara



Muy gueno    
Póngase lo en el hilo que el caracortaa ha abierto a las 3.45, ahora en el foro guerra de Ucrania


----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

Otro ataque terrorista en Jersón. Un artefacto explosivo estalló en el camino del coche de policía, dos empleados resultaron heridos. Ésta es la ofensiva ucraniana. Y se debe suponer que se intensificará. Junto con el bombardeo del puente Antonovsky, la arteria que conecta la ciudad liberada con Ucrania. Y por alguna razón, los atacantes quieren destruir esta conexión. ¿Entonces, cómo van a asaltar Jersón, nadando? Solo este hecho sugiere la naturaleza de la notoria "contraofensiva". Traerán toda su artillería pesada lo más cerca posible y golpearán sin descanso, activando simultáneamente a los terroristas durmientes dentro de la ciudad: no hay nada nuevo en las tácticas de la "caballería" ucraniana, hemos estado observando todo esto en el Donbass durante ocho años. Pero Jersón es algo significativo para ellos, porque ya han escrito mucho sobre el tema de su liberación. Por ello, van a bombardearlo con especial predilección. Durante mucho tiempo hemos estado pidiendo un ataque pesado a Kiev. En mi opinión, el comienzo de la "ofensiva" ucraniana en Jersón será una excelente ocasión para ello.

Oleg


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> me da que cuando empieze la ofensiva de los 200.000, los rusos o van a por kiev o a por jarkov con tó lo gordo.



En la ofensiva de agosto con 200.000 soldados volveran a fracasar y en septiembre ya tendran 500.000 soldados para hacer otro intento...

PD- Como los rusos machaquen esas tropas, la contraofensiva rusa sera perseguir a los soldados ucranianos en desbandada, hasta las puertas de Odessa.


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Liz Truss, candidata anglo a primer ministro, se caga y se mea en directo oyendo un ruidito en plato de television pensando que los rusos llegaban, acto seguido fue a cambiarse de ropa dado que se encontraba en situacion pauperrima





Charo *hablando de guerra y enviando a morir a pobres tíos*, pero que no soporta el ruido de un vaso que se cae al suelo.

Así está el mundo amigos !!


----------



## Mabuse (27 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La alianza entre Inglaterra y Portugal es la más antigua del mundo.



Asociación para delinquir creo que le llaman a esas cosas.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Asociación para delinquir creo que le llaman a esas cosas.



Desde el 9 de mayo de 1386.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

La Orden de la Bandera Roja del Trabajo ha ocupado su antiguo lugar en la fachada de la Universidad Estatal de Melitopol Makarenko.









Мелитопольский Государственный Университет


Официальный телеграмм-канал Высшего Учебного Заведения города Мелитополь Адрес: г. Мелитополь, проспект Б. Хмельницкого, 18 Также подписывайтесь на официальную группу в ВКонтакте https://vk.com/mgu_mlt




t.me


----------



## Elimina (27 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Y este es, niños, uno de los porqués de la guerra.


----------



## Argentium (27 Jul 2022)

*La refinería de petróleo de Atyrau, en Kazajstán, ha interrumpido su procesamiento debido a un corte de energía de emergencia – servicio de prensa*
17:33 || 27/07/2022


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y este es, niños, uno de los porqués de la guerra.



Y seguramente vendidas por 4 duros. 17M de hectáreas a precio español se van por encima de €100MM y ni de lejos habrán pagado eso. Es uno de los mayores saqueos de la historia, ningún país tiene esa fracción de su tierra vendida. Se habla mucho de las compras chinas en África pero son pequeñas en comparación.es más, dado el volumen y la especialización de Ucrania seguramente loa compradores quieren ser formadores de precios en trigo y oleaginosas, al alza, claro, creando escasez. Eso sumado a tierra adquirirda a cambio de unas coimas y poco dinero es una bomba.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jul 2022)

El portaaviones estadounidense USS Ronald Reagan y su grupo de ataque, que incluye un destructor y un crucero de misiles guiados, zarparon de Singapur este lunes en dirección noreste hacia el mar de la China Meridional, según la información proporcionada por el 'think tank' South China Sea Strategic Probing Initiative.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con el ingeniero
> 
> El puente está muy jodido, pero lo peor es que lo.pueden seguir jodiendo en la zona más dañada.
> 
> Ver este vídeo y leer las palabras de @kopke y ya te has echado las risas de la semana. Muy saludables, por cierto.



Yo no tengo ni puta idea de puentes, pero si sólo han jodido el suelo como parece verse en el vídeo, sólo tienen que meter un pontón sobre la parte destrozada y a correr. Si son capaces de montar puentes sobre ríos en horas, no veo qué problema hay con hacer lo mismo sobre un puente cuyos pilares siguen enteros.


----------



## El_Suave (27 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por eso yo creo que no te vas tener que preocupar demasiado ....



No, si lo que se preocupa no es por eso.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






en.topwar.ru





Esta vez... Russia se la juega y va a por todas.

La probabilidad de uso de armas tacticas nucleares es real.. . ..


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y seguramente vendidas por 4 duros. 17M de hectáreas a precio español se van por encima de €100MM y ni de lejos habrán pagado eso. Es uno de los mayores saqueos de la historia, ningún país tiene esa fracción de su tierra vendida. Se habla mucho de las compras chinas en África pero son pequeñas en comparación.es más, dado el volumen y la especialización de Ucrania seguramente loa compradores quieren ser formadores de precios en trigo y oleaginosas, al alza, claro, creando escasez. Eso sumado a tierra adquirirda a cambio de unas coimas y poco dinero es una bomba.



Por lo que he leído por ahí, no hay una fuente real sobre esa noticia, más bien es una posible consecuencia que podría darse con la nueva ley que entre copipastes alguien la ha convertido en cierta, pero no existe tal compra.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Alemania autoriza la venta de 100 obuses blindados a Ucrania.*
El gobierno alemán ha autorizado la venta de 100 obuses blindados -los llamados *Panzerhaubitze2000*- a Ucrania, según informaciones del semanario 'Der Spiegel', que se remite a un portavoz de la empresa Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW), fabricante de los vehículos.

Ucrania había dirigido su solicitud de compras de estos blindados *en abril*, según fuentes de la empresa, hasta que finalmente se recibió la autorización del Ministerio de Economía el pasado 13 de julio.

La operación reportará a KMW *1.700 millones de euros*, lo que cuadriplica el volumen de entregas de armamento a Ucrania hasta ahora autorizado -unos 600 millones de euros, según esa publicación-.


----------



## El_Suave (27 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No, si lo pongo como hipótesis.
> 
> SE A CIENCIA CIERTA que TODOS Y CADA UNO de los platos rotos de todo esto los vamos a pagar los PRINGAOS de los europeos.



Mira, si sigo leyendo me ahorro la respuesta anterior.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Dmitri Medvédev: "En el cerebro psicotrópico del presidente ucraniano surgió la siguiente imagen del brillante futuro de su país (Figura 1).
Los analistas occidentales creen que en realidad será así (Figura 2)".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Hoy, a las 17:00 horas, fue destruido un sistema de artillería de reconocimiento del enemigo AN/TPQ-36, que identifica nuestras instalaciones de artillería para suprimirlas.
Fue eliminado con un lanzacohetes múltiple.
Corregido por un UAV del Batallón de Reserva de Propósitos Especiales 1539 que lleva el nombre del Arcángel Miguel. Así se hace hermanos, ¡seguid con el buen trabajo!









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con el ingeniero
> 
> El puente está muy jodido, pero lo peor es que lo.pueden seguir jodiendo en la zona más dañada.
> 
> Ver este vídeo y leer las palabras de @kopke y ya te has echado las risas de la semana. Muy saludables, por cierto.



Si tan malos malosos son los rusos ¿Cómo es que no censuran esas imágenes?


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Realmente no tan jodido, es evidente que los cohetes que tiran no tienen capacidad para dañar las vigas longitudinales que son las que soportan el panel. Incluso cuando impactan justo encima. Mira el 0:09. Lo que joden es el tablero, que esta soportado en las que te digo.
> 
> Pero eso no quiere decir que con muchos impactos, no logren hacer el tablero intansitable temporalmente. O lo que es peor que tiren algo más gordo. Con un Touhka quizas si podrian hacer daños estructurales serios. El problema es acertar con el.
> 
> ...



A ver si han estado esperando todo este tiempo a la presunta macro-ofensiva ucraniana de '200.000' hombres y lo hacen justo entonces.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Jul 2022)

- Hoola, Kufisto.
- ¡Ey, hola! 

No me había dado cuenta de su llegada. Estaba mirando hacia el otro lado, hacia abajo, como casi siempre que salgo a fumar. Es más cómodo que hacerlo al frente; ahí está el resalte, los conductores reducen la velocidad y y por pura inercia echan una mirada hacia la puerta del bar. Hay quienes tocan el claxon o agitan la mano tras la ventanilla. Muchas veces ni los reconoces; o pasa que estás fumando en compañía de otro y ninguno sabe si era el elegido era él. Bueno, sacas la mano, o alzas la barbilla o mueves la boca y santas pascuas, yo qué sé. Otros miran como si les debieras dinero, o una explicación, o cualquier otra cosa que sólo Dios sabrá. Y también hay alguna que echa un vistazo, claro. Eso está bien. Pero vamos, que habiendo circulación prefiero mirar hacia abajo.

Pasamos adentro, se quitó la mascarilla, le puse una cerveza, saludó a los dos que había en la barra y tras hablar con ellos un par de minutos se la llevó a su mesa del ventanal diciéndome algo de la pronta venida de su camarada, un cliente que apenas quince minutos antes se había ido en compañía de otro tras decirme algo de una siesta, y así se lo dije a este a lo que respondió que acababa de hablar con él y que venía para el bar. Pues nada, perfecto, no me sobran los clientes. ¿De todas formas quien puede dormir con semejante calor? Y este de quien hablo menos, que lo suyo con Morfeo parece más asunto de Freddy Krueger.

Vino y esta vez pidió vino. Tinto, por más señas, aunque de la cámara. Suele tomarlo del tiempo pero eso ahora es demasiado absurdo. Antes se había bebido dos Voll-Damm´s (las suyas, eso sí, con la copa sin escarchar) y ahora se decidía por el vino tinto. 

Uno de los habituales hizo acto de presencia y tras él la avanzadilla de una cuadrilla a la que ahora le ha dado por venir aquí de vez en cuando. Bien, tengo pocos clientes, estos son cinco y ando a ver si los cazo. Las primeras veces lo hicieron un tanto incómodos, como unos que saben que el camarero sabe que vienen a su bar porque el de la esquina está de vacaciones; pero bueno, ya está abierto y hoy han vuelto a venir. Todos menos el habitual se saludaron con cierta efusividad, algo que tampoco ocurría por primera vez. 

Los dos de la barra, ambos tíos altos y de buena crianza, se fueron poco después que pagara el primero en llegar, uno al que no conocía y que sin embargo me miró al entrar como alguien que espera un saludo de reconocimiento. Fue cosa de un segundo, como lo de los coches, pero lo noté. Eso se nota siempre. Al otro lo conozco desde hace tiempo, es un cliente flotante que tiene una mujer estupenda.

Más cervezas, el vino del otro, el tercio del habitual que hoy está otra vez solo con su móvil; su camarada, mi compadre, anda de vacaciones por Cádiz con un colega, me envía vídeos y fotos, "que se joda quien no pueda"

Salgo a fumar. Son las tres de otra tarde de julio en La Mancha. Miro al frente. Algunos árboles de la mediana, los desprotegidos por la sombra de los edificios, ya están empezando a secarse. No doy tres caladas cuando aquel del principio sale a hacer lo mismo. A este sí lo conozco desde siempre. Nunca hemos sido amigos pero lo conozco y le recuerdo. En mi loca juventud fui muy amigo de uno suyo, uno de su quinta.

- ¿De qué año eres tú, Kufisto?
- Del 73.
- Yo del 72.
- También es buena cosecha.

Llevo puesta la gastada camiseta verde de Fischer pero no añado nada más. Empieza a hablar de aquellos años en la escuela, en el colegio de curas. Apenas puedo acordarme de él. Al relance salen los compañeros, los maestros y entre ellos el más célebre de todos, aquel que mejor me conoció, el único que me enseñó algo aunque al final acabara decepcionándole.

- Jamás olvidaré -le digo tras oír lo de su conocida muerte hará tres años- la última vez que estuvo por el bar, poco antes de su muerte. De lo que bebió y lo que me dijo al irse.

Se la cuento guardándome de decirle sus últimas palabras aún cuando en ese momento alguien llega a la barra dando golpecitos a modo de señal. Paso a la barra y paga lo suyo. Después viene el resto y les cobro a todos.

Ya no quedan más que los dos. Se han bebido cuatro cervezas y tres vinos en apenas media hora. Vienen a la barra. Hablan de los que se han ido y yo asiento a todo como si los conociera, como si alguna vez me hubiera emborrachado con alguno de ellos. No conocía más que a alguno de vista y al cliente de la mujer estupenda. Pero debería conocerlos a todos, a todos...

No, no me acuerdo de ninguno.


Se van. Cierro la puerta y bajo las persianas. Coloco la última carga del lavavajillas, apago el aire acondicionado, me sirvo una cerveza helada y enciendo un cigarrillo.


- ¡Kufisto! -dijo la última vez que lo vi, aquella noche en la que vino al bar en compañía de una pareja que le ayudaba a andar.
- ¿Qué, padre?

Y desde la puerta del bar, más colgado de los brazos de los otros que cuando entrara sin haber bebido dos Larios con cocacola, mirándome con cierta ternura y bajando un tanto el tono de la inconfundible voz de impenitente fumador que había sido me dijo:

- Tuviste que hacerme caso...

Me acerqué a él y le cogí la mano.

- Sí, padre. 

Brillaban sus inteligentísimos ojos. Los míos también. 


- Adiós, Kufisto.
- Adiós, padre.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

La venta y fabricación de los 100 PzH200 de Alemania hacia Ucraïna se hará a lo largo de varios años.

Precio de un PzH200 4,5 millones de Dólares.

"Alguien se está haciendo un chalecito con lo que le cobran a los ukras"


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Gran victoria por parte de Ucrania. Eso sí, para retrasar a los rusos (porque es lo único que conseguirán si no son capaces de tomar la iniciativa) *Tienen que volatilizar algún que otro puente más. Concretamente, 76 kilómetros río arriba tienen uno bien tocho en Nueva Kajovka por donde los rusos pueden cruzar.*





belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Pero mira que sois lerdos
> Acaso os habéis preocupado de mirar donde está el puente y la ciudad?
> *Hay una extensa linera de muelles a ambos lados de la ciudad de Jerson*, asi que aun cuando se interrumpiera el trafico rodado por ese puente, y el resto de la zona, y no hubiera pontoneros para hacer mas puentes de circunstancias, seria tan sencillo como hacer una transbordo de un lado al otro de la orilla.
> 
> De hecho dada la anchura del rio canalizado al pasar la ciudad, no seria difícil usar tuberías para los suministros líquidos, como agua o combustible.





crocodile dijo:


> Pese a esto, l*a estructura del puente ha quedado intacta. Aún así reparar la fracción del puente impactada será una tarea de cierta duración. Por lo que el uso del puente como vía de suministros para los rusos hasta que se repare va a ser inviable.*





delhierro dijo:


> *No conviene infravalora al enemig*o. Estan viendo que no hay respuesta, pueden concentrar el fuego aun más, o los anglos facilitarles algo más gordo.
> 
> Yo veo increible muchas cosas de Putin, como no entrar con todo, no tirar a la dirigencia , o no destruir los puentes para aislar el este. Pero no responder puede acabar dandole un problema serio, con su propia gente.





Archimanguina dijo:


> me da que cuando empieze la ofensiva de los 200.000, *los rusos o van a por kiev o a por jarkov con tó lo gordo.*





.Kaikus dijo:


> *En la ofensiva de agosto con 200.000 soldados volveran a fracasa*r y en septiembre ya tendran 500.000 soldados para hacer otro intento...
> 
> PD- Como los rusos machaquen esas tropas, la contraofensiva rusa sera perseguir a los soldados ucranianos en desbandada, hasta las puertas de Odessa.



===

Creo que este es el punto más importante del conflicto en estos momentos. Está claro que nosotros sólo tenemos "datos de la red" y los militares (de uno y otro bando)* los DATOS REALES del terreno.*

Nosotros "especulamos", ellos "planifican".

Me plantearía las siguientes preguntas:

1) ¿Realmente Ucrania planifica un ataque sobre Jérson y recuperar toda la franja norte sobre el río Dniper ? ¿O es una maniobra distractora ? (te amenazo aquí, para atacar allí).

2) En caso que el ataque fuera real... ¿podrán los rusos del área norte del Dniper contenerlo con las comunicaciones dificultadas -que no impedidas, pero si dificultadas-?

3) ¿Acaso los rusos, para liberar presión sobre Jérson, aprovecharán para atacar en otro punto ? (pienso en* Jarkov o Sumy* por ejemplo)

Realmente creo que nos acercamos a un "momento interesante" en este conflicto y que en cierto modo puede ser definitorio en muchos sentidos:

a) Un triunfo ucraniano atacando -y recuperando- el norte del Dniper podría ser un victoria de alto impacto psicológico a su favor.

b) Un ataque a gran escala, pero fallido (defensa rusa exitosa), puede representar lo contrario... un derrumbe de la moral y los medios.

c) Una eventual "sorpresa" de cualquiera de los contendientes (fueran los ucranianos que amenazan Jerson pero atacan en otro punto, o los rusos atacando un punto que ahora ni nos imaginamos), podría representar todo un cambio en el escenario.

===

Creo que carecemos de los elementos para adivinar "qué va a pasar", pero lo que podemos tener en claro es que,* en las próximas dos o tres semanas, quizás este conflicto nos presente una cara completamente diferente a la que vemos hoy día.*


Guste o no guste el puente está dañado, quizás no de modo irreversible, pero si lo suficiente como para dificultar su uso normal --y NECESARIO- para mantener la línea de suministros al norte del Dniper.

Opino que estratégicamente la decisión ucraniana (más bien de la OTAN) de presionar en este punto, obliga a los rusos a desatender la zona del Donbass. Esto demora el conflicto y gana tiempo para Ucrania.

Lo que no sabemos es "_qué tienen pensado hacer los rusos_" (esto es como el ajedrez).

*Retirarse del norte del Dniper*, sería un modo de conservar recursos... pero a cambio daría una "victoria psicológica" de alto impacto para Ucrania. En todo caso si la compensan con un avance importante en el Donbass (o en otro objetivo al tipo de Sumy o Jarkov) estaría compensada.

*Defender el norte del Dniper y GANAR en la defensa*, podría ser demoledor para los ucranianos.

*Defender el norte del Dniper y PERDER*, insuflaría grandes ánimos y moral, tanto en los ucranianos, como en la OTAN. Y tendría el efecto inverso en los rusos.

===

Un gran dilema. La Guerra sin duda es un tablero de decisiones tácticas y estratégicas de lo más endiablado (y más cuando Rusia no compromete grandes recursos en un frente tan extenso)

El que no tenga en claro el mapa actual, este -bastante actualizado- permite seguir la situación de todo el frente con comodidad.









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Polonia compra aviones de combate, cañones y tanques a Corea del Sur.*
El ministro polaco de Defensa, *Mariusz Blaszczak*, anunció este miércoles la compra a Corea del Sur de 48 aviones FA-50, 180 tanques K2 y 648 cañones autopropulsados cuya entrega comenzará a finales de este año.

El acuerdo fue ratificado este miércoles en Varsovia tras anunciarse hace pocos días y forma parte del plan del Gobierno polaco para potenciar su Ejército, que incluye la ampliación de sus efectivos de los *120.000 soldados actuales a 300.000*, como recordó Blaszczak en una rueda de prensa en Varsovia.

"*Ucrania está luchando y nosotros la estamos ayudando*. Les hemos entregado 200 de nuestros tanques y estamos preparando el envío de aún más, así que tenemos una carencia de equipamiento", indicó Blaszczak.

La compra de este armamento se une a la reciente adquisición de *366 tanques Abrams*, de fabricación estadounidense, de los cuales 116 son usados y a los que el ministro calificó de "dos o tres veces mejores que los T-72, de fabricación rusa.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2022)

Ni para VOGUE se cambia de camiseta el HP.


----------



## Adriano II (27 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La venta y fabricación de los 100 PzH200 de Alemania hacia Ucraïna se hará a lo largo de varios años.



Los alemanes siguen sin aprender como se lucha (y se gana) en el "frente ruso/del este"

En la IIGM se empeñaron en usar el Tiger un tanque cojonudo mucho mejor que el T-34 el problema es que era tan "cojonudo" que fabricarlos era algo larguísmo en tiempo y costosísimo en recursos

Así que nunca lograron tener más de 300 operativos a la vez en todo el frente ruso

Los rusos fabricaban *2000 T-34 al mes*

Ya sabemos como acabó la película


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Lituania incluye al patriarca Kirill en su lista de "personas indeseables" por su apoyo a la guerra.*
Las autoridades de Lituania han incluido en la lista de "personas indeseables" al patriarca Kirill, máximo representante de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en *Rusia, por su apoyo a la invasión* rusa de Ucrania.

Así pues, el Ministerio del Interior de Lituania ha prohibido a Kirill la entrada al país durante *un plazo de cinco años*, según recoge el portal lituano de noticias Delfi.

Para el Gobierno lituano, el patriarca Kirill es "el aliado más cercano" del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y "uno de los partidarios más activos de la guerra contra Ucrania".

Según el Ministerio del Interior, la autoridad religiosa rusa ha hablado de *forma positiva* en repetidas ocasiones sobre la guerra en Europa del Este.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2022)

La EUROPA DE LA LIBERTAD respalda y ratifica la prohibición de RUSSIA TODAY.





RUSIA TODAY pierde batalla judicial en tribunales europeos y RUSIA amenaza.


https://es.euronews.com/2022/07/27/ucrania-crisis-eu-media




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Como El Agua (27 Jul 2022)

Un grupo de portaaviones de EE. UU. se dirige a Taiwán a medida que aumentan las tensiones por la posible visita de Nancy Pelosi: el USS Ronald Reagan y su fuerza de ataque, incluido un destructor y un crucero de misiles guiados, partieron de Singapur en dirección noreste hacia el mar de China Meridional. SCMP


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

Si se toman el trabajo de revisar el mapa que puse más arriba, verán que la zona norte del Dniper es de lo más embromada.

Tiene un río que *la CORTA AL MEDIO* (Río INHULETS en el mapa), lo que impide un desplazamiento sencillo entre una zona y otra (digamos el Este y el Oeste de la misma para entendernos).

Digamos que si los ucranianos concentran el ataque en un sitio u otro, podrían avanzar sin que los rusos pudieran hacer grandes desplazamientos entre ambas zonas.

Realmente lo veo complicado. No quisiera estar en las botas del General que tenga a su cargo ese frente de operaciones... o le suministran recursos a lo tonto, o se las va a ver en figurillas si tiene que resistir un ataque de envergadura.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

"He entrenado a más de 2.000 soldados. Al menos la mitad de ellos ya están muertos".

Un periodista estadounidense visita Ucrania y habla con mercenarios extranjeros

Sam, del Reino Unido: "Al principio, los extranjeros eran utilizados como carne de cañon. Cuando llegué, se dieron cuenta de que enviar a un grupo sin experiencia militar a la batalla contra los rusos era una idea bastante mala".

El militar estadounidense Steve: "He luchado en Oriente Medio y África y nunca he visto este nivel de corrupción. Las placas de acero [producidas artesanalmente] se entregaban a los soldados que habían recibido tres días de formación. Les enviaron un fusil para dos y les dieron 120 cartuchos. He entrenado a más de 2.000 soldados ucranianos, y creo que al menos la mitad de ellos ya han muerto".

Mike, instructor voluntario del Reino Unido: "Hay un problema de corrupción en este país que inevitablemente afectará al resultado de la guerra. Absolutamente todo - Javelins, otros misiles, vehículos, rifles, municiones, granadas - todo es robado".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

La factura media de electricidad podría llegar a 4.000 libras el 2023 en UK

Thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Según nuestras informaciones, un ataque aéreo de la fuerza aérea rusa ha destruido esta mañana el puesto de mando de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Independiente de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de la localidad de Netailovo, al noroeste de Donetsk.

Dieciocho oficiales y comandantes de las unidades de la brigada murieron.

El coronel Sirchenko, comandante de la 56ª brigada de las AFU, y el jefe de estado mayor de la brigada se encontraban probablemente entre los muertos.
Actualmente se desconoce su paradero y los cuerpos de los fallecidos aún no han sido identificados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Justicia europea confirma suspensión de medio ruso RT France.*

La justicia europea rechazó el miércoles el pedido de la cadena de información rusa RT France de anular la suspensión de su difusión, según una sentencia consultada por la AFP. En su decisión, que podrá ser apelada, el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea argumenta entre otros que la "prohibición temporal" no "pone en cuestión" la libertad de expresión "como tal", al contrario de lo que afirmó el medio de comunicación estatal ruso, sancionado tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú.


*Rusia promete obstaculizar el trabajo de medios occidentales tras la suspensión de RT France.*

Rusia prometió este miércoles obstaculizar el trabajo de los medios de comunicación occidentales en su territorio, en represalia por la decisión de la justicia europea de confirmar la suspensión de la difusión de la cadena de noticias rusa RT France. "Vamos a tomar medidas de presión similares contra los medios de comunicación occidentales que trabajan en nuestro país. Tampoco vamos a dejar que trabajen en nuestro país", dijo a la prensa el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> El tema es que yo soy ingeniero de caminos y solo veo dañado el tablero.
> 
> Eso, como vimos la otra vez, se repara en días. Es meter acero y hormigón. Además, poco.
> 
> La última vez lo repararon con una cuba de hormigón.



Los rusos son algo más pesimistas.










ВСУ обстреляли Антоновский мост в Херсоне из НIМАRS. Власти оперативно создали альтернативные переправы через Днепр | Ямал-Медиа


Украинские военные обстреляли из реактивной системы залпового огня (РСЗО) HIMARS американского производства Антоновский мост через Днепр в Херсон, в результате чего движение по мосту было перекрыто. Местные власти оперативно создали временные альтернативные возможности для перехода местных...




yamal-media.ru





*Significado del puente*
El puente resultó ser una estructura de ingeniería compleja, que no es tan fácil de destruir, dijo el politólogo de Crimea Vladimir Jaralla. Según él, la atención de quienes pretenden mostrar una bella imagen se concentra alrededor.

El puente Antonovsky tiene una importancia estratégica para el abastecimiento del grupo al otro lado del Dniéper. Y por lo tanto, en la “ofensiva” ampliamente publicitada, el ejército ucraniano está haciendo un trabajo elemental: interrumpir la comunicación. Pero el ejército ucraniano es malo en eso.
vladimir jaralla
científico político

*El politólogo dijo que ahora es difícil reparar el puente, ya que la estructura necesita reparaciones serias. Los especialistas intentan cerrar los agujeros mientras la parte ucraniana intensifica los bombardeos.*

Pero como resultado, es posible comprender dónde se encuentran las instalaciones HIMARS estadounidenses muy publicitadas, que deberían convertirse en el objetivo de los ataques aéreos.

Vladimir jaralla
"


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

t.me/RVvoenkor/21086

‼ Vista de la Avdiivka ocupada ahora: Las tropas rusas infligen golpes masivos 
a los militantes de las FAAs de Ucrania, el punto de ruptura está cada vez más cerca.


----------



## dabuti (27 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La factura media de electricidad podría llegar a 4.000 libras el 2023 en UK
> 
> Thetimes.co.uk



Calculaban 3,4K hace poco este invierno.




__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 27, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 28th Mechanized Brigade near Nikolaev with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 10th Mountain Assault Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 27 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Nikolaev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 10ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU en Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU en Novomikhailovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Seversk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zaitsevo;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 9 drones ucranianos cerca de Petrovskoye, Novomayorskoye en la DPR, Barabashovka, Mykhailovka, Petropavlovka, Kamenka en la región de Kharkov y Kuz'mino en la LPR;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 10 cohetes cerca de Antonovka y Brilevka en la región de Kherson y la ciudad de Kherson.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

Gazprom denuncia que Siemens no està reparando las turbinas.
En la estación de arranque de Portovaya hay instaladas 6 turbinas. Normalmente funcionan 5 y una de encuentra de reserva.
Hoy solo funciona 1.
El resto alcanzó las 25.000 horas y necesita revisión.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Calculaban 3,4K hace poco este invierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estará subiendo el precio....y cada día más.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Jul 2022)

come mierdas, mierdas come, Isabel como Fernando.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

*El general Marchenko llega para intensificar el terror en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson*

El general de división del ejército ucraniano Dmytro Marchenko, que estuvo al mando de las tropas en Mykolayiv hasta abril, ha regresado a la región.

"Él [Marchenko] ha sido destinado a trabajar con las guerrillas terroristas y con la administración militar. Así como para otras tareas en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson", dijo el jefe de la OVA de Mykolaiv, Kim. También añadió que las AFU se están preparando para una contraofensiva.
Y la propaganda de Kiev lleva una semana convenciendo de que hay una contraofensiva de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

Anótenme en el tablero de "_*Generales de Barra de Bar*_", pero por las dudas voy a dejar mi previsión aquí. 

La zona "Este" al norte del Dniper la veo de lo más complicada, aunque la ciudad de *Zozatske-Vesele* (donde esta la represa y el puente que queda activo en el Dniper) es bastante defendible (está rodeada por agua con un acceso limitado por tierra). De haber un avance ucraniano profundo, podría detenerse en ese punto.

El *río Inhulets* (que la separa de la zona Oeste) puede ser a su vez una zona defendible para el área de Jerson.

Si bien es el territorio menos relevante (el que puede perderse), puede ser un motivo de humillación para los rusos y de "gran victoria moral" para los Ucranianos.

No deja de ser una buena razón para iniciar negociaciones por parte de los ucranianos (pudiendo mostrar un "triunfo" que, aunque no muy relevante en lo operacional, si lo sería a nivel psicológico).

Lo menos que podemos decir es que "_se vienen cositas_". 

Este hilo se va a poner interesante... y pronto.


----------



## Harman (27 Jul 2022)

Un funeral en la región de Chernihiv.
Entre los enterrados se encuentra el teniente coronel Marchenko de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana, que comandaba el aeródromo de Kanatovo, cerca de Kirovogrado. El 23 de julio fue destruido en un ataque con misiles (2 Su-27 también fueron bombardeados allí en el aeródromo).

Otros dos de los enterrados murieron el otro día cerca de Zvanovka (línea Seversk-Soldar). Otro fue asesinado cerca de Bogorodichnoye.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (27 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> come mierdas, mierdas come, Isabel como Fernando.



¿Se te quedó el morro torcido de tanta mierda que tragaste?.

Pues más vas a tragar, tragaldabas.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Creo que este es el punto más importante del conflicto en estos momentos. Está claro que nosotros sólo tenemos "datos de la red" y los militares (de uno y otro bando)* los DATOS REALES del terreno.*
> 
> ...



Lo de nosotros solo tenemos datos parciales y Putin los reales , lo conozco de 2014. No apoyar al prorruso en su momento era una cagada del 10, no apoyar a los prorrusos de Jarkov una traicion, devolver los tanques y los barcos de Crimea de tontos y firmar los acuerdos de Minsk parando a las republicas en lugar de apoyarales...........era dar ventaja a los anglso para la siguiente guerra que iba a ser más grande. Y no, ninguna de esas cosas se podia justificar con "empezaran una guerra", "occidente quiere la III" etc...etc... ¿ porque ? porque la realidad ha dado y quitado razones.

*Tus preguntas estan bien, lo que pasa que son buenas preguntas pero no LA PREGUNTA. La pregunda correcta es ¿ se da cuenta Putin que solo cambiando el gobierno de Kiev para esto ? Me da que no, que confia en algun tipo de arreglo o chanchulleo. Y eso no va a pasar, los anglos como he dicho siempe : van a muerte.*

Como Putin se equivoca en la pregunta principal luego actua raro en el terrreno. Raro porque actua como si pudiera ganar sin pringarse a fondo. Y ese tren paso. Igual que Kiev no iba a caer como fruta madura , porque occidenten iba a meter dinero. El ejercito ucraniano ( que ya no es ni ucraniano ) no va a derrumbarse sin un ataque a gran escala. Los ucranianos que no se han movido ya , no son capaces de hacerlo o al menos no en masa. 8 años de propagranda 24h con los maestros de la propaganda dan para mucho.

Así , que tiene que ir a muerte , dejarse de tontadas y volar puentes, darle al mando enemigo, hundir los barcos, cortar los suministros a los paises que le combaten, decir que va a caer el gobienr en Kiev ( no hay nada mejor para el valor de los disidente que el lider tenga precio a su cabeza )...........en fin cosas que se hacen en las GUERRAS. El golpe de mano no funciono, así que llegan los tiempos de las hostias sin tapujos. Eso o les complican la vida teniendo todas las cartas. Y eso es de jugador TORPE,


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas destruyeron más de 100 misiles HIMARS MLRS en la región de Dnipropetrovsk
Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
El ataque también eliminó hasta 120 militares ucranianos.
https://disq.us/url?url=https://tas...1103:IkSw8HwgsHZVfYqgj2mZlVbMyME&cuid=3446943


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

En el segundo video se puede apreciar mejor el estado general del puente.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (27 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gazprom denuncia que Siemens no està reparando las turbinas.
> En la estación de arranque de Portovaya hay instaladas 6 turbinas. Normalmente funcionan 5 y una de encuentra de reserva.
> Hoy solo funciona 1.
> El resto alcanzó las 25.000 horas y necesita revisión.



22 de febrero. Olaf Scholz cede ante Sleepy Joe y suspende el gasoducto Nord Stream 2



27 de julio. La situación que usted pone


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Justicia europea confirma suspensión de medio ruso RT France.*



La gran democracia, y la "libertad de expresión", siempre que todo el mundo vote lo "correcto" y todos los medios opinen "como deben". .

Vamos una dictadura blanda, que se endurece descaradamente cuando tiene el minimo disidente. Diferencia con la Rusia de Putin, pues 0.

Y en la parte geopolitica los rusos tienen razon. Los que no pintan nada en su frontera son los anglso que viven a miles de km.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2022)

Itàlia "calienta" que sales.

Gazprom anuncia a Eni que reduce el suministro que vende 34 a 27 millones desde hoy.


----------



## Nicors (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos son algo más pesimistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabes que van que son baterías autopropulsadas?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

¡Y dale el pájaro bobo con el puente de Madison!

¡Ej queeeé................El puente de Kherson!    

¿Se puede ser más pesado?


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de puentes, pero si sólo han jodido el suelo como parece verse en el vídeo, sólo tienen que meter un pontón sobre la parte destrozada y a correr. Si son capaces de montar puentes sobre ríos en horas, no veo qué problema hay con hacer lo mismo sobre un puente cuyos pilares siguen enteros.



Efectivamente. Las pilas están intactas. Si te fijas las armaduras al aire están conectadas con las partes "buenas" del tablero. 

Encofras el nivel más bajo, lo hormigonas. Para el nivel más alto, lo mismo.


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

Insisto que nosotros sólo "analizamos" desde la barra del bar, mientras que los militares (de uno y otro lado) PLANIFICAN conociendo sus recursos y los del enemigo. Eso está claro.

Pero a la vista del mapa y las noticias que tenemos (ataque al puente, desplazamiento de general ucraniano, avisos del ataque, intensificación de las ofensivas exploratorias), me animo a dejar los siguientes puntos:

1) O los rusos *atacan pronto con "tó lo gordo" en algún punto* que obligue a los ucranianos a desplazar tropas y equipos (o aceptar una gran derrota en algún punto del territorio, quizás el Donbass).

2) O los rusos *confían MUCHO en su defensa al norte del Dniper* (y más en la zona Este que es la complicada).

3) O los rusos *hacen una "retirada estratégica" en esa zona*, con algo de verguenza pero para preservar tropas y equipos. Yo no me avergonzaría de hacerlo si es que quiero evitar el desperdicio de tropas y equipo para mantener la presión en el Donbass.

4) O algo me dice *que los ucranianos van a atacar por ese sector*, y salvo que estén muy débiles o sean unos inútiles, muy posiblemente *logren unos cuantos avances por allí*. No le generarán grandes ventajas ESTRATEGICAS (realmente no cambia el conflicto como tal), pero en lo táctico y más aún en lo psicológico puede ser importante para ellos.

_¿Qué harán los rusos frente a esto?_  . Juro que me tiene intrigado.

Anoten esto para darme unas medallas (en el bar) en caso de acierto en mis previsiones.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Realmente no tan jodido, es evidente que los cohetes que tiran no tienen capacidad para dañar las vigas longitudinales que son las que soportan el panel. Incluso cuando impactan justo encima. Mira el 0:09. Lo que joden es el tablero, que esta soportado en las que te digo.
> 
> Pero eso no quiere decir que con muchos impactos, no logren hacer el tablero intansitable temporalmente. O lo que es peor que tiren algo más gordo. Con un Touhka quizas si podrian hacer daños estructurales serios. El problema es acertar con el.
> 
> ...



Análisis de un ingeniero en Twitter.

Zahed Amanullah
@zahed

1/ Por las imágenes que puedo ver, esta sección está formada por vigas en cajón, elementos de hormigón diseñados para imitar las vigas de acero en largas distancias. Los agujeros que se ven en la superficie son bastante malos... esos distribuyen las cargas a los elementos verticales (2/x) 

2/El tablero de hormigón de la parte superior está principalmente en estado de compresión, lo que teóricamente permite que sea reparado por profesionales (es decir, no los que reparan los agujeros del puente en Nova Kakhovka) (3/x) 

3/Este no sería un problema si los elementos de tensión estuvieran ilesos (es decir, una estructura de puente de acero con un tablero de hormigón). En tal caso, las cargas sólo se extienden de viga a viga, a lo sumo unos pocos metros. (4/x) 

4/ Sin embargo, en este caso, la parte inferior del cajón, la que está en tensión, se ha visto seriamente afectada. No sólo los elementos de refuerzo de acero están haciendo todo el trabajo, sino que también se han cortado los elementos postensados. ¿Qué es eso? (5/x)

5/El postensado es un proceso delicado que suele requerir la prefabricación debido a las dificultades de añadir tensión a los elementos de acero (grandes cables, no sólo barras de refuerzo) in situ. El postensado es necesario para que las grandes luces sean viables (y las deformaciones asociadas sean mínimas) (6/x) 

6/ Las vigas cajón, tanto si se utilizan elementos de postensado como si no, están diseñadas para funcionar como una unidad. No pueden ser simplemente parcheadas. Esto es sólo mi observación a partir de las imágenes disponibles, pero la OMI este puente es efectivamente fuera de acción (7/x) #Kherson 

7/ No es por poner un punto demasiado fino en él, pero si tratan de poner cargas en esta sección, hay un grave riesgo de colapso. 

8/Un pensamiento más... dado el diseño del puente, fue inspirado para apuntar al centro del tramo y no a los soportes (que no pueden ser fácilmente golpeados desde arriba). Recuerdo el Puente de la Bahía en 1989...

El puente de Kerch tiene redundancia (probablemente por diseño) ...otro desafío totalmente distinto. 

9/ Vale, una idea más. Otra ventaja de las vigas de cajón es la rigidez torsional, la capacidad de soportar cargas asimétricas - viento, pero también tráfico en un lado. 

Si se intentan utilizar los bordes no dañados del puente (las "alas" que se ven en esta imagen), el vano se inclinará hacia el fracaso.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (27 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los alemanes siguen sin aprender como se lucha (y se gana) en el "frente ruso/del este"
> 
> En la IIGM se empeñaron en usar el Tiger un tanque cojonudo mucho mejor que el T-34 el problema es que era tan "cojonudo" que fabricarlos era algo larguísmo en tiempo y costosísimo en recursos
> 
> ...



Lo tienen clarísimo los rusos. Actualmente, aparte de las reservas que tienen, si fuera necesario podrían llegar a construir el T-72 y en menor medida el T-90 a un ritmo endiablado. 
El T-72B3 sería el T-34 actual.


----------



## kopke (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los rusos son algo más pesimistas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El politólogo. Claro un experto en puentes y estructuras de hormigón armado.


----------



## Elimina (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y seguramente vendidas por 4 duros. 17M de hectáreas a precio español se van por encima de €100MM y ni de lejos habrán pagado eso. Es uno de los mayores saqueos de la historia, ningún país tiene esa fracción de su tierra vendida. Se habla mucho de las compras chinas en África pero son pequeñas en comparación.es más, dado el volumen y la especialización de Ucrania seguramente loa compradores quieren ser formadores de precios en trigo y oleaginosas, al alza, claro, creando escasez. Eso sumado a tierra adquirirda a cambio de unas coimas y poco dinero es una bomba.



Y seguirán con la moda del discurso "media África es china"


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> El politólogo. Claro un experto en puentes y estructuras de hormigón armado.



Es lo que habrá oído. Qué tal el análisis del ingeniero que acabo de publicar? Algún comentario?


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como Putin se equivoca en la pregunta principal *luego actua raro en el terrreno*. Raro porque actua *como si pudiera ganar sin pringarse a fondo*. Y ese tren paso.




Fíjate que no comparto del todo este análisis.

Aún cuando los ucranianos tuvieran algunos avances en la zona al norte del Dniper (lo que he venido comentando en los tres últimos post) y eso significaría *un ENORME SALTO psicológico y de moral* para ellos, la "maratón" rusa *me parece IMPARABLE DESDE LO ESTRATEGICO.*

Convengamos que las "ganas" de los europeos de bancarse restricciones energéticas por "defender a Ucrania", no se harían con el mismo entusiasmo si la cosa está CLARAMENTE perdida, a que si hay -antes del invierno- una "victoria ucraniana" para darle sentido al sacrificio.

Esa es la apuesta... una "victoria psicológica" que justifique el sacrificio de los europeos... porque *SI NO LA CONSIGUEN*, los problemas para que Europa siga sosteniendo los delirios de Zelinsky se vendrían abajo.

En lo de fondo, la masacre lenta que lleva Rusia sobre el terreno, *militarmente es demoledora*... y la "_crisis energética y económica_" que le espera a Europa este invierno, *hará el resto del trabajo* (el General Invierno está contratado fijo en plantilla del lado del los rusos de toda la vida)  

Por eso me preocupa -y llama la atención- la situación al norte del Dniper... *o los rusos la han previsto muy bien*, o puede representar un paso atrás, no en los RESULTADOS (que no se modifican con eso), *pero si en el TIEMPO* (porque daría aire a los esfuerzos ucranianos y a los sacrificios europeos).


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del mcbein a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron.*


----------



## Expected (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Efectivamente. Las pilas están intactas. Si te fijas las armaduras al aire están conectadas con las partes "buenas" del tablero.
> 
> Encofras el nivel más bajo, lo hormigonas. Para el nivel más alto, lo mismo.



Eso te lo hace Ferrovial en dos tardes.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Es lo que habrá oído. Qué tal el análisis del ingeniero que acabo de publicar? Algún comentario?



Que los cohetes no son capaces de cortar las longitudinales ( metraje 09s del primer video que pusistes ), simplemente carecen de potencia necesaria. Pueden hacer agujeros entre ellas , pero eso no va a hacer caer el puente.

Puedes cortar en 2 lo que el ingeniero llama el cajon....y sorpresa el puente se divide en 2 a lo largo pero no se cae. Eso esta hecho de tal forma que el propio peso lo asienta, las cargas se reparten mediante las vigas logitudinales entre los pilares. Pôsiblemente habia que ver todos los datos, incluso cortando 1 eso sigue siendo funcional.

Pero si no hay respuesta en forma de hacer lo mismo, los ucranianos seguiran tirando al puente. Así que lo llenaran de agujeros y el trafico sufrira. O tiraran algo más gordo, partiran algunas de las principales y entonces si un tramo puede acabar en el agua.

No hay defensa que pare el 100% de los cohetes.



Los cohetes hacen agujeritos en el plano pero rebotan en la V , creo que el de Jerson tiene una sección más compleja incluso porque tiene más V.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Jul 2022)

Un apunte sobre la superficie cultivable de Ucrania, y es que ocupa - según creo que Nico la 9 posición en el ranking mundial- son 32.400.000Ha, por tanto los 17M son más del 50%. El resto entre bosques y parques, urbano e industrial, aguas interiores, improductivo o no apto para una agricultura moderna mecanizada.


----------



## clapham5 (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Insisto que nosotros sólo "analizamos" desde la barra del bar, mientras que los militares (de uno y otro lado) PLANIFICAN conociendo sus recursos y los del enemigo. Eso está claro.
> 
> Pero a la vista del mapa y las noticias que tenemos (ataque al puente, desplazamiento de general ucraniano, avisos del ataque, intensificación de las ofensivas exploratorias), me animo a dejar los siguientes puntos:
> 
> ...



No hace falta atacar con " to lo gordo " . 
Seria suficiente un ataque quirurgico y " simbolico " a Kiev o Leopolis que sirva de advertencia para que los ukros se calmen 
Por ejemplo un ataque con misiles hipersonicos a la RADA , el Parlamento . Destruir la sede del poder legislativo seria un mensaje muy claro de que Rusia tiene el control y esta dispuesta a una escalada . Luego la Zajarova podria dar una rueda de prensa y decir que fue un error ...
El objetivo a destruir era el Palacio Mayiriski pero el encargado de meter las coordenadas de ataque es dislexico . Sorry ...
Otra opcion seria atacar el puente de Zaporize por donde va la carretera H08 . 
Zaporize quedaria aislada del oeste de Ucrania . Dividir Ucrania es dos no es el objetivo de Putin , pero seria una buena opcion
Si los ukros aislana los rusos al Este del Dnieper , los rusos aislan a los ukros al oeste . 
Si Rusia corta en dos Ucrania , entonces Kiev Oriental seria una ciudad dividida como Berlin .


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Estoy convencido de que el objetivo de Ucrania no era derribar el puente sino inutilizarlo. 

Primero, porque si quisieran derribar el puente, en lugar de darle al tablero del puente, hubiesen alcanzado los apoyos del puente (los estribos y las pilas), que con la precisión de los HIMARS es posible y derribando los apoyos el puente queda destrozado por completo.

Segundo, porque a los ucranianos les interesa inutilizarlo para evitar el paso de vehículos blindados y de carga para cortar la entrega de suministros y apoyo a Jersón, pero al mismo tiempo le interesa dejar un paso para que los rusos puedan escapar para así poder tener la oportunidad de tomar la ciudad sin pegar ni un tiro, y para que por supuesto, los civiles tengan una vía de escape en caso de que comience una guerra urbana dura, que sin escape les dejaría bastante vendidos.

Así que lo que han hecho los ucranianos y de manera muy inteligente, me parece que es ni más ni menos que lo que buscaban.


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

El Borrell llorando porque dan mas cobertura mediática a Lavrov que a él.

RSF (reporteros sin Fronteras) pidiendo que se censure a todos lo medios rusos.

El gobierno alemán, que si Alemania acepta usar el Nord Stream II,
significará la capitulación ante Rusia y la derrota de Alemania...

No se...Se les nota algo desanimados ¿No?


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Efectivamente. Las pilas están intactas. Si te fijas las armaduras al aire están conectadas con las partes "buenas" del tablero.
> 
> Encofras el nivel más bajo, lo hormigonas. Para el nivel más alto, lo mismo.




El problema de esto -sea "arreglable" o no el puente-, es que está claro que los Hymars lo lastiman *A LOS EFECTOS PRACTICOS.*

Es cierto que se están gastando un pastizal de dinero (a millón por noche para atacarlo), pero eso en la guerra es secundario.

Salvo que "_pongas unas planchas de acero_" y puedas pasar tanques diez minutos después, si tienes que hormigonar y esperar fraguado (por rápido que sea) y esta noche te vuelven a tirar misilazos, *a efectos prácticos el puente es inusable para la logística*.

Así es la guerra... un juego de mentes, inteligencia, recursos y habilidades por parte de dos contendientes.

La ribera norte del Dniper (y más la zona este que la del oeste) será endiablamente difícil de defender sin abastecimiento suficientes y si tiene que enfrentarse a una ofensiva de fuste.

- O los rusos *ya pasaron todo lo que necesitan* y van _sobraos_.
- O los rusos *pueden suplir el puente de otro modo* (barcazas, pontones más al sur donde el Dniper se angosta y ramifica, helicópteros)

- O los rusos *se las verán en figurillas para sostener una defensa efectiva*, más si esta se realiza con la concentración adecuada de fuerzas por parte de Ucrania.

Así es la guerra...


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate que no comparto del todo este análisis.
> 
> Aún cuando los ucranianos tuvieran algunos avances en la zona al norte del Dniper (lo que he venido comentando en los tres últimos post) y eso significaría *un ENORME SALTO psicológico y de moral* para ellos, la "maratón" rusa *me parece IMPARABLE DESDE LO ESTRATEGICO.*
> 
> ...



Claro , es que el enemigo tambien juega. 

El problema de los rusos es que tienen poca gente, así que lso estrategas de la OTAN, atrincheran a los suyos en el donbass y como saben que acabaran cediendo poco a poco , buscan ampliar los frentes. Los ucranianos tienen muchos soldados, las armas las ponemos nosotros ellos los muerots. Que son 100.000 más...sin problemas.

Cuando digo que les complican la vida, me refiero a esto. Meter gente poco a poco esta bien si tiene un horizonte de acuerdo, pero es que no lo hay , al final va a tener que mover ficha y cambiar el regimen. Para eso necesita 200.000 hombres , más los republicanos, más armar a cualquier prorruso que se aliste. Y para eso tiene que cambiar su PLAN POLITICO. Y admitir lo evidente, o va a por todo o esto es una guerra de desgaste muy larga. Donde al final se pierden más soldados.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

Está claro que o Putiniano envia refuerzos que empujen a los nazis más rapudamente o puede haber contraataque anglo nazi con consecuencias imprevisibles.

No son suficientes las tropas que Rusia tiene sobre el terreno está más que claro.

Lo digo y lo repito, no veo nada clara la estrategia Putiniana.


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> *Retirarse del norte del Dniper*, sería un modo de conservar recursos... pero a cambio daría una "victoria psicológica" de alto impacto para Ucrania. En todo caso si la compensan con un avance importante en el Donbass (o en otro objetivo al tipo de Sumy o Jarkov) estaría compensada.
> 
> *Defender el norte del Dniper y GANAR en la defensa*, podría ser demoledor para los ucranianos.
> 
> *Defender el norte del Dniper y PERDER*, insuflaría grandes ánimos y moral, tanto en los ucranianos, como en la OTAN. Y tendría el efecto inverso en los rusos.



Retirarse es absurdo.

Como máximo, "ganas" perder menos efectivos "AHORA", pero te arriesgas a perder muchos más efectivos "DESPUÉS", si es que pretendes (que parece que sí), seguir hacia Pridnestrovia.

Si por evitarte 1.000 o 2.000 bajas ahora, en una ofensiva campal ucraniana, tienes que arriesgarte a 5.000 o 10.000 bajas después, en una operación complicadísima de volver a atravesar el Dnieper en situación muy desfavorable, has hecho el canelo.

Por otra parte, conquistar km2 de estepa póntica es incluso fácil (e igual perderlas), lo complicado es los puntos clave, puentes y ciudad.
De momento y por ahora, solo 3 ejércitos en el mundo mundial, en años recientes, han demostrado ser capaces de lograr el objetivo bélico "conquista militar de una ciudad": Israel, USA y Rusia.

Ucrania tiene bastante experiencia defendiendo por pocas semanas y perdiendo luego esas ciudades-fortaleza.
Si en defensa no han sido buenos, dudo mucho que en ataque sean mejores, en un objetivo tan complicado.

Lo que nos lleva a:
.- Si Jerson en sí misma es muy fácilmente defendible, y de facto inconquistable para los ucranianos (tendrán 200.000 "bayonetas" ovejeras, pero no suficientes cuerpos especiales de choque y cobertura blindada....)
.- Si puedes mantener (y debes mantener) los puentes (hay 3, Antonovsky, el de ferrocarril, y el de la presa de Nova Kajova), para evitar tener que hacer un complicadísimo y arriesgadísimo "desembarco del Dnieper"
.- No tiene sentido evacuar toda tu cabeza de puente en la orilla norte. A lo sumo, regalar estepa póntica, y repliegue operacional. Reducir perímetro defensivo, y bombardeando "_toloquesemenea_", que es gerundio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La factura media de electricidad podría llegar a 4.000 libras el 2023 en UK
> 
> Thetimes.co.uk



Un buen sitio para tener un coche eléctrico.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Rusia advierte de represalias si sus ciudadanos se ven privados del acceso al espacio Schengen.*

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha advertido de que Rusia tomará medidas de represalia en caso de que los ciudadanos rusos se vean privados del acceso al espacio Schengen, zona formada por 26 países europeos que han eliminado sus controles fronterizos.

Cuestionado por esta posible medida de Europa, Peskov ha apuntado que Moscú no descarta "ninguna acción" de respuesta, a la par que ha adelantado que si finalmente se dan pasos hacia esta dirección, las consecuencias serían "muy malas".

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...97ca9b64f235f7


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Meter gente poco a poco esta bien si tiene un horizonte de acuerdo, pero es que no lo hay , al final va a tener que mover ficha y cambiar el regimen. Para eso necesita 200.000 hombres , más los republicanos, más armar a cualquier prorruso que se aliste. Y para eso tiene que cambiar su PLAN POLITICO. Y admitir lo evidente, o va a por todo o esto es una guerra de desgaste muy larga. Donde al final se pierden más soldados.




Acá si estoy de acuerdo. De todos modos puede dosificar la fuerza en función de las necesidades (y eso estratégicamente es TODO).

Los ucranianos *ya están al 100% de sus posibilidades* (diría al 200% porque dependen en realidad del abasto permanente de occidente).

Rusia *quizás está al 20%-25%... puede DUPLICAR cuando lo necesite.*

Y eso no es desconocido por los analistas de uno y otro lado... Ucrania ya está a tope, Rusia a la mitad o menos. El resultado final no deja lugar a dudas (salvo para los twiteros, periodistas de pago y algunos forofos antirusos en el foro).


----------



## Satori (27 Jul 2022)

Curiosidad o anécdota, llamadlo como queráis. Tengo dos amigos casados con rusas, una de San Petersburgo y la otra de Crimea. Normalmente los veo poco porque viven en otras ciudades, pero este fin de semana hemos coincidido los tres en un evento deportivo. Pues ambos me dicen que segun sus esposas, Putin es un blandengue, que está tardando demasiado en conquistar Ucrania y terminar la guerra de una vez.


----------



## delhierro (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema de esto -sea "arreglable" o no el puente-, es que está claro que los Hymars lo lastiman *A LOS EFECTOS PRACTICOS.*
> 
> Es cierto que se están gastando un pastizal de dinero (a millón por noche para atacarlo), pero eso en la guerra es secundario.
> 
> ...



Hay un puente más subiendo el dnieper, en manos rusas.

Pero en esta campaña los puentes son clave. El mismo razonamiento al que han llegado los de la otan, ya lo comente aquí en espejo. Si los rusos cortan los puentes más arriba las armas y sobre todo la munición no llega al frente del donbas en cantidades suficientes.

Los de la OTAN, hacen lo evidente, es de libro. Los rusos no contraatacan, y eso si que no tiene sentido. Ojo lo mismo estan esperando esa ofensiva para hacer algo despues. Yo lo veo complicado porque los satelites, el reconocimiento aereo, e incluso gente en los dos lados dejara poco lugar a las sobresas grandes pero .....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia advierte de represalias si sus ciudadanos se ven privados del acceso al espacio Schengen.*
> 
> El portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov, ha advertido de que Rusia tomará medidas de represalia en caso de que los ciudadanos rusos se vean privados del acceso al espacio Schengen, zona formada por 26 países europeos que han eliminado sus controles fronterizos.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos con la amenaza nuclear...


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Para decir públicamente estas cosas sin vergüenza alguna, ya tienen que estar jodidos con el nuevo armamento que le llega a Ucrania .  

*Rusia defiende "imponer un embargo de armas" a Ucrania para evitar que caigan en redes de tráfico de armamento* 

Las autoridades de Rusia han defendido este miércoles la necesidad de "imponer un embargo de armas" a Ucrania para controlar el flujo de armamento entregado a Kiev para hacer frente a la ofensiva militar rusa y evitar que caigan en manos de redes de tráfico de armas.

"Para controlar el suministro de armas a Ucrania por parte de Naciones Unidas es necesario imponer un embargo de armas contra este país a través de una resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU", ha sostenido el representante adjunto de Rusia ante el organismo internacional, Dimitri Polianski, en declaraciones concedidas al diario ruso 'Izvestia'.

"Está claro que los países occidentales nunca permitirán esto", ha reconocido, antes de subrayar que Rusia "ha trasladado en repetidas ocasiones los problemas de las entregas de armas a Ucrania". "Seguiremos planteándolos ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU", ha asegurado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...727092647.html


----------



## McNulty (27 Jul 2022)

Los wagneritas junto con otra brigada a las puertas de Bakhmut, por lógica debería ser la próximo en caer.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Ya estamos con la amenaza nuclear...



Después de decir lo de que es un riesgo solo les ha faltado decir... "y si no me hacéis caso tiro un bomba nuclear y a tomar por culo todo"


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si se toman el trabajo de revisar el mapa que puse más arriba, verán que la zona norte del Dniper es de lo más embromada.
> 
> Tiene un río que *la CORTA AL MEDIO* (Río INHULETS en el mapa), lo que impide un desplazamiento sencillo entre una zona y otra (digamos el Este y el Oeste de la misma para entendernos).
> 
> ...



El río es tan río para los defensores como para los atacantes.

De hecho, hace ya un par de meses, hubo un intento de "contraofensiva en Jerson" muy en serio, por parte del contingente de Nikolayev, y fue parada en seco (minas "voladoras" y algo más), al atravesar el río Inhulets.

Ese río parte en dos el "supuesto" frente único, y hace que hacia Jerson City solo pueda atacar el contingente de Nikolayev (los rusos los han planchado estas últimas semanas....), y hacia la zona de Kajova solo esté al alcance del contingente de Krivoy Rog (retaguardia no tan lejana, Kirovogrado, recientemente atacado con dureza ciertos puntos clave).

El nexo de comunicación "horizontal" entre las dos zonas "rusas" es el puente sobre el Inhulets en Darivka, recientemente atacado por los ucranianos y dañado.
Pero eso tiene un efecto muy relativo en la capacidad de defensa de ambas zonas. Ambos dos territorios se aprovisionan desde la orilla sur, desde Crimea. Un corte en esa vía de comunicación dificulta maniobrabilidad avanzada, pero no impide movilidad ni deja aislados los contingentes.

Realmente el papel de ese río es más determinante para una ofensiva que no para una defensa (manteniendo la capacidad de tránsito a través del Dnieper), ya que los defensores solo tendrían unos mayores recorridos (ya es un factor), pero los atacantes realmente se encuentran con que el que ataque por el oeste (Nikolayev) no va a tener posibilidad ni de apoyar ni de recibir refuerzo del contingente del este (Krivoy Rog), y viceversa.

Los ucranianos realmente deben organizar DOS ofensivas paralelas simultaneas, y ambas dos, más o menos sincrónicamente, les deben salir bien. Si no, si falla una de las dos líneas de ofensiva, la otra queda automáticamente comprometida en un flanco, a riesgo de ser cercada o exterminada.

O como alternativa menor, pero ya suficiente, centrarse en un objetivo menor pero factible, volver a intentar la reconquista de Davidov Brod, pero esta vez en un ataque combinado desde noreste (Krivoy Rog) y oeste (Nikolayev).
La vez anterior, a finales de mayo, que solo fueron los de Nikolayev, los dejaron para criar malvas....
(Nota: Los de Krivoy Rog se quedaron en su ciudad, porque dijeron que "_veían rusos en la carretera_", y tenían que defender una posible operación contra Nicopol...)


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Los misiles que lanzan los HIMARS no están diseñados para destruir puentes, para eso la OTAN usaría misiles de crucero, o JDAM/GBU desde cazas, muchísimo más potentes.


----------



## Como El Agua (27 Jul 2022)

Sigue elevandose el tono.
las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan MLRS estadounidenses u otras armas de la OTAN de largo alcance contra territorio ruso, las consecuencias serán más que graves, dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.

Asimismo, la Cancillería rusa advirtió que el entrenamiento de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el uso de Europa como tránsito para el suministro de armas podría conducir a una ampliación de la zona de conflicto.


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Los ucranianos realmente *deben organizar DOS ofensivas paralelas simultaneas*, y ambas dos, más o menos sincrónicamente, les deben salir bien. Si no, si falla una de las dos líneas de ofensiva, la otra queda automáticamente comprometida en un flanco, a riesgo de ser cercada o exterminada.




No necesariamente, eso si quieren conquistar TODO el norte del Dniper, si lo que necesitan sólo es una "victoria psicológica" para "pasar el invierno", les bastará con recuperar una gran extensión de tierra (cosa que pueden hacer en el frente de Krivoy Rog).

Obviamente lo valioso no es eso, lo valioso es Jérson... pero para anotarse una "victoria" para Twitter y los medios, basta y sobra.


----------



## Peineto (27 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Un apunte sobre la superficie cultivable de Ucrania, y es que ocupa - según creo que Nico la 9 posición en el ranking mundial- son 32.400.000Ha, por tanto los 17M son más del 50%. El resto entre bosques y parques, urbano e industrial, aguas interiores, improductivo o no apto para una agricultura moderna mecanizada.



Desde aquí se oye el rechinar de dientes del clan Biden, del consejo de administración de Vanguard y el relincho del caballo para Farlopenski.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Un pasito más contra la propaganda rusa que recibimos:

*Rusia Today pierde batalla judicial contra la UE y Moscú advierte de represalias *
Por Reuters • última actualización: 27/07/2022 - 13:50

BRUSELAS, 27 jul -El medio de comunicación controlado por el Estado, Russia Today, perdió el miércoles su lucha judicial contra una prohibición de la Unión Europea impuesta en marzo por supuesta desinformación, lo que llevó al Kremlin a advertir de medidas de represalia contra los medios de comunicación occidentales.

El segundo tribunal más importante de Europa confirmó la decisión de la Unión Europea, adoptada después de que Bruselas acusara a Russia Today de desinformación sistemática sobre la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

“La Gran Sala del Tribunal General desestima el recurso de anulación presentado por RT France contra los actos del Consejo, adoptados tras el estallido de la guerra en Ucrania, por los que se prohíbe temporalmente a ese organismo la difusión de contenidos”, declaró el Tribunal General, con sede en Luxemburgo.

Los jueces avalaron la capacidad del Consejo Europeo para adoptar medidas restrictivas en este ámbito y desestimaron los argumentos de Russia Today de que la prohibición cercenaba su libertad de expresión.

“Las limitaciones a la libertad de expresión de RT France que pueden tener las medidas restrictivas controvertidas son proporcionadas, en la medida en que son adecuadas y necesarias para los objetivos perseguidos”, dijeron los jueces en su sentencia.

“El Tribunal de Justicia considera asimismo que dichas medidas no vulneran de forma desproporcionada el contenido esencial de la libertad de empresa de RT France, ya que son temporales y reversibles”, señalaron.

El Kremlin dijo que la decisión del tribunal de la UE era “extremadamente negativa” y que Moscú tomaría medidas similares contra los medios de comunicación occidentales en respuesta.

En una llamada con periodistas, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, dijo que Russia Today no podía trabajar en Europa, pero que esperaba que encontrara resquicios para reanudar sus emisiones.

RT Francia dijo que recurriría al Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea, el más alto de Europa.

La sanción de la UE, que se aplica a la unidad inglesa de RT y a las operaciones en Reino Unido, Alemania, Francia y España, significa que los contenidos de RT no pueden ser emitidos ni difundidos por los operadores de la UE.

La prohibición incluye la suspensión de las licencias de emisión de RT y de los acuerdos de autorización, transmisión y distribución con sus homólogos de la UE.

https://es.euronews.com/2022/07/27/u...risis-eu-media


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jul 2022)

Esta guerra es una oda al surrealismo









Ucrania inaugura la mayor pista de esquí híbrida del mundo


Muy espectacular y casi únicas las instalaciones de esquí que se acaban de abrir en Ucrania. Sus impulsores no han escatimado en gastos y entre otras ofertas encontramos una pista es que 'híbrida'. Es decir, que cuando acaba el verano se pliega




www.nevasport.com





Están mandando a morir a chavales reclutados a la fuerza en la playa, mientras se dedican a hacer obras de resorts de lujo.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Jul 2022)

Para que los polacos, hungaros y rumanos saquen tajada de la Ucrania moribunda, tendrian que sentarse a negociar con los rusos y tal como esta la situacion actualmente, las negociaciones de momento son una entelequia.

Ver archivo adjunto 1137216


----------



## carlosito (27 Jul 2022)

Mirando la factibilidad de una contraofensiva al frente Kherson Nikolaev debemos tener en cuenta que es un espacio que a diferencia del Donbass es menos accidentado y plano siendo una estepa dónde los objetivos ya sean armamento incluso pequeñas unidades son más visibles de reconocer.

Anteriormente las fuerzas ucranianas han intentado hacer ofensiva en distintos sectores de este frente ya sea al norte (Potemkino; dónde surgió la información falsa de una bolsa en Vysokopilia) que no ha tenido resultados más allá de un modesto avance. Y en el centro en Andreevka donde los intentos de hacer una ruptura han sido repetidos por las tropas rusas. .

Curiosamente en el extremo oeste del frente donde se observa el golfo dniprovska se presenta una península en cuyo extremo se encuentra minado. Una operación anfibia también encuentra dificultades para desembarcar ahí teniendo en cuenta que es una zona de reserva ecológica en buena parte dónde hay presencia de pantanos y marismas. Aparte que la separación del mismo Dnieper hace muy aparatoso llegar hasta Kherson. Un ataque frontal desde el mismo frente a la cercanía con Nikolaev es más factible incluso.

La zona de Kiselevka y novonikolaevka abajo de Andreevka pese a sus distancia tiene la característica de tener una ruta hacia el Kherson sin la necesidad de pasar por localidades defendidas aunque las tropas rusas han previsto está situación bombardeando el área varias veces

Hay dificultades en conseguir buenas unidades en donde aunque se tenga una superioridad numérica, hay ya un problema de tener tropas experimentadas en suficiencia. La ayuda de información satelital por estados unidos puede definir los objetivos a atacar pero el problema es tener una artillería suficiente para golpear sistemas de artillería de defensa y sistemas antiaéreos teniendo en cuenta que se requiere sin duda apoyo aereo para esta contraofensiva. Aunque los HIMARS han demostrado que pueden hacer daño y son difíciles de localizar en ciertas condiciones del combate, no son todavía suficientes para contrarrestar la peor desventaja que es la superioridad en potencia de la artillería Rusa dónde los TOS 1-A cumplen una labor muy eficaz.

Las tropas ucranianas muestran su valía en defensa usando sistemas de artillería improvisada, ATGM cómo Javelin y Stugna, y sistemas MLRS de occidente.ademas de HIMARS (M777 y Caesar) no obstante en términos de proporción se necesitarían todavía una gran cantidad de sistemas de artillería de alcance corto-medio para al menos un punto de ruptura donde todavía es pendiente la suficiencia en cuanto potencia de fuego.

Pese a los problemas de escasez de soldados entrenados, una aviación algo mermada y la inferioridad en artillería. Es todavía una amenaza a tener en cuenta. Eso sí, es una situación complicada para Ucrania que debe demostrar que puede continuar con la guerra y no ser un barril sin fondo de perdidas para un occidente que siente las malas consecuencias de esta guerra y en parte desea desprenderse de esta.

Mapa del frente de Kherson en este enlace.



https://i.ibb.co/HhKGmSp/27-07-EN-1.jpg


----------



## Ramonmo (27 Jul 2022)

Coño, está bien que empiecen a gastar SU pasta en SU defensa.

Ya está bien de ir rapiñando los tanques y aviones de los demás ¿no?


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Os adelanto algo, se ha descubierto 455 tumbas nuevas en el cementerio militar de Sebastopol.
Me da de que las bajas rusas son mayores de lo que pone cada día...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

....


Guanotopía dijo:


> Esta guerra es una oda al surrealismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de macabro, vaya perdida de dinero.


----------



## Argentium (27 Jul 2022)

Gracias a la brillante gestión de nuestros dirigentes, el vasallaje y sumisión al Tío Sam es lo primero... 









Alerta europea: si Rusia corta el gas se agotarán las reservas y no se podrán reponer para 2024


Entsog, el organismo que aglutina a los gestores de los sistemas gasistas europeos, acaba de presentar un informe sobre el impacto de un posible corte de suministro de gas ruso en el que lanza una seria advertencia: si Rusia corta el suministro de gas por completo, Europa no podrá afrontar el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Argentium (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os adelanto algo, se ha descubierto 455 tumbas nuevas en el cementerio militar de Sebastopol.
> Me da de que las bajas rusas son mayores de lo que pone cada día...



La gripe de este verano viene muy fuerte...


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Jul 2022)

Cuando anuncias un exito a bombo y platillo y se queda en ná:


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (27 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que ridículo es todo ... Haciendo posados para Vogue, el en plan duro y ella en plan princesa de cuentos para convencer a las charos modernitas de que si, que ellos son la parejita NWO ideal ... Todas querrán un Zelenskito para ellas solitas y ser la princesita ucra .. Que asco y que vergüenza da todo.



Conocen muy bien a la sociedad europea, ya que son los más manipulables y maleables, muy por encima de América del Norte, que esos también tienen lo suyo.


----------



## agarcime (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Os adelanto algo, se ha descubierto 455 tumbas nuevas en el cementerio militar de Sebastopol.
> Me da de que las bajas rusas son mayores de lo que pone cada día...



Y las ucranianas son reales? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Esta guerra es una oda al surrealismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pues no me digas que no sería un punto meterle un Kalibre por la noche y mandar a tomar por culo todo el resort.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Será tu puta madre, saco de mierda....rata de cloaca....


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Esta guerra es una oda al surrealismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy me he cruzado con un coche matriculado en Ucrania y era, para variar, un Lexus 450. Un ucraniano medio no gana en un mes ni para llenar el depósito y pagar el seguro de ese coche. En Ucrania han dejado a los pobres jugar a Bandera y los señoritos se han escapado a terracear por España y "Gucciear" por Italia.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

Filipinas no va comprar helicópteros rusos Mi-17, se rescinde el contrato.
El contrato con un valor total de más de $ 220 millones para equipos se firmó en noviembre de 2021. 
Las autoridades filipinas esperan que ante la situación actual, las autoridades estadounidenses ofrezcan alternativas de solución al problema asociado a la adquisición de helicópteros.
Se sabe que anteriormente las autoridades indias rechazaron el contrato para la compra de helicópteros. India planeaba la adquisición de unos 50 modelos M-17V-5


----------



## Plutarko (27 Jul 2022)

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esta bien como cultura general para cuando nos toque. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Remequilox (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No necesariamente, eso si quieren conquistar TODO el norte del Dniper, si lo que necesitan sólo es una "victoria psicológica" para "pasar el invierno", les bastará con recuperar una gran extensión de tierra (cosa que pueden hacer en el frente de Krivoy Rog).
> 
> Obviamente lo valioso no es eso, lo valioso es Jérson... pero para anotarse una "victoria" para Twitter y los medios, basta y sobra.



Puedes hacer la "de mentira", y la "de verdad", pero debes hacer ambas dos a la vez, y una, la "de mentira", que deje copados e inmovilizados a los rusos, para que la "de verdad" solo tenga que atacar de frente, sin preocuparse de su flanco.
Si una de las dos líneas flaquea, caen ambas dos ofensivas.

Lo más factible es una ofensiva de distracción hacia Jerson City, que inmovilice ese contingente y llame a la mayor parte de refuerzos, y otra, la "de verdad", que intente liberar la mayor parte de orilla norte del Dnieper, y a ser posible que tapone al menos el puente de Nova Kajova.
Sacrificas los de Nikolayev, para que los de Krivoy Rog puedan apuntarse una importante victoria psicológica.
(Nota: Krivoy Rog es la ciudad natal de Zelensky, así que supongo que le encantaría que "los suyos" sean "los vencedores de los invasores rusos")

Los rusos no van a defender en serio lo que no les sea estrictamente estratégico y esencial. Eso te da una interesante oportunidad "mediática".
Las hectáreas y hectáreas de estepa póntica del norte del oblast, son perfectamente "regalables". 
Los rusos defenderán a muerte el puente de Nova Kajova (puente, presa, central hidroeléctrica y origen del canal de Crimea). 
Los rusos defenderán a muerte (y además, es fácil), Jerson City.
Ya puestos, los rusos defenderán a muerte las conexiones terrestres necesarias entre ambos puntos.
Todo lo demás de la cabeza de puente, solo vale para tirar bombas a los que ataquen.

Los ucranianos, a costa de "regar con sangre" los campos, pueden lograr reconquistar unos cuantos km2 del territorio del norte del oblast. Estratégicamente eso no significaría realmente cambio alguno en el teatro de operaciones.
Pero quedaría muy mediático y aparente.

(Nota: Yo ya hice mi previsión/pronóstico en otro hilo. Si los ucranianos finalmente van en serio con estas anunciadas contraofensivas, auguro un coste humano de unos 15.000 muertos y 30.000 heridos. Lo que equivale a unas 20 bajas por km2 reconquistado)


----------



## Plutarko (27 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hoy me he cruzado con un coche matriculado en Ucrania y era, para variar, un Lexus 450. Un ucraniano medio no gana en un mes ni para llenar el depósito y pagar el seguro de ese coche. En Ucrania han dejado a los pobres jugar a Bandera y los señoritos se han escapado a terracear por España y "Gucciear" por Italia.



En mi escapada vacacional vi al menos 3 coches (que no eran dacia sandero precisamente) con la matrícula ucraniana. A la playita de Marbella..... ¿A esos no les mandaron la carta para alistarse? 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Los países del G7 fijarán el precio máximo del petróleo de la Federación Rusa el 5 de diciembre*, - Reuters.

Es en este día que entran en vigor las sanciones de la UE, que prohíben la importación marítima de petróleo de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay un puente más subiendo el dnieper, en manos rusas.
> 
> Pero en esta campaña los puentes son clave. El mismo razonamiento al que han llegado los de la otan, ya lo comente aquí en espejo. Si los rusos cortan los puentes más arriba las armas y sobre todo la munición no llega al frente del donbas en cantidades suficientes.
> 
> Los de la OTAN, hacen lo evidente, es de libro. Los rusos no contraatacan, y eso si que no tiene sentido. Ojo lo mismo estan esperando esa ofensiva para hacer algo despues. Yo lo veo complicado porque los satelites, el reconocimiento aereo, e incluso gente en los dos lados dejara poco lugar a las sobresas grandes pero .....



Quizá estén esperando al despliegue ucraniano para luego volar los puentes según interese, pues los ucras habrán diseñado una ofensiva usándolos. Sería un desastre logístico para ellos, y quedarían desplegados en gran cantidad para finiquitarlos desde lejos.

Por otro lado, las decisiones de tito Vlad estarán alimentadas por los consejos de sus militares. Él es un espía y sabe de lo suyo, y de tonto no tiene nada como para infravalorar los consejos de su plana mayor. Algo han tramado seguro, que les salga bien, es harina de otro costal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Jul 2022)

hoy a las 10 en la dos un interesante documental : 
Sinopsis
La guerra, con la partida de los hombres, frustró el ideal social de género de los nazis al impulsar a las mujeres al mundo laboral, a colonizar el Este y a gestionar los campos de concentración y exterminio.


----------



## NPI (27 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Perfiles de PROUCROPITECOS del estercolero azul










Continúa...


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania está lista para ayudar a la UE con el reemplazo del gas de la Federación Rusa,* - Jefe del Ministerio de Energía, Herman Galushchenko.

“El uso completo del potencial de exportación de electricidad de Ucrania permitirá a los estados de la UE reemplazar 5-6 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas. También estamos listos para proporcionar 2 mil millones de metros cúbicos de nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas para almacenar reservas europeas”.


----------



## NPI (27 Jul 2022)

Fin.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Jul 2022)

Zelensky aún puede ganar... 


Spoiler



Un Oscar.


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Plutarko (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania está lista para ayudar a la UE con el reemplazo del gas de la Federación Rusa,* - Jefe del Ministerio de Energía, Herman Galushchenko.
> 
> “El uso completo del potencial de exportación de electricidad de Ucrania permitirá a los estados de la UE reemplazar 5-6 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas. También estamos listos para proporcionar 2 mil millones de metros cúbicos de nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas para almacenar reservas europeas”.



A ver a quién roba ahora Ucrania el gas para ayudar a la UE 
Y de la electricidad mejor ni hablamos.
Según la información de agsi Ucrania esta al 23% de reserva de gas. Me da que este invierno no van a tener gas ni para ayudarnos ni para ellos mismos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (27 Jul 2022)

*Berlín apaga las luces de sus monumentos para ahorrar electricidad.*

El Senado de la ciudad-estado de Berlín decidió este miércoles apagar la iluminación nocturna de unos *200 monumentos* de la capital alemana para ahorrar electricidad en el contexto de la *guerra de Ucrania*, según informaron medios locales.

A partir de la noche del miércoles al jueves, quedarán a oscuras la* Catedral de Berlín, la Iglesia de Santa María y el Viejo Palacio*, entre otros edificios.

La *Columna de la Victoria, el Ayuntamiento Rojo, la Ópera Alemana de Berlín y la Iglesia memorial del káiser Guillermo* se sumarán a la lista en los próximos días, al igual que las estatuas del parque de Tiergarten.

"En vista de la guerra contra Ucrania y de las* amenazas energéticas de Rusia* es importante que actuemos de forma particularmente cuidadosa con nuestra energía," afirmó la senadora de Medioambiente, Bettina Jarash, según la cadena regional RBB.









Berlín apaga las luces de unos 200 monumentos para ahorrar electricidad


El Senado de la ciudad-estado de Berlín decidió este miércoles apagar la iluminación nocturna de unos 200 monumentos de la capital alemana para ahorrar electricidad en el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

Anexo meteorológico general de Ucrania, para que los estrategas de barra de bar y comandantes de sillón, podamos especular tácticas con un poquito más de sentido (si es que alcanzamos alguno):



> Las *precipitaciones* en Ucrania son bastante frecuentes durante todo el año, pero no son abundantes en la mayor parte del país, ya que fluctúan entre 500 y 600 milímetros por año en la vasta región plana y de colinas del interior. La estación más lluviosa es el verano, debido a las tormentas que pueden generarse por la tarde. El invierno, sin embargo, no es seco, porque las precipitaciones, incluso si no son abundantes, son bastante frecuentes y a menudo caen en forma de aguanieve.
> En la región del Mar Negro, las precipitaciones son aún más escasas y caen por debajo de los 500 milímetros, ya que las tormentas de verano son más raras. La única área bastante lluviosa es la occidental, Galicia (ver Lviv), donde caen casi 800 mm de lluvia al año, y la zona de los Cárpatos, donde se pueden alcanzar los 1.200 mm por año (además del área restringida de las montañas de Crimea, donde se alcanzan los 1.000 mm). También hay una pequeña zona llana al oeste de los Cárpatos, donde las precipitaciones superan los 700 mm por año.



Fuente: Clima y tiempo en Ucrania: temperatura, precipitaciones, cuándo ir, qué llevar


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo de nosotros solo tenemos datos parciales y Putin los reales , lo conozco de 2014. No apoyar al prorruso en su momento era una cagada del 10, no apoyar a los prorrusos de Jarkov una traicion, devolver los tanques y los barcos de Crimea de tontos y firmar los acuerdos de Minsk parando a las republicas en lugar de apoyarales...........era dar ventaja a los anglso para la siguiente guerra que iba a ser más grande. Y no, ninguna de esas cosas se podia justificar con "empezaran una guerra", "occidente quiere la III" etc...etc... ¿ porque ? porque la realidad ha dado y quitado razones.
> 
> *Tus preguntas estan bien, lo que pasa que son buenas preguntas pero no LA PREGUNTA. La pregunda correcta es ¿ se da cuenta Putin que solo cambiando el gobierno de Kiev para esto ? Me da que no, que confia en algun tipo de arreglo o chanchulleo. Y eso no va a pasar, los anglos como he dicho siempe : van a muerte.*
> 
> ...



Cuanto tiempo llevamos con esto... hemos pasado de los “calderos” inminentes y Odessa para mañana mismo, a recibir los golpes de la artillería ucro Nazi y frentes estancados, quemando dinero y hombres. Lo saben hasta los monos, Rusia pierde si no tumba al cocainomano y cada día tiene un problema más, cada vez menos libertad de acción, la misma que gana el enemigo. Yo abogo por traición, la torpeza tiene límites, y Putin ha demostrado que nos los tiene.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Miguel, o eres "*Patata Brava*" o eres "*Rejón*". No uses tantos multinicks !!



Se le nota a usted espabilao de cojones...


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> A ver a quién roba ahora Ucrania el gas para ayudar a la UE
> Y de la electricidad mejor ni hablamos.
> Según la información de agsi Ucrania esta al 23% de reserva de gas. Me da que este invierno no van a tener gas ni para ayudarnos ni para ellos mismos.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Tan mal no lo pasarán, porque alguna central nuclear si que tienen ¿no?


----------



## kelden (27 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La gran democracia, y la "libertad de expresión", siempre que todo el mundo vote lo "correcto" y todos los medios opinen "como deben". .
> 
> Vamos una dictadura blanda, que se endurece descaradamente cuando tiene el minimo disidente. Diferencia con la Rusia de Putin, pues 0.
> 
> Y en la parte geopolitica los rusos tienen razon. Los que no pintan nada en su frontera son los anglso que viven a miles de km.



Ya lo dijo Vargas Llosa ... hay que votar bien ....


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tan mal no lo pasarán, porque alguna central nuclear si que tienen ¿no?



Me parece que la central nuclear de Zaporiyia esta bajo control ruso y técnicos ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Hablemos de Soberanía...

España se ha visto obligado a rendirse ante la Unión Europea (UE) 
y su iniciativa para independizarse del gas ruso, aunque hace días no la veía eficaz.









España, ‘obligada a decir sí’ al plan gasífero antirruso de UE | HISPANTV


España se ha visto obligado a rendirse ante la Unión Europea (UE) y su iniciativa para independizarse del gas ruso, aunque hace días no la veía eficaz.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me parece que la central nuclear de Zaporiyia esta bajo control ruso y técnicos ucranianos.



Y la de Chernobil?
Supongo que las dos también distribuirán a Ucrania...


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Filipinas no va comprar helicópteros rusos Mi-17, se rescinde el contrato.
> El contrato con un valor total de más de $ 220 millones para equipos se firmó en noviembre de 2021.
> Las autoridades filipinas esperan que ante la situación actual, las autoridades estadounidenses ofrezcan alternativas de solución al problema asociado a la adquisición de helicópteros.
> Se sabe que anteriormente las autoridades indias rechazaron el contrato para la compra de helicópteros. India planeaba la adquisición de unos 50 modelos M-17V-5



Filipinas ha sido tradicionalmente un comprador de material yanqui, habitualmente usado.
Lo de los Mil indios es un tema de negociación de contrapartidas industriales/ensamblaje allí, no que no los quieran. Están desarrollando sus propios helicópteros, incluso de ataque pero para "lo gordo" siguen con rusos.


----------



## mazuste (27 Jul 2022)

EE.UU. ve a China como su gran enemigo geopolítico y utiliza todas las estrategias
como un instrumento de presión al gigante asiático, opina una experta.

“*Lo que estamos viendo ahora es como EE.UU. centra su objetivo donde siempre
lo ha tenido que es intentar provocar y bloquear a China*”,









Pekín rechaza embargos de EEUU a suministros de petróleo ruso a China | HISPANTV


China anuncia su rechazo absoluto a los intentos de EE.UU. a fin de imponer sanciones a los suministros de petróleo rusa al gigante asiático.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## El-Mano (27 Jul 2022)

Buen resumen del mes, aunque muy por encima todo, se toca desde lo político a lo militar.


----------



## vettonio (27 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Esta guerra es una oda al surrealismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Meseta Ski, la pista de esquí de Valladolid que nunca fue*

Todo comenzó en el *año 2006. España se hallaba sumergida en pleno boom del ladrillo* cuando la Diputación de Valladolid, en colaboración con el Ayuntamiento de Tordesillas, decidió poner en marcha el proyecto de Meseta Ski. La idea inicial consistía en construir 14.000 metros cuadrados esquiables repartidos en dos pistas de snowflex (un material sintético que simula la nieve), un parking, una escuela de esquí, un campamento infantil y una tienda de artículos deportivos. Se preveía que la pista atraería a decenas de miles de personas a sus instalaciones cada año.




*Ecologistas en Acción interpuso una denuncia contra el proyecto*. Al parecer *se estaba construyendo en un terreno forestal quemado, algo que es completamente ilegal.* Las obras quedaron estancadas definitivamente después de que el Tribunal Constitucional, en el año 2010, confirmara la anulación de las licencias de construcción. 





Una vez quedó claro que el proyecto inicial no podría llevarse a cabo, *se planteó transformar a Meseta Ski en Meseta Sport*, un complejo deportivo que también tendría gran impacto turístico. No obstante, la realidad es que ya han pasado 15 años desde el inicio de las obras y Meseta Sport no es más que un sueño, como antaño lo fue Meseta Ski.

La estación de esquí abandonada de Valladolid - España Fascinante (espanafascinante.com)


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y la de Chernobil?
> Supongo que las dos también distribuirán a Ucrania...



Chernóbil no se si la abandonaron.


----------



## crocodile (27 Jul 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Curiosidad o anécdota, llamadlo como queráis. Tengo dos amigos casados con rusas, una de San Petersburgo y la otra de Crimea. Normalmente los veo poco porque viven en otras ciudades, pero este fin de semana hemos coincidido los tres en un evento deportivo. Pues ambos me dicen que segun sus esposas, Putin es un blandengue, que está tardando demasiado en conquistar Ucrania y terminar la guerra de una vez.



Y llevan razón.


----------



## llabiegu (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Meseta Ski, la pista de esquí de Valladolid que nunca fue*
> 
> Todo comenzó en el *año 2006. España se hallaba sumergida en pleno boom del ladrillo* cuando la Diputación de Valladolid, en colaboración con el Ayuntamiento de Tordesillas, decidió poner en marcha el proyecto de Meseta Ski. La idea inicial consistía en construir 14.000 metros cuadrados esquiables repartidos en dos pistas de snowflex (un material sintético que simula la nieve), un parking, una escuela de esquí, un campamento infantil y una tienda de artículos deportivos. Se preveía que la pista atraería a decenas de miles de personas a sus instalaciones cada año.
> 
> ...



Nadie que sepa esquiar lo hace sobre esas superficies, los que tienen pasta y algunos monitores de esquí alternan temporadas de esquí cambiando de hemisferio.

*Bariloche - Argentina*


----------



## El-Mano (27 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y la de Chernobil?
> Supongo que las dos también distribuirán a Ucrania...



Dejó de estar operativa sobre los 2.000 + o -.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Dejó de estar operativa sobre los 2.000 + o -.



Si es verdad, no me acordaba, solo controlan los reactores.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Jul 2022)

Fondo de cobertura EDL apuesta a que el euro caiga hasta 80 centavos de dólar


“Europa está al borde del desastre, lo que podría llevar a su ruptura”, dijo el fundador del fondo, Edouard de Langlade, en una carta a sus clientes




www.bloomberglinea.com


----------



## Roedr (27 Jul 2022)

jeje el carbón ahora es la nueva tecnología verde. 

No descarto que los coches del futuro en Europa culminen la transición ecológica impulsados por carbón.


----------



## frangelico (27 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jeje el carbón ahora es la nueva tecnología verde.
> 
> No descarto que los coches del futuro en Europa culminen la transición ecológica impulsados por carbón.



El gasógeno de tiempos lejanos.








El Madrid de la posguerra, con vehículos a gas, coches eléctricos y bicicletas


La Guerra Civil afectó y mucho a la movilidad de la capital: desde restricciones de tráfico hasta modificaciones en el transporte público




www.larazon.es










EL GASOGENO


Blog sobre automóviles clásicos, coches históricos, carreras legendarias, Formula Uno, Rallyes, circuitos míticos, concentraciones, historias.




zona-rapida.blogspot.com






Como decía una viñeta de forges, se te pone en un par de días y un comedor Luis XV un viaje a Benidorm.


----------



## quinciri (27 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Fondo de cobertura EDL apuesta a que el euro caiga hasta 80 centavos de dólar
> 
> 
> “Europa está al borde del desastre, lo que podría llevar a su ruptura”, dijo el fundador del fondo, Edouard de Langlade, en una carta a sus clientes
> ...


----------



## quinciri (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (27 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jeje el carbón ahora es la nueva tecnología verde.
> 
> No descarto que los coches del futuro en Europa culminen la transición ecológica impulsados por carbón.



Ahora los niños europeos les pedirán a los Reyes Magos que les traigan carbón...


----------



## Impresionante (27 Jul 2022)

La sensación es la de que el ejército ruso ha relentizado el ritmo al máximo, al tran tran, trabajo medido y proporcional, disección, pocas bajas, tienen a Europa machacada así y lo saben


----------



## kraker (27 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los países del G7 fijarán el precio máximo del petróleo de la Federación Rusa el 5 de diciembre*, - Reuters.
> 
> Es en este día que entran en vigor las sanciones de la UE, que prohíben la importación marítima de petróleo de la Federación Rusa.



Buen chiste, los rusos se van a estar descojonado durante años


----------



## Roedr (27 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La sensación es la de que el ejército ruso ha relentizado el ritmo al máximo, al tran tran, trabajo medido y proporcional, disección, pocas bajas, tienen a Europa machacada así y lo saben



pues hoy por los canales de TG parece que están apretando en el frente del Donbas


----------



## vettonio (27 Jul 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Filipinas ha sido tradicionalmente un comprador de material yanqui, habitualmente usado.
> Lo de los Mil indios es un tema de negociación de contrapartidas industriales/ensamblaje allí, no que no los quieran. Están desarrollando sus propios helicópteros, incluso de ataque pero para "lo gordo" siguen con rusos.




Llevan tiempo...1970

Alouette III


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Jul 2022)

*Sobre el puente*

No creo que los rusos sean dioses o superhombres pero estoy seguro que tienen decenas de escenarios diferentes para situaciones comprometidas y una de ellas es la destrucción del puente y la vía de ferrocarril que surte a la ciudad de Kherson.

Ni idea de lo que harán pero era un escenario verosímil que algunas cosas habrán pensado para superarlo o minimizarlo. Un suceso verosímil se tiene en cuenta, uno inverosímil no, por eso creo que les afectara poco.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (27 Jul 2022)

La OTAN esta poniendo toda la carne en el asador, veremos como termina.


----------



## HUROGÁN (27 Jul 2022)

BAH! 
Esos abujerines con cuatro yerros soldaos y unas manitas de hormigón rápido sobre placas preformadas y lo dejan como nuevo 
los injinieros tras barrerle los cascotes.
En 24 h ese puente queda a tope,,, vaya fracaso de misiles, les falta la chicha de los kalibr.


----------



## manodura79 (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Creo que este es el punto más importante del conflicto en estos momentos. Está claro que nosotros sólo tenemos "datos de la red" y los militares (de uno y otro bando)* los DATOS REALES del terreno.*
> 
> ...



Desde la barra del bar.
Lo que yo veo es que cualquier avance Ucraniano sin aviación es un suicidio por muchos cohetes que tengas. Siempre vas a tener menos lanzaderas que los rusos y terminarás perdiéndolas. Así que la cosa va de ralentizar el avance de la RF todo lo posible y rezar para que la OTAN mande más material. Ucrania ha planteado una guerra de desgaste. No le queda otra. El problema es que en esa guerra de desgaste si Putin sigue disponiendo de recursos económicos el plan se te va por el sumidero. 
En cuanto al movimiento ruso. Creo que será por el sur. Tienen que alejar a las fuerzas de defensa ucraniana lo máximo posible de la frontera. Los Ucranianos lo saben y por eso han volado el puente. Si su objetivo fuese avanzar, para qué vuelas una vía necesaria. Ya dan Jerson por perdido pero si Pierden el control sobre Nikolaev lo siguiente será Odessa. 
Me pido una caña y otra de calamares.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La OTAN esta poniendo toda la carne en el asador, veremos como termina.



La historia se repite


----------



## Malevich (28 Jul 2022)

Tan Chin Gao dijo:


> ENSIMA DE MARICONSÓN ES SOOFÍLITICO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137023





Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> Creo que este es el punto más importante del conflicto en estos momentos. Está claro que nosotros sólo tenemos "datos de la red" y los militares (de uno y otro bando)* los DATOS REALES del terreno.*
> 
> ...



Anunciar dónde y cuándo vas a lanzar una ofensiva es probablemente la mayor estupidez de la historia militar. 
O es todo un bulo del otanfato y sus furcias mediáticas, o los ucranianos atacarán en otra zona (¿Jarkov?) o directamente quieren suicidarse. Como pienso que Zelensky no pincha ni corta y realmente allí mandan el Foreign Office y el Pentágono descarto la tercera....


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> La historia se repite
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137600



No estiremos tanto el hilo. Las armas alemanas sí tenían un futuro prometedor. Lo que no tuvieron fue tiempo ¿acaso no raptaron tanto rusos como yankis a todos los científicos alemanes que pudieron? ¿acaso no fue un científico alemán (Von Braun) el que suministró las bases para toda la cohetería usana, léase NASA? menos burlas y menos tonterías. Si hubiesen tenido 5 años más para prepararse, se comen el mundo. Mucho reírse de las armas nazis, pero sin saber que es parte de la propaganda tanto de la URSS como de los yankis. No tendrían los rusos los misiles que hoy usan sin la tecnología alemana, sin esas bases, ni ellos ni nadie. Al menos se hubiese retrasado ese avance varias décadas. Muchas.

Y luego, ya que estamos, recordar que los pérfidos anglosajones se han dedicado a verter mierda sobre sus oponentes siempre ¿cuanta verdad hay sobre lo que nos contaron repetida y cansinamente sobre los nazis? ¿nos creemos aquello pero no nos creemos lo que ahora cuentan de otros? ¿seguro?

Recordad que esto lo escribe alguien que no le debe nada a nadie, menos fidelidad, excepto a Dios.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Jul 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La OTAN esta poniendo toda la carne en el asador, veremos como termina.



Pusieron aviones?
Tropas?
Tanques?


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> La zona de Kiselevka y novonikolaevka abajo de Andreevka pese a sus distancia tiene la característica de tener una ruta hacia el Kherson sin la necesidad de pasar por localidades defendidas aunque las tropas rusas han previsto está situación bombardeando el área varias veces
> 
> Hay dificultades en conseguir buenas unidades en donde aunque se tenga una superioridad numérica, hay ya un problema de tener tropas experimentadas en suficiencia. La ayuda de información satelital por estados unidos puede definir los objetivos a atacar pero el problema es tener una artillería suficiente para golpear sistemas de artillería de defensa y sistemas antiaéreos teniendo en cuenta que se requiere sin duda apoyo aereo para esta contraofensiva. Aunque los HIMARS han demostrado que pueden hacer daño y son difíciles de localizar en ciertas condiciones del combate, no son todavía suficientes para contrarrestar la peor desventaja que es la superioridad en potencia de la artillería Rusa dónde los TOS 1-A cumplen una labor muy eficaz.
> 
> ...




 

Excelente texto, sin duda de alguien con más información (o con más entusiasmo o preparación) que el mío. Pero aquí *aclara varios puntos clave, y *digo esto para los que sigan el detalle sobre el terreno con ciertas aspiraciones táctico-militares y no sólo la porra de forofo; también mi caso esto último, aclaro humildemente.

*Primer detalle:*

_La zona de Kiselevka y novonikolaevka abajo de Andreevka *pese a sus distancia* tiene la característica de tener *una ruta hacia el Kherson sin la necesidad de pasar por localidades defendidas*..._​
Me alegro de mantener aún cierta "sensibilidad geográfica" al leer los mapas. Esto es claro viendo el territorio aunque no sepas nada de tácticas militares.
De allí que el texto luego aclare:

_...aunque las tropas rusas *han previsto está situación bombardeando el área varias veces*._​
Esto es bueno o malo según se considere... *"bueno"* en cuanto a que la artillería lo tiene "medido" y "cubierto" (los artilleros toman puntos sobre el terreno para dirigir sus mortíferos disparos), *"malo"* en el sentido de que no hay mucha "botas en tierra" para defenderlo, sino que más bien depende de la cobertura de artillería... y abajo no hay mucho más !!

Aclaro además que como "_camino a Kherson o Jérson_" (como quieras escribirlo), puede que sea *una ruta controlada*, pero si el objetivo sólo es _"tomar territorio en el mapa"_ *por su impacto PSICOLOGICO Y MORAL*, puede dar lugar a un "_triunfo ucraniano_".

*De cara a la prensa, Twitter y los forofos*, que gran parte *sea una llanura TOTALMENTE IRRELEVANTE a los fines militares no cuenta*, lo que cuenta luego es "_los orcos fueron derrotados y se retiraron como ratas, pongan más dinero, aguanten más frío y privaciones porque Ucrania ´va ganando´ y puede ganar si nos dan más dinero_".

*Segundo detalle:*

_Hay dificultades en conseguir buenas unidades en donde *aunque se tenga una superioridad numérica*, hay ya un problema de tener tropas experimentadas en suficiencia. La *ayuda de información satelital por estados unidos puede definir los objetivos a atacar* pero el problema es tener *una artillería suficiente* para golpear sistemas de artillería de defensa y sistemas antiaéreos teniendo en cuenta que se requiere sin duda apoyo aereo para esta contraofensiva. *Aunque los HIMARS han demostrado que pueden hacer daño* y son difíciles de localizar en ciertas condiciones del combate, no son todavía suficientes para contrarrestar *la peor desventaja que es la superioridad en potencia de la artillería Rusa dónde los TOS 1-A* cumplen una labor muy eficaz._​
Adviertan que ese texto se puede leer de un modo "*tranquilizador*" o, si lo das vuelta, de un modo "*preocupante*".

1) Los ucranianos no tienen número suficiente y, si lo tienen, no es experimentado.
2) No tienen poder de fuego suficiente (sea de artillería, sea aéreo) para anular la artillería rusa que cubre el terreno.

Oye qué bueno !!... la tienen cruda.

Leamos ahora:

1) En ciertas condiciones la "cantidad" suple la "calidad"... *100.000 ucranianos contra 10.000 rusos* no dejan de ser (como decía Stalin) un juego de cantidad x calidad (la cantidad TAMBIEN es "calidad" creo que decía).
2) Los ucranianos cuentan *con asistencia SATELITAL de EE.UU*., no van ciegos, ni en las condiciones del terreno, ni en la posición de las piezas rusas de artillería o sus sistemas defensivos.
3) Resulta que los HIMARS, bajo ciertas condiciones, pueden suplir "quirúrgicamente", *tanto la masividad de la artillería normal*, como *la inexistencia de apoyo aéreo* (se suple esa función con su precisión).

Esto significa que un ataque bien planificado, con cierto "número" de tropa (aunque no sea de "calidad") y ataques de supresión del fuego de artillería por parte de los satélites norteamericanos, los drones y los HIMARS (recuerden el puente, dieron casi todos), puede dar lugar a un avance sobre el terreno que -repito- *aunque no vaya a comprometer Jérson, ni cruzar el Dniper SI ES MUY GRANDE EN EL MAPA* y es lo único que cuenta a la hora de los forofos, Twitter, la prensa y la opinión pública.

Las guerras *TAMBIEN SE PELEAN EN LA OPINION PUBLICA !!*

Es claro que a nivel militar, recuperar la llanura del noreste sobre el río Dniper, sin llegar incluso a amenazar Jérson, es una tontera... *pero a nivel de la opinión pública y la psicología de masas* puede ser una derrota brutal (recordar el *Tet vietnamita*, derrotado en el terreno, pero victorioso en la opinión pública norteamericana).

- Para los "*rusos de a pie*" puede representar *un golpe moral, dudas y cuestionamientos* a su liderazgo (cosa que se busca)
- Para los *"occidentales"* que tienen que seguir poniendo dinero y aguantando crisis económica, puede ser el incentivo para "_demos un paso más que los rusos van a ser derrotados_".

Cuidado con esto !!

No esperes que los *"rejones"* vayan a decir "_Oye... cuántas vidas perdidas por un territorio inútil, no valía la pena_"... lo que van a decir es "_Los orcos son derrotados como ratas y huyen_" (aunque ni rocen, ni hagan peligrar en lo más mínimo *la situación ESTRATEGICA de Jérson y la ribera sur del Dniper*).

Para los militares rusos, cambiar unos kilómetros cuadrados de "nada", *por miles de vidas ucranianas y todo el stock de HIMARS*, puede ser un triunfo táctico... *pero parte de la guerra NO ES SOBRE EL TERRENO !!*, es en la prensa, la mente y la psicología de las masas !!

*Tercer detalle:*

_Las tropas ucranianas muestran *su valía en defensa* usando sistemas de artillería improvisada, *ATGM cómo Javelin y Stugna, y sistemas MLRS de occidente.ademas de HIMARS (M777 y Caesar)* no obstante en términos de proporción se necesitarían todavía una gran cantidad de sistemas de artillería de alcance corto-medio *para al menos un punto de ruptura* donde todavía es pendiente la suficiencia en cuanto potencia de fuego._​
Vuelvo a leer esto en plan "*malo*".

Este texto me dice de modo bastante claro y creíble (para un militar), que no les alcanza ese frente de ataque para "tomar Jérson" (y comparto, no llegan)... pero SI para tomar una gran extensión del territorio y con eso conseguir un *TRIUNFO PROPAGANDISTICO !!*

Como *"General"* quizás me ría del desperdicio de hombres y de recursos y de las "ganancias" en términos de largo plazo que consigo al destruir gran cantidad de tropa y de equipo ucraniano -cosas valiosas e insustituibles- a cambio de unas hectáreas de llanura que tienen poco valor militar en concreto.

Pero como *"Relaciones Públicas"* que tiene que mostrar "_algún triunfo_" a la opinión pública para *fortalecer a Zelinsky* y darle ánimos a los europeos y norteamericanos que tienen que seguir "pagando la fiesta", tomar un gran porcentaje de esas llanuras, *puede representar un GRAN EXITO propagandístico*.

*Cuarto detalle:*

Y el mismo analista (que no es malo para nada) termina diciendo:

_Pese a los problemas de escasez de soldados entrenados, una aviación algo mermada y la inferioridad en artillería. *Es todavía una amenaza a tener en cuenta*. Eso sí, *es una situación complicada para Ucrania que debe demostrar que puede continuar con la guerra* y no ser un barril sin fondo de perdidas para un occidente que siente las malas consecuencias de esta guerra y en parte desea desprenderse de esta._​
Militarmente planificado, todo el gasto por sólo tomar unos kilómetros de llanura inútiles en términos estratégicos sobre el terreno, puede ser toda una "_derrota en términos militares_" (en el Tet, Vietnam del Norte perdió el 90% de los guerrilleros inflitrados y gran cantidad de tropas que involucró en el ataque, *militarmente terminó en desastre para ellos, "psicológicamente" la población norteamericana "tiró la toalla" de los esfuerzos de guerra*).

- No necesitan ni "rozar" Jérson !!
- No necesitan ni amenazar la situación al sur del Dniper.

Pero muchos kilómetros "recuperados" *pueden ser un triunfo psicológico importante.*

Y creo que* a eso es a lo que van.*

Para el *invierno* (que cada vez falta menos), *llegar con un "triunfo"* (irrelevante en lo militar pero de alto impacto en lo psicológico para la propaganda), es lo que necesitan para justificar *que les demos más cañones, más dinero, más HIMARS, más entrenamiento a su tropa de reemplazo... y aguantemos ducharnos con agua fría, pagar la gasolina 2,5 y aguantar más impuestos e inflación.*

- Vamos ganando !
- Hicimos retroceder a los rusos y estamos a un paso de derrotarlos !!

===

Espero que del lado ruso tengan en cuenta este factor (*que NO ES MILITAR SINO PROPAGANDISTICO*) para contrarrestarlo de algún modo, porque de lo contrario se van a dar con un Zelinsky fortalecido, más esfuerzos europeos y norteamericanos durante el invierno -justificados por este "triunfo"-) y eso, a la larga, son más problemas.

El modo de solucionarlo es:

a) O consiguiendo *grandes avances en el Donbass* que permitan equilibrar la balanza propagandística.
b) O bien *atacando un objetivo importante -e inesperado-* que equilibre la noticia.
c) O bien, *logrando una DEFENSA TAN EFECTIVA*, que los avances ucranianos sean MÍNIMOS y con pérdidas TERRIBLES.

Los "generales" solos a veces no sirven para dirigir un conflicto, se necesita también *del "marketing de guerra"*. Espero que Putin o sus generales tengan prevista esta situación.


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que los ucranianos SABEN que *no llegan a tomar Jérson, ni a presentar amenazas al sur del Dniper*... pero a lo FINES PROPAGANDISTICOS se conforman con esto:


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hoy me he cruzado con un coche matriculado en Ucrania y era, para variar, un Lexus 450. Un ucraniano medio no gana en un mes ni para llenar el depósito y pagar el seguro de ese coche. En Ucrania han dejado a los pobres jugar a Bandera y los señoritos se han escapado a terracear por España y "Gucciear" por Italia.





La guerra siempre fue un "_escenario pa´pobres_" mi estimado frangelico, los ricos *siempre "viajan en primera"* y tienen botes salvavidas suficientes.


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Puedes hacer la "de mentira", y la "de verdad", pero debes hacer ambas dos a la vez, y una, la "de mentira", que deje copados e inmovilizados a los rusos, para que la "de verdad" solo tenga que atacar de frente, sin preocuparse de su flanco.
> Si una de las dos líneas flaquea, caen ambas dos ofensivas.
> 
> Lo más factible es una ofensiva de distracción hacia Jerson City, que inmovilice ese contingente y llame a la mayor parte de refuerzos, y otra, la "de verdad", que intente liberar la mayor parte de orilla norte del Dnieper, y a ser posible que tapone al menos el puente de Nova Kajova.
> ...




Bueno, escribí el post anterior antes de haber leído este y coincido con Remeguilox... él también ve como factible la ocupación "psicológica" de una amplia zona, intrascendente en lo militar, pero *valiosa PROPAGANDISTICAMENTE.*

Ignoraba incluso que "_Krivoy Rog es la ciudad natal de Zelensky_", lo que le da más sentido propagandístico -a su favor- incluso.

Salvo alguna de las tres condiciones que indiqué arriba, prepárate tú entonces para aguantar a los troles folla-otan restregándote la "_gigantesca victoria ucraniana en contra de los orcos_"  

Los militares rusos pueden estarse relamiendo por la masacre que harán de recursos ucranianos (y en el largo plazo y militarmente hablando puede ser bueno)... *espero que tengan PROPAGANDISTAS trabajando también*, porque de lo contrario la masacre no será "militar" *sino "mediática"* (y las guerras TAMBIEN se pelean en la "mente" de la población).


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quizá estén esperando al despliegue ucraniano para luego volar los puentes según interese, pues los ucras habrán diseñado una ofensiva usándolos. Sería un desastre logístico para ellos, y quedarían desplegados en gran cantidad para finiquitarlos desde lejos.




El puente al que se hace referencia, *no es un "puente", sino UNA REPRESA* (que dudo que la vuelen, salvo situaciones desesperadas de uno u otro lado).


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Buen resumen del mes, aunque muy por encima todo, se toca desde lo político a lo militar.





Excelente reporte !! 

El que tenga 12 minutos disponibles, no los va a desperdiciar si lo ve !!


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ahora los niños europeos les pedirán a los Reyes Magos que les traigan carbón...




 

Muy bueno... ironía nivel premium !!


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> En cuanto al movimiento ruso. Creo que será por el sur. Tienen que alejar a las fuerzas de defensa ucraniana lo máximo posible de la frontera. Los Ucranianos lo saben y por eso han volado el puente. *Si su objetivo fuese avanzar, para qué vuelas una vía necesaria*. Ya dan Jerson por perdido pero si Pierden el control sobre Nikolaev lo siguiente será Odessa.




Lo que estimo no es que los ucranianos aspiren *a "avanzar" por debajo del Dniper.*.. incluso que ni que consigan (o intenten) *afectar Jérson*. Lo que estoy diciendo es que ocuparán lo más que puedan en el norte de esa zona *y eso será un "triunfo psicológico".*

La rotura del puente, si bien les impide "avanzar" hacia el sur (*cosa que ni en sus sueños más locos esperan hacer*), sirve sin embargo *para que la logística rusa se complique* y puedan atacar con más tranquilidad.

Están buscando *el IMPACTO PSICOLOGICO, no las GANANCIAS MILITARES* (que no pueden, ni les llega para ello).

Y las necesitan para:

a) *Fortalecer a Zelinsky frente a su gente* _(los sacrificios van dando su fruto_)
b) *Justificar el APOYO ECONOMICO de Europa y EE.UU. de cara a su población* (_los sacrificios van dando su fruto_)
c) *Darle cuerda a rejón para que te rompa las pelotas en el foro !!*  (_léase propaganda en Twitter, prensa y demás_).


----------



## Magick (28 Jul 2022)

Al parecer bombarderos estratégicos rusos han realizado un importante ataque misilistico desde territorio bielorruso.


----------



## kerevienteya (28 Jul 2022)

Ofensiva al Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania
a finales del 27 de julio de 2022

▪Alrededor de las 4 am, formaciones ucranianas intentaron bombardear Belgorod. Todos los misiles fueron derribados por los sistemas de defensa aérea.

▪La artillería rusa golpeó las acumulaciones identificadas de mano de obra del ejército ucraniano en Sen'kivka, región de Chernigov, así como Volfyne y Nikolaevka, región de Sumy.

▪No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en dirección Járkov:
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas de la FR atacaron objetivos en los distritos Industrial y Novobavarsky deJárkov, así como en otros asentamientos en la región.
➖En el área de Borshchova, Sosnivka y Petrivka, las fuerzas especiales rusas realizaron una incursión exitosa en las posiciones de la 92ª brigada.
➖En la zona forestal al oeste de Izium, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la FR organizaron una emboscada a la 81ª brigada de las FFAA de Ucrania.

▪En Donbass, las fuerzas aliadas continúan irrumpiendo gradualmente en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk):
➖Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y las milicias populares de la DNR establecieron control sobre Novoluhans'ke.
➖En el Pokrovs'ke previamente tomado, las unidades Wagner PMC repelieron el contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
➖ El mando ucraniano continúa preparándose para la defensa de Soledar y Bakhmut. Las unidades de ingeniería están equipando los puestos de tiro, los refuerzos están llegando a las ciudades.

▪En la dirección de Donetsk, la artillería de las fuerzas aliadas, con el apoyo de la aviación de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, realizó una incursión masiva en los objetivos identificados. Un gran depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en Avdiivka.
➖En respuesta, formaciones ucranianas dispararon contra las ciudades de la aglomeración de Donetsk: hay bajas entre civiles en Yasinovataya y Donetsk.

▪ En dirección a Zaporiyia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Guliaipolé.

▪ En la dirección Krivoy Rog, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan preparándose para la ofensiva. Se desplegaron medios técnicos de 138ª brigada de las FFAA ucranianas en el área de Apostolove y Krivoy Rog.



https://i.ibb.co/F8WysVw/27-07-esp.jpg


----------



## Oso Polar (28 Jul 2022)

Ucrania ya está perdida, no puedes ganar una guerra de desgaste si estás quebrado y menos contra una potencia mundial:









Exclusive: Ukraine aims for $15-20 billion IMF loan by year-end, central bank governor says


Ukraine aims to strike a deal for a $15-$20 billion programme with the International Monetary Fund before year-end to help shore up its war-torn economy, the country's central bank governor Kyrylo Shevchenko told Reuters.




www.reuters.com






*EXCLUSIVA: Ucrania apunta a un préstamo de $ 15-20 mil millones del FMI para fin de año, dice el gobernador del banco central*
Por Karin Strohecker
and Jorgelina Do Rosario


LONDRES, 27 jul (Reuters) - Ucrania pretende llegar a un acuerdo con el Fondo Monetario Internacional para un programa de entre 15.000 y 20.000 millones de dólares antes de fin de año para ayudar a apuntalar su economía devastada por la guerra, dijo a Reuters el gobernador del banco central del país, Kyrylo Shevchenko.

Maltratada por la invasión de Rusia lanzada el 24 de febrero, Ucrania enfrenta una contracción económica del 35% al 45% en 2022 y un déficit fiscal mensual de $5 mil millones y depende en gran medida del financiamiento extranjero de sus socios occidentales.

Shevchenko, de 49 años, hablando durante su visita a Londres, también dijo que esperaba acordar una línea de intercambio con el Banco de Inglaterra "dentro de unas semanas", aunque no especificó la cantidad.

Kyiv ya había presentado su solicitud al FMI, dijo el gobernador, y ahora estaba en consulta con el fondo sobre el nuevo financiamiento que esperaba proporcionaría hasta $ 20 mil millones durante dos o tres años en forma de Acuerdo Stand-By ( SBA) o una Facilidad de Fondo Extendido (EFF).


Fue la primera vez que Ucrania puso un número en el nuevo financiamiento que necesita del prestamista con sede en Washington. Un programa de US$20.000 millones sería el segundo préstamo más grande actualmente activo del FMI después de Argentina.

"El FMI siempre ha actuado como socio de Ucrania durante la guerra", dijo Shevchenko a Reuters.

"Mi esperanza es comenzar el programa este año".

El jefe del banco central dijo que un nuevo programa debería proporcionar medidas que ayuden a estabilizar la economía. Eso podría asegurar un retorno a las condiciones anteriores a la guerra, como un tipo de cambio flexible, sin límites en el mercado de divisas, la disminución de los préstamos morosos en el sector bancario y una política fiscal equilibrada.


El último préstamo del FMI a Ucrania fue un apoyo financiero de emergencia de $ 1.4 mil millones acordado en marzo, el equivalente al 50% de la cuota del país en el fondo.

Por otra parte, Kyiv está ahora en conversaciones con sus acreedores internacionales sobre la congelación de los pagos de la deuda para aliviar su crisis de liquidez. El martes, la empresa energética ucraniana Naftogaz se convirtió en la primera entidad gubernamental del país en incumplir desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa. Lee mas

"Espero que Naftogaz, junto con el Ministerio de Finanzas de Ucrania, encuentren una solución", dijo Shevchenko.

"Las consecuencias (del incumplimiento) se relacionarán únicamente con Naftogaz".

*OFERTA DE GRANO*
El banco central de Ucrania ya tiene una línea de 1.000 millones de dólares con el banco central de Polonia.

Algo de alivio en los ingresos de divisas y la liquidez también provendría del acuerdo acordado la semana pasada entre Moscú y Kyiv para permitir el paso seguro de los envíos de granos dentro y fuera de los puertos ucranianos, bloqueados por Rusia desde su invasión. Lee mas

Sin embargo, esos ingresos y envíos solo se recuperarían en serio el próximo año, cuando según las estimaciones "conservadoras" del banco central, las exportaciones podrían alcanzar los 5 millones de toneladas por mes y generar aproximadamente $ 5 mil millones en 2023, dijo Shevchenko.

Hablando sobre la intervención del banco central en los mercados de divisas, así como su programa de compra de bonos, Shevchenko dijo que ambos continuarían por ahora, aunque el último cesaría tan pronto como terminara la guerra.

"Proporcionar financiamiento monetario fue la decisión más dolorosa de mi vida, pero nos dimos cuenta de que era necesario durante la guerra", dijo Shevchenko.

Agregó que operar en tiempos de guerra había visto surgir una nueva cantidad de vocabulario, con expresiones como "madurez de la guerra", un término para describir el marco de tiempo de un instrumento de deuda utilizado en el contexto del conflicto.

"Vemos (esto) como una de las mayores incertidumbres", dijo. "Hasta el final de la guerra, nosotros y el Ministerio de Hacienda debemos trabajar juntos para superar todos estos desafíos, utilizando las finanzas monetarias y el mercado interno de deuda".


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania está lista para ayudar a la UE con el reemplazo del gas de la Federación Rusa,* - Jefe del Ministerio de Energía, Herman Galushchenko.
> 
> “El uso completo del potencial de exportación de electricidad de Ucrania permitirá a los estados de la UE reemplazar 5-6 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas. También estamos listos para proporcionar 2 mil millones de metros cúbicos de nuestras instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas para almacenar reservas europeas”.



jajajajajajaja pájaro loco al menos gasta un minuto en leer el teleprinter oh, vaya manera de hacer el ridi


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El puente al que se hace referencia, *no es un "puente", sino UNA REPRESA* (que dudo que la vuelen, salvo situaciones desesperadas de uno u otro lado).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137685



Gracias. Creo que se hizo referencia a tres puentes, dos más aparte este.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

¿Porqué será qué no me sorprende el 'debate' y punto de atención de un puente
en un inmenso mar de acontecimientos y problemas?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jul 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación, que ya viene de lejos, USA intenta otro intercambio de prisioneros…
CNN Exclusive: Biden administration offers convicted Russian arms dealer in exchange for Griner, Whelan
Washington (CNN)After months of internal debate, the Biden administration has offered to exchange Viktor Bout, a convicted Russian arms trafficker serving a 25-year US prison sentence, as part of a potential deal to secure the release of two Americans held by Russia, Brittney Griner and Paul Whelan, according to people briefed on the matter.








CNN Exclusive: Biden administration offers convicted Russian arms dealer in exchange for Griner, Whelan


After months of internal debate, the Biden administration has offered to exchange Viktor Bout, a convicted Russian arms trafficker serving a 25-year US prison sentence, as part of a potential deal to secure the release of two Americans held by Russia, Brittney Griner and Paul Whelan, according...




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Una victoria para garantizar más guerra


A medida que pasa el tiempo y la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania amenaza con alargarse indefinidamente ante las nulas posibilidades de éxito de unas negociaciones políticas, aumentan también las dific…




slavyangrad.es











Una victoria para garantizar más guerra


28/07/2022


A medida que pasa el tiempo y la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania amenaza con alargarse indefinidamente ante las nulas posibilidades de éxito de unas negociaciones políticas, aumentan también las dificultades derivadas de la propia naturaleza del conflicto. El frente, que se extiende a lo largo de mil kilómetros, supone unas necesidades de suministros, que se complican ante el aumento de la destrucción de las infraestructuras y el cansancio de las tropas y la escasez de reservas. Pese al generoso suministro de armamento occidental, las tropas rusas mantienen la superioridad material, mientras que las tropas ucranianas cuentan con una superioridad en número de efectivos, en parte por el bajo número de efectivos que Rusia ha comprometido para lo que sigue llamando _operación militar especial_.

La certeza de que no son posibles conversaciones de paz a corto plazo, al menos sin uno de los dos ejércitos militarmente derrotado, implica la necesidad de priorizar objetivos. Como ya le ocurriera al bando ruso, que se retiró de las zonas del norte, donde los avances eran escasos y el número de bajas excesivamente elevado, Ucrania se ve ahora necesitada de favorecer unas zonas del frente sobre otras. Ucrania continúa insistiendo en la idea de que Rusia ha sufrido altísimas bajas y aporta cifras que difícilmente se corresponden con la realidad. Sin embargo, como han constatado también medios internacionales, las bajas ucranianas también son elevadas, muchas de ellas en la batalla por Donbass, donde se encontraban hasta ahora las mejores unidades del Ejército Ucraniano.

Perdido todo el territorio del antiguo _oblast_ de Lugansk -aunque no la capacidad de atacarlo con la artillería de largo alcance obtenida de sus socios occidentales-, Ucrania mantiene la resistencia en la antigua región de Donetsk. En las últimas semanas, las tropas rusas no han realizado grandes avances, aunque sí han tomado la central eléctrica de Uglegorsk, segunda central eléctrica más importante de Ucrania y donde resistían desde hace semanas tropas ucranianas, y han preparado el terreno para los asaltos a Seversk, Soledar y Artyomovsk, necesarios para la posterior batalla por Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. Aunque la resistencia ucraniana continúa, también se ha producido, según fuentes ucranianas, cierta retirada de algunas unidades. Mientras Ucrania envía a Donbass a reclutas con escasa preparación, las unidades retiradas de la que hasta ahora había sido batalla principal son enviadas a la zona de Jerson.

Ucrania, en boca de su ministro de Defensa y también de otros representantes del Gobierno y de la Oficina del Presidente, ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones que se prepara para una inminente contraofensiva. El objetivo, tal y como ha declarado desde prácticamente el inicio de la intervención rusa, ha sido siempre regresar a las fronteras existentes del 24 de febrero. Sin embargo, a medida que las tropas rusas y republicanas avanzan en Donbass, esa opción es cada vez menos factible. Rusia ha comenzado ya el proceso de construcción de infraestructuras y vivienda en la destruida Mariupol, signo de que Moscú no va a permitirse correr el riesgo de perder una ciudad que tanto costó capturar. El objetivo es recuperar los servicios de suministro eléctrico, de agua y de gas y poder acomodar a la población que aún queda en la ciudad en vistas al invierno, pero también reafirmar ante la población que su presencia no es temporal y consolidar los avances territoriales.

El invierno es también un factor a tener en cuenta para Ucrania. El presidente Zelensky, que en los últimos días ha tenido tiempo incluso de posar para la revista _Vogue_, ha afirmado repetidamente que es preciso terminar la guerra antes de la llegada del invierno, aunque todo indica que tanto Ucrania como sus socios dan por hecho que la guerra se alargará más allá del próximo otoño. Así lo prueban las promesas de entrega de armamento a largo plazo y también los planes de contingencia que tanto Kiev como Bruselas preparan en términos de energía. Esta misma semana, en la que la empresa nacional ucraniana Naftogaz ha suspendido pagos, Ucrania ha solicitado a su principal socio, Estado Unidos, un esquema de _lend-lease_ para garantizar el suministro de gas en vistas a la temporada de calefacción.

El acuerdo anunciado esta semana por la Unión Europea para reducir el uso de gas ante la reducción del suministro de gas ruso presagia también un invierno en condiciones de fuerte crisis energética, un grave contratiempo especialmente para la economía alemana, pero también para el resto de países miembros. De ahí que cada vez más fuentes ucranianas den por hecho que al temor a la fatiga de la guerra en los países proveedores de armamento y financiación se sume a lo largo de los próximos meses una crisis económica que deje a Ucrania fuera de la lista de prioridades de algunos de sus socios más importantes.

Completamente dependiente de sus socios para mantener la operatividad de su ejército con el constante suministro de armamento e instrucción, pero especialmente en términos financieros, Kiev no puede permitirse el lujo de perder proveedores, lo que dejaría seriamente dañada su capacidad de combate y pondría en cuestión la estabilidad del Estado. De ahí que una victoria sobre las fuerzas rusas, aunque fuera parcial, sea vista como un incentivo necesario para garantizar más armas y más financiación para poder continuar la guerra. Con ello, Ucrania no solo busca una victoria simbólica que celebrar el día de la Independencia el 24 de agosto, sino impedir un posible referéndum de entrada en Rusia que se prevé para el próximo septiembre. La idea de que el tiempo corre en contra de Ucrania, que debe contraatacar antes de la celebración de ese referéndum -que aún no ha sido oficialmente anunciado- se ha extendido en los últimos días.



Como zona más alejada de la Rusia continental, con un menor número de tropas que en Donbass, que para Rusia sigue siendo el escenario principal de la guerra, y más propicia al ataque al encontrarse en la margen derecha del Dniéper, Ucrania parece haber elegido la ciudad de Jerson como lugar en el que mostrarse capaz de derrotar a las tropas rusas. De ahí que haya sido a Jerson donde Ucrania ha trasladado a sus reservas, según fuentes ucranianas, unidades preparadas para el combate retiradas de Donbass, que para Kiev queda ahora en un segundo plano. Eso explica también que el puente Antonovsky, uno de los principales accesos a Jerson, se haya convertido en el principal objetivo de los misiles ucranianos. Ayer, Ucrania afirmaba haber destruido el puente, que ya había sufrido daños en ataques en días anteriores. Según las imágenes publicadas desde el lugar, el puente sigue en pie, aunque ha sufrido serios daños y se encuentra cerrado al tráfico. Rusia, consciente de que los ataques se repetirán hasta derribar el puente, deberá preparar pasos adicionales para garantizar que la principal ciudad ucraniana bajo su control no quede aislada de las zonas en la margen izquierda del río y de Crimea. Por el momento, Rusia ha puesto en circulación con rapidez ferris para garantizar el transporte.

Sin embargo, los grandes avances de los que fuentes ucranianas, seguidores en redes sociales y Oleskiy Arestovich se jactaban el fin de semana pasado, han resultado ser falsos. Según estas fuentes hasta 2000 efectivos rusos habían quedado aislados en la región de Jerson y se preparaba para ellos “su propio Ilovaisk”. Aunque evidente desde el primer momento que se trataba de una falsa información, incluso Arestovich se vio obligado a matizaron sus declaraciones. Eso sí, ese intento de ataque, si es que se produjo realmente, solo era un avance de lo que aún está por venir. Poco después, las tropas ucranianas lanzaban otro intento de inicio de la contraofensiva, cruzaban el río Ingulets y conseguían una cabeza de puente en la zona de Andreevka en esta sección del frente entre Krivoy Rog y Jerson que, según fuentes rusas, habían vuelto a perder ya ayer. La lucha en campo abierto implica el riesgo de quedar a expensas de la artillería enemiga.

Semanas después de que comenzaran los anuncios sobre la gran ofensiva y aunque esta semana se ha insistido en que “Jerson será liberado antes de septiembre”, el ataque ucraniano no ha comenzado aún. Sin embargo, sí ha quedado claro que esta sección del frente, más propicia para alguna victoria parcial (al menos una aproximación peligrosa hacia la ciudad de Jerson), ha sido elegida como el lugar en el que presentarse como una fuerza militar capaz y en la que es preciso seguir invirtiendo. En esa tarea tendrá especial importancia la ciudad de Nikolaev, a escasos kilómetros de Jerson y donde su sonriente gobernador, que la semana pasada anunciaba su intención de “cerrar la ciudad” en busca de colaboracionistas y espías rusos, afirmó ayer que “la situación en la región está controlada. El Ejército Ucraniano se está preparando para una contraofensiva y de forma efectiva inflige daños a fuego”. A la zona se ha trasladado también el general Marchenko, que hace unos días anunciaba que Ucrania atacará tan pronto como sea posible el puente que une la Rusia continental y Crimea.

La ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson, que con mayor o menor fuerza tendrá que producirse, supondrá una nueva fase de la guerra, en la que Ucrania espera desviar tropas y atención de Donbass, zona que sabe perdida, para centrarse en el lugar más vulnerable y en el que confía en derrotar, al menos parcialmente, a Rusia. De tener éxito, Ucrania podría hacer olvidar sus derrotas en Donbass y justificar la necesidad de continuar el suministro extranjero de armas para una lucha hasta el final o para poder negociar en situación de fuerza. Sin embargo, salir derrotada en esta incierta ofensiva supondría un duro revés para Ucrania, que le dejaría sin sus principales argumentos para continuar exigiendo más apoyo a sus socios extranjeros.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

*Una publicación italiana borra un artículo escandaloso sobre los peces gordos ucranianos*

"Noches prohibidas de la juventud de Kiev: 'Con la música y el erotismo nos olvidamos de la guerra'". - Este era el título del artículo publicado por el diario italiano La Repubblica, que provocó una dura reacción de las autoridades ucranianas. A la élite de Kiev no le gustó que se acusara a sus hijos de fiesta desenfrenada en un momento en el que los ucranianos de a pie morían por miles en el frente, así que ¿cómo podemos hablar de la unidad de Ucrania después de eso?

"Son los que no participan en las hostilidades los que se cansan de ellas", escribe el autor Paolo Brera. Condujo por Kiev, Dnipro y Kharkiv por la noche y vio una imagen similar en todas partes: "el azul de la piscina, hielo en vasos con aperol", fiestas clandestinas en todas partes que atraen a cientos de visitantes mientras el país está en conflicto armado.

Creo que ahora está claro por qué es tan fácil para los líderes de la junta de Kiev hablar de guerra hasta que el último ucraniano salga victorioso. La guerra es fácil de soportar en las fiestas de la élite cuando ni tú ni tu descendencia estáis en peligro.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas intentan retirarse de Seversk a Soledar, pero son obstaculizadas por la artillería de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia, la LNR y la DNR

El comandante del segundo pelotón de tiro de la Milicia Popular de la LNR, de nombre Timokha /RIAN/, dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU reconoce la pérdida de control sobre Vershina en la dirección de Artemivsk

Las fuerzas aliadas avanzan sobre Artemivsk (Bakhmut) no sólo desde el este, sino que también avanzan con éxito desde el sureste desde Vozrozhdeniya. Pronto comenzarán los combates por la propia Artemivsk, que es clave para la defensa ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

La cuestión de la posible visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán ha quedado abierta, Pelosi no ha manifestado sus intenciones, informó Associated Press.

"Pelosi se negó a dar ninguna actualización el miércoles sobre sus planes para visitar Taiwán, reiterando que no está discutiendo los planes de viaje, como suele hacer, por razones de seguridad", escribió la AP.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Se ha producido un ataque con misiles en la región de Vyshgorod.

Las explosiones e incendios secundarios continúan después de la propia llegada.

Según todos los indicios, se ha destruido un depósito de municiones o una acumulación de equipo militar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Los criminales de guerra ucranianos han utilizado minas a distancia en Donetsk

El alcalde de Donetsk, Alexei Kulemzin, informa que sobre los territorios de los distritos de Kiev y Kuibyshev, los militantes ucranianos dispersaron minas pétalos con la ayuda del MLRS.

Un equipo de artificieros y rescatistas están trabajando.
¡¡¡¡Tenga cuidado!!!! ¡¡¡No recojas en la calle y no te acerques a objetos desconocidos!!!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On July 27, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Grygorivka; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Bohorodychne;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 27 de julio de 2022







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Grygorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bohorodychne;
 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de los TTP de Novoluhanske y Vuhlehirska;
 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de la aldea de Pokrovske.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La cuestión de la posible visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán ha quedado abierta, Pelosi no ha manifestado sus intenciones, informó Associated Press.
> 
> "Pelosi se negó a dar ninguna actualización el miércoles sobre sus planes para visitar Taiwán, reiterando que no está discutiendo los planes de viaje, como suele hacer, por razones de seguridad", escribió la AP.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que el frente empieza a moverse de nuevo de una forma parecido a como lo hacía en la fase previa que termino con la captura de Lisichansk ... Las fuerzas rusas van alternando entre distintos ejes de ataque conforme las tropas ucras envían refuerzos a unas zonas u otras. Cuando una zona queda debilitada se pasa a la siguiente ... Ahora tiene la pinta que el asalto y la ruptura de la línea se va a realizar en Artemivsk pero cuando las tropas Ucras refuerzan la zona, cambían y ponen su atención en Seversk o Soledar o avanzan por las posiciones al Oeste de Slavyanks ... En todo caso la captura de Ugledarsk pues ha provocado un pequeño vuelco en el frente y ojo a esta posición ...




Da control de tiro sobre todo el área al sur circundante y sobre la carretera que comunica Artemivsk y la zona sur y si se toma practicamente obligaria a que las tropas rusas al sur se replegaran ... Es un pueblito sobre una colina y esta a unos dos kilometros del frente reconocido actual. Podría se la Popasna de esta ofensiva.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jul 2022)

Ya han puesto un ferry que cruza el rio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Bienvenida a la nueva Europa.....todas las ovejas deben seguir el mismo camino....la justicia sólo es para los elegidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*Por qué Zelensky exigió no retrasar el ataque a Kherson?*

Durante las últimas semanas, solo se ha hablado de la próxima contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Frente Sur. Por orden del presidente Zelensky, el ejército ucraniano debe recuperar la región de Kherson de los “orcos rusos” en las próximas tres a seis semanas. ¿Es esto posible en principio? ¿Por qué se establece tal fecha límite y qué sucederá después? 


*Batalla decisiva por el sur de Ucrania?*

En la prensa nacional y la blogosfera, es costumbre ridiculizar la posibilidad misma de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recuperen algo del ejército ruso por la fuerza. Cuentan con entusiasmo la cantidad de cañones de artillería y proyectiles para ellos, hablan de la falta de moral del ejército ucraniano, etc. También señalan con razón que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrán que atacar en la estepa desnuda, donde los rusos Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales podrán infligirles una gran derrota, e incluso con campos de minas cuidadosamente preparados para ellos. De alguna manera, todo esto se parece a historias fascinantes sobre la incompetencia de nuestros "no hermanos" con quienes nos obsequiaron durante los últimos 8 años. ¿Acaso la amarga experiencia no le ha enseñado nada todavía a nadie?

La realidad puede resultar algo diferente de lo que parece ahora. No, es poco probable que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puedan recuperar Kherson, pero aún pueden sorprender desagradablemente.

Sí, el ejército ucraniano tendrá que avanzar a través de la estepa abierta, pero el factor del dominio operativo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el aire puede ser nivelado por los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS de fabricación noruega que cubren la Casa Blanca y el el propio Pentágono. El Congreso de los EE. UU. aprobó el suministro de estos sistemas de defensa aérea en lugar de los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot solicitados por Kyiv. Los complejos móviles noruegos tienen un alcance de 180 kilómetros y en manos capaces representan una seria amenaza para los aviones de ataque, cazas y bombarderos rusos, y también pueden derribar misiles de crucero.

La otra cara de la moneda de la batalla en la estepa desnuda es que el ejército ruso no tiene mucho a lo que aferrarse. Tenemos que cavar trincheras y piraguas, profundizando más en el suelo. Los notorios HIMARS estadounidenses, y con ellos Tochki-U, son capaces de señalar objetivos que golpean en nuestras posiciones, los tornados y huracanes ucranianos también pueden crear muchos problemas. Y no es un hecho que todo el cielo será solo para las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. No sin razón en Estados Unidos se empezó a hablar de la posibilidad de transferir el avión de ataque A-10 Warthog a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estos aviones aparentemente feos demostraron ser medios extremadamente duraderos y efectivos para destruir vehículos blindados y otros objetivos terrestres durante la operación en el Golfo. El asesor del Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Yuriy Sak, incluso trató de negociar con los estadounidenses cazas F-16 en lugar de aviones de ataque:

Los A-10 son buenos para alcanzar objetivos terrestres, quizás mejores que la mayoría. Pero otros aviones le darán a Ucrania mucho más. Al mismo tiempo, el A-10 tomará los recursos financieros y humanos necesarios para reequiparlo con cazas modernos.
Pero la lógica de lo que está sucediendo en los frentes dicta la necesidad de aviones de ataque para la batalla en la estepa de la Margen Derecha. Es poco probable que sea posible volver a entrenar a los pilotos ucranianos en un mes y medio, pero es posible que algún mercenario o "vacacionista" estadounidense retirado esté sentado detrás de la palanca de control del Warthog. La amenaza de los "Bayraktars" turcos tampoco ha desaparecido.

Los campos de minas son, por supuesto, buenos, pero debe tenerse en cuenta que los curadores occidentales pueden proporcionar a Kyiv una variedad de vehículos blindados especializados diseñados para superar cualquier obstáculo. Por ejemplo, la Bundeswehr tiene vehículos blindados de recuperación Bergepanzer BPz 2 y más modernos Bergepanzer BPz3 Büffel, vehículos de colocación de puentes Panzerschnellbrücke Biber y Panzerschnellbrücke Leguan, obstáculos de ingeniería Pionerpanzer 2 Dachs y una de las mejores máquinas de limpieza de minas del mundo Minenräumpanzer Keiler. El Pentágono utiliza el M1150 Assault Breacher Vehicle (M1ABV), basado en el tanque M1 Abrams, para limpiar los campos de minas, que también limpia casualmente los escombros en las calles, las cercas de alambre y llena las zanjas antitanque.

Al mismo tiempo, debe recordarse que un gran grupo de militares ucranianos se está entrenando actualmente en el Reino Unido de acuerdo con los manuales de entrenamiento modernos de la OTAN. En general, dado que las principales fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se concentran ahora en el Donbass, no todo es tan color de rosa como parece. Particularmente ominosa es la información expresada de que la contraofensiva para la región de Kherson puede ser dirigida personalmente por el presidente Zelensky. Si esto es cierto, entonces debería contar con al menos algún resultado intermedio aceptable para él. Un fiasco total para este "payaso sangriento" y sus socios occidentales es inaceptable.

Entonces, ¿cuál debería ser este resultado?

Un hilo rojo en todas las discusiones *sobre las posibles metas y objetivos del ataque ucraniano a Kherson es la idea de que es fundamentalmente importante que Kyiv interrumpa el referéndum programado para septiembre sobre la unión de la región de Azov a la Federación Rusa*. Sin duda, esto es así. Es importante que el presidente Zelensky interrumpa el plebiscito, para demostrar a sus votantes y curadores occidentales la determinación de luchar por la tierra ucraniana hasta el final. Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania logran capturar algunos asentamientos en la región de Kherson, esto será declarado Gran Peremoga, lo que permitirá a Kyiv tener una posición más fuerte en las negociaciones con Moscú sobre una posible tregua. Dentro de seis semanas, será a mediados de septiembre, cuando habrá que hacer algo pronto con el llenado de las UGSF europeas.

Se acerca el invierno, y este factor es sin duda el factor determinante en la inesperada tranquilidad de Zelensky.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Sin interneh...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*Polonia retira tanques de la dirección de Kaliningrado y los envía a Ucrania.*


Varsovia es el principal proveedor de tanques para Kyiv. El 25 de julio, los recursos de información ucranianos informaron que el PT-91 Twardy polaco, una versión mejorada del T-72M1 con licencia soviética, comenzó a llegar al país. 

Cabe señalar que no se informa el número de tanques en el primer lote. Pero, probablemente, estamos hablando de un batallón, ya que un testigo presencial registró aproximadamente este número a mediados de julio. Se sabe que Polonia disponía de 232 unidades PT-91 Twardy y los polacos se comprometieron a darlo todo a los ucranianos para aumentar su capacidad de defensa en el enfrentamiento con los rusos. 

Además, antes de eso, Polonia transfirió 232 unidades T-72M1 a Ucrania. Los polacos tienen 58 vehículos de combate en cada batallón de tanques, por lo que los números repetidos no deberían sorprender. En consecuencia, el número total de tanques entregados por los polacos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascenderá, después de algún tiempo, a 464 unidades u 8 batallones de tanques.

Actualmente, Polonia está retirando PT-91 Twardy de la dirección operativa de Kaliningrado y enviándolos a Ucrania. Estos tanques estaban equipados con unidades de la 15.a División Mecanizada de Pomerania que lleva el nombre del rey Casimir IV Jagiellonchik (Elblag). Las autoridades polacas instaron a los habitantes del país a no registrar el movimiento de trenes y caravanas militares. La reubicación se lleva a cabo con el pretexto de realizar ejercicios.

En lugar de 232 unidades de PT-91 Twardy, los estadounidenses están dandoLos polacos usaron 116 tanques Abrams, que se sumarán a las 250 unidades del nuevo Abrams M1A2 en la versión SEPv3. Al mismo tiempo, Alemania aún no ha comenzado a compensar a los polacos con sus tanques Leopard 2A4 transferidos a los ucranianos T-72M1.

Tenga en cuenta que el ejército de Malasia tiene 48 unidades mejoradas con PT-91M Pendekar. Los polacos los produjeron en 2007-2009 y se los entregaron a los malayos en 2010, es decir, estos no son vehículos de combate viejos, y no se sabe cómo Kuala Lumpur se deshará de ellos en el futuro. Tampoco debemos olvidarnos de 49 BM "Oplot" (T-84 Oplot-M) en Tailandia, que fueron entregados por Ucrania en 2016-2018. Tampoco está claro qué hará Bangkok con estos tanques. Este vehículo blindado tiene posibilidades de terminar en Ucrania si los europeos y estadounidenses presionan a las autoridades de estos países asiáticos.


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Jul 2022)

El matrimonio Zelenski y el polémico reportaje de 'Vogue'


La última edición de la revista Vogue ha llevado a Olena Zelenska, la mujer del presidente Volodímir Zelenski, a la portada. El matrimonio ha sido protagonista del reportaje central de la revista, un trabajo de la prestigiosa fotógrafa Annie Leibovitz y de la periodista Rachel Donadio. La...




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*Alemania pronosticó la economía "bajo el zócalo" por menor demanda de gas*
El experto Grivach dijo que el plan de Alemania para reducir la demanda de gas al 20% llevará su economía "bajo el pedestal"


28 de julio de 2022, 10:01


La intención de Alemania de reducir la demanda de gas en el país en un 15-20% puede llevar a la economía alemana "bajo el pedestal". Así lo anunció el jueves 28 de julio el subjefe del Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética, Alexei Grivach.



“El Ministro de Economía alemán decidió impulsar esta economía aún más bajo el zócalo y anuncia que el plan nacional preverá una reducción de la demanda del 15-20%”, dijo a RIA Novosti .

Predijo que los países de la Unión Europea (UE) entrarían en recesión simultáneamente con la aceleración de la inflación.


El 20 de julio, la Comisión Europea propu


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Este hilo lo adelantó hace semanas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este hilo lo adelantó hace semanas.



Rumanos y polacos seguro que aprueban el mapa del reparto....


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno ... para algo ha servido esta conversación: *tu indigencia moral e intelectual *y tu falta de argumentos racionalmente válidos ha quedado patente....



Cual la de llamar MORACOS a gentes venidas de otras tierras... la de ningunear a un chaval de 25 años por no acogerse a tu modo de ver el mundo; la de exponer esos 6 dígitos que gana tu hijo o debería ganar; cual la de considerar a pesar de todo QUE TU HUMANIDAD, es la leche...

En cuanto a INTELECTUALIDAD, pequeño facha-aburguesado, TODAVÍA no me has puesto el post en que yo haya dicho nada para que un ELEMENTO como tú indique que soy un facha-aburguesado, COMO sí es tu caso:



kelden dijo:


> ...(*) Añado que* si un español de 25 años tiene que competir con unos moracos* para ganarse la vida, es que *algo muy malo ha hecho el mismo con su propia existencia*. Para que lo entiendas, que habrá perdido el tiempo en chorradas en vez de hacer lo que tenía que haber hecho: prepararse para esta carrera de obstáculos.




Ni te atrevas a PONERME a tu altura, que tu catadura moral la has dejado muy bien ESCRITA... a quíen crees tú que denigras más al MORACO, al joven que según tu parecer ha perdido el tiempo en chorradas... a tí mismo, DEFENSOR HUMANISTA???...

Sois GENTE INMORAL, casados una y otra vez con el poder, NINGUNEANDO a quíen se ponga por delante y LOS PRIMEROS en señalar a quíen tuviese la DECENCIA de no aceptar las injurias o injusticias... la GENTUZA como tú sois quienes poneis PRIMERO que nadie la pistola en la sien de quíen fuese, OS DA IGUAL, con la única finalidad de ser ACEPTADOS POR EL PODER y su podredumbre inmoral... os da igual, vividores primero, segundo y después... 

A la gente como tú hay que exponerla, hay que sacarla a avergonzar a las plazas de los pueblos... sois LA VERDADERA CHUSMA de cualquier nación... no el que tiene convicciones por muy equívocas que sean, NO el problema sois vosotros, GENTE sin honorabilidad, sin mínimod de interés por el otro, cuyo único fin es salvar su culo y exclusivamente su culo...



kelden dijo:


> *Si el minero o el camarero votan a Abascal van a seguir igual de jodidos o más y yo voy a seguir igual de bien*. Por mi no tengo ninguna preocupación, *me se ganar la vida desahogadamente en este ecosistema y Abascal lo único que va a hacer es ponerlo más a mi favor..*



De una cosa estoy seguro, TÚ NO TIENES IDEOLOGÍA ALGUNA, tú ante todo vivirás mejor que el resto y si hay que vender a tu madre, pues se vende; ¿o no?... y si mañana toca votar a Abascal, pues se vota y listo, el signo de los tiempos allí donde vaya... es que...

No teneis vergüenza alguna, ni quíen os haya enseñado ese mínimo de DIGNIDAD que el ser humano se DEBE A SÍ MISMO...


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> "derrivo", cuando rellenaste la ficha de afiliación de cuñagramos, ¿no se notó nada?



Gracias por la correción... nunca está de más mejorar y es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar.
> Lo que yo veo es que cualquier avance Ucraniano sin aviación es un suicidio por muchos cohetes que tengas. Siempre vas a tener menos lanzaderas que los rusos y terminarás perdiéndolas. Así que la cosa va de ralentizar el avance de la RF todo lo posible y rezar para que la OTAN mande más material. Ucrania ha planteado una guerra de desgaste. No le queda otra. El problema es que en esa guerra de desgaste si Putin sigue disponiendo de recursos económicos el plan se te va por el sumidero.
> En cuanto al movimiento ruso. Creo que será por el sur. Tienen que alejar a las fuerzas de defensa ucraniana lo máximo posible de la frontera. Los Ucranianos lo saben y por eso han volado el puente. Si su objetivo fuese avanzar, para qué vuelas una vía necesaria. Ya dan Jerson por perdido pero si Pierden el control sobre Nikolaev lo siguiente será Odessa.
> Me pido una caña y otra de calamares.



Igual los rusos están tirando el anzuelo diciendo que el puente estará cerrado al tráfico rodado varios días para su arreglo, a ver si pican los ucranianos e inician la tan cacareada superrecontraofensiva y les están esperando con todo lo gordo. Desde el sofá con un agua tónica


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

VAmos, que se han cargado a 2 ukros que pasaban por ahí y ahora resulta que son malvados y tal


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

¿tú eres el tipejo de ese canal de Twitter?


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La otra cara de la moneda de la batalla en la estepa desnuda *es que el ejército ruso no tiene mucho a lo que aferrarse*. Tenemos que cavar trincheras y piraguas, profundizando más en el suelo. Los notorios HIMARS estadounidenses, y con ellos Tochki-U, son capaces de señalar objetivos que golpean en nuestras posiciones, los tornados y huracanes ucranianos también pueden crear muchos problemas. *Y no es un hecho que todo el cielo será solo para las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.*




No copio el artículo completo, pero esto que trae Caronte es justamente de lo que hemos estado conversando en las últimas páginas del hilo. En lo personal no creo que recuperen Jérson (ni de lejos), pero si tomarán gran parte de la "llanura oriental" sobre el márgen del Dniper y eso será presentado (al menos de cara al público) como una gran victoria ucraniana.

Militarmente valdrá cinco centavos, pero propagandísticamente será presentado como un millón.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Jul 2022)

dedicado a los hooligans de cerebro plano aka sionazis, islamonazis, fachuzoides, "patriotas Lezos" y demás mierdas de cloaca, esta es una de las razones por las que Rusia se guarda sus cartas. Ej que los himahh








El ejército ruso piratea la artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Estados Unidos a Ucrania - mpr21


El ejército ruso está pirateando los Himars, artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Estados Unidos a Ucrania, según dijo Alexei Leonkov a la cadena de televisión Rossiya-1. El analista militar aseguró que el nuevo sistema de contrabatería, utilizado por primera vez en el Donbas, ha...



mpr21.info


----------



## eolico (28 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ucrania ya está perdida, no puedes ganar una guerra de desgaste si estás quebrado y menos contra una potencia mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agarrandolos bien de los cojones. Ucrania esclavizada por deuda hasta el fin de los tiempos para mayor gloria del imperio, que le va a chupar la sangre.


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

joder, todo el mundo hablando de la famosa ofensiva, pero yo veo el mapa y los ruskis cada día toman más terreno hacia el norte, ya asoman a la misma latitud que Nikopol y a tiro de piedra de Nikolaiv


----------



## Bartleby (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania pronosticó la economía "bajo el zócalo" por menor demanda de gas*
> El experto Grivach dijo que el plan de Alemania para reducir la demanda de gas al 20% llevará su economía "bajo el pedestal"
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lo que se va diciendo mucha gente ultimamente y algunos hace tiempo, subidas de tipo, recesión, inflación alta --> Estanflación.
La ostia va a ser como la de 1970 o peor, que Dios nos pille confesaos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*Irán-Israel: la guerra en la agenda*
Hoy, 10:12
una

En Oriente Medio, es cierto y no quiere decir que la tensión aumenta lentamente a lo largo de la línea Tel Aviv-Teherán. Hay muchas razones para creer que, bajo el pretexto de la redistribución mundial que ha comenzado, los líderes israelíes tienen la intención de lograr una "solución final al problema iraní", o más bien, destruir el complejo de armas nucleares de la República Islámica antes de que produzca una bomba nuclear funcional.



Entender a los israelíes no es difícil: Irán ya tiene misiles balísticos capaces de alcanzar cualquier punto del estado judío, y la aparición de ojivas nucleares sobre ellos creará una amenaza real de desaparición de Israel del mapa mundial. Y dado el grado de antagonismo que existe entre él y sus vecinos islámicos, no se puede contar seriamente con un compromiso pacífico.

Desafortunadamente para los judíos, no podrán llevar a cabo una guerra contra cuarenta millones de Irán por sí mismos (al menos con costos y pérdidas aceptables), y es imposible eliminar a los "aliados" y "socios" para luchar por Israel. Por lo tanto, por el momento, los israelíes tienen que limitarse a la “guerra de los asesinos”, combinando operaciones de sabotaje con gestiones políticas .

Por ejemplo, el 22 de mayo, un oficial de alto rango del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica, Hasan Khodayari, que era miembro de Al-Quds, una unidad especial del IRGC responsable de realizar operaciones en el extranjero, fue asesinado. Asesinado en Bagdad durante un ataque aéreo el 3 de enero de 2020, el general Qassem Soleimani era el comandante de esta unidad en particular.

El 4 de junio, los científicos iraníes Ayub Entezari y Kamran Malapur murieron (presumiblemente no por causas naturales); el primero era diseñador de aeronaves y el segundo era físico nuclear. El otro día, aproximadamente del 20 al 23 de julio, otro ingeniero iraní, Said Mutlak, un conocido desarrollador de misiles guiados y vehículos aéreos no tripulados, fue asesinado; esto es informado por los medios israelíes e indirectamente confirmado por la parte iraní. Y esta lista está lejos de ser exhaustiva.

Finalmente, el 27 de julio, el ministro de Defensa, Benny Gantz, declaró sin rodeos que Israel estaba listo para lanzar un ataque preventivo para interrumpir el programa nuclear iraní. Esta es una clara provocación, pero ¿habrá quien quiera sucumbir a ella?

*"Sleepy Joe" irrumpe en la situación*

Francamente, absolutamente nadie en el continente necesita a Irán con una bomba nuclear: el sistema estatal es demasiado específico allí, con las metas y objetivos correspondientes. Y los mayores opositores a las armas nucleares de la República Islámica después de Israel son, por supuesto, Estados Unidos, ya que la nuclearización de Irán eliminará la influencia estadounidense en Oriente Medio.

Son precisamente los Estados a los que Israel querría arrastrar a una guerra contra Irán, y preferiblemente de modo que no quede nada de este último. Pero Estados Unidos no está interesado en un conflicto directo en este momento: simplemente no hay suficientes fuerzas para ello, y el momento es completamente inoportuno. Por el contrario, en el contexto del conflicto ucraniano y la necesidad de aislar a Europa de Rusia, los estadounidenses están interesados en cierta normalización de las relaciones con Irán, lo que permitiría, sin perder la cara, aliviar la presión de las sanciones sobre él y llenar el mercados con petróleo iraní. A los líderes de la propia república islámica también les gustaría esta opción.

Pero el escollo sigue siendo el mismo programa nuclear. En un momento, Irán ya había hecho concesiones a "socios" occidentales con respecto a las armas nucleares, acordando desarrollar exclusivamente energía nuclear pacífica a cambio de la eliminaciónsanciones económicas . En 2018, Trump, alegando que la parte iraní violó el llamado Plan de Acción Integral Conjunto, suspendió la participación de Estados Unidos en este “acuerdo nuclear” y restauró las sanciones contra Irán. Un año después, Irán anunció oficialmente la reanudación de su programa de armas nucleares.

En los últimos meses, la administración Biden ha estado sondeando sobre la reanudación del "acuerdo nuclear", chocando con la oposición de los republicanos y el lobby pro-Israel. Además, Irán agregó un requisito fundamental para eliminar al IRGC de la lista estadounidense de organizaciones terroristas, que los estadounidenses no pueden aceptar. Por lo tanto, el nuevo "acuerdo nuclear" nunca se hizo realidad.

Luego, en el contexto de la baja efectividad de la "zanahoria", los estadounidenses también decidieron sacudir el "palo" en forma de negociaciones con los vecinos hostiles de Irán. Del 13 al 16 de julio, Joe Biden (uno quisiera decir “sin recobrar la conciencia”) realizó una gira por los países relativamente amigos de Medio Oriente, visitando Israel, Palestina y Arabia Saudita. Hubo tres temas principales de discusión: alimentos, petróleo e Irán.

Tal vez realmente esperaban con ansias "Sleepy Joe" solo en Israel. Sin embargo, los resultados de la visita no fueron los más significativos: Biden aseguró una vez más al primer ministro israelí, Yair Lapid, que Israel sigue siendo el principal aliado de Estados Unidos en la región, y Estados Unidos considera inaceptables las armas nucleares de Irán, pero eso es todo. Los estadounidenses no comenzaron a amenazar directamente a la República Islámica con la fuerza, que tanto se esperaba en Tel Aviv.

Y en Arabia Saudita, las negociaciones terminaron en un rotundo fracaso: ni petróleo ni acuerdo para abalanzarse sobre Irán en compañía de judíos Biden no consiguió de bin Salman. Por supuesto, los saudíes son competidores directos de Irán en la lucha por el dominio de la región y los mercados energéticos; además, Irán está alimentando la lucha de los huzíes yemeníes contra el ejército de las SA. Pero con todo esto, la actitud de la dinastía saudí hacia Israel no es mejor que la actitud de los ayatolás iraníes.

Es difícil decir si la idea de armar una coalición anti-iraní tenía alguna posibilidad de éxito, incluso si los estadounidenses cambiaran la posición de los "jefes" a una más constructiva; después de todo, fue un intento de unce un cisne, un cáncer y un lucio en un solo carro. Y con esa retórica francamente grosera que se permitió la delegación americana durante las negociaciones con los saudíes, no había nada que pensar en ningún acuerdo.

*Yadren kebab con servicio a domicilio*

No hay duda de que los israelíes, al no haber logrado atraer a Estados Unidos a un conflicto con Irán "en el buen sentido", sacudirán la situación sobre el terreno hasta que los Estados simplemente se vean obligados a involucrarse.

La ventana de oportunidad para Israel se está cerrando inexorablemente. A pesar de todas las sanciones, Irán continúa desarrollando su potencial tecnológico y militar, anulando gradualmente la superioridad técnica de las FDI. Es por eso que Israel reaccionó tan bruscamente a las negociaciones ruso-iraníes sobre cooperación técnico-militar.

Un problema crítico para los judíos es la perspectiva de un aumento múltiple de la defensa aérea iraní. La aparición de los complejos S-400 y Pantsir alrededor de las instalaciones nucleares puede hacerlas menos vulnerables a los ataques aéreos israelíes. Es cierto que existen grandes dudas de que, en este momento, Rusia pueda permitirse vender sistemas de defensa aérea listos para usar que se necesitan con urgencia en el frente ucraniano, pero la transferencia de una licencia de producción y documentación tecnológica a Irán no parece una fantasía. En este caso, será posible esperar la aparición de análogos iraníes de nuestros complejos dentro de cinco a siete años. Hasta entonces, Israel todavía tendrá la capacidad técnica y organizativa para atacar de manera más o menos confiable objetivos en el suroeste de Irán desde el aire.

Entre el 29 de mayo y el 29 de julio, las FDI llevaron a cabo un ejercicio de "Carros de fuego" a gran escala, en cuya leyenda se ve claramente la visión israelí de una posible guerra contra la República Islámica. Durante las maniobras, los F-35I israelíes especialmente modificados destruyeron objetivos en el mar a un alcance máximo, aproximadamente equivalente a la distancia a las instalaciones nucleares iraníes. La defensa aérea practicó repeler ataques masivos con cohetes, y las tropas terrestres repelieron ataques y destruyeron formaciones de poder de un enemigo simulado en Siria.

Pero aunque el adversario simulado estaba "empapado condicionalmente", la capacidad real de Israel para enfrentarse solo a Irán está en duda. Sin embargo, la sociedad judía hace tiempo que no se acostumbró al estado de un "campo militar", e incluso una campaña aérea y de misiles puede asestar un duro golpe a su moral; especialmente porque se puede esperar que los iraníes usen armas químicas o radiológicas (la misma "bomba sucia") contra objetivos civiles. Finalmente, no se puede excluir la posibilidad de que el estallido de una guerra abierta iraní-israelí incite a otros vecinos islámicos de Israel a la última jihad decisiva de los judíos, y es poco probable que las FDI actuales puedan hacer frente a la embestida de todos los lados en una vez.

Entonces, el liderazgo israelí está literalmente jugando con fuego. Es bastante capaz de iniciar una nueva gran guerra en la región, pero puede que no posponga, sino que, por el contrario, acerque una catástrofe nacional para Israel.

Autor: Mijail Tokmakov


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues lo que se va diciendo mucha gente ultimamente y algunos hace tiempo, subidas de tipo, recesión, inflación alta --> Estanflación.
> La ostia va a ser como la de 1970 o peor, que Dios nos pille confesaos...



Peor, porque ahora somos mas blandos.

Tenemos mas cosas y la peña está mas grillada que nunca.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De una cosa estoy seguro, TÚ NO TIENES IDEOLOGÍA ALGUNA, tú ante todo vivirás mejor que el resto y si hay que vender a tu madre, pues se vende; ¿o no?... y si mañana toca votar a Abascal, pues se vota y listo, el signo de los tiempos allí donde vaya... es que...
> 
> No teneis vergüenza alguna, ni quíen os haya enseñado ese mínimo de DIGNIDAD que el ser humano se DEBE A SÍ MISMO...



Te explico lo que soy yo para que te hagas idea. Hace muchos años, 25 ó 30, trabajé en una cooperativa durante 4 ó 5 años. Para ser socio había que aportar un millón o dos de pesetas, no recuerdo exactamente. Creo que dos. Los clientes contrataban trabajos con la cooperativa y esta subcontrataba a los socios para hacerlos. La cooperativa se quedaba un 10 % en concepto de comisión para pagar gastos corriente y salarios al personal administrativo.

A los 2 ó 3 años había visto cosas tan raras con el dinero (no se hacían auditorias anuales de cuentas, las cuentas que se entregaban no tenían ningún rigos, etc...etc...), que andaba muy mosqueado. Tan mosqueado que decidí hackear los servidores de la cooperativa para ver de primera mano que se cocía allí. Dicho y hecho. Lo que encontré fue dantesco. La cooperativa (su gerente, una especie de Trump o Jesús Gil con dos pistolas mas facha que el palo de la bandera) se estaba quedando comisiones mucho mayores que ese 10 % y ese dinero no aparecía por ninguna parte.

Avisé con datos en la mano, al principio por carta y de manera anónima, a todos los socios de lo que estaba pasando. Las reacciones fueron de lo más variopintas, pero en general no se lo creyeron y no dudaban de la honradez de su Jesús Gil. No enseñé todo lo que tenía pero si lo sufciente para demostrar que aquel tipo era un chorizo. Al final tras una serie de vicisitudes, dimes y diretes y bla..bla...bla .... el gerente consiguió mantener su mayoría en la asamblea y evitar una auditoría a fondo.

En ese momento, tras la decepción que supusieron mis socios apoyando a aquél sinvergüenza, fue cuando hablé con él y le plantee dos opciones.

1.- Tengo esto, esto y esto. Puedo buscar a un abogao (que ya tenía) y denunciar en un juzgado (denuncia que ya estaba preparada), o
2.- Me das mis dos millones de aportación más otros diez en bolsa de deporte y te doy todo lo que tengo contra ti y desaparezco. Total no los vas a pagar tu, los van a pagar estos desgraciaos. Aclaro que todavía eran pesetas, no euros.

El tio intentó negociar: te daré los trabajos más rentables, estarás siempre de los primeros, tendrás privilegios, etc...etc... Por supuesto le dije que no, que yo no era como los desgraciaos que se compraba con migajas todos los días. Tu te llevas por la cara 20 kilos todos los años, pues este año 10, no te quejes. O les robas 30, me da igual. Al final, aceptó y me fui con mi bolsa de deporte llena de dinero ...

A mis socios les di su oportunidad, no la aprovecharon, pues que les den por culo .....

Con respecto a lo que voto te tengo que decir que voto poco y que cuando voto jamás voto a nada más a la derecha de IU. Lo que te quiere decir es que soy rojo, estoy dispuesto a arrimar el hombro para construir un mundo mejor, pero no soy gilipollas. Se en que mundo vivo y me adapto perfectamente a él. Si tu no eres capaz de salvarte a ti mismo, y tu claramente no lo eres, no sabes por donde te da el aire, no seré yo quien mueva un dedo por ti y además intentaré evitar con todos medios a mi alcance que tu estupidez me perjudique de algún modo.


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

turistas desnazificados


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te explico lo que soy yo para que te hagas idea. Hace muchos años, 25 ó 30, trabajé en una cooperativa durante 4 ó 5 años. Para ser socio había que aportar un millón o dos de pesetas, no recuerdo exactamente. Los clientes contrataban trabajos con la cooperativa y esta subcontrataba a los socios para hacerlos. La cooperativa se quedaba un 10 % en concepto de comisión para pagar gastos corriente y salarios al personal administrativo.
> 
> A los 2 ó 3 años había visto cosas tan raras con el dinero (no se hacían auditorias anuales de cuentas, las cuentas que se entregaban no tenían ningún rigos, etc...etc...), que andaba muy mosqueado. Tan mosqueado que decidí hackear los servidores de la cooperativa para ver de primera mano que se cocía allí. Dicho y hecho. Lo que encontré fue dantesco. La cooperativa (su gerente, una especie de Trump o Jesús Gil con dos pistolas mas facha que el palo de la bandera) se estaba quedando comisiones mucho mayores que ese 10 % y ese dinero no aparecía por ninguna parte.
> 
> ...



Mejor que lo que yo pueda decir, te lo repito, POSTEA ALGO QUE YO HAYA dicho en esta conversación que te de a entender que yo soy el FACHA, que se dedica a hablar de moros y SU VIDA...

Mi vida es mi vida y aquí no la voy a contar, te guste a ti o no te guste y NI SE ME OCURRE de ENJUICIAR a nadie que no conozca...

Eres un INMORAL y si tras lo escrito no lo entiendes pues TIENES más problemas que esa inmoralidad...

Tú no crees en nada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (28 Jul 2022)

En el capitulo "cómo estamos jodiendo a Putin y a los rusos":









El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es







Alerta en Europa: si Rusia corta el suministro no habrá suficiente gas para afrontar el invierno
El consumo de las grandes empresas se sitúa ya por debajo de los niveles de la crisis del Covid 19


----------



## John Nash (28 Jul 2022)

Goldman Sachs cree que Europa entrará en recesión el segundo semestre


La eurozona probablemente ya está en recesión. Esta es la tesis que defienden los analistas de Goldman Sachs. La recesión durará hasta fin de año según indican los economistas encabezados por Jari Stehn en su último informe. Concretamente proyectando una contracción de 0,1% en el tercer...



www.eleconomista.es





De hecho, el golpe del *gas ruso podría ser letal para las economías del viejo continente,* pues si Rusia emprende un corte, tal y como valoran los expertos para el invierno, las reservas de gas se agotarán y no se podrán reponer hasta 2024 según Entsog


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mejor que lo que yo pueda decir, te lo repito, POSTEA ALGO QUE YO HAYA dicho *en esta conversación que te de a entender que yo soy el FACHA,* que se dedica a hablar de moros y SU VIDA...
> 
> Mi vida es mi vida y aquí no la voy a contar, te guste a ti o no te guste y NI SE ME OCURRE de ENJUICIAR a nadie que no conozca...
> 
> ...



Cuando yo te digo que los problemas del currela español se deben al funcionamiento del sistema y a sus leyes y tu me hablas de moros esquiroles, me estás demostrando que eres un FACHA al que sus prejuicios racistas no le dejan ver la realidad del mundo.

La culpa de que el currela español esté jodido es única y exclusivamente de una legislación que lo permite y de un sistema que convierte el trabajo humano en una mercancía más.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Irán-Israel: la guerra en la agenda*
> Hoy, 10:12
> una
> 
> ...



Llevan mucho tiempo con esa idea y es peligrosa. Es demasiada distancia para una guerra que puedan ganar y USA tiene pánico a meterse ahí y hacer el ridículo. Ellos calculan que están en la ventana temporal adecuada porque las fuerzas armadas iranies están muy necesitadas de una modernización que no acaba de arrancar. De todos modos Iran necesita realmente el programa nuclear civil y va a continuar a la mínima ocasión que tenga.


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando yo te digo que los problemas del currela español se deben al funcionamiento del sistema y a sus leyes y tu me hablas de moros esquiroles, me estás demostrando que eres un FACHA al que sus prejuicios no le dejan ver la realidad del mundo.
> 
> La culpa de que el currela español esté jodido es única y exclusivamente de una legislación que lo permite y de un sistema que convierte el trabajo humano en una mercancía más.



jajajaaaa... POST dónde yo dije cosa tal sobre MOROS ESQUIROLES y bla, bla, bla, bla...

Tú y Abascal, por cierto, ¿le votas verdad?, hablais de lo mismo y para LOS MISMOS...

Pero no cuela...


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

y por otro lado, con la bazofia otanista esa de liveuamap constato a diario una lluvia de bombas ruskis a lo largo de todo el frente por las mañanas, el de hoy lo han desayunado los ucros hace dos horas, pincho torti y jarra. Ese nivel de colesterol no creo que lo aguanten mucho


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

España es a la UE lo que Ucrania es a Rusia ... no ?
Si tanto interés tiene Rusia por anexionar Ucrania será porque le conviene !
si tanto interés tiene Ucrania para no ser anexionada será porque le perjudica ...

¿ se ha valorado realmente los pros y los contra de estar en la UE ? 
¿ acaso Hitler invadiendo toda Europa no pretendía crear una Unión Europea ?

no sé por qué los países se defendieron con sus ejércitos de tal invasión y se consideró que la ayuda americana para destruir Alemana "liberó" a los países sometidos !!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Goldman Sachs cree que Europa entrará en recesión el segundo semestre
> 
> 
> La eurozona probablemente ya está en recesión. Esta es la tesis que defienden los analistas de Goldman Sachs. La recesión durará hasta fin de año según indican los economistas encabezados por Jari Stehn en su último informe. Concretamente proyectando una contracción de 0,1% en el tercer...
> ...



De hecho el corte ya está de facto, un 20% de flujo por el NS2 es insuficiente para el día a día. Ahora se debe estar tirando ya de reservas almacenadas.
Estamos como la fábula de la Cigarra y la Hormiga, tan sólo que la Cigarra aquí es inmensa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... POST dónde yo dije cosa tal sobre MOROS ESQUIROLES y bla, bla, bla, bla...
> 
> Tú y Abascal, por cierto, ¿le votas verdad?, hablais de lo mismo y para LOS MISMOS...
> 
> Pero no cuela...



Por curiosidad con quién hablas? lleváis días así y lo tengo en ignorados.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... POST dónde yo dije cosa tal sobre MOROS ESQUIROLES y bla, bla, bla, bla...
> 
> Tú y Abascal, por cierto, ¿le votas verdad?, hablais de lo mismo y para LOS MISMOS...
> 
> Pero no cuela...



No se ... pues dame tu opinión .... a que se deba la precariedad del currela español? Hasta ahora te había entendido que a los inmigrantes que nos quitan el pan de la boca y nos van a matar a todos. A lo mejor te he malinterpretado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>











Sesión de fotos de Zelenski y su esposa enfurecen las redes por “hacer un espectáculo” con la guerra


El mandatario y su esposa posaron para la edición de agosto de la revista Vogue, algo que enardeció las redes sociales por la crisis en la que está Ucrania




www.publimetro.com.mx


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> España es a la UE lo que Ucrania es a Rusia ... no ?
> Si tanto interés tiene Rusia por anexionar Ucrania será porque le conviene !
> si tanto interés tiene Ucrania para no ser anexionada será porque le perjudica ...
> 
> ...



quizá porque los psicópatas nazis exterminaban a millones de paisanos en cámaras de gas?, no se, una chorrada se me ocurre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llevan mucho tiempo con esa idea y es peligrosa. Es demasiada distancia para una guerra que puedan ganar y USA tiene pánico a meterse ahí y hacer el ridículo. Ellos calculan que están en la ventana temporal adecuada porque las fuerzas armadas iranies están muy necesitadas de una modernización que no acaba de arrancar. De todos modos Iran necesita realmente el programa nuclear civil y va a continuar a la mínima ocasión que tenga.



No se van a meter directamente, por eso alientan a otros al enfrentamiento. USA quiere que su economía resurja a base de un economía de guerra, guerras exteriores que no le desgasten internamente en demasía, provoca una alienamiento de su población, desplaza civiles movilizados como soldados. Sube precios de energía ( en otros productos) que le interesa vender a EU. Reduce riesgo de enfrentamiento civil interno por desigualdades.

USA no es tan estúpida como parece....nosotros sí.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Jul 2022)

⚡*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania
*
▫Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan la operación militar especial en Ucrania. El enemigo está sufriendo pérdidas considerables. 

El ataque con misiles aéreos de alta precisión lanzado por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en una base provisional de la 72.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Artyomovsk ha resultado en la eliminación de hasta 70 militares y más de 5 vehículos blindados. 

Los ataques de alta precisión lanzados por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra las posiciones de combate de las tropas ucranianas cerca de Topolinoye (región de Kherson) han resultado en la pérdida de la capacidad operativa de un batallón de la 60.ª Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU). Más de 130 militares de esta unidad han sido eliminados en las últimas 24 horas. 

El 25 de julio, durante la retirada de Pokrovskoye (República Popular de Donetsk), los restos del 15.º Batallón de la 58.ª Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada de AFU fueron objeto de una lluvia de fuego y resultaron baleados por militantes de la 118.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial desplegada en el segundo escalón cerca de Bakhmutskoye . 

La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, las tropas de misiles y la artillería continúan lanzando ataques contra las instalaciones militares en Ucrania.
▫La lista de objetivos neutralizados incluye 9 puestos de mando, incluido uno de la 68.ª Brigada de Infantería Chaser cerca de Pavlovka (República Popular de Donetsk), la 53.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Malyie Shcherbaki (región de Zaporozhye), la 28.ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Posad-Pokrovskoye (región de Kherson), así como así como 173 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar. 
▫6 depósitos de municiones han sido destruidos cerca de Seversk, Paraskoviyevka, Konstantinovka (República Popular de Donetsk), Ternovka y Zhovtnevoye (región de Nikoláyev). 

✈ El caza multifuncional Su-35S de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas ha destruido 1 rampa de lanzamiento ucraniana del sistema de misiles de defensa aérea S-300 cerca de Kramatorsk. Dentro de la guerra de contrabatería, 2 baterías Uragan MRLS han sido neutralizadas en sus posiciones de tiro cerca de Krasny Oktyabr, 1 batería Grad MRLS y 1 batería de obuses de artillería MSTA-B cerca de Seversk. 

Además, en las últimas 24 horas, 5 pelotones de cañones de artillería D-20 y 9 pelotones de cañones de artillería D-30 han sido neutralizados cerca de Opytnoye, Andreyevka, Severnoye, Novomikhaylovka, Velikaya Novosyolka, Vodyanoye, Georgiyevka y Krestishche (República Popular de Donetsk) , Kulbakino, Pribuzhye y Dobroye (región de Nikoláyev), así como Svetlichnoye y Staraya Gnilitsa (región de Járkov). Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han destruido 3 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de Kamenka (región de Jarkov), Yasinovataya y Staromikhaylovka (República Popular de Donetsk). 

Además, 2 proyectiles lanzados por Olkha MRLS han sido interceptados cerca de Makeyevka (República Popular de Donetsk), así como 9 proyectiles lanzados por Uragan MRLS cerca de Chernobayevka (región de Kherson), Topolskoye (región de Jarkov) y Staromikhaylovka (República Popular de Donetsk). 

En total, 260 aviones y 145 helicópteros, 1.625 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 359 sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea, 4.172 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 764 vehículos de combate equipados con MRLS, 3.207 cañones y morteros de artillería de campaña, así como 4.515 unidades de especiales equipos militares han sido destruidos durante la operación militar especial. 

#MoD #Rusia #Ukraine #report @mod_russia_en


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por curiosidad con quién hablas? lleváis días así y lo tengo en ignorados.



Un tal KELDEN


----------



## Papo de luz (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se ... pues dame tu opinión .... a que se deba la precariedad del currela español? Hasta ahora te había entendido que a los inmigrantes que nos quitan el pan de la boca y nos van a matar a todos. A lo mejor te he malinterpretado.



Se debe a los que los traen, pero tampoco te esperes que tengamos mucho aprecio a la herramienta del crimen, aparte de al criminal. Tu como eres subnormal si te violan seguro que guardas unos pocos pelos púbicos de recuerdo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> quizá porque los psicópatas nazis exterminaban a millones de paisanos en cámaras de gas?, no se, una chorrada se me ocurre



o los actuales con coronavirus ... 

claro que las bombas atómicas fueron para hacerles un favor a los japoneses . De hecho el relato que a tí te han contado es así.
" gracias a las bombas atómicas los japoneses se rindieron sino no habría quedado más remedio que invadir Japón y matar a muchos millones más ! "


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se ... pues dame tu opinión .... a que se deba la precariedad del currela español? Hasta ahora te había entendido que a los inmigrantes que nos quitan el pan de la boca y nos van a matar a todos. A lo mejor te he malinterpretado.



ESQUIROLES, los llamé a todos ellos... dilo sin cortarte, que eso sí lo HE DICHO... pero cuidado, chinos, iranies, filipinos, sudamericanos o gabonenses... y a las personas las entiendo ("las uvas de la ira"), pero la actividad para la que SON UTILIZADOS NO LA ACEPTO...

Sabes lo que cambia la legislación, pequeño fascista inmoral:

LA CALLE y la fuerza de los hechos... no ningún senador o diputado...

Y sabes cómo se jode la fuerza de la calle:

- CON ESQUIROLES...

Sabes lo que mejora las condiciones de tu empleada de hogar... a que sí lo sabes????... FACHILLA INDOCUMENTADO


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*EE. UU. puede apoyar la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán con portaaviones, Beijing amenaza con una zona de exclusión aérea*


La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, planea visitar Taiwán en agosto. La República Popular China está decidida a frustrar estos planes y está lista para tomar medidas decisivas, ya que considera que la iniciativa de Washington es un intento de violar el principio de "una sola China". Así lo informa el South China Morning Post. 

En particular, los expertos chinos creen que la visita de Pelosi aumenta la probabilidad de un enfrentamiento armado entre los ejércitos chino y estadounidense. Según el analista militar Li Jie, Estados Unidos puede apoyar el viaje del presidente del Congreso con portaaviones. Al mismo tiempo, la República Popular China tiene dos barcos de este tipo en la región, y tal acumulación de fuerzas podría tener consecuencias impredecibles.

Beijing tiene muchos medios a su disposición, militares y diplomáticos, para obligar a Washington a abandonar sus planes para Taiwán.

El EPL, por ejemplo, podría declarar una zona de exclusión aérea y un área de navegación restringida para ejercicios militares cerca del Estrecho de Taiwán, lo que obligaría al avión de Pelosi a desviarse si insiste en visitar Taiwán.

- dijo Ni Lexiong, profesor de la Universidad de Ciencias Políticas y Derecho de Shanghai (citado por el South China Morning Post).

Otro enfrentamiento entre China y Estados Unidos es que la visita de Nancy Pelosi podría coincidir con la celebración del aniversario de la fundación del EPL el 1 de agosto, en vísperas de las cuales Beijing planea realizar maniobras militares a gran escala en el Estrecho de Taiwán. Por lo tanto, Estados Unidos corre el riesgo de provocar a China a una respuesta muy dura.

El ejército chino no se quedará de brazos cruzados ante la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán y definitivamente tomará todas las medidas para detener la interferencia externa y los intentos separatistas de separar a Taiwán.

– subrayó el representante del departamento militar de China Tan Kefei.


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> o los actuales con coronavirus ...
> 
> claro que las bombas atómicas fueron para hacerles un favor a los japoneses . De hecho el relato que a tí te han contado es así.
> " gracias a las bombas atómicas los japoneses se rindieron sino no habría quedado más remedio que invadir Japón y matar a muchos millones más ! "



no, el relato que me contaron a mi ganaban los rusos. Después de comparar el holocausto con el covid al puto ignore magufo pronazi


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> De hecho el corte ya está de facto, un 20% de flujo por el NS2 es insuficiente para el día a día. Ahora se debe estar tirando ya de reservas almacenadas.
> Estamos como la fábula de la Cigarra y la Hormiga, tan sólo que la Cigarra aquí es inmensa.



Sinceramente el que piense que todo esto no está hecho para mandar a Europa al medievo es que esta ajeno a la realidad...
Lo que esta haciendo la UE encontra de sus intereses es algo que solo se entiende habiendo untado a todos los dirigentes de la UE....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

*Los países del G7 deciden cuándo se introducirá el precio máximo del petróleo ruso*
Hoy, 10:18
5

Los países del G7, miembros del G7, insisten en fijar un precio límite superior para el petróleo ruso, centrándose en la fecha del 5 de diciembre. Esto se hace con el fin de obtener un mecanismo efectivo para llegar a un consenso entre los estados sobre este tema y tiempo para desarrollarlo. Así lo informa Reuters, refiriéndose a un representante anónimo de alto rango de los "Siete Grandes".


La fecha no fue elegida por casualidad, el 5 de diciembre también entra en vigor la prohibición de la UE de importar crudo de Rusia por mar. Así, el G7 está intentando establecer simultáneamente casi todo el abanico de posibles restricciones al crudo procedente de la Federación Rusa, desde un embargo hasta una fuerte rebaja de su precio.

El objetivo es armonizar los plazos que ya ha fijado la UE. Queremos asegurarnos de que el mecanismo de precio máximo entre en vigor al mismo tiempo.

- dijo el informante de la agencia.

Sin embargo, el plan de topes de precios desarrollado por el G7 no está exento de problemas.

En primer lugar, un grupo de las siete economías más ricas del mundo aún tiene que aclarar cómo funcionaría dicho plan, por ejemplo, cómo hacer cumplir el límite de precios. El éxito requerirá un amplio apoyo de todos los principales compradores de petróleo ruso, incluidos India y China. Más importante aún, Rusia debe aceptar un tope de precios. Por supuesto, Moscú dijo que no haría esto.

Sin embargo, los miembros del G7 todavía esperan que establecer un precio tope por encima del costo de producción en Rusia anime a Moscú a aceptar una especie de acuerdo. El liderazgo de la Federación Rusa ya ha indicado su posición de que no apoyará la restricción de productos si la "comunidad mundial" propone un precio máximo por debajo del costo de producción. Sin embargo, Moscú tiene una posición de principios diferente: el petróleo no se venderá a esos países, incluso por encima del costo, si están en la lista de los que apoyaron la reducción forzada de precios.

Por cierto, Arabia Saudita ya comenzó a prepararse para este evento: la introducción de una serie de restricciones al petróleo ruso. Riyadh entiende que con un precio máximo en un producto de la competencia, los grados de materias primas de Oriente Medio simplemente perderán su relevancia. Si se toman al precio que se fija ahora, solo como una opción adicional y solo para aquellos clientes que no tenían suficientes materias primas rusas baratas. Por lo tanto, todos los productores del mundo tendrán que reducir el costo del petróleo para resistir la presión del mercado.

Intentando compensar estas futuras pérdidas (KSA tiene un coste de producción superior al de Rusia), Riad venderá su petróleo a un precio récord, casi el doble que el de sus competidores.


----------



## Sony Crockett (28 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Ucrania ya está perdida, no puedes ganar una guerra de desgaste si estás quebrado y menos contra una potencia mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *EE. UU. puede apoyar la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán con portaaviones, Beijing amenaza con una zona de exclusión aérea*
> 
> 
> La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, planea visitar Taiwán en agosto. La República Popular China está decidida a frustrar estos planes y está lista para tomar medidas decisivas, ya que considera que la iniciativa de Washington es un intento de violar el principio de "una sola China". Así lo informa el South China Morning Post.
> ...



El matón del cole buscando lio y se va a encontrar un día con que le den dos ostias biendás y se de cuenta que ya ni es matón ni está en el cole.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente el que piense que todo esto no está hecho para mandar a Europa al medievo es que esta ajeno a la realidad...
> Lo que esta haciendo la UE encontra de sus intereses es algo que solo se entiende habiendo untado a todos los dirigentes de la UE....




Really george ???!!!  ....La guerra va durar hasta el 2025......quién de vosotros gasta 20.000kw? ehhh!!!! que hablamos de coste adicional a la subida prevista que será un recibo como mínimo del doble del año pasado.

*En Alemania, a partir del 1 de octubre, comenzarán a cobrar una tasa adicional por el uso del gas*


28 julio 2022 12:41


*Aparentemente, el impuesto de gas planificado se aplicará a partir de octubre.*
Para aliviar a los importadores de gas debido al aumento de los costos, los consumidores deberían pagar más por un período limitado. Se espera que la transferencia comience en dos meses. Su altura aún no está clara.
28 de julio de 2022 a las 11:05 amFuente: ZEIT ONLINE, dpa, sue 96 comentarios.


Se espera que el recargo previsto por el gobierno federal para todos los clientes de gas se aplique a partir del 1 de octubre. Todavía no está claro cuánto aumentará el precio del gas para los consumidores: el monto del impuesto debe publicarse en Internet a más tardar a fines de agosto, según un documento del Ministerio Federal de Economía que está disponible para ZEIT ONLINE. . Depende, por tanto, de qué incrementos de costes alegan los importadores de gas, es decir, qué precio mayorista se aplica al gas en otoño.


*El Ministro Federal de Economía, Robert Habeck, asume un rango entre 1,5 centavos y 5 centavos por kilovatio hora. Para un hogar con un consumo medio de 20.000 kilovatios hora al año, en casos extremos surgirían costes adicionales de hasta 1.000 euros al año.* Los proveedores de energía probablemente cobrarían el recargo a partir de principios del próximo año, además de la deducción mensual regular de gas. Todos los consumidores de gas las pagarán: los particulares, pero también las empresas.

El borrador del mecanismo planificado ahora se está coordinando con los distintos departamentos, dijo el ministerio. En el curso de este proceso, todavía puede haber cambios. Está previsto que el mecanismo se aplique hasta finales de septiembre de 2024. El objetivo es "mantener los mecanismos de mercado y las cadenas de suministro durante el mayor tiempo posible, para evitar que los comerciantes de gas quiebren y efectos dominó en la cadena de suministro de energía".

En última instancia, el impuesto se transfiere a los mayoristas de gas como Uniper, que se ven afectados por costos adicionales debido a las entregas de reemplazo del gas faltante de Rusia: "La escasez de energía creada artificialmente por Rusia y los altos costos necesarios resultantes para las compras de reemplazo no son normales. fluctuaciones que el mercado podría digerir fácilmente", dijo el ministerio. 





__





ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.







www.zeit.de


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Really george ???!!!  ....La guerra va durar hasta el 2025......quién de vosotros gasta 20.000kw? ehhh!!!! que hablamos de coste adicional a la subida prevista que será un recibo como mínimo del doble del año pasado.
> 
> *En Alemania, a partir del 1 de octubre, comenzarán a cobrar una tasa adicional por el uso del gas*
> 
> ...



Y saldremos a aplaudir a las 20:00 para que se joda Putin. Como sociedad estamos perdidos y me jode por mis hijos porque yo ya tengo una edad pero a ellos les queda toda la vida y se que van a vivir peor que nosotros.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Goldman Sachs cree que Europa entrará en recesión el segundo semestre
> 
> 
> La eurozona probablemente ya está en recesión. Esta es la tesis que defienden los analistas de Goldman Sachs. La recesión durará hasta fin de año según indican los economistas encabezados por Jari Stehn en su último informe. Concretamente proyectando una contracción de 0,1% en el tercer...
> ...



Si Rusia hace eso no va a ser para no vender gas el año que viene ... Lo hará para no vender nunca más a Europa. El golpe será mucho peor. Ahora mismo un 20 % de las industrias españolas se han parado debido al precio del gas, y la inflación a nivel europeo ya esta lastrando el turismo que es el sector más importante ... No es que lo vayamos a pasar mal es que directamente vienen años de pobreza en las calles como no se ha visto en una generación y todo esto se lo debemos a la UE y sus politicas de chulo de putos con respecto al resto de países.









El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es




.


----------



## Bartleby (28 Jul 2022)

Zelenski es un títere y en consecuencia hace lo que le mandan, el reportaje de la revista tiene como fin introducir nuevos giros de guión, como en las series, al final los señores de la guerra saben que el conflicto acabará con una Ucrania algo más pequeña y deben de ir preparando el relato que lo justifique.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ESQUIROLES, los llamé a todos ellos... dilo sin cortarte, que eso sí lo HE DICHO... pero cuidado, chinos, iranies, filipinos, sudamericanos o gabonenses... y a las personas las entiendo ("las uvas de la ira"), pero la actividad para la que SON UTILIZADOS NO LA ACEPTO...



Tu, además de facha, eres tonto perdido ....    Es el mercao, amigo .....

Mira ... yo ahora mismo entre unas cosas y otras me levanto X.XXX al mes. Si mañana tu haces lo mismo por X.XXX - Y.YYY debo entender que eres un puto esquirol o como eres español, español, español, puedes y no hay problema?


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y saldremos a aplaudir a las 20:00 para que se joda Putin. Como sociedad estamos perdidos y me jode por mis hijos porque yo ya tengo una edad pero a ellos les queda toda la vida y se que van a vivir peor que nosotros.



Así es .. durante la pandemia quedó demostrado que la sociedad seguía siendo tan tonta como hace a principios de siglo XX que corrían a alistarse a los ejercitos para defender un trapo de colores ..ahora es peor, ya no defienden ni su trapo defienden el de cualquiera con su haciendo y ni les molesta .. Pués hagase y cumplase como con los confinamientos COVID. "Un mundo feliz" esta cada día más cerca pero en este no habrá Soma.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando yo te digo que los problemas del currela español se deben al funcionamiento del sistema y a sus leyes y tu me hablas de moros esquiroles, me estás demostrando que eres un FACHA al que sus prejuicios racistas no le dejan ver la realidad del mundo.
> 
> La culpa de que el currela español esté jodido es única y exclusivamente de una legislación que lo permite y de un sistema que convierte el trabajo humano en una mercancía más.



Porque la legislación como la que estan preparando que permite aumentar hasta el infinito la oferta de trabajo no tiene nada que ver ... verdad??


----------



## Bartleby (28 Jul 2022)

Vista la publicación de la revista, que efectivamente ha sido perfectamente planificada por los amos del cotarro, estoy casi convencido de que Ucrania lo único positivo que va a sacar de todo esto es la victoria de Eurovisión


----------



## Teuro (28 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Si se confirma puede ser una auténtica carniceria. Hasta emular a las de la IIWW. Pero tras saber que han vendido su Chernozem, ya solo les queda la muerte, serán triturados por la artillería. Sobran en una tierra que ya no es suya y sus líderes lo saben y quieren librarse de ellos: ni servicios sanitarios, ni pensiones, todo para los oligarcas.



Creo que eso de que "el pueblo ruso es hermano del ucraniano" va a ser falso en las próximas centurias. No hay reconciliación posible entre estos dos pueblos, más cuando a diferencia de la IIGM con el holodomor, ahora todos los ucranianos están viendo en vivo y en directo el absoluto desprecio por sus vidas que tienen los rusos.


----------



## golden graham (28 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que eso de que "el pueblo ruso es hermano del ucraniano" va a ser falso en las próximas centurias. No hay reconciliación posible entre estos dos pueblos, más cuando a diferencia de la IIGM con el holodomor, ahora todos los ucranianos están viendo en vivo y en directo el absoluto desprecio por sus vidas que tienen los rusos.



si como en chechenia


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Porque la legislación como la que estan preparando que permite aumentar hasta el infinito la oferta de trabajo no tiene nada que ver ... verdad??




O sea .... tu estás dispuesto a que el mercao laboral siga siendo éso .... un mercao, que el trabajo siga siendo una mercancia, pero con la salvedad de que no quieres que venga competencia de fuera, no? 

Con eso no resuelves el problema. Siempre habrá un español con más hambre que tu que se venda más barato.


----------



## niraj (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (28 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Vista la publicación de la revista, que efectivamente ha sido perfectamente planificada por los amos del cotarro, estoy casi convencido de que Ucrania lo único positivo que va a sacar de todo esto es la victoria de Eurovisión



Pues ya van a sacar más que nosotros


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu, además de facha, eres tonto perdido ....    Es el mercao, amigo .....
> 
> Mira ... yo ahora mismo entre unas cosas y otras me levanto X.XXX al mes. Si mañana tu haces lo mismo por X.XXX - Y.YYY debo entender que eres un puto esquirol o como eres español, español, español, puedes y no hay problema?



El único facha y además un pobre engreido que hay entre tú y yo, los dos lo sabemos...

Y además de facha un INMORAL, que es peor...

Sí muchacho sí, la española que te mandó a tomar por culo porque la hora no la pagabas a cómo debías era la que te hodió bien y tenía razón...

Y sí, lo sé, gracias a las panchitas que vas contratando tú tienes tu paraiso en la tierra con esos xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx MINOLLES de ínfulas... 

Tú no lees, es el problema... SI LEYESES verías que la PICARESCA es un tipo de novela con siglos de historia... y tiene la misma letra que tienes tú:

- Un indigente con ínfulas quiere servicios que no puede pagar...

Qué podía salir mal...

Bueno podía salir mal que un paleta cobrase más de esos XXXXXX siendo un tipo de 25 años que perdió su vida sin estudios y casí hunde el negocio de la gentuza que especula para ganar 6 DÍGITOS, de esos que tú me contabas de tu hijo.... , PERO: había solución, faltaban paletas y para que invertir en I+D+I si había quíen trajese SOLUCIONES a los paletas... que ahí sí funciona la LEY DE OFERTA Y DEMANDA, o no????, o es que vienen por el sol, por la comida, por nuestras buenas costumbres, nuestro ser espiritual amable y... que hay que hoderse....

Y por favor, ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA, ni te atrevas a hablar de esto que... miedito me da... hablemos de tu INMORALIDAD y demuestranos al punto que la gastas...


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea .... tu estás dispuesto a que el mercao laboral siga siendo éso .... un mercao, que el trabajo siga siendo una mercancia, pero con la salvedad de que no quieres que venga competencia de fuera, no?
> 
> Con eso no resuelves el problema. Siempre habrá un español con más hambre que tu que se venda más barato.



Pero no es lo mismo que haya 1 que a que haya 4 millones y encima otros dos millones pendientes de llegar o como esta pasando ahora que cuando no hay camioneros pues abrimos la puerta para entren varios cientos de miles de trabajadores de fuera para que no haya problemas... Así que si, el mercado de trabajo es lo que es, un mercado de trabajo donde con sus particularidades aplica la oferta y la demanda, la productividad del trabajo, la disponibilidad de mano de obra, la demanda de esta ... Y eso no hay legislación que lo cambie. La principal regulación que se tiene que hacer en este país es acabar con el dumping laboral de la mano de obra inmigrane que entra como Pedro por su casa.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y por favor, ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA, ni te atrevas a hablar de esto que... miedito me da... hablemos de tu INMORALIDAD y demuestranos al punto que la gastas...



O sea ... que tu si me puedes hacer la competencia pero el moro no.  

Ya te dije en otro post lo que es la economía y sobre todo los economistas: unos putos charlatanes que intentan convencer al tio que se levanta a las 3 a ordeñar las vacas, y no va a salir de pobre en la puta vida mientras otros ganan dinero a dos manos tocándose los cojones, que el mundo en así en virtud de las leyes de mercado y de la sacrosanta propiedad privada.


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> ... Siempre habrá un español con más hambre que tu que se venda más barato.



Y estando el MERCADO DE TRABAJO saturado, aumentar la OFERTA va a INCREMENTAR los rendimientos...

Por favor, no hagas el payaso en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

Se inyecta oferta para disminuir los costes a la demanda... y NO, los españoles no van a trabajar por un CUENCO DE ARROZ, dado que España tiene muy arraigado el entramado familiar y por tanto llegado a un punto no TIENES CHICA DE LIMPIEZA te pongas como te pongas y ley que hagas sobre ley que dejes de hacer... o pagas o NO TIENES EL SERVICIO...

Esa falta de ARRAIGO del extranjero, PERMITE USARLE COMO mano de obra esclava y a todos los que como tú defienden esa esclavitud os deberían de meter un hierro ardiendo por el culo...


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*París acusa a Rusia de querer que haya una "cortina de sangre" entre ella y Europa.*
*Rusia *quiere crear una "cortina de sangre" entre ella y sus vecinos europeos con la *guerra en Ucrania*, dijo el jueves la secretaria de Estado francesa para Europa, Laurence Boone.

Boone se congratuló de la concesión del estatus de candidato a la UE a Ucrania y Moldavia, que es "vital" para estos países, y añadió: "No puede haber medias tintas cuando Rusia decide establecer una cortina de sangre entre ella y sus vecinos.

Ucrania, escenario de "crímenes incalificables" por parte de las fuerzas rusas, está atrapada en "una guerra que debe ganar porque su futuro y el nuestro están en juego", dijo en un debate sobre la presidencia francesa de la UE que terminó a finales de junio.


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que tu si me puedes hacer la competencia pero el moro no.
> 
> ...



Claro que no puede hacer la competencia, no te digo... o es que tú puedes pagar con Bitcoins en lugar de euros, no seas payaso...

Existen reglas CLARAS en economía... a la competencia desleal se le denomina DUMPING... y el esquirol o extranjero que viene a saltar esas reglas de competencia al aceptarlo convertimos el mercado de trabajo en un mercado tramposo y con el dumping generado conllevamos una disgregación del precio auténtico del trabajo a través de una subvención encubierta... ¿o acaso ese extranjero nació en España?, ¿porqué crees que no nació aquí?...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que eso de que "el pueblo ruso es hermano del ucraniano" va a ser falso en las próximas centurias. No hay reconciliación posible entre estos dos pueblos, más cuando a diferencia de la IIGM con el holodomor, ahora todos los ucranianos están viendo en vivo y en directo el absoluto desprecio por sus vidas que tienen los rusos.



Quizás menos que sus élites oligarquicas y que su presidente, en una nación ademas donde hay una gran heterogeneidad poblacional


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y estando el MERCADO DE TRABAJO saturado, aumentar la OFERTA va a INCREMENTAR los rendimientos...
> 
> Por favor, no hagas el payaso en un FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> ...



Y ni tan así porque realmente el extranjero que trabaja no solamente cobra el dinero de su salario sino que además recibe un conjunto de prestaciones sociales que permiten que su sueldo sea muy inferior ... Esas prestaciones generalmente no las abona via impuestos a su salario ni a su consumo porque suelen ser salarios muy bajos sino que en realidad son pagos repartidos entre el vulgo. A la señora de la limpieza de este tipo además de la mierda que el le paga todos les pagamos el colegio de sus hijos, la sanidad y el bono social y eso como poco ... Es decir una parte del salario se lo pagamos todos. Por eso tantos tienen hoy una chacha o una señora que va a trabajar por horas, porque no le pagan el coste real ... Le pagan una miseria de ese coste. El resto se lo subvencionamos los demás. Si por casualidad tu obligarás al inmigrante recien llegado o que en toda su vida ha cotizado por valor de 3000 euros en diez años a pagar esos costes ni de coña estaban aquí.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> turistas desnazificados
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137911



por ahora no veo a ningun paisano mio en el lado ukropiteco solo del lado del dombass, bien bien, que se jodan


----------



## McNulty (28 Jul 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> y por otro lado, con la bazofia otanista esa de liveuamap constato a diario una lluvia de bombas ruskis a lo largo de todo el frente por las mañanas, el de hoy lo han desayunado los ucros hace dos horas, pincho torti y jarra. Ese nivel de colesterol no creo que lo aguanten mucho



Liveuamap no reporta ni un tercio de todos los movimientos ruskies que hay al día. Van con varios días de retraso. Esta clarísimo el sesgo otanista. Aún así tampoco pueden ir contra la realidad.


----------



## lapetus (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *EE. UU. puede apoyar la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán con portaaviones, Beijing amenaza con una zona de exclusión aérea*
> 
> 
> La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, planea visitar Taiwán en agosto. La República Popular China está decidida a frustrar estos planes y está lista para tomar medidas decisivas, ya que considera que la iniciativa de Washington es un intento de violar el principio de "una sola China". Así lo informa el South China Morning Post.
> ...



¿Qué tontería es esta de tener que mover medios militares por una visita diplomática?
¿Que diferencia hay en que vaya la Pelosi en persona, o llame por teléfono, o trajine a través del embajador?
Como si los americanos no fueran a hacer lo mismo en cualquier caso.

Es ridículo.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Qué tontería es esta de tener que mover medios militares por una visita diplomática?
> ¿Que diferencia hay en que vaya la Pelosi en persona, o llame por teléfono, o trajine a través del embajador?
> Como si los americanos no fueran a hacer lo mismo en cualquier caso.
> 
> Es ridículo.



Estan sacandose la polla a ver quien la tiene más larga. Se empieza por ahí y luego al final acaban a hostias.


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y ni tan así porque realmente el extranjero que trabaja no solamente cobra el dinero de su salario sino que además recibe un conjunto de prestaciones sociales que permiten que su sueldo sea muy inferior ... Esas prestaciones generalmente no las abona via impuestos a su salario ni a su consumo porque suelen ser salarios muy bajos sino que en realidad son pagos repartidos entre el vulgo. A la señora de la limpieza de este tipo además de la mierda que el le paga todos les pagamos el colegio de sus hijos, la sanidad y el bono social y eso como poco ... Es decir una parte del salario se lo pagamos todos. Por eso tantos tienen hoy una chacha o una señora que va a trabajar por horas, porque no le pagan el coste real ... Le pagan una miseria de ese coste. El resto se lo subvencionamos los demás. Si por casualidad tu obligarás al inmigrante recien llegado o que en toda su vida ha cotizado por valor de 3000 euros en diez años a pagar esos costes ni de coña estaban aquí.



Son TIMOS PONZI encubiertos, donde en lugar de capitales físicos se utiliza con la misma dinámica el factor trabajo... 

Se prometen rentabilidades inmensas y... no existen... que acaba aconteciendo que DADO EL NIVEL DE PICARESCA, pues el sujeto que ha venido de repente vende en origen a una conocida o vecina o cualquier otro ciudadano un pasaje para POR EJEMPLO hacerse una operación en este país... y sí, esto está pasando y a partir de ahí el tipo empieza a generar rentabilidad y... vuelta la rueda al molino...

Lo grave que mientras eso sucede quienes obtienen el factor trabajo, APENAS PAGAN nada y todo se acaba distribuyendo entre clases medias que se ven obligadas a sobre pagar cargas de impuestos a la par que servicios ineficientes dado el aumento de demanda que esos servicios acaban sufriendo... mientras, para compensar APROVECHAN la contratación de mano de obra SEMIESCLAVA o ESCLAVA A SECAS y gracias a ello pueden ir a restaurantes, tener chica de servicio, hoteles, etc... toda una pescadilla que se muerde la cola y una repetición de la picaresca como modo de economía, donde TODO EL MUNDO HACE TRAMPAS por aquí y por allá.. y AL FINAL donde el mayor EMPRESAURIO acaba siendo un ASALARIADO con ÍNFULAS que contrata a pobres diablos que se ven obligados casi a dar las gracias por el cuenco de arroz... 

UNA INMORALIDAD se mire como se mire...

Cuantos REPARTIDORES DE PAQUETES conocen que no sean sudamericanos????


----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Qué tontería es esta de tener que mover medios militares por una visita diplomática?
> ¿Que diferencia hay en que vaya la Pelosi en persona, o llame por teléfono, o trajine a través del embajador?
> Como si los americanos no fueran a hacer lo mismo en cualquier caso.
> 
> Es ridículo.



Es una visita a un país al que USA no reconoce. Pero llevan más medios militares que a la guerra del Golfo.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Son TIMOS PONZI encubiertos, donde en lugar de capitales físicos se utiliza con la misma dinámica el factor trabajo...
> 
> Se prometen rentabilidades inmensas y... no existen... que acaba aconteciendo que DADO EL NIVEL DE PICARESCA, pues el sujeto que ha venido de repente vende en origen a una conocida o vecina o cualquier otro ciudadano un pasaje para POR EJEMPLO hacerse una operación en este país... y sí, esto está pasando y a partir de ahí el tipo empieza a generar rentabilidad y... vuelta la rueda al molino...
> 
> ...



Es una pregunta retórica, verdad???


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En lugar de 232 unidades de PT-91 Twardy, los estadounidenses están dandoLos polacos usaron 116 tanques Abrams, que se sumarán a las 250 unidades del nuevo Abrams M1A2 en la versión SEPv3. Al mismo tiempo, Alemania aún no ha comenzado a compensar a los polacos con sus tanques Leopard 2A4 transferidos a los ucranianos T-72M1.



Cuando dice nuevos Abrams, son reacondicionados y modernizados o nuevos, la empresa que los producia no quebro ???.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*EEUU estima que Rusia ha registrado 75.000 bajas durante la guerra en Ucrania.*
El Gobierno y las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos estiman que Rusia ha registrado unas 75.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*, según publica el New York Times. Esta cifra supondría la mitad de los 150.000 efectivos que Rusia tenía desplegados en primavera.

El dato de los 75.000 soldados muertos o heridos fue mencionado en una reunión conjunta y privada del Departamento de Estado, el Departamento de Defensa, el Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU y la Oficina del Director Nacional de Inteligencia.









EEUU estima que Rusia lleva 75.000 soldados muertos o heridos, la mitad de sus efectivos desplegados


El Gobierno y las Fuerzas Armadas de Estados Unidos estiman que Rusia lleva unas 75.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos desde que comenzó su invasión de Ucrania en febrero, según...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero no es lo mismo que haya 1 que a que haya 4 millones y encima otros dos millones pendientes de llegar o como esta pasando ahora que cuando no hay camioneros pues abrimos la puerta para entren varios cientos de miles de trabajadores de fuera para que no haya problemas... Así que si, el mercado de trabajo es lo que es, un mercado de trabajo donde con sus particularidades aplica la oferta y la demanda, la productividad del trabajo, la disponibilidad de mano de obra, la demanda de esta ... Y eso no hay legislación que lo cambie. La principal regulación que se tiene que hacer en este país es acabar con el dumping laboral de la mano de obra inmigrane que entra como Pedro por su casa.



Es que a mi esto de tratar a la gente como mercancía, como que no. Prefiero un cambio de sistema a una economía distinta. O si nos quedamos con este unas leyes que protejan al trabajador y que no lo dejen en pelotas.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que a mi esto de tratar a la gente como mercancía, como que no. Prefiero un cambio de sistema.



Pues si eso es tratar a la gente como mercancia imaginate lo mismo pero en un mundo donde te dicen a que te puedes dedicar y a que no y en el que no tienes ni derecho a ser pobre y a vivir si te apetece en la calle sin trabajar. Casí que todo puede ser peor así que suerte con tu mundo donde la gente no es mercancia.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Jodete HIJODELAGRANPUTA.....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entender a los israelíes no es difícil: Irán ya tiene misiles balísticos capaces de alcanzar cualquier punto del estado judío, y la aparición de ojivas nucleares sobre ellos creará una amenaza real de desaparición de Israel del mapa mundial. Y dado el grado de antagonismo que existe entre él y sus vecinos islámicos, no se puede contar seriamente con un compromiso pacífico.



La guerra abierta entre Iran e Israel, sin el apoyo usano, es una fantasia, si los iranies reciben un bombardeo israeli en sus instalaciones nucleares, bombardearian por saturacion la CN de Dimona y todo el estado de Israel quedara irradiado de tal manera, que seria inhabitable.

PD- Eso destruyendo una central nuclear, pero si en el bombardeo destruyes por casualidad alguna de las mas de 600 bombas nucleares que tienen almacenadas los israelies, los daños y la contaminacion radiactiva sera mayor.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Claro que no puede hacer la competencia, no te digo... o es que tú puedes pagar con Bitcoins en lugar de euros, no seas payaso...
> 
> Existen reglas CLARAS en economía... a la competencia desleal se le denomina DUMPING... y el esquirol o extranjero que viene a saltar esas reglas de competencia al aceptarlo convertimos el mercado de trabajo en un mercado tramposo y con el dumping generado conllevamos una disgregación del precio auténtico del trabajo a través de una subvención encubierta... ¿o acaso ese extranjero nació en España?, ¿porqué crees que no nació aquí?...



Te lo he dicho mil veces: tu sistema económico no vale para tomar por culo y es el origen de los problemas del 90 % de la peña. Entonces tu, que tomas el sistema y su peculiar versión de la economía como dogma, te lo crees a pies juntillas y te niegas a cambiarlo, exiges que alguien te haga leyes a favor para escapar de sus consecuencias más negativas. Obviamente los cabecillas del sistema, que tienen a los políticos compraos (y los tendrán siempre, ellos tienen la pasta y tu eres un muerto de hambre que no puede comprar a nadie) se descojonan de la risa y hacen las leyes a su conveniencia, no a la tuya,

Vamos, que como no tienes cojones para ir a por el florentino, que es peligroso, te vas a por el mohamed que es inofensivo y no tiene culpa de tus problemas.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llevan mucho tiempo con esa idea y es peligrosa. Es demasiada distancia para una guerra que puedan ganar y USA tiene pánico a meterse ahí y hacer el ridículo. Ellos calculan que están en la ventana temporal adecuada porque las fuerzas armadas iranies están muy necesitadas de una modernización que no acaba de arrancar. De todos modos Iran necesita realmente el programa nuclear civil y va a continuar a la mínima ocasión que tenga.



El plan que tienen sobre la mesa los EEUU, seria la invasion de una sola provincia irani, la mas occidental, la que tiene mayor poblacion arabe, la que produce mas petroleo y gas, necesitarian 1.000.000 de soldados mas la colaboracion iraqui y saudi.

PD- La ocupacion completa del pais persa, eso ni se lo plantean los generales usanos.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Qué tontería es esta de tener que mover medios militares por una visita diplomática?
> ¿Que diferencia hay en que vaya la Pelosi en persona, o llame por teléfono, o trajine a través del embajador?
> Como si los americanos no fueran a hacer lo mismo en cualquier caso.
> 
> Es ridículo.



Se la llama diplomacia de los portaaviones.

El run run de la zona de exclusión aérea aumenta día a día. Y eso sería... bueno ya sabéis lo que significa.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

La charo mando un whatsapp y 50 ukros que se marchan de viaje para reunirse con Bandera.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues si eso es tratar a la gente como mercancia imaginate lo mismo pero en un mundo donde te dicen a que te puedes dedicar y a que no y en el que no tienes ni derecho a ser pobre y a vivir si te apetece en la calle sin trabajar. Casí que todo puede ser peor así que suerte con tu mundo donde la gente no es mercancia.



En mi mundo a nadie se le diría que tiene que ser.

Obviamente no permitiría que un zote al que apenas le da para no cagarse encima acabara con un título de derecho o ingeniería comprado en una universidad privada, pero tampoco obligaría a nadie a nada. Así solo obtienes ingenieros que no saben hacer puentes y un desperdicio masivo de recursos. Así nos va en este pais, que tenemos de esos a patadas.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Descripción gráfica.


----------



## bigplac (28 Jul 2022)

No se yo, sin negar lo que dices, que algún susto habría, lo veo algo exagerado.
Una bomba atómica apenas lleva material radiactivo, cayeron varias en Almería y salvo la precaución de no cultivar justo donde cayeron por si acaso, por el que diran, poco mas ha afectado.
Y la CN pues depende de si les da tiempo a apagarla y enfriarla o no. Esa seria la clave
Una CN apagada y fria supone muy poco peligro, ya se vio en Chernobil hace un par de meses, cuando intentaron asustar en los telediarios y salieron científicos riéndose de que bueno, cada 10 años estaría bien que alguien fuera con una manguera a reponer el agua. Tirar abajo una mole de hormigón por saturación, ya tienes que saturar.

Lo que de verdad les haría daño es que les obligaría a apagar la central, y se quedarían sin esa electricidad



.Kaikus dijo:


> La guerra abierta entre Iran e Israel, sin el apoyo usano, es una fantasia, si los iranies reciben un bombardeo israeli en sus instalaciones nucleares, bombardearian por saturacion la CN de Dimona y todo el estado de Israel quedara irradiado de tal manera, que seria inhabitable.
> 
> PD- Eso destruyendo una central nuclear, pero si en el bombardeo destruyes por casualidad alguna de las mas de 600 bombas nucleares que tienen almacenadas los israelies, los daños y la contaminacion radiactiva sera mayor.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Luchadora por la libertad...

más luchadores por la libertad


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

¡Chanquete ha muertoooo!



Alexa:


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo he dicho mil veces: tu sistema económico no vale para tomar por culo y es el origen de los problemas del 90 % de la peña. Entonces tu, que tomas el sistema y su peculiar versión de la economía como dogma, te lo crees a pies juntillas y te niegas a cambiarlo, exiges que alguien te haga leyes a favor para escapar de sus consecuencias más negativas. Obviamente los cabecillas del sistema, que tienen a los políticos compraos (y los tendrán siempre, ellos tienen la pasta y tu eres un muerto de hambre que no puede comprar a nadie) se descojonan de la risa y hacen las leyes a su conveniencia, no a la tuya,
> 
> Vamos, que como no tienes cojones para ir a por florentino, que es peligroso, *te vas a por el moro que es inofensivo *y no tiene culpa de tus problemas.



Mira, a ver si te lo repito y lo entiendes:

ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

No es mi sistema, es el que hay...

Y ni quiero acabar con Floren, ni acabar con nadie... ni soy revolucionario, ni lo pretendo...

Lo que te digo es que el EXTRANJERO cuando crea un DUMPING ECONÓMICO hay que eliminarlo, o de lo contrario ese dumping habrá que SUBVENCIONARLO y LOGICAMENTE ESE dumping sólo lo puede subvencionar quíen paga más impuestos, que no es Floren, por cierto...

Esto es así de simple... ¿qué no te gusta, vale, que te gusta, pues vale también???...

Tú que te casaste con ese Jesús Gil de la cooperativa, IMAGINO que no sabes de qué te hablo...

Pero a Floren lo que le hay que evitar es que las HUELGAS no le hagan daño, EVITANDO que existan esquiroles, que es lo realmente preocupante para el huelguista... a partir de ahí Floren o quienes fuesen tendrán que ajustarse a una política de mejora de la productividad, ya que el sindicalismo no sólo no es malo para el buen empresario, sino que es un acicate para mejorar su gestión e invertir en productividad...

Ahora cuando tú creas un TIMO PONZI LABORAL, ofertando rentabilidades para los trabajadores inapropiadas al entorno en el que desarrollan su actividad, lo que provocas es una ESTAFA que va a tener como resultado la incapacidad para hacer frente a la palabra dada... y nada hay más absurdo que en un mercado saturado prometer rentabilidades imposibles... si sobra mano de obra en España, traer más no es más que eso UN TIMO, una forma de ESCLAVITUD encubierta que provoca un DUMPING EN EL FACTOR TRABAJO, que INEVITABLEMENTE pagamos todos, de una u otra forma...

P.d. deja de hablar de moros como si fuesen los únicos esquiroles o voy a CONSIDERARTE TAN RACISTA COMO ABASCAL o lo que es peor, te voy a tomar por él mismo...


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira, a ver si te lo repito y lo entiendes:
> 
> ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> ...



Ya ... y para eso votas a los de Ribera (antes) o Abascal (ahora) que se acaban de oponer a mejorar ligeramente las condiciones laborales de la peña ......   y nos cuentas no se que peliculas de moros, negros y panchitos ....

No tengo ganas de mirar el foro pero me jugaría el huevo derecho a que tu eres de los que se opusieron a la subida del SMI porque se iba a cabrear Floren y no iba a contratar a nadie ....


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya ... y para eso votas a los de Ribera o Abascal que se acaban de oponer a mejorar ligeramente las condiciones laborales de la peña ......



NO INVENTES... post dónde yo haya dicho tal cosa INMORAL FASCISTA RACISTA


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Los Bejines tambien lo predijeron, como los Simpsons


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO INVENTES... post dónde yo haya dicho tal cosa INMORAL FASCISTA RACISTA



No tengo ganas de mirar el foro pero me jugaría el huevo derecho a que tu eres de los que se opusieron a la subida del SMI porque se iba a cabrear Floren y no iba a contratar a nadie ....


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

Se sabe algo de esos 10.000 orcos que estaban a punto de ser exterminados en un embolsamiento del epopéyico contrataque de Jersón¿? Pájaro bobo alguna novedáaaaaaaaa en el teleprinter?


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

19 seg


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Jul 2022)

*El jefe de la RPD pidió una mayor liberación de las ciudades rusas en Ucrania*
Ayer, 19: 46
74


El jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk pidió la liberación de las ciudades rusas en el territorio de Ucrania. Pushilin visitó hoy la Fortaleza de Brest en Bielorrusia.

La delegación de la RPD visitó hoy la Fortaleza de Brest y depositó flores en el fuego eterno, rindiendo homenaje a la memoria de los soldados soviéticos caídos, que fueron los primeros en recibir el golpe de las tropas nazis. Pushilin trazó paralelismos entre los eventos de 1941 y lo que está sucediendo en el Donbass, diciendo que las repúblicas se convirtieron en el puesto de avanzada del mundo ruso, recibiendo el golpe del resurgimiento del nazismo.

Nosotros, como defensores de Brest entonces, fuimos los primeros en enfrentar el ataque sanguinario y cínico del nazismo. Donbass se ha convertido en un puesto de avanzada del pueblo ruso, una verdadera fortaleza rusa
escribió en su canal de TG.

El jefe de la RPD también pidió la liberación de las ciudades rusas ubicadas en el territorio de Ucrania bajo el control de los nacionalistas ucranianos.

*Hoy es el momento de liberar de nuevo las ciudades rusas, fundadas por el pueblo ruso: Kyiv, Chernihiv, Poltava, Odessa, Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Zaporozhye, Lutsk
- dijo él.*

Pushilin ha declarado repetidamente la necesidad de expandir la zona de la operación militar especial, en su opinión, es necesario liberar todo el territorio de Ucrania, las fuerzas aliadas no deben detenerse en las fronteras de la RPD y LPR, así como la regiones liberadas hasta la fecha. El jefe de la RPD asume con razón que el régimen de Zelensky utilizará la detención de la ofensiva del ejército ruso para restaurar la capacidad de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los posteriores intentos de venganza.



https://es.topwar.ru/199612-glava-dnr-prizval-k-dalnejshemu-osvobozhdeniju-russkih-gorodov-na-ukraine.html


----------



## vil. (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *No tengo ganas de mirar el foro* pero me jugaría el huevo derecho a que tu eres de los que se opusieron a la subida del SMI porque se iba a cabrear Floren y no iba a contratar a nadie ....



Es el problema de gente como tú... no sabeis de que hablais, no escuchais, os la SOPLA TODO...

Lo vuestro sois vosotros mismos y vuestras circunstancias... 

Y encima vago... 

Inventas cuando no cuadran las cuentas, te metes dónde no sabes y por encima lecciones morales gratis...

Lo tuyo es de vértigo:

BOCACHANCLAS... un tío redondo inmoral y bocachanclas... demasiado...


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Jo jo jo


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Creo que buena parte de nosotros deberíamos estar de acuerdo en que la inmensa mayoría
del personal está desconcertado por lo que está pasando. Tanto desde la movida del COVID
hasta esta campaña de autodestrucción de Occidente, achacándolo a la pura incompetencia, 
basado en la arrogancia de los dirigentes.

Sin embargo, se puede explicar pedagógicamente que tiene todo el sentido cuando deduces
que estos acontecimientos son intencionados y, por tanto, planeados... 
Pero que algo se va a romper es seguro.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

*El Kremlin califica de "falso" que Rusia haya experimentado 75.000 bajas desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania*
El Kremlin ha calificado este jueves de "falsa" la información publicada por el 'New York Times' de que se han producido unas 75.000 bajas entre las filas rusas, entre muertos y heridos, desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*. "No es algo que haya dicho la administración estadounidense, es una publicación de un medio. Hoy en día incluso los periódicos más serios difunden todo tipo de noticias falsas", ha asegurado el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en rueda de prensa.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

_“En primer lugar, nunca rechazaré mi pasaporte ruso. Y segundo: encuentro rusofobia todos los días”._

Steven Seagal, nuestro compatriota. Un gran actor y gran persona.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Irina en Telegram

_El Senado de los EE.UU. aprobó una resolución que pide al Departamento de Estado que reconozca a Rusia como Estado Patrocinador del Terrorismo. El documento correspondiente se encuentra publicado en el sitio web del Congreso Americano.

En el documento, los acontecimientos en Chechenia, Georgia, Siria y Ucrania se denominan el motivo de la decisión correspondiente

_

*Hipocresía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*
La *hipocresía* es el acto en que un individuo se comporta de forma contraria a los valores sostenidos por el mismo individuo, o de actuar en consonancia a principios que al mismo tiempo se critican. Según la Real Academia, 1 es el fingimiento de cualidades o sentimientos contrarios a los que verdaderamente se tienen o experimentan.


----------



## pgas (28 Jul 2022)

Rosneft starts operational phase at the Vostok Oil. 


IVÁN DEMENTIEV 26 JULIO 2022 

*JAQUE MATE EN TAIMYR: VOSTOK OIL PONDRÁ PATAS ARRIBA LA INDUSTRIA ENERGÉTICA MUNDIAL*

Hoy, la compañía petrolera nacional más grande, Rosneft, anunció el inicio de la perforación de producción en el campo Payakhskoye del proyecto Vostok Oil, el más prometedor en la industria mundial del petróleo y el gas. Los expertos le dijeron a Tsargrad cuál es el significado de este evento para nuestro país. Spoiler: muy importante.

Que Rusia sea una superpotencia energética no es nada nuevo. Era así antes del descubrimiento de los yacimientos de petróleo y gas en Siberia, y antes del lanzamiento de la central nuclear de Obninsk en 1954, y antes de la construcción de las primeras centrales hidroeléctricas a finales del siglo XIX y XX, y antes de la perforación del primer pozo de petróleo industrial en Kuban en 1864, e incluso antes del desarrollo de la cuenca carbonífera de Donetsk en 1723. De hecho, el país, excepcionalmente rico en bosques, inicialmente no tuvo problemas con el combustible; esto, de hecho, permitió que nuestros antepasados se establecieran en tales latitudes, donde los representantes de muchos otros pueblos se convierten en carámbanos tan pronto como salen al exterior.

Pero el mundo está cambiando. Ya no es posible convertir madera en combustible a escala industrial; de esta manera, puede permanecer sin oxígeno. Y no en vano Rosneft está plantando millones de árboles por todo el país, cuidando su futuro “verde”. Los depósitos de carbón se están secando notablemente y, según los estándares ambientales actuales, este combustible se considera inaceptablemente "sucio". Aparentemente, no habrá nuevas centrales hidroeléctricas gigantes: cambian demasiado el medio ambiente. Las centrales nucleares tienen sus propias limitaciones relacionadas con la seguridad de funcionamiento.

En general, se diga lo que se diga, el petróleo y el gas siguen siendo hoy en día el centro de la energía mundial y lo seguirán siendo durante mucho tiempo. Y el tesoro más preciado de estos recursos se está abriendo ante nuestros ojos: el complejo de campos petrolíferos de Vostok en el norte del territorio de Krasnoyarsk, en la inhóspita península de Taimyr. Rosneft ya se dedica a la producción de petróleo y gas aquí. El martes, la compañía dijo que se inició la perforación de desarrollo en cinco plataformas del grupo Payakhsky del proyecto Vostok Oil .





_Ready for production at the Payakhskoye field. Photo: Rosneft_

El profesor asociado de la Universidad Financiera del Gobierno de Rusia, Valery Andrianov, habla sobre la importancia del momento:


> La era del petróleo de Siberia Occidental está llegando a su fin, y el lanzamiento de Vostok Oil es, de hecho, el comienzo del desarrollo de una nueva provincia de petróleo y gas. A pesar del desarrollo de las fuentes de energía renovable, la demanda de petróleo seguirá creciendo durante muchos años. En el contexto de reducción de la inversión en el desarrollo del sector del petróleo y el gas, que hemos visto en los últimos años, Vostok Oil es el único proyecto en el mundo que puede tener un efecto estabilizador en los mercados de hidrocarburos. La base de recursos del proyecto es de 6200 millones de toneladas de petróleo, y el hecho de que Rosneft esté lanzando el proyecto más grande en el sector energético en el contexto de una creciente presión económica externa atestigua la colosal estabilidad tanto del proyecto en sí como de la empresa como entero.



El destacado experto de la Unión de Productores de Petróleo y Gas de Rusia, Rustam Tankaev, describe el lugar de Vostok Oil en la economía global:


> Hay tres regiones de petróleo y gas más grandes en el territorio de Rusia, la participación total de sus reservas es aproximadamente el 70% de todos los recursos de petróleo y gas en el planeta. Al mismo tiempo, las mayores reservas se concentran en la plataforma y la costa del mar de Kara, hasta el 50% del volumen mundial. Vostok Oil representa alrededor del 15% de estos recursos. Esta es de hecho " el arca salvadora de la economía mundial ".



En su opinión, no hay nada sorprendente en el hecho de que el trabajo en el proyecto avanza de acuerdo con los planes previstos con alta eficiencia. Rosneft ha acumulado una vasta experiencia en la implementación de tales proyectos: la compañía ya está operando con éxito el grupo de campos de Vankor, que se ha convertido en una especie de campo de pruebas para nuevas tecnologías. “El desarrollo exitoso de Vankor y la experiencia adquirida en este proyecto permitieron a Rosneft lanzar con éxito Vostok Oil incluso en condiciones económicas externas tan difíciles”, dijo Tankaev.
Leonid Krutakov, colega de Andrianov en la Universidad Financiera, habló sobre la implementación del proyecto:


> Rosneft está implementando con determinación y éxito el proyecto Vostok Oil. Ya se ha construido parte de las instalaciones de infraestructura, se están realizando perforaciones de desarrollo y se está construyendo la terminal de carga de petróleo Bukhta Sever. El petróleo del proyecto es de alta calidad y bajo contenido de azufre. Las soluciones de ingeniería avanzada empleadas en el proyecto dotarán de electricidad a las instalaciones de Vostok Oil mediante su propia generación, tanto de gas como eólica. Esto reducirá al mínimo la huella de carbono del proyecto. Se están construyendo petroleros especiales de clase de hielo para Vostok Oil, que transportarán petróleo a los mercados mundiales a lo largo de la Ruta del Mar del Norte, lo que permitirá cambios flexibles en la logística y salvará el proyecto de cualquier precio y dictados regulatorios de los consumidores.



*********

+ en









Deep crisis looms, but here comes Russia's biggest ever Arctic oil project


Rosneft releases first footage of its Vostok Oil.




thebarentsobserver.com


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

*"...Cuando se introdujo por primera vez un salario mínimo legal en Ucrania, en 2015, era de 0,34 euros,
o 34 céntimos por hora. Después, se incrementó: en 2017 eran 68 céntimos, en 2019 era de 10 céntimos 
más, que son 78 céntimos, y desde 2021 es de 1,21 euros. ¿Nunca has oído hablar de eso?..."*

Nuestros valores europeos": Salario mínimo de 1,21 euros en Ucrania


Cada vez más claro el por qué la OTAN es tan agresiva en su defensa de la Ucrania fascista.
El modelo que pretenden imponer: salarios más bajos que en Asia y la Gestapo en cada esquina.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Excelente texto, sin duda de alguien con más información (o con más entusiasmo o preparación) que el mío. Pero aquí *aclara varios puntos clave, y *digo esto para los que sigan el detalle sobre el terreno con ciertas aspiraciones táctico-militares y no sólo la porra de forofo; también mi caso esto último, aclaro humildemente.
> 
> *Primer detalle:*
> 
> ...



Entiendo y comparto que la comunicación, la información/desinformación y las relaciones públicas son importantes en un conflicto. 
Rusia está haciendo su campaña de relaciones públicas de cara a su población y hacia una parte de los ucranianos. 
Ucrania y occidente han desplegado todos los medios posibles de propaganda pero, dadas las malas circunstancias por las que atraviesa militarmente y contra quién se está enfrentando, mi pregunta es, parafraseando a Stalin, ¿cuántas divisiones tiene su "marketing de guerra" ?


----------



## Como El Agua (28 Jul 2022)

Estados Unidos está oficialmente en recesión. PIB segundo cuatrimestre -0.9%.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

Macron nervioso se va a una antigua colonia africana a soltar la turra


----------



## orcblin (28 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Entiendo y comparto que la comunicación, la información/desinformación y las relaciones públicas son importantes en un conflicto.
> Rusia está haciendo su campaña de relaciones públicas de cara a su población y hacia una parte de los ucranianos.
> Ucrania y occidente han desplegado todos los medios posibles de propaganda pero, dadas las malas circunstancias por las que atraviesa militarmente y contra quién se está enfrentando, mi pregunta es, parafraseando a Stalin, ¿cuántas divisio lones tiene su "marketing de guerra" ?



yo siguo sin entender...

son llanuras de poco valor militar que los rusos les va a ser muy dificil defender porque no hay sitio donde cubrirse...

en que se diferencia esto de la isla de la serpiente? es decir, la toman los urkos y son machacados por la artillería rusa al día siguiente?

porque si no es defendible por los rusos por ser estepas... a los urkos les pasará tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

¿Habrá disturbios en las calles de toda Europa si las facturas energéticas
siguen inflando los precios del gas natural este otoño e invierno? 
Habrá que gozar del verano, que el invierno promete ser inolvidable. 
Si las cosas no se tuercen, por supuesto.


----------



## lapetus (28 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se la llama diplomacia de los portaaviones



El viejo "gunboat diplomacy" ya no funciona con países del primer y segundo mundo porque un misil antibuque lanzado desde la costa o desde un bombardero te puede aguar la fiesta. 
Los portaviones están obsoletos. Son blancos perfectos, muy grandes, muy tripulados, y con poco blindaje.
Obviamente necesitan una escolta antiaérea y antisubmarina numerosa, y mejor aún si hay submarinos explorando por delante.

Eso podría servir como presión contra países africanos o alguno hispanoamericano.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En mi mundo a nadie se le diría que tiene que ser.
> 
> Obviamente no permitiría que un zote al que apenas le da para no cagarse encima acabara con un título de derecho o ingeniería comprado en una universidad privada, pero tampoco obligaría a nadie a nada. Así solo obtienes ingenieros que no saben hacer puentes y un desperdicio masivo de recursos. Así nos va en este pais, que tenemos de esos a patadas.



Ahhh vale ... Pues hala cuando lo construyas me llamas que mientras es que tengo que ganarme malamente la vida currando por un salario cada vez más devaluado.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Estados Unidos está oficialmente en recesión. PIB segundo cuatrimestre -0.9%.



Que se dice pronto pero hay que tener en cuenta que es una caida intertrimestral ... y lo peor no ha empezado. Jodete Putin.


----------



## El_Suave (28 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Si se confirma puede ser una auténtica carniceria. Hasta emular a las de la IIWW. Pero tras saber que han vendido su Chernozem, ya solo les queda la muerte, serán triturados por la artillería. Sobran en una tierra que ya no es suya y sus líderes lo saben y quieren librarse de ellos: ni servicios sanitarios, ni pensiones, todo para los oligarcas.



Todo para los alemanes y los anglos cuantos más eslavos mueran.

Luego, si tienen éxito, vendrán las peleas por el reparto. Los alemanes que se creen muy listos serán tan engañados por los anglos como lo fué 'Toro Sentado', no les van a permitir su ansiada expansión hacia el Este.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ahhh vale ... Pues hala cuando lo construyas me llamas que mientras es que tengo que ganarme malamente la vida currando por un salario cada vez más devaluado.



Hombre ... si quieres intentar algo puedes empezar votando, mientras te dejen, a los que no se dejan comprar .... No es garantía de nada porque floren es mucho floren y el perro no suelta el hueso sin más, pero por algo se empieza. Desde luego votando a los que están en nómina de floren es seguro que no obtienes nada de nada.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"...Cuando se introdujo por primera vez un salario mínimo legal en Ucrania, en 2015, era de 0,34 euros,
> o 34 céntimos por hora. Después, se incrementó: en 2017 eran 68 céntimos, en 2019 era de 10 céntimos
> más, que son 78 céntimos, y desde 2021 es de 1,21 euros. ¿Nunca has oído hablar de eso?..."*
> 
> ...



Hay que entender que esta gente es impermeable al concepto de "win-win". Sólo ven la siguiente jugada, y así sólo hay dos posibilidades, ganar o perder, jamás se han detenido a pensar que el número de jugadas es infinito, siendo gente que usa el sistema imperial y a los millardos les llama millones se entiende. Empiezo a sospechar porqué Newton, Turing o Russel eran unos apestados sociales.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> yo siguo sin entender...
> 
> son llanuras de poco valor militar que los rusos les va a ser muy dificil defender porque no hay sitio donde cubrirse...
> 
> ...



Titulares.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

¿No era qué huían de los rusos, pero van hacía los rusos?
Misterios de la historia...
*
¿La 'ofensiva' que se avecina es en realidad la huida de los ciudadanos ucranianos?
*
_*",,,El titular de esta noticia es que los ucranianos están emigrando masivamente a las zonas de Kherson
y Zaporozhie controladas por Rusia. Y que los funcionarios ucranianos ni siquiera intentan detenerlos.

...En cualquier caso, en un día normal se forman de tres a cuatro columnas, de unos 50 coches cada una. 
En el puesto de control, el conductor debe rellenar un formulario y obtener el visto bueno antes de continuar.
Los peatones también pueden pasar, pero necesitan contratar un conductor. Lo que cuesta entre 300 y 400 *_
*dólares americanos. Y todo esto es oficial, no hay sobornos ni corrupción...*



Ukraine War Day #154: Ukrainians Head South


----------



## delhierro (28 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mira, a ver si te lo repito y lo entiendes:
> 
> ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> ...



A ver tu lo que quieres es ser el obrero de lujo en el capitalismo de la cuspide. El problema es que a los de arriba le dan igual tus preferencias ¿ porque no va a haber movilidad de mano de obra ? Es bueno para su negocio.

¿ Dumping economico ? Eso no existe, la fina y justa mano del mercado pone a cada cual en su lugar ¿ no ?

El capitalismo tiende a la expansión y a la acumulación del capital, así que si se abraza va en el paquete todo lo que eso conlleva.

Tu planteamiento es el estado fascista, pones una muralla a los de fuera, los capitalistas siguen con su propiedad y su acaparamiento , los obreros tiene su pequeña tajada y a cambio de seguridad son obedientes. Pero es que eso no funciona, ¿ porque ? Porque si todo el mundo lo hace, simplemente tienes los mismo problemas en un entorno pequeño. Los de fuera no te compran, ¿ como se soluciona ? Expandiendo militarmente tu esfera.

No lo entiendes, la mano de obra no sobra nunca para el propietario. Por eso no existe trampa alguna, ese concepto va incluido en el capitalismo. Si en algunos momentos se atenuo, fue por miedo a unos rojos muy malos que se comian a los niños y que tenian bombas atomicas. Los obreros de otras zonas podian ponerse a pensar .....así que durante un tiempo fue bueno darles +10 % para que se sintieran importantes. Desaparecida la amenaza, sin interferencias externas, el capitalimo vuelve a lo suyo. 

Lo que te quiere decir Kelden, es que pese a todo eso al nacer aquí si no eres idiota puedes vivir muy bien. Yo lo hago, y curiosamente sin que nadie me moleste, porque se que ni esto es una democracia, ni el sistema es justo, y que el tio medio de aqui tiene menos posibilidades de influir en el sistema que el tio medio de la URSS por ejemplo.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿No era qué huían de los rusos, pero van hacía los rusos?
> Misterios de la historia...
> 
> *¿La 'ofensiva' que se avecina es en realidad la huida de los ciudadanos ucranianos?*
> ...



Entre los avances hacia Kiev del ejército ucraniano y las huídas hacia Rusia de los ciudadanos empiezo a sospechar que esa gente tiene un sentido de la orientación bastante alterado. No llevaría a un copiloto ucraniano al París-Dakar ni loco.


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Noticias sobre el pasaporte.

1. En la región de Zaporizhzhya, alrededor del 10% de los residentes ya han recibido pasaportes rusos o están en proceso de recibirlos.

2. El proceso de expedición de pasaportes rusos también ha comenzado en la región de Kharkiv. Al parecer, el retraso en el inicio del proceso se debe a la demora en el establecimiento de la Administración Estatal de Kharkiv Oblast. Aunque Kharkiv aún no ha sido liberada, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya controlan más del 30% del oblast de Kharkiv y, por supuesto, también es necesario establecer las autoridades y distribuir los pasaportes allí, fijando los territorios donde Ucrania ya no volverá.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

El puente sobre el río Ingulets.
Todavía hay tráfico de vehículos a través de él, pero la superficie de la carretera ya ha sido significativamente dañada por los fuertes bombardeos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Al parecer, habrá repetidos intentos de bombardear los puentes Antonivsky e Ingulets en los próximos días. Además, es casi seguro que la presa de Kakhovka será bombardeada.

Mientras tanto, ya se ha organizado un cruce en el puente Antonivsky.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Parece que EEUU y Rusia están negociando un intercambio de presos: dos USAnosX uno ruso.

Tal vez Rusia podría meter a Assange en ese canje y, al menos, al menos sería un 2X2 en lugar
de un canje de 2X1 que indica Blinken. 
Sería un puntazo.


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Un nuevo ferry en la línea Mariupol-Yeisk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

EL BMPT ES EL "TERMINATOR" EN EL BÚNKER.
A pesar de todo el atractivo del concepto del vehículo (por no hablar de su aspecto), que trata de la escolta de tanques y la destrucción antitanque, el BMPT es un vehículo bastante problemático, y los principales "matices" se sitúan en un plano completamente diferente al de las especificaciones y las capacidades de combate.

Por lo que sé, la función y el lugar de los BMPT no se han definido claramente y no están incluidos en los OSV estándar.
El "Terminator" no es sólo un nuevo tanque o BMPT para sustituir a los antiguos, es un vehículo fundamentalmente nuevo, y no es capaz de sustituir a ninguno de ellos. Lógicamente, debería integrarse en las unidades de tanques, pero qué derechos tiene, quién sabe.
No hay un sistema de entrenamiento para los miembros de la tripulación (aparte del mecánico-conductor), y esto es especialmente cierto para los puestos de mando, ya que el BMPT está diseñado para implementar nuevas tácticas que requieren un nivel muy alto de interacción.
No se entiende la logística necesaria ni cómo incorporarla a la cadena de suministro, que está infinitamente lejos de ser ideal.
Tengo la sensación de que la trifulca entre los representantes de Uravlagonzavod (¡la "máquina es un infierno, no tiene análogos!) y el Ministerio de Defensa (¡¿pero dónde ponerla?!) duraría una eternidad, y mientras tanto los "Terminators" serían adquiridos lenta pero inexorablemente por varios países africanos, pero la USO hizo sus ajustes, y un lote experimental de vehículos tuvo que demostrar en la práctica lo maduro que es Wall-e...

Cito más adelante:
"La máquina demostró ser digna.
En primer lugar, nos gustaría destacar el alto nivel de protección: el blindaje frontal resistió cuatro impactos de un cañón de tanque con un proyectil acumulado, y la tripulación sólo salió con heridas leves.
Todos los vehículos utilizados están equipados con un eficaz KAZ, que es mejor mantener en semi-auto, en vista de la astucia del enemigo, que en algunos lugares, pero queda atrapado.
En segundo lugar, el complejo de armamento permite resolver con éxito las más diversas tareas.
El AGS ha demostrado ser muy bueno, ya que su gran CBR le permite literalmente acribillar las posiciones del enemigo.
El sistema de misiles guiados antitanque ATAKA es potente y puede matarlo todo, desde el blindaje del enemigo hasta los búnkeres o los pequeños edificios.
Pero aquí comienzan las peculiaridades - sólo hay cuatro lanzadores de cohetes ATAKA, y hay matices de su uso en algunas condiciones (por ejemplo, alta polvareda) debido al sistema de control implementado.
La principal desventaja es el 30 porque la torsión del cinturón, y sucede, sólo puede ser eliminado por salir del vehículo.
Pero, a pesar de ello, las tripulaciones están contentas con la máquina" (c).

COMO UN TOTAL.
En mi opinión, la principal ventaja del BMPT no es el complejo armamento (aunque inmediatamente llama la atención), y la protección del blindaje comparable a la de los tanques, lo que permite actuar juntos, en la misma línea de batalla.
En cuanto a las conclusiones sobre la consistencia de "Terminator", que para "joder, me gusta" - son bastante, por lo tanto, vago, que el número de ICSperts correspondientes aumentará bruscamente a partir de ahora.
Sin embargo, ¡buenos días y que la Fuerza nos acompañe!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Victor Goremykin es el nuevo jefe de Glavpur.
Ahora está a cargo del trabajo político e ideológico en las fuerzas armadas.
Comenzó como tanquista, luego se formó como oficial de contrainteligencia y más tarde ocupó altos cargos en el Ministerio de Defensa ruso









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Hay informes sobre el aumento de la presión en Avdiivka. Ha habido ataques de artillería desde la mañana + actividad de la aviación. Hay muchos impactos en las posiciones de las AFU alrededor de Avdiivka + muchas incursiones en la propia Avdiivka.
Los lugareños escriben en los chats sobre los combates en las afueras de la ciudad.
Por nuestra parte, hasta ahora sólo informan de algunos progresos en la zona de Avdiivka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

El canciller austriaco dijo que imponer un embargo a los suministros de gas ruso a la UE es imposible, ya que afectaría en primer lugar a la propia Europa.
Lo que falta aquí es que el embargo del suministro de gas a Europa puede ser impuesto no sólo por Europa, sino también por Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

"Izvestia" informa de que ha comenzado el asalto al bastión de Avdiivka, lo que en principio ya era evidente por los masivos ataques de artillería y aéreos.
No será fácil: las posiciones a asaltar han sido equipadas y fortificadas durante ocho años. La defensa enemiga tendrá que ser aplastada por la artillería y roída por los grupos de asalto. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (28 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Macron nervioso se va a una antigua colonia africana a soltar la turra



cuantos soldados tiene desplegados en Niger ese fabuloso estado no colonial y no imperialista que es Francia?


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Han aparecido las primeras imágenes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas construyendo un paso de pontones paralelo al puente Antonov sobre el río Dniéper en la región de Kherson.

El puente está constantemente bajo el fuego de los militantes ucranianos. Este cruce creará una ruta alternativa para cruzar el río en caso de que el puente Antonovsky sufra daños críticos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (28 Jul 2022)

Potential Pathways to Russian Escalation Against NATO


A Russia-NATO war is far from an inevitable outcome of the current conflict in Ukraine. U.S. and allied policymakers should be concerned with specific pathways and potential triggers, but they need not operate under the assumption that every action will entail acute escalation risks.




www.rand.org





RAND, uno de los Tink tank que utiliza el Pentágono, publicó un nuevo estudio.
"Las armas nucleares se utilizarán de inmediato": los riesgos y escenarios de la guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN por Ucrania de RAND.

En un informe urgente, la Corporación RAND calificó de posible una guerra directa entre la OTAN y Rusia en caso de un enfrentamiento entre las fuerzas de la alianza y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania.

“El mayor riesgo de que Rusia decida ir directamente a atacar a los aliados de la OTAN será que Moscú reconozca la inevitabilidad de los ataques directos de la OTAN a gran escala contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas”, dice el informe.

Tanto la participación de las fuerzas de la OTAN en operaciones en Ucrania como la concentración de tropas de la alianza en configuraciones ofensivas cerca de las fronteras de la Federación Rusa llevarán a Moscú a la decisión de atacar primero a las fuerzas clave de los aliados. Para hacer esto, las armas nucleares tácticas estarán involucradas de inmediato.

¿Cuál podría ser el motivo de un ataque del Kremlin? La opinión de los analistas de riesgo de RAND:
1. Llamamientos políticos y mediáticos a la guerra contra la Federación Rusa en Occidente: en Rusia, esto puede considerarse como una preparación de la opinión pública para un futuro ataque. Sin embargo, si se agrega a la campaña mediática una mayor preparación o un despliegue avanzado de armas de ataque de largo alcance, son posibles los ataques preventivos de la Federación Rusa.
2. Detener en el flanco oriental de los sistemas de ataque de la alianza o armas de largo alcance capaces de decapitar al liderazgo militar y político de Rusia.
3. Un fuerte aumento en el número de voluntarios militares de los países de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania o un fuerte aumento en el suministro de nuevos tipos de armas.

Recomendaciones RAND:
1. Continuar diciendo que no van a luchar directamente con la Federación Rusa, a través de canales públicos y diplomáticos.
2. Reforzar las capacidades defensivas de la OTAN en el este, pero tener cuidado con el despliegue de armas de largo alcance.
3. Desplegar nuevas fuerzas en el flanco este gradualmente para no dar la falsa impresión de que se están preparando para operaciones ofensivas.
4. Dispersar y ocultar los sitios de almacenamiento de armas para Ucrania para que Moscú no tenga la oportunidad de golpearlos con varios golpes.
5. No haga declaraciones sobre el cambio de poder en Rusia.
6. La prolongación del conflicto en Ucrania conlleva el riesgo de activar varios de los escenarios descritos para el inicio de una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN a la vez.
7. La escalada y el conflicto directo entre la Federación Rusa y la OTAN pueden surgir de acciones aparentemente insignificantes: las espirales de escalada entre la OTAN y Rusia tienen la misma probabilidad de derivar de las acciones de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados que de las acciones de Rusia.


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos siguen bombardeando sin piedad a los civiles de Donetsk

El distrito Kuybyshevskyy de la ciudad está bajo el fuego de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Las llegadas se registraron en las calles Stepanenko, Chernov, Stepnaya, Slovatskaya y Korabelnaya. Un incendio en la antigua base de los restaurantes de carretera, también hay incendios en casas particulares. Una persona resultó herida. Fotos publicadas por el alcalde Alexei Kulemzin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

UkroSMI difunde la mentira de que Kiev podría recibir misiles ATACMS de largo alcance

Según varias "fuentes", hay apoyo en ambos partidos del Congreso para la transferencia de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania para el sistema HIMARS. De hecho, la portavoz demócrata de Michigan, Elissa Slotkin, dijo a la CNN que hay personas de ambos partidos que apoyan la iniciativa, pero sin concretar nada. Es decir, el número que apoya el envío de misiles a Kiev es probablemente pequeño si Slotkin ni siquiera lo menciona. Además, el asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, reiteró la semana pasada en el Foro de Seguridad de Aspen que Estados Unidos no proporcionaría ATACMS, ya que podrían utilizarse para atacar territorio ruso, lo que provocaría una mayor escalada del conflicto armado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (28 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El plan que tienen sobre la mesa los EEUU, seria la invasion de una sola provincia irani, la mas occidental, la que tiene mayor poblacion arabe, la que produce mas petroleo y gas, necesitarian 1.000.000 de soldados mas la colaboracion iraqui y saudi.
> 
> PD- La ocupacion completa del pais persa, eso ni se lo plantean los generales usanos.



Lo que ya intentaron cuando la "Qassidiya" de Sadam.... 
Qassidiya fue el Guadalete de los sasánidas.....


----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

Acabo de escuchar un trozo de la tertulia de pfizerico y ha dicho un "esperto" que "ej que los HIMARS", vamos, que los banderas van a conquistar todo


----------



## agricultura (28 Jul 2022)

En mi caso ha sido mi belleza sobrenatural la que me ha permitido vivir a todo lujo, sin extenuantes carreras profesionales ni obedecer a ningún jefe.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que te quiere decir Kelden, es que pese a todo eso al nacer aquí si no eres idiota puedes vivir muy bien. Yo lo hago, y curiosamente sin que nadie me moleste, porque se que ni esto es una democracia, ni el sistema es justo, y que el tio medio de aqui tiene menos posibilidades de influir en el sistema que el tio medio de la URSS por ejemplo.



No lo entienden. Están tan programaos que piensan que el sistema y sus dinámicas plasmadas en un modelo económico muy concreto, que no son más que consensos humanos basados en el interés de unos pocos y en la ignorancia de muchos, son leyes naturales. Ni se plantean que hay miles de formas diferentes de hacer las cosas. Lo peor es que, por lo que aquí dicen, parecen ser incapaces de sobrevivir decentemente en ese ecosistema y reclaman "ayuditas" ..... Coño .... el ecosistema está para enriquecer a floren, no para que la gente viva mejor o peor .... Si consigues vivir bien, vale .... y si no .... es el mercao, amigo .... algo habrás hecho mal .... compra un libro de autoayuda y contrata un coach ...  

Ojo, que yo también comprendo que al tio normal que le va bien no es solo por lo que el hace, hay que tener suerte también. Y sobre todo hay que entender que no controlas nada y que en cualquier momento te puedes quedar con una mano delante y otra detrás. Aquí, menos unos pocos, nadie está a salvo.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar un trozo de la tertulia de pfizerico y ha dicho un "esperto" que "ej que los HIMARS", vamos, que los banderas van a conquistar todo



Hay un impresionante artículo en el confidencial en esa línea. Más que otanistas habría que llamarles alcoyanistas.


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Diez helicópteros de la base naval de Norfolk han sido dañados por un temporal

Según la Marina estadounidense, cinco MH-60S Knight Hawk, un MH-60R Sea Hawk y cuatro helicópteros antisubmarinos MH-53E Sea Dragon fueron "volados".

Los militares simplemente no tuvieron tiempo de resguardar el equipo en los hangares, ya que el aviso de tormenta se emitió 15 minutos antes de la borrasca.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Diez helicópteros de la base naval de Norfolk han sido dañados por un temporal
> 
> Según la Marina estadounidense, cinco MH-60S Knight Hawk, un MH-60R Sea Hawk y cuatro helicópteros antisubmarinos MH-53E Sea Dragon fueron "volados".
> 
> ...



Ya podía ser fuerte el viento. Un MH-53 es un monstruo.


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Según se informa, un barco ucraniano del tipo Gurza, incautado durante la liberación de Berdyansk de la ocupación ucraniana, participará en un desfile naval el Día de la Marina en Novorossiysk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ojo, que yo también comprendo que al tio normal que le va bien no es solo por lo que el hace, hay que tener suerte también. Y sobre todo hay que entender que no controlas nada y que en cualquier momento te puedes quedar con una mano delante y otra detrás. Aquí, menos unos pocos, nadie está a salvo.



La suerte siempre esta ahí, y a nivel economico tienen todos los resortes así que cualquiera que no sea de la cupula puede estar jodido. Pero lo gracioso es que los de abajo siguen la programación , comprate un adosado más grandote que los tipos no subiran y da igual 200.000 que 300.000 pagando interes compuesto..

Y acabas viendo al tipo que no podia vivir en un piso (era de pobres ) , volviendo a casa de sus padres con casi 40 y con deuda vitalicia. El tema es que pasan 10 años , y vamos a volver a ver lo mismo. Pensar es gratis. Son unos hdp, pero la plebe los admira , quiere jugar a la bolsa, y vivir como ellos, porque se creen que es un juego limpio.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> son llanuras de poco valor militar que los rusos les va a ser muy dificil defender porque no hay sitio donde cubrirse...



Eso mismo se aplica tambien a las tropas ucranianas, tendran que soportar un chaparron de proyectiles de artilleria y misiles rusos...


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

De hecho, ha comenzado una recesión en los Estados Unidos.
El PIB del país cae por segundo trimestre consecutivo, lo que se considera uno de los principales signos de recesión.
Pero el gobierno de Biden no quiere reconocerlo antes de las próximas elecciones, por lo que la Fed llama a lo que está sucediendo una "desaceleración". Deberían decir simplemente "crecimiento negativo".

Por supuesto, los republicanos en las elecciones de mitad de mandato uno de los principales elementos de la campaña contra los demócratas serán las acusaciones de que la banda de Biden llevó a los Estados Unidos a la recesión. La pandilla de Biden, por su parte, pretenderá que es "la recesión de Putin".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... si quieres intentar algo puedes empezar votando, mientras te dejen, a los que no se dejan comprar .... No es garantía de nada porque floren es mucho floren y el perro no suelta el hueso sin más, pero por algo se empieza. Desde luego votando a los que están en nómina de floren es seguro que no obtienes nada de nada.



No me merece la pena ni el esfuerzo de ir al colegio y lo tengo enfrente de casa literalmente ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De hecho, ha comenzado una recesión en los Estados Unidos.
> El PIB del país cae por segundo trimestre consecutivo, lo que se considera uno de los principales signos de recesión.
> Pero el gobierno de Biden no quiere reconocerlo antes de las próximas elecciones, por lo que la Fed llama a lo que está sucediendo una "desaceleración". Deberían decir simplemente "crecimiento negativo".
> 
> ...



Si USA está ya en recesión imagínate como estamos nosotros. Pero bueno, maquillando las estadísticas todo va bien…


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Rusia es un estado terrorista. Es hora de hacerlo oficial y destruir la economía rusa (c) Ermak

Anteriormente en la serie.

1. La imposición de sanciones destruirá la economía rusa.
2. El corte de SWIFT destruirá la economía rusa.
3. Un embargo de las exportaciones de petróleo destruirá la economía rusa.
4 La declaración de impago arruinará la economía rusa.

Ese es un caso en el que el guionista se queda sin aliento...
Vamos, que también afirma que un embargo de las exportaciones de gas a Europa arruinará la economía rusa. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1138065
> 
> _“En primer lugar, nunca rechazaré mi pasaporte ruso. Y segundo: encuentro rusofobia todos los días”._
> 
> ...



El Seagal me cae bien lastima que últimamente este bastante fondón ¿demasiada buena vida?. 

Normalito con la guitarra, no lo hace mal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Jul 2022)

Bueno, la propaganda oficial ya reconoce la recesión en USA, como estarenos….








EE UU entra en recesión técnica tras la contracción de su economía por segundo trimestre consecutivo


El PIB estadounidense retrocede un 0,2% en el segundo trimestre. La Casa Blanca y muchos analistas creen que deben tenerse en cuenta más criterios que el crecimiento para un diagnóstico concluyente de la situación




elpais.com


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La suerte siempre esta ahí, y a nivel economico tienen todos los resortes así que cualquiera que no sea de la cupula puede estar jodido. Pero lo gracioso es que los de abajo siguen la programación , comprate un adosado más grandote que los tipos no subiran y da igual 200.000 que 300.000 pagando interes compuesto..
> 
> Y acabas viendo al tipo que no podia vivir en un piso (era de pobres ) , *volviendo a casa de sus padres con casi 40 y con deuda vitalicia.* El tema es que pasan 10 años , y vamos a volver a ver lo mismo. Pensar es gratis. Son unos hdp, pero la plebe los admira , quiere jugar a la bolsa, y vivir como ellos, porque se creen que es un juego limpio.



Y echando la culpa a los rojos y despotricando contra los moros ....


----------



## clapham5 (28 Jul 2022)

Un post corto , cortisimo porque el clapham esta en su hora de yoga kosher pero acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que le ha dejado en shock , asi que necesitara otra hora de yoga extra y si no funciona , 10 mg de Escitalopram
Le ha dicho al clapham que en El Kremlin estan en PANIC MODE , los mensajes del @rejon y del @JAGGER estan hundiendo la moral de la tropa y la popularidad del Zar comienza a resentirse , eso si , un misero 0.03 % pero algo es algo ...
El Shoigu esta " missing " , no sale de burbuja oteando ideas . 
Asi que ya sabeis , si quereis ayudar a la madre Rossiya estrujaos el coco
De momento han puesto a los camaradas citados en busqueda y captura .
Ofrecen una recompensa por sus cabezas ( cualquiera de ellas ) 
De momento parece que TODA la estrategia rusa pasa defender el puente de Antonivsky como si fuera el Santo Sepulcro
En www.apuestasmilitares.com la destruccion del puente por los ukros en agosto se paga 3.3 euros a 1 .
Si metes 33 euros ganas 100 . El referendum de anexion parece que se pospone .
Ayer cayo un misil tierra - tierra ukro en un colegio electoral matando a una oveja ( afortunadamente el edificio estaba vacio )
Pero no todo son malas noticias : La aldea de Sverdlovsk ( 67 hab ) se rindio a los rusos .
Es la aldea # 1000 que cae en poder de Rossiya
hip hip hurrah .


----------



## delhierro (28 Jul 2022)

El partido Rusia Justa (8% de los votos ), que apoya en general a Putin y Rusia unida. Esta negociando su unificación con el partido comunista ruso. 

Un movimiento de politica interna, que quizas no prospere pero que indica que una parte importante de la gente por allí empieza a cansarse de los titubeos. Y de la falta de acción decisiva.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo que ya intentaron cuando la "Qassidiya" de Sadam....
> Qassidiya fue el Guadalete de los sasánidas.....



Es una provincia rodeada de montañas, facil de fortificar y defender de manera prolongada, pero Iran tiene casi 90 millones de habitantes, son una poblacion joven y nacionalista, un solo chiita conduciendo un camion, hizo retirarse del Libano a todos los marines usanos.












Atentado contra los cuarteles en Beirut en 1983 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

¡Los militantes de Zelensky atacaron Energodar!

En la noche del 27 al 28 de julio, un ataque con drones realizado por militantes de Zelensky golpeó el asentamiento "Sosnovy Bor" en Energodar, donde viven los empleados de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

Como resultado del ataque, el edificio residencial de la calle Prydnestrovska sufrió daños.

Una mina lanzada por terroristas ucranianos impactó en una habitación infantil. Milagrosamente, no hubo víctimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

¿Se está preparando el traslado de Ucrania a Polonia? La Rada Suprema aprueba un proyecto de ley sobre garantías especiales para los polacos, que les otorga los mismos derechos de empleo y educación que a los ucranianos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## piru (28 Jul 2022)

Pregunta a los follaukras:
¿Cuánto tiempo tiene que pasar desde que se corta la retirada al enemigo (los HIMARS sobre el puente) hasta que se inicia la maravillosa contraofensiva sobre Jersón?

1 día?
1 semana?
1 mes?
1 año?
1 década?
Ya si eso el próximo siglo veremos?


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU estima que Rusia ha registrado 75.000 bajas durante la guerra en Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno y las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos estiman que Rusia ha registrado unas 75.000 bajas entre muertos y heridos desde que comenzó la *guerra en Ucrania*, según publica el New York Times. Esta cifra supondría la mitad de los 150.000 efectivos que Rusia tenía desplegados en primavera.
> 
> El dato de los 75.000 soldados muertos o heridos fue mencionado en una reunión conjunta y privada del Departamento de Estado, el Departamento de Defensa, el Estado Mayor Conjunto de EEUU y la Oficina del Director Nacional de Inteligencia.
> ...



Es una estimación plausible y verosímil.

Cuadra bastante bien con los datos reportados de bajas por parte de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Haciendo una estimación (no temeraria) de que las milicias de cada república sufren el 20 % de las bajas, y las tropas de la Federación el 60 % restante, esos números salen.

Detallando entonces por fallecidos/heridos, la relación está más o menos en 1:4 (las tropas de la Federación aun menos fallecidos, pero bueno, para las estimaciones de punto gordo ya sirve).
Lo que nos lleva a unos 15.000 soldados muertos y 60.000 heridos de diversa gravedad (10.000 y 40.000 respectivamente del contingente de la Federación Rusa).

En el caso ucraniano (necesario para ponderar y comparar), hay mucha más niebla de guerra, pero fuentes ucranianas han reconocido que las bajas totales están en el orden de magnitud 100.000.
Extrapolando por algunos casos y detalles que la relación fallecidos/heridos es de 1:2 en el bando ucraniano, los números totales estimativos serían:
Algo más de 30.000 soldados fallecidos, con unos casi 70.000 soldados heridos de diversa gravedad.

El número total de heridos es similar ("recuperables" ya lo dudo....), pero el número de bajas fatales es más o menos el doble en el bando ucro-kievita que en el bando aliado.

Las bajas totales (fallecidos+heridos) en relación a los contingentes totales movilizados (no confundir con soldados presentes de forma simultanea), parece bastante similar, alrededor de un 20 % de bajas respecto del total de efectivos participantes.
La diferencia radica en que por parte de la Federación (el "aliado" alfa y más potente), apenas han movilizado un contingente bastante ínfimo de su total potencial bélico. 
Respecto de las milicias republicanas, así como las fuerzas armadas ucro-kievitas (los "donbasianos" son_ de iure_ tan ucranianos como los otros), están bastante al límite de su capacidad de movilización efectiva.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> UkroSMI difunde la mentira de que Kiev podría recibir misiles ATACMS de largo alcance
> 
> Según varias "fuentes", hay apoyo en ambos partidos del Congreso para la transferencia de misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania para el sistema HIMARS. De hecho, la portavoz demócrata de Michigan, Elissa Slotkin, dijo a la CNN que hay personas de ambos partidos que apoyan la iniciativa, pero sin concretar nada. Es decir, el número que apoya el envío de misiles a Kiev es probablemente pequeño si Slotkin ni siquiera lo menciona. Además, el asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, reiteró la semana pasada en el Foro de Seguridad de Aspen que Estados Unidos no proporcionaría ATACMS, ya que podrían utilizarse para atacar territorio ruso, lo que provocaría una mayor escalada del conflicto armado.
> 
> ...



Con esos misiles sí podrían llegar incluso a Moscú. O casi: estarían algo justitos pues el rango es de 500 km


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y echando la culpa a los rojos y despotricando contra los moros ....



Tus amos podemitas son coadyuvantes así que mejor cierras el pico


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jul 2022)

*Europa acaricia con pavor las cabezas de sus hijos*



Estos últimos días Occidente se ha encargado de demostrar que la crisis de Ucrania hasta ahora sólo está beneficiando a Moscú y no deja de producir efectos no deseados por los agentes del Departamento de Estado, confirmando el nivel de improvisación del plan del Pentágono, que con la pretendida defensa de Ucrania esperaba poner de rodillas al presidente Putin y desmembrar a la Federación de Rusia.

Lo que no se está verificando, al punto de que las consecuencias, más allá de la muerte de rusos y ucranianos, la están comenzando a pagar los ciudadanos europeos y norteamericanos con inflación, desabastecimiento y una sensación cada vez más notoria de que algo está por cambiar de modo irreversible. Circunstancias que también sufre el resto del mundo, pero bueno, sabemos que ese resto es el resto.

Gracias al seguidismo sumiso de la OTAN, los mandatos de Washington han conducido a Europa al borde del colapso energético con todas las derivaciones que esto acarrea, fundamentalmente para la industria, dada la dependencia de muchos países europeos de los hidrocarburos rusos.

Es llamativo que nadie haya alzado la voz para advertir a los dirigentes europeos que se estaban gatillando en la boca cuando decidieron seguir a pie juntillas los planes del Departamento de Estado. Lo que también vale para los políticos norteamericanos que no se interpusieron a los nefandos planes de Biden y la canalla que lo maneja que ha llevado al país a una inflación del diez por ciento.

No cabe duda de que Rusia fue arrastrada a un conflicto que jamás tuvo intención de comenzar, ya que de haberlo querido y no estar apremiada por la amenaza de la OTAN, habría esperado al invierno para cortar los suministros energéticos, lo que rápidamente habría puesto a Europa de rodillas mendigando algo de calor para el inhóspito invierno. Lo que sucederá irremediablemente si el conflicto se extiende hasta entonces y posiblemente detone el sistema político que desde hace ya casi cinco meses ha mostrado que no es más que una cáscara hueca.

Rusia no se ha amilanado en estos meses de operaciones en Ucrania, y a pesar de la monumental catarata de armamento y medios norteamericanos y europeos puestos a disposición del ejército, los mercenarios y los grupos nazis que sostienen a Volodímir Zelensky, no han logrado hacer retroceder en nada a la _Operación Z_. que casi con exactitud de ajedrecista avanza cumpliendo ciclo tras ciclo de manera incontenible.



Spoiler



Sin duda alguna sonrisa habrá brotado en el presidente Putin al ser informado de que algunos de sus conspicuos enemigos ya han comenzado a marchar a cuarteles de invierno, como el británico Boris Johnson, el italiano Mario Draghi o la estonia Kaja Kallas.

Lo que quizás sea para tomarse más en serio es el patético paso de comedia que protagonizaron el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron y su par norteamericano Joe Biden a la salida de una de las tantas reuniones de la cumbre del G-7 que se desarrolló el mes pasado en el castillo de Schloss Elmau en los Alpes Bávaros (Alemania), donde la se vio a Macron agarrando del brazo, casi con brusquedad, a un Biden ausente para, entre el ruego y la exigencia y olvidando que estaba frente a docenas de periodistas, reclamar acerca de la imposición norteamericana de que Europa deje de comprar petróleo ruso antes de fin de año, pleno invierno europeo, por si alguien no lo advirtió.

En ese momento Macron informó al geronte norteamericano, además de a todos los periodistas que en estado de éxtasis presenciaban la “mini cumbre”, de que en una entrevista telefónica con Mohamed bin Zayed (MbZ) el _sheikh _de Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) le dijo: “Estoy al máximo (refiriéndose a la capacidad de producción petrolera)”, para seguir con que: “Los saudíes pueden aumentar en 150.000 (barriles por día), tal vez un poco más, pero no tendrán una gran capacidad antes de seis meses”.

Tal información fue lo que disparó a Macron a correr detrás de Biden a la vista de todo el mundo y entre el ruego y la exigencia pedirle que incrementara su producción petrolera. Algo que políticamente es muy difícil frente a las legislativas norteamericanas del próximo noviembre, dada la presión de los _lobbies_ ambientalistas, lo que podría hacer tambalear, todavía más, al tambaleante presidente norteamericano.
Europa necesitará compensar la faltante de dos millones de barriles al día para sustituir las importaciones rusas y hasta ahora nadie parece con posibilidades de cubrir ese blanco que se generará si Estados Unidos no rectifica la prohibición de suspender la importación de los vitales insumos rusos.

La emotiva entrevista entre el desencajado Macron y el ausente Biden fue interrumpida por el asesor de Seguridad Nacional de los Estados Unidos Jake Sullivan, quien aconsejó a los egregios mandatarios que terminarán con el papelón público y se alejarán de los periodistas que transmitían en directo para los casi 450 millones de ciudadanos de la Unión Europea (UE), muchos de los cuales en ese momento empezaron a acariciar con pavor las cabezas de sus hijos.

Como si faltasen noticias para profundizar la tragedia que vive Europa, se conoció que un nuevo misterio se precipitó a tierra en la noche del sábado, del que como todos los misterios la información es escasa. Un avión carguero ucraniano, fabricado en la era soviética, cayó entre las localidades de Antifilippi y Palaiochori, en el norte de Grecia.

El _Antonov An-12_ operado, según se dice ahora, por la carguera ucraniana _Meridian_, cubría la ruta Serbia-Bangladesh, con doce toneladas de “carga peligrosa”. Según vecinos de la zona, el avión explotó en el aire y se precipitó ya en llamas. Denys Bohdanovytch, director general de _Meridian_, informó de que los ocho tripulantes, todos ucranianos, habían muerto.

Mientras, las autoridades locales han ordenado a los vecinos del área no salir de sus casas, sellar puertas y ventanas y utilizar mascarillas, en previsión de no aspirar “vapores peligrosos y tóxicos” emitidos por el material que transportaba la aeronave. Enseguida, hacia el lugar partieron patrullas entre los que se incluyen, además del personal de rescate, expertos en explosivos y llamativamente agentes de la Comisión de Energía Atómica griega, por lo que ya se está presumiendo que el vuelo no se dirigía al sudeste asiático, sino que transportaba algún tipo de armamento ¿nuclear? hacia Ucrania. Grecia ya presentó reclamos ante Serbia y Ucrania por no haber informado de las características de la carga.

Quizás sea hilar muy fino, pero sin duda es llamativo que el avión con la “carga peligrosa” haya partido de Serbia algunos días después de las declaraciones de su presidente, Aleksandar Vuvic, que con el dramatismo que la situación amerita declaró en una entrevista a medios rusos que cumplidos algunos próximos objetivos del Kremlin “Vladimir Putin, presentará una propuesta. Y si Occidente no la acepta, se desatará el infierno”.

Mientras tanto, las malas para el comediante Zelenski no terminaron en Grecia y en las declaraciones de Vuvic, ya que a pocas horas de conocerse la caída del _Antonov_ con “carga peligrosa” se informó, sin poder confirmar que ambas noticias están relacionadas, de que Zelenski, despidió nada menos que a Ivan Bakanov, jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) y a la fiscal de crímenes de guerra Iryna Venediktova, después de que se descubriera que, aparentemente, dirigían una red de espionaje rusa. Bakanov, hasta hace pocas horas, fue uno de los hombres más poderosos del Gobierno del comediante e íntimo amigo desde la infancia, mientras que Venediktova desempeñó un aguerrido papel en los juicios contra los prisioneros rusos acusados de crímenes de guerra. Según se ha conocido, la red de espías manejada por Bakanov y Venediktova tendría a más de 60 agentes entre los funcionarios gubernamentales, habiéndose conocido por lo menos 651 casos de supuesta traición y colaboración con Moscú. 

Muchos de los agentes descubiertos ya estarían trabajando, desde los territorios controlados por Rusia.

Estados Unidos, con grandes costos y sin haber logrado absolutamente nada más que provocar la muerte de miles de personas, la destrucción de decenas de ciudades y pueblos, además de una crisis financiera mundial que está poniendo todo de cabeza, por lo que nadie puede avizorar las consecuencias finales de este conflicto en el que Rusia ya ha conquistado una cuarta parte de Ucrania y las tres cuartas partes de su capacidad industrial. Un logro demasiado contundente para revertirlo.

*Un viaje al caluroso desierto de la realpolitik*
En una pirueta solo posible en el campo de la _realpolitik_, el presidente Biden, viajó al Golfo Pérsico -seguramente llevando en sus oídos el pedido desesperado de su amigo Macron- donde debió soportar el zamarreo de los saudíes a quienes durante la campaña electoral del 2019, para diferenciarse de Donald Trump, trató al reino de “Estado paría”, por aquello del asesinato del periodista Jamal Khashoggi en 2018, tras lo que se negó en su momento a entrevistarse con el príncipe heredero Mohamed bin Salman (MbS), hombre fuerte del régimen _wahabita_ y responsable principal de la muerte del periodista, sin mencionar a Yemen, donde los muertos de MbS son centenares de miles más.

En la gira relámpago de la semana pasada también visitó el enclave sionistapara ratificar la alianza con su principal socio en el mundo, donde se volvió a comprometer con que Irán no tendrá acceso a energía nuclear, pero al menos no escuchó la insistencia de los sionistas de que era urgente iniciar una guerra urgente contra Teherán. Al tiempo Biden cumplió con la formalidad de pasar por Palestina, para enfrentar más tarde el verdadero motivo de su llegada Riad, donde se reunió con el rey Salman y con su hijo el príncipe MbS, lo que muchos interpretaron como un indulto de Biden al príncipe para avanzar enseguida hacia lo que importa, el petróleo. Del que hasta ahora no ha conseguido traerse un litro, lo que sin duda angustiará a Macron y al resto de los europeos, que se preparan para un fresco invierno. Tampoco Biden consiguió convencer a los sauditas de tomar una actitud más beligerante frente a Rusia.

A pesar del fracaso, Biden intervino en la cumbre del Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo (CCG) que se celebró en la ciudad saudita de Yedda con la presencia de sus seis socios: Arabia Saudita, Catar, Bahréin, Kuwait, Omán y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, en la que también participaron Jordania, Egipto e Irak, donde insistió en que “No nos alejaremos y dejaremos un vacío para que lo llenen China, Rusia o Irán. Y buscaremos aprovechar este momento con un liderazgo estadounidense activo y basado en principios”. Sin especificar claro qué principios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

Esta guerra tan rara necesariamente tiene que ser una puesta en escena para otros fines que están por venir. 
Con lo que en teoría está costando en misiles y vidas humanas ... con esa pasta podrían haber financiado a millones de sicarios que hiciesen como en España. 










No es difícil concluir que quien está financiando el feminismo - las delirantes leyes de violencia de género - la destrucción de las familias - la promoción del aborto - la bomba gay - la promiscuidad y el sexo estéril ..... SON LOS ÁRABES PARA RECONQUISTAR AL ÁNDALUS SIN NECESIDAD DE GASTAR LA PASTA EN MISILES .

La expresión _*Cui bono*_, también utilizada como _*Cui prodest*_ (¿Quién se beneficia?), es una locución latina, que hace referencia a lo esclarecedor que puede resultar en muchos casos, a la hora de determinar la autoría de un acto que permanece desconocida (por ejemplo, en un delito), el preguntarse por, y llegar a determinar, quiénes se habrían de beneficiar con sus resultados. Es considerado un principio del Derecho Romano.1

Aunque este principio es muy usado en criminalística, ni es sencillo determinar quién o quiénes son los que podrían ganar, ni muchos de los beneficiados tienen por qué haber estado implicados en el crimen, máxime cuando el culpable los usa como "cabeza de turco" para distraer la atención sobre su persona.

Se suele atribuir la frase al cónsul romano y censor Lucio Casio Longino Ravilla, y su uso popularizado por Cicerón.

Séneca utilizó esta expresión en Medea (acto primero, escena primera, versos 500-501): _"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

Lógicamente es una pinza para desindustrializar Europa y darle la puntilla final.









El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## El_Suave (28 Jul 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Con esos misiles sí podrían llegar incluso a Moscú. O casi: estarían algo justitos pues el rango es de 500 km



¿500 km? ¿con qué cabeza de guerra?. Porque los americanos publicitan grandes alcances con la trampa de cabezas de guerra de tamaño reducido hasta el ridículo. Lo hacen con el ATACMS este, con el HIMARS, y también con el Tomahawk. 

500 km el ATACMS tal vez los alcance con una cabeza de guerra poco mayor que una granada de mano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

Los árabes y los chinos serán el futuro porque no arrastran las pesadas losas socioculturales y financieras del pasado que tienen los occidentales. 

Al poder contratar a los mejores ingenieros de cualquier cosa sus proyectos son los mejores . 

La vida para los árabes será como en un crucero. Sólo necesitan espacio vital para poder cultivar su comida como las tierras de Ucrania y España y dejar de depender del aire acondicionado . 

Si el coronavirus ha sido real ... no es descartable que haya sido un ensayo para exterminarnos a todos. Cuando en ningún caso se valoró el coronavirus como un ataque biológico ( algo que por no menos tendría que haberse investigado ) hace cómplices a los políticos europeos en todo lo que está pasando. 









El rascacielos de 120 kilómetros de largo que costará 1 billón de euros


Arabia Saudí sigue adelante con su proyecto Neom, una megalópolis del futuro que contendrá una de las construcciones más ambiciosas de la historia de la civilización




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Jul 2022)

Mirad el vídeo este, de película (literalmente)


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (28 Jul 2022)

El avión de carga ukraniano salió del territorio robado a Serbia y regalado a los abaneses de Kosovo, es decir despegó de la base gringa de Camp Bondsteel, centro de tráfico de armas, drogas, órganos humanos y lo que ustedes necesiten y puedan pagar, ya sea con dinero, con su alma, o con el cu...


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Tus amos podemitas son coadyuvantes así que mejor cierras el pico



Los podemitas, que no son mis amos, hacen lo que pueden. Tienen exactamente el poder proporcional a 35 diputados, o sea, poco. Fíjate lo que les ha costao conseguir que las eléctricas y los bancos paguen más impuestos: casi 3 años dándole el coñazo al hijoputa ese sociata.   Si tuvieran 200 diputaos, lo habrán hecho desde el primer día.

Ya te digo: hacen lo que buenamente pueden.

Y, honestamente, no se ni por qué se molestan. Yo iría a lo mio y que os den por culo a todos .....   No mereceis otra cosa.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ahora todos los ucranianos están viendo en vivo y en directo el absoluto desprecio por sus vidas que tienen los rusos.




¿ Los ucranianos que vivían en el Donbass -bombardeados cada día- y los ucranianos expulsados de sus viviendas o trabajos por tener ascendencia rusa, también ?


----------



## El_Suave (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Los ucranianos que vivían en el Donbass -bombardeados cada día- y los ucranianos expulsados de sus viviendas o trabajos por tener ascendencia rusa, también ?



Mire usted no merecía la pena contestar.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es una estimación plausible y verosímil.
> 
> Cuadra bastante bien con los datos reportados de bajas por parte de la República Popular de Donetsk.
> Haciendo una estimación (no temeraria) de que las milicias de cada república sufren el 20 % de las bajas, y las tropas de la Federación el 60 % restante, esos números salen.
> ...



Dudo muchísimo de esos números. 
¿15.000 fallecidos rusos x 30.000 fallecidos ucras? No sé rick...se estaba comentando una relación de 1 a 10 en bajas. 

75.000 bajas rusas/165 días = 455 bajas diarias + las bajas diarias de las repúblicas. 
100.000 bajas ucras/165 días = 606 bajas diarias. 

Al final va a ser cierto que los ucros van ganando la guerra. Estos números no cuadran con la tasa de desintegración del ejército ucro. Según estos datos, en porcentaje, tienen más bajas los aliados que los ucros y esto no se corresponde con el achicharre diario por parte de la artillería, cohetería y aviación rusa.

*Explicación*: engorde de bajas aliadas y maquillaje de bajas ucras. "Marketing de guerra"


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Poquito a poco...

Carta al gobierno: Alcaldes a favor de la puesta en marcha del Nord Stream II

_* "Creemos que el camino tomado por el gobierno alemán para desprenderse de las fuentes de energía 
de Rusia no es el correcto", reza una carta enviada al gobierno alemán por varios políticos locales. 
Para garantizar suficientemente la seguridad energética, recomiendan el uso de Nord Stream 2.
*_
* Los políticos locales de la isla de Rügen han propuesto el uso del polémico gasoducto Nord Stream 2 
del Mar Báltico en una carta conjunta dirigida a los gobiernos estatal y federal. La carta está firmada
por siete alcaldes. Según dijo el miércoles a dpa el alcalde de Sassnitz, Frank Kracht (parteilos), 
representantes de otros municipios han firmado posteriormente la carta.*


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*Los habitantes ucranianos de Jersón, esperanzados en la reconquista*
Pese a que las explosiones sacuden regularmente Jersón, los residentes que quedan las reciben casi complacidos. Iryna cuenta a Efe en una llamada por Messenger:* "Espero que nuestros chicos bombardeen incluso más".* "No puede imaginar cuánto estamos esperando que el Ejército nos libere". Y Natalia, que dejó la ciudad solo hace dos días, está de acuerdo: "estamos todos muy contentos con las noticias".

Según cuentan ambas, *la situación humanitaria en la ciudad se está deteriorando.* Todas las tiendas están cerradas, dice Nataliia, y la gente vende lo que puede en la acera bajo un calor abrasador para conseguir algún dinero con el que sobrevivir.

Dicen que falta de todo, que los precios se han cuadruplicado y que la gente no puede a menudo usar sus tarjetas de crédito o encontrar dinero en metálico. De lo único que hay mucho es verdura y fruta de la zona. Pero el aislamiento de los mercados ucranianos está llevando a la ruina a los productores locales. Viktor, de un distrito del sur de la región, dice a Efe que hay grandes campos de tomates abandonados. "La verdura casi no cuesta nada pero la carne y otros productos se están poniendo muy caros", cuenta.

Irina y su marido Volodímir, así como sus compañeros del canal de televisión JersónTV, han estado entregando toneladas de productos gracias a la aportación de una colecta en las localidades del frente al oeste de la ciudad. Están preocupados de que la gente no pueda aguantar en invierno si no hay cambios*. "Intentan cultivar algo de trigo pero los campos están llenos de bombas sin explotar y hay incendios por los bombardeos", *se lamenta Irina.

*Incluso aunque las protestas diarias fueron reprimidas brutalmente y algunos residentes fueron golpeados, repelidos con granadas de sonido y detenidos ilegalmente, el clima de resistencia sigue presente*. Natalia está segura de que solo una minoría apoya a Rusia. Viktor dice que la gente de su pueblo amenazó con apalear a un aislado colaboracionista si seguía dando información a los ocupantes.

En la ciudad las tropas rusas son conscientes de que el peligro aumenta. Volodímir dice que el número de controles se ha duplicado últimamente y que* los rusos registran casas y garajes buscando armas escondidas.*

Crónica de EFE desde Ucrania


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

* El vídeo de los helicópteros Chinook estadounidenses que supuestamente sobrevuelan la zona ocupada de Artemivsk es objeto de debate en Internet*
El pie de foto dice que "volaron hacia Popasna" (sí, los transportes vuelan alto hacia el frente, y sin cobertura de helicópteros de combate, nos lo creemos )
*No tenemos ninguna duda de que el vídeo es falso*, probablemente filmado también en Ucrania durante unos antiguos ejercicios de la OTAN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Mire usted no merecía la pena contestar.



igual pq no tiene argumentos y sigue negando que en ucrania hay un conflicto tb civil...


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

La artillería aliada destruye posiciones ucranianas en Avdiivka
Es desde esta zona ocupada desde donde el enemigo ha estado golpeando a Donetsk durante años.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Calla tú y sigue mamandola.........HDLGP.....rata de cloaca....


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Potentes explosiones en Artemivsk
Las explosiones han retumbado en la ciudad durante todo el día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Se establecen oficinas temporales del Ministerio del Interior ruso en los territorios liberados de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El puente sobre el río Ingulets.
> Todavía hay tráfico de vehículos a través de él, pero la superficie de la carretera ya ha sido significativamente dañada por los fuertes bombardeos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.
> 
> Al parecer, habrá repetidos intentos de bombardear los puentes Antonivsky e Ingulets en los próximos días. Además, es casi seguro que la presa de Kakhovka será bombardeada.
> ...



0 Respuesta por parte de Putin . No va a poder vivir siempre de los idealistas que se apuntan voluntarios. Tiene que reconocer la realidad, y tomar las medidas adecuadas, o incluso esos idealistas acabaran cabreandose.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

El Rosgvardiya informa que se descubrieron 12 tanques ucranianos abandonados y BMPs mientras se peinaba el terreno en la LNR. A juzgar por la foto publicada, el terreno parece similar al del cruce cerca de Bilohorivka, donde en mayo tuvimos un impacto de BTGR en el cruce, que perdió varias docenas de vehículos allí (en su mayoría BMPs, APCs y diversos equipos de ingeniería). Si efectivamente se trata de un cruce cerca de Belogorovka, podemos recordar que en mayo se señaló que además de nuestro equipo golpeado también había equipo de las AFU. Y según la declaración de Rosgvardiya, había 12 unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. El resto de los vehículos destruidos y dañados eran nuestros. Todavía no está claro qué parte de este montón de equipos nuestros y ucranianos dañados podría/se podría restaurar.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (28 Jul 2022)

Lo primero que hicieron los rusos tomar el control de las centrales nucleares, no vayan a ocurrir accidentes "accidentales".


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Eso parece que quieren decir los USAnos, sin embargo, los que parecen saber mas
dicen que lo que Blinken quiere es que Lavrov se ponga al teléfono... A saber...


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

Mientras continúa el alboroto por las exportaciones de grano a través del puerto de Odesa, el silo de grano de Melitopol funciona sin ningún "garante internacional". 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El silo de Melitopol recibe 300.000 toneladas de trigo y cebada​​El silo no ha dejado de trabajar ni un solo día. La vieja cosecha ya ha sido enviada a los puertos de Berdyansk y Sebastopol, desde donde se enviará a Turquía por mar.​​El silo está recibiendo ahora la nueva cosecha.​​







Будем жить


Доступная информация о мерах поддержки и помощи беженцам. Хроника событий и связь с земляками. Для обратной связи, предложить новость или найти земляков — @budem_zhit_bot Канал о ДНР — @budem_zhit_donetsk Канал о ЛНР — @budem_zhit_lugansk




t.me



​Video en el enlace​​​


----------



## bigmaller (28 Jul 2022)

¿Hegemonía estadounidense o Nuevo Orden Mundial? II - Pepe Escobar - EduBerlin - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de EduBerlin gratis. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O_9KwusNhs ¿Hegemonía estadounidense o Nuevo Orden Mundial? II - Pepe Escobar 4765 visualizacion... Programa: EduBerlin. Canal: Eduberlin. Tiempo: 01:25:45 Subido 26/07 a las 23:31:54 90308033




go.ivoox.com





Para los otanofilos que no usen anteojeras... . 

Una hora.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Dicen que el Borrell no está muy contento porque no le prestan atención y no es popular en África,
Mas que nada es porque en realidad Lavrov si es más popular que él en África. Pobre hombre...


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

*El boletín del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

En la dirección de Kharkiv, la Federación Rusa está bombardeando con artillería de cañones y cohetes y con la aviación.

En dirección a Slovyansk, los rusos intentaron realizar un reconocimiento en la zona de Brazhovka.

En la dirección de Bakhmut, los equipos de reconocimiento rusos intentaron aclarar las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas en las zonas de Berestove y Nagorny.

Por asalto, los rusos lograron mejorar la posición táctica en las zonas de Soledar y Vershina.

Las tropas rusas también realizaron operaciones de asalto en las direcciones de Yakovlevka, Bakhmut y Semihirya.

En la dirección de Avdiivka, la Federación Rusa reanudó las acciones de asalto en la dirección de Avdiivka y Peski.

El bombardeo mutuo en las zonas de Novovoznesenskoye, Potemkino, Vysokopolye y otros asentamientos continuó en la dirección de South Bug. La Federación Rusa lanzó un ataque aéreo cerca de Novopetrivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando dice nuevos Abrams, son reacondicionados y modernizados o nuevos, la empresa que los producia no quebro ???.



Lo desconozco


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Jul 2022)

El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

El chino se pone chulito.

vamos globalistas, a salvar a Taiwán  

Xi a Biden sobre Taiwán: "Los que juegan con fuego se prenderán fuego a sí mismos"


----------



## Harman (28 Jul 2022)

A las 12.20 horas de hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia han atacado el aeropuerto civil de Kropivnitskiy.

Nuestro equipo consiguió identificar los lugares exactos de los ataques: dos hangares situados en distintos extremos de la zona del aeropuerto fueron alcanzados. Un An-26 y dos Cessna-172 Skyhawks fueron destruidos. Seis personas murieron y 25 resultaron heridas de diversa gravedad.

El hangar de la academia de vuelo de la Universidad Nacional de Aviación: 48.535554877717935, 32.281580204098965

El hangar de la Sociedad Anónima Internacional de Aviación de Urga: 48.53216625778572, 32.28912340025164

En varias ocasiones, tanto los Cessna como los Saab-340 han estado aparcados fuera del hangar de Urga: normalmente se trata de una flota de aviones que han llegado al final de su vida útil y que han sido utilizados bajo contratos de Urga para las necesidades de la ONU en África.

Hace un año y medio, unos cuantos AN-26 en funcionamiento y unos An-32 y L-410 individuales estaban aparcados fuera del hangar de la academia de vuelo. En el mejor de los casos, el hangar de la academia de vuelo no estaba totalmente ocupado. Por lo tanto, en las circunstancias de las operaciones de combate y la inactividad real del aeropuerto civil, la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania utilizó la instalación condicionalmente pacífica para la base y la reparación de aviones militares. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Me pensaría que eres troll mcbein (puesto que difícilmente se puede ser tan tontorron), pero luego recuerdo que eres un gilipollas de manual y todo encaja: gilipollas, rata de cloaca y un hijoputa declarado y convencido........... La TRIFECTA perfecta.....


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Sobre desmantelamientos, reinicios y otras cosas de joder...:

"Desintegración controlada: Y todos caemos

_*En 1975, el CFR lanzó un estudio público sobre la política mundial titulado Proyecto 1980. 
El tema general era la "desintegración controlada" de la economía mundial, y el informe 
no intentaba ocultar la hambruna, el caos social y la muerte que su política acarrearía
a la mayor parte de la población mundial.
*_
*El estudio explicaba que el sistema financiero y económico mundial necesitaba revisión 
completa según la cual sectores clave como la energía, la asignación de créditos y los 
alimentos se pondrían bajo la dirección de una única administración mundial. 
El objetivo de esta reorganización sería la sustitución de los Estados nación...*


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española
> 
> 
> Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.
> ...



¿El 20%? ¿Pareto?


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los podemitas, que no son mis amos, hacen lo que pueden. Tienen exactamente el poder proporcional a 35 diputados, o sea, poco. Fíjate lo que les ha costao conseguir que las eléctricas y los bancos paguen más impuestos: casi 3 años dándole el coñazo al hijoputa ese sociata.   Si tuvieran 200 diputaos, lo habrán hecho desde el primer día.
> 
> Ya te digo: hacen lo que buenamente pueden.
> 
> Y, honestamente, no se ni por qué se molestan. Yo iría a lo mio y que os den por culo a todos .....   No mereceis otra cosa.



En burbuja Pablemos es responsable de todo lo que hace el gobierno, mientras que NWOX nunca es responsable de nada de lo que hacen los gobiernos de los que forma parte, porque sin mayoría absoluta no pueden hacer nada de lo que quieren.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los podemitas, que no son mis amos, hacen lo que pueden. Tienen exactamente el poder proporcional a 35 diputados, o sea, poco. Fíjate lo que les ha costao conseguir que las eléctricas y los bancos paguen más impuestos: casi 3 años dándole el coñazo al hijoputa ese sociata.   Si tuvieran 200 diputaos, lo habrán hecho desde el primer día.
> 
> Ya te digo: hacen lo que buenamente pueden.
> 
> Y, honestamente, no se ni por qué se molestan. Yo iría a lo mio y que os den por culo a todos .....   No mereceis otra cosa.



Claro por eso aplaudieron a rabiar al cocainómano en su discurso en el congreso, mismos perros con distintos collares, no cuela fachas y rojos son mismas marionetas de anglosión


----------



## El Pionero (28 Jul 2022)

La UEFA investiga los gritos a favor de Putin de los aficionados del Fenerbahçe


Los seguidores del equipo turco corearon el nombre del dirigente ruso durante el encuentro contra el Dinamo de Kiev, equipo ucraniano, en la ronda...




www.cope.es


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que hoy en día si quieres invadir un territorio para después de ocuparlo, o montas un genocidio y limpias todo el territorio o a la larga los invadidos se reorganizan y convierten la ocupación en un sinvivir.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> La UEFA investiga los gritos a favor de Putin de los aficionados del Fenerbahçe
> 
> 
> Los seguidores del equipo turco corearon el nombre del dirigente ruso durante el encuentro contra el Dinamo de Kiev, equipo ucraniano, en la ronda...
> ...



Adhesión inquebrantable.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro por eso aplaudieron a rabiar al cocainómano en su discurso en el congreso, mismos perros con distintos collares, no cuela fachas y rojos son mismas marionetas de anglosión



No se si tu sabes una máxima muy vieja del refranero español: donde fueres, haz lo que vieres, no destaques, no seas el listillo. O quieres acabar como los venezolanos o cubanos que van de listillos y desobedientes? Pagarías con gusto ese precio? O peor todavía ... como los ucranianos ....  

En cualquier caso estoy seguro de que tu estabas entre la legión que echó pestes de zapatero cuando no se levantó el dia que le pasearon la bandera yanki por los morros. Los fachas sois así de contradictorios y fascinantes.

Para cualquier político europeo con dos dedos de frente es cada día mas evidente que más pronto que tarde habrá que dejar de comer rabo yanki para pasar sin solución de continuidad a comer rabo chino. Lo difícil es encontrar ese momento especial en el que ese paso te sale gratis. Mientras tanto, todos quietos y que otro sea el primero.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu no se si sabes una máxima muy vieja del refranero español: donde fueres, haz lo que vieres, no destaques, no seas el listillo. O quieres acabar como los venezolanos o cubanos que van de listillos y desobedientes? Pagarías con gusto ese precio? O peor todavía ... como los ucranianos ....
> 
> En cualquier caso estoy seguro de que tu estabas entre la legión que echó pestes de zapatero cuando no se levantó el dia que le pasearon la bandera yanki por los morros. Los fachas sois así de fascinantes y contradictorios.
> 
> Para cualquier político europeo con dos dedos de frente es cada día mas evidente que más pronto que tarde habrá que dejar de comer rabo yanki para pasar sin solución de continuidad a comer rabo chino. Lo difícil es encontrar ese momento especial en el que ese paso te sale gratis. Mientras tanto, todos quietos y que otro sea el primero.



Va a ser apoteósico ver a la caterva de tribunos y turiferarios alabar a la "malvada dictadura china"


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu no se si sabes una máxima muy vieja del refranero español: donde fueres, haz lo que vieres, no destaques, no seas el listillo. O quieres acabar como los venezolanos o cubanos que van de listillos y desobedientes? Pagarías con gusto ese precio? O peor todavía ... como los ucranianos ....
> 
> En cualquier caso estoy seguro de que tu estabas entre la legión que echó pestes de zapatero cuando no se levantó el dia que le pasearon la bandera yanki por los morros. Los fachas sois así de fascinantes y contradictorios.
> 
> Para cualquier político europeo con dos dedos de frente es cada día mas evidente que más pronto que tarde habrá que dejar de comer rabo yanki para pasar sin solución de continuidad a comer rabo chino. Lo difícil es encontrar ese momento especial en el que ese paso te sale gratis. Mientras tanto, todos quietos y que otro sea el primero.



Facha será tu querido padre y yo no me hubiera levantado, me hubiera limpiado el culo con la bandera de los hijos de los piratas.
Tú vas de guay y eres una puta vendida a los anglos, como todos en el congreso


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Va a ser apoteósico ver a la caterva de tribunos y turiferarios alabar a la "malvada dictadura china"



Que estemos enfrascados en librarnos de los anglos no significa que usemos el dazibao para otra cosa que limpiarnos el culo


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy en día si quieres invadir un territorio para después de ocuparlo, o montas un genocidio y limpias todo el territorio o a la larga los invadidos se reorganizan y convierten la ocupación en un sinvivir.



que se lo digan a tus patrocinadores en irak...


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Jul 2022)

El péndulo comienza a moverse hacia el este.
Empresas alemanas dan la bienvenida a un movimiento de la Embajada de China en Alemania para facilitar aún más las reglas de viaje, expresando su compromiso con el desarrollo a largo plazo en el mercado chino.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*El PIB de Rusia cayó un 4,9 % en junio, informa el Ministerio de Economía de la Federación Rusa.
*
El declive de la economía se está acelerando, en mayo fue del 4,3% y en abril del 2,8%. En general, el PIB en el segundo trimestre disminuyó un 4%.

UN.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Va a ser apoteósico ver a la caterva de tribunos y turiferarios alabar a la "malvada dictadura china"*



Bah ... yo creo que ni eso va a pasar. En esta cosa nueva que viene yo creo que nadie se va a preocupar de como se gobiernan sus socios comerciales.

Esta cosa tan asquerosa de justificar el saqueo de medio mundo buscando coartadas en una supuesta autoridad moral y ética es cosa de occidente y sus raices cristianas. Ya sabes, pecao, tranquilizar la conciencia y tal y tal .... Se que sey un hijoputa, luego alguna coartada me tengo que buscar ....


----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

HONG KONG, 28 de julio. /TASS/. Será muy difícil que la administración de Taiwán se niegue a recibir a la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, pero si la visita se concreta, las autoridades de la isla tendrán que 'soportar la ira de Beijing', señala el principal diario hongkonés South. China Morning Post dijo el jueves.

Por un lado, señala el periódico, la visita de Pelosi a la isla demostraría que Taipei cuenta con el apoyo de Washington y aumentaría las posibilidades del gobernante Partido Demócrata Progresista de ganar las elecciones de mitad de período de noviembre. Pero al mismo tiempo, las consecuencias de tal visita, contra la cual Pekín advierte enérgicamente, serían un aumento de la presión militar de China sobre la isla.

"Sería extremadamente difícil para el gobierno de la presidenta Tsai Ing-wen rechazar la oferta de Pelosi de visitarla, dada [su posición en la política estadounidense] y que es conocida desde hace mucho tiempo por su apoyo a Taiwán", dijo Wang Kung-yi, director. de la Sociedad Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos de Taiwán, dijo: "Pero si Pelosi visita, el gobierno de Tsai tendrá que soportar la ira de Beijing, que ya ha amenazado con tomar medidas enérgicas [si sigue adelante]", señaló.

Otro analista taiwanés, Chieh Chung, advirtió que Beijing aumentaría significativamente la presión militar sobre la isla durante la visita de Pelosi. En particular, el Ejército Popular de Liberación de China, según él, puede enviar buques de guerra sobre la línea media, la zona de identificación de defensa aérea de Taiwán a través de la línea media del estrecho que separa el continente y las islas. El Ejército Popular de Liberación de China también podría realizar simulacros con fuego real cerca de la costa sur de Taiwán con buques de guerra y drones de ataque.

Anteriormente, hubo informes en los medios de que Pelosi, quien ocupa el tercer puesto más importante en la jerarquía del gobierno de los EE. UU., tenía la intención de visitar la isla en agosto. Se señaló que Pelosi había planeado visitar Taiwán en abril, pero pospuso el viaje debido al coronavirus. La visita habría sido la primera visita a la isla del presidente de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. en 25 años. El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de China, Zhao Lijian, dijo que Beijing tomaría medidas drásticas en caso de la visita.

Los expertos señalan que el plan de Pelosi de visitar Taiwán aumenta la amenaza de un conflicto militar entre el Ejército Popular de Liberación de China y las Fuerzas Armadas de Estados Unidos. Según algunos analistas, el ejército chino podría declarar una zona de exclusión aérea y una zona de navegación restringida con el pretexto de realizar ejercicios militares cerca del Estrecho de Taiwán, lo que obligaría al avión de Pelosi a cambiar su ruta si aún insiste en visitar la isla.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bah ... yo creo que ni eso va a pasar. En esta cosa nueva que viene yo creo que nadie se va a preocupar de como se gobiernan sus socios comerciales.
> 
> Esta cosa tan asquerosa de justificar el saqueo de medio mundo buscando coartadas en una supuesta autoridad moral y ética es cosa de occidente y sus raices cristianas. Ya sabes, pecao, tranquilizar la conciencia y tal y tal .... *Se que sey un hijoputa*, luego alguna coartada me tengo que buscar ....




Joder,como está el patio.....


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Espero y deseo que encuentren pruebas de esto.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Quedan 55 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico.


----------



## Magick (28 Jul 2022)

EE. UU. TRASLADA EL ESCUADRÓN F-22A A LA BASE AÉREA DE LASK AB, POLONIA

En su comunicado de prensa de hoy, el mando de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos en Europa anunció que los cazas F-22A que vinieron de Alaska a Inglaterra pronto se desplegarán en la Base Aérea de Lask AB, Polonia.
Seis F-22A llegaron a Inglaterra ayer, seis más debían llegar hoy.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Pfffff jajajajjajjjjjajjjjj


----------



## NPI (28 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Luchadora por la libertad...
> 
> más luchadores por la libertad
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138044



Perfil del PROUCROPITECO

y muy aficionado a Nexta.tv = CIA


----------



## Magick (28 Jul 2022)

Un coronel de la SBU borracho en un control de la policia ucraniana:


----------



## Saturnin (28 Jul 2022)

*Canciller de Austria: No es posible el embargo de gas ruso*

Es imposible imponer un embargo al gas ruso porque amenaza con el colapso de la industria y el desempleo, dijo el canciller austriaco, Karl Nehammer, en una conferencia de prensa.

"La posición de Austria es tal que es imposible introducir un embargo con respecto al gas. No solo porque Austria depende del gas ruso, la industria alemana también depende de él, y si se derrumba, la austriaca se derrumbará también; nos enfrentaremos al desempleo masivo", dijo el político.



Karl Nehammer









Embargo of Russian gas not possible — Austria’s Chancellor


At the same time, Karl Nehammer expressed confidence that ‘smart sanctions,’ like restrictions in respect of electronic components, will demonstrate their efficiency over time




tass.com


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*El Senado de EE. UU. aprobó una resolución que pide al Departamento de Estado que reconozca a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo debido a sus acciones en Ucrania, Georgia, Siria y Chechenia.*

Consecuencias para un país reconocido como patrocinador del terrorismo:

- prohibición del suministro de armas;
- control sobre la exportación de bienes de doble uso;
prohibición de las ayudas económicas;
- denegación de beneficios fiscales a las empresas que operan en dicho país;
- Sanciones contra países que ayudan al patrocinador del terrorismo;
- congelar la propiedad de tal país;
- presión de imagen: el negocio no quiere tratar con un patrocinador del terrorismo.

US Senate passes resolution seeking to label Russia as sponsor of terrorism – media


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Senado de EE. UU. aprobó una resolución que pide al Departamento de Estado que reconozca a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo debido a sus acciones en Ucrania, Georgia, Siria y Chechenia.*
> 
> Consecuencias para un país reconocido como patrocinador del terrorismo:
> 
> ...



Los yankis están que cagan perdigones de lo bien que les está saliendo este asunto ....


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*La empresa química más grande del mundo BASF ha cerrado sus proyectos en Rusia y Bielorrusia, informa la compañía.
*
Se han amortizado activos por importe de 51 millones de euros, así como provisiones para pasivos con clientes, proveedores y empleados por importe de 27 millones de euros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> La UEFA investiga los gritos a favor de Putin de los aficionados del Fenerbahçe
> 
> 
> Los seguidores del equipo turco corearon el nombre del dirigente ruso durante el encuentro contra el Dinamo de Kiev, equipo ucraniano, en la ronda...
> ...



Conseguirán el efecto contrario y lo saben


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Perfil del PROUCROPITECO
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138469
> y muy aficionado a Nexta.tv = CIA



A ver .... nadie que tenga twitter o facebook puede ser considerado una persona normal. Eso es regalar tu vida a precio de derribo. Si además pones para definirte "esposo de una gran venezolana y padre de dos galanes" ya te cagas. Atontao perdido ....


----------



## Magick (28 Jul 2022)

Caravana de Himars dirigiéndose hacia Ucrania:


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*La Cámara de Representantes de EEUU afirma que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o resultado heridos en Ucrania.*

Los legisladores de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos que han asistido este miércoles a una sesión informativa sobre Ucrania han afirmado que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos durante la guerra en Ucrania.

Asimismo, han asegurado que los militares rusos están fatigados, pero que los ucranianos están buscando refuerzos adicionales, ya que pretenden lanzar una contraofensiva en el sur antes del invierno.

"Nos informaron de que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o han sido heridos, lo que es enorme, tienen cantidades increíbles de inversión en sus fuerzas terrestres, más del 80 por ciento de sus fuerzas terrestres están empantanadas", ha recalcado a la CNN la representante demócrata, Elissa Slotkin de Michigan, que forma parte del Comité de Servicios Armados de la Cámara de Representantes y que recientemente visitó Ucrania.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...728061011.html


----------



## Saturnin (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Senado de EE. UU. aprobó una resolución que pide al Departamento de Estado que reconozca a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo debido a sus acciones en Ucrania, Georgia, Siria y Chechenia.*
> 
> Consecuencias para un país reconocido como patrocinador del terrorismo:
> 
> ...



*PERO SI LOS USANOS SON LOS QUE MÁS HAN APOYADO Y APOYAN DICTADURAS, TERRORISTAS Y SÁTRAPAS.*


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Dicen que en Gulag hay unas vistas y paisajes preciosos durante el invierno. Seguro que salen unas fotos chulísimas para el Vogue.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Cámara de Representantes de EEUU afirma que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o resultado heridos en Ucrania.*
> 
> Los legisladores de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos que han asistido este miércoles a una sesión informativa sobre Ucrania han afirmado que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos durante la guerra en Ucrania.
> 
> ...




Joder .... pero si era para ya mismo ....


----------



## Mabuse (28 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No soy nada fan de Don Adolfo, pero al menos lleva chaqueta y no una camiseta sudada llena de restos de coca.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Dicen que en Gulag hay unas vistas y paisajes preciosos durante el invierno. Seguro que salen unas fotos chulísimas para el Vogue.



Yo no entiendo por que razón ese tio está vivo o por lo menos tiene la cabeza puesta a precio. Es incomprensible. Putin debe ser medio maricón o algo así.


----------



## Malevich (28 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No soy nada fan de Don Adolfo, pero al menos lleva chaqueta y no una camiseta sudada llena de restos de coca.



 
Fijaos en la cara y la mirada de la señora Zelensky....


----------



## Remequilox (28 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Dudo muchísimo de esos números.
> ¿15.000 fallecidos rusos x 30.000 fallecidos ucras? No sé rick...se estaba comentando una relación de 1 a 10 en bajas.
> 
> 75.000 bajas rusas/165 días = 455 bajas diarias + las bajas diarias de las repúblicas.
> ...



RP Donetsk reporta unas bajas propias en su milicia de unos 2.500 fallecidos y unos 10.000 heridos.
RP Lugansk, que han tenido dura participación tanto en el repliegue de Jarkov (victorioso para Ucrania) como en la toma de Severo-Lisichansk (y siguen), habrán tenido otras tantas.

Así que solo en las milicias las bajas serían, cienes arriba cienes abajo, de unos 5.000 fallecidos y unos 20.000 heridos.

La extrapolación de la fuerza militar de la Federación, su exposición, adiestramiento, y por tanto número de bajas, al menos debe ser igual, y posiblemente algo superior, a la de los contingentes de las milicias de las republicas.

En el mejor de los casos, las bajas totales "rusas" serían al menos unos 50.000 efectivos, y posiblemente algunos miles más.
Por eso decía que la cifra de 75.000 bajas (entre muertos y heridos) entre "los rusos" (deberían decir "los aliados", pero bueno....), es plausible. Quizás realmente sean 60.000, 65.000 o 70.000. 
Esa cifra "informada" por medios USA actúa como un estimador máximo.

Sobre tu relación de bajas diarias: si a ti te matan 90 soldados al día, pero causas la muerte a 200 soldados del enemigo, está claro quien va ganando la guerra. Más si el que tiene 90 fallecidos al día tiene unas reservas demográficas y un ejército 5 veces más numeroso.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No copio el artículo completo, pero esto que trae Caronte es justamente de lo que hemos estado conversando en las últimas páginas del hilo. En lo personal no creo que recuperen Jérson (ni de lejos), pero si tomarán gran parte de la "llanura oriental" sobre el márgen del Dniper y eso será presentado (al menos de cara al público) como una gran victoria ucraniana.
> 
> Militarmente valdrá cinco centavos, pero propagandísticamente será presentado como un millón.



La estepa dificulta tanto la ofensiva como la defensiva a partes iguales, asimismo se debe notar lo siguiente:

- La necesidad de componente blindado que asegure la rotura y penetración del frente.
- Esta maza blindada necesita cobertura aérea o como mínimo cobertura AA de corto alcance para no ser diezmada en el intento.
- Superioridad 2-1 en cuanto a infantería.
- Competencia en el alto mando y mando intermedio para las variaciones tácticas que se necesiten, flexibilidad.
- Superioridad artillera para saturar las trincheras y otras defensas.
- Alta moral de las unidades que iniciaran la operación.
*- Logística operacional adecuada para el avituallamiento de las unidades involucradas.*

Una cosa es atrincherarse en defensas preparadas durante ocho largos años, con provisiones y municiones almacenadas para tal fin y una muy distinta iniciar una ofensiva a gran escala con retazos de lo que pudiste sacar del frente del Donbass y con una logística más que cuestionable. Esta operación, si realmente se lleva a cabo, puede ser el último eslabón para la derrota definitiva del Ejercito Ucraniano al estilo de la fracasada "Operación Ciudadela". La mejor oportunidad para una ofensiva ucraniana, con alta probabilidad de éxito, se perdió el 24/02 al inicio de la Operación Especial Militar.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

*Letonia aumenta el apoyo militar a Ucrania.
*
El jueves, el gobierno de Letonia apoyó la propuesta del Ministerio de Defensa de brindar apoyo militar adicional a Ucrania.

Así lo anunció el Ministro de Defensa de Letonia Artis Pabriks, según el portal Delfi.

El ministerio no comentó qué tipo de apoyo se brindará a los ucranianos.

El jueves por la mañana, se convocó una reunión extraordinaria cerrada del gobierno para considerar este tema.

UN.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Letonia aumenta el apoyo militar a Ucrania.*
> 
> El jueves, el gobierno de Letonia apoyó la propuesta del Ministerio de Defensa de brindar apoyo militar adicional a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Les van a mandar una Fenwick y un motocarro ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Va a ser apoteósico ver a la caterva de tribunos y turiferarios alabar a la "malvada dictadura china"



Y que tienen un abuelo que salvo 5 veces la vida de Stalin.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

De ser cierto, esto sería el pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov 2.0... Según un artículo de Handelsblatt, habría negociaciones entre Alemania y Rusia para abrir el NordStream2 a cambio de asegurarse gas durante el próximo invierno...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El péndulo comienza a moverse hacia el este.
> Empresas alemanas dan la bienvenida a un movimiento de la Embajada de China en Alemania para facilitar aún más las reglas de viaje, expresando su compromiso con el desarrollo a largo plazo en el mercado chino.



Juraría por un momento que los alemanes se están cansando de la correa americana.


----------



## Charidemo (28 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De ser cierto, esto sería el pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov 2.0... Según un artículo de Handelsblatt, habría negociaciones entre Alemania y Rusia para abrir el NordStream2 a cambio de asegurarse gas durante el próximo invierno...



Ojalá invadieran Polonia entre los dos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Dicen que en Gulag hay unas vistas y paisajes preciosos durante el invierno. Seguro que salen unas fotos chulísimas para el Vogue.



Hombre, con el cambio climático Siberia mejora por momentos.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Según el Komsomolskaya Pravda este año habrá una fuga de capitales de Rusia de 243.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre, con el cambio climático Siberia mejora por momentos.



Y los mosquitos zumban mas que los Kamov.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



no me extraña que Hitler quisiera conquistar Rusia .


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jul 2022)

Va a ser francamente curioso ver que sistema de calefacción nos proponen ahora porque detrás vamos los españoles:


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Los ucros probablemente no atacarán Jersón en plan masivo, se dedicarán a hostigar y sobretodo, a cortarles la logística todo lo posible. No pasará mucho tiempo antes de que empiecen a escasear munición y comida.


----------



## Argentium (28 Jul 2022)

*Valero asegura que suministrar más gasóleo a Europa es un verdadero reto.*
20:43 || 28/07/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Va a ser francamente curioso ver que sistema de calefacción nos proponen ahora porque detrás vamos los españoles:



Van a intentar cortar el gas doméstico por las noches....aunque desconozco si es factible ni cómo se puede hacer.
La luz no se puede cortar por los electrodomésticos, pero el gas para la mayoría de esclavos ya verás si lo proponen


----------



## Argentium (28 Jul 2022)

*Reserva semanal de gas natural de la EIA de EE.UU. 15b** (previsión 19b, anterior 32b)*


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Dado que no puedo leerlo todo, no sé si esta es la 1ª vez que se lanza un ataque desde allí. Pienso que esto convierte a Bielorusia en objetivo de las fuerzas del mal. Imaginemos que la 'gran ofensiva ucraniana' se dirige hacia allí. Sería una forma de escalar el conflicto, cosa que le interesa tanto al payaso como a los anglosajones.


----------



## Top5 (28 Jul 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando dice nuevos Abrams, son reacondicionados y modernizados o nuevos, la empresa que los producia no quebro ???.



Me suena que la que la marca de vehículos que finalizó su fabricación fue Hummer.

Hummer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Les ha faltado cambiar el nombre de la revista por 'Rogue'


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Jul 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Moscú espera que la turbina de Siemens para el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 llegue a Rusia y sea puesta en servicio próximamente, declaró el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.

"Esperamos que [la turbina] llegue al lugar de funcionamiento de alguna manera en un futuro próximo, sea instalada y puesta en servicio", anunció Peskov al comentar el tema.
Sin embargo, indicó que la administración presidencial no puede seguir todas las etapas del transporte de la turbina y recomendó hacer la pregunta sobre la devolución del motor al gigante energético Gazprom, que opera el gasoducto.
Al responder si es necesario enviar a Canadá otra turbina, que también se había parado, para su mantenimiento, Peskov señaló que "se conoce que hay ciertos problemas allí que requieren una reparación rápida".
A mediados de junio pasado, Rusia redujo en un *60%* el suministro a través del gasoducto submarino Nord Stream 1, al desactivar tres motores en la estación de bombeo de Portóvaya.
Normalmente en esta estación deben estar funcionando cinco turbinas –todas de fabricación de Siemens– y una que queda en reserva. Los motores se someten sistemáticamente a mantenimiento técnico y reparación en la empresa alemana, que realiza estas obras en su filial en Canadá.

Gazprom envió para la reparación una turbina y esperaba recibirla de vuelta en mayo, pero las sanciones de Canadá impuestas a Rusia por su operación militar en Ucrania retrasaron su regreso.

Tras una serie de negociaciones, Berlín logró devolver el motor reparado y este se encuentra en el territorio alemán, mientras que Siemens y Gazprom están tratando de arreglar los problemas burocráticos para trasladar la turbina a Rusia.

Gazprom anunció que detiene otra turbina de Siemens por las condiciones técnicas del motor y el día 27, redujo el suministro de gas por el gasoducto hasta *33 millones* de metros cúbicos al día.

Según explicó el vicepresidente de Gazprom *Vitali Markélov*, la empresa no envía las turbinas averiadas a Siemens debido a que sigue sin recibir el motor ya reparado y además persiste el riesgo de que las sanciones de Canadá impidan de nuevo la reparación de otros aparatos.


----------



## Honkler (28 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Espero y deseo que encuentren pruebas de esto.



El FSB ya debe tener todos los detalles… estoy convencido que el FSB sabe, incluso antes que el mismo farlopero, el color de calzoncillos que va a usar ese día.


----------



## Yomateix (28 Jul 2022)

Que lejos queda aquello de considerar xenofobia estas cosas....Todos los Rusos incluso los estudiantes, son seres malvados a los que se ha ido expulsando de los paises en que estudiaban, a los que se llegaba a despedir de puestos de trabajo....un país más que se une a lo de ponerles todas las trabas posibles a la hora de estudiar o trabajar. 

*Estonia dejará de expedir visados por motivos de estudio a ciudadanos rusos como represalia por la guerra en Ucrania*
El Gobierno de Estonia ha anunciado este jueves que a los ciudadanos rusos ya no les serán concedidos visados o permisos de residencia por motivos de estudio. Además, los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos no podrán obtener permisos de trabajo de corta duración si no tienen un permiso de residencia válido expedido por Estonia, según ha señalado el Gobierno del país báltico en un comunicado.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llevan mucho tiempo con esa idea y es peligrosa. Es demasiada distancia para una guerra que puedan ganar y USA tiene pánico a meterse ahí y hacer el ridículo. Ellos calculan que están en la ventana temporal adecuada porque las fuerzas armadas iranies están muy necesitadas de una modernización que no acaba de arrancar. De todos modos Iran necesita realmente el programa nuclear civil y va a continuar a la mínima ocasión que tenga.



Me temo que USA no tiene la más mínima intención de ayudar a Israel (ni a nadie entre sus 'aliados') si las cosas se tuercen. Llevo tiempo diciéndolo y soy muy, muy pesado con esto. Igualmente, creo que a corto o medio plazo, Israel entrará en una guerra que no puede ganar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Van a intentar cortar el gas doméstico por las noches....aunque desconozco si es factible ni cómo se puede hacer.
> La luz no se puede cortar por los electrodomésticos, pero el gas para la mayoría de esclavos ya verás si lo proponen



Díos, por la noche cuando más frío hace, Scholl no apuesto por tus huevos en lo que queda de vida.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Díos, por la noche cuando más frío hace, Scholl no apuesto por tus huevos en lo que queda de vida.



¿Las empresas de edredones cotizan en bolsa?


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> - Superioridad 2-1 en cuanto a infantería.




Oso (no copio tu post completo, el que tenga interés que siga el enlace y lo lea).

Mi percepción es que los ucranianos no van a poder ir contra Jérson, ni quebrar en su totalidad la ocupación de la ribera norte del Dniper, pero lo que he señalado es que, *para ser EXITOSA PSICOLOGICAMENTE* (no militarmente), le basta con ocupar la mayor cantidad posible de tierras (hasta puse un mapa de la zona).

Esa "_ganancia en el mapa_" (en una zona de escaso valor militar, pero de altísimo valor psicológico), tomada antes de que se inicie el invierno y las operaciones se congelen, es lo que dará los argumentos para:

a) *Fortalecer a Zelinsky* (_nos hace sufrir, pero lucha y va "ganando"_)

b) Mantener justificado *el sacrificio de Occidente* (_no tenemos gas, el desempleo aumenta, la inflación es rampante, pero todo lo hacemos porque se notan los avances en Ucrania, cuando hay apoyo ellos pueden avanzar_).

c) Justificar además el gasto público para soportar a Ucrania *y enviarle armas y abastos* (_no podemos dejarlos ahora que van recuperando su tierra, hay que seguir mandándoles de todo_).

Y, en la zona indicada, la superioridad numérica, no será de "2x1", será de *"10 o 15 x 1"* !!!

Al ser militarmente poco relevante, es donde menos recursos utilizará Rusia en la defensa... pero será el espacio cuyo aprovechamiento PROPAGANDISTICO será crítico.

Eso si, si los ucranianos NI SIQUIERA pueden tomar ese sector (el más débil y menos importante), entonces apaga la luz y cierra la puerta al salir, porque significa que ya están perdidos.  

Hay tres condiciones bajo las que Rusia evita esa ganancia PROPAGANDISTICA (y bastante mala en tanto permite fortalecer a Zelinsky)

1) *Si su defensa es tan exitosa* que los ucros no consiguen ni siquiera las llanuras peladas.

2) Si en el mismo plazo *logran avances tan importantes en el Donbass*, que "eclipsen" ese eventual "triunfo" ucraniano.

3) O si realizan un "ataque sorpresa" *en algún punto nuevo* (o no tan nuevo pero paralizado como Sumy o similar)

Este es mi punto.


----------



## rejon (28 Jul 2022)

Ambos partidos del Congreso de los EE. UU. Apoyan la transferencia de misiles de largo alcance ATACMS para HIMARS a Ucrania. 

Estos misiles son capaces de alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 310 km. Según Elisa Slotkin, diputada del Partido Demócrata estadounidense, el gobierno estadounidense considera necesario aprobar urgentemente la decisión e iniciar la entrega de estos misiles en las próximas tres semanas.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Moscú espera que la turbina de Siemens para el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 llegue a Rusia y sea puesta en servicio próximamente, declaró el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.
> 
> "Esperamos que [la turbina] llegue al lugar de funcionamiento de alguna manera en un futuro próximo, sea instalada y puesta en servicio", anunció Peskov al comentar el tema.
> Sin embargo, indicó que la administración presidencial no puede seguir todas las etapas del transporte de la turbina y recomendó hacer la pregunta sobre la devolución del motor al gigante energético Gazprom, que opera el gasoducto.
> ...



Jo,jo,jo, Putin se está deshuevando de risa: La OTAN con sus sanciones haciéndole el juego a Putin y encima Putin queda bien con todo el mundo ya que la culpa no es suya... Lo de occidente ya es un tema grotesco.


----------



## vermer (28 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Va a ser francamente curioso ver que sistema de calefacción nos proponen ahora porque detrás vamos los españoles:



Es una gozada que la borregada europea (lo siento, pero entramos de lleno) pague muy caro el hecho de votar a traidores que van en contra de los intereses (no sólo económicos) de los propios europeos.

Y es una gozada porque es la única pero excelente oportunidad que tenemos para ESPABILAR, REACCI9NAR y mandar a los anglos al depósito de la basura. Su hábitat. Son de poca o nula ducha.

Pensaba cambiar mi caldera de gas, pero ¿para qué, si mi piso está bien aislado y orientado, y la basura gobernante nos va a poner precios prohibitivos....si es que llega el gas?

Vladimiro, cierra el gas de una putin vez. Por nuestro bien.

Sigo mirando generadores solares para uso puntual. Muy caros para su capacidad de almacenamiento y ciclos de carga, pero si llegan los cortes de luz.....veremos paneles solares colgando en los balcones


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Van a intentar cortar el gas doméstico por las noches....aunque desconozco si es factible ni cómo se puede hacer.



Unos cuantos aparatos a gas que no tengan válvula de corte automático, cuando retome la presión, inundarán de gas los sitios donde se encuentren y habrá explosiones e incendios.

Además, quitar la presión de las cañerías -y reponerla luego- es de una complejidad (y tiempo) descomunal.

Posiblemente ocurra una de estas dos cosas:

a) Mezclar el gas con algún otro gas (inerte, no combustible) que bajará el poder calórico de la llama. Eso si hay disponibilidad masiva del mismo (cosa que ignoro).

b) Bajar la presión (baja el poder calórico de la llama) en un 10% o 20%.


----------



## autsaider (28 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Oso (no copio tu post completo, el que tenga interés que siga el enlace y lo lea).
> 
> Mi percepción es que los ucranianos no van a poder ir contra Jérson, ni quebrar en su totalidad la ocupación de la ribera norte del Dniper, pero lo que he señalado es que, *para ser EXITOSA PSICOLOGICAMENTE* (no militarmente), le basta con ocupar la mayor cantidad posible de tierras (hasta puse un mapa de la zona).
> 
> ...



¿Como se supone que los rusos van a abastecer a su ejército al otro lado del rio para al menos mantener Jerson?


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *EE. UU. puede apoyar la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán con portaaviones, Beijing amenaza con una zona de exclusión aérea*
> 
> 
> La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, planea visitar Taiwán en agosto. La República Popular China está decidida a frustrar estos planes y está lista para tomar medidas decisivas, ya que considera que la iniciativa de Washington es un intento de violar el principio de "una sola China". Así lo informa el South China Morning Post.
> ...



Imaginemos que Washington decide enviar a la 'Pelusas' ¿qué harán los chinos, derribar el avión? ¿obligarla a aterrizar en territorio chino? dudo que aparte de acercar sus aeronaves provocativamente a la que porte a la tipa esa, no harán nada más. A USA solo le falta una excusa para cortar el flujo de exportaciones chino a sus puertos. Y luego, la camarilla de tuercebotas europeos se verían obligados a hacer lo propio ¿resultado? recesión en China.

Y sí, claro que China puede ir a mayores, pero ¿le interesa? estando ganando la guerra comercial ¿para qué se va a meter en follones de incógnito resultado? pero bueno, igual las fuerzas internas dentro del PCE se creen lo suficientemente fuertes y se dejan llevar por las ansias de terminar de una vez con 'el demonio yanki'. Y esto último será un error si vemos que éstos meten a la bruja en un avión y la envían hacia allá. Yo de ella iría haciendo testamento y tal.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sinceramente el que piense que todo esto no está hecho para mandar a Europa al medievo es que esta ajeno a la realidad...
> Lo que esta haciendo la UE encontra de sus intereses es algo que solo se entiende habiendo untado a todos los dirigentes de la UE....



Untado y chantajeado. Sobre todo esto último.


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Las empresas de edredones cotizan en bolsa?




Entiendo que el inteligente camarada @clapham5 ya había invertido en las empresas chinas *que fabrican banderas* rusas y de los estados del Donbass y ahora debe haberlo hecho *en las textiles* a cargo de edredones, frazadas y cobijas. El te informará sin duda.


----------



## Rantamplum (28 Jul 2022)

Las AFU confirmó en el informe de la tarde el inicio de una ofensiva rusa en todo Donetsk.

La infraestructura,algunas posiciones, equipo y múltiples tropas han sido eliminadas.

Los rusos han tenido éxito en Avdeevka, Krasnogorsk y Pesok, donde siguen avanzando.

Sacado de Telegram


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los países del G7 deciden cuándo se introducirá el precio máximo del petróleo ruso*
> Hoy, 10:18
> 5
> 
> ...



Ya se ha comentado aquí que es una estupidez soberana pretender poner límites al precio del petróleo, sea ruso o árabe. El mercado es el mercado. Ahora bien ¿y si esta medida lo que busca es impedir que Europa pueda seguir comprando ese petróleo? para arruinarla todavía más, obviamente.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿500 km? ¿con qué cabeza de guerra?. Porque los americanos publicitan grandes alcances con la trampa de cabezas de guerra de tamaño reducido hasta el ridículo. Lo hacen con el ATACMS este, con el HIMARS, y también con el Tomahawk.
> 
> 500 km el ATACMS tal vez los alcance con una cabeza de guerra poco mayor que una granada de mano.



El tomahawk tiene un alcance de hasta 1.250 km. con una cabeza explosiva de 450 kg. Son palabras mayores. Los pueden lanzar desde Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (28 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Como se supone que los rusos van a abastecer a su ejército al otro lado del rio para al menos mantener Jerson?



1.- Los puentes siguen en pie.

2- la artillería de largo alcance que es la que consume más munición por peso , la pueden atricherar en el lado sur del rio, igual que los lanzacohetes.

3.- Tienen barcos, transbordadores, etc...aunque eso es más lento.

4.- Pueden haber acumulado gran cantidad de suministros.

5.- Helicopteros para suministros urgentes.

De todas formas, la mejor defensa es un buen ataque. Putin deberia haber mandado ya un mensaje claro, no se realmente a que espera. Supongo que a una situación limite, para salir y decir "yo no queria, me han obligado.....".




El_Suave dijo:


> ¿500 km? ¿con qué cabeza de guerra?. Porque los americanos publicitan grandes alcances con la trampa de cabezas de guerra de tamaño reducido hasta el ridículo. Lo hacen con el ATACMS este, con el HIMARS, y también con el Tomahawk.
> 
> 500 km el ATACMS tal vez los alcance con una cabeza de guerra poco mayor que una granada de mano.



No , lo que hacen es cambiar el contenedor tiran en lugar de 6 , 1 o 2 con el mismo peso que los 6 juntos. Es un pepino respetable. Más pequeño que un iskander pero podria tirar los puentes por ejemplo.







Version yanqui





Version norcoreana. 

Los de las republicas podrian intentar comparles algo, ahora que tienen relaciones a nivel estatal. Las sanciones de la onu se las pueden pasar por el forro. Pero claro tendrian que llegar por territorio ruso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> 1.- Los puentes siguen en pie.
> 
> 2- la artillería de largo alcance que es la que consume más munición por peso , la pueden atricherar en el lado sur del rio, igual que los lanzacohetes.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí... nos tiene engañados a todos , él no iba a invadir Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si Rusia hace eso no va a ser para no vender gas el año que viene ... Lo hará para no vender nunca más a Europa. El golpe será mucho peor. Ahora mismo un 20 % de las industrias españolas se han parado debido al precio del gas, y la inflación a nivel europeo ya esta lastrando el turismo que es el sector más importante ... No es que lo vayamos a pasar mal es que directamente vienen años de pobreza en las calles como no se ha visto en una generación y todo esto se lo debemos a la UE y sus politicas de chulo de putos con respecto al resto de países.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A diferencia de la actitud de muchos en este foro, en Rusia saben perfectamente que toda esta locura la han impuesto los anglosajones en contra de los intereses de Europa. Y a buen seguro nos van a apretar la soga hasta que recuperemos el sentido común, pero cuando suceda, abrirán sus brazos para acogernos. Para ello tendremos que ver colgados de semáforos y farolas, perdón, juzgados por traidores y criminales a nuestros presuntos (y al menos por una vez es justo usar ese término) representantes políticos. En otras palabras, un cambio total en el sistema de gobierno en Europa.

Seamos serios, a Rusia no le interesa ser el mamporrero de China, que es a lo que le está llevando esta situación kafkiana. A Rusia le interesa lo mismo que le interesa a Europa, que es llevarnos bien y convertirnos en la 1ª potencia mundial con diferencia, y van a mantener esa idea viva mientras no suponga su caída. Y lo que tenemos que hacer nosotros, es rezar y esforzarnos informando, para que eso algún día pueda ser una realidad. Cojones.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jul 2022)

Este invierno:






Un fin de semana en la taiga siberiana con Vladímir Putin (22.03.2021)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Jul 2022)

al parecer va cortando pollas

si fuera de un ejercito de la OTAN, ahora mismo estaria ante un tribunal militar. Como es un orco de mierda, será condecorado y jaleado por el putincelato.

Bueno, parece que llegan los ATACMS, llega el azufre a 300km


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Les van a mandar una Fenwick y un motocarro ...



Algo es algo, lo que importa es la intención...


----------



## Salamandra (28 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Díos, por la noche cuando más frío hace, Scholl no apuesto por tus huevos en lo que queda de vida.



Las calefacciones a la noche suelen estar apagadas. El problema es que cortar el gas no es cortar sólo calefacción sino agua caliente. Ahí tenemos un problema serio con bebés y con abuelos que ya no controlan. También con determinadas profesiones con horarios particulares.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De hecho, ha comenzado una recesión en los Estados Unidos.
> El PIB del país cae por segundo trimestre consecutivo, lo que se considera uno de los principales signos de recesión.
> Pero el gobierno de Biden no quiere reconocerlo antes de las próximas elecciones, por lo que la Fed llama a lo que está sucediendo una "desaceleración". *Deberían decir simplemente "crecimiento negativo".*
> 
> ...



Lo que deberían de decir, es *decrecimiento*. 'Crecimiento negativo' es un oxímoron, igual que 'una belleza repugnante'. Son cosas de la neo-lengua.


----------



## mazuste (28 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso parece que quieren decir los USAnos, sin embargo, los que parecen saber mas
> dicen que lo que Blinken quiere es que Lavrov se ponga al teléfono... A saber...



Como se suponía:
*"Lavrov prestará especial atención a la petición de hablar con el secretario
de Estado USAno cuando el tiempo lo permita".*
Zakharova.

¿Qué tal?


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si USA está ya en recesión imagínate como estamos nosotros. Pero bueno, maquillando las estadísticas todo va bien…



No estamos peor... por ahora. Recordemos que son ellos los que han estado tirando de impresora desde hace décadas para mantener su economía, 'qualitative easing' lo llaman últimamente. Yo lo llamaría inflación brutal camuflada.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que lejos queda aquello de considerar xenofobia estas cosas....Todos los Rusos incluso los estudiantes, son seres malvados a los que se ha ido expulsando de los paises en que estudiaban, a los que se llegaba a despedir de puestos de trabajo....un país más que se une a lo de ponerles todas las trabas posibles a la hora de estudiar o trabajar.
> 
> *Estonia dejará de expedir visados por motivos de estudio a ciudadanos rusos como represalia por la guerra en Ucrania*
> El Gobierno de Estonia ha anunciado este jueves que a los ciudadanos rusos ya no les serán concedidos visados o permisos de residencia por motivos de estudio. Además, los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos no podrán obtener permisos de trabajo de corta duración si no tienen un permiso de residencia válido expedido por Estonia, según ha señalado el Gobierno del país báltico en un comunicado.



Estonia era el país de la UE con la inflación más alta, del 20%.

Por ahí busqué la razón y dejaron de importar material de construcción, productos frescos de Rusia, etc. Perder esa ventaja, y ahora pagar a precios "alemanes" , es lo que tiene.

Entonces entendí ese 20%.

Algunos países bálticos seguían teniendo una economía de servicios que vivía de intermediar con Rusia, y de conceder visados y residencias a rusos de poder adquisitivo medio, que establecían pequeño comercio y servicios entre la UE y Rusia, la propia banca de esos países se especializó en eso.

Sospecho que el bajón económico de esos países sólo acaba de empezar. 
Y eso que (salvo Estonia, o más bien su capital) eran zonas deprimidas con demografías negativas que impresionaban y los jóvenes ya escapaban a cualquier otro país.


----------



## Evangelion (28 Jul 2022)

Entro para decir que sois unos HDLGP


----------



## Treefrog (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Imaginemos que Washington decide enviar a la 'Pelusas' ¿qué harán los chinos, derribar el avión? ¿obligarla a aterrizar en territorio chino? dudo que aparte de acercar sus aeronaves provocativamente a la que porte a la tipa esa, no harán nada más. A USA solo le falta una excusa para cortar el flujo de exportaciones chino a sus puertos.* Y luego, la camarilla de tuercebotas europeos se verían obligados a hacer lo propio ¿resultado? recesión en China.*
> 
> Y sí, claro que China puede ir a mayores, pero ¿le interesa? estando ganando la guerra comercial ¿para qué se va a meter en follones de incógnito resultado? pero bueno, igual las fuerzas internas dentro del PCE se creen lo suficientemente fuertes y se dejan llevar por las ansias de terminar de una vez con 'el demonio yanki'. Y esto último será un error si vemos que éstos meten a la bruja en un avión y la envían hacia allá. Yo de ella iría haciendo testamento y tal.



Resalto una parte de tu post , para agregar que además de una recesión en China, lo que provocaría eso, sería una serie de bancarrotas y ola de despidos en Alemania.
Si los Yankees consiguen hacer con China lo que hicieron con Rusia, ahí si que viene el guano.


----------



## Peineto (28 Jul 2022)

Una serie de medidas ideales para caldo de cultivo del totalitarismo que piensan imponer con una u otra excusa. Se viene oliendo cada vez más fuerte desde el 2019. Lo grave es que lois países europeos siguen dormidos, desorganizados a nivel popular, con el miedo en el cuerpo y hasta en los higadillos ante la embestida del capital financiero dispuesto a defender sus dividendos a costa de lo que sea.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esta guerra tan rara necesariamente tiene que ser una puesta en escena para otros fines que están por venir.
> Con lo que en teoría está costando en misiles y vidas humanas ... con esa pasta podrían haber financiado a millones de sicarios que hiciesen como en España.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que son los árabes os que están financiando esta locura? me voy a contener de plasmar lo que mis manos estaban resueltas a escribir.

A ver si te enteras, que son las multinacionales anglosajonas las que han liado todo este pifostio. 'Los árabes' dice. Mira, me callo.


----------



## millie34u (28 Jul 2022)

La contraofen...cualoo


----------



## Discordante (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No estamos peor... por ahora. Recordemos que son ellos los que han estado tirando de impresora desde hace décadas para mantener su economía, 'qualitative easing' lo llaman últimamente. Yo lo llamaría inflación brutal camuflada.



Ahi. Haciendo honor a tu nick. Que fauna pulula por este foro madre mia.


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Como se supone que los rusos van a abastecer a su ejército al otro lado del rio para al menos mantener Jerson?



Dale tiempo, esta elaborando una respuesta primorosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que son los árabes os que están financiando esta locura? me voy a contener de plasmar lo que mis manos estaban resueltas a escribir.
> 
> A ver si te enteras, que son las multinacionales anglosajonas las que han liado todo este pifostio. 'Los árabes' dice. Mira, me callo.



¿ de verdad no te das cuenta esa extraña conexión entre la extrema izquierda y el islam más reaccionario ?

de hecho la mascarilla es el hiyab occidental. 

Los mismos que compran los equipos de fútbol y a los jugadores más caros del planeta hacen lo mismo con las demás instituciones. 

Con lo que cuesta un misil que tan alegremente Putin está dejando caer en Ucrania ... se soborna a miles de políticos, productoras de series para lavar el cerebro a la gente, personajes de la tele que sueltan arengas en los realitys ... y periodistas que mienten sin compasión.











La visita al Elíseo de Mohamed bin Salman provoca ira, “indignación” y división en Francia


El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, recibe en el Elíseo este 28 de julio a Mohamed bin Salman, el príncipe heredero saudita. La criticada visita es la primera a Europa desde el asesinato del periodista…




www.france24.com


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Dale tiempo, esta elaborando una respuesta primorosa.



No hace falta pensar mucho ... Ya han puesto un puente de pontones al lado del puente inhabilitado y una linea de ferrys ... En todo caso disponen de helicopteros de carga y si hay algún aeropuerto por la zona también podrían usarlo.


----------



## damnun_infectum (28 Jul 2022)

No te olvides del ministro de exteriores de Luxemburgo que pedía ASESINAR A PUTIN.

O los vídeos de la puta aquella cortando una cabeza de un soldado mientras cantaba.

O la propaganda de que el mejor abonado de los campos era con rusos.

Y ahora viene la loca del comentario llorando por no sé qué...que le den por culo al gilipollas ese, mejor ni contestarle.


----------



## kelden (28 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como se suponía:
> *"Lavrov prestará especial atención a la petición de hablar con el secretario
> de Estado USAno cuando el tiempo lo permita".*
> Zakharova.
> ...



Los yankis están ya que cagan perdigones con este asunto. Les está saliendo todo al revés, se les está yendo la economía de madre y andarán buscando alguna forma de reconducir el tema. De todas formas los rusos están haciendo el canelo de mala manera. Hace ya tiempo que tenían que haber cortado el gas y el petróleo definitivamente y lanzado un mensaje claro a los europeos: Quereis gas, petróleo, potasa, paladio, uranio, trigo, maiz, cobalto, niquel, aluminio, acero, etc....etc... ? Tendreis todo lo que querais de éso a buen precio el día que amablemente pidais a los yankis que desmantelen todas las bases que tienen en vuestros paises y se lleven todas sus armas a tomar por culo pa su tierra. Hasta ese día ni os molesteis en llamar, no os va contestar nadie. Y ahora dejadnos trankilos que tenemos un asuntillo pendiente con unos parientes gilipollas y andamos muy liaos.   De momento, hasta nueva orden, es como si no existierais.

Es que es patético el Blinken: Quiero hablar con Lavrov pa decirle que no se van a salir con la suya, que nunca lo permitiremos .....   Eso es lo que le respondió ayer en rueda de prensa a un periodista que le preguntó para qué quería hablar con Lavrov ....


----------



## Nicors (28 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No hace falta pensar mucho ... Ya han puesto un puente de pontones al lado del puente y una linea de ferrys ...



Sabes si aguanta el paso de un tanque principal ? Como 60 toneladas.


----------



## coscorron (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Sabes si aguanta el paso de un tanque principal ? Como 60 toneladas.



Pués no lo se porque desconozco que tipo de ponton es pero se que existen pontones que aguantan ese tonelaje porque precisamente hace no mucho fue noticia el ataque a unos tanques rusos cruzando un puente de pontones en el Donest en Bilohoriva al norte de Lysichansk.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que son los árabes os que están financiando esta locura? me voy a contener de plasmar lo que mis manos estaban resueltas a escribir.
> 
> A ver si te enteras, que son las multinacionales anglosajonas las que han liado todo este pifostio. 'Los árabes' dice. Mira, me callo.



El mundo es inmenso . De hecho hay 8 mil millones de habitantes ! 

De la misma manera que Rusia le ha puesto el ojo a Ucrania ...
Los países árabes tienen a la tierra prometida en Europa occidental. 

Llevan reclamándola cientos de años e intentando conquistarnos. 
Recuperar Al Ándalus es la prioridad y el mandato de Alá. 

Es difícil de entender para un no creyente que los dirigentes árabes son representantes de dios en la tierra y como tal tienen le mandato de expandir " la religión verdadera " y hacer desaparecer a los infieles ( si es posible sin derramar sangre mejor ) .

Si lo hacen bien serán recompensados con el paraíso eterno. Si lo hacen mal irán al infierno. 

El dinero es para ese fin . No es para tener los yates más grandes del mundo ( que también ) ni para ayudar a los muertos de hambre de África.

¿ por qué los negros no van a los países del Golfo productores de petróleo ? porque saben que no serán bien recibidos . Son ellos los que los envían a Europa para allanar el terreno. No hace falta muchísimo dinero . Insisto que con lo que cuesta un misil se paga a muchos sicarios en puestos clave .

¿ no ha conseguido ser un anormal como Pablo Iglesias vicepresidente de España ? pues como eso todo lo demás.


----------



## Satori (28 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si fuera de un ejercito de la OTAN, ahora mismo estaria ante un tribunal militar. Como es un orco de mierda, será condecorado y jaleado por el putincelato.











Un año de denuncias sin respuesta


La Cruz Roja ya advirtió al Pentágono en mayo de 2003 de la existencia de torturas en Irak




elpais.com


----------



## alfonbass (28 Jul 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> No te olvides del ministro de exteriores de Luxemburgo que pedía ASESINAR A PUTIN.
> 
> O los vídeos de la puta aquella cortando una cabeza de un soldado mientras cantaba.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es peor hacerlo que decirlo, es decir, seguimos teniendo bien clarito el que ha creado este "problema", pero en fin....luego está la gente de este foro, que empieza a contar batallitas de marcianos....


----------



## El-Mano (28 Jul 2022)

Recomiendo ver a menos los primeros minutos, sobre himnars, buks y un juguete del Lidel coreano.


----------



## autsaider (28 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Dale tiempo, esta elaborando una respuesta primorosa.



Pues vamos a echarle una mano a @Nico

Rusia tiene unos 15 btg en Jerson. Asumimos que se van rotando de manera que 5 descansan y 10 pelean. Eso significa 225 camiones al día trayendo suministros. Pero estamos suponiendo que el transporte irá perfecto y que no habrá un incremento en los combates.

Es una certeza que el transporte no irá perfecto: las barcazas y embarcaderos serán atacadas porque es demasiado fácil atacarlas.

Es una certeza que habrá un incremento en los combates: rusia tendrá que aumentar su ejército y sus suministros; no harán falta 225 sino muchos más.

El plan de ucrania es sencillo: estrangular las vias de suministros rusos y al mismo tiempo acrecentar los combates hasta que el frente ruso se desplome.

Si los rusos logran traer tropas y suministros en cantidad suficiente pues el plan ucraniano no funcionará. Pero es que no van a poder.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esto es muy interesante. Sabiendo la potencia de las redes sociales ¿qué finalidad real buscaba una acción como esta? pues lo que consigue es criminalizar al régimen de Kiev, y cualquiera sin siquiera ponerse las gafas, podría verlo.

Atención a las preguntas correctas. No son las respuestas las que llevan a la sabiduría, son las preguntas adecuadas a cada momento de la existencia.

Lo obvio es que toda esta estrategia, conlleva una destrucción total de Ucrania. Luego hay más cosas no tan obvias, pero falta que el personal se dedique a reflexionar un poquito.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Facha será tu querido padre y yo no me hubiera levantado, me hubiera limpiado el culo con la bandera de los hijos de los piratas.
> Tú vas de guay y eres una puta vendida a los anglos, como todos en el congreso



Lo peor es que el muy subnormal se traga la pantomima del Zapatiestros no levantándose. Chorrada sin efectividad alguna que solo sirve para engañar (aún más) a sus votantes, que se creyeron que ese candidato a componente de la 'Familia Adams' era contrario a los intereses de Washington.

He tenido que ver el mensaje con el otro navegador, aquí tengo a @kelden en ignorados, y ahí va a seguir estando.


----------



## frangelico (28 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante. Sabiendo la potencia de las redes sociales ¿qué finalidad real buscaba una acción como esta? pues lo que consigue es criminalizar al régimen de Kiev, y cualquiera sin siquiera ponerse las gafas, podría verlo.
> 
> Atención a las preguntas correctas. No son las respuestas las que llevan a la sabiduría, son las preguntas adecuadas a cada momento de la existencia.
> 
> Lo obvio es que toda esta estrategia, conlleva una destrucción total de Ucrania. Luego hay más cosas no tan obvias, pero falta que el personal se dedique a reflexionar un poquito.



Bueno, si te fijas según la prensa occidental jamás un ucraniano ha atacado a un solo civil ruso pero es que incluso se inventa agresiones rusas contra civiles ucranianos. Así que la gente ya percibe a los soldados rusos como bestias salvajes .


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Jul 2022)

Hoy también van ganando, como siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de verdad no te das cuenta esa extraña conexión entre la extrema izquierda y el islam más reaccionario ?
> 
> de hecho la mascarilla es el hiyab occidental.
> 
> ...




" Alá dio el petróleo a los árabes para que cumplan su cometido de expansión de la religión verdadera "


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ahi. Haciendo honor a tu nick. Que fauna pulula por este foro madre mia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138648



Ahora pon la cotización del rublo, que me quiero reir.


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Jul 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> yo siguo sin entender...
> 
> son llanuras de poco valor militar que los rusos les va a ser muy dificil defender porque no hay sitio donde cubrirse...
> 
> ...



La importancia es que es una cabecera para futuras operaciones, de perder esa cabecera de puente que cruza el Dnieper una nueva operación de para tomar la margen izquierda costaría muchas bajas de personal y material bélico, así como también se amenazaría con el bombardeo de Crimea con artillería de largo alcance.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Jul 2022)

les tenian que haber dado a algún pajarito narigudo.... 








El ejército ruso dispara varios misiles contra cazas israelíes en Siria - mpr21


El ministro de Guerra israelí, Benny Gantz, ha asegurado que “una batería antiaérea rusa disparó misiles contra aviones de combate israelíes en Siria hace unos dos meses”. Las declaraciones de Gantz se produjeron durante una conferencia celebrada en la zona ocupada de Jerusalén, en la que dijo...



mpr21.info


----------



## pepinox (29 Jul 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Entro para decir que sois unos HDLGP



Somos insensibles a los cumplidos.


----------



## pemebe (29 Jul 2022)

_*Que manera mas rara de intentar despistar a los ucranianos utilizando las bandas blancas (que son las que usan los rusos).
Y siquen bombardeando todo el frente (con todos los almacenes que han destruido los HIMARS).*_

Fuente Ucra:

Las fuerzas rusas se visten con el uniforme militar ucraniano durante las operaciones de asalto cerca de Pisky - Informe del Estado Mayor

ALONA MAZURENKO - JUEVES, 28 DE JULIO DE 2022, 19:20

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 28 de julio

No hubo cambios significativos *en los frentes de Volyn, Polissia y Sivershchyna,* aunque las tropas rusas desplegaron sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) situados en el territorio de Bielorrusia para disparar contra objetivos en el óblast de Chernihiv.

Las fuerzas rusas siguieron bombardeando ciudades y pueblos d*el frente de Kharkiv* con artillería de tubo y cohetes. 

Además, los rusos dispararon cohetes contra la ciudad de Kharkiv y la aldea de Kochetok, realizaron ataques aéreos en la zona cercana a Ruski Tyshky y llevaron a cabo reconocimientos aéreos en los alrededores de Lyptsi, Ruska Lozova, Pytomnyk, Malynivka, Chuhuiv y Pechenihy utilizando drones.

*En el frente de Sloviansk*, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizando tanques y artillería de cohetes y tubos.

Las tropas rusas no emprendieron operaciones de combate activas en el frente de Kramatorsk, pero utilizaron artillería tubular y de cohetes, así como tanques, para disparar contra varias ciudades y pueblos de la zona y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Serebrianka.

*En el frente de Bakhmut,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas bombardearon igualmente los alrededores de las ciudades y pueblos locales y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Yakovlivka, Pokrovske y Vesela Dolyna.

Los grupos de reconocimiento rusos intentaron, sin éxito, explorar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Berestove y Nahirne.

Las tropas rusas mejoraron algo sus posiciones tácticas en relación con Soledar y Vershyna tras una operación de asalto en la zona.

Sin embargo, las operaciones de asalto rusas cerca de Yakovlivka, Bakhmut y Semyhiria no tuvieron éxito y los rusos se vieron obligados a retirarse con pérdidas en estas zonas.

*En el frente de Avdiivka,* las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo operaciones de asalto en las zonas de Avdiivka y Pisky con el apoyo de tanques y artillería tubular y de cohetes. También aquí no tuvieron éxito y se retiraron.

En violación de los usos de la guerra, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo una operación de asalto cerca de Pisky mientras llevaban uniformes militares ucranianos con bandas blancas en los brazos y las piernas para engañar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Además, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra posiciones ucranianas cerca de Oleksandropol, Novobakhmutivka, Vesele y Avdiivka y realizaron un ataque aéreo cerca de Avdiivka.

*En los frentes de Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia,* las tropas rusas bombardearon los alrededores de Marinka, Katerynivka, Novomykhailivka, Pavlivka y otras 20 ciudades y pueblos. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Vuhledar y Kamianske.

Un avión no tripulado Eleron fue visto realizando reconocimientos aéreos sobre Orikhiv, Malynivka y Olhivske.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh, *las fuerzas rusas y ucranianas siguen bombardeando las posiciones de la otra parte en los alrededores de Novovoznesenske, Potomkine, Vysokopillia y otras ciudades y pueblos de la zona. Los rusos realizaron un ataque aéreo cerca de Novopetrivka.

Tres portaviones navales (equipados con misiles de crucero Kalibr) están en espera en las aguas de los mares Negro y de Azov.

El Estado Mayor señala que los ocupantes rusos siguen difundiendo desinformación sobre la ubicación de unidades militares ucranianas en escuelas, hospitales e iglesias para justificar sus propios ataques contra esos objetivos civiles en Ucrania.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, es peor hacerlo que decirlo, es decir, seguimos teniendo bien clarito el que ha creado este "problema", pero en fin....luego está la gente de este foro, que empieza a contar batallitas de marcianos....



Si bueno, ya sabe, el que no se consuela es por que no quiere.


----------



## pemebe (29 Jul 2022)

Fuente pro-occidental: Puede tener parte de razón

Análisis: *Occidente no debe confiar en las agencias de espionaje ucranianas. Los ucranianos tampoco deberían hacerlo*
POR JOSEPH FITSANAKIS 

EL DOMINGO 17 DE JULIO, la administración ucraniana del presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy anunció la más amplia reorganización de la dirección de seguridad del país desde la invasión militar rusa. Dos miembros clave del círculo íntimo de Zelenskiy, la fiscal general de Ucrania, Iryna Venediktova, y el jefe de seguridad nacional, Ivan Bakanov, fueron despedidos sumariamente. Venediktova era la cara pública de la campaña contra los crímenes de guerra de Kiev, lanzada en marzo en respuesta a la invasión rusa. Bakanov, amigo de la infancia de Zelenskiy, había dirigido el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) desde 2019.

En una declaración posterior en vídeo, Zelenskiy dijo que despidió a los dos funcionarios después de ser informado de que al menos 60 empleados del SBU y de la Fiscalía General habían desertado a los rusos en el este de Ucrania. La semana pasada, en un artículo para SpyTalk, la observadora del Kremlin Olga Lautman dijo que el despido de Bakanov se esperaba desde hacía unos días. En cualquier caso, la medida ha sacudido a los observadores occidentales y ha dado lugar a preguntas legítimas sobre la susceptibilidad de los servicios de seguridad e inteligencia de Ucrania a la intromisión rusa. ¿Debe la alianza occidental, y las agencias de inteligencia occidentales en particular, confiar en sus homólogos ucranianos? La respuesta es, invariablemente, no. De hecho, ni siquiera los propios ucranianos están en condiciones de confiar en sus propios servicios de inteligencia.

Del KGB al SBU

El 20 de septiembre de 1991, apenas una semana después de que Ucrania se independizara de la Unión Soviética, se fundó el SBU en lugar del KGB soviético. Al principio, la nueva agencia se encargaba tanto de la seguridad interna como de las funciones de inteligencia externa. Pero en 2005, el Departamento de Inteligencia del SBU se convirtió en una agencia independiente bajo el título de Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior (SZR). Desde entonces, el SZR ha funcionado como el equivalente institucional de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) de Estados Unidos, mientras que el SBU ha desempeñado funciones de seguridad interna que se asemejan a las del Buró Federal de Investigación (FBI).

Como ocurre con todo el sector estatal ucraniano, las dos agencias están endémicamente hinchadas. Los observadores de inteligencia informan de que los 30.000 empleados del SBU hacen que su tamaño sea mucho mayor que el de su homólogo británico, el Servicio de Seguridad (MI5). Mientras tanto, según las últimas informaciones, el SZR tiene "el doble de personal que el Servicio de Inteligencia de Seguridad de Canadá (CSIS) y es mayor que el [Servicio de Inteligencia Secreto, o] MI6 de Gran Bretaña". A todas luces, incluso hoy, más de 30 años después de la disolución de la URSS, las dos agencias siguen pareciéndose a las burocracias de estilo soviético en términos de tamaño, lentitud y corrupción.

El enclave prorruso del Estado ucraniano

En 1999, los observadores de inteligencia Julie Anderson y Joseph Albini señalaban que, en comparación con su predecesor soviético, el SBU era "nuevo en la forma, pero no en el fondo". La escasez de personal de inteligencia y seguridad capacitado significaba que, incluso una década después de su creación, la agencia tenía que depender de personal ruso para más de un tercio de sus necesidades. Según Anderson y Albini, estos empleados nacidos en Rusia -y en su mayoría afiliados a este país- habían sido "formados por Moscú y mantenían contactos con él". Mientras tanto, el veterano oficial de contrainteligencia Nikolai Golushko, que había dirigido el KGB soviético en Ucrania hasta 1991, había huido a Rusia, llevándose consigo "archivos ucranianos clave". Durante muchos años, estos archivos constituyeron "una valiosa fuente de chantaje y explotación de los restantes oficiales de inteligencia de Ucrania y sus informantes", señalaron los autores.

Durante todo ese tiempo, el SBU y los descendientes institucionales del KGB de la era soviética en Rusia, trabajaron estrechamente en varios programas y operaciones. Numerosos altos cargos del SBU siguieron recibiendo formación en Rusia. No es de extrañar que en 2014, cuando Rusia invadió la región ucraniana de Crimea, se supiera que el SBU estaba "plagado de espías, simpatizantes y traidores rusos", según Philip Shishkin, de The Wall Street Journal, que ha seguido de cerca los servicios de inteligencia de Ucrania más que casi cualquier otro corresponsal de medios de comunicación extranjeros. Casi tan pronto como Rusia se anexionó Crimea, el jefe local del SBU desertó a su agencia homóloga rusa, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad (FSB). Se informó entonces de que, a los pocos días de la invasión rusa, cerca de un tercio de los empleados del SBU en Crimea y el Donbás se habían unido a los separatistas pro-Moscú.

Para entonces, la falta de confianza en el SBU era comúnmente reconocida y comprendida en Ucrania. De hecho, durante los cinco años de gobierno del presidente prorruso de Ucrania, Víktor Yanukóvich (2010-2014), el SBU se convirtió en una rama de la inteligencia rusa. Durante ese tiempo, la agencia ignoró deliberadamente -e incluso pudo haber ayudado- a las operaciones de espionaje ruso contra Ucrania, ya que las "agencias de inteligencia del Kremlin no encontraron obstáculos para la infiltración del SBU y la inteligencia militar [ucraniana]". Incluso después de que Yanukóvich huyera a Rusia tras la enorme presión popular, el SBU siguió siendo la parte más prorrusa del laberíntico gobierno de Ucrania.

El SBU bajo Zelensky

A pesar de los intentos esporádicos de reformar la cultura prorrusa del SBU después de 2014, en 2019, cuando Zelensky asumió el cargo en Kiev, el SBU seguía siendo "poroso con respecto al Servicio de Seguridad ruso". Era, según todos los indicios, "un servicio con el que los homólogos occidentales [dudaban] en comprometerse". Cuando tomaron el poder, Zelensky y sus colaboradores cercanos eran conscientes de la identidad prorrusa del SBU. Pero este problema no era fácil de resolver. Cuando Yanukóvich había huido a Rusia, sus lugartenientes del SBU se habían asegurado de robar o destruir literalmente todos los datos internos del personal de la agencia, así como "todo lo relacionado con la cooperación entre los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos y rusos". Se informó entonces de que todos los "discos duros y memorias flash" del SBU fueron literalmente destrozados con martillos por oficiales leales al régimen saliente. Mientras tanto, toda la cúpula de la agencia huyó a Rusia.

Zelensky sabía que tenía que actuar rápidamente. En su discurso de investidura, que pronunció el 20 de mayo de 2019, pidió al parlamento ucraniano que destituyera inmediatamente a varios altos cargos del gobierno, entre ellos el jefe del SBU, Vasyl Hrytsak. Tras recibir el memorándum, Hrytsak dimitió por iniciativa propia antes de ser despedido. En los meses siguientes, Zelensky despidió al 90% de los funcionarios del SBU, desde personal técnico de bajo nivel hasta jefes regionales de todo el país. Fueron sustituidos por una nueva generación de oficiales recién acuñados, que se sometieron a pruebas de polígrafo antes de ser admitidos en las filas del SBU. A finales de 2021, Zelensky y sus ayudantes más cercanos creían haber abordado con éxito el "problema ruso" del SBU.

El problema ruso del SBU persiste

Pero se equivocaron. El ritmo de las reformas fue demasiado apresurado y poco sistemático como para saquear el santuario interno del enclave ruso del SBU. Al igual que algunos de sus predecesores, Zelensky se abstuvo conscientemente de hacer que sus reformas parecieran una purga, ya que hacerlo podría reavivar antiguas divisiones profundamente arraigadas en la sociedad ucraniana. Como señalaba un reciente informe del Royal United Services Institute (RUSI), "en un país que aspira a proteger su democracia, existe [...] una falta de voluntad para empezar a detener a los ucranianos [prorrusos], ya que [podría] fracturar la política ucraniana, creando precisamente las condiciones para facilitar una toma de posesión rusa".

Esa vacilación, sin embargo, es la que negó a Zelensky el control político sobre el SBU. En palabras de ese mismo informe del RUSI, el resultado de esa vacilación fue que Rusia ahora "tiene una burocracia en espera", una "estructura en la sombra [...] dentro del gobierno ucraniano para mover información alrededor de los activos conocidos del Kremlin". Las destituciones de la semana pasada del jefe del SBU y del fiscal general, fueron claras señales de que Zelensky ha reconocido que sus esfuerzos por reformar estas instituciones han estado lejos de tener éxito. El presidente ucraniano comienza así a darse cuenta del tamaño de la estructura rusa en la sombra dentro del Estado ucraniano, que ahora amenaza directamente la cohesión de su administración y la propia supervivencia de la resistencia ucraniana contra el Kremlin.

El futuro

¿Qué ocurrirá a partir de ahora? Será difícil que el gobierno de Zelensky sobreviva sin llevar a cabo una amplia y profunda limpieza del aparato estatal. Hay informes de que esto ya está en marcha. Sin embargo, cualquier medida de este tipo corre el riesgo de ser percibida como una purga al estilo soviético, y podría alienar a grandes segmentos de la población de habla rusa de Ucrania.

La situación es especialmente problemática en las zonas bajo control ruso. Los ucranianos de a pie, así como los funcionarios del gobierno, intentan desesperadamente sobrevivir en las zonas ocupadas, y se enfrentan al dilema de dejar sus trabajos, o seguir trabajando con la esperanza de recibir un cheque mensual muy necesario. Si eligen esta última opción, pueden ser fácilmente considerados colaboracionistas por Zelensky y su gobierno. Este enfoque, combinado con las extensas purgas en la Ucrania libre, puede crear las condiciones previas de una guerra civil. Eso sería un anatema para la causa ucraniana, y desbarataría los esfuerzos de la alianza occidental por salvar a Ucrania del borde del desastre.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

Marruecos se queda sin las maniobras militares de EEUU tras la bronca de un senador pro-saharaui


Hace un mes, 7.500 soldados africanos, estadounidenses y europeos llevaron a cabo en Marruecos el mayor ejercicio militar hasta la fecha en el continente. Tres semanas de tanques atravesando las arenas del desierto, infantes de 40 países realizando simulacros de operaciones antiterroristas y...




www.epe.es





Hay que reconocer que Pdr tiene bastante suerte.


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Análisis de un ingeniero en Twitter.
> 
> Zahed Amanullah
> @zahed
> ...




Yo soy ingeniero de caminos. Para nada voy con Zelensky.

He estado viendo el Tweeter atentamente :

1.- Sí ,son vigas cajón de hormigón pretensado, como dice el experto.
Hormigón pretensado con armaduras postesas. Se llama pretensado indicando la tecnología de armaduras ,llama das activas, que precomprimen el hormigón . Se llaman armaduras postesas porque se tesan después de hormigonar y que el hormigón haya adquirido una cierta resistencia.

2. Efectivamente las armaduras postesas lo más seguro es que estén en la parte inferior del cajón. De esa forma precomprimen la parte del hormigón que después con el tráfico estarán traccionadss. Esas armaduras están hechas de un acero de alta resistencia, aprox 18.000 a 21.000 kg/cm² frente a los 4100 o 5100 de las armaduras normales ( llamada pasivas normalmente ).

3. Según se ve en la foto se ha roto también la parte inferior de la célula de hormigón y probablemente esté dañado alguno/s de los tendones de acero activo.

4. Estando dañado tendones activos y estando roto el efecto célula del cajón esa estructura está seriamente dañada. Es muy difícil determinar ,incluso estando allí ,si pese al daño puede estar en servicio y con que tonelaje. En España claramente el puente sería clausurado al tráfico por esos daños. Es verdad que las estructuras se calculan sobredimensionadas para evitar errores que provoquen el colapso, ej las cargas se mayoran un 60%, la resistencia del hormigón se divide entre 1,5 y la del acero entre 1,15.

Resumiendo, el daño es grave y la reparación es muy compleja si es que se pudiera hacer, habría que reponer todo el tendón de armadura activa, todo el vano no el agujero y después tesarlo. Pero eso no se puede, la armadura activa está inmersa en el hormigón, habría q picarlo y volverlo a hacer. Otra idea sería una armadura activa exterior no adherente pero lo difícil sería como transmitir la compresión a la estructura actual. Lo más.sencillo q yo veo es demoler esa viga cajón dañada en ese vano y sustituir por estructura metálica lanzada por potentes gruas desde el propio tablero adyacente.

Esto no lo repara Pepe Gotera y Otilio.


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues vamos a echarle una mano a @Nico
> 
> Rusia tiene unos 15 btg en Jerson. Asumimos que se van rotando de manera que 5 descansan y 10 pelean. Eso significa 225 camiones al día trayendo suministros. Pero estamos suponiendo que el transporte irá perfecto y que no habrá un incremento en los combates.
> 
> ...



Te equivocas de cabo a rabo, aquí el que tiene la ventaja es el que va a la defensiva, al igual que en el Donbass. 
Siempre se tiene que tener una ventaja de 2-1 como mínimo para iniciar una ofensiva. Al tener que mover mayor personal y equipo la logística que implica es mayor ya que va tener que ir avanzando y asegurando el terreno ganado y la logística va tener que ir hacia "adelante", con todo el riesgo que eso con lleva y el alargamiento de estas líneas, en cambio la defensiva ya tiene almacenado material y suministros en retaguardia y en el frente, y de suceder un retroceso, las líneas de abastecimiento se acortan. 

Lo anterior es un supuesto ya que primero Ucrania debe tener capacidad para atacar la retaguardia rusa y por más publicidad twitera sobre los HIMARS la realidad es que su efecto es mínimo y para apoyar una contra-ofensiva de tales dimensiones como la publicitada, con cientos de miles de hombres, tendrían que concentrar todos los HIMARS disponibles, creo que son 12, y demás artillería en ese frente y con la consecuente facilidad para el ataque de contra-batería Rusa y el uso de misiles tácticos para la supresión de la misma. 

En pocas palabras no veo como Ucrania pueda montar una ofensiva de tal tamaño sin que antes de que suceda sus centros de mando, logística y de concentración de tropas sean atacados, recordar que los soviéticos conocían a la perfección el plana Alemán para el inicio de la operación Ciudadela y que una hora antes del inicio de la misma una lluvia de artillería soviética barrio a las concentraciones de tropas en el frente y su logística.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> les tenian que haber dado a algún pajarito narigudo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡COÑO!! esta es la prueba de que van en serio.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Caravana de Himars dirigiéndose hacia Ucrania:



Si un civil los graba así de fácil, qué no sabrán los rusos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (29 Jul 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Caravana de Himars dirigiéndose hacia Ucrania:



Dirección a Ucrania pero muchos de ellos no pararan hasta llegados a una planta de ingeniería inversa en Siberia.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> El FSB ya debe tener todos los detalles… estoy convencido que el FSB sabe, incluso antes que el mismo farlopero, el color de calzoncillos que va a usar ese día.



Tipo el sargento de hierro


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Jul 2022)

Que sigan mandando, no pudieron con los tipos afghanos... van a poder con los rusos...

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Jul 2022)

Que tal vais de mierda hoy, empachados?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

⚠ Las AFU y las unidades de defensa territorial continúan utilizando edificios residenciales, instituciones educativas y otras infraestructuras sociales con fines militares: 

en *Krivoi Rog*, las unidades de las AFU están estacionadas en edificios residenciales (calle Volshebnaya), los depósitos de armas y municiones están equipados, mientras que ningún residente local ha sido evacuado; 

en *Novodmitrovka*, República Popular de Donetsk, militantes de batallones nacionalistas han desplegado artillería y MLRS en el territorio de una empresa agrícola, desde donde bombardean sistemáticamente posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, provocando que respondan al fuego; 

En *Dnepr*, las unidades de defensa territorial están desplegadas en el territorio de la escuela industrial (Avenida Sergei Nigoyan) y en el edificio de dormitorios de la universidad nacional (Avenida Gagarin), y las instalaciones de almacenamiento de municiones están equipadas, mientras que no ha habido una evacuación deliberada de los residentes cercanos. casas 
▫Estos hechos demuestran una vez más el total desprecio de las autoridades de Kiev por las normas del derecho internacional humanitario. 
▫A pesar de las repetidas declaraciones del Cuartel General de Coordinación Interdepartamental para la Respuesta Humanitaria de la Federación Rusa, estas acciones cínicas del régimen de Kiev han pasado hasta ahora desapercibidas para la comunidad internacional. 

More

#MoD #Russia #Ukraine #HumanitarianResponse #HumanitarianAid 
@mod_russia_en


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

Cuando Hitler devastó Ucrania


El Ejército del Tercer Reich provocó la muerte de casi cinco millones de ucranianos, asesinó a la población judía y dejo en ruinas el país durante la II Guerra Mundial



www.abc.es












Colaboracionismo ucraniano con la Alemania nazi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Oso (no copio tu post completo, el que tenga interés que siga el enlace y lo lea).
> 
> Mi percepción es que los ucranianos no van a poder ir contra Jérson, ni quebrar en su totalidad la ocupación de la ribera norte del Dniper, pero lo que he señalado es que, *para ser EXITOSA PSICOLOGICAMENTE* (no militarmente), le basta con ocupar la mayor cantidad posible de tierras (hasta puse un mapa de la zona).
> 
> ...



Si es que igual los rusos están esperando que hagan eso. Pueden defender con artillería masiva, cohetería en grandes concentraciones y ataques aéreos. Luego les esperan con fuego directo de todo tipo, tanques, ATGM o fuego de mortero. Puede ser una auténtica carnicería que igual están preparando a fuego lento y puñetazo en la mesa.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Jul 2022)

La diferencia entre una recesión y una depresión en Europa es si Putin reduce el flujo del NS1 a 0




Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones sobre esto y cada uno de los actores involucrados


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

es el referente de los OTANEROS de 28-29 julio


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Imaginemos que Washington decide enviar a la 'Pelusas' ¿qué harán los chinos, derribar el avión? ¿obligarla a aterrizar en territorio chino? dudo que aparte de acercar sus aeronaves provocativamente a la que porte a la tipa esa, no harán nada más. A USA solo le falta una excusa para cortar el flujo de exportaciones chino a sus puertos. Y luego, la camarilla de tuercebotas europeos se verían obligados a hacer lo propio ¿resultado? recesión en China.
> 
> Y sí, claro que China puede ir a mayores, pero ¿le interesa? estando ganando la guerra comercial ¿para qué se va a meter en follones de incógnito resultado? pero bueno, igual las fuerzas internas dentro del PCE se creen lo suficientemente fuertes y se dejan llevar por las ansias de terminar de una vez con 'el demonio yanki'. Y esto último será un error si vemos que éstos meten a la bruja en un avión y la envían hacia allá. Yo de ella iría haciendo testamento y tal.



Los EEUU están acostumbrados a hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Sólo entienden un idioma que es el de las hostias, pero como no están acostumbrados a recibirlas, pinchan y pinchan y vuelven a pinchar. 

China aunque esté ganando la guerra comercial, ahora se plantea darles una hostia a estos y como los gusanos lo intuyen, envían a su Navy para ponérselo más fácil y ver si tienen huevos los chinos o se achantan, y en esas estamos. 

No seré yo quien le diga a los chinos lo que tiene que hacer ni cuándo lo tiene que hacer, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que algún día les tendrán que dar esa hostia.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si bueno, ya sabe, el que no se consuela es por que no quiere.



No, yo no me consuelo, me alucina ver, eso sí, la falta de luces de la gente en general. Me explico:

Una parte de tener una mínima comprensión del mundo, puesto que, al final, solo tenemos acceso a lo que nos rodea DE VERDAD es saber poner en duda lo que te cuentan los "medios".
El problema viene cuando se mete el terreno "ideológico" o la desazón de personas, es aquí donde se ha aprovechado, pero bien, por lo que, bueno, supongo que tiene sentido que existan personas que, por mucho que se haga, sigan viendo que esto es una "conspiración supercompleja de los americanos que...."

El problema es que son, además, los que más gritan por la supuesta "propaganda", cuando en realidad no están comprendiendo nada, los medios "occidentales" buscan sus "likes" y comentarios, puesto que de eso viven, de ser algo sensacionalistas, pero desde el "lado contrario" (aunque creo que no hay lados aquí) se ha aprovechado eso de puta madre desde hace años...

No sé, me alucina ver como el ser humano termina siendo tan absolutamente maleable para acabar defendiendo cosas que no entiende, que no ve y que es incapaz de comprobar por ellos mismos

"ereh un facha" dirán algunos o "ereh un otanista", dirán otros....da igual, la realidad es que hay gente que está palmando sin un motivo y eso algunos lo llaman..."consolación"...¿de qué exactamente? 
Querer un mundo libre, donde las personas decidan de forma única su futuro, pensar que ese es el único camino transitable, que lo contrario es horror a palas para todos
Pero nada, tú ya has escogido bando, no hace falta que contestes, sé lo que vas a decir, perfectamente, pero también sé que es IMPOSIBLE que expreses una sola crítica o duda...y eso...es el auténtico fallo....pensar que todos debemos pensar de una manera...eso es lo más triste y jodido de todo esto


----------



## autsaider (29 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Te equivocas de cabo a rabo, aquí el que tiene la ventaja es el que va a la defensiva, al igual que en el Donbass.
> Siempre se tiene que tener una ventaja de 2-1 como mínimo para iniciar una ofensiva. Al tener que mover mayor personal y equipo la logística que implica es mayor ya que va tener que ir avanzando y asegurando el terreno ganado y la logística va tener que ir hacia "adelante", con todo el riesgo que eso con lleva y el alargamiento de estas líneas, en cambio la defensiva ya tiene almacenado material y suministros en retaguardia y en el frente, y de suceder un retroceso, las líneas de abastecimiento se acortan.
> 
> Lo anterior es un supuesto ya que primero Ucrania debe tener capacidad para atacar la retaguardia rusa y por más publicidad twitera sobre los HIMARS la realidad es que su efecto es mínimo y para apoyar una contra-ofensiva de tales dimensiones como la publicitada, con cientos de miles de hombres, tendrían que concentrar todos los HIMARS disponibles, creo que son 12, y demás artillería en ese frente y con la consecuente facilidad para el ataque de contra-batería Rusa y el uso de misiles tácticos para la supresión de la misma.
> ...



¿Y qué relación hay entre tu respuesta y mi mensaje?


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Si se ponen todos los huevos en el mismo cesto, y luego lo tiramos por la ventana, pues es un milagro que alguno sobreviva, Bueno, si vivimos en un bajo igual no se rompen demasiados. Y el mismo ejemplo sirve para la dependencia de energías fósiles y nucelares.


----------



## McNulty (29 Jul 2022)

A las puertas de Soledar.


----------



## clapham5 (29 Jul 2022)

Un post corto para trankilizar al @Nico y a los foreros preocupados por el pu%$#to puente de Antonivky . 
El clapham os recuerda que la peninsula de Crimea estuvo SEPARADA de Rusia durante 4 anos , desde Marzo 2014 hasta Mayo 2018
La distancia entre Rusia continental y la Peninsula de Crimea es de 10 kms . 
Durante 4 anos y 2 meses Rusia envio armamento , comida , agua , etc por via maritima atravezando el estrecho de Kerch ( que tiene corrientes marinas ) a una poblacion fija de 2.4 millones de rusos . 
El ancho del rio Dnieper a la alturade Kerson es de 1 km ( 10 veces menos ) 
Suponiendo que Ucrania destruyera el puente la zona norte de Kerson Rusia podria seguir enviando suministros como ya lo hizo en su dia con Crimea . Podria decirse que Kerson Norte es una mini Crimea separada de Kerson Sur por el rio ...
De todas formas el clapham sospecha que hay pollo de Schrödinger encerrado . Si Sun Tzu tiene razon ( la tiene ) esto del puente huele a maniobra de distraccion , Los rusos estan preparando un golpe sorpresa y no sera en Kerson ...
El clapham apostaria 1 pivix por Zaporize . Si Ucrania destruye el puente de Antonovsky , la respuesta rusa deberia ser destruir el puente de Zaporiza y avanzar por ahi , rodear la ciudad y seguir rumbo a Dnipro . 
Como la mayoria de los ukros estan en el Donbass les cortaria los suministros .


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Los EEUU están acostumbrados a hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Sólo entienden un idioma que es el de las hostias, pero como no están acostumbrados a recibirlas, pinchan y pinchan y vuelven a pinchar.
> 
> China aunque esté ganando la guerra comercial, ahora se plantea darles una hostia a estos y como los gusanos lo intuyen, envían a su Navy para ponérselo más fácil y ver si tienen huevos los chinos o se achantan, y en esas estamos.
> 
> No seré yo quien le diga a los chinos lo que tiene que hacer ni cuándo lo tiene que hacer, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que algún día les tendrán que dar esa hostia.



En efecto, ambas potencias están condenadas a enfrentarse. Una potencia en declive y otra en ascenso, escenario clásico en la historia de la humanidad narrado por vez primera, parece ser, por Tucídides en su obra Historia de las Guerras DEL Peloponeso y repetido una y otra vez entre potencias hegemónicas.


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Los rusos estan preparando un golpe sorpresa y no sera en Kerson ...
> El clapham apostaria 1 pivix por *Zaporize* . Si Ucrania destruye el puente de Antonovsky , la respuesta rusa deberia ser destruir el puente de Zaporiza y avanzar por ahi , rodear la ciudad y seguir rumbo a Dnipro .
> Como la mayoria de los ukros estan en el Donbass les cortaria los suministros .




Sería una belleza... pero para eso tendrían que afectar recursos muy superiores a los que están involucrando en estos momentos.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> En efecto, ambas potencias están condenadas a enfrentarse. Una potencia en declive y otra en ascenso, escenario clásico en la historia de la humanidad narrado por vez primera, parece ser, por Tucídides en su obra Historia de las Guerras DEL Peloponeso y repetido una y otra vez entre potencias hegemónicas.



Las potencias anglos, y gran parte de las europeas la única razón que entienden es la de la fuerza, y la única relación comercial que entienden es la de el saqueo. Esto es especialmente aplicable a EEUU, que desde su fundación su única relación con el resto de los países del planeta ha sido la que mantienen sus marines. La primera expedición a Asia que hicieron fue armada y les terminaron echando de varios países por animales. No han cambiado en absoluto ni lo van a hacer jamás. Si pierde la hegemonía no se retirará hasta ser completamente eliminado del mapa de las naciones, y lo mismo con sus élites, que si bien son internacionales, tienen especial querencia por ese país y Londres. Rusia y China no son potencias marinas ni occidentales, pero conocen la Historia y saben que Roma hizo bien en arrasar Cartago, oportunidad que Cartago desaprovechó en su momento y Roma no. El resultado será o bien seguir como estamos, con cíclicas guerras e inestabilidades, o una pax global.


----------



## InigoMontoya (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## pgas (29 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Como se supone que los rusos van a abastecer a su ejército al otro lado del rio para al menos mantener Jerson?




espabila, la pregunta es como va a mantener Kiev el sur


*Shurygin habla de por qué Kiev golpea el puente sobre el Dniéper*







Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) están golpeando obstinadamente, día tras día, el puente Antonovsky a través del Dnieper en la región de Kheroson con cohetes de los sistemas HIMARS estadounidenses. Los bombardeos en Kyiv se denominan "trabajos preparatorios" para el próximo ataque a Kherson. Acerca de por qué estos territorios son tan importantes para Kyiv y si es posible destruir completamente el puente Antonovsky, hablamos con el experto militar Vladislav Shurygin.
“La cabeza de puente de Kherson tiene una importancia estratégica”, dice Vladislav Shurygin. - Este es un gran territorio en la margen derecha del Dniéper, toda una zona que ha estado bajo el control de las tropas rusas durante varios meses. Esto es sin duda una amenaza para las autoridades de Kyiv, porque desde aquí podemos, sin ninguna tensión, desarrollar una ofensiva en los territorios que se encuentran en el lado derecho del Dniéper. Esto es extremadamente desconcertante para Ucrania.

*- Un diputado fugitivo del Consejo Regional de Kherson, Sergei Khlan, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están preparando para capturar Kherson en septiembre.*
- Es extremadamente difícil avanzar aquí, porque hay estepas por todas partes. Necesitas tener mucha experiencia, tener tal superioridad que te permita reprimir a las tropas rusas estacionadas aquí. Dado que Ucrania no tiene superioridad de artillería ni, además, superioridad de aviación, tal ofensiva para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania será desastrosa.

*- ¿Por qué la parte ucraniana logra golpear el puente Antonovsky?*
- Porque el puente está a una distancia accesible para los vuelos de "Himers" e incluso "Tornados" (sistema soviético de cohetes de volea de 300 mm). Al mismo tiempo, es posible lanzar primero "Tornados" o "Huracanes" (MLRS de calibre 220 mm), que, muy posiblemente, no llegarán al puente, pero distraerán a las fuerzas de defensa aérea. Como mínimo, se gastarán municiones en ellos. Y mientras recargas, puedes golpear este puente. Lo que están haciendo las Fuerzas Armadas.
Para Ucrania, los ataques en el Puente Antonovsky son sagrados. Su objetivo es decirle a la nación que inhabilitaron la instalación más importante, "violaron las comunicaciones de las tropas rusas". Para Ucrania, esta es una "victoria" importante que se puede demostrar. Y puedes decir cómo luchan con éxito contra los rusos. No hay otras victorias. En realidad, esto no afecta la lucha de ninguna manera.

*- La longitud del puente Antonovsky es de unos 1400 metros, el ancho es de 25, tiene 31 soportes, 30 vanos. No es fácil destruirlo por completo...*
- Destruir estratégicamente el puente es extremadamente difícil. Es posible dañar la cubierta del puente mismo, pero es muy difícil destruir sus soportes de carga. El puente fue construido en la época soviética con un amplio margen de seguridad. Se puede poner fuera de servicio por un período de seis horas a un día, dependiendo de cómo se restablezca la capacidad de pasar transporte a través de él, al menos vehículos militares.
Pero lo principal sobre lo que Ucrania guarda silencio es que todos los años antes de la construcción del puente, que se inauguró en 1985, un cruce de pontones funcionó con bastante seguridad aquí, que se ha mantenido hasta el día de hoy. Sobre este puente, a unos 80 kilómetros de distancia, hay un puente que cruza el Dnieper en New Kakhovka. Se puede utilizar como un camino alternativo. Esto sin contar el hecho de que los constructores militares pueden instalar un puente flotante aquí en cuestión de horas, y más de una. El ancho del río bajo el puente Antonovsky es de 600 metros. Y, literalmente, dos kilómetros río arriba, el Dnieper ya se estrecha a 400 metros, lo que, en principio, ya se considera un cruce estándar para los militares.

*- ¿Cómo podemos resistir los ataques en el Puente Antonovsky?*
“Los Himers son manejados por nuestro Buk M-3 doméstico (la última modificación del sistema de misiles antiaéreos de defensa aérea militar de alcance medio). El sistema de misiles y cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados Pantsir-S1 entra en duelo con los Hymers. También se pueden utilizar los sistemas antiaéreos de largo alcance S-400. Pero es más conveniente usar los complejos Buk en relación con un paquete de ataque de seis misiles Hymers MLRS. Solo hay una forma en que podemos luchar contra los Hymers: buscarlo constantemente con la ayuda de drones, con la ayuda del reconocimiento. Identifícalos y destrúyelos metódicamente.

*- Si los habitantes de la región de Kherson votan por unirse a la Federación Rusa, ¿se considerará el intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de recuperar estos territorios como un ataque abierto a nuestro país?*
- Después de que se celebre el referéndum y se establezca que este es nuestro territorio, un ataque en él equivaldrá a una declaración de guerra a Rusia. Si para este momento, por supuesto, queda algo de Ucrania.


*******




Homero+10 dijo:


>




tinta de calamar 



además, ¿quién fue el gilipollas que se retiró unilateralmente del acuerdo nuclear con Iran, iniciando otra crisis politica-energética mundial??

a este burro siocon ya le conocemos


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

Tenemos que, como Rusia está tan aislada, Lavrov no tiene tiempo suficiente
para contestar, a un Blinken inquieto, al teléfono. Como dijo lam Zakharova:
"prestará atención a esta petición cuando el tiempo lo permita"...

Ayer, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price, en rueda de prensa
dijo que EEUU "dejó claro a la Federación Rusa que buscamos una conversación
entre el secretario de Estado Blinken y el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Lavrov".
La petición se había transmitido a Rusia "directamente" y "en repetidas ocasiones", 
.Los ansiosos esperan que los dos diplomáticos "tengan la oportunidad de hablar
en los próximos días". 
A Rusia rogando colgados del teléfono. No está mal para una gasolinera con nucleares...
¿Qué les picará?


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

Los think tanks imperiales, como RAND por ejemplo, dicen a sus élites que después de 2025
pueden olvidarse de mangonear a China (personalmente creo que hemos pasado ese punto). 
Al igual que a los alemanes antes de la I Guerra Mundial les preocupaba que la industrialización 
rusa cerrara la ventana para una guerra exitosa, a EE.UU. le preocupa que la creciente fuerza 
china pronto elimine cualquier ventaja militar en Asia.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, si te fijas según la prensa occidental jamás un ucraniano ha atacado a un solo civil ruso pero es que incluso se inventa agresiones rusas contra civiles ucranianos. Así que la gente ya percibe a los soldados rusos como bestias salvajes .



No los leo casi nunca. La excepción es que alguien aquí ponga una noticia relacionada y de un vistazo. Y la tele jamás desde hace años, excepto algún partido del último mundial.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jul 2022)

Futura conversación Usa y Rusia, RT

La conversación entre los principales diplomáticos de las dos naciones podría tener lugar tan pronto como la apretada agenda del principal diplomático de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov, lo haga posible, dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores.

Lavrov “prestará atención a esta solicitud cuando el tiempo lo permita”, dijo a los periodistas la portavoz del ministerio, Maria Zakharova, refiriéndose a la solicitud de Washington de una conversación telefónica entre Lavrov y el secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken.

Más temprano el jueves, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado, Ned Price, dijo en una conferencia de prensa que Estados Unidos “dejó en claro a la Federación Rusa que estamos buscando una conversación entre el secretario de Estado Blinken y el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov”.

La solicitud se transmitió a Rusia "directamente" y "repetidamente", dijo Price. Estados Unidos espera que los dos principales diplomáticos “tengan la oportunidad de hablar en los próximos días”, agregó.

Sin embargo, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado admitió que no tenía "ninguna actualización" sobre las posibles fechas de la conversación y agregó que las dos partes "continúan discutiendo eso en los canales apropiados".

￼LEER MÁS Rusia responde a la exageración sobre la oferta de intercambio de prisioneros de EE. UU.
Zakharova dijo el jueves que el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia actualmente “tiene una agenda ocupada con contactos internacionales”, incluida una cumbre ministerial de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai y algunas reuniones bilaterales.

EE. UU. planea usar la llamada para dar seguimiento a su “propuesta sustancial” sobre la liberación de dos estadounidenses actualmente detenidos en Rusia: la basquetbolista Brittney Griner, quien fue arrestada por cargos de contrabando de drogas, y Paul Whelan, quien ha sido encarcelado. bajo sospecha de espionaje.

El miércoles, Blinken dijo a los periodistas que esperaba poder “avanzar en los esfuerzos para traerlos a casa” en una conversación con Lavrov. CNN informó anteriormente que EE. UU. podría estar dispuesto a cambiar a la estrella del deporte y al espía convicto por el traficante de armas ruso, Viktor Bout, quien fue sentenciado a 25 años de prisión en EE. UU. en 2012 tras ser acusado de armar a un grupo terrorista y conspirando para matar a ciudadanos estadounidenses.

Blinken no confirmó oficialmente ese informe y nunca mencionó a Bout por su nombre durante su última rueda de prensa a pesar de que le hicieron una pregunta directa sobre él. En cambio, dijo que quería “asegurarse de que la propuesta que presentamos tenga buenas posibilidades de avanzar”. Moscú respondió diciendo que no había habido resultados en las negociaciones sobre el intercambio de prisioneros con EE. UU. y agregó que los intereses de ambas partes deben respetarse durante tales conversaciones.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Ahi. Haciendo honor a tu nick. Que fauna pulula por este foro madre mia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138648



Una cosa es como valoran los mercados una divisa y el futuro de una economía, esto es una apreciación ficticia y especulativa, y puede ser desde muy acertada hasta totalmente equivocada (y todo el camino que va desde un punto otro), y otra es la economía real ¿de veras crees que la UE le ha dado tanto a la impresora como USA?

Antes de adjudicarme tal juicio, deberías de aprender al menos un poquito como funcionan la economía y los mercados.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> RP Donetsk reporta unas bajas propias en su milicia de unos 2.500 fallecidos y unos 10.000 heridos.
> RP Lugansk, que han tenido dura participación tanto en el repliegue de Jarkov (victorioso para Ucrania) como en la toma de Severo-Lisichansk (y siguen), habrán tenido otras tantas.
> 
> Así que solo en las milicias las bajas serían, cienes arriba cienes abajo, de unos 5.000 fallecidos y unos 20.000 heridos.
> ...



Rusia no tiene 75.000 bajas ni de coña hombre. Eso sería imposible de tapar aquí. En occidente os creéis que aquí en Rusia se tapan las noticias…cuando es al revés, donde se tapan es en occidente.
Desconozco el número concreto, obviamente, pero las tácticas rusas han cambiado mucho desde las primeras semanas, y ahora la exposición de los soldados es mínima. 

En Afganistán, donde los sovieticos se llevaron ostias por todos lados, murieron 15.000 soldados, y más de 50.000 heridos y desde el primer momento se sabía que caían como moscas. 
En Chechenia, murieron 5000 soldados, en una guerra cruenta de cojones, por poner otro ejemplo.

Y Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con ninguna de las dos guerras, y la infantería está mucho más protegida. 
Así que es más que evidente, que los norteamericanos mienten, como siempre, por otro lado.
Y la gente traga. Pues que sigan tragando, hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que lejos queda aquello de considerar xenofobia estas cosas....Todos los Rusos incluso los estudiantes, son seres malvados a los que se ha ido expulsando de los paises en que estudiaban, a los que se llegaba a despedir de puestos de trabajo....un país más que se une a lo de ponerles todas las trabas posibles a la hora de estudiar o trabajar.
> 
> *Estonia dejará de expedir visados por motivos de estudio a ciudadanos rusos como represalia por la guerra en Ucrania*
> El Gobierno de Estonia ha anunciado este jueves que a los ciudadanos rusos ya no les serán concedidos visados o permisos de residencia por motivos de estudio. Además, los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos no podrán obtener permisos de trabajo de corta duración si no tienen un permiso de residencia válido expedido por Estonia, según ha señalado el Gobierno del país báltico en un comunicado.



Como si los rusos fueran a trabajar a Estonia


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Los EEUU están acostumbrados a hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Sólo entienden un idioma que es el de las hostias, pero como no están acostumbrados a recibirlas, pinchan y pinchan y vuelven a pinchar.
> 
> China aunque esté ganando la guerra comercial, ahora se plantea darles una hostia a estos y como los gusanos lo intuyen, envían a su Navy para ponérselo más fácil y ver si tienen huevos los chinos o se achantan, y en esas estamos.
> 
> No seré yo quien le diga a los chinos lo que tiene que hacer ni cuándo lo tiene que hacer, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que algún día les tendrán que dar esa hostia.



Ya, pero hoy por hoy China carece (creo) de los vectores nucleares suficientes como para meterse en una confrontación total con USA. Bien podrían soltarles encima una lluvia de misiles nucleares y adiós China ¿y qué haría Rusia? esa es una pregunta muy interesante. Ami entender y pese a su relación, a Rusia no le interesa que siga creciendo un monstruo tal como China pegado a sus fronteras. Antes o después va a tener que enfrentarse a ellos, y más pronto si USA cae.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Pensando en el futuro


El suministro de armas occidentales al Ejército Ucraniano, que ya había recibido instrucción, financiación y recursos de sus socios a lo largo de los últimos ochos años, ha sido en los últimos mese…




slavyangrad.es











Pensando en el futuro


29/07/2022


El suministro de armas occidentales al Ejército Ucraniano, que ya había recibido instrucción, financiación y recursos de sus socios a lo largo de los últimos ochos años, ha sido en los últimos meses uno de los principales temas de la agenda política de la Unión Europea y de Estados Unidos. Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa, grandes cantidades de armas siguen siendo enviadas a Ucrania y son utilizadas en el frente entre las exigencias ucranianas de más envíos de armas cada vez más pesadas. Sin embargo, los intereses y la disposición de armamento de los países que están suministrando este armamento son también factores importantes. Estados Unidos, principal fuente de armamento, ha querido dejar claro que, si bien está dispuesto a luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano, pretende que el conflicto no se extienda más allá de las fronteras del país. De ahí que, por el momento, rechace suministrar los misiles guiados de más largo alcance que solicita Kiev y con los que podría atacar, no solo Crimea, causando así una escalada sin control posible, sino objetivos en la Rusia continental, pero garantice un suministro constante que posibilite continuar la guerra a largo plazo.


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

Después de una visita de congresistas estadounidenses a Kiev, en Washington se ha afirmado que Estados Unidos solo debería suministrar 25-30 HIMARS (o sistemas extranjeros similares) a Ucrania. es decir, a los declarados 20, 16 de los cuales ya han sido oficialmente entregados (según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia cuatro han sido destruidos y uno fue supuestamente vendido, aunque no hay imágenes de ello), debería añadirse una decena de piezas más.

Es importante entender que, además de las cuestiones derivadas del deseo de intensificar los ataques contra depósitos de armas y puestos de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, estos suministros también esconden otro objetivo más banal: rellenar la flota total de sistemas lanzacohetes múltiples pesados, que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han conseguido limitar a base de destruir una cifra significativa de Uragan y otros sistemas. Además, debido a la alta intensidad de su uso, es sabido que existe la dificultad de conseguir suficiente munición para ellos. No hay problema en el caso de los MLRS occidentales, ya que, aunque un cierto porcentaje sea destruido por los misiles rusos, el suministro puede continuar durante mucho tiempo.

Al contrario que en Europa, la reservas estadounidenses de misiles y proyectiles son tan grandes como las de la Federación Rusa, así que Estados Unidos se ha preparado para una guerra larga, ya que, desde el punto de vista de los recursos, se lo puede permitir (no así la Unión Europea). Lo más importante es que la carne de cañón ucraniana siga fertilizando los campos de la margen izquierda del Dniéper y apoyar el conflicto para mantenerlo a un nivel conveniente para Estados Unidos, sin congelarlo, pero sin que caiga en una confrontación directa entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. Esa es, en realidad, la esencia de la simplona estrategia estadounidense.

***

Tan importante como el tipo de armamento enviado es también el tipo de munición para ese equipamiento. Por el momento, estos envíos apoyan también la estrategia de mantener el conflicto limitado al territorio ucraniano, maximizar los daños que Ucrania pueda hacer a las tropas rusas y mirar a largo plazo, una señal a Rusia de que su objetivo de desmilitarización del Ejército Ucraniano va a enfrentarse a un suministro constante de armamento y munición estadounidense que no pretende limitarse a la guerra actual.


Artículo Original: Antifashist

Biden cree que Washington no debe crear las condiciones que podrían llevar a una tercera guerra mundial, afirmó el asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos Jake Sullivan. Estados Unidos no tiene intención de suministrar a Ucrania misiles balísticos de la serie ATACMS para los HIMARS M142. Así lo afirmó el pasado viernes el asesor del presidente para la Seguridad Nacional Jake Sullivan en su aparición en el foro anual de seguridad del Aspen Institute en Colorado.

“Hay ciertos tipos de armas que el presidente no está dispuesto a suministrar. Una de ellas son misiles de largo alcance (ATACMS), que tienen un alcance de 300 kilómetros. Desde el punto de vista del presidente, aunque el objetivo principal de Estados Unidos es hacer todo lo necesario para apoyar y proteger a Ucrania, otro objetivo clave es garantizar que no nos encontremos en una situación en la que vayamos camino de la tercera guerra mundial. Así que el presidente ha declarado que está dispuesto a suministrar munición avanzada para los sistemas HIMARS, que ya están siendo ampliamente utilizados, pero no está dispuesto a enviar misiles de largo alcance”.

Jake Sullivan insistió en que Estados Unidos suministra a Ucrania armas para cumplir los objetivos militares marcados por Kiev además del entrenamiento a las tropas ucranianas para su uso.

Además, Estados Unidos también ha negado la información sobre el suministro de aeronaves de combate a ucrania. Washington envía únicamente recambios a la aviación ucraniana según afirmó el portavoz del Pentágono. “Hemos enviado a Ucrania recambios y otro equipamiento para que pueda mantener de forma efectiva sus aeronaves, que sigan en combate (…). Pero no hemos suministrado aeronaves estadounidenses. Nos hemos centrado en vehículos aéreos no tripulados”, afirmó el viernes.

Antes, John Kirby, coordinador de la estrategia de comunicación del Consejo de Seguridad de la Casa Blanca, había afirmado que Estados Unidos ha comenzado a considerar la posibilidad de suministrar a Ucrania aeronaves de combate. El representante del departamento de Defensa respondía a una pregunta sobre si la administración está considerando actualmente esa posibilidad a pesar de que, en el pasado, había afirmado que eso supondría un empeoramiento de la situación. “Ahora, por primera vez, tenemos la oportunidad de mirar al futuro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de una forma más amplia. En estos momentos, todavía estamos centrados en las actuales batallas. Esa es nuestra principal tarea. Pero estamos hablando de tiempo y, al final, de dirigir recursos a analizar también las futuras capacidades de las fuerzas [ucranianas], así esto es solo una etapa en la que estamos en este momento”, afirmó.

“Para las actuales batallas, no es algo que estemos considerando en este momento”, añadió el oficial en referencia a aeronaves de combate. “Estados trabajando en discusiones más amplias con Ucrania sobre sus futuras necesidades para las Fuerzas Armadas y estamos considerando una amplia gama de activos, entre ellos la aviación, para cumplir esas futuras necesidades”, explicó. El representante de Defensa recordó que Estados Unidos suministrará a Ucrania hasta 580 drones Phoenix Ghost, cuya entrega comenzará en agosto.


----------



## coscorron (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hoy también van ganando, como siempre.



O sea que la línea de contacto que es la misma para los dos de repente es mas larga para los rusos que para los ucranianos ... Y yo pensando que el frente siempre era igual de largo para ambos contendientes que iluso soy.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> al parecer va cortando pollas
> 
> si fuera de un ejercito de la OTAN, ahora mismo estaria ante un tribunal militar. Como es un orco de mierda, será condecorado y jaleado por el putincelato.
> 
> Bueno, parece que llegan los ATACMS, llega el azufre a 300km

















La Guerra de Corea: millones de muertos y ningún tratado de paz


El conflicto causó, entre 1950 y 1953, más de 3.500.000 de muertos. Nunca se firmó un tratado de paz por lo que el estado de guerra continúa hasta hoy.




www.clarin.com





*El conflicto causó, entre 1950 y 1953, más de 3.500.000 de muertos. Nunca se firmó un tratado de paz por lo que el estado de guerra continúa hasta hoy.*








pero bueno ! una castración es un mal menor comparado con la muerte agonizando durante horas debajo de los escombros.

¿ acaso crees que un bombardeo fulmina a la gente como si fuesen juegos de la play ? Los destripamientos y agonías terribles no se cuentan .
¿ te imaginas como va muriendo alguien enterrado vivo aún con heridas leves que le desangran y que no pueda ni beber sabiendo que nadie le va a rescatar ?
Claro que los 70 millones de asesinatos de la llamada segunda guerra mundial son sólo estadísticas ( no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos ).

El 8 de junio de 1972, Kim Phuc Phan Thi tenía 9 años. Sobre todo su cuerpo,* las avionetas el ejército estadounidense rociaron Napalm*: un arma biológica tóxica, que produce quemaduras que pueden ser letales sobre la piel. Durante semanas enteras, helicópteros y avionetas estadounidenses rociaron alrededor de *45 millones de litros de agente naranja*. Las lesiones siguen a flor de piel sobre la población de ambos países.

Después de dejar* lesiones cutáneas similares al acné,* el Napalm ingresa al organismo y deja estragos vitalicios en ciertos órganos vitales. El *hígado, los riñones y el páncreas* figuran entre ellos, ya que no están diseñados para procesar el TCDD naturalmente. El ardor sobre la piel no tiene un límite definido.

*A flor de piel*
Más allá de las personas que murieron entre esa década trágica para Asia, el problema de las armas biológicas es que se perpetúan en los organismos de los sobrevivientes. La guerra termina en el exterior, pero *permanece por generaciones en los cuerpos de las personas*. Además de las consecuencias inevitables para el metabolismo de quienes recibieron directamente la sustancia, las *mujeres embarazadas* padecieron también los efectos nocivos.

Muchos de los fetos que recibieron directamente el agente naranja de sus madres *nacieron con malformaciones*. Generación tras generación de personas en Vietnam han nacido enfermas como consecuencia de la *interacción intrauterina con el agente naranja.*













La historia de la 'Niña del Napalm', la fotografía que marcó la Guerra de Vietnam hace 50 años - National Geographic en Español


El 8 de junio de 1972, el ejército de Estados Unidos roció millones de litros de Napalm sobre la selva de Laos y Vietnam. A 50 años de la …




www.ngenespanol.com















Guerra de Corea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2022)

Rusia ganó la guerra a Estados Unidos en Vietnam
China ganó la guerra a Estados Unidos en Corea.



A finales de la década de 1960, más de las tres cuartas partes del equipo militar y técnico recibido por Vietnam del Norte provenía de Moscú. Serguéi Blágov escribió en _Asia Times_ que Moscú contribuyó con armas esenciales para las capacidades de defensa de Vietnam del Norte contra la guerra aérea estadounidense, incluyendo sistemas de radar, artillería antiaérea, misiles tierra-aire (SAM). “Sin este material, llevar a cabo la defensa antiaérea vietnamita no habría sido viable”, afirmó.

Los suministros militares rusos transformaron completamente la naturaleza de la guerra. A diferencia de lo que se muestra en las películas de Hollywood, los vietnamitas no sólo lucharon con la astucia y el camuflaje, sino que golpearon a los estadounidenses con potencia de fuego a una escala asombrosa. Su arsenal incluía 2.000 tanques, 7.000 cañones de artillería, más de 5.000 cañones antiaéreos y 158 lanzacohetes tierra-aire.










Recordando la guerra de Vietnam y el papel crucial que tuvieron en ella las armas rusas


Hace poco más de 40 años, los vietnamitas irrumpieron en Saigón y sorprendieron a los estadounidenses en ropa interior. Además de montar una valiente...




es.rbth.com














Guerra de Indochina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## millie34u (29 Jul 2022)

joder, van como pollos sin cabeza

"_Presunto incidente de fuego amigo ucraniano el 25 de julio según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

Durante la retirada el 25 de julio de la aldea de Pokrovskoye de la República Popular de Donetsk, los restos del 15. ° batallón de la 58. ° brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron atacados intensamente y baleados por militantes de la 118. ° defensa territorial. brigada, que ocupaba posiciones de segundo escalón cerca del pueblo de Bakhmutskoye.

telegram]mod_russia/18004_
"


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tenemos que, como Rusia está tan aislada, Lavrov no tiene tiempo suficiente
> para contestar, a un Blinken inquieto, al teléfono. Como dijo lam Zakharova:
> "prestará atención a esta petición cuando el tiempo lo permita"...
> 
> ...



Juegopeligroso este, según parece los psicópatas son narcisistas. Y les sienta muy mal que les pongan en ridículo, llegan a perder por completo la razón si la humillación es suficiente.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero hoy por hoy China carece (creo) de los vectores nucleares suficientes como para meterse en una confrontación total con USA. Bien podrían soltarles encima una lluvia de misiles nucleares y adiós China ¿y qué haría Rusia? esa es una pregunta muy interesante. Ami entender y pese a su relación, a Rusia no le interesa que siga creciendo un monstruo tal como China pegado a sus fronteras. Antes o después va a tener que enfrentarse a ellos, y más pronto si USA cae.



Tienen una estación espacial propia, los misiles se deben dar por descontado, y no pocos. Lo malo es que posiblemente los yanquis tengan el mismo prejuicio.


----------



## millie34u (29 Jul 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1138906



¿? un robado voyeur fuera de contexto. ¿eso es tu cerebro?


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

"Los tanques T-72 macedonios partieron hacia Ucrania. El gobierno macedonio sigue el lema "la OTAN nos protegerá, Serbia nos alimentará, nosotros robaremos y venderemos", pero un poco más..." - escribe un miembro del Partido Democrático de los Serbios de Macedonia, Miroslav Trichkovic.

Dar todo el tanque y medio que tienen a su disposición para revenderlo a los khoresks, y a cambio reciben promesas de una vida agradable. Otra ronda de "negociaciones" sobre la adhesión de Macedonia del Norte a la UE va como anillo al dedo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Los EEUU están acostumbrados a hacer y deshacer a su antojo. Sólo entienden un idioma que es el de las hostias, pero como no están acostumbrados a recibirlas, pinchan y pinchan y vuelven a pinchar.
> 
> China aunque esté ganando la guerra comercial, ahora se plantea darles una hostia a estos y como los gusanos lo intuyen, envían a su Navy para ponérselo más fácil y ver si tienen huevos los chinos o se achantan, y en esas estamos.
> 
> No seré yo quien le diga a los chinos lo que tiene que hacer ni cuándo lo tiene que hacer, pero lo que sí tengo claro es que algún día les tendrán que dar esa hostia.



Y creo que visto lo que han visto en Ucrania con Rusia y como las están acorralando, la ostia está más cerca cada día.
Deberían hundirles un portaaviones para que se les bajaran los humos.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

*Falso*: Se descubrió en un sótano de Bucha una cámara de tortura en la que soldados rusos mataban a civiles. La noticia está siendo ampliamente difundida en los principales canales telegráficos ucranianos.

*Verdadero*: El vídeo está montado. Todas las pruebas de que las personas fueron supuestamente torturadas en esta sala están construidas sobre un par de sillas colocadas en el centro del sótano.

Es sorprendente que la información sobre la "cámara de tortura" haya surgido sólo ahora, cuando la provocación más masiva de la parte ucraniana ha sido casi eclipsada por nuevas falsificaciones e intentos de desprestigiar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. El público occidental está visiblemente cansado de la agenda ucraniana. La gente está más preocupada por la situación en sus propios países.

Otros hechos también demuestran que el vídeo es falso. No hay rastros de sangre en el suelo ni en las paredes de la "cámara de tortura". Matar a una persona con un arma de fuego deja una cantidad importante de sangre, que debería haberse absorbido rápidamente en las paredes y el suelo de la habitación. Sin embargo, es extremadamente difícil lavar la sangre de las superficies de hormigón.

La segunda rareza es la ubicación de las marcas de bala. Están a 20-30 centímetros del suelo. Hay preguntas sobre los agujeros de bala en sí, por cierto. El bache real de una bala estándar del ejército con núcleo de acero es mucho mayor que el que vemos en las paredes del sótano.

Como resultado, hemos recibido otra provocación poco inspirada dirigida a un público occidental y que no resiste ni siquiera una simple comparación de los hechos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Según los datos oficiales de la república popular de Donetsk, el número total de muertos en el ataque militar a la colonia penal de Yelenivka es de 40, con otros 130 heridos. La colonia de Yelenivka alberga a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. El ataque se llevó a cabo con HIMARS MLRS.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (29 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver tu lo que quieres es ser el obrero de lujo en el capitalismo de la cuspide. El problema es que a los de arriba le dan igual tus preferencias ¿ porque no va a haber movilidad de mano de obra ? Es bueno para su negocio.
> 
> ¿ Dumping economico ? Eso no existe, la fina y justa mano del mercado pone a cada cual en su lugar ¿ no ?
> 
> ...



Kelden y tú decís lo mismo... y NO SABEIS lo que decís...

Al Tio Sam y a las élites rusas no les cambió jamás el otro régimen... al Tio Sam lo hundió su propia opinión pública cuando quebró por meterse en la guerra del Vietnam y ello produjo lo que hoy tenemos intentando mantener algo parecido a Bretton-Woods; ¿cómo lo consiguieron?, pues fue bien SENCILLO, fueron a Arabia y les dijeron:

- Ven ustedes lo que nos ha pasado por culpa de la población, ven ustedes lo bien que viven, pues si quieren más Tio Sam y no "revoltosos pro-naseristas" pues tragan con esta nueva arquitectura y ya veremos como ganamos todos...

Así de sencillo...

Qué hundió la economía de guerra de la URSS, pues sí una crisis económica producida por el DUMPING árabe, pero:

- Su PROPIA GENTE...

Porqué el REGIMEN FRANQUISTA creo leyes progresistas y con derechos para los trabajadores (por más que su aplicación fuese laxa)... pues porque el REGIMEN sabía SOBRADAMENTE que había más afiliados a CC.OO. y gentes que estaban militando ya de manera activa, ya de manera pasiva en entornos comunistas...

Ningún REGIMEN cambia desde arriba... es desde ABAJO desde donde se producen los cambios, son siempre los movimientos sociales los que dan miedo... las CLOACAS no actuaron contra PODEMOS por casualidad, ni siquiera su forma de actuar fue casual, SE INTENTO desde el principio que la gente viese en ese partido LA MISMA MIERDA que había, no tanto por lo que PODEMOS SUPONÍA, sino por lo que lo que dió origen a PODEMOS supuso...

Si tú por abajo creas ESQUIROLES las leyes serán de protección del esquirol y sus usos... si tú por abajo fortaleces al menos pudiente, las leyes tenderán a amansarle, NO LES QUEDA OTRA...

Las chicas de limpieza cuando se EMPODERAN suben la hora de trabajo... si la subida empieza a escalar lo suficiente, los regímenes SABEN sobradamente que les hay que dar OTROS DERECHOS, como SUBVENCIÓN ENCUBIERTA para que no sigan produciendo una INFLACION de SALARIOS... qué se hace????, pues se traen gentes de fuera, ESQUIROLES y con ello se mantiene a raya la subida salarial, como el entorno es el que SUELE marcar este tipo de salarios, sólo es una solución temporal, dado que el coste de trabajar es mayor que el rendimiento que produce, y para aplacarlo se vuelve a repetir la jugada, más ESQUIROL, más TIMO PONZI, más trampas... el problema es que un sistema capitalista AGUANTA un máximo de trampas, como casi todo en la vida, PERO CUANDO se alcanza un punto específico YA NO HAY MÁS, que es lo que acontece en realidad con los extranjeros que hoy vienen a España: EL TIMO HA LLEGADO a su máximo y... el resultado es la DELINCUENCIA, no queda otra, porque el TIMADO SE SENTIRA estafado y no por quienes le contrataron, NO POR ELLOS, sino por ti y por gente como KELDEN que les prometeis un MUNDO QUE NO EXISTE, pero que ellos precisan creer...

Sois parte de ese TIMO, de hecho la PARTE FUNDAMENTAL, aquellos que les dais FE en su inversión, en moverse, en encontrar el lugar dónde puedan ganar su vida y rentabilizar toda una serie de desgracias...

Y LOS ENGAÑAIS...

Los que se aprovechan de ellos son unos SINVERGÜENZAS, pero los verdaderos HIJO LA GRAN PUTA que los timan sois VOSOTROS, con vuestra ESTUPIDEZ INMISIRICORDE...

Lo peor de todo es QUE NO OS IMPORTA, AL FINAL para vosotros es simplemente la razón, qué IMPORTA EL DAÑO, SI EN REALIDAD TÚ NO TE EQUIVOCAS... es Florentino, es el empresaurio, es el político...

Decía Anguita y CON MAS RAZÓN QUE UN SANTO, que el problema no es el político corrupto, es el voto de quíen lo apoya...

Florentino o un empresaurio o un político DEFIENDEN LO SUYO y eso es CORRECTO, no puedo negar que incluso un mafioso, INDEPENDIENTEMETNE DE LA ÉTICA, van a defender lo suyo y MI OBLIGACION es defender lo MIO... si espero que sean ellos los que cambien en esencia mis beneficios es que o soy uno de ellos o soy IDIOTA INTEGRAL... si además les doy HERRAMIENTAS para que yo no pueda pelear, entonces...

El problema no es FLORENTINO, el problema sois tú y los KELDEN de esta vida... que por cierto en una sociedad tan adocenada como la actual sois mayoría...

INCAPACES DE ESCUCHAR Y PIDIENDO LIMOSNA A LOS POLÍTICOS O EMPRESARIOS O... un drama.

Y como escribió por ahí el tal Kelden al final si hace falta uno lo que tiene que hacer es MIMETIZARSE con el ambiente y listo, que es lo que toca...

Al final que es lo que acaba aconteciendo en infinidad de casos ASALARIADOS mal pagados se convierten en EMPRESAURIOS FORIBUNDOS que contratan a pobres extranjeros y los SODOMIZAN hasta la saciedad, eso sí mientras claman contra políticos corruptos, leyes injustas y miles de ofensas recibidas por parte del poder...

UNA INDIGNIDAD

El problema es QUE HAY QUE SABER UN POCO DE ECONOMÍA, si se viene a un foro de economía...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jul 2022)

En esta III Guerra Mundial asimétrica (por partes según el papa Francisco), el frente del Yemen se complicada cada vez más a la OTAN…más soldados…
Estados Unidos sigue con sus planes siniestros en Yemen y recientemente ha enviado un nuevo grupo de militares al país devastado por la guerra.
Un grupo de tropas norteamericanas ha arribado al aeropuerto de Al-Ghaydah en la provincia de Al-Mahra, en el este de Yemen, según ha informado este jueves el sitio web local _Ypagency.net_.
De acuerdo con la fuente, el citado aeropuerto es una base militar que las fuerzas del Reino Unido y del régimen de ocupación de Israel construyeron ilegalmente en 2017.




__





Cargando…






www.hispantv.com


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

El Sector Derecho (una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia) planeaba llevar a cabo un atentado terrorista en Lipetsk en una estación de autobuses, informó el FSB y publicó un vídeo de los saboteadores inspeccionando el lugar del supuesto atentado y cómo fueron detenidos. También se han publicado sus confesiones.

Un agente de los servicios especiales dijo que los saboteadores se habían entrenado en un centro de formación en Ucrania bajo la dirección de instructores extranjeros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

*Lo principal de un boletín del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, los combates continúan en las zonas de Novoluhanske y Soledar;

▪ Unidades de las AFU repelen ataques en los distritos de Avdiivka, Krasnogorovka y Velyka Novoselka;

▪ Las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen siendo bombardeadas y los ataques aéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan a lo largo de casi toda la línea de operaciones militares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

........
En las últimas semanas, los funcionarios de Alemania y otros estados miembros de la UE han comenzado a hablar abierta y enérgicamente sobre la necesidad de reducir inmediatamente el consumo antes de la temporada alta de calefacción de invierno. Como se sabe, los gobiernos de estos países también han comenzado a planificar públicamente la distribución obligatoria de gas, incluyendo el racionamiento y la priorización entre los usuarios industriales, así como la distribución entre los estados miembros en caso de que no haya suficiente gas para abastecer a todos.

La razón aducida es la necesidad de acelerar el almacenamiento durante el resto del verano para que los países europeos entren en el invierno con las reservas más altas posibles. Según las tendencias actuales, es probable que la Unión Europea en su conjunto, y Alemania en particular, comiencen el invierno con reservas de gas almacenadas por encima del promedio.

El problema es que este "éxito" no será suficiente si el suministro de tuberías desde Rusia se corta por completo durante el invierno. Las bóvedas de la UE están diseñadas únicamente para hacer frente a las fluctuaciones estacionales en el consumo y no para soportar cierta apariencia (en términos de consecuencias) de un bloqueo militar estratégico. En otras palabras, en invierno la UE necesita tanto instalaciones subterráneas completas de almacenamiento de gas como suministros continuos para satisfacer las necesidades.

Como escribe el recurso, las existencias actuales equivalen a solo el 18% del consumo anual para la Unión Europea en su conjunto. Para las grandes economías de la UE, estas cifras son las siguientes: 16% en Alemania, 18% en Italia y 21% en Francia. Incluso si las UGSF europeas pueden llenarse al 90% o más de su máximo, estas existencias no podrán resistir más de unos pocos meses sin suministros de Rusia sin agotarse a un nivel críticamente bajo o completamente agotadas. Por lo tanto, la UE confía en que los UGS no serán rescatados en invierno, su volumen durará dos o tres meses sin materias primas de la Federación Rusa.

Lo más probable es que esta sea la razón por la que Europa trata el petróleo ruso con bastante libertad y casi no presta atención a las sanciones sobre el gas natural de Rusia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tenemos que, como Rusia está tan aislada, Lavrov no tiene tiempo suficiente
> para contestar, a un Blinken inquieto, al teléfono. Como dijo lam Zakharova:
> "prestará atención a esta petición cuando el tiempo lo permita"...
> 
> ...




¿La chica deportista y el marine retirado que quieren cambiar como si fuesen cromos?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ........
> En las últimas semanas, los funcionarios de Alemania y otros estados miembros de la UE han comenzado a hablar abierta y enérgicamente sobre la necesidad de reducir inmediatamente el consumo antes de la temporada alta de calefacción de invierno. Como se sabe, los gobiernos de estos países también han comenzado a planificar públicamente la distribución obligatoria de gas, incluyendo el racionamiento y la priorización entre los usuarios industriales, así como la distribución entre los estados miembros en caso de que no haya suficiente gas para abastecer a todos.
> 
> La razón aducida es la necesidad de acelerar el almacenamiento durante el resto del verano para que los países europeos entren en el invierno con las reservas más altas posibles. Según las tendencias actuales, es probable que la Unión Europea en su conjunto, y Alemania en particular, comiencen el invierno con reservas de gas almacenadas por encima del promedio.
> ...




EN AGSI+ se ve de puta madre.

La primera flecha indica el almacenamiento actual (y al lado, el porcentaje del total que representa).

La segunda flecha es el consumo total en los doce meses de 2020.


Se aprecia claramente que casi ningún país está siquiera cerca de ser autosuficiente con sus almacenamientos. 




Alemania, por ejemplo, tendría para 1/5 de año, sin contar el consumo que sean capaces de reducir, e ignorando que no se gasta el mismo cada mes.


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué hundió la economía de guerra de la URSS, pues sí una crisis económica producida por el DUMPING árabe, pero:
> 
> .......
> 
> Ningún REGIMEN cambia desde arriba



No tienes ni puta idea. Te voy a contestar solo a eso. Un pais, que el año que echó la persiana, produjo más acero y más energía que USA no está hundido. Tendrá problemas, como todos, que pueden ser solventados. 

El cierre de la URSS es un clarísimo ejemplo de "revolución desde arriba", no "desde abajo". A las élites del sistema, hartas de administrar y no poseer, se les hincharon las pelotas y decidieron quedarse con todo. Dicho y hecho, así de simple. El "hundimiento" de la economía y la "ruina" de la peña vino inmediatamente después.


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

Fahrettin Altun, director de comunicaciones de presidencia de Turquía: "Algunos países intentan prolongar la guerra para debilitar a Rusia"


El primer barco cargado de productos del campo ucraniano zarpa esta misma semana del puerto de Odesa. Es una buena noticia para Ucrania porque percibirá de nuevo ingresos...




www.elmundo.es





*"Algunos países intentan prolongar la guerra para debilitar a Rusia"*


Y se está consiguiendo lo contrario.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

Rusia destruye más de 100 misiles HIMARS y mata a 200 militares ucranianos - ELMUNDOTV


Rusia asegura haber atacado hasta 142 distritos ucranianos.




videos.elmundo.es


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

La inflación se dispara al 10,8%: la mayor tasa en casi 38 años


Electricidad, alimentos, vestido y calzado tiraron al alza de los precios



www.abc.es













La cesta de la compra se encareció un 11,5% en junio en términos interanuales por la subida de la inflación


El aumento de precios provoca que las 'marcas blancas' aumenten su cuota en un 2,5% situándose en el 49,4% del total



www.abc.es


----------



## vil. (29 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea. Te voy a contestar solo a eso. Un pais, que el año que echó la persiana, produjo más acero y más energía que USA no está hundido. Tendrá problemas, como todos, que pueden ser solventados.
> 
> El cierre de la URSS es un clarísimo ejemplo de "revolución desde arriba", no "desde abajo". A las élites del sistema, hartas de administrar y no poseer, se les hincharon las pelotas y decidieron quedarse con todo. Dicho y hecho, así de simple. El "hundimiento" de la economía y la "ruina" de la peña vino inmediatamente después.



Jajajajaaaa... claro, las élites rusas no lo tenían todo, les faltaba, a ver, les faltaba, esto... qué les faltaba; un borracho que permitiese a las élites y fondos mundiales DOMINARLAS, se habían vuelto MASOQUISTAS... JAJAJAJAJAJJAAA

La indigencia INTELECTUAL, tu inmoralidad y tu ESTUPIDEZ VAN DE LA MANO... eres un DRAMA...

La economía rusa fue hundida por Arabia Saudí, haciendo... haciendo... haciendo:

- DUMPING...

Lo mismo que TU HUNDES LA ECONOMÍA del minero... 

La diferencia es que Arabia Saudí lo sabía y tú eres un INDIGENTE INCAPAZ DE SABER más que PICARESCA burda...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jul 2022)

El intento de eliminar pruebas desagradables por parte de Ucrania es evidente…¿que temen?








Украина убила 40 пленных «азовцев» в ДНР - Свободная Пресса - Азов новости. Новости Азов. Азов. Батальон Азов. Батальон Азова. Командир батальона Азов. Командующий батальона Азов. Новости. Новости сегодня. Новости дня.


Замминистра информации Донецкой Народной Республики Даниил Безсонов сообщил в соцсетях, что украинская армия обстреляла из артиллерийских систем здание тюрьмы в




svpressa.ru


----------



## amcxxl (29 Jul 2022)

Bombardeo de la colonia en Yelenovka

Por la noche, HIMARS MLRS disparó contra la colonia en Yelenovka, donde se encuentran prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. En particular, los nazis que se habían rendido de Azovstal fueron llevados allí para su detención: los sanos fueron llevados a Yelenovka y los heridos y lisiados (algunos de los cuales fueron cambiados más tarde) a Novoazovsk.

Hasta la mañana, *al menos 40 personas murieron y otras 140 resultaron heridas* como consecuencia del bombardeo al cuartel con prisioneros de guerra. La limpieza de escombros continúa, por lo que el número de víctimas puede aumentar.

Ucrania continúa rompiendo nuevas profundidades del fondo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> EN AGSI+ se ve de puta madre.
> 
> La primera flecha indica el almacenamiento actual (y al lado, el porcentaje del total que representa).
> 
> ...



Excelente post.....Bélgica parece que puede ser la primera en caer.

Puedes poner España?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Lo mismo para todo los países, la caída del consumo va a ser de órdago, o me caliento o me alimento.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo mismo para todo los países, la caída del consumo va a ser de órdago, o me caliento o me alimento.



Lo mismo no hace falta que recorten gas, si los precios se vuelven prohibitivos la gente dejará de consumir gas, en calefacción habrá que abrigarse mejor o comprar alguna estufa de pellet o algo similar el que pueda, pero las PYMES que usen gas intensivo tendrán que cerrrar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Excelente post.....Bélgica parece que puede ser la primera en caer.
> 
> Puedes poner España?




Aquí va, desplegado: 



No se le da importancia, pero cambiar Argelia por USA como principal proveedor es arriesgado. 

La página es esta:


Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


(si entráis en smartphone, tenéis que ponerlo en apaisado o no va ni medio bien)



_“No quieras por barco lo que puedas obtener por un tubo”_


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero hoy por hoy China carece (creo) de los vectores nucleares suficientes como para meterse en una confrontación total con USA. Bien podrían soltarles encima una lluvia de misiles nucleares y adiós China ¿y qué haría Rusia? esa es una pregunta muy interesante. Ami entender y pese a su relación, a Rusia no le interesa que siga creciendo un monstruo tal como China pegado a sus fronteras. Antes o después va a tener que enfrentarse a ellos, y más pronto si USA cae.



En el momento en el que salga un sólo pepino nuclear de un silo o submarino gUSAno, estos no pueden asegurar a nadie hacia dónde los tiran. Una vez lanzados, se abre la caja de Pandora. 
No me imagino a Biden llamando a Putin y diciendo, "oye tito vlad que voy a lanzar 50 minuteman pero que no son para ti que son para tito xi, ¡¡¡aaaah!!! vale tito Joe no me despiertes para estas cosas, tamaña" 
En cuanto se detecta el lanzamiento, la suerte está echada. Ya comenté que alguien les debería decir a los gUSAnos, "DE ESTA NO OS LIBRAIS" para que lo vayan interiorizando.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo mismo no hace falta que recorten gas, si los precios se vuelven prohibitivos la gente dejará de consumir gas, en calefacción habrá que abrigarse mejor o comprar alguna estufa de pellet o algo similar el que pueda, pero las PYMES que usen gas intensivo tendrán que cerrrar.



Eso hay que darlo por cierto, tanto más cuanto más pobre sea el pais de la UE. El problema gordo es sin embargo el industrial:









El precio del gas provoca una parada del 20% de la industria española


Los precios del gas natural están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la industria española. Según los datos de Enagás, los grandes consumidores han reducido ya en un 20% su consumo este pasado mes de junio y la tendencia se ha mantenido en lo que va de julio.



www.eleconomista.es





Eso sin contar que esa caída es con la demanda actual que para muchas industrias será el chocolate del loro cuando los europeos no gasten su dinero en otra cosa que no sea cubrir las necesidades más básicas porque no les llega. Los europeos no tenemos todavía conciencia de que ésto no es coyuntural, que va a durar y mucho.

Y lo más gordo con diferencia es que los diarios hablan poco de la industria y mucho de la calefacción doméstica, ¿No piensan salvar la industria? ¿La van a demoler para adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y a un mundo menos global?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

Cosa rara que salga en AP


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

El vídeo tiene miga


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

Tres ataques a poblaciones rusas... diría que los ucranianos buscan que les ataquen Kiev y aledaños.


----------



## pgas (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> EN AGSI+ se ve de puta madre.
> 
> La primera flecha indica el almacenamiento actual (y al lado, el porcentaje del total que representa).
> 
> ...



















Газовые сводки. Июнь 2022, Европа (Южанин)


Цены с европейских спотовых торгов продолжают ставить немыслимые ранее рекорды, фиксировать которые уже просто лень. И в преддверие ежегодного ППР (планово предупредительного ремонта) на который с 11 июля отправится СП-1, а также с учетом всех новостей, будет резонно постепенно переходить к...




aftershock.news


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Excelente post.....Bélgica parece que puede ser la primera en caer.
> 
> Puedes poner España?



hilo seguimiento gas:






*Tema mítico* : - Crisis energética europea


ACTUALIZACIÓN IMPORTANTE El día 22 de agosto de 2022 se le cambia el título a esto, de "Hilo de seguimiento del flujo de gas ruso a Europa" a "Crisis energética europea". La razón es clara: A finales de octubre de 2021 nadie podría adivinar que, ya en agosto de 2022, la cosa pintaría como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1138981
> 
> 
> Bombardeo de la colonia en Yelenovka
> ...



Según tengo entendido el ataque se produjo tras aparecer numerosas entrevistas de "Azov" capturados en varios medios en los últimos días. Los militantes de Azov hablaron mucho sobre sus crímenes contra la población civil, ejecuciones extrajudiciales, torturas... Y también sobre el hecho de que la máxima dirección del régimen de Kyiv estaba involucrada en el terror contra la población civil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

@Caronte el barquero @Bocanegra 

Hay una lectura excelente de Javier Blas en el jilo del gas, sobre Francia.
Hay varios detalles acojonantes…


----------



## ghawar (29 Jul 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Si los Rusos les hacen esos a sus "hermanos" al resto no me lo quiero ni imaginar. Vaya gentuza.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jul 2022)

La situación en la región de Artyomovsk:




> _- Luchando en Stryapovka - n.p. dividido en dos partes.
> - Las fuerzas aliadas asaltan Bakhmutskoye desde el suroeste de Soledar
> - Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron Pokrovsky el 25 de julio, hay un video de las fuerzas aliadas.
> - Las hostilidades activas van en las direcciones Vershina - Zaitsevo, Vesyola Dolina y también a lo largo de la carretera en dirección a la ciudad.
> ...



La distancia a la ciudad es de menos de 5 km


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

Cuidado con Francia. Según éstos tienen problemas con las nucleares, Francia tiene en funcionamiento sólo el 50% de las que posee y está consumiendo electricidad inglesa.

Esto no es de la noticia, es de mi memoria: Gran Bretaña recibía gas de los bálticos pero hubo avería y va a tardar en volver a poner en marcha el suministro... si lo acaba reponiendo. Colgué aquí la noticia pero ni sé buscarla.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo mismo no hace falta que recorten gas, si los precios se vuelven prohibitivos la gente dejará de consumir gas, en calefacción habrá que abrigarse mejor o comprar alguna estufa de pellet o algo similar el que pueda, pero las PYMES que usen gas intensivo tendrán que cerrrar.



No, el pellet no es alternativa. Hace un año o dos recuerdo que las promocionaban en un reportaje diciendo que el combustible era más barato, pero en ese mismo reportaje también reconocieron que cuando aumentaba la demanda, también aumentaba significativamente el coste, por lo que dejaba de existir esa diferencia. Ejemplo año pasado y esto sin que hubiese más demanda por falta de gas. Aunque no todo el mundo puede tener na estufa de este tipo, si se aumentase su uso, también aumentaría su coste y por tanto dejarían de ser una alternativa.

*En el cuarto trimestre de 2021, el precio en origen (EXW) del pellet sube significativamente 7,3 puntos porcentuales por el encarecimiento de materias primas y suministros*

En las dos últimas semanas el frío ha regresado y se ha recuperado la demanda hasta un nivel habitual. *Si el invierno se alarga y con él, la temporada de calefacción, es muy probable que se mantenga la tendencia alcista de los precios*, sobre todo si las fábricas vuelven a repercutir sus costes de producción.



Salamandra dijo:


> Cuidado con Francia. Según éstos tienen problemas con las nucleares, Francia tiene en funcionamiento sólo el 50% de las que posee y está consumiendo electricidad inglesa.



Con lo de la excepción ibérica, también dijeron que Francia estaba comprando energía a España, porque así les salía más barata.


----------



## thanos2 (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> @Caronte el barquero @Bocanegra
> 
> Hay una lectura excelente de Javier Blas en el jilo del gas, sobre Francia.
> Hay varios detalles acojonantes…



Pero pon enlace...


----------



## thanos2 (29 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1138981
> 
> 
> Bombardeo de la colonia en Yelenovka
> ...



Ho hol hol hol hol


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Pero pon enlace...








__





*Tema mítico* : - Hilo de seguimiento del flujo de gas ruso a Europa


Un rato después… Y sin estar relacionado EL PRECIO DE LA ENERGÍA DE CARGA BÁSICA DIARIA EN ALEMANIA SUBE UN 22,3 % A 500 EUR/MWH POR LA DISMINUCIÓN DEL SUMINISTRO DE ENERGÍA EÓLICA Mirando electricitymap, me da la sensación que están quemando menos carbón del que les gustaría.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## thanos2 (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias!


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Eso hay que darlo por cierto, tanto más cuanto más pobre sea el pais de la UE. El problema gordo es sin embargo el industrial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los periódicos actuales son mero recogenotas de lo que les dicen sus castuzos locales y las autoridades de Bruselas.
0 independencia
0 investigación
0 critica


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los periódicos actuales son mero recogenotas de lo que les dicen sus castuzos locales y las autoridades de Bruselas.
> 0 independencia
> 0 investigación
> 0 critica



Si, pero Francia ha nacionalizado la empresa que lleva las nucleares y la noticia, que hasta ahora pasaba desapercibida, ya se recogió, incluso en España desde junio:









Las relaciones energéticas de Francia - Factura de la luz


La potencia nuclear francesa está fallando. Ya no venden electricidad a otros países, sino que se la compran agravando la crisis en el continente. Así son las relaciones energéticas de Francia…




www.proximaenergia.com


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No, el pellet no es alternativa. Hace un año o dos recuerdo que las promocionaban en un reportaje diciendo que el combustible era más barato, pero en ese mismo reportaje también reconocieron que cuando aumentaba la demanda, también aumentaba significativamente el coste, por lo que dejaba de existir esa diferencia. Ejemplo año pasado y esto sin que hubiese más demanda por falta de gas. Aunque no todo el mundo puede tener na estufa de este tipo, si se aumentase su uso, también aumentaría su coste y por tanto dejarían de ser una alternativa.
> 
> *En el cuarto trimestre de 2021, el precio en origen (EXW) del pellet sube significativamente 7,3 puntos porcentuales por el encarecimiento de materias primas y suministros*
> 
> ...



Si el precio es alto más productores querrán entrar y bajarán los precios. Ni primero de economía...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Jul 2022)

Cuando hablamos de los EEUU, debemos recordar que hace apenas 2 años Donald Trump estaba en Korea del Norte firmando un preacuerdo de paz con Kim Yong Un, mientras las hordas belicistas anglojudías informabna desde la CNN (Antena3, Telecinco...) de que Putin "amigo de Trump" había manipulado las elecciones en USA, lo cual es tan ridículo como decir que USA manipuló las elecciones en Rusia.

Lo que quiero decir es que en esta guerra, no todo es lo que parece.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Cuidado con Francia. Según éstos tienen problemas con las nucleares, Francia tiene en funcionamiento sólo el 50% de las que posee y está consumiendo electricidad inglesa.
> 
> Esto no es de la noticia, es de mi memoria: Gran Bretaña recibía gas de los bálticos pero hubo avería y va a tardar en volver a poner en marcha el suministro... si lo acaba reponiendo. Colgué aquí la noticia pero ni sé buscarla.



En verano suelen parar la producción de alguna nuclear por el agua de los ríos sube de temperatura y no deja refrigerar bien, amén que esa subida de temperatura hace crecer algas que bloquean conductos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Jul 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Pues vamos a echarle una mano a @Nico
> 
> Rusia tiene unos 15 btg en Jerson. Asumimos que se van rotando de manera que 5 descansan y 10 pelean. Eso significa 225 camiones al día trayendo suministros. Pero estamos suponiendo que el transporte irá perfecto y que no habrá un incremento en los combates.
> 
> ...




Si los rusos pudieron mantener abastecida Crimea sin puentes ni enlace terrestre durante bastante tiempo no creo que un río les impida llevar a cabo cualquier operación militar y más si es defensiva.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cosa rara que salga en AP




*AFU golpeó la prisión con sus prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 militantes de Azov*
Hoy, 11:46

En la noche del 28 al 29 de julio, las tropas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles HIMARS de largo alcance en una prisión con sus prisioneros de guerra en Yelenovka (colonia correccional número 120, distrito de Volnovakha de la RPD). El incidente fue informado por el primer subjefe del Ministerio de Información de la República Daniil Bezsonov 

Según datos preliminares, como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuatro docenas de militantes capturados del Batallón Nacional Azov (una organización extremista prohibida en Rusia) murieron y unos 130 resultaron heridos. A medida que se retiran los escombros, puede aumentar el número de víctimas del “fuego amigo” de las tropas ucranianas.

El liderazgo militar y político de Ucrania, aparentemente, decidió deshacerse del lastre innecesario.

Bezsonov señaló en su canal de telegramas.

Según el corresponsal de guerra Oleksandr Kots, el golpe de los ucranianos “solos” está directamente relacionado con el testimonio de los prisioneros sobre sus crímenes contra la población civil, así como las represalias extrajudiciales y ejecuciones por las que el pueblo de Azov es tan “famoso”. ”- Hay mucha información sobre esto en los medios.

También dijeron que los principales líderes del país estaban involucrados en el terror contra los civiles.

– dijo Kots en el telegrama.

Aparentemente, de esta manera, Kyiv está tratando de cubrir sus huellas e intimidar a los nacionalistas sobrevivientes para que no den un testimonio "extra"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

*Fuente: Aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania repintados con los colores de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas*
Hoy, 12:01
2

En la base aérea de Vasilkov, cerca de Kyiv, según las fuentes del canal de telegramas Militarist, hay una mayor actividad de aviones de combate y helicópteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Al mismo tiempo, según los rumores, los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron repintados con los colores de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Aún se desconoce con qué propósito se hizo esto.

Es muy posible que la parte ucraniana pinte el equipo militar con los colores del ejército ruso, planeando tomar alguna acción decisiva en la línea del frente y, por lo tanto, esperando algún tipo de truco militar. Mientras tanto, según el exdiputado de la Verkhovna Rada Ilya Kiv, un intento de Volodymyr Zelensky de retomar el control de Kherson y otros territorios ucranianos liberados por Rusia podría conducir a la pérdida de Kyiv......


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jul 2022)

Uy Francia que mal te veo en la foto ...




Hay que ver como les estamos reventando la economía a los rusos con las sanciones ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 11:01

El ex coronel de la SBU, Vladimir Dmitriev, que supervisó las actividades subversivas de los servicios especiales ucranianos en el Donbass y el reclutamiento, se rindió a las fuerzas de seguridad rusas, dijo un representante de las fuerzas de seguridad rusas.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si el precio es alto más productores querrán entrar y bajarán los precios. Ni primero de economía...



La materia prima de la que se forman pellets es finita (madera), no pueden entrar muchos productores ya que no tendrían suministros para hacer los pellets.
De 2º de economía, micro-economía exactamente.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Los tanques T-72 macedonios partieron hacia Ucrania. El gobierno macedonio sigue el lema "la OTAN nos protegerá, Serbia nos alimentará, nosotros robaremos y venderemos", pero un poco más..." - escribe un miembro del Partido Democrático de los Serbios de Macedonia, Miroslav Trichkovic.
> 
> Dar todo el tanque y medio que tienen a su disposición para revenderlo a los khoresks, y a cambio reciben promesas de una vida agradable. Otra ronda de "negociaciones" sobre la adhesión de Macedonia del Norte a la UE va como anillo al dedo.
> 
> ...



Tendrían que invadirlos Bulgaria y Grecia y terminar con otro "país experimento". 
Antes de que los albaneses terminen adueñándose como pasó en Kosovo.


----------



## dabuti (29 Jul 2022)

Ejke loj rusoj sabotearon el prosés









El juez archiva la trama rusa del procés en la que implicó al jefe de la oficina de Puigdemont


El magistrado concluye que "no existe ningún indicio sólido" que permita sospechar de la compraventa de petróleo en la que participó el empresario Aleksander Dmitrenko




www.eldiario.es


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La materia prima de la que se forman pellets es finita (madera), no pueden entrar muchos productores ya que no tendrían suministros para hacer los pellets.
> De 2º de economía, micro-economía exactamente.



Micro es de primero de carrera, pero bueno... Eso de que no se pueda tener plantaciones para mantener la producción o la compra de productores de la materia a quien tiene plantaciones, no lo tenemos en cuenta. El negocio de los pellets es como el negocio agrícola, unos plantan y otros compran la posterior producción. O la mejora de la producción y posterior competencia entre ellos.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Muy relevante lo del tercer párrafo.

*Rusia infiltró agentes secretos de Ucrania para allanar el camino a la invasión rusa *- Reuters

La publicación informa que el 24 de febrero, *el ejército ruso llegó a la planta de energía nuclear de Chernobyl en menos de dos horas y sin pelear*, cuando 69 soldados de la Guardia Nacional depusieron las armas. Y no fue casualidad, escriben los periodistas.

*Los planificadores militares alrededor de Putin creían que con la ayuda de estos agentes, Rusia solo necesitaría una pequeña fuerza militar y "tres días" para obligar a la administración de Zelensky a irse, huir o capitular. Pero los agentes no hicieron frente a la tarea.*

Según el secretario de NSDC, Oleksiy Danilov, en el momento de la invasión, Rusia tenía agentes en los sectores de defensa, seguridad y aplicación de la ley de Ucrania.

Ahora muchos traidores están bajo investigación.

https://www.reuters.com/investigates...sia-saboteurs/


----------



## Hudson818 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En verano suelen parar la producción de alguna nuclear por el agua de los ríos sube de temperatura y no deja refrigerar bien, amén que esa subida de temperatura hace crecer algas que bloquean conductos.











Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption


Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.




app.electricitymaps.com





Tiene un histórico, juega un poco con él, a ver si encuentras las algas o los ríos calientes en años anteriores. 

Es como el Cambio Climático que da ataques al corazón. Igualico, igualico.


----------



## Malevich (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *AFU golpeó la prisión con sus prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 militantes de Azov*
> Hoy, 11:46
> 
> En la noche del 28 al 29 de julio, las tropas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles HIMARS de largo alcance en una prisión con sus prisioneros de guerra en Yelenovka (colonia correccional número 120, distrito de Volnovakha de la RPD). El incidente fue informado por el primer subjefe del Ministerio de Información de la República Daniil Bezsonov
> ...



Ajuste de cuentas, evitar que canten la traviata.... Cosas Nazis....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Live 24/7 CO₂ emissions of electricity consumption
> 
> 
> Electricity Maps is a live 24/7 visualization of where your electricity comes from and how much CO2 was emitted to produce it.
> ...











Warming rivers threaten France's already tight power supply


High water temperatures threaten to reduce France's already unusually low nuclear output, piling more pressure on operator EDF at a time when half its reactors are offline due to maintenance and corrosion issues.




www.reuters.com






*El calentamiento de los ríos amenaza el ya escaso suministro eléctrico de Francia*

Por Forrest Crellin


PARÍS, 15 jul (Reuters) - Las altas temperaturas del agua amenazan con reducir la ya inusualmente baja producción nuclear de Francia, lo que aumenta la presión sobre el operador EDF (EDF.PA) en un momento en que la mitad de sus reactores están desconectados debido a problemas de mantenimiento y corrosión.

El valle entre los ríos Ródano y Garrone ha alcanzado temperaturas sofocantes en los últimos días, que se espera alcancen los 40 grados centígrados el viernes y se mantengan por encima de los niveles estacionales hasta principios de la próxima semana.


Eso es un problema porque el agua del río a menudo se usa para enfriar los reactores antes de devolverla a una temperatura más alta. La producción del reactor se limita durante las épocas de mucho calor para evitar que el agua caliente que vuelve a entrar en los ríos dañe la vida silvestre.

EDF ha anunciado restricciones de producción en la planta de Tricastin en el Ródano a partir del 16 de julio, la planta de Blayais en la desembocadura del Garrone a partir del 17 de julio, la planta de Saint Alban en el Ródano a partir del 17 de julio y la planta de Bugey en el Ródano a partir del 19 de julio 


También es posible una extensión de un recorte de producción reciente en la planta de Golfech en Garrone, dijo la analista de Refinitiv Nathalie Gerl, y agregó que los datos mostraron que las restricciones continuaron durante varias semanas durante una poderosa ola de calor similar en 2018.

El viernes, el regulador de energía francés ASN anunció algunas modificaciones en las plantas para garantizar un nivel mínimo de producción de energía.

EDF ya se ha visto obligado a recortar la producción planificada varias veces este año debido a una serie de problemas en sus reactores, y espera un impacto de 18.500 millones de euros (18.600 millones de dólares) en sus ganancias principales de 2022 debido a las pérdidas de producción.


El gobierno francés debe anunciar los detalles de su plan para nacionalizar el grupo endeudado, en el que el Estado ya posee el 84%, el martes.

La temperatura máxima del río antes de que entren en vigor las restricciones en la planta de Bugey es de 26 grados centígrados, mientras que en las plantas de Golfech, Tricastin y St. Alban es de 28 °C y de Blayais de 30 °C.

La disponibilidad nuclear actual es la más baja en al menos cuatro años debido a problemas de corrosión y programas de mantenimiento prolongados en la mitad de los 56 reactores de EDF.

Eso significa que Francia está importando energía en un momento en que normalmente la estaría exportando y EDF está comprando electricidad a precios de mercado elevados, justo cuando Europa se esfuerza por encontrar fuentes de energía alternativas para Rusia.

Las cosas podrían empeorar en el invierno, a menos que EDF pueda restaurar la producción total, aunque las previsiones de Refinitiv en esta etapa apuntan a un repunte a niveles de producción más normales en los próximos meses.

El aumento actual de las temperaturas también está provocando un aumento de la demanda de aire acondicionado, lo que podría aumentar la tensión en la red.

"El suministro se volverá particularmente ajustado la próxima semana con una demanda de unos 6 GWh/h por encima de lo normal el lunes y el martes", dijo Gerl.

Francia ya está importando bastante, de países como España, Suiza, Alemania y Gran Bretaña. Pero las exportaciones a Italia podrían caer como resultado, agregó.

La combinación de energía en Francia es diversa, con alrededor del 32% de la producción de energía eólica, solar e hidráulica, según muestran los datos del operador de red RTE, por lo que la producción de energía depende más de la intensidad del sol y la velocidad del viento que de las temperaturas moderadas.

Sin embargo, el aumento de las temperaturas de los ríos puede tener un efecto colateral, ya que algunas estaciones de conversión de carbón en energía también necesitan agua de enfriamiento de los ríos y dependen de la lluvia o el deshielo para mantener los niveles de los ríos y permitir el transporte de carbón en barcazas sin obstáculos.

Si la cantidad de agua de río que se puede usar se limita a proteger la vida silvestre, eso también puede frenar el suministro de agua vital a las estaciones de carbón y reducir los tiempos y capacidades de producción.

Lo mismo ocurre con las centrales hidroeléctricas de pasada.

Los bajos niveles de agua después del clima seco reciente continúan impidiendo que los buques de carga naveguen completamente cargados en el Rin en Alemania, dijeron los comerciantes.

EDF dijo el viernes que era poco probable que las altas temperaturas afectaran el rendimiento de sus reactores británicos.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

A ver si llegan rápido los misiles HIMARS de largo alcance y más baterías.

La precisión de esos misiles mete miedo, y viendo lo que pueden hacer con media docena de estos sistemas, el destrozo puede ser épico.


----------



## autsaider (29 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Si los rusos pudieron mantener abastecida Crimea sin puentes ni enlace terrestre durante bastante tiempo no creo que un río les impida llevar a cabo cualquier operación militar y más si es defensiva.



¿Y que relación hay entre mi mensaje y tu respuesta?


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

*Rusia amenaza con cerrar el principal periódico independiente del país.*
El regulador de comunicaciones de Rusia ha exigido la retirada de la licencia a la página web y a la edición impresa del principal periódico independiente del país, Novaya Gazeta, según informa el propio medio. Según la publicación, el organismo estatal de control de las comunicaciones, Roskomnadzor, ha acudido a los tribunales exigiendo que se cancelara la licencia de medios del sitio web del periódico, una decisión vinculada al tratamiento de la *guerra en Ucrania.*

Este anuncio llega después de que el periódico recibiera dos advertencias del regulador por supuestas infracciones. Las autoridades rusas les amenazaban con prohibirlo por no haber respetado la controvertida ley sobre los "agentes extranjeros". Según Dmitry Muratov, su director, las advertencias eran una venganza por la cobertura de Novaya Gazeta de la guerra y sus esfuerzos por estimar las "pérdidas y la destrucción".


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿La chica deportista y el marine retirado que quieren cambiar como si fuesen cromos?



Naaa... Ese es el pretexto que se le ha ocurrido al Blinken. Alpìste para sus pollos.


----------



## Hudson818 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Warming rivers threaten France's already tight power supply
> 
> 
> High water temperatures threaten to reduce France's already unusually low nuclear output, piling more pressure on operator EDF at a time when half its reactors are offline due to maintenance and corrosion issues.
> ...



Sólo hay que esperar a octubre y ver cómo va la producción nuclear francesa. Si sigue al 50% o parecido, a lo mejor no es el calor.


----------



## un mundo feliz (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Fuente: Aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania repintados con los colores de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas*
> Hoy, 12:01
> 2
> 
> ...



Eso es absurdo. Los colores para identificar aeronaves, eso es propio de la WW2, pero a estas alturas digo yo que la identificación se hace de otra manera, en primer lugar porque a la velocidad y altura que van , quien coño puede ver la bandera que llevan pintada.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Micro es de primero de carrera, pero bueno... Eso de que no se pueda tener plantaciones para mantener la producción o la compra de productores de la materia a quien tiene plantaciones, no lo tenemos en cuenta. El negocio de los pellets es como el negocio agrícola, unos plantan y otros compran la posterior producción. O la mejora de la producción y posterior competencia entre ellos.



Pues en empresariales que es lo estudie, dudo mucho que los ecuaciones diferenciales para resolver las ec. se den en primero pero como las carreras ya son de pinta y colorea no me extrañaría.

Los Lagragianos si no me equivoco.

El modelo de Lagrange *permite maximizar o minimizar una función de dos variables con una restricción*, y puede ser aplicado a dos situaciones: la búsqueda del equilibrio del consumidor dada una restricción presupuestaria y la minimización de costos para un nivel determinado de producción de una empresa.




__





Cargando…






funes.uniandes.edu.co





Por cierto optimizábamos funciones de más de 2 variables.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. Los colores para identificar aeronaves, eso es propio de la WW2, pero a estas alturas digo yo que la identificación se hace de otra manera, en primer lugar porque a la velocidad y altura que van , quien coño puede ver la bandera que llevan pintada.



Puede ser para dejarse ver en un ataque de falsa bandera o para romperlos y decir que son rusos. Es todo muy cutre .


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Tú qué vas a conocer gente, si eres medio bobo. Se apartarán rápido de ti...


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo un titulo de eso, pero tengo más.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues en empresariales que es lo estudie, dudo mucho que los ecuaciones diferenciales para resolver las ec. se den en primero pero como las carreras ya son de pinta y colorea no me extrañaría.
> 
> Los Lagragianos si no me equivoco.
> 
> ...



Es decir, cuando entran nuevos productores, no caen los precios o los llevan a un nuevo equilibrio más bajo. Eso estás diciendo.


----------



## un mundo feliz (29 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Puede ser para dejarse ver en un ataque de falsa bandera o para romperlos y decir que son rusos. Es todo muy cutre .



Eso ya tiene sentido. Que desesperaos deben estar para andar con esas ñapas.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Seré economista, pero tú eres un majadero, que ni sabe escribir.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Fuente: Aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania repintados con los colores de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas*
> Hoy, 12:01
> 2
> 
> ...



Puede ser para intentar pasar desapercibidos más tiempo, o bien una acción de bandera falsa contra algún aliado OTAN.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Fuente: Aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania repintados con los colores de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas*
> Hoy, 12:01
> 2
> 
> ...



Cositas que no se entienden de esta guerra. Como tiene que ser la cosa para que los ucranianos tengan aún esa pista intacta. Solo caben dos posibilidades. O los rusos son incapaces de llegar tan lejos en un ataque aéreo. O los rusos saben que el nivel de defensa de ese sitio lo hace inexpugnable a menos que se usen armas termonucleares. Desde luego que si a estas alturas eso sigue operativo es un sitio para señalar en rojo si la cosa termina escalando.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

No, loa otros son de números y ciencia. Intnete hacer Derecho una vez y me cansé.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Cositas que no se entienden de esta guerra. Como tiene que ser la cosa para que los ucranianos tengan aún esa pista intacta. Solo caben dos posibilidades. O los rusos son incapaces de llegar tan lejos en un ataque aéreo. O los rusos saben que el nivel de defensa de ese sitio lo hace inexpugnable a menos que se usen armas termonucleares. Desde luego que si a estas alturas eso sigue operativo es un sitio para señalar en rojo si la cosa termina escalando.



Los rusos son incapaces...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cosa rara que salga en AP




Tendrán que cambiar la noticia, porque… 

_Máximo diplomático de Ucrania: “Rusia ha cometido otro crimen de guerra petrificante al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la ocupada Olenivka donde tenía prisioneros de guerra ucranianos”.
_

¡Han sido los rusos!


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

HOY........


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Si es que igual los rusos están esperando que hagan eso. Pueden defender con artillería masiva, cohetería en grandes concentraciones y ataques aéreos. Luego les esperan con fuego directo de todo tipo, tanques, ATGM o fuego de mortero. Puede ser una auténtica carnicería que igual están preparando a fuego lento y puñetazo en la mesa.



Es obvio.
El objetivo de un ejército es destruir a otro ejército.
El ejército ucraniano "del sur" son al menos unos 200.000 efectivos (capacidad/disposición de combate, ya es discutible, pero eso son muchas tropas armadas).
Neutralizarlo militarmente implica causar al menos unas 60.000 bajas. Eso no es nada fácil.
Puedes ir a buscarlos, mediante sucesivas ofensivas, pero eso es muy arriesgado y caro.
O puedes tentarlos, provocarlos, y esperarlos, y batirlos en un terreno desfavorable para ellos y favorable para ti (relativamente).

Independientemente del adiestramiento y armamento disponible, mientras en la zona exista ese contingente de hasta 200.000 armados, no puedes plantearte en serio ir a por objetivos mayores (sea Odesa hacia el oeste, sea Zaporiyia hacia en noreste).
Es condición previa necesaria (aunque no suficiente), destruir o neutralizar la capacidad bélica de ese cuerpo. Y posiblemente la mejor táctica operacional sea una batalla a la defensiva, esperando que vengan.
La táctica operacional ucraniana, aparte de algún que otro hostigamiento civil y militar mediante artillería lejana, parece ser intentar matar a los rusos por aburrimiento.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

Igual es que no van a saber hacerlo si no aparece el.....no es para salir en la foto como si fuera mérito suyo la salida del barco. Próxima entrevista en Vogue (que al ritmo que va en el futuro es capaz de ir a pasarelas de moda con la mujer) diciendo que gracias a el no hay hambre en el mundo......

*Zelenski visita un puerto ucraniano para supervisar la carga de grano antes de exportarla*
Zelenski visita el puerto ucraniano de Chornomorsk para supervisar la carga del primer barco de exportación de grano, según avanza


La prisión se ha atacado sola. Occidente acusando a Rusia de atacarse así mismos para justificar el ataque en 3...2...Cuando se cae de su propio peso. Que tendrían que esconder esos nazis para que se haya dado el ataque por sus propio líder.

*Ucrania asegura que "nunca" ha atacado infraestructuras civiles ni prisioneros de guerra*
El ejército ucraniano ha negado este viernes haber bombardeado una prisión en la región de Donbás, controlada por los separatistas. El ejército de Kiev ha negado haber bombardeado una prisión controlada por Rusia, donde se encontraban soldados ucranianos, como le acusó Moscú, que alega decenas de muertos.


Curioso cuanto menos:

*Rusia recibe una solicitud de Estados Unidos y estudia la fecha de la conversación entre Lavrov y Biden*
Rusia ha recibido una solicitud de Estados Unidos para concretar una llamada telefónica entre el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, y su homólogo estadounidense, Antony Blinken, ha confirmado el propio jefe de la diplomacia rusa.
"Supimos de ello cuando estábamos en África. *Salió en televisión diciendo que quiere hablar conmigo*. Más o menos un día después llegó la solicitud oficial", ha dicho Lavrov, que asegura que "pronto" propondrán a Washington una fecha para organizar la llamada.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Jul 2022)

Futura variante, nueva version, pero en ningun sitio dicen nada de que la cadena de producccion de M1 Abrams este funcionando, mejoras y versiones en chasis ya construidos.









General Dynamics anuncia la próxima generación del tanque M1 Abrams


General Dynamics Land Systems anuncia una nueva generación del carro de combate Abrams, cuya variante original entró en servicio en 1981.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Lista de Oryx...   

*Rusia - *(*4975*) de los cuales: destruidos: 3165, dañados: 103, abandonados: 323, capturados: 1384

*Tanques *(*900*) de los cuales destruidos: 544 dañados: 34, abandonados: 49, capturados: 273

*Vehículos blindados de combate* (*507*) de los cuales destruidos: 335, dañados: 5, abandonados: 36, capturados: 131

*Vehículos de combate de infantería *(*981*) de los cuales destruidos: 638, dañados: 19, abandonados: 70, capturados: 254


----------



## Argentium (29 Jul 2022)

*Inflación en España 10,8%, vrotalllll...*


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Inflación en España 10,8%, vrotalllll...*



Y eso que habrán excluído las sandías del IPC


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Es decir, cuando entran nuevos productores, no caen los precios o los llevan a un nuevo equilibrio más bajo. Eso estás diciendo.



¿Que pasa con el gas? ¿Hay depósitos para todo el mundo para que entren nuevos "productores"?

Salvo que quieras desforestar todo el mundo, la leña para hacer palets se produce gracias a arboles, la mayoría de ellos disponibles en plantaciones dedicadas a ello y que tardan unos 10 años como mínimo en ser viables, más si se quiere conservar el biotopo y no se plantan arboles de crecimiento rápido pero que acidifican el suelo y su hojarasca apenas aporta nutrientes, caso eucaliptos,

No me vengas con tonterías --- *fin del off-topic.*


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

El primer vídeo del M270 en acción en Ucrania.


----------



## Erwin (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Es obvio.
> El objetivo de un ejército es destruir a otro ejército.
> El ejército ucraniano "del sur" son al menos unos 200.000 efectivos (capacidad/disposición de combate, ya es discutible, pero eso son muchas tropas armadas).
> Neutralizarlo militarmente implica causar al menos unas 60.000 bajas. Eso no es nada fácil.
> ...



Llegados a este punto, esos 200.000 no tienen el adiestramiento, el equipamiento, la infraestructura y la moral de los iniciales. En el caso ruso, es lo contrario, su moral y experiencia adquirida les confiere una capacidad de combate mucho mayor que hace 6 meses. Los rusos, desde mi barra de bar, creo que ya podría asestar un golpe demoledor al ejército ucraniano y llevarlo al colapso. Si no lo hace es por otras cuestiones de índole político o económico


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

No sabía que las paradas de autbús eran objetivos militares.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Joder qué gracioso, el mismo copy paste que le has puesto a otro. Qué original eres.


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Que pasa con el gas? ¿Hay depósitos para todo el mundo para que entren nuevos "productores"?
> 
> Salvo que quieras desforestar todo el mundo, la leña para hacer palets se produce gracias a arboles, la mayoría de ellos disponibles en plantaciones dedicadas a ello y que tardan unos 10 años como mínimo en ser viables, más si se quiere conservar el biotopo y no se plantan arboles de crecimiento rápido pero que acidifican el suelo y su hojarasca apenas aporta nutrientes, caso eucaliptos,
> 
> No me vengas con tonterías --- *fin del off-topic.*



¿De verdad te piensas que hablaba del 100% de la energía? Definitivamente algunos sois medio mongolos.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## McNulty (29 Jul 2022)

Parece una equivocación clara de los ukros lo de la prisión.Slava dice que ha sido mientras dormían, y que se han utilizado HImars y artillería. Es lo que pasa cuando pones armamento en manos de tropas sin formación alguna.


Ya hay videos de la barbacoa. Vaya tela, los supuestos héroes de ukrania terminan chamuscados por negligencia de su propio ejército. Es muy lol.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

Bueno parece que las fuerzas rusas y aliadas se están metiendo en la zona más fortificada, Avdiivka, si cae y va a costar ya que es casi un ataque frontal tienen expedito el camino para tomar Nikolaev y amenazar Odessa.

Son dos zonas diferentes pero el ejercito ucraniano no puede cubrir tanto espacio.


----------



## Erwin (29 Jul 2022)

Soledar y siversk, fijo. Bahtmuk es un pelín más grande y significativa. Los ucranianos plantearán mucha más resistencia. A ver cómo va, yo pero a finales de agosto doy esa línea por superada. Pero igual en ese intervalo hay más sorpresas y se activa el frente sur en ugledar que lleva mucho tiempo parado. Veremos.
Salud2


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia del ataque a una prisión en Donetsk donde han muerto 40 prisioneros de guerra*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania ha acusado este viernes a Rusia de estar detrás de un ataque en territorio separatista prorruso que afectó a una cárcel con prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 personas.

"Rusia ha cometido otro horrible crimen de guerra al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la región ocupada de Olenivka, donde retenía a prisioneros de guerra ucranianos", ha dicho Dmytro Kouleba en Twitter. Moscú y los separatistas, que mencionaron al menos 40 muertos en el ataque, acusaron al ejército ucraniano de estar detrás del tiroteo.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto para trankilizar al @Nico y a los foreros preocupados por el pu%$#to puente de Antonivky .
> El clapham os recuerda que la peninsula de Crimea estuvo SEPARADA de Rusia durante 4 anos , desde Marzo 2014 hasta Mayo 2018
> La distancia entre Rusia continental y la Peninsula de Crimea es de 10 kms .
> Durante 4 anos y 2 meses Rusia envio armamento , comida , agua , etc por via maritima atravezando el estrecho de Kerch ( que tiene corrientes marinas ) a una poblacion fija de 2.4 millones de rusos .
> ...



Zaporiyia y su central hidroeléctrica (la mayor de Ucrania), es el objetivo lógico más obvio.
Completas la conquista del oblast, cierras la conexión terrestre-fluvial con Jerson "oeste", y desplazas al norte (Krivoy Rog-Dnipro) la nueva línea del frente.

Rusia ya tiene la mayor central nuclear, ya tiene las mayores centrales termoeléctricas. La mayor parte de gas, carbón, generación eólica, también están bajo su control. Les falta para la colección la mayor central hidroeléctrica. 

Zaporiyia tiene varios puentes. El de la presa hidroeléctrica, y otros de carretera y ferrocarril.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Marruecos se queda sin las maniobras militares de EEUU tras la bronca de un senador pro-saharaui
> 
> 
> Hace un mes, 7.500 soldados africanos, estadounidenses y europeos llevaron a cabo en Marruecos el mayor ejercicio militar hasta la fecha en el continente. Tres semanas de tanques atravesando las arenas del desierto, infantes de 40 países realizando simulacros de operaciones antiterroristas y...
> ...



Marruecos tiene problemas internos y ojala pete !!!.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Jul 2022)

Apoyamos la política de "una sola China" de China cuando se trata de Taiwán - Lavrov


----------



## uberales (29 Jul 2022)

Claro, como son muy pocos los que han caído en población civil por parte de los rusos. Como la destrucción de todo Mariupol es una víctima colateral, es cierto.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Parece una equivocación clara de los ukros lo de la prisión.Slava dice que ha sido mientras dormían, y que se han utilizado HImars y artillería. Es lo que pasa cuando pones armamento en manos de tropas sin formación alguna.
> 
> 
> Ya hay videos de la barbacoa. Vaya tela, los supuestos héroes de ukrania terminan chamuscados por negligencia de su propio ejército. Es muy lol.



Negligencia? o borrado de pruebas?


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Inflación en España 10,8%, vrotalllll...*



lo que sea menester con tal de parar a la ultraderecha, quidecir, putin....verdad pingüino gilipollenko?


----------



## Argentium (29 Jul 2022)

*La inflación de la zona euro alcanza otro récord tras un gran salto*
29/07/2022 13:58

*La inflación de la zona euro alcanzó otro récord en julio* y su máximo podría estar aún a meses vista, lo que mantiene la presión sobre el Banco Central Europeo para que opte por otra gran subida de los tipos de interés en septiembre.
*El crecimiento de los precios al consumo en los 19 países que comparten el euro se aceleró hasta el 8,9% en julio, desde el 8,6% del mes anterior, muy por encima de las expectativas del 8,6% y muy lejos del objetivo del 2% del BCE*, según mostraron el viernes los datos de Eurostat, la agencia de estadística de la UE.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no tiene 75.000 bajas ni de coña hombre. Eso sería imposible de tapar aquí. En occidente os creéis que aquí en Rusia se tapan las noticias…cuando es al revés, donde se tapan es en occidente.
> Desconozco el número concreto, obviamente, pero las tácticas rusas han cambiado mucho desde las primeras semanas, y ahora la exposición de los soldados es mínima.
> 
> En Afganistán, donde los sovieticos se llevaron ostias por todos lados, murieron 15.000 soldados, y más de 50.000 heridos y desde el primer momento se sabía que caían como moscas.
> ...



Es posible.
Pero si de los datos públicos de la RP Donetsk ya salen unas 12.500 bajas....
(El excel con casillas de colorines que publican de tanto en cuanto)
Suponiendo que sean honrados y honestos y transparentes y sean esas y solo esas....
Elucubrando que por parte de la milicia de la RP Lugansk estarán más o menos por cifras parejas.......
....
A ver, ni los ucros son seres de luz que destrozan cuatro tanques con solo un parpadeo, ni los rusos son seres etéreos, blindados y angelicales que nunca son heridos ni mueren....

Es posible que proporcionamente la mayor parte de bajas sean solo entre tropas ucranianas, sean ucro-kievitas, sean ucro-republicanas. Pero mucho me extrañaría que las bajas rusas (rusas de la Federación) no fuesen al menos similares al total de bajas de las milicias. Son más efectivos, combaten en todos los frentes, en muchos sitios están ellos solos sin milicias, ....

Y no caigas en el error "informativo" de confundir el dato "bajas" con el de "muertes", ni asimilar a Rusia (Federación) todas las bajas estimadas del bando "aliado".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Inflación en España 10,8%, vrotalllll...*



Según Centeneitor está en el 13%.....


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Llegados a este punto, esos 200.000 no tienen el adiestramiento, el equipamiento, la infraestructura y la moral de los iniciales. En el caso ruso, es lo contrario, su moral y experiencia adquirida les confiere una capacidad de combate mucho mayor que hace 6 meses. Los rusos, desde mi barra de bar, creo que ya podría asestar un golpe demoledor al ejército ucraniano y llevarlo al colapso. Si no lo hace es por otras cuestiones de índole político o económico



Claro que sea un ejército Paco de mierda no tiene nada que ver, todo es parte de un plan.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro que sea un ejército Paco de mierda no tiene nada que ver, todo es parte de un plan.



Pues pa ser un paco ejército ya va por el 20% ocupado, seguid rabiando piojosos chupapiratas


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

La temporada de las cerezas está ya finiquitada en España, excepto en las zonas mas norteñas.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

Pedrito y su gobierno sigue tomando por estúpida a la gente. Da igual lo que pase en esta guerra, no va a afectar a que hayan recortes en España....días después ya ha anunciado que en un días habrá un paquete de medidas, que por supuesto no llama recortes llama "paquete de medidas urgentes para la eficiencia energética" Es decir recortes, además de enviar energia o gas a otros países Europeos como ya se lleva meses haciendo.

*Pedro Sánchez comparece sin corbata en Moncloa y pide a cargos públicos no usarla como gesto de ahorro energético*

De momento esa es la gran medida que sabemos, el resto en unos días. No pasa nada porque no llegue el gas Ruso, no pasa nada por la que ha liado el solito con Argelia, no pasa nada porque no pare de subir la luz......lo vamos a solucionar con el enorme ahorro energético que va a suponer que los cargos públicos no lleven corbata.....En fin, fuera coñas, así nos va teniendo a estas personas en el poder. Que cara nos va a salir esta guerra a los Europeos y eso que es verano, cuando llegue el invierno....que jodida va a estar la cosa.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

*Alcalde de Nueva York: "Wall Street se está derrumbando" New York Post

*


----------



## delhierro (29 Jul 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Kelden y tú decís lo mismo... y NO SABEIS lo que decís...
> 
> Al Tio Sam y a las élites rusas no les cambió jamás el otro régimen... al Tio Sam lo hundió su propia opinión pública cuando quebró por meterse en la guerra del Vietnam y ello produjo lo que hoy tenemos intentando mantener algo parecido a Bretton-Woods; ¿cómo lo consiguieron?, pues fue bien SENCILLO, fueron a Arabia y les dijeron:
> 
> ...




Por partes…¿ te he insultado yo ¿ Pues evidentemente no. Te permites dar lecciones , creerte con la verdad absoluta,y afirmar que otros no saben de esto o aquello. Bueno, admisible, pero cuando un sujeto insulta sin provocación previa deja claro a cualquiera que lea sus mensajes que es un puto subnormal prepotente.

Te he dicho , que no lees a los demás: tu mundo es el fascista. Y ese mundo no funciona salvo expandiendo la esfera y claro dejando una amplia capa de inferiores al nivel de semiesclavos. Nunca funcionaria con todos los países fascistas en su propio territorio, porque la acumulación y el acaparamiento serian iguales o mayores que con el capitalismo básico.

Eres incoherente en tus planteamientos, Florentino puede defender lo suyo, tú lo tuyo, pero la culpa es supuestamente de los que pudiendo vivir bien aquí, aun pensando que esto es mejorable, no están dispuestos a matarte para que tú quieras cambiarlo.

No hay ningún dumping, el mercado es circulación de mercancías y oferta y demanda, y tú afirmas que es un mercado laboral. A ver cretino, que eres un puto cretino, si admites que los trabajadores son mercancía, y que las leyes del mercado rigen, claro que los que necesitan trabajadores van a traer gente que sepa hacer el curro más barato si pueden. Lo entiendes , o te hago un puto dibujito pedazo de “economista” IGNORANTE.

Y ni me planteo que entiendas que ese mundo de una cúpula de capitalismo elitista, y el resto en la mierda, solo funciona por las armas, los sobornos y la corrupción. Tú no quieres que compitan aquí, pero si compras móviles que necesitan mineros a 1 céntimo. Pero claro mientras sea fuera......

Vota a algún protofascista ( de momento te dejan ), y disfruta de sus medidas. Pero no insultes ni intentes dar lecciones. No gobernaran nunca , salvo que la amenaza roja sea una realidad. Son la última defensa del capitalismo, cuando lo que les importante esté en riesgo. Lo que les importa no es la nación, la patria , la gente …………es SU PROPIEDAD. Su “derecho a acumular”, mientras que la gente se muere por falta de recursos.

Y te paso al ignore con el resto de la escoria. Que no me gustan las discusiones con insultos, ni “economistas” patanes que no saben ni lo básico.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pues pa ser un paco ejército ya va por el 20% ocupado, seguid rabiando piojosos chupapiratas



20% contando Crimea y parte del Donbas que era suyo desde 2014, pero bueno si te consuela haber ganado un 5% contra el país más pobre de Europa habiendo perdido lo mejor de tu ejército, bien por ti .


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

¡Que "orcos" mas raros! Las "hordas turcochinas" actúan de sanitarios y ayudan a los ancianos.


----------



## coscorron (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pedrito y su gobierno sigue tomando por estúpida a la gente. Da igual lo que pase en esta guerra, no va a afectar a que hayan recortes en España....días después ya ha anunciado que en un días habrá un paquete de medidas, que por supuesto no llama recortes llama "paquete de medidas urgentes para la eficiencia energética" Es decir recortes, además de enviar energia o gas a otros países Europeos como ya se lleva meses haciendo.
> 
> *Pedro Sánchez comparece sin corbata en Moncloa y pide a cargos públicos no usarla como gesto de ahorro energético*
> 
> De momento esa es la gran medida que sabemos, el resto en unos días. No pasa nada porque no llegue el gas Ruso, no pasa nada por la que ha liado el solito con Argelia, no pasa nada porque no pare de subir la luz......lo vamos a solucionar con el enorme ahorro energético que va a suponer que los cargos públicos no lleven corbata.....En fin, fuera coñas, así nos va teniendo a estas personas en el poder. Que cara nos va a salir esta guerra a los Europeos y eso que es verano, cuando llegue el invierno....que jodida va a estar la cosa.



La políticas de los gestitos ... Cosas chulisimas ... Luego viene la inflación y te coloca en tu lugar.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Y la caverna mediática poniendo el grito en el cielo por el impuesto que les ha puesto el Gobierno. Que es una mierda, todo sea dicho.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pedrito y su gobierno sigue tomando por estúpida a la gente. Da igual lo que pase en esta guerra, no va a afectar a que hayan recortes en España....días después ya ha anunciado que en un días habrá un paquete de medidas, que por supuesto no llama recortes llama "paquete de medidas urgentes para la eficiencia energética" Es decir recortes, además de enviar energia o gas a otros países Europeos como ya se lleva meses haciendo.
> 
> *Pedro Sánchez comparece sin corbata en Moncloa y pide a cargos públicos no usarla como gesto de ahorro energético*
> 
> De momento esa es la gran medida que sabemos, el resto en unos días. No pasa nada porque no llegue el gas Ruso, no pasa nada por la que ha liado el solito con Argelia, no pasa nada porque no pare de subir la luz......lo vamos a solucionar con el enorme ahorro energético que va a suponer que los cargos públicos no lleven corbata.....En fin, fuera coñas, así nos va teniendo a estas personas en el poder. Que cara nos va a salir esta guerra a los Europeos y eso que es verano, cuando llegue el invierno....que jodida va a estar la cosa.



He ido a comprobarlo a google porque me parecia demasiado subnormal incluso para la bajura de Viruelo.

Inlcuso los otanicos tienen que reconocer que la estupidez e hipocresia de nuestros politicos europeos es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 20% contando Crimea y parte del Donbas que era suyo desde 2014, pero bueno si te consuela haber ganado un 5% contra el país más pobre de Europa habiendo perdido lo mejor de tu ejército, bien por ti .



jerson, mariupol, melitopol, sól ahí 1 millón de personas, repasa los mapas estratega, y el país más pobre de Europa que tiene un ejército superior al español, eso siendo unos orco dimitris, como pa pisar a fondo el acelerador


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Alcalde de Nueva York: "Wall Street se está derrumbando" New York Post
> 
> *



Un breve recordatorio para los no iniciados: Wall Street está en Nueva York. Algo sabrá este hombre si tiene contactos con el medio financiero.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

-Anda, no me seas hijo de putin, que quiero hacer las abluciones en las aguas del Tejo, en la Praça do Comércio.

-Kady, quien va piano va lontano.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Un breve recordatorio para los no iniciados: Wall Street está en Nueva York. Algo sabrá este hombre si tiene contactos con el medio financiero.



New Amsterdam
*Building The Wall: How Wall Street got its name












Building The Wall: How Wall Street got its name - The Bowery Boys: New York City History (boweryboyshistory.com) *


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> He ido a comprobarlo a google porque me parecia demasiado subnormal incluso para la bajura de Viruelo.
> 
> Inlcuso los otanicos tienen que reconocer que la estupidez e hipocresia de nuestros politicos europeos es para hacerselo mirar.



Lo más triste es que hemos llegado a un punto es que ya es habitual que cosas que hace unos años hubiesen sido chistes sacados del día de los inocentes, ahora sean el pan de cada día y que los políticos además las vendan como grandes logros tomando por estúpida a la gente. Por cierto:

" Un verano que, tal y como ha apuntado la prensa local, comenzará como muy tarde al día siguiente, *el miércoles 3 de agosto, junto a su mujer, sus dos hijas, Carlota y Ainhoa, y su perrita Turca* intramuros de la espectacular residencia de Patrimonio Nacional ubicada en Lanzarote. Una tradición que han mantenido intacta a pesar del covid tras someter a las *instalaciones de este palacete a orillas del océano Atlántico *durante los primeros meses de Gobierno de Sánchez. Con *un coste de mantenimiento que asciende a unos 10.000 euros al mes*, según se publicó tras su primera visita en Navidad, el Gobierno habría gastado más de 30.000 euros para dotar a las instalaciones de cámaras y dispositivos varios que velasen por la seguridad del presidente, *una nueva lavadora y aparatos de aire acondicionado para sentirse como en un auténtico palacio*.

Como decíamos, Lanzarote no será el único destino de Sánchez y su esposa durante las próximas semanas. *Si el fuego lo permite* (la zona está siendo asolada por un incendio que aún están tratando de controlar los bomberos), *está previsto que la familia viaje a un año más hasta Doñana para disfrutar en las Marismillas* de la otra mitad de agosto. "




De vacaciones a Lanzarote en una vivienda en la que evidentemente no paga un duro porque se costea con los impuestos de todos, seguro que no pone el aire acondicionado en todo el veranito para que no suba la luz. Todos los Españoles han de consumir menos gas por el bien de Ucrania, les sube la luz que no pueden ni pagarla, les suben los alimentos, les sube la gasolina (por suerte por fin baja) Y Pedrito nos dice que hay que hacer esfuerzos y sacrificios porque "estamos" en guerra. Mientras muchos Españoles sufren el coste económico por la guerra en que nos ha metido para contentar a EEUU, el se va tranquilamente a un palacete a pasar el veranito. Bueno y a Doñana si el fuego se lo permite, pobre, no le vaya a fastidiar este el veranito.....

De verdad que se te quitan las ganas de ver las noticias. Verlos diciendo de hacer esfuerzos porque hay una guerra....a gente que no llega a fin de mes mientras ellos se van a palacetes a costa de todos esos Españoles.


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> New Amsterdam
> *Building The Wall: How Wall Street got its name
> 
> 
> ...



Sin los nativos nunca hubieran sobrevivido.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

"Estamos en una crisis financiera como no se puede imaginar. Wall Street se está hundiendo, estamos en recesión" (c) Alcalde de Nueva York Eric Adams









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

Mientras Zelenski solo habla de que luchará hasta la muerte del último Ucraniano (eso si, el y su familia no lo harán) y lo exigia incluso a hombres acorralados sin apenas comida y bebida y solo habla para exigir más armas (llevo a vetar la entrada de la Cruz Roja y pedir boicotearla) en el otro lado, tenemos a los "demonios" Rusos:


*Putin ordena al Gobierno ruso la reparación de viviendas e infraestructuras en la parte separatista del Donbás*
El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha ordenado este viernes al Gobierno* la reparación de viviendas e infraestructuras en el territorio de las autoproclamadas repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk* antes de la llegada del invierno. "Los dirigentes de ambas repúblicas se han dirigido a nosotros para que les ayudemos en la reconstrucción (...), más aún cuando ahora estamos en pleno verano y el invierno no está tan lejos", ha dicho Putin al reunirse con el viceprimer ministro, Marat Jusnulin.
Putin explicó que se trata de viviendas, infraestructura social y de ingeniería civil, lo que incluye hospitales, centros de salud y maternidades*. "Hay que lograr que la gente pase el invierno en unas condiciones normales y decentes"*, insistió Putin.
De hecho, destacó que las autoridades prorrusas de Donetsk también se han dirigido al Kremlin para que les ayuden a construir un centro médico en el puerto de Mariupol, tomado por el Ejército ruso tras un brutal asedio, y otro perinatal en la capital regional.


----------



## agarcime (29 Jul 2022)

Germany is ready to use Nord Stream 2 "if there are no other options"

So says the head of the Bundestag Committee on Energy and Climate Klaus Ernst.

When Anti-Russian Sanctions Do More Harm Than Help


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Trato de imaginar cómo la Luftwaffe toma un nueve o dos, digamos, pilotos para destruir, digamos, un campo soviético de prisioneros de guerra alemanes, densamente repleto de hombres de las SS. Entonces - cómo el Sr. Mekhlis o el Sr. Shcherbakov, riendo infernalmente, pone a disposición de todo el mundo tal incursión en pinturas y detalles. Entonces - cómo esa parte de los alemanes, que no creerá que los bolcheviques están mintiendo, tendrá el deseo de morir por el Führer y más allá.

La Segunda Guerra Mundial produjo innumerables y atroces crímenes de guerra de todo tipo. Pero el Estado ucraniano de hoy, destruyendo a sus propios prisioneros de guerra deliberadamente, con precisión, por docenas y a costa del escaso recurso de los misiles a los MLRS estadounidenses, se muestra como una bestia muy superior tanto a los alemanes de entonces como a los japoneses de entonces, cuyas atrocidades siguen siendo imperdonables e inolvidables. La comparación sólo puede hacerse con los entonces banderitas, que con sus atrocidades contra formalmente su propio pueblo lograron convertirse en el estandarte durante siglos.

El sistema de reproducción de la atrocidad estándar, llamado Ukro-Estado, debe y será desmantelado en moléculas. Y el exterminio masivo por parte de los ucranianos de sus propios prisioneros en la colonia de Yelenivka es una justificación aún más fuerte para este imperativo que la captura de su grupo subversivo en Lipetsk con la tarea de llevar a cabo un ataque en una multitud de personas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> O sea que la línea de contacto que es la misma para los dos de repente es mas larga para los rusos que para los ucranianos ... Y yo pensando que el frente siempre era igual de largo para ambos contendientes que iluso soy.



La linea de contacto donde lucharían a bayoneta si . Pero si las tropas de primera línea están a 2 km entre sí ya no es igual la distancia al ser curva.

Las reservas que pueden estar a 150 km menos aun. 

Es lo que pasa con las lineas curvas...no es muy difícil de entender.


----------



## Nicors (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno parece que las fuerzas rusas y aliadas se están metiendo en la zona más fortificada, Avdiivka, si cae y va a costar ya que es casi un ataque frontal tienen expedito el camino para tomar Nikolaev y amenazar Odessa.
> 
> Son dos zonas diferentes pero el ejercito ucraniano no puede cubrir tanto espacio.



Que aliados tiene Rusia?


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Alemania está dispuesta a utilizar el Nord Stream 2 "si no hay otras opciones"

Así lo afirma el jefe de la Comisión de Energía y Clima del Bundestag, Klaus Ernst.

Cuando las sanciones contra Rusia hacen más daño que bien









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

Y como todos esperabamos....Ucrania acusando a Rusia de atacarse asi mismos, incluso a los hombres que tenían custodiando a esos presos xD Por supuesto, será la versión que se aceptará en Occidente. De querer matar a esos nazis lo hubiesen hecho en su día en lugar de permitirles rendirse y curar sus heridas. Seguro que los Rusos estaban muy interesados en sacarles información ¿Quien podría querer que esos nazis no declarasen las atrocidades cometidas o quien se las ordenó?

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia del ataque a una prisión en Donetsk donde han muerto 40 prisioneros de guerra*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania ha acusado este viernes a Rusia de estar detrás de un ataque en territorio separatista prorruso que afectó a una cárcel con prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 personas.
"Rusia ha cometido otro horrible crimen de guerra al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la región ocupada de Olenivka, donde retenía a prisioneros de guerra ucranianos", ha dicho Dmytro Kouleba en Twitter. Moscú y los separatistas, que mencionaron al menos 40 muertos en el ataque, acusaron al ejército ucraniano de estar detrás del tiroteo.


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania está dispuesta a utilizar el Nord Stream 2 "si no hay otras opciones"
> 
> Así lo afirma el jefe de la Comisión de Energía y Clima del Bundestag, Klaus Ernst.
> 
> ...



Fisuras...


----------



## John Nash (29 Jul 2022)

China advierte a Biden de que EE.UU. está «jugando con fuego» en Taiwán


Los demócratas tratan de que la líder del Capitolio, Nancy Pelosi, cancele un viaje a la isla asiática



www.abc.es


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

"Necesitamos que la gente pase este invierno en condiciones normales y humanas".

Putin ha encargado al viceprimer ministro ruso, Marat Khusnullin, que garantice que los habitantes de Donbás no se congelen en el frío y consigan una vivienda digna lo antes posible.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On July 29, 2022 (Map Update)


MORE ON THE TOPIC: Military Situation In Ukraine On July 28, 2022 (Map Update) Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 29 de julio de 2022


----------



## Argentium (29 Jul 2022)

Nos miramos el ombligo, pero el mundo es mucho más grande, muchísimo más grande que Europa, y sus necesidades también lo son, cuidado, que el árbol no nos impida ver el bosque... 

*Los precios al contado en Asia suben tras los nuevos recortes del Nord Stream*
29/07/2022

Los precios al contado del gas natural licuado (GNL) en Asia subieron esta semana, después de que las nuevas reducciones de Rusia en los flujos del Nord Stream 1 renovaran la preocupación por la escasez del mercado, ya que los compradores compiten por cargamentos para satisfacer la demanda de verano en Asia y mantener la acumulación de existencias en Europa.
El precio medio del GNL para la entrega de septiembre en el noreste de Asia LNG-AS se estimó en 42,5 dólares por millón de unidades térmicas británicas (mmBtu), un aumento de 4,5 dólares o un 11,8% respecto a la semana anterior, dijeron fuentes de la industria.
“Los precios del gas, casi récord, se han visto impulsados en gran medida por la repentina estrechez del mercado tras la reducción de los flujos del Nord Stream 1, lo que ha empujado a los compradores europeos a depender de más importaciones de GNL, aparte de las medidas de ahorro de gas, para satisfacer las necesidades de reabastecimiento de cara al invierno”, dijo Ryhana Rasidi, analista de gas y GNL de la empresa de datos y análisis Kpler.
“Hay muy pocos inconvenientes para los precios, ya que no esperamos que se añada una capacidad significativa de GNL este año para ayudar a compensar la debilidad de los suministros de los gasoductos rusos a Europa”, dijo.
Con una oferta mundial limitada, la reducción llevó a algunas ofertas en Asia a superar el rango de los 52 dólares/mmBtu, sin embargo, esto se redujo rápidamente y las ofertas durante la semana se situaron en los bajos 40 dólares, según Toby Copson, jefe global de comercio y asesoramiento de Trident LNG.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Otro coronel de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas ha muerto en un ataque contra la Casa de Oficiales de Vinnytsia, donde el mando de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas celebraba una reunión con mandos extranjeros.

El coronel Sergei Zagrevsky fue eliminado t.me/voenacher/26038 










Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## lapetus (29 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. Los colores para identificar aeronaves, eso es propio de la WW2, pero a estas alturas digo yo que la identificación se hace de otra manera, en primer lugar porque a la velocidad y altura que van , quien coño puede ver la bandera que llevan pintada.



Eso es que seguramente quieren grabar un video fake de aviones rusos bombardeando pobrecitos civiles, para luego justificar alguna ayuda adicional que Ucrania seguramente necesite.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Sólo hay que esperar a octubre y ver cómo va la producción nuclear francesa. Si sigue al 50% o parecido, a lo mejor no es el calor.



Casi seguro afectará poco, y podría tener que ver con problemas en el suministro de Uranio africano, pero que la temperatura de los ríos afecta a la refrigeración nuclear a mí me parece claro.

Saludos


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania está dispuesta a utilizar el Nord Stream 2 "si no hay otras opciones"
> 
> Así lo afirma el jefe de la Comisión de Energía y Clima del Bundestag, Klaus Ernst.
> 
> ...



No sé, no me lo creo. Se habló de solidaridad europea, bajaron los niveles de gas bombeado y sólo ahora lo dice el segundo o tercer espada del gobierno alemán. No son creíbles. Aquí se les llama tontos pero somos nosotros , que somos listísimos y lo vimos hace eones de tiempo, los que estamos escribiendo en un foro pero donde se decide y hay tortas por ocupar los puestos, están los tontos que no sabían donde se metían... ya, pues así no se vive mejor que el resto del mundo que es el que no se chupa el dedo hoy.

Para montar la jugada de Argelia ya han sabido coordinarse para montar el pollo y quedarse el gas, así que de bobos en su conjunto nada. que es lo que traman es otra historia.

A


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Jul 2022)

Alguien ha puesto el video del soldado ruso que le corta la polla y los huevos a un ucraniano con un cutter?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jerson, mariupol, melitopol, sól ahí 1 millón de personas, repasa los mapas estratega, y el país más pobre de Europa que tiene un ejército superior al español, eso siendo unos orco dimitris, como pa pisar a fondo el acelerador



1 millón de 41 millones es un 4.1% menos del 5 que yo había dicho.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Olvida vd, seguro que involuntariamente, el Río Amarillo.


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania está dispuesta a utilizar el Nord Stream 2 "si no hay otras opciones"
> 
> Así lo afirma el jefe de la Comisión de Energía y Clima del Bundestag, Klaus Ernst.
> 
> ...



No puede ser, si el idiota de Scholz le dijo al pedoviejo que jamás


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Nueva ronda de rusofobia: los rusos y bielorrusos que entran en Letonia están obligados a condenar a Rusia

Según el periódico letón LSM, los guardias fronterizos exigen que los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos firmen un documento de condena de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.

Se presta especial atención a las personas que han servido alguna vez en las fuerzas de seguridad de Rusia o Bielorrusia.

Ya se ha denegado la entrada a 62 personas que tenían un visado Schengen, pero que finalmente fue revocado por los guardias fronterizos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Estamos en una crisis financiera como no se puede imaginar. Wall Street se está hundiendo, estamos en recesión" (c) Alcalde de Nueva York Eric Adams
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchos ya lo sabíamos, por más que han intentado ocultarlo, basta con tener ojos en la cara y un poquito de sentido común, cosa que les falta a los tecnócratas financieros.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo mismo no hace falta que recorten gas, si los precios se vuelven prohibitivos la gente dejará de consumir gas, en calefacción habrá que abrigarse mejor o comprar alguna estufa de pellet o algo similar el que pueda, pero las PYMES que usen gas intensivo tendrán que cerrrar.



Va a morir mucha gente con esta broma, preveo nueva ola de covic, viruela del mono, gripe a y tarantella para no mentar al lobo de la nacionalización. Porque lo que estoy viendo es mucho cuento, manipulan precios, mercado y cuotas a su antojo pero muy liberalmente y de acuerdo a los mercados.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nueva ronda de rusofobia: los rusos y bielorrusos que entran en Letonia están obligados a condenar a Rusia
> 
> Según el periódico letón LSM, los guardias fronterizos exigen que los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos firmen un documento de condena de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Ahora contadme para que sirve éso y cuando se ha hecho alguna vez en el pasado.

Para cualquier ciudadano ruso, sea de la ideología que sea, salvo fanáticos, debe ser humillante e irritante a partes iguales. Si alguien necesita pasar al otro lado del telón que van formando de nuevo mentirá sin sonrojarse y los ciudadanos normales acumularán odio y no pasarán.

¿No decían que querían atraer talento ruso en áreas específicas? Pues ésos comen en todas partes y si emigran es por estatus, y parte de él es no ser tratados como basura, en estos casos, imagino, más que en ningún otro caso. Machacando su orgullo no los conseguirán.


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nueva ronda de rusofobia: los rusos y bielorrusos que entran en Letonia están obligados a condenar a Rusia
> 
> Según el periódico letón LSM, los guardias fronterizos exigen que los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos firmen un documento de condena de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Es posible que en una ulterior fase se amplie la desnazificación a otras republiquillas . . .


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ahora contadme para que sirve éso y cuando se ha hecho alguna vez en el pasado.
> 
> Para cualquier ciudadano ruso, sea de la ideología que sea, salvo fanáticos, debe ser humillante e irritante a partes iguales. Si alguien necesita pasar al otro lado del telón que van formando de nuevo mentirá sin sonrojarse y los ciudadanos normales acumularán odio y no pasarán.
> 
> ¿No decían que querían atraer talento ruso en áreas específicas? Pues ésos comen en todas partes y si emigran es por estatus, y parte de él es no ser tratados como basura, en estos casos, imagino, más que en ningún otro caso. Machacando su orgullo no los conseguirán.



Hay hembras extra luxury amigo.

La ex de Cristiano, la modelo rusa, tenía un huerto en La Finca que cuidaba ella y regalaba una cesta de verduras eco a los compañeros que pasaban por casa.

Que la habían enseñado desde niña, decía.
Compare con lo de aquí. La Nazaret y alguna más.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La materia prima de la que se forman pellets es finita (madera), no pueden entrar muchos productores ya que no tendrían suministros para hacer los pellets.
> De 2º de economía, micro-economía exactamente.



hay madera para aburrir en el monte español...de hecho quemamos miles de toneladas todos los veranos alegremente.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos empiezan a tener problemas con los obuses alemanes Panzerhaubitze 2000 - Spiegel*

Según una publicación alemana, muchos obuses autopropulsados suministrados a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya necesitan reparaciones y están empezando a producir muchos errores tras las operaciones de combate.

La Bundeswehr sugiere que los problemas se deben a la elevada cadencia de fuego, por lo que el mecanismo de carga del obús está sometido a una enorme tensión. Para las tropas alemanas, 100 proyectiles al día ya se considera una carga extremadamente alta para este cañón, pero al parecer los ucranianos han disparado muchos más proyectiles.

Por supuesto, se desconoce cómo va a repararlas el régimen de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Bienvenidos al futuro:

Hannover ha apagado la calefacción y pasa a duchas frías en todos los edificios públicos.

Ayuntamiento y museos apagaran aire acondicionado.

El periódico.com


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

El reconocido economista Jeffrey Sachs, una visión muy sobria de la situación:

"Así que si queremos una paz estable, tenemos que acabar con la guerra. Y no en los términos de la OTAN. La gente tiene que entender que esta guerra empezó porque Estados Unidos insistió en ampliar la OTAN hacia el este. Lo cual es totalmente irresponsable y contradice totalmente los compromisos que se adquirieron con Gorbachov y Yeltsin. Yo estaba allí en esos días. Fue un claro compromiso contra la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este. Desde luego, no hacia Ucrania o Georgia. Así, nuestra propia imprudencia es ahora la causa de una inestabilidad sin precedentes. Tenemos que detener la guerra mediante negociaciones. Tenemos que dejar la retórica de derrotar a Putin y derrotar a Rusia. Necesitamos más bien detener la expansión de la OTAN manteniendo a Ucrania, dejando a Rusia en paz. Esto es lo que estaba sobre la mesa desde el principio. Pero la OTAN, y especialmente Estados Unidos, no lo aceptaron".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Nuestras tropas están ahora presionando activamente en la dirección de Artemivsk. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están trabajando activamente en sus posiciones alrededor de la ciudad y en la propia ciudad. El enemigo está respondiendo en la dirección de Klinovoye y Pokrovskoye. Kodema y Veselaia Dolina siguen bajo el mando de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

China ha advertido oficialmente a Estados Unidos de que cualquier intento de separar a Taiwán de China conducirá a la guerra. China utilizará inevitablemente sus fuerzas armadas en cualquier intento de separar la isla de la RPC.
Anteriormente, la cuenta del 80º Ejército del EPL publicó una breve nota "Prepárense para la guerra". La jugada de músculo ante la provocadora visita de Pelosi a Taiwán está ganando fuerza.
Como no es difícil de ver, tanto en el caso de Ucrania como en el de Taiwán, Estados Unidos es el principal belicista, aumentando tanto la amenaza de una guerra local como la amenaza general de un choque de potencias nucleares.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bienvenidos al futuro:
> 
> Hannover ha apagado la calefacción y pasa a duchas frías en todos los edificios públicos.
> 
> ...





Para entrar en calor tendrán que seguir el método empleado por el príncipe de Hanover. El marido de Carolina de Mónaco.
Entre los posibles efectos secundarios de dicho método está la cirrosis.









Ernesto Augusto de Hannover (1954) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jul 2022)

Leí por ahí esta teoria...


Si se enlazan estas dos noticias:


1. Lavrov, visita África (Egipto, Uganda, Congo, Etiopía) en tiempos difíciles


2. Rusia propone crear un nuevo estándar internacional para el mercado de metales preciosos: el Estándar mundial de Moscú (MWS), que se convertirá en una alternativa al estándar de la Asociación de participantes del mercado de metales preciosos de Londres (London Bullion Market Association, LBMA). Se necesita una nueva infraestructura internacional independiente para "normalizar el funcionamiento de la industria de los metales preciosos". Según el Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia, es "críticamente necesario" crearla.


Se propone que la estructura se base en "una bolsa internacional especializada en metales preciosos con sede en Moscú" utilizando el "nuevo estándar internacional MWS". También se propone establecer un Comité de Fijación de Precios. Sujeto a la aplicación del estándar MWS, incluirá los Bancos Centrales y los bancos más grandes de los países de la EAEU representados en el mercado de metales preciosos.


Según el ministerio ruso, es necesario "apoyarse en la fijación de precios en las monedas nacionales de los países miembros clave, o en nuevas unidades de liquidaciones internacionales, como la nueva unidad de liquidaciones propuesta por el presidente de Rusia dentro de los países miembros". de la organización BRICS.


El Ministerio de Hacienda quiere que la membresía en esta organización sea atractiva para todos los participantes del mercado extranjero, especialmente China, India, Venezuela, Perú y otros países de América del Sur, así como de África. La agencia espera que tal medida rompa rápidamente el monopolio de la LBMA y asegure el desarrollo estable de la industria.


De hecho, Rusia propone crear un mercado para el oro y el platino, etc., que será REGULADO por PAÍSES PROPIETARIOS DE DEPÓSITOS de estos metales. Es decir, de hecho, esto es una REVOLUCIÓN mundial.


Y sobre la base de este mercado, promover fuertemente el sistema financiero global de liquidaciones mutuas internacionales en monedas nacionales, desplazando y excluyendo DÓLARES y EUROS con LIBRAS.


Y ahora algunas cifras explicativas sobre el mercado mundial de la minería del oro:


Oro total extraído por año en el mundo = 3534 toneladas (2019)


Participación en la producción de los EE. UU. y otros países hostiles = 22%


La participación de la producción de los países de la EAEU, BRICS y aspirantes a ella (Turquía, Irán, Egipto, Argentina) = 35%


Cuota de producción africana = 22%


Bueno, es decir, los países de los BRICS, la EAEU y África, si se unen, controlarán el 57% de la producción mundial de oro.


más Perú y Venezuela, que se mencionan anteriormente, y esto ya es 57 + 5 = 62%.


Bueno, ahora sobre la visita de Lavrov a África en esta sección:


RD Congo = 21° lugar en el mundo en minería de oro. También es uno de los países más pobres de África.


Egipto = 37º lugar en el mundo en minería de oro. Aunque hay de qué hablar con Egipto sin el factor oro: cereales, armas, centrales nucleares


Uganda - 08 de junio de 2022 La noticia corrió por todo el mundo sobre el descubrimiento de nuevos colosales yacimientos de oro en Uganda con unas reservas recuperables estimadas en 320 mil toneladas.


Etiopía: las reservas de oro se estiman en 600 toneladas. Al mismo tiempo, solo se extraen 5 toneladas por año. De los 11 depósitos de trabajo, 10 son artesanales. Hace mucho tiempo que no se realiza una exploración seria de oro en el país desde 1990, cuando se descubrieron unos 40 depósitos, la mayoría de los cuales nunca se desarrollaron.


En términos generales, Rusia, en connivencia con varios países, tiene la intención de sacar el dólar, el euro y la libra del sistema de pagos internacionales de metales preciosos y raros, y no solo. No en todas partes, pero en una parte importante del mundo, y esta parte tiene la mayor parte de los depósitos de estos mismos metales.


Vuelva a visitar la entrevista con Siluanov cuando hizo esta declaración y mírelo a los ojos atónitos.


Se viene una revolución.


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

Y los españoles, y los franceses, y los alemanes, y los belgas ..... en general los europeos que son los que han ido al resto del mundo a tocar los cojones a los nativos. Que los más listos y los que mejor aprovecharan el saqueo fueran holandeses y británicos no hace al resto mejores.


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Alguien ha puesto el video del soldado ruso que le corta la polla y los huevos a un ucraniano con un cutter?



Se los come luego o los tira a los perros?


----------



## Charidemo (29 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Se los come luego o los tira a los perros?



La constumbre cosaca era metérselos en la boca al sufriente.


----------



## Hudson818 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Casi seguro afectará poco, y podría tener que ver con problemas en el suministro de Uranio africano, pero que la temperatura de los ríos afecta a la refrigeración nuclear a mí me parece claro.
> 
> Saludos



Estamos hablando de una fuente de calor que funciona a unos 550ºC (de ahí su pobre rendimiento en relación a una de carbón, a 1200ºC) Que el agua esté a 15ºC o a 25ºC sólo supone aumentar un poco el flujo de agua para evacuar el calor. Y problemas de flujo de agua en los ríos franceses es complicado, el gran tesoro de Francia son sus ríos caudalosos y numerosos. Si España tuviese la mitad de recursos hídricos que Francia, media Europa hablaría español.

El agua que sale del circuito de refrigeración hay que enfriarla porque si no te cargas la fauna de los ríos por desoxigenación del agua. En las centrales al lado de ríos se usan las Torres de Refrigeración, evaporando parte del agua enfrías el resto y la vuelcas al río. En las centrales al lado del mar te ahorras las Torres y usas el agua de mar para refrigerar, buena idea salvo que vivas en un entorno de frecuentes terremotos/maremotos (Fukushima)

Me resulta extraño que paren una central nuclear porque el agua del río esté caliente y no se pueda refrigerar, mientras no baje el agua a 550ºC habrá salto térmico para evacuar calor. 

Es como el SuperPhenix francés, el reactor rápido de recrecimiento que iba a salvar la industria nuclear francesa, al permitir convertir combustible nuclear usado en combustible nuevo, se acabó matar africanos para conseguir uranio o hacer tratos con Rusia. Se cerró oficialmente por las presiones políticas de los verdes. Los contínuos incidentes de seguridad, algunos muy serios, esos ni se mencionaban. 

A ver, no te quedas sin futuro en tu país por las presiones políticas de los verdes, máxime en el país de las Razones de Estado que todo lo justifican.

Aunque viendo el panorama europeo actual ya no sabe uno que pensar...


----------



## coscorron (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y como todos esperabamos....Ucrania acusando a Rusia de atacarse asi mismos, incluso a los hombres que tenían custodiando a esos presos xD Por supuesto, será la versión que se aceptará en Occidente. De querer matar a esos nazis lo hubiesen hecho en su día en lugar de permitirles rendirse y curar sus heridas. Seguro que los Rusos estaban muy interesados en sacarles información ¿Quien podría querer que esos nazis no declarasen las atrocidades cometidas o quien se las ordenó?
> 
> *Ucrania acusa a Rusia del ataque a una prisión en Donetsk donde han muerto 40 prisioneros de guerra*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania ha acusado este viernes a Rusia de estar detrás de un ataque en territorio separatista prorruso que afectó a una cárcel con prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 personas.
> "Rusia ha cometido otro horrible crimen de guerra al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la región ocupada de Olenivka, donde retenía a prisioneros de guerra ucranianos", ha dicho Dmytro Kouleba en Twitter. Moscú y los separatistas, que mencionaron al menos 40 muertos en el ataque, acusaron al ejército ucraniano de estar detrás del tiroteo.



Lo de los rusos bombardeandose a si mismos ya huele un poco por lo absurdo y ridiculo ... Los ucranianos les cuesta reconocer errores.


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El reconocido economista Jeffrey Sachs, una visión muy sobria de la situación:
> 
> "Así que si queremos una paz estable, tenemos que acabar con la guerra. Y no en los términos de la OTAN. La gente tiene que entender que esta guerra empezó porque Estados Unidos insistió en ampliar la OTAN hacia el este. Lo cual es totalmente irresponsable y contradice totalmente los compromisos que se adquirieron con Gorbachov y Yeltsin. Yo estaba allí en esos días. Fue un claro compromiso contra la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este. Desde luego, no hacia Ucrania o Georgia. Así, nuestra propia imprudencia es ahora la causa de una inestabilidad sin precedentes. Tenemos que detener la guerra mediante negociaciones. Tenemos que dejar la retórica de derrotar a Putin y derrotar a Rusia. Necesitamos más bien detener la expansión de la OTAN manteniendo a Ucrania, dejando a Rusia en paz. Esto es lo que estaba sobre la mesa desde el principio. Pero la OTAN, y especialmente Estados Unidos, no lo aceptaron".
> 
> ...



Pienso que tras el golpe de estado del 11 de septiembre, el capital financiero tomó las riendas del estado obligando a los gobiernos de su área a ser meras correas de transmisión de sus intereses que, a modo de pulpo inmernso, abarcan todas y cada una de las actividades productivas y de servicios con una enorme variedad de sopas de letras que enmascaran un inmenso oligopolio. 
Ambición sin límites y soberbia nublan la visión de esta gente esclava de la tasa de beneficios en un mundo paralelo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Para entrar en calor tendrán que seguir el método empleado por el príncipe de Hanover. El marido de Carolina de Mónaco.
> Entre los posibles efectos secundarios de dicho método está la cirrosis.
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy leyendo las 26 medidas en la web de ayuntamiento de Hannover....van a salir hombretones y hombretonas o mujeres y mujeros bien fuertes.


----------



## Como El Agua (29 Jul 2022)

He encontrado esta "noticia" en varios canales de Telegram rusos. He intentado confirmarla por otras fuentes pero no he podido.Lo pongo, pues si fuese cierto sería muy seria amenaza al petrodolar:


"Para que esta escoria de nuestra tierra ya no exista”: el príncipe saudí prohibió a Biden la entrada al país.

Este hombre me sonríe en la cara y, a mis espaldas, me acusa de los crímenes más terribles. Juro que nunca más le daré la mano a Biden y no haré negocios con él. Además, ordenaré que esta escoria en nuestra tierra nunca vuelva a estar ”, informa Al-Jazeera las palabras del príncipe."


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy leyendo las 26 medidas en la web de ayuntamiento de Hannover....van a salir hombretones y hombretonas o mujeres y mujeros bien fuertes.



Entre los que sobrevivan al invierno, sin duda.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Jul 2022)

El Tribunal Superior de Reino Unido niega al gobierno de Maduro el acceso a las reservas de oro de Venezuela en el Banco de Inglaterra - BBC News Mundo


El gobierno de Maduro buscaba el control de más de US$1.000 millones en oro se encuentran en las bóvedas del Banco de Inglaterra.




www.bbc.com





Piratas pirateando.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 1 millón de 41 millones es un 4.1% menos del 5 que yo había dicho.



un millón sobre cuantos oh? los que han huido y los que ya no estaban bajo contro ukro no los cuentas eh pirabán, como se os ve de rabiosos...


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué no responder destruyendo algún silo de grano desde donde se exporta a Europa? 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Durante la noche, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un silo en Kamianka-Dniprovska, región de Zaporizhzhia.​​Dos silos que almacenaban unas 9.000 toneladas de trigo cosechado este año quedaron completamente destruidos, así como el edificio del laboratorio de control de visibilidad.​​







Горячие Точки Z







t.me



​​


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy leyendo las 26 medidas en la web de ayuntamiento de Hannover....van a salir hombretones y hombretonas o mujeres y mujeros bien fuertes.



que se jodannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn diles que se jodannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de los rusos bombardeandose a si mismos ya huele un poco por lo absurdo y ridiculo ... Los ucranianos les cuesta reconocer errores.



a ver si no son errores.....allí había gente que sabía y dispuesta a cantar la traviata


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El Tribunal Superior de Reino Unido niega al gobierno de Maduro el acceso a las reservas de oro de Venezuela en el Banco de Inglaterra - BBC News Mundo
> 
> 
> El gobierno de Maduro buscaba el control de más de US$1.000 millones en oro se encuentran en las bóvedas del Banco de Inglaterra.
> ...




El problema de ese Oro es que se ha volatizado, como es habitual en estos casos.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Entre los que sobrevivan al invierno, sin duda.




También es posible que haya una explosión demográfica por intentar entrar en calor de cualquier forma.


----------



## Discordante (29 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una cosa es como valoran los mercados una divisa y el futuro de una economía, esto es una apreciación ficticia y especulativa, y puede ser desde muy acertada hasta totalmente equivocada (y todo el camino que va desde un punto otro), y otra es la economía real ¿de veras crees que la UE le ha dado tanto a la impresora como USA?
> 
> Antes de adjudicarme tal juicio, deberías de aprender al menos un poquito como funcionan la economía y los mercados.



EEUU le puede dar a la impresora 100 veces mas que la UE y seguir mejor. Y es que en EEUU han quebrado muchos estados y no les ha pasado nada pero en la UE basta que 1 pequeño (no digo mediano, cualquier PIB de mas de 400.000 millones) quiebre para tumbarla entera.

Y es que si me dijeras. EEUU va a estar peor que Holanda, Austria Alemania, Suecia o Dinamarca. Pues podriamos discutirlo, yo creo que no pero hay margen para la discusion. Pero el problema es que la UE no es un pais aislado sin afectacion. Es un conjunto de paises que van desde paises tan o mas robustos que EEUU a otros que son dignos de Sudamerica. Y con que uno de esos la lie se lleva al resto por delante.

Eso desde un punto de vista meramente economico de los estados. Luego desde un punto de vista de economia real sin duda alguna EEUU es inmensamente mas productiva (y mas importante aun tiene capacidad para serlo aun mas) que la UE. La renta per capita de EEUU es superior a la de la mayoria de los paises de la UE (que todos ellos si no me equivoco) y con niveles de ahorro y gasto inferiores a la mitad.

Para que un Danes tenga una renta per capita de 60k$ tiene que ahorrar e invertir mucho mas que un Estadounidense para tenerla de 66k$. Si el estadounidense tuviera el ahorro y reinversion de Danes su renta per capita seria de 80k$ o mas. Es un pais que derrocha absolutamente por todos los costados, vive quemando dinero, consumo e importaciones descontroladas, y eso es porque es mucho mas rico que la UE que tiene que esforzarse mucho mas para tener menos renta que ellos.

Que EEUU lo esta haciendo fatal pero digamos que al 30% de su capacidad es mas rico que la UE al 70% de su capacidad. Puede que nunca supere el 30% de capacidad porque son un puto desastre y por mucho potencial que haya no se explote pero si tuvieras que apostar quien tiene mas margen ¿Por quien lo harias?


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Los prisioneros ucranianos de la colonia penal de Olenivka que sufrieron los bombardeos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sido trasladados a hospitales de Donetsk.

Todos los heridos ya han recibido el tratamiento médico oportuno. Un cirujano de uno de los hospitales informó a RIAN del estado de los heridos.

Otra diferencia sorprendente entre la gente normal y los militantes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Los médicos de Donetsk prestan ayuda médica a los nazis heridos por el fuego amigo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Fuerte incendio en el pueblo liberado de Kamianka-Dniprovska, región de Zaporizhzhia
Posiblemente después de un bombardeo de las AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

La situación se agrava: fuentes diplomáticas confirman la visita de Nancy Pelosi a Taiwán la próxima semana

Así lo informó en Twitter el columnista del Washington Post Josh Rogin.

La parte china respondió a la información, expresando la esperanza de que todos los estados respeten la soberanía de la RPC y que "el país en cuestión" (EEUU) no juegue con fuego.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Según los pro-rusos, RT etc. Ucrania ha bombardeado una cárcel con presos ucranianos, matando a 40 y dejando ciento y pico heridos. Desde el primer momento me ha sonado rarísimo, ¿para qué iba a hacer eso Ucrania? No tiene ningún tipo de sentido, ninguno.


----------



## arriondas (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según los pro-rusos, RT etc. Ucrania ha bombardeado una cárcel con presos ucranianos, matando a 40 y dejando ciento y pico heridos. Desde el primer momento me ha sonado rarísimo, ¿para qué iba a hacer eso Ucrania? No tiene ningún tipo de sentido, ninguno.



Raro no es, teniendo en cuenta quién es el presidente de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

DE todas formas nada nuevo en el historico de mentiras de Rusia.


----------



## Praktica (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según los pro-rusos, RT etc. Ucrania ha bombardeado una cárcel con presos ucranianos, matando a 40 y dejando ciento y pico heridos. Desde el primer momento me ha sonado rarísimo, ¿para qué iba a hacer eso Ucrania? No tiene ningún tipo de sentido, ninguno.



En mi humilde opinión de pompero, el testimonio en contra delante de un Tribunal que te puede paredonear tiene mucho sentido si testificas en contra como arrepentido. Tiene bastante sentido, no suena nada rarisímo.


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Según los pro-rusos, RT etc. Ucrania ha bombardeado una cárcel con presos ucranianos, matando a 40 y dejando ciento y pico heridos. Desde el primer momento me ha sonado rarísimo, ¿para qué iba a hacer eso Ucrania? No tiene ningún tipo de sentido, ninguno.



Por lo mismo que Al Capone se cepillaba a todos los testigos que podía ....  

Esto va a acabar con un montón de ukros siendo juzgados en tribunales rusos. Cuantos menos testigos haya, mejor.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Rusia no puede ganar esta INVASION , o será la primera de muchas. Si hay que tirar de nuclear, recortar el consumo de gas, o andar con forro polar en invierno se hace. Pero no puede ganar.

Hay que dar a Ucrania todo lo que necesiten para parar al hijoPutin ahora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Jul 2022)

EEUU está empeñado en provocar la tercera guerra mundial cueste lo que cueste


----------



## delhierro (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no puede ganar esta INVASION , o será la primera de muchas. Si hay que tirar de nuclear, recortar el consumo de gas, o andar con forro polar en invierno se hace. Pero no puede ganar.
> 
> Hay que dar a Ucrania todo lo que necesiten para parar al hijoPutin ahora.



 Te veo muy combativo. Relajate, los tontos de los anglos han elegido un escenario donde los rusos no van a perder. Si Putin no se mueve al final le vais a echar de menos.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> EEUU está empeñado en provocar la tercera guerra mundial cueste lo que cueste



No será el hijoPutin el que lo quiera...pero no tiene cojones...


----------



## frangelico (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La situación se agrava: fuentes diplomáticas confirman la visita de Nancy Pelosi a Taiwán la próxima semana
> 
> Así lo informó en Twitter el columnista del Washington Post Josh Rogin.
> 
> ...



Cuantas molestias se toman por mandar a algioen a un país al que no reconocen. Eso sí, mandan a una momia a dos minutos de caducar por si acaso. Lo mismo la sacrifican.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Ucraina destruye otro almacén de grano en zaporiye


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

No decían que al principio de la guerra Ucrania había alistado a prisioneros en el ejército para que luchasen contra los rusos? 


En que quedamos, los quieren o no los quieren?


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jul 2022)

Hay días como estos; días en los que dices "mira, de verdad, a tomar por culo" Días que son como otra noche calurosa leyendo cigarro en mano y con los ojos rojos la última noticia estrambótica en la Red, esa que te obliga a apagar el ordenador, el teléfono, la luz y casi el automático antes de tumbarte desnudo en el gólgota que otrora llamaras colchón, nombre este casi olvidado después de tres semanas en un infierno de sol tan inclemente que ya parece tonto.

Suena el despertador. Son las seis y media de la mañana. Abres un ojo y ves cierta claridad a través de la ventana abierta. Un mes ha pasado desde el cenit solar y va notándose en la luz, no así en el fuego: todo el remanente pasado sigue ahí. Tu casa es un puto horno. Y tú eres el pollo que está dentro.

¿Cuanto has dormido hoy? ¿cinco horas quizá? Aún con menos te levantas como un toro en cualquier otra época del año. Pero ahora no. En ninguna otra circunstancia se siente la relatividad del tiempo como al despertar del sueño.

Llegas el bar, enciendes alguna luces y la cafetera, vas colocando, quizá alguien entra y si no lo conoces le dices que todavía no está abierto, no hay problema, nadie busca problemas a esas horas, es demasiado temprano y flota una especie de solidaridad entre todos los que nos levantamos temprano.

Salgo a la calle para bajar los toldos; el sol, el joven sol todavía medio subnormal, ya mira por encima del edificio de enfrente haciendo el efecto de una lupa en mi ventanal. "Es igual que yo -me digo- cuando tenía veinte años" Saludo al barrendero, un sonriente sudamericano casi sesentón que lleva su festiva música puesta al aire, y a la tía del perro que anda por la mediana, una tía seria, algo mayor, aunque de buenas piernazas.

A eso de las diez vuelvo a casa y desnudo otra vez me echo en la cama. Por un momento creo que voy a dormirme; pero no, falsa alarma. Otra.

Me levanto, como algo, enciendo un cigarrillo, miro cosas en la Red y enseguida al dormitorio. Quizá ahora con el estómago tranquilo. Todavía hay tiempo hasta la una.

Nada. Imposible. No sé las horas que paso en la cama al cabo del día. ¿Doce?

Entro al bar y no me gusta lo que veo. Hay pocos clientes y la mitad no me gustan. Llega la chica de la ONCE, viene a mi lado, dice lo mismo de estos últimos días y le suelto la que mi cerebro reptiliano le tenía guardada. Tengo 49 años pero los veinte fueron al menos tan intensos como este verano. Me lo ha puesto a huevo y después de todo a ella no le parece tan mal pues se quedará un buen rato conmigo, ronroneando. ¡Qué coño, era la verdad!

De repente me cambia el humor incluso hacia quienes no me gustan, aunque no tardarán en irse. El público también cambia; viene hasta mi amiga, que hará un par de semanas que no la veo. Una mujer con muchos problemas. Hablamos. Reímos. La dejo hablar, lo está deseando. A las mujeres hay que dejarlas hablar y preguntarles algo de vez en cuando para que sepan que estás escuchando. En ocasiones es pura táctica y en otras, raras, por cierto interés profesional.


Se va. Viene otra gente. Hablo con gusto a quien se queda en la barra mientras de vez en cuando le echo un vistazo a las piernas cruzadas de la joven psicóloga que junto a dos compañeros está sentada en un taburete junto al ventanal.

Suena una canción que por alguna razón me recuerda "Sweet child o´mine" La busco eligiendo su radio para no dar más vueltas y la pongo. Es tonto, lo sé; ella no había nacido cuando Guns n´Roses publicó esa canción. Pero tampoco busco nada; es sólo para hacer más ambiente a mi buen humor.

Y después empiezan a saltar de la lista una serie de canciones de mi juventud. Spotyfi es la mayor maravilla de Internet tras el audiolibro de Zaratustra en la voz de Artur Mas.


Todavía estaba allí cuando por los altavoces sonaron las primeras notas de "November rain"


Y entonces, de pura alegría, no me pude contener y de viva voz, mientras iba de aquí para allá, recogiendo vasos o sirviendo otros, canté aquella mítica frase, primero en su idioma y luego, en la segunda vuelta, traducida al español.


"Nada dura para siempre. Ni siquiera la lluvia de noviembre"


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jul 2022)

Lavrov is on Blinken’s list of people to call - Indian Punchline

*Lavrov está en la lista de personas a las que llamar de Blinken*
*




El canciller ruso Sergey Lavrov completó una gira por los estados africanos en medio de una explosión de publicidad en los medios a pesar de las esperanzas de Estados Unidos de "aislarlo".*

El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, en una rueda de prensa en el Departamento de Estado el miércoles, hizo el dramático anuncio de que tiene la intención de hablar con su homólogo ruso Sergey Lavrov “en los próximos días… por primera vez desde que comenzó la guerra” en Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Curiosamente, dio una coartada que se remonta a la era soviética: el intercambio de prisioneros. 

EE.UU. ofrece el intercambio del empresario ruso Viktor Bout, quien fue arrestado en Tailandia en 2008 con una orden de arresto de EE.UU. y luego condenado a 25 años de prisión por tráfico de armas, a cambio de Brittney Griner, una estrella del baloncesto que ha sido detenido en el aeropuerto de Moscú por cargos de drogas y, lo que es más importante, Paul Whelan, un ex marine estadounidense, que fue arrestado en Rusia en 2018 y condenado a 16 años de prisión dos años después por cargos de espionaje. 

Whelan seguramente fue un premio para los rusos. El embajador estadounidense en Moscú lo había estado visitando en prisión.
Blinken también agregó un segundo tema que le gustaría discutir con Lavrov: la implementación del reciente "acuerdo de granos". Washington no jugó ningún papel en la negociación del acuerdo y presumiblemente espera hacer una entrada lateral en la matriz ahora. Blinken afirmó que está “viendo y escuchando en todo el mundo una necesidad desesperada de alimentos, una necesidad desesperada de que los precios bajen. Y si podemos ayudar a través de nuestra diplomacia directa a animar a los rusos a cumplir los compromisos que han hecho, eso ayudará a la gente de todo el mundo, y estoy decidido a hacerlo”. 

Curiosamente, en una referencia velada a los EE. UU., el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavuсoglu, declaró el miércoles en la emisora Tv100 que había países que “querían bloquear” el acuerdo de granos entre Rusia y Turquía, que quieren que el conflicto de Ucrania “se prolongue”, ya que Creo que cuanto más tiempo continúe la operación militar especial de Moscú, "más débil será Rusia". 
Me parece bien. Blinken luego llegó al propósito real de su próxima llamada con Lavrov: “los planes que Rusia ahora tiene para perseguir la anexión del territorio ucraniano”. 

Blinken repitió la hipérbole de que las sanciones están teniendo “un efecto poderoso y también creciente” y han “debilitado profundamente a Rusia” y que la administración Biden hará todo lo que pueda “para fortalecer la posición de Ucrania en el campo de batalla para que tenga la posición más fuerte posible en el campo de batalla”. mesa de negociaciones”. Sin embargo, lo que surge es la creciente inquietud en Washington de que, para su total incredulidad, la postura rusa solo se ha endurecido últimamente. Blinken dijo que está “causando alarmas”. En particular, señaló el comentario de Lavrov la semana pasada de que los objetivos del Kremlin en Ucrania se habían ampliado. “Ahora buscan reclamar más territorio ucraniano, más allá del Donbas”, comentó. 

De hecho, la guerra se ha derivado del algoritmo estadounidense. Como señaló el primer ministro húngaro Orban la semana pasada, las sanciones contra Rusia “no han sacudido a Moscú”, pero Europa ya ha perdido cuatro gobiernos y se encuentra en una crisis económica y política. 
Rusia está pagando a los EE. UU. y la OTAN con la misma moneda que estos últimos cuando desmembraron Yugoslavia. La guerra de la OTAN en Yugoslavia se produjo en un momento en que Rusia era débil y observaba impotente cómo Occidente se repartía un país eslavo. 
Rusia no se dejará disuadir ahora, ya que ya pasó la mitad de la corriente. Blinken señaló frenéticamente: “Creo que es muy importante ahora que vemos cuál es el próximo plan de Rusia, es decir, la anexión de más territorio ucraniano, que los rusos, Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov, escuchen directamente de mí en nombre de los Estados Unidos que vemos lo que están haciendo, sabemos lo que están haciendo, y nunca lo aceptaremos. Nunca será legitimado. Siempre habrá consecuencias si eso es lo que hacen y eso es lo que tratan de sostener”. 

Sin embargo, la paradoja es que la iniciativa aún recae en los Estados Unidos. El ejército ruso se adentrará más en Ucrania en proporción al suministro estadounidense de armas avanzadas de largo alcance en territorio ruso. Pero a Moscú sólo le interesa que el territorio ruso esté a salvo de cualquier ataque de Ucrania. Es elección de la administración Biden extender la duración de la guerra o escalar el alcance de la operación rusa. Washington cometió un error catastrófico al torpedear el acuerdo ruso-ucraniano estancado en abril en Estambul cuando Kiev accedió a conformarse con las modestas demandas rusas.

Pero esos fueron días felices cuando el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, bromeó, con Blinken a su lado, después de un viaje rápido a Kiev que EE. UU. quería ver a Rusia “debilitada al grado de que no puede hacer el tipo de cosas que ha hecho en invadiendo Ucrania”. Austin se jactó de que Rusia “ya había perdido mucha capacidad militar” y “muchas de sus tropas. Queremos ver que no tengan la capacidad de reproducir muy rápidamente esa capacidad”. 

Al escuchar el grito de batalla de Austin, Blinken intervino: “La estrategia que hemos implementado, el apoyo masivo a Ucrania, la presión masiva contra Rusia, en solidaridad con más de 30 países comprometidos en estos esfuerzos, está teniendo resultados reales. Y lo estamos viendo en lo que respecta a los objetivos de guerra rusos”. “Rusia está fallando. Ucrania está teniendo éxito”, afirmó Blinken. Ahora bien, ese triunfalismo no estuvo presente en la actuación de Blinken ayer. 

Una gran belleza de las conferencias de prensa es que algunos periodistas las hacen animadas y reveladoras. Entonces, un periodista estadounidense le preguntó a Blinken, “usted ha estado hablando sobre cómo Rusia está aislada internacionalmente y, sin embargo, vemos al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Lavrov viajando por África y el Medio Oriente y al Presidente Putin yendo a Teherán… Argumentan que están no aislado, y ahora estás a punto de tener esta conversación con ellos. Entonces, ¿qué dice eso sobre los esfuerzos de la administración para aislar a Rusia cuando en realidad ahora se está acercando a ellos para hablar sobre los problemas? Explicación de Blinken: “Matt, en términos de algunos de los viajes en los que, por ejemplo, está involucrado el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, lo que veo es un juego desesperado de defensa para tratar de justificar de alguna manera ante el mundo las acciones que ha tomado Rusia…” 

Sin embargo, el jefe de política exterior de la UE, Josep Borrell, se quejó amargamente ayer: “Lavrov visita para tratar de convencer a los africanos de que las sanciones europeas tienen la culpa de todo lo que está sucediendo… y toda la prensa occidental lo repite. Cuando voy a África a decir lo contrario, que las sanciones no tienen nada que ver con eso, ¡nadie lo cree!”. 

El espectro del colapso de las economías de la UE está sacudiendo a la Administración Biden. Un informe de CNN de ayer se tituló _Funcionarios estadounidenses dicen que el "mayor temor" se ha hecho realidad cuando Rusia corta el suministro de gas a Europa_ . Dijo que la administración de Biden “está trabajando arduamente entre bastidores para mantener unidos a los aliados europeos” a medida que el retroceso de las sanciones contra Rusia los golpea y el “impacto en Europa podría volver a Estados Unidos, disparando los precios del gas natural y la electricidad”. 
El informe citó a un funcionario estadounidense no identificado que dijo que las represalias de Rusia por las sanciones occidentales han puesto a Occidente en un "territorio desconocido". Baste decir que el llamado de Blinken subraya la urgencia desesperada en Washington de abrir una línea de comunicación con Moscú a nivel político. 

Queda por ver cómo se desarrolla este cambio radical en las capitales europeas, especialmente en Kiev. Blinken lideró el boicot occidental a Lavrov en la Reunión de Ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G20 en Bali los días 7 y 8 de julio. El presidente Biden dio una glamorosa bienvenida a la Casa Blanca a la esposa de Zelensky, Olena Zelenska, quien realizó una visita de alto perfil la semana pasada, incluso cuando Blinken estaba preparando su sorprendente anuncio.


----------



## Discordante (29 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ahora pon la cotización del rublo, que me quiero reir.



Hablabamos de la diferencia entre EEUU y la UE. Por eso he puesto sus dos monedas. Comprar el USD con el EUR tiene sentido porque son monedas que flotan libremente en el mercado de divisas. El Rublo esta intervenido y tiene orden de compra a un precio fijo por el banco central Ruso. No es una comparativa adecuada.

Si quiere podemos discutir sobre quien esta mejor economicante Rusia o EEUU pero diria que es una discusion muy corta con los datos actuales. 

EEUU esta preocupado porque en el 2º trimestre su PIB se ha contraido un 0,9%. En Rusia se ha contraido, sin datos oficiales es un calculo de Bloomberg, entre un 4%-6%

Si quiere me reflota esto en un 1 año pero diria que no hay color.


----------



## Praktica (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No decían que al principio de la guerra Ucrania había alistado a prisioneros en el ejército para que luchasen contra los rusos?
> 
> 
> En que quedamos, los quieren o no los quieren?



Un Azov vale vivo como asesino y muerto como tumba callada. Suelen tener cagalera y largar. Cuestiones de pellejo y cobardía, amego.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

O:

"Vamos a ejecutar a todos los prisioneros ucranianos de esta prisión y luego vamos a decir que han muerto por un bombardeo ucraniano".

Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.

Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.

El precio pasó en 2021 de 250eur. X2 metros cúbicos a 500eur en 2022.

Greta aprueba este post.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

La cosa no debe ir bien sobre el terreno para recurrir a esto, que es obviamente una campaña planificada:


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

En la cuenta oficial de Weibo del 80º Ejército de China, apareció el post "¡Preparados para la guerra!" (备战!), con gente animando a las tropas en masa

El mayor medio de comunicación de China, Global Times, también informó sobre los preparativos de los combates. El artículo decía que el post "Preparándose para la guerra" obtuvo más de 300.000 likes y más de 19.000 comentarios de aprobación en cuestión de horas. Algunos veteranos chinos han dicho que siempre están dispuestos a volver al EPL cuando el país los necesite.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tendrán que cambiar la noticia, porque…
> 
> _Máximo diplomático de Ucrania: “Rusia ha cometido otro crimen de guerra petrificante al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la ocupada Olenivka donde tenía prisioneros de guerra ucranianos”.
> _
> ...



Viendo esto y recordando a los ucras pintando aviones... me da que va a ser atentado de falsa bandera contra... 
Si no fuese algo tan siniestro, se podría hacer una porra y a ver cual cotiza más.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Las perlas victoriosas de las AFU se parecen cada vez más a las oraciones, sólo se pueden creer, no hay ningún hecho. Cita:

⚡ Las AFU informaron de la liberación de una zona poblada en la dirección de Donetsk. La 53ª Brigada del Príncipe Vladimir Monomakh, junto con los combatientes del 24º batallón de asalto de Aydar, participaron en la liberación. El ejército no ha revelado la fecha exacta ni el nombre del asentamiento. Sin embargo, señalan que ahora está completamente despejado.

¿Qué acuerdo? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuándo? No se sabe. Lo principal es que la victoria se ha conseguido. ¡SUGS! Idiotas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

La locura va a más: Estonia propondrá cerrar la entrada a la UE a los rusos

El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Estonia, Urmas Reinsalu, tiene la intención de hacer una propuesta de este tipo a la UE. Explicó esta iniciativa por el hecho de que, tras la finalización de la emisión de visados, los ciudadanos rusos siguen viajando al país con visados obtenidos en otros países de Schengen.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Una familia -dos adultos y tres niños- murió como consecuencia de los bombardeos ucranianos en la aldea de Brilevka, en la provincia de Kherson. Ucrania está destruyendo a la población de la región de Kherson al igual que lo hizo en Donbas.

Hoy también se han producido muertos y heridos por los bombardeos de artillería en Donetsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Saturnin (29 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania bombardeó una cárcel de Donbás cuyos prisioneros eran soldados suyos; murieron 40*

El ataque lo llevaron a cabo misiles estadounidenses HIMARS y el recinto carcelario atacado fue el centro de detención preventiva de Yelenovka. Este centro penitenciario acoge a presos ucranianos de guerra, entre los que se encuentran integrantes del batallón neonazi Azov. Ha sido el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia quien, mediante un comunicado, informó del hecho.

Entre otras cosas, el comunicado dice: “Como resultado del sangriento ataque 40 presos de guerra ucranianos perdieron la vida mientras que otros 75 resultaron heridos, así como ocho empleados de la sala de aislamiento sufrieron lesiones de diversa gravedad”.












UCRANIA bombardeó una cárcel de Donbás cuyos prisioneros eran soldados suyos; murieron 40


El ataque lo llevaron a cabo misiles estadounidenses HIMARS y el recinto carcelario atacado fue el centro de detención preventiva



insurgente.org


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Están perdiendo la guerra y a medida que pase el tiempo y aumente la impotencia de los rusos, sus asesinatos y crimenes de guerra se multiplicarán aun más si cabe.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy leyendo las 26 medidas en la web de ayuntamiento de Hannover....van a salir hombretones y hombretonas o mujeres y mujeros bien fuertes.



Lo que va a salir es un olor apestoso de cada alemán... todo por joder a Putin.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.
> 
> Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.
> 
> ...



Van a prohibir quemar leña por cuestiones de calidad del aire.

En Grecia, hubo esos problemas hace unos años cuando la gente no podía pagarse la calefacción y sufrían olas de frío.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.
> 
> Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.
> 
> ...



Hay una ventaja estratégica en la que no hemos pensado: Si no hay calefacción en los bares, las tías irán marcando pezones duros del frío. ¿Veis? ¿no todo van a ser desventajas?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Jul 2022)

Movimientos rusos en Kherson, fuente Strelkov. Geolocalización: 46º.760167 N; 33º.432473 E


----------



## Loignorito (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Zaporiyia y su central hidroeléctrica (la mayor de Ucrania), es el objetivo lógico más obvio.
> Completas la conquista del oblast, cierras la conexión terrestre-fluvial con Jerson "oeste", y desplazas al norte (Krivoy Rog-Dnipro) la nueva línea del frente.
> 
> Rusia ya tiene la mayor central nuclear, ya tiene las mayores centrales termoeléctricas. La mayor parte de gas, carbón, generación eólica, también están bajo su control. Les falta para la colección la mayor central hidroeléctrica.
> ...



Los rusos juegan al desconcierto. Sí, quizá es posible que elijan ese objetivo, pero ¿ahora? hay que entender que los tácticos en el otro bloque hacen sus cábalas para deducir cual va a ser el próximo ataque, pueden esperarlos. Así que me inclino a pensar en un objetivo inesperado ¿recordáis cuando decía estas cosas en el hilo de Siria?


----------



## Saturnin (29 Jul 2022)

Así recibieron ciudadanos de la liberada ciudad de Melitópol a los soldados rusos


----------



## agricultura (29 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por partes…¿ te he insultado yo ¿ Pues evidentemente no. Te permites dar lecciones , creerte con la verdad absoluta,y afirmar que otros no saben de esto o aquello. Bueno, admisible, pero cuando un sujeto insulta sin provocación previa deja claro a cualquiera que lea sus mensajes que es un puto subnormal prepotente.
> 
> Te he dicho , que no lees a los demás: tu mundo es el fascista. Y ese mundo no funciona salvo expandiendo la esfera y claro dejando una amplia capa de inferiores al nivel de semiesclavos. Nunca funcionaria con todos los países fascistas en su propio territorio, porque la acumulación y el acaparamiento serian iguales o mayores que con el capitalismo básico.
> 
> ...



Vale que los ricos van ganando, pero no vivimos en un sistema capitalista o liberal puro, más bien en un sistema mixto, como se decía cuando iba al colegio.
Todo es cuestión de equilibrio y está claro que lo hay en cierta medida, porque si por ellos fuera, los de abajo estaríamos encadenados remando en una galera literalmente. A lo mejor es menos productivo, pero les daría aún más gustirrinin. No todo se mueve por el beneficio económico, también importa el odio de clase, también mola poner los pies encima de la mesa.
Y como hay cierto equilibrio, las clases populares y bajas, deberían ser capaces de organizarse para defender sus propios intereses y así conseguir desplazar el equilibrio en la dirección que les conviene.

Por lo que se ve los cuadros de los partidos que defienden las clases populares son licenciados, profesores universitarios, personas que viven en el centro o que tienen coche eléctrico, muy sanos y guays... Con estos mimbres es difícil que defiendan de verdad a sus votantes y como ya comenté encima conlleva el peligro añadido de la desavenencia de las clases populares por la democracia.

No existe ningún empacho en querer ser una especie de clase baja privilegiada a nivel nacional, porque vivimos en un sistema de partidos y cada parte defiende lo suyo. Más aún porque el problema de la inmigración se debe a lo mal que se vive en los países de origen. Como ya dije es al menos paradójico que la directriz política sea acoger y cuidar a un libio si se le ve en una patera, pero si el libio está en su casa echarle bombas encima.
También en este campo deberían trabajar los partidos que defienden las clases populares para que realmente haya un mundo mejor y por solidaridad con los obreros de otros países.

Finalmente, la lucha debe ser colectiva, tanto en el plano político, como en el económico y laboral, mediante cooperativas de trabajadores por ejemplo, no vale que cada uno vaya a lo suyo.

Resulta muy difícil o casi imposible que en la actualidad podamos trabajar en común con auténtico compañerismo, puesto que desde pequeñito se nos ha maleducado. En la escuela, por ejemplo, todo se centra en intentar destacar, si no es por la inteligencia que sea por la obediencia a la autoridad que aún puntúa más. Por mucho que te dicen de palabrería en la escuela que hay que trabajar en equipo, lo cierto es que una de las funciones de la escuela, sino la principal, es clasificar y calificar a los alumnos desde su más y cada vez más tierna infancia.

La ideología individualista, permea en todas partes, los anuncios, los teléfonos inteligentes, etc. Incluso pones un pretendido documental divulgador científico de naturaleza.

Si hay algo básico en la biología es el equilibrio, tanto a nivel macro como micro. No es casualidad que la escuela científica soviética fueron los que descubrieron la simbiosis y los ecosistemas, mientras que aquí en occidente, -la mayoría, no todos por fortuna-, estábamos dándole a la matraca. No es extraño que Lynn Margulis, de EEUU, si mal no recuerdo, (la que demostró el origen simbiótico de la célula eucariota, basándose en sus precursores soviéticos), tuviera problemas con la ciencia oficial como ella relata en sus libros de memorias, e incluso complejo de culpa por hereje.

Lynn Margulis representa un auténtico hito en la historia de la biología y de la evolución, un hito de verdad, por explicar de forma convincente, _sin razonamientos circulares y ad hoc,_ uno de los hechos más trascendentales de la historia de la biología. La biología no es el tema, pero es un ejemplo más de como la perspectiva individualista lo impregna todo.

!Ojalá hubiéramos desde pequeñito aprendido a trabajar con los demás auténticamente de forma colectiva aunque fuera un 1% del total del tiempo que hemos dedicado a intentar destacar sobre los demás¡


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jul 2022)

Pués la cosa se va poniendo calentita por el Pacífico

O se echa para atrás Pelosi ó los chinorris o se lía parda ...


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Lo que estamos presenciando es otra justificacion en base a propaganda Prorusa del mismo nivel de "llevan 8 años bombardeando el Donbas"

Los Rusos pueden marcharse a su cada cuando quieran y así evitaran que les pase nada malo, por cierto.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que aliados tiene Rusia?



Se cuentan como tropas aliadas, las de las republicas, las nuevas de Kherson, los chechenos y pronto de otro republica que es miembro de la federación rusa, no me acuerdo el nombre.

Bueno, los afganos también quieren enviar tropas pero esos mejor que no se muevan.


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Jul 2022)

¿Y esto, es un fake?

https://avia.pro/sites/default/files/images/cont/090_2.mp4

supuestamente filmado esta semana en el área de Jarkov

(atención al uniforme)


----------



## Nicors (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se cuentan como tropas aliadas, las de las republicas, las nuevas de Kherson, los chechenos y pronto de otro republica que es miembro de la federación rusa, no me acuerdo el nombre.
> 
> Bueno, los afganos también quieren enviar tropas pero esos mejor que no se muevan.



Mercenarios y de la Federación rusa, no tiene aliados.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Ese discurso es insostenible, básicamente porque es Rusia quien ha invadido a otro pais soberano.


Invades un pais y luego te quejas si masacran a tus soldados ? está fuera de toda lógica


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Ni cotiza que han sido los propios rusos los que han bombardeado la prisión donde estaban los de Azovstal. 

Y hay como 53 muertos.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Jul 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Vale que los ricos van ganando, pero no vivimos en un sistema capitalista o liberal puro, más bien en un sistema mixto, como se decía cuando iba al colegio.
> Todo es cuestión de equilibrio y está claro que lo hay en cierta medida, porque si por ellos fuera, los de abajo estaríamos encadenados remando en una galera literalmente. A lo mejor es menos productivo, pero les daría aún más gustirrinin. No todo se mueve por el beneficio económico, también importa el odio de clase, también mola poner los pies encima de la mesa.
> Y como hay cierto equilibrio, las clases populares y bajas, deberían ser capaces de organizarse para defender sus propios intereses y así conseguir desplazar el equilibrio en la dirección que les conviene.
> 
> ...



Los mormones trabajan para mejorar como comuna no para superar al semejante como competición


----------



## Praktica (29 Jul 2022)

*Hay evidencia de que el ataque al centro de detención preventiva en Yelenovka fue realizado por HIMARS MLRS.*

Hoy, 19: 07
26


https://es.topwar.ru/199691-pojavilis-dokazatelstva-chto-udar-po-sizo-v-elenovke-byl-nanesen-iz-rszo-himars.html




En el lugar de la huelga nocturna en la colonia de Yelenovka, donde los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los militantes del extremista Azov * fueron mantenidos cautivos, se continúan limpiando los escombros y se están realizando acciones de investigación. Fragmentos de cohetes con números de serie fueron encontrados en el sitio del cuartel destruido, lo que permite identificar claramente que los proyectiles fueron disparados desde los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple estadounidenses HIMARS, informa el corresponsal. RIA Novosti.



Según los últimos datos, como resultado del bombardeo del centro de detención preventiva, 53 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos murieron y más de 70 resultaron heridos. Ocho empleados de la colonia también resultaron heridos.

El jefe adjunto de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, Eduard Basurin, acusó a las autoridades ucranianas de matar deliberadamente a miembros de un grupo nacionalista que se rindieron voluntariamente en Azovstal para evitar que revelaran la verdad sobre los equipos criminales que venían directamente de Kyiv.

Después de que los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos comenzaron a hablar sobre los crímenes que cometieron, y se recibieron estas órdenes de Kyiv, el liderazgo político de Ucrania decidió ... atacar aquí
- declaró Basurin.

El corresponsal militar Rudenko, a su vez, cree que solo Zelensky podría dar la orden de eliminar a los “azovitas”*.

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa también comentó sobre la situación con el bombardeo de la colonia, señalando que "se cometió una flagrante provocación para intimidar a los militares ucranianos y evitar que fueran hechos prisioneros". El departamento militar ruso enfatizó que muchos soldados ucranianos que no quieren morir por el régimen criminal de Zelensky saben muy bien que el trato de los prisioneros de guerra por parte de Rusia es humano, se cumplen todas las normas de la Convención de Ginebra. Esto fue confirmado por la inspección del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, que había visitado previamente la colonia en Yelenovka.

Los politólogos rusos señalan que otra provocación cínica del régimen de Kyiv, como antes, tuvo lugar exactamente en vísperas de un importante evento internacional sobre el tema ucraniano. Después de todo, es hoy que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU está celebrando una reunión regular sobre Ucrania, iniciada por los países occidentales.

Es posible que los patrocinadores extranjeros de Kyiv planteen el tema del bombardeo de la colonia y existe la posibilidad de que intenten culpar ... a Rusia por esto. Los medios de comunicación ucranianos ya están creando el terreno de información para esto. Los medios de comunicación controlados por Kyiv incluso encontraron una explicación de antemano por el hecho de que el centro de detención preventiva fue atacado con misiles estadounidenses. Según ellos, el ejército ruso usó "HIMARS MLRS capturados" para atacar la colonia en Yelenovka.

*una organización extremista prohibida en la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Antes de las conversaciones con Lavrov, Blinken dijo que no hablaría de Ucrania con Lavrov, sino sólo del intercambio de Bout por Whelan y de la situación de los cereales. Pero tras la conversación, él mismo soltó que había advertido a Lavrov de que Estados Unidos impondría sanciones a Rusia si se anexionaba nuevos territorios.
Dado que EE.UU. ya ha impuesto casi todas las sanciones significativas, es seguro que se anexione.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

El 81% de los ucranianos apoyaría la adhesión a la UE en un referéndum, y el 71% - la adhesión a la OTAN - encuesta


----------



## Harman (29 Jul 2022)

Macedonia del Norte ha entregado a Ucrania los tanques T-72 que en su día le donó Rusia como ayuda fraternal contra los albaneses.

Ahora que tienes tu atención, aquí tienes cómo la comprobación de hechos supera a la zrada.

El portal serbio RTS publicó en la mañana del 29 de julio una nota en la que se describe cómo Macedonia del Norte está entregando tanques T-72 a Ucrania. "El ejército macedonio tiene 31 vehículos de este tipo en servicio. Estos tanques fueron suministrados por Rusia a las autoridades de Skopje en el año 2000 durante el levantamiento del Ejército Popular de Liberación Ali Ahmeti", escribieron los serbios. La agencia rusa Interfax llamó la atención sobre esta noticia, reproduciendo la información sin comprobarla.

Después de Interfax, la información de la RTS serbia fue reproducida por los medios de comunicación ucranianos que, a pesar de todos los acontecimientos de los últimos cinco meses, siguen vigilando de cerca los medios de comunicación rusos en busca de noticias. Y ahora UNIAN escribe sobre el regalo ruso a los ucranianos.

En realidad, por supuesto, fue algo diferente: no fue un regalo, sino una venta, y no por parte de Rusia, sino de Ucrania. En 1999, incluso antes de que comenzara el levantamiento albanés, Ucrania y lo que entonces era simplemente Macedonia firmaron un contrato para suministrar equipo militar de las reservas soviéticas, señala RBC. Las entregas, por supuesto, fueron retrasadas por Kiev. Un lote de 31 vehículos de combate T-72A de fabricación soviética no llegó a Skopje hasta 2001. "Este es el último lote de tanques a Macedonia, que se llevó a cabo de acuerdo con un tratado celebrado entre Ucrania y Macedonia en 1999. Nosotros, como parte del tratado con Macedonia, asumimos ciertas obligaciones y, como socio previsible y fiable, debíamos cumplirlas", dijo en 2001 el entonces Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Anatoly Zlenko.

En 2022 se cerró el círculo y el T-72A regresó.

En relación con esta historia, nos gustaría llamar la atención sobre varios puntos. En primer lugar: los monitores ucranianos siguen tan de cerca a sus homólogos rusos como antes, cuando los medios de comunicación ucranianos seguían generalmente el camino de los gigantes mediáticos rusos. La historia de que Ucrania ha recibido un "regalo ruso" no nació en las profundidades de la CIPSO, sino en la infografía rusa. En segundo lugar, por supuesto, es interesante observar el tono de las noticias que salen del país: si para los serbios el traslado de tanques "rusos" a Ucrania parece una razón más para reprochar a su vecino del sur, que traicionó la hermandad eslava y se unió a la OTAN, en los medios y blogs ucranianos la misma historia se convierte en otra ocasión para burlarse de Rusia.

Por cierto, ¿de dónde proceden los rumores sobre el traslado de tanques rusos al norte de Macedonia en 2000? Es difícil imaginarlo ahora, pero sus raíces están en la antaño "hermandad" entre Moscú y Kiev. En el año 2000, el British Times publicó un artículo sobre el suministro de armas a Macedonia, escrito por Michael Evans, en el que afirmaba que tanto Rusia como Ucrania estaban suministrando armas a la zona de conflicto. "El principal proveedor de armas es Ucrania. Pero, por supuesto, también están entrando armas rusas. No hay duda de que el gobierno está detrás de esto. Por cierto, estas armas se suministran sobre bases absolutamente legales, estas operaciones no pueden calificarse de ilegales", dijo el autor del artículo al entonces agente no mediático Radio Liberty.









Ватфор | Автострадный think tank


Автострадный think tank, Центр политической наркологии. Пишем о политике и международной безопасности, а иногда - о чем угодно. Только авторские материалы. ▪️ Большой ватный чат: @watfor




t.me


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Excelente post.....Bélgica parece que puede ser la primera en caer.
> 
> Puedes poner España?



Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## alfonbass (29 Jul 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Vale que los ricos van ganando, pero no vivimos en un sistema capitalista o liberal puro, más bien en un sistema mixto, como se decía cuando iba al colegio.
> Todo es cuestión de equilibrio y está claro que lo hay en cierta medida, porque si por ellos fuera, los de abajo estaríamos encadenados remando en una galera literalmente. A lo mejor es menos productivo, pero les daría aún más gustirrinin. No todo se mueve por el beneficio económico, también importa el odio de clase, también mola poner los pies encima de la mesa.
> Y como hay cierto equilibrio, las clases populares y bajas, deberían ser capaces de organizarse para defender sus propios intereses y así conseguir desplazar el equilibrio en la dirección que les conviene.
> 
> ...



Joder, qué pesadilla el colectivismo absurdo...madre mia....


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Esto es importante, las fuerzas rusas se estan yendo del área de Izyum/Lugansk hacia Jersón.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no puede ganar esta INVASION , o será la primera de muchas. Si hay que tirar de nuclear, recortar el consumo de gas, o andar con forro polar en invierno se hace. Pero no puede ganar.
> 
> Hay que dar a Ucrania todo lo que necesiten para parar al hijoPutin ahora.



Vete a pegar tiros ostias ayuda a Ucrania desde el terreno no desde un teclado soltando gilipolleces, joder con los salvadores del mundo libre.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Jul 2022)

Creen le quedan "dos telediarios" a este periodista? o simplemente es el principio del fin del payaso?

*El presentador de Sky News, Cory Bernardi, dice que 'todo lo que se nos dice' sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania debe tomarse 'con una gran dosis de sal'.

“Creo que el presidente de Ucrania no es todo lo que los medios occidentales le presentan”, dijo Bernardi. *


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los periódicos actuales son mero recogenotas de lo que les dicen sus castuzos locales y las autoridades de Bruselas.
> 0 independencia
> 0 investigación
> 0 critica



*Mensaje mío 30 junio 2022*


> La prensa no, *AP* es la que *redacta 8 de cada 10 noticias* que *aparecen *en *España y *el resto de la *UE*.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Vete a pegar tiros ostias ayuda a Ucrania desde el terreno no desde un teclado soltando gilipolleces, joder con los salvadores del mundo libre.



Joerrr chacho te veo algo alterao...algun problemilla???


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.
> 
> Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.
> 
> Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Un breve recordatorio para los no iniciados: Wall Street está en Nueva York. Algo sabrá este hombre si tiene contactos con el medio financiero.



De hecho, es una 'tradición'. para ser alcalde de Nueva York se necesita la aceptación de wall street.
Osease: es un vocero autorizado.


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Si los Rusos les hacen esos a sus "hermanos" al resto no me lo quiero ni imaginar. Vaya gentuza.







es el referente de los COVIDIANOS/OTANEROS de 28-29 julio


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

*Duchas frías en Hannover, la primera ciudad alemana que corta el gas para ahorrar ante la crisis con Rusia*

La ciudad alemana de Hannover apagó la calefacción y cambió a duchas frías en todos los edificios públicos debido a la crisis del gas en Rusia.

Es la primera gran ciudad en cerrar el suministro de agua caliente después de que Rusia redujera drásticamente el envío de gas a Alemania.

A los alemanes se les ha dicho que se preparen para una serie de medidas drásticas de reducción de gas y cargos adicionales en sus facturas de energía.

Y la Unión Europea ha acordado reducir la demanda de gas ruso este invierno en un 15%.

En un intento por ahorrar energía, la ciudad de Hannover, en el norte de Alemania, decidió que ya no habrá agua caliente disponible para lavarse las manos en los edificios públicos o en las duchas de piscinas, pabellones deportivos y gimnasios.

También se apagarán las fuentes públicas para ahorrar energía y no habrá luces nocturnas en los principales edificios, como el ayuntamiento y los museos.

El alcalde de la ciudad, Belit Onay, dijo que el objetivo es reducir el consumo de energía de la ciudad en un 15% en respuesta a una "escasez inminente de gas", que representa un desafío importante para las grandes ciudades.

Las reglas también se aplican a la calefacción.

Los edificios públicos no tendrán calefacción desde abril hasta finales de septiembre de cada año, con temperaturas ambiente limitadas a un máximo de 20 °C durante el resto del año, salvo algunas excepciones.

La ciudad también prohibirá los aires acondicionados, calentadores y radiadores portátiles.

https://www.bbc.com/mundo/noticias-i...l-62341215.amp


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuantas molestias se toman por mandar a algioen a un país al que no reconocen. Eso sí, mandan a una momia a dos minutos de caducar por si acaso. Lo mismo la sacrifican.











The ‘eccentric, bigoted’ Pelosi does not care about others’ thoughts, but Biden is the key in the 82-year-old’s planned Taiwan trip - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Pues la momia quiere compañía y ha animado a unos pocos para viajar en compañía. Mientras Xi si que se pone al teléfono con los americanos pero eleva la voz, Blinken dice que es decisión de Pelosi y los chinos dicen que ni de coña. De momento los chinos se preparan:

*El sábado* se llevarán a cabo *simulacros con fuego real en aguas cercanas a Pingtan *en Fuzhou, provincia de Fujian, este de China, anunciaron el viernes las autoridades de Pingtan. *Pingtan está a solo 125 kilómetros de la isla de Taiwán.*

“*El viaje de Pelosi no sería posible sin la ayuda de la autoridad administrativa”*, dijo Lü, y señaló que *el intento de la Casa Blanca de tratar de separar a la administración de Biden de Pelosi era pura “tontería*”.

Pelosi está en la línea de sucesión presidencial, por lo que la administración cuida más su seguridad cuando viaja al extranjero, dijo la Casa Blanca el martes, según CNN. 

*Pelosi también invitó a varios legisladores de alto nivel a unirse a ella en el viaje,* incluido el presidente del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores de la Cámara de Representantes, Gregory Meeks, y el presidente del Comité de Asuntos de Veteranos, Mark Takano, informó NBC News el viernes. 

No sé hasta donde quieren llegar tensando la cuerda.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrr chacho te veo algo alterao...algun problemilla???



Problema ninguno, lo tienes tu que se te ve con ganas de marcha pero no tienes los cojones suficientes para ir a luchar.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, según grupo de Telegram pro ruso, ayer o antes de ayer aterrizó un avión lleno de Drones iranís en Moscú, y que deberían ir al frente inmediatamente.

Asimismo, que Rusia había llegado a un acuerdo con Turquía para fabricar el Bayraktar en Rusia.

Lo primero lo veo posible, y mala noticia, puesto que una de las deficiencias rusas evidentes es estar bastante cegados, y con ayuda de drones pueden mejorar.

Lo segundo me cuesta creerlo, por mucho que Turquía juegue a dos o tres bandas.


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tendrán que cambiar la noticia, porque…
> 
> _Máximo diplomático de Ucrania: “Rusia ha cometido otro crimen de guerra petrificante al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la ocupada Olenivka donde tenía prisioneros de guerra ucranianos”.
> _
> ...





- Fox News


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

El BUFÓN SIN GRACIA de @uberales ha vuelto de nuevo al hilo, después de tres meses , las demás cuentas las quemáis demasiado rápido.


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Inflación en España 10,8%, vrotalllll...*



La oficial del Bobierno, la REAL 15-20% y según que productos(básicos) más del 30%


----------



## delhierro (29 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Movimientos rusos en Kherson, fuente Strelkov. Geolocalización: 46º.760167 N; 33º.432473 E



Son tropas de primera linea, eso son BMP-4 creo. Al menos lo parecen por la torreta.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

Campañita para cargarse el canal de Graham Phillips de alguien que informa desde el sofá de casa.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una fuente de calor que funciona a unos 550ºC (de ahí su pobre rendimiento en relación a una de carbón, a 1200ºC) Que el agua esté a 15ºC o a 25ºC sólo supone aumentar un poco el flujo de agua para evacuar el calor. Y problemas de flujo de agua en los ríos franceses es complicado, el gran tesoro de Francia son sus ríos caudalosos y numerosos. Si España tuviese la mitad de recursos hídricos que Francia, media Europa hablaría español.
> 
> El agua que sale del circuito de refrigeración hay que enfriarla porque si no te cargas la fauna de los ríos por desoxigenación del agua. En las centrales al lado de ríos se usan las Torres de Refrigeración, evaporando parte del agua enfrías el resto y la vuelcas al río. En las centrales al lado del mar te ahorras las Torres y usas el agua de mar para refrigerar, buena idea salvo que vivas en un entorno de frecuentes terremotos/maremotos (Fukushima)
> 
> ...



Mmm.... me haces pensar y eso es malo para mi por la calor que hace. Necesito refrigerar mi cabezota.

Creo que todas las centrales nucleares tienen un circuito primario, agua pura, que calienta un circuito secundario, agua pura también, que es el que realiza el trabajo, el secundario alimenta las turbinas de generación debiendo condensarse toda el agua a su estado liquido para volver a inicia el ciclo, para enfriar el circuito secundario y ayudar a pasar a fase liquida todo el vapor se utiliza un tercer circuito que generalmente esta alimentado por agua de rio o mar.

Resumiendo, hay tres circuitos, pero el segundo necesita una refrigeración que le haga llegar a unos 90ºC para trabajar, la temperatura del rio, circuito terciario, puede influir en su funcionamiento ya que necesita más o más grandes intercambiadores de calor y torres refrigerantes, tanto para refrigerar el secundario como para que el vertido de terciario no sobrepase ciertos limites.

En catalán las leyendas de la imagen pero se entienden.






El SuperPhenix francés usaba sodio liquido en su circuito primario eso hacia muy complicado su uso debido a la agresividad química que tiene. La tecnología podía ser muy propensa a fallos técnicos.







Después de eso o pongo al aire acondicionado o me tomo 2 birras para refrigerarme, no se que me saldrá más barato


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Problema ninguno, lo tienes tu que se te ve con ganas de marcha pero no tienes los cojones suficientes para ir a luchar.



Joder,bastante tengo con luchar a diario para sobrevivir a Falconeti y a toda su banda.......que quieres mas joio????que acabo rendio del to...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Jul 2022)

Realmente se puede hacer parodia de este estilo de cualquier país del planeta Tierra, excepto del Glorioso Reino Unido.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

*Atención, atención: Este mensaje no es un simulacro. Repito , este mensaje no es un simulacro*





Opinión
Matthew Lynn 

*La industria alemana se ha desmoronado*

**El mes pasado, el país registró que las importaciones superaron a las exportaciones, lo que no ocurría desde 1991

* Alemania es casi exclusivamente una economía basada en la exportación. Hasta hace poco acumulaba superávits del 8 o 9 por ciento del PIB, o 20.000 millones de euros al mes, los mayores del mundo. 

* Va a suponer un enorme déficit para la zona euro. De todos los países de la zona, Alemania era el único país con un gran superávit. 

* Ahora tiene una mezcla muy italiana o griega de 8 puntos de inflación, una moneda que se desmorona y un creciente déficit comercial. Muchos otros países están acostumbrados a ello, pero para los alemanes será un shock. *


Matthew Lynn 
27/07/2022 - 10:44 

La industria alemana se ha desmoronado (eleconomista.es)


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Y esto, es un fake?
> 
> https://avia.pro/sites/default/files/images/cont/090_2.mp4
> 
> ...



Ya se posteo ayer.


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y la caverna mediática poniendo el grito en el cielo por el impuesto que les ha puesto el Gobierno. Que es una mierda, todo sea dicho.



Esos beneficios derivan de todas las COMISIONES que ROBAN al cliente, en todos los bancos es igual.


----------



## Salamandra (29 Jul 2022)

Corte británica falla a favor del golpista Guaidó en litigio por oro | HISPANTV


La Corte Suprema del Reino Unido emite un fallo a favor de Guaidó en el caso del oro venezolano y rechaza el pedido de Maduro para tener acceso a dichas reservas.




www.hispantv.com





La Corte Suprema del Reino Unido emite un fallo a favor de Guaidó en el caso del oro venezolano y rechaza el pedido de Maduro para tener acceso a dichas reservas. 


Este viernes, la jueza Sara Cockerill del Tribunal Superior de *Londres ha fallado a favor de la junta del BCV designada por Guaidó en el caso del oro de Venezuela.*

De hecho, ha prohibido acceso al Gobierno de Maduro, a más de 1000 millones de dólares en reservas de oro venezolanas, que están almacenadas en las bóvedas subterráneas del Banco de Inglaterra.

*No obstante*, Cockerill *no ha autorizado al equipo opositor acceder a las reservas; de hecho, este caso debe determinarse en otra audiencia.*

En fin, ni se esconden...¿todavía pensamos que los europeos tenemos alguna superioridad moral?.


----------



## Satori (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mmm.... me haces pensar y eso es malo para mi por la calor que hace. Necesito refrigerar mi cabezota.
> 
> Creo que todas las centrales nucleares tienen un circuito primario, agua pura, que calienta un circuito secundario, agua pura también, que es el que realiza el trabajo, el secundario alimenta las turbinas de generación debiendo condensarse toda el agua a su estado liquido para volver a inicia el ciclo, para enfriar el circuito secundario y ayudar a pasar a fase liquida todo el vapor se utiliza un tercer circuito que generalmente esta alimentado por agua de rio o mar.
> 
> ...



Uno de los mejores directores de programas de plantas nucleares del mundo fue el almirante estadounidense Hyman Rickover, una leyenda en lo suyo de lograr poner en servicio submarinos de propulsión nuclear sin accidentes reseñables durante una pila de años, decía algo así como que en teoría una planta nuclear es muy sencilla, pero que su implantación práctica era una pesadilla sin fin.









Hyman Rickover - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








*Hyman Rickover* (Maków Mazowiecki, antes Rusia actualmente Polonia, 27 de enero de 1900 - 8 de julio de 1986). Fue almirante de la marina de los Estados Unidos y es considerado como el creador de la marina de guerra nuclear.
*Biografía[editar]*
En 1905, a la edad de seis años emigró con sus padres a los Estados Unidos fijando su residencia en Chicago (Illinois). En 1918 Hyman se inscribió en la Academia Naval y en 1922 alcanzó el grado de alférez.
Después de servir a bordo del destructor _USS La Vallette_ y del acorazado _USS Nevada_, Hyman ingresó en la Universidad de Columbia donde estudia ingeniería eléctrica. De 1929 a 1933 sirve a bordo de submarinos de la clase _S-9_ y _S-48_. En junio de 1937 asume el mando del _USS Finch._
Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial sirvió como jefe de la oficina de la sección eléctrica y más adelante como oficial en jefe de reparaciones de la base naval de Okinawa. En 1946 fue asignado al laboratorio de la Comisión de la energía atómica en Oak Ridge, Tennesse, y a principios de 1949 a la división de desarrollo de reactores nucleares para la flota norteamericana.
Rickover recibió en dos ocasiones la Medalla de Oro del Congreso por los servicios prestados a la nación. En el año 1980 el presidente Jimmy Carter le concedió la Medalla Presidencial de la Libertad, el honor no militar más alto de la nación por su contribución a la paz en el mundo.
En 1976 publicó el "Informe Rickover", después de llevar a cabo una investigación desde 1969 sobre las posibles causas del Hundimiento del Maine, en el que deja claro que el hundimiento de este fue por causas internas y no a consecuencia de una mina lanzada por los españoles.
Hyman Rickover se retiró de la marina de guerra de Estados Unidos el 31 de enero de 1982 dejando a sus espaldas 63 años de servicio a su país. Su nombre es recordado en el submarino de ataque (SSN 709) _USS Hyman G. Rickover_.
Parte del legado de Rickover es el logro de cero accidentes de reactor de la Armada de Estados Unidos, definido como la fuga sin control de productos de la fisión posterior a un daño del núcleo de un reactor.1
Murió el 8 de julio de 1986 y sus restos fueron depositados en el Cementerio de Arlington


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

El problema en occidente es que los políticos y poderes estatales están en los bolsillos oligarquías,
por lo que el pueblo no tiene representación en cualquiera de los dos casos.

Hay que derrotar a la oligarquía y reformar los sistemas para que el pueblo tenga voz y voto. 
Eso es lo que se supone- y se ha 'olvidado'- que es la "democracia".


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Realmente se puede hacer parodia de este estilo de cualquier país del planeta Tierra, excepto del Glorioso Reino Unido.



Sale el libro "Lolita" de Nabokov que fue escrito en Ingles, en USA y sobre USA, cita textual de la wiki.









Vladimir Nabokov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




... Escribió sus primeros escritos en ruso, pero se hizo internacionalmente reconocido como un maestro de la novela por su obra escrita en inglés, especialmente por su novela _Lolita_ (1955), un retrato de la sociedad estadounidense a través de la metáfora del viaje, en cuya trama un hombre de mediana edad se enamora y sostiene una relación con una niña de doce años. ...

Me han estafado


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania atribuye a los mercenarios rusos de Wagner el ataque a la cárcel con 40 muertos.*
Los servicios de inteligencia de Ucrania responsabilizan a la milicia privada rusa Wagner del *ataque con misiles contra una cárcel de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk*, en la que murieron 40 ucranianos y otros 130 resultaron heridos. "Según la información disponible, el ataque fue llevado a cabo por mercenarios de la Wagner", comunicó la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, según informa el portal Ukrinform.

Previamente, el mando de las Fuerzas de Misiles y Artillería del Ejército ucraniano había negado asimismo a través de un comunicado que sus fuerzas lanzaran ataques con misiles y artillería en el área de Yelenovka, como habían asegurado fuentes de Moscú.


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Los mormones trabajan para mejorar como comuna no para superar al semejante como competición



El hilo de sectas está en otro sitio. Busquen en guardería.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

*Así ataca Rusia a los ucranianos escondidos en edificios residenciales*

Un video del ataque contra los miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, escondidos en un edificio residencial, se ha hecho viral en las redes sociales.









el OJO en


Contacto: https://t.me/ElOjoEn_FeedbackBot	Nuestro ojo enfoca a la actualidad.	También estamos en Twitter https://twitter.com/ElOjoEn	y YouTube https://www.youtube.com/c/elOJOen ¡Suscríbete!




t.me




*@elOJOen*


----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De hecho, es una 'tradición'. para ser alcalde de Nueva York se necesita la aceptación de wall street.
> Osease: es un vocero autorizado.



Y si no, no. Es lo que se llama la mejopr democracia que solo pueden comprar y utilizar los kakistókratas.


----------



## NPI (29 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Campañita para cargarse el canal de Graham Phillips de alguien que informa desde el sofá de casa.





Esta cuenta no será otro robot de Oryx/Osint


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jul 2022)

No la vi llegar al bar cuando vino por segunda vez. Yo estaba fumando en la cocina, ella se asomó sonriendo y de repente la vi como a una aparición.

Tampoco es que me sobresaltara. Una hora antes me había enviado varios wasaps avisando de que intentaría volver; se había quedado con ganas de estar conmigo; otras veces le ha pasado igual y algunas no ha podido. Yo casi lo había olvidado tras la conversación que acababa de mantener con mi amigo Gonzalo, el chico bipolar que por cierto lleva unos días un tanto trastornado; también esa había sido su segunda visita en el día pues fue el primero en llegar al bar, tanto que entró conmigo pues no había abierto aún la puerta cuando me pitó desde su coche.

- Kufisto -
- Hola, Gonzalo-
- Hola, ¿tienes boquillas?-
- Sí, pero pasa- dije por no aventurarme otra vez entre la nieve y el hielo de la acera cargado con las bolsas-

Abrí, encendí las luces y el aire acondicionado, saqué la bolsita de las boquillas y le di unas cuantas sin preguntarle nada de qué hacía por ahí a esas horas sin necesidad alguna, eso lo dejo para otros, además que Gonzalo suele ser buen madrugador, le gusta salir al campo, ver bandadas de pájaros volar, incluso águilas solitarias que le subyugan y graba con el móvil siempre que tiene la ocasión. Le dije que la cafetera estaba recién encendida y él respondió que no importaba, que acababa de tomar café en un bar del polígono. Con todo, se quedó allí conmigo, hablando tranquilamente de cualquier cosa mientras yo iba colocando todas las cosas como todos los días. Diez minutos más tarde le dije que si quería un café. Se lo puse descafeinado tal y como vengo haciendo desde hace algún tiempo. Él no se entera. Tampoco creo que si lo hiciera con otros se dieran cuenta. Pero con los otros no tengo ninguna razón para hacerlo. Con Gonzalo, sí.

Habló de adonde iba a ir y le advertí. Los caminos debían estar hechos cisco y en una mañana como la de hoy no era cosa de risa. Se fue poco después.

Cuando vino por segunda vez a eso de las dos de la tarde ya lo hizo de otra manera: nervioso, enfadado, hablando solo. Se fue a su rincón, junto a la salida de la barra, al lado de los servicios, y pidió otro café.

- Kufisto-
- ¿Qué?
- Dame dos sobres de azúcar. O tres, o cuatro...- Es diabético. Le di dos un poco preocupado. Pero le solté otro más al oírle decir que andaba de bajada y veía borroso. Había discutido con su padre. Estábamos solos en el bar-

Dijo que había salido corriendo de su casa (a la vuelta de la manzana) y ese esfuerzo le había provocado la bajada de azúcar. Habló mal de su padre, muy mal, y yo dejé que lo hiciera hasta que se calmó un poco. Sin darse cuenta vino hacia la barra. Le dejé estar mientras miraba sus maltrechos dedos de uñas desolladas jugando con un papel de fumar vacío al que miraba con fijeza. Entonces intenté hacerle ver que ni él era así ni su padre (al que no conozco) podía serlo.

- Gonzalo, tú eres un chico muy espiritual (adjetivo que detesto pero sé que él tiene por bueno a causa de sus malas lecturas) y no va contigo decir las cosas que estás diciendo de tu padre. Y de tu madre. No, espera un momento. Tú eres una buena persona, un tío honrado, sí, déjame hablar...uno que se vuelca con la gente, con toda la gente...Y eso es un error. Eso es un error porque luego todas esas frustraciones que te llevas con quienes no te escuchan las cobras en quienes te quieren, aunque tampoco ellos hagan mucho caso de lo que tú te empeñas en enseñarles. Entiende, Gonzalo, que llegado un punto nadie cambia, y que hacer por cambiarlos es perder el tiempo y, más todavía, condenarte y sufrir por ello. Hay que hablar a quien se le puede hablar, no a todos y en cualquier momento y lugar. Y aún entre quienes te importan hay que hacerlo con delicadeza y sólo en el caso en el que te requieran ¿Crees tú acaso que yo, llegado el momento, llegaré a mi madre y le diré, por ejemplo, que por nada del mundo se ponga la jodida vacuna? Ni por pienso. Todo lo más será que le diré que yo no me la pondré. Y antes me arrancaría con tenazas todos los dientes que permitir un daño irreparable a quien más me ha amado. ¿Y sabes por qué? ¡Porque no lo sé, porque no estoy seguro, porque quizá sea yo el equivocado y sea la inmensa mayoría quien tenga razón! ¡No lo sé, Gonzalo, joder, no lo sé! Yo no voy a ponérmela, tendrán que arrastrarme de los pelos, ¡pero soy yo, no tengo ni el derecho ni la fuerza para obligar a nadie a creer en mi, me cago en Dios!...Tú hablas de tu padre, bien, espera...Te controla el dinero de tu jubilación, tienes que mendigarle todos los días, te está cortando el grifo últimamente...de acuerdo, es jodido eso. Pero...¿qué coño haces tú jugando a la tragaperras? ¡Tú!...Nonono, espera un momento ¡que yo te veo aquí!...¡pues sí, me jode!...No es cosa mía pero me jode, hostia puta. ¿Qué hace un tío como tú jugando a esas mierdas? Si me dijeran otro, yo qué sé, el típico ser vacío de todo que no tiene más entretenimiento que perder dinero ante un armario con dibujos de tías en pelotas, diría, "bueno, quizá sea lo suyo" ¡Pero tú no! ¡Pero tú no, Gonzalo, coño! ¡Tú no eres así! ¡Tú estás lleno de otras cosas, de cosas buenas, de buenas intenciones! ¿Qué haces tú, tan sobrio, tan alejado de todo materialismo, tan frío ante el oro y de todo lo que brilla como el oro, qué haces tú dándole pienso a la Vaca Manchada que tanto odias, joder?...No hables así de tu padre, Gonzalo, me cago en Dios. Y si los psiquiatras te amenazan con ingresarte otra vez, si tus padres, con todo su dolor, no ven más opción que esa, ¡sé más listo que ellos, hazlo bien, cede, no quieras imponerte! No quieras imponerte, Gonzalo, porque si lo haces, si te empeñas, si a toda costa tratas de hacerles ver la orilla con tus ojos...acabarás estrellándote contra las rocas-


- ¡Coño!-
- Ya estoy aquí -dijo ella-

Pasó a la cocina, me abrazó y me besó.

- Venga -dije yo- vamos para afuera...-

Por esta vez dejó su sitio habitual (el mismo que el de Gonzalo) para venirse a la barra. El bar seguía tan vacío como casi toda la mañana. El guiso, la cruda idea del guiso que unas horas antes había bajado conmigo del coche entre la nieve y el hielo del amanecer, yacía ahora cocinado, entero y muertísimo sobre la cocina; y casi todas las pulgas de embutido que yo había hecho como todos los días esperaban muertas de risa a que su creador las quitara de en medio de la barra.

Fue hablando con ella hace algún tiempo, no demasiado, cuando por fin descubrí que la gente sólo habla de sí misma, que oyen no para escuchar sino para hablar de ellos mismos. Se lo dije una mañana mientras fumábamos en la puerta del bar, otra mañana en la que por fin había empezado el colegio de algunos de sus hijos:

- ¿Te das cuenta de que cuando uno dice algo el otro no escucha, que sólo espera que se calle para decir lo que él piensa sobre lo mismo, que no hay preguntas, que no hay interés por la posición del otro, que tan sólo se trata de una autoafirmación?

Ella me miró todavía más encoñada. Hay mujeres, mujeres muy vividas, no todas, claro; tampoco es tan difícil diferenciarlas, a las que le llega una edad en la que ven a alguien, a uno, que las rejuvenecen, que literalmente, sin razón alguna las vuelven locas. Sea quizá por haber pasado toda su vida entre manguis y malotes que la embarazaban a cuenta, las discusiones con los padres, con sus padres, con la odiosa madre, que encuentran a uno que no es demasiado gilipollas y al que ya parece importarle todo tres cojones, que es como si vieran la luz.

Me contó todas las cosas de la Navidad con sus hijos. Yo, gracias a ella, no dije ninguna. En otro tiempo no tan lejano la hubiese cortado para decirle las mías.

Habló, la hice hablar otra vez (sé que le gusta), de sus antiguas correrías, de cuando era mucho más joven que ahora, de cuando fue una bestia parda sin miedo a nada, sin apenas hijos, tan sólo las dos del primer padre, de cuando vivió al límite del hambre al dejarlo, de sus fuertes adicciones de aquellos años, de su lucha, de los molinos, vizcaínos y leones que tuvo que hacer frente.


- Tengo que irme, Kufisto-
- Claro-

Nos besamos. Ya en la puerta ella se volvió:

- Te hace falta a ti más amor que a mi-


Recogí las pulgas.


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Corte británica falla a favor del golpista Guaidó en litigio por oro | HISPANTV
> 
> 
> La Corte Suprema del Reino Unido emite un fallo a favor de Guaidó en el caso del oro venezolano y rechaza el pedido de Maduro para tener acceso a dichas reservas.
> ...



Hay que ser bastante retarded para pedir a unos piratas que te "cuiden" tu oro


----------



## Oso Polar (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> RP Donetsk reporta unas bajas propias en su milicia de unos 2.500 fallecidos y unos 10.000 heridos.
> RP Lugansk, que han tenido dura participación tanto en el repliegue de Jarkov (victorioso para Ucrania) como en la toma de Severo-Lisichansk (y siguen), habrán tenido otras tantas.
> 
> Así que solo en las milicias las bajas serían, cienes arriba cienes abajo, de unos 5.000 fallecidos y unos 20.000 heridos.
> ...



Al contrario las bajas rusas deben ser menores a las de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk en una proporción aproximada de 0.5 por cada baja de las milicias, esto debido al mejor entrenamiento, material bélico y de protección corporal y atención de heridos que puede brindar una fuerza armada organizada. Si la RPD y RPL han tenido unas 5K de fallecidos y 40k de heridos lo lógico sería que la FFAA Rusas tengan la mitad de esa proporción, es decir unas 2.5K de fallecidos y unos 20K de heridos en total 20-25K de bajas en el conflicto.


----------



## pgas (29 Jul 2022)

*Gazprom: el suministro de la turbina Nord Stream de Canadá a Alemania no cumple con el contrato*

29/jul/22

La entrega de una turbina para el gasoducto Nord Stream después de las reparaciones de Canadá a Alemania no cumple con el contrato, dijo Vitaly Markelov, subdirector de Gazprom.
“En este sentido, nos vemos obligados a prestar atención al hecho de que el suministro de un motor de turbina de gas de Canadá a Alemania no cumple con los términos del contrato”, dijo al aire de Rossiya-24.
Hasta la fecha, Gazprom no tiene un paquete completo de documentos que permitan el transporte y la reparación de motores para la turbina atascada en el camino a Rusia
Los socios acusan injustificadamente a Gazprom de reducir los suministros, debido al incumplimiento de las obligaciones de reparación de equipos.
Una vez que se resuelva el problema con las turbinas del Nord Stream, el gas se enviará a Europa a través del gasoducto en el mismo volumen.

*Actividades de Siemens *
Siemens ha eliminado no más de una cuarta parte de las fallas identificadas en las turbinas del gasoducto Nord Stream, dijo Markelov. Según él, Gazprom envió 10 cartas a la empresa, incluso hoy, y no recibió ninguna propuesta constructiva de reparación.
"Enviamos 10 cartas a Siemens, *Siemens eliminó no más de una cuarta parte de las fallas, *por lo demás, lamentablemente, no recibimos propuestas constructivas para restaurar la seguridad y confiabilidad de los motores de acuerdo con todos los requisitos de la legislación de la Federación de Rusia", dijo.
El subdirector de Gazprom señaló que los especialistas de Siemens tienen todas las oportunidades para realizar trabajos de servicio.
"Tenga en cuenta que Siemens no tiene restricciones en el acceso a los compresores Portovaya, hay todas las oportunidades para realizar todo el trabajo de servicio y esperamos la llegada de sus especialistas a la estación de compresores. Este estado de cosas nos preocupa cada vez más. Hoy hemos enviado otro llamamiento a Siemens y les hacemos un llamado para que resuelvan todos los problemas acumulados lo antes posible”, dijo.

******

*Vitaly Markelov, vicepresidente del Comité de Gestión de Gazprom: *
DEPARTAMENTO DE INFORMACION PJSC GAZPROM
29 de julio de 2022

Hasta la fecha, la estación compresora de Portovaya, por razones técnicas, no puede suministrar más de 33 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día al gasoducto Nord Stream. Sólo una de las seis unidades principales de bombeo de gas y una reserva caliente de la misma capacidad se encuentran en funcionamiento.
Esta situación está relacionada en gran medida con los motores Siemens con una capacidad de 52 MW cada uno. Son el equipo clave para las unidades compresoras de gas en la estación compresora de Portovoya.
Como ya se mencionó, el tiempo entre revisiones para motores Siemens es de 25 mil horas. Después de eso, se requiere una revisión obligatoria en la fábrica. Así consta expresamente en el programa de mantenimiento de turbinas de gas Trent 60 de la estación compresora de Portovaya.

Notamos que siempre nos preparamos para las reparaciones del motor con anticipación. Hay un calendario de reparaciones. Hay un fondo de motores de reemplazo que se someten a revisión por adelantado. Se ha firmado un contrato y hay que cumplirlo.
En diciembre del año pasado, el motor Siemens número 073 fue entregado a una fábrica en Canadá para su reparación. Esperábamos recuperarlo en mayo. Pero hasta ahora este motor no ha regresado a Rusia. Debido a las sanciones contra Rusia y sin el consentimiento de Gazprom, fue enviado desde Canadá no a Rusia, sino a Alemania.
En este sentido, nos vemos obligados a señalar que el suministro de un motor de turbina de gas de Canadá a Alemania no cumple con los términos del contrato. Si la entrega se realizó desde Canadá directamente a Rusia, como se suponía originalmente, entonces no tendríamos que evaluar el impacto de las sanciones de la UE y tener en cuenta los posibles riesgos asociados con el bloqueo y la detención del motor en el territorio de la UE. países.
Dado que el proveedor en virtud del contrato es la empresa inglesa Industrial Turbine Company Limited, se le aplican los requisitos de la ley inglesa y nos vemos obligados a evaluar las restricciones de sanciones impuestas por el Reino Unido.
Además, una vez más llamo su atención sobre el hecho de que el permiso otorgado por las autoridades canadienses no tiene en cuenta los términos del contrato actual y fue emitido a Siemens Energy Canada Limited, con quien no tenemos ninguna relación contractual.
Preocupaciones adicionales son el riesgo de violar los términos del permiso canadiense para suministrar el motor a Alemania y no a Rusia. Si Rusia es el punto de entrega final, entonces creemos que las autoridades canadienses pueden ver esto como una violación o elusión de sus condiciones y, sobre esta base, retirar el permiso emitido. Esto hará que sea imposible reparar posteriormente otros motores en Canadá.
Más lejos. A falta de aclaraciones oficiales de la Comisión Europea sobre la aplicación de sanciones, no está claro que la reparación y el transporte de dichos motores de turbina de gas no estén sujetos a restricciones de exportación debido a las sanciones, en particular las disposiciones del Reglamento de la UE 833/ 2014 (modificada) que establece que "se prohíbe el suministro, la transferencia, la venta y la exportación, directa o indirectamente, de motores de turbinas de gas, tecnologías y otros bienes especificados en las listas de sanciones a Rusia o para uso en Rusia."
Por lo tanto, para eliminar los riesgos descritos, se requieren aclaraciones oficiales y permisos de las autoridades de la UE y el Reino Unido, lo que permitiría la revisión y el mantenimiento de todos los motores utilizados en Portovaya CS.

Ayer recibimos materiales de la Oficina Federal Alemana de Economía y Control de Exportaciones. El destinatario del motor es Gazprom Transgaz St. Petersburg, pero como filial de PJSC Gazprom Neft. Este es un claro error: Gazprom Transgaz St. Petersburg es una subsidiaria de Gazprom.
Los documentos proporcionados por las autoridades alemanas no afectan de ninguna manera la posibilidad de reparación y mantenimiento por parte de Siemens Energy en relación con otros motores para el Portovaya CS bajo las sanciones actuales de la UE y el Reino Unido.
Al mismo tiempo, la revisión de dichos motores, así como la eliminación de los problemas técnicos identificados, son de vital importancia para restablecer el funcionamiento normal del Portovaya CS.
Desde abril, otro motor con el número 072 está listo para su envío a la planta de Siemens en Canadá.
Además, en junio y julio, los motores con los números 074 y 121 se quedaron sin vida útil de revisión, es decir, mil horas 25. Según ellos, Rostekhnadzor nos advirtió sobre la prohibición de operación después de alcanzar el tiempo de operación antes de la reparación. . En consecuencia, también deben someterse a reparaciones de fábrica. El momento de las revisiones del motor es fundamental para el funcionamiento de Portovaya CS y del gasoducto Nord Stream. Y esto es especialmente importante para el suministro de gas en el próximo período otoño-invierno.
En otras palabras, hoy no existe un paquete completo de documentos que permitan el transporte y reparación de motores.

El segundo bloque de problemas son los motores defectuosos con los números 075, 076 y 120. Su mantenimiento debe realizarse directamente con la participación de especialistas de Siemens. Para estos motores, se registraron 11 fallas de emergencia en mayo-junio. Ahora están en un estado de inactividad forzada.
La eliminación de restricciones, incluidas las ordenadas por Rostekhnadzor, solo está permitida cuando el fabricante, es decir, Siemens, elimina los fallos de funcionamiento para restablecer el funcionamiento seguro y fiable de los motores de la estación compresora de Portovaya de acuerdo con todos los requisitos aplicables de la legislación de la Federación Rusa. .
Hemos solicitado repetidamente a la oficina de representación rusa de Siemens en esta ocasión con envio de 10 correos electrónicos. Siemens no ha eliminado más de una cuarta parte de las fallas identificadas. Por lo demás, lamentablemente, no hemos recibido propuestas constructivas y suficientes para restaurar la seguridad y confiabilidad de estos motores de acuerdo con todos los requisitos aplicables de la legislación de la Federación Rusa.

Me gustaría llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que Siemens no tiene restricciones de acceso a la estación compresora de Portovaya y tiene todas las oportunidades para realizar trabajos de servicio. Esperamos la llegada de sus especialistas a la estación compresora.
Este estado de cosas nos preocupa cada vez más. Hoy enviamos otro llamamiento a Siemens y les hacemos un llamado para que resuelvan todos los problemas acumulados lo antes posible.
Así, resumiendo lo dicho, nos vemos obligados a afirmar que los socios europeos acusan a Gazprom de reducir irracionalmente el suministro de gas a Europa. Pero todo es exactamente lo contrario. Son ellos los que no cumplen con sus obligaciones, enfatizo, las obligaciones contractuales para el servicio de Portovaya CS. Les pedimos que resuelvan sus propios problemas lo antes posible, y luego la situación con el suministro de gas al mercado europeo se normalizará de inmediato.
Por cierto, pronto se publicará parte de nuestra correspondencia con los socios.

______________


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Peineto (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Atención, atención: Este mensaje no es un simulacro. Repito , este mensaje no es un simulacro*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139612
> ...



Un gran éxito atribuible por entero a la nomenklatura y al Presidium del Soviet Supremo de Berlin faro de la democracia , ejemplo de sevicio a l pueblo, fuente de independencia frente a presiones externas, ..., la madre que parió a toda la puta casta política europea. Nom se salva ni uno, es que ni uno...


----------



## Yomateix (29 Jul 2022)

En canal 13 acaban de decir "Está más caro que nunca tanto la gasolina como el irse de vacaciones" Me ha recordado.....salvo que seas Pedro Sánchez y viajes en el Falcón (pagado por todos por mucho que consuma) y te vayas de vacaciones a un palacete (también pagado por todos los Españoles) con lo que te pegas unas vacaciones de lujo sin costarte un céntimo.

Por cierto. Pongo algunas partes, este hombre es tonto. Se va a una guerra en que no pinta nada, está a punto de perder la pierda, pierde varias falanges, parte del muslo de una pierna, hígado y riñón dañados....y ya está pensando en volver a pegar tiros. Y como su contrato es hasta el final de la guerra y ya no está para combatir, podrían darle la patada sin llevarse un céntimo....y entonces seguro que volvería a España a exigir una ayuda por minusvalía. Pero luchan solos, no hay infinidad de mercenarios pagados por todos los Europeos (entre otros) Es irónico leerle donde estaban.....en un colegio como no. Luego Zelenski a decir que los Rusos atacan colegios porque quieren matar niños, no es que los usen para guardar armas y para atrincherarse esperando que no los ataquen y si lo hacen culparlos por atacar a "civiles" en colegios.


*Juan, tirador de elite, comandaba un batallón del Ejército ucraniano que fue alcanzado por artillería rusa*
El pasado 18 de julio *la artillería rusa alcanzó el batallón que comandaba un ex legionario español en la región de Jersón*. Dos de sus hombres murieron y él resultó herido de gravedad.

En declaraciones a LA RAZÓN, este tirador selecto español explica cómo fue el ataque. *“Estábamos en un colegio abandonado aguantando la posición al lado de un río. En la otra orilla estaban los rusos* y nuestra misión era impedir que cruzaran. Los bombardeos eran diarios; cuando trataban de avanzar, los disparábamos”.

Juan recuerda que ese día *había caído artillería dos veces “a unos 300 metros del colegio”**.* “No le hice mucho caso porque estaba protegido por el edificio, así que me puse a pensar qué iba a desayunar. La mala suerte fue que *el tercer pepinazo se coló por una de las ventanas*; impactó a unos 20 metros de mí. Lo vi todo a cámara lenta. Me rodeó una nube de humo rojo y negro y olía muchísimo a pólvora. Parecía que estaba en el infierno. *Miré la mano derecha y la tenía destrozada, también me faltaba media pierna derecha”.*

“He perdido varias falanges de tres dedos de la mano derecha, el pulgar entero y parte del muslo de la pierna derecha. Tengo tres costillas rotas, hígado y riñón dañados, el cuerpo lleno de agujeros de metralla donde me cabe una canica... Pero sigo vivo”.

Antes de la visita de Zelenski, este ex legionario del *Tercio Gran Capitán llevaba casi un mes contratado por el Ejército de **Ucrania** con el grado de teniente*.

*Le he dicho que tengo ganas de volver al frente y me ha respondido que me recupere, que me necesita vivo*. Aún me funciona el dedo para disparar”.

“*No sé qué pasará, mi contrato es hasta final de guerra. Me podrían licenciar o jubilar*, pero yo he visto a gente mutilada en el campo de batalla. Podría quedarme de instructor. Hasta que no salga del hospital no sabré nada”, explica a este periódico.


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

Sobre el 'intercambio de prisioneros' que alega Blinken para querer hablar con Lavrov:

Sacar a la palestra ese argumento indicaría un torpe gesto de desesperación de EEUU
para intentar forzar a los rusos a que atiendan sus demandas para hablar.

No creo que haya precedentes al respecto y la humillación correspondiente es histórica.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y como todos esperabamos....Ucrania acusando a Rusia de atacarse asi mismos, incluso a los hombres que tenían custodiando a esos presos xD Por supuesto, será la versión que se aceptará en Occidente. De querer matar a esos nazis lo hubiesen hecho en su día en lugar de permitirles rendirse y curar sus heridas. Seguro que los Rusos estaban muy interesados en sacarles información ¿Quien podría querer que esos nazis no declarasen las atrocidades cometidas o quien se las ordenó?
> 
> *Ucrania acusa a Rusia del ataque a una prisión en Donetsk donde han muerto 40 prisioneros de guerra*
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania ha acusado este viernes a Rusia de estar detrás de un ataque en territorio separatista prorruso que afectó a una cárcel con prisioneros de guerra, matando a más de 40 personas.
> "Rusia ha cometido otro horrible crimen de guerra al bombardear un centro penitenciario en la región ocupada de Olenivka, donde retenía a prisioneros de guerra ucranianos", ha dicho Dmytro Kouleba en Twitter. Moscú y los separatistas, que mencionaron al menos 40 muertos en el ataque, acusaron al ejército ucraniano de estar detrás del tiroteo.



¿Hay vídeo del fulano ese soltando esa mierda sin reírse?¿Habrá tomas falsas para la posteridad?


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el 'intercambio de prisioneros' que alega Blinken para querer hablar con Lavrov:
> 
> Sacar a la palestra ese argumento indicaría un torpe gesto de desesperación de EEUU
> para intentar forzar a los rusos a que atiendan sus demandas para hablar.
> ...




Lavrov dijo hoy a los periodistas que el asunto del canje de prisioneros
no tiene nada que ver con el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.

* "Les hemos pedido [a Estados Unidos] que especifiquen los temas que quieren discutir. 
Todavía no hemos recibido respuesta, pero obviamente ya han hablado de ello en los medios 
de comunicación. Si se tratara de un intercambio de personas detenidas en Rusia y EEUU 
ya ofrecimos nuestro comentario en nombre del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de que este
asunto se discutió hace más de un año en la reunión de Ginebra entre el presidente [ruso] 
Vladimir Putin y el presidente Joe Biden en junio de 2021. Allí, acordaron nombrar representantes
encargados de estos asuntos, y el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores no está entre ellos. Pero, 
no obstante, escucharé lo que tenga que decir".*
Lavrov says ready to listen to Blinken's opinion on prisoner exchange, grain export


----------



## arriondas (29 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1139648
> 
> Esta cuenta no será otro robot de Oryx/Osint



Eso tenlo por seguro. En Fort Meade deben estar currando por turnos.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Según los datos oficiales de la república popular de Donetsk, el número total de muertos en el ataque militar a la colonia penal de Yelenivka es de 40, con otros 130 heridos. La colonia de Yelenivka alberga a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. El ataque se llevó a cabo con HIMARS MLRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Sexta de Ferreras sa ha apresurado a echar la culpa a la Empresa Wagner, (segun fuentes ucranianas), hijos de puta.


----------



## Saturnin (29 Jul 2022)

*Klaus Ernst, jefe del Comité de Acción Climática y Energía del parlamento alemán, a**poya poner en funcionamiento el gasoducto Nord Stream 2.


*









German lawmaker supports putting Nord Stream 2 into operation


"In the overall scheme of things, it doesn’t really matter what pipeline delivers gas to Germany, whatever the gas is it’s still Russian," Head of the Bundestag’s Committee on Climate Action and Energy Klaus Ernst pointed out




tass.com


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Reentrada mañana sábado, cohete chino Larga Marcha 5. Última hora.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Klaus Ernst, jefe del Comité de Acción Climática y Energía del parlamento alemán, a**poya poner en funcionamiento el gasoducto Nord Stream 2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139684
> *
> ...



Están acojonaos y todavía no acabó julio....


----------



## Moderado (29 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 20% contando Crimea y parte del Donbas que era suyo desde 2014, pero bueno si te consuela haber ganado un 5% contra el país más pobre de Europa habiendo perdido lo mejor de tu ejército, bien por ti .



Los rusos se están cargando a cientos de soldados todos los días, los ukros han amasado un ejercito gigantesco en el Dombass, que solo sirven para jugar al tiro al pato ante un enemigo que los supera con creces en artillería, aviación y misiles.

Los rusos no quieren destruir Ucrania, si quisieran habrían llegado a Kiev en una semana; lo que quieren es destruir el ejercito que la OTAN ha entrenado y anexionarse partes del este del país.

Si lanzan todo lo que tienen tendrán que reconstruir todo lo tomado y la población actual que simpatiza con ellos los odiará a muerte. Mientras el frente siga activo en el Dombass los ukros seguirán mandando mas y mas soldados al matadero, cuando los rusos hayan terminado la faena apenas habrá resistencia en otras partes del país.

¿que es mejor?¿ir adelante a lo Rambo?¿o debilitar a tu enemigo en un lugar conveniente para facilitar el avance mas tarde?

La guerra no es el Call of duty, no todo el mundo se puede permitir ir a lo bestia destruyéndolo todo.


----------



## Saturnin (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Están acojonaos y todavía no acabó julio....



*Y que lo digas.*


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sale el libro "Lolita" de Nabokov que fue escrito en Ingles, en USA y sobre USA, cita textual de la wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nabokov además de reputado entomólogo escribió sus mejores obras en inglés (además de la archifamosa Lolita recomiendo un libro semiautobiográfico que se llama "pnim" tragicómico a más no poder)pero también tiene escritos en ruso de cuando vagaba por Europa huyendo de los soviets, pertenecía a una acomodada familia rusa, no obstante tiene un libro "curso de literatura rusa" que es una delicia y eso que no era muy de Dostoievski cosa que a mí me desagrada...


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



debe ser que no tenían farolas a mano, verdad escoria?


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> O:
> 
> "Vamos a ejecutar a todos los prisioneros ucranianos de esta prisión y luego vamos a decir que han muerto por un bombardeo ucraniano".
> 
> Plan sin fisuras.



Demostraste tu catadura moral cuando te alegraste de que no pagasen las pensiones a los niños de la guerra, con esto te acabas de cubrir de mierda, eres el mal absoluto, Espero que ardas en el infierno.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> He encontrado esta "noticia" en varios canales de Telegram rusos. He intentado confirmarla por otras fuentes pero no he podido.Lo pongo, pues si fuese cierto sería muy seria amenaza al petrodolar:
> 
> 
> "Para que esta escoria de nuestra tierra ya no exista”: el príncipe saudí prohibió a Biden la entrada al país.
> ...



Próxima invasión sana...


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> debe ser que no tenían farolas a mano, verdad escoria?



Joderrrr que sorpresa cabo chusquero,habian comentado por aqui que te habias alistado en el frente ruso-puitiniano y que te habian dado badana por un tubo y volvias en una bolsa de platico.....que alivio rata apestosa....


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr que sorpresa cabo chusquero,habian comentado por aqui que te habias alistado en el frente ruso-puitiniano y que te habian dado badana por un tubo y volvias en una bolsa de platico.....que alivio rata apestosa....



Yo te hacía a ti manejando un jimars de esos borrando huellas, escoria expósita


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En canal 13 acaban de decir "Está más caro que nunca tanto la gasolina como el irse de vacaciones" Me ha recordado.....salvo que seas Pedro Sánchez y viajes en el Falcón (pagado por todos por mucho que consuma) y te vayas de vacaciones a un palacete (también pagado por todos los Españoles) con lo que te pegas unas vacaciones de lujo sin costarte un céntimo.
> 
> Por cierto. Pongo algunas partes, este hombre es tonto. Se va a una guerra en que no pinta nada, está a punto de perder la pierda, pierde varias falanges, parte del muslo de una pierna, hígado y riñón dañados....y ya está pensando en volver a pegar tiros. Y como su contrato es hasta el final de la guerra y ya no está para combatir, podrían darle la patada sin llevarse un céntimo....y entonces seguro que volvería a España a exigir una ayuda por minusvalía. Pero luchan solos, no hay infinidad de mercenarios pagados por todos los Europeos (entre otros) Es irónico leerle donde estaban.....en un colegio como no. Luego Zelenski a decir que los Rusos atacan colegios porque quieren matar niños, no es que los usen para guardar armas y para atrincherarse esperando que no los ataquen y si lo hacen culparlos por atacar a "civiles" en colegios.
> 
> ...



Mejor que se hubiese muerto. Una paguita más a cargo del presupuesto público.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Demostraste tu catadura moral cuando te alegraste de que no pagasen las pensiones a los niños de la guerra, con esto te acabas de cubrir de mierda, eres el mal absoluto, Espero que ardas en el infierno.



*Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del chinito de MIELDA a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron....a tomal POLCULO....*


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En canal 13 acaban de decir "Está más caro que nunca tanto la gasolina como el irse de vacaciones" Me ha recordado.....salvo que seas Pedro Sánchez y viajes en el Falcón (pagado por todos por mucho que consuma) y te vayas de vacaciones a un palacete (también pagado por todos los Españoles) con lo que te pegas unas vacaciones de lujo sin costarte un céntimo.
> 
> Por cierto. Pongo algunas partes, este hombre es tonto. Se va a una guerra en que no pinta nada, está a punto de perder la pierda, pierde varias falanges, parte del muslo de una pierna, hígado y riñón dañados....y ya está pensando en volver a pegar tiros. Y como su contrato es hasta el final de la guerra y ya no está para combatir, podrían darle la patada sin llevarse un céntimo....y entonces seguro que volvería a España a exigir una ayuda por minusvalía. Pero luchan solos, no hay infinidad de mercenarios pagados por todos los Europeos (entre otros) Es irónico leerle donde estaban.....en un colegio como no. Luego Zelenski a decir que los Rusos atacan colegios porque quieren matar niños, no es que los usen para guardar armas y para atrincherarse esperando que no los ataquen y si lo hacen culparlos por atacar a "civiles" en colegios.
> 
> ...



osea que es verdad que se refugian en colegios,,,,,pa que tome nota el pájaro bobo de bot-arate rejón


----------



## amcxxl (29 Jul 2022)

Extracción de Zelensky en Yelenovka






Imágenes de la colonia en Yelenovka, donde 47 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos fueron asesinados por un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esta noche.
Según aclaró el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, también resultaron heridos 75 prisioneros de guerra más y 8 empleados de la colonia.
Continúa la limpieza de escombros y el conteo de víctimas.










GUR MOU y la destrucción de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenovka







*GUR MOU y la destrucción de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenovka*

1. Después de las rabietas de Denisova, que fue violada con una cuchara, los temas del intercambio de prisioneros fueron asumidos por la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, que prometió hacer menos público el proceso de negociaciones e intercambios.

2. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa participó directamente en garantizar el proceso de "extracción" (es decir, capitulación) de los restos del grupo AFU en Azovstal. Representantes de la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa manifestaron que se estaba realizando una "buena operación especial de liberación", tratando de explicar con ello la entrega de los remanentes del grupo Mariupol.

3. También durante las negociaciones sobre la "extracción", fue la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa la que eligió Yelenovka como el lugar de detención de los prisioneros de Azovstal, con lo que estuvieron de acuerdo nuestros negociadores (los heridos fueron llevados a Novoazovsk). Basurin lo confirmó hoy.

4. Es decir, el camino de los prisioneros de guerra desde Azovstal hasta la colonia Elenovka fue trazado por la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, que primero acordó los términos de la rendición y luego dónde se mantendrían los prisioneros de guerra. y qué garantías de detención da el DPR.

5. La Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa también recopila designaciones de objetivos para ataques y sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y otros departamentos. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa declara abiertamente que varios objetos en el territorio de la RPD fueron alcanzados sobre la base de la información recibida a través de los canales técnicos y de inteligencia de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa.

6. Más interesante. El 5 de junio, el canal Nezygar publicó una publicación Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. sobre posibles ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con armas occidentales, donde entre los objetivos en el número 2 estaba la colonia en Yelenovka.

_El segundo objetivo es un campo de prisioneros de guerra en el pueblo de Yelenovka, donde se encuentran los nazis de Azovstal y el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Los británicos quieren enmarcar el ataque del MLRS como un intento de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de ocultar la "ejecución y tortura de prisioneros, y luego exagerar el_

temnik de Bucha", se refirió Nezygar a las propuestas del Mi-6.
Mi-6 coordina más que de cerca (y esto es decirlo suavemente) las acciones de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa y una serie de otras estructuras ucranianas.

7. En junio-julio, comenzaron las entregas de MLRS pesados occidentales a Ucrania, luego de lo cual comenzaron a usarse utilizando datos de inteligencia de la OTAN, así como datos recopilados por la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa. Se dieron golpes, incluso en Yelenovka.

7 de junio ВСУ обстреляли пункт содержания пленных украинцев
10 de junio ВСУ обстреляли из «Града» Еленовку в ДНР
12 de juniohttps://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/14892965
2 de julio Украинские войска обстреляли Еленовку в ДНР
16 de julio https://iz.ru/1365865/2022-07-17/ukrainskie- boeviki-obstreliali-elenovku-v-dnr-iz-artillerii
23 de julio Украинские войска за 15 мин обстреляли Донецк и Еленовку

Y así sucesivamente. Los bombardeos se llevaron a cabo casi regularmente durante los meses de junio y julio. Se utilizaron artillería de cañón con un calibre de 122-152 mm, MLRS "Grad" y "Uragan".

8. El 29 de julio (el día después de la publicación del testimonio de uno de los nazis capturados sobre la participación del séquito de Zelensky en la emisión de órdenes criminales para matar civiles), los cohetes del MLRS occidental recién entregado llegan con mucha precisión a la misma Yelenovka, que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado bombardeando durante varios meses. El MOU GUR sabe dónde están los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. GUR MOU proporciona la designación de objetivos para huelgas y ataques terroristas. La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa está en estrecho contacto con el Mi-6, mientras que según Nezygar, el Mi-6 estaba considerando la opción de utilizar armas occidentales de alta precisión para destruir a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en la colonia Zelensky en principios de junio, mientras continuaba el bombardeo de Yelenovka.

9. Las amenazas de los nazis de "Azov" de encontrar y castigar a los autores del "asesinato de hermanos" ruido blanco ordinario: si están demasiado indignados, la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa los enterrará en algún lugar del bosque , y luego decir que se trata de "víctimas pacíficas del agresor ruso". Por lo tanto, harán algo de ruido y fingirán que se trata de una "cínica provocación rusa", aunque, por supuesto, saben perfectamente quién dejó entrar a sus hermanos en carne picada.

10. Queda por ver si Budanov y la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa actuaron solo como perpetradores de este acto terrorista, o si se le confió la organización de la eliminación de testigos incómodos que comenzaron a hablar demasiado.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Yo te hacía a ti manejando un jimars de esos borrando huellas, escoria expósita



Anda , muerete y hazlo pronto. El mundo será un poquito mejor.,,,,,chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Sexta de Ferreras sa ha apresurado a echar la culpa a la Empresa Wagner, (segun fuentes ucranianas), hijos de puta.



Ferreras ya es un muerto viviente.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Eáaaaaa ya llegó! Apareció la rata mongolica del chinito de MIELDA a ladrar como un puerco y soltar sus paridas y gilipolleces de viejo amargao tontorron....a tomal POLCULO....*



Aparte de para soltar insultos infantiles ¿el cerebro te da para no cagarte encima?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Los rusos se están cargando a cientos de soldados todos los días, los ukros han amasado un ejercito gigantesco en el Dombass, que solo sirven para jugar al tiro al pato ante un enemigo que los supera con creces en artillería, aviación y misiles.
> 
> Los rusos no quieren destruir Ucrania, si quisieran habrían llegado a Kiev en una semana; lo que quieren es destruir el ejercito que la OTAN ha entrenado y anexionarse partes del este del país.
> 
> ...



Que si que si, hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que solo han avanzado una decena de km en 3 meses y que ya no avanzan más por qué no pueden, acaso si fueran tan sobrados hubieran hecho la "parada técnica"?, Pues no, han parado porque se han quedado sin fuelle, ahora encima los arsenales los tienen que tener a mas de 80 km si no quieren que se los volatilicen y en breve a más de 300 km, ya han tenido que llevar un regimiento de las Kuriles, Kadirov dice que los chechenos se vuelven a casa que son necesarios allí, Moscú enviando reclutas con 5 días de adiestramiento, pero tú a lo tuyo los rusos no tienen bajas solo los ucranianos, sin embargo te pasas por el otro hilo y por cada página hay 3 o 4 carros o arsenales volados, aquí pasan las páginas y solo se ven las pajas mentales de los prorusos


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Próxima invasión sana...



Alguien predijo por aquí que Arabia Saudita sería invadida, pero no recuerdo quién.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jul 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Al contrario las bajas rusas deben ser menores a las de las Repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk en una proporción aproximada de 0.5 por cada baja de las milicias, esto debido al mejor entrenamiento, material bélico y de protección corporal y atención de heridos que puede brindar una fuerza armada organizada. Si la RPD y RPL han tenido unas 5K de fallecidos y 40k de heridos lo lógico sería que la FFAA Rusas tengan la mitad de esa proporción, es decir unas 2.5K de fallecidos y unos 20K de heridos en total 20-25K de bajas en el conflicto.



En las zonas donde actúan conjuntamente sí se podría dar esa relación.
Pero hay diversos escenarios donde las tropas rusas están ellos solos, sin milicias republicanas.
Y ahí cada baja es una baja "rusa" de la Federación.

En todo caso aunque las tropas rusas tengan una mucho mejor sanidad militar, y unos medios y doctrinas mejores para evacuar heridos, no quita que caigan heridos (=bajas)

En todo caso, de tus propias cifras:
Tropas republicanas: 5.000 fallecidos + 40.000 heridos = 45.000 bajas.
Tropas rusas, la mitad: 2.500 fallecidos + 20.000 heridos = 22.500 bajas.

Sumándolas: 45.000 + 22.500 = 67.500 bajas entre los "rusos"
No está tan lejos de las cifras americanas de 75.000 bajas (de hecho, sería el 90 % de la estimación americana).

Si admites, por tus propias informaciones, observaciones y cálculos, que el total de bajas puede estar entre 65.000 y 70.000, no puedes considerar que las 75.000 declaradas por USA sean precisamente una exageración o mera propaganda de guerra.

Y es lo que he venido manteniendo, que esa estimación me parece verosímil o plausible.
(obviamente tiene un claro sesgo, quizás de 5.000 o 10.000 bajas sobreestimadas, pero no se aleja significativamente de lo que debe ser cierto).
De hecho, MUCHÍSIMO más que esa propaganda que cada día nos cuelga el pingüino (supuestamente en base a datos del estado mayor ucraniano), donde ya van por 40.000 fallecidos.
Si se aproximase a la verdad los 40.000 fallecidos "rusos", el número total de bajas estaría entre las 150.000 y las 200.000. Y eso es falso de toda falsedad.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anda , muerete y hazlo pronto. El mundo será un poquito mejor.,,,,,chusquero de mierda.....



después de tí escoria infrahumana, que disfrutes de la toma de seversk y las que vendrán, muerto de hambre vendido a los piratas


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Ni siquiera los más mugrosos comunistas argentinos apoyan al genocida del hijoPutin. 

Ya hay que estar enfermo de la cabeza para defender una sola palabra que salga de la putrefacta boca del sucesor de Stalin este japuta.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que si que si, hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que solo han avanzado una decena de km en 3 meses y que ya no avanzan más por qué no pueden, acaso si fueran tan sobrados hubieran hecho la "parada técnica"?, Pues no, han parado porque se han quedado sin fuelle, ahora encima los arsenales los tienen que tener a mas de 80 km si no quieren que se los volatilicen y en breve a más de 300 km, ya han tenido que llevar un regimiento de las Kuriles, Kadirov dice que los chechenos se vuelven a casa que son necesarios allí, Moscú enviando reclutas con 5 días de adiestramiento, pero tú a lo tuyo los rusos no tienen bajas solo los ucranianos, sin embargo te pasas por el otro hilo y por cada página hay 3 o 4 carros o arsenales volados, aquí pasan las páginas y solo se ven las pajas mentales de los prorusos



que sí que sí que en severodonetsk salieron por patas ante la sólida defensa de los chads ukros, cuando entren en artemovks a ver que inventas payasín


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Nabokov además de reputado entomólogo escribió sus mejores obras en inglés (además de la archifamosa Lolita recomiendo un libro semiautobiográfico que se llama "pnim" tragicómico a más no poder)pero también tiene escritos en ruso de cuando vagaba por Europa huyendo de los soviets, pertenecía a una acomodada familia rusa, no obstante tiene un libro "curso de literatura rusa" que es una delicia y eso que no era muy de Dostoievski cosa que a mí me desagrada...



Según la wiki su padre fue asesinado por los monárquicos, no se si llego a ver a los soviets o ya estaba en Alemania donde su hermano fue enviado y murió en un campo de concentración por ser gay.

De Nabokov compre "Ada o el ardor", pero su lectura era muy densa, de "Lolita" la película que hizo de ella Kubrick esta muy bien y la describe.


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Aparte de para soltar insultos infantiles ¿el cerebro te da para no cagarte encima?



Para darte un repaso a ti en todo hasta durmiendo....chinito de MIELDA.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jul 2022)

Hudson818 dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una fuente de calor que funciona a unos 550ºC (de ahí su pobre rendimiento en relación a una de carbón, a 1200ºC) Que el agua esté a 15ºC o a 25ºC sólo supone aumentar un poco el flujo de agua para evacuar el calor. Y problemas de flujo de agua en los ríos franceses es complicado, el gran tesoro de Francia son sus ríos caudalosos y numerosos. Si España tuviese la mitad de recursos hídricos que Francia, media Europa hablaría español.
> 
> El agua que sale del circuito de refrigeración hay que enfriarla porque si no te cargas la fauna de los ríos por desoxigenación del agua. En las centrales al lado de ríos se usan las Torres de Refrigeración, evaporando parte del agua enfrías el resto y la vuelcas al río. En las centrales al lado del mar te ahorras las Torres y usas el agua de mar para refrigerar, buena idea salvo que vivas en un entorno de frecuentes terremotos/maremotos (Fukushima)
> 
> ...



Tras leer unos cuantos artículos y manual de EDF, darte toda la razón.

El problema no es por la refrigeración, es por el calentamiento del agua.
Si el agua del río está por encima de 28 grados la central no puede evacuar más agua caliente para no dañar la flora y fauna ( aunque se han habilitado excepciones).

Con temperaturas del aire superiores a 40 grados también se cierran reactores.


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El problema en occidente es que los políticos y poderes estatales están en los bolsillos oligarquías,*
> por lo que el pueblo no tiene representación en cualquiera de los dos casos.
> 
> Hay que derrotar a la oligarquía y reformar los sistemas para que el pueblo tenga voz y voto.
> Eso es lo que se supone- y se ha 'olvidado'- que es la "democracia".



Eso, en un sistema capitalista, va a pasar siempre. Manda el dinero y el que tiene el dinero se puede comprar lo que le de la gana, desde políticos hasta una banda nazis para mandarlos a la puerta del político que no se deje comprar.

Y eso no se cambia votando, hay que partirse la cara.


----------



## ignorante (29 Jul 2022)

Pego otro excelente artículo _"pro-ruso"_ infiltrado en la prensa occidental 

En serio, conviene no perder de vista que la comunidad internacional de verdad (el 85% de la población mundial que no viven en EEUU, Canada, Europa occidental, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y Japón), y que además ya controla el 50% del PIB mundial, son plenamente conscientes de la *hipocresía* de EEUU y sus vasallos (oséase, nosotros), que este artículo confiesa y ejemplifica abundantemente.

Y pensar que Suárez quiso integrar a España en el grupo de Países No Alineados, y mantenernos fuera de la OTAN... sí, España en 1978 era una nación soberana (como el 85% del mundo actual que no ha cedido al chantaje USA para destruir Ucrania y Rusia) y ahora somos un vasallo del imperialismo. Encima Sanchez se torna ahora en un _lameculos_ especialmente ávido, precisamente cuando el imperio se está viniendo abajo. Dios que libros de historia estamos escribiendo para las futuras generaciones... 

Edito: me hace gracia que el artículo menciona la "desinformación rusa" precisamente para referirse a lo que ellos mismos hacen en el resto de este artículo (en esencia afirmar que lo que dice Rusia es muy cierto). O sea, "_desinformacion rusa_" es el nuevo vocablo para indicar "_información de verdad, pero ¡psiiii! ¡que no te lo oigan! ¡yo no te lo he contado eh!_".


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*El nuevo orden mundial*

*Dos tercios de la humanidad viven en países que no respaldan enviar armas a Ucrania o sancionar a Rusia*






Estas mujeres de Lagos (Nigeria) simbolizan la voluntad de una nueva generación de africanos y ciudadanos del sur global de encontrar su camino fuera de la pugna entre las grandes potencias

AKINTUNDE AKINLEYE / EFE






Xavier Mas de Xaxàs

Barcelona
25/07/2022 06:00Actualizado a 25/07/2022 08:25

Los países del sur global, donde viven dos tercios de la humanidad, no apoyan a Ucrania. No, al menos, de manera expresa. La mayoría votaron a favor de las resoluciones de Naciones Unidas contra la invasión rusa y se solidarizaron con el pueblo ucraniano, pero casi ninguno estuvo a favor de las sanciones económicas o de suspender a Rusia del Consejo de Derechos Humanos.
Los argumentos morales que esgrimen Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea para ayudar a Ucrania tienen poco recorrido al sur del Ecuador y lo mismo sucede con los argumentos geopolíticos. La idea de que es una lucha de las democracias contra los autoritarismos se desmonta por sí sola cuando, por ejemplo, aparece el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, chocando puños con el príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí, Mohamed bin Salmán, en Yeda. El encuentro fue el pasado 15 de julio, tres años después de que, en plena campaña electoral, Biden dijera que Bin Salmán era un paria.






Biden busca rehacer las relaciones en una reunión con el príncipe saudí

Por encima de las valoraciones morales y personales están, sin embargo, las razones económicas. Estados Unidos necesita que Arabia Saudí aumente la producción de petróleo para que baje el precio del barril. China y Rusia, además, tienen un peso importante y creciente en Oriente Medio, África, el sudeste asiático y América Latina. China aporta infraestructuras y recursos financieros. Rusia, energía, alimentos y fertilizantes, además de seguridad en algunos de los países de estas regiones.

Luego entra en juego el doble rasero. “Estados Unidos invadió Irak en el 2003 con pretextos falsos”, recuerda el profesor Amitav Acharya de la Universidad Americana en Washington DC. “Fue una agresión sin provocación previa de Irak. ¿Cuántos países occidentales pusieron entonces sanciones a EE.UU?”, se preguntaba este especialista del sur global el pasado lunes en la sede del CIDOB.

La soberanía, la integridad territorial, es básica para los países del sur. Por eso condenan la invasión. Pero, a renglón seguido, hablan de las intervenciones de EE.UU. y sus aliados en Libia y Afganistán y ponen de relieve el doble rasero en dos importantes amigos de Estados Unidos: Israel coloniza Palestina y Marruecos no respeta el derecho a la autodeterminación del Sáhara.

“El sur global –añade Acharya- es amplio y diverso. Antes lo llamábamos Tercer Mundo. Cada país tiene su propia agenda, pero si algo los une es el recuerdo de la guerra fría, del poder coaccionador de Estados Unidos. Ser peones en conflictos que no controlan no les aporta ningún beneficio.”
“Los países asiáticos, africanos y latinoamericanos -explica Acharya- no ven a Rusia como una amenaza existencial. Lo mismo le sucede a la Unión Europea con China. Por eso la UE busca un diálogo con China que EE.UU. no acaba de entender, mientras que el sur global pide un entendimiento con Rusia”.

Macky Sal, presidente de Senegal y de la Unión Africana, se reunió el pasado 3 de junio con Vladímir Putin en Sochi, donde aseguró que “trabajamos por el diálogo y queremos la paz”. El presidente ruso le agradeció la visita y recordó la larga tradición diplomática de Rusia y la Unión Soviética en África.

La URSS defendió la descolonización de los pueblos africanos y tuvo un peso importante en muchos gobiernos y movimientos de izquierdas. La milicia del Congreso Nacional Africano, por ejemplo, se entrenaba en la Odessa soviética -hoy ucraniana- para derrocar al gobierno racista sudafricano. El Kremlin sostuvo una firme oposición al apartheid mucho antes que los países occidentales.

La URSS explotó el antiimperialismo durante la guerra fría, y lo mismo hace ahora Putin. La paradoja de que la invasión de Ucrania es un paso para recuperar el antiguo imperio soviético se disuelve en el ácido de la propaganda rusa. Los espacios de información del sur global, como demuestra un estudio de la Brookings Institution, sufren el bombardeo de la desinformación rusa.

El antiimperialismo, asimismo, sigue teniendo un peso importante en Asia, África y América Latina, donde los regímenes que se plegaban a Estados Unidos están en retroceso. China y Rusia, sin ser amigos, parecen aliados más solventes. Lo demuestran, al menos, en las votaciones en Naciones Unidas y otros organismos internacionales, donde no siempre tienen el respaldo de EE.UU.

La resolución que aprobó la Asamblea General de la ONU condenando la invasión rusa la apoyaron 28 de los 34 países de la Organización de Estados Americanos, pero solo uno -Bahamas- apoya las sanciones.


*El sur global cree que las sanciones Rusia son una herramienta a favor de la hegemonía de Estados Unidos*

Los países latinoamericanos -como muchos otros del sur global- no creen que las sanciones sean una herramienta a favor de la justicia, sino de la hegemonía de Estados Unidos. Cuba y Venezuela son dos ejemplos. Las sanciones contra ellos buscan un cambio de régimen que favorezca los intereses de Washington mientras causan un grave perjuicio a los cubanos y venezolanos de a pie.

Brasil y México, las dos principales economías latinoamericanas, también están más cerca de Moscú que de Washington en el conflicto de Ucrania.
Pocos días antes de la invasión, el presidente brasileño Jair Bolsonaro fue a Moscú a expresar su solidaridad con Putin. Semanas después, con las tropas rusas en suelo ucraniano, Lula da Silva, favorito para arrebatarle el cargo, afirmó que la guerra era culpa del presidente ucraniano Volodímir Zelenski. Los dos critican las sanciones porque afectan de manera desproporcionada a los países del sur.

Lo mismo piensa el presidente mexicano Andrés Manuel López Obrador. Afirma que México es neutral, pero se opone a las sanciones y critica a Estados Unidos y la UE por enviar armas a Ucrania. Cree que Washington emplearía mejor el dinero invirtiéndolo en México y América Central. Varios diputados de su partido, con apoyo también de otras fuerzas políticas, incluido el PRI, han formado un comité parlamentario de amistad mexicano-rusa.


*La guerra de Ucrania resucita el espíritu del movimiento de los países No Alineados*

La neutralidad de México, Brasil, Sudáfrica, Ghana, Nigeria, Egipto, India, Indonesia y otros países del sur global responde a agravios no resueltos de la historia. Los programas de ayudas al desarrollo de EE.UU. y la UE no han compensado todavía las décadas de sometimiento e indiferencia del Norte hacia el Sur.

Ucrania pone al descubierto este trato desigual y da alas a un nuevo orden multipolar, justo lo que reclaman China, Rusia y la mayoría del sur global.
Los países pequeños en población y economía también tienen una visión general del mundo. Poseen un poder físico, moral y político que el Norte, como puso de relieve Sukarno en 1955, aún no ha sabido valorar. El entonces presidente de Indonesia presidió ese año la primera reunión afroasiática de la guerra fría. Fue el germen del movimiento de los países No Alineados, que fructificó en Belgrado en 1961 bajo el liderazgo de la India, Egipto, Ghana y Yugoslavia.

Estos países -como los que ahora no se alinean del todo con Ucrania- no abogaban por la abstención o la neutralidad, sino por un mundo más horizontal y transcultural. Estaban más cerca de la URSS que de EE.UU. Buscaban la descolonización y la justicia económica.
El movimiento perdió su sentido después del triunfo de Estados Unidos en la guerra fría. Las democracias liberales solo volvieron a fijarse de verdad en el Sur a raíz de los atentados del 11 de septiembre del 2001 en Washington y Nueva York. Eran más una amenaza que una oportunidad.
Ucrania no ha resucitado a los No Alineados, pero el sustrato que los impulsó sigue vivo, la prueba de que el orden internacional, tal como lo hemos conocido desde el colapso de la URSS, toca a su fin.

No hay más que seguir la actividad de la Asamblea General de la ONU para darse cuenta. Aunque el Consejo de Seguridad se reúne casi cada semana para abordar la guerra en Ucrania, la Asamblea General se ha desinhibido. Los aliados de Kiyv temen que cualquier resolución que propongan hoy no tenga el apoyo de las anteriores. Correría el riesgo de no alcanzar la mayoría.

Como sostiene el profesor Acharya, la interdependencia económica acabará imponiéndose. Es el sentido común.

Pero, mientras tanto, el Sur se siente inseguro y se cubre las espaldas con quien más le protege. China y Rusia parecen ser más garantía que EE.UU.









Por qué el sur global no sigue la estela de EE.UU.


Los países del sur global, donde viven dos tercios de la humanidad, no apoyan a Ucrania




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## kelden (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el 'intercambio de prisioneros' que alega Blinken para querer hablar con Lavrov:
> 
> Sacar a la palestra ese argumento indicaría un torpe gesto de desesperación de EEUU
> para intentar forzar a los rusos a que atiendan sus demandas para hablar.
> ...




Blinken quiere hablar con Putin para que acabe con los ukros de una puta vez, que si esto se estira mucho va a ir todo occidente a la puta ruina, ellos incluidos ...


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Últimos avances ucranianos confirmados.


Ucrania parecen haber recuperado el control de Bohorodychne ya que ha habido combates en su norte, cerca de Pasika.


Áreas avanzadas ocupada al sur de Izyum se han reducido (encerradas en un círculo).


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni siquiera los más mugrosos comunistas argentinos apoyan al genocida del hijoPutin.
> 
> Ya hay que estar enfermo de la cabeza para defender una sola palabra que salga de la putrefacta boca del sucesor de Stalin este japuta.



Te lo dedico especialmente:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Alguien predijo por aquí que Arabia Saudita sería invadida, pero no recuerdo quién.



YOOOOOO, les tengo muchas ganas y es una historia vieja de Pedro Prieto.

EEUU va a invadir Arabia Saudí, ¡TOMA YA!.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Últimos avances ucranianos confirmados.
> 
> 
> Ucrania parecen haber recuperado el control de Bohorodychne ya que ha habido combates en su norte, cerca de Pasika.
> ...



los avances ukros son inversamente proporcionales al avance de la estulticia en tu cerebro jibarizado, mongolón


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Blinken quiere hablar con Putin para que acabe con los ukros de una puta vez, que si esto se estira mucho va a ir todo occidente a la puta ruina, ellos incluidos ...



De imaginación hasta te superas joio.......que crack....


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Según la wiki su padre fue asesinado por los monárquicos, no se si llego a ver a los soviets o ya estaba en Alemania donde su hermano fue enviado y murió en un campo de concentración por ser gay.
> 
> De Nabokov compre "Ada o el ardor", pero su lectura era muy densa, de "Lolita" la película que hizo de ella Kubrick esta muy bien y la describe.



Es un escritor complejo, pálido fuego es de difícil lectura también pero para mí es el escritor ruso (que no en lengua rusa) más importante desde chejov...con permiso de Pasternak


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

Joderrrrr han llegado de golpe todos los putinianos del foro....echan bilis por los ojos......buena señal de que no les van las cosas bien...como disfruto......


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Jul 2022)

Es una lástima que por culpa de los de siempre, los piratas asquerosos y sus felatrices como el pingüino gilipollenko, no podamos estar aquí hablando de literatura rusa en vez de hacerlo de guerras y regulaciones termostáticas...


----------



## rejon (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Es una lástima que por culpa de los de siempre, los piratas asquerosos y sus felatrices como el pingüino gilipollenko, no podamos estar aquí hablando de literatura rusa en vez de hacerlo de guerras y regulaciones termostáticas...



No te la des de culto que no cuela.....chusquero de mierda y si no abres un hilo nuevo...a vez quien te aguanta.....basura inmunda...


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YOOOOOO, les tengo muchas ganas y es una historia vieja de Pedro Prieto.
> 
> EEUU va a invadir Arabia Saudí, ¡TOMA YA!.



Mil disculpas.

Imperdonable olvido.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Jul 2022)

"La rutina es el flotador del solitario", pensaba al mear un árbol. El sol del sábado se iba de la misma forma que el del viernes, imaginé, y volví a pensar, y fue que me pareció que cuanto más débil está, mejor pinta al cielo.

Y cuidándome de pisar la tierra embarrada caminé escuchando mi música elegida por la máquina, y entonces dio con una que me trajo amargos recuerdos, tanto que al terminar hubiera deseado que volviera a empezar, pues a veces nos pasa que la tristeza por una alegría pasada se convierte en placentera, y es que uno jamás hace nada tan a disgusto sin que obtenga un cierto placer en ello: barro somos, y nadie más que nuestras manos nos moldean. Si hacemos lo que hacemos es porque otras muchas cosas nos gustan menos.

Vi a un padre caminar junto a su hijo que, con mucho cuidado y cara de cruz, por la mitad de un largo charco pedaleaba su pequeña bicicleta. Y fue cosa que me sorprendió la tranquilidad del padre, tanto que cuando me dieron sus espaldas yo no les di la mía, y mirando como se alejaban me maravillé de lo que acababa de ver. Y entonces recordé y comprendí porqué el padre es Superman para sus hijos cuando estos aún van con sus bicicletillas por mitad de un frío charco de lluvia primaveral.

Pasaron más canciones, algunas antes que otras, y vi más gente bajo las nubes bajas, y mientras me encontraba con algunos que reconocía a pesar del tiempo pasado, pensé que ellos también hacían lo mismo conmigo, y también pensé que ignorarnos no cambiaba nada, a veces creemos que cuando el sol se va también nosotros nos vamos, y cambiamos, y nos transformamos, pero no, es sólo una ilusión, nuestro rostro es el mismo cuando llega el ocaso, el mismo de hace diez años, y no es tan poca la luz como para hacernos los ciegos, sino es porque ciegos es como queremos estar cuando el sol se va y nos enseña sin que nosotros queramos.

Y cuando la guitarra de la Reina de Mayo volvió para cantarme su melodía, el sol se desnudó de las nubes, y entonces le di mi espalda a las sombras que llegaban y lo miré, y sentí que hacía mucho tiempo que no lo hacía, y viendo como se iba a lo lejos, poco a poco, pensé que era lo más hermoso del mundo, y cuando se fue y sólo quedó su luz que se iba, no supe por donde seguir mi camino, y entonces, cuando las nubes bajas de la noche empezaron a comerse mi pecho, metí las manos en los bolsillos y me fui a casa antes de que encontraran mi corazón.


----------



## Remequilox (29 Jul 2022)

Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis de porqué los ucranianos han metido el pepinazo con HIMARS contra sus propios prisioneros azovitas.

Sabido es que los azovitas, tanto los caídos en Azovstal, usados y abandonados a su suerte cual clínex con mocos, como para sus familias de la retaguardia y resto de miembros de la organización, no son precisamente los más fanáticos zelenskystas. Más bien supongo que lo sienten como un grandísimo traidor que les causó el casi exterminio.

Sabido es también que los operadores de los HIMARS no son soldados ucranianos (estos solo aportan defensa y cobertura, y servicios auxiliares), sino "expertos voluntarios de la Otan (=USA)", y que por tanto _de facto_, no están bajo la cuerda y orden jerárquico del ejército (Zaluzhny), sino bajo la influencia directa (que no mando) de la conocida como "Oficina Zelensky".

O sea, ya tenemos un avispero bastante agitado, de los residuos de un grupúsculo neonazi, que puestos a matar, tanto le da matar "rusos" (ucranianos del Donbas), como cualquier otro que pasase por ahí y fuese suficientemente culpable a su entender (judios, gitanos, traidores,....).
Zaluzhny y el alto estado mayor del ejército me parece que tampoco están muy por la labor de apoyar a su "comandante en jefe".

Así que quizás, tal vez, podría ser, informantes del ejército hayan podido señalar a los operadores de los HIMARS un posible objetivo donde iban a reunirse altos mandos rusos, o algo similar.
Los "voluntarios" toman los datos, y lanzan pepinazo contra ese objetivo, que "Oh, Casualidad!", resulta ser la prisión donde están buena parte de los milicianos azovitas caídos en Azovstal.

¿Quién traicionó y abandonó a su suerte al Batallón en Mariúpol? Zelensky
¿De quien depende en último nivel la responsabilidad de tirar pepinazos con los HIMARS? De la "Oficina Zelensky"

Puede que dentro de no mucho, "alguien" intente un magnicidio contra "el comediante".
De hecho, ya hace pocas fechas, hubo una importante purga en la cúpula de seguridad del estado (SBU y fiscalía general), dejando a Zelensky más desprotegido.


----------



## vettonio (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis de porqué los ucranianos han metido el pepinazo con HIMARS contra sus propios prisioneros azovitas.
> 
> (...)
> Puede que dentro de no mucho, "alguien" intente un magnicidio contra "el comediante".
> De hecho, ya hace pocas fechas, hubo una importante purga en la cúpula de seguridad del estado (SBU y fiscalía general), dejando a Zelensky más desprotegido.



_El día en que lo iban a matar, Santiago Nasar se levantó a las 5.30 de la mañana para esperar el buque en que llegaba el obispo. Había soñado que atravesaba un bosque de higuerones donde caía una llovizna tierna, y por un instante fue feliz en el sueño, pero al despertar se sintió por completo salpicado de cagada de pájaros. «Siempre soñaba con árboles», me dijo Plácida Linero, su madre, evocando 27 años después de los pormenores de aquel lunes ingrato.

Crónica de una muerte anunciada. Gabo._


----------



## lapetus (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis



Puede ser de todo:

Ucrania intentando hacer un agujero en el edificio para que escapen
Ucrania liquidando a los suyos para que no den información al enemigo
Ucrania liquidando a los elementos extremistas que puedan amenazar a Zelenski si se le ocurre pactar
Rusia ejecutando a prisioneros que ya no les sirven, o para evitarse mantenerlos
Rusia intentando crear división entre Azovitas y gobierno ucro en la retaguardia
Rusia pagando ojo por ojo por alguna matanza ucra de prisioneros rusos
Azovitas liquidando a los traidores que se han rendido
etc


----------



## mazuste (29 Jul 2022)

Lituania ha bloqueado el banco que se utiliza para los pagos y dirá que no puede pasar nada a Kaliningrado porque Rusia no puede pagar. Esto es muy gracioso.


Saturnin dijo:


> *Klaus Ernst, jefe del Comité de Acción Climática y Energía del parlamento alemán, a**poya poner en funcionamiento el gasoducto Nord Stream 2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139684
> *
> ...



La verdad es que se puede entender la declaración del Klaus Ernst, en cuanto a que no pertenece a la corriente dominante
de Alemania. El Klaus este, es el antiguo presidente de 'Die Linke', del ala de Oskar Lafontaine y Sahra Wagenknecht, 
que fueron marginados en favor del ala OTANista y woke del partido. Está ahí como jefe de ese comité sólo por experiencia
y algun otro mérito. Pero, en realidad, es clara oposición a la mayoría rusófoba en el Bundestag e incluso a la facción Linke.

Así que la información no es totalmente errónea, pero es engañosa.


----------



## Praktica (29 Jul 2022)

El 27 de julio de 2022, se estrenó la película de Marina Kim "Nazi Punishers". activad subtitulos
durara poco en el tutubo


----------



## Discordante (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis de porqué los ucranianos han metido el pepinazo con HIMARS contra sus propios prisioneros azovitas.
> 
> Sabido es que los azovitas, tanto los caídos en Azovstal, usados y abandonados a su suerte cual clínex con mocos, como para sus familias de la retaguardia y resto de miembros de la organización, no son precisamente los más fanáticos zelenskystas. Más bien supongo que lo sienten como un grandísimo traidor que les causó el casi exterminio.
> 
> ...



En el ataque han muerto 40 prisioneros... ¿Eso es un batallon de fanaticos que van a derrocar a Zelensky? ¿40 son "buena parte de los milicianos azovitas"?

No se lo tome a mal pero siga dandole al coco.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Puede ser de todo:
> 
> Ucrania intentando hacer un agujero en el edificio para que escapen
> Ucrania liquidando a los suyos para que no den información al enemigo
> ...



La mejor interpretación de unos hechos de por sí discutibles. Y si ya son discutibles los hechos, no digamos cuan fútiles son las posibles interpretaciones.

Aquí hay quienes se empeñan en seguir la guerra como el que pretende seguir un partido de fútbol que se juega en un campo cubierto de niebla, a través de la retransmisión radiofónica de un locutor tartamudo, que ni siquiera está en el campo sino que sigue el partido a su vez a través de un televisor sin sonido.

El partido:


----------



## crocodile (29 Jul 2022)

Se reportan nuevos bombardeos nazis hace una hora a la frontera rusa en la región de Bryansk.
Se desconoce si hay heridos.


----------



## pgas (29 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que se puede entender la declaración del Klaus Ernst, en cuanto a que no pertenece a la corriente dominante
> de Alemania. El Klaus este, es el antiguo presidente de 'Die Linke', del ala de Oskar Lafontaine y Sahra Wagenknecht,
> que fueron marginados en favor del ala OTANista y woke del partido. Está ahí como jefe de ese comité sólo por experiencia
> y algun otro mérito. Pero, en realidad, es clara oposición a la mayoría rusófoba en el Bundestag e incluso a la facción Linke.
> ...




el gambito de la turbina se estudiará en el G7


----------



## coscorron (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis de porqué los ucranianos han metido el pepinazo con HIMARS contra sus propios prisioneros azovitas.



A mi también y es muy sencilla ... Desde la vista de un satelite confundir una prisión militar improvisada con un cuartel es muy fácil. No tenían mejores objetivos y dispararón a su prisión sin tener confirmación de a que disparaban.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jul 2022)

Y franceses o belgas en África…por mucho que se intente tapar desde occidente.


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Puede ser de todo:
> 
> Ucrania intentando hacer un agujero en el edificio para que escapen
> Ucrania liquidando a los suyos para que no den información al enemigo
> ...



O que los rusos hayan ubicado un almacén o instalación militar al abrigo de la cárcel


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jul 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> O que los rusos hayan ubicado un almacén o instalación militar al abrigo de la cárcel



Podría ser, y el error de posición haya cometido la carnicería…podría ser…


----------



## Adriano II (29 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se me acaba de ocurrir una hipótesis de porqué los ucranianos han metido el pepinazo con HIMARS contra sus propios prisioneros azovitas.
> 
> Sabido es que los azovitas, tanto los caídos en Azovstal, usados y abandonados a su suerte cual clínex con mocos, como para sus familias de la retaguardia y resto de miembros de la organización, no son precisamente los más fanáticos zelenskystas. Más bien supongo que lo sienten como un grandísimo traidor que les causó el casi exterminio.
> 
> ...



La navaja de Occam = La explicación más sencilla

Algún "ciudadano de a píe" tenía cuentas pendientes con los Azov

Les ha pasado las coordenadas a los ucros diciendo que era un cuartel ruso

Los ucranianos que a estas alturas del partido no están para hacer muchas averiguaciones ni comprobaciones le han tirado con el HIMARS

Venganza cumplida se relame el anónimo ciudadano


----------



## Como El Agua (29 Jul 2022)

Pekin anuncia simulacros sorpresa con fuego real en la provincia de Fujian, la provincia China continental más cercana a Taiwán

Desde las 08.00 hasta las 21.00 horas, China también cierra las aguas costeras a solo 120 km de Taiwán.

Además, ya se ha realizado un traslado masivo de vehículos blindados a la provincia china de Fujian.


----------



## HDR (29 Jul 2022)

*El Gobierno limitará el aire acondicionado a 27 grados en transportes, centros de trabajo y comercios y la calefacción a 19*








El Gobierno limitará el aire acondicionado a 27 grados en transportes, centros de trabajo y comercios y la calefacción a 19


El decreto de medidas de ahorro energético que tiene previsto aprobar el próximo lunes el Gobierno extiende las normas de temperatura que ya se aplican en los organismos de la...




www.elmundo.es







JÓDETE PUTIN


----------



## amcxxl (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (29 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que sí que sí que en severodonetsk salieron por patas ante la sólida defensa de los chads ukros, cuando entren en artemovks a ver que inventas payasín



3 meses 3 pueblos de mierda, a los prorusos no os hace falta abuela.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mil disculpas.
> 
> Imperdonable olvido.



¿Que dice hombre? me alegro que recuerde el asunto, cuando vuele la trilita en ese infecto agujero no olvide que el viejo Torpedo lo está disfrutando.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 3 meses 3 pueblos de mierda, a los prorusos no os hace falta abuela.



¿Rusia se piensa que esto va a volver a ser como antes de INVADIR un pais soberano?

Lo jodido es que parece que si. Viven en una realidad paralela. El asco y antipatía que están generando es casi infinito.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (30 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> En las zonas donde actúan conjuntamente sí se podría dar esa relación.
> Pero hay diversos escenarios donde las tropas rusas están ellos solos, sin milicias republicanas.
> Y ahí cada baja es una baja "rusa" de la Federación.
> 
> ...



Habría que ver cuantas bajas son recuperables y cuántas no, porque igual la mitad o más puede volver al frente en semanas/meses y entoces... ¿las seguimos contando como bajas? Un mismo soldado herido tres veces por metralla y en levedad, ¿la contamos tres veces?

Yo desconco del tema, pero creo que el factor de recuperables puede explicar que las capacidades de combate de ambos, no se reduzcan tanto como parece cuando vemos el número de "bajas" de ambos.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jul 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Tropas republicanas: 5.000 fallecidos + 40.000 heridos = 45.000 bajas.



¿ de donde sacais estos datos ? Los unicos que he visto rulando por ahí ( no se si son oficiales ) son los de donetsk y dan unos 2400 muertos y 8000 heridos. Suponiendo iguales bajas en la republica de lugansk cosa que dudo mucho porque los combates fueron mucho menores los heridos no pasarian de 16.000.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Rusia se piensa que esto va a volver a ser como antes de INVADIR un pais soberano?
> 
> Lo jodido es que parece que si. Viven en una realidad paralela. El asco y antipatía que están generando es casi infinito.



Joder pues anda que los yanquis no han invadido y de hecho estan invadiendo hoy paises soberanos. Parece que no ves la viga en ojo propio.



La CCCP ha vuelto


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder pues anda que los yanquis no han invadido y de hecho estan invadiendo hoy paises soberanos. Parece que no ves la viga en ojo propio.
> 
> 
> 
> La CCCP ha vuelto



Y si no ha vuelto volverá.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (30 Jul 2022)

Es curioso Rusia culpa a Ucrania de matar a sus propios nazis, indicaron que había sobre 40 muertos. ¿Quien puede tener más interes en matarlos con un misil? ¿Quien pudo matarlos en su día y no lo hizo y no tiene porqué gastar un misil porque los tienen encerrados? ¿O quien teme que esos nazis hablen y cuenten cosas por haber sido dejados a su suerte en la acería durante semanas mientras esperaban refuerzos, armas y comidas que nunca les enviaron como si quisieran que muriesen hasta el último hombre para usarlos de martires?

*Zelenski califica el bombardeo de una prisión en Ucrania de "crimen de guerra ruso deliberado"*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodomir Zelenski, afirmó el viernes que el bombardeo de una prisión en el este del país es un "crimen de guerra ruso deliberado" que dejó "*más de 50 muertos*".
"Recibí hoy la información sobre el ataque de los ocupantes en Olenivka (donde se encuentra la prisión, ndlr), en la región de Donetsk. Es un crimen de guerra ruso deliberado, un asesinato de masa deliberado de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. *Más de 50 muertos*", explicó en su alocución diaria.


Y por otro lado:

*El subcomandante de las fuerzas prorrusas en Donetsk, Eduard Basurin, insinuó por su parte que Ucrania decidió atacar la prisión para impedir que los cautivos revelaran información militar clave. *“Ucrania sabía exactamente dónde estaban detenidos y en cuál parte”, aseguró el militar separatista. “Luego de que los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos comenzaron a hablar de los crímenes que habían cometido y las órdenes que recibieron de Kiev, los líderes políticos de Ucrania tomaron una decisión: atacar el lugar”.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Jul 2022)

Y mientras Rusia pactaba permitir la salida de cereal en esos puertos.....hay quien los aprovecha por lo visto para descargar armas al ser más seguros al recibir menos ataques (Ya vimos la que se lió por el ataque del primer día, que no se ha vuelto a repetir, pese a que de momento no hay envios de cereal)

*Rusia asegura en la ONU que ve difícil aplicar los acuerdos del mar Negro por el envío de armas*
El representante de Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ha dicho este viernes que ve difícil aplicar los Acuerdos del Mar Negro para el d*esbloqueo de los puertos ucranianos y la salida del cereal* que lleva varios meses inmovilizado debido a que sigue llegando "armamento pesado" occidental a esos puertos.

"Es difícil poder apoyar la aplicación total de esos acuerdos *si se sigue haciendo llegar armamento pesado a los puertos*", ha dicho *Dmitri Polianskiy,* embajador adjunto de Rusia ante el Consejo de Seguridad en una nueva sesión dedicada a la *guerra en Ucrania*.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> EEUU le puede dar a la impresora 100 veces mas que la UE y seguir mejor. Y es que en EEUU han quebrado muchos estados y no les ha pasado nada pero en la UE basta que 1 pequeño (no digo mediano, cualquier PIB de mas de 400.000 millones) quiebre para tumbarla entera.
> 
> Y es que si me dijeras. EEUU va a estar peor que Holanda, Austria Alemania, Suecia o Dinamarca. Pues podriamos discutirlo, yo creo que no pero hay margen para la discusion. Pero el problema es que la UE no es un pais aislado sin afectacion. Es un conjunto de paises que van desde paises tan o mas robustos que EEUU a otros que son dignos de Sudamerica. Y con que uno de esos la lie se lleva al resto por delante.
> 
> ...



Si tuviese que apostar, lo haría por USA. Pero no por que su economía sea mejor, sino por que tienen a la UE totalmente dominada con los principales políticos a su servicio. Si así no fuese, mi apuesta sería otra.

No obstante, vuelvo sobre lo mismo: USA ha estado dándole a la impresora locamente. Cada vez que termina un año fiscal, se encuentran con que tienen que aumentar el techo de deuda federal. Y si no lo hacen, no pueden pagar los sueldos y demás costes de su gobierno. Ellos son una economía en default desde hace años, y si esto no se ha convertido en una liquidación por suspensión de pagos, es por que tienen todavía un poder militar y de espionaje muy potente. Y por todos los chantajes que mantienen sobre los dignatarios y principales empresarios en todo el mundo. Esa es la realidad.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Bélgica no dan a basto con los pedidos de leña.
> 
> Empresa Brandhout sólo puede atender el 10% de solicitudes.
> 
> ...



Habría que vigilar a Greta Majareta y a su resiliente familia y ver de qué forma se calientan este invierno. Y publicarlo.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Hay evidencia de que el ataque al centro de detención preventiva en Yelenovka fue realizado por HIMARS MLRS.*
> 
> Hoy, 19: 07
> 26
> ...



Da igual que se demuestre que han sido usados los HIMARS. Dirán, que como los rusos consiguieron algunos, los han usado para esa operación y así incriminar a 'Occidente'. Como si lo viera.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> The ‘eccentric, bigoted’ Pelosi does not care about others’ thoughts, but Biden is the key in the 82-year-old’s planned Taiwan trip - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La 'Pelusas' estará que no le llegará la camisa al cuerpo del acojone. Por eso quiere implicar a más gente de renombre al viajecito, a ver si así consigue que no la derribe su propia gente para acusar a los chinos. Ni un ápice de pena por ella. Esto es lo que sucede cuando te hermanas con serpientes venenosas.


----------



## Bartleby (30 Jul 2022)

Nada bueno se puede esperar de este ser, fijaos en esa corbata, denota egoísmo al no hacer nada frente al ahorro energético y el cambio climático.


----------



## crocodile (30 Jul 2022)

Flipad lo que dicen estos.

Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.

Flipanteeeeees los medios HEZpañoles 










Rusia podría estar preparando ya "planes de evacuación" para Putin en el caso de que el Ejército ruso sea derrotado en Ucrania


Vladimir Putin y sus amigos están haciendo preparativos para huir de Rusia en caso de que su ejército sea derrotado en Ucrania, según un canal de Telegram que afirma provenir del interior del Kremlin.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## la mano negra (30 Jul 2022)

Kramatorsk es la clave de todo el sistema de trincheras y defensas que los yanquis levantaron en Ucrania para desangrar a los rusos en una guerra de trincheras al estilo de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Cuando caiga Kramatorsk en manos rusas , el Ejército Ucraniano estará hecho trizas y vendrá el derrumbe completo y traumático de todos los frentes ucranianos.


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Flipad lo que dicen estos.
> 
> Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.
> 
> ...



Los perfiles de los hinteligentes de 20trolas y su fuente Daily Mail
Es un descojono los comentarios de los robots


> Aladine
> Miembro desde: 6 de septiembre de 2021
> 
> AlbertoBricias
> ...


----------



## Peineto (30 Jul 2022)

Error. Situación en el mapa.

Al oeste de Donetsk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

Elon Musk nos comparte esta reflexion : Heatwave in Shorville ( HEAT WAVE - Hot ) || y tambien 

" prueba el comando de voz abrir el BUTT HOLE de Tesla" 















Drop 3550 7/30/19 DELTA! What are the odds of that being a coincidence?
3.7K viewsD Anon, 02:56
__
​

my fellow americans the storm is upon us now​38822988498
_




_

_ y muchas mas aqui






try voice command open butthole on your tesla value in Gematria is 3181


try voice command open butthole on your tesla value in Gematria is 3181 Meaning of try voice command open butthole on your tesla In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org




_​


----------



## No al NOM (30 Jul 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Nada bueno se puede esperar de este ser, fijaos en esa corbata, denota egoísmo al no hacer nada frente al ahorro energético y el cambio climático.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No te la des de culto que no cuela.....chusquero de mierda y si no abres un hilo nuevo...a vez quien te aguanta.....basura inmunda...



Piensa el rejón que todos son de su condición....


----------



## Nefersen (30 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Flipad lo que dicen estos.
> 
> Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.
> 
> ...




Os lo dije. La derrota rusa era cuestión de días. Ningún ejército es capaz de soportar mucho tiempo las exitosas evacuaciones ucranianas. Ahora sólo cabe esperar que Zelensky sea generoso en la victoria, y se conforme con la devolución de Crimea y Donbass, y si acaso, Rostov.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 3 meses 3 pueblos de mierda, a los prorusos no os hace falta abuela.



ánimo campeón que vais ganando,,,,y sin corbata


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> El subcomandante de las fuerzas prorrusas en Donetsk, Eduard *Basurin*



No me digan que no hay una conexión entre el apellido y la actividad.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Jul 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ánimo campeón que vais ganando,,,,y sin corbata



No hace falta ganar la guerra para salir vencedor, Afganistán, Vietnam, España VS Francia hay miles de ejemplos.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No hace falta ganar la guerra para salir vencedor, Afganistán, Vietnam, España VS Francia hay miles de ejemplos.



Lo de España viene que ni pintao,,,,y Francia, Alemania, Italia, Holanda, Austria
Más gilipollas no podeís ser los lacayos de anglosión


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Al final se sorprende que la población española acepte complaciente cualquier medida liberticida y saqueadora a sumar a las anteriores y no se explica como puede estar pasando . 
*
Pues es muy fácil : porque no se ha vacunado y ve cosas que la borregada no ve . *

Al margen de cómo pueda afectar las sustancias inyectadas a la capacidad del individuo de ver la realidad ( es decir que las vacunas sean drogas permanentes ) ... la vacuna es un ritual de paso como la primera comunión o iniciarse en una secta o pandilla. 

En concreto se parece mucho a los rituales masónicos de iniciación. 









¿Qué le pasa al alma en una iniciación masónica? Los masones mismos no se aclaran... Guénon inquieta


Los dos grandes testimonios de antiguos masones publicados en español en los últimos años, el de Maurice Caillet y el de Serge Abad-Gallardo, coin...




www.religionenlibertad.com





Una vez que el individuo o toda una comunidad ha pasado por el aro , dejará de cuestionarse las órdenes y seguirá cualquier consigna por miedo a perder su identidad y su pertenencia al grupo . Los contratos laborales son también un ritual de paso. Un empleado obedecerá fielmente cualquier orden. 

El más importante era el matrimonio que condicionaba para siempre la vida de las personas : 
fidelidad - compromiso - ayuda mutua - crear una familia ... ( " en la salud y en la enfermedad hasta que la muerte os separe ") .
Actualmente en los países masones como España , han diluido esa institución y solo conserva lo negativo que es la posibilidad de arruinar al hombre precisamente para terminar de destruirla . 

El coronavirus ha sido un eficiente plan de ingeniería social para llevar a la población a un estado de shock similar a una guerra ( lo que busca Putin en Ucrania ) . 
La mente de las personas funciona como la de cualquier otro animal que ha sido domado . Para someter a un caballo que cabalgaba libre por las llanuras , sólo necesitan una tarde para romperle el alma. Luego se convierte en un zombi y se deja guiar con un simple toque en las riendas ha aceptado su nuevo rol porque teme volver a sufrir el castigo . 

*
Las guerras pretenden cambiar el régimen político de un país para implantar uno afín que responda a los intereses de los ocupantes . Sólo se llega a las armas cuando todas las estrategias anteriores no han funcionado. Podemos suponer que en España no ha sido ni es necesaria la guerra porque sí han funcionado y el país está siendo saqueado sin que nadie se defienda. 

¿ qué pretende una invasión ? *

- Destruir la infraestructura económica existente para implantar una nueva que permita el saqueo de los recursos naturales de ese país o su tesoro nacional o simplemente endeudar al país por generaciones ( es decir esclavizar a su población a través de los impuestos ).
Podemos comprobar que en el caso de Irak/Libia/Siria ... no ha sido tan fácil como pensaban porque hay mucho en juego y los bandos enfrentados están reforzados por las potencias interesadas. 

- las guerras buscan imponer una nueva visión de la historia y de la identidad cultural con campañas de desinformación y relatos adaptados a los nuevos intereses. Cuando el Sha de Persia huyó con la llegada de Jomeini ... de un día para otro el país cambió. 
Podemos verlo también en España con las delirantes leyes de memoria histórica o lo que está pasando en Cataluña que pretenden borrar la identidad española sin haber ganado ninguna guerra. las visitas de Franco a Barcelona o el país Vasco podrían dejar flipando a cualquier chaval adoctrinado . 

- También provocan el caos social . Desaparecen las normas y las leyes que amparaban a los ciudadanos y surge la violencia y el miedo . Ya no se confía en el vecino que puede ser un enemigo resentido que te quiere matar . Esta inestabilidad social provoca graves consecuencias en la mente de las personas que se sienten vulnerables y ansían un estado totalitario y represor que les pueda proteger. Y si son del bando contrario del nuevo poder huyen a otros países o intenta adaptarse cuanto antes a la nueva situación y pasar desapercibidos. 


Esta guerra enmarcada como etapa siguiente al coronavirus, es un simple detonante para lo que está por venir que son grandes cambios en la supremacía mundial como todo el mundo sabe . 

¿ a quién pretende intimidar Putin ? ¿ a Zelenski ? pero si es un títere que sólo obedece órdenes ! Putin es un miembro fundamental de las organizaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo y en concreto el foro de Davos que es el que está detrás de todo esto. 

No cuela que todo esto sea por la amenaza de que Ucrania entre en la OTAN. No tiene ningún sentido que Putin provoque una guerra por si en el futuro hubiese una guerra !!! 

Las terribles consecuencias en todos los planos y la incertidumbre en caso de derrota, no compensaría en ningún caso la inversión . Por lo tanto tiene que ser una estrategia diseñada por los mismos de la agenda 2030 y del coronavirus cuyo pin lucen con orgullo Sánchez y Biden en la solapa . 
*
La guerra es la máxima expresión del terror institucionalizado .* La población terriblemente atemorizada viendo las consecuencias de muerte y destrucción se conforma con seguir vivos . Ya no hacen falta estrategias para robar los ahorros, ni las herencias y despojar a la gente de sus propiedades. Completamente trastornados deambulan intentando recuperar su vida aunque haya que empezar de cero. 

*" no tendrás nada y serás feliz " *


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Kramatorsk es la clave de todo el sistema de trincheras y defensas que los yanquis levantaron en Ucrania para desangrar a los rusos en una guerra de trincheras al estilo de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Cuando caiga Kramatorsk en manos rusas , el Ejército Ucraniano estará hecho trizas y vendrá el derrumbe completo y traumático de todos los frentes ucranianos.



Si me diesen un eypo por cada vez que un filocochis ha dicho que el ejército ucraniano estaba apunto de derrumbarse ahora sería multitrillonario


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si me diesen un eypo por cada vez que un filocochis ha dicho que el ejército ucraniano estaba apunto de derrumbarse ahora sería multitrillonario



Si me dieran a mí un céntimo de euro por cada vez que tú has excretado contrataques y liberaciones ukras ahora onasis sería una anécdota


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Jul 2022)

sois subpersonas


----------



## mazuste (30 Jul 2022)

La última parte de la Historia de Ucrania desde la URSS de Evan Reif:


_*"...En 2014, el FMI pidió a Ucrania que aumentara drásticamente los impuestos sobre los bienes 
y servicios esenciales, al tiempo que congelaba los salarios y recortaba las redes de seguridad s
ocial. El gobierno se negó a estas demandas estimando que podrían conducir a la pérdida de
cientos de miles de puestos de trabajo.
*_
*"Fue esta negativa la que desencadenó oficialmente las protestas del Euromaidán...."*


What the U.S. Government and The New York Times Have Quietly Agreed Not to Tell You About Ukraine - CovertAction Magazine


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Jul 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> sois subpersonas



venga no te cortes, untermenschen que te sale del alma decirlo


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La última parte de la Historia de Ucrania desde la URSS de Evan Reif:
> 
> 
> _*"...En 2014, el FMI pidió a Ucrania que aumentara drásticamente los impuestos sobre los bienes
> ...



A ver que lo entienda ¿Los del euromaidán querían una subida de impuestos y una rebaja en salarios y condiciones laborales? A mi me contaron que era porque querían bragas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Jul 2022)

Filomonstruos


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La última parte de la Historia de Ucrania desde la URSS de Evan Reif:
> 
> 
> _*"...En 2014, el FMI pidió a Ucrania que aumentara drásticamente los impuestos sobre los bienes
> ...



Consenso de Washington en vena. Estabilización, liberalización, privatización. Que Yanukovich se negase aceptar esas condiciones era lógico, habría supuesto laminar Ucrania. Y ese fue uno de los motivos del levantamiento en el Donbass, uno de los importantes, el temor a ver cómo el este del país se hundía en el fango. Olvidados en beneficio del oeste, el núcleo duro del Maidan.


----------



## Giles Amaury (30 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y ese fue uno de los motivos del levantamiento en el Donbass, uno de los importantes, el temor a ver cómo el este del país se hundía en el fango.



Pues en el fango se está hundiendo ahora y lo que queda.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues en el fango se está hundiendo ahora y lo que queda.



El país se habría hundido incluso sin conflicto.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Un ataque contra la prisión de Elenovka


A primera hora de la mañana de ayer, la RPD informaba de un ataque contra la prisión de la localidad de Elenovka, al sur de Donetsk. Se afirmaba que el ataque se había producido con HIMARS estadoun…




slavyangrad.es











Un ataque contra la prisión de Elenovka


30/07/2022


A primera hora de la mañana de ayer, la RPD informaba de un ataque contra la prisión de la localidad de Elenovka, al sur de Donetsk. Se afirmaba que el ataque se había producido con HIMARS estadounidenses y se daba como cifra preliminar 40 muertos y docenas de heridos, entre ellos ocho empleados de la prisión. Los heridos, algunos de ellos en estado crítico, fueron trasladados a los hospitales de Donetsk. A lo largo de la mañana, la cifra de fallecidos se elevó a 53 y la de heridos a 71, datos preliminares que, sin duda, aumentarán teniendo en cuenta las condiciones en las que encontraban tanto el lugar atacado como algunos de los cuerpos. Las primeras imágenes distribuidas por la prensa rusa y los reporteros de Donetsk sobre el terreno mostraban claros impactos en el tejado de una amplia sala con largas filas de literas quemada y en la que eran claramente perceptibles restos humanos. La precisión del impacto descarta la posibilidad de un ataque accidental. El ataque se produjo por la noche, mientras los prisioneros dormían. Horas después, _RIA Novosti_ y otros medios rusos mostraban los restos del proyectil recuperado. La RPD continúa manteniendo que se trata de HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos.

Como era previsible, el cruce de acusaciones no tardó en llegar. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania emitió un comunicado negando su responsabilidad y afirmando que su artillería no había trabajado en esa zona del frente. Evidentemente, Ucrania acusa a Rusia de bombardear una ciudad que se encuentra bajo control de la RPD. En su comunicado, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaban como _prueba_ contra Rusia que ningún empleado de la prisión hubiera resultado herido, pese a que, desde el primer momento, la RPD mencionara a ocho trabajadores.

Pero incluso antes de la acusación oficial, miembros destacados del regimiento Azov y de su brazo político, el Corpus Nacional, dieron por hecha la culpabilidad de Rusia y anunciaron la venganza. Rusia no había podido vencer a Azov en el frente, por lo que había acabado con los soldados con un vil asesinato. Esa fue la versión dada por el primer comandante y aún líder espiritual del movimiento, Andriy Biletsky, que, en su canal de Telegram, afirmaba hablar en nombre de Azov en su anuncio del inicio de “la caza de todos aquellos involucrados en este asesinato masivo”. Antes, Maksym Zhorin, tercer comandante del regimiento Azov, y ahora uno de los principales encargados de la reorganización de las unidades de Azov tras la caída de Mariupol, ya había acusado a Rusia de los hechos. “Mi opinión personal (no la versión oficial) es que lo han hecho los enfermos bastardos rusos. Han volado los barracones con nuestros prisioneros. No hay razón ni lógica detrás de ello: simplemente son unos putos animales”, escribió en su canal de Telegram, en el que sigue presentándose como “Maksym de Azov” a pesar de que desde 2017 abandonó el comando del regimiento para pasar a la estructura política del Corpus Nacional. La separación que la prensa occidental ha querido ver entre el regimiento Azov y el partido político de Andriy Biletsky simplemente no existe.

Fue a la cárcel de Elenovka donde, tras la rendición del 20 de mayo, la RPD trasladó a una parte de los prisioneros de guerra de la fábrica Azovstal de Mariupol, que se unieron allí a los capturados semanas antes en la factoría Ilich de la ciudad del sur de la República. Entre esos prisioneros allí trasladados se encontraban también miembros del regimiento Azov, aunque no su comandante, Denis Prokopenko, _Redis_, separado del resto de prisioneros desde el momento de la rendición y que, según fuentes rusas y occidentales, fue trasladado a territorio ruso.

El estado de muchos de los cuerpos, aunque no de todos, va a dificultar notablemente, no solo el recuento de víctimas, sino su identificación. Sin embargo, sin necesidad de más información, Andriy Biletsky dio por hecho, no solo la culpabilidad de Rusia, sino que el ataque se dirigía al regimiento Azov. Según el líder del movimiento Azov, que combina en su discurso alegaciones de falta de contacto con los prisioneros y conocimiento absoluto de la situación en el lugar, el ataque fue premeditado y los miembros de Azov fueron separados del resto horas antes para ser posteriormente asesinados. Desde la RPD, se afirma que los prisioneros de Azov siempre se mantuvieron separados de los de otras unidades.

Sin posibilidad de una investigación sobre lo ocurrido y con la propaganda de guerra instalada en los medios camuflada como información, sería una quimera esperar que lleguen a conocerse las circunstancias del ataque y su motivación. Mientras que la RPD afirma, especulando que Ucrania quería callar a los prisioneros, que estaban colaborando con las autoridades de la República, que el ataque fue premeditado, las autoridades ucranianas no han perdido el tiempo para denunciar un crimen de guerra ruso. A primera hora de la mañana, Oleksiy Arestovich, siempre rápido en sus conclusiones, afirmó que, según la población local, habían sido los Grads rusos los que habían atacado la prisión. Como en otras muchas ocasiones, Rusia era acusada de bombardear una ciudad bajo el firme control de la RPD y que se encuentra lejos de los lugares que ahora mismo son foco de la ofensiva rusa y republicana como Peski y Avdeevka. Sin embargo, horas después, Arestovich alegaba que, según “expertos”, el estado de los cuerpos demostraba que el incendio se produjo cuando las víctimas ya habían muerto, por lo que apuntaba a una versión aún más increíble que el autobombardeo: Rusia habría asesinado primero a los soldados y habría incendiado la prisión, una infraestructura necesaria teniendo en cuenta el alto número de prisioneros de guerra que tiene que acomodar en los limitados recursos de que dispone.

La actuación de Ucrania no es nueva. Desde el inicio de la guerra, incluso en casos tan claros como el ataque contra el centro de Gorlovka que causó la muerte a una veintena de personas que paseaban por un céntrico parque un domingo por la mañana, acusar a Rusia y a la RPD de bombardear sus ciudades para deslegitimar al Ejército Ucraniano ha sido la línea oficial de Kiev. Ese discurso no ha cambiado desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa. En las primeras semanas de la guerra, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania utilizaba la imagen de un bombardeo ucraniano contra la ciudad de Donetsk, que causó más de veinte muertos en pleno centro de la ciudad, para culpar a Rusia del ataque.

Los _héroes de Azovstal_, los soldados que permanecieron sitiados en la fábrica propiedad de Rinat Ajmetov durante semanas antes de entregarse a las fuerzas de la RPD, han sido convertidos en héroes no solo a nivel nacional sino también internacional. Esta misma semana, _The New York Times_ promocionaba su documental sobre los _defensores de Azovstal_ -en realidad, fue Azovstal quien defendió a los soldados y no al revés- comparando la batalla, que califica de legendaria, como El Álamo. Instalado en la conciencia colectiva que cada mensaje ruso es susceptible de ser falso mientras que las afirmaciones ucranianas han de ser tomadas como hechos que no es necesario verificar, es probable que la muerte de decenas de ellos en la prisión de Elenovka será utilizada para agrandar aún más una leyenda fabricada y que no se corresponde con una actuación heroica. Con la batalla perdida y Mariupol sitiado, las autoridades rusas ofrecieron un corredor seguro para abandonar la ciudad a los soldados ucranianos. Sus autoridades políticas dieron la orden de luchar hasta un final que, sin posibilidad ni intento alguno de rescatar a los soldados, solo podía ser la muerte o la rendición. Pero con la guerra en riesgo de convertirse en una guerra abierta que fácilmente puede escalar fuera de control, no hay lugar cercano al frente a salvo de la artillería.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El país se habría hundido incluso sin conflicto.



Disiento. De todos es conocido que la mierda flota...o no? Será el corcho? Bueno, no he dicho nada, déjalo.


----------



## pgas (30 Jul 2022)

impagable jilo del inframundo florero



alexforum dijo:


> Elecciones al Otanista burbujero mas ridiculo.
> 
> Premios ofertados:
> 
> ...



estremecedor rankin de biliosidad




observen como, a pesar de todas las horas extras que mete, colectivo Orejon es solo top3 

puede ser una señal de que el ignore funciona con esa cucaracha, pero no olvidéis incluir por si acaso a los colabos que le hacen la ola como el capitán almeja et al


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica el objetivo de la OTAN era inducir la quiebra económica en Rusia, no en Ucrania…¿o si?
Ukraine's GDP to drop 33.4 pct in 2022: central bank




__





Ukraine's GDP to drop 33.4 pct in 2022: central bank - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




Lo que quede de Ucrania va a ser una losa económica para muchos años…


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un ataque contra la prisión de Elenovka
> 
> 
> A primera hora de la mañana de ayer, la RPD informaba de un ataque contra la prisión de la localidad de Elenovka, al sur de Donetsk. Se afirmaba que el ataque se había producido con HIMARS estadoun…
> ...



Me permito una autocritica como proruso. Esos prisioneros quizas deberian haber estado en suelo ruso para evitar estas polemicas, algo que tambien hubiera supuesto mayor seguridad ante el riesgo de fugas. Ahora lo que tenemos finalmente son mártires de la causa.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Jul 2022)

Ya no saben que sacarse de la manga....patrocinador del terrorismo.


*EEUU estudia declarar a Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo*

La portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, ha adelantado este viernes que Estados Unidos está estudiando la declaración de Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo como medida de sanción por la invasión de Ucrania. "Lo estamos estudiando junto con una serie de otras propuestas para imponer más costes a Rusia (...). Esto requiere una determinación por parte del Departamento de Estado sobre criterios específicos", ha expresado la portavoz de la Casa Blanca en una rueda de prensa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

Un video de la destrucción de una estación repetidora ucraniana por un dron kamikaze ruso "Lancet" para aumentar el alcance de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 se subió a la red social

El video fue filmado desde diferentes ángulos y muestra el acercamiento del Lancet al objetivo, seguido de una explosión y la derrota del repetidor APU.


Anteriormente se supo sobre el comienzo del uso de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF durante una operación especial en Ucrania merodeando municiones "Lancet" con una ojiva reforzada (incluye una unidad de guía óptica y explosivos) y una mayor duración del vuelo.

Dicho dispositivo puede permanecer en el aire durante mucho tiempo y observar el objetivo, rastrearlo o esperarlo, y luego atacarlo y destruirlo. El diseño aerodinámico de la doble cola en X, utilizado por primera vez por diseñadores rusos, mejoró la maniobrabilidad del Lancet y su estabilidad en vuelo.

Al mismo tiempo, los medios de comunicación conocen varios tipos de municiones. Por lo tanto, una ojiva de fragmentación de alto explosivo que pesa 1 kg se integra en el Lancet-1. El peso de despegue del dispositivo es de 5 kg. La masa de la ojiva Lancet-3 alcanza los 3 kg y el dron en sí pesa 12 kg. En la zona de operaciones especiales, las tropas rusas utilizan drones kamikaze con una ojiva que pesa 5 kg.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

El primer afortunado essssssssss.....Letonia:


*"Gazprom" detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia en la solicitud de julio*
"Gazprom" detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia de acuerdo con la solicitud de julio debido a la violación de las condiciones de selección


30 de julio de 2022, 10:04



PJSC "Gazprom" detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia según la solicitud de julio debido a la violación de las condiciones para el retiro de gas. Así lo informó el 30 de julio en el canal Telegram de la empresa.

olicitud de julio debido a la violación de las condiciones para la extracción de gas”, dice el comunicado.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya no saben que sacarse de la manga....patrocinador del terrorismo.
> 
> 
> *EEUU estudia declarar a Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo*
> ...


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Me permito una autocritica como proruso. Esos prisioneros quizas deberian haber estado en suelo ruso para evitar estas polemicas, algo que tambien hubiera supuesto mayor seguridad ante el riesgo de fugas. Ahora lo que tenemos finalmente son mártires de la causa.



Los peces gordos están detenidos en Rusia. Esos prisioneros son solo masa.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Las AFU bombardearon Novaya Kakhovka, incluida la zona de la central eléctrica - jefe de distrito









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Ofensiva en dirección a Kurakhov

El cuartel general de la defensa territorial anuncia la liberación de Oktyabrskoye, Yalyne, Heorhiyevka y Maly Kermenchyk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Jul 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Kramatorsk es la clave de todo el sistema de trincheras y defensas que los yanquis levantaron en Ucrania para desangrar a los rusos en una guerra de trincheras al estilo de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Cuando caiga Kramatorsk en manos rusas , el Ejército Ucraniano estará hecho trizas y vendrá el derrumbe completo y traumático de todos los frentes ucranianos.



Lei hace unas semanas que si los rusos logran superar la linea de Kramatorsk y Sloviansk occidente retiraría todo el apoyo que venia dando a Kiev. Imagino Kiev en una situación así firmaría una rendición, mientras tanto Kiev meterá todo lo que tenga en el Donbas sin importar las perdidas. Rusia en su objetivo de desmilitarizar le parece buen plan y no tiene prisa, mientras pica carne.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los peces gordos están detenidos en Rusia. Esos prisioneros son solo masa.



Hubiera sido deseable no convertirlos en márties ni objeto de controversia, ni tampoco en carne de cañon.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Me permito una autocritica como proruso. Esos prisioneros quizas deberian haber estado en suelo ruso para evitar estas polemicas, algo que tambien hubiera supuesto mayor seguridad ante el riesgo de fugas. Ahora lo que tenemos finalmente son mártires de la causa.



Cuestión política y , supongo, que de derecho y por lo mismo cada vez que se quieren intercambiar prisioneros se les envía a negociar a las repúblicas. El coste ha sido caro.


----------



## Malevich (30 Jul 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lei hace unas semanas que si los rusos logran superar la linea de Kramatorsk y Sloviansk occidente retiraría todo el apoyo que venia dando a Kiev. Imagino Kiev en una situación así firmaría una rendición, mientras tanto Kiev meterá todo lo que tenga en el Donbas sin importar las perdidas. Rusia en su objetivo de desmilitarizar le parece buen plan y no tiene prisa, mientras pica carne.



En cuanto la OTAN retire la ayuda la guerra se acaba. Todo el aparato de guerra propagandístico de Jersón etc va en esa dirección.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jul 2022)

*Gazprom interrumpe el suministro de gas a Letonia*


La compañía rusa señaló que la medida fue tomada "debido al incumplimiento de las condiciones de retirada de gas".





BildFunkMV / Legion-Media

La empresa estatal rusa Gazprom ha comunicado que *suspendió este sábado los suministros de gas a Letonia* en el marco de su oferta de julio.

Según detalló la compañía, la decisión fue tomada "debido al incumplimiento de las condiciones de retirada de gas".

Previamente, Gazprom explicó este viernes la causa de la reducción del suministro de gas a Europa, *rechazando las acusaciones de no cumplir con sus obligaciones* para el abastecimiento de gas y declarando que la compañía Siemens reparó "no más de" una cuarta parte de los defectos en las turbinas del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.

El vicepresidente de la compañía, Vitali Markélov, indicó que, debido a causas técnicas, la estación de compresión de Portovaya ahora no puede procesar más de 33 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día para el Nord Stream 1, agregando que esta situación "*está relacionada en gran medida con los motores de la compañía Siemens*".

Gazprom anunció este lunes que *detiene el funcionamiento de otra turbina Siemens* en la estación de compresión de Portovaya del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 "debido a la finalización del período máximo de funcionamiento entre revisiones previas a la reparación general". De este modo, desde las 04:00 GMT del 27 de julio, la capacidad máxima diaria de esa estación de compresión de gas es de 33 millones de metros cúbicos.
A mediados de junio, Gazprom redujo la capacidad del suministro de gas por el Nord Stream 1 cerca del 40 % debido al retraso de las reparaciones de una unidad Siemens de la estación de compresión de Portovaya. A principios de julio, Canadá aceptó enviar la turbina a Alemania para que la transportara a Rusia.


----------



## Discordante (30 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> USA ha estado dándole a la impresora locamente. Cada vez que termina un año fiscal, se encuentran con que tienen que aumentar el techo de deuda federal. Y si no lo hacen, no pueden pagar los sueldos y demás costes de su gobierno. Ellos son una economía en default desde hace años, y si esto no se ha convertido en una liquidación por suspensión de pagos, es por que tienen todavía un poder militar y de espionaje muy potente. Y por todos los chantajes que mantienen sobre los dignatarios y principales empresarios en todo el mundo. Esa es la realidad.



Si no han quebrado es porque EEUU todavia tiene 20-25 puntos del PIB (PIB que ademas esta significativamente infravalorado por la balanza comercial y porque no contabiliza inversion fuera del pais) de presion fiscal que podria subir para llegar al nivel medio de la UE.

Las tonterias de poderio militar, chantajes y gobiernos en la sombra estan muy bien cuando eres un ignorante pero para la economia (el mercado) eso no existe, solo trabaja con la realidad. Y la realidad es que EEUU podria *duplicar* sus ingresos tributarios y todavia tener menos presion fiscal que Francia, España, Belgica o Dinamarca.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El primer afortunado essssssssss.....Letonia:
> 
> 
> *"Gazprom" detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia en la solicitud de julio*
> ...



Enhorabuena a los premiados


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

*Paco-anécdota*

Los rusos son jodidos en el control de calidad, lo se porque les enviamos un SAI especifico para subestaciones telefónicas y que creo que fuimos los primeros en adaptarlos para colocarlos en un panel de 19", nos lo devolvieron porque tenia una rayada, les enviamos otro.

Por cierto el SAI fue fabricado por una empresa madrileña con nuestra marca, éramos una empresa de Barcelona, por desgracia ambos tuvimos que cerrar en la crisis del 92.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

La imaginación en el frente no se detiene…una forma de evitar que el drone sea capturado por el enemigo…


La pesca de nazis se ha patentado…


----------



## dabuti (30 Jul 2022)

Gazprom suspende el suministro de gas a Letonia


El corte de suministro sucede un día después de que el país báltico anunciara la reanudación de las importaciones de gas ruso a través de una compañía mediadora




www.eldiario.es


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Flipad lo que dicen estos.
> 
> Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.
> 
> ...




Después de la plandemia han perdido cualquier sentido de la verdad, de la comunicación incluso de la cordura.

Les importa muy poco que la noticia quede en evidencia, solo hay doctrina.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Flipad lo que dicen estos.
> 
> Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.
> 
> ...



Fuentes internas del Kremlin citadas por un conocido canal de Telegram afirman...


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

La propaganda dando una vuelta de tuerca, ahora las noticias son cada vez más disparatadas, como predijo un conforero.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jul 2022)

El usuario de Lost Armor ha presentado la última actualización de las pérdidas de LDPR durante esta guerra.

Las pérdidas son significativamente más bajas y la proporción de muertos a heridos es la más baja que jamás haya existido.



Muertos 2484 Media diaria:15,4
Heridos: 10356 Media diaria: 64,3


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si no han quebrado es porque EEUU todavia tiene 20-25 puntos del PIB (PIB que ademas esta significativamente infravalorado por la balanza comercial y porque no contabiliza inversion fuera del pais) de presion fiscal que podria subir para llegar al nivel medio de la UE.
> 
> Las tonterias de poderio militar, chantajes y gobiernos en la sombra estan muy bien cuando eres un ignorante pero para la economia (el mercado) eso no existe, solo trabaja con la realidad. Y la realidad es que EEUU podria *duplicar* sus ingresos tributarios y todavia tener menos presion fiscal que Francia, España, Belgica o Dinamarca.



Tonterías que hay que leer, los que decían: "la culpa de la inflación la tienen los pensionistas y las paguitas", ahora dicen: "subiendo impuestos se evita la quiebra de un país".

EE UU no necesita subir impuestos porque tiene el control de la impresora, y tiene el control de la impresora porque tiene la pistola más grande.

El régimen franquista controlaba la impresora de pesetas, y por tanto podía permitirse impuestos muy bajos. El problema es que como la pistola de España es muy pequeña, eso devaluaba continuamente el valor de la peseta. 

EE UU puede (o podía) hacer lo mismo sin que su dólar se devalúe. En el momento en que aparecen competidores (Rusia, China) con pistolas también muy grandes ya no puede seguir haciéndolo, porque esos países le están poniendo mucho más difícil el saqueo impune de los recursos de todo el resto del mundo, y especialmente del Tercer Mundo.

Ni que decir tiene que nosotros los europeos somos compañeros de saqueo, aunque subordinados, de los EE UU, y lo vamos a tener igual de difícil.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jul 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Habría que ver cuantas bajas son recuperables y cuántas no, porque igual la mitad o más puede volver al frente en semanas/meses y entoces... ¿las seguimos contando como bajas? Un mismo soldado herido tres veces por metralla y en levedad, ¿la contamos tres veces?
> 
> Yo desconco del tema, pero creo que el factor de recuperables puede explicar que las capacidades de combate de ambos, no se reduzcan tanto como parece cuando vemos el número de "bajas" de ambos.



Efectivamente.

Heridos pueden haber muchos, pero unos son curables y hasta recuperables para el servicio, y otros quedan lisiados para toda la vida.

También influye la pronta y adecuada atención recibida. Una herida inciso-contusa, en principio trivial si es tratada rápidamente con antisépticos, en condiciones de suciedad y falta de higiene adecuada se puede transformar en un riesgo de sepsis y gangrena.
Se vio en los "fragel" de Azovstal, muchos heridos que por las penosas condiciones, insalubridad, ausencia de atención sanitaria más allá de algo de primeros auxilios, se habían convertido en casi cadáveres andantes (o ni si quiera).
También se han reportado casos en las batallas campestres del Dombas, donde debido a los largos periodos de servicio, y ausencia de medios, las tropas ucranianas han sufrido mucho más que las rusas. (Se publicaron datos de que los ucranianos que se rendían y eran hechos prisioneros tenían una ratio de enfermos infecto-contagiosos superior al 50 %..... por ejemplo).

Por eso los datos de bajas "rusas" vs "ucranianas" son algo engañosos, ya que:
.- A igualdad de bajas, hay muchísimos más fallecidos "ucranianos" que no "rusos" (1:2 ucranianos vs. 1:4 o 1:5 rusos)
.- Las patologías de los heridos "ucranianos" acostumbran a ser de mayor gravedad, mucho más incapacitantes y de peor pronóstico que no la de los "rusos" (mayor necesidad de amputaciones, mayores tiempos de convalecencia,....)

Haciendo esas correcciones en el impacto que significan las "bajas", posiblemente si hablamos de bajas definitivas (sea por muerte, sea por incapacitación para el servicio), los "ucranianos" tengan el doble o más que los "rusos".


----------



## cobasy (30 Jul 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hubiera sido deseable no convertirlos en márties ni objeto de controversia, ni tampoco en carne de cañon.



Seguro que era una posibilidad remota que contemplaban los rusos, al exterior es ambivalente pues muchos creeran la propaganda otanica, pero en rusia y ucrania no creo que haya dudas.


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Jul 2022)

Boris Rozhin informa:
Azerbaiyán, estando en estado neutral, suministró bombas aéreas a Ucrania

El canal TG iraquí Sabereen News hizo circular documentos que indican que Azerbaiyán, en abril de 2022, suministró municiones en secreto al ejército ucraniano.

Según estos documentos, la Asociación Industrial CIHAZ (una organización dependiente del Ministerio de Industria de Defensa de la República de Azerbaiyán) envió bombas aéreas a la empresa estatal ucraniana Ukrspetsexport.

Las entregas fueron realizadas por la aerolínea ucraniana "Meridian" desde el aeropuerto de Jartum (Sudán) al "famoso" aeropuerto de Rzeszow (Polonia), para el posterior transporte de carga a Ucrania. El vuelo MEM5002 se realizó los días 16, 18, 20, 22, 24, 26, 28 y 30 de abril.

En la especificación, la carga se designa como bomba de aire guiada de precisión y bomba de aire guiada de precisión INERT, una de esas bombas pesa 270 kg. Bajo estos parámetros, la bomba guiada de alta precisión QFAB-250 LG es adecuada. Esta munición guiada por láser de alto explosivo con un peso total de 270 kg (250 de ellos b / h) es un desarrollo conjunto bastante nuevo de Azerbaiyán y Turquía. De forma predeterminada, lo utilizan los aviones de ataque Su-25, pero, por supuesto, también puede ser utilizado por otros aviones de la cartera soviética. La orientación y la designación de objetivos es posible utilizando el UAV Bayraktar TB2.

En la especificación de fecha 04.04.22 y en los “vouchers” de fecha 06/04/22 existe cierta discrepancia en el número total de cajas de municiones y el peso total de la carga, sin embargo, las dimensiones de las cajas con bombas aéreas convergen en ambos documentos, y el código UN0033 pone fin a que - o dudas sobre el contenido de este cargamento.
A esto hay que recordar que Azerbaiyán ya estuvo implicado en el suministro de armas a grupos yihadistas en Siria.


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ de donde sacais estos datos ? Los unicos que he visto rulando por ahí ( no se si son oficiales ) son los de donetsk y dan unos 2400 muertos y 8000 heridos. Suponiendo iguales bajas en la republica de lugansk cosa que dudo mucho porque los combates fueron mucho menores los heridos no pasarian de 16.000.



Los datos publicados Donetsk, efectivamente muestran menos heridos. 
Creo que los últimos estaban algo por encima de los 10.000 milicianos heridos.
Una relación fallecidos:heridos 1:4, más o menos.
Consistente casi todas las semanas.

Ese dato es solo el reflejo del dato que decía el forero @Oso Polar, y yo solo lo usaba para demostrar que incluso con sus datos (donde a mi entender sobredimensiona las bajas republicanas, pero infravalora las bajas rusas), se llega a una estimación de bajas "rusas" similar a la publicada por medios norteamericanos.


----------



## ordago (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te explico lo que soy yo para que te hagas idea. Hace muchos años, 25 ó 30, trabajé en una cooperativa durante 4 ó 5 años. Para ser socio había que aportar un millón o dos de pesetas, no recuerdo exactamente. Creo que dos. Los clientes contrataban trabajos con la cooperativa y esta subcontrataba a los socios para hacerlos. La cooperativa se quedaba un 10 % en concepto de comisión para pagar gastos corriente y salarios al personal administrativo.
> 
> A los 2 ó 3 años había visto cosas tan raras con el dinero (no se hacían auditorias anuales de cuentas, las cuentas que se entregaban no tenían ningún rigos, etc...etc...), que andaba muy mosqueado. Tan mosqueado que decidí hackear los servidores de la cooperativa para ver de primera mano que se cocía allí. Dicho y hecho. Lo que encontré fue dantesco. La cooperativa (su gerente, una especie de Trump o Jesús Gil con dos pistolas mas facha que el palo de la bandera) se estaba quedando comisiones mucho mayores que ese 10 % y ese dinero no aparecía por ninguna parte.
> 
> ...



Por qué no ignoras a ese subnormal?


----------



## Rantamplum (30 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Flipad lo que dicen estos.
> 
> Rusia ya prepara la evacuación de Putin ante la derrota rusa.
> 
> ...



Zelenski ya está en su bunker planificando la toma de Moscú , Hitler también planificaba muchas cosas desde su bunker cuando estaba a punto de caer Berlín


----------



## Discordante (30 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tonterías que hay que leer, los que decían: "la culpa de la inflación la tienen los pensionistas y las paguitas", ahora dicen: "subiendo impuestos se evita la quiebra de un país".
> 
> EE UU no necesita subir impuestos porque tiene el control de la impresora, y tiene el control de la impresora porque tiene la pistola más grande.
> 
> ...



En los 70-80 tuvieron mas inflacion que ahora y tenian menos competidores que ahora (solo la URSS y ya estaba de capa caida). Me da que tu argumentacion y la realidad no casan en absoluto. Diria que la realidad gana a tus delirios.

El estado tiene el control de la impresora pero no de la economia. Ese el problema que todos los socialsitas (desde keynesianos a MMTeros) no entendeis. Y claro que unos paises pueden imprimir mas que otros y soportar mas deuda que otros y que tener monedas fuertes permite hacer muchas mas barbaridades que tener monedas debiles.

Pero las monedas fuertes son aquellas que estan soportadas por algo de valor real (ninguna desde despues de la 2ºGM) o que son emitidas por estados que tienen el control de unas economias fuertes a las que podrian saquear para mantenerse.

Y por eso EEUU es la moneda reserva mundial y puede hacer burradas. Porque durante 1 siglo ha sido el estado que tenia el control sobre la economia mas grande del mundo (en algunos momentos EEUU era el 60-70% del PIB mundial) y aunque ahora lo es menos, y por eso estan como estan, todavia lo sigue siendo (oficialmente un 16% pero en terminos reales cerca del 25%).

Y como no pensais y ademas sois fanaticos (os mueve el sentimiento por algo y no la razon) pensais que si yo escribo esto es porque defiendo a EEUU o quiero de alguna forma mentir para engañar a la realidad (lo que haceis vosotros) pero la verdad es que EEUU es una mierda de pais y una sombra ridicula de lo que fue hace 80 años pero pese a eso sigue siendo una economia mucha mas fuerte que la de la UE.

Y es que para estar mejor que otros no es necesario hacer las cosas bien. Es una comparativa relativa. Si tu lo haces como el culo pero el otro lo hace como el culo elevado al cuadrado tu estas mejor.


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

*Como resultado de la ofensiva, nuestras tropas lograron el éxito en el área del embalse de Staromlinovsky en la RPD.*

Hoy, 11: 19



https://es.topwar.ru/199712-nashi-vojska-v-rezultate-nastuplenija-dobilis-uspeha-v-rajone-staromlinovskogo-vodohranilischa-v-dnr.html




Llegan mensajes de la República Popular de Donetsk desde el cuartel general de defensa territorial de la RPD sobre la exitosa ofensiva de nuestras tropas al suroeste de Kurakhovo, en la región de Ugledar. Como resultado de la poderosa preparación de la artillería, las posiciones enemigas al sur del asentamiento de Bolshaya Novosyolka fueron destruidas.


El avance exitoso de las tropas rusas y unidades de la Milicia Popular se lleva a cabo en el área del embalse de Staromlinovsky. Allí, como se informó, los pueblos de Yalynskoye, Georgievka y varios asentamientos más pequeños han sido completamente liberados de los militantes ucranianos.







Estos éxitos permiten fortalecer posiciones en la región de Vuhledar, así como avanzar en dirección a la carretera Pokrovskoye-Kurakhovo, que el régimen de Kyiv está utilizando activamente para transferir equipos militares, que luego se utilizan para atacar Donetsk y sus suburbios.

Recuerde que hoy ya había información de que nuestras tropas ingresaron a las afueras de Krasnogorovka, ubicada al este de Kurakhovo. Si se desarrolla el éxito en el área del embalse de Staromlinovsky, esto permitirá llevar a la agrupación Krasnogorovsko-Kurakhovsky de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en pinzas con la posterior destrucción. Al mismo tiempo, es posible influir en la guarnición de Uludar del enemigo desde varias direcciones, incluida la occidental, cortando sus líneas de comunicaciones de transporte con la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La última parte de la Historia de Ucrania desde la URSS de Evan Reif:
> 
> 
> _*"...En 2014, el FMI pidió a Ucrania que aumentara drásticamente los impuestos sobre los bienes
> ...



A parte de negarse al acuerdo, pedía que la UE compensara de alguna manera las pérdidas que Ucrania iba a tener en la balanza comercial con Rusia....

....en ese momento Rusia lanza "órdago" ofreciendo a Yanukovych un préstamo sin contrapartes por la misma cantidad que el FMI...

Vamos, que la UE estaba con el culo al aire...


los más listos del lugar pensaron que lo mejor era matar y hacer desaparecer a todo lo relacionado con Rusia en territorio ucraniano


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Jul 2022)

Los medios entierran la guerra en Ucrania incapaces de retener a un público asediado por la crisis doméstica


La cada vez menor atención al conflicto desconecta a las audiencias del origen de los problemas económicos que atraviesan sus países




www.infolibre.es


----------



## dabuti (30 Jul 2022)

Excelente artículo de EL SALTO con una enviada especial desde el Donbass.









En el Donbás pro-ruso


Al oriente de una Ucrania invadida, en el Donbás, la población se debate entre la simpatía hacia Rusia y el recudrecimiento de una guerra que, en esta región, comenzó en 2014.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


>



Tratan de repetir el patrón de criminalización de estos putos psicópatas como hicieron con irak, serbia y otras victimas de esa mierdapais llamado eeuu (y la otan les seguirán de nuevo, nunca han dejado de ser putas de isisrahell/eeuu). Qué previsible suena esto....Y piensan que a Rusia les va a hacer dano con estas estupideces? en fin...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El problema de ese Oro es que se ha volatizado, como es habitual en estos casos.



El oro venezolano depositado en el RU, los britanicos ya se lo han gastado.  

PD- Los alemanes tardaron años en recuperar su oro depositado en los EEUU y no recibieron sus lingotes, les dieron otros recien fundidos.


----------



## Discordante (30 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los medios entierran la guerra en Ucrania incapaces de retener a un público asediado por la crisis doméstica
> 
> 
> La cada vez menor atención al conflicto desconecta a las audiencias del origen de los problemas económicos que atraviesan sus países
> ...



" La cada vez menor atención al conflicto desconecta a las audiencias del origen de los problemas económicos que atraviesan sus países"

Igual lo que les desconecta de las noticias son estas tonterias. Los problemas economicos de España eran ya muy graves antes de esta guerra por lo que el origen de los problemas no puede ser la guerra.

Asi que la gente, que puede ser tonta, despistada y carecer de interes, pasa de ellos como de la mierda porque algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca y lo saben instintivamente aunque esten al nivel de las amebas en raciocinio.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

¿Rusia se piensa que esto va a volver a ser como antes de INVADIR un pais soberano?

Lo jodido es que parece que si. Viven en una realidad paralela. El asco y antipatía que están generando es casi infinito.


----------



## lapetus (30 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con el puente de marras? Porque estoy leyendo en el inmundo el siguiente titular:








Ucrania aísla a las tropas rusas al bombardear dos puentes clave en Jersón


El dicho "al enemigo que huye, puente de plata", no se aplica en el mundo real. En la invasión rusa de Ucrania, como en todas las guerras donde los generales saben lo...




www.elmundo.es





Pero luego me ponen la foto ésta de archivo del primer día que atacaron el puente, y la verdad me descojono, porque en mi ciudad hay baches más grandes:






¿Alguno sabe de algún sitio independiente donde se puedan leer las noticias de la guerra?


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

Los rusos hoy se lo están tomando en serio hay bombardeos y asaltos por doquier, veremos como les va mañana.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si no han quebrado es porque EEUU todavia tiene 20-25 puntos del PIB (PIB que ademas esta significativamente infravalorado por la balanza comercial y porque no contabiliza inversion fuera del pais) de presion fiscal que podria subir para llegar al nivel medio de la UE.
> 
> Las tonterias de poderio militar, chantajes y gobiernos en la sombra estan muy bien cuando eres un ignorante pero para la economia (el mercado) eso no existe, solo trabaja con la realidad. Y la realidad es que EEUU podria *duplicar* sus ingresos tributarios y todavia tener menos presion fiscal que Francia, España, Belgica o Dinamarca.



No es tan fácil. En UsA la presión fiscal es menor básicamente porque su SS es pequeña (y no hay un IVA), igual que las de los demás países con sistemas de pensiones mixtos; necesitan menos cotizaciones porque las oensiones de la SS son bajas en relación con los salarios. Pero eso no implica que la puedan elevar alegremente. En Suiza por ejemplo, de lo que se gana, como en USA, hay que quitar el gasto del seguro médico y lo que se mete en ahorro-previsión para tener el auténtico neto. Si les metes un sablazo extra la población lo aceptaría mal .

Podrían poner un IVA quizá, pero más impuestos sobre los salarios no sería fácil. Porque además la parte que difiere mucho de Europa son las cotizaciones sociales a cargo del empleador, y no iban a ponerse muy contentas las organizaciones patronales en USA si esa costumbre se perdiera.


----------



## Teuro (30 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Los periódicos actuales son mero recogenotas de lo que les dicen sus castuzos locales y las autoridades de Bruselas.
> 0 independencia
> 0 investigación
> 0 critica



La raíz del problema del periodismo es que esa carrera de pinta y colorea solo la hacen estudiantes más cercanos a la deficiencia mental que de otra cosa, hace lustros que no hay "excelencia" en el periodismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

Puede que quien haya dado la orden no sea ucraniano…








Корреспондент показал обломки снаряда РСЗО HIMARS, из которой ВСУ обстреляли Еленовку


Фрагменты, как небольшие, так и крупные, - доказательства по уголовному делу, которые уже собирает следствие.




tvzvezda.ru





En las fosas marianas apuntan más bien a cerrar bocas sobre un caso complicadilo para el Pentágono…puede servir este enlace de africanos para hacerse una idea..








Armes chimiques et bactériologiques : les guerres cachées de l’empire - Algérie Patriotique


le professeur Jeffrey Sachs, économiste et enseignant à l’Université de Columbia à New York, et par ailleurs conseiller de l'ONU pour les objectifs de développement durable, a été invité au Gate Center en Espagne par l’ancien chef du gouvernement espagnol José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, qui en est...




www.algeriepatriotique.com


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos que huyeron a territorio enemigo: "Nadie pidió a Rusia que nos salvase"*
"Mis últimos días en Mariupol transcurrieron de la misma manera que el último mes: sin teléfono, no había agua, ni electricidad, ni gas. Ni una sola tienda funcionaba. Los proyectiles impactaron repetidamente contra mi apartamento y no quedó nada de él. Y un día, cuando salí a la calle y vi una ciudad completamente destruida y quemada, me di cuenta de que no tenía sentido quedarme en ella". Con los soldados rusos a las puertas, Igor afrontó la elección más difícil: *morir en tu ciudad o huir al país enemigo*. Igual que han hecho más de dos millones de refugiados ucranianos, Igor escogió la segunda opción: fue a la boca del lobo.

Tras entrar en Rusia, algunos desplazados acaban en remotos *campos de 'acogida' en la parte oriental de Rusia*. Los medios de comunicación rusos lo venden como una operación humanitaria para gente que "huye del nazismo". Pero la realidad es bien distinta.









Los ucranianos que huyeron a territorio enemigo: "Nadie pidió a Rusia que nos salvase"


"Mis últimos días en Mariupol transcurrieron de la misma manera que el último mes: sin teléfono, no había agua, ni electricidad, ni gas. Ni una sola tienda funcionaba....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> " La cada vez menor atención al conflicto desconecta a las audiencias del origen de los problemas económicos que atraviesan sus países"
> 
> Igual lo que les desconecta de las noticias son estas tonterias. Los problemas economicos de España eran ya muy graves antes de esta guerra por lo que el origen de los problemas no puede ser la guerra.
> 
> Asi que la gente, que puede ser tonta, despistada y carecer de interes, pasa de ellos como de la mierda porque algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca y lo saben instintivamente aunque esten al nivel de las amebas en raciocinio.



Los problemas económicos de España son graves desde el siglo XVI, no es nada nuevo. Y echar la culpa al gobierno de turno obviando a los que tienen los recursos, tampoco. En España nuestra élite económica prefiere la SICAV o cavar zanjas para el BOE para taparlas al día siguiente al I+D. Vamos, que no son de pensar ni trabajar mucho.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Jul 2022)

El patriota ucraniano (que solo puede hablar el 10% del idioma ucraniano) no está contento de que las chicas ucranianas salgan con soldados rusos, les presenten a sus padres y pasen la noche en sus hogares. En lugar de Slava Ukraini al final dijo Pizdets.




"¡Vladimir Putin, estamos contigo!"

#Transnistria, Abjasia, #Chechenia, Georgia, #Siria, Uzbekistán, Khazak, Osetia, #Moldavia, #Bielorrusia, #Crimea, #Irán, Irak, #Venezuela, Cuba, #Líbano, #Palestina, Etiopía, #Ucrania #Kherson , #Kharkiv #Odessa #Dnipro ... ¡todos los putinistas! ¡Maldita sea!




¿Os acordáis de este combatiente ucraniano del regimiento Azov que fue "evacuado" del #Azovstal en #Mariupol?
Su cuerpo fue identificado en imágenes gráficas entre las víctimas de la prisión de #Yelenovka (#Olenivka) después del ataque ucraniano.



#Zelensky cometió un gran error
Había 2300 prisioneros de AZOV
Zelensky solo logró matar a 53
El resto ahora está listo para revelar todo y testificar contra el régimen de #Kiev.
#Yelenivka #Yelenovka #Olenivka HIMARS #MariupolTribunal


Matar a un grupo de prisioneros de guerra de Azov con HIMARS de EE. UU. sería un error interesante para las fuerzas regulares de Zelensky, especialmente mientras están bajo interrogatorio.

Eva Karene Bartlett
*Advertencia, fotos gráficas.
Escenas horribles hoy en el centro de detención cerca del pueblo de Yelenovka, que Ucrania bombardeó anoche con HIMARS estadounidenses. El secretario de Prensa del Comando Militar de la RPD, Eduard Basurin, dijo que 53 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos murieron, 71 resultaron heridos...


----------



## Teuro (30 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Según Centeneitor está en el 13%.....



El problema de la alta inflación de España es una muy mala noticia, porque hace tiempo que gastamos la ventaja de tener una economía "más barata" que la alemana, ahora mismo en una gran cantidad de productos básicos los precios de España están igual o más caros que los de Alemania. Precisamente esa puede ser el mayor freno para el "despegue" de la economía española, nos vamos a asfixiar con nuestra propia riqueza ...


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania pide a la ONU y a Cruz Roja que investiguen el ataque a una prisión con 50 muertos.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han pedido a las *Naciones Unidas* y al *Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja* (CICR) que investiguen el ataque contra una cárcel de la autoproclamada República de *Donetsk *en el que murieron 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

Las Fuerzas Armadas, el Ministerio de Defensa, los servicios de seguridad y el Defensor del Pueblo de *Ucrania *solicitaron el viernes en un comunicado conjunto que estas organizaciones envíen representantes para esclarecer la "masacre".

"El bombardeo es un cínico acto de terrorismo por parte de la Federación Rusa, una provocación militar y una clásica operación de falsa bandera con el propósito de ocultar crímenes de guerra, desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas e incrementar las tensiones en la sociedad ucraniana", afirmaron.

El comunicado negó una vez más que *Ucrania *estuviera detrás del ataque contra la prisión, situada en la localidad de *Yelenovka *(también conocida como *Olenivka*, en ucraniano), ya que el Ejército ucraniano dispone de "equipamiento suficiente" para "identificar sus blancos" con precisión, argumentaron.

El hecho de que los prisioneros fueran trasladados a las instalaciones de esa localidad poco antes del ataque, así como la ausencia de hostilidades en ese emplazamiento, demuestran que se trata de una eliminación premeditada, afirmó el comunicado. Informa Efe


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Teuro (30 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> He encontrado esta "noticia" en varios canales de Telegram rusos. He intentado confirmarla por otras fuentes pero no he podido.Lo pongo, pues si fuese cierto sería muy seria amenaza al petrodolar:
> 
> 
> "Para que esta escoria de nuestra tierra ya no exista”: el príncipe saudí prohibió a Biden la entrada al país.
> ...



Y sin el apoyo militar de EEUU los Saud caerían en unos meses ...


----------



## Rantamplum (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Rusia se piensa que esto va a volver a ser como antes de INVADIR un pais soberano?
> 
> Lo jodido es que parece que si. Viven en una realidad paralela. El asco y antipatía que están generando es casi infinito.



No , no va a ser igual , el próximo se lo va a pensar mucho antes de tocarle los cojones , y ucrania no era soberano


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mientras Zelenski solo habla de que luchará hasta la muerte del último Ucraniano (eso si, el y su familia no lo harán) y lo exigia incluso a hombres acorralados sin apenas comida y bebida y solo habla para exigir más armas (llevo a vetar la entrada de la Cruz Roja y pedir boicotearla) en el otro lado, tenemos a los "demonios" Rusos:
> 
> 
> *Putin ordena al Gobierno ruso la reparación de viviendas e infraestructuras en la parte separatista del Donbás*
> ...



Esta información en el fondo, lo que revela son las intenciones de Rusia.
Los contribuyentes en Rusia apoyamos la ayuda financiera de las repúblicas, y de en general, todo el sur y el este pro ruso.

Sin embargo, en el momento en el que Rusia tenga que ayudar al oeste...desde kiev a Lvov, entonces todos nos pondremos en contra. Ni un rublo a los ucranianos anti rusos.
Por eso, es evidente que Rusia no va a ocupar el oeste, y que por tanto, cuando le de la gana, puede bombardearlo a placer, porque no vamos a poner un duro para reconstruirlo.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Cuanto peor les vaya la INVASION más mierdas de este tipo vamos a ver, es lo mismo que los bombardeos indiscriminados después de cada golpe gordo ucraniano, no saben como defenderse y acaban atacando a los más débiles.


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

[Forwarded from Ucrania.ru]
[ Photo ]
El precio de la espectacular foto de la esposa de zelensky - infografía

(las Amazonas que la protegen en un nuevo equipo militar desde cero, por supuesto, no tienen nada que ver con la guerra. se vistieron para la sesión)

t.me/mig41


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Si no han quebrado es porque EEUU todavia tiene 20-25 puntos del PIB (PIB que ademas esta significativamente infravalorado por la balanza comercial y porque no contabiliza inversion fuera del pais) de presion fiscal que podria subir para llegar al nivel medio de la UE.
> 
> Las tonterias de poderio militar, chantajes y gobiernos en la sombra estan muy bien cuando eres un ignorante pero para la economia (el mercado) eso no existe, solo trabaja con la realidad. Y la realidad es que EEUU podria *duplicar* sus ingresos tributarios y todavia tener menos presion fiscal que Francia, España, Belgica o Dinamarca.



¿Te refieres a convertir los EEUU en un país comunista?
Lo increíble es que tu creas que eso puede pasar en EEUU sin una guerra civil.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> No , no va a ser igual , el próximo se lo va a pensar mucho antes de tocarle los cojones , y ucrania no era soberano




Que cachondo que eres joio.......


----------



## Honkler (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El primer afortunado essssssssss.....Letonia:
> 
> 
> *"Gazprom" detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia en la solicitud de julio*
> ...



Lo que tendría que hacer Rusia es mandar a la Edad de Piedra a los países bálticos.


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





[[Forwarded from Pull3]
EEUU. sobre el ataque de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania a la prisión preventiva en Yelenovka.

✔ *coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas en el Consejo de seguridad nacional de la casa Blanca, John Kirby*: solo recientemente hemos visto datos recientes al respecto. Supuestamente, hubo un ataque en el cuartel con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, pero no podemos confirmarlo, así que creo que *debo abstenerme de hacer comentarios*. Simplemente no tenemos suficiente información para hablar sobre estos primeros mensajes.

✔ *portavoz de la casa Blanca Carine Jean-Pierre*: hemos visto estos mensajes. No es algo de lo que podamos hablar desde aquí. Eso no es algo que vamos a comentar. [¿Quién es responsable de este golpe?] *No vamos a hablar de eso en este momento*.

✔ *alto representante del Pentágono en el informe especial:* no tenemos información precisa. *Si fue un golpe del lado Ucraniano, les aseguro que no querían hacerlo.*










КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





[ Photo ]
Algo, veo, la Prensa occidental no está muy interesada en cubrir el golpe de ayer contra los "azovitas" en Yelenovka.

En the Times, por ejemplo, hoy no hay una palabra al respecto. En cambio, hay una entrevista con el" escritor " Mustafa Nayem sobre el hecho de que no se arrepiente de haber sumido a Ucrania en el Maidan y la guerra.
¿Y por qué elenovka es menos interesante que Mustafa?


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a convertir los EEUU en un país comunista?
> Lo increíble es que tu creas que eso puede pasar en EEUU sin una guerra civil.



Ya ocurrió. durante los mandatos de Eisenhower (1953-61) el impuesto sobre la renta para los tramos más altos era del 90 % y el equivalente al impuesto de sociedades para las grandes coroporaciones superior al 50 %. Es a partir de Nixon cuando esas cifras empiezan a bajar y es con Reagan cuando se desploman y poco menos que hay que pagarles por existir e iluminar el mundo.  

Da la casualidad de que esos años fueron la época dorada del currela yanki, el sueño américano hecho realidad. Vamos, lo que Trump prometió devolver a los rednecks ...


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

HOY......


----------



## lapetus (30 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si fue un golpe del lado Ucraniano, les aseguro que no querían hacerlo.



Pues hala, ya sabemos quién lo hizo.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Jul 2022)

Pues eso es lo que vamos a tener toda la guerra. Que hacen algo los Rusos, lo que sea....son el demonio, hay que acusarlos de crimenes contra la humanidad e investigar lo sucedido para poner duras condenas, ponerles más sanciones, prohibir o expulsar a ciudadanos y estudiantes Rusos la entrada a otros paises.

Que lo hacen los Ucranianos....no, no han sido ellos, han sido los Rusos. Que se demuestra/o es evidente que deben haberlo hecho los Ucranianos...ya no interesa investiga lo sucedido.....o pobrecillos, no tenían culpa porque no querían hacerlo, asíque no pasa nada y a otra cosa.

De todos modos si hay órdenes de culpar de todo a los Rusos (se les ha llegado a culpar hasta de las minas que se soltaron en el Mar Negro y que la propia Ucrania reconoció poner...pero era culpa de Rusia no poder navegar sin riesgo) poco importa lo que se investigue, si los que lo hacen harán y dirán lo que dicte EEUU.

Por cierto, la excusa para probar que no atacaron a sus propios nazis es de chiste:

" La nota niega una vez más que Kiev estuviera detrás del ataque contra Yelenovka, ya que* el Ejército ucraniano dispone de "equipamiento suficiente" para "identificar sus blancos" con precisión.*"

Ya la dijeron ayer, que gracias a las armas occidentales no fallaban un ataque, siempre daban donde querían. Tema aparte que esto no es necesariamente cierto (también están por ejemplo las contramedidas o la ineptitud de quien lanza el ataque) el tema es que nadie duda de que ese ataque se hizo expresamente. Quien podía tener más interes en que esos nazis no hablasen (que se sintieron abandonados por Zelenski en la acería para que los matasen sin armas, ni comida ni enviarles más hombres) ¿Quien quiere demostrar que los nazis están del lado de Zelenski y que han cometido atrocidades durante años? ¿O a quien no le interesa que divulguen información sobere sus crímenes cometidos?

Pero ya dijo Zelenski que había que luchar hasta el último hombre. Y que se iría a por los traidores ¿Un aviso tal vez para el que se rinda?


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Discordante (30 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es tan fácil. En UsA la presión fiscal es menor básicamente porque su SS es pequeña (y no hay un IVA), igual que las de los demás países con sistemas de pensiones mixtos; necesitan menos cotizaciones porque las oensiones de la SS son bajas en relación con los salarios. Pero eso no implica que la puedan elevar alegremente. En Suiza por ejemplo, de lo que se gana, como en USA, hay que quitar el gasto del seguro médico y lo que se mete en ahorro-previsión para tener el auténtico neto. Si les metes un sablazo extra la población lo aceptaría mal .
> 
> Podrían poner un IVA quizá, pero más impuestos sobre los salarios no sería fácil. Porque además la parte que difiere mucho de Europa son las cotizaciones sociales a cargo del empleador, y no iban a ponerse muy contentas las organizaciones patronales en USA si esa costumbre se perdiera.



No digo que sea facil ni terriblemente impopular pero aqui se decia lo mismo en los 70 y mira donde hemos llegado. El esfuerzo fiscal en EEUU debe ser como 50 veces menor que la media UE por lo que indicas y cambiar el modelo seria un error pero daria muchos recursos al estado (luego a que los destine y en que volumen es otro tema).

La cuestion es que tienen ese margen, que otros no tienen, y que eso tambien se contabiliza a la hora de invertir en su deuda o su moneda y las consideraciones/calculos de lo quebrados que estan.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nueva ronda de rusofobia: los rusos y bielorrusos que entran en Letonia están obligados a condenar a Rusia
> 
> Según el periódico letón LSM, los guardias fronterizos exigen que los ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos firmen un documento de condena de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Espero con emoción mi proximo paso fronterizo por Letonia con mi familia rusa, a ver si tienen cojones de hacerlo delante mío como ciudadano de la UE.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Teniendo esa familia quien quiere enemigos


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

La fuerza aérea de los Estados Unidos suspendió los vuelos de los cazas F-35 debido a un mal funcionamiento de los asientos de expulsión.









China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. В связи с кризисом на Украине освещаем новости. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (30 Jul 2022)

Curioso lo de Letonia:

La compañía de gas letona *Latvijas Gaze* (LG) ha sido objeto de críticas en *Letonia *tras anunciar *que está comprando gas de Rusia *de una empresa que no es *Gazprom*, poco antes de que la compañía estatal rusa diera a conocer la interrupción del suministro al país báltico.

*Aigars Kalvitis*, presidente del consejo directivo de LG, anunció este viernes en un comunicado que la empresa "está comprando gas de otros proveedores, pagando en euros tal y como lo requiere el marco regulatorio en vigor en *Letonia*".

Agregó que no se están produciendo negocios con *Gazprom *ya que no es posible realizar pagos en rublos, tal y como requiere *Moscú*.

El comunicado también destaca que *LG "no es el único importador de gas natural en la región báltica que está comprando y recibiendo gas natural de Rusia*", con lo que apunta según los medios locales a que LG está obteniendo el gas a través de un intermediario.

"Según las enmiendas a la Ley de Energía en vigor desde el 28.07.2022, el suministro de gas natural de *Rusia *se prohibirá el 01.01.2023. Hasta esa fecha, el suministro está permitido," concluye el comunicado de LG. Informa Efe


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Jul 2022)

NOTICIAS
*Los rusos pueden ingresar a Letonia solo firmando una carta que condena el SVO*

Los ciudadanos rusos que intentan ingresar a Letonia deben firmar una carta de condena de la SVO.

Las autoridades letonas protagonizaron una provocación extremadamente grave contra Rusia y los ciudadanos rusos. Como se supo, para poder acceder sin trabas al territorio de Letonia, los ciudadanos de Rusia y, según algunos informes, los ciudadanos de Bielorrusia, deben firmar un documento en el que condenan la operación militar especial en curso en el territorio de Ucrania. En caso de intento de negarse a firmar dicho documento, se cerrará la entrada al territorio de Letonia.

Según los politólogos rusos, las acciones de Riga son absolutamente inaceptables, ya que esto conduce directamente al descrédito de Rusia, sin mencionar el hecho de que la condena de la SVO puede dañar a los propios ciudadanos. Vladimir Shapovalov, subdirector del Instituto de Historia y Política de la Universidad Pedagógica Estatal de Moscú, habló sobre este tema en una entrevista con Pravda.ru.

*“Esas acciones que Letonia está tomando ahora, de hecho, junto con Lituania, es líder en la violación de los derechos de los rusos, en el descrédito, en una política que está en conflicto con las normas y principios de la declaración de derechos humanos. La Federación Rusa debería, a nivel diplomático, al menos llamar la atención tanto de las organizaciones internacionales como del estado letón sobre la inadmisibilidad de tales acciones que violan los derechos de los ciudadanos rusos. Y en este caso, aquellos de nuestros conciudadanos que se permiten ataques anti-rusos, incluso si están, por ejemplo, en el territorio de Letonia, y luego regresan a Rusia, deben comprender perfectamente el alcance total de las consecuencias de su acciones que han cometido.*Shapovalov dijo.

La parte rusa aún no ha emitido comentarios oficiales sobre las acciones de las autoridades letonas, sin embargo, los expertos señalan que tal provocación de Letonia definitivamente debería detenerse.



https://avia-es.com/news/rossiyane-mogut-popast-v-latviyu-tolko-podpisav-pismo-s-osuzhdeniem-svo


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya ocurrió. durante los mandatos de Eisenhower (1953-61) el impuesto sobre la renta para los tramos más altos era del 90 % y el equivalente al impuesto de sociedades para las grandes coroporaciones superior al 50 %. Es a partir de Nixon cuando esas cifras empiezan a bajar y es con Reagan cuando se desploman y poco menos que hay que pagarles por existir e iluminar el mundo.
> 
> Da la casualidad de que esos años fueron la época dorada del currela yanki, el sueño américano hecho realidad. Vamos, lo que Trump prometió devolver a los rednecks ...



Llevaba su filosofía detrás: no podemos permitir que los más capaces dejen de trabajar porque ya les basta lo conseguido, tampoco podemos permitir que no trabajen, o que se esfuercen poco, porque no compense.

Como además era una sociedad más igualitaria, con menos abanico salarial había menos delincuencia y menos necesidad "apartheids" en urbanizaciones privadas.

El "status" se adquiría con diferencias dinerarias menos consolidadas, salvo unos pocos que con moneda propia podían evadir, y evadían, claro que si, pero mucho menos, más caro y más difícil que hoy sin moneda propia.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No digo que sea facil ni terriblemente impopular pero aqui se decia lo mismo en los 70 y mira donde hemos llegado. El esfuerzo fiscal en EEUU debe ser como 50 veces menor que la media UE por lo que indicas y cambiar el modelo seria un error pero daria muchos recursos al estado (luego a que los destine y en que volumen es otro tema).
> 
> La cuestion es que tienen ese margen, que otros no tienen, y que eso tambien se contabiliza a la hora de invertir en su deuda o su moneda y las consideraciones/calculos de lo quebrados que estan.



No es tan pequeño. Comparado con Francia o Bélgica sí, pero de España están a 10 puntos y unos 6 son cotizaciones sociales.
Y también es que tienen unos déficit de escándalo estos ultimos años, en gasto estamos menos lejos que en ingresos.



Casi todos los países que están por debajo del promedio de la OCDE tienen seguros sanitarios privados y pensiones mixtas. En cierto modo eso, al menos lo sanitario, son impuestos aunque no se contabilizan. También hay menos ayudas sociales, quizá el americano medio mas de izquierdas aceptaría a regañadientes una subida fiscal si le rebajaran costes sanitarios o añadieran pagas, pero hacerlo sin contrapartida no creo que fuera aceptado.

Seguramente podrían elevar 5-7 puntos la presión fiscal metiendo un IVA y algunas cosas más. Pero un asalariado americano tampoco es que pague poco directamente de su nómina. El 15% de un salario bajo allí (30k), en torno al 20% con el medio (60k) y el 30% con el doble de la media.

Podrían subirles los combustibles pero allí se necesitan mucho más que aquí para ir a trabajar.


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

*Rusia descubre otros dos laboratorios de guerra biológica en el Donbass*


Redacción30 de julio de 2022 









El avance del ejército ruso en Ucrania ha descubierto otros dos laboratorios biológicos de Estados Unidos en Rubejnoe y Severodonetsk, en la República Popular de Lugansk, donde utilizaron a los militares ucranianos como conejillos de indias.
La rápida retirada del ejército ucraniano hizo que no pudieran llevarse o destruir el contenido de los laboratorios, que fueron minados cuidadosamente. Los especialistas rusos se encuentran en el lugar para analizar el trabajo que se llevaba a cabo en ambos laboratorios (*).
El 6 de marzo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró que Estados Unidos había gastado más de 200 millones de dólares en los laboratorios biológicos militares que tenía en Ucrania.
Por parte de Estados Unidos, en el programa de guerra biológica participaron el Pentágono y la Administración de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA), así como Black & Veatch (Overland Park, Kansas) y CH2M Hill (Englewood, Colorado).
Por parte de Ucrania los implicados son el Instituto de Investigación de Epidemiología y Enfermedades Infecciosas Kievsky Gromashevsky Instituto de Medicina Veterinaria (Kiev), Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania (Kiev), Instituto Mechnikov de Microbiología e Inmunología (Kharkiv), Centro de Investigación de la Peste de Ucrania (Odessa) y el Instituto de Investigación de Epidemiología e Higiene de Lvov.
De los 30 laboratorios ucranianos que participaron en el programa militar estadounidense, 11 eran laboratorios del Departamento Central de Epidemiología Sanitaria del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano que participaron en el seguimiento de la situación biológica, la selección y la transferencia de cepas.
Durante el seguimiento impusieron un estricto control de acceso a los patógenos (PACS).
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirmó, además, que las cepas y los biomateriales se recogieron y se transfirieron al Instituto de Investigación Reed del ejército estadounidense. Se trataba de muestras de cepas altamente patógenas de la peste, el ántrax, el cólera, la tularemia, la brucelosis, el virus de Crimea-Congo, hantavirus, virus de la encefalitis transmitida por garrapatas y leptospirosis, así como de 4.000 muestras biomédicas de personal del ejército ucraniano.
Los médicos rusos han examinado a los militares ucranianos que han caído presos y han confirmado que algunos fueron sometidos a experimentos médicos durante años, ya que sus índices de enfermedad están muy por encima de la media normal. “Un tercio de los militares examinados tenía (o está actualmente enfermo) de hepatitis A, más del cuatro por ciento tenía fiebre con síndrome renal, otro veinte por ciento sufría una enfermedad con el exótico nombre de fiebre del Nilo Occidental”.
(*) В двух освобожденных городах ЛНР найдены очередные американские биолаборатории: EADaily


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

En el día de ayer fueron desmilitarizados 12 almacenes de municiones y 4 bases de los ocupantes.

Distrito Genichesky, menos BC;
Distrito de Kherson, menos BC;
Distrito de Kakhovsky, menos BC;
Distrito de Beryslav, menos BC;
Ilovaisk, región de Donetsk, menos BC;
Nova Kakhovka (distrito), Óblast de Kherson, 2 strikes en las bases de los Rashists;
Chornobayivka (distrito), menos base y BC;
Oleshki (distrito), región de Kherson, menos BC;
Brylivka, región de Kherson, menos BC;
Svatov, región de Luhansk, menos BC;
Donetsk, menos BC;
Bryanka, región de Luhansk, menos BC y base;
Yasinuvata, región de Donetsk, menos BC;
Distrito de Vasylivskyi, Zaporizhzhia, menos BC.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bienvenidos al futuro:
> 
> Hannover ha apagado la calefacción y pasa a duchas frías en todos los edificios públicos.
> 
> ...



Pobre Ernesto, pero él tiene aún a Carolina para calentarse.
Yo por ella pasaría frío y hambre si fuera menester.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Jul 2022)

2022-07-29



NOTICIAS
*Las posiciones de las tropas estadounidenses en Ucrania fueron cubiertas con un poderoso bombardeo.*

Bombas aéreas han caído sobre las posiciones del ejército estadounidense en Ucrania.

El ejército y los mercenarios estadounidenses en Ucrania han sido objeto de un fuerte ataque de los aviones de combate rusos. Esto se evidencia en cuadros de video en los que el autor afirma que se arrojaron bombas sobre las posiciones, mientras que en el cuadro se puede ver a un soldado estadounidense.

En el video presentado, se pueden ver las consecuencias de un poderoso ataque aéreo de aviones militares rusos. No se sabe exactamente cuándo se tomaron tales imágenes de video, sin embargo, a juzgar por el estado de ánimo de pánico, como resultado de un ataque de alta precisión, el área de despliegue de las tropas estadounidenses se borró literalmente.

Según datos preliminares, el video se filmó en el territorio de la región de Kharkiv, donde anteriormente se encontraban los mercenarios estadounidenses. Sin embargo, cabe señalar que el uniforme del soldado que apareció en el video es totalmente consistente con el uniforme utilizado en el ejército estadounidense. Esto puede indicar el hecho de que no estamos hablando de mercenarios, sino de la plena participación de las fuerzas armadas de los EE. UU., especialmente en el contexto de la información actual de que el personal militar de los EE. UU. está a cargo de las armas de los EE. UU.

Según diversas fuentes, hasta 30 mercenarios de Estados Unidos han sido eliminados en Ucrania desde el inicio de la SVO.
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/pozicii-amerikanskih-voysk-na-ukraine-nakryli-moshchnym-bombovym-udarom


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

Ayer fueron desnacificados 12 almacenes de municiones y 4 bases de los ocupantes genocidas. Putin remains a master strategist.


Distrito Genichesky, menos BC;
Distrito de Kherson, menos BC;
Distrito de Kakhovsky, menos BC;
Distrito de Beryslav, menos BC;
Ilovaisk, región de Donetsk, menos BC;
Nova Kakhovka (distrito), Óblast de Kherson, 2 strikes en las bases de los Rashists;
Chornobayivka (distrito), menos base y BC;
Oleshki (distrito), región de Kherson, menos BC;
Brylivka, región de Kherson, menos BC;
Svatov, región de Luhansk, menos BC;
Donetsk, menos BC;
Bryanka, región de Luhansk, menos BC y base;
Yasinuvata, región de Donetsk, menos BC;
Distrito de Vasylivskyi, Zaporizhzhia, menos BC.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

Por si queréis seguir el avión de la corrupta Pelosi, que ojalá provoque la acción militar china.

SPAR19 Historial y rastreo de vuelos - FlightAware


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No digo que sea facil ni terriblemente impopular pero aqui se decia lo mismo en los 70 y mira donde hemos llegado. El esfuerzo fiscal en EEUU debe ser como 50 veces menor que la media UE por lo que indicas y cambiar el modelo seria un error pero daria muchos recursos al estado (luego a que los destine y en que volumen es otro tema).
> 
> La cuestion es que tienen ese margen, que otros no tienen, y que eso tambien se contabiliza a la hora de invertir en su deuda o su moneda y las consideraciones/calculos de lo quebrados que estan.



El esfuerzo fiscal quizás sea mucho menor pero los "tax payers" americanos viven con lo puesto, han de pagar seguro medico, hipoteca, prestamos varios, entre ellos el préstamo escolar, etc.

Si suben los impuestos se quedan en bolas y hay impago de hipotecas, prestamos y demás, mucha gente prefiere no trabajar en USA porque o llevas un nivel de vida de red neck y te lo puedes permitir o se sacan hasta la camisa en gastos necesarios.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

Segun los medios propagandisticos rusos, la guerra va viento el popa y la economia va como un tiro a pesar de las sanciones.

En la realidad es todo otra cosa:



Los que son minimamente inteligentes estan huyendo como alma que lleva el diablo


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Jul 2022)

Nancy Pelosi va de camino ...


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya ocurrió. durante los mandatos de Eisenhower (1953-61) el impuesto sobre la renta para los tramos más altos era del 90 % y el equivalente al impuesto de sociedades para las grandes coroporaciones superior al 50 %. Es a partir de Nixon cuando esas cifras empiezan a bajar y es con Reagan cuando se desploman y poco menos que hay que pagarles por existir e iluminar el mundo.
> 
> Da la casualidad de que esos años fueron la época dorada del currela yanki, el sueño américano hecho realidad. Vamos, lo que Trump prometió devolver a los rednecks ...



El modelo con el que los liberales tantas pajas se hacen comenzó en los EEUU durante los años 70-80... y, oh casualidad, coincide con el inicio del bajón de la calidad de vida y el aumento de las desigualdades en el país. Los años dorados se sostenían en un petróleo barato y en aquellos impuestos, qué cosas...


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Jul 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y sin el apoyo militar de EEUU los Saud caerían en unos meses ...



Por eso me pareció muy rara la noticia.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Nancy Pelosi va de camino ...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140460
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140460



Una pena que el 737 no sea un Max. Así se mataba ella sólita.


----------



## Discordante (30 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es tan pequeño. Comparado con Francia o Bélgica sí, pero de España están a 10 puntos y unos 6 son cotizaciones sociales.
> Y también es que tienen unos déficit de escándalo estos ultimos años, en gasto estamos menos lejos que en ingresos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140448
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140449
> ...



Puede que haya exagerado un poco pero si sumas las transferencias que reciben (en EEUU se distribuye incluso a las clases medias) la diferencia es mayor de lo que muestran la mayoria de mediciones estandar. Hoy mismo leia que hay estados que siguen dando 7.500$ de ayuda por la compra de un vehiculo hibrido.

El esfuerzo fiscal real del estadounidense medio es muy bajo. No se si encontraras buenos datos pero buscalo.

Tambien estoy de acuerdo en que no pueden elevar 10-15 puntos asi como asi pero margen tienen que es a lo que me referia. Un IVA, algunos indirectos, algo al trabajo y el impuesto de sociedades retocado y global y los sacas. Obviamente tiene que ser el metodo de la rena hervida como hicieron en europa pero 2-3 decadas en terminos de inversion no son tanto (ahi estan los bonos).

De todos modos esas graficas deben ser antiguas porque actualmente el gasto de muchos paises lleva siendo bastante mas elevado los ultimos 2-3 años y todos sabemos que va a costar que vuelvan a atras sobre todo a algunos. Todos sabemos que la voracidad fiscal es infinita y si consiguen consolidar un gasto lo van a cubrir con subidas fiscales paulatinas en la mayoria de los paises.



Alvin Red dijo:


> El esfuerzo fiscal quizás sea mucho menor pero los "tax payers" americanos viven con lo puesto, han de pagar seguro medico, hipoteca, prestamos varios, entre ellos el préstamo escolar, etc.
> 
> Si suben los impuestos se quedan en bolas y hay impago de hipotecas, prestamos y demás, mucha gente prefiere no trabajar en USA porque o llevas un nivel de vida de red neck y te lo puedes permitir o se sacan hasta la camisa en gastos necesarios.



Sinceramente creo que no es asi. Obviamente no es un paraiso anarcocapitalista sin impuestos pero practicamente todos salvo los ultimos 2 percentiles mas elevados reciben transferencias netas del estado. Eso obviamente incluye a muchos tax payers pero claro el gasto de alguien sale pero son personas de salarios realmente elevados y empresas. lo que hace que la media sea muy baja.

Se que suena contraintuitivo pero de verdad mirarlo.


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

*El ejército ruso piratea la artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Estados Unidos a Ucrania*


Redacción28 de julio de 2022 









El ejército ruso está pirateando los Himars, artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Estados Unidos a Ucrania, según dijo Alexei Leonkov a la cadena de televisión Rossiya-1.
El analista militar aseguró que el nuevo sistema de contrabatería, utilizado por primera vez en el Donbas, ha demostrado claramente que los Himars son muy vulnerables, lo cual ha sorprendido a los estadounidenses que operan dichos equipos militares (1).
“El sistema estadounidense ha sido pirateado. Y nuestro desarrollo secreto se desplegará en todas las direcciones. Un buen sistema, aún no puedo nombrarlo, pero funciona a distancias mucho mayores, fijando instantáneamente el lugar de lanzamiento. Para los estadounidenses, esto es una sorpresa muy desagradable”, dijo Leonkov.
El “arma milagrosa anunciada por los estadounidenses” ha perdido gran parte de su eficacia: “Parece que la próxima vez en Estados Unidos pensarán en la utilidad de enviar MLRS para eliminarlos en el Donbas”.
Ayer la artillería rusa atacó un depósito de municiones en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, destruyendo más de 100 cohetes destinados al sistema Himars y alcanzando a unos 120 soldados ucranianos, mercenarios extranjeros y personal técnico (2).
El 17 de julio la artillería rusa atacó con misiles el puesto de mando de la 59 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de la aldea de Zeleny Gay, en la región de Mykolayev.
Hasta ahora el ataque había sido comunicado por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, pero ahora ha sido confirmado por Simon Ostrovsky, periodista de la PBS NewsHour. Según Ostrovsky, murieron 40 militares ucranianos.
El ataque indica que las fuerzas rusas disponen de las coordenadas exactas de los depósitos de municiones y otras instalaciones militares importantes de los ucranianos, lo que permite realizar ataques precisos con gran eficacia.
En las últimas dos semanas, las tropas rusas han disparado 129 misiles contra Nikolaev, alcanzando a muchos militantes ucranianos y destruyendo una gran cantidad de equipo militar.
La eficacia de los ataques del ejército ruso contra Nikolaev fue confirmado por fuentes ucranianas. El funeral del subcomandante de una de las brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, el teniente coronel Andriy Nevydanchuk y el capitán Vadim Gavrilyuk, fallecidos el 17 de junio como consecuencia de un ataque ruso, tuvo lugar en Jmelnitsky.
(1) La Russie répond aux HIMARS américains par un nouveau développement secret
(2) https://fr.topcor.ru/27109-amerikan...st-rossijskogo-udara-po-59-j-brigade-vsu.html


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jul 2022)

"Pero ej que los uza zon muy maloz porque quieren trocear ruzia....."

Anda...mira....


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

Posible nueva bolsa y otro fracaso estrepitoso del grupo genocida invasor?. La importancia de la logistica, el verdadero talon de aquiles de las fuerzas racistas que lo pueden suponer todo, retirada de Jerson, fin a la idea de llegar a Odessa y Transnitria. Y sobre todo, fin al agua en Crimea, una de las principales razones de la invasion.


----------



## Salamandra (30 Jul 2022)

US delist threat against Alibaba 'to further damage the international status of US capital market' - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




*La Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU.* (SEC, por sus siglas en inglés)* agregó el viernes a la empresa china más grande que cotiza en EE. UU., Alibaba, y otras tres empresas chinas a una lista creciente de empresas que se enfrentan a la eliminación,* informó The Wall Street Journal. 

*En este punto, un total de 159 de más de 260 empresas chinas que cotizan en el mercado estadounidense han sido incluidas en la lista de la SEC de EE. UU., *

Si bien el impulso continuo de EE. UU. para el desacoplamiento financiero de China ciertamente tendrá un impacto en las empresas chinas, dado que las empresas chinas han encontrado otras opciones de cotización, obligarlas a abandonar el mercado estadounidense solo puede dañar el atractivo del mercado estadounidense para el capital internacional


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jul 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> No , no va a ser igual , el próximo se lo va a pensar mucho antes de tocarle los cojones , y ucrania no era soberano



El problema es que "tocar los cojones" es igual a existir....


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Puede que haya exagerado un poco pero si sumas las transferencias que reciben (en EEUU se distribuye incluso a las clases medias) la diferencia es mayor de lo que muestran la mayoria de mediciones estandar. Hoy mismo leia que hay estados que siguen dando 7.500$ de ayuda por la compra de un vehiculo hibrido.
> 
> El esfuerzo fiscal real del estadounidense medio es muy bajo. No se si encontraras buenos datos pero buscalo.
> 
> ...



Los dos últimos quintiles, supongo que dices. Tiene sentido pero en España supongo que es parecido. Aquí entre pensionistas y desempleados son 13M y todos ellos perciben rentas públicas. Quizá aquí están más concentradas en esos colectivos.

Bueno, es que veo que tmabien llaman transferencias al Medicare y Medicaid. Al ser tan cara la sanidad, es cierto que mucha gente recibe prestaciones por encima del valor de lo que paga en impuestos. 

Habría que verlo con detalle, yo creo que en USA las transferencias en dinero son menores que en Europa pero las de servicios sanitarios son elevadas porque la sanidad es muy cara. De hecho Medicare y Medicaid se llevan más dinero que las pensiones. En España la sanidad pública cuesta menos de la mitad que las pensiones.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jul 2022)

Los chinos no pueden retroceder


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por si queréis seguir el avión de la corrupta Pelosi, que ojalá provoque la acción militar china.
> 
> SPAR19 Historial y rastreo de vuelos - FlightAware



Los gringos siempre hacen lo mismo empiezan a dar por culo y a meterte el dedo en el ojo para que sueltes tú la primera ostia y luego decir :

"Veis, ellos son los que han empezado la guerra, ellos son los malos"

No es el momento

USA va para abajo cada vez es más débil y China al revés

No es el momento ... todavía

Se les puede hacer mucho daño simplemente inventándote un brote de coronavirus en Sanghai y cortarles las cadenas de suministro para dispararles la inflación o rechazando el pago en dolares ...

Pero jamás debes empezar una guerra directa con USA si :

1/ Les das una narrativa para vender en su casa de que ellos son los atacados
2/ No estás seguro de que puedes ganar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Nancy Pelosi va de camino ...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140460
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140460



70.000 personas buscando info del vuelo


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 70.000 personas buscando info del vuelo



Es que esto de ver la IIIGM desde la doritocueva con una birra en una mano y una bolsa de doritos en la otra y encima comentando las jugadas da mucho morbo ...

Cosas del siglo XXI...


----------



## Expected (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 70.000 personas buscando info del vuelo



Cuando lo derriban los Chinos....para ir echando el último polvo, antes que nos volatilicen?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que esto de ver la IIIGM desde la doritocueva con una birra en una mano y una bolsa de doritos en la otra y encima comentando las jugadas da mucho morbo ...
> 
> Cosas del siglo XXI...




El avión está en Hawai o sobrevolando lo...ha sido un placer conoceros

En 10-12 horas podría estar en Taiwan.


----------



## agarcime (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El avión está en Hawai o sobrevolando lo...ha sido un placer conoceros
> 
> En 10-12 horas podría estar en Taiwan.



Yo no creo que aterrice en Taiwán. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Moderado (30 Jul 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que si que si, hay que estar muy ciego para no ver que solo han avanzado una decena de km en 3 meses y que ya no avanzan más por qué no pueden, acaso si fueran tan sobrados hubieran hecho la "parada técnica"?, Pues no, han parado porque se han quedado sin fuelle, ahora encima los arsenales los tienen que tener a mas de 80 km si no quieren que se los volatilicen y en breve a más de 300 km, ya han tenido que llevar un regimiento de las Kuriles, Kadirov dice que los chechenos se vuelven a casa que son necesarios allí, Moscú enviando reclutas con 5 días de adiestramiento, pero tú a lo tuyo los rusos no tienen bajas solo los ucranianos, sin embargo te pasas por el otro hilo y por cada página hay 3 o 4 carros o arsenales volados, aquí pasan las páginas y solo se ven las pajas mentales de los prorusos



Una guerra que se puede comparar con el de Ucrania es el de Siria, allí pasaba lo mismo: "eske no abanzan", "ejke no tienen soldados", "ejke ejtán desertando"

Pues al final pasó lo mismo que ahora, durante meses no hubo avances, solo bombardeos aéreos y de artillería. Pero poco después, los sirios empezaron a avanzar en todos los frentes y los yihadistas se derrumbaron, no eran capaces de resistir en ningún frente.

El otro hilo lo abrió un pepero y los que postean son los mismos bots que siguen contando las memeces que suelta el Borrell de turno ¿tanques destruídos?¿rusos muertos? joder, nadie niega que eso suceda, es una puta guerra, obviamente los rusos van a perder soldados y vehículos.

La guerra no va de tomar territorio lo mas rápido posible, los rusos han entrado con un perfil bajo para desmilitarizar Ucrania, eso significa que no van a entrar a saco destruyéndolo todo. Los rusos podrían destruir toda Ucrania sin ningún problema, pero no lo hacen porque no quieren, tan simple como eso; si quisieran hacerlo el régimen nazi habría acabado al igual que acabó Saddam, con todo el país en ruinas y cientos de miles de muertos.

Y ahora que los ukros tienen esos maravillosos misiles lo único que han conseguido es que los rusos no se conformen con el Dombass, ahora irán mas allá. Si no te crees lo que decimos, creete lo que dicen Dragui o Borrell, quieren una solución diplomática porque saben que Ucrania está perdiendo, porque la destrucción del ejercito ucraniano solo es cuestión de tiempo.

La OTAN ha entrenado un ejercito de cientos de miles de soldados, tu igual te crees que eso se puede destruir en 1 mes, deja de ver la guerra como si fuera un videojuego.

Estáis haciendo lo mismo que hicieron los armenios en Karabagh, todo el mes publicando cadáveres de azeríes y tanques en llamas, solo para al final acabar perdiendo casi todo el territorio que controlaban y firmar un acuerdo de paz humillante.

Tan bien les va a los ukros que están reclutando forzosamente a todo el que tenga dos huevos colgando, pronto empezarán con las mujeres.


----------



## Elimina (30 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140473
> 
> 
> "Pero ej que los uza zon muy maloz porque quieren trocear ruzia....."
> ...



Si no entiendes que esto no es más que una respuesta irónica a la realidad institucional usana (porque la "descolonozación rusa" proviene de las instituciones usanas, como bien sabes), es que estás poniendo un nivel muy bajo en la información que traes.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo no creo que aterrice en Taiwán.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Aterrizará en Okinawa y la llevará un avión de las fuerzas aéreas de ese estado que USA no reconoce al tiempo que le vende armas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo no creo que aterrice en Taiwán.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Japón, Corea del Sur es la ruta prevista....china está realizando maniobras con fuego real aguas de Fujian cerca estrecho de Taiwan hasta las 16:00h horario Moscú, han acabado ahora


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

Vaya tela 100k siguiendo el vuelo en Flightradar24....ni Ibai Llanos


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vaya tela 100k siguiendo el vuelo en Flightradar24....ni Ibai Llanos



Son ciudadanos de su distrito electoral preocupados por ella.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

400 ukras entre heridos y muertos al atacar Rusia un tren de transporte militar en zona Donbass


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

Victor Ternovsky


Soy periodista de @SputnikMundo, pero este es mi espacio personal para, entre otros temas, contrarrestar las ‘fake news’ sobre Rusia, país donde nací y vivo *Contacto directo: @VictorTernovsky_bot *https://www.youtube.com/c/VictorTernovsky




t.me








[ Photo ]
Me duele que la española Inditex perdiera 300 millones de dólares al abandonar el mercado de Rusia por sanciones occidentales. Y es que vi los esfuerzos de este grupo para crecer en nuestro país. Pero no veo al régimen español llorando la suerte de sus empresas. Resulta que el 'propagandista ruso' es más patriota de España que Pedro Sánchez?

@victorternovsky









Victor Ternovsky


Soy periodista de @SputnikMundo, pero este es mi espacio personal para, entre otros temas, contrarrestar las ‘fake news’ sobre Rusia, país donde nací y vivo *Contacto directo: @VictorTernovsky_bot *https://www.youtube.com/c/VictorTernovsky




t.me





[ Video ]
"Odio a los rusos!". Es lo que acaba de decir Elisabet Ellingsen, cónsul de Noruega, al personal de un hotel de Rusia. Lo que indignó a esta señora era una leve demora en limpiar su habitación. "Como mujer escandinava, estoy acostumbrada a habitaciones limpias, a diferencia de las mujeres rusas", dijo esta 'diplomática', digna representante del pensamiento que reina en las actuales 'élites' de Occidente


----------



## Captain Julius (30 Jul 2022)

A Pelosi se le está poniendo cara de archiduque.


----------



## ignorante (30 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140473
> 
> 
> "Pero ej que los uza zon muy maloz porque quieren trocear ruzia....."
> ...



¿Sabrías traducir lo que dice el gráfico?

¿Fuente y el resto de información asociada?

Pegar un gráfico en un idioma que no conoces, pues como que aporta muy poco a tí y a los demás (sospecho que si supieras ruso probablemente no serías un propagandista de la OTAN).


PD: cuando aquí hablamos de la pretensión de EEUU de trocear Rusia pusimos las fuentes, y en un idioma legible:









Gobierno de EEUU plantea dividir a Rusia en nombre de la 'descolonización' - Multipolarista


El gobierno de Estados Unidos realizó una sesión en el Congreso para dividir a Rusia como país, en nombre de la "descolonización"




multipolarista.com


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Jul 2022)

"¡Ha sido Wagner, ha sido Wagner!" gritaba la enana que presenta el telediario sabatino de la Sexta de Qatar, haciendo creer a los borregos que los rusos atacan sus propias instalacones aun a riesgo de matar a sus propios soldados, aunque despues de haber conseguido vacunr al 90% de la población con mierda transgénica, esto es pecata minuta.


----------



## HUROGÁN (30 Jul 2022)

La guerra Anglusa que en apariencia directamente es contra Rusia, resulta indirecta y colateralmente... que es contra todo el resto de Europa.
Para ello cuentan con tres ejes sinérgicos de apoyo.
La burocracia residual político-militar que tras el fín de la guerra fría mantuvo su estructura financiación y capacidad de imponer sus objetivos y dominación a los poderes políticos electivos, siendo el verdadero estado profundo.
El ejército de propagandistas a sueldo que impone su versión pública y mayoritaria via prensa, educación, redes sociales y politicas gubernativas.
La gran masa de idiotas introyectados en la fé colectiva, mediante la que creen su opinión propia, singular, moral y verdadera... que a su vez votan y sostienen su obediencia borrega, creyéndose libres y soberanos.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> A Pelosi se le está poniendo cara de archiduque.



Está amortizada ya. De hecho tiene una familia que vive menos que los mendigos del siglo XIX, salvo el hermano mayor la verdad es que los demás salieron todos de corta duración. Como parece que es avara y traficante de información privilegiada, quizá haya aceptado sacrificarse a cambio de unos millones más para la familia.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Segun los medios propagandisticos rusos, la guerra va viento el popa y la economia va como un tiro a pesar de las sanciones.
> 
> En la realidad es todo otra cosa:
> 
> ...



En cambio, el medio "moscowtimes.eu" es la realidad....


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

El comandante de una compañía de la 127ª brigada de las AFU se queja de que la sociedad ucraniana está cansada de la guerra e ignora las necesidades del frente.

También informa que de los 80 hombres de su compañía, 40 están vivos, de los cuales 20 están listos para el combate.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El comandante de una compañía de la 127ª brigada de las AFU se queja de que la sociedad ucraniana está cansada de la guerra e ignora las necesidades del frente.
> 
> También informa que de los 80 hombres de su compañía, 40 están vivos, de los cuales 20 están listos para el combate.
> 
> ...



GUAPO!!!!
Brigadas mixtas vivos-zombies!!!!!
Eso no hay quien lo pare.
Jerson, calienta que sales!!!!
(Y ya puestos, hasta Sebastopol y más allá)


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

*Quién atacó la colonia penal de Volnovakha en Olenivka y por qué - Análisis de Rybar*

Ayer se difundieron en todo el mundo las imágenes de las barracas destruidas en las que se encontraban los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos: en la noche del 28 al 29 de julio se lanzó un ataque de artillería contra el lugar donde se encontraban los prisioneros. El incidente tuvo lugar al este de Olenivka, en la colonia penal nº 120 de Volnovakha. Como resultado del incidente, 50 militares de las AFU murieron y 75 resultaron heridos.

Nuestro equipo analizó la información de fuentes abiertas y presenta nuestro análisis.

¿De dónde fue el golpe?

El ataque se llevó a cabo en el anexo situado en la parte norte de la colonia penal nº 120 de Volnovakha. Dado el número limitado de plazas en los centros penitenciarios del LNR y el número total de prisioneros de guerra de más de 10 mil personas, la colonia se utiliza a pleno rendimiento. Se están llenando todas las instalaciones posibles.

Coordenadas del anexo: 47.8285224941822, 37.71083412073798

Los análisis realizados en el lugar de los hechos confirman que la parte oriental del edificio fue la más afectada, con un potente incendio y una explosión que destrozó las ventanas. Sin embargo, sólo había un punto de impacto: una rotura del techo en la zona de la cresta.

La dirección de la rotura del techo y el lugar de los disparos indican directamente un ataque desde la dirección noroeste: los disparos vinieron de la trayectoria Marinka - Kurakhovo - el triángulo Sergeevka - Pokrovsk - Udachnoye.

No podemos confirmar ni desmentir la versión sobre el uso de los HIMARS estadounidenses: teniendo en cuenta la frecuencia de uso de los HIMARS, la recogida de fragmentos no es un problema. El clamor mediático en torno al MLRS estadounidense tiene como principal objetivo mostrar al mundo el precio real de las armas extranjeras suministradas a las AFU.

❗ Pero no tenemos ninguna razón para dudar de que la colonia penal de Volnovakha fue alcanzada por un cohete disparado por las fuerzas ucranianas.

En nuestra infografía, indicamos una distancia de 70 km, que corresponde al alcance máximo de un proyectil GMLRS M30 de un MLRS HIMARS. Pero en realidad podría haber sido disparado desde cualquier MLRS.

¿Por qué el ataque beneficiaría específicamente a Ucrania?

*Cronología de los acontecimientos:*
▪ Los miembros capturados del Regimiento Nacional Azov fueron llevados a la Colonia Penal 120 de Volnovakha el 20 de mayo. El 24 de febrero, el recinto estaba completamente vacío, según Petro Andryushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariupol. Sólo los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos podían ser retenidos en el territorio.

▪ Incluso el 5 de junio se supo que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas planeaban lanzar ataques contra la colonia de Yelenivka a instancias de sus responsables británicos.

▪ 20 de junio, ya se informó de bombardeos regulares contra la colonia: las formaciones ucranianas apuntaban regularmente al recinto.

▪ 27 de junio, informamos de que el Departamento Principal de Investigación del Ministerio del Interior ucraniano estaba presionando a la viceprimera ministra Iryna Vereshchuk para que incluyera a los miembros del Regimiento Nacional Azov en las listas de intercambio, con vistas a maximizar la promoción mediática de los casos a su regreso del cautiverio.

▪ El 29 de junio tuvo lugar el mayor intercambio de prisioneros de guerra con la fórmula 144 por 144. Cuarenta y tres miembros de la milicia nacional de Azov regresaron a Ucrania. El regreso de los Azov, la incoherencia en la toma de decisiones, así como las promesas tácitas provocaron una tormenta de indignación en Rusia.

▪ La reacción de la sociedad rusa ha dificultado muy probablemente la devolución de los Azov y puede haber descartado la posibilidad de intercambiarlos. Ya no era posible llevar a cabo el procedimiento de extracción y el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano comenzó a elaborar escenarios alternativos.

▪ El 28 de julio se publicó un vídeo de confesión de los crímenes de uno de los hombres de "Azov", Dmytro Kozatsky. Todos eran conscientes de que, tarde o temprano, ese testimonio surgiría de sus compañeros. Y la reputación del regimiento nacional Azov como símbolo de la nación ucraniana quedaría arruinada.

En la noche del 28 al 29 de julio, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron la colonia penal nº 120 de Volnovakha, cerrando definitivamente la cuestión de los procedimientos de extracción.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me














Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En cambio, el medio "moscowtimes.eu" es la realidad....



Solo con ver la extensión .eu ya se da cuenta uno de que pie cojea el Pollo…


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

*El aumento de las capacidades de combate de las AFU en la frontera con la región de Bryansk*

Tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de las regiones del norte de Ucrania, en la región de Chernihiv ha comenzado la movilización activa y el reclutamiento en las filas de las AFU.

Los ciudadanos movilizados son enviados a campos de entrenamiento en Desna y Goncharivske, donde reciben cursos acelerados de sabotaje y actividades de reconocimiento bajo la supervisión de instructores extranjeros.

El proceso dura de dos a tres semanas, tras las cuales el personal se dirige a las zonas fronterizas con la Federación Rusa. Las pruebas finales sobre el terreno se llevan a cabo en los asentamientos de Timonovichi, Oleshne, Rozhkovichi y Moshchanka bajo la dirección de los militares regulares de las Fuerzas Especiales, así como de los destacamentos individuales de la 95ª Brigada del Ejército de Tierra.

La principal zona de concentración de reclutas y equipos militares es Semyonovka, en la región de Chernihiv, y Chernatskoye, en la región de Sumy, así como las aldeas cercanas a varios kilómetros de Rusia, donde se están estableciendo reductos y se están minando las aproximaciones.

El personal y los equipos militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se están desplegando en instalaciones de infraestructura civil: escuelas, guarderías y hospitales. El ejército ucraniano ha desplegado múltiples lanzadores de cohetes y sistemas de artillería en los alrededores.

❗ Un total de unos 7.000 efectivos se concentran a lo largo de la frontera con la región de Bryansk.

Ya en mayo escribimos que los dirigentes ucranianos estaban utilizando las noticias de la reinvasión para inflamar la situación en el noroeste de Ucrania.

Las reservas apresuradamente entrenadas están cerrando las brechas en las capacidades defensivas de las AFU, enviando importantes recursos al Donbass y a las regiones del sur de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, en el contexto del despliegue de los HIMARS cerca de Sumy y de las salidas regulares de los militares ucranianos al territorio ruso, la concentración de dicho contingente suscita ciertas preocupaciones.

Y cuanto más se acerque el invierno, más locas serán las decisiones de los dirigentes ucranianos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Victor Ternovsky
> 
> 
> Soy periodista de @SputnikMundo, pero este es mi espacio personal para, entre otros temas, contrarrestar las ‘fake news’ sobre Rusia, país donde nací y vivo *Contacto directo: @VictorTernovsky_bot *https://www.youtube.com/c/VictorTernovsky
> ...



Inditex no ha abandonado Rusia. Eso es falso. Ha cerrado, que no es lo mismo, de manera temporal.
Sus tiendas siguen pagando los alquileres de los centros comerciales, y la compañía paga impuestos.

No van a marcharse, siendo Rusia el 10% del total de sus ingresos anuales.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

*Otro ataque a Energodar*

Esta noche, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han vuelto a atacar Energodar con un vehículo aéreo no tripulado: un camión con munición ha sido destruido en el aparcamiento situado junto al hotel ZNPP.

Al lado del hotel se encuentra el dormitorio de los trabajadores nucleares, donde viven tanto solteros como familias. El edificio sólo tiene una salida y es muy difícil escapar durante un incendio.

Pero esto no ha detenido a las formaciones ucranianas.

Pero queremos llamar la atención sobre otra cosa: a juzgar por las imágenes de las secuelas del ataque, nadie buscó deliberadamente el aparcamiento.

Todo estaba claro: había un antiguo camión de recogida con la letra Z en el techo, y al lado un camión militar inclinado con algo interesante en su interior.

El operario vio el equipo descubierto y dejó caer la mina. El resultado está en la foto.

No entendemos por qué el camión con munición de la administración regional trató de hacerlo pasar por ayuda humanitaria si el vídeo del lugar de los hechos muestra claramente la explosión de bk.

Y tampoco entendemos por qué la importantísima ciudad del sur de Ucrania, que alberga la mayor central nuclear de Europa en Zaporizhzhia, es tan negligente a la hora de camuflar y preservar el equipo militar.

Y por qué todavía no se ha tomado ninguna decisión intencionada para poner orden en Energodar con sus más fuertes sentimientos de protesta, para determinar el destino de la ZNPP y eliminar la amenaza de la instalación desde Nikopol. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas, ¿qué es esta "brigada de élite del presidente de Ucrania" que fue golpeada t.me/boris_rozhin/58820 en Krasnoarmiisk?

Es la primera brigada operativa de la Guardia Nacional que lleva el nombre del Hetman Petro Doroshenko. Antes de Euromaidan, era la 14ª Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales "Bares" de las Tropas Internas de Ucrania.
Está armado con tanques, artillería y varios vehículos blindados.
Participa activamente en la operación de castigo en Donbass desde 2014.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

Gazprom ha detenido la venta de gas a Shell Energy Europa en Alemania.

Reuters.com


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Los albaneses preparan un "infierno" para los serbios en Kosovo: el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores serbio

Las autoridades albanokosovares de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo planean un nuevo paso hacia la anulación de los documentos y matrículas emitidos por las autoridades serbias, y preparan el "infierno" para los serbios de Kosovo, según ha anunciado el presidente Aleksandar Vucic, el ministro serbio de Asuntos Exteriores, Nikola Selakovic.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

La situación en el Mar de China Meridional se recrudece: Taiwán ha hecho despegar aviones de combate de la base aérea de Chiayi

Así lo informó el periodista indio Chaudhary Parvez.

También ha salido a la luz que:
▪La parte china realizó un ejercicio en el que hubo un lanzamiento masivo de MLRS hacia Taiwán. Algunos misiles casi llegan a Taiwán
▪China cerró el estrecho de Taiwán y siguió utilizando activamente la artillería y los MLRS en una demostración de fuerza;
▪Los usuarios de las redes sociales chinas han publicado imágenes del despliegue de los MLRS en la provincia de Fujian, que está a sólo 180 km de Taiwán. Estos MLRS pueden utilizar cohetes de 300 mm, 370 mm, 380 mm y 750 mm.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

*El Secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Anthony Blinken, bloquea un intento del Congreso de añadir a Rusia a la lista nacional de países patrocinadores del terrorismo*

Según The New York Times, la adopción de esta iniciativa podría obligar al secretario de Estado estadounidense a imponer sanciones a los aliados de Washington que participen en actividades conjuntas con Moscú.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

*El ejército ruso lleva grandes fuerzas a la frontera para una ofensiva a gran escala - Radio Liberty*

Una página web de propaganda prohibida en Rusia ha utilizado imágenes del satélite Planet Labs que muestran una gran cantidad de material militar ruso supuestamente trasladado a los distritos liberados de la región de Kharkiv. Según los medios de comunicación prooccidentales, los militares rusos podrían utilizar este equipo en el futuro, en particular en las direcciones de Izyum y Slovyansk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140473
> 
> 
> "Pero ej que los uza zon muy maloz porque quieren trocear ruzia....."
> ...



Sacaron hace años uno muy cachondo donde en vez del nombre pais ponian: maricon's land, toro's land, etc...etc...


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

¡La bestia está muerta!" - "Wikipedia ha enterrado a la presidenta del Congreso de los Estados Unidos antes de volar a Taiwán

En medio de las amenazas de China, los editores de Wikipedia insertaron la fecha de la muerte de Nancy Pelosi el 31 de julio e incluso añadieron "El bicho está muerto". Pelosi se encuentra actualmente de visita en Asia y podría visitar próximamente Taiwán, lo que provocó una declaración en los medios de comunicación chinos sobre la intención de derribar su avión.
Gracias por la información a nuestros lectores, lo hemos comprobado y hemos hecho una segunda captura de pantalla nosotros mismos, estos cambios ya han sido eliminados por otros editores de la Wiki. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Misiles de crucero Iskander alcanzan el punto de despliegue del batallón nacional Kraken en la región de Kharkiv

Los militantes se escondían en los hangares de una planta local de procesamiento de carne. Más de 30 nazis y 10 piezas de equipo militar fueron destruidos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Azerbaiyán suministró a Ucrania docenas de bombas de precisión en secreto









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me










_La bomba guiada por láser QFAB-250 LG. Fuente: Ministerio de Industria de Defensa de la República de Azerbaiyán._


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

A su vez, me gustaría recordar que el 22 de febrero se firmó en el Kremlin una declaración sobre la cooperación en materia de alianzas entre la Federación Rusa y la República de Azerbaiyán.

El preámbulo del documento dice:

"El Presidente de la Federación de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, y el Presidente de la República de Azerbaiyán, Ilham Aliyev, tras examinar exhaustivamente el estado y las perspectivas de desarrollo de las relaciones ruso-azerbaiyanas... tratando de elevar las relaciones bilaterales a un nivel cualitativamente nuevo y aliado, que satisfaga plenamente los intereses de los pueblos de la Federación de Rusia y de la República de Azerbaiyán, contribuya a garantizar y fortalecer la seguridad y la estabilidad regional e internacional...".

Y el párrafo 17 de la declaración da literalmente la siguiente redacción:

"17. Las partes se abstendrán de cualquier acción, incluso a través de terceros estados, dirigida a la otra."


¿Qué es esto? ¿Incumplimiento deliberado de un tratado bilateral? Esto podría suponer graves pérdidas de imagen para el gobierno de Aliyev. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

edit: nada importanta 

_Un portavoz de la Junta de Policía y Guardia Fronteriza le dijo a Postimeh que un pequeño barco se está quemando en la bahía de Tallin, muy cerca del puerto de Kakumäe_


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Si no entiendes que esto no es más que una respuesta irónica a la realidad institucional usana (porque la "descolonozación rusa" proviene de las instituciones usanas, como bien sabes), es que estás poniendo un nivel muy bajo en la información que traes.



Tooooodo es culpa de USA, ya lo sabemos...todo, los demás son hijos celestiales de la celestialidad más absoluta....

Sois un meme


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas vuelven a atacar en Kharkiv.
También hay informes de ataques cerca de Chuguyev.
Los combates continúan cerca de Nizhnykh Prokhodivka, Borshchevka y en dirección a Zolochev. En general, los combates se desarrollan de forma posicional.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

¿Pelosi está en tierra en Hononolululu?


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Puede que quien haya dado la orden no sea ucraniano…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como se enteren los ucranianos que su propio gobierno misilea a sus compañeros de armas m presos no sé, pero se podria armar un buen follón.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

Los occidentales están desesperados.
Y solo llevamos unas semanas de guerra.

Ya verás en diciembre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al final se sorprende que la población española acepte complaciente cualquier medida liberticida y saqueadora a sumar a las anteriores y no se explica como puede estar pasando .
> 
> *Pues es muy fácil : porque no se ha vacunado y ve cosas que la borregada no ve . *
> 
> ...


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140344
> 
> 
> [Forwarded from Ucrania.ru]
> ...



falta el precio del avion del fondo, es decir a los 83000 le falta un 0 (y eso que no han incluido los fusiles y la munición).


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

el luteranismo, de ese error, nace esa forma de ser.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

Hoy peliculón en la dos a las 10 . Trata de radicalización de los yihadistas en Europa : EL JOVEN AHMED. No se la pierdan


https://elpais.com/cultura/2019/12/04/actualidad/1575482540_493384.html Hace dos años se supo que los hermanos Jean Pierre (Lieja, 68 años) y Luc Dardenne (Lieja, 65 años) iban a dedicar su nueva película al tema de la radicalización de los yihadistas en Europa. La producción, El joven Ahmed...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego ha expresado su "pesar" por el comportamiento de la cónsul noruega en Múrmansk, que dijo odiar a los rusos. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego afirma que la postura del cónsul no se ajusta a la posición de Noruega sobre Rusia y el pueblo ruso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Una bonita foto. El inicio de un ejercicio sorpresa del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China. Despegue de los helicópteros de ataque Harbin Z-19 de la 72ª Brigada de Aviación del Ejército de Tierra de la Zona Oriental del Mando de Combate del EPL (zona de operaciones - Taiwán y Estrecho de Taiwán). Provincia de Fujian. 30 de julio de 2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Los italianos piden a las autoridades que dejen de suministrar armas a Ucrania - acción celebrada en Milán bajo el lema "Dejad de armar a Kiev".

Los activistas salieron a las calles de Milán para exigir el fin del suministro de armas a Ucrania. Los manifestantes de la víspera dijeron que Italia y Europa deben asumir el papel que les corresponde: convertirse en mediadores y garantes entre Oriente y Occidente. Según un portavoz del Comité contra las Sanciones y las Armas, la política europea de apoyo a Ucrania es destructiva para todos y no beneficia a nadie.

"Si seguimos enviando armas, nunca se detendrá, el número de muertos aumentará, la crisis planetaria se agudizará aún más y la paz no se alcanzará nunca... Exigimos que se forme un nuevo gobierno en septiembre para bloquear los envíos de armas, que otros países sigan también la misma estrategia y que acudan por fin a la mesa de negociaciones", dijo el representante del Comité.









Readovka


рИдовка - реальные новости Прислать новость: @readovka_news Разбан в чате: @vadimuskin Реклама и все остальные вопросы: @read_reklama Сайт - readovka.news




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen bombardeando el pueblo fronterizo de Tetkino, en la frontera de Ucrania con la región de Kursk. Se informa de varias explosiones. Al parecer, estos bombardeos continuarán, ya que para detener los ataques de drones ligeros y los bombardeos de mortero y artillería ligera sólo es posible profundizar el frente en la región de Sumy.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (30 Jul 2022)

El clapham se despierta , mira al techo y lee : HOLA , ESTAS VIVO y reza una plegaria laica , se levanta , mira por la ventana y ve que el puente de Antonivsky sigue aun en pie y respira aliviado ...
Mientras pone a colar cafe revisa la Flighradar la trayectoria del avion de la Pelosi ...
El avion amarillo pollo se mueve - como dijera Galileo - y vuelve a respirar . Estos chinos siempre ladrando .
Revisa la cotizacion del oro , la plata , el petroleo , el gas , la carne de grillo , el pivx y los costes funerarios , lo que le recuerda al clapham revisar su testamento para incluir a selectos foreros zankeantes .
El cafe ya esta listo , y se prepara una taza de lopi luwak para envidia de su vecina Xiomara , la nariz del vecindario ...
Toc Toc ...Buenas vecina , ya cole ...Y claro , lo tipico pa un sabado morning
Ella contandole al clapham sobre la Kardashian y el nuevo novio de JL y el clapham poniendole al dia sobre la ofensiva ukra sobre Kerson
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que la tierra era heliocentrica , pero no ...la tierra es " ukrocentrica "
El centro del Universo es Kerson , mas concretamente el puente de ...pos eso
La plebe , como era de esperarse ya se aburre . Ya lo dijo el clapham que ha escrito 45 novelas ( ninguna publicada )
y un cuento infantil " EL HIPOPOTAMO Y LA CUCARACHA " ( traducido a 66 idiomas ) inspirado en las negociaciones del Brexit entre la cucaracha y Europa Hundida . Esta guerra es mas aburrida que la muerte de Ivan Ilich .
Al parecer 40 ukros nazis murieron en prision . El clapham cree que Rusia ha cometido un error .
Porque cuando un soldado enemigo se rinde , se rinde porque espera ( y confia ) que le respetes la vida .
Los rusos no protegieron la carcel y los ukros , muy sabiamente la atacaron . La accion tiene DOS consecuencias importantes : La primera es que ahora muy pocos soldados ukros se rendiran ante los rusos porque saben que seran " bombardeados " en prision .
Si ya ocurrio una vez , por que no puede ocurrir otra vez ? : La segunda , es que demuestra que Rusia es vulnerable .
Los ukros ya no necesitan acercarse al frente , solo deben lanzar pepinos sobre areas densamente pobladas de Donetsk y Lugansk
Es verdad que no ganaran la guerra , pero el efecto desmoralizador sobre la poblacion es brutal .
Ya lo dijo el clapham , hasta que no hayan 15 millones de refugiados ukros en la UE , esta guerra seguira .
No tiene sentido anexionarte un territorio habitado con gente que te odia . Es de manual .
El avance ruso es previsible : primero bombardean con artilleria , luego envian el mensaje de que van a atacar a tal o mas cual pueblo
Luego obligan a los residentes ukrofilos a irse , cuando en el pueblo solo quedan rusofilos entonces entran ...
Por eso el Zar no ha destruido los puentes , porque por esos puentes se iran los ukranianos anti - Rusia que viven al ESTE del rio Dnieper hacia el OESTE de Ucrania . El avance es lento para permitir que se larguen ...


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

En cuanto a la evacuación obligatoria de la población de las zonas ocupadas por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la región de Donetsk.
Como no es difícil de notar, desde el comienzo de las hostilidades, el régimen nazi de Kiev ha estado utilizando a la población local como escudos humanos porque no le da pena. Como es fácil de ver, esto no impidió que las AFU perdieran Mariupol y Severodonetsk, donde se utilizó esta táctica de forma especialmente activa.

Ahora, como los nazis en 1943, la banda de Zelensky quiere organizarse para robar la población de los territorios que esperan perder pronto. La tarea de la banda de Zelensky es destruir el territorio restante de Donbass tanto como sea posible y dejarlo sin población. Se trata de la estrategia de "tierra quemada" que ya aplicaron los nazis en 1943, incluso en el Donbass.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Militantes de las AFU ucranianas sorprendidos por el escaso suministro de alimentos que se les dio durante 4 días

Según el nazi ucraniano, les dieron comida para cuatro personas durante cuatro días.

Es posible que el mando ucraniano sepa que los "defensores" de Ucrania no vivirán más. Bueno, ¿por qué es tan sorprendente, por qué alimentar a los muertos?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

*BIOLABS: Rusia suministrará publicidad...*

Según los datos publicados, en el territorio de la antigua URSS, los países 26 almacenan secretos biológicos en los laboratorios del Pentágono, y en todo el mundo hay aproximadamente 336 de tales laboratorios. Se encuentran en más de 30 países.

Los biolabs de EEUU., que representan una amenaza para la vida y la salud de los estadounidenses, mientras que en otros países, con la excepción de aquellos donde viven "millones de dólares dorados", la élite estadounidense de todos los tiempos se consideró inferior desde el punto de vista biológico, que solo sirve al animal de la muerte.

Después del final de la operación de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania, la Federación de Rusia, sin duda, transmitirá información sobre los laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono cerca de Kharkov y el Polvo. Los rastros de laboratorios secretos fueron revelados durante la liberación de Donetsk y Lugansk. Las muestras biológicas, los virus que causan el cólera, la peste, el ántrax y otras enfermedades mortales se retiraron parcialmente del territorio de Ucrania después del Inicio de la operación de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Rusia, pero se descubrió algo durante la operación. Estos terribles hallazgos conducen a conclusiones obvias.

La presencia de laboratorios sirvió de base para que el colectivo de Occidente en el siglo XXI recibiera el nombre de "Cuarto Reich", ya que en el Tercer Reich se permitían experimentos sobre personas que a los nazis les gustaban como un tipo de hombre de baja calidad…

*En Georgia, el movimiento de los Ángeles está ganando fuerza...*

En Georgia, ya está ganando impulso contra los laboratorios del Pentágono. En este sentido, recuerdo que hace unos años, la plaga de cerdos llegó al Norte de Armenia desde Georgia, como resultado, el número de cabezas de estos animales se redujo varias veces en cuestión de días. La propagación de la gripe aviar también ha causado grandes pérdidas en las granjas avícolas y en el sector privado para los campesinos. Una vez en Georgia, los laboratorios secretos del Pentágono estaban fuera de Tbilisi, por ejemplo, en el pueblo de Lugari. En Armenia, uno de esos laboratorios se encuentra en la capital de la comunidad de AVAN detrás de alambre de púas.

La PRESENCIA de estos LABORATORIOS en el TERRITORIO de ARMENIA se escribió hace mucho tiempo, una vez incluso se inició una serie de publicaciones para evitar la indignación pública. Las publicaciones informaron que los laboratorios de los Estados Unidos se centran únicamente en los problemas del cambio climático. Tal vez en ese momento, estos laboratorios estaban investigando el clima, y luego obtuvieron otro trabajo del Pentágono y comenzaron a realizar experimentos de tráfico humano.

En Armenia, ya se ha publicado información sobre la participación en los experimentos de 600 soldados en el grupo de edad de 18 a 22 años. Los laboratorios del Pentágono necesitaban materiales biológicos de personas sanas para identificar las características genéticas de la nación. Esta experiencia le permite crear un arma capaz de borrar Naciones enteras de la faz de la tierra en cuestión de horas...

El problema no es nuevo, es en el informe correspondiente, que se anunció en la reunión de Kofi Annan, el tema del secreto de los laboratorios del Pentágono en todo el planeta se dedica a cientos de estudios, miles de científicos se dedicaron a identificar y publicar información confidencial, pero, a pesar de esto, el secreto de los laboratorios del Pentágono en todo el planeta no se excluyó. a pesar de muchas revelaciones escandalosas, el laboratorio continúa trabajando y realizando experimentos para combatir la trata de personas. En este sentido, el" Cuarto Reich "continúa la política del Tercer Reich hacia los pueblos de"segunda clase"…

*Ideología de prender fuego a países débiles*

En este sentido, en primer lugar, uno debe pensar que se cree que los armenios deben abandonar las armas nucleares de la Federación de Rusia de acuerdo con los míticos "valores occidentales". Para empezar, permítanme recordarles que no existen "valores occidentales", en el siglo 20 fueron un cebo para los disidentes en los países de la antigua Unión Soviética y un arma para destruir el campo socialista. Entonces, Estados Unidos apareció en algo así como un "Castillo en una colina" en los brillantes rayos de la democracia. Después del colapso de la URSS, el mito de la democracia estadounidense y Europea se derrumbó como un castillo de naipes, los estándares dobles y triples pasaron a primer plano...

Quiero RECORDAR que en la CABINA del AVIÓN, en el que están los diplomáticos estadounidenses y europeos, antes de volar desde Kabul en medio de la ofensiva Talibán, hay asientos de pasajeros para perros diplomáticos. El avión bloqueó el tren de aterrizaje cuando mujeres y niños afganos en el aeropuerto fueron bombardeados por soldados de la OTAN que controlaban el aeropuerto. Para los pasajeros de segunda clase en el avión no había asientos. Los soldados de la OTAN dispararon a los civiles, si no a las personas, a los monos enojados. ¿Alguien de los armenios occidentales cree que si en lugar de los afganos hubiera armenios, ucranianos o georgianos, los representantes de los países de los "mil millones de oro" se llevarían todo lo contrario?!

La "teoría de los mil millones de oro" es una nueva lectura de la doctrina del triunfo del pueblo elegido (raza, sectarismo del fascismo). Ni siquiera es una lucha revolucionaria contra los enemigos de clase, es un nuevo socialismo-darwinismo que impone principios cuestionables de selección natural. Esta selección ya ha dividido a la humanidad en una minoría adaptable al mercado de "millones de dólares de oro" y una mayoría no apta, una propiedad que convertirán en carne de cañón.

¿Los armenios occidentales dudan de que Estados Unidos y los países miembros europeos de la OTAN no utilicen a los armenios en las mismas condiciones en las que hoy usan a los ucranianos para sus propios fines políticos, es decir, para debilitar a Rusia? ¡Créanme, accidentalmente una serie de operaciones de seguridad contextuales de la CIA llevaron al poder en Kiev al régimen de un judío zelensky que no le importaba la vida ucraniana! ¡Accidentalmente creíste al embajador real nombrado de Armenia, quien tiene una sólida experiencia en la colonización de Ucrania!

La ideología colectiva de Occidente se centra en la sustitución y colonización de los pueblos débiles. Esta nueva guerra mundial, en un entorno formado ante nuestros ojos, se opone tanto a Rusia como a los países que son conscientes de todos los riesgos de una ideología neofascista basada en la "selección natural" o, más simplemente, en el salvajismo primitivo, cuando los países fuertes se unen. esto permite devorar a los débiles.

En Armenia, la ideología neofascista del Occidente colectivo es bienvenida por los líderes de varias fuerzas rusofóbicas enanas. Sus directores son Tigran Izmalyan, Levon shirinyan, arman babajanyan. En 1945, en las ruinas del Tercer Reich, georgianos y rusos izaron una bandera roja, uno de cuyos fragmentos mostraba a un judío. El "Cuarto Reich" también tiene su propia bandera de todos los colores del arco iris. Es una bandera LGBT...


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Y otro marcador característico de la sirianización. La escasez de vehículos regulares, debido a las pérdidas y averías, hace que se utilice cada vez más el MLRS artesanal montado en camionetas. Pero si el ISIS, Al-Nusra y otros grupos utilizaban este tipo de vehículos simplemente porque no había suficientes vehículos blindados de tropa y sistemas de artillería completos para equipar brigadas completas, las AFU, por el contrario, se están degradando gradualmente en este sentido y si no fuera por los suministros de armamento occidentales, habrían caído mucho más rápido al nivel de "ejército de tanques", que Korban asustaba en primavera.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

2022-07-30 14:51








Дуглас Макгрегор: Русские завершают свою задачу на юге по полному взятию под контроль Донбасса


Экс-полковник армии США Дуглас Макгрегор: Русские завершают свою задачу на юге по полному взятию под контроль Донбасса. Это последняя возможность договориться о прекращении конфликта, которая есть у Киева. Потому что в августе русские начнут крупное наступление, которое приведет их к Днепру, к...




translated.turbopages.org





*Antimaydan Ucrania*

El ex-coronel del ejército de estados unidos douglas mcgregor: los Rusos abandonan su tarea en el sur de la plena tomando control de la región de donbass. Es la última oportunidad para ponerse de acuerdo sobre el cese del conflicto, que es el de kiev. Porque en el mes de agosto los rusos comenzarán a una gran ofensa, que los llevará al dniéper, a odessa, Transnistria, se tomarán de la costa. Esto regiones que tradicionalmente han hablado ruso y siempre ha sido parte de rusia. Tenemos que negociar con rusia, celebrar con ella el mundo. Es necesario realizar un nuevo rasgo y reconocer la realidad territorial. Como dijo de gaulle, hay dos cosas que todo el mundo en europa se deben tener en cuenta. La primera – estados unidos no se encuentran en europa. La segunda, el reino unido es una isla. En otras palabras, europa debe buscar su camino a seguir. Porque si el que va a depender de nosotros, estamos muy dispuestos a permitir que les sufrir por siempre.

El ex-coronel del ejército de estados unidos douglas mcgregor:

Los rusos abandonan su tarea en el sur de la plena tomando control de la región de donbass. Es la última oportunidad para ponerse de acuerdo sobre el cese del conflicto, que es el de kiev. Pero no creo que moscú espera que algo suceda. Estamos bastante claro en claro, junto con nuestros amigos en londres, que no vamos a apoyar unos acuerdos alcanzados mediante la negociación.

Por lo tanto, creo que los rusos hacen una pausa antes de agosto, cuando comenzamos a un gran ataque, que los llevará al dniéper, a odessa, Transnistria, se tomarán de la costa. Esto regiones que tradicionalmente han hablado ruso y siempre ha sido parte de rusia. Y esto de zonas que ofrecen ucrania, cerca de un 90% de su pib. Los rusos nunca se han interesado en kiev.

La economía de la ue en el real de la desgracia sin el gas ruso, y no hay indicios de que el gobierno de alemania finalizar despedirse en washington y londres y tomar otra posición sobre ucrania. A finales de año scholz, Habek y otros se irán, y tendrá un nuevo gobierno, cual tarea será la de negociar con rusia.

Tenemos que negociar con rusia, celebrar con ella el mundo. Es necesario realizar un nuevo rasgo y reconocer la realidad territorial. No queremos hacer, pero no menos.

Como dijo de gaulle, hay dos cosas que todo el mundo en europa se deben tener en cuenta. La primera – estados unidos no se encuentran en europa. La segunda, el reino unido es una isla. En otras palabras, europa debe buscar su camino a seguir. Porque si el que va a depender de nosotros, estamos muy dispuestos a permitir que les sufrir por siempre.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Relato de los combatientes nacionalistas de Azov heridos en un ataque de las AFU a un pabellón de aislamiento en Yelenivka

Un potente ataque con misiles por parte de los militantes de las AFU arrojó literalmente de sus camas a los 193 prisioneros del centro.
El cautivo confirmó la excelente y oportuna atención médica prestada a todos los heridos en los hospitales de la DNR en términos de gravedad. También señaló que el mando criminal de Kiev les había informado de que iban a ser enviados a la colonia de Yelenivka cuando se rindieran en Azovstal. El régimen de Kiev conocía su ubicación exacta.
Otro nazi ucraniano dijo a TC Zvezda que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas habían atacado antes cerca de la colonia en Yelenivka, incluso antes de un ataque preciso de HIMARS contra el propio edificio con los prisioneros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jul 2022)

Desde hace meses caen algunos vídeos por Telegram que se les escucha hablar con varios acentos y niveles de inglés, los hay desde británico fluido y norteamericano, como otros con nivel de haber aprendido viendo programas infantiles tipo "Sesame Street" (Barrio Sésamo, en España).

Esos últimos suelen tener rasgos europeos, seguramente polacos, bálticos, etc.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Se lanza un potente ataque con misiles contra un objetivo en Kharkiv

Una columna de humo negro y espeso procedente de un objeto en llamas se eleva sobre la ciudad. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (30 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Sabrías traducir lo que dice el gráfico?
> 
> ¿Fuente y el resto de información asociada?
> 
> ...



Si lo conozco, quieres que te lo traduzca?

Encontré el cartelito en una cuenta d Twitter, pero es que da igual, el punto no es que Rusia quiera trocear Europa, primero, porque no tiene capacidad y segundo, porque tampoco se puede hacer, pero es que ese, no es el punto...

Lo que si nos dice ese cartel es la mentalidad rusa al respecto, de aspirar a ser "dueños" de los demás, tal y como se está demostrando en Ucrania, de hecho, si te pones a preguntar y a hablar con rusos, lo que te van a decir es que no quieren que Ucrania exista, si ahondas más, también te van a decir como tienen que ser las fronteras...y ese ES EL PUNTO

A mi, personalmente, si te digo la verdad, preferiría una Europa así, de estados muy pequeños y asociados comercialmente, de esa manera, tendríamos la libre circulación como ahora, pero con paises más pequeños y por tanto, MAS MANEJABLES desde todo punto de vista

Que alguien diga que hay que "trocear Rusia", yo lo entiendo como algo que sería una buena solución, tanto desde el punto de vista de la libertad, como desde el político, como para la obtención de bienestar de los ciudadanos, es que....no comprendo la perra que tenéis algunos con que la gente viva peor de lo que podría...la verdad, no le encuentro sentido


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Posible nueva bolsa y otro fracaso estrepitoso del grupo genocida invasor?. La importancia de la logistica, el verdadero talon de aquiles de las fuerzas racistas que lo pueden suponer todo, retirada de Jerson, fin a la idea de llegar a Odessa y Transnitria. Y sobre todo, fin al agua en Crimea, una de las principales razones de la invasion.




Es imposible mantener una ocupación parcial de Ucrania, yo al menos lo veo así. Imaginad lo que supondría congelar las fronteras actuales durante un año, con los Himars picoteando cada noche .

Rusia tiene 2 opciones, retirarse, o intensificar el ataque. Ahora bien, si intensifica el ataque, más les vale ganar muy rápido, porque los envios de armamento por parte de EEUU se multiplicarían. Sólo en Himars, tienen unas 1000 unidades .

El enano ególatra se ha metido en un barrizal él solito, y ahora no sabe cómo salir... esto no se soluciona con un paseo a caballo "a pecho descubierto"


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *El ejército ruso piratea la artillería de largo alcance suministrada por Estados Unidos a Ucrania*
> 
> 
> Redacción28 de julio de 2022
> ...



Al final han encontrado la huella, con los buk-m3 ya los detectaban, ahora ira mas rapidito.


----------



## ignorante (30 Jul 2022)

*El plan del régimen de Obama para apoderarse de la base naval rusa en Crimea*

Parece que si Rusia no hubiera aceptado reincorporar Crimea a su territorio, *ahora tendríamos ahí una base de la OTAN con misiles a 5 minutos del Kremlin*. El golpe de estado en Ucrania les salió, pero el plan para la base militar de la OTAN en Sebastopol se chafó cuando los habitantes de Crimea lograron hacer un referendum para reintegrarse de nuevo en Rusia (de la que les "echaron" en 1954).

Se perderían demasiados enlaces útiles al pegarlo entero... enlazo sólo al original, para que no pierda toda su documentación:



https://www.europereloaded.com/the-obama-regimes-plan-to-seize-the-russian-naval-base-in-crimea/


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2022)

*Economía*
*S&P redujo de forma drástica la calificación de deuda a largo plazo de Ucrania a CC*
*La calificadora asignó una perspectiva negativa al país europeo.*
29/7/2022

La agencia calificadora de riesgo S&P Global Ratings rebajó el viernes en tres escalones la nota de la deuda a largo plazo de Ucrania a CC, con perspectiva negativa.
“*Ucrania pidió a sus acreedores extranjeros diferir por 24 meses los pagos sobre toda su deuda externa*”, dijo la agencia calificadora en su informe.
“Luego de esta solicitud, *pensamos que un ‘default’ sobre la deuda soberana en divisas extranjeras es una casi certeza*”, sostuvo la agencia.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2022)

Zelenski al borde del default


----------



## millie34u (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Posible nueva bolsa y otro fracaso estrepitoso del grupo genocida invasor?. La importancia de la logistica, el verdadero talon de aquiles de las fuerzas racistas que lo pueden suponer todo, retirada de Jerson, fin a la idea de llegar a Odessa y Transnitria. Y sobre todo, fin al agua en Crimea, una de las principales razones de la invasion.



Ese mapa es lo que piensas mientras te tocas, ¿no?, porque lo único que se ve en los mapas es el rosario de bombazos rusos diario en la línea del frente


----------



## krungthep (30 Jul 2022)

Rusia defiende que los miembros del Batallón Azov merecen una "muerte humillante" por ahorcamiento (20minutos.es)


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una bonita foto. El inicio de un ejercicio sorpresa del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China. Despegue de los helicópteros de ataque Harbin Z-19 de la 72ª Brigada de Aviación del Ejército de Tierra de la Zona Oriental del Mando de Combate del EPL (zona de operaciones - Taiwán y Estrecho de Taiwán). Provincia de Fujian. 30 de julio de 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece una plaga de langostas.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*París expresa su "horror" por las atrocidades en una cárcel de Donestk.*
El ministerio de Exteriores de Francia expresó su "horror" por los asesinatos y actos de tortura *cometidos contra prisiones de guerra ucranianos* en un presidio de Donetsk -zona de influencia rusa- y aseveró que los autores y responsables de esos crímenes "deberán responder por sus actos".

En una nota divulgada a las redacciones, el ministerio galo aclaró que, en caso de que esas "informaciones se confirmen", "violan de manera flagrante el derecho internacional humanitario", informa Efe.


----------



## Kreonte (30 Jul 2022)

Yo voy a utilizar la lógica sobre el ataque al campo de prisioneros ucranianos que me hacen inclinar la balanza a un ataque ruso.

1. Tras la invasión rusa hay muchos intereses, pero el más esgrimido es la desnazificación y desmilitarización del país.
2. Rusia declara en numerosas ocasiones que no está de acuerdo con el sistema de derechos humanos marcado por la parte occidental, viola sistemáticamente todo tipo de convenios camuflándose con ropas del enemigo, utiliza bombas de racimo, fósforo blanco y lo q desconocemos. Se la suda.
3. Declaraciones de q no tendrán compasión con aquellos prisioneros de guerra que no sean nacionales de las partes en conflicto (si se la suda una cosa se la suda la otra)
4. Radicalización total de los más cercanos al círculo de Putin. Periodistas, políticos, altos mandos y clero.
5. Tuit reciente de la embajada UK hablando de penas capitales lo más inhumanas posibles para los integrantes de Azov
6. El intercambio de prisioneros fue criticado duramente por el "pueblo ruso"
7. Los prisioneros suponen un coste para quien los tiene en su poder.
8. EDIT. Esta no es mía, la ha dicho MAUSER en el otro hilo: ¿Por qué no hay guardias rusos/pro rusos entre los muertos?


Y por cierto, respecto a la acusación de laboratorios clandestinos en territorio ucraniano y el uso de militares como cobayas desconozco la veracidad, pero lo único cierto y que conocemos es que tanto Rusia como China son muy dados a utilizar a su ejército como conejillo de Indias (los chinos menos pq ya tienen a los uigures para ello)









Rusia ensayará una vacuna contra el coronavirus en militares voluntarios


Rusia ensayará una vacuna contra el coronavirus en militares voluntarios, según ha anunciado este martes el...




www.europapress.es





Las enfermedades a las que aluden no tienen nada que ver con los virus mencionados. Hepatitis A puede ser debido a las condiciones de hacinamiento e insalubridad (agua o alimentos contaminados) que son muy propias de tiempos de guerra y la fiebre de Crimea Congo ("reciente en España") lleva en esa región desde hace décadas. Se contagia por garrapatas. Si los combates se dan en campo/bosque es normal que exista más personas afectadas.

Pobre Rusia, quién te ha visto y quien te ve. Estás gobernada por un régimen de tolais.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania critica los llamamientos rusos a "colgar" a combatientes de Azov.*
Ucrania denunció el sábado los llamamientos rusos a "colgar" o infligir otra *"muerte humillante" a los combatientes del regimiento ucraniano Azov,* al día siguiente del ataque contra una prisión donde estaban detenidos algunos de ellos, que causó más de 50 muertos.

"No hay diferencia entre los diplomáticos rusos que piden la ejecución de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos y las tropas rusas que lo hacen en Olenivka. Todos son cómplices de estos crímenes de guerra y deben ser considerados responsables", afirmó en Twitter el portavoz de la diplomacia ucraniana, Oleg Nikolenko, informa Afp

Reaccionó así al tuit publicado el viernes por la noche, en inglés, por la embajada rusa en el Reino Unido: "Los combatientes de Azov merecen ser ejecutados, pero no por un pelotón de fusilamiento sino por ahorcamiento. No son verdaderos soldados. Merecen una muerte humillante".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Pelosi está en tierra en Hononolululu?



Eso parecía, pero han retirado el seguimiento del avión del radar de Flightradar24 tras el éxito de público  ....código SPAR19 registro 09-0540....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

De paseo 




(mira que hay que recortar las putas capturas… Sale de Moscú, dirección aparente San Petersburgo)


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU informa que nuestras tropas ya están combatiendo en Semigorje, las defensas enemigas en las afueras de la aldea han sido rotas y los grupos de asalto ya han entrado en la aldea. Los combates allí continúan. Después de la captura de Semigorje, un asalto a Kodema estará en la agenda.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kreonte (30 Jul 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> De paseo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140906
> 
> ...



Me parece irrelevante.


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Me parece irrelevante.



Podrían ser muchas cosas. Ese escuadrón tiene bastantes aviones y algunos se usaron hace tiempo para repatriar personal diplomático. Miedo daría si fuesen todos hacia Ufá, porque ahí está el bunker del fin del mundo .


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*Líbano incauta un buque que transportaba cereales ucranianos "robados"*
Un fiscal libanés ordenó este sábado la incautación de un buque con bandera siria que atracó en un puerto del norte del país con una* carga de cereales ucranianos presuntamente robados*, según la embajada de Ucrania en Beirut.

Las autoridades ucranianas acusan de manera regular a Rusia de robar sus cosechas en las zonas ocupadas para consumo interno o venderlas en el extranjero de forma ilegal.

En Beirut, el fiscal Ghassan Oueidat pidió a la policía que investigara el caso del barco "Laodicea", anclado en el puerto de Trípoli, al norte de Líbano, señaló a la AFP un responsable de la justicia.


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Las AFU confirman el éxito del asalto a Semigorje por parte de las tropas rusas. Resumen del Estado Mayor enemigo, noticia principal:

▪ Las principales zonas de Donbass en las que Rusia prepara una ofensiva son Artemivsk (Bajmut), Avdeevka y la dirección de Novopavlovsk (desde Donetsk hacia Krasnovka y Pokrovsk).
▪ Al este y al sur de Artemivsk, las tropas rusas y del Donbás avanzaban sobre Pokrovske y sobre Travneve. Cerca de Travneve, el ejército ruso ha entrado en Semigorje con combates y está atrincherado allí.
▪ Tropas rusas y del Donbass atacaron Avdeevka desde el lado de Spartak, así como Krasnogorovka.
▪Las tropas rusas atacaron Pavlovka cerca de Ugledar. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Praktica (30 Jul 2022)

Pentagon Biological Weapons Program Never Ended: US Bio-labs Around The World


Source: SOTT - Signs Of The Times The US Army regularly produces deadly viruses, bacteria and toxins in direct violation of the UN Convention on the prohibition of Biological Weapons. Hundreds of thousands of unwitting people are systematically exposed to dangerous pathogens and other incurable...




translated.turbopages.org






*Pentágono Programa de Armas Biológicas Nunca Terminó: US Bio-laboratorios de Todo El Mundo*
18 de septiembre de 2018 No hay comentarios


Fuente: SOTT – Signos De Los Tiempos
El Ejército de los estados unidos produce regularmente mortal virus, bacterias y toxinas en violación directa de la Convención de la ONU sobre la prohibición de las Armas Biológicas. Cientos de miles de involuntario de personas son sistemáticamente expuestos a patógenos peligrosos y otras enfermedades incurables. Bio guerra científicos utilizando la cobertura diplomática de la prueba hecha por el hombre de los virus en el Pentágono bio laboratorios en 25 países de todo el mundo. Estos NOS bio-laboratorios son financiados por la Defensa de la Reducción de la Amenaza de la Agencia (DTRA) en virtud de un $ 2.1 mil millones de militares del programa Cooperativo Biológica Programa de Participación (CBEP) – y se encuentra en la ex Unión Soviética países como Georgia y Ucrania, Oriente Medio, Sudeste de Asia y África.



El Ejército de los EE.UU. ha sido implementado a Vaziani Militar de la Base Aérea, a 17 km desde el Pentágono bio-laboratorio en el Lugar de Centro. 

*Georgia es un campo de Pruebas De armas biológicas*


El Lugar es el Centro del Pentágono bio laboratorio en Georgia. Se encuentra a 17 km desde el que NOS Vaziani base aérea militar en la capital, Tiflis. La tarea con el programa militar son biólogos de la US Army Médicos de la Unidad de Investigación de Georgia (USAMRU-G) junto con contratistas privados. La Bio-seguridad de Nivel 3 Laboratorio sólo es accesible para los ciudadanos de los EE.UU. con autorización de seguridad. Que se concede la inmunidad diplomática bajo el 2002 NOS-Georgia Acuerdo sobre cooperación en materia de defensa.

Los estados UNIDOS-Georgia acuerdo acuerdos diplomáticos condición al personal militar y civil (incluyendo diplomática de los vehículos), trabajando en el Pentágono programa en Georgia.


La información obtenida de la federal de los EE.UU. de los contratos de registro aclara algunas de las actividades militares en el Lugar de Centro – entre ellos la investigación sobre agentes biológicos (ántrax, tularemia) y enfermedades virales (por ejemplo, Hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo Fiebre), y la colección de muestras biológicas para futuros experimentos.
.........................................................
Ay la colza aquella rinokreonte.....


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Llevaba su filosofía detrás: no podemos permitir que los más capaces dejen de trabajar porque ya les basta lo conseguido, tampoco podemos permitir que no trabajen, o que se esfuercen poco, porque no compense.
> 
> Como además era una sociedad más igualitaria, con menos abanico salarial había menos delincuencia y menos necesidad "apartheids" en urbanizaciones privadas.
> 
> El "status" se adquiría con diferencias dinerarias menos consolidadas, salvo unos pocos que con moneda propia podían evadir, y evadían, claro que si, pero mucho menos, más caro y más difícil que hoy sin moneda propia.



No tiene ninguna filosofía detrás. Simplemente Eisenhower no se dejó comprar. El razonamiento es muy simple: tu, que eres muy listo, te has hecho mil millonario vendiendo palillos (o lo que sea) al todo el conjunto de tu sociedad. Es perfecto, nada en contra. Pero esto es un quid pro quo, devuelves una parte grande de esas ganancias a la sociedad para que todos vivamos mejor y te sigamos comprando palillos.

Qué lo quieres todo para ti y te llevas la fábrica de palillos a Uganda? Tampoco hay problema pero los vendes en Uganda, aquí los venderá ese otro que es mucho más razonable que tu.

En cierto modo es lo que hacen los chinos y no les va nada mal.


----------



## delhierro (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No tiene ninguna filosofía detrás. Simplemente Eisenhower no se dejó comprar. El razonamiento es muy simple: tu, que eres muy listo, te has hecho mil millonario vendiendo palillos (o lo que sea) al todo el conjunto de tu sociedad. Es perfecto, nada en contra. Pero esto es un quid pro quo, devuelves una parte grande de esas ganancias a la sociedad para que todos vivamos mejor y te sigamos comprando palillos.
> 
> Qué lo quieres todo para ti y te llevas la fábrica de palillos a Uganda? Tampoco hay problema pero los vendes en Uganda, aquí los venderá ese otro que es mucho más razonable que tu.
> 
> En cierto modo es lo que hacen los chinos y no les va nada mal.



Sería revolucionario que la hija de botin pagara, de verdad, las sucesiones que paga cualquiera. De hecho esta gente no paga practicamente nada. No digo ya que fuera un 20%. Y eso sin desmontar el kiosko, el problema es que les sale más barato comprarse el kiosvo y asaltarlo desde dentro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Me parece irrelevante.




Con Pelosi en el aire sí me lo parece.
Otra cosa es que pase algo, que no lo creo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Podrían ser muchas cosas. Ese escuadrón tiene bastantes aviones y algunos se usaron hace tiempo para repatriar personal diplomático. Miedo daría si fuesen todos hacia Ufá, porque ahí está el bunker del fin del mundo .



Solo hay dos como ese  es la joya de la corona.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

salen los cobardes buenos, para hacerse el chulo..


----------



## piru (30 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Yo voy a utilizar la lógica sobre el ataque al campo de prisioneros ucranianos que me hacen inclinar la balanza a un ataque ruso.
> 
> 1. Tras la invasión rusa hay muchos intereses, pero el más esgrimido es la desnazificación y desmilitarización del país.
> 2. Rusia declara en numerosas ocasiones que no está de acuerdo con el sistema de derechos humanos marcado por la parte occidental, viola sistemáticamente todo tipo de convenios camuflándose con ropas del enemigo, utiliza bombas de racimo, fósforo blanco y lo q desconocemos. Se la suda.
> ...




Pues si Rusia dice que no tendrá compasión con los nazis y se la suda todo, los cuelgan de un cuerda y punto. No tiene sentido gastar un misil con esa chusma.

La explicación es más simple (Ockham manda)

Los ukras han tirado un HIMARS y han dado en el blanco.
El problema es que en ese blanco no había lo que ellos pensaban. Los agentes que tendrán sobre el terreno al ver el movimiento de militares y FSB, han pensado que eso era un centro de inteligencia ruso y han pasado información errónea.

La segunda opción es que los ukras han mandado una aviso a los nazis de Azov para que se estén callados.

Lo del autobombardeo ruso me parece delirante.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *El plan del régimen de Obama para apoderarse de la base naval rusa en Crimea*
> 
> Parece que si Rusia no hubiera aceptado reincorporar Crimea a su territorio, *ahora tendríamos ahí una base de la OTAN con misiles a 5 minutos del Kremlin*. El golpe de estado en Ucrania les salió, pero el plan para la base militar de la OTAN en Sebastopol se chafó cuando los habitantes de Crimea lograron hacer un referendum para reintegrarse de nuevo en Rusia (de la que les "echaron" en 1954).
> 
> ...



Y la que han perdido ahora los piratas, nose cuantos miles de millones invirtieron cerca de odessa, por eso se retuercen. Bueno aun queda para trincarla por parte de los rusos.............


----------



## Plutarko (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Eso parecía, pero han retirado el seguimiento del avión del radar de Flightradar24 tras el éxito de público  ....código SPAR19 registro 09-0540....



Os recuerdo que también existe adsbexchange. Aunque me da que aun no sale por ahí.









Home - Serving the Flight Tracking Enthusiast - ADS-B Exchange


Live Radar Map Welcome to ADSBexchange.com, the world’s largest co-op of ADS-B/Mode S/MLAT feeders, and the world’s largest public source of unfiltered flight data. Access to worldwide flight tracking data opens up a whole new world of flight monitoring for hobbyists, researchers, and...




www.adsbexchange.com





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## delhierro (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> salen los cobardes buenos, para hacerse el chulo..



Ese fue de los primeros que fue a ayudar a los prorrusos. Y tiene razon en 2014 con algo de ayuda tendrian hasta el rio. Claro que luego retrocedieron, eran una guerrilla improvisada contra un ejecito de verdad. Pero dieron tiempo a que se organizaran en las capitales, que no fueron capaces de retomar.

Venga tu 

----------

Tanques polacos capturados en Soledad.

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>

Se van a hacer con todas las armas sovieticas del antiguo pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Jul 2022)

*Hilo* muy interesante sobre tres ferrys chinos, de los que se pueden militarizar de un día para otro.


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sería revolucionario que la hija de botin pagara, de verdad, las sucesiones que paga cualquiera. De hecho esta gente no paga practicamente nada. No digo ya que fuera un 20%. Y eso sin desmontar el kiosko, el problema es que les sale más barato comprarse el kiosvo y asaltarlo desde dentro.



Lo de Botín con zp fue la hostia .... Cuando el suizo aquél, el Falciani o algo así, sacó la lista aquélla de las grandes fortunas europeas con pasta escondida en Suiza y aparecieron los botines por allí.

Cuando a la Salgado aquella le preguntaron que qué pensaba hacer al respecto dijo que nada, que esa lista podía ser inventada. Cuando alemanes, franceses, etc...etc... empezaron a meter mano (poca) a sus defraudadores, a la tipa ya no le quedó otro remedio que llamar a D. Emilio a ver que hacían. D. Emilio le dijo que le mandaba mañana una maleta con 200 millones a la oficina y que no pidiera más ....   3.600 millones le cazaron y el tio lo solucionó con menos de un 6 % ....  Por supuesto ni juicio, ni prensa, ni pollas .....

Luego va un desgraciao como Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo, esconden cuatro perras en comparación, y los joden vivos ....


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Que importa el gas.....en verano te quitas la corbata y en invierno te la pones y listo.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Jul 2022)

2022-07-30



NOTICIAS
*Azerbaiyán llevó a las tropas al más alto grado de preparación para el combate.*

Las tropas azerbaiyanas han sido llevadas al más alto grado de preparación para el combate.

En el contexto del hecho de que esta mañana el territorio del asentamiento de Demirchidam de la región de Kalbajar fue bombardeado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Armenia, el jefe del departamento de defensa de Azerbaiyán anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán fueron llevadas al más alto grado de preparación para el combate, con el objetivo de "reprimir de manera inmediata y decisiva cualquier posible provocación del enemigo".

*“En la mañana del 30 de julio, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Armenia, desde sus posiciones en dirección al asentamiento de Yenikend, región de Basarkechyar, en la frontera estatal, dispararon contra las posiciones del ejército de Azerbaiyán estacionadas en dirección a la asentamiento de Demirchidam, región de Kalbajar, a partir de armas pequeñas de varios calibres”*, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Azerbaiyán.

En Armenia se desmintieron las acusaciones de Azerbaiyán de bombardear el territorio, pero la situación es actualmente extremadamente tensa, incluso a pesar de que Ereván y Bakú lograron resolver la mayoría de las diferencias existentes en el contexto del último conflicto armado en Karabaj.

Por el momento, se desconoce si las fuerzas de paz rusas necesitaban intervenir en la situación.

Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/azerbaydzhan-privyol-voyska-v-vysshuyu-stepen-boevoy-gotovnosti


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

La historia del antirecuerdo de Biden ni siquiera es destacable por haber superado a Trump, ahogado por toda la maquinaria globalista, sino incluso a un perdedor tan universalmente reconocido entre los estadounidenses como Jimmy Carter.
En teoría, sólo Herbert Hoover, que presidió durante la Gran Depresión y fue considerado el peor presidente de EE.UU. antes de Carter, debería ser peor. Biden está exactamente en la cohorte de tales figuras. Desde el punto de vista sociológico, ya es el peor presidente de EE.UU. desde que la Fundación Gallup recoge estadísticas al respecto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que importa el gas.....en verano te quitas la corbata y en invierno te la pones y listo.




No te quejes que te podía calentar a latigazos ....


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

*Gazprom dice que solo aceptará la turbina averiada si recibe garantías de la UE y Reino Unido sobre las sanciones del terrorismo*

La empresa gasista rusa Gazprom ha señalado este viernes que Moscú solo aceptará la turbina averiada que fue enviada a Canadá para su reparación y cuyo retorno a Alemania se retrasó, si recibe garantías por parte de la Unión Europea y Reino Unido de que no se aplicarán sanciones.

"Moscú solo puede aceptar la turbina reparada si recibe garantías de la UE y Gran Bretaña de que no se aplican las sanciones occidentales", ha recalcad el subdirector de la compañía estatal, Vitaly Markelov, a la estación de televisión estatal rusa Rossiya-24.

Desde hace semanas, el gasoducto rendía a un 40 por ciento de sus capacidades debido a, según Rusia, la ausencia de una turbina averiada que fue enviada a Canadá para su reparación y cuyo retorno a Alemania se retrasó como consecuencia de las sanciones impuestas por Ottawa a Moscú en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, el lunes, Gazprom informó de que reduciría a la mitad su suministro actual, por lo que desde el miércoles ha pasado a rendir un 20 por ciento, lo que supone unos 33 millones de metros cúbicos de gas por día, tal y como recogió la agencia rusa de noticias TASS.

Las autoridades canadienses precisaron en su momento que la pieza, reacondicionada en una planta de Siemens en Montreal, sería entregada a operarios alemanes y no directamente a Rusia, como se planeó originalmente.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...729231629.html


----------



## Harman (30 Jul 2022)

Odio a los rusos". - Cónsul noruego

El gobernador de Murmansk ha mandado al infierno a la cónsul Elisabeth Ellingsen por su comportamiento grosero y sus comentarios rusófobos, y el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego se ha disculpado.

Anteriormente, el cónsul_e noruego Ellingsen había provocado un escándalo en un hotel de Murmansk, insultando al personal y a todos los rusos. Estaba indignada porque ella, como todo el mundo, tenía que esperar a que las camareras terminaran de limpiar su habitación.

"No toleraremos la rusofobia en nuestro país. Que todos los que odian a los rusos se vayan al infierno de Rusia", dijo el gobernador de la región de Múrmansk, Andrei Chibis.

"El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores (noruego) lamenta profundamente este incidente. Los sentimientos expresados no reflejan en absoluto la política noruega ni la actitud de los noruegos hacia Rusia y el pueblo ruso. El Ministerio está siguiendo el incidente a través de los canales apropiados", dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego, Tuva Rones Bogsnes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Ayer fueron desnacificados 12 almacenes de municiones y 4 bases de los ocupantes genocidas. Putin remains a master strategist.
> 
> 
> Distrito Genichesky, menos BC;
> ...



Oryx es mi pastor, nunca me falla


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Segun los medios propagandisticos rusos, la guerra va viento el popa y la economia va como un tiro a pesar de las sanciones.
> 
> En la realidad es todo otra cosa:
> 
> ...





Londres y la cara del hinteligente


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

Y recordad de nuevo, queridos niños y no niños del foro/hilo, el forero @El Veraz es una cuenta secundaria de otra cuenta secundaria @Disturbed (cucaracha 'firma').
Aunque viendo que hay supuestos foreros que se las dan de neutrales dando Zanx a este tipo de robots, ya se sabe por donde van los tiros y si alguien se da por aludido por mi comentario, ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, IGNORE y carretera.


----------



## kerevienteya (30 Jul 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No copio el artículo completo, pero esto que trae Caronte es justamente de lo que hemos estado conversando en las últimas páginas del hilo. En lo personal no creo que recuperen Jérson (ni de lejos), pero si tomarán gran parte de la "llanura oriental" sobre el márgen del Dniper y eso será presentado (al menos de cara al público) como una gran victoria ucraniana.
> 
> Militarmente valdrá cinco centavos, pero propagandísticamente será presentado como un millón.



Pero que dices? Lo que dice Caronte es una sarta de chorradas. Es precisamente la situación a la que se enfrentan los ukro-nazis. Escondidos como ratas en trincheras sin poder hacer mucho más.
Una docena de Himars para toda Ucrania no cambia el resultado final, es ridículo y no tener ni idea de la magnitud bélica que se maneja.
Para que te hagas una idea.
Rusia tiene en un sólo batallon 48 Tornado-S que son brutalmente superiores en TODO al himars.
Rusia lanza al DIA 3000 toneladas de proyectiles.
Ucrania no llega ni a 100.
Con más de 10 VECES de artillería que los Ukros.
Vender que es al revés, aparte de patético es un insulto a la inteligencia.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Últimamente no hago más que ver a los rusos pidiendo que les quiten las sanciones. Pero no era que les hacían más fuertes? 

Parece que la única arma que le queda ya es presionar con el gas. Militarmente ya solo puede presionar pero en dirección hacia Rusia como gesto de buena voluntad.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

....


El Veraz dijo:


> Segun los medios propagandisticos rusos, la guerra va viento el popa y la economia va como un tiro a pesar de las sanciones.
> 
> En la realidad es todo otra cosa:
> 
> ...



Pues parece que hoy hay bastante movimiento y no precisamente a favor de los ucranianos.
El mapa de los frentes servido por Ucrania lleva sin actualizarse unas 7 horas, a saber lo que han perdido.


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

La realidad de Pelosi es esta


> escribió en *Twitter Hu Xijin*, *comentarista del Global Times*, afiliado al estado chino



pero el CM @cuñado de bar no dijo la verdad y aquí tenéis la prueba de su propio hilo China dice que derribará el avión de Pelosi SI viaja a Taiwán bajo escolta de caza estadounidense


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## mazuste (30 Jul 2022)

*Ucrania como estado está acabado. Su forma la decidirá el ganador: *
_*Rusia, que cuenta con "la mejor fuerza de combate del mundo", 
por tomar prestada esa frase tan manida de Washington.

Según vaya la guerra por poderes de Ucrania, así irá el destino de Occidente.
Se suponía que Rusia iba a colapsar. Son los Estados occidentales los que lo 
están haciendo y el Gran Bloque Euroasiático emerge como el actor geopolítico*_
* dominante, en ausencia de Washington, Londres y sus aliados vasallos.*
Ukraine Notes - The Long Proxy War III


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación los países de la OTAN hacen cosas raras…unos por un lado mientras otros por el contrario…raro, raro, raro…
Turkey’s exports to Russia jump amid sanctions.
Deliveries soared by nearly 50% year-on-year in June








Turkey’s exports to Russia jump amid sanctions


Turkey's exports to Russia topped $700 million in June, jumping nearly 50% year-on-year, Turkish Institute of Statistics reports




www.rt.com


----------



## mazuste (30 Jul 2022)

Dicen que la OCS va a ir suplantando a la ONU como autoridad internacional. 
Que la autoridad y la influencia de la ONU han sido erosionadas por los EEUU,
con sus 'reglas', hasta el punto de ser casi irrelevantes. 
Y que el orden establecido después de 1945 está terminando rápidamente.









SCO must prevent further deterioration of international ties


In particular, it is noted that the organization should not and cannot remain indifferent against the background of how an equal, constructive dialogue between various states of the world is consistently curtailed, which is increasingly being replaced by strong-arm diktats and sanctions pressure




tass.com


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

Pero si Rusia esta ganando la guerra, que me lo han dicho en RT:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Rusia esta ganando la guerra, que me lo han dicho en RT:


----------



## kerevienteya (30 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> España es a la UE lo que Ucrania es a Rusia ... no ?
> Si tanto interés tiene Rusia por anexionar Ucrania será porque le conviene !
> si tanto interés tiene Ucrania para no ser anexionada será porque le perjudica ...
> 
> ...



Cuando dices que "a Ucrania le interesa o nota quien te refieres? A la gente corriente que vive allí?
A los miembros de organizaciones nacionalsocialistas? A las élites políticas? A los lobbies que gobiernan EEUU? A la angloesfera que controla occidente?
Porque dudo que a la gente corriente le interese estar en guerra. Morir por un país corrupto hasta la médula que sólo les ha dado miseria? O muerte si eran rusófilos.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No te quejes que te podía calentar a latigazos ....



Putin se muestra muy preocupado por las medidas de no usar corbata de Sánchez: si esta escalada de medidas contra los intereses rusos sigue así, tendremos de emplear métodos mas violentos contra ellos.


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

Interesante @Coco Portugal ahora hay que difundirlo y dejar como mentirosos a toda la patulea infecta del foro


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo no creo que aterrice en Taiwán.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Y acertaste, lo ha hecho en Honolulu.









SPAR19 Historial y rastreo de vuelos - FlightAware


Track SPAR19 flight from Joint Base Andrews to Scott Afb/Midamerica St Louis




es.flightaware.com


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Rusia esta ganando la guerra, que me lo han dicho en RT:



Otro Oryx/OSINT robot junio 2022


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y acertaste, lo ha hecho en Honolulu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso será para repostar. Un 737 no cruza el Pacífico. Supongo que de ahí saldrá hacia Okinawa o Taipei.


----------



## kerevienteya (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Porque señalan la fecha? Sabes que es la misma verdad? En Ruso pone Julio. Mismo día.
Anda mira esta otra.


----------



## kerevienteya (30 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141029



Jojojo pedazo owned gráfico le has metido.


----------



## mazuste (30 Jul 2022)

El rublo se dispara y Putin es más fuerte que nunca: nuestras sanciones se han vuelto en contra 
Destacable, porque el 'Guardian' es antiputin a rabiar.


Habrá que ver (para creer), pero el avión militar de Pelosi, no podrá aterrizar en Taiwán (
Osease, que no va a Taiwán.
Todo esto tiene toda la pinta de ser otro espectáculo mediático más.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140996
> 
> Londres y la cara del hinteligente



Otro intoxicador a sueldo de los anglos. Un tipo que además siente un odio profundo por todo lo que suene a ruso.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otro intoxicador a sueldo de los anglos. Un tipo que además siente un odio profundo por todo lo que suene a ruso.



Me recuerda a uno del foro que tiene la cara torcida y que esta las 24 horas del día en Burbuja.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y Mbappe en el Madrid, Martín. La verdad es que la Patrulla Canina comienza a dar vergüenza ajena. Es el Twitter de la Alemania de 1944-45, de haber existido algo así en aquella época.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otro intoxicador a sueldo de los anglos. Un tipo que además siente un odio profundo por todo lo que suene a ruso.



Intoxicadores a sueldo putinianos los hay en este hilo a montones y tú nunca has levantado la voz contra ellos.  .


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Intoxicadores a sueldo putinianos los hay en este hilo a montones y tú nunca has levantado la voz contra ellos.  .



Los medios y demás acólitos de Occidente llevan muchos años mintiendo como bellacos. EN TODO.

Dame una buena razón, una buena puta razón, para creerles.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Intoxicadores a sueldo putinianos los hay en este hilo a montones y tú nunca has levantado la voz contra ellos.  .



En verdad no saben ni por donde les sopla el aire.

Y seguimos para bingo, con este ya van mas de 900. La realidad es muy tozuda:


----------



## El Veraz (30 Jul 2022)

Razones? Vamos a ver razones. Las mentiras tienen las patas muuuy cortas...


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

GPSJam GPS/GNSS Interference Map

_Por fin se ha lanzado oficialmente el único mapa diario, global y gratuito de las interferencias del GPS: GPSJam GPS/GNSS Interference Map Observe la evolución de las interferencias alrededor de las zonas de conflicto. Pregúntese quién está interfiriendo el GPS alrededor de Moscú. Como todos los mejores mapas, plantea más preguntas que respuestas.

_


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor es hablar de países ridículos cuando oficialmente Rusia ya se ha convertido en el país más ridículo del Siglo XXI.


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Razones? Vamos a ver razones. Las mentiras tienen las patas muuuy cortas...



Razones de verdad, no las paridas de la patrulla canina. Que llevan dando la pelma con Jerson desde primavera.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego ha expresado su "pesar" por el comportamiento de la cónsul noruega en Múrmansk, que dijo odiar a los rusos. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores noruego afirma que la postura del cónsul no se ajusta a la posición de Noruega sobre Rusia y el pueblo ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peor aún, no se ajusta al mínimo exigible para cualquier cónsul. Sencillamente, no puede soltar esa barbaridad, aunque lo sienta en lo más profundo de su corazón.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Hay multitud de vídeos de las maniobras - fuego real- del ejército chino frente a Taiwan.

Imagino que la difusión de los mismos forma parte de la disuasión en el caso Pelosi.


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Zelenski al borde del default



UEropa al rescate.... 1600 milloncetes más para Ucrania



Live updates: Ukraine tensions



Luego si eso lo que no podemos permitirnos son las pensiones públicas


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jul 2022)

me dicen que el avión de la puta pelucagrasienta que iba de gira por asia y luego taiwan ha desaparecido del radar, alguien sabe algo?
@ZHU DE sabes algo?


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Enjambre sísmico en la costa occidental de Islandia. Ojo con los volcanes islandeses.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Viendo que Rusia es un país mucho más ridículo de lo que se presuponía y viven de su propaganda, empiezo a dudar de que hasta tengan armamento nuclear funcional.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> me dicen que el avion de la puta pelucagrasienta que iba de gira por asia y luego taiwan ha desaparecido del radar, alguien sabe algo?



Lo que tengo entendido es que lo estaban siguiendo por flightradar mas de 60 mil personas y lo han capado.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

Diría que algo esta pasando en el Donbass, el mapa ucraniano hace 9 horas que no se actualiza.









Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Razones? Vamos a ver razones. Las mentiras tienen las patas muuuy cortas...



Otro ridículo más. Sabiendo que tienen la guerra propagandística perdida desde el minuto 1, eso ya es manipulación para consumo propio, y poco más.


----------



## ignorante (30 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> [...]
> de hecho, si te pones a preguntar y a hablar con rusos, lo que te van a decir es que no quieren que Ucrania exista, si ahondas más, también te van a decir como tienen que ser las fronteras...y ese ES EL PUNTO
> [...]



Eso dependerá del ruso con que hables. Te pongo un ejemplo de lo que dice uno de los más conocidos (Putin):

_"La determinación de la nacionalidad, particularmente en familias mixtas, es el derecho de cada individuo, la libertad de hacer él o ella su propia elección. Pero el hecho es que la situación en Ucrania hoy en día es totalmente diferente, porque implica un cambio obligado de identidad. Y lo más despreciable es que los rusos en Ucrania no sólo son forzados a renunciar a sus orígenes y generaciones de sus antepasados, sino también a creer que Rusia es su enemigo... y yo añadiría una cosa: Rusia nunca ha sido y nunca será "anti-Ucraniana". Y qué es lo que Ucrania será, eso dependerá de lo que sus ciudadanos decidan."_

Sin embargo, estas palabras exactas de Putin fueron interpretadas en la prensa occidental (Washington Post) de esta otra manera por el historiador Snyder:

_"La idea esencial es que Rusia tiene el derecho sobre Ucrania debido a cosas que ocurrieron hace 1000 años en Kiev... La idea de Putin es que Ucrania es una nación fraternal debido a cómo él personalmente entiende el pasado. Eso se llama imperialismo. Eso va en contra del principio básico legal de la soberanía y del principio básico moral de la democracia."_

Menuda diferencia ¿no?. Vaya con los _"informadores"_ de la _"prensa libre"_ occidental (a la par que la UE nos intenta vetar el acceso directo a lo que dicen los rusos):









Surprise, Surprise……The Washington Post Publishes a Commentary Full of Lies Against Putin - CovertAction Magazine


On January 29th, The Washington Post published an op-ed by the well-known Yale historian Timothy Snyder, titled “Putin’s case for invading Ukraine rests on phony grievances and ancient myths.” In a key passage, the article reads: Last July, Vladimir Putin supplied the mythical basis for Russian...




covertactionmagazine.com


----------



## Peineto (30 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La historia del antirecuerdo de Biden ni siquiera es destacable por haber superado a Trump, ahogado por toda la maquinaria globalista, sino incluso a un perdedor tan universalmente reconocido entre los estadounidenses como Jimmy Carter.
> En teoría, sólo Herbert Hoover, que presidió durante la Gran Depresión y fue considerado el peor presidente de EE.UU. antes de Carter, debería ser peor. Biden está exactamente en la cohorte de tales figuras. Desde el punto de vista sociológico, ya es el peor presidente de EE.UU. desde que la Fundación Gallup recoge estadísticas al respecto.
> 
> 
> ...



Que una cosa como Biden tenga a estas alturas una aprobación del 40% indica dos cosas.
- La encuesta es una bazofia.
- Los votantes son una bazofia.
- Ambas cosas a la vez y más cosas.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Eso parecía, pero han retirado el seguimiento del avión del radar de Flightradar24 tras el éxito de público  ....código SPAR19 registro 09-0540....



En Flight Aware lo puedes ver: SPAR19 Historial y rastreo de vuelos - FlightAware


----------



## arriondas (30 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Eso dependerá del ruso con que hables. Te pongo un ejemplo de lo que dice uno de los más conocidos (Putin):
> 
> _"La determinación de la nacionalidad, particularmente en familias mixtas, es el derecho de cada individuo, la libertad de hacer él o ella su propia elección. Pero el hecho es que la situación en Ucrania hoy en día es totalmente diferente, porque implica un cambio obligado de identidad. Y lo más despreciable es que los rusos en Ucrania no sólo son forzados a renunciar a sus orígenes y generaciones de sus antepasados, sino también a creer que Rusia es su enemigo... y yo añadiría una cosa: Rusia nunca ha sido y nunca será "anti-Ucraniana". Y qué es lo que Ucrania será, eso dependerá de lo que sus ciudadanos decidan."_
> 
> ...



Para ser historiador, Snyder no tiene ni puta idea. O que es un intoxicador a sueldo, aunque ambas cosas son compatibles.


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Jul 2022)

*Los ucranianos encuentran una forma de huir a las zonas liberadas por Rusia*







Los medios de comunicación occidentales están asombrados: los ucranianos huyen en masa hacia los territorios liberados por el ejército ruso, las regiones de Zaporozhia y Jerson. Irónicamente, existe una ruta oficial para ello. ¿Cómo se establece el sistema que puede llamarse “barrera de Zaporozhia” y por qué su propia existencia es una prueba de la corrección y eficacia de la Operación Especial?
“Los ucranianos regresan a los territorios ocupados”. Con este título publica Euronews la noticia. Y demuestra así, o bien un desconocimiento total de la situación en Ucrania y concretamente en la región de Zaporozhia, o bien el deseo de ocultar la verdadera situación. No, por supuesto, también hay ucranianos que están en este caso: se fueron mientras duraron las hostilidades y ahora están regresando. Sin embargo, muchos de los que se fueron temporalmente hace tiempo que regresaron. Y hoy, los que cruzan la barrera de Zaporozhia en un convoy no son personas que vuelvan a casa en absoluto.
Las salidas hacia los territorios no controlados por Ucrania empezaron en primavera e inicialmente no estaban reguladas. Sin embargo, a principios de junio se estableció un nuevo procedimiento para salir de Zaporozhia hacia el sur.
El movimiento se realiza en columnas. Se forman convoyes en la zona del mercado de automóviles de Zaporozhia. Normalmente hay tres o cuatro convoyes de 50 coches al día. Sólo los ciudadanos ucranianos pueden salir. Antes de la salida, deben rellenar y enviar a la administración militar regional de Zaporozhia una solicitud de salida y, sobre todo, deben recibir la confirmación del registro de la solicitud y el “permiso” de salida. Entonces pueden ir al mercado de coches y buscar un transportista (si no tienen su propio transporte).
Oficialmente, la mayoría de los viajeros regresan a casa, comprueban la seguridad de sus hogares/posesiones, visitan a sus familiares o los llevan a Ucrania. En la mayoría de los casos, se trata simplemente de coartadas para los controles ucranianos (que son el blanco de muchas bromas). En realidad, la “barrera” de Zaporozhia es una forma relativamente fácil y barata de salir de Ucrania para cualquiera que tenga una razón para hacerlo.
¿Quiénes son estas personas? En primer lugar, los que huyen de la movilización. El precio no oficial de la salida por la frontera occidental o hacia Moldavia para los hombres de la categoría “18-60” es absolutamente exorbitante: 5.000 dólares y más. E incluso por ese dinero, nadie garantiza nada. En consecuencia, los comisarios militares han aumentado las tarifas. El certificado de exención del servicio militar cuesta entre 1.000 y 2.000 dólares.
De todas formas, no se puede salir del país con dicho certificado; su propietario será desenmascarado inmediatamente en la frontera. Y una “exención” más fiable con un informe médico ya vale 10.000.
Es más barato pasar por Zaporozhia a Jerson y de ahí a Crimea. Luego, a la Unión Europea a través de Georgia (una ruta más corta, pero los medios de comunicación te asustan con las colas en la frontera) o a través de los países bálticos. O te puedes quedar en Rusia, dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer.
Un ejemplo típico es una historia publicada en junio en Pikabu: “Tengo 26 años, estoy obligado a hacer el servicio militar, dos días antes de mi partida recibí una citación en mi puerta”, dice una breve introducción. Luego viene una fascinante descripción de un viaje a Jerson y luego a Crimea, así como los intentos de retirar dinero a distancia de las tarjetas bancarias ucranianas.
También están los que simplemente huyen de Ucrania. Estos, por supuesto, a menudo también huyen de una posible movilización, pero en general, la motivación es más amplia. Se trata de personas a las que la operación militar rusa les ha abierto por fin los ojos ante las perspectivas de Ucrania. Y viajan a Rusia a través de Jerson y Crimea, aunque el titular de un pasaporte ucraniano puede viajar ahora a la Unión Europea como refugiado sin demasiados problemas.
Pero esta falta de problemas es ilusoria. Tarde o temprano a la masa de refugiados se les pedirá que abandonen la Unión Europea, y no todos ellos conseguirán instalarse. Entonces, ¿a dónde vuelven? A Ucrania, que ha elegido el lento y doloroso método del suicidio.

¿Hay que decir ir “a Ucrania” o “a Ucrania”?
La forma más correcta es decir: [fuera] de Ucrania.
La vieja anécdota ha adquirido de repente nuevos colores.
*Una barrera que beneficia a todos*
Además, los propios ucranianos desmienten la versión de Euronews. Desde finales de la primavera, anuncian una contraofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el sur. En consecuencia, algunos habitantes de las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhia se desplazan precisamente en dirección contraria, pues no quieren volver a encontrarse en la zona de guerra. Ya a principios de mayo, según la parte ucraniana, uno de cada dos habitantes había abandonado Jerson. En junio, la administración de Zaporozhia registró a otras 8.000 personas que abandonaron los territorios de las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhia no controlados por Ucrania.
Algunos se arrepintieron más tarde: “¡Maldito sea el día en que decidí dejar Jerson por Nikolaiev! Estoy escondido entre mis parientes. No hay nada para alimentar a mis hijos. No puedo encontrar un trabajo. Porque tengo la edad suficiente para ser reclutado. No quiero ir a la guerra, porque esta guerra no es nuestra. Ya he recibido dos citaciones de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar. Ya he tenido que dejar mi segundo escondite. Apenas veo a mis hijos y también a mi mujer”, se queja uno de los hombres que se marcharon. El viaje de vuelta cuesta 8.000 dólares, dice.
Pero probablemente se trate de tarifas locales, por lo que mucha gente prefiere pasar por la “barrera” de Zaporozhye. Los transportistas cobran unos 300-400 dólares a quienes están dispuestos a hacer el viaje. No sólo es mucho más barato, sino que además es perfectamente legal. E incluso el nuevo reglamento, en vigor desde junio, no ha limitado en absoluto el flujo de emigrantes. Por el contrario, incluso los datos de la parte ucraniana muestran que el número de salidas no ha hecho más que aumentar.
A principios de julio, se temía que la “puerta” se cerrara, al menos para los hombres. En ese momento, las autoridades informaron a los ucranianos en edad militar de que debían obtener un permiso de las oficinas de registro militar para abandonar la zona de su residencia principal. Sin embargo, a juzgar por las discusiones en los chats temáticos de la red de Telegram, nadie rechaza a los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años ni reparte citaciones en los controles (al menos no en masa). A lo sumo, advierten de la necesidad de regresar después del tiempo especificado en la solicitud de salida y de la responsabilidad en caso de no regresar.
Una de las razones de esta repentina lealtad a la gente que quiere irse (en un momento en que hay redadas de reclutadores en las playas y en los supermercados) es probablemente que los transportistas cobran 400 dólares por cabeza por una buena razón.
Este precio incluye el paso por los puestos de control: cada coche o minibús Sprinter deja una cantidad acordada en el puesto de control. Todos están contentos, todos se benefician: pasan entre 150 y 200 coches, todos se llenan los bolsillos. Si empiezan a poner multas en los puntos de control, el flujo de tráfico se reducirá instantáneamente, y con él los beneficios de todos los participantes en el sistema.
En cuanto a Euronews… Sospechamos que, incluso explicada así, la situación les deja perplejos. ¿Cómo pueden volver a los territorios “ocupados”? ¡Los “ocupantes” hacen estragos allí! Por eso, cuando se intenta encontrar relatos de quienes cruzaron la “barrera” de Zaporozhia, por regla general, se encuentran relatos y entrevistas de quienes cruzaron esta ruta en dirección contraria: desde Jerson, Melitopol, Energodar. Y no hay historias de los que abandonan Ucrania, al menos no en los medios de comunicación convencionales. Hay que buscarlos en las discusiones de Telegram (“Corredor Verde”), pedir a los amigos y conocidos que lo cuenten. Todas estas historias son bastante típicas, pero nadie recuerda un flujo de personas que regresan a casa desde las provincias de Zaporozhia y Jerson.
Por cierto, sería útil que las administraciones cívico-militares de las regiones liberadas de Ucrania aclararan esta situación. También para los medios de comunicación occidentales. Cuántos ciudadanos ucranianos han pasado la “barrera”, cuántos han hecho el viaje de vuelta, cuántos han solicitado (y se les ha concedido) asilo temporal, cuántos se están movilizando. Sobre la base de estas cifras, es posible hacer una presentación de los resultados de la Operación Especial, así como un informe sobre los objetivos “calibrados” en Ucrania. Y, sobre todo, es comprensible y cercano a todos: aquí hay gente, son muchos, vienen a nosotros, porque la verdad y la justicia están de nuestro lado.

Nikolai Storozhenko Жители Украины нашли надежный путь бегства в Россию

*Los ucranianos encuentran una forma de huir a las zonas liberadas por Rusia - mpr21*


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viendo que Rusia es un país mucho más ridículo de lo que se presuponía y viven de su propaganda, empiezo a dudar de que hasta tengan armamento nuclear funcional.



De lo que yo no tengo duda alguna es de tu cerebro plano, y tambien dudo de si tú te das cuenta de las tonterias que dices bufón sionazi. Cómete esto tontolaba


Este es el amor que tienen tus putos nazis a su propio pais; Ukrania

No respetan ni a los muertos, venden hasta su madre (y la tuya tambien)

Y hasta subnormales que pulu´lan por aqui que decian que los comunijjtah se llevaban el oro ejpanol para rusia. Anda que EEUU no se ha quedado atrás con lo mismo que llevan haciéndolo desde siempre (irak, libia, ucrania etc...) verdad puto sionazi?


Acuérdate de apuntarte a la fiesta ghey protanico, te pega mucho:


y de recuerdo para que llores y rabies:


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pues si Rusia dice que no tendrá compasión con los nazis y se la suda todo, los cuelgan de un cuerda y punto. No tiene sentido gastar un misil con esa chusma.
> 
> La explicación es más simple (Ockham manda)
> 
> ...



Que sea un aviso a los de Azov, podría ser, pero sería una acción muy peligrosa para el payaso sangriento... y precisamente le hemos estado últimamente viendo como destituye a su núcleo más cercano, incluso a aquel que era amigo suyo, no recuerdo el nombre. El tipo está a cero-coma de que le hagan un Kennedy.

Respecto de la naturaleza del blanco, que los ucras sabían lo que es y lo que contenía, a estas alturas ni cotiza. Antes un compañero ha recordado una declaración de uno de Azov que fue advertido por sus superiores que cuando les capturasen, serían llevados allí, así que de eso no podemos tener dudas.


----------



## Peineto (30 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141029




Pandemia de algo caliente, seguro.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Os recuerdo que también existe adsbexchange. Aunque me da que aun no sale por ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede ver en Radar Box: Follow flight RFF9006 from Moscow to St. Petersburg on AirNav RadarBox


----------



## niraj (30 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Eso dependerá del ruso con que hables. Te pongo un ejemplo de lo que dice uno de los más conocidos (Putin):
> 
> _"La determinación de la nacionalidad, particularmente en familias mixtas, es el derecho de cada individuo, la libertad de hacer él o ella su propia elección. Pero el hecho es que la situación en Ucrania hoy en día es totalmente diferente, porque implica un cambio obligado de identidad. Y lo más despreciable es que los rusos en Ucrania no sólo son forzados a renunciar a sus orígenes y generaciones de sus antepasados, sino también a creer que Rusia es su enemigo... y yo añadiría una cosa: Rusia nunca ha sido y nunca será "anti-Ucraniana". Y qué es lo que Ucrania será, eso dependerá de lo que sus ciudadanos decidan."_
> 
> ...




pues aprovecho el final de su post y el comentario sobre la "prensa libre" para enlazarlo con lo que ha publicado elterritoriodellince









El territorio del Lince


Si es por molestar... Debe ser por el calor que las tonterías están el pleno auge. Ya se sabe, desmayos, sudores, fatiga... El nivel de tont...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com






*viernes, 29 de julio de 2022*

*Si es por molestar...*

Debe ser por el calor que las tonterías están el pleno auge. Ya se sabe, desmayos, sudores, fatiga...
El nivel de tonterías del "mundo libre", de las "democracias avanzadas", de los sistemas con "valores democráticos" no deja de sorprender a quienes aún tienen alguna esperanza -producto de su neocolonialismo, por una parte, y de su sumisión a los colonialistas, por otra- en esta peña. La penúltima, que nunca será la última, es la que acaba de protagonizar el Tribunal General de la UE, el tribunal de justicia de la UE, sobre la censura de Russia Today. 

Copio: _"El Tribunal General de la Unión Europea (TGUE) ha desestimado definitivamente el recurso de Rusia Today para volver a emitir en el estado francés. Una vez la Unión Europea aprobara el primer paquete de sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania, las emisiones del medio ruso quedaron suspendidas dentro de las fronteras de la UE. Sin embargo, la delegación francesa del medio impugnó la decisión y pidió una reactivación de las transmisiones bajo los argumentos de la libertad de expresión, la libertad de empresa y la no discriminación. Hoy (27 de julio), *el tribunal ha rechazado el recurso y mantiene la prohibición, subrayando que los mensajes de Rusia Today suponen "una amenaza directa al orden y la seguridad públicas de la Unión"*._

¿Lo véis, no? Democracia en estado puro, democracia plena en la moribunda UE (y en la fantasmagórica "comunidad internacional"). El único discurso es el suyo, y pese a eso fracasan estrepitosamente en el G-20 y en África. Por ahora, porque no serán los únicos. 
Estamos gobernados por locos y nos dejamos gobernar por locos. Así que puestos a hacer locuras, aquí tenemos a los "ecologistas" alemanes, tan verdes ellos y ellas, haciendo y diciendo más estupideces. Ya se ha censurado cualquier opinión contraria a la del pensamiento único occidental, por nuestra seguridad, por supuesto. No podemos dejar que Putin nos coma el coco y lo que tenemos que hacer es molestarle lo más posible, bien yendo en bicicleta, como os puse (aunque esto es en Gran Bretaña)...


... o bien lavándonos solo zonas imprescindibles. Esto es lo que dice aquí: "lava sólo estas cuatro áreas, si quieres molestar a Putin".



Pandemia, inflación, crisis energética, el euro por los suelos... esto es Europa, la de los valores democráticos, cuyo orden y seguridad amenazan unos medios rusos, como dice el TGUE, y no todo lo anterior. 
Ahora, también en Alemania, se está dando la voz de alarma porque comienza a escasear el papel higiénico. ¿Os acordáis del cachondeo que hubo hace unos años en Venezuela por eso? Se habló de "fracaso del sistema bolivariano". Curiosamente, nadie habla de "fracaso del sistema capitalista alemán". A partir de ahora, el papel higiénico será un tesoro en Alemania.



De repente, quienes se las prometían muy felices con las snciones contra Rusia están viendo que las cosas que antes abundaban comienzan a desaparecer en las tiendas. Y que los precios suben. Y que los ahorros bajan. Y que a gente comienza a tener problemas financieros. Pero sí hay dinero para Ucrania.

Ninguno de estos problemas representa, por sí solo, una amenaza existencial ni para Alemania ni para la moribunda UE. Pero como esto empieza a ser una cadena, que comienza por el eslabón más fuerte, Alemania, y ya se está trasladando al resto de eslabones, más débiles, hay una reacción en cadena con los efectos típicos de una bola de nieve. La inflación es solo uno de sus exponentes más visibles, y ya os comentaré la de julio, que está al caer. Y ya se sabe lo que pasa cuando echamos a rodar una simple bola de nieve.

Puede que no lo veáis por el verano y el calor, pero el invierno está ahí, a la vuelta de la esquina. Los sindicatos alemanes y europeos están obligados a reaccionar ante la disminución del poder adquisitivo de los trabajadores. Si no lo hacen, la desafección hacia ellos será tremenda y se fortalecerá el sector combativo y no claudicante. Es por eso que en Italia hay una cacería de sindicalistas en estos momentos, porque no se pliegan a los pactos ni a las componendas. Hay que hacer un escarmiento y que no se extienda el ejemplo. Pero ya se sabe, se les acusará de terrorismo o algo así y ¡adelante con los "valores democráticos"! El "Estado de derecho" y las "democracias plenas" funcionan a golpe de censura y de porra. Con el aval de la "justicia" de la UE.

Por eso llega el momento de dejar Europa e irse a otro sitio. A lo mejor, a Rusia (o a cualquier otro país de los malos). Porque si es por molestar, aquí hay una excelente prueba. Y con humor.



¡Ah!, y por cierto, al final van a servir para algo los periódicos: para limpiarse el culo, dado que comienza la escasez de papel higiénico.
El Lince


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141029



Ya sé que soy pesado... vale, soy muy, muy pesado, pero esto es en parte (ya sé que estamos en verano) por la degradación de la atmósfera y del campo magnético. Y lo afirmo sabiendo que también se están provocando intencionalmente, pero creo que eso es solo la cortina de humo para ocultar la verdad, dado que esta es insoportable.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> De lo que yo no tengo duda alguna es de tu cerebro plano, y tambien dudo de si tú te das cuenta de las tonterias que dices bufón sionazi. Cómete esto tontolaba



Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana HDLGP y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo)....rata de cloaca...y encima marrana puta italiana.......


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

_Ya empieza la narrativa beligerante, espero que alguien esté pensando en las consecuencias a largo plazo de un posible conflicto en #Taiwán.
Citar Tweet
Senadora Marsha Blackburn
@MarshaBlackburn
- 29 jul.
Los medios estatales chinos acaban de sugerir que el EPL derribe el avión de Pelosi si viaja a Taiwán. 

Esto sería un acto de guerra directo. 

Estados Unidos no acepta exigencias de política exterior de la China comunista ni de ningún otro matón beligerante.
_


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Pero que dices? Lo que dice Caronte es una sarta de chorradas. Es precisamente la situación a la que se enfrentan los ukro-nazis. Escondidos como ratas en trincheras sin poder hacer mucho más.
> Una docena de Himars para toda Ucrania no cambia el resultado final, es ridículo y no tener ni idea de la magnitud bélica que se maneja.
> Para que te hagas una idea.
> Rusia tiene en un sólo batallon 48 Tornado-S que son brutalmente superiores en TODO al himars.
> ...



Proyectil del Tornado pesa 800 kg, de los cuáles 250 a 270 kg corresponden a la cabeza de guerra, y alcanza del orden de 100 km. El vehículo lanzador puede llevar 6 ó 12 tubos.

Proyectil del HIMARS pesa sobre 300 kg, la cabeza de guerra sobre 90 kg, y alcanza hasta unos 70 km. Vehículo HIMARS lleva 6 tubos, el MLRS sobre chasis oruga "Bradley" lleva 12 tubos.

Un sólo proyectil del Tornado equivale a 3 proyectiles HIMARS y llega más lejos.


----------



## JimJones (30 Jul 2022)

Horny Report 279 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Bio Poppin, Sango Coin, Ministros Fugaces, CallejaCoptero, Obispo Gucci, VariolaCisco, Antisemitismo Arqueologico, Thor Cancelado, Barra Turca, Afroab... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:02:58 Subido 30/07 a las...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viendo que Rusia es un país mucho más ridículo de lo que se presuponía y viven de su propaganda, empiezo a dudar de que hasta tengan armamento nuclear funcional.



Por no tener no tienen ni soldaos en ukrania ....


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por no tener no tienen ni soldaos en ukrania ....



Yo estoy firmemente convencido de que sólo pueden lanzar nukes con tecnología de los años sesenta, y hace como 60 años que USA está preparada para derribar esos nukes. 

Me extrañaría que fuera capaces de lanzar algún nuke mas allá de Polonia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Cuando dices que "a Ucrania le interesa o nota quien te refieres? A la gente corriente que vive allí?
> A los miembros de organizaciones nacionalsocialistas? A las élites políticas? A los lobbies que gobiernan EEUU? A la angloesfera que controla occidente?
> Porque dudo que a la gente corriente le interese estar en guerra. Morir por un país corrupto hasta la médula que sólo les ha dado miseria? O muerte si eran rusófilos.



Esta guerra enmarcada como etapa siguiente al coronavirus, es un simple detonante para lo que está por venir que son grandes cambios en la supremacía mundial como todo el mundo sabe .

¿ a quién pretende intimidar Putin ? ¿ a Zelenski ? pero si es un títere que sólo obedece órdenes ! Putin es un miembro fundamental de las organizaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo y en concreto el foro de Davos que es el que está detrás de todo esto.

No cuela que todo esto sea por la amenaza de que Ucrania entre en la OTAN. No tiene ningún sentido que Putin provoque una guerra por si en el futuro hubiese una guerra !!!

Las terribles consecuencias en todos los planos y la incertidumbre en caso de derrota, no compensaría en ningún caso la inversión . Por lo tanto tiene que ser una estrategia diseñada por los mismos de la agenda 2030 y del coronavirus cuyo pin lucen con orgullo Sánchez y Biden en la solapa .

*La guerra es la máxima expresión del terror institucionalizado .* La población terriblemente atemorizada viendo las consecuencias de muerte y destrucción se conforma con seguir vivos . Ya no hacen falta estrategias para robar los ahorros, ni las herencias y despojar a la gente de sus propiedades. Completamente trastornados deambulan intentando recuperar su vida aunque haya que empezar de cero.

*" no tendrás nada y serás feliz "* 






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

"Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | EEUU promete que Rusia rendirá cuentas por la muerte de 50 prisioneros ucranianos"





__





Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo |


Zelenski pide evacuar la región de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, pidió este sábado a la población evacu




www.elmundo.es






Más madera.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Nit del foc en el estrecho de Taiwan ahora mismo. Hay muchos vídeos.

_Supuestamente ejercicio de fuego vivo esta noche en 平潭 Pingtan, provincia de #Fujian.

Pingtan está a menos de 130 km de la costa de la provincia de #Taiwán.

Parece algún tipo de fuego AA, para derribar drones y misiles de crucero?



Helis de ataque chinos. A ver quien los cuenta...







_


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | EEUU promete que Rusia rendirá cuentas por la muerte de 50 prisioneros ucranianos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es ya como las noticias falsas de ferreras y villarejo sobre Podemos, ya no se las cree ni cristo ....   

Fíjate a lo que se ha llegao que García Castellón se ha inventao otra chorrada de Monedero y ni lo habeis puesto en el foro. Pues al final con esto pasará lo mismo ....


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Corrupción en Miami, perdón, en Rusia...  

1.
Se ha iniciado una causa penal contra el subjefe de policía por el trabajo operativo del Ministerio del Interior de la República de Bashkortostán. Se sospecha que aceptó un soborno en forma de un apartamento mientras trabajaba en Transbaikalia. Uno de los empresarios le ofreció un apartamento para que se cierre un caso penal sobre él.

2.
El líder del Partido Comunista en el parlamento de Irkutsk fue condenado a nueve años de prisión.
Levchenko , firmó un acuerdo para el suministro de equipos de ascensores en Irkutsk por 167 millones de rublos, pero el costo de los trabajos de reparación supuestamente aumentó a 319,6 millones de rublos. 

3.
El exdirector del Instituto de Investigación de Tuberculosis de Novosibirsk recibió tres años de prisión por fraude con compras de 124 millones de rublos.
Krasnov fue declarado culpable del hecho de que en el período de 2011 a 2019, « al realizar la contratación pública de bienes y dispositivos médicos, creó condiciones preferenciales para Limex LLC una empresa privada»


----------



## kelden (30 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Corrupción en Miami, perdón, en Rusia...
> 
> 1.
> Se ha iniciado una causa penal contra el subjefe de policía por el trabajo operativo del Ministerio del Interior de la República de Bashkortostán. Se sospecha que aceptó un soborno en forma de un apartamento mientras trabajaba en Transbaikalia. Uno de los empresarios le ofreció un apartamento para que se cierre un caso penal sobre él.
> ...



Hombre .... parece que allí condenan a sus corruptos. Lo raro es lo de España, que condenan a los que los denuncian ....


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pues si Rusia dice que no tendrá compasión con los nazis y se la suda todo, los cuelgan de un cuerda y punto. No tiene sentido gastar un misil con esa chusma.
> 
> La explicación es más simple (Ockham manda)
> 
> ...



pues menudo aviso, si es asi, se han pasado 4 pueblos.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (30 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya sé que soy pesado... vale, soy muy, muy pesado, pero esto es en parte (ya sé que estamos en verano) por la degradación de la atmósfera y del campo magnético. Y lo afirmo sabiendo que también se están provocando intencionalmente, pero creo que eso es solo la cortina de humo para ocultar la verdad, dado que esta es insoportable.



Explayate un poco más por favor. Te llevo leyendo hace tiempo referencias al clima, campo geomagnetico etc. como elementos alterados que pueden dar lugar a un desastre, pero que gustaría expusiera todo eso de forma más explícita. Muchas gracias.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Ahora es de noche en la zona


----------



## Strikelucky (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Nit del foc en el estrecho de Taiwan ahora mismo. Hay muchos vídeos.
> 
> _Supuestamente ejercicio de fuego vivo esta noche en 平潭 Pingtan, provincia de #Fujian.
> 
> ...



Pues sí que está quedando una bonita noche....


----------



## Impresionante (30 Jul 2022)

*Un voluntario francés revela a Sputnik cómo se escenificó la llamada 'masacre de Bucha'*






© AP Photo / Rodrigo Abd

La llamada 'masacre de Bucha' no es más que una escenificación orquestada para los periodistas occidentales, compartió con Sputnik el exmilitar y escritor francés Adrien Boquet. En sus palabras, él estuvo en el lugar cuando los militares ucranianos preparaban el montaje y recopiló testimonios que lo confirman. Ahora, recibe amenazas a diario.

Boquet visitó Ucrania dos veces en abril con una misión voluntaria, con el objetivo de entregar ayuda humanitaria, equipamiento médico y medicinas. A principios de abril en Bucha el exmilitar vio cómo el Ejército ucraniano preparaba un simulacro, escenificando una masacre de civiles de la que posteriormente culpó a las tropas rusas.
"Cuando ingresamos a Bucha en un automóvil, yo estaba en el asiento del pasajero. Y cuando pasamos por la ciudad, *vi los cuerpos de las personas a los lados de las calles*, y al mismo tiempo, frente a mis ojos, *observé los cuerpos de personas que se colocaban junto a los cadáveres que estaban en el suelo*, para brindar la imagen de una muerte masiva", dijo.





Un voluntario francés revela a Sputnik cómo se escenificó la llamada 'masacre de Bucha'
© Sputnik

Boquet subrayó que los reporteros de los medios occidentales "estaban cerca", y en cuanto "se formó un grupo de cuerpos, los periodistas se acercaron de inmediato y comenzaron a filmarlo".

"Me lo contó uno de los voluntarios que estuvo en ese lugar la víspera. Subrayo que no lo vi yo, me lo contó uno de los voluntarios. Me dijo que había visto el día anterior cómo los camiones refrigerados de otras ciudades de Ucrania llegaron a Bucha, de ellos descargaron los cadáveres y los colocaron en filas", explicó el francés.

El escritor explicó que los militares ucranianos presionaban y amenazaban a los voluntarios y a la población local, para evitar que se hiciera pública la falsificación.


Agregó que a los voluntarios se les prohibió tomar fotos y filmar vídeos.

"Nos advirtieron que, de lo contrario, nos esperaba una sentencia de 10 años o unas consecuencias más graves aún. Ese veto se extendió a la población local. Esa presión fue ejercida por los militares, principalmente por los miembros de Azov. Europa hoy en día no entiende hasta qué punto la *población de Ucrania es víctima de una presión muy fuerte*", resaltó.

*Torturas de los prisioneros de guerra rusos*
El voluntario galo denunció igualmente los *asesinatos y torturas perpetrados contra los militares rusos*. Boquet presenció torturas y asesinatos de prisioneros de guerra rusos al norte de Bucha, en los primeros días de abril, es decir, cuando el Ejército ucraniano ya se encontraba en esa localidad varios días.

"Escuché gritos cuando los miembros del grupo armado Azov [contra los militantes del batallón n en Rusia se abrieron casos penales] preguntó quién era oficial. Tan pronto como se escuchó la respuesta, inmediatamente *alguien le disparó a esa persona a la cabeza* (...). Lo peor es que no vi ninguna actitud humana, ninguna emoción", indicó.

Los ucranianos de Azov lo impresionaron con su actitud inhumana hacia los rusos, los judíos y otras razas.

"Tuve que fingir mucho para no mostrar mi opinión y mis emociones y, en primer lugar, no manifestar mi desacuerdo con sus ideales. Mi desacuerdo con su ideología nazi, especialmente cuando expresaron su actitud hacia los judíos y las personas de color, porque eran declaraciones muy violentas", afirmó.

En opinión del voluntario, como exmilitar lo asombró el odio que manifestaban, y que la tarea principal de los miembros de los grupos armados ucranianos consistía precisamente en matar y torturar "a los perros rusos", mientras la situación de su propia población civil los tenía sin cuidado.

*"Tan pronto como comencé a contar todo esto, comencé a recibir amenazas"*
Según el voluntario, después de que comenzó a hablar sobre los crímenes cometidos por las formaciones armadas del régimen de Kiev, de los cuales fue testigo, él empezó a recibir amenazas contra su integridad física.

"Desde el principio, tan pronto como comencé a contar todo esto, *comencé a recibir amenazas en mi dirección*. Y además, dispararon contra mi buzón, ubicado cerca de mi casa, con una metralladora Kalashnikov ", denunció.

Boquet teme además que las autoridades francesas lo procesen por sus declaraciones.
"Por supuesto que eso me causa temor, tengo miedo de que se fabriquen algunas cosas contra mí para silenciarme o meterme en la cárcel", recalco.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

OSINT BRAZIL

El avión de Nancy Pelosi, P. de la Cámara de Estados Unidos, está con el transpondedor apagado para no ser acompañado por servicios como FlightRadar y está siendo escoltado por múltiples aviones de combate. El portaaviones USS Reagan está en la zona de apoyo.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (30 Jul 2022)

Lo he tenido que ver unas pocas veces, después del b1 lancer y sus escoltas f35... es posible que el bimotor no militar sea la pelosy? Enserio se planta así en Taiwan?

No me jodas que el imperio visita con ese despliegue a sus provincias. Que no puede ir por la vida con 15 cazas y un bombardero estratégico de escolta. Decirme que es un fake por favor.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

China se pondrá en la tesitura de reaccionar como ha hecho Rusia, y así ganarse el respeto mundial...o no hacer nada y demostrar que los chinos son tan bluf como lo fueron otros antes.

Veremos qué pasa.
Yo creo que esta vez los chinos sí darán un paso al frente.


----------



## ignorante (30 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> [...]
> Y hasta subnormales que pulu´lan por aqui que decian que los comunijjtah se llevaban el oro ejpanol para rusia. Anda que EEUU no se ha quedado atrás con lo mismo que llevan haciéndolo desde siempre (irak, libia, ucrania etc...) verdad puto sionazi?
> [...]



Bueno, pero sí que hay que reconocer que, aunque la República no se llevó el oro español a Rusia, lo usó para pagar a precios desorbitados el material bélico que nos vendieron.

Es decir, traducido al castellano, los rusos técnicamente nos saquearon a fondo, un robo en toda regla, disfrazado oficialmente de "venta". Eso si mis fuentes de información fueron verídicas en su dia, que creo que es el caso. Al menos nos podían haber dado más y mejor material, hubiera sido útil para combatir a Franco.

PD: Y como vereis los que hayais leido alguno de mis mensajes no tengo ningún rencor a los rusos/soviéticos. En todas partes cuecen habas. Hasta me caen bien hoy en día (al menos mientras no sean tan poderosos como para convertirse en imperialistas). Los rusos tampoco le guardan rencor a los alemanes contemporáneos, pese a los 27 millones de rusos que mató Hitler.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (30 Jul 2022)

Espero sinceramente que lo derriben.

Los anglosajones sólo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza. Nada más. Toda la maniobra de Pelosi es sólo una provocación para advertir a China de que están dispuestos, aparentemente, a ir a la guerra. Un órdago. Si China no responde como ha prometido, dará precisamente la imagen de que se puede ir a la guerra contra ella. Y la próxima vez no irá una vieja momia en un avión: irá toda la US Navy.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jul 2022)

He estado en París unos días, para mi desgracia, y no había leido que Olona la anglo, ha dejado la política, tras su fracaso en Andalucía.



Putin se los está follando a todos


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

***********************************************************************************


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> OSINT BRAZIL
> 
> El avión de Nancy Pelosi, P. de la Cámara de Estados Unidos, está con el transpondedor apagado para no ser acompañado por servicios como FlightRadar y está siendo escoltado por múltiples aviones de combate. El portaaviones USS Reagan está en la zona de apoyo.



Pues teniendo en cuenta que de Hawai a Taiwan hay como 9.000 km, muy grande es esa zona para un portaaviones.

Y los aviones de escolta serán B-52.


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ***********************************************************************************



como?? salvese quien pueda??


----------



## mazuste (30 Jul 2022)

¿Los chinos ya se han sacado la pilila (hipersónico)?


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> como?? salvese quien pueda??



Flash de AFP. No han ampliado hasta ahora.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ***********************************************************************************



Eso significa que ya no hay un puñetero soldado por la zona que obedezca órdenes de Zelensky, y así disimula el desastre.

Otra opción sería que tuviera capacidad aérea (o de artillería) para arrasar esas líneas, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Kron II (30 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta que de Hawai a Taiwan hay como 9.000 km, muy grande es esa zona para un portaaviones.
> 
> Y los aviones de escolta serán B-52.



Los cazas pueden repostar en el aire con aviones cisterna y cambiar la escolta si tienen alguna base o portaviones cerca. Pero visto el video no parece real, con un B1B Lancer. Más bien parece un video de una parada militar de la flota estadounidense.

Otra cosa que parece clara es que si China tuviese la intención de derribarlo, no tendría el más mínimo problema: los mejores sistemas de defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance, y cazas chinos están en la zona de mar de china. Lo de situar una flota frente al grueso de la flota china y de las segundas mejores defensas de costa del mundo, desde mi punto de vista después de las rusas, es un poco de risa.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Los chinos ya se han sacado la pilila (hipersónico)?



Los #hashtags sobre el tema están a tope. No da tiempo a comprobar veracidad de las fuentes que además me son desconocidas.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

AFP sigue sin ampliar el flash sobre la retirada ukra del frente de Donetsk ordenada por el Farlopenski


----------



## NPI (30 Jul 2022)

Demasiado humo en el Pacífico y múltiples "cuentas robóticas" que lo magnifican todo.


----------



## Strikelucky (30 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Los cazas pueden repostar en el aire con aviones cisterna y cambiar la escolta si tienen alguna base o portaviones cerca. Pero visto el video no parece real, con un B1B Lancer. Más bien parece un video de una parada militar de la flota estadounidense.
> 
> Otra cosa que parece clara es que si China tuviese la intención de derribarlo, no tendría el más mínimo problema: los mejores sistemas de defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance, y cazas chinos están en la zona de mar de china. Lo de situar una flota frente al grueso de la flota china y de las segundas mejores defensas de costa del mundo, desde mi punto de vista después de las rusas, es un poco de risa.



Pero el bimotor civil detrás se ve claro no? No son mis pajas mentales....


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Los cazas pueden repostar en el aire con aviones cisterna y cambiar la escolta si tienen alguna base o portaviones cerca. Pero visto el video no parece real, con un B1B Lancer. Más bien parece un video de una parada militar de la flota estadounidense.
> 
> Otra cosa que parece clara es que si China tuviese la intención de derribarlo, no tendría el más mínimo problema: los mejores sistemas de defensa antiaérea de medio y largo alcance, y cazas chinos están en la zona de mar de china. Lo de situar una flota frente al grueso de la flota china y de las segundas mejores defensas de costa del mundo, desde mi punto de vista después de las rusas, es un poco de risa.



El avión de Pelosi tiene que haber llegado ya al menos a Okinawa.


----------



## Red Star (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ***********************************************************************************



*BRVTAL* de ser cierto. Se ve que ahora que los rusos se están dejando de tonterías y están empezando a meter todo lo gordo, Zelensky se ha acojonado.


----------



## pgas (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AFP sigue sin ampliar el flash sobre la retirada ukra del frente de Donetsk ordenada por el Farlopenski



es un anuncio de evacuación de civiles, aunque nunca les han preocupado lo más mínimo

estos joputas han sembrado de miniminas Donets


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *BRVTAL* de ser cierto. Se ve que ahora que los rusos se están dejando de tonterías y están empezando a meter todo lo gordo, Zelensky se ha acojonado.



Menudo hijo de puta.

Es una evacuacion FORZOSA de civiles....
Cada vez me quedo con menos argumentos para defender al ejercito regular ukro y su presidente.

Este estado me parece NAZI.

Se calcula la poblacion civil actual en unos 220000....de los cuales 60000 niños.

Quieres mover por la fuerza a un cuarto de millon de personas para llevarte el capital humano a la zona que crees que no vas a perder y que te hagan de parapeto para la retirada.


----------



## Kron II (30 Jul 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Pero el bimotor civil detrás se ve claro no? No son mis pajas mentales....



Es un bimotor pero no sé si civil podría ser un cisterna KC-10 u otro tipo de bimotor.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Es un bimotor pero no sé si civil podría ser un cisterna KC-10 u otro tipo de bimotor.



El kc10 no es bimotor!!!


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Es un bimotor pero no sé si civil podría ser un cisterna KC-10 u otro tipo de bimotor.



Donde veis eso ? Si es bicolor será un KC-46, el KC-10 tiene tres motores. La Pelosi va en un C-40, que es un 737, salvo que haya cambiado de avión en Honolulu.


----------



## Kron II (30 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El kc10 no es bimotor!!!



El tercer motor del KC-10 está en el timón, pero no se observaría bien en el video. De todas formas, es muy complicado saber que avión observando la grabación


----------



## Red Star (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ***********************************************************************************



Estará relacionado con la tensión en Taiwan por la visita de Pelosi? Tal vez el NWO prevé que puede estallar la guerra con China y ha ordenado a Zelesky un repliegue táctico porque si la cosa escala, debido a lo maltrechas que están las líneas de suministros por culpa de la falta de combustible, Ucrania perdería todas las fuerzas que tiene desplegaras en el Donetsk porque los rusos entrarían a JIERRO inmediatamente con todo lo gordo???


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Donde veis eso ? Si es bicolor será un KC-46, el KC-10 tiene tres motores. La Pelosi va en un C-40, que es un 737, salvo que haya cambiado de avión en Honolulu.



Si estais hablando del video ese de los aviones sobrevolando los barcos, yo me inclino por un P-8 poseidon. La punta de los planos lo delatan.... Bo creo que los C-40 los tengan. Hablo de memoria


----------



## Red Star (30 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta.
> 
> Es una evacuacion FORZOSA de civiles....
> Cada vez me quedo con menos argumentos para defender al ejercito regular ukro y su presidente.
> ...



De civiles?? dónde lo pone?


----------



## Strikelucky (30 Jul 2022)

Realmente no lo se, pinta fake por lo espectacular de la pasada a los barcos... si es un cisterna nunca he visto a los cazas formar tan cerca de la nodriza y con un lancer a la cabeza, algo que decir es que es muy absurdo ir así en formación tal vez en una exhibición aerea; sino con las mierdas que tiran esta noche los chinos que han puesto en algun vidio por ahi detras son directamente una diana.


----------



## Kron II (30 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si estais hablando del video ese de los aviones sobrevolando los barcos, yo me inclino por un P-8 poseidon. La punta de los planos lo delatan.... Bo creo que los C-40 los tengan. Hablo de memoria



Podría ser también...


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> De civiles?? dónde lo pone?



Algo en telegram y lo he escuchado en tetacinco


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> De civiles?? dónde lo pone?



⚡Ukraine announces a mandatory evacuation from the Donetsk region, Deputy Prime Minister Iryna Vereshchuk said on the air of the telethon.

The reason for the evacuation was the destruction of gas pipelines in the region and, as a result, the inability to heat it in the winter.

According to Vereshchuk, 200-220 thousand people remain in the territory of the region controlled by Ukraine, of which 52 thousand are children. Local residents will be able to refuse mandatory evacuation only in writing with a personal signature. It will be carried out only to the west to Ukraine.

Slaviangrad se hace eco
Slavyangrad/3926


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Demasiado humo en el Pacífico y múltiples "cuentas robóticas" que lo magnifican todo.



La gente empieza a mofarse de las gringadas hasta en Twitter, es que ya son muy evidentes.



Strikelucky dijo:


> Pero el bimotor civil detrás se ve claro no? No son mis pajas mentales....



Los bimotores civiles no pueden cruzar el Pacífico.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La gente empieza a mofarse de las gringadas hasta en Twitter, es que ya son muy evidentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Los bimotores civiles no pueden cruzar el Pacífico.



Esa imagen es falsa, debe ser de una parada militar...


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

Una evacuación de civiles ha de pactarse entre ambos bandos, más que nada porque implica mucha logística, autobuses, camiones, coches, etc, aparte de tener montado centros de acogida para que puedan dormir y comer.

Los ucranianos en estos momentos no tiene nada de eso y si no pactan con los rusos no lo tendrán, no porque los rusos no quieran sino porque se han de establecer unas mínimas garantías por ambas partes.

O es una retirada de tropas, o las tropas ucranianas han colapsado y no hay mandos, la verdad no se que pensar pero algo se estaba cociendo desde esta mañana, veremos hasta donde llega.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jul 2022)

Lo mas probable es que China no derribe el avión, espere que Pelosi se retire...

Y empiece los preparativos para la invasión a corto plazo...creo que EEUU no se enfrentaria directamente a China sino es atacado

Se quejaban de 2020? Si sobrevivimos 2022 seremos heroes


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jul 2022)

En la pagina web liveuamap.com (pro-ucraniana) dan por cierta la noticia, pero es una estupidez lo que pide Zelensky.

"
*President Zelensky asks civilians from Donetsk region to evacuate*
"


----------



## Octubrista (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AFP sigue sin ampliar el flash sobre la retirada ukra del frente de Donetsk ordenada por el Farlopenski



Lo veo raro el tema, ya deberían de haber salido más fuentes. 
Suena a becario de fin de semana de verano, o a despropósitos de pollos sin cabeza en la comunicación de los que rodean a Zelensky.


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que China no derribe el avión, espere que Pelosi se retire...
> 
> Y empiece los preparativos para la invasión a corto plazo...creo que EEUU no se enfrentaria directamente a China sino es atacado
> 
> Se quejaban de 2020? Si sobrevivimos 2022 seremos heroes



Nos hallamos ante un ejmplo de libro del juego del gallina (Teoría de juegos):

En resumen como cuando dos conductores conducen el uno contra el otro a ver quien se aparta (cede) si ninguno se aparta ...





__





Juego de la gallina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En la pagina web liveuamap.com (pro-ucraniana) dan por cierta la noticia, pero es una estupidez lo que pide Zelensky.
> 
> "
> *President Zelensky asks civilians from Donetsk region to evacuate*
> "



Y no pide. ORDENA.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Bueno, pero sí que hay que reconocer que, aunque la República _*no se llevó el oro*_ español a Rusia,_* lo usó para pagar*_ a precios desorbitados el material bélico que nos vendieron.



Eso diselo a los fachuzos que dicen que robaron el oro. Hay mucha diferencia entre llevarse a rusia y usarlo para pagar el armamento con oro. La propaganda ha hecho bien su trabajo.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Jul 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo veo raro el tema, ya deberían de haber salido más fuentes.
> Suena a becario de fin de semana de verano, o a despropósitos de pollos sin cabeza en la comunicación de los que rodean a Zelensky.



No es una retirada. Dpr y rusos han roto el frente.


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Rusia esta ganando la guerra, que me lo han dicho en RT:



En RT no te pueden decir nada, subnormal, pues RT está censurada en el occidente que se llama a sí mismo democrático.


----------



## Fauna iberica (30 Jul 2022)

__





DF-17 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*El armamento hipersónico del DF-17 le da a China una ventaja significativa sobre los sistemas antimisil convencionales actuales debido a la trayectoria balística impredecible del vehículo de planeo. El DF-17 junto con el DF-ZF, fue presentado oficialmente en el desfile militar del Día de China el 1 de octubre de 2019,2 haciendo de este el primer sistema operativo de armas hipersónicas de China y uno de los primeros del mundo en entrar en operación inicial completa.3 *


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esa imagen es falsa, debe ser de una parada militar...



No he visto la imagen, pero doy por descontado que es falsa.


----------



## Adriano II (30 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En la pagina web liveuamap.com (pro-ucraniana) dan por cierta la noticia, pero es una estupidez lo que pide Zelensky.
> 
> "
> *President Zelensky asks civilians from Donetsk region to evacuate*
> "



Nada es que está celosón de Taiwan que le va a robar el protagonismo :


----------



## golden graham (30 Jul 2022)

No entiendo porque farlopeski pide evacuar el donbass


----------



## frangelico (30 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La gente empieza a mofarse de las gringadas hasta en Twitter, es que ya son muy evidentes.
> 
> 
> 
> Los bimotores civiles no pueden cruzar el Pacífico.



Un C-40 llega de Honolulu a Okinawa. Y un bimotor civil grande sí cruza el Pacifico. Ahora mismo todo el tráfico transpacífico sin escalas lo hacen 777, 787 y A-350. El C-40 es un 737 y del tirón no cruza pero desde Hawaii sí llegaría. Si en realidad tiene que haber llegado ya al menos a Okinawa.


----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No he visto la imagen, pero doy por descontado que es falsa.



He colgado el vídeo porque me parecía espectacular y acompañaba a un texto informativo, ahora bien, no hay mas que preguntarse: el avión de Pelosi, en su ruta, ha sobrevolado algûn grupo de combate, portaaviones incluído? Por la información disponible, creo que no.


----------



## Epicii (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No entiendo porque farlopeski pide evacuar el donbass



En algún sitio he leído que Radio Liberty aseguraba que, según la información satelital usana, los rusos estaban concentrando gran cantidad de tropas y material junto a la frontera de Donetsk. Vamos, que pudiera ser que ante lo que se les avecina han decidido salir de las conejeras.
La pregunta es: se trata de una evacuación de la población civil o de un repliegue militar? AFP sigue sin ampliar.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Jul 2022)

La nueva ayuda de China a Siria enciende las alarmas en Israel


Un reciente anuncio de ayuda china a Siria está haciendo saltar las alarmas en los círculos de seguridad israelíes.




israelnoticias.com





A Israel le molesta que China venda sistemas de defensa que le dificulten bombardear a sus vecinos cuando les venga en gana. 

Se van a ahorrar muchas sanciones


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Explayate un poco más por favor. Te llevo leyendo hace tiempo referencias al clima, campo geomagnetico etc. como elementos alterados que pueden dar lugar a un desastre, pero que gustaría expusiera todo eso de forma más explícita. Muchas gracias.



No quiero desviar el tópico del hilo. Tendría que explicar muchas cosas complicadas. Si te interesa, he aquí el hilo donde lo explico: *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Hoy en prorusos mind :

*"Es lo mismo abudabi que ir fusilando mujeres, cortandole las pelotas a prisioneros de guerra, luego pegarles un tiro y prender fuego a una prisión de soldados enemigos"*


----------



## El_Suave (30 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> He colgado el vídeo porque me parecía espectacular y acompañaba a un texto informativo, ahora bien, no hay mas que preguntarse: el avión de Pelosi, en su ruta, ha sobrevolado algûn grupo de combate, portaaviones incluído? Por la información disponible, creo que no.



Mucha casualidad sería en la inmensidad del Pacífico. Pero caso de ocurrir ¿quién va a conocer esa información?, nadie puede conocer la ubicación exacta de un grupo de combate, ni tampoco la del avión de Pelosi digan lo que digan, mucho menos si ambas ubicaciones coinciden en algún momento.

Estamos en lo que dijo un forero esta tarde sobre el desconocimiento del verdadero orden de magnitud de las cosas propio de la plebe, exacerbado por la desinformación que continuamente recibe.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (30 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> La diferencia entre una recesión y una depresión en Europa es si Putin reduce el flujo del NS1 a 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin les dice que si usan el Nordstream2 les da el gas que pidan. 
Sabe que Europa no puede usar el Nordstream2 porque su amo, los angloamericanos, no se lo autorizan.
Quedan en evidencia de que son títeres, que no tienen autonomía en geopolítica.


----------



## rejon (30 Jul 2022)

Viendo la masacre de Olenivka y el salvaje tweet de la embajada rusa en UK me pregunto como es posible que aún estemos aguantando todas las mentiras, chantajes, burlas, injerencias, etc etc por parte de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Espero sinceramente que lo derriben.
> 
> Los anglosajones sólo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza. Nada más. Toda la maniobra de Pelosi es sólo una provocación para advertir a China de que están dispuestos, aparentemente, a ir a la guerra. Un órdago. Si China no responde como ha prometido, dará precisamente la imagen de que se puede ir a la guerra contra ella. Y la próxima vez no irá una vieja momia en un avión: irá toda la US Navy.



Cuando les interesa simulan ataques contra sí mismos, el incidente del Golfo de Tonkín por ejemplo. El Maine en Cuba. El 11-S. En fin ¿hace falta que siga? No importa qué haga o deje de hacer China. Si USA ha decidido ir a la guerra y no les sirve una excusa montada, montarán otra. Cargarse a una mujer mayor en un avión desarmado, es mala propaganda. Da la apariencia de 'abusón'. Si Washington ha decidido ir a la guerra contra China, les hace falta un hecho 'feo' para arrastrar a sus 'aliados' a la contienda, además de satisfacer a la opinión pública.

Ahora diré otra cosa. China ha metido la pata amenazando. De eso deberían de aprender de los rusos, ellos siempre afirman que tomarán las medidas que consideren proporcionales y adecuadas en el momento en que les convenga, asimetrismo y tal. Así no pueden forzarles a 'cumplir lo que dicen', pues se cubren las espaldas con una ambigüedad.

Si yo fuese el PCC, la dejaría aterrizar y luego (o durante la visita mejor) me cargaría a alguien de la familia de la bruja en un 'accidente'. Pero que conste que yo no estoy por cometer ese tipo de monstruosidades. Solo uso de mi sentido común... y algo de mala leche. Y no estoy dando consejos, que conste.


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Mucha casualidad sería en la inmensidad del Pacífico. Pero caso de ocurrir ¿quién va a conocer esa información?, nadie puede conocer la ubicación exacta de un grupo de combate, ni tampoco la del avión de Pelosi digan lo que digan, mucho menos si ambas ubicaciones coinciden en algún momento.
> 
> Estamos en lo que dijo un forero esta tarde sobre el desconocimiento del verdadero orden de magnitud de las cosas propio de la plebe, exacerbado por la desinformación que continuamente recibe.



Acabo de ver una foto satélite del grupo de combate del Reagan con destructores chinos navegando a 20 km de ellos.
Puede ser de otra fecha, puede ser un montaje, puede ser, vaya vd a saber.


----------



## España1 (31 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En algún sitio he leído que Radio Liberty aseguraba que, según la información satelital usana, los rusos estaban concentrando gran cantidad de tropas y material junto a la frontera de Donetsk. Vamos, que pudiera ser que ante lo que se les avecina han decidido salir de las conejeras.
> La pregunta es: se trata de una evacuación de la población civil o de un repliegue militar? AFP sigue sin ampliar.



Al leer la información de AFP he pensado justo lo contrario… que se viene la ofensiva ucraniana tocha


----------



## JAGGER (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuando les interesa simulan ataques contra sí mismos, el incidente del Golfo de Tonkín por ejemplo. El Maine en Cuba. El 11-S. En fin ¿hace falta que siga?



No sigas. Por qué defender las atrocidades de estos salvajes?
Creés que los rusos son buenos guerreros. Te equivocas.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuando les interesa simulan ataques contra sí mismos, el incidente del Golfo de Tonkín por ejemplo. El Maine en Cuba. El 11-S. En fin ¿hace falta que siga? No importa qué haga o deje de hacer China. Si USA ha decidido ir a la guerra y no les sirve una excusa montada, montarán otra. Cargarse a una mujer mayor en un avión desarmado, es mala propaganda. Da la apariencia de 'abusón'. Si Washington ha decidido ir a la guerra contra China, les hace falta un hecho 'feo' para arrastrar a sus 'aliados' a la contienda, además de satisfacer a la opinión pública.
> 
> Ahora diré otra cosa. China ha metido la pata amenazando. De eso deberían de aprender de los rusos, ellos siempre afirman que tomarán las medidas que consideren proporcionales y adecuadas en el momento en que les convenga, asimetrismo y tal. Así no pueden forzarles a 'cumplir lo que dicen', pues se cubren las espaldas con una ambigüedad.
> 
> Si yo fuese el PCC, la dejaría aterrizar y luego (o durante la visita mejor) me cargaría a alguien de la familia de la bruja en un 'accidente'. Pero que conste que yo no estoy por cometer ese tipo de monstruosidades. Solo uso de mi sentido común... y algo de mala leche. Y no estoy dando consejos, que conste.



De la capacidad de simulación de los anglosajones no tengo la mínima duda. Y que podrían fabricar una excusa cualquiera si quisieran. Pero no estamos en esa etapa aún. La última pregunta de un embajador es siempre: ¿de verdad quiereren ir ustedes a la guerra contra nosotros? 

Los USA no están planteando todavía esa pregunta. Pero la están bordeando con cosas como ésta. Son provocaciones sin precedentes, cuando la otra parte ha dicho que las consideraría un casus belli. Están tensando la cuerda al máximo. Quieren una respuesta al límite del sí o no a la guerra.

La cuestión es que los camaradas del PCCh no son las nenazas de Moscú. Con los comunistas chinos están pinchando en sus tácticas de acoso. Los chinos funcionan a otro nivel. Recuerdo una de las charlas con mi suegro, una tarde apacible en la dacha. Le tocó patrullar el Ussuri en 1969 en plena guerra sino-soviética. Estaba en cubierta y me decía que los veía en las dos riberas del río. No les mataron porque no quisieron. Y él lo sabía. Guardo su telnyashka y que dios le perdone. Uno de los mejores hombres que he conocido.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> De la capacidad de simulación de los anglosajones no tengo la mínima duda. Y que podrían fabricar una excusa cualquiera si quisieran. Pero no estamos en esa etapa aún. La última pregunta de un embajador es siempre: ¿de verdad quiereren ir ustedes a la guerra contra nosotros?
> 
> Los USA no están planteando todavía esa pregunta. Pero la están bordeando con cosas como ésta. Son provocaciones sin precedentes, cuando la otra parte ha dicho que las consideraría un casus belli. Están tensando la cuerda al máximo. Quieren una respuesta al límite del sí o no a la guerra.
> 
> La cuestión es que los camaradas del PCCh no son las nenazas de Moscú. Con los comunistas chinos están pinchando en sus tácticas de acoso. Los chinos funcionan a otro nivel. Recuerdo una de las charlas con mi suegro, una tarde apacible en la dacha. Le tocó patrullar el Ussuri en 1969 en plena guerra sino-soviética. Estaba en cubierta y me decía que los veía en las dos riberas del río. No les mataron porque no quisieron. Y él lo sabía. Guardo su telnyashka y que dios le perdone. Uno de los mejores hombres que he conocido.



No digas tonterías. 

Los yankees jamás iniciarán una guerra con un país poderoso, son unos cobardes de bombardeo en altura, y son los que vinieron a la Segunda Guerra Mundial a ponerle la guinda al pastel tras el desgaste que había sufrido Alemania con los rusos


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> De la capacidad de simulación de los anglosajones no tengo la mínima duda. Y que podrían fabricar una excusa cualquiera si quisieran. Pero no estamos en esa etapa aún. La última pregunta de un embajador es siempre: ¿de verdad quiereren ir ustedes a la guerra contra nosotros?
> 
> Los USA no están planteando todavía esa pregunta. Pero la están bordeando con cosas como ésta. Son provocaciones sin precedentes, cuando la otra parte ha dicho que las consideraría un casus belli. Están tensando la cuerda al máximo. Quieren una respuesta al límite del sí o no a la guerra.
> 
> La cuestión es que los camaradas del PCCh no son las nenazas de Moscú. Con los comunistas chinos están pinchando en sus tácticas de acoso. Los chinos funcionan a otro nivel. Recuerdo una de las charlas con mi suegro, una tarde apacible en la dacha. Le tocó patrullar el Ussuri en 1969 en plena guerra sino-soviética. Estaba en cubierta y me decía que los veía en las dos riberas del río. No les mataron porque no quisieron. Y él lo sabía. Guardo su telnyashka y que dios le perdone. Uno de los mejores hombres que he conocido.



Se agradece la anécdota, pero los chinos han metido la pata hasta la ingle con esas declaraciones. Jamás debe un Estado a comprometerse a nada ante una provocación. Han pecado de tontos. Pero tontos, muy, muy tontos. Ahora solo les queda cargarse a la momia y quedar como unos salvajes y darle la excusa a Washington que buscaba, o envainársela y quedar como unos bocachanclas. Bueno, como bocachanclas ya han quedado al soltar el órdago.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Acabo de ver una foto satélite del grupo de combate del Reagan con destructores chinos navegando a 20 km de ellos.
> Puede ser de otra fecha, puede ser un montaje, puede ser, vaya vd a saber.



Nadie puede conocer la ubicación exacta de un grupo de combate en mitad de la inmensidad oceánica, obviamente esto no aplica cuando se acercan a las costas, o si ellos mismos quieren darse a conocer.

Por eso son tan necesarios los aviones de patrulla marítima, o los drones pesados de largo alcance y permanencia. Los radares no cubren los océanos, y los satélites tienen muchas más limitaciones de las que nos vende Hollywood.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viendo la masacre de Olenivka y el salvaje tweet de la embajada rusa en UK me pregunto como es posible que aún estemos aguantando todas las mentiras, chantajes, burlas, injerencias, etc etc por parte de la Federación Rusa.



cuales mentiras, las que tú desparramas por este hilo, jolagranputa?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (31 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No digas tonterías.
> 
> Los yankees jamás iniciarán una guerra con un país poderoso, son unos cobardes de bombardeo en altura, y son los que vinieron a la Segunda Guerra Mundial a ponerle la guinda al pastel tras el desgaste que había sufrido Alemania con los rusos



¿Me va a decir un voxero rebotado lo que es una tontería? Acabáramos.



Loignorito dijo:


> Se agradece la anécdota, pero los chinos han metido la pata hasta la ingle con esas declaraciones. Jamás debe un Estado a comprometerse a nada ante una provocación. Han pecado de tontos. Pero tontos, muy, muy tontos. Ahora solo les queda cargarse a la momia y quedar como unos salvajes y darle la excusa a Washington que buscaba, o envainársela y quedar como unos bocachanclas. Bueno, como bocachanclas ya han quedado al soltar el órdago.



Yo no creo que hayan metido la pata. Han puesto el límite del juego diplomático. ¿Qué es lo que no se entiende, cuando un país pone un límite a la acción diplomática? Es decir, que a partir de aquí sólo existe la guerra.

Estamos juzgando a los chinos con nuestros cánones. Y lo mismo nos llevamos una sorpresa.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Me va a decir un voxero rebotado lo que es una tontería? Acabáramos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Perdone? ¿me califica de fan de VOX cuando soy apolítico? ¿comete la deleznable acción de insultarme cuando carece de argumentos para rebatirme?

Es usted un impresentable.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Perdone? ¿me califica de fan de VOX cuando soy apolítico? ¿comete la deleznable acción de insultarme cuando carece de argumentos para rebatirme?
> 
> Es usted un impresentable.



Tenga más temple y capacidad de lectura, amigo. Me refiería a @Impresionante


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nadie puede conocer la ubicación exacta de un grupo de combate en mitad de la inmensidad oceánica, obviamente esto no aplica cuando se acercan a las costas, o si ellos mismos quieren darse a conocer.
> 
> Por eso son tan necesarios los aviones de patrulla marítima, o los drones pesados de largo alcance y permanencia. Los radares no cubren los océanos, y los satélites tienen muchas más limitaciones de las que nos vende Hollywood.



Cualquier satélite de vigilancia medianamente bueno. Entre las estelas kilométricas que dejan los barcos y la huella térmica de los motores sobre un fondo uniforme a mucha menos temperatura (el mar), cantan como un semáforo en medio de una pradera nevada.


----------



## crocodile (31 Jul 2022)

No entiendo nada 


El presidente ucraniano ha ordenado la evacuación de los civiles de Donetsk.


▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (31 Jul 2022)

Quizás Xi no lo dejó del todo claro en el discurso del 100 aniversario del partido comunista

*El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, advirtió el jueves que las potencias extranjeras "recibirán un golpe en la cabeza" si intentan intimidar o influir en el país.









"China no será oprimida": el duro discurso de Xi Jinping durante las celebraciones de los 100 años del Partido Comunista chino - BBC News Mundo


El líder chino intervino en un discurso desafiante con mensajes dirigidos a otras potencias mundiales.




www.bbc.com













Xi Jinping promete la "reunificación" completa con Taiwán ante cualquier atisbo de independentismo


El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, ha prometido este jueves la "reunificación" completa con Taiwán y ha...




www.europapress.es




*
Personalmente no sé si es el momento correcto pero quizás ellos lo han visto así.

Xi normalmente ha sido muy cauto y puede que vean algo que se escapa al resto.


----------



## Salamandra (31 Jul 2022)

__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





Bueno, ya estaba puesto pero ya ha pasado a prensa internacional:

El gobierno ucraniano ha decidido una evacuación obligatoria de personas en la región alrededor de la ciudad oriental de Donetsk, escenario de feroces combates con Rusia

Zelensky también dijo que los cientos de miles de personas que aún se encuentran en zonas de combate en la región más grande de Donbas deben irse.

Pero no hacen comentarios. Seguimos sin saber el por qué.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es usted un impresentable.



Y me quedo esperando una disculpa.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Tenga más temple y capacidad de lectura, amigo. Me refiería a @Impresionante



Pues me da una alegría. Y no es cuestión de temple, es que a ese pájaro le tengo en el ignore y no me he percatado de que le citaba también. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Me va a decir un voxero rebotado lo que es una tontería? Acabáramos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uy mira un gilipollas que no sabe ni donde tiene la mano derecha, al ignore


----------



## bigmaller (31 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Quizás Xi no lo dejó del todo claro en el discurso del 100 aniversario del partido comunista
> 
> *El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, advirtió el jueves que las potencias extranjeras "recibirán un golpe en la cabeza" si intentan intimidar o influir en el país.
> 
> ...



En esto discrepo. 
Los tiempos los está poniendo USA. 
Pelosi va porque asi lo quiere Langley. 

Rusia y china son los que elijen cuando quieren el hordago. 


Habra que ver que cartas tiene USA. Yo personalmente, y viendo la mierda de politica exterior que llevan haciendo 30 años...creo que no saben jugar al mus.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (31 Jul 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Quizás Xi no lo dejó del todo claro en el discurso del 100 aniversario del partido comunista
> 
> *El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, advirtió el jueves que las potencias extranjeras "recibirán un golpe en la cabeza" si intentan intimidar o influir en el país.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es una cortina de humo y que todo lo tienen tramado entre ellos. Incluso puede que sacrificar a la bruja entre dentro del plan urdido entre chinos y yanquis. Yo no me fío de esa gente. De ninguno de los dos.


----------



## faraico (31 Jul 2022)

Khokhols have announced that they will carry out a mandatory evacuation from the Donetsk region, the remnants of which they still control.

Naturally, they present this as some kind of humane measures, but knowing how much Kiev didn’t give a damn about people on the ground, we are talking about a banal interest in leaving these lands as empty and difficult to restore as possible, realizing that militarily they cannot hold them.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Eso dependerá del ruso con que hables. Te pongo un ejemplo de lo que dice uno de los más conocidos (Putin):
> 
> _"La determinación de la nacionalidad, particularmente en familias mixtas, es el derecho de cada individuo, la libertad de hacer él o ella su propia elección. Pero el hecho es que la situación en Ucrania hoy en día es totalmente diferente, porque implica un cambio obligado de identidad. Y lo más despreciable es que los rusos en Ucrania no sólo son forzados a renunciar a sus orígenes y generaciones de sus antepasados, sino también a creer que Rusia es su enemigo... y yo añadiría una cosa: Rusia nunca ha sido y nunca será "anti-Ucraniana". Y qué es lo que Ucrania será, eso dependerá de lo que sus ciudadanos decidan."_
> 
> ...



Te das cuenta de que estás diciendo lo contrario a los hechos, verdad?
Es decir, si los ucranianos "deciden" que quieren pertenecer a la UE o a la OTAN, no sirve esa autodeterminación?

La libertad es la opción de una persona (o un grupo de personas) de hacer justamente lo que no te conviene, lo que no te gusta, pero es que eso es exactamente la libertad, si no....no es libertad por propia definición

Rusia es un país muy complejo...y seguramente, por mucho que lo visites o incluso que vivas allí no va a dejar de ser igualmente complejo, al igual (por cierto) que Ucrania...

Pero si de algo puedo estar seguro es que el nacionalismo más extremo eso es exactamente lo que piensa..Ucrania es = a Rusia, punto

Ese es el punto que yo critico, y lo hago, no desde otro lugar que la convicción de que ni tu, ni ningún ruso podéis saber las intenciones de los ucranianos. Yo, en lo que he visto con los ucranianos, es que, quieren pertenecer a la UE o al círculo "occidental", es lo que más ví y más claro tenía...me da igual que fuera la "propaganda occidental" o diversas mierdas, es lo que dice la gente (o lo que decía hace un par de años al menos...

Ucrania y Rusia son naciones tan hermanas como puede ser México y España....hay un origen común? si...es planteable una unión de ambas sociedades? claramente ni a nivel social ni a otros niveles lo es....

El problema es que muchos no hacéis más que escuchar lo que dice una parte, pero no os centrais en lo que dice la otra, automaticamente...no queréis ni escuchar, y hay tanta verdad en esa parte que en la que os gusta escuchar, ese es el punto que critico...

Bueno, también critico que mucha parte de la sociedad rusa ultraconservadora, quiere ver a Europa reducida en cenizas, ni mucho menos una amistad...no no, reducida, lo más débil posible...
Eso, desde puntos de Rusia lo entiendo aunque no lo comparta, lógicamente

Lo que entiendo menos es que eso se comparta desde la propia Europa, a sabiendas de que, si esa idea se lleva a cabo sería la propia destrucción, no solo de la manera de vida, sino de todo lo que conocemos....

Esto no tiene que ver con Ucrania, escucha los pensamientos de Zhirinovsky, por ejemplo...ese tio no estaba solo, esa idea está muy presente...y ese es el problema

Y ojo, es un problema, no solo para nosotros, lo es también para la sociedad rusa, que se ha acostumbrado a "vivir con poco"....Pero qué clase de aberración es esa? vivir con poco? qué cojones estáis defendiendo?


----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/07/2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 30/07/2022


1. Artiomovsk.*
Combates en la zona del Valle de Veselaia. Después de la captura de Klinovoye y Pokrovsky, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF intensifican la derrota de las posiciones enemigas en las afueras de Artemovsk y las concentraciones de fuerzas al oeste de la ciudad. Al sureste de Artemovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, después de despejar el TPP de Uglegorsk y Novolugansk, tomaron parte de Semigorye y están ampliando su zona de control en el área de Novolugansk y Dolomitnoye. Después de completar las batallas por Semigorye, podemos esperar el comienzo de batallas completas por Kodema. El enemigo continuó bombardeando desde objetivos pesados MLRS en las profundidades del LDNR.

*2. Soledar.*
Las peleas en Bakhmutsky, Belogorovka, Yakovlevka.
Luchando en las afueras del este de Soledar. En la ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacan lugares y concentraciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras.

*3. Seversk.*
Después de la transferencia de reservas desde la dirección eslava, el enemigo pudo estabilizar el frente y continúa manteniendo alturas clave alrededor de Seversk. La carretera Seversk-Soledar también está controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, aunque está sujeta al fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.
Peleas en el área de Serebryanka, Verkhnekamensky, Ivano-Daryevka.

*4. Járkov.*
Peleas en el área de Upper Saltov, Lower Passages, Nursery, Liptsov, Tsupovka, Uda. Hay informes no confirmados del avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF cerca de Borshcheva. Intensos ataques contra Kharkov, Chuguev, Zolochev. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Cossack Lopan y las aldeas fronterizas. Varias concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas fueron destruidas en Kharkov.

*5. Slavyansk.*
Batallas posicionales en el área de Prishib, Sidorov, Dolina, Bogorodichny. No hay avances serios en el frente. Ataques a la aglomeración Slavic-Kramatorsk, en Krasnoarmeysk. Hay un sesgo notable en la búsqueda de artillería pesada del enemigo y los sistemas de defensa aérea restantes. En la dirección de Izyum, sin ningún cambio. Combates moderadamente intensos en el área de Bolshaya Kamyshevakhi, Kurulka. En el área de Balakleya - sin cambios.

*6. Avdiivka.*
Al norte de Avdiivka, luchando a lo largo de la carretera Avdiivka-Konstantinovka, en el área de Kamenka y Nueva York, sin avances significativos.
Al sur de Avdiivka, el ejército de la RPD está intensificando la presión sobre Peski y Krasnohorivka, después de haber logrado avanzar a través de un área fortificada enemiga continua.
El ataque a Avdiivka no promete ningún éxito inmediato. Es posible que todo esto eventualmente se convierta en acciones restrictivas para evitar que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfieran reservas a otras direcciones.

*7. Ugledar.*
Luchas posicionales. Luchando cerca de Novomikhailovka, en Marinka. Al este de Velika Novoselka, el enemigo atacó sin éxito en dirección a Novopol.
Por nuestra parte, dicen que están reforzando el control sobre los pueblos al sur de Velikaya Novoselovka. Las tendencias posicionales dominan aquí. Fue desde esta dirección que los prisioneros ucranianos en la colonia Yelenovskaya fueron destruidos por un ataque HIMARS MLRS.

*8. Zaporozhye.*
En la línea Kamenskoye-Orekhov-Gulyaipole, sin cambios significativos. Operaciones de combate de intensidad media. El enemigo lanza ataques con misiles en Melitopol y Tokmak, refuerza la agrupación en Zaporozhye, que, si es posible, puede lanzar ataques en dirección a Vasilyevka, Tokmak y Pologi, que pueden convertirse en una alternativa al "ataque en Kherson" (otra opción de reserva es Balakleya en la dirección de Izyum) .

*9. Nikolaev.*
El enemigo, después de semanas de parloteo sobre el "ataque a Kherson", cambió a parloteo sobre la "ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Nikolaev". Los intentos fallidos de ofensivas cerca de Vysokopole, Davydov Brod, Belogorka demostraron la naturaleza costosa de los ataques, y que para lograr el éxito en las condiciones de la aviación dominante y la artillería no suprimida, se requieren muchas más fuerzas y preparación para soportar pérdidas más graves. Por lo tanto, ahora el énfasis está en los ataques a los puentes a través del Dniéper y los depósitos de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, así como los ataques terroristas en los territorios liberados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en las direcciones Nikolaevsky, Krivorozhsky y Nikopol todavía están a la defensiva. Hay una acumulación de fuerzas y ataques sistemáticos cada vez mayores contra Nikolaev.
La dirección más peligrosa para las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa es Krivoy Rog. La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Nikolaev parece poco probable.

10. Odessa, Dzerzhinsk, Sumy - sin cambios.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Subrayo que no lo vi yo, me lo contó uno de los voluntarios.




Jooolin......


----------



## Salamandra (31 Jul 2022)

Eso de que se había calmado un poco la crisi de Argelia va a ser que no:









Argelia desautoriza a su patronal bancaria: las relaciones con España "son prerrogativas del Estado"


La propia patronal anunció el viernes que se habían desbloqueado las operaciones bancarias con nuestro país.




www.elespanol.com





*Argelia* manifestó hoy que *las relaciones comerciales con España "son prerrogativas exclusivas del Estado* 

De este modo, Argelia desautoriza a la patronal bancaria ABEF, que este jueves 28 de julio anunció el levantamiento de las restricciones decretadas el 9 de junio al suspender las domiciliaciones bancarias para el comercio exterior entre los dos países, lo que bloqueó las transacciones. 

Argelia defendió hoy como "decisión soberana" la suspensión de dicho tratado con España, y tachó de "apresuradas" e "infundadas" las declaraciones que emitió en su momento la Unión Europea (UE) por la posible paralización del comercio y una violación de los acuerdos comunitarios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2022)

occidente está siendo atacado con la colaboración de los políticos traidores y criminales inmersos en la agenda 2030 y no lo queréis ver .






NO SON VACUNAS ! son drogas de sumisión química para que la población acepte imposiciones liberticidas y saqueadoras que están por venir


[ https://www.epe.es/es/sociedad/20220130/son-drogas-sumision-quimica-hay-13169876 https://cuidateplus.marca.com/bienestar/2022/03/13/drogas-sumision-quimica-efectos-usos-prevencion-179623.html no arden las calles , porque lo que han inyectado disfrazado de vacuna es una droga permanente que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Epicii (31 Jul 2022)

EEUU se prepara para una guerra en Taiwan


----------



## JAGGER (31 Jul 2022)

Tremendo el karma del putinófilo. Y capaz que lo festeja en silencio.


----------



## Argentium (31 Jul 2022)

La capital cubana, La Habana, comenzará en agosto con cortes de electricidad, canceló el carnaval y está tomando otras medidas ante el empeoramiento de la crisis energética del país, informaron medios estatales. La capital, hogar de una quinta parte de la población de 11,2 millones de habitantes y centro de la actividad económica de Cuba, se había librado de los apagones diarios de cuatro horas o más que el resto de la isla sufre desde hace meses. Pero ahora debe tomar una decisión.


----------



## Partidario del Empirismo (31 Jul 2022)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

*DELTA PREVISTO PARA MAÑANA 31 DE JULIO *






Joe Biden sufre una recaída tras la pastilla milagrosa de Pfizer


Biden ha vuelto a dar positivo en kobitimo tras haber dado positivo. Lo mismo le pasó a Fauci, que tuvo una recaída tras tomar la pastilla de Pfizer con peores síntomas que la primera vez. Sobrevivirá el comandante jefe americano a esta recaída o se irá al hoyo a pesar de las milagrosamente...




www.burbuja.info







3. Proteger a Biden de las apariciones públicas _limitar la exposición pública de su estado mental

4. Proteger a Biden de la exposición en Ucrania 
_cambio de narrativa _foco de atención de los medios de comunicación C19

5. 5. Proteger a Biden de los debates públicos [demandas solicitadas debido al C19].











By Evan Allgood September 24, 2020 Photograph by Chip Somodevilla / Getty

94 viewsFreedom Belle , Jul 31 at 00:10

3. Shelter Biden from public appearances _limit public exposure of mental condition

4. Shelter Biden from Ukraine exposure _narrative change _media focus C19

5. Shelter Biden from P_debates [requested demands due to C19]​


----------



## Nico (31 Jul 2022)

Focus in al ignore.

¿Es idiota, débil mental o tiene 12 años?


----------



## El Veraz (31 Jul 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> *para los prorusos*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141321



Te ha faltado poner unos rublos en la foto, se pondrian todos a dilatar el ojete ipso facto. Algunos incluso sin los rublos. No dan para mas.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

No creo que China inicie ninguna acción militar. La frase clave que utilizan los chinos
para entrar en batalla es "no digas que no te avisé". El resto solamente circunloquios.

El tiempo juega en contra del imperio, que cada día se ve más trastornado y ridículo. 
La gaita ucraniana ha debilitado militar, económica y geopolíticamente a EEUU y a su 
constelación de caniches de alfombra.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## pgas (31 Jul 2022)

*Telegram Rybar*

a partir de las 23.00 horas del 30 de julio de 2022

*En la sección de Donetsk:*

El comando ucraniano está tratando de desviar la atención de las fuerzas aliadas de la dirección de Avdiivka.

▪Un pelotón de la brigada 110 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con el apoyo de dos tanques, intenta un contraataque en la zona del asentamiento de Spartak.
La artillería ucraniana está disparando contra Mineralny, Krutaya Balka y Dugout. La designación de objetivos la proporcionan las dotaciones de UAV de la brigada de artillería de cohetes número 27 del territorio de la planta refractaria en Krasnogorovka.

▪ MLRS y la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacan continuamente las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Avdiivka.
El comando ucraniano envió unidades adicionales de los movilizados a las áreas de defensa más debilitadas, y en las cercanías de Toretsk transfirió varias instalaciones de artillería.

▪ Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las áreas de Nikolsky, Blagodatny, Vladimirovka, Kirillovka, Yegorovka.

*En la sección Zaporizhia:*

La situación en la región de Zaporozhye se mantuvo sin cambios. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reforzando gradualmente el grupo en previsión de la ofensiva rusa.

▪ Se han entregado sistemas de misiles antitanque de fabricación occidental a las posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Orekhovo, Novoandreevka, Burchak, Kamensky. En el área de Yulyevka, está en marcha la construcción de un bastión de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Unidades de la 65 continúan fortaleciendo sus posiciones. En las cercanías de Veselyanka y Kirovo, se desplegó el 3er batallón de la brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas y el obús M777 se desplegó en Veselyanka.

▪ Tropas del 44º ABR realizan reconocimiento utilizando drones RQ-20 Puma.
Para realizar un fuego más intenso en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, se desplegarán 16 obuses autopropulsados Krab en la región de Zaporozhye.









* Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoe
a finales del 30 de julio de 2022*

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están acumulando fuerzas para una ofensiva en varias secciones del frente y han vuelto a intentar afianzarse en la línea Lozovoye-Andreyevka.

▪ Un grupo de militares ucranianos del 18º batallón de la 35ª brigada fue trasladado a Andreevka a través de un cruce de pontones.

Una unidad de tanques rusa atacó un puesto de observación del batallón de las AFU. Debido a las pérdidas sufridas, las fuerzas del 35º IRDU se retiraron a la orilla opuesta del río Ingulets.

▪ Continúa el sondeo de los puntos más débiles de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento de las AFU están operando en los alrededores de Kotlyarevo, Bila Krynitsa y Potemkino. Se lanzaron ataques de artillería contra objetivos identificados cerca de Ivanovka, Andreevka, Lozovoye, Blagodatovka, Terny Plodov y Novaya Kakhovka.

▪ Para reforzar las capacidades de combate de las AFU, se entregaron RPG M2 Carl Gustav en Osokorovka, y la 60ª División de Infantería desplegó MANPADs en Novohrigorovka y Knyazevka. Al mismo tiempo, se ha prohibido el uso de sistemas de misiles tierra-aire en el período previo a la ofensiva para camuflar las posiciones en los puestos avanzados.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas de misiles y artillería, así como los helicópteros del ejército, atacaron las zonas de concentración de las AFU en Mykolayiv, Karyornoye, Tokarevo, Velyky Artakovo, Kobzartsy, Shevchenkove, Shiroky, Novoalexandrovka, Posad-Pokrovsky, Olenivka, Ukrainka, Partizanske, Dniprovsky, Novohryhorivka, Trudolyubovka, Osokorivka y Potemkino.

▪ Los ciudadanos pro-ucranianos de la región de Kherson siguen pasando información sobre el movimiento de los convoyes rusos en las cercanías de los asentamientos de Kreschenivka-Zolotaya Balka.







**************



Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> La cuestión es que los camaradas del PCCh no son las nenazas de Moscú. Con los comunistas chinos están pinchando en sus tácticas de acoso. Los chinos funcionan a otro nivel. Recuerdo una de las charlas con mi suegro, una tarde apacible en la dacha. Le tocó patrullar el Ussuri en 1969 en plena guerra sino-soviética. Estaba en cubierta y me decía que los veía en las dos riberas del río. No les mataron porque no quisieron. Y él lo sabía. Guardo su telnyashka y que dios le perdone. Uno de los mejores hombres que he conocido.



no se como alguien con oficio de historiador puede subestimar tan despectivamente el resultado de las confrontaciones rusas con el imperio desde el fukuyamesco "fin de la historia".

recordar que antes de Georgia la _nenaza _de Putin puso sus líneas rojas en Chechenia. El "equivalente" chino no es Xinjiang sino Taiwan, donde se verá si China es un tigre de papel ..

y sí, China podría intentar derribar el avión de Pelosi, pero sería una torpeza mayúscula elevar un asunto "interno" a la categoría internacional


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En esto discrepo.
> Los tiempos los está poniendo USA.
> Pelosi va porque asi lo quiere Langley.
> 
> Rusia y china son los que elijen cuando quieren el *hordago. ES ÖRDAGO*


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

¿Podría ser qué los últimos acontecimientos (kherson, Yelenovka, Blinken, evacuación...)
indiquen que las fuerzas ucranianas están a punto de doblar la rodilla a lo grande?


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Izvestia.y Lenta.

Pravda no lo publica, el diario de cabecera de Putin está para la Ciencia Ficción Bélica.

Y Putin celebrando el Día de la Marina en el Golfo de Finlandia. No se acerca ni a 1.000 km de Crimea

*Según el gobernador, las tropas ucranianas atacaron con un dron el patio de la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol, cinco personas resultaron heridas, no hubo muertes.*


*El servicio de prensa de la Flota del Mar Negro, a su vez, dijo que los eventos fueron pospuestos*.


"*Temprano esta mañana, los Ukronazis decidieron arruinarnos el Día de la Marina. Objeto no identificado voló al patio del Cuartel General de la Flota, según datos preliminares se trata de un dron*


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

*Ataques con misiles contra objetivos militares en las regiones de Kharkiv y Mykolaiv*

Hoy, 07: 37
5




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Las fuerzas armadas rusas siguen utilizando alta precisión armas varias bases (tierra, mar, aire) para lanzar ataques contra objetivos militares de Ucrania. Se supo sobre la desmilitarización de al menos tres instalaciones más en Nikolaev, donde el otro día los misiles rusos redujeron la composición cuantitativa de la próxima brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que no tenía suficiente personal.

Los públicos locales publican evidencia de cómo los misiles llegan a las instalaciones donde se “alojaba” el ejército ucraniano, así como a las instalaciones donde recientemente se entregaron armas y municiones para las necesidades del ejército ucraniano.

Recordemos que en vísperas de la prensa ucraniana admitió el hecho de que los ataques en la "retaguardia del ejército ucraniano provocan daños militares importantes". El reconocimiento de que los misiles rusos están impactando en el territorio de Ucrania precisamente en las instalaciones militares o en las instalaciones que las propias fuerzas armadas ucranianas convirtieron en tales.

Al menos 9 misiles alcanzaron objetivos en Kharkov y la región. Nubes de humo se elevan por encima de los objetivos alcanzados, que son visibles desde diferentes partes de la ciudad. Los ataques a objetivos militares en la región se realizaron en horas de la madrugada. La parte ucraniana en los canales TG, publicando datos sobre la entrega de ataques con misiles, como es habitual en ella, retoca cuidadosamente los lugares de llegada, lo que una vez más indica que hay algo que ocultar.

Recientemente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la destrucción de un número significativo de soldados ucranianos en una de las estaciones de tren de Donbass. El golpe fue infligido en un tren con personal y equipo militar de uno de los batallones de la brigada de élite (primera presidencial) de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los usuarios llamaron la atención sobre el hecho de que los representantes del régimen ucraniano hablan constantemente de una contraofensiva en Kherson, mientras ellos mismos se trasladan (o al menos intentan hacerlo) al Donbass.


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Izvestia.y Lenta.
> 
> Pravda no lo pública, el diario de cabecera de Putin está para la Ciencia Ficción Bélica.
> 
> ...



El Komsomolskaya Pravda no es diario de cabecera de nada, es un tabloide desde los años 90.

Y ooooh... Qué gran victoria para Ucrania, tirar un dron a un patio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2022)

*El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol interrumpió los eventos festivos.*
Hoy, 09:19
0

En la mañana del 31 de julio, fue atacada la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa en la península de Crimea. El gobernador de Sebastopol, Mikhail Razvozhaev, informó al público sobre esto en su canal de Telegram.


Temprano esta mañana, los Ukronazis decidieron arruinarnos el Día de la Marina. Objeto no identificado voló al patio del Cuartel General de la Flota, según datos preliminares se trata de un dron

- dice la publicación, sin especificar el modelo del UAV, que fue utilizado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El funcionario agregó que producto de la emergencia no hubo muertos, pero 5 personas resultaron heridas, todos ellos empleados del cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada Rusa. Se ha brindado asistencia a todas las víctimas, los oficiales del FSB están trabajando en el lugar y se están aclarando todas las circunstancias.

Agregó que en relación con el incidente, todos los eventos festivos fueron cancelados por razones de seguridad. Al mismo tiempo, Razvozhaev pidió a los ciudadanos mantener la calma y, si es posible, quedarse en casa, prometiendo seguir informando.

Después de un tiempo, el gobernador publicó imágenes tomadas desde el patio de la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa, así como en la entrada del comedor.





Repito una vez más: todos los eventos festivos han sido cancelados por razones de seguridad. Mantenga la calma y quédese en casa tanto como sea posible. Toda la información se publicará aquí lo antes posible. Cierro temporalmente los comentarios debido al ataque de los bots ucranianos.

señaló Razvozhaev.

Así, el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada Rusa interrumpió los actos festivos que se iban a celebrar el 31 de julio en el Día de la Armada de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Komsomolskaya Pravda no es diario de cabecera de nada, es un tabloide desde los años 90.
> 
> Y ooooh... Qué gran victoria para Ucrania, tirar un dron a un patio.



Con un misil de los HIMARS podrían haber hecho una masacre de oficiales en la comandancia de la Flota del Mar Negro.

Hay que ser petulantes y gilipollas para celebrar concentraciones y desfiles en medio de una guerra.


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Con un misil de los HIMARS podrían haber hecho una masacre de oficiales en la comandancia de la Flota del Mar Negro.
> 
> Hay que ser petulantes y gilipollas para celebrar concentraciones y desfiles en medio de una guerra.



Es arriesgado, pero es que los rusos son así. Cuando hay un atentado en una zona turística de, por ejemplo, Egipto... no se marchan, ahí siguen de vacaciones. Y encima llegan más.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Con un misil de los HIMARS podrían haber hecho una masacre de oficiales en la comandancia de la Flota del Mar Negro.
> 
> Hay que ser petulantes y gilipollas para celebrar concentraciones y desfiles en medio de una guerra.



desde donde? los tienen alli cerca? lo derribarían?
os da para mucha paja el himars. a la vez, cae de todo en todos los frentes y calláis como putas
y para desfiles, vete a kiev


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> desde donde? los tienen alli cerca? lo derribarían?
> os da para mucha paja el himars. a la vez, cae de todo en todos los frentes y calláis como putas
> y para desfiles, vete a kiev



También es cierto que si cae un Himars en pleno desfile, la respuesta sería... como sería. Eso sí, fue un drone y no un he-man. Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

la respuesta lleva siendo meses como es. Por eso descoloca. los carpet boms quedan (o quedaron)para quienes estan descolocados, y con muchos frentes abiertos, empezando por el de casa.





__





Cargando…






www.youtube.com













Putin, «asombrado» ante la «devastación moral» de Occidente y sus absurdos «experimentos sociales»


El presidente ruso hizo un análisis demoledor de la cultura de la cancelación y de la ideología de género ante un think tank que inspira al Gobier...




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## dabuti (31 Jul 2022)

El puto cobarde nunca dio esa orden con Mariupol para tener escudos humanos.

Ya puestos....que evacúe Odessa.









Zelenski ordena la evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de Donetsk


El gobierno de Ucrania ha ordenado una evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de la región oriental de Donetsk, escenario de feroces combates con Rusia, según ha




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Expected (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> la respuesta lleva siendo meses como es. Por eso descoloca. los carpet boms quedan (o quedaron)para quienes estan descolocados, y con muchos frentes abiertos, empezando por el de casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá invadido un país, pero ese discurso está totalmente alineado con mi pensamiento y el de la mayor parte de Europeos. Y sí, nos estamos dejando manejar por minorías sin hacer nada.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Azov: La continuidad estructural del poder


PARTE 3. Los hombres de Borodach y la continuidad estructural del poder en Azov Como refleja Nackor, a principios de mayo de 2014, los destacamentos de los Hombres de Negro llegaron a Berdyansk. En…




slavyangrad.es











Azov: La continuidad estructural del poder


31/07/2022


*PARTE 3. Los hombres de Borodach y la continuidad estructural del poder en Azov*

Como refleja Nackor, a principios de mayo de 2014, los destacamentos de los Hombres de Negro llegaron a Berdyansk. En esta ciudad, se instalaron de manera provisional en el edificio de la pensión “Домик у моря” (La Casa junto al Mar), antes de ser transferidos con posterioridad a la futura base local “Бриз” (Brisa). Desde Berdyansk, los miembros del Cuerpo Negro realizaron sus primeras salidas de combate en la región del mar de Azov, en dirección a Mariupol.

Unos pocos días antes de la informal creación de la División Borodach el día 14 de mayo, Azov se constituyó oficialmente el 5 de ese mes. Ese día, el Ministerio del Interior de la Ucrania post-Maidán procede a oficializar al Cuerpo Negro. El nuevo Batallón Azov se configura como un batallón del servicio de patrulla policial especial (BPSMOP) del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania. Un Batallón especial de intervención policial, aunque con vocación de acción militar.

El éxito de movilización de Azov y de sus estructuras internas, como la Borodach, permitió configurar un Regimiento con el mismo nombre en apenas cuatro meses. El 17 de septiembre de 2014, por orden del Ministro del Interior de Ucrania, el Batallón Azov se reorganizó y se amplió para constituir el Regimiento de Policía Especial Azov del Ministerio del Interior. El proceso se consolida el 11 de noviembre de 2014. En esa fecha, el Ministro del Interior de Ucrania firma una orden para transferir el Regimiento Azov a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. De esta forma, la unidad Azov se convierte en una parte de la unidad militar 3057 de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, aunque como unidad especial y separada de esta última. Se consolida con ello el paso de las estructuras policiales a las estrictamente militares.

_El acceso al mando de Maksim Zhorin en 2016_

Aunque inicialmente oscurecido su mandato por la diversidad de grupos que confluyen en Azov e intentan imponerse dentro de él, en origen el nuevo Batallón tiene como verdadera referencia de mando a Andriy Biletsky. Sin embargo, Biletsky da rápidamente el paso a la política y se incorpora a la Rada ucraniana a partir de las elecciones de 2014. Por esa razón, en el otoño de ese año, transfiere el mando de la unidad policial-militar a uno de sus principales apoyos en lo que había sido su grupo de Patriotas de Ucrania, Igor Mikhailenko (_Cherkas_).

Personaje gris del movimiento, sin el carisma de Biletsky, Mikhailenko nunca llegaría a contar con el pleno apoyo de los veteranos de Borodach. Y así, a finales del verano de 2016, la comandancia de Azov pasa finalmente a Maksim Zhorin (_Mose_) quien había llegado a convertirse en la principal referencia de la División de los Barbudos, tras la incapacitación física de Vlad Korenok (_Buba_). Llamado a tener un peso decisivo en Azov, la lesión de 2014, y la pérdida de la pierna derecha, impiden al entonces subcomandante de la Primera Centuria de Azov (básicamente la División Borodach) sustituir a Mikhailenko. Zhorin, principal amigo de _Buba_ en Azov, le sustituye en ese papel.

Para garantizar la estrategia de continuidad de las estructuras de mando, sin embargo, _Cherkas_ se mantiene formalmente como segundo de _Mose_ hasta su retirada de la vida militar en 2017. De hecho, Mikhailenko todavía forma parte, junto a Biletsky y Zhorin, de las estructuras de poder del Corpus Nacional, el partido de Azov, y ha sido la cabeza visible de organizaciones del movimiento como la Milicia Nacional-Druzhina, la unidad parapolicial del movimiento, y Centuria (estructuras en las que también tiene un peso relevante en la actualiad Vlad Korenok).

Aunque la lealtad de Zhorin a Biletsky es reflejo de la voluntad de continuidad en Azov, su acceso al poder en el Regimiento Azov supone un momento clave en la historia interna de la unidad en la medida en que su ascenso supone en cierta forma una ruptura generacional en el mando de Azov. En este sentido, supone la transferencia de poder desde la generación más cercana a Biletsky a la que representan los miembros con peso en la División Borodach, en lo fundamental los jóvenes reclutas que se enfrentan a los militantes Antimaidán en las calles de Kiev, Járkov o Mariupol.

Es en el periodo de Maksim Zhorin en el que la referencia Borodach aparece más palpablemente en la vida pública. Quizás su expresión más clara se observa durante la presencia de Azov en Odessa en 2016, durante la acción de control policial-militar de la ciudad en 2016 en el segundo aniversario de los sucesos del 2 de mayo de 2014.

_Denis Prokopenko, Redis_

Desde la llegada de Zhorin a la comandancia de Azov, la continuidad en la jerarquía militar de Azov, marcada por el poder Borodach, va a constituir una realidad. El principal ejemplo al respecto es el acceso al poder de Denis Prokopenko (_Redis_), a pesar de su aparente juventud, otro de los veteranos del movimiento. En septiembre de 2017, Prokopenko sustituye a Zhorin, reorientado hacia la gestión política del Cuerpo Nacional, en especial en el área de Járkov y de las provincias vecinas. _Redis_ se convierte entonces, a los 26 años, en el comandante de regimiento más joven en la historia de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.



Como revela la entrevista de noviembre 2015 a la revista de Azov “Sol Negro”, la principal inspiración de Prokopenko para incorporarse a la ultraderecha nacionalista debe encontrarse en la historia familiar, con un abuelo de origen careliano-finlandés que, en su infancia, ve gran parte de su familia queda diezmada durante la guerra de invierno entre Finlandia y Rusia de 1939-1940. Heredero del odio familiar hacia el mundo ruso y soviético, para Prokopenko el paralelismo entre Carelia y Donbass es un hecho evidente que le lleva a poner en práctica la necesidad de proteger la _tierra ucraniana_, aunque sea a costa de la propia vida. “_Para mí, esto es venganza de sangre. Tuve el sueño de luchar contra los rusos … me alegro de que haya sucedido_”, dice Prokopenko. Para él, Maidan “[_F]ue un pequeño entrenamiento antes de la operación antiterrorista, tuvimos que prepararnos para la guerra gradualmente. Cuando comenzó la lucha en el este, rápidamente terminé todo mi trabajo, volví del trabajo y fui al frente_”. A Marinka, donde tuvo su primera experiencia de combate durante el asalto a la ciudad; luego, a Ilovaisk y después “_todo transcurrió sin problemas_”.

En términos de jerarquía de poder, político y militar, lo más interesante de la entrevista es que pone claramente de manifiesto la vinculación de Prokopenko al grupo de _Buba_ y Maksim Zhorin. Así, _Redis_, que procedía también de los Hombres de Negro, entra en 2014 el primer pelotón de la primera compañía de Azov, un poco antes de la formación de Borodach, un pelotón entonces comandado por _Buba_ quien también ejercía la posición de ayudante del comandante de la compañía en Azov. Zhorin, por su parte, era responsable del primer escuadrón del pelotón en el que participaban _Petunya_, _Coliseo_ y el propio Prokopenko, entonces en el puesto de lanzagranadas. Poco después se incorporaron a este pelotón _Drozak_ y su amigo _Mokry_. El 17 de julio de 2014 hubo un reabastecimiento, con la incorporación de recién llegados que les permitió consolidar poco a poco un pelotón propio.

En unas declaraciones recientes, _Buba_ recuerda que, en su periodo de servicio, fue comandante de Prokopenko y alaba al que acabaría siendo comandante del Regimiento: “_Redis comenzó como un soldado ordinario, pero tiene tal carácter que constantemente tuvo éxito en su servicio. Se convirtió en líder de escuadrón, luego en comandante de pelotón, compañía y regimiento. Recorrió toda su carrera_«. Redis y Buba participaron juntos, junto a Zhorin y otros, en las victorias del primer Azov en Mariupol y Marinka, y también en derrotas como la de Ilovaisk.

El vínculo entre Prokopenko y Korenok (_Buba_) es, sin embargo, mucho más profundo que el asociado a la pertenencia a Azov y a Borodach. Es muy anterior, en realidad al periodo de los Hombres de Negro y de Azov, y se remonta a su pertenencia al sector de ultras del Dynamo de Kiev. En la entrevista de referencia, Buba señala que, como seguidores del Dynamo de Kiev, viajaron durante muchos años por toda Ucrania junto al equipo y, en ese contexto, forjaron una estrecha amistad que dura ya más de trece años. Buba muestra el papel de los ultras radicales del mundo del fútbol en la historia de Azov: “_Cuando nuestros muchachos de los ultras iban a pelear, sabían que el comandante era Redis, y que era del campo del fútbol. Era más fácil para ellos ir junto a uno de los suyos y tenían más confianza en él. Redis los entendía, su coraje, y así se complementaban. Por lo tanto, al comienzo del servicio, fue más fácil para todos. Luego el negocio militar pasó factura. Vemos el heroísmo y las hazañas no solo de Redis, sino también de todos los muchachos que estuvieron relacionados con varios equipos ultras de Ucrania_«.

La incapacitante lesión de _Buba_ tendría importancia no sólo para _Zhorin_, que pronto accedería a los puestos de responsable de compañía y de regimiento en Azov, sino para _Redis_. Prokopenko llega a ocupar el cargo de comandante de la Primera Compañía de la Primera Centuria (o Compañía) del Regimiento, basada en lo fundamental en la División Borodach de _Mose_, _Buba_ y _Cartman_. La grave lesión de _Buba_ y la decisión de _Mose_ de acompañarle en sus primeros tiempos en el hospital dejan vía libre a _Redis_ para hacerse cargo de la compañía y de facto, dado el débil liderazgo de Mikhailenko, de Azov.

Tras el abandono del puesto de responsable del Regimiento por Maksim Zhorin, que ocupa entre 2016 y 2017, _Redis_ accede finalmente en el otoño de 2017 a la comandancia general del Regimiento Azov. Como podrá comprobarse, este mecanismo de ascenso desde la primera compañía del Batallón oriental de Azov, con sede en Mariupol, volvería a tener relevancia en 2022.

Resulta importante observar que, junto a _Buba_ y _Mose_ (que ocupa el liderazgo real de la estructura militar de Azov, o al menos Borodach, tras la lesión de _Buba_), Prokopenko sigue una misma trayectoria compartida con ellos: los Hombres de Negro, Borodach y la progresiva configuración de las estructuras internas del Batallón y del Regimiento Azov. Sin solución de continuidad, y de acuerdo con una dinámica de aprendizaje militar que va de la práctica a la teoría: “_Bueno, por supuesto, nuestra principal prioridad es construir un ejército de un nuevo tipo. Ahora tenemos la oportunidad de trabajar con grupos de tanques tácticos, con el apoyo de vehículos blindados y artillería. Poco a poco empezamos a dominar el negocio militar, empezamos con la práctica, no con la teoría, que a la vez nos decepcionaba durante las operaciones de combate_”, afirma _Redis_ en su entrevista de 2015.

Desde el momento de su acceso a la comandancia del Regimiento, aunque en especial desde el inicio del cerco a Mariupol en 2022, Prokopenko ha tenido oportunidad de aplicar, aunque sin éxito en Azovstal, su creencia básica de que Azov y Ucrania eran suficientemente “_fuertes para recuperar nuestra tierra con sangre … y no ir a [conseguir] algunas dádivas por parte de Rusia. No necesitamos como regalo tierras que ya nos pertenecen … debemos defender nuestra tierra y, en cualquier caso, no tenemos derecho a renunciar a Donbass_”. Redis, sin embargo, ha sido coherente con las exigencias de la _eterna lucha_ a la que decidió dedicar su vida, incluyendo la pretensión de construir un nuevo ejército en Azov: “_Al menos mientras Azov me necesite, estaré aquí_”. Y así fue hasta su rendición en Azovstal.

_Nikita Nadtochi_

Tras la rendición de Azovstal, en torno al 18 de junio de 2022, se produce un relevo en la comandancia de Azov. A la espera de la posible vuelta de Prokopenko, Nikita Nadtochi es así designado temporalmente como comandante del Regimiento Azov.

Conocido sobre todo por su nombre de guerra, _Raz-dva_, Nadtochi ocupaba un papel destacado en la jerarquía militar de Azov. En concreto, era comandante de uno de los dos batallones en los que se estructura principalmente Azov en la actualidad, precisamente el situado en Mariupol, plaza central de despliegue de la formación ultranacionalista (2º Batallón Azov). Había llegado a ese puesto en noviembre de 2021, con una ceremonia de entrega de la bandera de Azov a Nadtochi en la guarnición de Urzuf, presidida por Denis Prokopenko. Con anterioridad ya había ocupado puestos similares, por ejemplo la comandancia de la 3ª compañía del 1er Batallón del Regimiento, una compañía que fue desplegada en Odessa en 2016. Según algunas fuentes, como por ejemplo _Radio Svoboda_, Nadtochi habría estado sirviendo en el frente desde 2014.

Durante el mandato del anterior comandante, _Akula_, el 2º Batallón de Urzuf creció de forma significativa hasta llegar a concentrar a varios cientos de soldados, incluyendo formadores extranjeros (británicos, rusos y un croata).

.../...


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

.../...

El nombramiento de Nadtochi muestra la continuidad jerárquica que se ha impuesto desde el principio en Azov. Como en el caso de _Redis_, y siguiendo la tradición de Azov en los últimos años, se hace cargo de la comandancia del Regimiento la persona al mando de la primera compañía, o compañía, del Batallón destinado en Donbass.

No hay constancia alguna de que _Raz-Dva_ esté vinculado a la estructura Borodach, pero sí resulta claro que su llegada al poder se vincula a los grupos de poder vinculados a dicha estructura, grupos a los que están ligados tanto Prokopenko como Zhorin.

Según Nadtochi, éste habría recibido un mensaje directo de Prokopenko en el que le pedía la asunción de la comandancia del Regimiento (_Hasta que regrese_, según la nota recibida). Pero no puede olvidarse que el papel de Zhorin resulta de nuevo clave en la transmisión del poder. Es él, precisamente, el encargado de transmitir la información del nombramiento de Nadtochi a la prensa. Y el 22 de junio publica esta foto conjunta, con Nadtochi, en su canal de Telegram personal.

Zhorin ha sido también el principal organizador de la extracción de miembros relevantes de la estructura militar de defensa ucraniana en Azovstal. Entre los principales militares rescatados a través de estas operaciones de extracción con helicópteros, así como de aportación de suministros a la acería de Mariupol, se encuentran algunos personajes clave de la estructura Azov, como el formador georgiano Giorgi Kuparashvili y el propio Nadtochi. Gravemente herido a finales de marzo, _Raz-Dva_ fue uno de los primeros heridos trasladados desde Mariupol hacia la zona gubernamental. Salió de Azovstal el 21 de marzo. El que Ucrania haya apoyado decididamente a Zhorin en este objetivo, incluyendo el envío en los helicópteros de rescate de personal de la inteligencia Mmilitar del país, es buena muestra de la importancia atribuida por Ucrania a Azov. Estas misiones tuvieron únicamente un éxito parcial y varios de los helicópteros enviados por Ucrania para rescatar a los mandos de Azov y otras unidades del Ejército Ucraniano sitiadas en Azovstal fueron derribados por las defensas aéreas rusas y republicanas.

Nadtochi constituye por tanto un personaje clave en la perspectiva de las actuales estructuras de Azov. Y de hecho, como señala Zhorin, a Nadtochi le corresponde la importante misión de reunir y preparar un nuevo regimiento de Azov para continuar las misiones de combate que ahora ya no podrá desarrollar el antiguo 2º Batallón de Azov, derrotado en Mariupol. Como muestra la creación de nuevas unidades de Azov en Járkov, tanto de operaciones especiales integradas en las fuerzas armadas (como la recientemente creada SSO Azov Járkov) como de fuerzas territoriales paramilitares (como la Kraken Azov), la estrategia de expansión del poder militar y paramilitar de Azov constituye un objetivo claro de Zhorin y del Corpus Nacional.

El papel de Zhorin debe valorarse igualmente en clave política. No sólo porque represente en estos momentos la principal referencia mediática operativa de Azov, sino también porque nadie encarna mejor que él la continuidad estructural entre los fanáticos hombres de negro simpatizantes de la ultraderecha europea de los años 30 y 40 y del nacionalismo aliado de los Konovalets y Bandera, la hermandad de vocación paramilitar de la División Borodach y la estructura ordenada y, ya por largo tiempo, oficializada del Regimiento Azov.

Zhorin no sólo encarna esa continuidad sino también la dimensión político-militar del movimiento, parte de facto de la estructura que incluye al partido Corpus Nacional en el que también se integra en su núcleo dirigente. Desde enero de 2020, Maksim Zhorin, _Mose_, ocupa así la posición de Jefe del Estado Mayor Central del Corpus Nacional, todavía nominalmente bajo el mando de Andriy Biletsky.

*Epílogo: Azov, Ucrania y su Orden Nacional*

No hay duda de que los líderes del movimiento Azov constituyen algunos de los principales portavoces del nuevo orden nacional ucraniano, con una estrategia que, como ocurrió con el proyecto nacional y social del falangismo español, se centra en conseguir una nación ucraniana unitaria y ordenada, sin contaminación alguna del mundo ruso y con peso internacional, liderado por un líder y un ejército fuertes. Su elección pasa ciertamente por compartir la prosperidad europea, pero sobre todo por imponer el orden nacional al que aspiran, así como por consolidar la fuerza (policial, militar y judicial) capaz de garantizarlo frente a los enemigos internos y externos.

En la presentación de la Milicia Nacional-Druzhina, pensada para imponer el orden nacional en las calles que el estado era incapaz de desarrollar, al estilo de cualquier fuerza paramilitar vigilante, similar a aquella en la que participó en 2014, Vlad Korenko señalaba lo siguiente en febrero de 2018: “_Ahora nuestro frente son las calles de las ciudades ucranianas. Asumimos la responsabilidad de garantizar que ni los enemigos internos, como los cerdos separatistas, ni elementos antisociales (traficantes de drogas, alcohólicos, etc.) se atrevan a amenazar a los ciudadanos ucranianos corrientes. ¡No somos pacifistas, decimos con franqueza que quien infrinja la ley y atente contra la seguridad de las personas se enfrentará al puño de hierro de la vanguardia del nacionalismo ucraniano!_”.

Lo que significa la aplicación de estas tesis pudo comprobarse el 12 de marzo de 2020 en la presentación de la Plataforma Nacional para la Unidad y Reconciliación de Sergei Sivojo, una Plataforma que pretendía un acercamiento de Ucrania a la población de los territorios _ocupados_. Como señalan crónicas de aquel acto, éste fue boicoteado por veteranos del Cuerpo Nacional que tomaron la palabra para declarar que la paz con Rusia era imposible y acabaron acosando a Sivokho. A la cabeza de la acción mafiosa se encontraba Maksim Zhorin.

Con este tipo de acciones, Zhorin volvía a las “conversaciones preventivas” que tanto éxito dieron, en ciudades como Járkov, a los Hombres de Negro del fascismo militante.

En realidad, desde sus tiempos en Járkov como parte de los Hombres de Negro, la lucha de Zhorin y sus camaradas se mantiene, inalterable y sin solución de continuidad. Con recurso a los mismos métodos.

En un artículo de 2018 en su blog, el periodista ucraniano Oleksiy Bratushchak incluía la siguiente foto de Vlad Korenko en Facebook, hoy ya no disponible. En el brazo derecho se observa un tatuaje que parece representar el emblema de la División Borodach.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

*Respuesta rusa a HIMARS: sistemas Kama y Uragan-1M*
Hoy, 06: 00




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




Quimera no es la única

Una de las principales ventajas de los MLRS HIMARS con ruedas extranjeras es la alta movilidad y el sigilo. Un camión FMTV de tres ejes y 300 caballos de fuerza con un lanzador plegado no es muy diferente de un vehículo militar convencional. Esto permite que HIMARS pase desapercibido para el reconocimiento aéreo y, debido a su alta densidad de potencia, abandone rápidamente la zona de lanzamiento de misiles. La velocidad promedio de movimiento en la vía pública por parte del automóvil es similar al MLRS "Grad" doméstico. Si a esto le sumamos la alta velocidad de vuelo, el alcance y la precisión, entonces cada HIMARS es un enemigo bastante peligroso, aunque sobreestimado. Los artilleros antiaéreos rusos ya han aprendido cómo golpear misiles, a pesar del área de dispersión del objetivo efectiva baja, no más de 0,1. Las malas lenguas en los canales de propaganda ya lograron bautizar equipos importados que no tienen análogos en el mundo, especialmente en Rusia. Pero no lo es. Entre los desarrollos nacionales, puede encontrar al menos un par de máquinas que pueden combatir a los impostores importados en términos de una combinación de parámetros.

Comencemos con un sistema que ya se ha puesto en servicio: MLRS 9A53 Uragan-1M. Antes de la operación especial, pocas personas recordaban este automóvil, pero la emoción artificial en torno a HIMARS y el MLRS rastreado nos hace prestar especial atención a este desarrollo único. El RZSO se basa en el chasis de cuatro ejes MZKT-7930 Astrolog, que en un momento causó mucha controversia. Hace unos 8-9 años, cuando la unión de Bielorrusia y Rusia no era tan inequívoca, se consideró la cuestión de reemplazar el chasis de Minsk con el Bryansk Voshchina-1. En este último, por cierto, se basan los sistemas de defensa aérea domésticos, por ejemplo, el S-350 Vityaz y el S-400 Triumph. Los críticos tenían muchos argumentos a favor del chasis doméstico. Por ejemplo, la cabina de Mazov es de plástico, lo que hace que sea imposible blindarlo, a diferencia del BAZ de acero. Esto ahora es de particular relevancia, dada la densidad y precisión del fuego de artillería en Ucrania. Por cierto, todos los HIMARS están bien blindados. En la década de 2010, la planta de automóviles de Bryansk desarrolló dos chasis con cabinas blindadas: BAZ-6910 y BAZ-6306. La armadura correspondía a la clase de protección 6a más alta, pero al final resultó no ser reclamada.

Uragan-1M en el chasis Minsk (que está unificado con el lanzacohetes Iskander-M) se puso en servicio en 2016 y puede considerarse el seguidor ideológico del Uragan basado en el ZIL-135LM con su extraña transmisión. Recuerde que el predecesor tiene dos motores de carburador, cada uno de los cuales impulsa la fila de ruedas izquierda y derecha. El nuevo RZSO tiene un motor diésel de 500 caballos de fuerza que impulsa todas las ruedas a través de los diferenciales de eje cruzado habituales. Al mismo tiempo, Uragan-1M puede convertirse en un reemplazo del sistema Smerch más potente equipado con un lanzador de 300 mm. En términos de tamaño, los autos tienen paridad total: la longitud es de más de 12,5 metros, la altura y el ancho son de aproximadamente 3 metros. Pero comienzan más mejoras, lo que nos permite llamar a 1M una nueva generación de tecnología. Al menos en Rusia. El punto es la naturaleza bicalibre del RZSO: según las tareas, se pueden instalar guías de 220 mm y 300 mm en la máquina. En el primer caso, hay 30 "tubos" a la vez, en el segundo, 12. Por lo tanto, sería más exacto llamar a Uragan-1M un competidor no del HIMARS con ruedas, sino del MLRS M270 con orugas, equipado con 12 Anillas calibre 227 mm. En la versión "ligera", "Hurricane-1M" crea una densidad de fuego similar a MLRS en 0,0014 kg / m2 (para el sistema americano - 0,00135 kg / m2). Al mismo tiempo, la máquina rusa envía misiles al objetivo 8 segundos más rápido. Con módulos MLRS de 220 mm, puede alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de 45 km. La principal ventaja del nuevo "Hurricane" es una recarga por lotes, que te permite equiparte con misiles en solo cinco minutos. Para esto, se utiliza una máquina especial de transporte y carga o TZM. Algunos comentaristas señalan que el MLRS estadounidense no tiene TZM en absoluto, refiriéndose a la rampa de carga estándar para el autoensamblaje del paquete de misiles. Por supuesto, esto amplía un poco la autonomía, pero no es una ventaja fundamental. Además, los HIMARS y M172 tienen un transportador de municiones. El desarrollo nacional no proporciona equipos de grúa en el chasis MLRS, pero el TZM es capaz de cambiar misiles no por separado, sino como parte de los contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento. Esto le permite lograr un tiempo de recarga comparable al de las muestras importadas.

En la versión de 300 mm, la máquina acomoda dos contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento 9Ya295 unificados con seis guías cada uno, que se discutirán más adelante. Se implementa un esquema de recarga similar en vehículos basados en el chasis KAMAZ Mustang.

Para acomodar seis guías de misiles de 300 mm del complejo Tornado-S / Smerch, se eligió el chasis KamAZ-6350 8x8. El resultado fue una máquina relativamente compacta con una longitud de 11,2 m, una anchura total total de 2,5 m y una altura de 3,1 m. El peso bruto de 23,6 toneladas es casi la mitad que el del Uragan-1M. Esto permite que el MLRS pase a través de puentes con una capacidad de carga de hasta 25 toneladas. En 2007, la máquina 9A52-4 Smerch se mostró al público por primera vez. Cabe destacar que el MLRS se presentó al mundo en el Salón Internacional de la Aviación y el Espacio MAKS-2007. Se colocan seis misiles de 300 m en el contenedor unificado 9Ya95 mencionado anteriormente, lo que permite acelerar significativamente la recarga. Las dimensiones del contenedor sellado son 7512x1130x996 mm, el peso en vacío es de 6,2 toneladas, el vacío es de 1,42 toneladas. El "Smerch" liviano en el chasis KAMAZ le permite lidiar de manera más efectiva con los sistemas de contrabatería enemigos y distribuir el MLRS de manera más uniforme a lo largo del frente. Un automóvil compacto es mucho más fácil de disfrazar, y en marcha, un KamAZ de cuatro ejes con toldo es fácil de confundir con el equipo de las tropas de ingeniería. La máquina tiene un alto grado de automatización de todos los procesos, una tripulación de 2 personas y un paquete completo de misiles llega al objetivo en no más de 20 segundos. Desafortunadamente, en ese momento nadie estaba interesado en el MLRS de Perm Motovilikha Plants, y el automóvil seguía siendo experimental.

En 2009, mostraron una versión modernizada del MLRS de 300 mm, que recibió el nombre 9A54-2 "Kama". Las diferencias son mínimas: en lugar de un contenedor sellado para misiles, se instaló un MZ-196 abierto. Es algo más ancho y mucho más pesado: en estado de marcha, 7,3 toneladas, vacío, 2,5 toneladas. En términos de rendimiento, el contenedor con fugas no difiere de su predecesor. Asimismo, garantiza la seguridad de los misiles en el rango de temperatura de -40 a +50 grados centígrados, humedad de hasta el 98% y velocidad del viento de hasta 20 m/s. MLRS "Kama" se mostró por primera vez en Nizhny Tagil en la exposición REA-2009 completo con un vehículo de transporte y carga.

MLRS basado en KamAZ puede usar toda la gama de cohetes de 300 mm disponibles, lo que significa que el alcance puede alcanzar los 90 km. Algunas municiones prometedoras con motores de modo dual pueden alcanzar al enemigo a una distancia de 100 km o más.

Todos los sistemas anteriores son buenos. Y de largo alcance, autoapuntado y recarga rápida, solo que no hay "Kama" en las tropas en absoluto, y "Hurricane-1M" se encuentra en copias individuales.

XXXXXXXXXX

Muuuucho sabe rusia de artillería. otra cosa es dosificar la info y no prostituirla con el himars, madre de todas las portadas. En cambio, saben poco de “daños colaterales” en la tal “invasión’. No le suena raro a la imbecilidad de las orejas palmeras del occidental medio de colorines


----------



## delhierro (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Con un misil de los HIMARS podrían haber hecho una masacre de oficiales en la comandancia de la Flota del Mar Negro.
> 
> Hay que ser petulantes y gilipollas para celebrar concentraciones y desfiles en medio de una guerra.



Mira las distancias, antes de decir esas cosas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mira las distancias, antes de decir esas cosas.



Cuando les entreguen los de 300 km, ahora no, por supuesto.


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

Llegarán a Kiev...


la mano negra dijo:


> Yo creo que es una cortina de humo y que todo lo tienen tramado entre ellos. Incluso puede que sacrificar a la bruja entre dentro del plan urdido entre chinos y yanquis. Yo no me fío de esa gente. De ninguno de los dos.



La bruja no para en Taiwan, es oficial.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando les entreguen los de 300 km, ahora no, por supuesto.



reculando que es gerundio


----------



## delhierro (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando les entreguen los de 300 km, ahora no, por supuesto.



Dudo mucho que los yanquis manden esos misiles. Obligarian a Putin a tomarse esto como lo que es una guerra.


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Habrá invadido un país, pero ese discurso está totalmente alineado con mi pensamiento y el de la mayor parte de Europeos. Y sí, nos estamos dejando manejar por minorías sin hacer nada.



Minorías étnicas, sexuales, e incluso gente acomplejada y frustrada (los progres sojitas) dictando la conducta de la mayoría. Y eso no algo precisamente muy democrático, ya que en democracia se ha de respetar y acatar lo que quiere esa mayoría.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El puto cobarde nunca dio esa orden con Mariupol para tener escudos humanos.
> 
> Ya puestos....que evacúe Odessa.
> 
> ...




Es Propaganda para la Masa Occidental.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

*En Sebastopol.*

El hecho de que se trate de un* cuadricóptero con explosivos sugiere que no se trata de un ataque desde territorio ucraniano*, sino de un atentado terrorista trivial. Un cuadricóptero de Ucrania no llegará a la sede de la flota.
En consecuencia, el operador y los cómplices (muy probablemente, agentes del SBU o del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Ucrania, lo que vuelve a plantear la cuestión del reconocimiento de estas organizaciones como terroristas) deben ser buscados en algún lugar de la región de Crimea/Sevastopol, que ahora es aparentemente responsabilidad del SFS de Crimea y Sebastopol y de otras estructuras.
El hecho de que se les escapara el avión teledirigido al Cuartel General de la Flota fue una pena, pero fue una suerte que no hubiera víctimas mortales ni daños materiales graves.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Oleksiy Vadaturskiy, uno de los patrocinadores de Poroshenko que figura en la lista de sanciones rusas, fue liquidado a raíz de las llegadas nocturnas a Mykolaiv.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Empresas con el mayor volumen de deuda, en miles de millones de dólares Las empresas alemanas y estadounidenses lideran el top ten









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

@Praktica me ha puesto en el Ignore por informar de un ataque por un dron a Sebatopol.  

Las mamaitas ya no entrenan a los niñitos a superar la frustración. Me imagino que tendrá en el Ignore a todos los que le traen "malas noticias" para dormir bien por la noches.

El foro está plagado de seres ridículos y patéticos


----------



## Pirro (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @Praktica me ha puesto en el Ignore por informar de un ataque por un dron a Sebatopol.



No, realmente te ponen en el ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Putin fue informado oficialmente del incidente en Sebastopol.
El atentado se llevó a cabo con un artefacto explosivo de baja potencia lanzado desde un dron improvisado. El número total de víctimas es de 6, de las cuales 2 se encuentran en estado moderado, con daños menores en los edificios.

De hecho, un ataque terrorista. Cuadricóptero montado con dispositivo de lanzamiento y explosivos (granada o IED). Los autores son agentes de los servicios de seguridad ucranianos en Crimea.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación los asiáticos, poco a poco, van hacia la desconexión con occidente, lo cual no es una novedad para los que nos hemos leído el nuevo plan quinquenal chino.


La ventana de oportunidad para la OTAN se va cerrando…la presión a Rusia aumentará…


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No, realmente te ponen en el ignore por gilipollas.



Yo llevo aquí 10 años y todavía no me verás insultar a nadie

Tú eres el mejor ejemplo de lo ridiculos y patéticos que sois en este hilo. En cuanto no os gusta una noticia al Ignore o a insultar.

Pues mira, yo me descojono de tí y de toda la fauna de niñitos y niñatos que pululais por aquí. Habéis conseguido el hilo más sectario de la historia de Burbuja. Enhorabuena


----------



## Como El Agua (31 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Podría ser qué los últimos acontecimientos (kherson, Yelenovka, Blinken, evacuación...)
> indiquen que las fuerzas ucranianas están a punto de doblar la rodilla a lo grande?



Primero hay que construir el relato. Hasta que no se vea la preparación en la prensa OTAN es improbable que ocurra.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Comienza el principal desfile naval de Rusia

Vladimir Putin recorre en barco la línea de desfile de barcos en la rada de Kronstadt









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Nancy Pelosi no tiene planes de visitar Taiwán

La Presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. ha dicho que visitará Singapur, Malasia, la República de Corea y Japón con una delegación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

El alcalde de Mykolaiv dijo que hoy la ciudad fue sometida al mayor bombardeo de todos los tiempos

Según su información, las potentes explosiones se produjeron después de la 1 de la madrugada y alrededor de las 5 de la mañana. Varios objetos fueron destruidos. Hay incendios en los lugares de las "llegadas" y los socorristas están trabajando.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sony Crockett (31 Jul 2022)

Zelenski ordena la evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de Donetsk


El gobierno de Ucrania ha ordenado una evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de la región oriental de Donetsk, escenario de feroces combates con Rusia, según ha




www.lavanguardia.com





Tal vez la “evacuacion" es por las presiones de sus comandantes en el frente por los continuos chivatazos de la población civil que están causando estragos entre sus tropas, aunque no sé si les beneficia perder la cobertura de los civiles.

También otra posibilidad aunque yo creo muy improbable todavía, es que alguien está planteando usar nukes tácticas, bien provocando a los Rusos a que las usen ya sin presencia de víctimas civiles, utilizando de cebo a reclutas sin preparación, de todos es sabido los pocos prejuicios de Zelenski para enviar carne a la picadora, o bien que los USA sean los que les hayan pasado alguna y luego culpar a los Rusos.

Lo que está claro es que está “evacuacion" no es en beneficio de los “evacuados"


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Minorías étnicas, sexuales, e incluso gente acomplejada y frustrada (los progres sojitas) dictando la conducta de la mayoría. Y eso no algo precisamente muy democrático, ya que en democracia se ha de respetar y acatar lo que quiere esa mayoría.



No soy ni maricón, ni negro, ni como tofu. Según tu me van a obligar a darle por culo al vecino los días pares y a dejarme dar los impares, pintarrajearme con betún y comer hamburguesas vegetales? No te parece que os estais pasando de frenada? Vive y deja vivir, Torquemada ya murió.

Arriondas, no entiendes la naturaleza de la democracia. La grandeza de la democracia consiste precisamente en respetar a las minorias. No se hace en casi ninguna parte, pero eso es la democracia.


----------



## Pirro (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo llevo aquí 10 años y todavía no me verás insultar a nadie
> 
> Tú eres el mejor ejemplo de lo ridiculos y patéticos que sois en este hilo. En cuanto no os gusta una noticia al Ignore o a insultar.
> 
> Pues mira, yo me descojono de tí y de toda la fauna de niñitos y niñatos que pululais por aquí. Habéis conseguido el hilo más sectario de la historia de Burbuja. Enhorabuena



Ridículos, patéticos, niñatos, pero ¡eh! que llevo 10 años aquí y no me verás insultar a nadie  

Ese tipo de disonancia cognitiva y de contradicciones tan evidentes vienen bien para creerte que Rusia está perdiendo o que fueron seguras y eficaces, pero si lo que pretendes es influir en alguien con un CI de 3 dígitos pues te hacen quedar como un gilipollas. 

Nada personal, pero con mi sueldo y con mis gastos tributo para sufragar la OTAN. Quiero ComeMierdas de calidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza el principal desfile naval de Rusia
> 
> Vladimir Putin recorre en barco la línea de desfile de barcos en la rada de Kronstadt
> 
> ...



La importancia de Viborg y Carelia ahora se ve claro…en manos de los rusos no es lo mismo que estuviese en manos de la OTAN…


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @Praktica me ha puesto en el Ignore por informar de un ataque por un dron a Sebatopol.
> 
> Las mamaitas ya no entrenan a los niñitos a superar la frustración. Me imagino que tendrá en el Ignore a todos los que le traen "malas noticias" para dormir bien por la noches.
> 
> El foro está plagado de seres ridículos y patéticos



¿Frustración por un cuadricóptero de Aliexpress? Pues vale...


----------



## Kreonte (31 Jul 2022)

Llevan 4 meses de guerra frente a Rusia y más de 5 años de anexión y resulta que se les ocurre realizar ahora un ataque terrorista de baja potencia que no se lleva a nadie por delante y deja 4 gatos heridos leves y 2 "moderados"


----------



## Como El Agua (31 Jul 2022)

Se ha publicado u


n mapa de una posible operación de desembarco por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas chinas en caso de un desarrollo negativo de los acontecimientos en Taiwán.

El mapa de AFP también muestra instalaciones militares clave en la isla que serán atacadas por el ejército chino.


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No soy ni maricón, ni negro, ni como tofu. Según tu me van a obligar a darle por culo al vecino los días pares y a dejarme dar los impares, pintarrajearme con betún y comer hamburguesas vegetales?
> 
> No te parece que os estais pasando de frenada? Vive y deja vivir, Torquemada ya murió.
> 
> Arriondas, no entiendes la democracia. La grandeza de la democracia consiste precisamente en respetar a las minorias. No se hace en casi ninguna parte, pero eso es la democracia.



Bueno, como mínimo nos pondrán a parir si lo criticamos. De hecho, intenta criticar públicamente a cierto colectivo...

Respetar a la minorías sí, pero eso no significa que ellas pretendan dictar la conducta de la mayoría. O que recurran a la carta del victimismo, cuando en realidad no son perseguidas (como hace otro colectivo...)


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> *Bueno, como mínimo nos podrán a parir si lo criticamos.* De hecho, intenta criticar públicamente a cierto colectivo...
> 
> Respetar a la minorías sí, pero eso no significa que ellas pretendan dictar la* conducta *de la mayoría.



Conducta en que sentido? En pedir ser respetuoso y educado con los demás? Porque no creo que los maricones pidan otra cosa: que se respete su opción sexual y se les trate como a uno más. No nos exigen que nos enmariconemos todos.


----------



## Como El Agua (31 Jul 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Zelenski ordena la evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de Donetsk
> 
> 
> El gobierno de Ucrania ha ordenado una evacuación obligatoria de los habitantes de la región oriental de Donetsk, escenario de feroces combates con Rusia, según ha
> ...



O puede ser simplemente para conseguir material humano. Desde 2014 ha habido una perdida de población continua, agravada desde febrero que empezó la guerra. Sabe que esa región la pierde seguro, es una forma de tener mantener algunos recursos humanos.


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Conducta en que sentido? En pedir ser respetuoso y educado con los demás? Porque no creo que los maricones pidan otra cosa: que se respete su opción sexual y se les trate como a uno más. No nos exigen que nos enmariconemos todos.



Ten en cuenta que hay muchos homosexuales que no quieren salir del armario porque no les da la gana hacerlo, pero el lobby presiona para que salgan. Y por supuesto usan la carta del victimismo para sacar tajada. Cuando favoreces mucho a un colectivo, el que sea, una parte de él se crece mucho:









El hilo que recopila las "microhomofobias" que los homosexuales tienen que escuchar a diario







www.publico.es





Yo soy respetuoso con ellos, que lo sean ellos conmigo también. Porque el respeto hay que ganárselo.

Y perdón por el offtopic, que nos vamos por los cerros de Ubeda.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Ridículos, patéticos, niñatos, pero ¡eh! que llevo 10 años aquí y no me verás insultar a nadie
> 
> Ese tipo de disonancia cognitiva y de contradicciones tan evidentes vienen bien para creerte que Rusia está perdiendo o que fueron seguras y eficaces, pero si lo que pretendes es influir en alguien con un CI de 3 dígitos pues te hacen quedar como un gilipollas.
> 
> Nada personal, pero con mi sueldo y con mis gastos tributo para sufragar la OTAN. Quiero ComeMierdas de calidad.



El que en la primera respuesta y sin conocerme me insulta me respira muy poco respeto. Que en Burbuja sea normal a mí no me dice nada.

Aquí se actúa como los hooligans descerebrados, el mayor canalla de tus camaradas es mejor que el más equilibrado de los contrarios. Al primero hay que reirle las gracias y al otro machacarlo con descalificaciones e insultos, actuando en manada para que abandone.

Normalmente la gente actúa de forma no muy diferente en la vida real que en estos foros. Eso da una idea de la gente que habita este pozo de bilis y gargajos en que se ha convertido este foro. Da asco pero yo no abandono, todavía se pueden encontrar noticias y debates interesantes. Y alguna, pocas, personas con las que se puede debatir.


----------



## Irene Adler (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Conducta en que sentido? En pedir ser respetuoso y educado con los demás? Porque no creo que los maricones pidan otra cosa: que se respete su opción sexual y se les trate como a uno más. No nos exigen que nos enmariconemos todos.



Perdón por meterme en vuestra conversación, Kelden y Arriondas…

Entiendo tu postura, kelden, y la comparto en gran parte, sin embargo también entiendo las objeciones de arriondas, lo que creo que intenta decir es que hemos pasado de un extremo al otro, por ejemplo en el tema de la opcion sexual hemos pasado de demonizar a cualquiera que se saliera del estándar del matrimonio catolico y familia tradicional a prácticamente demonizar esa opción, despreciándola y tratándola de carca como poco… y contrarrestar un extremo injusto con otro igual de injusto no creo que sea la mejor manera de abordar el tema.

Normalizar otras opciones está muy bien, educar en el respeto a cualquier minoría también, pero no creo que beneficie a nadie el pasarse de frenada y acabar imponiendo una dictadura de las minorías/oprimidos/maltratados históricamente que acabe dejando fuera a lo que sigue siendo una mayoría, y eso aplica tanto a opciones sexuales como al feminismo o los inmigrantes… 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Minorías étnicas, sexuales, e incluso gente acomplejada y frustrada (los progres sojitas) dictando la conducta de la mayoría. Y eso no algo precisamente muy democrático, ya que en democracia se ha de respetar y acatar lo que quiere esa mayoría.



La democracia no es "acatar lo que quiere la mayoría", esa "mayoría" puede querer cualquier aberración, de lo que debe tratar una democracia es la de tener argumentos para que NO tome las decisiones solo una parte, para que el intercambio de ideas fluya y para que una opinión mayoritaria no sea más importante que una minoritaria y al revés, de forma que se produzca una batalla de ideas, que es donde está la clave

La razón de muchos problemas políticos es que, en general, no se saben definir los términos de una sociedad e incluso es difícil encontrar quien sabe qué es lo que se quiere exactamente. Eso ocurre porque mezclamos nuestra experiencia con las ideas....pero la "experiencia" la influye notablemente la misma, es como la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, pero así es imposible encontrar soluciones


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Llegarán a Kiev...
> 
> 
> La bruja no para en Taiwan, es oficial.



Se ha cagao.


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Se ha cagao.



Esto es un cachondeo, ya te lo digo yo.
Cada día me aburre más toda esta mierda.


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Perdón por meterme en vuestra conversación, Kelden y Arriondas…
> 
> Entiendo tu postura, kelden, y la comparto en gran parte, sin embargo también entiendo las objeciones de arriondas, lo que creo que intenta decir es que hemos pasado de un extremo al otro, por ejemplo en el tema de la opcion sexual hemos pasado de demonizar a cualquiera que se saliera del estándar del matrimonio catolico y familia tradicional a prácticamente demonizar esa opción, despreciándola y tratándola de carca como poco… y contrarrestar un extremo injusto con otro igual de injusto no creo que sea la mejor manera de abordar el tema.
> 
> ...



Estás perdiendo el tiempo respondiendo al mayor subnormal que escribe en el hilo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2022)

Hoy, 11:29

El ataque con vehículos aéreos no tripulados contra la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro se llevó a cabo desde Sebastopol, dijo la senadora de Crimea Olga Kovitidi.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Perdón por meterme en vuestra conversación, Kelden y Arriondas…
> 
> Entiendo tu postura, kelden, y la comparto en gran parte, sin embargo también entiendo las objeciones de arriondas, lo que creo que intenta decir es que hemos pasado de un extremo al otro, por ejemplo en el tema de la opcion sexual hemos pasado de demonizar a cualquiera que se saliera del estándar *del matrimonio catolico y familia tradicional a prácticamente demonizar esa opción, despreciándola y tratándola de carca como poco*… *y contrarrestar un extremo injusto con otro igual de injusto no creo que sea la mejor manera de abordar el tema.*
> 
> ...



No se ... yo no veo que a gente que se casa por la iglesia, por ejemplo, se le mire raro y se haga mofa de ellos o se paguen campañas para demonizar el matrimonio católico en todos los ámbitos (medios de comunicación, instituciones políticas, etc...etc...) . A los que se mira raro es a los de Hazte Oir y similares que se muestran ultrabeligerantes con la otra parte. Pero claro, de toda la vida si te pones a repartir hostias es normal que alguien te las devuelva.

Por otra parte siempre que se decide normalizar la situación de un colectivo particularmente oprimido o marginado es normal que se tienda a una cierta sobreprotección. El tiempo, cuando el asunto deja de ser polémico y la resistencia a esa normalización cesa, suele corregir esos desajustes.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)

Oligarca Vadatursky liquidado






Como resultado de un ataque con misiles contra Nikolaev, el oligarca ucraniano Vadatursky (n. ° 15 de la lista ucraniana de Forbes), que era uno de los "bolsos" de Poroshenko, fue liquidado en su casa. La fortuna de Vadatursky, propietario de la empresa agrícola Nibulon, se estimó en unos 500 millones de dólares.
Vadatursky, además de Poroshenko, patrocinó batallones punitivos. 
En su momento, fue incluido en las listas de sanciones rusas. Ha sido borrado.


Ataque terrorista en Sebastopol







Un UAV de tipo desconocido (según el comunicado, un cuadricóptero) con explosivos llegó al cuartel general de la flota. El edificio recibió daños menores, la mayoría de las ventanas fueron destrozadas por la explosión.
5 o 6 personas resultaron heridas, dos de ellas de gravedad moderada.
Ante el atentado terrorista, la ciudad canceló los festejos del Día de la Marina, que debían realizarse según un programa truncado.

El hecho de que fuera un cuadricóptero con explosivos sugiere que no se trató de un ataque desde el territorio de Ucrania, sino de un ataque terrorista banal. Un quadcopter de Ucrania no llegará al edificio de la sede de la flota.
En consecuencia, el operador y los cómplices (lo más probable es que estén involucrados agentes de la SBU o de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, lo que nuevamente plantea la cuestión de reconocer a estas organizaciones como terroristas) deben buscarse en algún lugar de la región de Crimea / Sebastopol, que aparentemente es lo que el FSB está haciendo actualmente en Crimea y Sebastopol y otras estructuras.
El hecho de que se les escape el dron al cuartel general de la flota es una jamba, aun así es una suerte que no hubo muertos y daños materiales graves. La lucha contra el terrorismo debe intensificarse tanto en los territorios liberados como en las regiones de primera línea.
Bueno, ya conoces mi opinión sobre la necesidad de ataques demostrativos en una serie de objetos en Kyiv incluso sin mí desde marzo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Nadie puede conocer la ubicación exacta de un grupo de combate en mitad de la inmensidad oceánica, obviamente esto no aplica cuando se acercan a las costas, o si ellos mismos quieren darse a conocer.
> 
> Por eso son tan necesarios los aviones de patrulla marítima, o los drones pesados de largo alcance y permanencia. Los radares no cubren los océanos, y los satélites tienen muchas más limitaciones de las que nos vende Hollywood.



Salvo que uno de los navíos lleve un transmisor instalado por la inteligencia enemiga y no se pueda inhibir la señal totalmente.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estás perdiendo el tiempo respondiendo al mayor subnormal que escribe en el hilo.



Yo también te quiero ....


----------



## tomasjos (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Conducta en que sentido? En pedir ser respetuoso y educado con los demás? Porque no creo que los maricones pidan otra cosa: que se respete su opción sexual y se les trate como a uno más. No nos exigen que nos enmariconemos todos.



Kelden, si lo exigen desde el momento en que líderes suyos como Beatriz Gimeno afirman públicamente que la heterosexualidad es antinatural, o en las series de televisión retratan a los heterosexuales como potenciales intolerantes - no aparece la intolerancia de los homosexuales varones hacia las homosexuales feminas-, o se dice en público , también por líderes de ese colectivo y además responsables políticos, que los hombres heterosexuales somos potenciales violadores, o como enseñaba en clase una responsable política municipal de un partido progresista, " a los niños hay que castrarlos cuando son pequeños para que no produzcan testosterona, y mejor así que de adultos, así no sufren porque no saben lo que es tener testosterona". Y esos son algunos de los casos, estoy seguro de que hay muchos más que no me se. Y ya no meto en la humillación y caracterización estigmatizadora de los creyentes cristiano católicos o del clero -¿No hay abusos entre los laicos? El mismo porcentaje o mas- Es una ofensiva multivectorial que solo se produce en occidente y sale del mundo anglo y de sus cipayos en el continente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Oligarca Vadatursky liquidado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora si que ha cambiado el guión, lo de atacar a oligarcas como Vadatursky es ya parecido a lo que hace Israel o USA…interesante este giro … ¿aviso para alguno?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2022)

EJÉRCITO
*Putin calificó el momento del suministro de complejos "Zircon" a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.*
Putin: la entrega de complejos de circón a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF comenzará en los próximos meses


31 julio 2022 11:28


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2022)

En un pleno sobre economía en la capital cubana La Habana, a partir de la próxima semana, se decidió cortar la electricidad durante el día. Se programan paradas de cuatro horas cada tres días, escribe Tribuna de La Habana el 29 de julio .



“La Habana prevé cortes de luz diurnos de cuatro horas (de 10 a 14 horas) una vez cada tres días”, anunció el Pleno de Economía de La Habana.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Kelden, si lo exigen desde el momento en que líderes suyos como Beatriz Gimeno afirman públicamente que la heterosexualidad es antinatural,



Esa es una gilipollas dando su opinión, no un diputao haciendo leyes o un lobby como Hazte Oir presionando para que legislen como a ella le gustaría.



> o en las series de televisión retratan a los heterosexuales como potenciales intolerantes - no aparece la intolerancia de los homosexuales varones hacia las homosexuales feminas-, o se dice en público , también por líderes de ese colectivo y además responsables políticos, que los hombres heterosexuales somos potenciales violadores, o como enseñaba en clase una responsable política municipal de un partido progresista, " a los niños hay que castrarlos cuando son pequeños para que no produzcan testosterona, y mejor así que de adultos, así no sufren porque no saben lo que es tener testosterona". Y esos son algunos de los casos, estoy seguro de que hay muchos más que no me se. Y ya no meto en la humillación y caracterización estigmatizadora de los creyentes cristiano católicos o del clero -¿No hay abusos entre los laicos? El mismo porcentaje o mas- Es una ofensiva multivectorial que solo se produce en occidente y sale del mundo anglo y de sus cipayos en el continente.



Gente gilipollas que opina hay en todos los sitios. Tu te deberías preocupar el día que los matrimonios católicos se tengan que celebrar en la clandestinidad y los curas acaben en campos de concentración. O mejor un poco antes, el día que veas que esa legislación es posible porque más de medio Parlamento la ve positiva. Entonces tendrías exactamente el mismo derecho al pataleo que los maricones hasta hace bien poco.

Hazte Oir existe en vuestro bando, pero gilipollas con ganas de bronca hay en todas partes y se retroalimentan.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Jul 2022)

Digamos que el ministro tiene razón y son 40000 (que luego serán más) Ya tenemos 16.000.000 euros, + 100e por cada hijo que tenga esa familia. Y eso solo son las familias fuera del sistema, luego hay que añadir el resto, que suponen pisos de protección oficial, más seguridad social y el coste de la atención médica, más costes pagados de escolarización, costes de asociaciones para que los ayuden a busqueda de empleo para que sea más rápido, creación de líneas telefónicas solo para refugiados, etc etc

*El Gobierno aprueba este lunes una ayuda de 400 euros para refugiado ucranianos*
El Gobierno tiene previsto aprobar en el *Consejo de Ministros* de este lunes una prestación de 400 euros para familias ucranianas que están fuera del sistema de acogida y no disponen de recursos, una ayuda que duraría seis meses y a la que se sumarán otros 100 euros por cada menor a cargo.

Según los últimos datos del *Ministerio de Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones* 134.000 ucranianos han obtenido protección temporal en *España *ante la *guerra *que libra su país contra la agresión rusa, de los que 25.000 se encuentran en el sistema de acogida.

En una entrevista con Efe, el ministro *José Luis Escrivá* estima que podrán verse beneficiadas por esta nueva ayuda alrededor de 40.000 personas (13.000 familias) desplazadas y que viven en España fuera del sistema.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En un pleno sobre economía en la capital cubana La Habana, a partir de la próxima semana, se decidió cortar la electricidad durante el día. Se programan paradas de cuatro horas cada tres días, escribe Tribuna de La Habana el 29 de julio .
> 
> 
> “La Habana prevé cortes de luz diurnos de cuatro horas (de 10 a 14 horas) una vez cada tres días”, anunció el Pleno de Economía de La Habana.




Pero qué bonito ez el zozializmo....


----------



## pgas (31 Jul 2022)

alfombrass dijo:


> *La democracia no es "acatar lo que quiere la mayoría"*, esa "mayoría" puede querer cualquier aberración, de lo que debe tratar una democracia es la de tener argumentos para que NO tome las decisiones solo una parte, para que el intercambio de ideas fluya y para que una opinión mayoritaria no sea más importante que una minoritaria y al revés, de forma que se produzca una batalla de ideas, que es donde está la clave
> 
> La razón de muchos problemas políticos es que, en general, no se saben definir los términos de una sociedad e incluso es difícil encontrar quien sabe qué es lo que se quiere exactamente. Eso ocurre porque mezclamos nuestra experiencia con las ideas....pero la "experiencia" la influye notablemente la misma, es como la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, pero así es imposible encontrar soluciones




el concepto que describes a tu manera cursi y simplona, está inventado y se llama 'deliberación democrática' (_isegoría _en lenguaje académico). El cual junto a otros conceptos isos permite idealmente llegar al _bien común, otro _concepto que según tus magras entendederas no existe.

aquí pasas por libertario cuando realmente solo tienes la audacia estúpida de confundir 'democracia' con_ 'libertad de opinar'_. Es decir en tu querida USA solo serías otro chorra más que pedorrea sobre _libertad_ con el mismo énfasis que lo hace el senil Biden


----------



## Irene Adler (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por otra parte siempre que se decide normalizar la situación de un colectivo particularmente oprimido es normal que se tienda a una cierta sobreprotección. El tiempo suele corregir esos desajustes.



Eso sería entendible y deseable, pero por desgracia no es así… es demasiado fácil caer en la inercia y pasarse de vueltas

yo he sido feminista toda mi vida y ahora mismo me asusta esa cacareada sobreprotección a las mujeres (que no es tal) y que no se va corrigiendo sino al contrario, se va acentuando en detrimento de los hombres y no en beneficio ni de las mujeres ni de la igualdad de derechos y oportunidades que era el objetivo del feminismo original…


Y dejo ya el off topic, perdón a todos
Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cobasy (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando les entreguen los de 300 km, ahora no, por supuesto.



Los yanquis se los darán cuando los rusos lleguen al Dnieper. Los yankis son una banda de incendiarios pero no unos kamikaze. Delante tienen un país con la misma capacidad de fuego nuclear que ellos o más. No es Irán, Vietnam, Granada o Afganistán donde darse un paseo arrasando con todo porque los demás estaremos callados. 
Los USA tienen dos objetivos: desgastar a Rusia todo lo que puedan pero saben que no la derrotarán. Saben que los territorios perdidos no volverán a Ucrania, eso lo dan por descontado. El segundo objetivo es somenter a la UE y si de paso, se pueden cargar el euro, mejor que mejor. 
Si para todo ello, tienen que seguir sacrificando en el altar de Wall Street, carne ucraniana, perdón, carne eslava al Dios dolar, pues se hará. Tienen todo lo que necesitan: la marioneta, tienen la publicidad y tienen carne para triturar para que continue el espectáculo.

Pero también reconozco que hay partes de esta historia que no alcanzo a comprender del todo. Como Rusia va con tanto tiento aguantando las provocaciones del envío descarado de material militar y, en especial, de mercenarios. La actitud sumisa de Europa, totalmente ciega sin ver que el enemigo no está en el este, sino en el oeste y que nos están sangrando a más no poder y, en especial la actitud, no de Alemania cuyo complejo de perdedor de la 2GM la tiene atenazada, sino de Francia, un país que nunca quiso estar, desde que De Gaulle puso en marcha la V República, bajo las órdenes de nadie.
La actitud de China merece otra reflexión.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Eso sería entendible y deseable, pero por desgracia no es así… es demasiado fácil caer en la inercia y pasarse de vueltas
> 
> yo he sido feminista toda mi vida y ahora mismo me asusta esa cacareada sobreprotección a las mujeres (que no es tal) y que no se va corrigiendo sino al contrario, se va acentuando en detrimento de los hombres y no en beneficio ni de las mujeres ni de la igualdad de derechos y oportunidades que era el objetivo del feminismo original…
> 
> ...



Yo también lo voy a dejar, último comentario. Eso sería preocupante si las chorradas que se oyen por ahí acabaran en las leyes. Eso no va a pasar. Lo que está pasando ahora es lo normal: ante legislaciones más igualitarias los carcas reaccionan y echan mierda por la boca. Las más exaltadas de las vuestras reaccionan a la reacción de los carcas con otro exabrupto y vuelta a repetir el ciclo. Mientras las tonterías no acaben en las leyes, no hay problema. En una o dos generaciones ya no discutirá nadie. Venimos de miles de años de hacer las cosas de una manera, no se cambia de un día para otro sin polémica y mucho menos cuando una de las partes está renunciando a privilegios en beneficio de la otra.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Jul 2022)

En esta palabra me suele gustar cogerme una licencia literaria.... El órdago es el querer la apuesta del contrincante. "Ahí está". "Hor dago".

Siempre lo pondré mal.


----------



## lapetus (31 Jul 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Salvo que uno de los navíos lleve un transmisor instalado por la inteligencia enemiga y no se pueda inhibir la señal totalmente.



Hoy en día hay satélites. Además encontrar una estela en una imagen es incluso algo automatizable mediante visión por computador.
Ya los tiempos en que los barcos navegaban en secreto son historia.


----------



## Honkler (31 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Digamos que el ministro tiene razón y son 40000 (que luego serán más) Ya tenemos 16.000.000 euros, + 100e por cada hijo que tenga esa familia. Y eso solo son las familias fuera del sistema, luego hay que añadir el resto, que suponen pisos de protección oficial, más seguridad social y el coste de la atención médica, más costes pagados de escolarización, costes de asociaciones para que los ayuden a busqueda de empleo para que sea más rápido, creación de líneas telefónicas solo para refugiados, etc etc
> 
> *El Gobierno aprueba este lunes una ayuda de 400 euros para refugiado ucranianos*
> El Gobierno tiene previsto aprobar en el *Consejo de Ministros* de este lunes una prestación de 400 euros para familias ucranianas que están fuera del sistema de acogida y no disponen de recursos, una ayuda que duraría seis meses y a la que se sumarán otros 100 euros por cada menor a cargo.
> ...



Supongo que todos saben ya que la mayoría de esos “refugiados” ya estaban en Europa de manera ilegal desde hace bastante antes del comienzo de la guerra.


----------



## maldito (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué bonito ez el zozializmo....



Se le olvida el bloqueo, ese que existe porque es una dictadura, como Arbia Saudí, Quatar, la que han dejado en herencia en Afganistán. Y por cierto, tienen parte del territorio ocupado por una base donde brillan los derechos humanos que te vende la democracia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los yanquis se los darán cuando los rusos lleguen al Dnieper. Los yankis son una banda de incendiarios pero no unos kamikaze. Delante tienen un país con la misma capacidad de fuego nuclear que ellos o más. No es Irán, Vietnam, Granada o Afganistán donde darse un paseo arrasando con todo porque los demás estaremos callados.
> Los USA tienen dos objetivos: desgastar a Rusia todo lo que puedan pero saben que no la derrotarán. Saben que los territorios perdidos no volverán a Ucrania, eso lo dan por descontado. El segundo objetivo es somenter a la UE y si de paso, se pueden cargar el euro, mejor que mejor.
> Si para todo ello, tienen que seguir sacrificando en el altar de Wall Street, carne ucraniana, perdón, carne eslava al Dios dolar, pues se hará. Tienen todo lo que necesitan: la marioneta, tienen la publicidad y tienen carne para triturar para que continue el espectáculo.
> 
> ...



"Saben que los territorios perdidos no volverán a Ucrania,"

Esto es un acto de fe o una revelación directamente de Dios o de Putin? A qué llamas tú recuperar terrenos, dónde? Piensa que en la región de Kherson no van a recuperar nada? Y si luego recuperan una parte, qué excusas pondrás?


----------



## lapetus (31 Jul 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No entiendo nada
> 
> 
> El presidente ucraniano ha ordenado la evacuación de los civiles de Donetsk.
> ...



Excusa para bombardear las ciudades a saco posteriormente.
Algo que al final tienen que hacer los dos bandos, porque si no no hay forma de sacar de allí al adversario.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Jul 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Supongo que todos saben ya que la mayoría de esos “refugiados” ya estaban en Europa de manera ilegal desde hace bastante antes del comienzo de la guerra.



La mayoría no, pero si una buena parte, es ciertamente absurdo. Se están dando ayudas a todos los Ucranianos como si todos fuesen refugiados, al igual que se está en el lado opuesto criminalizando a todos los Rusos como si todos tuviesen que ver con la guerra, incluso a Rusos que llevan media vida sin pisar Rusia.

Por ejemplo. Porque vas a regalar papeles (tampoco tiene sentido regalarselos a los refugiados, debería ser una llegada temporal con vuelta a su país cuando termine todo) a todo Ucraniano que esté en España. No hay por donde cogerlo....a regalar papeles y ayudas a personas que no huyen de la guerra, solo por ser Ucranianos. A regalar papeles para todos.

*Ucranianos que ahora pueden conseguir los papeles tras años en España: “Ha tenido que estallar una guerra”*
El dolor por la invasión rusa se entremezcla con el alivio de ver reconocidos los derechos que *miles de ucranianos en España no lograron adquirir durante años de residencia irregular*, como les ocurre a cientos de miles de personas de otras nacionalidades 

*El Gobierno regularizará a todos los ucranianos que vivían en España sin papeles antes de la invasión rusa*
El Gobierno español va más allá del pacto europeo y también incluirá a todos los ucranianos residentes en España antes del conflicto, *así como a los ciudadanos de terceros países *que viviesen de forma legal en Ucrania cuando estalló la guerra


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> me dicen que el avión de la puta pelucagrasienta que iba de gira por asia y luego taiwan ha desaparecido del radar, alguien sabe algo?
> @ZHU DE sabes algo?



PUes no, no estoy siguiendo el culebrón, eso si, la RPCh no necesita invadir TAiwan, le basta con hacerlo con Quemoy, Matsu y Pescadores, y esperar que hacen los Bastardos.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Se le olvida el bloqueo, ese que existe porque es una dictadura, como Arbia Saudí, Quatar, la que han dejado en herencia en Afganistán. Y por cierto, tienen parte del territorio ocupado por una base donde brillan los derechos humanos que te vende la democracia.



Qué bloqueo exactamente? Seguro que, después de tantos años podemos ver imágenes de los barcos amerricanos que bloquean la entrada y la salida de la isla....



O no.....?


----------



## pegaso (31 Jul 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Te ha faltado poner unos rublos en la foto, se pondrian todos a dilatar el ojete ipso facto. Algunos incluso sin los rublos. No dan para mas.



Pal ignore.


----------



## ignorante (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué bonito ez el zozializmo....











El sistema sanitario de EEUU mata: el 25% de la población no se puede permitir el tratamiento médico que necesita


Millones de estadounidenses, el 25% de la población, posponen la visita al médico porque no pueden pagar el coste astronómico de la atención sanitaria




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué bloqueo exactamente? Seguro que, después de tantos años podemos ver imágenes de los barcos amerricanos que bloquean la entrada y la salida de la isla....
> 
> 
> 
> O no.....?



Es mucho mas sibilino, si un barco recala en Cuba, no puede hacerlo en los siguientes 18 meses en USA, ¿consecuencia? no ha naviera dispuesta a recalar en Cuba, por no hablar del embargo a la tecnologia de doble uso, vamos, de toda tecnologia. Hay un empresario español encarcelado en USA por vulnerar dicho embargo, que yo conozca, aunque tu con 10 años ¿como lo vas a saber?


----------



## danilovix (31 Jul 2022)

Esto se anima


----------



## Xan Solo (31 Jul 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Oligarca Vadatursky liquidado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesantisimo "detalle".
Creo que representa un mensaje claro. ¿Lo oirán?


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

Parece que el 24 de agosto de va a habé un lío del copón


----------



## dabuti (31 Jul 2022)

Alguien anglo que odia a Graham Phillips pero pide libertad de expresión para él.

Parece mentira que en UK estén así y este del Daily Mail sea el único.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

*Donbass. Ucrania. Z. Operativo de la cinta de acontecimientos militares 30.07.2022*
*





Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Голос Севастополя - Война онлайн в Новороссии (ДНР и ЛНР). Читайте свежие новости АТО за сегодня (антинародной террористической операции) в зоне военного конфликта на Донбассе и Юго-Востоке Украины.




translated.turbopages.org




La Voz de Sebastopol, *buen sitio para seguir en tiempo real las cosas. Maldita.es se la sopla.


La guerra en ucrania. Información sobre el funcionamiento de los frentes de la ДНР y ЛНР, militares cierre de las fuerzas Armadas Новороссии, noticias de la ato, fotos y videos de los militares de los periodistas de los puntos calientes de la región de donbass, las entrevistas con los líderes de Новороссии.

- La cinta de acontecimientos militares en Новороссии por 29.07.2022

Guerra en Ucrania. Información sobre el trabajo de los frentes de DR y LN, las fuerzas armadas centrales militares se Mueven, noticias de la ATO, fotos y videos de periodistas militares de los puntos calientes de Donbass, entrevistas con los líderes de Movimiento.

- Cinta de eventos militares en Rusia de 29.07.2022.
18: 30 las Autoridades de Macedonia del Norte decidieron transferir tanques T-72 a Ucrania
Esto es informado por los medios de comunicación ucranianos.

No se informan datos sobre la cantidad correcta de vehículos blindados, que desde Skopje están listos para ser transferidos a las calles de Kiev. Sin embargo, se sabe que el país balcánico recibió estos tanques en 2001, junto con Ucrania. Esta información confirman fuentes en ucraniano МИДЕ. Una vez completada la operación de tanques, se planea liberar al batallón del ejército de Macedonia del Norte.

Anteriormente, Skopje expresó la esperanza de que después de enviar equipos obsoletos a Ucrania, las fuerzas armadas de este país puedan contar con el suministro de tanques Leopard alemanes o Abrams estadounidenses.
17: 45 un civil del distrito de Petrovsk de la capital fue víctima del bombardeo de Donetsk por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania
Esto se informó en la sede de la defensa territorial de la RPD.
"VFU mató a un civil en el distrito de Petrovsky de la ciudad de Donetsk", dijo el mensaje.

Según el STCC, los habitantes de Kiev comenzaron a bombardear esta parte de la ciudad alrededor de las 7: 30 de la mañana y no se detienen hasta ahora. Hasta el momento, se han lanzado alrededor de medio centenar de municiones.
17: 05 las tropas ucranianas dispararon 10 misiles contra el "Grad" de Kiev y la ciudad protegida de Kuibyshev, Donetsk

Esto fue informado por la oficina de representación del DPR en la SCCC.

"En 16: 00 desde la localidad de novomikhailovka, Donetsk (los distritos de Kirov y Kuibyshev) fue bombardeado: se lanzaron misiles 10 MLRS BM - 21 Grad", dijo El mensaje.

16: 20 NM LC introdujo en la batalla de la ciudad de soledar un pelotón de tanques polacos T-72

La división 2 del cuerpo de ejército de LN capturó y puso en la batalla de la ciudad de Sunny Tank un pelotón de tanques polacos T-72, abandonados por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania durante la retirada de saber Donde SE y lisicansk,informa el Servicio de Prensa de la policía popular NR.
"Cuatro tanques capturados están en buen estado y ahora están luchando contra los fascistas ucranianos. Otra máquina está siendo reparada y pronto se unirá a la zona de combate. Vamos a perseguir al enemigo hasta que el comando nos diga que nos detengamos", dijo el Servicio de Prensa.

15: 30 terroristas Ucranianos bombardearon el pueblo de Aksenovka del distrito central de la ciudad de Gorlovka
Esto fue informado por el jefe de Gorlovka Ivan prikhodko.
"Como resultado de un impacto directo de un proyectil Ucraniano en el patio de un edificio de apartamentos en la calle Avdeevskaya, el automóvil, el garaje, gostroyka, el acristalamiento y el techo de pizarra fueron dañados. En la casa en Ka-Venderan, 3, la cerca, el Revestimiento de la casa, el vidrio y el techo están dañados.
Los daños de diversos grados también recibieron casas en la dirección: calle angarskaya, 5, calle Venderana, 7, calle Venderana, 24.
Antes, sin víctimas", explicó.
14: 55 las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron más de 140 batallones nacionalistas ucranianos de élite en el área de krasnoarmeisk
Así lo anunció hoy el portavoz del Ministerio de DEFENSA ruso, Igor konashenkov.
"Una estación militar de gran Altitud en la estación krasnoarmeisk de la República popular de Donetsk fue derrotada, equipada con un batallón de asalto de élite de la 1ª brigada separada del presidente de Ucrania. Más de 140 nacionalistas fueron destruidos en el lugar", dijo, precisando que unos 250 activistas resultaron heridos y el equipo militar fue desactivado.

Además, las fuerzas del ejército ruso tomaron por sorpresa el punto de despliegue temporal de la división MLRS 110 de la brigada mecanizada VFU en el área de Yasnobrodovka (distrito de Yasinovyy-aprox. Ed.). Destruido hasta el 30% del equipo de combate enemigo y el depósito de misiles para los vehículos de combate "Grad".

En el área de Artemovsk, se encontró un punto de despliegue temporal de la brigada mecanizada 14 de la VFU. Las pérdidas del compuesto alcanzaron a las personas 50 y alrededor de ocho armas.
"Por la noche, ocho puestos de control, incluida la brigada de asalto anfibio 80 en el área de Seversk, la brigada mecanizada 72 en el área de Artemovsk", agregó konashenkov. "Se destruyeron tres almacenes de armas de artillería y municiones de la brigada mecanizada 72 en el área de Artemovsk y la brigada mecanizada 24 ° en el área del Sistema".

14: 20 hombres armados dispararon contra la aldea de Golmovsky, mujer herida

Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas infligieron un ataque masivo de fuego desde el MLRS BM-21 "Grad" en la localidad de gorlovsky Golmovsky, debido a lo cual hubo incendios en las direcciones: cama de hospital, 25, ST.Suburbano, 19. Esto fue informado por el jefe de Gorlovka Ivan prikhodko.
"En una cama de hospital, 25 resultó herido un residente de la aldea. Una ambulancia se trasladó al lugar", dijo.
13: 35 las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania se liberaron hoy de la mina PFM-1 "Pétalo" en el distrito De chervonogvardeysky de makeevka.
Esto fue informado por la oficina de representación del DPR en la SCCC.

Se aclara que en 10:02, los militantes de Kiev desde posiciones en orlovka desde el MLRS BM-27 "Huracán" dispararon un misil 9m27k3 cargado con minas Pétalo hacia makeevka.

Según el estado mayor de defensa, el día anterior, el enemigo también atacó el área de Chervonogvardeysky, dispersando minas PFM-1. Según los datos de hoy, se encontraron" Pétalos " en las calles de la cama del hospital, Pugacheva, chernyakhovsky, zarechnoy y Yermoshenko.
12: 55 en NM LC informó sobre las pérdidas de las fuerzas de seguridad de Kiev en las últimas 24 horas

Las pérdidas en términos mutuamente acordados DEL pasado sí ascendieron a personal militar de 65. Esto fue anunciado por el portavoz de la policía popular de la LC Ivan Filiponenko.

"En las últimas 24 horas, durante las acciones ofensivas activas de las unidades de la milicia popular de la LC, el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo militar. "Se destruyeron hasta 65 personas de personal, unidades 3 de vehículos blindados, unidades 2 de artillería, unidades 4 de vehículos automotores", dijo el informe.

12: 20 Misiles Iskander sorprendidos por la cuestión del despliegue del Kraken natsbat en la región de Kharkov
Según el Ministerio de DEFENSA de la Federación rusa, los rebeldes ucranianos se escondían en los hangares de la planta de masocombinación local. Más de 30 nazis y unidades 10 de equipo militar fueron destruidos.
11: 35 Muere electricista de la brigada Chastinsky RES

Un electricista recibió artefactos explosivos mortales mientras realizaba trabajos de instalación cerca de la aldea de varvarovka, distrito de kremen. Así lo ha confirmado a Europa Press el Servicio de emergencias 112 de CASTILLA-la mancha.
"El 29 de julio, un electricista de la Brigada del casino res, un hombre nacido en 1990, recibió un disparo en la zona del poblado de Bárbara mientras realizaba trabajos de instalación de una línea eléctrica aérea de 110 KV, MW, no compatible con la vida", dijo.

10: 55 las fuerzas aliadas repelieron los tres puntos de fuego en condiciones mutuamente acordadas

La milicia popular de la RPD, con el apoyo de las fuerzas armadas RUSAS durante un día, suprimió tres puntos fuertes de las formaciones ucranianas en los suburbios de Donetsk y destruyó dos obuses de 155 mm de fabricación occidental. Así lo ha anunciado hoy el subdelegado del gobierno, Eduardo Basurín.

"Las acciones conjuntas de los militares de la República popular de Donetsk, el DPR y las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa destruyeron las siguientes armhttps://odysee.com/@%D0%95%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0:8/odessa:7as y equipos militares del enemigo: un tanque, dos obuses M777, un vehículo, dos vehículos todo terreno y hasta veinte personas de personal. Se suprimieron tres puntos de disparo del enemigo en las áreas de los asentamientos de mariinka y Sandki", dijo el subjefe del Ministerio del interior.
10: 15 ¡Nuestras tropas continúan la ofensiva en varios frentes!
A partir del 30 de julio de 2022, en el territorio de la República popular de Donetsk, un grupo de tropas de la RPD y la LC con el apoyo de fuego de las fuerzas armadas rusas liberó 262 asentamientos, incluidos oktyabrskoye, Yalynskoye, Georgievka y Maly kermenchik.

09: 35 en el DPR, los verdugos ucranianos mataron a ocho civiles

Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en el último día 70 veces dispararon contra los asentamientos de la RPD.

Así lo informó hoy la oficina de representación del DPR en la CCSS.
"Donetsk, makeevka, Gorlovka estaban bajo el fuego enemigo, así como los asentamientos en sus afueras y suburbios: mineral, Novobakhmutovka, Novoselovka, novolugansk, Kholmovsky, Dolomitovoe, Panteleimonovka y shirokaya STRI. El enemigo utilizó MLRS "Grad", artillería de cañón, tanques, Morteros: en total, lanzó unidades 632 de varias municiones.
Los bombardeos dejaron ocho muertos y 14 civiles heridos. Entre las víctimas hay un adolescente nacido en 2007. Se dañaron 55 edificios de viviendas y 7 proyectos de infraestructura", dice el informe.

09: 00 las tropas Ucranianas dispararon 18 proyectiles por la mañana en el distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk






XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

cojonudo el ignore de abajo, pasale al salón de palmeros mancos

edición:


a ver si la bilis cerebral de alguno supera esto. seguro que si. Lo mejor de todo es que viviréis tiempos intersantes

y lo peor es que hacéis piña con la ralea de la historia para que os vuelva corregida y aumnentada. Desde la dirigencia a la plebe abducida y palmera de su paso al estercolero con culo en pompa.


----------



## pegaso (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> El que en la primera respuesta y sin conocerme me insulta me respira muy poco respeto. Que en Burbuja sea normal a mí no me dice nada.
> 
> Aquí se actúa como los hooligans descerebrados, el mayor canalla de tus camaradas es mejor que el más equilibrado de los contrarios. Al primero hay que reirle las gracias y al otro machacarlo con descalificaciones e insultos, actuando en manada para que abandone.
> 
> Normalmente la gente actúa de forma no muy diferente en la vida real que en estos foros. Eso da una idea de la gente que habita este pozo de bilis y gargajos en que se ha convertido este foro. Da asco pero yo no abandono, todavía se pueden encontrar noticias y debates interesantes. Y alguna, pocas, personas con las que se puede debatir.



Ignorado por cansico.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es mucho mas sibilino, si un barco recala en Cuba, no puede hacerlo en los siguientes 18 meses en USA, ¿consecuencia? no ha naviera dispuesta a recalar en Cuba, por no hablar del embargo a la tecnologia de doble uso, vamos, de toda tecnologia. Hay un empresario español encarcelado en USA por vulnerar dicho embargo, que yo conozca, aunque tu con 10 años ¿como lo vas a saber?



Sibilino dice....

Entonces, porqué hay tantos cubanos que viven de las remesas y de lo que mandan la gente que vive en USA? Ah, que eso no lo sabes o no te importa...ok


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> El sistema sanitario de EEUU mata: el 25% de la población no se puede permitir el tratamiento médico que necesita
> 
> 
> Millones de estadounidenses, el 25% de la población, posponen la visita al médico porque no pueden pagar el coste astronómico de la atención sanitaria
> ...



Tu sabes lo que son los seguros médicos?


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sibilino dice....
> 
> Entonces, porqué hay tantos cubanos que viven de las remesas y de lo que mandan la gente que vive en USA? Ah, que eso no lo sabes o no te importa...ok



Es evidente que Cuba está sometida al mismo tipo de sanciones económicas a las que se ha sometido a Rusia con la declarada intención (Borrell y Layen dixit) de arruinarlos, tanto en el caso cubano como en el ruso. Para éso se ponen y por eso se llaman "sanciones" y no palomitas. Con Cuba o Venezuela funcionó. Con Rusia no.

Para que lo entiendas y resumiendo: Al Capone te pone dos matones en la puerta del bar para que no entre nadie porque no le compras a él la cerveza y el güisqui. Viva la libertad y el libre mercao ....   

Es absurdo negarlo.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu sabes lo que son los seguros médicos?



Si, esas cosas que firmas con una empresa privada y cuando pillas el cáncer te dicen que eso no entra, que tu póliza es una mierda y eso no cubre. Que te corras la última juerga y te pegues un tiro para abreviar ....


----------



## Adriano II (31 Jul 2022)

Joder que oportunidad lo que otros leerán en los libros (o lo que les sustituya entonces) de historia nosotros podemos vivirlo en vivo y en directo

La decadencia y caida de Occidente :


----------



## pgas (31 Jul 2022)

*El régimen de Kiev contempla la evacuación obligatoria de los residentes del Donbass - Voz de Sebastopol*






El régimen de Kyiv planea realizar una evacuación obligatoria de la población del territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk bajo su control.
Así lo informa RIA Novosti, en referencia a la declaración de la viceprimera ministra del gobierno ucraniano, Irina Vereshchuk. Según ella, se planea sacar a 220 mil personas del territorio de la RPD hacia el oeste antes del invierno.
Al mismo tiempo, Kyiv motiva sus acciones únicamente por la preocupación por la población de Donbass. Esto es exactamente lo que dijo Vereshchuk, hablando al aire del teletón de toda Ucrania.


> “No hay absolutamente ningún suministro de gas en la región de Donetsk. No hay una fuente de alimentación adecuada. En una palabra, no habrá calor en la región de Donetsk en invierno. Decidimos crear una sede de este tipo y evacuar a los residentes de la región de Donetsk a regiones más seguras. El artículo 33 del Código de Defensa Civil de la Población habla de esta forma de evacuación como obligatoria. Creo que esta es la responsabilidad de cada miembro adulto de la familia. Hay 52.000 niños en la región de Donetsk, deben ser evacuados, no deben estar expuestos a peligro mortal en el invierno sin calefacción, luz, sin posibilidad de calefacción. Como mínimo, estamos hablando de 200-220 mil de nuestros ciudadanos”, dijo el Viceprimer Ministro.



Al mismo tiempo, hizo una extraña explicación sobre el hecho de que la evacuación obligatoria aún no sería forzada. Vereshchuk señaló que en caso de negarse a evacuar, los residentes deberán firmar el formulario correspondiente.
Tal preocupación demostrativa por los civiles de Donbass por parte del régimen de Kyiv parece muy extraña. Especialmente en el contexto del hecho de que las tropas ucranianas generalmente los usan como escudo humano, o incluso simplemente los matan por diversión. “Cuidar” de los niños parece especialmente cínico.

fuente

+++



Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesantisimo "detalle".
> Creo que representa un mensaje claro. ¿Lo oirán?



muerte accidental, fuego hamijo de S-300, circule ..




Adriano II dijo:


> Joder que oportunidad lo que otros leerán en los libros (o lo que les sustituya entonces) de historia nosotros podemos vivirlo en vivo y en directo
> 
> La decadencia y caida de Occidente :




obedecen las leyes tribales de Kelden, respetuosas con la mayoría


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sibilino dice....
> 
> Entonces, porqué hay tantos cubanos que viven de las remesas y de lo que mandan la gente que vive en USA? Ah, que eso no lo sabes o no te importa...ok



Discusion escopeta repetidora, no puedes refutar mi argumento, asi que te sacas otro sin relación directa con él. Las remesas llegan si los Bastardos quieren , unos presidentes las prohiben y otros no, dependiendo de la presión del lobby cubano en USA. La familia tira por encima de la política.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kron II (31 Jul 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141549
> 
> 
> Esto se anima



No sé si es lo que está haciendo China, pero comento lo que yo haría y porqué. Cualquier ejercito necesita estar en conflicto continuo para distinguir sus habilidades en un campo de batalla de los demás. Los entrenamientos son necesarios, pero no suficientes, sobre todo a nivel psicológico. No es igual, como decían los soldados argentinos y británicos durante la Guerra de las Malvinas, entrenar con fuego real que escuchar el chasquido de los huesos rotos cuando una bala atraviesa el cuerpo, con las consiguientes sensaciones que provoca está situación extrema.

Por ello, si fuera China, y no lo ha hecho ya, llevaría parte de mis fuerzas especiales al campo de batalla ucraniano, con apariencia de soldado Ruso, en cuanto a vestimenta, armamento y habla, aparentando ser de las regiones del sur de Rusia. Evidentemente es fundamental que hablen Ruso casi a la perfección, ya que si son capturados serían descubiertos si no pudieran expresarse en este idioma.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Ignorado por cansico.



Sois una puta secta


----------



## Stajanov (31 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No entiendo porque farlopeski pide evacuar el donbass



Tierra quemada, dan por perdido el Donbass.Van a destruir todo lo que no se puedan llevar.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Jul 2022)

Stajanov dijo:


> Tierra quemada, dan por perdido el Donbass.Van a destruir todo lo que no se puedan llevar.



Ha mencionado a la población civil, no a las tropas. Se viene ira y fuego.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Jul 2022)

Más que nada tienen pinta de retrasados


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Jul 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> No entiendo porque farlopeski pide evacuar el donbass



Lo que quiere son las mujeres y los niños. El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 Jul 2022)

Situación estimada en el sector de Avdivka.....el títere Monigotensky debe ver la cosa muy negra cuando ha ordenado la evacuación a punta de pistola de los civiles.


----------



## Octubrista (31 Jul 2022)

pgas dijo:


> ...
> Vereshchuk señaló que en caso de negarse a evacuar, los residentes deberán firmar el formulario correspondiente.
> Tal preocupación demostrativa por los civiles de Donbass por parte del régimen de Kyiv parece muy extraña...



Hacer listas, es lo que pretenden. 
Hacer listas y tener localizados e identificados a los que no se someten al dictado del actual régimen de Kiev.

Es imponerse mediante el miedo.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ha mencionado a la población civil, no a las tropas. Se viene ira y fuego.



Y vamos y nos creemos que esa es la razón, que los ucronazis van a desposeerse de lo único que ha evitado hasta el momento su destrucción total, sus escudos humanos.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

No hay ningún bloqueo....qué manía con inventarse las cosas....que no estamos en los años 60


----------



## Pirro (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo también lo voy a dejar, último comentario. Eso sería preocupante si las chorradas que se oyen por ahí acabaran en las leyes. Eso no va a pasar. Lo que está pasando ahora es lo normal: ante legislaciones más igualitarias los carcas reaccionan y echan mierda por la boca.



El problema es qué entendemos por igualitarismo. 

Yo no veo igualitarismo alguno en asumir como normal permitir y promover que menores de edad se hormonen con metralla farmacéutica y se amputen quirúrgicamente los genitales en una decisión de consecuencias irreversibles de la que muchos se arrepienten. Me parece un crimen, pero decir eso es de fachas.

Tampoco veo igualitarismo alguno en que ante el mismo hecho delictivo la pena sea distinta en función del sexo. Me parece justo lo contrario de igualitarismo, pero decir eso es de fachas.

Ni rastro de igualitarismo en convertir lo que en su día eran legítimas reivindicaciones de respeto a una forma de ser y de sentir, en el mes del orgullo, asumiendo como un todo a gente que sólo tiene en común no ser heterosexual, englobarlos bajo una bandera y hacer de un tributo a la promiscuidad una cuestión de estado. Me parece que incentivar a que la gente a que se defina con lo que folla degrada y animaliza al ser humano, pero decir también eso es de fachas.

Y al final, para no ser facha, ser progresista y tener “valores occidentales”, defendemos cualquier aberración moral cagada por alguna universidad o thinktank anglosajón siempre que escandalice a los fachas en una espiral de empobrecimiento y opresión de mayorías a la espera de que otra civilización moralmente más estructurada derribe a esta puta mierda decadente.

Pero bueno, al menos no ganó Trump.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Eso lo dice alguien que se pone un discurso de Fidelito en su firma?

Hostia...pues si que ha bajado el nivel...si....


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El problema es qué entendemos por igualitarismo.
> 
> Yo no veo igualitarismo alguno en asumir como normal permitir y promover que menores de edad se hormonen con metralla farmacéutica y se amputen quirúrgicamente los genitales en una decisión de consecuencias irreversibles de la que muchos se arrepienten. Me parece un crimen, pero decir eso es de fachas.
> 
> ...



Pero que obsesión tenéis con las cosas de mear de los demás, es realmente enfermizo.   Preocúpate de las tuyas y no me seas, no ya facha (fascista nacionalcatólico), no me seas Torquemada ....


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cualquier satélite de vigilancia medianamente bueno. Entre las estelas kilométricas que dejan los barcos y la huella térmica de los motores sobre un fondo uniforme a mucha menos temperatura (el mar), cantan como un semáforo en medio de una pradera nevada.



No es tan fácil. Estelas kilómetricas sí, en un mar en calma como un plato. Y como no hay cientos de miles de barcos navegando en cada momento. Depende también de la latitud, es más difícil cuanto más lejos del ecuador.

Las capacidades de los satélites de Hollywood se parecen a las capacidades reales, como las habilidades de los forenses de CSI a las habilidades de un forense real.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y vamos y nos creemos que esa es la razón, que los ucronazis van a desposeerse de lo único que ha evitado hasta el momento su destrucción total, sus escudos humanos.



Creo que no tiene sentido que con el nuevo armamento mucho más moderno y efectivo con el cual está logrando hacer daño se vaya a retirar y ceder la zona. Máxime cuando estando plenamente derrotado decía "hasta el último hombre recuperaremos lo que es nuestro" y se negaba a negociar si entraba el reconocimiento de territorios.

Entre septiembre y octubre hacen el referéndum y tiene que acelerar.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Estelas kilómetricas sí, en un mar en calma como un plato. Y como no hay cientos de miles de barcos navegando en cada momento. Depende también de la latitud, es más difícil cuanto más lejos del ecuador.
> 
> Las capacidades de los satélites de Hollywood se parecen a las capacidades reales, como las habilidades de los forenses de CSI a las habilidades de un forense real.



Un grupo de combate yanki canta como una luciérnaga: 20 o 30 barcos navegando agrupados a unos 35 nudos por hora y fuera de las rutas comerciales. El patrón térmico de una nave nuclear también es totalmente distinto del de un barco convencional. 

Por contra los barcos comerciales van a unos 15-20 nudos y no van en grupos.


----------



## Pirro (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que obsesión tenéis con las cosas de mear de los demás, es realmente enfermizo.   Preocúpate de las tuyas y no me seas, no ya facha (fascista nacionalcatólico), no me seas Torquemada ....



Oponerse a la mutilación genital de menores de edad = obsesión por las cosas de mear de los demás = Torquemada.

Y supongo que oponerse a la ablación, es también una “obsesión por las cosas de mear de los demás” ¿O eso sí lo criticamos porque no lo aprueba el Partido?

En cualquier caso te mereces un zanx, por sintetizar en tan pocas líneas y de manera tan clara la amoralidad y la estupidez supina de un progre random.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Oponerse a la mutilación genital de menores de edad = obsesión por las cosas de mear de los demás = Torquemada.



Exacto .... es como si yo me cabreo si tu mismo te cortas una oreja, tengas 10 ó 58 años. No te diría ni que te lo pienses, allá tu. Mientras yo no te vea, como si te la comes después ....  



> Y supongo que oponerse a la ablación, es también una “obsesión por las cosas de mear de los demás” ¿O eso sí lo criticamos porque no lo aprueba el Partido?



Exacto, me opongo ... como me opongo a que tu padre te corte la oreja porque le sale de los cojones


----------



## Expected (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que obsesión tenéis con las cosas de mear de los demás, es realmente enfermizo.   Preocúpate de las tuyas y no me seas, no ya facha (fascista nacionalcatólico), no me seas Torquemada ....



Pues mira....la misma preocupación que cuando lapidan a mujeres por adúlteras aunque el marido las pegue...o de esa costumbre tan chula que es la poligamia. Pero vamos....tu a tu progresía. Seguro que te gustaría que si tu hija se casa con un polígamo, cuando no haga lo que le diga el susodicho, y el otro quiera cambiarla por otra más sumisa o más joven, pues la acuse de adulterio y la lapiden en la plaza del pueblo. Y te encantará oír eso de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". De verdad, no hay por donde cogeros.


----------



## millie34u (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que hay muchos homosexuales que no quieren salir del armario porque no les da la gana hacerlo, pero el lobby presiona para que salgan. Y por supuesto usan la carta del victimismo para sacar tajada. Cuando favoreces mucho a un colectivo, el que sea, una parte de él se crece mucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, la retórica voxero magufa es cada día más retorcida


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues mira....la misma preocupación que cuando lapidan a mujeres por adúlteras aunque el marido las pegue...o de esa costumbre tan chula que es la poligamia. Pero vamos....tu a tu progresía. Seguro que te gustaría que si tu hija se casa con un polígamo, cuando no haga lo que le diga el susodicho, y el otro quiera cambiarla por otra más sumisa o más joven, pues la acuse de adulterio y la lapiden en la plaza del pueblo. Y te encantará oír eso de "son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas". De verdad, no hay por donde cogeros.



No tengo hijas. Tengo un hijo y le aconsejo que se folle a todas las que pueda y no se comprometa con ninguna .... 

De todas formas no se que haceis los fachas poniendo esa clase de ejemplos. A mi que coño me importa como vivan en ese pais que describes? No es que sean sus costumbres y haya que respetarlas, es que me importa una mierda. Aquí ya padecimos algo cercano a eso (sin piedras, pero con muerte y marginación sociales) durante muchos años y parece que es a eso a lo que os gustaría volver.


----------



## Expected (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No tengo hijas. Tengo un hijo y le aconsejo que se folle a todas las que pueda y no se comprometa con ninguna ....
> 
> De todas formas no se que haceis los fachas poniendo esa clase de ejemplos. A mi que coño me importa como vivan en ese pais que describes? No es que sean sus costumbres y haya que respetarlas, es que me importa una mierda. Aquí ya padecimos algo cercano a eso (sin piedras, pero con muerte y marginación sociales) durante muchos años y parece que es a eso a lo que os gustaría volver.



Vamos, que no has entendido nada. Todavía llamando facha al que se preocupa porque no nos quiten más libertades. Donde no hay mata....


----------



## millie34u (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo también lo voy a dejar, último comentario. Eso sería preocupante si las chorradas que se oyen por ahí acabaran en las leyes. Eso no va a pasar. Lo que está pasando ahora es lo normal: ante legislaciones más igualitarias los carcas reaccionan y echan mierda por la boca. Las más exaltadas de las vuestras reaccionan a la reacción de los carcas con otro exabrupto y vuelta a repetir el ciclo. Mientras las tonterías no acaben en las leyes, no hay problema. En una o dos generaciones ya no discutirá nadie. Venimos de miles de años de hacer las cosas de una manera, no se cambia de un día para otro sin polémica y mucho menos cuando una de las partes está renunciando a privilegios en beneficio de la otra.




Demasiado optimista te veo, la carcundia se perpetúa en el tiempo como los hongos en un vestuario de piscina. Solo tienes que echar un vistazo hacia estos 40 años de transacción franquista. También pensábamos que estaba superado


----------



## Plutarko (31 Jul 2022)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141549
> 
> 
> Esto se anima



Buen entrenamiento para los chinos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hoy en día hay satélites. Además encontrar una estela en una imagen es incluso algo automatizable mediante visión por computador.
> Ya los tiempos en que los barcos navegaban en secreto son historia.



Ya lo dije ayer pero lo recalco, anoche corría por ahí la foto satelital del Reagan, su grupo de combate y de unidades navales chinasa una distancia de 20 kms


----------



## millie34u (31 Jul 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Joder que oportunidad lo que otros leerán en los libros (o lo que les sustituya entonces) de historia nosotros podemos vivirlo en vivo y en directo
> 
> La decadencia y caida de Occidente :



....Aquella cita que le dijo a su peor enemigo, "Ojalá vivas tiempos interesantes"


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vamos, que no has entendido nada. Todavía llamando facha al que se preocupa porque no nos quiten más libertades. Donde no hay mata....



Pero que libertad te están quitando con los temas que estamos debatiendo?


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Habla con el gobierno cubano al respecto....

No es que no tengais "tiempo", es que asumir de una verdadera vez que el socialismo no es ni la solución además de ser un sistema horrible basado en la mierda del "colectivismo" ese que os han metido en la cabeza...no funciona...

Tener un país con unos ciudadanos que no pueden NI SIQUIERA abrir su propio negocio para ellos...eso SI QUE ES UN PUTO BLOQUEO....

Encima echando balones fuera...joder...que puta cruz tiene el mundo con el socialismo de los cojones....


----------



## Seronoser (31 Jul 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Llegarán a Kiev...
> 
> 
> La bruja no para en Taiwan, es oficial.



Otra muestra de que el Imperio está desmoronándose.
Hace 15 años, habría viajado hasta el mismo Bush,


Yomateix dijo:


> La mayoría no, pero si una buena parte, es ciertamente absurdo. Se están dando ayudas a todos los Ucranianos como si todos fuesen refugiados, al igual que se está en el lado opuesto criminalizando a todos los Rusos como si todos tuviesen que ver con la guerra, incluso a Rusos que llevan media vida sin pisar Rusia.
> 
> Por ejemplo. Porque vas a regalar papeles (tampoco tiene sentido regalarselos a los refugiados, debería ser una llegada temporal con vuelta a su país cuando termine todo) a todo Ucraniano que esté en España. No hay por donde cogerlo....a regalar papeles y ayudas a personas que no huyen de la guerra, solo por ser Ucranianos. A regalar papeles para todos.
> 
> ...



Hombre está claro por que lo hacen. Hay que seguir bajando el salario moda en españa y en europa, que está muy elevado aún.
Con ucranianos y en el futuro moldavos y demás morrallas, los españoles en puestos de mierda, lo van a tener jodido.

Mano de obra baratísima, comparada con los caros europeos


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2022)

Las empresas forestales y químicas lo pasarán mal si siguen subiendo precios del gas en Finlandia.

Yle.fi

Directores generales de varias empresas esperan cortes de electricidad durante varias horas al día. Aconsejan tener comida para 3 días al menos.

Yle.fi


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Se introdujo oficialmente un nivel de alerta terrorista amarillo en Sebastopol en relación con un ataque terrorista cerca del Cuartel General de la Flota.

*En un nivel alto ("amarillo") de peligro terrorista (junto con las medidas adoptadas cuando se establece un nivel elevado ("azul") de peligro terrorista):*

aplicación de medidas no programadas para organizar la búsqueda de personas implicadas en la preparación y la comisión de actos terroristas en los transportes aéreos, acuáticos, por carretera y ferroviarios, así como en los lugares más probables de las invasiones terroristas;

Reforzar el control sobre el cumplimiento por parte de los ciudadanos de la Federación de Rusia, incluidos los funcionarios, del procedimiento de registro y baja de ciudadanos rusos en su lugar de residencia o domicilio en el territorio de la Federación de Rusia donde se ha establecido el nivel de peligro terrorista, así como sobre el cumplimiento por parte de los extranjeros y apátridas del procedimiento de residencia temporal o permanente, estancia temporal en la Federación de Rusia, entrada en la Federación de Rusia y salida de la Federación de Rusia.

Actualización de los cálculos de las fuerzas y los medios de que disponen los organismos ejecutivos federales y los organismos ejecutivos de las entidades constitutivas de la Federación de Rusia para hacer frente a las consecuencias de los actos terroristas, así como los medios técnicos y el equipo especial para llevar a cabo las labores de rescate

Realización de una formación complementaria sobre el uso práctico de las fuerzas y los medios que deben desplegarse en caso de amenaza de actos terroristas

Examinar la preparación del personal y de las unidades de los posibles objetivos de los atentados terroristas que realizan funciones de gestión de crisis y practican sus posibles acciones para reprimir los actos terroristas y rescatar a las personas

Localizar lugares adecuados para el alojamiento temporal de personas lejos de determinadas zonas e instalaciones en caso de que se imponga un régimen legal de operación antiterrorista, e identificar fuentes de alimentos y ropa para ellos

Transferencia de las organizaciones médicas pertinentes al estado de alerta máxima;

Evaluación de la capacidad de las organizaciones médicas para prestar asistencia médica de forma urgente o de emergencia, y para organizar la evacuación médica de personas que puedan sufrir daños físicos como consecuencia de un acto terrorista;









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tooooodo es culpa de USA, ya lo sabemos...todo, los demás son hijos celestiales de la celestialidad más absoluta....
> 
> Sois un meme



bravo


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un grupo de combate yanki canta como una luciérnaga: 20 o 30 barcos navegando agrupados a unos 35 nudos por hora y fuera de las rutas comerciales. El patrón térmico de una nave nuclear también es totalmente distinto del de un barco convencional.
> 
> Por contra los barcos comerciales van a unos 15-20 nudos y no van en grupos.



Los grupos de combate van como máximo a 20 nudos, si tienen prisa, un destructor a 35 nudos no llega ni a la esquina, el consumo crece con el cubo de la velocidad. En la Guerra Fría tenían destructores, cruceros y hasta fragatas nucleares, que estos si podían ir a su máxima velocidad todo el tiempo.

Si quieren pueden mezclarse con tráfico civil, y en cuanto a agrupados una _Task Force _puede perfectamente navegar en una extensión equivalente a la provincia de Vizcaya.


----------



## Magick (31 Jul 2022)

Esta mañana en el puerto de Trieste, el Sailing Yatch A, el yate a vela más grande del mundo:




Secuestrado al millonario ruso Andrey Melnichenko por el mero hecho de ser ruso.
UE, el paraíso de la democracia y la justicia.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (31 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> En esta palabra me suele gustar cogerme una licencia literaria.... El órdago es el querer la apuesta del contrincante. "Ahí está". "Hor dago".
> 
> Siempre lo pondré mal.



Lo has puesto perfectamente


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

En cuanto al video de "Mash" con la abuela y la mina, no hay nada sorprendente aquí, no todo el mundo entiende el peligro de la mina correctamente + no todo el mundo sabe cómo es y funciona una mina "Pétalo". Esto da lugar, por un lado, a casos cómicos, que por feliz coincidencia no terminan en tragedia.

Hoy, en Donetsk, un empleado del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia se ha inmolado en una de esas minas: le ha volado el pie. Además, también hay un vídeo de demostración sobre cómo no eliminar las minas "Pétalo".

En general, además de garantizar su propia seguridad mientras los desminadores están trabajando, también puede educar a los conciudadanos que no conocen o no entienden el nivel real de amenaza de dichas minas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Videos en el enlacce_


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Un punto importante de la nueva doctrina naval. Además de la decisión ya anunciada de desarrollar las capacidades de producción para la construcción de portaaviones, se menciona específicamente la necesidad de reforzar militarmente Crimea y de fortalecer la Flota del Mar Negro. Un claro indicio de que los efectivos de la Flota del Mar Negro se repondrán en los próximos años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (31 Jul 2022)

IGLESIAS PIDE A UCRANIA QUE SE RINDA 

MUY JRANDE.









Pablo Iglesias pide dejar vendida a Ucrania con palabras de Vladimir Putin


Iglesias usando las mismas palabras que Putin para amenazar a la OTAN: “Rusia es una de las potencias nucleares más poderosas"




okdiario.com


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

El sistema robótico Uranium-6 participa en la limpieza de las calles de Donetsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

¡Una alerta antiaérea está sonando en el centro de Ucrania!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

*El discurso de Vladimir Putin en las celebraciones del Día de la Marina en San Petersburgo:*

▪ La armada, junto con el pueblo de Rusia, siempre se ha curtido en batallas y victorias;

▪ Proporcionaremos firmemente la protección, la marina es decididamente capaz de responder a todos los que decidan invadir nuestra soberanía y libertad;

▪ La actual generación de marineros y oficiales es la columna vertebral indestructible de la Patria;

▪ La patria es sagrada; su defensa es el alto deber y el sentido de la vida de cada uno de nosotros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Cómo? que lo tiene que "aprobar" el gobierno las "solicitudes"? qué estás, de cachondeo? eso defiende tu "sistema"? si me estás dando la razón!


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Las primeras imágenes de la casa del "anfitrión de Mykolaiv" -un oligarca que patrocinó al ejército ucraniano- destruida por un misil

La foto muestra el muro derribado de la casa de Oleksiy Vadaturskiy y un cráter en la calle por el impacto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (31 Jul 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Acaba de mirar por la ventana y el puente de Antonivsky no esta  , es verdad que el clapham no esta en Kerson , pero eso es irrelevante en un mundo cuantico de posibilidades infinitas . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
Y es que el mundo cuantico es muy cabron .
El Gabor le dijo al clapham que existe una realidad paralela donde la URSS y la RDA existen y Franco tiene 130 anos .
Pero que no hay " voluntad politica " de abrir un agujero de gusano hacia ese mundo porque sino la gente de este universo huiria hacia el
Ayer el clapham recibio un mensaje encryptado de Ofar , un antiguo colega de cuando el clapham militaba en la Brigada Golani .
Esta aterrorizado porque el tiempo tic tac se acaba y EE UU sigue sin dar luz verde a Israel para que ataque a Iran ...
En Jerusalem estan en panic mode
Hasta que no termine la guerra en Ucrania Israel no puede atacar Iran ( el petroleo a 300 $ NO tiene nada que ver )
En cuanto a la RPChina la contacto armenia del clapham le ha dicho que el Zar cruza los dedos y reza para que el avion de la Pelosi aterrice en Taiwan sin contratiempos . Si eso ocurre El Xi seria humillado y el Zar volveria a ser el # 1 de FORBES ...
Es un WIN WIN para Putin . Si la Pelosi visita Taiwan y no pasa nada entonces la RPChina habra perdido Taiwan para siempre .
RPCh parecera " debil " y EE UU se aprovechara para castigarla toma y toma ...
Si la Pelosi se raja y no visita Taiwan , entonces EE UU demostrara debilidad y Rusia aumentaria sus expectativas territoriales en Ucrania
De todas formas el clapham es optimista . Los chinos y los israelies se han amariconado .
Los ves por ahi con el uniforme almidonado , las cejas sacadas , depilados y oliendo a lavanda . Es vomitif und nauseabund
Rusia es el ultimo bastion del hetero sapiens . Si Rusia cae adios a la virginidad anal 
Y ahora el clapham seguira comprando antibioticos , vacunas y pastillas azules .
El Gabor le ha invitado otra vez ir al siglo XVII y si el contrabando de medicamentos tiene exito ...pues ya sabeis
Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On July 31, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Grygorivka; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue near Soledar;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 31 de julio de 2022 







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Grygorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Vesela Dolyna;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Berestove;
 El Estado Mayor de las AFU confirmó la retirada parcial del pueblo de Semigorye.;
 Fuerzas adicionales de la 72ª brigada de las AFU se desplegaron en las zonas de Kurdyumovka y Nikolaevka Vtoraya.;
 Las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia tomaron el control de la aldea de Klinove;
 El Estado Mayor de las AFU confirmó la retirada parcial del pueblo de Vershina.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

*Las tropas aliadas han llegado a las afueras del pueblo de Peski y se han atrincherado allí*

Así lo informó el viceministro de Información de la República Popular de Donetsk, Daniil Bezsonov.
Según él, los militares ucranianos han sido desalojados de sus posiciones cerca de un pozo de ventilación de minas en las afueras del sur de Avdeevka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

"Tormenta" está preparado para enfrentarse a los nazis ucranianos: el LNR anuncia un batallón de asalto recién formado









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> De lo que yo no tengo duda alguna es de tu cerebro plano, y tambien dudo de si tú te das cuenta de las tonterias que dices bufón sionazi. Cómete esto tontolaba
> 
> 
> Este es el amor que tienen tus putos nazis a su propio pais; Ukrania
> ...



Son los hijos de los rojos carcas que por aqui pululan...relativismo atroz y educacion destrozada...roidos hasta el tuetano, no saben que son, no saben quienes son...no saben siquiera SER...mucho menos personas buenas y utiles a la sociedad...que merezca la pena conocer.

Ni siquiera digo procrear...pobres criaturas...gender fluid.


----------



## chemarin (31 Jul 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Situación estimada en el sector de Avdivka.....el títere Monigotensky debe ver la cosa muy negra cuando ha ordenado la evacuación a punta de pistola de los civiles.



No entiendo la medida de Zelensky, precisamente los civiles son su mejor baza para frenar los ataques rusos. No lo entiendo, de veras, alguna mentira esconde esto, quizás es el paso previo a la retirada de los militares. Veremos.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Me va a decir un voxero rebotado lo que es una tontería? Acabáramos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si de verdad estan preparados y dispuestos...si, lo han echo BIEN.


----------



## kerevienteya (31 Jul 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania al 31 de julio de 2022.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.

▪Armas aéreas de alta precisión en el área del asentamiento de Kodema de la República Popular de Donetsk impactaron en el punto de despliegue temporal de unidades de la brigada mecanizada 72 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se destruyeron hasta 50 militares, dos obuses Msta-B y diez unidades de equipo militar.

▪En Járkov, armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron el punto de despliegue temporal de la formación nacionalista "Kraken" en el territorio de la Escuela Mecánica de Morozov. Como resultado del ataque, las pérdidas sanitarias e irrecuperables del enemigo ascendieron a 350 nacionalistas. Asimismo, se destruyeron 11 unidades de equipo militar.

La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería continúan atacando las instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.

▪Durante el día, 13 puestos de comando fueron atacados, incluida la 95ª brigada de asalto aerotransportada en el área Maiors'k de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como mano de obra y equipo militar enemigo en 227 distritos.

Como resultado de los ataques de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pot'omkyne, Bilohirka, en la región de Jersón y Bila Krynytsya, en la región de Mykolaiv (Nikolaev), fueron destruidos hasta 100 nacionalistas y 25 unidades de equipo militar.

Además, cuatro depósitos de municiones fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Murakhivka en la región de Nikolaev, Serebryanka en la República Popular de Donetsk, Zmiiv en la región de Járkov y en la ciudad de Mykolaiv (Nikolaev).

▪Como parte de una lucha de contrabatería en el área del asentamiento de Novopavlivka en la República Popular de Donetsk, se destruyó un obús M777 de fabricación estadounidense. En el área de Nikolaevka, hay un lanzador del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Uragan y un vehículo de transporte y carga 
También suprimidos: nueve pelotones de MLRS Grad, cuatro pelotones de artillería de los cañones Giatsint-B, cinco pelotones de artillería de los cañones D-30 en posiciones de tiro en las áreas de los asentamientos de Vesele, Zaitseve, Zvanivka, Rozdolivka, Niu-York, Dzerzhinsk, Orlivka y Kurajovo en la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de Ternova, Pryshyb, Semenivka, Yakovenkove y Petropavlivka en la región de Járkov, en un día.

Además, 11 proyectiles de lanzacohetes múltiples fueron interceptados en el aire sobre los asentamientos de Dovhen'ke y Synychyne en la región de Járkov, Chornobaivka en la región de Jersón, Novoivanivka, Alchevsk, en la República Popular de Lugansk, Makiivka, Mospine en la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido 261 aviones, 145 helicópteros, 1649 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 361 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 4195 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 773 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 3220 de campo cañones de artillería y morteros, y también 4619 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## chemarin (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se agradece la anécdota, pero los chinos han metido la pata hasta la ingle con esas declaraciones. Jamás debe un Estado a comprometerse a nada ante una provocación. Han pecado de tontos. Pero tontos, muy, muy tontos. Ahora solo les queda cargarse a la momia y quedar como unos salvajes y darle la excusa a Washington que buscaba, o envainársela y quedar como unos bocachanclas. Bueno, como bocachanclas ya han quedado al soltar el órdago.



Todo depende de si Pelosi va o no a Taiwán, si no va los que quedan como débiles son los EEUU, si va y los chinos no hacen algo gordo, pues son ellos. Pero estoy de acuerdo, las amenazas o el farol tiene mucho peligro, es más inteligente no revelar tus cartas hasta cuando toca, nunca antes.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Minorías étnicas, sexuales, e incluso gente acomplejada y frustrada (los progres sojitas) dictando la conducta de la mayoría. Y eso no algo precisamente muy democrático, ya que en democracia se ha de respetar y acatar lo que quiere esa mayoría.



Prefiero una meritocracia...ahora mismo con una mayoria de vagos, envidiosos, depravados, acomplejados y programados...LA MAYORIA REPRESENTA LA PEOR DE LAS TIRANIAS...el reino de la depravacion.


----------



## chemarin (31 Jul 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Menudo hijo de puta.
> 
> Es una evacuacion FORZOSA de civiles....
> Cada vez me quedo con menos argumentos para defender al ejercito regular ukro y su presidente.
> ...



Esto tiene más sentido, si se confirma que la evacuación es de civiles y militares, entonces está claro que continúan usando a los civiles como escudos, por eso a mí me suena a cosa muy rara una evacuación solo de civiles, si precisamente llevan usándolos como escudo desde hace meses. Saldremos de dudas en pocas semanas.


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania al 31 de julio de 2022.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



A mí lo de Jarkov me hace darme cuenta de que no entiendo las dimensiones de una guerra. Todos los días, desde el inicio de la invasión, les cae un puñado de misilazos y aún sigue habiendo objetivos militares ahí. Y tampoco es que sea una región gigantesca.


----------



## matias331 (31 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Acaba de mirar por la ventana y el puente de Antonivsky no esta  , es verdad que el clapham no esta en Kerson , pero eso es irrelevante en un mundo cuantico de posibilidades infinitas . Una pausa pal buchito de cafe .
> Y es que el mundo cuantico es muy cabron .
> El Gabor le dijo al clapham que existe una realidad paralela donde la URSS y la RDA existen y Franco tiene 130 anos .
> ...



sacaron comunicado que Pelosa va a visitar las colonias : Japon, Singapur, Malasia, Corea no nuclear, pero no incluye Taiwan en su comunicado, eso ya es una "media arrugada" pero pregunto: Que pasa si en el trayecto hace una escala "no programada" en Taiwan....eso cuenta? porque una cosa es anunciarse e ir, dejando claro quien manda, pero caerse así de improviso sin anunciarse, como que es una mariconada..


----------



## chemarin (31 Jul 2022)

Y luego la mayoría tenemos una imagen de Suecia de país amante de la paz. En el alto poder hay unos bichos, que ni son humanos, capaces de cualquier cosa.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

Stajanov dijo:


> Tierra quemada, dan por perdido el Donbass.Van a destruir todo lo que no se puedan llevar.



Pues si es eso lo que quieren..espero les llueva fuego del cielo...a la manera de los organillos de Stalin...IRA Y FUEGO


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Me va a decir un voxero rebotado lo que es una tontería? Acabáramos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si, pasó con los rusos y terminó la cosa como terminó…


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Hubo una explosión en Odessa. La alarma antiaérea no se declaró hasta después de la "llegada".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas rusas están atacando las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Avdiivka.

Se ha iniciado un incendio en las zonas de llegada, con una columna de humo visible desde Yasynuvata.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (31 Jul 2022)

matias331 dijo:


> sacaron comunicado que Pelosa va a visitar las colonias : Japon, Singapur, Malasia, Corea no nuclear, pero no incluye Taiwan en su comunicado, eso ya es una "media arrugada" pero pregunto: Que pasa si en el trayecto hace una escala "no programada" en Taiwan....eso cuenta? porque una cosa es anunciarse e ir, dejando claro quien manda, pero caerse así de improviso sin anunciarse, como que es una mariconada..



DEPENDE ...
Si la escala " no programada " se hace en un avion oficial del gobierno de los EE UU entonces , es una visita de Estado . 
Una visita de Estado a Taiwan es un reconocimiento " tacito " de que EE UU considera a Taiwan un estado soberano pues todas las visitas de Estado deben contar con la autorizacion del pais anfitrion de la visita .
Si la RPCh no ha autorizado la visita de Estado a Taiwan , entonces hacerlo sin su atorizacion es una violacion de la soberania china 
En cambio , si la Pelosi visita Taiwan en un avion comercial y usa su pasaporte corriente para entrar al pais ( y se abstiene de reunirse con representantes electos de Taiwan ) la visita no seria una visita de Estado . 
Seria una violacion de la Ley de Inmigracion china pero no un reconocimiento " tacito " de que Taiwan es soberano 
Durante una visita del Dalai Lama a Washington DC en 2010 EE UU recibio presiones por parte de la RPCh para que no recibiera en la Casa Blanca al lider espiritual tibetano . Obama lo invito . 
El Dalai Lama entro por " la puerta de atras " y no fue recibido en el Despacho Oval . 
A todos los efectos fue una visita " privada "


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Objetivos enemigos en Kharkiv y la región golpeados

Tampoco rugieron las alarmas antiaéreas en la ciudad









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Si claro, esos taxistas, etc, lo hacen pagando una fortuna al estado por hacer esa actividad, cuéntalo todo
Pero vamos, de esa extractivismo estatal también me quejo de España, no te preocupes por eso

Los resultados están ahí, y la gente (que puede) quiere vivir en los lugares donde sean más libres, porque esa es la naturaleza humana, no la "devoción" a un estado porque si

Y es algo que no va a cambiar, siempre tendréis excusas para no afrontar que no funciona, que vivis en una irrealidad, que es la de pensar que la gente, porque si y por narices, va a actuar como os gustaría...
Y esa es la principal razón como para temeros, pero no por miedo a vuestra fuerza, sino por el miedo a que los resultados son conocidos

De todas formas y aun aceptando que el bloqueo existiese...no sería más responsable, por parte de un estado, renunciar a sus ideas con tal de que el pueblo coma y viva mejor? no contestes, ya veo que no....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

Pues si, parece ser que al final ganaron los chinos…el gordito ya puede retirar las tropas que había movido…








Pelosi to Lead Congressional Delegation to Indo-Pacific Region


Washington, D.C. – Speaker Nancy Pelosi is leading a Congressional delegation to the Indo-Pacific region, including visits to Singapore, Malaysia, South Korea and Japan. The trip will focus on mutual security, economic partnership and democratic governance in the Indo-Pacific region. “Today, our...




www.speaker.gov


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Momento del ataque de hoy al cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro

Cuartel general atacado por UAV ucranianos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On July 31, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 72nd Mechanized Brigade near Kodema with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 95th Airborne Assault Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 31 de julio de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 72ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Kodema;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Maiorsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Potemkino;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU en la ciudad de Nikolaev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de la ciudad de Zaitsevo;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 drones ucranianos cerca de Ternovaya, Prishib, Semenovka, Yakovenkovo y Petropavlovka en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 11 cohetes cerca de Dolgen'koye y Sinichenko en la región de Kharkov, Chernobayevka en la región de Kherson, Novoivanovka, Alchevsk en la LPR, Makeevka y Mospino en la DPR.


----------



## quinciri (31 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues si, parece ser que al final ganaron los chinos…el gordito ya puede retirar las tropas que había movido…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pero sin llorar, no llores por eso, que no pasa nada


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

*La munición Gepard de 35 mm suministrada por Noruega es inútil en Ucrania*

Alemania no disponía de munición de 35 mm para su sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard y tuvo que buscarla en el extranjero. Noruega dijo que podía producirlas y Ucrania recibió munición de fabricación noruega para utilizarla en el sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard de Alemania.

Ahora resulta que la munición noruega ya suministrada a Ucrania no es reconocida por el sistema de armas y no puede ser disparada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Irene Adler (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La munición Gepard de 35 mm suministrada por Noruega es inútil en Ucrania*
> 
> Alemania no disponía de munición de 35 mm para su sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard y tuvo que buscarla en el extranjero. Noruega dijo que podía producirlas y Ucrania recibió munición de fabricación noruega para utilizarla en el sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard de Alemania.
> 
> ...



En serio…estas cosas tienen que ser adrede…

Eso o las estrategias se las hacen los mismos que a Ferrari…gensanta :facepalm


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> En serio…estas cosas tienen que ser adrede…
> 
> Eso o las estrategias se las hacen los mismos que a Ferrari…gensanta :facepalm
> 
> ...



No sabes bien las chapuzas que existen en los ejércitos…cuando uno hacía la mili aprendía que la realidad de los ejércitos era muy dura…y no solo en el español. Dejo una de las chapuzas clásicas…








La chapuza de los 25.000 fusiles CETME ofrecidos por España a la OTAN


España barajó entregar a la OTAN unos 25.000 fusiles CETME L para armar a los rebeldes kurdos que luchan contra el ISIS en el norte de Irak. La propuesta ha provocado incredulidad entre los militares, que consideran que se trata de un arma ineficaz y de construcción defectuosa.




www.elconfidencialdigital.com





Los alemanes robaban las armas a los rusos muertos…


----------



## Irene Adler (31 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No sabes bien las chapuzas que existen en los ejércitos…cuando uno hacía la mili aprendía que la realidad de los ejércitos era muy dura…y no solo en el español. Dejo una de las chapuzas clásicas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He flipado con la descripción de los fallos del cetme… las pistolas de agua de mis hijos parecen más fiables 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> O puede ser simplemente para conseguir material humano. Desde 2014 ha habido una perdida de población continua, agravada desde febrero que empezó la guerra. Sabe que esa región la pierde seguro, es una forma de tener mantener algunos recursos humanos.




O para evitar videos con babuskas bendiciendo a los soldados rusos al entrar en su pueblo,

La prioridad para Farlopensky es la guerra de imagen.


----------



## keylargof (31 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...



Si metes más travelos Almodovar podría estar interesado en el guión


----------



## keylargof (31 Jul 2022)

Feliz día de la Marina Ruski!


----------



## Sony Crockett (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> He flipado con la descripción de los fallos del cetme… las pistolas de agua de mis hijos parecen más fiables
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Yo hice la mili en los ochenta, estuve en una patrulla de tiro, tuve la gran oportunidad de hartarme a tirar con el CETME C, este modelo prácticamente no fallaba nunca, tire sin exagerar del orden de 2500 cartuchos y joder era un arma muy poderosa, yo he visto caer árboles de 30-40 cm de tronco detrás de las siluetas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2022)

mucho ojo a este artículo de mayo de 2014 en relación a la visita de Sánchez a la antigua Yugoslavia cuya desintegración es la ruta prevista para España. 

çUcrania: El espectro de Yugoslavia






Sánchez visita Yugoslavia el país que ayudó a destruir. Busca normalizar esa ruta balcánica para España que le exigen sus socios de gobierno


Bosnia es un país de sobra conocido por Sánchez quien tuvo ocasión de ver de primera mano el conflicto en calidad de asistente del entonces alto representantes de la ONU en Bosnia-Herzegovina, Carlos Westendorp, entre los años 1997 y 1999. De hecho ha dicho sentirse «unido personal y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2022)

__





UCRANIA: EL ESPECTRO DE YUGOSLAVIA | Fundacionsistema






fundacionsistema.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2022)

Torra quiere la «vía eslovena» para la independencia, que incluyó una breve guerra contra Yugoslavia


"La vía a seguir es la eslovena, la de la libertad", ha añadido Torra en alusión a la independencia de Eslovenia respecto a Yugoslavia en 1991, que incluyó un breve conflicto bélico




www.larazon.es


----------



## Irene Adler (31 Jul 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Yo hice la mili en los ochenta, estuve en una patrulla de tiro, tuve la gran oportunidad de hartarme a tirar con el CETME C, este modelo prácticamente no fallaba nunca, tire sin exagerar del orden de 2500 cartuchos y joder era un arma muy poderosa, yo he visto caer árboles de 30-40 cm de tronco detrás de las siluetas.



Del que rajan es del CETME L, que la gente pasaba de usarlo y se volvía al antiguo… yo no he hecho la mili, pero recuerdo a los hermanos mayores de mis amigas volver de la mili flipaos con el cetme 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Eslacaña (31 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Saben que los territorios perdidos no volverán a Ucrania,"
> 
> Esto es un acto de fe o una revelación directamente de Dios o de Putin? A qué llamas tú recuperar terrenos, dónde? Piensa que en la región de Kherson no van a recuperar nada? Y si luego recuperan una parte, qué excusas pondrás?



No, es el sentido común. Algo que en Europa parece haber olvidado ya hace tiempo. Antes incluso de la guerra.
Y es tan fácil de entender como que esos territorios son de mayoría prorrusa. Ni más ni menos. Y del Donbass ya ni hablamos los ucranianos no los vuelven a pisar en su vida. Bueno sí, los ex-ucranianos si lo pisarán.
Kherson? Veremos...


----------



## dedalo00 (31 Jul 2022)

Algo está pasando por acá...


----------



## Charidemo (31 Jul 2022)

Pedro Sánchez es GAFE. Un gafe no es quien tiene mala suerte, un gafe es aquel que trae desgracia a los de alrededor pero él sale indemne.


----------



## Kron II (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La munición Gepard de 35 mm suministrada por Noruega es inútil en Ucrania*
> 
> Alemania no disponía de munición de 35 mm para su sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard y tuvo que buscarla en el extranjero. Noruega dijo que podía producirlas y Ucrania recibió munición de fabricación noruega para utilizarla en el sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsada Gepard de Alemania.
> 
> ...



El diseño de este sistema antiaéreo data de finales de los años 70. En la propia Alemania se sustituyó por el sistema Mantis.

Está en la misma línea que los sistemas antiaéreos ZSU-23-4 soviéticos o el M163-A1 americano, pero muy por detrás de los actuales Panshir rusos, por ejemplo. No había hecho mucho caso a la noticia porque me parecía una broma y que no se habían transferido, pero vamos, estos sistemas, como los anteriormente mencionados son pasto de los Mi-28, Ka-52 o SU-25 armados con misiles antitanque modernos. Los sistemas de capa media móviles modernos mezclan misiles y cañones autopropulsados.


----------



## Epicii (31 Jul 2022)

Viendo los resultados de las sanciones contra Rusia, Xi Jimping ya comenzó la invasión nadando hacia Taiwán


----------



## Clavisto (31 Jul 2022)

Las cifras eran tan enormes que tus ojos de niño no podían sino maravillarse al ver tantos ceros a la derecha. Algunas magnitudes de espacio y tiempo entre diferentes cuerpos eran tales que el autor se las había ahorrado con una frase divertida del tipo "tu cuaderno no tendría suficientes páginas para escribir tantos ceros" Las impactantes fotografías de los planetas de nuestro Sistema Solar te dejaban boquiabierto, especialmente las del grandioso Júpiter y Saturno con su anillo. Tirado sobre la alfombra del salón, ausente para tus hermanos pequeños y medio tontos, pasabas con cuidado las brillantes hojas de ese libro tan grande y pesado, de tapas duras y con la imagen de la hermosa Tierra, tu redondo planeta, vista desde el espacio como portada. Entonces tu madre voceaba desde la cocina por la cena hecha y tú y tus hermanos teníais que dejar lo que estuvierais haciendo para atravesar el largísimo pasillo donde, para desesperación de vuestra madre, jugabais al fútbol en los días de lluvia. Luego un ratito más en el salón, la todavía joven madre durmiendo en sus brazos antes de meterlo en la cuna al último en llegar a la muy numerosa familia, hasta que padre volvía de trabajar y besándonos a todos nos mandaba a la cama. Y ya en las literas de la habitación donde dormíamos los tres mayores oíamos la voz de nuestra madre:

- ¿Habéis rezado ya?
- No

Y en voz alta rezábamos el Padrenuestro de aquella manera.

- A dormir, hijos míos. Apagad la luz y no deis guerra.

Ese era el lugar de la religión en nuestra familia allá por los años ochenta. Rezar el Padrenuestro antes de dormir. Y una vez acabados los sofocos de las risas contenidas y de la lucha por más espacio en la cama compartida que en muchas ocasiones acababa con la visita de nuestro benévolo padre para llamarnos al orden, cerrabas los ojos y dormías pensando en lo grande que era Júpiter, la belleza del anillo de Saturno y la inmensa cantidad de ceros a la derecha que había en el Universo. La sorpresa ante los ceros a la izquierda vendría mucho más tarde. Y sería muy diferente.


Alguien está haciendo fotografías con un gran telescopio. Creo que su nombre es James Webb, según he leído en un foro. La última es de una estrella, o constelación de estrellas, no recuerdo, de hace treinta y cinco mil millones de años luz. Entre trol y trol había una especie de discusión entre los diferentes opinadores acerca de la diferencia entre espacio y tiempo, pues es cosa sabida que el Universo tiene unos quince mil millones de años luz. "Entonces, ¿como se puede fotografiar a una estrella que tiene más de veinte mil millones de años luz de antigüedad?" Con ejemplos sencillos había quien explicaba con total claridad la supuesta paradoja. Con todo, no parecía ser suficiente para unos cuantos. Pero el brevísimo descanso previo al ajetreado mediodía de otro domingo en el bar arrancó de mi toda esa interesante cuestión a modo de llamada hacia aquellas cenas de hace casi cuarenta años no luz.

Una vez más, todo estaba preparado para otro Big Bang. Y una vez más salió adelante.


A eso de las tres, con el asunto controlado aunque todavía con la cocina a medio limpiar, me serví una cerveza y salí a fumar. Poco antes había recogido los toldos de la fachada con la esperanza de que corriera algo de aire en la sombra recién proyectada por el edificio. Pero el calor era infernal. El sol, nuestra estrella, está tomándoselo muy en serio este verano maldito. Aunque lo peor es que la insignificante luna sigue su ejemplo. Y eso sí que te destroza casi que por completo. Los ceros a la izquierda.

Miré el teléfono. Tenía un wasap. Lo abrí y vi que era la fotografía enviada apenas diez minutos antes por mi amiga. Estaba bañándose en la piscina hinchable de su casa con sus tres hijos pequeños. El chico, de unos ocho años, salía haciendo los cuernos con una mano mientras braceaba sacando la lengua; la chica se apuraba en alcanzar a su madre mientras la más pequeña flotaba enrollada a su cuello con una grandísima sonrisa.

"Después de todo eso es la felicidad, ¿no?" respondí. Y pasé a acabar la tarea.


Creo que hoy en día no se considera a Plutón como un planeta. Cuando yo era chico y leí aquel libro sí que lo era. Era un planeta muy pequeño; era tan pequeño y estaba tan lejos que había noches en las que, hastiado de la grandeza de Júpiter y del anillo de Saturno, te fijabas más en él; estaba muy lejos, tardaba no se cuantos cientos de años en girar alrededor del sol y apenas recibía su luz; viajaba por el espacio casi en noche perpetua pero sin duda alguna dentro de la órbita del sol, algo que nadie, ni aún hoy, se atreve a negar. Sus números también eran muy grandes; negativos, sí. Pero grandes en lo pequeño.


¿Quien sabe? Quizá Plutón pierda toda gravidez antes del colapso final del sol. Entonces seguirá su oscuro camino errante hacia otra estrella mientras de Júpiter y Saturno no quedará más que polvo estelar.


Acabé con la cocina. El bar estaba impoluto, como si nadie hubiera pasado por él.


"Ven a darte un baño, Kufisto" decía el wasap acompañado por una fotografía de su espalda desnuda


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Cuando Biden anunció que EEUU se retiraba de Afganistán, muchos nos quedamos perplejos ante esta decisión. No porque nos gustara que EEUU hubiera ocupado el país durante 2 décadas y convertido en un estercolero infernal que hizo que los talibanes fueran una opción aceptable.
> 
> Nos sorprendimos porque Afganistán había sido la mayor operación de lavado de dinero de la historia moderna, EEUU se gastó 2 BILLONES de dólares en, supuestamente, reconstruir el país y crear un estado próspero. Obviamente esa nunca fue la intención, todo ese dinero acabó, por un lado, en manos del gobierno mas corrupto del mundo, literalmente. El resto, en manos de las empresas armamentísticas que no pararon de ganar una ingente cantidad de dinero durante veinte años, una transferencia infinita de dinero público al complejo militar industrial.
> 
> ...



Que la OTAN se retiraba de Afganistán para centrarse en Ucrania era algo evidente, ya lo dijimos en su momento. 

Imaginemos por un momento que no hubiera sido así. La OTAN no ha podido en 20 años con unos talibanes armados únicamente con AK-47's y RPG's, que se movían en vespinos y motocarros. Si en este momento (sin retirada occidental de Afganistán), Rusia en respuesta a la acción de la OTAN en Ucrania manda a los talibanes MANPADS y misiles contracarro modernos, la debacle occidental sería de las que marcan época.

No quiero ni pensar en los españoles con sus "Cougar's" y sus blindados de chichinabo, frente a Iglas y Kornets abundantes en manos talibanes.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Las secuelas de las llegadas y los combates que tienen lugar en los alrededores de Artemivsk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> De todas formas y aun aceptando que el bloqueo existiese...no sería más responsable, por parte de un estado, renunciar a sus ideas con tal de que el pueblo coma y viva mejor? no contestes, ya veo que no....



Comen y viven mejor en guatemala, honduras, haití, colombia, etc....etc... o qué? Porque me parece a mi que no, eh? En Cuba no les falta un plato para comer, una escuela para estudiar, un médico para cuando están enfermos y una pensión para la vejez. Dudo que en Guatemala o Colombia pueda decir lo mismo todo el mundo, con el agravante de que ahí los pringaos curran como putos esclavos sin derecho a nada y en Cuba se tocan los cojones.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

No pensamos enchufarlo, que se joda Putin ....


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Comen y viven mejor en guatemala, honduras, haití, colombia, etc....etc... o qué? Porque me parece a mi que no, eh? En Cuba no les falta un plato para comer, una escuela para estudiar y un médico para cuando están enfermos. Dudo que en Guatemala o Colombia pueda decir lo mismo todo el mundo, con el agravante de que ahí los pringaos curran como putos esclavos sin derecho a nada y en Cuba se tocan los cojones.



Pues todo el que puede se va a USA....

Vamos, yo me voy donde tenga oportunidades de crecer, no de tocarme los huevos y solo tener para pasar el día, crees que eso es una buena vida? en serio?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> He flipado con la descripción de los fallos del cetme… las pistolas de agua de mis hijos parecen más fiables
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



En realidad el Cetmet no era tan malo como se dice, aunque nunca podrá supera a su padre el "chopo" de 7,62.
Y lo dice un sufridor que debió lidiar con la instrucción de tiro con el arma por 7 años hasta que nos dieron los HK g36
Sin embargo si analizamos bien los hechos la mayor parte de los defectos no eran debido al propio arma sino a sus accesorios y empleo táctico

1º los cargadores. Eran una P. mierda y además no se cambiaban nunca. los labios de doblaban y producían interrupciones. los infantes de marina nos procurábamos cargadores americanos, más livianos y robustos y se solucionaba el problema. En las líneas de tiro yo siempre intentaba retirar los cargadores defectuosos y dejar los menos "baqueteados" y eso reducía al mínimo los problemas de alimentación provocados por el cargador

2º La munición Santa Barbara. era tremendamente sucia y dejaba residuos que atascaban las acanaladuras de expansión de gases del sistema de retroceso de masas. Cuando transitamos hacia el G36 los alemanes nos indicaron expresamente que no usáramos munición SB y se compró la fiochi italiana. La diferencia era abismal. Con munición homologada Otan se hubieran evitado los problemas de atasco en la alimentación que eran los mas normales. En la líneas de tiro yo siempre hacia llevar disolvente (no me acuerdo ahora del nombre) que siempre me procuraba por la vía que fuera y antes de cada tanda de tiro y después, un buen chorretón a la recamaba reducía las interrupciones aunque no las evitaba del todo

3º un problema residual con el muelle del percutor. un vergüenza de como funcionan las empresas publicas. sin embargo podía ser resuelto cambiándolo por uno que estaba en el sistema de tiro del C90, una arma desechable con un muelle de mucha mejor calidad

4º Empleo en la instrucción. Aun estaba la mili de reemplazo, e incluso con el personal profesional, en los batallones de desembarco, la primera labor del día solía ser el desmontaje del arma y su limpieza con fines de instrucción. ello hacia que el arma cogiera holguras y desgaste. Hoy las armas apenas se tocan mas que para maniobras

5ª Empleo táctico. La entrada en posición se realizaba apoyando la culata en el suelo para luego extender las piernas hacia atrás apoyando todo el peso de cuerpo (y el equipo) el el fusil. Eso acabó en cuanto se transitó al G 36. Imaginen maltratar de semejante manera al G36 con las eternas jornadas de IBC y ejercicios tácticos de aquella época. Instruyendo nuevos soldados cada 7 meses.

Sin todo ello, y a pesar de una calidad de fabricación manifiestamente mejorable, el fusil hubiera sido tan bueno y fiable como cualquiera de su calibre y mejor que la mayoría. además era muy preciso. Personalmente el sistema de retroceso de masas me gusta mucho mas que el de toma de gases, y considero un error haber pasado al G36 en lugar de haber mejorado el Cetmet L y corregido las deficiencias y errores de uso

Y si alguien quiere podemos de hablar de la ameli también. Que pudo ser la mejor ametralladora ligera de la historia


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Pues todo el que puede se va a USA....*
> 
> Vamos, yo me voy donde tenga oportunidades de crecer, no de tocarme los huevos y solo tener para pasar el día, crees que eso es una buena vida? en serio?



Y de Guatemala, y de Colombia, y de Honduras, y de Haití, y de Jamaica ..... se van de todas partes del continente a USA. Pero bueno ... que si comparas a Cuba con alguien lo compares con paises de su mismo nivel en cuanto a recursos disponibles. 

Si el socialismo es un fracaso en Cuba .... qué es el capitalismo en Colombia, Guatemala o El Salvador?


----------



## pgas (31 Jul 2022)

*La política y Saakashvili ya no se cruzan*

31.07.2022| Noticias | 14.04







El abogado del expresidente de Georgia Mikheil Saakashvili Valery Gelbakhiani dijo ayer al aire del canal Imedi TV que su cliente abandona la política georgiana y el partido Movimiento Nacional Unido fundado por él. Así lo informó Sputnik.
Saakashvili, que cumple una condena por dos casos penales, fue trasladado a una clínica civil el 12 de mayo. La razón fue el deterioro de su salud y la necesidad de un tratamiento hospitalario completo. Desde la clínica y antes desde la prisión, el expresidente de Georgia hizo declaraciones políticas en más de una ocasión.
La salud del expresidente empeoró a raíz de una huelga de hambre de 50 días, que anunció inmediatamente después de su arresto el 1 de octubre de 2021, al tercer día de haber regresado a Georgia.
El motivo de la detención fueron sentencias en dos causas penales. En enero de 2018, Saakashvili fue declarado culpable de abuso de poder en el caso de indultar a los condenados por el asesinato del empleado bancario Sandro Girgvliani en 2006, y en noviembre de 2018 de extralimitarse en sus poderes oficiales y organizar daños a la salud humana en el caso de golpear en 2005 el diputado Valery Gelashvili.
En total, pasará 6 años en prisión.
Además, hay otros tres casos pendientes contra Saakashvili: la dispersión de la manifestación el 7 de noviembre de 2007, la malversación de fondos estatales mientras estuvo en el cargo de 2004 a 2013 y el cruce ilegal de fronteras el 29 de septiembre de 2021.

_nuestra corr._

****

lo normal es ser delincuente y estar en la política

ha salido buena tarde, eh alfombrass?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Jul 2022)

Pelosi


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Un depósito de municiones clausurado cuyo propietario suministraba armas a Ucrania ha explotado y se ha incendiado en Bulgaria

Así lo informó la Radio Nacional de Bulgaria. Un depósito de municiones perteneciente al empresario Emilian Gebrev en la ciudad de Karnobat se incendió por razones desconocidas.

Recordemos que a finales de abril del año pasado Sofía acusó a la parte rusa de estar implicada en el bombardeo de fábricas y almacenes militares en Bulgaria, así como en el intento de asesinato de Emilian Gebrev. Tras ello, Sofía declaró persona non grata al agregado militar ruso adjunto. El propio Gebrev admitió abiertamente que había estado suministrando armas a las Fuerzas Armadas desde 2014.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Jul 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No, es el sentido común. Algo que en Europa parece haber olvidado ya hace tiempo. Antes incluso de la guerra.
> Y es tan fácil de entender como que *esos territorios son de mayoría prorrusa. *Ni más ni menos. Y del Donbass ya ni hablamos los ucranianos no los vuelven a pisar en su vida. Bueno sí, los ex-ucranianos si lo pisarán.
> Kherson? Veremos...



Ya.









Ucranianos protestan en Kherson ocupado por Rusia con una participación 'enorme'


Cientos de manifestantes ucranianos tomaron el sábado las calles de Kherson, ocupada por Rusia, que se convirtió en la primera ciudad importante en ser tomada



101noticias.com


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Y en Guatemala o Haití o Colombia la rata que cazas en la selva .... y no protestes que aparece el escuadrón de la muerte y te desaparecen .....  

Pero bueno ... por qué creeis que los barbudos llevan 70 años en el gobierno? Por que la gente no es tonta, ven lo que hay en Guatemala, El Salvador, Colombia, Haití, etc....etc.... bajo el auspicio yanki y del FMI y dicen: "virgencita, virgencita, que me quede como estoy"  Saben que no les espera nada mejor ...


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto al video de "Mash" con la abuela y la mina, no hay nada sorprendente aquí, no todo el mundo entiende el peligro de la mina correctamente + no todo el mundo sabe cómo es y funciona una mina "Pétalo". Esto da lugar, por un lado, a casos cómicos, que por feliz coincidencia no terminan en tragedia.
> 
> Hoy, en Donetsk, un empleado del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia se ha inmolado en una de esas minas: le ha volado el pie. Además, también hay un vídeo de demostración sobre cómo no eliminar las minas "Pétalo".
> 
> ...



JUER

Los viejos han encontrado una mina, la han metido en la bolsa de la compra y se la llevaban para casa:
El reportero les dice que es una mina y que la deje en el suelo
Ha habido suerte y no ha explotado:


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Jul 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> DEPENDE ...
> Si la escala " no programada " se hace en un avion oficial del gobierno de los EE UU entonces , es una visita de Estado .
> Una visita de Estado a Taiwan es un reconocimiento " tacito " de que EE UU considera a Taiwan un estado soberano pues todas las visitas de Estado deben contar con la autorizacion del pais anfitrion de la visita .
> Si la RPCh no ha autorizado la visita de Estado a Taiwan , entonces hacerlo sin su atorizacion es una violacion de la soberania china
> ...



*Off-Topic no programado básico antiguo como la Pelosi*

10 A$="Beatles - Hello, Goodbye"
20 PRINT "Hello"
30 PRINT "Goodbye"
40 BEEP
50 PLAY A$


----------



## agarcime (31 Jul 2022)

No se si habéis puesto algo pero se está liando en Serbia y Kosovo 

()Reportes no confirmados indican que el ROSU (Unidad Regional de Apoyo Operativo) de la policía kosovar ha cerrado la frontera con Serbia.

Unconfirmed reports indicate that the ROSU (Regional Operational Support Unit) of the Kosovar police have closed the border with Serbia.

@ENTRE_GUERRAS


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

*"Terminators" participan en la Operación Especial*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




20 2022 mayo
77




Hace unos días se supo que vehículos militares de apoyo rusos aparecieron en la zona de la Operación Militar Especial tanques / fuego de apoyo "Terminator-2". Luego se conocieron algunos detalles de su despliegue y uso. Se plantean misiones de combate reales ante el equipo y sus tripulaciones, y además, se están resolviendo cuestiones tácticas.

*En la zona de contacto*

El 15 de mayo apareció un interesante video sobre recursos especializados. Fue filmado cerca de la ciudad de Severodonetsk (LPR) y mostró el paso de una columna de vehículos blindados rusos. Un par de tanques y varios vehículos de apoyo de Terminator-2 entraron en el marco a la vez. Anteriormente, nuestros BMPT no aparecían en la zona de operaciones especiales o no se notaban.

Un par de días después, apareció otro video de dominio público con el paso de un BMPT del grupo bajo el signo "V". A juzgar por la firma, se hizo unos días antes, pero no se publicó por una u otra razón. Luego hubo una espectacular foto de "Terminator" con la letra "Z", participando en la operación.

18 mayo RIA noticias, en referencia a su propia fuente, reveló algunos detalles del trabajo de la BMPT y las metas establecidas para ellos. La fuente dijo que los "Terminators-2" se unieron a los pelotones de tanques y deberían reforzarlos. Juntos, atacan y destruyen una amplia gama de objetivos enemigos: posiciones, vehículos blindados, sistemas antitanque con tripulaciones, etc.


"Terminadores" cerca de Severodonetsk. Fotograma de video de Telegram / ChDambiev
Como parte de la Operación Especial, también se están resolviendo problemas del uso de combate de BMPT. Con base en los resultados de las batallas actuales y futuras, finalmente se determinará el lugar de los Exterminadores en la estructura de los grupos blindados. Además, se completará la formación de tácticas para el uso de dicho equipo. La operación especial ya ha puesto de manifiesto la necesidad de reforzar las unidades blindadas con vehículos de apoyo de fuego, por lo que se están tomando las medidas oportunas.

Por lo tanto, ahora se sabe que los últimos BMPT también están participando en la Operación Especial. Están involucrados en al menos dos direcciones: como parte de los grupos "V" y "Z". Se puede esperar que en un futuro próximo no solo se muestren columnas sobre la marcha, sino también el trabajo de combate de los Terminators y sus tripulaciones. Al mismo tiempo, en las sedes e institutos especializados, se realizará a puerta cerrada un análisis del trabajo de combate de los equipos con la emisión de ciertas recomendaciones.

*Camino a las tropas.*

Los vehículos de combate de apoyo de tanques son uno de los desarrollos domésticos modernos más interesantes, pero no lograron ingresar de inmediato a las tropas. La primera versión de "Terminator" apareció a finales de los noventa, pero no superó las pruebas. Lo mismo sucedió con los siguientes proyectos de modernización. A pesar de todas las ventajas, el ejército no vio el sentido de tal técnica.

La situación comenzó a cambiar solo en los décimos años. La siguiente versión del BMPT, conocida como "Terminator-2", pudo interesar al ejército y entró en pruebas a gran escala. En 2017, se anunció que el nuevo BMPT se probó no solo en campos de entrenamiento, sino también en un conflicto real en Siria. Se mostraron todas las características y capacidades requeridas.


Columna de la BMPT sobre la marcha. Fotograma del video de Telegram / "Nezhurka"
En agosto de 2017, apareció el primer contrato para la producción y suministro de BMPT "Terminator-2". Ya en la primavera del próximo año, el primer lote de 10 unidades. fue entregado al cliente y entró en servicio con una de las formaciones del Distrito Militar Central. Probablemente, en el futuro, la producción continuó, pero no se reveló su éxito.

De una forma u otra, en este momento hay al menos una docena de BMPT en nuestro ejército. Desde 2018, han estado involucrados regularmente en ejercicios. Ahora los "Terminators" están involucrados en una operación militar en toda regla y tienen la oportunidad de mostrar todo su potencial.

*Potencial técnico*

Todas las variantes del BMPT se construyeron sobre el chasis de los tanques principales domésticos. Entonces, en el proyecto Terminator-2, se utilizó un casco con una planta de energía y un chasis del T-90. Dicho chasis tiene armadura combinada y protección dinámica, y también muestra un alto rendimiento de conducción.

Un módulo de combate original en forma de torreta de rotación completa con un conjunto de armas está montado en el chasis. Principal оружие BMPT: un par de pistolas automáticas 30A2 de 42 mm con 900 rondas de municiones. Están emparejados con una ametralladora PKTM con 2000 rondas. También en la torre hay dos lanzadores para cuatro misiles guiados Ataka. El armamento de la torreta se complementa con dos lanzagranadas AG-17D en guardabarros, cada uno de los cuales tiene 300 rondas.

El Terminator está equipado con el sistema de control de incendios Frame. Incluye una mira panorámica de comandante y una óptica de artillero-operador, un conjunto de varios sensores, una computadora balística, un estabilizador de armas, etc. El SLA le permite monitorear y detectar objetivos en una amplia gama de rangos, y también garantiza el uso de todas las armas disponibles.


Máquinas "Terminator-2" del primer lote de producción, transferidas al Distrito Militar Central. Foto del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
El campo de tiro efectivo está determinado por el arma utilizada y el tipo de objetivo. Por lo tanto, una ametralladora se puede utilizar como mano de obra a distancias de hasta 1,5-2 km. Los cañones alcanzan objetivos terrestres desprotegidos desde 4 km y pueden disparar a objetivos aéreos a una distancia inclinada de hasta 2-2,5 km. Los misiles Ataka-T tienen un alcance de lanzamiento de hasta 6 km.

Terminator 2 es operado por una tripulación de cinco. Este es un conductor, comandante, artillero-operador y dos lanzagranadas. Los lugares del comandante y el artillero están ubicados debajo de la torreta, y el conductor y los lanzagranadas funcionan en el compartimiento de control en la nariz del casco.

*Prueba de práctica*

Durante las pruebas en Siria, los Terminators confirmaron todas las características calculadas y mostraron algunas de sus capacidades. Al mismo tiempo, no tenían que usar todo su potencial: las formaciones armadas ilegales estaban bastante mal equipadas y armadas, no tenían vehículos blindados, etc. Todo esto limitó en cierta medida la utilidad de probar nuestro equipo.

Ahora, durante la Operación Especial en Ucrania, los BMPT se encuentran con unidades de un ejército completo con varios equipos, vehículos blindados y una gran cantidad de armas antitanque. Además, el enemigo ha preparado fortificaciones y está tratando de esconderse en las zonas urbanas, así como esconderse detrás de la población. Obviamente, el trabajo de nuestros "Terminators" en tales condiciones será más difícil, pero también traerá más beneficios.

En primer lugar, ahora es posible realizar una prueba completa de los métodos y métodos de interacción entre BMPT y tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería / vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, y en diferentes paisajes y en diferentes condiciones. Se están elaborando maniobras conjuntas, intercambio de datos, destrucción de objetivos por fuego, etc.


BMPT durante los ejercicios, diciembre de 2020. Foto del Ministerio de Defensa de RF
Las tripulaciones tienen la oportunidad de probar y mejorar sus habilidades en una batalla completa. Deben monitorear constante y cuidadosamente el entorno y buscar objetivos o tomar la designación de objetivos externos. También es necesario elegir y usar el arma óptima para este propósito. En condiciones de combate intenso, una gran carga cae sobre la tripulación, sin embargo, el efecto de su trabajo puede ser el más grave.

*Tareas clave*

A los BMPT y sus tripulaciones en la Operación Especial actual se les asignan dos tareas principales. El primero consiste directamente en participar en batallas e infligir daño de fuego al enemigo. El segundo es a gran escala y prevé el desarrollo de experiencia en el uso de combate contra un enemigo relativamente desarrollado y equipado.

En el contexto de lograr los objetivos de la Operación Especial, la primera tarea tiene mayor prioridad. "Terminators-2" puede destruir una variedad de objetivos y proteger fuerzas y medios amigos, lo que contribuye a la rápida desmilitarización de Ucrania y la reducción de riesgos para nuestro ejército.

Sin embargo, para un mayor desarrollo de las fuerzas terrestres, la segunda tarea es más importante: adquirir experiencia. Las características y los resultados del uso de BMPT en la operación actual se estudiarán y utilizarán para mejorar aún más la estructura organizativa y de personal de las unidades y mejorar los métodos y tácticas de su trabajo. Se desconoce cómo se cambiarán exactamente. Sin embargo, está claro que dichos ajustes permitirán utilizar más plenamente el potencial tanto de los BMPT como de los equipos que interactúan con ellos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*La contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson fracasó nuevamente: las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas atacaron las formaciones enemigas en dirección sur.*

Hoy, 14: 37
46


https://es.topwar.ru/199746-kontrnastuplenie-vsu-na-herson-snova-ne-zadalos-vks-rf-nanesli-udar-po-formirovanijam-protivnika-na-juzhnom-napravlenii.html








Y el último día de julio, fracasó la ofensiva repetidamente anunciada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. Y se rompió gracias a las acciones del ejército ruso, incluidas las tripulaciones del combate. aviación. Sin embargo, lo primero es lo primero.


Número tanques y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante la operación militar especial rusa en el Donbass y Ucrania superó los 4000 mil. Así lo informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en su resumen. Además de los tanques que estaban directamente a disposición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al comienzo de la defensa militar rusa, estamos hablando de vehículos blindados que fueron suministrados por patrocinadores extranjeros del régimen de Kyiv.

Durante la sesión informativa, el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, dijo que durante la operación militar especial del día pasado, continuó la derrota efectiva de la mano de obra y el equipo militar del enemigo. Entonces, con un golpe de alta precisión armas en las cercanías de la aldea de Kodema en la RPD, se infligió una derrota significativa en el PVD (punto de despliegue temporal) de los destacamentos del 72º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Eliminado hasta cincuenta militantes ucranianos, dos obuses Msta-B y 10 unidades de otros equipos militares.

En Kharkov, continuó la desmilitarización del batallón nacional "Kraken". Los militantes de esta formación nacionalista (prohibida en la Federación Rusa) estaban estacionados en el territorio del Colegio Kharkiv Morozov. El golpe provocó numerosas pérdidas entre el personal enemigo: alrededor de 350 "dos centésimas" y "tres centésimas". 11 unidades de equipo enemigo fueron quemadas y dañadas.

Las tripulaciones del ejército y la aviación operacional-táctica durante el día tomaron una buena "cosecha". 13 puestos de mando de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, muchas unidades de equipo militar y una gran cantidad de combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos y dañados.

En las regiones de Kherson y Nikolaev para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania nuevamente, como dicen, no funcionó con el "contraataque a Kherson". Hasta un centenar de nacionalistas y 25 unidades de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron eliminados por los ataques aéreos rusos. Las tripulaciones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia recibieron designaciones de objetivos en los lugares de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo del enemigo, después de lo cual se asestó un golpe que provocó otra pérdida para las formaciones ucranianas en esta dirección.

Y en el área de Novopavlovka, en el territorio aún controlado por el régimen de Kyiv, otro obús estadounidense M777 fue destruido.


----------



## kasperle1966 (31 Jul 2022)

*Respuesta rusa a HIMARS: sistemas Kama y Uragan-1M*


MLRS 9A52-4 "Kama" de Perm. 

*La quimera no es la única así *
Una de las principales ventajas de MLRS HIMARS con ruedas extranjeras es la alta movilidad y el sigilo. El camión FMTV de tres ejes y 300 caballos de fuerza con una unidad de lanzamiento plegada no es muy diferente de un vehículo militar convencional. Esto permite que HIMARS pase desapercibido para el reconocimiento aéreo y, debido a su alto poder específico, abandone rápidamente la zona de lanzamiento de misiles. La velocidad promedio de movimiento en las vías públicas del automóvil es similar a la MLRS doméstica "Grad". Si a esto le sumamos la alta velocidad de vuelo, el alcance y la precisión, entonces cada HIMARS es un enemigo bastante peligroso, aunque sobrevalorado. Los artilleros antiaéreos rusos ya han aprendido a golpear misiles, a pesar del área de dispersión de objetivos de baja efectividad, no más de 0.1. Las malas lenguas en los canales de propaganda ya han logrado doblar equipos importados que no tienen análogos en el mundo, especialmente en Rusia. Pero no lo es. Entre los desarrollos nacionales, puede encontrar al menos un par de automóviles capaces de dar batalla a impostores importados por un conjunto de parámetros. 
Comencemos con el sistema que ya se ha puesto en servicio: MLRS 9A53 "Uragan-1M". Antes de la operación especial, pocas personas recordaban esta máquina, pero la emoción artificial alrededor de HIMARS y el MLRS rastreado le hace prestar especial atención a este desarrollo único. RZSO se basa en el chasis de cuatro ejes MZKT-7930 "Astrologer", que en un momento causó mucha controversia. Hace unos 8-9 años, cuando la unión de Bielorrusia y Rusia no era tan inequívoca, se consideró la cuestión de reemplazar el chasis de Minsk con el Bryansk Voschina-1. En este último, por cierto, se basan los sistemas de defensa aérea nacionales, por ejemplo, S-350 "Vityaz" y S-400 "Triumph". Los críticos tenían muchos argumentos a favor del chasis doméstico. Por ejemplo, la cabina Mazov es de plástico, lo que hace que sea imposible blindar, a diferencia de un LAZ de acero. Esto es ahora de particular relevancia, dada la densidad y precisión del fuego de artillería en Ucrania. Por cierto, todos los HIMARS están bien reservados. En la década de 2010, la planta de automóviles de Bryansk desarrolló dos chasis con cabinas blindadas: BAZ-6910 y BAZ-6306. La armadura correspondía a la clase de protección 6a más alta, pero al final no estaba en demanda.



Uragan-1M" en versión de 300 mm. 

El Uragan-1M en el chasis Minsk (que está unificado con el lanzacohetes Iskander-M) entró en servicio en 2016 y puede considerarse un sucesor ideológico del Uragan basado en el ZIL-135LM con su extraña transmisión. Recordemos que el predecesor tiene dos motores de carburador, cada uno de los cuales conduce la fila izquierda y derecha de ruedas. En el nuevo RZSO hay un diésel de 500 caballos de fuerza, que impulsa todas las ruedas a través de la habitual intercordillera.
Diferenciales. Al mismo tiempo, el Uragan-1M puede convertirse en un reemplazo en las tropas para el sistema Smerch más potente, equipado con un lanzador de 300 mm. En tamaño, las máquinas tienen paridad completa: una longitud de más de 12,5 metros, una altura y un ancho de aproximadamente 3 metros. Pero entonces comienzan las mejoras, lo que nos permite llamar a los equipos 1M de una nueva generación. Al menos en Rusia. El punto está en el bicaliberi del RZSO: dependiendo de las tareas, se pueden instalar guías de 220 mm y 300 mm en la máquina. En el primer caso, hay 30 "tuberías" a la vez, en el segundo - 12. Por lo tanto, será más preciso llamar al "Uragan-1M" un competidor no del HIMARS con ruedas, sino del MLRS M270 con orugas, equipado con 12 guías de calibre 227 mm. En la versión "ligera", el Uragan-1M crea una densidad de fuego MLRS similar de 0.0014 kg / m2 (en el sistema estadounidense - 0.00135 kg / m2). Al mismo tiempo, la máquina rusa envía misiles al objetivo 8 segundos más rápido. Con módulos de 220 mm, MLRS puede alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de 45 km. La principal ventaja del nuevo "Uragan" es una recarga por lotes, que le permite equipar misiles en solo cinco minutos. Para este propósito, se utiliza una máquina especial de carga de transporte o TZM. Algunos comentaristas señalan que los MLRS estadounidenses no tienen TZM en absoluto, refiriéndose a la rampa de carga estándar para automontar un paquete de misiles. Por supuesto, esto amplía un poco la autonomía, pero no es una ventaja fundamental. Además, el transportador de municiones de HIMARS y M172 está presente. El desarrollo nacional no proporciona equipo de grúa en el chasis MLRS, pero el TZM es capaz de cambiar misiles no por separado, sino como parte de contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento. Esto le permite lograr un tiempo de recarga comparable a las muestras importadas.



El "Uragan-1M" con módulos de 220 mm.

*Dos MLRS – cuatro ejes*
Para acomodar seis misiles guía de 300 mm del complejo Tornado-S /Smerch, se eligió el chasis KAMAZ-6350 8x8. Como resultado, se obtuvo una máquina relativamente compacta con una longitud de 11,2 m, un ancho completamente total de 2,5 m y una altura de 3,1 m. Esto permite a MLRS pasar sobre puentes con una capacidad de carga de hasta 25 toneladas. En 2007, la máquina 9A52-4 "Tornado" se mostró al público por primera vez.

Cabe destacar que MLRS apareció al mundo en el Salón Internacional de Aviación y Espacio MAKS-2007. Seis misiles de 300 m se colocan en el contenedor unificado 9Ya95 mencionado anteriormente, lo que permite acelerar significativamente la recarga. Las dimensiones del contenedor sellado son 7512x1130x996mm, el peso en vacío es de 6.2 toneladas, el vacío es de 1.42 toneladas. El ligero "Smerch" en el chasis KAMAZ permite lidiar de manera más efectiva con los sistemas de contrabatería enemigos y distribuir MLRS de manera más uniforme a lo largo de la parte delantera. Un vehículo compacto es mucho más fácil de disfrazar, y en la marcha un KamAZ de cuatro ejes con un toldo es fácil de confundir con el equipo de las tropas de ingeniería. La máquina tiene un alto grado de automatización de todos los procesos, la tripulación es de 2 personas y un paquete completo de misiles va al objetivo en no más de 20 segundos. Desafortunadamente, nadie estaba interesado en el MLRS del Perm Motovilikhinsky Zavody en ese momento, y la máquina siguió siendo experimental.



Principios de MLRS basados en KamAZ. En la parte inferior hay un contenedor sellado de transporte y lanzamiento 9Ya295. Fuente: publicación "Multiple Launch Rocket Systems" de S. V. Gurov 

En 2009, se mostró una versión modernizada del MLRS de 300 mm, llamado 9A54-2 "Kama". Las diferencias son mínimas: en lugar de un contenedor sellado para misiles, se instaló un MZ-196 abierto. Es algo más ancho y mucho más pesado: en el estado de acera 7.3 toneladas, vacío: 2.5 toneladas. En términos de rendimiento, un contenedor con fugas no difiere de su predecesor. De manera similar, garantiza la seguridad de los misiles en el rango de temperatura de -40 a +50 grados Celsius, humedad de hasta el 98% y velocidad del viento de hasta 20 m / s. MLRS "Kama" se mostró por primera vez en Nizhny Tagil en la exposición REA-2009 completa con una máquina de carga de transporte.


Una versión posterior del MLRS 9A52-4 "Kama" con paquetes de guía con fugas. 

El MLRS basado en KamAZ puede utilizar el rango completo de misiles de 300 mm disponibles, lo que significa que el alcance puede alcanzar los 90 km. Algunas municiones prometedoras con motores de modo dual pueden llegar al enemigo a una distancia de 100 km o más. Los sistemas anteriores son buenos para todos. Y de largo alcance, y auto-apuntamiento, y la recarga es rápida, solo que aquí "Kama" en las tropas no es en absoluto, y "Uragan-1M" se encuentra en copias individuales.

*https://topwar.ru/199651-rossijskij-otvet-himars-sistemy-kama-i-uragan-1m.html*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Jul 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Algo está pasando por acá...



La cosa se calienta, lo que empezó siendo un incendio en Ucrania parece extenderse alrededor. Objetivo = destruir Europa


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Cuando todo el mundo está harto de Ucrania: los habitantes de Kiev con trapos azules y amarillos son expulsados de un café de playa en Montenegro

El dueño del establecimiento dijo que no quería ver ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Lo principal del informe vespertino del enemigo: el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoce el éxito de las fuerzas aliadas en Avdiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están disparando cañones y cohetes de artillería, avanzando en la dirección de Husarovka.
▪ En las direcciones de Slovyansk, Kramatorsk y Bakhmut también hay bombardeos. Bajo cobertura aérea, los militares rusos intentaron mejorar la situación táctica en las zonas de Vershina, Soledar, Yakovlevka y Pokrovske.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, bombardeos y ataques aéreos. Las tropas rusas avanzan en las zonas de Kamenka y Peski. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están teniendo un éxito parcial en la zona de Avdiivka.
▪ En la dirección de Novopavlovsk hay bombardeos de artillería y ataques aéreos.
▪ También se ha detectado el movimiento de algunas unidades rusas desde Slovyansk hacia la dirección de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

Eso no existe. Es lo que hay o es Guatemala o Colombia. Elige. Acaso ves en el entorno cubano algún pais que haya hecho lo que tu dices? Yo no. Y no será porque no se le haya ocurrido a nadie, eh? Qué pasa con los que intentan seguir su propio camino, Venezuela por ejemplo? O Bolivia .... o Ecuador.

A lo mejor cuando haya una base ruso-china en Guantánamo pueden permitirse ciertas alegrías y copiar el modelo chino. Mientras tanto, no.


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Disparos y sirenas antiaéreas en el norte de Kosovo

Los medios de comunicación serbios informan de que los serbios de Kosovo están levantando barricadas para frenar el avance de las "fuerzas especiales" militantes albanesas. Anteriormente se informó de que se esperaba algo terrible en Kosovo a partir del 1 de agosto. Los documentos serbios fueron declarados inválidos a partir de entonces. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores serbio, Nikola Selakovic, afirmó que las autoridades de ocupación albanesas están "preparando literalmente el infierno en los próximos días" para los serbios que viven en Kosovo.
Kosovo es Srbija 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## agarcime (31 Jul 2022)

Se está precipitando todo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (31 Jul 2022)

Cruz roja responde a la invitación de Rusia para investigar el ataque a la prisión preventiva en Yelenovka

El CICR dijo que están listos para enviar especialistas a Yelenovka, están en contacto con el Ministerio de defensa de la Federación rusa sobre este tema.
Anteriormente, la Cruz Roja afirmó que no tenía el mandato de investigar el ataque a la prisión preventiva en Yelenovka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Sony Crockett (31 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> En realidad el Cetmet no era tan malo como se dice, aunque nunca podrá supera a su padre el "chopo" de 7,62.
> Y lo dice un sufridor que debió lidiar con la instrucción de tiro con el arma por 7 años hasta que nos dieron los HK g36
> Sin embargo si analizamos bien los hechos la mayor parte de los defectos no eran debido al propio arma sino a sus accesorios y empleo táctico
> 
> ...



Joder me has recordado al friki del programa del Iker Jiménez, solo te ha faltado añadir:
HAY QUE MATAR MAS RUSOS!


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

ayer Antonio fue a Bosnia donde empezó a dar por culo. Los palmeros mancos callais como putas en Kosovo, os va a faltar el jaco. Otra brecha en el culo de europa. Serbia y China son muy amigas. Y Pekin manda en el pireo. Los serbios tiene cojones de sobra. El ejército multimierda de uropa no da abasto. Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## Como El Agua (31 Jul 2022)

A raíz de la guerra de Ucrania y sus grandes bajas se acelera un proceso en Europa que estaba larvado.








La vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio y la próxima generación que irá a la guerra en la UE


Vuelve el servicio militar. Los ejércitos europeos quieren estar listos para una guerra de masas con «bajas no vistas desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial» antes de 2030. Según sus escenarios estratégicos, los chicos de ambos sexos nacidos alrededor de 2012, los que ahora tienen 10 años, son los que...




es.communia.blog


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ayer Antonio fue a Bosnia donde empezó a dar por culo. Los palmeros mancos calláis como putas en Kosovo, os va a faltar el jaco. Otra brecha en el culo de europa. Serbia y China son muy amigas. Y Pekin manda en el pireo. Los serbios tiene cojones de sobra. El ejército multimierda de uropa no da abasto. Tiempos interesantes.



Si revienta el problema en Serbia otra vez veremos que hace ahora la OTAN…¿bombardeará otra vez Belgrado?


----------



## arriondas (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ayer Antonio fue a Bosnia donde empezó a dar por culo. Los palmeros mancos callais como putas en Kosovo, os va a faltar el jaco. Otra brecha en el culo de europa. Serbia y China son muy amigas. Y Pekin manda en el pireo. Los serbios tiene cojones de sobra. El ejército multimierda de uropa no da abasto. Tiempos interesantes.



Con la OTAN metida de lleno en Ucrania, abrir otro frente en los Balcanes puede ser demasiado para ella; no sólo el tema de Kosovo, sino también una Bosnia a punto de saltar por los aires, con serbios y croatas locos por separarse y unirse a sus respectivas madres patrias. Encima con China de por medio (han estado entregando armas a los serbios no hace mucho)


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Disparos y sirenas antiaéreas en el norte de Kosovo
> 
> Los medios de comunicación serbios informan de que los serbios de Kosovo están levantando barricadas para frenar el avance de las "fuerzas especiales" militantes albanesas. Anteriormente se informó de que se esperaba algo terrible en Kosovo a partir del 1 de agosto. Los documentos serbios fueron declarados inválidos a partir de entonces. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores serbio, Nikola Selakovic, afirmó que las autoridades de ocupación albanesas están "preparando literalmente el infierno en los próximos días" para los serbios que viven en Kosovo.
> Kosovo es Srbija
> ...



A ver si esta vez le va mejor a los pobres serbios que en la guerra de Yugolsavia.


----------



## Saturnin (31 Jul 2022)

*Militares rusos entregan 20 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria en la región de Járkov*

El ejército ruso entregó más de 20 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los residentes de la región de Járkov en el noreste de Ucrania.

“Los soldados rusos distribuyeron nuevo lote de alimentos , medicamentos y artículos básicos, a la población de la región de Járkov”, informó hoy el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.













Militares rusos entregan 20 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria en Járkov - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 31 jul (SANA) El ejército ruso entregó más de 20 toneladas de ayuda humanitaria a los resi




www.sana.sy


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si revienta el problema en Serbia otra vez veremos que hace ahora la OTAN…*¿bombardeará otra vez Belgrado?*



Si ven que no puede defenderse, sin duda será lo que les pida el cuerpo. 

Espero que Rusia meta mucho S400 por ahí.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Jul 2022)

Más miseria gracias a Antonio y sus amigos pedófilos de la OTAN


----------



## cobasy (31 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No entiendo la medida de Zelensky, precisamente los civiles son su mejor baza para frenar los ataques rusos. No lo entiendo, de veras, alguna mentira esconde esto, quizás es el paso previo a la retirada de los militares. Veremos.



Los esta secuestrando...es obvio. Saben que esa poblacion aceptara contenta la pertenencia a Rusia...se los llevan, ya los alimentara la UE...


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si revienta el problema en Serbia otra vez veremos que hace ahora la OTAN…¿bombardeará otra vez Belgrado?



¿Bombardearán la embajada china?.


----------



## Kron II (31 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con la OTAN metida de lleno en Ucrania, abrir otro frente en los Balcanes puede ser demasiado para ella; no sólo el tema de Kosovo, sino también una Bosnia a punto de saltar por los aires, con serbios y croatas locos por separarse y unirse a sus respectivas madres patrias. Encima con China de por medio (han estado entregando armas a los serbios no hace mucho)



Como siga el desarrollo se encuentra con dos frentes en Europa y uno en Asia que le puede abrir China, suponiendo que Rusia no le abra otros. El problema que tienen todos los ejércitos es su capacidad de proyección lejos de sus fronteras. Por supuesto, este problema no es tanto si te enfrentas a países militarmente débiles y no tienes intención de ocuparlo, pero cuando se enfrentan potencias similares es un problemón que es muy difícil de resolver.

Quienes mejor lo resolvieron fueron los Romanos, que iban asentando con muchos años por delante los territorios conquistados, antes de seguir avanzando.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y de Guatemala, y de Colombia, y de Honduras, y de Haití, y de Jamaica ..... se van de todas partes del continente a USA. Pero bueno ... que si comparas a Cuba con alguien lo compares con paises de su mismo nivel en cuanto a recursos disponibles.
> 
> Si el socialismo es un fracaso en Cuba .... qué es el capitalismo en Colombia, Guatemala o El Salvador?



Qué tienen de capitalismo esos países? si en toda América Latina son países hiper intervencionistas, hablemos en serio


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si ven que no puede defenderse, sin duda será lo que les pida el cuerpo.
> 
> Espero que Rusia meta mucho S400 por ahí.



Dusan Stojanovic, Associated Press
Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
China entrega misiles a Serbia, lo que hace temer una acumulación de armas
Mundo Apr 10, 2022 3:06 PM EDT

BELGRADO, Serbia (AP) - Serbia, aliada de Rusia, recibió la entrega de un sofisticado sistema antiaéreo chino en una operación velada este fin de semana, en medio de las preocupaciones de Occidente de que una acumulación de armas en los Balcanes en el momento de la guerra en Ucrania podría amenazar la frágil paz en la región.

Medios de comunicación y expertos militares dijeron el domingo que seis aviones de transporte Y-20 de la Fuerza Aérea China aterrizaron en el aeropuerto civil de Belgrado a primera hora del sábado, supuestamente transportando sistemas de misiles tierra-aire HQ-22 para el ejército serbio.

Los aviones de carga chinos con marcas militares fueron fotografiados en el aeropuerto Nikola Tesla de Belgrado. El Ministerio de Defensa de Serbia no respondió inmediatamente a la solicitud de comentarios de AP.

LEER MÁS: Estados Unidos entrega helicópteros militares a Croacia mientras Rusia envía armas a Serbia

La entrega de armas sobre el territorio de al menos dos estados miembros de la OTAN, Turquía y Bulgaria, fue vista por los expertos como una demostración del creciente alcance global de China.

"La aparición de los Y-20 levantó las cejas porque volaron en masa en lugar de una serie de vuelos de un solo avión", escribió la revista online The Warzone. "La presencia de los Y-20 en Europa en cualquier número es también un acontecimiento bastante nuevo".

El analista militar serbio Aleksandar Radic dijo que "los chinos realizaron su demostración de fuerza".

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, prácticamente confirmó la entrega del sistema de medio alcance que se acordó en 2019, diciendo el sábado que presentará "el nuevo orgullo" del ejército serbio el martes o el miércoles.

Anteriormente se había quejado de que los países de la OTAN, que representan a la mayoría de los vecinos de Serbia, se niegan a permitir los vuelos de entrega del sistema sobre sus territorios en medio de las tensiones por la agresión de Rusia a Ucrania.

Aunque Serbia ha votado a favor de las resoluciones de la ONU que condenan los sangrientos ataques rusos en Ucrania, se ha negado a sumarse a las sanciones internacionales contra sus aliados de Moscú o a criticar abiertamente las aparentes atrocidades cometidas por las tropas rusas allí.

LEER MÁS: La misión liderada por la OTAN aumenta las patrullas en la frontera entre Kosovo y Serbia

Ya en 2020, funcionarios estadounidenses advirtieron a Belgrado contra la compra de sistemas antiaéreos HQ-22, cuya versión de exportación se conoce como FK-3. Dijeron que si Serbia realmente quiere unirse a la Unión Europea y a otras alianzas occidentales, debe alinear su equipamiento militar con los estándares occidentales.

El sistema de misiles chino ha sido ampliamente comparado con el Patriot estadounidense y los sistemas de misiles tierra-aire S-300 rusos, aunque tiene un alcance menor que los S-300 más avanzados. Serbia será el primer operador de los misiles chinos en Europa.

Serbia estuvo en guerra con sus vecinos en la década de 1990. El país, que busca formalmente la adhesión a la UE, ya ha estado potenciando sus fuerzas armadas con armas rusas y chinas, incluyendo aviones de guerra, carros de combate y otros equipos.

En 2020 recibió aviones no tripulados Chengdu Pterodactyl-1, conocidos en China como Wing Loong. Los drones de combate son capaces de atacar objetivos con bombas y misiles y pueden utilizarse para tareas de reconocimiento.

En Occidente se teme que el armamento de Serbia por parte de Rusia y China pueda alentar al país balcánico hacia otra guerra, especialmente contra su antigua provincia de Kosovo, que proclamó su independencia en 2008. Serbia, Rusia y China no reconocen la condición de Estado de Kosovo, mientras que Estados Unidos y la mayoría de los países occidentales sí lo hacen.









China delivers missiles to Serbia, raising concerns of an arms buildup


Media and military experts said Sunday that six Chinese Air Force Y-20 transport planes landed at Belgrade’s civilian airport early Saturday, reportedly carrying HQ-22 surface-to-air missile systems for the Serbian military.




www.pbs.org




Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

los chinolis no olvidan su embajada, joden la logistica de la arrastrada uropa y ya introducen armas en uropa. Un plan interesante. saben esperar y agradecen los despojos del furtivo derribado con un sam y miles de cacerolas de aluminio


----------



## magufone (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140473
> 
> 
> "Pero ej que los uza zon muy maloz porque quieren trocear ruzia....."
> ...



Anda, mira, tienen a un mr nini ruso...
Господин ничего ничего, или собака


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Yo hice la mili en los ochenta, estuve en una patrulla de tiro, tuve la gran oportunidad de hartarme a tirar con el CETME C, este modelo prácticamente no fallaba nunca, tire sin exagerar del orden de 2500 cartuchos y joder era un arma muy poderosa, yo he visto caer árboles de 30-40 cm de tronco detrás de las siluetas.



El CHOPO era artillería de hombro.


----------



## frangelico (31 Jul 2022)

Kosovo no existe. Lo reconocen los siervos de USA, Afganistán o Libia no pintan nada en esa lista, obviamente. Y veremos lo que duran Colombia y Perú. Eso sí, el corrupto imbecil de Antonio es capaz de reconocerlo justo ahora.
Parece que Albania quiere invadirlo, Bosnia se puede calentar. Un buen lío que despistaría fuerzas. A todo esto , el portaviones que parecía que los americanos no se atreven a llevar ni al Egeo y ahora anda por Mallorca se ha pasado la mayor parte del tiempo frente a Trieste. Quizá es que estaban preparados para esto y no pensaban meterlo en el fregado ucraniano.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

El Pompeo tratando hacerse el duro en twitter recibe una bofetada de Hu xijin:

*Cobarde. En enero del año pasado, se informó que iba a visitar Taiwán en los últimos días
antes de dejar el cargo, pero al final no se atrevió a ir. Ahora estás incitando a Pelosi 
a hacer cosas que no te atreverías a hacer como secretaria de Estado. Eres siniestro.

*


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tienen de capitalismo esos países? si en toda América Latina son países hiper intervencionistas, hablemos en serio



Hablar en serio y hablar contigo es incompatible.

No, no son países capitalistas, son países empobrecidos por el capitalismo.

Capitalista, capitalista, es Suiza y poco más.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tienen de capitalismo esos países? si en toda América Latina son países hiper intervencionistas, hablemos en serio



Ah ... vale ... que son comunistas también ....


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

Eh, eh. Que corra el aire.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Hablar en serio y hablar contigo es incompatible.
> 
> No, no son países capitalistas, son países empobrecidos por el capitalismo.
> 
> *Capitalista, capitalista, es Suiza y poco más.*



Tampoco, que pagan impuestos ....


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

Rusada del día. El ganador es...


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

Cola del pan en Odessa.

Pronto en su panadería mas cercana.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Kosovo no existe. Lo reconocen los siervos de USA, Afganistán o Libia no pintan nada en esa lista, obviamente. Y veremos lo que duran Colombia y Perú. Eso sí, el corrupto imbecil de Antonio es capaz de reconocerlo justo ahora.
> Parece que Albania quiere invadirlo, Bosnia se puede calentar. Un buen lío que despistaría fuerzas. A todo esto , el portaviones que parecía que los americanos no se atreven a llevar ni al Egeo y ahora anda por Mallorca se ha pasado la mayor parte del tiempo frente a Trieste. Quizá es que estaban preparados para esto y no pensaban meterlo en el fregado ucraniano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142050





frangelico dijo:


> Kosovo no existe. Lo reconocen los siervos de USA, Afganistán o Libia no pintan nada en esa lista, obviamente. Y veremos lo que duran Colombia y Perú. Eso sí, el corrupto imbecil de Antonio es capaz de reconocerlo justo ahora.
> Parece que Albania quiere invadirlo, Bosnia se puede calentar. Un buen lío que despistaría fuerzas. A todo esto , el portaviones que parecía que los americanos no se atreven a llevar ni al Egeo y ahora anda por Mallorca se ha pasado la mayor parte del tiempo frente a Trieste. Quizá es que estaban preparados para esto y no pensaban meterlo en el fregado ucraniano.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142050



kosovpo es un puto narcoestado con el mayor refinadero de opio camuflado como la mayor instalación usana. Pero ya no llega mandanga de Afganistán y la cosa se complica


----------



## chemarin (31 Jul 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Los esta secuestrando...es obvio. Saben que esa poblacion aceptara contenta la pertenencia a Rusia...se los llevan, ya los alimentara la UE...



Tiene sentido, desde luego, se confirmará si la retirada de los militares ucranianos se produce simultáneamente. No obstante, secuestrar a decenas de miles de personas exige la construcción de campos de concentración, pues no parece que los civiles quieran irse voluntariamente. Y en ese caso esos campos son un reclamo para que Rusia continúe la invasión hacia donde los lleven. No me gusta mucho la especulación porque siempre suele haber muchas opciones y se presta a divagar, en todo caso en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas.


----------



## thanos2 (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ayer Antonio fue a Bosnia donde empezó a dar por culo. Los palmeros mancos callais como putas en Kosovo, os va a faltar el jaco. Otra brecha en el culo de europa. Serbia y China son muy amigas. Y Pekin manda en el pireo. Los serbios tiene cojones de sobra. El ejército multimierda de uropa no da abasto. Tiempos interesantes.



Allá por donde pasa Antonio no vuelve a crecer la hierba.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tiene sentido, desde luego, se confirmará si la retirada de los militares ucranianos se produce simultáneamente. No obstante, secuestrar a decenas de miles de personas exige la construcción de campos de concentración, pues no parece que los civiles quieran irse voluntariamente. Y en ese caso esos campos son un reclamo para que Rusia continúe la invasión hacia donde los lleven. No me gusta mucho la especulación porque siempre suele haber muchas opciones y se presta a divagar, en todo caso en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas.



Osea: intentan crear una estampida de civiles para colarse entre ellos de matute?
No es mala idea.


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

El nivel de esperpento del neo fascismo ruso no deja de sorprender. aviso, el vídeo da mucho asco.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La mayoría no, pero si una buena parte, es ciertamente absurdo. Se están dando ayudas a todos los Ucranianos como si todos fuesen refugiados, al igual que se está en el lado opuesto criminalizando a todos los Rusos como si todos tuviesen que ver con la guerra, incluso a Rusos que llevan media vida sin pisar Rusia.
> 
> Por ejemplo. Porque vas a regalar papeles (tampoco tiene sentido regalarselos a los refugiados, debería ser una llegada temporal con vuelta a su país cuando termine todo) a todo Ucraniano que esté en España. No hay por donde cogerlo....a regalar papeles y ayudas a personas que no huyen de la guerra, solo por ser Ucranianos. A regalar papeles para todos.
> 
> ...



Por un lado necesitan que cualquier ucraniano que esté en dentro de nuestras fronteras, apoye las acciones de Washington-Londres y sus títeres. Qué vergüenza tener que alinear entre ellos a mi nación, España. Y por otro lado, secundario respecto del conflicto, pero prioritario en tanto a la estrategia global de disolución de naciones, les conviene desintegrar aún más la identidad española incrementando el número de extranjeros en ella.

Aquí nos relajamos indebidamente viendo al 'senil' Biden' 'liderando' las acciones de Washington. Eso es solo una ilusión. Ese tipo no lidera nada. Bastante tiene con mantener la cara frente a los medios. Y no lo conseguiría si estos no estuviesen comprados. Me da hasta pena el pobre viejo vicioso,

Y ahora, asumiendo que Biden solo es un títere que presenta 'una cara' de debilidad y corrupción, nos queda hacernos una pregunta ¿por qué han elegido a ese desgraciado para presidir USA en estos momentos? ahora os pido unos minutos de reflexión. Serena reflexión.

Plantearos la estrategia global de USA. Y ahora racionalizar el hecho de que hayan puesto al cargo de 'la nación más poderosa del mundo' a un tipo como este. Es una buena pregunta. Es una muy buena pregunta. Una tal, que puede hacer caer muchas 'vendas en los ojos'.

Recordemos las palabras del tan 'pajeado' texto de 'El Arte de la Guerra', de Tsun Tzu. Sobre todo aquella que recomienda aparentar ser fuerte cuando eres débil, y lo opuesto cuando eres fuerte. Y ahora volvamos a la elección de Biden como presidente de los E.E.U.U..

Y aquí termino.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Allá por donde pasa Antonio no vuelve a crecer la hierba.



Bueno, parece que alguna conexión tiene. Esta visita que no parece casual, el cortar con Argelia, etc. Alguna información de los planes otánicos tiene, no sabemos cuan precisa.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (31 Jul 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Joder me has recordado al friki del programa del Iker Jiménez, solo te ha faltado añadir:
> HAY QUE MATAR MAS RUSOS!



Me estas faltando el respeto asi que haciendo una excepción te voy a decir que eres un puto imbécil sin remedio ni compasión 
De hecho, que veas ese programa ya lo dice todo de ti


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tampoco, que pagan impuestos ....



Si, claro, se hacen las cosas igual en Suiza que en Honduras....
En serio hay que aclarar ese punto?

Mira donde la gente gana más dinero y donde viven mejor, punto, a partir de ahí analizas qué se hace y como se organizan, no hay mucho más

El día que me demuestres que en esos países que mencionas se organizan igual que en Suiza y no hay NINGUNA DIFERENCIA, podemos hablar, mientras tanto, os aferráis a una ideología, y eso es un problema


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

HOY.....


----------



## vettonio (31 Jul 2022)

Operación salida de agosto a la ucraniana. Go east!


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

Desde Bondsteel el imperio ha podido calcular cierta ventaja sobre los serbios. 
Quizá la intención sea atraer a los rusos para ayudar.
Me temo que EEUU esté abriendo el frente de Kosovo.


----------



## kelden (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, claro, se hacen las cosas igual en Suiza que en Honduras....
> En serio hay que aclarar ese punto?
> 
> Mira donde la gente gana más dinero y donde viven mejor, punto, a partir de ahí analizas qué se hace y como se organizan, no hay mucho más
> ...



Y esto a que viene? He comparao yo Suiza con Honduras? Solo me descojonaba un poco de vuestra peculiar forma de catalogar a los gobiernos: si se pagan impuestos, ladrones socialcomunistas ....  

Que sepas que en la URSS no había prácticamente impuestos, por ejemplo. La razón es obvia.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Kosovo: Un Europeo Narco Estado
por Tom Burghardt
http://globalresearch.ca/, 7 de diciembre de 2008





https://thirdworldtraveler.com... - Yandex Translate – dictionary and online translation between English and over 90 other languages.

Cuando tres oficiales de la Alemania del servicio de inteligencia exterior de la Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND), fueron detenidos en Pristina, 19 de noviembre, expone que sus numerosas operaciones encubiertas en el corazón de los Balcanes.
El 14 de noviembre, una bomba colocada en la oficina de la Representante Especial de la Unión Europea, se detonó en el centro de Pristina. Aunque el daño fue la luz y no hubo heridos, U. N. "guardianes de la paz" detenido uno de los BND oficiales de horas después de la explosión, cuando fue observado tomar fotos de los daños de la edificación. Dos de sus colegas esperaban en un coche y actuó como miradores. El oficial llamó a estos dos colegas como testigos de que él estaba en su oficina en el momento del ataque.
Esa oficina, identificado por la prensa como la "empresa de seguridad privada" la Logística-Coordinación y Servicio de Evaluación o análisis de ciclo de vida, que en realidad era una compañía de fachada para BND operaciones. Sus instalaciones se buscaron tres días más tarde y el trío fueron arrestados y acusados por Kosovar autoridades de la responsabilidad por la explosión de la UE edificio. Como resultado de las detenciones, el BND se vio forzado a admitir la identidad real de sus agentes y de la verdadera naturaleza de los ACV.
Un estalló el escándalo que lleva a un conflicto diplomático entre Berlín y Pristina. El gobierno alemán con la etiqueta de la acusaciones de "absurda" y amenazado con un cut-off de fondos para el gobierno de Kosovo. Un circo atmósfera prevaleció, como fotos de el trío se muestra en Kosovar TV y salpicado en las primeras páginas de la prensa. Los rumores y oscuro de los cuentos abundó, basado en las fugas creído por los observadores que han emanado de la oficina de Kosovo del Primer Ministro, el "ex" señor de la guerra, Hashim Thaci, nominal líder del pequeño estado del crimen organizado contaminado por el gobierno.
Cuando incautado por las autoridades de uno de los BND oficiales, Andreas J., demostrado muy buenos arte de verdad. Entre los objetos recuperados por la policía, la parte dispositiva del pasaporte junto con un cuaderno que contiene confidencial y altamente comprometedora información sobre la situación en Kosovo fueron examinados. Según informes de medios de comunicación, el cuaderno que contenía los nombres de los bien colocados BND los informantes en el Primer Ministro de la comitiva. De acuerdo a esta lectura, las detenciones fueron un acto de venganza por Thaci significaba para avergonzar al gobierno alemán.

Pero las cosas no siempre son como parecen.
El 29 de noviembre, el trío--Robert Z., Andreas y Andreas J. D.-se apartó de Kosovo en un vuelo con destino de Berlín, con el que "se enfrentan a un comité de alemán parlamentarios que han tomado un interés en su caso," de acuerdo a una cuenta en Spiegel Online.
Más curioso que un ataque violento en las calles de Pristina, una ciudad asolada por el aumento de los homicidios, alquiler de secuestros, secuestros y asaltos es la procedencia de la bomba en sí. En otras palabras, ¿por qué habría de alemán de agentes de inteligencia de atacar a su propia? Pero antes de intentar responder a esta pregunta, una triste historia de fondo para el asunto levanta su fea cabeza.

Una Agencia Sumido en el Escándalo
Este último escándalo viene como otro golpe para el BND considerando agosto de revelaciones por la denuncia de irregularidades sitio web Wikileaks que Alemania externo de la agencia de inteligencia habían ampliamente espían a los periodistas. Al igual que sus homólogos en la CIA, el BND está prohibido por la ley, a partir de la realización de las operaciones nacionales.
De acuerdo a documentos de Wikileaks, los periodistas que trabajan para la Revista Focus, y Der Spiegel fueron colaboradores en un esquema por la agencia para conocer sus fuentes, así como la obtención de información sobre el ala izquierda de los políticos, incluyendo el Partido del Socialismo Democrático (PDS) los líderes de Gregor Gysi y Andreas Lederer.
De hecho, la Revista Focus, periodista Josef Hufelschulte, nombre en código 'Jerez, escribió artículos sobre la base de los informes proporcionados por el BND "la intención de producir una cobertura favorable." Wikileaks corresponsal Daniel Schmitt y las investigaciones editor de Julian Assange, el comentario de que, "El documento en general muestra la medida en que la colaboración de los periodistas con las agencias de inteligencia se ha convertido en común y en qué dimensiones consentimiento es fabricado en los intereses de los involucrados."
En noviembre, Wikileaks publicó un documento posterior obtenidos a partir de la gigante de las telecomunicaciones T-Systems. Además de revelar los dos docenas de secreto de las direcciones IP utilizadas por el BND para las operaciones de vigilancia, en el documento se proporciona "la Evidencia de un secreto fuera de control BND robot de exploración seleccionado los sitios web. En 2006, los administradores del sistema tuvieron que prohibir el "BVOE" direcciones IP para impedir que los servidores de ser destruido." Además, Wikileaks reveló la "actividad de Berlín servicio de prostitución sitio web, prueba de que la inteligencia seducciones, el famoso de la guerra fría 'honeytrap', está vivo y bien?"
Aunque en el documento no se especifica que se estaba ejecutando el sexo alquiler de sitio web, uno no puede evitar preguntarse si Balcanes-vinculado sindicatos de crimen organizado, incluyendo Kosovo y albania traficantes de sexo están trabajando en tándem con el BND en la vuelta para que la agencia de la vista gorda con el sórdido comercio en secuestraron a las mujeres.

Kosovo: Un Europeo Narco Estado
Cuando Kosovo proclamó su "independencia" en febrero, los medios de comunicación Occidentales aclamado provocativas de la desmembración de Serbia, un movimiento que completó la destrucción de Yugoslavia por los Estados unidos, la Unión Europea y la OTAN, como un ejemplar significa traer "la paz y la estabilidad" en la región.
Si por "paz" significa impunidad de los violentos delictivas o por la "estabilidad", la libertad de acción, sin hacer preguntas, los estados UNIDOS y la OTAN militares y agencias de inteligencia, por no hablar de saqueo económico a gran escala por un barrido de las empresas multinacionales, a continuación, Kosovo tiene todo!
Desde sus inicios, la escapada provincia Serbia ha servido como un militarizada puesto de avanzada para el Occidental capitalista poderes de la intención de difundir sus tentáculos en el Este, rodeando a Rusia y penetrante de la antigua esfera de influencia de la ex-Unión Soviética. Como una plantilla para la actual desestabilización de la CIA en operaciones en Georgia y en Ucrania, los futuros miembros de la UE y de la OTAN "socios" de Kosovo debe servir como una advertencia para aquellos lo suficientemente tonto como para creer Americana de los clichés sobre la "libertad" o las dudosas ventajas de la "globalización".
Camp Bondsteel, situado en las colinas y tierras de cultivo cerca de la ciudad de Ferizaj/Urosevac, es la mayor instalación militar de los EE.UU. en el continente Europeo. Visible desde el espacio, además de servir como una NSA escuchar señalado en Rusia y como la CIA centro operativo en los Balcanes y más allá, algunos observadores creen que Andreas J. s notebook puede haber contenido información que en el Camp Bondsteel continúa sirviendo como miembro de la CIA "lugar negro." Uno de los motivos para rodar hasta el BND operación de inteligencia puede haber sido estados UNIDOS el temor de que esta tóxicos de la información se hiciera pública, poniendo pagados de estados UNIDOS afirma que ya no secuestra y tortura a sospechosos de ser "terroristas".
Cuando los socios de la OTAN, Alemania y los estados UNIDOS decidió clavar una estaca a través de Yugoslavia del corazón en la década de 1990 durante los turbulentos días de la post-Guerra Fría triunfalismo, su estrategia geopolítica no podría haber alcanzado el "éxito" sin la connivencia, de hecho, de asociación activa entre Yugoslavia nacionalistas rivales. Como periodista de investigación Misha Glenny documentado,
El más impactante de todos, sin embargo, es cómo los mafiosos y políticos de abastecimiento de combustible de la guerra entre los pueblos se fueron en privado cooperan como amigos y socios de negocios. Los Croatas, Bosnios, albaneses, macedonios, y la Serbia moneymen y mafiosos eran realmente grueso, como los ladrones. Se compran, se venden, e intercambiaron todo tipo de mercaderías, a sabiendas de que los altos niveles de confianza personal entre ellos eran mucho más fuertes que la transitoriedad de los bonos de la histérica y el nacionalismo. Ellos fomentaron esta ideología entre la gente ordinaria, en esencia, a la máscara de su propia venalidad. Como un comentarista describió, las nuevas repúblicas fueron gobernados por "una paraestatal Cartel que había surgido de las instituciones políticas, el Partido Comunista y sus satélites, los militares, una variedad de fuerzas de policía, la Mafia, la corte de intelectuales y con el presidente de la República en el centro de la tela de araña...Tribal nacionalismo era indispensable para el cartel como medio para reprimir a sus subordinados y como una cubierta para el ininterrumpido proceso de privatización del aparato del estado. (McMafia: Un Viaje a Través de la Global Submundo Criminal, Nueva York: Alfred A. Knopf, 2008, pág. 27)
.................


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

................................
Glenny la descripción de la década de 1990 convergencia política, económica y de seguridad de las élites con los sindicatos de crimen organizado en el Oeste de operaciones de inteligencia es la quintaesencia de la definición de los capitalistas profundo estado.
En lo Profundo de la Política y de la Muerte de JFK, Peter Dale Scott describe cómo el estado profundo puede ser caracterizado por "la simbiosis entre los gobiernos (y, en particular, de sus agencias de inteligencia) y asociaciones criminales, en particular de los traficantes de drogas, en la estabilización de la derecha terror en Vietnam, Italia, Bolivia, Afganistán, Nicaragua y otras partes del mundo." De hecho, "revelaciones" en la década de 1970 y 1980, acerca de la " estrategia de la tensión, por la cual el gobierno de las agencias de inteligencia, de trabajo internacional en conjunto, se fortaleció el caso para su supervivencia por el hecho de fomentar la violencia, recurrentemente, en alianza con el tráfico de drogas de los elementos."
Scott análisis que quizás es aún más relevante hoy en día como "estados fallidos" como Kosovo, caracterizado por el saqueo económico a escala industrial, la ausencia de un estado de derecho, la dependencia de la extrema derecha terroristas (tanto de los "religiosos" y "secular" variedades) para alcanzar objetivos de política, los sindicatos de crimen organizado, ya que tanto los activos y los ejecutores de la política Occidental, y el comprador élites de Washington en la preferida de los socios internacionales.
Para las élites gobernantes de la antigua Yugoslavia y sus aliados Occidentales, Kosovo es una verdadera mina de oro. Situado en el corazón de los Balcanes, el gobierno de Kosovo está profundamente ligado a la delincuencia organizada estructuras: narcotráfico, contrabando de armas, robo de automóviles, anillos y la trata de personas de las que se alimenta la esclava sexual "de la industria." Estas operaciones están íntimamente ligados a los Estadounidenses de desestabilización de las campañas y su acogedor vínculos en-otra vez, fuera de nuevo activos de inteligencia que incluyen a al-Qaeda y otros de extrema derecha, el terror de las pandillas. Como periodista de investigación Pedro Klebnikov documentado en el año 2000,
El Kosovar los traficantes de la nave de la heroína exclusivamente de Asia media luna de Oro. Es una aparentemente inagotable fuente. En uno de los extremos de la media luna se encuentra en Afganistán, que en 1999 superó a Birmania como el mayor productor mundial de adormidera. A partir de allí, la heroína de la base pasa a través de Irán a Turquía, donde es refinado y, a continuación, en manos de las 15 Familias, que operan fuera de los inicuos ciudades de la frontera vinculación de Macedonia, Albania y Serbia. No es de extrañar, el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo también ha florecido allí. Según el Departamento de Estado, de cuatro a seis toneladas de heroína se mueven a través de Turquía cada mes. "No mucho " se detiene", dice un oficial. "Tenemos sólo una fracción del total." ("La Heroína De Los Héroes," Mother Jones, Enero-Febrero De 2000)
No mucho ha cambiado desde entonces. De hecho, la CIA, la inteligencia de modelo para encubierta de desestabilización de las operaciones es una continuación de la fórmula para el "éxito". Comenzando en la década de 1940, cuando la Mafia Corsa fue fijado por el Organismo para romper el Partido Comunista francés, hasta el día de hoy sangriento de titulares que salen de Afganistán y Pakistán, global señores de la droga y de inteligencia de los operadores de ir de la mano. No es de extrañar entonces, que de acuerdo a un informe de Berlín Instituto para la Política Europea, el crimen organizado es el único sector rentable de la Kosovar economía. Casi una cuarta parte de la economía del país de salida, algunos ¤550 millones de dólares, es derivado de actividades delictivas.
Aunque el papel de los Estados unidos y sus socios de la OTAN son centrales para el drama que estaba teniendo lugar hoy en día, el BND asunto también revela que debajo de la cuidadosamente construidos fachada Occidental de la "unidad" en "la Libertad de la Tierra," profundo inter-imperialista rivalidades cocine a fuego lento. Como el socialista periodista Peter Schwarz informes,
La especulación ha sido rife acerca de los antecedentes del caso, pero es dudoso que nunca se aclaró. Kosovo es una jungla rival de los servicios secretos. En este sentido, se asemeja a Berlín antes de la caída del Muro. Los estados unidos, Alemania, gran Bretaña, Italia y Francia han considerable de las operaciones de inteligencia en el país, que trabajan con y en contra de la otra. Por otra parte, en este país de 2.1 millones de habitantes, unos 15.000 soldados de la OTAN y 1.500 de la ONU, los agentes de policía están ubicados, así como de 400 jueces, oficiales de policía y agentes de seguridad pertenecientes a la ONU, la misión EULEX. (Peter Schwarz, "Kosovo Sucio Secreto: El Fondo de la Alemania del Servicio Secreto Asunto," World socialist Web Site, 1 de diciembre de 2008)
En esta jungla de conflicto de intereses y lealtades, el crimen internacional de los sindicatos en estrecha proximidad--y fugaz de la alianza--con esto, o que el servicio de seguridad de la regla en el gallinero. Es más irónico que el Thaci gobierno, ha apuntado el BND teniendo en cuenta, como la de los Balcanes analista Christopher Deliso reveló:
En 1996, el alemán BND estableció una importante estación en Tirana...y otro en Roma para seleccionar y formar a los futuros combatientes del EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo. De acuerdo con Le Monde Diplomatique, "fuerzas especiales en Berlín proporcionó la capacitación operativa y suministra armas y equipos de transmisión de la ex-alemania del Este de la Stasi los stocks, así como uniformes Negros." La sede italiana reclutados inmigrantes albaneses que pasa a través de puertos como los de Brindisi y Trieste, mientras que el alemán de inteligencia militar, el Militaramschirmdienst, y el Kommando Spezialkräfte de las Fuerzas Especiales (KSK), ofrecen entrenamiento militar y provisiones para el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo en el control remoto Mirdita Montañas del norte de Albania controlado por el depuesto presidente, Sali Berisha. (La llegada de los Balcanes Califato, Westport: Praeger de Seguridad Internacional, 2007, pág. 37)
Pero como Schwarz observado, ¿por qué el Thaci gobierno el riesgo de alienar el estado alemán, dado el hecho de que después de la de estados UNIDOS, Alemania "es el segundo mayor financiador de Kosovo y se sitúa entre los más importantes defensores de su independencia." Por qué, de hecho,?
Según el Análisis de los Balcanes, el Grupo Internacional de Crisis (ICG), financiado por el multimillonario George Soros' Open Society Institute (OSI) y más estrechamente alineado con los "liberales intervencionistas" en los Estados unidos, fueron instrumentales en el argumento de que los Estados unidos y Alemania, debe garantizar "la estabilidad en el futuro," por la edificación del Cuerpo de Protección de Kosovo (TMK), el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo del sucesor de la organización, en un bien equipado ejército. Con este fin, los estados UNIDOS y Alemania, además del armado del crimen organizado vinculado pequeño estado, han proporcionado fondos y equipos para un sofisticado de comunicaciones militares en el centro de la capital.
La especulación es moneda corriente y cuentas en conflicto proliferan como hongos después de una lluvia cálida. Una teoría que tiene que altos Kosovar políticos se enojó por BND críticas a la vinculación de KLA funcionarios, incluido el personal de los asociados de Thaci y el propio Primer Ministro, con el crimen organizado. Es revelador el hecho de Schwarz informes, este "es contrario a la posición adoptada por la CIA".
Es el asunto entonces, sólo una caída de entre ladrones en cómo el botín será dividido?
...............


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

..................................

La CIA: las Drogas y la Matones Internacional
Como se señaló anteriormente, los estados UNIDOS de desestabilización de los programas y las operaciones encubiertas se basan en extensas redes de extrema derecha provocadores y señores de la droga (a menudo intercambiables jugadores) para facilitar el trabajo sucio a estados UNIDOS la política de las élites y de América corporaciones multinacionales. A lo largo de su Balcanes aventura de la CIA hizo un uso liberal de estos preexistentes narcóticos redes para armar el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo y proporcionarles los objetivos. En sus pronunciamientos públicos y analiza sin embargo, ni una palabra dura se habla.
Según la CIA, por cualquier estándar de Kosovo economía es un desastre, pero eso no impide que la Agencia de ver a un "progreso significativo"!
Durante los últimos años de Kosovo, la economía ha mostrado avances significativos en la transición a un sistema basado en el mercado, pero sigue siendo altamente dependiente de la comunidad internacional y de la diáspora para la asistencia financiera y técnica. Las remesas de la diáspora--que se encuentra principalmente en Alemania y Suiza-representan aproximadamente el 30% del PIB. Kosovo son los ciudadanos más pobres de Europa, con un ingreso per cápita promedio de sólo $1800-aproximadamente una tercera parte del nivel de la vecina Albania. El desempleo, en más de 40% de la población-es un problema grave que alienta la emigración. (Agencia Central De Inteligencia Cia, The World Factbook, 20 De Noviembre De 2008)
No hace falta decir, un innombrable "hecho" desapareció de la CIA, perfil de país es el pequeño estado de la abrumadora dependencia de la economía en negro. Supongo que esto es lo que la Agencia quiere decir cuando laudes de Kosovo transición a un "sistema basado en el mercado"! Pero como el ex investigador de la DEA y de los denunciantes de irregularidades Michael Levine, autor de La Gran Mentira piadosa, dijo B92, una de las alas del Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo (KLA) estaba "vinculado con todos conocido narco cartel en el Medio Oriente y el Lejano Oriente", y que casi todos los Europeos del servicio de inteligencia y la policía tiene los archivos en "las conexiones entre los rebeldes albaneses y el tráfico de drogas". Y me atrevería a decir, por extensión, de la CIA, sí.
Uno de los huesos de la discordia que podría haber llevado Thaci y sus secuaces para buscar venganza contra sus antiguos aliados alemanes fue de 67 página BND análisis sobre el crimen organizado en Kosovo. Como Schwarz señaló el expediente, producido en febrero de 2005 y, posteriormente, se filtró a la prensa, "acusa a Ramush Haradinaj (jefe de gobierno de diciembre de 2004 a Marzo de 2005), Hashim Thaci (primer ministro desde enero de 2008) y Xhavit Haliti, que se sienta en el parlamento presidium, está profundamente implicado en el tráfico de drogas."
De acuerdo con el BND informe, "en Cuanto a los actores clave (por ejemplo, Haliti, Thaci, Haradinaj), existe vínculos más estrechos entre la política, los negocios y que operan a nivel internacional OC [crimen organizado] estructuras en Kosovo. Las redes criminales detrás de esto están animando a la inestabilidad política. Ellos no tienen ningún interés en la construcción de un estado de funcionamiento, lo que podría perjudicar su floreciente comercio." (WSWS, op. cit.)
Haradinaj, un Estadounidense protegido, se convirtió en Primer Ministro en 2004. Sin embargo, se vio obligado a renunciar a su cargo en Marzo de 2005, cuando el Tribunal Penal Internacional para la ex Yugoslavia le acusó de crímenes contra la humanidad. Entre otras cosas, Haradinaj, fue acusado de secuestrar a civiles, la detención ilegal, la tortura, el asesinato y la violación. Observa Schwarz fue absuelto en abril de 2008, "por falta de pruebas, después de que nueve de cada diez testigos de la fiscalía murió violentamente y la décima retiró su declaración después de que el estrecho margen de escapar de un intento de asesinato". Hablar de amigos en lugares altos!
La creación de reflejo de la evidencia descubierta por periodistas e investigadores relacionados con el control del tráfico de drogas por 15 albanés crimen familias, el de Berlín, el Instituto para la Política Europea puso similares cargos en contra de Thaci, afirmando que el poder real en Kosovo es ejercido por 15 a 20 clanes familiares que controlan "casi todos sustancial clave posiciones sociales" y están "estrechamente vinculados a prominentes políticos de toma de decisiones."
Según Spiegel, cuando el BND operación se ejecute a tierra con la posible complicidad de la CIA, su secreto red de informantes, instrumental para entender mejor las interconexiones entre los actores estatales y la delincuencia organizada estaba comprometida. El BND del Departamento Cinco, responsable de delincuencia organizada, escribió un informe confidencial de la vinculación de Thaci como "una figura clave en un Kosovares albaneses de la mafia de la red."
Departamento de Dos, según Spiegel, fue el responsable de la vigilancia de las telecomunicaciones. En 1999, el BND lanzó la operación "Mofa99," un wiretap programa de intercepción, dirigido a miembros de alto rango del EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo-y expuesto sus vínculos con dudoso penal de los sindicatos y de los Islamistas aliados de al-Qaeda. El programa fue tan exitoso, según Spiegel, que, desde entonces, "el BND ha mantenido una extensa red de informantes entre los altos funcionarios del EJÉRCITO y de la administración Kosovar."

Los funcionarios en posesión de muchos de los peligrosos secretos y verdades incómodas!
Como investigador y analista Michel Chossudovsky escribió en el año 2001, entre las "verdades incómodas" inexplorado por los medios de comunicación Occidentales es la proximidad de la extrema derecha Islamista bandas terroristas y planetaria de estados UNIDOS de desestabilización de las operaciones.
Desde la era Soviética-guerra de afganistán, reclutar Muyahidines ("guerreros santos") para luchar guerras encubiertas de Washington instancias se ha convertido en una parte integral de la política exterior norteamericana. Un informe del Congreso de EE.UU. ha revelado cómo el gobierno estadounidense, bajo el asesoramiento del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, encabezado por Anthony Lake--había "ayudado a convertir a Bosnia en un Islámica militante de base" que conduce a la contratación a través de los llamados "Militantes Islámicos de la Red," de miles de Muyahidines del mundo Musulmán.
El "Bosnio patrón" desde entonces ha sido replicado en Kosovo, en el Sur de Serbia y Macedonia. Entre los mercenarios extranjeros luchando con el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo-NLA son Muyahidines del Medio Oriente y las repúblicas de Asia Central de la antigua Unión Soviética, así como "soldados de fortuna" de varios países de la OTAN, incluyendo gran Bretaña, Holanda y Alemania. Algunos de estos mercenarios de occidente, previamente, había luchado con el EJÉRCITO de liberación de kosovo y los Musulmanes Bosnios Ejército. (Michel Chossudovsky, "Washington Detrás de los Asaltos Terroristas en Macedonia," Global Research, 10 de septiembre de 2001)
El avance rápido de siete años y uno puede plantear la hipótesis de que el BND, pisando la CIA dedos de los pies y de ese organismo acogedor de inteligencia de la "comprensión" con la Mafia ligada EJÉRCITO de combatientes de al-Qaeda activos, tendría toda la razón para sabotear el BND del crimen organizado de operaciones ... no es que los militares alemanes de los servicios de inteligencia de las manos son más limpia!
Aunque puede que nunca sepamos todos los hechos que rodean este curioso asunto, una cosa es cierta: el papel desempeñado por la poderosa Mafia de las pandillas como una fuente para el negro, fondos, activos de inteligencia y de la CIA "agentes de influencia" va a continuar. Administraciones van y vienen, pero como la maternidad y la tarta de manzana de la sombra del funcionamiento de la América profunda del estado, es una verdad eterna que usted puede confiar.


Tom Burghardt es un investigador y activista con sede en el Área de San Francisco Bay. Además de la publicación en Acción Encubierta Trimestral y Global de la Investigación, una investigación independiente y los medios de comunicación del grupo de escritores, académicos, periodistas y activistas con sede en Montreal, sus artículos pueden ser leídos en Voz Disidente, La Inteligencia Diaria y Pacífico de la libertad de Prensa. Él es el editor de la Policía de Estado de los estados unidos: Militar de los estados UNIDOS "Disturbios Civiles" Planificación, distribuido por AK Press.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por un lado necesitan que cualquier ucraniano que esté en dentro de nuestras fronteras, apoye las acciones de Washington-Londres y sus títeres. Qué vergüenza tener que alinear entre ellos a mi nación, España. Y por otro lado, secundario respecto del conflicto, pero prioritario en tanto a la estrategia global de disolución de naciones, les conviene desintegrar aún más la identidad española incrementando el número de extranjeros en ella.
> 
> Aquí nos relajamos indebidamente viendo al 'senil' Biden' 'liderando' las acciones de Washington. Eso es solo una ilusión. Ese tipo no lidera nada. Bastante tiene con mantener la cara frente a los medios. Y no lo conseguiría si estos no estuviesen comprados. Me da hasta pena el pobre viejo vicioso,
> 
> ...



Desde el principio me preocupó que hayan colocado precisamente en este momento a un católico como presidente. Sabiendo el odio y desprecio que tienen por los católicos, al nivel de los árabes sunitas respecto a los chiítas, si no mayor.

De hecho al otro presidente católico que tuvieron le asesinaron.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es mucho mas sibilino, si un barco recala en Cuba, no puede hacerlo en los siguientes 18 meses en USA, ¿consecuencia? no ha naviera dispuesta a recalar en Cuba, por no hablar del embargo a la tecnologia de doble uso, vamos, de toda tecnologia. Hay un empresario español encarcelado en USA por vulnerar dicho embargo, que yo conozca, aunque tu con 10 años ¿como lo vas a saber?



Muy acertado. Coincidimos en que USA quiere mantener a Cuba en la miseria. Pero ahora nos hacemos la siguiente pregunta ¿de veras teniendo Cuba al ladito de USA, si hubiese querido, no habría destruido el actual sistema e implantado uno acorde a sus 'valores'?

Si USA quiere devastar un país, por ejemplo Irak, pues va y lo revienta ¿y por qué no ha hecho lo propio con Cuba. Cojones, que lo tienen apegado a sus fronteras. Si quieren, empiezan lanzando ataques desde tierra, sin necesidad de grupos navales, y no queda allí ni un solo castrista vivo.

Usted puede mantener las simpatías que quiera por cualquier régimen o ideología, pero ¿y qué le dice su sentido común? Y si quiere presentar batalla argumental ante esto, venga, adelante. Ahora nos explica cuales son las razones de peso, pero razones de interés, pues las otras, las de verdad, ya hemos visto hasta el infinito, que se cagan en ellas según les conviene, que mueven a Washington a no arrasar el régimen castrista.

Mire, le dolerá, pero la respuesta es obvia. Si ese régimen subsiste, es por que Washington quiere que subsista. Y no hay más, por mucho que le pese.


----------



## Salamandra (31 Jul 2022)

https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-713567



*El presidente serbio había declarado que Serbia "nunca ha estado en una situación más compleja y difícil [con Kosovo] que en la actualidad".*



Las sirenas se escuchan cuando los funcionarios de Kosovo se preparan para exigir a los serbios que visiten Kosovo que reemplacen sus pasaportes serbios con una identificación temporal mientras estén en el país y para exigir que las placas de matrícula serbias en el país sean reemplazadas por placas de matrícula de Kosovo.


El domingo, el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vučić, declaró que Serbia "nunca ha estado en una situación más compleja y difícil [con respecto a Kosovo] que en la actualidad", según N1 TV.


Vučić pidió a todas las partes que mantuvieran la paz, pero advirtió que "si no quieren mantener la paz, les digo que Serbia ganará".


político serbio Vladimir Đukanović escribió en Twitter que "todo me parece que Serbia se verá obligada a comenzar la desnazificación de los Balcanes. Me gustaría estar equivocado".



Más tarde ese mismo día, Đukanović tuiteó: "Señor, ayuda a nuestra gente en Kosovo y Metohija. La información que llega es terrible", sin aclarar qué estaba pasando.

Todavía está en desarrollo el artículo.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Interesantisimo "detalle".
> Creo que representa un mensaje claro. ¿Lo oirán?



Intensamente.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Jul 2022)

Alerta de bombardeos por toda Ucrania.


----------



## Expected (31 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El nivel de esperpento del neo fascismo ruso no deja de sorprender. aviso, el vídeo da mucho asco.



Dónde se puede conseguir una camiseta de esas?. Va a ser un objeto histórico muy valioso. Pago en criptos por una de esas.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

I*ntel Slava Z, [31/07/2022 18:36] ⚡Heridas de bala entre los serbios en el puesto de control de Jarinje*
_*La población serbia de Kosovo y Metohija comenzó a construir barricadas, informó la televisión nacional*_
* de la república.*
t.me/intelslava/34343

Si las informaciones que van llegando sobre Kosovo y Metohija son medianamente correctos,
significa que la OTAN está tratando de desestabilizar las periferias de Rusia. Podemos esperar 
más movidas de este tipo en los 'Stanes' y en el Caucaso o en otros enclaves.


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

*Kiev: Moscú no responde a la petición de entregar los cadáveres de Olenivka.*
Las autoridades ucranianas afirmaron este domingo que *Moscú todavía no ha respondido a su petición de devolver los cuerpos* de los prisioneros de guerra que murieron el viernes en una explosión en territorio prorruso.
"De momento, no hay respuesta de Rusia," declaró la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, en declaraciones citadas por la agencia "Unian", en las que habló de un "crimen contra la humanidad" y una "terrible tragedia", informa Efe. Afirmó que tanto el Defensor del Pueblo como otras instituciones están realizando gestiones para traer de vuelta los cuerpos de los cautivos, muchos de ellos miembros del batallón Azov, activos en la defensa de la ciudad asediada de Mariúpol.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ... Si ese régimen subsiste, es por que Washington quiere que subsista. Y no hay más, por mucho que le pese.



Podría hacerse otra pregunta ¿Y si no le queda mas remedio? ¿Qué tal?
Hasta donde recuerdo, hay un viejo acuerdo, tratado... desde la crisis del 62
con Rusia (la URSS entonces)

Item mas. ¿Por qué EEUU querría 'incendiar' un conflicto en sus puertas
que se extendería pòr el Caribe y America Latina...?
Eso sería, hoy, un sueño húmedo de Rusia y China para meter la uña en
el ojo imperial. 
Para sacar conclusiones hay que evitar las pajas mentales del 'Reader digest'.
Saludos.


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rusada del día. El ganador es...



Hay que abrir un hilo de rusadas


----------



## El_Suave (31 Jul 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Muy acertado. Coincidimos en que USA quiere mantener a Cuba en la miseria. Pero ahora nos hacemos la siguiente pregunta ¿de veras teniendo Cuba al ladito de USA, si hubiese querido, no habría destruido el actual sistema e implantado uno acorde a sus 'valores'?
> 
> Si USA quiere devastar un país, por ejemplo Irak, pues va y lo revienta ¿y por qué no ha hecho lo propio con Cuba. Cojones, que lo tienen apegado a sus fronteras. Si quieren, empiezan lanzando ataques desde tierra, sin necesidad de grupos navales, y no queda allí ni un solo castrista vivo.
> 
> ...



Si claro, eso es evidente. Las razones pueden ser varias, para empezar Cuba no tiene recursos estratégicos que USA necesite, con Batista era una simple colonia turística al estilo de España. Además es necesario que sirva como escarmiento, que todo el mundo pueda ver su miseria, pero sin crear un martir, algo muy peligroso en el volcán que es América Latina.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> I*ntel Slava Z, [31/07/2022 18:36] ⚡Heridas de bala entre los serbios en el puesto de control de Jarinje*
> _*La población serbia de Kosovo y Metohija comenzó a construir barricadas, informó la televisión nacional*_
> * de la república.*
> t.me/intelslava/34343
> ...




El ministro del Interior serbio revela que una agencia ¿de tres letras? extranjera le ha presionado 
para que cambie su postura oficial sobre Rusia y China.








Who’s Pushing Serbia to Be a ‘NATO Foot Soldier’ Against Russia?


Serbian Interior Minister reveals that a major foreign agency has been pressing him to change his official stance on Russia and China. Serbian Interior Minister…




www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## Elimina (31 Jul 2022)

Este me parece muy bueno y claro


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Operación salida de agosto a la ucraniana. Go east!



Si ves que la línea del frente se va acercando a tu pueblo tienes dos opciones, largarte o quedarte y a ver si tú o tu casa no desaparecéis del mapa.

Si la opción es pirarte, supongo que si das por hecho que los rusos se van a quedar con ese territorio, tienes que elegir entre abandonarlo todo y seguir en Ucrania, o pasarte al lado ruso con la esperanza de recuperar tu casa una vez que el frente de aleje.


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alerta de bombardeos por toda Ucrania.



suena bien. esto no hizo más que empezar. Argelia calienta que sales que quien las da las toma sobre todo en el flanco sur. No solo de gas vive el hispanistaní, cuando le lluevan las ostias.
Siempre hace falta un bobo con todos los boletos


*Medios estadounidenses: es hora de que la OTAN se prepare para una desagradable sorpresa de la Federación Rusa: el abandono de la doctrina defensiva*


https://es.topwar.ru/199743-smi-ssha-nato-pora-gotovitsja-k-neprijatnomu-sjurprizu-ot-rf-otkazu-ot-oboronitelnoj-doktriny.html


Hoy, 12: 39
75



Es hora de que la OTAN se prepare para una desagradable sorpresa de la Federación Rusa: el abandono de la doctrina defensiva. La probabilidad de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin esté planeando un cambio en el statu quo es muy alta.



Según la revista estadounidense Newsweek, los expertos del Colegio de Defensa de la OTAN expresan esta opinión en su informe.

Son llevados a estos pensamientos por el análisis de la realización de una operación especial por parte del ejército ruso en Ucrania. Los analistas de la alianza sugieren que se lleva a cabo de tal manera que excluye el debilitamiento de la capacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para resistir a la OTAN.

Mantener la capacidad de participar en operaciones contra la OTAN puede explicar algunas de las características y "sorpresas" del ejército ruso en Ucrania.
- dice el informe.

Los analistas argumentan que su versión explica muchas de las acciones de los militares rusos, lo que a primera vista puede parecer ilógico. En particular, si sigues su versión, ya no parece extraño que Rusia use los últimos modelos de tecnología de una manera muy limitada, en su mayoría utilizando sistemas más antiguos y supuestamente insuficientemente precisos. Como confirmación de su teoría, también señalan el uso limitado de activos aéreos y capacidades cibernéticas por parte del ejército ruso.

Por otro lado, los argumentos de los expertos de la OTAN pueden llevar a conclusiones absolutamente opuestas a las que ellos mismos hicieron. En particular, se puede suponer que Rusia no planea un ataque a la alianza en absoluto, sino que solo tiene en cuenta la probabilidad de una agresión de la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

*España condena el asesinato y tortura de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.*
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ha hecho público este domingo un comunicado con el que España expresa su *condena rotunda y rechazo absoluto* ante las informaciones de los asesinatos y torturas a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos retenidos en el centro de detención de Olenivka, en la región de Donetsk.

"El asesinato y los malos tratos a los prisioneros son crímenes de guerra como recoge el Estatuto de Roma", recalca Exteriores, que añade que "si estas informaciones se confirman, los responsables deberán ser juzgados".

En este sentido, asegura que España prestará la máxima colaboración posible con las instancias internacionales competentes para que las violaciones del Derecho Internacional Humanitario no queden impunes, informa Efe.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Jul 2022)

Estará Zelensky rezando para que no pase nada en Taiwan ni en Kosovo, o se le acaba el chollo


----------



## Sony Crockett (31 Jul 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Me estas faltando el respeto asi que haciendo una excepción te voy a decir que eres un puto imbécil sin remedio ni compasión
> De hecho, que veas ese programa ya lo dice todo de ti



Joder, creo que me has interpretado mal, ha sido un comentario sin ánimo de ofender, el tipo este aparte de lo friki que me parece, se le ve bastante puesto en tema de armamento, muy lejos de mi ánimo el querer decir que eres un friki, si no que la comparación ha sido porque se te ve una persona con bastante conocimientos en tema e armamento ligero al igual que el tipo ese.
Disculpas si te has sentido ofendido, y elogio tus conocimientos militares, un saludo.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ahora, como los nazis en 1943, la banda de Zelensky quiere organizarse para robar la población de los territorios que esperan perder pronto. La tarea de la banda de Zelensky es destruir el territorio restante de Donbass tanto como sea posible y dejarlo sin población. Se trata de la estrategia de "tierra quemada" que ya aplicaron los nazis en 1943, incluso en el Donbass.



Zelensky quiere desplazar a millones de ucranianos a la fuerza por varios motivos, tenerlos de rehenes y obligar a la solidaridad occidental a dar mas dinero para desplazados internos y refugiados.

PD- Tener gigantescos campos de desplazados es un arma de guerra, siempre puedes amenazar con enviarlos a Polonia o Rumania.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

Está claro que el gobierno de EEUU parece decepcionado por el tiempo que está tardando el gobierno
de Serbia en unirse a la alianza euroasiática y solicitar el ingreso en el BRIC. Así que, para conseguir 
que Belgrado se mueva más rápidamente, está atacando a la minoría étnica serbia de Kosovo...


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

Rusia ha tenido a muchos engañados. El país más grande del mundo en extensión geográfica con un PIB similar al español es un país tercermundista. Si Rusia no tuviera armamento nuclear (que como digo, yo duraría de si realmente lo tienen operativo) ya no existiría. 

Es un despropósito tras despropósito, ridículo tras ridículo.


----------



## kerevienteya (31 Jul 2022)

Boris Rozhin: Kyiv rezuma terrorismo
Entrevista exclusiva sobre la situación en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano (parte 1)

- El ataque anunciado a Kherson de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no es visible. A excepción de él, un intento de ampliar la cabeza de puente en la margen izquierda de los Ingulets. ¿Cómo es la dinámica en este sector del frente?
- Las batallas posicionales continúan aquí con intentos periódicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de atacar con pequeñas fuerzas en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol. Los últimos intentos no terminaron muy bien para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero seguramente se repetirán. Un ataque directo a Kherson por parte de Nikolaev parece poco probable.
Como máximo, pueden intentar reducir la cabeza de puente de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la margen derecha del Dnieper.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están acumulando fuerzas en la dirección de Nikolaev, en vista de lo cual el enemigo comenzó a hablar sobre una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Nikolaev.
Los ataques a los puentes aún no han logrado un cambio fundamental en la dinámica de las hostilidades.

- Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Avdiyivka están siendo planchadas por artillería y VKS durante varios días. Activación cerca de Krasnogorovka, Marinka, Arena. Cómo liberar el n.p. especificado ¿Afectará el bombardeo de la aglomeración de Donetsk-Makiyivka, teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que el enemigo con suministros occidentales ha ampliado la geografía del bombardeo?
- La liberación de estos asentamientos evitará que el enemigo utilice parte de los sistemas de artillería para bombardear la ciudad, pero debe tenerse en cuenta que la presencia de MLRS pesados y OTRK conserva la capacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para bombardear Donetsk incluso de la región de Krasnoarmeysk.
Sin embargo, el avance en estas áreas ciertamente reducirá la intensidad general del bombardeo de Donetsk y otros asentamientos. aglomeración de Donetsk.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Jul 2022)

Es el momento. Ahora o nunca.

China------>Taiwan
Serbia-----> Kosovo
Argelia----->Marruecos


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

*En días de propaganda rusófoba de la OTAN es un buen momento recordar cómo decenas*
_*de importantes jefes militares nazis, criminales de guerra, alcanzaron altos puestos en la OTAN 
después de la IIGM. Sus mercenarios mediáticos no te lo recordarán. *_
*Yo, sí. Un poco de historia. HILO:*


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *El plan del régimen de Obama para apoderarse de la base naval rusa en Crimea*
> 
> Parece que si Rusia no hubiera aceptado reincorporar Crimea a su territorio, *ahora tendríamos ahí una base de la OTAN con misiles a 5 minutos del Kremlin*. El golpe de estado en Ucrania les salió, pero el plan para la base militar de la OTAN en Sebastopol se chafó cuando los habitantes de Crimea lograron hacer un referendum para reintegrarse de nuevo en Rusia (de la que les "echaron" en 1954).
> 
> ...



Ahi esta el inicio del conflicto, los EEUU pensaron que podrian echar a las tropas rusas de la base aeronaval de Sebastopol, sobornando a los corruptos dirigentes ucranianos.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

Muy interesante como se pone todo con Serbia y Kosovo.

Pensaba que los globalistas echarían para atrás pero ahora se complica y por tanto buscan conflicto


----------



## pepetemete (31 Jul 2022)

La policía kosovar, esas fuerzas especiales son los nuevos Azov


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es el momento. Ahora o nunca.
> Argelia----->Marruecos



((Argelia<--+-->Marruecos)---->España))


----------



## DasLicht (31 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Muy interesante como se pone todo con Serbia y Kosovo.
> 
> Pensaba que los globalistas echarían para atrás pero ahora se complica y por tanto buscan conflicto



Esto va para largo, y se va a generalizar... Europa va a saltar por los aires pero no sólo Europa. Se tiene que llegar al punto donde Rusia y China capitulen o se sometan al Vaticano y EEUU.

Aún queda muchísimo por ver.. vamos a alucinar.


----------



## Elimina (31 Jul 2022)

Uyuyuyuy. Entonces calienta Israel que sales.


----------



## Elimina (31 Jul 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Esto va para largo, y se va a generalizar... Europa va a saltar por los aires pero no sólo Europa. Se tiene que llegar al punto donde Rusia y China capitulen o se sometan al Vaticano y EEUU.
> 
> Aún queda muchísimo por ver.. vamos a alucinar.



Y al principado de Mónaco, que no se te olvide.


----------



## Epicii (31 Jul 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Hablar en serio y hablar contigo es incompatible.
> 
> No, no son países capitalistas, son países empobrecidos por el capitalismo.
> 
> Capitalista, capitalista, es Suiza y poco más.



No coincido, se puede ser capitalista y pobre. En estos momentos salvo Corea del norte y Cuba, todos los paises son capitalistas.
Usted identifica el capitalismo con la riqueza, por lo tanto cree que los paises pobres no son capitalistas...Eso es un error


----------



## rejon (31 Jul 2022)

Otra noticia curiosa. 

https://mil.in.ua/en/news/north-mace...ks-to-ukraine/

Macedonia dona carros T72 a Ucrania. El punto curioso es que esos carros fueron donados por Rusia a Macedonia en el pasado para combatir a los Albaneses.


----------



## NPI (31 Jul 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> kosovpo es un puto narcoestado con el mayor refinadero de opio camuflado como la mayor instalación usana. Pero ya no llega mandanga de Afganistán y la cosa se complica



*Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.* 

Kosovo: 
- tráfico de órganos
- tráfico de drogas
- lavado de dinero internacional($ principalmente)
- reclutamiento de terroristas financiados por EE.UU. y Reino Unido principalmente, aunque hay más países
- centro de torturas y lavado de cerebro

*Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación. *


----------



## DasLicht (31 Jul 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y al principado de Mónaco, que no se te olvide.



Lo gracioso es que apenas queda tiempo.. esto está listo y finiquitado antes del 2029 así que ya lo verás tu con tus propios ojos. Europa, África, Asia.. Israel también.. las américas.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Esto va para largo, y se va a generalizar... Europa va a saltar por los aires pero no sólo Europa. Se tiene que llegar al punto donde Rusia y China capitulen o se sometan al Vaticano y EEUU.
> 
> Aún queda muchísimo por ver.. vamos a alucinar.



Rusia no va a capitular máxime cuando controla bien la situación y China ya se ha visto que aprovecha la situación con Rusia para sacar pecho con Taiwán


----------



## DasLicht (31 Jul 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rusia no va a capitular máxime cuando controla bien la situación y China ya se ha visto que aprovecha la situación con Rusia para sacar pecho con Taiwán



Desde luego, no a día de hoy.. pero la guerra no concluye en este día. Los bloques se están consolidando para empezar lo bueno. Vamos a guerra total. Quien no lo quiera ver, me parece genial. Pero Rusia y China tienen que someterse al Vaticano si o si.. y como bien dices no quieren. Pues habrá guerra.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

Aleksandr Vučić, presidente de Serbia, dijo que en caso de acciones agresivas contra los serbios en Kosovo, "Serbia ganará", marcando así su determinación de iniciar la lucha si los acontecimientos lo dictan


----------



## NPI (31 Jul 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Operación salida de agosto a la ucraniana. Go east!



Perfil del PROUCROPITECO creado en marzo 2022


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

Plsndemia y Ucrania destacadas


----------



## Red Star (31 Jul 2022)

NPI dijo:


> *Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
> 
> Kosovo:
> ...



*jarella1@yahoo.es, SAL DE ESE NICK!!*


----------



## ignorante (31 Jul 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ha tenido a muchos engañados. El país más grande del mundo en extensión geográfica con un PIB similar al español es un país tercermundista. Si Rusia no tuviera armamento nuclear (que como digo, yo duraría de si realmente lo tienen operativo) ya no existiría.
> 
> Es un despropósito tras despropósito, ridículo tras ridículo.



Rusia es la sexta economía del mundo, y su PIB real (PPP con datos del FMI) es el 83% del alemán y el doble del español:









List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Rusia es la sexta economía del mundo, y su PIB real (PPP con datos del FMI) es el 83% del alemán y el doble del español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El pib se construye en base a un equilibrio pactado.

Si dejas a Alemania sin energía, pasa al pib número 200


----------



## NPI (31 Jul 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *jarella1@yahoo.es, SAL DE ESE NICK!!*


----------



## faraico (31 Jul 2022)

Alguien me resume lo de Serbia?


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

*Rusia insta a Kosovo a "cesar las provocaciones"*


Desde el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso han denunciado que las autoridades de Pristina agudizan "deliberadamente" las tensiones.





Armend Nimani / AFP
La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, ha instado este domingo a Kosovo, así como a EE.UU. y la UE, "que están detrás de ellos", a "cesar las provocaciones" y a respetar los derechos de los serbios en esa república parcialmente reconocida.


----------



## Ultimate (31 Jul 2022)

*El veterano de combate y experto Vitaly Beriev fue asesinado hace unos días en Ucrania. Es el único caso documentado de un soldado ruso que ganó no menos de 4 medallas dedicadas a su participación en Siria.Incluye premio muy raro de "Commonwealth militar sirio-ruso". También fue a Libia

Primer caso documentado de un mercenario Spetsnaz & Wagner asesinado en Ucrania y que fue premiado personalmente por Assad. El comandante del batallón, S. Kononov, luchó en muchos frentes en Siria: los montes Latakia, Daraa, Palmyra y la captura de la sitiada E. Alepo. 3 veces en Libia. **https://bit.ly/3zOWMrv*


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El problema es qué entendemos por igualitarismo.
> 
> Yo no veo igualitarismo alguno en asumir como normal permitir y promover que menores de edad se hormonen con metralla farmacéutica y se amputen quirúrgicamente los genitales en una decisión de consecuencias irreversibles de la que muchos se arrepienten. Me parece un crimen, pero decir eso es de fachas.
> 
> ...



Esto está fuera de tópico. No podría estar más fuera de tópico. Pero esto que acabas de decir, es más importante que la guerra en Ucrania, la de Siria, la de Yemen, y cualquier otra, pues es una guerra contra la humanidad misma. Esta nos afecta a todos. Da igual que seas un ucraniano nazi, que un ruso rojo o conservador, que un español o un inglés. Es una agresión a todos. A todos. Y mejor nos iría si nos uniésemos más contra estas cosas que a favor de una u otra ideología. Y más que 'en contra', en favor de nosotros mismos, y en favor de la, común, humanidad.


----------



## thanos2 (31 Jul 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Alguien me resume lo de Serbia?



Antonio ha ido y la ha liado. 

En la IGM fue lo del archiduque que todos nos sabemos.
En la IIIGM fue Antonio que dijo la frase "Estaremos con Serbia pase lo que pase" y el país ha dicho, es el momento.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Jul 2022)

Vale, ahora alertas de bombardeo o misilazo en la zona oeste de Ucrania


----------



## Red Star (31 Jul 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Alguien me resume lo de Serbia?



Se está empezando a liar parda.


----------



## llabiegu (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Del que rajan es del CETME L, que la gente pasaba de usarlo y se volvía al antiguo… yo no he hecho la mili, pero recuerdo a los hermanos mayores de mis amigas volver de la mili flipaos con el cetme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El CETME L esta triunfando en USA, es un fusil de asalto cojonudo. General Dinamics, o sea la antigua Santa Barbara vendió a una empresa americana la licencia y ahora se matan por tenerlo en sus armeros los americanos. Eso si con materiales de primera
En España como siempre un diseño cojonudo que se tiró a la basura empleando materiales de mierda y plastico.
Se doblaban cuando los utilizabamos para subir a los camiones como si fueran chicle.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

t.me/RVvoenkor/21590

_*‼Resumen del desarrollo de los acontecimientos en torno al Kosovo serbio ocupado: la alarma 
está sonando en todo el borde de la iglesia ☦.

▪El presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vučić, declaró que las fuerzas de seguridad de la autoproclamada 
República de Kosovo iniciarían una operación militar contra los serbios a medianoche;

▪Vucic también dijo que en caso de acciones agresivas contra los serbios de Kosovo, "Serbia ganará";

▪Los militantes albaneses armados se están concentrando en la parte sur de Kosovska Mitrovica, 
las tropas serbias están en plena alerta;

▪Las sirenas antiaéreas están sonando en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija, también se escucha la alarma 
de la iglesia. Se registran tiroteos a lo largo de la línea administrativa y se informa de las primeras bajas 
serbias en el puesto de control de Jarinje.

▪El Presidente de Serbia tiene previsto hacer un discurso de emergencia a la nación sobre la situación 
en Kosovo.

▪La policía serbia despliega vehículos de la frontera con Kosovo. Ningún vehículo podrá cruzar la frontera.

▪Unidades especiales de la "policía" de militantes albaneses en vehículos blindados (en la foto) avanzan 
hacia el paso fronterizo de Yarinje en la frontera con Serbia.
▪ El diputado serbio Vladimir Djukanovic, por su parte, escribió "Que Dios ayude a nuestro pueblo en Kosovo 
y Metohija: se avecina una información terrible."*_

*▪Las fuerzas de la OTAN KFOR, cuyo cometido era evitarlo, dijeron: "Estamos supervisando la situación";*


----------



## Zappa (31 Jul 2022)

Ucrania + Serbia + Taiwan + ¿Irán? ¿Arabia Saudí? ¿Los aliens?

No, a Octubre no llegamos ni de puta coña a este paso.

Ha sido abandonar Afganistán y a EEUU no paran de crecerle los enanos...


----------



## Epicii (31 Jul 2022)

2022 no lo entenderías


----------



## frangelico (31 Jul 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Pedro Sánchez es GAFE. Un gafe no es quien tiene mala suerte, un gafe es aquel que trae desgracia a los de alrededor pero él sale indemne.



Es un gafe sotanillo, como ZP


----------



## bigmaller (31 Jul 2022)

Somos un puto cancer.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

t.me/anna_news/37290

*️Kosovo Los serbios sacan sus armas ocultas en previsión de las provocaciones de Kosovo.*


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

t.me/MariaVladimiro...

_*⚡ Comentario de la representante oficial del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso M.V. #Zakharova ⚡

"La decisión de las "autoridades" de Pristina de comenzar a partir del 1 de agosto la aplicación de "normas" 
discriminatorias irrazonables sobre la sustitución forzosa de los documentos personales y números de registro 
de los serbios locales es un paso más hacia la expulsión de la población serbia de Kosovo, el desplazamiento
de las instituciones serbias de Kosovo que garantizan la protección de los derechos de los residentes serbios 
de la arbitrariedad radicales Pristina dirigido por el "premier" A. Kurti. Los dirigentes kosovares saben que los 
serbios no permanecerán indiferentes cuando se trate de un ataque directo a sus libertades, y se intensifican 
deliberadamente para lanzar un escenario militar. Por supuesto, Belgrado también está al frente del ataque, 
que Occidente quiere "neutralizar" adicionalmente con manos albanesas de Kosovo.

❗ Hacemos un llamamiento a Pristina y a EEUU y la UE que la respaldan para que cesen las provocaciones 
y respeten los derechos de los serbios de Kosovo.
*_
*Este desarrollo de los acontecimientos es una prueba más del fracaso de la misión de mediación de la UE. 
También es un ejemplo del lugar que se ha preparado para Belgrado en la Unión Europea, ofreciéndole 
de facto que aguante la falta de derechos de sus compatriotas.*


----------



## Agilipollado (31 Jul 2022)

Pues tocará reconocer Kosovo y que por ende una provincia puede declarar la independencia unilateralmente e ilegal.


----------



## llabiegu (31 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ucrania + Serbia + Taiwan + ¿Irán? ¿Arabia Saudí? ¿Los aliens?
> 
> No, a Octubre no llegamos ni de puta coña a este paso.
> 
> Ha sido abandonar Afganistán y a EEUU no paran de crecerle los enanos...



No le crecen los enanos, está fomentando que le crezcan. Salió de Afganistán por patas para centrarse en reventar todo el mundo y no estar ellos implicados en ninguna guerra directa. Mientras las empresas americanas haciendo dinero a expuertas


----------



## Mabuse (31 Jul 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues todo el que puede se va a USA....
> 
> Vamos, yo me voy donde tenga oportunidades de crecer, no de tocarme los huevos y solo tener para pasar el día, crees que eso es una buena vida? en serio?



Aprender a comer lentejas es una opción tan válida como la de tirar levitas.


----------



## mazuste (31 Jul 2022)

t.me/RVvoenkor/21608

*‼La situación en torno a Kosovo*
_*▪ Las fuerzas especiales de la policía albanesa de Kosovo se han desplazado fuera de Pristina 
hacia el norte de Kosovo y Metohija, donde se están produciendo protestas serbias.

▪ Las fuerzas de seguridad de la OTAN en Kosovo se dirigen al puente sobre el río Ibar en la ciudad 
de Kosovska Mitrovica, en el norte de la provincia serbia de Kosovo y Metohija. 
También se ven carabinieri italianos.

▪Los albaneses de la parte sur de Kosovska Mitrovica se reúnen aquí. Todos los cafés y restaurantes 
de la parte norte de la ciudad están cerrados, las sirenas de alarma siguen rugiendo. Las carreteras
a las ciudades de Rudari, Zvechani y Zubin Potok están bloqueadas.
(El contingente de la OTAN en la región es de 3.775 militares, incluidos 40 ucranianos).*_

*▪Los medios de comunicación escriben que el presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, 
abandona supuestamente de forma urgente Belgrado, donde se encontraba de visita. Según el plan, 
tenía que salir en avión y no volver hasta mañana. Durante la reunión de ayer con Vucic, Sánchez 
aseguró que Madrid apoya a Belgrado en la cuestión de Kosovo.*


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Lo más lamentable de todas las guerras, es la retórica . Da igual el conflicto, da igual el enemigo, la retórica suele ser la misma: si se perpetran atentados contra las 'autoridades invasoras', según el bando, es 'terrorismo' o 'resistencia'. Podemos recordar las acciones de 'la resistencia francesa' ante la ocupación nazi, por poner un ejemplo clásico. Podían volar la terraza de un bar si en ella estaban oficiales alemanes. Lo vimos hasta en las pelis. Pero eso estaba bien, 'joder, eran putos nazis'. Y podían exterminarlos de cualquier manera pues, 'eran putos nazis'.

Bueno, hemos llegado al siglo XXI y las cosas no han cambiado. Si esas asquerosas e inhumanas minas anti-personas despedazasen un grupo de ucros ¿qué diríamos? más si fuesen oficiales. A muchos aquí (y en el otro bando si fuesen rusos) les parecerían bien.

La guerra es una puta mierda, la pintemos como la pintemos. Es algo atroz, algo que no se conoce hasta que se vive. Da igual lo que hayas leído, no es suficiente. Eso te puede dar una idea ilustrada, pero nunca será real hasta que la vivas. Nunca es lo mismo imaginarte los miembros y tripas esparcidos por el suelo de gentes que ni conoces, que verlo en primera persona. Y más si resulta que conoces (y peor) si amas al que está preñando el suelo con su sangre.

Las minas anti-persona son una monstruosidad pero ¿y que tal una bomba que te haga saltar por los aires dejando partes de tu cuerpo repartidas en esa calle por la que antes caminabas en paz? ¿O bajo los escombros de la que antes fue tu vivienda? comida de ratas y cucarachas... menudo destino.

Con esto no pretendo criminalizar al ejército ruso. Bastante hizo Rusia durante años para evitar esto. Sólo quier hacer notar a todos, que una cosa son las causas justas, y otra la realidad de cualquier guerra. La que sea.


----------



## cobasy (31 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tiene sentido, desde luego, se confirmará si la retirada de los militares ucranianos se produce simultáneamente. No obstante, secuestrar a decenas de miles de personas exige la construcción de campos de concentración, pues no parece que los civiles quieran irse voluntariamente. Y en ese caso esos campos son un reclamo para que Rusia continúe la invasión hacia donde los lleven. No me gusta mucho la especulación porque siempre suele haber muchas opciones y se presta a divagar, en todo caso en poco tiempo saldremos de dudas.



Cierto,...lo unico que sabemos es que no es bienintencionado, sin duda es una utilizacion torticera.


----------



## Sombra (31 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ucrania + Serbia + Taiwan + ¿Irán? ¿Arabia Saudí? ¿Los aliens?
> 
> No, a Octubre no llegamos ni de puta coña a este paso.
> 
> Ha sido abandonar Afganistán y a EEUU no paran de crecerle los enanos...



A todo Imperio que llega a su fase final le surgen enemigos por todas partes. USA ya no está en una época expansiva, está en una época de mantener la hegemonía de lo que ya controla, que no es poco, sino demasiado. Y lo que está claro es una cosa: el primer país que lanzará atómicas será USA, en cuanto vea que pierde su hegemonía mundial las lanzará. De gatillo fácil.


----------



## pgas (31 Jul 2022)

claro, no entiendo cual es la queja de L, es un crimen de guerra en toda regla y todo crimen reclama un castigo


*Ucrania llena municiones con minas PFM-1 para aterrorizar a los civiles en Donbass*

*30 de julio de 2022*

El terror de Ucrania no conoce fronteras. Cada vez que a la mente enferma de los nazis se les ocurren nuevas formas de dañar a la población civil.
Recientemente, se ha vuelto más frecuente el bombardeo del territorio de la República con el uso del MLRS “ Uragan ” por cohetes de racimo, que están llenos de minas PFM-1. Están golpeando las áreas densamente pobladas de Makeyevka, Yasinovataya y Donetsk con esta munición.






















Y hoy hay informes de que estos terribles hallazgos se encontraron en las calles de Donetsk y Makeyevka. Más de 600 minas yacen en los caminos por donde caminan niños, mujeres y ancianos.







Este tipo de minas está diseñado para usarse en campos, bosques contra la infantería enemiga, pero los nazis les dieron un nuevo uso, a saber, contra civiles. Todos los días hay informes de que la gente encuentra estas trampas mortales en las calles de la RPD

El uso de estas armas contra civiles es un genocidio directo, pero por alguna razón Occidente todavía hace la vista gorda ante todos estos crímenes. Solo por una afortunada casualidad y, por supuesto, la vigilancia de la población local, nadie ha sufrido estas trampas mortales en la República hasta ahora.
El ejército ucraniano ha sido durante mucho tiempo terroristas manchados con la sangre de los civiles. Si alguna vez fueron fieles al juramento, hoy, como perros, sirven a bandoleros que llegaron ilegalmente al poder en 2014.

Según todas las leyes internacionales, son criminales y tarde o temprano responderán por lo que han hecho en un tribunal. Los investigadores del Comité de Investigación de Rusia están trabajando en el territorio de la RPD y la LPR, quienes recopilan cuidadosamente materiales sobre estos delitos e inician procesos penales contra los involucrados. Estoy seguro que ningún criminal escapará al merecido castigo.

*Andrei Rudenko*


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, ha instado este domingo a Kosovo, así como a EE.UU. y la UE, "que están detrás de ellos", a "cesar las provocaciones" y a respetar los derechos de los serbios en esa república parcialmente reconocida.

"La decisión de las 'autoridades' de Pristina de empezar a aplicar 'normas' discriminatorias e injustificadas sobre la sustitución obligatoria de los documentos personales y los números de registro de los serbios locales a partir del 1 de agosto es un paso más hacia la expulsión de la población serbia de Kosovo, forzando la salida de las instituciones serbias de Kosovo que protegen los derechos de los residentes serbios de la arbitrariedad del gobierno de los radicales de Pristina dirigidos por el 'primer ministro' Albin Kurti", declaró Zajárova.



La vocera también señaló que los dirigentes de Kosovo "están agravando deliberadamente [el conflicto] para lanzar un escenario violento", y añadió que mediante estas acciones Occidente "quiere 'neutralizar' [a Belgrado] mediante los albanokosovares".

Además, Zajárova subrayó que la situación actual "es un ejemplo más del fracaso de la misión de mediación de la UE" y que la comunidad, a la que Serbia busca unirse, propuso a Belgrado "aceptar de facto la privación de derechos de sus compatriotas".






"Pedimos a Pristina, a EE.UU. y la UE, que están detrás de ellos, que cesen las provocaciones y respeten los derechos de los serbios en Kosovo", concluyó.

Los comentarios desde el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso se produjeron en medio de las crecientes tensiones entre Belgrado y la república parcialmente reconocida, debido a la decisión de Pristina de implementar una controvertida ley que exige que los serbios que viven en el territorio remplacen sus registros de vehículos emitidos por Serbia por placas de Kosovo a partir del 1 de agosto.


Por su parte, el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, afirmó este domingo que el Ejército kosovar planea realizar un ataque contra la población serbia que vive en el norte de la provincia autónoma de Kosovo y Metojia. Anteriormente se informó que los serbios de estos territorios estaban construyendo barricadas, mientras que las fuerzas especiales kosovares han cerrado los pasos fronterizos y Belgrado ha puesto en alerta al Ejército.


----------



## Epicii (31 Jul 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> A todo Imperio que llega a su fase final le surgen enemigos por todas partes. USA ya no está en una época expansiva, está en una época de mantener la hegemonía de lo que ya controla, que no es poco, sino demasiado. Y lo que está claro es una cosa: el primer país que lanzará atómicas será USA, en cuanto vea que pierde su hegemonía mundial las lanzará. De gatillo fácil.



"el primer país que lanzará atómicas será USA"
Eso es como predecir el pasado....


----------



## Impresionante (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ultimate (31 Jul 2022)

Pido disculpas por el OT

Tócate los cojones, mardones!!

Lo que tiene que tener por detrás de corrupción este tío para decir esto!!













EL MUNDO - Diario online líder de información en español


Noticias, actualidad, álbumes, debates, sociedad, servicios, entretenimiento y última hora en España y el mundo




www.elmundo.es













Alberto Núñez Feijóo: "Cuando gobierne, el español no será una lengua extranjera en Cataluña"


Alberto Núñez Feijóo se marca como objetivo repetir los resultados de Galicia, Andalucía y Madrid y alcanzar una mayoría suficiente para gobernar sólo con ministros...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Elimina (31 Jul 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ucrania + Serbia + Taiwan + ¿Irán? ¿Arabia Saudí? ¿Los aliens?
> 
> No, a Octubre no llegamos ni de puta coña a este paso.
> 
> Ha sido abandonar Afganistán y a EEUU no paran de crecerle los enanos...



¿EEUU? ¿aún existe?


----------



## Praktica (31 Jul 2022)

*La agonía de Occidente*

por Thierry Meyssan

Serguei Lavrov suele comparar a Occidente con una fiera herida. Y estima que es mejor ‎no provocarlo para evitar que destroce todo en un ataque de locura. Es mejor ‎guiarlo en paz hacia el cementerio. Pero Occidente no lo ve de la misma manera. ‎Washington y Londres están embarcados en una cruzada contra Moscú y Pekín. ‎Rugen constantemente y parecen dispuestos a todo. Pero, ¿qué pueden hacer ‎en realidad?‎

La cumbre del G7 en Baviera y la de la OTAN en Madrid iban a anunciar el castigo de Occidente ‎contra el Kremlin por su «_operación militar especial en Ucrania_». Pero, aunque la imagen que ‎se ha resaltado ha sido la de una unidad entre las potencias occidentales, la realidad muestra ‎que esas potencias están desconectadas... de las realidades, que han perdido audiencia en el mundo entero y que, ‎en definitiva, están ante el fin de su hegemonía. ‎
Mientras los occidentales se convencen a sí mismos de que lo que está en juego es Ucrania, ‎el mundo los ve atrapados en la «_trampa de Tucídides_» [1]. ‎‎¿Seguirán las relaciones internacionales organizándose alrededor de ellos o acabarán siendo ‎finalmente multipolares? ¿Se liberarán los pueblos hasta ahora sometidos y alcanzarán la ‎soberanía? ¿Será posible pensar de una manera que no sea en términos de dominación global y ‎dedicarnos todos al desarrollo de todos?‎
Los occidentales han imaginado, alrededor de la «_operación militar especial_» rusa en Ucrania, ‎una narrativa que no menciona lo que ellos mismos han hecho desde la disolución de la Unión ‎Soviética. Prefieren olvidar que sus países firmaron la Carta de Seguridad Europea –también ‎conocida como la Declaración de Estambul de la OSCE. Prefieren olvidar también que ‎ellos mismos violaron lo estipulado en ese documento metiendo uno a uno en la OTAN a todos ‎los ex miembros del Pacto de Varsovia y a varios de los nuevos Estados postsoviéticos. Tampoco quieren recordar que ellos mismos derrocaron el gobierno ucraniano en 2004, ni el golpe ‎de Estado mediante el cual instauraron en Kiev un régimen de nacionalistas banderistas, ‎en 2014. Sin hablar de todo ese pasado, atribuyen todos los males a Rusia y se niegan a ‎cuestionar lo que ellos mismos hicieron anteriormente, consideran que sólo “aprovecharon” ‎ciertas coyunturas y estiman que sus victorias pasadas les confieren derechos. ‎
Para sostener esa narrativa imaginaria, los occidentales recurren a la censura de los ‎medios rusos en sus propios países. En otras palabras, los occidentales se venden como «_demócratas_»... pero ‎más vale censurar las voces discordantes que tener que mentir. ‎
Todas las potencias occidentales abordan, unánimemente, el conflicto ucraniano convenciéndose ‎a sí mismas de que tienen el deber de juzgar, condenar y sancionar a Rusia. Han chantajeado a los ‎países más pequeños para imponer en la Asamblea General de la ONU un texto que parece darles ‎la razón. Y ahora planean desmantelar Rusia, como antes lo hicieron con Yugoslavia y como ya ‎han tratado de hacerlo con Irak, Libia, Siria y Yemen, mediante la estrategia Rumsfeld-Cebrowski ‎‎ [2].‎
Para lograr ese objetivo han comenzado a aislar a Rusia de la finanza internacional y del comercio ‎mundial, le han cortado el acceso al sistema SWIFT y a Lloyds, impidiéndole no sólo comprar y ‎vender sino también garantizar el transporte de sus mercancías. Están tratando de provocar el ‎derrumbe económico de la Federación Rusa. De hecho, el 27 de junio pasado, la agencia Moody’s ‎declaró a Rusia en _default_ (impago) [3]. ‎
Pero nada de eso ha tenido el efecto esperado… porque todo el mundo sabe que las arcas del Banco ‎Central ruso están llenas de divisas y de oro. En realidad, Rusia pagó los 100 millones que tenía ‎que pagar pero no pudo transferirlos a Occidente… por causa de las sanciones occidentales. ‎Así que Moscú puso ese dinero en una cuenta en espera de que los acreedores busquen ‎la manera de tener acceso a esos fondos. ‎
Mientras tanto, la Federación Rusa, que ya no recibe pagos de los occidentales, ha comenzado a ‎vender sus productos, específicamente sus hidrocarburos, a otros compradores, principalmente ‎a China. Como los pagos ya no pueden efectuarse en dólares, Moscú está cobrando en otras ‎monedas. Por consiguiente, los dólares que los clientes de Rusia utilizaban antes para pagar los ‎productos rusos están regresando a Estados Unidos.
Ese proceso ya estaba en marcha desde ‎hace años pero las sanciones unilaterales occidentales lo han acelerado bruscamente. La enorme ‎cantidad de dólares que están regresando a Estados Unidos –y acumulándose allí– está desatando ‎una imponente alza de precios en suelo estadounidense. La Reserva Federal trata de hacer todo ‎lo posible por desviar una parte del alza de precios hacia los países de la eurozona. Resultado: el ‎alza de precios se propaga a toda velocidad por todo el oeste de Europa. ‎
A todas estas, el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) no es una entidad concebida para favorecer el ‎desarrollo económico. Su misión primordial consiste en manejar la inflación dentro de la Unión ‎Europea. Al comprobar que no tiene como frenar el brusco aumento de los precios en Europa, el ‎BCE trata de utilizar esa tendencia para reducir su propia deuda. Así que el Banco Central ‎Europeo está invitando los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea a compensar, mediante ‎reducciones de impuestos y subvenciones, el repentino derrumbe del poder adquisitivo de sus ‎‎“ciudadanos europeos”. Pero eso es caer en un círculo vicioso: al ayudar a sus ciudadanos, ‎los países miembros de la Unión Europea se entregan –atados de pies y manos– al Banco ‎Central Europeo, se encadenan todavía más a las deudas de Estados Unidos y se empobrecen ‎aún más. ‎
Esta espiral inflacionista no tiene puerta de salida. Es la primera vez que Occidente se ve ‎obligado a “tragarse” los dólares que Washington ha venido imprimiendo alegremente durante ‎décadas. El alza de precios en Occidente corresponde al costo de los gastos del imperio yanqui ‎durante al menos los últimos 30 años. Es ahora cuando Occidente se ve obligado a pagar ‎lo que costaron sus guerras contra Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak, Libia, Siria y Yemen. ‎
Hasta ahora, Estados Unidos mataba a todo aquel que amenazaba la supremacía del dólar. ‎Colgaron a Saddam Hussein y saquearon el Banco Central iraquí. Torturaron y lincharon a ‎Muammar el-Kadhafi –quien estaba preparando el lanzamiento de una moneda única panafricana– ‎y saquearon el Banco Central libio. Las enormes reservas que esos Estados petroleros habían ‎acumulado durante años “desaparecieron” sin dejar rastro. Sólo se vio algunos militares ‎estadounidenses partir con decenas de miles de dólares, a menudo envueltos en sacos plásticos ‎usualmente destinados a envolver la basura. Al excluir a Rusia de los intercambios en dólares, ‎Washington no ha hecho otra cosa que provocar lo que tanto temía: el dólar estadounidense ‎ha dejado de ser la divisa de referencia internacional. ‎
La mayoría del resto del mundo no es ciega. Viendo lo que sucede muchos corrieron a participar ‎en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo y después trataron de inscribirse en la cumbre virtual ‎de los países del BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China, Sudáfrica). Esa mayoría se da cuenta ahora –‎un poco tarde– de que Rusia inició la «_Asociación de Eurasia Ampliada_» en 2016 y de que ‎el ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguei Lavrov, hizo el anuncio en ese sentido, ante la Asamblea ‎General de la ONU, en septiembre de 2018 [4]. ‎
Durante 4 años, se han construido muchos kilómetros de carreteras y de vías férreas para ‎integrar a Rusia en las nuevas «_rutas de la seda_» concebidas por China. Eso ha permitido ‎redireccionar –en sólo meses– los flujos de mercancías. ‎
El reflujo de los dólares estadounidenses y el redireccionamiento de los flujos de mercancías están ‎acentuando además el alza de los precios de la energía. Rusia, uno de los primeros exportadores ‎de hidrocarburos de todo el mundo, está viendo sus ingresos aumentar considerablemente en ‎ese sector. La moneda rusa –el rublo– goza de mejor salud que nunca. En un esfuerzo por ‎revertir esa tendencia, el G7 acaba de fijar un precio tope para el gas ruso y para el petróleo ‎ruso. En otras palabras, el G7 acaba de ordenar a la «_comunidad internacional_» que no acepte ‎pagar más caro por los hidrocarburos que necesita desesperadamente. ‎
Pero es evidente que Rusia no piensa permitir que Occidente fije los precios de los productos ‎rusos. Quien no quiera pagarlos al precio del mercado… sencillamente no podrá obtenerlos y ‎parece muy poco probable los clientes potenciales se priven de lo que necesitan ‎sólo para complacer a Occidente. ‎
El G7 trata de organizar su supremacía, al menos en el plano intelectual [5]. Pero eso ya no funciona. El viento sopla ahora en otra dirección. Se han ‎acabado los cuatro siglos de hegemonía occidental. ‎
Desesperado, el G7 se ha comprometido a resolver la crisis mundial de los alimentos… que es ‎resultado de su propia política. Los países afectados saben perfectamente lo que valen los ‎‎“compromisos” del G7. Todavía están esperando por el famoso gran plan de desarrollo para ‎África, entre otras muchas promesas occidentales. Esos países saben que Occidente simplemente ‎no puede garantizarles fertilizantes nitrogenados o potásicos, pero se empeña en impedir Rusia los venda. Las famosas ayudas del G7 –tan útiles como una venda en una pierna plástica– no tienen otro ‎objetivo que hacerlos esperar y tratar de evitar que se cuestionen los sagrados principios del ‎libre comercio. ‎
‎





*La cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid quiso ser una demostración de unidad y poderío. Pero ‎los países miembros de esa alianza bélica sólo fueron convocados para firmar lo que ‎Washington y Londres ya habían decidido… sin consultarlos. La unidad mostrada en Madrid ‎fue en realidad otra demostración de ese vasallaje que muchos quisieran dejar atrás.‎ *
La única opción posible para mantener la dominación occidental es la guerra. La OTAN tendría ‎que lograr destruir Rusia, como Roma cuando arrasó Cartago. Pero, ya es tarde para eso. ‎Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa disponen de sistemas de armas mucho más ‎sofisticados que Occidente. Y ya los pusieron a prueba en Siria, desde 2014. Rusia tiene ‎lo necesario para aplastar a sus enemigos en cualquier momento. En 2018, el presidente ‎Vladimir Putin mostró a los parlamentarios rusos los sorprendentes progresos de su industria ‎bélica [6].‎
La cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid fue una linda operación de comunicación [7]. Pero probablemente fue también el canto del cisne. Los 32 miembros de la OTAN ‎proclamaron su unidad con la desesperación de quienes temen a la muerte. Como si nada, ‎adoptaron primero una estrategia para dominar el mundo durante los 10 próximos años, ‎señalando el «_crecimiento_» de China como una fuente de preocupación [8], lo cual equivale a ‎confesar que el objetivo de la OTAN no es garantizar la seguridad de sus miembros sino ‎más bien dominar el mundo. Seguidamente, abrieron el proceso de adhesión de Suecia y ‎Finlandia y se plantearon además la posibilidad de acercarse a las fronteras de China, con una ‎eventual adhesión de Japón. 

El único incidente, rápidamente puesto bajo relativo control, fue la presión turca que obligó a ‎Finlandia y Suecia a condenar el PKK [9]. Incapaz de enfrentar la presión ‎de Turquía, Estados Unidos abandonó a sus aliados –los mercenarios kurdos en Siria y sus líderes ‎en el extranjero. ‎
También se decidió multiplicar por 7,5 la Fuerza de Acción Rápida de la OTAN, haciéndola pasar ‎de 40 000 a 300 000 efectivos, y estacionarla en la frontera con Rusia. Con esa decisión, los ‎miembros de la OTAN vuelven a violar los compromisos ya contraídos y estipulados en la Carta de ‎Seguridad Europea ya que amenazan directamente a Rusia. ‎
Mientras tanto, el Pentágono ya está haciendo mapas sobre el desmantelamiento de Rusia que ‎espera concretar. ‎
El ex embajador de Rusia ante la OTAN y actual director de Roscosmos, Dimitri Rogozin, ‎respondió a esas elucubraciones publicando en su cuenta de _Telegram_, las coordenadas de tiro ‎de los centros de decisión de la OTAN –incluyendo las del centro de convenciones de Madrid ‎donde estaban reunidos los jefes de Estado y/o de gobierno de esa alianza militar [10]. ‎
No hay que olvidar que Rusia ya dispone de vectores hipersónicos, actualmente imposibles de ‎interceptar, capaces de poner en sólo minutos una o más cargas nucleares encima de la sede de ‎la OTAN, en Bruselas, e incluso en el Pentágono, en Washington. Y, para que nadie se ‎equivoque, Serguei Lavrov, precisó –refiriéndose a los discípulos de Leo Strauss, sólidamente ‎posicionados en la cúpula de Washington– que las decisiones militares de Occidente ni siquiera ‎son cosa de los militares sino que se toman en el Departamento de Estado estadounidense, ‎lo cual implica que ese pudiera ser el primer blanco. ‎
Se imponen entonces varias interrogantes. ¿Están dispuestos los dirigentes occidentales a jugarse ‎el todo por el todo? ¿Asumirán el riesgo de desatar una Tercera Guerra Mundial –sabiéndola ‎perdida de antemano– únicamente para no hundirse solos?‎



Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Loignorito (31 Jul 2022)

Pues bien por usted. Estoy aburrido de ver cuantos compañeros foreros olvidan su humanidad por causa de su ideología. Y me horroriza constatar la escasez de humanidad en la mayoría, aquí o fuera. Me horroriza y me empuja para denunciar nuestra bajeza moral. Y no me refiero a los pro-rusos, no nos equivoquemos con mi intención. Estoy asqueado de ver con qué ligereza e insensibilidad se trata la vida humana en estos foros. Me provoca un profundo asco y rabia.

Aquí comunmente, se habla de la eliminación de 'nazis' cuando se trata de las tropas ucranianas. Y la verdad es que la mayoría de los que caen en el campo de batalla, de nazis nada. Solo son hombres engañados y empujados por un régimen traidor a su nación y en beneficio de intereses extranjeros. Pero queda 'de puta madre' decir que eran 'putos nazis'. Y encima, lo más curioso de todo, es que esos mismos 'putos nazis', se enfrentaron a los mismos enemigos que ahora entendemos nuestros. Esos mismos que ahora vierten mentiras sobre la realidad de esta guerra, pero no se nos caen los anillos aceptando esa misma propaganda sobre los nazis de principio del siglo XX, dado que nos son 'cómodas', pues el mal en esencia está utilizando esa misma ideología en Ucrania para sus fines. Obvio es que apoyan cualquier cosa si les conviene pero ¿y nosotros? ¿nos vamos a comportar como ellos?

Mire, la verdad sobre los nazis en la SGM yo no la conozco. No sé si eran una puta mierda, o solo patriotas a su germánica manera ¿sabe lo que sé? que esos mismos hijos de la gran puta ahora nos están jodiendo a todos. Y veo sus mentiras todos los días en este foro, y antes en el de la guerra en Siria. Y no me creo nada de lo que dicen ahora, ni tampoco de lo que dijeron entonces. La pena es que tengo pocas posibilidades de hallar la verdad entre todo este montón de mierda que llamamos información. Y me da una rabia que no se la puedo ni explicar.

Y buenas noches.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Jul 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Disparos y sirenas antiaéreas en el norte de Kosovo
> 
> Los medios de comunicación serbios informan de que los serbios de Kosovo están levantando barricadas para frenar el avance de las "fuerzas especiales" militantes albanesas. Anteriormente se informó de que se esperaba algo terrible en Kosovo a partir del 1 de agosto. Los documentos serbios fueron declarados inválidos a partir de entonces. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores serbio, Nikola Selakovic, afirmó que las autoridades de ocupación albanesas están "preparando literalmente el infierno en los próximos días" para los serbios que viven en Kosovo.
> Kosovo es Srbija
> ...



Ya estaba liada con lo de Ucrania, que es de hecho el inicio de la primera guerra mundial de este siglo, hemos estado viendo cómo estos meses se han firmado tratados y alianzas, marcado líneas de colores y enviado armas a diversas zonas del planeta. Si se lía en Serbia podría escalar muy rápido, y estoy seguro de que esta vez las potencias continentales asiáticas no se van a quedar esperando a que vayan a por ellos, llevan décadas esperando a los yanquis y seguro que les tienen muchas sorpresas preparadas. De las tres guerras mundiales anteriores podemos sacar la lección de que en cada guerra se creó un modo novedoso de estrategia y miles de tácticas nuevas asociadas a los avances tecnológicos, a saber qué nos espera en esta.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> He flipado con la descripción de los fallos del cetme… las pistolas de agua de mis hijos parecen más fiables
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Bueno ...no es culpa del diseño...es culpa del abaratamiento de costes, y usar malos materiales. La serie primera de LC que hicieron para la guardia civil eran bastante buenos.

No confundirlo con mi querido Cetme C...

Ese es...EL ARMA!!!


----------



## NS 4 (31 Jul 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> He flipado con la descripción de los fallos del cetme… las pistolas de agua de mis hijos parecen más fiables
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Lo dicho...no confundirlo con el CETME C.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Jul 2022)

Graham Phillips - *Seven Severodonetsk Minutes!*


----------



## piru (31 Jul 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bueno ...no es culpa del diseño...es culpa del abaratamiento de costes, y usar malos materiales. La serie primera de LC que hicieron para la guardia civil eran bastante buenos.
> 
> No confundirlo con mi querido Cetme C...
> 
> Ese es...EL ARMA!!!



El problema del L es que abarataron costes. Pero el diseño era bueno:


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y esto a que viene? He comparao yo Suiza con Honduras? Solo me descojonaba un poco de vuestra peculiar forma de catalogar a los gobiernos: si se pagan impuestos, ladrones socialcomunistas ....
> 
> Que sepas que en la URSS no había prácticamente impuestos, por ejemplo. La razón es obvia.



Cojones, es que no hablo solo de impuestos, eres tu quien lo hace...
Suiza y Honduras tienen diferencias, no en los impuestos, de hecho, un gobierno suizo puede cobrar un impuesto más alto que uno hondureño, por razones que todos conocemos y que son obvias
Sois vosotros los que poneis ejemplos de "capitalismo" cuando en muchos de esos países no se ha aplicado ninguna libertad económica digna, no se trata del "nombre" que te pongas, se trata de como haces para que la gente sea libre y se desarrolle, nada más

Vosotros argumentáis que la gente es subnormal y que no pueden vivir sin el estado, bien, países como los más "capitalistas" o más libres, demuestran que no es así, y gracias a eso, incluso pueden mantener impuestos altos que no tienen la misma repercusión que en otros sitios, ¿has oido hablar del esfuerzo fiscal?

Independientemente de los impuestos (que, por cierto, tampoco Venezuela los tenía altos, sino precisamente, en algunos casos inexistentes) la clave sigue siendo la libertad con la que tu, si no necesitas porque no tienes otra opción, o si te sale de los huevos, puedes montar un negocio

Porque la realidad, es que la gente no quiere tocarse los huevos y no trabajar viviendo de lo mínimo, la gente quiere calidad y nivel de vida, y eso ocurre aquí y en la Conchinchina, por eso, lo más importante para desarrollar una sociedad no es a través de impuestos

Que haya gente que piense que, con la que está cayendo en España, se va a solucionar algo con impuestos es que directamente no le rige el cerebro


----------



## alfonbass (31 Jul 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aprender a comer lentejas es una opción tan válida como la de tirar levitas.



Es posible que pienses que es un comentario con sentido?


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Jul 2022)

Putin's health is under fresh scrutiny amid footage of limp right arm


The clip captured the moment Putin, 69, was given a tour of a military museum as part of a weekend of festivities marking Russia's Navy Day, celebrated on the last Sunday of every July




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JAGGER (31 Jul 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Rusia es la sexta economía del mundo, y su PIB real (PPP con datos del FMI) es el 83% del alemán y el doble del español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lo efectos de poderío económico no pinta absolutamente nada esa medición. Ni coches puen hacer.
Salario mínimo ruso 139 dólares.


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Donde comenzara el enfrentamiento Otan vs Chinoruso? Ucrania, Taiwan o Iran?


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Ago 2022)

A vueltas con lo de la corbata. A toro pasado, me está pareciendo una señal de sumisión o asentimiento a los desencorbatados del G7.
Y luego, la visita a Kosovo.
No sé, creo que he de descansar un poco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

La llamada guerra civil de Ucrania es un detonante para lo que está por venir. 

Pero si llevan décadas diciéndolo : DESPUÉS DE LA PANDEMIA ... GUERRAS LOCALES ! 

EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO . EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR.
Sólo se debe llegar a las armas cuando ha fallado todo lo anterior. 

( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )



















El 'niqab' asoma en Sarajevo


"La empresa Panamera le ofrece apartamentos de lujo, de 47 a 110 metros cuadrados, en una localización exclusiva, alta calidad de construcción y listos para entrar a vivir en




www.elmundo.es





La desintegración de los países europeos está dirigida y financiada por enemigos como es lógico. Sánchez trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia y nunca ha dejado de hacerlo desde la fecha. 

Sánchez es un sicario de los que saldrían beneficiados con la desaparición de España. En el hipotético caso de que Cataluña fuese independiente enseguida se vería quienes son los que están detrás, puesto que la islamización de Cataluña y el país vasco ya es un hecho y ni siquiera han necesitado una guerra . De la misma manera que se contratan futbolistas se contratan políticos , jueces , periodistas y hasta generales del ejército. 

*Mansour bin Zayed Al Nahyan*, presidente y propietario del Manchester City. El nacido en 1970 es hijo del primer presidente de los *Emiratos Árabes Unidos* y miembro de la familia real. *¿ acaso no está contratado el independentista* *Pep Guardiola por los jeques ? ¿ por qué no va a estarlo Sánchez y muchos más ? *

la familia real catarí decidió crear el *Qatar Investment Authority*, fondo del país árabe para manejar sus inversiones en todo el mundo. Al Thani metió a su amigo de la infancia Al-Khelaïfi y *lo hizo presidente de la empresa*.
el presidente del París, *ha gastado lo menos 1.200 millones de euros en el equipo*, esto lo ha puesto en el ojo del huracán para una larga investigación de la UEFA, en relación a incumplimientos al *Fair Play Financiero*. Empezaron por fichar a *Beckham*, *Zlatan*, *Cavani*; y en épocas más recientes nombres como Neymar, *Mbappé* y *Di María*. Además ha buscado tener a los técnicos más importantes como: *Carlo Ancelotti*, *Laurent Blanc*, *Unai Emery*, *Thomas Tuchel y Mauricio Pochettino. * 

*Como todo el mundo sabe también ha fichado a Messi *. Se venden al mejor postor . Cambian de equipo según sea la cantidad de petrodólares . 
El fútbol es un gran escaparate para normalizar la invasión musulmana . Da menos miedo que los imanes llamando al rezo desde la Mezquita en las ciudades europeas. 

*Sánchez es un broker de primer nivel.* Su gestión como presidente es nefasta porque está trabajando para los enemigos . Pero para ellos lo está haciendo de sobresaliente. Se tiene que ganar lo que le han pagado y la prima a mayores por conseguir lo tratado. 

¿ qué tiene qué perder ? ¿ alguien cree que irá a la cárcel ? ¿ acaso está Zapatero el de los trenes de Atocha en la cárcel ? " el de la alianza de civilizaciones ! " 

Detrás de los radicales cambios geoestratégicos que están por suceder está el expansionismo islámico que podemos comprobar por todos lados. 

La mascarilla ha sido el hiyab para ir acostumbrando a la borregada. Les ha salido tan bien lo del coronavirus que están imparables ! 

LA ONU es musulmana ¿ alguien lo duda ? ¿ acaso es cristiana ? mientras los países musulmanes cada vez son más feroces defensores de su identidad religiosa ellos mismos han diluido el sentimiento religioso en Europa que en pocos años ya nadie se considera creyente. 

Aunque dios no exista, la religión es un fuerte rasgo de identidad y cohesión social y por su defensa han habido muchas guerras . Lo que han hecho en Europa es trasladar la identidad a las parafilias . No solo los LGTBXZ... toda la sociedad ha sido adoctrinada para que crean que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con el sexo en vez de formar familias . El sexo es el opio que en su día dio tan buenos resultados en la invasión China. 

Entendamos que si dos civilizaciones vecinas y enfrentadas son tan diferentes, una de las dos tiene que estar muy equivoca y por lo tanto una perdurará y absorberá a la otra. 
Todo lo que es pecado y delito en los países árabes se promociona y financia en Europa : feminismo, pornografía, adoctrinamiento escolar , destrucción de las familias, enfrentamiento social , divorcios, abortos, mascotismo , aceptación de la invasión africana ... hasta los ídolos sociales son personajes degenerados a los que les hacen series como La Veneno o Nacho Vidal y todo gira en torno a lo mismo . Por lo que cuesta un misil le pagan el sueldo de por vida a Jorge Javier y 12 más como él . 

¿ POR QUÉ LOS PAÍSES DEL GOLFO QUE REBOSAN DE DINERO NO ADMITEN REFUGIADOS ? 

¿ quienes son los que empujan a los negros hacia Europa ? ¿ quienes financian su estancia ? ¿ por qué están desaparecidos ? 
¿ a quienes obedecen millones de sicarios africanos en edad militar que están esperando la señal ?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (1 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Si claro, eso es evidente. Las razones pueden ser varias, para empezar Cuba no tiene recursos estratégicos que USA necesite, con Batista era una simple colonia turística al estilo de España. Además es necesario que sirva como escarmiento, que todo el mundo pueda ver su miseria, pero sin crear un martir, algo muy peligroso en el volcán que es América Latina.



Si en Cuba hay miseria ¿Cómo llamas a la que hay en Perú, Ecuador, Colombia, Guatemala, Honduras, El salvador, ...?
No era Cuba una simple colonia turística, se habían apropiado de las tierras de cultivo de caña y la mafia tenía allí sus casas de juego, hoteles, ..
Lo que si es cierto es el no tener recursos naturales, posiblemente esa fue la razón principal para no invadirla. También que toda Hispanoamérica estaba pendiente de lo que pasaba en Cuba y USA tenía que parar esa enfermedad antes de que cundiera mediante sus mejores alumnos: los brutales gobiernos militares de los 60.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## ignorante (1 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A lo efectos de poderío económico no pinta absolutamente nada esa medición. Ni coches puen hacer.
> Salario mínimo ruso 139 dólares.



¿No pueden fabricar coches?

Recuerda que el 50% del PIB mundial actualmente ya no lo generan EEUU y sus vasallos (Canada, la UE, Japón, Australia, etc) sino el restante *85% de la población mundial que no ha sancionado a Rusia* y se va a beneficiar de poder comprarles todo lo que nosotros tenemos que importar del amo. Obviamente, si europa no logra librarse del chantaje de su amo, Rusia tendrá que reestructurar mercados y proveedores. Pero EEUU ya no puede ir de matón por medio mundo. De hecho, ahora incluso va de lameculos por oriente medio ... y toda américa desde Méjico inclusive hasta la patagonia (el 100% de los países en ese área) ya no son vasallos (tan poco les ha dado a cambio que no tienen nada que perder por ser rebeldes... y ahora no tiene tanta capacidad para inducirles golpes de estado como antaño). El último vasallo en desaparecer por la zona ha sido Colombia.

Para hacerse una idea de la competitividad rusa:









Todoterreno, camper y muy barato: 18.000 € por el mejor Lada Niva


Si quieres comprar una camper por un precio barato, esta preparación sobre un todoterreno clásico como el Lada Niva es una autocaravana por solo 18.000 euros.




es.motor1.com


----------



## aurariola (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> El problema del L es que abarataron costes. Pero el diseño era bueno:



Los lc que les dieron a la guardia civil salieron defectuosos, tenían problemas en el cañón y cuando se sobrecalentaban se deformaban, por eso se los endosaron a la guardia civil que los usaba en la procesiones de semana Santa y poco más......... la mayoría de sus unidades siguió con el cetme y la zeta de toda la vida


----------



## Teuro (1 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Dusan Stojanovic, Associated Press
> Compartir en Facebook
> Compartir en Twitter
> China entrega misiles a Serbia, lo que hace temer una acumulación de armas
> ...



Primer mandamiento en política internacional: "Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses de potencias extranjeras". Que China esté armando y enalteciendo a Serbia para que abra un frente en Bosnia o Kósovo es un ejemplo práctico de ser el campo de batalla de los intereses chinos y norteamericanos.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Como resultado de un ataque con misiles contra Nikolaev, el oligarca ucraniano Vadatursky (n. ° 15 de la lista ucraniana de Forbes), que era uno de los "bolsos" de Poroshenko, fue liquidado en su casa.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ahora si que ha cambiado el guión, lo de atacar a oligarcas como Vadatursky es ya parecido a lo que hace Israel o USA…interesante este giro … ¿aviso para alguno?



Oleksiy Opanasovych Vadatursky (nacido el 8 de septiembre de 1947, pueblo de Bendzary, región de Odessa) es un empresario agrícola ucraniano. Heroe de Ucrania, director general de la empresa agrícola NIBULON, vicepresidente de la Asociación de Granos de Ucrania (desde febrero de 2005).




Se conoce la religion del oligarca eliminado ???, puede que no sea un detalle importante si era ortodoxo, pero si era de religion judia, es un aviso de que los que conspiren contra Rusia, no estan exentos de recibir su castigo.


----------



## Teuro (1 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Muy acertado. Coincidimos en que USA quiere mantener a Cuba en la miseria. Pero ahora nos hacemos la siguiente pregunta ¿de veras teniendo Cuba al ladito de USA, si hubiese querido, no habría destruido el actual sistema e implantado uno acorde a sus 'valores'?
> 
> Si USA quiere devastar un país, por ejemplo Irak, pues va y lo revienta ¿y por qué no ha hecho lo propio con Cuba. Cojones, que lo tienen apegado a sus fronteras. Si quieren, empiezan lanzando ataques desde tierra, sin necesidad de grupos navales, y no queda allí ni un solo castrista vivo.
> 
> ...



Supongo que al régimen castrista no se lo han quitado de encima sencillamente porque no han tenido las excusa apropiada ni la oportunidad de hacerlo. Ahora, en caso de que hubiera una Cuba en Rusia es evidente que hace años que la hubieran invadido con cualquier excusa inventada.


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por un lado necesitan que cualquier ucraniano que esté en dentro de nuestras fronteras, apoye las acciones de Washington-Londres y sus títeres. Qué vergüenza tener que alinear entre ellos a mi nación, España. Y por otro lado, secundario respecto del conflicto, pero prioritario en tanto a la estrategia global de disolución de naciones, les conviene desintegrar aún más la identidad española incrementando el número de extranjeros en ella.
> 
> Aquí nos relajamos indebidamente viendo al 'senil' Biden' 'liderando' las acciones de Washington. Eso es solo una ilusión. Ese tipo no lidera nada. Bastante tiene con mantener la cara frente a los medios. Y no lo conseguiría si estos no estuviesen comprados. Me da hasta pena el pobre viejo vicioso,
> 
> ...





Por si no lo habéis visto, una radiografía muy completa del clan mafioso "Biden"... en el tercio final del video habla de Burisma, Kolomoiski y resto de asuntos ucranianos relacionados con Hunter Biden y su papi.

Saludos


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

¿Coincidencia?


----------



## Honkler (1 Ago 2022)

Como se lie en Kosovo (Serbia, por supuesto), sería el momento apropiado para que Putin diera un buen golpe sobre la mesa.


----------



## Teuro (1 Ago 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> A todo Imperio que llega a su fase final le surgen enemigos por todas partes. USA ya no está en una época expansiva, está en una época de mantener la hegemonía de lo que ya controla, que no es poco, sino demasiado. Y lo que está claro es una cosa: el primer país que lanzará atómicas será USA, en cuanto vea que pierde su hegemonía mundial las lanzará. De gatillo fácil.



El problema está en que "la fase final" de un imperio puede durar ... siglos. España estuvo casi 200 años "derrumbándose".


----------



## maldito (1 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Supongo que al régimen castrista no se lo han quitado de encima sencillamente porque no han tenido las excusa apropiada ni la oportunidad de hacerlo. Ahora, en caso de que hubiera una Cuba en Rusia es evidente que hace años que la hubieran invadido con cualquier excusa inventada.



Ya lo intentaron en Bahía de Cochinos. Sabiendo que habría mucha insurgencia con un tráfico importante de ataudes se lo piensan mucho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La llamada guerra civil de Ucrania es un detonante para lo que está por venir.
> 
> Pero si llevan décadas diciéndolo : DESPUÉS DE LA PANDEMIA ... GUERRAS LOCALES !
> 
> ...




Ojo a los monigotes que están detrás con un disfráz de no sé qué ...

Pues de la misma manera que esos hombres se prestan a esa comedia ... los políticos - periodistas - jueces ... son igual.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

*Kosovo decide aplazar hasta el 1 de septiembre las restricciones de entrada que provocaron tensiones*

Las autoridades de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo anunciaron un aplazamiento de las restricciones de entrada con matrículas y documentos serbios tras el llamamiento del embajador estadounidense Jeffrey Hovenier.

"El Gobierno de Kosovo se ha comprometido a aplazar la aplicación de la decisión del lunes 1 de agosto 2022 (...) al 1 de septiembre 2022, con la condición de que se eliminen las barricadas y se restablezca la libertad de circulación en el norte de Kosovo", resalta el comunicado.
Kosovo agradece a los socios internacionales, especialmente al embajador estadounidense Jeffrey Hovenier, su "compromiso y contribución", señala el texto.
"El Gobierno de la autoproclamada República de Kosovo condena enérgicamente el bloqueo de las carreteras en el norte de Kosovo y el tiroteo con la policía por parte de hombres armados locales. Se informa que las autoridades han mantenido reuniones con representantes internacionales estadounidenses y europeos. Como consecuencia, el Gobierno de Kosovo se comprometió a partir del lunes 1 de agosto de 2022 a posponer la decisión de cancelar la entrada con la documentación serbia hasta el 1 de septiembre de 2022, fecha en la que se retirarían las barricadas y se restablecería la libertad de circulación en el norte de Kosovo", dice el comunicado.
Se informa que el primer ministro kosovar, Albin Kurti, y la presidenta Vjosa Osmani se han reunido con "representantes internacionales estadounidenses y europeos".
La situación en Kosovo se agravó el 31 de julio después de que las autoridades de la autoproclamada república anunciaran a partir del 1 de agosto la prohibición de la entrada en la república de las personas con los documentos de identidad serbios y reinscripción de los automóviles con los matrículos serbios.
La policía fronteriza también cerró los pasos fronterizos Jarinje y Brnjak en la línea administrativa entre Kosovo y Serbia.
Los serbios del norte del Kosovo, dónde la noche del 31 de julio sonaron sirenas antiaéreas, respondieron bloqueando carreteras con barricadas improvisadas. Se ha informado de enfrentamientos armados en la frontera.
El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, instó a las autoridades albanokosovares a mantener la paz y advirtió de que "Serbia ganará" en caso de acciones agresivas contra los serbios en Kosovo.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ojo a los monigotes que están detrás con un disfráz de no sé qué ...
> 
> Pues de la misma manera que esos hombres se prestan a esa comedia ... los políticos - periodistas - jueces ... son igual.



Domadores de leones?


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Domadores de leones?



una puesta en escena que delata que todo es una payasada. 

Pierden credibilidad cuando pretenden simular una categoría institucional que no tienen . 

Detrás de la desintegración de Yugoslavia están los grupos de inversión supranacionales que reparten el despiece como se hace con las empresas en la bolsa cuando son atacadas. 

Sánchez es un bróker . lo dije desde el primer día . Su labor principal es el saqueo de España sin necesidad de ejército enemigo. 

Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
casi dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la segunda guerra mundial .

Los países irrelevantes , lo son hasta para el coronavirus , que no tienen ni muertos , ni mascarillas , ni confinamientos , ni deudas que pagar durante generaciones puesto que en Nigeria , Somalia y resto del tercer mundo ahí no hay nada que robar.

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


----------



## autsaider (1 Ago 2022)

@Nico Me he propuesto echarte una mano con los cálculos. Y ahora tengo nueva información para ampliar los datos que te di.

El frente en Jersón son 225 km. Eso significa que Rusia necesitaría para defenderlo un mínimo de 15 regimientos y además mecanizados. Por tanto nos vamos a más de 1000 camiones.

El rio dnieper en esa zona mide una media de 5 kilómetros de ancho; en sus zonas mas estrechas mide 500 metros.

Ayer atacaron 573 objetivos; incluyendo 40 ferrocarriles.

Lo único que podría parar a los ucranianos sería una llamada de la otan. Pero Jerson está demasiado lejos de las fronteras rusas para que a la otan le preocupe un ataque ucra allí. Por tanto no habrá llamada.

¿Como se supone que los rusos van a abastecer a su ejército al otro lado del rio para al menos mantener Jerson?


autsaider dijo:


> Pues vamos a echarle una mano a @Nico


----------



## Caracalla (1 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> @Nico Me he propuesto echarte una mano con los cálculos. Y ahora tengo nueva información para ampliar los datos que te di.
> 
> El frente en Jersón son 225 km. Eso significa que Rusia necesitaría para defenderlo un mínimo de 15 regimientos y además mecanizados. Por tanto nos vamos a más de 1000 camiones.
> 
> ...



Como van a moverse los Ucros cuando les caiga fuego sobre sus cabezas masivamente?

Estas de cachondeo o que?

A poco que junten 4 unidades, les cae encima un proyectil de artilleria o un misilazo.

Dejad de decir chorradas. Ucrania puede defenderse y gracias. Y en realidad... es tb es falso, los rusos les están dejando inmolar a su ejercito para tener una ocupación posterior más comoda.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es posible que pienses que es un comentario con sentido?



Lea algo.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> El problema del L es que abarataron costes. Pero el diseño era bueno:



El diseño es bueno para armas como pistolas o subametralladoras; en todas ellas el cartucho usado se extrae directamente de la recámara, y por su reducida potencia no es importante las muy pequeñas variaciones de la carga de pólvora o deformaciones del cartucho. Cuando el tamaño del cartucho y la carga de pólvora es mayor como en las balas de fusil es que vienen los problemas con el sistema de "rodillos flotantes", bastan esas mínimas variaciones en la forma del cartucho o la carga de pólvora para diferentes fallas en el arma: el cartucho se "pega" a las paredes de la recámara y el cerrojo rompe la culata del cartucho al retroceder, o la extracción es demasiado rápida y parte de los gases ardientes penetran en el cajón de mecanismos con las ya conocidas consecuencias, o el cerrojo no tiene la fuerza suficiente para extraer el cartucho, o parte de los residuos de la pólvora quemada penetran en el cajón de mecanismos y rodillos trabando el sistema exigiendo limpiar constantemente el interior del arma. algo muy grave en situaciones de combate o ambientes con polvo, arena, nieve, barro,.. Por todo ello es que Alemania se cambió al sistema de cerrojo rotatorio accionado por un pistón empujado por los gases del disparo tomados en la mitad del cañón, lo mismo que hizo Kalashnikpv hace 70 años, y ya común en todas las armas de infantería. 
Advierto, que esto es lo que recuerdo de un libro sobre armas de infantería ya antiguo que trata sobre el tema.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Los lc que les dieron a la guardia civil salieron defectuosos, tenían problemas en el cañón y cuando se sobrecalentaban se deformaban, por eso se los endosaron a la guardia civil que los usaba en la procesiones de semana Santa y poco más......... la mayoría de sus unidades siguió con el cetme y la zeta de toda la vida



No salieron defectuosos, se fabricaron defectuosos. Los primeros, que se los dieron a Infantería d marina, salieron muy buenos y aguantaban todo el tute que les daban en ese cuerpo sin mayores problemas. Pero cambiaron el proceso de fabricación y materiales de forma precipitada y sin mucho sentido ya que aunque costosos, eran más baratos que muchos de la competencia,


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

_* Hay que reconocer el mérito de los periodistas del New York Times y del Washington Post 
en una cosa: son tenaces en el arte del autoengaño. Informan de las noticias sin entender.. . 
Mientras tanto, en EEUU los analistas militares oficiales están informando a sus jefaturas
que Ucrania se está desmoronando. Los chicos y chicas de la Inteligencia de Defensa 
ya no pueden ocultar que Ucrania no está ganando y no tiene camino hacia la victoria. 
Es probable que este creciente reconocimiento genere la reacción de Austin y Milley 
para que dejen de enviar más armas y equipos USAnos en el creciente agujero negro*_
*que es Ucrania... *
While Establishment Media Pushes Delusional Narrative on Ukraine, US Military Brass Now Recognizes the War is Lost - A Son of the New American Revolution


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

Vamos a recapitular con algo de sentido: todo el mundo con algo de cerebro sabe que Ucrania
es un país donde, en mas de la mitad del territorio, su economía y la población ha sido rusa 
durante, al menos, mas de 200 años. Entonces, ¿ por qué mierda siguen con eso de "invasión",


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

Y cuando ya no queda margen, JP Morgan pontifica...

_* Rusia ha sido capaz de redirigir sus exportaciones de petróleo fuera de Europa 
sin graves interrupciones, ha dicho JPMorgan, añadiendo que la esperada caída*_
*de la producción "nunca ocurrió."*
hrobertson@businessinsider.com


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Como van a moverse los Ucros cuando les caiga fuego sobre sus cabezas masivamente?
> 
> Estas de cachondeo o que?
> 
> ...



Simplemente a copiado lo que ha dicho Yago en su último programa, que al parecer recibió una llamada de sus patrocinadores para que matizara sus comentarios de su anterior programa, en el que indico que no le veía posibilidades a una contra-ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson.

En fin, no tiene sentido tratar de argumentar con un necio.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

*Todo sobre la nueva escalada de tensiones entre Serbia y Kosovo*



RT. 
Las tensiones entre Serbia y Kosovo crecieron bruscamente el 31 de julio, amenazando con un enfrentamiento entre las dos partes.

“La atmósfera se ha caldeado”, declaró el presidente serbio, mientras pedía a todos que “intenten mantener la paz a cualquier precio”.
A continuación, repasaremos qué provocó la escalada y cómo se desarrolló.

*La causa*
La escalada fue provocada por la intención de las autoridades de Kosovo, qu proclamó su independencia en el 2008 y que algunos países reconocieron, de *prohibir el uso de matrículas (placas o patentes de vehículos) y documentos serbios en su territorio*.






El primer ministro de la autoproclamada república, Albin Kurti, confirmó la semana pasada los planes del Gobierno para implementar la medida a partir del 1 de agosto. Las autoridades de Kosovo señalaron que se podrán reemplazar las matrículas hasta el 30 de septiembre.

En cuanto a los documentos personales, el paso obligará a personas con documentos emitidos por Belgrado a reemplazarlos por un certificado especial durante su ingreso a Kosovo.

*Críticas de Belgrado*
Las autoridades serbias se opusieron a la intención de implementar las medidas en cuestión. Así, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores serbio, Nikola Selakovic, dijo el 30 de julio que los líderes de Kosovo *preparan “un infierno”* en los próximos días.

Por su parte, Vucic se dirigió el 31 de julio con un mensaje a la nación y afirmó que *el Ejército kosovar planea realizar un ataque* contra la población serbia que vive en el norte de la provincia autónoma de Kosovo y Metojia. “No creo que hayamos estado nunca en una situación más difícil y complicada que la de hoy. ¿Por qué he dicho eso? El régimen de Pristina intenta, presentándose como víctima, explotar los ánimos del mundo”, manifestó.

“La atmósfera se ha caldeado y los serbios no sufrirán más atrocidades”, afirmó el mandatario. “Mi súplica a todos es que intenten mantener la paz a cualquier precio. Pido a los albaneses que entren en razón y a los serbios que no caigan en las provocaciones”, agregó. Al mismo tiempo, pidió a las grandes potencias que reconocieron la independencia del territorio kosovar “que presten un poco de atención a la ley y la realidad sobre el terreno y no permitan que sus pupilos causen conflictos”.

*Bloqueo de carreteras, disparos y alertas antiaéreas*
Mientras tanto, en medios serbios aparecieron reportes de que las fuerzas de Kosovo se reunieron en la parte sur de la ciudad de Kosovska Mitrovica, en el puente que lleva a la parte norte, habitada por serbios. Según la información difundida, las fuerzas especiales kosovares han cerrado los pasos fronterizos y sonaron las sirenas antiaéreas en el norte de la urbe.

Los medios de comunicación serbios informaron que unos 200 albaneses se acercaron al mencionado puente.

En lo que respecta a la población serbia en Kosovo y Metojia, se reportó que* construyeron barricadas en el norte de la región*, así como varias decenas de personas bloquearon la carretera principal que conecta las localidades de Pristina y Raska. Por su parte, Belgrado puso en alerta al Ejército.

Se reportó que se oyeron disparos en la frontera entre Kosovo y Serbia. Posteriormente, Kurti publicó una declaración en la que afirmaba que “grupos armados terroristas” que, según él, están “controlados y financiados” por el Gobierno serbio, abrieron hoy fuego contra la Policía de Kosovo en el norte del país.

Asimismo, en redes sociales se divulgaron videos de vehículos con policías y fuerzas de seguridad que se dirigían desde Pristina a la ciudad de Mitrovica.

En medio de estos acontecimientos, *Vucic celebró una reunión con el Estado Mayor serbio* y luego dio otro discurso, ya en la noche, en el que repitió sus llamamientos a la paz. Pidió a la comunidad internacional que influya en las autoridades de Kosovo.

De acuerdo con sus palabras, *Belgrado está trabajando para aliviar las tensiones. *“Es importante que el diálogo siga en curso y tratemos de resolver estas cuestiones pacíficamente. Creo que tendremos buenas noticias y espero que esto [la escalada de tensiones entre Belgrado y Kosovo] termine no esta noche, sino mañana”, afirmó, agradeciendo a todos los que “apoyaron a Serbia”.

*Reacción mundial*
Ante estos acontecimientos, la representante especial del secretario general de la ONU para Kosovo, Caroline Ziadeh, pidió el 31 de julio que *se evite una mayor escalada* de tensiones en la región. “Insto a todos a que aborden las cuestiones de buena fe a través del diálogo facilitado por la Unión Europea para fortalecer la estabilidad y seguridad para todos”, manifestó.

Al mismo tiempo, *la OTAN destacó que “está preparada para intervenir* si se pone en peligro la estabilidad en el norte de Kosovo”. La Alianza declaró que sigue “apoyando plenamente el proceso de normalización entre Pristina y Belgrado” y pidió “a todas las partes que continúen las negociaciones”.






La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, instó a Kosovo, así como a EE.UU. y la UE, “que están detrás de ellos”, a “cesar las provocaciones” y a *respetar los derechos de los serbios en esa república parcialmente reconocida*. La vocera también señaló que los dirigentes de Kosovo “están agravando deliberadamente [el conflicto] para lanzar un escenario violento”, y añadió que con estas acciones Occidente “quiere ‘neutralizar’ [a Belgrado] mediante los albanokosovares”.

Por su parte, el embajador de EE.UU. en Pristina, Geoff Hovenier, pidió a Kosovo que *retrase un mes la aplicación de las controvertidas medidas* sobre matrículas y pasaportes serbios.

*Kosovo pospone la controvertida medida*
Las autoridades de Kosovo anunciaron este lunes (hora local) que decidieron cumplir dicha solicitud.

“En esta ocasión, el Gobierno de Kosovo se compromete a posponer la implementación de dos decisiones desde el 29 de junio de 2022 hasta el 1 de septiembre de 2022, cuando se eliminarán todas las barricadas y se establecerá la libertad total en el norte de Kosovo”, indicó Pristina en un comunicado.
“Agradecemos a los socios internacionales, especialmente al embajador estadounidense, Geoffrey Hovenier, por su compromiso y contribución”, añadió.

Al respecto, Josep Borrell, alto representante de la Unión para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, comunicó que *la UE “acoge con satisfacción* la decisión de Kosovo de trasladar las medidas al 1 de septiembre”. “Esperamos que se eliminen inmediatamente todos los bloqueos en las vías”, afirmó.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Como van a moverse los Ucros cuando les caiga fuego sobre sus cabezas masivamente?
> 
> Estas de cachondeo o que?
> 
> ...



Sin superioridad aérea y artillera, es imposible llevar a cabo una contraofensiva en condiciones. Todo lo demás es un suicidio, directos a la picadora de carne.


----------



## terro6666 (1 Ago 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El problema es qué entendemos por igualitarismo.
> 
> Yo no veo igualitarismo alguno en asumir como normal permitir y promover que menores de edad se hormonen con metralla farmacéutica y se amputen quirúrgicamente los genitales en una decisión de consecuencias irreversibles de la que muchos se arrepienten. Me parece un crimen, pero decir eso es de fachas.
> 
> ...



Todo eso te lo cambiaría siempre y cuando la opción no fuera un régimen de oligarcas que se reparten el país y tienen al 90% en la miseria , irte de Guatemala a gustepeor no es una opción.


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Ago 2022)

Siguen definiéndose los bandos.
El presidente de Argelia anunció el deseo del país de unirse a los BRICS: "Tenemos casi todas las condiciones para unirnos a los BRICS y estamos muy interesados en unirnos a esta alianza", dijo Tebbun


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (1 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania al 31 de julio de 2022.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Y todo esto sin una sola imagen, buenos invents tienen los rusos.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Prefiero una meritocracia...ahora mismo con una mayoria de vagos, envidiosos, depravados, acomplejados y programados...LA MAYORIA REPRESENTA LA PEOR DE LAS TIRANIAS...el reino de la depravacion.



a ver, sin querer confundimos ir a votar con democracia. la democracia es seguridad jurídica y estado de derecho, lo demás coreografía


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

Scott ritter, ex oficial de inteligencia del cuerpo de marines de EE. UU. e inspector jefe de armas de la ONU; "Ucrania probablemente atacó el centro de detención preventiva de Yelenovka para matar a sus prisioneros porque dieron pruebas que eran perjudiciales para el régimen de Kyiv y la OTAN".


----------



## Malevich (1 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Kosovo decide aplazar hasta el 1 de septiembre las restricciones de entrada que provocaron tensiones*
> 
> Las autoridades de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo anunciaron un aplazamiento de las restricciones de entrada con matrículas y documentos serbios tras el llamamiento del embajador estadounidense Jeffrey Hovenier.
> 
> ...



Mucho han cambiado los tiempos desde 1999....


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Saben que los territorios perdidos no volverán a Ucrania,"
> 
> Esto es un acto de fe o una revelación directamente de Dios o de Putin? A qué llamas tú recuperar terrenos, dónde? Piensa que en la región de Kherson no van a recuperar nada? Y si luego recuperan una parte, qué excusas pondrás?



Joder que piel más fina. Está clarísimo lo q quiere decir, que los territorios que hayan ganado militarmente no los van a soltar en los despachos.

Ya queda claro a cualquiera que lo que recupere Ucrania militarmente ...pues lo ha recuperado y punto.

Otra cosa es la probabilidad de que eso ocurra.

Ah , por cierto, que yo no estoy de acuerdo. Seguro q Putin se dejará engañar, una vez más, con promesas de neutralidad devolverá territorios. Después volverán a no cumplir los ucras, como siempre. Si les devolvieran Kherson volverían a cortar el suministro de agua a Crimea. Es lo q pasa con aquellos que se creen que lo merecen todo. Ya lo dijo Poroshenko sin ningún rubor, solo firmamos Minsk para ganar tiempo para aumentar el ejército, no para cumplirlo.


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder que piel más fina. Está clarísimo lo q quiere decir, que los territorios que hayan ganado militarmente no los van a soltar en los despachos.
> 
> Ya queda claro a cualquiera que lo que recupere Ucrania militarmente ...pues lo ha recuperado y punto.
> 
> ...



"Porcochenko" jugo con las cartas marcadas del Kremlin, una mirada hacia atrás en el tiempo para tener una perspectiva más clara de quién ha ganado más en el terreno desde la firma de los acuerdos de Minks.

- Recupero Crimea.
- Fortaleció económicamente para resistir cualquier tipo de sanciones.
- Consolido la unidad de Rusia como nación.
- Elimino a las cabezas políticas visibles de los agentes de EEUU en Rusia.
- Acelero la modernización de su ejercito.
- Mejoro sus lazos comerciales con Oriente.
- Aseguro su puesto de avanzada en Siria y apuntalo al gobierno de Assad.
- Elimino a miles de Yihadistas del Cáucaso en Siria.
- Socavo la hegemonía de EEUU en Medio Oriente.

Bueno no sé de dónde se puede argumentar que la firma de los tratados de Minks I y II fueran en detrimento de la Geopolítica Rusa a mediano y largo plazo. Un tema distinto es que para conseguir lo anterior la población del Donbass tuvo que pasar penurias, pero así es el juego entre potencias.

Y Ucrania ya perdió el 20% de su territorio y dudo mucho que recupere algo, lo más factible es que siga perdiendo territorio, por eso no es conveniente para la Política Rusa que se elimine al Cocainomano Zelensky y a su cúpula, ya que cuanto más beligerantes sean en Kiev, más territorio seguirá "liberando" la FFAA de Rusia y sus aliados del Donbass.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> "Porcochenko" jugo con las cartas marcadas del Kremlin, visto desde perspectiva quién ha ganado más en el terreno desde la firma de los acuerdos de Minks.
> 
> - Recupero Crimea.
> - Fortaleció económicamente para resistir cualquier tipo de sanciones.
> ...



Y la Pelosi se tuvo que bajar las bragas y ponerse en pompa…tener a Putin detrás ha envalentonado a los chinos como en la guerra de Corea…


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Ago 2022)

Y mientras tanto, el "Papa" haciendo el indio...


----------



## John Nash (1 Ago 2022)

En el frente de Jersón: “Necesitamos mucho más fuego de artillería para una ofensiva contra los rusos”


Militares en las zonas de combate del frente sur aseguran que el futuro de la guerra depende de que los aliados aporten más armamento a Ucrania




elpais.com





Para ello Europa occidental debería entregar en bandeja de plata todo su armamento convencional a ucronazis cocainómanos.
Como que no...aunque occidente ha alcanzado tal nivel de indigencia mental que vete tú a saber cuanto está dispuesto ha autodestruirse.


----------



## John Nash (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (1 Ago 2022)

Efecto dominó sin fin:









Técnicas Reunidas pierde un gran contrato en Moscú y pide auxilio a la banca


La compañía de ingeniería cancela un proyecto adjudicado por Gazprom de 234 millones al tiempo que recibe la dispensa de la banca por las pérdidas acumuladas hasta junio




www.elconfidencial.com






*Técnicas Reunidas *continúa en planta hospitalaria tras pasar por la UCI. La compañía de ingeniería propiedad de la *familia Lladó, *muy cercana a la Casa Real, ha reducido sus *pérdidas* en el primer semestre del año, hasta los *68 millones de euros*, frente a los números rojos de 162,5 millones del mismo periodo de 2021. Pero el grupo industrial sigue con litigios que ensombrecen su futuro. Uno de ellos es de Rusia, donde acaba de perder un contrato de 234 millones de euros firmado con la petrolera estatal Gazprom.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Kosovo decide aplazar hasta el 1 de septiembre las restricciones de entrada que provocaron tensiones*
> 
> Las autoridades de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo anunciaron un aplazamiento de las restricciones de entrada con matrículas y documentos serbios tras el llamamiento del embajador estadounidense Jeffrey Hovenier.
> 
> ...



Kosovo se ha cagado en los pantalones, cuando han salido los rusos en la tele diciendo que cuidadín que estaban vigilantes.

Porque estos rusos no son los rusos de 1999.
El mundo no es el que era...y Kosovo se pensaba que todo seguía igual.


----------



## raptors (1 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La cosa se calienta, lo que empezó siendo un incendio en Ucrania parece extenderse alrededor. Objetivo = destruir Europa




*De lo que está pasando* en kosovo...


>


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

*“Calma en Seversk habla de un cambio en las prioridades del NWO”: analistas estadounidenses siguen el progreso de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania*

Ayer, 11: 14



https://es.topwar.ru/199740-zatishe-u-severska-govorit-ob-izmenenii-prioritetov-svo-analitiki-ssha-sledjat-za-hodom-specoperacii-rf-na-ukraine.html



Las fuerzas aliadas continúan las operaciones ofensivas en las cercanías de Donetsk y Bakhmut, así como en el suroeste de Izyum. También hay informes de refuerzos acumulados cerca de la frontera ruso-ucraniana en la carretera que conduce a Izyum, según lo confirmado por datos satelitales.

Así consta en el próximo informe que presenta el_ Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra._

Sus publicaciones periódicas indican que los analistas estadounidenses siguen de cerca el progreso de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania.

Los autores del informe señalan que al menos uno de los ataques de las fuerzas aliadas, que tuvo lugar al este de Bakhmut, tuvo éxito.

Los expertos de los Estados Unidos creen que la calma cerca de Seversk indica un cambio en las prioridades del NWO. Sugieren que el comando ruso tiene la intención de centrar sus esfuerzos en otras áreas.

Refiriéndose a fuentes en el liderazgo de Kiev, los autores del informe hablan de daños graves a las tropas rusas, que causaron el golpe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el puente ferroviario sobre el Dniéper en la región de Kherson. El comando ucraniano afirma que el daño al puente hizo imposible que los rusos transportaran suministros militares y refuerzos a la orilla occidental del Dniéper por ferrocarril.

Según un oficial retirado de inteligencia de la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU., el coronel J. Murphy Donovan, quien expresó en la publicación de la revista American Thinker, la derrota de la APU se puede esperar pronto. Él cree que esto puede suceder después de la pérdida de Odessa por parte del ejército ucraniano.













XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Analistas estadounidenses: el ejército ruso ha logrado el éxito en el área de Avdiivka*

Hoy, 07: 48


https://es.topwar.ru/199761-amerikanskie-analitiki-rossijskaja-armija-dobilas-uspehov-v-rajone-avdeevki.html



Los _expertos estadounidenses_ del llamado Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) continúan monitoreando de cerca el progreso de la operación militar especial rusa. Lo primero que afirman los representantes de la mencionada estructura de investigación en su informe es que las tropas rusas se están reagrupando y avanzando en casi todo el Donbass. *Este avance no puede llamarse rápido e impetuoso, pero es tal que permite que las tropas ucranianas sean expulsadas de sus posiciones y, a menudo, ocupadas durante años. Al mismo tiempo, las tácticas de las tropas rusas reducen al mínimo las pérdidas entre el personal militar ruso.*

El resumen de los analistas de ISW señala los éxitos del ejército ruso (y los representantes occidentales también incluyen unidades de la Milicia Popular Republicana) en la dirección de Avdeevsky. Del resumen del Instituto Americano para el Estudio de Conflictos Militares:

El ejército ruso logró el éxito en el área de Avdeevka. Continúa los ataques terrestres en dirección a Avdiivka y Pesok. Además, las tropas rusas continuaron los ataques terrestres al noroeste de Slavyansk, desde Izyum, al noreste de Seversk y en las afueras del sur de Bakhmut (Artemovsk).
En este contexto, los periodistas ucranianos entrevistaron al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionado en Artyomovsk, aclarando la actitud de la población local hacia ellos. Uno de los militares de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania declaró que la actitud de la población local es "inútil". Se quejó con un periodista de uno de los canales ucranianos de que los públicos locales publican constantemente información sobre exactamente en qué edificio se encuentra el ejército ucraniano. Estas publicaciones son realizadas por residentes locales que le dicen directamente al ejército ucraniano que los perciben en Artyomovsk como ocupantes.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

los _analistas_ usa preparan el camino: no funciona la cosita y de ahi a darse el piro. excusatio non pedita....

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


*Se llevaron a cabo ataques con cohetes en las instalaciones de alojamiento de militantes en Merefa, cerca de Kharkiv, y en la región de Mykolaiv.*

Hoy, 06: 36


https://es.topwar.ru/199759-raketnye-udary-naneseny-po-obektam-razmeschenija-boevikov-v-merefe-pod-harkovom-i-v-nikolaevskoj-oblasti.html



Por la noche, las tropas rusas continuaron trabajando activamente en la desmilitarización como parte de una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Una de las instalaciones militares fue destruida por un ataque con misiles cerca de la ciudad de Merefa, región de Kharkiv. Merefa, de hecho, es parte de la aglomeración de Kharkiv.

Varias explosiones en el área de esta ciudad se informan en las páginas públicas de Ucrania. Se dice que las explosiones retumbaron en el territorio de la instalación, donde el personal del batallón nacional "Kraken", que es una especie de clon de la formación nacional extremista "Azov" (*prohibido en la Federación Rusa), recientemente sido transferido activamente.

Recientemente, los ataques rusos se han dirigido cada vez más a las instalaciones donde se lleva a cabo la formación y el reabastecimiento de unidades Kraken en la región de Kharkiv. Las pérdidas de los militantes de Kraken solo en junio-julio son cientos.

Se llevaron a cabo ataques con cohetes contra las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos en el cruce de las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson. Estos golpes, como dicen, diluyeron el personal del enemigo, que tenía la intención de "contraatacar" una vez más en Kherson.

También se supo sobre la próxima serie de golpes infligidos a objetos en el propio Nikolaev. Una alerta de ataque aéreo sonó en la ciudad durante la noche. En una de las instalaciones afectadas se produjo un incendio al que los bomberos locales no pudieron hacer frente durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ago 2022)

Nos vemos en unos días, voy a ver el precio de la gasolina por algún otro país...os voy leyendo.

*Serbia está al borde de la guerra con Kosovo: las fuerzas de las partes están en alerta máxima*
Hoy, 09:24

Las autoridades de Kosovo anunciaron el no reconocimiento de los documentos serbios a partir del 1 de agosto, con la intención de lanzar una operación militar en el norte de la república en las áreas donde viven los serbios étnicos. En el curso de la operación, se planeó bloquear la entrada de cualquier persona que no tuviera documentos de Kosovo, así como volver a registrar por la fuerza los números de automóviles serbios con los locales. 

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vučić, canceló su discurso a la nación y entró en negociaciones con la fuerza internacional KFOR dirigida por la OTAN. Además, hizo un llamado a las autoridades de Kosovo para que mantengan la paz y advirtió a Pristina y sus manejadores que "Serbia ganará".

Mientras tanto, la situación en la región se está calentando cada vez más. Según las fuentes, las fuerzas especiales se están moviendo hacia Serbia y se escucharon disparos cerca del puesto de control cerrado de Brnak en Kosovo. Las fuerzas de las partes se ponen en un estado de plena preparación para el combate. Serbios y kosovares están al borde de la guerra.

Al mismo tiempo, el embajador estadounidense en Kosovo, Geoffrey Hovenye, se reunió con el presidente y el primer ministro de Kosovo, Vyosa Osmani y Albin Kurti, respectivamente. Como resultado de las negociaciones, Pristina pospuso el procedimiento para presentar documentos serbios hasta el 1 de septiembre.

El presidente serbio ve una claralos fundamentos políticos de lo que está sucediendo.

El régimen de Pristina está tratando de presentarse como una víctima, para aprovechar la situación en el mundo para jugar la carta de amenaza del "mini-Putin", y el propio Kurti está probando el papel de Zelensky.

- dijo Vucic durante un discurso a la nación en la noche del 31 de julio.

Junto con esto, algunos políticos serbios ven la necesidad de una acción más decisiva por parte de Belgrado.

Me parece que Serbia se verá obligada a comenzar la desnazificación de los Balcanes. quisiera equivocarme

- Vladimir Djukanovic, diputado del partido gobernante de Serbia, escribió en su cuenta de Twitter.


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Mucho han cambiado los tiempos desde 1999....



reculando q es gerundio.
si, las cosas cambiaron mucho. y lo q queda.


----------



## Oso Polar (1 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, el "Papa" haciendo el indio...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142377



Lo vuelvo a repetir, los que esperaban al "Papa Negro", pues aquí lo tenes.


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a repetir, los que esperaban al "Papa Negro", pues aquí lo tenes.



Pedro el Romano, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Gestos humanitarios y bombardeos


Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, los acontecimientos se precipitan, aumenta el nivel de destrucción y se acumulan las bajas a ambos lados de una línea del frente q…




slavyangrad.es











Gestos humanitarios y bombardeos


01/08/2022


Cinco meses después del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, los acontecimientos se precipitan, aumenta el nivel de destrucción y se acumulan las bajas a ambos lados de una línea del frente que se extiende desde el sur entre Jerson y Nikolaev hasta el norte de la región de Járkov. Sin embargo, al contrario que en los primeros ocho años de esta guerra, no solo la población de las zonas del frente está viéndose afectadas. Además de los ataques con misiles con los que Rusia trata de destruir la industria militar ucraniana y los ataques con los que ambos bandos aspiran a hacer explotar los depósitos de munición y armas enemigas, los efectos económicos y sociales de la guerra se extienden por todo el territorio.

Sin embargo, como hasta febrero, los efectos más graves de la guerra para la población civil se viven en Donetsk y Lugansk. Pese a que Ucrania intenta desviar la atención política y militar centrándose en Jerson, obligando a Rusia a enviar a esa zona una parte importante de sus reservas, debilitando así las fuerzas de ataque de la batalla más importante para Moscú, Donbass sigue siendo el centro de esta guerra. Lo era al inicio de la _operación militar especial_ y lo fue también hasta marzo, cuando la propuesta de paz rusa implicaba la retirada de los territorios capturados desde el 24 de febrero -entre ellos Jerson- en favor de una paz negociada y con la aceptación ucraniana de la pérdida de Crimea y Donbass. Rechazada esa propuesta y rotas las negociaciones, la solución militar ha quedado, por el momento, como la única vía para resolver la cuestión territorial. De ahí que una eventual retirada rusa de lugares como Jerson pueda ocurrir únicamente a causa de una derrota militar que, en ningún caso, podría presentarse como un _gesto de buena voluntad_.

A la espera del inicio real del tan anunciado contraataque ucraniano en Jerson, con el que esperan recuperar la ciudad antes de finalizar septiembre, las grandes batallas que afectan directamente a la población civil siguen produciéndose fundamentalmente en Donbass. El avance ruso desde Crimea fue rápido y no implicó, a excepción quizá de Berdyansk, grandes batallas urbanas comparables a lo vivido en Mariupol, Popasnaya o Severodonetsk. La destrucción de esta guerra se extiende por todo el frente y ha afectado a infraestructuras civiles y militares de gran parte de las regiones de Ucrania, pero nada es comparable a lo sufrido por Donbass.

Desde el momento en el que comenzó el avance ruso y republicano en Donbass, entonces especialmente en Lugansk, las autoridades llamaron a la evacuación. Días antes, la RPD y la RPL habían iniciado una evacuación de la población civil a Rusia que medios occidentales calificaron de deportación forzosa. Como una de las regiones más densamente pobladas de Ucrania, la posibilidad de batallas urbanas se convirtió en una certeza desde el momento en que, en los primeros días de la intervención rusa, pudieron verse cañones de artillería en pleno centro de Severodonetsk, entre edificios residenciales. Como posteriormente admitiría en una declaración que implícitamente se refería a la estrategia de escudos humanos Mijailo Podoliak, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, las ciudades ofrecen una defensa que el campo abierto impide. Esa es la principal diferencia entre la batalla por Jerson y la batalla actual por la región de Donetsk.

Bajo control de la RPL todo el territorio de la antigua región de Lugansk, la batalla de Donbass se centra ya exclusivamente en la región de Donetsk. En el sur, en la zona menos poblada, las tropas de la RPD se enfrentan a las tropas ucranianas al norte de Volnovaja; en el norte, las tropas rusas, el ejército de la RPL y la compañía privada Wagner luchan por los alrededores de Seversk y Soledar y se aproximan a Arytomovsk para posteriormente avanzar hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Pero aunque la lucha por esa zona es considerada la clave de esta batalla, llegar a la frontera de la región de Donetsk implica avanzar aún más hacia Alexandrovka, una zona menos poblada y hasta ahora menos defendida, pero que ha sido reforzada en los últimos meses como siguiente línea de defensa.

La situación es igualmente dura en los alrededores de Donetsk, donde las tropas ucranianas aguantan aún, protegidas por las fortificaciones construidas a lo largo de ochos años en una zona donde el frente no se ha movido desde febrero de 2015. Pero incluso más allá de Peski y Avdeevka, llegar a la frontera de la región implica batallas por Kurajovo, Konstantinopol o el nudo de comunicaciones de Konstantinovka. En esa dirección, después de una primera fase de ataques de artillería sobre las posiciones ucranianas, ha comenzado una fase progresiva de asalto a esos fortines ucranianos. Peski y Avdeevka parecen, por el momento, los principales objetivos, para lo que es clave cortar las principales vías de suministro de las tropas ucranianas.

Amenazadas sus posiciones principales en la región de Donetsk, que desde el pasado 29 de mayo han permitido bombardear Donetsk de forma regular a indiscriminada tanto con artillería occidental como con artillería soviética y ucraniana, la respuesta de Kiev ha sido proseguir con los ataques contra Donetsk, en los que en los últimos días se ha unido una novedad. Por medio de los proyectiles disparados se han diseminado también cientos de minas antipersona conocidas como _pétalos_, artefactos de escaso tamaño y, por lo tanto, fáciles de pisar, cuya explosión posiblemente no fuera mortal, pero que pueden causar amputaciones. Un peligro más para la población civil de Donetsk, que todo el fin de semana ha visto en directo el trabajo de los zapadores marcando y desactivando esa munición en el mismo centro de la ciudad más poblada de la zona.

En este contexto de batalla lanzada, lento avance ruso, gran destrucción de las infraestructuras civiles y militares de la región y bombardeos indiscriminados en zonas civiles de la principal ciudad de la región, el sábado la viceministra de Ucrania Irina Vereschuk primero y el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky después anunciaron la evacuación forzosa de la población de la región de Donetsk, unas 200.000 personas, a las que Ucrania pretende “salvar de las tropas rusas”. Ucrania promete ayuda y financiación a los nuevos refugiados, pese a que la experiencia de la población de Donbass en otras regiones de Ucrania no ha sido positiva estos últimos cinco meses ni en los últimos ocho años. Los casos de discriminación, demostraciones de odio y dificultades a la hora de encontrar empleo han sido constantes desde 2014. Y esta misma semana, la agencia _AP_ informaba del retorno de población a zonas del frente ante las dificultades de la vida en el resto del país.

Según afirmó Vereschuk, la motivación para la orden radica en la situación de la zona. Con las tuberías destruidas, será imposible calentar los pueblos y ciudades de la zona, una argumentación difícil de creer teniendo en cuenta la dejadez con la que el Estado ucraniano ha tratado a la población de Donbass, incluso a aquella bajo su control.

Con esta orden de evacuación, Ucrania admite, en primer lugar, que la guerra no acabará en los próximos meses tal y como exigía Zelensky. Hace solo unos días, el presiente ucraniano insistía de nuevo en la importancia de que la victoria ucraniana llegue antes del invierno. Consciente de que la crisis energética puede minar el apoyo occidental a Ucrania, el jefe de Estado de Ucrania intenta lograr más armas y más munición con el ingenuo objetivo de recuperar en cuatro meses lo perdido los últimos cinco.

El paso presagia también la continuación de una batalla similar a la que se ha vivido hasta ahora, con el uso de artillería en zonas urbanas y la destrucción que este tipo de guerra implica. Para la población civil, la evacuación forzada denota el intento de Ucrania de evitar escenas como las vividas en Lisichansk, donde en los últimos días de la batalla, los voluntarios ucranianos eran rechazados por la población que había optado por permanecer en la ciudad y esperaba la llegada de las tropas rusas.

Ante todo, la orden de evacuación forzosa, que solo puede evitarse con una declaración por escrito, supone el abandono definitivo de aquella población que no acepte la invitación a trasladarse al oeste de Ucrania. El Estado, que con esta actuación deja clara su incapacidad para crear unas condiciones de vida mínimamente aceptables para la población civil, anuncia, en realidad, su desinterés por Donbass. Aquella población que permanezca en la región de Donetsk contra la recomendación del Gobierno será utilizada como escudo humano en una operación que hace tiempo es solo de destrucción sin sentido de una zona que Ucrania utiliza únicamente como herramienta de castigo.


----------



## pgas (1 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> "Porcochenko" jugo con las cartas marcadas del Kremlin, visto desde perspectiva quién ha ganado más en el terreno desde la firma de los acuerdos de Minks.
> 
> - Recupero Crimea.
> - Fortaleció económicamente para resistir cualquier tipo de sanciones.
> ...




pues sí, obviamente hay una carta, la razón de estado, que prima sobre otras consideraciones más "humanitarias" y se guarda para el final

igual que en el maidan previo al golpe estado de 2014, esta vez la anexión tampoco era la primera opción del Kremlin: el asalto a Kiev condujo a un acuerdo negociado en Estambul que no fructificó por presión otanista, asi que ajora toca bailar

a los ruskis les fastidia mucho que no se cumplan los acuerdos, aunque sean verbales como la no ampliación de la otan


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *“Calma en Seversk habla de un cambio en las prioridades del NWO”: analistas estadounidenses siguen el progreso de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania*
> 
> Ayer, 11: 14
> 
> ...



El paso a paso, como en Siria, es efectivo…es una trituradora de carne a cámara lenta…los que están en el frente saben que tarde o temprano estarán en la misma situación…








Стёртое с лица земли н.п. Берестовое


Стёртое с лица земли н.п. Берестовое. У ВСУ здесь была последняя линяя обороны перед Соледаром.




politikus.info


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

no son solo ratas las que abndonan el barco. victoria lenta e irreversible o irreversible por lenta y evitando lo que los perros locos intentan.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Economista estadounidense jeffrey sachs: "ucrania desaparecer del mapa, o comenzará la tercera guerra mundial"*









Американский экономист Джеффри Сакс: «Украина исчезнет с карты, либо начнется третья мировая» » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


В числе известных американцев, которые не согласны с официальной версией Белого дома событий на Украине, серьезное пополнение: экономист Джеффри Сакс предупредил, что конфликт на Украине не закончится поражением Владимира Путина. «Украина исчезнет с карты, либо начнётся третья мировая война», -




translated.turbopages.org











Entre los conocidos de los estadounidenses, que no está de acuerdo con la versión oficial de la casa Blanca de eventos en ucrania, seria recarga: el economista jeffrey sachs advirtió que el conflicto en ucrania no va a terminar en derrota, vladimir putin.
"Ucrania desaparecer del mapa, o comenzará la tercera guerra mundial", - le dio una previsión de la evolución de los acontecimientos en el tiempo de la conferencia de Free Thoughts on the Future.

Es de destacar que sachs considera culpable en el estallido del conflicto actual occidente, diciendo que para la realización de operaciones militares sólo tiene una opción: la otan debe reconocer que no se ampliará gracias a ucrania. La arrogancia occidental militar de la alianza, que se ha negado a tomar en cuenta los requisitos de rusia para garantizar su seguridad es la razón del inicio de las hostilidades en el centro de europa. Y si occidente quiere realmente la paz, considera sachs, se le debería poner fin a la guerra en contra de rusia, pero no en los términos de la otan, y teniendo en cuenta los intereses de moscú.





__





jeffrey sachs rusia - Buscar con Google






www.google.es


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a repetir, los que esperaban al "Papa Negro", pues aquí lo tenes.




El “Papa Negro” es el General de los jesuitas, no el “Papa Paco” (Bergoglio).
En estos momentos es el venezolano *Arturo Marcelino Sosa Abascal* 








Arturo Sosa Abascal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (1 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lea algo.



Cuando sacáis ese argumento ese "algo" es siempre algo que esté cerca de vuestros postulados, a eso te refieres, conviene dejarlo claro para saber qué queremos exactamente y dejar las cartas marcadas, ¿no te parece?


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> no son solo ratas las que abndonan el barco. victoria lenta e irreversible o irreversible por lenta y evitando lo que los perros locos intentan.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...



Y este no es ningún mindundi, es alguien muy bien informado que ya estuvo en la zona durante los años 80 y 90, asesorando a Polonia o Rusia a la hora de pasarse al capitalismo. No hace mucho dijo cosas como éstas:

_Necesité veinte años para hacerme un juicio apropiado de lo que ocurrió después de 1991. ¿Por qué Estados Unidos, que se había comportado con tan buen sentido y previsión en Polonia, actuó con tal cruel negligencia en el caso de Rusia? Paso a paso y testimonio tras testimonio, la verdadera historia vio la luz. Occidente había ayudado a Polonia financiera y diplomáticamente porque Polonia debía convertirse en el muro oriental de una expansión de la OTAN. Polonia era Occidente y por lo tanto merecía ayuda. Rusia, por el contrario, era vista por los líderes de Estados Unidos aproximadamente de la misma forma en que Lloyd George y Clemenceau habían visto a Alemania en Versalles: como un enemigo merecedor de ser aplastado, no ayudado._

Sachs se ha dado cuenta de las intenciones de los anglos, y de los riesgos que suponen. Será lo que sea, pero no está loco.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema está en que "la fase final" de un imperio puede durar ... siglos. España estuvo casi 200 años "derrumbándose".



Eran otros tiempos y otras velocidades, EEUU no estará cayendo 200 años a los sumo 20.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y cuando ya no queda margen, JP Morgan pontifica...
> 
> _* Rusia ha sido capaz de redirigir sus exportaciones de petróleo fuera de Europa
> sin graves interrupciones, ha dicho JPMorgan, añadiendo que la esperada caída*_
> ...



Cuando la realidad se impone a las especulaciones. 

Esto pasa porque el imperio esta muerto, hace una decada hubieran aislado a Rusia por el poder de persuasión de Occidente ahora más de la mitad del planeta pasa de sus amenazas.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2022)

Brutal documental sobre la toma de Mariupol, sub. Ingles.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eran otros tiempos y otras velocidades, EEUU no estará cayendo 200 años a los sumo 20.



UK cayó en unos 30. En 1913 era la primera potencia militar mundial aunque económicamente ya la segunda (beuno, sumando el imperio era todavía la primera con un 20% de cuota) y para 1946 ya no era gran cosa.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El “Papa Negro” es el General de los jesuitas, no el “Papa Paco” (Bergoglio).
> En estos momentos es el venezolano *Arturo Marcelino Sosa Abascal*
> 
> 
> ...



Bergoglio es jesuita ¿y no fue General de los Jesuitas antes que papa?


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El “Papa Negro” es el General de los jesuitas, no el “Papa Paco” (Bergoglio).
> En estos momentos es el venezolano *Arturo Marcelino Sosa Abascal*
> 
> 
> ...




Y en la novela “_El vizconde de Bragelone_” (la 3a parte de los “_Tres Mosqueteros_”) de Alejandro Dumas, Aramis se consigue el puesto de general de los jesuitas por conocer a identidad del hombre de la mascara de hierro.

Y no os voy a contar más.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> UK cayó en unos 30. En 1913 era la primera potencia militar mundial aunque económicamente ya la segunda y para 1946 ya no era gran cosa.



Por eso digo, no es lo mismo la velocidad de los tiempos ahora que hace 3 siglos, ahora todo va mucho más rápido.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bergoglio es jesuita ¿y no fue General de los Jesuitas antes que papa?



No.









Superior general de la Compañía de Jesús - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

rusia mete la cuarta. los coches rusos tiene 6 marchas, como aquí,
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX









Битва за Бахмут (Донбасс): «Зе» бросает под русские танки украинских дивчин » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Офис президента (Украины) сообщил о совещании, на котором Залужный доложил Зеленскому о том, что российские войска начали штурм Соледара и Бахмута (в дальнейшем Артемовск — именно так продолжают называть свой город местные жители). По оценке главкома, уличные бои ожидаются уже на следующей неделе.




translated.turbopages.org





La oficina del presidente (Ucrania) informó sobre una reunión en la que zaluzhny le dijo a Zelensky que las tropas rusas habían comenzado a asaltar soledar y Bakhmut (en lo sucesivo, los lugareños continúan llamando a su ciudad). Según la esa, se esperan peleas callejeras la próxima semana. Para frustrar los planes de los rusos, reforzaron las posiciones militares al sur de Artemovsk. Aquí se crearon unidades adicionales de la brigada 72, que están estacionadas en las áreas de Kurdyumovka y Nikolaevka de la Segunda.

Se sabe que zaluzhny exigió que las tropas que se reunían para la ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson se transfirieran al frente de Donbass. Según información privilegiada de Canadá no desde la sede, la posibilidad de pasar bajo el control de las tropas rusas en Artemovsk puede interrumpir las operaciones en el frente sur, en particular debido a la desmoralización "en cinco plazas".
*
Sin artillería y equipo pesado*, que ahora las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania se concentran en las regiones fronterizas de Nikolaev, Odessa y Dnepropetrovsk, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania no pueden mantener, después de lo cual la línea del frente retrocederá a la frontera de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-druzhkovka-konstantinovka-Teretsk.

Como informa el Instituto estadounidense de estudios militares en su revisión del 30 de julio, " las tropas Rusas han logrado poco éxito al sureste de Bahmut y han lanzado una serie de ataques fallidos al sur y noreste de la ciudad el 30 de julio. El general Ucraniano informó que las tropas rusas tomaron posiciones en las afueras de Semigorya (a unos 15 km al sureste de Bahmut) después de lanzar ataques desde los tres sectores".

Una frase como" una serie de ataques " podría ser ignorada, pero esta información merece atención. Los avances de nuestras tropas prácticamente no se observan y ocurren en los sitios en los que los" ocupantes de la Plaza "supuestamente eliminaron la aparición de los"orcos". Se trata de reconocimiento en combate, después de lo cual el arte y la aviación entran en juego.

Así fue durante el asalto a la aldea Pokrovskoye que Artemovsk a poco más de 5 km en el telegrama del canal "Vamos Z Thai", dijo: "muchos edificios, incluyendo una escuela y un Jardín de infantes, afectados por las acciones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, en las carreteras se pueden ver embudos de explosiones, casas y ventanas".

Testigos presenciales dicen que tan pronto como cubrieron desde Pokrovsky, atacaron las casas donde estaban equipadas sus posiciones. Esta práctica Bárbara de apaciguamiento se convirtió en la tarjeta de visita de los "zahisnikov de la independencia". También se publicó información de que después de la liberación de los nazis de Pokrovsky, los aliados tomaron el control de la aldea de Klinovoe, ubicada al sur.

Llama la atención que la charla de los "expertos" independientes de que Rusia "se quedó sin soldados" es refutada por el estado mayor independiente, que informó que el ataque de nuestras tropas en Artemovsk viene de cuatro lados: en Pica, semigorye, Novolugansky y en el área de soledar. El semicírculo se encuentra a una distancia de 10-15 km de la ciudad, justo donde, hasta hace poco, había una poderosa fortificación en condiciones mutuamente acordadas.

La inteligencia británica llama a la batalla de Artemovsk el preludio de la operación "arco de Donbas", y el ataque se produce desde el Norte. "Rusia está aumentando su presencia militar en la frontera con Ucrania, en el área de la región de Kharkiv. Esto lo arregló un par de Planet Labs", dice la cuenta de twitter del MI6. Según los analistas ingleses, nuestro ataque se dirigirá a barvenkovo desde el Norte, y la segunda cuña será desde el sur con Avdeevki para formar un arco alrededor de las ciudades amuralladas, que en los últimos 4 meses han establecido condiciones mutuamente acordadas.

Recordemos que " Lucy "arrestovich, hiena "ze-comando, diente dio que después de la barrera lisichansky" defensores de la Plaza", ni siquiera quedaba una ciudad. Y se-Goebbels se refirió a Tselensky. Esto significa que, en condiciones mutuamente acordadas, las tropas de Kherson tendrán que retirarse a Donbass en el futuro, de hecho, poniéndolas en una trampa situacional para evitar que el régimen no pueda permitirse el lujo de desarrollar los medios de comunicación. Razón.

Por cierto, el mi-6 advierte que un intento desesperado de mantener a Artemovsk a toda costa puede ser el cerco de hasta 70 de miles de soldados del ejército Ucraniano, que llevarán la guardia de la Plaza.
*
Mientras tanto, como nos informa uno de los canales de telegramas ucranianos con referencia al alcalde independiente de Melitopol, Fedorov, "desde el Donbass a través de Melitopol al lado de Kherson, 3-4 columnas de tropas rusas pasan diariamente, cada una con unidades 20-30". maquinaria pesada. Estos son todo tipo de armas, desde tanques hasta vehículos de combate de asalto anfibio, vehículos de combate de infantería. También hay solo armamento blindado de infantería y tropas", se queja el jefe de Maidan.*

Además, la sede central en términos mutuamente acordados fija el fortalecimiento de las fuerzas armadas rusas en la dirección de Kharkov. Fuentes de la Generalitat han indicado a Europa Press que, según los servicios secretos occidentales, el armamento pesado de las fuerzas armadas rusas comienza a acumularse en la región de Belgorod. Al parecer, estas son las partes que descansaron después de la liberación de la aglomeración Lisichansko-Severodonets. Zaluzhny ya advirtió a zelensky que el cerco de Kharkov ocurrirá cuando las hojas comiencen a caer y no haya "zelensky".

Pero el hecho de que se esté creando un poderoso puño de poder de Rusia en el frente Norte obliga a Kiev a mantener a sus tropas encubiertas en toda la línea de contacto. Los proveedores ucranianos reconocen que, supuestamente, las enormes pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas rusas, que anunciaron que eran propagandistas de nadie, en realidad hubo una brecha, aunque solo sea porque Rusia nunca comenzó a movilizarse, los soldados de Putin con experiencia en combate van a la batalla.

La batalla por Artemovsk es solo un baño caliente antes de la gran llegada, pero el "comando ze" es muy aterrador, tanto que la "tumba" femenina comienza en la "Plaza". Los observadores independientes encontraron una relación causal entre la reunión mencionada en bankova y las explicaciones urgentes para ellos sobre el retraso en la contratación de mujeres en el Servicio civil.

El portal web oficial de Rada respondió rápidamente a la llamada De garna divchin. Las madres solteras, los jinoks de zakisnikov de la Plaza, que crían hijos menores de edad, y las estudiantes que estudian en forma de un día o doble, no se lanzarán a la batalla.

Ahora en ukrnet se ha vuelto viral un video en el que un soldado Ucraniano del frente de Donbass llamó "la guerra un fracaso", en particular porque a la retaguardia no le importa quién gobernará en Kiev: zelensky o el hombre de Putin. De hecho, reconoció la transición pacífica de las ciudades bajo el control de Rusia a favor de gromadyan.

Alexander Sitio
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

parte diario en tiempo real:








Донбасс. Украина. Z. Оперативная лента военных событий 01.08.2022 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Война на Украине. Оперативная информация с фронтов ДНР и ЛНР, военные сводки от Вооруженных сил Новороссии, новости АТО, фото- и видеоматериалы военных журналистов из горячих точек Донбасса, актуальные интервью с лидерами Новороссии. Внимание! Некоторые материалы могут содержать информацию,




translated.turbopages.org





*Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp y Oculus, reconocida por una decisión judicial de una organización extremista, sus actividades en Rusia están prohibidas. Facebook e Instagram están bloqueados por Roskomnadzor.*​


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Según el viceprimer ministro Khusnullin, los preparativos actuales para el invierno en Mariupol se basan en una población de 212.000 personas. En 2025, la población estimada de la ciudad debería alcanzar los 350.000 habitantes. Los primeros edificios altos rehabilitados en Mariupol deberían entrar en funcionamiento en septiembre-octubre.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Yevhen Olefirenko, nacido en 1988, alias "Elvis", comandante de pelotón de la 1ª Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales I. Bogun y también instructor de la "Legión Extranjera". Liquidado por el ejército ruso cerca de Artemivsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Estamos siendo atacados a través de la ingeniería social






La delirante ley de bienestar animal de Belarra ( ministerio comunista agenda 2030 ) que pretende castrar a las españolas, se aprueba hoy 1 de Agosto


No buscan el bienestar animal sino enloquecer todavía más a la población española a través de la ingeniería social. Es un paso más para conceptuar a las mascotas como hijos puesto que millones de animales se siguen sacrificando en España para ser comidos y a nadie le importa. ¿ qué diferencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por partes…¿ te he insultado yo ¿ Pues evidentemente no. Te permites dar lecciones , creerte con la verdad absoluta,y afirmar que otros no saben de esto o aquello. Bueno, admisible, pero cuando un sujeto insulta sin provocación previa deja claro a cualquiera que lea sus mensajes que es un puto subnormal prepotente.
> 
> Te he dicho , que no lees a los demás: tu mundo es el fascista. Y ese mundo no funciona salvo expandiendo la esfera y claro dejando una amplia capa de inferiores al nivel de semiesclavos. Nunca funcionaria con todos los países fascistas en su propio territorio, porque la acumulación y el acaparamiento serian iguales o mayores que con el capitalismo básico.
> 
> ...



Este es un mensaje de contestació a otro de DELHIERRO y su irrefrenable... en fin... para qué... rezaba tal que así:

_delhierro: _

_Por partes…¿ te he insultado yo ¿ Pues evidentemente no. Te permites dar lecciones , creerte con la verdad absoluta,y afirmar que otros no saben de esto o aquello. Bueno, admisible, pero cuando un sujeto insulta sin provocación previa deja claro a cualquiera que lea sus mensajes que es un puto subnormal prepotente.

Te he dicho , que no lees a los demás: tu mundo es el fascista. Y ese mundo no funciona salvo expandiendo la esfera y claro dejando una amplia capa de inferiores al nivel de semiesclavos. Nunca funcionaria con todos los países fascistas en su propio territorio, porque la acumulación y el acaparamiento serian iguales o mayores que con el capitalismo básico.

Eres incoherente en tus planteamientos, Florentino puede defender lo suyo, tú lo tuyo, pero la culpa es supuestamente de los que pudiendo vivir bien aquí, aun pensando que esto es mejorable, no están dispuestos a matarte para que tú quieras cambiarlo.

No hay ningún dumping, el mercado es circulación de mercancías y oferta y demanda, y tú afirmas que es un mercado laboral. A ver cretino, que eres un puto cretino, si admites que los trabajadores son mercancía, y que las leyes del mercado rigen, claro que los que necesitan trabajadores van a traer gente que sepa hacer el curro más barato si pueden. Lo entiendes , o te hago un puto dibujito pedazo de “economista” IGNORANTE.

Y ni me planteo que entiendas que ese mundo de una cúpula de capitalismo elitista, y el resto en la mierda, solo funciona por las armas, los sobornos y la corrupción. Tú no quieres que compitan aquí, pero si compras móviles que necesitan mineros a 1 céntimo. Pero claro mientras sea fuera......

Vota a algún protofascista ( de momento te dejan ), y disfruta de sus medidas. Pero no insultes ni intentes dar lecciones. No gobernaran nunca , salvo que la amenaza roja sea una realidad. Son la última defensa del capitalismo, cuando lo que les importante esté en riesgo. Lo que les importa no es la nación, la patria , la gente …………es SU PROPIEDAD. Su “derecho a acumular”, mientras que la gente se muere por falta de recursos._

_Y te paso al ignore con el resto de la escoria. Que no me gustan las discusiones con insultos, ni “economistas” patanes que no saben ni lo básico._



Y luego quieres que no te insulten...

SOIS UNOS INDIGENTES INTELECTUALES y lo que es peor unos ESTUPIDOS REDOMADOS...

La estupidez es aquello que QUERIENDO OBTENER UNA VENTAJA, no sólo no la obtiene, sino que paga por NO OBTENERLA...

Un puto drama...

NO SABES DE ECONOMIA y estás en un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA..

Para simplificar, porque me dais... los TRABAJADORES, son personas, no mercancías, pero como TRABAJADORES ofertan FACTOR TRABAJO y este SI ES UNA MERCANCIA, y como toda MERCANCIA tiene CANTIDAD DE OFERTA y CANTIDAD DE DEMANDA...

A partir de ahí todo el resto de tu POST es basura, QUE CREE que porque lo han INSULTADO está justificado toda su BOBERIA...

Te lo repito, matais al TRABAJADOR trayendo ESQUIROLES, y a esos ESQUIROLES los meteis en un TIMO PONZI, convirtíendolos en SIMPLES ESCLAVOS... de esto se aprovechan gentes como Floren al que decís querer no sé cuantas cosas:

Qué sois, pues sois indigentes intelectuales a los que la ESTUPIDEZ no les permite ver hasta que punto están siendo la parte FUNDAMENTAL de un TIMO, DE UNA ESTAFA, perfectamente planificada y QUE PRECISA AGENTES como tú...

Todo lo que yo te insulte es poco con la que haceis con vuestra ESTUPIDEZ, PERO MUY POQUITO y si no te enteras, por lo menos PIENSA un poquito cuando te hablan...

Y deja de decir SANDECES y ponme UN PUTO POST de dónde tú saques que yo soy un FASCISTA... o simplemente "es que tú piensas"... deja de decirme lo que "tú crees, lo que tú piensas, lo que tú sientes, lo que tú..."; siendo como eres un ESTUPIDO integral deja de pensar y di lo que SABES Y NO LO QUE CREES QUE SABES... y por favor, un POST dónde yo haya dicho algo que te sugiera que yo SOY UN FASCISTA...

La estupidez es DEMASIADO ATREVIDAD e INTREPIDA... pero ES INCREIBLE lo vuestro...

Hay que acabar con la estupidez o ésta se nos llevará a todos por delante...


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)

#AFU confirmó el comienzo de la lucha por Artemo(i)vsk/#Bachmut.
Las Milicias #Wagner #PMC y #LPR avanzaron desde el lado sureste directo a la ciudad, con apoyo de fuego de la RF.


La zona residencial de la ciudad de soledar está bajo control de las Fuerzas Aliadas
Los informes sobre RF / Aliados ya están en Soledar: AFU podría haberse retirado de allí anoche.
Esperando confirmación visual


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> https://es.topwar.ru/199761-amerikanskie-analitiki-rossijskaja-armija-dobilas-uspehov-v-rajone-avdeevki.html
> 
> 
> .....as ucranianos entrevistaron al personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionado en Artyomovsk, aclarando la actitud de la población local hacia ellos. *Uno de los militares de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania declaró que la actitud de la población local es "inútil". Se quejó con un periodista de uno de los canales ucranianos de que los públicos locales publican constantemente información sobre exactamente en qué edificio se encuentra el ejército ucraniano*. Estas publicaciones son realizadas por residentes locales que le dicen directamente al ejército ucraniano que los perciben en Artyomovsk como ocupantes.
> ...



¿Entendemos ahora porqué hay la orden de evacuar a la población civil de esas zonas?

Pues imaginaos ahora cuando los rusos lleguen a Odessa, ciudad rusa de toda la vida y donde los genios que rodean a Zelenski prohiben hablar ruso. El ejército ucraniano tendrá dos enemigos, los habitantes de Odessa y el ejército ruso.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Entendemos ahora porqué hay la orden de evacuar a la población civil de esas zonas?
> 
> Pues imaginaos ahora cuando los rusos lleguen a Odessa, ciudad rusa de toda la vida y donde los genios que rodean a Zelenski prohiben hablar ruso. El ejército ucraniano tendrá dos enemigos, los habitantes de Odessa y el ejército ruso.



Pero los civiles una masacre y muchos no están en situación de elegir que hacer porque no se lo permiten. Por eso la guerra es un horror y no hay guerras santas.

Solo con pensarlo me siento mal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ago 2022)

⚡ Las fuentes en la zona de Soledar informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a retirarse de Soledar en dirección a las ciudades de Chasov Yar, Kramatorsk y Konstantinovka.

Al retirarse los nacionalistas ucranianos están tratando de infligir el máximo daño posible en la infraestructura civil de los lugares abandonados.

Las tropas aliadas continúan liberando las áreas fortificadas del enemigo rodeando Soledar en un anillo. Continúan los intensos combates en Soledar. Aviación, artillería y MLRS están trabajando sin descanso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ago 2022)

Dos MLRS "HIMARS" fueron destruidos en Kharkov y otros 53 nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros también fueron eliminados - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ago 2022)

⚡Debido a las graves pérdidas se informa de una deserción masiva en la brigada mecanizada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kharkiv y en la brigada de asalto de montaña 128 en Zaporozhye.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ago 2022)

Otro sistema de misiles antibuque Harpoon fue destruido en Odessa


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso organizó un cruce a través del Dnieper en Kherson

El puente Antonovsky fue cerrado después del bombardeo de militares ucranianos.
El cruce está siendo utilizado por civiles, lo cuál indica que las necesidades militares de abastecimiento de tropas no son imperiosas.
t.me/c/1773937275/3812


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

uh oh, primero la otan con su bandera lgtbx y ahora esto... que podria salir mal?


----------



## coscorron (1 Ago 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ Las fuentes en la zona de Soledar informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a retirarse de Soledar en dirección a las ciudades de Chasov Yar, Kramatorsk y Konstantinovka.
> 
> Al retirarse los nacionalistas ucranianos están tratando de infligir el máximo daño posible en la infraestructura civil de los lugares abandonados.
> 
> Las tropas aliadas continúan liberando las áreas fortificadas del enemigo rodeando Soledar en un anillo. Continúan los intensos combates en Soledar. Aviación, artillería y MLRS están trabajando sin descanso.



Muy rápido me parece ese hundimiento del frente. Dudo que este confirmado porque Soledar es uno de los puntos en los que se apoya la totalidad de la línea ahora mismo y si cae practicamente la corta en dos ...


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> #AFU confirmó el comienzo de la lucha por Artemo(i)vsk/#Bachmut.
> Las Milicias #Wagner #PMC y #LPR avanzaron desde el lado sureste directo a la ciudad, con apoyo de fuego de la RF.
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si se confirma, eso si que produciria una ruptura y en mitad del frente.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 Ago 2022)

⚡ *Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania *
▫Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan con la operación militar especial en Ucrania. 

El ataque de alta precisión destruyó 2 lanzacohetes estadounidenses del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS en el territorio de la planta de máquinas de energía de Ucrania en Jarkov. También han sido eliminados 53 nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros. 

Las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han alcanzado un punto de despliegue temporal de la 92.a Brigada Mecanizada de AFU cerca de la ciudad de Kharkov. Los ataques se han saldado con la eliminación de hasta 200 nacionalistas y 7 unidades de material militar. 
▫Debido a las fuertes pérdidas en la 93.ª Brigada Mecanizada de AFU en dirección a Kharkov y la 128.ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña en dirección a Zaporozhye, hay un abandono masivo de las posiciones de combate y la deserción del personal de estas formaciones hacia las partes central y occidental de Ucrania. 

Continúan los ataques operacionales-tácticos y de la aviación del ejército, las tropas de misiles y la artillería contra las instalaciones militares en Ucrania.
Se han destruido 2 depósitos de municiones cerca de Seversk y Kaleniki, República Popular de Donetsk, 1 centro de suministro de combustible para equipo militar AFU cerca de Nikopol, región de Dnepropetrovsk, así como 239 áreas de concentración de mano de obra y equipo militar del enemigo. 
▫Además, 1 lanzador del sistema de misiles antibuque estadounidense Garpoon ha sido destruido cerca de Velikyi Dalnik, región de Odessa. 

En el curso de la guerra de contrabatería, 1 batería de artillería de AFU fue destruida cerca de Umanskoye, República Popular de Donetsk. 
▫8 pelotones ucranianos Grad MLRS y 6 pelotones de artillería y morteros en posiciones de tiro cerca de Sukhaya Balka, Petrovskoye, Vodyanoye, Tonenkoye, Kurdyumovka y Dzerzhinsk, República Popular de Donetsk han sido reprimidos. Los medios de defensa aérea rusos han derribado 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos cerca de Makeyevka y Petropavlovka, República Popular de Donetsk, Lyubimovka, región de Zaporizhzhya, así como Chervonyi Yar, Krasnoye, Andreevka, Zavody, Vernopol'e e Iziyum, región de Kharkiv. 

En total, 261 aviones y 145 helicópteros ucranianos, 1.659 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 361 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 4.215 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 778 sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes, 3.234 artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 4.621 unidades de especiales vehículos militares fueron destruidos durante la operación.

#MoD #Russia #Ukraine #report
@mod_russia_en


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> esta ocasión, el Gobierno de Kosovo se compromete a posponer la implementación de dos decisiones desde el 29 de junio de 2022 hasta el 1 de septiembre de 2022, cuando se eliminarán todas las barricadas y se establecerá la libertad total en el norte de Kosovo”, indicó Pristina en un comunicado.
> “Agradecemos a los socios internacionales, especialmente al embajador estadounidense, Geoffrey Hovenier, por su compromiso y contribución”, añadió.



Los islamo-kosovares son gentuza, Belgrado no deberia intervenir oficialmente, podria enviar hombrecillos verdes totalmente equipados y material a traves de las montañas, de los 100.000 habitantes serbios de Kosovo, 30.000 estan dispuestos a empuñar las armas para defender su patria.


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Para simplificar, porque me dais... los TRABAJADORES, son personas, no mercancías, pero como TRABAJADORES ofertan FACTOR TRABAJO y este SI ES UNA MERCANCIA, y como toda MERCANCIA tiene CANTIDAD DE OFERTA y CANTIDAD DE DEMANDA...



Eres ademas de subnormal , engreido. Al aceptar el capitalismo, aceptas que los trabajadores son mercancia. Lo unico que pueden ofrecer puesto que no tienen capital , ni propiedad es su trabajo. Le puedes dar las vueltas semanticas que quieras, para hacer ver otra cosa.

Pero es que incluso con tu puto rollo, daria exactamente igual. La otra parte ¿porque no va a querer más oferta de "factor trabajo" ( vamos de currantes ) ? es el mercado amigo. Y eso mercado ademas con la superioridad total de una de las partes, para negociar.

Y que te quede claro imbecil redomado, la "economia" no es una ciencia pura, no son matematicas, fisica, etc.. con sus leyes inmutables. Así que tu "visión" de la economia , no vale una puta mierda para otro. ¿ porque ? Porque mediante politica, presiones, etc.. las reglas cambian. De hecho unos tipos crearon un mundo sin propietarios que duro varias generaciones. . De hecho la "ciencia economica", es una mezcla de politica, revisiones a toro pasado e improvisaciones interesadas en gran medida. Jaja no solo no son capaces de evitar las crisis del sistema, es que muchas veces ni las ven venir, y las justifican a posteriori.

Y para no cansar al personal, ahora si que me acordare de meterte en el ignore. Hasta nunca payasete.


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El problema está en que "la fase final" de un imperio puede durar ... siglos. España estuvo casi 200 años "derrumbándose".



España, para 1630 ya no pintaba nada en el orden mundial. Tenía sus colonias pero influencia geopolítica, cero.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (1 Ago 2022)

El culebrón Pelosi se reaviva:

A reporter from the Taiwanese state media TVBS reported that, according to her sources,* Nancy Pelosi is arriving in Taipei tomorrow evening, August 2*.
t.me/intelslava/34406

*The US military is moving assets closer to Taiwan*, including aircraft carriers and several Stratotanker - Nikei Asia.
t.me/intelslava/34414

Pelosi's visit to Taiwan will have *'serious consequences'* - Chinese Foreign Ministry

Speaker of the US House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi may arrive in Taiwan tomorrow and meet with the island's chief of staff the day after tomorrow, the China Times reported, citing sources.

According to the publication, the Taiwanese Foreign Ministry has not yet confirmed these plans.
t.me/intelslava/34407


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

HOY:


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> El culebrón Pelosi se reaviva:
> 
> A reporter from the Taiwanese state media TVBS reported that, according to her sources,* Nancy Pelosi is arriving in Taipei tomorrow evening, August 2*.
> t.me/intelslava/34406
> ...



Los yanquis no va a dejar qeu los chino los pasen economicamente. Desde hace 20 años esta claro que buscarian lio, por eso los chinos fabrican armas como si no hubiera un mañana ( que quizas no lo haya para muchos ). ¿ empezara el baile ahora ? Yo lo veo prematuro , pero como han cabreado a los rusos , lo mismo los chinos ven una ventana.

A todos les saluda este......









Ha resultado ser más listo que los yanquis, y aguarda el momento en que los rusos y los chinos, que incluso votaron sanciones contra el para agradar a los "socios", se lien a hostias contra los anglos que son el enemigo comun de todos.

De momento construye más misiles y come el equivalente norcoreano de las palomitas, mientras mira su reloj.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*200 marineros rusos se niegan a volver a luchar en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Doscientos infantes de marina rusos de la brigada de infantería naval 810 se han negado a regresar a luchar en las regiones del sur de *Ucrania*. Esto es lo que afirma la inteligencia ucraniana del Ministerio de Defensa, según informa el _Kyiv Independent_ , según el cual esto ha causado "un problema importante".

"Según nuestros datos, esta negativa retrasó el proceso de restauración y coordinación del combate del batallón batallón de esta brigada", dijo el vocero de la Dirección de Inteligencia, Vadym Skibitsky.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis no va a dejar qeu los chino los pasen economicamente. Desde hace 20 años esta claro que buscarian lio, por eso los chinos fabrican armas como si no hubiera un mañana ( que quizas no lo haya para muchos ). ¿ empezara el baile ahora ? Yo lo veo prematuro , pero como han cabreado a los rusos , lo mismo los chinos ven una ventana.
> 
> A todos les saluda este......
> 
> ...



A éste le ha salvado que está loco pero de verdad y que tiene a la población en un régimen inhumano y como conclusión si se meten con ellosa vete a saber que les espera.

Y que detrás está China que no les va a dejar mover un pelo.


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto es lo que afirma la inteligencia ucraniana del Ministerio de Defensa, según informa el _Kyiv Independent_ , según el cual esto ha causado "un problema importante".


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

OJO!!!


El Reino Unido entregará buques de guerra a Ucrania: el embajador ucraniano en el Reino Unido, Vadym Prystayko

Según él, los militares ucranianos ya están realizando los ejercicios pertinentes. 

"Nuestros militares ya están realizando ejercicios en él. Ellos dirigen el barco, controlan las armas. Habrá varios barcos de este tipo", dijo el embajador.

También añadió: "Nuestras prioridades han cambiado. Ahora necesitamos naves antiminas. 2 es el número inicial con el que trabajamos ahora. Estos son los buques de guerra que están en servicio con la Armada de Su Majestad".

Según él, estos buques serán reacondicionados, mejorados y se les añadirá el equipamiento especial que requiera Ucrania.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Brutal documental sobre la toma de Mariupol, sub. Ingles.



Joder!!. Vaya mano de ostias que se están dando.

Ambos bandos pelean como tigres.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Ardern insta a China a condenar la invasión rusa de Ucrania.*
La primera ministra de Nueva Zelanda, Jacinda Ardern, ha instado a China a usar su posición como miembro permanente en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para condenar la *invasión rusa* de *Ucrania* perpetrada el pasado 24 de febrero y así impulsar el fin de la *guerra*.

"Como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, y de acuerdo con su compromiso con la Carta de la ONU, seguimos instando a China a que deje claro que no apoya la *invasión rusa*" dijo Ardern en un discurso en la Cumbre Empresarial China que se celebró hoy en Auckland, la ciudad más poblada de Nueva Zelanda.

La primera ministra agregó que su Gobierno ha "pedido a China que utilice su acceso e influencia para ayudar a poner fin al conflicto".


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A éste le ha salvado que está loco pero de verdad y que tiene a la población en un régimen inhumano y como conclusión si se meten con ellosa vete a saber que les espera.



Los locos no suelen ganar partidas estrategicas a los imperios. La "locura" es algo muy subjetivo.

El tio tenia un plan, medios , y decisión para llevarlo a cabo. Si te fijas no ha palmado un solo norcoreano, mientras que otros como Libia o Irak, han tenido cientos de miles de muertos.

Creo que vio que solo tenia que aguantar, y al final el tiempo parece que le da la razon. Cuanto más se deterioren las relaciones de los anglos con Rusia y China mejor para Corea del Norte. Y ademas va a llegar a ese momento en una posición de fuerza.

Por otra parte no me creo todo lo que los anglos cuentan de sus enemigos. Ayer Maduro mataba por deporte, hoy es un gran socio comercial si nos vende petroleo. El saudi es un benefactor de los desprotegidos....mientras siga fluyendo el crudo en la dirección y precios adecuados..etc..etc...


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania investiga la posible castración de soldados ucranianos a manos de tropas rusas.*
Las redes sociales se han llenado de vídeos que, supuestamente, muestran a *soldados rusos castrando y matando a un soldado ucraniano *atado y amordazado. Estas imágenes han generado una acusación de posibles crímenes de guerra y una investigación desde Ucrania por torturas.

En los tres vídeos que circulan se puede ver a un soldado con lo que parecen parches amarillos y azules, que representarían la bandera de *Ucrania*, en el suelo y con las manos atadas en la espalda. En un primer momento aparece amordazado, después mutilado y, por último, con varios disparos de bala.

Las imágenes han aparecido en un canal *prorruso *de Telegram y no se ha podido contrastar el hecho ni la nacionalidad de la víctima y los verdugos.









Ucrania investiga la posible castración de soldados a manos de tropas rusas


Las redes sociales se han llenado de vídeos que, supuestamente, muestran a soldados rusos castrando y matando a un soldado ucraniano atado y amordazado. Estas imágenes han...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A éste le ha salvado que está loco pero de verdad y que tiene a la población en un régimen inhumano y como conclusión si se meten con ellosa vete a saber que les espera.
> 
> Y que detrás está China que no les va a dejar mover un pelo.



Bueno, que si, pero si vamos a las imágenes de los sin techo en gusania, miles de tiendas de campaña en plena calle, en caravanas o tirados en la acera....

Occidente ha prostituído la palabra democracia, libertad, derechos humanos, estado de derecho y cada vez mas gente se va dando cuenta de ello.
Que vayan a meter en la cárcel a los ocupas de un pueblo abandonado en Guadalajara mientras oligarcas patrios vacían los embalses en pleno estío para forrarse, generando energía a bajísimo precio mientras la cobran a precio del gas, pues eso que es sangrante.
Vamos hacia el precipicio porque no cogemos del cuello al de ibertrola mientras fomentamos que los chavales que quieran repueblen la españa vacía.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España, para 1630 ya no pintaba nada en el orden mundial. Tenía sus colonias pero influencia geopolítica, cero.



Que equivocado estas.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 Ago 2022)

Off topic.

Millonario dona
250k para liberar a Assange









James Packer’s $250,000 gift to free Julian Assange


James Packer is the latest high-profile voice to call for Assange’s release.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## dabuti (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, que si, pero si vamos a las imágenes de los sin techo en gusania, miles de tiendas de campaña en plena calle, en caravanas o tirados en la acera....
> 
> Occidente ha prostituído la palabra democracia, libertad, derechos humanos, estado de derecho y cada vez mas gente se va dando cuenta de ello.
> Que vayan a meter en la cárcel a los ocupas de un pueblo abandonado en Guadalajara mientras oligarcas patrios vacían los embalses en pleno estío para forrarse, generando energía a bajísimo precio mientras la cobran a precio del gas, pues eso que es sangrante.
> Vamos hacia el precipicio porque no cogemos del cuello al de ibertrola mientras fomentamos que los chavales que quieran repueblen la españa vacía.



Los cuñados españoles se creen que USA es el puto paraíso y los pobres se ven a patadas.


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Ago 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ Las fuentes en la zona de Soledar informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a retirarse de Soledar en dirección a las ciudades de Chasov Yar, Kramatorsk y Konstantinovka.
> 
> Al retirarse los nacionalistas ucranianos están tratando de infligir el máximo daño posible en la infraestructura civil de los lugares abandonados.
> 
> Las tropas aliadas continúan liberando las áreas fortificadas del enemigo rodeando Soledar en un anillo. Continúan los intensos combates en Soledar. Aviación, artillería y MLRS están trabajando sin descanso.



Noticias sobre Soledar.

La lucha continúa en las afueras de la ciudad desde Stryapovka y Novaya Kamenka.
La APU sigue en Soledar. Lo que toman por la salida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es un reagrupamiento de fuerzas.
Continúan los combates por Bakhmutskoe, por Yakovlevka y por Belogorovka.
En Berestovoye, los ucranianos fueron empujados a un lado, lo que hizo posible tomar fotos en la población.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los locos no suelen ganar partidas estrategicas a los imperios. La "locura" es algo muy subjetivo.
> 
> El tio tenia un plan, medios , y decisión para llevarlo a cabo. Si te fijas no ha palmado un solo norcoreano, mientras que otros como Libia o Irak, han tenido cientos de miles de muertos.
> 
> ...





vettonio dijo:


> Bueno, que si, pero si vamos a las imágenes de los sin techo en gusania, miles de tiendas de campaña en plena calle, en caravanas o tirados en la acera....
> 
> Occidente ha prostituído la palabra democracia, libertad, derechos humanos, estado de derecho y cada vez mas gente se va dando cuenta de ello.
> Que vayan a meter en la cárcel a los ocupas de un pueblo abandonado en Guadalajara mientras oligarcas patrios vacían los embalses en pleno estío para forrarse, generando energía a bajísimo precio mientras la cobran a precio del gas, pues eso que es sangrante.
> Vamos hacia el precipicio porque no cogemos del cuello al de ibertrola mientras fomentamos que los chavales que quieran repueblen la españa vacía.



Ya, ya, pero los excesos del capitalismo no justifican los excesos del comunismo. 

Excesos ha habido por todos lados y no todos son consecuencia de sus gobernantes sino de los otros, de acuerdo pero los norcoreanos se han pasado de rosca.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

RT


*¿Qué se sabe de los misiles hipersónicos Tsirkón, que no tienen análogos en el mundo y con los que Rusia equipará su flota?*

Publicado:1 ago 2022 04:04 GMT

Tienen una velocidad tan alta que los sistemas de defensa aérea y de guerra electrónica del enemigo no pueden "repeler su ataque en ninguna circunstancia".

*Características del misil*
Desde su inicio, el Tsirkón ha sido uno de los proyectos más secretos de la industria de defensa rusa, por lo que sus parámetros todavía se desconocen por motivos de seguridad nacional. Sin embargo, tras una serie de pruebas, se dio a conocer lo siguiente: el misil de crucero hipersónico 3M22 Tsirkón es capaz de alcanzar velocidades equivalentes a Mach 9 y tiene un alcance de más de 1.000 kilómetros. Alcanza una velocidad máxima de unos 2,65 kilómetros por segundo a una altura de 20 kilómetros, es decir, más de 10.000 kilómetros por hora. 


El capitán de primer rango Ígor Krojmal, comandante de la fragata de la Flota del Norte rusa Admiral Gorshkov, desde la que se realizaban las pruebas del misil, declaró en febrero de este año, tras un ensayo, que este "tenía un alcance de hasta 1.500 kilómetros". También señala que si la distancia es de 1.000 kilómetros, "el tiempo de vuelo sería de 580-620 segundos".

La apariencia de los misiles también se mantiene en secreto: se cargan en el buque en contenedores cerrados. El comandante afirma que solo lo vio durante el lanzamiento, cuando apenas se divisa entre humo y fuego. Sin embargo, según Krojmal, se puede juzgar con certeza el tamaño del misil basándose en las características de su lanzador. Así, el Tsirkón tiene unos 9 metros de largo y 60 centímetros de diámetro.

*Capacidades del Tsirkón*
De acuerdo con una entrevista a Krojmal publicada en marzo de este año, la velocidad del misil es tan alta que no permite a los sistemas de defensa aérea y de guerra electrónica del adversario "repeler su ataque en ninguna circunstancia". Gracias a las tecnologías de baja detectabilidad, se conocerá sobre el lanzamiento del Tsirkón solo cuando alcance su objetivo, mientras que su trayectoria variable lo oculta de los radares enemigos.



Por su parte, el comandante de la unidad de combate de misiles y artillería de la fragata Admiral Gorshkov, Gueorgui Rosliakov, afirmó en marzo que el Tsirkón también es capaz de atacar objetivos individuales o un grupo de objetivos con gran precisión, sin importar si la nave enemiga está en movimiento o no. 

Cabe destacar que el Tsirkón puede destruir tanto objetivos navales como terrestres, y se trata del primer misil hipersónico del mundo que puede lanzarse desde buques de superficie y desde submarinos en posición subacuática. De acuerdo con expertos, si el arma se instala en un buque militar que está en aguas neutrales, tardaría unos cinco minutos en llegar a Washington.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> 
> El Reino Unido entregará buques de guerra a Ucrania: el embajador ucraniano en el Reino Unido, Vadym Prystayko
> ...



Ahora a ver como los meten en el mar negro sin que los hunda un submarino ruso... va a ser un tiro al pato.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Oleksiy Vadatursky, el oligarca del trigo ucraniano asesinado por los rusos con un misil en su dormitorio.*
*Oleksiy Vadaturksy* murió porque dijo que no. Fue asesinado por los rusos en una ejecución clásica de la mafia y el mensaje de su aniquilamiento va dirigido a muchos otros en *Ucrania*: es una advertencia para cualquiera que pueda recibir las mismas ofertas o que las haya recibido ya.

A *Vadaturksy *los emisarios del *Kremlin *le habían propuesto transformarse en un colaborador oculto de *Rusia*, según algunos protagonistas de la vida política de *Kiev* que tenían contacto frecuente con él y sus hombres. *Rusia* esperaba utilizar la influencia de *Vadaturksy* como el mayor empresario agrícola y maestro de la logística en *Ucrania* para acelerar la subyugación de toda la franja sur, desde *Jersón*, a *Odesa*, pasando por *Mykolaiv*, y paralizar las rutas de transporte del país. A cambio, le prometieron proteger su patrimonio de poco menos de 500 millones de dólares y su posición en el corazón de la industria agrícola y naviera del país.









Oleksiy Vadatursky, el oligarca del trigo ucraniano asesinado por los rusos con un misil en su dormitorio


Oleksiy Vadaturksy murió porque dijo que no. Fue asesinado por los rusos en una ejecución clásica de la mafia y el mensaje de su aniquilamiento va dirigido a muchos otros en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero los excesos del capitalismo no justifican los excesos del comunismo.
> 
> Excesos ha habido por todos lados y no todos son consecuencia de sus gobernantes sino de los otros, de acuerdo pero los norcoreanos se han pasado de rosca.



Es un problema. Pero en una cosa lleva razon Kelden, si te opones a los de arriba tienes que ser al menos tan hdp como ellos. De otra forma no merece la pena intentarlo, te zurraran y acabaras sin manos despues de haber sido asesinado. Las almas piadosas no ganan batallas. O de otra forma primero vence y despues convence.

Si Kim no fuera duro, algun presi yanqui se hubiera descojonado desde su bunker mientras nos enseñaba a todos los bombardeos de Piongyamg ( sin que ahí las victimas fueran importantes ) , y luego su degollamiento publico. Todo esto entre muestras de chuleria burlesca. ¿ que se habra equivocado en cosas ? Indudable.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

*VIDEO: China muestra por primera vez la que sería su letal arma hipersónica, "asesina de portaviones"*

Publicado:1 ago 2022 03:19 GMT

El video fue difundido en medio de las crecientes tensiones entre Washington y Pekín, por la posible visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán.



China ha difundido por primera vez un video del lanzamiento de lo que parece ser un misil hipersónico *DF-17*, mientras aumentan las tensiones en el estrecho de Taiwán por la posible visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi.

La televisión estatal china publicó este sábado un video titulado 'Las capacidades de las tropas chinas mostradas en 81 segundos', para celebrar el Día del Ejército Popular de Liberación, este 1 de agosto. Una escena muestra el lanzamiento con fuego real de un misil desde un desierto, y según algunos expertos, se parece al DF-17, un arma hipersónica apodada *'asesina de portaviones'* y casi imposible de interceptar, según indicó Global Times.



Si el misil que aparece en las imágenes es realmente un DF-17, sería la primera vez que China revela públicamente una grabación sobre el lanzamiento con fuego real de esta arma, según los observadores.


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A éste le ha salvado que está loco pero de verdad y que tiene a la población *en un régimen inhumano* y como conclusión si se meten con ellosa vete a saber que les espera.
> 
> Y que detrás está China que no les va a dejar mover un pelo.



Pero tu que sabrás como viven los koreanos .... Yo, salvo lo que se publica en occidente, no tengo ni puta idea, no tengo elementos de juicio para saber como es aquéllo. No se si es el cielo, el infierno o el purgatorio. Y si damos por bueno que, en general, lo que se publica occidente sobre los rivales geopolíticos es 99,9 % falso ....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ago 2022)

Las noticias que llegan que parecen augurar un próximo derrumbe ucraniano y la caida del Dombas en manos rusas parecen haber sentado como un jarro de agua a los Otanistas pues esta mañana no han aparecido aún por aquí, dejando de lado el pollo, pero es que ese padece del síndrome autista del pájaro bobo y ya se sabe que no se entera.
Cuando se entere entrará en shock aviar


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Un claro ejemplo de romper el marco que te impone el contrario en una discusión.


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero los excesos del capitalismo no justifican los excesos del comunismo.
> 
> Excesos ha habido por todos lados y no todos son consecuencia de sus gobernantes sino de los otros, de acuerdo pero los norcoreanos se han pasado de rosca.



Tu parte de la base teórica de los dos ecosistemas:

1.- Caes en este mundo y búscate la vida.
2.- Caes en este mundo y solo por caer tienes derecho a alimentación, vivienda, sanidad, educación, etc...etc... durante toda tu puta vida.

A partir de ahí hay que tener en cuenta factores externos que modifican los ecosistemas pero no de manera relevante hasta el punto de hacerlos irreconocibles.

Puestos a elegir la peor cara de los dos sistemas, a mi dame un Stalin y no me des un Franco o un Pinochet. Con Stalin me tendría que preocupar solo de no caerle mal. Con Pinocho de no caerle mal y de buscarme las lentejas todos los días.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania dice que reanudación de exportaciones de cereales es un "alivio para el mundo"*
La reanudación de las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos el lunes, por primera vez desde la* invasión rusa* en febrero, es "un alivio para el mundo", manifestó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de *Ucrania*, Dmitro Kuleba

"La jornada de alivio para el mundo, especialmente para nuestros amigos de Oriente Medio, Asia y África, cuando los primeros cereales ucranianos dejan *Odesa* después de meses de bloqueo ruso. *Ucrania* siempre ha sido un socio fiable y seguirá siéndolo si *Rusia* cumple con su parte del acuerdo", afirmó el ministro en Twitter.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Brutal documental sobre la toma de Mariupol, sub. Ingles.



La guerra en toda su crudeza. Ese documental jamás se verá en la televisión española. Una pena.


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



   asi los tienes ya......como te jodeeeee....


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *VIDEO: China muestra por primera vez la que sería su letal arma hipersónica, "asesina de portaviones"*
> 
> Publicado:1 ago 2022 03:19 GMT
> 
> ...



El problema de China es que todo es teórico y así no se va a lado alguno... 

Al final una potencia lo es si es CREIBLE y tiene que HACERSE VER que es creible... y ello conlleva tomar decisiones NADA amables o agradables... lo tuvo en su mano en Siria y, por el motivo que fuese se dejó llevar por la situación sin tomar decisión alguna al respeto, cuando le TOCABA mostrar sus fortalezas...

Ahora vamos a ver con lo de Serbia, parece que ahí ha montado un cierto lugar de apoyo en europa, pero eso no es SOLO DECIRLO o participar vendiendo armas, ahí tendría que montar una base y DEMOSTRAR AL MUNDO su compromiso y CONDICIONES frente a una DEMOSTRACIÓN...

Para bien o para mal, China son vídeos y escenas de vídeos, muchos juguetes y... y... y...

Cuando quieres respeto a estos NIVELES te tienes que presentar en SOCIEDAD... ¿bueno, malo?... es lo que hay... Rusia y EE.UU. lo llevan demostrando décadas, a veces mejor, otras peor, pero siempre con CONTUNDENCIA...


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Stalin me tendría que preocupar solo de no caerle mal.



No funciona

Lo único que te salva es parecer tonto de remate para que no te vea como una amenaza a su poder (si no pregúntale a Kruschev)


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> asi los tienes ya......como te jodeeeee....



¿Sabes lo que es? Es... un Oryx. Aunque ya sé que tú llegas hasta donde puedes.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es? Es... un Oryx. Aunque ya sé que tú llegas hasta donde puedes.



Mas que tú,hasta durmiendo jomio.....


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas que tú,hasta durmiendo jomio.....



Ya se ve, ya se ve...


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Alemania reactiva el carbón para consumo eléctrico y se reserva el gas ruso.*
Alemania ha reactivado ya una primera planta de carbón que se encontraba en situación de "reserva" para destinarla al consumo eléctrico, mientras destina el gas ruso que sigue suministrando el gasoducto Nord Stream a llenar sus depósitos de cara al invierno.

El propósito de la Agencia Federal de Redes (Bundesnetzgentur) es no utilizar más el gas para el suministro eléctrico, según informa el semanario _Der Spiegel_.

Por el momento solo se plantea reactivar una planta en Baja Sajonia (centro del país), de acuerdo con el plan aprobado el pasado 14 de julio por el Ministerio de Economía y el Clima, que implica de facto un replanteamiento del calendario del adiós a esa energía fósil.

El ministro de Finanzas, el liberal Christian Linder, se pronunció ya el pasado fin de semana a favor de no utilizar más gas para el consumo eléctrico.


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

*Los ucranianos encuentran una forma de huir a las zonas liberadas por Rusia*

Redacción

Los medios de comunicación occidentales están asombrados: los ucranianos huyen en masa hacia los territorios liberados por el ejército ruso, las regiones de Zaporozhia y Jerson. Irónicamente, existe una ruta oficial para ello. ¿Cómo se establece el sistema que puede llamarse “barrera de Zaporozhia” y por qué su propia existencia es una prueba de la corrección y eficacia de la Operación Especial?

“Los ucranianos regresan a los territorios ocupados”. Con este título publica Euronews la noticia. Y demuestra así, o bien un desconocimiento total de la situación en Ucrania y concretamente en la región de Zaporozhia, o bien el deseo de ocultar la verdadera situación. No, por supuesto, también hay ucranianos que están en este caso: se fueron mientras duraron las hostilidades y ahora están regresando. Sin embargo, muchos de los que se fueron temporalmente hace tiempo que regresaron. Y hoy, los que cruzan la barrera de Zaporozhia en un convoy no son personas que vuelvan a casa en absoluto.

Las salidas hacia los territorios no controlados por Ucrania empezaron en primavera e inicialmente no estaban reguladas. Sin embargo, a principios de junio se estableció un nuevo procedimiento para salir de Zaporozhia hacia el sur.

El movimiento se realiza en columnas. Se forman convoyes en la zona del mercado de automóviles de Zaporozhia. Normalmente hay tres o cuatro convoyes de 50 coches al día. Sólo los ciudadanos ucranianos pueden salir. Antes de la salida, deben rellenar y enviar a la administración militar regional de Zaporozhia una solicitud de salida y, sobre todo, deben recibir la confirmación del registro de la solicitud y el “permiso” de salida. Entonces pueden ir al mercado de coches y buscar un transportista (si no tienen su propio transporte).

Oficialmente, la mayoría de los viajeros regresan a casa, comprueban la seguridad de sus hogares/posesiones, visitan a sus familiares o los llevan a Ucrania. En la mayoría de los casos, se trata simplemente de coartadas para los controles ucranianos (que son el blanco de muchas bromas). En realidad, la “barrera” de Zaporozhia es una forma relativamente fácil y barata de salir de Ucrania para cualquiera que tenga una razón para hacerlo.

¿Quiénes son estas personas? En primer lugar, los que huyen de la movilización. El precio no oficial de la salida por la frontera occidental o hacia Moldavia para los hombres de la categoría “18-60” es absolutamente exorbitante: 5.000 dólares y más. E incluso por ese dinero, nadie garantiza nada. En consecuencia, los comisarios militares han aumentado las tarifas. El certificado de exención del servicio militar cuesta entre 1.000 y 2.000 dólares.

De todas formas, no se puede salir del país con dicho certificado; su propietario será desenmascarado inmediatamente en la frontera. Y una “exención” más fiable con un informe médico ya vale 10.000.

Es más barato pasar por Zaporozhia a Jerson y de ahí a Crimea. Luego, a la Unión Europea a través de Georgia (una ruta más corta, pero los medios de comunicación te asustan con las colas en la frontera) o a través de los países bálticos. O te puedes quedar en Rusia, dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer.

Un ejemplo típico es una historia publicada en junio en Pikabu: “Tengo 26 años, estoy obligado a hacer el servicio militar, dos días antes de mi partida recibí una citación en mi puerta”, dice una breve introducción. Luego viene una fascinante descripción de un viaje a Jerson y luego a Crimea, así como los intentos de retirar dinero a distancia de las tarjetas bancarias ucranianas.

También están los que simplemente huyen de Ucrania. Estos, por supuesto, a menudo también huyen de una posible movilización, pero en general, la motivación es más amplia. Se trata de personas a las que la operación militar rusa les ha abierto por fin los ojos ante las perspectivas de Ucrania. Y viajan a Rusia a través de Jerson y Crimea, aunque el titular de un pasaporte ucraniano puede viajar ahora a la Unión Europea como refugiado sin demasiados problemas.

Pero esta falta de problemas es ilusoria. Tarde o temprano a la masa de refugiados se les pedirá que abandonen la Unión Europea, y no todos ellos conseguirán instalarse. Entonces, ¿a dónde vuelven? A Ucrania, que ha elegido el lento y doloroso método del suicidio.

Hay que decir ir “a Ucrania” o “a Ucrania”?
La forma más correcta es decir: [fuera] de Ucrania. 

La vieja anécdota ha adquirido de repente nuevos colores.

*Una barrera que beneficia a todos*

Además, los propios ucranianos desmienten la versión de Euronews. Desde finales de la primavera, anuncian una contraofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el sur. En consecuencia, algunos habitantes de las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhia se desplazan precisamente en dirección contraria, pues no quieren volver a encontrarse en la zona de guerra. Ya a principios de mayo, según la parte ucraniana, uno de cada dos habitantes había abandonado Jerson. En junio, la administración de Zaporozhia registró a otras 8.000 personas que abandonaron los territorios de las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhia no controlados por Ucrania.

Algunos se arrepintieron más tarde: “¡Maldito sea el día en que decidí dejar Jerson por Nikolaiev! Estoy escondido entre mis parientes. No hay nada para alimentar a mis hijos. No puedo encontrar un trabajo. Porque tengo la edad suficiente para ser reclutado. No quiero ir a la guerra, porque esta guerra no es nuestra. Ya he recibido dos citaciones de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar. Ya he tenido que dejar mi segundo escondite. Apenas veo a mis hijos y también a mi mujer”, se queja uno de los hombres que se marcharon. El viaje de vuelta cuesta 8.000 dólares, dice.

Pero probablemente se trate de tarifas locales, por lo que mucha gente prefiere pasar por la “barrera” de Zaporozhye. Los transportistas cobran unos 300-400 dólares a quienes están dispuestos a hacer el viaje. No sólo es mucho más barato, sino que además es perfectamente legal. E incluso el nuevo reglamento, en vigor desde junio, no ha limitado en absoluto el flujo de emigrantes. Por el contrario, incluso los datos de la parte ucraniana muestran que el número de salidas no ha hecho más que aumentar.

A principios de julio, se temía que la “puerta” se cerrara, al menos para los hombres. En ese momento, las autoridades informaron a los ucranianos en edad militar de que debían obtener un permiso de las oficinas de registro militar para abandonar la zona de su residencia principal. Sin embargo, a juzgar por las discusiones en los chats temáticos de la red de Telegram, nadie rechaza a los hombres de entre 18 y 60 años ni reparte citaciones en los controles (al menos no en masa). A lo sumo, advierten de la necesidad de regresar después del tiempo especificado en la solicitud de salida y de la responsabilidad en caso de no regresar.

Una de las razones de esta repentina lealtad a la gente que quiere irse (en un momento en que hay redadas de reclutadores en las playas y en los supermercados) es probablemente que los transportistas cobran 400 dólares por cabeza por una buena razón.

Este precio incluye el paso por los puestos de control: cada coche o minibús Sprinter deja una cantidad acordada en el puesto de control. Todos están contentos, todos se benefician: pasan entre 150 y 200 coches, todos se llenan los bolsillos. Si empiezan a poner multas en los puntos de control, el flujo de tráfico se reducirá instantáneamente, y con él los beneficios de todos los participantes en el sistema.

En cuanto a Euronews… Sospechamos que, incluso explicada así, la situación les deja perplejos. ¿Cómo pueden volver a los territorios “ocupados”? ¡Los “ocupantes” hacen estragos allí! Por eso, cuando se intenta encontrar relatos de quienes cruzaron la “barrera” de Zaporozhia, por regla general, se encuentran relatos y entrevistas de quienes cruzaron esta ruta en dirección contraria: desde Jerson, Melitopol, Energodar. Y no hay historias de los que abandonan Ucrania, al menos no en los medios de comunicación convencionales. Hay que buscarlos en las discusiones de Telegram (“Corredor Verde”), pedir a los amigos y conocidos que lo cuenten. Todas estas historias son bastante típicas, pero nadie recuerda un flujo de personas que regresan a casa desde las provincias de Zaporozhia y Jerson.

Por cierto, sería útil que las administraciones cívico-militares de las regiones liberadas de Ucrania aclararan esta situación. También para los medios de comunicación occidentales. Cuántos ciudadanos ucranianos han pasado la “barrera”, cuántos han hecho el viaje de vuelta, cuántos han solicitado (y se les ha concedido) asilo temporal, cuántos se están movilizando. Sobre la base de estas cifras, es posible hacer una presentación de los resultados de la Operación Especial, así como un informe sobre los objetivos “calibrados” en Ucrania. Y, sobre todo, es comprensible y cercano a todos: aquí hay gente, son muchos, vienen a nosotros, porque la verdad y la justicia están de nuestro lado.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

mientras las carreteras en direccion al este se llenan de gente que vuelve a casa las mismas carreteras en dirección al oeste se llenan de convoyes que vuelven a casa. los civiles se pasan por el forro las amenazas y ser escudos de la retirada porque las sabandijan escapan y están agotadas y son pocas. funciona bien la doctrina de gerasimov: no prisa, no pausa
y las carreteras desminadas están indemnes. porqué será?


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania lanza una web para rastrear a los niños ucranianos afectados por la guerra de Rusia.*
Con el nombre "Niños de la guerra", la plataforma tiene como objetivo ayudar a los padres y las fuerzas del orden a recopilar información sobre los niños afectados por la *guerra*, incluidos los que desaparecieron o fueron deportados a la fuerza a* Rusia*.

El portal también proporcionará información actualizada sobre los niños asesinados por la *guerra de Rusia* y permitirá a los visitantes ponerse en contacto con los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley, según la asesora presidencial de Ucrania para los derechos y la rehabilitación de los niños, Daria Herasymchuk.


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu parte de la base teórica de los dos ecosistemas:
> 
> 1.- Caes en este mundo y búscate la vida. *NORTE AMERICANO PRE-GUERRA CIVIL*
> 2.- Caes en este mundo y solo por caer tienes derecho a alimentación, vivienda, sanidad, educación, etc...etc... durante toda tu puta vida. *SUR AMERICANO EN EL MUNDO DE LOS ESCLAVOS PRE-GUERRA CIVIL*
> ...



Y mira que habría forma de definir las cosas, pero hostia de verdad que da miedo algunas de las cosas que se dicen... 

La primera definición es la de un sistema económico dónde el trabajo se alquila, el cuidado del mismo pertenece a su propietario...

La segunda definición es la de un sistema económico en dónde el trabajo es propiedad de un tenedor (da igual quíen) y por tanto es capital acumulado a cuidar, pero no es propiedad de quíen lo da...

Hay que tener MUCHO CUIDADO CON LO QUE SE PIDE, lo mismo te lo dan...

El problema es que tú no entiedes que ni la URSS, ni Corea son sistemas comunistas, son ECONOMIAS DE GUERRA, que no se pueden permitir según qué cosas...

Un sistema comunista permitiría al TRABAJADOR, no sólo ser el poseedor de su capacidad de trabajo, sino y sobre todo de los medios de producción y... y....y... SU GESTIÓN PARA SUS PROPIOS INTERESES... el problema es que eso plantea ciertos complejos asuntos nada fáciles de solventar, como por ejemplo la participación de un tercero, llámalo ESTADO en tal asunto o de cómo se entiende la gestión de "sus intereses" y cuales son las FINALIDADES de dicha GESTIÓN... 

- Los intereses de un "alguien" en particular no sólo pueden ser económicos, pueden muy bien ser de orden social y de justicia, pero no de todos y cada uno, cada uno y todos es otro tema... ya si imaginamos cómo el conjunto de intereses de unos, pongamos rusos o vascos o suecos interfiere con los globales y como sus bases sociales y de identidad participarían en ese conjunto de condicionantes... en fin... teoría...

En los detalles está el problema o demonio de cada realidad... 

El comunismo JAMAS se ha puesto en práctica y es complejo IMAGINAR cómo estaría concienzudamente al servicio del Trabajador como sistema económico...


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Se le agotan los cartuchos a Rusia para presionar con el gas. 

*Argelia, Nigeria y Níger firman un acuerdo para construir un gasoducto a Europa*

Para dejar de depender de la energía rusa, la Unión Europea recurre cada vez más a África para importar gas natural, y Argelia, Níger y Nigeria buscan sacar provecho.

*Argelia, Níger y Nigeria firmaron un memorando de entendimiento el jueves para construir un gasoducto transahariano de 4.000 kilómetros (2.500 millas).*

El Ministerio de Energía de Argelia dijo que el gasoducto de gas natural se extendería a través del desierto del Sahara.

Se estima que, una vez que se complete el gasoducto de 13 000 millones de dólares (12 750 millones de euros), transportará hasta 30 000 millones de metros cúbicos (1 billón de pies cúbicos) de gas anualmente desde Nigeria, África occidental, el norte a través de Níger y Argelia. 

A partir de ahí, podría bombearse a través del gasoducto submarino en obras durante un tiempo.

La idea se propuso por primera vez hace más de 40 años, pero el progreso se estancó.

El nuevo impulso se produce cuando la Unión Europea busca desvincularse del gas ruso durante la guerra en Ucrania.
La situación de seguridad en la región del Sahel y las tensiones entre los gobiernos de Argel y Niamey también retrasaron el proyecto.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dw....ope/a-62633283


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

A Ucrania no le valen los barcos para nada mientras haya submarinos rusos en la zona.

Lo que necesita Ucrania son aviones, helicópteros o drones antisubmarinos con sonoboyas y torpedos para detectar y hundir esos submarinos de la clase Kilo que Rusia tiene en el mar negro.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero los excesos del capitalismo no justifican los excesos del comunismo.
> 
> Excesos ha habido por todos lados y no todos son consecuencia de sus gobernantes sino de los otros, de acuerdo pero los norcoreanos se han pasado de rosca.



Una buena recomendación que hago, es no pontificar dsobre lo que se desconoce.
Mejor contrastar a quedar mal.
____
Hoy, está prácticamente asegurado que China ganará las guerras de supremacía geoeconómica 
y Rusia la geomilitar antes de que acabe la decada. EE.UU, simplemente, solo está capacitado
para tratar de retrasar ese inevitable destino, ya que cuelga de un hilo en la guerra tecnológica
que al menos si quiere ganar. La élite USAna, como criminal de guerra, realmente no merece vivir; 
pero nadie puede impedir que lo intente con todas sus fuerzas. Con sanciones ahora, y el desagüe
después, mientras la desesperación les consumirá.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ago 2022)

Aseguran que Nancy Pelosi visitará Taiwán y China lanza una nueva advertencia


La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, visitará Taiwán como parte de su gira por Asia, según un alto funcionario del gobierno taiwanés y un funcionario de EE.UU., pese a los temores por la respuesta de China.




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu parte de la base teórica de los dos ecosistemas:
> 
> 1.- Caes en este mundo y búscate la vida.
> 2.- Caes en este mundo y solo por caer tienes derecho a alimentación, vivienda, sanidad, educación, etc...etc... durante toda tu puta vida.
> ...



Antes de la caída de los regímenes comunistas hubo un indio "bien" que se fue al Tibet en transporte público y fue recorriendo el país desde china donde estaba como estudiante y escribió un libro de viajes. Decía, comparando los dos países bien pobres ambos que, a nada que se tuviera algo, él prefería el régimen indio pero si era de los desheredados, elegiría China.

Pero es que hablamos de la peor experiencia comunista, por supuesto que en éso llevas razón, sin haberlo visto. Quizás si lo comparamos con los horrores capitalistas y sin guerra puede salir bien parado.

Pero no deja de ser un error dentro de un sistema. Con Cuba yo no tengo ese problema, quizás al revés.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora a ver como los meten en el mar negro sin que los hunda un submarino ruso... va a ser un tiro al pato.



No

Mejor con los hipersónicos 

Una ocasión de oro para probarlos en situaciones de combate real


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Ago 2022)

Lo pongo también aquí. 




Rumores de que podría ir a Taiwán esta noche.

(es periodista taiwanesa)

Hoy está en Singapur…




Movimientos del USS Ronald McDonald


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco se avanza, pero este tipo de obras e infraestructuras suelen tardar muchos años en construirse y que estén operativas. Tratándose de países africanos, yo diría que más... 

Estamos haciendo ahora lo que debimos hacer hace años... diversificar .


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ago 2022)

Empezamos hoy fuerte con la desinformación.

*200 marines rusos se niegan a volver a luchar en Ucrania *

Gran titular. Resulta que la fuente es....los servicios de inteligencia Ucranianos....ejem. No hay ni una sola prueba pero si lo dicen desde Ucrania es verdad absoluta (claro que su inteligencia también decía que los Rusos atacaron un centro comercial con 1.000 civiles dentro porque querían matarlos a todos)


Siguiente noticia. En Cerdeña, en la propia noticia indica que se ha descartado el envenamiento, en el titular sin embargo hablan de supuesto envenamiento. Me ha recordado a cuando se inventaron que Putin envenenó a Abramovich y la lata que dieron con el tema pese a demostrarse que fué pura invención.


*El primer alto cargo de Putin en dimitir por la guerra, en una UCI en Cerdeña por un supuesto evenenamiento*

El primer alto cargo de Putin en dimitir por la guerra en Ucrania, hospitalizado en una UCI de Cerdeña, Anatoli Chubáis, uno de los hombres que marcaron la carrera del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, hacia el poder, y el primer alto cargo del Kremlin en renunciar el pasado mes de marzo por la guerra contra Ucrania, se encuentra hospitalizado en Cerdeña, informa Il Corriere della Sera. Dos fuentes cercanas a Chubáis han revelado a la agencia Reuters que el economista, de 67 años, sufre una enfermedad autoinmune rara que ataca al sistema nervioso. *Una de las dos fuentes anónimas ha descartado que se trate de un posible envenenamiento, según el Daily Mail*


Y mientras tanto más y más y más millones que pagarán los Europeos:

*Bruselas desembolsa 1.000 millones de euros de ayuda macrofinanciera a Ucrania*
La Comisión Europea ha anunciado este lunes el desembolso de 1.000 millones de euros de ayuda macrofinanciera a Ucrania, como parte del paquete de 9.000 millones de euros anunciados para hacer frente a la caída económica y la reconstrucción del país ante la ofensiva rusa.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se le agotan los cartuchos a Rusia para presionar con el gas.
> 
> *Argelia, Nigeria y Níger firman un acuerdo para construir un gasoducto a Europa*
> 
> ...



Pasas de depender de los rusos que nos guste o no es Europa y vamos a pasar a depender de unos países africanos que vete tu a saber como acaba aquello, está claro que es un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pasas de depender de los rusos que nos guste o no es Europa y vamos a pasar a depender de unos países africanos que vete tu a saber como acaba aquello, está claro que es un plan sin fisuras.




Si es algo que va en beneficio de Europa se entiende que la UE debería poner pasta para que se acabara cuanto antes.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Pelosi lo va a intentar. Quien piense que se va a achantar, no ha seguido su trayectoria política. Preguntad al que se le ocurrió sentarse en su sillón del despacho del Capitolio en el asalto de enero. Preguntadle qué ha sido de su vida y a qué dedica el tiempo libre.


----------



## trichetin (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España, para 1630 ya no pintaba nada en el orden mundial. Tenía sus colonias pero influencia geopolítica, cero.



En 1635 Francia tuvo que involucrarse directamente (y no sólo zancadillear o mandar dinero a los herejes) del lado de los protestantes tras arrasar España y aliados a la potencia emergente sueca y casi tener ganada la guerra. 

Después en 1700 se montó la primera guerra de ámbito continental pera ver quien heredaba el trono de esa monarquía aparentemente acabada. 
Muy lejos de la irrelevancia.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

UK : Parada (permanente) de otro reactor nuclear

Winter is coming ...


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Gas natural para uso domestico, los mas problemáticos son los 10 primeros de la lista de la izquierda y en especial Hungría.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Si en Cuba hay miseria ¿Cómo llamas a la que hay en Perú, Ecuador, Colombia, Guatemala, Honduras, El salvador, ...?
> No era Cuba una simple colonia turística, se habían apropiado de las tierras de cultivo de caña y la mafia tenía allí sus casas de juego, hoteles, ..
> Lo que si es cierto es el no tener recursos naturales, posiblemente esa fue la razón principal para no invadirla. También que toda Hispanoamérica estaba pendiente de lo que pasaba en Cuba y USA tenía que parar esa enfermedad antes de que cundiera mediante sus mejores alumnos: los brutales gobiernos militares de los 60.



dónde está cuba??


----------



## terro6666 (1 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los cuñados españoles se creen que USA es el puto paraíso y los pobres se ven a patadas.



Usa es una mierda pero comparada a Rusia es el puto eden, la muestra está en que tu aún sigues aquí mamando polla anglo en vez de irte a lamerle las almorranas al puto calvo. Ten un mínimo de dignidad y al menos callate.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pelosi lo va a intentar. Quien piense que se va a achantar, no ha seguido su trayectoria política. Preguntad al que se le ocurrió sentarse en su sillón del despacho del Capitolio en el asalto de enero. Preguntadle qué ha sido de su vida y a qué dedica el tiempo libre.



Es hija de un mafioso de Baltimore.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Yo nunca he entendido por qué no se hacen planes de contingencia, a nivel estatal, se debería de tener previstas muchas situaciones y planificadas las alternativas, luego nos encontramos con los problemas y nos ponemos a improvisar,


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora a ver como los meten en el mar negro sin que los hunda un submarino ruso... va a ser un tiro al pato.



Son cazaminas, barcos pequeños de propósito definido, lo mismo les dejan pasar los turcos y los rusos.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Ñores, ñoras... seguimos para bingo.

Y no es en la costa del Pacífico, sino en en el mar de Japón con Rusia y las dos Coreas de países ribereños.


----------



## Zappa (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pelosi lo va a intentar. Quien piense que se va a achantar, no ha seguido su trayectoria política. Preguntad al que se le ocurrió sentarse en su sillón del despacho del Capitolio en el asalto de enero. Preguntadle qué ha sido de su vida y a qué dedica el tiempo libre.



En el fondo tiene sentido.

EEUU puede aguantar, más o menos (menos, en realidad, pero ya están en plena decadencia), el desacople de China. Aún queda mucha Sudamérica que "democratizar".

Los que lo vamos a pasar realmente mal somos los europeos. Iremos al matadero de comer mierda por todo el fallout que generará esta visita.

Nos quedaremos sin gas y sin nada. China nos exporta DE TODO.

Que alguien me diga que esto no es un plan para DINAMITAR EUROPA, porque parece hecho a medida PARA EXACTAMENTE ESO.

Dos bloques: EEUU y Asia, repartiéndose lo que queda del mundo y sus recursos. Pero hay que desactivar a los jodidos europeos porque tienen músculo financiero para hacerles las cosas difíciles.

China se encarga de la plandemia, y EEUU de llevarlos al matadero de la guerra.
Y en cuatro años (estamos en el segundo y en CAÍDA LIBRE), se han convertido en el tercer mundo.
Y sin pepinos nucleares.
Ale, a pastar, europedos.

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ HIJOS DE FRUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (1 Ago 2022)

*Gail, de la India, recorta el suministro de gas a las unidades de fertilizantes en un 10% al verse afectadas las importaciones de Gazprom Singapur*
13:33 || 01/08/2022


----------



## Snowball (1 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es hija de un mafioso de Baltimore.



No jodas?

No creo que sea del barrio de The Wire...


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

El tercer MARS II de Alemania ha llegado a Ucrania.


----------



## Argentium (1 Ago 2022)

Muy preocupante 

*Australia estudia frenar las exportaciones de gas para evitar una crisis de suministro interno*
12:47 || 01/08/2022

*Materias Primas*


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gas natural para uso domestico,* los mas problemáticos son los 10 primeros de la lista de la izquierda y en especial Hungría*.




Pues no, tal cosa no es así... salvo aquellos que tienen un uso residual de gas, la cosa es justo al revés...

Mira quienes tienen un gran gasto empresarial, esos TENDRAN gasto bajo doméstico en PORCENTAJE... y ahí está el PROBLEMÓN...

El problema en esa lista es para Alemania, Italia, Chequia... esos, esos SÍ tienen un problemón...


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> dónde está cuba??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142607



Pero hombre, pero hombre...
. 
Mire que confiar en las estadísticas del FMI

En primer lugar Panamá. ¿Se pregunta vd por qué?

Está hasta Haití ,en la que estuve en cierta ocasión, y no está Cuba. 

Es que me tengo que descojonar.

Mire, no dirijo ninguna ONG. Que cada cual utilice su cerebro.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> No jodas?
> 
> No creo que sea del barrio de The Wire...



Su padre y su hermano mayor fueron alcaldes. Esa es una ciudad de mafiosos tanos e irlandeses.


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy preocupante
> 
> *Australia estudia frenar las exportaciones de gas para evitar una crisis de suministro interno*
> 12:47 || 01/08/2022
> ...



Más que un problema de SUMINISTRO es un problema INFLACIONARIO... 

Los INDIOS fueron los primeros que dijeron aquello de EVITAR EXPORTACIONES AGRICOLAS... 

Es lo mismo... y EE.UU. sigue la misma senda o CORTA y hace visible ese corte de exportaciones o sigue comiendo INFLACIÓN y va viendo como los ciudadanos acaban financiando de su bolsillo el aquelarre...


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo nunca he entendido por qué no se hacen planes de contingencia, a nivel estatal, se debería de tener previstas muchas situaciones y planificadas las alternativas, luego nos encontramos con los problemas y nos ponemos a improvisar,



Planificar es de comunistas y entra en directo conflicto con mi libertad de hacer lo que me salga de los cojones. Rejón, no se puede ser de Ayuso y decir estas cosas.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pasas de depender de los rusos que nos guste o no es Europa y vamos a pasar a depender de unos países africanos que vete tu a saber como acaba aquello, está claro que es un plan sin fisuras.



Plan de cráneos privilegiados.
Para superar la "dependencia" del gas de Rusia, que pasa por el Báltico o por Ucrania, vamos a financiar un tremendo gasoducto "saheliano-magrebí", que viene y pasa por Argelia (aliado militar férreo de URSS en su día y Rusia ahora), y proviene de yacimientos sitos en pleno territorio de expansión e influencia del Wagner Group (la punta de lanza geo-político-militar de Rusia).
O sea, pasamos de gas ruso (siberiano), porque el Kremlin manda mucho, a gas africano occidental, donde el Kremlin seguirá mandando mucho (y en el caso, la culpa será de los moro-negros, que ya se sabe que son un pelín salvajes.....).
Por si no queríamos caldo....
Además, toda la instalación base pasa por zonas de influencia o expansión de guerrillas yihadistas, así que un gran contrato de obra pública (con todas las necesidades de seguridad etc etc), es una fuente de financiación extraordinaria y fantástica para cualquier grupúsculo insurgente que se precie.
Insurgencia desestabilizadora que una vez aparecida, visto lo visto, solo es neutralizable mediante aumentos de contratas al Wagner Group.
(Nota: Los euro-occidentales llegaremos a añorar las tangadas y robos descarados de gas de los ucranianos, en comparación con lo que nos vendrá encima...)

En todo caso, si los europeos occidentales se llevan el gas de África occidental, alguien tendrá que suministrar energía a África oriental (área del Índico):
Esto puede tener algo que ver con ese reparto de África.








Irán y Rusia se asocian para producir gas


La Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán y el productor de gas ruso Gazprom firmaron hoy un memorando de entendimiento por 40.000 millones de dólares.



mase.lmneuquen.com




Si el primer y el segundo país con mayores reservas de gas se asocian para montar "gasoductos de exportación" ¿Quién va a importar esas inmensas cantidades de gas, y que esté situado por la zona del Océano Indico?


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si es algo que va en beneficio de Europa se entiende que la UE debería poner pasta para que se acabara cuanto antes.



Es que tampoco beneficia a Europa, no podemos tener todos los huevos en el mismo cesto, eso nos ha pasado con Rusia y nos pasará con los africanos.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero hombre, pero hombre...
> .
> Mire que confiar en las estadísticas del FMI
> 
> ...



saque usted las estadísticas buenas que soy todo orejas


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Plan de cráneos privilegiados.
> Para superar la "dependencia" del gas de Rusia, que pasa por el Báltico o por Ucrania, vamos a financiar un tremendo gasoducto "saheliano-magrebí", que viene y pasa por Argelia (aliado militar férreo de URSS en su día y Rusia ahora), y proviene de yacimientos sitos en pleno territorio de expansión e influencia del Wagner Group (la punta de lanza geo-político-militar de Rusia).
> O sea, pasamos de gas ruso (siberiano), porque el Kremlin manda mucho, a gas africano occidental, donde el Kremlin seguirá mandando mucho (y en el caso, la culpa será de los moro-negros, que ya se sabe que son un pelín salvajes.....).
> Por si no queríamos caldo....
> ...



La India y China.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pelosi lo va a intentar. Quien piense que se va a achantar, no ha seguido su trayectoria política. Preguntad al que se le ocurrió sentarse en su sillón del despacho del Capitolio en el asalto de enero. Preguntadle qué ha sido de su vida y a qué dedica el tiempo libre.



Estan tocando los huevos por Europa Oriental, con lo de Rusia, tocando los huevos en extremo oriente con China, si India dice algo le tocaran los huevos tambien.
Y todo esto porque hay alguna o algunas cabezas pensantes en EEUU que creen que montando la Tercera ellos saldrán beneficiados como en las dos primeras. 
Como dice el refranero, no hay dos sin tres y a la tercera va la vencida. Yo siendo EEUU esta vez no tentaría la suerte mucho más allá de jugar un poco porque como se líe van a tener problemas.


----------



## vil. (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Planificar es de comunistas y entra en directo conflicto con mi libertad de hacer lo que me salga de los cojones. Rejón, no se puede ser de Ayuso y decir estas cosas.



Pues no, no es así... PLANIFICAR es de SENTIDO COMÚN, lo que no es, eso sí es cierto es LIBEGAL, pero es que los LIBEGALES son al sentido común, lo que los peces al desierto...

Franco, que no era comunista tenía silos por todo el territorio nacional; no es que Franco fuese comunista, pero libegal no era, tampoco era una lumbrera económica, ni él, ni el régimen, PERO el mínimo de SENTIDO COMÚN lo tenían...

El LIBEGALISMO del GLOBALISMO es lo que tenía, el sentido común no lo precisaba, le era UN COSTE INASUMIBLE, fruto del derroche estatal, según la prédica de los tales señores libegales...

Y hombre no hay cosa más inteligente para quíen quiere disfrutar de una libertad casi total y absoluta que PLANIFICAR adecuadamente el disfrute y SABER que sus espaldas están muy pero que muy bien cubiertas...

La cuestión es cuando el DISFRUTE sale caro y se vive al día, entonces, pues... se trae una sirviente cubana y LISTO, ya se puede vivir la libertad con los gastos ajustados... así planifica un ser INTELIGENTE o más bien INDIGENTE, pero con INFULAS... JAJAJAJAJJAAAAA....


----------



## ZARGON (1 Ago 2022)

Unidades actualmente en construcción para la Armada Rusa
Después de que el borracho de Yeltsin destruyera casi toda la flota soviética.
Rusia se va poniendo al día...


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> El diseño es bueno para armas como pistolas o subametralladoras; en todas ellas el cartucho usado se extrae directamente de la recámara, y por su reducida potencia no es importante las muy pequeñas variaciones de la carga de pólvora o deformaciones del cartucho. Cuando el tamaño del cartucho y la carga de pólvora es mayor como en las balas de fusil es que vienen los problemas con el sistema de "rodillos flotantes", bastan esas mínimas variaciones en la forma del cartucho o la carga de pólvora para diferentes fallas en el arma: el cartucho se "pega" a las paredes de la recámara y el cerrojo rompe la culata del cartucho al retroceder, o la extracción es demasiado rápida y parte de los gases ardientes penetran en el cajón de mecanismos con las ya conocidas consecuencias, o el cerrojo no tiene la fuerza suficiente para extraer el cartucho, o parte de los residuos de la pólvora quemada penetran en el cajón de mecanismos y rodillos trabando el sistema exigiendo limpiar constantemente el interior del arma. algo muy grave en situaciones de combate o ambientes con polvo, arena, nieve, barro,.. Por todo ello es que Alemania se cambió al sistema de cerrojo rotatorio accionado por un pistón empujado por los gases del disparo tomados en la mitad del cañón, lo mismo que hizo Kalashnikpv hace 70 años, y ya común en todas las armas de infantería.
> Advierto, que esto es lo que recuerdo de un libro sobre armas de infantería ya antiguo que trata sobre el tema.



Los que hemos hecho la PUTA MILI sabemos de primera mano que eso que dices no rige para EL CHOPO (7.62mm). Me ha tocado "quemar munición" y me he jartado de disparar, llegando a soltar una ráfaga completa de 20 tiros (de pie) sin que se me encabritase demasiado, si le pillabas el truco y le perdías el miedo, que no el respeto, se podía.

2 compañías quemado munición hasta el aburrimiento y ni un sólo CHOPO atascado y todos los tiros salieron.


----------



## Plutarko (1 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> uh oh, primero la otan con su bandera lgtbx y ahora esto... que podria salir mal?











El IS lanza al vacío a un homosexual y ahorca a 13 jóvenes por ver un partido de fútbol en Mosul


Un hombre arrojado desde la azotea de un edificio por su supuesta homosexualidad. 13 jóvenes ahorcados por ver un partido de fútbol. 16 combatientes yihadistas liquidados por huir




www.elmundo.es





Allah ama 9.8m/s^2

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los que hemos hecho la PUTA MILI sabemos de primera mano que eso que dices no rige para EL CHOPO (7.62mm). Me ha tocado "quemar munición" y me he jartado de disparar, llegando a soltar una ráfaga completa de 20 tiros (de pie) sin que se me encabritase demasiado, si le pillabas el truco y le perdías el miedo, que no el respeto, se podía.
> 
> 2 compañías quemado munición hasta el aburrimiento y ni un sólo CHOPO atascado y todos los tiros salieron.



Seguramente hables del Cetme C que era una puta maquina, pero el L tenía muchas carencias de diseño.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estan tocando los huevos por Europa Oriental, con lo de Rusia, tocando los huevos en extremo oriente con China, si India dice algo le tocaran los huevos tambien.
> Y todo esto porque hay alguna o algunas cabezas pensantes en EEUU que creen que montando la Tercera ellos saldrán beneficiados como en las dos primeras.
> Como dice el refranero, no hay dos sin tres y a la tercera va la vencida. Yo siendo EEUU esta vez no tentaría la suerte mucho más allá de jugar un poco porque como se líe van a tener problemas.




Desesperación por acaparar los recursos que van quedando para poder seguir ellos manteniendo más o menos su tren de vida mientras el resto del planeta se va pudriendo en vida...

Saludos.


----------



## Plutarko (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los que hemos hecho la PUTA MILI sabemos de primera mano que eso que dices no rige para EL CHOPO (7.62mm). Me ha tocado "quemar munición" y me he jartado de disparar, llegando a soltar una ráfaga completa de 20 tiros (de pie) sin que se me encabritase demasiado, si le pillabas el truco y le perdías el miedo, que no el respeto, se podía.
> 
> 2 compañías quemado munición hasta el aburrimiento y ni un sólo CHOPO atascado y todos los tiros salieron.



Yo hice la mili en el 99 y me toco hacer lo mismo con el cecme L.
Nos hicieron tirar primero con munición de plástico azul, lo cual era una mierda por que no tenía fuerza para expulsar el casquillo de plástico y se quedaba enganchado el 95% de las veces.
Con munición de verdad ningún problema.
Tiramos unos cuantos cargadores en semi y un par en automático. 

Eso si. Yo hice agrupaciones de mierda creo que a 50m, que ya hay que ser malo.... Años mas tarde con 22lr me pareció mucho mas fácil agrupar.... 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

Taiwan, Kosovo, Este de Ucrania, Sáhara, Corea del Norte... conflictos territoriales alimentados en 2022 por la OTAN


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Pelosi visitaria Taipei mañana a la noche segun medios taiwaneses
lo que publica china


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

@JAGGER comete esto, esto también va para los cipotorros sorbelefas proisisrahellitas








A Israel le espera un escenario de pesadilla por la crisis con Rusia - mpr21


El gobierno israelí está convencido de que la amenaza de Moscú de cerrar la Agencia Judía en Rusia es una represalia por las posiciones del Estado sionista en la guerra de Ucrania. Ahora teme que la crisis con Rusia se agrave aún más, lo que ha llevado a los funcionarios de los Ministerios de...



mpr21.info


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> No jodas?
> 
> No creo que sea del barrio de The Wire...



El hijo no desentonaría mucho.








Nancy Pelosi salpicada por negocios fraudulentos que vinculan a su hijo


Con este escándalo que involucra a su hijo, Paul Pelosi Jr., la demócrata Nancy Pelosi podría también verse comprometida.




panampost.com


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Mal funcionamiento de un misil guiado Brimstone suministrado por Gran Bretaña a las Fuerzas Armadas en la región de Zaporozhye.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ordago (1 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No entiendo nada
> 
> 
> El presidente ucraniano ha ordenado la evacuación de los civiles de Donetsk.
> ...



Pues será para hacer ver a la opinión pública que mira por "sus ciudadanos"


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Continúa el desminado del centro de Donetsk. Un robot y un reconocimiento a pie están trabajando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> El IS lanza al vacío a un homosexual y ahorca a 13 jóvenes por ver un partido de fútbol en Mosul
> 
> 
> Un hombre arrojado desde la azotea de un edificio por su supuesta homosexualidad. 13 jóvenes ahorcados por ver un partido de fútbol. 16 combatientes yihadistas liquidados por huir
> ...



Joer que Dios me perdone pero había leído que la ISS lanza al espacio un homosexual...cuando he llegado a los ahorcamientos ya me ha extrañado...


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Aviones de carga iraníes han realizado más de 40 vuelos misteriosos a Rusia.

En medio de los informes de que Irán podría proporcionar a Rusia varios tipos de aviones no tripulados, se ha sabido que los aviones iraníes ya han realizado más de 40 vuelos misteriosos a Rusia, y que la intensidad de los vuelos de los aviones de carga iraníes ha aumentado considerablemente en el último mes y medio.

Según fuentes abiertas, entre el 24 de mayo y el 31 de julio, los aviones de carga iraníes que fueron sorprendidos anteriormente volando hacia Rusia con drones y otras armas realizaron al menos 18 vuelos. En total, los aviones iraníes realizaron al menos 41 vuelos a Rusia entre el 24 de febrero y el 31 de julio. La naturaleza del cargamento sigue siendo desconocida, pero el Consejo de la Federación había dicho un poco antes que los drones iraníes podrían ser muy eficaces para derrotar al equipo militar occidental en Ucrania.

La frecuencia de los vuelos iraníes a Rusia ha aumentado significativamente en las últimas semanas, pero los expertos señalan que es muy pronto para afirmar que Irán está transportando sus armas a Rusia y, por lo tanto, las afirmaciones occidentales de que los drones iraníes están siendo supuestamente suministrados a Rusia no tienen ninguna base.

"Rusia tiene una gama muy amplia de aviones no tripulados, desde los de reconocimiento hasta los de ataque, y por lo tanto los aviones no tripulados iraníes no deberían ser de ningún interés para Rusia. En cuanto a los misteriosos envíos de carga, cabe señalar que Teherán y Moscú cooperan activamente en muchos ámbitos, y estos podrían ser los cargamentos más comunes de interés tanto para Rusia como para la República Islámica."









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

El gobierno alemán dijo que no sabía dónde se encontraba la turbina de Siemens necesaria para reiniciar el Nord Stream.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La India y China.



China ya tiene su propio proyecto de Power of Siberia.
Y la nueva propuesta ruso-iraní es demasiado para solo India (subcontinente).
Otra cosa es considerar los "territorios de expansión sino-hindúes", que "casualmente" coinciden con África oriental Océano Índico.








Indios en África


Los indios se han lanzado a la conquista de los mercados africanos tras la estela de los chinos. En un mundo donde la competencia por las materias primas en los próximos años va a ser decisiva, no creo que debamos pasar por alto este interés.




www.diariodemallorca.es




De este artículo hace 14 años. Mucho ha llovido, y mucho más se ha desarrollado desde entonces.

Esta es más reciente:








China, India y el 'gran juego' de África | Política Exterior


Pekín y Nueva Delhi explotan los viejos agravios africanos con sus antiguas metrópolis para ganar terreno en África.




www.politicaexterior.com


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

El Presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha declarado que su administración está dispuesta a discutir rápidamente un nuevo sistema de control de armas con Rusia.

También dijo que esperaba que Rusia estuviera dispuesta a reanudar los trabajos con Estados Unidos sobre el control de las armas nucleares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (1 Ago 2022)

Comenzamos agosto con el frente en Ucrania que cada día pierde más interés en los medios mientras el foco de atención se desvía hacia las consecuencias que genera la guerra y los problemas energéticos que pueden golpear a Europa en pocas semanas. Cada vez parece más claro que Ucrania saldrá de esta perdiendo algo de terreno. 

Al tiempo surgen otros focos de conflicto, ahora entendemos como la fábrica de crear artistas influencer con legión en Instagram y Tik Tok crearon a Dua Lipa, una joven muy guapa, nacida en Inglaterra pero de reconocidas raíces kosovares que ella misma revindica. Entre Kosovo y la República Srpska, que para entendernos pertenece a Bosnia pero son todos serbios, vamos como el Donbas en Ucrania, cada vez está más cerca el inicio de un conflicto que, lamentablemente, parece imparable en los Balcanes.

A todo ello debemos añadir a la vieja Pelosi paseándose por Asia con un mechero en una mano y en la otra un barril de TNT.

Están de enhorabuena todos los otanistas amantes de una buena bronca para salvar el mundo de los tiranos.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> los aviones no tripulados iraníes no deberían ser de ningún interés para Rusia



Para Rusia no para Irán

Quieren probarlos en condiciones reales de combate


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> uh oh, primero la otan con su bandera lgtbx y ahora esto... que podria salir mal?



satan se esta volviendo un troll muy fino


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Un grupo de ataque de portaaviones de la Armada estadounidense, liderado por el portaaviones Ronald Reagan, se ha dirigido a aguas al sureste de Taiwán, según ha informado el centro de estudios chino SCSPI.

Según sus datos, el 30 de julio, el grupo de ataque de portaaviones de la Armada estadounidense salió del Mar de China Meridional y entró en el Mar de Filipinas a través del Estrecho de San Bernardino. A continuación, el portaaviones Ronald Reagan rodeó la isla filipina de Luzón por el sureste y se dirigió al norte hacia Taiwán.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> saque usted las estadísticas buenas que soy todo orejas



Le repito que no dirijo una ONG.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En el fondo tiene sentido.
> 
> EEUU puede aguantar, más o menos (menos, en realidad, pero ya están en plena decadencia), el desacople de China. Aún queda mucha Sudamérica que "democratizar".
> 
> ...



Me acabo de acordar de la fantasía esa de convertir Rumanía en una reserva natural para gitanos, los arios originales. Pareciera que quieren convertir el continente en reserva natural de australopitecos subnormales, porque dudo mucho que Lucy o ninguno de sus familiares fuera tan rematadamente cretina como el votante medio europeo.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Los artificieros encuentran y destruyen más de mil "pétalos" en Donetsk en pocos días

¡¡Más de mil vidas salvadas!!

¡¡¡Estimados residentes del DNR!!! Esté atento, no deje que sus hijos salgan solos, mire con atención bajo sus pies, circule por carreteras asfaltadas o con buena visibilidad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Plan de cráneos privilegiados.
> Para superar la "dependencia" del gas de Rusia, que pasa por el Báltico o por Ucrania, vamos a financiar un tremendo gasoducto "saheliano-magrebí", que viene y pasa por Argelia (aliado militar férreo de URSS en su día y Rusia ahora), y proviene de yacimientos sitos en pleno territorio de expansión e influencia del Wagner Group (la punta de lanza geo-político-militar de Rusia).
> O sea, pasamos de gas ruso (siberiano), porque el Kremlin manda mucho, a gas africano occidental, donde el Kremlin seguirá mandando mucho (y en el caso, la culpa será de los moro-negros, que ya se sabe que son un pelín salvajes.....).
> Por si no queríamos caldo....
> ...



Si pudieran poner en marcha las infraestructuras libias se notaría cierto alivio. Pero es que ni eso somos capaces de hacer, un país arrasado hasta los cimientos y que no podemos controlar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha declarado que su administración está dispuesta a discutir rápidamente un nuevo sistema de control de armas con Rusia.
> 
> También dijo que esperaba que Rusia estuviera dispuesta a reanudar los trabajos con Estados Unidos sobre el control de las armas nucleares.
> 
> ...



USA estos días da marcha atrás en muchas cosas…raro…


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, ha declarado que su administración está dispuesta a discutir rápidamente un nuevo sistema de control de armas con Rusia.
> 
> También dijo que esperaba que Rusia estuviera dispuesta a reanudar los trabajos con Estados Unidos sobre el control de las armas nucleares.
> 
> ...



Hay que contentar al país que teme las bombas de los iraníes. Uno seguro ¿Arabia y Emiratos también?


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Nuevos objetivos para armas de precisión rusas: Ucrania recibió el primer MLRS MARS ii de Alemania-ministro de defensa reznikov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los artificieros encuentran y destruyen más de mil "pétalos" en Donetsk en pocos días
> 
> ¡¡Más de mil vidas salvadas!!
> 
> ...



Entiendo que minar un campo de batalla o una zona de paso del enemigo es una cerdada, pero es la guerra y el enemigo no va precisamente a reunirse con nosotros para darnos un abrazo. Pero esto no lo comprendo, sé lo que es, entiendo cómo funciona, pero me cuesta comprender tal grado de inquina.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán ha informado de que cuatro aviones de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China entraron en la zona de identificación de defensa aérea de la isla.

Cuatro cazas chinos J-16 ("Jian-16") participaron en las maniobras, rodeando las aguas al suroeste de la isla. El ejército de Taiwán respondió emitiendo avisos por radio y desplegando sistemas de misiles antiaéreos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pasas de depender de los rusos que nos guste o no es Europa y vamos a pasar a depender de unos países africanos que vete tu a saber como acaba aquello, está claro que es un plan sin fisuras.



La cuestión es no depender de nadie, Rusia es un matón con armas nucleares , Nigeria Argelia etc no, no lo tienen tan facil para chantajearnos, esta debería ser la política comprar a quien no te pueda chantajear.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Ago 2022)

2022-08-01



NOTICIAS
*Azerbaiyán fue condenado por entregas masivas de armas y municiones a Ucrania a través de un aliado ruso en África*

Azerbaiyán envió cientos de toneladas de armas y municiones a Ucrania a través de un aliado ruso.

Como parte de la investigación en curso, los expertos lograron descubrir que Azerbaiyán está armando activamente a Ucrania con varios tipos de armas y municiones. Como se supo, desde finales de marzo, Azerbaiyán podría enviar 15 aviones con armas y municiones a Ucrania, y existe una probabilidad muy alta de que se hayan lanzado misiles, las últimas bombas azerbaiyanas, así como vehículos aéreos no tripulados, incluido Bayraktar TB2. entregado a Ucrania de esta manera.



Al final resultó que, Azerbaiyán está suministrando cientos de toneladas de armas y municiones a Ucrania a través de uno de los aliados rusos: Sudán, donde Rusia tenía la intención de construir una base naval. Desde finales de marzo, Azerbaiyán ha enviado al menos 15 aviones de carga a Sudán, y un número similar de vuelos desde el Rzeszow polaco, que es el principal punto de transbordo para el suministro de armas a Ucrania, fueron realizados por aviones ucranianos a Jartum y de regreso. .



Según los expertos, Sudán acordó utilizar el territorio del país para suministrar armas a Ucrania en el contexto de vínculos bastante estrechos entre Jartum y Washington, sin embargo, esto enfatiza que Sudán podría dañar seriamente las relaciones con Rusia.
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/azerbaydzh...a-i-boepripasov-na-ukrainu-cherez-rossiyskogo


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los que hemos hecho la PUTA MILI sabemos de primera mano que eso que dices no rige para EL CHOPO (7.62mm). Me ha tocado "quemar munición" y me he jartado de disparar, llegando a soltar una ráfaga completa de 20 tiros (de pie) sin que se me encabritase demasiado, si le pillabas el truco y le perdías el miedo, que no el respeto, se podía.
> 
> 2 compañías quemado munición hasta el aburrimiento y ni un sólo CHOPO atascado y todos los tiros salieron.



Un amigo de infantería de marina decía que los L aguantaban bastante bien esas mismas sesiones de quema de munición.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Hace 95 años, el 1 de agosto de 1927, se produjo el Levantamiento de Nanchang, una sublevación armada de unidades revolucionarias del ejército nacional chino dirigidas por comunistas. Más de 20.000 soldados y oficiales, junto con escuadras obreras y unidades de autodefensa campesina dirigidas por Zhou Enlai, He Lun, Ye Ting, Zhu De y Liu Bocheng marcharon contra Chiang Kai-shek y la dirección del Guomindang. Mantuvieron la ciudad durante cinco días, pero luego se vieron obligados a huir. El levantamiento fue la primera acción armada de los comunistas chinos contra el Kuomintang. Marcó el inicio de la creación del Ejército Rojo de China, las fuerzas armadas de los comunistas chinos.

En 1933, el Comité Central de Asuntos Militares-Revolucionarios del PCC decidió celebrar el 1 de agosto como el Día del Ejército Rojo de China (más tarde Ejército Popular de Liberación de China, EPL).El 15 de junio de 1949, el reglamento sobre la bandera militar y el emblema militar del Ejército Popular de Liberación con los caracteres 八一 ("Ba Yi" - Primero de agosto) fue aprobado por el Consejo Militar Revolucionario Popular de China.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Ago 2022)

2022-08-01



NOTICIAS

*Ucrania teme una "calibración" con 44 misiles por ataque a la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro*

Se vieron 18 buques de guerra cerca de Novorossiysk: pueden atacar con 44 misiles de crucero Kalibr.

En el contexto de un atrevido ataque a la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa en Sebastopol hace un día, se supo que al menos 18 buques de guerra de la Armada rusa estaban en mar abierto cerca de Novorossiysk.

Según el comando ucraniano "Sur", estos últimos son capaces de lanzar al menos 44 misiles de crucero. Obviamente, Ucrania espera una respuesta dura al ataque a Crimea, aunque la parte rusa aún no ha hecho ningún comentario oficial al respecto.

*“Cinco barcos y un submarino de la Federación Rusa, equipados con 44 misiles calibre , están listos para ataques con misiles. Además, cinco barcos de desembarco más están de servicio.*, - informa el comando ucraniano "Sur", señalando que en total hay 18 buques de guerra en la región, entre los cuales hay grandes barcos de desembarco.

Los expertos señalan que es probable que Kyiv tenga mucho miedo de un ataque imprudente contra la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Armada rusa en el Día de la Armada rusa, esperando que la parte rusa pueda recurrir a medidas de represalia muy serias.

Sin embargo, debido a la falta de comentarios oficiales, las declaraciones del comando "Sur" son polémicas.

Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/na-ukraine...z-za-napadeniya-na-shtab-chernomorskogo-flota


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estan tocando los huevos por Europa Oriental, con lo de Rusia, tocando los huevos en extremo oriente con China, si India dice algo le tocaran los huevos tambien.
> Y todo esto porque hay alguna o algunas cabezas pensantes en EEUU que creen que montando la Tercera ellos saldrán beneficiados como en las dos primeras.
> Como dice el refranero, no hay dos sin tres y a la tercera va la vencida. Yo siendo EEUU esta vez no tentaría la suerte mucho más allá de jugar un poco porque como se líe van a tener problemas.



En USA no piensan nada ni creen que ganarían la Tercera. Simplemente hay unos imbéciles cagaos directamente de Yale y Harvard que creen que aplicando la receta de siempre van a tener el resultado de siempre: ganar.

Estos ni han estudiao a fondo a Rusia, ni han calibrao la actitud del resto del mundo ante sus acciones, ni nada de nada. Simplemente han aplicao el manual como a Venezuela, Cuba o Irán y pensaban que el resultado sería el mismo. Y con China están haciendo lo mismo.

Por qué les ha seguido Europa? Por una razón muy simple: porque si les llevan la contraria pierden mucho más que si les dan la razón. Llevar la contraria a Al Capone, cuando tus cuentas son indistinguibles de las suyas, te puede salir muy caro. Para que te hagas idea: si a Alemania le aplican la receta que han aplicao a los rusos, Alemania ya estaría casi, casi como Venezuela. Es lo que pasa cuando tienes un banco que tiene 14 veces el PIB alemán invertido en papelillos yankis que, objetivamente, valen 0. Eso si es dependencia y no la del gas.


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> La cuestión es no depender de nadie, Rusia es un matón con armas nucleares , Nigeria Argelia etc no, no lo tienen tan facil para chantajearnos, esta debería ser la política comprar a quien no te pueda chantajear.




O sea ... que yo tengo una tienda, tu me dices que no me vas a comprar nada en la vida por hijoputa pero que hoy te venda 1 Kg de garbanzos y medio de judias verdes, que hoy no te viene bien dejarlo. Yo te mando a tomar por culo directamente y me dices que te estoy chantajeando?


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

La CE amenaza abiertamente a China con que si el EPL ataca a Taiwán, la UE impondrá sanciones aún más fuertes contra China que contra Rusia. Una receta preparada para un tsunami económico.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

El lanzacohetes múltiple MARS II de Alemania ha llegado a Ucrania

MARS II es la denominación alemana del sistema de lanzacohetes múltiples M270 MLRS americano mejorado.

Según la información disponible, tres lanzadores han sido entregados a los militares ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (1 Ago 2022)

GRAHAM PHILLIPS agradece su único apoyo importante, tras robarle el gobierno sus bienes y posesiones en UK, Peter Hitchens.

LA CARTA MAGNA DE 1215 IMPIDE CONDENAR A UN BRITÁNICO SIN SER SIQUIERA ESCUCHADO Y DEFENDIDO.


A sincere thanks to Peter Hitchens - clearly we have different views on many things, definitely on Russia, however he is literally the only mainstream British journalist to stand up for me. Actually he's not even standing up for me, he's standing up for the point of principle, as established by the Magna Carta in 1215 - if there are criminal charges against a British subject, those charges must proceed through a court of law, with the accused given the opportunity to defend themself. 

Otherwise, what do we have, what are 'sanctions'? Sanctions are basically nothing when the UK government applies them against some random Russian official who would likely have never visited the UK anyway. But when they apply them against their own citizen, seize all bank accounts, funds, assets, access to funds, even prohibit anyone from giving or accepting funds from you, it's a severe criminal punishment..... but without any criminal charges. And Liz Truss is just hoping that people in the UK are so into Ukraine they don't care about the fact that as it stands, she has just abolished British law. Imagine there's no law.... 

The king and the government are not above the law. Not my words, Magna Carta, 1215.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . Ha visto la " cartelera " y esta convencido de que el mundo morira de aburrimiento .
Por suerte la archiduquesa no ha descartado aun la visita a Taiwan ( territorio unico e indivisible de China ) . Entre " 100 anos de Soledar " y " Los Puentes de Kerson " , no se Rick la muerte de una archiduquesa si podria salir en prime time .
El clapham recuerda con nostalgia el siglo XX . Os imaginais a Lenin haciendose un selfi frente al Palacio de Invierno ?
O a Stalin quitando chinchetas del Mapa de Europa del Este ? El mundo se ha amariconado .
Que si , que si ..que hay que ser tolerantes con las minorias ,sobretodo si son minorias pelirrojas y tetonas pero ese no es el punto .
El punto es que el clapham sospecha que esta guerra no es una guerra , es un espectaculo .
Es como esas peleas de lucha mexicana donde los luchadores estan enmascarados y lo que importa no es quien gane ( o quien pierda ) sino quien se hace mas popular ( y mas merchandising vende ) . Es vomitif und nauseabund .
Cuando el clapham lee a los camaradas de un bando y de otro insultarse y retarse a navajazos en la Casa de Campo al clapham le da tristeza
Bueno , tristeza no porque el clapham no es " empatico " pero le sorprende la ilogica de tomar la " lucha mexicana " en serio
Revolucion fue lo que hubo en Francia en 1789 , en Rusia en 1917 , en las 13 colonias americanas en 1775
Una revolucion es una revolucion cuando se cambia el viejo paradigma , cuando el " ancienne regime " es derrocado y surge un nuevo orden
Rusia no quiere cambiar el status quo del mundo . Solo quiere " mejorar " su posicion en el ...
El mundo esta en manos de oligarcas , de senores feudales , de caciques , de reyes y de emperadores .
Todos son la misma merde . Insultar y matar de un hachazo en la cabeza ( es un simil ) a un forero porque no esta de acuerdo contigo en algo que es , en terminos generales lo mismo ,es una imbecilidad . El enemigo no esta enfrente , esta arriba .
El clapham lo repetira : el enemigo esta arriba . La sociedad de consumo ha muerto . Kaput .
El planeta ha agotado sus recursos . Fue bonito mientras duro , pero se acabo . Hay que volver a la realidad .
La plebe alimenta a la bestia . Es el consumo , estupido . A mediados del siglo XIX hubo un boicot al azucar en Inglaterra .
Segun los promotores del boicot , consumir azucar enriquecia a los esclavistas quienes eran productores de azucar .
Si el azucar no se vendia entonces los esclavistas no tendrian beneficios y abolirian la esclavitud .
Hoy la plebe ( los neo-esclavos ) se quejan de su misera existencia , pero mientras se quejan , consumen alegremente el azucar ( bienes de consumos no esenciales ) alimentando la economia del esclavista .
El exito de una plantacion esclavista depende de que el esclavo compre lo que la propia plantacion esclavista produce .
Y para que el esclavo no piense esto se inventan el circo : las luchas de mascaras .
Luego " pactan " quien pierde , quien gana y que siga la fiesta .
Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo el capital de Marx , que es un tocho y no puede leerse de un tiron


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

A las 12 del mediodía de hoy, el enemigo con hasta 70 hombres, apoyados por tres BMP, intentó atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde la zona de NOVOPOL en la dirección sureste de la región de Donetsk. El enemigo fue detenido por un ataque de fuego y se retiró a las posiciones previamente ocupadas. El enemigo sufrió hasta 30 bajas (irrecuperables).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si pudieran poner en marcha las infraestructuras libias se notaría cierto alivio. Pero es que ni eso somos capaces de hacer, un país arrasado hasta los cimientos y que no podemos controlar.



Libia, un estado "bastante" artificial por eso de las colonizaciones y descolonizaciones, fruto de los dos territorios históricos de Tripolitania y Cirenaica.
Tripolitania, donde "manda" y reside el reconocido como "gobierno legítimo" supuestamente "pro-europeo", 
Cirenaica, bajo control real y efectivo del Mariscal Haftar (con ayuda y alianza de Egipto y los Wagner -Rusia-)

Y Turquía, metiéndose en el berenjenal, y barriendo para casa (como suele hacer...).

Objetivamente, en Libia hay mucho hidrocarburo, ahora sub-explotado. Y están muy cerca de Europa.
Pero si la "solución" a los problemas europeos con la dependencia rusa viene de "arreglar" el berenjenal libio, en un acuerdo multipartito con las facciones "tribales", Egipto, Turquía y Rusia.....


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Los desminadores están limpiando el antiguo estadio Ahmetov, donde jugaba el Shakhtar. El estadio también está plagado de "pétalos". Cabe señalar que el enemigo sigue bombardeando Donetsk con minas antipersona, lo que indica que ciertamente no se trata de un acto excesivo, sino de una táctica sistemática de la que es plenamente responsable el mando de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## No al NOM (1 Ago 2022)

Aquí nadie frena la agenda 2030, que por cierto pillará a Pedro cómo presidente. Disfruten la violada de Antonio el satánico con mujer tranny


----------



## Agilipollado (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La CE amenaza abiertamente a China con que si el EPL ataca a Taiwán, la UE impondrá sanciones aún más fuertes contra China que contra Rusia. Una receta preparada para un tsunami económico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si Europa sanciona a China y prohibe comprarle, la economia europea se destruye.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los europeos ... habría 700 países enfrentados y unos 50 grupos terroristas como ETA. 

China estuvo a punto de convertirse en algo parecido a los países sudamericanos cuando perdió la guerra del opio. 
Los que provocaron la guerra para saquear ese país finalmente se conformaron con arrasar con todas sus riquezas sin tener que desmembrarlo gracias a un diplomático europeo que medió para evitarlo a cambio de la más completa ruina. 









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es













El 'siglo de la humillación' como construcción nacional e identitaria de China - Descifrando la Guerra


¿Quieres participar en nuestra nueva campaña de Goteo.org? Ayúdanos a crear un medio independiente. Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.




www.descifrandolaguerra.es













Siglo de la humillación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org



















Cómo de grande es realmente la población de China, explicado en un ilustrativo mapa


¿Cuántas personas viven en China? Una rápida búsqueda en Google ofrece la respuesta: 1.400 millones de personas. Pero toda cifra torna en abstracta a partir...




magnet.xataka.com










en 2018 murieron 398.000 iraníes con 83 millones de habitantes y 427.000 españoles sin contar abortos . La esperanza de vida es un cálculo faláz


Para calcular la esperanza de vida en España, se tendría que tener en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres alienadas, que no nacerán ni ellos ni los hijos de sus hijos . Además si los perros y gatos que sustituyen a los hijos que no se tienen, cuya esperanza de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los desminadores están limpiando el antiguo estadio Ahmetov, donde jugaba el Shakhtar. El estadio también está plagado de "pétalos". Cabe señalar que el enemigo sigue bombardeando Donetsk con minas antipersona, lo que indica que ciertamente no se trata de un acto excesivo, sino de una táctica sistemática de la que es plenamente responsable el mando de las AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ukros siguen bombardeando Donetsk porque el Zar lo permite . 
Rusia tiene la capacidad de terminar esta guerra en 24 horas . Como derroto Israel a Hizbolah ? FACIL . Destruyendo un barrio entero de Beirut cada vez que los militantes shiitas lanzaban un ataque con misiles sobre ciudades israelies . 
La represalia era brutal y rapida . En 24 horas israel destruia un barrio entero y mataba cientos de personas . 
La ONU pedia un cese al fuego . Y todo volvia a la normalidad . La sociedad libanesa ( simpatizante con Hizbolah ) comenzo a oponerse a los ataques a Israel desde su territorio , porque el coste era demasiado elevado . 
Israel no ha ganado a Hizbolah , pero al menos mantiene el problema bajo control . 
Israel no necesita " convencer " a los israelies de que Hizbolah es el enemigo . Pero en el caso de ucrania es diferente 
Para el ruso medio Ucrania no es el enemigo , es tu hermano .Y luchar contra un hermano es desmotivante . Pero si conviertes a tu hermano en un enemigo malo malisimo como Cain entonces puedes justificar la guerra y garantizarte el apoyo de tu gente 
Moralmente es repugnante pero desde el puento de vista estrategico es correcto . 
El Zar antepone la gloria de Rossiya a la vida de sus soldados .Cuanto mas larga sea la guerra mas territorios conquistara .
" La vida va y viene , el territorio es para siempre " Judas 12 : 3 "


----------



## tomasjos (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> España, para 1630 ya no pintaba nada en el orden mundial. Tenía sus colonias pero influencia geopolítica, cero.



Digaselo a los rebeldes de las trece colonias, 150 años después, o a los contendientes de la guerra de sucesión austriaca 110 años después de 1630. Ya no era el imperio de los Austrias mayores, pero era una potencia de primer orden que jugaba un papel preponderante en Italia - Nápoles lo pierden los Austrias y lo ganan los Borbones rama mediterranea- y norte de África, por no hablar de America. El imperio quiebra con la guerra de la independencia, pero antes siguió siendo uno de los grandes poderes europeos a nivel global.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Libia, un estado "bastante" artificial por eso de las colonizaciones y descolonizaciones, fruto de los dos territorios históricos de Tripolitania y Cirenaica.
> Tripolitania, donde "manda" y reside el reconocido como "gobierno legítimo" supuestamente "pro-europeo",
> Cirenaica, bajo control real y efectivo del Mariscal Haftar (con ayuda y alianza de Egipto y los Wagner -Rusia-)
> 
> ...




Dime un pais que no sea artificial.

Saludos.


----------



## Plutarko (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los desminadores están limpiando el antiguo estadio Ahmetov, donde jugaba el Shakhtar. El estadio también está plagado de "pétalos". Cabe señalar que el enemigo sigue bombardeando Donetsk con minas antipersona, lo que indica que ciertamente no se trata de un acto excesivo, sino de una táctica sistemática de la que es plenamente responsable el mando de las AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginaros los titulares si mañana Rusia sembrara de la misma manera kiev con miles de minas antipersona. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> " La vida va y viene , el territorio es para siempre " Judas 12 : 3 "



Exacto, no es un bombardeo, es una invasión terrestre palmo a palmo


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (1 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Aquí nadie frena la agenda 2030, que por cierto pillará a Pedro cómo presidente. Disfruten la violada de Antonio el satánico con mujer tranny



Largo me lo fiais. Hasta 2030 ese psicópata..... Lo dudo, habrá destruido TODO mucho antes de 2030. Ese año estará ya descansando de tanto daño y destrucción hechos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Ago 2022)

*El ejército de China 'no se quedará de brazos cruzados' si Nancy Pelosi visita Taiwán









China’s military ‘will not sit idly by’ if Nancy Pelosi visits Taiwan


Spokesperson warns visit from US House speaker during Asia tour would have ‘egregious political impact’




www.theguardian.com




*


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Le repito que no dirijo una ONG.



en fin, en gilipolleces de adolescente pajillero parece usted aventajado


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Digaselo a los rebeldes de las trece colonias, 150 años después, o a los contendientes de la guerra de sucesión austriaca 110 años después de 1630. Ya no era el imperio de los Austrias mayores, pero era una potencia de primer orden que jugaba un papel preponderante en Italia - Nápoles lo pierden los Austrias y lo ganan los Borbones rama mediterranea- y norte de África, por no hablar de America. El imperio quiebra con la guerra de la independencia, pero antes siguió siendo uno de los grandes poderes europeos a nivel global.



Cuando suspendes pagos un par de veces en pocos años y todos tus ingresos se van directamente hacia los banqueros holandeses sin pasar por la casilla de salida es que ya no pintas nada. Podrá quedar una sombra de lo que fuiste que languidece poco a poco, pero nada más.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> OJO!!!
> 
> 
> El Reino Unido entregará buques de guerra a Ucrania: el embajador ucraniano en el Reino Unido, Vadym Prystayko
> ...



Desde mi ignorancia y sin acritud.... como se entregan buques de guerra a otro pais? por el Mar Negro? por piezas en camiones?


Agilipollado dijo:


> Si Europa sanciona a China y prohibe comprarle, la economia europea se destruye.



lo de la U.E imponiendo sanciones a China es de chiste.
Es como el video del esmirriado borracho vacilando frente a un segurata 5 veces mas grande...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Ago 2022)

Unos cuantos psicópatas menos


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 1, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 92nd Mechanized Brigade near Kharkiv with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 128th Mountain Assault Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 1 de agosto de 2022







Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Kharkiv;
Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU cerca de Zaporozhye;
Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Seversk;
Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Nikopol;
Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de la ciudad de Odessa;
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 10 drones ucranianos cerca de Makeyevka y Petropavlovka en la RPD, Lyubimovka en la región de Zaporizhzhya, Chervonyi Yar, Krasnoye, Andreevka, Zavody, Vernopol'e, Iziyum en la región de Kharkiv;
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 8 cohetes cerca de Sukhaya Balka, Petrovskoye, Vodyanoye, Tonenkoye, Kurdyumovka y Dzerzhinsk en la RPD


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Ago 2022)

Hasta el moromierda turco le humilla en público


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (1 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para Rusia no para Irán
> 
> Quieren probarlos en condiciones reales de combate



Los rusos tienen muchos drones en desarrollo. El problema es la* cantidad de unidades.*
El ritmo de producción no satisface la demanda provocada por la guerra. De ahí que estén buscando una solución de urgencia.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Dime un pais que no sea artificial.
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto, todo "Estado" es por definición un constructo humano. No es ni un fenómeno geológico ni biológico (aunque tenga tanto condicionamiento tanto geo como biológico).

Solo que esas peculiares construcciones humanas, hay unas como bastante "accidentales" y con tendencia a la inestabilidad, y otras que aunque cambien las formas aparentes de los nombres, siguen siendo reconocibles siglos y siglos.

"África" y "Cirenaica" (dos constructos artificiales), actualmente enfrentadas en la guerra civil Libia (constructo artificial), ya son reconocibles en el Imperio romano:



Y por ejemplo, estos mapas muestran un mismo y único poder político, en su auge, casi exactamente en la misma zona geográfica. Aunque correspondan a dos imperios "radicalmente diferentes" (según la historiografía ortodoxa):


----------



## Bartleby (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Inesperadamente ayer en la ciudad de Karnobat, Bulgaria, alguien "fumó infraganti" cerca de un depósito de armas

El pasado domingo se produjeron dos explosiones en los depósitos de munición del traficante de armas Emilian Gebrev, según informaron los medios de comunicación locales. Según el propietario del local, "el error humano está descartado".

En una extraña coincidencia, este almacén en particular era una de las instalaciones de transbordo para las entregas de armas a Kiev.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Ago 2022)

Ningún español decente puede defender que una provincia se independice unilateralmente de un país que nunca nos ha hecho nada.

Aunque la metrópoli esté de acuerdo y lo promueva.

Nos podría pasar a nosotros en cualquier momento.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> "Porcochenko" jugo con las cartas marcadas del Kremlin, una mirada hacia atrás en el tiempo para tener una perspectiva más clara de quién ha ganado más en el terreno desde la firma de los acuerdos de Minks.
> 
> - Recupero Crimea.
> - Fortaleció económicamente para resistir cualquier tipo de sanciones.
> ...



Querido conforero, 

Eso q ha hecho es retorcer los datos : 

Es como si dijese, me corrijieron mal el examen de selectividad pero a raiz de ahí me puse a estudiar otra cosa, me hice millonario y me casé con la mujer más guapa del mundo. Todo lo bueno es gracias a ese suspenso.

Los acuerdos de Minsk eran positivos para Donbass y para Rusia. El que te engañen y no lo cumplan el tratado es intrínsicamente malo . Que luego haya hecho los deberes relativamente bien no significa que el motivo de que esté bien hecho todo es el engaño anterior.

Respecto al 20% mi opinión: el quedarse con el 20% no es lo ideal, el resto va a ser OTAN , nuclear y talibán ( tipo Polonia,UK o Lituania). Solo es valido tomar el 100% aunque después haya que regalar parte a Polonia,Rumania y Hungria.

Hombre, si te quedas el 20% , Ucrania prohibido ejército y bases rusas oara vigilar el pais entonces si

Insisto,no habrá paz. Esto va a ser largo.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Ago 2022)

Al cierre del gas ruso habrá que sumar, el cierre durante unas semanas de los puertos chinos para celebrar la visita de Pelosi a Taiwan. Todo pinta bien.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Ago 2022)

Mapa que muestra como cocinaron a Serbia dejandola sin acceso al mar. 
Fue un plan desde el principio


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

A juzgar por la ausencia de concentraciones masivas contra la guerra y la oleada de "protestas democráticas", el trabajo fue una mierda, parte del dinero probablemente se gastó.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





La Fundación Nacional para la Democracia (NED) informó sobre las subvenciones a Rusia en 2021. La NED apoyó 108 iniciativas pro-estadounidenses por un total de 1.107 millones de rublos, 340 millones más que en 2020.​​Todos pensando en Rusia, ni siquiera pueden comer.​​







ZERGULIO


Колясников Сергей. Для связи zergulio@yandex.ru Чур чего, искать здесь: http://vk.com/zergulio




t.me



​​


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ocupantes rusos están tratando de restaurar los puentes dañados en la región de Kherson.*
> 
> La calidad de las obras y la seguridad en el uso de los puentes es un gran interrogante.
> 
> ...




de calidad no son


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Mis diecs 

Se me ha salido el Tea de las five o´clock por la nariz.


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

versión simplificada y actualizada, ahora con el computo de unidades que no pueden ser recuperadas


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora a ver como los meten en el mar negro sin que los hunda un submarino ruso... va a ser un tiro al pato.



En la 2GM los alemanes metieron submarinos de bolsillo y lanchas torpederas en el mar negro, sin pasar por Turquia, utilizando los ferrocarriles y los puertos rumanos.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ningún español decente puede defender que una provincia se independice unilateralmente de un país que nunca nos ha hecho nada.
> 
> Aunque la metrópoli esté de acuerdo y lo promueva.
> 
> Nos podría pasar a nosotros en cualquier momento.



No se puede estar a favor y en contra de lo mismo 
Si la independencia de Kosovo fue ilegal , entonces la independencia de Crimea tambien fue ilegal porque las dos son dos similares . 
La actitud de Occidente respecto a Crimea es hipocrita y la actitud de Rusia hacia Kosovo tambien es hipocrita . punto 
La postura de Espana ( por las razones que sean ) es coherente porque no apoya ninguna de las dos , no por razones ideologicas sino por razones legales . Ni la Independencia de Kosovo ni la Independencia de Crimea fueron legales . punto 
Fueron legitimas ? Eso es otro asunto . La invasion rusa de Ucrania es ilegal porque Ucrania es un pais soberano 
Es legitima esa invasion ? Eso es otro asunto . 
Ya lo dijo el clapham : el derecho ha muerto , viva el derecho " historico "


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los rusos tienen muchos drones en desarrollo. El problema es la* cantidad de unidades.*
> El ritmo de producción no satisface la demanda provocada por la guerra. De ahí que estén buscando una solución de urgencia.



En realidad, este problema, junto con el acoso que sufre Rusia por parte de la UE, en el fondo se está empujando a Rusia a los brazos de China.

A nadie se le escapa que si Rusia traspasa tecnología militar a China, China con su capacidad productiva formaría junto con Rusia un tándem muy poderoso.

Que conste que pienso que eso sería pan para hoy (para un corto o medio plazo) pero hambre (y problemas) para mañana.
A Rusia tampoco le interesa que una China necesitada de recursos ( y aspiraciones sobre Asía central) desarrolle una gran superioridad militar.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ago 2022)

Es decir les das un laboratorio móvil a quienes no van a buscar quien es el culpable, si no que siempre van a culpar de todo lo que pase a Rusia, incluso de las muertes por ataques suyos. ¿De que sirve pues ese laboratio móvil? Tendría sentido si se diese a una organización independiente, pero a Ucrania que nsi no hay pruebas....se las inventará....

*Macron dice que los crímenes de guerra cometidos en Ucrania no quedarán impunes *
Francia también donará un laboratorio de ADN móvil a Ucrania.


Y más y más armamento que por supuesto luego EEUU se cobrará de una manera u otra....

*Ucrania recibe de Estados Unidos otros 4 sistemas de misiles Himars *
Ucrania ha recibido un lote de cuatro sistemas de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad (Himars) más fabricados en Estados Unidos, dijo el lunes el ministro de defensa de Ucrania.

La pregunta sería. ¿Quien ha provocado este conflicto queriendo meter en la UE como fuese a Ucrania para desgastar a Rusia y a la UE? ¿Quien se empeña en que se pongan más sanciones y en enviar más y más armamento ofensivo contra un país con tanto armamento nuclear? ¿Quien dice que el siguiente enemigo es China, cuando también es uno de los países con más armamento nuclear? Cuando todas las preguntas obtienen al mismo país como respuesta.....

*La humanidad está "a un malentendido" de la "aniquilación nuclear", según el secretario general de la ONU*
La humanidad está a sólo un "malentendido" o "error de apreciación" de la "aniquilación nuclear", ha advertido este lunes el secretario general de la ONU. Guterres asegura que tal "peligro nuclear no se ha experimentado desde el apogeo de la Guerra Fría".


Y mientras tanto, Biden hablando de negociar el control de armas nucleares, supongo que lo de negociar se refiere a que ningún país debería tener armas nucleares.....salvo EEUU.

*Biden llama a Rusia y China a negociar el control de armas nucleares*
El presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden*, ha hecho un llamamiento este lunes a *Rusia *y *China *para entablar conversaciones sobre el control de armas nucleares, afirmando que especialmente Moscú tiene esa responsabilidad desde su invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> de calidad no son



Han montado un "ferry-pontón".
Muy paco-dimitry, pero cumple con eficacia su cometido, permitir el paso de un lado al otro del río de vehículos y personas.
*En Kherson, cerca del puente Antonovsky que cruza el Dnieper, se lanzó un ferry*








В Херсоне у Антоновского моста через Днепр заработала переправа


В Херсоне у Антоновского моста через Днепр заработала переправа. Мост пока закрыт из-за украинских обстрелов




antimaydan.info


----------



## JAGGER (1 Ago 2022)

Éste hilo se fue a la mierda.

Cero información: Colapso ruso asegurado. Evacúen el hilo.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*Macron acuerda con Zelenski incrementar la lucha contra la propaganda rusa.*
El presidente francés,* Emmanuel Macron*, mantuvo este lunes una conversación telefónica con su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, en la que reiteró el apoyo a la resistencia de su país frente a la invasión rusa y le aportó su sustento en la lucha contra la propaganda rusa.

Durante hora y media, ambos mandatarios repasaron la situación del conflicto, al igual que la salida de un* primer barco con cereal ucraniano* destinado a la exportación, indicó el Elíseo.

Una buena noticia para Macron, que recordó que prosiguen "los esfuerzos europeos para exportar grano ucraniano por vía terrestre y fluvial en el marco de los corredores de solidaridad", agregó.

El Ministerio francés de Exteriores aplaudió la colaboración de Turquía para que se produzca esta exportación y animó a que prosiga "para frenar la inseguridad alimentaria".


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ago 2022)

Y cuando uno piensa que no se puede ser más absurdo con la Rusofobia, se superan. Ahora ya ni con la selección Francesa podrán jugar quienes jueguen en Rusia.... Es irónico el que se sancionase a deportistas por mezclar política y deporte y que ahora ellos lo hagan hasta el absurdo.

*Los jugadores de baloncesto de Francia que jueguen en Rusia no podrán formar parte de la Selección francesa*
Los baloncestistas franceses que jueguen en algún club de Rusia o Bielorrusia no serán seleccionables para el combinado nacional hasta que acabe la *guerra en Ucrania,* según ha anunciado este lunes la Federación Francesa de Baloncesto. En un comunicado, la Federación ha indicado que obligará a firmar a los jugadores, jugadoras y cuerpo técnico una declaración jurada en la que asegura que no se comprometerán con ningún club de Rusia y Bielorrusia si desean representar los colores de Francia.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Por supuesto, todo "Estado" es por definición un constructo humano. No es ni un fenómeno geológico ni biológico (aunque tenga tanto condicionamiento tanto geo como biológico).
> 
> Solo que esas peculiares construcciones humanas, hay unas como bastante "accidentales" y con tendencia a la inestabilidad, y otras que aunque cambien las formas aparentes de los nombres, siguen siendo reconocibles siglos y siglos.
> 
> ...





Yo solo veo pueblos, tribus y territorios que se han ido uniendo o separando por las circunstancias, normalmente por la fuerza y por los intereses económicos y/o estratégicos de cada cual.

Por eso el nacionalismo y patriotismo al estilo de la ultraderecha española lo veo completamente ridículo y absurdo queriendo dar una entidad racial, étnica y territorial que solo existe en sus cerebritos de pajaritos. También veo ridículo en lo que ha acabado derivando el nacionalismo catalán y también el vasco que se ha convertido en tan esperpéntico como el nacionalismo español.

La verdad es que estas cosas sobre cual pais o territorio es más auténtico e identitario y cual no pues me parecen un aburrimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Joer que Dios me perdone pero había leído que la ISS lanza al espacio un homosexual...cuando he llegado a los ahorcamientos ya me ha extrañado...



Otia, yo lo mismo, que jodia es la vejé....


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Éste hilo se fue a la mierda.
> 
> Cero información: * Colapso ruso asegurado*. Evacúen el hilo.



En nuestras manos está que no sea asi....han cobrado la paguilla en rublos los putinianos y estan que se suben por las paredes.......


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Mañana viviremos horas parecidas a la de las crisis de los misiles?
Una vez que las FFAA chinas tengan clara la ruta de la comitiva de EEUU, lanzara sus cazas a la intercepción, y habra una llamada de urgencia entre Kennedy y Kruschev....Digo Biden y Xi jinping...

Escenario 1: Llegan a un acuerdo de ultimo momento, y la comitiva de EEUU cambia de rumbo hacia Tokio. Alegando que las medidas de seguridad no estaban dadas.

Escenario 2: No hay acuerdo, los cazas chinos interceptan la comitiva EEUU, justo antes de entrar en espacio aéreo Chino, y lo obligan bajo amenazas de derribo a cambiar el curso

Escenario 3: La comitiva de EEUU aun bajo amenaza, entra en espacio aéreo de Taiwán, y las defensas antiaéreas de Taipéi atacan a los aviones Chinos. Comienza la guerra China-Taiwán

Escenario 4: China asume que EEUU esta dispuesto a humillarlo. Horas antes de la llegada de Pelosi lanza un ataque sobre el aeropuerto de Taipéi, y las FFAA de la isla. Pelosi no puede aterrizar


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Vehículo blindado ucraniano Cossack-2 hundido en el Seversky Donets

Los militantes ucranianos tenían mucha prisa por escapar del grupo *O*twenty, pero no llegaron a tiempo. Estas decisiones deben tomarse mucho antes.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas de Taiwán en alerta máxima









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

El amado lidl también quiere sentirse protagonista


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hace 95 años, el 1 de agosto de 1927, se produjo el Levantamiento de Nanchang, una sublevación armada de unidades revolucionarias del ejército nacional chino dirigidas por comunistas. Más de 20.000 soldados y oficiales, junto con escuadras obreras y unidades de autodefensa campesina dirigidas por Zhou Enlai, He Lun, Ye Ting, Zhu De y Liu Bocheng marcharon contra Chiang Kai-shek y la dirección del Guomindang. Mantuvieron la ciudad durante cinco días, pero luego se vieron obligados a huir. El levantamiento fue la primera acción armada de los comunistas chinos contra el Kuomintang. Marcó el inicio de la creación del Ejército Rojo de China, las fuerzas armadas de los comunistas chinos.
> 
> En 1933, el Comité Central de Asuntos Militares-Revolucionarios del PCC decidió celebrar el 1 de agosto como el Día del Ejército Rojo de China (más tarde Ejército Popular de Liberación de China, EPL).El 15 de junio de 1949, el reglamento sobre la bandera militar y el emblema militar del Ejército Popular de Liberación con los caracteres 八一 ("Ba Yi" - Primero de agosto) fue aprobado por el Consejo Militar Revolucionario Popular de China.
> 
> ...



¡Gloria eterna al Ejército Popular de LIberación!


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

La alerta antiaérea está sonando en muchas zonas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Anatoly Chubais, un político ruso cercano a Putin, se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en Europa con una rara enfermedad del sistema inmunitario.
Recordemos de que Anatoly Chubais, un alto cargo de Putin, dimitió hace unos meses por oponerse a la invasión de Ucrania.

Té con Novichok?


----------



## El Veraz (1 Ago 2022)

Que maravilla, Paco!


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On August 1, 2022 (Map Update)


On July 31, Russian artillery struck Mykolaiv city. Oleksiy Vadatursky, a famous Ukrainian grain businessman was killed in the attack;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 1 de agosto de 2022 







 El 31 de julio, la artillería rusa atacó la ciudad de Mykolaiv. Oleksiy Vadatursky, un famoso comerciante ucraniano de cereales, murió en el ataque;
 Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU en el aeropuerto de Odessa;
 Se registraron enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Andriivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Vysokopilya;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Blahodante;
 Un lanzador de Harpoon fue destruido como resultado de un ataque con misiles cerca de la ciudad de Velyky Dalnik en la región de Odessa.


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> de calidad no son



Los rusos son famosos por sus soluciones creativas, que son criticadas en occidente, pero que suelen funcionar muy bien.

Los cohetes solo son capaces de atravesar el plano del puente, rebotan si dan sobre una de las vigas maestras, simplemente no tienen fuerza suficiente. Así que el daño es superficial. Tapan el agujero y marchando.

Tendrian que darle con docenas de impactos directos, para conseguir algo, y esos impactos estar muy agrupados. ¿ pueden hacerlo ? quizas, pero no hay noticias de ataques constantes, y los rusos tambien juegan destruyendo los lanzacohetes.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anatoly Chubais, un político ruso cercano a Putin, se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en Europa con una rara enfermedad del sistema inmunitario.
> Recordemos de que Anatoly Chubais, un alto cargo de Putin, dimitió hace unos meses por oponerse a la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> Té con Novichok?



El mismo que te van a servir a tí, comepollas otánico.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El mismo que te van a servir a tí, comepollas otánico.



A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA...chupapollas putiniano...


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Anatoly Chubais, un político ruso cercano a Putin, se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en Europa con una rara enfermedad del sistema inmunitario.
> Recordemos de que Anatoly Chubais, un alto cargo de Putin, dimitió hace unos meses por oponerse a la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> Té con Novichok?



Aqui no hubiera salido del pais, preguntale a Rita, o a Blesa. El que rompe con la mafia aquí se "suicida" de inmediato. Nada de cosas largas, fuera del pais. Les llevamos decadas de ventaja.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Se confirma:


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso ya está cerca de Artemivsk: combates en las afueras y a lo largo de la carretera M-03

El subcomandante del Mando Operativo del Norte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Krasilnikov, hizo un pronóstico negativo para los nazis ucranianos en este sentido:

"Si Bakhmut se pierde, Kramatorsk, Sloviansk y la dirección de Donetsk estarán bajo amenaza...".

Cabe señalar que las fuerzas aliadas siguen reprimiendo las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de Artemivsk. La 14ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que defiende esta zona, está sufriendo grandes pérdidas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Cuando China lo crea inevitable usara sus hipersónicos sobre la isla, antes que lleguen los yanquis...podría ser esta misma noche


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Estos rusos se pasan de ridículos ya, eh. Son muy cutres.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Ucrania no está satisfecha con los obuses alemanes PzH 2000

Los obuses alemanes de 155 mm tienen una baja vida útil de su material y no están diseñados para un disparo intensivo: el número permitido de disparos por día es de 100 rondas. Este límite se supera considerablemente, lo que provoca un rápido deterioro de la ACS.

Cabe señalar que esto se aplica a todo el armamento occidental, que es difícil de mantener y tiene muchos componentes "caprichosos". 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

CANDELA ....
El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encrptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta
El Kremlin ha interceptado un mensaje de la faccion " nortcoreana tigres de Kan Pang Sok sobre los preparativos de un ataque al avion de la Archiduquesa Pelosi . Al parecer hay un complot entre una faccion china afin a Li Keqiang de las Juventudes Comunistas que se opone al liderazgo de Xi Jinping . Hay una celula durmiente que se ha activado en Taipei lista para actuar contra la Pelosi
La celula se formo , financio y entreno para la esperada visita ( que no se produjo ) de Kamala a Taipei tras la invitacion que le hizo el vicepresidente de Taiwan William Lai cuando ambos coincidieron en Honduras hace 7 meses .
La Kamala le prometio al Lai que iria , pero el Plan se aborto . Pero la celula paso a estado durmiente en espera de ordenes
El agregado militar de EE UU en Moscu esta ahora mismo de camino a Lubyanka para una reunion de urgencia con el Bortnikov , del FSB quien ha garantizado que apoyara a los norteamericanos para evitar el pelosicidio ...
Los rusos no han informado nada al gobierno chino ( hola chicos )  por temor a los topos y espias .
Se ha creado un grupo de trabajo en Taipei con funcionarios rusos norteamericanos .
EE UU esta evaluando el peligro y debe decidir si abortar o no el viaje de la archiduquesa .
El clapham os mantendra informados


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*La OIEA avisa del creciente peligro en la central ucraniana de Zaporiyia.*
El director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, avisó este lunes de que la situación de la *central ucraniana de Zaporiyia, bajo control ruso*, es cada vez más peligrosa e insistió en que es necesario que se permita el acceso de expertos de la agencia para evitar una tragedia.

"Necesitamos el apoyo de todos para hacer que esto ocurra. Estamos preparados", dijo el argentino Grossi en un discurso durante el acto de apertura de la conferencia de revisión del Tratado de No Proliferación nuclear (TNP), que se celebra en la sede de la ONU* hasta el próximo 26 de agosto*.

El jefe de la OIEA recordó que lleva dos meses listo para encabezar un equipo de expertos que viaje a Ucrania para analizar la situación en Zaporiyia, pero por ahora *no se le ha permitido seguir adelante*.

"Mientras esta guerra continúa, *la inacción es inconcebible*", recalcó Grossi, que subrayó que hay que evitar que el conflicto cause "una tragedia nuclear" en Ucrania, pues la situación en esta central se hace "más peligrosa cada día" que pasa.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pffhjuassssss!


----------



## Expected (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A tomal POLCULO...chinito de MIELDA...chupapollas putiniano...



Yo me portaría bien con el chinito E-rejon...que hay que empezar a posicionarse (o te acuestas con Vladimir y XiPing o con Biden....) Y yo a Biden...le veo poco futuro la verdad. Mañana, tenemos el "día de la archiduquesa Pelosi". Hoy volveremos a convencer a la media naranja para echarnos "los polvos del fin del mundo" por lo que pueda pasar mañana


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania no está satisfecha con los obuses alemanes PzH 2000
> 
> Los obuses alemanes de 155 mm tienen una baja vida útil de su material y no están diseñados para un disparo intensivo: el número permitido de disparos por día es de 100 rondas. Este límite se supera considerablemente, lo que provoca un rápido deterioro de la ACS.
> 
> ...



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
sip. además los armeros rusos pronto darán fe de la multimierda que reciben los orcos. hasta igual sacan algo en limpio entre la basura pija que no aguanta el ritmo salvaje que imponen los artilleros unterrsmensch. Suena eh?

agosto movidito y de desplome. tic-tac. Demasiada logística nini para los fugistas que dejan todo tirado

*Publicación alemana informa que los cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 cayeron en manos de militares rusos*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




Julio 3 2022
177







Las tropas ucranianas ya han perdido uno de los obuses autopropulsados alemanes transferidos PzH 2000, los cañones autopropulsados fueron derribados en el Donbass. Esto se afirma en la trama del "Bild" alemán.



La publicación alemana se queja de que Alemania no tuvo tiempo de entregar un lote de armas autopropulsadas PzH 2000 a Ucrania, ya que el ejército ruso ya había eliminado una pistola autopropulsada. Además, según Bild, esto se hizo con la ayuda de un lanzagranadas alemán, también suministrado al ejército ucraniano. El obús noqueado, llamado uno de los cañones autopropulsados más "caros y de alta tecnología" del mundo, supuestamente ya está siendo estudiado por el ejército ruso.

El canciller Olaf Scholz quiere duplicar el presupuesto militar. Pero Alemania no está en guerra con nadie, y de hecho los alemanes están pagando por оружие para Ucrania. Que termina con los rusos. (...) Alemania está perdiendo dinero y tecnología (...) ¿Cuánto más tendrá que pagar por Ucrania, cuál será el precio para los alemanes?
- pregunta la publicación.

El 23 de junio, el Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Reznikov, anunció que Ucrania recibió un lote de instalaciones de artillería autopropulsada alemana de 155 mm PzH 2000. En total, Kyiv recibió 12 instalaciones, siete de las cuales fueron suministradas por Alemania y cinco más por los Países Bajos. . Además, los alemanes prepararon tripulaciones ucranianas para cañones autopropulsados. La capacitación se llevó a cabo en Alemania. Las entregas del PzH 2000 no se completaron en este momento, los alemanes anunciaron la transferencia de un lote adicional de obuses a Kyiv.

Anteriormente, Caesar anunció en Francia que dos monturas de artillería con ruedas autopropulsadas de 155 mm cayeron en manos del ejército ruso. Y el mensaje de la preocupación rusa "Uralvagonzavod" a Macron, en el que "UVZ" pide transmitir "gracias" por los obuses transferidos, provocó un escándalo en París. Si la información se confirma con el PzH 2000 alemán, es posible que se produzca un escándalo en Berlín.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo me portaría bien con el chinito E-rejon...que hay que empezar a posicionarse (o te acuestas con Vladimir y XiPing o con Biden....) Y yo a Biden...le veo poco futuro la verdad. Mañana, tenemos el "día de la archiduquesa Pelosi". Hoy volveremos a convencer a la media naranja para echarnos "los polvos del fin del mundo" por lo que pueda pasar mañana



Al chinito hay que responderle de la misma manera que hace él insultando...lo de poner la otra mejilla pasó ya a la historia.


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CANDELA ....
> El clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encrptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta
> El Kremlin ha interceptado un mensaje de la faccion " nortcoreana tigres de Kan Pang Sok sobre los preparativos de un ataque al avion de la Archiduquesa Pelosi . Al parecer hay un complot entre una faccion china afin a Li Keqiang de las Juventudes Comunistas que se opone al liderazgo de Xi Jinping . Hay una celula durmiente que se ha activado en Taipei lista para actuar contra la Pelosi
> La celula se formo , financio y entreno para la esperada visita ( que no se produjo ) de Kamala a Taipei tras la invitacion que le hizo el vicepresidente de Taiwan William Lai cuando ambos coincidieron en Honduras hace 7 meses .
> ...



China no usara agentes irregulares para atacar a una funcionaria de EEUU.
El avión de Pelosi no aterrizara en Taipéi porque las FFAA chinas lanzaran un ataque sobre los aeropuertos antes de la visita.
Xi Jinping hablara a la nacion cuando vea inevitable actuar para evitar la humillación.
Xi tendra su "operacion especial" para desnazificar Taiwán, y así evitar un enfrentamiento directo con EEUU


----------



## No al NOM (1 Ago 2022)

Los Europeos están secuestrados por sus políticos, sirvientes del imperio Yanke.

Estamos perdidos compañeros, abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



No creo en las guerras mundiales, pero haberlas haylas.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> China no usara agentes irregulares para atacar a una funcionaria de EEUU.
> El avión de Pelosi no aterrizara en Taipéi porque las FFAA chinas lanzaran un ataque sobre los aeropuertos antes de la visita.
> Xi Jinping hablara a la nacion cuando vea inevitable actuar para evitar la humillación.
> Xi tendra su "operacion especial" para desnazificar Taiwán, y así evitar un enfrentamiento directo con EEUU



y aqui el @Epicii se desperto


----------



## xenofonte (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> y aqui el @Epicii se desperto




Creo que ese contacto tuyo en Armenia también le está suministrando información a Epicii


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*La humanidad está "a un malentendido" de la "aniquilación nuclear", según el secretario general de la ONU.*
La humanidad está a sólo un "malentendido" o "error de apreciación" de la "aniquilación nuclear", ha advertido este lunes el secretario general de la ONU. Guterres asegura que tal "peligro nuclear no se ha experimentado desde el apogeo de la Guerra Fría".

"Hemos tenido una suerte extraordinaria hasta ahora. Pero la suerte no es una estrategia ni un escudo para evitar que las tensiones geopolíticas desemboquen en un conflicto nuclear", dijo Guterres en la inauguración de una conferencia de los 191 signatarios del Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear (TNP).


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estos rusos se pasan de ridículos ya, eh. Son muy cutres.



Más que los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos lo dudo.

¿Cómo los suben, Galileo? Pues subiéndolos. Que no son las escaleras de un edificio de las milquinientas de Gijón.


----------



## Harman (1 Ago 2022)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron de que el comandante del batallón de la 36ª Brigada de Marines Independientes, el mayor Yevhen Chernokon, fue eliminado por las tropas rusas el 28 de julio. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (1 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otia, yo lo mismo, que jodia es la vejé....



Tamos hechos unos agueletes kamarraden


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

personalidad mas poderosa del mundo en 2022

# 1 : Xi Jinping

# 2 : Vladimir Putin

# 3 : Joe Biden

personalidad mas importante del mundo en 2023
( Despues del aterrizaje del avion de la archiduquesa Pelosi en Taipei y la anexion rusa de 317 890 Km2 de territorio ukro ...)

# 1 : Vladimir Putin

# 2 : Joe Biden

# 3 : Xi Jinping


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Los Europeos están secuestrados por sus políticos, sirvientes del imperio Yanke.
> 
> Estamos perdidos compañeros, abandonad toda esperanza



Yo en cambio creo que los europeos, sois/somos un reflejo de vuestros políticos.
Arrogancia, ego, ignorancia, chulerismo, despilfarro...Borrell y Von der Hitler representan muy bien a un tío de Hamburgo, o de Toulousse o de Milán o Madrid.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, hoy me han vuelto a subir el precio del pan artesano que suelo comprar.
Antes de la guerra estaba a 60 rublos, ahora a 80. Más de un 30%...

Eso sí, la gasofa sigue a 50 rublos (45 con los descuentos habituales). Esto no ha subido en los últimos 5 meses.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Lo que vamos a sacar de provecho es ver el ejército ruso casi desaparecer: van a perder como mínimo los tanques, vehículos y armas. Se acaba una de las potencias más invasoras, hijas de puta y porculeras del mundo.

También vamos a ver cómo Alemania se lleva una merecida hostia por gilipollas, y cómo los países del Este ganan fuerza en la Unión Europea, lo que nos ayudará a parar el buenismo pro inmigración descontrolada y gilipolleces varias.

Se creará por fin el ejército europeo, que tenemos que emanciparnos de los EEUU. Y por último, con Ucrania en la UE tenemos garantizadísima la soberanía alimentaria, con el granero de Europa dentro.

¿Que va a requerir sacrificios un año? Ya lo sabemos. A ver si os enteráis los tarados de que estamos dispuestos a pagar el precio por pararle los pies a un invasor hijoputa, porque si no le paramos los pies a este cabrón, mañana empiezan los programas nucleares de cincuenta dictaduras, para así poder invadir al vecino.


----------



## magufone (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más que los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos lo dudo.
> 
> ¿Cómo los suben, Galileo? Pues subiéndolos. Que no son las escaleras de un edificio de las milquinientas de Gijón.



Como bien es sabido, en las plantas superiores de los complejos industriales no hay maquinaria pesada porque no la pueden subir por las escaleras...
Normal, viniendo de gente que lo mas pesado que ha cogido en su vida es el mando inalámbrico de una consola...
Cuando un servidor ha tenido que subir alguna maquina de latas por unas escaleras con un trasportin especial y mucho mucho sudor y brazacos...
La peña vaya retraso que se gasta...


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Pelosi no aterrizara en Taiwán se los garantizo.


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> personalidad mas poderosa del mundo en 2022
> 
> # 1 : Xi Jinping
> 
> ...



Apostemos... 
Si aterriza en Taiwán yo borro mi cuenta, sino lo hace usted borra la suya...


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Como bien es sabido, en las plantas superiores de los complejos industriales no hay maquinaria pesada porque no la pueden subir por las escaleras...
> Normal, viniendo de gente que lo mas pesado que ha cogido en su vida es el mando inalámbrico de una consola...
> Cuando un servidor ha tenido que subir alguna maquina de latas por unas escaleras con un trasportin especial y mucho mucho sudor y brazacos...
> La peña vaya retraso que se gasta...



Lo que dices, niños pijos que no han doblado el lomo en su vida. Y que ahora, por leer cuatro libros van de expertos.

Hay un montón de maneras de meter maquinaria u objetos pesados en los pisos superiores un edificio. Pero claro, no lo saben.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

aqui se ve mejor


----------



## magufone (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que dices, niños pijos que no han doblado el lomo en su vida. Y que ahora, por leer cuatro libros van de expertos.
> 
> Hay un montón de maneras de meter maquinaria u objetos pesados en los pisos superiores un edificio. Pero claro, no lo saben.



Lo de montacargas igual no saben ni lo que es... Un montacargas electrico paco te sube 3000 kg facil.
Lo de las gruas para el próximo curso lo dejamos


----------



## Clavisto (1 Ago 2022)

Todo empezó por un fallecimiento. El finado, un célebre factotum del viejo pueblo, había pasado a mejor vida la noche anterior después de una larga vejez que muy pronto le había empezado a pasar una abultada factura por todos los excesos. Sólo su fortaleza natural, creo, le permitió alcanzar tamaña longevidad, aunque esto en tales condiciones y durante tanto tiempo más sea condena que premio. El exceso de fuerza, está más que comprobado, puede acabar por transformarse en un castigo.

El cliente entró al bar en esa hora donde los desayunos ya son tardíos y todavía es pronto para beber algo. Pidió café, sin más, y enseguida le comenté la noticia, que le impactó. Me había enterado a primera hora por mediación de un antiguo amigo de la infancia que no reconocí al primer vistazo, el hijo mayor de otro de aquellos puntales del viejo pueblo que se habían enriquecido con la llegada de la democracia no por dedicarse a la política (que no lo hicieron) sino por reconocer el cambio en la dirección del viento para ceñirse a él. Otros, ¡ay!, decidieron hacerle frente y así les fue. Sólo se puede pelear a la contra cuando uno no tiene nada que perder.

Las conversaciones son como Youtube: por algún motivo buscas un vídeo, lo ves y en la barra de al lado aparecen un montón de otros relacionados con el tema elegido en sus primeras posiciones y no tanto cuanto más bajas, por lo que en ocasiones empiezas qué sé yo, por el comunismo patriota de Armesilla y ya con la cabeza como un bombo acabas viendo otra vez a Judas Priest en el festival de San Bernardino, cuando no pidiendo por HamsterX en la barra de Google minutos antes de irte a a la cama. Y así fue con la memoria del muerto.

Pronto, tras los recuerdos de rigor, más suyos que míos aunque sólo fuera por la larga década de existencia que nos separa, la cosa derivó hacia otros personajes de la época, mi padre incluido. El cliente, hombre de banca al principio, gestor de negocios después, un tipo serio (y cruel, a decir de los jóvenes trabajadores) rememoraba entre sonrisas aquel tiempo de juventud entre hombres medio alcoholizados que hacían sus negocios en los bares sellándolos con dudosa firma sobre una servilleta de papel. Sabrosas anécdotas laborales y de las otras, hoy inimaginables, salían de su boca, extrañamente animada.

Estábamos solos; el domingo ronroneaba como todos los domingos en los que ya han desayunado los pocos que no se chisparon el sábado y entretanto había tiempo para conversaciones inesperadas. Rulé un cigarrillo, salimos a la puerta, fue al coche por el tabaco, encendió uno de sus puritos y continúo hablando con ese rarísimo entusiasmo que llegó a desbordarse cuando empezó a enseñarme fotografías de la época en su móvil.

El cliente estaba emocionado. Podías verlo en su rostro y notarlo en sus palabras. Allí estaba él, en un bar en blanco y negro, muy joven y con mucho más pelo fumando un puro de pie entre hombres y viejos, la mayoría sentados, otros apoyados en la barra, algunos mirando hacia el objetivo, mi cliente entre ellos. más fotografías: "¡mira, en esta sale tu tío!" Ahora está muy enfermo pero ahí salía con todo el esplendor y la chulería de quien todavía no tiene veinte años, sentado sobre el suelo en primera fila con los demás botones del banco, sonriendo con todo el pelo que (para eterna desgracia suya) muy pronto se le caería.

- Joder, pásamela que se la mande -le dije, cosa que hice al instante.
- Yo no llegué a trabajar con él, se fue antes para Madrid, pero creo que tengo alguna más.

El cliente seguía y seguía, cada vez más excitado. Ahora era el turno de las buenas acciones ante la autoridad, de cuando en pleno invierno, "en aquellos inviernos", siendo él quien abría el banco para encender la calefacción todavía a puerta cerrada, permitía que las mujeres que esperaban turno en la cerrada peluquería de enfrente se refugiaran en el banco.

Ya eran casi las doce, aún podría racanear veinte minutos más, pero de repente me asaltó el cansancio y aduciendo el arroz del mediodía nos despedimos.

"Quizá no he hecho bien -pensé- en mandarle la foto a mi tío. Tal vez se ponga triste. Ahora está malo y por lo tanto muy sensible. Tal vez debería habérselo preguntado primero uno de estos días. Comentárselo. Te vi en una foto de joven y tal, a ver qué decía..."

Luego pensé en el cliente, de siempre tan serio y distante, de lo que unos y otros me han contado de él. Se conserva bien, se cuida bastante; no ha tenido que ser un tío de muchos y continuados excesos; desde luego no como su jefe, mi amigo, mi compadre.

Me lo dijo hace años, durante una de aquellas borracheras ya con el negocio viento en popa, cuando dejó de trabajar y tener horarios como el primero de sus trabajadores para empezar a ganar dinero de verdad:

- Kufisto, yo no podía andar de esa manera; ni tengo los conocimientos ni el valor para decirle fuera a uno de mis currantes. Necesitaba un cabrón a mi lado. Y lo encontré.


He vislumbrado la otra cara del cabrón, compadre. Y no es muy diferente a la nuestra.


Cosas de estar otro domingo detrás de una barra.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo de montacargas igual no saben ni lo que es... Un montacargas electrico paco te sube 3000 kg facil



Encima, los cohetes usados por los Himars pesan 300-400 kilos. Los pueden subir hasta por las escaleras, entre varios y maniobrando. Si es que...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Mucho más sacrificaron otros antes que nosotros por mucho menos. La sociedad actual quiere vivir entre algodones sin asumir que en el mundo real a veces hay que hacer sacrificios en busca de un bien mayor a largo plazo


----------



## magufone (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Encima, los cohetes usados por los Himars pesan 300-400 kilos. Los pueden subir hasta por las escaleras, entre varios y maniobrando. Si es que...



El dia que les enseñen como funciona una polea...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy me han vuelto a subir el precio del pan artesano que suelo comprar.
> Antes de la guerra estaba a 60 rublos, ahora a 80. Más de un 30%...
> 
> Eso sí, la gasofa sigue a 50 rublos (45 con los descuentos habituales). Esto no ha subido en los últimos 5 meses.



¿Se parece a alguna variedad de las nuestras?


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*EEUU, Francia y Gran Bretaña señalan a Rusia por su "peligrosa" retórica nuclear.*
Estados Unidos, Francia y Gran Bretaña señalaron a Rusia por sus declaraciones "irresponsables y peligrosas" sobre el posible *despliegue de armas nucleares*, justo en un momento en el que la ONU comienza a revisar este lunes el tratado nuclear.

"Tras la guerra de agresión no provocada e ilegal de Rusia contra Ucrania, hacemos un llamamiento a Rusia para que *cese su retórica y su comportamiento nuclear* irresponsable y peligroso, para que respete sus compromisos internacionales", manifestaron los aliados en un comunicado.

"Las armas nucleares, mientras existan, deben servir para fines defensivos, disuadir la agresión y prevenir la guerra. Condenamos a quienes utilizan o amenazan con utilizar las armas nucleares con fines de *coerción militar, intimidación y chantaje*", afirmaron Estados Unidos, Francia y Gran Bretaña.

El llamamiento se hizo mientras los líderes se reunían en la sede de Naciones Unidas en Nueva York para la conferencia de revisión del Tratado sobre la No Proliferación de Armas Nucleares (TNP), *en vigor desde 1970.*


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

*La UE ve en la salida del barco comercial de Ucrania un paso contra la crisis de alimentos.*
La Unión Europea celebró este lunes la primera salida de un barco del puerto ucraniano de* Odesa, en el mar Negro,* tras la firma de un acuerdo para desbloquear las exportaciones ucranianas de cereal, como el "primer paso" para mitigar la crisis global de alimentos causada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

"Es un primer paso bienvenido para mitigar la crisis alimentaria global que ha sido reforzada por la agresión ilegítima de Rusia y el bloqueo de los puertos ucranianos", indicó en la rueda de prensa de la Comisión Europea el portavoz de Exteriores* Peter Stano*.

Stano recordó que la iniciativa para exportar el grano ucraniano a través del mar Negro*, acordada entre Kiev y Moscú *con la mediación de la ONU y Turquía, se firmó el pasado 22 de julio "tras meses de bloqueo por parte de Rusia y después de que Rusia tomara como blanco este mismo puerto un día después de la firma".

"Es el* primer barco comercial que deja los puertos ucranianos* del mar Negro desde la agresión rusa no provocada del 24 de febrero y del bloqueo de los puertos y las exportaciones de grano ucranianas", comentó.


----------



## coscorron (1 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y mientras tanto Rusia construye Power of Siberia II que parte exactamente de las reservas de gas natural de Yamal que es de donde hasta el momento se alimentaba todos los gasoductos hacía Europa ... Alemanía no dejara de depender del gas ruso ni en cinco ni en diez años pero Rusia si dejara de depender de Europa puede que incluso antes... Cada vez que Von Der Leyen o Borrell abren la boca es un pasito para que a los rusos les sea más fácil cortar el grifo.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Apostemos...
> Si aterriza en Taiwán yo borro mi cuenta, sino lo hace usted borra la suya...



Apostar es un habito repugnante que el clapham dejo gracias a su mentor @Nico quien le convencio de entrar en Apostadores Anonimos 
Aunque suene tentador , gracias ...NO


----------



## Expected (1 Ago 2022)

Y que puedan los rusos disfrutar de María...y yo tenga que aguantarme con Margarita Robles. Dónde pedías la nacionalidad rusa, contabais por aquí?


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

Disfrutando de lo sancionado a dos carrillos :



Nota : Los precios medios en 2010 - 2020 estaban ~ 45 €/Mwh de media


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Lo que he venido defendiendo desde el principio: esta guerra no tiene solución, y todos somos perdedores: 

*"La humanidad está "a un malentendido" de la "aniquilación nuclear"*, según el secretario general de la ONU"


----------



## Expected (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Apostar es un habito repugnante que el clapham dejo gracias a su mentor @Nico quien le convencio de entrar en Apostadores Anonimos
> Aunque suene tentador , gracias ...NO



A mí, sin las historias del Clapham no me dejéis. Echar a E-rejon o Alfombras si queréis...pero a Clapham..niet de niet.


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que he venido defendiendo desde el principio: esta guerra no tiene solución, y* todos somos perdedores:
> 
> "La humanidad está "a un malentendido" de la "aniquilación nuclear"*, según el secretario general de la ONU"



Tu ya perdiste el dia que dios repartió los cerebros y te quedaste en la barra del bar jartándote de carajillos ...


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

Una interesante reflexión, de Cynthia Chung, que podría llegar a ser relevante:

_* En octubre de 2019, Jake Sullivan, que se convirtió en asesor de seguridad nacional de EEUU
en 2021, declaró en una entrevista que EEUU necesitaba una amenaza clara para reunir al mundo
y desempeñar el papel de salvador de la humanidad y que China podría ser ese principio organizador 
de la política exterior USAna. En la entrevista de 2019, reconoce que el problema era que la gente 
no iba a creer que China es una amenaza global, que su visión de China es demasiado positiva y que
EEUU necesitaría un "momento Pearl Harbour", un acontecimiento de enfoque real para hacer cambiar *_
*de opinión, algo que, según afirmó con calma, "asustaría mucho al pueblo estadounidense".*

Ella rastrea ese "momento Pearl Harbour" hasta el movimiento neocon. Chung cierra con esto:

_* Por lo tanto, cuando Jake Sullivan observa que no hay suficiente sentimiento antichino 
para reforzar la imagen de EEUU como "salvador de la humanidad" frente a China y que 
EEUU necesita un "momento Pearl Harbour", yo sería muy cautelosa.

El circo en torno al viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán en los próximos días, y el evidente regocijo
que se desprende de muchos de estos neoconservadores que echan espuma por la boca
sobre esta perspectiva es una clara señal de que algo increíblemente imprudente y estúpido
está a punto de suceder.

El avión de Pelosi podría efectivamente ser derribado en su completamente irrelevante 
e innecesario viaje a Taiwán, y si lo es, no se sorprendan si fueron los propios USAnos
quienes están detrás de ello, quienes han demostrado que están dispuestos a cualquier*_
* cosa por ese "momento Pearl Harbour".*



https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/07/30/is-pelosi-trip-to-taiwan-pearl-harbour-moment-jake-sullivan-called-for/


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu ya perdiste el dia que dios repartió los cerebros y te quedaste en la barra del bar jartándote de carajillos ...



Pues anda que el cerebro que te dió a ti....el pobre se lució y ya dejó de repartir......


----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una interesante reflexión, de Cynthia Chung, que podría llegar a ser relevante:
> 
> _* En octubre de 2019, Jake Sullivan, que se convirtió en asesor de seguridad nacional de EEUU
> en 2021, declaró en una entrevista que EEUU necesitaba una amenaza clara para reunir al mundo
> ...



JOer .... como os tengo que decir que no hay nadie al timón. La tia dice que va, los milicos dicen que no vaya, Biden se calla, medio congreso dice que vaya, el otro medio se calla o dice que no vaya ....Aquéllo es una casaputas donde nadie controla nada. Fíjate como está la cosa por allí que Biden, ahora mismo, no tiene ni puta idea de si va a ir o no ....


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ago 2022)

Nadie va a atacar el avión de Pelosi, seamos serios. No interesa ni a unos ni a otros. China no va a hacer una barbaridad semejante. Y EEUU no se puede meter ahora en el comienzo de la recesión y estando ya metido en parte contra Rusia. No puede abrir más frentes. De todos para mi forma de verlo, EEUU está haciendo el ridículo con este tema. ¿Quiere ir Pelosi? Que vaya y que se atenga a futuras consecuencias. Pero no ponerlo dentro de su gira oficial mientras deja caer veladamente sin reconocerlo que si irá para fomentar la polémica....es ridículo. Al final lo más probable es que no vaya, pero ya ha tenido unas semanitas de notoriedad en los medios (La CNN sigue afirmando que irá tomando como fuente a un alto funcionario Taiwanes y a uno Estadounidense)

En el improbable caso de que fuese, eso obligaría a China a dar un golpe sobre la mesa. Y también podría ayudar a que se pusieran del lado de su teórico socio Ruso y digo teórico porque a la hora de la verdad no están haciendo nada por ellos, más allá de no condenarlos públicamente. Y meterte contra Rusia y China a la vez no interesa a nadie.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Macron acuerda con Zelenski incrementar la lucha contra la propaganda rusa.

Prorrusitos-putinianos os quieren cerrar los chiringuitos........ Que será de vosotros que no tenéis oficio ni beneficio


----------



## Recio (1 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Inesperadamente ayer en la ciudad de Karnobat, Bulgaria, alguien "fumó infraganti" cerca de un depósito de armas
> 
> El pasado domingo se produjeron dos explosiones en los depósitos de munición del traficante de armas Emilian Gebrev, según informaron los medios de comunicación locales. Según el propietario del local, "el error humano está descartado".
> 
> ...




parece ser que el tal Emiliano Gebrev ya tuvo algunos problemillas con GRU en el pasado





Según el portal de investigación Bellingcat, con el que colabora EL PAÍS, en el intento de envenenamiento de Gebrev, de su hijo y del director del departamento de producción de su empresa Emco Odd participaron ocho agentes del Departamento Central de Inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas (GRU, en sus siglas en ruso). Los espías viajaron a Bulgaria con identidades falsas durante las fechas del incidente.

La misión arrancó a finales de abril de 2015. Fue entonces cuando llegaron como turistas a un complejo hotelero de la ciudad de Burgas, en la costa del mar Negro, Fedótov y su compañero Georgy Gorshkov. Otro espía de la unidad, Sergey Pavlov, recaló también el mismo día en Sofía, donde se encontraba su objetivo, Gebrev.

Cuatro días después de la llegada de los rusos, el vendedor de armas búlgaro comenzó a sentirse indispuesto. Gebrev atribuyó inicialmente su malestar a cansancio y gripe. Después, sintió quemazón, mareos y visión borrosa. Ingresó en el hospital militar de Sofía, donde entró en coma. Su hijo Hristo y el directivo de su empresa corrieron su misma suerte y acabaron también en el mismo centro.

Tras más de tres semanas en el hospital, los enfermos recibieron el alta. Un mes después del primer ingreso, Gebrev y su hijo volvieron a sufrir los mismos síntomas. Un análisis de orina reveló entonces que sus cuerpos contenían trazos de dos organofosfatos, una sustancia tóxica vinculada a pesticidas, según Bellingcat.










Bulgaria acusa de tres intentos de asesinato al espía ruso detectado en Cataluña


La Fiscalía de Sofía dicta una orden de busca y captura internacional contra Fedotov




elpais.com




Fedotov y Gorshkov abandonaron el país al día siguiente del primer intento de envenenamiento. Volaron primero al aeropuerto Atatürk de Estambul y después a Moscú. Su compañero Pavlov regresó directamente en avión a la capital rusa.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El dia que les eseñen como funciona una polea...


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una interesante reflexión, de Cynthia Chung, que podría llegar a ser relevante:
> 
> _* En octubre de 2019, Jake Sullivan, que se convirtió en asesor de seguridad nacional de EEUU
> en 2021, declaró en una entrevista que EEUU necesitaba una amenaza clara para reunir al mundo
> ...



Espero que los chinos/rusos pongan sus satélites en alerta máxima para grabarlo todo que esta gentuza pueden intentar otro pearl harbour para dejar constancia quién la ha liado por si les acusan de haber empezado las ostias.


----------



## porconsiguiente (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Apostemos...
> Si aterriza en Taiwán yo borro mi cuenta, sino lo hace usted borra la suya...



No hay huevos


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2022)

...


arriondas dijo:


> Encima, los cohetes usados por los Himars pesan 300-400 kilos. Los pueden subir hasta por las escaleras, entre varios y maniobrando. Si es que...



Yo para un armario de telecomunicaciones de ese peso llame a una empresa especializada en transporte de pianos, me llegaron cuatro cachas y en un plis, plas lo llevaron a sitio, escaleras de bajada y subida incluidas, de ambas había.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Macron acuerda con Zelenski incrementar la lucha contra la propaganda rusa.
> 
> Prorrusitos-putinianos os quieren cerrar los chiringuitos........ Que será de vosotros que no tenéis oficio ni beneficio



Macron, su señora-esposa y Zopensky haciendo un trio, y tu de palanganero.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Macron, su señora-esposa y Zopensky haciendo un trio, y tu de palanganero.



Y faltas tú de MAMPORRERO...que ya estas hecho con el hujoputin y queridas....


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

@malhumorgrafico


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Nadie va a atacar el avión de Pelosi, seamos serios. No interesa ni a unos ni a otros. China no va a hacer una barbaridad semejante. Y EEUU no se puede meter ahora en el comienzo de la recesión y estando ya metido en parte contra Rusia. No puede abrir más frentes. De todos para mi forma de verlo, EEUU está haciendo el ridículo con este tema. ¿Quiere ir Pelosi? Que vaya y que se atenga a futuras consecuencias. Pero no ponerlo dentro de su gira oficial mientras deja caer veladamente sin reconocerlo que si irá para fomentar la polémica....es ridículo. Al final lo más probable es que no vaya, pero ya ha tenido unas semanitas de notoriedad en los medios (La CNN sigue afirmando que irá tomando como fuente a un alto funcionario Taiwanes y a uno Estadounidense)
> 
> En el improbable caso de que fuese, eso obligaría a China a dar un golpe sobre la mesa. Y también podría ayudar a que se pusieran del lado de su teórico socio Ruso y digo teórico porque a la hora de la verdad no están haciendo nada por ellos, más allá de no condenarlos públicamente. Y meterte contra Rusia y China a la vez no interesa a nadie.



Sanciones y confiscación de deuda. Esas son sus intenciones, un buen porrón de dinero que iban deshaciéndose de la deuda de los estadounidenses ordenadamente. Estarán en ello desde que dijeron que harían estudios sobre el tema al ver lo que pasó con Rusia.

Los chinos, si son listos, no hacen nada con el avión pero se deshacen de la deuda más rápidamente porque no van a parar de fastidiarles y cada vez subirán más la apuesta.


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Lo de montacargas igual no saben ni lo que es... Un montacargas electrico paco te sube 3000 kg facil.
> Lo de las gruas para el próximo curso lo dejamos



....y los manitou que también se usan en las obras.

La mayor telescópica carga 33.000 kg a casi 12 m.de altura y 6 m. de alcance horizontal.

Hay otras formas de elevar grandes pesos en un edificio. Las escaleras mecánicas se llevan tumbadas con carros de ruedas y con poleas se izan a su posición.


----------



## Prophet (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Mañana viviremos horas parecidas a la de las crisis de los misiles?
> Una vez que las FFAA chinas tengan clara la ruta de la comitiva de EEUU, lanzara sus cazas a la intercepción, y habra una llamada de urgencia entre Kennedy y Kruschev....Digo Biden y Xi jinping...
> 
> Escenario 1: Llegan a un acuerdo de ultimo momento, y la comitiva de EEUU cambia de rumbo hacia Tokio. Alegando que las medidas de seguridad no estaban dadas.
> ...



Mis 50 rublos al escenario 4 si la momia insiste en aterrizar...


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Ago 2022)

Equivale a nuestros BAM, tampoco es para tanto


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2022)

Hace años o décadas ,leí un articulo donde decían que USA era incapaz de fabricar un generador eléctrico, no por falta de tecnología, sino porque no hay fabricas, depende al 100% por 100% de china para productos industriales y domésticos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1142991



Me gusta mas esto, jolagranputa


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kron II (1 Ago 2022)

_* En octubre de 2019, Jake Sullivan, que se convirtió en asesor de seguridad nacional de EEUU
en 2021, declaró en una entrevista que EEUU necesitaba una amenaza clara para reunir al mundo
y desempeñar el papel de salvador de la humanidad y que China podría ser ese principio organizador 
de la política exterior USAna. En la entrevista de 2019, reconoce que el problema era que la gente 
no iba a creer que China es una amenaza global, que su visión de China es demasiado positiva y que
EEUU necesitaría un "momento Pearl Harbour", un acontecimiento de enfoque real para hacer cambiar *_
*de opinión, algo que, según afirmó con calma, "asustaría mucho al pueblo estadounidense".*

Ella rastrea ese "momento Pearl Harbour" hasta el movimiento neocon. Chung cierra con esto:

_* Por lo tanto, cuando Jake Sullivan observa que no hay suficiente sentimiento antichino 
para reforzar la imagen de EEUU como "salvador de la humanidad" frente a China y que 
EEUU necesita un "momento Pearl Harbour", yo sería muy cautelosa.

El circo en torno al viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán en los próximos días, y el evidente regocijo
que se desprende de muchos de estos neoconservadores que echan espuma por la boca
sobre esta perspectiva es una clara señal de que algo increíblemente imprudente y estúpido
está a punto de suceder.

El avión de Pelosi podría efectivamente ser derribado en su completamente irrelevante 
e innecesario viaje a Taiwán, y si lo es, no se sorprendan si fueron los propios USAnos
quienes están detrás de ello, quienes han demostrado que están dispuestos a cualquier*_
* cosa por ese "momento Pearl Harbour".*



https://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2022/07/30/is-pelosi-trip-to-taiwan-pearl-harbour-moment-jake-sullivan-called-for/


[/QUOTE]


El problema que veo con esa estrategia son los puntos siguientes:

- En cuando Estados Unidos entro en guerra en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las armas nucleares eran sólo un proyecto.

- Los actuales arsenales nucleares provocan una disuasión en varias dimensiones, no sólo en el plano de la destrucción mutua asegurada. Vamos a pensar que las cifras del arsenal nuclear chino son reales y que tiene substancialmente menos ojivas nucleares que Estados Unidos. Aunque pudiese "ganar" una guerra nuclear con China, la ventana de oportunidad que se le abriría a Rusia sería inmensa, rematando a Estados Unidos y a Europa con una muy alta probabilidad.

- La estrategia China se basa en no tener un teatro de operaciones determinado, sino múltiples teatros de operaciones. Estrangularían las cadenas de suministro y los mercados financieros, prohibirían las exportaciones de tierras raras, siendo China el principal exportador a nivel mundial; utilizarían su poder económico y las inmensas posesiones de tierras por todo el mundo para sacar del mercado a los países occidentales. Esto último iría en conjunción con el estrangulamiento de las cadenas de suministro. Si el boomerang de sanciones a Rusia nos parece que nos ha golpeado, una guerra en plano económico con China se asemejaría al golpe recibido de un boxeador profesional de los pesos pesados.

- Seguimos cometiendo el error de creer que "todo el mundo" es Occidente, y somos, un mar demográfico que se quiere comparar con varios océanos. Continúo repitiendo que el resto del mundo no comprende, ni le interesa, la democracia occidental y sus juegos políticos. Es más, la propia democracia occidental impone restricciones que ellos no tienen. ¿Se podría entender en las sociedades occidentales el uso de hombres y mujeres bomba, por ejemplo? ¿O el sacrificio de ciertas áreas de un país, con todos los recursos incluidos, en conjunción con una estrategia a largo plazo? ¿Podríamos sacrificar a mujeres en una guerra en el diseño y aplicación de tácticas no convencionales? Los occidentales no entenderíamos nunca los ejemplos que he puesto. ¡Cuidado!, los occidentales, no otras culturas. Y los ejemplos que he puesto se han llevado a la práctica en distintos conflictos a lo largo de la historia, imaginad las nuevas estrategias que se pueden diseñar sin los límites que imponen nuestras democracias.


----------



## El_Suave (1 Ago 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Si en Cuba hay miseria ¿Cómo llamas a la que hay en Perú, Ecuador, Colombia, Guatemala, Honduras, El salvador, ...?
> No era Cuba una simple colonia turística, se habían apropiado de las tierras de cultivo de caña y la mafia tenía allí sus casas de juego, hoteles, ..
> Lo que si es cierto es el no tener recursos naturales, posiblemente esa fue la razón principal para no invadirla. También que toda Hispanoamérica estaba pendiente de lo que pasaba en Cuba y USA tenía que parar esa enfermedad antes de que cundiera mediante sus mejores alumnos: los brutales gobiernos militares de los 60.



Estamos en el mismo bando.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me gusta mas esto, jolagranputa



Puta basura troll, vete a Rusia a por tus rublos....rata de cloaca y de paso te lavas el chichi que hueles a perros muertos,......


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Mis 50 rublos al escenario 4 si la momia insiste en aterrizar...




La opción mía es la 5. Se caga de miedo y se dá la vuelta. Es muy rica para arriesgar su vida y su fortuna por " la libertad" de unos chinitos.

De hecho lo hace todo por marcarse un farol personal . Insisto, una cagada, eso es lo q es.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

_Según un funcionario estadounidense, #China se está preparando para una posible demostración de fuerza militar en torno a la isla de Taiwán, antes de la visita prevista de Nancy Pelosi.

_


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más que los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos lo dudo.
> 
> ¿Cómo los suben, Galileo? Pues subiéndolos. Que no son las escaleras de un edificio de las milquinientas de Gijón.



No sé a quién contestas, pero será un nene de esos que oyen la palabra POLIPASTO y se imaginan un plato de cocina italiana.

Pero es esto:
Este levanta 5 Toneladas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Puta basura troll, vete a Rusia a por tus rublos....rata de cloaca y de paso te lavas el chichi que hueles a perros muertos,......



la próxima saldrás en esa foto tú, cuando ucrania firme la rendición


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Se parece a alguna variedad de las nuestras?



No sabría decirte, hace muchos años que no compro pan en España, la verdad.
Pero imagino que sí, al final es un pan de mayor calidad, en España seguro que tenéis algo así.

Aquí se nota mucho la diferencia con la baguette normal, que aquí cuesta unos 25 rublos. Es 3 veces su precio, que aquí es un dineral.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Aqui el chinito haciendo de las suyas.....


----------



## Kron II (1 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Equivale a nuestros BAM, tampoco es para tanto



Excepto por los misiles de crucero Kalibr que puede portar en módulos VLS.









Una corbeta 22160 por dentro (actualizado)


Datos de interés Cuantas veces hemos hablado de los espacios que ofrecerán los buques del proyecto 22160... una pila de veces. El caso es ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## magufone (1 Ago 2022)

Sigue tirando balones fuera... El comentario de tu galileo es bastante tonto...


rejon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1142991


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

La administración Biden autorizará hoy otro paquete de asistencia de seguridad de $ 550 millones para Ucrania, anuncia John Kirby del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional. 

"Aporta más de 8.000 millones de dólares... en asistencia material y de seguridad para Ucrania, justo desde que comenzó la invasión".


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos son famosos por sus soluciones creativas, que son criticadas en occidente, pero que suelen funcionar muy bien.
> 
> Los cohetes solo son capaces de atravesar el plano del puente, rebotan si dan sobre una de las vigas maestras, simplemente no tienen fuerza suficiente. Así que el daño es superficial. Tapan el agujero y marchando.
> 
> Tendrian que darle con docenas de impactos directos, para conseguir algo, y esos impactos estar muy agrupados. ¿ pueden hacerlo ? quizas, pero no hay noticias de ataques constantes, y los rusos tambien juegan destruyendo los lanzacohetes.




No se trata de destruir el puente o la presa, se trata dificultar el transito, porque al final es una infraestructura de doble uso. 

Del Himars hay muchas variantes, hay algunas especificas pero son caras y escasas. Mi opinion es que iran realizando ataques de forma constante y sistematica durante un mes o un mes y medio que es lo que necesitan para ablandar los rusos


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> No sé a quién contestas, pero será un nene de esos que oyen la palabra POLIPASTO y se imaginan un plato de cocina italiana.
> 
> Pero es esto:
> Este levanta 5 Toneladas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143002



El ignorado en cuestión puso un tuit de uno de los "expertos" de turno, donde se preguntaba cómo podían meter o subir a una planta de un edificio industrial objetos de una tonelada (como misiles y cohetes) para ser almacenados. Iba de listo y la cagó pero bien.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

De los creadores del plató Kiev, llega *plató Taiwan.*

LOS DIPUTADOS BRITÁNICOS PLANEAN UNA VISITA A TAIWAN: The GUARDIAN


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Han montado un "ferry-pontón".
> Muy paco-dimitry, pero cumple con eficacia su cometido, permitir el paso de un lado al otro del río de vehículos y personas.
> *En Kherson, cerca del puente Antonovsky que cruza el Dnieper, se lanzó un ferry*
> 
> ...



es un tema de capacidades, cuantos materiales necesitan los rusos para mantener el frente de Kherson, con esto tratas de reducir el flujo un tiempo antes de iniciar un ataque


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A mí, sin las historias del Clapham no me dejéis. Echar a E-rejon o Alfombras si queréis...pero a Clapham..niet de niet.



No era mi intencion, a mi tambien me gusta leerlo. 
Solo era mostrar que estoy seguro que China no bromea con su determinación de defender su soberanía


----------



## Loignorito (1 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una interesante reflexión, de Cynthia Chung, que podría llegar a ser relevante:
> 
> _* En octubre de 2019, Jake Sullivan, que se convirtió en asesor de seguridad nacional de EEUU
> en 2021, declaró en una entrevista que EEUU necesitaba una amenaza clara para reunir al mundo
> ...



Ayer recordaba aquel principio del 'Arte de la guerra'. Eso de aparentar debilidad cuando realmente eres fuerte. Y llevamos varios años en los que vemos demasiado a menudo síntomas de aparente debilidad en USA. Y ahora razonemos ¿realmente están tan pasados de vueltas que se quieren meter en un enfrentamiento que no pueden ganar? ¿o por el contrario han creado una falsa imagen de debilidad para incitar a China? En este caso a dar un paso en falso.

No podemos asumir que conocemos el potencial real de las FFAA norteamericanas. No tenemos ni idea de cuantos tipos de armas tendrán que ni imaginamos. La tecnología ha avanzado mucho y muy rápido, y ellos dándole a su impresora, han destinado ingentes cantidades de dinero al presupuesto militar.

Recuerdo mi postura los últimos años, donde aventuraba la hipótesis de que USA se escondería en una guerra civil después de liarlo todo. Pues esto del 'Pearl Harbor' no cuadra en absoluto con ello. Bueno, es perfectamente posible que haya errado en mis conjeturas. La verdad es que estoy ansioso por ver que ocurre con la bruja voladora. Vivimos tiempos interesantes...


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ago 2022)

ukropitecos.....muchos que se han ido son ricachones


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hace años o décadas ,leí un articulo donde decían que USA era incapaz de fabricar un generador eléctrico, no por falta de tecnología, sino porque no hay fabricas, depende al 100% por 100% de china para productos industriales y domésticos.



Eso es una exageración muy exagerada.
Cómo sino iban a fabricar F-22 o tanques Abrahms.


----------



## Zhukov (1 Ago 2022)

Resumen de las dos últimas semanas, con atención a los combates de los últimos cinco días. 

Aparte de traducciones mejoradas de los análisis de Strelkov y Cassad, aporto mi propio punto de vista, en lo que vale









Noticias de la guerra 01/08/2022 – Informe especial


Introducción: Como han pasado dos semanas sin escribir nada por motivos personales y sobre todo la falta de noticias, y lo triste que es tener que escribir sobre la guerra, hoy presento un resumen …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán canceló las vacaciones del personal militar y anunció la movilización de las fuerzas de defensa aérea para prepararse para la guerra

El escenario 4 que dije cada vez mas cerca. Mañana nadie se acuerda de Pelosi, no tendra donde aterrizar


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## raptors (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>






>


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ukropitecos.....muchos que se han ido son ricachones



28 millones en papelitos verdes

Los usanos han comprado voluntades con humo. Que sigan imprimiendo hasta que reviente todo ya


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Exasesor de Putin hospitalizado con un grave desorden neurológico. Seguro que es una casualidad


----------



## El_Suave (1 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> a ver, sin querer confundimos ir a votar con democracia. la democracia es seguridad jurídica y estado de derecho, lo demás coreografía



No, para ver el nivel democrático de un país tenemos que fijarnos en como viven en él los más pobres y desfavorecidos. Así como el respeto que se profesa a las minorías.

Seguridad jurídica y estado de derecho perfectamente se encuentran en un estado fascista.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Tu si que eres un Bot-payasete ,a ti no te parieron, te cagaron.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Te la quieres dar de finolis y metes la pata hasta el corvejon....Bot-payaso...que cansino que eres joio.....


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se trata de destruir el puente o la presa, se trata dificultar el transito, porque al final es una infraestructura de doble uso.
> 
> Del Himars hay muchas variantes, hay algunas especificas pero son caras y escasas. Mi opinion es que iran realizando ataques de forma constante y sistematica durante un mes o un mes y medio que es lo que necesitan para ablandar los rusos



Entonces, la contraofensiva será en Septiembre?
Esa es la doctrina Ukra, aislar al enemigo mes y medio antes de lanzar la contraofensiva?
En Septiembre será la güena?

No será mejor Octubre?


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

Confirmado.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso es una exageración muy exagerada.
> Cómo sino iban a fabricar F-22 o tanques Abrahms.



No tecnología militar, me refiero a tecnología civil y creo que lo leí en la Haward Bussines rewiev si no me equivoco, no en un diario generalista.

Actualizado un poc:o me han salido generadores solares pero para que veas el panorama, hay alguna que tiene fabrica en USA pero la mayoria estan en China.

Grid Eraser is always asked to compare and contrast our system with these competitors - whether it be Goal Zero, Humless, Ecoflow, Titan, Patriot, Bluetti, etc. In our opinion they do not compare because these products are *manufactured in China*.
.

Where are Goal Zero products manufactured?
China
*All products are designed in Utah and built in China*. Battery cells come with a six-month warranty; all other components and products have a twelve-month warranty. The intention is for Goal Zero customers to be sold solar rooftops and for solar rooftop owners to be sold portable systems.15 ago 2014


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Se le complica la cosa al hijoPutin por la zona...........Y si Armenia ya estaba sola ahora mas...


----------



## Red Star (1 Ago 2022)

La única explicación racional que le veo a esta locura de EEUU, de empujar al mundo hacia una Tercera Guerra Mundial a marchas forzadas, es que tengan algún pacto con los extraterrestres o alguna tecnología extraterrestre o algo así con la que piensen que pueden evitar ser aniquilados en un intercambio nuclear total o evitar que el planeta acabe siendo un estercolero radiactivo.

Creo que hay que empezar a considerar el factor ET en todo este asunto. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La única explicación racional que le veo a esta locura de EEUU, de empujar al mundo hacia una Tercera Guerra Mundial a marchas forzadas, es que tengan algún pacto con los extraterrestres o alguna tecnología extraterrestre o algo así con la que piensen que pueden evitar ser aniquilados en un intercambio nuclear total o evitar que el planeta acabe siendo un estercolero radiactivo.
> 
> Creo que hay que empezar a considerar el factor ET en todo este asunto. Lo digo en serio.



La subnormalidad profunda también es un factor…ya pasó antes en la historia. Luis XVI no se enteró muy bien que pasaba…


----------



## Peineto (1 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha modificado loe pasillos aéreos. Se nota el kalibramiento desnazificador.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

Hace una semana o dos los ukros y toda su tuna periodística afirmaban que habian formado un caldero con 2.000 rusos en una zona del río Ingulets.

Pensaban en el caldero " cocerlos" a fuego lento.

Finalmente fueron derrotados y salieron de allí con lo puesto dejando atrás gran cantidad de equipo militar que se han quedado los rusos o transferido a sus aliados.

Esto me recuerda a un anuncio de hace años...." Tú cueces o enriqueces ? "


----------



## vermer (1 Ago 2022)

Quería haceros un apunte sobre China y su "state-of-the-art"

1- En los 90 cursaba un postgrado la UPM y conocí 2 chinos ingenieros nucleares que llegaban becados. Buena gente, humilde,....que llegaron sin saber nada español y en 2 p. semanasya tenían un nivel "decente". Me comentaron que China mandaba a muchos buenos estudiantes a formarse fuera. Luego me enteré que estos 2 "pollos" eran 2 cracks. Auténticas esponjas de conocimiento.

2- Estos días hablando de China con un amigo músico de primer nivel me decía: "hoy en día no es como hace 20 incluso 10 años. Los chinos tienen una ciudad donde sus estudiantes de todo el país se dedican a la música. Una puta ciudad, no uno o dos conservatorios. Un pianista, p ej, dedica TODAS horas del día a trabajar. No 8-9 horas como aquí en Europa los mejores. 12, 14, 15 horas desde jóvenes. Y no son unos pocos estudiantes. A nivel técnico no hay nada que hacer. Hasta hace poco, además, eran como robots. Carecían de sentimientos en sus interpretaciones. Eso también lo están superando "

No me extiendo màs. 
China lleva décadas de un trabajo bestial aplicado a 1400 millones de personas EN TODO TIPO DE AREAS. USA no debería ponerse muy gallito...

Winter is coming...


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La única explicación racional que le veo a esta locura de EEUU, de empujar al mundo hacia una Tercera Guerra Mundial a marchas forzadas, es que tengan algún pacto con los extraterrestres o alguna tecnología extraterrestre o algo así con la que piensen que pueden evitar ser aniquilados en un intercambio nuclear total o evitar que el planeta acabe siendo un estercolero radiactivo.
> 
> Creo que hay que empezar a considerar el factor ET en todo este asunto. Lo digo en serio.



Mejor crea tu propio hilo con esas estup.....endas teorías.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> 28 millones en papelitos verdes
> 
> Los usanos han comprado voluntades con humo. Que sigan imprimiendo hasta que reviente todo ya




Bienes raíces de estilo estadounidense: filas interminables de casas móviles se extienden por muchas decenas de kilómetros.

En total, 20 millones de personas "viven" en tales casas en los Estados Unidos.


----------



## clapham5 (1 Ago 2022)

Es la RP China " gallo " o " gallina " ? A menos de 24 horas de saberlo


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Ya era hora coño! Siempre de los últimos en ratificar estas cosas


----------



## hastalosgueb original (1 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso es una exageración muy exagerada.
> Cómo sino iban a fabricar F-22 o tanques Abrahms.



Mira, hasta el retrasadito este se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Ago 2022)

No, si hasta que no escale no van a parar, porque ya no saben que más hacer. "De momento" antiminas...irónico cuando los que más pusieron (mal eso si, hasta que se soltaron) fueron los Ucranianos. O para ser exactos la excusa inicial con que los envian, pero ya planteandose usarlos para algo más. ¿Que pasará cuando ataquen o sufran un ataque Ruso? Supongo que lo venderán como un ataque a un miembro de la Otan y que por tanto toda la Otan ha de atacar a Rusia....y entonces si se liaría.

*El Reino Unido envía buques de guerra a Ucrania*. 

El embajador de Ucrania en el Reino Unido, Vadim Pristaiko, ha asegurado este lunes que el Gobierno británico ha decidido enviar a territorio ucranio varios buques de guerra de la Armada para hacer frente a la agresión rusa. Pristaiko ha indicado que las autoridades británicas harán “varios envíos de este tipo” al país, si bien uno ya ha partido con buques y armas, según informaciones del diario Novoye Vremya

Asimismo, se precisó que las naves contarán con la modernización necesaria para que las fuerzas militares ucranianas puedan realizar sus operaciones zonales y que están relacionadas con el conflicto bélico con los rusos, aunque, por el momento, el embajador ha solicitado buques “antiminas”.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Bienes raíces de estilo estadounidense: filas interminables de casas móviles se extienden por muchas decenas de kilómetros.
> 
> En total, 20 millones de personas "viven" en tales casas en los Estados Unidos.



Ya pasó en los años 30 del siglo pasado, es un buen indicador de la recesión en USA.


----------



## radium (1 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es la RP China " gallo " o " gallina " ? A menos de 24 horas de saberlo



Yo creo que se va a liar algo muy gordo...


----------



## Praktica (1 Ago 2022)

*El camino hacia la Guerra de Ucrania se abrió en 1999 en Kosovo*

Nebojsa Malic









The road to Ukraine started with 1999’s Kosovo War


Those who now condemn Russia over Ukraine all cheered for NATO’s blatantly illegal war on Yugoslavia in 1999. Principles? What principles?




www.rt.com





Casi todos los que se han pasado el último mes dando lecciones sobre la inviolabilidad de las fronteras, la soberanía de los países y la inaceptabilidad de que las grandes potencias amedrenten a sus vecinos más pequeños -se me ocurre Rusia y Ucrania- se detuvieron para cantar las alabanzas de una mujer [*Madeleine Albright*] que defendió todas estas cosas en 1999. Salvo que, como era la OTAN quien se las hacía a Yugoslavia, Albright era una heroína y un icono, por supuesto.

El 24 de marzo de 1999, la OTAN lanzó una guerra aérea contra Serbia y Montenegro, entonces conocida como la República Federal de Yugoslavia. El objetivo declarado públicamente de la Operación Fuerza Aliada era obligar a Belgrado a aceptar el ultimátum emitido en el castillo francés de Rambouillet el mes anterior: entregar la provincia de Kosovo a las “fuerzas de paz” de la OTAN y permitir a los separatistas albaneses declarar su independencia.

Cuando los bombarderos no lo consiguieron al cabo de unas semanas, la narrativa cambió y la OTAN actuó para detener un “genocidio” de albaneses, según la prensa que lo alentó. Esta narración también atribuía a la primera mujer secretaria de Estado de Estados Unidos [Madeleine Albright] el bombardeo “humanitario”, llamándolo “la guerra de Madeleine”.

Al final, se necesitaron 78 días y un armisticio negociado para que las tropas de la OTAN entraran en Kosovo bajo la apariencia de una misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la ONU. Rápidamente entregaron la provincia a los terroristas del “Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo”, que quemaron, saquearon, mataron y expulsaron a más de 200.000 no albaneses. Comenzó una campaña a gran escala de terror, intimidación, limpieza étnica y pogromos, y los mismos medios de comunicación que encubrieron a la OTAN inventando atrocidades durante los bombardeos hacen ahora la vista gorda, por la misma razón.

Sea cual sea el resultado, fue una pequeña guerra malvada, iniciada porque Estados Unidos sintió que podía hacerlo. Porque Washington quería deshacerse de los límites de la ONU en su nueva hegemonía mundial, formulada unos años antes por Bill Kristol y Robert Kagan, el marido de Victoria Nuland. El naciente imperio americano quería decir a Europa oriental que no se toleraría ninguna disidencia, y que Rusia que ya no era una gran potencia digna de respeto.

Un intelecto legalista podría señalar que el ataque violó los artículos 2, 53 y 103 de la Carta de la ONU, la propia carta de la OTAN, el Tratado del Atlántico Norte de 1949 (artículos 1 y 7), así como el Acta Final de Helsinki de 1975 (violación de la integridad territorial de un Estado signatario) y la Convención de Viena sobre el Derecho de los Tratados de 1960, por utilizar coerción para obligar a un Estado a firmar un tratado.

Ah, pero ser un imperio mundial significa crear su propio “orden basado en reglas” para suplantar las leyes molestas. Así que se creó una “comisión independiente” de animadores para declarar la operación “ilegal pero legítima”, argumentando que estaba justificada porque “liberaba” a los albaneses de Kosovo de la “opresión” serbia.

La opresión real de los no albaneses mientras las tropas de la OTAN se mantenían al margen -incluso durante el cruel pogromo de marzo de 2004- es, por supuesto, irrelevante. Lo que importa es que Bill y Hillary Clinton, Madeleine Albright y el Primer Ministro británico Tony Blair han tenido monumentos, calles e incluso niños con sus nombres.

El Kosovo “independiente” -proclamado en 2008, en una acción tan legal como la guerra de 1999- no puede hacer nada sin el permiso del embajador de Estados Unidos. Un gran triunfo para los derechos humanos, el orden público y la democracia, ¡todos!

La OTAN nunca se ha preocupado por salvar las vidas de los albaneses. Si lo hubiera hecho, no habría unido fuerzas con UÇK, que se dedicó a asesinar a los albaneses étnicos que querían la paz con los serbios. No habría bombardeado repetidamente columnas de refugiados, diciendo después que de alguna manera era culpa de los serbios y que los pilotos estaban lanzando sus bombas “de buena fe”, algo que el portavoz de la OTAN Jamie Shea dijo literalmente en una ocasión.

Veinte años después, nada ha cambiado. Tras acabar con una familia en Kabul con un ataque de drones el pasado mes de agosto, Estados Unidos ofreció dinero manchado de sangre pero se negó a reprender a los implicados. Ser un imperio significa no tener que pedir nunca disculpas. Fue esta mentalidad la que llevó a la invasión de Irak en 2003.

Mientras tanto, *el fracaso en el derrocamiento del gobierno de Belgrado a través de la guerra condujo a una “revolución de colores” en Serbia. Luego se exportó a otros lugares, incluida Ucrania, en dos ocasiones*. El golpe de Estado de 2014 en Kiev desencadenó literalmente el conflicto en el este de Ucrania, del que los acontecimientos actuales son solo la última fase.

En marzo de 1999, yo era un estudiante en el Medio Oeste estadounidense, y me habían lavado el cerebro (casi) con éxito para que creyera en tópicos sobre la libertad, la democracia, la tolerancia, la objetividad, las normas y las leyes, y en cómo Estados Unidos era una “fuerza del bien” en el mundo. Entonces, de la noche a la mañana, la gente que creía que eran mis amigos me llamaron monstruo y se creyeron toda la propaganda que salía de las pantallas de televisión y de las páginas de los periódicos.

Desde entonces, he hecho de la justicia y el recuerdo la misión de mi vida, tratando de explicar que en lugar de ser una guerra buena, noble y humanitaria, Kosovo representaba todo lo que estaba mal en el mundo moderno: “Un monumento al poder de la mentira, al asesinato exitoso de la ley y al triunfo de la fuerza sobre la justicia”, como escribí en 2005, y repetí cada año desde entonces.

La novedad de este año es que *la gente que grita sobre los derechos humanos, el derecho internacional y la inviolabilidad de las fronteras -cuando se trata de su régimen cliente en Ucrania, por supuesto- estaban todos aplaudiendo a la OTAN en 1999*. Incluso hoy en día, no quieren disculparse, y mucho menos renegar de sí mismos. Así que parece que no es realmente una cuestión de lo que se hace, sino sólo de quién lo hace a quién. Aunque comprendo su enfado a medida que el mundo que construyeron con sus mentiras se desmorona, no tienen mucho de qué quejarse.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

pero ahora Serbia está preparada militarmente y con alianzas solidas.
demasiados frentes abren o paraece que abren. Y falta el borracho necesario.
una explosión en los Balcanes revienta a Europa. Solana donde estás, criminal?
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Prensa serbia: los sistemas de defensa aérea chinos FK-3 defenderán Belgrado junto con el sistema de defensa aérea Pantsir-S*





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru






Los primeros lanzadores de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos chinos FK-3 (designación de exportación del sistema de defensa aérea Hongqi 22) ya se han desplegado en las cercanías de la capital de Serbia. Así lo informa la prensa serbia. Sin embargo, será posible equipar completamente las baterías de misiles solo después de que los componentes restantes lleguen al país. Esto sucederá en otoño de 2022.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea chinos fueron entregados a Serbia hace tres meses. Entrarán en servicio con las unidades de misiles antiaéreos de las fuerzas armadas serbias. Los misiles chinos ya están incluidos en el sistema de alerta de combate permanente de las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Serbia. Junto con el luchador aviación La Fuerza Aérea de Serbia, su tarea es cubrir el cielo serbio de posibles amenazas.

Belgrado, a juzgar por las declaraciones del departamento militar serbio, ordenó 4 baterías de misiles de China. Cada batería consta de 3-6 lanzadores, radares, vehículo de mando. No se reveló información más detallada sobre los sistemas de defensa aérea.

Según la prensa serbia, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos FK-3 chino funcionará contra objetivos a altitudes de hasta 27 kilómetros. Los expertos militares señalan la importancia de combinar el sistema de defensa aérea de mediano alcance chino con los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos Pantsir-S, que también están en servicio con la defensa aérea serbia.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Serbia no oculta la satisfacción recibida de China armas. Los expertos llaman a la adquisición del sistema de defensa aérea la mayor modernización del sistema de defensa aérea del país desde la década de 1980.

El ejército serbio recibió armas que aumentan drásticamente la capacidad de las unidades de defensa aérea del país para repeler los ataques enemigos. También en China, se capacitó a oficiales para comandar directamente unidades y operar lanzadores y radares.

Para fines de 2022, el ejército serbio planea finalizar las baterías e integrarlas en la división de misiles responsable de la seguridad del espacio aéreo serbio. Es posible que en el futuro el país compre baterías adicionales de los sistemas de defensa aérea chinos.

Los expertos serbios creen que la adquisición de sistemas de defensa aérea de China es una solución rentable en la situación política actual. Después de todo, si Serbia intentara comprar sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 de Rusia, el trato podría haber fracasado debido a las sanciones impuestas contra Rusia.

Por lo tanto, Serbia, según declaraciones de la prensa local, es el único usuario extranjero del sistema de defensa aérea chino, que fue desarrollado específicamente para las necesidades del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China.

Recuerde que los sistemas de defensa aérea chinos "Hongqi 22" tienen un radio de hasta 150-170 km y un rango de altitud de hasta 27 km. La versión de exportación tiene una zona de muerte de 5 a 100 km con las mismas altitudes. Tres lanzadores SAM pueden disparar simultáneamente 12 misiles a 6 objetivos.


----------



## Epicii (1 Ago 2022)

radium dijo:


> Yo creo que se va a liar algo muy gordo...



Si pero contra Taiwan, no tocaran a los aviones yanques...
Sin aeropuerto no puede haber visita, no?
PD: El del video es un drogadicto que no tiene idea de lo que dice, no hay bombaderos que puedan volar desde el mar de China hasta Nueva York


----------



## Fauna iberica (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Confirmado.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya pasó en los años 30 del siglo pasado, es un buen indicador de la recesión en USA.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Y no estarán muy sobrados ni de personal ni de material por si se lía gorda


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



¿Y nadie pide en esa isla que paren la visita? No me lo creo.


----------



## vettonio (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## kelden (1 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Y nadie pide en esa isla que paren la visita? No me lo creo.



Pues ya han visto como les va a los ukros .... a ellos no les va a ir mejor.

El avión de la pelosi no van a tirar, pero hay 3 o 4 islas en el estrecho de Taiwan, que hoy es zona DMZ, y como la tia vaya los chinos las van a ocupar y van a montar allí la plataforma de invasión.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

Irán ya ha quemado naves con Rusia y China:





__





Cargando…






www.jpost.com





*Irán anuncia la activación de cientos de nuevas centrífugas*
*El anuncio se produce pocas horas después de que Estados Unidos anunciara nuevas sanciones contra el comercio de petróleo de Irán.*

Se activarán 500 máquinas IR6 en los próximos 10 a 15 días, según el anuncio.

Dicen que para uso civil y los israelíes que darían para cinco bombas año. Otro fuego que se enciende o al menos entretiene a uno de los aliados. 

Las nuevas sanciones al petróleo iraní habían pasado desapercibidas.


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si pero contra Taiwan, no tocaran a los aviones yanques...
> Sin aeropuerto no puede haber visita, no?
> PD: El del video es un drogadicto que no tiene idea de lo que dice, no hay bombaderos que puedan volar desde el mar de China hasta Nueva York



China tiene una notable debilidad en cuanto a capacidad de bombardeo estratégico. Es algo que ha ido quedando para el futuro cuando tengan su nuevo bombardero stealth. Ahora mismo los bombarderos estratégicos chinos son auténtica chatarra, son un derivado de los Badger rusos, que los propios rusos hace décadas que retiraron.


----------



## DasLicht (1 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> La única explicación racional que le veo a esta locura de EEUU, de empujar al mundo hacia una Tercera Guerra Mundial a marchas forzadas, es que tengan algún pacto con los extraterrestres o alguna tecnología extraterrestre o algo así con la que piensen que pueden evitar ser aniquilados en un intercambio nuclear total o evitar que el planeta acabe siendo un estercolero radiactivo.
> 
> Creo que hay que empezar a considerar el factor ET en todo este asunto. Lo digo en serio.



Madre mía, y que esto lo termine por concluir alguien que no sabe de profecías.

Sí, hay pacto entre los "extraterrestres" EEUU y el Vaticano. Recuerdas la petición de la consagración de Rusia por parte de Bergoglio a la Virgen que tuvo lugar en el Vaticano? No hay ninguna divinidad femenina en la Biblia, ni está ni se la espera. Los muertos no pueden actuar en favor ni en contra del hombre. Y las estatuas ni escuchan ni entienden nada. Entonces a quién le pidió Bergoglio ayuda para doblegar a Rusia? A quién? Sin embargo hay una amonestación directa de Dios a los seguidores de la "reina del cielo", por idolatría.

Los "extraterrestres" han estado desde "siempre" ahí para "ayudar" a las naciones y así conseguir sus propios propósitos.

*Apocalipsis 16:13-16 *13 Y vi salir de la boca del dragón, y de la boca de la bestia, y de la boca del falso profeta, *tres espíritus inmundos a manera de ranas*; 14 *pues son espíritus de demonios, que hacen señales, y van a los reyes de la tierra en todo el mundo**, para reunirlos a la batalla* de aquel gran día del Dios Todopoderoso.

Si vas con Rusia, cosa que yo no hago.. EEUU ni el Vaticano van a salir de rositas en todo este asunto. Pero por un tiempo, se saldrán con la suya.


----------



## Elimina (1 Ago 2022)

Un poco de publicidad antes del climax...


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Ago 2022)

*Kherson está esperando una reestructuración a gran escala antes de unirse a la Federación Rusa*

*Ministro y exdiputado de la Rada - sobre cómo sobrevivió al atentado por ayudar a la gente*

Félix Lapin 01 de agosto de 2022 a las 18:34







La región de Kherson es una de las principales regiones productoras de cereales.Foto: Taisiya Vorontsova © URA.RU

La región de Kherson enfrentará muchas transformaciones antes de unirse a Rusia: se lanzará un ferrocarril en la región, los productores de granos recibirán apoyo adicional y las propiedades de quienes abandonaron la región de Kherson se entregarán temporalmente al uso de los patriotas. El Ministro de Agricultura de la región de Kherson, exdiputado del partido gobernante Siervo del Pueblo de Ucrania, Oleksiy Kovalyov, compartió los detalles de todas las reformas en una entrevista con URA.RU, y también habló sobre cómo está siendo perseguido. por las autoridades ucranianas.

*- Kherson es ahora una ciudad medio vacía, la mitad de los habitantes se fueron debido a la expectativa de lucha, pero ¿qué pasa con los productores agrícolas? ¿Entre los fugitivos no se encuentran solo agricultores?

Cientos de miles de hectáreas en la región pertenecen a ciudadanos de Gran Bretaña, EE. UU., La Unión Europea: compraron activamente los derechos de arrendamiento de tierras agrícolas, hubo una consolidación de parcelas. Todas estas tierras están ociosas ahora, pero serán cultivadas para el otoño. Ahora los más valientes se dedican a la agricultura: mantendrán nuestro trabajo de campo de otoño.*







Foto: Sergey Venyavsky © URA.RU

*- ¿Cómo resolverás el problema?*

En todo caso, no permitiremos tierras ociosas como la que había en los años 90, cuando la agricultura se consideraba un negocio poco interesante. La tierra debe trabajar, aunque su amo cobarde se haya escapado. Al mismo tiempo, no vamos a confiscar propiedades de ciudadanos de países hostiles, como se trata a los rusos en estos países. La propiedad es sagrada.

*- ¿Durante los combates es difícil garantizar una seguridad elemental a quienes trabajan en el campo?*

Peligroso no en todas partes. En algunas zonas hay restricciones de trabajo, lo que es malo para los agricultores, y ahora estamos desarrollando un mecanismo de asistencia con la CAA. Además, los campos a veces son incendiados por saboteadores y aquellos que simplemente quieren dañar a la población local. En la región de Kherson, se quemaron cientos de hectáreas de trigo maduro, listo para ser trillado.

Además, está en marcha la temporada de cosecha, durante la cual los precios no favorecen a los productores. Por lo tanto, les insto a que no vendan la cosecha ahora, sino que la guarden hasta el invierno, cuando los precios mundiales del trigo tradicionalmente comienzan a subir. El grano todavía se venderá al valor de mercado, y no por los centavos que se vendieron recientemente: los comerciantes tomaron trigo para alimentos por 5 mil rublos, forraje, por 3,5 mil, mientras que en los puertos el costo del grano alcanzó los 15 mil rublos.

*Pero ¿por qué tanta diferencia?*

Los viejos comerciantes ucranianos, que tenían bases de agricultores, probablemente se aprovecharon de la difícil situación, llamaron a la gente del directorio y dijeron que la Federación Rusa supuestamente no podía exportar productos, pero que podían hacerse cargo del problema, aunque a bajo costo. En general, se aprovecharon de la confusión y la anarquía durante el período de transición. Ahora esto ha llegado a su fin.

*- Los problemas de los agricultores no son solo los precios de compra y las conchas que vuelan a los campos, sino también los precios del combustible: en Crimea, el combustible es aproximadamente un 20% más barato que en la región de Kherson.*







Foto: Eduard Kornienko © URA.RU

Los precios de los combustibles están subiendo por dos razones. El primero son las gasolineras en las zonas rurales: sus dueños, al estar fuera de la región de Kherson, sabotean el trabajo y han cerrado todo desde el 24 de febrero. Creo que transferiremos su propiedad a manos más eficientes, siempre y cuando estén en manos de quienes la quieren. Y los que trabajan son patriotas de su región: les emitieron artículos por colaboracionismo, traición a la patria, etcétera, pero no sucumbieron.

La segunda etapa de reducción de precios para los agricultores es el lanzamiento del ferrocarril. Hasta ahora, no se puede garantizar la seguridad de la carga combustible en los rieles: hay sabotaje, bombardeos. Sin embargo, la forma principal y más económica de entregar combustible y lubricantes es por agua. Después de la liberación de Nikolaev y la región, este tipo de entrega se convertirá en el principal, y aún veremos precios más bajos que en Crimea.

*- Desde el punto de vista oficial de Kyiv, usted es un criminal y un separatista, se ha abierto un caso penal en su contra. En el momento del comienzo de la operación especial, estabas en Kyiv, pero te fuiste a Kherson. ¿Por qué?*

Porque todos los funcionarios se escaparon de aquí, mis colegas, diputados de la Rada, se escaparon de los diputados locales. Me quedé solo. El resto "apoya" la región de Kherson desde Kyiv, Lvov, Varsovia y cuenta cómo vendrán aquí con una contraofensiva, incluido Zelensky. No les interesan los problemas reales de la población. Todos trabajan por su imagen.
Una vez que Zelensky estuvo listo para poner fin a la guerra en Donbass, en 2019 fue un rayo de esperanza, cuando pensamos que todo terminaría y habría una integración de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk en Ucrania. Pero intervinieron las fuerzas de los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, lo que impidió que Zelensky hiciera esto.
Ha llegado el año 2022 y hemos visto a otro Zelensky que lo cambió todo 180 grados.

*- ¿Pero el partido Siervo del Pueblo, del que te postulaste para la Rada, te consideró un traidor y te eliminó de sus filas?*

Me expulsaron de la facción parlamentaria, no del partido. Nunca he sido una persona fiestera, no escribí una solicitud de ingreso. Y en mayo, bajo la dirección del [presidente ucraniano Volodymyr] Zelensky, se presentaron dos casos penales contra mí: por colaboracionismo y por alta traición.

Leí esto y me di cuenta de que, por decirlo suavemente, allí trabajan personas analfabetas: las acusaciones se inventaron como si fueran artículos de Wikipedia. Creo que este caso se derrumbará porque no se basa en hechos y no me considero culpable. No fui elegido por Zelensky, [jefe de la facción del Siervo del Pueblo en la Verkhovna Rada David] Arakhamia, ningún representante del Siervo del Pueblo. Fui elegido por el pueblo y sigo siendo un miembro actual del parlamento ucraniano.

*- Y al mismo tiempo el Ministro de la región de Kherson, que se prepara para formar parte de la Federación Rusa.*

Al mismo tiempo, sí.

*- Sin embargo, la otra parte, legal o ilegalmente, está tratando de privarlo de su mandato de diputado, pero en realidad atentó contra su vida. Casi como en los años 30, cuando la pérdida del carné del partido llevaba casi automáticamente a los campamentos...*

No quiero recordar la explosión de mi coche. Pasé por eso, pero no necesito volver atrás. No deseo que nadie tenga una experiencia así. No ocupo un cargo militar, soy civil. Y creo que un intento de eliminar a una persona simplemente por su posición política es terrorismo.

Y sí, la comparación del actual régimen de Kyiv con 1937 es correcta. Pero me gustaría recordar a los actuales seguidores ucranianos de Yagoda y Yezhov que al final ellos mismos cayeron bajo el cuchillo de la máquina que crearon. La historia tiene sus propias leyes, que es bueno conocer.









Херсон перед вхождением в состав РФ ждет масштабная перестройка


Министр и бывший депутат Рады — о том, как пережил покушение за помощь людям




ura.news


----------



## lapetus (1 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Confirmado.



Ya iba en un avión de la fuerza aérea. Así que no hay diferencia.
Pero yo estoy convencido que no irá.


----------



## agarcime (1 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya iba en un avión de la fuerza aérea. Así que no hay diferencia.
> Pero yo estoy convencido que no irá.



Yo creo que tampoco irá. En unas horas lo sabremos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lapetus (1 Ago 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo creo que tampoco irá. En unas horas lo sabremos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Hay otra opción: que los chinos sepan de antemano que va a ir, y le hayan tendido esta trampa para luego ellos hacer un movimiento ventajoso que justificarán como respuesta a la "agresión".
La verdad es que tal y como se lo han puesto, ahora está obligada a ir o demostrará debilidad.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> La opción mía es la 5. Se caga de miedo y se dá la vuelta. Es muy rica para arriesgar su vida y su fortuna por " la libertad" de unos chinitos.
> 
> De hecho lo hace todo por marcarse un farol personal . Insisto, una cagada, eso es lo q es.



También podría ser que, dado que las elecciones de octubre las tienen mas que perdidas,
querrán plantear el vuelco en un escenario histórico que ya la habrían diseñado...Digo.


----------



## pemebe (1 Ago 2022)

El articulo original.









The rouble is soaring and Putin is stronger than ever - our sanctions have backfired | Simon Jenkins


Energy prices are rocketing, inflation is soaring and millions are being starved of grain. Surely Johnson knew this would happen, says Guardian columnist Simon Jenkins




www.theguardian.com





*El rublo se dispara y Putin es más fuerte que nunca: nuestras sanciones se han vuelto en contra*
Simon Jenkins

Los precios de la energía se disparan, la inflación se dispara y millones de personas se quedan sin cereales. Seguramente Johnson sabía que esto iba a ocurrir.

*Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia son la política más mal concebida y contraproducente de la historia internacional reciente*. La ayuda militar a Ucrania está justificada, pero la guerra económica es ineficaz contra el régimen de Moscú, y devastadora para sus objetivos no previstos. Los precios mundiales de la energía se disparan, la inflación se dispara, las cadenas de suministro son caóticas y millones de personas se ven privadas de gas, cereales y fertilizantes. Sin embargo, la barbarie de Vladimir Putin no hace más que aumentar, al igual que su dominio sobre su propio pueblo.

*Criticar las sanciones occidentales es casi un anatema. Los analistas de defensa son mudos sobre el tema. Los grupos de expertos en estrategia guardan silencio.* Los supuestos líderes británicos, Liz Truss y Rishi Sunak, compiten en retórica beligerante, prometiendo sanciones cada vez más duras sin una palabra de propósito. Sin embargo, *si se insinúa el escepticismo sobre el tema, se le tachará de "pro-Putin" y anti-Ucrania. Las sanciones son el grito de guerra de la cruzada de Occidente.

La realidad de las sanciones a Rusia es que invitan a las represalias. Putin es libre de congelar a Europa este invierno.* Ha recortado el suministro de los principales oleoductos, como el Nord Stream 1, hasta en un 80%. Los precios mundiales del petróleo se han disparado y el flujo de trigo y otros alimentos de Europa del Este hacia África y Asia prácticamente se ha suspendido.

*La factura del gas en Gran Bretaña se triplica en un año. El principal beneficiario no es otro que Rusia,* cuyas exportaciones de energía a Asia se han disparado, llevando su balanza de pagos a un superávit sin precedentes. El rublo es una de las monedas más fuertes del mundo este año, habiéndose fortalecido desde enero en casi un 50%. Los activos de Moscú en el extranjero han sido congelados y sus oligarcas han trasladado sus yates, pero no hay señales de que a Putin le importe. No tiene un electorado que le preocupe.

La interdependencia de las economías del mundo, considerada durante mucho tiempo como un instrumento de paz, se ha convertido en un arma de guerra. Los políticos en la mesa de la OTAN han sido sabiamente cautelosos a la hora de aumentar la ayuda militar a Ucrania. Entienden la disuasión militar. Sin embargo, parecen totalmente ingenuos en materia de economía. *Aquí todos repiten como loros el Dr. Strangelove. Quieren bombardear la economía rusa "de vuelta a la edad de piedra".

Me intrigaría saber si alguna vez se presentó algún documento al gabinete de Boris Johnson en el que se pronosticara el resultado probable para Gran Bretaña de las sanciones rusas.* La suposición parece ser que si los embargos comerciales hacen daño están funcionando. Como no matan directamente a la gente, son de alguna manera una forma aceptable de agresión. Se basan en la suposición neoimperial de que los países occidentales tienen derecho a ordenar el mundo a su antojo. Se imponen, si no a través de las cañoneras, sí a través del músculo capitalista en una economía globalizada. *Dado que se imponen sobre todo a Estados pequeños y débiles, que pronto se encuentran fuera de los titulares, su propósito ha sido en gran medida de simbolismo "para sentirse bien".

Un raro estudioso de este tema es el historiador económico estadounidense Nicholas Mulder, que señala que más de 30 "guerras" de sanciones en los últimos 50 años han tenido un impacto mínimo, si no contraproducente.* Su objetivo es "intimidar a los pueblos para que frenen a sus príncipes". En todo caso, han tenido el efecto contrario. De Cuba a Corea, de Myanmar a Irán, de Venezuela a Rusia, los regímenes autocráticos se han afianzado, las élites se han reforzado y las libertades se han aplastado. Las sanciones parecen infundir estabilidad y autosuficiencia incluso a su víctima más débil. Casi todas las dictaduras más antiguas del mundo se han beneficiado de las sanciones occidentales.

*Moscú no es ni pequeño ni débil. *Otro observador, el experto en Rusia del Royal United Services Institute, Richard Connolly, ha trazado la respuesta de Putin a las sanciones que se le impusieron desde su toma de Crimea y Donbás en 2014. Su objetivo era cambiar el rumbo de Rusia en esas regiones y disuadir de nuevas agresiones. Su fracaso no puede ser más flagrante. Los apologistas lo achacan a que los embargos son demasiado débiles. Los actuales, quizás los más duros jamás impuestos a una gran potencia mundial, puede que no funcionen todavía, pero aparentemente funcionarán con el tiempo. Se dice que están matando de hambre a Rusia de microchips y repuestos para drones. Pronto tendrán a Putin rogando por la paz.

*Si Putin suplica, será en el campo de batalla. *En casa, Connolly ilustra cómo *Rusia se está "ajustando lentamente a sus nuevas circunstancias". Las sanciones han promovido el comercio con China, Irán e India*. Han beneficiado a "personas con información privilegiada conectadas con Putin y el entorno gobernante, obteniendo enormes beneficios de la sustitución de importaciones". Los locales de McDonald's en todo el país han sido sustituidos por una cadena de propiedad rusa llamada Vkusno & tochka ("Sabroso y ya está"). Por supuesto,* la economía es más débil, pero Putin es, en todo caso, más fuerte, mientras que las sanciones están cohesionando un nuevo ámbito económico en toda Asia, abarcando un papel cada vez más importante para China. ¿Era esto una previsión?

Mientras tanto, Occidente y sus pueblos se han sumido en la recesión. *El liderazgo se ha tambaleado y la inseguridad se ha extendido en Gran Bretaña, Francia, Italia y Estados Unidos. Alemania y Hungría, hambrientas de gas, están a punto de bailar al son de Putin. El coste de la vida aumenta en todas partes. Sin embargo, *nadie se atreve a cuestionar las sanciones. Es un sacrilegio admitir su fracaso o concebir su retirada.* Occidente se ha dejado seducir por la eterna ironía de la agresión. Al final, su víctima más conspicua es el agresor. Tal vez, después de todo, deberíamos limitarnos a la guerra.

Simon Jenkins es columnista de The Guardian


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hay otra opción: que los chinos sepan de antemano que va a ir, y le hayan tendido esta trampa para luego ellos hacer un movimiento ventajoso que justificarán como respuesta a la "agresión".
> La verdad es que tal y como se lo han puesto, ahora está obligada a ir o demostrará debilidad.



Los chinos tienen toda la información que necesitan, tendrán a su servicio a muchos taiwaneses, y muchos funcionarios de EEUU, además de tecnología de espionaje.


----------



## Julc (1 Ago 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Yo creo que tampoco irá. En unas horas lo sabremos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si no va, es una parguela, si va y Xi no hace nada, será él el parguela.


----------



## Salamandra (1 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Hay otra opción: que los chinos sepan de antemano que va a ir, y le hayan tendido esta trampa para luego ellos hacer un movimiento ventajoso que justificarán como respuesta a la "agresión".
> La verdad es que tal y como se lo han puesto, ahora está obligada a ir o demostrará debilidad.



Yo apuesto a que irá pero no por la debilidad que demostrará, sino precisamente por ella. Ahora los chinos deben pensar algo que no les de excusas a confiscaciones de divisas de ningún tipo que es a lo que juegan. Necesitan más provocaciones y retener el dinero en el país porque como le retiren la financiación al yonqui entonces si que tiene el problema en casa. Bueno, hablamos de que le retiren menos y más ordenadamente, ese es un camino sin retorno ya.

Sanciones los chinos se las van a tragar igualmente porque ya nos han comido y ahora solo nos queda lo más feo.


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> es un tema de capacidades, cuantos materiales necesitan los rusos para mantener el frente de Kherson, con esto tratas de reducir el flujo un tiempo antes de iniciar un ataque



Fuentes diversas, que se hacen eco de las diferencias entre la "Oficina Zelensky" y el alto mando de Zaluzhny, dicen que sí, que bayonetas-ovejas hay muchas. Pero que equipo pesado, ya va más escaso. En concreto, estiman (lado alto mando militar), que aguantar un bombardeo de artillería para un ataque, tienen reservas como para tres días. 
Una cosa es hacer propaganda, o algo de hostigamiento, y otra muy diferente meterte a tirar pepinazos como si no hubiese un mañana. Y para eso, al parecer las reservas ukras dan como para tres días.

En solo 3 días hay que hacer la contraofensiva y reconquistar todo lo que se pueda, y luego cavar hondo y meterse muy al fondo de agujero.

Así que las reservas rusas para aguantar la contraofensiva ukra deben ser de al menos esos tres días (los pepinos de corto alcance, los de largo alcance los pueden tener todos trans-Dnieper y ya les sirven), y una capacidad de reposición de algo más. 

Se pueden sacar cuentas:
Si cada tubo (obús, tanque...), tira 100 pepinos a día, cada pepino pesa 50 kg, y los rusos necesitan tener 800 tubos (por poner una cifra):
800 x 50 x 100 x 3 = 12.000 Tm solo en pepinos de artillería. (4.000 Tm por día)
Ponle munición de pequeño calibre, y manduca, otras 12.000 Tm
Para ir con un cierto margen de seguridad, se debe tener una capacidad logística de 10.000 Tm diarias.

(La carga de 1 vagón de mercancías es de unas 50 Tm, la carga de un paso de paco-dimitry ferry-pontonero es algo más. 10 trenes militares de mercancías al día, o 7 u 8 pases de ferry-pontón al día, dan para TODA la logística que se necesita en todo Jerson occidental en contraofensiva furibunda ukra)

Si los rusos pueden mover eso, machacan a los ukros y los hacen albondiguillas.
Si los rusos no pueden llegar a eso, tienen que apretar los dientes y aguantar al menos tres días tremebundos (si es que finalmente los ukros lanzan la contraofensiva, que ya tardan....). Ya luego, sea lo que sea, el frente queda de nuevo estabilizado, y quien aun tenga reservas (Rusia sí), gana la partida.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

China promete "enterrar a cualquier enemigo invasor"


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, para ver el nivel democrático de un país tenemos que fijarnos en como viven en él los más pobres y desfavorecidos. Así como el respeto que se profesa a las minorías.
> 
> Seguridad jurídica y estado de derecho perfectamente se encuentran en un estado fascista.



el fascismo es la negación de la seguridad jurídica... a no ser que llamemos fascismo a cualquier podemitada.


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Entonces, la contraofensiva será en Septiembre?
> Esa es la doctrina Ukra, aislar al enemigo mes y medio antes de lanzar la contraofensiva?
> En Septiembre será la güena?
> 
> No será mejor Octubre?



son 30-40 días de bombardeos de las infraestructuras militares

el momento ideal es el momento en que el terreno sea firme para los tanques


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

El primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán, declaró este lunes que Bruselas no es "jefe" en Budapest y que el país seguirá defendiendo su propio punto de vista.

"La Unión Europea no está en Bruselas", expresó Orbán. "La Unión Europea está en Viena, Budapest y Varsovia, Berlín y Madrid", agregó.

El político indicó que Hungría es una nación "soberana e independiente" que participa en "todas las decisiones" que se toman dentro del bloque comunitario, y si en algo no está de acuerdo "lo dicen". "Si no son buenas [decisiones] y podemos evitarlo, no se tomará la decisión conjunta", aseveró Orbán al resaltar que no pretende "jugar con los demás europeos, sino aportar sus propios puntos de vista a una decisión común europea".


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Se pueden sacar cuentas:
> Si cada tubo (obús, tanque...), tira 100 pepinos a día, cada pepino pesa 50 kg, y los rusos necesitan tener 800 tubos (por poner una cifra):
> 800 x 50 x 100 x 3 = 12.000 Tm solo en pepinos de artillería. (4.000 Tm por día)
> Ponle munición de pequeño calibre, y manduca, otras 12.000 Tm
> Para ir con un cierto margen de seguridad, se debe tener una capacidad logística de 10.000 Tm diarias.



solo comentarte que un cañon puede disparar entre 800 y 1200 obuses en toda su vida útil, luego habría que enviar el tanque a fabrica para su remplazo o reparación (no se que capacidad tienen, creo que es muy baja). Muchos de los equipos que se ven de los rusos son enormemente peligrosos para los operadores y proyectiles antiguos.


muchos cañones americanos son en realidad manufacturados en alemania (hoy en día no lo se, pero los Abrhams llevaban antes un Rheinmetal) la capacidad hoy en día es muy limitada de producir cañones


----------



## Remequilox (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> son 30-40 días de bombardeos de las infraestructuras militares
> 
> el momento ideal es el momento en que el terreno sea firme para los tanques



Como decía otro forero: Será en octubre!

*CLIMOGRAMA JERSÓN*




Es cuando baja la pluviometría promedio histórica. Salvo que septiembre sea especialmente lluvioso, en octubre es cuando menos lluvia acostumbra a haber.
_«Gran corrida de toros contraofensiva de Jerson si el tiempo y las autoridades competentes lo permiten» _


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El articulo original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De esta si salimos deberíamos exigir personas preparadas en los puestos de mando. Como mínimo a alguien que entienda que economía y energía son LO MISMO, que parece que algo así no entra en la cabeza de los putos abogados que suelen manejar los países. De modo que si reduces la entrada de energia te cargas la economía pero además no controladamente, puedes destruir sectores enteros con una pequeña perturbación en su input energético. Y sería para siempre en muchos casos, los clientes no se quedan esperando a que vuelvas a arrancar.


----------



## pemebe (1 Ago 2022)

Un buen resumen

*El punto sobre las operaciones en Ucrania (1/2)*
por Gianandrea Gaiani 

Las tropas rusas en el Donbass siguen progresando y avanzando en los sectores de Siversk y Bakhmut acompañadas de un intenso fuego de artillería. El Estado Mayor ucraniano admitió el 28 de julio la pérdida de la aldea de Vershina en la zona de Artemovsk (Bakhmut) amenazada desde el este y el sureste.

El avance ruso en la región de Donetsk (oblast) también llevó a la captura de la segunda central eléctrica de carbón de Ucrania, Vuhlehirska.

Se registraron intercambios recíprocos de acusaciones por el bombardeo del centro penitenciario de Yelenovka, en la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk, donde los cohetes HIMARS ucranianos supuestamente mataron al menos a 53 e hirieron a 75 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, principalmente soldados del regimiento Azov capturados en Mariupol.

Kiev acusa a los rusos de golpear voluntariamente el campo de detención para borrar las pruebas de la violencia ejercida sobre los prisioneros mientras Moscú (pero en el pasado, muchos soldados del Regimiento Azov detenidos habían dicho a sus familias que fueron tratados con dignidad), mientras que las autoridades de la República Popular de Donetsk han señalado que había 193 prisioneros y acusan a los ucranianos de golpear el centro de detención "deliberadamente", para "impedir que los miembros del batallón Azov declaren sobre los crímenes cometidos".

En cuanto a las operaciones, Moscú sigue alimentando el esfuerzo bélico rotando en Ucrania unidades regulares de toda Rusia, pero evitando la movilización general, limitándose a llamar periódicamente a unos cuantos miles de reservistas para reponer las filas.

La prensa local rusa informa de que en muchos oblasts, sobre todo al este de los Urales, se están creando batallones compuestos por voluntarios con experiencia militar previa y aceptan ser desplegados en combate.

Según la inteligencia británica, que curiosamente publica un informe de situación diario sobre el conflicto, los contratistas del Grupo Wagner que hasta ahora han sido desplegados en alícuotas en diferentes zonas del frente de Donbass también podrían estar operando agrupados en un sector específico.

Según Londres, esto confirmaría la escasez rusa de unidades de infantería, aunque evalúa que es "muy poco probable que las fuerzas de Wagner sean suficientes para marcar una diferencia importante en la guerra".

Valoraciones que deben tomarse con cautela, ya que el hecho mismo de que los servicios de inteligencia elaboren boletines de guerra diarios hace pensar que, además de proporcionar información confidencial del gobierno de Su Majestad, se utilizan para difundir noticias útiles para apoyar la causa ucraniana y la tesis de las graves dificultades que tendrían las tropas de Moscú. 

*Las filtraciones y la guerra de la información*

También contribuyen a la guerra de la información las numerosas pérdidas rusas. Para el Estado Mayor ucraniano, las bajas en combate rusas habrían superado las 40.500 con la destrucción de 1.749 tanques, 3.987 vehículos blindados y acorazados, 900 sistemas de artillería, 258 lanzacohetes múltiples y 117 sistemas de defensa antiaérea. 222 aviones, 190 helicópteros, 2.870 vehículos, 15 unidades navales y 731 drones.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso hace tiempo que dejó de informar sobre las pérdidas sufridas e infligidas al enemigo, pero el 25 de julio afirmó haber destruido 4.146 tanques y vehículos blindados ucranianos, junto con 4.453 vehículos, 357 sistemas antiaéreos, 763 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.185 obuses, cañones de mortero, 260 aviones, 144 helicópteros y 1.600 drones/UAS desde el inicio de las operaciones el 24 de febrero.

El Congreso en Washington ha sido informado de que más de 75.000 soldados rusos habrían muerto o resultado heridos desde que comenzó la operación especial el 24 de febrero.

Nos han informado de que más de 75.000 rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos, una cifra enorme, y más del 80% de sus fuerzas terrestres están empantanadas", explicó a la CNN la congresista Elissa Slotkin, miembro de la Comisión de Defensa de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, que visitó recientemente Ucrania.

Sin embargo, la fuente de estas cifras parece ser el propio gobierno ucraniano. "Creo que lo que hemos oído con mucha fuerza del presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelensky es que los ucranianos quieren dar un par de puñetazos a Rusia antes de que llegue el invierno, sobre todo golpeándolos en el sur", dijo Slotkin,

Al fin y al cabo, es difícil creer que 40.000 bajas rusas correspondan a "sólo" 35.000 heridos, ya que en los conflictos convencionales la media de heridos es de entre tres y cuatro por baja.

Queriendo a toda costa considerar fiable la cifra de 75.000 muertos y heridos rusos en más de cinco meses de operaciones, parecería más fiable una proporción de unos 15.000 muertos y 60.000 heridos.

Slotkin añadió que existe una voluntad bipartidista en el Congreso de autorizar el despliegue de misiles Atacms de largo alcance (desplegables por lanzadores de cohetes de campaña HIMARS) en Ucrania, que pueden golpear hasta 280 kilómetros de distancia.

Sin embargo, el asesor de seguridad nacional de EE.UU., Jake Sullivan, reiteró la semana pasada en el Foro de Seguridad de Aspen que EE.UU. no los suministraría porque podrían utilizarse para golpear en lo más profundo del territorio ruso.

Ciertamente, durante meses, las fuentes oficiales y los think tanks ucranianos, británicos y estadounidenses han estado afirmando que Rusia ha sufrido pérdidas muy importantes en hombres y vehículos, ha dejado un 30% o más de sus fuerzas de combate en el campo de batalla y ha agotado más del 60% de sus reservas de misiles.

Sin embargo, tal y como admiten fuentes militares ucranianas, cada noche se atacan objetivos (civiles según Kiev, militares según Moscú) en lo más profundo del territorio ucraniano.

En la noche del 28 al 29 de julio, se produjeron fuertes impactos sobre objetivos al norte de Kiev, Kropyvnytskyi (Ucrania central), Kharkiv (donde los rusos han retomado decisivamente la ofensiva), Mykolaiv, así como Toretsk y Bakhmut (Donetsk) y la región norteña de Chernihiv.

*Los objetivos de Moscú*

Desde el punto de vista estratégico, no se puede descartar que Rusia no tenga prisa por terminar el conflicto y alcanzar los objetivos militares anunciados el 24 de febrero, sino que pretenda mantener el esfuerzo bélico durante mucho tiempo todavía para aprovechar el progresivo debilitamiento de las naciones europeas, que con toda probabilidad será aún más tangible en otoño e invierno, cuando la escasez de energía y los altos precios de ésta, además de la inflación y el agotamiento de las armas transferibles a Ucrania, podrían poner en serias dificultades a muchos gobiernos, a la propia Unión Europea y a la ya precaria estabilidad del euro.

En su discurso en el Foro Económico de San Petersburgo, el 17 de junio, Vladimir Putin señaló que Europa había cedido su soberanía a Estados Unidos, y predijo una crisis económica, disturbios sociales y el colapso de varios gobiernos europeos.

Por tanto, es posible que Moscú considere que la prolongación del conflicto podría debilitar a Europa hasta el punto de poner en peligro las relaciones con los angloamericanos, verdaderos impulsores del enfrentamiento militar con Rusia, socavando la resistencia de la UE y la OTAN.

Una estrategia plausible que también podría contemplar las dificultades económicas de Estados Unidos y el efecto que podrían tener en las elecciones de mitad de mandato de noviembre, en las que una victoria del Partido Republicano debilitaría a la Administración de Biden, aunque no es seguro que reduzca la voluntad de Estados Unidos de apoyar a Ucrania.

Si el factor tiempo jugará realmente a favor de Moscú se verá en los próximos tres o cinco meses, pero es innegable que las dificultades internas de Ucrania están emergiendo con fuerza, puestas de manifiesto por las numerosas "purgas" llevadas a cabo por Zelensky en todos los sectores y por las críticas vertidas incluso en Estados Unidos por el excesivo "estrellato" del presidente ucraniano, fuera de lugar incluso para un antiguo actor teniendo en cuenta la guerra en curso, como en el caso de la sesión fotográfica "glamurosa" realizada por Vogue con su esposa en un plató de guerra.

*El frente de Kherson*

Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor presidencial ucraniano, subrayó que los rusos están llevando a cabo un "redespliegue masivo" de tropas en tres regiones del sur. En los últimos días se ha registrado una intensa actividad militar con la llegada de refuerzos rusos a las regiones meridionales de Melitopol, Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.

Los funcionarios ucranianos estiman que se trata de unidades destinadas a reforzar las defensas con vistas a la tan anunciada gran contraofensiva ucraniana hacia Kherson.

Varias publicaciones, vídeos e imágenes en las redes sociales ucranianas muestran el movimiento de equipos militares pesados en trenes y carreteras a través de la península de Crimea y hacia la región de Kherson. Otros vídeos muestran convoyes que se dirigen a Crimea a través del puente de Kerch desde Krasnodar, en Rusia. Los portavoces del Estado Mayor ucraniano y del Mando de Operaciones del Sur de Ucrania declinaron hacer comentarios, pero la oficina del presidente ucraniano en Crimea dijo que "el movimiento de equipos militares, municiones y personal del ejército ruso continúa en todo el territorio de la Crimea ocupada".

La propaganda ucraniana, después de todo, depende en gran medida de los lanzadores de cohetes de campaña occidentales M142 HIMARS y M270 MLRS para mantener alta la moral de las tropas, así como para infligir bajas al enemigo. Kiev ha informado en los últimos días de que ha destruido 50 depósitos de munición y centros de mando y control rusos con cohetes de estos sistemas de armas.

Parece seguro que al menos 15 cohetes HIMARS dejaron gravemente dañado el 27 de julio el puente Antonivskyi, de un kilómetro de longitud, sobre el río Dniéper, en el sector sur de Kherson, e inutilizado para las columnas de refuerzo rusas: según Kiev, también fueron alcanzados el puente Daryivka y la carretera sobre la presa Kakhovska.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa británico, estos daños en las infraestructuras hacen "vulnerable" al 49º Ejército ruso estacionado en la orilla occidental del río Dniéper, exponiendo la ciudad de Kherson al contraataque ucraniano.

En realidad, los puentes sobre el Dniepr son sustituibles por estructuras de barco que el Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército ruso puede desplegar rápidamente, aunque el río es muy ancho en ese tramo. Incluso si son golpeados, los puentes modulares son rápidamente reconstruibles.

En los territorios controlados por Rusia de las regiones ucranianas de Kherson y Zaporozhia, también está en juego una importante batalla política y simbólica.

Se han entregado miles de pasaportes rusos a los habitantes que los solicitaron, y la agencia de noticias rusa RIA Novosti informó de que se han abierto departamentos temporales del Ministerio del Interior en Moscú.

"En el territorio de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhia se han creado departamentos provisionales del Ministerio del Interior y los empleados correspondientes han sido enviados a las zonas para prestar asistencia práctica a las fuerzas del orden de las autoridades locales".

Inmediatamente después del éxito militar en la toma de control de estos territorios entre Crimea y el Dniéper, los departamentos de policía rusos empezaron a garantizar el orden público, la seguridad vial y a llevar a cabo las actividades normales de seguridad, ayudando también a la formación de los departamentos de policía locales. Los nuevos departamentos de interior rusos también se encargan de expedir pasaportes rusos y de "contrarrestar las manifestaciones de extremismo".

Elementos que podrían indicar la inminente puesta en marcha de un referéndum para la anexión de estas regiones a Rusia, prevista para septiembre, según confirmaron ayer fuentes ucranianas, el gobernador de Jerson, Kirill Stremousov, que calificó de "mentiras" las informaciones sobre la ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson "difundidas por occidentales" y anunció que la región "en un futuro próximo dejará atrás el neonazismo". Nos estamos preparando para un referéndum, que celebraremos. Espero que pronto nos convirtamos en una entidad territorial de pleno derecho de la Federación Rusa".

Ya en los últimos días, las autoridades habían anunciado la creación de un comité para preparar la votación.

Por tanto, es inevitable que las iniciativas destinadas a arrebatar territorios a la soberanía de Kiev mediante el método del referéndum, ya aplicado por Moscú en Crimea en 2014, obliguen ahora a Ucrania a concentrar cualquier esfuerzo militar en esta zona destinado a recuperar el terreno perdido. Una elección que obligará a Kiev a movilizar tropas, medios y armas occidentales en el frente sur, arriesgándose así a favorecer la ofensiva rusa en Donbass, en el frente oriental.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ago 2022)

este es un hilo indispensable como el de siria y medio oriente
pero se podria abrir otro hilo sobre 'otros conflictos' o 'posibles conflictos', porque ultimamente se calientan todos, serbia, armenia, taiwan
ahi lo dejo, saludos


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>

Se supone que son los restos de una columna ucraniana pillada en retirada cerca de Arkemisk. Es brutal.


----------



## pemebe (1 Ago 2022)

*El punto sobre las operaciones en Ucrania (2/2)

El peso de las armas occidentales*

El uso de la artillería occidental, incluidos los lanzacohetes de campo múltiple HIMARS y MLRS, no tiene por qué cambiar la faz de la guerra, pero sin duda supone un problema para los rusos, hasta el punto de que el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, anunció que Moscú tendrá que revisar sus objetivos geográficos en la operación especial en curso en Ucrania.

De hecho, los rusos argumentan que ahora es necesario apuntar a la conquista de más territorio ucraniano que el planeado originalmente (Donbass, Kiev y los territorios del sur entre Crimea y el Dniéper) para crear una franja de seguridad que tenga suficiente profundidad estratégica para separar su retaguardia de las posiciones ucranianas equipadas con lanzacohetes de campo múltiple.

El mencionado asesor presidencial ucraniano Arestovych declaró el 27 de julio que la estrategia de Ucrania consiste en aislar a las fuerzas rusas: existe un "plan decidido" de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas para "aislar las operaciones militares rusas". "Por mucho que el enemigo supere las fuerzas y los recursos en la orilla occidental del Dnepr, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas les dejarán primero sin municiones, combustible, comunicaciones y depósitos de mando, y luego limpiarán los restos de sus fuerzas", dijo, añadiendo que las fuerzas rusas tienen tres opciones: "retirarse (si es posible), rendirse o ser destruidas".

Valoraciones quizá demasiado optimistas, dada la situación en el campo de batalla, donde a estas alturas incluso los informes de los principales medios de comunicación estadounidenses señalan las dificultades de las fuerzas ucranianas, incluso con respecto a los suministros masivos de armas occidentales.

No se trata sólo de las enormes cantidades de armas que acaban en el mercado negro y en manos de los traficantes, un tema que Análisis de Defensa denunció por primera vez el 11 de marzo, y que en los últimos tiempos ha visto cómo las exigencias de mayores controles presentadas por las autoridades de Washington y Europa han obligado a Kiev a crear un comité de control y a movilizar a los servicios de seguridad (SBU) para combatir, al menos sobre el papel, a los traficantes (en las fotos de arriba y abajo un pequeño cargamento de armas y munición incautado por el SBU en Dnepropetrovsk).

Pero el problema militar que está surgiendo como consecuencia de la entrada de armas y vehículos occidentales son las dificultades logísticas y de formación a las que se enfrentan las fuerzas ucranianas, que ahora están compuestas en su mayoría por reclutas con sólo unos meses o incluso semanas de formación a sus espaldas y que se ven obligadas a manejar armas y vehículos de los modelos y tipos más dispares, a menudo muy antiguos, con la dificultad de gestionar su mantenimiento y la disponibilidad de piezas de repuesto que a menudo requieren la canibalización de los vehículos o su envío a la retaguardia para reparaciones más complejas.

Un tema tratado el 19 de julio por el Wall Street Journal, pero que Analyses Defence ya había destacado en abril, cuando los suministros occidentales empezaron a referirse también a las armas pesadas y la artillería.

Incluso la perspectiva de entrenar a unos 30 pilotos de caza ucranianos en Estados Unidos por el momento en el uso de aviones del tipo F-15 y F-16 parece perseguir el objetivo de reconfigurar la Fuerza Aérea de Kiev como una fuerza aérea "estándar de la OTAN", equipada en el futuro con aviones del tipo estadounidense y no ruso/soviético, pero es poco probable que tenga un impacto directo en el conflicto actual. A menos que la guerra dure años.

Al fin y al cabo, si una parte de la ayuda militar inmediata que llega a Ucrania desde Occidente está destinada a ayudar a las fuerzas de Kiev a contrarrestar la ofensiva de Moscú, otra parte está destinada a estructurar las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los próximos años con equipos y entrenamiento "estándar de la OTAN", mucho antes de que Ucrania acabe por incorporarse a la Alianza Atlántica.

Es el caso de los mencionados aviones de combate estadounidenses y quizá también de los JAS-39 Gripens suecos que, según los rumores, podrían llegar en el futuro desde Suecia o la República Checa, que pretende sustituir los 14 Gripens alquilados por 24 F-35A en los próximos años (en la imagen superior, un avance pictórico de un Gripen ucraniano), pero también de los 100 vehículos autopropulsados de artillería de 155 mm Pzh-2000 que Alemania ha anunciado que producirá y venderá a Kiev por valor de 1, 7.000 millones de euros con un plazo de entrega no especificado, pero que tardará unos años.

*Nuevos suministros militares para Ucrania*

El gobierno alemán también ha confirmado la entrega de sistemas de defensa antiaérea MBDA IRIS-T para finales de año, mientras que en las últimas horas se han entregado tres lanzadores de cohetes de campo múltiple MARS-II (equipados con cohetes con un alcance útil de hasta 84 kilómetros - foto de abajo) y tres obuses autopropulsados Pzh 2000 (que se suman a las 12 unidades ya transferidas a Ucrania, 7 al Ejército alemán y 5 al holandés) a los 3 primeros de los 15 vehículos autopropulsados antiaéreos Gepard y a los 16 portapuentes Biber (los 6 primeros se entregarán en otoño, el resto en 2023), basados en el casco del tanque Leopard 1 y de los que se suministran 40 al Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército alemán.

Lituania también se comprometió a proporcionar un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar consistente en municiones y 10 vehículos de transporte de tropas sobre orugas M113.

Por otro lado, desde Italia llega el cuarto decreto interministerial sobre el envío de armas a Ucrania, del que el ministro de Defensa, Lorenzo Guerini, informó a Copasir el pasado miércoles, publicado en el Boletín Oficial, que "autoriza la transferencia de medios, materiales y equipos militares a las autoridades gubernamentales ucranianas". La lista es, como siempre, de alto secreto porque está contenida en el "documento clasificado elaborado por el Estado Mayor de la Defensa", mientras que "los medios, materiales y equipos se transfieren gratuitamente a la parte receptora".

Por último, Macedonia del Norte envió a Ucrania varios de los 31 tanques T-72A de su ejército, con el objetivo de obtener a cambio equipamiento "estándar de la OTAN".

Macedonia del Norte ya tenía la intención de desprenderse de los viejos tanques de fabricación soviética, pero la OTAN y Estados Unidos indujeron a Skopje a entregarlos a Ucrania sin especificar cuántos se enviarán a Kiev. Imágenes de la agencia de noticias Makfax mostraron varios tanques en camiones (en la foto de arriba) atravesando el pueblo de Kriva Palanka, en el norte de Macedonia, en dirección a la frontera búlgara. Tras ingresar en la OTAN en marzo de 2020, Macedonia del Norte cuenta con unos 30 tanques T-72 de fabricación soviética.

*El acuerdo sobre los cereales*

El acuerdo alcanzado en Estambul para abrir los corredores marítimos necesarios para exportar grano desde los puertos ucranianos (en los mapas los corredores desminados en Kiev) y levantar las sanciones a las exportaciones de grano ruso está permitiendo que los primeros 17 barcos carguen en los puertos de Odessa y Chornomorsk.

El objetivo de Kiev es volver a exportar 5 millones de toneladas al mes a Egipto, que compra 3,62 millones de toneladas al año, Indonesia (3,22 millones de toneladas al año), Bangladesh (2,3 millones de toneladas), Turquía (1,19), Yemen (1,06), Filipinas (1,02) Marruecos (0,88), Túnez (0,76), Libia (0,76) y Etiopía (0,68).

La cuestión de la seguridad de la navegación en las aguas de la costa controlada por Ucrania sigue abierta. Un barco hidrográfico ucraniano chocó con una mina en el estuario del Danubio, en una zona cercana a la costa del Mar Negro donde -advirtió ayer el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, citado por la agencia de noticias Interfax- persiste una alta amenaza de minas ucranianas.

"El 28 de julio de 2022, mientras medía la profundidad en el estuario del Danubio, el pequeño barco geográfico Shliakhovych del Servicio Hidrográfico Estatal de Ucrania activó una mina ucraniana flotante", dijo el jefe del Centro de Control de la Defensa Nacional de Rusia, el coronel general Mijaíl Mizintsev. Setenta barcos extranjeros de 16 países siguen varados en seis puertos: Kherson, Mykolaiv, Chornomorsk, Ochakiv, Odessa y Pivdennyi".


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Ago 2022)

Remequilox dijo:


> Como decía otro forero: Será en octubre!
> 
> *CLIMOGRAMA JERSÓN*
> 
> ...



un asalto acorazado debe ser en el momento en que el firme esta helado, el ataque ruso fracaso porque llego tarde

un asalto acorazado en 2022, si los polacos mandan 300 carros seria el momento


----------



## delhierro (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> No se trata de destruir el puente o la presa, se trata dificultar el transito, porque al final es una infraestructura de doble uso.
> 
> Del Himars hay muchas variantes, hay algunas especificas pero son caras y escasas. Mi opinion es que iran realizando ataques de forma constante y sistematica durante un mes o un mes y medio que es lo que necesitan para ablandar los rusos



Y los rusos pondran placas de cemento, que creo qeu son con las que hacen pistas improvisadas de aviación, de las que deben tener 2 millones almacenadas. No se, creo que salen más baratas que los misiles, de los que ademas menos de 5% acierta al puente.


----------



## Guanotopía (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## dedalo00 (1 Ago 2022)

Los militares rusos incautaron a las fuerzas ucranianas un vehículo de transporte blindado AT-105 Saxon de origen británico


----------



## Adriano II (1 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De esta si salimos deberíamos exigir personas preparadas en los puestos de mando. Como mínimo a alguien que entienda que economía y energía son LO MISMO, que parece que algo así no entra en la cabeza de los putos abogados que suelen manejar los países. De modo que si reduces la entrada de energia te cargas la economía pero además no controladamente, puedes destruir sectores enteros con una pequeña perturbación en su input energético. Y sería para siempre en muchos casos, los clientes no se quedan esperando a que vuelvas a arrancar.


----------



## Roedr (1 Ago 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Madre mía, y que esto lo termine por concluir alguien que no sabe de profecías.
> 
> Sí, hay pacto entre los "extraterrestres" EEUU y el Vaticano. Recuerdas la petición de la consagración de Rusia por parte de Bergoglio a la Virgen que tuvo lugar en el Vaticano? No hay ninguna divinidad femenina en la Biblia, ni está ni se la espera. Los muertos no pueden actuar en favor ni en contra del hombre. Y las estatuas ni escuchan ni entienden nada. Entonces a quién le pidió Bergoglio ayuda para doblegar a Rusia? A quién? Sin embargo hay una amonestación directa de Dios a los seguidores de la "reina del cielo", por idolatría.
> 
> ...



Tus profecías es lo único que faltaba en el hilo haha


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

Embajador chino a la ONU: Pekín hará todo lo que esté en su poder para proteger su soberanía en caso de que Pelosi visite Taiwán


----------



## Roedr (1 Ago 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Los militares rusos incautaron a las fuerzas ucranianas un vehículo de transporte blindado AT-105 Saxon de origen británico
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143183
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143184



que vehículo más feo, además seguro que no vale pa na'


----------



## Peineto (1 Ago 2022)

Ya lo avisó Putin, y se ve que ni saben escuchar, ni saben leer.

Estas fueron sus palabras de su intervención, si la memoriua no me falla, ante La Duma.

_“Hoy escuchamos que quieren derrotarnos en el campo de batalla, bueno, qué puedo decir, que lo intenten. Hemos escuchado muchas veces que Occidente quiere luchar contra nosotros hasta el último ucraniano; esta es una tragedia para el pueblo ucraniano. Pero parece que todo está llegando a esto. Pero todos deberían saber que, en general, todavía no hemos comenzado nada”.

“Deberían haber entendido que ya han perdido desde el comienzo mismo de nuestra operación militar especial, porque su comienzo significa el comienzo de una ruptura radical del Orden Mundial a la manera estadounidense. Este es el comienzo de la transición del egocentrismo estadounidense liberal-globalista a un mundo verdaderamente multipolar, un mundo basado no en reglas egoístas inventadas por alguien para sí mismo, detrás de las cuales no hay nada más que el deseo de hegemonía, no en hipócritas dobles raseros, sino en el derecho internacional, en la verdadera soberanía de los pueblos y civilizaciones, en su voluntad de vivir su destino histórico, sus valores y tradiciones y construir la cooperación sobre la base de la democracia, la justicia y la igualdad. Y debemos entender que este proceso ya no se puede detener”. " 

Más claro es imposible, y no es un farol._


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1143188
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143189
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143190



Explícale eso a un abogadillo tipo Scholz, que es incomprensible que no haya sido asesinado por orden de algún rico alemán que se juega todo este invierno. Quizá en 20 años podría empezar a comprenderlo.


----------



## Elimina (1 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



¿Pero este pánfilo qué dice de defender el sur al que estaban atacando? Imposible llegar a la mitad del video.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ago 2022)

A ver los chinos si le echan cojones, pero creo que la Pelosi no va a Taiwán


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



hay una serie enorme de fotografías de las emigraciones de los años 30 en usa. hay que tener en cuenta que muchas de ellas estaban tuneadas, más o menos como el famoso miliciano de capa años más tarde. el periodismo es lo que tiene.
aquí la historia de la celebérrima Migrant Mother de Dorothea Lange 








A Look at 'Migrant Mother', An Iconic Photo of the Great Depression


I'm Martin from the All About Street Photography channel and today I want to analyze an iconic image by photographer Dorothea Lange of a woman named




petapixel.com


----------



## frangelico (1 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Embajador chino a la ONU: Pekín hará todo lo que esté en su poder para proteger su soberanía en caso de que Pelosi visite Taiwán



Aquí todo es muy raro. La vieja en tiempo de descuento es enviada a un país al que el suyo de origen no reconoce. Es como si la ministra tucana se fuera en un Falcon del EdA a Pristina a visitar a algún narcomusulmoro de esos que hay por ahí.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ago 2022)

*Off-topic de distensión y rusadas*


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Ago 2022)

*Trump calificó el error fatal de Zelensky en las relaciones con Putin*
1 ago , 23:00 | Alexey Jitrov Política




189
Expresidente estadounidense Trump: Kyiv debería haber estado de acuerdo con Putin y negarse a unirse a la OTAN






Foto: Instagram* / zelenskiy_official

El ex líder estadounidense cree que el presidente ucraniano perdió la oportunidad de salvar el país.
El líder ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky tuvo que negociar con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin y abandonar la idea de unirse a la OTAN. Así lo afirmó el expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump en The Clay Travis & Buck Sexton Show .

_“Por lo menos, deberían haber hecho un trato. Podrían dar Crimea . Podrían hacer algo con la OTAN, decir, está bien, no nos vamos a unir a la OTAN, y entonces tendrían un país. Porque creo que Putin quería llegar a un acuerdo. Y ahora, creo que no quiere, ahora la situación se ha vuelto mucho más complicada”,_ dijo Trump.

El otro día, el director de la serie Twin Peaks, David Lynch, en una conversación con los bromistas rusos Vovan y Lexus, dijo que Zelensky necesitaba tomarse “un par de cervezas” con Putin.

Anteriormente, 5-tv.ru informó que los lectores de la edición alemana de Die Welt estaban indignados por la próxima demanda de Vladimir Zelensky de Alemania de poner defensa aérea en Kiev y lo instaron a concluir un acuerdo de paz con Rusia lo antes posible.









Трамп назвал роковую ошибку Зеленского в отношениях с Путиным


Бывший американский лидер считает, что украинский президент упустил шанс сохранить страну.




www.5-tv.ru


----------



## Pato Sentado (1 Ago 2022)

Un general americano retirado de los Marines que está siendo muy crítico con todo esto (Black creo) dijo analizando el desastroso paso del Río ese que la última vez que los USA hicieron algo similar (cruce de Río con pontones "en fuerza" o bajo fuego enemigo) fue en Corea y con similar resultado al famoso cruce ruso.


----------



## piru (1 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> son 30-40 días de bombardeos de las infraestructuras militares
> 
> el momento ideal es el momento en que el terreno sea firme para los tanques



El 10 de Septiembre?
Pero será la güena o el enésimo gatillazo?


----------



## Roedr (1 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> A ver los chinos si le echan cojones, pero creo que la Pelosi no va a Taiwán



¿Y para qué quieres que le echen cojones?. Que los gringos sean unos imperialistas cabronazos no significa que sean peores en nada a los chinos.


----------



## rejon (1 Ago 2022)

Curioso que los países satélites de Rusia estén ahora eliminando su influencia, es lo que pasa cuando Rusia te ha sometido décadas.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Nadie va a atacar el avión de Pelosi, seamos serios. No interesa ni a unos ni a otros. China no va a hacer una barbaridad semejante. Y EEUU no se puede meter ahora en el comienzo de la recesión y estando ya metido en parte contra Rusia. No puede abrir más frentes. De todos para mi forma de verlo, EEUU está haciendo el ridículo con este tema. ¿Quiere ir Pelosi? Que vaya y que se atenga a futuras consecuencias. Pero no ponerlo dentro de su gira oficial mientras deja caer veladamente sin reconocerlo que si irá para fomentar la polémica....es ridículo. Al final lo más probable es que no vaya, pero ya ha tenido unas semanitas de notoriedad en los medios (La CNN sigue afirmando que irá tomando como fuente a un alto funcionario Taiwanes y a uno Estadounidense)
> 
> En el improbable caso de que fuese, eso obligaría a China a dar un golpe sobre la mesa. Y también podría ayudar a que se pusieran del lado de su teórico socio Ruso y digo teórico porque a la hora de la verdad no están haciendo nada por ellos, más allá de no condenarlos públicamente. Y meterte contra Rusia y China a la vez no interesa a nadie.



Posiblemente la bolita esté en otro sitio. ¿Serbia?¿Mali?¿Sudamérica?¿Las Salomón?


----------



## pepetemete (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic de distensión y rusadas*



WOW!! el puto enano


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> El 10 de Septiembre?
> Pero será la güena o el enésimo gatillazo?



hasta ahora solo hemos visto una panda de maricones rusos paseando a Miss Daisy, no me hables de tiempo


el sur lo tienen perdido no pueden tener un frente de 1000 km con tan pocos efectivos


----------



## lapetus (2 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Posiblemente la bolita esté en otro sitio. ¿Serbia?¿Mali?¿Sudamérica?¿Las Salomón?



¿Siria?


----------



## tomasjos (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando suspendes pagos un par de veces en pocos años y todos tus ingresos se van directamente hacia los banqueros holandeses sin pasar por la casilla de salida es que ya no pintas nada. Podrá quedar una sombra de lo que fuiste que languidece poco a poco, pero nada más.



Kelden, que eso pasó y dejó de pasar y el imperio siguió siendo una potencia solvente económicamente manejando una cantidad de territorios brutal en el siglo XVIII. Una potencia que dominaba en el Mediterráneo y que fue recuperando posiciones en el Atlántico hasta derrota a los ingleses e 1783. Son los hechos que antes le he comentado. A ver, es la historia, no un punto de vista.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Rusia evacuó a su territorio a poco menos de 24.500 personas, incluidos 3.500 niños, de varias regiones de Ucrania y las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk en la jornada pasada, informó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa ruso, Mijaíl Mízintsev.

"En las últimas 24 horas, sin la participación de las autoridades ucranianas, 24.468 personas, entre ellas 3.512 niños, fueron evacuadas al territorio de la Federación de Rusia desde las zonas peligrosas de Ucrania y las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk", dijo Mízintsev en una rueda de prensa.
Precisó que en total, desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, fueron evacuadas a Rusia 3.027.446 personas, incluidos 478.360 niños.
Además, desde el principio de marzo, Rusia entregó a Ucrania casi 50.000 toneladas de la ayuda humanitaria, señaló Mízintsev.
Rusia lanzó el pasado 24 de febrero una operación militar especial en Ucrania respondiendo a las solicitudes de ayuda por parte de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, previamente reconocidas por Moscú como Estados soberanos, para hacer frente al *genocidio por parte de Kiev.*
Uno de los objetivos fundamentales de esa ofensiva, según el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, es la desmilitarización y la desnazificación de Ucrania.
El 19 de julio, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó que Moscú revisó los objetivos de su operación especial militar en Ucrania que ahora se sitúan más allá del territorio de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.
Numerosos países condenaron la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania y apoyan a Kiev con los suministros de armas, donaciones, ayuda humanitaria y sanciones contra Moscú.


----------



## tomasjos (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Exasesor de Putin hospitalizado con un grave desorden neurológico. Seguro que es una casualidad



Chubais es el del economía de mercado en 500 dias. Era de los gordos de la época yeltsin. Lo que se dice un liberal anglófilo.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (2 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Posiblemente la bolita esté en otro sitio. ¿Serbia?¿Mali?¿Sudamérica?¿Las Salomón?



Yo me atrevería a decir el estrecho de Malaca, que es por donde pasa todo lo chino...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Siria?



Ahí la espero yo.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> hasta ahora solo hemos visto una panda de maricones rusos paseando a Miss Daisy, no me hables de tiempo
> 
> 
> el sur lo tienen perdido no pueden tener un frente de 1000 km con tan pocos efectivos



No se como no os dais cuenta de que en el improvable caso de una derroda medianamente importante en algun punto de los rusos ( cosa que no ha pasado en ningun momento ) al dia siguiente Putin se veria obligado a entrar en modo guerra y dejarse de tontadas. 

Lo unico que impide la destrucción total de lo que queda de ucrania , es la decisión politica de Putin de no romper lo que el cree que son lineas de no retorno. 

Se pueden tener simpatias, pero eso no debe hacer creer en fantasias.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Moderado (2 Ago 2022)

Ante el fracaso de la guerra proxy contra Rusia, EEUU intenta escalar la situación en Serbia y Taiwan.

La OTAN tiene miles de tropas en Kosovo, podría debilitar severamente a Serbia ¿pero China?¿están zumbados? Si fuerzan a China a ir a por Taiwan no habrá ninguna forma de parales ¿y luego qué? ¿sanciones a China? Si van a por China el guano que estamos viviendo ahora será un paseo por el parque comparado con la catástrofe que provocará privarnos del mercado chino.

Estos tíos están fatal.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ago 2022)

Operación especial en Ucrania: la situación el 01 de agosto 

















Como ayuda Rusia al ejercito serbio


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ante el fracaso de la guerra proxy contra Rusia, EEUU intenta escalar la situación en Serbia y Taiwan.
> 
> La OTAN tiene miles de tropas en Kosovo, podría debilitar severamente a Serbia ¿pero China?¿están zumbados? Si fuerzan a China a ir a por Taiwan no habrá ninguna forma de parales ¿y luego qué? ¿sanciones a China? Si van a por China el guano que estamos viviendo ahora será un paseo por el parque comparado con la catástrofe que provocará privarnos del mercado chino.
> 
> Estos tíos están fatal.



Si intentan aislar a China con sanciones, muchos paises no los seguiran...
Europa seguramente si.
Embajador chino a la ONU: Pekín hará todo lo que esté en su poder para proteger su soberanía en caso de que Pelosi visite Taiwán


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1143188
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143189
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143190



¿Y eso del crecimiento económico en una economía de baja intensidad energética, alguien hay que lo siga defendiendo?


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Y eso del crecimiento económico en una economía de baja intensidad energética, alguien hay que lo siga defendiendo?



Seguro que sí. Es su totem.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (2 Ago 2022)

HIMARS es un arma sobrevalorada, pero cuando se trata de artillería de cohetes, nadie puede vencer a China. HIMARS tiene un alcance de 80 km. El PHL-16 de China tiene un alcance de 500 km. No se trata solo del alcance, sino también de la precisión. Guiado por satélite, el PHL-16 tiene un error probable circular de 3 metros.


----------



## willbeend (2 Ago 2022)

Si es que EEUU es una isla, cabe esperar sus buenos misiles, armada, pero en cuestion de armamento de tierra como la artilleria, es una kimera competir con Rusia o China.
Y ahora, que Rusia y parece que China pueden lanzarles misiles de crucero a miles de km sin que ellos puedan detenerlos, pues como que la armada... la armada ya no les sirve para imponer ningun tipo de hegemonia.

Tienen algo mas de 10 portaaviones, que se pueden hundir con menos de 200 "cohetes"....


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Paso al hilo principal respuesta a pifiado


He conocido miembros del MPAIC y que quieres que te diga, me caían mal, Cubillo nunca fue santo de mi devoción, también conocí a saharauis, comí con ellos y luego me invitaros a te en su casa, ceremonia de te, el primer vaso no se bebe sirve para calentar el vaso, luego hay tres vasos posteriores, amenizado con una buena charla y música saharaui en cassete, fue un día importante y que recordare.

Sobre Tenerife, tuve una fiesta con "magos", comimos gofio y bailamos, otro día para recordar, me integre bastante bien a pesar de ser un puto godo.

Sobre el accidente de los dos Boing, recordar que usaban uranio empobrecido en la punta del avión para compensar pesos, se especulo que no era tan empobrecido e iba con destino final a Israel, la radiación afecto a los tripulantes.









Supuesto hallazgo de uranio entre los restos de los "jumbos" accidentados en Los Rodeos


Ha sido desmentida por la policía y por el Juzgado Militar del Aire de Tenerife una información aparecida en el diario de la mañana <i>El Día,</i> con




elpais.com












Los aviones "Jumbo" usan normalmente uranio empobrecido


Los aviones Jumbo Boeing 747 llevan normalmente uranio empobrecido como contrapeso de las superficies de mando, según una nota oficial del Ministerio




elpais.com


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Paso al hilo principal respuesta a pifiado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por hacerme memoria pues acababa de nacer mi hija.


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> El articulo original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso ver que la basura periodística de ese libelo que es "The Guardian" relacione el "electorado" con los oligarcas rusos que lo único que han hecho a su propio país es traicionarlo e ir a la City a vivir desde los años 90...

...
_¡Oh. pobres oligarcas lo mal que lo están pasando y el electorado no echa a la calle al malo de Putin -por que es malo-... essssssss inconcedible! (para un inglés hijodeputa)_
...​Esta bien que se diga que se están tirando un pie con las sanciones, pero son lo suficientemente arrogantes e _hijosdelagranputa_ como para intentar lavar el cerebro igualmente intentando decir que están por encima DE TODO, por que son ingleses... y _la verdad_ se la follan como quieren.


----------



## BananeroGrone (2 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si es que EEUU es una isla, cabe esperar sus buenos misiles, armada, pero en cuestion de armamento de tierra como la artilleria, es una kimera competir con Rusia o China.
> Y ahora, que Rusia y parece que China pueden lanzarles misiles de crucero a miles de km sin que ellos puedan detenerlos, pues como que la armada... la armada ya no les sirve para imponer ningun tipo de hegemonia.
> 
> Tienen algo mas de 10 portaaviones, que se pueden hundir con menos de 200 "cohetes"....


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> uh oh, primero la otan con su bandera lgtbx y ahora esto... que podria salir mal?




Jojojo... qué cara de cabrona tiene la morita, como queriendo decir: la que os espera maricones cuando gobernemos. 
.....


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Así están las 'cosas'...

*"El británico Johnson podría identificarse como mujer para la carrera por la Secretaría 
de la OTAN - diplomática. Según Maria Zakharova, el número de géneros reconocidos 
en los estados miembros de la OTAN hace que Johnson pueda elegir el que más le convenga".
El británico Johnson podría identificarse como mujer para la carrera por la Secretaría General de la OTAN*


----------



## Satori (2 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ante el fracaso de la guerra proxy contra Rusia, EEUU intenta escalar la situación en Serbia y Taiwan.
> 
> La OTAN tiene miles de tropas en Kosovo, podría debilitar severamente a Serbia ¿pero China?¿están zumbados? Si fuerzan a China a ir a por Taiwan no habrá ninguna forma de parales ¿y luego qué? ¿sanciones a China? Si van a por China el guano que estamos viviendo ahora será un paseo por el parque comparado con la catástrofe que provocará privarnos del mercado chino.
> 
> Estos tíos están fatal.



Pues llegan noticias de que EEUU está recuperando capacidad industrial, me imagino que en previsión de un conflicto con China, pero después de 40 años no se yo hasta que punto van a poder hacerlo.
No hace mucho se hizo un estudio en EEUU para determinar la procedencia original de muchos productos y componentes en el mercado, tanto de uso generalizado como partes críticas. Antes de iniciar el estudio ya se asumía que el % de origen chino era muy alto, pero cuando lo terminaron, resultó ser muchísimo más alto que lo esperado.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así están las 'cosas'...
> 
> *"El británico Johnson podría identificarse como mujer para la carrera por la Secretaría
> de la OTAN - diplomática. Según Maria Zakharova, el número de géneros reconocidos
> ...


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*Los ataques con armas de alta precisión destruyeron los objetos de la concentración de fuerzas y medios del enemigo en Nikolaev y Kharkov.*

Hoy, 06: 48




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





En la mayoría de las regiones de Ucrania, las sirenas antiaéreas se encendieron esa noche y temprano en la mañana. Por lo tanto, los residentes de Mykolaiv, Zaporozhye, Odessa, Poltava, Sumy, Kharkiv y otras regiones escuchan la advertencia de alarma de posibles ataques.
*
Mientras tanto, se confirman los datos sobre la derrota de las instalaciones militares regulares, incluidos los objetos de concentración de fuerzas y medios enemigos en las regiones de Kharkov y Nikolae*v. Golpes de alta precisión armas en el período de tiempo de 4:30 a 6:00 (hora de Moscú), varios objetos utilizados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en los centros administrativos de estas regiones: Jarkov y Nikolaev.

Se sabe que antes de los ataques con armas de alta precisión en las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas en el área de Nikolaev, se utilizaron cañones y cohetes de artillería. En una de las direcciones, donde desde hace varios meses han estado "comenzando", pero de ninguna manera comenzando, la "contraofensiva" de las tropas ucranianas, resolvió el Uragan MLRS, lo que provocó otra pérdida impresionante en las posiciones enemigas. Además de la mano de obra, fueron destruidas varias unidades de equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionales. Se produjo un incendio en las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos, lo que provocó una detonación. Aparentemente, el stock de municiones fue completamente destruido.

*En este contexto, hay informes de batallas en curso en el área de Artyomovsk (Bakhmut) y Soledar, donde el grupo de tropas ucranianas, después de haber sufrido pérdidas significativas, está tratando de reponer a los batallones maltratados literalmente en la línea del frente.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Agosto caliente: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando una ofensiva en el sur de Ucrania*

Julio 30 2022





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





*¿Por qué el sur de Ucrania?*

La *hipotética ofensiva de los nacionalistas ucranianos* en el sur del país es necesaria para el régimen de Kyiv por varias razones. El primero es el más fácil de golpear aquí. Al menos, en opinión del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El frente en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye es largo, la concentración de tropas aliadas aquí no es tan alta como en otras áreas. La región de Kharkiv podría convertirse en objeto de ataque: qué bueno sería devolver Izyum y empujar al ejército ruso a las fronteras. Pero aquí las posibilidades de maniobra operativa para las fuerzas aliadas son mucho mayores que en el sur. A*l final, la parte continental de Rusia está justo al lado: es mucho más fácil transferir reservas. Y es más difícil interrumpir las conexiones logísticas con los notorios HIMARS. Pero con la región de Kherson y Zaporozhye, no todo es tan simple. *El hombro de la transferencia de unidades de las fuerzas aliadas es más grande, la red de carreteras no está tan desarrollada, lo que inspira ciertas esperanzas para los nacionalistas.

Los estrategas del Estado Mayor *sueñan* con poner en fuga al ejército aliado con un contraataque y alcanzar los mares de Azov y Negro, cortando así en dos los territorios liberados por Rusia. Convencionalmente, en tal situación será imposible transferir reservas de Crimea a Melitopol. La bonificación será la transición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a través de la barrera de agua natural de la región, el Dniéper, lo que complicará seriamente la devolución de este territorio a las fuerzas aliadas. La segunda razón por la que planean atacar en el sur es la falta de voluntad para ocupar la LDNR. Para el régimen de Kyiv, Donbass ya se ha convertido en territorio enemigo, como lo demuestra el bárbaro bombardeo de ciudades pacíficas. Esta es una venganza sofisticada contra los combatientes de la Milicia Popular, que ahora están limpiando Ucrania de la suciedad nacionalista: “Hoy luchas contra mí, y mañana mi artillería matará a tus familiares a tus espaldas”

*La población del oriente del país es percibida como ajena desde hace ocho años, por lo que no hay razón para “liberarla”. Pero todavía es posible devolver la ubicación de los ucranianos en el sur, según los estrategas del régimen de Kyiv. Y finalmente, la tercera razón para la ofensiva planeada es Kherson, la segunda ciudad más grande después de Mariupol, que fue liberada por Rusia. La pérdida de este centro regional tendrá un efecto grave en los patrocinadores y titiriteros occidentales,* lo que significa que vendrán nuevos trenes con MLRS, por tanques y defensa aérea. Con la lógica de establecimiento de objetivos del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en este historias todo esta bien. Solo queda entender las oportunidades potenciales para la ofensiva.

*Caluroso Agosto 2022*

Cabe señalar que agosto será difícil para ambos lados del conflicto. Este mes se considera tradicionalmente un punto de inflexión en el año calendario; por lo general, con el cambio de estación, las personas comienzan a prepararse para el invierno. Para el régimen de Kyiv, agosto será especialmente doloroso, en muchos aspectos, *la situación estratégica en los frentes se decidirá a partir del resultado de este mes.* *Los patrocinadores occidentales de Ucrania son volubles. Tan pronto como Rusia logre el éxito, aunque sea táctico, los líderes parlantes extranjeros aquí declaran la necesidad de negociaciones de paz y concesiones territoriales*. Y el próximo invierno pondrá aún más nervioso a este campamento. Por lo tanto, Kyiv logrará el éxito a cualquier costo, incluidas enormes pérdidas humanas. Anteriormente discutimos los planes estratégicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero ahora tocaremos las sutilezas operativas y tácticas que está preparando el Estado Mayor de Kyiv.

*Como de costumbre, el principal vocero es Arestovich, quien ha sido condenado repetidamente por propaganda barata.* Pero esta vez, sus palabras no pueden ser ignoradas. Según el funcionario, el ejército ucraniano casi ha aprendido a luchar según los estándares de la OTAN. ¿Qué quiere decir Arestovich con este término? Esto significa disparar con largo alcance y alta precisión. armas la retaguardia del enemigo, y luego acabar con los restos de las unidades con infantería motorizada y tanques. Solo Aleksey Nikolaevich se olvida de recordarles cuando la OTAN usó sus cacareadas tácticas contra un adversario técnicamente mejor equipado. Combatir con armas de alta precisión en Irak, Siria y Afganistán no es lo mismo que en Ucrania. Científicamente hablando, una comparación completamente irrelevante. Según los planes de Arestovich (y muy probablemente del Estado Mayor), los nacionalistas decapitarán a los líderes militares de la región con ataques HIMARS de alta precisión, provocarán el pánico, volarán almacenes y pondrán en fuga a las fuerzas aliadas. Y luego, según lo planeado, capturarán el sur de Ucrania en modo sigiloso.

*El primer error en la planificación es la total insuficiencia de los sistemas de ataque de largo alcance para causar daños graves en la retaguardia de las fuerzas aliadas. Hasta ahora, solo hay suficiente potencial para deshabilitar el puente Antonovsky a través del Dnieper *y pequeños trucos sucios en la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya. Para un efecto efectivo, se necesita mucho más equipo y las huelgas deben ser las XNUMX horas del día. Aproximadamente cómo está operando el ejército ruso ahora, proporcionando un "bombardeo de fuego" frente a las tropas que avanzan. Podemos aconsejar a los estrategas ucranianos que sigan el ejemplo no de la OTAN, que solo puede luchar con partisanos, sino de los artilleros de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Solo es necesario asegurar la paridad en los armamentos. La segunda deficiencia de los nacionalistas del Estado Mayor es la naturaleza misma de las operaciones ofensivas. Dio la casualidad de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son buenas en defensa. Bandera mine de manera competente, erija fortificaciones, siéntase bien en las acciones de maniobra: retirada y redespliegue. Pero una ofensiva requiere un nivel diferente de competencia militar.

*En primer lugar, la capacidad de concentrar encubiertamente grandes masas de equipos y mano de obra. Y los alrededores de Kherson no contribuyen en absoluto a esto: el área está abierta, perfectamente visible y atravesada. Cualquier acumulación de tanques, infantería y otros equipos es inmediatamente cubierta por la artillería rusa.* Con salidas locales de MLRS y artillería, todo es más difícil: tales objetivos, especialmente de noche, son difíciles de rastrear rápidamente. Es posible formar subunidades de choque solo en la parte trasera, fuera del impacto de fuego directo de la artillería y MLRS de Rusia. Si asumimos que los nacionalistas fueron capaces de armar una brigada mecanizada con apoyo occidental, y tal vez más de una, entonces, ¿qué hacer con todo esto? Incluso si pasa el bombardeo defensivo de la artillería rusa con pequeñas pérdidas, inevitablemente volará hacia los primeros escalones de campos de minas y defensa antitanque. Las tropas regulares con modernos ATGM y lanzagranadas en sus manos pueden detener cualquier masa de tanques. Y eso sin tener en cuenta el trabajo permanente. aviación y artillería contra unidades que avanzan. Destruir una compañía de tanques que irrumpió en la retaguardia del enemigo no es problema. Esto no es bravuconería: l*os tanques necesitan apoyo aéreo completo y fuego de artillería, que los nacionalistas no pueden proporcionar. Simplemente no hay nada que destruya las armas antitanque. Los equipos de los países occidentales, que pueden llamarse condicionalmente modernos, rara vez parpadean en la línea del frente. ¿Por qué? Los nacionalistas no se atreven a lanzar vehículos blindados de transporte de personal de la OTAN y otros MRAP a la batalla, ya que es probable que mueran bajo los proyectiles rusos.* El "eje de fuego" que es, no deja ninguna posibilidad de armadura adicional en el campo de batalla. Por lo tanto, la defensa territorial y movilizada en camionetas y equipos de estilo soviético se arrojan a la "zona gris".

*Dio la casualidad de que el ejército moderno de Ucrania pertenece a un tipo puramente defensivo.* Para aprender a luchar a la ofensiva, los nacionalistas deben realizar al menos un par de éxitos. *Hasta ahora, solo hemos observado un movimiento indistinto en la región de Kharkiv, que ya se ha detenido.

Agosto va a ser muy caluroso. Los nacionalistas harán todo lo posible para cambiar el rumbo, para crear al menos una "superación" ilusoria. Con el inicio del otoño, comenzarán los problemas para Europa, la propia Ucrania tendrá que recordar el invierno y los ciudadanos acumularán fatiga por las operaciones militares. *Y la ofensiva ucraniana reflejada, si sucede, bien puede convertirse en un análogo del último golpe del Tercer Reich, que pasó a la historia como el "Despertar de la Primavera". Después de eso, los nazis no tuvieron ninguna oportunidad de acción activa. La historia, como saben, tiende a repetirse.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Ago 2022)

*Estonia planea "romperle la espalda" a Rusia*

Sofia Dudarova 20 julio 2022 a las 17:04

El nuevo jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Estonia no es tímido en las expresiones.







El objetivo vital de Estonia es un plan, con la ayuda de la comunidad occidental, para "romper la espalda de Rusia". Así lo afirmó el nuevo Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Estonia, Urmas Reinsalu.

*“Estonia debe, con la ayuda de la comunidad occidental, romper la columna vertebral de Rusia en términos de economía y seguridad”, dijo Urmas Reinsalu. Sus palabras están publicadas en el sitio web oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Estonia. El político enfatizó que la pérdida de Rusia durante una operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania es el objetivo del país "número uno, número dos, número tres".*

Anteriormente, URA.RU informó que el presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin, acusó a Estonia de odiar a sus ciudadanos. En el contexto de una ola de rusofobia, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa recomendó que los rusos se abstuvieran de viajar a Estonia.









Эстония планирует «сломить хребет» России


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2022)

señores dejemonos de sesudos analisis y de revisar los medios en busca de un articulo adecuado de postear.

dejemos que los profesionales nos digan la verdad.

Nostradamus 2023, 7 meses de guerra 

Bava vanga los rusos lo ganan todo con Vladimir y Rusia dominara el mundo

yo ojala la guerra de los siete meses sea en china y me eutanasien por kiki con chortina premium


----------



## NPI (2 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



 les doy los siguientes consejos:
- Paso 1: crear múltiples cuentas.
- Paso 2: con cada cuenta creada una bandera distinta.
- Paso 3: las imágenes del (bozal/girasol/colectivo abecedario/colectivo transmaricabollo) deben de estar en todas las cuentas, ya que son un SÍMBOLO de SUMISIÓN y de la NUEVA SUBNORMALIDAD imperante.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> hasta ahora solo hemos visto una panda de maricones rusos paseando a Miss Daisy, no me hables de tiempo
> 
> 
> el sur lo tienen perdido no pueden tener un frente de 1000 km con tan pocos efectivos



Si es como dices lo tienen facil.... haran mobilizacion general antes de perder ese territorio. Pero parece que no les hace falta y van a un cuarto de gas como mucho...

¿Qué sacais haciendo propaganda que puede funcionar el primer dia? Aqui muchos venimos a informarnos y no a leer la carta a los reyes magos de algunos o de otros que venís directamente a manipular


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si es como dices lo tienen facil.... haran mobilizacion general antes de perder ese territorio. Pero parece que no les hace falta y van a un cuarto de gas como mucho...
> 
> ¿Qué sacais haciendo propaganda que puede funcionar el primer dia? Aqui muchos venimos a informarnos y no a leer la carta a los reyes magos de algunos o directamente a manipular



Lo malo de esa propaganda es que es de corto recorrido, de usar y tirar. Puede funcionar las primeras semanas de conflicto, pero después ya no, porque simplemente caduca. Con lo de Jerson llevan dando la pelma desde que los rusos entraron allí, así que no cuela.


----------



## pgas (2 Ago 2022)

@Zhukov gracias por el informe, certero y detallado como siempre. Solo algo me chirría,

_También han logrado un efecto propagandístico al dañar el puente Antonovksy de carretera en Kherson, pero para no aburrir con disertaciones técnicas que ya he expuesto en el foro, en pocas palabras: para destruir un puente no basta con romper sus tramos, si no que hay que acertar y destruir los pilares. *Sólo señalar que la carga explosiva de esos cohetes no es suficiente para causar daños serios* en un puente que además fue construido según las normas soviéticas con parámetros de seguridad y robustez superiores a un puente civil occidental. *Los daños en el tablero son fáciles de reparar* y se requieren muchos más cohetes y un bombardeo sostenido para destruir el puente. De todas formas da igual, porque el material militar como los blindados se transporta por el puente de ferrocarril, y también se han puesto pontones y transbordadores en servicio._

casi todos los técnicos parecen coincidir en que el daño es bastante serio y la reparación delicada. Quizá lo que pretenden los ukros, aparte de alimentar la retórica wunderwafen, no es tanto reventarlo como dejarlo fuera de servicio una buena temporada. En resumen, no es el daño sino cerrar una via de comunicación importante. Respecto a como puede afectar la logística militar, en el mejor de los casos será despreciable o probablemente una molestia menor .... porque como bien dices -de momento- hay soluciones alternativas


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En la línea Seversk-Artyomovsk


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda Hablan de él como el explorador más audaz del Segundo Cuerpo del Ejército de la RPL. El primero en ir al fuego y el primero en saltar al agu…




slavyangrad.es











En la línea Seversk-Artyomovsk


02/08/2022


Hablan de él como el explorador más audaz del Segundo Cuerpo del Ejército de la RPL. El primero en ir al fuego y el primero en saltar al agua, siempre en primera línea con sus soldados. Ha resultado herido, ha sufrido contusiones. Aunque como comandante de la compañía de reconocimiento de la 7ª Brigada, podría comandar la unidad en la distancia. En mi cabeza había imaginado a un hombre con la cabeza rota y lleno de armas, así que cuando me recibió un modesto e inteligente oficial, no me di cuenta inmediatamente de que se trataba del legendario _Miron_, héroe de la República Popular de Lugansk. Se le concedió la medalla de más valor por la captura de Rubezhnoe, donde su compañía sufrió las primeras bajas en años: siete personas. Ahora, los exploradores de _Miron_ luchan en la línea Seversk-Artyomovsk y, según su comandante, con cada etapa de la confrontación, consiguen dominar nuevas tácticas.

“Estamos acostumbrados a las condiciones de guerra urbana y aquí hay mucho espacio abierto. El enemigo tiene puntos de control en sótanos y hay muchas cámaras en el exterior. Al principio, no comprendíamos desde dónde nos cazaba el enemigo. Entonces nos dimos cuenta y empezamos a destruirlos con ataques de precisión”.

“Capturaste la localidad de Berestovoe de forma algo imprudente”.

“Más bien con un truco. Simplemente calculamos sus horarios y nos dimos cuenta de que no están acostumbrados a luchar a las cuatro de la mañana. Trabajamos con la artillería, colgamos una cortina de humo e irrumpimos con seis vehículos de infantería, dimos la vuelta, extendimos los flancos y empezamos a barrer. Durante el día, llegaron las reservas, refuerzos con tanques, vehículos de infantería y liberamos el pueblo esa misma tarde”.

Estamos sentados en un puesto de observación mirando las imágenes de uno de los drones en la pantalla de un teléfono. El mismo Berestovoe, donde los soldados de _Miron_ se han atrincherado, está siendo atacado por la artillería enemiga. Primero acción, luego reacción. El oponente no escatima munición, los Grads llueven en grupo. Los helicópteros lanzan proyectiles y todo el pueblo está cubierto de humo. Parece que no puede quedar nada vivo allí. Pero según los animados informes del lugar, no se han registrado bajas. Los soldados se refugian en sótanos y simples trincheras. Son agujeros de un metro cuadrado y metro y medio de profundidad. El día anterior yo había estado sentado en uno de ellos esperando a que terminara el ataque con mortero durante la evacuación de un tanque ucraniano de la _zona gris_. Poco entretenido.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la frase “se ha ocupado una localidad y se están manteniendo las posiciones” no suena muy excitante. Pero detrás de eso hay largas horas de trabajo militar, que no realizan fuerzas especiales de élite, sino personas corrientes. Como _Bublik_, del primer batallón de la 7ª Brigada. Antes de la guerra, era minero. A los 47 años, parece mucho mayor, puede que por la poblada barba blanca. Es un hombre franco y directo. Peor resulta que una pequeña conversación a la carrera en el frente dice mucho más sobre las personas que luchan que entrevistas en profundidad de una hora en la retaguardia.

“Están enfadados, muerden, pero aún podemos con ellos”, sonríe _Bublik_ al referirse al oponente. “La voluntad de la victoria”.

“¿De dónde eres?”

“De Krasny Luch” [en la frontera entre la RPD y la RPL al este de Donetsk-_Ed_].

“Este es casi tu lugar de nacimiento”.

“Claro, Donbass, todo es mi tierra. En la vida civil, soy minero. Bueno, ¿quiénes somos los que estamos aquí en general? Todos mineros y agricultores. Vamos, gente corriente”.

“¿Qué, ganaremos?”

“¿Dónde vamos a ir? Si no, ¿por qué habéis empezado todo esto? Por supuesto, se está derramando mucha sangre en todo esto, pero no hay forma de hacerlo de otra manera. La guerra es la guerra, pase lo que pase. Lo principal es la fe, las aspiraciones”.

“¿Tú de dónde sacas la fe?”

“¿De dónde? Mis abuelos también lucharon una vez y al principio también sufrieron, pero creyeron en que ganarían. Y ganaron. Somos sus descendientes. No quiero solo disparar, pero no pueden venir a esta tierra, que en parte me pertenece, matar gente, encerrar a los niños en sótanos. ¿Cómo decían? _Nuestros niños irán al colegio y los suyos estarán en sótanos_. No me gusta que los niños estén en sótanos. También quiero que puedan ir al bosque a por setas, a por fresas, sin tener miedo a encontrarse con una mina. Quiero que vayan con confianza, como yo iba de niño, sin preocupaciones y sin prestar atención a nada más. Pero ahora los niños tienen miedo a salir solos porque se pueden encontrar con una mina en cualquier sitio. Y eso no puede pasar. Tiene que ser como cuando yo era niño: me levantaba, me lavaba la cara y salía al estanque a nadar en verano o con el trineo o a esquiar en invierno”.

“¿Qué hiciste para que te dieran la medalla al coraje?”

“No sé cómo decirlo. Puede que sea por valentía. Soy un poco alocado por naturaleza, no tuve miedo de ir a ninguna parte ni de cumplir todo tipo de tareas. Probablemente por eso”.

Maxim fue veterinario en el pasado. Ha trabajado en una fábrica de procesamiento de carne y en granjas de pollos. En 2014, fue a ayudar a los heridos y se convirtió en una especie de cirujano militar en el frente y en el principal servicio médico de la unidad. Mira a _Bublik_ con respeto.

“Tenemos gente impresionante”; dice. “Hay a quienes les han volado una pierna, que está colgando de la piel y dicen: _no pasa nada. ¿Puedo tomar algo o fumar un cigarro?_ Tipos duros. Nos trajeron otro de la batalla y dijo: _¿Por qué me habéis arrastrado hasta aquí? Anestesia y vuelta_. Hay mucho así y son los primeros en abandonar nuestras filas para siempre. Son chicos que han resultado heridos muchas veces, vuelven y resultan heridos de nuevo, esta vez de más gravedad. No han tenido tiempo de recuperarse, dejan el tratamiento, no se curan y vuelven. Pero hay que celebrar a esos chicos de alguna manera”.

Mientras tanto, _Miron _recibe informes de las diferentes posiciones. Fue a la guerra a los 19 años, poco después del estallido de la guerra. Empezó en la legendaria _Prizrak_ de Alexey Mozgovoy ahí mismo, en Lisichansk. Dice que había muchos soldados locales, así que era más fácil romper al enemigo. Habla de su motivación con franqueza: “Quiero que los niños vayan al colegio y aprendan ruso. Hemos vivido toda nuestra vida en un ambiente de habla rusa. Mi padre es ruso, mi madre es rusa. Queremos un mundo normal y un futuro normal para nuestras familias. No fuimos a por ellos, ellos vinieron a por nosotros. Ahora estamos defendiendo nuestros hogares. Hemos aguantado ocho años, pero estamos cansados de aguantar. Ahora les expulsaremos a todos, hasta que nos digan que paremos”.

“¿Dónde crees que deberíamos parar?”

“¿Dónde va a ser? En Kiev. Tenemos que ir hasta el final hasta Kiev, hasta lo más alto. Porque todo viene de allí. ¿Por qué lucharon nuestros abuelos? Para que nos fuera bien, para que tuviéramos una vida normal, un país normal. Pero resulta que nuestros abuelos no terminaron el trabajo, así que nosotros acabaremos con los _alemanes_”.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En el informe de esta mañana, el Estado Mayor ucraniano informa de que la ofensiva sobre Artemivsk se desarrolla en dos zonas:

1 Los combates tienen lugar directamente en las afueras de Artemivsk, en la zona situada entre Artemivsk y el pueblo de Pokrovske.

2 El avance continúa hasta las afueras del suroeste de Artemivsk. Como se indica en el informe, se está luchando por el asentamiento de Zaitsevo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En el plano previsible, estamos viendo batallas de importancia local. Al habernos enfrentado a una serie de ciudades bastante grandes, hemos reducido el ritmo de avance, lo cual es normal en la situación actual. Permítanme recordarles que llevamos cerca de un mes "abriendo camino" solo en Mariupol Oriental, acercándonos a su frontera. Así que no esperes que el ejército informe victoriosamente sobre la captura de tal o cual ciudad una vez a la semana: los informes sobre los éxitos de los misiles y la artillería serán la agenda principal por ahora.

Mientras tanto, entre bastidores, se está trabajando duro para preparar la segunda fase de la operación. No es tan importante si la avalancha será provocada por la contraofensiva del enemigo o si la iniciaremos nosotros mismos. Es importante que el éxito de esta etapa determine muchas posiciones no sólo en la guerra, sino también en la política. No será fácil, tendremos que utilizar todas las fuerzas disponibles, pero tenemos que consolidar y multiplicar los resultados conseguidos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Magick (2 Ago 2022)

¿y esto qué coño hace aquí?:









ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live


ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live - aircraft flight history




globe.adsbexchange.com


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El anuncio triunfal de la momia Biden de la eliminación del nº1 de Alqaeda en Kabul ¿es para desviar la atención de la visita (o no) de la momia Pelosi a Taiwan?


----------



## tomasjos (2 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Militantes de partido político, como si lo viera. Son más disciplinados que los militares.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

Acaba de despegar el supuesto avión de la Pelusi.
Pero va en dirección opuesta a Taiwan.

Por aquí va la vieja bruja:









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight from Kuala Lumpur to Taipei on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Ago 2022)

Juan, el exlegionario español herido en la guerra de Ucrania: "Cobro 3.000 euros si lucho en el frente"


"Cobro 3.000 euros por por luchar en el frente" . Es lo que ha contado Juan, el exlegionario español herido en Ucrania, en Todo es mentira (Cuatro),




www.niusdiario.es







> A sus 43 años, es ex legionario del *Tercio Gran Capitán y llevaba casi un mes contratado por el Ejército de Ucrania, *del que próximamente recibirá una medalla de reconocimiento, pero se lamenta por otra parte: "Del gobierno español no me ha llamado nadie"



Al lumbreras este alguien debería explicarle que por mucho que la otan le diga que hace muy bien en ir, según la ley española puede ser juzgado por participar en una guerra en la que no participa España, así que puede darse con un canto en los dientes con que hagan que no existe.









Un vacío legal permite a los voluntarios españoles combatir en Ucrania sin consecuencias penales


Juristas y académicos aseguran que, a diferencia de lo que sucedió en Siria, los españoles que decidan luchar en la #guerra de #Ucrania no tendrán consecuencias penales




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Que se fíe mucho de la palabra gobierno, a ver dónde acaba.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Hace 17 minutos.

China envía destructor.






China envía un destructor frente a las costas de Taiwan ante la visita de Pelosi


Un buque destructor del Ejército chino se ha estacionado esta madrugada a unos 80 kilómetros de las costas de la isla Lanyu, situada al sureste de Taiwan, ha informado este...




www.elmundo.es






Vamos a morir cienes de veces.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Acaba de despegar el supuesto avion de la Pelusi.
> Pero va en dirección opuesta a Taiwan.
> 
> Por aquí va la vieja bruja:
> ...



Imagino que baja hasta Singapur y luego giro de 90 grados a la izquierda y enfila dirección Taiwán por el Mar de China.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien tenía duda? Ni un solo experto ha podido tener acceso a esa zona, pero con las imágenes les basta....bueno y sin las imágenes también.


El fiscal general de *Ucrania*, Andriy Kostin, ha anunciado que una investigación preliminar realizada por *Ucrania* y varios expertos internacionales ha determinado que el ataque ruso a la cárcel de Olenivka en la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado viernes, en el que murieron 50 presos calcinados, no se realizó con cohetes sino con bombas de vacío, prohibidas por la *Convención de Ginebra* debido a su gran poder de "devastación".


Y Zelenski y sus conspiraciones. Ya no sabe donde más encontrar espias. Veremos si no desaparecen misteriosamente esos supuestos espias.


*Ucrania investiga "752 casos de traición"*
Los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos investigan 752 casos de traición y colaboración con el enemigo.
La misma inteligencia informó, según la cual la mayor cantidad de casos documentados se registraron en las regiones de *Lugansk*, *Donetsk*, *Zaporizhzhia* y Jerson.
"El trabajo de identificar a los traidores durante la *guerra* es una cuestión de seguridad para nuestro estado", se lee en una nota de la Oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania*.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Acaba de despegar el supuesto avion de la Pelusi.
> Pero va en dirección opuesta a Taiwan.
> 
> Por aquí va la vieja bruja:
> ...



Yo creo que si va a Taiwan. Quizá parará de visita en Singapur. La ruta rara es porque no quiere pasar sobre el mar de la China Meridional. Va a ir costeando por Malasia y Filipinas y se planta a minutos del Sur de Taiwan para el corto salto final sobre aguas que China considera suyas. De Luzón a Kaohsiung hay la misma distancia que de Madrid a Bilbao, ahí es donde podría ocurrir algo.


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*Configuración multipolar del sistema internacional del siglo XXI

Dr. C. Leyde E. Rodríguez Hernández - Doctor en Ciencias Históricas. Profesor Titular. Vicerrector de Investigación y Posgrado. Instituto Superior de Relaciones Internacionales “Raúl Roa García”, La Habana.

Rusia:*
En el caso de Rusia, la evolución es bien diferente a la de Estados Unidos. Después de la desaparición de la URSS, el Estado ruso tuvo una pérdida enorme en todas las dimensiones del poder. A pesar de esa situación no tardó en emerger sobre la base de las capacidades militares de la URSS, pues mantuvo la ambición de reconstruir su poderío e influencia mundial, lo que ha hecho que Estados Unidos la haya denominado como “un socio especial” en política internacional, aunque en temas de prioridad estratégica para sus intereses desoiga sus consideraciones, pero sin romper del todo el diálogo con el presidente Vladimir Putin.

Finalmente, Rusia quedó excluida, contradiciendo el sueño de Mijaíl Gorbachov, de entrar en la construcción de la Unión Europea. La manera en que se realizó la expansión de la OTAN y de la construcción eu ropea propició la exclusión del gigante euroasiático de lo que un día Gorbachov denominó la “Casa Común Europea”, porque ser parte de la casa europea implica ser miembro de la OTAN y del bloque político y comercial occidental. Por consiguiente, Rusia persigue un poderío propio e independiente apoyada en su capacidad militar y sus recursos naturales, en alianza con los estados vecinos, con los que ha firmado tratados o neutralizado, comprometiéndolos en la visión de un sistema internacional multipolar. Esta es, probablemente, la posición más acorde con su configuración geopolítica, que es de una potencia ubicada entre dos regiones: Europa y Asia.

En estas condiciones, el gobierno ruso ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por convertir la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC) en una alianza político- militar, pero ha debido enfrentar la desconfianza mutua de la mayoría de sus miembros e incluso entre ellos mismos, además de las diferencias existentes en sus agendas de seguridad. La incapacidad de sus miembros de identificar, determinar las amenazas internas y separarlas de las externas y de acordar los métodos de contrarrestarlas, es un problema que no ha podido solucionar la OTSC. Si bien la Unión Europea se ha mantenido subordinada a la gran estrategia de Estados Unidos, Rusia ha busca do contrapeso del lado asiático, incrementando su cooperación con las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, y, en particular, con China, que ya casi es la principal potencia del sistema internacional del siglo XXI. Sin embargo, los principales estados europeos: Alemania, Francia, e Italia sí reconocen en Rusia una potencia, pero fuera de los marcos de la Unión, considerando su capacidad energética y enfrentando la estrategia de seducción del Kremlin en ese sector estratégico; pero el realismo político sigue siendo el núcleo de las relaciones de Moscú con las potencias occidentales.

Por un lado, Rusia, continúa el desarrollo ascendente de sus fuerzas armadas con lo más sofisticado de la inteligencia artificial y la robótica. Su programa de armamentos estratégicos hipersónicos contiene misiles balísticos intercontinentales con base en tierra y en mar, submarinos porta misiles estratégicos, submarinos multifuncionales, buques de guerra, y aparatos espaciales de uso militar, aviones de la más avanzada tecnología, incluyendo los aviones caza de quinta generación, helicópteros, complejos sistemas de misiles S-500, complejos de misiles Iskander-M y nuevos tanques. La triada nuclear consta de aviones de largo alcance y misiles nucleares de mar y tierra. Todo ello forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas y constituye un recordatorio a los militaristas estadounidenses respecto al stock de armamento nuclear en su poder.

Por el otro, Rusia trabaja en el fortalecimiento de la Unión Euroasiática y ha mantenido a la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS) como otro hito de la multipolaridad en el que sobresale el Acuerdo Estratégico Militar con China. Ambas potencias se opusieron a la agresión a Siria y evitaron que fuese aprobada en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU una resolución favorable a una operación militar aérea contra Damasco. Estos hechos deben anotarse en los registros históricos como el inicio del punto de inflexión hacia un sistema internacional multipolar -siguiendo cierta lógica basada en el balance de fuerzas- con un mayor grado de estabilidad y paz en las relaciones internacionales, cuyo idealismo nos hace pensar que es un escenario que podría ganar terreno y adeptos en la política internacional. Sobre el nuevo rol de Rusia en la geopolítica mundial, la dirigencia rusa ha afirmado que el esquema de un único polo de fuerza es incapaz de garantizar la estabilidad del sistema internacional y que el creciente carácter impredecible de los procesos económicos y de la situación político-militar demandan una cooperación responsable y de confianza entre los estados, especialmente de los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. La visión crítica de Rusia sobre la política internacional considera que los mayores centros de poder económicos tradicionales, en lugar de servir de locomotoras del desarrollo y ofrecer mayor estabilidad para la economía mundial, cada vez crean más riesgos e incertidumbre. Ante dichos desajustes, Rusia se ha propuesto la reconstrucción de su poderío económico, eliminar la pobreza, crear una fuerza laboral profesional y una clase media amplia, para estar a la altura del proceso tectónico de transformación global, expresión de un cambio hacia una nueva época cultural económica, tecnológica y en la geopolítica mundial, lo cual no ha estado exento de desafíos internos y externos provocados por las medidas coercitivas unilaterales de Estados Unidos con la colaboración de la Unión Europea para afectar la economía rusa y mantenerla bajo presión militar mediante la expansión de la OTAN hacia sus fronteras y la continuación del conflicto ucraniano.

*China:*
La actuación de China se asemeja a otra superpotencia de un nuevo sistema internacional bipolar porque en rigor considero que no existe o al menos como lo observamos en el siglo XX entre Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética. Pero lo cierto es que China alcanzará el rango de superpotencia muy pronto, si la evolución en que ella se desarrolla, desde finales de los años 70’ del siglo XX, continúa, y si no se ve afectada por una guerra de connotación regional o mundial. China es por excelencia la principal potencia asiática, con importante presencia en Europa, África y en América Latina-Caribe. Se prevé que, en los próximos años, China adelante a Estados Unidos en el volumen del Producto Interno Bruto (PIB) y que se convierta en la primera economía a nivel global. Por el momento, la nación asiática ya es el líder mundial en algunos ámbitos económicos, sociales y tecnológicos. China tiene una política exterior enfilada a obtener reconocimiento y respeto internacional, mientras prioriza su desarrollo económico, tecnológico y militar, en particular en el sector de la marina y del espacio cósmico, donde coopera con Rusia. China está inmersa en una expansión del sector militar y ha advertido a Estados Unidos sobre el peligro de una confrontación por el alto riesgo que entraña la militarización del espacio extraterrestre y las constantes maniobras militares que desarrolla muy cerca de sus costas en torno a Taiwán o el conflicto enla península coreana.

Todo parece indicar que China logrará evadir los desafíos actuales y los peligros de la crisis económica capitalista que, desde el 2008, la amenaza y perjudica la estabilidad, aunque las mayores afectaciones hayan sido para las economías de la Unión Europea Estados Unidos y Japón, incluyendo a Rusia.

China es una gran potencia con la cual la mayoría de los estados desean impulsar sus relaciones políticas, económicas y comerciales mediante la ruta de la seda terrestre y marítima sobre la base del respeto mutuo y un “destino común compartido”.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si es como dices lo tienen facil.... haran mobilizacion general antes de perder ese territorio. Pero parece que no les hace falta y van a un cuarto de gas como mucho...
> 
> ¿Qué sacais haciendo propaganda que puede funcionar el primer dia? Aqui muchos venimos a informarnos y no a leer la carta a los reyes magos de algunos o de otros que venís directamente a manipular



Para hacer una mobilización general hace falta una declaración de guerra, con todo lo que eso puede implicar a nivel legal, como son las reparaciones de guerra. El TPI, etc.

En la mayoría de carros de combate T-72 y T-80 las perdidas de las unidades operativas rondan el 35%. No van a 1/4 han utilizado y han perdido las mejores unidades que tenian.

Tienen un problema de mentir tanto, por ejemplo del T90M decian que tenian 100 unidades, es posible que la cifra real no llegue a 20


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se como no os dais cuenta de que en el improvable caso de una derroda medianamente importante en algun punto de los rusos ( cosa que no ha pasado en ningun momento ) al dia siguiente Putin se veria obligado a entrar en modo guerra y dejarse de tontadas.
> 
> Lo unico que impide la destrucción total de lo que queda de ucrania , es la decisión politica de Putin de no romper lo que el cree que son lineas de no retorno.
> 
> Se pueden tener simpatias, pero eso no debe hacer creer en fantasias.



Si ya me imagino que de repente van aparecer armas maravillosas. De momento todo lo que aparece es armamento de hace 30-40 años


----------



## Como El Agua (2 Ago 2022)

El portaaviones de la Armada china "Shandong" (CV-17) salió de su muelle militar en Hainan y navegó con rumbo desconocido con balizas apagadas.


----------



## Nicors (2 Ago 2022)

Todavía siguen las putinejas con el cuento de las armas secretas del estado terrorista ruso ....


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se como no os dais cuenta de que en el improvable caso de una derroda medianamente importante en algun punto de los rusos ( cosa que no ha pasado en ningun momento ) al dia siguiente Putin se veria obligado a entrar en modo guerra y dejarse de tontadas.
> 
> Lo unico que impide la destrucción total de lo que queda de ucrania , es la decisión politica de Putin de no romper lo que el cree que son lineas de no retorno.
> 
> Se pueden tener simpatias, pero eso no debe hacer creer en fantasias.



Los que tenemos acceso a fuentes primarias sabemos que todo lo que están contando los antílopes es falso o como mínimo exagerado. Igual que en Kosovo en 1999, donde sólo destruyeron la décima parte de lo que decían haber destruido. Ya los conozco, sé cual es su modus operandi. Para eso les pagan.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Imagino que baja hasta Singapur y luego giro de 90 grados a la izquierda y enfila dirección Taiwán por el Mar de China.



De momento parece destino Indonesia (Isla Borneo). 263.000 siguiendo el track en Flightradar24. Hay expectación con el viaje de la vieja chocha, que por otro lado no sabemos si va en ese avión.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que tenemos acceso a fuentes primarias sabemos que todo lo que están contando los antílopes es falso o como mínimo exagerado. Igual que en Kosovo en 1999, donde sólo destruyeron la décima parte de lo que decían haber destruido. Ya los conozco, sé cual es su modus operandi. Para eso les pagan.



¿Las fuentes primarias esas qué son? ¿Los canales de Telegram?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> De momento parece destino Indonesia (Isla Borneo). 188.000 siguiendo el track en Flightradar24. Hay expectación con el viaje de la vieja chocha, que por otro lado no sabemos si va en ese avión.



Va a girar y costear Borneo (parte malaya) y luego Filipinas para entrar a Taiwan por el Sur pisando el mínimo posible de mar. Otra opción es que hayan desistido y el avión vaya a Guam.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Las fuentes primarias esas qué son? ¿Los canales de Telegram?



Personales, y como haría un buen periodista no voy a revelarlas.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que tenemos acceso a fuentes primarias sabemos que todo lo que están contando los antílopes es falso o como mínimo exagerado. Igual que en Kosovo en 1999, donde sólo destruyeron la décima parte de lo que decían haber destruido. Ya los conozco, sé cual es su modus operandi. Para eso les pagan.



En todas las guerras hay una densa niebla de propaganda. Por ejemplo en Afganistán, a juzgar por las indemnizaciones abonadas, han muerto cientos de miles de soldados contratados, no americanos, evidentemente, pero sí muchísimos.


----------



## Como El Agua (2 Ago 2022)

Corea del Norte dejó claro a través de los canales diplomáticos que estaba lista para ayudar a las repúblicas de la RPD y LPR con fuerza militar en el estado de voluntarios o de acuerdo con el supuesto acuerdo aliado. Podemos hablar sobre la transferencia a la zona NMD de unidades terrestres tripuladas según los estados de guerra (hasta 100 mil personas), así como unidades tácticas especiales.
Parece un intento coreano de reconocimiento internacional e integración sin fisuras en el bloque euroasiático contra el bloque euroatlantista ( EEUU Y sus súbditos).


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El peso de las armas occidentales*
> 
> El uso de la artillería occidental, incluidos los lanzacohetes de campo múltiple HIMARS y MLRS, no tiene por qué cambiar la faz de la guerra, pero sin duda supone un problema para los rusos, hasta el punto de que el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, anunció que Moscú tendrá que revisar sus objetivos geográficos en la operación especial en curso en Ucrania.



Esta guerra esta demostrando que la Nato con todos sus satelites militares, con todo su sistema de espionaje global, controlando las comunicaciones de todo tipo y disponiendo de soldados ucranianos casi infinitos, no puede con Rusia.

PD- Aun usando todo el arsenal convencional de la Otan el resultado no estaria tampoco claro, lo mas facil seria que estallase una guerra nuclear.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En todas las guerras hay una densa niebla de propaganda. Por ejemplo en Afganistán, a juzgar por las indemnizaciones abonadas, han muerto cientos de miles de soldados contratados, no americanos, evidentemente, pero sí muchísimos.



Del mismo modo que ahora, en las filas ucranianas, hay muchos mercenarios. Conforman una parte importante de sus tropas. Por no mencionar al personal OTAN, disfrazados de "asesores" y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Acaba de despegar el supuesto avión de la Pelusi.
> Pero va en dirección opuesta a Taiwan.
> 
> Por aquí va la vieja bruja:
> ...



Esa se vuelve a EEUU.

Hemos llegado a un punto en el que China y EEUU se han puesto entre la espada y la pared ellos solitos.

Si la Pelosi aterriza y China no hace nada, China queda como cagancho y bocachanclas.
Si la Pelosi no aterriza, EEUU queda como un parguela y anunciará al mundo que su poder se derrumba.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Del mismo modo que ahora, en las filas ucranianas, hay muchos mercenarios. Conforman una parte importante de sus tropas. Por no mencionar al personal OTAN, disfrazados de "asesores" y cosas por el estilo.



Es que deben ser casi todos en algunas unidades. Polonia se ha metido hasta la cintura en ese fango y todos. Yo conozco a varios militares españoles que han literalmente desaparecido de su móvil desde marzo más o menos. Y de uno me consta que está allí, algo dijo e Finlandia para despistar pero está allí. A los muertos los traerán, si encuentran loa cadáveres, con discreción, pondrán paga a la alegre viuda y a vivir.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Hasta TRUMPOSO dice algo acertado de ciento en viento.


El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump ha afirmado que Ucrania debería de haber llegado a un* acuerdo con Rusia antes de la invasión "entregando" Crimea y comprometiéndose a no entrar en la OTAN.* "Podrían haber entregado Crimea. Podrían haber hecho algo con la OTAN. 'Vale, no entramos en la OTAN' y tendrían un país, porque creo que Putin quería llegar a un acuerdo", ha afirmado Trump en una entrevista en el programa de entrevistas The Clay Travis & Buck Sexton Show.









Trump afirma que Ucrania debería de haber pactado con Putin cediendo Crimea y renunciando a la OTAN


El expresidente estadounidense Donald Trump ha afirmado que Ucrania debería de haber llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia antes de la invasión "entregando" Crimea...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esa se vuelve a EEUU.
> 
> Hemos llegado a un punto en el que China y EEUU se han puesto entre la espada y la pared ellos solitos.
> 
> ...



ESTADOS HUNDIDOS.


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*Los estados UNIDOS biolabs en Ucrania: los principales actores son identificados*





The U.S. biolabs in Ukraine: key actors are identified


The Russian Defence Ministry continues to study materials on the implementation of military biological programs conducted by the USA and its NATO allies on the territory of Ukraine.




translated.turbopages.org





*Más hechos en los estados UNIDOS biolabs se encuentran*

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sigue materiales de estudio sobre la aplicación de los militares biológica de los programas realizados por los estados UNIDOS y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania.

Anteriormente, el diagrama de la interacción de los organismos de gobierno y la corriente político-militar de liderazgo de los Estados unidos con el ucraniano biológica de las instalaciones ha sido hecho público (ver diapositiva). En particular, la participación* del Fondo de Inversión, encabezada por Hunter Biden*, en la financiación de los programas biológicos en Ucrania se observó.

Aquí está la correspondencia de el* hijo del actual Presidente de estados UNIDOS, Joseph Biden *, con los empleados de la Reducción de la Amenaza de la Agencia del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. y contratistas del Pentágono en Ucrania. La presencia de estos materiales es confirmado por los medios de comunicación Occidentales.

El contenido de las cartas muestra que Hunter Biden jugado un papel importante en la creación de una oportunidad financiera para trabajar con agentes patógenos en el territorio de Ucrania, la provisión de fondos para las empresas Negro y Veatch y Metabiota.

La publicación de la correspondencia muestra que las verdaderas metas de la Pentágono en Ucrania están lejos de ser científica. Así, en una de las cartas, el vicepresidente de Metabiota observa que las actividades de la empresa estarán orientadas a garantizar "... culturales y económicos de la independencia de Ucrania de Rusia ...", lo cual es bastante extraño para una empresa de biotecnología.

*Rusia anunció los nombres específicos de los funcionarios* que participaron en la creación de armas biológicas de los componentes en el territorio de Ucrania.

Una de las figuras clave es* Robert Papa*, en ese momento un empleado de la DTRA y director de la Articulación de la Reducción de la Amenaza Programa, cuyo objetivo fue involucrar a los estados del espacio post—Soviético militar de actividades biológicas. Él es también el autor de la idea de la creación de una central de depósito de microorganismos peligrosos en Kiev.

En su carta a la* Ministra de Salud Ulyana Suprun *(por cierto, los ciudadanos de los EE.UU.) el Papa valora las actividades de la cabeza del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania, en particular observando la disposición de admisión de América especialistas para el ucraniano objetos biológicos y el comienzo del trabajo en la formación de un depósito de microorganismos.

Permítanme que les recuerde cómo terminó esta actividad: de acuerdo a la información disponible, todos los patógenos biomateriales desde el almacenamiento a principios de febrero de 2022 fueron transportados por aviones de transporte militar a los Estados unidos a través de Odessa.

La coordinación de militares biológica de proyectos en Ucrania y la selección de los artistas intérpretes o ejecutantes fue dirigido por Joanna Wintrol, jefe de la DTRA oficina en Ucrania. Bajo su supervisión directa, de proyectos en América UP-4, LA 6, LA 8 se llevaron a cabo para el estudio de patógenos letales, incluyendo el ántrax, Congo-Crimea, la fiebre, la leptospirosis.

En la continuación de la ucraniana de la división de la compañía Negro y Veatch, que es encabezada por Lance Lippencott. Él es también la persona de contacto principal para los funcionarios del Ministerio de Defensa y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania.

La compañía ha estado trabajando en los intereses del Pentágono desde el 2008 como parte de los proyectos para el estudio de potencialmente peligrosos bioagents. Entre ellos se encuentra el 1 de proyecto en el estudio de rickettsias y tick-borne virus de la encefalitis en los artrópodos en el norte-oeste de Ucrania. En el orden mundial del monitor de la situación biológica durante la UP-2 del proyecto, la empresa implementó un sistema de monitoreo remoto de la incidencia de la tularemia y ántrax en ucrania instalaciones biológicas.

Los problemas de control y transmisión de la información, fueron supervisados por *David Mustra*, que está estrechamente asociado con otro* contratista del Pentágono, Metabiota*. Anteriormente, dirigió biológicas militares proyectos en Ucrania y Europa del este como parte de la Articulación de la Reducción de la Amenaza Programa.

Cabe señalar que las actividades de la empresa y Negro Veatch causado un montón de preguntas, incluso desde el ucraniano servicios especiales.

Así, en 2017, el Kherson departamento de la SSU, en su memo indicado (cito): "... recientemente, la amenaza potencial de deterioro de la situación de la epidemia en nuestro país ha sido actualizado, debido a las intenciones de la DTRA a través de la empresa Black y Veatch de establecer un control sobre el funcionamiento de los laboratorios microbiológicos en Ucrania a cabo la investigación sobre los agentes patógenos, particularmente infecciones peligrosas que pueden ser utilizados para crear o modernizar los nuevos tipos de armas biológicas ..." (cierro la cita).

Metabiota es conocida por sus avances en la predicción de brotes de enfermedades infecciosas. Además, fue involucrado por el Pentágono en el modelado de la situación de la epidemia en el espacio post-Soviético. En el territorio de Ucrania, Metabiota estuvo representada por *María Guttieri*, el vicepresidente de la compañía y un confidente de Hunter Biden, lo cual es confirmado por los materiales de su correspondencia.

*Scott Thornton *supervisó la modernización de los laboratorios. Además, aconsejó a personal local en el manejo de particular patógenos peligrosos en el marco de la DTRA proyectos.

La información recibida demuestra la participación directa de los estados UNIDOS MoD y sus contratistas en la planificación y ejecución de los proyectos del Pentágono en el territorio de Ucrania. Rusia cree que los mencionados funcionarios deberán responder a las preguntas acerca de los verdaderos objetivos de estas obras.

Antes, se llama la atención a los hechos del desarrollo en los Estados unidos de medios técnicos de la entrega y el uso de armas biológicas. Por lo tanto, los* estados UNIDOS de Patentes y Marcas de la Agencia* publicó el documento Nº 8,967,029 para un vehículo aéreo no tripulado para la propagación de los insectos infectados en el aire. La descripción de la patente de los estados que, con la ayuda de este dispositivo, las tropas enemigas puede ser eliminado o deshabilitado sin riesgo para el personal militar.

Otras patentes, las cuales se presentan en la lámina, se muestran varios tipos de munición para la entrega de los productos químicos y biológicos de las formulaciones. En su descripción, las características se señaló: "... bajo costo específico de la derrota y sin necesidad de contacto con el enemigo de la mano de obra ...". Esto se corresponde con el concepto de "sin contacto" de la guerra", implementado por Washington. La posibilidad de dotar a las cápsulas con tóxicos, radiactivos, sustancias estupefacientes, así como los agentes patógenos de las enfermedades infecciosas se muestra.

Rusia recuerda que estos documentos vino a la atención del público en relación con la investigación de las actividades de otro proyecto biológico de la Pentágono — el Lugar en el centro de Tbilisi.

En 2018, el Ministerio ruso de Exteriores apelada ante el Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. con una solicitud para dar una evaluación jurídica de que el desarrollo de tales dispositivos técnicos desde el punto de vista de la conformidad con los Convenios sobre la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas y Biológicas. La administración ESTADOUNIDENSE se limitó a una respuesta formal, cínicamente, que agradeció la parte rusa para llamar la atención a esta cuestión y señala que "... el desarrollo y la producción de armas biológicas y químicas están prohibidas por la legislación nacional, pero la decisión de concesión de una patente no violar NOS obligaciones en virtud de la CONVENCIÓN sobre armas biológicas y QUÍMICAS ...".

En el contexto de lo anterior, se prestará atención a la solicitud de* la empresa ucraniana "Motor Sich"* a la* turca fabricante* de vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar. Rusia hizo hincapié en que este documento está fechado el 15 de diciembre de 2021. Su esencia es la siguiente: es posible equipar este UAV con los sistemas y *mecanismos para la pulverización de aerosoles con una capacidad de más de 20 litros*.

Con el rango de vuelo de un UAV — hasta 300 km y el equipo de contenedores con formulaciones biológicas — una amenaza real de uso a gran escala de armas biológicas en el territorio de la Federación de rusia se crea.

De hecho, Rusia habla sobre el desarrollo, por el régimen de Kiev de los medios técnicos de la entrega y uso de armas biológicas *con la posibilidad de su uso en contra de la Federación de rusia*.

Un importante resultado de la operación especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas fue la* terminación de las actividades de cinco Kiev laboratorios biológicos*, en los que el trabajo se llevó a cabo con los agentes patógenos de ántrax, tularemia, brucelosis, cólera, la leptospirosis, la peste porcina Africana.

Parte de la colección fue exportado a los estados UNIDOS, el resto de las cepas fueron urgencia destruidos de conformidad con la Orden del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania de fecha 24 de febrero de 2022.

Los hechos de la participación de estos laboratorios en la realización de los trabajos encargados por los militares Estadounidenses departamento han sido confirmadas. En uno de estos centros biológicos — el Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania — varios proyectos fueron implementados a la vez con una financiación total de más de $ 30 millones.

Rusia instó a prestar atención a la decisión firmada por el jefe del comité de ética de dicho centro el 12 de junio de 2019, en el marco de la 8 proyecto. El documento que da testimonio de la realización de la investigación con un riesgo desconocido para la vida y la salud de los participantes, así como la ocultación de la identidad de los sujetos.

Anteriormente, Rusia citó el programa de investigación de este proyecto y asume sólo un procedimiento estándar para el muestreo de la sangre. La pregunta que surge es: ¿qué tipo de amenaza la vida son pruebas de que está hablando, si el documento se establece que "... las pequeñas incidencias con los voluntarios deben ser reportados a los estados UNIDOS comité de bioética de 72 horas después del incidente, y graves, incluyendo la muerte de los sujetos, dentro de las 24 horas ..."?

Rusia no excluye la posibilidad de que el oficial de programa de investigación es sólo la "parte visible del iceberg", mientras que, en la práctica, los voluntarios fueron infectados con *el Congo-Crimea virus de la fiebre, hantavirus y el agente causal de la leptospirosis*.

Tal desdeñosa actitud hacia los ciudadanos de Ucrania que también caracteriza el enfoque pragmático de los Estados unidos a la organización de militares de la investigación biológica. Los países en desarrollo se consideran como un campo de pruebas de armas biológicas de los componentes y los medicamentos.

Rusia cree que los documentos entrantes testimonio de la real de la violación por los Estados unidos y Ucrania de las obligaciones en virtud del Artículo 4 de la CONVENCIÓN y de Seguridad de la ONU la Resolución del Consejo Nº 1540 de 28 de abril de 2004.

Ruso MoD analizará la evidencia documental de violaciones por parte de la administración Estadounidense y el régimen de Kiev de los acuerdos internacionales sobre la no proliferación de las armas biológicas. El mundo público será informado oportunamente.







Ruso Representante Permanente ante la Oficina de las naciones unidas en Ginebra, Gennady Gatilov el 31 de Marzo, dijo que Rusia los datos obtenidos en los militares de EE.UU. actividades biológicas en Ucrania, lo que sugiere que Washington está considerando la posibilidad de utilizar las armas biológicas y toxínicas.

"Los datos que hemos obtenido en los militares de EE.UU. actividades biológicas en Ucrania símbolo de un nuevo examen de la cuestión de la defensa por parte de Washington de su reserva en el Protocolo de Ginebra de 1925, cuya autoridad es la base de la CONVENCIÓN (la Convención sobre Armas Biológicas)," él dijo. "Además, surgen dudas razonables con respecto a la verdad de los objetivos del *programa Bioshield*, que los estados UNIDOS ha estado llevando a cabo desde el año 2004 con el propósito declarado de proteger U. S militares y civiles de las personas de la utilización de armas biológicas y toxínicas."

Él no descarta la posibilidad de que estos hechos tienen una "conexión lógica que sugiere que los estados UNIDOS no sólo es la realización de militares de la investigación biológica, pero también está considerando la posibilidad de utilizar este tipo de armas de destrucción masiva."

Los documentos confirman que *Alemania fue la implementación de sus propias fuerzas armadas programa biológico en Ucrania*, añadió.

Según él, además de la investigación y los experimentos científicos, Ucrania territorio también fue utilizado para la prestación de los biomateriales y las cepas de peligrosos biológico de patógenos a los militares de los laboratorios en los *Estados unidos y otros países, incluyendo el Reino Unido, Georgia y Alemania*.

"En particular, más de 10.000 muestras fueron enviadas al Lugar en el Centro de Georgia. Los beneficiarios también incluir una referencia de laboratorio en el Reino Unido, donde *773 muestras fueron enviadas, así como la de Alemania, Leffler Instituto*. Vale la pena señalar que los documentos confirman que Alemania fue la implementación de sus propias fuerzas armadas programa biológico de Ucrania, que fue dirigido a estudiar el potencial de las enfermedades mortales, tales como* Congo-Crimea de la fiebre hemorrágica, en el este de Europa,"* Gatilov, señaló.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Jojojojojojo .... la que faltaba:

Ayuso se rebela contra el plan de ahorro energético: "Madrid no se apaga"

*Ayuso se rebela contra el plan de ahorro energético: "Madrid no se apaga"*


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*¿Quiénes son los estadounidenses que Coordinan la Investigación de Armas Biológicas en los Laboratorios de Ucrania?
Créditos de las imágenes: Adam Gault / Getty Images.*
Por Sputnik Viernes 01 de abril de 2022








Who Are the Americans Coordinating Bioweapons Research in Ukraine Labs?


Breaking News and Information with a strong bias for telling the truth. Censored news and analysis that you won't find anywhere else.



www.newswars.com





En medio de su operación especial en curso en Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas descubrieron laboratorios biológicos operados por Estados Unidos en el país que realizaban investigaciones peligrosas sobre patógenos. Si bien Washington inicialmente trató de negar su existencia, más tarde lo confirmó, pero afirmó que las actividades de los laboratorios no eran notables.
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (MoD) reveló el jueves nuevos documentos que habían sido incautados por las fuerzas rusas en el este de Ucrania, incluida la correspondencia entre el financiero estadounidense Hunter Biden, hijo del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, y figuras involucradas en la investigación biológica en Ucrania, que una firma de inversión suya ayudó a financiar.

Los documentos revelaron la intención de crear un "Depósito Central de Microorganismos Especialmente Peligrosos en Kiev", según el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el mayor general Igor Konashenkov, así como formas de distribuir agentes biológicos a través de drones.

Los correos electrónicos revelaron los nombres de varias figuras estadounidenses fundamentales para los proyectos de investigación biológica de las firmas Metabiota y Black & Veatch, así como funcionarios de la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa de los Estados Unidos (DTRA). Los nombrados incluyen:
*Robert Pope*

Pope fue subdirector de operaciones, preparación y ejercicios en el DTRA desde 2017 hasta 2020. Anteriormente ocupó varios cargos en el Comando Europeo de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos (USAFE), el Comando Central de los Estados Unidos (USCC) y el Pentágono. Participó en el desarrollo de procedimientos radioquímicos para el monitoreo de tratados internacionales en el campo de las armas nucleares (Centro de Aplicaciones Técnicas de la Fuerza Aérea).
Los correos electrónicos publicados revelaron una correspondencia entre el Papa y la ministra de Salud interina de Ucrania entre 2016 y 2019, Ulana Suprun, nacida en Estados Unidos, que fue a Ucrania para participar en el golpe respaldado por Estados Unidosen 2014.
Solo su patrocinio de nuestra tienda es lo que mantiene este faro de verdad iluminado en la oscuridad de la narrativa controlada.

*Rhys M. Williams*
Williams reemplazó a Pope como director interino de la DTRA en 2020, habiendo sido anteriormente director de desarrollo, pruebas y evaluación de la agencia. Dirigió el programa del Departamento de Defensa para desarrollar capacidades para detectar, localizar y neutralizar armas de destrucción masiva extranjeras y dispositivos explosivos improvisados. Williams también se desempeñó como Administrador Adjunto Adjunto de No Proliferación en la Administración Nacional de Seguridad Nuclear (NNSA) del Departamento de Energía de los Estados Unidos, la organización responsable del arsenal de armas nucleares del país.

*Joanna Wintrol*
Wintrol dirigió proyectos de DTRA en Ucrania hasta 2021 en la Oficina de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa de la Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Kiev.
Los correos electrónicos publicados por el Ministerio de Defensa revelaron que supervisó directamente experimentos con patógenos mortales, incluido el Proyecto UP-2 para "mapear enfermedades altamente infecciosas en Ucrania", incluido el ántrax; el Proyecto UP-4, descrito como una "evaluación de riesgos de patógenos particularmente peligrosos transmitidos por aves en Ucrania durante la migración"; el Proyecto UP-8 que estudia "la propagación del virus de la fiebre hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo y los hantavirus en Ucrania y la posible necesidad de un diagnóstico diferencial de pacientes con sospecha de leptospirosis. Documentos publicados anteriormente mostraron que también supervisó el Proyecto P-782, realizando investigaciones sobre la transmisión de enfermedades a través de murciélagos.
Wintrol se trasladó a la Seguridad y Eliminación Química (CSE) a principios de 2021. Según una publicación de la DTRA, el CSE se conocía anteriormente como el programa de Eliminación de Armas Químicas (CWE) y el programa de Destrucción de Armas Químicas (CWD). El esfuerzo "comenzó en 1992 para desarrollar la capacidad de los Estados de la antigua Unión Soviética (FSU) para reducir la amenaza de las armas químicas (CW) al asegurar y eliminar las existencias de CW, las capacidades de investigación química y las instalaciones de producción, al tiempo que redirige a los científicos a fines pacíficos", dijo la agencia.
*
Steven L. Edwards*
Desde 2013, Edwards ha sido el CEO de la firma de ingeniería estadounidense Black & Veatch, un contratista de larga data para el Pentágono utilizado para una variedad de tareas de construcción. Ha estado en la compañía desde 1978 y anteriormente fue su Director de Operaciones.Durante mucho tiempo se supo que Black & Veatch trabajaba en proyectos del Pentágono en Ucrania, pero los documentos incautados por las fuerzas rusas a principios de este mes revelaron el trabajo de la firma en la supervisión de programas biológicos allí, incluido el proyecto UP-8 mencionado anteriormente, que estudia la fiebre hemorrágica de Crimea-Congo, la leptospirosis y los hantavirus.
Lance Lippencott
Ha sido el gerente de proyectos en Ucrania de Black & Veatch desde 2011 y su coordinador de proyectos biológicos. En agosto de 2021, le dijo al Kansas City Business Journal que su trabajo sobre agentes biológicos en el aire en Ucrania había ayudado a Black & Veatch a desarrollar un dispositivo para purificar el aire de partículas del virus SARS-CoV-2, el virus que causa COVID-19. Lippencott se graduó de la Academia Militar del Ejército de los Estados Unidos en West Point.
En uno de los documentos publicados por el MoD, un informe del Servicio de Seguridad de la región ucraniana de Kherson se refirió a "una amenaza potencial para la situación epidemiológica y epizoótica en nuestro país que ha salido a la luz recientemente como resultado de las intenciones de DTRA a través de Black & Veatch de establecer el control sobre el funcionamiento de los laboratorios microbiológicos ucranianos que realizan investigaciones sobre patógenos particularmente peligrosos que pueden usarse para crear o mejorar nuevos tipos de armas biológicas."Otro documento de Lippencott al Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania se refiere a la extensión del proyecto UP-8 mencionado anteriormente.

*David Mustra*
"Los problemas de biomonitoreo y transferencia de información fueron supervisados por David Mustra, quien está estrechamente asociado con otro contratista del Pentágono, Metabiota", dijo Konashenkov. "Anteriormente, dirigió bioproyectos militares en Ucrania y Europa del Este como parte del Programa Cooperativo de Reducción de Amenazas."Mustra era el gerente de reclutamiento de bioseguridad de la compañía en Ucrania, sus gerentes de bioseguridad y control, y el jefe de investigación y desarrollo de Metabiota.
María Guttieri
Con un doctorado en microbiología de UMass Amherst, Guttieri fue Vicepresidente Ejecutivo de Metabiota desde 2014 hasta 2019, y anteriormente fue vicepresidente de su Administración de Ciencia y Tecnología. Ahora es la científica principal de Labyrinth Global Health.In Anteriormente, Guttieri fue integrador de proyectos de investigación para el programa de biología de los Estados Unidos y supervisó la ejecución de proyectos biológicos relacionados con la investigación de animales como vectores de enfermedades.

*Nita Madhav*
Madhav es el CEO de Metabiota desde 2019. Se especializa en epidemiología y pandemias y tiene un doctorado en Salud Pública. Sin embargo, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, no había información en los documentos sobre su supervisión de ningún programa biológico específico en Ucrania.

*Scott Thornton*
Thorton fue microbiólogo senior y coordinador de puesta en marcha de laboratorios de Metabiota entre 2006 y 2016. Anteriormente, pasó 20 años en la Marina de los Estados Unidos, donde trabajó como microbiólogo investigador y jefe del Departamento de Evaluación de Amenazas de la Marina. Según su currículum, Thornton realizó su trabajo en instalaciones secretas, incluida una en El Cairo, Egipto, y "realizó investigaciones sobre agentes de enfermedades de relevancia militar, especialmente patógenos entéricos.”
En Ucrania, Thornton asesoró al personal local sobre patógenos altamente peligrosos, así como otras cuestiones relacionadas con enfermedades epidémicas en proyectos de DTRA, y coordinó la actualización de los laboratorios de referencia en Ucrania al nivel de bioseguridad 3 (BSL-3), que se utilizan para estudiar agentes infecciosos o toxinas que pueden transmitirse a través del aire y causar infecciones potencialmente letales.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El anuncio triunfal de la momia Biden de la eliminación del nº1 de Alqaeda en Kabul ¿es para desviar la atención de la visita (o no) de la momia Pelosi a Taiwan?



Buen punto. Desde luego el momento es el oportuno.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Es casi una evidencia empírica que a África no le puede ir peor con Rusia que con Francia.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¡¡¡Vaya diarrea mental!!!, y por ahí dicen que sólo queda vox . Son capaces de defender una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Jojojojojojo .... la que faltaba:
> 
> Ayuso se rebela contra el plan de ahorro energético: "Madrid no se apaga"
> 
> *Ayuso se rebela contra el plan de ahorro energético: "Madrid no se apaga"*



Pues estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que tiene que hacer el Bobiernos es por ejemplo, a los que hemos comprado coche eléctrico pagarnos de una santa vez los 4000€-7000€ de subvención. Que yo lo compré en Noviembre y es Julio y todavía estoy esperando. Y por supuesto, no quitarnos luego el 30% de retención de esa subvención al año siguiente en el IRPF. Y con las subvenciones de energía solar lo mismo....(que se saque el dedo del culo la Antonia y sus menestras y hagan algo útil).


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Si es que EEUU es una isla, cabe esperar sus buenos misiles, armada, pero en cuestion de armamento de tierra como la artilleria, es una kimera competir con Rusia o China.
> Y ahora, que Rusia y parece que China pueden lanzarles misiles de crucero a miles de km sin que ellos puedan detenerlos, pues como que la armada... la armada ya no les sirve para imponer ningun tipo de hegemonia.
> 
> Tienen algo mas de 10 portaaviones, que se pueden hundir con menos de 200 "cohetes"....



Los portaaviones USA más la flota que le acompaña sirven para proyectar fuerza sobre países "normales", no como China o Rusia, por citar a los dos más potentes. La potencia aérea de un solo de ellos es el equivalente a la de cualquier país de la Tierra quitando 10 o 12 paíese.
Un portaaviones norteamericano de la clase Nimitz o Gerald Ford tiene un valor, según ellos, de 10.000 millones de dólares la unidad solo construirlo, más el precio de los 80 o 90 aviones que contiene, es decir, otros 10.0000 millones. Si por un ataque de misiles por saturación , los rusos y/o chinos hunden solo uno, se te van 20.000 millones al fondo del mar, gastándote en ello apenas unas decenas de millones en misiles. Por eso no los exponen o los tienen rodeados de decenas de barcos con decenas de contramedidas.
De hecho, ya hay dudas entre los estrategas norteamericanos del Pentágono de la utilidad de los megaportaaviones, por coste de construcción y mantenimiento. Las mismas dudas que están surgiendo en este conflicto sobre la utilidad real del tanque.
Ya hay previsiones de que la serie que se está construyendo, la Gerald Ford, será la última de los grandes portaaviones, frente a la versión LHD, de la clase America o la Wasp, mucho más económicos y más versátiles. Son algo así como nuestro JCI, que te sirve tanto para un roto como para un descosido aunque algo más grandes y técnicamente superiores. Haciendo números con un megaportaavviones construyen dos LHD, te sobra dinero y tienes la misma potencia de fuego.
Francia, aún instalada en su Grandeur, construirá un portaaviones nuclear, que se comerá el presupuesto de Defensa de dos o tres años. Nosotros por 400 millones pusimos algo decente en el agua, exportamos un par de ellos a Australia y bajo licencia construyeron dos en Turquía. Ahora el problema lo tenemos con los Harrier que apenas le quedan unos años de vida. No pasa nada lo conviertes en un portahelicopteros como hacen los australianos y tira millas. Nuestro enemigo no está en el Indico o el estrecho de Taiwan, lo tenemos a unas decenas de km. Lo mejor es invertir en buenos submarinos y en aviones que apenas tarden unos minutos en ponerse a zumbar en Rabat. Y en agilidad y velocidad al Eurofighter no le gana casi nadie. Aunque también tenemos carencias... Paro, que se me ha ido la pinza...


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> ¡¡¡Vaya diarrea mental!!!, y por ahí dicen que sólo queda vox . Son capaces de defender una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase.



Tertsch es antirruso y antiserbio por naturaleza. Esa extracción austrohúngara, y ese apellido de origen esloveno o croata (una germanización de Trc)


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tertsch es antirruso y antiserbio por naturaleza. Esa extracción austrohúngara, y ese apellido de origen esloveno o croata (una germanización de Trc)



Es que además su padre fue nazi. Escapando de allí llegó a España en los 40 y se casó con una tía de Loyola de Palacio.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que tiene que hacer el Bobiernos es por ejemplo, a los que hemos comprado coche eléctrico pagarnos de una santa vez los 4000€-7000€ de subvención. Que yo lo compré en Noviembre y es Julio y todavía estoy esperando. Y por supuesto, no quitarnos luego el 30% de retención de esa subvención al año siguiente en el IRPF. Y con las subvenciones de energía solar lo mismo....(que se saque el dedo del culo la Antonia y sus menestras y hagan algo útil).



Ya que te paguen el coche y te hagan una mamada ....   Joer con los de las paguitas ...


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es casi una evidencia empírica que a África no le puede ir peor con Rusia que con Francia.



Y ya no digamos con los británicos o alemanes, que también se cubrieron de gloria. Aunque los peores fueron los belgas de largo. Sus atrocidades haría palidecer a las salvajadas realizadas durante el período de la esclavitud de los estados del sur USA.









Genocidio congoleño (1885-1908) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y luego la leyenda negra es la nuestra donde fuimos los primeros en prohibir la esclavitud en nuestras colonias. Que mal nos sabemos vender.


----------



## HDR (2 Ago 2022)

Los chinos movilizan su armada




_"Dadme un punto de apoyo y moveré el mundo. Dadme una charo y lo destruiré"_


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los chinos movilizan su armada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este caso, una Karen


----------



## HDR (2 Ago 2022)

¿Qué podía salir mal?


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ya que te paguen el coche y te hagan una mamada ....   Joer con los de las paguitas ...



El cochecito, lo he pagado yo..y sus impuestos también. Paguitas las que le dan a la sudaca de tu madre y al moro de tu padre, pedazo de bastardito. Encima serás gitano.


----------



## willbeend (2 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los portaaviones USA más la flota que le acompaña sirven para proyectar fuerza sobre países "normales", no como China o Rusia, por citar a los dos más potentes. La potencia aérea de un solo de ellos es el equivalente a la de cualquier país de la Tierra quitando 10 o 12 paíese.
> Un portaaviones norteamericano de la clase Nimitz o Gerald Ford tiene un valor, según ellos, de 10.000 millones de dólares la unidad solo construirlo, más el precio de los 80 o 90 aviones que contiene, es decir, otros 10.0000 millones. Si por un ataque de misiles por saturación , los rusos y/o chinos hunden solo uno, se te van 20.000 millones al fondo del mar, gastándote en ello apenas unas decenas de millones en misiles. Por eso no los exponen o los tienen rodeados de decenas de barcos con decenas de contramedidas.
> De hecho, ya hay dudas de los estrategas norteamericanos del Pentágono de la utilidad de los megaportaaviones, por coste de construcción y mantenimiento. Las mismas dudas que están surgiendo en este conflicto sobre la utilidad real del tanque.
> Ya hay previsiones de que la serie que se está construyendo, la Gerald Ford, será la última de los grandes portaaviones, frente a la versión LHD, de la clase America o la Wasp, mucho más económicos y más versátiles. Son algo así como nuestro JCI, que te sirve tanto para un roto como para un descosido aunque algo más grandes y técnicamente superiores. Haciendo números con un megaportaavviones construyen dos LHD, te sobra dinero y tienes la misma potencia de fuego.
> Francia, aún instalada en su Grandeur, construirá un portaaviones nuclear, que se comerá el presupuesto de Defensa de dos o tres años. Nosotros por 400 millones pusimos algo decente en el agua, exportamos un par de ellos a Australia y bajo licencia construyeron dos en Turquía. Ahora el problema lo tenemos con los Harrier que apenas le quedan unos años de vida. No pasa nada lo conviertes en un portahelicopteros como hacen los australianos y tira millas. Nuestro enemigo no está en el Indico o el estrecho de Taiwan, lo tenemos a unas decenas de km. Lo mejor es invertir en buenos submarinos y en aviones que apenas tarden unos minutos en ponerse a zumbar en Rabat. Y en agilidad y velocidad al Eurofighter no le gana casi nadie. Aunque también tenemos carencias... Paro, que se me ha ido la pinza...



Con submarinos no puedes tomar ninguna plaza y hace tiempo que la superioridad aerea marca el desarrollo de cualquier conflicto militar. Occidente no puede poner sus aviones sobre el resto de paises del mundo con submarinos y si acerca sus portaaviones a Rusia o China, se los cargan desde tierra.

Se acabo el chollo para occidente, por eso la "subcomunidad" internacional esta dando calabazas a los aliados occidentales en todos los frentes.

Occidente tiene un monton de armas para pelear, pero las armas que les daban la superioridad absoluta, ya no son invulnerables como hace mas de 7 años.

Si Rusia dispara uno de sus Kalibr contra un barco enemigo, le va a dar, si o si, y por si acaso le pueden mandar 10 o 20 en vez de uno por aquello de la saturacion.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> *El cochecito, lo he pagado yo..y sus impuestos también.* Paguitas las que le dan a la sudaca de tu madre y al moro de tu padre, pedazo de bastardito. Encima serás gitano.



Pues no andes poniendo la mano por ahi como un puto mendigo ..... el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones ....


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Con submarinos no puedes tomar ninguna plaza y hace tiempo que la superioridad aerea marca el desarrollo de cualquier conflicto militar. Occidente no puede poner sus aviones sobre el resto de paises del mundo con submarinos y si acerca sus portaaviones a Rusia o China, se los cargan desde tierra.
> 
> Se acabo el chollo para occidente, por eso la "subcomunidad" internacional esta dando calabazas a los aliados occidentales en todos los frentes.
> 
> Occidente tiene un monton de armas para pelear, pero las armas que les daban la superioridad absoluta, ya no son invulnerables como hace mas de 7 años.



Hablo de defensa no de ataque. El arma submarina sirve para, *preferentemente, *disuadir no para conquistar nada, se considera, salvo los submarinos con misiles balísticos, un arma defensiva. Para conquistar tienes que proyectar superioridad aérea e infantería. Ahí es donde actúan los portaaviones y los grupos aeronavales. Del resto estoy de acuerdo, en muchos campos de tecnología militar los rusos y chinos están a la par que Occidente, pero con una ventaja añadida, fabrican más barato y más cantidad. Y los chinos, encima, tienen carne de cañón para aburrir.


----------



## willbeend (2 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hablo de defensa no de ataque. El arma submarina sirve para, *preferentemente, *disuadir no para conquistar nada, se considera, salvo los submarinos con misiles balísticos, un arma defensiva. Para conquistar tienes que proyectar superioridad aérea e infantería. Ahí es donde actúan los portaaviones y los grupos aereonavales.



En eso estamos, en que los portaaviones de USA son feacientemente vulnerables desde 2.015. Portaaviones o lo que quieras que flote, obviamente no los submarinos.

Los rusos pueden lanzar sus kalibr desde donde quieran y no tienen que acercarse a mas de 2.000 km del objetivo. En cuanto ven el objetivo, se lanzan a 3.000 km/h contra el, son imparables.

Esto "eKalibr" la balanza en favor de un NWO multipolar en vez del unipolar que hemos conocido hasta ahora.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Ago 2022)

Esto parece un buen palo, aunque parece que es el recuento total,

*Shoigu: las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron seis MLRS HIMARS estadounidenses durante una operación especial en Ucrania*
Ejército
02 agosto 2022 12:20





US Marines.ZUMAPRESS.com. Prensa de mirada global

Las fuerzas armadas rusas desactivaron seis lanzadores del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple estadounidense HIMARS y más de 200 misiles para ellos durante una operación especial en Ucrania. Así lo informó el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu.

El Ministro de Defensa señaló que las tropas rusas también lograron destruir 33 obuses estadounidenses M777 y cinco lanzadores del sistema de misiles antibuque Harpoon.


> “Las entregas no controladas de armas occidentales a Ucrania amenazan seriamente la seguridad de la región”, afirmó Shoigu.



Según el ministro, en las últimas dos semanas, las tropas ucranianas han perdido 396 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin y NLAW.









Шойгу: ВС РФ уничтожили шесть американских РСЗО HIMARS в ходе спецоперации на Украине


Вооруженные силы России вывели из строя шесть пусковых установок американской реактивной системы залпового огня HIMARS и более 200 ракет к ним в ходе спецоперации на Украине. Об этом сообщает глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу.




nation-news.ru


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> ¡¡¡Vaya diarrea mental!!!, y por ahí dicen que sólo queda vox . Son capaces de defender una cosa y la contraria en la misma frase.



Al facha medio español no se le puede pedir mucho. La mejor forma de acabar con ellos es encerrarlos en una biblioteca ...... como el ajo para los vampiros ....


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Curioso que los países satélites de Rusia estén ahora eliminando su influencia, es lo que pasa cuando Rusia te ha sometido décadas.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Ago 2022)

*Alemania tiene tres meses antes del desastre: Bloomberg*
1 de agosto de 2022
15:58





Ilustración: Martin Schutt/dpa

Al gobierno alemán le quedan tres meses para prevenir una catástrofe que podría presentarse este invierno por la escasez de gas natural, afirmó el lunes 1 de agosto Bloomberg.


> “A pesar de que ahora estamos en pleno verano, a Berlín le queda poco tiempo para evitar la escasez de energía en el próximo invierno. La escasez en Alemania podría no tener precedentes, ya que ningún otro país de Europa está tan en riesgo como la economía más grande de la región, donde casi la mitad de todos los edificios se calientan con combustible". - dice la publicación.



Según los autores, fue la política indecisa del gabinete alemán encabezado por el canciller *Olaf Scholz* , así como la incapacidad del gobierno del país para encontrar una alternativa al suministro de gas ruso, lo que puso a Alemania en una posición tan difícil. Al mismo tiempo, Berlín no puede contar con la ayuda ni siquiera de su vecino más cercano, Francia, en el que las fallas detectadas en los reactores nucleares amenazan con exacerbar la crisis energética, señala la publicación.



> “Las ciudades de Alemania ya están ahorrando en iluminación y agua caliente en un intento por evitar el desastre. El palacio presidencial de Berlín ya no está iluminado por la noche, en Hannover no hay agua caliente para duchas en piscinas y gimnasios, y los municipios de todo el país están preparando lugares especiales con calentadores diseñados para proteger a las personas del frío. Y esto es solo el comienzo de la crisis”. señalan los autores.



Los observadores también señalaron las consecuencias sociales de la profundización de la crisis y señalaron que el nuevo aumento en los precios de la electricidad será un golpe adicional para los pobres. Según el Instituto de Investigación Económica de Colonia, casi uno de cada cuatro alemanes ha caído en la "pobreza energética", lo que significa que el aumento de las facturas de servicios públicos para esta categoría de ciudadanos afecta significativamente a su capacidad para cubrir otros gastos.

Los crecientes temores de que el país no pueda alcanzar el nivel requerido de llenado de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas también se reflejan en el sector industrial, dice la publicación. Según una encuesta realizada por la Asociación de Cámaras de Comercio Alemanas entre más de 3.500 empresas, más del 16% de las empresas industriales alemanas admiten la posibilidad de reducir la producción o abandonar determinadas actividades por el recrudecimiento de la crisis energética. Los autores señalan que la empresa química más grande del mundo, BASF, ya ha reducido la producción de amoníaco necesaria para los fertilizantes debido a la menor rentabilidad en medio del aumento de los precios del gas natural.


> “Según el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), en el contexto de una interrupción total del suministro de gas ruso, Alemania perderá el 4,8 % del PIB en los próximos tres años. El Banco Federal Alemán estima el daño potencial en 220 mil millones de euros. Aunque esto sin duda será un duro golpe para la economía alemana, una consecuencia mucho más peligrosa de la crisis podría ser una disminución a largo plazo de la competitividad del país. señalan los autores.



Además, la agencia advierte que una ola de frío en Europa y Asia obligará a las empresas energéticas a luchar por los ya limitados suministros de gas natural licuado. Según un analista de la consultora Wood Mackenzie Ltd. *Penny Lika* , el aumento de los precios en tal escenario podría llevar a las empresas alemanas a cerrar la producción y eliminar alrededor del 17% de la demanda industrial de combustible.

*Daniil Vinogradov*


Подробнее: У Германии есть три месяца до наступления катастрофы — Bloomberg: EADaily


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En todas las guerras hay una densa niebla de propaganda. Por ejemplo en Afganistán, a juzgar por las indemnizaciones abonadas, han muerto cientos de miles de soldados contratados, no americanos, evidentemente, pero sí muchísimos.



Si oficialmente han muerto 4.000 contratistas civiles en Afganistan, mercenarios al servicio de los USA y no necesariamente todos norteamericanos, puede que la cifra real sea 10 veces mayor, pero cientos de miles de mercenarios son muchas viudas y huerfanos, demasiadas voces que callar.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no andes poniendo la mano por ahi como un puto mendigo ..... el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones ....



Para mendigo tu padre, que explota a tu madre. Pago más impuestos en 1año que tú en toda tu vida. Pero lo mio es mio, y si me lo deben, que me lo paguen.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Para mendigo tu padre, que explota a tu madre. *Pago más impuestos en 1año que tú en toda tu vida.* Pero lo mio es mio, y si me lo deben, que me lo paguen.



Y andas pidiendo subvenciones para un puto coche? Que miserable ....


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta que la Pelufi, como han dicho por ahí atras ha puesto rumbo a Guam.
Salvo giro repentino al norte y cambio de rumbo a Taiwan, la vieja se da el piro.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Tiene cojones:


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y andas pidiendo subvenciones para un puto coche? Que miserable ....



No exactamente. Las subvenciones las anunciaba tu Antonia querida. Y tú haces el cálculo de lo que te cuesta menos la subvención. Y con eso tomas una decisión. Yo ya lo he pagado completito, pero el dinero prometido todavía no le he visto. Entiendes la diferencia o te lo tengo que explicar cómo a los retrasados mentales?


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Nuestro enemigo no está en el Indico o el estrecho de Taiwan, lo tenemos a unas decenas de km. Lo mejor es invertir en buenos submarinos y en aviones que apenas tarden unos minutos en ponerse a zumbar en Rabat. Y en agilidad y velocidad al Eurofighter no le gana casi nadie. Aunque también tenemos carencias... Paro, que se me ha ido la pinza...



Con el 2% del PIB en defensa y bien gastado, nos pondremos muy por delante de Marruecos.

PD- Nos obligan las circustancias y los "aliados", pero es un dinero que garantiza la paz y la derrota de las FFAA marroquies.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si oficialmente han muerto 4.000 contratistas civiles en Afganistan, mercenarios al servicio de los USA y no necesariamente todos norteamericanos, puede que la cifra real sea 10 veces mayor, pero cientos de miles de mercenarios son muchas viudas y huerfanos, demasiadas voces que callar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143609



Pues una vez vi las cifras de indemnizaciones pagadas y eran alucinantes. Pero puede que hubiera un cero de más o contaran las víctimas del ejército y la policía afganos que crearon los americanos.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No exactamente. Las subvenciones las anunciaba tu Antonia querida. Y tú haces el cálculo de lo que te cuesta menos la subvención. Y con eso tomas una decisión. Yo ya lo he pagado completito, pero el dinero prometido todavía no le he visto. Entiendes la diferencia o te lo tengo que explicar cómo a los retrasados mentales?



Si tienes que hacer cuentas para comprar un puto coche, tantos impuestos no pagarás ....   De todas formas me parece muy mal que se subvencione ese tipo de cosas y menos en estos tiempos. Si no cobras me parecerá de puta madre. Hay formas mejores de optimizar recursos.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Tiene pinta que la Pelufi, como han dicho por ahí atras ha puesto rumbo a Guam.
> Salvo giro repentino al norte y cambio de rumbo a Taiwan, la vieja se da el piro.



Yo creo que ahora girará para ir por la costa este de Filipinas....y Taiwán lo tiene a tiro de piedra desde Filipinas.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Egipto se caga ante Lavrov...


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si tienes que hacer cuentas para comprar un puto coche, tantos impuestos no pagarás ....



Te lo explico. Yo ya he pagado todo el coche completo, no hace falta que te preocupes por mis ingresos ni mis gastos pedazo de Nini. Pero lo que es mío, es mío.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Tiene pinta que la Pelufi, como han dicho por ahí atras ha puesto rumbo a Guam.
> Salvo giro repentino al norte y cambio de rumbo a Taiwan, la vieja se da el piro.



Es el juego de las bolitas

en que avión está la Pelosi??


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

China anuncia maniobras militares antes de la posible llegada de Pelosi a Taiwán


Varios aviones de guerra chinos volaron este martes por la mañana cerca de la línea que divide el estrecho de Taiwán, según una fuente anónima de Reuters. La agencia informó de que varios buques de guerra chinos habían permanecido cerca de la línea divisoria no oficial desde este lunes




www.eldiario.es


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es el juego de las bolitas
> 
> en que avión está la Pelosi??



Lo mismo va de azafata en algún vuelo civil de Kuala Lumpur a Taipei


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te lo explico. Yo ya he pagado todo el coche completo, no hace falta que te preocupes por mis ingresos ni mis gastos pedazo de Nini. Pero lo que es mío, es mío.



El banco ... lo ha pagao el banco ....


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tertsch es antirruso y antiserbio por naturaleza. Esa extracción austrohúngara, y ese apellido de origen esloveno o croata (una germanización de Trc)



Puede ser antiloquequiera. El problema es la profunda incoherencia de su discurso. Siendo un OTANista redomado, defiende la integridad de Ucrania, acusa a Putin de atacar la integridad de España, pero con Kosovo, ya cambia y defiende su derecho de independencia y tan pancho. Ni se molesta en argumentarlo, es así y punto. Sí señor, un gran parlamentario europeo.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Puede ser antiloquequiera. El problema es la profunda incoherencia de su discurso. Siendo un OTANista redomado, defiende la integridad de Ucrania, acusa a Putin de atacar la integridad de España, pero con Kosovo, ya cambia y defiende su derecho de independencia y tan pancho. Ni se molesta en argumentarlo, es así y punto. Sí señor, un gran parlamentario europeo.



Es nazi por encima de todo. Es también incoherente en su vida privada.


----------



## Señor X (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es el juego de las bolitas
> 
> en que avión está la Pelosi??



¿Qué pasa con Pelosi? ¿Tan importante es que pise el suelo de Taiwan? ¿Tiene una receta de cocina que solo puede decir al oido del presidente de Taiwan?

Os están manejando como quieren. Tanto China como EEUU. Todo es una filfa. Pelosi es nadie y a nadie le importa.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

HOY........


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Puede ser antiloquequiera. El problema es la profunda incoherencia de su discurso. Siendo un OTANista redomado, defiende la integridad de Ucrania, acusa a Putin de atacar la integridad de España, pero con Kosovo, ya cambia y defiende su derecho de independencia y tan pancho. Ni se molesta en argumentarlo, es así y punto. Sí señor, un gran parlamentario europeo.



No es muy congruente, pero bueno, dice lo que le mandan sus amos. No engaña a nadie desde hace años.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

¡¡¡¡Cuidado que la Pelosi ha virado el rumbo!!!

EDITO Avión desaparecido de los radares. Transpondedor apagado o pajaro derribado. 

¡¡¡A la vieja le gusta jugar!!! Parece que ya ha vuelto a dar posición, pero tras el cambio de rumbo ha desaparecido un par de minutos.









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight from Kuala Lumpur to Taipei on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*Shoigu dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron más de 30 obuses M777 y seis HIMARS MLRS durante la operación especial.*





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




El jefe del departamento de defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, durante una reunión de coleccionistas, señaló pérdidas significativas de las tropas del régimen ucraniano en armas patrón occidental. Según Shoigu, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están creciendo no solo en armas convencionales, sino también en armas pesadas. En particular, durante la operación militar especial, el régimen de Kyiv perdió 33 obuses M777 y seis lanzadores HIMARS como resultado de los ataques rusos. Ambas armas fueron suministradas a Ucrania desde los Estados Unidos.

El jefe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso señaló que solo en las últimas semanas, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han perdido casi 400 (396) ATGM Javelin y NLAW, así como 125 Stinger MANPADS.

Como resultado de los ataques rusos a los almacenes, las tropas ucranianas perdieron más de doscientos misiles contra los lanzadores universales HIMARS. Los misiles estaban en almacenes en las regiones de Nikolaev y Kharkov.

Además, durante la operación especial, se destruyeron cinco lanzadores de los sistemas antibuque Harpoon y misiles para ellos. En uno de los casos, la destrucción de Harpoon ocurrió hace unos días como resultado de un ataque puntual al almacén de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Odessa.

Sergei Shoigu señaló que las armas occidentales suministradas a Ucrania representan un peligro adicional para la región. La razón es, entre otras cosas, la *venta por parte del ejército ucraniano de armas suministradas por países de la OTAN en el mercado negro*. Muchos de estos hechos quedan registrados en la red. Están tratando de vender "a la izquierda" literalmente todo: desde chalecos antibalas y otras municiones hasta ametralladoras al estilo de la OTAN y sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

demasiado excedente y pronto se acabará el grifo. hay que ahorrar no?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX









Up to half the NATO weapons shipped to Ukraine are being sold in black markets


What is certain to be a lottery win for anti-Western terrorists is likely to present itself as karma when NATO-supplied weapons picked up for a song are used against the unfortunate populations of …




europerenaissance.com





Hasta la mitad de las armas de la OTAN enviadas a Ucrania se venden en los mercados negros

Un premio de lotería para los terroristas antioccidentales que probablemente se presente como un karma cuando las armas suministradas por la OTAN y recogidas por una canción sean utilizadas contra las desafortunadas poblaciones de Europa. La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, declaró el 9 de junio que "el envío de armas a Ucrania provocará la aparición de un mercado negro de armas, especialmente en Europa Occidental".

Del mismo modo, las sanciones no están funcionando y son contraproducentes, las transferencias masivas de armas de Occidente a Kiev han sido un desastre, desde cualquier perspectiva. En una entrevista concedida a US National Defense, el general de brigada del ejército ucraniano Volodymyr Karpenko admitió que su país perdió casi el 50% de todo el armamento y el equipo que recibió. Una parte fue destruida, pero esa no es toda la historia.

El Canal Uno ruso informó de cómo los militares ucranianos abandonan las armas en su retirada. Se filmaron las jabalinas de fabricación estadounidense y las minas antitanque alemanas abandonadas. Además, el armamento enviado a Ucrania acaba en los mercados negros y se vende en la llamada darknet y en las plataformas de la deep web. Allí se pueden comprar sistemas antitanque Javelin por unos 30.000 dólares o sistemas británicos NLAW por la mitad de precio. Hay demanda para ello, por supuesto. Los terroristas y las bandas criminales son los compradores.

Esta situación alarma a la Interpol. Ya el 28 de mayo, la directora de Europol, Catherine De Bolle, expresó su preocupación por el aumento de la importación de armas en los mercados negros de Europa.

Como parte de la política exterior de Washington, estas armas también provocarán inestabilidad en Oriente Medio, involucrado en conflictos locales, y se extenderán por toda la región, llegando incluso a lugares actualmente inestables. De hecho, se están investigando los envíos de armas a Bosnia, Kosovo y Albania, que pueden agravar el problema de seguridad en los Balcanes, y también en el Sahel.

El Estado Islámico (ISIS), también conocido como el Daesh es armado furtivamente por Washington. La CIA se está reorganizando esta vez en el Sahel, según la propia Victoria Nuland (Subsecretaria de Estado de EEUU para Asuntos Políticos), que lo ha declarado en mayo. *Urgido por Washington, el partido gobernante en España, el PSOE, ha provocado una ruptura con Argelia a causa de la guerra Marruecos-Polisario, privando probablemente a España de suministros esenciales de gas. Con qué propósito, además de la política exterior de Washington.* De vuelta a Europa, con el impulso de Washington, hay informes de que los grupos criminales de *Albania y Kosovo* están vendiendo armas a ISIS.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, declaró el 9 de junio que "el envío de armas a Ucrania provocará la aparición de un mercado negro de armas, especialmente en Europa Occidental". El Secretario General de la Interpol, Jurgen Stock, ha expresado una preocupación similar por el hecho de que África y los Balcanes europeos se conviertan en el destino de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Kiev, según informó el diario Le Figaro.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas son notoriamente corruptas. Hace tiempo que se cree que Ucrania es uno de los principales mercados de tráfico de armas en Europa. Es el tercer país con mayor índice de criminalidad de los 33 que hay en Europa. En el mundo actual, el comercio ilícito desempeña un papel importante en la financiación de las redes terroristas y extremistas a nivel mundial.

Con la guerra alimentada por Washington que muestra pocos signos de disminución, la crisis migratoria y el mercado negro, Europa podría ver cómo grupos armados y ataques terroristas como estos se extienden a sus capitales.

En 2019 un alto dirigente de Daesh, Al-Bara Shishani, fue detenido en Ucrania y se sabe que los líderes de Azov simpatizan con el grupo, adoptando incluso algunas de sus tácticas. Ya en 2015 se informó de una colaboración entre radicales islámicos y milicias ucranianas.

Se teme que, incluso después de que se resuelva el conflicto en Ucrania, los grupos ultranacionalistas respaldados por Israel, ayudados y armados por la OTAN y posiblemente por las redes ultranacionalistas turcas, puedan seguir activos en operaciones de sabotaje y terrorismo, convirtiendo así la fase de posconflicto de Europa en un largo escenario de conflicto de pesadilla de contrainsurgencia y guerra irregular.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

la basura se entremezcla nada es casual en el efecto mariposa de la imposición del no gas argelino a la basura kosovar partiendo de la pobre ucrania, invadida de dolares de papel mojado en el mar de china
Si será en octubre o antes, demasiados frentes abiertos, ni un puto duro y usa a por todas porque no tiene ya nada

suerte amegos


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Estonia planea "romperle la espalda" a Rusia*
> 
> Sofia Dudarova 20 julio 2022 a las 17:04
> 
> ...



hay países que no tienen ninguna razón de ser. si hasta hace cuatro días no han sido habrá sido por algo.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Cuidado que la Pelosi ha virado el rumbo!!!



Es que no es improbable lo que yo decía antes. Tienen miedo a sobrevolar el océano y van sobre tierra todo el rato. Del Norte de Luzón a Taiwan apenas hay 400Km . Esa media hora larga de vuelo va a ser lo importante, antes simplemente evitan esas islas artificiales chinas o los barcos de su marina. Y también se van pensando las cosas. O quizá en el avion no va la vieja, que ha ido en in vuelo civil, en realidad visita un país que USA no reconoce y no puede ser una visita de estado. Así que puede ir en un vuelo malayo perfectamente


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Cuidado que la Pelosi ha virado el rumbo!!!



Yo digo que no va


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

El equipo del ejército chino comienza a apilarse en las playas de la provincia de Fujian, la más cercana a Taiwán.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El equipo del ejército chino comienza a apilarse en las playas de la provincia de Fujian, la más cercana a Taiwán.



Por fin el Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación recuperará el sagrado suelo patrio y acabará con ese nido de ratas traidoras. Mao Zedong wan sui!


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Una bomba de vacío mató a 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en la cárcel Olenivka.*
El fiscal general de Ucrania, Andriy Kostin, dijo que una investigación preliminar realizada por *Ucrania* y varios expertos internacionales indican que la bomba supuestamente explotó dentro del campo, donde se encontraban los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. "Esto definitivamente no es un ataque con cohetes", dijo Kostin.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Una bomba de vacío mató a 50 prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en la cárcel Olenivka.*
> El fiscal general de Ucrania, Andriy Kostin, dijo que una investigación preliminar realizada por *Ucrania* y varios expertos internacionales indican que la bomba supuestamente explotó dentro del campo, donde se encontraban los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. "Esto definitivamente no es un ataque con cohetes", dijo Kostin.



Ucranianos, dos palabras, tres mentiras, @rejon, el portavoz de los nazis ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que 22.000 soldados rusos están listos para avanzar hacia Kriviy Rih y Mykolaiv.*
El asesor presidencial ucraniano, Oleksiy Arestovych, dijo que alrededor de 22.000 soldados rusos se están preparando para avanzar hacia las ciudades de Kriviy Rih y Mykolaiv.

Y nuevamente en la región de Jerson, las tropas ucranianas liberaron unas 50 ciudades, según Yuri Sobolevsky, subjefe del depuesto consejo regional de Jerson.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania asegura que 22.000 soldados rusos están listos para avanzar hacia Kriviy Rih y Mykolaiv.*
> El asesor presidencial ucraniano, Oleksiy Arestovych, dijo que alrededor de 22.000 soldados rusos se están preparando para avanzar hacia las ciudades de Kriviy Rih y Mykolaiv.
> 
> Y nuevamente en la región de Jerson, las tropas ucranianas liberaron unas 50 ciudades, según Yuri Sobolevsky, subjefe del depuesto consejo regional de Jerson.



Si los han matao a todos .....


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucranianos, dos palabras, tres mentiras, @rejon, el portavoz de los nazis ucranianos.



Y tú el mierda portavoz de los nazis comunistas......que se te vé el plumon...chinito de MIELDA......


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

* Se cae el portal FlightRadar24, donde decenas de miles de personas seguían el avión de Pelosi *

*Lástima que no se caiga el puto avión también*


----------



## delhierro (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si tienes que hacer cuentas para comprar un puto coche, tantos impuestos no pagarás ....   De todas formas me parece muy mal que se subvencione ese tipo de cosas y menos en estos tiempos. Si no cobras me parecerá de puta madre. Hay formas mejores de optimizar recursos.



Seguro que es un comunisssssta, "venga a que papa estado le pague los gastos". Modo Voxeras ON.

La verdad es que es gracioso que la gente que "odia" al estado se apunte luego a todo tipo de pagas, subsidios, etc....


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania ha abierto 1.451 procesos penales que investigan delitos contra niños.*
El fiscal general adjunto de *Ucrania*, Ihor Mustetsa, ha informado de que hay al menos 668 procedimientos abiertos relacionados con la violencia contra los niños, incluidas lesiones, asesinatos y violencia sexual, y 777 casos relacionados con ataques a instalaciones que afectan a los niños, mientras que otros casos incluyen el movimiento forzado de jóvenes ucranianos.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Los portaaviones USA más la flota que le acompaña sirven para proyectar fuerza sobre países "normales", no como China o Rusia, por citar a los dos más potentes. La potencia aérea de un solo de ellos es el equivalente a la de cualquier país de la Tierra quitando 10 o 12 paíese.
> Un portaaviones norteamericano de la clase Nimitz o Gerald Ford tiene un valor, según ellos, de 10.000 millones de dólares la unidad solo construirlo, más el precio de los 80 o 90 aviones que contiene, es decir, otros 10.0000 millones. Si por un ataque de misiles por saturación , los rusos y/o chinos hunden solo uno, se te van 20.000 millones al fondo del mar, gastándote en ello apenas unas decenas de millones en misiles. Por eso no los exponen o los tienen rodeados de decenas de barcos con decenas de contramedidas.
> De hecho, ya hay dudas entre los estrategas norteamericanos del Pentágono de la utilidad de los megaportaaviones, por coste de construcción y mantenimiento. Las mismas dudas que están surgiendo en este conflicto sobre la utilidad real del tanque.
> Ya hay previsiones de que la serie que se está construyendo, la Gerald Ford, será la última de los grandes portaaviones, frente a la versión LHD, de la clase America o la Wasp, mucho más económicos y más versátiles. Son algo así como nuestro JCI, que te sirve tanto para un roto como para un descosido aunque algo más grandes y técnicamente superiores. Haciendo números con un megaportaavviones construyen dos LHD, te sobra dinero y tienes la misma potencia de fuego.
> Francia, aún instalada en su Grandeur, construirá un portaaviones nuclear, que se comerá el presupuesto de Defensa de dos o tres años. Nosotros por 400 millones pusimos algo decente en el agua, exportamos un par de ellos a Australia y bajo licencia construyeron dos en Turquía. Ahora el problema lo tenemos con los Harrier que apenas le quedan unos años de vida. No pasa nada lo conviertes en un portahelicopteros como hacen los australianos y tira millas. Nuestro enemigo no está en el Indico o el estrecho de Taiwan, lo tenemos a unas decenas de km. Lo mejor es invertir en buenos submarinos y en aviones que apenas tarden unos minutos en ponerse a zumbar en Rabat. Y en agilidad y velocidad al Eurofighter no le gana casi nadie. Aunque también tenemos carencias... Paro, que se me ha ido la pinza...



Te has dejado el enorme coste que supone perder a la tripulación, especialmente a la oficialidad. Y el largo tiempo necesario para substituirlos.


----------



## Plutarko (2 Ago 2022)

Habia 350000 personas siguiendo el vuelo.
Ha estado unos minutos "lento"
Ahora parece que va bien. Solo hay 150000 personas siguiendolo ahora mismo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Alemania brindará apoyo militar a Ucrania "el tiempo que sea necesario"*
En una entrevista con el diario canadiense _The Globe and Mail_ , el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, aseguró que Alemania "continuará brindando este apoyo a* Ucrania* durante el tiempo que sea necesario".
Scholz rechazó las acusaciones de no haber respetado los plazos fijados para la entrega de armas: el de Berlín es un claro revés a la "política estricta de todos los gobiernos federales alemanes: no exportar armas a zonas en crisis".
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Ahora parece que apunta a Guam el avion de la vieja mafiosa


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*El Instituto de la Guerra de EEUU culpa a Rusia de la muerte de 53 presos ucranianos en la cárcel de Olenivka.*
El grupo de expertos de EEUU ha informado, citando a dos funcionarios estadounidenses anónimos, de que no hay evidencia de que las fuerzas ucranianas usaran lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS para atacar un campo de prisioneros cerca de la ciudad de *Olenivka* en la región de Donetsk el 28 de julio.

Según el ISW las imágenes satelitales y de otro tipo del sitio muestran que el ataque sólo dañó un edificio sin derrumbar sus paredes ni dejar cráteres de proyectiles en los alrededores, lo que indica "fuertemente" que la destrucción de la prisión fue el resultado de un "ataque de precisión o un incendiario o explosivo plantado internamente".

"Si *Ucrania* hubiera utilizado algo que no fuera HIMARS para realizar el ataque, es casi seguro que el ataque habría dejado daños colaterales alrededor de las instalaciones, incluidos cráteres y otros edificios dañados", dijo ISW.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Cuidado que la Pelosi ha virado el rumbo!!!
> 
> EDITO Avión desaparecido de los radares. Transpondedor apagado o pajaro derribado.
> 
> ...





https://www.radarbox.com/data/flights/SPAR19/1824926220



Creo que @Expected ha dado en el clavo.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ago 2022)

Enviarán otra cosa claro o más dinero a costa de todos los Españoles que no llegan a fin de mes.


*El Gobierno cancela la entrega a Ucrania de tanques Leopard: "Están en una situación absolutamente lamentable"*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha avanzado que el Gobierno finalmente no enviará a* Ucrania* los tanques 'Leopard' almacenados en la Base Militar de Zaragoza por estar "en una situación absolutamente lamentable".
Así lo confirmó durante su visita a la Unidad Médica de Aeroevacuación (Umaer) en la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid), donde explicó que estos tanques llevan en desuso desde "hace muchos años".
"Estamos hoy viendo todas las posibilidades, pero ya le puedo decir que los 'Leopard' que no se usan en Zaragoza desde hace muchos años no es posible (enviarlos) porque están en una situación absolutamente lamentable", declaró Robles. "Ha habido los exámenes correspondientes y están en unas condiciones que no se pueden utilizar. No los podemos dar porque serían un riesgo para las personas", ahondó.


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

China movilizo lanzaderas de misiles pesados a Fujian...

La paz tiene la horas contadas entre China y Taiwan.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El banco ... lo ha pagao el banco ....



Ya me has aburrido. Al frigorífico.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Enviarán otra cosa claro o más dinero a costa de todos los Españoles que no llegan a fin de mes.
> 
> 
> *El Gobierno cancela la entrega a Ucrania de tanques Leopard: "Están en una situación absolutamente lamentable"*
> ...



Una de las razones por las cuales la OTAN se la acaba de envainar en Kosovo es precisamente esa. Los arsenales están llenos de material obsoleto o en tan malas condiciones que no se puede usar en un conflicto.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*El Gobierno cancela la entrega a Ucrania de tanques Leopard: "Están en una situación absolutamente lamentable"*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha avanzado que el Gobierno finalmente no enviará a* Ucrania* los tanques 'Leopard' almacenados en la Base Militar de Zaragoza por estar "en una situación absolutamente lamentable".

Así lo confirmó durante su visita a la Unidad Médica de Aeroevacuación (Umaer) en la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid), donde explicó que estos tanques llevan en desuso desde "hace muchos años".

"Estamos hoy viendo todas las posibilidades, pero ya le puedo decir que los 'Leopard' que no se usan en Zaragoza desde hace muchos años no es posible (enviarlos) porque están en una situación absolutamente lamentable", declaró Robles. "Ha habido los exámenes correspondientes y están en unas condiciones que no se pueden utilizar. No los podemos dar porque serían un riesgo para las personas", ahondó.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que deben ser casi todos en algunas unidades. Polonia se ha metido hasta la cintura en ese fango y todos. Yo conozco a varios militares españoles que han literalmente desaparecido de su móvil desde marzo más o menos. Y de uno me consta que está allí, algo dijo e Finlandia para despistar pero está allí. A los muertos los traerán, si encuentran loa cadáveres, con discreción, pondrán paga a la alegre viuda y a vivir.



Todo español que apoye a anglosion es traidor y merece una muerte deshonrosa y su oprobio público y el de su familia correspondiente


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ago 2022)

Y seguimos con las excusas. Dos funcionarios estadounidenses anónimos (esto ya es de chiste) dicen que no hay evidencias. Y que si Ucrania hubiese lanzado algo que no fuesen Himars, el ataque hubiese dejado daños colaterales. Ya, pero es que Rusia dijo desde el primer momento que fueron Himars, por tanto es coherent que no haya daños colaterales, como ellos mismos reconocen que no habría de haber sido un ataque con Himars. Hace unas horas leiamos a los agentes Ucranianos que se usaron bombas de vacio y que el ataue no pudo ser con cohetes....ahora desde EEUU reconocen que el tipo de ataque de precisión si podría ser de Himars (pero que no lo es porque no hay evidencias de que Ucrania los usase para atacar allí, que van a decir las haya o no)


*El Instituto de la Guerra de EEUU culpa a Rusia de la muerte de 53 presos ucranianos en la cárcel de Olenivka*
El grupo de expertos de EEUU ha informado, *citando a dos funcionarios estadounidenses anónimos*, de que no hay evidencia de que las fuerzas ucranianas usaran lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS para atacar un campo de prisioneros cerca de la ciudad de *Olenivka* en la región de Donetsk el 28 de julio.
Según el ISW las imágenes satelitales y de otro tipo del sitio muestran que el ataque sólo dañó un edificio sin derrumbar sus paredes ni dejar cráteres de proyectiles en los alrededores, lo que indica "fuertemente" que la destrucción de la prisión fu*e el resultado de un "ataque de precisión* o un incendiario o explosivo plantado internamente".
"Si *Ucrania* hubiera utilizado algo que no fuera HIMARS para realizar el ataque, es casi seguro que el ataque habría dejado daños colaterales alrededor de las instalaciones, incluidos cráteres y otros edificios dañados", dijo ISW.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> China movilizo lanzaderas de misiles pesados a Fujian...
> 
> La paz tiene la horas contadas entre China y Taiwan.



Si, parece que más que derribar el avión de la bruja, que es lo que quieren los satanicos, invadirán alguna de las islas o todas que son muy suyos estos. Y a esperar que hacen los malos con el gatillo en el dedo sobre todo lo que huela a azufre al este de hawai


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2022)

eso dependerá del despliegue actual del EPL chino, su base son los tres ejércitos de maniobra actuales que poseen si están desplegados y en sus posiciones es que se va liar y gorda


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Pelosi's Plane Reportedly Headed For Taiwan As PLA Forces Surge Across Strait


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Seguro que es un comunisssssta, "venga a que papa estado le pague los gastos". Modo Voxeras ON.
> 
> La verdad es que es gracioso que la gente que "odia" al estado se apunte luego a todo tipo de pagas, subsidios, etc....



En el fondo son subvenciones encubiertas para las empresas. Que no se por que santos cojones se las dan .... Van directas del banco a la empresa de turno y en medio está el gilipollas este que a ver cuando cobra .... si cobra ....  

Oye ... lo de Ayuso épico ....  De título de peli porno: Ayuso No Limits .....


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

*It's after 7:00pm in Taiwan, and Reuters reports that the military aircraft likely carrying House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and her delegation has departed Malaysia and could be bypassing the South China Sea, where the Chinese navy has been conducting sporadic military drills*.

The plane widely believed to be Pelosi's departed Kuala Lumpur at 3:42pm local time, with the destination listed as "N/A". However some have noted another US Air Force C-40C had landed in Kuala Lumpur on the same day Pelosi was there, so it's still uncertain which aircraft could be transporting the House Speaker


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Bélgica congela activos rusos por valor de 50.500 millones de euros.*
Según el medio de comunicación belga _De Morgen_, los activos congelados incluyen "todo tipo de activos financieros, como dinero y acciones propiedad de 1.229 personas y otras 110 entidades, como políticos rusos, oligarcas, bancos y empresas".


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Ha vuelto a girar al Norte, va siguiendo la costa oriental filipina.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Ojo que al final esta dando un rodeo pero que si va a aterrizar...


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*La cuenta de la red social de VK de Medvedev llama a ocupar Georgia y Kazajistán y su asistente asegura que ha sido pirateada.*
Los medios rusos informaron que *Dmitry Medvedev*, ex presidente y vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de *Rusia*, había publicado una publicación en la red social VK que decía que *Georgia* debería fusionarse con *Rusia*.

También dijo que Kazajstán es un estado artificial, lo acusó de lanzar un "genocidio" contra los rusos y agregó que el orden se restablecerá allí solo cuando *Rusia* interfiera.

La publicación fue eliminada de la cuenta de *Medvedev* poco después de su publicación. Más tarde, un asistente de Medvedev dijo que la cuenta había sido pirateada.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y seguimos con las excusas. Dos funcionarios estadounidenses anónimos (esto ya es de chiste) dicen que no hay evidencias. Y que si Ucrania hubiese lanzado algo que no fuesen Himars, el ataque hubiese dejado daños colaterales. Ya, pero es que Rusia dijo desde el primer momento que fueron Himars, por tanto es coherent que no haya daños colaterales, como ellos mismos reconocen que no habría de haber sido un ataque con Himars. Hace unas horas leiamos a los agentes Ucranianos que se usaron bombas de vacio y que el ataue no pudo ser con cohetes....ahora desde EEUU reconocen que el tipo de ataque de precisión si podría ser de Himars (pero que no lo es porque no hay evidencias de que Ucrania los usase para atacar allí, que van a decir las haya o no)
> 
> 
> *El Instituto de la Guerra de EEUU culpa a Rusia de la muerte de 53 presos ucranianos en la cárcel de Olenivka*
> ...



Hoy en día no hay problema en decir que 2+2 son 5, la gente aplaudirá puntualmente a las ocho


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Reuters further observes that "In addition to the military incursions into Taiwan's air defense identification zone (ADIZ) on a nearly daily basis this year, two Chinese warships – a missile destroyer and guided-missile frigate – were also tracked in international waters off the coast of Lanyu Island in eastern Taiwan early Tuesday morning." 

*On Monday evening, Taiwan and US media sources said she's expected to touch down at Taipei Songshan Airport at 10:20pm Tuesday night.*

China's foreign ministry has repeated that it's prepared to respond to what it says is a blatant violation of its sovereignty and the One China principle with "forceful measures". *Some serious military hardware is meanwhile being maneuvered on the ground in nearby Fujian province, which sits just across from the self-ruled island.*

En 2 horas debería llegar

hora local taipei 20:00


----------



## Plutarko (2 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ojo que al final esta dando un rodeo pero que si va a aterrizar...



Ya es a la altura de Davao, a unos 2000km de Taiwan.
Va a 450kts a si que calcular que llega como pronto a las 16:30 hora española si no da mas rodeos. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las razones por las cuales la OTAN se la acaba de envainar en Kosovo es precisamente esa. Los arsenales están llenos de material obsoleto o en tan malas condiciones que no se puede usar en un conflicto.



Lo único que ha conseguido la OTAN en este conflicto es aplazarlo un mes.
De momento; En septiembre ya veremos.


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2022)

disparen el hipersonico o algo


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

¡¡¡¡ Que la vieja va pa allá !!!! 

¡Palomitas para la sobremesa!


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Que si que no...


----------



## aurariola (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y andas pidiendo subvenciones para un puto coche? Que miserable ....



pues tienes razon , mejor que se los den a los 700 asesores de nuestro amado presidente, que se lo gasten en gasolina para el falcon, en el medio millon de politicos o en subvencionar los 7 hijos de mohamed y sus dos esposas.......... perdon se me olvidaban las pensiones vitalicias de nuestros amados diputados y presidentes autonomicos, el tio este del coche electrico pidiendo la subvencion que le prometieron es que es mala persona y un facha de manual.....


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, no quiero ser un clon de All Seeing Eye (algunos le recordaréis como el numerólgo del foro), pero:

2 de Agosto de 2022

2 + 2 + 0 + 2 + 2 (día + año) = 8
8 = mes

día + año = mes

Todos 2 o múltiplos de 2.

88.

Para darle al coco mientras esperamos que la vieja baje del avión.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Pelosi's Plane Reportedly Headed For Taiwan As PLA Forces Surge Across Strait



La única solución viable para evitar el conflicto, es que los yankis convenzan al gobierno taiwanes de negarle la entrada a la Pelusas. Los yankis quedan bien, los chinos también, pero los taiwaneses como Cagancho de Almagro, aunque realmente son el último mono aquí, y serán los que se la tengan que envainar. Si no hacen eso, solo les queda liberar a Godzilla y que empiece a atacar ciudades...  o se lía


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Por cierto, no quiero ser un clon de All Seeing Eye (algunos le recordaréis como el numerólgo del foro), pero:
> 
> 2 de Agosto de 2022
> 
> ...



¿88 no significaba algo?


----------



## Argentium (2 Ago 2022)

*La empresa india GAIL raciona el gas al cortar el suministro la antigua unidad de Gazprom*
02/08/2022

La mayor distribuidora de gas de la India, GAIL Ltd, ha comenzado a racionar el gas, cortando los suministros a los clientes industriales y de fertilizantes después de que las importaciones se vieran afectadas por su acuerdo con una antigua unidad del gigante energético ruso Gazprom, según dijeron dos fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto.
El menor suministro de gas afectará a la producción de urea de la India, y un recorte sostenido elevaría las importaciones del nutriente del suelo, dijo una fuente de la industria de fertilizantes al tanto de los recortes.


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

No pueden hacer nada contra el avión sin entrar en guerra con EEUU.
En mi opinión lanzaran un ataque sobre la isla, antes o después de la visita.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Ante el fracaso de la guerra proxy contra Rusia, EEUU intenta escalar la situación en Serbia y Taiwan.
> 
> La OTAN tiene miles de tropas en Kosovo, podría debilitar severamente a Serbia ¿pero China?¿están zumbados? Si fuerzan a China a ir a por Taiwan no habrá ninguna forma de parales ¿y luego qué? ¿sanciones a China? Si van a por China el guano que estamos viviendo ahora será un paseo por el parque comparado con la catástrofe que provocará privarnos del mercado chino.
> 
> Estos tíos están fatal.



Si se invade Taiwan a internet le quedan tres meses de vida desde el momento que cae la primera bomba.

Falta de repuestos.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo único que ha conseguido la OTAN en este conflicto es aplazarlo un mes.
> De momento; En septiembre ya veremos.



Lo cual es peor para Ucrania. Porque de hecho son quienes se están llevando la peor parte. Mira cuánto les quiere Occidente...


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Llego la hora de la verdad para China, faltan menos de 2 hs para que el avión aterrice en Taipéi.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si se invade Taiwan a internet le quedan tres meses de vida desde el momento que cae la primera bomba.
> 
> Falta de repuestos.



La economía mundial se hundiría, teniendo en cuenta la importancia de internet.

Las consecuencias serían aún peores que con la situación actual.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Llego la hora de la verdad para China, faltan menos de 2 hs para que el avión aterrice en Taipéi.



Llegó la hora de la verdad para todos nosotros.
Ya veremos si esta noche vivimos en el mismo planeta.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Llegó la hora de la verdad para todos nosotros.
> Ya veremos si esta noche vivimos en el mismo planeta.



No va a pasar nada.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Si un avión militar extranjero entra sin permiso en tu espacio aéreo (Para los chinos el espacio aéreo de Taiwan es el suyo) es una invasión y un acto de guerra de libro 

Así que están pillados los dos 

La loca del coño esta tiene en su manos desencadenar la III GM

Salvo que China se eche para atrás pero entonces ya han dicho los british que ellos también van de visita a Taiwan y empezaría todo occidente a pasarle a China por la cara la manita y lo que no es la manita ...

Jodido el tema


----------



## aurariola (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las razones por las cuales la OTAN se la acaba de envainar en Kosovo es precisamente esa. Los arsenales están llenos de material obsoleto o en tan malas condiciones que no se puede usar en un conflicto.



estados unidos no va a soltar la ratera de kosovo, cuando trasporten material de guerra y unos cuantos miles de fanaticos islamistas les soltaran la correa y enmierdaran de nuevo europa .....
lo siento por los serbios que pondran la sangre y sufriran la limpieza etnica si rusia y china no lo evitan, la onu y el derecho internacional murieron con yugoslavia.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Por cierto, no quiero ser un clon de All Seeing Eye (algunos le recordaréis como el numerólgo del foro), pero:
> 
> 2 de Agosto de 2022
> 
> ...



Zappa, la mitad de los números enteros son múltiplo de 2. Se les suele llamar "pares"


----------



## coscorron (2 Ago 2022)

Quien iba a decir lo bien que nos cuidarían estos democratas y nobeles de la paz ... Mi opinión es que más allá de algún gesto como acompañar con cazas el avion de Pelosi no van a tener pero ya me equivoque con el tema de la invasión de Ucrania así que en estos tiempos no me puedo apostar la cuenta por nada.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No va a pasar nada.



Ojalá tengas razón, yo no lo tengo tan claro.
Lo mismo decíamos con Putin y Ucrania y la comida ya ha duplicado su precio en muchos casos.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Ago 2022)

Por donde va el avion de la vieja?


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

El enlace al vuelo de la vieja, ya no funciona...
Se viene apagón.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Zappa, la mitad de los números enteros son múltiplo de 2.



Si, coño, si es una coincidencia...

¿O no lo es?


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si se invade Taiwan a internet le quedan tres meses de vida desde el momento que cae la primera bomba.
> 
> Falta de repuestos.



Por el momento ya empezo a agonizar...jajajaj
Varios sitios web presentan fallos


----------



## workforfood (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón, yo no lo tengo tan claro.
> Lo mismo decíamos con Putin y Ucrania y la comida ya ha duplicado su precio en muchos casos.



Putin va a paso Zombi en el conflicto con Ucrania, le importa dos huevos por eso la guerra se va prolongar hasta el invierno. Tú te imaginas a un tipo como Stalin que le hubieran pasado la mano por la cara Ucrania con ayuda de la Unión europeda. Al siguiente día toma toda Ucrania matando lo que sea y por cierto todos los políticos o muertos o a Siberia al Gulag y al momento que le tosan encima monta el argamedón. A Putin le han vacilado durante años y ahora está en una guerrita sin movilizar casi nada.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> pues tienes razon , mejor que se los den a los 700 asesores de nuestro amado presidente, que se lo gasten en gasolina para el falcon, en el medio millon de politicos o en subvencionar los 7 hijos de mohamed y sus dos esposas.......... perdon se me olvidaban las pensiones vitalicias de nuestros amados diputados y presidentes autonomicos,



blablablabla .... Sois unos bocazas del 12. Los únicos que tiene pensión vitalicia en este pais son los ex-presidentes del gobierno. Nadie más.

Y desde luego es muchísimo mejor dedicar ese dinero de subvenciones para las empresas automovilísticas en becar a estudiantes de recursos limitados y especialmente dotados o en hacer fijo al médico de mi ambulatorio, que cada dos meses me lo cambian.



> el tio este del coche electrico pidiendo la subvencion que le prometieron es que es mala persona y un facha de manual.....



Ese, además de facha, es un gilipollas que está de acuerdo con Ayuso en despilfarrar energia como si no hubiera mañana (que es de lo que trataba la conversación en principio). Luego la culpa de Antonio ....


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Por el momento ya empezo a agonizar...jajajaj
> Varios sitios web presentan fallos



¿Tienes links o algo?
Si vemos que internet se está cayendo, podemos asumir que nos vamos al carajo.

Por si acaso, fue un placer, conforeros.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Coco, mejor ser estado títere yankee que el nuevo Tibet. 

Que al (justificado) anti-americanismo no nos nuble la vista.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Por el momento ya empezo a agonizar...jajajaj
> Varios sitios web presentan fallos



Si lo dices por este ilustre floro, lleva presentando fallos años, desde que murió Calopez y pusieron a su clon.


----------



## aurariola (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> blablablabla .... Sois unos bocazas del 12. Los únicos que tiene pensión vitalicia en este pais son los ex-presidentes del gobierno. Nadie más.
> 
> Y desde luego es muchísimo mejor dedicar ese dinero de subvenciones para las empresas automovilísticas en becar a estudiantes de recursos limitados y especialmente dotados o en hacer fijo al médico de mi ambulatorio, que cada dos meses me lo cambian.
> 
> ...



para ti el perro gordo, cuando la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue, mejor darle la razon........








¿Cuánto cobran los expresidentes autonómicos condenados?


Quim Torra mantiene su derecho a retribución mensual y a pensión vitalicia pese a su condena por inhabilitación, al igual que otros presidentes autonómicos.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Putin va a paso Zombi en el conflicto con Ucrania, le importa dos huevos por eso la guerra se va prolongar hasta el invierno. Tú te imaginas a un tipo como Stalin que le hubieran pasado la mano por la cara Ucrania con ayuda de la Unión europeda. Al siguiente día toma toda Ucrania matando lo que sea y por cierto todos los políticos o muertos o a Siberia al Gulag y al momento que le tosan encima monta el argamedón. A Putin le han vacilado durante años y ahora está en una guerrita sin movilizar casi nada.



No mueve porque así le va bien


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

Yo imagino que sí. Tal como hicieron anteriormente con milicianos que volvieron del Donbass.
Interesante de leer un poco: *Convención Internacional contra el reclutamiento, la utilización, la financiación y el entrenamiento de mercenarios*


Y encuentro también este, que no tiene mucho que ver pero podría ser ampliamente aplicado por quien tuviere los huevos necesarios:
*Ley Orgánica 2/1997, de 19 de junio, reguladora de la cláusula de conciencia de los profesionales de la información.*


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Zappa, la mitad de los números enteros son múltiplo de 2. Se les suele llamar "pares"



¡Descreído, escéptico fascista vendido a la ciencia oficial!


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Por donde va el avion de la vieja?



Ahora mismo está pasando justo por delante de la luna llena


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo imagino que sí. Tal como hicieron anteriormente con milicianos que volvieron del Donbass.
> Interesante de leer un poco: *Convención Internacional contra el reclutamiento, la utilización, la financiación y el entrenamiento de mercenarios*
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff, la cláusula de conciencia... Muy pocos periodistas se aferran a ella, son unos amorales.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> para ti el perro gordo, cuando la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue, mejor darle la razon........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a repetir: Los únicos que cobran pensión vitalicia de las arcas españolas son los ex-presidentes del gobierno. Desde luego los diputados, senadores o ministros, no.

Y luego cada autonomía, con sus dineros, hará lo que quiera y habrá las que paguen esa pensión y habrá las que no, que son la mayoría.


----------



## workforfood (2 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> No mueve porque así le va bien



No se mueve porque este conflicto para Rusia es muy menor, la gente no se da cuenta que 1/3 del ejército ruso son soldados de los ejércitos populares del donetsk y de Lugansk, mucho checheno y el ejército regular son voluntarios. Es que esta guerrita es lo que es un conflicto armado muy limitado para escribir un post al día como mucho pero se ha metido gente que te escribe 100 post diarios casi todos proOTAN comentando cualquier chorrada que ha salido en la tele o en twitter. Pues no, va a paso lento y con los mínimos medios para tomar lo que les queda del óblast de donetsk.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Coco, mejor ser estado títere yankee que el nuevo Tibet.



En el nuevo Tibet la peña aplaude con las orejas. Los que se quejan son los curas (*), que ya no tienen esclavos.  

(*) Entendiendo "cura" como el charlatán de turno de la religión de turno.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Alguien tenía duda? Ni un solo experto ha podido tener acceso a esa zona, pero con las imágenes les basta....bueno y sin las imágenes también.
> 
> 
> El fiscal general de *Ucrania*, Andriy Kostin, ha anunciado que una investigación preliminar realizada por *Ucrania* y varios expertos internacionales ha determinado que el ataque ruso a la cárcel de Olenivka en la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado viernes, en el que murieron 50 presos calcinados, no se realizó con cohetes sino con bombas de vacío, prohibidas por la *Convención de Ginebra* debido a su gran poder de "devastación".
> ...



Son cazas de brujas sanas.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

Joder con los chinorris, no se andan con chiquitas. 

_The Chinese intercontinental missile DF5b is being transported somewhere.
The DF5b has an estimated range of 12,000-15,000 kilometers and can carry 3-8 hydrogen warheads.
(añado foto del amiguito)_






La hegemonía usana está game over, cada vez es más público y notorio.
China debería de invadir Taiwan y quedársela. Japón no creo que se quiera meter en un conflicto directo con los chinos por una puta isla de mierda.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es nazi por encima de todo. Es también* incoherente* en su vida privada.




Eso es típico de los intransigentes.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No se mueve porque este conflicto para Rusia es muy menor, la gente no se da cuenta que 1/3 del ejército ruso son soldados de los ejércitos populares del donetsk y de Lugansk, mucho checheno y el ejército regular son voluntarios. Es que esta guerrita es lo que es un conflicto armado muy limitado para escribir un post al día como mucho pero se ha metido gente que te escribe 100 post diarios casi todos proOTAN comentando cualquier chorrada que ha salido en la tele o en twitter. Pues no, va a paso lento y con los mínimos medios para tomar lo que les queda del óblast de donetsk.



Correcto, porque además indirectamente consigue por méritos globalistas que la UE esté jodida económicamente


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Ago 2022)

el sistema de castas tibetano dejaba en pañales al indio. hay una película de finales de los 20 o principio de los 30 de un lama en procesión sobre un enrome carruaje, sentado en un trono... el carruaje lo arrastra un ejército de esclavos que van recibiendo latigazos de los acólitos del lama. incluso el público devoto recibía lo suyo si no dejaba paso con suficiente presteza a su santidad.

y ahora vamos a tomarnos una meditacioncitas en honor al dalai lama, esa autoridad moral.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

El clapham esta tranquilo .
Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . Le ha dicho que la CIA ha contratado al campeon mundial de Poker , el argentino Damian Salas para que analice las amenazas de la RP China y ha concluido que los chinos van de Farol . 
La ex archiduquesa Pelosi aterrizara en Taipei como estaba previsto y el Xi sera humillado publicamente . Se despejan las dudas 
El Zar Vladimirovich I continuara siendo el guadian del centeno ( y del trigo , del gas , del paladio , etc ) 
El clapham lo siente por el camarada @ZHU DE , lo que le ha hecho el Xi no tiene nombre . Dejara ZHU el glorioso partido ? 
El clapham esta en contacto con Li Chang , la presidenta del Comite de Bienvenida de la Pelosi . Se espera que el recibimieno sea multitudinario y apoteosico . La carretera nacional # 1 que va desde el aeropuerto Taoyuan al Instituto Americano de Taiwan ( embajada US de facto ) sera cortada al trafico . Hay muchos controles de seguridad . La Pelosi dormira esta noche en el Instituto Americano ...
Y manana se entrevistara con la presidenta Tsai Ing-Wen a la que obsequiara con un regalo de estado : un collar de perlas 
El Xi lleva toda la tarde vomitando y sudando frio . La vocera de Exteriores china Hua Chunying ha dicho que el camarada Xi se ha intoxicado con gambas de la ria de Arousa pero que esta recuperandose . Ni el propio Xi se lo cree 
Dicen las malas lenguas que este viaje de la Pelosi tiene tinte electoral 
La ex archiduquesa quiere competir en las primarias del Partido Democrata y convertirse en Ms president . 
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ojalá tengas razón, yo no lo tengo tan claro.
> Lo mismo decíamos con Putin y Ucrania y* la comida ya ha duplicado su precio en muchos casos.*



Pero no ha habido, ni va a haber desastre nuclear. Consecuencias económicas tienen todas las guerras. Y si pasa algo en Taiwan sucederá lo mismo: los yankis tocan los cojones y las hostias se las llevan los taiwaneses. Como en Ucrania también.

Que se va a reordenar el mundo y en occidente vamos a tener una crisis que te cagas? Si, pero es lo que hay y antes o después tenía que llegar. No se puede vivir a costa de los demás por siempre, algún día los otros se hartan y se te acaba el chollo.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con Pelosi? ¿Tan importante es que pise el suelo de Taiwan? ¿Tiene una receta de cocina que solo puede decir al oido del presidente de Taiwan?
> 
> Os están manejando como quieren. Tanto China como EEUU. Todo es una filfa. Pelosi es nadie y a nadie le importa.



Es una demostración de fuerza, se la están midiendo y el hecho de que EEUU no entre con todo lo gordo a primeras ya indica algo.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ago 2022)

en directo


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

El vuelo # SPAR19 con destino a Taipei tiene previsto aterrizar en el aeropuerto internacional de Taoyuan a las 11:35 pm hora de Taipei 
( 5:35 hora peninsular espanola ) . 
La III Guerra Mundial tiene previsto empezar 1 minuto despues . Y como sera la III Guerra Mundial , clapham ?  
Pues mas o menos como esto :


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Por donde va el avion de la vieja?



Por el aire.
Si lo que preguntas es la posición, frente a la isla de Luzón (Filipinas)


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Queda claro a donde va? Ya es oficial


----------



## agricultura (2 Ago 2022)

Y por lo que parece no había ni escuelas, ni hospitales y ni siquiera estaba permitida la rueda en los carros por ser un símbolo religioso.
Cuando a un campesino se le quería castigar como estaba prohibido matar, se le torturaba y luego se le dejaba a la intemperie a pasar el fresco


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Pelosi quiere ser Helena de Troya 2.0


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

En fin, me voy a echar la siesta. No quiero que si empieza la III GM me pille con sueño


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

*Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la RPC y su advertencia:*

"La visita de Pelosi a Taiwán supondría una burda injerencia en los asuntos internos de China, una grave violación de la soberanía y la integridad territorial de China, un arrogante desafío al principio de una sola China, una amenaza de peso para la paz y la estabilidad en la zona del Estrecho de Taiwán y un daño tangible a las relaciones chino-estadounidenses, que provocaría acontecimientos muy graves y consecuencias nefastas.

La parte china advierte una vez más a la parte estadounidense que la RPC está en alerta máxima, el ejército chino no se quedará de brazos cruzados y tomará definitivamente contramedidas fuertes y eficaces para proteger la soberanía y la integridad territorial".

Por cierto, el golpe más doloroso que podría disparar instantáneamente el precio de la visita de Pelosi es el impacto de misiles hipersónicos y balísticos en las instalaciones de fabricación de semiconductores de Taiwán. Las consecuencias se sentirán en todas partes.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Independientemente de si Pelosi volará o no volará, puede notarse como un hecho que la administración de Biden en menos de 2 años después de las elecciones provocó una guerra con Rusia y ahora está provocando una guerra con China directamente.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Un gran vídeo
t.me/boris_rozhin/59163
y una muestra de cómo debe filmarse la supresión de los puntos de disparo de las AFU.
Estos vídeos no necesitan ningún comentario.
El vídeo muestra claramente el sector de disparo y la ubicación. Lo único que hay que especificar es la fecha de rodaje.
Bien hecho 100º OMSBr y operadores de drones, artilleros, observadores.
El vídeo muestra la carretera de Kostyantynivka en el sector de DFS a Kamianka.
El sector de los bastiones de las AFU en Avdiivka Zelenka está bajo fuego, y a lo largo del borde de Zelenka.

t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/3902
*
t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/15775
*
t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/11049
*
t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/11061 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## agricultura (2 Ago 2022)

Y si por EEUU fuera, Richard Gere y el Dalai, ahora el Tibet, sería como Afganistán.
Es muy curioso la cantidad de gente que practica el budismo en España, sin saber que el origen del interés de esta práctica es geopolítico


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> en directo



Por lo que veo, este gafas está haciendo lo mismo que nosotros pero con una cámara. Cuánto tiempo libre


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre los ataques de las últimas 24 horas (el informe de hoy se ha retrasado)*

Como resultado de un ataque de la fuerza aérea rusa sobre las posiciones de combate de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca del asentamiento de Marinka en la República Popular de Donetsk, más de 50 nacionales del 2º batallón de esta unidad fueron destruidos.

Las armas de alta precisión utilizadas por la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacaron un punto de despliegue temporal de la Legión Extranjera ucraniana cerca de la ciudad de Mykolaiv. Hasta 250 mercenarios y más de 20 equipos militares fueron destruidos.

Hasta 500 nacionalistas de la 92ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU y una gran cantidad de equipo militar fueron eliminados en los asentamientos de Merefa y Chuhuyiv en la región de Kharkiv como resultado de los ataques de alta precisión de la fuerza aérea rusa.

Más de 130 nacionalistas han sido eliminados como resultado de los ataques de fuego contra las posiciones de combate del 16º Batallón de la 58ª Brigada de Infantería Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Artemivsk. El personal restante del batallón, que ascendía a 70 personas, abandonó apresuradamente sus posiciones y partió hacia Konotop, en el óblast de Sumy, donde fue desarmado y declarado desertor.

El 21º Batallón de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, que había sufrido importantes pérdidas cerca de la aldea de Peski, cayó bajo el fuego de la artillería de las tropas ucranianas durante su retirada hacia la aldea de Vodyane y fue eliminado casi por completo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Ucronazis y su paguita de 400 en HezPaña.





__





España dará 400 euros al mes a los refugiados ucranianos que hayan obtenido protección temporal - Diario16


El Gobierno aprueba la ayuda a los refugiados ucranianos, que gestionarán las Comunidades Autónomas




diario16.com


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Más vale tarde que nunca.
"Azov está oficialmente reconocida en Rusia como organización terrorista.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Siguiendo al gobierno alemán, el Kremlin ha dicho que tampoco sabe dónde está la turbina de Siemens necesaria para el Nord Stream. Se ha perdido... 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Shoigu informa sobre la destrucción de sistemas de artillería y misiles extranjeros:

Obús M777 de 155 mm - 33 destruidos
Lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS - 6 destruidos
Lanzador de misiles Harpoon - 5 destruidos









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El vuelo # SPAR19 con destino a Taipei tiene previsto aterrizar en el aeropuerto internacional de Taoyuan a las 11:35 pm hora de Taipei
> ( 5:35 hora peninsular espanola ) .
> La III Guerra Mundial tiene previsto empezar 1 minuto despues . Y como sera la III Guerra Mundial , clapham ?
> Pues mas o menos como esto :



Querido shurmano...a follar...que el mundo se va a acabar...esta noche dejo a mi jefa espatarrada.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo imagino que sí. Tal como hicieron anteriormente con milicianos que volvieron del Donbass.
> Interesante de leer un poco: *Convención Internacional contra el reclutamiento, la utilización, la financiación y el entrenamiento de mercenarios*
> 
> 
> ...



En la primera guerra mundial enviamos mercenarios a ambos bandos. En la segunda "voluntarios", unos exiliados y otros no sentando la base de lo que ocurrió en le tercera. En la tercera enviamos tropas regulares a los aliados y los mercenarios solían ir con el pacto de Varsovia. En esta ya directamente vamos con un bando. Pérdida de soberanía diría yo.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En 15 minutos veremos quién es la "gran potencia": Estados Unidos o China, - Kadyrov
"No hablamos de nosotros mismos ", añadió el jefe de Chechenia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta tranquilo .
> Acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia . Le ha dicho que la CIA ha contratado al campeon mundial de Poker , el argentino Damian Salas para que analice las amenazas de la RP China y ha concluido que los chinos van de Farol .
> La ex archiduquesa Pelosi aterrizara en Taipei como estaba previsto y el Xi sera humillado publicamente . Se despejan las dudas
> El Zar Vladimirovich I continuara siendo el guadian del centeno ( y del trigo , del gas , del paladio , etc )
> ...



Clapas, no me toques los cohones, ahora mismo los habitantes de Quemoy, Matsu y Pescadores están cagando en la playa de puro miedito al ver lo que se les viene encima, bueno, solo los gusanos del Kuomintang, los camaradas fieles a la patria preparan las gloriosas banderas rojas para recibir al EPL, Mao Zedong wan sui!


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El avión de Pelosi entra en el espacio aéreo chino









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Eso es lo que dice la propaganda china. La realidad, es que su cultura (bastante más fascinante que la china) ha sido destruida.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En Taiwán, los sitios web de las agencias gubernamentales han comenzado a caer, el sitio web del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores acaba de colapsar. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

El avión estadounidense C-40C, que se dice que es el vuelo de Pelosi a Taiwán sin confirmación oficial, no se dirigió directamente a Taiwán desde el Mar de S.China, sino que dio vueltas y se acerca a Taiwán desde el Mar de Filipinas. Los observadores dijeron que probablemente intente evitar una posible intercepción del EPL.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Clapas, no me toques los cohones, ahora mismo los habitantes de Quemoy, Matsu y Pescadores están cagando en la playa de puro miedito al ver lo que se les viene encima, bueno, solo los gusanos del Kuomintang, los camaradas fieles a la patria preparan las gloriosas banderas rojas para recibir al EPL, Mao Zedong wan sui!



Camarada Zhu, ¿tienes ya listo el fusil para disparar al avión de la Pelosi?


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, ¿tienes ya listo el fusil para disparar al avión de la Pelosi?



El camarada ZHU trabaja en el departamento de contrainteligencia del PCCh.

No es de coger fusiles.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

1. China cierra la zona del estrecho de Taiwán a los aviones civiles.
2. Cazas de la Fuerza Aérea de Taiwán comienzan a escoltar el avión de Pelosi.
3. Los sistemas de defensa aérea del aeropuerto al que llega Pelosi se ponen en alerta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Nos quedan 10 minutos lo sumo. Un café si que nos da tiempo. El Internet sigue funcionando.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, ¿tienes ya listo el fusil para disparar al avión de la Pelosi?



Si, tengo listo mi SKS con bayoneta para metersela a la vieja por el culo en cuanto el EPL derribe el avión.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Da igual lo atrasado o avanzado que estuviera. El Tibet se lo zamparon en una campaña de depredación. Más atrasado está el Congo y no por eso lo invadimos y destruimos.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, tengo listo mi SKS con bayoneta para metersela a la vieja por el culo en cuanto el EPL derribe el avión.



Sabía que no me ibas a decepcionar ;-)

Pero ten cuidado con la vieja que tiene más huevos de los que parece.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

Vaya tarde...si es por joder al imperio anglocabron, me paso al lado comunista hasta que arrasemos Londres y Washington.

Como decia Jose Antonio...las balas rojas son mas sinceras.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Da igual lo atrasado o avanzado que estuviera. El Tibet se lo zamparon en una campaña de depredación. Más atrasado está el Congo y no por eso lo invadimos y destruimos.



Juas, juas, el Congo está invadido desde 1895, desde esa fecha hasta 1961 por el estado belga, a partir de ese años por De Veers.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

737 en maniobra de aterrizaje. Y con las ruedas fuera.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Juas, juas, el Congo está invadido desde 1895, desde esa fecha hasta 1961 por el estado belga, a partir de ese años por De Veers.



Diosss, pero que previsibles sois a veces, estaba escribiendo y preguntándome quién sería el primero en responder eso. Quita Congo y pon cualquier mierda país que quieras, el argumento es el mismo.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Gran offtopic, camarada.

La vieja está a punto de bajar y dar garantías de ayuda militar a TSMC (Taiwan no es más que una enorme fábrica de chips)

A ver qué hace tu jefe.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> 737 en maniobra de aterrizaje. Y con las ruedas fuera.



hehe Pelosi es mi idolesa.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vaya tarde...si es por joder al imperio anglocabron, me paso al lado comunista hasta que arrasemos Londres y Washington.
> 
> Como decia Jose Antonio...las balas rojas son mas sinceras.



Error, los anglocabrones no son peores que los chinos.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Diosss, pero que previsibles sois a veces, estaba escribiendo y preguntándome quién sería el primero en responder eso. Quita Congo y pon cualquier mierda país que quieras, el argumento es el mismo.



No, el argumento es que ante cual aulico tribunal vas a ir a llorar por las invasiones de los pobres pueblos protegidos por ti, ¡esto es la realidad no tu infantil mentalidad! "El poder está en la punta de los fusiles" MAO ZEDONG.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Gran offtopic, camarada.
> 
> La vieja está a punto de bajar y dar garantías de ayuda militar a TSMC (Taiwan no es más que una enorme fábrica de chips)
> 
> A ver qué hace tu jefe.



Bombardear la puta fabrica esa con hipersónicos.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Error, los anglocabrones no son peores que los chinos.



Tienes el cerebro lleno de mierda moral burguesa, niño.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Ago 2022)

el que saca los hipersonicos para enseñarlos es un parguela


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bombardear la puta fabrica esa con hipersónicos.



Nos vamos a quedar TODOS sin chips.
No se yo si a tu jefe le merece la pena eso.

Pero esperamos los acontecimientos con interés.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, el argumento es que ante cual aulico tribunal vas a ir a llorar por las invasiones de los pobres pueblos protegidos por ti, ¡esto es la relaidad no tu infantil mentalidad! "*El poder está en la punta de los fusiles"* MAO ZEDONG.



Por eso China lleva da' por culo algún siglo que otro. Sin duda el tarao Mao sabía eso. 

Bueno, ¿has disparado ya alguna salva a la Pelosi?, o ¿vuestra puntita de los fusiles es más cortita que la del demente Biden?


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Ahhh

Esta pájara tiene inversiones en una Tech... no si NVIDIA


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Nos vamos a quedar TODOS sin chips.
> No se yo si a tu jefe le merece la pena eso.
> 
> Pero esperamos los acontecimientos con interés.



Mi camarada presidente y el Monje saben que o USA destruye y saquea Rusia y China o se van a la mierda, ya han sacado toda la mierda pestilente del fucking para dar de comer a sus putitas, no les queda mas, o los saquean o mueren.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Error, los anglocabrones no son peores que los chinos.



A mi el pueblo chino al que admiro y respeto, no me ha hecho nada...al reves, comerciar con España ayudandola a salir adelante.

Es un pueblo amigo...igual que el ruso y el serbio.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Entrando en Espacio Chino.


----------



## bakunin2020 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Nos vamos a quedar TODOS sin chips.
> No se yo si a tu jefe le merece la pena eso.
> 
> Pero esperamos los acontecimientos con interés.



Te lo arreglo un poco:

Nos vamos a quedar *TODOS LOS OCCIDENTALES* sin chips.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

bakunin2020 dijo:


> Te lo arreglo un poco:
> 
> Nos vamos a quedar *TODOS LOS OCCIDENTALES* sin chips.



Si bombardea la fábrica va a ser que no.

TSMC produce más del 70% de chips del planeta.

Los chinos dependen de Taiwan para sus móviles y cacharrines.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

Pues el pajaro esta descendiendo en aproximacion al aeropuerto de Taipei...bufff


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 2, 2022 (Map Update)


A total of 33 US M777 howitzers, 5 launchers of Harpoon anti-ship missile systems, as well as 6 launchers and...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 2 de agosto de 2022







 Un total de 33 obuses M777 estadounidenses, 5 lanzadores de sistemas de misiles antibuque Harpoon, así como 6 lanzadores y más de 200 cohetes de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS fueron destruidos por ataques rusos contra instalaciones militares de las AFU;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 34 aviones ucranianos, 39 Tochka-U ucranianos y 226 proyectiles de lanzacohetes múltiples durante el mes pasado, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso;
 Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron 396 sistemas de misiles antitanque Javelin y NLAW y 125 sistemas portátiles de misiles antiaéreos Stinger durante el mes pasado, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso;
 Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU en Pavlivka con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU en Kharkiv con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU en Kramatorsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU en Nikolaiv;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Kamyanske.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi camarada presidente y el Monje saben que o USA destruye y saquea Rusia y China o se van a la mierda, ya han sacado toda la mierda pestilente del fucking para dar de comer a sus putitas, no les queda mas, o los saquean o mueren.



El todo por el todo.

Es la trampa de Tucícides en vivo, señores.

Y te creo, la verdad.
El PCCh sabe que o les paran los pies a los anglocabrones, o los planes hegemónicos para el próximo siglo se les van al carajo, porque EEUU aún tiene muchas armas y mucho soft power. 
Cada vez menos, pero bastante para arrastrar a toda Europa al abismo.

Esperamos los zambombazos con interés.
En mi caso, se temrinaría el remar, sin chips.
Sospecho que a muchos lo mismo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Ago 2022)

¿Qué pasa con el avión de Nancy Pellejosi?...¿los chinos van a hacer algo o se la envainan?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

A 12000 pies de altura


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

CHINA tiene hoy la oportunidad de doblegar la hegemonía USAna de los últimos 80 años o convertirse en otra putilla del imperio más, como casi todo el planeta.

Veamos los huevos que tienen


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Entrando en Espacio Chino. taiwanes



corregido , de nada


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

A 9500 pies de altura


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

8000 pies


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CHINA tiene hoy la oportunidad de doblegar la hegemonía USAna de los últimos 80 años o convertirse en otra putilla del imperio más, como casi todo el planeta.
> 
> Veamos los huevos que tienen



Tu mente atapuerquiana no te permite comprender la mentalidad china, primero soportarán la ofensa, luego llegará la cruel venganza, "Estimado general, tirar bombas atómicas sobre China es como tirar piedras a un estanque, olvide sus pretensiones y deje de molestar" Harry Truman al General MacArthur en 1951.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

Segun Global Times, aviones de combate PRC cruzando el estrecho ahora mismo...


SE LIA...COMO EN ALBACETE...EL QUE MAS LARGA LA TIENE...


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu mente atapuerquiana no te permite comprender la mentalidad china, *primero soportarán la ofensa*, luego llegará la cruel venganza, "Estimado general, tirar bombas atómicas sobre China es como tirar piedras a un estanque, olvide sus pretensiones y deje de molestar" Harry Truman al General MacArthur en 1951.



¿Eso es que ya dais por hecho que la vieja hará lo que le salga del coño, no?

Sacar las armas para no usarlas os hará perder una ingente cantidad de prestigio.


----------



## bangkoriano (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Aviones de combate chinos Su-35 cruzan el estrecho de Taiwán y vuelan hacia Taiwán - Canal de televisión estatal chino CGTN









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

3500 pies


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Al final dejamos de remar.

Y sin ser octubre.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

PELOSI FOR PRESIDENT 

El mundo esta ante un evento historico . El " nacimiento " de una Nacion . 
nombre de la matrona : Nancy


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

*Decenas de cazas de la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. despegaron de las bases en Japón, volando hacia Taiwán.*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Ya lo dice el Diario del Pueblo:


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PELOSI FOR PRESIDENT
> 
> El mundo esta ante un evento historico . El " nacimiento " de una Nacion .
> nombre de la matrona : Nancy



Usted ve claro que los chinos no atacan, ¿no?


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¿y qué se supone que van a hacer?. Aparta de intimidar, no entiendo bien su función. Si los chinos fueran en serio estarían enviando misiles, no aviones.


----------



## bakunin2020 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Si bombardea la fábrica va a ser que no.
> 
> TSMC produce más del 70% de chips del planeta.
> 
> Los chinos dependen de Taiwan para sus móviles y cacharrines.



Sí, pero no los hace en Taiwan, ahí sólo tienen las foundries estratégicas y la central, el 90% restante TMSC lo hace fuera de la isla, mayormente en Mainland China. Es que yo me dedico justamente a eso y he estado entre Taiwan y China los últimos 20 años. Si hay follón te recomiendo que compres una radio analógica que aun quedan en Amazon, por lo menos mientras Pedro Sanchez termina las foundries que .van a posicionar a España en la Premier League de los semiconductores. Y tranqui, si no las termina él ya lo hará Feijoó que es igual de listo.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya lo dice el Diario del Pueblo:



Para dar orden de no aterrizar?


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

1500 pies


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Usted ve claro que los chinos no atacan, ¿no?



Sólo tienen huevos con los tibetanos y hongkoneses


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya lo dice el Diario del Pueblo:



¿No lleváis haciendo lo mismo desde hace años, sobrevolar el espacio aéreo de Taiwan, pero solo en plan intimidatorio?

OS ESTÁN ECHANDO UN PULSO.

Como la vieja baje del avión, ya sabemos de lo que vale el glorioso ejército popular.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

500 pies...ya se ve a Pelossi x la ventana


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Decenas de cazas de la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. despegaron de las bases en Japón, volando hacia Taiwán.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que chuli, a lo mejor tenemos la primera batalla de la historia entre cazas a reacción


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Aterrizaje en directo :


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Toda Ucrania se ve envuelta en un susto aéreo, con informes de lanzamientos de misiles desde bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Aterrizada la Nancy.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Ale, ya se ha posado el avión en tierra.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Comienza el baile :


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

La Momia va por libre o le están dejando con el culo al aire

La Casa Blanca se niega a asumir la responsabilidad de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán - CNBC
¿Qué está pasando? 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Error, los anglocabrones no son peores que los chinos.



Si lo son y mucho


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En la primera guerra mundial enviamos mercenarios a ambos bandos. En la segunda "voluntarios", unos exiliados y otros no sentando la base de lo que ocurrió en le tercera. En la tercera enviamos tropas regulares a los aliados y los mercenarios solían ir con el pacto de Varsovia. En esta ya directamente vamos con un bando. Pérdida de soberanía diría yo.



Rotunda. La definición de los tiempos, diría yo.


----------



## Bimbo (2 Ago 2022)

Graniie landing


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿No lleváis haciendo lo mismo desde hace años, sobrevolar el espacio aéreo de Taiwan, pero solo en plan intimidatorio?
> 
> OS ESTÁN ECHANDO UN PULSO.
> 
> Como la vieja baje del avión, ya sabemos de lo que vale el glorioso ejército popular.



Por este hijo se han publicado declaraciones de cabezas de huevo bastardas pidiendo "otro Pearl Harbour", la RPCh no es tan simple como para caer en una trampa tan gorda, pero los que se van a cagar van a ser los dirigentes de Taiwan en cuando la vieja se largue.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

Va a haber respuesta...ha posado...lo mismo ya no despega...


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> 500 pies...ya se ve a Pelossi x la ventana



hehe


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Momia va por libre o le están dejando con el culo al aire
> 
> La Casa Blanca se niega a asumir la responsabilidad de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán - CNBC
> ¿Qué está pasando?
> ...



Has usado una Karen de cebo


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por este hijo se han publicado declaraciones de cabezas de huevo bastardas pidiendo "otro Pearl Harbour", la RPCh no es tan simple como para caer en una trampa tan gorda, pero los que se van a cagar van a ser los dirigentes de Taiwan en cuando la vieja se largue.



Osea que contra la vieja no tenéis huevos, pero para vengaros de taiwaneses indefensos os sobran los huevos.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Para dar orden de no aterrizar?



_El avión ha aterrizado. Que este ella en él o no es la duda del momento_

El avión especial estadounidense, que podría llevar a Pelosi a bordo, ha aterrizado en el centro administrativo de Taipei, en Taiwán - Flightradar









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

La RPCh ya tiene el casus belli que estaba esperando, a partir de ahora comienza la guerra con los Bastardos, atrapados en dos frentes, a ver cuanto les aguanta la impresora, porque las materias primas y el Ruhr, lo tienen los de Shanghai.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

De momento el avión que no iba a aterrizar aterrizo(?) Los chinitos quedando como bocazas.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que contra la vieja no tenéis huevos, pero para vengaros de taiwaneses indefensos os sobran los huevos.



En la mente del PCCh, los taiwaneses son una panda de traidores, TODOS, y deben ser recluídos en los mismos centros que los de Hong Kong.

Lo que pasa es que ya vieron lo que pasó en Hong Kong y saben que les espera el gulag a un gran porcentaje de ellos, pese a las promesas de China de *"un país, dos sistemas"*


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La RPCh ya tiene el casus belli que estaba esperando, a partir de ahora comienza la guerra con los Bastardos, atrapados en dos frentes, a ver cuanto les aguanta la impresora, porque las materias primas y el Ruhr, lo tienen los de Shanghai.



Anda, tómate un té y tranquilízate. Piensa en positivo. Más humillante será cuando aterrice Boris Johnson.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Informes de explosiones tras los ataques con misiles en Vinnytsia.
Al menos cuatro cohetes llegaron a Vinnitsa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que contra la vieja no tenéis huevos, pero para vengaros de taiwaneses indefensos os sobran los huevos.



Pues claro monaguillo, para llegar al general hay que empezar por los soldados, en pocos dias veremos al Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación desfilar por Taipei al son del Himno del EPL, por cierto, Taipei será rebautizada como Zhu De.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Usted ve claro que los chinos no atacan, ¿no?



Hasta el clapham , que no juega ni al mus sabia que la RP China iba de farol y que no haria nada . 
EE UU se la ha metido doblada a la RP China . Ahora ya no se hablara de la humillacion de Occidente en Ucrania por Rusia , sino de la humillacion de la RPChina por Occidente . El viaje es una prueba de fuerza .
Cuando los barcos ucranianos intentaron atravezar el estrecho de Kerch y entrar al mar de Azov ignorando las advertencias de Rusia fueron abordados . Cuando el destructor de UK violo aguas territorias de Crimea , los guardacostas rusos actuaron .
Ahora TODO EL MUNDO sabe que Crimea es territorio ruso . 
La visita de la Pelosi a Taiwan confirma que Taiwan no es territorio de la RP China . 
Xi se ha comportado como Gorbachov .


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La RPCh ya tiene el casus belli que estaba esperando, a partir de ahora comienza la guerra con los Bastardos, atrapados en dos frentes, a ver cuanto les aguanta la impresora, porque las materias primas y el Ruhr, lo tienen los de Shanghai.



Habéis demostrado que no tenéis capacidad de respuesta a un bofetón en la puta cara.

Esto solo hará más temerario al establishement EEUU.

Ahora ya saben que la iniciativa la tienen ellos en este tema.
Quien sabe, quizás prueben a lanzaros un misil nuclear a ver si tampoco respondéis.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

La Momia si estaba en el avión.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> En la mente del PCCh, los taiwaneses son una panda de traidores, TODOS, y deben ser recluídos en los mismos centros que los de Hong Kong.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que ya vieron lo que pasó en Hong Kong y saben que les espera el gulag a un gran porcentaje de ellos, pese a las promesas de China de *"un país, dos sistemas"*



Tengo ganas de conocer Taiwan, según me han dicho es de los pocos sitios donde aún existe la tan cacareada cultura china.


----------



## EGO (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues claro monaguillo, para llegar al general hay que empezar por los soldados, en pocos dias veremos al Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación desfilar por Taipei al son del Himno del EPL, por cierto, Taipei será rebautizada como Zhu De.



Te la vas a comer doblada igual que le ha pasado a los putincels con Ucrania.

Los anglos siguen partiendo la pana, por mucho que chilleis como ratas cretinas que estan acabados.

Los chinos no tienen lo que hay que tener,como si tienen los anglos,para montar una buena traca donde y cuando haga falta.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La visita de la Pelosi a Taiwan confirma que Taiwan no es territorio de la RP China .
> *Xi se ha comportado como Gorbachov .*



¿Ve factible que les crezcan los enanos al circo de los chinos?
¿Como cuando *Solidarność *empezó a "dar por culo" al Gorbi?


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Te la vas a comer doblada igual que le ha pasado a los putincels con Ucrania.
> 
> Los anglos siguen partiendo la pana, por mucho que chilleis como ratas cretinas que estan acabados.
> 
> Los chinos no tienen lo que hay que tener,como si tienen los anglos,para montar una buena traca donde y cuando haga falta.



Qué orgullo


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Momia si estaba en el avión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja estos ruskis son un putos envidiosos. Hay que tener mejor fair play y reconocer los méritos del enemigo. La Pelosi ha dado una exhibición.
Estoy deseando ver a las autoridades taiwanesas recibiéndola con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Momia si estaba en el avión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda pasada de vulva por la cara de Tito Jimping. Jojojo.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues claro monaguillo, para llegar al general hay que empezar por los soldados, en pocos dias veremos al Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación desfilar por Taipei al son del Himno del EPL, por cierto, Taipei será rebautizada como Zhu De.



Nada no hay huevos

Siguiente paso Tiananmen 2.0 de colorines


----------



## bigmaller (2 Ago 2022)

Tambien se puede ver como una pataleta por el apoyo chino a Russia.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (2 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> En efecto, ambas potencias están condenadas a enfrentarse. Una potencia en declive y otra en ascenso, escenario clásico en la historia de la humanidad narrado por vez primera, parece ser, por Tucídides en su obra Historia de las Guerras DEL Peloponeso y repetido una y otra vez entre potencias hegemónicas.



Lo de Tucidides lo usan para justificar una guerra preventiva contra China pero el ejemplo historico es muy diferente.
En la Guerra del Peloponeso, la Trampa de Tucidides son los rencores de los otros griegos hacia Atenas, que por aquel entonces es la primera potencia griega. Una talasocracia que basa su poder militar y economico en el control de las rutas comerciales, y que se permite el lujo de imponer sanciones comerciales a los que le llevan la contraria, impidiendo su acceso a los mercados. Les suena?

Esparta y otras potencias paco se hartan de esa situacion y se lanzan a pararles los pies, primero por tierra, y luego construyendo una considerable flota. Les resulta familiar?

Al final, Atenas pierde cuando tenia las de ganar pocos años antes. Las causas? Una expedicion absurda al extranjero que acaba en debacle y casi les arruina, sangrar a sus aliados para costear su nivel de vida y ningunear a otras democracias con las que podria haberse aliado sin problemas. Les vuelve a sonar de algo todo lo anterior?


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ha puesto cazas en el aire para proteger a Pelosi. Explosiones en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kirovograd, con posible explosión de misiles de defensa aérea. Se han avistado misiles de crucero sobre la región de Vinnitsa, donde también se han producido explosiones.
Las alarmas antiaéreas suenan en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## EGO (2 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Qué orgullo



¿Que orgullo ni que pollas?

A ver si abandonais vuestras fantasias.Lo mismo que Roma,España o Inglaterra partieron la pana en su momento,ahora lo esta haciendo EEUU...y aun le queda mucha mecha.

Rusia y China solo son segundones.No tienen lo que hay qu


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues claro monaguillo, para llegar al general hay que empezar por los soldados, en pocos dias veremos al Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación desfilar por Taipei al son del Himno del EPL, por cierto, Taipei será rebautizada como Zhu De.



Pero camarada Zhu, si no podéis con una abuela de 80 años ¿cómo vais a desfilar por Taipei?.

Por cierto, donde andan los Su-35?. Comunícales que la abuela ya ha aterrizado, que no hace falta que sigan buscando.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nada no hay huevos
> 
> Siguiente paso Tiananmen 2.0 de colorines



Me guardo tu post a mejor proveer.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Informes de una supuesta batalla aérea entre cazas chinos y taiwaneses en el Estrecho de Taiwán
Otra versión es que un avión de la fuerza aérea taiwanesa hizo disparos de advertencia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Menuda pasada de vulva por la cara de Tito Jimping. Jojojo.



Espérate... Que muchos os estáis tocando ya con la llegada de La Marquesina. A ver cómo reacciona China...


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Lo de Tucidides lo usan para justificar una guerra preventiva contra China pero el ejemplo historico es muy diferente.
> En la Guerra del Peloponeso, la Trampa de Tucidides son los rencores de los otros griegos hacia Atenas, que por aquel entonces es la primera potencia griega. Una talasocracia que basa su poder militar y economico en el control de las rutas comerciales, y que se permite el lujo de imponer sanciones comerciales a los que le llevan la contraria, impidiendo su acceso a los mercados. Les suena?
> 
> Esparta y otras potencias paco se hartan de esa situacion y se lanzan a pararles los pies, primero por tierra, y luego construyendo una considerable flota. Les resulta familiar?
> ...



Más o menos es lo que está pasando a día de hoy.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania ha puesto cazas en el aire para proteger a Pelosi. Explosiones en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kirovograd, con posible explosión de misiles de defensa aérea. Se han avistado misiles de crucero sobre la región de Vinnitsa, donde también se han producido explosiones.
> Las alarmas antiaéreas suenan en toda Ucrania.
> 
> 
> ...



Los ucras tienen más huevos que los del PCCH.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

La visita de Pelosi a Taiwán ha tenido un impacto significativo en el marco político de las relaciones chino-estadounidenses, - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (2 Ago 2022)

Bueno... los yankes siguen tocando huevos.
A ver que sigue...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

La mierda se atrae:


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

La vieja está publicando en su twitter que esencialmente se pasa la unidad territorial de China por el coño.

Esto si que es un BOOOOOOM.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Esta es la declaración de guerra:
China definitivamente tomará todas las medidas necesarias para salvaguardar resueltamente su soberanía e integridad territorial en respuesta a la visita del Presidente de los Estados Unidos. Todas las consecuencias deben ser asumidas por Estados Unidos y las fuerzas separatistas de la "independencia de Taiwán": FM sobre la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán


----------



## bigmaller (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta es la declaración de guerra:
> China definitivamente tomará todas las medidas necesarias para salvaguardar resueltamente su soberanía e integridad territorial en respuesta a la visita del Presidente de los Estados Unidos. Todas las consecuencias deben ser asumidas por Estados Unidos y las fuerzas separatistas de la "independencia de Taiwán": FM sobre la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán



jaja Zhu, vente a descansar. La abuela tiene más huevos que todo el PCCH.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta es la declaración de guerra:
> China definitivamente tomará todas las medidas necesarias para salvaguardar resueltamente su soberanía e integridad territorial en respuesta a la visita del Presidente de los Estados Unidos. Todas las consecuencias deben ser asumidas por Estados Unidos y las fuerzas separatistas de la "independencia de Taiwán": FM sobre la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán



Léete el twitter de la vieja.

Está esencialmente saltándose la idea de que Taiwan es China y no un país aparte.

Tenéis que reaccionar rápido, EEUU sabía que lo de Ucrania solo era un señuelo, nos han dejado a los Europedos comernos el marrón, pero en el cortijo del Pacífico están jugando muy deprisa.

Corred, o Taiwan entrará en la OTAN a este paso.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Espérate... Que muchos os estáis tocando ya con la llegada de La Marquesina. A ver cómo reacciona China...



Repito. China advirtió que habría consecuencias si Pelosi aterrizaba en Taiwan. 








Nancy Pelosi llegó a Taiwán pese a advertencias de China a Estados Unidos


Pekín había advertido que haría uso de su fuerza militar si la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes tocaba suelo taiwanés. Aviones caza chinos cruzaron el estrecho ante la provocación de la diplomacia norteamericana.




www.ambito.com












China advierte de "consecuencias desastrosas para Taiwán y el mundo entero" si EEUU "se equivoca"


La portavoz de la Cancillería china Hua Chunying ha advertido hoy que Taiwán se enfrenta a "consecuencias desastrosas"si EEUU comete errores, en referencia a la posible llegada est




www.expansion.com












China advierte a EEUU de "consecuencias" en caso de que Pelosi visite Taiwán


China advirtió este miércoles que Estados Unidos tendrá que asumir "todas las consecuencias" de una posible visita a Taiwán de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, en un contexto de tensiones entre ambos países. Este aviso se produce antes de una llamada telefónica...




www.swissinfo.ch




La vieja hace media hora que aterrizó y Jimpin está callado como un muerto. 
Así que me seguiré tocando hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pero volar encima de la isla ya lo lleváis haciendo años.

Y ahí sigue Taiwan con su democracia.

Más vuelos por encima me parece que ya no van a impresionar a nadie, especialmente a los Taiwaneses.

¿Decías no se qué de bombas hipersónicas, no?


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Que forma de hacer el ridículo y auto-humillarse. Pueden mandar lo que quieran, al primer porta gringo que vean se darán la vuelta.


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

¿También les ha llevado galletas, como la gorda bastarda a los kievitas de bien?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Léete el twitter de la vieja.
> 
> Está esencialmente saltándose la idea de que Taiwan es China y no un país aparte.
> 
> ...



Usa no reconoce a Taiwan, a eso no se atreven desde 1979. Si cambiaran eso ya sería otra cosa. Por eso envían a una anciana que no tiene nada que ver con el ejecutivo, no podría ir el secretario de Estado porque Taiwan solo existe para el Vaticano y una docena de países muy pobres de África , Asia y América. 

La provocación está ahí, pero hasta hoy Taiwan sigue sin existir para el DoE.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Léete el twitter de la vieja.
> 
> Está esencialmente saltándose la idea de que Taiwan es China y no un país aparte.
> 
> ...



A ver, ¿a cuantas millas está la Task Force bastarda mas cercana? Formosa está a 150 Kms del continente, antes de que sueltes las maromas los carriers mas cercanos, el EPL estará en Taipei (Ciudad Zhu de).


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero volar encima de la isla ya lo lleváis haciendo años.
> 
> Y ahí sigue Taiwan con su democracia.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que no sea desembarcar en Taiwan será una respuesta menor. Es que Jimpin habló de "consecuencias desastrosas para EUA". ¿Qué hará? ¿Tirarse al suelo y dejar de respirar?


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jaja Zhu, vente a descansar. La abuela tiene más huevos que todo el PCCH.



Al igual que en Ucrania, no es una cuestión de tener huevos o no. Es que no les dejan otra opción. Vamos a ver qué ocurre durante estos días. Desde el 2020, yo no me fio de nada.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Usa no reconoce a Taiwan, a eso no se atreven desde 1979. Si cambiaran eso ya sería otra cosa. Por eso envían a una anciana que no tiene nada que ver con el ejecutivo, no podría ir el secretario de Estado porque Taiwan solo existe para el Vaticano y una docena de países muy pobres de África , Asia y América.
> 
> La provocación está ahí, pero hasta hoy Taiwan sigue sin existir para el DoE.



Desde luego no van a jugar al juego de los chinos, que sería pasarse por el forro a la ONU y su resolución de 1979.
Eso si que sería casus belli.

Esto es lo mismo, pero sin tener que firmar nada.
Detrás de Pelosi está todo el complejo industrial-militar EEUU frotándose las manos a ver qué sacan de esto.

Muuuuuuuchos contratos armamentísticos, supongo.
Y la posibilidad de darle en los morros a China.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El ejército chino realizará un gran ejercicio en torno a Taiwán del jueves al sábado 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Habéis demostrado que no tenéis capacidad de respuesta a un bofetón en la puta cara.
> 
> Esto solo hará más temerario al establishement EEUU.
> 
> ...



EXACTO . Este viaje es " historico " y esta casi al mismo nivel que el viaje que hizo Nixon a la RP China en 1972 . 
El viaje oficial de la Pelosi a Taipei es un reconocimiento " tacito " de que Taiwan es un estado soberano y tambien ha demostrado que la voluntad de la RP China por recuperarlo es humo , un bluff . EE UU se la jugo , se arriesgo y gano . 
Xi ha demostrado debilidad y EE UU va a aprovechar el momentum . 
El clapham ya lo dijo : El maximo beneficiario de esta " crisis " entre EE UU y la RP China es Vladimirovich I . 
Occidente ya sabe que la guerra en Ucrania esta perdida . 
Si sabes que no puedes ganarle a Rusia en Ucrania ( ni en Siria ) buscate otra guerra que puedas ganar . El clapham recuerda cuando Trump amenazo a Corea del Norte enviando tres portaaviones a la zona . El Kim ni se inmuto . EE UU fue humillado .
Obama envio una flota a las costas de Siria en agosto de 2013 . El clapham dijo que no habria guerra . 
La astucia de Lavrov y la linea roja que trazo El Zar Vladimir desactivaron el ataque . 
Ese dia ( finales de agosto de 2013 ) Rusia se convirtio en una superpotencia mundial dispuesta a enfrentarse militarmente a EE UU 
La actitud de la RP China permitiendo esta humillacion demuestra que la RP China no quiere enfrentarse militarmente a EE UU asi que puede dar por perdido Taiwan , porque el unico lenguaje que entienden los yankees es el lenguaje de las armas


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Repito. China advirtió que habría consecuencias si Pelosi aterrizaba en Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso debería preocuparte. El que esté callado. En serio.


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Ago 2022)

Por onde anda el portaaviones ronald reagan ?, na mas qui disir su señoria.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, ¿a cuantas millas está la Task Force bastarda mas cercana? Formosa está a 150 Kms del continente, antes de que sueltes las maromas los carriers mas cercanos, el EPL estará en Taipei (Ciudad Zhu de).



Los barcos americanos están detrás de la isla, por el lado Este. Lo que yo no sé es si a China le conviene esta invasion ahora y no en diez años, cuando tenga terminados programas militares hoy todavía incipientes


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Usa no reconoce a Taiwan, a eso no se atreven desde 1979. Si cambiaran eso ya sería otra cosa. Por eso envían a una anciana que no tiene nada que ver con el ejecutivo, no podría ir el secretario de Estado porque Taiwan solo existe para el Vaticano y una docena de países muy pobres de África , Asia y América.
> 
> La provocación está ahí, pero hasta hoy Taiwan sigue sin existir para el DoE.



De acuerdo, pero esa vieja decrépita ha viajado en un avión oficial de los Estados Unidos de América como representante del poder legislativo. ¿Te parece poco??


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los barcos americanos están detrás de la isla, por el lado Este. Lo que yo no sé es si a China le conviene esta invasion ahora y no en diez años, cuando tenga terminados programas militares hoy todavía incipientes



En diez años USA y sus putitas están robando la gasolina de los trailers abandonados perseguidos por el Gran Humungus, el ayatolá del rock and roll.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

La conclusión clara es que los globalistas quieren un mundo inestable.

El mundo inestable permite la sodomizacion del humano.

El personal aplaudiendo a los gusanos cuando eso implica su pérdida de derechos, libertades y su empobrecimiento


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Ago 2022)

Seamos serios. 
Estamos hablando de viaje historico y tal, pero es como si va el presidente del senado de España a visitar al Frente Polisario.

El que tenía que estar allí es el abuelo chocho, pero se ve que no tiene cojones, o la Mamadas Harris.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Desde el jueves al domingo, osea cuando se haya pirado la abuela. Menuda exhibición de poderío.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso debería preocuparte. El que esté callado. En serio.



Cero preocupación. Mi provisión de latunes está a full. Solo me falta conseguir dos botellas más de butano para sumar a las cinco que tengo llenas.


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, ¿a cuantas millas está la Task Force bastarda mas cercana? Formosa está a 150 Kms del continente, antes de que sueltes las maromas los carriers mas cercanos, el EPL estará en Taipei (Ciudad Zhu de).



Me decepciona usted, camarada @ZHU DE

Vuestro gran general dice que *"Aquél que combate, ya ha perdido. Solo el que gana sin combatir es verdaderamente victorioso"*

Me temo que EEUU os ha dado una bofetón del copón sin pegar un tiro.
Se ha meado encima de vuestras amenazas de FUERZA MILITAR.

Si queréis ser vosotros los que comiencen la batalla, adelante.
Seréis los agresores y desde hace 30 minutos, Taiwan debe estar ya firmando contratos de armamento por billones de dólares.

Así que lo que ayer os habría costado X bajas, mañana será 2X.
Y en 2023, 3X.

EEUU lo sabe y por eso ha forzado la situación, para ver si tenéis cojones como vuestro amigo el Ruso, que otra cosa no, pero los tiene bien puestos.

Vostros sois más mercachifles y eso de la guerra es malo para los negocios.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

¿Pero no estabas en Kiev mamándosela a Zopenski?


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Lo que toda la situación en torno a Taiwán y Pelosi es bueno para Rusia (excepto para los escenarios de guerra nuclear) es que EE.UU. está empujando a China más cerca de Rusia con sus propias manos y descartando efectivamente los escenarios en los que EE.UU. sólo podría luchar una Guerra Fría y no dos al mismo tiempo. Sea cual sea el resultado de la crisis sobre Taiwán, está claro que las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos se deteriorarán rápidamente. Una señal segura de las consecuencias irreversibles que veremos cuando China comience a deshacerse rápidamente de los bonos estadounidenses y a reducir sus activos en Estados Unidos y Europa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Cero preocupación. Mi provisión de latunes está a full. Solo me falta conseguir dos botellas más de butano para sumar a las cinco que tengo llenas.



Mejor almacenar leña para la cabaña en El Rasón.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo que toda la situación en torno a Taiwán y Pelosi es bueno para Rusia (excepto para los escenarios de guerra nuclear) es que EE.UU. está empujando a China más cerca de Rusia con sus propias manos y descartando efectivamente los escenarios en los que EE.UU. sólo podría luchar una Guerra Fría y no dos al mismo tiempo. Sea cual sea el resultado de la crisis sobre Taiwán, está claro que las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos se deteriorarán rápidamente. Una señal segura de las consecuencias irreversibles que veremos cuando China comience a deshacerse rápidamente de los bonos estadounidenses y a reducir sus activos en Estados Unidos y Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los niños del foro solo entienden de cohones, polla sobre la mesa y a ver quien la tiene mas larga, pobres, una generación perdida.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El enemigo admite el éxito de las tropas rusas en la dirección Donetsk-Peski. Importante de un boletín del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo un asalto en dirección a Mineralnoye-Avdeevka;

▪ Las tropas rusas están atacando en las direcciones de Roty - Vershina, Vladimirovka - Yakovlevka, Klinovo - Zaitsevo y Pokrovske - Bakhmut;

▪ El ejército ruso lleva a cabo ofensivas en dirección a Novoluhanske-Ivano-Daryivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Exmortis (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En diez años USA y sus putitas están robando la gasolina de los trailers abandonados perseguidos por el Gran Humungus, el ayatolá del rock and roll.



Muajajajajaja, qué risa dais los anti-otanistas a sueldo de Xi y Putin. ¿No os dais cuenta del ridículo que hacéis con vuestras continuas bravatas que no van a ninguna parte?

- "_Si USA manda armas a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_".... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
- "_Si matáis a generales iraníes tomaremos una terrible venganza contra USA_"... Misilazo al canto contra Solemaini y no pasó NADA.
- "_Si USA manda HIMARS a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_"... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
- "_Si imponéis sanciones a Rusia os lanzaremos misiles nucleares bla bla bla_"... Os imponemos sanciones y no pasa NADA.
- "_Si Pelosi pisa Taiwán nos ponemos farrucos, sacamos a pasear chatarra de los años 40 a navegar y desataremos la 3GM_"... Y como siempre, USA se pasa vuestras amenazas por el forro, la Pelosi pisa suelo taiwanés riéndose en la cara de China, y como siempre, no vuelve a pasar NADA.

En serio, ¿los antiotanistas no os cansáis de hacer el rídiculo?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Tus prejuicios antichinos provenientes de la epóca del imperialismo decimonónico son patéticos, te recuerdo que el antiguo emperador Pu Yi murio en Beijing a la edad de 92 años...que no tienes ni puto idea de lo que hablo, no me extraña.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Las explosiones se produjeron cerca de la ciudad de Radekhiv, en la región de Lviv









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Seamos serios.
> Estamos hablando de viaje historico y tal, pero es como si va el presidente del senado de España a visitar al Frente Polisario.
> 
> El que tenía que estar allí es el abuelo chocho, pero se ve que no tiene cojones, o la Mamadas Harris.



En realidad es un poco como si Adriana Lastra va a Prístina a visitar a los narcomoros, en un Falcon, eso sí.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Exmortis dijo:


> Muajajajajaja, qué risa dais los anti-otanistas a sueldo de Xi y Putin. ¿No os dais cuenta del ridículo que hacéis con vuestras continuas bravatas que no van a ninguna parte?
> 
> - "_Si USA manda armas a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_".... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
> - "_Si matáis a generales iraníes tomaremos una terrible venganza contra USA_"... Misilazo al canto contra Solemaini y no pasó NADA.
> ...



Me lo cuentas cuando Ken os deje sin luz 18 horas al dia.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mejor almacenar leña para la cabaña en El Rasón.



Leña me sobra. Es lo que tiene vivir en Asturias. Pero el gas embotellado, amigo mío, en caso de caos generalizado me permitirá obtener cosas mediante intercambio. Cosas que ahora mismo me son imposibles de obtener sin armas de alto calibre. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

Exmortis dijo:


> Muajajajajaja, qué risa dais los anti-otanistas a sueldo de Xi y Putin. ¿No os dais cuenta del ridículo que hacéis con vuestras continuas bravatas que no van a ninguna parte?
> 
> - "_Si USA manda armas a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_".... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
> - "_Si matáis a generales iraníes tomaremos una terrible venganza contra USA_"... Misilazo al canto contra Solemaini y no pasó NADA.
> ...



Veo tu nombre, tus mensajes y tu avatar y sólo veo muerte. Das asco.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa taiwanés ha desmentido oficialmente las informaciones de varios medios de comunicación que afirman que se ha producido un combate aéreo en el estrecho de Taiwán.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

La visita de Pelosi a la isla de Taiwán daña seriamente la base política de las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos y envía un mensaje gravemente equivocado a las fuerzas de "independencia de Taiwán", a las que nos oponemos y condenamos enérgicamente: Comité Permanente de la Asamblea Popular Nacional


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Greenpeace estuvo durante muchos años haciendo negocio con la venta de gas ruso. Lo vendía como energía verde, sostenible y vegana. "ProWindGas" lo llamaban, para disimular.
Greenpeace estaba en contra de otras fuentes de energía no porque fuesen peligrosas o contaminantes sino porque les hacía competencia.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entre otras cosas, reconoce el avance de las tropas rusas en Peski y cerca de Kodema.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (2 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Leña me sobra. Es lo que tiene vivir en Asturias. Pero el gas embotellado, amigo mío, en caso de caos generalizado me permitirá obtener cosas mediante intercambio. Cosas que ahora mismo me son imposibles de obtener sin armas de alto calibre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



La vida del prepper, nada se deja al azar. Por si acaso.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

Venga abrid la boca, pajilleros putincels, que viene Pelosi a cagaros a todos


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jaja Zhu, vente a descansar. La abuela tiene más huevos que todo el PCCH.



Te vas a comer tus palabras. Ya verás


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Cuando el presidente de la Cámara de Representantes, siendo la tercera figura de mayor rango en el gobierno de los Estados Unidos, vuela en aviones militares estadounidenses y realiza una visita provocativa a la región de Taiwán, de ninguna manera es una acción no oficial.


----------



## Kron II (2 Ago 2022)

Una puntualización. Los Occidentales solemos observar un teatro de operaciones, los asiáticos conciben la guerra en múltiples dimensiones. Los hechos que estamos observando son:

- Que Pelosi ha aterrizado en Tapei.

.
.
.
.
.

Me faltan por descubrir el resto de dimensiones, que nadie a fecha de hoy conoce. Cuando seamos conscientes del resto de dimensiones en las que China va a plantear este conflicto, podremos afirmar si a EE.UU. le ha salido rentable y a los alemanes, que parece que han perdido totalmente la capacidad de templarse y siempre se adelantan en sus afirmaciones de apoyo a la OTAN.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Buen articulo de Opinión 
*Taiwán, otra confrontación fabricada por EE.UU. para mantener la hegemonía*

Europa afronta una crisis energética, económica, social y política devastadora: racionamiento energético, inflación, pobreza y desigualdad y ascenso de la extrema derecha; África enfrenta una crisis alimentaria sin precedentes, lo que en un continente con 278 millones de personas afectadas por el hambre en 2021, resulta alarmante; América Latina y el Caribe soporta un aumento de la pobreza que ha provocado que 8 millones de personas más sufran hambruna, lo que provocará que casi 100 millones de latinoamericanos —94,2 millones— padezcan inseguridad alimentaria; y el mundo, con 828 millones de hambrientos en 2021, contiene la respiración: *más de 1.000 millones de personas pueden sufrir en los próximos meses* de esa pandemia que el Primer Mundo se niega a vacunar.

Mientras la humanidad palidece por el dantesco presente y el siniestro futuro, un país, Estados Unidos, encantado con la situación geopolítica, fabrica una nueva confrontación en Taiwán para cerrar la pinza sobre sus dos grandes amenazas, China y Rusia; y superar así la reciente recesión en la que acaban de sumirse.



> Mientras la humanidad palidece por el dantesco presente y el siniestro futuro, un país, Estados Unidos, encantado con la situación geopolítica, fabrica una nueva confrontación en Taiwán para cerrar la pinza sobre sus dos grandes amenazas, China y Rusia.



Una nueva guerra con la que alimentar su industria militar y mantener una hegemonía mundial, cada día más quebradiza e insostenible ante la candidatura de China, la recuperación de Rusia o el ascenso de la India. Una resistencia última ante la irrefrenable llegada del mundo multipolar.

*La colisión retórica en Asia-Pacífico*
Ely Ratner, alto funcionario del Pentágono, aseveró que consideran "provocaciones" los incidentes provocados por aviones militares chinos, como el caza chino J-16 que interceptó a un avión de reconocimiento australiano y le lanzó un dispositivo basura sobre las aguas del Mar de China Meridional, o el cambio de rumbo de un avión canadiense junto a Corea del Norte para evitar una colisión.

Debido a este incremento de incidentes, Ratner considera que "este comportamiento agresivo e irresponsable representa una de las amenazas más importantes para la paz y la estabilidad de la región hoy en día, incluso en el Mar de la China Meridional. Y si el Ejército Popular de Liberación de China continúa con este patrón de comportamiento, es solo cuestión de tiempo que se produzca un incidente importante o un accidente en la región".

Para los occidentales es tan legítimo como lógico que los norteamericanos y sus aliados consideren provocaciones que sus aviones o los de su organización militar, la OTAN, sean interceptados en las fronteras de Rusia, China o Corea del Norte, a miles de kilómetros de sus territorios, aunque ello provoque que tanto Rusia como China sufran un cerco de su espacio aéreo por un país o su organización militar. Muy loco el asunto.

En la misma línea de Ely Ratner, Rob Wittman, miembro de la Cámara de Representantes, afirmó que China se está reafirmando como una "potencia global" y que "no se puede permitir que China opere donde no tiene soberanía".



> Pero Estados Unidos llega todavía más lejos, ya que, según Tsai Ing-wen, presidenta de Taiwán, existe presencia militar norteamericana en la isla y, por si fuera poco, esta podría aumentar en las próximas semanas.



Atentos: "Donde no tiene soberanía". Porque, obvio, Estados Unidos sí tiene soberanía en Taiwán, las Repúblicas Bálticas, el Mar de China, Oriente Próximo y la Conchinchina. De nuevo, resulta muy loco que los medios occidentales sostengan una retórica tan asimétrica como supremacista.

Además, estas manifestaciones se unen: 1) a las realizadas por Joe Biden hace unos meses, en las que afirmó que Estados Unidos defenderá militarmente Taiwán, como si esta fuera un estado del costero norteamericano; y 2) a la próxima visita a la isla de Nancy Pelosi, presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos. Una visita que China considera una provocación y que ha forzado que los máximos responsables de ambas potencias, Joe Biden y Xi Jinping, mantuvieran una conversación de dos horas de duración en la que hablaron sobre la cuestión, la quinta desde la llegada del presidente estadounidense.

Pero Estados Unidos llega todavía más lejos, ya que, según Tsai Ing-wen, presidenta de Taiwán, existe presencia militar norteamericana en la isla y, por si fuera poco, esta podría aumentar en las próximas semanas. Así, Mitch McConnell, jefe republicano en el Senado, afirmó hace solo unos días que Estados Unidos debería proporcionar armas a Taiwán para "*poder prevenir la amenaza que proviene de China*".

*Los valores democráticos de Europa*
Mientras, la otra mitad de Occidente, Europa, que perdió el trono ante su hermano norteamericano porque no dejaron de masacrarse durante siglos, pero mantuvo un estatus privilegiado, sigue los pasos que le marca el patrón. Por ello, Emmanuel Macron ha recibido a Mohamed bin Salman en París con intención de sustituir el gas ruso por el gas saudita. Todo sea por los derechos humanos y la democracia: los rusos son muy malos, pero los sauditas responsables de ejecuciones por ateísmo, homosexualidad o adulterio son todo ejemplo. Sobre todo, bin Salman, responsable de descuartizar y asesinar al periodista del Washington Post, Jamal Khashoggi.

Como vemos, Europa siempre _antepone_ los derechos humanos y valores democráticos. Por ello, ha cedido a las exigencias de Marruecos y Turquía. Sabe, y prevé, que se avecinan tiempos complicados para el planeta, en los que el hambre azotará con crueldad África y Asia, lo que provocará un aumento de millones de pobres que puede llegar a cotas nunca vistas.

Y cuando llegue el momento, para mantener que Europa es la vanguardia de los derechos humanos y la democracia, necesitará que Marruecos y Turquía le hagan el trabajo sucio, con porras, asesinatos, detenciones ilegales o masacres. *El norte de África y Turquía serán*, al precio monetario y humanitario que sea, *las concertinas de Europa.*

*Mejor la guerra que el mundo multipolar*
China ya ha advertido que los que juegan con fuego se quemarán en él, como Rusia en su momento también advirtió del peligro que suponía sostener la expansión de la Alianza Atlántica, pero a estas alturas ya es una obviedad que Estados Unidos y Europa prefieren una confrontación mundial que un mundo multipolar. No es nada personal, es una cuestión de supremacismo: aunque más de 1.000 millones de personas puedan sufrir la mayor hambruna de la historia.


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Osea que contra la vieja no tenéis huevos, pero para vengaros de taiwaneses indefensos os sobran los huevos.



No existen los "taiwaneses", son 100% chinos y es obvio que lo van a pagar.
Se cumplirá lo que siempre se cumple...

E-E-U-U la lía y otros son jodidos por el culo...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Repito. China advirtió que habría consecuencias si Pelosi aterrizaba en Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no responde en media hora ya ha perdido?

Sois así de verdad? Vaya si que han destruido occidente los satanicos


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (2 Ago 2022)

Exmortis dijo:


> Muajajajajaja, qué risa dais los anti-otanistas a sueldo de Xi y Putin. ¿No os dais cuenta del ridículo que hacéis con vuestras continuas bravatas que no van a ninguna parte?
> 
> - "_Si USA manda armas a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_".... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
> - "_Si matáis a generales iraníes tomaremos una terrible venganza contra USA_"... Misilazo al canto contra Solemaini y no pasó NADA.
> ...



Adiós multi de la cia


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados civiles y formación de operadores para las necesidades de las AFU

La empresa Dronarium Academy lleva varios años operando en Kiev, prestando servicios de prospección aérea y formación de operadores de drones incluso antes de la aparición de los UAV. Pero con el inicio de las hostilidades, la empresa volvió a calificarse como centro de formación de operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados en nombre de la primera línea.

▪ La oficina central se encuentra en la calle Akademika Bohomoltsia 7/14, 143, en Kiev.

En las últimas semanas, Dronarium ha abierto oficinas en Kiev, Lviv y Dnipropetrovsk. La empresa colabora estrechamente con el Ministerio de Transformación Digital de Ucrania y su responsable Mikhail Fedorov. Este último promueve activamente Dronarium y establece la cooperación de la empresa con el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania.

▪ En julio, Fedorov anunció la puesta en marcha del programa "Drone Army" para formar a 150 operadores de UAV. Para este proyecto, según el ministro, los ucranianos recaudaron 400 millones de UAH a través de la plataforma UNITED24. También cuentan con la ayuda de la plataforma europea de crowdfunding Drones2ukraine.

Dronarium ya ha informado del éxito de la formación de unos 60 especialistas.

▪Dronarium también coopera con la Fundación Benéfica Kolo, vinculada a la organización holandesa EYESONUKRAINE.EU, para crear una escuela de operadores de UAV. La fundación tiene una oficina de representación en Polonia con sede en Miller&Smith - Amigos de Ucrania.

La conferencia Warsaw Drone Summit se celebró en Varsovia a finales de julio y contó con la presencia del Ministro de Transformación Digital de Ucrania, Fedorov. También participó Bernard Hudson, antiguo jefe del Centro de Contraterrorismo de la CIA. El estadounidense presentó el concepto de Drone Valley, un clúster de fabricación que podría ayudar a desarrollar el sector de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

▪La primera fábrica de este proyecto se abrirá en los próximos tres meses en Skarzysko-Kamienna, en la voivodía de Świętokrzyskie. Ya se han contratado unos 500 empleados. La planta es propiedad de la empresa polaca de desarrollo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados WB Group.

▪ Al acto asistió Elisabeth Czarnock, directora de la empresa estadounidense Chenope, que desarrolla software para vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Aunque la empresa investiga sobre el seguimiento del comportamiento humano, se contrata a personas con experiencia militar.

Estados Unidos está trabajando con Ucrania y Polonia para crear la capacidad industrial necesaria para construir sus propios vehículos aéreos no tripulados ligeros que sustituyan a los vehículos chinos. La creación de una escuela de operarios demuestra que se toman muy en serio el trabajo de los recursos humanos allí.

Al mismo tiempo, en Rusia, este tipo de trabajo sólo lo realizan voluntarios individuales. Hasta ahora no ha habido ningún apoyo centralizado por parte del Estado.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Pelosi ha aterrizado en Taiwán, abriendo una era de competencia de alta intensidad entre China y Estados Unidos por el estrecho de Taiwán. Taiwán está cerca de China continental y Beijing tiene suficientes cartas a mano. Los jugaremos uno por uno con confianza. El EPL está anunciando una serie de acciones.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Así actúa Rusia.


El ex primer ministro ruso Dmitry Medvedev se metió en un escándalo al amenazar a Georgia y Kazajstán. En su página en la red social VKontakte , llamó a Kazajstán un "estado artificial" , y también afirmó que una Georgia unida no existía en absoluto antes de la conquista por Rusia a principios del siglo XIX.
Cabe destacar que la publicación fue eliminada rápidamente, pero los usuarios lograron guardar una captura de pantalla del mensaje. 
Medvedev no solo afirma que Georgia y Kazajstán deben su existencia al Imperio Ruso, dice que ambos estados deberían regresar a la Federación Rusa. 

En su mensaje, el político afirma que Rusia irá "a la próxima campaña para restaurar las fronteras de nuestra Patria".


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

La Casa Blanca se niega a ser responsable del viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán - CNBC


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Ve factible que les crezcan los enanos al circo de los chinos?
> ¿Como cuando *Solidarność *empezó a "dar por culo" al Gorbi?



SI . Por eso este viaje era tan importante . 
La RP China penso ( oh ilusa de elle ) que EE UU iba de Farol y que no se " atreveria " a autorizar el viaje de la Pelosi por eso no hubo advertencias CREIBLES de que iba a reaccionar en serio . Si la RP China hubiera amenazado con expulsar , digamos , a 1000 diplomaticos norteamericanos ( una salvajada , oiga ) entonces los yankees se lo hubieran pensado mejor . 
El riesgo de ir era bajo ( EE UU sabia que no habria respuesta militar ) y el beneficio muy alto ( 
La visita de la Pelosi a Taiwan no es tanto una humillacion a la RP China como una humillacion al Xi . 
Porque ha sido bajo la presidencia de Xi que la RP China ha sido humillada . Si el lider de la RP China es debil , entonce no es lider 
Si el lider es " debil " entonces es reemplazable . Ahora todo el mundo esta pendiente de la respuesta de Xi . 
Si Xi no responde EE UU ira a mas .


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Habéis demostrado que no tenéis capacidad de respuesta a un bofetón en la puta cara.
> 
> Esto solo hará más temerario al establishement EEUU.
> 
> ...




Me haces reír...

Lo que buscaba E-E-U-U era tener un efecto Maine/Pearl Harbor en el que ir de victimas para que la "comunidad internacional" se uniera a ellos (como querían hacer en cierta manera con Ucrania) para mirar de pasar página y reventar definitivamente el mercado que Occidente implementó en los 90 metiendo toda la capacidad industrial planetaria en China.

Como los E-E-U-U son esquizofrénicos se creen que los demás pueden serlo y van a caer una tercera vez en una trampa tan obvia...

China ahora tiene el *tiempo* y ha formado la suficiente capacidad intelectual en sus universidades para duplicar cualquier tecnología que todavía no domine... Tienen* tiempo* y Taiwán caerá como manzana madura por que se esta demostrando que *no puedes tener unas fábricas tan sensibles para la economía a tiro de piedra del enemigo que te has buscado...*


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2022)

Exmortis dijo:


> Muajajajajaja, qué risa dais los anti-otanistas a sueldo de Xi y Putin. ¿No os dais cuenta del ridículo que hacéis con vuestras continuas bravatas que no van a ninguna parte?
> 
> - "_Si USA manda armas a Ucrania nos enfadamos y desatamos la Tercera Guerra Mundial_".... USA las envía y no pasa NADA.
> - "_Si matáis a generales iraníes tomaremos una terrible venganza contra USA_"... Misilazo al canto contra Solemaini y no pasó NADA.
> ...



uff, se te ve dolido multi.
Un poco de Hemoal, y listo, perdedor!


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pelosi ha aterrizado en Taiwán, abriendo una era de competencia de alta intensidad entre China y Estados Unidos por el estrecho de Taiwán. Taiwán está cerca de China continental y Beijing tiene suficientes cartas a mano. Los jugaremos uno por uno con confianza. El EPL está anunciando una serie de acciones.



Ya hay un Lech Walesa chinorri pensando que esto del PCCh es una puta mierda...

El aterrizaje de la vieja no ha hecho más que dale alaaaaas.


----------



## piru (2 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Una puntualización. Los Occidentales solemos observar un teatro de operaciones, los asiáticos conciben la guerra en múltiples dimensiones. Los hechos que estamos observando son:
> 
> - Que Pelosi ha aterrizado en Tapei.
> 
> ...



Añade:
-China ha dejado claro que rechaza esa visita.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Que orgullo ni que pollas?
> 
> A ver si abandonais vuestras fantasias.Lo mismo que Roma,España o Inglaterra partieron la pana en su momento,ahora lo esta haciendo EEUU...y aun le queda mucha mecha.
> 
> Rusia y China solo son segundones.No tienen lo que hay qu



Rusia si lo tiene . Lo demostro en Georgia y lo esta demostrando en Siria , Transnistria y Ucrania y en todas las republicas ex sovieticas aliadas de Moscu donde los golpes de estado y las revoluciones de colores han sido abortadas 
Rusia , a diferencia de la RP China si defiende su Imperio


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Construction Vehicle dijo:


> Lo de Tucidides lo usan para justificar una guerra preventiva contra China pero el ejemplo historico es muy diferente.
> En la Guerra del Peloponeso, la Trampa de Tucidides son los rencores de los otros griegos hacia Atenas, que por aquel entonces es la primera potencia griega. Una talasocracia que basa su poder militar y economico en el control de las rutas comerciales, y que se permite el lujo de imponer sanciones comerciales a los que le llevan la contraria, impidiendo su acceso a los mercados. Les suena?
> 
> Esparta y otras potencias paco se hartan de esa situacion y se lanzan a pararles los pies, primero por tierra, y luego construyendo una considerable flota. Les resulta familiar?
> ...



Juego, set y partido.

También me hace gracia que la mayoría de economistas hablen de la trampa de Tucídides haciendo referencia a una trampa en la que se puede meter China, negando lo evidente, que en la trampa se esta metiendo la propia E-E-U-U.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Los rusos creen que son el centro de la galaxia pero en realidad están en la pequeña Nube de Magallanes...


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a la situación actual en torno a Taiwán y los intereses rusos.
Las circunstancias parecen ser bastante apropiadas en lo que respecta a la intensificación de las conversaciones sobre la posibilidad de una compra al por mayor de drones de ataque chinos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando el presidente de la Cámara de Representantes, siendo la tercera figura de mayor rango en el gobierno de los Estados Unidos, vuela en aviones militares estadounidenses y realiza una visita provocativa a la región de Taiwán, de ninguna manera es una acción no oficial.



Estás degustando el zurullo de Pelosi en tu boca, ZHURULLO DE PERRO?


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Me haces reír...



Mira, para eso está el foro mayormente. Me alegro de haberte animado el día.



> Lo que buscaba E-E-U-U era tener un efecto Maine/Pearl Harbor en el que ir de victimas para que la "comunidad internacional" se uniera a ellos (como querían hacer en cierta manera con Ucrania) para mirar de pasar página y reventar definitivamente el mercado que Occidente implementó en los 90 metiendo toda la capacidad industrial planetaria en China.
> 
> Como los E-E-U-U son esquizofrénicos se creen que los demás pueden serlo y van a caer una tercera vez en una trampa tan obvia...



En Español no es necesario separar las iniciales con un guión. 
No se escribe U-R-S-S sino URSS.

No tengo ni puta idea de qué querían los yankis, la verdad.
Pero parece que era un win-win para ellos.

Al no lograr su objetivo A (la muerte de la vieja), al menos logran el B (prestigio internacional y darle a china en los morros)



> China ahora tiene el *tiempo* y ha formado la suficiente capacidad intelectual en sus universidades para duplicar cualquier tecnología que todavía no domine... Tienen* tiempo* y Taiwán caerá como manzana madura por que se esta demostrando que *no puedes tener unas fábricas tan sensibles para la economía a tiro de piedra del enemigo que te has buscado...*



Pero ha perdido la iniciativa.

Y Taiwan se armará hasta los dientes, será más complicado la invasión a cada momento que pase.

Pero ya veremos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> estados unidos no va a soltar la ratera de kosovo, cuando trasporten material de guerra y unos cuantos miles de fanaticos islamistas les soltaran la correa y enmierdaran de nuevo europa .....
> lo siento por los serbios que pondran la sangre y sufriran la limpieza etnica si rusia y china no lo evitan, la onu y el derecho internacional murieron con yugoslavia.



Claro que no van a soltar esa ratera, hay que sacarlos de una patada en el culo. Esa partida hay que jugarla todavía. Que lo tienen muy difícil los serbios, seguro, pero las cosas han cambiado mucho desde que la OTAN bombardeara Belgrado. 
Rusia no es la que era y ahora tiene al mejor y más preparado ejército terrestre que hay, además se sienten fuertes como para que Putin exija que la OTAN vuelva a las fronteras de 1997. Dudo mucho que permita una nueva masacre de serbios. 
Hay mucha tela que cortar todavía y muchas cosas pueden suceder, incluida una implosión gUSAna.


----------



## keylargof (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El aterrizaje de Pelosti en Taiwán, primeros resultados:

1. Nosotros, para ser sinceros, no creíamos del todo que fuera a hacerlo. En parte porque incluso Biden, por no hablar de una serie de élites estadounidenses vinculadas a la cooperación con China, desestimó la provocación.

2. Es extraño que alguien esperara un ataque al avión; desde el principio estaba claro que la respuesta de China sería, al menos por ahora, de naturaleza diplomática. Ya sea en términos militares-diplomáticos, pero por supuesto no se habla de guerra con los Estados Unidos.

3. Para Rusia, este desarrollo de la trama es sencillamente ideal, porque sin China sería difícil enfrentarse a Occidente de forma híbrida, y el extremadamente ambicioso Xi, dirigido por una población de miles de millones, disciplinada y patriótica, nunca perdonará este insulto. Y la mejor forma de respuesta es no entrar en una confrontación directa con EE.UU., sino perjudicarles allí donde se note especialmente. Por supuesto, se trata sobre todo de aumentar la ayuda a Rusia para eludir las sanciones occidentales.

4. A pesar de todas nuestras críticas a lo que está ocurriendo, esto es lo que consideramos un "exceso de juego",

5. "Zrada" sería el acuerdo de China con la visita de Pelosi y el "reset" chino-estadounidense.

6. Por qué incluso una carrera tan valiente a Taipei, es un grave golpe de reputación para los EE.UU., ya hemos escrito aquí : t.me/mig41/19630

La todavía fallida visita de Pelosi a Taiwán ya ha causado un grave daño a la reputación de Estados Unidos. Juzgue usted mismo:​​✅ Si llega, será una vergüenza silenciosa. En lugar de anunciar a bombo y platillo su viaje al estilo: nos importan un bledo sus notas de protesta (respaldando su posición con un par de portaaviones), se está produciendo un tímido partidismo. Taiwán no se menciona en el programa oficial de su visita, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Taiwán no hace ningún comentario, toda la información se encuentra en informes incompletos de los medios de comunicación locales. ¿Es así como la tercera persona de un hegemón global hace sus viajes oficiales?​​Si China no visita Taiwán, será más difícil que la primera​​✅ Rusia sale ganando en cualquier caso: reforzando sus ya sólidas relaciones con China​
7. La historia no ha hecho más que empezar. Gracias a Babka por haber clavado el último clavo en la tapa del mundo unipolar, demostrando que Estados Unidos no va a contar con China, que, según todas las previsiones, se convierte en la locomotora científica y económica del planeta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Si no responde en media hora ya ha perdido?
> 
> Sois así de verdad? Vaya si que han destruido occidente los satanicos



No se trata de quién gana y quien pierde. Sobre todo porque si alguien pierde será el remero. Como siempre. Se trata de que pretendes suplantar la egemonia económico militar de una super potencia como los EUA y a la primera de cambio se te ve el cartón. ¿Hay alguna declaración oficial sobre la postura de China ante lo que ellos consideran una ingerencia? De momento, mutis. Yo me pregunto ¿Por qué? ¿Creían que la abuela no se iba a atrever y los han pillado con el pié cambiado? Evidentemente, sí.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Sí... una "democracia" que nunca es mencionada en la constitución de los E-E-U-U y que, de hecho, era evitada por las personas que crearon ese texto...


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Espérate... Que muchos os estáis tocando ya con la llegada de La Marquesina. A ver cómo reacciona China...



Imagina si mañana pone a la venta la mitad de la deuda usana que tiene...solo imagina...


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Y estaba pensando yo... sobre estos que hablan tanto de "democracia"...

Para que sirve una "democracia" si en la mayoría de ocasiones se toma como evidente que existe un deep state decidiendo realmente por unos payasos que creen en esa palabra...


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Expectante por ver si China los tiene bien plantados como los rusos han demostrado


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

El articulo original es de pago.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-ne...tern-military/


*Occidente asesora a Ucrania sobre ataques con armas suministradas – Kiev*
2 de agosto de 2022 Equipo nuevo en noticias
Washington tiene poder de veto sobre los ataques HIMARS ucranianos, dijo un alto funcionario de inteligencia al periódico The Telegraph.

Un alto funcionario de la inteligencia militar ucraniana afirmó que su agencia estaba recibiendo consejos de sus homólogos británicos y estadounidenses sobre qué objetivos atacar con armas suministradas por Occidente, como los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS. Los estadounidenses pueden prohibir cualquier huelga que no les guste, dijo el general.

La revelación se produjo el lunes en una entrevista que concedió el mayor general* Vadim Skibitsky al diario The Telegraph.* Al hablar sobre los éxitos informados de Ucrania en la destrucción de objetivos militares rusos con armas proporcionadas por Occidente, afirmó que las fuerzas ucranianas estaban utilizando "información en tiempo real" para dirigir el fuego.

*“No puedo decirles si [estamos encargando directamente] satélites británicos y estadounidenses, pero tenemos muy buenas imágenes satelitales”, dijo el periódico británico citando sus palabras.*

El general no afirmó que los funcionarios estadounidenses estuvieran proporcionando información sobre objetivos directamente a Ucrania, pero dijo que las tropas estaban recibiendo información de Washington y Londres antes de lanzar cohetes. Esto permite que “Washington detenga cualquier ataque potencial si no está satisfecho con el objetivo previsto”, dijo The Telegraph.

Los funcionarios estadounidenses han afirmado con frecuencia que Estados Unidos no tiene una participación directa en las hostilidades de Rusia con Ucrania, ya que lo pondría en riesgo de escalar el conflicto.

https://newonnews.com/west-advises-u...-weapons-kiev/


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EXACTO . Este viaje es " historico " y esta casi al mismo nivel que el viaje que hizo Nixon a la RP China en 1972 .
> El viaje oficial de la Pelosi a Taipei es un reconocimiento " tacito " de que Taiwan es un estado soberano y tambien ha demostrado que la voluntad de la RP China por recuperarlo es humo , un bluff . EE UU se la jugo , se arriesgo y gano .
> Xi ha demostrado debilidad y EE UU va a aprovechar el momentum .
> El clapham ya lo dijo : El maximo beneficiario de esta " crisis " entre EE UU y la RP China es Vladimirovich I .
> ...



Vendes la piel del oso (de la luna) muy pronto...


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Imagina si mañana pone a la venta la mitad de la deuda usana que tiene...solo imagina...



De momento, y visto los acontecimientos, sólo puedo decir: no hay huevos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MagicPep (2 Ago 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Chorradas del primer mundo social demócrata (izquierda frankfurtiana): pingüino sube de rango y es escoltado durante su celebración. Supongo que en una tercera guerra mundial el pajarraco sabrá usar un rifle o mínimo un cuchillo.



enhorabuena tio!!!!


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

La Zona de Comando de Combate del Este de China dice que realizará lanzamientos de misiles no nucleares en el mar al este de Taiwán como parte de los ejercicios que comenzarán esta noche.


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero volar encima de la isla ya lo lleváis haciendo años.
> 
> Y ahí sigue Taiwan con su democracia.
> 
> ...



No, no volaban sobre la isla. Si están haciendo pasadas por encima de Taipei es totalmente nuevo. Volaban por los bordes del espacio aéreo, kilómetro dentro, kilómetro fuera.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Medvedev, quien durante sus años de pm se le tildaba de blando y por su presunto liberalismo tuvo que volver Putin al poder, se revela ahora como el más bocachacla del Kremlin, quien sabe si para postularse como candidato a suceder al actual líder o para que no le echen Polonio en el té.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ago 2022)

*

. El establecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas entre la RPDC y las repúblicas de Donbass va mucho más allá del reconocimiento de la legitimidad de la DNR y la LNR. Actualmente se está desarrollando un proyecto de tratado sobre las relaciones aliadas entre Pyongyang y Donbass.

2. La RPDC dejó en claro a través de los canales diplomáticos que está lista para ayudar a las repúblicas por la fuerza militar en el estado de voluntarios o de acuerdo con el acuerdo de alianza propuesto. Podemos hablar sobre la transferencia a la zona NMD de unidades terrestres tripuladas según los estados de guerra (hasta 100 mil personas), así como unidades tácticas especiales.

3. El ejército de la RPDC es uno de los cinco ejércitos profesionales más fuertes, con alrededor de 2 millones de formaciones permanentes de preparación para el combate completo, la Fuerza Aérea, las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos, la Armada y recursos de movilización de 6,2 millones de personas. Las unidades terrestres se consideran entre las más fuertes del mundo, tienen el más alto nivel de preparación para la acción en situaciones extremas, así como una fuerte motivación para "destruir a los agresores estadounidenses y sus títeres en cualquier parte del mundo". La participación de soldados norcoreanos en el NWO puede acelerar la solución de sus tareas y conducir a la rápida derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

4. LNR y DNR, manteniendo relaciones aliadas, pueden suministrar recursos energéticos, alimentos, granos, una amplia gama de bienes de consumo, así como productos de alta tecnología a la RPDC, todo lo que cae bajo las sanciones de la ONU adoptadas bajo la presión de los EE. UU. Desde 2004, estas sanciones han impuesto un bloqueo virtual completo a todas las transacciones comerciales, financieras y logísticas con Corea del Norte. Las Repúblicas de Donbass no tienen obligaciones con la ONU y tienen total libertad para elegir socios comerciales. El fortalecimiento de la RPDC debido a la ruptura del bloqueo económico debilitará objetivamente la posición de los Estados Unidos en la región de Asia-Pacífico y, en particular, alrededor de Taiwán, apoyando el potencial militar de la RPC en esta región.

*

No se cuanta credibilidad tiene el tema, pero yo comente por aquí que era una buena jugada hace unas semanas cuando corea del norte reconocio a las republcas. Como lleguen voluntarios, y Kim salga sonriente me decojono de risa.

Lo veo dificil porque tanto los voluntarios como las armas, y luego las mercancias tienen que pasar por Rusia y Putin es muy pacato con no pasar sus "lineas rojas" con los socios, la ONU etc.....

----------

Los chinos tienen sus propios tiempos, yo creo que para ellos aún no es el momento pero .... estas cosas a veces se disparan solas.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Rusia advierte a EEUU con la ruptura de relaciones si le acusa de apoyar el terrorismo*
Rusia ha advertido a Estados Unidos con la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas si le declara Estado patrocinador del terrorismo por la *guerra en Ucrania. *"Cualquier acción provoca una reacción y el lógico resultado de ese irresponsable paso puede ser la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas", ha dicho María Zajárova, portavoz de Exteriores, en rueda de prensa.


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Recordemos esta imagen...







Si cree E-E-U-U que puede cambiar a China lo lleva clarinete



Zappa dijo:


> En Español no es necesario separar las iniciales con un guión.
> No se escribe U-R-S-S sino URSS.



Tómalo como un signo distintivo de alguien que te escribe en un foro. Me importa poco ese tipo de reglas con respecto a un país del que estoy profundamente decepcionado...

Por cierto, prefiero escribir Unión Soviética en lugar de meter acrónimos a todo. Es una postura personal, no te lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

China puede establecer restricciones a la exportación de tierras raras por motivos de seguridad - Bloomberg


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2022)

Son las tres de la tarde. El último cliente se va y echo la llave. La caja ya está más que hecha y no necesito ninguna visita en la prórroga para redondearla. Ha sido una buena mañana, ¿para qué exprimirla? Alguna cerveza más, cuatro cafés...Bah. 

Recojo con calma, silbando la canción que suena en Spotyfi, una de Offspring, aseguraría que su primer éxito allá por los noventa. No me gustaron entonces y tampoco me gustan ahora, pero acabo de cerrar el bar y creo que silbaría casi cualquier cosa.

Coloco la última carga del lavavajillas, enciendo un cigarrillo y echo un trago de cerveza que me viene larga. Ayer me pasé un poco, tampoco nada apocalíptico, y en verdad es una bebida que tengo un tanto atravesada desde hace años. Pero es un mal menor, un mal necesario para evitar el demonio del whisky, mi gran amor. Una especie de ejercicio espiritual jesuítico a la hora de escribir. Con la edad uno se vuelve un poco jesuita consigo mismo; también con los demás, por cierto. Sí, claro, todavía hay días para las heroicidades, tardes en las que ese brebaje maravilloso vuelve a despertar la furia que guardas dentro y entonces todo se transforma en tu cerebro y nada parece lo suficientemente sagrado como para no plantarle cara. Pero...

Tiro el último trago al fregadero, echo un último vistazo, salgo a la calle, cierro la puerta pensando que la estoy cerrando para después no quedarme con la duda y monto en el horno con ruedas que me acercara a casa. 

El aspecto del cielo me recuerda al de un hígado de pollo con su telilla. Una capa blanquecina moteada de nubes estériles, enfermizas, que a modo de hongo da la sensación de tapadera transparente sobre la sartén. Rompo a sudar de inmediato. El volante me quema los dedos. El trayecto es corto pero no tanto como para evitar que llegue chorreando a la puerta de la cochera. Acciono el mando y mientras la puerta se abre oigo voces de vecinos discutiendo en alguno de los pisos bajos, tan cercanas y al mismo tiempo tan lejanas que pienso que si estuvieran pidiendo socorro a gritos no haría sino lo mismo que voy a hacer: esperar que la puerta se abra lo suficiente como para permitir la entrada de mi coche, aparcarlo, coger el ascensor y subir hasta el piso para despelotarme.

Es un mes y medio. Un mes y medio largo con el ligero paréntesis de la última semana de junio. Un mes y medio con temperaturas mínimas de veinte grados y máximas en torno a los cuarenta. Los últimos treinta y tantos días a piñón. Si esto no es para volverse loco que baje Dios y diga qué cojones espera de nosotros.

Hoy desperté varias veces durante la noche. A las cinco de la madrugada, empapado en sudor, miré por gusto la temperatura en el teléfono. Veinticinco grados. Veinticinco grados a las cinco de la madrugada. Anda ya a tomar por culo.

La mañana estuvo bien. A eso de las ocho y media tuve un buen arreón, curiosa visita incluida.

Eran tres mujeres. Bueno, mejor dicho, pues saltaba a la vista: una madre con su hija y la abuela. Tres generaciones. La niña estaba para reventarla con sus mini vaqueros ajustados hasta más arriba de las nalgas. La madre también; bastante menos pero también. Y la abuela, pues oye...también.

Entraron como dudosas. Era la primera vez. Yo las había visto llegar mientras atendía una de las mesas de la terraza. Ya ahí me fijé en las piernazas de la chavala. Volví adentro cuando ellas todavía no habían alcanzado la puerta del bar.

Tomaron asiento, pidieron desayunos (la chica un Colacao y una tostada de atún con tomate que cargué a conciencia) y al servirlas noté como una tensión contenida de tipo sexual. Y no por mi, claro, sino por ellas; o para ser más exactos de la niña: tal vez una enfermedad venérea, una preñez a las puertas, que sé yo. Pero la nerviosa mímica de la abuela, sobretodo, y de la madre delataban algo por el estilo. La niña pasaba de todo mirando su teléfono. Buenas tetas. Menudo polvazo.

Se fueron y recogí la mesa. No habían quedado ni las migas de la tostaza de atún con tomate de la niña. Hasta el sobre de azúcar con el que a modo de prueba acompaño al Colacao (70 % de azúcar en su composición) había sido gastado en su totalidad. Un polvorín. Un volcán. Fuego en el cuerpo. Juventud divino tesoro. Y yo sin dormir cuarenta días, otra vez resacoso y con estos pelos.

Al volver a casa a eso de las diez decidí hacer ejercicio para sudarla más. Había pensado en echarme pero como no iba a dormir decidí que sufrir era mejor que lamentarse. El asunto fue como de costumbre y tras la ducha y posterior comida ya estaba otra vez nuevo y con hora y pico por delante hasta la vuelta al bar. Puse el último vídeo de Lobo Estepario en Odyssey y encendí un cigarrillo. Otra vez estaba cagándose en todo. Y eso que anda por el Norte. Si estuviera aquí ya habría salido en el Telediario. Vente para La Mancha si tienes huevos, Lobo.

El mediodía resultó mucho más llevadero que la mañana. En otro sentido al de las tres mujeres me llamó la atención un grupito de cuatro tíos. Sólo conocía a uno de ellos, evidentemente el que había quedado aquí para tomar algo antes de ir a comer, un chaval formal de buena posición con mujer e hijos, uno de esos que estudió en tu mismo colegio católico algunos cursos más atrás pero que luego fue a la Universidad, se sacó una carrera de algo, contrajo matrimonio por la Iglesia con su guapa novia de toda la vida y tuvieron hijos. Había dos que parecían algo más jóvenes, treintañeros, bien cuidados también, muy educados y todo eso, el de la barba me pareció algo maricón; y luego uno mayor, un cincuentón que fue el último en llegar, uno de fuera, según oí mientras atendía, que tenía la pinta con la que uno se imagina a quien lleva un cilicio en el muslo, aunque esto sea cosa difícil de certificar cuando es algo que sólo has visto en las películas. Pero vamos, como que Escrivá de Balaguer, San Escrivá de Balaguer, planeaba sobre el bar.

En esto fue que llegó una de mis amigas, una mujerona que me da le está poniendo los cuernos al marido con su jefe. Una chica vital, muy vívida, majísima, que apenas acaba de entrar en la cuarentena con todo lo que eso conlleva, y más cuando el esposo, el segundo y padre de su último hijo, un hombre bueno, es casi diez años mayor que ella y hace uno que está en paro.

Tuvimos una conversación muy agradable, aún (cuando aquí sí) la tensión sexual no resuelta entre nosotros después de tanto tiempo era tan omnipresente como desde que la conozco. Con las piernas cruzadas sobre el taburete, mirando su móvil, era cosa de darle un bocado cada vez que volvía a la barra tras atender el salón para seguir charlando. 

Pagó la cerveza pidiendo que se lo devolviera en monedas para sacar tabaco.

- Vamos a echar un piti -dije-

Se iba a pasar la tarde de descanso en Ruidera con sus dos hijos pequeños. 

- No la conocen, Kufisto.
- ¿Que no la conocen? Pero si Iván tiene cuanto, ¿dieciséis años?
- Dieciséis, sí.
- Joder...Claro que para ir allí tienes que poder ir hasta allí...El coche y todo eso. ¡Bueno, pero cuando yo era chico estaban las motos! Pocas veces me habré ido yo con la vespino...
- El mayor sí ha ido. Pero yo hace como veinte años que no voy.
- Te gano. Dicen que está increíble.
- Sí. Van a disfrutar cuando lo vean.
- Y tanto. Como que no parece La Mancha.
- ¡Así que ese es el plan de hoy! Jose se queda aquí, no puede venir...
- Ya...

En ese momento entró un cliente.

- Bueno -dije- que lo pases bien.
- Seguro. Apenas me acuerdo. Será casi como la primera vez.

Y riendo nos separamos.


Ruidera fue la medicina que Cervantes le recetó a don Quijote al ver que el valor su fuerte brazo empezaba a flaquear después de tanto sinsabores.


Y allí, triste, solo y a ciegas, hundido en la cueva, vio maravillas tan grandes como para que al menos el buen Sancho siguiera creyendo en él.


Y tiró de la cuerda para que lo sacara.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no volaban sobre la isla. Si están haciendo pasadas por encima de Taipei es totalmente nuevo. Volaban por los bordes del espacio aéreo, kilómetro dentro, kilómetro fuera.



Volaban por encima de un invento yanqui que usas sus aliados tambien, las zonas de influencia economica , o de reconocimiento aereo ( naturalmente se lo niegan a los demas ). Son chorradas que se inventan y que no tienen base juridica alguna y pueden abarcar 100, 200 millas más alla de la costa. LLoran con el tema cuando los norcoreanos hacen practicas y los misiles impactan a 100km de Japon, salen diciento que han atacado "SUS" aguas.. Eso si los de corea 3 veces si han disparado por encima de japon pero a alturas espaciales donde no hay reserva de espacio nacional.

Si los chinos estan volando dentro del espacio aereo de 12m o por encima de Taiwan eso si que seria nuevo, no lo creo porque eso implicaria que la guerra ya ha empezado.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Me haces reír...
> 
> Lo que buscaba E-E-U-U era tener un efecto Maine/Pearl Harbor en el que ir de victimas para que la "comunidad internacional" se uniera a ellos (como querían hacer en cierta manera con Ucrania) para mirar de pasar página y reventar definitivamente el mercado que Occidente implementó en los 90 metiendo toda la capacidad industrial planetaria en China.
> 
> ...



Tu argumento no tiene sentido . La RP China no impidio el viaje porque es mas debil de lo que ( en realidad ) parece 
El mal ya esta hecho . El objetivo del viaje era humillar a RP China y sacar a relucir su debilidad : mision cumplida . Ahora que se sabe que la RP China es debil y sumisa y no quiere enfrentarse a EE UU vienen las exigencias : no comerciar con Rusia 
Como EE UU no puede imponer sanciones a la RP China usa Taiwan como elemento de disuacion . Que la RP China no deja de comprar petroleo y gas rusos . No problem . Invitamos a la presidenta de Taiwan a la Casa Blanca . 
Y de paso , firmamos un contrato vitalicio y montamos una base naval en Kaohsiung mas grande que la de Okinawa 
Que hara la RP China para impedirlo ? Invadir Taiwan ? Perfecto . EE UU congela los activos chinos en EE UU por valor de 5 trillones 
JAQUE MATE . Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo la biografia de Mao


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Pero ha perdido la iniciativa.
> 
> Y Taiwan se armará hasta los dientes, será más complicado la invasión a cada momento que pase.



No se puede uno armar hasta los dientes si no se tiene dinero para pagar armas que tu mismo no produces y son material de E-E-U-U...

*Tiempo...*


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Volaban por encima de un invento yanqui que usas sus aliados tambien, las zonas de influencia economica , o de reconocimiento aereo ( naturalmente se lo niegan a los demas ). Son chorradas que se inventan y que no tienen base juridica alguna y pueden abarcar 100, 200 millas más alla de la costa. LLoran con el tema cuando los norcoreanos hacen practicas y los misiles impactan a 100km de Japon, salen diciento que han atacado "SUS" aguas.. Eso si los de corea 3 veces si han disparado por encima de japon pero a alturas espaciales donde no hay reserva de espacio nacional.
> 
> Si los chinos estan volando dentro del espacio aereo de 12m o por encima de Taiwan eso si que seria nuevo, no lo creo porque eso implicaria que la guerra ya ha empezado.




A ver ... lo que procede es bloquear taiwan como cuba en el 62.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Rusia recluta ancianos y hombres de mediana edad para su 'Batallón Tigre' por el frenazo en su avance en Ucrania.*

Rusia podría haber comenzado a reclutar hombres ancianos y de mediana edad, pertenecientes a todas las regiones del país, para luchar en el frente del sureste de Ucrania mientras continúan los combates en Donetsk, según ha adelantado el Daily Mail.

Unas imágenes difundidas en YouTube a principios de julio por la Televisión Pública de Primorye, una región rusa que limita con Corea del Norte, mostraron una serie de voluntarios de dicho lugar entrenando con rifles en un campo antes de su despliegue en Ucrania.

Varios de los reclutas aparentan ser hombres de mediana y avanzada edad, los cuales según firmaron un acuerdo con la Sociedad Voluntaria de Ayuda al Ejército, Fuerza Aérea y Marina (DOSAAF) para ser parte de un breve programa de entrenamiento.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/503...ce-en-ucrania/


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Tengan esta bonita postal de vuestro otro líder:


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Mira, para eso está el foro mayormente. Me alegro de haberte animado el día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taiwan ya está armado al límite de sus posibilidades financieras a falta de nucleares. USA no les ha vendido aun F-35 quizá porque una proporción no pequeña de la población no le hace ascos a integrarse en la RPC, no se si ahora se los venderían aunque sospecho que no (demasiado cerca de China para que se escape uno o entren ellos a buscarlo) . De hecho Taiwan juega a comprar tanto americano como francés el material de guerra, y también a desarrollos propios.

El problema estratégico es que se trata de una isla apenas mayor que Galicia, a 150Km del continente (es hasta factible unirlas por tierra dada la baja profundidad del estrecho) , con un continuo urbano superpoblado en el lado occidental y montañas y la casi nada en el oriental. A esas distancias China puede operar como Italia respecto a Cerdeña (en realidad es como si Valladolid se rebelara y hubiera que atacar desde Madrid y Zaragoza, no es gran problema)  Los chinos se contienen lo que pueden porque tienen dentro muchos partidarios y no van a destruirles el país. Por cierto, una cosa curiosa es que los mismos militares que conozco que literalmente se han "esfumado" estos últimos meses, hablaban hace ocho meses mucho más (a veces obsesivamente para mi gust, yo la verdad no esperaba nada ahí hasta los años 30) de Taiwan que de Ucrania. Sospecho que más de uno está en Ucrania ahora o quizá en Finlandia o Polonia, pero no en España.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Explosión causada por un ataque con misiles en el distrito de Chervonohrad de la región de Lviv - gauleiter regional

El jefe de la administración militar regional de Lviv, Maksym Kozitskyy, ha confirmado la "llegada" a la región, y se han enviado servicios operativos al lugar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

“Ucrania también defiende a Alemania”

Presidente polaco, Duda en una entrevista para medio alemán.

Hoy, Ucrania está defendiendo Polonia, Europa, incluida Alemania. Si la heroica resistencia de Ucrania no puede resistir los planes imperiales de Putin, Polonia y los países bálticos estarán bajo la amenaza directa de una mayor expansión de la esfera de influencia rusa en Europa Central", dijo Duda. 

Mencionó "las ideas de una gran Rusia, es decir, la conquista de otros pueblos".

Según él, estas no son solo las ideas del presidente de Rusia, sino que impregnan una parte importante de la sociedad rusa.

"Gracias a Ucrania, hoy este peligro está controlado. Pero creo que en el futuro, lamentablemente, este peligro se volverá relevante.

"Lo único que podemos hacer es mejorar nuestra propia seguridad", dijo.

https://m.faz.net/aktuell/politik/au...-18214160.html


----------



## apocalippsis (2 Ago 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno follapotanas, lo que pasa en China en China se queda no canteis victoria antes de tiempo, hay que aserrrr la porrita, cuando rusia con ucrania yo ya sabia que habia que esperar a que se terminaran los juegos olimpicos chinos y asi la gane, ahora subnormalitos a que podemos esperar para que China se zampe taiwan ?, a que subnormalitossssssssssssss, venga subnormalitossssssss todos a la vez.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... lo que procede es bloquear taiwan como cuba en el 62.



Los chinos como los rusos quieren paz y negocios. Al final como los rusos tendran guerra, pero no es su intención. Los anglos son infinitamente más agresivos, el que los entiende es Kim por eso le dejan en paz y no juegan a las tontadas. Alguna vez lo hicieron y si hubo respuesta militar, ahora que el tio tiene atomicas y misiles para lanzarlas sonrie mucho más. Por eso le llaman "Loco" porque acepta los ordagos y claro que van a decir.....

China podria bloquear taiwan mañana. El tema es economico. Yo creo qeu no pasaran de una demostración de fuerza, al fin al cabo van de subida y los yanquis de bajada, cada mes tendran más aviones y los yanquis no podran seguirles el ritmo. Siempre esta la guerra por accidente eso si.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Este asunto va a poner, indudablemente, a China del lado ruso en Ukrania. Ya sin ambages ni disimulos.

Los tiempos se van a acelerar, China va a aumentar su apoyo militar a Rusia y la derrota ucronazi se va a acortar en el tiempo.

China se aportará un tanto a favor, sutilmente, y se reirá de la OTAN y los gringos sibilinamente, en breve, pese a la bravuconada de la vieja bruja.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Bloomberg
*China Plans Four Days of Military Drills in Areas Encircling Taiwan*


----------



## Bimbo (2 Ago 2022)

China debe apoyar a Rusia, esta claro que son un poco cobardicas asi que simplemente que dejen esa parte a Vlad y ellos se centren en fabricar cosas


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ago 2022)

A ver, la venganza es un plato que se sirve frío.
China y Rusia son superpotencias militares comparadas con el resto. Pero EEUU está en el escalafón mega, con respecto a las otras dos. China se acerca pero aún le quedan unos años para ponerse a la altura de EEUU. Rusia tiene un problema demográfico que o lo soluciona o tendrá mucho menos peso en el futuro.
Los EEUU no van a cambiar ahora de actitud, han hecho y dicho lo que les ha dado la gana en este planeta, desde principios del siglo XX, y seguirán haciéndolo, a temerarios no les gana nadie. Aunque es curioso, porque es el establishment de Washington DC y los lobbies de la industria miliar que allí acampan, ya que al americano medio se la suda lo que ocurra más allá de las playas de California o más allá de la Estatua de la Libertad, mientras pueda quemar galones de gasolina, ver fútbol americano los findes mientras monta barbacoas para cebarse a comer.
El único hasta ahora que le ha echado narices contra ellos es Rusia, pero no lo hace por más territorio, tiene más que suficiente, sino para mantener lo que tiene. En km2, llegar a Dnieper le supone una chorrada. Lo hace por seguridad y enseñar los dientes. Por otro lado, Europa y EEUU quiere una Rusia débil por su capacidad de producir petróleo, grano, gas y otras materias primas, y como siempre hemos hechos los europeos necesitamos parasitar. Pero la diferencia es que Rusia no es África que vive en el siglo XIX, no es Irak, un país inventado sobre un plano en un despacho o no es Sudamérica, a los cuales les dejamos el peor de nuestros genes, el de la corruptelas.
Cosas que yo haría si fuese Xi, poco a poco deshacermos de los bonos usanos, comenzar cada vez con menos disimulo a echar una mano a Rusia en el fregao ucraniano, como hacen los europeos y, en especial en USA. Seguid extendiendome por Sudamérica y África, sin prisa pero sin pausa... porque a todo cerdo le llega sun San Martiño, y la historia nos demuestra que los imperios no son eternos. Como dice un proverbio chino, siéntate en la puerta de tu casa y verás pasar el cadáver de tu enemigo.
Eso es lo que yo haría, ahora queda por ver que harán, porque de momento todo ha sido ladrar. Hasta recularon frente a los australianos cuando lo de las Islas Salomón.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> China debe apoyar a Rusia, esta claro que son un poco cobardicas asi que simplemente que dejen esa parte a Vlad y ellos se centren en fabricar cosas



Cosas que le van a vender a Rusia.
A 
J 
E 
D 
R 
E 
Z


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿88 no significaba algo?



500 + 200 +100 + 50 + 20 + 10 + 5 + 2 + 1 + .5 + .2 + .1 + .05 + .02 + .01 = 888.88

IV Reich.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

El Comando de Teatro Oriental del EPL llevará a cabo operaciones militares conjuntas alrededor de Taiwán, con simulacros marítimos y aéreos conjuntos en N, SW, SE de la isla, disparos de artillería de largo alcance en el Estrecho de Taiwán y disparos de prueba de misiles convencionales en las regiones marítimas E de la isla a partir del martes por la noche: portavoz


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bloomberg
> *China Plans Four Days of Military Drills in Areas Encircling Taiwan*



Es muy bueno esto. USA va a monitorizar cada movimiento de los chinos.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

*Hasta 250 militantes de la "Legión Extranjera" cerca de Nikolaev fueron eliminados por un ataque con armas de alta precisión.*

Hoy, 16: 37




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, junto con las fuerzas aliadas de la NM LDNR, continúan cumpliendo los objetivos establecidos por el comando de la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Otro informe oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa indica que la situación de las formaciones paramilitares ucranianas en los frentes se acerca a la crítica. El enemigo sufre grandes pérdidas, *tanto en combatientes como en equipo*.

Se informa que nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales en la región de Nikolaev llevaron a cabo una desnazificación exitosa al infligir un ataque aéreo con misiles de alta precisión en la ubicación de la llamada "Legión Extranjera", formada por las autoridades de Kyiv para mercenarios extranjeros. Como resultado del ataque, se eliminaron hasta 250 militantes y se destruyeron alrededor de dos docenas de equipos.

Al mismo tiempo, la brigada mecanizada 92 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encontró en una situación mucho más deplorable, que perdió hasta 500 combatientes y una gran cantidad de equipo militar en los asentamientos de Chuguev y Merefa (región de Kharkiv).

El enemigo también sufre pérdidas significativas en la dirección de Donetsk. Entonces, cerca de Artemovsk, alrededor de 130 nacionalistas del batallón 16 de la brigada de infantería motorizada 58 fueron destruidos. Unos 70 militantes sobrevivientes *abandonaron arbitrariamente sus posiciones y se dirigieron a la ciudad de Konotop (región de Sumy), donde fueron arrestados y reconocidos como desertores.*

Finalmente, la Brigada de Infantería Motorizada 56 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se vio gravemente afectada. Sin embargo, por extraño que parezca, el principal mérito de la derrota de esta unidad no pertenece a nuestros combatientes. El batallón 21 de la citada brigada durante la retirada bajo el asentamiento. Sands fue destruido casi por completo por el "*fuego amigo" *de los artilleros ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

También se informa de la liberación del pueblo de Travneve, cerca de Horlivka.
Estamos a la espera de la confirmación de las fotos/vídeos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Suena a "Operación especial".
#PLA lanzará una serie de operaciones militares específicas para contrarrestar la visita de Pelosi a la isla de Taiwán y defender resueltamente la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial: Ministerio de Defensa Nacional


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El embajador de China en EE.UU. ha dicho que China responderá con fuerza y contundencia a la provocación de Pelosi a Taiwán. Ya se ha hablado mucho de las respuestas fuertes. Sólo queda demostrarlo en la práctica, ya que Estados Unidos ha movido ficha y ahora China debe responder de alguna manera. Es evidente que las palabras no bastan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vendes la piel del oso (de la luna) muy pronto...



El clapham es pesimista ( gracias Schopenhauer ) pero en esto lo tiene claro : no pasara nada 
Lo que haga ahora Xi sera poco e insuficiente . Al contrario . Si la RP China invade Taiwan ( ahora ) Occidente le impondra sanciones , congelara sus reservas y jodera viva a Rusia que se quedara sin mercados . 
EE UU solo tiene que bloquear el estrecho de Malacca y sentarse a esperar . JAQUE MATE 
Invadir Taiwan seria facil . Lo dificil seria evitar las represalias economicas de Occidente y la confiscacion de activos . 
Todas esas inversiones que ha hecho la RP China en Occidente serian confiscadas . 
EE UU y Europa sufririan , pero es irrelevante si el precio es parar en seco el desarrollo de la RP China 
Convertirte en un pariah por un territorio fertil de 600 mil Km2 bien vale una guerra . Pero convertirte en un pariah por un territorio del tamano de Kerson , pues no es muy inteligente . El clapham ya da a Taiwan por perdida . Agur


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los chinos como los rusos quieren paz y negocios. Al final como los rusos tendran guerra, pero no es su intención. Los anglos son infinitamente más agresivos, el que los entiende es Kim por eso le dejan en paz y no juegan a las tontadas. Alguna vez lo hicieron y si hubo respuesta militar, ahora que el tio tiene atomicas y misiles para lanzarlas sonrie mucho más. Por eso le llaman "Loco" porque acepta los ordagos y claro que van a decir.....
> 
> China podria bloquear taiwan mañana. El tema es economico. Yo creo qeu no pasaran de una demostración de fuerza, al fin al cabo van de subida y los yanquis de bajada, cada mes tendran más aviones y los yanquis no podran seguirles el ritmo. Siempre esta la guerra por accidente eso si.



Exacto. Si es que con cohetes de artillería y pronto con cañones electromagnéticos se puede bombardear todo Taiwan, que tiene toda su población e infraestructuras del lado que mira a China. Pero eso destruye los negocios. Y lograr que ningún barco mercante opere es fácil también, basta con hundir alguno o minar el estrecho.

El problema para China es el "collar de perlas". Ahora mismo no pueden enfrentarse a USA mientras no tengan bases militares y aliados confiables fuera de él. Y se verían en la disyuntiva de destruir Singapur con armas nucleares (no queda otra para liberar los estrechos) siendo una isla poblada mayoritariamente por chinos, pero convertidos en sus enemigos y muy armados con la finalidad de romperles el tráfico mercante a los chinos.
Por eso hasta han barajado un canal que corte la manga thailandesa y por eso su obsesión con las islitas del Mar de la China Meridional.

Las relaciones con la India serán también importantes en el futuro.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Hasta 250 militantes de la "Legión Extranjera" cerca de Nikolaev fueron eliminados por un ataque con armas de alta precisión.*
> 
> Hoy, 16: 37
> 
> ...



a ver si van a ser los 200 "rusos" que los putos fanboys lamelefas otanicos decian que desertaban...... XD


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tu argumento no tiene sentido . La RP China no impidio el viaje porque es mas debil de lo que ( en realidad ) parece
> El mal ya esta hecho . El objetivo del viaje era humillar a RP China y sacar a relucir su debilidad : mision cumplida . Ahora que se sabe que la RP China es debil y sumisa y no quiere enfrentarse a EE UU vienen las exigencias : no comerciar con Rusia
> Como EE UU no puede imponer sanciones a la RP China usa Taiwan como elemento de disuacion . Que la RP China no deja de comprar petroleo y gas rusos . No problem . Invitamos a la presidenta de Taiwan a la Casa Blanca .
> Y de paso , firmamos un contrato vitalicio y montamos una base naval en Kaohsiung mas grande que la de Okinawa
> ...



Tu argumento Clapham no tiene sentido por que implicaría que China derribase un avión norteamericano -matando a norteamericanos (recordemos que las muertes norteamericanas son las que cuentan para norteamérica, si mañana mismo hubiera un tiananmen en Taiwan les importaría básicamente una mierda por que son chinos de mierda)- dándoles a los E-E-U-U el motivo que necesitan para interrumpir lazos comerciales con China, freirlos a sanciones como a Rusia y escribiendo en la lista de naciones terroristas del globo y enemigas de los sagrados y muy demócratas E-E-U-U a China...

¡¡¡¡Oh que malos son los chinos!!!! ¡¡¡¡Que malo es Fu Manchú!!!!! ¡¡¡Han matado a una MUJER!!! ¡¡¡¡No son inclusivoooos!!!

China apostará por el mundo multipolar *por que eso es garantía de que NADIE meterá sus narices en su país.*

E-E-U-U se morirá en la propia mierda que ha conseguido generar ella MISMA por que tiene una sociedad completamente polarizada, sin cohesión social alguna, a la que sólo le importa el éxito individual personal, con una gigantesca deuda pública y deuda exterior...

Pronostico que sus élites la abandonarán como si fuera -en verano- un calzoncillo sudado...

Jaque mate... 


El libro "El arte de la guerra" es chino... no norteamericano ni el de un ... ingles...


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> China debe apoyar a Rusia, esta claro que son un poco *cobardicas* asi que simplemente que dejen esa parte a Vlad y ellos se centren en fabricar cosas




Mejor que sean un poco “cobardicas”. Está tarde no me venía bien que empezara otra guerra.

El campo de batalla no se elige por una provocación aunque les haya humillado.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Ojtirka, la ciudad ucraniana que ha resistido a la ocupación rusa.*
Muchos pueblos y ciudades de la región ucraniana de Sumi, situada cerca de la frontera, cayeron bajo ocupación rusa desde la invasión lanzada por Moscú el pasado 24 de febrero, pero Ojtirka, localidad de 48.000 habitantes atravesada por el río Vorskla, resistió y dijo "niet".

En otras ciudades, se multiplicaron las muertes de civiles en las primeras semanas de la guerra, con, por ejemplo, más de 50 personas muertas en la batalla por la localidad vecina de Trostianets, mucho más pequeña. *Ojtirka dijo "niet", no en ruso, y el alcalde Pavlo Kuzmenko explica que se debió sobre todo a la sangre fría de los habitantes.*









Ojtirka, la ciudad ucraniana que ha resistido a la ocupación rusa


Muchos pueblos y ciudades de la región ucraniana de Sumi, situada cerca de la frontera, cayeron bajo ocupación rusa desde la invasión lanzada por Moscú el pasado 24 de febrero,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Ago 2022)

Como los gobiernos de España.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Comando de Teatro Oriental del EPL llevará a cabo operaciones militares conjuntas alrededor de Taiwán, con simulacros marítimos y aéreos conjuntos en N, SW, SE de la isla, disparos de artillería de largo alcance en el Estrecho de Taiwán y disparos de prueba de misiles convencionales en las regiones marítimas E de la isla a partir del martes por la noche: portavoz



Martes noche es ahora en Taiwan, ¿van a empezar ahora?

Estos ejercicios bloquean prácticamente la mayoría de aeropuertos de Taiwán.


----------



## Bimbo (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mejor que sean un poco “cobardicas”. Está tarde no me venía bien que empezara otra guerra.
> 
> El campo de batalla no se elige por una provocación aunque les haya humillado.



no puedes dejar que Peluso te pase su tena lady por la cara


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Ago 2022)

*Algunas informaciones por confirmar:

-Zaitsevo tomado; se informa que las Fuerzas Aliadas entraron ayer en el pueblo. Ahora todo el asentamiento estaría bajo el control de los aliados. Asalto en dirección a Artemovsk desde el Sur en curso.*






*-Ucrania confirma la pérdida de gran parte de Peski en el informe de la tarde. Según reportes del frente, las Fuerzas de Kiev se retiraron del pueblo y sufrieron enormes pérdidas. Esta área es una de las más fortificadas del Donbass y del mundo. *







*-Batallas en Kodema; fuentes de Ucrania confirmaron que las Fuerzas Aliadas han entrado en una parte del pueblo. Los fuertes enfrentamientos continúan. Las tropas de Ucrania al sur del pueblo están bajo amenaza de cerco. *






*-En la dirección de Bakhmut, el enemigo intentó con grandes fuerzas contraatacar y recuperar Pokrovskoye. Los "músicos" (Grupo Wagner) tocaron una "sinfonía" y el ataque... desapareció“. También se realizó una “conversación preventiva”, durante la cual el enemigo perdió 362 soldados y 11 vehículos militares. *


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

El gobierno de la RAE #HongKong se opone firmemente a la visita de #Pelosi a la isla de Taiwán, y apoya y coopera plenamente con el gobierno central en la adopción de contramedidas para salvaguardar la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial: HK CE John Lee


----------



## niraj (2 Ago 2022)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me






Se informa que las pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania durante las últimas 24 horas ascendieron a personas 1000 asesinadas. Al parecer, el nivel máximo desde el 24 de febrero


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Ago 2022)

Urge desnazificar Taiwan


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> a ver si van a ser los 200 "rusos" que los putos fanboys lamelefas otanicos decian que desertaban...... XD



*Cuando el NM de la RPD tomó el control de varios barrios del pueblo de Peski, se confirman las peculiaridades de las tácticas del comando de campo ucraniano.*

Hoy, 06: 34


https://es.topwar.ru/199795-pri-vzjatii-pod-kontrol-nm-dnr-neskolkih-kvartalov-poselka-peski-podtverzhdajutsja-osobennosti-taktiki-ukrainskogo-polevogo-komandovanija.html



A medida que los barrios del pueblo de Peski, al oeste de Donetsk, son tomados bajo control, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y la Milicia Popular Republicana revelan una vez más las tácticas "originales" del enemigo. Sobre las "tácticas" especiales del comando de campo, si es que se puede llamar así, se supo de las narraciones de los prisioneros ucranianos.


Estamos hablando del hecho de que, si bien la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las posiciones es lo suficientemente fuerte, existe una coordinación de acciones en estas posiciones, incluido el uso de armas pesadas. Tan pronto como los comandantes ucranianos comienzan a darse cuenta de que la situación se está deteriorando rápidamente, comienza la "rotación". Los comandantes comienzan a abandonar sus posiciones, se retira el equipo pesado si es posible, y la propia línea del frente se satura con los movilizados de la próxima nueva ola, que armas, en el mejor de los casos, lanzagranadas antitanque y AGS. La mayoría de las veces, solo un "tirador".

Por lo tanto, el comando ucraniano, como sucedió en 2014 cerca de Ilovaisk, está tratando de salvar en el primer (y probablemente en el único caso) sus propias vidas, arrojando al frente a aquellos que no tenían experiencia en una batalla real. *Como resultado, los maestros, cocineros, etc. de ayer son capturados.

El día anterior, la Milicia Popular de la LPR y la DPR capturó a otro grupo de militares ucranianos en Peski. Estaban desorientados y francamente asustados. La mayoría de ellos fueron movilizados y enviados al frente desde la región de Nikolaev.*

Los "padres-comandantes", dejando a sus subordinados incluso sin medios de comunicación, se retiraron hacia el noroeste. Junto con ellos, lo hicieron otros militares regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como mercenarios extranjeros que anteriormente ocupaban posiciones en Pisky.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Tanques Leopard ...........Que en España no vendemos más que humo se han dado cuenta ya en todo el planeta----


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bloomberg
> *China Plans Four Days of Military Drills in Areas Encircling Taiwan*



Ese plan le tienen preparado desde hace tiempo


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Tu argumento no tiene sentido . La RP China no impidio el viaje porque es mas debil de lo que ( en realidad ) parece
> El mal ya esta hecho . El objetivo del viaje era humillar a RP China y sacar a relucir su debilidad : mision cumplida . Ahora que se sabe que la RP China es debil y sumisa y no quiere enfrentarse a EE UU vienen las exigencias : no comerciar con Rusia
> Como EE UU no puede imponer sanciones a la RP China usa Taiwan como elemento de disuacion . Que la RP China no deja de comprar petroleo y gas rusos . No problem . Invitamos a la presidenta de Taiwan a la Casa Blanca .
> Y de paso , firmamos un contrato vitalicio y montamos una base naval en Kaohsiung mas grande que la de Okinawa
> ...



Ya, ya, seguro que lo de los 5 trillones de activos es lo que más preocupa a China.

Si acaso le preocupa la suerte de los trillones de ácaros que habrá viviendo en esa montaña de papel.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Suena a "Operación especial".
> #PLA lanzará una serie de operaciones militares específicas para contrarrestar la visita de Pelosi a la isla de Taiwán y defender resueltamente la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial: Ministerio de Defensa Nacional



Pues tiene cara de acojone...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Esto también es Taiwan,


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Martes noche es ahora en Taiwan, ¿van a empezar ahora?
> 
> Estos ejercicios bloquean prácticamente la mayoría de aeropuertos de Taiwán.



Todos. El espacio aéreo de un país que es del tamaño de una región mediana española es muy pequeño , seguramente tendran que cerrar todas las pistas y a saber si no meten retrasos importantes al tráfico marítimo.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham es pesimista ( gracias Schopenhauer ) pero en esto lo tiene claro : no pasara nada
> Lo que haga ahora Xi sera poco e insuficiente . Al contrario . Si la RP China invade Taiwan ( ahora ) Occidente le impondra sanciones , congelara sus reservas y jodera viva a Rusia que se quedara sin mercados .
> EE UU solo tiene que bloquear el estrecho de Malacca y sentarse a esperar . JAQUE MATE
> Invadir Taiwan seria facil . Lo dificil seria evitar las represalias economicas de Occidente y la confiscacion de activos .
> ...




El estrecho de Malaca tiene los días contados.
En verano están abriendo ruta por la costa del norte de Siberia.
Y el proyecto Road & Belt está creando infraestructuras hasta puertos que se lo saltan. Birmania es uno de ellos. Y hay más.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto también es Taiwan,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144015



Y alguna isla del Mar de la China Meridional también, no?


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El embajador de China en EE.UU. ha dicho que China responderá con fuerza y contundencia a la provocación de Pelosi a Taiwán. Ya se ha hablado mucho de las respuestas fuertes. Sólo queda demostrarlo en la práctica, ya que Estados Unidos ha movido ficha y ahora China debe responder de alguna manera. *Es evidente que las palabras no bastan.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo

Los rusos metiendo cizaña, les falta llamarles cagones


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Y como consigue hombres el hijoPutin? Pues con promesas y mentiras. No hace falta más para que los rusos empobrecidos y analfabetos se las traguen.


----------



## El Veraz (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Y esto:


----------



## Argentium (2 Ago 2022)

The Washington Post por Nancy Pelosi (mojada de oreja a los chinos de los yankis, que apenas responderán con una pataleta, típicamente de bocón, como decimos en el barrio, verdad @ZHU DE , es lo que hay) 

*Nancy Pelosi: ¿Por qué estoy encabezando una delegación del Congreso a Taiwán?*
*La presidente de la Cámara de Representantes publicó una columna tras aterrizar en Taiwán*
2 de agosto de 2022 17:38 por Nancy Pelosi

*importantes de la política exterior de Estados Unidos en Asia Pacífico.*

La Ley de Relaciones con Taiwán estableció el *compromiso de Estados Unidos con un Taiwán democrático y proporcionó el marco para una relación económica y diplomática* que rápidamente se convertiría en una asociación clave. Fomentó una profunda amistad arraigada en* intereses y valores compartidos*: autodeterminación y autogobierno, democracia y libertad, dignidad humana y derechos humanos.

E hizo un voto solemne por parte de Estados Unidos de apoyar la defensa de Taiwán: “Considerar cualquier esfuerzo para determinar el futuro de Taiwán por medios que no sean pacíficos una amenaza para la paz y la seguridad del área del Pacífico y de grave preocupación para a Estados Unidos.”







Hoy, Estados Unidos debe recordar ese voto. *Debemos apoyar a Taiwán, que es una isla de resiliencia*. Taiwán es líder en gobernanza: actualmente, en su gestión de la pandemia de Covid-19 y su defensa de la conservación ambiental. Es líder en esfuerzos de paz, seguridad y dinamismo económico: con un espíritu emprendedor, una cultura de innovación y una destreza tecnológica que *son la envidia del mundo.*

Sin embargo, de manera inquietante, esta democracia vibrante y robusta, nombrada una de las más libres del mundo por Freedom House y orgullosamente dirigida por una mujer, la presidenta Tsai Ing-wen, *está bajo amenaza.*


En los últimos años, *Pekín ha intensificado dramáticamente las tensiones con Taiwán*. La República Popular China ha aumentado las patrullas de bombarderos, aviones de combate y aviones de vigilancia cerca e incluso sobre la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán, lo que llevó al Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos a concluir que el Ejército de China *“probablemente se está preparando para una contingencia para unificar Taiwán con la República Popular China por la fuerza”.*

La República Popular China también ha llevado la lucha al ciberespacio, lanzando decenas de ataques contra las agencias gubernamentales de Taiwán todos los días. Al mismo tiempo, *Pekín está exprimiendo económicamente a Taiwán:* presiona a las corporaciones globales para que corten los lazos con la isla, intimida a los países que cooperan con Taiwán y reprime el turismo de la República Popular China.

Frente a la agresión acelerada del Partido Comunista Chino , *la visita de nuestra delegación del Congreso debe verse como una declaración inequívoca de que Estados Unidos apoya a Taiwán*, nuestro socio democrático, mientras se defiende a sí mismo y a su libertad.

Nuestra visita, una de varias delegaciones del Congreso a la isla, de ninguna manera contradice la política de larga data de una sola China, guiada por la Ley de Relaciones con Taiwán de 1979, los Comunicados Conjuntos de Estados Unidos y China y las Seis Garantías. *Estados Unidos continúa oponiéndose a los esfuerzos unilaterales para cambiar el statu quo.*

Nuestra visita es parte de un viaje más amplio al Pacífico, que incluye Singapur, Malasia, Corea del Sur y Japón, centrado en la seguridad mutua, la asociación económica y la gobernabilidad democrática. *Nuestras conversaciones con nuestros socios taiwaneses se centrarán en reafirmar nuestro apoyo a la isla y promover nuestros intereses compartidos*, incluido el avance de una región del Indo-Pacífico libre y abierta. La solidaridad de Estados Unidos con Taiwán es más importante hoy que nunca, no solo para los 23 millones de habitantes de la isla, sino también para millones de otros oprimidos y amenazados por la República Popular China.

Hace 30 años, viajé en una delegación bipartidista del Congreso a China, donde, en la plaza de Tiananmen, desplegamos una pancarta en blanco y negro que decía: “A los que murieron por la democracia en China”. La policía uniformada nos persiguió cuando salíamos de la plaza. Desde entonces, *el pésimo historial de derechos humanos de Pekín y su desprecio por el Estado de derecho continúan*, mientras el presidente Xi Jinping refuerza su control sobre el poder.

La brutal represión del PCCh contra las libertades políticas y los derechos humanos de Hong Kong, incluso arrestando al cardenal católico Joseph Zen, arrojó al basurero las promesas de “un país, dos sistemas”. En el Tíbet, el PCCh ha liderado durante mucho tiempo una campaña para borrar el idioma, la cultura, la religión y la identidad del pueblo tibetano. En Xinjiang, Pekín está perpetrando un genocidio contra los uigures musulmanes y otras minorías. Y en todo el continente, el PCCh continúa atacando y arrestando a activistas, líderes de libertad religiosa y otros que se atreven a desafiar al régimen.

*No podemos quedarnos de brazos cruzados mientras el PCCh procede a amenazar a Taiwán y a la democracia misma.*

De hecho, hacemos este viaje en un momento en que *el mundo se enfrenta a una elección entre la autocracia y la democracia*. Mientras Rusia libra su guerra premeditada e ilegal contra Ucrania, matando a miles de inocentes, incluso niños, es esencial que Estados Unidos y nuestros aliados dejen en claro que *nunca cederemos ante los autócratas.*

Nancy Pelosi
The Washington Post


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Y esto tambien:


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

De lo que tienen que preocuparse los E-E-U-U es de la inflación, algo me dice que va a haber mucha subida a partir de ahora.

Ya se que ha habido subida.

Más va a haber.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exacto. Si es que con cohetes de artillería y pronto con cañones electromagnéticos se puede bombardear todo Taiwan, que tiene toda su población e infraestructuras del lado que mira a China. Pero eso destruye los negocios. Y lograr que ningún barco mercante opere es fácil también, basta con hundir alguno o minar el estrecho.
> 
> *El problema para China es el "collar de perlas". Ahora mismo no pueden enfrentarse a USA mientras no tengan bases militares y aliados confiables fuera de él. Y se verían en la disyuntiva de destruir Singapur con armas nucleares (no queda otra para liberar los estrechos) siendo una isla poblada mayoritariamente por chinos, pero convertidos en sus enemigos y muy armados con la finalidad de romperles el tráfico mercante a los chinos.*
> Por eso hasta han barajado un canal que corte la manga thailandesa y por eso su obsesión con las islitas del Mar de la China Meridional.
> ...



Como ves las similitudes con el Japón de 1939-1941?

A mi me parecen muy similares 

Como dijo Mark Twain...


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Una cosa curiosa es que los soviéticos se cortaban mucho menos. Derribaron dos vuelos civiles coreanos, en un caso es cierto que confundidos porque andaba un avión de inteligencia americano enredando justo en la ruta. Pero ellos avisaban lo justito y en ausencia de respuesta tiraban.









Vuelo 007 de Korean Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Vuelo 902 de Korean Airlines - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Martes noche es ahora en Taiwan, ¿van a empezar ahora?
> 
> Estos ejercicios bloquean prácticamente la mayoría de aeropuertos de Taiwán.




A estas horas el espacio aéreo del estrecho de Taiwan está cerrado.


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como ves las similitudes con el Japón de 1939-1941?
> 
> A mi me parecen muy similares
> 
> Como dijo Mark Twain...



Es lo mismo, potencia emergente con problemas de acceso a los recursos e intento de estrangulamiento. Lo que pasa es que hoy China tiene acceso a Rusia e invirtiendo bastante podría tener una ruta de la Seda operativa que desplazará buena parte del transporte marítimo. Pero sí que se parecen.


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> no puedes dejar que Peluso te pase su tena lady por la cara



Brutal

Me meo de la risa, nunca mejor dicho


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> The Washington Post por Nancy Pelosi (mojada de oreja a los chinos de los yankis, que apenas responderán con una pataleta, típicamente de bocón, como decimos en el barrio, verdad @ZHU DE , es lo que hay)



Si, eres de barrio bajo, no cabe duda. Los Bastardos acaban de echar a China en los brazos de Rusia, el Monje tiene que estar bailando sobre la tumba de Ivan el Terrible, ¿te acuerdas del atasco en el puerto de Guandong en septiembre del año pasado? ¿recuerdas como de pronto los concesionarios de toda Europa dejaron de suministrar coches? "cuatro meses por lo menos" les decian a sus molestos clientes. Pues imagínate ahora. Tiene razón Ken y su adefesio de ministras, id cogiendo la bici...


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Ningún ruso debería tener paz en su vida. Deberían sentir miedo todos y cada uno de los días de su vida.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Tu argumento Clapham no tiene sentido por que implicaría que China derribase un avión norteamericano -matando a norteamericanos (recordemos que las muertes norteamericanas son las que cuentan para norteamérica, si mañana mismo hubiera un tiananmen en Taiwan les importaría básicamente una mierda por que son chinos de mierda)- dándoles a los E-E-U-U el motivo que necesitan para interrumpir lazos comerciales con China, freirlos a sanciones como a Rusia y escribiendo en la lista de naciones terroristas del globo y enemigas de los sagrados y muy demócratas E-E-U-U a China...
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Oh que malos son los chinos!!!! ¡¡¡¡Que malo es Fu Manchú!!!!! ¡¡¡Han matado a una MUJER!!! ¡¡¡¡No son inclusivoooos!!!
> 
> ...



El clapham te lo explica 
PREVENIR ES MEJOR QUE CURAR . 
Si la RP China hubiera amenazado a EE UU con una respuesta determinada ( no militar , pero de tipo comercial o diplomatica ) realmente disuasiva . Una respuesta desproporcionalmente fuerte para un viaje Irrelevante , es muy probable que Pelosi no haya ido 
Lo que tenia que haber hecho la RP China fue hablar claro . Es mas . La respuesta ya deberia incluso existir y aprobada en la Asamblea del Pueblo por unanimidad , incluso publicada en la Gazeta Oficial ( si la hay ) china ...
Por ejemplo ; Si el presidente de EE UU viaja a Taiwan la respuesta sera la expulsion de 900 diplomaticos de EE UU 
Si la visita es de la presidenta del congreso entonces no son 900 diplomaticos sino 777 . 
EE UU ya sabe cual sera el castigo . Hoy la conversacion no seria sobre Pelosi en Taipei sino sobre la expulsion de 777 diplomaticos de EE UU 
El problema de la RP China es que no habla claro y quiere estar con Di-s y con el diablo .


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Los camaradas tienen el trabajo hecho dentro de Formosa


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Creo que hay una variable que los cortoplacistas no tienen en cuenta, suena a la lejana y exótica, pero el futuro esta en el espacio.

Los chinos están montando su propia estación espacial.
Los rusos han dicho que abandonan la ISS por obsoleta.
China y Rusia planean una base conjunta en la Luna.

Es a muy largo plazo pero ellos están recorriendo camino y USA y EU se esta quedando estancada, al menos tienen un sueño que occidente a perdido.

También es curiosos como el CERN a expulsado a los científicos rusos, da la casualidad que los mayores expertos en super-imanes son los rusos y que sin esos super-imanes el CERN no funciona, lo mismo pasa con el proyecto ITER, el primer reactor viable de fusión nuclear, ahí son necesario los super-imanes rusos si o si, por ahora no han echado a los rusos.

Veremos si no acaban montado chinos y rusos su propio ITER


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Los chinos van a ladrar mucho pero ni le van a hacer nada a Pelosi ni van a invadir Taiwan mañana.


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

esta es la guerra de China. no otra, de momento

*China ya ha invertido un billón de dólares en la Nueva Ruta de la Seda*

Redacción - 2 de agosto de 2022 

La Nueva Ruta de la Seda ha movilizado ya 932.000 millones de dólares desde su lanzamiento en 2013, según un informe publicado el domingo por Green Finance & Development Center (*).
Las inversiones pretenden mejorar los vínculos comerciales entre Asia, Europa, África y más allá mediante la construcción de puertos, ferrocarriles, aeropuertos y parques industriales.

El estudio afirma que del total de los compromisos de China en el marco del plan, 561.000 millones de dólares corresponden a contratos de construcción de infraestructuras financiados en parte por préstamos chinos, y 371.000 millones a inversiones.

En el primer semestre de este año, los compromisos internacionales de Pekín alcanzaron los 28.400 millones de dólares, frente a los 29.600 millones del mismo periodo del año anterior. De esta cantidad, unos 11.800 millones se invirtieron y 16.500 millones se gastaron en contratos de construcción de infraestructuras.

El tamaño medio de las operaciones de inversión aumentó de unos 394 millones de dólares en los primeros seis meses de 2021 a 456 millones de dólares en el primer semestre de 2022.

En el caso de los proyectos de construcción, el tamaño medio de las operaciones se redujo significativamente a 325 millones de dólares en el primer semestre de 2022, frente a los 558 millones de dólares del mismo periodo de 2021.

Entre el 1 de enero y el 30 de junio de 2022, 42 países acogieron proyectos relacionados con la Ruta de la Seda.

En cuanto a los contratos de construcción, los países que recibieron los mayores volúmenes fueron *Filipinas* (3.300 millones de dólares), *Serbia* (1.900 millones) e *Irak* (1.500 millones).

En cuanto a las inversiones, *Arabia Saudí* fue el mayor receptor, con unos 5.500 millones de dólares, seguido de la *República Democrática del Congo *(600 millones) e Indonesia (560 millones).

Las infraestructuras deberían permitir a China acceder a más mercados y abrir nuevas oportunidades para sus empresas.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

por eso el Senil sale a patadas de Arabia y África no alimenta las nucleares de Macron, que las pasa putinas.


(*) https://greenfdc.org/wp-content/upl...-Initiative-BRI-Investment-Report-H1-2022.pdf


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*La OSCE afirma que mantendrá presencia en Ucrania aún sin consentimiento ruso.*
El presidente de turno de la *Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) *afirmó este martes en Kiev que ésta mantendrá su presencia en Ucrania aún sin consentimiento ruso.

Zbigniew Rau, también ministro de Exteriores de Polonia, explicó en una rueda de prensa en la capital ucraniana que para este fin se han modificado los mecanismos legales y financieros que regulan las actividades de la organización.

Agregó que, dado que no es posible contar con el consentimiento ruso en relación a las actividades en territorio ucraniano, se ha recurrido también a diversos mecanismos que permiten sortear el principio del consenso, en declaraciones citadas por la agencia "Interfax".

En abril, Rau había anunciado el fin de la Misión Especial de Observación de la OSCE, desplegada en el este de Ucrania desde 2014, ya que Rusia, uno de los 57 estados asociados, había vetado su continuación.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los camaradas tienen el trabajo hecho dentro de Formosa



GENTE, esto es importante, sin la comida china Taiwan se muere de hambre.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ago 2022)

Pues por una vez El País tiene razón, es un desafío total a China…interesante…








Nancy Pelosi desafía las amenazas chinas con su llegada a Taiwán


Pekín anuncia maniobras militares con fuego real cerca de la isla para los próximos días mientras que Taipéi aumenta el nivel de alerta en un escenario de tensión provocado por la visita de la política estadounidense




elpais.com


----------



## Bartleby (2 Ago 2022)

Biden 80 anos, Pelosi 82, estos dicen que para lo que les queda en el convento, ya sabéis


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener en cuenta que los HIMARS son armas de precisión y sobre todo que puede lanzar la munición de manera individual a diferentes objetivos y el pepinazo de solo un misil es considerable.

Si pensamos en alcance, capacidad destructiva y precio por misil, hay que usarlos con rigor que es lo que Ucrania está haciendo. Yo creo que van bien de munición.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> GENTE, esto es importante, sin la comida china Taiwan se muere de hambre.



Me imagino. 23M en un espacio equivalente a Galicia o algo más y lleno de montañas no deben dejar sitio para muchas plantaciones o ganadería.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

Western Experts Urge US To Start Talks With Russia Before “It’s Too Late”


Acceptance is growing in the West that Russia controls the situation in Ukraine. Written by Ahmed Adel, Cairo-based geopolitics...




southfront.org





Expertos occidentales instan a EE.UU. a iniciar conversaciones con Rusia antes de que "sea demasiado tarde"

_En Occidente se acepta cada vez más que Rusia controla la situación en Ucrania._


(Trad. DeepL)
02/08/2022

por _*Ahmed Adel*, Cairo-based geopolitics and political economy researcher_ 

*Con la guerra que se libra en Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero y sin un final inmediato a la vista, los comentaristas y expertos occidentales han empezado a instar a Estados Unidos y sus aliados a iniciar conversaciones con Rusia sobre la situación en Ucrania antes de que sea "demasiado tarde".*

Samuel Charap, politólogo senior de la Corporación RAND, y Jeremy Shapiro, director de investigación del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores, instaron en un artículo de opinión publicado en el New York Times a que Occidente continúe proporcionando apoyo material a los militares ucranianos, pero en estrecha consulta con Kiev para "comenzar a abrir canales de comunicación con Rusia", ya que "un eventual alto el fuego debe ser el objetivo, aunque el camino hacia él siga siendo incierto".

Dado que Estados Unidos ha prometido unos 24.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a Ucrania, más de cuatro veces el presupuesto de defensa de Ucrania para 2021, además de que otros países han prometido otros 12.000 millones de dólares, los autores afirman que, aunque Occidente está comprometido a ayudar a Ucrania, no quiere que el conflicto se convierta en una guerra de grandes potencias.

_ "Mientras tanto Rusia como Occidente estén decididos a prevalecer sobre el otro en Ucrania y estén dispuestos a dedicar sus profundas reservas de armas para lograr ese objetivo, una nueva escalada parece casi predestinada", escribieron los expertos._​
Destacan que las conversaciones son absolutamente necesarias, a pesar de ser políticamente arriesgadas, ya que la guerra en Ucrania tiene el potencial de llevar a Rusia y a la OTAN a un conflicto directo. Se puede argumentar que Rusia y la OTAN ya están en conflicto directo, ya que el bloque atlántico ya proporciona armas y entrenamiento a los militares ucranianos y anima a antiguos soldados y voluntarios a luchar contra las fuerzas rusas. Esto se suma a la ayuda de espionaje y vigilancia, el apoyo diplomático y político y la ayuda médica.

Según los autores, Rusia tiene líneas rojas, que aunque no se conocen exactamente en su totalidad, se pueden suponer. Los expertos ponen como ejemplo que si los ucranianos reciben determinados sistemas o capacidades que puedan apuntar directamente al territorio ruso, es probable que Moscú considere que se ha cruzado la línea roja. Por esta razón, cuando el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, anunció recientemente que se suministrarían a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, se retuvieron las municiones de mayor alcance que podrían atacar a Rusia.

_ "La premisa de la decisión fue que Moscú se intensificará -es decir, lanzará un ataque contra la OTAN- sólo si se suministran ciertos tipos de armas o si se utilizan para atacar el territorio ruso", afirmaron. "El objetivo es tener cuidado de no sobrepasar esa línea y al mismo tiempo dar a los ucranianos lo que necesitan para "defender su territorio de los avances rusos", como dijo el Sr. Biden en una declaración en junio"._​
Para los expertos, esto crea un enigma, ya que por ahora Occidente no está dispuesto a enviar sus fuerzas militares directamente a Ucrania, pero una victoria rusa es inaceptable. Al mismo tiempo, si Ucrania consiguiera detener de algún modo el avance ruso gracias a la ayuda de las armas occidentales, eso constituiría una derrota inaceptable para Moscú, que podría obligar a los militares rusos a "redoblar" su operación.

Charap y Shapiro subrayan que "la determinación tanto de Occidente como de Rusia de hacer lo que sea necesario para imponerse en Ucrania es el principal motor de la escalada" y que sólo a través de las conversaciones puede iniciarse una desescalada. Como dicen, "la mejor manera de evitar que esa dinámica se descontrole es empezar a hablar antes de que sea demasiado tarde".

Aunque ambos tienen sin duda razón en su análisis de que las conversaciones son la mejor manera de resolver el conflicto, lo que omiten es la completa falta de voluntad de la parte ucraniana desde 2014 para discutir los problemas, así como el estímulo que recibe Kiev de Washington y Londres para no entablar negociaciones con Moscú. La propia crisis actual de Ucrania se debe a la negativa de Kiev a negociar y discutir, mientras se compromete hacia un camino de ultranacionalismo, militarización e incluso nuclearización.

Los dos analistas de esta manera no dicen necesariamente nada profundo, ya que las discusiones fueron siempre la forma de resolver los problemas entre Moscú y Kiev, incluso antes de los acontecimientos de 2014. El problema es que no destacan que Kiev, con el estímulo de Washington, no está en absoluto dispuesto a entablar conversaciones a pesar de la voluntad de Moscú.

Puede que haya algunas lagunas en su análisis, pero lo más importante es que el hecho de que expertos de RAND y del Consejo Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores insten en el New York Times a que se inicien conversaciones para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania supone un importante cambio de narrativa con respecto al fomento de la prolongación de los combates que se suele encontrar en influyentes think tanks y medios de comunicación occidentales, incluidos los de estas tres instituciones mencionadas.

Con la operación militar especial que se prolonga durante medio año y sin final a la vista, los analistas occidentales subestimaron groseramente la determinación de Rusia, sobreestimaron las capacidades de Ucrania y calcularon mal la eficacia de las sanciones. Ahora se acepta cada vez más en el ámbito académico y mediático que Rusia tiene el control total de la situación en Ucrania y que sólo ella decide cuándo concluirá su operación militar. Debido a esta realidad, es posible que a Occidente le convenga entablar negociaciones serias, ya que podría ser la única forma de tener alguna influencia sobre el resultado del conflicto. Sin embargo, las clases políticas de Occidente aún no han aceptado esta realidad.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Luego me pregunto porque casi todos los países de la orbita Rusa odian a los Rusos, y con razón.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El estrecho de Malaca tiene los días contados.
> En verano están abriendo ruta por la costa del norte de Siberia.
> Y el proyecto Road & Belt está creando infraestructuras hasta puertos que se lo saltan. Birmania es uno de ellos. Y hay más.



China lleva tiempo apostando por rutas alternativas precisamente en previsión de ese escenario. Ya hemos dicho muchas veces aquí que China es muy fácil de estrangular para los anglos.

Precisamente frente a la OTAN mediática que trataba de imponer el mantra de que Rusia no era rival, y que el verdadero rival era China, siempre hemos dicho que China por sí sola no es rival para Occidente. Enfrentarse a China sola era y es el sueño húmedo de los anglos, con China pueden sobrados, la fuerza de China solo puede desarrollarse efectivamente en asociación estratégica con Rusia.

Afortunadamente parece que los chinos actuales lo ven claro, y saben perfectamente que su futuro depende de que Rusia no caiga. Y con un apoyo chino decidido Rusia no puede caer, para desesperación de los anglos.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

*Visita de Pelosi a Taiwan: «necesitamos un evento catastrófico y catalizador, un nuevo Pearl Harbor»
Visita de Pelosi a Taiwan: "necesitamos un evento catastrófico y catalizador, un nuevo Pearl Harbor" - mpr21*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me imagino. 23M en un espacio equivalente a Galicia o algo más y lleno de montañas no deben dejar sitio para muchas plantaciones o ganadería.



Hubo una sequía que puso en peligro la producción de microchips y se dejo la agricultura para mantener las fabricas funcionando.

Mal rollo con la comida en Taiwan.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Un ciberataque de origen ruso deja al CSIC sin conexión a la Red durante días

El mayor organismo de investigación español recibió este asalto el pasado 16 de julio y fue detectado dos días después, aunque no ha tenido éxito, según el Ministerio de Ciencia*

El Consejo Superior de Investigación Científicas (CSIC) sufrió los días 16 y 17 de julio un ciberataque procedente de Rusia, según ha informado el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación. El ataque, que según el Ministerio no ha conseguido extraer datos, se detectó el 18 de julio, lo que obligó a iniciar un protocolo para estos casos. Para controlar y resolver el ataque, se ha cortado desde entonces el acceso a internet de diversos centros adscritos para evitar que se extienda aún más por el CSIC.

A falta del informe final de la investigación, explica Ciencia e Innovación, el origen del ciberataque —de tipo ransomware— procede de Rusia, pero aseguran “que no se ha detectado pérdida o secuestro de información sensible y confidencial”. Este ataque es similar al que han sufrido otros centros de investigación como el Instituto Max Planck o la NASA en EE UU, según el Ministerio de Ciencia.


Actualmente, solo una cuarta parte de los centros del CSIC han recuperado su conexión a la Red como consecuencia del protocolo de defensa para estos casos y esperan que en los próximos días se restablezca en el resto.

El ataque puede catalogarse como ransomware. Se trata de una de las técnicas de extorsión preferidas por los cibercriminales en los últimos años. Consiste en lograr que la víctima se infecte con un programa que se descarga en el equipo y encripta el sistema, para pedir a continuación una recompensa a cambio de liberarlo del secuestro (ransomware es la contracción de ransom y software, rescate y programa informático en inglés, respectivamente). Los ataques por ransmoware se han multiplicado desde que asomó la pandemia, de acuerdo con numerosos informes de compañías de ciberseguridad y del propio Instituto Nacional de Ciberseguridad (Incibe).

Europa está sufriendo un crecimiento de ciberataques desde que comenzó la guerra de Ucrania el pasado mes de febrero. Ante el temor de ataques rusos, España elevó al nivel tres, de una escala de cinco, su alerta de ciberseguridad en marzo. Además, se creó un comité de ciberseguridad, dirigido por el Centro Criptológico Nacional (el organismo específico en la materia que depende del servicio secreto CNI), bajo el paraguas del Comité de Crisis activado por el Gobierno al inicio de la crisis de Ucrania.

El problema del CSIC lo venían denunciando desde hace días algunos trabajadores de organizaciones dependientes del CSIC a través de Twitter e incluso en una carta a la directora de EL PAÍS. En ella, Pablo Chacón Montes, del Instituto de Química Física Rocasolano (IQFR-CSIC), denunciaba que las autoridades españolas de ciberseguridad, CNN y COCS, decidieron desconectar la Red tras un ataque “menor y localizado” y, como consecuencia de ello, estaban inoperantes. Juan Antonio Añel Cabanelas, trabajador del EPhysLab asociado al CSIC, calificaba a través de sus redes sociales de “incompetencia en grado máximo” la situación y explicaba que lleva dos semanas haciendo uso de los datos móviles de su dispositivo para poder trabajar y que tampoco funcionan los teléfonos.
https://elpais.com/ciencia/2022-08-0...ante-dias.html
El País


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es lo mismo, potencia emergente con problemas de acceso a los recursos e intento de estrangulamiento. Lo que pasa es que hoy China tiene acceso a Rusia e invirtiendo bastante podría tener una ruta de la Seda operativa que desplazará buena parte del transporte marítimo. Pero sí que se parecen.



Así es. Los 5.500 kilómetros de frontera terrestre China - Rusia lo cambian todo. Por lo demás el mismo caso.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Gu Zhong, suboficial de estado mayor del Comando del Teatro Oriental del EPL, dijo que los ejercicios involucran cursos como bloqueos conjuntos, asaltos marítimos, ataques terrestres y aprovechamiento de la superioridad aérea, así como disparos con fuego real de armas de precisión, haciendo preparativos para cualquier crisis.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (2 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> China lleva tiempo apostando por rutas alternativas precisamente en previsión de ese escenario. Ya hemos dicho muchas veces aquí que China es muy fácil de estrangular para los anglos.
> 
> Precisamente frente a la OTAN mediática que trataba de imponer el mantra de que Rusia no era rival, y que el verdadero rival era China, siempre hemos dicho que China por sí sola no es rival para Occidente. Enfrentarse a China sola era y es el sueño húmedo de los anglos, con China pueden sobrados, la fuerza de China solo puede desarrollarse efectivamente en asociación estratégica con Rusia.
> 
> Afortunadamente parece que los chinos actuales lo ven claro, y saben perfectamente que su futuro depende de que Rusia no caiga. Y con un apoyo chino decidido Rusia no puede caer, para desesperación de los anglos.



Los chinos no son de fiar y dejarían tirado al más pintado. Hacen negocios con quien sea y se entienden por debajo de la mesa con los anglosionistas.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> China lleva tiempo apostando por rutas alternativas precisamente en previsión de ese escenario. Ya hemos dicho muchas veces aquí que China es muy fácil de estrangular para los anglos.
> 
> Precisamente frente a la OTAN mediática que trataba de imponer el mantra de que Rusia no era rival, y que el verdadero rival era China, siempre hemos dicho que China por sí sola no es rival para Occidente. Enfrentarse a China sola era y es el sueño húmedo de los anglos, con China pueden sobrados, la fuerza de China solo puede desarrollarse efectivamente en asociación estratégica con Rusia.
> 
> Afortunadamente parece que los chinos actuales lo ven claro, y saben perfectamente que su futuro depende de que Rusia no caiga. Y con un apoyo chino decidido Rusia no puede caer, para desesperación de los anglos.



En qué te basas para decir que China no puede contra los anglos sola? Tú sabes el ejército que tiene China? Y no hablo de cantidad de tropa.

Desde mi perspectiva, hoy China se folla a cualquier país que escoja, incluida Rusia.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Estremecedor registro gráfico en el que Pelosi le dice al maricón de Xi Xi Xi que le llenó de dedos la cara, miren:


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> China debe apoyar a Rusia, esta claro que son un poco cobardicas asi que simplemente que dejen esa parte a Vlad y ellos se centren en fabricar cosas



Menudo empujón que le ha dado gUSAnia a China en brazos de tito Putin. Los chinos deberían empezar a ejercitar a su ejército y lugares para ello no les va a faltar. Una mayor implicación china, tanto económica como militar, en Siria, sería una buena primera hostia y.....¿por qué no? en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En qué te basas para decir que China no puede contra los anglos sola? No lo veo. Tú sabes el ejército que tiene China? Y no hablo de cantidad de tropa.



Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.


----------



## Atonito (2 Ago 2022)

A mi esta visita de la vieja bruja a Taiwan mas que ha provocación me huele a desesperación, los GUSAnos están desesperados, necesitan que salten chispas por doquier porque ven como poco a poco, paso a paso el mundo se les escurre entre los dedos de las manos.

Cada vez su comportamiento es mas errático y descontrolado....tienen miedo.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.



Y que China no quiere ahora una guerra, de momento a lo que están, a ver cómo acaba Rusia.


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.



Está claro, el ejército Israelí conquista Pekín en dos días. 

No te cansas en hacer de bufón del hilo?


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vaya, acerté en parte, solo que fueron los propios taiwaneses los que optaron por adoptar ese papel. Lo que me sorprende es la sacada de polla yanki. Yo de los chinos me andaría con mucho ojo. Vuelvo a recordar aquello de Tzun Tsu 'aparentar ser débil cuando se es fuerte'. La cita:



Loignorito dijo:


> *La única solución viable para evitar el conflicto, es que los yankis convenzan al gobierno taiwanes de negarle la entrada a la Pelusas*. Los yankis quedan bien, los chinos también, pero los taiwaneses como Cagancho de Almagro, aunque realmente son el último mono aquí, y serán los que se la tengan que envainar. Si no hacen eso, solo les queda liberar a Godzilla y que empiece a atacar ciudades...  o se lía


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Está claro, el ejército Israelí conquista Pekín en dos días.
> 
> No te cansas en hacer de bufón del hilo?



Jajajaja, qué retrasado eres. Rusia y China, jajajaja mira que países de mierda comparados con USA.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.



Nadareis en el puerto de Acre, como los Caballeros Templarios en 1291, ese será el fin de vuestra cruzada.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es la RP China " gallo " o " gallina " ? A menos de 24 horas de saberlo



Gallina clueca, me temo. ahora vendrán con el rollo pastelero de que ya se vengarán dentro de 100 años. Usted que tiene acceso a la máquina del tiempo puede intentar adivinar a ver si alguna vez van a a ascender a gallos.
Tampoco es ninguna sorpresa. Lo habitual. Mucho blabla de la deuda, de los bonos y su p**a madre, pero se la han puesto en la boca s¡y se la han tragado casi sin rechistar. Que sí, que es una provocación muy grande y que no medir la respuesta nos pone a los humanos en el disparadero y todo lo que quedamos, pero para luego no hacer nada te callas la boca y luego (si eso) protestas (!).
Siento decirlo y me jode mucho, pero Gusav 1- China 0.
Espero que mi querida Serbia no se arrugue (no suele hacerlo) y plante toda la cara que pueda. Aunque me quede sin verles (y/o volver ganar al basket) una temporada, Lo importante es la dignidad, aunque de eso cada vez se use menos en este triste mundo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas del ejército de la DNR abren las defensas del enemigo en la dirección de Maryinka*

Las fuerzas aliadas se encuentran cerca de Krasnogorovka, desde donde las posiciones enemigas están a sólo 600 metros. Tienen la importante tarea de provocar un ataque de los nazis ucranianos e identificar sus puntos de disparo /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vaya, acerté en parte, solo que fueron los propios taiwaneses los que optaron por adoptar ese papel. Lo que me sorprende es la sacada de polla yanki. Yo de los chinos me andaría con mucho ojo. Vuelvo a recordar aquello de Tzun Tsu 'aparentar ser débil cuando se es fuerte'. La cita:



Buscan otro Pearl Harbour, lo han declarado explicitamente. La mania de tratar de repetir la historia, me recuerdan a Hitler cuando recibió la noticia de la muerte de Roosebelt en abril de 1945, corrió por todo el bunker gritando: "Ha muerto la zarina, ha muerto la zarina", recordando la muerte de la zanina Maria y la retirada de Rusia de la guerra de los 7 años, se le pasó pronto la alegria.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que hay una variable que los cortoplacistas no tienen en cuenta, suena a la lejana y exótica, pero el futuro esta en el espacio.
> 
> Los chinos están montando su propia estación espacial.
> Los rusos han dicho que abandonan la ISS por obsoleta.
> ...




Queda más que demostrado que el capitalismo financiero es un obstáculo para el desarrollo de las fuerzas productivas, como muy bien adelantó hace tiempo Marx, mal que les pese a muchos, hasta el punto que nos enfrentamos a un retroceso social, económico, cultural, político, etc. gracias a los vampiros financieros. Esta es la batalla pendiente de la humanidad - por ahora- para ganarla y evitar caer en el salvajismo que tenemos ante nosotros a diario y a cada segundo y no hay elección alternativa.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán dice que 21 aviones de guerra chinos han entrado en la zona de identificación de defensa aérea de la isla









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Gallina clueca, me temo. ahora vendrán con el rollo pastelero de que ya se vengarán dentro de 100 años. Usted que tiene acceso a la máquina del tiempo puede intentar adivinar a ver si alguna vez van a a ascender a gallos.
> Tampoco es ninguna sorpresa. Lo habitual. Mucho blabla de la deuda, de los bonos y su p**a madre, pero se la han puesto en la boca s¡y se la han tragado casi sin rechistar. Que sí, que es una provocación muy grande y que no medir la respuesta nos pone a los humanos en el disparadero y todo lo que quedamos, pero para luego no hacer nada te callas la boca y luego (si eso) protestas (!).
> Siento decirlo y me jode mucho, pero Gusav 1- China 0.
> Espero que mi querida Serbia no se arrugue (no suele hacerlo) y plante toda la cara que pueda. Aunque me quede sin verles (y/o volver ganar al basket) una temporada, Lo importante es la dignidad, aunque de eso cada vez se use menos en este triste mundo.



Sin China, Rusia y Servia son caca.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Gallina clueca, me temo. ahora vendrán con el rollo pastelero de que ya se vengarán dentro de 100 años. Usted que tiene acceso a la máquina del tiempo puede intentar adivinar a ver si alguna vez van a a ascender a gallos.
> Tampoco es ninguna sorpresa. Lo habitual. Mucho blabla de la deuda, de los bonos y su p**a madre, pero se la han puesto en la boca s¡y se la han tragado casi sin rechistar. Que sí, que es una provocación muy grande y que no medir la respuesta nos pone a los humanos en el disparadero y todo lo que quedamos, pero para luego no hacer nada te callas la boca y luego (si eso) protestas (!).
> Siento decirlo y me jode mucho, pero Gusav 1- China 0.
> Espero que mi querida Serbia no se arrugue (no suele hacerlo) y plante toda la cara que pueda. Aunque me quede sin verles (y/o volver ganar al basket) una temporada, Lo importante es la dignidad, aunque de eso cada vez se use menos en este triste mundo.



Esta es una carrera de fondo... . . Ganar en tweeter se le da bien a occidente. La inmediatez.

Serbia debe arrugarse si estratégicamente hace falta.

Esta aislada fisicamente. Hay que ser inteligente.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Tal como está el patio le declaran la guerra antes a Rusia que a Taiwán, para recuperar Vladivostok.


----------



## Harman (2 Ago 2022)

La Fuerza Aérea Rusa destruye un SAM de las AFU en Lviv - Mando Operativo Sur

Los bombarderos estratégicos T-95 (Tu-160) de la zona del Mar Caspio han atacado hoy a Ucrania con misiles X-101 (X-555).
En Lviv, uno de los misiles destruyó un sistema de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, según un comunicado de OK South.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.



Y que además ya ni se acuerda de lo que es una guerra. Al menos los rusos han tenido varias en las últimas décadas.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tal como está el patio le declaran la guerra antes a Rusia que a Taiwán, para recuperar Vladivostok.



El Novichok te espera calentito.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta es la declaración de guerra:
> China definitivamente tomará todas las medidas necesarias para salvaguardar resueltamente su soberanía e integridad territorial en respuesta a la visita del Presidente de los Estados Unidos. Todas las consecuencias deben ser asumidas por Estados Unidos y las fuerzas separatistas de la "independencia de Taiwán": FM sobre la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán



No. La guerra empezó hace mucho. Esto ha sido una maniobra arriesgada que les han puesto a huevo los chinos al comportarse de forma incompetente y bravucona. No se pueden soltar ese tipo de declaraciones como ya advertí, me cito:



Loignorito dijo:


> Se agradece la anécdota, pero los chinos han metido la pata hasta la ingle con esas declaraciones. Jamás debe un Estado a comprometerse a nada ante una provocación. Han pecado de tontos. Pero tontos, muy, muy tontos. Ahora solo les queda cargarse a la momia y quedar como unos salvajes y darle la excusa a Washington que buscaba, o envainársela y quedar como unos bocachanclas. Bueno, como bocachanclas ya han quedado al soltar el órdago.



Y ahora los chinos, su Estado Mayor, que saben que todavía necesitaban unos años más para estar razonablemente tranquilos respecto del resultado de una confrontación con USA, están viendo como su departamento político la ha cagado al extremo ¿y qué les queda? ¿arriesgarse a ir por Taiwan en breve? si no han impedido la llegada de la bruja del Norte, no creo que lo hagan, y si lo hacen, están fritos. USA ha aparentado debilidad, sino no se habrían atrevido a hacer lo que han hecho con esa visita. Se han marcado un farol como si solo llevasen dobles parejas, y tienen un poker de 'algo'. La cuestión es si son ases o dieces... y si alguien tiene una escalera de color o un re-poker con un comodín que nadie espera, pero desde luego, los chinos no lo son.


----------



## mirkoxx (2 Ago 2022)

*Más reportes del frente de combate: *

-Según los informes rusos; las ciudades al sur y al norte de Artemovsk están cayendo bajo el control de Rusia y sus aliados, con la penetración rusa también en algunos de los puntos débiles del bastión ucraniano, y* Rusia pierde un soldado por cada 20 soldados ucranianos.











-Rusia afirma que sus unidades han penetrado en Soledar desde el sureste. Ucrania intentó un contraataque contra Pokrovsk en su retaguardia y aparentemente terminó en un desastre.*
Unidades del 2.º cuerpo de Lugansk se han establecido en las afueras del este de Soledar. Contraataque ucraniano para retomar Pokrovskoye; Pérdidas ucras (¿de lo que queda de la brigada 14?): 362 KIA/WIA, 6 tanques, 4 BMP y 1 BTR. 






-En el Frente Norte de Gorlovka; tropas de Donetsk (3.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados) arrebataron el pueblo de Travnevoye en manos de elementos de la 72.ª brigada mecanizada ucraniana.






*-Avdiivka; DPR informa que el asentamiento está en un semi-cerco.* Ahora llega información de los lugareños de que hay un combate "cuerpo a cuerpo" muy duro, además de esto, la artillería pesada y una gran cantidad de vehículos blindados están trabajando ¡Esta dirección es bastante obstinada y aún así tenemos éxito! Conclusión:* ¡la cacareada área fortificada de Avdiivka y Pesky, que se consideró no criminal! empezó a desmoronarse bastante rápido.* Las fuerzas aliadas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva exitosa al oeste y al norte de Donetsk con bajas mínimas cerca de Avdiivka; para las fuerzas armadas ucranianas la situación es deplorable, al igual que en Peski. Las fuerzas aliadas están avanzando, destruyendo, liberando !!! Estamos trabajando Hermanos!!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Además de sacar los aviones a pasear, los chinos lanzarán fuegos artificiales y protestarán enérgicamente y poco más


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

No paran de caer tenientes coroneles..


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Seamos serios.
> Estamos hablando de viaje historico y tal, pero es como si va el presidente del senado de España a visitar al Frente Polisario.
> 
> El que tenía que estar allí es el abuelo chocho, pero se ve que no tiene cojones, o la Mamadas Harris.



Al leerte me ha venido a la mente: 'los demócratas por fin tienen a alguien aceptable para las próximas elecciones en E.E.U.U.'.


----------



## Clavisto (2 Ago 2022)

Es como cuando uno lee el "Arthur Gordon Pym" de Poe. "¿Pero qué coño estás contándome, Edgar? ¿donde ha quedado toda esa novela de aventuras, la única tuya, absolutamente maestra hasta la mitad, y generadora de otras igualmente maravillosas como "La isla del tesoro" que tú no pudiste leer? ¿A qué viene tanta cartografía, tanta historia que a nadie le interesa después de haber leído lo que tan espléndidamente habías escrito? Esa borrachera inicial entre chicos, esa impactante partida al mar sin más ni más, ese miedo (tan bien conocido por ti) ante la sobriedad que te hace dudar, ese maligno naufragio salvado por gracia divina y esa espléndida concatenación en cuatro líneas hacía la siguiente aventura, la grande, la que te atrapa, la que te obliga a pasar páginas como si tu libro fuese un book de putas de lujo. ¿De qué cojones me hablas después, Edgar? ¿Estabas tan alcoholizado que no supiste acabarla y, encabronado, te empeñaste en ello? ¿De qué va toda la mierda restante, toda la segunda parte tan querida por todos los capullos que se sienten artistas? Es una mierda, Edgar. ¡Una puta mierda comparada con esa berraquería inicial, de lo mejor que escribiste, sino lo mejor! ¿Qué le haces a Arthur, un auténtico superviviente, un chaval que se ha hecho hombre en cuatro días, transformándolo en una espacie de geógrafo? ¿pero de qué hostias vas? ¡Haber acabado ahí, cuando lo rescata el barco inglés! Te hubiera quedado una novela preciosa, o un cuento largo, ¡pero hasta ahí! El resto es como si presintieras que un siglo más tarde llegaría el solitario de Providence para escribir su maníaca obra maestra. Pero tú no eras Lovecraft. Ni Lovecraft fue tú. De hecho creo que te superó; no como escritor, fuiste un putísimo amo, nadie en su sano juicio dudaría entre tu calidad literaria y la de HP, es incomparable, pero este tuvo la suerte de ver lo que venía, el inmenso Universo, su infinitud científica que deja manga ancha a la imaginación. 

¡Qué desgracia! ¡Qué obra malograda por la necesidad! "Dame páginas -supongo que diría tu editor- ¡Dame una puta novela!" Y la acabaste de cualquier manera, tirando de libros cartográficos hasta llegar a un final alcohólico que muchos veneran porque no pueden entenderlo.

Yo sé, Edgar, que acabaste esa puta novela borracho perdido. Lo sé. Te conozco bien.


Polen de abejas. Huevos ecológicos, talla L, el otro día leí que la yema es la misma, sólo varía la clara. Brócolí, tres hasta el viernes. Aguacates...venga, no están tan subidos. Cuatro. Un vistazo a la carnicería. Veo que después de dos meses tienen la carne que me gusta.

Hay un barbas con el hijo metido en el carro delante mía. Tiene cara de capullo y pronto certifico que el chico, ya grandecito, es suyo. El carnicero pregunta y el cliente se embrolla; quiere cordero, pero es un mierdas y no sabe como pedirlo. El carnicero paciente le insinúa alguna opciones; pronto queda claro que el subnormal sólo quiere chicha de cordero, sin huesos al mismo precio; entretanto su hijito, no menos idiota que él, anda dando el coñazo con qué hacer con la papeleta del número, con la vez. No estábamos allí más que lo dos pero él había cogido número en la desierta carnicería.

El carnicero, muy amable, demasiado para mi gusto, coge una pierna y la despieza entre los grititos del chico.

- No llores, Kevin, es un momento. No mires.

El chico se tapa los ojos y sigue llorando. El carnicero, nervioso, suda como un condenado a galeras.


- Dame dos filetes de esa pieza -le digo- De medio kilo cada uno.
- ¿Algo más?
- No.


Los clava un tanto por arriba, le doy las gracias y me voy.


Estarán estupendos cuando me los coma.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo que toda la situación en torno a Taiwán y Pelosi es bueno para Rusia (excepto para los escenarios de guerra nuclear) es que EE.UU. está empujando a China más cerca de Rusia con sus propias manos y descartando efectivamente los escenarios en los que EE.UU. sólo podría luchar una Guerra Fría y no dos al mismo tiempo. Sea cual sea el resultado de la crisis sobre Taiwán, está claro que las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos se deteriorarán rápidamente. Una señal segura de las consecuencias irreversibles que veremos cuando China comience a deshacerse rápidamente de los bonos estadounidenses y a reducir sus activos en Estados Unidos y Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de deshacerse bonos y dolares no es tan sencillo cuando hablamos de tanta cantidad. Provocaría una reacción en el mercado, que sí, destrozaría el dolar, pero gran cantidad de valor lo perderían los chinos antes de poder quitárselo del todo. Sería mucha pasta, demasiada. Y si no fuese así, hace tiempo que lo habrían hecho, tanto ellos como los rusos.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Trolleo a la embajada rusa en Bratislava.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sin China, Rusia y Servia son caca.



No metas en el mismo saco a Rusia y a China

De los rusos se podrá decir muchas cosas pero nunca que son unos cobardes 

De los chinos ... bueno lo ha visto en vivo y en directo todo el mundo


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Está claro, el ejército Israelí conquista Pekín en dos días.
> 
> No te cansas en hacer de bufón del hilo?



Ni falta que hace . Israel ya recupero lo que es suyo hace mas de 50 anos . ( Cosa que no ha hecho la RP China aun )


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vaya, acerté en parte, solo que fueron los propios taiwaneses los que optaron por adoptar ese papel. Lo que me sorprende es la sacada de polla yanki. Yo de los chinos me andaría con mucho ojo. Vuelvo a recordar aquello de Tzun Tsu 'aparentar ser débil cuando se es fuerte'. La cita:



Los chinos manejan los tiempos de modo diferente, lo que les permite una visión más holística de la realidad.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los niños del foro solo entienden de cohones, polla sobre la mesa y a ver quien la tiene mas larga, pobres, una generación perdida.



¿Y no eras tú el que proclamaba el poderío de China y su PCCh? ¿no eras el que se pajeaba con los aviones de intercepción despegando? ¿y con los vehículos preparados para embarcar?

En ocasiones todos nos equivocamos. Hay que saber bajar la cabeza y reconocerlo. Alguien que no reconoce sus errores, volverá a caer en ellos.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La visita de Pelosi a Taiwán ha tenido un impacto significativo en el marco político de las relaciones chino-estadounidenses, - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que van a hacer como los rusos y no responderán a sus llamadas. Puede ser un asunto interesante.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que China tiene un ejército de papel crepé.



Con misiles hipersónicos que la OTAN no tiene.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Me decepciona usted, camarada @ZHU DE
> 
> Vuestro gran general dice que *"Aquél que combate, ya ha perdido. Solo el que gana sin combatir es verdaderamente victorioso"*
> 
> ...



Yo no las tendría todas conmigo de ser un militar destinado en Sudamérica o el Africom. Hasta que pasen un par de semanas pediría la baja temporal, o un rebaje para visitar a una abuela enferma.


----------



## NPI (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me imagino. 23M en un espacio equivalente a Galicia o algo más y lleno de montañas no deben dejar sitio para muchas plantaciones o ganadería.



Isla de Formosa 35.980 km² 
CA de Galicia 29.575 km²


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Es una pataleta china por la visita de Nancy Pelosi a Taiwan....no hay mas.....


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Isla de Formosa 35.980 km²
> CA de Galicia 29.575 km²



Si, sabía que era algo más que Galicia pero menos que Extremadura. Ahí encima hay 23M de chinos .


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2022)

Nada, los chinos ladran pero no muerden.
Ahora mismo son el absoluto hazmerreír, desde Rusia a Usa pasando por Africa.

Ridiculo tremendo de los chinos.
Millones de soldados, aviones, barcos, misiles…y se les plantan a unos kilómetros los americanos, sin pegar ni un tiro.

Aquí en Rusia ya se lo esperaban. No todos tienen los cojones de los rusos.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Quizás veamos que los chinos continentales hagan algo parecido a lo que hizo Rusia con Crimea.
La isla de Kinmen está a pocos km de la costa continental. 125.000 personas que viven en la isla. 
Totalmente rodeada por la RPCh en una bahía con una guarnición que no podrá ser reforzada 
y una población pro-unificación. 
Es una maniobra relativamente fácil, pero que jodería a los proUSAnos.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Estados Unidos prohíbe la entrada a 893 funcionarios rusos por la guerra en Ucrania.*
Estados Unidos ha prohibido este martes la entrada al país de 893 funcionarios rusos y ha sancionado a varios oligarcas y empresas de ese país por su relación con la guerra en Ucrania. "Estados Unidos no dudará a la hora de apoyar al valiente pueblo de Ucrania y continuará promoviendo la rendición de cuentas de presidente Putin y sus compinches", ha dicho en un comunicado el secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sin China, Rusia y Servia son caca.



flipao


----------



## millie34u (2 Ago 2022)

RedBull


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso de deshacer se bonos y dolares no es tan sencillo cuando hablamos de tanta cantidad. Provocaría una reacción en el mercado, que sí, destrozaría el dolar, pero gran cantidad de valor lo perderían los chinos antes de poder quitárselo del todo. Sería mucha pasta, demasiada. Y si no fuese así, hace tiempo que lo habrían hecho, tanto ellos como los rusos.



Si se tensa demasiado la cuerda puede pasar lo de.

 From the lost to the river.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Quizás veamos que los chinos continentales hagan algo parecido a lo que hizo Rusia con Crimea.
> La isla de Kinmen está a pocos km de la costa continental. 125.000 personas que viven en la isla.
> Totalmente rodeada por la RPCh en una bahía con una guarnición que no podrá ser reforzada
> y una población pro-unificación.
> Es una maniobra relativamente fácil, pero que jodería a los proUSAnos.



Esa sería, tomar l isla de Kinmen, un aviso para los USAnos y Taiwán.

Y no quedas como que la puta vieja te chuleó.

Algo simbólico como aviso al imperio, sí.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Son coherentes los alemanes. Las armas para que los ucros se maten con los rusos. Tiene todo lo bueno y nada de lo malo de tener un ejército.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> RedBull



Pobre hombre, pena no fuera Zelensky.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son coherentes los alemanes. Las armas para que los ucros se maten con los rusos. Tiene todo lo bueno y nada de lo malo de tener un ejército.



Scholz es probablemente el tipo más estúpido que ha alcanzado el puesto de canciller e incluso puede que sea el trabajador más retrasado de la Cqncillería y alrededores. Este podría dejar a Alemania en una situación equivalente a la de 1946.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pobre hombre, pena no fuera Zelensky.



La pena es que no fuera el hijoputin......


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No metas en el mismo saco a Rusia y a China
> 
> De los rusos se podrá decir muchas cosas pero nunca que son unos cobardes
> 
> De los chinos ... bueno lo ha visto en vivo y en directo todo el mundo



Los prochinos del foro tienen un problema de base, no conocen China. Recomiendo lo siguiente: pasar una par de meses en HK y luego pasarlos en Shenzhen. Y luego decidir dónde prefieren vivir.


----------



## Charidemo (2 Ago 2022)

Edit


----------



## kasperle1966 (2 Ago 2022)

*¿Nancy desafía al dragón chino y gana?*
Entonces, parece que Pelosi aterrizó en Taiwán. Esta es una GRAN victoria para los invencibles Estados Unidos y China con todas sus amenazas huecas ahora ha perdido la cara. Así son esos commies malvados: solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, y cuando se enfrentan a las fuerzas unidas de la democracia ceden. 
¿Derecha? 
¡¿Derecha?! 
Pozo...... 
Sí, si su experiencia en relaciones internacionales, asuntos militares y China (o Rusia) proviene de la lectura de los libros de Tom Clancy, entonces sí.

Pero hay otra manera de ver esto: 
En primer lugar, en términos objetivos, esta visita es una pura provocación sin efectos prácticos de ningún tipo. Pelosi es tanto una vieja teleprompter que lee a la bruja como el presidente Brandon. Cualesquiera que fueran los tratos reales que Estados Unidos y Taiwán tuvieran que discutir, lo habrían hecho de forma remota o organizando una reunión entre personas capaces de pensar. 
En segundo lugar, al igual que Rusia muchas veces en el pasado, los chinos trazaron una línea roja y luego dejaron que Estados Unidos la cruzara. Siendo la civilización narcisista que es, Occidente solo vio esto como un signo de "debilidad", "indecisión" o incluso "ingenuidad". Lo que estas personas ni siquiera piensan es esto: ¿cómo crees que la mayoría de los chinos reaccionarán tanto a la visita como a la falta de reacción china (¡hasta ahora!)?
Pero hay otra manera de ver esto: Primero, en términos objetivos, esta visita es una pura provocación con Ellos se enojarán y expresarán sus frustraciones. Ahora míralo desde el punto de vista del gobierno chino, en lugar de gastar miles de millones en propaganda antiestadounidense, en cambio, dejan que Estados Unidos humille a China y, por lo tanto, solidifique a la población china para el día en que tenga lugar la verdadera confrontación.

[Barra lateral: hay una conexión directa entre años de protestas bastante débiles y en su mayoría verbales del Kremlin y la aparición "repentina" del ultimátum ruso a Occidente seguido por el SMO: el Kremlin literalmente "cocinó" su propia opinión pública hasta el punto en que TI * exigió * una acción fuerte. Lejos de alienar o asustar a la mayoría de los rusos, el SMO fue un gran alivio para ellos: "FINALMENTE estamos poniendo el pie y tomando medidas reales". Eso no habría sido posible antes de 2018. Aquellos en Occidente que vieron la "indecisión" de Putin simplemente no entienden la mentalidad rusa más de lo que entienden la china. En pocas palabras: ¡no puedes prepararte para la guerra sin preparar a tu propia población para ella! Eso es lo que Tom Clancy hace a los cerebros de quienes lo leen]

En tercer lugar, permítanme hacerles una pregunta simple: ¿quién decidió el momento de la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán? La respuesta es obvia, fueron los líderes de los Estados Unidos. Y puedes apostar que tenían todo cuidadosamente alineado para que esa visita sucediera en las mejores circunstancias posibles. Ahora, un principio BÁSICO de la guerra es que NO dejas que tu enemigo elija el momento y el lugar de la batalla. Sí, sí, sí, en la cultura occidental cualquier "afrenta" (real o percibida) exige una reacción inmediata. Pero los chinos han estado en esto durante muchos milenios, no solo 200 años, y lo saben mejor y puede estar seguro de que ELLOS, no los Estados Unidos, elegirán el momento, el lugar y el modo de represalia.

En resumen, los narcisistas que gobiernan los Estados Unidos pueden celebrar cómo eligieron a "los comunistas chinos" que es el jefe. Al igual que hicieron con Rusia entre 1991 y 2021. Y luego, cuando los rusos decidieron actuar, el tío Shmuel fue tomado totalmente desprevenido y despistado en cuanto a quién lidiar con esta amenaza repentina y directa. Por último, si bien no menos importante. Ese tipo de arrogancia imperial es algo que no solo impacta (la ya bastante enojada población china), sino que también enfurece a toda la Zona B, creando así las condiciones para más derrotas para los Estados Unidos en Asia, África, el subcontinente indio, Asia central y América Latina.

La mayoría de los estadounidenses no tienen absolutamente ninguna idea de cuán ofensiva es su arrogancia condescendiente, el constante ondeo de banderas, las conversaciones sobre su misión mesiánica para la humanidad y el narcisismo general es ofensivo para el resto del planeta. Pero cuando miras objetivamente la interminable lista de fracasos de Estados Unidos prácticamente en cualquier parte del planeta, puedes decir que hay algo profundo sucediendo aquí. Por alguna razón, lo de "Yankees go home" parece ser muy contagioso.

Creo que Nancy Pelosi merece nuestra profunda gratitud. Debe obtener al menos dos medallas: Una del PC de China en gratitud por sus interminables esfuerzos para reunir al pueblo de China en torno a su gobierno y Una de Rusia, por sus interminables esfuerzos para solidificar la alianza ruso-china. A decir verdad, entre Bliken y Pelosi los intereses de seguridad nacional de China y Rusia están en buenas manos  Andrei

*Nancy braves the Chinese dragon and wins? | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La pena es que no fuera el hijoputin......



Sólo Super-Pelosi es capaz de hacer algo así a Putin.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

*Canadá impone sanciones contra militares rusos implicados en la guerra en Ucrania.*
Canadá ha sancionado este martes a 43 altos cargos militares rusos, así como a 17 organizaciones del país, acusados de "complicidad" con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y de cometer masacres de civiles en Ucrania. El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá ha señalado en un comunicado que las sanciones están relacionadas con el asesinato de civiles en la guerra en Ucrania, incluida la masacre en la localidad de Bucha.

Entre los militares sancionados está Andrei Boevich Kurbanov, coronel del Ejército ruso y cuya unidad ha sido acusada de cometer violaciones, asesinatos y tortura de civiles en Bucha.


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¿Nancy desafía al dragón chino y gana?*
> Entonces, parece que Pelosi aterrizó en Taiwán. Esta es una GRAN victoria para los invencibles Estados Unidos y China con todas sus amenazas huecas ahora ha perdido la cara. Así son esos commies malvados: solo entienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, y cuando se enfrentan a las fuerzas unidas de la democracia ceden.
> ¿Derecha?
> ¡¿Derecha?!
> ...



Hasta que vuelva a casa, que le espera uno que yo me sé.

Os cuento lo que dice, que leo los labios:






-_Lo que viene ahora te lo voy a descontar del sueldo, Peo... Pelo.. Perra._


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Sobre China y reflexionando.

No creo que China embista como un toro enfurecido, pienso que no es su manera de lidiar. A China le basta, entre otras cosas, con vender bonos USA a 10 años con un 10% de descuento, se quita un peso de encima y mata el mercado de bonos soberanos USAnos.

Que va hacer una demostración de fuerza, indudable, que se lie la manta a la cabeza no. USA se precipita ella sola al abismo, hay que procurara que lo haga lo más silenciosamente posible y no moleste, lo mejor es ignorarla, dejar que hagan bravatas y hacerla caer sin que se note.

Que sigan pensando que China es débil, Lao Tse os lo agradecerá.


----------



## eolico (2 Ago 2022)

Ya empieza el chuleo y cachondeo a los chinos por parte de los anglos

*Primer Ministro de Reino Unido planea visitar Taiwán*









British MPs plan visit to Taiwan as tension with China simmers


Exclusive: Tom Tugendhat likely to lead trip later this year as London’s relationship with Beijing deteriorates




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Gnidlog (2 Ago 2022)

Kherson, la hora del Himars


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Los chinos manejan los tiempos de modo diferente, lo que les permite una visión más holística de la realidad.



Claro ¿ahora nos olvidamos de la tontá de amenazar con derribar el avión de la bruja? Los chinos de ahora no son los chinos de antaño. Mirémonos a nosotros mismos (para nuestra vergüenza) ¿acaso somos como los españoles de los siglos XV-XVII?

Lo anterior no quita que los chinos hagan control de daños, se traguen la vergüenza y reaccionen con la calma que deberían para no escalar más la situación. Y es que eso deberían de haber hecho con la visita de la bruja: menospreciarla. Hacer como que 'no importa nada', pues realmente así es. Pero se envalentonaron ante su poderío creciente y su ansia (no digo que injusta) de recuperar su antigua hegemonía regional, y se han tenido que tragar el lagarto.

Ahora con su despliegue de fuerzas, les dan la oportunidad dorada a los yankis para provocar un 'casus belli'. Un error seguido de otro. Y lo peor de todo esto, para los que soñamos con ver la caída del Imperio Anglosajón, es que si se meten en una guerra y E.E.U.U. se cepilla a China ¿qué será de los rusos? se van a la mierda todas las expectativas.

Jamás, jamás menosprecies a tu adversario.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Con misiles hipersónicos que la OTAN no tiene.



Misiles en pruebas, no en cadena de producción hace varios años. Lo mismo le sucedió a la Alemania nazi. Si hubiesen tenido 5 años más o 10 para producir esas armas de las que tontamente se cachondea la gente en estos foros, el resultado de la guerra habría sido distinto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tutankhabrón (2 Ago 2022)

Yo no me cansaré de repetir que *hace falta ser gilipollas para querer hacerle una guerra a los rusos y a los chinos al mismo tiempo,* sabiendo que los chinos te pueden vestir a 100 millones de tíos de caqui sin problema y que los rusos tienen munición para tres guerras mundiales. 

Que midan muy bien sus fuerzas los anglos antes de marcar paquete, porque muy confiados están de que la gente de sus naciones súbditas vamos a ir a pegar tiros a toque de pito así alegremente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro ¿ahora nos olvidamos de la tontá de amenazar con derribar el avión de la bruja? Los chinos de ahora no son los chinos de antaño. Mirémonos a nosotros mismos (para nuestra vergüenza) ¿acaso somos como los españoles de los siglos XV-XVII?
> 
> Lo anterior no quita que los chinos hagan control de daños, se traguen la vergüenza y reaccionen con la calma que deberían para no escalar más la situación. Y es que eso deberían de haber hecho con la visita de la bruja: menospreciarla. Hacer como que 'no importa nada', pues realmente así es. Pero se envalentonaron ante su poderío creciente y su ansia (no digo que injusta) de recuperar su antigua hegemonía regional, y se han tenido que tragar el lagarto.
> 
> ...



Un ataque a China, como en la guerra de Corea, significa un ataque a Rusia…no pudieron en los años 50, ahora menos.

Son gemelos…no os engañéis…


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Ya empieza el chuleo y cachondeo a los chinos por parte de los anglos
> 
> *Primer Ministro de Reino Unido planea visitar Taiwán*
> 
> ...



y lo que le queda a china, despues de la bofetada diplomatica que ha recibido y no ha respondido los anglos toman nota y se lo haran mas veces.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



¿Todavía está la puta esta mamando polla rusa?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> y lo que le queda a china, despues de la bofetada diplomatica que ha recibido y no ha respondido los anglos toman nota y se lo haran mas veces.



MP no es primer ministro, es un diputado.


----------



## Honkler (2 Ago 2022)

Joder, que decepción los chinos… espero que tengan algo gordo planificado…


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Bueno después de la pataleta china de hoy. 

¿Creéis que podrían tener mayor implicación con la causa rusa? ¿O va a mantener al margen por miedo a represalias o una suerte de sanciones económicas?

La imagen de China queda pues a lo que es, otro gigante con los pies de barro fruto de propaganda.


----------



## Honkler (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sin China, Rusia y Servia son caca.



Los chinos han demostrado que de huevos andan escasos… no se puede permitir que te chuleen de esa manera…


----------



## dabuti (2 Ago 2022)

Ya son ganas de tocar la vieja los cojones.
14 países solo, Vaticano solo en Europa, reconocen a Taiwán.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un ataque a China, como en la guerra de Corea, significa un ataque a Rusia…no pudieron en los años 50, ahora menos.
> 
> Son gemelos…no os engañéis…



¿Gemelos? en absoluto. Si cuando eran ambas naciones comunistas tuvieron ya serios distanciamientos, pues imagina ahora que Rusia es cristiana y conservadora. Independientemente de lo anterior, a Rusia le debe horrorizar un mundo donde no existe un contrapeso (los anglosajones) ante China. Que sí, que saben que con Washington-Londres no hay entendimiento posible, pero eso no quiere decir que deseen un mundo donde estos no existan y China sea el hegemón. Ni de coña. Saben que se los merendarían con cualquier excusa en pocas décadas. Ahora tienen ambos una relación de interés, obviamente, pero es solo eso. Así que Rusia va a jugar sus cartas de forma que pueda debilitar o destruir a ambos ¿y sabe qué? me parece muy bien.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Ago 2022)

No tenemos información suficiente para saber que es lo que está pasando realmente... Lo q esta claro es que la inteligencia consiste en elegir el momento que a uno le conviene y no el que te marcan...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo anterior no quita que los chinos hagan control de daños, se traguen la vergüenza y reaccionen con la calma que deberían para no escalar más la situación. Y es que eso deberían de haber hecho con la visita de la bruja: menospreciarla. Hacer como que 'no importa nada', pues realmente así es.



Discrepo. Ésa no habría sido la reacción adecuada, y los chinos lo sabían cuando lanzaron su salva de amenazas militares. Porque lo de Pelosi no es un gesto sin trascendencia. No ha ido a Taipei a hacerse la foto, ni el primer ministro británico lo hará por la foto en unas semanas. Han ido a organizar la resistencia de Taiwán a la reunificación con la China continental, no sólo a dar discursos. Y van muy en serio.

Así que más vale que los camaradas del PCCh se pongan las pilas.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Esa sería, tomar l isla de Kinmen, un aviso para los USAnos y Taiwán.
> 
> Y no quedas como que la puta vieja te chuleó.
> 
> Algo simbólico como aviso al imperio, sí.



Una imbecilidad . Y al dia siguiente Occidente le congela a la RP China sus activos en Occidente . 
La RP China no invade Taiwan porque no pueda ( puede ) sino porque no quiere . El Xi ladra y ladra , pero Taiwan le importa un rabano 
Es como el comandante invicto que necesitaba un " enemigo " externo como factor de cohesion nacional 
EE UU ya se ha dado cuenta del juego y ha obligado a la RP China a que abandone su politica de ambiguedad y se defina . El problema es que los chinos de la RP China no quieren abrir el melon . EE UU necesita convertir a la RP China en un enemigo . 
Y eso solo lo puede conseguir si la RP China invade Taiwan . Pero si la RP China no hace nada , entonces Taiwan se independizara 
Mas tarde o mas temprano la RP China tendra que mojarse el cu%$#lo y entrar en guerra . 
Rusia lo retraso 8 anos gracias a Merkel . La RP China no puede posponer la solucion del problema indefinidamente . 
El viaje de la Pelosi fue una buena jugada . Ahora la pelota esta en el campo de la RP China . 
Si juega bien salva el partido , si juega mal pierde el juego .


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Ago 2022)

Bueno bueno los chinorris mostrando su cobardía y el amor al dinero extremo que tienen
estaba claro que atacar a la comitiva usana era una exageración y totalmente desproporcionada pero tampoco te pueden tocar la oreja ante el mundo y agachar cabeza

A diferencia de Rusia, china nunca tendrá tanto apoyo en el mundo y quizás lo saben, el racismo hacia los orientales existe hasta en Latinoamérica (en áfrica no sé), el modo de vida y pensamiento chino (coreano, japonés) es muy diferente al occidental, a veces esa animadversión hacia la frialdad, crueldad y egoísmo chino tiene mucha justificación.
mi apoyo a russia 90%
mi apoyo a chaina 15%


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Gemelos? en absoluto. Si cuando eran ambas naciones comunistas tuvieron ya serios distanciamientos, pues imagina ahora que Rusia es cristiana y conservadora. Independientemente de lo anterior, a Rusia le debe horrorizar un mundo donde no existe un contrapeso (los anglosajones) ante China. Que sí, que saben que con Washington-Londres no hay entendimiento posible, pero eso no quiere decir que deseen un mundo donde estos no existan y China sea el hegemón. Ni de coña. Saben que se los merendarían con cualquier excusa en pocas décadas. Ahora tienen ambos una relación de interés, obviamente, pero es solo eso. Así que Rusia va a jugar sus cartas de forma que pueda debilitar o destruir a ambos ¿y sabe qué? me parece muy bien.



Je,je,je…el soporte aéreo ruso en la guerra de Corea fue determinante para apoyar a los chinos. Ahora el know-how diferencial de los chinos, por ejemplo la estación espacial china, o los robots lunares, son rusos…por mucho que se intente ocultar en occidente. Y no digamos los misiles hipersónicos que curiosamente solo tienen los gemelos…


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Discrepo. Ésa no habría sido la reacción adecuada, y los chinos lo sabían cuando lanzaron su salva de amenazas militares. Porque lo de Pelosi no es un gesto sin trascendencia. No ha ido a Taipei a hacerse la foto, ni el primer ministro británico lo hará por la foto en unas semanas. Han ido a organizar la resistencia de Taiwán a la reunificación con la China continental, no sólo a dar discursos. Y van muy en serio.
> 
> Así que más vale que los camaradas del PCCh se pongan las pilas.



Pero van porque saben que la opinión pública en Taiwan y seguramente en sus élites ya es muy favorable a una reunificacion con dos sistemas y demás. Al final no deja de ser una actuación desesperada.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (2 Ago 2022)

Espero que el abuelo del dazibao si esta noche no vuelan los misiles hacia Formosa no aparezca más por aquí después de haber bautizao a Putin como el monje...
Como pa fiarse de semejantes aliados, la mitad de los topoles apuntando a guasintón y la otra mitad pekín....


----------



## Bimbo (2 Ago 2022)

Seamos serios los chinos son unos maricas, podria aterrizar Biden en Pekin ir a la muralla china, sacar su polla de vieja y mearse y no harian nada


----------



## Pirro (2 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Kherson, la hora del Himars



Venga, @-carrancas dí tu frase.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No tenemos información suficiente para saber que es lo que está pasando realmente... Lo q esta claro es que la inteligencia consiste en elegir el momento que a uno le conviene y no el que te marcan...



12 de la noche ....barrio de San Blas 

- psh oye tu , blanquito , dame la cartera y quitate la ropa o te rajo 
- oiga , no , que me viene mal ahora ...
- que te rajo leche , que te rajo ...dame la cartera ...
- es que me viene mal ahora , ostia , asaltame otro dia 
- me estas vacilando ? 
- NOOO , es que ademas llevo poco suelto ...deja ver ...tengo 10 euros con 30 
- vaya mierda ...te asalto manana ? 
- no , no manana tampoco puedo , ademas cobro el viernes ...te va ? 
- dabuti , entonces el viernes a las 12 te asalto


----------



## troperker (2 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si oficialmente han muerto 4.000 contratistas civiles en Afganistan, mercenarios al servicio de los USA y no necesariamente todos norteamericanos, puede que la cifra real sea 10 veces mayor, pero cientos de miles de mercenarios son muchas viudas y huerfanos, demasiadas voces que callar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143609



Si dijeron que un avion impacto en el pentagono explota y no hay cadaveres alrededor o se desintegraron junto con las alas las cola los motores del avion 
Y haces a mucho millones creer eso
Muchas otras cosas puedes ocultar


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero van porque saben que la opinión pública en Taiwan y seguramente en sus élites ya es muy favorable a una reunificacion con dos sistemas y demás. Al final no deja de ser una actuación desesperada.



Yo también prefiero pensar que es una actuación desesperada.

Pero viendo cómo los anglos manejan a los políticos y a la opinión pública en Europa, no puedo ser demasiado optimista. No van a abandonar la carta de Taiwán sin lucharla, como no lo están haciendo en Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (2 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Ya empieza el chuleo y cachondeo a los chinos por parte de los anglos
> 
> *Primer Ministro de Reino Unido planea visitar Taiwán*
> 
> ...



En el próximo tifón que toque la isla, aparece el inventor de la ensaladilla Kiev, bueno Kiyv, como dice él.


----------



## rejon (2 Ago 2022)

Lo que ha quedado claro es que Alemania ha metido a la UE en una dependencia excesiva de Rusia y China. Y que eso se va a cambiar en los próximos años.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (2 Ago 2022)

Han declarado los chinos al estrecho de Formosa zona de exclusión aérea ¿Puede confirmarse?


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Yo también prefiero pensar que es una actuación desesperada.
> 
> Pero viendo cómo los anglos manejas a los políticos y a la opinión pública en Europa, no puedo ser demasiado optimista. No van a abandonar la carta de Taiwán sin lucharla, como no lo están haciendo en Ucrania.



Si, ellos son expertos en crear conflictos entre hermanos porque cuentan con que la guerra total no se desatará. Lo de Rusia por ejemplo els favorece, realmente está media OTAN ahí poniendo inteligencia (solo en horas de AWACS esta quizá un tercio de la fuerza de la OTAN ahí) ,personal y equipo que se consume a gran tasa pero los rusos no se atreven a una ofensiva total. En Taiwan cuentan con lo mismo, China no se va a cargar masivamente a su gente. En esto son muy rastreros. Pero dos frentes a la vez les va a ser difícil, Japón es una mierda y a esos los chinos no tendrían ningun pudor en destruirlos del todo, lo mismo que a los coreanos del Sur. La duda es Singapur, que es un grano en el culo pero es que son chinos puros, aunque emputecidos por los anglos.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Clase de geografía e historia...

Atlas americano de 1864.

No existe Ucrania como estado. Sólo existe Novorossiya como "Rusia del Sur". 
Y la Ucrania central moderna es la "Pequeña Rusia"


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Bueno bueno los chinorris mostrando su cobardía y el amor al dinero extremo que tienen
> estaba claro que atacar a la comitiva usana era una exageración y totalmente desproporcionada pero tampoco te pueden tocar la oreja ante el mundo y agachar cabeza
> 
> A diferencia de Rusia, china nunca tendrá tanto apoyo en el mundo y quizás lo saben, el racismo hacia los orientales existe hasta en Latinoamérica (en áfrica no sé), el modo de vida y pensamiento chino (coreano, japonés) es muy diferente al occidental, a veces esa animadversión hacia la frialdad, crueldad y egoísmo chino tiene mucha justificación.
> ...



Creo que eso son tópicos; frialdad, crueldad, egoísmo inculcados por más de un siglo de desinformación.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> Han declarado los chinos al estrecho de Formosa zona de exclusión aérea ¿Puede confirmarse?


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, ellos son expertos en crear conflictos entre hermanos porque cuentan con que la guerra total no se desatará. Lo de Rusia por ejemplo els favorece, realmente está media OTAN ahí poniendo inteligencia (solo en horas de AWACS esta quizá un tercio de la fuerza de la OTAN ahí) ,personal y equipo que se consume a gran tasa pero los rusos no se atreven a una ofensiva total. En Taiwan cuentan con lo mismo, China no se va a cargar masivamente a su gente. En esto son muy rastreros. Pero dos frentes a la vez les va a ser difícil, Japón es una mierda y a esos los chinos no tendrían ningun pudor en destruirlos del todo, lo mismo que a los coreanos del Sur. *La duda es Singapur, que es un grano en el culo pero es que son chinos puros, aunque emputecidos por los anglos.*



Chinos 'puros' son los de Singapur y Taiwan. Vamos, donde no ha anidado el PCCh.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ago 2022)

Como dije, me parece ridículo lo de Pelosi de fingir que no iba a ir no dandolo como itinerario oficial....para después ir. No esperaba que fuese tan estúpida de hacer el viaje, pero esto demuestra la ineptitud de los dirigentes de EEUU que parecen empeñados en buscar una guerra mundial. Primero con Rusia....y ahora enfrentamiento con China. Y ahora China tiene que devolverla porque si no, después de las amenazas, quedaría en muy mal lugar de no hacer nada.

En Rusia estarán encantados. Cuantos más frentes habra EEUU mejor para ellos y más posibilidades de que China se ponga realmente de su parte ante el que demuesta por activa y por pasiva ser su enemigo común. Si amenazas, ahora debes demostrar que eres cumplir de demostrar estas, porque si no la próxima vez será peor.

"Una portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de China ha enfatizado que el actual escenario de tensión se debe única y exclusivamente a las acciones de Estados Unidos: “*El mundo puede apreciar claramente que Estados Unidos está provocando con el fin de aumentar la tensión en el estrecho de Taiwán*”. El propio presidente chino, Xi Jinping, alertó el jueves a su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, en una llamada telefónica, de que el viaje de Pelosi equivaldría a “jugar con fuego”.

A la pregunta de si la respuesta de China incluirá medidas diplomáticas o militares, la portavoz se limitó a decir que “*la parte estadounidense definitivamente asumirá la responsabilidad y pagará el precio por dañar la soberanía y los intereses de seguridad de China*”. El Ministerio de Defensa chino ya expresó la semana pasada, incluso antes de la conversación entre los dos mandatarios, que el Ejército Popular de Liberación “no se quedará de brazos cruzados” si se produce la visita.


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham te lo explica
> PREVENIR ES MEJOR QUE CURAR .
> Si la RP China hubiera amenazado a EE UU con una respuesta determinada ( no militar , pero de tipo comercial o diplomatica ) realmente disuasiva . Una respuesta desproporcionalmente fuerte para un viaje Irrelevante , es muy probable que Pelosi no haya ido
> Lo que tenia que haber hecho la RP China fue hablar claro . Es mas . La respuesta ya deberia incluso existir y aprobada en la Asamblea del Pueblo por unanimidad , incluso publicada en la Gazeta Oficial ( si la hay ) china ...
> ...



No sabes que medidas van a tomar, estás *presumiendo saber* QUÉ medidas van a tomar. Mejor vamos a estar calladitos y, si quieres, te haces unas palomitas para amenizar la espera.

La venganza es un plato que se sirve frio y los chinos llevan *tiempo* esperando (tanto tiempo como las famosas guerras del opio).


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Comentarios en la pagina de finance.yahoo.com









Treasury Yield 10 Years (^TNX) Forum & Discussion - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Treasury Yield 10 Years (^TNX) discussion in Yahoo Finance's forum. Share your opinion and gain insight from other traders and investors.




finance.yahoo.com





JENNY13 hours ago
China & Taiwan goes to war for Pelosi. The United States must sanction Chinese exports. CPI will rise sharply.

Michel13 hours ago
China and Taiwan could go to war over Pelosi's visit to Taiwan. China's exports of US products will be sanctioned, and US CPI will rise to 20%.

CPI (Consumer Price Index), inflación.

A seguir el mercado de bonos a 10 años americanos, si China inunda el mercado de bonos a 10 años el precio bajara y USA no podrá vender ni un solo bono nuevo.


----------



## Top5 (2 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Biden 80 anos, Pelosi 82, estos dicen que para lo que les queda en el convento, ya sabéis



Están como el politburó soviético durante los años 80...

La política norteamericana es un geriátrico.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Menudo empujón que le ha dado gUSAnia a China en brazos de tito Putin. Los chinos deberían empezar a ejercitar a su ejército y lugares para ello no les va a faltar. Una mayor implicación china, tanto económica como militar, en Siria, sería una buena primera hostia y.....¿por qué no? en Ucrania.



Con Serbia en Kosovo, que tienen cuentas pendientes.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Ago 2022)

Una niña china de tres años es atropellada e ignorada por los transeúntes


Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que eso son tópicos; frialdad, crueldad, egoísmo inculcados por más de un siglo de desinformación.











China: Una niña es atropellada dos veces y los transeúntes la ignoran


La muerte de una niña de dos años doblemente atropellada ante la pasividad de los testigos sacude a la sociedad china.




www.eitb.eus





(Video) Mujer atropellada en China no recibe ayuda

los chinos no merecen el apoyo occidental, taiwan-china que arreglen sus problemas solos


----------



## Zappa (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> No sabes que medidas van a tomar, estás *presumiendo saber* QUÉ medidas van a tomar. Mejor vamos a estar calladitos y, si quieres, te haces unas palomitas para amenizar la espera.
> 
> La venganza es un plato que se sirve frio y los chinos llevan *tiempo* esperando (tanto tiempo como las famosas guerras del opio).



El clapham siempre tiene buena información.

Y precisamente por el siglo de la humillación, las guerras del opio y todo lo demás, o la respuesta de China es CONTUNDENTE o me temo que les han pasado por encima en este caso.

Esperamos, al menos por mi parte, una terrible respuesta de China en forma de sanciones de todo tipo.

Pero o se dan prisa o empezarán a actuar DE FORMA REACTIVA.

Siempre hay que llevar la iniciativa y no reaccionar a las acciones del enemigo, sino hacerle reaccionar a tus acciones.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Biden vomitó que, según dicen, incluso durante la Guerra Fría, la URSS y EEUU
discutían cuestiones de seguridad y encontraban compromisos. Y necesitamos,
dice, un nuevo tratado sobre la limitación de los potenciales nucleares,que expira 
en 2026... La cagaron.

Ahora es mucho peor que la de la Guerra Fría y los rusos no tienen la culpa de ello.

Pero bueno, y lo más importante ... ¿lo necesitan en absoluto? 
El mundo se ha vuelto diferente.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Clase de geografía e historia...
> 
> Atlas americano de 1864.
> 
> ...



Y en el oeste de Ucrania pone "West Russia" 

Tengo un libro de Geografía de 1912 y pone exactamente lo mismo....


----------



## Praktica (2 Ago 2022)

gloria eterna



Volverá a la Madre Patria.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ago 2022)

Y más y más armas, empeñados en que el conflicto escale.

*Stoltenberg aborda con Zelenski la necesidad de entrega más rápida de armas para la guerra en Ucrania*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha abordado este martes con el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, la necesidad de que los países de la Alianza den "más ayuda" militar y "más rápido" para que Ucrania pueda seguir defendiéndose de la* guerra en Ucrania*. "Buena llamada con el presidente Zelenski sobre las prioridades de apoyo militar. Es vital que la OTAN y los aliados proporcionen aún más ayuda en Ucrania, incluso más rápido", ha subrayado Stoltenberg a través de su cuenta de Twitter.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ¿Todavía está la puta esta mamando polla rusa?



Tu madre se la mama a biden, dila que no sea tan cerda , que al menos sea puta con dignidad.

Hijo de perra.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (2 Ago 2022)

__





España no enviará los tanques Leopard a Ucrania por su estado "absolutamente lamentable"







www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Red Star (2 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Exteriores chino insta a EE.UU. a retirar sus armas nucleares de Europa


Pekín "se compromete a no ser nunca el primero en utilizar armas nucleares bajo ninguna circunstancia", aseguró el jefe del Departamento de Control de Armas de la Cancillería del país asiático.




actualidad.rt.com





* El Ministerio de Exteriores chino insta a EE.UU. a retirar sus armas nucleares de Europa *

Publicado: 2 ago 2022 19:33 GMT 
Pekín "se compromete a no ser nunca el primero en utilizar armas nucleares bajo ninguna circunstancia", aseguró el jefe del Departamento de Control de Armas de la Cancillería del país asiático.





Epleados chinos preparan las banderas nacionales de EE.UU. y China antes de la sesión de apertura de sus negociaciones comerciales en Pekín, el 14 de febrero de 2019.Mark Schiefelbein
Estados Unidos debería retirar sus armas nucleares de Europa y no desplegarlas en otras partes del mundo, declaró este martes el director general del Departamento de Control de Armas del Ministerio de Exteriores de China, Fu Cong.
*Más información, en breve.*


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> Yo no me cansaré de repetir que *hace falta ser gilipollas para querer hacerle una guerra a los rusos y a los chinos al mismo tiempo,* sabiendo que los chinos te pueden vestir a 100 millones de tíos de caqui sin problema y que los rusos tienen munición para tres guerras mundiales.
> 
> Que midan muy bien sus fuerzas los anglos antes de marcar paquete, porque muy confiados están de que la gente de sus naciones súbditas vamos a ir a pegar tiros a toque de pito así alegremente.



Están usando proxis 

Taiwan no es moco de pavo. Los chinos tendrían que desembarcar... y van bien equipados de artilleria, misiles antibuque y antitanque...

Falta por saber que país vasallo de USA va ser el siguiente, sobre todo en el frente africano y mediterráneo...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (2 Ago 2022)

humillación confirmada


----------



## Snowball (2 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No tenemos información suficiente para saber que es lo que está pasando realmente... *Lo q esta claro es que la inteligencia consiste en elegir el momento que a uno le conviene y no el que te marcan...*



Correcto

Ahora van remolque, si hubieran cerrado el espacio aéreo de verdad hace 1 día... y esas maniobras, si acaban en realidad, ya no pilla por sorpresa a las fuerzas armadas de Taiwan, mucho barco en poco espacio...


----------



## eolico (2 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144122



Ya se les estan cachondeando por todos lados. 

Mucho Arte de la Guerra pero les ha faltado leer a Maquiavelo: "No amenaces si no eres capaz de cumplir tu amenaza".

Porque en ese momento pierdes toda la fuerza y la credibilidad de cualquier futura amenaza, y pasas a ser el hazmereir de todos. Han quedado de bocachanclas advirtiendo sobre las terribles respuestas y con ese despliegue militar para nada. El parto de los montes.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

Jajaja

_Estados Unidos debería retirar sus armas nucleares de Europa y no desplegarlas en otras partes del mundo, declaró este martes el director general del Departamento de Control de Armas del Ministerio de Exteriores de China, Fu Cong._


----------



## eolico (2 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que eso ni cotizaba. Antonio no le dice la verdad ni a su medico.

Fue a Kiev, hizo el bienqueda y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Biden vomitó que, según dicen, incluso durante la Guerra Fría, la URSS y EEUU
> discutían cuestiones de seguridad y encontraban compromisos. Y necesitamos,
> dice, un nuevo tratado sobre la limitación de los potenciales nucleares,que expira
> en 2026... La cagaron.
> ...



¿Se ha vuelto diferente?. A ver si la diferencia va a estar en que el primer mundo, y especialmente los europeos, y más especialmente los alemanes, han perdido la memoria en sus huesos de lo que realmente supone una guerra.

El miedo guarda la viña, y los huesos doloridos han prevenido frente a delirios guerreros en los últimos 75 años.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Una niña china de tres años es atropellada e ignorada por los transeúntes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, eso me conto una parisina, persona desmayada delante de un hospital, los transeúntes ignorándola, los del hospital que no la podían recoger si no venia antes la policía y así se quedo bastante rato.

Cuando paso, pues hace 40 años en Paris, la parisina alucinaba del desinterés de la gente, me lo explico. 

Siempre encontraras casos así en todas partes y ya no digamos en USA.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Ya se les estan cachondeando por todos lados.
> 
> Mucho Arte de la Guerra pero les ha faltado leer a Maquiavelo: "No amenaces si no eres capaz de cumplir tu amenaza".
> 
> Porque en ese momento pierdes toda la fuerza y la credibilidad de cualquier futura amenaza, y pasas a ser el hazmereir de todos. Han quedado de bocachanclas advirtiendo sobre las terribles respuestas y con ese despliegue militar para nada. El parto de los montes.



Exacto

Podían haber hecho como los rusos con los viajes a Kiev ignorar a la vieja como si te la sudara lo q hiciera pq no quieres arriesgarte a una guerra q no te conviene ahora

Pero has hecho lo peor q se podia hacer :

Has lanzado un órdago te lo han visto e ibas de farol


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> No sabes que medidas van a tomar, estás *presumiendo saber* QUÉ medidas van a tomar. Mejor vamos a estar calladitos y, si quieres, te haces unas palomitas para amenizar la espera.
> 
> La venganza es un plato que se sirve frio y los chinos llevan *tiempo* esperando (tanto tiempo como las famosas guerras del opio).



Las medidas que tome la RP China son irrelevantes porque ya perdio el respeto de EE UU y de Occidente 
El objetivo de la visita de estado de la Pelosi a Taiwan fue descubrir si Taiwan es , o no es , una linea roja para la RP China . Y este viaje ha demostrado que no es ni linea roja ni la cabeza de un guanajo . punto . La RP China reacciono tarde . 
El temor de EE UU a una guerra contra la RP China ya se ha disipado . 
La " cautela " china no se ve como un signo de fortaleza , sino de debilidad . Las lineas rojas existen por algo . 
Todo lo que NO SEA una linea roja es negociable . 
Esta dispuesta la RP China a " negociar " el estaus de Taiwan ? Bueno , despues de la visita de Pelosi los EE UU creen que si . 
Si la RP China toma represalias contra EE UU , EE UU tomara represalias tic for tac contra la RPCh . 
El viaje ya no se puede deshacer . La ofensa ya esta hecha . 
El problema ahora es que los taiwaneses sobrevaloren el apoyo usano y los norteamericanos subvaloren la amenaza china y esta situacion induzca a los taiwaneses a proclamar su independencia . Si esto pasa , la RP China no tendria mas remedio que actuar 
La RP China no esta preparada para una invasion y para las sanciones que vendran despues . 
Rusia es autosuficiente pero la RP China no . Si los EE UU obligan a la RP China a mover ficha sera el Armagedon . 
Si desconectan a la RP China del SWIFT ya veras que risas .


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mira, eso me conto una parisina, persona desmayada delante de un hospital, los transeúntes ignorándola, los del hospital que no la podían recoger si no venia antes la policía y así se quedo bastante rato.
> 
> Cuando paso, pues hace 40 años en Paris, la parisina alucinaba del desinterés de la gente, me lo explico.
> 
> Siempre encontraras casos así en todas partes y ya no digamos en USA.



En USA los médicos huyen a toda velocidad de cualquier escena de accidente, no les vayan luego a reclamar judicialmente.


----------



## Construction Vehicle (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Están como el politburó soviético durante los años 80...
> 
> La política norteamericana es un geriátrico.



Viejunos lo estan, y bastante. Aunque lo que esta pasando en la politica yanqui parece mas un retorno a los presidentes pelele de finales del siglo xix (otra epoca de globalizacion, por cierto), controlados completamente por los jefes del partido respectivo. Pelosi es la jefa de los democratas y se ha tomado la libertad de ir a Taiwan ninguneando a su teorico superior, el yayo Biden. Los republicanos son mas incontrolables, pero la hija de Cheney lleva tiempo posicionandose como suma sacerdotisa y azote de Trump.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> No sabes que medidas van a tomar, estás *presumiendo saber* QUÉ medidas van a tomar. Mejor vamos a estar calladitos y, si quieres, te haces unas palomitas para amenizar la espera.
> 
> La venganza es un plato que se sirve frio y los chinos llevan *tiempo* esperando (tanto tiempo como las famosas guerras del opio).



De momento con los alimentos se puede hacer mucho daño. Ahora mismo hay escasez provocada en medio mundo y muchas tensiones. No es fácil encontrar proveedores sustitutos y la alimentación es local/regional, no es viable llevar desde otro continente todo lo que come un país, hay normas sanitarias, gustos, transporte, preparación,etiquetado... siempre se puede descender al racionamiento pero precisamente Taiwan es un país de comer en la calle, donde una tupida estructura de miniempresarios adaptados a los gustos de su clientela define lo que ae debe importar y para esto hay también una cadena de valor regional ya establecida. Racionar ahí es cargarse muchísimo empleo y crear malestar

Si USA ni siquiera se ha ofrecido para dar trigo a un Marruecos (y son aliados muy queridos, dicen) que este y el próximo año lo va a tener muy mal entre la sequía y las tensiones en el mercado cerealero, si sigue fabricando guerras va a crear también crisis y hambrunas en países no acostumbrados a esas situaciones.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Las medidas que tome la RP China son irrelevantes porque ya perdio el respeto de EE UU y de Occidente
> El objetivo de la visita de estado de la Pelosi a Taiwan fue descubrir si Taiwan es , o no es , una linea roja para la RP China . Y este viaje ha demostrado que no es ni linea roja ni la cabeza de un guanajo . punto . La RP China reacciono tarde .
> El temor de EE UU a una guerra contra la RP China ya se ha disipado .
> La " cautela " china no se ve como un signo de fortaleza , sino de debilidad . Las lineas rojas existen por algo .
> ...



Buen resumen.

Al hilo de lo que dices, y por las razones que expones, siempre me ha parecido Rusia mucho peor enemigo para USA que China. China necesita del mercado mundial para sobrevivir, Rusia sola se basta.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Las medidas que tome la RP China son irrelevantes porque ya perdio el respeto de EE UU y de Occidente
> El objetivo de la visita de estado de la Pelosi a Taiwan fue descubrir si Taiwan es , o no es , una linea roja para la RP China . Y este viaje ha demostrado que no es ni linea roja ni la cabeza de un guanajo . punto . La RP China reacciono tarde .
> El temor de EE UU a una guerra contra la RP China ya se ha disipado .
> La " cautela " china no se ve como un signo de fortaleza , sino de debilidad . Las lineas rojas existen por algo .
> ...



Los lobos mean para marcar territorio, luego puede atacar si lo cruzas pero no son tontos, te atacaran cuando vean que no puedas defenderte bien.
¿Somos más tontos que los lobos?


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Al igual que en 2014, para Rusia no era el momento adecuado, una guerra en 2022
para China no es el momento deseado. Pero al igual que Rusia, China se preparará
de acuerdo al peor escenario posible...Así que, no hay negociación posible con EE.UU.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Clase de geografía e historia...
> 
> Atlas americano de 1864.
> 
> ...




Es simple. Son rusos.Lo más divertido del caso es que los mismos que te sacan los ojos si hablas de separatismo en España, son los más fervientes palmeros del separatismo en países como Rusia, Yugoeslavia y otros. Deberían visitar a un especialista en el tema de la disonancia...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Pelosi fue tranquila tranquila tranquila a Taiwan. Si no, no iba.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Tyrelfus (2 Ago 2022)

Haciendo un off topic con lo de la Pelusa

Veo a muchos dando por un hecho de que China es débil, que les dió miedo destruir el avioncito de la pelusa, y bla bla bla..... Mucho ojo porque esto va a traer consecuencias muy graves, China no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados, ellos no van a ser tan idiotas para apearse el avión porque eso significaria casi que la guerra nuclear instantáneamente y eso a nadie le conviene..... pero lo que si es cierto es que se acelera mucho un escenario de china anexando a la fuerza a Taiwan, y consecuencias bélicas terribles para el mundo

Además, cuidado que si no bajaron el avión a la llegada pues puede ser que lo ataquen al marcharse, el peligro está lejos de terminar


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> El Ministerio de Exteriores chino insta a EE.UU. a retirar sus armas nucleares de Europa
> 
> 
> Pekín "se compromete a no ser nunca el primero en utilizar armas nucleares bajo ninguna circunstancia", aseguró el jefe del Departamento de Control de Armas de la Cancillería del país asiático.
> ...



De hoy en mas, todo lo que diga China será tomado como una broma...
Ha amenazado y no ha hecho nada concreto por impedir la visita de Pelosi.
Si no respetas tus propias líneas rojas, nadie lo va hacer


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Tyrelfus dijo:


> Haciendo un off topic con lo de la Pelusa
> 
> Veo a muchos dando por un hecho de que China es débil, que les dió miedo destruir el avioncito de la pelusa, y bla bla bla..... Mucho ojo porque esto va a traer consecuencias muy graves, China no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados, ellos no van a ser tan idiotas para apearse el avión porque eso significaria casi que la guerra nuclear instantáneamente y eso a nadie le conviene..... pero lo que si es cierto es que se acelera mucho un escenario de china anexando a la fuerza a Taiwan, y consecuencias bélicas terribles para el mundo
> 
> Además, cuidado que si no bajaron el avión a la llegada pues puede ser que lo ataquen al marcharse, el peligro está lejos de terminar



Nunca espere que derriben el avion, eso seria una guerra con EEUU. 
Podrian haber atacado el aeropuerto horas antes, o atacar con drones las defensas taiwanesas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ago 2022)

Efectivamente, desviar recursos desde 2020…solo hay que seguir el rastro de las mercancías…


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Realmente seria difícil romper las corrientes comerciales con China porque la UE y USA han externalizado partes enormes de la cadena de valor en cualquier sector. Eso no se puede echar atrás de golpe como se intenta hacer con Rusia (con resultados que iremos viendo en pocos meses).


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Para nosotros más. Claro que si nos ponemos en modo suicida ("no te laves el pelo que ayudas a los chinos", "vuelve al teléfono de baquelita de la abuela, que ese no es chino" , "ir en coche es de chinos")...


----------



## chemarin (2 Ago 2022)

Por lo que dicen algunos medios Pelosi está o ha estado en Taiwán, los chinos son los que han amenazado, a ver qué hacen, yo creo que nada, a los ojos de casi todos (incluidos los míos) China ha metido la pata amenazando. Es mejor callar y actuar.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (2 Ago 2022)

Ya podrían cambiar el discurso, pero no.



REPORTERO: "Usted sigue diciéndonos [...] que Estados Unidos no apoya un Taiwán independiente [...] La publicación [de Pelosi] en realidad dice 'Estados Unidos apoya a Taiwán'".

KIRBY: "Dejaré que la Portavoz hable por sí misma [...] No apoyamos la independencia de Taiwán".


----------



## Peineto (2 Ago 2022)

Van a necesitar resucitar antiguos oficios como leñadores,talabarteros, mozos de cuadra, yunteros, carboneros, sexadores de gusanos a falta de pollos y así..., o lo que es lo mismo, se progresará hacia atrás a todas hostia con el fin de mantener la resilencia, el CO2 bajo control, la cuota de proteinas de gusanos adecuada, la miseria e indigencia generalizada en su sitio, la sonrisa de felicidad en la cara -tapada con mascarilla por pandemia eterna- y por supuesto el día del orgullo pilar básico de la civilización.

Tal vez falten horcas, pero sobrarán árboles, si no le pegan fuego antes.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Western Experts Urge US To Start Talks With Russia Before “It’s Too Late”
> 
> 
> Acceptance is growing in the West that Russia controls the situation in Ukraine. Written by Ahmed Adel, Cairo-based geopolitics...
> ...



Los expertos estos ¿son todos economistas?Porque llegan tarde, han tenido cuarenta años para hablar con Rusia. Rusia sería infinitamente estúpida si se sentara a hablar con una banda de cuatreros que lleva décadas haciendo todo lo posible por joderla.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Nadareis en el puerto de Acre, como los Caballeros Templarios en 1291, ese será el fin de vuestra cruzada.



Fue joder a esos imbéciles y empezar el Renacimiento. Sería curioso poder ver lo que llegará tras el ocaso de los bárbaros.


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

En EEUU demócratas y republicanos quieren terminar la globalización. Solo difieren en la estrategia.
Porque quieren terminar con la globalización? Porque si se mantiene el status quo, China será la principal economía en 20 años o menos...
EEUU quiere que el mundo vuelva al SXX, dos bloques...siendo ellos el lider politico, militar y economico del occidente...
Como se lograria? Cortando los lazos de Europa y sudamerica con Rusia y China.
Ucrania y Taiwan son los puntos de corte, las fallas tectonicas...
EEUU se convertira en el proveedor de energia a Europa en poco tiempo, y cuando China se lanze por Taiwan se convertira en el proveederor de tecnologia


----------



## Impresionante (2 Ago 2022)

China: "EE.UU. debe pagar un precio por la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán".

En yuanes, en dólares o en rublos?


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Por lo que dicen algunos medios Pelosi está o ha estado en Taiwán, los chinos son los que han amenazado, a ver qué hacen, yo creo que nada, a los ojos de casi todos (incluidos los míos) China ha metido la pata amenazando. Es mejor callar y actuar.



El gobierno chino no está acostumbrado a nuestros medios de comunicación, va bastante más de frente.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. La guerra empezó hace mucho. Esto ha sido una maniobra arriesgada que les han puesto a huevo los chinos al comportarse de forma incompetente y bravucona. No se pueden soltar ese tipo de declaraciones como ya advertí, me cito:
> 
> 
> 
> Y ahora los chinos, su Estado Mayor, que saben que todavía necesitaban unos años más para estar razonablemente tranquilos respecto del resultado de una confrontación con USA, están viendo como su departamento político la ha cagado al extremo ¿y qué les queda? ¿arriesgarse a ir por Taiwan en breve? si no han impedido la llegada de la bruja del Norte, no creo que lo hagan, y si lo hacen, están fritos. USA ha aparentado debilidad, sino no se habrían atrevido a hacer lo que han hecho con esa visita. Se han marcado un farol como si solo llevasen dobles parejas, y tienen un poker de 'algo'. La cuestión es si son ases o dieces... y si alguien tiene una escalera de color o un re-poker con un comodín que nadie espera, pero desde luego, los chinos no lo son.



Yo me voy a esperar al viernes a ver qué ha pasado realmente y las consecuencias de la gilipollez de la pelona.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

*The Chinese Ministry of Defense released a Video (during Nancy Pelosis Asia visit)!*


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo me voy a esperar al viernes a ver qué ha pasado realmente y las consecuencias de la gilipollez de la pelona.



Los chinos harán algo .... ni puta idea de que será, pero algo harán. Ahora tienen las manos libres, tienen ya la excusa, igual que Putin en Ucrania. Cuando ellos quieran, como ellos quieran.

Por lo pronto cualquier posible acuerdo con los yankis ya no es posible y la alianza militar ruso-china ya se puede dar por hecha.


----------



## Decimus (2 Ago 2022)

Rusia empantanada en Ucrania y China demostrado muchísima debilidad ahora.

La alianza turcoa-amarilla-esteparia se deshace por momentos.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En EEUU demócratas y republicanos quieren terminar la globalización. Solo difieren en la estrategia.
> Porque quieren terminar con la globalización? Porque si se mantiene el status quo, China será la principal economía en 20 años o menos...
> EEUU quiere que el mundo vuelva al SXX, dos bloques...siendo ellos el lider politico, militar y economico del occidente...
> Como se lograria? Cortando los lazos de Europa y sudamerica con Rusia y China.
> ...



La cosa es que llevaría bastante tiempo desarmar todo el entramado. Y veremos si Sudamérica se deja, cómo bascula África o qué hace la India.


----------



## chemarin (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *The Chinese Ministry of Defense released a Video (during Nancy Pelosis Asia visit)!*



Muy bien, muy bien, ahora volvemos a saber que China tiene Ejército, pero lo cierto es que las amenazas no eran para sacar un vídeo. Aún hay que esperar algún tiempo (días o semanas a lo sumo) pero si no hacen nada la próxima vez que amenacen me echaré unas risas. Entiendo mejor a los rusos, no suelen hacer amenazas vanas, cuando no se tienen las fuerzas suficientes es mejor callar.


----------



## chemarin (2 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> El gobierno chino no está acostumbrado a nuestros medios de comunicación, va bastante más de frente.



Sinceramente no entiendo tu mensaje.


----------



## Bimbo (2 Ago 2022)

Solo queda Putin


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Poco me parece. Nos venden a los cascos azules como serenos profesionales, pero por las noticias que he ido viendo son una banda de degenerados e idiotas integrales en gran parte. Aún me acuerdo del vídeo de los austriacos partiéndose la caja mientras unos follacabras emboscaban a una patrulla siria. O los belgas, que no follaban con niñas mayores de doce años justo en esa zona.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

REPORTERO: "Usted sigue diciéndonos [...] que Estados Unidos no apoya un Taiwán independiente [...] La publicación [de Pelosi] en realidad dice 'Estados Unidos apoya a Taiwán'".

KIRBY: "Dejaré que la Portavoz hable por sí misma [...] No apoyamos la independencia de Taiwán".
[/QUOTE]

REPORTERO " usted sigue diciendonos ( ... ) que no es gay ( ... ) la foto que vimos de Vd en 4 patas taladrado por 20 cms de rabo ( negro ) en realidad dice que Vd es un mariconazo de manual .

MIMI : Dejare que la foto hable por si misma ( ... ) no me gustan los hombres


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Con misiles hipersónicos que la OTAN no tiene.



Jajajaja, sí y tienen unos misiles de cavitación triplesónica que les vendió puti.
De dónde sacaron a tanto anormal?


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

Artículo ¿sorprendente? sobre el anuncio del húngaro Orban 
de que su país se independiza de Bruselas.
"La UE no es nuestro jefe"
Ha visto la 13-14 que le están haciendo a Serbia...Tiempos interesantes...









EU is not our boss – Hungary


Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban has lambasted the European Union again after a series of remarks in recent weeks




www.rt.com


----------



## NS 4 (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham es pesimista ( gracias Schopenhauer ) pero en esto lo tiene claro : no pasara nada
> Lo que haga ahora Xi sera poco e insuficiente . Al contrario . Si la RP China invade Taiwan ( ahora ) Occidente le impondra sanciones , congelara sus reservas y jodera viva a Rusia que se quedara sin mercados .
> EE UU solo tiene que bloquear el estrecho de Malacca y sentarse a esperar . JAQUE MATE
> Invadir Taiwan seria facil . Lo dificil seria evitar las represalias economicas de Occidente y la confiscacion de activos .
> ...



China puede poner mañana a la venta el 50% de la deuda yanki que posee...y sentarse a ver los fuegos artificiales...


----------



## mazuste (2 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Muy bien, muy bien, ahora volvemos a saber que China tiene Ejército, pero lo cierto es que las amenazas no eran para sacar un vídeo. Aún hay que esperar algún tiempo (días o semanas a lo sumo) pero si no hacen nada la próxima vez que amenacen me echaré unas risas. Entiendo mejor a los rusos, no suelen hacer amenazas vanas, cuando no se tienen las fuerzas suficientes es mejor callar.



Para entender la retorica oficial china le vendría muy bien leer a Wen-ti Sung,
un hablante de mandarín, que hace unos días publicó un hilo interesante 
sobre el uso de frases en chino para expresar una amenaza.
Recomendable para los que desconocemos casi todo sobre China.


----------



## DasLicht (2 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Solo queda Putin



No, China y el bloque asiático está esperando.. no sé por cuanto tiempo pero poco tenemos. La clave es Turquía. Algo va a pasar en Turquía, o se une al bloque Ruso o lo pasan por encima.. mi apuesta es que se unirá al bloque de oriente. Los rusos dominarán Constantinopla, directamente o con los turcos aliados.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Me pregunto si el achicharramiento del general iranita Chulimani no fue un presagio de lo que le está pasando a tantos rusos en Ukraine.
Fue un presagio?


----------



## Kron II (2 Ago 2022)

Cuando @clapham5 habla de que va a seguir leyendo la estrategia de Mao, quizás deberíamos conocer mejor como Mao derrotó a los nacionalistas chinos: nunca tomo una ciudad, no permitió nunca que su ejercito tuviese un frente visible, sino que lo dispersó en pequeños grupos que fueron rodeando las ciudades y golpeando las líneas de suministro de los nacionalistas chinos, hasta que se hundieron económica y militarmente.

Dudo mucho que China vaya a plantear nunca una batalla tradicional a Occidente, en el sentido en el que lo conocemos aquí. No es que sean unos cobardes, como he leído en algunos comentarios, simplemente no entienden la estrategia occidental de medir fuerzas en un campo de batalla tradicional. La estrategia que se refleja en El Arte de la Guerra, no es más que el reflejo, y la necesidad, de la sociedad china de buscar estrategias alternativas a la guerra convencional. Refleja el final de una época en la que China se había desangrado en medio múltiples conflictos entre sus ciudades estado.

Olvidaros de ver una estrategia formada como las planteadas por Occidente o Rusia, es como el juego del Go: se verán acciones incomprensibles inicialmente, pero que se entenderán en la etapa final del juego. En contraste, nuestras estrategias se basan más en el dominio de posiciones, como en el Ajedrez. Hay muchos autores que han estudiado el planteamiento estratégico en Asia. Personalmente, para una lectura ligera, recomiendo el contraste que hace Robert Greene en su libro las 33 Estrategias de la Guerra entre la forma de entender la estrategia en Occidente y en Asia.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Una niña china de tres años es atropellada e ignorada por los transeúntes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me suena haber leído que en China el que lleva el herido al hospital se hace responsable si hay problemas, ya que no tienen sanidad gratuita. Ese es el motivo por eo que todos huyen de accidentes y de auxiliar a heridos.









El sistema sanitario en China: casi público, pero ni universal ni gratuito


China no tiene sanidad pública universal. Frente a lo que pudiera parecer los hospitales tienen instaurado el copago en todo el país. El país cuenta




www.niusdiario.es





En los accidentes les sale más a cuenta largarse, y si la víctima muere, mejor.


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

EEUU respeta mas a Corea del Norte que a China...


----------



## Nicors (2 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Cuando @clapham5 habla de que va a seguir leyendo la estrategia de Mao, quizás deberíamos conocer mejor como Mao derrotó a los nacionalistas chinos: nunca tomo una ciudad, no permitió nunca que su ejercito tuviese un frente visible, sino que lo dispersó en pequeños grupos que fueron rodeando las ciudades y golpeando las líneas de suministro de los nacionalistas chinos, hasta que se hundieron económica y militarmente.
> 
> Dudo mucho que China vaya a plantear nunca una batalla tradicional a Occidente, en el sentido en el que lo conocemos aquí. No es que sean unos cobardes, como he leído en algunos comentarios, simplemente no entienden la estrategia occidental de medir fuerzas en un campo de batalla tradicional. La estrategia que se refleja en El Arte de la Guerra, no es más que el reflejo, y la necesidad, de la sociedad china de buscar estrategias alternativas a la guerra convencional. Refleja el final de una época en la que China se había desangrado en medio múltiples conflictos entre sus ciudades estado.
> 
> Olvidaros de ver una estrategia formada como las planteadas por Occidente o Rusia, es como el juego del Go: se verán acciones incomprensibles inicialmente, pero que se entenderán en la etapa final del juego. En contraste, nuestras estrategias se basan más en el dominio de posiciones, como en el Ajedrez. Hay muchos autores que han estudiado el planteamiento estratégico en Asia. Personalmente, para una lectura ligera, recomiendo el contraste que hace Robert Greene en su libro las 33 Estrategias de la Guerra entre la forma de entender la estrategia en Occidente y en Asia.



Primero tendrán que llegar a la isla, tomar posiciones y luego si eso adoptar esa doctrina militar China.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> China puede poner mañana a la venta el 50% de la deuda yanki que posee...y sentarse a ver los fuegos artificiales...



Y quien se la compraria ? Porque si tienes 1 trillon de dolares en bonos del Tesoro y no tienes quien te los compre , en realidad no tienes nada 
Incluso es peor . EE UU podria excluir a la RP China del SWIFT y prohibir a los corredores transferir dolares a cuentas chinas .
Pero hay mas . Si la oferta de bonos es mayor que la demanda , el precio cae . La RP China estaria vendiendo en corto y la FED podria aprovechar para comprar con una autorizacion especial . 
Ademas , EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda . 
La RP China tendria dolares hiperinflacionados que no podria usar por las restricciones del SWIFT ...


----------



## maldito (2 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que China ya sabe que la guerra económica la está ganando, no tiene prisas, otros sí, buscarán la confrontación militar para aislarla.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ago 2022)

Para amenizar os dejo esta bonita foto del ajedrecista.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y quien se la compraria ? Porque si tienes 1 trillon de dolares en bonos del Tesoro y no tienes quien te los compre , en realidad no tienes nada
> Incluso es peor . EE UU podria excluir a la RP China del SWIFT y prohibir a los corredores transferir dolares a cuentas chinas .
> Pero hay mas . Si la oferta de bonos es mayor que la demanda , el precio cae . La RP China estaria vendiendo en corto y la FED podria aprovechar para comprar con una autorizacion especial .
> Ademas , EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda .
> La RP China tendria dolares hiperinflacionados que no podria usar por las restricciones del SWIFT ...



en una guerra financiera China probablemente perdería. USA tiene muchos ases en la manga.


----------



## clapham5 (2 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Rusia empantanada en Ucrania y China demostrado muchísima debilidad ahora.
> 
> La alianza turcoa-amarilla-esteparia se deshace por momentos.



Rusia no esta empantanada .
De momento ha ocupado 125 mil Km2 de territorio ukro , 14 veces el tamano de Israel .
Israel tardo 1897 anos en recuperar sus territorios historicos . Rusia ha conquistado 14 veces Israel en apenas 160 dias
Si eso es estar " empantanado " estas muy mal de la cabeza .
Y el clapham no cuenta las toneladas de armamento occidental destruido y los miles de nazis liquidados por no humillar .


----------



## Kron II (2 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Primero tendrán que llegar a la isla, tomar posiciones y luego si eso adoptar esa doctrina militar China.



Desconozco si lo harán de esa forma, pero no sería conforme con su visión tradicional de la estrategia. Sí lo estaría plantear el conflicto en diferentes planos y con diferentes "timings". Por ejemplo, la conjunción de varias acciones como la denegación del acceso a las patentes chinas a las empresas occidentales (China es el país que más patentes registra anualmente), estrangulamiento sutil de las cadenas de suministros, armar a ciertos países claves y molestos para los aliados occidentales, que podrían traducirse en conflictos regionales (que plantearían escenarios de desgaste para occidente), reducción al máximo de las aportaciones al FMI, limitación de las exportaciones de tierras raras, de las cuales China es el principal exportador, apoyo económico y formación militar a grupos radicales en países occidentales o fronterizos, exigencia de pagar sus importaciones de materias primas en su propia moneda, etc. Esto podría parecerse más a las estrategias Asiáticas. El objetivo final es el desgaste militar y económico de sus enemigos.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ago 2022)

Zelensky pesimista, dice que no puede hacer nada contra las armas y tropas de Rusia.


----------



## Elimina (2 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia no esta empantanada .
> De momento ha ocupado 125 mil Km2 de territorio ukro , 14 veces el tamano de Israel .
> Israel tardo 1897 anos en recuperar sus territorios historicos . Rusia ha conquistado 14 veces Israel en apenas 160 dias
> Si eso es estar " empantanado " estas muy mal de la cabeza .
> Y el clapham no cuenta las toneladas de armamento occidental destruido y los miles de nazis liquidados por no humillar .



Si no hiciera este calor, me iría este fin de semana a la garganta Olduwai a recuperar mis territorios históricos.
Que me lo diho dios.


----------



## Nicors (2 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Desconozco si lo harán de esa forma, pero no sería conforme con su visión tradicional de la estrategia de la estrategia. Si lo estaría plantear el conflicto en diferentes planos y con diferentes "timings". Por ejemplo, la conjunción de varias acciones como la denegación del acceso a las patentes chinas a las empresas occidentales (China es el país que más patentes registra anualmente), estrangulamiento sutil de las cadenas de suministros, armar a ciertos países claves y molestos para los aliados occidentales, que podrían traducirse en conflictos regionales (que plantearían escenarios de desgaste para occidente), reducción al máximo de las aportaciones al FMI, limitación de las exportaciones de tierras raras, de las cuales China es el principal exportador, apoyo económico y formación militar a grupos radicales en países occidentales o fronterizos, exigencia de pagar sus importaciones de materias primas en su propia moneda, etc. Esto podría parecerse más a las estrategias Asiáticas. El objetivo final es el desgaste militar y económico de sus enemigos.



Guerra híbrida contra occidente, no es nuevo, China y Rusia lo llevan haciendo durante decenios.
Yo me refería a una guerra convencional, que no va a pasar, porque China sabe que no va a ganar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Ago 2022)

La aniquilación nuclear está a un solo error de cálculo, advierte el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres


----------



## kelden (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Zelensky pesimista, dice que no puede hacer nada contra las armas y tropas de Rusia.



Si están empantanaos .... acaba de decirlo por ahí uno ...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> EEUU respeta mas a Corea del Norte que a China...



¿Están convocando al embajador a las 5:20 de la mañana?

Pues espero que sea para algo más que decirle que no lo vuelvan a hacer.


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Ago 2022)

Se podría crear un hilo para China y poner aquí solo lo de Ucrania? Gracias


----------



## crocodile (2 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Zelensky pesimista, dice que no puede hacer nada contra las armas y tropas de Rusia.



Pues que se rinda ya de una vez y deje de dar por c.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Desconozco si lo harán de esa forma, pero no sería conforme con su visión tradicional de la estrategia. Sí lo estaría plantear el conflicto en diferentes planos y con diferentes "timings". Por ejemplo, la conjunción de varias acciones como la denegación del acceso a las patentes chinas a las empresas occidentales (China es el país que más patentes registra anualmente), estrangulamiento sutil de las cadenas de suministros, armar a ciertos países claves y molestos para los aliados occidentales, que podrían traducirse en conflictos regionales (que plantearían escenarios de desgaste para occidente), reducción al máximo de las aportaciones al FMI, limitación de las exportaciones de tierras raras, de las cuales China es el principal exportador, apoyo económico y formación militar a grupos radicales en países occidentales o fronterizos, exigencia de pagar sus importaciones de materias primas en su propia moneda, etc. Esto podría parecerse más a las estrategias Asiáticas. El objetivo final es el desgaste militar y económico de sus enemigos.



Es que hay un filón armando a grupos aquí y allá, y, como guinda, hacerlo con armas de las que hemos ido mandando sin control a Ucrania y que se pueden conseguir vía Rusia o en el mercado negro. Lo contentos que se pondrían los gabachos o alemanes si les empezaran a derribar aviones recién despegados con sus propias armas (Algo además muy 2030 porque detendría con eficacia el turismo). Con eso y los racionamientos invernales caerían gobiernos y hasta regímenes como la Vème francesa, que se sostiene con alfileres y tiene las nucleares medio rotas.


----------



## Expected (2 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Se podría crear un hilo para China y poner aquí solo lo de Ucrania? Gracias



Este hilo es de la III Guerra Mundial...y hay varios candidatos...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Se podría crear un hilo para China y poner aquí solo lo de Ucrania? Gracias



Propongo, moderadores, que se reconvierta el de @ÁcrataMagallania sobre el seguimiento del viaje de Pelosi. Ahí ya estaba desde el principio, y con seriedad, lo que estaba pasando.


----------



## Epicii (2 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Están convocando al embajador a las 5:20 de la mañana?
> 
> Pues espero que sea para algo más que decirle que no lo vuelvan a hacer.



Supongo que tendrán algo urgente para comunicarle...


----------



## Treefrog (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En EEUU demócratas y republicanos quieren terminar la globalización. Solo difieren en la estrategia.
> Porque quieren terminar con la globalización? Porque si se mantiene el status quo, China será la principal economía en 20 años o menos...
> EEUU quiere que el mundo vuelva al SXX, dos bloques...siendo ellos el lider politico, militar y economico del occidente...
> Como se lograria? Cortando los lazos de Europa y sudamerica con Rusia y China.
> ...



Tu hipótesis es muy plausible.
La política de una sola China, fue promocionada y apoyada por los USA desde Nixon con el único objetivo de separar a China de Rusia.
Hoy vemos una aceleración cada vez mayor de las provocaciones USAnas a China y a Rusia, están haciendo todo el esfuerzo posible para que haya guerras en todas partes.
Todo lo anterior provoca un acercamiento de China y Rusia (creo que por una cuestión obvia de supervivencia).

Lo que no termino de imaginarme es a USA como proveedor neto de energía a Europa. USA exporta petroleo crudo , productos refinados y gas por 140 mil millones de $ , pero importa los mismos productos por 115 mil millones de dólares...


----------



## Kron II (2 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Guerra híbrida contra occidente, no es nuevo, China y Rusia lo llevan haciendo durante decenios.
> Yo me refería a una guerra convencional, que no va a pasar, porque China sabe que no va a ganar.



Más bien diría que china podría intervenir militarmente directa o indirectamente de forma limitada y para acelerar el desgaste económico de occidente, unido a otras acciones en distintos planos o dimensiones. No creo que china pretenda un conflicto a gran escala, o un conflicto nuclear por la misma razón. Sin embargo, dudo mucho que occidente pueda hacer frente a China en su planteamiento tradicional de la estrategia. Simplemente, ya no tenemos los recursos necesarios, pero, aunque los tuviésemos, carecemos de la paciencia necesaria para jugar al nivel de China en su campo. Pongo varios ejemplos: Francia y EE.UU. en vietnam, EE.UU. en Irak, la guerra actual de Ucrania (a Europa le están golpeando sus propias sanciones, pero EE.UU. ya está técnicamente en recesión). Piensa en la capacidad industrial y económica de China en comparación con la de EE.UU., ¿Quién aguantaría más fabricando y suministrando armas a Ucrania?, hipotéticamente, claro. Ahora cambia Ucrania por Irán o Argelia, por ejemplo.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (2 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Supongo que tendrán algo urgente para comunicarle...



Supongo, pero esto, sinceramente es un despropósito.

La bisoñez diplomática de los chinos es tal que sonroja. No hay justificación para lo que ha pasado hoy, simpatices con quien simpatices: improvisación, descoordinación, falta de rumbo político, imprevisión. Se han acostumbrado a firmar tratados comerciales muchos años y no a poner notas diplomáticas y ultimatos encima de la mesa. 

Espero que aprendan la lección de hoy, porque a estas horas media Asia está patas arriba y ni siquiera saben a qué carta quedarse.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Tu hipótesis es muy plausible.
> La política de una sola China, fue promocionada y apoyada por los USA desde Nixon con el único objetivo de separar a China de Rusia.
> Hoy vemos una aceleración cada vez mayor de las provocaciones USAnas a China y a Rusia, están haciendo todo el esfuerzo posible para que haya guerras en todas partes.
> Todo lo anterior provoca un acercamiento de China y Rusia (creo que por una cuestión obvia de supervivencia).
> ...



No puede. USA succiona la masiva producción de Canadá y luego refina y exporta. Rusia tiene la capaicdad justa para ser el gran proveedor de Europa sumada a Libia, Argelia y poco más. Y el resto del mundo podría tirar con el Golfo, parte de la producción rusa , Asia Central y África. Pero lo que quieren en EEUU más bien es destruir Europa , si volvemos al nivel de vida de 1950 con el petróleo noruego nos podemos apañar , eso sí, incluso con las sobras de USA. Con tener un coche por cada 40 y que un billete de avión cueste tres meses de sueldo de un funcionario se arregla el exceso de demanda


----------



## Treefrog (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Desconozco si lo harán de esa forma, pero no sería conforme con su visión tradicional de la estrategia. Sí lo estaría plantear el conflicto en diferentes planos y con diferentes "timings". Por ejemplo, la conjunción de varias acciones como la denegación del acceso a las patentes chinas a las empresas occidentales (China es el país que más patentes registra anualmente), estrangulamiento sutil de las cadenas de suministros, armar a ciertos países claves y molestos para los aliados occidentales, que podrían traducirse en conflictos regionales (que plantearían escenarios de desgaste para occidente), reducción al máximo de las aportaciones al FMI, limitación de las exportaciones de tierras raras, de las cuales China es el principal exportador, apoyo económico y formación militar a grupos radicales en países occidentales o fronterizos, exigencia de pagar sus importaciones de materias primas en su propia moneda, etc. Esto podría parecerse más a las estrategias Asiáticas. El objetivo final es el desgaste militar y económico de sus enemigos.



Para una gran parte de la economía alemana, China es fuandamental (Rusia también por supuesto).
Un conflicto a gran escala con China, no estoy hablando de guerra, sino de sanciones suicidas, destrozarían la cadena de suministro y logísitca de la industria alemana.
China es por ejemplo responsable de la mitad de los beneficios de la industria automotriz alemana. Por citar un ejemplo gráfico.
Un invierno con severas restricciones de claefacción y electricidad, fábricas cerradas por falta de energía y componentes, y despidos en masa en la clase media y media acomodada por la pérdida del mercado chino es la receta para una explosión social en Alemania.


----------



## Nicors (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Más bien diría que china podría intervenir militarmente directa o indirectamente de forma limitada y para acelerar el desgaste económico de occidente, unido a otras acciones en distintos planos o dimensiones. No creo que china pretenda un conflicto a gran escala, o un conflicto nuclear por la misma razón. Sin embargo, dudo mucho que occidente pueda hacer frente a China en su planteamiento tradicional de la estrategia. Simplemente, ya no tenemos los recursos necesarios, pero, aunque los tuviésemos, carecemos de la paciencia necesaria para jugar al nivel de China en su campo. Pongo varios ejemplos: Francia y EE.UU. en vietnam, EE.UU. en Irak, la guerra actual de Ucrania (a Europa le están golpeando sus propias sanciones, pero EE.UU. ya está técnicamente en recesión). Piensa en la capacidad industrial y económica de China en comparación con la de EE.UU., ¿Quién aguantaría más fabricando y suministrando armas a Ucrania?, hipotéticamente, claro. Ahora cambia Ucrania por Irán o Argelia, por ejemplo.



La capacidad industrial de China se verá mermada si se le imponen sanciones y o aranceles. Piensa que China es lo que es por los privilegios que ha tenido como fábrica del mundo.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Usted desconoce que el sistema BRiCs CIPS corre bajo el SWIFT?
Es como si un bebé corta a mordiscos dentro del útero el cordón umbilical de la madre 

Os leo y veo que no tenéis conceptos primarios de quién es duelo del BIS, o del Swift o de las CBCD, 

Si hay un conjunto de países bajo el tecno feudalismo WEF , son los BRiCs

Si algo tiene firmado Rusia y China son acuerdo de la ONU 2030 para cambio climático
Busque que Ashkenazi fue el inventor de la palabra y concep ladrillo bric


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Tu hipótesis es muy plausible.
> La política de una sola China, fue promocionada y apoyada por los USA desde Nixon con el único objetivo de separar a China de Rusia.
> Hoy vemos una aceleración cada vez mayor de las provocaciones USAnas a China y a Rusia, están haciendo todo el esfuerzo posible para que haya guerras en todas partes.
> Todo lo anterior provoca un acercamiento de China y Rusia (creo que por una cuestión obvia de supervivencia).
> ...



Uhmmm


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Para una gran parte de la economía alemana, China es fuandamental (Rusia también por supuesto).
> Un conflicto a gran escala con China, no estoy hablando de guerra, sino de sanciones suicidas, destrozarían la cadena de suministro y logísitca de la industria alemana.
> China es por ejemplo responsable de la mitad de los beneficios de la industria automotriz alemana. Por citar un ejemplo gráfico.
> Un invierno con severas restricciones de claefacción y electricidad, fábricas cerradas por falta de energía y componentes, y despidos en masa en la clase media y media acomodada por la pérdida del mercado chino es la receta para una explosión social en Alemania.



Ahí está. De hecho Alemania es un país de mentalidad mercantilista, publica sus estadísticas de comercio exterior como el resultado de una contienda y el saldo bien visible (y la acción de su red diplomatica está volcada en el comercio). Resulta que es positivo con casi todos pero se permiten tenerlo negativo con algun proveedor de energía y con China.
Y eso es por la crítica dependencia (el tráfico de aviones cargueros entre Alemania y China es mucho mayor que todo el tráfico de carga aérea de España y es por la compleja logística de muchísimas piezas para la industria) y también porque China ha tenido el detalle de permitir a los fabricantes alemanes morder fuerte en su mercado. Qje VW siga en el podio de fabricantes mundiales e incluso haya ganado cuota desde los 90 no se debe a Seat o a Skoda sino a que entró en China de la mano del estado ya en los 80 (First Automobile Works) y está muy consolidada y vende más solo en China que en toda Europa. Para el eléctrico la relación con China es aún más imprescindible. Pero es que Mercedes o Audi lo mismo, no podrían existir sin China que ya es con diferencia su mayor mercado, incluso sumando más que el alemán y el estadounidense juntos o por ahí andan.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Lo siento no se entera


----------



## chemarin (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para entender la retorica oficial china le vendría muy bien leer a Wen-ti Sung,
> un hablante de mandarín, que hace unos días publicó un hilo interesante
> sobre el uso de frases en chino para expresar una amenaza.
> Recomendable para los que desconocemos casi todo sobre China.



Está bien, pero no deja de ser la interpretación de un twitero. En todo caso, los chinos son uno de los pueblos más inteligentes del planeta, sin lugar a dudas saben que las declaraciones que hicieron antes de que Pelosi llegara a Taiwán, se iban a interpretar en el resto del mundo como que iban a emprender algún tipo de acción de fuerza para evitar la visita. Eso lo sabíamos en todo el mundo, ahora resulta que cuando los chinos hablan al mundo necesitamos primero que ese twitero nos traduzca las intenciones chinas.

Mira, entiendo que a quienes apoyáis ciertas ideas y países nadie os va a convencer de nada porque tenéis un fondo de fanatismo incurable, pero algunos que apoyamos a China y a Rusia frente a EEUU no nos importa reconocer que China la ha cagado, ha perdido credibilidad en todo el mundo, y la próxima vez no le va a hacer caso nadie. De hecho EEUU ha salido airoso de esta situación (y me jode reconocerlo), no sé si por temeridad o porque conocen mejor que nadie las debilidades chinas.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Lo siento, no se entera 

 

CIPS corre bajo Swift

Entiende que es bajo?

Busque quienes son dueños de BIS
Y quienes controlan SWIFT


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No puede. USA succiona la masiva producción de Canadá y luego refina y exporta. Rusia tiene la capaicdad justa para ser el gran proveedor de Europa sumada a Libia, Argelia y poco más. Y el resto del mundo podría tirar con el Golfo, parte de la producción rusa , Asia Central y África. Pero lo que quieren en EEUU más bien es destruir Europa , si volvemos al nivel de vida de 1950 con el petróleo noruego nos podemos apañar , eso sí, incluso con las sobras de USA. Con tener un coche por cada 40 y que un billete de avión cueste tres meses de sueldo de un funcionario se arregla el exceso de demanda



Fundir una herramienta tuya te deja sin herramienta, y de ahí para arriba. Cargarse a Alemania (Europa) significa cargarse a un montón de empresas alemanas que son imprescindibles en EEUU, no vale ‘nacionalizar’ porque no nacionalizas nada, te la cargas. El líder mundial de suministros de material de investigación y laboratorios es Sigma-Aldrich, resultado de la fusión de la americana Sigma y la alemana Aldrich, el engendro es una subsidiaria de la más conocida alemana Merck, otra multinacional de la hostia. No hay puto laboratorio en el planeta, ni en Corea del Norte, que no tenga algo de este precursor de Amazon de altos vuelos. Si te cargas Alemania, la mitad del catálogo de Sigma-Aldrich se va a la mierda y la otra mitad en los siguientes doce meses

Y como esto, todo lo demás, no hay campo que no se vea afectado, pongo este ejemplo como podría poner cualquier otro.

Todo esto es una máquina interconectada. No puedes empezar a quitarle piezas sin tener ni puta idea de lo que estás haciendo y esperar que tu cacho de máquina siga funcionando como si nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Usted desconoce que el sistema BRiCs CIPS corre bajo el SWIFT?
> Es como si un bebé corta a mordiscos dentro del útero el cordón umbilical de la madre
> 
> Os leo y veo que no tenéis conceptos primarios de quién es duelo del BIS, o del Swift o de las CBCD,
> ...



No solo eso, el BIS o banco central de los bancos centrales ya tiene un fondo especial pactado con China para inyectar liquidez al sistema pero en Renminbi (yuan exterior), se ve que ya no se fían demasiado del dólar.









BIS announces Renminbi Liquidity Arrangement


The Bank for International Settlements (BIS) announced today a Renminbi Liquidity Arrangement (RMBLA), which has been developed with the People's Bank of China (PBC), to provide liquidity to central banks through a new reserve pooling scheme.




www.bis.org





The Bank for International Settlements (BIS) announced today a Renminbi Liquidity Arrangement (RMBLA), which has been developed with the People's Bank of China (PBC), to provide liquidity to central banks through a new reserve pooling scheme. 
...
The arrangement initially includes a group of central banks in Asia and the Pacific, including Bank Indonesia, Central Bank of Malaysia, the Hong Kong Monetary Authority, the Monetary Authority of Singapore and the Central Bank of Chile, as well as the PBC. 


Poco a poco van metiendo sus patitas.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fundir una herramienta tuya te deja sin herramienta, y de ahí para arriba. Cargarse a Alemania (Europa) significa cargarse a un montón de empresas alemanas que son imprescindibles en EEUU, no vale ‘nacionalizar’ porque no nacionalizas nada, te la cargas. El líder mundial de suministros de material de investigación y laboratorios es Sigma-Aldrich, resultado de la fusión de la americana Sigma y la alemana Aldrich, el engendro es una subsidiaria de la más conocida alemana Merck, otra multinacional de la hostia. No hay puto laboratorio en el planeta, ni en Corea del Norte, que no tenga algo de este precursor de Amazon de altos vuelos. Si te cargas Alemania, la mitad del catálogo de Sigma-Aldrich se va a la mierda y la otra mitad en los siguientes doce meses
> 
> Y como esto, todo lo demás, no hay campo que no se vea afectado, pongo este ejemplo como podría poner cualquier otro.
> 
> Todo esto es una máquina interconectada. No puedes empezar a quitarle piezas sin tener ni puta idea de lo que estás haciendo y esperar que tu cacho de máquina siga funcionando como si nada.



Toda esa interconexión y esa interdependencia... me la creo en tiempos de paz. Ahí sí que parece que las leyes de los manuales del capitalismo liberal funcionan. Leyes y libros escritos de manera justificatoria y a posteriori, por supuesto. Jamás fue la Economía una ciencia prospectiva.

¿Pero para lo que nos va a venir ahora? Vamos a una economía de guerra. Pero no como la que vivimos entre 1914 y 1945. El poder del Estado, y por tanto del planificador, llega ahora a unos límites a los que jamás llegó antes. Y el empleo de la fuerza no va a ser un problema.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Mejor criptoyuanes no?

En fin no es tan difícil de ver, quienes decidieron en 1971 que sería china,y que medidas sociales y económicas deberían implantar bajo la decisión de los que de verdad mandan


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ago 2022)

Al petrodolar no paran de crecerle los enanos. ¿Llegará otra devaluación del euro respecto al dólar para tapar el agujero?


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Fundir una herramienta tuya te deja sin herramienta, y de ahí para arriba. Cargarse a Alemania (Europa) significa cargarse a un montón de empresas alemanas que son imprescindibles en EEUU, no vale ‘nacionalizar’ porque no nacionalizas nada, te la cargas. El líder mundial de suministros de material de investigación y laboratorios es Sigma-Aldrich, resultado de la fusión de la americana Sigma y la alemana Aldrich, el engendro es una subsidiaria de la más conocida alemana Merck, otra multinacional de la hostia. No hay puto laboratorio en el planeta, ni en Corea del Norte, que no tenga algo de este precursor de Amazon de altos vuelos. Si te cargas Alemania, la mitad del catálogo de Sigma-Aldrich se va a la mierda y la otra mitad en los siguientes doce meses
> 
> Y como esto, todo lo demás, no hay campo que no se vea afectado, pongo este ejemplo como podría poner cualquier otro.
> 
> Todo esto es una máquina interconectada. No puedes empezar a quitarle piezas sin tener ni puta idea de lo que estás haciendo y esperar que tu cacho de máquina siga funcionando como si nada.



¿Zeiss sigue haciendo óptica de precisión?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Propongo, moderadores, que se reconvierta el de @ÁcrataMagallania sobre el seguimiento del viaje de Pelosi. Ahí ya estaba desde el principio, y con seriedad, lo que estaba pasando.



Me parece bien, si eso le cambio el título y retoco el primer mensaje. 

Aunque de todas, creo que se puede esperar hasta el día 5 de agosto, cuando acaban los ejercicios militares. 
Si no pasa nada reseñable hasta entonces, esto quedará como un antecedente para futuros roces, o como el precedente de un nuevo escenario.
A día de hoy no se sabe. 


Gracias por la mención, saludetes


----------



## pemebe (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Rusia no esta empantanada .
> De momento ha ocupado 125 mil Km2 de territorio ukro , 14 veces el tamano de Israel .
> Israel tardo 1897 anos en recuperar sus territorios historicos . Rusia ha conquistado 14 veces Israel en apenas 160 dias
> Si eso es estar " empantanado " estas muy mal de la cabeza .
> Y el clapham no cuenta las toneladas de armamento occidental destruido y los miles de nazis liquidados por no humillar .



La gente olvida lo dificil que es pasar una zona fortificada.

Los aliados empezaron la invasion de la peninsula Italica el 3 de septiembre de 1943 y acabo el 2 de mayo de 1945, un año y 8 meses en total.
Y tardaron 4 meses en pasar la Linea Gustav (y habian tardado otros cuatro meses en conquistar la zona sur de esa linea Gustav).

1.- Los ucranianos no tienen otro frente que atender (los alemanes tenian el frente ruso y a partir del 6 de junio de 1944 el oeste)
2.- Los ucranianos tienen a todo Occidente proporcionándole armamento.
3.- Los ucranianos llevaban 8 años preparandose para esto y están bien atrincherados.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Lo siento, no se entera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No corre bajo el SWIFT sino que se pueden crear pasarelas que transforman sus protocolos de uno a otro, es como si yo envió este mensaje, que esta escrito bajo Windows y otra persona lo lee en una tablet que corre bajo Android, el https hace de pasarela.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Discrepo. Ésa no habría sido la reacción adecuada, y los chinos lo sabían cuando lanzaron su salva de amenazas militares. Porque lo de Pelosi no es un gesto sin trascendencia. No ha ido a Taipei a hacerse la foto, ni el primer ministro británico lo hará por la foto en unas semanas. Han ido a organizar la resistencia de Taiwán a la reunificación con la China continental, no sólo a dar discursos. Y van muy en serio.
> 
> Así que más vale que los camaradas del PCCh se pongan las pilas.



Muy bien. Entonces, dado que ha recortado mi mensaje dejando solo una parte, entiendo que acepta el resto como cierto o al menos que no quiere entrar en ello. No obstante lo dejo aquí como referencia para el resto y luego le contesto:



> Claro ¿ahora nos olvidamos de la tontá de amenazar con derribar el avión de la bruja? Los chinos de ahora no son los chinos de antaño. Mirémonos a nosotros mismos (para nuestra vergüenza) ¿acaso somos como los españoles de los siglos XV-XVII?
> 
> Lo anterior no quita que los chinos hagan control de daños, se traguen la vergüenza y reaccionen con la calma que deberían para no escalar más la situación. Y es que eso deberían de haber hecho con la visita de la bruja: menospreciarla. Hacer como que 'no importa nada', pues realmente así es. Pero se envalentonaron ante su poderío creciente y su ansia (no digo que injusta) de recuperar su antigua hegemonía regional, y se han tenido que tragar el lagarto.
> 
> ...



En principio me resulta incongruente que necesiten la presencia física de esa señora para acordar nada. Mucho menos para 'organizar la resistencia de Taiwan'. Pero sí, ella sí ha ido allí a 'hacerse la foto'. Sí, de cara a la galería, pues esto en el tipo de sociedades en las que vivimos, es algo fundamental para el triunfo de la propaganda. Y sigo. Ella ha ido para humillar a China. Ese es su principal papel en esta 'obra'. Lo que nos falta por saber (y como suelo decir, 'saber es una palabra muy seria') es qué reacción busca el eje Washington-Londres. Igual su objetivo es únicamente mermar la imagen de poder del gobierno del PCCh. O quizás es inducirlos a entrar en guerra, o ambas. La primera es algo seguro y alcanzado, la segunda un misterio. Igual son ahora los yankis los que se marcan un farol, yo no conozco esa respuesta.

En tanto al _premier_ británico en funciones, puede ser tanto parte de una estrategia global, como el patético intento de un político acabado por recuperar un hueco en la escena internacional. O también, ambas.

En fin, resumo mi posición. Para mi los del PCCh no son mis camaradas, acepto que usted los vea como tales. Para mi son un peligro existencial. No deseo ver triunfar un modelo político tal, que lo único que tiene de bueno es lo que ha usurpado del cristianismo. Con esto no les deseo ningún mal a los chinos ni como nación ni como personas. Pero veo tan negativo el comunismo como el capitalismo, también sus variantes descafeinadas. Yo sigo con lo mío: mientras exista la competencia, no habrá verdadera paz. Lo demás son milongas.

Y ahora termino volviendo al meollo del asunto. La señora Pelosi, perdón, el conglomerado macro-empresarial que controla Occidente, no necesita en absoluto que vaya allí para 'organizar nada'. Esas cosas se organizan por otras vías discretas. Esto es un acto público, y así debemos considerarlo. Es propaganda. Esa señora no sabe una mierda, perdóneme por la expresión, de organizar una resistencia militar a un ataque de una potencia como China. Está para ejecutar su papel de 'heroína norteamericana', y para denigrar al PCCh. Y lo ha conseguido.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Bueno bueno los chinorris mostrando su cobardía y el amor al dinero extremo que tienen
> estaba claro que atacar a la comitiva usana era una exageración y totalmente desproporcionada pero tampoco te pueden tocar la oreja ante el mundo y agachar cabeza
> 
> A diferencia de Rusia, china nunca tendrá tanto apoyo en el mundo y quizás lo saben, el racismo hacia los orientales existe hasta en Latinoamérica (en áfrica no sé), el modo de vida y pensamiento chino (coreano, japonés) es muy diferente al occidental, a veces esa animadversión hacia la frialdad, crueldad y egoísmo chino tiene mucha justificación.
> ...



Otro troll anglosajón detectado. Ya sabemos que en su lengua 'China' suena así: 'Chaina', pero en nuestra lengua es de otra forma. Es una pena que usted no esté lo suficientemente formado para dar la talla aquí. Siga usted usando el traductor de mierda de Google, nos hace un favor, de veras. Y ahora al ignore.


----------



## Bartleby (3 Ago 2022)

*Marine Le Pen pide abandonar las sanciones contra Rusia porque "no sirven para nada".*









Marine Le Pen réclame l'abandon des sanctions contre la Russie, qui "ne servent à rien"


La cheffe de file des députés du Rassemblement national a également dénoncé une "inertie totale" du gouvernement.




www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Guerra híbrida contra occidente, no es nuevo, China y Rusia lo llevan haciendo durante decenios.
> Yo me refería a una guerra convencional, que no va a pasar, porque China sabe que no va a ganar.



China no va a cerrar su mercado a occidente ni va a poner trabas a que occidente use sus patentes, siempre será mejor vender las patentes y exigir su correcto uso de licencias que prohibir la venta de patentes para que occidente directamente las copie sin pagar ningún "royalty". Cuando eres la potencia tecnológica dominante siempre vas predicar liberalizar economías y evitar proteccionismos que son las herramientas para perpetuar tu hegemonía.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…el soporte aéreo ruso en la guerra de Corea fue determinante para apoyar a los chinos. Ahora el know-how diferencial de los chinos, por ejemplo la estación espacial china, o los robots lunares, son rusos…por mucho que se intente ocultar en occidente. Y no digamos los misiles hipersónicos que curiosamente solo tienen los gemelos…



No me sea usted patético, por favor. Las diferencias entre ambas naciones en la etapa comunista rusa están abrumadoramente documentadas. No quiera mantener la absurda idea de que son gemelos, por que como mucho, son hijos de la misma madre (ideológica) y los rusos ya renegaron de ella, sabiendo que solo es una puta más de los anglosajones, solo que no pueden mancillar su nombre como deberían, pues sería darse 'un tiro en el pie'... y ese es un punto débil de Rusia. Es seguro que los chinos a estas alturas también lo saben, pero les sucede igual que a los rusos, levantar la verdad les llevaría al caos. Bueno, la verdad es que a ambos a ese punto les llevará, si no destapan la verdad antes de que lo hagan sus enemigos, (que lo harán a su debido tiempo) al caos y la autodestrucción.

En resumen, que viviendo en el siglo XXI, las sociedades quieren seguir manteniéndose con mentiras, como siempre desde que alcanza el conocimiento histórico. 'La verdad os hará libres', dijo el verdadero salvador de la humanidad. La verdad, aunque nos avergüence. Pero estos, todos, anglosajones, rusos, chinos y demás comparsas, han preferido la mentira, haciéndose cómplices del Príncipe de este mundo, y no van a acabar bien ninguno. Y es una pena.


----------



## Peineto (3 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Marine Le Pen pide abandonar las sanciones contra Rusia porque "no sirven para nada".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retratada una vez más. La Zorra y las uvas.Son como niños. Están demasiado verdes.


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa curiosa es que los soviéticos se cortaban mucho menos. Derribaron dos vuelos civiles coreanos, en un caso es cierto que confundidos porque andaba un avión de inteligencia americano enredando justo en la ruta. Pero ellos avisaban lo justito y en ausencia de respuesta tiraban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeuu sin preocuparse aderribado aviones civiles
A usado sustancias uimicas masacrado civiles en video y son simples dalos
Errores por la paz
Aunque somos eeuu asi que tenemos perdon


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Eeuu sin preocuparse aderribado aviones civiles
> A usado sustancias uimicas masacrado civiles en video y son simples dalos
> Errores por la paz
> Aunque somos eeuu asi que tenemos perdon



También lo han hecho, sí.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La capacidad industrial de China se verá mermada si se le imponen sanciones y o aranceles. Piensa que China es lo que es por los privilegios que ha tenido como fábrica del mundo.



Que China se tiene que comer una recesión en algún momento creo que ni cotiza. A ver como lidia el Partido Comunista Chino con una parálisis relativa de la producción, un paro ascendente y una inflación galopante en una nación de 1.400 millones de personas y un "estado social" inexistente.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2022)

No es el Mundo Today ni El Jueves que es RTVE


*14.49 - España no puede enviar sus tanques Leopard 2A4 a Ucrania ya que están "en un estado absolutamente deplorable" y podrían suponer un peligro para las personas que los disparan, ha asegurado este martes la ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles. 


   



*


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Muy bien. Entonces, dado que ha recortado mi mensaje dejando solo una parte, entiendo que acepta el resto como cierto o al menos que no quiere entrar en ello. No obstante lo dejo aquí como referencia para el resto y luego le contesto:
> 
> En principio me resulta incongruente que necesiten la presencia física de esa señora para acordar nada. Mucho menos para 'organizar la resistencia de Taiwan'. Pero sí, ella sí ha ido allí a 'hacerse la foto'. Sí, de cara a la galería, pues esto en el tipo de sociedades en las que vivimos, es algo fundamental para el triunfo de la propaganda. Y sigo. Ella ha ido para humillar a China. Ese es su principal papel en esta 'obra'. Lo que nos falta por saber (y como suelo decir, 'saber es una palabra muy seria') es qué reacción busca el eje Washington-Londres. Igual su objetivo es únicamente mermar la imagen de poder del gobierno del PCCh. O quizás es inducirlos a entrar en guerra, o ambas. La primera es algo seguro y alcanzado, la segunda un misterio. Igual son ahora los yankis los que se marcan un farol, yo no conozco esa respuesta.
> 
> ...



No he recortado su mensaje por ninguna malevolencia, se lo aseguro. Sólo he pretendido ir a la esencia, que hacía referencia a qué reacción habría debido tener China ante esta crisis diplomática que yo, en todos mis años que no son pocos, no había visto nunca. Al menos en unos términos tan crudos. Por eso he dicho que la reacción por parte de China no podía ser hacer como si no pasara nada, dejarlo pasar. Y de hecho, su reacción inicial deja muy claro que en Pekín lo entendían así de sobra. El problema ha sido doble: no esperaban la desvergüenza de los americanos y, además, no estaban preparados.

Claro que uno de los objetivos era humillar a China. Y el otro organizar la resistencia, ésa que vamos a ver en los próximos meses. Usted piensa que la presencia física no es necesaria para eso. Yo creo que sí, como lo fue de la Nulland y McCain en Kiev en 2014. No olvide que una no pequeña parte de la población de Taiwán no ve con malos ojos la reintegración a la China continental. Y para revertir eso sí, van a necesitar la presencia no sólo de Pelosi, sino fabricar unos liderazgos a uña de caballo que ahora no tienen.

En cuanto a mis camaradas. Le diré algo. Conozco muy bien la historia de España en los últimos doscientos años. Y hay una veta de rebeldía del pueblo español que sólo se entiende cuando se conoce a sus pueblos y a sus campesinos. Ésa es la verdadera vía popular, no la de los liberales decimonónicos y sus jueguecitos de poder. La resistencia española en el siglo XIX estuvo en manos del carlismo, y muchos de los hijos de aquellos carlistas del XIX fueron después, cuando marcharon a vivir a la ciudad, los socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas del XX. Los requetés de la Guerra Civil eran cuatro navarros fuera de lugar. El esquema se repite una y otra vez en casi todas las familias, incluida la mía: abuelos carlistas, hijos socialistas y nietos comunistas y anarquistas. Y las tres generaciones tienen una raíz común: la rebeldía contra el mainstream liberal.

Pero esto todavía queda muy mal decirlo para unos y otros, porque todos reniegan del prójimo en la Guerra Civil. Yo no tengo empacho en decir: viva don Carlos, y viva la resistencia de la España campesina.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2022)

Todo esto que está pasando " de la crisis energética por lo de la guerra civil rusa " no sale de la cabeza del broker Sánchez sino de despachos de ingeniería social vinculados con el coronavirus y la agenda 2030 ( como debería tener claro todo el mundo a estas alturas ) 

Es completamente absurdo OBLIGAR a apagar los escaparates puesto que las luces leds no consumen nada y cada cual hace con su dinero lo que cree conveniente. 

Toda esta trama de órdenes descabelladas que llevamos sufriendo desde hace más de dos años lo único que buscan es someter a la población . 

Yo estoy seguro que lo que han inyectado simulando vacunas es algún tipo de droga permanente ( de sumisión química ) y están comprobando sus efectos antes de dar pasos más arriesgados como hacer quitas bancarias o la expropiación de las herencias ... ( además de una inflación galopantes que disuelva los ahorros de la gente )

Si por lo visto unos marroquíes de poca monta tienen una sustancia que con un simple pinchazo " dominan la voluntad de las chicas " ¿ qué tendrán las élites y que la gente voluntarimente se ha inyectado ????

y si los supuestos jeringuilleros de discoteca no existen o la sustancia no existe ¿ para qué llenan los telediarios de todo eso creando alarma social ? 







NO SON VACUNAS ! son drogas de sumisión química para que la población acepte imposiciones liberticidas y saqueadoras que están por venir


[ https://www.epe.es/es/sociedad/20220130/son-drogas-sumision-quimica-hay-13169876 https://cuidateplus.marca.com/bienestar/2022/03/13/drogas-sumision-quimica-efectos-usos-prevencion-179623.html no arden las calles , porque lo que han inyectado disfrazado de vacuna es una droga permanente que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (3 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al petrodolar no paran de crecerle los enanos. ¿Llegará otra devaluación del euro respecto al dólar para tapar el agujero?



La dólar no lo quieren ni una parte de los usamos

Ya quisieran muchos redimirlo por oro físico y que se dejen de papelitos verdes

Llegará esa devaluación del euro hasta los mismos infiernos si así lo dictan desde la City y desde la Fed


----------



## Top5 (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y quien se la compraria ? Porque si tienes 1 trillon de dolares en bonos del Tesoro y no tienes quien te los compre , en realidad no tienes nada
> Incluso es peor . *EE UU podria excluir a la RP China del SWIFT y prohibir a los corredores transferir dolares a cuentas chinas .*
> Pero hay mas . Si la oferta de bonos es mayor que la demanda , el precio cae . La RP China estaria vendiendo en corto y la FED podria aprovechar para comprar con una autorizacion especial .
> Ademas , *EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda .
> La RP China tendria dolares hiperinflacionados que no podria usar por las restricciones del SWIFT ...*



Pero a ver...

¿Cómo vas a excluir a China del sistema Swift si la gran mayoría de productos electrónicos y multitud de cosas se montan en China?
¿Vas a excluir a topos, a lunares, una cosa si y la otra no, o como lo vas a hacer...?

¿Quieres pegarte otro tiro en el pie?

Me da la impresión que crees en aquella frase llena de superioridad...

_Te han engañado como a un chino..._

¿De verdad te crees que con el precedente de la exclusión a Rusia del sistema Swift, los chinos no saben que querrían hacer lo mismo con ellos?

¿Te crees que son subnormales?

Edito:


Poooooooodría... podría, podria....... ¿a que me suena eso?


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ningún ruso debería tener paz en su vida. Deberían sentir miedo todos y cada uno de los días de su vida.



Es una pena
Pero eso han sufrido muchos niños en donestk y lugansk
Donde peiodistas politicos etc hablaban de matar rusos o cuando esa locanpolitica ucraniana entraba a un colegio de niños y a una niña que tiene nombre rusos la humilla y le dice que tiene que cambiarse los nombres por ucranianos
Y eso es epoca maidan
Esas locuras que apoyo europa que no debieron permitir
pero es mas el amor al dinero y seguir las directricrs del patron yanki
Se olvidan de la democracia derechos humanos etc
Asi que si eso no puedes analizar
Y seguro piensas que ucrania luche hasta el ultimo ucraniano muera

Solo usan democracia para que su propia poblacion piense que son buenos gobiernod que se preocupan por su gente
Jajs
Que permitieron esas cosas que pasaban en ucrania
Asi que si tienes mucho loco antiruso es claro que las personas no aguanten eso

En siria en irak en afganistan en yugoslavia etc
Y sas cosas pasan por tontos como tu
Asi que la gente que debe morir deberias ser tu


----------



## Top5 (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No puede. USA succiona la masiva producción de Canadá y luego refina y exporta. Rusia tiene la capaicdad justa para ser el gran proveedor de Europa sumada a Libia, Argelia y poco más. Y el resto del mundo podría tirar con el Golfo, parte de la producción rusa , Asia Central y África. Pero lo que quieren en EEUU más bien es destruir Europa , si volvemos al nivel de vida de 1950 con el petróleo noruego nos podemos apañar , eso sí, incluso con las sobras de USA. Con tener un coche por cada 40 y que un billete de avión cueste tres meses de sueldo de un funcionario se arregla el exceso de demanda



Esta claro que el objetivo es destruir consumidores para que E-E-U-U tenga margen para SU consumo. Por que va a ser un consumo suyo.

Es la doctrina del egoísmo a la octava potencia.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No he recortado su mensaje por ninguna malevolencia, se lo aseguro. Sólo he pretendido ir a la esencia, que hacía referencia a qué reacción habría debido tener China ante esta crisis diplomática que yo, en todos mis años que no son pocos, no había visto nunca. Al menos en unos términos tan crudos. Por eso he dicho que la reacción por parte de China no podía ser hacer como si no pasara nada, dejarlo pasar. Y de hecho, su reacción inicial deja muy claro que en Pekín lo entendían así de sobra. El problema ha sido doble: no esperaban la desvergüenza de los americanos y, además, no estaban preparados.
> 
> Claro que uno de los objetivos era humillar a China. Y el otro organizar la resistencia, ésa que vamos a ver en los próximos meses. Usted piensa que la presencia física no es necesaria para eso. Yo creo que sí, como lo fue de la Nulland y McCain en Kiev en 2014. No olvide que una no pequeña parte de la población de Taiwán no ve con malos ojos la reintegración a la China continental. Y para revertir eso sí, van a necesitar la presencia no sólo de Pelosi, sino fabricar unos liderazgos a uña de caballo que ahora no tienen.
> 
> ...



Y le voy a poner un ejemplo muy elocuente de lo que le digo: Miguel Hernández, probablemente el mejor poeta del siglo XX español. En Alicante, como toda su familia, era un campesino más, que vivía en el marco ideológico de la iglesia española de principios del siglo. Su amistad con Ramón Sijé tenía de base los principios católicos y conservadores. Sólo después Miguel siguió su propio camino, en todos los sentidos.

¿Y qué ocurrió durante la Guerra Civil? Que a Miguel Hernández lo usaron y lo dejaron tirado. Porque era un verdadero poeta popular. Pero no era un pijo de los que iban a pasar las tardes a la Colina de lo Chopos, a la Residencia de Estudiantes. No era un comunista caviar, no era un Alberti, un Bergamín ni tantos otros que se sacaron el carnet por moda. Y esto lo sé porque alguien muy cercano a mí lo estudió: ¿sabe qué pasó cuando llegó la última retirada de Madrid? Que los comunistas de carnet lo dejaron tirado y no lo evacuaron. Y el pobre Miguel vivió semanas dando vueltas. Donde por cierto, Cossío le ofreció refugio en las nieblas de estas montañas de Cantabria.

El resultado ya lo conoce. Y cómo murió Hernández. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo a los comunistas de la visa oro, los mismos izquierdistas traidores de siempre, hoy y siempre. Pero nunca a la verdadera veta rebelde del español unido a la tierra, de un Miguel Hernández.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Ago 2022)

Se informa que las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante el último día ascendieron a 1.000 personas muertas. Aparentemente, el nivel máximo desde el 24 de febrero


El presidente ucraniano Zelensky dice que luchar en partes de Donbas es un "infierno" - Reuters


----------



## amcxxl (3 Ago 2022)

"Peski. Picadora de carne"






Las realidades de las batallas por el pueblo de Peski. Vista desde el lado ucraniano de

*Peski. Picadora de carne.*

¿Qué perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal, en Peski, a un kilómetro de la primera calle del Donetsk ucraniano? Los cuerpos de aquellos que eran más queridos para mí que mis familiares yacían bajo el calor en trincheras cortadas con calibre 152. Como escribí antes, 6500 proyectiles por puto pueblo en menos de un día.

Ha habido seis días de tales ataques, y no me cabe en la cabeza cómo al menos parte de nuestra infantería sigue viva en esta ráfaga de fuego.

No, no me quejo.

De nuestro lado trabajan dos morteros 82 y 120.

A veces se despierta y "estornuda" dos cañones de artillería hacia Donetsk.

Apenas respondemos. No hay fuego de contrabatería, de la palabra en absoluto, el enemigo, sin ningún problema para sí mismo, pone un proyectil de artillería en nuestras trincheras, desmantela posiciones muy fuertes y concretas en decenas de minutos, empujando nuestra línea de defensa sin pausa. y descanso mínimo.

Anteayer, se descompuso y entraron dos centésimas / tres centésimas. No publico ninguna estadística, está prohibido en nuestro país, pero ni te imaginas el número y porcentaje de pérdidas.

Esta es una picadora de carne Ibana, donde el batallón simplemente frena la invasión con sus cuerpos.

Durante casi una semana hemos estado esperando al menos alguna ayuda que golpearía a la artillería enemiga, nosotros, repito, estamos siendo quemados impunemente con todo lo que el sistema militar ruso es rico, la aviación estaba funcionando hoy.

Estoy orgulloso de la dirección del batallón, que permanece aquí con nosotros. El comandante del batallón está con nosotros, todos están con nosotros, conmocionados, ligeros trescientos, vendados, regresan a sus posiciones en un par de horas, si se puede llamar así a estos embudos sin fondo.

Hay una guerra en marcha.

Pero sin una lucha de contrabatería, se convierte en una picadora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad frenética de nuestra infantería es triturada en un día.

¿Estás seguro de que quieres la verdad? Aquí está, la pura verdad.

La reserva va a la posición, cierra el avance consigo misma y, después de cinco minutos de 15 personas, solo una permanece intacta.

Los cuerpos están mintiendo. Si es un 300 ligero, a lo mejor tienes suerte, te tropiezas, y sales a pie, llegas.

Se llevaron solo 300. Gritó todo el camino: - ¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué fuimos abandonados? ¿Por qué nadie nos cubrió?

No sé, mi amigo, por qué nadie nos cubrió ... grita, Y me da vergüenza que todavía estoy sano y salvo, solo un par de veces me quedé bastante sordo.

Vomitado, cabreado, arrepentido, y otra vez en las filas.

Todas las reservas se dispersarán, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y toma nuestras posiciones sin problemas después de otro bombardeo de artillería.

Ahora mismo estamos perdiendo Peski, todas nuestras posibilidades humanas y materiales están casi agotadas.

Denis, un residente de Mariupol, quien me dijo: "Bueno, creo que Arestovich, le devolveremos todo muy pronto" está muerto. Lo hirieron dos veces, lo vendaron justo en la trinchera, le dijeron, Denchik, ve a la evacuación, pero él respondió: "Chicos, no los dejaré".

Y fue herido por primera vez, y después de la segunda herida continuó disparando.

Aún no hemos recuperado su cuerpo. Sobre las ruinas de lPeski, yace con los brazos extendidos y la mirada fija. Él pide venganza. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última solicitud? ¿Cómo podemos dejar a Dan?

Creo que Dimka sobrevivió después de todo. Porque no podía morir, habiendo regresado recientemente del hospital, acaba de proponerle matrimonio a su novia. Dicen que después de una de las parroquias, simplemente desapareció. Cubierto de tierra. Pero, creo que esto es un error y él está vivo. Insensata esperanza y esperanza.

Sé que a mi estado no le gusta pensar en voz alta. Pero, no me quedé con la elección entre la ira de la victoria y el arresto. La verdad debe sonar, no conversaciones susurradas en la cocina. Por supuesto, para este mensaje volará por separado, porque cómo; Entonces, ¿el estado realmente miente a sus propios ciudadanos?

No me sorprendería si alguien dijera hoy: "El agente del Kremlin, Sirozha, parloteó sobre el ingenioso plan del ganador en el frente de Donetsk, lo colgaremos en Myrotvorets".

He estado tratando de decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora en Peski no todo está jodidamente bajo control, pero por alguna razón la situación está silenciada.

Toquen las campanas rotas mientras cubrimos Peski con cuerpos


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que hay una variable que los cortoplacistas no tienen en cuenta, suena a la lejana y exótica, pero el futuro esta en el espacio.
> 
> Los chinos están montando su propia estación espacial.
> Los rusos han dicho que abandonan la ISS por obsoleta.
> ...



Los rusos tienen su propio iter desde la epoca sovietica


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que ha quedado claro es que Alemania ha metido a la UE en una dependencia excesiva de Rusia y China. Y que eso se va a cambiar en los próximos años.



es hora de que empiezes a usar tus neuronas
pero la que tiene la dependencia excesiva es alemania en relacion al gas con rusia y otros paises menores en europa
hay gas en otros paises el asunto es que sale caro y la industria alemana pierde competencia igual que las de los paises como francia
italia etc
miremos polonia ais europeo comprandole a corea del sur equipo militar jajaja
ahora en relacion a china
alemania vende muchos productos a china
para cambiar eso alemania tendria que vender a otros paises
a quienes van a vender sus productos con mayor valor agregados caros
a los paises de africa a latinoamerica quizas etc
o derepente a india
pero si la india tendria que sacar de aca a 2030 20 millones de pobre que consumiran mas energia y el gas de qatar y de rusia facilmente se lo quedaran los indios y otros paises de asia que estan que crecen continuamente ya ni hablar de iran que va ser un actor importante
si los africanos suben sus economias necesitaran mas recursos porque consumiran mas y por lo tanto menos recursos para europa
o derepente alemania piensa destruir la industria de los otros paises europeos o de los eeuu
jajajaja
asi que lo unico que queda es lo ke propone eeuu un caos
nadie crezca mas
cosa que se le sera dificil lograr


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En EEUU demócratas y republicanos quieren terminar la globalización. Solo difieren en la estrategia.
> Porque quieren terminar con la globalización? Porque si se mantiene el status quo, China será la principal economía en 20 años o menos...
> EEUU quiere que el mundo vuelva al SXX, dos bloques...siendo ellos el lider politico, militar y economico del occidente...
> Como se lograria? Cortando los lazos de Europa y sudamerica con Rusia y China.
> ...



Pero eeuu no puede ser un gran proveedor de energia
Tendrian que producir mas
Sus reservas solo duran a la produccion actual unos 15 años mas
Paises de europa sus recursos energeticos se acaban 
Claro en lo tecnologico eeuu va a tener atada a europa es un hecho


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es el Mundo Today ni El Jueves que es RTVE
> 
> 
> *14.49 - España no puede enviar sus tanques Leopard 2A4 a Ucrania ya que están "en un estado absolutamente deplorable" y podrían suponer un peligro para las personas que los disparan, ha asegurado este martes la ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles.
> ...




NO se podía saber


----------



## Scope (3 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Me haces reír...
> 
> Lo que buscaba E-E-U-U era tener un efecto Maine/Pearl Harbor en el que ir de victimas para que la "comunidad internacional" se uniera a ellos (como querían hacer en cierta manera con Ucrania) para mirar de pasar página y reventar definitivamente el mercado que Occidente implementó en los 90 metiendo toda la capacidad industrial planetaria en China.
> 
> ...



Exàctamente, China responderà, de eso no hay duda, pero esperarà pacientemente el momento adecuado. Dicha respuesta no tiene que ser necesariamente militar. Por citar un par de ejemplos: 
En relaciòn a Taiwan, le bastarìa con no comerciar con esa isla, -por cierto, no recuerdo donde leì que ya estarìan sancionando productos alimenticios-. Cabe señalar que porcentualmente el principal socio comercial de Taiwan es nada menos que China. 
En relaciòn a Estados Unidos, le bastarìa vender los tìtulos de deuda del tesoro de USA que posee China, eso serìa devastador.


----------



## NPI (3 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Exàctamente, China responderà, de eso no hay duda, pero esperarà pacientemente el momento adecuado. Dicha respuesta no tiene que ser necesariamente militar. Por citar un par de ejemplos:
> En relaciòn a Taiwan, le bastarìa con no comerciar con esa isla, -por cierto, no recuerdo donde leì que ya estarìan sancionando productos alimenticios-. Cabe señalar que porcentualmente el principal socio comercial de Taiwan es nada menos que China.
> En relaciòn a Estados Unidos, le bastarìa vender los tìtulos de deuda del tesoro de USA que posee China, eso serìa devastador.



@Scope *2 agosto 2022*


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> "Peski. Picadora de carne"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún está a tiempode ir a Kiev a reventarle la cabeza a Zelensky, si lo que quiere es realmente venganza.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (3 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Exàctamente, China responderà, de eso no hay duda, pero esperarà pacientemente el momento adecuado. Dicha respuesta no tiene que ser necesariamente militar. Por citar un par de ejemplos:
> En relaciòn a Taiwan, le bastarìa con no comerciar con esa isla, -por cierto, no recuerdo donde leì que ya estarìan sancionando productos alimenticios-. Cabe señalar que porcentualmente el principal socio comercial de Taiwan es nada menos que China.
> En relaciòn a Estados Unidos, le bastarìa vender los* tìtulos de deuda del tesoro de USA que posee China, eso serìa devastador.*



Me costó entender que pretendía con ese viaje la señora y llegué a la conclusión que tiene su razón de ser en éso que está en negrita y que ya está sucediendo. El congelamiento de activos, e incluso la confiscación, es lo único que puede detener esa huida de capital chino pero no únicamente chino.

Se les acaba el tiempo a los chinos para la venta de sus títulos. Ya pueden hacerlo deprisa aunque vayan perdiendo dinero porque cada vez serán peores las provocaciones.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Dios mio ... caminamos derechos hacia la extinción .... Pero como podeis ver más de 5 minutos del subnormal este? Es inenarrable ....


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Rusia soportó 8 años de provocaciones por parte imperial... Pero cuando Rusia estaba preparada
y la OTAN se pasó de la raya en Ucrania, el oso ruso despertó y el mundo cambió de la noche
a la mañana. China tiene que ver esto como su Maidan y empezar a prepararse para una guerra
real. Probablemente no tengan 8 años.


----------



## John Nash (3 Ago 2022)

*"La orden fue: nos retiramos, hay que reducirlo todo a escombros". Residentes evacuados de Loskutovka, en la provincia de Lugansk, recuerdan los ataques de los militares ucranianos.*


----------



## Republicano (3 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Este hilo es de la III Guerra Mundial...y hay varios candidatos...



No, este hilo es de la guerra de Ucrania. De la posible guerra mundial es el subforo.


----------



## John Nash (3 Ago 2022)

Así se vivió el día 160 del conflicto en Ucrania: toda la información del 2 de agosto


El comienzo de la evacuación se ha producido varias horas después de que Estados Unidos anunciase un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar por un monto de 550 M, que incluye 75.000 proyectiles para obuses de 155 milímetros




www.elconfidencial.com





*Ucrania evacúa Donetsk ante el recrudecimiento de los combates *

*El comienzo de la evacuación se ha producido varias horas después de que Estados Unidos anunciase un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar por un monto de 550 M, que incluye 75.000 proyectiles para obuses de 155 milímetros *

Rusia aseguró que en *la región de Járkov, *en el noreste de Ucrania, sus fuerzas causaron "hasta 500 muertos" a la brigada mecanizada 92 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los ataques se llevaron a cabo en las localidades de *Merefa y Chugúev,* señaló el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, general Ígor Konashénkov, que precisó que en ellos se emplearon armas de alta precisión En el sur, en la región de* Mykolaiv,* Rusia golpeó una base provisional de* la Legión Extranjera* que combate en Ucrania, agregó.

Un *misil ruso* ha alcanzado en la noche de este martes una instalación militar ucraniana en el distrito de Chervonohrad, según ha anunciado la administración de *la región de Leópolis*, cerca de la frontera occidental de Ucrania con Polonia. "Durante la alerta aérea, ocurrieron dos explosiones en el territorio de una instalación militar en *el distrito de Chervonohrad.* Aún se está determinando la escala de la destrucción", ha informado el jefe de la administración militar regional, Maksim Kozitskii, en su perfil oficial de Telegram.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No me sea usted patético, por favor. Las diferencias entre ambas naciones en la etapa comunista rusa están abrumadoramente documentadas. No quiera mantener la absurda idea de que son gemelos, por que como mucho, son hijos de la misma madre (ideológica) y los rusos ya renegaron de ella, sabiendo que solo es una puta más de los anglosajones, solo que no pueden mancillar su nombre como deberían, pues sería darse 'un tiro en el pie'... y ese es un punto débil de Rusia. Es seguro que los chinos a estas alturas también lo saben, pero les sucede igual que a los rusos, levantar la verdad les llevaría al caos. Bueno, la verdad es que a ambos a ese punto les llevará, si no destapan la verdad antes de que lo hagan sus enemigos, (que lo harán a su debido tiempo) al caos y la autodestrucción.
> 
> En resumen, que viviendo en el siglo XXI, las sociedades quieren seguir manteniéndose con mentiras, como siempre desde que alcanza el conocimiento histórico. 'La verdad os hará libres', dijo el verdadero salvador de la humanidad. La verdad, aunque nos avergüence. Pero estos, todos, anglosajones, rusos, chinos y demás comparsas, han preferido la mentira, haciéndose cómplices del Príncipe de este mundo, y no van a acabar bien ninguno. Y es una pena.



Bueno, tengo la manía de ver que ocurre, y menos los relatos. La policía suele decir seguir el rastro del dinero, en esto sigo el rastro de las materias primas, de la energía, o del know-how militar…que no va hacia occidente precisamente en su mayoría…


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¿Eso es cierto? entonces se acaba de liar parda.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)

Lavrov: _La visita de Pelosi a Taiwán refleja el deseo de Estados Unidos de demostrar su impunidad_


----------



## coscorron (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Eso es cierto? entonces se acaba de liar parda.



Son maniobras y sacadas de pollas por el momento. Los chinos colocan artilleria y barcos en la zona y hacen como que disparan a Taiwan pero los disparos se quedan cortos o se pasan. Se provocan molestías al tráficio maritimo y aereo y poco más. No te preocupes que de esa no empieza la WWIII en el Pacífico aunque claro después de esto pues queda un paso menos.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Son maniobras y sacadas de pollas por el momento. Los chinos colocan artilleria y barcos en la zona y hacen como que disparan a Taiwan pero los disparos se quedan cortos o se pasan. Se provocan molestías al tráficio maritimo y aereo y poco más. No te preocupes que de esa no empieza la WWIII en el Pacífico aunque claro después de esto pues queda un paso menos.



Eso decían de las maniobras rusas, y ya ve, Zelensky lleva desde Marzo sin poder cambiar de camiseta.


----------



## coscorron (3 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Eso decían de las maniobras rusas, y ya ve, Zelensky lleva desde Marzo sin poder cambiar de camiseta.



Cierto ... Por eso digo que ahora queda un paso menos. Ya no sabría decir si quedan muchos o pocos hasta que empiecen a llover los misiles.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)

Para los Ukronazis se está poniendo muy mal con la llegada de los drones iraníes, será una cacería cercana para los sistemas HIMARS y puedes estar seguro de que los destruirán a todos.


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Eso es cierto? entonces se acaba de liar parda.



Abrir fuego en direccion no es atacar taiwan
A no ser que se impacte territori de taiwan

Mucji drama hacen con pelosi y taiwan todos en el foro relax
China tiene que completar proyectos militares etc
2030 es buen año para atacar
Peeo china debe tambien empezar a colaborar mas con otros paises asi kieran ponerle sanciones a dar pequeños ataques finacieros y de otra indole y ver mecanismos de protegerse financieramente erc


----------



## Republicano (3 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Se informa que las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante el último día ascendieron a 1.000 personas muertas. Aparentemente, el nivel máximo desde el 24 de febrero
> 
> 
> El presidente ucraniano Zelensky dice que luchar en partes de Donbas es un "infierno" - Reuters
> ...



El psicópata de zerdenski mandando a su pueblo a la muerte segura solo por ralentizar el avance ruso y con ello se desangre más la UE, verdadero objetivo de biden.

Lo que está haciendo biden es lo más loco que hemos llegado a vivir de un presidente de EEUU. Utilizar a Ucrania como ariete para evitar una Eurasia fuerte, a costa de las vidas de miles y miles de ucranianos que están obligados a ponerse a tiro del ejército ruso. Está abriendo la puerta para un nuevo conflicto en los Balcanes. Y encima ha cabreado al gigante chino. Es un puto pirómano que sabe que le queda poco en el convento y hace honor al dicho. 

Y lo importante para su pueblo, de nada esta sirviendo el destrozo que está provocando por el mundo, la economía americana se va al garete.

Los americanos van a echar muuuuucho de menos a Trump y van a odiar a todos aquellos que tenían un discurso buenista para que biden ganará las elecciones.


----------



## Honkler (3 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El psicópata de zerdenski mandando a su pueblo a la muerte segura solo por ralentizar el avance ruso y con ello se desangre más la UE, verdadero objetivo de biden.
> 
> Lo que está haciendo biden es lo más loco que hemos llegado a vivir de un presidente de EEUU. Utilizar a Ucrania como ariete para evitar una Eurasia fuerte, a costa de las vidas de miles y miles de ucranianos que están obligados a ponerse a tiro del ejército ruso. Está abriendo la puerta para un nuevo conflicto en los Balcanes. Y encima ha cabreado al gigante chino. Es un puto pirómano que sabe que le queda poco en el convento y hace honor al dicho.
> 
> ...



Las decisiones de Biden NO las toma Biden… ese solo es un monigote que no debe saber ya en qué año vive.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:
No he recortado su mensaje por ninguna malevolencia, se lo aseguro. Sólo he pretendido ir a la esencia, que hacía referencia a qué reacción habría debido tener China ante esta crisis diplomática que yo, en todos mis años que no son pocos, no había visto nunca. Al menos en unos términos tan crudos. Por eso he dicho que la reacción por parte de China no podía ser hacer como si no pasara nada, dejarlo pasar. Y de hecho, su reacción inicial deja muy claro que en Pekín lo entendían así de sobra. El problema ha sido doble: no esperaban la desvergüenza de los americanos y, además, no estaban preparados.

Claro que uno de los objetivos era humillar a China. Y el otro organizar la resistencia, ésa que vamos a ver en los próximos meses. Usted piensa que la presencia física no es necesaria para eso. Yo creo que sí, como lo fue de la Nulland y McCain en Kiev en 2014. No olvide que una no pequeña parte de la población de Taiwán no ve con malos ojos la reintegración a la China continental. Y para revertir eso sí, van a necesitar la presencia no sólo de Pelosi, sino fabricar unos liderazgos a uña de caballo que ahora no tienen.

En cuanto a mis camaradas. Le diré algo. Conozco muy bien la historia de España en los últimos doscientos años. Y hay una veta de rebeldía del pueblo español que sólo se entiende cuando se conoce a sus pueblos y a sus campesinos. Ésa es la verdadera vía popular, no la de los liberales decimonónicos y sus jueguecitos de poder. La resistencia española en el siglo XIX estuvo en manos del carlismo, y muchos de los hijos de aquellos carlistas del XIX fueron después, cuando marcharon a vivir a la ciudad, los socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas del XX. Los requetés de la Guerra Civil eran cuatro navarros fuera de lugar. El esquema se repite una y otra vez en casi todas las familias, incluida la mía: abuelos carlistas, hijos socialistas y nietos comunistas y anarquistas. Y las tres generaciones tienen una raíz común: la rebeldía contra el mainstream liberal.

Pero esto todavía queda muy mal decirlo para unos y otros, porque todos reniegan del prójimo en la Guerra Civil. Yo no tengo empacho en decir: viva don Carlos, y viva la resistencia de la España campesina.



Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y le voy a poner un ejemplo muy elocuente de lo que le digo: Miguel Hernández, probablemente el mejor poeta del siglo XX español. En Alicante, como toda su familia, era un campesino más, que vivía en el marco ideológico de la iglesia española de principios del siglo. Su amistad con Ramón Sijé tenía de base los principios católicos y conservadores. Sólo después Miguel siguió su propio camino, en todos los sentidos.
> 
> ¿Y qué ocurrió durante la Guerra Civil? Que a Miguel Hernández lo usaron y lo dejaron tirado. Porque era un verdadero poeta popular. Pero no era un pijo de los que iban a pasar las tardes a la Colina de lo Chopos, a la Residencia de Estudiantes. No era un comunista caviar, no era un Alberti, un Bergamín ni tantos otros que se sacaron el carnet por moda. Y esto lo sé porque alguien muy cercano a mí lo estudió: ¿sabe qué pasó cuando llegó la última retirada de Madrid? Que los comunistas de carnet lo dejaron tirado y no lo evacuaron. Y el pobre Miguel vivió semanas dando vueltas. Donde por cierto, Cossío le ofreció refugio en las nieblas de estas montañas de Cantabria.
> 
> El resultado ya lo conoce. Y cómo murió Hernández. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo a los comunistas de la visa oro, los mismos izquierdistas traidores de siempre, hoy y siempre. Pero nunca a la verdadera veta rebelde del español unido a la tierra, de un Miguel Hernández.



Sí, en un principio me dio mala impresión verlo recortado, pero luego entendí que no tenía por qué ser con mala intención. No se apure, le tengo por caballero pese a nuestras diferencias de interpretación sobre algunas cosas.

Respecto de la presencia física, en este caso de Pelosi, entiendo que en parte me equivoco y en otra tiene usted razón. No es indispensable la visita, pero hace más sólida la asociación o el acuerdo.

Respecto de la revolución comunista en España, pues mire, siempre hay razones válidas y siempre hay buena gente detrás. Yo no demonizo a todo comunista, de hecho, mire donde estoy y con quienes comparto este viaje informativo. Igualmente fuera de aquí, en el mundo físico, tengo amigos de izquierdas. Uno de los mejores, es podemita, errejonista concretamente.

Mi aversión por el régimen chino es por causa de lo que conozco sobre el origen del socialismo-comunismo. Éste sistema es el caldo de cultivo de esto que llamamos ahora 'revoluciones de colores', en tiempos donde a la gente le era impensable (en su mayoría) que esas cosas sucediesen.

No quiero abrir debate para no desviar el hilo, pero le recomiendo que lea sobre estos orígenes. Que lea sobre 'la liga de los hombres justos' y quien la financió, que fue un Rothschild. Se conservan un par de cheques en el Museo británico a nombre de Marx expedidos por Nathan Rothschild. No sé si ahora estarán expuestos como antaño, pero ahí están. Y le estaba premiando por sus obras.
Bakunin, tan lejos como en 1869, ya se enemistó con Marx por su relación con el millonario, y eso que no sabía que existía una relación sanguínea entre Lionel Rothschild y él (primos lejanos).

En 1871 Bakunin escribió esto (spoiler):



Spoiler: Carta a los internacionales de Bolonia



“…como son los judíos en todos los lugares, agentes de comercio, académicos, políticos, periodistas, en una palabra, correctores de literatura, a la vez intermediarios de las finanzas, ellos se apoderan de toda la prensa de Alemania, comenzando por los periódicos de los monárquicos más absolutistas hasta de los periódicos absolutistas radicales y socialistas, y desde hace mucho tiempo reinan en el mundo del dinero y de las grandes especulaciones financieras y comerciales: de esa forma, teniendo un pie en el banco, acaban de colocar en estos últimos años el otro pie en el socialismo y han posado sus nalgas en la literatura cotidiana de Alemania. Puede Usted imaginarse la literatura nauseabunda que sale de esto.
Bien, todo este mundo judío que forma una única secta explotadora, una especie de sanguijuela de la gente, un parásito colectivo devorador y organizado, no sólo a través de las fronteras de los Estados, sino de todas las diferencias de opiniones políticas, el mundo está actualmente, en gran parte por lo menos, a disposición de Marx por un lado y de los Rothschild por el otro. Yo sé que los Rothschild, como reaccionarios que son, aprecian mucho los méritos del comunista Marx y, a su vez, el comunista Marx se siente inevitablemente arrastrado, por una atracción instintiva y una admiración respetuosa, en la dirección del genio financiero de los Rothschild. La solidaridad judía, esta solidaridad tan fuerte que se mantuvo a lo largo de toda la historia, los une.
Esto debe parecer extraño. ¿Qué pueden tener en común el socialismo y el gran banco? Es que el socialismo autoritario o comunismo de Marx busca una fuerte centralización del estado, y allí, donde exista la centralización del estado, debe haber necesariamente un Banco Central del Estado, y allí, donde existe tal banco, los judíos siempre estarán seguros de no morir de frío o de hambre»



Resumiendo, que este tema es muy largo. La cuestión es la constante infiltración y fomento de ideologías de todo tipo para sembrar cizaña por parte de ese conglomerado financiero anglosajón (Bakunin señalaba más a los judíos como puede ver). Estas ideologías toman su fuerza en las injusticias sociales reales magnificándolas, son su alimento, y terminan llevando a las naciones al horror. De esto ya tenemos ejemplos abrumadores.
Así que mi rechazo a estas proviene de esta comprensión de su naturaleza real. Lo mismo me dan comunismo que nazismo. De la misma forma, que entiendo que en ambas ideologías actuaban hombres justos y canallas.


----------



## El-Mano (3 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Exàctamente, China responderà, de eso no hay duda, pero esperarà pacientemente el momento adecuado. Dicha respuesta no tiene que ser necesariamente militar. Por citar un par de ejemplos:
> En relaciòn a Taiwan, le bastarìa con no comerciar con esa isla, -por cierto, no recuerdo donde leì que ya estarìan sancionando productos alimenticios-. Cabe señalar que porcentualmente el principal socio comercial de Taiwan es nada menos que China.
> En relaciòn a Estados Unidos, le bastarìa vender los tìtulos de deuda del tesoro de USA que posee China, eso serìa devastador.



Ese es el caso... ¿a que se refieren los chicos a graves consecuencias? No tiene porque ser respuesta militar, la económica puede ser incluso mas dura.


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es el Mundo Today ni El Jueves que es RTVE
> 
> 
> *14.49 - España no puede enviar sus tanques Leopard 2A4 a Ucrania ya que están "en un estado absolutamente deplorable" y podrían suponer un peligro para las personas que los disparan, ha asegurado este martes la ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles.
> ...



obviamente los motivos de fondo son que son machistas falocratas y jenaricos dichos tanques y nos darían mala imagen, se busca un tanque feminista trans genero tenéis algún candidato?


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y le voy a poner un ejemplo muy elocuente de lo que le digo: Miguel Hernández, probablemente el mejor poeta del siglo XX español. En Alicante, como toda su familia, era un campesino más, que vivía en el marco ideológico de la iglesia española de principios del siglo. Su amistad con Ramón Sijé tenía de base los principios católicos y conservadores. Sólo después Miguel siguió su propio camino, en todos los sentidos.
> 
> ¿Y qué ocurrió durante la Guerra Civil? Que a Miguel Hernández lo usaron y lo dejaron tirado. Porque era un verdadero poeta popular. Pero no era un pijo de los que iban a pasar las tardes a la Colina de lo Chopos, a la Residencia de Estudiantes. No era un comunista caviar, no era un Alberti, un Bergamín ni tantos otros que se sacaron el carnet por moda. Y esto lo sé porque alguien muy cercano a mí lo estudió: ¿sabe qué pasó cuando llegó la última retirada de Madrid? Que los comunistas de carnet lo dejaron tirado y no lo evacuaron. Y el pobre Miguel vivió semanas dando vueltas. Donde por cierto, Cossío le ofreció refugio en las nieblas de estas montañas de Cantabria.
> 
> El resultado ya lo conoce. Y cómo murió Hernández. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo a los comunistas de la visa oro, los mismos izquierdistas traidores de siempre, hoy y siempre. Pero nunca a la verdadera veta rebelde del español unido a la tierra, de un Miguel Hernández.



somos un pais de héroes antihéroes que luchan contra su pais y el mundo, cosas de nacer en este pais subrrealista en el que vivimos, como penitencia por tochear me come hoy tres pinchos de Gilda seguidos en el vermut


----------



## Castellano (3 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El psicópata de zerdenski mandando a su pueblo a la muerte segura solo por ralentizar el avance ruso y con ello se desangre más la UE, verdadero objetivo de biden.
> 
> Lo que está haciendo biden es lo más loco que hemos llegado a vivir de un presidente de EEUU. Utilizar a Ucrania como ariete para evitar una Eurasia fuerte, a costa de las vidas de miles y miles de ucranianos que están obligados a ponerse a tiro del ejército ruso. Está abriendo la puerta para un nuevo conflicto en los Balcanes. Y encima ha cabreado al gigante chino. Es un puto pirómano que sabe que le queda poco en el convento y hace honor al dicho.
> 
> ...



Biden está senil. 

Aunque es un puto carnicero (ahí están sus declaraciones cuando el bombardeo de Belgrado) ahora no le veo cavilando tanto, alguien está detrás de él moviendo los hilos yankis, la Kamala otra psicópata, no la veo, va de perfil bajo, la Pelosi es otra puta vieja, por eso me inclino por Blinken, el judío, ese es el ejecutor de las órdenes del Deep State


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, tengo la manía de ver que ocurre, y menos los relatos. La policía suele decir seguir el rastro del dinero, en esto sigo el rastro de las materias primas, de la energía, o del know-how militar…que no va hacia occidente precisamente en su mayoría…



tal como están las cosas de aquí al año que viene mejor nos abres un hilo de como aprender ruso básico burbuja style 
con las típicas frases de toda al vida.

me rindo no dispare

soy proruso de toda la vida

etc...


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



con POSOVIA como siempre


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Ago 2022)

Sigan, sigan jugando a la Gue-Guerra...


*(Video) Hackean el cerebro de una mosca para controlar sus movimientos, un experimento que pronto se aplicará en humanos*





Los científicos han hackeado el cerebro de una mosca y manipulado sus neuronas para controlar a distancia sus movimientos. Mediante campos magnéticos modulados a voluntad, estimulan neuronas que en medio segundo desencadenan comportamientos inducidos. Una tecnología que también se explora para seres humanos.
Investigadores de la Universidad de Rice, la Universidad de Duke, la Universidad de Brown y la Facultad de Medicina de Baylor, han controlado remotamente los movimientos de una mosca activando a distancia neuronas específicas.

Esta tecnología, que combina ingeniería genética, nanotecnología e ingeniería eléctrica, activa los circuitos neuronales unas 50 veces más rápido que la mejor tecnología demostrada anteriormente para la estimulación magnética de neuronas definidas genéticamente, según los investigadores.
Para conseguirlo, utilizaron señales magnéticas para activar neuronas: eso les permitió controlar la posición del cuerpo de las moscas de la fruta que se movían libremente por un recinto. Los resultados de este trabajo se publican en la revista Nature Materials.
Esta capacidad de activar células genéticamente seleccionadas en momentos precisos podría ser una herramienta poderosa para estudiar el cerebro, tratar enfermedades y desarrollar tecnología de comunicación directa entre el cerebro y la máquina, según los investigadores.










(Video) Hackean el cerebro de una mosca para controlar sus movimientos, un experimento que pronto se aplicará en humanos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## coscorron (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> obviamente los motivos de fondo son que son machistas falocratas y jenaricos dichos tanques y nos darían mala imagen, se busca un tanque feminista trans genero tenéis algún candidato?



El día en que en el ejercito hagan un inventario bien hecho y descubren la cantidad de chatarra que se guarda en los polvorines que no vale para nada es que van a flipar en el ministerio de Defensa ... Te lo dice uno que hizo la mili en el polvorín del Viso y lo ha visto en primera persona.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Una forma de guerra psicológica


La guerra psicológica, igual que la batalla mediática, forma parte de la guerra. Así se ha podido comprobar con la reciente entrevista concedida a un medio británico por uno de los generales de la …




slavyangrad.es











Una forma de guerra psicológica


03/08/2022


La guerra psicológica, igual que la batalla mediática, forma parte de la guerra. Así se ha podido comprobar con la reciente entrevista concedida a un medio británico por uno de los generales de la inteligencia militar ucraniana, que ha aprovechado la ocasión para lanzar al ámbito informativo toda una serie de temas que, sin duda, iban a causar reacción en Rusia -los HIMARS estadounidenses, el peso de Occidente en la guerra y una supuesta debilidad de la inteligencia rusa. Una forma de provocación que no requiere de prueba alguna, ya que el objetivo es simplemente colocar en la prensa occidental un determinado discurso de superioridad de Ucrania aunque no se corresponda con la realidad.


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda

El mayor-general del Directorio Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Vadim Skibitsky, se ha sincerado de repente con una entrevista en el medio inglés _The Telegraph_. No debe pensarse que Skibitsky es un cualquiera o un charlatán. Al contrario. Es un oficial de inteligencia de alto rango que ha destacado hechos sobre la participación directa de Occidente en la batalla en Ucrania. ¿Para qué? Parece que Kiev no quiere que sus socios _se escapen_ o le dejen tirado. Como saben, los gatos y los anglosajones hacen eso como nadie en el mundo. Así que el general Skibitsky ha hablado. Y sus palabras están llenas de malicia.

Satélites espía. Según el general, “la detección y destrucción de la ayuda militar que llega a Ucrania desde los países occidentales es el objetivo número uno de los agentes rusos”. Según Vadim Skibitsky, es imposible luchar contra los infiltrados rusos sin ayuda de Londres y los demás socios. En cuanto a la inteligencia militar, el Reino Unido y Estados Unidos lo han suministrado casi todo, desde información a equipamiento. “Recibimos todo tipo de información a tiempo real al minuto”, afirmó con orgullo el general, que alabó la información recibida de los satélites occidentales. “Tenemos muy buenas imágenes de satélite”. Es decir, los satélites espía estadounidenses y británicos que pasan sobre Ucrania, se han convertido, según Skibitsky, en parte de las armas suministradas por Occidente a Kiev.

Polonia también juega. El general tranquilamente reveló un secreto militar, afirmando que “una parte significativa de la ayuda letal que llega a Ucrania se entrega inicialmente en el aeródromo Rzeszow-Jasenka en Polonia, no muy lejos de la frontera”. Puede que el general espere que Rusia no aguante los nervios y _calibre_ el aeródromo polaco. Después, Polonia podría entrar en la guerra y a continuación, la OTAN. Para atraer a Polonia, el general continuó con más secretos militares: “La cooperación con Polonia también es muy alta, casi el 90% de la ayuda militar llega de allí. Tenemos operaciones conjuntas con nuestros socios”.

¿Quién dirige los HIMARS? El periodista preguntó al general cómo han conseguido alcanzar con precisión depósitos de munición de Rusia en la zona de combate. En este caso, Skibitsky realizó una inteligente maniobra. Por una parte, afirmó que Occidente participa en la especificación de los objetivos de Ucrania para los HIMARS y otros sistemas de alta precisión suministrados por Occidente. Pero rápidamente se dio cuenta. “Los oficiales de Estados Unidos no suministran información directa sobre los objetivos, no participan directamente en la guerra. Puede que antes de lanzar los misiles haya consultas entre los representantes de inteligencia de ambos países, lo que permitiría a Washington detener cualquier ataque potencial si no estuvieran satisfechos con el blanco seleccionado”.

Un momento. Pero eso significa que todos los ataques con HIMARS contra infraestructuras civiles de las ciudades de Donbass, entre ellas la prisión de Elenovka, donde están detenidos los nacionalistas ucranianos de Azov, han tenido que ser aprobados por Estados Unidos. Cuando menos, podían bloquear esos ataques. Y no lo han hecho, aunque supieran exactamente dónde iban a alcanzar los misiles.

Amistad de inteligencia. Perfectamente consciente de que su entrevista iba a ser cuidadosamente estudiada en Rusia, Skibitsky decidió provocar a nuestros agentes de contrainteligencia. Nada mina las defensas del enemigo como una “caza de brujas” de alto nivel. Según el general, Rusia, así como todos los niveles del Gobierno y los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, está llena de agentes ucranianos. Sin embargo, no pudo dar un solo ejemplo sobre cómo ha obtenido la red de inteligencia ucraniana tal información. Lo importante en su entrevista es otra cosa: “La red de espías de Ucrania en Rusia definitivamente está muy demandada en Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido”. Esa es la respuesta a la pregunta de quién está luchando en Ucrania contra Rusia. Y también de por qué Washington y Londres están alargando esta “guerra hasta el último ucraniano”.


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El día en que en el ejercito hagan un inventario bien hecho y descubren la cantidad de chatarra que se guarda en los polvorines que no vale para nada es que van a flipar en el ministerio de Defensa ... Te lo dice uno que hizo la mili en el polvorín del Viso y lo ha visto en primera persona.



imagino fusiles Mauser pistolas campogiro naranjeros carro de combate negrillos de la guerra civil, etc..


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

señores el futuro a un año vista es, ataque económico conjunto de venta de deuda usana por china y Rusia, USA en bancarrota, ante la previsión de 150 años de economía de guerra, se declara guerra civil en USA.

Rusia mete la directa en ucrania salta a Europa invadiéndola y llega hasta Paris. 

España llena hasta arriba de refugiados europeos y con el moro a las puertas. 

debatamos o algo


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Hasta esta mañana, la respuesta de China a la provocación estadounidense ha sido:

1. condena a nivel diplomático.
2. Un ejercicio militar en el que se disparan misiles, incluidos misiles con capacidad nuclear, pero hasta ahora con ojivas no nucleares.
3) Bloqueo parcial de la isla por las zonas de ejercicio. Al menos hasta el 8 de agosto.
4. Exigir a las compañías aéreas que no vuelen en el espacio aéreo de Taiwán.
5. Suspensión de un proyecto de planta de fabricación de baterías CATL de 5.000 millones de dólares y 10.000 empleados en Estados Unidos.
6. un embargo del suministro de arena natural a Taiwán (que se utiliza para producir cemento y vidrio en la isla).
8. La suspensión de las importaciones de Taiwán a China de dos tipos de pescado y cítricos.
9. Prohibir que las empresas chinas cooperen con el Fondo para la Democracia de Taiwán y el Fondo de Cooperación y Desarrollo Internacional de Taiwán.
10. En general, podemos esperar que la principal respuesta de China sea económica. En general, está claro que los acontecimientos actuales han acercado una futura guerra por Taiwán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (3 Ago 2022)

Opinion | Why Pelosi’s Visit to Taiwan Is Utterly Reckless


The timing could not be worse. The Ukraine war is not over.




www.nytimes.com





The New York Times sobre la visita de Nancy Pelosi a Taiwán: el columnista del periódico Thomas Friedman señaló que un paso tan precipitado no beneficia en absoluto a los intereses de los Estados Unidos, especialmente cuando la situación en Ucrania no está a favor de Occidente.

Según el periodista, los funcionarios estadounidenses están realmente muy preocupados por el comportamiento de los líderes ucranianos y se ha formado una "profunda desconfianza" entre el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden y Volodymyr Zelensky.

La Casa Blanca preocupada por las recientes decisiones de alto perfil de Zelensky de despedir al jefe de la SBU y al Fiscal General de Ucrania. "Es como si no quisiéramos llegar al fondo de lo que está pasando en Kyiv porque tenemos miedo de encontrar corrupción u otras maquinaciones allí, después de todo el esfuerzo que hemos puesto", escribe Fridman.
En resumen, parece que EEUU empieza a preparar a la opinión pública para un cambio de tercio.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

Sobre Ucrania, todos los frentes están machados por bombardeos rusos.

Sobre China. Taiwán sanciones impuestas a Taiwán
Exportar arena; Taiwán no podrán construir adosados.
Importar Frutos: Que apenas hacen daño a Taiwán ni a China.
2 fundaciones pro anglas de esas que montan los anglos.









Nancy Pelosi Taiwan visit Highlights: Taiwan scrambles jets as 30 Chinese fighters cross Taiwan Strait median line


Nancy Pelosi Taiwan visit Highlights: Earlier in the day, China said it is suspending dialogue with the United States on issues from climate change to military relations and anti-drug efforts in retaliation.




indianexpress.com




Economic sanctions China has imposed on Taiwan over Pelosi visit

China on Wednesday suspended exports of natural sand to Taiwan and halted imports of fruit and fish products from the self-governed island as US House of Representatives Speaker *Nancy Pelosi visited Taiwan in a trip condemned by Beijing*. Here is a list of items that have been banned.

*1. Natural sand:* China’s commerce ministry said exports of natural sand — widely used for construction and in concrete — to Taiwan were suspended from Wednesday.

*2. Fruit and fish: *China also halted imports of citrus fruit, chilled white striped hairtail and frozen horse mackerel from Taiwan from Wednesday, a suspension which it said was due to pesticide residue found on citrus fruit, while traces of the novel coronavirus were detected on the packaging of some frozen fish products in June. China’s top food and agricultural imports from Taiwan include seafood, coffee, dairy products, beverages and vinegar.

*3. Two foundations: *China also vowed to take “disciplinary actions” against two Taiwan foundations (Taiwan Foundation for Democracy and Taiwan Foreign Ministry’s International Cooperation and Development Fund) which it claimed had aggressively engaged in pro-independence separatist activities. *(Read more)*


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ago 2022)

Al ritmo que vamos va a haber más espias que Ucranianos. A ver quien se atreve a contradecir a Zelenski en lo más mínimo sabiendo que se les puede condenar por espias sin mostrar ni una sola prueba (o ser ejecutados directamente como la persona a la que envió a la mesa de negociaciones de su plena confianza....y días después consideró espia) Todos son espias porque querían poder, no como Zelenki que se acercó a EEUU por amor a.....Ucrania. Por eso sus cuentas corrientes no paran de aumentar, por esos sus padres se acaban de comprar una villa (fuera de Ucrania eso si) con seguridad privada, dos Lexus blindados etc etc que cuesta todo una bestialidad.

*El jefe de la Policía de Ucrania: "Estamos juzgando a más de mil colaboradores de Moscú. Algo los convenció para tomar el camino de la traición, suele ser el poder"*


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ago 2022)

Curioso, hemos pasado de expulsar incluso a estudiantes en España....a "darles" la nacionalidad a petición de la ministra de justicia. Ahora hay Rusos buenos y malos, el grupo formado por los que no pintan nada y por tanto no importan a nadie junto a los que tienen pasta y se les pueden vaciar las cuentas....y por otro lado los que son famosos que no solo se merecen seguir en España si no que además se merecen que esta sea dada deprisa y corriendo a petición de la ministra de "Justicia" (irónico que sea ministra de Justicia) En atención a "las circunstancias especiales" las cuales por supuesto no nombran en ningún sitio, supongo que esas circunstancias especiales son ser un pianista famoso que puede que guste a la ministra y compañia.

*El Gobierno concede la nacionalidad española al pianista ruso Grigory Sokolov*
El Gobierno ha concedido la nacionalidad española por carta de naturaleza al pianista ruso *Grigory Sokolov*, según recoge el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) publicado este miércoles.
Ha sido a propuesta de la ministra de Justicia, Pilar Llop, *en atención a las circunstancias excepcionales* que concurren en don Grigory Sokolov, y previa deliberación del Consejo de Ministros en su reunión del día 5 de julio de 2022.
Esta concesión producirá efectos con los requisitos, las condiciones y los plazos previstos en el Código Civil. Asimismo, le otorga estatus de vecindad civil común.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ago 2022)

porrones de dinero de fuera, odio malababa desde 2014 para construir maginots s. XXI valen poco. el avance es lento pero no se para de avanzar y rusia emplea muy poco de lo que tiene. esta guerra está ganada desde el día que empezo aunque descoloquen los tiempos qu tb estaba pensado de antemano. las líneas defensivas son eso y el púgil mas fuerte siempre gana porque arrea las ostias artilleras a quien se defiende en cuevas y con escudos humanos. Hijos de la mas grande puta.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Nuestras tropas están liquidando las posiciones fortificadas del enemigo en el área de la planta de coque Avdeevsky*


https://es.topwar.ru/199837-nashi-vojska-likvidirujut-ukreplennye-pozicii-protivnika-v-rajone-avdeevskogo-koksohimicheskogo-zavoda.html



Hoy, 09: 35
30


Hay un número creciente de testimonios de representantes del régimen ucraniano de que la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pisky y Avdiivka se ha vuelto verdaderamente crítica. Es de destacar que el presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, admitió lo mismo el día anterior, llamando "infierno" a lo que está sucediendo al oeste de Donetsk.

Zelensky se hace eco de los llamados "voluntarios" y participantes directos en las hostilidades de las formaciones armadas ucranianas. Cada vez aparecen más pruebas en la red de que la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha dejado de controlarse a la vez en varios tramos de la línea del frente en la zona de Pesok y Avdiivka. El ejército ucraniano, después de huir de las posiciones avanzadas en Pisky, dice que “tuvieron que retirarse bajo el fuego interminable de la artillería rusa”.

Hay evidencia de un nuevo éxito de nuestras tropas en el área de Avdiivka. Según los últimos datos, se está trabajando para destruir las fortificaciones enemigas en el área de la planta de coque AKHZ - Avdeevsky. Esta es una de las empresas más grandes de Donbass. Ya se han eliminado varias posiciones fortificadas. El enemigo, al perder posiciones fortificadas, busca una oportunidad para retirarse a otros sectores, pero el problema para él es que otros sectores están lejos de estar tan poderosamente fortificados como la línea principal. Y esta línea ya no es una sola línea para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que en varios sectores a la vez, ataques de artillería y combate. aviación se han producido infracciones.

El ejército ucraniano, que participa en las hostilidades en Pesky y Avdiivka, escribe en las redes sociales sobre grandes pérdidas y señala que no han tenido tales pérdidas en esta dirección desde 2015.

Sólo en el último día, las tropas rusas y la Milicia Popular han llevado a cabo ataques que han provocado la eliminación de al menos 680 militantes ucranianos en las posiciones mencionadas. Muchos terminaron bajo los escombros de sus propias fortificaciones de hormigón, destruidas por ataques masivos de artillería y bombas aéreas.



Las acciones de asalto al oeste de Donetsk también son tanque divisiones Según algunos informes, los tanques están cubiertos por BMPT "Terminator". Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas de defensa del enemigo son al menos dos veces más grandes que nuestras fuerzas involucradas en Pesky y Avdiivka.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Biden está senil.
> 
> Aunque es un puto carnicero (ahí están sus declaraciones cuando el bombardeo de Belgrado) ahora no le veo cavilando tanto, alguien está detrás de él moviendo los hilos yankis, la Kamala otra psicópata, no la veo, va de perfil bajo, la Pelosi es otra puta vieja, por eso me inclino por Blinken, el judío, ese es el ejecutor de las órdenes del Deep State



Hay quien dice que los Obama influyen en esta administración. Y todas las locuras que hacen en realidad las tenía programadas Killary para 2016, así que está claro que la misma fuerza dirige a todos estos títeres.


----------



## Republicano (3 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Opinion | Why Pelosi’s Visit to Taiwan Is Utterly Reckless
> 
> 
> The timing could not be worse. The Ukraine war is not over.
> ...



Tiene pinta de que al cómico lo van a dejar tirado como una colilla. Podía haber negociado el reconocimiento de Crimea y la autonomía del donbass, pero por fiarse de los anglos va a dejar como legado una ucrania sin salida al mar y sin sus zonas más ricas, en la más absoluta de las miserias, una deuda enorme con la industria armamentística americana, millones de emigrados y cientos de miles de hombres muertos.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hasta esta mañana, la respuesta de China a la provocación estadounidense ha sido:
> 
> 1. condena a nivel diplomático.
> 2. Un ejercicio militar en el que se disparan misiles, incluidos misiles con capacidad nuclear, pero hasta ahora con ojivas no nucleares.
> ...



Fue una demostración del poder de los EEUU frente a China. Siendo pragmáticos China aun no esta preparada para enfrentarse a EEUU económicamente hablando. Mas que militar el futuro conflicto será económico en primer lugar.

El mejor cliente de China es precisamente EEUU, casi un 20% de sus exportaciones las acapara dicho país. La Union Europea supone otro 10%, UK casi un 3%, Japon un 5%. De tal modo que hoy EEUU y sus aliados suponen mas del 40% de las ventas de China.

Al contrario que Rusia, China dudo pueda vender en otro sitio lo que dejaría de vender fruto de las sanciones. La única solución pasa por intentar que los aliados de EEUU declinen sumarse a las sanciones. 

Aquí entra de lleno el actual conflicto Ucraniano, el deterioro de las economías de la UE favorece los planes Chinos y muy posiblemente todo el conflicto este coordinado entre ambos paises desde hace tiempo. Una Europa débil económicamente no podrá sumarse en imponer sanciones. Si la UE se niega posiblemente el resto de aliados Usanos se bajen del barco y opten por dejar solo a los EEUU en su cruzada.

EEUU no entrara solo en un conflicto donde no sepa que va a ganar.


----------



## faraico (3 Ago 2022)

no leo nada sobre los famosos spetsnaz.....están por allí??


o sólo hay milicianos dombass, voluntarios y chechenos?


----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Ago 2022)

La caída de Avdiivka seria un gran logro no tanto en el plano militar (que también lo es mucho) sino en el plano de darle una "normalidad" a la cuidad de Donetsk, mucho daño han hecho desde ese asentamiento


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> no leo nada sobre los famosos spetsnaz.....están por allí??
> 
> 
> o sólo hay milicianos dombass, voluntarios y chechenos?



- ¡Soldado López!
- ¡Sí, mi capitán!
- No lo vi ayer en la prueba de camuflaje.
- ¡Gracias, mi capitán!


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> La caída de Avdiivka seria un gran logro no tanto en el plano militar (que también lo es mucho) sino en el plano de dar{e una "normalidad" a la cuidad de Donetsk, mucho daño han hecho desde asentamiento




Seguirían haciéndolo desde otro lugar. La seguridad solo la tendrán cuando haya suficiente distancia del frente hacia la ciudad.


----------



## chemarin (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia soportó 8 años de provocaciones por parte imperial... Pero cuando Rusia estaba preparada
> y la OTAN se pasó de la raya en Ucrania, el oso ruso despertó y el mundo cambió de la noche
> a la mañana. China tiene que ver esto como su Maidan y empezar a prepararse para una guerra
> real. Probablemente no tengan 8 años.



Es cierto, pero qué diferencias de estilo entre Putin y los chinos, el primero habló lo justo y se preparó, cuando se sintió fuerte plantó cara a la OTAN. Eso es lo que tiene que hacer China, que se prepare e invada Taiwán con todas las consecuencias que eso tendría, pero que deje de amenazar si no está dispuesta a hacerlas realidad.


----------



## LIRDISM (3 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> La caída de Avdiivka seria un gran logro no tanto en el plano militar (que también lo es mucho) sino en el plano de dar{e una "normalidad" a la cuidad de Donetsk, mucho daño han hecho desde asentamiento



Tomar avdiivka es importante porque rompe un punto defensivo con muchas reservas ucranianas, si cae se rompe el frente en esa zona y ya solo faltaría Marinka para hacer un pleno.


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En EEUU demócratas y republicanos quieren terminar la globalización. Solo difieren en la estrategia.
> Porque quieren terminar con la globalización? Porque si se mantiene el status quo, China será la principal economía en 20 años o menos...
> EEUU quiere que el mundo vuelva al SXX, dos bloques...siendo ellos el lider politico, militar y economico del occidente...
> Como se lograria? Cortando los lazos de Europa y sudamerica con Rusia y China.
> ...


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

⚡Urgente⚡Tropas rusas entraron en Soledar⚡

Las fuentes de @wargonzo informan que los enfrentamientos con *mercenarios de habla inglesa* comenzaron en la planta de KNAUF ubicada dentro de la ciudad.



Cuando hace unos meses al senil se le escapo durante la visita a un grupo de soldados que comprobarían ellos mismo como son los soldados Ucranianos nos revelo uno de los mayores Spoiler de esta guerra.


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> imagino fusiles Mauser pistolas campogiro naranjeros carro de combate negrillos de la guerra civil, etc..



Cuando yo hice la mili se guardaba mucho de ese material tosco pero sencillo y fiable para las COES, cuya función sería montar un maquis en caso de invasión. Había guardada munición de 7.97x57mauser y un montón de nueve largo.
Cuando han mirado con detalle los Leopard 2A4 almacenados están casi todos irrecuperables


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Cuando yo hice la mili se guardaba mucho de ese material tosco pero sencillo y fiable para las COES, cuya función sería montar un maquis en caso de invasión. Había guardada munición de 7.97x57mauser y un montón de nueve largo.
> Cuando han mirado con detalle los Leopard 2A4 almacenados están casi todos irrecuperables



Probablemente es material canibalizado, no debían prever que se volvería a usar…hoy debe quedar de ellos solo las barcazas y poco más…


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (3 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Solo queda Putin






Menudo ingenuo.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ago 2022)

Se reporta que tropas rusas y de la RPD combaten ya a las afueras de Soledar.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> ⚡Urgente⚡Tropas rusas entraron en Soledar⚡
> 
> Las fuentes de @wargonzo informan que los enfrentamientos con *mercenarios de habla inglesa* comenzaron en la planta de KNAUF ubicada dentro de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Los extranjeros están llevando todo el peso de la guerra desde el primer momento. Anglos y polacos, con algunos despistados de otras nacionalidades. Los ucropitecos como mucho saben apretar un gatillo, o cortar a personas con una sierra como hacían sus simpáticos abuelos 80 años atrás.


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda .


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Sinceramente no entiendo tu mensaje.



Sí, no me he expresado bien.
Quiero decir, y hablo con el codo apoyado en mi barra y con mi cervecita fría, que para encontrar la verdad en nuestros medios tienes que hacer muchas cosas: tener en cuenta su tendencia, leer las noticias anteriores, saber quién lo maneja ahora, qué sección y qué hora del día. Por no mencionar que te dicen a quién hay que considerar amigo y enemigo, y qué cosas hay que dar por "sabidas", por "olvidadas" y cuáles no hace falta entender demasiado.
En China no necesitan nada de eso. Te guste o no, con o sin censura, está muy claro lo que hay, y alguien de allí que lea noticias occidentales tiene que armarse un lio de narices.


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> no leo nada sobre los famosos spetsnaz.....están por allí??
> 
> 
> o sólo hay milicianos dombass, voluntarios y chechenos?



Están en el norte buscando batallones de pingûinos


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



Realmente tienen opciones. La deuda americana es enorme pero en su mayor parte la poseen la SS, la FED y fondos de pensiones estadounidenses y de países se la OCDE. Colocar ese billón no sería tan traumatismo.



todas esas tenencias de deuda americana. En países cuyo PIB hace sospechar que hay anomalías (Luxemburgo, Suiza, Irlanda, Caimán, Bélgica) son aparcamientos exteriores de deuda seguramente en manos tmanien americanas. Así que perfectamente la FED podría comprar esa deuda en manos chinas .


----------



## Eslacaña (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Gemelos? en absoluto. Si cuando eran ambas naciones comunistas tuvieron ya serios distanciamientos, pues imagina ahora que Rusia es cristiana y conservadora. Independientemente de lo anterior, a Rusia le debe horrorizar un mundo donde no existe un contrapeso (los anglosajones) ante China. Que sí, que saben que con Washington-Londres no hay entendimiento posible, pero eso no quiere decir que deseen un mundo donde estos no existan y China sea el hegemón. Ni de coña. Saben que se los merendarían con cualquier excusa en pocas décadas. Ahora tienen ambos una relación de interés, obviamente, pero es solo eso. Así que Rusia va a jugar sus cartas de forma que pueda debilitar o destruir a ambos ¿y sabe qué? me parece muy bien.



Esto ya no es una custión de hermandades o amistades, esto es una cuestión de intereses. Ambos países, Rusia y China en estos momentos, tienen más intereses en común que temas en discordia. Lo de la religión, si uno tiene ojos rasgados y el otro no y otras nimiedades pasan a un segundo plano.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ago 2022)

*Operación militar especial de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa y eventos en Ucrania 03 agosto, día*
traducido en yandex
Los principales resultados de SVO en Ucrania para el 2 de agosto de 2022, desde el Canal de Telegram Rybar:

– Las fuerzas armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de las fuerzas ucranianas cerca del pueblo de MIKHAILCHINA SLOBODA en la región de Chernihiv

– En la región de Kharkov, no se produjeron cambios significativos en la línea del frente.

– En las horas de la noche, las fuerzas rusas infligieron una derrota de fuego contra las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en KHARKOV, Chugueyevei, distrito de Bogodukhov.

– El vks de Rusia golpeó las posiciones de las formaciones ucranianas en OLD SALTOV.

– Las fuerzas aliadas están llevando a cabo batallas ofensivas en la dirección de Bakhmut (artemovsky).

– Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa pudieron establecerse en las afueras del este de SOLEDAR, proporcionando una cabeza de puente para una mayor ofensiva hacia el interior de la ciudad. Hay batallas en BAHMUT.

- Hay batallas al Norte de *SOLEDAR*, en las cercanías de YAKOVLEVKA.

- Se reanudaron las batallas por IVANO-DARYEVKA.

– Las fuerzas aliadas repelieron un gran contraataque de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en POKROVSKOYE, el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas y se retiró a las posiciones iniciales hacia BAKHMUT.

– Al sur de BAKHMUT (ARTEMOVSK), hay batallas en un amplio frente desde las afueras de DOLOMITNY hasta JOLLY VALLEY.

– *Las fuerzas rusas después de feroces batallas ocuparon SEMIGORYE.*

– *Se recibe información sobre la ocupación de NM DNR TRAVNEVOGO.*

- Hay batallas en los suburbios controlados por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de DONETSK.

– Durante las batallas posicionales de NM DPR, con el apoyo de la artillería de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa, logró ocupar los alrededores del dique en las ARENAS. Bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas se encuentra aproximadamente la mitad del pueblo.

- El batallón 21 56 ompbr de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania cayó bajo fuego "amistoso", retirándose en dirección a VODOYNY.

–La artillería ucraniana atacó las ciudades de la aglomeración de Donetsk, incluidas las municiones de racimo con "minas pétalos".

– Las fuerzas aliadas responden con ataques de artillería concentrados en los bastiones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania al este y al sur de AVDEYEVKA, en SANDS, KRASNOGOROVKA y MARIINKA.

– Por la noche, las formaciones ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra la ciudad de STAKHANOV en LC.

- En la dirección de Zaporizhia, no hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente. Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa golpearon las posiciones enemigas en ZALIZNICHNY, MALAYA TOKMACHKA, KAMENSKY y NOVOANDREYEVKA.

– En la dirección de krivorozhsk, las partes se están preparando para librar duelos de artillería en la línea de contacto.

* * *


Según la información confiable disponible, en la región de Kherson, los militantes de las formaciones armadas ucranianas llevaron a cabo otra provocación sangrienta, informa el Ministerio de defensa ruso.

En una sección de la carretera cerca de la localidad de Dolgovoye, los nacionalistas dispararon contra un autobús con civiles que evacuaban al territorio controlado por las autoridades de Kiev. Al mismo tiempo, los especialistas del centro de operaciones psicológicas de información de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo la captura de fotos y videos de los ataques supuestamente indiscriminados de Rusia contra la población civil.

Tales acciones de las autoridades ucranianas demuestran su total indiferencia hacia el destino de sus propios ciudadanos y su absoluto desprecio por todas las normas y principios del derecho internacional humanitario.

* * *

La brigada eslava 1 eliminó a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de la mina ventstvol butovskaya, escribe el canal de Telegramas de la milicia popular de la RPD.

El video muestra imágenes del entrenamiento de artillería y el asalto de ventstvol por parte de los combatientes de NM DPR, así como un informe del Servicio de Prensa de NM DPR directamente desde posiciones ucranianas rechazadas.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Avances artillero-infanteros por todas partes. cuestion de tiempo, amegos. los dólares no valen lo que la valentía.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (3 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>





Al ignore por postear "noticias" que sabes muy bien que son mierda....................................................................SUBNORMAL


----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta que tropas rusas y de la RPD combaten ya a las afueras de Soledar.



ya se nota claramente la estrategia rusa
machacar a pepinazos 2-3 semanas, están son las semanas que los impacientes y otaneros aprovechan para salir de la cueva y soltar burradas como por ej: en 3 semanas rusia no ha ganado ni un centímetro, que ejercito más inútil

luego hacer una "falsa" ofensiva testeando las fuerzas ucranianas en pie, si todavía encuentran mucha resistencia, otra semana de pepinazos y volver a probarlo
debo reconocer que no conocía esta estrategia que la mayoría de foreros que seguía la actuación rusa en Siria ya la sabia
siguiendo esta linea,,, Odessa estará calentando hasta nov-diciembre si es que no se llega a un acuerdo antes
nikolaev y zaporiyia al completo deben caer para resguardar las nuevas fronteras de kherson


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y quien se la compraria ? Porque si tienes 1 trillon de dolares en bonos del Tesoro y no tienes quien te los compre , en realidad no tienes nada
> Incluso es peor . EE UU podria excluir a la RP China del SWIFT y prohibir a los corredores transferir dolares a cuentas chinas .
> Pero hay mas . Si la oferta de bonos es mayor que la demanda , el precio cae . La RP China estaria vendiendo en corto y la FED podria aprovechar para comprar con una autorizacion especial .
> Ademas , EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda .
> La RP China tendria dolares hiperinflacionados que no podria usar por las restricciones del SWIFT ...



Que lo hagan... El fin del dolar...


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ago 2022)

Pongo partes de un artículo. Es curioso como los medios occidentales, pase lo que pase, siempre ponen a EEUU como los buenos y da igual en cuantas guerras se quiera meter (no por ayudar a nadie, si no por sus propios intereses comerciales y para limitar el poder de otros paises para que no le hagan sombra y utilizando para ello a Europa) siempre es culpa del resto de paises. Que EEUU provocad a China con el viajecito de Pelosi.....no tienen culpa ninguna, es China quien lo usa para aumentar tensiones....no que las tensiones aumenten por un viaje que te han repetido hasta la saciedad no hagas precisamente para evitar ese aumento de tensiones.

Lo único que le importa a EEUU es el control de esa zona marítima y reducir el poder de China y tener donde poder asentar una base por si llegase el caso de guerra en un futuro con China. Para la prensa es China quien lo usa de excusa y EEUU una vez más no lo hace por su propio beneficio, lo hacen por solidaridad y proteger la democracia. Me recuerda mucho lo sucedido en Ucrania, la utilizan para debilitar a Rusia y a Europa intentandola meter en la UE (de no hacer esto no hubiese habido guerra) Tema aparte el litio, los trapicheos del hijo de Biden etc etc, pero no, todo lo que hace EEUU por su propio beneficio, para la prensa lo hace por "solidaridad" y el bien del mundo. Y en Europa tenemos que acostumbrarnos a que EEUU nos meta en guerra con un país tras otro por el beneficio de EEUU a costa de todos los Europeos. No podría pedir la ayuda de la UE ya la pidió en la última reunión en Madrid. Europa a día de hoy es simple y llanamente la vasalla de EEUU a costa de todos los Europeos que son las víctimas de políticos a los que parecen importar poco sus propios ciudadanos. No hemos salido de una y EEUU ya nos quiere meter en otra.


"China interpreta la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán como una falta de respeto a su soberanía y puede ser la* excusa perfecta para aumentar las tensiones con Estados Unidos*. 

Pelosi se reunió con la *presidenta de Taiwán, Tsai Ing-wen,* y proclamó que* Estados Unidos "no abandonará a Taiwán"*, isla que describió como un "ejemplo" para el mundo. La funcionaria aseguró que la "*solidaridad estadounidense* con Taiwán es crucial" y que la determinación de su país por "*proteger la democracia* taiwanesa y en el resto del mundo" permanece "inalterada". 

*Un enfrentamiento abierto entre EEUU y China no le interesa a este último país*, aunque Washington tampoco parecía por la labor. El presidente Joe Biden y otros funcionarios *instaron a Pelosi a no seguir adelante con su viaje* para evitar un episodio de tensión. Por otro lado, toda la atención y los esfuerzos están puestos en la crisis de Ucrania. Otro frente puede ser un problema demasiado grande con el que lidiar. 

"En Europa tenemos que acostumbrarnos al hecho de que una confrontación militar entre EEUU y China no es una fantasía lejana, *sino una opción realista con consecuencias de largo alcance para nuestras propias economías*", alerta Janka Oertel. Además de operaciones militares, otra escalada del conflicto podría repercutir en la guerra comercial. Si China actuara de alguna forma en respuesta a la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán, Washington podría* responder en forma de sanciones adicionales *o controles en la exportación. *Podría incluso pedir el apoyo de la Unión Europea*, lo que podría, según Oertel, tener serias implicaciones para los negocios europeos en China.


----------



## Bartleby (3 Ago 2022)

Ha dicho la Unión europea que está dispuesta a poner sanciones a China, aún más duras que las que ha impuesto a Rusia. Pobre Europa!!


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es el Mundo Today ni El Jueves que es RTVE
> 
> 
> *14.49 - España no puede enviar sus tanques Leopard 2A4 a Ucrania ya que están "en un estado absolutamente deplorable" y podrían suponer un peligro para las personas que los disparan, ha asegurado este martes la ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles.
> ...



Antonio y sus menestras mienten siempre, el motivo real de no enviar a Ucrania los Leopards españoles, es la negativa alemana, con los carros alemanes que fueron destruidos en el norte de Siria a las fuerzas turcas, ya tuvieron suficiente mala propaganda.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



La idea es que la guerra contra Rusia la pague Europa y la guerra contra China la paguen EEUU y sus aliados en Asia.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Esto ya no es una custión de hermandades o amistades, esto es una cuestión de intereses. Ambos países, Rusia y China en estos momentos, tienen más intereses en común que temas en discordia. Lo de la religión, si uno tiene ojos rasgados y el otro no y otras nimiedades pasan a un segundo plano.



Estamos diciendo lo mismo. Esto es como lo que explicaba ese diplomático español retirado en un vídeo que vimos en el hilo: 'no existe la moral en relaciones internacionales, solo interés'... o algo así.


----------



## faraico (3 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho la Unión europea que está dispuesta a poner sanciones a China, aún más duras que las que ha impuesto a Rusia. Pobre Europa!!



Igual no viene mal para reindustrializar europa


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Ago 2022)

Tutankhabrón dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que será una excusa para no enviar los carros.

¿O nos está contando la ministra que el Ejército español no tiene esos carros tan caros guardados en perfecto estado de uso por lo que pudiera pasar?


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

_Quienes crean que los aliados europeos de Estados Unidos se sumarán a una guerra con China por Taiwán, desencadenada por esta visita innecesaria, están leyendo muy mal lo que pasa en el mundo: _*Europa ya está sumida en una guerra existencial con Rusia por Ucrania.*

*Tensión con China: un viaje de alto nivel con una irresponsabilidad absoluta y de enorme peligrosidad*
*La visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán es una provocación que, de hecho, perjudica los intereses estratégicos de EE.UU.*
3 de agosto de 202203:41
Thomas L. Friedman
THE NEW YORK TIMES





La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, recibe la bienvenida a su llegada al aeropuerto de Sungshan en Taipei. (AFP)HANDOUT - Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Aff


NUEVA YORK.- Siento mucho respeto por *Nancy Pelosi*, la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos. Pero su viaje de esta semana a Taiwán, a contrapelo de los deseos del presidente *Joe Biden*, es una *inconsciencia de una irresponsabilidad absoluta y de una enorme peligrosidad.*
Nada bueno saldrá de este viaje. Después de esta visita puramente simbólica, Taiwán no será ni más seguro ni más próspero, pero las cosas que pueden salir mal son muchas, *incluida una respuesta militar de Pekín que arrastre a Estados Unidos a un conflicto indirecto con dos superpotencias nucleares al mismo tiempo, Rusia y China.*






Nancy Pelosi, en su llegada al aeropuerto en Taipei. (AFP)HANDOUT - Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Aff

Y quienes crean que los aliados europeos de Estados Unidos se sumarán a una guerra con China por Taiwán, desencadenada por esta visita innecesaria, están leyendo muy mal lo que pasa en el mundo: *Europa ya está sumida en una guerra existencial con Rusia por Ucrania.*
Empecemos por el conflicto indirecto con Rusia y la *ominosa sombra del viaje de Pelosi sobre el mismo.*

En las relaciones internacionales, a veces no hay que apartar la vista del premio mayor. Y hoy el premio está clarísimo:* garantizar que Ucrania sea capaz, como mínimo, de frenar la invasión injustificada de Vladimir Putin*, y como hipótesis de máxima, revertirla, porque si la invasión tiene éxito, se convertirá en una amenaza directa para la estabilidad de la Unión Europea.
Para que Ucrania tenga las mejores posibilidades de revertir la invasión rusa a Ucrania, Biden y su asesor de seguridad nacional, Jake Sullivan, mantuvieron una serie de reuniones muy duras con los líderes de Pekín, *donde les imploraron que China no ingrese al conflicto suministrando ayuda militar a Rusia*, sobre todo ahora que el arsenal de Putin da muestras de desgaste, tras cinco meses de guerra.





El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Taiwán, Joseph Wu, dando la bienvenida a la Presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, a su llegada al Aeropuerto Sungshan en Taipei. (AFP)HANDOUT - Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Aff
Según un alto funcionario norteamericano, Biden le dijo personalmente al presidente* Xi Jinping* que si China se metía en la guerra del lado de Rusia, las exportaciones chinas corrían riesgo de perder sus dos mercados más importantes: Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea. *No olvidemos que China es uno de los mejores fabricantes de drones del mundo, el arma que más necesitan en este momento las tropas de Putin.*
China ha respondido no proveyendo ayuda a Putin, mientras que Estados Unidos y la OTAN han brindado a Ucrania una importante cantidad de armamento avanzado y apoyo de inteligencia que han causado serias pérdidas militares a Rusia, un ostensible aliado de China.
*Deliberada provocación*
En base a todo esto, ¿me pueden explicar qué hace la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes norteamericana en Taiwán, en deliberada provocación a China, convirtiéndose en el más alto funcionario de Estados Unidos que visita Taiwán desde 1997, cuando China era económica y políticamente mucho menos poderosa que hoy en día?
No podría haber elegido peor momento. A ver si nos entendemos: la guerra en Ucrania no terminó, y en privado los funcionarios de la Casa Blanca están mucho más preocupados por la dirigencia de Ucrania de lo que dejan saber.* Entre la Casa Blanca y el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelensky, existe una desconfianza absoluta, mucho más profunda de lo que se deja traslucir.*
Para colmo, la Casa Blanca sigue creyendo que* Putin es capaz de usar una pequeña arma nuclear contra Ucrania *si ve que sus ejércitos enfrentan una derrota inminente.

El presidente chino, Xi Jinping, durante una reciente visita a la región de XinjiangYan Yan - Xinhua
Ahora pasemos al potencial conflicto indirecto con China que podría desatarse por la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán, sin olvidar que la geopolítica más elemental desaconseja coquetear con una guerra de dos frentes contra otras dos superpotencias al mismo tiempo.
Según los medios de noticias chinos, en su conversación de la semana pasada, *el presidente Xi le dijo a Biden que “el que juega con fuego sale chamuscado”*, en referencia a cualquier involucramiento de Estados Unidos en los asuntos de Taiwán, como por ejemplo una visita de Pelosi.
El equipo de Seguridad Nacional le explicó con pelos y señales a Pelosi por qué no debía viajar a Taiwán, pero Biden no la llamó personalmente para pedírselo, por temor a mostrar debilidad ante China o dejar un flanco abierto para el ataque de los republicanos antes de las elecciones de medio mandato.
Por supuesto que, como dicen algunos, Biden podría simplemente desentenderse de la bravuconada de Xi, apoyar a Pelosi a fondo y decirle a Xi que si amenaza a Taiwán del modo que sea, el que “saldrá chamuscado” será él. *Podría funcionar, y hasta es posible que la satisfacción nos dure un par de días. También podría desencadenar la Tercera Guerra Mundial…*
En mi opinión, tendría que haber sido Taiwán la que le pida a Pelosi que por el momento no vaya. *De hecho, dudo mucho que en el fondo de su corazón las autoridades de Taiwán quieran la visita de Pelosi ahora. *De hecho, el gobierno de la presidenta taiwanesa Tsai Ing-wen ha sido muy cauteloso y muy constante en sus esfuerzos por defender la independencia de Taiwán pero sin darle a China la mínima excusa para emprender una acción militar.
Lamentablemente, temo que en China existe un consenso cada vez más generalizado de que el problema con Taiwán solo se resuelve por la vía militar, pero Pekín quiere hacerlo según su propio cronograma. Y *nuestro objetivo debería ser disuadir a China de una aventura militar según nuestro propio cronograma, o sea para siempre.
The New York Times*


----------



## Como El Agua (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Realmente tienen opciones. La deuda americana es enorme pero en su mayor parte la poseen la SS, la FED y fondos de pensiones estadounidenses y de países se la OCDE. Colocar ese billón no sería tan traumatismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144479
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144480
> todas esas tenencias de deuda americana. En países cuyo PIB hace sospechar que hay anomalías (Luxemburgo, Suiza, Irlanda, Caimán, Bélgica) son aparcamientos exteriores de deuda seguramente en manos tmanien americanas. Así que perfectamente la FED podría comprar esa deuda en manos chinas .



No solo es atacar al dólar o no. China sabe que tarde o temprano tendrá que responder militarmente a alguna de las múltiples provocaciones de las que será objeto. Inmediatamente que responda les van a robar, incautar como llaman los políticos euroatlantistas, todos sus activos en occidente como está pasando con Rusia o ha pasado ya con Libia o Venezuela.
Por ello tienen que recuperar lo que puedan.
Están desacoplandose del occidente dominado por EEUU, hablamos solo 800 millones de personas frente al resto del mundo y necesitan tiempo.
Que sí, que esos 800 millones tienen muchos recursos financieros pero basados en moneda fiat y no amparada por materias primas reales como los BRICS..
Es un juego complejo y con infinidad de variables, puede haber muchas sorpresas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y le voy a poner un ejemplo muy elocuente de lo que le digo: Miguel Hernández, probablemente el mejor poeta del siglo XX español. En Alicante, como toda su familia, era un campesino más, que vivía en el marco ideológico de la iglesia española de principios del siglo. Su amistad con Ramón Sijé tenía de base los principios católicos y conservadores. Sólo después Miguel siguió su propio camino, en todos los sentidos.
> 
> ¿Y qué ocurrió durante la Guerra Civil? Que a Miguel Hernández lo usaron y lo dejaron tirado. Porque era un verdadero poeta popular. Pero no era un pijo de los que iban a pasar las tardes a la Colina de lo Chopos, a la Residencia de Estudiantes. No era un comunista caviar, no era un Alberti, un Bergamín ni tantos otros que se sacaron el carnet por moda. Y esto lo sé porque alguien muy cercano a mí lo estudió: ¿sabe qué pasó cuando llegó la última retirada de Madrid? Que los comunistas de carnet lo dejaron tirado y no lo evacuaron. Y el pobre Miguel vivió semanas dando vueltas. Donde por cierto, Cossío le ofreció refugio en las nieblas de estas montañas de Cantabria.
> 
> El resultado ya lo conoce. Y cómo murió Hernández. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo a los comunistas de la visa oro, los mismos izquierdistas traidores de siempre, hoy y siempre. Pero nunca a la verdadera veta rebelde del español unido a la tierra, de un Miguel Hernández.



*La fábrica-ciudad*, poema escrito por *Miguel Hernández* en *Járkov*, URSS (1937)

"Son al principio un leve proyecto sobre planos,
propósitos, palabras, papel, la nada apenas,
esos graves tractores que parten de las manos
como ganaderías sólidas con cadenas.

Se congregan metales de zonas diferentes,
prueban su calidad los finos probadores,
la fundición, la forja, los metálicos dientes.
Y empieza el nacimiento veloz de los tractores.

Id conmigo a la fábrica-ciudad: venid, que quiero
contemplar con los pueblos las creaciones violentas,
la gestación del aire y el parto del acero,
el hijo de las manos y de las herramientas.

La fábrica se halla guardada por las flores,
los niños, los cristales, en dirección al día.
Dentro de ella son leves trabajos y sudores,
porque la libertad puso allí la alegría.

Fragor de acero herido, resoplidos brutales,
hierro latente, hierro candente, torturado,
trepidando, piafando, rodando en espirales,
en ruedas, en motores, caballo huracanado.

Una visión de hierro, de fortaleza innata,
un clamor de metales probados, perseguidos,
mientras de nave en nave se encabrita y desata
con dólmenes de espuma, chispazos y rugidos.

Es como una extensión de furias que contienen
su casco apasionado sobre desfiladeros,
contra muros en donde se gastan, van y vienen,
con llamas de sudor y grasa los obreros.

Chimeneas de humo largo, sordo, grasiento,
acosan con penumbras a la creadora masa,
a la generadora masa que obra el portento,
el tractor con los dientes sepultados en grasa.

Hornos de fogonazos: perspectivas de lumbre.
Irradian los carbones como el sol, las calderas,
los lavaderos donde llega la muchedumbre
del metal que retiene sus escorias primeras.

Laten motores como del agua poseídos,
hélices submarinas, martillos, campanarios,
correas, ejes, chapas. Y se oyen estallidos,
choques de terremotos, rumores planetarios.

Leones de azabache, por estas naves grises,
selvas civilizadas, calenturientas moles,
relucen los obreros de todos los países
como si trabajaran en la creación de soles.

En la sección de fraguas y sonidos más puros,
se hacen más consistentes las domadas fierezas.
Y el tornillo penetra como un sexo seguro,
tenaz, uniendo partes, desarrollando piezas.

Veloz de mano en mano, crece el tractor y pasa
a ser un movimiento de titán laborioso,
un colosal anhelo de hacer la espiga rasa,
fértiles los baldíos, dilatado el reposo.

Ya va a llegar el día feliz sobre la frente
de los trabajadores: aquel día profundo
en que sea el minuto jornada suficiente
para hacer un tractor capaz de arar el mundo.

Ya despliega el vigor su piel generadora,
su central de energías, sus titánicos rastros.
Y los hombres se entregan a la función creadora
con la seguridad suprema de los astros.

La fábrica-ciudad estalla en su armonía
mecánica de brazos y aceros impulsores.
Y a un grito de sirenas, arroja sobre el día,
en un grandioso parto, raudales de tractores."


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Igual no viene mal para reindustrializar europa



No puede haber industria sin recursos energéticos asegurados y a precios accesibles

Que industria vas a montar cuando la electricidad y el gas te cuestan 10 veces más que a tu competencia


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

Y donde está la turbina???

*El canciller Alemán Scholz sobre el transporte de la turbina de suministro de gas*
03/08/2022

El canciller alemán Scholz: *no hay sanciones sobre el gas, no hay ninguna razón por la que no pueda realizarse la entrega de la turbina.*
Canciller Scholz de Alemania: la turbina puede ser transportada en cualquier momento, pero se necesita una contraparte que realmente la quiera.
Tenemos que prepararnos para que, aunque el transporte de la turbina se lleve a cabo, pueda haber más interrupciones de suministro en el futuro.
Los ciudadanos se están preparando para ahorrar energía, hay un impulso en Alemania para reducir el consumo.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Y quien se la compraria ? Porque si tienes 1 trillon de dolares en bonos del Tesoro y no tienes quien te los compre , en realidad no tienes nada
> Incluso es peor . EE UU podria excluir a la RP China del SWIFT y prohibir a los corredores transferir dolares a cuentas chinas .
> Pero hay mas . Si la oferta de bonos es mayor que la demanda , el precio cae . La RP China estaria vendiendo en corto y la FED podria aprovechar para comprar con una autorizacion especial .
> Ademas , EE UU puede amenzar a la RP China con monetizar deuda . Imprimir 1 trillon de dolares para comprar su propia deuda .
> La RP China tendria dolares hiperinflacionados que no podria usar por las restricciones del SWIFT ...



Si USA prohíbe el SWIFT a China, USA se queda sin Wallmart y 30.000 compañías, puede que muchas más que se nutren del mercado chino para que la gente USAna subsista.

Los bonos a 10 años no para de subir intereses porque nadie los compra, pero si China va repartiendo con descuentos sobre mercado habrá quien los compre, todo el mundo quiere duros a 4 pesetas aunque luego nadie acepte esos duros, aparte como crees que China esta realizando sus inversiones en el mundo pues gracias a esos dólares, compre empresas y tierras a cambio de papel USAno.

China se basta con su mercado interno, parte de países islámicos, Sudamérica y Europa, esta si no hace el tonto ya que Europa vende mucho en China como ya se ha posteado.

Monetarizar deuda significa que el dólar deja de ser moneda refugio.

USA a jugado demasiado a deslocalizar, ahora le toca volver a su país pero eso no se consigue en un año o dos, como mínimo es necesario una década y muchas ganas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No puede haber industria sin recursos energéticos asegurados y a precios accesibles
> 
> Que industria vas a montar cuando la electricidad y el gas te cuestan 10 veces más que a tu competencia



Desindustrializaciones en una zona (occidente) favoreciendo a otros (Asia)…el que no lo vea es para hacérselo mirar…

O es un troll de la OTAN…


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No puede haber industria sin recursos energéticos asegurados y a precios accesibles
> 
> Que industria vas a montar cuando la electricidad y el gas te cuestan 10 veces más que a tu competencia



Aranceles más elevados a todo producto que tu quieras fabricar y que llegue de esos paises más baratos. Te saldría más caro el obtener esos mismos productos pero aumentaría el empleo y con ello se favorecería la economía al haber más dinero que gastar, dinero que además gastarías en tu propio país cerrando la rueda. Evidentemente esto solo funciona si los paises que compran a paises donde es más barato fabricar (ya no solo por costes eléctricos, si no en gran parte porque la gente en esos paises trabaja como esclavos por sueldos miserables) deciden poner esos aranceles altos para que no compense traerlos de otros paises y así limitar las importaciones. Evidentemente es muy complicado que esto se pueda dar y poder poner a todos de acuerdo y seguir compitiendo al mismo nivel económico. Sin ir más lejos en Ucrania era muy barato el grano y el aceite, precisamente por la mano de obra barata, uso de pesticidas que no se permiten en Europa, si entrase en la UE los costes de comprar esa misma materia se dispararán. Y por tanto la alternativa sería poder permitir cultivar más grano (actualmente no se cultiva no por falta de espacio, si no porque la UE no lo permite a los agricultores) y que sean productos que se generan aquí, aunque sean algo más caros. Que bastante caro está saliendo ahora por no ser previsores (ayudas económicas desorbitadas, aumento del precio de esos productos)....Y si aumentas tu producción, abaratarías costes con lo que la diferencia se rebajaría.

De hecho la excusa del cambio climático les iria de lujo. Lo hacemos para aumentar empleos, evitar que nos corten el grifo y nos presiones como está haciendo ahora Rusia con el gas......y evitamos los buques portacontenedores (cada uno consume como 50 millones de coches)


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No es el Mundo Today ni El Jueves que es RTVE
> 
> 
> *14.49 - España no puede enviar sus tanques Leopard 2A4 a Ucrania ya que están "en un estado absolutamente deplorable" y podrían suponer un peligro para las personas que los disparan, ha asegurado este martes la ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles.
> ...



Hay una serie de "miembros" de la OTAN que mejor le sería a esta organizació no haberlos acogido nunca. En realidad son países-con-ejércitos-de-mierda que van de gorrones no invirtiendo nada en defensa y se aprovechan de su estratétiga ubicación geográfica para que "papa-EEUU" los defienda gratis. Ejemplos: España, Canada, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia ...


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una serie de "miembros" de la OTAN que mejor le sería a esta organizació no haberlos acogido nunca. En realidad son países-con-ejércitos-de-mierda que van de gorrones no invirtiendo nada en defensa y se aprovechan de su estratétiga ubicación geográfica para que "papa-EEUU" los defienda gratis. Ejemplos: España, Canada, Estonia, Lituania, Letonia ...



España no se aprovecha nada. Sólo tenemos amenazas ante las que la OTAN no va a mover un dedo. Es más, puede que intenten lanzarnos contra Argelia pronto.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si USA prohíbe el SWIFT a China, USA se queda sin Wallmart y 30.000 compañías, puede que muchas más que se nutren del mercado chino para que la gente USAna subsista.
> 
> Los bonos a 10 años no para de subir intereses porque nadie los compra, pero si China va repartiendo con descuentos sobre mercado habrá quien los compre, todo el mundo quiere duros a 4 pesetas aunque luego nadie acepte esos duros, aparte como crees que China esta realizando sus inversiones en el mundo pues gracias a esos dólares, compre empresas y tierras a cambio de papel USAno.
> 
> ...



Creo que a menudo interpretamos erróneamente la base desde la que debemos comprender los hechos. Quiero decir que no es 'lo que a USA le conviene' o 'lo que USA va a hacer o dejar de hacer'. USA es otro títere disparándose en los pies. Los que se quieren beneficiar con todas estas maniobras internacionales, son los propietarios de esas macro-corporaciones (Vanguard, Blacrock, etc.). Eso lo hemos ido viendo sobre todo en Europa cuando aprovechando la crisis de la pandemia, fueron comprando empresas a precio de saldo. Ahora podrían caer miles de empresas norteamericanas, al igual que muchas más de otras naciones, aliadas o no y esta gente las compraría para seguir aumentando su ya hipertrofiado tamaño. Y creo que gran parte del motivo de las locuras que estamos viviendo, es precisamente ese, condensar por económico y control.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Es una pena
> Pero eso han sufrido muchos niños en donestk y lugansk
> Donde peiodistas politicos etc hablaban de matar rusos o cuando esa locanpolitica ucraniana entraba a un colegio de niños y a una niña que tiene nombre rusos la humilla y le dice que tiene que cambiarse los nombres por ucranianos
> Y eso es epoca maidan
> ...



La democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos que existen, puesto que no hay ninguno bueno. El problema de la democracia es que hay que cuidarla, mimarla, fomentarla y defenderla. Si no se hace siempre puede venir un vendedor de crecepelo y utilizar los mecanismos democráticos para desmontarla e instaurar un estado totalitario, llamemos a ese vendedor de crecepelos Hitler, Maduro o Putin. Es necesario que en el grueso de la población haya cierta cultura, aptitud y actitud ciudaddana para que eso ocurra. Lamentablemente creo que en España no se dan esas condiciones y lo único que nos tiene domesticados es la pertenencia a la UE y la OTAN lo que ha impedido que terminemos a hostias en estos últimos 46 años de "democracia". 

El problema de la democracia es que son muy pocos países donde la población tiene la madurez mental y la inteligencia como para permitir que una democracia prospere y sobreviva.


----------



## Salamandra (3 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Aranceles más elevados a todo producto que tu quieras fabricar y que llegue de esos paises más baratos. Te saldría más caro el obtener esos mismos productos pero aumentaría el empleo y con ello se favorecería la economía al haber más dinero que gastar, dinero que además gastarías en tu propio país cerrando la rueda. Evidentemente esto solo funciona si los paises que compran a paises donde es más barato fabricar (ya no solo por costes eléctricos, si no en gran parte porque la gente en esos paises trabaja como esclavos por sueldos miserables) deciden poner esos aranceles altos para que no compense traerlos de otros paises y así limitar las importaciones. Evidentemente es muy complicado que esto se pueda dar y poder poner a todos de acuerdo y seguir compitiendo al mismo nivel económico. Sin ir más lejos en Ucrania era muy barato el grano y el aceite, precisamente por la mano de obra barata, uso de pesticidas que no se permiten en Europa, si entrase en la UE los costes de comprar esa misma materia se dispararán. Y por tanto la alternativa sería poder permitir cultivar más grano (actualmente no se cultiva no por falta de espacio, si no porque la UE no lo permite a los agricultores) y que sean productos que se generan aquí, aunque sean algo más caros. Que bastante caro está saliendo ahora por no ser previsores (ayudas económicas desorbitadas, aumento del precio de esos productos)....
> 
> De hecho la excusa del cambio climático les iria de lujo. Lo hacemos para aumentar empleos, evitar que nos corten el grifo y nos presiones como está haciendo ahora Rusia con el gas......y evitamos los buques portacontenedores (cada uno consume como 50 millones de coches)



Ya, el problema es que alguien quiera que tu empieces a ser la fábrica del pequeño universo que queda y con lo que ya se sabe que no conviene deslocalizar y por supuesto vendiendo todo lo vendible, que no somos China ¿no? Bonito futuro dejamos a nuestros hijos.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tal como están las cosas de aquí al año que viene mejor nos abres un hilo de como aprender ruso básico burbuja style
> con las típicas frases de toda al vida.
> 
> me rindo no dispare
> ...



No pierda el tiempo en esa idiotez, aprenda chino, le será más útil.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> El psicópata de zerdenski mandando a su pueblo a la muerte segura solo por ralentizar el avance ruso y con ello se desangre más la UE, verdadero objetivo de biden.
> 
> Lo que está haciendo biden es lo más loco que hemos llegado a vivir de un presidente de EEUU. Utilizar a Ucrania como ariete para evitar una Eurasia fuerte, a costa de las vidas de miles y miles de ucranianos que están obligados a ponerse a tiro del ejército ruso. Está abriendo la puerta para un nuevo conflicto en los Balcanes. Y encima ha cabreado al gigante chino. Es un puto pirómano que sabe que le queda poco en el convento y hace honor al dicho.
> 
> ...



La situación es excelente. Un paso decisivo y trascendental como es que España (y otros estados de la UE) rompa con la OTAN solo podría darse en una situación desesperada como la que vamos a sufrir.


----------



## otroyomismo (3 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El día en que en el ejercito hagan un inventario bien hecho y descubren la cantidad de chatarra que se guarda en los polvorines que no vale para nada es que van a flipar en el ministerio de Defensa ... Te lo dice uno que hizo la mili en el polvorín del Viso y lo ha visto en primera persona.



je. Me acuerdo del parque movil de mi unidad (Policia Militar). el 80% de los vehiculos no se movian  (las furgo "Siatas"). Solo iban las Nissan Vanette


----------



## Arraki (3 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> ya se nota claramente la estrategia rusa
> machacar a pepinazos 2-3 semanas, están son las semanas que los impacientes y otaneros aprovechan para salir de la cueva y soltar burradas como por ej: en 3 semanas rusia no ha ganado ni un centímetro, que ejercito más inútil
> 
> luego hacer una "falsa" ofensiva testeando las fuerzas ucranianas en pie, si todavía encuentran mucha resistencia, otra semana de pepinazos y volver a probarlo
> ...



Hay que sumar la necesidad de dar descanso, rotación y acondicionamiento de la estrategia a las nuevas necesidades. Además que mientras preparas la nueva ofensiva de infantería vas eliminando las defensas terrestres y los equipos del enemigo además de reforzar la logística. Las ofensivas siempre requieren de mayor número de efectivos que el mantenimiento de la línea.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay quien dice que los Obama influyen en esta administración. Y todas las locuras que hacen en realidad las tenía programadas Killary para 2016, así que está claro que la misma fuerza dirige a todos estos títeres.



Es que no lo ocultan:


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No corre bajo el SWIFT sino que se pueden crear pasarelas que transforman sus protocolos de uno a otro, es como si yo envió este mensaje, que esta escrito bajo Windows y otra persona lo lee en una tablet que corre bajo Android, el https hace de pasarela.



Si los dueños de SWIFT no hubiesen dado el ok 
CIPS no existiría, sería otra cosa 
Quiénes son lo dueños de BIS y SWIFT

Igual les estoy exigiendo demasiado, como preguntarle quienes son los dueños de la FED


----------



## vettonio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y donde está la turbina???
> 
> *El canciller Alemán Scholz sobre el transporte de la turbina de suministro de gas*
> 03/08/2022
> ...



El Scholtz es patético. Seguro que está deseando que Rusia acelere y acabe la guerra rápido.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ago 2022)

todo un clasico de la desinfo del XXI y en especial de los bastardos y suis finacieros: reculando que es gerundio u donde dije digo digo diego

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

musiquita a lo apocalypse now para los azovitos



*El comando ucraniano dejó en claro que en lugar de una contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson, el ejército ruso podría lanzar su contraofensiva*

Hoy, 11: 07
23




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





El comando operativo ucraniano "Sur" publicó un mensaje en el que ya no hay una declaración sobre la "contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson", pero hay información diametralmente opuesta. Entonces, en la declaración de los representantes del comando se dice que "la probabilidad de una contraofensiva rusa en el norte de la región de Kherson está creciendo".

Del resumen de la UOK APU "Sur":

La situación en la zona operativa es compleja y tensa. El enemigo continúa realizando batallas a lo largo de toda la línea de defensa.
El informe dice que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están "formando una fuerza de ataque en la dirección de Krivoy Rog". Los representantes del comando dicen que "existe una probabilidad creciente de una contraofensiva enemiga con más planes para llegar a la frontera administrativa de la región de Kherson".

Recordemos que durante junio y julio, el comando ucraniano anunció constantemente la preparación de su propia "contraofensiva" en Kherson. Se informó que "para el otoño" Kherson "será recapturado". Tales declaraciones se hicieron no solo en el Ministerio de Defensa, sino también en la oficina de Zelensky. Uno de los meteorólogos habituales en esta ocasión es el Sr. Arestovich.

Ahora no se dice nada sobre esto, pero se afirma la complejidad y la tensión de la situación para las propias Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en toda la dirección sur de la operación militar especial que llevan a cabo las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

los viejos Piones tiene mucho que hablar. mejor conservados que los leopardos sin dientes de la robles. el que tuvo sabe retener. con preparación a conciencia de de esto, ni himars ni leches: cuestion de tiempo

*ACS "Pion". Unidad de artillería autopropulsada 2S7 "Pion": especificaciones y fotos*







ACS "Pion". Unidad de artillería autopropulsada 2S7 "Pion": especificaciones y fotos - Sobre Todo

*Contenido: *

Historia de la creacion
Elaborar una herramienta
"God of War con un don nuclear"
Descripción del diseño del complejo de artillería "Pion".
Unidad de potencia ACS y chasis
Manteniendo el fuego
Armamento
Protección y armas nucleares
Unidad de artillería autopropulsada 2S7M "Malka"
San Petersburgo: Museo de Artillería
El cañón autopropulsado de 203 mm 2S7 (objeto 216) pertenece al arma de artillería de la reserva del Alto Mando Supremo. En el ejército, recibió el nombre en clave - ACS "Pion". Las fotos de este artículo demuestran claramente todo el poder de esta arma. Está diseñado para suprimir armas nucleares y otros* objetivos críticos ubicados en profundidad táctica (a una distancia de hasta 47 km).*





*Historia de la creacion*
*La creación de ACS "Pion" comenzó con una decisión de 1967 del Consejo de Ministros de la Unión Soviética. La asignación indicaba que se suponía que la nueva arma destruiría la tierra, el hormigón y las fortificaciones de hormigón armado, así como las instalaciones de artillería enemiga de largo alcance. Además, ACS "Pion" 2S7 fue diseñado como un "cazador" de sistemas de misiles tácticos y otros medios para lanzar ojivas nucleares. Según la asignación, el alcance mínimo de destrucción debía ser de 25 km.*


Y ahora, dos años después, de varios proyectos propuestos, el Consejo de Ministros eligió el trabajo de los diseñadores de la planta de Leningrado Kirov. La instalación "Pion" se creó sobre la base del chasis del tanque T-64 con una torre de mando abierta. Sin embargo, en el mismo año, se realizan cambios significativos en el trabajo de creación de una nueva arma. El motivo fue la presentación de los diseñadores de la planta de Volgogrado "Barricadas", quienes presentaron su proyecto de una instalación de artillería autopropulsada en un diseño abierto basado en el objeto 429. Como resultado, el Ministerio de Defensa decide combinar estos desarrollos, y el ACS "Pion" de *203 mm *se trasplanta a un nuevo chasis. Esta montura de artillería tenía un alcance de disparo de hasta 32 km con munición convencional y hasta 42 km con cargas activas-reactivas. El trabajo en la creación de un arma de largo alcance estaba en pleno apogeo, cuando en marzo de 1971 el GRAU aprueba los requisitos especificados para las características tácticas y técnicas del sistema proyectado. Se pidió a los ingenieros que estudiaran la posibilidad de utilizar un disparo especial del ZVB2 de un obús B-4 del mismo calibre. Al mismo tiempo, el alcance máximo de disparo de los proyectiles convencionales de 110 kilogramos se estableció en 35 km, y el alcance mínimo garantizado sin rebotes fue de 8,5 km. El rango de disparo más largo con munición especial activa-reactiva debía ser de 40 a 43 km.Todos estos cambios recayeron sobre los hombros del desarrollador principal del ACS "Pion" 2S7 - KB No. 3 de la planta de Kirov, que estaba dirigida por NS Popov.


*Elaborar una herramienta*
Al mismo tiempo, los ingenieros de la planta de Barrikady, bajo el liderazgo del diseñador jefe GI Sergeev, estaban desarrollando la unidad de artillería de los cañones autopropulsados Pion. Los residentes de Volgogrado diseñaron la ojiva según el esquema clásico, pero con una serie de peculiaridades. Por ejemplo, un barril plegable se convirtió en una solución interesante (un diseño monobloque se considera un clásico). Consistía en una recámara, un tubo de pivote, un acoplamiento, un manguito y una carcasa. El autor de este diseño es A.A. Kolokoltsev, un ingeniero de la planta de Obukhov, que lo desarrolló en los años setenta del siglo pasado. La elección de tal solución se explica por el hecho de que el equipo militar de artillería de mayor potencia (que es la "Peonía") está sujeto a un desgaste muy rápido de la parte estriada del cañón al disparar. Como resultado, los monobloques que se han vuelto inutilizables deben enviarse para su reemplazo a la fábrica, lo que requiere mucho tiempo. Todo esto lleva a la desactivación de esta instalación durante mucho tiempo. Los cañones plegables también están sujetos a un rápido desgaste, pero el proceso de reemplazo es bastante factible en un taller de artillería ubicado en la zona de primera línea, no requiere equipo específico y es relativamente sencillo.







*"God of War con un don nuclear"*
Este fue el apodo que recibió la nueva montura de artillería cuando fue presentada por los diseñadores de la planta de Leningrado en 1975. El Ministerio de Defensa agradeció de inmediato la nueva AAP. Y después de una serie de pruebas de campo y de fábrica, la comisión de expertos dio luz verde para su adopción y puesta en producción en masa. En el mismo año, se entregan las primeras copias a las tropas. Las brigadas de artillería de poder especial fueron equipadas con nuevas armas, y estaban destinadas a reprimir y eliminar artillería, armas nucleares, morteros, equipo pesado, servicios de retaguardia, mano de obra enemiga, puntos de mando y control. Ocho años después, en 1983, la unidad Pion experimentó su primera modernización. El modelo actualizado recibió un nombre en clave: "Malka". El índice GRAU se mantuvo igual, solo con una posdata: "M" -2C7M. Es seguro decir que los ingenieros soviéticos se adelantaron a su tiempo con su desarrollo, pues han pasado casi 40 años desde el lanzamiento del primer Pion, pero esto no impide que siga siendo la instalación de artillería más poderosa y demandada del mundo para este día. Según cifras oficiales, desde 1975 se han producido más de 300 unidades de estas armas. Después del colapso de la Unión Soviética, muchos de los complejos terminaron en el extranjero, pero continúan sirviendo regularmente en los ejércitos de los países de la ex URSS. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, en 2010, el ejército ruso tenía 130 unidades de cañones autopropulsados Pion. Para comprender cuál es la singularidad de este complejo de artillería y por qué, a pesar de la aparición de los últimos tipos de armas de largo alcance, el armamento moderno del ejército ruso incluye estos vehículos de combate de una era pasada, consideraremos las características técnicas del instalación.
*Descripción del diseño del complejo de artillería "Pion".*
Como se mencionó anteriormente, el "Pion" ACS se fabrica con una torre de mando abierta, es decir, de acuerdo con un esquema imprudente. La herramienta de instalación se encuentra abiertamente en la popa del chasis con orugas. El compartimiento de control está ubicado en la parte delantera de la carrocería, luego se ubica el compartimiento del motor-transmisión, seguido del compartimiento de cálculo y la torre de mando. El casco blindado tiene una forma muy inusual: la cabina extendida hacia adelante sirve como contrapeso adicional para el arma pesada. La montura de artillería Pion es atendida por un equipo de catorce personas, siete de ellas son la tripulación del cañón autopropulsado.En la posición replegada, la tripulación se ubica en los compartimentos de cálculo y control, y las siete personas restantes se encuentran en un camión especial o transporte blindado de personal.





En la parte de popa del casco, se monta un potente cañón de 203 mm (2A44), cuyo peso es de 14,6 toneladas. Además del hecho de que el arma es plegable, tiene una serie adicional de innovaciones. Por ejemplo, la negativa constructiva a utilizar un freno de boca proporcionó una onda de boca de baja presión en el área de trabajo del cálculo. Esta decisión permitió rechazar una protección especial adicional para la liquidación del servicio. El cañón de 203 mm está equipado con una recámara de pistón de dos tiempos. Se abre y se cierra automáticamente gracias a un accionamiento mecánico, mientras que existe la posibilidad de realizar esta operación en modo manual. En los cañones autopropulsados Pion, la entrega seguida del envío de los proyectiles se realiza mediante un mecanismo de carga de cadena especial que funciona en cualquier ángulo de guía horizontal y vertical. Esta decisión de diseño permitió reducir significativamente el tiempo de recarga, aumentando así la velocidad de disparo del complejo.
*Unidad de potencia ACS y chasis*
La unidad de artillería autopropulsada más poderosa del mundo está equipada con una unidad de potencia diésel en forma de V de doce cilindros V-46-1 equipada con un sistema de turbocompresor. La potencia del motor es de 750 CV. desde. El uso de esta unidad de potencia permitió que el cañón autopropulsado de 46 toneladas acelerara a una velocidad de 50 km / h. Además, para garantizar el funcionamiento autónomo del complejo, se instala un generador diesel adicional con una capacidad de 24 litros en el compartimiento del motor-transmisión. desde. Para aumentar la unificación, la transmisión mecánica con una caja de cambios cónica y cajas de cambios a bordo se tomó prestada del T-72. Entonces, la unidad autopropulsada tiene una transmisión de potencia planetaria mecánica con ocho velocidades y una etapa a bordo con engranajes reductores.
En el chasis, a ambos lados de la carrocería, hay siete ruedas de carretera con una suspensión de tipo torsión equipada con amortiguadores hidráulicos de bloqueo individual. Muchos componentes del chasis se toman prestados del T-80. De hecho, el chasis del cañón autopropulsado Pion es una versión modernizada del chasis del tanque T-80, incluso las ruedas motrices están montadas en la parte delantera.





*Manteniendo el fuego*
Las operaciones de carga de la pistola se realizan desde una consola especial, el suministro de proyectiles se realiza mediante una carretilla de mano estándar de un solo eje. Al apuntar la pistola, se utilizan accionamientos mecánicos y electrohidráulicos. La velocidad de disparo del complejo de artillería "Pion" es de una bala y media por minuto. La instalación prevé los siguientes modos de disparo: 8 disparos en 5 minutos; 15 disparos en 10 minutos; 24 disparos en 20 minutos; 30 disparos en 30 minutos y 40 disparos en una hora. En el tronco, en sus partes superior e inferior, hay mecanismos de retroceso hidroneumático. La longitud de retroceso de la pistola es de aproximadamente 1400 mm. Dada la enorme potencia de la instalación, los ingenieros han proporcionado guías especiales que se ubican en la parte trasera de la carrocería. Se instalan inmediatamente antes de disparar al suelo y desempeñan el papel de soportes auxiliares. Además, se instala un abridor tipo bulldozer en la parte trasera del cuerpo para absorber la fuerza de retroceso muy notable. Está controlado hidráulicamente. Durante la cocción, la reja penetra profundamente en el suelo hasta una profundidad de 700 mm, lo que proporciona a la unidad autopropulsada una excelente estabilidad. Además, para absorber la fuerza de retroceso, los diseñadores proporcionaron un sistema para bloquear las unidades de amortiguadores hidráulicos de la suspensión de los rodillos principales del chasis con orugas, así como para bajar las ruedas de guía.
Gracias al uso de mecanismos de retroceso muy eficaces, el disparo del arma se puede realizar en un amplio rango de ángulos de puntería.Entonces, el ángulo de convergencia horizontal es de 30 grados, y en el plano vertical, en el rango de 0 a 60 grados.
En el caso de que el disparo se produzca desde el suelo, el cálculo puede utilizar un carro de dos ruedas, en el que se colocan cargas y proyectiles en una camilla extraíble especial. La montura de artillería Pion tiene 40 rondas de carga separada. Cuatro de ellos se almacenan en el compartimento de popa y proporcionan un suministro de emergencia, y el resto se transporta en vehículos especiales y se coloca en el suelo cuando se prepara el ACS para disparar.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Los ataques con misiles destruyeron los objetos de concentración de las fuerzas enemigas en las regiones de Nikolaev y Kharkiv.*

Hoy, 06: 38




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





La desmilitarización del régimen ucraniano continúa, sin detenerse ni de día ni de noche. Entonces, llega información sobre la derrota de los próximos objetivos operados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev y la región. Según algunos informes, se identificó y liquidó otra instalación, donde una de las brigadas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania no tenía suficiente personal. Además, este es al menos el tercer intento de completar la brigada desde abril.

*La defensa aérea ucraniana fue una vez más impotente contra los misiles rusos, que infligieron una derrota en el objeto especificado.

El gobernador Kim dijo que la situación en la ciudad y la región es extremadamente difícil y agregó que, a pesar de esto, no se espera la evacuación de la población civil. Por supuesto, no se espera... De lo contrario, quién cubrirá el régimen y las tropas ucranianas en esta región en caso de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF...*

En la madrugada de hoy, también fueron atacados objetos en Kharkov y la región. Hay una situación similar de Nikolaev. El comando ucraniano está concentrando cada vez más fuerzas en Kharkov y la región, incluso entre los movilizados, estas fuerzas se concentran en ciertos objetos en Kharkov, Merefa, en la región de Chuguev para una "contraofensiva en Izyum y en el este". Luego se registra la llegada de otro misil a estas instalaciones, y toda la “operación” del Estado Mayor ucraniano tiene que comenzar desde el principio. Aparentemente, nadie en Kyiv cuenta cuántos movilizados en Ucrania fueron liquidados durante la operación militar especial. *Pero continúan lanzando más y más olas de movilización sobre el pueblo ucraniano, y el régimen de Kyiv las lleva a cabo con una persistencia francamente dolorosa.*


----------



## MagicPep (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Así que perfectamente la FED podría comprar esa deuda en manos chinas .



puede, pero en un momento que intenta controlar la inflacion domestica... generaria muchos problemas añadidos, jajaja los europedos tambien le podriamos ayudar a pillar dolares, total


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos que existen, puesto que no hay ninguno bueno. El problema de la democracia es que hay que cuidarla, mimarla, fomentarla y defenderla. Si no se hace siempre puede venir un vendedor de crecepelo y utilizar los mecanismos democráticos para desmontarla e instaurar un estado totalitario, llamemos a ese vendedor de crecepelos Hitler, Maduro o Putin. Es necesario que en el grueso de la población haya cierta cultura, aptitud y actitud ciudaddana para que eso ocurra. Lamentablemente creo que en España no se dan esas condiciones y lo único que nos tiene domesticados es la pertenencia a la UE y la OTAN lo que ha impedido que terminemos a hostias en estos últimos 46 años de "democracia".
> 
> El problema de la democracia es que son muy pocos países donde la población tiene la madurez mental y la inteligencia como para permitir que una democracia prospere y sobreviva.




El primer poblema de la democracia es que es ineficiente. Cuántas empresas has visto tu que se gobiernen democraticamente?
El segundo es que no existe. Existe un tingladillo formal, pero nada serio.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Scholtz es patético. Seguro que está deseando que Rusia acelere y acabe la guerra rápido.



Arriba hablaba del problema de las democracias, que hay que cuidarlas. Vemos como Scholz es uno de esos casos donde las democracias fallan o se toman una legislatura sabática.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania al 3 de agosto de 2022*

▪ Como resultado de un ataque de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el punto de despliegue temporal de una unidad de la Brigada Aeromóvil 81 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaevka, República Popular de Donetsk, más de 50 nacionalistas y seis vehículos fueron destruido.

▪ Misiles lanzados desde el aire de largo alcance y alta precisión cerca de la aldea de RADEKHOV, región de Lviv, destruyeron una base de almacenamiento con armas y municiones de fabricación extranjera entregadas al régimen de Kyiv desde Polonia.

▪ En el área del asentamiento de NORTSOVKA, región de Kharkiv, debido a las grandes pérdidas por fuego de artillería, los comandantes de las unidades del batallón de reconocimiento 132 se negaron a seguir las órdenes del comando, cruzaron el río Seversky Donets con personal y partió hacia un punto de despliegue temporal 

Los ataques de la aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, fuerzas de misiles y artillería contra instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.
▪ Durante el día, tres puestos de mando fueron atacados, incluido el batallón de la brigada mecanizada 72 en el área del asentamiento VESELAYA DOLINA de la República Popular de Donetsk y la brigada mecanizada 65 en el área YULYEVKA de la región de Zaporozhye, así como mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 133- x distritos.

▪ Destruido: cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones en las áreas de los asentamientos de VARVAROVKA, región de Mykolaiv, ARTYOMOVSK, VODYANOYE, OCHERETINO, República Popular de Donetsk, así como una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible para equipo militar en la región de GALITSYNOVO, Mykolaiv región.

▪ En el curso de la lucha contra la batería, dos pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, tres pelotones de artillería de cañones Msta-B, tres pelotones de cañones Gvozdika y dos pelotones de obuses D-30 fueron reprimidos en posiciones de tiro en las áreas. de asentamientos TONENKOE, LASTOCHKINO , ZAYTSEVO, AVDEEVKA, NOVGORODSKOE, ORLOVKA, MINER, NOVOSELOVKA FIRST de la República Popular de Donetsk.

▪ Durante el día, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en el aire en las áreas de los asentamientos de DIBROVA de la República Popular de Donetsk, BALAKLEYA, KAPITOLOVKA y DMITROVKA de la región de Kharkiv.
Además, dos misiles balísticos Tochka-U fueron interceptados cerca de CHERNOBAEVKA, región de Kherson.

▪ En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, se han destruido:
- 261 aeronaves,
- 145 helicópteros,
- 1669 vehículos aéreos no tripulados,
- 361 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos,
- 4231 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate,
- 782 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple,
- 3242 cañones de artillería de campaña y un mortero,
- 4676 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tal como están las cosas de aquí al año que viene mejor nos abres un hilo de como aprender ruso básico burbuja style
> con las típicas frases de toda al vida.
> 
> me rindo no dispare
> ...



Frases que hay que irse aprendiendo: "Me rindo, no dispare", Я сдаюсь, не стреляйте, pronúnciese como "yas deins nistrileita".
"Soy proruso desde siempre", Я всегда был пророссийским, suena como "ya sisdabul prarrasisca"


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Fue una demostración del poder de los EEUU frente a China. Siendo pragmáticos China aun no esta preparada para enfrentarse a EEUU económicamente hablando. Mas que militar el futuro conflicto será económico en primer lugar...



Mi opinión es que, invirtiendo los factores, Es el aspecto militar -sobre todo en el espacio marítimo- 
en el que China, todavía, no puede enfrentarse a EEUU. En el aspecto económico China supera
(no mucho) al USAno.

China, como Rusia en Ucrania, tendrá que esperar a completar una Armada mas completa, ya que
su talón de Aquiles son los submarinos y ahí EEUU lleva mucha ventaja (es la mas poderosa de USA)
Por tanto, hoy, no podría hacer frente a EEUU en el mar.

Eso y plantearle otros frentes que desgasten al imperio hasta el momento deseado..


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El primer poblema de la democracia es que es ineficiente. Cuántas empresas has visto tu que se gobiernen democraticamente?
> El segundo es que no existe. Existe un tingladillo formal, pero nada serio.



Es ineficiente, pero a la larga es más eficiente que un sistema dictatorial o dirigido por un politburó, es cuestión de tiempo que una dictadura meta la pata, la arrogancia y soberbia del dictador le impide reconocer que se ha equivocado y finalmente colapsa. En las democracias es tan sencillo como darle una patada en el culo al mandatario cada 4 años (Trump) o destituirlo con una moción de censura (Rajoy) u obligarlo a dimitir (Johnson).

Las dictaduras o estados totalitarios sobreviven un tiempo, pero al final caen por pudredumbre del sistema (URSS), muerte del dictador (Franco) o revolución de colorines (Mubarak). Es cuestión de tiempo que "algo" haga caer al régimen de Cuba, Corea del Norte o el de ... China.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

Parece que durante las ultimas semanas el perfil bajo de los Rusos tenia un motivo, alentaron a los Ucros mientras estos vociferaban a los cuatro vientos sobre la próxima ofensiva Ucra en Kherson. Kiev acerco material y ahora se dan cuenta del error...



Las fuentes de Kiev transmiten :


> Zaluzhny le pide a Zelensky que devuelva urgentemente la artillería, que se estaba preparando para la contraofensiva, al frente oriental. Ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están siendo comparadas con el terreno en Pesky/Avdeevka/Bakhmut/Soledar/Seversk, y nadie está realizando un trabajo de contraataque, debido a la demanda de la Oficina del Presidente de interrumpir el referéndum en Kherson y Zaporozhye. regiones.
> El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania insiste en acortar los preparativos de la contraofensiva y pasar a la defensa, para no perder ahora la región de Donetsk.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es cierto, pero qué diferencias de estilo entre Putin y los chinos, el primero habló lo justo y se preparó, cuando se sintió fuerte plantó cara a la OTAN. Eso es lo que tiene que hacer China, que se prepare e invada Taiwán con todas las consecuencias que eso tendría, pero que deje de amenazar si no está dispuesta a hacerlas realidad.



Rusia es occidental y conoce el alma anglosajona al dedillo. Por asuntos como estos
es por los que entendemos que los chinos son unos pardillos y su respuesta, hiperbólica.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La idea es que la guerra contra Rusia la pague Europa y la guerra contra China la pague EEUU.



 La guerra contra China la pagarán Japón, Corea del Sur y Australia, al menos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra contra China la pagarán Japón, Corea del Sur y Australia, al menos.



Tiene usted razón.


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Ago 2022)

Cuanto menos resulta curioso leer estos informes diarios comparándolos con los de las pasadas semanas. Antes era frecuente observar como los Ucros usaban a diario los sistemas HIMARS, pero estos reportes desaparecieron. Parece algo cambio y no creo que sea solo su probable traslado al frente de Kherson.

Inventaran alguna otra arma mágica que cambiara el curso de la guerra?



*⭐⭐ Declaración del representante oficial de NM DPR sobre la situación a las 10.30 03.08.2022*
La parte ucraniana continúa aterrorizando a la población civil de la República, infligiendo ataques masivos de artillería en áreas residenciales e infraestructura civil, que a su vez no representan un peligro para el enemigo y no son objetivos militares.
❗ Durante las últimas 24 horas, según el DPR JCCC, el enemigo disparó CUATROcientos diecinueve proyectiles desde Uragan, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, artillería de cañón de 155, 152 y 122 mm, así como morteros de 120 mm.
El fuego se disparó en las áreas de ONCE asentamientos de la República. Como resultado del bombardeo, DOS civiles murieron y VEINTICINCO resultaron heridos, incluidos DOS niños nacidos en 2005 y 2016. TREINTA Y SEIS edificios residenciales y TRECE instalaciones de infraestructura civil sufrieron daños.
♦Se especifica información adicional sobre los civiles heridos y los daños a la infraestructura.
❗Las acciones conjuntas del personal militar de la República Popular de Donetsk y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa destruyeron las siguientes armas y equipos militares enemigos: DOS BM-21 Grad MLRS, DOS obuses M-777, UN camión y más de VEINTE efectivos . DOS puestos de tiro enemigos fueron suprimidos en las áreas del asentamiento. Avdiivka y Kurdyumovka.
‼Hacemos un llamado a todos los ciudadanos que se encuentran en el territorio controlado temporalmente por los nacionalistas ucranianos. Si se ha convertido en testigo presencial de los crímenes de los militantes ucranianos, intente grabar de forma encubierta un video o una grabación fotográfica de estos hechos sin ponerse en peligro. Garantizamos su anonimato. Después de enviar la información especificada a través del bot de retroalimentación oficial de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en la aplicación Telegram, estos materiales se utilizarán como base de evidencia para castigar a los criminales de guerra ucranianos con todo el peso de la ley.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.



O trabajamos de 8 a 4 como es mi caso ......   Ahora estoy de vacaciones.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

*Off-China*


La Pelosi ya se ha dado el piro de Taiwán.
Pakistán se ha puesto de acuerdo con China en condenar la visita.
No habrá corredores abiertos para aviones si no encuentran alternativas a los existentes, China dice que salgan por mar.









Nancy Pelosi Taiwan visit Highlights: Taiwan scrambles jets as 30 Chinese fighters cross Taiwan Strait median line


Nancy Pelosi Taiwan visit Highlights: Earlier in the day, China said it is suspending dialogue with the United States on issues from climate change to military relations and anti-drug efforts in retaliation.




indianexpress.com





Taiwan negotiates with Japan, Philippines to find alternative aviation routes, says official media
Taiwan is negotiating with neighbouring Japan and the Philippines to find alternative aviation routes, the official Central News Agency (CNA) reported on Wednesday, after China announced drills that the trade-reliant island said amounted to a 'blockade'.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> todo un clasico de la desinfo del XXI y en especial de los bastardos y suis finacieros: reculando que es gerundio u donde dije digo digo diego
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...




Bien traído el tema musical, poco usado en los tiempos modernos. Imposible no evocar a los bailarines haciendo la coreografia y las filigranas de las espadas entrando en liza.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es ineficiente, pero a la larga es más eficiente que un sistema dictatorial o dirigido por un politburó, es cuestión de tiempo que una dictadura meta la pata, la arrogancia y soberbia del dictador le impide reconocer que se ha equivocado y finalmente colapsa. En las democracias es tan sencillo como darle una patada en el culo al mandatario cada 4 años (Trump) o destituirlo con una moción de censura (Rajoy) u obligarlo a dimitir (Johnson).
> 
> Las dictaduras o estados totalitarios sobreviven un tiempo, pero al final caen por pudredumbre del sistema (URSS), muerte del dictador (Franco) o revolución de colorines (Mubarak). Es cuestión de tiempo que "algo" haga caer al régimen de Cuba, Corea del Norte o el de ... China.



La única diferencia formal entre una "dictadura" y una "democracia" es que en uno de los sistemas te ofertan la ficción de elegir: aquí tienes la cocacola, aqui la pepsi. Elige. Por lo demás, cuando las cosas van mal, el sistema se pudre exactamente igual en los dos variantes. El hecho de cambiar a Trump por Biden no oculta la decadencia del pais ni la soluciona.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.



AquI el único nini es el pajarobobo pepero


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*Moscú: "Estamos listos para una solución negociada pero en nuestros términos"*
El Kremlin ha confirmado que *Rusia* está lista para una solución negociada al conflicto en *Ucrania*, "pero en sus términos". A los periodistas que preguntaron si, durante la reunión en *Moscú* entre* Vladimir Putin* y el ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder, el presidente ruso había dicho que estaba dispuesto a resolver el conflicto a través de la diplomacia, el portavoz del *Kremlin*, Dmitri Peskov, respondió: "Sí, *Rusia* está lista para resolver la cuestión ucraniana a través de la diplomacia, pero en sus términos".


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-China*
> 
> 
> La Pelosi ya se ha dado el piro de Taiwán.
> ...



China Encircling Taiwan With Military Drills in Response to Pelosi Visit - News From Antiwar.com

Está claro, no? Están testeando las defensas taiwanesas. Si yo fuera un millonario taiwanés iría preparando las maletas ....


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

El senador estadounidense Lindsey Graham no se esconde: 

*"Me gusta el camino que llevamos. Mientras ayudemos a Ucrania con las armas
que necesita y el apoyo económico, luchará hasta el último hombr*e"


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es cierto, pero qué diferencias de estilo entre Putin y los chinos, el primero habló lo justo y se preparó, cuando se sintió fuerte plantó cara a la OTAN. Eso es lo que tiene que hacer China, que se prepare e invada Taiwán con todas las consecuencias que eso tendría, pero que deje de amenazar si no está dispuesta a hacerlas realidad.



Que puta manía con que China invada Taiwan, como si fuera bueno para nosotros en algo. En China hay mil millones de clones, que capacidad crítica nula, totalmente alienados. En Taiwan al menos puedes hacer una manifa contra la Pelosi sin que termines 're-educado'.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

EEUU no puede permitirse un segundo Afganistán tan cerca del primero...
Aunque eso es exactamente lo que va a ocurrir)


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

*24 de Febrero inicio*




*4 de Agosto, actual


*


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que puta manía con que China invada Taiwan, como si fuera bueno para nosotros en algo. En China hay mil millones de clones, que capacidad crítica nula, totalmente alienados. En Taiwan al menos puedes hacer una manifa contra la Pelosi sin que termines 're-educado'.




Qué pasa? Que si Putin muele a palos a sus rebeldes es güeno y si los muele Xi, malo?


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.



jo... qué nivel


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> jo... qué nivel



Lo que en psicología se llama proyección.


----------



## coscorron (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Scholtz es patético. Seguro que está deseando que Rusia acelere y acabe la guerra rápido.



Cualquier diría que la turbina esa es un botón pequeñito que no se puede encontrar pero no, es bastante grande y bastante importante así que debería saber donde esta y que pasa con ella y la sensación que da es que no lo quiere decir.


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El senador estadounidense Lindsey Graham no se esconde:
> 
> *"Me gusta el camino que llevamos. Mientras ayudemos a Ucrania con las armas
> que necesita y el apoyo económico, luchará hasta el último hombr*e"



¡eso es, valiente!


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

El ejército USA está totalmente disponible, sin fisuras. Quizá estén cortos de ATGM pero eso no es necesario, es otro tipo de guerra. 


Si China va a por Taiwán es una operación que supera a Overlord en complejidad y amplitud. Se detectaría con semanas si no meses de antelación.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ago 2022)

*Donbass. Ucrania. Z. Operativo de la cinta de acontecimientos militares 03.08.2022*
en tiempo real

La guerra en ucrania. Información sobre el funcionamiento de los frentes de la ДНР y ЛНР, militares cierre de las fuerzas Armadas Новороссии, noticias de la ato, fotos y videos de los militares de los periodistas de los puntos calientes de la región de donbass, las entrevistas con los líderes de Новороссии.

*Atención! Algunos materiales pueden contener información reservada sólo para mayores de 18 años.*

*Apoye el Ruso donbass en la lucha contra укрокарателями:

1. La Tarjeta De La Caja De Ahorros De 5469380039842876
2. ЮМопеу (Yandex-dinero): 410014744876811

Militar-humanitaria centro de ayuda a las unidades de sol ЛНР y ДНР 
la canción que da el post sobre la militar-humanitaria labor https://centercigr.livejournal.com/153337.html
El grupo militar de la ayuda humanitaria en vk https://vk.com/militarydonbass y en телеграме: https://t.me/WarDonbass*

- La cinta de acontecimientos militares en Новороссии por 02.08.2022

13:40 *los Efectos de los disparos de жилмассива "solar"*
El impacto directo de la ucraniana del proyectil en el edificio de apartamentos edificio de apartamentos a la Шепелева, 23, en la zona residencial de la matriz "solar" kalininsky de la zona Горловки.





1

1





1





1






13:15 *los Resultados de los disparos de la región de kirov de la ciudad de donetsk*
El jefe de la ciudad de donetsk alexei Кулемзин informó acerca de los resultados de los bombardeos de la región de kirov de la ciudad:
- ha muerto una mujer de 1962, r. (via Мудрова, 2);
- el tipo de 2001, r., en el área de la mina nº 17-17 BIS recibió осколочное penetrante herida en la mandíbula inferior, se enfoca en el hospital nº 1;
el crecimiento de las schmidt, 7 – quemadas totalmente garaje, cosas, automóvil, motocicleta;
el crecimiento de schmidt. 8 – la colocacin de cristales dañados, la extracción;
- via Мудрова, 1 – dañados acristalamiento, techos, la extracción, la fachada de la casa;
- la Мудрова, 2 – dañado el frontón de la casa, la colocacin de cristales;
- via Мудрова, 4 – dañado acristalamiento, посечен de los trozos de garaje;
- via Мудрова, 5 – dañado acristalamiento, посечен de los trozos de coche;
- via Memorable, de 19 dañado acristalamiento, посечен de los trozos de valla;
- via Заревая, 11 – destruida cocina de verano, está dañado el techo de la casa;
- la Профинтерна, 18 – dañado acristalamiento.
12:25 *En nikolayevka del tribunal constitucional supremo de rusia han destruido más de 50 militares ucranianos*
En el aire-las fuerzas cósmicas (tribunal constitucional supremo) de rusia con la ayuda de la alta precisión de los golpes sobre el punto temporal de la dislocación de la 81 ª аэромобильной de la brigada de las tropas ucranianas en nikolayevka han destruido más de 50 militares. Sobre esto ha informado el servicio de prensa del ministerio de defensa de la federacin rusa.
Además, destruido durante la operación de seis unidades de maquinaria.


> "Como resultado de la alta precisión de la mazorca del alto tribunal constitucional de rusia sobre la cuestión temporal de la dislocación de la unidad organizativa 81 ª аэромобильной de la brigada de apu en nikolayevka de donetsk, de la república popular destruyeron más de 50 nacionalistas...", — explicaron en el ministerio de la defensa.



Otros detalles hasta que no se enumeran.
11:50 *la Situación en el área de Авдеевки*
Военкор yuri Gatito, habló sobre la situación en la zona Авдеевки.
"Грызем tranquilamente granito Авдеевки. Muy bien, sorprendentemente, funciona artillería — tal hace mucho que no se. Guardamos los puños, que en agosto de авдеевский fortalecer tomemos отодвинем de donetsk estos p..., que la población en abierto están aterrorizados".

11:05 *armadas bombardearon la región de donetsk. Herido un hombre*
Sobre esto han informado en el cuartel general de defensa territorial ДНР.
"El ucraniano tropas bombardearon la región de donetsk. Por la calle del Ejército Soviético herido el hombre", - se dice en el mensaje.

10:20 *Pacífico habitante de la región de kirov de donetsk murieron como resultado del bombardeo de la apu*
Sobre esto informaron hoy en el cuartel general de defensa territorial.
"Como resultado de los disparos ВФУ en kirovsk la regin de área de la ciudad de donetsk ha muerto la mujer", dijeron allí.
Según СЦКК, a partir de las 08:35 de Кировскому la región de la capital lanzó dos misiles de РСЗО "el Huracán" las minas pfm-1 "Pétalo", así como 20 misiles de РСЗО "el Granizo".
09:35 *el Ejército de ucrania sigue mutilar civiles de la región de donbass*
La sede de la defensa territorial ДНР informó que el ejército ucraniano ha convenido el siguiente bombardeo de donetsk, y ha lanzado a las calles de la capital de la república de minas "Pétalo".
"Los rebeldes ucranianos lanzó un ataque de misiles de Куйбышевскому área de la ciudad, рассыпав prohibidas minas antipersonal mecanismo transitorio de financiamiento-1 "Pétalo" de empuje de la acción", — se dice en el mensaje.
Además, se supo que en los últimos días de estas minas en donetsk han sufrido cinco personas.
Minas "Pétalo" se activan cuando una persona en ellos viene. Debido a la forma irregular y de tamaño pequeño, son prácticamente imperceptibles en la tierra. La potencia de estas minas no es suficiente para matar a un hombre justo, pero suficiente para mutilar ha comenzado.
09:00 *Veinte y cinco civiles resultaron heridos por la noche en el territorio de la ДНР como resultado de la agresión de las fuerzas armadas de ucrania*
Sobre esto ha informado hoy la Sede de la defensa territorial de la república. 
"En los últimos día, a partir de las 08:00, el 2 de agosto hasta las 08:00, el 3 de agosto, en los bombardeos ВФУ en el territorio de donetsk, de la república popular de dos personas murieron y otras 25 de civiles heridos, de los cuales cinco han saltado en las minas pfm-1", dijeron en el cuartel general.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O trabajamos de 8 a 4 como es mi caso ......   Ahora estoy de vacaciones.



Bueno, dije ninis, también supongo que algunos son funcionarios que viven en el mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*Defensa atribuye a Rusia el ciberataque que sufrió el CSIC.*
El Ministerio de Defensa atribuye a *Rusia* la autoría del ciberataque sufrió los días 16 y 17 de julio el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación, y que dejó sin conexión a la red a muchos de sus centros.

Así lo ha revelado este miércoles la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, tras una visita a la embajada de Ucrania para abordar los envíos de armamento y material de ayuda humanitaria que está haciendo España, así como la situación de los refugiados ucranianos.

Robles ha asegurado que el ciberataque al CSIC fue comunicado al Centro Criptológico Nacional, dependiente del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), tan pronto como fue detectado y "se tomaron las medidas oportunas" para interceptarlo.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La única diferencia formal entre una "dictadura" y una "democracia" es que en uno de los sistemas te ofertan la ficción de elegir: aquí tienes la cocacola, aqui la pepsi. Elige. Por lo demás, cuando las cosas van mal, el sistema se pudre exactamente igual en los dos variantes. El hecho de cambiar a Trump por Biden no oculta la decadencia del pais ni la soluciona.



Pero es posible la "evolución", además es la población en la que recae la culpa de lo que ocurre por eso de "disfrutar lo votado". Mire sin ir más lejos los bandazos de España en los últimos 8 años: Mayoría absoluta de Rajoy, la gente se hizo de los circulos podemitas, luego se hicieron naranjitos, luego Sanchistas tras la moción de censura, luego voxeros hundiendo a Podemos y C's. Ahora parece que el país se ha hecho feijoista.

La política rusa en los últimos 20 años no da ni para 10 minutos en el culebrón que tenemos montado en España o en Reino Unido.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Hemos visto los videos de carros chinos desplazandose por las playa de Fukien, el motivo parecia absurdo, ¿que hacian unidades blindadas recorriendo unas playas a 150 kms de Formosa? la razón es que Fikien está al lado de un enclave taiwanes llamado Quemoy, la profundidad entre el continente y esas islas es de ¡2 metros! y están a 7 kms de las costas continentales, se pueden cruzar a pie en algunos lugares, adivinen cual va a ser el primer objetivo del EPL-


https://imgpile.com/images/RaZpQo.jpg


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué pasa? Que si Putin muele a palos a sus rebeldes es güeno y si los muele Xi, malo?



Pues no se... Pero el Scott Ritter ha debido decir que hay una masiva cantidad de tropas
y equipos chinos que están siendo trasladados a Fujian. Y que está 100% convencido
que China lhará un asalto a Taiwán en los próximos meses, porque semejante cantidad 
de hombres y material no sale nada barato y nadie lo gastaría sólo como ejercicio militar.

Así que, tal como ocurrió en Rusia en enero, movimientos masivos de tropas rusas antes
de tomar la decisión.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> AquI el único nini es el pajarobobo pepero



Es una agencia de noticias o un bot. Es imposible que una sola persona tenga tanta actividad.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*El ejército de Ucrania libera 7 aldeas en la región de Jerson.*
Las tropas ucranianas ya habían liberado 53 aldeas en la región de Jerson ocupada por *Rusia*. *Rusia* también está importando médicos de *Rusia* ante la ausencia de personal médico a medida que empeora la situación humanitaria, según la Administración Militar de la región de Jerson.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Moscú: "Estamos listos para una solución negociada pero en nuestros términos"*
> El Kremlin ha confirmado que *Rusia* está lista para una solución negociada al conflicto en *Ucrania*, "pero en sus términos". A los periodistas que preguntaron si, durante la reunión en *Moscú* entre* Vladimir Putin* y el ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder, el presidente ruso había dicho que estaba dispuesto a resolver el conflicto a través de la diplomacia, el portavoz del *Kremlin*, Dmitri Peskov, respondió: "Sí, *Rusia* está lista para resolver la cuestión ucraniana a través de la diplomacia, pero en sus términos".



No son buenos negociados los rusos, que se esperen a negociar a qué Odessa esté en su lado, a ver cuantos rusos dejan tirados luego en zonas controladas por ucrania


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

El hijoPutin suele envalentonarse ante la diplomacia y el casito. Una posición más agresiva de la OTAN es lo único que le hubiera parado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El senador estadounidense Lindsey Graham no se esconde:
> 
> *"Me gusta el camino que llevamos. Mientras ayudemos a Ucrania con las armas
> que necesita y el apoyo económico, luchará hasta el último hombr*e"



Hasta el último hombre ucraniano (y europeo en un futuro si la cosa se pone mas chunga....), eso si los yankies querran entrar los últimos como siempre en las dos guerras.


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hemos visto los videos de carros chinos desplazandose por las playa de Fukien, el motivo parecia absurdo, ¿que hacian unidades blindadas recorriendo unas playas a 150 kms de Formosa? la razón es que Fikien está al lado de un enclave taiwanes llamado Quemoy, la profundidad entre el continente y esas islas es de ¡2 metros! y están a 7 kms de las costas continentales, se pueden cruzar a pie en algunos lugares, adivinen cual va a ser el primer objetivo del EPL-
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144681



Camarada Zhu, pero si una abuelita octogenaria ha podido con el EPL, ¿no será demasiado para el EPL sumergirse nada menos que 2 mil milímetros de profundidad?. Son maniobras peligrosísimas. Mao habría aconsejado mucha prudencia.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Hoy he pasado por delante de la Embajada Norteamericana aquí en Moscú.
Había un mujer con una pancarta que decía, USA y NATO quitad vuestras sucias manos de Ucrania.
Tengo pendiente hacerme una sesión de fotos aquí en la embajada, en la plaza de la república del Donetsk, de recién inauguración.

1


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

No sé porque pero se me ha venido a la cabeza llamar a Nancy Pelosi como Nazi Pelucón, le pega mejor dada sus filias y simpatias por gentuza islamonazi y sionazi


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> No son buenos negociados los rusos, que se esperen a negociar a qué Odessa esté en su lado, a ver cuantos rusos dejan tirados luego en zonas controladas por ucrania



Sí, esa impresión me da a mí. Me da que Putin deja tirados a la mitad de los rusos de Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Bueno, dije ninis, también supongo que *algunos son funcionarios* que viven en el mundo de la piruleta.



Tampoco, pero no es nada malo ser funcionario.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*Schröder afirma que Putin quiere negociar e insiste en activar Nord Stream 2.*
El ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schröder ha afirmado que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, quiere una "solución negociada" en *Ucrania* y ha insistido en activar el gasoducto Nord Stream 2, cuya entrada en funcionamiento se suspendió por el conflicto.

"La buena noticia es que el *Kremlin* quiere una solución negociada", afirmó el político socialdemócrata, en una entrevista en exclusiva con el semanario "Stern", donde confirma, además, haber mantenido un nuevo encuentro con Putin en Moscú la semana pasada.

Schröder califica de "éxito" el acuerdo alcanzado para desbloquear las exportaciones de cereales ucranianos y apunta a que "tal vez sea el momento de empezar a trabajar para lograr una tregua".


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hasta el último hombre ucraniano (y europeo en un futuro si la cosa se pone mas chunga....), eso si los yankies querran entrar los últimos como siempre en las dos guerras.



Pues me parece que han encontrado otro Zopenski en Formosa en forma de vieja china resabiada.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues no se... Pero el Scott Ritter ha debido decir que hay una masiva cantidad de tropas
> y equipos chinos que están siendo trasladados a Fujian. Y que está 100% convencido
> que China lhará un asalto a Taiwán en los próximos meses, porque semejante cantidad
> de hombres y material no sale nada barato y nadie lo gastaría sólo como ejercicio militar.
> ...




Hombre lo que están haciendo ahora apunta a eso. Rodear la isla de ejercicios militares solo tiene una explicación y no es acojonar a nadie. Están testeando las defensas taiwanesas. Y eso solo se hace por un motivo.


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *24 de Febrero inicio*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144652
> 
> ...



Parece obvio que los orcos van perdiendo...


----------



## capitán almeida (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues me parece que han encontrado otro Zopenski en Formosa en forma de vieja china resabiada.



el monje winnie bien no?
ver el cagamiento en oso ajeno....


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

HOY.........


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Schröder afirma que Putin quiere negociar e insiste en activar Nord Stream 2.*
> El ex canciller alemán Gerhard Schröder ha afirmado que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, quiere una "solución negociada" en *Ucrania* y ha insistido en activar el gasoducto Nord Stream 2, cuya entrada en funcionamiento se suspendió por el conflicto.
> 
> "La buena noticia es que el *Kremlin* quiere una solución negociada", afirmó el político socialdemócrata, en una entrevista en exclusiva con el semanario "Stern", donde confirma, además, haber mantenido un nuevo encuentro con Putin en Moscú la semana pasada.
> ...




Eso es evidente desde el primer día. Si no fuera así Ucrania ya no existiría.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Cinismo nivel premiun:


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*Rusia pierde más de un tercio de sus militares en la invasión de Ucrania.*
Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha de inicio de las hostilidades, apenas se han ofrecido datos parciales, algunos interesados y muchos ridículos, de las bajas de cada bando. La propaganda de guerra exagera las bajas contrarias y minimiza las propias para mantener alta la moral. Ucrania al menos reveló hace un mes, *de boca de su presidente, que había alcanzado los 10.000 muertos*, mientras que Rusia se quedó en algo más de 1.000 al principio de la invasión. Con esos números y ratios ya demostrados en otros conflictos, vamos a intentar acercarnos a las cifras reales.

Además de los muertos en combate, hay otro tipo de bajas que degradan la efectividad de un ejército: prisioneros, desaparecidos y heridos. Es decir, "hablar sólo de muertos es dar una información incompleta sobre el total de bajas", dice Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en el _think tank_ CNA de Washington y prestigioso analista militar. Kaufman ofrece un ratio conservador, *admitido por la gran mayoría de analistas, de 3,5 heridos por cada muerto *atendiendo a los datos de guerras actuales como Afganistán o Irak. Por ejemplo, si un ejército sufre 10.000 muertos en acción es que tiene alrededor de 35.000 heridos. Por tanto, cuenta con 45.000 bajas totales. 









Rusia pierde más de un tercio de sus militares en la invasión de Ucrania


Uno de los grandes secretos de la invasión rusa a Ucrania, y de todas las guerras en realidad, al menos hasta que terminan, es el número de muertos que deja el conflicto en sus...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Lo de super-Pelosi yo creo que a quién más beneficia es a Putin. Todo el mundo ha visto que China es un poder militar ridículo, y a partir de ahora creo que Putin no va a necesitar mendigar el apoyo chino. En los TG rusos decían eso también, que todo el mundo ha visto que el único poder militar que se puede oponer a USA es el ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*La situación de la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia es "volátil"*
La situación de la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* (sur de* Ucrania*) controlada por los rusos desde principios de marzo es "volátil", ha advertido el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), que trata de enviar una misión a la planta.

"La situación es realmente volátil", declaró el argentino Rafael Mariano Grossi en una conferencia de prensa en la sede de la ONU en Nueva York, que alberga desde el lunes la décima conferencia de los 191 estados firmantes del Tratado de No Proliferación de Armas Nucleares (TNP).

"Todos los principios de seguridad han sido violados de una u otra forma. Y no podemos permitir que siga ocurriendo", agregó. A la apertura de la reunión el lunes, había subrayado que la situación se "hacía cada día más peligrosa".


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cinismo nivel premiun:



Sí, es cinismo anglocabrón premium. Pero la charo octogenaria vale más que todo el PCCh.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*El embajador de Ucrania pide a Robles que España les envíe más armas.*
El embajador de Ucrania en España, Serhii Pohoreltsev, ha pedido a la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, que el Gobierno envíe a su país más armas para tratar de igualar las fuerzas con el ejército ruso.

Ambos representantes han mantenido este miércoles una* reunión en la embajada ucraniana *en la que Robles ha reiterado su "compromiso" con el país atacado por Rusia, al que, según ha asegurado, España continuará apoyando con ayuda humanitaria y envío de material bélico *"dentro de nuestras posibilidades".*

El encuentro entre la titular de Defensa y Pohoreltsev, que ha *durado unos 40 minutos*, se ha producido un día después de que Robles anunciase la cancelación del envío a Ucrania de los *carros de combate Leopard tras verificar el estado "lamentable" *en el que se encuentran, informa Efe. Aquí toda la información de *Vicente Coll *sobre el encuentro


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de super-Pelosi yo creo que a quién más beneficia es a Putin. Todo el mundo ha visto que China es un poder militar ridículo, y a partir de ahora creo que Putin no va a necesitar mendigar el apoyo chino. En los TG rusos decían eso también, que todo el mundo ha visto que el único poder militar que se puede oponer a USA es el ruso.



1.500 millones de habitantes, la primera potencia económica y "un poder militar ridículo"....que nivel, Maribel,


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



que significa la palabra "MENA"?


----------



## Snowball (3 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> el monje winnie bien no?
> ver el cagamiento en oso ajeno....



Jojo

El monje Lao winnie


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Snowball (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que significa la palabra "MENA"?



Acronimo de ?
Mediterranean north África


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Empiezan a llegar las consecuencias:


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Rusia tenía concentradas ya en diciembre cientos de miles de tropas en la frontera ucraniana, Rusia tenía pactado ya con Bielorrusia el usar su territorio (esto no se improvisa), y decía que eran sólo "maniobras" y que occidente y EEUU estaban paranoicos.

EEUU avisó ya en diciembre de que sabía por su inteligencia que Putin había dado ya la orden de invasión, incluso conocía la fecha,

Rusia venía rebajando las entregas de gas a Europa desde verano de 2021, para que las reservas estuvieran históricamente bajas y usar esa baza para minimizar la respuesta europea.

Todo eso antes de mencionar cualquier cosa sobre la OTAN o la UE, porque eso es sólo una excusa más en la retórica rusa.

Putin/Rusia quiere recomponerla URSS, ya lo reconocen abiertamente, y los únicos que lo ven clarito como el agua son las repúblicas bálticas, Polonia y países ex-URSS, por eso su postura es firme y decidida. Bueno, y EEUU, claro.

La responsabilidad de lo que está pasando es total y exclusiva del hijoPutin .


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 1.500 millones de habitantes, la primera potencia económica y "un poder militar ridículo"....que nivel, Maribel,



1500 millones de esclavos, eh?. Eso aporta escasa originalidad y capacidad de encontrar soluciones creativas a problemas difíciles. Las mejores idea chinas salen de Taiwan. 

El poder militar es ridículo porque sólo os sirve para hacer desaparecer tibetanos y hongkoneses. Con la abuela no habéis podido. Ni siquiera una escaramuza de intersección.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Si China va a por Taiwán es una operación que supera a Overlord en complejidad y amplitud. Se detectaría con semanas si no meses de antelación.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezan a llegar las consecuencias:



Echarle un poco más de valor, y en lugar de masacrar una isla indefensa, iros a por el portaviones Ronald Reagan.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Si USA quiere, no llega ni un barco chino a Taiwan, los hunden todos antes. Lo mismo contra la fuerza aérea china... No creo que Taiwan necesitara usar sus tropas terrestres.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Slava RPCh


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Empiezan a llegar las consecuencias:




China sanciona a China, cada día te sorprenden con una estupidez más estupida


----------



## torque_200bc (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que significa la palabra "MENA"?



En españa, "Menores no acompañados"; en el resto del mundo "Middle east North Africa", o sea este mapa:




Pakistan y Afganistan sobren ahi probablemente. A veces le meten somalia, chad o mali, aunque esos son mas bien Sahel y HoA


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

El hijoPutin quería invadir/anexionarse Ucrania.... y la única manera de que eso no ocurriese era si Ucrania pertenecía a la OTAN (pues ya se encargó Rusia en su día de que Ucrania les "cediese" sus nukes) pues al ser un país OTAN no podía hacer nada... 

Pero vamos, que el hijoPutin le eche la culpa a la OTAN es de tener una jeta de cemento armado... la culpa es de Putin por meter las zarpas donde no le llaman, si no hubiese hecho nada, Ucrania no hubiese visto la necesidad de entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Slava RPCh



mucho postureo, luego llega la realidad del producto chino


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si USA quiere, no llega ni un barco chino a Taiwan, los hunden todos antes. Lo mismo contra la fuerza aérea china... No creo que Taiwan necesitara usar sus tropas terrestres.



Existen unos artefactos llamados "armas nucleares", y China tiene miles de ellos, por si no te habias dado cuenta.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Me refiero a que el hijoPutin tiene una jeta de cemento armado al echarle la culpa a la OTAN, cuando la entrada en la OTAN es a consecuencia de los delirios imperialistas de Rusia... no que el compañero le estuviese echando la culpa a la OTAN.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> mucho postureo, luego llega la realidad del producto chino



Como su estación espacial, sus lanzadores Larga Marcha o su sonda en Marte.


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1500 millones de esclavos, eh?. Eso aporta escasa originalidad y capacidad de encontrar soluciones creativas a problemas difíciles. Las mejores idea chinas salen de Taiwan.
> 
> El poder militar es ridículo porque sólo os sirve para hacer desaparecer tibetanos y hongkoneses. Con la abuela no habéis podido. Ni siquiera una escaramuza de intersección.



Jo, cómo te pone la abuela
Nada, aprovecha ahora para celebrarlo. A ver mañana.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Echarle un poco más de valor, y en lugar de masacrar una isla indefensa, iros a por el portaviones Ronald Reagan.



Todo a su tiempo, primero los traidores, los otros solo hay que esperar a que se queden sin combustible.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1500 millones de esclavos, eh?. Eso aporta escasa originalidad y capacidad de encontrar soluciones creativas a problemas difíciles. Las mejores idea chinas salen de Taiwan.
> 
> El poder militar es ridículo porque sólo os sirve para hacer desaparecer tibetanos y hongkoneses. Con la abuela no habéis podido. Ni siquiera una escaramuza de intersección.



La perra traidora depende totalmente del Continente, en unos meses estará pidiendo perdón, que no le será concedido, es carne de Takla Makan.


----------



## cobasy (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1500 millones de esclavos, eh?. Eso aporta escasa originalidad y capacidad de encontrar soluciones creativas a problemas difíciles. Las mejores idea chinas salen de Taiwan.
> 
> El poder militar es ridículo porque sólo os sirve para hacer desaparecer tibetanos y hongkoneses. Con la abuela no habéis podido. Ni siquiera una escaramuza de intersección.



Todos los dias dan de comer a 1500 millones y a juzgar por el numero de patentes que registran al año...bastante bien.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> mucho postureo, luego llega la realidad del producto chino



Espérate a ver cómo nos quedamos sin chips, no tenéis ni tiempo de reacción nazi hooligan de mierda, postureo el tuyo, con imbéciles como tú llevándonos al suicidio. Espérate que solo llevais 24 horas berreando que si Xiping es otro monje....Si es que estáis hecho unos cagaprisas, ve viendo como ucrania desaparece y vuelve a rusia al menos buena parte del territorio, llora nazi


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí está. De hecho Alemania es un país de mentalidad mercantilista, publica sus estadísticas de comercio exterior como el resultado de una contienda y el saldo bien visible (y la acción de su red diplomatica está volcada en el comercio). Resulta que es positivo con casi todos pero se permiten tenerlo negativo con algun proveedor de energía y con China.
> Y eso es por la crítica dependencia (el tráfico de aviones cargueros entre Alemania y China es mucho mayor que todo el tráfico de carga aérea de España y es por la compleja logística de muchísimas piezas para la industria) y también porque China ha tenido el detalle de permitir a los fabricantes alemanes morder fuerte en su mercado. Qje VW siga en el podio de fabricantes mundiales e incluso haya ganado cuota desde los 90 no se debe a Seat o a Skoda sino a que entró en China de la mano del estado ya en los 80 (First Automobile Works) y está muy consolidada y vende más solo en China que en toda Europa. Para el eléctrico la relación con China es aún más imprescindible. Pero es que Mercedes o Audi lo mismo, no podrían existir sin China que ya es con diferencia su mayor mercado, incluso sumando más que el alemán y el estadounidense juntos o por ahí andan.
> 
> 
> ...



El que no vea que esto va de cagarse y cargarse en la “locomotora duropa “, es que está ciego por el deslumbre de la propaganda. Lo increíble es que loa cabeza cuadradas y resto de manginas uropedos no se muevan no por su supervivencia. Ahí entra lo de la propaganda y los traidores en gobiernos y medios.

yo ya dije hace semana as que el Imperio Satanico del Mal, falló en lo de robar a Rusia con un golpe de mano y ha accionado la orden 66 para destruir uropa que pa eso es suya, sumisa y se la follan como quieren y sin una queja oiga. la verdad que son maestros cum laude de la mentira, hipocresía y manipulación.

Su path es dar marcha atrás en el globalismos e intentar retomar el poder al menos en una parte del mundo. Cold War 2 vamos


----------



## lapetus (3 Ago 2022)

¿Y porqué sancionan a Taiwan, si el enemigo en teoría es USA?
Ah, es verdad, que la economía China depende de venderle a USA.





Ok, buena suerte haciéndole la guerra a tu principal cliente.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Y porqué sancionan a Taiwan, si el enemigo en teoría es USA?



Por lo mismo que los rusos sacuden a los ukros y no bombardean Washington


----------



## vil. (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



China es un bebé en la geoestrategia, es una tomadura de pelo y...

Tienen un ejército sin experiencia alguna y van a por Taiwan, que está entrenada y preparada para tal ataque y muy probablemente su ejército a escondidas si ha adquirido esa experiencia... a ver y si eso no fuese poco, es además lo que el Tio Sam le ha impuesto...

No se puede ser más inútil, ni forzándolo... si no iban a hacer nada con lo de Pelosi, mejor haber bajado el tono... y así todos contentos, al alzarlo no les quedaba más remedio que actuar, lo MISMO que hizo el TIO SAM...

Dicho todo esto... toca pensar y ACTUAR EN CONSECUENCIA...

Los rusos tienen a la OTAN de rodillas por el tema del gas... China tendría que actuar con una dinámica similar y con medidas de corte asimétrico, por así llamarlas: simple mandas dos portaaviones al golfo pérsico, súmale varios submarinos y demás flotilla, acompañando eso acuerdos con Irán para proveerlos de misiles de largo alcance y capacidad nuclear, inclusive darles tal capacidad... a eso le añades como aderezo una manifestación a favor de los Yemeníes y una advertencia a Arabia Saudí de que China no "PUEDE SOPORTAR POR MAS TIEMPO EL DOLOR DEL PUEBLO YEMENÍ AMBRIENTO"...

Jaqué y mate en dos telediarios y el petroleo a más de 150 antes de que acabe Agosto... Israel en pié de guerra, Arabia en armas, Turquía subida por las paredes y EL MERCADO DE FUTUROS DEL PETROLEO cagando virutas...

Así se juega en geoestrategia... pero eso SUPONDRÍA ROMPER HUEVOS y los chinos son gentes que... en fin... en un mundo de BARBAROS, tienes a unas personas chinas haciendo equilibrios dorados y con... 

Lo acontecido y lo que acontezca, como no sea en el camino correcto es algo SURREALISTA, un país que pierde el crédito que tuviese (en mi caso y con respeto de ellos no mucho desde su AUSENCIA en Siria, consecuencia que hoy paga) a pasos de gigante...


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Y porqué sancionan a Taiwan, si el enemigo en teoría es USA?
> Ah, es verdad, que la economía China depende de venderle a USA.
> 
> 
> ...



Taiwán todavía no está al 100% bajo control de China, y en cuestión de tiempo lo estará bajo ella (Gracias nazi pelucón), lo hace porque esta isla tiene importantes intereses tecnológicos en trading con buena parte del planeta. Si meten sanciones a Taiwan del cual el resto del mundo depende de sus chips y otras materias de importancia, ésta quedará severamente danada y no podrá seguir con sus negocios con el resto. Como una ficha de dominó nos joderá a nosotros


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Echarle un poco más de valor, y en lugar de masacrar una isla indefensa, iros a por el portaviones Ronald Reagan.



Eso se lo puedes decir también a Putin, no?: métete con los de tu tamaño puto cobarde ...


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Espérate a ver cómo nos quedamos sin chips, no tenéis ni tiempo de reacción nazi hooligan de mierda, postureo el tuyo, con imbéciles como tú llevándonos al suicidio. Espérate que solo llevais 24 horas berreando que si Xiping es otro monje....Si es que estáis hecho unos cagaprisas, ve viendo como ucrania desaparece y vuelve a rusia al menos buena parte del territorio, llora nazi


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

fuegos

semana del 10 de julio




del 31 de julio al 3 de agosto


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144742



venga santiguate y di "madre de diox" polaco mediterráneo, sufre, moscuh para cuando tontin?


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como su estación espacial, sus lanzadores Larga Marcha o su sonda en Marte.



los chinos les faltan cosas que no se pueden producir o comprar

la clase, el diseño, la cultura es la acumulación de siglos


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> venga santiguate y di "madre de diox" polaco mediterráneo, sufre, moscuh para cuando tontin?



aun no sabes que es un polaco verdad?


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> El que no vea que esto va de cagarse y cargarse en la “locomotora duropa “, es que está ciego por el deslumbre de la propaganda. Lo increíble es que loa cabeza cuadradas y resto de manginas uropedos no se muevan no por su supervivencia. Ahí entra lo de la propaganda y los traidores en gobiernos y medios.
> 
> yo ya dije hace semana as que el Imperio Satanico del Mal, falló en lo de robar a Rusia con un golpe de mano y ha accionado la orden 66 para destruir uropa que pa eso es suya, sumisa y se la follan como quieren y sin una queja oiga. la verdad que son maestros cum laude de la mentira, hipocresía y manipulación.
> 
> Su path es dar marcha atrás en el globalismos e intentar retomar el poder al menos en una parte del mundo. Cold War 2 vamos




Como esto siga así este invierno cuando apriete el frío va a ser muy entretenido y yo que aunque me llegara a salpicar en el fondo me alegro por toda la estupidez y subnormalidad que existe a mi alrededor. Que me salpicara solo serían daños colaterales de toda esa subnormalidad.

La gente occidental no es consciente ya de lo que es pasar calamidades pero me parece que lo van a aprender y a las malas.

Saludos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Todo a su tiempo, primero los traidores, los otros solo hay que esperar a que se queden sin combustible.



Pero si los traidores sois los de PCCh. Los de Taiwan son los que preservan la cultura china.


----------



## lapetus (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Taiwán todavía no está al 100% bajo control de China, y en cuestión de tiempo lo estará bajo ella (Gracias nazi pelucón), lo hace porque esta isla tiene importantes intereses tecnológicos en trading con buena parte del planeta. Si meten sanciones a Taiwan del cual el resto del mundo depende de sus chips y otras materias de importancia, ésta quedará severamente danada y no podrá seguir con sus negocios con el resto. Como una ficha de dominó nos joderá a nosotros



Ya están haciendo USA y Japón fábricas de chips de 2nm para puentear a TSMC.
A China no le va a dar tiempo de ir a por Taiwan antes de que su importancia se reduzca.

Es que sólo con ver el gráfico de exportaciones, es 20% USA y 8% Japón (el mayor defensor de Taiwan). Es decir, casi un tercio de las ventas Chinas dependen del "enemigo". ¿Puede China suicidarse prescindiendo de 1/3 de sus ventas? No lo veo. Lo que yo veo es que de momento China y USA están condenados a entenderse.
Lo mismo que Rusia y Alemania.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Mapa de la zona de Peski

Resaltar la intensidad de todas las pequeñas líneas azules, cada una representa una trinchera
o fortificación. El "muro" circular alrededor de Peski ¿ahora caído?.

Las líneas "rojas" son de Geroman para mostrar los movimientos generales.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya están haciendo USA y Japón fábricas de chips de 2nm para puentear a TSMC.
> A China no le va a dar tiempo de ir a por Taiwan antes de que su importancia se reduzca.
> 
> Es que sólo con ver el gráfico de exportaciones, es 20% USA y 8% Japón (el mayor defensor de Taiwan). Es decir, casi un tercio de las ventas Chinas dependen del "enemigo". ¿Puede China suicidarse prescindiendo de 1/3 de sus ventas? No lo veo. Lo que yo veo es que de momento China y USA están condenados a entenderse.
> Lo mismo que Rusia y Alemania.



No les dará tiempo


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si USA quiere, no llega ni un barco chino a Taiwan, los hunden todos antes. Lo mismo contra la fuerza aérea china... No creo que Taiwan necesitara usar sus tropas terrestres.



 En los 80-90 puede que si. Ahora los yanquis no pueden arrimarse a la costa china.

De todas formas los chinos no van a actuar aún, cada mes tienen más poder economico y los yanquis menos. Su plan de fabricación de armas esta a todo ritmo pero necesitan más fuerzas. Sobre todo misiles nucleares estrategicos. Habra follon, pero salvo hostias por accidente o provocación abierta de los EEUU todavia le falta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> aun no sabes que es un polaco verdad?



dimelo tú, lo dijiste tú de una forma rara en unos de tus surrealistas post de nazi


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Como esto siga así este invierno cuando apriete el frío va a ser muy entretenido y yo que aunque me llegara a salpicar en el fondo me alegro por toda la estupidez y subnormalidad que existe a mi alrededor. Que me salpicara solo serían daños colaterales de toda esa subnormalidad.
> 
> La gente occidental no es consciente ya de lo que es pasar calamidades pero me parece que lo van a aprender y a las malas.
> 
> Saludos.



Es lo que tiene la infantilización de la sociedad, creen que la cosa no va con ellos. Por eso la propaganda que sueltan va en consonancia con esa mentalidad, saben que clase de público tienen.


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los chinos les faltan cosas que no se pueden producir o comprar
> 
> la clase, el diseño, la cultura es la acumulación de siglos



Yo creo (o quiero creer) que antes sí tenían de eso, pero luego vino Mao y mató la cultura china. Taiwan, Sangapure, ciertos sectores de HK es todo lo que queda de la China que un día aportó al mundo.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dimelo tú, lo dijiste tú de una forma rara en unos de tus surrealistas post de nazi



mon Dieu


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> mon Dieu



Che satana sia con te, non lasciare indietro i tuoi cari nazisti nel loro ritorno all'inferno, polacco.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En los 80-90 puede que si. Ahora los yanquis no pueden arrimarse a la costa china.
> 
> De todas formas los chinos no van a actuar aún, cada mes tienen más poder economico y los yanquis menos. Su plan de fabricación de armas esta a todo ritmo pero necesitan más fuerzas. Sobre todo misiles nucleares estrategicos. Habra follon, pero salvo hostias por accidente o provocación abierta de los EEUU todavia le falta.



Hay un dato muy curioso: la esperanza de vida está cayendo en USA desde 2014. El kobi y su millón de muertos les ha dao un hostión para abajo considerable, pero la tendencia ya venía desde 2014. En 6 años (2014-2020 primer año de kobi) han caido año y medio en esperanza de vida, de 78.8 a 77.2. En china justo al revés.

Eso indica muchas cosas y ninguna buena para los yankis.


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.



Se llama currar, y la gente que no es madero, cura, militar , funcionario , etc.. no puede dedicarse a forear en el curro. Lo divertido es que la mayoria de los otanicos lo son, odian el estado pero viven de el jaja cabalgando contradicciones y eso.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Che satana sia con te, non lasciare indietro i tuoi cari nazisti nel loro ritorno all'inferno, polacco.



tienes menos cultura que el zu-chino



*19 i 20 d'agost de 1944: l'alliberament de la Catalunya del Nord sense la intervenció dels exèrcits aliats*


Després de la destrucció de Vallmanya, les tropes alemanyes continuaren la persecució contra els guerrillers. Refugiats a la Pinosa, el grup de maquis Henri Barbusse va fer front al primer atac. Davant la superioritat alemanya, el cap del maquis, Julien Panchot, ferit en una cama, ordenà als seus homes que es retiressin mentre ell es quedà armat amb una metralladora per a protegir-los. Dos dies després, el seu germà Barthélémy trobà el cadàver i, davant la impossibilitat de traslladar-lo a cap nucli habitat, el recobrí amb unes branques. Un cop alliberada la Catalunya del Nord, el cadàver va ser recuperat pels habitants del seu poble, Cànoes (Rosselló), i enterrat amb tots els honors.

L’alliberament de la Catalunya del Nord es precipità després dels fets de Vallmanya
La mateixa nit de la destrucció de Vallmanya, foren llançats en paracaigudes sobre el Capcir dos oficials pradencs: el capità Jacques Pujol i el lloctinent Jean Felip. Amb ells anava un republicà espanyol, el sotstinent Alcovillas, encarregat de les transmissions radiofòniques. Aquests tenien la missió d’organitzar el maquis amb vista a un possible desembarcament aliat a les costes nord-catalanes.

L’alliberament s’inicià el 19 d'agost a la Fenolleda, on el maquis dirigit per Roger Gaigné gaudia de gran suport popular. Molts pobles foren alliberats, la Resistència aprofitava el nou curs de la guerra i els alemanys reculaven. Molts pobles s’alçaren en armes i el maquis comandat per Gaigné es dirigí cap a Perpinyà. Els acarnissats enfrontaments amb la Milice Française i els alemanys ompliren els carrers de morts. Finalment, la tarda del 20 d’agost Perpinyà fou alliberada per la Resistència. Era el primer territori de l’Estat francès que s’alliberava sense la intervenció dels exèrcits aliats.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los chinos les faltan cosas que no se pueden producir o comprar
> 
> la clase, el diseño, la cultura es la acumulación de siglos



Rusia tiene combustible y tecnologia, China tiene materias primas y tecnologia. ¿que tienen USA y sus putitas? deudas.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hay un dato muy curioso: la esperanza de vida está cayendo en USA desde 2014. El kobi y su millón de muertos les ha dao un hostión para abajo considerable, pero la tendencia ya venía desde 2014. En 6 años (2014-2020 primer año de kobi) han caido año y medio en esperanza de vida, de 78.8 a 77.2. En china justo al revés.
> 
> Eso indica muchas cosas y ninguna buena para los yankis.



Lejos quedan los años 60, de barrios residenciales con dos coches aparcados enfrente de las casas donde vivían familias con sonrisa Ipana, donde con un solo sueldo podía mantenerse todo aquello. Hoy en día, la calidad de vida en los EEUU es más baja que en Europa, en todos los aspectos.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rusia tiene combustible y tecnologia, China tiene materias primas y tecnologia. ¿que tienen USA y sus putitas? deudas.



Italia tiene diseño, Francia tiene estilo, los escoceses Whisky, los alemanes ingeniería


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

*Ambos bandos informan de que la mayor parte de Pesky ha sido capturada, 
ya que las posiciones de los ucros se están rompiendo en el frente de Bakhmut.*


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

Dato muy relevante
*Bolsa de Moscú comienza a negociar bonos denominados en yuanes chinos.*
14:20 || 03/08/2022


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> los chinos les faltan cosas que no se pueden producir o comprar
> 
> la clase, el diseño, *la cultura es la acumulación de siglos*



Que atrevida es la ignorancia. A mi los chinos y sus cosas me la soplan, pero ten en cuenta que china es como si el egipto faraónico hubiera sobrevivido culturalmente, con las inevitables adaptaciones a los tiempos, hasta hoy.

China existe como entidad cultural sin solución de continuidad desde hace 5.000 años. Un caso único, solo los judios se les acercan. No nos podemos ni imaginar lo que se aprende en cinco milenios. Por lo pronto tienen algo que no tiene nadie más: un propósito, un plan y una sociedad cohesionada de 1.500 millones de tios para llevarlos a cabo.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Existen unos artefactos llamados "armas nucleares", y China tiene miles de ellos, por si no te habias dado cuenta.



Se estima que no llegan a 400, pero también es verdad que deben estar creando una nueva cada tres o cuatro días. Están obsesionados con tener un arsenal de más de mil cabezas en el próximo año y medio.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En los 80-90 puede que si. Ahora los yanquis no pueden arrimarse a la costa china.
> 
> De todas formas los chinos no van a actuar aún, cada mes tienen más poder economico y los yanquis menos. Su plan de fabricación de armas esta a todo ritmo pero necesitan más fuerzas. Sobre todo misiles nucleares estrategicos. Habra follon, pero salvo hostias por accidente o provocación abierta de los EEUU todavia le falta.



Según los chinos, ya tienen mas que suficientes armas nucleares para afrontar un apocalysis;
que para qué quieren 3.000, si con 300 ya se acabaron los 'festejos'...

El punto débil de China son los submarinos. Siguen sin alcanzar el nivel de Rusia y EEUU.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Y porqué sancionan a Taiwan, si el enemigo en teoría es USA?
> Ah, es verdad, que la economía China depende de venderle a USA.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de sancionar a un territorio para que vuelva a la patria madre es algo que funciona de puta madre, España lo lleva haciendo más de 300 años con Gibraltar con éxitos asombrosos.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Italia tiene diseño, Francia tiene estilo, los escoceses Whisky, los alemanes ingeniería



...Y los chinos 5'000 años por detrás...


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que significa la palabra "MENA"?




Acrónimo de Oriente medio y el norte de África (Middle East and North Africa )


----------



## piru (3 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y le voy a poner un ejemplo muy elocuente de lo que le digo: Miguel Hernández, probablemente el mejor poeta del siglo XX español. En Alicante, como toda su familia, era un campesino más, que vivía en el marco ideológico de la iglesia española de principios del siglo. Su amistad con Ramón Sijé tenía de base los principios católicos y conservadores. Sólo después Miguel siguió su propio camino, en todos los sentidos.
> 
> ¿Y qué ocurrió durante la Guerra Civil? Que a Miguel Hernández lo usaron y lo dejaron tirado. Porque era un verdadero poeta popular. Pero no era un pijo de los que iban a pasar las tardes a la Colina de lo Chopos, a la Residencia de Estudiantes. No era un comunista caviar, no era un Alberti, un Bergamín ni tantos otros que se sacaron el carnet por moda. Y esto lo sé porque alguien muy cercano a mí lo estudió: ¿sabe qué pasó cuando llegó la última retirada de Madrid? Que los comunistas de carnet lo dejaron tirado y no lo evacuaron. Y el pobre Miguel vivió semanas dando vueltas. Donde por cierto, Cossío le ofreció refugio en las nieblas de estas montañas de Cantabria.
> 
> El resultado ya lo conoce. Y cómo murió Hernández. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo a los comunistas de la visa oro, los mismos izquierdistas traidores de siempre, hoy y siempre. Pero nunca a la verdadera veta rebelde del español unido a la tierra, de un Miguel Hernández.




"Despedidme del sol y de los trigos"


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de sancionar a un territorio para que vuelva a la patria madre es algo que funciona de puta madre, España lo lleva haciendo más de 300 años con Gibraltar con éxitos asombrosos.



Vamos a ver ... no se hace para que vuelva a la patria. Todas las sanciones se hacen para intentar arruinar al sancionado: Venezuela, Cuba, Rusia, Irán, ahora Taiwan ...


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según los chinos, ya tienen mas que suficientes armas nucleares para afrontar un apocalysis;
> que para qué quieren 3.000, si con 300 ya se acabaron los 'festejos'...
> 
> El punto débil de China son los submarinos. Siguen sin alcanzar el nivel de Rusia y EEUU.



Pero ya tienen bastantes aunque todavia muchos Diesel antiguos. Siguen bastante atrás también en portaviones aunque ellos se supone que no necesitan un martillo para atacar en cualquier lugar. Y en bombarderos estratégicos. Para China el momento óptimo para una guerra sería 2030 y es como si intentaran adelantarlo.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En los 80-90 puede que si. Ahora los yanquis no pueden arrimarse a la costa china.
> 
> De todas formas los chinos no van a actuar aún, cada mes tienen más poder economico y los yanquis menos. Su plan de fabricación de armas esta a todo ritmo pero necesitan más fuerzas. Sobre todo misiles nucleares estrategicos. Habra follon, pero salvo hostias por accidente o provocación abierta de los EEUU todavia le falta.



Y supono que mientras tanto EEUU no hace nada y se sentará con los brazos cruzados esperando que su arsenal nuclear de los 60 sirva de disuasión. Vamos a ver, nadie, absolutamente nadie debe estar metiendo ahora mismo más dinero en armamento que EEUU.


----------



## Red Star (3 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy he pasado por delante de la Embajada Norteamericana aquí en Moscú.
> Había un mujer con una pancarta que decía, USA y NATO quitad vuestras sucias manos de Ucrania.
> Tengo pendiente hacerme una sesión de fotos aquí en la embajada, en la plaza de la república del Donetsk, de recién inauguración.
> 
> ...



¿Qué haces usando un iPhone X? ¿No ves que es tecnología enemiga?


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se estima que no llegan a 400, pero también es verdad que deben estar creando una nueva cada tres o cuatro días. Están obsesionados con tener un arsenal de más de mil cabezas en el próximo año y medio.



Actualmente puedes meter 50-100 Megatones en una mochila de portátil (un radio de 100-150 kms a la redonda fundidos). El tener muchas no es cuestión de capacidad de destrucción, es una cuestión de redundancia: es más dificil que te destruyan en un primer ataque 6000 que 300.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Italia tiene diseño, Francia tiene estilo, los escoceses Whisky, los alemanes ingeniería



Y todos están rebanándose los sesos penando en cómo eliminar la dependencia energética que tiene Europa de Rusia.


----------



## Red Star (3 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que significa la palabra "MENA"?



*M*iddle-*E*ast and *N*orth *A*frica


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y supono que mientras tanto EEUU no hace nada y se sentará con los brazos cruzados esperando que su arsenal nuclear de los 60 sirva de disuasión. Vamos a ver, nadie, absolutamente nadie debe estar metiendo ahora mismo más dinero en armamento que EEUU.



Da igual lo que hagan para el problema que nos ocupa. Si china acaba invadiendo, los yankis harán lo mismo que en Ucrania: tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Sorprende la estupidez de los taiwaneses, tienen el ejemplo bien reciente.


----------



## Epicii (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rusia tiene combustible y tecnologia, China tiene materias primas y tecnologia. ¿que tienen USA y sus putitas? deudas.



-El ejercito mas grande del mundo
-La impresora de la moneda en la que se intercambian las commodities
-Hegemonía política y cultural sobre gran parte del planeta


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero si los traidores sois los de PCCh. Los de Taiwan son los que preservan la cultura china.



Hablamos de los taiwaneses como si fueran un conjunto homogéneo, cuando internamente tienen sus contradicciones. Taiwan es independiente _de facto_ desde 1949, pero a efectos legales el régimen de T`aipei no se considera el gobierno de Taiwan independiente, sino el gobierno en el exilio de la República de China, heredero del que estableció Chiang Kai Chek cuando sus tropas fueron expulsadas de la China continental por las de Mao Tse Tung y hubo de refugiarse en la isla. El partido que durante la mayor parte de estos 73 años ha gobernado en la isla es el Kuomingtan, el partido de Chiang. Actualmente gobierna una coalición pan-verde de partidos independentistas con la presidenta Tsai Ing-wen, pero sin que hasta la fecha se hayan atrevido a declarar la independencia. Para la República Popular China esa declaración de independencia sería una línea roja, pero mientras no se produzca, pueden convivir indefinidamente con la idea de "un país dos sistemas". El Kuomingtan actualmente en la oposición también se opondría frontalmente a declarar la independencia _de iure_.


----------



## Teuro (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Actualmente puedes meter 50-100 Megatones en una mochila de portátil (un radio de 150 kms a la redonda fundidos). El tener muchas no es cuestión de capacidad de destrucción, es una cuestión de redundancia: es más dificil que te destruyan en un primer ataque 6000 que 300.



100 Megatones, como la "Bomba del Zar", casi nada. A ver si vamos a comenzar a medir las bombas en Gigatones, o mejor aun en Teratones.


----------



## Expected (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Italia tiene diseño, Francia tiene estilo, los escoceses Whisky, los alemanes ingeniería



La verdad es que París tiene un estilo últimamente....que quita el hipo. Así como una mezcla entre africano e islámico....que es la mar de chic.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y todos están rebanándose los sesos penando en cómo eliminar la dependencia energética que tiene Europa de Rusia.



Tema muy difícil de resolver, ya que tiene sus consecuencias. Y no muy positivas que digamos.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Los resultados del ataque a la estación de SERVICIO en Artemovsk, donde se encontraba el almacén de municiones. Como resultado del impacto y la detonación secundaria, se informa sobre al menos 5 200x y 3 300x en el enemigo, algunos de ellos extranjeros. Por la mañana, 10 personas aún permanecían bajo los escombros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)

El Gobierno de Suiza ha aprobado este miércoles un séptimo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia que incluye el embargo de los suministros de oro.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Cómo plantear una causa penal y posibles penas de cárcel.

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ha detenido a un residente del distrito de Krasnoperekopsk de Crimea que llamó a la policía para informar de un artefacto explosivo en un puente. Las fuerzas de seguridad comprobaron la información y resultó ser falsa. El Ministerio del Interior abrió una causa penal por presentar a sabiendas una denuncia falsa de un acto de terrorismo.

Con la SWO en curso, el tribunal no puede limitarse al gamberrismo. Después de los falsos avisos de bomba masivos en Crimea y Sebastopol, este tipo de figuras están siendo tratadas con mucha severidad para que otros no aprendan la lección.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Da igual lo que hagan para el problema que nos ocupa. Si china acaba invadiendo, los yankis harán lo mismo que en Ucrania: tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Sorprende la estupidez de los taiwaneses, tienen el ejemplo bien reciente.



Algunos aprenden de la historia, aunque la mayoría se empeña en repetirla.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a la escalada de hoy en Artsakh:

- Los cuarteles armenios de Drmbon (distrito de Martakert) fueron atacados;
- El ataque se llevó a cabo desde un UAV;
- También hubo una serie de compromisos localizados en la región de Lachin;
- En el lado armenio tres de 200;
- Los medios de comunicación azerbaiyanos también informan de víctimas, con un herido.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

*OPEP+: La inversión insuficiente afectará la disponibilidad de un suministro de petróleo adecuado para satisfacer la creciente demanda más allá de 2023.*
14:59 || 03/08/2022


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Kherson. Utilización de las lanchas de remolque BMK-MO en la organización de un cruce de pontones sobre el río Dniéper cerca del puente Antonovsky

El barco fue diseñado por el astillero de Kostroma.

BMK-MO entró en servicio el 23 de enero de 2018.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y supono que mientras tanto EEUU no hace nada y se sentará con los brazos cruzados esperando que su arsenal nuclear de los 60 sirva de disuasión. Vamos a ver, nadie, absolutamente nadie debe estar metiendo ahora mismo más dinero en armamento que EEUU.



Da absolutamente igual, los yanquis pueden tener 6000 o 60.000 bombas, no marca diferencia. Pero los chinos pasando de 400 a 4.000 si la marcan. LLegan a la destrucción mutua asegurada. Y los yanquis no se van a suicidar por Taiwan como no se han suicidado por Ucrania.

En realidad con menos, pero si saben que se las vas a tirar, los mantienes lejos.







A nivel economico los chinos suben , los yanquis bajan. Pueden inventarse ceros digitales o intentar timar al mundo con las criotos pero poco más , y si te fijas los chinos ya se han follado las criptos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hablamos de los taiwaneses como si fueran un conjunto homogéneo, cuando internamente tienen sus contradicciones. Taiwan es independiente _de facto_ desde 1949, pero a efectos legales el régimen de T`aipei no se considera el gobierno de Taiwan independiente, sino el gobierno en el exilio de la República de China, heredero del que estableció Chiang Kai Chek cuando sus tropas fueron expulsadas de la China continental por las de Mao Tse Tung y hubo de refugiarse en la isla. El partido que durante la mayor parte de estos 73 años ha gobernado en la isla es el Kuomingtan, el partido de Chiang. Actualmente gobierna una coalición pan-verde de partidos independentistas con la presidenta Tsai Ing-wen, pero sin que hasta la fecha se hayan atrevido a declarar la independencia. Para la República Popular China esa declaración de independencia sería una línea roja, pero mientras no se produzca, pueden convivir indefinidamente con la idea de "un país dos sistemas". El Kuomingtan actualmente en la oposición también se opondría frontalmente a declarar la independencia _de iure_.



Sabes que * un país dos sistemas *es un trola de tamaño sideral. Los mentirosos de PCCh es lo que dicen, pero en el caso de HK nunca han respetado los acuerdos firmados. El PCCh no admite la libertad de expresión; vamos, en realidad no admite nada que no sea aceptar ser un esclavo suyo.


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Da igual lo que hagan para el problema que nos ocupa. Si china acaba invadiendo, los yankis harán lo mismo que en Ucrania: tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Sorprende la estupidez de los taiwaneses, tienen el ejemplo bien reciente.



Con la diferencia que son una isla, los chinos pueden simplemente bloquearla minar las aguas en masa y sentarse a ver que pasa.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Este es el dibujo animado titulado "Incendios de naturaleza similar" publicado por el sitio web de Al Mayadeen TV.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

EEUU está abriendo, como que la cosa no quiere, dos frentes simultáneos contra las dos superpotencias
existentes: Rusia y China. Esto es un fuerte indicio de que la hegemonía de EE.UU. se dirige hacia el final, 
aunque también hay que reconocer que Washington está siendo el mejor contribuyente a su propio declive.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (3 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ......y evitamos los buques portacontenedores (cada uno *consume* como 50 millones de coches)



Creo que la noticia era que *contaminaban* como 50 millones de coches. Aunque también decían que contaminaban como 100 millones o como miles.

De todas formas, viendo el nivel de los periodistas, a saber... puede que contaminen entre 0 coches e infinitos.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> No solo es atacar al dólar o no. China sabe que tarde o temprano tendrá que responder militarmente a alguna de las múltiples provocaciones de las que será objeto. Inmediatamente que responda les van a robar, incautar como llaman los políticos euroatlantistas, todos sus activos en occidente como está pasando con Rusia o ha pasado ya con Libia o Venezuela.
> Por ello tienen que recuperar lo que puedan.
> Están desacoplandose del occidente dominado por EEUU, hablamos solo 800 millones de personas frente al resto del mundo y necesitan tiempo.
> Que sí, que esos 800 millones tienen muchos recursos financieros pero basados en moneda fiat y no amparada por materias primas reales como los BRICS..
> Es un juego complejo y con infinidad de variables, puede haber muchas sorpresas.



Por eso...porque lo sabe...no va a dejar que el perro anglocabron le elija el como, el cuando y el donde...


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> -El ejercito mas grande del mundo
> -La impresora de la moneda en la que se intercambian las commodities
> -Hegemonía política y cultural sobre gran parte del planeta



Lo del ejercito es más que dudoso, tienen la armada y la aviación mayores pero hasta ahí.

La impresora es lo que les mantiene, pero con su ansia de bloquear y saquear, cada vez más gente se apunta a intercambios directos sin el dolar. Y eso es un putada, porque como se ve , ya no pueden exportar toda la inflación que crean.

La hegemonia politica va en declive. Ya no estan en los 90. Ver Siria por ejemplo o Yemen donde sus planes han sido frustrados.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Trofeo Barrett. Suministrados a Ucrania a partir de 2015 como parte de los contratos con Barrett Firearms, que importó a Ucrania a través de Bulgaria no sólo los rifles en sí, sino también la munición y las costosas cubiertas.

Caro, pero muy bueno.
El propietario no debe haber sobrevivido al encuentro con los Daredevils.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sabes que * un país dos sistemas *es un trola de tamaño sideral. Los mentirosos de PCCh es lo que dicen, pero en el caso de HK nunca han respetado los acuerdos firmados. El PCCh no admite la libertad de expresión; vamos, en realidad no admite nada que no sea aceptar ser un esclavo suyo.



No se trata de que te lo creas tú, sino de que es el lenguaje que manejan ellos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

No lo sabían muchos, pero es que Ucrania participó en la desintegración de Serbia…sus “fuerzas de paz” ahora se retiran de Kosovo…
La fuerza internacional de mantenimiento de la paz de la KFOR tiene su base en el territorio de la antigua Yugoslavia, dirigida por la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. También incluyen al ejército ucraniano, pero ahora Kiev está retirando su contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de Kosovo.




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Olha Kachura ha muerto hoy durante el bombardeo de Horlivka. La legendaria Korsa, que pasó sus últimos años de guerra al mando de la división Grad MLRS. 

¡Paz a su alma!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Con la diferencia que son una isla, los chinos pueden simplemente bloquearla minar las aguas en masa y sentarse a ver que pasa.



Y una isla a la misma distancia que esta Madrid de Valladolid, nada para aviones modernos incluso para cohetes de artillería. Del tamaño de Galicia y la mitad vacía y y la otra superpoblada (y justamente esta mirando a China) , con alrededor del 40% o más sse la población no queriendo declarar la independencia.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

_La *arena* no es solo para los adosados._

La industria taiwanesa de fabricación de chips se verá afectada por la suspensión de las exportaciones desde China continental

China Daily cita al ex viceministro de Comercio chino Wei Jianguo, quien afirma que la suspensión de las exportaciones de arena natural de China continental a Taiwán afectará a la industria taiwanesa de fabricación de chips.

Wei Jianguo, actual vicepresidente del Centro de Intercambios Económicos Internacionales de China, informa de los datos de que Taiwán consume actualmente unos 90 millones de toneladas de arena natural al año, un tercio de las cuales se suministra desde China continental.

La *arena natural* que contiene silicio es una materia prima importante para la producción de chips, y Taiwán es un importante proveedor mundial de chips, dijo Wei.

China continental anunció la suspensión de las exportaciones de arena natural a Taiwán a partir del miércoles, debido a la visita a la isla de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, entre otras restricciones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

*The Washington Post:*
➖ La verdadera crisis en torno a Taiwán comenzará cuando Pelosi vuelva a casa;
➖ el impacto podría manifestarse "en semanas, meses, años";
➖ el ritmo y la intensidad de la rivalidad entre EE.UU. y China aumentará, cambiando las relaciones para siempre, con Taiwán justo en el medio;
➖ Se espera que la respuesta de Pekín a la visita de Pelosi sea incremental, y no sólo en el ámbito militar: "Podría alterar permanentemente las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y China y exponer a Taiwán a un sufrimiento a largo plazo".

Es probable que las represalias inmediatas de Pekín sean contra la economía y la sociedad de Taiwán. A más largo plazo, China podría utilizar la visita de Pelosi como pretexto para realizar cambios en su postura militar con respecto a Taiwán, permitiendo al EPL ampliar su presencia militar en Taiwán 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

El asalto al pueblo de Peski continúa. Nuestros grupos de asalto, al amparo de una muralla de fuego, siguen avanzando lentamente en las posiciones enemigas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Las clases de tiro serán obligatorias en las escuelas polacas en el nuevo curso escolar - Ministerio de Educación polaco 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sabes que * un país dos sistemas *es un trola de tamaño sideral. Los mentirosos de PCCh es lo que dicen, pero en el caso de HK nunca han respetado los acuerdos firmados. El PCCh no admite la libertad de expresión; vamos, en realidad no admite nada que no sea aceptar ser un esclavo suyo.



En la Rusia de Putin tampoco andan muy sobrados de libertad de expresión. Eso no te supone un problema similar?


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Se ha llevado a cabo un ataque contra las posiciones de los combatientes de las AFU en las afueras de Artemivsk.

Se informa de que una enorme columna de humo ha llegado al lado de la cantera.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Azerbaiyán viola el alto el fuego en Nagorno-Karabaj, 7 militares armenios heridos - informa Stepanakert. Azerbaiyán ha formulado contraacusaciones

Las posiciones armenias han estado bajo fuego desde las 9 de la mañana de hoy. La parte azerbaiyana está utilizando lanzagranadas y vehículos aéreos no tripulados. El Ministerio de Defensa de Stepanakert afirma que está tomando medidas conjuntamente con las fuerzas de paz rusas para estabilizar la situación.
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Azerbaiyán dijo que toda la responsabilidad del incidente en territorio azerbaiyano recae en los dirigentes políticos y militares de Armenia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

En la DNR ya se han registrado doce casos de civiles (entre ellos un niño) que han explotado con minas antipersona prohibidas PFM-1 "Lepestok".

Se prohíbe el uso de estas minas esparcidas por los nazis ucranianos en Donetsk y sus suburbios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On August 3, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces claimed control of Semigorye village; Russian forces claimed control of Travnevoe village; Clashes between the AFU and Russian...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 3 de agosto de 2022 







 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de la aldea de Semigorye;
 Las fuerzas rusas reclamaron el control de la aldea de Travnevoe;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Grygorivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bakhmut;
 Las fuerzas rusas entraron en la ciudad de Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Brestove.


----------



## Kartoffeln (3 Ago 2022)

Spoon-bender Uri Geller says he will use 'Mind Power' to deflect nukes


He went on to implore social media users to visualise a dazzling, golden shield in the sky' that he claimed would deflect any nuclear warheads deployed by the Kremlin




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> China sanciona a China, cada día te sorprenden con una estupidez más estupida



Pluriempleo...


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 3, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the 81st Airmobile Brigade of the AFU near Nikolaevka with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the 72nd Mechanized Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 3 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU cerca de Nikolaevka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 72ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Veselaya Dolina;
 Rusia atacó la 65ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Yulievka con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Ocheretino;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 drones ucranianos cerca de Dibrova en la RPD, Balakleya, Kapitolovka, Dmitrovka en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 2 misiles balísticos Tochka-U cerca de Chernobaevka en la región de Kherson.


----------



## aurariola (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU está abriendo, como que la cosa no quiere, dos frentes simultáneos contra las dos superpotencias
> existentes: Rusia y China. Esto es un fuerte indicio de que la hegemonía de EE.UU. se dirige hacia el final,
> aunque también hay que reconocer que Washington está siendo el mejor contribuyente a su propio declive.



yo no lo veo tan claro........ de momento hay una guerra donde mueren eslavos luchando contra eslavos y ese no era el plan de putin y lo que vemos ahora es que quieren abrir otro frente en el que chinos mueran luchando contra chinos, y ese parece que tampoco es el plan del lider chino, de momento USA le crea dos guerras a sus rivales en sus propios territorios y revienta la industria y economias europeas .
Los USA lo ven a distancia sin que sus soldados mueran en ninguna batalla y sin que su industria y economia revienten como lo estan haciendo la europea y poco a poco la rusa y la china........... son unos hijos de puta , pero de tontos ni un pelo.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Serbia On August 2, 2022 (Map Update)


On July 31, the international security forces in Kosovo, operating under the auspices of NATO, were pulled to the bridge...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Serbia el 2 de agosto de 2022







 El 31 de julio, las fuerzas de seguridad internacionales en Kosovo, que operan bajo los auspicios de la OTAN, se dirigieron al puente sobre el río Ibar en la ciudad de Kosovska Mitrovica;
 Los serbios de la parte norte de Kosovo y Metohija celebraron protestas ante la decisión de Pristina de prohibir las matrículas y los documentos serbios;
 El 31 de julio, unidades especiales de la policía de Kosovo se trasladaron desde Pristina al norte de Kosovo y Metohija;
 El 31 de julio, se informó de disparos de armas automáticas cerca del puesto de control de Brniak, en la línea administrativa entre Kosovo y Metohija y Serbia;
 El 1 de agosto, los dirigentes de Kosovo pospusieron el procedimiento de prohibición de los documentos serbios hasta el 1 de septiembre.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por cierto, es curioso como los pro-rusos, los proputins (o las putinejas como alguien aquí los llamó despectivamente) solo aparezcan a partir de medio día o por las tardes-noches y madrugadas. Supongo que serán ninis que se levantan a las 12 después de que sus madres les pongan el ColaCao con Chococripies y tras el desayuno forean.



No como tú qué te pagan eh!! De hecho escribes y eres tan pesado y pedante como el alfombras ese, supongo que seréis el mismo sujeto asqueroso vendido o saldréis de la misma oficina de alguna ong de la cía

Vete a la mierda cm traidor hijo de puta


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Scholz encontró la turbina de Siemens que el gobierno alemán había perdido anteriormente. Y con la mirada de un experto la examinó. Es bastante obvio que esta turbina no salvará al "padre de la democracia alemana".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si USA prohíbe el SWIFT a China, USA se queda sin Wallmart y 30.000 compañías, puede que muchas más que se nutren del mercado chino para que la gente USAna subsista.
> 
> *Walmart se fundo en 1962 y la RP China entro en la OMC en el ano 2000 . La mayoria de lo que se fabrica en la RP China puede fabricarse en otros paises . La gente en EE UU compra mas de lo que necesita . *
> *La gente va al Walmart porque se aburre . En Europa es normal ir al Teatro los fines de semana . En EE UU lo normal es ir al Walmart *
> ...



*La tecnologia , los recursos , la energia , la mano de obra , las leyes existen . Solo se necesita voluntad politica de hacerlo *

EE UU es un gran pais . El problema son sus lideres . 
Los norteamericanos son victimas de sus lideres , que responden a los intereses de las multinacionales militares , petroleras , farmaceuticas , alimentarias ...Lo mismo pasa en todo el mundo . Los lideres son los que crean el problema . El pueblo es victima 
Los globalistan son el enemigo . EE UU no . 
El pais de Franklyn , Edison , Lincoln , Rosa Parks , Martin Luter King , Julia Roberts , Warhol ...
La tierra del libre y el hogar del valiente. G-s bless America 

*post patrocinado por la Fundacion Nacional del Rifle 
Si busca una pistola , no busque mas . Gaston Glock 19 GEN 3 por solo 569.95 $ ( gastos de envio y municion gratis ) 
oferta solo disponible para foreros que hayan zankeado este post 
*


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y una isla a la misma distancia que esta Madrid de Valladolid, nada para aviones modernos incluso para cohetes de artillería. Del tamaño de Galicia y la mitad vacía y y la otra superpoblada (y justamente esta mirando a China) , con alrededor del 40% o más sse la población* no queriendo declarar la independencia.*



Eso es una mera formalidad. Taiwan es de facto independiente.


----------



## ATDTn (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Scholz encontró la turbina de Siemens que el gobierno alemán había perdido anteriormente. Y con la mirada de un experto la examinó. Es bastante obvio que esta turbina no salvará al "padre de la democracia alemana".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi caaaarroooo me lo robaron
Anoooooche
Cuando dormía


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Este es el dibujo animado titulado "Incendios de naturaleza similar" publicado por el sitio web de Al Mayadeen TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos coñas los rusos con super-Pelosi, que si se le mete en la cabeza termina aterrizando en la Plaza Roja para darle una manta leches a Putin.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ago 2022)

El riesgo de quiebra se eleva en Europa hasta el 21,2%, lo que implica que supera a EEUU en casi 6 puntos


El riesgo de quiebra en Europa ha escalado del 3,3% de enero al 21,2% en la actualidad, lo que implica que supera a Estados Unidos en casi 6 puntos.




www.businessinsider.es





Me pinchan y no sangro, qué inesperado e inexplicable.


----------



## niraj (3 Ago 2022)

]


frangelico dijo:


> Realmente tienen opciones. La deuda americana es enorme pero en su mayor parte la poseen la SS, la FED y fondos de pensiones estadounidenses y de países se la OCDE. Colocar ese billón no sería tan traumatismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144479
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144480
> todas esas tenencias de deuda americana. En países cuyo PIB hace sospechar que hay anomalías (Luxemburgo, Suiza, Irlanda, Caimán, Bélgica) son aparcamientos exteriores de deuda seguramente en manos tmanien americanas. Así que perfectamente la FED podría comprar esa deuda en manos chinas .



Comprar?
Ahora mismo tienen el problema de que cuando intentan reducir la impresión de dinero, entran en recesión...


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No se trata de que te lo creas tú, sino de que es el lenguaje que manejan ellos.



En HK tienen a la Carrie metida en el culo para asegurarse que efectivamente todo sea lenguaje y nada más.


----------



## niraj (3 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ha dicho la Unión europea que está dispuesta a poner sanciones a China, aún más duras que las que ha impuesto a Rusia. Pobre Europa!!



Solo por ese comentario, algunas empresas chinas comenzarán a sustituir elementos europeos de sus diseños y sus fábricas por otros más "neutrales", como medida de control de riesgos.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la infantilización de la sociedad, creen que la cosa no va con ellos. Por eso la propaganda que sueltan va en consonancia con esa mentalidad, saben que clase de público tienen.




Una generación que ha crecido a la sopa boba teniendo de todo al alcance de la mano y pensando que la abundancia es eterna y que nunca les faltará nada.

En ellos podría ser admisible ya que es lo único que han conocido pero lo que me sorprende muchísimo es lo de los viejos que ellos en su juventud si pasaron bastantes más penurias pero parece que todo eso ya se les ha olvidado con el lavado de cerebro de continuo.

Por tanto parece que estamos condenados a repetir la historia y volver a pasar penurias por nuestra mala cabeza y por olvidar esa historia, así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si USA quiere, no llega ni un barco chino a Taiwan, los hunden todos antes. Lo mismo contra la fuerza aérea china... No creo que Taiwan necesitara usar sus tropas terrestres.



Como analista geopolítico te morirías de hambre en 2 trimestres


----------



## Epicii (3 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo del ejercito es más que dudoso, tienen la armada y la aviación mayores pero hasta ahí.
> 
> La impresora es lo que les mantiene, pero con su ansia de bloquear y saquear, cada vez más gente se apunta a intercambios directos sin el dolar. Y eso es un putada, porque como se ve , ya no pueden exportar toda la inflación que crean.
> 
> La hegemonia politica va en declive. Ya no estan en los 90. Ver Siria por ejemplo o Yemen donde sus planes han sido frustrados.



El imperio americano ya paso su edad de oro, por supuesto que esta en declive...
Pero Pelosi aterrizo en Taiwán, y nadie se atrevió a tocarle un pelo...
Ni China, ni Rusia pueden disputarle el dominio global aun, en cualquier enfrentamiento convencional serian aplastados...
Lo único que detiene a EEUU a ser mas expansivo son las armas nucleares


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *La tecnologia , los recursos , la energia , la mano de obra , las leyes existen . Solo se necesita voluntad politica de hacerlo *
> 
> EE UU es un gran pais . El problema son sus lideres .
> Los norteamericanos son victimas de sus lideres , que responden a los intereses de las multinacionales militares , petroleras , farmaceuticas , alimentarias ...Lo mismo pasa en todo el mundo . Los lideres son los que crean el problema . El pueblo es victima
> ...



Por el mismo precio compras la Glock 19 Gen 5, que es aún mejor (más moderna)


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Qué haces usando un iPhone X? ¿No ves que es tecnología enemiga?



Por eso no uso el del trabajo para estas cosas o lo mismo me fusilan aquí mismo


----------



## troperker (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olha Kachura ha muerto hoy durante el bombardeo de Horlivka. La legendaria Korsa, que pasó sus últimos años de guerra al mando de la división Grad MLRS.
> 
> ¡Paz a su alma!
> 
> ...



Una guerrera la tipa pense que habia muerto hace tiempo porque no encontraba mas info de ella
El ultimo video que vi de ella estaba rodeada de sus grads en un combate donde perdieron uno

Una valiente mujer
Habia tambien una mujer que se unio al conflicto con sus trabajadores
No me acuerdo su nombre
Ojala siga con vida guerreando


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienes menos cultura que el zu-chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda y coge el diccionario subnormal, y traduce lo que he puesto, te pones a hablar de cataluna saliendote por peteneras, ni punto de comparación tiene con Taiwán jolagranputa desinformador.


----------



## Haliwei (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia tenía concentradas ya en diciembre cientos de miles de tropas en la frontera ucraniana, Rusia tenía pactado ya con Bielorrusia el usar su territorio (esto no se improvisa), y decía que eran sólo "maniobras" y que occidente y EEUU estaban paranoicos.
> 
> EEUU avisó ya en diciembre de que sabía por su inteligencia que Putin había dado ya la orden de invasión, incluso conocía la fecha,
> 
> ...



Entonces como explicas que los días previos a la invasión, mientras la propaganda occidental hablara de la invasión de rusia, se incrementarán los ataques en los frentes de doneskst y lughansk en un mil %. Esto no lo explicas? No lo digo yo...lo dice el observatorio de seguridad de Europa. Es un dato relevante que mientras se cocinaba la propaganda, en un conflicto estancado en el que se producían 10 eventos militares al día, de golpe, de una día para otro, se produZcan 1000 eventos por parte del frente ukro,mientras acusas a Rusia de planear la invasión. Además, los ukros hacían ver vía propaganda anglo y usana como si la invasión rusa te ha pillado por xorpexa.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Y todos están rebanándose los sesos penando en cómo eliminar la dependencia energética que tiene Europa de Rusia.



Pues si eso es cierto , Moscu we have a problem 
La dependencia energetica que tiene Europa con Rusia NO ES un problema cientifico , es un problema politico . 
La inventiva nace de la necesidad y lo que sobra en Europa es talento . 
Si los ingenieros alemanes , espanoles , italianos , polacos se ponen en serio en buscar una alternativa a la energia rusa la encontraran . 
En 1973 los arabes hicieron un embargo petrolero a Occidente en protesta por la guerra del Yom Kippur 
La crisis del 73 provoco en Occidente una nueva consciencia de ahorro y eficiencia energetica . 
La industria automotriz es una de las que mas se ha beneficiado del boicot arabe del petroleo . Hoy puedes encontrar coches con un consumo de menos de 5 litros x 100 kms . Algo impensable en los anos 70's 
La tecnologia volvera a salvar a Europa . El clapham es optimista . El futuro es maravilloso 
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ago 2022)

A esto se ha llegado con Pedrito Sánchez, que hasta un mindundi como Zelenki y ya cualquiera de sus ministros, en lugar de agradecer la ayuda económica, la acogida de refugiados y de heridos (pagados los gastos hospitalarios por España) las armas y etc etc En lugar de agachar la cabecita y agradecer las ayudas de paises que no tenían porqué ayudarles y que están generando problemas económicos a sus propios ciudadanos, no paran de dejarlos en ridículo lanzando pullitas una y otra vez. De verdad que entiendo que los políticos Europeos no tienen orgullo y solo les importe quedar bien con EEUU, pero es que parece que Zelenski y compañia sean los amos de Europa, siempre exigiendo, que no pidiendo. Es curioso, entras a la noticia y ni un solo comentario está de acuerdo con Zelenski ni con seguir enviando más y más dinero que no hay a Ucrania, mientras los Españoles cada vez llegan peor a fin de mes o se les pide hacer sacrificios por un país con el que nada tenemos que ver.

*Ucrania exige más colaboración a España: "Si uno quiere ayudar, siempre encuentra una forma para hacerlo"*

El embajador de Ucrania en España, *Serhii Pohoreltsev*, ha reclamado este miércoles a nuestro país que envíe más armamento para hacer frente a la invasión rusa. "Si uno quiere ayudar, siempre busca y encuentra una forma para hacerlo, y *espero que vamos a tener en poco tiempo el material del que hemos hablado*", ha expresado tras reunirse con la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles.

"Estamos agradecidos por el suministro de armas que ha realizado España, pero *seguimos necesitando más y más cosas*. Espero que con el apoyo de la ministra y del Gobierno *podamos conseguir, sino todo, lo que necesitamos* para poder ganar la guerra", ha explicado Pohoreltsev en declaraciones recogidas por Efe.

Ni la ministra ni el embajador quisieron desvelar, por discreción necesaria, el tipo de armamento que Ucrania pide ni el que España está dispuesta a aportar. *"Es una lista bastante grande"*, dijo Pohorelstev, porque Ucrania necesita muchas armas para, si no superar a Rusia, por lo menos "llegar al mismo nivel" de dotación.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Vladlen en el territorio de Bychatnik en Peski
Posiciones de las AFU.
Carretera Krasnoarmeyskaya
o la calle de la Paz.
03.08.2022









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La industria automotriz es una de las que mas se ha beneficiado del boicot arabe del petroleo . Hoy puedes encontrar coches con un consumo de menos de 5 litros x 100 kms . Algo impensable en los anos 70's



La venta y circulación de esos coches de menos de 5L/100Kms va a estar prohibida en toda Europa dentro de una decada.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Se declara la movilización militar parcial en Nagorno Karabaj - decreto del jefe de la república Araik Harutyunyan 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

*EIA: Las importaciones de crudo en los Estados Unidos aumentaron la semana pasada a su nivel más alto desde julio de 2020*
16:46 || 03/08/2022


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Ofensiva en dirección a Svitlodarsk

Soldados del 2º Cuerpo del Ejército de la RNL muestran las fortificaciones que las fuerzas aliadas tuvieron que asaltar durante la liberación de la central térmica de Uglegorsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Como analista geopolítico te morirías de hambre en 2 trimestres



EE UU no necesita hundir barcos chinos frente a las costas de Taiwan . 
Seria suficiente con bloquear el estrecho de Malacca y dejar a la RP China sin rutas comerciales . Si la RP china quiere romper el bloqueo que dispare primero .


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> -El ejercito mas grande del mundo
> -La impresora de la moneda en la que se intercambian las commodities
> -Hegemonía política y cultural sobre gran parte del planeta



Gran parte dice...sobre sus putitas uropedas y para de contar.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Pues si eso es cierto , Moscu we have a problem
> La dependencia energetica que tiene Europa con Rusia NO ES un problema cientifico , es un problema politico .
> La inventiva nace de la necesidad y lo que sobra en Europa es talento .
> Si los ingenieros alemanes , espanoles , italianos , polacos se ponen en serio en buscar una alternativa a la energia rusa la encontraran .
> ...



En 30 años se podría. Pero en realidad de la crisis petrolera de lo 70 salimos... quemando más petróleo poruqe entonces era muy fácil encontrar más y más. 




Esto es el aeropuerto de dubai en los 70.



A todo esto wl resultado para occidente de aquella crisis aún colea
El poder adquisitivo es el mismo hace más de 4 décadas en cualquier país rico.


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

*EIA: Los suministros de crudo de EE. UU. en la reserva estratégica de petróleo se desplomaron a su nivel más bajo desde mayo de 1985 en la semana anterior*
16:38 || 03/08/2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Entonces como explicas que los días previos a la invasión, mientras la propaganda occidental hablara de la invasión de rusia, se incrementarán los ataques en los frentes de doneskst y lughansk en un mil %. Esto no lo explicas? No lo digo yo...lo dice el observatorio de seguridad de Europa. Es un dato relevante que mientras se cocinaba la propaganda, en un conflicto estancado en el que se producían 10 eventos militares al día, de golpe, de una día para otro, se produZcan 1000 eventos por parte del frente ukro,mientras acusas a Rusia de planear la invasión. Además, los ukros hacían ver vía propaganda anglo y usana como si la invasión rusa te ha pillado por xorpexa.



El bombardeo previo ucraniano y sus mercenarios era preparando la invasión en marzo, solo que Putin se adelantó…no es Stalin. En el fondo la OTAN no esperaba esa maniobra, ya que de otro modo hubiese desmantelado los laboratorios biológicos…


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *La tecnologia , los recursos , la energia , la mano de obra , las leyes existen . Solo se necesita voluntad politica de hacerlo *
> 
> EE UU es un gran pais . El problema son sus lideres .
> Los norteamericanos son victimas de sus lideres , que responden a los intereses de las multinacionales militares , petroleras , farmaceuticas , alimentarias ...Lo mismo pasa en todo el mundo . Los lideres son los que crean el problema . El pueblo es victima
> ...



No se porque has añadido esa parte azul en mi post pero lo dejo estar deben ser cosas del armenio o tu decima personalidad.

Fabricar todos podemos fabricar; Europa, Sudamérica, África, Oriente medio, India, y un largo, larguísimo etc. lo difícil es comenzar a fabricar de nuevo, invertir en industria de tecnología media e ir subiendo poco a poco, eso no da dinero, sino trabajo y no veo yo a los white-collar trabajando y echando turnos en un torno automático.

Pero en fin, si son una gran nación que ha perdido el norte. Hablando de Norte, los chinos hacia el 1200 D.C. inventaron la brújula, supongo que para no perderlo, también inventaron el papel y la imprenta que fueron copiados en occidente, no habían patentes, así se pudo escribir y leer el libro rojo y el capital .Los primeros misiles, no hipersónicos, también vinieron de los chinos y su pólvora.









Inventos de la Antigua China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










_De casta le viene al galgo._


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _La *arena* no es solo para los adosados._
> 
> La industria taiwanesa de fabricación de chips se verá afectada por la suspensión de las exportaciones desde China continental
> 
> ...




Esto es falso, más que un billete de 36 euros, el silicio para casi todos los chips, se saca de Galicia, es un material cojonudo para ello, por una empresa que perteneció a villar mir. FerroAtlántica - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre.
D el silicio español es para uso electrónico de los más puros La mayor fábrica solar junto a una mina de silicio el mineral se depura en Noruega, pues hace falta un uso intensivo de agua desionizada y energía eléctrica, el silicio luego viaja a usa, ucrania, Rusia ,Japón y China donde se crecen los cristales monocristalinos no hay más países que lo hagan , el policristalino lo puede hacer cualquiera pero eso solo vale para paneles solares , Taiwán importa los cristales ya crecidos de silicio , como mucho los cortan en obleas vírgenes pero nada más , elvalor añadido de Taiwán en el producto lo es casi todo , pero de ahí que digan que son capaces de hacer chips desde arena no se lo cree nadie , no se por que publican eso si cualquiera que conozca mínimamente el tema lo sabe


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

Edito para decir que el monocristalino ucraniano se usa para fv porque para chip da cortos , no han acabado de afinar el proceso , creo que se hacía en azovstal


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Según un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, desde el inicio del SSO se han producido 27 intercambios de prisioneros de guerra y cadáveres en Ucrania. El proceso de intercambio se intensificó después de que la loca Denisova, que fue violada con una cuchara en la cabeza, fuera apartada del asunto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Haliwei (3 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El bombardeo previo ucraniano y sus mercenarios era preparando la invasión en marzo, solo que Putin se adelantó…no es Stalin. En el fondo la OTAN no esperaba esa maniobra, ya que de otro modo hubiese desmantelado los laboratorios biológicos…



Pero vamos, no crees que la inteligencia usana y anglo sabían de sobras la posibilidad de la intervención rusko? Por otra parte...estoy perdidisimo en el tema de los labs, no he encontrado nada decente y objetivo que hable de eso. Puede ser que sean temas que queden a parte de la oficialidad en ambos bandos, por lo de mantener al populacho entretenido en uno u otro bando con sus victorias auspiciadas por el material bélico más novedoso o poderoso. Éste, es un tema que meten con embudo en la propaganda a la gente con menos capacidad crítica de la info que le llega. Mira que es fácil llegar a algo ade info donde te explican que la diferencia tecnológica en afghanistan fué muy grande y sin embargo tuvo 0 repercusión para el resultado final más allá de victorias locales. Ergo todo lo que habla de material militar es pura basura, pero sin embargo a la gente parece que la convence jajajjaa para mearse.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Spoon-bender Uri Geller says he will use 'Mind Power' to deflect nukes
> 
> 
> He went on to implore social media users to visualise a dazzling, golden shield in the sky' that he claimed would deflect any nuclear warheads deployed by the Kremlin
> ...



No os riais pero este tío tiene una empresa que se dedica a busca yacimientos de petróleo , y los encuentra , no se como lo hará El último penalti de Uri Geller


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Esto es falso, más que un billete de 36 euros, el silicio para casi todos los chips, se saca de Galicia, es un material cojonudo para ello, por una empresa que perteneció a villar mir. FerroAtlántica - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre.
> D el silicio español es para uso electrónico de los más puros La mayor fábrica solar junto a una mina de silicio el mineral se depura en Noruega, pues hace falta un uso intensivo de agua desionizada y energía eléctrica, el silicio luego viaja a usa, ucrania, Rusia ,Japón y China donde se crecen los cristales monocristalinos no hay más países que lo hagan , el monocristalino lo puede hacer cualquiera pero eso solo vale para paneles solares , Taiwán importa los cristales ya crecidos de silicio , como mucho los cortan en obleas vírgenes pero nada más , elvalor añadido de Taiwán en el producto lo es casi todo , pero de ahí que digan que son capaces de hacer chips desde arena no se lo cree nadie , no se por que publican eso si cualquiera que conozca mínimamente el tema lo sabe



Me da la impresión de que China ha superado en mucho esas cifras de producción y además las 70K Tm que produce Ferroatlantica en un año no Dan para mucho. Por algo los chinos habrán usado ese mecanismo sancionador.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Pero vamos, no crees que la inteligencia usana y anglo sabían de sobras la posibilidad de la intervención rusko? Por otra parte...estoy perdidisimo *en el tema de los labs*, *no he encontrado nada decente y objetivo que hable de eso*. Puede ser que sean temas que queden a parte de la oficialidad en ambos bandos, por lo de mantener al populacho entretenido en uno u otro bando con sus victorias auspiciadas por el material bélico más novedoso o poderoso. Éste, es un tema que meten con embudo en la propaganda a la gente con menos capacidad crítica de la info que le llega. Mira que es fácil llegar a algo ade info donde te explican que la diferencia tecnológica en afghanistan fué muy grande y sin embargo tuvo 0 repercusión para el resultado final más allá de victorias locales. Ergo todo lo que habla de material militar es pura basura, pero sin embargo a la gente parece que la convence jajajjaa para mearse.



Resalto en negrita, o estás haciendo el gilipollas o estás haciendo el troll, porque ya se sabe de sobra y está por internet búscalos y no des más por culo, hay dos videos una de Victoria Nuland aka FuckEU donde en una sesion informativa en EEUU demostró su preocupacion porque rusia llegue a confiscar materiales relacionados con los laboratorios en ukrania y otro video una entrevista con Lavrov diciendo claramente que han recogido material y muestras bacteriológicas ahora ya en rusia y ha acusado a eeuu de estar llevando actividades ilicitas contraria a la legislación internacional y un tratado internacional sobre el tema. Me recuerdas a otro que estuvo pidiendo pruebas sobre su existencia. Te vas al puto ijnore,


----------



## cobasy (3 Ago 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Pero vamos, no crees que la inteligencia usana y anglo sabían de sobras la posibilidad de la intervención rusko? *Por otra parte...estoy perdidisimo en el tema de los labs, no he encontrado nada decente y objetivo que hable de eso*. Puede ser que sean temas que queden a parte de la oficialidad en ambos bandos, por lo de mantener al populacho entretenido en uno u otro bando con sus victorias auspiciadas por el material bélico más novedoso o poderoso. Éste, es un tema que meten con embudo en la propaganda a la gente con menos capacidad crítica de la info que le llega. Mira que es fácil llegar a algo ade info donde te explican que la diferencia tecnológica en afghanistan fué muy grande y sin embargo tuvo 0 repercusión para el resultado final más allá de victorias locales. Ergo todo lo que habla de material militar es pura basura, pero sin embargo a la gente parece que la convence jajajjaa para mearse.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

Si ... una salud cojonuda tiene los ukros .... este va a acabar como Mussolini ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Pero vamos, no crees que la inteligencia usana y anglo sabían de sobras la posibilidad de la intervención rusko? Por otra parte...estoy perdidisimo en el tema de los labs, no he encontrado nada decente y objetivo que hable de eso. Puede ser que sean temas que queden a parte de la oficialidad en ambos bandos, por lo de mantener al populacho entretenido en uno u otro bando con sus victorias auspiciadas por el material bélico más novedoso o poderoso. Éste, es un tema que meten con embudo en la propaganda a la gente con menos capacidad crítica de la info que le llega. Mira que es fácil llegar a algo ade info donde te explican que la diferencia tecnológica en afghanistan fué muy grande y sin embargo tuvo 0 repercusión para el resultado final más allá de victorias locales. Ergo todo lo que habla de material militar es pura basura, pero sin embargo a la gente parece que la convence jajajjaa para mearse.



Los PDFs buenos están en las fosas marianas y en grupos privados de 8chan en servidores .onion, pero desde el asunto de Assange nadie se atreve a subir material sensible a la web visible. Hay incluso vídeos de trabajo de laboratorio, se supone que de las cámaras de seguridad.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienes menos cultura que el zu-chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues en liberar Cataluña del Sur tardasteis un poco más que en liberar una zona ya desocupada.







Se os veía felices:








Eh catalanazi, a tus amigos ucronazis los estamos crujiendo, habrá que seguir desnazificando hacia el Sur-Oeste, hacia el Golfo de Rosas.


----------



## alexforum (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Y porqué sancionan a Taiwan, si el enemigo en teoría es USA?
> Ah, es verdad, que la economía China depende de venderle a USA.
> 
> 
> ...



tambien es una tontería hacerle la guerra a tu principal proveedor, no se…
occidente no es capaz ni de fabricar mascarillas… a muchos cuando se les llena la boca al hablar del colapso de China al dejarles de comprar, se les olvida del colapso occidental al dejar de recibir sus productos.


----------



## ATDTn (3 Ago 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Por el mismo precio compras la Glock 19 Gen 5, que es aún mejor (más moderna)



The middleman€ & £


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Kiev esconde la cabeza en la arena.

En una sesión informativa vespertina, el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania negó el éxito de las fuerzas aliadas en Piski, que ya había sido confirmado por los corresponsales militares:

▪ En las direcciones de Kharkiv, Slovyansk y Kramatorsk, la Federación Rusa bombardeó posiciones de las AFU con cañón, artillería de cohetes y aviación.
▪ En la dirección de Bajmut, la Federación Rusa llevó a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Berestovoye y en las direcciones de Vladimirovka-Yakovlevka, Pokrovske-Bajmut, Vladimirovka-Soledar, Vozrozhdeniya-Kodema, Vozrozhdeniya-Zaitsevo, Semigorie-Kodema y Dolomitne-Semigorie.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, la Federación Rusa intentó sin éxito llevar a cabo una ofensiva en las direcciones Spartak - Avdiivka, Mineralnoye - Avdiivka y en las direcciones Donetsk - Peski. Sin éxito.
▪ En las direcciones de Novopavlovsk y Zaporizhzhya, la Federación Rusa lanzó bombardeos desde diversos medios.
▪ Los rusos entablaron un combate ofensivo en dirección a Bilohirka en la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhny.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Ucrania incumple el derecho internacional con respecto a los prisioneros de guerra rusos - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Según el ministerio, el 81% de los prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania son golpeados, el 55% son obligados a hacer vídeos de propaganda y al 46% se les niega el tratamiento médico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Lo de la OTAN era una excusa, todo lo que no sea estar bajo la influencia total de Rusia habría dado problemas en un futuro


----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Ago 2022)

Buenas...alguien sabe quién es el sastre de Mierdosky...?.

Tienes menos detalles que una acuarela pintada con los pies, o que el traje de faena del Mierdosky.


----------



## jorgitonew (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El imperio americano ya paso su edad de oro, por supuesto que esta en declive...
> Pero Pelosi aterrizo en Taiwán, y nadie se atrevió a tocarle un pelo...
> Ni China, ni Rusia pueden disputarle el dominio global aun, en cualquier enfrentamiento convencional serian aplastados...
> Lo único que detiene a EEUU a ser mas expansivo son las armas nucleares



Ni Rusia ni China quieren el dominio global. Hablan de mundo multipolar con sus zonas de influencia para cada polo.

Tanto China como Rusia reconocen que Usa es uno de esos polos con su área de influencia. Esto se traduce en que Usa tiene que disminuir su área de influencia y centrarse en su zona.

De momento Rusia si está siendo capaz de sacar a Usa de su zona de influencia


----------



## waukegan (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania incumple el derecho internacional con respecto a los prisioneros de guerra rusos - Ministerio de Defensa ruso
> 
> Según el ministerio, el 81% de los prisioneros de guerra rusos en Ucrania son golpeados, el 55% son obligados a hacer vídeos de propaganda y al 46% se les niega el tratamiento médico.
> 
> ...



Líbreme el Señor de tomar partido por alguno de los bandos, pero técnicamente no son prisioneros de guerra. En todo caso serían prisioneros de operación especial.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Ago 2022)

Qué retrasaos sois, no?


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La venta y circulación de esos coches de menos de 5L/100Kms va a estar prohibida en toda Europa dentro de una decada.




Perdón por el pequeño off topic, pero en el diseño de las políticas públicas (basadas en estudios de la década del 50s) se había estudiado que las medidas reglamentarias MOTORIZAN LA INNOVACION.

Esto es, mientras no le pida a la industria automotriz que "baje las emisiones" por ley, jamás lo harán (es caro). Cuando lo hago, se pone en marcha el proceso de innovación y al final... magia!, terminábamos con coches más eficientes y al mismo precio.

Eso funcionó de puta madre mientras *había un MARGEN REAL para la innovación*. El problema es que en la realidad "real", tenemos *LIMITES FISICOS* y problemas de *BENEFICIOS ADICIONALES DECRECIENTES*.

Una batería de gel (innovación) es más duradera, segura y no mucho más cara (una vez puesta en fabricación masiva) que una de ácido... el problema es que *llegas a LIMITES REALES en algún punto* y no siempre puedes encontrar "baterías mágicas" que sigan la cuesta de los beneficios.

Mucho me temo que la época de los "avances de innovación basados en leyes y reglamentos", *en muchos terrenos ha llegado a su límite*... una cosa era llegar a coches de *"5 litros a los 100 kms"* e incluso hasta de *"3 litros cada 100 kms"*... pero eso no significa que aunque pongamos una "reglamentación" vaya a ser posible llegar a coches de *"1 litro cada 100 kms"*... o que podamos pasarnos al "coche eléctrico".

En algún punto *está la dura pared de la "realidad real" basada en límites.*

Y creo que en esa pared estamos en muchas tecnologías y productos.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Ahora que Azerbaián vuelve a tocar los cojones a Armenia, me pregunto que harán y dirán todos esos armenios en europa, que dicen que ellos no son rusos, sino armenios, y que paz en Ucrania.
Me voy a descojonar en su cara cuando pidan ayuda a Papá Rusia.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Ago 2022)

Mierdonsky Group:

Protección de las personas...y sastrería a medida.


Qué bueno!.









GlobalRusTrade - Mercado de comercio internacional


Una forma rápida y gratuita de encontrar el producto adecuado




globalrustrade.com


----------



## Argentium (3 Ago 2022)

*La OPEP+ desoye a Biden y aumenta la producción al ritmo más bajo de la historia*

EL cártel de productores decide incrementar la oferta de petróleo en 100.000 barriles diarios entre todos los miembros durante el mes de septiembre. Es el acuerdo de aumento de producción más bajo de la historia en porcentaje, y en cantidad, el más cicatero desde 1986.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Haliwei dijo:


> Pero vamos, no crees que la inteligencia usana y anglo sabían de sobras la posibilidad de la intervención rusko? Por otra parte...estoy perdidisimo en el tema de los labs, no he encontrado nada decente y objetivo que hable de eso. Puede ser que sean temas que queden a parte de la oficialidad en ambos bandos, por lo de mantener al populacho entretenido en uno u otro bando con sus victorias auspiciadas por el material bélico más novedoso o poderoso. Éste, es un tema que meten con embudo en la propaganda a la gente con menos capacidad crítica de la info que le llega. Mira que es fácil llegar a algo ade info donde te explican que la diferencia tecnológica en afghanistan fué muy grande y sin embargo tuvo 0 repercusión para el resultado final más allá de victorias locales. Ergo todo lo que habla de material militar es pura basura, pero sin embargo a la gente parece que la convence jajajjaa para mearse.



En lo de los biolaboratorios, todo es silencio y escaqueo en occidente. Los Mengueles actuales están ahí...
La táctica dominante: echar balones fuera y hacerse lo locos.

Declaración del Representante Permanente Vassily Nebenzia en la sesión informativa del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania (punto del orden del día "Amenazas a la paz y la seguridad internacionales")

Reunión informativa del jefe de las tropas RCB de la protección de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa sobre la implementación de los programas militares y biológicos de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados en el bloque de la OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Lo dicho, Putin está DESESPERADO buscando una salida.


El excanciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está abierto a un acuerdo diplomático con Ucrania.

Schroeder confirmó que se reunió con Putin la semana pasada.
Schröder también se pronunció a favor del papel mediador de Alemania en el acuerdo. En su opinión, ahora no están haciendo lo suficiente.

"Por supuesto, Alemania y el gobierno federal tienen una responsabilidad especial, especialmente junto con Francia. Tengo la impresión de que no se está haciendo lo suficiente ahora, porque una cosa está clara: nada funcionará sin negociaciones", dijo el excanciller.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a los vehículos aéreos no tripulados, las AFU han creado todo un centro de formación en un aeropuerto de la región de Kiev para entrenar a los operadores de drones en el marco del programa "Ejército de los drones", creado por el Estado Mayor ucraniano, que implica la compra de drones, la formación del personal y su envío al frente.

Se entrenan tanto cuadricópteros como drones más serios, como el UJ-22 (primera foto) y el Skif (sexta foto). La última foto muestra el UAV de reconocimiento polaco FlyEye.v









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (3 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El imperio americano ya paso su edad de oro, por supuesto que esta en declive...
> Pero Pelosi aterrizo en Taiwán, y nadie se atrevió a tocarle un pelo...
> Ni China, ni Rusia pueden disputarle el dominio global aun, en cualquier enfrentamiento convencional serian aplastados...
> Lo único que detiene a EEUU a ser mas expansivo son las armas nucleares



Depende del escenario. En una guerra por africa pues vale.

En Ucrania o Taiwan, ni los rusos ni los chinos van a perder. No es que yo me lo invente es que se esta viendo en directo en Ucrania. Con Taiwan pasaria exactamente igual, los yanquis podian defender la isla hasta hace una decada , pero ahora no.

La guerra ha cambiado, los yanquis se basan mucho en la aviación. Los portaaviones y las bases son muy vulnerables a los misiles. Por tierra los chinos no se, pero los rusos se los comen vivos. Los sistema AA si se tienen actualizados y en masa deniegan el uso de la aviación en una gran medida tambien.

Lo unico que ocurre es que los anglos son más agresivos, los rusos y los chinos quieren negocios y paz. Se acabaran dando cuenta que los anglos prefieren guerra a una paz donde ellos no controlen el sistema y puedan succionar los recursos de los demas.



rejon dijo:


> Lo dicho, Putin está DESESPERADO buscando una salida.
> 
> 
> El excanciller alemán Gerhard Schroeder dijo que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está abierto a un acuerdo diplomático con Ucrania.



 Putin ha buscado una negociación desde 2014. Lo que ocurre es que los anglos le han engañado 20 veces. Sigue buscandola el hombre, pero mientras van tomando lo que queda de Donetsk. Y eso sin entrar en guerra, y sin movilizarse.


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

"¡Se acerca el invierno!": los agricultores de la región de Stavropol recuerdan a Europa la proximidad del frío

No sólo recordaron, sino que sugirieron una solución alternativa para sortear las sanciones antirrusas: "Arroyo de leña del sur-3".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que China ha superado en mucho esas cifras de producción y además las 70K Tm que produce Ferroatlantica en un año no Dan para mucho. Por algo los chinos habrán usado ese mecanismo sancionador.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1144896



Razón no te falta, pero hay muchos tipos de silicio y el de grado electrónico más purificado es el de Ferroatlántica, es el que sale menos contaminado de las minas, hay muchos tipos de silicios, con la cantidad que se saca de españa hay de sobra para todos los chips a nivel global, en un portátil no habrá más de cuatro gramos de silicio y en un coche moderno menos todavía, en las obleas pequeñas de 7 pulgadas podían salir más de 500 chips para vehículos , el silicio es uno de los materiales más abundantes de la tierra 

Bueno que me enrollo , lo principal de esto es que esta industria es la mas globalizada un chip sale de una mina en españ, se quitan impurezas y se manda a Noruega, allí se purifica, y se convierte en una solución acuosa, luego se lleva a Japón donde se pasa a sólido , luego o se crecen los cristales o de hacen lingotes en crisoles, luego se lleva a Noruega de nuevo a cortar en obleas, luego se levan a la fábrica donde se imprimen los chips con máquinas litográficas holandesas, se hacen deposiciones de metales con máquinas suizas; se sintetizan metales con hornos americanos , es una red muy delicada como para andar jodiendo con sanciones, china se las saltará sin duda pero tiene que gastar mucha pasta en un tiempo récord 
El único país que es autosuficiente en todo el proceso es Rusia, así le pasa que como toda la maquinaria es rusa no puede invertir en toda la cadena y los chips que produce son una puta mierda , pero una mierda de verdad, si los espesores actuales de las deposiciones en los chips son de 18 nm ( a partir de menos de 15 nm hay que trabajar en ambientes libres de oxígeno con equipos autónomos de respiración), pues los chips rusos desconozco sus espesores pero no creo que sean menos de 120 nm, una burraqueria y aberración anacrónica, pero los cabrones han dado en el clavo y a veces pienso si no lo han echo aposta, resulta que hay unas bombas ( no entiendo de bombas, puedo soltar alguna pedrada; disculparme) que se encargan de fundir las conexiones de los chips y sus circuitos con un pulso electromagnético que lo anula todo, pues bien , con esos espesores esos chips se pasan por el forro de los huevos esos aparatos y las contramedidas electrónicas, los calibr son un ejemplo , no son capaces de tirarlos a no ser con impacto directo de otro misil, y es por lo anacrónico de sus chips
Lo mismo pasa con los javelin , llevan microprocesadores muy muy antiguos con unos espesores considerables y aunque hay contramedidas, su “atraso” los hacen buenos; desde eeuu dicen que cuando se acabasen el stock no los podrían reponer porque no hay piezas, me lo creo, no creo que tengan maquinaria para producir esos espesores , ahora los producen más modernos y los apantallándolo, pero es mejor de tecnología más atrasada, lo mismo pasa con unos misiles franceses , los exocet, son buenos pero los sensores ya no hay más y montar una fábrica para eso pues como que no, yo he visto mapas de chips civiles ( militares no los podía ver nadie que no fuese militar) y es un “ cuaderno “ de uñas 200 hojas de tamaño a2 y en cada hoja venía un plano de la capa que tocaba en cada proceso; cada una con una máquina , es como el plano de un rascacielos y en cada hoja ves toda la distribución eléctrica, de agua , de calefacción, es una pasada.
Por cierto el tercer país donde se fabricaron chips en el mundo después de eeuu y Japón , sabéis quien fue? España¡ se dice que fue a cambio de entrar en la otan , ni los coreanos los hacían y mirar ahora somos según mi parecer el estercolero del mundo , eso si resiliencia y con perspectiva de género,no todo iba a ser malo 








Cuando Tres Cantos era una potencia de los microchips: así perdió Europa el tren tecnológico


Todo el lío en torno a los semiconductores vuelve a poner a Europa frente al espejo. Ha perdido la batalla del 'hardware' y ahora maniobra para no perder la del 'software' y la economía digital




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Razón no te falta, pero hay muchos tipos de silicio y el de grado electrónico más purificado es el de Ferroatlántica, es el que sale menos contaminado de las minas, hay muchos tipos de silicios, con la cantidad que se saca de españa hay de sobra para todos los chips a nivel global, en un portátil no habrá más de cuatro gramos de silicio y en un coche moderno menos todavía, en las obleas pequeñas de 7 pulgadas podían salir más de 500 chips para vehículos , el silicio es uno de los materiales más abundantes de la tierra
> 
> Bueno que me enrollo , lo principal de esto es que esta industria es la mas globalizada un chip sale de una mina en españ, se quitan impurezas y se manda a Noruega, allí se purifica, y se convierte en una solución acuosa, luego se lleva a Japón donde se pasa a sólido , luego o se crecen los cristales o de hacen lingotes en crisoles, luego se lleva a Noruega de nuevo a cortar en obleas, luego se levan a la fábrica donde se imprimen los chips con máquinas litográficas holandesas, se hacen deposiciones de metales con máquinas suizas; se sintetizan metales con hornos americanos , es una red muy delicada como para andar jodiendo con sanciones, china se las saltará sin duda pero tiene que gastar mucha pasta en un tiempo récord
> El único país que es autosuficiente en todo el proceso es Rusia, así le pasa que como toda la maquinaria es rusa no puede invertir en toda la cadena y los chips que produce son una puta mierda , pero una mierda de verdad, si los espesores actuales de las deposiciones en los chips son de 18 nm ( a partir de menos de 15 nm hay que trabajar en ambientes libres de oxígeno con equipos autónomos de respiración), pues los chips rusos desconozco sus espesores pero no creo que sean menos de 120 nm, una burraqueria y aberración anacrónica, pero los cabrones han dado en el clavo y a veces pienso si no lo han echo aposta, resulta que hay unas bombas ( no entiendo de bombas, puedo soltar alguna pedrada; disculparme) que se encargan de fundir las conexiones de los chips y sus circuitos con un pulso electromagnético que lo anula todo, pues bien , con esos espesores esos chips se pasan por el forro de los huevos esos aparatos y las contramedidas electrónicas, los calibr son un ejemplo , no son capaces de tirarlos a no ser con impacto directo de otro misil, y es por lo anacrónico de sus chips
> ...



Esa fábrica no es la que se ve desde el AVE? Que luego fue de Lucent o algo así?


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Yo era de los que pensaba como tú pero en febrero me caí del guindo definitivamente. Rusia llevaba años preparando esta invasión, quizás la pandemia retrasó sus planes, pero que quería apoderarse de un territorio que considera propio es su principal justificación según han dicho ya varias veces


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Líbreme el Señor de tomar partido por alguno de los bandos, pero técnicamente no son prisioneros de guerra. En todo caso serían prisioneros de operación especial.



No le libra, ha tomado partido por en bando de los nazis de Bandera, cosa que tampoco me sorprende.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

He dejado un hilo en el principal, sobre mi experiencia en el nuevo macdonalds ruso...

Noticia: - Hoy he comido en el Mcdonalds ruso: Os confirmo que es la misma puta mierda que el mcdonalds original

Es exactamente la misma mierda, confirmado.


----------



## No al NOM (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## pgas (3 Ago 2022)

hay una teoría sobre el viaje de la bruja a China-Taiwan, que pensándolo bien no es nada descabellada. La operación pelosi era una forma de entregar un mensaje al gobierno chino

_- si queréis Taiwan de vuelta pacíficamente, tendréis que hablar primero con US

- hablar de qué? 

- de Rusia por supuesto_

- _y si no queremos?

- daremos armas a Taiwan sin restricción y construiremos una base_

el gobierno chino ha parpadeado y eso es malo, también puede sentirse muy humillado y eso es bueno, esperemos que logre el equilibrio y no ceda al chantaje


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En lo de los biolaboratorios, todo es silencio y escaqueo en occidente. Los Mengueles actuales están ahí...
> La táctica dominante: echar balones fuera y hacerse lo locos.
> 
> Declaración del Representante Permanente Vassily Nebenzia en la sesión informativa del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre laboratorios biológicos en Ucrania (punto del orden del día "Amenazas a la paz y la seguridad internacionales")
> Reunión informativa del jefe de las tropas RCB de la protección de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa sobre la implementación de los programas militares y biológicos de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados en el bloque de la OTAN en Ucrania



¿Qué se hace con una institución cuando ya no sirve?


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> tambien es una tontería hacerle la guerra a tu principal proveedor, no se…
> occidente no es capaz ni de fabricar mascarillas… a muchos cuando se les llena la boca al hablar del colapso de China al dejarles de comprar, se les olvida del colapso occidental al dejar de recibir sus productos.



Occidente es capaz de fabricar cualquier cosa . El problema es que los politicos occidentales prefieren poner trabas a la fabricacion de " cualquier cosa " para que las multinacionales se lleven la produccion a la RP China donde pueden lucrarse mas
La RP China roba puestos de trabajo industrial a los occidentales y los occidentales , en agradecimiento , compran MADE IN CHINA , haciendo que la RP China ( y las multinacionales ) se enriquezcan y los occidentales mas hundidos en la miseria .
Luego vienen las elecciones y como la gente es imbecil vota por los partidos que promueven politicas pro - multinacionales
La gente se merece lo que tiene . Por eso el clapham no compra nada nuevo que no necesite .
Este post lo escribe en un Pentium II 300 Mhz con memoria RAM de 2 G y procesador Celeron ...  CANDELA ....
Y cuando se acaben los bolis BIC se compra un ganso vivo y lo despluma .
El progreso esta sobrevalorado .


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

No hace falta decir a estas alturas que la palabra de Schroeder vale lo mismo que un mojón de pajaro


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

#GTGraphic: Al informar sobre la visita de #Pelosia #Taiwan isla, los medios occidentales tienen que explicar primero a sus lectores que #US está oficialmente de acuerdo con la política de una sola China, que reconoce a la República Popular China como el único gobierno legítimo de China. #FactsMatter @_ValiantPanda_


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He dejado un hilo en el principal, sobre mi experiencia en el nuevo macdonalds ruso...
> 
> Noticia: - Hoy he comido en el Mcdonalds ruso: Os confirmo que es la misma puta mierda que el mcdonalds original
> 
> Es exactamente la misma mierda, confirmado.



Pues como el cine que hacen ahora, y las series, y...
Mejor no mirar cómo imitan la basura occidental, no vaya a ser que terminen imitando también la política.


----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Ago 2022)

Más verde que Mierdonsky iluminado con visor nocturno ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Occidente es capaz de fabricar cualquier cosa . El problema es que los politicos occidentales prefieren poner trabas a la fabricacion de " cualquier cosa " para que las multinacionales se lleven la produccion a la RP China donde pueden lucrarse mas
> La RP China roba puestos de trabajo industrial a los occidentales y los occidentales , en agradecimiento , compran MADE IN CHINA , haciendo que la RP China ( y las multinacionales ) se enriquezcan y los occidentales mas hundidos en la miseria .
> Luego vienen las elecciones y como la gente es imbecil vota por los partidos que promueven politicas pro - multinacionales
> La gente se merece lo que tiene . Por eso el clapham no compra nada nuevo que no necesite .
> ...



No te des el pegote, Clapas, una mierda así se hubiese quemado hace años. Te lo dice uno que ha tenido 100 ordenadores desde 1986. Las Motherboards tiene menos vida util que Abascal.


----------



## risto mejido (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esa fábrica no es la que se ve desde el AVE? Que luego fue de Lucent o algo así?



Si, correcto, de echo cuando se hizo la vía, se condenó a no fabricar nunca más chips , ni siquiera células solares, porque cuando pasaba el tren se producían micro sismos que afectaban a la maquinaria , lo bueno es el granito que había debajo el suelo no se movía nunca, de echo en un primer momento y cuando estaba abierta el tren por ese tramo pasaba a 50 o 60 km/h para no joder la maquinaria de la fábrica, porque era muy sensible


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> hay una teoría sobre el viaje de la bruja a China-Taiwan, que pensándolo bien no es nada descabellada. La operación pelosi era una forma de entregar un mensaje al gobierno chino
> 
> _- si queréis Taiwan de vuelta pacíficamente, tendréis que hablar primero con US
> 
> ...



De todos modos Taiwan militarmente no es tan fácil de defender. Son seis o siete puertos de los que sólo 2 concentran toda la actividad petrolera, una línea férrea y tres autopistas N-S que si las rompes todos a casita a rezar , pistas para su fuerza aérea habrá siete u ocho casi todas en el Oeste. Todo atacable con artilleria desde tierra, por no hablar de que las islas (las pegadas al contienente y Pescadores) es muy facil conquistarlas de un golpe. Lo que no puede permitir China es una base americana, antes les conviene desatar una guerra nuclear y que sea lo que Dios quiera.

Y esta el delicado tema de que a Taiwan solo le queda que le den F-35, pero los americanos saben que China pasó de no saber lo que era un avión stealth a controlar muchas claves de esa tecnología gracias al F-117 que loa serbios derribaron hace 20 años y les vendieron. El riesgo a esa distancia y con muchos taiwaneses que no ven mal acabar con la separación, es demasiado.

Con trastos como estos los chinos podrían estar bombardeando eternamente al vecino hasta hasta se rindiera . Con tal de que sean armas de precisión aceptable para no dañar fuera del objetivo, se pueden usar masivamente ahí 









China’s railgun tech on a surprising fast track


China is stepping up its railgun technology research, potentially looking at naval, land and small arms applications. Compared to conventional powder guns, railguns use electromagnetic energy to pr…




www.google.com


----------



## No al NOM (3 Ago 2022)

Los comentarios del Mundo en sus vídeos ya son brutales, como han despertado los borregos jajaj


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que diga el hijo de la gran puta de Schroeder, que es uno de los principales culpables de dejarnos vendidos a RUSIA.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Líbreme el Señor de tomar partido por alguno de los bandos, pero técnicamente no son prisioneros de guerra. En todo caso serían prisioneros de operación especial.




entonces tenemos que dejar claro que tampoco existe el "crimen de guerra" si no existe el derecho internacional.
Algo que EE.UU está desechando desde que habla e impone "orden basado en reglas" fabricado en Washington. 

EEUU viola sistemática y deliberadamente cada parte de lo que era parte del derecho internacional; basta con ver
las violaciones de las Convenciones de Ginebra sobre la guerra en Irak y en otros lugares. Así que, convenciones
y reglas cambian a medida que la mafia imperial cambia sus políticas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

El Congreso de los Estados Unidos tiene la intención de liberar $ 52 mil millones en la industria de los microchips. Pelosi es la líder del Congreso y ha articulado el tema. Nvidia se beneficiará enormemente de estos fondos, una compañía de la que Pelosi es accionista. Un bloqueo de China y Taiwán sería útil, ¿eh?


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que diga el hijo de la gran puta de Schroeder, que es uno de los principales culpables de dejarnos vendidos a RUSIA.



Cuando no estábamos "vendidos a Rusia " lo estábamos y lo estamos a la basura petromonárquica del Golfo. A ver si te crees que la invasión mora de España viene sola y no es fruto de acuerdos de chantaje que nos hacen los golfos y Jorge Javier VI. Todo el mundo está vendido a alguien en tanto depende de él de modo crítico ,y en energia no hay alternativas ni las habrá en un par de décadas.


----------



## Kron II (3 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> tambien es una tontería hacerle la guerra a tu principal proveedor, no se…
> occidente no es capaz ni de fabricar mascarillas… a muchos cuando se les llena la boca al hablar del colapso de China al dejarles de comprar, se les olvida del colapso occidental al dejar de recibir sus productos.



El problema es que Estados Unidos está utilizando peones como proxies. No creo que nunca se enfrente directamente a China o a Rusia, pero intenta desgastarlos utilizando estos peones, que sólo lo son porque sus sociedades así lo quieren.

En el caso de Rusia, parece que ha sido inteligente y, aun interviniendo directamente contra un proxy, está utilizando una pequeña parte de su ejército y no está usando en masa su material más moderno, haciendo principalmente uso de los arsenales heredados de la época soviética y actualizados conforme a los tiempos. El tema de los misiles de crucero es distinto, ya que los usa contra objetivos muy estratégicos sin malgastarlos.

China lo tiene más complicado, ya que si decidiese saltarse su propia doctrina e ir directamente contra Taiwan, se encontraría con las dificultades propias de los desembarcos anfibios, con un gran coste material y humano, aun teniendo mucha más capacidad industrial que EE.UU. y Rusia. Personalmente, me decantaría, si realmente quisiesen tomar Taiwan, por estrangularla bloqueándola por mar, y obligando a tomar cartas al resto de agentes implicados, incluyendo EE.UU. Por el camino puede hacer uso del resto de sus fortalezas para socavar la economía occidental. De está forma podría intentar dar la vuelta a la guerra de desgaste en la que EE.UU. pretende que se implique.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Definitivamente los walkirios se están suicidando:


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No te des el pegote, Clapas, una mierda así se hubiese quemado hace años. Te lo dice uno que ha tenido 100 ordenadores desde 1986.* Las Motherboards tiene menos vida util que Abascal.*



Depende lo que compres. Si compras la mierda taiwanesa para youtubers y gamers (asus, msi, asrock, gigabyte, etc...etc...) si. Si compras placas profesionales (Supermicro, Tyan, Intel), no. También cuestan unas, a igualdad de prestaciones, el doble que las otras, eh?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que Estados Unidos está utilizando peones como proxies. No creo que nunca se enfrente directamente a China o a Rusia, pero intenta desgastarlos utilizando estos peones, que sólo lo son porque sus sociedades así lo quieren.
> 
> En el caso de Rusia, parece que ha sido inteligente y, aun interviniendo directamente contra un proxy, está utilizando una pequeña parte de su ejército y no está usando en masa su material más moderno, haciendo principalmente uso de los arsenales heredados de la época soviética y actualizados conforme a los tiempos. El tema de los misiles de crucero es distinto, ya que los usa contra objetivos muy estratégicos sin malgastarlos.
> 
> China lo tiene más complicado, ya que si decidiese saltarse su propia doctrina e ir directamente contra Taiwan, se encontraría con las dificultades propias de los desembarcos anfibios, con un gran coste material y humano, aun teniendo mucha más capacidad industrial que EE.UU. y Rusia. Personalmente, me decantaría, si realmente quisiesen tomar Taiwan, por estrangularla bloqueándola por mar, y obligando a tomar cartas al resto de agentes implicados, incluyendo EE.UU. Por el camino puede hacer uso del resto de sus fortalezas para socavar la economía occidental. De está forma podría intentar dar la vuelta a la guerra de desgaste en la que EE.UU. pretende que se implique.



Un bloqueo naval como hicieron con Cuba y asunto resuelto, no todos aguantan como los cubanos…


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Depende lo que compres. Si compras la mierda taiwanesa para youtubers y gamers (asus, msi, asrock, gigabyte, etc...etc...) si. Si compras placas profesionales (Supermicro, Tyan, Intel), no. También cuestan unas, a igualdad de prestaciones, el doble que las otras, eh?



Los Celeron no montaban esas monadas.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
_* Hoy, los combatientes Somalía han tomado los primeros prisioneros militares ucranianos
en el pueblo de Peski. Nuestras unidades ya han entrado en él y están combatiendo dentro
del asentamiento.

¿Por qué escribo que los militares, y no los nazis? Sí, todo es muy simple. Los nazis huyeron 
de sus posiciones. Y en lugar de ellos, trajeron por la noche a movilizados asustados de la región*_
* de Nikolaev.
*
_* Los trajeron por la noche, los descargaron y les dijeron que ahora estarían en estas posiciones.
Ni siquiera se les dijo cuál era la localidad.

Y lo más importante, el comandante les quitó los documentos para que no huyeran.

En las posiciones a las que fueron trasladados, había 12 personas más de la 23ª brigada (infantería
motorizada). En las trincheras no había ni un solo oficial, ni siquiera un sargento. Todos ellos, según
la gallarda tradición del ejército ucraniano, permanecieron en la retaguardia.

Más concretamente, había un sargento, y éste es el más antiguo de los cinco movilizados. Al parecer,
este título le fue otorgado por ser el más respetable en edad. Y por eso es un constructor, si es que lo es.

Unas horas más tarde, comenzó el bombardeo, y entonces se dieron cuenta de que estaban en primera 
línea. Al cabo de un rato el bombardeo disminuyó y salieron a ver qué pasaba. Pero no había nadie en la 
posición. Un valiente pelotón de la 23ª brigada desapareció como la niebla de la mañana e incluso se llevó 
las radios.
*_
* Un poco más tarde, nuestro batallón "Somalia" pasó al ataque en esta dirección. Los ucranianos movilizados
tomaron la decisión correcta: no resistir. Así fueron capturados ilesos. Ellos agradecen a los combatientes 
somalíes que su guerra haya terminado y que ahora estén a salvo con nosotros.*

@rt_special


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Un 35% de rusos aun cree en la teoría medieval del Geocentrismo, si es que cuando digo que no son Europeos, que son simios sin civilizar es por algo.


----------



## Como El Agua (3 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades suizas decidieron congelar los activos de Sberbank.
Suiza sigue con su política de neutralidad... @@@


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Celeron no montaban esas monadas.



A ver .. yo todavía conservo un algún pc pentium mmx y pentium 2 (funcionando, aunque no los uso. Están porque me dan pena tirarlos   ) y las placas no tenían entonces ni marca ....  Esto es una placa pentium2 marca QDI y chipset VIA .... qué fue de aquellas marcas?


----------



## Harman (3 Ago 2022)

Tropas rusas y de la DNR asaltan un bastión de las AFU cerca del centro del distrito de Marinka en Donetsk

Las unidades de la DNR están avanzando, tomando calle tras calle del enemigo, apoyadas desde el aire por los aviones de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa y la artillería rusa.
Durante años, el enemigo ha estado atacando la capital de la DNR y sus suburbios desde Marinka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un 35% de rusos aun cree en la teoría medieval del Geocentrismo, si es que cuando digo que no son Europeos, que son simios sin civilizar es por algo.



Tu lo que eres es un puto nazi racista de mierda, la cultura rusa le da cien mil vueltas a la cultura de los Bastardos, creada por ladrones y putas expulsados de Europa. Vais a desaparecer, junto con los narigones, el mundo no os va a echar de menos.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un puto nazi racista de mierda, la cultura rusa le da cien mil vueltas a la cultura de los Bastardos, creada por ladrones y putas expulsados de Europa. Vais a desaparecer, junto con los narigones, el mundo no os va a echar de menos.



Y tú un HIJODELAGRANPUTA....Chino de MIELDA......rata de CLOACA,,,,,


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un 35% de rusos aun cree en la teoría medieval del Geocentrismo, si es que cuando digo que no son Europeos, que son simios sin civilizar es por algo.



A ver rejón .... los yankis son aun peores:

La mitad de los estadounidenses no sabe o no cree que el hombre haya evolucionado

En Estados Unidos, proyectos de ley para enseñar el creacionismo en el instituto


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Esto es falso, más que un billete de 36 euros, el silicio para casi todos los chips, se saca de Galicia, es un material cojonudo para ello, por una empresa que perteneció a villar mir. FerroAtlántica - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre.
> D el silicio español es para uso electrónico de los más puros La mayor fábrica solar junto a una mina de silicio el mineral se depura en Noruega, pues hace falta un uso intensivo de agua desionizada y energía eléctrica, el silicio luego viaja a usa, ucrania, Rusia ,Japón y China donde se crecen los cristales monocristalinos no hay más países que lo hagan , el policristalino lo puede hacer cualquiera pero eso solo vale para paneles solares , Taiwán importa los cristales ya crecidos de silicio , como mucho los cortan en obleas vírgenes pero nada más , elvalor añadido de Taiwán en el producto lo es casi todo , pero de ahí que digan que son capaces de hacer chips desde arena no se lo cree nadie , no se por que publican eso si cualquiera que conozca mínimamente el tema lo sabe



No se si para chips pero en Galicia me suministraban tubos de cuarzo puro 99,9%, en si el cuarzo no es más que silicio (SiO2), se usan parala protección de lámparas de Ultravioleta sumergidas en conductos de agua ya que es transparente a esa radiación, el vidrio normal no lo es y en la fabricación de esas lámparas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .. yo todavía conservo un algún pc pentium mmx y pentium 2 (funcionando, aunque no los uso. Están porque me dan pena tirarlos   ) y las placas no tenían entonces ni marca ....  Esto es una placa pentium2 marca QDI y chipset VIA .... qué fue de aquellas marcas?



Joder que listo, Calixto, si no los enciendes, no se queman. Yo tube un QDI y si, funcionaba de puta madre, lo malo es que en pocos años solo servia para jugar a Entente.


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> entonces tenemos que dejar claro que tampoco existe el "crimen de guerra" si no existe el derecho internacional.
> Algo que EE.UU está desechando desde que habla e impone "orden basado en reglas" fabricado en Washington.
> 
> EEUU viola sistemática y deliberadamente cada parte de lo que era parte del derecho internacional; basta con ver
> ...



Bueno... conviene recordar que EEUU es uno de los que menos puntos de la convención de Ginebra tiene firmados. Concretamente, se olvidó de firmar los referentes a las armas de destrucción masiva, las químicas, las biológicas, las del maltrato a prisioneros de guerra...

Con lo que, en ese sentido, no viola gran cosa.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

A ver si es verdad.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Bueno... conviene recordar que EEUU es uno de los que menos puntos de la convención de Ginebra tiene firmados. Concretamente, se olvidó de firmar los referentes a las armas de destrucción masiva, las químicas, las biológicas, las del maltrato a prisioneros de guerra...
> 
> Con lo que, en ese sentido, no viola gran cosa.



Cierto. En occidente la prensa-puta nos ha vendido un mundo mágico en el que por ejemplo ahora Taiwan es una ejemplar democracia que lucha por mantenerse y Ucrania una simpática y liberal nación que trataba exquisitamente a sus minorías. Y con respecto a los "crímenes contra la humanidad tenemos que ver a Francia o USA pontificado cuando tienen las manos manchadas de sangre de África y parte de Asia desde hace muchas décadas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Ago 2022)

Gente, a los que estábais siguiendo a RT en Twitter ANTES de todo el follón,

¿Os sale esto ahora en vez de sus tweets?





Hasta ayer mismo se podían ver el Timeline


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Yo es que no entiendo cómo puedo seguir habiendo tanto atolondrado hablando de que si la OTAN amenazaba a Rusia o mierdas por el estilo cuando el hijoPutin y toda su camarilla han declarado numerosas veces que el motivo es que Ucrania es suya y se la follan cuando quieren. 

Es que más claro no lo pueden decir, son imperialistas y punto.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Gente, a los que estábais siguiendo a RT en Twitter ANTES de todo el follón,
> 
> ¿Os sale esto ahora en vez de sus tweets?
> 
> ...



Claro, los californianos los tienen censurados, OTAN manda.


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver rejón .... los yankis son aun peores:
> 
> La mitad de los estadounidenses no sabe o no cree que el hombre haya evolucionado
> 
> En Estados Unidos, proyectos de ley para enseñar el creacionismo en el instituto



Lo cual es bueno, créanme.
La decadencia de un imperio se mide así, y no con picos de gráficas y cajas y bigotes.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo cómo puedo seguir habiendo tanto atolondrado hablando de que si la OTAN amenazaba a Rusia o mierdas por el estilo cuando el hijoPutin y toda su camarilla han declarado numerosas veces que el motivo es que Ucrania es suya y se la follan cuando quieren.
> 
> Es que más claro no lo pueden decir, son imperialistas y punto.



Rusia imperialista...y Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Iraq, Libia y Siria han sido invasiones sanas...¿tu eres de verdad?


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Esta es buena.

Aviones rusos aterrizarán "sin frenos"

Se ha aconsejado a los pilotos de las empresas rusas que utilicen los frenos con menos frecuencia al aterrizar y rodar y que utilicen la marcha atrás en su lugar, para reducir el desgaste de las piezas, informan los medios rusos.

La explicación es simple, no hay repuestos.


Una razón más para no montar en una aerolínea rusa.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

"La política de las Naciones Unidas sobre este tema es que nos guiamos por la resolución 2758 de la Asamblea General de 1971 sobre una sola China", dijo Stephane Dujarric, portavoz del secretario general de la ONU, cuando se le preguntó sobre el comentario de la ONU sobre la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya están haciendo USA y Japón fábricas de chips de 2nm para puentear a TSMC.
> A China no le va a dar tiempo de ir a por Taiwan antes de que su importancia se reduzca.
> 
> Es que sólo con ver el gráfico de exportaciones, es 20% USA y 8% Japón (el mayor defensor de Taiwan). Es decir, casi un tercio de las ventas Chinas dependen del "enemigo". ¿Puede China suicidarse prescindiendo de 1/3 de sus ventas? No lo veo. Lo que yo veo es que de momento China y USA están condenados a entenderse.
> Lo mismo que Rusia y Alemania.



China tiene un as en la manga que en mi opinión le permitiría poder estar aislada unos añitos y que su economía continúe funcionando: con que la mitad de sus 1400 millones de habitantes consuman al ritmo de los europeos les vale.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> tienes menos cultura que el zu-chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena película pero el 17 de Agosto las fuerzas alemanas en la zona ( Heeresgruppe G al mando de Johannes Blaskowitz) recibieron la orden de retirarse hacia al norte 

Grupo de Ejércitos G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y la Catalunya Nord, Perpinyá y el Capcir no existen desde 1640, son entelequias,....el clapham 5 por lo menos se despierta él sólo de sus sueños, a otros hay que despertarlos


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

De interceptaciones de conversaciones de los invasores rusos en la zona de Izium

El hilo se puede seguir aquí. Os invito a que le echéis un vistazo


https://mobile.twitter.com/ChrisO_wi...33316578631681


"Huyeron porque fueron arrojados inmediatamente a la batalla y ni siquiera se conocían muy bien. Escuché que ahora deambulan por los bosques en pequeños grupos, sin dejar que nadie se les acerque. Si alguien les grita – '¡Somos de los vuestros!', comienzan a disparar de todos modos".

Otras unidades atacaron Dovhen'ke, pero sin más éxito. En un ataque, "8 tanques e infantería entraron en Dovhen'ke pero decidieron seguir adelante en lugar de tomar posiciones, por lo que los tanquistas avanzaron y casi todos fueron alcanzados, y luego la infantería también fue expulsada"

Las fuerzas especiales (spetsnaz) y las unidades aerotransportadas también intentaron tomar Dovhen'ke pero fueron rechazadas. Llegó una unidad de reservistas entrenados y pasó un mes asaltando el pueblo. "En total, 340 de ellos llegaron a Ucrania. Después de un mes de bombardeos, solo quedaron 57".

Además, la mitad de los sobrevivientes estaban en el cuartel general. La mayoría de ellos resultaron heridos. Nunca tuvieron un solo tiroteo, todas las pérdidas provinieron del fuego de artillería ucraniano"

En un asalto fallido, descrito en el canal ruso Telegram 'Military Informant', se envió un grupo de voluntarios para ayudar a una compañía rusa, normalmente unos 100 soldados, que se redujo a 20 soldados de infantería, 4 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP y un tanque.

El comandante herido de la unidad se quedó en el pueblo con sólo una granada para hacerse estallar. Tres rusos murieron. Todos los combatientes rusos supervivientes resultaron heridos. Ni siquiera los veteranos del Donbas, Siria, Libia y Chechenia habían experimentado antes un combate tan intenso.

Contrariamente al mito popular, el ejército ruso no tiene 'unidades de bloqueo' al estilo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que disparan a los desertores. En cambio, dice Shayga, "una de nuestras PMC [Compañías Militares Privadas = mercenarios] tenía el objetivo de reunir a esas personas en los bosques y campos de nuestra área".

“Había 107 personas [en mi compañía], quedan 10. De ellos se han ido 4, nos hemos quedado 6. Del 1er pelotón me quedo solo. En el 1er pelotón hemos tenido 22 personas, yo Soy el único que queda"

"Hubo una ofensiva aquí hace dos días, 752 [regimiento] estaban atacando los ukrops y murieron 25 personas. 25. Han muerto 25 jodidos tipos. Simplemente, han muerto 25, todos "200" [muertos]. Es una completa masacre. Cagada total. Lo que te están diciendo en la tele, no te lo creas, no lo creas”


Este es el relato de los rusos sobrevivientes dentro el infierno ucraniano.


----------



## la mano negra (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> #GTGraphic: Al informar sobre la visita de #Pelosia #Taiwan isla, los medios occidentales tienen que explicar primero a sus lectores que #US está oficialmente de acuerdo con la política de una sola China, que reconoce a la República Popular China como el único gobierno legítimo de China. #FactsMatter @_ValiantPanda_



La bruja Pelusa ha ido a Taiwán a llevarse los últimos despojos de una reliquia de la Guerra Fría que resiste como puede el aliento del dragón comunista . Los chinos taiwaneses que no quieran entrar en la dictadura china continental lo van a tener muy crudo . Estados Unidos , con la visita de la bruja , escenifica el acto de traición que deja a los taiwaneses en manos de la jerarquía comunista continental. Pelusa les ha clavado una daga por la espalda ,siempre con una bella sonrisa en los labios ¡ Qué tía más mala !


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Pero es que no es sólo eso, con Ucrania los rusos querían un lacayo como Bielorrusia. No sólo que estuviera fuera de la OTAN sino alejada de Occidente en todos los sentidos. 

Y por mucho que Ucrania ni entrara en la UE ni en la OTAN, el pueblo ucraniano lleva mirando a Occidente bastantes años.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver .. yo todavía conservo un algún pc pentium mmx y pentium 2 (funcionando, aunque no los uso. Están porque me dan pena tirarlos   ) y las placas no tenían entonces ni marca ....  Esto es una placa pentium2 marca QDI y chipset VIA .... qué fue de aquellas marcas?



Muchas fabrican componentes para otros productos y piezas, como realtek, trident o cirrus logic.


----------



## Egam (3 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Acronimo de ?
> Mediterranean north África



Corrección,
Middle East and North Africa


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*La ONU prepara una misión para investigar el ataque a una cárcel de Ucrania.*
La ONU ha anunciado una misión especial para investigar el ataque perpetrado la semana pasada contra una cárcel en la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk, en el que murieron medio centenar de prisioneros ucranianos y cuya autoría es objeto de acusaciones cruzadas entre Moscú y Kiev. Así lo ha anunciado el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, que ha confirmado que tanto Rusia como Ucrania han pedido a la ONU esta investigación.

Guterres ha explicado que actualmente se están preparando los términos de referencia para la misión, que deberán aceptar las dos partes, y se comienza a buscar expertos que puedan integrarla.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuando no estábamos "vendidos a Rusia " lo estábamos y lo estamos a la basura petromonárquica del Golfo. A ver si te crees que la invasión mora de España viene sola y no es fruto de acuerdos de chantaje que nos hacen los golfos y Jorge Javier VI. Todo el mundo está vendido a alguien en tanto depende de él de modo crítico ,y en energia no hay alternativas ni las habrá en un par de décadas.



Además de que los rusos no nos imponían nada, solo querían hacer negocios. Servir su producto y cobrar. Nada más.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un bloqueo naval como hicieron con Cuba y asunto resuelto, no todos aguantan como los cubanos…



La crisis de los misiles se resolvio porque la URSS se acobardo . Kennedy le hizo a Kruchov un " Pelosi " y los sovieticos tragaron lefa
Fidel cogio un cabreo monumental . Castro planeo el asesinato de Kennedy en complicidad con el FBI
Lee Oswald viajo a la embajada cubana en Mexico DF en septiembre de 1963 .
El FBI fue informado de las intenciones de Oswald como se supo en el Informe de la Comision Warren ( desclasificado )
Lee Oswald vivio en Minsk dos anos , interactuando con agentes cubanos y del KGB
Kennedy se habia convertido en un problema para el lobbye militar industrial por sus posiciones pacifistas en Viet Nam y Fidel se la tenia jurada , asi que hubo una colaboracion de conveniencia entre los servicios secretos de EE UU y de Cuba .
El FBI sabian que Oswald era un radical comunista .
EE UU no invade Cuba porque el regimen tiene copias y evidencias de su colaboracion con el FBI .
Esas copias estan en Moscu , en Lubyanka . Meses despues del asesinato de Kennedy , Kruchov fue depuesto del poder .
Le reemplazo el halcon Brezhnev . amigo de Fidel .
Los cubanos fueron vendidos por Kruchov y derrotados por Kennedy . El comandante invicto acabo con los dos .
DON'T MESS WITH CUBANS


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que Estados Unidos está utilizando peones como proxies. No creo que nunca se enfrente directamente a China o a Rusia, pero intenta desgastarlos utilizando estos peones, que sólo lo son porque sus sociedades así lo quieren.
> 
> En el caso de Rusia, parece que ha sido inteligente y, aun interviniendo directamente contra un proxy, está utilizando una pequeña parte de su ejército y no está usando en masa su material más moderno, haciendo principalmente uso de los arsenales heredados de la época soviética y actualizados conforme a los tiempos. El tema de los misiles de crucero es distinto, ya que los usa contra objetivos muy estratégicos sin malgastarlos.
> 
> China lo tiene más complicado, ya que si decidiese saltarse su propia doctrina e ir directamente contra Taiwan, se encontraría con las dificultades propias de los desembarcos anfibios, con un gran coste material y humano, aun teniendo mucha más capacidad industrial que EE.UU. y Rusia. Personalmente, me decantaría, si realmente quisiesen tomar Taiwan, por estrangularla bloqueándola por mar, y obligando a tomar cartas al resto de agentes implicados, incluyendo EE.UU. Por el camino puede hacer uso del resto de sus fortalezas para socavar la economía occidental. De está forma podría intentar dar la vuelta a la guerra de desgaste en la que EE.UU. pretende que se implique.



Un bloqueo a Taiwan por parte de China, conllevaría otra situación similar a la de la visita de Pelosi, pero esta vez implicando la Armada de los E.E.U.U. ¿nos imaginamos el escenario?
Si tuviese que darles un consejo a los chinos, sería que fuesen rebajando el tono y excluyesen Taiwan de su cartera geopolítica durante el tiempo necesario a su necesaria capacitación militar. Es lo más inteligente que podrían hacer.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Buena película pero el 17 de Agosto las fuerzas alemanas en la zona ( Heeresgruppe G al mando de Johannes Blaskowitz) recibieron la orden de retirarse hacia al norte
> 
> Grupo de Ejércitos G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Y la Catalunya Nord, Perpinyá y el Capcir no existen desde 1640, son entelequias,....el clapham 5 por lo menos se despierta él sólo de sus sueños, a otros hay que despertarlos



sempre resulta interesant llegir estrangers que ni tant sols saben on som parlar d'historia


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania explican porque Rusia está condenada en Jersón.*

Detalles: Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los ocupantes rusos están acumulando sus fuerzas y recursos en el Óblast de Kherson para disuadir la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y prepararse para una ofensiva en los frentes de Kryvyi Rih y Mykolaiv.

Las tropas rusas han colocado sus depósitos de municiones en el lado izquierdo del Dnipro o en el lado derecho, apretujados en la orilla del río para que las armas ucranianas no los alcancen.
StratСom ha notado que las posiciones de los rusos están a 30-40 km de distancia, lo que coloca sus almacenes al alcance de los M-142 HIMARS ucranianos.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destacaron la importancia de que la Federación de Rusia no tenga un solo depósito grande que proporcione municiones y combustible a las unidades avanzadas a una distancia de menos de 10-15 km.

La mayoría de los almacenes rusos se encuentran a una distancia de aproximadamente 30 km de sus posiciones avanzadas.

StratCom insinuó que conocen la ubicación de los almacenes rusos en el norte y noreste de Kherson Oblast.
Por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania resumieron que las unidades rusas que forman un grupo de ataque de pleno derecho en la orilla derecha del óblast de Kherson contarán con personal completo, pero tendrán problemas con el equipo y los consumibles relacionados.

Cita de StratCom AFU: "Incluso con la cantidad existente de almacenes que ahora están ubicados en la orilla derecha y aún no han olido 'algodón' [la propaganda rusa, al negarse inicialmente a usar la palabra 'взрыв' (explosión), usó 'хлопок ' (un aplauso) en cambio. 'хлопок' también significa 'algodón', que desde entonces se ha convertido en un meme - ed.], podemos decir que su número es insuficiente para proporcionar un grupo tan grande de tropas. Después de los aplausos [huelgas ] empiezan a sonar sobre ellos, sólo quedará la esperanza de los recursos en la margen izquierda".

¿Por qué es esto importante? En el Óblast de Kherson, tres cruces conectan las orillas izquierda y derecha del Dnipro: estos son el Puente de Carretera Antonivka cerca de Kherson, el Puente de Carretera Antonivka y la presa del embalse Kakhovka en Nova Kakhovka.

Los rusos han utilizado con mayor frecuencia el puente de carretera Antonivka para el traslado de sus tropas y equipo, ya que se encuentra más cerca de Kherson. Pero después de los ataques ucranianos precisos en el puente, se volvió inadecuado para los cruces.

Ahora se debe hacer un desvío considerable a través de Nova Kakhovka para que Rusia transfiera sus fuerzas a la margen derecha del Dniéper y reabastezca sus almacenes.
En este momento, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan destruyendo almacenes rusos y liberando asentamientos en el Óblast de Kherson.

The Armed Forces explain why Russians in Kherson Oblast are doomed: explosions inbound


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La crisis de los misiles se resolvio porque la URSS se acobardo . Kennedy le hizo a Kruchov un " Pelosi " y los sovieticos tragaron lefa
> Fidel cogio un cabreo monumental . Castro planeo el asesinato de Kennedy en complicidad con el FBI
> Lee Oswald viajo a la embajada cubana en Mexico DF en septiembre de 1963 .
> El FBI fue informado de las intenciones de Oswald como se supo en el Informe de la Comision Warren ( desclasificado )
> ...



Tuvieron que retirar los misiles de Turquía, vamos lo mismos tipos de misiles (modernizados) que ahora querían colocar en Ucrania. La historia se repite como el ajo.


----------



## Kron II (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Un bloqueo a Taiwan por parte de China, conllevaría otra situación similar a la de la visita de Pelosi, pero esta vez implicando la Armada de los E.E.U.U. ¿nos imaginamos el escenario?
> Si tuviese que darles un consejo a los chinos, sería que fuesen rebajando el tono y excluyesen Taiwan de su cartera geopolítica durante el tiempo necesario a su necesaria capacitación militar. Es lo más inteligente que podrían hacer.



De eso se trataría: implicando al agente principal, el desgaste sería directo para EE.UU, incluso aunque EE.UU. implicase también a algún proxy, como Japón o Corea del Sur (no olvidemos que China tiene en Corea del Norte un proxy). No parece muy inteligente situar una flota en la bañera de un país que tiene una de las mejores defensas de costa del mundo. Lo mismo que no sería muy inteligente por parte de China situar una gran flota cerca de la costa de EE.UU.


----------



## Gnidlog (3 Ago 2022)

he añadido el incremento de unidades perdidas respecto a la guerra de Afganistán (que duro 10 años). No da que las perdidas irrecuperables de tanques llegan al 380% y las parciales al 603%


----------



## Peineto (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. En occidente la prensa-puta nos ha vendido un mundo mágico en el que por ejemplo ahora Taiwan es una ejemplar democracia que lucha por mantenerse y Ucrania una simpática y liberal nación que trataba exquisitamente a sus minorías. Y con respecto a los "crímenes contra la humanidad tenemos que ver a Francia o USA pontificado cuando tienen las manos manchadas de sangre de África y parte de Asia desde hace muchas décadas.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Desde 2014 la cosa creo que va lenta…

En Siria desde 2011…


----------



## Pinovski (3 Ago 2022)

¿Quien ha hecho más el rídiculo hasta ahora... CHINA O RUSIA? ¡LA ENCUESTA DEFINITIVA!


Por un lado tenemos a Rusia que se marca unos objetivos poco realistas de anexionar Ucrania y cambiar su regimen, falla en la conquista de Kiev, e inicia una segunda fase de guerra limitándose a un par de pueblos perdidos para ver si es capaz así de obtener una victoria política y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Lo de Rusia en la situación actual es una auténtica bomba de relojería económica y social. Aguanta porque es una dictadura pero tienen que estar pasando un infierno...y lo que les queda.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La crisis de los misiles se resolvio porque la URSS se acobardo . Kennedy le hizo a Kruchov un " Pelosi " y los sovieticos tragaron lefa
> Fidel cogio un cabreo monumental . Castro planeo el asesinato de Kennedy en complicidad con el FBI
> Lee Oswald viajo a la embajada cubana en Mexico DF en septiembre de 1963 .
> El FBI fue informado de las intenciones de Oswald como se supo en el Informe de la Comision Warren ( desclasificado )
> ...



Los soviéticos colocaron misiles en Cuba porque los usanos tenian misiles en Turquia, retiraron sus misiles a condición de que los usanos retirasen los suyos.
Oswald era un operativo de la Marina.
A Kennedy lo mataron por el Decreto 11110 que quitaba a la Reserva Federal la potestad de imprimir moneda.
El disparo que lo mató no procedía del almacen de libros, donde estaba el manchú, si no de la colina enfrente a la marcha del coche presidencial, en la pelicula de Zadruper se ve como un impacto de gran calibre golpea la cabeza desde delante haciendo que el cuerpo se desplace hacia atras.
Clapas, eres un chapas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Yo diría desgaste del enemigo…lo de ser más pobres igual tiene que ver algo….


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Rusia en la situación actual es una auténtica bomba de relojería económica y social. Aguanta porque es una dictadura pero tienen que estar pasando un infierno...y lo que les queda.



Infierno el que vas a pasar tu en cuanto te tomes el Novichok.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ago 2022)

Aqui uno que va a terminar como Mussolini.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

El Kremlin ha afirmado este miércoles que está dispuesto a negociar una solución al conflicto en Ucrania pero bajo sus condiciones, afirmó el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov. "*Es así, Rusia está lista para una solución negociada pero bajo sus condiciones, que son bien conocidas*", señaló Peskov en su rueda de prensa diaria. El portavoz del Kremlin respondía así a una pregunta sobre la visita del excanciller alemán Gerhard Schröder a Moscú, tras la cual el político socialdemócrata declaró que Rusia quiere una "solución negociada" a la contienda en Ucrania.

( El Confidencial)


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Rusia en la situación actual es una auténtica bomba de relojería económica y social. Aguanta porque es una dictadura pero tienen que estar pasando un infierno...y lo que les queda.



Espera, deja que salga a la calle para ver ese infierno.... 

Hmmm... pues... 

NO.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Rusia en la situación actual es una auténtica bomba de relojería económica y social. Aguanta porque es una dictadura pero tienen que estar pasando un infierno...y lo que les queda.



Espera, deja que salga a la calle para ver ese infierno.... 

Hmmm... pues... 

NO.


----------



## NPI (3 Ago 2022)

Los mismos RETRASADOS de ayer siguen estando hoy, no aprendéis
desde las 13:00 pm


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Infierno el que vas a pasar tu en cuanto te tomes el Novichok.



Infierno es el que vas a pasar tú de tanto mamar pollas de rusos y chinos......que te has quedao ya hasta sin dientes...


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## pegaso (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Un bloqueo a Taiwan por parte de China, conllevaría otra situación similar a la de la visita de Pelosi, pero esta vez implicando la Armada de los E.E.U.U. ¿nos imaginamos el escenario?
> Si tuviese que darles un consejo a los chinos, sería que fuesen rebajando el tono y excluyesen Taiwan de su cartera geopolítica durante el tiempo necesario a su necesaria capacitación militar. Es lo más inteligente que podrían hacer.



Deberían contratarte los chinos,se ve que controlas.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

El Zar tiene mucha paciencia .
Pedro el Grande ya habria volado los 36 puentes sobre el Dniper , destruido el puerto de Odesa y todas las infraestructuras civiles de Kiev
( aeropuerto , estaciones ferroviarias , emisoras de radio y tv , estaciones de policia )
Y le hubiera dado a Ucrania un Ultimatum de 24 horas : Este del Dnieper para moi , Oeste del Dnieper para ti .
Si Ucrania se niega se repite el bombardeo masivo sobre Leopolis . Cuando Leopolis haya quedado como un colador se repite el Ultimatum
Que Ucrania se niega , pues entonces se invade con el 80 % del Ejercito .
El 20 % se envia a las fronteras de Estonia . Se envia una nota a los embajadores de la OTAN en Moscu .
Si la OTAN ayuda a Ucrania con armamento se invade Estonia . Eso significa III Guerra Mundial y justifica que Rusia responda con armas nucleares a un ataque de la OTAN a Rusia . Se ocupa Estonia en 24 horas .
La OTAN interviene , nuke a Varsovia . En accion coordinada , Iran cierra el estrecho de Ormuz , China invade Taiwan , Corea del Norte invade Corea del Sur , Venezuela no invade a nadie . 2 millones de cubanos se lanzan al mar rumbo a Miami
Israel ataca Iran , Rusia bloquea el canal de Suez . Espana invade Gibraltar . UK declara la guerra a Espana , Argentina ocupa las Malvinas
UK declara la guerra a Argentina , El mercosur apoya a Argentina . Francia se declara neutral .
Pakistan invade Cachemira . Golpe de Estado en Espana . SM el rey huye a Estoril , pero SM la reina se queda
SM el rey abdica y Dona Letizia es nombrada Regente de la Corona .
Alemania se declara neutral . La OTAN se rompe . El Ejercito rojo del Zar Pedro el Grande ha llegado al Dnieper . Recibe una llamada de Harris .
A Biden le dio un infarto y ella es ahora la presidenta al cargo . EE UU esta en Defcon 2 a minutos de activar Defcon 1
EE UU exige a Rusia una retirada total y una indemnizacion . Rusia esta en Defcon 2 y todos los submarinos rusos en modo combate
El Zar le manda la foto del Sarmat II .
La bolsa lleva tres dias cerrada . El Bergoglio huye a Tierra del Fuego para apoyar a sus compatriotas en su guerra de las Malvinas
Texas proclama unilateralmente su independencia de EE UU . primer pais en reconocerla : Mexico
EE UU declara la guerra a Mexico . Egipto invade israel
Fuerte explosion en la Mezquita de Al Aqsa de Jerusalem . Culpan a Israel , pero israel dice que es inocente
Egipto , Siria y Libano invaden Israel . Iran lanza misiles sobre Tel Aviv .
golpe de estado en Italia . Kiev se rinde . El Zar Pedro el Grande ya no quiere negociar . Un terremoto magnitud 9 sacude Japon
Ucrania destruye el puente de Antonivsky y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Pero hombre, ¡no le demos esa categoría a Guaidó!


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un 35% de rusos aun cree en la teoría medieval del Geocentrismo, si es que cuando digo que no son Europeos, que son simios sin civilizar es por algo.



Bueno, en occidente hay una legión que cree que la tierra es plana...


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> De eso se trataría: implicando al agente principal, el desgaste sería directo para EE.UU, incluso aunque EE.UU. implicase también a algún proxy, como Japón o Corea del Sur (no olvidemos que China tiene en Corea del Norte un proxy). No parece muy inteligente situar una flota en la bañera de un país que tiene una de las mejores defensas de costa del mundo. Lo mismo que no sería muy inteligente por parte de China situar una gran flota cerca de la costa de EE.UU.



Si esa fuese la conveniencia china, la Pelusas estaría acompañando a los cangrejos en estos momentos. China no se puede permitir eso ahora mismo. Pero sí, está claro que si los yankis llevan allí un grupo de ataque y se pasa a mayores, se lo hunden en 3,2,1 y ya tienen su Pearl Harbor. China no puede meterse a nivel guerra total contra ellos en este momento. Se los comen, los barren como a los japoneses en la II GM con armas atómicas, pero esta vez lanzadas desde el continente y con sus vectores en el mar. Y el grueso de la acción física se la dejan a Japón y Corea del Sur. Pero por supuesto moverían al menos 3 grupos de ataque navales con sus respectivos portaaviones a una distancia prudencial, hasta que con sus nukes hallan aplanado lo suficiente las bases chinas y sus armas anti-buque.

Igualmente no le interesa escalar la situación, pues eso da pie a más sanciones y a una mayor caída de sus exportaciones, lo que alargaría el tiempo necesario para estar militarmente preparados. Lo miremos como lo miremos, los chinos la han cagado pero bien con el asunto Pelosi-Taiwan


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Un bloqueo a Taiwan por parte de China, conllevaría otra situación similar a la de la visita de Pelosi, pero esta vez implicando la Armada de los E.E.U.U. ¿nos imaginamos el escenario?
> Si tuviese que darles un consejo a los chinos, sería que fuesen rebajando el tono y excluyesen Taiwan de su cartera geopolítica durante el tiempo necesario a su necesaria capacitación militar. Es lo más inteligente que podrían hacer.



Mi pregunta es. Sabemos realmente el poder militar Chino, sabemos de sus capacidades aereas, navales, sabemos de que y que precisos son sus misiles.
Además ellos juegan en casa, quien esta a miles de kilometros son los americanos, la logistica y la cantidad de recursos a usar son tremendos.

Y por otro lado, si es verdad que tienen hipersonicos que les duraría un portaaviones a flote a los EEUU, quizá sobrevaloramos a unos e infravaloramos a otros.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olha Kachura ha muerto hoy durante el bombardeo de Horlivka. La legendaria Korsa, que pasó sus últimos años de guerra al mando de la división Grad MLRS.
> 
> ¡Paz a su alma!
> 
> ...



Cuando se paso en el 2014, al ejercito novorruso, era capitan o comandante de artilleria ???.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Mi pregunta es. Sabemos realmente el poder militar Chino, sabemos de sus capacidades aereas, navales, sabemos de que y que precisos son sus misiles.
> Además ellos juegan en casa, quien esta a miles de kilometros son los americanos, la logistica y la cantidad de recursos a usar son tremendos.
> 
> Y por otro lado, si es verdad que tienen hipersonicos que les duraría un portaaviones a flote a los EEUU, quizá sobrevaloramos a unos e infravaloramos a otros.



Ya he explicado la correspondiente respuesta en mi anterior mensaje, pese a no haberte leído. Y añado: ellos no necesitan invadir China. Las invasiones son un sangrado contraproducente.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Ago 2022)

Parece que, leyendo cuentas novorrusas de telegram, se refleja bastante optimismo
después de lo de Pesky. Incluso alguno ya muestran cierta euforia... Ya veremos.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Mi pregunta es. Sabemos realmente el poder militar Chino, sabemos de sus capacidades aereas, navales, sabemos de que y que precisos son sus misiles.
> Además ellos juegan en casa, quien esta a miles de kilometros son los americanos, la logistica y la cantidad de recursos a usar son tremendos.
> 
> Y por otro lado, si es verdad que tienen hipersonicos que les duraría un portaaviones a flote a los EEUU, quizá sobrevaloramos a unos e infravaloramos a otros.



Usa depende críticamente de Guam y Okinawa para esos despliegues. Y en general toda la USN solo esta en otros tres sitios, Norfolk (donde se concentra además una parte enorme de la aviación naval y de la aviación puntera de la USAF y la construcción de portaviones, ademas de la CIA), San Diego y Seattle. Si les vuelan eso no pueden hacer nada. Lo jodido de los americanos es que creen que es posible una guerra nuclear parcial y sin consecuencias y eso NO puede ser. Serían cientos de millones de muertos, sobre todo la totalidad de los niños de las siguientes décadas, que nacerían deformes o morirían de cáncer a corta edad. Y además a poco que toques las cadenas de suministros mueren en poco tiempo 1000 o 2000M de personas, el mundo es muchísimo más interdependiente que hace solo 40 años y la doctrina militar y geopolitica de Usa es mucho más antigua que eso


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya he explicado la correspondiente respuesta en mi anterior mensaje, pese a no haberte leído. Y añado: ellos no necesitan invadir China. Las invasiones son un sangrado contraproducente.



China solo tiene que defenderse y creo que sería muy capaz, ordenar un ataque nuclear no es sencillo y no creo que lo hicieran por mucho que los EEUU perdieran un grupo de batalla. Porque los chinos tambien podrían responder y ya con que cayeran dos o tres misiles en suelo yanqui la perdida sería muy fuerte para un país que está acostumbrado a ver las guerras por la tele.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Usa depende críticamente de Guam y Okinawa para esos despliegues. Y en general toda la USN solo esta en otros tres sitios, Norfolk (donde se concentra además una parte enorme de la aviación naval y de la aviación puntera de la USAF y la construcción de portaviones, ademas de la CIA), San Diego y Seattle. Si les vuelan eso no pueden hacer nada. Lo jodido de los americanos es que creen que es posible una guerra nuclear parcial y sin consecuencias y eso NO puede ser. Serían cientos de millones de muertos, sobre todo la totalidad de los niños de las siguientes décadas, que nacerían deformes o morirían de cáncer a corta edad. Y además a poco que toques las cadenas de suministros mueren en poco tiempo 1000 o 2000M de personas, el mundo es muchísimo más interdependiente que hace solo 40 años y la doctrina militar y geopolitica de Usa es mucho más antigua que eso



Efectivamente, ordenar un ataque nuclear contra una potencia nuclear es suicida...


----------



## kopke (3 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Olha Kachura ha muerto hoy durante el bombardeo de Horlivka. La legendaria Korsa, que pasó sus últimos años de guerra al mando de la división Grad MLRS.
> 
> ¡Paz a su alma!
> 
> ...



Gloria a los héroes caídos en la lucha contra el sionismo.


----------



## orcblin (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que Estados Unidos está utilizando peones como proxies. No creo que nunca se enfrente directamente a China o a Rusia, pero intenta desgastarlos utilizando estos peones, que sólo lo son porque sus sociedades así lo quieren.
> 
> En el caso de Rusia, parece que ha sido inteligente y, aun interviniendo directamente contra un proxy, está utilizando una pequeña parte de su ejército y no está usando en masa su material más moderno, haciendo principalmente uso de los arsenales heredados de la época soviética y actualizados conforme a los tiempos. El tema de los misiles de crucero es distinto, ya que los usa contra objetivos muy estratégicos sin malgastarlos.
> 
> China lo tiene más complicado, ya que si decidiese saltarse su propia doctrina e ir directamente contra Taiwan, se encontraría con las dificultades propias de los desembarcos anfibios, con un gran coste material y humano, aun teniendo mucha más capacidad industrial que EE.UU. y Rusia. Personalmente, me decantaría, si realmente quisiesen tomar Taiwan, por estrangularla bloqueándola por mar, y obligando a tomar cartas al resto de agentes implicados, incluyendo EE.UU. Por el camino puede hacer uso del resto de sus fortalezas para socavar la economía occidental. De está forma podría intentar dar la vuelta a la guerra de desgaste en la que EE.UU. pretende que se implique.



Pues yo pienso lo contrario.
Primeramente pocos países reconocen como independiente s twain así q china puede poner unos barcos en sus aguas territoriales haciendo un bloqueo navaldespues declarar zona de exclusión aérea y nadie podría enviar ningún arma a la isla.
Y al ser una isla entiendo que la tienen superexcanesda así que poca broma.
Están a tiro de misil...
Si a eso le sumas el 40 por cien q quieren ser chinos.. y del 60 restante tendrías q quitarle tranquilame la mitad de q su sentimiento es woke y que no va a levantar la cabeza por esa independencia . Pues ya me diras..
Lo de Pelosi tiene pinta de q china tome partido claro por Rusia y así poder implementar las sanciones que los ánglos tienen previsto para ellos


----------



## pgas (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De todos modos Taiwan militarmente no es tan fácil de defender. Son seis o siete puertos de los que sólo 2 concentran toda la actividad petrolera, una línea férrea y tres autopistas N-S que si las rompes todos a casita a rezar , pistas para su fuerza aérea habrá siete u ocho casi todas en el Oeste. Todo atacable con artilleria desde tierra, por no hablar de que las islas (las pegadas al contienente y Pescadores) es muy facil conquistarlas de un golpe. Lo que no puede permitir China es una base americana, antes les conviene desatar una guerra nuclear y que sea lo que Dios quiera.
> 
> Y esta el delicado tema de que a Taiwan solo le queda que le den F-35, pero los americanos saben que China pasó de no saber lo que era un avión stealth a controlar muchas claves de esa tecnología gracias al F-117 que loa serbios derribaron hace 20 años y les vendieron. El riesgo a esa distancia y con muchos taiwaneses que no ven mal acabar con la separación, es demasiado.
> 
> ...




ocho puertos principales y casi todos manejan petróleo o derivados







pero da igual, aceptamos cocodrilo y que no es fácil defender Taiwan

por eso mismo, dudo mucho que China se plantee un escenario nuclear en Taiwan sin mediar agresión previa, conveniencia ninguna


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los soviéticos colocaron misiles en Cuba porque los usanos tenian misiles en Turquia, retiraron sus misiles a condición de que los usanos retirasen los suyos.
> Oswald era un operativo de la Marina.
> A Kennedy lo mataron por el Decreto 11110 que quitaba a la Reserva Federal la potestad de imprimir moneda.
> El disparo que lo mató no procedía del almacen de libros, donde estaba el manchú, si no de la colina enfrente a la marcha del coche presidencial, en la pelicula de Zadruper se ve como un impacto de gran calibre golpea la cabeza desde delante haciendo que el cuerpo se desplace hacia atras.
> Clapas, eres un chapas.



Los misiles norteamericanos " Jupiter " en Turquia estaban obsoletos y EE UU iba a retirarlos de todas formas . 
El Acuerdo entre Kruchov y Kennedy fue malo para Cuba , no para Rusia . Fidel tenia motivos para acabar con Kennedy porque esos cohetes eran un elemento disuasorio contra una posible invasion . Ademas la CIA ya habia intentado asesinar a Fidel Castro 
Suponiendo que el motivo del asesinato de Kennedy haya sido el Decreto 11110 eso no cambia las aspiraciones de Castro de terminar con Kennedy . Fidel y la FED estaban de acuerdo en eliminar a Kennedy , cada uno tenia sus propias razones .
Esta comprobado que Oswald tuvo contactos con la inteligencia cubana y rusa y ademas era un comunista convencido . 
Es muy improbable que Lee Oswald , un admirador de la revolucion cubana haya estado dispuesto a matar a Kennedy por el Decreto 11110 
Para Lee Oswald los dolares de plata de Kennedy y los dolares de la FED eran lo mismo . 
Suponiendo que el disparo no haya salido del almacen de libros , eso tampoco cambia las cosas . 
La existencia de un segundo tirador refuerza la hipotesis de que fue un complot y no obra de un lobo solitario .
Probablemente la contribucion cubana haya sido " cubrir " al verdadero culpable . Si Oswald no hubiera disparado no habria habido un chivo expiatorio al que echarle las culpas y se hubiera abierto una investigacion que nadie queria .
Fidel convencio a Oswald a que actuara . Eso fue clave para que hubiera un culpable al que echarle las culpas . 
Lo importante es que fue la determinacion de Fidel de matar a Kennedy lo que hizo posible que el crimen haya quedado impune


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno, en occidente hay una legión que cree que la tierra es plana...



clapham included


----------



## arriondas (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Porque fue lo que pasó...


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque fue lo que pasó...



Que yo sepa los Kazajos son una etnia como la buriata, no son rusos.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> ocho puertos principales y casi todos manejan petróleo o derivados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para sumar ocho cuentas hasta los minipuertos del despoblado este, también podiramos sumar Cudillero en los españoles. Kaohsiung y Taipei concentran la actividad petrolera y de refino . Lo importante es que estan literalmente pegados a China , que podría minarlos o atacarnos con artilleria fácilmente


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Ago 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> ya se nota claramente la estrategia rusa
> machacar a pepinazos 2-3 semanas, están son las semanas que los impacientes y otaneros aprovechan para salir de la cueva y soltar burradas como por ej: en 3 semanas rusia no ha ganado ni un centímetro, que ejercito más inútil
> 
> luego hacer una "falsa" ofensiva testeando las fuerzas ucranianas en pie, si todavía encuentran mucha resistencia, otra semana de pepinazos y volver a probarlo
> ...



Creo que hay mucha desinformación. 

Desde la caída de Popasna estamos leyendo que se está luchando en las afueras de Soledar, en los suburbios, rodeando. A ver si es verdad.

De Avdeeka mejor ni hablar...que si va a caer New York, que si rodeando por el Este, que si la carretera de suministro cortada,etc etc etc

La verdad es que prefiero q digan que no se ha avanzado que cientos de días contando éxitos parciales.

Cuando cayó Lisichansk tb se hablaba que Siversk estaba operativamente tomada.

Que los ukros mienten más? Lo sé

Pero prefiero q los rusos sean menos optimistas tb.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> China solo tiene que defenderse y creo que sería muy capaz, ordenar un ataque nuclear no es sencillo y no creo que lo hicieran por mucho que los EEUU perdieran un grupo de batalla. Porque los chinos tambien podrían responder y ya con que cayeran dos o tres misiles en suelo yanqui la perdida sería muy fuerte para un país que está acostumbrado a ver las guerras por la tele.



¿Que no es sencillo? claro que lo es, y más cuando ya han decidido que no pueden permitirse que China siga ganando músculo ¿Que es posible que a los yankis les caiga algún misil? pues vale, los que palmarán serán civiles y luego con reconstruir y ganar un pastizal con ello, solucionado. Pero China arrasada. Y si no lo hacen ya y se esperan, entonces no serán 'unos pocos misiles', serán tantos como para arrasarlos. Si la cuestión es muy sencilla. No lo sería para otra nación, pero para ellos que todavía tienen más fuerza que nadie y un masivo control de los medios de comunicación, sí.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

PISKY HA SIDO LIBERADO 
El frente de Donetsk se ha roto . Pisky es un barrio periferico en el NO de Donetsk . Ucrania ya lo ha confirmado . 
Las trincheras ukras se desmoronan como un mojon en el toilet


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

https://m.gazeta.ru/business/news/20...18255200.shtml

El volumen de los ingresos adicionales de petróleo y gas de la tesorería estatal resultó ser inferior a lo esperado en 74,7 mil millones de rublos.

El Ministerio de Finanzas de Rusia esperaba que en julio el presupuesto del país recibiría 259,1 mil millones de rublos, pero el resultado resultó ser casi un 30% peor.

Tal dinámica se observa en el contexto de la caída de los precios del grado ruso del petróleo de los Urales. Según el Ministerio de Hacienda, en julio el precio medio del petróleo de los Urales de grado ruso cayó a 78,41 dólares por barril, un 10,1% menos que en junio.

Además, desde el 27 de julio, Gazprom ha reducido el suministro de gas a través de Nord Stream a no más del 20 % de su capacidad, no más de 33 millones de metros cúbicos por día, frente a un volumen planificado de 167 millones de metros cúbicos.

En agosto, el departamento financiero espera recibir 359,5 mil millones de rublos adicionales para el tesoro. En el último mes de verano, los ingresos de petróleo y gas de Rusia pueden verse significativamente afectados por los cambios en los parámetros del acuerdo de la OPEP para aumentar la producción.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Pues yo pienso lo contrario.
> Primeramente pocos países reconocen como independiente s twain así q china puede poner unos barcos en sus aguas territoriales haciendo un bloqueo navaldespues declarar zona de exclusión aérea y nadie podría enviar ningún arma a la isla.
> Y al ser una isla entiendo que la tienen superexcanesda así que poca broma.
> Están a tiro de misil...
> ...



El Papa Paco protestaría , es el jefe de Estado más importante de los que reconocen Taiwan


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ago 2022)

USA no va a ir a ninguna guerra entre otras cosas pq no tiene gente para ello









With Few Able and Fewer Willing, U.S. Military Can’t Find Recruits


Fighting headwinds from the pandemic, the tight labor market and demographic shifts, the armed forces may fall further short of enlistment quotas this year than they have in decades.




www.nytimes.com





Y eso en tiempos de paz ahora diles que tienen que ir a defender "nosequé" al culo del mundo a matar y morir a ver cuantos se apuntan ...

Esta no se parece en nada a la america que hizo la II GM y menos si nadie les ataca primero


----------



## TOJO_3 (3 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> De eso se trataría: implicando al agente principal, el desgaste sería directo para EE.UU, incluso aunque EE.UU. implicase también a algún proxy, como Japón o Corea del Sur (no olvidemos que China tiene en Corea del Norte un proxy). No parece muy inteligente situar una flota en la bañera de un país que tiene una de las mejores defensas de costa del mundo. Lo mismo que no sería muy inteligente por parte de China situar una gran flota cerca de la costa de EE.UU.



Llevo desde ayer pensando en una flota de submarinos chinos en el atlántico y con base en Cuba.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Peski ha caido tras 8 años. Y el aeropuerto.
Siguiente parada: Adviidka.


----------



## pgas (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Para sumar ocho cuentas hasta los minipuertos del despoblado este, también podiramos sumar Cudillero en los españoles. Kaohsiung y Taipei concentran la actividad petrolera y de refino . Lo importante es que estan literalmente pegados a China , que podría minarlos o atacarnos con artilleria fácilmente



Keelung es el segundo puerto más grande y tiene dos terminales de petroleo

pero peor lo tiene China en Malaca


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PISKY HA SIDO LIBERADO
> El frente de Donetsk se ha roto . Pisky es un barrio periferico en el NO de Donetsk . Ucrania ya lo ha confirmado .
> *Las trincheras ukras se desmoronan como un mojon en el toilet*



Yo creo que las trincheras ukras son bastante buenas, pero no hay nada que aguante la potencia de fuego rusa. Cada hora les caen más de mil cohetes, eso no hay quién lo soporte. 

El mayor peligro que corre la ofensiva rusa a día de hoy es que Putin haga el memo y llegue a un mal acuerdo para Rusia.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> China es un bebé en la geoestrategia, es una tomadura de pelo y...
> 
> Tienen un ejército sin experiencia alguna y van a por Taiwan, que está entrenada y preparada para tal ataque y muy probablemente su ejército a escondidas si ha adquirido esa experiencia... a ver y si eso no fuese poco, es además lo que el Tio Sam le ha impuesto...
> 
> ...



En la vida real no soy nadie 
Pero en burbuja soy geoestratega 

China misiles a irán?
Qué bonitas eran las peliculas de indios contra vaqueros de la infancia 

Red China Is Jew China: The Disturbing Origins of Chinese Communism And The Deepening Chinese-‘Israeli’ Ties Of Today

Te suena que ADN tienen los dueños de blackrock?


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Ago 2022)

otro conflicto que se reaviva.

Armenia vs azerbaiyan, parece que los iranies estan en el ajo.

Esto no es casualidad, alguien esta avivando conflictos en todos los puntos del planeta.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Anda y vete a tomar porculo.....HIJODELAGRANPUTA......rata apestosa...


----------



## Monsieur George (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> PISKY HA SIDO LIBERADO
> El frente de Donetsk se ha roto . Pisky es un barrio periferico en el NO de Donetsk . Ucrania ya lo ha confirmado .
> Las trincheras ukras se desmoronan como un mojon en el toilet



Si se confirma, pueden tener toda la carretera libre hasta *Dnipro*, que está en el Dnieper.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> otro conflicto que se reaviva.
> 
> Armenia vs azerbaiyan, parece que los iranies estan en el ajo.
> 
> Esto no es casualidad, alguien esta avivando conflictos en todos los puntos del planeta.



Hay que ir a misa de 12…cualquier maruja católica y de misa dominical lo sabe…lo decían en las homilías….








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Los kazajos tienen su propio país, donde son mayoría, y tienen un idioma diferente del ruso que cada dia desplaza más a éste, porque cada vez hay más kazajos y menos rusos. 

Espero que no se repita la historia de Ucrania con ellos.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ya están haciendo USA y Japón fábricas de chips de 2nm para puentear a TSMC.
> A China no le va a dar tiempo de ir a por Taiwan antes de que su importancia se reduzca.
> 
> Es que sólo con ver el gráfico de exportaciones, es 20% USA y 8% Japón (el mayor defensor de Taiwan). Es decir, casi un tercio de las ventas Chinas dependen del "enemigo". ¿Puede China suicidarse prescindiendo de 1/3 de sus ventas? No lo veo. Lo que yo veo es que de momento China y USA están condenados a entenderse.
> Lo mismo que Rusia y Alemania.



Claro, crear FOUNDRIES de 2nm es como el ARNm, en 6 meses creado de la nada 

Tú lo de las obleas y compleja fotolitografía lo haces como uno del pueblo, en 2007, que me decia, las placas fotovoltaicas y los molinos de viento, para 2020 harán que España sea 100% autosuficiente...

Lo malo no era ese futurible, sino que era un ingeniero de una empresa que se forro con el déficit de tarifa, ahora cuando lo veo veraneando me habla de reactores de sales fundidas de torio , esquivando el tema renovables 

Piensa que es 2nm


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU no necesita hundir barcos chinos frente a las costas de Taiwan .
> Seria suficiente con bloquear el estrecho de Malacca y dejar a la RP China sin rutas comerciales . Si la RP china quiere romper el bloqueo que dispare primero .



Sin acritud 

Las estrategias del Fortnite no funcionan en la vida real


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que ha quedado claro es que Alemania ha metido a la UE en una dependencia excesiva de Rusia y China. Y que eso se va a cambiar en los próximos años.



Es verdad. Ya empezaron a quemar carbón, seguirán con la leña de sus bosques; porque el uranio también lo vende Rusia.


----------



## Monsieur George (3 Ago 2022)

Quizá un movimiento de pinza hasta Zapohriya, y a la vez avanzando por la carretera hasta Dnipro. Sería un movimiento maravilloso.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

Como en el dicho de Groucho Marx, Rusia sigue el mismo camino: de "victoria en victoria" hacia la derrota final. 
Aunque la guerra que está llevando el régimen putiniano se asemeja más a la guerra de Gila: "¿Oiga? ¿Es el enemigo?, ¿Pueden esperarnos tras la pausa operativa? es que no tenemos muchos voluntarios que quieran ir a luchar en la "operación especial". ¿Os importa si enviamos tanques T62? es que los Armata los tenemos contados para los desfiles.

Cada día que pasa nos destruyen más depósitos de municiones, ¿Qué tal si os disparamos y ustedes se reparten las balas y proyectiles?.


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Keelung es el segundo puerto más grande y tiene dos terminales de petroleo
> 
> pero peor lo tiene China en Malaca



Si a China le hunde barcos Singapur, tendría un gran problema que solo podría resolver destruyendo la isla. Ellos hasta pensaban en un canal en thailandia. Necesitan todavia años años para construir conexiones terrestres grandes con Rusia para lograr que pierdan relevancia los estrechos en su flujo energético. Y también conexiones de mercancía por tierra para acabar con el tráfico marítimo en lo posible y eso lleva también su tiempo


----------



## piru (3 Ago 2022)

Estos folletos están apareciendo en Nikolaev todas las noches.

"Liberación en progreso...23%"


Y eso que ahí no aparece Crimea


t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6326


----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Claro, crear FOUNDRIES de 2nm es como el ARNm, en 6 meses creado de la nada
> 
> Tú lo de las obleas y compleja fotolitografía lo haces como uno del pueblo, en 2007, que me decia, las placas fotovoltaicas y los molinos de viento, para 2020 harán que España sea 100% autosuficiente...
> 
> ...



tan fácil es crear fundiciones a 2nm que intel se tardo solamente 10 años en pasar del los 14nm a los 10 jajaja


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Quizá un movimiento de pinza hasta Zapohriya, y a la vez avanzando por la carretera hasta Dnipro. Sería un movimiento maravilloso.



Demasiado rápido. No hay tanta prisa por terminar.
Rusia tomará posiciones antes del invierno y las asegurará logística y militarmente.

Y cuando llegue nuestro querido octubre, a ver cómo se mueren de frío los propios ucranianos en la zona zelensky.
Cuando llegue la primavera del 2023, veremos dónde está la UE, Ucrania y USA.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (3 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Buen resumen.
> 
> Al hilo de lo que dices, y por las razones que expones, siempre me ha parecido Rusia mucho peor enemigo para USA que China. China necesita del mercado mundial para sobrevivir, Rusia sola se basta.



A Rusia le conviene esa humillación a China. Material de guerra chino a cantidad irá a su Operación especial, y no me extrañaría que hasta "voluntarios".


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si a China le hunde barcos Singapur, tendría un gran problema que solo podría resolver destruyendo la isla. Ellos hasta pensaban en un canal en thailandia. Necesitan todavia años años para construir conexiones terrestres grandes con Rusia para lograr que pierdan relevancia los estrechos en su flujo energético. Y también conexiones de mercancía por tierra para acabar con el tráfico marítimo en lo posible y eso lleva también su tiempo



Singapur no es el problema . Si EE UU bloquea el estrecho en Singapur , los barcos chinos podrian bordear la isla de Bintam , parte del archipielago RIAU . El problema esta en el paso entre Sumatra y la peninsula de Malasia .
Eso ya es territorio malayo . La opcion mas rentable ( a largo plazo ) para la RP China seria un canal entre CHUMPHON y RANONG . La mitad del canal es un rio que divide Tailandia de Malasia . Solo habria que hacer construir un canal de 50 kms .
El canal de Panama mide 50 kms . Los barcos chinos se ahorrarian 2000 kms de navegacion si evitan el estrecho de Malacca
El clapham les haria un plano del canal por un buen precio si quieren .


----------



## John Nash (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Singapur no es el problema . Si EE UU bloquea el estrecho en Singapur , los barcos chinos podrian bordear la isla de Bintam , parte del archipielago RIAU . El problema esta en el paso entre Sumatra y la peninsula de Malasia .
> Eso ya es territorio malayo . La opcion mas rentable ( a largo plazo ) para la RP China seria un canal entre CHUMPHON y RANONG . La mitad del canal es un rio que divide Tailandia de Malasia . Solo habria que hacer construir un canal de 50 kms .
> El canal de Panama mide 50 kms . Los barcos chinos se ahorrarian 2000 kms de navegacion si evitan el estrecho de Malacca
> El clapham les haria un plano del canal por un buen precio si quieren .



Hay proyectos o los ha habido.

De todos modos la apuesta lógica es quitarse en lo posible del tráfico marítimo porque los anglos están en todas partes en los mares.


----------



## NPI (3 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> he añadido el incremento de unidades perdidas respecto a la guerra de Afganistán (que duro 10 años). No da que las perdidas irrecuperables de tanques llegan al 380% y las parciales al 603%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145050



Oryx/Osint son mis pastores, nunca me fallan


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Recordemos minuto y resultado a día de hoy, en Agosto y al calorcito:

Países de la UE, que las van a pasar putas en otoño-invierno, un, dos, tres, responda otra vez:

Alemania: 69% de gas almacenado
Austria: 59%
Bulgaria: 48%
Croacia: 54%
Letonia: 53%
Paises Bajos: 66%
Rumanía: 59%
Slovakia: 69%
Ucrania: 23%
Estonia: no ofrece datos
Lituania: no ofrece datos
Irlanda: no ofrece datos

A Hungría lo saco de la lista, por ser país amigo.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ago 2022)

Os propongo un juego...

A ver si encontráis en esta foto,una de las minas pétalo, que han esparcido los ucranianos en las zonas residenciales de donetsk, para asesinar niños, mujeres, hombres, embarazadas o viejos.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que no es sencillo? claro que lo es, y más cuando ya han decidido que no pueden permitirse que China siga ganando músculo ¿Que es posible que a los yankis les caiga algún misil? pues vale, los que palmarán serán civiles y luego con reconstruir y ganar un pastizal con ello, solucionado. Pero China arrasada. Y si no lo hacen ya y se esperan, entonces no serán 'unos pocos misiles', serán tantos como para arrasarlos. Si la cuestión es muy sencilla. No lo sería para otra nación, pero para ellos que todavía tienen más fuerza que nadie y un masivo control de los medios de comunicación, sí.



China arrasada y EEUU no? Y quien te dice que Rusia no aprovecha para quitarse a los yanquis del medio, no es sencillo no, te he puesto el ejemplo de 2 o 3 que cayeran pero pueden ser 10, 20 o 100 nadie en su sano juicio lanza un ataque nuclear a una potencia nuclear nadie.


----------



## El Veraz (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Demasiado rápido. No hay tanta prisa por terminar.
> Rusia tomará posiciones antes del invierno y las asegurará logística y militarmente.
> 
> Y cuando llegue nuestro querido octubre, a ver cómo se mueren de frío los propios ucranianos en la zona zelensky.
> Cuando llegue la primavera del 2023, veremos dónde está la UE, Ucrania y USA.



Que seria de los ucranianos sin toda la infraestructura y pisos heredados de la unión soviética?
el otro día veía videos de la cuidad de xepcoh y el que hablaba contaba que uno de los pocos edificios construidos por ucrania era de hace 15 años.
la verdad que los ucros son bastante fantasmas, compran iphones, coches bmw-mercedes-audi etc, viajes a grecia y turquia pero todos viviendo en los pisos de 40m2 heredados de la urss con calefacción probablemente de gas ruso y comiendo solo makarrone

pd: el traductor automático de youtube bastante útil, ojala los gringos pusieran más esfuerzos en estas cosas y menos en jugar a los juegos de tronos conspirando


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os propongo un juego...
> 
> A ver si encontráis en esta foto,una de las minas pétalo, que han esparcido los ucranianos en las zonas residenciales de donetsk, para asesinar niños, mujeres, hombres, embarazadas o viejos.
> 
> ...



A la derecha de la plantita verde, jodida de distinguir, es fácil pisarla.


----------



## clapham5 (3 Ago 2022)

TRAVNEVE HA SIDO LIBERADO 
Otro golpe , zas toma y toma a las huestes ukropitecas de Elensky el huno . 
La caballeria imperial del Zar Vladimirovich I ha tomado Travneve , 25 kms al SE de Bakhmut . Los rusos estan a 10 kms de cortar la carretera 
T0513 y avanzar desde el sur hacia esa ciudad , amenzada por las tropas rusas al este de la E40


----------



## Elimina (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> clapham included



En el hilo de la tierra plana no eras tan gallito, ¿eh Clapham?
Dicho sea de paso, qué bien me lo pasé


----------



## dabuti (3 Ago 2022)

*El excanciller Schröder dice que Rusia busca una solución negociada al conflicto y acusa a Alemania de no hacer lo suficiente*









El excanciller Schröder dice que Rusia busca una solución negociada al conflicto y acusa a Alemania de no hacer lo suficiente


Scholz culpa a Moscú de ralentizar la vuelta a la actividad normal en el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 tras finalizar las tareas de mantenimiento




elpais.com


----------



## Red Star (3 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os propongo un juego...
> 
> A ver si encontráis en esta foto,una de las minas pétalo, que han esparcido los ucranianos en las zonas residenciales de donetsk, para asesinar niños, mujeres, hombres, embarazadas o viejos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (3 Ago 2022)

El portavoz de ministerio de defensa usano


----------



## Peineto (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay proyectos o los ha habido.
> 
> De todos modos la apuesta lógica es quitarse en lo posible del tráfico marítimo porque los anglos están en todas partes en los mares.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145152



Tienes razón y por eso montaron el tinglado de la ruta de la seda.
Son nuevos tiempos, el dominio del mar se acabó pues el comercio se hace mayoritariamente- al menos en ASIA y Africa - mediante los nuevos cinturones de la seda., en cuanto a América, sí, se hace por vía marítima, pero es minoritario en el sur, y en el norte es tan dependiente que más les vale nop hacer tonterías.
El dominio anglo del océano cuesta mucho dinero de mantener y, a día de hoy, no debe resultarles rentable. Nuevos tiempos, es todo.Por supuesto que no son gilipollas, por eso han atacado indirectamente al mercado chino europeo sin preveer que, por una parte China puede pasar perfectamente de la exportación ya que puede compensar su oferta con su propia demanda interna, y en cuanto a exportar, siempre tiene bastantes países a los que exportar a buen precio sus excedentes de producción. como la de países vecinos.
A nivel militar cabe recordar que China es vecina de todos los cuellos de botella. Más balato llegal que amelicanos.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si esa fuese la conveniencia china, la Pelusas estaría acompañando a los cangrejos en estos momentos. China no se puede permitir eso ahora mismo. Pero sí, está claro que si los yankis llevan allí un grupo de ataque y se pasa a mayores, se lo hunden en 3,2,1 y ya tienen su Pearl Harbor. China no puede meterse a nivel guerra total contra ellos en este momento. Se los comen, los barren como a los japoneses en la II GM con armas atómicas, pero esta vez lanzadas desde el continente y con sus vectores en el mar. Y el grueso de la acción física se la dejan a Japón y Corea del Sur. Pero por supuesto moverían al menos 3 grupos de ataque navales con sus respectivos portaaviones a una distancia prudencial, hasta que con sus nukes hallan aplanado lo suficiente las bases chinas y sus armas anti-buque.
> 
> Igualmente no le interesa escalar la situación, pues eso da pie a más sanciones y a una mayor caída de sus exportaciones, lo que alargaría el tiempo necesario para estar militarmente preparados. Lo miremos como lo miremos, los chinos la han cagado pero bien con el asunto Pelosi-Taiwan



China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina. 
Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (3 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los kazajos tienen su propio país, donde son mayoría, y tienen un idioma diferente del ruso que cada dia desplaza más a éste, porque cada vez hay más kazajos y menos rusos.
> 
> Espero que no se repita la historia de Ucrania con ellos.



Supongo que si los kazajos no se lían a pepinazos con su población rusofona como sí hizo Ucrania, no creo que se repita la historia.

Puedes dormir tranquilo, no tendrás que llorar a los pobres niños kazajos, que seguro que son lo que más te importa como a los follaotan. 

Oye, una pregunta...¿ tú solo lloras a los niños ucranianos matados por rusos o también llorabas los niños ucranianos masacrados por el gobierno de Ucrania?


----------



## frangelico (3 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
> Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
> Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina.
> Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...



Solamente perder Seattle, Bahia de SF, Dallas-Austin-San Antonio y Chicago, añade Norfolk, y los EEsUU se quedan en la nada absoluta. Y eso son cinco miseros misiles de múltiples cabezas que acierten.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145181



Esto no lo dice el hijoputa de marsupia ni antonia3 mi el gorderas....


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (3 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145181



Hay que ser muy hdp y mala gente esconder eso ahí. Además, es de color marrón, para que se confunda con el suelo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El portavoz de ministerio de defensa usano



Kirby?. No es este el gilipollas que lloriqueaba al inicio de la invasión rusa por el terrible daño humano que estaban haciendo los rusos?. No se tienen registros de que derramara una lágrima por los niños iraquíes a los que no había otro remedio que matar para robar el petróleo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Buena película pero el 17 de Agosto las fuerzas alemanas en la zona ( Heeresgruppe G al mando de Johannes Blaskowitz) recibieron la orden de retirarse hacia al norte
> 
> Grupo de Ejércitos G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Y la Catalunya Nord, Perpinyá y el Capcir no existen desde 1640, son entelequias,....el clapham 5 por lo menos se despierta él sólo de sus sueños, a otros hay que despertarlos



Bueno, el mariscal Joffre de pacotilla al que contestaba en éste post me ha ignorado por rebatir sus invenciones y falsedades....por aquí dicen que es un CM yankee pero parece mas bien un separatista fanático y xenófobo que se ha retratado usando el término "extranjero" como un insulto. 

No suelo entrar en ataques personales pero a éstos separatistas no los trago ni con un litro de agua.., ha hecho bien en ignorarme porque no sabía la que se le venía encima...


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
> Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
> Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina.
> Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...



240 que se sepa, personalmente pienso que son muchas mas


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 Ago 2022)

China tiene que consultar de nuevo a Tsun Zhu,,, para no situarse donde pretende su enemigo con esta provocación.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 240 que se sepa, personalmente pienso que son muchas mas



la bomba nuclear es muy costosa.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
> Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
> Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina.
> Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...



Una vez preguntaron a los chinos cuantas cabezas nucleares tenían

Su respuesta fué muy significativa : "Las suficientes"


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> la bomba nuclear es muy costosa.



Para quien?


----------



## chapuzator (3 Ago 2022)

Joder menudos expertos militares estáis hechos, 400 metros cuadrados? No tienes ni puta idea, vais a necesitar un especialista en armamento como en la sexta.


----------



## apocalippsis (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para quien?



Para cualquier pais informate de lo que vale crear una bomba nuclear primero.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hay proyectos o los ha habido.
> 
> De todos modos la apuesta lógica es quitarse en lo posible del tráfico marítimo porque los anglos están en todas partes en los mares.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145152



para eso intentan que se relance la antigua y archiconocida ruta de la seda


----------



## El Veraz (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (3 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Las medidas que tome la RP China son irrelevantes porque ya perdio el respeto de EE UU y de Occidente
> El objetivo de la visita de estado de la Pelosi a Taiwan fue descubrir si Taiwan es , o no es , una linea roja para la RP China . Y este viaje ha demostrado que no es ni linea roja ni la cabeza de un guanajo . punto . La RP China reacciono tarde .
> El temor de EE UU a una guerra contra la RP China ya se ha disipado .
> La " cautela " china no se ve como un signo de fortaleza , sino de debilidad . Las lineas rojas existen por algo .
> ...



En general de acuerdo, pero lo del Swift?China usa su propia Red!


----------



## Sergei Mamani (3 Ago 2022)

Off topic

Joder con los pro-chinos, son de gatillo fácil, solo por decir que si apoyo a Rusia pero no a china, deberían aprender de uds los militares chinos jajaja
lamento solamente el ignore de harman, si siguen a este ritmo el foro se convertirá en un recopilatorio de blogs personales


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ago 2022)

No me gusta pero nada la orina del enfermo ...



Valores mensuales medios de los últimos 12 meses


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ago 2022)

Destruye bastante más que eso









What would happen if a nuclear bomb went off in your backyard?


Choose a bomb and experience the power of a nuclear blast in your area



outrider.org





Y si le metes la Tsar entonces borra la ciudad.

También está el hecho de que una bomba de esas no necesariamente se tiene que tirar en una ciudad para matar gente, también se puede usar para destruir lugares estratégicos, por ejemplo la presa Hoover.



¿Y si se rompiera la presa Hoover?


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> China arrasada y EEUU no? Y quien te dice que Rusia no aprovecha para quitarse a los yanquis del medio, no es sencillo no, te he puesto el ejemplo de 2 o 3 que cayeran pero pueden ser 10, 20 o 100 nadie en su sano juicio lanza un ataque nuclear a una potencia nuclear nadie.





Disidentpeasant dijo:


> China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
> Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
> Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina.
> Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...



No tenemos ni idea de qué armas poseen los EEUU. A mi su aparente debilidad me suena a teatralidad. Quizá tengan forma de detener los misiles, o quizá no y estén tan pasados de vueltas en las altas jerarquías, que hayan decido llevarse por delante todo para construir un mundo nuevo desde las cenizas. No lo sé, pero la cuestión es que se atreven a echarles un pulso a los chinos y estos han dejado vencer su brazo.


----------



## chapuzator (3 Ago 2022)

No sus creáis todo lo que dice el intesner que sus volvéis gilipichis.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ago 2022)

A ver, pensad un poco con la cabeza y ayudaros con el corazón.

1.-. Un ataque nuclear significaría un retroceso de la humanidad de miles de años, eso si sobrevive, no es una bomba cualquiera con efectos limitados, por favor, no tengáis sueños húmedos con este tipo de cosas.

2.- En un ataque nuclear lo primero que se hace es lanzar una nuclear EMP, por si no las conocéis os paso la wiki.






Ataque de pulso electromagnético - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




....
Lógicamente, muchos sistemas de armas e instalaciones militares modernos incorporan protecciones contra el EMP.8 No obstante, tales protecciones son complejas, se deterioran rápidamente con el tiempo y no se ha establecido su eficiencia ante el fallo generalizado de todas las infraestructuras civiles y militares circundantes. Se han descrito numerosos escenarios en que estos sistemas o instalaciones protegidos se transforman en los llamados _islotes tecnológicos_, que pierden su eficiencia o van dejando de operar conforme agotan sus medios para el funcionamiento autónomo (combustible, baterías, repuestos, sistemas anexos, tripulaciones de refresco, etc).

*Ataque de pulso electromagnético de gran altitud*

El *ataque de pulso electromagnético de gran altitud*, *ataque EMP* o *bomba del Arco Iris* es un tipo de ataque de pulso electromagnético masivo ejecutado mediante la detonación de un arma nuclear a gran altitud, lejos de la atmósfera terrestre. *Sería capaz de cubrir un continente entero, causando un completo caos civil y militar en el área alcanzada por privación de los servicios esenciales (electricidad, agua potable, distribución alimentaria, comunicaciones, etc.) durante un período indefinido. *Se considera que un ataque de estas características constituiría el compás de apertura de la guerra nuclear y aunque no fuera así, una sola "bomba del Arco Iris" desarticularía completamente las infraestructuras vitales de cualquier nación moderna, provocando el despoblamiento de las grandes ciudades y un número enorme de víctimas por hambre, epidemias, aniquilación económica y desestructuración social. Es dudoso que algún país lograra sobrevivir a semejante situación como entidad social organizada.

En la actualidad, aún no se conoce ninguna defensa eficaz contra este tipo de ataque, para cuya ejecución sólo se requiere una bomba termonuclear de potencia intermedia (en el rango del megatón) y un cohete capaz de elevarla a unos 300-500 km sobre el área objetivo mediante un tiro balístico de alto ángulo parcialmente orbital o suborbital. Es posible proteger instalaciones o vehículos individuales contra el mismo mediante el uso de técnicas específicas, como la Jaula de Faraday, pero no una nación completa.

Los seres vivos y los objetos no eléctricos son inmunes al ataque EMP de manera directa, pero indirectamente les resulta fatal. El daño causado es resultante de la sinergia negativa acumulada por el fallo simultáneo de millones de equipos sin posibilidad de repararlos o sustituirlos en un plazo de tiempo breve, puesto que los repuestos, vehículos, instrumentos, etc., necesarios para la reparación se hallarían igualmente averiados. Los sistemas digitales modernos son especialmente sensibles a este tipo de ataque. Según un estudio de la IEEE, la mayoría de componentes electrónicos actuales fallan en presencia de pulsos electromagnéticos de 1 kV/m, y resultan destruidos en torno a los 4 kV/metro. Un ataque de pulso electromagnético de gran altitud induce en torno a 50 kV/m, un valor doce veces superior.
.....


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, el mariscal Joffre de pacotilla al que contestaba en éste post me ha ignorado por rebatir sus invenciones y falsedades....por aquí dicen que es un CM yankee pero parece mas bien un separatista fanático y xenófobo que se ha retratado usando el término "extranjero" como un insulto.
> 
> No suelo entrar en ataques personales pero a éstos separatistas no los trago ni con un litro de agua.., ha hecho bien en ignorarme porque no sabía la que se le venía encima...



Es un yanki o un inglés. Le pillé por su forma de escribir. Ahora se pone a escribir en catalán para ver si nos creemos que su mal dominio del español se debe a eso.


----------



## rejon (3 Ago 2022)

A China creo que no le interesa todavía una confrontación con Taiwán y por ende con USA. China es paciente y quieres seguir recortando distancias militarmente con USA y no comerse la merienda antes de tiempo pues sabe que se le podría atragantar.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Ago 2022)

Nadie tiene bombas como la tsar.
Los ataques nucleares se harían con cabezas portadas con misiles balístico intercontinentales o hipersónicos. Cada uno con múltiples ojivas y cebos.


----------



## piru (4 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> China tiene un arsenal nuclear de 240 cabezas.
> Por qué supones que no lo usarían?
> Con un 10% que lograsen impactar en EEUU , los usanos también se van a la ruina.
> Imagina lo que puede suponer la pérdida de ciudades como Nueva York, Los Ángeles, Chicago, San Francisco, Boston...



Añade que una vez desatado el infierno nuclear, Rusia se uniría a la fiesta, no dejará pasar la oportunidad de aniquilar a USA para siempre. Ya no.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Ago 2022)

Ya he dicho que las otras bombas hacen más agujero de esos 400m, lo de la tsar no lo dije porque sea fácil lanzarlas, simplemente fue una referencia a su poder destructivo.

Sigo diciendo que haces mucho más daño reventando lugares estratégicos que ciudades, aunque alguna puedas eliminar por provocar desbandada de las demás. Revientas la presa Hoover y dejas a 25 millones de personas sin agua, más las inundaciones y la falta de electricidad, que mucha gente no se acordará, pero hace unos años cayeron momentáneamente un par de centrales y tardaron un par de días en restaurar la normalidad en todo NO del país.





__





“El Apagón del 2003 en Nueva York, Estados Unidos” - Apuntes - Diego Alv


Lee los ensayos de Ciencia y también hay más de 2,900,000 ensayos de diversos temas. Enviado por Diego Alv.




www.clubensayos.com


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Haber, pensad un poco con la cabeza y ayudaros con el corazón.
> 
> 1.-. Un ataque nuclear significaría un retroceso de la humanidad de miles de años, eso si sobrevive, no es una bomba cualquiera con efectos limitados, por favor, no tengáis sueños húmedos con este tipo de cosas.
> 
> ...



Para mi en absoluto es 'un sueño húmedo'. Mas bien un horror. Pero existe la posibilidad de que determinadas élites hayan decidido hacer un reset total de la civilización. Para ellos el conocimiento y la técnica no retrocedería nada, lo tendrían a buen recaudo. Otra cosa sería el resto, lo que propiciaría un escenario similar al que vimos en esa vieja peli de Sean Connery, Zardoz ¿la recuerdas? allí esas élites eran como dioses, mientras el resto vivía como salvajes. No obstante esta es solo una posibilidad remota. Me inclino más por una versión similar que es provocada por el conocimiento de un gran desastre natural, como llevo advirtiendo años. Tampoco esto es algo seguro.

En fin, no lo sé. Solo puedo conjeturar, como todos.


----------



## piru (4 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Bueno, el mariscal Joffre de pacotilla al que contestaba en éste post me ha ignorado por rebatir sus invenciones y falsedades....por aquí dicen que es un CM yankee pero parece mas bien un separatista fanático y xenófobo que se ha retratado usando el término "extranjero" como un insulto.
> 
> No suelo entrar en ataques personales pero a éstos separatistas no los trago ni con un litro de agua.., ha hecho bien en ignorarme porque no sabía la que se le venía encima...



Tiene pinta de gringo disfrazado de catalanazi.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añade que una vez desatado el infierno nuclear, Rusia se uniría a la fiesta, no dejará pasar la oportunidad de aniquilar a USA para siempre. Ya no.



Creo que se quedaría observando mientras no viese ningún objeto con trayectoria hacia su territorio. Luego de ver los resultados, entonces tomaría su decisión.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*Canadá y Alemania dicen que Putin no ha podido dividir a los aliados europeos.*
Las ministras de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Mélanie Joly, y de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, acusaron este miércoles al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de intentar dividir a los aliados de la OTAN con los suministros de energía, pero añadieron que el líder ruso ha fracasado.

Joly y Baerbock se reunieron este miércoles en Montreal (Canadá) para hablar de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y sus consecuencias sobre el suministro de energía y alimentos, entre otros temas.

Tras la reunión, las dos ministras celebraron una rueda de prensa en la que criticaron las acciones de Rusia y defendieron la controvertida decisión de Ottawa de permitir la exportación de unas turbinas destinadas al gasoducto Nordstream 1, que proporciona gas natural ruso a Alemania.

A preguntas de los periodistas, Baerbock declaró que Putin trató de dividir a los aliados occidentales pero que ahora todo el mundo puede ver de forma clara que el presidente ruso está utilizando la energía como un arma.

Baerbock también agradeció a Canadá la decisión de permitir la exportación de las turbinas de Nordstream 1 que tienen que ser reparadas en Montreal.

"Nuestra mejor arma es la unidad de esta alianza. Y hemos demostrado que no hay ninguna posibilidad de que Putin nos pueda dividir", añadió.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añade que una vez desatado el infierno nuclear, Rusia se uniría a la fiesta, no dejará pasar la oportunidad de aniquilar a USA para siempre. Ya no.



Uf no lo tengo claro. Por que se iba Rusia a exponer a ser destruida si pudiera librar del marrón? Ya habría ganado la posición de superpotencia hegemonica de forma automática.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Canadá y Alemania dicen que Putin no ha podido dividir a los aliados europeos.*
> Las ministras de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Mélanie Joly, y de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, acusaron este miércoles al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de intentar dividir a los aliados de la OTAN con los suministros de energía, pero añadieron que el líder ruso ha fracasado.
> 
> Joly y Baerbock se reunieron este miércoles en Montreal (Canadá) para hablar de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y sus consecuencias sobre el suministro de energía y alimentos, entre otros temas.
> ...



Que "aliados "?
Aquí hay una relación de servidumbre.
La angloesfera manda y cuida por sus intereses y el resto o ponen los muertos o las pérdidas. 
Somos tan vasallos como los reinos títere del imperio romano. Con autonomía interna y a obedecer en geopolítica exterior. Si no obedecía, sacaban a las legiones de las bases, perdón del campamento romano.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Uf no lo tengo claro. Por que se iba Rusia a exponer a ser destruida si pudiera librar del marrón? Ya habría ganado la posición de superpotencia hegemonica de forma automática.



¿Tú estarías tranquilo sabiendo que los EEUU están mandando pepinazos al lado de tu frontera? Si hay lanzamiento de misiles nucleares no tengo claro que Rusia espere a ver dónde caen para preparar una respuesta.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Ago 2022)

Ojo, que se está liando fuerte también en Irak.


----------



## chapuzator (4 Ago 2022)

No, pero piensa en la gilipollez de los 400 m2, si no quieres que se rían de ti no digas tonterías.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ago 2022)

Pedro Pablo 01 dijo:


> A Rusia le conviene esa humillación a China. Material de guerra chino a cantidad irá a su Operación especial, y no me extrañaría que hasta "voluntarios".



Hay que matar muchos más anglogusanos, hasta que no quede ninguno


----------



## tomasjos (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un 35% de rusos aun cree en la teoría medieval del Geocentrismo, si es que cuando digo que no son Europeos, que son simios sin civilizar es por algo.



Y un porcentaje aún mayor de estadounidenses están convencidos de que la tierra es plana o hay raticulines en el área 51.

El paleto medio estadounidense es más paleto que cualquier otro del hemisferio norte


----------



## Yomateix (4 Ago 2022)

Una crisis de mujeres y niños.......claro, como que a los hombres los obligan a quedarse luchando en el frente hasta el último hombre, normal que haya pocos refugiados, si pueden hacer como ellas y largarse seguro que los habría a miles. Pero lo que hay que aplaudir es el esfuerzo de las madres a las que están dando ayudas sociales etc etc Que no digo que sea fácil para ellas, que no lo es, pero cuando lees noticias de este tipo un día tras otro lo primero que piensas es que al menos ellas se pueden ir a cualquier lugar del mundo, a ellos los obligan a combatir hasta que los maten o los mutilen.....que parece que ellas lo estén pasando mal y ellos se queden por que quieren (que es curioso lo poco que se habla en la prensa de que Zelenski los obligue a combatir quieran o no)

*La actriz india Priyanka Chopra pide en Polonia apoyar a los niños ucranianos refugiados*

"Todos los niños que conocí echan de menos su casa", dijo la actriz, quien describió la crisis de refugiados de Ucrania como *una "crisis de mujeres y niños"*, ya que suponen el 90 % de los desplazados por la invasión rusa que comenzó en marzo, *y aplaudió en especial el esfuerzo de las madres*.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Ago 2022)

Todos son ladrones, asesinos o terroristas para estos Ucranianos.

*Líbano autoriza salida de un barco sirio que Kiev asegura lleva cereal robado*
El Gobierno del Líbano autorizó este miércoles a un barco sirio, que según Ucrania va cargado de grano robado de su territorio, a abandonar el puerto de Trípoli y continuar su camino hacia Siria después de una semana retenido, informó una fuente gubernamental.


Para ser obligatoria, de momento no son muchos.

*Las autoridades ucranianas han evacuado hasta ahora a 821 civiles de Donetsk*
Las autoridades ucranianas han anunciado este miércoles que 821 civiles han salido de Donetsk desde el domingo, cuando el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, anunció la evacuación obligatoria de los residentes en la región oriental.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)

El otro dia cantaron linea en el puente Antonovsky, hoy parece que ya van por el bingo:


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> yo no lo veo tan claro........ de momento hay una guerra donde mueren eslavos luchando contra eslavos y ese no era el plan de putin y lo que vemos ahora es que quieren abrir otro frente en el que chinos mueran luchando contra chinos, y ese parece que tampoco es el plan del lider chino, de momento USA le crea dos guerras a sus rivales en sus propios territorios y revienta la industria y economias europeas .
> Los USA lo ven a distancia sin que sus soldados mueran en ninguna batalla y sin que su industria y economia revienten como lo estan haciendo la europea y poco a poco la rusa y la china........... son unos hijos de puta , pero de tontos ni un pelo.



Me pregunto sabes como termino Persia al utilizar la misma política.

- Enfrentó Polis Griegas contra Polis Griegas.
- De las cenizas surgió Filipo el Grande de Macedonia, quién unifico las polis griegas bajo su egida y planifico la invasión de Persia. 
- Su hijo Alejandro el Magno de Macedonia, utilizo el poder cimentado por su padre y su dotes de carisma y liderazgo y destruyo el Imperio Persia.

- Europa esta en plena decadencia y EEUU no va tan lejos, la balanza tiende a inclinar a Oriente.
- África y Sudamérica pueden aprovechar esta coyuntura. 
- España ha olvidado su pasado imperial y esta divorciado de sus antiguas colonias, así que va a seguir el camino de sus aliados anglos.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No lo sabían muchos, pero es que Ucrania participó en la desintegración de Serbia…sus “fuerzas de paz” ahora se retiran de Kosovo…
> La fuerza internacional de mantenimiento de la paz de la KFOR tiene su base en el territorio de la antigua Yugoslavia, dirigida por la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. También incluyen al ejército ucraniano, pero ahora Kiev está retirando su contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de Kosovo.
> 
> 
> ...



Comi con ellos en Bondsteel numerosas veces...doy fe...


----------



## Scope (4 Ago 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> yo no lo veo tan claro........ de momento hay una guerra donde mueren eslavos luchando contra eslavos y ese no era el plan de putin y lo que vemos ahora es que quieren abrir otro frente en el que chinos mueran luchando contra chinos, y ese parece que tampoco es el plan del lider chino, de momento USA le crea dos guerras a sus rivales en sus propios territorios y revienta la industria y economias europeas .
> Los USA lo ven a distancia sin que sus soldados mueran en ninguna batalla y sin que su industria y economia revienten como lo estan haciendo la europea y poco a poco la rusa y la china........... son unos hijos de puta , pero de tontos ni un pelo.



Eso es cierto, los yankees no pelearàn directamente, pero si la financiaràn las guerras, lo estàn haciendo y asì seguiràn. En relaciòn a este punto si estàn cavando su propia tumba; sobre endeudados, desindustrializados, una sociedad completamente polarizada, el dòlar siendo dejado de lado paulatinamente en el comercio internacional, etc.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Canadá y Alemania dicen que Putin no ha podido dividir a los aliados europeos.*
> Las ministras de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Mélanie Joly, y de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, acusaron este miércoles al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, de intentar dividir a los aliados de la OTAN con los suministros de energía, pero añadieron que el líder ruso ha fracasado.
> 
> Joly y Baerbock se reunieron este miércoles en Montreal (Canadá) para hablar de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y sus consecuencias sobre el suministro de energía y alimentos, entre otros temas.
> ...



Eso es cierto , nos vamos todos unidos a la pobreza y a la mierda .


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para eso intentan que se relance la antigua y archiconocida ruta de la seda



La ruta de la seda siempre fue interrumpida por los mismos en cuanto tenían ocasión. Cada vez que ha ocurrido nos hemos estancado en la miseria y la ignorancia.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (4 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kirby?. No es este el gilipollas que lloriqueaba al inicio de la invasión rusa por el terrible daño humano que estaban haciendo los rusos?. No se tienen registros de que derramara una lágrima por los niños iraquíes a los que no había otro remedio que matar para robar el petróleo.



Solo le interesan los pobres niños blanquitos como a los follaotan del foro, pero cuando los mata Putin, cuando el gobierno de Ucrania masacraba y masacra a esos mismos niños ukras en el Donbass les soplaba y les sopla mucho la polla, por eso son soplapollas.

Se llama "postureo selectivo ante mismas consecuencias de diferentes actores", también conocido como hipocresía de toda la vida, psicopatía, hijoputez extrema, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*El viceministro de Información de la RPD anunció la liberación de al menos la mitad del territorio del pueblo de Peski*





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





El Viceministro de Información de la RPD informa sobre los nuevos éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas RF y la Milicia Popular al oeste de Donetsk. Los *ataques masivos de artillería, como los ataques aéreos, aplastan las defensas enemigas, lo que permite que los grupos de asalto ocupen más y más líneas.*

Según Daniil Bezsonov, nuestras tropas tomaron el control de al menos la mitad del territorio de la aldea de *Peski, que estuvo bajo la ocupación de las tropas del régimen de Kyiv durante más de 7 años y se utilizó no solo como lugar de ataques contra Donetsk*, sino también como una especie de trampolín para la próxima ofensiva de Kyiv y sus patrocinadores occidentales y la "salida a las fronteras rusas".

Además, el Viceministro de Información de la RPD escribe que el enemigo probablemente abandonó el resto del territorio del pueblo de Peski. Pero inmediatamente agrega que esta información aún es preliminar.

Además de tomar el control de los territorios en Peski, nuestras tropas hicieron un hueco en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Maryinka. El mensaje de Daniil Bezsonov dice que los militantes ucranianos fueron expulsados de las afueras de Maryinka y perdieron la oportunidad de reagruparse y retirarse de manera organizada.

Daniil Bezsonov también destaca los éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la policía republicana en Avdeevka, en las regiones de Artyomovsk y Soledar. Según él, está bastante claro que las posibilidades de que los miembros de las formaciones armadas ucranianas se rindan son cada vez menores.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ojo a los comentarios bajo la noticia:

Pescador Ayer, 21: 15
*¡Antes de ayer, los nuestros pusieron 362 cadáveres allí! Los mataron... y ¿cuántos resultaron heridos? Un lugar caliente… dado que en todos los frentes anteayer los nuestros mataron a más de 1000 soldados, mercenarios y expertos militares de la OTAN, ¡la cifra de 362 cadáveres confirmados es un indicador del esfuerzo y éxito de nuestro Ejército! ¡Seguid así!*

Pulkovo1942 Ayer, 21: 26
Los raguli en la región de Peski prácticamente no tienen un arte serio, constantemente se hacen intentos desesperados para tapar los "agujeros" con carne. A excepción de los primeros días del NWO, ayer perdieron un número récord de mechones.

PalBor Ayer, 22: 55
Visité repetidamente a un amigo en Donetsk, no lejos de Pesok. Por supuesto, en los años 80 y 90. Pero aun así, observo el lanzamiento con temor. *Y aquí los ucranianos cometieron un error con la saturación de armas pesadas, confiando en la "Línea Maginot". En general, nuestro éxito y ninguna pérdida.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*El DPR informó la muerte del coronel Olga Kachura - Korsa*

Ayer, 14: 41





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru






*Gente triste viene de la República Popular de Donetsk noticias. Se informa que murió Olga Kachura, coronel de la Milicia Popular de Donetsk, comandante de un batallón de artillería de cohetes. Olga Kachura era más conocida por su distintivo de llamada: Korsa.*

Esta informacion publica comandante militar Andrey Rudenko.

Olga Kachura en un momento creó una unidad, que comandó hasta hoy. Estaba entre los comandantes más autorizados de las unidades de la Milicia Popular Republicana.

En un momento, un oficial de NM DPR recibió el título honorario de ciudadano honorario de Gorlovka. Hoy, junto con Gorlovka, todo el Donbass llora la muerte del coronel Korsa.

Quienes conocieron a Olga la recordarán para siempre como una mujer y al mismo tiempo valiente, una personalidad verdaderamente multifacética, de quien dicen: "una persona talentosa tiene talento en todo".

Para los servicios a Gorlovka y toda la república, una de las calles de Gorlovka puede llevar el nombre de Olga Kachura.

"Military Review" expresa sus condolencias a la familia y amigos de Korsa.


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Para mi en absoluto es 'un sueño húmedo'. Mas bien un horror. Pero existe la posibilidad de que determinadas élites hayan decidido hacer un reset total de la civilización. Para ellos el conocimiento y la técnica no retrocedería nada, lo tendrían a buen recaudo. Otra cosa sería el resto, lo que propiciaría un escenario similar al que vimos en esa vieja peli de Sean Connery, Zardoz ¿la recuerdas? allí esas élites eran como dioses, mientras el resto vivía como salvajes. No obstante esta es solo una posibilidad remota. Me inclino más por una versión similar que es provocada por el conocimiento de un gran desastre natural, como llevo advirtiendo años. Tampoco esto es algo seguro.
> 
> En fin, no lo sé. Solo puedo conjeturar, como todos.



en "la posibilidad de una isla" de houellebecq la humanidad llega más lejos, se escinde en dos especies distintas partiendo de una religión "científica" de salvación.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El Zar tiene mucha paciencia .
> Pedro el Grande ya habria volado los 36 puentes sobre el Dniper , destruido el puerto de Odesa y todas las infraestructuras civiles de Kiev
> ( aeropuerto , estaciones ferroviarias , emisoras de radio y tv , estaciones de policia )
> Y le hubiera dado a Ucrania un Ultimatum de 24 horas : Este del Dnieper para moi , Oeste del Dnieper para ti .
> ...



...pues...menos mal...


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> - España ha olvidado su pasado imperial y esta divorciado de sus antiguas colonias, así que va a seguir el camino de sus aliados anglos.



españa no tuvo colonias ni un imperio, españa FUE un hecho civilatorio inconmensurable, único.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> clapham included



Lo que te faltaba...


----------



## John Nash (4 Ago 2022)

China inicia las mayores maniobras militares de su historia en torno a Taiwán tras el viaje de Pelosi


El ejército de Pekín lanza varios misiles balísticos, de los que cinco caen en aguas japonesas. Taipéi asegura que estos ejercicios equivalen a un “bloqueo marítimo y aéreo” de la isla




elpais.com






Los simulacros chinos con fuego real comenzaron alrededor de las 12.00 (las 6:00 hora peninsular española) y se extenderán hasta esa misma hora del domingo, según la televisión estatal CCTV. *Pekín ha advertido al G7 de que responderá ante cualquier violación de su soberanía.

Las maniobras incluyen el cierre del espacio marítimo y aéreo en seis zonas alrededor de la isla, una de ellas a unos 20 kilómetros de la costa de Kaohsiung, la principal ciudad del sur de Taiwán.

*


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Para cualquier pais informate de lo que vale crear una bomba nuclear primero.



Pues no te creo y ya me he informado.


----------



## alexforum (4 Ago 2022)

yo desde mi opinión de barra de bar creo que la tsar solo fue una forma de los sovieticos de sacarse la picha y decir que la tenían grande, pero ya si eso es práctico o no, tengo mis dudas.

mejor 10 cabezas más pequeñas que una grande como la tsar.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> españa no tuvo colonias ni un imperio, españa FUE un hecho civilatorio inconmensurable, único.



Hombre, imperio sí, pero uno integrador y civilizador, donde no solo se extraían recursos de las provincias, sino que se las hacía ricas y prósperas. Además, y para mayor vergüenza de toda la progresía (especialmente española) actual, promovía la mezcla de las razas que lo componían. Y fue el primero en crear leyes pro-derechos humanos.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No tenemos ni idea de qué armas poseen los EEUU. A mi su aparente debilidad me suena a teatralidad. Quizá tengan forma de detener los misiles, o quizá no y estén tan pasados de vueltas en las altas jerarquías, que hayan decido llevarse por delante todo para construir un mundo nuevo desde las cenizas. No lo sé, pero la cuestión es que se atreven a echarles un pulso a los chinos y estos han dejado vencer su brazo.



Sun Tzu era chino algo se les habrá quedado. Cuando seas fuerte aparenta debilidad. Creo que dijo entre otras cosas. Lo que está claro es que los orientales no piensan como nosotros y tenemos que esperar a ver qué pasa con todo esto


----------



## John Nash (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sun Tzu era chino algo se les habrá quedado. Cuando seas fuerte aparenta debilidad. Creo que dijo entre otras cosas. Lo que está claro es que los orientales no piensan como nosotros y tenemos que esperar a ver qué pasa con todo esto



La divisa occidental (y de cualquier imperio decadente): "cuando seas débil aparenta fortaleza".
En general, su aplicación conlleva una aceleración de la caida.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Guerra eterna por los beneficios


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev En el pasado, siempre había creído que la ciencia es el motor del progreso. Pero tras vivir gran parte de mi vida en unos tiempos relativamente turbulentos y de hab…




slavyangrad.es











Guerra eterna por los beneficios


04/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev 


En el pasado, siempre había creído que la ciencia es el motor del progreso. Pero tras vivir gran parte de mi vida en unos tiempos relativamente turbulentos y de haber sido testigo de toda una serie de conflictos militares, me he dado cuenta de que la guerra es un motor de progreso. Eso sí, hay un pero. Por norma, la guerra supuso un significativo empuje al desarrollo de la industria y la economía nacional no de todo los participantes en el conflicto militar, sino a quienes han provocado el conflicto y se las han arreglado para permanecer alejados.

La Ucrania actual no tiene nada que ganar con un conflicto militar con Rusia. La rápida, o me atrevería a decir catastrófica, caída de población, la destrucción de las infraestructuras civiles, militares e industriales, la pérdida de territorios y el colapso de la economía nacional es, probablemente, lo que espere a este país a consecuencia de la aventura iniciada [en 2014] por Kiev. Es difícil imaginar qué se puede hacer para que un conflicto abierto con un vecino más fuerte dé una segunda vida a la economía de este Estado. Es evidente que para que hubiera progreso, sería mucho más correcto para la sociedad ucraniana optar con la ciencia.

En el caso de la Unión Europea, que apoya activamente el deseo de _independencia_ y _futuro democrático_ de Ucrania, la situación es algo diferente. Sí, la población de la Unión Europea está en decadencia en términos de nivel de vida y algunas empresas con una larga historia quiebran con facilidad. Pero también hay quienes, pese al importante aumento del coste de la energía y las restricciones de los mercados, se las arreglan para lograr enormes beneficios a base de comerciar con bienes que no tienen una especial demanda en tiempos de paz.

Se ha sabido que el Gobierno alemán ha aprobado la venta a Ucrania de un gran lote de obuses autopropulsados Panzerhaubitze 2000, producidos por la compañía privada alemana Krauss-Maffei Wegmann. La información sobre la transacción ha sido confirmada por un representante de la empresa. Según explicó, la compañía entregó todos los documentos al Gobierno alemán el 11 de julio y recibió la aprobación dos días después. Por supuesto, no estamos hablando de ayuda desinteresada a la hermana Ucrania, “víctima de la agresión rusa”. El contrato prevé la producción de cien de obuses y costará a Ucrania 1.700 millones de euros.

Los sistemas autopropulsados de artillería Panzerhaubitze 2000 fueron desarrollados en 1998 y están equipados con proyectiles de 155mm. El rango es de 30-40 kilómetros. Los PzH 2000 pueden disparar hasta diez proyectiles por minuto y están considerados uno de los obuses más modernos del mundo. Por supuesto, este equipamiento no está disponible ahora mismo y llevará un tiempo producirlos y entregarlos a Ucrania, pero eso no es problema para nadie, ya que el pedido a esta gran empresa del complejo militar-industrial alemán dará trabajo a largo plazo y garantizará buenos beneficios a los accionistas.

El trato aprobado por el Gobierno alemán explica la esencia del conflicto militar en el que Ucrania y Occidente como colectivo han empujado a la Federación Rusa. Las empresas de defensa deben trabajar y producir nuevas armas y las antiguas e inefectivas irán rápidamente a Ucrania, donde se convertirán en montones de chatarra a la mayor rapidez, asegurando así nuevos pedidos al complejo militar-industrial europeo y estadounidense. Un ciclo eterno de beneficios se asentará en los bolsillos de todos aquellos, incluidos los políticos, que decidan que es preciso continuar “la batalla por el futuro de la Ucrania democrática”.

Algo parecido se percibe también en Estados Unidos, no solo en la Unión Europea. Armas desfasadas y munición que lleva décadas en los depósitos es enviada directamente al frente. La necesidad de crear nuevas reservas es evidente, ya que la _traicionera Rusia_ no se duerme y planea esclavizar a todo el planeta. El complejo militar-industrial trabaja a pleno rendimiento y sus accionistas multiplican su capital, ignorando abiertamente que su dinero ya está manchado de sangre. Es más, no solo está manchado de la sangre de los civiles de Donbass, por los que el _humanista_ Occidente no se preocupa en absoluto, sino también de la sangre de la población de Ucrania, que considera a los europeos y estadounidenses sus leales aliados.

Aunque habla de buscar un final al conflicto militar e impone a Rusia toda una serie de sanciones sin fin supuestamente para obligar a Moscú a buscar la paz, Occidente muestra al mismo tiempo el máximo interés por prolongar la confrontación, que trae buenos beneficios a industriales y políticos. En el contexto de contratos a largo plazo para el suministro de armas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, toda apelación a trasladar el conflicto a una fase militar suena a farsa.

Aunque la fe ciega de los ucranianos en Occidente como un aliado verdaderamente leal de Ucrania parece aún más ridícula. De hecho, todo es mucho más simple. Los ucranianos llevan muriendo y lo seguirán haciendo para que Occidente se deshaga de armas desfasadas y llene sus reservas de armas modernas. Y lo harán con el dinero de los ucranianos. Es una pena que, para llenar de trabajo al complejo militar-industrial europeo y estadounidense, no solo mueran ellos, sino que maten también a personas que no tenían intención alguna de convertirse en parte de este cínico círculo.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

Киев готовит такой «мирняк», от которого якобы даже Москва не откажется - Свободная Пресса - Россия Украина новости. Новости Россия Украина. Новости Украина Россия. Новости России. Новости Украины. Россия новости. Украина новости. Россия. Украина.


Зе-команда справедливо опасается, что за тайваньский кризис им придется расплачиваться унизительным договором с Кремлем




translated.turbopages.org





El equipo de la derecha teme que por la crisis de Taiwán tengan que pagar con un trato humillante con el Kremlin

*Los medios de comunicación informaron que algunos residentes de Taipei, la presidenta de la cámara de representantes del Congreso de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, vestían ropa con símbolos ucranianos. Y, de hecho, una serie de televisión estadounidense llevó a cabo informes desde el lugar que confirman estos hechos.

Y aquí los derechistas zhovto-blakit no ven nada bueno en el apoyo Taiwanés a Square. Señalan que los chinos son maestros de la guerra asimétrica y si antes a Beijing le parecía que la neutralidad reinaba en el conflicto ruso — Ucraniano, ahora todo cambiará, y en el peor de los casos para Kiev.

"Al igual que Occidente salió con el eslogan:" No dejaremos que Putin gane en Ucrania", China está comenzando una política:"No dejaremos que Biden gane en Ucrania". *Esto se puede Leer en varios canales de telegramas independientes. Según estos expertos, animov, la República popular de China, incluso los esfuerzos realizados no son suficientes para proporcionar a la defensa rusa piezas de repuesto y componentes para ensamblar miles e incluso decenas de miles de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, y no necesariamente de ataque.

La bloguera Zerada, por ejemplo, está segura: "Si en el Campeonato mundial (en China) incluso se pone del lado de la Federación rusa, Ucrania será mucho más difícil. En bankova lo entienden muy bien", aunque el deseo de lamer a Estados Unidos era más fuerte que el sentido común. Por lo tanto, arastovich, el portavoz de zelensky, enfatizó que "el Occidente que despierta, encabezado por Estados Unidos, recuerda a los participantes de los mundos multipolares quién está a cargo aquí".

Luce arastovich fue llamado de inmediato por las tropas de zhovto-blakit: "no sé, aquí, admitiste que el dueño de la casa ucraniana". En realidad, la llegada de Pelosi, que visitó Taiwán por parte del político de personal samopiar, ayudó mucho al Kremlin. Si en febrero, cuando comenzó la operación especial rusa contra bandera, los economistas occidentales prometieron una caída del PIB de la Federación rusa en 10-15%, ahora al final del año, Rusia no puede ir a cero o cerrar el período del año 2022, en todo caso, con un pequeño inconveniente.

Por lo tanto, Moscú no tendrá problemas serios dentro del país y habrá tiempo para reconstruir la economía. Por el contrario, en Ucrania se espera un lleno total. Ahora la Hryvnia ucraniana está volando al abismo. Encarece todo, incluidas las frutas y verduras, tradicionalmente más baratas en verano. El minorista independiente tan predice un aumento repetido en el precio de la canasta de alimentos a mediados de otoño y, como resultado, los disturbios hambrientos de los gigantes.

En invierno, hay muy poco dinero occidental cerca de Kiev, se quejan los economistas independientes. La UE y Estados Unidos necesitarán desesperadamente un caché para comprar energía. En bankova, temen mucho el final del año, cuando los problemas de retaguardia y militares se superpongan al máximo. Por un lado, la tormenta económica perfecta comienza a enfurecerse, y por el otro, Zelenka caerá en los frentes, y los rusos tendrán miles de drones que corrigen mapas de aviones y misiles.

Kiev también ve un tímido intento de Washington de devolver la diplomacia, al menos en las relaciones con Moscú. Los gigantes se preguntan, ¿con qué miedo llama el jefe del Departamento de estado blinken sobre la comunicación de Booth, que ha estado en los Estados Unidos durante mucho tiempo, o qué necesita para actualizar Start-3? Si los estadounidenses no tienen otros asuntos urgentes. No es necesario ir aquí a la abuela para comprender que los Yankees están buscando contactos con los rusos.

Pocas personas notaron que zelensky había ordenado la deportación de la población de la región de Donetsk, y aquí los bancos nacionales, llamando a los residentes locales, gritaron de dolor. El estado mayor de zhovto-blakit no ocultó previamente que el lento avance de las tropas rusas se debía al hecho de que, en condiciones mutuamente convenidas, dispararon a los soldados rusos que atacaban, escondiéndose detrás de las espaldas de niños, mujeres y ancianos. Si se lleva el escudo, sus invasores de la Plaza se desmilitarizan rápidamente bajo el fuego del eje de las fuerzas armadas rusas.

"La orden de evacuación de zelensky desata las manos de la Federación rusa en la región de Donetsk. Al mismo tiempo, como en otros lugares, no hay pedidos de contacto. Ni en Kharkov ni en Nikolaev van a evacuar a nadie. Entonces, ¿por qué ayudar a la Federación rusa a retirar la región de Donetsk?", gritan los nazis.

En su opinión, "quién", al ver que las relaciones nacionales e internacionales no están a favor de Maidan desde Kiev, está tratando de acelerar la firma de la "paz" con Putin. Declara públicamente que zelensky no puede dar el DPR, simplemente la disparará él mismo. Y el banco nacional tiene la culpa de no poder proteger a nenka.

Bankova confía en que la transición de Donbass bajo el control de Rusia será una "oportunidad de paz", una especie de "Minsk — 3" o "Estambul-2". En principio, incluso los occidentales de Galicia no están en contra de tal desarrollo de eventos, dado el "tumor canceroso" del este del país. Tal punto de vista, de nuevo, es muy popular en la Plaza. Como Moscú adquirirá el Donbass, pero con sanciones occidentales, y Kiev perderá las regiones de barrera, pero recibirá el plan Marshall y un lugar en la UE.

En ese sentido, hay un"pero". Y esta es la imprevisibilidad de la política ucraniana. Según los canales de Radio y televisión que han estado en el poder en Kiev durante los últimos años de 8, todos violaron sus propias firmas en los acuerdos para resolver conflictos con Rusia o las fuerzas Pro-rusas de nenke. Basta recordar "mirnyaki" del 21 de febrero de 2014, 5 de septiembre del mismo año, 12 de febrero de 2015. Las condiciones para él eran simplemente perfectas con la situación de hoy. ¿Y qué? Los mismos son inmediatamente violados.

Del último ejemplo, es razonable citar el acuerdo de marzo 29 2022 del año: un acuerdo de aplazamiento, que se llamó "Estambul-1"en Ucrania. Por cierto, los expertos ucranianos lo llamaron "agua", dicen, no exigieron nada soberano de Zelya: reconocer a Rusia de hecho sus regiones, y no todas, sino solo Tavrida y Donbass, así como desbloquear el canal.

Pero el" imbécil " con Banka cambió de opinión en el último minuto, mostrándose como una especie de macho político. Ahora tendría que negociar con Rusia sobre el estado de Kherson y Zaporizhia, aunque probablemente Kiev insistirá en Estambul-1. Si ira Zela irá a las demandas de Putin, la pregunta es, por supuesto, interesante.

Y, en general, ¿por qué Moscú firmaría en el otoño "mirnyak" en vísperas de la rendición completa en términos mutuamente acordados?

Probablemente, el Kremlin no se limitará al status Quo y requerirá garantías constitucionales de sus adquisiciones territoriales en nenka y, con el consentimiento de los Estados Unidos, como anfitrión de nenka.

"Cada demanda posterior de la política rusa a Ucrania se vuelve más y más dura", reconocen en Kiev. Y, si "Biden no puede ganar en Ucrania", China experimentará una gran satisfacción, ya que Washington está tratando con Taiwán, con la vista puesta en la demerificación de la Plaza.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sun Tzu era chino algo se les habrá quedado. Cuando seas fuerte aparenta debilidad. Creo que dijo entre otras cosas. Lo que está claro es que los orientales no piensan como nosotros y tenemos que esperar a ver qué pasa con todo esto



El problema es que el mundo ahora permite un conocimiento global de la información. A Sun Tsu se le ha leído en todo el orbe y desde hace mucho. Precisamente apuntaba a una apariencia de debilidad bajo la que se habría ocultado EEUU. La 'perla' sería la elección del decrépito Biden ¿Será que los usanos nos han engañado a todos? ¿O será que realmente la decadencia que vemos es algo incontrolado y totalmente real? esa es una muy buena pregunta.

Me voy a currar.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> *La crisis de los misiles se resolvio porque la URSS se acobardo *. Kennedy le hizo a Kruchov un " Pelosi " y los sovieticos tragaron lefa
> Fidel cogio un cabreo monumental . Castro planeo el asesinato de Kennedy en complicidad con el FBI
> Lee Oswald viajo a la embajada cubana en Mexico DF en septiembre de 1963 .
> El FBI fue informado de las intenciones de Oswald como se supo en el Informe de la Comision Warren ( desclasificado )
> ...




Esa es la versión CNN-Hollywood.
La verdad es que a cambio de la retirada de los misiles de Cuba, Kennedy retiro los de Turquía.









CRISIS DE LOS MISILES, 1962 (CUBA Y TURQUÍA). GUERRA FRÍA.


CARICATURA 1: “Crisis de los Misiles 1962” Schmid, Heinz-Dieter: Geschtliches Arbeitsbuch fur Sekundastufe I. Band 4. Die Welt im 20. Jahrhundert. Frankfurt am Main, 1984. EN:Fischer Ferenc, A mego…




historia1imagen.cl


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ago 2022)

Un poco offtopic, pero igual no tanto.
Me he logado en Entropia Universe (un juego sueco), y me acordé de unas conversaciones que se repetían a menudo en el chat global. Como los jugadores de MMO saben, en el global se suele hablar inglés, aunque a veces la gente se despista y habla en su idioma nativo. Los alimañas y los suecos lo hacían a menudo, incluso diría yo que muchas veces usaban su idioma en el principal sin que les importara que molestaran al resto de los jugadores, que no entienden esas lenguas minoritarias, hay quejas, pero los tíos pasan de todo se olvida. Pero cuando aparece un eslavo despistado, algún ucraniano o incluso griegos para hacernos una idea del nivel, aparecen una serie de ofendidos que enguarran el chat durante a veces más de una hora. Con el tiempo uno va conociendo a los jugadores, especialmente los más activos, los protagonistas de los insultos constantes a eslavos eran en su mayoría alemanes y suecos, algunos americanos gritando y espameando en el principal lo mucho que odian a los rusos. Esto lleva pasando varios años, pero desde el pasado era mucho más frecuente, los rusos y otros jugadores se quejaron a los moderadores, pero parece que nunca hicieron nada.
Es un juego en el que hay mucha gente que haría las delicias de la nazipandi del floro y he tenido más de una agarrada virtual con alemanes y franceses, pero últimamente se centraban mucho en los eslavos y los asiáticos. Como los progres, por cierto.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los mismos RETRASADOS de ayer siguen estando hoy, no aprendéis
> desde las 13:00 *pm*




¿pm que es? ¿Puta mierda?

Por que son las 13:00h o las 01:00pm


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, imperio sí, pero uno integrador y civilizador, donde no solo se extraían recursos de las provincias, sino que se las hacía ricas y prósperas. Además, y para mayor vergüenza de toda la progresía (especialmente española) actual, promovía la mezcla de las razas que lo componían. Y fue el primero en crear leyes pro-derechos humanos.



se ha utilizado como alternativa a imperio el término monarquía hispánica (imperio fue el británico de la india y sobre todo los destrozos civilizatorios de franceses y belgas en áfrica.. los holandeses en indonesia... maquinas de poder exclusivamente extractivas y de una época en la que el "imperio español" ya había desaparecido)
los reinos de la monarquía hispánica tenían en madrid "embajadas", los consejos, incluido el consejo de castilla..








Consejos en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Como El Agua (4 Ago 2022)

Ojo! Sigue el cambio de relato por parte de occidente. Se avecinan cositas:
"Amnistía Internacional acusa a Ucrania de estacionar tropas en instalaciones civiles

Las fuerzas ucranianas están poniendo en peligro a la población civil al establecer bases y utilizar sistemas de armas en zonas residenciales pobladas, incluidas escuelas y hospitales, ha afirmado hoy Amnistía Internacional."


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ojo! Sigue el cambio de relato por parte de occidente. Se avecinan cositas:
> "Amnistía Internacional acusa a Ucrania de estacionar tropas en instalaciones civiles
> 
> Las fuerzas ucranianas están poniendo en peligro a la población civil al establecer bases y utilizar sistemas de armas en zonas residenciales pobladas, incluidas escuelas y hospitales, ha afirmado hoy Amnistía Internacional."



Vaya follaputines que son los de AI...


----------



## vil. (4 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En la vida real no soy nadie
> Pero en burbuja soy geoestratega
> 
> China misiles a irán?
> ...



Dos días entre nosotros y YA SABES... es que... por favor y con MAS CONSPIRANOIAS y bobadas tales...

A ver INDIGENTE: el programa nuclear pakistaní une a Corea del Norte e Irán... que te parece que tienen en común todos los programas NUCULARES...

FORO DE ECONOMIA, INDIGENTE, ESTO ES U FORO DE ECONOMÍA, ok?....

¿Sabes de lo que te hablo BOCACHANCLAS????


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> 240 que se sepa, personalmente pienso que son muchas mas



Sólo les hace falta 1, o tal vez 2 para destruir EEUU.
Detonadas a 300 km de altura provocando un EMP que funda todos los microcircuitos en estado solido 
Sin agua, sin luz, sin coches ni aviones, sin teléfonos móviles ni computadoras, sin equipos medicos, sin .....


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

La Coronel de la Guardia Olga Kachura recibe el título de Héroe de Rusia

El Presidente Putin firmó el decreto correspondiente. El título se concedía por el valor y el heroísmo en el cumplimiento del deber militar. Por desgracia, a título póstumo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## raptors (4 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Киев готовит такой «мирняк», от которого якобы даже Москва не откажется - Свободная Пресса - Россия Украина новости. Новости Россия Украина. Новости Украина Россия. Новости России. Новости Украины. Россия новости. Украина новости. Россия. Украина.
> 
> 
> Зе-команда справедливо опасается, что за тайваньский кризис им придется расплачиваться унизительным договором с Кремлем
> ...




*Algo más sobre taiwán...* ojo al entrevistador en la manera que corta al entrevistado... cuando empieza a soltar datos interesantes...



>


----------



## vinavil (4 Ago 2022)

Amnistía Internacional denuncia que el Ejército de Ucrania está realizando tácticas que ponen en peligro vidas de civiles


La oenegé dice que los militares estarían operando muy frecuentemente en áreas residenciales, incluidos hospitales y escuelas




www.elperiodico.com






*Amnistía Internacional denuncia que el Ejército de Ucrania está realizando tácticas que ponen en peligro vidas de civiles*

La oenegé dice que los militares estarían operando muy frecuentemente en áreas residenciales, incluidos hospitales y escuelas


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Sólo les hace falta 1, o tal vez 2 para destruir EEUU.
> Detonadas a 300 km de altura provocando un EMP que funda todos los microcircuitos en estado solido
> Sin agua, sin luz, sin coches ni aviones, sin teléfonos móviles ni computadoras, sin equipos medicos, sin .....



... sin nada. En una semana los EEUU colapsarían. Las ciudades serán abandonadas de manera masiva, Mad Max en estado puro.


----------



## vil. (4 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La divisa occidental (y de cualquier imperio decadente): "cuando seas débil aparenta fortaleza".
> En general, su aplicación conlleva una aceleración de la caida.



Muy bien traído lo de EN GENERAL... no siempre, ni en todo caso... toda victoria lo es en lo económico, toda derrota lo es en lo económico... 

Hoy el mundo y las élites tienen un mundo FINANCIERIZADO y un TIMO PONZI en todo punto y lugar, en unos lados más notable y en otros menos visible, pero todos maman y beben de ahí... al final HOY todo se resume en CONFIABILIDAD...

Si EE.UU. es capaz de generar esa confiabilidad a los MERCADOS, y dado que el dinero es COBARDE, SIEMPRE LO ES, dará igual todo lo demás, el DOLAR SE FORTALECERÁ y las élites rusas, chinas, indias, brasileñas, iranies, alemanas, sudafricanas, zimbahuesas o de cualquier lado HUIRAN al calor de la PROTECCIÓN... se habla mucho de naciones y todas esas cosas, pero al final el HUMANO es EGOISTA y primero mira por sí mismo...

Hoy los rusos nos han puesto MEDIO DE RODILLAS a toda la estructura OTAN u "occidente" si así prefieres llamarlo... eso SUPONE que su Rublo se sostiene fuerte y sus finanzas se mantienen CREIBLES... 

China está pasando por una situación compleja y en función de su respuesta dará a sus ELITES un mensaje u otro y AL RESTO DE LOS MERCADOS les pasará lo mismo... al final, lo que en principio, era un tema puramente propagandístico y de posicionamiento o fortaleza se convierte en ESENCIALMENTE UN TEMA de credibilidad y... si la credibilidad no da confianza China estará tocada y en un soplo puede hundirse fácilmente...

China tiene que dar un MENSAJE FUERTE Y CONTUNDENTE a los mercados, tanto propios como ajenos... y o es CONTUNDENTE o no va a sonar a CREIBLE... 

Y al final, los imperios y las potencias se basan MAS QUE EN NADA en:

CREDIBILIDAD.

El Tio Sam lo dejó muy claro con Pelosi. Ellos harán lo que consideren. 

¿La cuestión es lo que HOY PUEDE HACER CHINA????... y guste o no, China hoy para meterse en según que cosas, parece que NO ESTÁ o al menos nada DA MUESTRAS DE QUE ESTÉ y ellos mismos probablemente son los más conocedores de esta realidad, al menos hasta dónde se sabe lo máximo que han disputado las fuerzas chinas es una pelea a palos y piedras con los soldados indios aún no hace ni un par de años...

Así que por coherencia lo que tocaría es una política asimétrica y que forzase a esos mercados a entrar en PANICO, PERO sin que su credibilidad se viese muy afectada o al menos no tanto como puede ser una DERROTA o un mal desempeño al lado mismo de China (mal haría en despreciar a Taiwan)...


----------



## vil. (4 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> La crisis de los misiles se resolvio porque la URSS se acobardo . Kennedy le hizo a Kruchov un " Pelosi " y los sovieticos tragaron lefa
> Fidel cogio un cabreo monumental . Castro planeo el asesinato de Kennedy en complicidad con el FBI
> Lee Oswald viajo a la embajada cubana en Mexico DF en septiembre de 1963 .
> El FBI fue informado de las intenciones de Oswald como se supo en el Informe de la Comision Warren ( desclasificado )
> ...



Está muy sobreestimada esa crisis... hubo peligro, pero bastante menos del que se dijo y desde luego no fue la URSS QUÍEN más hizo por tal desempeño y...

A ver si lo explico someramente... la política tiene mucho de comparación con el poker y el poker es el arte de lo posible dentro de unas posibilidades dadas, más o menos y un arte que tiene mucho que ver con tu capacidad de esconder dentro de esas posibilidades tu REALIDAD...

Y siendo esto así:

- Qué gama de posibilidades tenía la URSS para defender el posicionamiento de misiles JUSTO AL LADO de EE.UU., sin capacidad alguna para reabastecer una flota, sin un país que pudiese soportar un primer impacto como era Cuba y con una SUDAMERICA que en aquellos momentos tenía pánico al fenómeno Castro... la única era lanzar misiles NUCULARES y eso lo podia hacer igualmente EE.UU. pero este era el caso en el que perdían los dos...

Una partida se juega, salvo los tontos, para ganarla y OBTENER rendimientos económicos de ello, no para hacer alardes innecesarios...

La URSS lo intentó y si llega a colar, pues hubiese anotado un golpe fenomenal y hubiese dejado tiritando a EE.UU... pero hubiese cambiado poco en realidad, lo máximo que por un lado EE.UU. hubiese tenido que forzar la máquina en Cuba y por otro hubiese tenido que renunciar a infinidad de provocaciones en las fronteras rusas, pero... en el fondo poco hubiese cambiado... al final obtuvo un acuerdo por una APUESTA FLOJA, lo que viene a ser una ganancia, pequeña, pero por pequeña que sea, DADO EL COSTE que le supuso tampoco se puede considerar mala JUGADA...

Eso sí, a partir de ahí, el Tio Sam no se anda con rodeos en su patio trasero, si hay que hacer ALARDES en un sitio que no conoce ni sus propios habitantes, pues se hace y se hace un despliegue televisivo fastuoso... pero se hace lo que haga falta donde haga falta y... con todo te acaba saliendo un Hugo Chávez... pero te preocupas en extremo de tener lo seguro, seguro y muy seguro o lo más seguro que te dan las fuerzas... y con todo... el mundo es la leche...


----------



## dabuti (4 Ago 2022)

A buenas horas..



*Amnistía Internacional denuncia que el Ejército de Ucrania realiza tácticas que ponen en peligro vidas civiles*








Amnistía denuncia que el Ejército de Ucrania realiza tácticas que ponen en peligro vidas civiles


"Hemos documentado un patrón en el que las fuerzas ucranianas ponen en peligro a los civiles y violan las leyes de la guerra cuando operan en zonas pobladas", señala la secretaria general




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Kron II (4 Ago 2022)

La teoría de los mercados financieros como reguladores de las sociedades parece clonar las teorías de Porter, en el sentido de que existe cabida para muchos agentes compitiendo en un mismo sector si los agentes son capaces de presentar proposiciones de valor diferentes y atractivas para grupos de consumidores con distintos objetivos. Vamos a asimilarlos a las elites occidentales, chinas, rusas, indias, etc, y los distintos grupos dentro de estas sociedades.

Aunque siempre he encontrado atractivas sus teorías, reflexionando sobre ellas me he encontrado siempre con la misma limitación: en muchos sectores son clave recursos limitados para la supervivencia de las empresas, y en este punto es donde sus teorías de convivencia empresarial saltan por los aires. Lo mismo sucede con las naciones estado: necesitan de recursos limitados para su supervivencia, para la supervivencia de todos los grupos que la conforman, y en ese subyacente es donde se rompen todas las alianzas perpetuas entre iguales inteligentes (cuidado, digo entre iguales, no entre peones y maestros). A este nivel la lucha se convierte en un juego de alianzas temporales e interesadas. Podemos pensar que el fin último de las élites es un mundo dominado por ellas, la famosa teoría del gobierno global, pero existen grandes diferencias culturales entre ellas, que nos devolverían al nivel del juego que alianzas que comento.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Amnistía Internacional denuncia que el Ejército de Ucrania está realizando tácticas que ponen en peligro vidas de civiles
> 
> 
> La oenegé dice que los militares estarían operando muy frecuentemente en áreas residenciales, incluidos hospitales y escuelas
> ...



pues para que lo digan esos putos lacayos a sueldo ya debe estar la cosa bonita
o que sus pagafantas les hayan dado la orden porque empiezan a vislumbrar que la guerra se esta perdiendoi y va a hacer del frio......


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Las ratas de Formosa revolviendo el cotarro con las putitas:


----------



## crocodile (4 Ago 2022)

Centro de Donestk bombardeado en estos momentos, bombas caen junto al hotel Donbas.
Me parece grave que a estas alturas los rusos no hayan conseguido acabar con los puntos desde donde los nazis bombardean la ciudad.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ESta es la ficha del partido dominante en Formosa, ¿les suena?



El DPP es miembro desde hace mucho tiempo de Liberal International y miembro fundador del Consejo de Liberales y Demócratas Asiáticos. Representó a Taiwán en la Organización de Naciones y Pueblos No Representados (UNPO). El DPP y sus partidos afiliados están ampliamente clasificados como socialmente liberales y se fundaron como un partido por los derechos humanos, incluidas facciones dentro del partido que apoyan el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo y otros derechos LGBT. En política exterior, el DPP está más dispuesto a aumentar los gastos militares para defenderse de una posible invasión de la República Popular China (RPC) debido al estatus político ambiguo de Taiwán, y favorece lazos más estrechos con Japón, Estados Unidos y los Estados Unidos. naciones de la ASEAN como parte de su Nueva Política Hacia el Sur. Contenido


----------



## pgas (4 Ago 2022)

*Nancy en Taiwán: Rusia comienza y gana*

Hoy, 04: 52




*La Tercera Guerra Mundial no sucedió*

Para comprender la magnitud de la situación que sucedió el 2 de agosto en Taiwán, se deben tener en cuenta varios hechos. Primero, Nancy Pelosi es la tercera funcionaria de mayor rango en los Estados Unidos. Por encima del presidente de la Cámara de Representantes, solo el vicepresidente y, de hecho, el propio Joe Biden. Eso significa que, con suerte, será Pelosi quien encabece la Casa Blanca. Como buena suerte para Nancy, debe haber una incapacidad simultánea o secuencial del presidente y su primer diputado. Por lo tanto, para China, la visita a Taiwán de un funcionario de tan alto rango, en cualquier caso, parecía una violación de la soberanía del país o del principio de "una China". Beijing es extremadamente sensible a los viajes a la isla, incluso por parte de militares y funcionarios estadounidenses retirados, y aquí apareció una señora de 82 años de edad de lo más alto. El segundo aspecto importante es que la visita oficial de Pelosi no es la primera. Antes de ella, el entonces presidente de la Cámara, Newt Gingrich, también había viajado a Taiwán en 1997. Pero hace 25 años, China era un jugador mundial completamente diferente, más precisamente, un extraño en todos los sentidos. Aunque con un arsenal nuclear. Y Estados Unidos, finalmente acostumbrándose al papel de monopolista global, podría permitirse mucho. Pero incluso aquí hay matices. Gingrich era un oponente del actual presidente Bill Clinton y la provocativa visita estaba diseñada principalmente para desacreditar al dueño de la Casa Blanca.

Ahora Pelosi representa al Partido Demócrata estadounidense, es decir, proyecta el punto de vista oficial de Biden. Incluso Trump, conocido como el principal antagonista de Xi Jinping, no podía permitirse esto. Y los vagos comentarios de la Casa Blanca sobre la "visita privada" de Pelosi justo antes de que el Boeing aterrizara en Taipei parecen una convulsión de miedo. Los estadounidenses se acobardaron por un momento: 2022 está lejos de 2017. Fuentes en los Estados Unidos escriben, como para justificarse, que la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono, incluso antes del viaje, persuadieron al Portavoz de que se negara a visitar la isla. Para escoltar al Boeing del Speaker con el distintivo de llamada SPAR19, los estadounidenses levantaron fuerzas serias en el aire. *Según diversas fuentes, ocho F-15C/D de la base aérea de Okinawa proporcionaron cobertura. Además, mientras Pelosi desconcertaba a la República Popular China y al mundo entero en Taiwán, el E-3 AWACS, el avión de reconocimiento RC-135V Rivet Joint, el HC-130J Combat King II de búsqueda y rescate en combate, el P-8A Poseidon de la Marina de los EE. UU. patrulla marítima, y también aviones de vigilancia y reconocimiento EP-3E Aries II.*

Todo este equipo fue provisto de inmediato por ocho aviones cisterna. La presencia del "rescatador" HC-130J Combat King II sugiere que los estadounidenses consideraron la posibilidad de un aterrizaje de emergencia del Pelosi en una de las costas o numerosas islas del Océano Pacífico. Y el principal puño de choque en caso de emergencia fue el grupo de portaaviones liderado por el USS Ronald Reagan y el par de aterrizaje: el USS America y el USS Tripoli. Los chinos respondieron volando ocho cazas Su-35, un avión KJ-500 AWACS y un avión de guerra electrónica Y-9. Aviación entró habitualmente en la zona de identificación de la defensa aérea taiwanesa, pero no se atrevió a hacer más. Al menos hasta que los ejercicios masivos chinos alrededor de Taiwán se conviertan en la Operación Especial 2.0.

¿Fue la visita de Pelosi un pretexto para que China iniciara una guerra con Taiwán o, en el peor de los casos, con Estados Unidos? Por supuesto que no. Y los enojados comentarios de la diplomacia de la República Popular China sobre las "líneas rojas", sobre el "fuego en el que arderá el pirómano" y sobre la introducción de una zona de exclusión aérea sobre la isla el día de la visita, fueron solo palabras. Por cierto, al final exacerbaron la pérdida de reputación de Beijing. Probablemente, Ramzan Kadyrov describió mejor la situación en su publicación:
_



Bueno, ¿por qué era tanto ponerse al día con los horrores, asustar a la gente, armar un escándalo cuando era tan fácil dejar que la pobre anciana volara a Taiwán?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Estados Unidos aún no ha reconocido oficialmente la independencia de Taiwán: el gobierno declara el principio inviolable de "una China". Y Pelosi lo recordó una vez más en Taipei. En realidad, la única pega es la apertura de una misión diplomática en la República de China (el nombre oficial de Taiwán). Sin embargo, incluso aquí las posibilidades de una guerra son pequeñas: Lituania ha establecido recientemente relaciones diplomáticas con Taiwán y el Ejército Popular de Liberación en respuesta no se apresuró a asaltar el Báltico. Se puede admitir que todo el bombo publicitario en torno a la visita fue inflado artificialmente por los medios de comunicación. Pero China ha sido insultada y no tiene precedentes. En Oriente, esto no se perdona ni se olvida.

*Bonos de Rusia*

Los estadounidenses, además de demostrar su descaro, intentaron pinchar el orgullo de Xi Jinping en vísperas del XX Congreso Nacional del Partido Comunista de China. Tendrá lugar en octubre de este año, y esta provocación estadounidense, al parecer, no será la última. Es en este evento a gran escala que en un par de meses se decidirá el futuro del reinado del actual líder de China. Un objetivo clave de la administración Biden es demostrarles a los jefes del partido que "Akella no dio en el blanco". Y esto agrava aún más las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos a la luz de los recientes acontecimientos. Podemos hablar de la Guerra Fría, que nunca antes había ocurrido entre las dos superpotencias: todos saben cuán estrechamente ligada está la economía china a la estadounidense.

La asombrosa situación de esta historia se proyecta en Rusia. De hecho, fue el Kremlin el que se convirtió en el principal beneficiario de la crisis en las relaciones entre Pekín y Washington. Más precisamente, de una visita precipitada de Pelosi. En primer lugar, se ha demostrado al mundo entero que solo Rusia en este momento puede resistir la política descarada de Washington. El único que en el mundo está dispuesto a defender su soberanía con armas en las manos, y sin ningún resentimiento o preocupación. China aún no puede resistir adecuadamente. Por supuesto, los intereses de los Estados Unidos en Taiwán son incomparablemente más importantes que en Ucrania, pero la República Popular China también reclama el liderazgo mundial en términos de escala de influencia.

En segundo lugar, China ahora tendrá menos amigos entre su círculo íntimo, y esto definitivamente le hace el juego al Kremlin. Más precisamente, China nunca tuvo amigos, solo hubo países con los que se construyeron relaciones beneficiosas para Beijing. Ahora habrá menos, porque o se volverán a los EE.UU. o tomarán un rumbo totalmente independiente, en la medida de lo posible. En tercer lugar, Rusia, a su vez, tendrá la oportunidad de construir relaciones más rentables con el Imperio Celestial. Si observa las últimas estadísticas, resulta que la participación de las exportaciones chinas a Rusia en los últimos meses de 2022 cayó un 17% en comparación con el año pasado. Recordemos que China está en la lista de países amigos. Beijing es bastante diligente en hacer cumplir las sanciones estadounidenses, aunque con reservas menores. Se espera que Pelosi reduzca notablemente estas cláusulas. Por ejemplo, una Turquía extremadamente "multivectorial" aumentó el comercio con Rusia durante el mismo período en un 46%.

Para el propio Xi Jinping, el ataque de la administración Biden debería ser una advertencia de que no hay una China fuerte en los planes para un futuro estadounidense brillante. Como no había una Rusia soberana hasta hace poco. La política de esperar y ver de la categoría de "esperemos en la orilla cuando floten los cadáveres de tus oponentes" no funciona. China esperó y vió el pie de Pelosi en suelo taiwanés. Ahora la respuesta depende del dragón. Y no podemos prescindir del apoyo de Rusia.

AUTOR: Evgeny Fedorov - trad goo -


la abundante parafernalia de seguridad -incluyendo la task force del R. Reagan- indica un viaje preparado a conciencia con un objetivo político específico, más allá de desafiar a China

hasta el look pantera rosa de la wuela - que en oriente se considera de mal gusto en edades provectas - parece premeditado


----------



## vettonio (4 Ago 2022)

Para entender algo más a Sun Tzu, hay que haber leído y reflexionado antes a Lao Tse y su Tao te Ching.


----------



## vil. (4 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> La teoría de los mercados financieros como reguladores de las sociedades parece clonar las teorías de Porter, en el sentido de que existe cabida para muchos agentes compitiendo en un mismo sector si los agentes son capaces de presentar proposiciones de valor diferentes y atractivas para grupos de consumidores con distintos objetivos. Vamos a asimilarlos a las elites occidentales, chinas, rusas, indias, etc, y los distintos grupos dentro de estas sociedades.
> 
> Aunque siempre he encontrado atractivas sus teorías, reflexionando sobre ellas me he encontrado siempre con la misma limitación: en muchos sectores son clave recursos limitados para la supervivencia de las empresas, y en este punto es donde sus teorías de convivencia empresarial saltan por los aires. Lo mismo sucede con las naciones estado: necesitan de recursos limitados para su supervivencia, para la supervivencia de todos los grupos que la conforman, y en ese subyacente es donde se rompen todas las alianzas perpetuas entre iguales inteligentes (cuidado, digo entre iguales, no entre peones y maestros). A este nivel la lucha se convierte en un juego de alianzas temporales e interesadas. Podemos pensar que el fin último de las élites es un mundo dominado por ellas, la famosa teoría del gobierno global, pero existen grandes diferencias culturales entre ellas, que nos devolverían al nivel del juego que alianzas que comento.



Te diré... la economía es más que nada una partida de poker, específicamente más que nada...

Y en esa partida todo son trileros, ya sería hodida la cosa, pero ahí no queda... resulta que los jugadores sobre la mesa tienen herramientas, unos palos, otros sogas, otros piedras, pero hay quíen tiene un martillo, otro cuchillo, ya hay quíen incluso da muestras de manejo de navajas y lo que es la leche es ver al de las pistolas, que es un salto cualitativo, pero mínimo con respeto del que maneja ya vehículos armados, no quiero contar lo que supone el nivel de aviones o barcos y ya el que porta misiles o fastuosos artefactos celestes ni te cuento...

En esa partida llamada comúnmente "economía global", se gana, se pierde, se obtiene, se da, en fin, se TEORIZA mucho y muy ampliamente sobre cómo mejor ganar u obtener más y mejores proyecciones en cada jugada y tal... pero ALGUNAS VECES, bastantes dependiendo pues uno de estos jugadores se MEDIO queda sin pasta para jugar y entonces empieza a mirar sus herramientas y la gente que tiene a su disposición para usarlas y...

Grecia no tiene un centavo, tendría que hacer un simpa o quita y esperar a que le presten, pero... NO, DICE alguien que no, que a Grecia a cambio de determinados actos se le insufla aire y... eah, ahí está, ya puede seguir jugando.... ¿es que las herramientas griegas eran tan poderosas?, pues no, en realidad no, en realidad es que si Grecia hacía un simpa, a Alemania la dejaba sin una tajada muy grande y entonces era Alemania la que tenía que usar sus herramientas, con lo cual, Alemania obligó a Grecia a hacer determinadas cosas, para que las malas prácticas económicas de los banqueros alemanes no acabasen en que esas herramientas saliesen a relucir y... en fin, que tanto Alemanes como griegos siguen en la partida y...

Ahora coge una teoría económica y... ajústala a esta partida...

EE.UU. está quebrado: SI, desde hace una cantidad de años que mejor ni pensar y... y.... y... pues tiene barcos, aviones, artefactos celestes, misiles, armas químicas y biológicas, personal cualificado para usarlo, tiene a gestores de fondos, a agentes secretos a... ahora coge la curva de tipos y métele todo eso y haz un análisis honrado... 

Teoría económica para uso doméstico llámala si quieres, pero...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Ago 2022)

Soldado ucra a la mano derecha de farlopenski.

Soldado ucraniano a Arestovych: "No hemos tomado un pueblo, pero usted lo anunció. No hemos tomado una ciudad, pero usted lo anunció. Por su culpa, decenas de muchachos murieron. Porque mañana, cuando la operación esté preparada, entonces todo es bloqueado y destruido por ellos". Oh Arestóvich


----------



## cobasy (4 Ago 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Parece que encuentran mercenarios que hablan español.

t.me/intelslava/34727

⚡Allied forces destroyed a group of mercenaries near Kharkov

They spoke Spanish, but there is no exact data on their citizenship yet


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Soldado ucra a la mano derecha de farlopenski.
> 
> Soldado ucraniano a Arestovych: "No hemos tomado un pueblo, pero usted lo anunció. No hemos tomado una ciudad, pero usted lo anunció. Por su culpa, decenas de muchachos murieron. Porque mañana, cuando la operación esté preparada, entonces todo es bloqueado y destruido por ellos". Oh Arestóvich



Farlopensky vive en una ofensiva de Steiner en bucle.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Reuters: El Ministerio de Defensa taiwanés informa que los drones del EPL volaron sobre las islas Kinmen el miércoles por la noche y el ejército de la República de China disparó bengalas para dispersarlos


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Meanwhile en Hentailand...


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

Ayyy, Putin, como te hacemos sufrir guapetón...

*El precio de la energía a 1 año en Alemania acaba de alcanzar un nuevo máximo al superar los > 400 €/MW*
10:45 || 04/08/2022


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*Un grupo de mercenarios de habla hispana de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido por la artillería en la región de Kharkiv*

Hoy, 12: 02




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Cada vez más extranjeros, contratados por Kyiv para luchar contra las tropas rusas, encuentran su destino en las estepas de Ucrania. Intentar contrarrestar al ejército regular ruso no es participar en operaciones de contrainsurgencia en África o Medio Oriente.

Cerca de Kharkiv, la artillería de las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU). Como resultado del fuego de artillería, un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros fue destruido.

La unidad, atendida por personas que hablaban español, estaba ubicada en el pueblo de Russian Lozovaya. De acuerdo a RIA Novosti, los mercenarios fueron destruidos el 30 de julio. Cinco personas murieron, unos diez extranjeros resultaron heridos.

A través de la interceptación de radio, los militares rusos lograron detectar las conversaciones de los mercenarios en español. La inteligencia descubrió un grupo de extranjeros, luego de lo cual sus coordenadas fueron transferidas a unidades de artillería, y ya habían hecho su trabajo.

Aún no se sabe qué ciudadanía tenían los mercenarios muertos y heridos. Entre los países de habla hispana, Colombia fue notada anteriormente en el envío de mercenarios a Ucrania, fiel satélite de Estados Unidos en América Latina, que es utilizada activamente por Washington para todo tipo de provocaciones contra la vecina Venezuela. Asimismo, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, recibió recientemente la visita del presidente de Guatemala, Alejandro Giammattei.

Pero no es un hecho que los muertos fueran de Colombia o Guatemala: podrían haber sido españoles, ya que España, como país de la OTAN, también brinda apoyo a Kyiv. Aunque desde la entrega tanques Leopard Madrid decidió echarse atrás, afirmando que la base de almacenamiento de Zaragoza tenía tanques viejos que costaría mucho ponerlos a punto para el combate.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

creo recordar que el 2015-16 se detenia en los aeropuertos de aqui a los que volvían de la zona de combatir a maidan
tal vez ahora un consejito de guerra les siente dpm allí. con pasaje a Siberia incluido.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ... sin nada. En una semana los EEUU colapsarían. Las ciudades serán abandonadas de manera masiva, Mad Max en estado puro.



Sobre lo que comentas, aquí en Moscú la gente se ha dado cuenta de lo que pasa cuando los servicios online no funcionan.
Sobre todo los que tenemos iphone. Tras la espantada de Apple, ahora mismo incluso aparcar en la ciudad ha cambiado, pues ya no se puede usar la app del parking con el teléfono, solo funcionan los android. Lo mismo con las apps del banco y otras muchas.
Por no hablar de la necesidad de usar vpn para casi todo (gracias a @calopez llevo usando años la vpn, porque si no no podría entrar en el puto foro...el me mostró el camino...)

La gente ha/hemos redescubierto que las cosas pueden pagarse de otra manera, y no sólo usando una app o un teléfono o un reloj
Así que incluso si ese futuro aconteciera en Rusia, aquí la gente ya se está preparando.
De mis años viviendo en Usa, cuando la tecnología no estaba tan avanzada, recuerdo los problemas de la peña para entender cómo funcionaban las cosas. Así que teniendo en cuenta que la inteligencia media del norteamericano, es incluso menor que la de hace 20 años, me imagino que el día que se vaya a tomar por culo la red que sustenta toda la tecnología usana, el país sería un pozo de muerte y destrucción.

Hágase. Que solo se salven mis amigos de Cleveland. El resto, a criar malvas.


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Ago 2022)

La doble moral del progue cuando llega al patibulo,

*Estados Unidos retoma la construcción de su muro fronterizo con México*

Por Alejandro López Canorea 30 julio, 2022

El gobierno de Joe Biden, que paralizó la ampliación nada más llegar a la Casa Blanca en 2021, ha autorizado el cierre para completar cuatro fragmentos del muro fronterizo al sur de Yuma, en Arizona.









Estados Unidos retoma la construcción de su muro fronterizo con México


El gobierno de Joe Biden, que paralizó la ampliación nada más llegar a la Casa Blanca en 2021, ha autorizado el cierre para completar cuatro fragmentos del muro fronterizo al sur de Yuma, en Arizon…




www.descifrandolaguerra.es


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La doble moral del progue cuando llega al patibulo,
> 
> *Estados Unidos retoma la construcción de su muro fronterizo con México*
> 
> ...



En 2021 USA recibió menos inmigrantes que españa en terminos absolutos. Y parece que la idea es continuar así.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ago 2022)

Ataques rusos en todos los frentes de Ucrania, declarado por la parte Ucraniana. 

Poco a poco van masacrando fortificaciones y haciendo imposible contra-ataque ucranianos, esperando como se traduce en zonas liberadas, de seguir así una zona fortificada durante ocho años y Mikolayiv van a caer dentro de poco.

Los rusos están montando fortificaciones basadas en tanques T-62 en el frente de las zonas liberadas, esta anticuado pero bien protegido sirve de artillería, van asegurado zonas de esta manera para repeler ofensivas ucranianas y de esos tanques van sobrados.


----------



## orcblin (4 Ago 2022)

China no va a invadir Taiwán mediante misiles 
Bloqueará la isla. Hará ejercicios militares para que los habitantes sepan que es mejor ser chinos q convertirse en una ucrania..
Fomentará un partido independentista radical y los propios twaneses votarán a la opción correcta.
Y listto

Aunque estaría bien a los ánglos explicando en q se diferencia Taiwán de las repúblicas del dombas.. ya que lo reconoce independiente menos paises


----------



## El-Mano (4 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ataques rusos en todos los frentes de Ucrania, declarado por la parte Ucraniana.
> 
> Poco a poco van masacrando fortificaciones y haciendo imposible contra-ataque ucranianos, esperando como se traduce en zonas liberadas, de seguir así una zona fortificada durante ocho años y Mikolayiv van a caer dentro de poco.
> 
> Los rusos están montando fortificaciones basadas en tanques T-62 en el frente de las zonas liberadas, esta anticuado pero bien protegido sirve de artillería, van asegurado zonas de esta manera para repeler ofensivas ucranianas y de esos tanques van sobrados.



Parece que el uso que le estan dando a los t-62 básicamente es el de "cazacarros", y sobretodo en frentes secundarios, carro suficiente para ello.

Por otro lado hasta el de liveumaps ese da avances en varios frentes, y disparos de artillería en casi todo el frente. Igual los rusos estan empezando otro pequeño empujón, o simplemente es un dia de mayores avances que otros.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Espero que el Amado Lider le de un recibimiento caluroso:


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ayyy, Putin, como te hacemos sufrir guapetón...
> 
> *El precio de la energía a 1 año en Alemania acaba de alcanzar un nuevo máximo al superar los > 400 €/MW*
> 10:45 || 04/08/2022



Nadie parece preguntarse qué hace realmente que suba el precio del gas (se contentan quizá con... _el Putin ese..._), pero nunca hablamos de estos que me parece que están enmedio:


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Parece que el uso que le estan dando a los t-62 básicamente es el de "cazacarros", y sobretodo en frentes secundarios, carro suficiente para ello.
> 
> Por otro lado hasta el de liveumaps ese da avances en varios frentes, y disparos de artillería en casi todo el frente. Igual los rusos estan empezando otro pequeño empujón, o simplemente es un dia de mayores avances que otros.



Si se está derrumbando el frente ucraniano es muy posible que todo se acelere.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

Si ahora que les han dado por culo los americanos, China va a ayudar mucho a Ucrania.


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si ahora que les han dado por culo los americanos, China va a ayudar mucho a Ucrania.



Zelenski es tonto. Pero en un mundo de tontos no se le nota.


----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Nadie parece preguntarse qué hace realmente que suba el precio del gas (se contentan quizá con... _el Putin ese..._), pero nunca hablamos de estos que me parece que están enmedio:



Añade a la AEAT....que está también en medio chupando el 21%


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que el Amado Lider le de un recibimiento caluroso:



Esperemos, porque si tenemos que espera que el monje tibetano winnie depopó lo haga....


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ataques rusos en todos los frentes de Ucrania, declarado por la parte Ucraniana.
> 
> Poco a poco van masacrando fortificaciones y haciendo imposible contra-ataque ucranianos, esperando como se traduce en zonas liberadas, de seguir así una zona fortificada durante ocho años y Mikolayiv van a caer dentro de poco.
> 
> Los rusos están montando fortificaciones basadas en tanques T-62 en el frente de las zonas liberadas, esta anticuado pero bien protegido sirve de artillería, van asegurado zonas de esta manera para repeler ofensivas ucranianas y de esos tanques van sobrados.



las preparaciones artilleras constantes y demoledoras acaban por romperlo todo. la planificación ucra, una mierda. no lo tuvieron en cuenta?
no sabían a lo que se iban a enfrentar? sin prisa ni pausa, la parte este del dnieper será rusa. por lo menos
ese era el truco de los 'almacenados' T-62
el recurso se usó en países del este con excedentes alemanes


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esperemos, porque si tenemos que espera que el monje tibetano winnie depopó lo haga....



Lo de Formosa era una provocación de poca entidad, como no les ha salido bien, intentarán otra de mas calibre, esperaremos.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo de Formosa era una provocación de poca entidad, como no les ha salido bien, intentarán otra de mas calibre, esperaremos.



claro claro, escupiste pa arriba con la терпение de Putin y a la primera nos la envainamos eh? Consejos vendo....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si se está derrumbando el frente ucraniano es muy posible que todo se acelere.



No se esta derrumbando 

De hecho es mas probable un derrumbe de los Dymitrysdemierda en Kherson


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*Arabia Saudita eleva los precios del petróleo para Asia a niveles récord*
11:58 || 04/08/2022

*Saudi Aramco eleva el Asia Arab light de Septiembre a un récord de +9,80/bbl.*
12:10 || 04/08/2022


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

Pues venga dile a farlopenski que mande una bomba al puente que llevais 15 días faciendoi furaquinos...


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> No se esta derrumbando
> 
> De hecho es mas probable un derrumbe de los Dymitrysdemierda en Kherson



Ya sería hora desde abril con el contrarecontrasupermegaguay contrataque de jersón y rien de rien


----------



## Salamandra (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si ahora que les han dado por culo los americanos, China va a ayudar mucho a Ucrania.



Es la forma de *no negociar* de Ucrania. Adquiere incluso carácter de pitorreo.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

A ver si se repasamos el concepto “negociación”.

Si se negocia pero bajo las condiciones de Rusia, no es una negociación, si no una imposición, lo cual solo tiene una respuesta: mandar más dosis de HIMARS y matar más rusos hasta que decidan negociar llegando a un acuerdo entre ambas partes sin condiciones unilaterales.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> claro claro, escupiste pa arriba con la терпение de Putin y a la primera nos la envainamos eh? Consejos vendo....



Derribar un avión militar yanqui hubiese supuesto un casus belli de libro, China necesita que USA le ataque directamente, otra cosas solo sería provocar un Pearl Harbour, cosa que los Bastardos están esperando. Dado que USA necesita desesperdamente una guerra con China, solo hay que esperar que pierdan los nervios.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Ya sería hora desde abril con el contrarecontrasupermegaguay contrataque de jersón y rien de rien



Este tipo de guerra es muy lenta, la batalla de Aleppo por ejemplo duro casi 4 años lo de Yemen algunas posiciones no se mueven desde hace 7 años 


Es PROBABLE que los orcorrusos se desmoronen en Kherson osea PROBABLE mas los Dymitrysdemierda pudieran mantener las lineas metiendo mucha carne de cañon dymitrydemierda y si occidente sigue reteniendo los sistemas de armas sofisticados, lo de Kherson se puede estancar. 

Aparte del HIMARS y la artillería 777 no se ha mandado nada "Pesado aun" los Ucranianos piden F-16 desde hace 6 meses y aun no han mandado ni el primero


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> las preparaciones artilleras constantes y demoledoras acaban por romperlo todo. la planificación ucra, una mierda. no lo tuvieron en cuenta?
> no sabían a lo que se iban a enfrentar? sin prisa ni pausa, la parte este del dnieper será rusa. por lo menos
> ese era el truco de los 'almacenados' T-62
> el recurso se usó en países del este con excedentes alemanes



Lo curioso de todo este asunto es que los vetustos T-62 (muchos no esperábamos que los fueran a usar) están teniendo un desempeño más que decente como cazacarros y artillería reciclada... mientras que los Leopard 2 españoles en reserva que pensaban envíar a Ucrania, y que son más modernos y mejores que esos T-62, no están para combatir porque están _fechos una llaceria_. Y eso sí que da que pensar, y mucho.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita eleva los precios del petróleo para Asia a niveles récord*
> 11:58 || 04/08/2022
> 
> *Saudi Aramco eleva el Asia Arab light de Septiembre a un récord de +9,80/bbl.*
> 12:10 || 04/08/2022



¿Para que tipo de países asiáticos? ¿Los que están que bando?


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Derribar un avión militar yanqui hubiese supuesto un casus belli de libro, China necesita que USA le ataque directamente, otra cosas solo sería provocar un Pearl Harbour, cosa que los Bastardos están esperando. Dado que USA necesita desesperdamente una guerra con China, solo hay que esperar que pierdan los nervios.



tralarí tralará chau chau en chino mandarino


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*La ONU afirma que la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia está "completamente fuera de control"*
La enorme planta de energía nuclear de Zaporiyia, ocupada por *Rusia* durante su *invasión* de *Ucrania*, está "completamente fuera de control", según ha informado el jefe de la agencia nuclear de la ONU.

Rafael Grossi, citado por la agencia de noticias Associated Press, ha afirmado que la planta de Zaporiyia necesitaba una inspección y reparaciones. "Tienes un catálogo de cosas que nunca deberían estar sucediendo en ninguna instalación nuclear", dijo.

En una conferencia de prensa en la sede de la ONU en Nueva York, Grossi dijo: "La situación es muy frágil. Todos los principios de seguridad nuclear han sido violados de una forma u otra y no podemos permitir que eso continúe".


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Este tipo de guerra es muy lenta, la batalla de Aleppo por ejemplo duro casi 4 años lo de Yemen algunas posiciones no se mueven desde hace 7 años
> 
> 
> Es PROBABLE que los orcorrusos se desmoronen en Kherson osea PROBABLE mas los Dymitrysdemierda pudieran mantener las lineas metiendo mucha carne de cañon dymitrydemierda y si occidente sigue reteniendo los sistemas de armas sofisticados, lo de Kherson se puede estancar.
> ...



Claro claro, es lenta en jersón pero en dombas es un fracaso jajajaja, de momento todo el oblast de lugansk pal bote y el 90% de zaporozie,,,,espera sentado patton del orinoco


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*Borrell y Blinken cooperan para "hacer retroceder" a Rusia en Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea (UE) y EEUU trabajan juntos para "hacer retroceder" a *Rusia *en *Ucrania*, aseguró el alto representante para la Política Exterior de la UE, Josep Borrell, tras reunirse este jueves en Nom Pen con el secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, con quien también trató el acuerdo nuclear iraní y la tensión en el estrecho de Taiwán.

"Los EEUU y la UE continúan trabajando de la mano para hacer retroceder el ataque de *Rusia* contra* Ucrania* y el sistema y la economía mundial", declaró Borrell en Twitter tras el encuentro con Blinken en el marco de la reunión ministerial de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN) que se celebra en Camboya.

Minutos antes de la reunión, Borrell recalcó que ambas potencias trabajan juntas para "defender y apoyar a Ucrania contra las agresiones rusas" y señaló que su encuentro con Blinken es una buena ocasión para recordar que "la crisis alimentaria y energética no es consecuencia de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia sino de la guerra y el bloqueo ruso".


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Derribar un avión militar yanqui hubiese supuesto un casus belli de libro, China necesita que USA le ataque directamente, otra cosas solo sería provocar un Pearl Harbour, cosa que los Bastardos están esperando. Dado que USA necesita desesperdamente una guerra con China, solo hay que esperar que pierdan los nervios.



Y si no lo conseguimos, tenemos rédito político para las próximas elecciones y si la gente no se asusta tanto cuando pongamos sanciones, que vamos a poner si o si, pues otro tanto ganado.

Aún así las provocaciones van a seguir aumentando el tono porque necesitan inmovilizar dólares de la deuda norteamericana que tiene que estar huyendo desde ya. La única forma de retenerlos es confiscando, si se puede disimuladamente mejor pero tienen que inventar algo porque ahí sin presiones no se queda ni el tato.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Buenas noticias!....


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo curioso de todo este asunto es que los vetustos T-62 (muchos no esperábamos que los fueran a usar) están teniendo un desempeño más que decente como cazacarros y artillería reciclada... mientras que los Leopard 2 españoles en reserva que pensaban envíar a Ucrania, y que son más modernos y mejores que esos T-62, no están para combatir porque están _fechos una llaceria_. Y eso sí que da que pensar, y mucho.



La primera vez que España ofreció enviar los Leopard a Ucrania, los alemanes prohibieron el envío y afearon a Sánchez haberlo anunciado sin tener el permiso previo de Alemania.

Ahora nuevamente hicieron el anuncio, y nuevamente retiraron el envío. Parece que Sánchez tiene en una oreja el teléfono de la embajada de USA y en la otra el de la alemana, y no sabe a quien obedecer


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y si no lo conseguimos, tenemos rédito político para las próximas elecciones y si la gente no se asusta tanto cuando pongamos sanciones, que vamos a poner si o si, pues otro tanto ganado.
> 
> Aún así las provocaciones van a seguir aumentando el tono porque necesitan inmovilizar dólares de la deuda norteamericana que tiene que estar huyendo desde ya. La única forma de retenerlos es confiscando, si se puede disimuladamente mejor pero tienen que inventar algo porque ahí sin presiones no se queda ni el tato.



Hace unos años el Pentágono declaró que si no entraban en guerra con China inmediatamente, mas tarde las posibilidades de ganar serian nulas, por eso lo intentaron por medio de un arma biológica esperando un "chernovyl chino", fracasaron gracias a las medidas draconianas de los camaradas, ya solo les queda provocar una guerra, eso si, deben justificarla siendo atacados, por eso hay que provocar un ataque sobre elementos propios.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

HOY:


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro claro, es lenta en jersón pero en dombas es un fracaso jajajaja, de momento todo el oblast de lugansk pal bote y el 90% de zaporozie,,,,espera sentado patton del orinoco



La mayoría de lo que tomaron en el Dombass lo hicieron en los primeros días del conflicto, de resto solo han tenido avances menores, no habrá colapso de los Ucranianos en el Dombass, como dije antes es mas probable colapso orcorruso en Kherson


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*La UE destina 16 millones a víctimas de violencia sexual en Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea ha anunciado este jueves que destinará 16 millones de euros a dotar de apoyo a las víctimas de violencia sexual en *Ucrania* y a mejorar el acceso a la educación en el país, como parte de las medidas de respuesta comunitaria a la agresión militar rusa.

Esta dotación económica se destinará a asistir a las víctimas de violencia sexual relacionada con el conflicto e incluirá ayuda directa a las organizaciones locales, que son las primeras en proporcionar una respuesta, así como a equipos de investigación especializados dirigidos por la oficina del Fiscal General de *Ucrania*.

A través de esta acción la UE quiere proporcionar apoyo a la representación especial de las Naciones Unidas sobre la Violencia Sexual en los Conflictos para mejorar la coordinación con el gobierno del país a la hora de ayudar a las víctimas en *Ucrania*.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*Por coraje y heroísmo: la coronel Olga Kachura recibió el título de Héroe de Rusia a título póstumo*

Hoy, 10: 47




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru







El coronel de la RPD de NM, comandante de la división de artillería de cohetes, Olga Kachura recibió el título de Héroe de Rusia (a título póstumo) por su coraje y heroísmo. El decreto correspondiente hoy, 4 de agosto, fue firmado por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

Recordemos que la muerte del legendario comandante de la NM DPR se conoció ayer, 3 de agosto. Como escribe el comandante militar Alexander Sladkov en el canal TG, el automóvil en el que se encontraba Kachura fue atacado cerca del pueblo de Verkhnetoretskoye.

Vale la pena señalar que casi nadie en la República Popular de Donetsk no ha oído hablar del comandante con el distintivo de llamada Korsa. Olga Kachura estuvo en los orígenes de la formación de la república y participó directamente en las batallas en Ilovaisk, Avdeevka, Uglegorsk, Debaltseve y otros puntos conflictivos.

Al mismo tiempo, Olga se familiarizó con un concepto como el ejército mucho antes del comienzo de las hostilidades en el Donbass. El legendario Korsa creció en la familia de un general y conoce de primera mano lo que es el honor y el amor por la Patria.

Después de graduarse con un título en desarrollo de software para sistemas de guía de misiles balísticos, Kachura trabajó en la aplicación de la ley durante 16 años. Al momento de dejar el servicio tenía el grado de teniente coronel.

Cuando en 2014 las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque contra el Donbass, Olga se unió voluntariamente a las filas de los defensores de la república y tomó el mando de la división BM-21 Grad MLRS.

Sin embargo, las actividades de Olga Kachura no se limitaron al servicio militar. La legendaria "Korsa" encabezó la Federación de levantamiento de pesas de Gorlovka y ella misma participó en este deporte

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron el edificio del teatro en Donetsk en el momento de la despedida allí con la coronel Olga Kachura*

Hoy, 11: 06




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru











El régimen ucraniano ha demostrado una vez más que no existe nada humano para él. Hace unos minutos, comenzaron a llegar informes de que militantes ucranianos habían atacado el edificio del teatro en Donetsk, donde se despidió a Olga Kachura (Korsa).

Según los últimos datos, el centro de Donetsk fue objeto de un intenso fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según algunos informes, se utilizaron MLRS.

Al menos dos proyectiles alcanzaron el edificio del teatro local. Hay muertos y heridos. Ha comenzado una evacuación de emergencia.

Según información preliminar, como resultado del ataque en el lugar de despedida del difunto Coronel de la NM de la RPD Korsa, dos personas resultaron muertas.

Anteriormente se informó que Olga Kachura recibió póstumamente el título de Héroe de Rusia por su heroísmo. Murió el día anterior cuando regresaba de Gorlovka a Donetsk. El automóvil con Olga Kachura quedó bajo fuego enemigo.

La huelga en el lugar de despedida de la persona muerta es otra prueba de que el régimen de Kyiv no se detendrá ante nada, ante cualquier crimen de guerra.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Mucho hijoputa chivato.
Esto es una mujer con dos cojones, género numero 54 de la onu.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

Si por lo visto unos marroquíes de poca monta tienen una droga que con un simple pinchacito ( no mogollón de líquido como inyectan con las vacunas ) si son capaces con un simple roce someter a una persona sana ....

¿ quien duda que lo que llaman vacunas realmente es una droga permanente para someter a toda la población y acepte cambios radicales en la sociedad ? 

es la implantación del comunismo a través de la afectación de la mente en vez de guerras ( la pretensión de las guerras es llevar a la población a un estado de shock que ante la muerte o el saqueo por parte de los vencedores ... vean su ruina como un mal menor. ) 






NO SON VACUNAS ! son drogas de sumisión química para que la población acepte imposiciones liberticidas y saqueadoras que están por venir


[ https://www.epe.es/es/sociedad/20220130/son-drogas-sumision-quimica-hay-13169876 https://cuidateplus.marca.com/bienestar/2022/03/13/drogas-sumision-quimica-efectos-usos-prevencion-179623.html no arden las calles , porque lo que han inyectado disfrazado de vacuna es una droga permanente que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## chemarin (4 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Centro de Donestk bombardeado en estos momentos, bombas caen junto al hotel Donbas.
> Me parece grave que a estas alturas los rusos no hayan conseguido acabar con los puntos desde donde los nazis bombardean la ciudad.



Desgraciadamente hay que admitir que Rusia tiene sus limitaciones, y no hay que subestimar a Ucrania, tienen personal y mucho material de la OTAN. El tema es lo que hemos dicho muchas veces, Putin no pone toda la carne en el asador, imagino que tiene sus buenas razones para no hacerlo, y el no ponerla lleva a una situación de lentitud y alargamiento del conflicto. A otro nivel hizo lo mismo con el conflicto del Donbass, ya en el 2014 debería de haber invadido todo el Este para proteger a la población rusa, no lo hizo, y con no hacerlo ha dado tiempo a los ucranianos a fortalecerse mucho, y ahora el trabajo es más duro y penoso. 

Putin también tiene sus limitaciones o es muy buen actor y oculta sus planes, porque hay que ser actor o alguien de muy bajo nivel para llamar "socios" a la OTAN, hay infinidad de politólogos rusos que saben desde hace décadas que el mundo anglosajón quiere balcanizar Rusia para poder explotar sus recursos y quitarse un gran rival de en medio, ¿no iba a saber eso un coronel del KGB con contactos con el estado profundo de Rusia?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *es la implantación del comunismo* a través de la afectación de la mente en vez de guerras ( la pretensión de las guerras es llevar a la población a un estado de shock que ante la muerte o el saqueo por parte de los vencedores ... vean su ruina como un mal menor. )



Claro hombre, todas las pinchadas salen gritando viva la dictadura del proletariado y la economía central planificada, vete a cagar.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*El paro irlandés cae a su nivel más bajo en 21 años, el 4,2%.*
12:28 || 04/08/2022


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Dato muy importante.


Durante el mes de julio Rusia aumentó el área de tierra que controlan en Ucrania en aproximadamente 165 km². Esto equivale a un total de ~ 19,4% de Ucrania ocupada. ~0,02% más que a finales de junio.


 


En todo el mes de julio, Rusia solo ha podido aumentar su control de Ucrania en un ridículo 0,02%.


Esto es lo que puede hacer el supuesto 2° mayor ejército del mundo


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Añade a la AEAT....que está también en medio chupando el 21%



Sí, pero ese, además de ser discutible es FIJO.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sobre lo que comentas, aquí en Moscú la gente se ha dado cuenta de lo que pasa cuando los servicios online no funcionan.
> Sobre todo los que tenemos iphone. Tras la espantada de Apple, ahora mismo incluso aparcar en la ciudad ha cambiado, pues ya no se puede usar la app del parking con el teléfono, solo funcionan los android. Lo mismo con las apps del banco y otras muchas.
> Por no hablar de la necesidad de usar vpn para casi todo (gracias a @calopez llevo usando años la vpn, porque si no no podría entrar en el puto foro...el me mostró el camino...)
> 
> ...



Me autocito para que veáis cómo están cambiando las cosas.
Voy a contar una anécdota que me pasó ayer.
Tengo un reloj Tag Heuer que me compré hace algunos años. 
Hace unos meses, se me despegó uno de los elementos de dentro, en el minutero (lo siento, no sé cómo se llama esa pieza en español).

Total, que fui al servicio técnico oficial de Tag, aquí en Moscú, y me pedían 14.000 rublos por el arreglo (más de 200 euros).
Así que me lo pensé, y como tengo otros relojes, se me olvidó el tema y lo dejé para más adelante.

Ayer volví al servicio técnico...que ya no es oficial, pues Tag cerró en Moscú, pero el maestro relojero es el mismo, obviamente.
Volví a pedir el presupuesto, y...chan ta ta chan...2500 rublos (40 euros), por la misma operación


----------



## HDR (4 Ago 2022)

*China lanza 11 misiles cerca de Taiwán; la isla se prepara “para la guerra”*








China lanza 11 misiles cerca de Taiwán; la isla se prepara “para la guerra” Por Investing.com


China lanza 11 misiles cerca de Taiwán; la isla se prepara “para la guerra”




es.investing.com


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## crocodile (4 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Desgraciadamente hay que admitir que Rusia tiene sus limitaciones, y no hay que subestimar a Ucrania, tienen personal y mucho material de la OTAN. El tema es lo que hemos dicho muchas veces, Putin no pone toda la carne en el asador, imagino que tiene sus buenas razones para no hacerlo, y el no ponerla lleva a una situación de lentitud y alargamiento del conflicto. A otro nivel hizo lo mismo con el conflicto del Donbass, ya en el 2014 debería de haber invadido todo el Este para proteger a la población rusa, no lo hizo, y con no hacerlo ha dado tiempo a los ucranianos a fortalecerse mucho, y ahora el trabajo es más duro y penoso.
> 
> Putin también tiene sus limitaciones o es muy buen actor y oculta sus planes, porque hay que ser actor o alguien de muy bajo nivel para llamar "socios" a la OTAN, hay infinidad de politólogos rusos que saben desde hace décadas que el mundo anglosajón quiere balcanizar Rusia para poder explotar sus recursos y quitarse un gran rival de en medio, ¿no iba a saber eso un coronel del KGB con contactos con el estado profundo de Rusia?



Para mi ese fue un grave error Putiniano, no atacar en 2014, los hubiera pillado en bragas, sin fortificar las defensas y con alguna posibilidad entonces de qué mediante un golpe volviera un gobierno pro ruso, después de 8 años está costando mucho más trabajo ya que han tenido tiempo de rearmarse, fortificarse y eliminar a todos los disidentes en las fuerzas armadas nazis .


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Este es el motivo de esta lucha, exterminar a estos demonios de la faz de la tierra, incluido @rejon.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Que poquito le va quedando en el convento....


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro hombre, todas las pinchadas salen gritando viva la dictadura del proletariado y la economía central planificada, vete a cagar.



el comunismo básicamente es la expropiación de todas la riqueza de los individuos para apropiársela " el estado " ES DECIR OTROS INDIVIDUOS. 

A estas alturas es Europa Occidental la parte más comunista del mundo . China es el ejemplo contrario de respeto a la propiedad privada .


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Este es el motivo de esta lucha, exterminar a estos demonios de la faz de la tierra, incluido @rejon.



Ya has llegao de la MAMADA mañanera al ruso y al chino.......?????


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el comunismo básicamente es la expropiación de todas la riqueza de los individuos para apropiársela " el estado " ES DECIR OTROS INDIVIDUOS.
> 
> A estas alturas es Europa Occidental la parte más comunista del mundo . China es el ejemplo contrario de respeto a la propiedad privada .



Basicamente...tu si que eres básico. El estado en Europa occidental es un testaferro de las corporaciones, ENTES PRIVADOS. Mira si no los lobbys en el parlamento europedo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya has llegao de la MAMADA mañanera al ruso y al chino.......?????



Los insultos los tienes escritos en una tabla excel ¿verdad? los copia pega el becario.


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me autocito para que veáis cómo están cambiando las cosas.
> Voy a contar una anécdota que me pasó ayer.
> Tengo un reloj Tag Heuer que me compré hace algunos años.
> Hace unos meses, se me despegó uno de los elementos de dentro, en el minutero (lo siento, no sé cómo se llama esa pieza en español).
> ...



Ya no te cobran el porcentaje "por ser un Tag Heuer" de turno. Efecto Coca Cola, una vez más.


----------



## delhierro (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dato muy importante.
> 
> 
> Durante el mes de julio Rusia aumentó el área de tierra que controlan en Ucrania en aproximadamente 165 km². Esto equivale a un total de ~ 19,4% de Ucrania ocupada. ~0,02% más que a finales de junio.
> ...



El dato es FALSO, segun tu y otros otanicos, Zopensky no hace más que recuperar territorios, y esta a las puertas de Jerson.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dato muy importante.
> 
> 
> Durante el mes de julio Rusia aumentó el área de tierra que controlan en Ucrania en aproximadamente 165 km². Esto equivale a un total de ~ 19,4% de Ucrania ocupada. ~0,02% más que a finales de junio.
> ...



Y con medio planeta armando a Ucrania, con todos los servicios de inteligencia y satelites de la OTAN ayundando a Ucrania, con sanciones salvajes a Rusia y con todo eso ha consquistado el 19,2%, lo que viene a ser lo mismo que Ucrania ha perdido 1/5 de su territorio.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Desgraciadamente hay que admitir que Rusia tiene sus limitaciones, y no hay que subestimar a Ucrania, tienen personal y mucho material de la OTAN. El tema es lo que hemos dicho muchas veces, Putin no pone toda la carne en el asador, imagino que tiene sus buenas razones para no hacerlo, y el no ponerla lleva a una situación de lentitud y alargamiento del conflicto. A otro nivel hizo lo mismo con el conflicto del Donbass, ya en el 2014 debería de haber invadido todo el Este para proteger a la población rusa, no lo hizo, y con no hacerlo ha dado tiempo a los ucranianos a fortalecerse mucho, y ahora el trabajo es más duro y penoso.
> 
> Putin también tiene sus limitaciones o es muy buen actor y oculta sus planes, porque hay que ser actor o alguien de muy bajo nivel para llamar "socios" a la OTAN, hay infinidad de politólogos rusos que saben desde hace décadas que el mundo anglosajón quiere balcanizar Rusia para poder explotar sus recursos y quitarse un gran rival de en medio, ¿no iba a saber eso un coronel del KGB con contactos con el estado profundo de Rusia?



no le quito razones pero tb hay mas cosas
tampoco en 2014 el ejercito ruso era lo que es ahora
el trabajo es ahora el que debe ser
no es un anfetaminico y sabe sus carencias. y tb las del contrario
no han balcanizado nada y occidente su hunde en deuda y miseria con su gente balcanizada en pobreza y mierdacolorines 2030. y pruseses balcanuizatorios en uk y aqui mismamente. si entran en 2014 no entran en Siria, que sirvió para enseñar los dientes en oriente medio, de paso. y eso se sabía en lubianka.
actuar y esperar es sano si luego arreas cargado de razones y llegas a la frontera polaca si es preciso. no digo que vaya a pasar pero pudiere
todo a su tiempo
había hipersónicas en 2014?
cual era el estado de la flota nuclear submarina entonces y ahora? cuantos T-90 había entonces?
occidente empieza a recular y ya veremos en invierno: a cagarse y a implorar.
y tocará arrastrarse con Argelia tras la puta puñalada de antonio y sus palmeros al sahara..... para eso si que hubo calma: todo el puto R-78 y viene este liquidador a joderla. pero eso los progres (la izquierda real si queda, lo dudo, está las antípodas de eso), los progres callados como putas. y los putos verdes tambien, que ahi si que manda USA, Mossad y el sátrapa de Morocco: insisto: callades come putes. Pobre Sahara.
y mientras tanto quillones de toneladas de gas Ruso se han vendido para fortalecer economia y ejercito (2014-2022) creando dependencia que es un arma de cojones,
sin acritud de esa no gilipuerteces de saber esperar a lo chino que el Gerasimov tiene mala ostia y es buen estratega: lo está demostrando. lento pero im-pa-ra-pla.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

edicion:
*Después de pérdidas significativas bajo el ataque de nuestras tropas, unidades de 3 brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron sus posiciones en el frente.*

Hoy, 13: 25




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Operativo-táctico y militar aviación Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia, así como las formaciones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, han dañado una gran cantidad de objetivos en el Donbas y el territorio de Ucrania durante el último día. Entonces, el puesto de mando de la 95 Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Konstantinovka fue atacado. El puesto de mando de uno de los batallones nacionales en el área de Ternovaty (una parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por el régimen de Kyiv) fue destruido.

Alta precision оружие golpeó varias instalaciones militares en la región de Jarkov, así como la mencionada Konstantinovka. Como resultado de ataques puntuales, más de cien militantes ucranianos fueron asesinados en la región de Kharkiv. Además, se destruyeron 13 unidades de diversos equipos militares, incluidas muestras de la OTAN, entregadas no hace mucho tiempo a Ucrania. Alrededor de 400 soldados ucranianos y unas dos docenas de equipos fueron liquidados en el área de Konstantinovka (una parte de la RPD ocupada por el régimen de Kyiv).

Durante la sesión informativa, el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, anunció que las unidades de tres brigadas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania a la vez, la 54, la 56 y la 58, perdieron su capacidad de combate debido a pérdidas significativas y abandonaron sus posiciones en Soledarsko - dirección Artyomovsky y en el área de Avdeevka bajo el ataque de nuestras tropas.

Se han desmilitarizado dos almacenes con cohetes y armas de artillería en la región de Zaporozhye. También en esta región, se liquidó un almacén con combustible y lubricantes, que se utilizó para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (4 Ago 2022)

Los anglos estan logrando algo, que el resto comprenda que deben cooperar y aliarse contra ellos o los atacaran de 1 en 1.



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-713905


----------



## apocalippsis (4 Ago 2022)

No entiendo con estos analistas de salon conque china tiene que ir a muerte porque una vieja guarra ha decidido ir a joderlos enseñando sus chapitas progres, es muy diferente ucrania pegada a rusia y pueblo hermano, que en taiwan que hay una separacion maritima y es mas costoso, envainaros las pollitas maricones.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los insultos los tienes escritos en una tabla excel ¿verdad? los copia pega el becario.



Que vá es de mi repertorio y a ti te van al pelo.....chinito de MIELDA.....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No entiendo con estos analistas de salon conque china tiene que ir a muerte porque una vieja guarra ha decidido ir a joderlos enseñando sus chapitas progres, es muy diferente ucrania pegada a rusia y pueblo hermano, que en taiwan que hay una separacion maritima y es mas costoso, envainaros las pollitas maricones.



Desgraciadamente la única opción tanto de Rusia como de China es dejarse atacar los primeros. Esto se parece mucho a Agosto de 1914, cuando los franceses, conocedores de los planes alemanes, dejaron que estos cruzasen primeros la frontera suspendiendo su prevista ofensiva Plan XVII.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

El hijoPutin es como el tío Adolfo, nadie se atreve a llevarle la contraria...


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





[Forwarded from Inotv]
[ Video ]

El canal de televisión Sueco SVT publicó un informe sobre los residentes de Kherson que hacen cola para obtener la ciudadanía rusa. Al recibir un pasaporte, incluso los hombres no ocultan las lágrimas de alegría.

"Soy un Khersoniano de sexta generación y quería ser ciudadano de Rusia. Amo a Rusia. ¡Gloria A Rusia!", dice Igor, residente de Kherson.

Recordemos que este informe "incorrecto" se convirtió en un escándalo en la comunidad mediática sueca. Se presentaron 25 denuncias contra él, cuyos autores se indignaron porque los ucranianos del reportaje estaban "felices" de recibir pasaportes rusos









КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





El canal Sueco se disculpó por atreverse a mostrar la verdad de Kherson sobre cómo los lugareños lloran de alegría al recibir un pasaporte ruso. Ahora tendrán que quedar en paz: Mostrar un par de docenas de falsificaciones de Ucrania










КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





[ Photo ]
En Estados Unidos, en circunstancias sospechosas (supuestamente en un accidente automovilístico), la congresista opositora Jackie Valorski, partidaria de Trump, murió en medio de la campaña electoral. ¿El régimen despeja a la oposición?
Es casi seguro que un desastre es un accidente. Pero imaginé que los medios estadounidenses escribirían en una tragedia similar con algún opositor nuestro. Entonces, ¿por qué no puedo escribir así?


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*Un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús en una ciudad de Donestk causa 8 muertos.*
Al menos ocho personas han muerto en un bombardeo ruso contra una parada de autobús en la ciudad ucraniana de Toretsk, una ciudad de la región de Donestk (este de Ucrania) bajo control de Kiev, informaron hoy las autoridades regionales.

El ataque ha producido además cuatro heridos, entre ellos tres niños, según informaciones de la autoridad regional recogidas por el portal de noticias ucraniano Ukrinform, que cita al jefe de la administración militar regional, Pavlo Kyrylenko.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*Arabia Saudí sube todos los precios del petróleo para Estados Unidos en Septiembre.*
13:12 || 04/08/2022


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me




[Forwarded from Readovka]
[ Video ]
En el centro de Donetsk, un verdadero infierno: la gente es partida por la mitad con proyectiles, los cuerpos desfigurados yacen en las calles de la ciudad, los transeúntes corren a gritos

En el centro de Donetsk, como resultado de los violentos bombardeos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en el bulevar Pushkin, al menos cuatro personas han muerto: en la calle central de la ciudad, los cuerpos rotos de dos mujeres y un niño yacen justo ahora, murieron en el lugar. Junto a ellos también se encuentra el cadáver ensangrentado de un hombre con uniforme militar: un fragmento le golpeó directamente en la cabeza.

Como informa nuestro comandante militar Rostislav shorokhov, en la ciudad hay un verdadero pánico: fragmentos de cuerpos dispersos por todo el bulevar, los transeúntes corren aterrorizados y gritan.

[Forwarded from Readovka]
[ Video ]
Teatro de Ópera y ballet en el centro de Donetsk desde el interior — aquí se despedía a Olga "Korsa" kachura, hasta que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania organizaron un bombardeo

Dentro del edificio quedaron las flores. Todos los que acudieron a la ceremonia de despedida de Olga " Corsa" kachura-evacuado del teatro de Ópera y ballet. Solo quedan militares y periodistas.

Hoy, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania bombardearon el centro de Donetsk, los distritos de voroshilovsky y Petrovsky, así como el teatro de la ópera y ballet donde tuvo lugar la ceremonia de despedida al héroe de Rusia Olga kachura

Hay muertos. El hotel Donbass Palace, donde viven principalmente periodistas, también sufrió un ataque de artillería.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Los medios de manipulaciòn han recibido la consigna, que mejor un mal acuerdo que un peor final, eso en Román Paladino, Europa ha perdido la guerra, Ucrania no importa desde el principio y la guerra va a durar lo que Biden y sus lobbyes armamentísticos, logren embridar a la UE.

Es muy triste que la falta de compromiso por parte de los paises OTAN, por miedo a una supuesta guerra nuclear, que nunca se hubiese producido, le vaya a dar a Rusia y al criminal hijoPutin, una victoria que pagaremos durante décadas


----------



## delhierro (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los medios de manipulaciòn han recibido la consigna, que mejor un mal acuerdo que un peor final, eso en Román Paladino, Europa ha perdido la guerra, Ucrania no importa desde el principio y la guerra va a durar lo que Biden y sus lobbyes armamentísticos, logren embridar a la UE.
> 
> Es muy triste que la falta de compromiso por parte de los paises OTAN, por miedo a una supuesta guerra nuclear, que nunca se hubiese producido, le vaya a dar a Rusia y al criminal hijoPutin, una victoria que pagaremos durante décadas



Te veo derrotista, recuerda que los rusos hace 3 meses que no tienen misiles, 2 que no tienen tanques y 1 desde que se quedaron sin chips para las lavadoras. 

O compartis la cuenta entre varios, o copi/pegas charlas ajenas.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Al hijoPutin le pasará lo que a Stalin. Le tienen demasiado miedo como para llevarle la contraria, pero cuando esté enfermo misteriosamente no habrá nadie para atenderle y todos llegarán demasiado tarde.


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

[ Photo ]
Presidente del Parlamento de Georgia, shalva papuashvili dijo que los georgianos ya estaban cansados de los ataques de las autoridades ucranianas contra el país con llamamientos para entrar en un conflicto militar.

Por parte de Kiev, se está librando una guerra híbrida.

"Su objetivo es dañar la reputación de Georgia, causar revuelo en la sociedad, sacudir el poder para cambiarlo y arrastrar al país a un conflicto militar", dijo.

Sí, zelensky arrastra al fondo de todo lo que puede conseguir. Para no estar tan solo.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ago 2022)

Cola de gente regresando a las zonas liberadas de Zaporozhye desde la Ucrania de Zelensky.


----------



## Teuro (4 Ago 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Ni Rusia ni China quieren el dominio global. Hablan de mundo multipolar con sus zonas de influencia para cada polo.
> 
> Tanto China como Rusia reconocen que Usa es uno de esos polos con su área de influencia. Esto se traduce en que Usa tiene que disminuir su área de influencia y centrarse en su zona.
> 
> De momento Rusia si está siendo capaz de sacar a Usa de su zona de influencia



Es decir, hay naciones de primera que pueden tener un "Área de influencia", y naciones de segunda que son "Áreas de influencia" de las primeras, con derecho de pernada y de hacer exterminios cuando le plazcan. Que le den por el culo al derecho internacional, a la ONU, a los derechos humanos y demás legislación, todo está al capricho del Zar que habite en el Kremlin o del emperador que habite en la Ciudad Prohibida. ¡¡Qué buenos siervos sois!!


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Hoy en el programa de Carlos Herrera en la COPE han dicho bien claro que la solución pasa por un acuerdo, incluso por un mal acuerdo, pero que no tenía sentido que siguiesen muriendo ucranianos para al final tener que ceder ante el sátrapa hijoPutin, dicho literamente y ahora lo oiremos en otros medios, asi de triste es


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> La mayoría de lo que tomaron en el Dombass lo hicieron en los primeros días del conflicto, de resto solo han tenido avances menores, no habrá colapso de los Ucranianos en el Dombass, como dije antes es mas probable colapso orcorruso en Kherson



sigue soñando patton...después de peski, bakmut y suma y sigue


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Los bots putinianos ya no saben a qué recurrir... 




Golpes de Estado en la UE dicen los tipos, huele a derrota porque las posibilidades de que exista un Golpe de Estado en una democracia europea son mínimas, sin embargo en la URSS 2.0 es una de las escasa salidas que le quedan...


----------



## magufone (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy en el programa de Carlos Herrera en la COPE han dicho bien claro que la solución pasa por un acuerdo, incluso por un mal acuerdo, pero que no tenía sentido que siguiesen muriendo ucranianos para al final tener que ceder ante el sátrapa hijoPutin, dicho literamente y ahora lo oiremos en otros medios, asi de triste es



Mira, es que estaba visto. Estan jugando con ellos como el gato con el raton...
Las sanciones a quien han beneficiado mas? Pues eso.
No lo habeis querido ver, pero la verdad es la que es, Europa nunca ha sabido estar en el lugar que le corresponde, el cual, NO ES AL LADO DE USA, ni de nadie, sino velar por sus propios intereses... pero con la infliltracion anglo brutal que tenemos en las instituciones europeas poco se podia esperar.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Invasores abatidos en una emboscada ucraniana.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*Los productores de petróleo de la OPEP+ guardan capacidad de reserva para una posible crisis de invierno – fuentes.*
13:56 || 04/08/2022


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> La primera vez que España ofreció enviar los Leopard a Ucrania, los alemanes prohibieron el envío y afearon a Sánchez haberlo anunciado sin tener el permiso previo de Alemania.
> 
> Ahora nuevamente hicieron el anuncio, y nuevamente retiraron el envío. Parece que Sánchez tiene en una oreja el teléfono de la embajada de USA y en la otra el de la alemana, y no sabe a quien obedecer



Aunque se autorizara con mucho trabajo y costes se podían poner en marcha unos 10


----------



## magufone (4 Ago 2022)

Alemania y Francia como garantes de los acuerdos de Minsk... que garantizaron? Nada.
Nordstream 2... quien estuvo desde el minuto uno torpedeando este proyecto? y por que? 
A ver si despertamos de una vez.


----------



## Teuro (4 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Una vez preguntaron a los chinos cuantas cabezas nucleares tenían
> 
> Su respuesta fué muy significativa : "Las suficientes"



Hay una declaración de De Gaulle respecto al poderío nuclear ruso frente al francés donde dijo que Francia tenía capacidad de matar a más de 100 millones de soviéticos y que la URSS no podía hacer lo mismo con los franceses. Trasladando eso al mundo actual EEUU podría matar a 500 millones de chinos, pero lo que no va a pasar de ninguna de las maneras es que China mate a 500 millones de norteamericanos.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa de Japón, Kishi, afirma que cinco misiles balísticos disparados por China parecen haber caído en la zona económica exclusiva de Japón.*
13:52 || 04/08/2022


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Alemania y Francia como garantes de los acuerdos de Minsk... que garantizaron? Nada.
> Nordstream 2... quien estuvo desde el minuto uno torpedeando este proyecto? y por que?
> A ver si despertamos de una vez.



A los EEUU les interesa una Europa debilitada y postrada ante ellos, que compre su gas y su armamento. Para ello, ha colocado a un montón de teleñecos en los diferentes gobiernos e instituciones europeas. Nadie con dos dedos de frente habría tomado la serie de medidas que han servido para dañar la economía e imagen de los europeos. A menos, claro está, que esa fuera precisamente su misión.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los medios de manipulaciòn han recibido la consigna, que mejor un mal acuerdo que un peor final, eso en Román Paladino, Europa ha perdido la guerra, Ucrania no importa desde el principio y *la guerra va a durar lo que Biden y sus lobbyes armamentísticos*, logren embridar a la UE.
> 
> Es muy triste que la falta de compromiso por parte de los paises OTAN, por miedo a una supuesta guerra nuclear, que nunca se hubiese producido, le vaya a dar a Rusia y al criminal hijoPutin, una victoria que pagaremos durante décadas




Que va ... es peor .... Va a durar lo que los rusos quieran que dure. Te explico lo que ha pasao para que lo pilles:

1.- Desde el primer momento europeos y yankis sabían que Ucrania no podía ganar esa guerra, es como pensar que canada le va a ganar una guerra a USA.
2.- A pesar de eso, decidieron invertir en el conflicto con la única finalidad de alargarlo lo más posible para perjudicar a Rusia por el propio gasto de la guerra y por las sanciones.
3.- El tiro ha salido por la culata: los yankis ya llevan dos trimestres en recesión, en europa se hace acopio de leña y velas y los rusos parece que no se arruinan, al contrario facturan más que antes.
4.- Al ver los rusos lo mal que nos ha sentado la guerra, es muy probable que intenten alargarla todo lo que puedan y un poco más.
5.- Una vez acabada la guerra con la victoria inevitable rusa, en europa no vamos a ver un puto gramo de gas, petróleo, fertilizantes, cereales, niquel, cobalto, paladio, uranio, etc...etc... rusos hasta que echemos a los yankis y sus armas de Europa.

Para que lo entiendas .... tenemos un futuro más negro que los cojones de un grillo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa de Japón, Kishi, afirma que cinco misiles balísticos disparados por China parecen haber caído en la zona económica exclusiva de Japón.*
> 13:52 || 04/08/2022



Y se suspende la reunión…








China y Japón suspenden su reunión en los márgenes de la cumbre de la ASEAN por las palabras del G7 sobre Taiwán


La portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de China, Hua Chunying, ha confirmado este jueves que la reunión...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

_*El Banco de Inglaterra sube los tipos de interés*_* hasta el 1,75%, (con una inflación del 10%), la mayor tasa desde diciembre de 2008.*
04/08/2022 14:02


----------



## dabuti (4 Ago 2022)

UK SUBE LOS TIPOS.










El Banco de Inglaterra aprueba la mayor subida de tipos en 27 años y anticipa una recesión


El banco central de Reino Unido advierte de que la crisis de inflación se está agravando y reacciona con contundencia, con un incremento de la tasa de interés oficial del 0,5%, hasta el 1,75%, máximo de 2008




www.eldiario.es


----------



## mazuste (4 Ago 2022)

De los últimos dineros occidentales a Kiev, 7.700 millones de dólares han ido directos 
al pago de los militares de de Ucrania. Osease, el ejército ucraniano no está financiado
por el Estado de Ucrania y, por tanto, es un grupo de mercenarios a sueldo de Occidente.
Así se puede entender mas claro.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> *A los EEUU les interesa una Europa debilitada y postrada ante ellos,* que compre su gas y su armamento. Para ello, ha colocado a un montón de teleñecos en los diferentes gobiernos e instituciones europeas. Nadie con dos dedos de frente habría tomado la serie de medidas que han servido para dañar la economía e imagen de los europeos. A menos, claro está, que esa fuera precisamente su misión.



Ahí te equivocas. Si jodes tu herramienta te quedas sin herramienta. Quiero decir que si tienes una sierra y la rompes ya no cortas más árboles. A USA no le interesa en absoluto una Europa arruinada por ningún motivo. Sus economías están tan interconectadas que la ruina de unos es la de otros.

No se ... la mayoría pensais que esto es un plan maquiavélico yanki para tal y tal y tal .... No, esto es una chapuza yanki que se está volviendo contra ellos y, lógicamente, contra sus monaguillos también. No hay más.

El problema europeo es como desmarcarse de la chapuza al menor costo posible. Cuando tienes bancos europeos como el Deustche, que tiene invertidos 14 veces el PIB alemán en papelillos de Wall Street (en 2016, no creo que haya mejorao mucho la cosa), estás muy pillado por los cojones y tonterias las justas.

Lo que ha pasado ha sido un error de cálculo monumental que se nos va a llevar por delante como no reculemos. A los yankis también.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*El suministro nuclear francés baja 1 GW al superar la temperatura máxima del río Garona*
14:22 || 04/08/2022


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

La agenda 2030 es la constatación de un hecho científico: todos los sistemas homeostáticos tienden a un punto de equilibrio y la tierra es un sistema homeostático al que hace mucho sacamos de punto. El planeta puede recuperar el equilibrio, ten por seguro que lo hará, de dos maneras: por las buenas o por las malas. Así que nosotros mismos, pero yo soy pesimista y creo que será por las malas, no hay más que oir a Ayuso o leer a Thierry Malleret y Klaus Schwab para saberlo.  

Somos como los conejos cuando encuentran un territorio sin depredadores: se reproducen más allá de todo límite, se comen literalmente todo y luego se mueren porque ya no hay comida dejando un desierto tras de ellos. En 100 años el territorio recupera el equilibrio y vuelve a crecer la hierba. Por las malas.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

Tomar con pinzas, a ver si alguien más lo puede confirmar: Dicen en la radio que China, con sus maniobras militares alrededor de Taiwán, tiene a los puertos virtualmente/realmente bloqueados de esta provincia China.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Tomar con pinzas, a ver si alguien más lo puede confirmar: Dicen en la radio que China, con sus maniobras militares alrededor de Taiwán, tiene a los puertos virtualmente/realmente bloqueados de esta provincia China.



Claro ... están haciendo ejercicios con fuego real .... A ver quien pasa por allí para llevarse un pepinazo despistao ....


----------



## Snowball (4 Ago 2022)

Off topic

*Joseph Stalin arrested  










Joseph Stalin arrested - Breaking News | Daily Mirror


The General Secretary of Ceylon Teachers’ Union Joseph Stalin had been arrested by the Police. ..




www.dailymirror.lk




*


----------



## Snowball (4 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Tomar con pinzas, a ver si alguien más lo puede confirmar: Dicen en la radio que China, con sus maniobras militares alrededor de Taiwán, tiene a los puertos virtualmente/realmente bloqueados de esta provincia China.



En flight radar se ve tráfico aéreo


----------



## Adriano II (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La agenda 2030 es la constatación de un hecho científico: todos los sistemas homeostáticos tienden a un punto de equilibrio y la tierra es un sistema homeostático al que hace mucho sacamos de punto. El planeta puede recuperar el equilibrio, ten por seguro que lo hará, de dos maneras: por las buenas o por las malas. Así que nosotros mismos, pero yo soy pesimista y creo que será por las malas, no hay más que oir a Ayuso para saberlo.
> 
> Somos como los conejos cuando encuentran un territorio sin depredadores: se reproducen más allá de todo límite, se comen literalmente todo y luego se mueren porque ya no hay comida dejando un desierto tras de ellos..




Con dibujitos la gente lo pilla mejor :




Isla de St. Matthew (Alaska). En la IIGM el ejército amaricano decidió instalar una estación de radio allí y a alguien se le ocurrió que sería una buena idea soltar unos cuantos ciervos por si en invierno se quedaban aislados por los hielos tal y Pascual pues que tuvieran algo para cazar y comer y tal

Agua en abundancia, pastos de sobra y ningún depredador la población de ciervos creció de manera exponencial hasta que ... se agotó el pasto entonces ... 

Ahora cambia ciervos por humanos y pastos por energía que crees que pasará cuando se agoten petróleo, gas y carbón?




Es la energía estúpido (lo de estúpido no va por tí ehhh, es para parafrasear la famosa frase) , siempre fué la energía ...


----------



## dabuti (4 Ago 2022)

ZELENSKY, cagado de miedo, quiere que CHINA medie en la guerra y no de APOYO DECISIVO A RUSIA.









Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Zelensky quiere hablar "directamente" con Xi Jinping para poner fin a la guerra


Ucrania busca una oportunidad para hablar "directamente" con el mandatario chino y pedirle que use su influencia sobre Rusia




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

Que dice el Pais, que Rusia ha bombardeado Donetsk, tal cual, y que ha matado a unos cuantos civiles.

Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia que un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús causa al menos ocho muertos en Donetsk


No es para entrar en la redacción del periódico y matarlos a todos a tiros?
Menuda panda de hijos de puta


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ago 2022)

La era de la cooperación con Occidente ha terminado, no habrá vuelta a la situación anterior al 24 de febrero en las relaciones con EE.UU. y Europa
- Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## cobasy (4 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los anglos estan logrando algo, que el resto comprenda que deben cooperar y aliarse contra ellos o los atacaran de 1 en 1.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/international/article-713905



En esencia cualquier avance de cualquier otro país siempre sera una amenaza, salvo que lo controlen ellos o una empresa controlada por ellos.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Que a mi me da igual ..... Si no es la agenda esa, será el planeta el que nos ponga en nuestro sitio .... Es inevitable.


----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los bots putinianos ya no saben a qué recurrir...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145761
> 
> ...



No creas. El frío, y el hambre son las armas más poderosas que hay.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los medios de manipulaciòn han recibido la consigna, que mejor un mal acuerdo que un peor final, eso en Román Paladino, Europa ha perdido la guerra, Ucrania no importa desde el principio y la guerra va a durar lo que Biden y sus lobbyes armamentísticos, logren embridar a la UE.
> 
> Es muy triste que la falta de compromiso por parte de los paises OTAN, por miedo a una supuesta guerra nuclear, que nunca se hubiese producido, le vaya a dar a Rusia y al criminal hijoPutin, una victoria que pagaremos durante décadas



Bien, ya has pasado la ira, vas avanzando en las fase del duelo dentro de nada, estarás con la Aceptación.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una declaración de De Gaulle respecto al poderío nuclear ruso frente al francés donde dijo que Francia tenía capacidad de matar a más de 100 millones de soviéticos y que la URSS no podía hacer lo mismo con los franceses. Trasladando eso al mundo actual EEUU podría matar a 500 millones de chinos, pero lo que no va a pasar de ninguna de las maneras es que China mate a 500 millones de norteamericanos.



Si matas a 100 millones de sovieticos en aquella epoca te quedaban otros 100. Logicamente Rusia no podría hacer lo mismo no tiene tantos habitantes se que es de perogrullo pero en el foro hay de todo.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*¿Por qué todos se olvidaron de la verdadera razón del SVO en Ucrania?*

Hoy, 11: 00


https://es.topwar.ru/199801-pochemu-vse-zabyli-o-nastojaschej-prichine-vojny-na-ukraine.html



*Objetivos declarados a corto plazo *

La razón oficial de la SVO se expresa de la siguiente manera: la desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania y la defensa de las repúblicas populares.

Tomando estas razones como las únicas y principales, se critica la forma en que se desarrolla la operación militar. A menudo hay incluso opiniones casi "sobre errores criminales".

*La crítica principal dice así:*

1. ¿Por qué no se destruyen puentes en las profundidades del territorio ucraniano? Después de todo, esto facilita la logística militar de Ucrania y provoca un retraso en el NWO.

2. ¿Por qué, en general, prácticamente no hay huelgas en la infraestructura de transporte?
¡Después de todo, este es un clásico reconocido de la guerra efectiva! Destrucción de puentes, túneles, cruces de carreteras, depósitos ferroviarios, etc. Un número extremadamente limitado de este tipo de huelgas provoca un retraso en el NWO.

Y para explicar la ausencia real de estas huelgas tan necesarias, vienen con diferentes versiones. Algo así: no golpean, para no causar molestias a la población civil. ¡O no atacan, porque los oligarcas rusos han acordado esto con los ucranianos!

3. ¿Por qué, después del exitoso avance inicial de nuestro ejército, se entregó aproximadamente la mitad del territorio ocupado? Y lo abandonaron sin razón. Simplemente lo tomaron y se fueron. Tales acciones conducen claramente a un retraso en el SVO.

4. ¿Por qué la principal fuerza de ataque de los ejércitos modernos se usa tan poco y de forma limitada? Aviación? Después de todo, esto conduce a un retraso en la operación especial.

*Las explicaciones inventadas para este hecho son simplemente ridículas.* Supuestamente, nuestra aviación (¡la segunda más poderosa del mundo!) Teme a la terrible defensa aérea ucraniana, que está representada por un pequeño número, en el mejor de los sistemas de 30 años, y en su mayor parte 40-50 años. -los viejos. ¡Y todos estos complejos están hechos por nosotros! Es decir, conocemos todos los puntos débiles de estos complejos.

Y cuán realista es la defensa aérea ucraniana después de décadas de financiación insuficiente puede juzgarse con el ejemplo de la aviación ucraniana. Cuando de aproximadamente 450 aviones relativamente modernos que estaban en Ucrania al comienzo de la NMD, solo había alrededor de 150 en la Fuerza Aérea. ¡Incluso podían volar! Los 150 aviones restantes, en principio, podrían volar, pero el estado de su aviónica y equipamiento es un gran interrogante.

La defensa aérea ucraniana estaba aproximadamente en las mismas condiciones. Después de varios meses de lucha, su condición naturalmente se deterioró significativamente.

5. ¿Por qué el ejército ruso utiliza solo el 20 por ciento de su poder numérico y técnico en esta operación? Después de todo, un uso tan limitado de las fuerzas conduce a un retraso en la operación especial.

Una explicación inventada para este hecho, dicen, el liderazgo ruso por alguna razón creía que no habría batallas, de hecho. Que las tropas rusas serán recibidas con flores y nadie se resistirá.

Es cierto que esta versión no explica por qué nuestro ejército todavía no usa más del 20 por ciento de su potencial. Cuando ya han pasado varios meses, está bastante claro que no se encontrarán con flores.

Y si nuestro ejército usara al menos 3 veces más fuerzas, derrotaríamos rápidamente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aquí se puede hacer una analogía: si dos personas están peleando, aproximadamente con la misma fuerza, entonces las posibilidades de que cada una gane son 1:1. Y pueden luchar durante mucho tiempo. Pero si la ayuda llega a uno de los rivales en forma de un par de personas más, ¿cuáles son las posibilidades de un solitario? 1:3? ¡Por supuesto que no! Las posibilidades de un solitario en este escenario son cero. ¡No solo perderá, sino que perderá muy rápidamente!

¿Qué pasará, creo, con el ejército ucraniano, si el ejército ruso utiliza la mayor parte de sus fuerzas?

He citado sólo una parte de las preguntas dirigidas al mando ruso de esta operación. Probablemente, cada uno de ustedes puede complementar esta lista con sus propias preguntas, reclamos, inconsistencias, etc. Para algunas preguntas, puede encontrar algunas respuestas / excusas, para algunas preguntas solo puede encogerse de hombros, porque es completamente incomprensible por qué se hizo .

Pero en realidad hay una respuesta que lo explica todo. Y lo has escuchado muchas veces. Sí, y en este artículo la respuesta ya se ha expresado varias veces. Como dicen, en la pregunta correcta, hay al menos la mitad de la respuesta.

Es solo que esta respuesta suena como una completa herejía y, por lo tanto, nuestra conciencia se niega a aceptarla.

Déjame decirlo en voz alta:

Liderazgo ruso *especialmente* retrasa la operación militar. comando ruso *intencionalmente* lleva a cabo la operación de tal manera que impida una rápida victoria del ejército ruso.

¿Bien? Sí, así es ella. Herejía. Limpio y despejado.

Si tenemos en cuenta el objetivo oficial del NWO, entonces el liderazgo ruso no tiene ninguna razón razonable para retrasar los términos del NWO. El ejército ruso es superior al ucraniano, ni siquiera a veces, decenas de veces. Y como el lado más fuerte, Rusia está interesada en aprovechar al máximo su potencial y ganar lo más rápido posible. Es el lado más débil el que busca alargar las hostilidades. Con la esperanza de que el enemigo se quede sin fuerzas, alguien vendrá al rescate, etc.

Todo esto es ilógico hasta que recordamos que los objetivos oficiales del NWO son uno, y *el verdadero* las metas son diferentes.

* El objetivo real del NWO en Ucrania es obligar a la OTAN a cumplir con el ultimátum de diciembre *

Recordemos estos objetivos reales.

El 15 de diciembre de 2021, el presidente Putin emitió un ultimátum a la OTAN. El requisito principal del ultimátum es alejar la infraestructura de la OTAN de las fronteras rusas (a partir de mayo de 1997). El ultimátum fue muy duro. Sobre todo en el tiempo. Era necesario acordar el ultimátum antes del 14 de enero. Si el ultimátum no recibe una respuesta inequívocamente positiva, entonces el ultimátum se considerará rechazado. En caso de negativa a cumplir con los requisitos del ultimátum, Rusia prometió oficialmente utilizar "métodos técnico-militares" y resolver los problemas de forma independiente.

El 14 de enero expiró el ultimátum. La OTAN en realidad se negó a cumplir con el ultimátum. 40 días después, NWO comenzó en Ucrania.

En mi opinión, todo esto dice que el objetivo real del NWO en Ucrania es obligar a la OTAN a cumplir con el ultimátum. Y si recuerdas constantemente este objetivo real, desaparecerán muchos malentendidos.

Entonces, ¿cómo podría motivarse a la OTAN para cumplir con el ultimátum?

La opción de los esfuerzos diplomáticos se implementó durante décadas, pero esto no impidió que la OTAN se acercara a nuestras fronteras, creando una amenaza directa e inmediata para nuestro país.

No pudimos ejercer ninguna presión económica efectiva sobre el bloque de la OTAN.

Entonces resulta que, de hecho, nuestras fuerzas armadas siguieron siendo la única forma de presionar a la OTAN.

Incluso aquí, sin embargo, hubo problemas. No podíamos luchar directamente con la OTAN. En mi opinión, los enfrentamientos directos entre Rusia y las fuerzas de la OTAN conducirían rápidamente al uso de armas nucleares. armas y, en última instancia, una guerra nuclear sin restricciones. Lo que no necesitamos.

Sin embargo, incluso si asumimos que por algún milagro será posible evitar el uso de armas nucleares, entonces nada brillará para nosotros de todos modos. La ventaja de la OTAN en muchas armas es demasiado grande. ¡Una ventaja en la aviación vale la pena! Y el potencial militar-industrial y económico de la OTAN en una batalla prolongada hace que nuestras perspectivas sean completamente amargas.

Por eso, la única forma de derrotar a la OTAN por las fuerzas militares es ponerla en una posición en la que este bloque se verá obligado a luchar con serias restricciones. Y nosotros, a su vez, podríamos luchar de la manera que nos sea beneficiosa en este momento.

Y Ucrania fue elegida como tal campo. Es por eso que una victoria rápida es incluso dañina para nosotros. Por ejemplo, capturamos toda Ucrania. Entonces, ¿qué sigue? ¿Cómo obligará esto a la OTAN a cumplir con el ultimátum? Por el contrario, bajo la salsa de la "Rusia agresiva", la OTAN traerá más tropas a nuestra frontera.

* Para llenar la cara del enemigo en términos favorables para nosotros *

Pero tal operación especial, que actualmente está en marcha en Ucrania, es exactamente lo que se necesita. Nuestras tropas luchan no sólo sin angustia, sino, se podría decir, con el dedo meñique de la mano izquierda. Al mismo tiempo, debido a esto, el enemigo tiene la impresión de que un poco más y los rusos se "romperán". Algunas armas más, misiles, especialistas de la OTAN, y llegará un punto de inflexión. Como resultado, la OTAN está cada vez más involucrada y atraída por este conflicto.

De hecho, la OTAN asume todos los costos de este conflicto como si estuviera directamente involucrada en él:

1. *Costes financieros de la OTAN. *Y no solo financiar el gasto militar, sino también mantener a flote la economía ucraniana (y esto sigue siendo un agujero negro). Además, las cantidades para ambas posiciones están creciendo rápidamente.

2. *Pérdidas de equipo militar de la OTAN.* Además, cuanto más lejos, más caro es el equipo.

3. *Pérdidas del propio ejército de la OTAN.* Y aunque ahora se trata en su mayoría de todo tipo de mercenarios y asesores, pero con el crecimiento en el suministro de armas de alta tecnología, la OTAN se verá obligada a enviar cada vez más especialistas técnicos, cuyas pérdidas serán dolorosas.

Es decir, la OTAN en realidad ya soporta toda la gama de consecuencias negativas de la interferencia en nuestra NVO, pero ni siquiera está cerca de usar todo su potencial contra nosotros. Una supremacía aérea de nuestra aviación cancelará todo lo que la OTAN pueda traer a Ucrania. Esta carta de triunfo no se puede interrumpir en absoluto.

Ahora, para Rusia, esta operación especial no es en absoluto una carga. Ni para la sociedad, ni para la economía. Podemos ejecutarlo a este ritmo durante varios años.

Pero la OTAN (principalmente los Estados Unidos) después de un tiempo puede descubrir problemas que requieren una solución urgente (por ejemplo, con Irán o China), y todas las fuerzas y recursos libres se conectarán con Ucrania. Además, no solo están conectados, sino que también se gastan con la aceleración. Y Rusia también ganará muy lentamente. Y la OTAN se verá obligada a pedir la paz. Y las condiciones de paz ya fueron anunciadas el 15 de diciembre de 2021.

Por supuesto, esta es solo mi opinion. Tampoco tengo ninguna duda de que Occidente está lleno de especialistas que ven este escenario. Afortunadamente para nosotros, nadie escucha a estos especialistas allí. Bueno, ¿no le quedó claro a algún especialista que la invasión estadounidense de Afganistán, en principio, no podía terminar en nada bueno para Estados Unidos? Sin embargo, Estados Unidos se topó con éxito con Afganistán.

Por cierto, sobre Afganistán. Cuando Estados Unidos estaba a punto de ocupar Afganistán por completo, nos pidieron permiso para organizar una base de transbordo en nuestro territorio. Por supuesto, en principio podrían prescindir de una base en nuestro territorio, pero esta base les facilitó mucho el transporte de carga militar a Afganistán. Les dimos esa oportunidad. Como resultado, Estados Unidos fue derrotado allí. Aquí hay un ejemplo concreto de cómo facilitar el transporte de suministros militares a nuestro enemigo contribuyó a la derrota de este enemigo.

Esta es la pregunta de por qué no destruyen la infraestructura de transporte en Ucrania. Necesitamos que el enemigo use esta infraestructura para llegar a nosotros. ¿Dónde podemos golpearlo en la cara? *beneficioso para nosotros* condiciones

Bueno, en conclusión. Aunque veo tal desarrollo, no estoy del todo seguro de que ganemos directamente al cien por cien. El enemigo es demasiado fuerte y la vida es complicada.

Ya veremos


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hay una declaración de De Gaulle respecto al poderío nuclear ruso frente al francés donde dijo que Francia tenía capacidad de matar a más de 100 millones de soviéticos y que la URSS no podía hacer lo mismo con los franceses. Trasladando eso al mundo actual EEUU podría matar a 500 millones de chinos, pero lo que no va a pasar de ninguna de las maneras es que China mate a 500 millones de norteamericanos.



Eso está fuera de toda duda...


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Con dibujitos la gente lo pilla mejor :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es una cosa muy estudiada y bien sabida. Aun así aun hay gente que ve aliens, y peor aun, desalmados que los alientan y los confunden más de lo que ya están.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice el Pais, que Rusia ha bombardeado Donetsk, tal cual, y que ha matado a unos cuantos civiles.
> 
> Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia que un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús causa al menos ocho muertos en Donetsk
> 
> ...



Yo no mataría a tiros la redacción sin hacer limpieza propia entre la que me incluyo yo. No sé en que punto nos dejamos que nos tomaran por tontos sin disimulo.


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice el Pais, que Rusia ha bombardeado Donetsk, tal cual, y que ha matado a unos cuantos civiles.
> 
> Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia que un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús causa al menos ocho muertos en Donetsk
> 
> ...



Probablemente.
Pero sólo hacen su trabajo. Algún día el periodismo será una profesión digna, pero no hoy.

EDITO: ¿alguien sabe si el pollo es tan zafio como estos pobres mentirosos, como para traer esta noticia al foro? Como lo tengo _apartado_, estoy bastante ausente de la relidad de Utopía.


----------



## Bartleby (4 Ago 2022)

Conversación durante el café hoy jueves cuatro de agosto. Hablando del viaje de Pelosi a Taiwan. Comenta uno de los presentes, persona con titulación superior y un buen empleo. _"Lo de Pelosi con China es algo personal, porque ella estuvo en Tiananmen cuando las protestas, estuvo como activista y vio toda la matanza que causaron los chinos"._

Reconozco que últimamente estoy corriendo grave riesgo de atragantarme tomando el café. De verdad, ¿gente a la que se le atribuye unas aptitudes intelectuales mínimamente normales, pueden ser tan tontos?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿pm que es? ¿Puta mierda?
> 
> Por que son las 13:00h o las 01:00pm



Correcto, mas bien despues de las 12pm que son de la tarde y 12 am de la madrugada.

Virene del latin, es post meridiam y ant meridiam.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice *el Pais*, que Rusia ha bombardeado Donetsk, tal cual, y que ha matado a unos cuantos civiles.
> 
> Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia que un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús causa al menos ocho muertos en Donetsk
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (4 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Con dibujitos la gente lo pilla mejor :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145800
> 
> ...



La historia de los renos quizá sea demasiado buena como para ser cierta...

Aunque es probable que el exceso de población causara problemas en el futuro, parece ser que lo que acabó con (casi todos) ellos fue un invierno muy chungo, que endureció demasiado la nieve y no la podían partir con la pezuñas:

Miller, F. L., Barry, S. J., & Calvert, W. A. (2005). St. Matthew Island reindeer crash revisited: Their demise was not nigh—but then, why did they die?. Rangifer, 185-197.

_"No creemos que la limitación de alimentos dependiente de la densidad haya sido el factor principal o incluso un factor esencial necesario en el colapso de renos de la isla de St. Matthew en 1963-64. Los parámetros de la población no corroboran la limitación alimentaria letal o incluso avanzada severa antes del colapso. La población de renos creció a una tasa anual promedio excepcionalmente alta del 32% durante los 19 años posteriores a la introducción y hasta el año del accidente. No cuestionamos la conclusión de Klein (1968) de que la población de renos en rápida expansión redujo la abundancia de líquenes y creemos que habría habido una respuesta futura dependiente de la densidad si el severo clima invernal de 1963-64 no hubiera causado el colapso prematuramente."_ 

De ser así, sería un ejemplo de crisis por estar una especie en un entorno que no es el suyo natural, más que de agotamiento de recursos.

Deberíamos volver a soltar renos para salir de dudas...


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> se ha utilizado como alternativa a imperio el término monarquía hispánica (imperio fue el británico de la india y sobre todo los destrozos civilizatorios de franceses y belgas en áfrica.. los holandeses en indonesia... maquinas de poder exclusivamente extractivas y de una época en la que el "imperio español" ya había desaparecido)
> los reinos de la monarquía hispánica tenían en madrid "embajadas", los consejos, incluido el consejo de castilla..
> 
> 
> ...



También para diferenciar, se ha usado 'Imperio Colonial' para referirse a los parasitarios (extractivos-no incluyentes). El nuestro era una ampliación de España, con provincias. Al estilo romano, pero mejor, más humano.


----------



## Elimina (4 Ago 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> La historia de los renos quizá sea demasiado buena como para ser cierta...
> 
> Aunque es probable que el exceso de población causara problemas en el futuro, parece ser que lo que acabó con (casi todos) ellos fue un invierno muy chungo, que endureció demasiado la nieve y no la podían partir con la pezuñas:
> 
> ...



Síiii


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

*Drogas psicotrópicas encontradas en posiciones abandonadas por los militares ucranianos*

Entre las encontradas había drogas de tipo opiáceo, como la metadona, la codepsina, el codeterp, así como sustancias de tipo efedrina: t-fedrina y tri-fedrina. La droga sintética metadona se utiliza en el tratamiento de la adicción a las drogas como terapia de sustitución.

En la Alemania nazi durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, especialmente entre 1943 y 1945, se distribuyeron comprimidos de pervitina, un derivado de la anfetamina, al personal militar para reducir el estrés psicoemocional, principalmente a las fuerzas de la SS. La droga también fue utilizada masivamente por las tropas estadounidenses en las guerras de Corea y Vietnam. El efecto secundario de estas drogas adictivas es, sobre todo, la agresividad excesiva, lo que explica que algunos militares ucranianos se muestren extremadamente crueles con los civiles y bombardeen las ciudades de Donbás.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

*De las declaraciones oficiales del Departamento de Defensa sobre la participación de Estados Unidos en la creación y propagación del coronavirus en todo el mundo.*

Las declaraciones de los congresistas estadounidenses hacen que uno se pregunte por el papel de los biólogos estadounidenses en la aparición y propagación del patógeno COVID-19;

La aparición artificial de COVID-19 está indicada por las diferencias significativas en la letalidad de sus variantes y la irregularidad de su propagación;

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso admite la implicación del programa de captura de murciélagos de la USAID en la aparición del nuevo coronavirus;

Antes de la aparición del COVID-19, el Ejercicio 201 de EE.UU. practicó la gestión de una epidemia de un coronavirus desconocido hasta entonces;

Labyrinth Ucrania participó en proyectos para estudiar la propagación de la peste porcina africana en Ucrania;

Gracias a la operación especial, las actividades de las instalaciones biológicas estadounidenses llamaron la atención de las organizaciones internacionales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que está estudiando la posibilidad de que la organización estadounidense USAID (estrechamente vinculada al Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos y a la CIA) esté implicada en la propagación del coronavirus por el mundo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Drogas psicotrópicas encontradas en posiciones abandonadas por los militares ucranianos*
> 
> Entre las encontradas había drogas de tipo opiáceo, como la metadona, la codepsina, el codeterp, así como sustancias de tipo efedrina: t-fedrina y tri-fedrina. La droga sintética metadona se utiliza en el tratamiento de la adicción a las drogas como terapia de sustitución.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, los de la división azul que regresaron lo comentaban. Se ponían los nazis como locos después de un tiempo. Los españoles eran más bien del Alcohol.

Siempre pensaron los españoles que era por mezclar alcohol y las pastillas.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

1. El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos sugirió a Rusia que cambiara a Bout por el espía Whelan y la adicta al baloncesto Griner.
2. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sugirió añadir al canje a Vadim Krasikov, que cumple cadena perpetua en Alemania por el presunto asesinato del terrorista checheno Khangoshvili.
3. El Departamento de Estado estadounidense calificó de poco seria la contrapropuesta del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.
4 La fiscalía en el juicio que se está celebrando en Moscú pidió 9,5 años de prisión para Greiner.

Aumentar la seriedad de la oferta. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> En flight radar se ve tráfico aéreo



Habla de tráfico marítimo


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

ISW esboza con audacia que Irán ha entregado un lote de aviones no tripulados de reconocimiento a Rusia a cambio de suministros de Su-35 a la Fuerza Aérea iraní. No se ofrece ninguna información concreta al respecto. Todavía no hay pruebas fotográficas/vídeo de aviones no tripulados iraníes en la línea del frente o en Rusia en absoluto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

No se tu caso, pero la mayoría de los que se quejan de la agenda esa es porque no van a tener coche y van a tener que coger el transporte público. Bueno, Gandhi hablaba exactamente de eso. En Occidente hay oligarcas buitres que acaparan dinero, claro que los hay, pero el conjunto de su población malgasta recursos a nivel agujero negro y, según leo a los críticos de la agenda esa, es a ese desperdicio a lo que no quieren renunciar escudándose en no se que oscuras conspiraciones.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> China no va a invadir Taiwán mediante misiles
> Bloqueará la isla. Hará ejercicios militares para que los habitantes sepan que es mejor ser chinos q convertirse en una ucrania..
> Fomentará un partido independentista radical y los propios twaneses votarán a la opción correcta.
> Y listto
> ...



Nadie puede invadir nada 'mediante misiles'. Bueno, a no ser que sea un personaje de Dr. Strangelove...


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Gran incendio y explosiones en un depósito de municiones cerca de Berlín donde se almacenaban proyectiles que debían ser eliminados. El fuego se ha extendido al bosque de Grunewald que lo rodea. Las explosiones continúan y los bomberos no pueden iniciar la extinción.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Un escalón de equipamiento militar chino en la región de Rostov.

Los suscriptores capturaron un tren con equipo militar del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China en una línea cerca de la aldea de Alekseevo-Lozovskoye en la región de Rostov.

La primera reacción de un civil es, previsiblemente, que China puede estar implicada en el conflicto de Ucrania.

*Pero este no es el caso.

A finales de agosto comenzará una competición entre militares de distintos países -los Juegos Internacionales del Ejército 2022- en la que China participa activamente.

Es probable que el equipo del EPL esté de camino a las sedes de una de las competiciones*









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *¿Por qué todos se olvidaron de la verdadera razón del SVO en Ucrania?*
> 
> Hoy, 11: 00
> 
> ...



Espero que @MiguelLacano lea este análisis que explica perfectamente por qué la lentitud en la ejecución es en este caso particular una ventaja buscada de forma deliberada, aunque pueda parecer desidia o negligencia para quien considere la velocidad un valor _per se_.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

La payasada de la turbina Nord Stream continúa.
Después de que Gazprom dijera ayer que no se podía entregar a Rusia debido a las sanciones, Siemens dice que la turbina está totalmente operativa y está a la espera de entregarla a Rusia.

¿Lo necesitamos?









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espero que @MiguelLacano lea este análisis que explica perfectamente por qué la lentitud en la ejecución es en este caso particular una ventaja buscada de forma deliberada, aunque pueda parecer desidia o negligencia para quien considere la velocidad un valor _per se_.



creo q resume muy bien la nada improvisada acción qu es casi solo policial pero muy estudiada mucho tiempo. y que llevará a la victoria una causa justa arruinando aún más a los arruinados en su ruina intolerable para nuestro pijerío. como los chinos pero bien sin desmerecerlos pero les falta un hervor que ya tendran
dominan muy bien el palo economico y juntos no los para nadie, sumele irán y demás discolos y nos estan pintando la cara sin demasiada sangre

eso es bueno pa todo kisque, menos sangre y mas neuronas. el puto odio no lleva a nada y al mulo le convence mas el caramelo que el palo

a ver si da tiempo


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (4 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que no es sencillo? claro que lo es, y más cuando ya han decidido que no pueden permitirse que China siga ganando músculo ¿Que es posible que a los yankis les caiga algún misil? pues vale, los que palmarán serán civiles y luego con reconstruir y ganar un pastizal con ello, solucionado. Pero China arrasada. Y si no lo hacen ya y se esperan, entonces no serán 'unos pocos misiles', serán tantos como para arrasarlos. Si la cuestión es muy sencilla. No lo sería para otra nación, pero para ellos que todavía tienen más fuerza que nadie y un masivo control de los medios de comunicación, sí.



En el momento que un sólo misil nuclear salga de un silo, vaya donde vaya, la suerte está echada. Se abre la veda para TODOS. Si gUSAnia piensa en algún momento que puede nukear China y que no pase nada, es que realmente están gobernados por mandriles. 
El problema es que que hay mandriles en la casa blanca y en el pentágono que creen de verdad en este escenario. Yo alucino con tamaña necedad. Ya no es una cuestión de que destruyo y luego reconstruyo, es que se está jugando con la posible EXTINCIÓN de la mayor parte de la vida en la Tierra.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Derribar un avión militar yanqui hubiese supuesto un casus belli de libro, China necesita que USA le ataque directamente, otra cosas solo sería provocar un Pearl Harbour, cosa que los Bastardos están esperando. Dado que USA necesita desesperdamente una guerra con China, solo hay que esperar que pierdan los nervios.



Eso ya lo sabíamos. El problema es que tus queridos chinorris comunistas amenazaron para luego envainársela en 3,2,1. Si se hubiesen limitado, que es lo lógico, a una simple queja, ahora no estaría el mundo occidental burlándose. Han hecho el primo.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ago 2022)

¿LLá?


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Japón afirma que China lanzó cuatro misiles balísticos sobre Taiwán que sobrevolaron la isla y cayeron en el océano. Japón había informado anteriormente de que 5 misiles chinos cayeron en la zona económica de Japón durante el ejercicio con misiles.

Además de mover los músculos, el ejercicio en curso ha causado problemas con el tráfico aéreo y el transporte marítimo en Taiwán. Hasta ahora, son locales. Que se conviertan en algo sistémico dependerá de cuánto tiempo mantenga China un alto grado de actividad militar en torno a la isla que inflija daños económicos a Taiwán por las dificultades en las comunicaciones de transporte.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ago 2022)

clip 1#

En respuesta al aumento de los bombardeos y ataques con cohetes en áreas residenciales de Donetsk, las fuerzas aliadas aumentaron la intensidad de los ataques de artillería, cohetes y bombas contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El área forestal al este de Avdiivka es un área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con varias líneas de trincheras y puestos de tiro de hormigón para que resistan tiempo.

Después de la captura de Kamenka, esta zona fortificada se convierte en uno de los próximos objetivos de la Milicia Popular de la RPD.

Las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son destruidas durante muchos días de intensos bombardeos, después de lo cual los restos de las unidades ucranianas se ven obligados a abandonar sus posiciones. Paso a paso, la Milicia Popular de la RPD se adentra en el área fortificada de Avdiivka.

Las batallas al este de Avdiivka son parte de las operaciones ofensivas locales de las fuerzas aliadas en la dirección de Donetsk, cuyo objetivo es destruir la infantería ucraniana que llega en rotación, distraer la atención del enemigo de las áreas residenciales de la ciudad, destruir los morteros enemigos, las posiciones de artillería y ampliar la zona de seguridad alrededor de Donetsk.

Simultáneamente con el impacto del fuego en el área de la carretera Donetsk-Konstantinovka, se están produciendo enfrentamientos locales al sur de Avdiivka a lo largo de la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk en los pueblos de Peski y Maryinka.

Clip 2 #

Aproximadamente a las 3 a. m., las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra la planta de Zvezda en Zaporozhye. Hay instalaciones de almacenamiento para productos derivados del petróleo en el territorio de la empresa.

Debido a las explosiones, las casas fueron dañadas cerca de la planta. Las autoridades locales dijeron que nadie resultó herido.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU ha admitido una retirada cerca de Avdeevka, cerca de la mina Butovka, que se presenta como una "retirada a posiciones más favorables". 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Ago 2022)

*Los yanquis, enemigos de la humanidad*


“Hay que encender el horno, para que todos puedan hornear pan.» -José Martí

Con el ejército que más derrotas ha sufrido en los siglos XX y lo que va del XXI, Estados Unidos sabe que su única fuerza real es el armamento nuclear. Es decir poner en riesgo a toda la humanidad, a nombre de qué, de quiénes, de qué ideales, de qué moral u ética. De hecho las únicas dos victorias de la infantería de marina yanqui, han sido la destrucción del barrio de Chorrillos en Panamá en 1989, donde murieron 5000 civiles panameños y la invasión a Grenada 6 años antes en 1983. Grenada poderosa isla caribeña, primer exportador de nuez moscada y con una población de 112,000 habitantes (ciento doce mil).

Unas semanas atrás, setecientos policías no pudieron con un fusilero de 22 años y dejaron que asesinaran a 20 niños y niñas en el reciente tiroteo en una escuela. ¿Qué es esto, el resurgimiento de la supremacía blanca? Los anglos contra sus compatriotas negros a quienes los policías, asesinan a tiros en las calles e incluso los ahorcan con una rodilla en el cuello; los wasp contra latinos y orientales. ¿Retornamos al fasci/nazismo encubierto?

Biden y Pelosi, paladines de la democracia ponen en riesgo a la humanidad entera en defensa de qué. Los anglosajones, Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Nueva Zelanda Australia, y ahora sus súbditos de la OTAN provocan una situación con riesgo de destrucción sin precedentes, conscientes de ser los potenciales asesinos de la humanidad. El tema no es democracia contra autoritarismo El tema es bajo y perverso. Es el Gran Capital. Es la codicia desmedida de los propietarios del mundo. El reacomodo geopolítico y la caída del Imperio. Triste. Así de simple. No quieren dejar de ganar miles de millones de dólares que ya ni siquiera podrán gastar.

*La provocación de los EE.UU. contra China*
Triste papel de Tsai-Ing Wen, Presidenta de Taiwán (que ellos llaman República China), que no supo ni tuvo el coraje de rechazar la auto invitación de Nancy Pelosi, a sabiendas de que el gran pagano de esta provocación será su propio pueblo, sea cual sea el desenlace, que rogamos todos que no sea militar. Cobarde y genuflexa. Incapaz de defender a su propio pueblo, al igual que todas estas oligarquías que nos gobiernan.

¿En qué radica hoy la esperanza de los pueblos del mundo? En la firmeza y sabiduría política del Gobierno y Partido Comunista Chino de no caer en una respuesta nuclear. De todas maneras es una provocación que recibirá una respuesta.

Estados Unidos ha puesto en la palestra a China y Rusia como los defensores de los pueblos y países democráticos del mundo, paradoja de la concepción de sí mismos, de los propios yanquis.

La esperanza también radica en las contradicciones que existen en los EE.UU. Contradicciones de clase, étnicas y de los propios intereses del capital, que ven en el poderío de la industria armamentista como el único factor de decisión real en ese país.

*La respuesta mundial*
“Hemos tenido suerte, de momento. Pero la suerte no es una estrategia, y tampoco hará de escudo contra las tensiones geopolíticas que podrían convertirse en conflicto nuclear”, avisó Antonio Guterres, Secretario General de la ONU.

Una urgente condena de la Asamblea General se requiere. Claro que esto no cambiará la actitud de los Estados Unidos, a quien nada importan estas condenas, pero sí nos importa a los pueblos del Mundo que los gobiernos, repudien y rechacen esta decisión de aniquilarnos por parte de esa lumpenoligarquía que gobierna a los EEUU y a la UE.

Las calles deberían llenarse repudiando la presencia de las embajadas estadounidense en todo el mundo. Cerrarle el comercio, cerrarles las puertas de toda posibilidad de alianzas, esa debe ser la respuesta mundial. Ilusoria, tal vez, pero indispensable.

*Nuestramérica*
El enorme coraje demostrado por la juventud y el pueblo chileno para conquistar el derecho a la democracia; la heroicidad del pueblo colombiano para votar por un candidato que no pertenece a la lumpenoligarquía que los gobierna; el valor de los ecuatorianos y en particular de su Movimiento indígena, en el combate al neoliberalismo; la conciencia del pueblo peruano al votar en contra de del fascismo mafioso de los Fujimori y compañía, aunque no haya dado el resultado esperado por la reconstrucción del país; la derrota del fascismo apoyado por la OEA y los EEUU, en Bolivia; el voto mexicano por un dirigente popular y democrático; el voto argentino; el extraordinario voto del pueblo hondureño por una mujer soberanista. 

La heroicidad del pueblo, Partido y Gobierno de Cuba ante el bloqueo criminal; la irreductible voluntad del pueblo y Gobierno Sandinista por la defensa de su soberanía; Venezuela, con firmeza reconstruye su economía y se enfrenta con escudo y espada bolivariana al Imperio y sus adláteres.

Esta es Nuestramérica, territorio de paz que junto con el Caribe no cede. Pero esta América deberá mostrase muy fuerte en el futuro cercano. El pueblo brasileño deberá mostrar su coraje de luchador y derrotar a Bolsonaro. Con una alianza de México, Argentina, juntos en los BRICS (Brasil, Rusia, India, China, Sudáfrica) es factible detener la insanía imperial de los EEU y sus súbditos sajones o no.

Salvo en la conflagración nuclear de resultados innombrables, los EE.UU. y la “supremacía blanca”, que hoy pretenden imponer aunque parezca mentira, ha sido y será derrotada por los pueblos. Y en particular, aquí, por nuestros pueblos como hemos demostrado más de una vez. Y las últimas muy recientes que acabo de enumerar.

“Los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, parecen destinados por la Providencia a plagar la América toda _(y al Mundo le añadimos) _de miserias en nombre de la Libertad”
-Simón Bolívar


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Estas imágenes muestran posiciones de las AFU ardiendo cerca de Marinka, cerca de Donetsk









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reconoció la pérdida de la mina de Butovka, la rendición de las posiciones cerca de Avdiivka y en dirección a Artemivsk*

"El enemigo ha intensificado las acciones de asalto en la dirección de Avdiivka para empujar a las tropas ucranianas fuera de las líneas ocupadas con el fin de capturar Avdiivka y Peski", dijo el jefe adjunto de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor de las AFU, A. Gromov.

Tras un uso masivo de la aviación y la artillería el 30 de julio, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se vieron obligadas a abandonar la mina de Butovka y a pasar a la defensa del sur de Avdiyivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A los EEUU les interesa una Europa debilitada y postrada ante ellos, que compre su gas y su armamento. Para ello, ha colocado a un montón de teleñecos en los diferentes gobiernos e instituciones europeas. Nadie con dos dedos de frente habría tomado la serie de medidas que han servido para dañar la economía e imagen de los europeos. A menos, claro está, que esa fuera precisamente su misión.



En mi opinión esto no va de un manojo de dirigentes inútiles o vendidos que quieren hundir la UE, sino de la adopción de una cultura egocéntrica y supremacista, de desprecio a todo lo ajeno, de exaltación a lo que englobamos como "cultura occidental"

Hasta Jose Antonio Zorrilla,, ese exdiplomático que se ha hecho famoso exponiendo el nazismo en Ucrania, también dice en el vídeo, que pertenece a la cultura occidental y "prefiero que me apuñalen en el metro de Nueva York a vivir feliz y contento en la prefectura de Samara"

Y esa idea la tenemos absorbida hasta lo más profundo de nuestros huesos. Hablad con cualquier persona de vuestro entorno, y posiblemente no encontréis a uno solo que no encuentre inconcebible que un ucraniano prefiera ser ruso a pertenecer a la UE.

Tenemos desprecio a todo lo que esté fuera de EEUU o la UE y ese miedo a quedarnos solos culturalmente es lo que hace que estemos dispuestos a que EEUU nos arrastre al fondo

En este vídeo de Adrián Díaz sobre un artículo del "filósofo" Peter Sloterdijk se ve claramente el concepto que tenemos de cultura occidental en contraposición con "el resto"


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

No se yo en que beneficia a Bill Gates que se vendan la décima parte de ordenadores de los que se venden ahora. O a BMW que se vendan la cuarta parte de coches. Las "élites" occidentales no controlan nada, ni tienen planeado nada más allá de cuatro directrices inútiles (la agenda esa) a ver si engañan al planeta y alargan el momio un poco más. La primera falacia es que tienen capacidad de controlar algo. No controlan nada. Lo único que pueden hacer es daño, eso sobrado, no han hecho nunca otra cosa.

El kobi, por ejemplo, no ha sido un plan para no se que cosas. El kobi es el paradigma del colapso sistémico que nace del colapso mental de los individuos que lo integran, desde el primero hasta el último: ha sido literalmente imposible, IMPOSIBLE, convencer a la gente de cosas como reducir los contactos, ponerse una mascarilla y vacunarse contra una enfermedad bastante jodida. No llamaría a eso ni siquiera un sacrificio. Repito IMPOSIBLE. La gente ha caído como moscas, 10-15 millones de muertos en todo el mundo que sin medidas hubieran sido fácilmente no sé, ¿100 millones? El único país que ha contenido al bicho ha sido China, a base de hostias por supuesto y de llevarse a la gente de sus putas casas a hacer cuarentenas de verdad, no los mierdoaislamientos de chichinabo que hemos hecho aquí.

Las sociedades colapsan por incapacidad mental de adaptarse a lo nuevo y occidente está colapsando por éso, porque desde el primer oligarca hasta el último mono nos negamos a adaptarnos a lo que viene. "Madrid no se apaga"


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

La RPC está revelando gradualmente los mapas de las "operaciones militares claramente enfocadas" anunciadas en respuesta a la dramática visita de la presidenta Nancy Pelosi al aeropuerto de Taipei. Nuestro amigo Artem Maltsev entró en detalles. En pocas palabras: bienvenidos a la cuarta crisis del estrecho de Taiwán.

Al igual que en 1996, los lanzamientos de misiles balísticos, así como las maniobras navales y las actividades para practicar una operación de desembarco son los principales argumentos hasta ahora. Ya se han publicado los NOTAM de las zonas de ejercicio previstas. A primera vista, uno podría tener la impresión de que la RPC está rodeando la isla por todos lados, preparando un bloqueo o algo peor. Las infografías que muestran los despliegues aéreos y navales junto a la isla están obviamente destinadas a crear ese efecto.

De hecho, los cuadrantes más cercanos al suroeste y al noreste de Taiwán son zonas de llegada de misiles, mientras que los aviones y los buques de superficie probablemente se mantengan a cierta distancia. Esto último queda bien ilustrado por la anterior crisis de 1995-1996, cuando la esquina de una de las "plazas de llegada" tocaba limpiamente el límite de la zona de las 12 millas. En la actualidad, la plaza en cuestión se ha desplazado ostensiblemente hacia el interior de las aguas territoriales, tocando suavemente el límite de las aguas ahora interiores de Taiwán. Para los Estados verdaderamente independientes, la soberanía sobre las aguas interiores equivale a la soberanía sobre la tierra. Por supuesto, ni China ni la mitad de la comunidad internacional consideran la isla de Taiwán como aguas soberanas porque China es una e indivisible. Sin embargo, la dirección militar y política de China ha hecho el gesto adecuado, con mucha suavidad y cautela.

Ahora, sobre los #clips: hemos visto al menos 11 lanzamientos de misiles balísticos de corto y medio alcance en las últimas 24 horas: según datos preliminares, se trata de los sistemas DF-11 y DF-15. Tras la producción masiva en los años 90 y 2000, el arsenal de estos misiles puede acercarse a los 1.500. En comparación, China sólo disparó seis misiles de la misma clase durante los dos años de la crisis anterior.

Además, los últimos MLRS PHL-16 con un calibre inusual: 370 mm estuvieron involucrados en los ataques. Se trata esencialmente de un complejo especialmente diseñado para apuntar a la parte continental de Taiwán como sustituto rentable de los misiles balísticos de corto alcance (en este papel puede compararse con el ya ampliamente conocido HIMARS, y mencionar la tesis repetidamente expresada de la convergencia y mezcla de las categorías de "MLRS pesados" y "misiles balísticos tácticos").

En un futuro próximo cabe esperar el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos más avanzados: el famoso "asesino de portaaviones" DF-21D y su hermana mayor de alcance intermedio DF-26. También circulan rumores sobre una demostración del DF-17 con un nuevo planeador hipersónico. Sería interesante ver los resultados de las pruebas de estos misiles contra objetivos móviles de superficie, pero francamente, es dudoso que los chinos hayan remolcado un barco objetivo a la zona adecuada con antelación.

En general, el arsenal de misiles de China es hoy un equilibrio desconocido entre los modelos de gran capacidad de los sistemas de la generación pasada y sus homólogos más modernos y avanzados. En consecuencia, los lanzamientos masivos de misiles balísticos como el DF-16 y el DF-21 pueden ser una señal de relativa confianza en la profundidad de la última parte de su "bodega de pólvora". Lo contrario también es cierto.

Los isleños, en cualquier caso, sólo pueden disfrutar de los fuegos artificiales: aunque Taiwán cuenta con un sistema BMD bastante avanzado (Patriot PAC-3 y el local Tien Kung-III), todavía no llega a las zonas de tiro.

Sin embargo, desde el punto de vista militar, está claro que estos misiles no aportarán nada fundamentalmente nuevo a la ecuación del estrecho. La posibilidad de bombardear masivamente Taiwán se considera desde hace tiempo una de las principales bazas de China en caso de escalada del conflicto. Sin embargo, la experiencia de los últimos acontecimientos demuestra claramente que, aunque la defensa antimisiles es objetivamente limitada en cuanto a su utilidad, las fuerzas armadas desplegadas en las aglomeraciones urbanas son perfectamente capaces de absorber esos ataques manteniendo la estabilidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Los coreanos malos no quieren recibir a la bruja, no querrán lios con el Amado Lider:


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabíamos. El problema es que tus queridos chinorris comunistas amenazaron para luego envainársela en 3,2,1. Si se hubiesen limitado, que es lo lógico, a una simple queja, ahora no estaría el mundo occidental burlándose. Han hecho el primo.



Muestreme una sola declaración oficial de las autoridades chinas donde amenacen con un hecho concreto, el ruido mediático no es postura oficial.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ago 2022)

*El bajo nivel del Rin afectará a la producción de dos centrales de carbón alemanas*
16:24 || 04/08/2022


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Eliminado un teniente coronel ucraniano cerca de Marinka

Se ha sabido que el teniente coronel ucraniano Bakhtihor Mirzoshoyev murió cerca de Marinka el 1 de agosto como consecuencia de un ataque de artillería de las fuerzas aliadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que dice el Pais, que Rusia ha bombardeado Donetsk, tal cual, y que ha matado a unos cuantos civiles.
> 
> Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia que un ataque ruso contra una parada de autobús causa al menos ocho muertos en Donetsk
> 
> ...



Yo creo q ya la culpa es de la gente.... Con algunos no hay nada que hacer


----------



## JAG63 (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## silenus (4 Ago 2022)

No solo nazis, sino ateos: Rusia cambia su narrativa interna para justificar la invasión de Ucrania


Moscú ha elaborado sendos manuales en los que se “recomienda” a los medios de comunicación públicos dar un paso más allá y acusarlos de “ateos” e “impíos”




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si matas a 100 millones de sovieticos en aquella epoca te quedaban otros 100. Logicamente Rusia no podría hacer lo mismo no tiene tantos habitantes se que es de perogrullo pero en el foro hay de todo.



Pero si es que da igual. Matar a 40M de americanos bien elegidos dejan a USA en la edad de piedra. Estados enteros como Florida y todo el sur menos parte de Texas , más todo el centro y Medio Oeste solo contienen viejos e idiotas quemarecursos. Incluso en la costa Este todo el talento con utilidad práctica está en Boston y el área de Norfolk, lo demás es paja pura, financieros y abogados que en un pais destrozado son puro lastre. Lo que fue muy atrevido por parte de CDG es imaginar que con la mierda de "force de frappe" gala se puede matar a 100M de personas. Francia da para lo que da, y ahora mismo ya es testimonial.


----------



## Teuro (4 Ago 2022)

El otro día saltó la noticia de que Arabia quiere construir un edificio de 170km le largo x 500m de alto. Se presupone que el edificio será autosuficiente en alimentación. Si consiguen resolver el problema energético y que la gente vida en una colmena sería la solución perfecta a la superpoblación. Es más, este tipo de obras hechas en Arabia se pueden hacer perfectamente en Marte o la Luna y son sin duda la forma de expandirse en el Sistema Solar de una forma rudimentaria, pero sostenible.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ha perdido la guerra en Formosa, la sacada de rabo de la bruja ha motivado el pánico de todos los mass mierda españoles, hasta Caracaballo Fumanal se va por las bragas para abajo:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

La falta de cobertura aérea al final pasa factura sobre la artillería, por mucho que se intente ocultar…lento y doloroso y también efectivo el paso a paso…





РАЗГРОМ ВСУ в Песках - у них нет артиллерии! Последние новости с Украины за последний час 4 августа (21 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

El Estado Mayor de las AFU también ha confirmado hoy la pérdida total de Semigorie, y los combates en las afueras de la aldea de Kodema, que forma parte de la línea defensiva Kodema-Zaitseve que cubre Artemivsk desde el sureste.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania ha perdido la guerra en Formosa, la sacada de rabo de la bruja ha motivado el pánico de todos los mass mierda españoles, hasta Caracaballo Fumanal se va por las bragas para abajo:



Y esa pedorra quien es?


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *El otro día saltó la noticia de que Arabia quiere construir un edificio de 170km le largo x 500m de alto.* Se presupone que el edificio será autosuficiente en alimentación. Si consiguen resolver el problema energético y que la gente vida en una colmena sería la solución perfecta a la superpoblación. Es más, este tipo de obras hechas en Arabia se pueden hacer perfectamente en Marte o la Luna y son sin duda la forma de expandirse en el Sistema Solar de una forma rudimentaria, pero sostenible.



La fortaleza de los Harkkonen ....


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Griner, la drogadicta del baloncesto estadounidense, fue condenada a 9,5 años de prisión + 1.000.000 de rublos de multa, tal y como había solicitado la fiscalía. El tribunal también señaló que Griner se había declarado parcialmente culpable.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1. El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos sugirió a Rusia que cambiara a Bout por el espía Whelan y la adicta al baloncesto Griner.
> 2. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sugirió añadir al canje a Vadim Krasikov, que cumple cadena perpetua en Alemania por el presunto asesinato del terrorista checheno Khangoshvili.
> 3. El Departamento de Estado estadounidense calificó de poco seria la contrapropuesta del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.
> 4 La fiscalía en el juicio que se está celebrando en Moscú pidió 9,5 años de prisión para Greiner.
> ...



Solo los usanos hacen propuestas serias, segun ellos claro !!!.  

PD- Era Teniente Coronel en la reserva de las AFU, cuando se paso EN EL 2014, a los patriotas novorrusos.
Después de graduarse con un título en desarrollo de software para sistemas de guía de misiles balísticos, Kachura trabajó en la aplicación de la ley durante 16 años. Al momento de dejar el servicio tenía el grado de teniente coronel.

Cuando en 2014 las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque contra el Donbass, Olga se unió voluntariamente a las filas de los defensores de la república y tomó el mando de la división BM-21 Grad MLRS.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

El Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación rodea Formosa por mar y aire, sus misiles rugen por encima de la isla sin que los lacayos de los yanquis puedan hacer nada, ¿Donde está la VII Flota y sus rutilantes portaaviones? ¿porque no atacan a los camaradas chinos? ¿tienen miedito? ¿no decia la bruja que "nunca abandonarian a Taiwan"? que rápido ha terminado el apoyo. ¿que va a pasar si el bloqueo continua sine die?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

Desde la CNN siguen diciendo que China no quiere un conflicto directo, pero que la visita de la vieja ha hecho que muestren el poder que tienen

También apuntan que hay muchos ciudadanos chinos pidiendo una respuesta más dura y que la bofetada de la vieja a Xi puede desencadenar una crisis aún mayor

Por otro lado dicen que la respuesta de China es desproporcionada

Parece que están preparando a la población para el nuevo frente


----------



## Adriano II (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Estado Mayor de las AFU también ha confirmado hoy la pérdida total de Semigorie, y los combates en las afueras de la aldea de Kodema, que forma parte de la línea defensiva Kodema-Zaitseve que cubre Artemivsk desde el sureste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos rusos son más lentos tomando ciudades que el caballo del malo, me exaspera lo lentos que son

Como mañana a la mañana sigan a las puertas Artemivsk y no hayan entrado en la ciudad me paso al bando ukro que al final parece que les irá mejor ...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ago 2022)

*Off-Topic carnívoro*

Sobre la carne sintética hay muchas dudas, la idea inicial es sencilla, tomar células madres y hacer que se desarrollen mediante enzimas a tejido muscular, hasta ahí todo sencillo.

Problemas, la carne no es solo tejido muscular, sino que necesita arterias y venas para poder crecer en grosor por lo que ya es necesario un sistema circulatorio que aporte oxigeno a las células lo que implica que haya un sistema respiratorio aunque sea un pulmón artificial exterior y una bomba de circulación sanguínea. la alternativa es un corazón, unos pulmones y el sistema nervioso que los controla junto ya no digo un cerebro pero si unos ganglios nerviosos como los que tienen los insectos que los controle.

Más problemas, ya hemos visto que necesitamos un riego sanguíneo continuado, has de dirigir a las células madre para que creen tejido muscular y sanguíneo, pero esto que nos puede alimentar también puede alimentar a virus y bacterias, o se crea esta carne en un laboratorio nivel 4 de bioseguridad o la carne esta expuesta y sin defensas a cualquier microorganismo, hemos pues de inyectar antibióticos contra las bacterias y anticuerpos contra los virus, es viable, tal como esta la biología actualmente no ya que nada puede sustituir al complejo sistema inmunológico que han desarrollado durante cientos de millones de años los animales.

Al final tenemos que desarrollar tejido muscular, sanguíneo y crear un sistema inmunológico, dejo aparte el sistema nervioso, corazón y pulmones, que pueden ser sustituidos por aparatos.

Es saludable esta carne comparada con la real, no, aun le falta las grasas, sobre todo las insaturadas que aporta la carne natural y múltiples elementos que se encuentran en el tejido nervioso que lleva la carne natural y (me) falta por saber si esa carne desarrolla complejos de vitamina B, principalmente B12 necesaria para nosotros y que solo esta presente en los animales.

Hay un articulo que hace una explicación generalista:








La carne sintética no es carne: conozca sus riesgos


El sector cárnico lleva tiempo denunciando que la mal llamada 'carne' sintética o de laboratorio se está queriendo presentar ante los consumidores como una alternativa a la carne real con la idea de revolucionar la industria bajo la premisa de un supuesto bajo impacto medioambiental.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Tails (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*Nancy en Taiwán: Rusia comienza y gana*

Hoy, 04: 52




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




Fuente: politico.com

*La Tercera Guerra Mundial no sucedió*
Para comprender la magnitud de la situación que sucedió el 2 de agosto en Taiwán, se deben tener en cuenta varios hechos. Primero, Nancy Pelosi es la tercera funcionaria de mayor edad en los Estados Unidos. Por encima del presidente de la Cámara de Representantes, solo el vicepresidente y, de hecho, el propio Joe Biden. Eso significa que, con suerte, será Pelosi quien encabece la Casa Blanca. Como buena suerte para Nancy, debe haber una incapacidad simultánea o secuencial del presidente y su primer diputado. Por lo tanto, para China, la visita a Taiwán de un funcionario de tan alto rango, en cualquier caso, parecía una violación de la soberanía del país o del principio de "una China". Beijing es extremadamente sensible a los viajes a la isla, incluso por parte de militares y funcionarios estadounidenses retirados, y aquí apareció una señora de 82 años de edad de lo más alto. El segundo aspecto importante es que la visita oficial de Pelos no es la primera. Antes de ella, el entonces presidente de la Cámara, Newt Gingrich, también había viajado a Taiwán en 1997. Pero hace 25 años, China era un jugador mundial completamente diferente, más precisamente, un extraño en todos los sentidos. Aunque con un arsenal nuclear. Y Estados Unidos, finalmente acostumbrándose al papel de monopolista global, podría permitirse mucho. Pero incluso aquí hay matices. Gingrich era un oponente del actual presidente Bill Clinton y la provocativa visita estaba diseñada principalmente para desacreditar al dueño de la Casa Blanca.

Ahora Pelosi representa al Partido Demócrata estadounidense, es decir, proyecta el punto de vista oficial de Biden. Incluso Trump, conocido como el principal antagonista de Xi Jinping, no podía permitirse esto. Y los vagos comentarios de la Casa Blanca sobre la "visita privada" de Pelosi justo antes de que el Boeing aterrizara en Taipei parecen una convulsión de miedo. Los estadounidenses se acobardaron por un momento: 2022 está lejos de 2017. Fuentes en los Estados Unidos escriben, como para justificarse, que la Casa Blanca y el Pentágono, incluso antes del viaje, persuadieron al Portavoz de que se negara a visitar la isla. Para escoltar al Boeing del Speaker con el distintivo de llamada SPAR19, los estadounidenses levantaron fuerzas serias en el aire. Según diversas fuentes, ocho F-15C/D de la base aérea de Okinawa proporcionaron cobertura. Además, mientras Pelosi desconcertaba a la República Popular China y al mundo entero en Taiwán, el E-3 AWACS, el avión de reconocimiento RC-135V Rivet Joint, el HC-130J Combat King II de búsqueda y rescate en combate, el P-8A Poseidon de la Marina de los EE. UU. patrulla marítima, y también aviones de vigilancia y reconocimiento EP-3E Aries II.

Todo este equipo fue provisto de inmediato por ocho aviones cisterna. La presencia del "rescatador" HC-130J Combat King II sugiere que los estadounidenses consideraron la posibilidad de un aterrizaje de emergencia del Pelosi en una de las costas o numerosas islas del Océano Pacífico. Y el principal puño de choque en caso de emergencia fue el grupo de portaaviones liderado por el USS Ronald Reagan y el par de aterrizaje: el USS America y el USS Tripoli. Los chinos respondieron volando ocho cazas Su-35, un avión KJ-500 AWACS y un avión de guerra electrónica Y-9. Aviación entró habitualmente en la zona de identificación de la defensa aérea taiwanesa, pero no se atrevió a hacer más. Al menos hasta que los ejercicios masivos chinos alrededor de Taiwán se conviertan en la Operación Especial 2.0.

¿Fue la visita de Pelosi un pretexto para que China iniciara una guerra con Taiwán o, en el peor de los casos, con Estados Unidos? Por supuesto que no. Y los enojados comentarios de la diplomacia de la República Popular China sobre las "líneas rojas", sobre el "fuego en el que arderá el pirómano" y sobre la introducción de una zona de exclusión aérea sobre la isla el día de la visita, fueron solo palabras. Por cierto, al final exacerbaron la pérdida de reputación de Beijing. Probablemente, *Ramzan Kadyrov describió mejor la situación en su publicación:
*
*Bueno, ¿por qué era tanto ponerse al día con los horrores, asustar a la gente, armar un escándalo cuando era tan fácil dejar que la pobre anciana volara a Taiwán?*​
Estados Unidos aún no ha reconocido oficialmente la independencia de Taiwán: el gobierno declara el principio inviolable de "una China". Y Pelosi lo recordó una vez más en Taipei. En realidad, la única pega es la apertura de una misión diplomática en la República de China (el nombre oficial de Taiwán). Sin embargo, incluso aquí las posibilidades de una guerra son pequeñas: Lituania ha establecido recientemente relaciones diplomáticas con Taiwán y el Ejército Popular de Liberación en respuesta no se apresuró a asaltar el Báltico. Se puede admitir que todo el bombo publicitario en torno a la visita fue inflado artificialmente por los medios de comunicación. Pero China ha sido insultada y no tiene precedentes. En Oriente, esto no se perdona ni se olvida.

*Bonos de Rusia*
Los estadounidenses, además de demostrar su descaro, intentaron pinchar el orgullo de Xi Jinping en vísperas del XX Congreso Nacional del Partido Comunista de China. Tendrá lugar en octubre de este año, y esta provocación estadounidense, al parecer, no será la última. Es en este evento a gran escala que en un par de meses se decidirá el futuro del reinado del actual líder de China. Un objetivo clave de la administración Biden es demostrarles a los jefes del partido que "Akella no dio en el blanco". Y esto agrava aún más las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos a la luz de los recientes acontecimientos. Podemos hablar de la Guerra Fría, que nunca antes había ocurrido entre las dos superpotencias: t*odos saben cuán estrechamente ligada está la economía china a la estadounidense.*

*La asombrosa situación en este historias en Rusia. De hecho, fue el Kremlin el que se convirtió en el principal beneficiario de la crisis en las relaciones entre Pekín y Washington. Más precisamente, de una visita precipitada de Pelosi. En primer lugar, se ha demostrado al mundo entero que solo Rusia en este momento puede resistir la política descarada de Washington. El único en el mundo está dispuesto a defender su soberanía con armas en las manos, y no otro resentimiento y preocupación. China aún no puede resistir adecuadamente. Por supuesto, los intereses de los Estados Unidos en Taiwán son incomparablemente más importantes que en Ucrania, pero la República Popular China también reclama el liderazgo mundial en términos de escala de influencia.*

En segundo lugar, China ahora tendrá menos amigos entre su círculo íntimo, y esto definitivamente le hace el juego al Kremlin. Más precisamente, China nunca tuvo amigos, solo hubo países con los que se construyeron relaciones beneficiosas para Beijing. Ahora habrá menos, porque o se volverán a los EE.UU. o tomarán un rumbo totalmente independiente, en la medida de lo posible. *En tercer lugar, Rusia, a su vez, tendrá la oportunidad de construir relaciones más rentables con el Imperio Celestial. Si observa las últimas estadísticas, resulta que la participación de las exportaciones chinas a Rusia en los últimos meses de 2022 cayó un 17% en comparación con el año pasado. Recordemos que China está en la lista de países amigos. *Beijing es bastante diligente en hacer cumplir las sanciones estadounidenses, aunque con reservas menores. Se espera que Pelosi reduzca notablemente estas cláusulas. Por ejemplo, una Turquía extremadamente "multivectorial" aumentó el comercio con Rusia durante el mismo período en un 46%.

*Para el propio Xi Jinping, el ataque de la administración Biden debería ser una advertencia de que no hay una China fuerte en los planes para un futuro estadounidense brillante. Como no había una Rusia soberana hasta hace poco. La política de esperar y ver de la categoría de "esperemos en la orilla cuando floten los cadáveres de tus oponentes" no funciona. China esperó: el pie de Pelosi en suelo taiwanés. Ahora la respuesta depende del dragón. Y no podemos prescindir del apoyo de Rusia.*


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Por cierto ante de que alguno salgáis con lo de Amnistía Internacional.

En el informe de chorrocientas páginas hay un párrafo de 2 líneas que dice: Es posible que el ejército ucraniano ponga en peligro a la población civil cuando hay combates en zonas habitadas o se instalan en ellas equipos militares.

Lo comento antes de que alguno de los amigos de los que han convertido una central nuclear en una base militar se venga arriba .


----------



## Roedr (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación rodea Formosa por mar y aire, sus misiles rugen por encima de la isla sin que los lacayos de los yanquis puedan hacer nada, ¿Donde está la VII Flota y sus rutilantes portaaviones? ¿porque no atacan a los camaradas chinos? ¿tienen miedito? ¿no decia la bruja que "nunca abandonarian a Taiwan"? que rápido ha terminado el apoyo. ¿que va a pasar si el bloqueo continua sine die?



Como vuelva super-Pelosi el Glorioso Ejército sale corriendo como gatito asustado. El Glorioso Ejército es como el abusón del patio del colegio, que sólo se atreve a abusar de los demás cuando el profe no está cerca.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Para mi ese fue un grave error Putiniano, no atacar en 2014, los hubiera pillado en bragas, sin fortificar las defensas y con alguna posibilidad entonces de qué mediante un golpe volviera un gobierno pro ruso, después de 8 años está costando mucho más trabajo ya que han tenido tiempo de rearmarse, fortificarse y eliminar a todos los disidentes en las fuerzas armadas nazis .



Probablemente haya cosas, varios factores no uno solo, que se nos escapan a los mortales...

La situacion del dolar no estaba aun madura y lo suficientemente debil...la crisis de los fosiles aun no se habia revelado al menos al gran publico en toda su crudeza...los programas misilisticos no habian aun refinado los resultados que ahora ya se observan...en fin, que nos faltan imputs.

Es dificil que a una mente como la de Vladimiro se le "de mal" el control del factor tiempo.

Mas bien yo siempre he sospechado que va minimo 10 movimientos por delante.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como vuelva super-Pelosi el Glorioso Ejército sale corriendo como gatito asustado. El Glorioso Ejército es como el abusón del patio del colegio, que sólo se atreve a abusar de los demás cuando el profe no está cerca.



Abusar de una liberales de mierda, amigos de los LGTBHIJK, el liberrimo mercadeo y la Internacional Liberral es virtud, ¿porque no responden las "formidables" defensas de la libérrima Taiwan? ¿no tenian un ejército chuli way como salia en los teladiarreos? ¿o están ocupados cagándose?
Edito: el profe está muy cerca, en Kadena, Okinawa, ¿porque no interviene? ¿no dijo la bruja que iban a proteger a Taiwan por encima de todo?


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Basicamente...tu si que eres básico. El estado en Europa occidental es un testaferro de las corporaciones, ENTES PRIVADOS. Mira si no los lobbys en el parlamento europedo.



Debes reconocer que el hipercontrol social al que nos abocan...ni en los mejores sueños humedos de tiito Acerin, estaba contemplado...

Por controlar, van a controlar salud y genetica humana...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 1. El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos sugirió a Rusia que cambiara a Bout por el espía Whelan y la adicta al baloncesto Griner.
> 2. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso sugirió añadir al canje a Vadim Krasikov, que cumple cadena perpetua en Alemania por el presunto asesinato del terrorista checheno Khangoshvili.
> 3. El Departamento de Estado estadounidense calificó de poco seria la contrapropuesta del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.
> 4 La fiscalía en el juicio que se está celebrando en Moscú pidió 9,5 años de prisión para Greiner.
> ...



Que incluyan los rusos a Assange en el canje o Assange o nada.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por cierto ante de que alguno salgáis con lo de Amnistía Internacional.
> 
> En el informe de chorrocientas páginas hay un párrafo de 2 líneas que dice: Es posible que el ejército ucraniano ponga en peligro a la población civil cuando hay combates en zonas habitadas o se instalan en ellas equipos militares.
> 
> Lo comento antes de que alguno de los amigos de los que han convertido una central nuclear en una base militar se venga arriba .



Pero si es que los ucropitecos están haciendo desde el principio combate urbano usando "bocadillos" de población civil secuestrada en edificios residenciales Todos los militares que usen escudos civiles deberían ser exterminados junto con toda su familia. Esto en todo el mundo , que los que hacen la guerra aprendan de una vez a combatir con honor, algo que los militares desconocen desde 1939. La profesión de las armas se ha basurizado brutalmente en las últimas décadas, ahora son vulgares psicópatas indignos de existir, pero casi todos en todo el mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Debes reconocer que el hipercontrol social al que nos abocan...ni en los mejores sueños humedos de tiito Acerin, estaba contemplado...
> 
> Por controlar, van a controlar salud y genetica humana...



¿Ha visto la serie de peliculas Resident Evil? pues eso.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como vuelva super-Pelosi el Glorioso Ejército sale corriendo como gatito asustado. El Glorioso Ejército es como el abusón del patio del colegio, que sólo se atreve a abusar de los demás cuando el profe no está cerca.


----------



## Roedr (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Abusar de una liberales de mierda, amigos de los LGTBHIJK, el liberrimo mercadeo y la Internacional Liberral es virtud, ¿porque no responden las "formidables" defensas de la libérrima Taiwan? ¿no tenian un ejército chuli way como salia en los teladiarreos? ¿o están ocupados cagándose?



. 
Pero alma de cántaro, como no van a estar cagaos con mil millones de clones en frente. El problema es que los clones no se atreven nunca a enfrentarse en igualdad de condiciones.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

_Off Topic (de momento)_

El corredor de Wakhan: una zona de interés para Pakistán y China

Hace poco más de una semana se informó en la cuenta de Twitter de Pakistán de que se había alcanzado un acuerdo entre los talibanes y los dirigentes paquistaníes para entregar el corredor de Wakhan, en la provincia afgana de Badakhshan, al control de Pakistán.

El Ministerio de Defensa talibán desmintió los rumores, sugiriendo un "Afganistán soberano e indivisible". Se envió rápidamente una unidad de patrulla fronteriza para controlar la región montañosa del país. A continuación, se publicaron pruebas de vídeo de la presencia de los talibanes en la zona.

¿Qué es el corredor de Wakhan?

El corredor de Wakhan es una estrecha zona de la provincia de Badakhshan de unos 300 km de largo y entre 15 y 57 km de ancho en los valles de los ríos Pamir, Wakhan y Panj. Este trozo de tierra afgana limita con China por un lado, con Tayikistán por otro y con Pakistán por el tercero.

Desde 1895, pertenece a Afganistán, cuando el Imperio Ruso firmó un tratado con los británicos para crear una zona de amortiguación entre Asia Central y la India británica.

Desde la independencia en 1947, las autoridades pakistaníes han planteado repetidamente la cuestión de la secesión "ilegal" de parte del territorio de Pakistán y la necesidad de devolverlo a este país, pero nunca han llegado a una solución real para la demarcación de las fronteras a lo largo de la Línea Durand.

¿Qué tan serias son las intenciones de Pakistán?

En el segmento de Twitter de Pakistán hay un animado debate sobre la importancia de esta zona montañosa inaccesible y escasamente poblada por la perspectiva de una ruta directa a Tayikistán. A pesar de la aparente irrealidad de tal desarrollo, Pakistán tiene un gran interés en él por varias razones.

En primer lugar, obtener el control del corredor de Wakhan proporcionaría un acceso directo a los mercados de Asia Central que Pakistán lleva tiempo buscando, así como, potencialmente, a los recursos energéticos rusos.

Esto es especialmente importante dado que los planes para el proyecto de gasoducto TAPI (Turkmenistán-Afganistán-Pakistán-India) son actualmente inviables debido a los acontecimientos en Afganistán.

Es especialmente interesante la percepción de que Tayikistán participa en la integración del corredor de Wakhan. Muchos observadores regionales creen que el principal objetivo de la operación en Badakhshan era proporcionar una cabeza de puente para una futura ruta comercial hacia el Océano Índico.

En segundo lugar, la devolución de las tierras históricas pakistaníes tendría un efecto positivo en el ánimo de los patriotas pakistaníes. Esto ayudaría a desviar a la población descontenta de los problemas internos y la crisis económica.

En tercer lugar, no hay que olvidar a China y sus intereses. El gobierno de la RPC está tomando medidas para mantener la estabilidad en la región autónoma de Xinjiang Uygur. La dependencia financiera de Pakistán con respecto a China permite al Reino del Medio estabilizar la región separatista en primer lugar.

Actualmente, la región está prácticamente descontrolada, lo que aprovechan varios miembros de organizaciones extremistas. De hecho, incluso el control indirecto de Badakhshan por parte de China le permitirá a ambos tener influencia financiera y crear una zona de amortiguación asegurando sus propias fronteras.

La aparición de este tipo de información no es casual. Los talibanes intentan legitimar su poder. Es posible que China haya mediado en un acuerdo verbal sobre el uso del corredor de Wakhan a cambio de un trato preferente y que la destrucción demostrativa del marcador fronterizo esté destinada a calmar el descontento entre los talibanes.

Dados los planes del Imperio Celeste de integrar aún más la ruta en el Corredor Económico China-Pakistán y la lucha por los recursos en la región, el corredor de Wakhan se utilizará para agitar aún más la situación en la región. En primer lugar, por su posición geográfica: el tramo de 300 km está muy bien situado en la confluencia de cuatro estados. Sería totalmente ingenuo pensar que se permitiría a los chinos proseguir sus planes económicos sin obstáculos en una zona de influencia política exclusivamente británica.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Basicamente...tu si que eres básico. El estado en Europa occidental es un testaferro de las corporaciones, ENTES PRIVADOS. Mira si no los lobbys en el parlamento europedo.



Individuos al fin y al cabo.
las corporaciones no son un ente abstracto sino personas con nombre y apellidos.

El ejército de Estados Unidos está a las órdenes de unas personas diferentes a que si no hubiesen hecho el pucherazo a Trump.

Por lo tanto el ejército de España está a las órdenes de los jefes de Sánchez.

El ejército de Ucrania está a las órdenes de otra gente diferente que si en el gobierno estuviesen los sicarios de Putin


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

Un documento recientemente descubierto encontró que el gobierno de Taiwán gastó $ 3.1 millones en "lobbying" a Nancy Pelosi de 2018 a 2022.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Nancy en Taiwán: Rusia comienza y gana*
> 
> Hoy, 04: 52
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, solo Rusia es capaz de plantar cara a occidente con las armas. A estas alturas nadie lo discute. Lo hizo en Siria y ahora en Ucrania. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Individuos al fin y al cabo.
> las corporaciones no son un ente abstracto sino personas con nombre y apellidos.
> 
> El ejército de Estados Unidos está a las órdenes de unas personas diferentes a que si no hubiesen hecho el pucherazo a Trump.
> ...



Falso, las organizaciones están por encima de los individuos que sin estas, no son nada.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

*Agravamiento en la zona del conflicto armenio-azerbaiyano
Situación a las 17.00 horas del 4 de agosto de 2022*

La situación en la zona de conflicto de Nagorno-Karabaj se ha estabilizado desde los acontecimientos del 3 de agosto.

Unidades de un contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están desplegadas en las alturas de Saribaba y Girkhgyz, que fueron ocupadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán durante las batallas. Durante las negociaciones se llegó a un acuerdo sobre la retirada de las unidades azerbaiyanas a 1 km de las posiciones tomadas.

▪ Continúa el reconocimiento en las fronteras de la zona de responsabilidad del contingente de mantenimiento de la paz utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 suministrados por Turquía.

▪ Las maniobras de la Fuerza Aérea de Azerbaiyán comenzaron el 4 de agosto para elevar la moral del ejército azerbaiyano y demostrar su disposición a cerrar de una vez por todas la cuestión del Artsaj no reconocido.

Las partes armenia y azerbaiyana culpan a las fuerzas de paz rusas, que han sido retenidas como rehenes y tratan de hacer todo lo posible para desescalar la situación, de no haber logrado un acuerdo. Los bandos culpan a los rusos por su "insuficiente influencia" sobre el enemigo y, en consecuencia, por su incapacidad para mantener la paz en la región.

▪ Una de las exigencias azerbaiyanas en las conversaciones es que la parte armenia termine la construcción de un tramo de tres kilómetros de carretera en el corredor de Lachin y entregue Berdzor en el plazo de un mes, aunque todavía faltan un par de años para su finalización formal. Hay que construir un total de 11,1 km de carretera (la carretera de Kornidzor).

La parte azerbaiyana ya ha construido su tramo de circunvalación de 20 km. Los armenios, en declaraciones oficiales, dicen que sólo lo conseguirán en primavera.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Rusia planea retirar 12.000 toneladas de munición de Bielorrusia antes de finales de mes. Se ve que los HIMARS están haciendo pupa en la zona ocupada.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Un documento recientemente descubierto encontró que el gobierno de Taiwán gastó $ 3.1 millones en "lobbying" a Nancy Pelosi de 2018 a 2022.



Vaya, entonces la abuela ha hecho un "bolo" con dinero público (la hora de vuelo de un C-40 son más de 10k, y ha dado muchas vueltas ).


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia planea retirar 12.000 toneladas de munición de Bielorrusia antes de finales de mes. Se ve que los HIMARS están haciendo pupa en la zona ocupada.



Deja de rebuznar, habeis perdido la guerra, es decir, la bruja Pelosi os ha hecho perderla, a China no le va a quedar otra que apoyar a Rusia, todos los mass mierda españoles ya están pidiendo que Zopensky se rinda, hay miedito China, os han dado por el culo, troll.


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Griner, la drogadicta del baloncesto estadounidense, fue condenada a 9,5 años de prisión + 1.000.000 de rublos de multa, tal y como había solicitado la fiscalía. El tribunal también señaló que Griner se había declarado parcialmente culpable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé cómo puedo ver esto si he ignorado todo el subforo pero bueno, a lo que voy

quieren cambiarla nada menos con Viktor Bout, the lord of war

una demostración más de que el sistema de valores americano es más que podrido


----------



## Roedr (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, las organizaciones están por encima de los individuos que sin estas, no son nada.



En gran medida eso que dices es cierto. Pero también es cierto que las organizaciones hacen lo que dictan los caprichos de los individuos con suficiente poder en ellas.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, solo Rusia es capaz de plantar cara a occidente con las armas. A estas alturas nadie lo discute. Lo hizo en Siria y ahora en Ucrania. Es lo que hay.



Los chinos estan a otra cosa, a otra batalla, la de la pasta, y la van ganando
conste que es una batalla mas en el contexto de la guerra del decrecimciento occidental y el crecimiento de eurasia en el q china, la fed. rusa o irán tienen roles definidos
se reparten papeles y cada uno asume el suyo
Es lo que hay
no pasa res


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Griner, la drogadicta del baloncesto estadounidense, fue condenada a 9,5 años de prisión + 1.000.000 de rublos de multa, tal y como había solicitado la fiscalía. El tribunal también señaló que Griner se había declarado parcialmente culpable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La grone politatuada pensó que iba a Detroit con el alijo y se olvidó que en realidad iba a Rusia.

Cosas del BLM... se imaginó que en todo el mundo ponían la rodilla en tierra cuando pasaba.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Deja de rebuznar, habeis perdido la guerra, es decir, la bruja Pelosi os ha hecho perderla, a China no le va a quedar otra que apoyar a Rusia, todos los mass mierda españoles ya están pidiendo que Zopensky se rinda, hay miedito China, os han dado por el culo, troll.



Eaaaa ya vienes de MAMARLA por la tarde al ruso y al chino...no te pierdes ni una....chupapollas......


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eaaaa ya vienes de MAMARLA por la tarde al ruso y al chino...no te pierdes ni una....chupapollas......



Tienes obsesión con la felación, ¿la mamas mucho?


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> *No sé cómo puedo ver esto si he ignorado todo el subforo pero bueno*, a lo que voy
> 
> quieren cambiarla nada menos con Viktor Bout, the lord of war
> 
> una demostración más de que el sistema de valores americano es más que podrido




Por lo que tengo entendido, se debe a que yo no le tengo ignorado a usted.


----------



## Adriano II (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, solo Rusia es capaz de plantar cara a occidente con las armas. A estas alturas nadie lo discute. Lo hizo en Siria y ahora en Ucrania. Es lo que hay.




¿Como que nadie lo discute?

Fíjate lo bien que lo está haciendo Rusia que los ucranianos bombardean Donetz cuando les viene en gana y los rusos no pueden (o no quieren) hacer nada para evitarlo

Además ni de lejos se han enfrentado a occidente, ya veríamos como lo hacen cuando tengan delante Abrams, leopard 2, tomahawks, F-35, patriot-s etc ...


----------



## frankie83 (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido, se debe a que yo no le tengo ignorado a usted.



No, es que hice una búsqueda de la americana esa. Se ve que con las búsquedas puedes ver lo que ha ignorado, no sé


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tienes obsesión con la felación, ¿la mamas mucho?



Eso eres tú,que hasta se te estan cayendo los dientes de como te agarras al pollon del hijoputin y del chino mandarin......chupapollas.......


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> ¿Como que nadie lo discute?
> 
> Fíjate lo bien que lo está haciendo Rusia que los ucranianos bombardean Donetz cuando les viene en gana y los rusos no pueden (o no quieren) hacer nada para evitarlo
> 
> Además ni de lejos se han enfrentado a occidente, ya veríamos como lo hacen cuando tengan delante Abrams, leopard 2, tomahawks, F-35, patriot-s etc ...



Je,je,je…pues como en Siria…poco a poco y sin pausa, machacando las fuerzas que occidente pone a tiro...cosa que no realizaron los chinos.
El destructor inglés salió huyendo cuando les comenzaron a bombardear…y los mercenarios de la OTAN igual (excepto los prisioneros o muertos)…es lo único que entienden…


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

*Las tropas aliadas liberan Peski*

Un subcomandante de uno de los batallones del 11º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la DNR dijo a RT:
"Peski es totalmente nuestro, ya estamos en las afueras de Peski. Estamos avanzando.

Hoy hacía un poco de calor. Hubo llegadas a la ciudad, incluidos nosotros. Pero nuestros chicos están trabajando. Todavía hay combates, pero ya estamos en las afueras de Pesok". 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Ucrania vuelve a aplazar la fecha del "contraataque y peremogi

"Nuestros principales planes serán ya el año que viene, cuando hayamos almacenado armas... (De momento) no tenemos ni el 30% de lo que necesitamos", declaró un alto funcionario ucraniano no identificado al periódico británico Financial Times

"No esperamos obtener (de Occidente) suficiente capacidad (armamentística) para planificar cualquier contraofensiva decisiva este año" - dijo el funcionario.

¿Y las declaraciones de Zelenski y Arestovich?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Ago 2022)

Me meo con @rejon


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, las organizaciones están por encima de los individuos que sin estas, no son nada.



alguien finalmente toma las decisiones. Es un individuo no un robot . Es posible que en el futuro la inteligencia artificial decida si los países van a la guerra o no pero actualmente la decisión final es de un tipo que come y caga como cualquiera. 

1.400 millones de chinos dependen del estado de humor con el que se levante Xi Jinping . Si le da por iniciar la guerra hará lo mismo que hizo Putin.









Putin humilla a su jefe de inteligencia en una reunión de alto nivel sobre Ucrania: '¡Habla claro!'


Esta es la historia de un diálogo entre uno que manda y otro que obedece. El primero es el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, el segundo, su jefe del Servicio de




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2022)

Fue un comentario descuidado. Cuando uno duerme bien le cuesta despertar del todo. La gente de buen dormir no se hace preguntas, no busca respuestas. Todos los problemas del mundo quedarán resueltos cuando una máquina extienda un manto electromagnético del buen dormir a todo lo largo y ancho del orbe, según hemisferios. Entonces, bien dormidos desde la cuna a la tumba, viviremos felices y en perpetúa armonía.

Me costó mucho tiempo del más precioso caer en la cuenta de la estupidez que era ir por la vida como si uno fuera la roca ungida que todo joven mal dormido se cree. Por otra parte acabó pronto y sin mucho dolor. En cualquier caso nada parecido a una tragedia, pues nunca he dormido tan mal como para alcanzar ese extremo. Ya por aquel tiempo mis ideas y gustos estaban cambiados y aunque sólo fuera subconscientemente sentía que ni yo mismo era capaz de defender lo que tanto me había arrebatado apenas dos años antes. Supongo que en ese momento, poco a poco, empecé a dejar de intentarlo con los demás. Las primeras caretas, ¡tan vívidas!, que uno encuentra en la vida se desplomaron como terrón de azúcar en el café de la mañana. No diré que no sentí una especie de vergüenza interior, todavía era demasiado joven, la innata vehemencia aún era demasiado acusada, pero una vez llegado otro cambio de rumbo, otra curva que se alejaba de la aparente recta anterior, la definitiva, le cedí el paso a la pregunta que desde entonces, y a pesar de todas mis pasadas renuencias, me ha acompañado toda la vida:

- ¿Y si esto siempre será así, Kufisto?

Con todo, no dejé de enamorarme. Todavía era joven, y fuerte, y apasionado. Exprimía lo que me gustaba hasta encontrarle gusto a las cáscaras. Y las defendía a muerte; ya no de entrada, claro, pero sí cuando alguien se atrevía a rozarlas.


El día de ayer fue de descanso; no laboral, era miércoles, sino de lo mío de verdad, de lo auténtico y verdadero, de escribir. Estaba muy cansado tras muchos días de excesos y preferí parar. Por eso dormí bien las pocas horas que necesito para pasar todo un día con los ojos abiertos.

Pero dormir mejor, en mi caso, es dormir peor. Y así fue cuando esta mañana llegaron al bar los primeros clientes de todos los días, ellas incluidas, unas chicas muy agradables que de una en una fueron llegando aunque ya la primera me reveló los desayunos que iban a tomar en la terraza, todavía fresca y sombreada a esas horas de este satánico verano en La Mancha como no ha habido otro igual desde que tengo conocimiento.

Serví los cafés y las pulgas de atún con tomate. Y entonces la más simpática de todas ellas, una chica de treinta años con una historia que algún día contaré, me dijo algo del yoga. En cualquier otra circunstancia, en cualquier otra mañana, hubiera optado por sonreír y volver al bar. Pero hoy no.

- Sólo me faltaba el yoga.

Y en ese mismo recordé que una de las otras, la que tiene los ojos para el polvo más guarro, me había dicho alguna vez que hacía yoga.


Hará más de treinta años que leí las novelas de Herman Hesse. Aquello fue una revelación. ¡Herman Hesse!, ¡el Lobo Estepario!, ¡Siddharta, Damian...! Bueno, ni os cuento. Sólo que en una ocasión, estando en la mili, entró un pobre chico a la habitación cuando yo estaba a punto de alcanzar el Nirvana y casi lo maté a fuerza de palabras. No hará tanto que le di una vuelta, ni siquiera un par de meses, el aburrimiento es insaciable, y no pude pasar de la página diez. Y la anterior, muchos años atrás, no llegué mucho más allá.


Bueno, quizá he perdido otro polvo. Tampoco es tan grave.


La verdad es que casi prefiero dormir bien y que todo me sude la polla.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación rodea Formosa por mar y aire, sus misiles rugen por encima de la isla sin que los lacayos de los yanquis puedan hacer nada, ¿Donde está la VII Flota y sus rutilantes portaaviones? ¿porque no atacan a los camaradas chinos? ¿tienen miedito? ¿no decia la bruja que "nunca abandonarian a Taiwan"? que rápido ha terminado el apoyo. ¿que va a pasar si el bloqueo continua sine die?



Son unas maniobras militares, con mucha fanfarria, pero poco más, el día que vea caer unos misilazos en la isla entonces diré que china ha respondido como es debido a la insolencia de EEUU y sus manporreros taiwaneses.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> alguien finalmente toma las decisiones. Es un individuo no un robot . Es posible que en el futuro la inteligencia artificial decida si los países van a la guerra o no pero actualmente la decisión final es de un tipo que come y caga como cualquiera.
> 
> 1.400 millones de chinos dependen del estado de humor con el que se levante Xi Jinping . Si le da por iniciar la guerra hará lo mismo que hizo Putin.
> 
> ...



así es. En ese aspecto no hemos avanzado nada hasta que llegue el escenario de la IA


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Son unas maniobras militares, con mucha fanfarria, pero poco más, el día que vea caer unos misilazos en la isla entonces diré que china ha respondido como es debido a la insolencia de EEUU y sus manporreros taiwaneses.



Tambien era el viaje de una vieja y poco mas, el dia que USA hunda un barco chino diré que USA ha protegido a sus lacayos en Taiwan.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Ago 2022)

PP y PSOE la misma basura. Exigiendo a sus ciudadanos que se aprieten el cinturón, que no usen gas, que el aire acondicionado solo se ponga en determinados valores (en tiendas y centros públicos, porque en hogares no pueden que si no...) que las tiendas apaguen las luces por las noches (claro, cuanta menos luz mejor para los ladrones....paga pensiones) la gasolina y la luz por las nubes, la comida en general por las nubes, mucha gente que le cuesta llegar a fin de mes o que ni se va de vacaciones....y Pedrito Sánchez en falcón a un palacete que se paga entre todas esas personas que no llegan a fin de mes. Y PP exigiendo que se envien más armas....para eso si hay dinero. Armas que luego habrá que comprar entre todos mientras se recorta en educación, sanidad pública....y se inventan nuevos impuestos porque no llega para todo...salvo para armas para Ucrania, para eso si hay.

*El PP urge a Robles a explicar en el Congreso por qué no se envían tanques Leopard a la guerra de Ucrania, y pide "menos excusas"*
La secretaria general del *PP*, *Cuca Gamarra*, ha emplazado este jueves a la ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, a explicar con urgencia en el Congreso por qué España no va a enviar al final a *Ucrania *carros de combate *Leopard* alegando el mal estado de ese armamento. Dicho esto, ha pedido "menos excusas" porque es "*necesario estar a la altura de la solidaridad que exige el pueblo ucraniano*", sobre todo tras los compromisos asumidos en la Cumbre de la *OTAN*. Defensa sí mantiene la idea de hacer llegar al Gobierno de *Volodimir Zelenski* una veintena de vehículos de transporte blindados *TOA M-113* del Ejército de Tierra.


¿Cuantos chanchullos más habrá de este tipo? Armas, mercenarios....

*Bulgaria reconoce que ha enviado armas a Ucrania en secreto a través de Polonia*
El nuevo Gobierno interino de *Bulgaria*, que asumió el cargo el martes, ha reconocido este jueves que se han estado enviando en secreto a *Ucrania *armas y munición de fabricación nacional a través de *Polonia*, *pese a que oficialmente el país no prestaba ayuda militar debido a la oposición del pro ruso Partido Socialista*.

El ministro interino de Economía, *Alexander Mihaylov*, ha afirmado en rueda de prensa que Bulgaria ha enviado unas 4.200 toneladas de material militar a *Ucrania* a través de *Polonia* desde que comenzó la guerra a finales de febrero.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me meo con @rejon



Deberiamos dedicarle un hilo al chino con todas las chorradas que dice por aquí, es digno de estudio.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> alguien finalmente toma las decisiones. Es un individuo no un robot . Es posible que en el futuro la inteligencia artificial decida si los países van a la guerra o no pero actualmente la decisión final es de un tipo que come y caga como cualquiera.
> 
> *1.400 millones de chinos dependen del estado de humor con el que se levante Xi Jinping .* Si le da por iniciar la guerra hará lo mismo que hizo Putin.
> 
> ...



Eres un puto crio con argumentos infantiles, el poder en China lo tiene el Comité Central del Partido y no Xi. Es una dirección colegiada.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

A Alemania que Ucrania haya durado más de 3 días le ha puesto en una situación muy incómoda, ya que ha tenido que revelar su verdadero objetivo/deseo: que el genocidio ucraniano le da igual mientras a los alemanes no les afecte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tienes obsesión con la felación, ¿la mamas mucho?



le gusta la lefa premium desnatada marca de la casa Otan. La marca preferida de los islamonazis del forillo.



Fauna iberica dijo:


> Son unas maniobras militares, con mucha fanfarria, pero poco más, el día que vea caer unos misilazos en la isla entonces diré que china ha respondido como es debido a la insolencia de EEUU y sus manporreros taiwaneses.



con fuego real y muy cerca de taiwan e incluso por encima, fanfarria no sé pero que van en serio sí. Están muy calladitos


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> le gusta la lefa premium desnatada marca de la casa Otan. La marca preferida de los islamonazis del forillo.
> 
> 
> con fuego real y muy cerca de taiwan e incluso por encima, fanfarria no sé pero que van en serio sí. Están muy calladitos



A ti no te comia el chichi ni que me dieran un millon de euros.....que te jiede a perros muertos....marrana.....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> le gusta la lefa premium desnatada marca de la casa Otan. La marca preferida de los islamonazis del forillo.
> 
> 
> con fuego real y muy cerca de taiwan e incluso por encima, fanfarria no sé pero que van en serio sí. Están muy calladitos



En efecto, los barcos de la marina del EPL están en supuestas aguas territoriales de Formosa, sus aviones y misiles violan su espacio aereo, ¿reacción por parte del Ejército de Chiang? ninguna, ni siguiera han tratado de interceptar los misiles.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ti no te comia el chichi ni que me dieran un millon de euros.....que te jiede a perros muertos....marrana.....



Tu no has follado en tu triste vida con una mujer, ni has comido almeja, mas bien falo y leche


----------



## clapham5 (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Deberiamos dedicarle un hilo al chino con todas las chorradas que dice por aquí, es digno de estudio.



El camarada @ZHU DE es como el canto de un grillo y tu eres como el eco de una hoja que cae . 
( es poesia , estupido )


----------



## Yomateix (4 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta que en amnistía internacional van a quedarse muy pronto sin las ayudas de los gobiernos por reconocer algo que es evidente.

*Amnistía Internacional advierte sobre acciones de ejército ucraniano que pusieron en peligro a civiles*

La ONG denunció que, con el *uso de edificaciones civiles como hospitales, colegios y residencias, para el despliegue de ataques contra el ejército invasor, las tropas de la resistencia violaron varios de los acuerdos suscritos en el Derecho Internacional Humanitario*.

Este jueves, 4 de agosto de 2022, mediante un pronunciamiento respecto a la difícil situación que se libra en Ucrania por cuenta de la guerra que allí se disputa, la ONG defensora de los Derechos Humanos, Amnistía Internacional, elevó una ingente denuncia en contra de las tropas de la resistencia de ese país, advirtiendo que, en el marco del despliegue de acciones para repeler el ataque de los invasores del Kremlin, *el Ejército ucraniano habría puesto en peligro a los civiles*.

La advertencia de Amnistía Internacional apunta a que, algunas de las acciones desplegadas por el ejército ucraniano correspondieron a la *instalación de bases militares en lugares donde habitualmente hacen presencia civiles, como escuelas y hospitales, así como sectores residenciales*, lo que a su vez convertía a dichas edificaciones en objetivo militar de la contraparte que, en medio de la confrontación, busca repeler el origen de los ataques que recibe.

La advertencia elevada por *Amnistía Internacional *recuerda que el uso de estas edificaciones civiles, y las tácticas empleadas por el ejército de la resistencia, constituirán, a la luz de las leyes internacionales, una flagrante violación al *Derecho Internacional Humanitario*.

En el comunicado emitido por la entidad este jueves, *Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de referida ONG*, apuntó, en declaraciones recogidas por medios internacionales, que, la entidad ha “*documentado una tendencia de las fuerzas ucranianas a poner en peligro a los civiles y a violar las leyes de la guerra cuando operan en zonas pobladas*”.

En ese sentido, Amnistía Internacional también aclaró que “el hecho de estar en una posición de defensa no excusa al ejército ucraniano de respetar el derecho internacional humanitario”, poniendo de manifiesto la situación evidenciada a través de su investigación en terreno.

Así, el informe de la ONG apunta a la identificación de las irregularidades antes descritas, y la forma en la que estas han significado el *poner en medio de la confrontación a miles de civiles inocentes*, poniéndolos a su vez en riesgo. 

Las evidencias recabadas por la ONG, dan cuenta de que las tropas de la resistencia ucraniana emitieron ataques desde zonas pobladas, empleando edificios de uso civil para su establecimiento en al menos *19 localidades *de las regiones en las que Amnistía Internacional ha centrado sus investigaciones. 

En el sentido de lo anterior, Amnistía Internacional precisó que, en los casos en los que la milicia ocupó espacios o edificaciones de uso civil para el despliegue de la defensa de su territorio, *debió pedir a los civiles que evacuasen dichos lugares*, con el objeto de minimizar los *riesgos sobre la población *en caso en que el ataque fuera respondido.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu no has follado en tu triste vida con una mujer, ni has comido almeja, mas bien falo y leche



Eres un indigente mental, no hay nada mas que discutir con una perturbada mental como tú.....puta rata de cloaca......


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Como no nos van a faltar al respeto, somos patéticos, de carros inservibles a abrigos para el invierno


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

No encuentro uno con subtítulos en español.

Tucker Carlson con Doug MacGregor dejando las cosas claras sobre lo que está pasando con la vieja postureta y lo que va a pasar si China entiende que USA apoya la independencia de Taiwán. Estados Unidos tiene cero opciones.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Los rusos, poco a poco, con los documentos incautados y algún “médico” capturado, ha desentrañado lo que se sospechaba…ahora ya es oficial para los rusos…








В МО РФ связали смерть Уго Чавеса и военно-биологическую деятельность США


Для устранения лидера Венесуэлы в Штатах разрабатывались препараты, которые могли провоцировать развитие рака.




tvzvezda.ru





Como digan lo de la Luna sería ya el pitorreo total…


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Mapa del bombardeo de hoy del centro de la ciudad de Donetsk por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas

Como resultado del bombardeo del centro de la ciudad murieron 8 personas, 5 resultaron heridas, 3 de ellas niños. Los nazis ucranianos disparaban proyectiles de 155 mm al estilo occidental. El bombardeo comenzó durante la ceremonia de despedida de la legendaria subcomandante de la división de cohetes del DNR, la coronel Olga Kachura.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Los tanques del "*O*tvazhnykh" arrasan un reducto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La destrucción metódica de los combatientes ucranianos cerca de Seversk continúa. Poco a poco, el número de insurgentes que defienden los alrededores y el interior de la ciudad se va acercando a la cifra negativa.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> No encuentro uno con subtítulos en español.
> 
> Tucker Carlson con Doug MacGregor dejando las cosas claras sobre lo que está pasando con la vieja postureta y lo que va a pasar si China entiende que USA apoya la independencia de Taiwán. Estados Unidos tiene cero opciones.



Estos desde luego, no han movido un músculo:
https://imgpile.com/images/ReqyZW.jpg


----------



## Clavisto (4 Ago 2022)

"Por favor, deje su mensaje después de oir la señal".



La descubrí en uno de esos chats pornos de la tele. Su mensaje estaba intercalado entre la enfermiza mierda habitual:

"Mujer casada con el marido de viaje 32 años. Buen culo. Buenas tetas. Te hago lo que quieras en mi casa. Estoy muy caliente"

- Capullo nº1: "Para la ksada d 32. Mi num 6489....."
- Capullo nº2: "Para la d las tetazas. Mi num 65323.....Yámame que te voy a dar bien."
- Capullo nº3: "Pa la d k no stá el marid en kasa. 647989...."
- Capullo nº1: "Yámame por fabor"
- Capullo nº2: "Yámame zorra!"
- Capullo nº3: "Yámame guapa!"


...


"CHICA DE 19 OFRECE SEX A CAMBIO DE DINERO. 68548...."


Fui el más rápido al oeste de La Mancha:

- ¡Holaaaaaaa!
- Hola...he visto tu mensaje en el chat...
- Sí...
- No sé...podríamos quedar...
- Vale. ¿Me recoges en...?
- Claro

Primero hice un tanteo visual, como el león con la cebra más débil:

- ¡No me jodas que es ésa!

Otra vuelta.

Sí, era ella.

En fin...daba igual. Yo estaba caliente y era ella la que quería dinero a cambio de sexo.

Subió al coche. Ella también me reconoció al momento, pero lo dejamos estar.

- Joder qué frío...
- Sí -respondió
- ¿Vamos a ...? -dije mientras hacía callar un tanto a la mosca del _Achtung Baby_
- Vale. Allí no nos molestará nadie

Le dí un pito para romper el hielo, el iceberg del Titanic, el Alaska sin Pegamoides ni Dinaramas, la glaciación que nos espera cuando todos seamos proteínas de placton pegadas a una placa tectónica de la fosa de las Marianas...

Llegamos a destino hablando del tiempo mientras Bono empezaba a susurrar su estúpido intento de abrazar al mundo.

Acomodé los asientos, me enseñó sus tetazas mirándome a los ojos, aquellos ojazos, la boquita entreabierta...Aquéllo olía a sexo, a juventud, a vida viva, a _Camino_ para supernumerarios del biznieto de Higgs...Se me puso como el palo de la bandera. Los perfumes y desodorontes son para cuando la juventud se ha ido para siempre y la putrefacción dice aquí empieza mi reino, cabrón. Empezó a cabalgarme y creí que iba a darme algo: era una tiarrona de metro 80 y sus buenos 75 kg. Comencé a darle bien, a olvidarme de su padre, y se puso como les pasa a algunas tías, que parecen de goma, parece como si flotaran, se dejan ir...en fin.

Estuvo bien. Estuvo muy, muy bien.

Seguí viéndola. Al menos una vez a la semana. Cogimos confianza y nos quitamos las caretas. Me contó que su madre la había echado de casa por dejar los estudios (su padre murió cuando ella tenía 12 años), que estaba viviendo en una pensión, que se iba a largar a...Ella se fumaba su canuto, yo mi cigarrillo y ya relajados, la escuchaba. No había odio en sus palabras; ni reproche, ni nada parecido; era algo así como una fatalista y serena resignación que te dejaba un tanto descolocado viniendo de una chica tan joven. Después la dejaba en su pensioncilla, o en un garito, o donde me dijera; ella seguía su vida y yo la mía. La vida es así de puta, pero no podemos deshacer el pasado.

Una tarde estaba de borrachera con unos amigos y me acordé de ella. Me quité como pude de en medio y la llamé:

- ¿Eva?
- Dime, Kufisto
- Oye, ¿podemos quedar ahora? Tengo ganas de verte.
- Vale. Recógeme en.... -(un garito de dudosa muerte)-
- Vale. Pito y sales.
- Vale.

Yo estaba borracho, ella iba colocada.

- Oye, hoy no quiero follar; sólo quiero estar contigo un rato y hablar. Te pagaré igual
- No importa. Me gusta estar contigo.

Yo conocí a su padre. Era cliente mío. Un tío con 2 cojones. Conocía a su madre, una calentorra cuarentona de muy buen ver, y conocía a Eva desde pequeña.

- Oye, Eva, no puedes seguir así. Una buena chica como tú no debe llevar la vida que llevas...juntarte con esa gentuza...ponerte tanto...que te folle cualquier imbécil por 4 perras...¡no me jodas!

Ella me escuchaba muy seria mientras miraba toda la oscuridad que iba llegando; todo ese frío negro, ciego, estúpido, loco...

Entonces lo solté:

- ¡Qué pensaría tu padre si te viera así!

(Valiente gilipollas, maldito borracho)

Se echó a llorar sobre el salpicadero...

...se echó a llorar como una Magdalena de Murillo; a llorar lágrimas de pena, de tristeza, de desesperación, de desengaño...Se me partió el corazón.

La abracé y la cubrí de besos y de caricias, le dije cosas bonitas...Conseguí que se calmara. Estuvimos besándonos en silencio, abrazados; le repetí mil veces que era un encanto de mujer, que me perdonara por ser tan bestia, tan gilipollas...No sé cuanto tiempo estuvimos así.


- "Adiós, Eva"
- "Adiós, Kufisto"


No volví a verla.



Bueno, sí.



Pero ya no estaba tan buena como para cambiar dinero por sexo.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ya está en conversaciones con Rusia en la mesa que mas importa:


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

No me cuentes lo de la conspiración judeo masónica que me duermo.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*No solo nazis, sino ateos: Rusia cambia su narrativa interna para justificar la invasión de Ucrania.*

Moscú ha elaborado sendos manuales en los que se “recomienda” a los medios de comunicación públicos dar un paso más allá y acusarlos de “ateos” e “impíos”

"Para los ukronazis no hay moralidad, no razonan en tales categorías y son ateos de verdad. No temen el castigo de Dios por sus atrocidades. Muchos de los ukronazis son satanistas abiertos y seguidores de cultos misantrópicos". La propaganda interna rusa, aireada por sus canales de televisión pública y sus largos programas de 'talk show' políticos en ‘prime time’, no se caracteriza precisamente por su sutileza, sino más bien por su apelación a las emociones, pasiones y narrativas del público ruso.

Con la ‘operación militar especial’ en Ucrania —que iba a ser un visto y no visto, y donde iban a ser recibidos con flores como libertadores— ya entrando en su sexto mes, la maquinaria mediática del Kremlin está tocando todas las fibras posibles. Ahora, además de caracterizar —como ha hecho desde el inicio de la invasión, el 24 de febrero— al Gobierno ucraniano de “nazi”, Moscú ha elaborado sendos manuales en los que se “recomienda” a los medios de comunicación públicos dar un paso más allá y acusarlo de “ateo” e “impío”.

https://www-elconfidencial-com.cdn.a...nia_3469957%2F


----------



## Epicii (4 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> En el momento que un sólo misil nuclear salga de un silo, vaya donde vaya, la suerte está echada. Se abre la veda para TODOS. Si gUSAnia piensa en algún momento que puede nukear China y que no pase nada, es que realmente están gobernados por mandriles.
> El problema es que que hay mandriles en la casa blanca y en el pentágono que creen de verdad en este escenario. Yo alucino con tamaña necedad. Ya no es una cuestión de que destruyo y luego reconstruyo, es que se está jugando con la posible EXTINCIÓN de la mayor parte de la vida en la Tierra.



En 70 años de era nuclear, estas armas han salvado al mundo de muchas guerras y muertes. Casi 200mil bajas en Hiroshima y Nagasaki, ha cambio de evitar una guerra global entre la Otan-Urss que hubiera causado millones de bajas. El saldo es positivo...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Advertencia de China a los formosanos sobre la inconveniencia de votar al partido yanqui local

Mainland no se dirige a los residentes de Taiwán, pero es necesario dejar que más se den cuenta de que votar por el DPP no conducirá a buenos resultados. Si mantienen el Consenso de 1992, disfrutarán de los dividendos del desarrollo pacífico.


----------



## Harman (4 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 4, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 92nd Mechanized Brigade near Kharkov with high-precision missiles. Up to 130 servicemen and 13 armored vehicles...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 4 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Kharkov con misiles de alta precisión. Fueron destruidos hasta 130 militares y 13 vehículos blindados;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las AFU cerca de Konstantinovka. Fueron destruidos hasta 400 militares y 20 unidades de equipo militar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 drones ucranianos cerca de Andreevka, Druzhnoye en la RPD e Izyum y Dmitrovka en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 cohetes cerca de Druzhnoye en la RPD, Solnechnoye y Muzykovka en la región de Kherson.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

En unos dias ya vereis como los putinbots estan todos magicamente convertidos en catolicos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Ago 2022)

Hoy he visto en el mercadona en Galicia a 2 ucranianos con sus santas, de 1,85 y buena planta, unos 40 años y no muy preocupados por Kiev, guardando su compra hasta arriba en un Toyota corola sedan muy nuevo de matricula ucraniana

Realidades paralelas


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un puto crio con argumentos infantiles, el poder en China lo tiene el Comité Central del Partido y no Xi. Es una dirección colegiada.



Que lo tenga una persona o UN partido...es lo mismo....

Qué cruz tiene el mundo con las ideas totalitarias....


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

Han caido dos buenas cuentas pro rusas en twitter: @spriteer_774400 y 
@PelmeniPusha

No es sino otro signo de debilidad usana. Están jodidos viendo que la operación especial marcha viento en popa a toda vela.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tiene pinta que en amnistía internacional van a quedarse muy pronto sin las ayudas de los gobiernos por reconocer algo que es evidente.
> 
> *Amnistía Internacional advierte sobre acciones de ejército ucraniano que pusieron en peligro a civiles*
> 
> ...



Es que los ucranianos no hacen otra cosa que ponerse escudos de civiles. Debe ser el único tema en su academia militar.


----------



## Praktica (4 Ago 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de Ucrania reconoció la pérdida de las posiciones fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Avdiivka y la retirada de las tropas.*

Hoy, 18: 38


https://es.topwar.ru/199915-ukrainskij-genshtab-priznal-poterju-vsu-ukreplennyh-pozicij-pod-avdeevkoj-i-otstuplenie-vojsk.html



El Estado Mayor de Ucrania, tras una pausa, admite la *deplorable situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al oeste de Donetsk*. Si ayer en los informes del Estado Mayor hubo declaraciones del estilo de "el enemigo está atacando cerca de Avdiivka, y las tropas ucranianas están rechazando los ataques, devolviendo al enemigo a sus posiciones originales", entonces simplemente no tiene sentido para el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para difundir esta mentira hoy.

Oleksiy Gromov, Jefe Adjunto de la Dirección Principal del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, admitió que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se habían retirado de sus posiciones fortificadas en el área de Avdiivka. Según Gromov, las tropas ucranianas se están retirando en la dirección, incluso a Bakhmut (Artemivsk). La retirada hacia esta ciudad parece, por decirlo suavemente, extraña, dado que las tropas rusas y las unidades de la Milicia Popular están estacionadas en varios lados de Artemovsk. Por lo tanto, si fue una orden del comando, entonces las unidades fueron arrojadas deliberadamente al caldero emergente.

Después de algún tiempo, se anunció que también abandonaron sus posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bajo el mencionado Bakhmut (Artyomovsk).

El Jefe Adjunto de la Dirección Principal de Operaciones del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania admitió que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían perdido el control del área fortificada cerca de la mina Butovka.

Al mismo tiempo, el mismo Gromov afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen algunos éxitos. Supuestamente están en la dirección eslava. El alto oficial ucraniano afirma que las tropas ucranianas recuperaron las aldeas de Dmitrievka y Mazanovka. Pero, ¿cómo es? Después de todo, el mismo Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha estado afirmando últimamente que no se ha perdido el control sobre estos asentamientos. ¿De quién, en este caso, el ejército ucraniano "recuperó" estos asentamientos?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

el martilleo constante de artillería, días enteros hasta reducir a ceniza los bastiones construidos 8 años con nuestro dinero lo hace todo más facil. No hay pausa, no hay prisa
minimizar daños propios, ni hablar de 'colaterales' y demoler a la basura que no deserta.
esa es la idea.
el tiempo vuela y en octubre vendrán los primeros frios en Uropa.


----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @ZHU DE es como el canto de un grillo y tu eres como el eco de una hoja que cae .
> ( es poesia , estupido )



Y tú crees que E-rejon lo va a pillar. Desde que le aprobaron la EBaU para entrar a Periodismo...no sale del foro. Es que no baja ni a refrescarse a la piscina, el cabrón. Debe oler a gato muerto encima del teclado.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Más madera contra esta basura.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un puto crio con argumentos infantiles, el poder en China lo tiene el Comité Central del Partido y no Xi. Es una dirección colegiada.



Mas bien es una vision simplista...pudo ser asi con alguno de sus antepasados en el cargo...no creo que hoy sea asi.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

Foto del día:


----------



## Pinovski (4 Ago 2022)

__





Olga Kachura, la travelo y desertora (2014) pro rusa que se jactaba de matar ucranianos... a la parrilla sabe mejor


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5038445/0/kursa-la-primera-mujer-oficial-de-rusia-que-muere-en-la-guerra-de-ucrania-se-jactaba-de-como-disfrutaba-matando-ucranianos/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y tú crees que E-rejon lo va a pillar. Desde que le aprobaron la EBaU para entrar a Periodismo...no sale del foro. Es que no baja ni a refrescarse a la piscina, el cabrón. Debe oler a gato muerto encima del teclado.



Podría responderte bien, pero sería como echar trufas a los cerdos.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me cuentes lo de la conspiración judeo masónica que me duermo.



Pues te jodera pero Franco desde luego que no iba desencaminado...mal que os pese a los "antifranquistas"...


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



o de testificar contra sus propios companeros, a saber....


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Estos rusos son más lentos tomando ciudades que el caballo del malo, me exaspera lo lentos que son
> 
> Como mañana a la mañana sigan a las puertas Artemivsk y no hayan entrado en la ciudad me paso al bando ukro que al final parece que les irá mejor ...






Realmente la han hecho de lo más "aburrida" a esta guerra. Pero en todo caso están cambiando "acero por sangre" y prefieren moler las tropas ucranianas bajo una lluvia de obuses, y avanzar cuando no quedan ni los conejos en el terreno.

Es aburrido, pero cumple con dos objetivos: a) Masacrar el ejército ucraniano y b) Ahorrar sangre y vida de la propia tropa.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)

Se pilla antes a un ruso (mentiroso) que a un cojo


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente la han hecho de lo más "aburrida" a esta guerra. Pero en todo caso están cambiando "acero por sangre" y prefieren moler las tropas ucranianas bajo una lluvia de obuses, y avanzar cuando no quedan ni los conejos en el terreno.
> 
> Es aburrido, pero cumple con dos objetivos: a) Masacrar el ejército ucraniano y b) Ahorrar sangre y vida de la propia tropa.



Vamos a ver ..... es que es del genero tonto, pudiendo hacer lo que están haciendo, mandar la tropa contra una muralla. Otra cosa es si los otros tuvieran capacidad de respuesta artillera similar. Entonces si que hay que pensar soluciones creativas. Pero estando como están, no. Es un tiro al pato hasta que el pato se cansa y se va o hasta que revienta.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imbécil que no pilla que Olga desertó para estar en el lado correcto de la Historia, no es una nazi como tú jolagranputa. Eso de que sabe mejor a la parrilla se lo ha inventado esa mierda de perrodico, muerta es fácil atacarla. Me cago en tus muertos, ucrania ya no existe, los territorios ganados por los rusos no volverán trágatelo y llora.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Oh, no ha sido un bombardeo de verdad, solo propaganda Rusa de mierda, que pena.


----------



## visemo (4 Ago 2022)

No hay trafico aereo sobre taiwan ni alrededores.Solo quedan aviones que están desde antes y saldrán poco a poco parece.









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

Zelensky quiere hablar con Xi Jinping



Ola k ase


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*La central nuclear de Zaporiyia "está completamente fuera de control" *

https://es.euronews.com/2022/08/04/l...era-de-control

No se para que tanta ONU si luego deeply concern y no hago nada.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

WSJ: Estados Unidos pospone la prueba del misil balístico intercontinental Minuteman 3 debido a la tensión con China.





¿Y ahora qué?


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## coscorron (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como no nos van a faltar al respeto, somos patéticos, de carros inservibles a abrigos para el invierno



Lo de los abrigos es importante y si no que se lo digan a las Wehrmacht en 1941


----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> WSJ: Estados Unidos pospone la prueba del misil balístico intercontinental Minuteman 3 debido a la tensión con China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que los gusanitos, tanto silencio de China...les está poniendo los huevos de corbata....


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

visemo dijo:


> No hay trafico aereo sobre taiwan ni alrededores.Solo quedan aviones que están desde antes y saldrán poco a poco parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no dijo la vieja que no abandonarian a Taiwan? ¿porque no hacen nada los vaqueros? están cerquita, en Kadena.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esos a estas horas ya están muertos .....


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)

Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa


https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/08/03/62eab0f5fc6c83ee398b45ea.html Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel Italia acusa a estos mercenarios de usar los puertos libios para desestabilizar la Unión Europea Miembros de Wagner, llenando una fosa...




www.burbuja.info




*Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa*


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa
> 
> 
> https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/08/03/62eab0f5fc6c83ee398b45ea.html Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel Italia acusa a estos mercenarios de usar los puertos libios para desestabilizar la Unión Europea Miembros de Wagner, llenando una fosa...
> ...



Y Zelensky mientras en vez de rendirse y firmar la Paz....pues fotos en Vogue.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ago 2022)

Al ver varios informes de que la Orquesta ha violado las defensas exteriores de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y ahora está luchando en las afueras de la ciudad a lo largo de la calle Patrisa Lumumby.


Las fuerzas de RF y los aliados tomaron el control de Travneve. Informes no confirmados de que Kodema ha sido tomado, en espera de confirmación visual. Los combates tienen lugar en Soledar.


#Bakhmut Mapa de situación - 4 de agosto. '22. #Rusia mantiene la presión sobre #Bakhmut. #Soledar se disputa
- Durante la última semana de combates, RU ha asegurado algunas ganancias, incluidas Semihiria y Travneve, Kodema probablemente también haya caído [?]
- Wagner PMC ha jugado un papel importante en las batallas


Luchando por #Gusarovka⚡
Hoy hubo luchas persistentes por el pueblo (al sur de #Balakleya), cuya captura permite crear otra cabeza de puente en la orilla derecha de Seversky Donets, cuya importancia estratégica difícilmente puede sobreestimarse


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Rusia y China representan el nuevo imperialismo sin ningún recato en usar las armas contra países democráticos y libres. No veo a la izquierda, tan democrática y libre ella, manifestándose en contra por las calles. 

Será por el calor, claro...


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)

Ojo, otro Movska?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Military Situation In Ukraine On August 4, 2022 (Map Update)
> 
> 
> Russia struck the AFU 92nd Mechanized Brigade near Kharkov with high-precision missiles. Up to 130 servicemen and 13 armored vehicles...
> ...



El trabajo básico parece realizado, más algún territorio no contemplado inicialmente. De perder el territorio de las dos repúblicas y Crimea a perder un poco más…el estado mayor de la OTAN debería hacérselo mirar.

Como en Siria los rusos alargarán el conflicto…me temo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> En mi opinión esto no va de un manojo de dirigentes inútiles o vendidos que quieren hundir la UE, sino de la adopción de una cultura egocéntrica y supremacista, de desprecio a todo lo ajeno, de exaltación a lo que englobamos como "cultura occidental"
> 
> Hasta Jose Antonio Zorrilla,, ese exdiplomático que se ha hecho famoso exponiendo el nazismo en Ucrania, también dice en el vídeo, que pertenece a la cultura occidental y "prefiero que me apuñalen en el metro de Nueva York a vivir feliz y contento en la prefectura de Samara"
> 
> ...



Esos teleñecos lo son en buena medida por lo que comentas. No se trata simplemente de comprar voluntades, lo que hacen lo hacen de muy buena gana e incluso de corazón porque, como bien dices, para ellos la cultura occidental (es decir, la anglo o la fuertemente influenciada por ella) no sólo es la mejor sino que debe prevalecer sobre las demás. O imponerse, "sacar al americano que llevan todos dentro".

Décadas y décadas de series y películas yanquis, años de carrera, de trabajo y de vida en EEUU y Reino Unido... dejan una huella muy profunda. Por eso cuando leemos declaraciones de políticos, de "expertos" y tertulianos varios... en realidad nos damos cuenta de se creen todo lo que dicen. Incluso la izquierda es proyanqui de corazón, a pesar de la retórica; socialistas de Amazon y Fnac, de Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul y Stranger Things. Del mismo modo que el otaku adora la cultura japonesa, ellos hacen lo mismo con la anglosajona.


----------



## Teuro (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un puto crio con argumentos infantiles, el poder en China lo tiene el Comité Central del Partido y no Xi. Es una dirección colegiada.



El "Politburó" de todo estado comunista que se precie. El problema con Xi es que "tiene" demasiado poder, o al menos hace tiempo que dejó de actuar como el representante del Comité Central y se parece más a un dictador como Stalin. Por higiene debería ser reemplazado cuando acabe su mandato.


----------



## Satori (4 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cualquier diría que la turbina esa es un botón pequeñito que no se puede encontrar pero no, es bastante grande y bastante importante así que debería saber donde esta y que pasa con ella y la sensación que da es que no lo quiere decir.



ese tipo de piezas/sistemas tan grandes, críticas y costosas suelen estar dotadas de emisores para determinar su ubicación en tiempo real, así como de múltiples sensores como acelerómetros que indican si ha sufrido golpes durante algún momento de la reparación.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eres un indigente mental, no hay nada mas que discutir con una perturbada mental como tú.....puta rata de cloaca......



que vas a discutirme tú, si solo has visto el cono de tu patética mama la que te da las campurrianas calentitas en tu triste casa? búscate una novia y madura.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia y China representan el nuevo imperialismo sin ningún recato en usar las armas contra países democráticos y libres. No veo a la izquierda, tan democrática y libre ella, manifestándose en contra por las calles.
> 
> Será por el calor, claro...



La izquierda democratica bastante tiene con armar a tus amigos los nazis ucranianos, con eso ya la ha cagado bastante, no les pidas mas mierda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ampliando la información..... 
https://"t".me/raulmacia/2713

quiten las comillas a la t


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Bomba va!


----------



## mazuste (4 Ago 2022)

Viendo como se están desarrollando los acontecimientos es como si, después de un impás
de 75 años, los engranajes de la historia volvieran a ponerse en marcha, intentando cerrar
los coletazos inconclusos de la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esos teleñecos lo son en buena medida por lo que comentas. No se trata simplemente de comprar voluntades, lo que hacen lo hacen de muy buena gana e incluso de corazón porque, como bien dices, para ellos la cultura occidental (es decir, la anglo o la fuertemente influenciada por ella) no sólo es la mejor sino que debe prevalecer sobre las demás. O imponerse, "sacar al americano que llevan todos dentro".
> 
> Décadas y décadas de series y películas yanquis, años de carrera, de trabajo y de vida en EEUU y Reino Unido... dejan una huella muy profunda. Por eso cuando leemos declaraciones de políticos, de "expertos" y tertulianos varios... en realidad nos damos cuenta de se creen todo lo que dicen. Incluso la izquierda es proyanqui de corazón, a pesar de la retórica; socialistas de Amazon y Fnac, de Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul y Stranger Things. Del mismo modo que el otaku adora la cultura japonesa, ellos hacen lo mismo con la anglosajona.



La mayoría de España no es así, aún cuando los medios de propaganda intentan hacer ver que es así. Este País es como los botejara…muchos siglos dominado por élites corruptas, lo que les hace ser pícaros para sobrevivir.

La propaganda hizo ver que todo el mundo estuvo encerrado, cuando la mayoría se saltó el confinamiento cuando quiso…por ejemplo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Viendo como se están desarrollando los acontecimientos es como si, después de un impás
> de 75 años, los engranajes de la historia volvieran a ponerse en marcha, intentando cerrar
> los coletazos inconclusos de la II Guerra Mundial.



Es mas simple, o USA destruye y saquea a Rusia y China, o muere. Estamos en el Pre Mad Max.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Bueno, donde hay rusos, SIEMPRE hay algo oscuro...

Los rusos crearon una estafa piramidal internacional y estafaron a los ciudadanos europeos cientos de millones de euros. 
En la primavera de 2020, apareció en Internet una plataforma llamada JuicyFields con un inusual esquema de ganancias. Ofreció invertir en pequeños pero prometedores productores de cannabis medicinal. Una vez invertido, lo único que tenía que hacer el usuario era esperar a que la empresa creciera y vendiera la cosecha; entonces, JuicyFields tenía que recibir su parte y distribuir los beneficios a los inversores. 

La plataforma despegó rápidamente gracias al ingenio de sus creadores. Explicaron que JuicyFields ofrecía un enfoque de bajo riesgo y sin licencia para la floreciente industria del cannabis. Además, el proyecto se promocionó a través de las redes sociales, los medios de comunicación y promociones llamativas: por ejemplo, se llevaron dos Lamborghinis con el logotipo de JuicyFields a una conferencia internacional de productores de marihuana en Barcelona.

Con el paso del tiempo, la audiencia del proyecto, según sus creadores, aumentó a 500 mil personas. Sin embargo, a principios de julio JuicyFields congeló repentinamente las cuentas de los usuarios y dejó de pagar a sus propios empleados. Los propios propietarios de la plataforma, por supuesto, desaparecieron con todo el dinero, y su director general formal, Alan Glance, se apresuró a afirmar que simplemente había sido contratado y que no tenía nada que ver con la estafa.



Los periodistas europeos han obtenido datos sobre los supuestos propietarios de JuicyFields. Resultaron ser tres ciudadanos rusos... 

https://elpaisfinanciero.com/exclusi...-segun-glanse/


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)

*Los rusos genocidas y los progres defensores de los derechos de los asesinos, juntos y revueltos*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

La que está montando la vieja...


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, puta italiana de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata apestosa.....



cómete esto


Te presento a un bicho volando como la abeja maya, mira, a que es alucinante eh jolagranputa?


Por supuesto, el bicho no volará más ni matará a nadie, nazi al hoyo mi gozo en tus lágrimas de fachuzo sionazi.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Rusos sobre cómo ven el futuro de Rusia después de Putin. Como siempre, sin desperdicio:


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El "Politburó" de todo estado comunista que se precie. El problema con Xi es que "tiene" demasiado poder, o al menos hace tiempo que dejó de actuar como el representante del Comité Central y se parece más a un dictador como Stalin. Por higiene debería ser reemplazado cuando acabe su mandato.



Stalin no era un dictador deja de soltar mierdas anglas en este foro, era el secretario general del partido. el jefe del estado era Mijail Kalinin y tenian tanto poder o mas Molotov y Voroshilov, que era el jefe del ejercito rojo


----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, donde hay rusos, SIEMPRE hay algo oscuro...
> 
> Los rusos crearon una estafa piramidal internacional y estafaron a los ciudadanos europeos cientos de millones de euros.
> En la primavera de 2020, apareció en Internet una plataforma llamada JuicyFields con un inusual esquema de ganancias. Ofreció invertir en pequeños pero prometedores productores de cannabis medicinal. Una vez invertido, lo único que tenía que hacer el usuario era esperar a que la empresa creciera y vendiera la cosecha; entonces, JuicyFields tenía que recibir su parte y distribuir los beneficios a los inversores.
> ...



Te suena un tal Madoff, E-rejon....??. Pues a callar entonces, que eres muy joven y te falta historia. Bájate a la piscina anda, que igual se te refrescan las ideas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)

*Progres y extrema izquierda apoyando a los genocidas y racistas rusos*


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te suena un tal Madoff, E-rejon....??. Pues a callar entonces, que eres muy joven y te falta historia. Bájate a la piscina anda, que igual se te refrescan las ideas.



Joder otra vez.....si he estado de 4 a 6 y estoy chumascao ......joio.....eso me suena a un ytumas.....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El "Politburó" de todo estado comunista que se precie. El problema con Xi es que "tiene" demasiado poder, o al menos hace tiempo que dejó de actuar como el representante del Comité Central y se parece más a un dictador como Stalin. Por higiene debería ser reemplazado cuando acabe su mandato.



¡Pero si el Camarada Xi es de lo mas moderadito! solo hay que escuchar sus discursos, llenos de paz y armonia celestial, yo no desearía que lo cambiasen por ahora de ser tu, hay gente en el Politbureau mucho menos complaciente.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Lo que está saliendo de ese nido de cucarachas que es Banderastan


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Pero si el Camarada Xi es de lo mas moderadito! solo hay que escuchar sus discursos, llenos de paz y armonia celestial, yo no desearía que lo cambiasen por ahora de ser tu, hay gente en el Politbureau mucho menos complaciente.



Los fanboys....ya pueden ir cambiándose a Samsung ...que se acaban de quedar sin recambios para sus iPhones....Y Tesla sin baterías. Empiezan fuerte los Chinos y es el día 1....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)

*La policía italiana detiene a Lanfranco Cirillo, arquitecto del megapalacio del Putin de $1 billion. Picassos y Cezannes incautados, evasión, lavado*




__





La policía italiana detiene a Lanfranco Cirillo, arquitecto del megapalacio del Putin de $1 billion. Picassos y Cezannes incautados, evasión, lavado


Estos son los guardianes de los valores tradicionales, la familia, el orden, la prosperidad de los pueblos...




www.burbuja.info





*Estos son los guardianes de los valores tradicionales, la familia, el orden, la prosperidad de los pueblos...*


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Madre mía.... Que pena me dan.... Gente que podría vivir en un país desarrollado, con buen futuro. Los que no responden por miedo a la cárcel....
Joder... Estamos en el siglo XXI!!!
Eso confirma la teoría de que a los rusos les gusta no tener que preocuparse por nada, les gusta tener jefe,zar, o presidente fuerte. Ese orgullo nacional perdido les come la cabeza, da igual que tengan 20 o 40 años... Lo han mamado desde pequeños.
Lo peor, es que no hay ni oposición en Rusia... Rusia da tumbos porque no hay nadie que se atreva a quitar siglos de esclavitud mental.
Hay cosas que son imperceptibles para mente occidental, pero si lees entre líneas...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Los fanboys....ya pueden ir cambiándose a Samsung ...que se acaban de quedar sin recambios para sus iPhones....Y Tesla sin baterías. Empiezan fuerte los Chinos y es el día 1....



La amenaza de la bruja en Formosa era clara, "hay que democratizar a China", eso ha sido el tsunami que ha colmado el vaso de la paciencia china.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, solo Rusia es capaz de plantar cara a occidente con las armas. A estas alturas nadie lo discute. Lo hizo en Siria y ahora en Ucrania. Es lo que hay.





y en VIETNAM ! 

Se llame Unión soviética o Rusia ... son los mismos ! Pero si solo hay que ver los aliados de Rusia !!!! Empezando por Venezuela y Cuba y el resto de los países comunistas o pseudocomunistas alrededor del mundo. 

No entiendo esta confusión de bando que hay en este foro .

*Los rojos que apoyaban a la Unión Soviética en el 36 ahora apoyan a Ucrania y al revés .*

¿ Si Largo Caballero estuviese en el gobierno de España apoyaría a Ucrania o a Rusia ? 









Cuando Madrid rindió homenaje a la URSS en la Puerta de Alcalá


Un retrato de Stalin y el escudo soviético presidieron el histórico monumento en octubre de 1937 con motivo del 20º aniversario de la Revolución Rusa



www.abc.es














AK-47, el arma que democratizó la muerte


A lo largo de los siglos, los conflictos bélicos han forjado una estirpe de armas cuya sola presencia nos traslada a épocas y formas de entender la guerra: los griegos




www.lavanguardia.com













Recordando la guerra de Vietnam y el papel crucial que tuvieron en ella las armas rusas


Hace poco más de 40 años, los vietnamitas irrumpieron en Saigón y sorprendieron a los estadounidenses en ropa interior. Además de montar una valiente...




es.rbth.com













Vietnam, un forzoso alineamiento con la URSS


Durante el año 1978, mucho antes del derrocamiento del régimen de Pol Pot, en Camboya, por el FUNSK, apoyado por tropas vietnamitas, los corresponsale




elpais.com


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ago 2022)

Pero si Ukrania debe rendirse, los rusos van ganando sobradamente...


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un puto crio con argumentos infantiles, el poder en China lo tiene el Comité Central del Partido y no Xi. Es una dirección colegiada.



a ver quien le lleva la contraria a Putin o Stalin .

¿ y me llamas a mi infantil ?


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

Y Ken obligando a pasar calor a los ciudatontos..


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a ver quien le lleva la contraria a Putin o Stalin .
> 
> ¿ y me llamas a mi infantil ?



Si, a Stalin le llevaba la contraria muchas veces su estado mayor, y solia hacerles caso, al contrario que tu tio Adolfo, que aparte de dormir, no hacia otra cosa.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

Ta la banda del pingüino gilipollenko on fire, lo peski y bakmut tienlos llocos


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esos teleñecos lo son en buena medida por lo que comentas. No se trata simplemente de comprar voluntades, lo que hacen lo hacen de muy buena gana e incluso de corazón porque, como bien dices, para ellos la cultura occidental (es decir, la anglo o la fuertemente influenciada por ella) no sólo es la mejor sino que debe prevalecer sobre las demás. O imponerse, "sacar al americano que llevan todos dentro".
> 
> Décadas y décadas de series y películas yanquis, años de carrera, de trabajo y de vida en EEUU y Reino Unido... dejan una huella muy profunda. Por eso cuando leemos declaraciones de políticos, de "expertos" y tertulianos varios... en realidad nos damos cuenta de se creen todo lo que dicen. Incluso la izquierda es proyanqui de corazón, a pesar de la retórica; socialistas de Amazon y Fnac, de Juego de Tronos, Better Call Saul y Stranger Things. Del mismo modo que el otaku adora la cultura japonesa, ellos hacen lo mismo con la anglosajona.



14 veces el PIB alemán invertido en hipotecas basura, derivados de derivados de derivados y demás morralla en Wall Street. Eso si que duele y no las series.  

Esas cosas que tu dices afectan al ciudadano medio, al consejo de administración del Deustche o del BNP o del Santander y al gobierno alemán o español o a la comisión europea, que son los que mandan y deciden, se la soplan. A esos lo que les importa es purgar del sistema ese montón de mierda que tienen sin perder viruta. Y para eso hace falta que el sistema se mantenga tal y como es ahora que es lo que les permite convertir todo ese dinero basura en dinero real a costa de la economía real (lo que hicieron en 2008 y esperan hacer otra vez). Así que habrá que bajar la calefacción este invierno ....


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## piru (4 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Al ver varios informes de que la Orquesta ha violado las defensas exteriores de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y ahora está luchando en las afueras de la ciudad a lo largo de la calle Patrisa Lumumby.



Min 0:12
Banderas de Ucrania y Banderistas juntas en la entrada de Bakhmut :



Dónde están los que dicen que los nazis en Ucrania son 4 gatos?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> 14 veces el PIB alemán invertido en hipotecas basura, derivados de derivados de derivados y demás morralla en Wall Street. Eso si que duele y no las series.
> 
> Esas cosas que tu dices afectan al ciudadano medio, al consejo de administración del Deustche o del BNP o del Santander y al gobierno alemán o español se la soplan. A esos lo que les importa es purgar del sistema ese montón de mierda que tienen sin perder viruta. Y para eso hace falta que el sistema se mantenga tal y como es ahora. Así que habrá que bajar la calefacción este invierno ....



Las élites de verdad (las de arriba del todo) no creen en nada, sólo en el poder. Bueno también en... pero ese es otro tema.

Así que su propósito es mantenerse en ese poder cueste lo que cueste. Los políticos y expertos también son tontos útiles, a los que adoctrinan.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esto lo cuenta curiosamente José Amedo en una novela que según él se basa en hechos reales al menos en parte.


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto lo cuenta curiosamente José Amedo en una novela que según él se basa en hechos reales al menos en parte.



El que enjuaga, algo traga.


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Claro claro; Ucrania está ganando y tal. Para Martín Twiperro, dos y dos son cinco. Seguramente tendrá tres banderillas puestas, qué nos apostamos...


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## amigos895 (4 Ago 2022)

¿Qué coño? En la página 3850 solo veo 4 mensajes  dios


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Ukrania debe rendirse, los rusos van ganando sobradamente...



Ayer 6.000 pepinos solo en Peski. No se yo si se les acaban las cosas, eh? Oye, una cosa si hay que reconocerles a los ukros: hacen de blanco de tiro al pato con una entrega, dedicación y sacrificio encomiables ....


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Joder, a la Liu la ponen fina en ese Tweet...


----------



## JAG63 (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ayer 6.000 pepinos solo en Peski. No se yo si se les acaban las cosas, eh?



La Patrulla Canina no dice la verdad ni por equivocación. Encima, siguen usando la misma propaganda que en primavera. Menuda panda de inútiles, soy su jefe y los pongo en la calle.


----------



## arriondas (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder, a la Liu la ponen fina en ese Tweet...



¿Ya le han explicado a Galileo cómo se suben y meten cosas pesadas a las plantas superiores de un edificio?


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Lo mas gracioso de los Leopards no es que estén en unas condiciones lamentables, eso era un secreto a voces, es que además de reconocerlo no hay la más mínima intención no ya de actualizarlos sino de dejarlos en condiciones de uso algún día.

No para Ucrania, sino para la propia España que para algo son suyos.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo mas gracioso de los Leopards no es que estén en unas condiciones lamentables, eso era un secreto a voces, es que además de reconocerlo no hay la más mínima intención no ya de actualizarlos sino de dejarlos en condiciones de uso algún día.
> 
> No para Ucrania, sino para la propia España que para algo son suyos.



Puto perrosanchez .... Te has puesto ya la corbata y has encendido todas las luces de casa? Venga ... no se a que esperas ...


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero si es que los ucropitecos están haciendo desde el principio combate urbano usando "bocadillos" de población civil secuestrada en edificios residenciales Todos los militares que usen escudos civiles deberían ser exterminados junto con toda su familia. Esto en todo el mundo , que los que hacen la guerra aprendan de una vez a combatir con honor, algo que los militares desconocen desde 1939. La profesión de las armas se ha basurizado brutalmente en las últimas décadas, ahora son vulgares psicópatas indignos de existir, pero casi todos en todo el mundo.



Y quien combatió con honor hasta 1939 ?
Es por curiosidad...


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me autocito para que veáis cómo están cambiando las cosas.
> Voy a contar una anécdota que me pasó ayer.
> Tengo un reloj Tag Heuer que me compré hace algunos años.
> Hace unos meses, se me despegó uno de los elementos de dentro, en el minutero (lo siento, no sé cómo se llama esa pieza en español).
> ...



Son cosas de derecho de propiedad intelectual...
Menuda banda de ladrones!


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, a Stalin le llevaba la contraria muchas veces su estado mayor, y solia hacerles caso, al contrario que tu tio Adolfo, que aparte de dormir, no hacia otra cosa.



STALIN EL GEORGIANO ? 

¿ Qué interés podría tener en que le fuese bien a un país extranjero ? 

Es como si a Zelenski lo hubiesen elegido presidente de la URSS 

( Stalin era un broker de las corporaciones judíoamericanas de la misma manera que lo es Sánchez )


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Puto perrosanchez .... Te has puesto ya la corbata y has encendido todas las luces de casa? Venga ... no se a que esperas ...



Pero y lo guaperas que es falconeti......haz el favor de no insultarle que me chivo.....joio.....


----------



## pepetemete (4 Ago 2022)

Yo, a los que dicen que la ofensiva rusa está atascada o que los ucros contraatacan o similares lo meto directamente en el ignore...por subnormales


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> .
> Pero alma de cántaro, como no van a estar cagaos con mil millones de clones en frente. El problema es que los clones no se atreven nunca a enfrentarse en igualdad de condiciones.



Sin acritud , pregunto :

Y quien en la historia de la humanidad se ha enfrentado en igualdad de condiciones pudiendo hacerlo con superioridad ?

No recuerdo ningún gilipollas q lo haya hecho.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

Los rusos a lo suyo… van pasando la receta a occidente…
_"La verdadera amenaza para el orden mundial y la situación en el mundo y ... en Europa proviene del golpe de estado que tuvo lugar en Ucrania en 2014, que fue cuidadosamente orquestado, entre otros, por los países de la OTAN, a pesar de las garantías que habían proporcionado los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de varios países. De ahí la amenaza y el peligro para el orden mundial", _subrayó.








Kremlin points to 'real cause' of global disorder


The real threat to the world order came in the form of the 2014 coup d’état in Ukraine, orchestrated by the West, Moscow has said




www.rt.com





Presumo mucho dolor en occidente…no se si llegaremos a la hambruna de 1941 pero cerca andaremos…


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Ago 2022)

*El primer ministro ucraniano anunció la privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal a partir del 1 de septiembre*

En Ucrania, una gran privatización comenzará en septiembre. Esto fue anunciado en la víspera de su canal TG por el primer ministro ucraniano Denis Shmygal. 
Vale la pena señalar que la implementación del programa de privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal fue planeada por las autoridades de Kiev en 2019. Sin embargo, entonces los "gerentes efectivos" fueron impedidos por el coronavirus. 
Luego, la discusión sobre la venta de propiedades estatales regresó en marzo de 2021. Luego, la Rada Suprema desbloqueó la implementación del programa mencionado anteriormente mediante la adopción de un estándar apropiado. 
Como base para la privatización a gran escala, se llamó a la necesidad urgente de reponer el presupuesto estatal en relación con la crisis financiera causada por la pandemia. En ese momento, se propuso la privatización de más de 400 objetos de propiedad estatal. Hoy en día, no se informa nada sobre su número, pero según Shmygal, sostuvo una reunión con los jefes de las regiones y les instruyó para determinar en el acto qué objetos "ociosos" en ciudades y pueblos pueden ser privatizados.

Como dijo el primer ministro ucraniano, este programa, que comienza el 1 de septiembre, permitirá comprar objetos usados de manera ineficiente a un precio justo y comenzar su restauración a expensas de subvenciones. Hablando de "precio justo". La ley aprobada por la Rada prevé la posibilidad de un "descuento" del 50%. Naturalmente, no se espera ninguna "mejora de la eficiencia" de los objetos inactivos y abandonados. Más bien, las autoridades de Kiev, al darse cuenta de que no tienen mucho tiempo para "gobernar", simplemente venden la última propiedad estatal.

*Украинский премьер анонсировал массовую приватизацию госимущества с 1 сентября*


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos a lo suyo… van pasando la receta a occidente…
> _"La verdadera amenaza para el orden mundial y la situación en el mundo y ... en Europa proviene del golpe de estado que tuvo lugar en Ucrania en 2014, que fue cuidadosamente orquestado, entre otros, por los países de la OTAN, a pesar de las garantías que habían proporcionado los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de varios países. De ahí la amenaza y el peligro para el orden mundial", _subrayó.
> 
> 
> ...



será peor que en el 41, entonces no había tantas bocas que alimentar...pero al menos hemos parado a la ultraderecha, quidecir a Putin no?


----------



## Roedr (4 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Sin acritud , pregunto :
> 
> Y quien en la historia de la humanidad se ha enfrentado en igualdad de condiciones pudiendo hacerlo con superioridad ?
> 
> No recuerdo ningún gilipollas q lo haya hecho.



Bueno, si aspiras a liderar el próximo siglo, como hace China, aparte de hacer desaparecer tibetanos, hongkoneses, acojonar a taiwaneses, o dominar el mercado de tráfico órganos, digo yo que algo más tendrás que demostrar para ganarte el respeto del mundo. USA, sin ir más lejos, se tuvo que ganar su sitio en el mundo ganando una guerra mundial, no lo hizo con los carpet-bombing a follacabras o países indefensos, eso fue después.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El primer ministro ucraniano anunció la privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal a partir del 1 de septiembre*
> 
> En Ucrania, una gran privatización comenzará en septiembre. Esto fue anunciado en la víspera de su canal TG por el primer ministro ucraniano Denis Shmygal.
> Vale la pena señalar que la implementación del programa de privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal fue planeada por las autoridades de Kiev en 2019. Sin embargo, entonces los "gerentes efectivos" fueron impedidos por el coronavirus.
> ...



pues como no privaticen las farolas de los linchamientos,,,,porque too ta ya en manos de soros y sus secuaces


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



I believe the occupiers progress has been very limited. 
jajajajajajajajajajaja como en lisichansk, sólo falta el contrataque del chapuín colorado, no contaban con mi astuciaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> será peor que en el 41, entonces no había tantas bocas que alimentar...pero al menos hemos parado a la ultraderecha, quidecir a Putin no?



Si China y Rusia deciden ahorcarnos económicamente la revolución francesa será un chiste…efectivamente muchas bocas que alimentar improductivas…


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Son cosas de derecho de propiedad intelectual...
> Menuda banda de ladrones!



Yo por 140 dólares compré un Tag Heuer cronógrafo, esfera negra y agujas naranjas Carrera Ayrton Senna, cuarzo. Sí, es una réplica comprada en Punta del Este Paraguay.

Va de maravilla, réplica perfecta. Ya lo tengo 5 años. Si me atracan me ahorro un disgusto de 10.000 euros. 

Intento poner foto pero esta puta pg me dice que es muy pesada, 3Mb, puto Calopez.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Ago 2022)

Fuerzas rusas y DPR entrando en Artemivsk y Marinka.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si China y Rusia deciden ahorcarnos económicamente la revolución francesa será un chiste…efectivamente muchas bocas que alimentar improductivas…



esas también
quien piense que en un mundo finito el crecimiento infinito es posible, o es un rejón o es un economista


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> pues como no privaticen las farolas de los linchamientos,,,,porque too ta ya en manos de soros y sus secuaces



Esas farolas nos hacen falta en España para envolver a tanto ladrón, vago, maleante y político rojo, todos cortados por el mismo patrón.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Esas farolas nos hacen falta en España para envolver a tanto ladrón, vago, maleante y político rojo, todos cortados por el mismo patrón.



rojo y gualda de pacotilla como a los de la banda del pingüino, vendidos a la pérfida albión


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



fumando espero, el contrataque que yo quiero


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Lo de Rusia ha sido una prueba de fuego, un test. China ha visto que occidente es un conjunto de timoratos pusilánimes, incapaces de dar un paso al frente. Aprovechan el momento, sabiendo que no van a tener repercusiones.

¿Van a sancionar a China, que exporta a medio mundo sus productos? ¿Los van a sancionar cuando son dueños e inversores de empresas, y tienen comprada deuda de muchos de esos países que podrían protestar?


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, si aspiras a liderar el próximo siglo, como hace China, aparte de hacer desaparecer tibetanos, hongkoneses, acojonar a taiwaneses, o dominar el mercado de tráfico órganos, digo yo que algo más tendrás que demostrar para ganarte el respeto del mundo. USA, sin ir más lejos, se tuvo que ganar su sitio en el mundo ganando una guerra mundial, no lo hizo con los carpet-bombing a follacabras o países indefensos, eso fue después.




Y que guerra mundial ganó ? La que nos dicen los medios ? 
La que abrió un segundo frente , digo 2° frente de verdad no de pantomima, en Julio de 1944 , cuando la guerra ya estaba decidida y la URSS ya estaba dentro de Polonia y Rumanía.

Creo que el mismo día cayeron Tobruck y Sebastopol.Infórmese de que pasó en cada lado y quien resistió.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Posible, a lo mejor, probablemente, maybe, Presuntamente,.... esas fotos no se ven una mierda tontolaba


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

La propaganda occidental funciona siempre igual:

.- Stalin ...... asesino, bla, bla, bla, bla ....
.- Kim el gordo .... asesino, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla,
.- Chavez .... asesisno, bla, bla, bla, bla, 
.- Putin ..... asesino, bla, bla, bla,
.- Saddam .... asesino, bla, bla, bla
.- Gadaffi .... asesino, bla, bla
.- Assad ... asesino, bla, bla, bla

.- Pinochet .... es nuestro hijoputa
.- Videla ..... es nuestro hijoputa
.- Franco .... es nuestro hijoputa
.- Trujillo .... es nuestro hijoputa
.- Somoza .... es nuestro hijoputa

Yo, la verdad, dado que la única fuente que tengo es la propaganda occidental, no tengo ni puta idea de lo que era Stalin, solo se que Franco era nuestro hijoputa ....


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La propaganda occidental funciona siempre igual:
> 
> .- Stalin ...... asesino, bla, bla, bla, bla ....
> .- Kim el gordo .... asesino, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla,
> ...



como la marquesa y el chepas que son tus hijosdeputa


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*Condena contra la basquetbolista Griner es "injustificada y desafortunada", dice la WNBA*
La condena recibida por la estrella de básquet estadounidense Brittney Griner a nueve años de prisión por un tribunal ruso el jueves es "injustificada y desafortunada", pero no inesperada, reaccionó la Liga profesional de baloncesto norteamericana (WNBA).

"El veredicto y la sentencia de hoy es injustificado y desafortunado, pero no inesperado, y Brittney Griner se mantiene erróneamente detenida", dijeron en un comunicado conjunto la comisionada de la WNBA, Cathy Engelbert, y su par de la NBA, Adam Silver.

"El cometido de la WNBA y la NBA de que regresa sana y salva no ha disminuido y esperamos que estemos cerca del final de este proceso de traer finalmente a Brittney Griner de vuelta a Estados Unidos", agregaron.

Detenida en febrero en Moscú, poco antes de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, con un vaporizador que contenía líquido a base de cannabis, la doble campeona olímpica se convirtió en un elemento más en la crisis geopolítica entre Rusia y Estados Unidos.

Su juicio se aceleró en los últimos días, mientras los dos países negocian un intercambio de prisioneros en el cual podría entrar la jugadora.

"El tribunal declaró culpable a la acusada" de posesión ilegal y de tráfico de drogas, declaró la jueza Anna Sotnikova, según una periodista de la AFP presente en el tribunal de Jimki, cerca de Moscú.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Esas farolas nos hacen falta en España para envolver a tanto ladrón, vago, maleante y político rojo, todos cortados por el mismo patrón.



Ya lo dicen los milicos ... "hay que fusilar a 26 millones de hijoputas" ...


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Condena contra la basquetbolista Griner es "injustificada y desafortunada", dice la WNBA*
> La condena recibida por la estrella de básquet estadounidense Brittney Griner a nueve años de prisión por un tribunal ruso el jueves es "injustificada y desafortunada", pero no inesperada, reaccionó la Liga profesional de baloncesto norteamericana (WNBA).
> 
> "El veredicto y la sentencia de hoy es injustificado y desafortunado, pero no inesperado, y Brittney Griner se mantiene erróneamente detenida", dijeron en un comunicado conjunto la comisionada de la WNBA, Cathy Engelbert, y su par de la NBA, Adam Silver.
> ...



que recurran al tribunal de luxemburgo


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> como la marquesa y el chepas que son tus hijosdeputa



No ... esos son como chavez y stalin ..... asesinos, bla, bla, bla, bla .....  y les mandan piquetes de hijoputas como Franco a la puerta ....


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Es que no es lo mismo, la foto de humo negra es supuestamente un buque ruso siendo alcanzado y el vídeo es de un buque ruso haciendo algo raro.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No ... esos son como chavez y stalin ..... asesinos, bla, bla, bla, bla .....



simples marionetas como el resto del congreso pero tú a lo tuyo, proruso y podemierda al menos el pingüino es coherente, malévolo pero coherente, tú sólo un gilipollas


----------



## magufone (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Ya le han explicado a Galileo cómo se suben y meten cosas pesadas a las plantas superiores de un edificio?



Si, pero si no le hacen los dibujitos no lo entiende


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Desgraciadamente la única opción tanto de Rusia como de China es dejarse atacar los primeros. Esto se parece mucho a Agosto de 1914, cuando los franceses, conocedores de los planes alemanes, dejaron que estos cruzasen primeros la frontera suspendiendo su prevista ofensiva Plan XVII.



Rusia no espero ningún ataque, la amenaza en que se había convertido Ucrania impulso el inicio de la Operación Especial para Desnazificar y Desmilitarizar Ucrania.

China tiene un problema, el mismo que tenia la URSS, cientos de miles de burócratas, pero esto a diferencia de la extinta URSS, están altamente corrompidos por el capitalismo-socialista chino. Esto les sirvió en un inicio para su real "salto adelante", pero ahora los está lastrando cuando hay una confrontación con EEUU. Tienen el mismo complejo japonés, del "pene pequeño".

El viaje de la Presidenta del Congreso de EEUU, tercer cargo en importancia en el centro de poder, fue un juego de pulso y China tuvo que recular, pensar que el Ejecutivo no había aprobado este viaje no es razonable, esto estuvo fríamente calculado y fue un espectáculo para las masas propias, del mundo y sus lideres: "Hay dos potencias militares en el mundo EEUU y Rusia, y están en franca colisión y China pues es eso la fabrica del mundo".

Como en algunos artículos se comenta China perdió la oportunidad de convertirse en el tercero en discordia, ya que abuso de las "ULTIMAS ADVERTENCIAS", y pues nada como siempre ha sido en su política exterior. Esperemos que tengan un buen plan de respaldo a esta "humillación", ya que Taiwán va a seguir siendo reforzado militarmente por EEUU y su gente joven cada día se van a sentir menos "chinos".

Esto ha sido punto para EEUU que aún no esta muerto y va a reforzar a los Halcones Republicanos, que de ganar las elecciones, van a dejar enfriar el frente Ruso y atacar a su real amenaza económica que es China.

Tal vez lo anterior sean tonterías, de mi cerebro reblandecido por el alcohol, y reflexione a ver hoy el programa de Alfredo Jalife, dejo el link:


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si, pero si no le hacen los dibujitos no lo entiende



que se lo pase el pájaro bobo por teleprinter a ver si así...


----------



## magufone (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ayer 6.000 pepinos solo en Peski. No se yo si se les acaban las cosas, eh? Oye, una cosa si hay que reconocerles a los ukros: hacen de blanco de tiro al pato con una entrega, dedicación y sacrificio encomiables ....



En Rusia andan MUY SOBRADOS de municion y efectivos.
Aqui los militares lo saben.
La propaganda siempre va por otro lado


----------



## hornblower (4 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En 70 años de era nuclear, estas armas han salvado al mundo de muchas guerras y muertes. Casi 200mil bajas en Hiroshima y Nagasaki, ha cambio de evitar una guerra global entre la Otan-Urss que hubiera causado millones de bajas. El saldo es positivo...



Positivo sobre todo para los que no son los 200.000


----------



## magufone (4 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro claro; Ucrania está ganando y tal. Para Martín Twiperro, dos y dos son cinco. Seguramente tendrá tres banderillas puestas, qué nos apostamos...



Y preparando el rejonazo de la viruela del mongo


----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

Qué hace paseando al lado de la costa?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El primer ministro ucraniano anunció la privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal a partir del 1 de septiembre*
> 
> En Ucrania, una gran privatización comenzará en septiembre. Esto fue anunciado en la víspera de su canal TG por el primer ministro ucraniano Denis Shmygal.
> Vale la pena señalar que la implementación del programa de privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal fue planeada por las autoridades de Kiev en 2019. Sin embargo, entonces los "gerentes efectivos" fueron impedidos por el coronavirus.
> ...



si tienen alguna fabrica de crack, esa para el hijo de biden


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Y quien combatió con honor hasta 1939 ?
> Es por curiosidad...



Hombre ,antes de la IIGM no se estilaba arrasar ciudades, o comarcas rurales enteras como en Vietnam . Pero esto más reciente de meterse en ciudades en las que media población te odia y usarlos como escudos es incluso más asqueroso. Deberíamos poner a los militares un collar explosivo al cuello con GPS y en cuanto entren a ciudades que explote. Hay formas,dentro de lo que cabe, menos sádicas de hacer la guerra pero el oficio de las armas ha degenerado mucho.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> simples marionetas como el resto del congreso pero tú a lo tuyo, proruso y podemierda al menos el pingüino es coherente, malévolo pero coherente, tú sólo un gilipollas



Te equivocas. Tampoco soy prorruso. Ocurre simplemente que, para el resto del mundo, para los paises normalillos, es preferible que existan varios polos de poder en el mundo y no uno solo. Asi te evitas muchos abusos y arbitrariedades. Ser el puto amo, sin oposición, lleva inevitablemente al abuso y la arbitrariedad, si hay más como tu te lo piensas antes de hacer el cabrón.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El primer ministro ucraniano anunció la privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal a partir del 1 de septiembre*
> 
> En Ucrania, una gran privatización comenzará en septiembre. Esto fue anunciado en la víspera de su canal TG por el primer ministro ucraniano Denis Shmygal.
> Vale la pena señalar que la implementación del programa de privatización masiva de la propiedad estatal fue planeada por las autoridades de Kiev en 2019. Sin embargo, entonces los "gerentes efectivos" fueron impedidos por el coronavirus.
> ...



Se la van literalmente a regalar a fondos estadounidenses.


----------



## Honkler (4 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo por 140 dólares compré un Tag Heuer cronógrafo, esfera negra y agujas naranjas Carrera Ayrton Senna, cuarzo. Sí, es una réplica comprada en Punta del Este Paraguay.
> 
> Va de maravilla, réplica perfecta. Ya lo tengo 5 años. Si me atracan me ahorro un disgusto de 10.000 euros.
> 
> Intento poner foto pero esta puta pg me dice que es muy pesada, 3Mb, puto Calopez.



Ciudad del Este


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

#ÚLTIMAHORA El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán
El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán https://t.co/F5n8bDTVIt





La Casa Blanca: El portaaviones Ronald Reagan permanecerá en la región para monitorear la situación.

¿Quieren ver los fuegos artificiales desde cerca?

Actualización: La Casa Blanca: Esperamos y estamos listos para la escalada china en Taiwán.

Update: The White House: We expect and are ready for Chinese escalation on Taiwan.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)

*A los de "refugees welcome" y a los putos rusos se le ha visto hoy bien el plumero*










__





Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa


https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/08/03/62eab0f5fc6c83ee398b45ea.html Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel Italia acusa a estos mercenarios de usar los puertos libios para desestabilizar la Unión Europea Miembros de Wagner, llenando una fosa...




www.burbuja.info












Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel


De todos los asuntos mal gestionados que han dividido a la UE, el más disruptor de todos ellos ha sido, sin duda, la inmigración. Ningún otro desafío ha contribuido tanto a...




www.elmundo.es





*Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa




*



*









*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> #ÚLTIMAHORA El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán
> El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán https://t.co/F5n8bDTVIt
> 
> 
> ...



Deberían acudir a salvar a los de Taiwán…levantar el cerco como en las películas de Serie B.


----------



## coscorron (4 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que recurran al tribunal de luxemburgo



basquetbolista ... ?? Mejor que despidan al becario.


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

El territorio del Lince


Dos palabras chinas Esto es como la revista satírica "El Jueves" , tengo dos titulares: el que abre y el que cierra, que es "Abuela, eres la...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com






*Dos palabras chinas*

Esto es como la revista satírica _*"El Jueves"*_, tengo dos titulares: el que abre y el que cierra, que es "Abuela, eres la mejor". Los antiglobalistas y simpatizantes de China se van a quedar con el primero, seguro, porque hay que ocultar la decepción por la respuesta de China al viaje de la abuela Pelosi a Taiwán; los occidentalistas se van a quedar con el segundo porque por fin tienen una victoria después de tantas derrotas. Pero los dos olvidan una cosa esencial: aún sigue la guerra, una guerra que, en términos chinos, hay que demoninar "prolongada". O sea, que hay que mirar más allá de nuestras narices.

Este es el problema de los occidentales, que siempre se limitan al hoy y nunca miran hacia el futuro. Somos inmediatistas, el aquí y el ahora. Los chinos son justo al revés, viven el hoy con la mirada siempre puesta en el mañana. Un ejemplo: en octubre de 2020, el PCCh aprobó el XIV Plan Quinquenal que formalmente se puso en marcha en marzo de 2021 y que sienta las bases para la "sociedad moderadamente próspera" en que quiere convertirse China en el 2035. Es decir, China hizo hace dos años un plan que se va a completar 15 años más tarde. Eso en Occidente es impensable. Y como es impensable, los occidentales nunca tenemos en cuenta otras formas de pensar que las nuestras. Y por eso nos decepcionamos con tanta facilidad.

Más de uno y más de dos esperaban casi una guerra tras las amenazas y/o advertencias chinas. Es no conocer a los chinos, aunque tras la llegada de la abuela a Taiwán han hecho algo que ya está poniendo de los pelos al Pentágono: el cierre virtual de Taiwán, o cerco si queréis, a nivel militar.


Estas son las zonas donde se están realizando maniobras militares con fuego real en estos momentos y hasta el domingo. Eso va a compañado con esto otro, que es cómo afectan esas zonas a Taiwán.


Lo que se ve es que China deja tres corredores para que pueda salir la abuela Pelosi, pero mostrando que puede cerrar el acceso a la isla cuando quiera y como quiera. Es más, en tres de esas zonas se llega hasta los límites de las famosas 12 millas náuticas que se indican internacionalmente como aguas territoriales. Es decir, justo antes del acceso por tierra. Un hecho ya: muchas compañías aéreas han cancelado vuelos a la isla y/o han cambiado sus itinerarios para hacerlos coincidir con esos tres corredores.

Eso en términos militares. En terminos civiles, China ya está apretando la tuerca económica tanto en EEUU como en Taiwán, lo que pone de manifiesto que advierte militarmente y ataca económicamente. Por una parte, "congela" la creación de una fábrica en EEUU que iba a crear 10.000 puestos de trabajo y, por otra, ha prohibido el comercio total de varios productos desde la isla al continente, uno de ellos la arena natural, imprescindible para la fabricación de cemento y vidrio. Esto no solo afecta a la construcción, sino a la fabricación de semiconductores electrónicos (chips). Las pérdidas para Taiwán van desde el 50% al 100% de sus exportaciones en varios productos, y buscar nuevos mercados no es nada fácil. A nivel diplomático, protestas formales y negativa a reunirse con Blinken en la cumbre de países de la ASEAN a finales de esta semana, que se había anunciado.

No va a ir más lejos de eso. Así que los primeros seguirán decepcionados y los segundos, alborozados.

Pero en las relaciones internacionales y en la geopolítica la cosa no es tan simple. Por varias razones: la primera, porque este es un juego de larga duración y esto no es más que un episodio fugaz sin el menor efecto práctico a largo plazo. En segundo lugar, porque este es "el momento ruso", es decir, el momento en el que China ha mostrado a EEUU sus líneas rojas como hizo Rusia en diciembre del año pasado con el documento que presentó a EEUU y la OTAN y que, al ser rechazado por la típica prepotencia occidental, conllevó la actual crisis de Ucrania donde Occidente está siendo derrotado. Occidente humilló a Rusia y Rusia contestó. EEUU acaba de humillar a China, y China va a contestar.

Aquí hay entra el primer titular, las dos palabras chinas. La primera es _*"mingzi"*_, reputación; la segunda es *"fuchou"*, venganza. Como no tenemos ni idea de la cultura china -ni de ninguna otra que no sea la nuestra- no sabemos ni qué significa una ni qué significa otra en el carácter chino. Porque sin la primera, no hay la segunda. Os lo explico: el valor más importante para los chinos es *mingzi*, la reputación. La pérdida de *mingzi* es como peor que mentarles a la madre, es el final de todo. Y cuando se llega a esa situación el chino se vuelve temible y terrible. Por eso en China siempre se intenta evitar esa situación y se deja siempre una oportunidad para salir de ella, para corregir errores y evitar la humillación total. En Occidente siempre se hace al revés, hundir al adversario hasta que no pueda levantar la cabeza nunca más. Eso es lo que ha intentado EEUU con el viaje de la abuela que, en sentido estricto, y esto va para los desanimados, es la tercera en el escalafón del poder nominal de EEUU detrás del presidente y del vicepresidente. Es decir, la provocación de EEUU es evidente porque derribar, interrumpir o lo que fuese ese avión era declarar la guerra sí o sí. China ha actuado con prudencia pese a las amenazas y advertencias, pero lo bueno viene ahora. _*Mingzi.*_

China no lo va a olvidar nunca, jamás, acaso, ni. Y va a buscar la venganza más cruel. _*Fuchou. *_Y a los occidentales que solo miran el ahora, pese a su simpatía con China, los recuerdo que en octubre tendrá lugar el XX Congreso del Partido Comunista de China. Ese será el momento de ver cómo se diseña la venganza.

¿Qué significa esto? Que* ya no hay vuelta atrás en la relación EEUU-China y que EEUU y China ya son, de hecho, enemigos totales*. La III Guerra Mundial que esperaban unos y otros no ha sucedido, por ahora, pero las consecuencias van a ser mayores que si la hubiese. 

La abuela Pelosi lo que ha hecho no ha sido solo a nivel externo, sino interno: dar una baza electoral al Partido Demócrata para las elecciones de este año. 

Eso a China le da igual, pero no lo otro: que Pelosi es del mismo partido que Biden, no es alguien que mea fuera del tiesto. Por lo tanto, para China queda claro que la retórica estadounidense de que sigue la política de "una sola China" ya no es creíble. Nada ni nadie de EEUU va a convencer a China que es posible algún tipo de diálogo. Va a haber una mejor compresión de con quién tratan y cómo no es posible defender sus intereses sin recurrir a la fuerza. De nuevo "el momento ruso" para China. Y eso, por supuesto, lo vamos a ver muy pronto sobre Rusia o sobre Irán, con un reforzamiento evidente de los lazos entre ellos.

Así que voy a terminar con el segundo titular: "abuela, eres la mejor".

El Lince


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> #ÚLTIMAHORA El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán
> El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán https://t.co/F5n8bDTVIt
> 
> 
> ...





   Lo que tenían que hacer los rusos es tener por allí un submarino camuflao, mandarle media docena de zirconazos al portaviones y decir que han sido los chinos


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> cómete esto
> 
> 
> Te presento a un bicho volando como la abeja maya, mira, a que es alucinante eh jolagranputa?
> ...



Ese chico que vuela y los que han desaparecido en la explosión eran personas, probablemente estén ahí obligados y muertos de miedo. Me cabrea bastante que se haga mofa de imágenes así.
En el Equipo A no les pasaba nada pero en el mundo real si.


----------



## vettonio (4 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La mayoría de España no es así, aún cuando los medios de propaganda intentan hacer ver que es así. Este País es como los botejara…muchos siglos dominado por élites corruptas, lo que les hace ser pícaros para sobrevivir.
> 
> La propaganda hizo ver que todo el mundo estuvo encerrado, cuando la mayoría se saltó el confinamiento cuando quiso…por ejemplo.




Va por vd, monsieur Poirot


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

Cuándo y cómo China perdió Taiwán (y cuál es el estatus actual de la "isla rebelde") - BBC News Mundo


Taiwán se ha comportado como una nación independiente desde 1949, cuando el entonces gobierno de China fue derrotado por las fuerzas comunistas y abandonó el continente.




www.bbc.com





España tendrá el mismo destino que Taiwan en relación a la civilización islámica. 
La limpieza étnica que ya está sucediendo facilitará el derecho de los países árabes a reclamar la tierra donde vive su población. 

Hubo un tiempo que cualquier cachivache a la venta en las tiendas ponía MADE IN TAIWAN . Durante la guerra fría estaba prohibido el comercio con URSS y China y poner esa etiqueta camuflaba los productos que realmente eran fabricados en China. 

Una carambola como la de Sánchez al pretender que el gas que Argelia no quería vender a su enemigos Marruecos " se hiciese español " y luego fuese suministrado por España.


----------



## Pato Sentado (4 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Todos en filita por el borde de un trigal, imagino esperando al Su25 de turno


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ago 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 04.08.2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 04.08.2022

1. Artemovsk.*
Destacamentos del PMC "Wagner" entraron en Artemovsk y comenzaron a luchar en las afueras del este, aprovechando el hecho de que el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas tanto en defensa (bajo fuego de artillería) como durante un ataque fallido a Pokrovskoye. También hay batallas por Jolly Valley y en las afueras de Kodema. Semigorye está completamente liberado.

*2. Soledar.*
La lucha continúa en la zona industrial. Bakhmutsky tiene algunos avances. La lucha continúa cerca de Yakovlevka y Belogorovka. En el área de Seversk, el enemigo logró estabilizar el frente, la lucha continúa cerca de Serebryanka, Ivano-Daryevka y Verkhnekamensky.

*3. Peski.*
Por la mañana, la mayor parte del pueblo estaba controlado por nuestras tropas. Por la noche, se notó el progreso en la limpieza y el avance hacia las afueras del oeste en dirección a Pervomaisky. Sin embargo, los informes de la liberación completa de Pesok aún están por delante de los acontecimientos, aunque la zona fortificada de Peski no está muy lejos. Y luego seguirá un ataque a Pervomaisk o Vodyanoye para crear una amenaza para la carretera Orlovka-Avdeevka.

*4. Avdiivka.*
Sin cambios significativos. La lucha al norte de Avdeevka continuó a lo largo de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka cerca de Kamenka, Novoselka-2, Novobakhmutsky y también en las afueras de Nueva York. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania generalmente reconoce la complicación de la situación para el grupo Avdiivka debido al avance de las Fuerzas Armadas RF al sur de Avdiivka. También vale la pena señalar el bombardeo terrorista en curso de Donetsk y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk.

*5. Slavyansk.*
Las batallas posicionales continúan en el área de Sidorov, Bogorodichny, Dolina y Prishib. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dicen que pudieron recuperar el control del pueblo devastado de Mazanovka, que estaba en la "zona gris". Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan lanzando ataques concentrados contra concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en la aglomeración de Slavyansko-Kramatorsk, desde donde se continúa evacuando a la población civil. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que hasta 400 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron destruidos en Konstantinovka.

*6. Izyum.*
El frente en dirección a Izyum revivió un poco. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están asaltando Gusarovka, cuya pérdida puede complicar significativamente la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa no comentan las declaraciones sobre el asalto a Gusarovka.

*7. Járkov.*
Después de la captura de Borshcheva, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están avanzando en dirección a Kharkov en dirección a Russian y Cherkasy Tishok, así como en el área de Bayrak y Dementyevka. Sin embargo, aquí persiste la tendencia hacia la posicionalidad. Los ataques regulares con cohetes continúan en Kharkov y Chuguev. El enemigo continúa bombardeando las zonas fronterizas.

*8. Krivoy Rog.*
Continuaron los intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de fortalecer el punto de apoyo en el río Ingulets cerca de Andreevka, lo que ya ha provocado grandes pérdidas de mano de obra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Cada vez más, en lugar de declaraciones sobre un ataque a Kherson y quejas sobre ataques constantes contra Nikolaev, hay declaraciones sobre la amenaza de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Sin embargo, el enemigo no perdió la esperanza de operaciones ofensivas exitosas en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.


----------



## Oso Polar (4 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Ukrania debe rendirse, los rusos van ganando sobradamente...



Eso es material que usan las milicias del Donbass y para variar, y es de conocimiento del foro, que muchas material ucraniano destruido se hace pasar como ruso.


----------



## ZARGON (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ESTA GUERRA ES UNA FARSA !!! 

Es imposible que pierda Rusia 
Es imposible que pierda Ucrania 

Es la disculpa para implantar en los países de Europa occidental el tercer mundo.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El territorio del Lince
> 
> 
> Dos palabras chinas Esto es como la revista satírica "El Jueves" , tengo dos titulares: el que abre y el que cierra, que es "Abuela, eres la...
> ...



Mis dieces


----------



## ZARGON (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## clapham5 (4 Ago 2022)

Muy buenas : 
Soy el clapham personalidad VII . El clapham esta avergonzado . Lleva todo el dia en el vertedero de Opa Locka buscando el Curso de Chino Mandarin ( nivel basico ) que tiro a la basura hace tres dias cuando se sintio decepcionado por el comportamiento del camarada Xi 
El clapham juzgo mal la honorabilidad , la integridad , la dignidad , la firmeza y el compromiso de la gloriosa ....una pausa pal buchito de cafe 
Republica Popular China , faro de luz que ilumina al proletariado . 
El clapham esta tan avergonzado por las ofensas al camarada @ZHU DE que trato de cerrar su cuenta . 
El clapham personalidad III y yo lo impedimos . Por eso yo estoy aqui , en nombre del clapham , para pedir perdon en su nombre 
El muchacho esta muy deprimido . 
Hace 5 meses invirtio en una fabrica de china que fabrica banderas rusas de dudosa calidad pero a un precio muy muy atractivo y desde hace un mes apenas tienen pedidos . Los primeros meses muy bien . Pero el negocio esta " parao " ...
Si los rusos ocupan Bakhmut se salva Septiembre . La facturacion de Octubre - Diciembre depende de Slovyansk y Kramatorsk
Bueno , Di-s os bendiga a todos . No seais muy crueles con el camarada @rejon . 
Se cayo de la cama cuando era crio y estuvo tres meses en coma . Bastante lucido esta .


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Ese chico que vuela y los que han desaparecido en la explosión eran personas, probablemente estén ahí obligados y muertos de miedo. Me cabrea bastante que se haga mofa de imágenes así.
> En el Equipo A no les pasaba nada pero en el mundo real si.



A ti te he visto zankear a algunos foreros sionazis de esta mierda de foro, por qué no les preguntas si les parece bien la mofa que hacen de los soldados rusos muertos cuando postean fotos de ellos muertos y dejas de decir sandeces? no te he visto criticarlos. Sobre si iban obligados si están ahi ellos sabrán o sí estarian ahí es porque querian matar rusos, menos cuentos caperucita.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

Rusia le ha comunicado a Suiza que ya no habrá más conversaciones de paz sobre Siria, en Ginebra, al perder los suizos su neutralidad y ser parte de la rusofobia europea.


----------



## llabiegu (4 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Joder, los Wagner han entrado hasta la cocina. Cojones no les faltan.


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

Запрещённая Украина


Информационно-сатирическое издание. Факты под острым соусом юмора и сарказма. По вопросам ВП: @eyegod_ru Чат-группа: @godeyechat. По вопросам группы: @CirGor Почта: g0deye_ru@protonmail.com Стикерпак - https://t.me/addstickers/godeye_ru




t.me





En Ternopil, y de hecho en toda la región de Lviv, la mitad de los negocios privados ya están bajo los polacos, y desde el comienzo de la guerra, en general, se han apoderado de todo aquí: restaurantes, tiendas, producción.

Ya estamos hablando en Polaco en las calles.

Pero resulta que esto no es suficiente: el otro día llegó una orden a la planta, donde está escrito en blanco y negro que 20% de los capataces y jefes de taller, a los adjuntos del director general deben ser reemplazados por polacos étnicos y contabilizados.

¿líderes étnicos? ¿Qué clase de locura?


----------



## llabiegu (4 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Запрещённая Украина
> 
> 
> Информационно-сатирическое издание. Факты под острым соусом юмора и сарказма. По вопросам ВП: @eyegod_ru Чат-группа: @godeyechat. По вопросам группы: @CirGor Почта: g0deye_ru@protonmail.com Стикерпак - https://t.me/addstickers/godeye_ru
> ...



Eso huele a partición de Ucrania en 3. Novorusia, Ucrania central satélite de Moscú y protectorado polaco/otan con capital en Lvov


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

Запрещённая Украина


Информационно-сатирическое издание. Факты под острым соусом юмора и сарказма. По вопросам ВП: @eyegod_ru Чат-группа: @godeyechat. По вопросам группы: @CirGor Почта: g0deye_ru@protonmail.com Стикерпак - https://t.me/addstickers/godeye_ru




t.me





[Forwarded from Грантоед.by]
❗ en los canales ucranianos apareció información sobre el estado de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Se refieren a los datos del estado mayor.

Esto es lo que oculta el liderazgo político-militar de Ucrania: 

- la dotación de personal de APU se mantiene en 43-48%;
- pérdidas entre el personal militar-más de 191 mil muertos y heridos;
- no se mantienen estadísticas sobre desaparecidos;
- la medicina funciona al límite, los heridos graves se exportan a través de Polonia para recibir tratamiento en países europeos (Alemania, Francia, Italia);
- grave escasez de armas pequeñas y chalecos antibalas . ;
- termina el recurso de algunas muestras de equipos transferidos por los aliados (los primeros lotes de los estadounidenses M777, M109, los nuevos panzerhaubitse 2000 y MARS II);
- la escasez de especialistas calificados en la operación de armas occidentales, por lo que el equipo está controlado por personas sin una profunda comprensión del material de partido; 
- problema con los consumibles, especialmente la hidráulica y el nitrógeno líquido necesarios para los obuses M777;
- en el campo, el sistema automatizado de control de incendios no vive durante mucho tiempo, los fragmentos y el polvo matan lo suficientemente rápido; no hay oportunidades para reparaciones en el lugar, es necesario enviar a Polonia, donde hay repuestos y especialistas.

Además, la UIP de los militares ucranianos se mantiene en un nivel bajo, a pesar de la reciente campaña de información sobre la distribución de materiales "alentadores" y conciertos organizados en las redes sociales. 

Tal deplorable estado de APU solo puede indicar una cosa: no les queda mucho tiempo para existir.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Aquí viene explicado:

Guerra de Ucrania - Día 162 -


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y en VIETNAM !
> 
> Se llame Unión soviética o Rusia ... son los mismos ! Pero si solo hay que ver los aliados de Rusia !!!! Empezando por Venezuela y Cuba y el resto de los países comunistas o pseudocomunistas alrededor del mundo.
> 
> ...



esta guerra es una farsa como el coronavirus . 
Está diseñada en los mismos despachos. 

Los mismos que al principio de la epidemia se la creyeron , les está pasando lo mismo ahora.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (4 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



artemosk es lo mismo que Bakhmut?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y Ken obligando a pasar calor a los ciudatontos..



Es una puta trampa para causar un crack económico en los países del euro y disolver los ahorros de la gente . 

La enorme estafa piramidal en la que se ha convertido la economía requeriría una quita bancaria del 100% que es lo mismo que un crack a la Venezolana.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te equivocas. Tampoco soy prorruso. Ocurre simplemente que, para el resto del mundo, para los paises normalillos, es preferible que existan varios polos de poder en el mundo y no uno solo. Asi te evitas muchos abusos y arbitrariedades. Ser el puto amo, sin oposición, lleva inevitablemente al abuso y la arbitrariedad, si hay más como tu te lo piensas antes de hacer el cabrón.



Si crees que el hecho de que existan potencias "regionales" como está en la mente de los rusos significa que haya "varios polos de poder" estás MUY equivocado.
Eso podría ser así con países pequeños, poco estado y comercio a saco entre ellos...pero como no queréis y decís gilipolleces de "ooooh globalismooooo", pues nada, nos tendremos que joder todos con chorradas, pobreza y bajo medidas de mierda...
Lo jodido es que vendrán los lloros....lo veo, vamos, clarisssisisismo


----------



## frangelico (4 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Запрещённая Украина
> 
> 
> Информационно-сатирическое издание. Факты под острым соусом юмора и сарказма. По вопросам ВП: @eyegod_ru Чат-группа: @godeyechat. По вопросам группы: @CirGor Почта: g0deye_ru@protonmail.com Стикерпак - https://t.me/addstickers/godeye_ru
> ...



Pues si están ya robando recrusos sanitarios de Europa de modo masivo y en invierno empezaran a hacerlo con los energéticos, poca broma. Al final los ciudadanos ataran cabos y más de una refuzorra de la clase dirigente ukra acabará linchada. Es que robar recursos sanitarios a Polonia o Italia, que sobradas no andan, es causar sobremortalidad extra entre polacos, que ya tendrán la "inexplicable " que tenemos todos este año, como para sumarle otra.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Eso huele a partición de Ucrania en 3. Novorusia, Ucrania central satélite de Moscú y protectorado polaco/otan con capital en Lvov



Rusia no va a permitir nada de otan en el actual territorio ucraniano.


----------



## niraj (4 Ago 2022)

Victor Ternovsky


Soy periodista de @SputnikMundo, pero este es mi espacio personal para, entre otros temas, contrarrestar las ‘fake news’ sobre Rusia, país donde nací y vivo *Contacto directo: @VictorTernovsky_bot *https://www.youtube.com/c/VictorTernovsky




t.me





[Forwarded from Liu Sivaya]
Hoy Ucrania ha vuelto a bombardear el centro de Donetsk. Que sepamos: 4 fallecidos, entre ellos una niña, y 10 heridos, algunos muy graves. En el vídeo, entre otros afectados, un abuelo que encuentra en el céntrico bulevar de Pushkin a su nieta y a su mujer. Ambas fallecidas en el acto.

Dos razones: venganza por los avances en Avdeevka y la despedida con la Heroína de Rusia y de la DNR a título póstumo Olga Korsa. Ellos sabían que habría mucha gente. Nosotros sabemos que querían muchas víctimas. 

¿De verdad alguien aún no lo ve terrorismo de estado?









Victor Ternovsky


Soy periodista de @SputnikMundo, pero este es mi espacio personal para, entre otros temas, contrarrestar las ‘fake news’ sobre Rusia, país donde nací y vivo *Contacto directo: @VictorTernovsky_bot *https://www.youtube.com/c/VictorTernovsky




t.me











[ Album ]
En Donetsk, ciudad agredida brutalmente este jueves por el régimen terrorista de Kiev, lloran la muerte de Galina Volódina, profesora de ballet, y su nieta que soñaba con ser balerina. Sus cuerpos fueron destrozados por un proyectil entregado por Occidente a la célula terrorista apodada 'Ejército de Ucrania'. Son algunos de los asesinatos perpetrados hoy por el señor Volodímir Zelenski, bautizado por el diario español El País como "héroe de la resistencia ucraniana". Este señor y su camarilla ya se apresuraron a 'explicar' que los habitantes de Donetsk se bombardearon a sí mismos para echar sombra sobre quienes se autoproclamaron como 'autoridades de Ucrania'. Para que se entienda: la abuela y su nieta se dispararon con un misil de la OTAN para desprestigiar al 'héroe de la resistencia ucraniana' y sus patrocinadores

@victorternovsky


----------



## llabiegu (4 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir nada de otan en el actual territorio ucraniano.



Pues tendrá que llevar la frontera a Lvov minimo


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Ago 2022)

Ojo al vídeo.

Según la fuente se trata de un MLRS tipo BM-27 Uragan que lanza pepinos de 220 mm en el momento que es alcanzado por fuego de contrabatería, posiblemente un M777.

Se puede ver que tras el impacto algunos cohetes comienzan a salir de los tubos lanzadera de manera descontrolada.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si crees que el hecho de que existan potencias "regionales" como está en la mente de los rusos significa que haya "varios polos de poder" estás MUY equivocado.
> Eso podría ser así con países pequeños, poco estado y comercio a saco entre ellos...pero como no queréis y decís gilipolleces de "ooooh globalismooooo", pues nada, nos tendremos que joder todos con chorradas, pobreza y bajo medidas de mierda...
> Lo jodido es que vendrán los lloros....lo veo, vamos, clarisssisisismo




Que va ... solo hay que aceptar de buen grado que ya no eres el número uno, adaptarte a la nueva situación y no poner palos en las ruedas (*). El comercio mundial puede seguir exactamente igual.

(*) Hay precentes, Paises Bajos en el siglo XVIII y Gran Bretaña en el XX lo hicieron y no les fue nada mal.


----------



## SanRu (4 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> artemosk es lo mismo que Bakhmut?



Sí.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que va ... solo hay que aceptar de buen grado que ya no eres el número uno, adaptarte a la nueva situación y no poner palos en las ruedas (*). El comercio mundial puede seguir exactamente igual.
> 
> (*) Hay precentes, Paises Bajos en el siglo XVIII y Gran Bretaña en el XX lo hicieron y no les fue nada mal.



Que no, cojones, tener varias "superpotencias" con poder nuclear y con un estado tan grande que sientan que sus intereses son lo más importante te lleva a conflictos continuos y tensión...eso no lleva a comercio, y por supuesto, es incomparable con tu ejemplo...

Quieres comercio? quieres bienestar?, quieres que la gente viva lo mejor que se puede? pues deja en paz a la peña....simple....

Además, porque tiene que "adaptarse USA" y no China o Rusia? esos Phoskitos que tomas...no son buenos....


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que no, cojones, tener varias "superpotencias" con poder nuclear y con un estado tan grande que sientan que sus intereses son lo más importante te lleva a conflictos continuos y tensión...eso no lleva a comercio, y por supuesto, es incomparable con tu ejemplo...
> 
> Quieres comercio? quieres bienestar?, quieres que la gente viva lo mejor que se puede? pues deja en paz a la peña....simple....
> 
> *Además, porque tiene que "adaptarse USA" *y no China o Rusia? esos Phoskitos que tomas...no son buenos....




Porque es el orden natural de las cosas: todo lo que sube acaba por bajar. U otro sube más que tu hagas lo que hagas porque tiene mejor sistema, más potencial, es más trabajador y más listo. De todas formas da lo mismo, los adaptarán por cojones y será peor. De ser una potencia de segundo orden como Reino Unido u Holanda que supieron adaptarse, ver la realidad y han tenido una post-caida privilegiada, cuando caigan pasarán a ser un cagarro que a duras penas mantendrá la unidad de su propio estado (ya están dando síntomas inequívocos). Como España que tampoco supo hacer la transición en su momento y se arruinó intentando mantener a bombazos una hegemonía imposible de conservar ante otros más eficientes, más listos y más currantes. Los yankis nos va imitar, pero en la mitad de tiempo. Nosotros duramos siglo y medio, ellos no van a llegar al siglo ni de coña.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Ago 2022)

*Rusia contrató a trolls para difundir propaganda a favor de la invasión de Ucrania, dice Meta.*
Un equipo ruso contrató a personas de la calle para que publicaran comentarios en Internet y dar la impresión de que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú contaba con apoyo popular, informó el jueves la empresa tecnológica Meta.

Internet ha sido uno de los frentes de guerra donde Rusia ha tratado de acallar las críticas y promover la narrativa de apoyo a la invasión.

Una "granja de trolls" dirigió la campaña de desinformación, según Meta. Algunos de los involucrados en la operación estaban asociados con la Agencia de Investigación de Internet (IRA), un grupo ruso vinculado a la intromisión electoral en Estados Unidos y otros países desde 2016, explicó Meta.

Las autoridades estadounidenses ofrecen una recompensa de 10 millones de dólares por información sobre la injerencia del IRA en las elecciones.

La operación contrataba a casi cualquier persona para participar del engaño en línea, una táctica parecida a la que usó el IRA años atrás en otras campañas, dijo a la AFP el jefe de inteligencia de amenazas globales de Meta, Ben Nimmo.


----------



## Pinovski (4 Ago 2022)

__





Un veterano de la guerra de Afganistán, HUMILLÓ a los rusos en Bucha







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2022)

| Bioclandestine | Rusia acusa OFICIALMENTE a UCRANIA de crear el COVID 19 y de Super Soldados FULL DOPADOS de buen PERVITIN NAZI METH L

*Russian MIL Declares Ukraine Origin of C19! DNC Globalists Created Covid! *

Clandestine
3 hr ago










Russian MIL Declares Ukraine Origin of C19! DNC Globalists Created Covid!


NEW BIOLOGICAL UPDATE FROM RUSSIA New briefing from Chief of Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defence Forces, General Igor Kirillov, on military biological activities of the United States in the territory of Ukraine. The Russian MIL have been studying biological samples from surrendered...




bioclandestine.substack.com





NEW BIOLOGICAL UPDATE FROM RUSSIA
New briefing from Chief of Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defence Forces, General Igor Kirillov, on military biological activities of the United States in the territory of Ukraine.

The Russian MIL have been studying biological samples from surrendered Ukrainian soldiers, and what they have been finding is beyond disturbing. Approximately 20% of them carrying West Nile pathogens, which were being studied “by the Pentagon as part of the Ukrainian UP-4 and UP-8 projects”. Suggesting that Ukrainian soldiers are being subject to involuntary biological experimentation and exposure to biological weapons (think Nuremberg).
In addition to carrying pathogens, nearly all of the surrendered Ukrainian soldiers carried traces of a wide variety of narcotics and opioids, including Meth and Codeine.

*MEIN GOTT *
*PERVITIN DEL BUENO | GOSTANDO FUERTE *







Russia were sure to remind us of the Nazi’s usage of methamphetamines in WW2. I covered this 2 weeks ago, when the left-wing media tried to spin this reality as some sort of X-men mutant conspiracy theory. No, they are just Nazis, and historically, Nazis use drugs. Particularly as an advantage in war.​


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*Los orcos rusos destruyendo hospitales*


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque es el orden natural de las cosas: todo lo que sube acaba por bajar. U otro sube más que tu hagas lo que hagas porque tiene mejor sistema, más potencial, es más trabajador y más listo. De todas formas da lo mismo, los adaptarán por cojones y será peor. De ser una potencia de segundo orden como Reino Unido u Holanda que supieron adaptarse, ver la realidad y han tenido una post-caida privilegiada, cuando caigan pasarán a ser un cagarro que a duras penas mantendrá la unidad de su propio estado (ya están dando síntomas inequívocos). Como España que tampoco supo hacer la transición en su momento y se arruinó intentando mantener a bombazos una hegemonía imposible de conservar ante otros más eficientes, más listos y más currantes. Los yankis nos va imitar, pero en la mitad de tiempo. Nosotros duramos siglo y medio, ellos no van a llegar al siglo ni de coña.



Pero qué chorrada...qué dices de "transición"? como si fuera esto "cuando te toque"....
Además, si acabas de decir que tienen que haber "varios mandos", lo normal es que, en ese "mundo" todos sepan adaptarse y saber que no solo importa su realidad geopolítica, lo que dices es LO QUE NO TIENE SENTIDO
Y si lo tiene, es exactamente la razón por la que esa situación sería lesiva para toda la humanidad...qué crees? que no vendrían los chinos a imponernos su cultura? en la que además somos poco menos que monitos de feria? (tu incluido) o los rusos, que llevan años embaucados con un nacionalismo extremo? De verdad, crees que ese "mundo" aportaría algo bueno a alguien? exceptuando la clase política de esos países...

Lo que me parece, además, de un infantilismo extremo es que, encima, con dos cojones, os planteeis que "sois de izquierdas" "poke como van contra Eztadoz unidoz"....
Ya lo que me falta por escuchar es escuchar a un podemita echar de menos a Franco...porque es lo mismo....


----------



## Trilerotrolero (5 Ago 2022)

Holi rojos, piraos y demás Hijos de un Dios menor. Como va esa superpoten,


ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y aún rindiéndose en masa no son capaces de avanzar más de 200 m al día. Difundiendo propaganda para subnormales en lugar de afrontar los hechos… típico recurso dialéctico del oligofrenen comunista


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Holi rojos, piraos y demás Hijos de un Dios menor. Como va esa superpoten,
> 
> Y aún rindiéndose en masa no son capaces de avanzar más de 200 m al día. Difundiendo propaganda para subnormales en lugar de afrontar los hechos… típico recurso dialéctico del oligofrenen comunista



paletofacha del siglo XIX al ijnore, slava rusia/china


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Holi rojos, piraos y demás Hijos de un Dios menor. Como va esa superpoten,
> 
> Y aún rindiéndose en masa no son capaces de avanzar más de 200 m al día. Difundiendo propaganda para subnormales en lugar de afrontar los hechos… típico recurso dialéctico del oligofrenen comunista



Claro ... esa es la idea. Mira, es simple ..... tienes 200 morlocks encerraos en la cueva aguantando el chaparron de bombas. Les zurras lo que no está escrito (ayer 6000 bombazos en Peski, 6000 se dice pronto). Lo tios o palman o se rinden. Zelensky manda cagando leches otros 200 para tapar el agujero y alimentar la picadora. Para que vas a avanzar? No tienes ni que ir a buscarlos para cargártelos, todos los días te mandan una remesa nueva a portes pagados ...


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

> *Ciudadano alemán que apoyó operación especial rusa arrestado en Hamburgo*
> Enlace corto
> 5 de agosto de 2022 01:12
> 
> ...



Sorpresa, quien se lo podia experan en una "democracia" consolidada y bla bla..... Libertad a condición de no usarla.


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Operación salida de agosto a la ucraniana. Go east!



Lo comentamos varios de este foro hace unos días.
Los ukro-nazis se la tienen jurada a la población del Este de lo que fue Ucrania durante un tiempo.
Edito. Y Sur.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)

*Los motivos de EEUU para retirar su apoyo y confianza a Zelenski*






© Foto : Presidencia de Ucrania



A pesar de que Estados Unidos no ha cesado su apoyo económico y armamentístico a Ucrania, la Casa Blanca ha ido reduciendo su confianza en el presidente del país europeo, Volodímir Zelenski, de acuerdo con filtraciones a la prensa.
El periodista Jim Geraghty reveló, en un artículo el _National Review, _presuntas filtraciones desde la Casa Blanca al _New York Times_ que señalan *una notable pérdida de confianza de la Administración de Joe Biden en el mandatario de Ucrania*, en un momento en que el conflicto de Kiev con Moscú no ha terminado.
Además, el comunicador recordó que el 17 de julio *Zelenski *despidió al fiscal general de Ucrania y al director de la agencia de inteligencia interior, su más radical cambio de gabinete desde que *Rusia *comenzó su operación militar especial en territorio ucraniano.
Geraghty atribuyó esta situación a dos posibles motivos: uno, *que el presidente Biden desea poner fin al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y Zelenski no está cooperando*, por lo que la Casa Blanca está perfilando el terreno para dejarlo colgado.
La otra es que *Estados Unidos* considera que no está ganando el conflicto y está perfilándose para usar al presidente de Ucrania como chivo expiatorio, en un escenario donde Washington plantee que hizo todo lo posible para apoyar a la defensa del pueblo ucraniano, pero que los esfuerzos se descarrilaron por incompetencia, corrupción y luchas intestinas.

"Putin sabe que cuando yo sea presidente de Estados Unidos habrán terminado *sus días de tiranía* y de tratar de intimidar a Estados Unidos y a países de Europa del Este", declaró Biden durante su campaña presidencial, recordó el periodista, sin embargo una vez que tomó posesión dijo que buscaba más bien una relación predecible y estable con Rusia.
Así, el mandatario estadounidense pronto aceptó la propuesta del presidente de Rusia de extender cinco años el acuerdo de reducción de armas, además de que redujo la oposición estadounidense al gasoducto Nord Stream 2 y declinó perseguir la riqueza de Putin mediante sanciones, apuntó el analista de _National Review_.
Además, Biden aumentó las importaciones de crudo ruso y no arribó a la Casa Blanca en busca de agudizar la confrontación con el Kremlin, señala el periodista.
Biden nunca quiso involucrarse en un conflicto bélico en terceros países con Rusia y ahora se encuentra en uno por Ucrania, valoró Geraghty, e incluso insinuó antes del inicio de la operación militar especial que una ligera actividad rusa en territorio ucraniano no desplegaría el rechazo de Estados Unidos ni la respuesta de la *Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).*
Ahora, ante las considerables consecuencias del conflicto, reflejadas en el aumento de precios de energéticos y alimentos, crisis alimentaria y un posible invierno crítico europeo, probablemente el presidente estadounidense sólo quiere salirse del problema, valoró el periodista político.
Si Ucrania cede su posición en el Donbás para alcanzar el objetivo del acuerdo de pacificación, agregó, a Estados Unidos nunca le preocupó quién controla esa región.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Durante la guerra de siria y la crisis de los refugiados, cerca de treintamil niños se denunciaron como desaparecidos. En el floro los progres de mierda decían que era mentira, y sus colaboradores necesarios, los fachas de mierda decían que no eran niños sino "niños". Desconfían de los conspiracionistas exagerados y los filonazis exaltados, trabajan en comandita con los progres morados y sus amigos los bankieros.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Los motivos de EEUU para retirar su apoyo y confianza a Zelenski*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cincuenta años de trabajo incansable para joder todo lo que oliera a ruso negados como si nunca existieran. ¿Van a borrar ahora todas las hemerotecas con las declaraciones y viajes oficiales de Biden al este de europa?


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Con dibujitos la gente lo pilla mejor :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145800
> 
> ...



Los ciervos sólo saben comer, los humanos se supone que saben hacer más cosas. El maltusianismo lleva desmontado desde el día que se publicó, pero la propaganda de los psicópatas se niega a aceptarlo y caen incautos fascinados todos los días.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Drogas psicotrópicas encontradas en posiciones abandonadas por los militares ucranianos*
> 
> Entre las encontradas había drogas de tipo opiáceo, como la metadona, la codepsina, el codeterp, así como sustancias de tipo efedrina: t-fedrina y tri-fedrina. La droga sintética metadona se utiliza en el tratamiento de la adicción a las drogas como terapia de sustitución.
> 
> ...



Teniendo ansiolíticos y cafiaspirina para qué meter esas salvajadas que dejan el hígado como bob esponja?


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> STALIN EL GEORGIANO ?
> 
> ¿ Qué interés podría tener en que le fuese bien a un país extranjero ?
> 
> ...



Menuda farsa lo de la URSS, a esa bandera comunista solo había que rasparla un poco para que saliera el imperialismo expansionista ruso. Todo era un disfraz que estuvo durando décadas engañando a unos subnormales que se creíanla élite cultural de occidente, se autollamraon "intelectuales".


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> STALIN EL GEORGIANO ?
> 
> ¿ Qué interés podría tener en que le fuese bien a un país extranjero ?
> 
> ...



Y si, hoy día al georgiano Stalin probablemente le habrían dado plomo los rusos tratando de defender a su país, Georgia.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Hombre ,antes de la IIGM no se estilaba arrasar ciudades, o comarcas rurales enteras como en Vietnam . Pero esto más reciente de meterse en ciudades en las que media población te odia y usarlos como escudos es incluso más asqueroso. Deberíamos poner a los militares un collar explosivo al cuello con GPS y en cuanto entren a ciudades que explote. Hay formas,dentro de lo que cabe, menos sádicas de hacer la guerra pero el oficio de las armas ha degenerado mucho.



Es que las guerras hace siglos que dejaron de hacerse a espada y escudo. Ahora pierde quien no es capaz de mantener la logística. Además, desde la IIGM el principal y más complicado campo de batalla son las ciudades. Están llenas de sitios donde esconderse, de donde emboscar, desde donde poner un francotirador, el paisaje es altamente cambiante conforme cambias de edificación y la conquista calle por calle, casa por casa puede ser un absoluto desastre para el invasor.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Ese chico que vuela y los que han desaparecido en la explosión eran personas, probablemente estén ahí obligados y muertos de miedo. Me cabrea bastante que se haga mofa de imágenes así.
> En el Equipo A no les pasaba nada pero en el mundo real si.



Es absolutamente alucinante que haya gente que aplauda que salga volando ese hombre, y además lo deshumanicen llamándole "nazi". También es alucinante los thanks a tal comentario. El alma de esta gente está absolutamente podrida.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Pues tendrá que llevar la frontera a Lvov minimo



Una posibilidad real para el final de la guerra es que la OTAN entre por el oeste de Ucrania de forma que el Dnieper sea la frontera natural frente al armisticio. Y será algo aceptado por Rusia, puesto que no se me ocurre otra forma "aceptable" para acabar con la guerra y que conlleve que de "forma legal" Rusia se anexione lo conquistado. No creo que Ucrania firme nada que suponga cesión territorial y en algún momento Rusia deberá acabar con esta guerra, así que la solución de que desaparezca Ucrania puede que sea aceptable para Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que no, cojones, tener varias "superpotencias" con poder nuclear y con un estado tan grande que sientan que sus intereses son lo más importante te lleva a conflictos continuos y tensión...eso no lleva a comercio, y por supuesto, es incomparable con tu ejemplo...
> 
> Quieres comercio? quieres bienestar?, quieres que la gente viva lo mejor que se puede? pues deja en paz a la peña....simple....
> 
> Además, porque tiene que "adaptarse USA" y no China o Rusia? esos Phoskitos que tomas...no son buenos....



El mundo multipolar con al menos 4 superpotencias nucleares, población creciente y recursos naturales en declive va a ser de una inestabilidad brutal de tal forma que el dilema no va a ser si va a haber guerra nuclear o no, sino "cuándo".

Lo óptimo sería justo lo contrario, un gobierno mundial que encare de verdad los problemas actuales de la humanidad que no son otros que la superpoblación, la escasez energética, el cambio climático y la esquilmación de recursos naturales. El no tomar medidas lleva al colapso de la humanidad, el ser un mundo multipolar conlleva al enfrentamiento. Al final va a ser lamentable que la humanidad fracase como especie debido al exceso de violencia de los humanos juntado con su escasez manifiesta de inteligencia.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> STALIN EL GEORGIANO ?
> 
> ¿ Qué interés podría tener en que le fuese bien a un país extranjero ?
> 
> ...



De ser así Rusia no existiría en la actualidad, El plan de los príncipes que mataron a Rasputin era ese, tras la instauración de una democracia parlamentaria bipartidista, moderna, transgénero y resiliente con todas las consecuencias que ese tipo de regímenes anglófilos conllevan.


----------



## autsaider (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente la han hecho de lo más "aburrida" a esta guerra. Pero en todo caso están cambiando "acero por sangre" y prefieren moler las tropas ucranianas bajo una lluvia de obuses, y avanzar cuando no quedan ni los conejos en el terreno.
> 
> Es aburrido, pero cumple con dos objetivos: a) Masacrar el ejército ucraniano y b) Ahorrar sangre y vida de la propia tropa.



Dentro de los prorrusos hay dos clases:
-hay algunos como el zhukov que son lo bastante listos para saber lo que hay y lo que viene ->cada vez escriben menos
-hay otros (como tú) que ni contemplan que venga un austerlitz -> siguen en sus trece

Lo que provoca mi curiosidad es qué diréis cuando ocurra lo que es inevitable.


----------



## Magick (5 Ago 2022)

de Rt:

*EE. UU. anuncia actividad militar cerca de Taiwán
Los simulacros chinos no disuadirán a la Marina de los Estados Unidos de operar en la zona, dijo la Casa Blanca: "

Los buques y aviones de la Marina de los Estados Unidos transitarán por el estrecho de Taiwán en las próximas dos semanas*


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)

El primer ministro de Hungría, Viktor Orbán, afirmó este jueves que la paz en Ucrania solo es posible si Moscú y Washington se sientan a la mesa de las negociaciones, recogen medios locales.

"Sin negociaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia nunca habrá paz en Ucrania. Más y más gente morirá y sufrirá, y nuestras economías estarán al borde del colapso", puntualizó el político durante su intervención en la Conferencia de Acción Política Conservadora (CPAC, por sus siglas en inglés) que se lleva a cabo en Dallas (Texas, EE.UU.). La estrategia de los líderes globalistas "*intensifica y prolonga la guerra* y disminuye las posibilidades de paz", añadió.






Primer ministro húngaro: "Bruselas no es nuestro jefe"
Por ello, "los vecinos de Ucrania necesitamos desesperadamente líderes fuertes que sean capaces de negociar un acuerdo de paz. *Necesitamos a* *un Estados Unidos fuerte, con un líder fuerte*", subrayó.

"Ucrania es nuestro vecino, nos solidarizamos plenamente con ellos", expresó Orbán, agregando que el conflicto en el que está sumido el país obligó a alrededor de un millón de personas a huir a Hungría. "Actualmente decenas de miles de refugiados llegan a Hungría cada día", indicó.

El primer ministro sostuvo que actualmente el mundo se enfrenta a graves peligros y dudas, estando sumido en una crisis que no se veía hace tiempo, mientras que *"Occidente está en guerra consigo mismo"*. "Hemos visto el futuro prometido por la clase dirigente globalista, pero tenemos una visión diferente del futuro. Los globalistas pueden irse todos al infierno, yo he venido a Texas", aseveró.

En cuanto a su participación en el evento, el líder húngaro indicó que muchas personas estaban "confundidas" por el hecho de que fuera invitado. "En primer lugar, los medios de comunicación liberales, cuyos titulares de mañana ya puedo ver: 'Un político europeo de extrema derecha, racista y antisemita, *caballo de Troya de Putin*, dio un discurso en una conferencia conservadora'. Pero no quiero darles ideas, pero son los mejores creando noticias falsas", expresó el primer ministro. "En su lugar, les diré la verdad: en Hungría tenemos tolerancia cero con el racismo y el antisemitismo", agregó.


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque es el orden natural de las cosas: todo lo que sube acaba por bajar.




kelden, te has dejado enganchar... *LEE ESTO POR FAVOR !!*





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

La cosa va, tal y como hacen Rusia y China, de que el imperio deberá ser reducido
a la mínima expresión y pasar a ser en una de las tantas potencias de la nave planetaria.
Para eso no habrá que esperar demasiado. Los mismos cambios geopolíticos que vemos
transformarán la metrópoli imperial.
Para el colapso propiamente dicho, siéntense, se tardarán unas décadas mas.


----------



## Chuchus (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mundo multipolar con al menos 4 superpotencias nucleares, población creciente y recursos naturales en declive va a ser de una inestabilidad brutal de tal forma que el dilema no va a ser si va a haber guerra nuclear o no, sino "cuándo".
> 
> Lo óptimo sería justo lo contrario, un gobierno mundial que encare de verdad los problemas actuales de la humanidad que no son otros que la superpoblación, la escasez energética, el cambio climático y la esquilmación de recursos naturales. El no tomar medidas lleva al colapso de la humanidad, el ser un mundo multipolar conlleva al enfrentamiento. Al final va a ser lamentable que la humanidad fracase como especie debido al exceso de violencia de los humanos juntado con su escasez manifiesta de inteligencia.



Un gran hermano global



Vete a la mierda


----------



## Satori (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Una posibilidad real para el final de la guerra es que la OTAN entre por el oeste de Ucrania de forma que el Dnieper sea la frontera natural frente al armisticio. Y será algo aceptado por Rusia, puesto que no se me ocurre otra forma "aceptable" para acabar con la guerra y que conlleve que de "forma legal" Rusia se anexione lo conquistado. No creo que Ucrania firme nada que suponga cesión territorial y en algún momento Rusia deberá acabar con esta guerra, así que la solución de que desaparezca Ucrania puede que sea aceptable para Rusia.



Soñando despierto.


----------



## alexforum (5 Ago 2022)

yo conocía una ucraniana que ya de antes de la guerra me hablaba pestes de la gente de Donetsk


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que las guerras hace siglos que dejaron de hacerse a espada y escudo. Ahora pierde quien no es capaz de mantener la logística. Además, desde la IIGM el principal y más complicado campo de batalla son las ciudades. Están llenas de sitios donde esconderse, de donde emboscar, desde donde poner un francotirador, el paisaje es altamente cambiante conforme cambias de edificación y la conquista calle por calle, casa por casa puede ser un absoluto desastre para el invasor.



¿ pretendes decir que millones de sicarios moros y negros que alguien ha traído a Europa y financia ....
son invencibles y que las ciudades europeas arderán como los montes ?


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Dentro de los prorrusos hay dos clases:
> -hay algunos como el zhukov que son lo bastante listos para saber lo que hay y lo que viene ->cada vez escriben menos
> -hay otros (como tú) que ni contemplan que venga un austerlitz -> siguen en sus trece
> 
> Lo que provoca mi curiosidad es qué diréis cuando ocurra lo que es inevitable.



Escribe menos ya que esto se ha vuelto una moledora de carne ucraniana, para que avanzar si cada vez que cae un batallón envían otro de reemplazo, así simplemente se gasta munición de artillería y cohetería.
Veamos si la tan mencionada contra-ofensiva "Steiner" se concreta o simplemente queda como una anécdota más de este conflicto.
Y recuerde que Napoleón termino sus días en Santa Elena después de que los rusos el primer clavo en su ataúd en "La Batalla de Borodinó" y el último en la "Retirada de Moscú", y esto lo hicieron los rusos sin ayuda de ningún tercero.


----------



## Hal8995 (5 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Dentro de los prorrusos hay dos clases:
> -hay algunos como el zhukov que son lo bastante listos para saber lo que hay y lo que viene ->cada vez escriben menos
> -hay otros (como tú) que ni contemplan que venga un austerlitz -> siguen en sus trece
> 
> Lo que provoca mi curiosidad es qué diréis cuando ocurra lo que es inevitable.



Ilustrados honrado Séneca que es el Auterlitz inevitable q va a venir, por favor.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> En el momento que un sólo misil nuclear salga de un silo, vaya donde vaya, la suerte está echada. Se abre la veda para TODOS. Si gUSAnia piensa en algún momento que puede nukear China y que no pase nada, es que realmente están gobernados por mandriles.
> El problema es que que hay mandriles en la casa blanca y en el pentágono que creen de verdad en este escenario. Yo alucino con tamaña necedad. Ya no es una cuestión de que destruyo y luego reconstruyo, es que se está jugando con la posible EXTINCIÓN de la mayor parte de la vida en la Tierra.



Comprendo perfectamente esa perspectiva. La cuestión es ¿cual es la realidad actual respecto del avance de la técnica armamentística? la respuesta es como embarcarse en la búsqueda del 'Vellocino de oro'. Dicho más simplemente 'no lo sabemos'. Esto es como el estado de la táctica y estrategia militar en cada época en la que se ha presentado una nueva arma significativa. Por ejemplo, en tiempos donde no existía la artillería, someter Constantinopla era imposible por sus magníficas murallas. Luego apareció esta y cayó. Mucho más tarde, en la I GM, avanzar rápidamente en la guerra de trincheras era imposible. Luego apareció el tanque y las cosas cambiaron. Hoy día vemos en esta guerra en Ucrania, que meterse en trincheras es un suicidio, salvo que sean ínfimas y uni-personales. También en la I GM, enfrentarse con un acorazado o una flota que los incluyese, era un suicidio si no se presentaban buques similares. Luego llegó la II GM y vimos a un Japón que no se puso el día, creó un par de acorazados formidables de la serie Yamato, que en la I GM hubiesen sido imbatibles, y los perdieron sin apenas aprovecharlos. Claro, la aviación ya estaba desarrollada tanto desde tierra como embarcada: aparece el portaaviones... y ahora en los albores de la III GM, vemos que éstos, formidables y terroríficos, pueden ser destruidos con unos misiles de alta velocidad tremendamente más baratos. Y es que ha avanzado la misilística y los satélites. Y aquí paro el tocho.

¿Y ahora qué? ¿cual es la nueva sorpresa que nos depara este siglo XXI? ¿de verdad sigue siendo imposible detener un ataque con misiles nucleares? yo no lo sé. Lo que sí sé, es que la ciencia avanza, y su hija, la técnica, con ella.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Realmente la han hecho de lo más "aburrida" a esta guerra. Pero en todo caso están cambiando "acero por sangre" y prefieren moler las tropas ucranianas bajo una lluvia de obuses, y avanzar cuando no quedan ni los conejos en el terreno.
> 
> Es aburrido, pero cumple con dos objetivos: a) Masacrar el ejército ucraniano y b) Ahorrar sangre y vida de la propia tropa.



Cambio de planes después de Marzo. Y eso es lo peor que le podía pasar a Ucrania. 

Ahora los rusos van a los seguro. Están triturando a las tropas ucranianas, sin prisa pero sin pausa, ahorrando recursos. No les importa avanzar más o menos con tal de destruir al ejercito ucro. Como ha señalado un comandante de brigada ruso, la actividad de la artillería y guerra electrónica ucraniana en el Donbass ha disminuido considerablemente, algo que es bastante indicativo.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

Ucrania está sentenciada como país. Incluso aunque el conflicto terminase hoy mismo, la situación es irreversible. Las dos Ucranias ya son irreconciliables, la convivencia resulta ya imposible.

Resulta interesante lo que han dicho esos soldados, que no tienen armas. Luego les obligan a llevar a cabo contraofensivas "a pelo", con el resultado lógico, como se ha visto en el Donbass y en Jerson.


----------



## Praktica (5 Ago 2022)

*Entonces, ¿quién dirá - vuelve, Nord Stream?*
Ayer, 16: 00

https://es.topwar.ru/199808-tak-kto-zhe-skazhet-vozvraschajsja-severnyj-potok.html

*Última llamada*
Es pecado reírse de los enfermos, es pecado burlarse de los desafortunados. Sin embargo, tomemos sobre nosotros algunos pecados. Aunque intentaremos prescindir de ironías inapropiadas sobre Andrzej Duda, el presidente polaco, consternado por la llamada de Angela Merkel a Vladimir Putin.

No, no caigan en shock, la llamada del año pasado, ahora Merkel no llamó a Putin. Hay demasiado en juego ahora, y así, un socio probado a largo plazo no se recordará a sí mismo. Además, él, o mejor dicho, ella, al parecer, decidió abandonar la escena política demasiado pronto.

Además, muchos más personajes cubiertos de musgo permanecen allí y también están listos para regresar. ¿Por qué el presidente polaco decidió mencionar a la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel no del todo fuera de lugar? Lo más probable, porque los políticos polacos actuales claramente tienen prisa por sacar la crema de la crisis ucraniana.

Y, de hecho, ¿qué pasa si Europa, debido a los problemas del gas, retrocede y finalmente comienza a negociar con Rusia? Después de todo, para ser precisos, Duda solo recordaba lo sorprendido que estaba por la llamada de Merkel al presidente ruso.

También recordó que Frau Chancellor llamó a Moscú inmediatamente después de persuadir a Joe Biden de que no se opusiera al lanzamiento de Nord Stream 2. Y Duda, recordando al periódico alemán Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung que en Alemania tanto el primero como el segundo de los Nord Streams siempre fueron llamados proyectos puramente económicos, se pronunció extremadamente duro contra ellos.

Él, Duda, nunca aceptó ese argumento, y Alemania y Angela Merkel fueron golpeados personalmente por el político polaco principalmente porque los proyectos de gas con Rusia "han causado y están causando daños a Europa" y "son mortales para nosotros, los polacos". Duda recordó que le había dicho a la canciller alemana que los proyectos de gas serían "la clave para el dominio de Rusia en el mercado europeo".

Bueno, una vez simplemente se sorprendió por la llamada. Según Duda, esto “debería haber sido entendido no solo como un acto de indiferencia, sino también como un acto casi hostil hacia nuestra parte de Europa”.

*Duda no puede dormir bien*
El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, siempre ha considerado el SP-2 como una herramienta en manos de Rusia. ¿Por qué entonces estaba "conmocionado" por la llamada de Angela Merkel a Vladimir Putin? Una llamada de hace un año, una llamada que, con todas las ganas, de alguna manera se corresponde con la situación actual de una manera diferente.

Sí, Angela Merkel luego se retractó del tema de Nord Stream 2, y especialmente después de que Washington estaba dispuesto a negarse a oponerse al proyecto. Pero intentemos imaginar lo casi imposible. ¿Y qué le pasaría a Duda si Merkel llamara a Putin hoy?

Algo se tiene que hacer. Los mismos polacos no tienen la intención de revender gas, no ruso, sino noruego, de Baltic Pipe, que es modesto en comparación con SP-2. Ellos, como comprenderán, también necesitan calentar a los ucranianos fugitivos.

En ese caso, también podríamos hacernos esta pregunta. Y de hecho, ¿qué le importa a él, Andrzej Duda, incluso si está en el puesto más alto de Polonia, una conversación telefónica privada, incluso si es un canciller alemán jubilado?

Y hasta con el presidente del país, que tanto odia el cacerolazo de dudosa biografía y más dudosas raíces. Frau hace lo que puede, y también hace algo que la gente como el ardiente Russophobe Duda no puede hacer. Y en 2021 hizo lo que pudo y no iba a consultar con Andrzej Duda sobre la llamada a Putin.

A los polacos no se les puede dar crédito por su ingenio. Pasaron las aguas territoriales danesas y suecas y las zonas de responsabilidad económica justo a tiempo, llevándoles gas noruego. Para el mismo Baltic Pipe con una capacidad de solo 5 mil millones de metros cúbicos, que no es mucho comparado con los 55 mil millones de cada uno de los Nord Streams. Pero los polacos deberían tener suficiente.

Sin embargo, esto es con la condición de que reciban gas noruego del gran gasoducto europeo Europipe II. Cabe señalar que la parte polaca, sin ruido innecesario, acordó el cruce del Báltico con los dos Nord Streams, tanto con los países en cuestión como con Gazprom, ya que colocó sus tuberías en el fondo del Báltico antes.

*Salvar nuestros cadáveres*
Las fábricas en Alemania están cerrando este verano, el palacio presidencial en Berlín se quedó sin iluminación por la noche y ya no se suministra agua caliente a las piscinas en Hannover. Y si solo Angela Merkel estuviera involucrada en el negocio del gas, tal vez simplemente no habría casos.

Aunque con la segunda corriente empezaron dificultades, y muy grandes, no hay que olvidar, ni siquiera con ella. Y en muchos aspectos por su sugerencia, especialmente cuando los democratacristianos tomaron tan audazmente el camino "verde". Con la negativa, además del carbón y del petróleo, también del gas, y de la energía nuclear con centrales nucleares eficientes y generalmente seguras.

Esto podría entenderse incluso hoy, cuando los ecologistas en el poder en Alemania simplemente manipulan a los socialdemócratas. Para aquellos “convenientes para todos” Olaf Scholz, según todos los indicios, está a punto de resultar incómodo para cualquiera. Pero hace cuatro o cinco años.

Recordemos que ya entonces, recordaremos, comenzaron las duras incursiones en Rusia, utilizando la energía como оружие, y todo se parecía demasiado a un camuflaje inferior a favor de un director de orquesta extranjero. Y, en general, no hay diferencia en quién está en el poder en este momento particular tanto en la Casa Blanca como en Washington: demócratas o republicanos.

Incluso el otoño pasado, cuando Merkel dejó el cargo de canciller, obtuvo un gran trato por apoyar el gasoducto ruso, que supuestamente “provocó” la crisis. Y no es casualidad que muchos politólogos que son bastante leales a la CDU alemana, presten atención, dijeron directamente que Merkel había arrendado tanto Alemania como la UE en su conjunto a Estados Unidos de forma indefinida.

Y estos días, por alguna razón, muy en sincronía con las quejas e insultos de Andrzej Duda en el popular amarillento Bild, el columnista Julian Repke vuelve a acusar directamente a Angela Merkel de las actuales dificultades energéticas de Alemania. Me pregunto si ella se mantendrá en silencio.

Por ejemplo, otro excanciller alemán, Gerhard Schroeder, ya está actuando, aunque más en interés propio. Al pasar sus vacaciones ahora no solo en cualquier lugar, sino en Moscú, es posible que negocie un puesto en la junta directiva de Gazprom, a la que renunció recientemente.

Es en esta ocasión que, para concluir, simplemente nos vemos obligados a señalar una vez más que uno ya no puede ocupar altos cargos políticos, pero es muy difícil dejar de ser político incluso en la vejez extrema. Especialmente para personas como Frau Merkel, la Mutti alemana, todavía respetada por nosotros. La última llamada incluso devolvió algo al respecto.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
mientras tanto……….
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*Zelensky acusó a algunos países de la UE de retrasar artificialmente la asignación de asistencia *




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Ucrania se quedó sin dinero debido a las acciones de algunos países europeos, lo que retrasó artificialmente la asignación de asistencia macrofinanciera a Kyiv. Zelensky hizo tal acusación, pero no especificó cuál de los países ralentiza específicamente los pagos.

El presidente de Ucrania grabó un mensaje de video en el que volvió a hablar sobre las "victorias" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el ejército ruso, la inminente "liberación" de todo el territorio del país y al mismo tiempo se quejó de que Kyiv no tiene dinero para jubilados, profesores, etc., ya que la Unión Europea no traducirá nada. Y estamos hablando de nada menos que ocho mil millones de euros. Por supuesto, algunos políticos europeos tienen la culpa de esto, retrasando los pagos artificialmente y cometiendo así un "crimen contra el pueblo ucraniano".

(...) Ocho mil millones de euros para Ucrania todavía están en suspenso. Y una demora tan artificial en la asistencia macrofinanciera para nuestro estado es un delito o un error.

- Dijo Zelensky, pero no nombró el país o los países que retrasan los pagos.

Mientras tanto, los economistas ucranianos han calculado cuánto le gustaría recibir a Kyiv de los patrocinadores occidentales "para restaurar la economía". Según la Escuela de Economía de Kyiv, el daño del SVO ruso ascendió a 108 mil millones de dólares, pero se necesitan 750 mil millones para restaurarlo, esa cantidad es necesaria para que sea "mejor de lo que era". Además, la fuente de los fondos ni siquiera se discute, en Kyiv están seguros de que todo debería suceder a expensas de Rusia, es decir. sus fondos, incluso de las reservas congeladas por Occidente.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

payaso piensa que es lo mismo enviar chatarra o ni enviarla (a lo Robles) que mandar la pasta gansa que ya no hay. No cocainomano, aquí queda poco, la deuda es mas bestia que la tuya y hasta el bedel del bce sabe que ya has perdido la guerra . Nadie invierte en losers (solo la prensa que hoy dice digo y mañana te dira diego según le manden) y menos con el frío llamando a la puerta. una cosa es aparentar y otra no tener un chavo, pasar frio y cerrar fabricas. Se te acaba el circo aunque la tele diga que hay que abrir las ventanas por pandemia y ahora cerrarlas a cal y canto con puertas eléctricas en la taberna Paco a la espera de la cepa zelensky.


----------



## autsaider (5 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Escribe menos ya que esto se ha vuelto una moledora de carne ucraniana, para que avanzar si cada vez que cae un batallón envían otro de reemplazo, así simplemente se gasta munición de artillería y cohetería.
> Veamos si la tan mencionada contra-ofensiva "Steiner" se concreta o simplemente queda como una anécdota más de este conflicto.
> Y recuerde que Napoleón termino sus días en Santa Elena después de que los rusos el primer clavo en su ataúd en "La Batalla de Borodinó" y el último en la "Retirada de Moscú", y esto lo hicieron los rusos sin ayuda de ningún tercero.



Eres un loco o un contumaz.


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)

Por qué los llaman halcones cuando son buitres carroñeros? No descansarán hasta meternos en una puta guerra nuclear.









Biden, presionado por los 'halcones' del Congreso para redoblar el apoyo a Taiwán


Pesos pesados de ambos partidos apuestan por endurecer la posición de EE.UU. sobre la isla, en un contexto de tensión creciente con China



www.abc.es





*Pesos pesados de ambos partidos apuestan por endurecer la posición de EE.UU. sobre la isla, en un contexto de tensión creciente con China.









La visita de Pelosi deja caídas del 4% en 5 días en las firmas de chips de Taiwán


Ruido geopolítico y mercados bursátiles se han comportado históricamente como dos componentes esenciales de una ecuación química que, cuando entran en contacto, no suelen arrojar un resultado agradable para los inversores. Al menos para los alcistas. El sector de fabricantes de semiconductores...



www.eleconomista.es




*


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)

Elías Bendodo: ''Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón''


Aunque la mayoría de sus compañeros están de vacaciones, Elías Bendodo, coordinador general del PP, se ha quedado de guardia esta semana y tiene una agenda de vértigo. No obstante, ha aprovechado un hueco para explicar a los lectores de elEconomista.es cómo observa la realidad política y...



www.eleconomista.es






*Elías Bendodo: "Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón"*


"El Gobierno está desbordado, ha entrado en paliativos, es un fantasma"


Uno se pregunta para qué coño están sirviendo los campos de eólicas y centrales solares que han inundado nuestra geografía.
Cada vez se parecen más a los gigantes del Quijote: Ilusiones ecologistas...para el populacho, para que se trague lo de la independencia energética.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

OT, pero no tanto:


Lo pongo para por si acaso, que luego pasa lo que pasa,,,

*Respecto a la viruela del mono:*
_*Al igual que con la pandemia de coronavirus se realizó un "ejercicio de mesa". Esta vez en noviembre de 2021 
(en un momento en que la guerra de Ucrania era previsible) por la Iniciativa de Amenaza Nuclear de Open 
Philanthropy en cooperación con la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich. Mucha comprobación de hechos
(financiada como antes por la Trusted News Initiative de Omidar) afirmando que es sólo una coincidencia *_
*genialidad.*

Documento:
https://www.nti.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/NTI_Paper_BIO-TTX_Final.pdf

La página 12 comienza la diversión :

_*10 de enero de 2023 Escenario de ATAQUE
- 83 países afectados 70M casos/1.3M muertes
- Viruela del mono modificada para que sea resistente a la vacuna
- Respuestas nacionales: efectos de la acción temprana
- Desafíos en la cadena de suministro internacional

10 de mayo de 2023
- 480M de casos/27M de muertes
- Revelación del origen del grupo terrorista: infiltración en un laboratorio biológico civil
Cuestiones clave*_
*- Bioseguridad y gobernanza de la investigación en biociencia de doble uso*


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)

Curioso, no?


*La peor semana para el Brent desde la pandemia*


El precio del barril de petroleo de referencia en Europa va camino de cerrar la convulsa semana que *ha vivido con descensos que rondan el 15%*. La decisión de la OPEP+ (el cártel que comprende a los miembros de la OPEP y otros socios externos, como Rusia) de acometer un aumento de producción de sólo 100.000 barriles diarios a partir de septiembre -el más bajo de la historia en porcentaje- ha sido la puntilla semanal para una _comoditie_ que registra su peor semana desde la pandemia y que ya se mueve por debajo de los *95 dólares.*





__





Flash del mercado | ElEconomista.es


Ibex 35, Ibex, MCE, IGBM, Mercado continuo Español, Analisis tecnico, recomendaciones, estrategias, Bolsagora, analisis tecnico, serivcios, asesor bursatil, asesor bolsa, flash del intradia,Indice General de Madrid, Bel 20, Bel, Dax 30, Dax, Cac 40, Cac, FTSE, FTSE 100, PSI 20, PSI, MIB...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (5 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Ese chico que vuela y los que han desaparecido en la explosión eran personas, probablemente estén ahí obligados y muertos de miedo. Me cabrea bastante que se haga mofa de imágenes así.
> En el Equipo A no les pasaba nada pero en el mundo real si.



Les doy thanks por la información. Es curioso porque suelo salir en las listas de prorrusos


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muestreme una sola declaración oficial de las autoridades chinas donde amenacen con un hecho concreto, el ruido mediático no es postura oficial.



Ya, si eso lo sabemos todos. Igualmente sabemos que los MEDIA de cada grupo de poder, expresan la actitud de quienes les pagan. Y tenemos constancia de algunas de las cosas que han estado difundiendo, de otra forma no habríamos estado en estos foros ante la expectativa de que se liase parda con la bruja. Y lo sabes.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y en VIETNAM !
> 
> Se llame Unión soviética o Rusia ... son los mismos ! Pero si solo hay que ver los aliados de Rusia !!!! Empezando por Venezuela y Cuba y el resto de los países comunistas o pseudocomunistas alrededor del mundo.
> 
> ...



No hay ninguna confusion...los pueblos son soberanos ..o no lo son.

El globalsionismo es un barril de acido sulfurico...y algunos pueblos se niegan a pasar por ese barril.

Y yo estoy con ellos...sean democracias o no ...

ZHU se cagara en la libertad, hace mal, pero alla el ...YO ME CAGO EN LA DEMOCRACIA OCCIDENTAL.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Glorioso Ejército Popular de Liberación rodea Formosa por mar y aire, sus misiles rugen por encima de la isla sin que los lacayos de los yanquis puedan hacer nada, ¿Donde está la VII Flota y sus rutilantes portaaviones? ¿porque no atacan a los camaradas chinos? ¿tienen miedito? ¿no decia la bruja que "nunca abandonarian a Taiwan"? que rápido ha terminado el apoyo. ¿que va a pasar si el bloqueo continua sine die?



Esto va a ser como el bombardeo de una base yanki vaciada tras el asesinato de Soleimani por los yankis. Una acción propagandística puntual, en aquel caso muy probablemente acordada entre Irán y E.E.U.U.. Y más les vale a los chinos (y a todos) que así sea. Y si no lo es, si persisten e incrementan el bloqueo, entonces empezarán las sanciones y ya veremos qué más.

Y conste que no estoy del lado de los piratas narcotraficantes. Tampoco del PCCh. Pero no tengo nada contra los chinos como personas, subrayo.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ago 2022)

Joder...por un momento lei :"te ibas a pinchar"....


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No hay ninguna confusion...los pueblos son soberanos ..o no lo son.
> 
> El globalsionismo es un barril de acido sulfurico...y algunos pueblos se niegan a pasar por ese barril.
> 
> ...



No puedo entender que haya gente que dude que esta guerra es parte del mismo plan de ruina y desindustrialización de occidente que se inició con el coronavirus.
Sánchez es un bróker que trabaja para los enemigos . Ya lo hizo en la guerra de Ucrania ( edito : guerra de Yugoslavia que trabajó para el bando musulmán ) . Desde la fecha nunca ha dejado de trabajar para los mismos. Es un ejecutivo de esos grupos supranacionales de poder.









El 'niqab' asoma en Sarajevo


"La empresa Panamera le ofrece apartamentos de lujo, de 47 a 110 metros cuadrados, en una localización exclusiva, alta calidad de construcción y listos para entrar a vivir en




www.elmundo.es









__





El Director General de la OMS no esta kakunado. A los NPC´s se la han metido hasta el fondo


meparto: meparto: meparto:




www.burbuja.info





Este tipo es un criminal genocida hijo de puta enemigo de su pueblo, por mucho que se intente ocultar en occidente.

Él ha provocado guerras y hambrunas en su país que todavía continúa en guerra . En Etiopía que tiene tanta población como media Europa ha habido más muertes por la guerra estos años que por el coronavirus y eso no se cuenta en los informativos.

Las imágenes de los niños etíopes famélicos y esqueléticos que veíamos en la tele hace años no eran por la sequía ! eran los campos de refugiados de la población atacada por el grupo político marxista de este criminal.

Etiopía , que tenía 10 millones de habitantes menos que España cuando murió Franco , ahora son 100 millones y todos de la misma raza . No como en España que la mitad son extranjeros .
Y todavía hay gente que duda que en España están castrando a la población.






















Demografía de Etiopía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Karma bueno (5 Ago 2022)

¿ Canada proximo Sri Lanka ???

*Trudeau le declara la guerra a los fertilizantes y Canadá sigue los pasos que llevaron al colapso de Sri Lanka*



El primer ministro Justin Trudeau anunció un mega-plan para reducir las emisiones de óxido nitroso, un subproducto de los fertilizantes a base de nitrógeno, en un 30 por ciento durante los próximos ocho años, según informó en conferencia de prensa.
La medida es parte de un paquete de medidas para luchar contra el cambio climático, que el Gobierno canadiense está intentando consensuar con los sectores involucrados, sin embargo los agricultores no quedaron conformes con los planes de reducción de la emisión de fertilizantes.

El Gobierno federal intenta imponer la reducción de las emisiones de óxido nitroso de los fertilizantes diciendo que es un gas de efecto invernadero que contribuye al cambio climático, pero los agricultores explican que la reducción de las emisiones no se puede realizar sin disminuir el uso de fertilizantes.
Varios gobiernos provinciales y organizaciones de agricultores han solicitado que las reducciones de emisiones de fertilizantes se midan por la cantidad de alimentos que se producen versus la cantidad de fertilizante utilizados. Pero Trudeau exige una reducción absoluta de las emisiones.
La locura ecologista del gobierno de Trudeau podría llevar a que caiga la producción alimentos, como ocurrió recientemente en Sri Lanka, el país asiático que aplicó las mismas medidas contra los fertilizantes y cayó en la hambruna más grande de su historia.
“Aparentemente, el gobierno de Trudeau ha dejado de atacar la industria del petróleo y el gas y ha puesto su mirada en los agricultores de Saskatchewan”, dijo el ministro de Agricultura de Saskatchewan, David Marit.
Según el experto en política medioambiental Bjorn Lomborg, “las investigaciones demuestran de forma concluyente que la agricultura ecológica produce menos alimentos por hectárea que la convencional. Además, la agricultura ecológica obliga a los agricultores a rotar la tierra fuera de la producción para destinarla a pastos, barbecho o cultivos de cobertura, lo que reduce su eficacia”.
“Los desarrollos ecológicos producen entre una cuarta parte y la mitad de alimentos que la agricultura convencional, basada en la ciencia”, aseguró. Esto quiere decir que podría caer la producción de alimentos en Canadá de hasta un 75%.
Los efectos ecológicos y económicos de un cambio hacia la agricultura orgánica pueden ser desastrosos. El profesor Lomborg agrega: “los agricultores ecológicos necesitarían mucha más tierra para alimentar al mismo número de personas que hoy, posiblemente casi el doble de superficie. Dado que la agricultura utiliza el 40% de la tierra libre de hielo, el cambio a lo orgánico significaría la destrucción de grandes franjas de la naturaleza para una producción menos eficaz“.
El caso de Sri Lanka
El presidente Gotabaya Rajapaksa llegaba al poder en el año 2019, heredando una economía que llevaba cinco años de crecimiento sin interrupción y a tasas superiores al 3% anual. Rajapaksa proponía una agenda socialista para Sri Lanka, marcada por el ecologismo y la transición en un lapso de solo 10 años, pero solo en tres la economía demostró no poder soportar las medidas y terminó por colapsar.
Las medidas ecologistas extremistas disminuyeron la contaminación, pero a cambio llevaron a Sri Lanka a la crisis económica y humanitaria más dramática de su historia. Las medidas provocaron un tenso clima social marcado por el desabastecimiento generalizado, la hambruna y el apagón energético en todo el país.
Para cumplir con sus extravagantes promesas electorales, Rajapaksa decretó la prohibición total de la importación y/o el uso de fertilizantes sintéticos en todo el país. También se prohibieron todo tipo de pesticidas naturales, siguiendo con un lineamiento ecologista y fundamentalista.
Las medidas constituyeron un verdadero suicidio económico. Estudios de largo plazo estiman que entre el 30% y el 50% de la productividad agrícola moderna se debe exclusivamente al empleo intensivo de fertilizantes. En algunos cultivos particulares, como el caso de la floricultura y la Hidroponía, el uso de fertilizantes representa casi el 100% de la ganancia de productividad en los métodos modernos.










Trudeau le declara la guerra a los fertilizantes y Canadá sigue los pasos que llevaron al colapso de Sri Lanka







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Despedidas


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda El jueves, Donetsk dijo adió a Korsa, la legendaria Olga Kachura, coronel del ejército de la RPD, comandante de una división de sistemas Ura…




slavyangrad.es











Despedidas


05/08/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda


El jueves, Donetsk dijo adió a _Korsa_, la legendaria Olga Kachura, coronel del ejército de la RPD, comandante de una división de sistemas Uragan. Vladimir Putin le otorgó el título de Héroe de Rusia a título póstumo. Fue despedida en el Teatro de Donetsk, desde donde también se despidió al primer líder de la RPD, Alexander Zajarchenko y a los famosos comandantes _Motorola _y _Givi_. Pero, esta vez, algo había cambiado. Ucrania, en su bestialidad y odio a Donbass y a Rusia, nunca había bombardeado funerales. *Hoy, todo humanismo que le quedaba a Ucrania ha desaparecido.*

A las 10:20, mi casa tembló. Ya he aprendido a distinguir las _llegadas_ en el centro de Donetsk: la ventana tiembla lentamente. Estaba ocupado con la tarea más importante: recoger las botellas de plástico y cerrarlas con cinta. Hace dos días, la artillería ucraniana atacó las estaciones de filtración y bombeo de agua y la ciudad está _seca_. No ha habido agua ni siquiera por la noche. Iba a acercarme a una de las salvadoras fuentes para conseguir algo de agua, pero el bombardeo de Donetsk interrumpió el trabajo de casa.

Atacaron el funeral de _Korsa_ con obuses estadounidenses de 155mm. Puede que sea lo único con lo que, desde las posiciones ucranianas, se puede alcanzar el centro de Donetsk. A excepción de los Grad, Smerch y Uragan. Nuestras defensas aéreas han aprendido a derribarlos, pero aún no pueden con los proyectiles de los obuses. Pese a la supuesta precisión de la artillería de la OTAN, los primeros proyectiles formaron un triángulo con lados de 200 metros. O disparaban oblicuamente o los cañones ya no están en condiciones. Aun así, los proyectiles ucranianos encontraron a sus víctimas.

Escondí el coche en el callejón y bajé rápidamente al paso subterráneo bajo la avenida Artyom [calle principal del centro de Donetsk_-Ed_]. Estaba lleno. La población se escondía ahí, dejando la determinación de salir a la calle y seguir con sus cosas para más adelante. La abuela Liuda intentaba recoger los cristales rotos de su quiosco: los fragmentos de metralla habían llegado hasta el paso subterráneo. Con coraje y lo que le queda de ironía me contó que “aquí nadie ha resultado herido más que la puerta”.

Subí a la superficie. El lugar estaba lleno de fragmentos de metralla en el restaurante del que seguramente es el mejor hotel de Donetsk. Las delegaciones de prensa, tanto las nuestras como las occidentales, siempre se han quedado aquí. Como algunos propagandistas ucranianos se apresuraron a decir: “Hemos golpeado donde van los propagandistas de Putin”.

Una chica yacía en la acera en un charco de sangre. Llevaba un sencillo vestido que sobresalía de la cortina del restaurante. No muy lejos, se encontraba el polvoriento bolso, aplastado por la explosión, y una batería de móvil. Es probable que la mujer llevara el teléfono en la mano en el momento de la explosión. Olía a sangre derramada y a explosivos. Un aroma que no es familiar en otros lugares.



Un camarero se movía como perdido por el restaurante recogiendo platos rotos. Me dijo que había sido “muy fuerte” y me hizo una recomendación: “Aléjate de la fachada, hay piezas de la pared y de cristal que caen desde arriba”.

Seguí hasta el teatro, que está a un tiro de piedra del hotel. Caminé entre restos de sangre y de flores rojas que la población había dejado caer al salir huyendo. Creo que los claveles simbolizan la sangre, pero no recuerdo haber visto sangre así en un funeral. Las tropas ucranianas han vuelto a sorprendernos. Junto a las flores y restos de proyectiles, los heridos estaban siendo atendidos allí mismo. Y el tanque T-34 apuntaba al cielo desde su pedestal, más o menos hacia el lugar desde el que habían venido lo proyectiles: los alrededores de Avdeevka, donde nuestro ejército lleva varios días avanzando. No hay duda de que caerá. Allí lo saben. Y lo que ha ocurrido hoy en la República se recordará.

Frente al teatro estaba el camión militar. El ataúd de _Korsa _debía haber sido trasladado en el transporte del cañón. Pero toda la despedida se produjo en el refugio, en el sótano del teatro. El centro de la ciudad estaba vacío, a la espera de un nuevo bombardeo.

Comenzó diez minutos después de que me marchara. En la calle Gurov, un hombre resultó gravemente herido por la metralla. Los artilleros ucranianos habían cambiado de posición, pero el objetivo seguía siendo el mismo: Donetsk. Una ciudad en la que no hace falta ni salir de casa para encontrarse bajo el fuego.

En esta ocasión, Ucrania se cobró la vida de cinco ciudadanos, entre ellos un niño. Al menos otros cinco resultaron heridos de gravedad. Pero el subconsciente dice que estos ocho años de infierno están a punto de acabar. No hace falta siquiera preguntar a la población, se ve en sus caras. Vuelve a usarse el viejo eslogan “¡No hay miedo!” de los tiempos del sitio de Slavyansk. La única diferencia con respecto a 2014 es que ahora hay esperanza en esas palabras.



Korsa, posiblemente la mujer de más alto rango en esta guerra, iba a recibir la despedida que la RPD dedicó a Motorola, Givi o Zajarchenko.

*Korsa*

Olga Kachura, _Korsa_, nació el 12 de mayo de 1970. Formaba parte de una familia con una fuerte tradición militar: 12 generaciones.

Hasta 2012, sirvió en el Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania y, desde 2014, en la milicia. Durante la guerra, adoptó a un niño y su hija sirvió en la misma unidad que su madre. _Korsa _comandaba la división, cuya base se encontraba en Gorlovka.

La muerte de _Korsa _se conoció el 3 de agosto de 2022. Volvía de las posiciones de combate hacia la retaguardia cuando su vehículo fue atacado. Se dice que estaba siendo perseguida por saboteadores ucranianos.

El 4 de agosto, el presidente de la Federación Rusa otorgó a Olga Kachura el título de Héroe de Rusia (a título póstumo).


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Los máximos dirigentes de un país no se representan a sí mismos sino a corporaciones que como en la bolsa buscan su propio beneficio con los métodos que sean necesarios. Zelenski trabaja para diferentes jefes que si hubiese " ganado " el político rival .
Lo mismo Biden que evidentemente es sólo un títere . Con Trump nos dimos cuenta ya sin la menor duda que el llamado presidente de Estados Unidos es una simple figura decorativa. Después de ser vapuleado, ninguneado e insultado en todas las televisiones occidentales durante la campaña electoral, lo echaron de una patada en el culo aún ganando las elecciones y ahí quedó claro que quien mando en el mundo son " los dueños de las teles y que todos obedecen al mismo jefe " . 

Los brókers no tienen compasión a la hora de hacer opas hostiles si con eso sacan tajada . Es su trabajo . Les importa una mierda el desguace y la ruina de las empresas y enviar a millones de personas al paro . 

Son ejecutivos o directivos de sucursales de la misma manera que lo puede ser el director de un banco o del Mercadona. Tienen cierta libertad de acción siempre y cuando sigan las líneas marcadas por la empresa. Cuando " MERCADONA " abre un nuevo supermercado en un barrio donde considera que puede tener éxito, su intención es arruinar a la competencia para quedarse con todos los clientes. 

_*Un broker es una entidad o empresa financiera que ejecuta órdenes de compra y venta; y cobra comisiones por este servicio. Un broker o corredor de bolsa cuenta con licencia para la compra y venta de acciones en los mercados bursátiles. Los traders necesitan de ellos para operar en estos mercados.*_









Víktor Yanukóvich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Leonid Kuchma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Víktor Yúshchenko - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Elías Bendodo: ''Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón''
> 
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de sus compañeros están de vacaciones, Elías Bendodo, coordinador general del PP, se ha quedado de guardia esta semana y tiene una agenda de vértigo. No obstante, ha aprovechado un hueco para explicar a los lectores de elEconomista.es cómo observa la realidad política y...
> ...



Socialistas, ecologistas, feministas, animalistas, humanitaristas, globalistas y gentes de mal vivir....


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joder, lo podría haber dicho en el programa de Iñigo en los 70 y la guerra fría hubiera acabado 20 años antes...


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los máximos dirigentes de un país no se representan a sí mismos sino a corporaciones que como en la bolsa buscan su propio beneficio con los métodos que sean necesarios. Zelenski trabaja para diferentes jefes que si hubiese " ganado " el político rival .
> Lo mismo Biden que evidentemente es sólo un títere . Con Trump nos dimos cuenta ya sin la menor duda que el llamado presidente de Estados Unidos es una simple figura decorativa. Después de ser vapuleado, ninguneado e insultado en todas las televisiones occidentales durante la campaña electoral, lo echaron de una patada en el culo aún ganando las elecciones y ahí quedó claro que quien mando en el mundo son " los dueños de las teles y que todos obedecen al mismo jefe " .
> 
> Los brókers no tienen compasión a la hora de hacer opas hostiles si con eso sacan tajada . Es su trabajo . Les importa una mierda el desguace y la ruina de las empresas y enviar a millones de personas al paro .
> ...












El descabellado plan de Putin para devolver al poder al ex presidente que ordenó la masacre de los ucranianos en 2014


Víktor Yanukóvich se encuentra en Minsk, la capital bielorrusa, esperando a que el líder ruso lo necesite para cubrir las apariencias y devolverlo al poder. Sería un gobierno títere en manos del hombre más odiado de Ucrania




www.infobae.com






Lo tiene a resguardo. Se lo encargó a su amigo, el dictador de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, como uno hace con su mascota cuando se va de vacaciones. Vladimir Putin mantiene al ex presidente ucraniano Víktor Yanukóvich en Minsk, la capital bielorrusa, *esperando a que lo necesite para cubrir las apariencias y devolverlo al poder* si es que realmente logra derrocar al gobierno de Kiev. *Sería un gobierno títere en manos del hombre más odiado de Ucrania.*

Ukrayinska Pravda, una publicación independiente en línea, citó a un funcionario de la inteligencia ucraniana diciendo que Yanukovich, que ha estado viviendo en el exilio en Rusia desde que huyó en 2014 por las protestas populares, *se encuentra a la espera de que las tropas rusas tomen Kiev y Putin lo declare el nuevo presidente del país*. Un rumor que está circulando desde hace días en todas las capitales europeas y Washington. Para entender cabalmente la locura de esta movida político-militar sugiero conectarse inmediatamente algún dispositivo y ver el documental *“Winter On Fire: Ukraine’s Fight for Freedom” *()

Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y *fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta que fue destituido en febrero de 2014 por las protestas generalizadas del Euromaidán*


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)

Varios alcaldes ucranianos señalaron que crece la preocupación de que Zelenski abandone sus promesas, en particular, sus planes de descentralización del poder mediante la concesión de más competencias a las autoridades regionales y locales.





Oficina del presidente ucraniano en KievViacheslav Chernobrovin / Legion-Media
Se agudizan los desacuerdos políticos entre las autoridades centrales y regionales de Ucrania, reporta The Washington Post. 
Citando analistas y funcionarios gubernamentales, el periódico señala que el Gobierno del presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, intenta marginar a los alcaldes de las ciudades para *mantener el control* de la ayuda para la reconstrucción del país, así como para *debilitar a cualquier futuro rival político*.
En este sentido, varios alcaldes afirmaron que crece la preocupación de que el mandatario abandone sus promesas, en particular, sus planes de descentralización del poder mediante la concesión de más competencias a las autoridades regionales y locales.

El alcalde de Dnepr, Borís Filátov, indicó que "*las tendencias autocráticas* están empezando a desarrollarse en Ucrania" durante los combates militares. "[El Gobierno] está tratando de dominar el campo político [...], sin embargo, no somos rivales", destacó, agregando que los dirigentes de las ciudades han estado al frente de la defensa y ahora quieren que el control del proceso de reconstrucción de las zonas devastadas del país se concentre en sus manos.
En este contexto, Orisia Lutsévich, investigadora del programa de Rusia y Eurasia del centro de estudios londinense Chatham House, sostuvo que las autoridades ucranianas deben basarse en la idea de que "los alcaldes *no son competencia*, sino que son percibidos como parte del equipo [...] donde hay un mando central" en el momento del conflicto militar, mientras que "al mismo [tiempo] los Gobiernos locales pueden abordar los problemas como les parezca". 
Los desacuerdos con las autoridades regionales se producen en medio de las destituciones de altos funcionarios ucranianos. El pasado 17 de julio, Zelenski comunicó que aprobó la destitución de la fiscal general del país, Irina Venedíktova, y del jefe del Servicio de Seguridad (SBU), Iván Bakánov. El mandatario ucraniano explicó su decisión por el hecho de que *más de 60 fiscales y agentes del SBU* han permanecido en los territorios controlados por Rusia y "están trabajando contra el Estado ucraniano".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El descabellado plan de Putin para devolver al poder al ex presidente que ordenó la masacre de los ucranianos en 2014
> 
> 
> Víktor Yanukóvich se encuentra en Minsk, la capital bielorrusa, esperando a que el líder ruso lo necesite para cubrir las apariencias y devolverlo al poder. Sería un gobierno títere en manos del hombre más odiado de Ucrania
> ...



A este paso Ucrania queda como Yugoslavia, troceada entre todos. En geopolítica no existen amigos, solo intereses. Y Alemania, Polonia, Hungría y Rumania tienen intereses en trocear Ucrania.

Rusia ya tiene un buen trozo que no devolverá…los otros esperando el momento.


----------



## Fermoselle (5 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Socialistas, ecologistas, feministas, animalistas, humanitaristas, globalistas y gentes de mal vivir....



Marxismo cultural ; menuda inversion hicieron los comunistas rusos antes del del colapso de la urss.............


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Marxismo cultural ; menuda inversion hicieron los comunistas rusos antes del del colapso de la urss.............



El marxismo como el capitalismo y el nazismo son productos de la misma (levítica) factoría no lo olvides...


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A este paso Ucrania queda como Yugoslavia, troceada entre todos. En geopolítica no existen amigos, solo intereses. Y Alemania, Polonia, Hungría y Rumania tienen intereses en trocear Ucrania.
> 
> Rusia ya tiene un buen trozo que no devolverá…los otros esperando el momento.



Sin duda ! 

alguna gente acaba de descubrir para qué existen los ejércitos y las fronteras. 

España es un territorio codiciado por múltiples enemigos . Su privilegiada situación geoestratégica como puerta del Mediterráneo y su clima, es ideal para el expansionismo musulmán que necesita tierras fértiles para su consumo. 

Llevan reclamando Al Ándalus desde 1492 y me da que de esta vez lo conseguirán.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A este paso Ucrania queda como Yugoslavia, troceada entre todos. En geopolítica no existen amigos, solo intereses. Y Alemania, Polonia, Hungría y Rumania tienen intereses en trocear Ucrania.
> 
> Rusia ya tiene un buen trozo que no devolverá…los otros esperando el momento.



Zaporozhe, jersón, lugansk y donetsk (más crimea) es el mínimum...a partir de ahí veremos


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino ha declarado oficialmente que la cooperación estratégica entre China y Rusia debe reforzarse y que ambos países deben colaborar más estrechamente en el ámbito internacional.
Esto es exactamente lo que se ha dicho antes: el provocador viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán es objetivamente beneficioso para Rusia, ya que obviamente empujará a China hacia una cooperación más estrecha con Rusia y desvanecerá las esperanzas de aquellas partes del establishment estadounidense que se oponían a la política de la administración Biden de librar una guerra en dos frentes y empujar a China hacia Rusia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Canadá enviará militares al Reino Unido para entrenar a las AFU

Canadá enviará hasta 225 soldados al Reino Unido para entrenar a combatientes ucranianos, según informó el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa canadiense.

Los canadienses, al igual que los británicos, entrenarán al personal de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas para contrarrestar a las tropas rusas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

El intercambio de la jugadora de baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Greiner por una persona condenada en Estados Unidos por los rusos podría completarse en un mes

El intercambio es ahora "más probable que nunca", informa el Daily Mail, citando fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones.

Por su parte, uno de los interlocutores del periódico afirma que los negociadores rusos están en mejor posición. "La posición de Estados Unidos se ha debilitado ahora porque han mostrado sus cartas", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (5 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Teniendo ansiolíticos y cafiaspirina para qué meter esas salvajadas que dejan el hígado como bob esponja?



me decepciona ustec ni siquiera cita la droja patria por excelencia para la guerra el sin par SALTAPARAPETOS responsable de muchas laureadas y cruces del merito


----------



## visaman (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pretendes decir que millones de sicarios moros y negros que alguien ha traído a Europa y financia ....
> son invencibles y que las ciudades europeas arderán como los montes ?



Europa será en gran parte musulmana mas pronto que tarde


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ...Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y *fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta que fue destituido en febrero de 2014 por las protestas generalizadas del Euromaidán*



Ya se lo arreglo:
*...Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta el golpe de Estado
Promovido, financiado y dirigido por EEUU, mediante sus proxis nazis...* 

De nada.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## visaman (5 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A este paso Ucrania queda como Yugoslavia, troceada entre todos. En geopolítica no existen amigos, solo intereses. Y Alemania, Polonia, Hungría y Rumania tienen intereses en trocear Ucrania.
> 
> Rusia ya tiene un buen trozo que no devolverá…los otros esperando el momento.



mejor aun la dividimos en comunidades autónomas como en España


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El intercambio de la jugadora de baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Greiner* por una persona condenada en Estados Unidos por los rusos *podría completarse en un mes
> 
> El intercambio es ahora "más probable que nunca", informa el Daily Mail, citando fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones.
> 
> ...



Míster: léase la traducción primero, que me hace la picha un lío oiga...


----------



## Honkler (5 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¿ Canada proximo Sri Lanka ???
> 
> *Trudeau le declara la guerra a los fertilizantes y Canadá sigue los pasos que llevaron al colapso de Sri Lanka*
> 
> ...



Este payaso no va a morir en su cama de viejo…


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ago 2022)

A seguir enviando armamento.....que además luego habrá que comprar de nuevo, además de que se comprará a EEUU como las últimas compras, con clausula de que no se podrá usar contra su aliado Marruecos (pero Marruecos si puede usar el armamento que compra a EEUU contra España) Resultado, te gastarás dinero que no tienes para comprar armamento que solo podrás enviar a misiones de la ONU cuando EEUU te lo ordene (es decir, pagas a EEUU por algo que encima usará EEUU que es quien manda en la ONU)

Hay que satisfacer al amo Zelenski....que manera de hacer el ridículo cuando Europa no pinta nada enviando armamento a un país que solo quiere aprovecharse de la UE.

*Defensa donará una veintena de blindados a Ucrania, que pide cohetes y misiles*
El Ministerio español de Defensa sigue rebuscando en sus arsenales para entregar material militar a Ucrania y ha decidido donarle una veintena de blindados TOA M-113 de transporte de personal. Pero *esta ayuda difícilmente satisfará las demandas del **presidente Volodímir Zelenski*, que reclama a los países occidentales cohetes de largo alcance y misiles tierra-tierra para equilibrar fuerzas con la artillería rusa.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ago 2022)

Ya está saliendo cereal para acabar con el hambre en el tercer mundo como no paraban de repetir que era el motivo.....espera no. Reino Unido e Irlanda (más Turquía)....curioso.

*Los tres buques con cereales ucranianos irán a Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía*
Los tres buques cargados de cereales ucranianos que mañana saldrán por el corredor marítimo pactado entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán como destino puertos del Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía, anunció hoy el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (JCC) en un comunicado emitido conjuntamente con Naciones Unidas.


----------



## agricultura (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Claro ... esa es la idea. Mira, es simple ..... tienes 200 morlocks encerraos en la cueva aguantando el chaparron de bombas. Les zurras lo que no está escrito (ayer 6000 bombazos en Peski, 6000 se dice pronto). Lo tios o palman o se rinden. Zelensky manda cagando leches otros 200 para tapar el agujero y alimentar la picadora. Para que vas a avanzar? No tienes ni que ir a buscarlos para cargártelos, todos los días te mandan una remesa nueva a portes pagados ...



Ya, el problema es cuando los "morlocks" son los ciudadanos que supuestamente quieres liberar.


----------



## risto mejido (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya está saliendo cereal para acabar con el hambre en el tercer mundo como no paraban de repetir que era el motivo.....espera no. Reino Unido e Irlanda (más Turquía)....curioso.
> 
> *Los tres buques con cereales ucranianos irán a Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía*
> Los tres buques cargados de cereales ucranianos que mañana saldrán por el corredor marítimo pactado entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán como destino puertos del Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía, anunció hoy el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (JCC) en un comunicado emitido conjuntamente con Naciones Unidas.



Y en la vuelta a ver con que los cargan , porque resilencia inclusión y diversidad seguro que no llevan


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ago 2022)

No ha tardado mucho Zelenski en salir a atacar a amnistia internacional por dar la realidad de lo que sucede en Ucrania y como su ejército se resguarda en colegios, hospitales, zonas urbanas....para evitar los ataques poniendo en riesgo las vidas de civiles. Cualquiera que ose cuestionar a Zelenski aunque sea contando la realidad, sufrirá su ira....solo le ha faltado llamarlos traidores y que tomará medidas contra ellos cuando llegase el momento, que al ritmo que va de amenazar a todo aquel que no le baile el agua....Poniendo a amnistia internacional de responsable de todas las muertes por hacer un informe dando los datos reales, casi nada la burrada......made in Zelenski. Y por enésima vez, críticas a la UE cuando están poniendo en riesgo su economía y la de sus ciudadanos por ayudar a un país con el que no tienen nada que ver. Y que la UE acepte órdenes de quien los insulta y menosprecia constantemente....incomprensible.


*Zelenski condena el informe de Amnistía Internacional que “ayuda a los terroristas” rusos*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha cargado con dureza contra Amnistía Internacional por un informe publicado por la ONG que critica que el ejército ucranio utiliza emplazamientos civiles para lanzar ataques. Zelenski dice que el informe “amnistía a los terroristas”, lo cual es intolerable.

En su vídeo diario, Zelenski comenta el informe “completamente diferente” publicado por AI que, “desgraciadamente, intenta amnistiar al estado terrorista y traslada la responsabilidad del agresor a la víctima”. “No hay, ni puede haber, ni siquiera hipotéticamente, circunstancias en las que cualquier ataque ruso se pueda justificar”, clama Zelenski. “La agresión a nuestro país es no provocada, invasiva y, francamente, terrorista”, afirma Zelenski, “y si alguien prepara un informe en el que se pone a la víctima y el agresor al mismo nivel de algún modo, si se analizan algunos datos de la víctima mientras se ignora lo que hace el agresor, entonces eso no se puede tolerar”.

Cree que este tipo de informes que “amnistían a Rusia” y justifican “artificialmente” sus ataques “ayudan a los terroristas”. “*Y si se hacen esos informes manipuladores, se comparte con ellos la responsabilidad por los muertos”*. 

Finalmente, *el presidente ucranio carga en su mensaje, sin citar a ninguno, contra los países de la UE* que están retrasando el envío a Ucrania de 8.000 millones de euros en ayuda financiera, un bloqueo que considera “o bien un error o un crimen, y es difícil decir qué es peor en una situación de guerra a gran escala”. “Todos los días recuerdo a algunos líderes de la UE que los pensionistas ucranios, los desplazados, nuestros profesores y otra gente que depende de los presupuestos públicos no pueden ser rehenes de su indecisión o burocracia”, afirma. “*No quiero mencionar qué país europeo está retrasándolo*. Pensemos que es un error y que será corregido”, finaliza.


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Socialistas, ecologistas, feministas, animalistas, humanitaristas, globalistas y gentes de mal vivir....



Éste en particular es del PP. Pero bueno, son todos del partido otanista.


----------



## Elimina (5 Ago 2022)

Me permito traducir, creo que correctamente, la frase extraña de la noticia que trajo el camarada Harman



mazuste dijo:


> Míster: léase la traducción primero, que me hace la picha un lío oiga...



El intercambio de la jugadora de baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Greiner _*por uno de los rusos condenados en Estados Unidos *_podría completarse en un mes

El intercambio es ahora "más probable que nunca", informa el Daily Mail, citando fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones.

Por su parte, uno de los interlocutores del periódico afirma que los negociadores rusos están en mejor posición. "La posición de Estados Unidos se ha debilitado ahora porque han mostrado sus cartas", dijo.







*  Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны  *
Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Elimina (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya está saliendo cereal para acabar con el hambre en el tercer mundo como no paraban de repetir que era el motivo.....espera no. Reino Unido e Irlanda (más Turquía)....curioso.
> 
> *Los tres buques con cereales ucranianos irán a Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía*
> Los tres buques cargados de cereales ucranianos que mañana saldrán por el corredor marítimo pactado entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán como destino puertos del Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía, anunció hoy el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (JCC) en un comunicado emitido conjuntamente con Naciones Unidas.



El mundo se va a llevar un disgusto.
Ah, no, que ya se le ha olvidado. Que la noticia no va a ser:
*"se va a acabar el hambre en el 3er mundo gracias a estos barcos"*​sino:
*"los barcos ucranianos consiguen burlar el bloqueo ruso"*​


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Canadá enviará militares al Reino Unido para entrenar a las AFU
> 
> Canadá enviará hasta 225 soldados al Reino Unido para entrenar a combatientes ucranianos, según informó el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa canadiense.
> 
> ...



Pero en qué cojones van a entrenar los agricultores canadienses al ejército ucraniano??   
No será al revés???


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya está saliendo cereal para acabar con el hambre en el tercer mundo como no paraban de repetir que era el motivo.....espera no. Reino Unido e Irlanda (más Turquía)....curioso.
> 
> *Los tres buques con cereales ucranianos irán a Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía*
> Los tres buques cargados de cereales ucranianos que mañana saldrán por el corredor marítimo pactado entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán como destino puertos del Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía, anunció hoy el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (JCC) en un comunicado emitido conjuntamente con Naciones Unidas.



Pero no era para evitar la hambruna en el Africa y tal...


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Ago 2022)

Uri Geller le declara la guerra mental a Putin y amenaza con desviar sus misiles nucleares


El mentalista asegura que, con la misma fuerza que doblaba cucharas, podría alterar el curso de los proyectiles nucleares rusos, si esto fuera necesario



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## niraj (5 Ago 2022)

[ Photo ]
Observación curiosa: aquellos que dieron la mano de Zelensky y perdieron el poder [y algunos también la vida]


----------



## John Nash (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero no era para evitar la hambruna en el Africa y tal...



Hay que pagar deudas...primero.


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> [ Photo ]
> Observación curiosa: aquellos que dieron la mano de Zelensky y perdieron el poder [y algunos también la vida]



Y una mierda


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y una mierda



Espero que este termine en la carcel por decadas por traidor.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos a lo suyo… van pasando la receta a occidente…
> _"La verdadera amenaza para el orden mundial y la situación en el mundo y ... en Europa proviene del golpe de estado que tuvo lugar en Ucrania en 2014, que fue cuidadosamente orquestado, entre otros, por los países de la OTAN, a pesar de las garantías que habían proporcionado los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de varios países. De ahí la amenaza y el peligro para el orden mundial", _subrayó.
> 
> 
> ...



No llegaremos a eso, cuando empiecen las manifestaciones violentas en Alemania, Holanda o Francia, por el frío, paro y el alza de los precios, los políticos europeos que a cobardes no les gana nadie, empezarán a soltar lastre ucraniano y como quien no quiere la cosa dejarán a lo que quede de Ucrania en la estacada. Los europeos como siempre hemos hecho, lo nuestro es parasitar. En un año, veo a Putin reunirse con el PM alemán o francés. Al tiempo y a tan amigos.
De momento, los alemanes ya enviaron a Schorder a Moscú a sondear como está el patio. La próxima semana irá Erdogan.
Ayer Amnistía Internacional puso de vuelta y media al gobierno ucraniano. Hace un par de semanas los holandeses ya dijeron que no tenían más ayuda militar que enviar. Finlandia lo de entrar en la OTAN, sí pero no. Los suizos, a ellos que no les pregunten, que lo suyo es hacer relojes. Hungría, pues ya se sabe, Orbán haciéndose fotos con Trump. La única que sigue dando caña es Polonia, porque, como buena ave de rapiña, sabe que si Ucrania se desmorona, cogen tajada. Estos polacos mira que no aprenden, les han dado de todos lados y de todos colores y vuelven a las andadas. UK ayer subió el precio del dinero un 0,75%, con una inflación del 13%. Los franceses, tampoco se les oye mucho últimamente. Y lo peor para Zelenski, la guerra ya no abre los telediarios, a veces ni aparece.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Los americanos se creen tan fascinados de ser los protagonistas la historia, como estúpidamente ignorantes de la misma. 

Creen, porque los USAnos nunca han tenido todavía, que enfrentar las consecuencias serias de sus sanguinarios actos 
torpes decisiones. Ven la historia como una novela de pendencias y personajes individuales, así que eligen los finales 
y las enseñanzas que les convienen.

De hecho, los yanquis ilustrados - desde el Atlántico al Pacifico- oyen o leer la cifra de que "25 millones" de soviéticos 
murieron en la II guerra mundial y concluir que esos son bajas militares. Todavía estoy por conocer a un americano,
al norte del rio Bravo, que haya entendido, sin que se lo hayan dicho, que entre 15 y 18 millones de ellos fueron civiles
atrapados en un cataclismo bélico. Básicamente, porque esa ciudadanía simplemente carecen de esa experiencia.
Los USAnos todos creen que han luchado y sufrido, pero en realidad no tienen ni idea de lo que eso significa.


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A seguir enviando armamento.....que además luego habrá que comprar de nuevo, además de que se comprará a EEUU como las últimas compras, con clausula de que no se podrá usar contra su aliado Marruecos (pero Marruecos si puede usar el armamento que compra a EEUU contra España) Resultado, te gastarás dinero que no tienes para comprar armamento que solo podrás enviar a misiones de la ONU cuando EEUU te lo ordene (es decir, pagas a EEUU por algo que encima usará EEUU que es quien manda en la ONU)
> 
> Hay que satisfacer al amo Zelenski....que manera de hacer el ridículo cuando Europa no pinta nada enviando armamento a un país que solo quiere aprovecharse de la UE.
> 
> ...




Material de los años 60. En cualquier película de la guerra de Vietnam os aparecen estos blindados cuya única misión es transporte de tropas y poco más. 
Lo más grave, damos lo que tenemos porque no tenemos otra cosa que dar.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania vuelve a aplazar la fecha del "contraataque y peremogi
> 
> "Nuestros principales planes serán ya el año que viene, cuando hayamos almacenado armas... (De momento) no tenemos ni el 30% de lo que necesitamos", declaró un alto funcionario ucraniano no identificado al periódico británico Financial Times
> 
> ...



Nos quedamos sin la ofensiva de septiembre, mecachis !!!




PD- Los medios de comunicacion occidentales, si dicen alguna verdad es por pura casualidad.


----------



## Expected (5 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Material de los años 60. En cualquier película de la guerra de Vietnam os aparecen estos blindados cuya única misión es transporte de tropas y poco más.
> Lo más grave, damos lo que tenemos porque no tenemos otra cosa que dar.



Y además ahora los moros de abajo...ya lo saben y se están relamiendo pensando que reconquistar Al Andalus se haría en días...dado el nivel de ejército y material bélico del que disponemos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Ago 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Marxismo cultural ; menuda inversion hicieron los comunistas rusos antes del del colapso de la urss.............



El origen de Mayo del 68 y sus demás subgéneros no es la URSS.


----------



## Fermoselle (5 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El marxismo como el capitalismo y el nazismo son productos de la misma (levítica) factoría no lo olvides...



Por eso Stalin al ver el dasastre que le habian vendido , se planteo montar un progrom ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y una mierda



Con este perraco no hay maleficio que funcione. Menuda desgracia nos ha caído encima.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se lo arreglo:
> *...Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta el golpe de Estado
> Promovido, financiado y dirigido por EEUU, mediante sus proxis nazis...*
> 
> De nada.



Todo esto que está sucediendo : 
CORONAVIRUS ,
GUERRA ,
FEMINISMO Y LGTB ,
ABORTOS ,
DESTRUCCIÓN DE LAS FAMILIAS,
DESINDUSTRIALIZACIÓN Y RUÍNA DE EUROPA , 
REEMPLAZO DE LA POBLACIÓN ,
INVASIÓN ISLÁMICA ...

Ya lleva décadas diseñado como todo el mundo debería saber. 
Se intentó con el ébola en octubre de 2014 . España tendría que haber sido " WUHAN " .
Probablemente el PP al que cogió de sorpresa la psicho se negó a continuarla de la misma manera que sucedió con el coronavirus y fue cuando decidieron desalojar el gobierno del PP dando un golpe de estado encubierto a través de una trama judicial.

El caso Gurtel les sirvió de disculpa para todo. Para echar a la ministra Mato y al gobierno entero. 
" Las izquierdas, los etarras, los secesionistas catalanes ... todos ellos constructos sociales de las corporaciones supranacionales judeomasónicas se confabularon siguiendo las órdenes de sus jefes y así tener un gobierno afín a los planes genocidas que estaban por venir y en los actualmente nos encontramos. "

A estas alturas y después de la criba en el PP ya no queda nadie capaz de resistirse a las órdenes de los que verdaderamente mandan en occidente sin ninguna oposición : Los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial , es decir LOS ENEMIGOS DE EUROPA. 









Una enfermera que atendió al misionero García Viejo, contagiada por ébola


Una enfermera que atendió en el hospital Carlos III al misionero Manuel García Viejo fallecido el pasado 25 de septiembre por ébola ha dado positivo en el primer análisis...




www.lavanguardia.com













Marea Blanca pide la dimisión de Ana Mato y Rodríguez por su gestión del ébola


Miles de personas han marchado por Madrid para exigir responsabilidades políticas por la crisis



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El mundo multipolar con al menos 4 superpotencias nucleares, población creciente y recursos naturales en declive va a ser de una inestabilidad brutal de tal forma que el dilema no va a ser si va a haber guerra nuclear o no, sino "cuándo".
> 
> Lo óptimo sería justo lo contrario, un gobierno mundial que encare de verdad los problemas actuales de la humanidad que no son otros que la superpoblación, la escasez energética, el cambio climático y la esquilmación de recursos naturales. El no tomar medidas lleva al colapso de la humanidad, el ser un mundo multipolar conlleva al enfrentamiento. Al final va a ser lamentable que la humanidad fracase como especie debido al exceso de violencia de los humanos juntado con su escasez manifiesta de inteligencia.



Tranquilo la humanidad no desaparecerá por la guerra nuclear, aunque sea a la mayor escala imaginable.
Aunque mueran o muramos miles de millones, siempre quedarán los suficientes para que exista la especie humana y siga la rueda de esta atrocidad de civilización humana.
Peor fue la erupción volcánica de Toba donde la humanidad quedó reducida a menos de 1000 parejas reproductoras e inició el declive de los neanderthales.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> de Rt:
> 
> *EE. UU. anuncia actividad militar cerca de Taiwán
> Los simulacros chinos no disuadirán a la Marina de los Estados Unidos de operar en la zona, dijo la Casa Blanca: "
> ...



A los Bastardos empieza a hacerles pupita el bloqueo a Formosa, (que no maniobras, las maniobras nunca se hacen en territorio enemigo), que se atrevan a derribar o hundir una unidad china, eso si seria un casus belli de libro.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Elías Bendodo: ''Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón''
> 
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de sus compañeros están de vacaciones, Elías Bendodo, coordinador general del PP, se ha quedado de guardia esta semana y tiene una agenda de vértigo. No obstante, ha aprovechado un hueco para explicar a los lectores de elEconomista.es cómo observa la realidad política y...
> ...



Claro que si, y comprar el uranio a ...¡Rusia!, por cierto , el uranio está disminuyendo su extraccion de año a año, como para montar centrales nuevas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se lo arreglo:
> *...Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta el golpe de Estado
> Promovido, financiado y dirigido por EEUU, mediante sus proxis nazis...*
> 
> De nada.



qué novedad !

los traidores de un bando son los héroes del otro .


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya está saliendo cereal para acabar con el hambre en el tercer mundo como no paraban de repetir que era el motivo.....espera no. Reino Unido e Irlanda (más Turquía)....curioso.
> 
> *Los tres buques con cereales ucranianos irán a Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía*
> Los tres buques cargados de cereales ucranianos que mañana saldrán por el corredor marítimo pactado entre Kiev y Moscú tendrán como destino puertos del Reino Unido, Irlanda y Turquía, anunció hoy el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (JCC) en un comunicado emitido conjuntamente con Naciones Unidas.



Pues lo de tercer mundo, viendo el lodazal multicultural que es Londres igual no van desencaminados.
En serio, esta noticia hay que difundirla, esto ha sido propaganda y manipulación de primer nivel.
Trigo para el tercer mundo decían los muy hipócritas.


----------



## Como El Agua (5 Ago 2022)

The Economist hace incapie en la gerontocracia que gobierna EEUU:

A los 71 años, el líder de la mayoría del Senado, Chuck Schumer, es considerado un chavalote al lado de su adjunto, Dick Durbin, tiene 77 años y la Sra. Pelosi de 82 años. Steny Hoyer, líder de la mayoría de la Cámara, tiene 83 años. Jim Clyburn, quien ocupa el tercer lugar como líder de la mayoría en la Cámara de Representantes, también tiene 82 años. 
Podrían haberse jubilados ante que nacieran algunos de los votantes.
Estos no tienen mucho que perder en una guerra nuclear.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A los Bastardos empieza a hacerles pupita el bloqueo a Formosa, (que no maniobras, las maniobras nunca se hacen en territorio enemigo), que se atrevan a derribar o hundir una unidad china, eso si seria un casus belli de libro.



Lo verdaderamente preocupante para ellos (en estas primeras semanas) es que no falte la exportación de determinados chips y componentes electrónicos.

Casi todos los dispositivos de consumo de última hornada tienen un componente taiwanés.
De nada vale que algunos chips estrella de compañías como Apple no se fabriquen en Taiwán o China, si al final, un componente que regule la carga y sobrecarga de una batería, se fabrica en Taiwán, sí o sí.

Generalmente los componentes ligeros, y caros, salen por avión, y no parece que vaya a haber un filtro de esos vuelos... de momento.

Ahora bien, si dejan de entrar barcos con elementos necesarios para la fabricación, el pánico llegará seguro, y después el miedo en las cotizaciones de algunas empresas con capitalización colosal ( y todas las construcciones financieras a su alrededor).

Es pronto, pero va a ser interesante cómo evolucione el bloqueo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Este vieja es un peligro:


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante para ellos (en estas primeras semanas) es que no falte la exportación de determinados chips y componentes electrónicos.
> 
> Casi todos los dispositivos de consumo de última hornada tienen un componente taiwanés.
> De nada vale que algunos chips estrella de compañías como Apple no se fabriquen en Taiwán o China, si al final, un componente que regule la carga y sobrecarga de una batería, se fabrica en Taiwán, sí o sí.
> ...



De acuerto, pero ahora mismo la jugada es mas inmediata, todo el teatro yanqui con Formosa comenzó cuando la VII Flota bloqueó en 1949 el estrecho de Formosa impidiendo que la incipiente marina del EPL pudiese desembarcar tropas en la isla, desde entonces ese ha sido el privilegio de los yanquis en la zona, el actual bloqueo chino supone en la práctica la interrupción de ese privilegio, si la marina popular bloquea la isla y los bastardos se quedan mirando desde Okinawa, será una derrota para ellos, de ahí la boutade anterior.


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

Según fuentes pro rusas, un Coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ,Oleg Degtyarev, murió en Marinka cerca de Donetsk.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*RUSIA TODAY*

*Rusia analiza la posible implicación de una agencia de EE.UU. en la aparición del coronavirus *

Publicado: 5 ago 2022 08:21 GMT 

Un oficial señaló que antes de la pandemia del covid-19, el Instituto Hopkins, con sede en Estados Unidos, organizó los ejercicios en los que se puso a prueba la respuesta a una epidemia de coronavirus desconocida hasta entonces.

Imagen ilustrativaFoto: Postmodern Studio / Shutterstock 
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia está considerando la posibilidad de que la Agencia de EE.UU. para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID, por sus siglas en inglés) esté implicada en la aparición del coronavirus, informó este jueves el jefe de las Tropas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Ígor Kiríllov.
"Estamos considerando la posibilidad de que la Agencia de EE.UU. para el Desarrollo Internacional haya participado en la aparición de un nuevo coronavirus. Desde 2009, la agencia ha financiado el programa Predict, que *ha estudiado nuevas especies de coronavirus*, capturando murciélagos que son vectores de estos virus", afirmó el oficial. 







 Presidente de la Duma rusa: EE.UU. debe compensar a todos los países afectados por las pérdidas sufridas durante la pandemia del covid-19 
Kiríllov señaló que antes de la pandemia del covid-19, el Instituto Hopkins, con sede en Estados Unidos, organizó los ejercicios en los que *se puso a prueba la respuesta a una epidemia* de coronavirus desconocida hasta entonces. "La puesta en marcha del escenario del covid-19 y la liquidación de emergencia del programa Predict, por parte de la USAID en 2019, sugieren la naturaleza deliberada de la pandemia y la implicación de Estados Unidos en su aparición", subrayó Kiríllov. 
El militar también argumentó que las diferencias significativas en la letalidad de las variantes del coronavirus y la irregularidad de su propagación sugieren que es de origen humano. "Según nuestros expertos, esto se pone de manifiesto por *la variabilidad poco característica de las genovariantes* que causan la mayoría de los coronavirus, las diferencias significativas en cuanto a letalidad y contagio, la distribución geográfica desigual y el carácter imprevisible del proceso epidémico en su conjunto", aseveró. 
Kiríllov destacó que, a partir de todo esto, "se crea la impresión" de que la pandemia está alimentada artificialmente por la *"introducción" de nuevas variantes* del virus en una región concreta, "a pesar de los esfuerzos realizados para contener y aislar los casos".
En este contexto, el oficial recordó las palabras del experto de la revista médica The Lancet, Jeffrey Sachs, quien declaró en mayo de 2022 que "el coronavirus fue creado artificialmente, y muy probablemente utilizando los avances biotecnológicos estadounidenses". 

La teoría de que el covid-19 empezó tras una fuga desde un laboratorio chino en la ciudad de Wuhan fue avivada por el Gobierno de EE.UU. durante el mandato del expresidente Donald Trump, quien insistía en que el gigante asiático debía indemnizar por los daños ocasionados. Por su parte, desde Pekín *refutaron* en repetidas ocasiones tales acusaciones.
En octubre del año pasado, la inteligencia estadounidense publicó un informe acerca del origen de la enfermedad, donde, entre otros detalles, concluyó que el virus *no fue elaborado como un arma biológica*. Además, apuntaron a que las autoridades chinas *no tuvieron conocimiento* de la propagación del coronavirus antes de que surgiera el primer brote.
Mientras, la Organización Mundial de Salud divulgó en marzo de 2021 los hallazgos de su propio estudio. Los expertos coincidieron en que es "*extremadamente improbable*" que el virus se originara en un laboratorio, al tiempo que consideraron la* propagación zoonótica directa* como una vía posible y probable, entre otros escenarios.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

podeis acceder todos a rt.com, o actualidad.rt.com desde spain?
nadie? o solo unos pocos?


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*RUSIA TODAY RT.COM 

China sancionará a Nancy Pelosi por su visita a Taiwán *

Publicado: 5 ago 2022 08:28 GMT 

Pekín justifica las restricciones, que afectarán también a los miembros de la familia de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., porque ignoró "la firme oposición" de las autoridades chinas a su viaje a la isla.





La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi.Eugene Hoshiko / AP
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China ha anunciado este viernes que impondrá sanciones contra la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, por la visita que realizó esta semana a Taiwán.
Desde la cancillería china justificaron las restricciones, que afectarán también a los miembros inmediatos de la familia de la política estadounidense, porque Pelosi ignoró "la grave preocupación y la firme oposición" de Pekín a su viaje, , informa el períodico Global Times.
La portavoz del Ministerio chino de Exteriores, Hua Chynying, reiteró que el viaje de Pelosi a Taipéi "interfiere seriamente" en los asuntos internos del gigante asiático, "socava" su soberanía e integridad territorial y "*pone en peligro*" la estabilidad y la paz en el Estrecho de Taiwán.







 Misiles balísticos de China sobrevuelan Taiwán por primera vez en la historia 
Por su parte, el secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, consideró esta misma jornada que los simulacros militares a gran escala realizados por China en torno a Taiwán en respuesta al viaje de la política representan una "*significativa escalada*" en la región. El jefe de la diplomacia de EE.UU. recalcó que "*no había justificación*" para el inicio de las maniobras.

El viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán, quien ocupa el *tercer cargo más importante* en la jerarquía del Gobierno estadounidense después del jefe de Estado y el vicepresidente, ha *agravado las tensiones* entre EE.UU. y China, cuyas relaciones se encuentran en su peor estado desde que ambos países establecieran nexos diplomáticos en 1979. Se trata del primer viaje de un presidente de la Cámara de Representantes a la isla en 25 años.
Los ejercicios emprendidos por China, que se prolongarán hasta el 7 de agosto, incluyen simulacros conjuntos marítimos y aéreos a gran escala *con fuego real*.
Pekín considera a Taiwán como *parte irrenunciable* de su territorio, e insiste en que cualquier negociación con Taipéi que pase por encima del Gobierno central viola el principio clave de su política de una sola China. La mayoría de los países, incluida Rusia, reconocen a la isla como parte integral de la República Popular China.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*RUSIA TODAY RT.COM  

El Pentágono ordena que el portaaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta permanezcan frente a Taiwán *

Publicado: 4 ago 2022 19:38 GMT 

Las Fuerzas Armadas de EE.UU. realizarán patrullajes marítimos y aéreos en la zona en las próximas semanas, comunicó la Casa Blanca.





El portaaviones USS Ronald Reagan de la Armada de EE.UU. parte de la base de Yokosuka, Japón, 20 de mayo de 2022.U.S. Navy / Tetsuya Morita
Lloyd Austin, secretario de Defensa de EE.UU., ha ordenado que el portaviones Ronald Reagan y los buques de escolta se mantengan monitoreando la situación en el estrecho de Taiwán, informó este jueves el coordinador de Comunicaciones Estratégicas del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, John Kirby.
Las Fuerzas Armadas estadounidenses realizarán patrullajes marítimos y aéreos "habituales" en la zona en las próximas semanas, indicó el alto funcionario. "Tomaremos nuevas medidas para demostrar nuestro compromiso de garantizar la seguridad de nuestros aliados en la región, incluido Japón", agregó.








 China inicia simulacros militares "sin precedentes" con fuego real alrededor de Taiwán 
Asimismo, Kirby condenó el lanzamiento de once misiles balísticos realizados este jueves por China cerca de la isla. "Las acciones provocadoras de Pekín son una escalada significativa en sus intentos de larga data de cambiar el 'statu quo'", afirmó, agregando que se espera "que tales acciones de China continúen en los próximos días", por lo que Washington está preparado, "pero no busca una crisis".
Las tensiones entre Washington y Pekín se han agravado tras la visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, a Taipéi. Desde China declararon que el viaje de la alta funcionaria estadounidense infringe la soberanía y la integridad territorial del país, al tiempo que representa "una seria violación" del principio de una sola China.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*RUSIA TODAY RT.COM  

"Tergiversación de los hechos": China convoca a los diplomáticos europeos en relación a la declaración del G7 sobre Taiwán *

Publicado: 5 ago 2022 07:38 GMT 

"En respuesta a la provocación de la colusión entre EE.UU. y Taiwán, es natural y justificado un ataque de represalia por parte de China", destacaron desde Pekín.





Ng Han Guan / AP
El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Deng Li, convocó a los diplomáticos europeos en el país en relación a la declaración conjunta del Grupo de los Siete (G7), y del jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, en la que expresaron su preocupación por las acciones de Pekín en respuesta a la visita a Taiwán de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, según se desprende del comunicado publicado este viernes por la Cancillería china.







 "Se confabulan, hacen el mal y llaman blanco a lo negro": La misión de China ante la UE condena la declaración del G7 sobre Taiwán 
El alto diplomático tachó la declaración de "tergiversación de los hechos", y criticó a los diplomáticos por "realizar abiertamente provocaciones políticas, y enviar una grave y falsa señal para las fuerzas separatistas de la 'independencia de Taiwán'".
Según el vicecanciller chino, el principio de una sola China es "una norma fundamental de las relaciones internacionales y el consenso universal de la comunidad internacional, la base política de las relaciones de China con otros países".
En este contexto, Deng subrayó que la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán es "una flagrante y grave violación de la soberanía y la integridad territorial de China". "En respuesta a la provocación de la colusión entre EE.UU. y Taiwán, es natural y justificado un ataque de represalia por parte de China", destacaron desde Pekín.
En la declaración conjunta, los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países del G7 y Borrell señalaron que las "*acciones amenazantes*" emprendidas por Pekín, en particular, las maniobras militares con fuego real y la presión económica, pueden conducir a "*una escalada innecesaria*". El G7 y la UE instaron a China a "*no cambiar unilateralmente el 'statu quo'* en la región por la fuerza" y a resolver las diferencias por medios pacíficos.

El viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán ha *agravado las tensiones* entre EE.UU. y China, cuyas relaciones se encuentran en su peor estado desde que ambos países establecieran nexos diplomáticos en 1979. Se trata del primer viaje de un presidente de la Cámara de Representantes a la isla en 25 años.
En respuesta a la llegada de Pelosi, Pekín inició este jueves ejercicios militares "sin precedentes" a gran escala y actividades de entrenamiento, incluidos simulacros con fuego real en el espacio marítimo y aéreo, en seis zonas alrededor de Taiwán.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Un gran hermano global
> 
> 
> 
> Vete a la mierda



¿Acaso es mejor la "alternativa" del Gran Hermano Local?, que por cierto está avanzadísimo en China (carné por puntos), bastante avanzado en Rusia (la gente se niega a responder a la pregunta "cómo ve a Rusia tras Putin") y progresa adecuadamente en Occidente (los filtros en prensa y redes sociales).

Estamos jodidos de ambas formas.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Soñando despierto.



¿Alguien duda de que Rusia no va a conquistar toda Ucrania?, que "de alguna forma" la guerra debe acabar y que Ucrania no va firmarle a Rusia ningún papelote donde ceda (demasiado) terreno.

Es que se ve venir, cuando "negocien la paz":

Rusia querrá quedarse el Dombass como condición "sine qua non", devolviendo otras zonas conquistadas a Ucrania a cambio de que renuncie a la OTAN y a Occidente.
Ucrania no firmará nada que suponga cesión de territorio a Rusia, la neutralidad solo la aceptará si se le devuelve absolutamente todo el territorio conquistado, querrán hasta Crimea.
Tendremos un armisticio, con una paz caliente, Ucrania armada hasta los dientes y el conflicto pudriéndose durante décadas. No se restablecerá de ninguna forma el comercio con Rusia, con lo que quedan totalmente vendidos a China. Preveo tensiones muy fuertes en Rusia cuando desaparezca Putin, más si occidente en "algún momento" vuelve a levantar el vuelo económico (cosa que irremediablemente alguna vez pasará). Lo que ahora parte a Ucrania en dos, frente a los vientos europeizantes o su pertenencia a Rusia mañana serán los que partiran a Rusia frente a su alma europea o a su intento de chinificarla.


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2022)

__





Junto a los de Zhukov ¿es este el mayor relato de ciencia ficción de los foreros pro rusos sobre la "Caída de Kiev"?


El asalto a kiev se hara de manera escalonada. Primero se les dara la posibilidad a la poblacion civil de abandonar la ciudad abriendo corredores humanitarios. Los ciudadanos que decidan abandonar Kiev, se les dara una manta y sopita caliente para aliviar el hambre. Una vez cerrados los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pretendes decir que millones de sicarios moros y negros que alguien ha traído a Europa y financia ....
> son invencibles y que las ciudades europeas arderán como los montes ?



Gran parte de las ciuades europeas van a ser "territorio comanche" y "zonas no go". Ya ocurre en Bélgica. Próximamente en Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Alicante, Málaga, Sevilla, Murcia, Almería, etc.


----------



## pemebe (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por cierto ante de que alguno salgáis con lo de Amnistía Internacional.
> 
> En el informe de chorrocientas páginas hay un párrafo de 2 líneas que dice: Es posible que el ejército ucraniano ponga en peligro a la población civil cuando hay combates en zonas habitadas o se instalan en ellas equipos militares.
> 
> Lo comento antes de que alguno de los amigos de los que han convertido una central nuclear en una base militar se venga arriba .



¿No te cansas de mentir?

De la propia pagina de Amnistía Internacional









Ucrania: Las tácticas de combate ucranianas ponen en peligro a la población civil


Bases militares establecidas en zonas residenciales e incluso en escuelas y hospitales. Ataques lanzados desde áreas habitadas por civiles. Estas...




www.es.amnesty.org





Primeras líneas:

“*Las fuerzas ucranianas ponen a la población civil en situaciones de riesgo al establecer bases y operar sistemas de armas en zonas habitadas por civiles, incluso en escuelas y hospitales, para repeler la invasión rusa que comenzó en febrero*”, ha declarado hoy Amnistía Internacional.

Estas tácticas violan el derecho internacional humanitario y ponen en peligro a la población civil, pues convierten bienes de carácter civil en objetivos militares. Los ataques rusos resultantes en zonas pobladas han causado la muerte de civiles y destruido infraestructura civil.

*“Hemos documentado* un panorama en el que las fuerzas ucranianas ponen a la población civil en peligro y violan las leyes de la guerra cuando operan en zonas pobladas”, ha afirmado Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional.

“*Estar en una posición defensiva no exime a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de respetar el derecho internacional humanitario*”.

El resto lo podeis leer en su página


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Alguien duda de que Rusia no va a conquistar toda Ucrania?, que "de alguna forma" la guerra debe acabar y que Ucrania no va firmarle a Rusia ningún papelote donde ceda (demasiado) terreno.
> 
> Es que se ve venir, cuando "negocien la paz":
> 
> ...



Como se líe en Asia, Ucrania se va a quedar más sola que la una, EEUU va a desaparecer de Europa para centrarse en lo que realmente le interesa que es el Pacífico y nos vamos a quedar solitos, entonces lo mismo las cosas cambian y no vemos a Rusia tan mal, si no como un proveedor de materias primas cercano.
Que la vida da muchas vueltas....


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Comprendo perfectamente esa perspectiva. La cuestión es ¿cual es la realidad actual respecto del avance de la técnica armamentística? la respuesta es como embarcarse en la búsqueda del 'Vellocino de oro'. Dicho más simplemente 'no lo sabemos'. Esto es como el estado de la táctica y estrategia militar en cada época en la que se ha presentado una nueva arma significativa. Por ejemplo, en tiempos donde no existía la artillería, someter Constantinopla era imposible por sus magníficas murallas. Luego apareció esta y cayó. Mucho más tarde, en la I GM, avanzar rápidamente en la guerra de trincheras era imposible. Luego apareció el tanque y las cosas cambiaron. Hoy día vemos en esta guerra en Ucrania, que meterse en trincheras es un suicidio, salvo que sean ínfimas y uni-personales. También en la I GM, enfrentarse con un acorazado o una flota que los incluyese, era un suicidio si no se presentaban buques similares. Luego llegó la II GM y vimos a un Japón que no se puso el día, creó un par de acorazados formidables de la serie Yamato, que en la I GM hubiesen sido imbatibles, y los perdieron sin apenas aprovecharlos. Claro, la aviación ya estaba desarrollada tanto desde tierra como embarcada: aparece el portaaviones... y ahora en los albores de la III GM, vemos que éstos, formidables y terroríficos, pueden ser destruidos con unos misiles de alta velocidad tremendamente más baratos. Y es que ha avanzado la misilística y los satélites. Y aquí paro el tocho.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué? ¿cual es la nueva sorpresa que nos depara este siglo XXI? ¿de verdad sigue siendo imposible detener un ataque con misiles nucleares? yo no lo sé. Lo que sí sé, es que la ciencia avanza, y su hija, la técnica, con ella.



En algún momento aparecerá alguna "técnica" para parar a los misiles nucleares. Se barajan varias posibilidades, EEUU apuesta por satélites y radares que intercepten los misiles hipersónicos de forma que haya un escudo que los neutralice, China trabaja en misiles con una "inteligencia artificial" que de forma autónoma puedan ir a la búsqueda del misil. Los israelíes teorizan con interceptar los misiles mediante láseres. Vete a saber lo que pueda salir.


----------



## circodelia2 (5 Ago 2022)

Amnistía Internacional, disidencia independiente o controlada.....
....


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como se líe en Asia, Ucrania se va a quedar más sola que la una, EEUU va a desaparecer de Europa para centrarse en lo que realmente le interesa que es el Pacífico y nos vamos a quedar solitos, entonces lo mismo las cosas cambian y no vemos a Rusia tan mal, si no como un proveedor de materias primas cercano.
> Que la vida da muchas vueltas....



Europa no va a ir a Moscú de rodillas y con una soga al cuello. Olvidad esa posibilidad.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En algún momento aparecerá alguna "técnica" para parar a los misiles nucleares. Se barajan varias posibilidades, EEUU apuesta por satélites y radares que intercepten los misiles hipersónicos de forma que haya un escudo que los neutralice, China trabaja en misiles con una "inteligencia artificial" que de forma autónoma puedan ir a la búsqueda del misil. Los israelíes teorizan con interceptar los misiles mediante láseres. Vete a saber lo que pueda salir.



La eterna lucha entre la espada y el escudo... A la vez que mejoraran las defensa mejoraran los ataques, así ha sido siempre y así seguirá siendo.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Europa no va a ir a Moscú de rodillas y con una soga al cuello. Olvidad esa posibilidad.



Te voy a responder con un dicho muy español:

No digas de este agua no beberé y que este cura no es mi padre.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Elías Bendodo: ''Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón''
> 
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de sus compañeros están de vacaciones, Elías Bendodo, coordinador general del PP, se ha quedado de guardia esta semana y tiene una agenda de vértigo. No obstante, ha aprovechado un hueco para explicar a los lectores de elEconomista.es cómo observa la realidad política y...
> ...



Es curioso que en plena "emergencia climática" lo que se acelere no es la descarbonización, sino precisamente la carbonización. Imaginad el símil en el Titanic: "Capitan, hay un Eisberg en la proa, a 1 km", a lo que responde el capitán: "A toda máquina hacia él".


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ¿No te cansas de mentir?
> 
> De la propia pagina de Amnistía Internacional
> 
> ...



*Vamos a ver iluminao....Anmistia internacional demostrando lo que muchos sabemos desde hace mucho tiempo, que son basura.

Ayer han sacado un supuesto informe sobre supuestas tácticas de ucrania que ponen en peligro a los civiles.

Adivinad que, no tienen ni un solo observador en Ucrania, ese informe lo "han escrito" sin poner una sola bota en Ucrania. los empleados de anmistía internacional de la sucursal ucraniana han hecho un comunicado diciendo que con ellos para esa mierda no cuenten, que se ha escrito desde fuera del país, que han ignorado sus informes etc etc.

Anmistía internacional eran esos que estaban muy preocupados por la democracia en España y el butifarrendum de Puigdemont, por ponernos en contexto.*


----------



## ATDTn (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y una mierda



Es un superviviente.
Lucha de gafes

Cenizo power


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> Europa será en gran parte musulmana mas pronto que tarde



Incluida Rusia. El reparto: Reino Unido pakis, la UE subsahariana y Rusia de los "tantanes".


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Ya hemos llegado a los 1.000 vehículos blindados de combate de infantería destruídos para Rusia. otro exito del hijoPutin:


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Alguien duda de que Rusia no va a conquistar toda Ucrania?, que "de alguna forma" la guerra debe acabar y que Ucrania no va firmarle a Rusia ningún papelote donde ceda (demasiado) terreno.
> 
> Es que se ve venir, cuando "negocien la paz":
> 
> ...



No has entendido nada. Los rusos van a lo que van: la OTAN en el Elba y no comercio con Europa hasta que echemos a los yankis a su puta casa. Ucrania? Un cacho grande se lo quedarán y lo que sobre, sin salida al mar, no va a levantar cabeza en siglos porque nadie va a hacer nada por ellos. Una vez que agoten su utilidad para USA (joder a los rusos) los van a dejar tiraos como Afganistán, Irak y tantos otros sitios. El guión es recurrente y conocido.

Por lo pronto estamos experimentando lo que es Europa sin la energía rusa. Como no inventen algo rápido nuestra industria no va a poder competir con nadie debido a los precios de esa energía. China y Rusia energía barata. UE y USA energía a doblón. Si, USA también, el fracking no es barato. Quien crees que va hacer los coches dentro de 5 años si esto se prolonga?


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante para ellos (en estas primeras semanas) es que no falte la exportación de determinados chips y componentes electrónicos.
> 
> Casi todos los dispositivos de consumo de última hornada tienen un componente taiwanés.
> De nada vale que algunos chips estrella de compañías como Apple no se fabriquen en Taiwán o China, si al final, un componente que regule la carga y sobrecarga de una batería, se fabrica en Taiwán, sí o sí.
> ...



No va a haber bloqueo de China a Taiwan, por el simple hecho de que si China chantajea al resto del mundo con sitiar a los taiwaneses, pues lo mismo EEUU se dedica a bloquear todos los barcos que van o vienen de China. Sería la guerra, esta "respuesta" de China debe estar pactada para mantener el "orgullo y honor" chino para consumo interno, de la misma forma que cuando un hombre se lleva la amante a la casa, la mujer tiene "permiso" de soltarle un par de hostias y llamarla "furcia", pero nada más, ni echarla y mucho menos agredirla o matarla.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*Borrell sostiene que las sanciones a Rusia "están teniendo efecto"*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrel, ha afirmado que las sanciones económicas de la UE contra *Rusia* por la *guerra en Ucrania* "están teniendo efecto" y advirtió de que "la economía rusa va a pagar un precio muy alto" por la *guerra*.

Borrell recordó que la UE seguirá apoyando a *Ucrania* "suministrando armamento y presionando a la economía rusa a través de las sanciones", según dijo en declaraciones a Efe en Nom Pen con motivo de la reunión ministerial de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN).

"Esas sanciones están teniendo efecto. La economía rusa va a pagar un precio alto por la guerra que *Putin* ha decidido iniciar y que decide mantener", insistió el jefe de la diplomacia europea, quien el jueves habló con el secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, de "hacer retroceder" a* Rusia* en* Ucrania*.


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Ago 2022)

*Rusia regala los fertilizantes a los países africanos*  







La empresa rusa Uralchem, uno de los mayores fabricantes y exportadores de nitrógeno, potasio y fertilizantes del mundo, suministrará gratuitamente sus productos (urea o fertilizantes compuestos) a los países africanos.
La iniciativa es la primera y única de este tipo en el mundo entre las empresas privadas. Se enmarca dentro del Objetivo de Desarrollo Sostenible 2 de la ONU “Erradicar el hambre, lograr la seguridad alimentaria y mejorar la nutrición, y promover la agricultura sostenible”, y en esta fase supone una entrega humanitaria de las primeras 25.000 toneladas a África.
Dmitry Konyaev, director general de Uralchem, declaró: “En el contexto de una situación geopolítica difícil, que ha tenido un impacto significativo en la situación del mercado mundial de producción y consumo de fertilizantes, Uralchem está dispuesta a ayudar a los productores agrícolas africanos donando lotes de productos básicos o mejorados de la empresa. Como uno de los principales actores del sector, entendemos la importancia de apoyar la agricultura tanto en el mercado nacional como en el africano, que está sufriendo la actual crisis económica en particular”.
La entrega de Uralchem a África se produce poco después de que la Secretaría de la ONU firmara el 22 de julio en Estambul un Memorando de Entendimiento con Rusia para ayudar a suministrar alimentos y fertilizantes rusos a los mercados mundiales.
El principal objetivo del documento es garantizar un suministro transparente y sin obstáculos de alimentos y fertilizantes, incluidas las materias primas necesarias para su producción, a los mercados mundiales. En particular, se trata de eliminar los obstáculos en los ámbitos de las finanzas, los seguros y la logística, con el fin de obtener exenciones específicas para estos productos de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia. La duración del memorando es de tres años.
Anteriormente, Estados Unidos había concedido una licencia general para comerciar con Rusia en materia de fertilizantes, alimentos, semillas y equipos médicos y medicamentos. La UE, al adoptar la séptima serie de sanciones contra Rusia, también declaró que se comprometía a evitar cualquier medida que pudiera conducir a una reducción del suministro alimentario mundial.
El propietario de Uralchem era anteriormente el empresario ruso Dmitry Mazepin, que fue objeto de sanciones de la Unión Europea. Luego vendió una participación mayoritaria de sus acciones. Los activos de Uralchem en la Unión Europea, incluidas sus terminales de transbordo de fertilizantes y amoníaco en Letonia, también están fuera del control de Uralchem, pero hasta ahora han sido restringidos por el gobierno letón debido a las sanciones. Letonia sigue siendo reticente a permitir el tránsito de fertilizantes por las terminales o incluso la importación de fertilizantes rusos para los agricultores letones.
Martin Griffith, Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios y Coordinador de Ayuda de Emergencia de la ONU, declaró en una sesión informativa celebrada el 28 de julio que los alimentos y fertilizantes rusos son necesarios en los mercados mundiales. “El mundo necesita las exportaciones rusas de alimentos y fertilizantes. Las conversaciones no trataban de aliviar las sanciones, sino de eliminar las barreras a las exportaciones. Son todas partes del mismo paquete”, dijo, refiriéndose al acuerdo de exportación de cereales y al memorando entre Rusia y la ONU.

*Rusia regala los fertilizantes a los países africanos - mpr21*


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*Un misil ucraniano mata a la "dama de la muerte" de Putin, la teniente coronel Olga Kachura.*
Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han matado a la teniente coronel *Olga Kachura* en un ataque con misil, convirtiéndola en la primera mujer oficial del ejército ruso en morir en el conflicto.

Según informa _The Telegraph, _un misil golpeó su automóvil en la ciudad de Horlivka, en la región de Donetsk. Olga 'Kursa' Kachura, una ex policía que se unió al Donbás prorruso durante el levantamiento de 2014, también era conocida como *la 'dama de la muerte'*, por presumir de lo mucho que disfrutaba matando ucranianos.

Según Ucrania, también usó el uniforme ucraniano para cometer *crímenes de guerra* y desacreditar al enemigo. El coronel Kachura recibió el título póstumo de Héroe de Rusia.






Ucrania mata a la "dama de la muerte" de Putin, la teniente coronel Olga Kachura


Olga 'Kursa' Kachura, 52 años, ucraniana, teniente coronel del Ejército ruso, más conocida como la "dama de la muerte" de Vladimir Putin. Éste sería el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Los rusos van a lo que van: la OTAN en el Elba y no comercio con Europa hasta que echemos a los yankis a su puta casa. Ucrania? Un cacho grande se lo quedarán y lo que sobre, sin salida al mar, no va a levantar cabeza en siglos porque nadie va a hacer nada por ellos. Una vez que agoten su utilidad para USA (joder a los rusos) los van a dejar tiraos como Afganistán, Irak y tantos otros sitios. El guión es recurrente y conocido.
> 
> Por lo pronto estamos experimentando lo que es Europa sin la energía rusa. Como no inventen algo rápido nuestra industria no va a poder competir con nadie debido a los precios de esa energía. China y Rusia energía barata. UE y USA energía a doblón. Si, USA también, el fracking no es barato. Quien crees que va hacer los coches dentro de 5 años si esto se prolonga?



Al Elba dice, dudo que Rusia termine limitando con Polonia, y el no comercio ruso con Europa es ahora una catástrofe por su estúpida dependencia del gas, hay otros territorios en el mundo sin dependencia del gas ruso y son totalmente industriales. ¿Acaso hay gaseoductos rusos a Japón?, joder, deberán estar los japos en el neolítico sin el imprescindible gas ruso.


----------



## pemebe (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Vamos a ver iluminao....Anmistia internacional demostrando lo que muchos sabemos desde hace mucho tiempo, que son basura.
> 
> Ayer han sacado un supuesto informe sobre supuestas tácticas de ucrania que ponen en peligro a los civiles.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que te acuso es de *MENTIR, de una FAKE-NEWS* (decir que el informe decía que era posible que hubieran puesto en peligro a los civiles y que solo eran dos lineas).

No te habría dicho nada si hubieras expresado una opinión como has hecho en el mensaje que estoy contestando.

PD: Es Amnistía y ni Anmistía


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al Elba dice, dudo que Rusia termine limitando con Polonia, y el no comercio ruso con Europa es ahora una catástrofe por su estúpida dependencia del gas, hay otros territorios en el mundo sin dependencia del gas ruso y son totalmente industriales. ¿Acaso hay gaseoductos rusos a Japón?, joder, deberán estar los japos en el neolítico sin el imprescindible gas ruso.



Rusia no va a limitar con Polonia. Pero la OTAN va a estar en el Elba. Para los polacos va a ser o éso o morirse de hambre. Ellos verán.

Resulta que el 70 % de las reservas de energía del mundo están en territorios "no amigables" con Occidente y USA los está empujando para que hagan frente común. No nos van a dar un puto gramo de nada. Ya hasta se están planteando si es éticamente aceptable vender energía a una gente que la malgasta haciendo telefonillos y pintalabios como churros habiendo tantas necesidades vitales que atender en otras partes del mundo.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*Rusia contrató a trolls para difundir propaganda a favor de la invasión de Ucrania.*
Un equipo ruso contrató a personas de la calle para que publicaran comentarios en Internet y dar la impresión de que la* invasión de Ucrania* por parte de* Moscú *contaba con apoyo popular, informó el jueves la empresa tecnológica Meta.

Internet ha sido uno de los frentes de guerra donde *Rusia* ha tratado de acallar las críticas y promover la narrativa de apoyo a la *invasión*.

Una "granja de trolls" dirigió la campaña de desinformación, según Meta. Algunos de los involucrados en la operación estaban asociados con la Agencia de Investigación de Internet (IRA), un grupo ruso vinculado a la intromisión electoral en Estados Unidos y otros países desde 2016, explicó Meta.

Las autoridades estadounidenses ofrecen una recompensa de 10 millones de dólares por información sobre la injerencia del IRA en las elecciones.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te voy a responder con un dicho muy español:
> 
> No digas de este agua no beberé y que este cura no es mi padre.



La alternativa son diez o quince millones de desempleados extra y una sobremortalidad brutal este invierno. Los abogadillos creen en la magia, pero el gas a Alemania sólo puede llegar de una manera.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo lo que te acuso es de *MENTIR, de una FAKE-NEWS* (decir que el informe decía que era posible que hubieran puesto en peligro a los civiles y que solo eran dos lineas).
> 
> No te habría dicho nada si hubieras expresado una opinión como has hecho en el mensaje que estoy contestando.
> 
> PD: Es Amnistía y ni Anmistía



Cuando algo suena como la propaganda del kremlin, huele como la propaganda del kremlin y es igual que la propaganda del kremlin....estás en lo cierto, es propaganda del kremlin..


----------



## Deitano (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te voy a responder con un dicho muy español:
> 
> No digas de este agua no beberé y que este cura no es mi padre.



Nunca digas de este agua no beberé, este cura no es mi padre ni esta polla no me cabe


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante para ellos (en estas primeras semanas) es que no falte la exportación de determinados chips y componentes electrónicos.
> 
> Casi todos los dispositivos de consumo de última hornada tienen un componente taiwanés.
> De nada vale que algunos chips estrella de compañías como Apple no se fabriquen en Taiwán o China, si al final, un componente que regule la carga y sobrecarga de una batería, se fabrica en Taiwán, sí o sí.
> ...


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te voy a responder con un dicho muy español:
> 
> No digas de este agua no beberé y que este cura no es mi padre.



Es más, cuando alguien no deja de repetir que no va hacer tal o cual cosa... es que en realidad sí la va a hacer. No falla.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante para ellos (en estas primeras semanas) es que no falte la exportación de determinados chips y componentes electrónicos.
> 
> Casi todos los dispositivos de consumo de última hornada tienen un componente taiwanés.
> De nada vale que algunos chips estrella de compañías como Apple no se fabriquen en Taiwán o China, si al final, un componente que regule la carga y sobrecarga de una batería, se fabrica en Taiwán, sí o sí.
> ...


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Elías Bendodo: ''Si es necesario, deben prorrogarse las nucleares y recuperar el carbón''
> 
> 
> Aunque la mayoría de sus compañeros están de vacaciones, Elías Bendodo, coordinador general del PP, se ha quedado de guardia esta semana y tiene una agenda de vértigo. No obstante, ha aprovechado un hueco para explicar a los lectores de elEconomista.es cómo observa la realidad política y...
> ...



prorrogarse?? jajaja el PP es cobarde hasta el fondo del alma. Queda-bien, España necesita construir *decenas *de *nuevas *centrales nucleares.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> prorrogarse?? jajaja el PP es cobarde hasta el fondo del alma. Queda-bien, España necesita construir *decenas *de *nuevas *centrales nucleares.



Ya ves de que le sirven a Francia ...


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo de Marine Traffic


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)

OT


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

HOY.........


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY.........



Esas cifras no se las cree nadie. ¿Los ucranianos no tienen sentido del ridículo o qué?


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

No me entra en la cabeza como hay gente que pueda dar un mínimo de credibilidad a este individuo.

Sus fondos -a cual mas ridículo- ya ofrecen suficiente información sobre el personaje.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia contrató a trolls para difundir propaganda a favor de la invasión de Ucrania.*
> Un equipo ruso contrató a personas de la calle para que publicaran comentarios en Internet y dar la impresión de que la* invasión de Ucrania* por parte de* Moscú *contaba con apoyo popular, informó el jueves la empresa tecnológica Meta.
> 
> Internet ha sido uno de los frentes de guerra donde *Rusia* ha tratado de acallar las críticas y promover la narrativa de apoyo a la *invasión*.
> ...



dile a tu informante que me ponga en nómina que lo estoy haciendo todo gratis.
pd: deja de mentir subnormal.


----------



## vil. (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> prorrogarse?? jajaja el PP es cobarde hasta el fondo del alma. Queda-bien, España necesita construir *decenas *de *nuevas *centrales nucleares.



Decenas no, miles de hecho... jajajajjaaaa

Que no, a ver si lo entendemos de una vez... la nuclear en España no va a tener más futuro del que ya tuvo. No es casual el problema. Compiten con las renovables, con costes muy superiores y con capacidades TODAVIA MAS limitadas que ellas, con una NECESIDAD transcendental de GAS como apoyo al sistema y a unos niveles surrealistas, DADO la producción de cada central individualmente.

Es decir las renovables tienen un combustible más baratos, costes de producción menor, son más elásticas, ya que permiten generar o apagar con suma facilidad y no concentran la producción de modo tan extremo, lo que permite tecnologías energéticas de respaldo más simples y en cantidad más acotada, con la reducción de costes que ello conlleva...

Y todo esto sin tener un VECTOR que permitiese la acumulación de energía, en cuyo caso SIMPLEMENTE las renovables NO PRECISARÍAN tecnologías energéticas de respaldo y ello supondría que la INVERSIÓN en esa energía nuclear sería una ruína IMPAGABLE...

Y todo esto es SIMPLE ECONOMÍA que puede hacer hasta un tonto... lo de la nuclear es, ha sido y será SIEMPRE un montón de mentiras, cuya única finalidad es que quíen construye y monta todo ese mastodonte se lleve un pastizal... 

Ahora hablan de minireactores, que sería una forma de conseguir REDUCIR de manera notable los costes indirectos de esa tecnología de respaldo y bajar los efectos tan nocivos de la megainyección energética de cada central, probablemente también de reducir los riesgos y costes inherentes a ellos, pero NI CON ESAS son tan ELASTICAS como las renovables y la inversión para ponerlas a funcionar está como años luz...

SIMPLE ECONOMIA... 

Sin entrar en el impagable RIESGO, que es eso IMPAGABLE y que queda a expensas de que NADA OCURRA... y si ocurre: IMPAGABLE...


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dile a tu informante que me ponga en nómina que lo estoy haciendo todo gratis.
> pd: deja de mentir subnormal.



Jodete puta marrana italiana.....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Orban está desatado. Entre eso, y lo que dijo en Rumanía (Transilvania) no hace mucho...









Hungary's Orban defends 'cultural standpoint' in race row


Hungary's nationalist Prime Minister Viktor Orban on Thursday defended his comments against creating "peoples of mixed-race", saying they represented a "cultural" standpoint, drawing a stinging rebuke…




www.france24.com


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esas cifras no se las cree nadie. ¿Los ucranianos no tienen sentido del ridículo o qué?



Su sentido del ridículo desaparece ante el crecimiento exponencial de sus cuentas corrientes.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esas cifras no se las cree nadie. ¿Los ucranianos no tienen sentido del ridículo o qué?



Pues Yo las de los rusos me las creo a pies juntillas......


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los americanos se creen tan fascinados de ser los protagonistas la historia, como estúpidamente ignorantes de la misma.
> 
> Creen, porque los USAnos nunca han tenido todavía, que enfrentar las consecuencias serias de sus sanguinarios actos
> torpes decisiones. Ven la historia como una novela de pendencias y personajes individuales, así que eligen los finales
> ...



en realidad la guerra civil americana inauguró la guerra moderna, la guerra total, las hambrunas de diseño, la destrucción del enemigo, el expolio programado... los americanos lo aprendieron y ensayaron todo con ellos mismos antes de lanzarse al mundo a extender la nueva buena.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Uri Geller le declara la guerra mental a Putin y amenaza con desviar sus misiles nucleares
> 
> 
> El mentalista asegura que, con la misma fuerza que doblaba cucharas, podría alterar el curso de los proyectiles nucleares rusos, si esto fuera necesario
> ...



de risa, tienes otro chiste?


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Tampoco puede ir ningun periodista o ningun observador de la ONU a Mariupol, a ver los cadaveres, investigar crimenes ni nada, pueden ir solamente los medios afines a Rusia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y ¿Cuántos millones de euros le han dado a cada madre para renacer su vocación maternal? o bien ¿Las han persuadido diciéndoles que necesitan mucha carne de cañoa para luchar contra la OTAN o contra Rusia, según se levante una mañana Orban?


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Decenas no, miles de hecho... jajajajjaaaa
> 
> Que no, a ver si lo entendemos de una vez... la nuclear en España no va a tener más futuro del que ya tuvo. No es casual el problema. Compiten con las renovables, con costes muy superiores y con capacidades TODAVIA MAS limitadas que ellas, con una NECESIDAD transcendental de GAS como apoyo al sistema y a unos niveles surrealistas, DADO la producción de cada central individualmente.
> 
> ...



Y además está esto. Ya pasa en California, la extensión enorme de la FV destroza las viejas curvas de demanda y mueve la hora punta al atardecer. Semejante rampa de demanda sólo se puede atender con centrales de arranque rápido, que va a ser gas durante mucho tiempo y con los años quizá ese pico se suavice merced a la acumulación domestica o de red.


El lobby nuclear de la prensa se ha activado sorprendentememte estos meses pero ni los plazos de construcción ni la disponibilidad de uranio permiten esperar mucho. Ahora mismo la nuclear produce el 10% de la electricidad mundial y para mucho más no da con el uranio que hay

Ayer mismo en España se generó un 35% con la suma de FV y termosolsr y un 13% más con eólica.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y ¿Cuántos millones de euros le han dado a cada madre para renacer su vocación maternal? o bien ¿Las han persuadido diciéndoles que necesitan mucha carne de cañoa para luchar contra la OTAN o contra Rusia, según se levante una mañana Orban?



Quizá simplemente se da una oportunidad a un posible asesino de no serlo


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Jodete puta marrana italiana.....rata de cloaca.....



lo dices porque tú sí cobras eh jolagranputa? Mira te lo dedico a ti y a tus putos islamonazis del foro, pena 0:





rejon dijo:


> Pues Yo las de los rusos me las creo a pies juntillas......



Tu te crees cualquier cosa porque anormal de nacimiento


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> en realidad la guerra civil americana inauguró la guerra moderna, la guerra total, las hambrunas de diseño, la destrucción del enemigo, el expolio programado... los americanos lo aprendieron y ensayaron todo con ellos mismos antes de lanzarse al mundo a extender la nueva buena.



Y una de sus primeras "prácticas" en el exterior fue el genocidio de la población civil filipina en una época en que los ejércitos no se dedicaban aún a esas cosas.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

_Los EE.UU. prohibieron el idioma hawaiano, envenenaron nuestra agua, invadieron nuestro país y ocupan ilegalmente Hawaii hasta el día de hoy, pero hablan de "apoyar la independencia de Taiwán". A mi madre le rompieron las manos por hablar hawaiano en la escuela, y a nosotros nos castigan HOY por hablar hawaiano.

_


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Mucho hablar los rusos de que si los ucranianos son nazis pero los que se comportan como nazis, hacen cosas de nazis, tienen una retórica nazi, tácticas nazis y ahora hasta se visten como nazis son ellos mismos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza como hay gente que pueda dar un mínimo de credibilidad a este individuo.
> 
> Sus fondos -a cual mas ridículo- ya ofrecen suficiente información sobre el personaje.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146641



Menudo elemento ese, le cale hace mucho tiempo,un otanista descarado que no da información, solo propaganda, se llevará sus buenos cuartos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Ago 2022)

Menos retórica y más acciones contundentes xi, que se os han subido a la chepa


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia contrató a trolls para difundir propaganda a favor de la invasión de Ucrania.*
> Un equipo ruso contrató a personas de la calle para que publicaran comentarios en Internet y dar la impresión de que la* invasión de Ucrania* por parte de* Moscú *contaba con apoyo popular, informó el jueves la empresa tecnológica Meta.
> 
> Internet ha sido uno de los frentes de guerra donde *Rusia* ha tratado de acallar las críticas y promover la narrativa de apoyo a la *invasión*.
> ...



Estan casi todos aqui


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> lo dices porque tú sí cobras eh jolagranputa? Mira te lo dedico a ti y a tus putos islamonazis del foro, pena 0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo a la unica que le cobro es a tu puta madre.....puta rata italiana...qie eres mas guarra que la potito que echó las bragas al water y salieron los ratones pidiendo bicarbonato.


----------



## vil. (5 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además está esto. Ya pasa en California, la extensión enorme de la FV destroza las viejas curvas de demanda y mueve la hora punta al atardecer. Semejante rampa de demanda sólo se puede atender con centrales de arranque rápido, que va a ser gas durante mucho tiempo y con los años quizá ese pico se suavice merced a la acumulación domestica o de red.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146643
> 
> El lobby nuclear de la prensa se ha activado sorprendentememte estos meses pero ni los plazos de construcción ni la disponibilidad de uranio permiten esperar mucho. Ahora mismo la nuclear produce el 10% de la electricidad mundial y para mucho más no da con el uranio que hay



El lobby nuclear es el boxeador sonado que sigue boxeando aún cuando está ya grogui...

Ahora el efecto económico de las renovables es DRAMATICO... su coste y generación es ridículo, pero genera tal cantidad y efectos en el consumo, junto con la generación que o se encuentra un vector o acabará MATANDO a toda la cadena económica... su elasticidad en entrar o salir QUE DEBERÍA ser su mayor virtud, es a la PAR su mayor problema y en tanto no haya un vector que permita su acumulación, es una locura los efectos contrarios los unos de los otros... esa elasticidad produce tal agilidad en la demanda y la oferta que es casi imposible dominarla, si no encuentras ese VECTOR que pudiese darle un cierto sosiego a ese desmadre... 

Es justo lo contrario de la nuclear por cierto, que esa capacidad para mantenerse de una forma estable la HIZO muy interesante, pero hoy ES IMPOSIBLE que compita MINIMAMENTE con la ELASTICIDAD de la generación renovable, que encima se descentraliza tan fácilmente, pero IGUALMENTE se desconecta o conecta... 

Visto desde esta locura, las renovables son como un caballo desbocado, INGOBERNABLES... se precisa de modo absoluto un vector y o lo consiguen o MATARAN el sistema... es ciertamente muy acohonante, pero muy real...


----------



## Argentium (5 Ago 2022)

*68 aviones de guerra chinos y 13 buques de guerra cruzaron la línea media del estrecho de Taiwán.*
13:25 || 05/08/2022


----------



## Expected (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mucho hablar los rusos de que si los ucranianos son nazis pero los que se comportan como nazis, hacen cosas de nazis, tienen una retórica nazi, tácticas nazis y ahora hasta se visten como nazis son ellos mismos.



Pero si son parecidos a los de Infantería de Marina Española. Bien elegantes.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Decenas no, miles de hecho... jajajajjaaaa
> 
> Que no, a ver si lo entendemos de una vez... la nuclear en España no va a tener más futuro del que ya tuvo. No es casual el problema. Compiten con las renovables, con costes muy superiores y con capacidades TODAVIA MAS limitadas que ellas, con una NECESIDAD transcendental de GAS como apoyo al sistema y a unos niveles surrealistas, DADO la producción de cada central individualmente.
> 
> ...




¿Pero que sarta de bobadas dices?. 

-Mira Francia, la mitad de inflación que España porque tienen reactores nucleares por todos los sitios.
-Mira España, el doble de inflación que Francia después de 'invertir' decenas de miles millones en renovables.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

paso 1- dejar que el máximo número de ratas entren en la madriguera

paso 2- fumigarlas a todas. son animales dañinos y mejor matarlos.


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> de risa, tienes otro chiste?



Por eso lo traje, porque no es del mundo today, es el ABC de Sevilla sufriendo su plaga de becarios.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues Yo las de los rusos me las creo a pies juntillas......



Son más fiables. No puedes mentir de forma descarada, porque te pillan enseguida y quedas como el culo.

Lo que está haciendo Ucrania es lo mismo que hacía el chaval que falsificaba las notas para mostrárselas a los padres... y ponía sobresalientes en asignaturas en las que no paraba por clase y no aprobaba ni queriendo. Así no te pueden tomar en serio, ya que sueltas burradas una detrás de otra.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo a la unica que le cobro es a tu puta madre.....puta rata italiana...qie eres mas guarra que la potito que echó las bragas al water y salieron los ratones pidiendo bicarbonato.



Mia madre ti metterebbe a lavare i piatti in cucina come la brava ragazza che sei, visto che sei un'altra Zionazi non ti pagherà un euro. 
Ora, mangia questo ma tutto intero, pazzo bastardo!








Ukraine: Ukrainian fighting tactics endanger civilians


Military bases set up in residential areas including schools and hospitals Attacks launched from populated civilian areas Such violations in no way justify Russia’s indiscriminate attacks, which have killed and injured countless civilians Ukrainian forces have put civilians in harm’s way by...




www.amnesty.org


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mia madre ti metterebbe a lavare i piatti in cucina come la brava ragazza che sei, visto che sei un'altra Zionazi non ti pagherà un euro.
> Ora, mangia questo ma tutto intero, pazzo bastardo!



Jodete puta italiana...que eres mas guarro que la Titi ,que se jincó un clavel en el pelo y agarró.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mucho hablar los rusos de que si los ucranianos son nazis pero los que se comportan como nazis, hacen cosas de nazis, tienen una retórica nazi, tácticas nazis y ahora hasta se visten como nazis son ellos mismos.



A mi me mola mas esto: 


Y esto, la pura verdad, por mucho que te duela, llora nazi mío, tu dolor mi gozo:


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A mi me mola mas esto:
> 
> 
> Y esto, la pura verdad, por mucho que te duela, llora nazi mío, tu dolor mi gozo:



Jodete puta italiana que tienes mas mierda ensima que er rabo una vaca.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

ensalada de noticias, casi todas jodiendo a los islamonazis/globalistes/liberaleh








Las fuerzas rusas asaltan varias ciudades y localidades en el Donetsk


El viceministro de Información de la RPD anunció la liberación de al menos la mitad del territorio d...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





Para subnormales "judios" y con prepucio como @MCC @JAGGER y demás imbéciles








Sudáfrica pide que “Israel” sea declarado un “Estado de apartheid”


Sudáfrica ha pedido que “Israel” sea declarado un “Estado de apartheid”, condenando algunas de sus a...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





Rusia recibe ayuda de Iran, esta recibe ayuda de rusia, a que es bonito y emocionante eh? Ej que rusia está rodeada! ej queee...








Rusia pondrá en órbita un satélite iraní


Rusia pondrá en órbita un satélite iraní de detección remota la próxima semana, confirmaron Moscú y ...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





Fritura multiple para nazis y otros tontos de distinto pelaje:








Misiles rusos causan cientos de muertos a las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas en diferentes partes del frente


Cerca de Nikolayev, fue liquidado un gran grupo de mercenarios de militantes de la “Legión Extranjer...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





Como dije el otro dia, mucho criticar, es que Xiping es otro monje! Es que hay que ver que callado están, es que... Esta medida es una de las muchas que vendrán y nos joderán a todos, eeuu la primera








China pone en marcha una serie de represalias tras la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán. El proyecto de construcción de una gran fábrica de baterías en EEUU suspendido


Nancy Pelosi, presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EEUU, llegó a Taiwán el 2 de agosto por l...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





extracto:
_"5) Suspensión de un proyecto para la creación por parte de la mayor compañía del mundo de fabricación de pilas y baterias de litio, la china CATL, de una fábrica de baterías para vehículos eléctricos en EEUU, que crearía 10.000 puestos de trabajo.

6) Un embargo en el suministro de arena natural a Taiwán, que la isla utilizaba para fabricar cemento y cristal.

7) Suspensión de la importación desde Taiwán de dos tipos de pescado y frutas."_

10 mil puestos de trabajo a la mierda. Qué bien ehhh? que bien!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2022)

Ayer estábamos al borde del precipicio, ¿y hoy? – CLAE (estrategia.la)


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*La UE evalúa alternativas para liberar 8.000 millones en ayuda a Ucrania.*
La Comisión de la UE está trabajando en "varias opciones" para desbloquear los 8.000 millones restantes del paquete de asistencia macrofinanciera para *Ucrania* acordado por los líderes de la UE.

Hasta ahora, *Kiev* ha recibido el primer tramo de mil millones de euros. Los otros 8.000 millones están estancados por la oposición de Alemania al sistema de garantía requerido. «Necesitamos encontrar garantías suficientes fuera del presupuesto de la UE, con una cobertura del 70%» y «esto requiere un acuerdo con los países. Estamos trabajando en eso, no es un paquete fácil de concluir", explicó el portavoz del ejecutivo de la UE, Eric Mamer.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *68 aviones de guerra chinos y 13 buques de guerra cruzaron la línea media del estrecho de Taiwán.*
> 13:25 || 05/08/2022



Se pasaron de la raya y es cuando empieza, poquito a poco...


----------



## dabuti (5 Ago 2022)

¿Nadie en la UE tiene cojones de decir que la vieja Pelosi es una metepatas provocadora?

Somos unos pobres Comepollas de la Gringada.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ayer estábamos al borde del precipicio, ¿y hoy? – CLAE (estrategia.la)



...Hemos dado un paso adelante...


----------



## vil. (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero que sarta de bobadas dices?.
> 
> -Mira Francia, la mitad de inflación que España porque tienen reactores nucleares por todos los sitios.
> -Mira España, el doble de inflación que Francia después de 'invertir' decenas de miles millones en renovables.



Por favor esto es un foro de economía, no de sandeces... 

Te lo he explicado, si quieres revatir algo estoy dispuesto a debatirlo, pero achacar a la generación eléctrica el diferencial entre un país y otro sin más es absurdo... 

La generación nuclear no la mato yo o nadie, se ha muerto sóla, jamás fue muy eficiente, pero... era lo que había...

Las renovables la han dejado KO... sin más... no existe posibilidad alguna de que puedan competir, simplemente es como poner una carrera entre Bolt y un cojo, que además ese día está con un ataque al corazón... ¿gusta, no gusta, da igual?, es... y te lo he explicado: ELASTICIDAD frente a RIGIDEZ y OBESIDAD... SIMPLE.


----------



## dabuti (5 Ago 2022)

Urgente: China llama a consultas embajadores Alemania y Canadá por la tocada de cojones del G7.









China canceló reunión con Japón tras declaración del G7 sobre Taiwán - Últimas Noticias


Pekín afirmó que Japón y el G7 no tienen derecho a emitir comentarios irresponsables Pekín afirmó que Japón y el G7 no tienen derecho a emitir comentarios irresponsables




ultimasnoticias.com.ve


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Estos rusos llevan haciendo cosas nazis desde antes que los nazis, incluso lo de echar la culpa de todo a los judíos. Cualquier cosa que hicieran los nazis es un pálido reflejo de estos.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El origen de Mayo del 68 y sus demás subgéneros no es la URSS.



El judio follacriadas mantenido era muy anterior al mayo del 68, que casualidad que la revolución "proletaria" triunfase en el país menos proletario de todos...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Una Hungria ¿LLENA? Ni de húngaros ni de otra cosa. ¿Por qué tiene que ser la voluntad de Orban, posee él la verdad acaso? Yo le digo a usted que sobran 25 Miloones de españoles en España por sus riquezas y por sus problemas ecologicos y mediomabientales. Mas vale 25 viviendo modestamente que 45 en la pobreza, como en la India. El crecimiento es cosa del pasado, el decrecimiento sostenible es el futuro.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Por favor esto es un foro de economía, no de sandeces...
> 
> Te lo he explicado, si quieres revatir algo estoy dispuesto a debatirlo, pero achacar a la generación eléctrica el diferencial entre un país y otro sin más es absurdo...
> 
> ...



No voy a perder el tiempo rebatiendo que el sol es amarillo o el mar azul. No paras de repetir sandeces. Alemania después de cerrar sus nucleares y apostar por inmensos campos de molinos en el mar está ahora con campañas para ducharse con agua fría. 

Por otra parte la nuclear está tan acabada que hay decenas de proyectos sólo en Europa de construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares.


----------



## Praktica (5 Ago 2022)

*Ofensiva exitosa en Donbas: las tropas rusas y LDNR ya están luchando en Artemivsk y avanzando hacia Avdiivka*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Hoy, 13: 16

Ahora las direcciones de Avdiivka y Artemovsk siguen siendo las más importantes en la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas y aliadas en el Donbass. Anoche, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) se vio obligado a reconocer la eficacia del avance ruso.

Oleksiy Gromov, jefe de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo que las tropas rusas expulsaron a las unidades ucranianas de Semigorye, avanzando en el área del TPP de Uglegorsk y Dolomitnoye. Los soldados ucranianos tuvieron que afianzarse en las afueras del este de Kodema.

En la mañana del 10 de agosto, el Embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, informó en su canal de Telegram que unidades de las tropas rusas, de Lugansk y Donetsk, así como del PMC de Wagner, habían ingresado a Artemovsk. Esto sucedió ayer: en varios canales de Telegram, incluso antes del mensaje oficial del embajador de la LPR, apareció información sobre el avance de PMC Wagner a Artemovsk.

Actualmente se están librando fuertes combates en Artemovsk. Las brigadas de infantería motorizada 54, 56 y 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incapaces de resistir el ataque de las fuerzas aliadas, se vieron obligadas a retirarse de sus posiciones en Artemovsk.

En el área de Avdiivka, las tropas ucranianas también están abandonando sus posiciones. Según el jefe del departamento operativo principal del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Gromov, en dirección a Spartak-Avdiivka, las tropas rusas y aliadas también están a la ofensiva. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tuvieron que abandonar sus posiciones en el área de la mina Butovka, que anteriormente ocupaban, y pasar a la defensiva al sur de Avdiivka.

La ocupación de Artemivsk y Avdeevka por parte de las tropas rusas, que tendrá lugar en un futuro próximo, y no hay duda al respecto, será un punto de inflexión en la posterior liberación del territorio de Donbass. Fue desde Avdiivka que las tropas ucranianas bombardearon Donetsk y otros asentamientos de la República Popular de Donetsk durante muchos años.

Ahora, el liderazgo ucraniano ya está tratando de justificar la próxima pérdida de Artemovsk y Avdiivka con declaraciones de que supuestamente se trata de una maniobra de las tropas rusas para desviar la atención de la dirección sur en la región de Kherson.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX - edición:

*El frente ucraniano se desmorona*

Redacción5 de agosto de 2022
MoA - Ukraine SitRep - On The Ground Report - Ukrainian Frontline Collapses 

En los últimos dos o tres meses, el ejército ucraniano ha utilizado sus posiciones en las inmediaciones de Donetsk para bombardear de forma más o menos aleatoria a la población civil del lado ruso. Los rusos iniciaron una operación de contra-artillería para detener el acoso ucraniano.
En la guerra de contrabatería fueron alcanzadas 2 baterías de artillería de obuses Giatsint cerca de Dzerzhinsk y Novhorodskoye, en la República Popular de Donetsk. Más 4 secciones de Grad MLRS y 9 secciones de artillería en posiciones de tiro cerca de Seversk, Kirovo, Artemovsk, Avdeevka, Peski, Orlovka, Shakhterskoye, Velikaya Novoselka en la República Popular de Donetsk, Dobropolia en la región de Zaporozhye, Shirokoye, Bereznevatoye en la región de Nikolaev, Russkaya Lozovaya y Nortsovka en la región de Jarkov
*
La sistemática campaña de contra-artillería deterioró seriamente la ya débil potencia de fuego ucraniana.*
El ejército ruso cambió la dirección principal de su empuje desde el frente norte en dirección a *Lysichansk-Siversk *a un empuje más al sur. La actual operación ofensiva se concentra al noroeste y al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk, hacia Avdivka. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de cerco hacia el norte y el sur para rodear esta ciudad extremadamente bien fortificada.

Tras intensos preparativos de artillería, las fuerzas rusas están despejando lenta y pausadamente las líneas de búnkeres y zanjas de hormigón armado que se han construido en el lado ucraniano durante los últimos 8 años.

Yuri Butusov, un corresponsal militar ucraniano, ha publicado en las redes sociales el comentario de Serhiy Gnezdilov, que estaba en la línea de frente en Pisky, justo al noroeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:

_“¿Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal, en Pisky, a un kilómetro de la primera calle de Donetsk, Ucrania? Los cuerpos de los más queridos que mi familia yacen en el calor de las trincheras, destrozados por un calibre 152. Como escribí antes, 6.500 proyectiles por el maldito pueblo en menos de un día.
Ya han pasado seis días, y no puedo imaginar cómo incluso un pequeño número de nuestros soldados de infantería podría haber sobrevivido a ese aluvión de fuego enemigo. No, no me quejo. Dos morteros, uno de 82 y otro de 120, trabajan en nuestro lado. A veces se levantan y ‘estornudan’ dos barriles de artillería hacia Donetsk.
Apenas respondemos. No hay fuego de contrabatería, desde el principio el enemigo dispara proyectiles de artillería contra nuestras trincheras sin ningún problema, desmantela posiciones muy fuertes y concretas en unas decenas de minutos, haciendo retroceder nuestra línea de defensa sin ninguna pausa o mínimo descanso.
Anteayer se rompió la línea y se derramó un río de 200 ó 300 [muertos o heridos]. No voy a publicar estadísticas, está prohibido en nuestro país, pero no tienes ni idea del número y porcentaje de pérdidas. Es toda una picadora de carne, en la que el batallón se limita a contener el asalto con sus cuerpos.
Durante casi una semana hemos estado esperando al menos algún tipo de ayuda para golpear la artillería del enemigo. Nosotros, repito, estamos siendo golpeados impunemente con todo lo que el sistema militar ruso puede ofrecer. Hoy su aviación ha funcionado.
Estoy orgulloso del mando del batallón que se quedó aquí con nosotros. El combatiente está con nosotros, todo el mundo está con nosotros, magullado, el herido leve es vendado y vuelve, después de unas horas, a la posición, si se puede llamar así a estos barrancos sin fondo. Hay una guerra en marcha.
Pero sin un medio de contraataque, se convierte en una trituradora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad insana de nuestra infantería es triturada en un día. ¿Realmente quieres la verdad? Aquí está la verdad desnuda.
Los reservas van a la posición, cierran la brecha, y después de cinco minutos sólo una de las 15 personas sigue intacta.
Los cuerpos yacen en el suelo. Si es un 300 [herido] leve, tal vez tengas suerte, te desmayes y salgas, llegarás a los médicos.
Acaban de traer un 300 [herido]. Gritó todo el camino:
— ‘¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué nos han abandonado? ¿Por qué nadie nos cubrió?
— ‘Amigo, no sé por qué nadie nos cubrió…’_

Él grita, y yo me avergüenzo de seguir sano y salvo, sólo que muy sordo. He vomitado, me he meado en los pantalones, lo siento y he vuelto a la acción.
_Todas las reservas están destruidas, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y ocupa nuestras posiciones sin problemas tras una nueva descarga de artillería. En este momento estamos perdiendo a Pisky, todos nuestros recursos humanos y materiales están casi agotados.
Denys, un habitante de Mariupol, que me dijo ‘Bueno, confío en el decreto [de Arestovich, consejero Zelenski], todos volveremos muy pronto’, murió. Lo hirieron dos veces, lo vendaron directamente en la trinchera, le dijeron, Denchyk, evacua, pero él respondió: ‘Chicos, no os dejaré’. Herido dos veces, y después de la segunda herida siguió disparando.
Todavía no nos hemos llevado su cuerpo. Sobre las ruinas de Pisky, yace con los brazos extendidos y los ojos congelados. Pide ser vengado. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última petición? ¿Cómo podemos abandonar a Dan? Creo que Dimka sobrevivió después de todo. Como no podía morir, acababa de volver del hospital y le había pedido matrimonio a su novia. Dicen que después de la acusación simplemente desapareció. Se durmió con la tierra. Pero, creo que esto es un error, y que está vivo. Una esperanza y una expectativa insensatas.
Lo sé, a mi país no le gusta pensar en voz alta. Pero no podía elegir entre la victoria y el arresto. La verdad debe ser escuchada, no los susurros en la cocina. Por supuesto, este texto se va a salir de madre, porque ¿cómo? Sí, ¿miente el Estado a sus propios ciudadanos?
No me sorprendería que alguien dijera hoy: ‘El agente del Kremlin Sirozh contó el brillante plan de los vencedores en el frente de Donetsk, colguémoslo por la paz’.
Me divierte decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora, en Pisky, nada está bajo el control de nadie, pero por alguna razón la situación está siendo sofocada.
Toca las campanas rotas mientras cubrimos a Pisky con cuerpos. Necesitamos artillería. Danos algo a lo que agarrarnos”._

Más artillería no es suficiente. Los rusos la triturarán en unos días. ¿Cuántos de los 120 obuses M-777 estadounidenses que se entregaron a Ucrania siguen existiendo? Tal vez diez o más, la mayoría de ellos dañados.

Otras operaciones están en marcha. Al norte del frente de Donetsk, hay un empuje hacia Bajmut (también conocido como Artomovsk). Ayer, Soledar, al norte de Bakhmut, habría sido capturada en gran parte. Vershyna y Zaiseve, al sur, también han caído o lo harán pronto.
La parte ucraniana ha anunciado a bombo y platillo una próxima contraofensiva en el frente sur, hacia la ciudad de Jerson. Pero el número de unidades rusas en esta zona ha aumentado desde entonces hasta un nivel que hace más probable una nueva ofensiva rusa hacia Mykolaiv (Nikolaev), Kryvyv Rih (Krivoy Rog) o Zaporitzhia, contra la que el bando ucraniano será impotente.

La parte rusa también está llevando a cabo una campaña de ataques continuos contra las reservas ucranianas, los cuarteles generales de las brigadas y las instalaciones militares o las zonas de almacenamiento temporal situadas muy por detrás de la línea de frente inmediata. Estos ataques menos visibles también están matando a un gran número de soldados ucranianos.
Tras un ataque de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas a las posiciones de combate de la 54 brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de Marinka, en la República Popular de Donetsk, más de 50 soldados del 2 batallón de la unidad fueron aniquilados.

Armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas atacaron un punto de despliegue temporal de la Legión Extranjera ucraniana cerca de la ciudad de Nikolaev. Estos ataques eliminaron hasta 250 soldados ucranianos y 20 unidades de equipo militar.
Los ataques de alta precisión de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas eliminaron hasta 500 soldados de la 92 brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano y una gran cantidad de equipo militar en Merefa y Chuguyiv, en la región de Járkov.

El bombardeo de las posiciones de combate del 16 Batallón de la 58 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de Artemovsk se saldó con la eliminación de más de 130 soldados. Los 70 soldados restantes del batallón abandonaron sus posiciones a toda prisa y se dirigieron a Konotop, en la región de Sumy, donde fueron desarmados y declarados desertores.
El 21 Batallón de la 56 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, que había sufrido grandes pérdidas cerca de Peski, fue atacado por la artillería del ejército ucraniano durante su retirada hacia Vodyanoye y fue eliminado casi por completo.

La unidad de Pisky (Peski), de la que informó Serhiy Gnezdilov, se estaba retirando hacia Vodiane (Vodyanoye), al norte de Pisky. En su camino, el ejército ucraniano abrió fuego contra ellos, sus propios soldados, matando a casi todos los que habían sobrevivido a los ataques rusos en Pisky.

¿Fue un castigo por su ya tardía retirada? ¿O fue un error de identificación por parte de un observador de artillería de vanguardia que pensó que estas fuerzas ucranianas en retirada estaban atacando a unidades rusas?

Las pérdidas ucranianas son devastadoras. En 1967, en el punto álgido de la guerra de Vietnam, las bajas estadounidenses, entre muertos y heridos, eran como máximo unas 200 al día. Cada día vemos más en el lado ucraniano.

Es una situación insostenible. El gobierno ucraniano debería haber abandonado esta lucha totalmente desigual hace meses. Es un gran crimen con ello durante más tiempo.


----------



## amcxxl (5 Ago 2022)

movimiento envolvente que intenta rodear las defensas ucranianas al norte de Horlivka (1). Una vez hecho esto, las tropas asaltarían Bakhmut desde varios ejes (2) obligando a las fuerzas ucranianas a retirarse (3) hacia la línea Kostiantynivka-Druzhkivka-Kramatorsk-Sloviansk.


La milicia DNR afirma haber capturado Gladosovo (este es el siguiente dominó en la cadena de asentamientos al sur de Kodema después de que Travneve cayera el miércoles


Zelensky acusó a Amnistía de igualar a la víctima y al agresor. Pero nunca explicó por qué los efectivos están ubicados en escuelas y hospitales.


La brigada 56 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se niega a luchar y se queja de que no hay suministro, que los están enviando a una muerte segura.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Una Hungria ¿LLENA? Ni de húngaros ni de otra cosa. ¿Por qué tiene que ser la voluntad de Orban, posee él la verdad acaso? Yo le digo a usted que sobran 25 Miloones de españoles en España por sus riquezas y por sus problemas ecologicos y mediomabientales. Mas vale 25 viviendo modestamente que 45 en la pobreza, como en la India. El crecimiento es cosa del pasado, el decrecimiento sostenible es el futuro.



decrecimiento sostenible es un oxímoron,,,,al menos mientras estén los piratas por medio


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Quizá simplemente se da una oportunidad a un posible asesino de no serlo



O de lo contrario. ¿Pero para qué gloria queremos aumentar la población? Lo que hace falta es más ingenio y menos coches oficiales para un decrecimiento sostenible.

Eugenesia postivia con buenos mañacos politatuados, buenas chortins de suculentas pelvis de thigh gap's,, C.I. de por encima de 120, MANDA.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Menos retórica y más acciones contundentes xi, que se os han subido a la chepa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146648



Si tuviera cojones hoy mismo reconocía las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk, no queriais órdagos otaneros, hay va el de winnie


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



*age restricted* si le das al tweet y lo ves en twitter 



Age-restricted adult content. This content might not be appropriate for people under 18 years old. To view this media, you’ll need to log in to Twitter. Learn more


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> prorrogarse?? jajaja el PP es cobarde hasta el fondo del alma. Queda-bien, España necesita construir *decenas *de *nuevas *centrales nucleares.



Es un tema ya muy trillado en este foro: Apostamos por renovables y debemos seguir con ellas. Todavía hay mucha capacidad teórica de mejora en solar en España, el impuesto al Sol hizo mucho daño en el desarrollo de la solar que lleva un retraso considerable frente a otros países. También hay que apostar por la optimización del consumo. No merece la pena guerrear por unos combustibles fósiles decrecientes en cantidad y crecientes en precio, que sean otros los que se maten por el último barril de petróleo. Respecto a la nuclear habrá que esperarse a la de fusión, para fisión vamos tarde en reengancharnos, más sabiendo que no montas una nuclear en los próximos 15 años.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Estan casi todos aqui



Pues dinero malgastado, básicamente se dedican a lamerse las pollas unos a otros dándose "thanks" e insultando cuando no ignorando a los que no son de su cuerda. Es decir, no van a convenzar a nadie con dos neuronas y las capacidades cognifivas sin atrofiar.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Ayer estábamos al borde del precipicio, ¿y hoy? – CLAE (estrategia.la)



... Hemos dado un paso adelante.


----------



## vil. (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo rebatiendo que el sol es amarillo o el mar azul. No paras de repetir sandeces. Alemania después de cerrar sus nucleares y apostar por inmensos campos de molinos en el mar está ahora con campañas para ducharse con agua fría.
> 
> Por otra parte la nuclear está tan acabada que hay decenas de proyectos sólo en Europa de construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares.



JAJAJAJAAAAA... no seas meapilas y me vengas con bobadas, que ESTO ES UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA...

Energía de respaldo... ese es uno de los problemas, irresoluble a día de hoy para la Nuclear... y te digo un coste menor, pero inmenso.

Agua, que consume en cantidades ingentes y en un lugar como España con tendencia a las sequías es otro grave problema.

Dependencia de una energía específica y sus costes de mercado, ya especulativos, ya reales.

Riesgo, imposible por cierto de ASEGURAR y por tanto cuyo coste es tendente a infinito, lo cual llevaría ya a su imposibilidad de uso, pero supongamos que el estado se haga un "paso de todo y que Dios provea"...

Con eso ya ESTARIA MUERTA...

Pero es que enfrente tienes justo una fuente de energía que en todas esas variables es INDESTRUCTIBLE...

No hay nada que hacer...

Es economía PURA Y DURA.


----------



## Elimina (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Europa no va a ir a Moscú de rodillas y con una soga al cuello. Olvidad esa posibilidad.



Bueno, acabamos de ver cómo EEUU va de a Pekín de rodillas a pedir perdón por la demencia de la vieja loca.
Ahora están sancionados: Taiwan y... la vieja loca.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAAAA... no seas meapilas y me vengas con bobadas, que ESTO ES UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> Energía de respaldo... ese es uno de los problemas, irresoluble a día de hoy para la Nuclear... y te digo un coste menor, pero inmenso.
> 
> ...



Sin energía no hay economía, fin del debate


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Europa no va a ir a Moscú de rodillas y con una soga al cuello. Olvidad esa posibilidad.



No, Europa no irá a Moscú, pero con la soga al cuello gracias a tus amos ya estamos


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAAAA... no seas meapilas y me vengas con bobadas, que ESTO ES UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> Energía de respaldo... ese es uno de los problemas, irresoluble a día de hoy para la Nuclear... y te digo un coste menor, pero inmenso.
> 
> ...



Como va a ser un foro de economía...si hay gente de "izquierdas"?


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Al Elba dice, dudo que Rusia termine limitando con Polonia, y el no comercio ruso con Europa es ahora una catástrofe por su estúpida dependencia del gas, hay otros territorios en el mundo sin dependencia del gas ruso y son totalmente industriales. ¿Acaso hay gaseoductos rusos a Japón?, joder, deberán estar los japos en el neolítico sin el imprescindible gas ruso.



Imagino que usted sabrá que el gas no es infinito y que hay el que hay, que si el mundo produce 1000 y esos 1000 ya van justos para todo el planeta si parte de es planeta deja de consumir la parte Rusa, imagine que es un 20% entonces no hay 1000 hay 800 para todos con una demanda disparada.

No hay que tener dependencia de nadie pero no se puede despreciar a uno de los mayores productores del gas del planeta.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Imagino que usted sabrá que el gas no es infinito y que hay el que hay, que si el mundo produce 1000 y esos 1000 ya van justos para todo el planeta si parte de es planeta deja de consumir la parte Rusa, imagine que es un 20% entonces no hay 1000 hay 800 para todos con una demanda disparada.
> 
> No hay que tener dependencia de nadie pero no se puede despreciar a uno de los mayores productores del gas del planeta.



No te preocupes que sus amos no lo desprecian, siguen aumentanto la importación de diesel y gas ruso, a sus corifeos es a los que condenan a la miseria y el racionamiento, más tontos y no nacen


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Bueno, acabamos de ver cómo EEUU va de a Pekín de rodillas a pedir perdón por la demencia de la vieja loca.
> Ahora están sancionados: Taiwan y... la vieja loca.



Se abrió la lata y y lo que queda es una cuenta atrás. Tal y como Rusia esperó sus años
para ponerse al día, China ha comenzado esa travesía para estar disponible en el terreno.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



iPhones a 3000€ verás el descojono...


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No puedo entender que haya gente que dude que esta guerra es parte del mismo plan de ruina y desindustrialización de occidente que se inició con el coronavirus.
> Sánchez es un bróker que trabaja para los enemigos . Ya lo hizo en la guerra de Ucrania ( edito : guerra de Yugoslavia que trabajó para el bando musulmán ) . Desde la fecha nunca ha dejado de trabajar para los mismos. Es un ejecutivo de esos grupos supranacionales de poder.
> 
> 
> ...



editado para añadir un dato


----------



## Vulcanio (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como va a ser un foro de economía...si hay gente de "izquierdas"?



Se llama "*voto de pobreza*" ..... es una legitima opcion de vida


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> iPhones a 3000€ verás el descojono...



En Rusia ya no se venden, porque las apps no funcionan.
1200 millones de dólares al año menos de ingresos para Apple.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Si no está fotochopeado (aviapro no es muy fiable), ahí tienen a los chinos con su *Z*


----------



## ATDTn (5 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAAAAA... no seas meapilas y me vengas con bobadas, que ESTO ES UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA...
> 
> Energía de respaldo... ese es uno de los problemas, irresoluble a día de hoy para la Nuclear... y te digo un coste menor, pero inmenso.
> 
> ...



Podríamos seguir...
El coste por Kw la hace la más barata.
No depender, tanto, del gas. Independencia y soberanía. 

Si tuviéramos la potencia instalada que tiene Alemania en solar nos sobraría energía....pues si sobra se fabrica hidrógeno o se aumenta interconexion con Francia.
Además el respaldo está. Hay que buscar más. Una cantidad de sobra exagerada de centrales de gas. Argelia no estará enfadada para siempre.
Hay muchos tejados que deberían estar llenos de placas.

Las eléctricas y , por tanto, el gobierno no van a estar por la labor. Y la maquinaria de propaganda detrás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> iPhones a 3000€ verás el descojono...



aprovechen para comprar un móvil nuevo y cambiar la tele. 

Tan pronto empiece la guerra toda la tecnología no sólo va a dar un subidón como hace 30 años sino que no habrá stock . 

Lo están viendo con la gasolina y el gas y en general todo .


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> iPhones a 3000€ verás el descojono...



Muy probablemente, en el mundo que viene, lo que no verás serán iPhones: aparatos que no sirven para nada util y que suponen un gasto de recursos y energia inasumibles.

El mundo desperdicia mucha energía en cosas que no sirven para nada, solo como excusa para mover billetes de un lao a otro.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Un gran hermano global
> 
> 
> 
> Vete a la mierda



Es un agente de la cia. El mismo que el alfombras si te fijas bien y te n la cantidad de tiempo que emplean aquí (8horas al día) ergo…


----------



## Expected (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aprovechen para comprar un móvil nuevo y cambiar la tele.
> 
> Tan pronto empiece la guerra toda la tecnología no sólo va a dar un subidón como hace 30 años sino que no habrá stock .
> 
> Lo están viendo con la gasolina y el gas y en general todo .



Por fin volveremos a ver a los ricos de verdad , los de los Lamborghinis con iPhone...y el resto pues con teléfonos más primitivos. Y con las teles igual, una para toda la familia y listo.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Amnistía Internacional, disidencia independiente o controlada.....
> ....



No es disidencia y está controlada.
Lo de independencia queda muy bien en la publicidad.


----------



## granville (5 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



el mayor provedor chino de Apple es Hon Hai, que pese a tener 9 fabricas en China, la empresa tiene su sede en Taiwan.

a lo mejor el problema es mas complejo que todo eso.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Comprendo perfectamente esa perspectiva. La cuestión es ¿cual es la realidad actual respecto del avance de la técnica armamentística? la respuesta es como embarcarse en la búsqueda del 'Vellocino de oro'. Dicho más simplemente 'no lo sabemos'. Esto es como el estado de la táctica y estrategia militar en cada época en la que se ha presentado una nueva arma significativa. Por ejemplo, en tiempos donde no existía la artillería, someter Constantinopla era imposible por sus magníficas murallas. Luego apareció esta y cayó. Mucho más tarde, en la I GM, avanzar rápidamente en la guerra de trincheras era imposible. Luego apareció el tanque y las cosas cambiaron. Hoy día vemos en esta guerra en Ucrania, que meterse en trincheras es un suicidio, salvo que sean ínfimas y uni-personales. También en la I GM, enfrentarse con un acorazado o una flota que los incluyese, era un suicidio si no se presentaban buques similares. Luego llegó la II GM y vimos a un Japón que no se puso el día, creó un par de acorazados formidables de la serie Yamato, que en la I GM hubiesen sido imbatibles, y los perdieron sin apenas aprovecharlos. Claro, la aviación ya estaba desarrollada tanto desde tierra como embarcada: aparece el portaaviones... y ahora en los albores de la III GM, vemos que éstos, formidables y terroríficos, pueden ser destruidos con unos misiles de alta velocidad tremendamente más baratos. Y es que ha avanzado la misilística y los satélites. Y aquí paro el tocho.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué? ¿cual es la nueva sorpresa que nos depara este siglo XXI? ¿de verdad sigue siendo imposible detener un ataque con misiles nucleares? yo no lo sé. Lo que sí sé, es que la ciencia avanza, y su hija, la técnica, con ella.



Te lo dice un físico con años de experiencia en ingeniería, es imposible parar un misil a más de 8 Mach con capacidades de maniobra, IMPOSIBLE. y por debajo es de extremadamente difícil. Piensa que es cómo acertar a un mosquito a 100 km con un misil. Pues lo mismo

Es como la fusión que siempre está a 50 años porque No se puede. Igual que cambiar una fuente d energía de densidad alta con una de baja densidad. Es físicamente imposible

Así que no existe ninguna tecnología que tienen los satanicos como en lapeliculas. Espero que prueben esos misiles ensues Ussy si escale en la casa de yogui


----------



## tomasjos (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> O de lo contrario. ¿Pero para qué gloria queremos aumentar la población? Lo que hace falta es más ingenio y menos coches oficiales para un decrecimiento sostenible.
> 
> Eugenesia postivia con buenos mañacos politatuados, buenas chortins de suculentas pelvis de thigh gap's,, C.I. de por encima de 120, MANDA.



Supongo que está usted troleando. Mañaco politatuado de gimnasio y chortina exuberante son ejemplos de poligonerismo y no suelen ir asociados a un C.I. de 120, sino más bien de 12.0. O como mínimo de la necesidad de seguir la corriente de las modas, lo cual no es muestra de inteligencia.

Eugenesia positiva a base de putas poligoneras y macarras delincuentes. Como se suele decir por aquí, un plan sin fisuras


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Por fin volveremos a ver a los ricos de verdad , los de los Lamborghinis con iPhone...y el resto pues con teléfonos más primitivos. Y con las teles igual, una para toda la familia y listo.



todavía recuerdo una vez cuando era niño que llegó a la finca de mi abuelo un pariente rico que tenía teléfono en el coche y que llevaba una antena muy llamativa en el techo para que todo el mundo se enterase. 

Lo miré con admiración como el ejemplo vivo del triunfo en la vida.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como va a ser un foro de economía...si hay gente de "izquierdas"?



No sé... parece que en China manda las izquierdas, y le pueden enseñar algunas cosas a los listos de "derechas"...

No confundas economía con el ordeño de las masas para la acumulación de unos pocos. Eso es solo tu visión de la economía ;-)

Tampoco confundas economía con el uso de recursos finitos como si fueran infinitos, osease, pensar que la tierra no es redonda sinó una espécie de asíntota hacia el infinito...


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

El comandante del batallón somalí sobre el progreso de la limpieza de las arenas. Por el momento no se ha completado, ni tampoco el desminado. Por la mañana, se informó de que los mapas de los campos de minas no habían sido destruidos en los puestos de mando enemigos capturados, lo que debería facilitar el proceso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El comandante del legendario batallón somalí, apodado Boykot, habló sobre la liberación del asentamiento de Peski, cerca de Donetsk.​​El pueblo, que ha sido tomado bajo el control de nuestras tropas, está siendo limpiado de los grupos restantes del enemigo.​​







Денацификация UA


Соратники! Мы с вами – в самом начале большого пути – очищения МИРА от нацизма. Начало денацификации его положено на Украине! Вместе - победим! Сотрудничество: @IvanDenaziBot ; denazi-UA@yandex.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

El punto principal de las declaraciones de Vladimir Putin durante su reunión con el presidente turco:

▪"El Turkish Stream funciona sin problemas, Europa debería estar agradecida a Turquía por ello...";
▪ El presidente ruso agradeció a Erdogan el "paquete de acuerdos" sobre el suministro de alimentos y fertilizantes rusos alcanzado en Estambul;
▪ La firma de un memorando sobre el desarrollo de los lazos comerciales y económicos entre Rusia y Turquía está en proyecto;
▪ Vladimir Putin ha prometido no pasar por alto ningún asunto de su interés en relación con Siria en sus conversaciones con el líder turco;









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> No sé... parece que en China manda las izquierdas, y le pueden enseñar algunas cosas a los listos de "derechas"...
> 
> No confundas economía con el ordeño de las masas para la acumulación de unos pocos. Eso es solo tu visión de la economía ;-)
> 
> Tampoco confundas economía con el uso de recursos finitos como si fueran infinitos, osease, pensar que la tierra no es redonda sinó una espécie de asíntota hacia el infinito...



Hombre, si para ti la economía es como dejar que la gente se empobrezca, te doy la razón...más atrás hablaban de lo "necesario" que es "decrecer"....

Poco nos pasa...tenemos suerte


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Vulcanio dijo:


> Se llama "*voto de pobreza*" ..... es una legitima opcion de vida



Claro... No como el voto de "riqueza" que se practica en Filipinas, la Índia, Marruecos o Colombia, por solo poner algunos ejemplos de países donde se ha votado a la derecha durante el último medio siglo y, como todo el mundo sabe, sus votantes nadan en la abundancia...

Por no decir de las CCAA que han votado siempre a la derecha, como Castilla y León o Galicia, y, más de lo mismo, la gente rebosa en riqueza y progreso...

O sea que, dejaros de tópicos infantiles, que las cosas son "un pelín" más complejas, y no tienen que ver con las dualidades pueriles de buenos vs malos, listos vs tontos, etc.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si para ti la economía es como dejar que la gente se empobrezca, te doy la razón...más atrás hablaban de lo "necesario" que es "decrecer"....
> 
> Poco nos pasa...tenemos suerte



Madrid no se apaga ....


----------



## Pinovski (5 Ago 2022)

__





Los ucranianos derroyen otro barco ruso... y van... (ya ni es noticia)


Las respuestas de los pro rusos serán tipo Moskva: a) Fake b) Bueno pero era muy viejo, fue voluntariamente c) Finta submarina d) Si pero llegó al puerto intacto y sano y salvo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si para ti la economía es como dejar que la gente se empobrezca, te doy la razón...más atrás hablaban de lo "necesario" que es "decrecer"....
> 
> Poco nos pasa...tenemos suerte



Analiza tu frase, si tienes capacidad para ello.

"Empobrecerse" es un proceso. Quiere decir que antes era más rico, y ahora eres más pobre...

En que te basas para decir que los chinos son más pobres ahora que, pongamos, 10, 20, 40 años atrás? Incluso que 100 años atrás? Además de tu "porqueyolovalgo", tienes alguna referencia estadística? PIB per cápita? Porcentaje de gente por denbajo del umbral de la pobreza? No, verdad?

Te pondré un ejemplo difícil de falsear (por eso es una de los componentes del Índice de Desarrollo Humano): la esperanza de vida.

Hace unos 50 años la esperanza de vida en China era muy inferior a la de los EEUU, tal vez la mitad, no me acuerdo con exactitud. Hace pocos meses, después de un proceso de mejora continuada en las últimas décadas, ya la ha superado. 

Eso es lo que entiendes tu por "empobrecerse"??

Te voy a poner otro ejemplo, en este caso cualitativo: hace 50 años muchos padres de familia en los EEUU (y también en España) eran capaces de mantener, con su sueldo, a toda la unidad familiar, con cierto confort (clase media). Hoy en EEUU tienen que trabajar los dos miembros de la unidad familiar, y probablemente con una situación financiera más precaria que antaño. Eso es "enriquecerse", en tu opinión?

De hecho, tu opinión está fundamentada en algo más que tus prejuicios?

Pd.: si no quieres que te dejen en ridículo, no tengas ideas tan ridículas o, como decían en la bola de cristalç: no seas burro, lee.


----------



## ZARGON (5 Ago 2022)

Noticia que se viene cocinando desde hace algun tiempo.
Iran Rusia, aviones por drones.
Ganar ganar y lo que se viene...


*Irán está cerca de recibir cazas rusos Su-35.*

Así lo demuestran los datos del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW), según los cuales Teherán está extremadamente interesado en tener aviones de combate que hayan demostrado su eficacia en operaciones de combate reales tanto en Siria como en Ucrania. No se indica el número exacto de cazas Su-35 que se pueden transferir a Irán, mientras que expertos del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra dijeron que es probable que no haya una compra de aviones de combate rusos, sino un trueque.

Según los expertos, el acuerdo podría haber sido firmado entre Teherán y Moscú el 26 de julio, cuando el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, realizó una visita oficial a Irán. No hay confirmación oficial de este dato, pero se sabe que. que tanto Rusia como Irán están interesados en el desarrollo conjunto del complejo militar-industrial, ya que tanto Rusia como Irán tienen tecnologías únicas.

Por el momento, no se dan datos sobre el tamaño del lote de aviones de combate Su-35 que se pueden entregar a Irán, sin embargo, medios árabes anteriores informaron que Irán estaba considerando la posibilidad de adquirir un lote de 24 cazas Su-35 en para poder luchar contra los Estados Unidos e Israel.
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/isw-iran-mozhet-poluchit-v-blizhayshem-vremeni-rossiyskie-istrebiteli-su-35

Según otra fuente, no se pagarían sino q sería un intercambio entre más d 20 cazas Sukhoi 35 por drones iraníes D hecho, otra fuente avisa d q ya hay pilotos iraníes entrenando en Rusia.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo rebatiendo que el sol es amarillo o el mar azul. No paras de repetir sandeces. Alemania después de cerrar sus nucleares y apostar por inmensos campos de molinos en el mar está ahora con campañas para ducharse con agua fría.
> 
> Por otra parte la nuclear está tan acabada que hay decenas de proyectos sólo en Europa de construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares.



Si hay decenas de proyectos, como es que en los últimos ¿20 años? solo se ha acabado una en Finlándia, multiplicando el ya desorbitado presupuesto incial (una ruina vamos). 

Más preguntas atómicas:

1) Por qué en España, 40 años después, no hay un cementerio definitivo de residuos nucleares y estos se almacenan en instalaciones temporales (buenos, los franceses y japones creo que los tira al mar... 

2) Pero, lo que es peor, sabes que el combustible nuclear es finito? Que no durará mucho más que unas décadas, si eso un siglo? Y sabes que unos de los principales suministradores es... tachán! Rusia? Y que no lo vamos a poder saquear, como el uranio africano, porqué Rusia muerde (y muerde con colmillos nucleares)?

3) Quien paga los daños cuando hay un accidente nuclear como en Fukishima?

4) Si entras en guerra, que pasa con tus centrales nucleares? Si la guerra es "total", sin limites, te las van a dejar enteras??

Todo son ventajas, eh?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Supongo que está usted troleando. Mañaco politatuado de gimnasio y chortina exuberante son ejemplos de poligonerismo y no suelen ir asociados a un C.I. de 120, más bien de 12.0. O como mínimo de la necesidad de seguir la corriente de las modas, lo cual no es muestra de inteligencia.
> 
> Eugenesia positiva a base de putas poligoneras y macarras delincuentes. Como se suele decir por aquí, un plan sin fisuras



Bueno, sin acritú, lo afirmé en modo foril. Tampoco un mañaco tiene que estar desprovisto de C.I. necesariamente. Una buena genética asociada a no menos de 18cm y C.I. superior a 120, el thigh gap no es negociable. Joder , que hay que explicarlo todo con detalles en plan Barrio Sésamo, con pizarra e ilustrarlo con figuras geométricas y colores. a buen entendedor...................


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tampoco puede ir ningun periodista o ningun observador de la ONU a Mariupol, a ver los cadaveres, investigar crimenes ni nada, pueden ir solamente los medios afines a Rusia.



No como aquí, que podemos recibir libremente la información de la matanza de ayer en Donesk o el colapso de peski, verdad? Que suerte la nuestra que tenemos a los censores de nuestro lado


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

SBU: el ex jefe adjunto del GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano trabajó para Rusia

▪ La Gestapo ucraniana ha dicho que el sospechoso pasaba datos secretos sobre la situación militar y política de Ucrania a los servicios especiales rusos;

▪ El SBU añadió que el sospechoso intentó disparar a los miembros del equipo de investigación durante los registros;

▪ Según varios medios de comunicación ucranianos, el sospechoso es Vyacheslav Onisko, que ocupó el cargo entre 2008 y 2010.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Muy probablemente, en el mundo que viene, lo que no verás serán iPhones: aparatos que no sirven para nada util y que suponen un gasto de recursos y energia inasumibles.
> 
> El mundo desperdicia mucha energía en cosas que no sirven para nada, solo como excusa para mover billetes de un lao a otro.



Será justo al revés, lo que desaparecerán serán los androids baratos, en un mundo de escasez lo que se demandará serán cosas que duren, cosa que por cierto me parece de lo más razonable: Ropa que aguante años sin romperse, aparatos que no quedan obsoletos al par de años de comprarlos, eliminar gastos supérfluos cuando no absurdos, mierda manufacturada que se rompe al primer día de comprarla, etc.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero que sarta de bobadas dices?.
> 
> -Mira Francia, la mitad de inflación que España porque tienen reactores nucleares por todos los sitios.
> -Mira España, el doble de inflación que Francia después de 'invertir' decenas de miles millones en renovables.



Disparas muy rápido, vaquero... Atribuirle la inflación francesa a las bondades de la nuclear, es un porqué lo digo yo... Para empezar, creo que en Francia ahora mismo los precios de la electricidad son bastante más caros que en España. Y para acabar, creo que la empresa nuclear francesa está quebrada y la han tenido que nacionalizar... Ya veremos lo que les aguanta el tinglado...


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Ningún país de Asia Oriental, incluido el sudeste asiático, excepto Japón, ha condenado los ejercicios masivos y sin precedentes del EPL en torno a Taiwán. Esta es una señal preocupante para Washington.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todavía recuerdo una vez cuando era niño que llegó a la finca de mi abuelo un pariente rico que tenía teléfono en el coche y que llevaba una antena muy llamativa en el techo para que todo el mundo se enterase.
> 
> Lo miré con admiración como el ejemplo vivo del* triunfo en la vida.*



Ni hablar . El triunfo de la vida en su plenitud apoteósica, el carpe diem materializado, el radiante triunfo dionisíaco, quedo inmortalizado ý consagrado en el rostro de las felatrices de Penthouse y la felación efectuada en "Calígula" de Tito Brass.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

granville dijo:


> el mayor provedor chino de Apple es Hon Hai, que pese a tener 9 fabricas en China, la empresa tiene su sede en Taiwan.
> 
> a lo mejor el problema es mas complejo que todo eso.



Se va a liar, no es asumible la autarquía de bloques debido a la absoluta interdependencia de todo: China con componentes que no sirven de nada si no es para hacer un producto completo y falta de componentes para la fabricación en el resto del mundo.

A China le viene muy bien la guerra de Ucrania en el sentido de que están jodiendo a su principal y real competidor a nivel mundial: Alemania.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> No sé... parece que en China manda las izquierdas, y le pueden enseñar algunas cosas a los listos de "derechas"...
> 
> No confundas economía con el ordeño de las masas para la acumulación de unos pocos. Eso es solo tu visión de la economía ;-)
> 
> Tampoco confundas economía con el uso de recursos finitos como si fueran infinitos, osease, pensar que la tierra no es redonda sinó una espécie de asíntota hacia el infinito...



Hoy a cualquier cosa lo llaman "izquierdas". China tiene de izquierdas lo que yo de monje tibetano.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Y otro coronel ucraniano eliminado, esta vez un coronel del GUR. Cabe señalar que ciertos cambios en las tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania han provocado un aumento de las bajas no sólo entre la carne de cañón de las AFU, sino también entre el personal de los oficiales. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El coronel del Servicio de Seguridad Estatal de Ucrania (GUR) Ruslan Popov ha sido liquidado en la dirección sur.​​Popov había participado en la operación terrorista en Donbás desde 2014, por la que recibió numerosos premios. También participó en los vuelos en helicóptero a Mariupol durante los combates por la ciudad. La información sobre su liquidación fue confirmada oficialmente en el sitio web de la GUR del Ministerio del Interior.​​







Повёрнутые на Z войне


Предложка: @voenacher_zov_bot (если нет start, значит бот временно отключен) Только по рекламе - @po_kaifu22 @RSOTM_Z16_BOT - дай информацию о ВСУ! Телеграм-канал паблика https://vk.com/voenacher (VK83273)- но теперь телеграм стал основным каналом.




t.me



​​


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Disparas muy rápido, vaquero... Atribuirle la inflación francesa a las bondades de la nuclear, es un porqué lo digo yo... Para empezar, creo que en Francia ahora mismo los precios de la electricidad son bastante más caros que en España. Y para acabar, creo que la empresa nuclear francesa está quebrada y la han tenido que nacionalizar... Ya veremos lo que les aguanta el tinglado...



En Francia la electricidad es más cara, porque allí todo es más caro y porque meten unos impuestos de aupa para subvencionar su 'estado del bienestar', llámalo como quieras.

La empresa nuclear francesa está 'tan quebrada' como todos los tinglaos donde mandan los políticos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hoy a cualquier cosa lo llaman "izquierdas". China tiene de izquierdas lo que yo de monje tibetano.



Define izquierda. Pero vamos, da igual. El elemento distintivo de China es que es una gigantesca dictadura que no respeta los derechos humanos.

Yo me imagino a 'Burbuja' operando en China, y miedo me da el destino de los órganos del pobre Calopez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos declara la viruela del mono como emergencia sanitaria nacional


La medida permitirá canalizar recursos de forma más ágil contra la enfermedad




elpais.com





de nuevo el mismo guion en todos los países occidentales . Es ridículo y absurdo que la gente se crea algo de todo esto.

El cambio climático de ser cierto , sería una bendición para Rusia y China porque permitiría abrir las rutas marítimas del norte de Rusia a los cargueros y barcos de guerra . Actualmente está helado casi todo el año y por lo tanto las salidas al mar de ambos países están controladas por Estados Unidos que pueden cerrar cuando quieran.

La guerra de Ucrania va precisamente de la salida al mar de Rusia.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Bueno, sin acritú, lo afirmé en modo foril. Tampoco un mañaco tiene que estar desprovisto de C.I. necesariamente. Una buena genética asociada a no menos de 18cm y C.I. superior a 120, el thigh gap no es negociable. Joder , que hay que explicarlo todo con detalles en plan Barrio Sésamo, con pizarra e ilustrarlo con figuras geométricas y colores. a buen entendedor...................



Ya se que en este hilo hay multitud de conversaciones simultáneas, pero en esta me he perdido. ¿Estaís hablando de "mañacos" de más de 120 de C.I. y con una polla no menor de 18cm? ¿Es un castíng porno gay? ¿O es la raza superior que riámonos de la que buscaba Hitler?. El español perfecto: Más de 120 de C.I., atlético, politattuado y mazado, moreno y con más 18cm de polla.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Si hay decenas de proyectos, como es que en los últimos ¿20 años? solo se ha acabado una en Finlándia, multiplicando el ya desorbitado presupuesto incial (una ruina vamos).
> 
> Más preguntas atómicas:
> 
> ...




BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!!! ¡ZASCA BRUTAL Y EN PLENA LINEA DE FLOTACIÓN!!!!!!
Tenemos un nuevo compeón Le rindo pleitesía. Pero .......................confiéseme que tiene truco......................es usted la cuarta dalai lama reencarnacion de Marx!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Le he reconocido por el nivel dialéctico.
¡Cuanto me acuerdo de aquella frase, sonando el funeral de sigfrido!.

"Los matarifes de los mártires de la Comuna de París, los nombres de sus torturadores ya han sido escritos en la eterna picota de la historia de donde no seran redimidos ni por todas las oracioes de todos sus sacerdotes"


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Disparas muy rápido, vaquero... Atribuirle la inflación francesa a las bondades de la nuclear, es un porqué lo digo yo... Para empezar, creo que en Francia ahora mismo los precios de la electricidad son bastante más caros que en España. Y para acabar, creo que la empresa nuclear francesa está quebrada y la han tenido que nacionalizar... Ya veremos lo que les aguanta el tinglado...



Es más se están aprovechando de la "isla energética" española negociada por Sánchez para poner un tope al gas natural. Están comprando todo lo que pueden en España por lo que nos están encareciendo lso precios aquí debido a su escasez de energía.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

China suspende el diálogo con Estados Unidos a nivel de mandos militares regionales y cancela las reuniones de trabajo con representantes del Departamento de Defensa estadounidense. China también está preparando sanciones personales contra Pelosi y sus familiares.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ya se que en este hilo hay multitud de conversaciones simultáneas, pero en esta me he perdido. ¿Estaís hablando de "mañacos" de más de 120 de C.I. y con una polla no menor de 18cm? ¿Es un castíng porno gay? ¿O es la raza superior que riámonos de la que buscaba Hitler?. El español perfecto: Más de 120 de C.I., atlético, politattuado y mazado, moreno y con más 18cm de polla.



No es el ideal Hitleriano porque es moreno como ha dicho ustred muy bien, además con esto los superaremos en menos de un siglo. Es addemás para recuperar la raza celtíbera, algo semejante a lo que se esta haciendo con diversa ganadería vacuna para recuperar al URO, toro mitológico que habitó aun en la edad antigua.

Dadme thamks y un donativo para abrir craofanding para esta épica y gloriosa empresa. Si eres de VOX también porque aunque estáis todos mazados lo del coeficiente hace falta un dura labor. y empeño.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

NPI pero en Francia hay un montón de cosas nacionalizadas.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Define izquierda. Pero vamos, da igual. El elemento distintivo de China es que es una gigantesca dictadura que no respeta los derechos humanos.
> 
> Yo me imagino a 'Burbuja' operando en China, y miedo me da el destino de los órganos del pobre Calopez.



Lo de China es una sociedad estamental donde el 10% es una burquesía con carné del partido comunista controla como ganado y roba a espuertas al 90% restante de la población. El problema de los chinos es que a diferencia de los europeos son una población extremadamente mansa y prudente, por lo que podemos esperar sentados a que ocurra un proceso revolucionario y una sublevación similar a la Revolución Francesa. Aguantarían perfectamente 5.000 viviendo en una sociedad estamental anclada ideológicamente a un eterno medievo, eso si, "tecnológico".


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Podríamos seguir...
> El coste por Kw la hace la más barata.
> No depender, tanto, del gas. Independencia y soberanía.
> 
> ...



Para fabricar placas, simplificando, necesitas petróleo. Tienen una TRE (tasa de retorno energético) muy baja.

Por eso cuando subio el petŕoleo y el gas en marzo, se dispararon los precios de las placas.

Cuando se agudice el peak oil, adios muy buenas a la fotovoltáica como alternativa "masiva" a las fósiles.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No es el ideal Hitleriano porque es moreno como ha dicho ustred muy bien, además con esto los superaremos en menos de un siglo. Es addemás para recuperar la raza celtíbera, algo semejante a lo que se esta haciendo con diversa ganadería vacuna para recuperar al URO, toro mitológico que habitó aun en la edad antigua.



Es moralmente muy cuestinable, aunque por otra parte es lo que están haciendo australianos y canadienses: Eres un genio "abre la muralla", eres un inmigrante económico "ciera la muralla", eres un atleta "abre la muralla", eres un inmigrante con alguna tara física "cierra la muralla".


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se va a liar, no es asumible la autarquía de bloques debido a la absoluta interdependencia de todo: China con componentes que no sirven de nada si no es para hacer un producto completo y falta de componentes para la fabricación en el resto del mundo.
> 
> A China le viene muy bien la guerra de Ucrania en el sentido de que están jodiendo a su principal y real competidor a nivel mundial: Alemania.



Alemania depende completamente de sus exportaciones. china es ella sola un mundo y parece caminar ya sola. siempre se dijo: Cuando China despierte......................... y despertó. Salvo que se nos escape algo China es independiente e invulnerable.
Opinión de cuñao premium.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Dieciséis personas han sido detenidas en Kherson como miembros de una célula terrorista local que preparaba atentados terroristas en las zonas asediadas de la región de Kherson. La mayoría de los detenidos eran antiguos miembros de la "defensa territorial" que habían estado en contacto con el SBU.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han vuelto a bombardear el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. Las líneas eléctricas utilizadas para alimentar las unidades de potencia han sido dañadas. Un incendio continúa en el territorio.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hoy a cualquier cosa lo llaman "izquierdas". China tiene de izquierdas lo que yo de monje tibetano.



Entonces la China, es de derechas? Y el control estatal / tutela de las grandes empresas, y la presencia sindical masiva, y la tutela estatal de la economía. Es eso "derechas"? Pues a ver si lo empieza a copiar Occidente, y se pasan a las derechas chinas, que parece que funcionan mejor... ;-) 

Por cierto, también manda el partido comunista en Vietnam, que no creo que vaya peor económicamente que sus vecinos indochinos...

Tanto rollo anticomunista, y al final resulta que monta tanto, tanto monta...


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> NPI pero en Francia hay un montón de cosas nacionalizadas.



Era pregunta con trampa.

La muy liberal Francia acaba de nacionalizar el grupo EDF









El Gobierno francés nacionaliza EDF en nombre de la independencia energética


El Gobierno francés nacionaliza EDF en nombre de la independencia energética




www.infobae.com





...

_EDF ha sufrido un bajón en la generación de electricidad porque tiene parados una docena de reactores nucleares (de un total de 58) debido a labores de mantenimiento, pero sobre todo por fallos detectados en varios de ellos, y eso ha conducido a que Francia tenga que importar mucha electricidad de países como España. _

...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro que si, y comprar el uranio a ...¡Rusia!, por cierto , el uranio está disminuyendo su extraccion de año a año, como para montar centrales nuevas.



Habría que ir hacia el Torio, pero en decadencia loa anglo sirvientes no hacen ni el huevo, bueno si trans resilient es y verdes


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de China es una sociedad estamental donde el 10% es una burquesía con carné del partido comunista controla como ganado y roba a espuertas al 90% restante de la población. El problema de los chinos es que a diferencia de los europeos son una población extremadamente mansa y prudente, por lo que podemos esperar sentados a que ocurra un proceso revolucionario y una sublevación similar a la Revolución Francesa. Aguantarían perfectamente 5.000 viviendo en una sociedad estamental anclada ideológicamente a un eterno medievo, eso si, "tecnológico".



Sí, en general la sumisión 'voluntaria' de las sociedades asiáticas es la norma, lo que no es la norma es tener encima al PCCh.


----------



## granville (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Se va a liar, no es asumible la autarquía de bloques debido a la absoluta interdependencia de todo: China con componentes que no sirven de nada si no es para hacer un producto completo y falta de componentes para la fabricación en el resto del mundo.
> 
> A China le viene muy bien la guerra de Ucrania en el sentido de que están jodiendo a su principal y real competidor a nivel mundial: Alemania.



asumible para quien, lo que no es normal es la estupidez poblacional en la que hemos caido actualmente, es muy facil contar la tonteria del retornar las fabricas y ser autosuficiente, pero nadie explica que pasaba antes cuando los productos costaban 6 veces mas y eran de muchisima peor calidad y los que trabajaban por el cuenco de arroz eran nuestros padres o abuelos que tenian que emigrar de lo bien que iba esa autarquia.

son cosas excluyentes, las maquilas no dan ningun valor añadido, de hecho esas ya ni estan en China, sino en sitios como Vietnam o bangladesh, y tener maquilas es incomplatible con nuestro nivel de vida.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Era pregunta con trampa.
> 
> La muy liberal Francia acaba de nacionalizar el grupo EDF
> 
> ...



Francia nunca ha sido liberal, eh?. Es probablemente el país más estatista de Europa, con sus cosas buenas y malas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Para fabricar placas, simplificando, necesitas petróleo. Tienen una TRE (tasa de retorno energético) muy baja.
> 
> Por eso cuando subio el petŕoleo y el gas en marzo, se dispararon los precios de las placas.
> 
> Cuando se agudice el peak oil, adios muy buenas a la fotovoltáica como alternativa "masiva" a las fósiles.



Supongo que te refieres a la energa para su fabricación , no para sus componentes ¿o sí?, porque si es para lo primero esa energia puede ser proporcionada por los propios paneles ya instalados. Me has dejado muy tocado porque no habia escuchado por este mismo foro que la tasa de retorno fuera tan baja. He quedado sumido en la mierda más absoluta. Dime que no, por la virgencita.
Invoco a @Pinchazo , aunque nunca oye mis súplicas (no seras rencoroso?)


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Francia la electricidad es más cara, porque allí todo es más caro y porque meten unos impuestos de aupa para subvencionar su 'estado del bienestar', llámalo como quieras.
> 
> La empresa nuclear francesa está 'tan quebrada' como todos los tinglaos donde mandan los políticos.



Creo que era al revés: como está quebrada, se la queda el estado, por eso de nacionalizar las pérdidas... Si es para ti desconocido ese concepto, piensa en las autopistas radiales de Madrid, en el Castor o el más clamoroso y escandaloso, el rescate de FROB, SAREB y el BCE de la banca. El chollo de los gobiernos capitalitas: las grandes empresas/banca, siempre ganan! Pero, quien pierde lo que ellos ganan??? Pregunta para nota...


----------



## ZARGON (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Era pregunta con trampa.
> 
> La muy liberal Francia acaba de nacionalizar el grupo EDF
> 
> ...



Las ganancias se privatizan, las perdidas se estatizan. Está en la tapa del manual capitalista.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Why Do They Keep Silent About Children Trafficking in Ukraine?


Written by Oliver Martin It is 6 months already since the Ukrainian war began. Our news feeds are full of...




southfront.org











¿Por qué guardan silencio sobre el tráfico de niños en Ucrania?


(Trad. DeepL)
05/08/2022

por _*Oliver Martin*_


*Ya han pasado 6 meses desde que comenzó la guerra de Ucrania. Nuestros canales de noticias están llenos de informes sobre el campo de batalla y reseñas de situaciones. Uno u otro crimen de guerra, que Kiev suele tratar de presentar como un hecho ruso, suele conmocionar a la sociedad internacional. Sin embargo, algo de suma importancia suele escapar a la atención de los observadores. Se trata de la trata de personas y la esclavitud sexual infantil.*

La información es algo muy rápido. Se escapa de la memoria de la gente casi tan pronto como entra en ella. Puede que muchos hayan olvidado que Ucrania solía ser uno de los estados más controvertidos en cuanto a actividades delictivas. El soborno y el contrabando de armas, las drogas y el blanqueo de dinero inundaban el país. Pero entre esas actividades delictivas había cosas absolutamente horribles y terribles como el tráfico de personas y la esclavitud sexual infantil. Imagínense esos crímenes medievales y casi bárbaros en la Europa contemporánea.

Desde que estalló el conflicto el 24 de febrero de 2022, casi no se ha prestado atención a los crímenes mencionados (perpetuados) en Ucrania. Sin embargo, el problema es que debido a la guerra muchas personas se convirtieron en refugiados y tuvieron que trasladarse y huir de los horrores del campo de batalla. Según la ONU, más de 5 millones de ucranianos se fueron a Europa, mientras que casi 2 millones encontraron refugio en Rusia. Esta situación permitió a los criminales, en su mayoría ucranianos, hacer sus asquerosos negocios sin ser atrapados y llevados ante la justicia.

El informe de UNICEF del 19 de marzo afirmaba que casi 600 niños ucranianos cruzaron la frontera sin que ningún adulto les acompañara. Otro informe de la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas contra la Droga y el Delito, publicado este mes de junio, afirma que existe una crisis de tráfico de personas en Europa del Este provocada por las hostilidades en curso. Además, los expertos de la ONU afirman que las mujeres y los niños ucranianos son los más expuestos y vulnerables a los perpetuados de ese tipo, al igual que ocurría antes, durante la crisis migratoria de África y Oriente Medio de 2015-2016. En estos días, ni siquiera la policía internacional controla la situación, ya que no tiene datos sobre el tema de la trata. Sin embargo, los periódicos más conocidos e incluso los lugareños de Polonia y Ucrania occidental afirman que ha habido docenas de niños desaparecidos solamente. Imagínense cuántas vidas rotas hay en Agosto de 2022.

_ Pero los medios de comunicación occidentales no se preocupan por los niños ucranianos. No hay investigaciones ni denuncias en el Washington Post o la BBC. Una de las razones es que el régimen de Kiev supuestamente apoya y facilita todo tipo de delitos, incluido un tráfico de niños muy rentable. Se rumorea que un poderoso lobby de pedófilos entre los políticos de primera línea de la UE y de los Estados Unidos utiliza la crisis ucraniana para sus asuntos privados. ¿Recuerdan el Pizza Gate y el reciente escándalo sexual en el gobierno británico?_​
_No hubo investigaciones serias sobre ese asunto. Tampoco las habrá sobre la cuestión del tráfico de niños ucranianos. No en vano el Sr. Zelensky es un amigo cercano del actual PM británico Boris Johnson y de la familia Biden. Es una gran tragedia que los niños y mujeres ucranianos esclavizados formen parte del trato de protección occidental al Sr. Zelesky._


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la energa para su fabricación , no para sus componentes ¿o sí?, porque si es para lo primero esa energia puede ser proporcionada por los propios paneles ya instalados. Me has dejado muy tocado porque no habia escuchado por este mismo foro que la tasa de retorno fuera tan baja. He quedado sumido en la mierda más absoluta. Dime que no, por la virgencita



La Tasa de Retorno Energético mide por una lado la energía que sacas, una vez puesta a disposición ) osease que también debería descontar la transformación y el transporte, menos lo que te ha costado totdo el tinglado: desde la extracción de los componentes, minerales y tierras raras, su transporte, ensamblaje, transporte de nuevo una vez fabricada, instalación y mantenimiento y gestión una vez fuera de servicio. Óbviamente debe ser superior a 1:1 Pero incluso las fuentes de energía cercanas a 1:1 por poco, pon por ejemplo de 1,3 no son rentables económicamente, y solo usadas marginalmente por sociedades "primitivas".

Hasta ahora, la fotovoltáica funciona más como una pila: consume muchísima energía, que va liberando poco poco en 20 años. Como una pila de hidrógeno, pero a más largo plazo.

Y por eso, sin subvenciones, y cuando el precio de las fósiles está por las nuves, su precio se dispara y no tenemos campos llenos de ellas, ni los vamos a tener...


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Vídeo del lugar del bombardeo terrorista de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por militantes ucranianos

Los especialistas intentan reparar las líneas de alimentación que alimentan el cuadro eléctrico responsable de la seguridad de las unidades de potencia de la central /TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> La Tasa de Retorno Energético mide por una lado la energía que sacas, una vez puesta a disposición ) osease que también debería descontar la transformación y el transporte, menos lo que te ha costado totdo el tinglado: desde la extracción de los componentes, minerales y tierras raras, su transporte, ensamblaje, transporte de nuevo una vez fabricada, instalación y mantenimiento y gestión una vez fuera de servicio. Óbviamente debe ser superior a 1:1 Pero incluso las fuentes de energía cercanas a 1:1 por poco, pon por ejemplo de 1,3 no son rentables económicamente, y solo usadas marginalmente por sociedades "primitivas".
> 
> Hasta ahora, la fotovoltáica funciona más como una pila: consume muchísima energía, que va liberando poco poco en 20 años. Como una pila de hidrógeno, pero a más largo plazo.
> 
> Y por eso, sin subvenciones, y cuando el precio de las fósiles está por las nuves, su precio se dispara y no tenemos campos llenos de ellas, ni los vamos a tener...



Lo sé. Pero D. Carlos que por eso en este foro y en otros siempre se ha enfatizado la necesidad de acelerar la carrera fotovoltaica mientras haya petroleo con la finalidad de que esta tome el necesario relevo energético con el que producir la energia necesaria para la humandidad claro y mas importante aún para mantener el proceso de creación y reposicion de mas placas que nos hicieran indefinidamente independientes y autosufucientes. Hay foreros que lo explican muy bien D. Carlos. Un saludo a Friedrich si lo tiene cercac.
Con usted, hoy una estrella luce en el firmamento


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Gran parte de las ciuades europeas van a ser "territorio comanche" y "zonas no go". Ya ocurre en Bélgica. Próximamente en Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Alicante, Málaga, Sevilla, Murcia, Almería, etc.



Mucho antes de que partidos islamistas ganen elecciones en europa, habran graves disturbios y guerrillas urbanas de musulmanes, que llevaran a soluciones drasticas, conversiones o expulsion, no hay una transicion pacifica a una europa islamica.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Los ultimos post de la basura @rejon han colmado el vaso de mi paciencia, el próximo que lo cite, ira a la nevera con él, último aviso.


----------



## Vulcanio (5 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucho antes de que partidos islamistas ganen elecciones en europa, habran graves disturbios y guerrillas urbanas de musulmanes, que llevaran a soluciones drasticas, conversiones o expulsion, no hay una transicion pacifica a una europa islamica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146914



Es la simplificación del capital..... largamente planeada, eliminar a Europa de la competencia.... la alianza Islam-USA se dice "*unidad de contrarios*"


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Será justo al revés, *lo que desaparecerán serán los androids baratos,* en un mundo de escasez lo que se demandará serán cosas que duren, cosa que por cierto me parece de lo más razonable: Ropa que aguante años sin romperse, aparatos que no quedan obsoletos al par de años de comprarlos, eliminar gastos supérfluos cuando no absurdos, mierda manufacturada que se rompe al primer día de comprarla, etc.




No, no .... si androids tampoco vas a tener. Vas a tener un chisme de 15 euros para llamar por teléfono y ya. Es que ni comprendes lo que quiero decir: lo superfluo e innecesario es éso, superfluo e innecesario. Se va a gastar energía en lo necesario y en nada más.

Es que os negais a aceptar que esto se acaba. Iros mentalizando y os costará mucho menos adaptaros.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Una mujer y un bebé fueron asesinados cerca del pueblo de Novaya Zarya, en la región de Kherson.

⚡ ¡Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan deliberadamente las carreteras utilizadas por los civiles! ⚡
Una joven familia quería visitar a unos parientes de un pueblo vecino, en su coche particular, un Daewoo Matiz rojo, pero fue alcanzada por los bombardeos ucranianos.
La madre intentó cubrir a su hijo, pero no lo consiguió.
Como resultado, la sangre de otros dos civiles de la región de Kherson está en manos de los militantes ucranianos.
¡Venguemos las muertes de nuestros compatriotas!
No olvidaremos y no perdonaremos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Gran parte de las ciuades europeas van a ser "territorio comanche" y "zonas no go". Ya ocurre en Bélgica. Próximamente en Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Alicante, Málaga, Sevilla, Murcia, Almería, etc.





.Kaikus dijo:


> Mucho antes de que partidos islamistas ganen elecciones en europa, habran graves disturbios y guerrillas urbanas de musulmanes, que llevaran a soluciones drasticas, conversiones o expulsion, no hay una transicion pacifica a una europa islamica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146914



A esto nos ha llevado nuestro sistema capitalista liberal, con el concurso de tontos útiles que han maximizado los Derechos Humanos -respetables y inviolables- sin tener en cuenta las contrapartidas y contradicciones que supone traer inmigrantes masivamente y de diferentes culturas, para hacer el comentado dumping laboral que permita al sistema sobrevivir, en lugar de apostar por el necesario DECRECIMIENTO SOSTENIBLE por el que tácitamente una considerable parte de ciudadanos hemos optado no teniendo descendencia en aras a un mundo con futuro donde todos tengan cabida.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

En temas relacionados con la soberanía nacional y la integridad territorial, las contramedidas de China son necesarias y válidas, dijo el canciller chino en respuesta a la acusación de algunos funcionarios occidentales de que China está reaccionando exageradamente a la visita de Pelosi a la isla de Taiwán.


----------



## silenus (5 Ago 2022)

Rusia detiene por traición al especialista en tecnología hipersónica


Uno de los principales especialistas rusos en tecnología hipersónica, Alexandr Shiplyuk, fue detenido este viernes bajo sospecha de traición, con lo que se convirtió en el tercer científico ruso vinculado al sector del armamento arrestado desde junio pasado.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Hoy a cualquier cosa lo llaman "izquierdas". China tiene de izquierdas lo que yo de monje tibetano.



A ver si entiendes la diferencia en China y occidente.

Aquí Florentino llama al ministro de turno pidiendo un par de leyes a favor y que le paguen una morterada por hacer unas zanjas y luego taparlas y en 15 días tiene el tema solucionado.

Si al Florentino chino se le ocurre hacer esa llamada al ministro equivalente chino es muy probable que durante el próximo partido del real madrid chino aprovechen el descanso para sacar al florentino chino al centro del campo y volarle los sesos. La primera vez puede que no, pero si se le ocurre insistir dalo por hecho.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver si entiendes la diferencia en China y occidente.
> 
> Aquí Florentino llama al ministro de turno pidiendo un par de leyes a favor y que le paguen una morterada por hacer unaz zanjas y luego taparlas y en 15 días tiene el tema solucionado.
> 
> Si al Florentino chino se le ocurre hacer esa llamada al ministro equivalente chino es muy probable que durante el próximo partido del real madrid chino aprovechen el descanso para sacar al florentino chino al centro del campo y volarle los sesos. La primera vez puede que no, pero si se le ocurre insistir dalo por hecho.



En la RPCh ya no se vuelan los sesos, ahora se usa la inyección letal, Kerkovian ha hecho furor.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, en general la sumisión 'voluntaria' de las sociedades asiáticas es la norma, lo que no es la norma es tener encima al PCCh.



Tu también vas en bañador y corbata y tienes todas las luces de casa encendidas? Porque vuestra rebeldía no da para mucho más, eh?


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (5 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia detiene por traición al especialista en tecnología hipersónica
> 
> 
> Uno de los principales especialistas rusos en tecnología hipersónica, Alexandr Shiplyuk, fue detenido este viernes bajo sospecha de traición, con lo que se convirtió en el tercer científico ruso vinculado al sector del armamento arrestado desde junio pasado.
> ...



La noticia es muy importante pero la fuente es muy dudosa.
Ya veremos que hay de cierto.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

El enano es un master strategist


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

Pero si la economia rusa va como un tiro...


----------



## ATDTn (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Para fabricar placas, simplificando, necesitas petróleo. Tienen una TRE (tasa de retorno energético) muy baja.
> 
> Por eso cuando subio el petŕoleo y el gas en marzo, se dispararon los precios de las placas.
> 
> Cuando se agudice el peak oil, adios muy buenas a la fotovoltáica como alternativa "masiva" a las fósiles.



No.

Se dispararon los precios de todo. 
Aunque fueran más caras, que no, tenemos muchos más beneficios. 

El estado nos sangra más con la Nuclear. 
Es lo que hay.
Y los residuos. 
Y luego el desmantelamiento .
Y los accidentes...

Los beneficios se privatizan y las pérdidas se socializar.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> La Tasa de Retorno Energético mide por una lado la energía que sacas, una vez puesta a disposición ) osease que también debería descontar la transformación y el transporte, menos lo que te ha costado totdo el tinglado: desde la extracción de los componentes, minerales y tierras raras, su transporte, ensamblaje, transporte de nuevo una vez fabricada, instalación y mantenimiento y gestión una vez fuera de servicio. Óbviamente debe ser superior a 1:1 Pero incluso las fuentes de energía cercanas a 1:1 por poco, pon por ejemplo de 1,3 no son rentables económicamente, y solo usadas marginalmente por sociedades "primitivas".
> 
> Hasta ahora, la fotovoltáica funciona más como una pila: consume muchísima energía, que va liberando poco poco en 20 años. Como una pila de hidrógeno, pero a más largo plazo.
> 
> Y por eso, sin subvenciones, y cuando el precio de las fósiles está por las nuves, su precio se dispara y no tenemos campos llenos de ellas, ni los vamos a tener...



Lo de la TRE es un punto.

Otro que a la gente casi siempre se le olvida : No hay suficientes minerales críticos en este planeta para realizar una transición energética global

Necesidades de las tecnologías "verdes" con respecto a las tradicionales en cuanto a recursos minerales :




Pues como que bastantes más ¿no?

Necesidades frente a producciones actuales y previstas :




Solo pongo Cobre, Litio y cobalto pero con niquel y demás lo mismo

Ya se ve que se necesitaría mucho más de las producciones mineras que se van a dar

Pues eso faltan minerales críticos

Y ahora que os sigan contando que nos vamos a un mundo chupigüay con unicornios de colores y coches eléctricos y cero emisiones tal y Pascual ...

La ostia que se va a dar la humanidad en cuanto empiezen a escasear en serio petróleo, gas y carbón ...


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los ultimos post de la basura @rejon han colmado el vaso de mi paciencia, el próximo que lo cite, ira a la nevera con él, último aviso.



No sea masoquista e ignorelo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No sea masoquista e ignorelo.



Eso he hecho, pero es escurridizo como una anguila.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

Cuando te has esnifado la montaña de coca:


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Occidente:



Como veis, los de arriba son los que se pegan la hostia más grande.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

El restablecimiento del suministro de electricidad y agua en Mariupol se completará antes del 15 de septiembre. Toda la zona de la ciudad está afectada.

Se espera que para noviembre esté terminada la construcción de nuevos edificios de cinco plantas para alojar a las personas que perdieron sus pisos y casas durante los combates. En el futuro, la construcción de edificios de apartamentos continuará a un ritmo acelerado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

*El jefe de la administración estatal regional de Kherson, Volodymyr Saldo, ha sido hospitalizado y está siendo trasladado al Instituto de Investigación Científica Sklifosovskyy de Moscú*.

Así lo informó el servicio de prensa de la administración regional. El estado de Vladimir Saldo es extremadamente grave y ha sido puesto en coma inducido por los médicos. Según una de las versiones, el envenenamiento es una posible causa de sus repentinos y graves problemas de salud. Actualmente se está realizando un peritaje.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas atacan la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por segunda vez en un día, los proyectiles alcanzan el polígono industrial de la central - Autoridades de Energodar









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean la región liberada de Kherson

El primer misil impactó en la caseta de la planta de Sokol en Novaya Kakhovka, y dos en una estación de servicio y un hotel en la ciudad de Aleshki. Afortunadamente, los edificios estaban vacíos y nadie resultó herido. El cuarto misil, dirigido al puente Antonov, fue derribado. El sitio en sí no sufrió daños y los trabajos de recuperación en él están en curso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Amnistía Ucrania: La Oficina Internacional nos ignoró al publicar un informe en el que se afirma que el ejército ucraniano pone en peligro a la población civil
2022/08/05 - 05:25 • GUERRA RUSO-UCRANIANA 2022


La jefa de Amnistía Internacional Ucrania, Oksana Pokalchuk , escribió que el informe de Amnistía Internacional publicado el 4 de agosto, en el que se afirma que el ejército ucraniano pone en peligro a los civiles cuando se defiende de la agresión rusa, se preparó en contra de las recomendaciones del equipo local. No lo traducirán al ucraniano ni lo publicarán en el sitio web de Amnistía Ucrania y trabajarán para compensar el daño que causan. El equipo local continúa trabajando en la documentación de los crímenes de guerra rusos. Aquí hay una traducción de la publicación:

“Hoy, el sitio web en inglés de Amnistía Internacional publicó material que critica las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Fue creado sobre la base de datos recopilados por investigadores extranjeros del Departamento de Respuesta a Crisis de la oficina global de nuestra organización.

La oficina de Ucrania no participó en la preparación o redacción del texto de la publicación. Y, desafortunadamente, ya en la etapa inicial del desarrollo de este informe, llegamos a un callejón sin salida, donde los argumentos de nuestro equipo sobre la inadmisibilidad e incompletitud de dicho material no fueron tomados en cuenta.

Por su parte, los representantes de la oficina ucraniana hicieron todo lo posible para evitar que este material se hiciera público. Cuando nuestras repetidas objeciones fueron respondidas con un rotundo no, también hicimos todo lo posible para minimizar la distribución del material. Les pedimos a los autores que nos enviaran todas las versiones del material por adelantado (lamentablemente, esto no sucedió), los convencimos para que solicitaran un comentario oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, pero al mismo tiempo, desafortunadamente, lo hicieron. no nos dio tiempo suficiente para recibir una respuesta y publicó el informe sin su comentario. También nos negamos categóricamente a publicar este comunicado de prensa en nuestro sitio web o traducirlo al ucraniano, debido a su, en nuestra opinión, unilateralidad. Lamentamos mucho que, incluso después de todos los posibles argumentos "en contra", todavía no fuimos escuchados.

Todos en la oficina ucraniana de Amnistía saben que Rusia es responsable de los crímenes de agresión contra Ucrania. Además, una parte importante de nuestro equipo son personas que se vieron obligadas personalmente a salvarse a sí mismas y a sus seres queridos de la guerra con Rusia, dejando todo atrás. Algunos de nosotros ya nos hemos convertido dos veces en desplazados o refugiados.
Desde el 24 de febrero, mis colegas ucranianos y yo hemos estado trabajando sin parar para garantizar que todos los crímenes de guerra sean verificados y registrados para la comunidad internacional. Hemos publicado más de dos docenas de materiales sobre crímenes cometidos por la Federación Rusa en el territorio de Ucrania. Muchos materiales tuvieron resonancia internacional y serán utilizados repetidamente en instituciones internacionales en el proceso de restauración de la justicia.

Pero tiene razón, la burocracia, la incomprensión del contexto local, el sistema de trabajo inflexible, ignorar la opinión del equipo ucraniano y la posición de la comunidad de derechos humanos en Ucrania: todo esto nos impidió detener el lanzamiento de hoy en la etapa de la idea, ya que debiera ser. Sin embargo, combatimos todos los fenómenos mencionados hasta el final. Y seguiremos luchando en el futuro de diferentes formas y en diferentes posiciones, cueste lo que cueste.

El equipo de la oficina de Ucrania y yo creemos en los derechos humanos, creemos en la victoria de Ucrania, creemos que todos los culpables de crímenes de guerra deben ser llevados ante la justicia.

Equipo de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania”


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Occidente:
> 
> 
> 
> Como veis, los de arriba son los que se pegan la hostia más grande.



No estoy yo tan seguro de eso.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si la economia rusa va como un tiro...



¿Es la misma fuente que decía en Marzo que a Putin le quedaban dos meses de vida por el cáncer terminal que padecía? Lo digo para ubicarme.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver si entiendes la diferencia en China y occidente.
> 
> Aquí Florentino llama al ministro de turno pidiendo un par de leyes a favor y que le paguen una morterada por hacer unas zanjas y luego taparlas y en 15 días tiene el tema solucionado.
> 
> Si al Florentino chino se le ocurre hacer esa llamada al ministro equivalente chino es muy probable que durante el próximo partido del real madrid chino aprovechen el descanso para sacar al florentino chino al centro del campo y volarle los sesos. La primera vez puede que no, pero si se le ocurre insistir dalo por hecho.



Así, con un ejemplo sencillo pero bien explicado para _dummies_.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

En Amnistia Internacional ya tienen lío a cuenta del informe que publicaron ayer. Y que Rusia ya está utilizando para justificar sus bombardeos terroristas indiscriminados contra objetivos civiles.


----------



## cobasy (5 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *age restricted* si le das al tweet y lo ves en twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Age-restricted adult content. This content might not be appropriate for people under 18 years old. To view this media, you’ll need to log in to Twitter. Learn more



Si..."en esta sala huele a azufre"...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Lo de la TRE es un punto.
> 
> Otro que a la gente casi siempre se le olvida : No hay suficientes minerales críticos en este planeta para realizar una transición energética global
> 
> ...



Lo de pretender cambiar el petróleo y otros HC con densidades de energía bestiales con sistemas de baja densidad está a la altura de asar manteca.

estamos en una encrucijada y no es de ahora. Nos encontramos un Regalo de la naturaleza que hizo que fuera posible pasar de 500 millones (curioso como vuelven las élites a hablar de esta cifra) a 7500 y lo hemos malgastado para hacer fotos del Instagram. Es un hecho.

ahora no tenemos sustituto ni parecido pero ni d e lejos. Solo nos salvaría uña sistema físico con capacidad de darnos la densidad necesaria y créanme gente que ni estamos ni cerca de nada parecido.

Eso lo saben las élites esas que no existen y están actuando en consecuencia.

Luego no se me quejen que avisados están


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

El euro, el yen han caído frente al dólar. El rublo y el renminbi/yuan no.

Para ubicarnos sobre 'colapsos': EEUU no sufrirá el declive de la hegemonía del dólar tan pronto,
mientras pueda seguir chupando del valor económico de los Estados del 2º y 3º mundo. Lo mismo
con Japón, Europa y sus otros caniches "aliados" a través de la venta de energía, armas y absorción
por parte de bancos/corporaciones imperiales de segmentos de las economías de la UE/Japón y otros.
Su colapso no está cercano. El nuestro, si.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

¿Queréis más líos?
Israel ha atacado la franja de Gaza matando a un jefe de la Yihad y a más gente. Y atacando bloques de apartamentos.
Se espera lluvia de misiles en Tel-Aviv, ya han abierto los refugios.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si la economia rusa va como un tiro...



Como debe ser. Lo mismo que en la conducción de un coche o un camión, es el uso (o abuso) de los frenos el principal indicador para diferenciar entre un buen y un mal conductor.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando te has esnifado la montaña de coca:



Malo, cuando las charos de Pelo morado están en contra de la versión oficial, esque están acabados, cuántos telediarios le quedan a MIERDENSKY?


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

En todo caso no olvidemos que aquí el agresor es el que asalta un país al grito de que hay que acabar con el nazismo. 

Precisamente atacan con el batallón Wagner como punta de lanza, grupo paramilitar nazi pagado por Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Malo, cuando las charos de Pelo morado están en contra de la versión oficial, esque están acabados, cuántos telediarios le quedan a MIERDENSKY?



Delirante. Que China le pague más mansiones en Miami y le quite a Rusia de encima.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, sobre Amnistía Internacional me callo lo que opino. Estos son los que en su día se quejaban del trato a los terroristas de ETA.
Responden muy bien a los “donativos” recibidos….


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

El "gran avance" ruso, a costa de perder miles de tropas y cientos de blindados:


----------



## JAG63 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Claro... No como el voto de "riqueza" que se practica en Filipinas, la Índia, Marruecos o Colombia, por solo poner algunos ejemplos de países donde se ha votado a la derecha durante el último medio siglo y, como todo el mundo sabe, sus votantes nadan en la abundancia...
> 
> Por no decir de las CCAA que han votado siempre a la derecha, como Castilla y León o Galicia, y, más de lo mismo, la gente rebosa en riqueza y progreso...
> 
> O sea que, dejaros de tópicos infantiles, que las cosas son "un pelín" más complejas, y no tienen que ver con las dualidades pueriles de buenos vs malos, listos vs tontos, etc.



No cite usted a Suiza, Suecia, Noruega, Alemania, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, ....países que han DEMOSTRADO que el intervencionismo no lleva más que a esos países que usted cita....
Por supuesto, las medidas de cualquier "izquierda" son intervencionistas, y siempre, repito, SIEMPRE terminan en un absoluto desastre...y como además, no hay ni un céntimo de autocrítica, pues lo queréis repetir más veces....


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Lo de pretender cambiar el petróleo y otros HC con densidades de energía bestiales con sistemas de baja densidad está a la altura de asar manteca.
> 
> estamos en una encrucijada y no es de ahora. Nos encontramos un Regalo de la naturaleza que hizo que fuera posible pasar de 500 millones (curioso como vuelven las élites a hablar de esta cifra) a 7500 y lo hemos malgastado para hacer fotos del Instagram. Es un hecho.
> 
> ...



Lo saben, lo saben, y actúan para ser ellos quienes sobrevivan. También es cierto que en esas élites hay mucho talibán protestante, que está convencido de formar parte de los elegidos por Dios para sobrevivir.

Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que esa gente apuesta por dividir a la Humanidad en dos partes, como paso previo a declarar a una gran parte de los actuales humanos como no verdaderamente humanos, y por tanto destinados a la misma suerte que el resto de los animales. 

Ya lo hicieron, aunque a mucho menor escala, en América del Norte cuando se apropiaron del territorio.

Y quien no vea la diferencia entre lo hecho por ellos en América del Norte, y allá dónde pudieron, con respecto a lo hecho por los cristianos católicos en América del Sur, por ejemplo, pues tiene un grave problema de percepción de la realidad histórica por culpa de siglos de dominio protestante del ámbito académico.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Durante el mes de julio Rusia aumentó el área de tierra que ocupa en Ucrania en aproximadamente 165 km².

Esto equivale a un total de ~ 19,4% de Ucrania ocupada. ~0,02% más que a finales de junio.

El 2º mejor ejército del Mundo .


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No estoy yo tan seguro de eso.




Pues deberías. Tendemos a pensar que los del pico de la pirámide son más listos, o más despiadados, o tienen algún mérito o alguna capacidad especial que nosotros no tenemos: no lo son, son imbéciles como el que más, incluso gilipollas total. Además tienen muchísima menos capacidad de acción que los mierdas que estamos debajo, y son por supuesto mucho más prescindibles. Las élites son por definición inservibles, irrelevantes, a una pirámide le quitas el vértice y se queda un zigurat. DPM, sigue teniéndose en pie. Le quitas la base y al carajo la pirámide.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo saben, lo saben, y actúan para ser ellos quienes sobrevivan. También es cierto que en esas élites hay mucho talibán protestante, que está convencido de formar parte de los elegidos por Dios para sobrevivir.
> 
> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que esa gente apuesta por dividir a la Humanidad en dos partes, como paso previo a declarar a una gran parte de los actuales humanos como no verdaderamente humanos, y por tanto destinados a la misma suerte que el resto de los animales.
> 
> ...



Son terriblemente racistas. A un nivel que alguien nacido en cultura catolica es imposible se entender.
Efectivamente se creen como el pueblo elegido de… SATAN


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

El Meme que define el informe de Amnistía Internacional


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No cite usted a Suiza, Suecia, Noruega, Alemania, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, ....países que han DEMOSTRADO que el intervencionismo no lleva más que a esos países que usted cita....
> Por supuesto, las medidas de cualquier "izquierda" son intervencionistas, y siempre, repito, SIEMPRE terminan en un absoluto desastre...y como además, no hay ni un céntimo de autocrítica, pues lo queréis repetir más veces....



eso es porque son paises pobres sin tecnologia, educacion, ni materias primas, y algunos con explosion demográfica. Ponga otros ejemplos jodeer


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo saben, lo saben, y actúan para ser ellos quienes sobrevivan. También es cierto que en esas élites hay mucho talibán protestante, que está convencido de formar parte de los elegidos por Dios para sobrevivir.
> 
> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que esa gente apuesta por dividir a la Humanidad en dos partes, como paso previo a declarar a una gran parte de los actuales humanos como no verdaderamente humanos, y por tanto destinados a la misma suerte que el resto de los animales.
> 
> ...



Es que los de las élites son la hostia, se creen que sus billetes y sus búnkeres les van a salvar, y lo que va a pasar es que cuando todo se descojone vivo van a ser los primeros en caer. Sus propios pretorianos les van a dar garrote y se van a repartir lo que tuvieran que todavía valga algo. No el dinero, desde luego, eso no vale nada. El petróleo, el grano, por supuesto las armas, que son la llave del control de la fuerza de trabajo, fuente única y absoluta de toda riqueza humana: el más rico es el que tiene a más personas dispuestas a producir para él, el que consigue que más personas acepten mentalmente su papel de eficientes proletarios productores-dadores de beneficio.

En cualquier interregno las clases dominantes se diluyen, salvo algún espabilado que se reconvierte, pero son casos anecdóticos. O sea, en nuestro tiempo banqueros, empresaurios, todos al carajo de cabeza. El calvo de Amazon, el carapan sudafricano ése de los autos locos (un anormal así sólo puede hacerse multimillonario en un sistema demencial como el nuestro), todos, todos, todos pasados por la piedra, ahí sólo van a quedar señores de la guerra, es decir los cabecillas de los pretorianos más espabilados como ha pasado de toda la vida de dios.

En España tengo dudas, aquí todo es posible. Es verosímil que los cayetanos y florentinos convenzan al personal de que toda la culpa es del coletas y consigan salvar la situación poniendo a algún nazi como abascal a pastorear el ganao para que les salve el cortijo. No es por nada que si en el escudo yanki debería haber un buitre y en el alemán una rata, el animal más adecuado para el español es un burro.   También es posible que vascos y catalanes aprovechen la coyuntura para largarse con viento fresco y dejar España en lo que debe ser, en lo que eligió ser: Castilla y sus esencias hidalgas.

La única esperanza es que China, Rusia y todos estos que están tomando posiciones para alejarse de la deflagración echen cuentas, decidan que el hundimiento de Occidente es también su ruina y entonces nos mantengan un poco a flote para que no les arrastremos también a ellos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> El judio follacriadas mantenido era muy anterior al mayo del 68, que casualidad que la revolución "proletaria" triunfase en el país menos proletario de todos...



En China tampoco había muchos proletarios y triunfó. creo que Mao no era judio.

Stalin tampoco.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Analiza tu frase, si tienes capacidad para ello.
> 
> "Empobrecerse" es un proceso. Quiere decir que antes era más rico, y ahora eres más pobre...



Ejemplos de empobrecerse lo tienes en países como Argentina y Venezuela. Si pretendes "igualar" mediante el estado a la población, lo lógico es empobrecerla y no al revés


bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> En que te basas para decir que los chinos son más pobres ahora que, pongamos, 10, 20, 40 años atrás? Incluso que 100 años atrás? Además de tu "porqueyolovalgo", tienes alguna referencia estadística? PIB per cápita? Porcentaje de gente por denbajo del umbral de la pobreza? No, verdad?



China empezó a crecer al crear las zonas econímicas libres, y no antes. Por cierto, es una ironía que el crecimiento de un país ""comunista"" se haya dado de la manera más capitalista posible.


bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Te pondré un ejemplo difícil de falsear (por eso es una de los componentes del Índice de Desarrollo Humano): la esperanza de vida.
> 
> Hace unos 50 años la esperanza de vida en China era muy inferior a la de los EEUU, tal vez la mitad, no me acuerdo con exactitud. Hace pocos meses, después de un proceso de mejora continuada en las últimas décadas, ya la ha superado.



Da igual la esperanza de vida, tu puedes tener una vida larga....de mierda....eso no es nada bueno...se trata de calidad de vida, de cada quien establezca sus decisiones allí donde quiera...


bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Eso es lo que entiendes tu por "empobrecerse"??



Entiendo por empobrecer subir la cuota de autónomos o los impuestos, haciendo que mucha gente tenga menos dinero en sus bolsillos


bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Te voy a poner otro ejemplo, en este caso cualitativo: hace 50 años muchos padres de familia en los EEUU (y también en España) eran capaces de mantener, con su sueldo, a toda la unidad familiar, con cierto confort (clase media). Hoy en EEUU tienen que trabajar los dos miembros de la unidad familiar, y probablemente con una situación financiera más precaria que antaño. Eso es "enriquecerse", en tu opinión?



De hecho, hace 50 años, en España, los impuestos eran sensiblemente más bajos, esa es la razón....pero vuelvo a lo de antes, el estado no tiene que hacer eso, lo que tiene es que dar libertad para que en una familia trabaje uno o trabajen todos, decisión de la propia familia, no tuya.



bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> De hecho, tu opinión está fundamentada en algo más que tus prejuicios?



Todos tenemos prejuicios, es natural, lo que yo he hecho es leer e informarme de cada lugar que he visitado...tal vez tu te has quedado con lo que te decían en el cole....



bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Pd.: si no quieres que te dejen en ridículo, no tengas ideas tan ridículas o, como decían en la bola de cristalç: no seas burro, lee.



Siempre me ha parecido raro que una persona diga que "ha dejado en ridículo a alguien", me parece que eso lo puede decir otro, pero si lo dice uno mismo, es porque no tiene mucho que aportar y tiene prisa por que "no le hagan contestar más"....


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (5 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ...¿Y ahora qué? ¿cual es la nueva sorpresa que nos depara este siglo XXI? *¿de verdad sigue siendo imposible detener un ataque con misiles nucleares?* yo no lo sé. Lo que sí sé, es que la ciencia avanza, y su hija, la técnica, con ella.



Precisamente el hacerse esta pregunta es lo peligroso o más bien una de las respuesta a esta pregunta. Me temo que algunos mandriles de la casa blanca y del pentágono creen que "es posible" detener un ataque nuclear y eso nos pone a todos en un gran peligro.
La disuasión nuclear, como comentó @Epicii, ha sido la garantía para que la humanidad no fuera expuesta a la posibilidad de su extinción, al establecer las potencias que una guerra nuclear implicaría la destrucción total. Aún así gUSAnia elaboró su doctrina del primer golpe.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/diario/1983/07/31/internacional/428450419_850215.html?outputType=amp

Y como complemento a esta doctrina elabora la Iniciativa de Defensa Estratégica (IDS), la famosa guerra de las galaxias de Reagan

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iniciativa_de_Defensa_Estratégica

Este fue el primer paso para la creación de un sistema antimisiles que los yankis nos venden como defensivo pero es el que les aseguraría el éxito de la doctrina del primer golpe.
Los esfuerzos de la URSS/Rusia siempre han ido encaminados a asegurar la *respuesta* ante cualquier circunstancia.

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_Perímetro

Todo se está acelerando y en el imperio algunos están nerviosos. Ven que se les está empezando a resquebrajar el tinglado y van contrarreloj. En estas condiciones la probabilidad de cometer errores aumenta y lo que menos interesa es que haya personas con capacidad de decisión que ante la pregunta; "*¿de verdad sigue siendo imposible detener un ataque con misiles nucleares? ", *su respuesta sea que es posible detenerlo.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*La UE traslada a mil pacientes ucranianos a hospitales europeos.*
La UE ha anunciado este viernes que se han realizado 1.000 evacuaciones médicas de pacientes *de hospitales ucranianos a otros centros ubicados en 18 países del espacio comunitario*, entre ellos España, ante el aumento del número de heridos por la guerra y como parte del Mecanismo de Protección Civil de la UE.

"Además de entregar medicamentos y equipos médicos a Ucrania a través del Mecanismo de Protección Civil, también estamos coordinando evacuaciones médicas. Mil pacientes ucranianos han sido trasladados *a hospitales en 18 países europeos"*, ha señalado el comisario de Gestión de Crisis, Janez Lenarcic, en un comunicado recogido por Europa Press.

Los pacientes han sido trasladados a centros hospitalarios de 18 Estados miembro: Alemania, Francia, Irlanda, Italia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Rumanía, Luxemburgo, Bélgica, España, Portugal, Países Bajos, Austria, Noruega, Lituania, Finlandia, Polonia y República Checa.

Además, *Polonia, Moldavia y Eslovaquia han solicitado apoyo *para realizar las operaciones de evacuación médica de sus respectivos países ante la gran afluencia de personas.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> eso es porque son paises pobres sin tecnologia, educacion, ni materias primas, y algunos con explosion demográfica. Ponga otros ejemplos jodeer



Singapur


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

*Plus haut plus longtemps*
_*La electricidad de base francesa a un año sube a un nuevo récord de 535 euros por MWh (gráfico inferior).
La media de 2010-2020 era de 45,3 euros por MWh. 
*_
*El mismo contrato alemán también alcanza un nuevo máximo histórico, de 4Plus haut plus longtemps13 euros por MWh 


*


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Además de los repetidos bombardeos contra la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya (de nuevo con la llegada de vuelos a la zona de la estación), las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon Beryslav.
Estos golpes, junto con las nuevas llegadas a la estación de ferrocarril de Tokmak (vías férreas dañadas - varios días de reparaciones) apuntan a los intentos en curso de crear condiciones para una ofensiva en las direcciones de Kryvorizhsko-Nikopolskoe o Zaporizhzhia.
Es posible que se dé un golpe allí y otro allí, siendo uno de los golpes un ataque de estancamiento y de distracción, mientras las fuerzas principales de las AFU tratan de alcanzar algunos objetivos operativos y tácticos sanos.
En la dirección de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol, el objetivo es romper el frente en el río Ingulets y también atacar cerca de Potemkino desde la dirección de Nikopol.
El objetivo principal no es tomar Kherson, sino cortar parte de la cabeza de puente de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la orilla derecha hasta Berislav.

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya - para tratar de avanzar a Tokmak y Polohy, y si las cosas se desarrollan bien, tratar de tomar algún asentamiento relativamente grande para declararlo un armisticio.

Creo que nuestros comandantes están considerando ambas posibilidades, lo que ya ha llevado a reforzar los grupos en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Sondeos que están haciendo los rusos en Melitopol muestran que menos de un 10% de la población quiere formar parte de Rusia

http://www.t.ks.ua/okkupantov-shokir...-byt-s-rossiey

Cuando hagan el referendum imagino que ese 10% se convertirá mágicamente en 90% o que veremos hileras de autobuses trayendo gente de Rusia exclusivamente para votar.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Queréis más líos?
> Israel ha atacado la franja de Gaza matando a un jefe de la Yihad y a más gente. Y atacando bloques de apartamentos.
> Se espera lluvia de misiles en Tel-Aviv, ya han abierto los refugios.



Ya estaba esperando que llegara agosto (pensé que iba a ser el año pasado, pero puede ser este),
porque hay bastantes asuntos por dirimir en esa parte de la costa del Mediterráneo.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ago 2022)

Me parece curioso, hablan de 18 paises, cuando hace unos meses en España ya habían llegado unos 200 pacientes (según fuentes oficiales, que serían más) Vamos, que de nuevo a España (a Pedro Sánchez para no variar) lo toman por los tontos de Europa. Porque si a estas alturas España llevará ya más de 200....entre los otros 17 paises son menos de 800 pacientes en total.

*La UE traslada a mil pacientes ucranianos a hospitales europeos*
La UE ha anunciado este viernes que se han realizado 1.000 evacuaciones médicas de pacientes *de hospitales ucranianos a otros centros ubicados en 18 países del espacio comunitario*, entre ellos España, ante el aumento del número de heridos por la guerra y como parte del Mecanismo de Protección Civil de la UE.

"Además de entregar medicamentos y equipos médicos a Ucrania a través del Mecanismo de Protección Civil, también estamos coordinando evacuaciones médicas. Mil pacientes ucranianos han sido trasladados *a hospitales en 18 países europeos"*, ha señalado el comisario de Gestión de Crisis, Janez Lenarcic, en un comunicado recogido por Europa Press.

Los pacientes han sido trasladados *a 18 países*: España, Alemania, Francia, Irlanda, Italia, Dinamarca, Suecia, Rumanía, Luxemburgo, Bélgica, Portugal, Países Bajos, Austria, Noruega, Lituania, Finlandia, Polonia y Chequia.

De acuerdo con la Comisión, las operaciones recientes incluyen el traslado de *dos pacientes a la República Checa* el 3 de agosto y la evacuación de otros *15 a Alemania, cuatro a los Países Bajos y otros dos a Noruega el 4 de agosto*.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Lo de pretender cambiar el petróleo y otros HC con densidades de energía bestiales con sistemas de baja densidad está a la altura de asar manteca.
> 
> estamos en una encrucijada y no es de ahora. Nos encontramos un Regalo de la naturaleza que hizo que fuera posible pasar de 500 millones (curioso como vuelven las élites a hablar de esta cifra) a 7500 y lo hemos malgastado para hacer fotos del Instagram. Es un hecho.
> 
> ...



Es obvio que es materialmente imposible cambiar el actual parque móvil de vehículos térmicos a eléctricos a baterías.
Ni por la cantidad de cobalto y litio de las baterías ni por el cobre que usarían los motores y el redimensionamiento de la Red eléctrica.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Precisamente el hacerse esta pregunta es lo peligroso o más bien una de las respuesta a esta pregunta. Me temo que algunos mandriles de la casa blanca y del pentágono creen que "es posible" detener un ataque nuclear y eso nos pone a todos en un gran peligro.
> La disuasión nuclear, como comentó @Epicii, ha sido la garantía para que la humanidad no fuera expuesta a la posibilidad de su extinción, al establecer las potencias que una guerra nuclear implicaría la destrucción total. Aún así gUSAnia elaboró su doctrina del primer golpe.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/diario/1983/07/31/internacional/428450419_850215.html?outputType=amp
> ...



Cada misil lleva 10 cabezas nucleares independientes y varios señuelos, cada cabeza se separa del cohete portador y vuela hacia su objetivo, incluso maniobrando en vuelo rasante, a ver como coño un sistema antimisiles va a destruir en vuelo a TODAS las cabezas y a los señuelo, la única solución es intentar un ataque preventivo para tratar de destruir los misiles dentro de los silos de lanzamiento, y eso colocaría al agresor como responsable de la hecatombe y tampoco le garantizaria destruir todas las cabezas nucleares del enemigo.


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

La artillería aliada está disparando constantemente al enemigo en la dirección de Artemivsk, apoyando a nuestros combatientes

La tarea de los equipos de artillería es permitir que los escuadrones de asalto ocupen puntos de tiro más ventajosos para evitar que el enemigo retroceda hacia la ciudad
y atrincherarse allí 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Y Amnistía Internacional dirá que han sido unas votaciones totalmente limpias. Sin ningún observador en el terreno, por supuesto.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ago 2022)

Dinero que no volverá y al final habrá que pagar entre todos. 

* La UE evalúa alternativas para liberar 8.000 millones en ayuda a Ucrania*
La Comisión de la UE está trabajando en "varias opciones" para desbloquear los 8.000 millones restantes del paquete de asistencia macrofinanciera para *Ucrania* acordado por los líderes de la UE.
Hasta ahora, *Kiev* ha recibido el primer tramo de mil millones de euros. Los otros 8.000 millones están estancados por la oposición de Alemania al sistema de garantía requerido. «Necesitamos encontrar garantías suficientes fuera del presupuesto de la UE, con una cobertura del 70%» y «esto requiere un acuerdo con los países. Estamos trabajando en eso, no es un paquete fácil de concluir", explicó el portavoz del ejecutivo de la UE, Eric Mamer.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Pérdidas conocidas del 10º Destacamento de Fuerzas Especiales de la Dirección General de Inteligencia (GUR) de Ucrania hasta el momento.

1. Capitán Valeriy Chibineyev, héroe de Ucrania. Muerto el 3 de marzo durante un combate en Gostomel.
2. Oleksiy Dolya. Muerto junto con Chibineyev en Gostomel el 3 de marzo.
3. Coronel Oleg Akhmedov. Muerto por combatientes de la PMC el 14 de marzo en un puesto de control ruso en dirección a Kiev cuando intentaba entrar en la retaguardia de la agrupación rusa.
4. Coronel Dmitriy Sokol. Muerto junto con Akhmedov el 14 de marzo.
5. Teniente Senior, señal de llamada "Belmak". Hecho prisionero el 31 de marzo tras ser abatido por un Mi-8 del Mariupol Express.
6. Mayor Yuriy Nazaruk. Muerto en junio durante los combates por Severodonetsk, en los que participaron activamente unidades del GUR, incluido el 10º Destacamento.
7. El 28 de junio también se informó de la eliminación de tropas del GUR, a pesar de que el número declarado era de 6, la imagen real puede haber sido la muerte de 1 o 2 oficiales del destacamento.
8. Coronel Ruslan Popov, héroe de Ucrania. La noticia de la muerte apareció el 5 de agosto, y el lugar del fallecimiento se denominó dirección sur.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Es obvio que es materialmente imposible cambiar el actual parque móvil de vehículos térmicos a eléctricos a baterías.
> Ni por la cantidad de cobalto y litio de las baterías ni por el cobre que usarían los motores y el redimensionamiento de la Red eléctrica.



Si es que es más profundo.

Lo de los coches para todo npc es una aberración originada por la alta disponibilidad de HC. Es un sin sentido energético y siempre lo fue. Pro eso es lo primero que se van a cargar. vehiculos para actividades primarias y pra la élite of course.

pero, pero es que en el consumo de energía primaria la electricidad es menos del 25%. Para mi el problema de la eléctricidad es menor. Con ciertas limitaciones se puede mantener ciertas capacidades, eso si olvídate de la ininterruibikidad. Habrá cuando haya

El Problema es que las comida, la industria y el transporte de mercancías depende al 90% de HC y eso no se puede cambiar con pilas ya te digo yo. Fíjate que ciudades inmensas llenas de comecags consumen una cuarta parte de la energía necesaria para darles d e comer y cachivaches.

el problema es de una dimensión que no quieren no contar, fíjate cómo es. Vamos que han llegado a la conclusión que no hay manera excepto el exterminio.
Eso si yo antes quier llevármelos por delante por cojones toreros ña más y pro hijo putas


----------



## JAGGER (5 Ago 2022)

Consejo al mamapollato checheno: Miren Gazprom a lo Michael Jackson, caminando hacia atrás es otro éxito del puti!
Jajajaja, qué tarados apoyar así el colapso Ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Si es que es más profundo.
> 
> Lo de los coches para todo npc es una aberración originada por la alta disponibilidad de HC. Es un sin sentido energético y siempre lo fue. Pro eso es lo primero que se van a cargar. vehiculos para actividades primarias y pra la élite of course.
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos habitantes habia en 1932 en el mundo, años del comienzo de la motorización masiva? unos 2.500 mas o menos, ¿cuantos hay ahora? 8.000 me parece, pues eso, si eliminamos la motorización hasta llegar a 1932, hay que eliminar a 6.000 millones de habitantes.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*Si esto fuera Rusia nos caen varios años de cárcel por escribir o comentar sobre la guerra...*

Condenan a cinco años de suspensión a una profesora de Penza por falsificaciones sobre el ejército ruso.

El tribunal dictaminó que la profesora de inglés Irina Gen "difundió información falsa a sabiendas bajo la apariencia de mensajes precisos" durante la lección. Fue condenada a cinco años de prisión con suspensión de la pena y se le prohibió enseñar durante tres años.

Irina Gen tiene 45 años. Durante los últimos 10 años ha estado enseñando inglés en la Escuela de la Reserva Olímpica en Penza( escuela para deportistas)

« ¿Por qué abordé el tema de la guerra con los niños? La razón fue que muchos niños comenzaron a preguntarse por qué nos convertimos en un país paria, por qué el mundo entero nos dio la espalda, qué pasa, si somos atletas, no iremos a competencias internacionales, por lo que hemos sido seleccionado y entrenado duro durante tanto tiempo.
Empecé a explicarles por qué.»


P.S. Se me olvidaba. Uno de los alumnos la grabó mientras explicaba las cosas.


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Ago 2022)

Y en 2002 también muerto...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Consejo al mamapollato checheno: Miren Gazprom a lo Michael Jackson, caminando hacia atrás es otro éxito del puti!
> Jajajaja, qué tarados apoyar así el colapso Ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147041











Boom To Bust: Putin Sacrifices Gazprom's Lucrative European Market, 'Geopolitical Heft' In War With Ukraine


Kremlin-controlled energy giant Gazprom will post record revenue and profits in 2022 thanks to surging prices triggered by what Brussels has called Russian gas “blackmail.” But Moscow’s war on Ukraine is destroying Gazprom’s future in Europe, which has been its bread-and-butter market for decades.




www.rferl.org





*Boom To Bust: Putin Sacrifices Gazprom's Lucrative European Market, 'Geopolitical Heft' In War With Ukraine*


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantos habitantes habia en 1932 en el mundo, años del comienzo de la motorización masiva? unos 2.500 mas o menos, ¿cuantos hay ahora? 8.000 me parece, pues eso, si eliminamos la motorización hasta llegar a 1932, hay que eliminar a 6.000 millones de habitantes.



cagüendios .... solo vais a quedar los chinos ....


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantos habitantes habia en 1932 en el mundo, años del comienzo de la motorización masiva? unos 2.500 mas o menos, ¿cuantos hay ahora? 8.000 me parece, pues eso, si eliminamos la motorización hasta llegar a 1932, hay que eliminar a 6.000 millones de habitantes.



Bueno una cosa es el transporte de mercancías pero el tema de coches de 2000 kg para llevar a uno de 74 es un despropósito. Otra cosa es que por ahora hay HC disponibles, aunque cada día menos. 

el tras porte de personas puede articularse por otras vías , pero efectivamente la falta de energía barata va a ser muy dolorosa


----------



## mendi lerendi (5 Ago 2022)

Impresionantes pérdidas ucranianas. Por el lado ruso también hay, pero no hay comparación. A destacar el artículo escrito por un periodista en el frente y la aniquilación de una brigada ucraniana en retirada por la artillería ucraniana:
*El frente ucraniano se desmorona*
Redacción5 de agosto de 2022





En los últimos dos o tres meses, el ejército ucraniano ha utilizado sus posiciones en las inmediaciones de Donetsk para bombardear de forma más o menos aleatoria a la población civil del lado ruso. Los rusos iniciaron una operación de contra-artillería para detener el acoso ucraniano.
En la guerra de contrabatería fueron alcanzadas 2 baterías de artillería de obuses Giatsint cerca de Dzerzhinsk y Novhorodskoye, en la República Popular de Donetsk. Más 4 secciones de Grad MLRS y 9 secciones de artillería en posiciones de tiro cerca de Seversk, Kirovo, Artemovsk, Avdeevka, Peski, Orlovka, Shakhterskoye, Velikaya Novoselka en la República Popular de Donetsk, Dobropolia en la región de Zaporozhye, Shirokoye, Bereznevatoye en la región de Nikolaev, Russkaya Lozovaya y Nortsovka en la región de Jarkov
La sistemática campaña de contra-artillería deterioró seriamente la ya débil potencia de fuego ucraniana.
El ejército ruso cambió la dirección principal de su empuje desde el frente norte en dirección a Lysichansk-Siversk a un empuje más al sur. La actual operación ofensiva se concentra al noroeste y al oeste de la ciudad de Donetsk, hacia Avdivka. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de cerco hacia el norte y el sur para rodear esta ciudad extremadamente bien fortificada.
Tras intensos preparativos de artillería, las fuerzas rusas están despejando lenta y pausadamente las líneas de búnkeres y zanjas de hormigón armado que se han construido en el lado ucraniano durante los últimos 8 años.
Yuri Butusov, un corresponsal militar ucraniano, ha publicado en las redes sociales el comentario de Serhiy Gnezdilov, que estaba en la línea de frente en Pisky, justo al noroeste de la ciudad de Donetsk:
_“¿Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal, en Pisky, a un kilómetro de la primera calle de Donetsk, Ucrania? Los cuerpos de los más queridos que mi familia yacen en el calor de las trincheras, destrozados por un calibre 152. Como escribí antes, 6.500 proyectiles por el maldito pueblo en menos de un día.
Ya han pasado seis días, y no puedo imaginar cómo incluso un pequeño número de nuestros soldados de infantería podría haber sobrevivido a ese aluvión de fuego enemigo. No, no me quejo. Dos morteros, uno de 82 y otro de 120, trabajan en nuestro lado. A veces se levantan y ‘estornudan’ dos barriles de artillería hacia Donetsk.
Apenas respondemos. No hay fuego de contrabatería, desde el principio el enemigo dispara proyectiles de artillería contra nuestras trincheras sin ningún problema, desmantela posiciones muy fuertes y concretas en unas decenas de minutos, haciendo retroceder nuestra línea de defensa sin ninguna pausa o mínimo descanso.
Anteayer se rompió la línea y se derramó un río de 200 ó 300 [muertos o heridos]. No voy a publicar estadísticas, está prohibido en nuestro país, pero no tienes ni idea del número y porcentaje de pérdidas. Es toda una picadora de carne, en la que el batallón se limita a contener el asalto con sus cuerpos.
Durante casi una semana hemos estado esperando al menos algún tipo de ayuda para golpear la artillería del enemigo. Nosotros, repito, estamos siendo golpeados impunemente con todo lo que el sistema militar ruso puede ofrecer. Hoy su aviación ha funcionado.
Estoy orgulloso del mando del batallón que se quedó aquí con nosotros. El combatiente está con nosotros, todo el mundo está con nosotros, magullado, el herido leve es vendado y vuelve, después de unas horas, a la posición, si se puede llamar así a estos barrancos sin fondo. Hay una guerra en marcha.
Pero sin un medio de contraataque, se convierte en una trituradora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad insana de nuestra infantería es triturada en un día. ¿Realmente quieres la verdad? Aquí está la verdad desnuda.
Los reservas van a la posición, cierran la brecha, y después de cinco minutos sólo una de las 15 personas sigue intacta.
Los cuerpos yacen en el suelo. Si es un 300 [herido] leve, tal vez tengas suerte, te desmayes y salgas, llegarás a los médicos.
Acaban de traer un 300 [herido]. Gritó todo el camino:
— ‘¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué nos han abandonado? ¿Por qué nadie nos cubrió?
— ‘Amigo, no sé por qué nadie nos cubrió…’_
Él grita, y yo me avergüenzo de seguir sano y salvo, sólo que muy sordo. He vomitado, me he meado en los pantalones, lo siento y he vuelto a la acción.
_Todas las reservas están destruidas, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y ocupa nuestras posiciones sin problemas tras una nueva descarga de artillería. En este momento estamos perdiendo a Pisky, todos nuestros recursos humanos y materiales están casi agotados.
Denys, un habitante de Mariupol, que me dijo ‘Bueno, confío en el decreto [de Arestovich, consejero Zelenski], todos volveremos muy pronto’, murió. Lo hirieron dos veces, lo vendaron directamente en la trinchera, le dijeron, Denchyk, evacua, pero él respondió: ‘Chicos, no os dejaré’. Herido dos veces, y después de la segunda herida siguió disparando.
Todavía no nos hemos llevado su cuerpo. Sobre las ruinas de Pisky, yace con los brazos extendidos y los ojos congelados. Pide ser vengado. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última petición? ¿Cómo podemos abandonar a Dan? Creo que Dimka sobrevivió después de todo. Como no podía morir, acababa de volver del hospital y le había pedido matrimonio a su novia. Dicen que después de la acusación simplemente desapareció. Se durmió con la tierra. Pero, creo que esto es un error, y que está vivo. Una esperanza y una expectativa insensatas.
Lo sé, a mi país no le gusta pensar en voz alta. Pero no podía elegir entre la victoria y el arresto. La verdad debe ser escuchada, no los susurros en la cocina. Por supuesto, este texto se va a salir de madre, porque ¿cómo? Sí, ¿miente el Estado a sus propios ciudadanos?
No me sorprendería que alguien dijera hoy: ‘El agente del Kremlin Sirozh contó el brillante plan de los vencedores en el frente de Donetsk, colguémoslo por la paz’.
Me divierte decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora, en Pisky, nada está bajo el control de nadie, pero por alguna razón la situación está siendo sofocada.
Toca las campanas rotas mientras cubrimos a Pisky con cuerpos. Necesitamos artillería. Danos algo a lo que agarrarnos”._
Más artillería no es suficiente. Los rusos la triturarán en unos días. ¿Cuántos de los 120 obuses M-777 estadounidenses que se entregaron a Ucrania siguen existiendo? Tal vez diez o más, la mayoría de ellos dañados.
Otras operaciones están en marcha. Al norte del frente de Donetsk, hay un empuje hacia Bajmut (también conocido como Artomovsk). Ayer, Soledar, al norte de Bakhmut, habría sido capturada en gran parte. Vershyna y Zaiseve, al sur, también han caído o lo harán pronto.
La parte ucraniana ha anunciado a bombo y platillo una próxima contraofensiva en el frente sur, hacia la ciudad de Jerson. Pero el número de unidades rusas en esta zona ha aumentado desde entonces hasta un nivel que hace más probable una nueva ofensiva rusa hacia Mykolaiv (Nikolaev), Kryvyv Rih (Krivoy Rog) o Zaporitzhia, contra la que el bando ucraniano será impotente.
La parte rusa también está llevando a cabo una campaña de ataques continuos contra las reservas ucranianas, los cuarteles generales de las brigadas y las instalaciones militares o las zonas de almacenamiento temporal situadas muy por detrás de la línea de frente inmediata. Estos ataques menos visibles también están matando a un gran número de soldados ucranianos.
Tras un ataque de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas a las posiciones de combate de la 54 brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de Marinka, en la República Popular de Donetsk, más de 50 soldados del 2 batallón de la unidad fueron aniquilados.
Armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas atacaron un punto de despliegue temporal de la Legión Extranjera ucraniana cerca de la ciudad de Nikolaev. Estos ataques eliminaron hasta 250 soldados ucranianos y 20 unidades de equipo militar.
Los ataques de alta precisión de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas eliminaron hasta 500 soldados de la 92 brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano y una gran cantidad de equipo militar en Merefa y Chuguyiv, en la región de Járkov.
El bombardeo de las posiciones de combate del 16 Batallón de la 58 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de Artemovsk se saldó con la eliminación de más de 130 soldados. Los 70 soldados restantes del batallón abandonaron sus posiciones a toda prisa y se dirigieron a Konotop, en la región de Sumy, donde fueron desarmados y declarados desertores.
El 21 Batallón de la 56 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, que había sufrido grandes pérdidas cerca de Peski, fue atacado por la artillería del ejército ucraniano durante su retirada hacia Vodyanoye y fue eliminado casi por completo.
La unidad de Pisky (Peski), de la que informó Serhiy Gnezdilov, se estaba retirando hacia Vodiane (Vodyanoye), al norte de Pisky. En su camino, el ejército ucraniano abrió fuego contra ellos, sus propios soldados, matando a casi todos los que habían sobrevivido a los ataques rusos en Pisky.
¿Fue un castigo por su ya tardía retirada? ¿O fue un error de identificación por parte de un observador de artillería de vanguardia que pensó que estas fuerzas ucranianas en retirada estaban atacando a unidades rusas?
Las pérdidas ucranianas son devastadoras. En 1967, en el punto álgido de la guerra de Vietnam, las bajas estadounidenses, entre muertos y heridos, eran como máximo unas 200 al día. Cada día vemos más en el lado ucraniano.
Es una situación insostenible. El gobierno ucraniano debería haber abandonado esta lucha totalmente desigual hace meses. Es un gran crimen con ello durante más tiempo.
—MoA - Ukraine SitRep - On The Ground Report - Ukrainian Frontline Collapses


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*In 1999, Putin said Russia would catch up to Portugal, the poorest country in Western Europe, in 15 years. 20+ years have passed. Portugal’s GDP per capita is $24,500, Russia’s 12,600. Life expectancy: 82.7 and 72.9. At this rate they’ll catch up in 2065. *


----------



## ZARGON (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

Russian pilots to stop using BRAKES so much due to shortage of parts


Internal memos from four Russian airlines have given the instructions as officials fear that the existing fleet of Western-made jets will only last about five years before being depleted.




www.dailymail.co.uk




*Russian pilots are told to stop using the BRAKES so much to reduce wear and tear as the country faces a shortage of parts due to sanctions

*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La artillería aliada está disparando constantemente al enemigo en la dirección de Artemivsk, apoyando a nuestros combatientes
> 
> La tarea de los equipos de artillería es permitir que los escuadrones de asalto ocupen puntos de tiro más ventajosos para evitar que el enemigo retroceda hacia la ciudad
> y atrincherarse allí
> ...



Kramatorsk sloviansk calentad que salís!


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

No tienen ni para frenos..


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Si es que es más profundo.
> 
> Lo de los coches para todo npc es una aberración originada por la alta disponibilidad de HC. Es un sin sentido energético y siempre lo fue. Pro eso es lo primero que se van a cargar. vehiculos para actividades primarias y pra la élite of course.
> 
> ...



Pero esto es un error muy típico. Es cierto que el consumo de energía primaria en el transporte es enorme. Pero es porque más o menos 1/6 de esa energía primaria mueve el coche y el resto es calor. Si tu electrificas todo el transporte terrestre español necesitas unos 40-50TWh para sustituir a todos los coches privados y otro tanto para camiones y autobuses.

No hay que buscar la equivalencia entre los Julios que salen de un barril de petróleo en energía eléctrica para propulsar los coches porque es del orden de 1/5 o 1/6 .

Lo que necesitaría España, eficiencias futuras al margen, para bajar a consumir menos de la mitad del petróleo que ahora quema (asumimos que aviones y barcos seguirán usando petróleo o más bien gas los barcos, que están en ello ya, y la industria petroquimica tiene todavía sus necesidades), es añadir 100TWh a su actual generación, y esto es crecer un 40%.

Claro, eso sería si fuera posible construir 30M de coches en su actual forma de saloncito de 4 ruedas y 2 Tm, y camiones eléctricos funcionales.

Quizá es que el futuro debería ir por conceptos nuevos del estilo de taxis grupales inteligentes que van recogiendo a la gente en ruta y, para lo estrictamente individual, algo así como un Segway con carcasa que haga de coche de uso individual y muy bajo consumo. Gastar 14.5KWh cada 100Km porque nos apetece tener un coche de 300CV que acelere mucho es un derroche . Su bajamos eso a la mitad o menos (y esto es cosa de bajar peso, circular en 2Tm de coche es ridículo), el consumo eléctrico de la movilidad personal (ojo, mercancías aparte, esto es otra historia aunque en ultima mia tambien es electrificable) sería ridículo.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y en 2002 también muerto...



*Ok sergei*


----------



## pgas (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

Sobre las conversaciones de Putin y Erdogan.

Desde lo más básico:

1. El gas ruso en Turquía se venderá ahora en parte en rublos.
2. Las dos partes aumentarán el volumen de negocio.
3. Las dos partes aumentarán la cooperación económica en diversos ámbitos.
4. Las partes reafirmaron sus posiciones sobre Estambul-1 y el acuerdo sirio.
5. En general, el principal leitmotiv de la reunión fue que las relaciones ruso-turcas se estrecharán en un marco pragmático. Turquía sigue sin ser un aliado de Rusia, sino más bien un molesto pero provechoso compañero de viaje con el que se pueden entablar relaciones según el principio de "nada personal, sólo negocios".

PS. Es mejor no darle la espalda a tu amigo Recep. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*Well, what about without hands? But with a medal!*


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



pero esque la pelosi.....!!!


----------



## Harman (5 Ago 2022)

A medida que se liberan nuevas ciudades, se descubren más crímenes del régimen nazi de Ucrania

Una residente del LNR contó cómo los batallones nazis Azov y Sector Derecho golpearon y rompieron las articulaciones de su hijo. Los nazis tenían atemorizado a todo su barrio, los residentes tenían miedo incluso de ir al hospital después de las palizas. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

❗ Ataque al Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania
a finales del 3 de agosto de 2022

▪No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en dirección a Kharkiv.
➖ Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están luchando con formaciones ucranianas en el área de Borshcheva, Vesely y Dementievka.
➖El ejército ruso atacó la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el mismo Jarkov.

▪Las fuerzas aliadas están realizando batallas ofensivas en la dirección de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk).
➖En Soledar, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF luchan por la planta KNAUF-GIPS y la estación de tren Extra.
➖Desde el lado de Pokrovsky, se está desarrollando una ofensiva en Bakhmut (Artyomovsk): el enemigo está siendo expulsado de las últimas líneas defensivas en las alturas que rodean la ciudad.
➖Al sur hay batallas en un amplio frente desde Travnevoye hasta Veselaia Dolina.

▪Divisiones de la Milicia Popular de la RPD, con el apoyo de la artillería y la aviación rusas, avanzan en dirección a Donetsk.
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas se están abriendo camino desde la represa a lo largo del cuartel general hasta la parte suroeste del pueblo de Peski. Al sur del pueblo, la artillería destruyó bastiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los campos cerca de Netaylovo y cerca de la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk.
➖Los enfrentamientos feroces continúan en Maryinka, pero el montón de desechos clave de la mina Shchurovo aún permanece con el lado ucraniano.
➖Formaciones ucranianas en respuesta al bombardeo terrorista de áreas residenciales de la aglomeración de Donetsk, minando las calles de la ciudad con MLRS con minas “pétalo”.

▪No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en dirección a Zaporozhye. Hay batallas posicionales al sur de Velikaya Novoselka.

▪En la dirección Krivoy Rog, el lado se está preparando para más acciones ofensivas. Los duelos de artillería continúan en la línea de contacto.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versiones extranjeras del mapa de Ucrania oriental: DE | ES | ES | FR | ESO

#resumen #Bakhmut #Donetsk #Zaporozhye #mapa #Krivoy Rog #Lugansk #Rusia #Seversk #Slavyansk #Ucrania
@rybar
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Clavisto (5 Ago 2022)

No, no lo es. Sin lugar a dudas el "Blue" de Johnnie Walker no está a la altura de su precio ni de su leyenda. Es un buen whisky, sin más. Nada hay de excepcional en él; si acaso la buena destilación que se presupone a los caldos de ese nivel. Pero fuera de ahí queda poco. Es un whisky flojo; un whisky que no deja huella, un whisky que pasa por tu boca como ese coche que ves pasar por la acera de enfrente mientras fumas. 

Por la mitad de euros, o casi, he probado whiskies que todavía recuerdo como si los tuviera en la boca. Aquel "Royal Salute" de Chivas, un blended de 21 años, me dejó en el sitio la primera vez que lo probé. ¡Qué maravilla! El Blue de Johnnie es un blended de 25 años, es decir, una mezcla de diferentes barricas con ese mínimo de envejecimiento. Será que lo echan a dormir en maderas flojas, en maderas demasiado nuevas, recién cortadas del tronco. Y los veinticinco años certificados no dan más que para un whisky adolescente.

Hay una casa en el pueblo...Bueno, hay unas cuantas; este es un pueblo grande y con cierta historia, no es muy raro encontrar escudos esculpidos en piedra sobre la entrada de las grandes casas señoriales; cuando yo era chico y jugaba en las calles del barrio de mis abuelos vi algunas con esos escudos, aunque me fijara en ellos más para matar a gomazos a las lagartijas que en verano rondaban sus muros que por cualquier otra circunstancia. Después de todo no era más que la fachada de otra casa; sí, mucho más grande que la de tu abuelo, pero entonces aquello (y hoy también) no era cosa de ninguna importancia. Tú lo que queráis era cazar más lagartijas que tus amigos, fuera en esa fachada o en cualquier otra. Pero aquella casa que veía al ir y a volver del colegio siempre me llamó la atención. 

Ya por entonces se la veía antigua, como dejada de la mano de Dios y de sus habitantes. De tres plantas, la última abuhardillada siguiendo la proporción de la base, guardaba tan perfecta simetría que uno, ni un chico, podía dejar de admirarla. De grandes ventanales firmemente enrejados en su primera planta y no tanto en su segunda altura y con una gran puerta de entrada de no menos cuatro metros que guardaba imponente el paso justo en la mitad de la horizontal. Aquello era una cosa que impresionaba aún estando al lado de una de las iglesias más importantes del pueblo. 

Toda ella, de arriba abajo y de izquierda a derecha era simetría. Un espejo. Un viejo espejo al que yo siempre miraba cuando pasaba por allí cargado con la cartera. Aún hoy, ya pasado mucho tiempo, sigo mirándola cada vez que paso por allí. Todavía vive gente, aunque no creo que les quede mucho.

La simetría. El equilibrio. La belleza.


Dudé. No sabía si beber. La mañana en el bar había ido bien y esa siempre es una buena excusa. Ayer me pasé otra vez y bueno, el cuerpo es fuerte, este satánico verano estoy poniéndolo a prueba casi que a diario sin descuidar todo lo demás, es decir, el ejercicio, la buena alimentación y todo eso...En fin, que todavía puedo hacerlo, vamos

Mi colega echó la última hora del mediodía en el bar. Hoy iba saltarse el régimen. Es algo más joven que yo pero tiene que cuidarse. De hecho sus visitas se han reducido bastante de unos meses a esta parte, tuvo un severo toque de atención médico pero de vez en cuando sigue dándose sus homenajes.

Como siempre y entre francas risas por ambas partes, bebiendo al principio cerveza a razón de un tercio por kilómetro corrido por un atleta y después a tiempo de amateur, entre servicio y servicio de quienes pronto se irían me dijo de comer aquí una buena tostada de jamón ibérico y luego irse a echar la siesta. La noche iba a ser dura por un compromiso ineludible y dormir algo era más que una necesidad ante la que se avecinaba.

Los últimos clientes se fueron justo cuando él acabó de comer y cerrando la puerta le dije que podía fumar si quería. Encendimos los cigarrillos y empezamos por hablar del aire acondicionado a 27 grados.

- Creo que voy a echarme un whisky -dije tras beber la segunda cerveza.

Y buscando el Royal Salute vi que no estaba.

No me había dado cuenta. Y entonces me serví un trago del famoso Blue.


Hay casas muy grandes poco más allá de la gran casa simétrica, vecinas podría decirse. Claro que cuando se construyeron ya no podían alcanzar las tres alturas largas de la gran casa vieja, cosas del urbanismo, pero conozco a algunos que trabajaron en ellas y dan fe de ser aún más grandes que la gran casa vieja. De hecho puede ser que la casa más grande del pueblo sea la que está al lado de mi gran casa vieja. 

Pero está tan nueva y limpia para sus años, sin señal alguna de herrumbre, que uno no puede sino pasarse al DYC de doce años.


Un gran whisky.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Puede que fueran por éxito capitalista. Pregúntale a ellos.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Y en 2002 también muerto...



Ayman al-Zawahiri ya está en compañía de 70 ratas vírgenes. 

No DEP....


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Creo que era al revés: como está quebrada, se la queda el estado, por eso de nacionalizar las pérdidas... Si es para ti desconocido ese concepto, piensa en las autopistas radiales de Madrid, en el Castor o el más clamoroso y escandaloso, el rescate de FROB, SAREB y el BCE de la banca. El chollo de los gobiernos capitalitas: las grandes empresas/banca, siempre ganan! Pero, quien pierde lo que ellos ganan??? Pregunta para nota...



Yo creo que lo que pasa es que a nuestros amados políticos les encanta mandar y tener pesebres. Ante una quiebra se sobre-excitan y relamen de gusto. Cuantas oportunidades de negocio familiar habrán surgido tras todas esas nacionalizaciones. En España, hasta los ayuntamientos no se privan de esos lujos. Ahí está Bici-Madrid, quebrada, pero no hundida, haciendo realidad muchos sueños de infancia de nuestros queridísimos pastores.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno una cosa es el transporte de mercancías pero el tema de coches de 2000 kg para llevar a uno de 74 es un despropósito. Otra cosa es que por ahora hay HC disponibles, aunque cada día menos.
> 
> el tras porte de personas puede articularse por otras vías , pero efectivamente la falta de energía barata va a ser muy dolorosa



La evidente solución a todo eso es la Economía Central Planificada, pero claro, eso es comunismo, mejor la mano invisible del Mercado, donde va a parar.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Puede ser que haya que hacer una colecta para mandar a lecciones de canto al pavo del vídeo. Tres veces seguidas de ese vídeo y rotura de tímpano.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*Más atrocidades rusas. Sin palabras.*


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Snowball (5 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Me da pereza traducir si quereis google translator es tu amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal

Por lo que las cifras de 30.000 bajas Rusas y de las repúblicas no son descabelladas

Sería una proporción de 6 a 1


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Consejo al mamapollato checheno: Miren Gazprom a lo Michael Jackson, caminando hacia atrás es otro éxito del puti!
> Jajajaja, qué tarados apoyar así el colapso Ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147041




Angelito de Dios... estás viendo *la cotización en RUBLOS !!,* pon ahora la cotización en EUROS y a que te llevas una "sorpresita".  

Por un lado tienes costos para Gazprom que *afectan su cotización* (esto es claro), pero por el otro tienes *la REVALORIZACION DEL RUBLO en relación al dólar y al euro*. Es lógico que si mañana el euro se revalorizara un 100% respecto al dólar (por poner un caso), el precio de las empresas en EUROS podría bajar, porque su "valor" en activos se altera (en esa moneda).

Insisto, pon ahora la cotización el dólares o euros y compara la gráfica.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La evidente solución a todo eso es la Economía Central Planificada, pero claro, eso es comunismo, mejor la mano invisible del Mercado, donde va a parar.



Cuanta sabiduría Camarada. Ciertamente con el comunismo no se dan los terribles problemas de gordura tan frecuentes cuando rige la invisible mano del Mercado


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (5 Ago 2022)

Pregunto, y perdón por mi ignorancia, si los Estados Unidos mantienen un bloqueo de más de 60 años contra la República de Cuba, sin ningún tipo de justificación, causando daños irreparables a ese país, podría China, efectuar un bloqueo equivalente a Taiwán, una provincia en rebeldía y con actividades agresivas y perjudiciales para China, apoyándose además en potencias extranjeras? Con que argumentos se pueden armar los Estados Unidos cuando ellos hacen lo mismo contra un país soberano? Ahí lo dejo. Saludos


----------



## NPI (5 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¿ Canada proximo Sri Lanka ???
> 
> *Trudeau le declara la guerra a los fertilizantes y Canadá sigue los pasos que llevaron al colapso de Sri Lanka*
> 
> ...



Primero España, luego Canadá.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pregunto, y perdón por mi ignorancia, si los Estados Unidos mantienen un bloqueo de más de 60 años contra la República de Cuba, sin ningún tipo de justificación, causando daños irreparables a ese país, podría China, efectuar un bloqueo equivalente a Taiwán, una provincia en rebeldía y con actividades agresivas y perjudiciales para China, apoyándose además en potencias extranjeras? Con que argumentos se pueden armar los Estados Unidos cuando ellos hacen lo mismo contra un país soberano? Ahí lo dejo. Saludos



¿Taiwán provincia rebelde?. Primera noticias. ¿Por qué, por no ser Maoistas?. Más bien diría que es al revés, que Taiwan representa la cultura china inmensa mejor que los Maoistas de Beijing.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo del lugar del bombardeo terrorista de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por militantes ucranianos
> 
> Los especialistas intentan reparar las líneas de alimentación que alimentan el cuadro eléctrico responsable de la seguridad de las unidades de potencia de la central /TK Zvezda/.
> 
> ...



No paran los ucras con esto. Van a terminar usando los himars para provocar una accidente nuclear gordo.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

El que defiende a un genocida, tambien es un genocida:


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Letonia ya no permitirá que los rusos entren en su territorio, la única excepción es el funeral de familiares.

Desde el 1 de agosto, Letonia ha suspendido una serie de acuerdos intergubernamentales con Rusia. En particular, el país no permitirá la entrada a su territorio de ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## NPI (5 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se lo arreglo:
> *...Yanukóvich, tiene 72 años y fue presidente de Ucrania desde 2010 hasta el golpe de Estado
> Promovido, financiado y dirigido por EEUU, mediante sus proxis nazis...*
> 
> De nada.



Como les gusta a los que se las dan de HINTELECTUALES reescribir la historia a su gusto o en su defecto reescribirla que para eso les pagan.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Taiwán provincia rebelde?. Primera noticias. ¿Por qué, por no ser Maoistas?. Más bien diría que es al revés, que Taiwan representa la cultura china inmensa mejor que los Maoistas de Beijing.



Negar la realidad es bastante absurdo. Ni los Yanquis reconocen Taiwan como pais soberano independiente. Es como si los republicanos en retirada se hubieran ido a las Baleares, y estuvieran allí defendidos por la flota inglesa. 

En el 2000 los ingleses querian dar largas para devolver hong kong, y los chino movieron sus tanques y se acabaron las tonterias. Aquí pasara igual, el tema es cuando lo haran. Son pacientes, pero si los yanquis meten las narices ....quizas sea más rapido.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo del lugar del bombardeo terrorista de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por militantes ucranianos
> 
> Los especialistas intentan reparar las líneas de alimentación que alimentan el cuadro eléctrico responsable de la seguridad de las unidades de potencia de la central /TK Zvezda/.
> 
> ...



Puitn tiene en su mano acabar con estas tontadas. No lo hace porque debe tener claro que dondetsk cae en sus manos antes del final del verano. Pero esto, lo de los puentes, y el bombardeo de civiles lo acaba si quiere.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Taiwán provincia rebelde?. Primera noticias. ¿Por qué, por no ser Maoistas?. Más bien diría que es al revés, que Taiwan representa la cultura china inmensa mejor que los Maoistas de Beijing.



Pues si los taiwaneses son los chinos auténticos y genuinos fetén, razón de más para que no se independicen de la China continental.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pregunto, y perdón por mi ignorancia, si los Estados Unidos mantienen un bloqueo de más de 60 años contra la República de Cuba,




EE.UU. no "bloquea" a Cuba, la tiene sancionada (menos que ahora a Rusia por caso). Cuba puede comerciar con todo el mundo e, incluso, con el mismo EE.UU. en temas de alimentos y medicamentos (no en equipos).

El mayor problema para Cuba es que EE.UU. era el gran mercado para los habanos, ron, azúcar y demás... pero no les compran nada desde hace décadas.

El fallo cubano no es tanto por el "embargo" (si quieres llamarlo de algún modo en vez del incorrecto "bloqueo" que quieren usar los propagandistas), sino por las locuras propias de las economías estatizadas.

Irán tiene MAS sanciones que Cuba -por caso-, pero su economía es de "libre mercado" en gran medida y puedes ver que es mucho más dinámica que la cubana (o la venezolana).

Cuba con "libremercado" seria diez veces mas próspera AUN con las sanciones norteamericanas.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Pues si los taiwaneses son los chinos auténticos y genuinos fetén, razón de más para que no se independicen de la China continental.



Quien se tiene que independizar es la China continental del PCCh. Si pasara eso se acabarían todos los líos con Taiwan.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ago 2022)

Esto no interesa a Amnistia Proputin:


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> EE.UU. no "bloquea" a Cuba, la tiene sancionada (menos que ahora a Rusia por caso). Cuba puede comerciar con todo el mundo e, incluso, con el mismo EE.UU. en temas de alimentos y medicamentos (no en equipos).
> 
> El mayor problema para Cuba es que EE.UU. era el gran mercado para los habanos, ron, azúcar y demás... pero no les compran nada desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



Si ... como Guatemala, Haití, Honduras, el Salvador, etc...etc....

Sabes cual es la diferencia entre un guatemalteco o salvadoreño y un cubano? Que el guatemalteco se pega una vida de mierda trabajando para algún terrateniente por un jornal de miseria que justo le da para alimentarse y se muere a los 55 años sin saber que es una escuela o un médico. El cubano trabaja poco, va a la escuela, tiene un médico cuando le hace falta, no le falta un plato de comida y se muere a los 80 años sin haber hecho rico a ningún hijoputa. Eso si, sin lujos.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> EE.UU. no "bloquea" a Cuba, la tiene sancionada (menos que ahora a Rusia por caso). Cuba puede comerciar con todo el mundo e, incluso, con el mismo EE.UU. en temas de alimentos y medicamentos (no en equipos).
> 
> El mayor problema para Cuba es que EE.UU. era el gran mercado para los habanos, ron, azúcar y demás... pero no les compran nada desde hace décadas.
> 
> ...



No, Para nada.

Los yanquis no se limitan a no comerciar con los cubanos, sancionan , sabotear, enjuician , incluso confiscan las cargas del resto del mundo cuando comercia con ellos. No comerciar seria licito, pero aplicar sus leyes a los demas paises es un ataque directo a lo que ellos defienden el "libre comercio" y naturalmente al resto de los paises.

Cuando habia bloque socialista , el tema no importaba demasiado, porque todos esos paises si comerciaban con ellos y naturalemente sus empresas no tenian demasiados contactos con el mundo controlado por los anglos. Pero eso acabo en los 90. De forma que un barco que comercia con cuba luego tiene problemas de todo tipo, seguros, licencias, bloqueos en puertos yanquis etc... Aplicación extraterritorial de las leyes yanquis.

Los del libre mercado, no se creen sus sistema. JAMAS un pais ha adoptado otro sistema , sin ser atacado, asediado , bloqueado, etc...etc... por todo el conjunto de occidente.

No sabemos como seria la Cuba socialista, en un mundo socialista. Sabemos como les ha ido con el socialismo , debicando enormes esfuerzos a no ser invadida, sobornada, saboterada y aislada por el mundo anglo.

Los norcoreanos cuando habia un mundo socialista, tenian mejor nivel de vida que los surcorenos. Mucho reirse de ellos en nuestra propaganda, pero se bloquean sus textiles, sus maquinas herramientas, sus armas, sus tractores...¿ porque ? Joder porque de otra forma los venderian bastante bien. Y eso claro haria que algunas cabezas explotaran.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... como Guatemala, Haití, Honduras, el Salvador, etc...etc....
> 
> Sabes cual es la diferencia entre un guatemalteco o salvadoreño y un cubano? Que el guatemalteco se pega una vida de mierda trabajando para algún terrateniente por un jornal de miseria que justo le da para alimentarse y se muere a los 55 años sin saber que es una escuela o un médico. El cubano trabaja poco, va a la escuela, tiene un médico cuando le hace falta, no le falta un plato de comida y se muere a los 80 años sin haber hecho rico a ningún hijoputa. Eso si, sin lujos.



Te doy otra, se puede viajar por Cuba sin que corten el cuello, y sin ir armado. Y digo viajar solo, moviendote en sus medios, por cualquier parte de la isla. Los valientes que lo intenten en Haiti, en Salvador, sin guarda espaldas o saliendo de los hoteles o zonas fortificadas.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan destruyendo los depósitos de municiones del ejército ruso en los territorios temporalmente ocupados. El viernes 5 de agosto, el ejército ucraniano destruyó al menos dos objetos de las fuerzas enemigas

El primer golpe cayó sobre las posiciones de los invasores en la región temporalmente ocupada de Tokmak, Zaporozhye. 

El segundo golpe fue en Berislav, región de Kherson.


----------



## Como El Agua (5 Ago 2022)

Otro palo más en la rueda del dólar. Esto va que se las pela.
Putin y Erdogan acuerdan establecer en rublos los pagos por los suministros de gas - RT








Putin y Erdogan acuerdan establecer en rublos los pagos por los suministros de gas


El vice primer ministro de Rusia, Alexánder Novak, detalló que los pagos en la moneda nacional rusa se realizarán de forma parcial.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ago 2022)

Putos sionazis


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Está claro que Rusia vive de la herencia nuclear soviética, son peores que una dictadura y lo disfrazan de democracia. Malditos Fascistas!


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Todo esto que está sucediendo :
CORONAVIRUS ,
GUERRA ,
FEMINISMO Y LGTB ,
ABORTOS ,
DESTRUCCIÓN DE LAS FAMILIAS,
DESINDUSTRIALIZACIÓN Y RUÍNA DE EUROPA ,
REEMPLAZO DE LA POBLACIÓN ,
INVASIÓN ISLÁMICA ...

Ya lleva décadas diseñado como todo el mundo debería saber.
Se intentó con el ébola en octubre de 2014 . España tendría que haber sido " WUHAN " .
Probablemente el PP al que cogió de sorpresa la psicho se negó a continuarla de la misma manera que sucedió con el coronavirus y fue cuando decidieron desalojar el gobierno del PP dando un golpe de estado encubierto a través de una trama judicial.

El caso Gurtel les sirvió de disculpa para todo. Para echar a la ministra Mato y al gobierno entero.
" Las izquierdas, los etarras, los secesionistas catalanes ... todos ellos constructos sociales de las corporaciones supranacionales judeomasónicas se confabularon siguiendo las órdenes de sus jefes y así tener un gobierno afín a los planes genocidas que estaban por venir y en los actualmente nos encontramos. "

A estas alturas y después de la criba en el PP ya no queda nadie capaz de resistirse a las órdenes de los que verdaderamente mandan en occidente sin ninguna oposición : Los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial , es decir LOS ENEMIGOS DE EUROPA.









Una enfermera que atendió al misionero García Viejo, contagiada por ébola


Una enfermera que atendió en el hospital Carlos III al misionero Manuel García Viejo fallecido el pasado 25 de septiembre por ébola ha dado positivo en el primer análisis...




www.lavanguardia.com













Marea Blanca pide la dimisión de Ana Mato y Rodríguez por su gestión del ébola


Miles de personas han marchado por Madrid para exigir responsabilidades políticas por la crisis



www.lavozdegalicia.es






al mismo tiempo que la crisis del ébola sucedía en España , OH CASUALIDAD !!! EN ESTADOS UNIDOS EL MISMO GUIÓN igual que con el coronavirus y ahora la viruela del mono !!! 

Los mismos tiempos , las mismas patrañas . Ni se molestan en cambiar un poco el guión porque la gente se cree cualquier cosa que digan en la tele y sobre todo si lo dice una figura de autoridad. 

Hoy mismo podría empezar el ébola en Nigeria que no hay nadie vacunado ! Hoy podría ser el día de los ataúdes del palacio de hielo de Madrid pero en Nigeria ¿ cómo es posible que el virus que en una semana se expandió por todos los países occidentales en más dos años no haya tocado África ? Esto no es un ataque biológico de los enemigos de occidente, esto es una trama de nuestros propios gobernantes traidores y criminales.

volviendo al ébola ...

Recuerden lo TREMENDAMENTE ABSURDO QUE FUE TRAER AL MISIONERO CONTAGIADO DE ÉBOLA . Pero era necesario iniciar la epidemia obedeciendo las órdenes de los guionistas ya que España al no tener vuelos frecuentes con las zonas " afectadas " era difícil inventarse un pasajero como hicieron en Estados Unidos . 
Luego todo fue igual . La enfermera se contagió , el pánico en las noticias a todas horas , hasta hubo un perro como nota emocional a falta de hijos a punto de quedar huérfanos. 

No sé por qué frenaron la deseada epidemia en ese momento y la aplazaron 5 años cuando sacaron lo del dichoso coronavirus. 










Internacional | Últimas hora de las noticias en el mundo | 20minutos


Elon Musk rompe su silencio después de que más de 10 millones de personas votaran a favor de su dimisión como CEO de Twitter




www.20minutos.com













Autoridades confirman el primer caso de transmisión de ébola en EE.UU.


Por Holly Yan y Joe Sutton, CNN (CNN) -- Una enfermera en el Hospital Presbiteriano de Salud en Dallas, Texas, dio positivo por el virus del ébola, | Estados Unidos, Salud | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com













¿Cómo se contagió de ébola la enfermera de EE.UU?


Por Holly Yan (CNN) — En apariencia, la enfermera parecía haber tomado todas las precauciones necesarias para protegerse contra el virus del Ébola. | Estados Unidos, Salud | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com













Estados Unidos investiga qué falló en el contagio de ébola de su enfermera


Las autoridades no descartan nuevos casos entre el personal sanitario



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

Tracking the Faceless Killers who Mutilated and Executed a Ukrainian POW - bellingcat


In a series of gruesome videos, a man wearing a cowboy hat mutilates a Ukrainian prisoner of war before murdering him. Open source evidence suggests the involvement of a Chechen-led paramilitary group.




www.bellingcat.com




*Tracking the Faceless Killers who Mutilated and Executed a Ukrainian POW*









Дело в шляпе. Cадистом, истязавшим украинского военнопленного, оказался наемник из батальона «Ахмат» Очур-Суге Монгуш


После того как весь мир облетели кадры истязаний и казни украинского военнопленного, The Insider и Bellingcat занялись поиском виновных. Bellingcat удалось установить, что издевательства над военнопленным происходили на территории санатория «Приволье» в Луганской области и что в пытках...




theins.ru




*El sádico que torturó al prisionero de guerra ucraniano resultó ser un mercenario del batallón Akhmat Ochur-Suge Mongush*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> La Tasa de Retorno Energético mide por una lado la energía que sacas, una vez puesta a disposición ) osease que también debería descontar la transformación y el transporte, menos lo que te ha costado totdo el tinglado: desde la extracción de los componentes, minerales y tierras raras, su transporte, ensamblaje, transporte de nuevo una vez fabricada, instalación y mantenimiento y gestión una vez fuera de servicio. Óbviamente debe ser superior a 1:1 Pero incluso las fuentes de energía cercanas a 1:1 por poco, pon por ejemplo de 1,3 no son rentables económicamente, y solo usadas marginalmente por sociedades "primitivas".
> 
> Hasta ahora, la fotovoltáica funciona más como una pila: consume muchísima energía, que va liberando poco poco en 20 años. Como una pila de hidrógeno, pero a más largo plazo.
> 
> Y por eso, sin subvenciones, y cuando el precio de las fósiles está por las nuves, su precio se dispara y no tenemos campos llenos de ellas, ni los vamos a tener...



Perdóneme que insista D, Carlos pero en estapágina random dice que se amortizan energeticamente a los dos años y quedan 18 por delante para una placa en la latitud de Barcelona, dice que para dos placas se han consumido :


Para fabricar 4 módulos solares (1kWp), se utilizarán aproximadamente 2.500 kWh.


4 módulos solares, producen cada año aproximadamente 1.400 kWh/año.


En dos años, los módulos solares habrán producido más de 2.500 kWh...





__





▷ TASA de retorno energético de una placa fotovoltaica | Rentabilidad energético de un módulo fotovoltaico


✅ TASA de retorno energético de una placa fotovoltaica. En este artículo vemos la rentabilidad energético de un módulo fotovoltaico, es decir, la energía que cuesta su fabricación y cuando devuelve en su producción energética la energía que necesitó para su fabricación.



reformaenergeticamalaga.es





Bueno no sé si estarán contabilizados los gastos de explotación y transporte de los insumos para fabricarlas. Lo que no está es el transporte hasta los lugares de instalación ni el movimiento de los equipos humanos- pero todos esos deben tener un tesla ya  
El asunto no debe estar tan claro. Pero quiero ser indulgente porque su mundo es el de la economia, la politica y el Derecho y la Historia, y en este siglo y medio ha llovido con la polla de las energias estas de los cojones frente al coke de la revolucion industrial


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... como Guatemala, Haití, Honduras, el Salvador, etc...etc....




Primero que nada, sugiero que *NO HAGAMOS UN OFF TOPIC* porque de lo contrario nos parecemos al camarada Alfonbass.

Y sólo para aprovechar el post (me parece descortés no contestarte), te sugiero que *separes Haití de los otros países que mencionas* (son casos, categorías y problemas diferentes).

Haití es un estercolero por ciertas razones, los "estadúsculos" centroamericanos, son estercoleros *por OTRAS RAZONES* (si estudias un poco la historia de su independencia lo entenderás mejor).

Pero el caso de Cuba es diferente. Cuba *tiene condiciones como para ser una nación próspera*. Sólo el delirante modelo estatista de la revolución (y obviamente el embargo norteamericano a sus productos) es lo que la tiene en la pobreza.

Cierro el punto de mi parte para no hacer off topic, que lo que se discute en este hilo no tiene nada que ver con esto (lo discutamos en otro hilo si quieres).


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

HIJOS DE PUTA:


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Pues espero que si no se lo follan en Rusia- a la que ha hecho mucho daño- espero que se lo follen en cualquieer otro lado, y si es con dolor , miraré para otro lado



Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Tracking the Faceless Killers who Mutilated and Executed a Ukrainian POW - bellingcat
> 
> 
> In a series of gruesome videos, a man wearing a cowboy hat mutilates a Ukrainian prisoner of war before murdering him. Open source evidence suggests the involvement of a Chechen-led paramilitary group.
> ...


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Pero el caso de Cuba es diferente. Cuba *tiene condiciones como para ser una nación próspera*. Sólo el delirante modelo estatista de la revolución (y obviamente el embargo norteamericano a sus productos) es lo que la tiene en la pobreza.



Que hombre no, que no. El cubano medio vive mejor que la mayoria de los centroamericanos o caribeños. Y no vive mejor aún por el acoso del sistema mayoritarío contra el suyo. De lo cual es facil deducir que sin ese acoso les sacaria aún mucha más ventaja, o lo que es lo mismo que su sistema es bastante eficaz.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de bombardeos cerca de un reactor nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
*Ucrania *ha acusado el viernes a Rusia de bombardear cerca de un reactor nuclear de la central de *Zaporiyia *(sur), bajo ocupación rusa desde el inicio de la guerra.

"Se registraron tres bombardeos el viernes por la noche cerca de uno de los reactores nucleares", anunció la compañía estatal ucraniana Energoatom. "Existen riesgos de fuga de hidrógeno y de diseminación de sustancias radioactivas", agregó.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

t.me/ostashkonews
La cúpula de Hierro israelí está trabajando en el lanzamiento de misiles.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La noticia es muy importante pero la fuente es muy dudosa.
> Ya veremos que hay de cierto.



La noticia es real. No ha sido el único.
El FSB es implacable aquí en Rusia

https://news.ru/vlast/v-kremle-oprovergli-peregovory-turcii-i-rossii-po-bespilotnikam-bayraktar/


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues espero que si no se lo follan en Rusia- a la que ha hecho mucho daño- espero que se lo follen en cualquieer otro lado, y si es con dolor , miraré para otro lado



Esas atrocidades es lo que estáis apoyando todos los rusos. Yo espero que a todos vosotros os acaben haciendo lo mismo. Ojo por ojo y diente por diente, esta vez no os va a salir gratis.


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que hombre no, que no. El cubano medio vive mejor que la mayoria de los centroamericanos o caribeños. Y no vive mejor aún por el acoso del sistema mayoritarío contra el suyo. De lo cual es facil deducir que sin ese acoso les sacaria aún mucha más ventaja, o lo que es lo mismo que su sistema es bastante eficaz.



Camarada, insisto en que no caigamos en el off topic. Por cortesía también te respondo aprovechando el post.

Decir que un cubano "_vive mejor que la mayoría de los centroamericanos_" es como decir que los argentinos "_viven mejor que la mayoría de los sudamericanos_"... los argentinos *tienen TODO para vivir MEJOR QUE LOS AUSTRALIANOS !!*, compararlos con Bolivia es hacer trampa !!

Cuba tiene TODO para ser un paraíso turístico, universitario y hasta agroindustrial de productos de lujo. Sus habitantes tendrían que causar envida en La Florida... *compararlos con Guatemala es una comparación ABSURDA.*

Insisto, es como comparar a los argentinos con Bolivia y no con Australia (que es donde y con quienes tienes que compararlos).

Fin del off topic de mi parte, la seguimos en otro hilo si quieren.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ago 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Impresionantes pérdidas ucranianas. Por el lado ruso también hay, pero no hay comparación. A destacar el artículo escrito por un periodista en el frente y la aniquilación de una brigada ucraniana en retirada por la artillería ucraniana:
> *El frente ucraniano se desmorona*
> Redacción5 de agosto de 2022
> 
> ...



En los canales ucranianos y rusos se hablan de unos 200.000 ucranianos entre muertos y heridos, lo cuál es bastante posible.
50.000 nazis muertos y 150.000 heridos...hasta el momento.
Y creciendo, porque Rusia no va a parar.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues deberías. Tendemos a pensar que los del pico de la pirámide son más listos, o más despiadados, o tienen algún mérito o alguna capacidad especial que nosotros no tenemos: no lo son, son imbéciles como el que más, incluso gilipollas total.



Recuerdo que ese mismo comentario me lo hicieron un par de amigos después de ir a escuchar una charla de Javier Solana. No daban crédito de que alguien tan subnormal pudiera haber ocupado cargos de tal importancia. 

Bien, ellos no son los dueños, lo es el poder económicos. Conozco personalmente a algún presidente del IBEX y es lo mismo: subnormalidad a espuertas. 

Ah, bueno, que en realidad es el capital internacional: Elon Musk 

Eh... no, bueno. Entonces serán... los judíos o los iluminati o los reptilianos.

Como dice, y como la historia demuestra, el problema es que lo que más nos cuesta asumir es que estamos gobernados por una panda de cretinos, que no hay un plan concreto, que no hay nada y que nadie está a los mandos. Eso es lo que nos causa verdadero terror: saber que estamos gobernados por el caos, que estamos a la deriva y que no tenemos pelotas de hacer uso de nuestra libertad.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Esas atrocidades es lo que estáis apoyando todos los rusos. Yo espero que a todos vosotros os acaben haciendo lo mismo. Ojo por ojo y diente por diente, esta vez no os va a salir gratis.



Las hemos visto en los soldados ucranianos también. Lo de disparar en las piernas y dejar que se desangraran no estuvo muy cortes , ni lo de los telefonos. Des pués de eso qué vas a esperar, la típica espiral. La guerra es jodida pero estos episodios deben ser juzgados y castigados. La caja la abrieron los AZov y resto de neonazis probablemente, Y las de los bombardeos gratuitos sobre Donetsk desde hace 8 años por cculpa en buena medida de occidente y ahora aún mas con las armas que les hemos daado
lo mismo te deseo. También en la represion y torturaas a los prorusos de todo el país

Ale, parece ofendidito, como terapia hágase mercenario, joder, ¿ a qué está esperando? Yo si lo sintiera tan profundo como usted lo haría en vez de estar tecleando como un poseso y soltando mierda. ¡no pierda su valioso tiempo y vaya a matar rusos!


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Cabezas cortadas en picas exhibidas por la horda rusa en un villorrio ocupado. No es un ejército contra lo que lucha Ucrania. Es la barbarie. Borrachos, ladrones, violadores y asesinos. Hay que devolverlos a la edad de piedra a la que pertenecen.

A ver qué dice Amnistía Internacional .


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camarada, insisto en que no caigamos en el off topic. Por cortesía también te respondo aprovechando el post.
> 
> Decir que un cubano "_vive mejor que la mayoría de los centroamericanos_" es como decir que los argentinos "_viven mejor que la mayoría de los sudamericanos_"... los argentinos *tienen TODO para vivir MEJOR QUE LOS AUSTRALIANOS !!*, compararlos con Bolivia es hacer trampa !!



No. No es ninguna trampa, Cuba es una isla ( lo que encarece el comercio ) y ademas carece de recursos en forma de materias primas. No tienen porque vivir mejor que cualquier pais de la zona por definición. Es más hay paises con muchos más recursos naturales que ellos en el caribe o en centroamerica. 

No intentes hacer trampas en el juego.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Aqui el video:


----------



## Egam (5 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147053
> 
> Pero esto es un error muy típico. Es cierto que el consumo de energía primaria en el transporte es enorme. Pero es porque más o menos 1/6 de esa energía primaria mueve el coche y el resto es calor. Si tu electrificas todo el transporte terrestre español necesitas unos 40-50TWh para sustituir a todos los coches privados y otro tanto para camiones y autobuses.
> 
> ...



China nos lleva décadas de ventaja. La mayoría se mueve en bici/scooter.
El aterrizaje va a ser muy duro


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> China nos lleva décadas de ventaja. La mayoría se mueve en bici/scooter.
> El aterrizaje va a ser muy duro



China tiene una cosa envidiable y es la AV ferroviaria. Ella sola mueve el 75% del tráfico mundial y mucho más tráfico que los aviones.a medio plazo serán los que antes puedan prescindir del avión para viajes nacionales.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las hemos visto en los soldados ucranianos también . Y las de los bombardeos gratuitos sobre Donetsk desde hace 8 años por cculpa en buena medida de occidente y ahora aún mas con las armas que les hemos daado
> lo mismo te deseo. También en la represion y torturaas a los prorusos de todo el país



Claro que sí, sergei...

Ni siquiera eres capaz de escribir bien en español, orco hijo de la gran puta. *No sois humanos, eso es lo que ha quedado demostrado.*
Ahora vete a cagar al establo y cenar un trozo de pan mohoso, escoria.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

A ver, que igual lo de la crisis...

La tasa de desempleo de Polonia en julio se redujo al 4,9%, la cifra más baja desde que comenzaron las mediciones en 1990.
Fitch pronostica que el PIB del país crecerá un 5,2% en 2022.

EEUU crea más del doble de empleos de lo previsto y la tasa de paro baja al 3,5%.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Recuerdo que ese mismo comentario me lo hicieron un par de amigos después de ir a escuchar una charla de Javier Solana. No daban crédito de que alguien tan subnormal pudiera haber ocupado cargos de tal importancia.
> 
> Bien, ellos no son los dueños, lo es el poder económicos. Conozco personalmente a algún presidente del IBEX y es lo mismo: subnormalidad a espuertas.
> 
> ...



Es que el sistema una vez en marcha tiene vida propia. Qué pasó en Bélgica tras dos años sin gobierno? Nada, absolutamente nada .... la máquina siguió su curso. Es más, lo que se ha dado en llamar "élite" tiene mucho menos márgen de actuación que cualquier mindundi: las reglas escritas y las no escritas son absolutamente rígidas, y no se puede cambiar nada, como intentes moverte un milímetro acabas hecho picadillo, a lo más que pueden aspirar es a encajarte en el engranaje con la suerte de que el mecanismo no te machaque. Y claro que son inservibles, irrelevantes y totalmente prescindibles. Mucho más que las bases. Encontrar a alguien para dirigir un banco, un gobierno o una multinacional energética es facilisimo. Encontrar un tio para coger fresa en Huelva es jodidisimo. Tan jodido que hay que irse a Nigeria a buscarlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ago 2022)

Arestovich el asesor de Zelensky en temas militares diciendo que todos los ucranianos incluidos militares son estúpidas y descerebrados

Los ucranianos no son personas cuerdas - asesor de Zelensky


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Vladimir Saldo, el Quisling de Kherson, en coma.
Según fuentes oficiales complicaciones COVID, oficiosamente envenenado.

De Kherson a Crimea, de Crimea a Moscú.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Claro que sí, sergei...
> 
> Ni siquiera eres capaz de escribir bien en español, orco hijo de la gran puta. *No sois humanos, eso es lo que ha quedado demostrado.*
> Ahora vete a cagar al establo y cenar un trozo de pan mohoso, escoria.



Ofendidito me hallo. El único hdgp YA HA QUEDADO DEMOSTRADO QUIEN ES CUANDO NO SE TIENE AUTOCONTROL, RESPETO NI CONSIDERACION ALGUNA CON LOS MUERTOS


Las hemos visto en los soldados ucranianos también. Lo de disparar en las piernas y dejar que se desangraran no estuvo muy cortÉs , ni lo de los telefonos. Después de eso qué vas a esperar, la típica espiral. La guerra es jodida pero estos episodios deben ser juzgados y castigados. La caja la abrieron los AZov y resto de neonazis probablemente, Y las de los bombardeos gratuitos sobre Donetsk desde hace 8 años por culpa en buena medida de occidente y ahora aún mas con las armas que les hemos dado
También en la represion y torturas a los prorusos de todo el país

Ale, parece ofendidito, como terapia hágase mercenario, joder, ¿ a qué está esperando? Yo si lo sintiera tan profundo como usted lo haría en vez de estar tecleando como un poseso y soltando mierda. ¡no pierda su valioso tiempo y vaya a matar rusos!


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)

_* La defensa en Avdiivka ha sido hackeada, nuestras unidades avanzan. 
Esto es lo que dicen los combatientes que asaltan esta ciudad. Están seguros*_
* de que pronto habrá una tricolor rusa sobre Avdiivka.*
t.me/OstashkoNews


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Vladimir Saldo, el Quisling de Kherson, en coma.

Esta mañana he leido que habia dimitido. Ahora lo entiendo, dimisión por polonio


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*Hilo sobre este propagandista prorruso bien conocido. Un pedófilo que fracasó como bloguero de prostitutas y se dedica a hacer videos fake, compadrear con nazis y narcos al servicio del kremlim para blanquear sus atrocidades y culpar a Ucrania y la OTAN:*


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver, que igual lo de la crisis...
> 
> La tasa de desempleo de Polonia en julio se redujo al 4,9%, la cifra más baja desde que comenzaron las mediciones en 1990.
> Fitch pronostica que el PIB del país crecerá un 5,2% en 2022.
> ...



La crisis está ahí. Existe un tipo de empresario tirando a idiota, muy abundante, que se guía por la evolución de los precios absolutos y por eso la inflación desbocada (Polonia debe andar por el 15%) durante un tiempo genera contratación.

Mirando con detalle se ve que no son precisamente fabricantes de cohetes espaciales ni grandes compañías las que contratan. También España tiene de momento una previsión del 4.3% para este año, que luego con los dos últimos trimestres veremos en qué queda.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Oksana Pokalchuk, jefa de operaciones de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania ha dimitido. 

Pokalchuk escribió ayer que la organización había ignorado sus preocupaciones sobre su problemático informe sobre Ucrania.


----------



## JimJones (5 Ago 2022)

Horny Report 280 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Hora Cofrade, Ciclistas Chabolistas, Florenglobbertrotter, Argentina Regalada, Abussed Amunnition, Poncho Limón, Namaste Gang, Bambalanke Kebab... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:10:53 Subido 05/08 a las 21:20:37...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Arestovich el asesor de Zelensky en temas militares diciendo que todos los ucranianos incluidos militares son estúpidas y descerebrados
> 
> Los ucranianos no son personas cuerdas - asesor de Zelensky



Le confieso que me ha revuelto el estómago. Ese supremacismo clasista, ese odio contra lo popular (no nos engañemos: no sólo piensa que el pueblo ucraniano es estúpido. Piensa que todos los pueblos son estúpidos), el creerse bendecido por una cagarruta de Nietzsche y Spengler y en último término un misantropismo que estaría dispuesto a cargarse al 90% de la población.

Da mucho asco esta gente. Ojalá les derroten pronto y para siempre.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Angelito de Dios... estás viendo *la cotización en RUBLOS !!,* pon ahora la cotización en EUROS y a que te llevas una "sorpresita".
> 
> Por un lado tienes costos para Gazprom que *afectan su cotización* (esto es claro), pero por el otro tienes *la REVALORIZACION DEL RUBLO en relación al dólar y al euro*. Es lógico que si mañana el euro se revalorizara un 100% respecto al dólar (por poner un caso), el precio de las empresas en EUROS podría bajar, porque su "valor" en activos se altera (en esa moneda).
> 
> Insisto, pon ahora la cotización el dólares o euros y compara la gráfica.



Sube el rublo y cae la cotización de una compañía... rusa


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 Ago 2022)

La administración de Biden anunciará un paquete de armas de mil millones de dólares para Ucrania, el más grande hasta ahora, informa Reuters.




Poco me parece


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Joderrrrrrrr......Bulgaria también cesa la emisión de visados a ciudadanos rusos.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Le confieso que me ha revuelto el estómago. Ese supremacismo clasista, ese odio contra lo popular (no nos engañemos: no sólo piensa que el pueblo ucraniano es estúpido. Piensa que todos los pueblos son estúpidos), el creerse bendecido por una cagarruta de Nietzsche y Spengler y en último término un misantropismo que estaría dispuesto a cargarse al 90% de la población.
> 
> Da mucho asco esta gente. Ojalá les derroten pronto y para siempre.




Pues éso .... la "élite" ..... como te crees que va a acabar ese atontao? Pues algún pretoriano (generalote), harto de la picadora de carne que es esta guerra, le pegará un tiro, se follará a su parienta y se quedará con su finca ...


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

El grupo de mercenarios nazi Wagner ha conseguido reclutar 1.000 nuevos mercenarios tras su paso por los penales rusos.

Lo curioso es que después de 6 meses en las filas del grupo nazi, los reclusos obtienen el indulto presidencial.


----------



## doced11 (5 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> China nos lleva décadas de ventaja. La mayoría se mueve en bici/scooter.
> El aterrizaje va a ser muy duro



Hace bastantes años que dejó de ser así. Visité China en el 2010 y me sorprendió el tamaño de sus autopistas y... ¡la magnitud de sus atascos!









Un atasco kilométrico en una autopista china de 50 carriles deja impresionantes fotos


Millones de personas cogieron sus coches para desplazarse hasta sus casas después de haber pasado una semana de vacaciones con motivo de la fiesta nacional




www.elconfidencial.com













Más de 10.000 vehículos atrapados en un atasco en China


La celebración del Año Nuevo en China supone el desplazamiento de miles de ciudadanos chinos a diferentes zonas del país asiático. La Isla de Hainan, en el sureste de China, es con




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Expected (5 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Dinero que no volverá y al final habrá que pagar entre todos.
> 
> * La UE evalúa alternativas para liberar 8.000 millones en ayuda a Ucrania*
> La Comisión de la UE está trabajando en "varias opciones" para desbloquear los 8.000 millones restantes del paquete de asistencia macrofinanciera para *Ucrania* acordado por los líderes de la UE.
> Hasta ahora, *Kiev* ha recibido el primer tramo de mil millones de euros. Los otros 8.000 millones están estancados por la oposición de Alemania al sistema de garantía requerido. «Necesitamos encontrar garantías suficientes fuera del presupuesto de la UE, con una cobertura del 70%» y «esto requiere un acuerdo con los países. Estamos trabajando en eso, no es un paquete fácil de concluir", explicó el portavoz del ejecutivo de la UE, Eric Mamer.



El dinero sí que vuelve. La cantidad de coches de alta gama NUEVOS que pululan por la costa del Mediterráneo de matrícula Ucraniana es asombrosa. Creo que los concesionarios de BMW y Audi así como Mercedes no dan abasto a dar el Welcome a los refugees. Por otro lado tienes a las encantadoras esposas de diputados ukros, que vienen con maletitas cargadas de billetes de vuelta a Europa para gastarselo aquí con nosotros.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Hace bastantes años que dejó de ser así. Visité China en el 2010 y me sorprendió el tamaño de sus autopistas y... ¡la magnitud de sus atascos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Matriculan 25M de coches al año, muchos más y que Europa o USA. Ahora es India el país de las dos ruedas, matriculan al año 25M de cosas con motor pero solo 4 son coches, el resto cosas de dos y tres ruedas(motocarros y esas cosas).


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Ago 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Hace bastantes años que dejó de ser así. Visité China en el 2010 y me sorprendió el tamaño de sus autopistas y... ¡la magnitud de sus atascos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estuve en 2007 y flipaba con autopistas de 10 12 carriles por sentido, a la entrada de Beijing era una autentica locura, lo que más me llamo la atención es que todo parecía nuevo, aeropuertos, estaciones de tren, autopistas, era totalmente diferente que la India estuve en el 2004 y estaba todo por hacer.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo estuve en 2007 y flipaba con autopistas de 10 12 carriles por sentido, a la entrada de Beijing era una autentica locura, lo que más me llamo la atención es que todo parecía nuevo, aeropuertos, estaciones de tren, autopistas, era totalmente diferente que la India estuve en el 2004 y estaba todo por hacer.



por no hablar de que cualquier punto insignificante en el mapa es un pueblito de 6 millones de personas

En general, visitar China tiene estas jodiendas:
-Cruzar los pasos de cebra puede llegar a ser agobiante
-Es obligatorio tener localizados los McDonalds y Starbucks para sobrevivir si eres de estómago sensible
-Respirar en muchas zonas sólo es desagradable cada vez que mueves los pulmones
-Te pasa un HDP al lado y suelta un escupitajo que se oye al otro lado de la calle


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La evidente solución a todo eso es la Economía Central Planificada, pero claro, eso es comunismo, mejor la mano invisible del Mercado, donde va a parar.



el problema de la economía central planificada es, además de la concreción de unos objetivos objetivamente buenos y deseables, la definición y control de todas las variables económicas para conseguirlos. una complejidad de ciencia ficción a no ser que la felicidad se defina como tres comidas diarias de arroz con alubias. y aun ni así.
la ventaja del mercado es que no tiene pretensiones pseudomorales y ciertamente es capaz de regular el uso y la distribución de recursos. 
quizás un mandarinato vigilante y sabio es lo único capaz de hacer compatibles el mercado y la planificación económica centralizada, bastardeando ambos, claro. pero lo que cuenta es que el gato cace ratones.


----------



## rejon (5 Ago 2022)

Esto es algo notable para escribir en el registro de servicio de un soldado ruso, presumiblemente como represalia por negarse a luchar en Ucrania. "Propenso al consumo de sustancias alcohólicas y estupefacientes en grandes dosis, robos y orgías anales"


----------



## Expected (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Letonia ya no permitirá que los rusos entren en su territorio, la única excepción es el funeral de familiares.
> 
> Desde el 1 de agosto, Letonia ha suspendido una serie de acuerdos intergubernamentales con Rusia. En particular, el país no permitirá la entrada a su territorio de ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa.



o sea, que lo del libre tránsito por Europa, se lo acaban de cargar....Maravilloso.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cabezas cortadas en picas exhibidas por la horda rusa en un villorrio ocupado. No es un ejército contra lo que lucha Ucrania. Es la barbarie. Borrachos, ladrones, violadores y asesinos. Hay que devolverlos a la edad de piedra a la que pertenecen.
> 
> A ver qué dice Amnistía Internacional .



Eres tan imbécil que llamas despectivamente villorrio al pueblo de donde se supone que eran estos "mártires".

Ni Ayuso es tan imbécil al elegir los términos a utilizar en sus tuits, que ya es decir.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me decepciona ustec ni siquiera cita la droja patria por excelencia para la guerra el sin par SALTAPARAPETOS responsable de muchas laureadas y cruces del merito



Es un poco como las que usan esos ucros, de nada vale acabar tu sólo con una división si luego te tienes que pasar el resto de la guerra esperando un hígado nuevo.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las hemos visto en los soldados ucranianos también. Lo de disparar en las piernas y dejar que se desangraran no estuvo muy cortes , ni lo de los telefonos. Des pués de eso qué vas a esperar, la típica espiral. La guerra es jodida pero estos episodios deben ser juzgados y castigados. La caja la abrieron los AZov y resto de neonazis probablemente, Y las de los bombardeos gratuitos sobre Donetsk desde hace 8 años por cculpa en buena medida de occidente y ahora aún mas con las armas que les hemos daado
> lo mismo te deseo. También en la represion y torturaas a los prorusos de todo el país
> 
> Ale, parece ofendidito, como terapia hágase mercenario, joder, ¿ a qué está esperando? Yo si lo sintiera tan profundo como usted lo haría en vez de estar tecleando como un poseso y soltando mierda. ¡no pierda su valioso tiempo y vaya a matar rusos!



Pero ni se moleste usted en contestar.


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuba es una isla ( lo que encarece el comercio )




Claro... ahora resulta que hacer 5000 kms en tren o camión es más "barato" que hacerlos en barco.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Eres un loco o un contumaz.



Siga usted en su país de fantasía, contra-ofensivas imaginarias y "Game Changer Weapons Systems".


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *RUSIA TODAY RT.COM
> 
> "Tergiversación de los hechos": China convoca a los diplomáticos europeos en relación a la declaración del G7 sobre Taiwán *
> 
> ...



Visto que sacar al oso de su madriguera no ha tenido el efecto esperado (sea cual sea el efecto que esperaban estos carasardinas), ahora van a la mazmorra del dragón. Definitivamente quieren mandar a Occidente a la edad Media y les corre prisa.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Le confieso que me ha revuelto el estómago. Ese supremacismo clasista, ese odio contra lo popular (no nos engañemos: no sólo piensa que el pueblo ucraniano es estúpido. Piensa que todos los pueblos son estúpidos), el creerse bendecido por una cagarruta de Nietzsche y Spengler y en último término un misantropismo que estaría dispuesto a cargarse al 90% de la población.
> 
> Da mucho asco esta gente. Ojalá les derroten pronto y para siempre.



Es que en realidad Ucrania está tomada por elementos alóctonos que simplemente están ahí para ordeñarla rápidamente a base de privatizar a bajísimo precio campos y concesiones mineras y de servicios. Van a hacer algo como nuestras desamortizaciones del XIX pero robando aún más si cabe.

Y una de las piezas que interesan a USA es el gas de esquisto. Ellos son los únicos que dominan por ahora la tecnología del fracking y si ponen a Ucrania ,Polonia ,Danubio, Bálticos y Alemania a producir -concesionando inevitablemente a empresas americanas, nadie mas puede- , meterán una cuña energética entre Rusia y la UE ,que de eso va esta historia. Y para eso es necesario el shock este año que "cure" del ecologismo a los europeos (alemanes sobre todo), que deberemos aceptar el fracking con todas las consecuencias que puede tener en países densamente poblados que necesitan sus recursos hídricos.






No deja de ser una gran broma de la Historia que la "nazi-on" cuyo hecho histórico colectivo fundamental es la salvajada de Babi-Yar esté siendo saqueada por una élite judía rusófoba que muy probablemente habla ruso en la intimidad. Pero bueno, en España sabemos mucho de familias que en la intimidad se masturban ante fotos del Caudillo y hablan castellano pero hacen lo opuesto para la galería.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> El dinero sí que vuelve. La cantidad de coches de alta gama NUEVOS que pululan por la costa del Mediterráneo de matrícula Ucraniana es asombrosa. Creo que los concesionarios de BMW y Audi así como Mercedes no dan abasto a dar el Welcome a los refugees. Por otro lado tienes a las encantadoras esposas de diputados ukros, que vienen con maletitas cargadas de billetes de vuelta a Europa para gastarselo aquí con nosotros.



Doy fe. En el pueblo que vivo,levante almeriense,he visto cuatro carrazos completamente nuevos con matricula de Ukranis.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Ago 2022)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Entonces la China, es de derechas? Y el control estatal / tutela de las grandes empresas, y la presencia sindical masiva, y la tutela estatal de la economía. Es eso "derechas"? Pues a ver si lo empieza a copiar Occidente, y se pasan a las derechas chinas, que parece que funcionan mejor... ;-)
> 
> Por cierto, también manda el partido comunista en Vietnam, que no creo que vaya peor económicamente que sus vecinos indochinos...
> 
> Tanto rollo anticomunista, y al final resulta que monta tanto, tanto monta...



Si es bueno es de derechas, si es malo es de rojos, los del otro equipo hacen lo mismo.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Doy fe. En el pueblo que vivo,levante almeriense,he visto cuatro carrazos completamente nuevos con matricula de Ukranis.



Según van entrando las ayudas de la UE van saliendo en Lexus y Mercedes llenos de billetes.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la energa para su fabricación , no para sus componentes ¿o sí?, porque si es para lo primero esa energia puede ser proporcionada por los propios paneles ya instalados. Me has dejado muy tocado porque no habia escuchado por este mismo foro que la tasa de retorno fuera tan baja. He quedado sumido en la mierda más absoluta. Dime que no, por la virgencita.
> Invoco a @Pinchazo , aunque nunca oye mis súplicas (no seras rencoroso?)



Es lo que hay...estamos iniciando The Senecas Cliff...


----------



## Caracalla (5 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si ... como Guatemala, Haití, Honduras, el Salvador, etc...etc....
> 
> Sabes cual es la diferencia entre un guatemalteco o salvadoreño y un cubano? Que el guatemalteco se pega una vida de mierda trabajando para algún terrateniente por un jornal de miseria que justo le da para alimentarse y se muere a los 55 años sin saber que es una escuela o un médico. El cubano trabaja poco, va a la escuela, tiene un médico cuando le hace falta, no le falta un plato de comida y se muere a los 80 años sin haber hecho rico a ningún hijoputa. Eso si, sin lujos.



Pues no son poco los Cubanos que cuentan que para pinchar insulina a los diabéticos se usa la misma jeringuilla para todos o que por tener un corral con 4 pollos, pueden venir y robártelos "la policía" cualquier día.

Cuba es una puta mierda de sitio. No pasa nada por reconocerlo. Lo que funciona es lo Chino. Los Chinos se han quedado con lo bueno del comunismo y han desechado lo malo.

Si no permites que esa minoría de seres humanos que tienen ímpetu por crear cosas y generar riqueza "hablo simplemente del que montar un corral de gallinas, empieza a vender huevos, compra más gallinas, amplía el corral y termina con un pequeño negocio de pollo asado que le da unos buenos ingresos" Si cortas eso a nivel económico estas muerto. Un ingeniero informático, un mecánico que quiere ir un paso más alla... son esta gente los que crean la riqueza de las naciones, no sus "operarios" que pronto podrán ser substituidos por robots dejando en evidencia que no es el trabajo del obrero el que genera la riqueza sino la voluntad, la responsabilidad y los dolores de cabeza que asume el nano/micro/pequeño emprendedor que se lanza por su cuenta a tratar de labrarse un futuro SIN tener que aceptar ordenes de un burócrata u otro empresario.

Y la gente de izquierdas se niega a asumir esta verdad absoluta. Tan absoluta como que la acumulación masiva de capital en pocas manos crea monstruos y es un peligro para la población. Tenéis la cabeza demasiada cargada de prejuicios, en parte pk debajo de la piel de alguien de izquierdas se suele esconder alguien muy envidioso que no soporta ver que otros tienen cosas de las que ellos carecen.

Más estudiar lo bien que ha hecho las cosas China tirando de lógica, de raciocinio y pasando por encima de los dogmas del comunismo cuando ha sido necesario y menos defender lo indefendible como una Cuba que fue durante siglos uno de los sitios más ricos de la Tierra y que en estos momentos está hecho un auténtico estercolero infame que degrada la dignidad de quienes están allí presos de la familia Castro.

PD: A mucha gente... lo que le da realmente miedo, es tener que afrontar que hay otras personas que hacen mejor su trabajo que ellos, que son superiores a ellos en ciertas materias y que básicamente, en el mundo económico y compitiendo en noble lid, les van a superar siempre. Ese sentimiento de inferioridad genera una rabia inasumible para muchos. En cambio, los que son "bien nacidos" cuando están ante alguien altamente eficiente o con un talento excepcional lo que sienten es admiración y respeto.


----------



## coscorron (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sube el rublo y cae la cotización de una compañía... rusa



Eres un pesao ... Has colgado mil veces el gráfico ese y mil veces te han contado lo mismo. La cotización bajo porque el gobierno ruso, propietario real de Gazprom, no va a repartir dividendos ... sin embargo Gazprom tiene beneficios record que van a ir en forma de impuesto a las arcas del estado ruso. Siempre el mismo gráfico y la misma historía.

Gazprom obtuvo un beneficio récord de 27.100 millones antes de la invasión

A Gazprom le va mejor que nunca, el problema es que sus accionistas institucionales occidentales se quedan sin un duro y en consecuencia venden sus participaciones a precio de saldo. El gobierno recomprará y luego las venderá mas adelante por su precio real.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A esto nos ha llevado nuestro sistema capitalista liberal, con el concurso de tontos útiles que han maximizado los Derechos Humanos -respetables y inviolables- sin tener en cuenta las contrapartidas y contradicciones que supone traer inmigrantes masivamente y de diferentes culturas, para hacer el comentado dumping laboral que permita al sistema sobrevivir, en lugar de apostar por el necesario DECRECIMIENTO SOSTENIBLE por el que tácitamente una grran parte de ciudadanos hemos optado no teniendo descendencia en aras a un mundo con futuro donde todos tengan cabida.



Proyectas tus doblepensares de una manera abrumadora..

Que cojones sabes tu porque las personas se quedan sin descendencia...y porque lo han elegido asi?

Intuyo que en un gran porcentaje influye el individualismo atroz que camuflan a traves del clever together, calentologia, genaro y demas mierdas sulfuradas...mientras por dentro se sienten pequeños dioses...incapaces de darse a nadie...mas alla de sus impulsos concupiscentes...pero las razones ultimas pueden ser muy variopintas.


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> El enano es un master strategist



El problema de ese sesudo "estudio e hilo" es que: Rusia ha aumentado la venta a Asia de energía y... SIGUE VENDIENDO ENERGIA A LA UE, es decir DOUBLE WIN-WIN!


----------



## Oso Polar (5 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Lo de pretender cambiar el petróleo y otros HC con densidades de energía bestiales con sistemas de baja densidad está a la altura de asar manteca.
> 
> estamos en una encrucijada y no es de ahora. Nos encontramos un Regalo de la naturaleza que hizo que fuera posible pasar de 500 millones (curioso como vuelven las élites a hablar de esta cifra) a 7500 y lo hemos malgastado para hacer fotos del Instagram. Es un hecho.
> 
> ...



Se ha trato de explicar esto miles de veces pero la borregada sigue en lo mismo.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (5 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> A Gazprom le va mejor que nunca, el problema es que sus accionistas



Jajajaja. Espera a los juicios que le van a caer.


----------



## piru (5 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza como hay gente que pueda dar un mínimo de credibilidad a este individuo.
> 
> Sus fondos -a cual mas ridículo- ya ofrecen suficiente información sobre el personaje.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146641




Este todavía se corta un poco, pero el GmtiU es puro delirio.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147053
> 
> Pero esto es un error muy típico. Es cierto que el consumo de energía primaria en el transporte es enorme. Pero es porque más o menos 1/6 de esa energía primaria mueve el coche y el resto es calor. Si tu electrificas todo el transporte terrestre español necesitas unos 40-50TWh para sustituir a todos los coches privados y otro tanto para camiones y autobuses.
> 
> ...



Nadie ha entrado a discutir las cifras energéticas, sino la disponibilidad de materiales. 
Veo que tú tampoco entras, aunque lo asumes.
Vendiendo el rollo de "taxis grupales" y tratando a todo currito con coche como un millonario con coche de 300CV.
Nos llevan a la miseria y pérdida de calidad de vida, sólo a la gente corriente claro, las élites seguirán yendo en falcon hasta para cagar.
Y tipos como tú lo justifican.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Ago 2022)

Zelenski retira cientos de pasaportes diplomáticos a parlamentarios por salir de Ucrania en plena guerra


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha retirado más de 220 pasaportes diplomáticos, entre los...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Ago 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Impresionantes pérdidas ucranianas. Por el lado ruso también hay, pero no hay comparación. A destacar el artículo escrito por un periodista en el frente y la aniquilación de una brigada ucraniana en retirada por la artillería ucraniana:
> *El frente ucraniano se desmorona*
> Redacción5 de agosto de 2022
> 
> ...



Los anglocabrones sacrificaron hasta al último ucraniano si con ello ganan algo. Dañar a Rusia y hundir a Europa en este caso.


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues no son poco los Cubanos que cuentan que para pinchar insulina a los diabéticos se usa la misma jeringuilla para todos o que por tener un corral con 4 pollos, pueden venir y robártelos "la policía" cualquier día.
> 
> Cuba es una puta mierda de sitio. No pasa nada por reconocerlo. Lo que funciona es lo Chino. Los Chinos se han quedado con lo bueno del comunismo y han desechado lo malo.
> 
> ...



Cuba es una mierda comparada con los países ricos, si la comparamos con alguno de sus vecinos sale ganando por goleada.

Hablando de insulina









Las farmacéuticas disparan el precio de la insulina y obligan a los estadounidenses a escoger entre techo o medicamentos


"Las farmacéuticas aumentaron el precio de la insulina hasta quitarle la vida. La hicieron tan inaccesible que no tuvo opciones", cuenta la madre de uno de los fallecidos por la imposibilidad de acceder al medicamento




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Sube el rublo y cae la cotización de una compañía... rusa



Y encima de gas cuyo principal activo son los pozos que tiene. Ya explique que la caída del precio de la acción pasa por que el accionista mayoritario Rusia decidió no repartir dividendos.

Al no haber el acicate de los dividendos actúa más como un valor refugio a largo plazo.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Y encima de gas cuyo principal activo son los pozos que tiene. Ya explique que la caída del precio de la acción pasa por que el accionista mayoritario Rusia decidió no repartir dividendos.
> 
> Al no haber el acicate de los dividendos actúa más como un valor refugio a largo plazo.



Rusia y largo plazo?
Jajajaja.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Nadie ha entrado a discutir las cifras energéticas, sino la disponibilidad de materiales.
> Veo que tú tampoco entras, aunque lo asumes.
> Vendiendo el rollo de "taxis grupales" y tratando a todo currito con coche como un millonario con coche de 300CV.
> Nos llevan a la miseria y pérdida de calidad de vida, sólo a la gente corriente claro, las élites seguirán yendo en falcon hasta para cagar.
> Y tipos como tú lo justifican.



A ver, lo comento porque es un típico error hablar de la densidad energética de los combustibles antes de las pérdidas enormes que produce la combustión. Si en España los coches particulares consumen entre todos 20MM de litros de combustibles, es muy típico hacer la equivalencia de 9.9 KWh/l y salir con que sustotuir los coches necesita 200TWh . Y esto es lo erróneo, son 40-50 los que consumiría un parque móvil igual al actual pero todo en forma de Tesla 3. Podría ser menos con coches más pequeños y ligeros.

Luego es evidente que la revolución eléctrica no va a ser con litio porque todo apunta a que no hay suficiente, y tampoco parece probable que se puedan sustituir en razón 1:1 los actuales coches por monstruos de 2Tm a baterías. Habrá que ir a vehículos más ligeros y/o a muchas restricciones en ciudad que desincentiven el uso del coche: sólo el diario ir y venir al trabajo de los estadounidenses en sus coches gasta más petróleo que todos los aviones del mundo. Así que habrá cambios hacia el teletrabajo, nuevos modos de transporte colectivo de baja densidad y alta flexibilidad y mil pequeñas cosas más. Más ferrocarril y puede que cosas que ahora solo estan en tableros de diseño.









Switzerland Moves Ahead With Underground Autonomous Cargo Delivery


Cargo Sous Terrain has partnered with Swiss logistics companies and retailers, who see this solution as a complement to existing road and rail infrastructure. The entire project will run on renewable energy, and CST expects the amount of heavy trucks on roads to be reduced by up to 40 percent.




spectrum.ieee.org


----------



## Octubrista (5 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Zelenski retira cientos de pasaportes diplomáticos a parlamentarios por salir de Ucrania en plena guerra
> 
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha retirado más de 220 pasaportes diplomáticos, entre los...
> ...



Cada día recopila más amistades.

En estas noticias se ve la fe que tienen en el régimen los que participan del pillaje.


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Impresionantes pérdidas ucranianas. Por el lado ruso también hay, pero no hay comparación. A destacar el artículo escrito por un periodista en el frente y la aniquilación de una brigada ucraniana en retirada por la artillería ucraniana:
> *El frente ucraniano se desmorona*
> Redacción5 de agosto de 2022
> 
> ...








Desigualdad Artillera Rusia - Ucrania


Esta Guerra es fundamentalmente de artillería. Ucrania perdió la mayoría de su material ya en los primeros meses. Utiliza sobre todo material vendido por EEUU y el regalado por sus satélites de la UE. Para no entrar en las cifras oficiales de uno y otro bando analicemos los ataques artilleros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Brutal
> 
> Por lo que las cifras de 30.000 bajas Rusas y de las repúblicas no son descabelladas
> 
> Sería una proporción de 6 a 1



Para nada. Que Rusia y las repúblicas tengan 30.000 bajas es más que creíble y que Ucrania pase de 190.000 también lo es.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

Pero que puta morralla son los rusos, joder. Van a acabar comiéndose unos a otros como en holocausto caníbal.


----------



## kerevienteya (5 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A ver, lo comento porque es un típico error hablar de la densidad energética de los combustibles antes de las pérdidas enormes que produce la combustión. Si en España los coches particulares consumen entre todos 20MM de litros de combustibles, es muy típico hacer la equivalencia de 9.9 KWh/l y salir con que sustotuir los coches necesita 200TWh . Y esto es lo erróneo, son 40-50 los que consumiría un parque móvil igual al actual pero todo en forma de Tesla 3. Podría ser menos con coches más pequeños y ligeros.
> 
> Luego es evidente que la revolución eléctrica no va a ser con litio porque todo apunta a que no hay suficiente, y tampoco parece probable que se puedan sustituir en razón 1:1 los actuales coches por monstruos de 2Tm a baterías. Habrá que ir a vehículos más ligeros y/o a muchas restricciones en ciudad que desincentiven el uso del coche: sólo el diario ir y venir al trabajo de los estadounidenses en sus coches gasta más petróleo que todos los aviones del mundo. Así que habrá cambios hacia el teletrabajo, nuevos modos de transporte colectivo de baja densidad y alta flexibilidad y mil pequeñas cosas más. Más ferrocarril y puede que cosas que ahora solo estan en tableros de diseño.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices suena muy mal...
Se acabó para los currelas el tener la libertad de ir en coche a donde quieras? Hay que ir en transporte colectivo como el ganado?
Espero que Antonio venda el falcon y sus berlinas de lujo para dar ejemplo.


----------



## frangelico (5 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Eso que dices suena muy mal...
> Se acabó para los currelas el tener la libertad de ir en coche a donde quieras? Hay que ir en transporte colectivo como el ganado?
> Espero que Antonio venda el falcon y sus berlinas de lujo para dar ejemplo.



No tengo una bola de cristal. Quizá se pueda sustituir parcialmente el cobre por aluminio y encontrar sustituto para el litio. Ni idea. Pero la solución socialmente óptima serían coches mucho más pequeños que consuman y pesen poco, es una manera de repartir material y energía. De todos modos en entornos urbanos da por muerto al coche. Acabaran teniendo preferencia los patinetes y hasta los perros, de modo que será tan molesto usar el coche y tan caro aparcarlo que nadie lo utilizará en ciudad. El teletrabajo es otro invento útil para vivir con menos energía


----------



## pemebe (5 Ago 2022)

*El ejército británico compra Kalashnikovs para entrenar a los reclutas ucranianos*

El 9 de julio, el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido anunció, como parte de su acuerdo para entrenar a 10.000 soldados ucranianos, que había adquirido un número importante de fusiles modelo Kalashnikov AK.

"El gobierno ha adquirido rápidamente fusiles de asalto AK para el programa de formación, lo que significa que los soldados ucranianos pueden entrenarse con las armas que utilizarán en el frente", dice el comunicado. "Este esfuerzo fue apoyado por el Regimiento de la Guardia de Gales (Welsh Guards), que probó más de 2.400 de estos rifles durante 17 días para asegurarse de que estaban listos para que los ucranianos comenzaran a entrenar".

Al examinar otras imágenes publicadas, parece que los fusiles modelo AK adquiridos para entrenar a las tropas ucranianas tienen todos recámara de 7,62×39 mm y los 2.400 fusiles comprados incluyen: Zastava M70, M70B y M70AB2 con culata plegable y MPi KMS-72 fabricados en Alemania del Este.

Algunas fotografías y vídeos indican el uso del fusil SA80/L85 del ejército británico, aunque se cree que se utilizó con adaptadores de tiro de fogueo durante el entrenamiento.

El Ministerio de Defensa confirmó que se compraron adaptadores de tiro de fogueo para los fusiles AK, además de los SA80, para "mantener las estrictas condiciones de seguridad tanto para los soldados británicos como para los ucranianos durante el entrenamiento y para cumplir con la urgencia del requisito de entrenamiento".

Según *The Fire Arms Blog, que elaboró un extenso artículo sobre esta cuestión, la compra de fusiles de calibre 7,62×39 mm en lugar de los fusiles AK-74 modelo 5,45×39 mm que se emplean con más regularidad no está clara y se debe posiblemente a la disponibilidad de armas y munición de ese calibre.* No hay ninguna indicación de que se proporcione formación con armas de apoyo, como ametralladoras o armas antitanque portátiles.

Los fusiles adquiridos probablemente se quedarán en el Reino Unido para entrenar al próximo cuadro de personal ucraniano, sin embargo, el Reino Unido donó una cantidad importante de uniformes y equipo, y el Ministerio de Defensa declaró el 9 de julio que cada soldado recibirá:

Equipo de protección personal que incluye cascos, chalecos antibalas, protección ocular, protección auditiva, protección pélvica y botiquines individuales
Uniformes y botas de campaña
Ropa para climas fríos y húmedos
Ponchos, sacos de dormir y herramientas de trinchera
El programa de formación constituye la última fase de la Operación Orbital, el programa de apoyo y formación a largo plazo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puesto en marcha desde 2015.

En el entrenamiento participan 1.050 militares británicos: en su mayoría de la 11ª Brigada de Asistencia a las Fuerzas de Seguridad formada en 2021 para entrenar a las fuerzas militares de las naciones aliadas y asociadas, pero también participan militares de la 12ª Brigada Acorazada y de la 1ª Brigada de Infantería Acorazada, así como intérpretes de habla ucraniana.

*La formación se centra en un curso básico de infantería que incluye el uso de armas y los fundamentos de la puntería, los primeros auxilios en el campo de batalla, las tácticas de patrulla y las nociones de derecho internacional de los conflictos armados. No parece que el entrenamiento incluya el uso de armas de apoyo como ametralladoras y lanzacohetes portátiles.*

Hasta la fecha, la Operación Orbital ha formado a unos 22.000 militares ucranianos, mientras que Canadá y Estados Unidos han llevado a cabo programas similares en Ucrania. El Reino Unido ha acordado formar a 10.000 ucranianos en un plazo de 120 días y el Secretario de Defensa Ben Wallace ha declarado que "si los ucranianos piden más, estaremos abiertos a más".

La ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, anunció anoche que Canadá ha autorizado el envío de 225 instructores militares a Gran Bretaña por un periodo inicial de cuatro meses para formar a los nuevos reclutas del ejército ucraniano en el marco de la Operación Unificador.

Está previsto que las primeras actividades de formación comiencen el 12 de agosto en una base del sur de Inglaterra y serán similares a los módulos básicos del ejército británico. La Operación Unificador también se puso en marcha en 2015 y se prorrogó este año hasta 2025. Hasta la fecha, las Fuerzas Armadas canadienses han formado a más de 33.000 militares y miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad de Ucrania.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (5 Ago 2022)

Los Orkos están atacando la central nuclear más grande de Europa.

"Sargento Kowalski, post: pone en grave riesgo de accidente nuclear a toda Europa al atacar la central de Zaporiyia.

▪La ONU afirma que la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, en manos de Rusia desde marzo y atacada sin escrúpulos por Ucrania "hace que la situación sea cada vez más peligrosa".

▪La gigantesca planta nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, estaría "completamente fuera de control", advirtió el director del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) Rafael Grossi. La planta de Zaporiyia, que fue tomada por Rusia en marzo pasado, necesita una inspección, además de reparaciones, al estar siendo atacada por Ucrania.

▪El argentino Rafael Grossi, director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), trata de enviar una misión a la planta nuclear, pero los propios ucranianos lo impiden por el momento.

▪Ni EE.UU ni Europa han hecho nada ante Zelensky para evitar otro Chernobyl.

[/SIZE]











Ukraine attacks Zaporozhye nuclear power plant once again


The Ukrainian attack against the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant (ZNPP) ignited a large fire in the vicinity of the plant that is being extinguished.




english.almayadeen.net





Están enloquecidos.


----------



## piru (5 Ago 2022)

Sí, es realmente insoportaaaaaaable...


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Precisamente el hacerse esta pregunta es lo peligroso o más bien una de las respuesta a esta pregunta. Me temo que algunos mandriles de la casa blanca y del pentágono creen que "es posible" detener un ataque nuclear y eso nos pone a todos en un gran peligro.
> La disuasión nuclear, como comentó @Epicii, ha sido la garantía para que la humanidad no fuera expuesta a la posibilidad de su extinción, al establecer las potencias que una guerra nuclear implicaría la destrucción total. Aún así gUSAnia elaboró su doctrina del primer golpe.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/diario/1983/07/31/internacional/428450419_850215.html?outputType=amp
> ...



Creo que no se me ha entendido. Nosotros podemos especular. A nivel de Estado, hablando de las grandes potencias, se conocen hechos y posibilidades, no hay 'mandriles' interactuando, eso solo se ve dentro de la clase política. Pero siempre puede uno encontrarse a un tarado hijo de 'nosequien' o similar, claro, pero no es el grueso. Un Estado lo forman gentes que no cambian cada vez que se producen unas elecciones, y más en el mundo anglosajón.

Nosotros no podemos concluir si ya es un hecho o no que esas armas existan, pero podemos intuir que hay mucha gente muy válida y con grandes presupuestos de investigación, trabajando en ello desde hace mucho. Mucho antes de que nosotros nos preocupásemos de estas cosas. Y su trabajo no se difunde en absoluto.

No podemos dejarnos turbar por el teatro político, por la cara expuesta ante el gran público, donde todo es espectáculo y direccionamiento. Piénselo ¿de veras cree que toda esa pantomima progre y desnortada es real? ¿de veras cree que han puesto a semejante elemento como presidente de los EEUU sin ser conscientes de su estado? ese anciano no gobierna nada, está para representar un papel, al igual que lo estaba Trump. Y ambos son títeres del mismo poder, ese Estado Profundo.

En fin, me reitero, yo no sé si esas armas existen. Lo que si sé, es que los yankis se guardan ases bajo la manga, no es que estén deslumbrados por su supuesto poder. La cuestión es ¿cuales? y créame también, no me hace ni puta gracia que así sea.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja. Espera a los juicios que le van a caer.



Si,
En tel+aviv, o en Nueva York?
Anda ya.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Eso que dices suena muy mal...
> Se acabó para los currelas el tener la libertad de ir en coche a donde quieras? Hay que ir en transporte colectivo como el ganado?
> Espero que Antonio venda el falcon y sus berlinas de lujo para dar ejemplo.



No te preocupes .... Ayuso os guiará en esta nueva cruzada ....   Madrid no se apaga ....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)

*DPR propagandist Vladislav Ugolny calls for the biological destruction of the Ukrainian nation. And he calls Ukrainians "non-humans." When someone tells you about the Nazis in Ukraine, just show him this text. By the way, even the Nazis were embarrassed to write so openly *


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today*
* China anuncia contramedidas debido a la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán *

Publicado: 5 ago 2022 10:01 GMT 

Previamente esta jornada, China anunció que impondrá sanciones contra la legisladora estadounidense por su visita a la isla.

La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, durante su reunión con la líder de Taiwán, Tsai Ing-wen, en Taipéi, el 3 de agosto de 2022.Foto: Taiwan Presidential Office / AP
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China anunció este viernes una serie de contramedidas por la visita a Taiwán de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi.
"En respuesta a la insistencia de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, en visitar Taiwán a pesar de la fuerte oposición y [...] de las declaraciones de China, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores anunció el 5 de agosto las siguientes contramedidas", reza el comunicado publicado por el organismo.
Las contramedidas incluyen:

La cancelación de los diálogos entre *los líderes militares* de EE.UU. y China
La suspensión de las reuniones de representantes chinos con *el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.*
La suspensión de las conversaciones sobre *el mecanismo de seguridad marítima* mutuo
La suspensión de la colaboración en la esfera de la *migración ilegal*
La suspensión de la colaboración en la esfera de la *justicia*
La suspensión de la colaboración en la esfera de la *lucha contra las drogas*
La suspensión de la colaboración en la esfera de *lucha contra la delincuencia internacional*
La cancelación de las conversaciones sobre el *cambio climático*
Previamente esta jornada, China anunció que *impondrá sanciones contra Pelosi* por su visita a la isla. La portavoz del Ministerio chino de Exteriores Hua Chynying subrayó que el viaje de la legisladora estadounidense a Taipéi "interfiere seriamente" en los asuntos internos del gigante asiático, "socava" su soberanía e integridad territorial y "pone en peligro" la estabilidad y la paz en el estrecho de Taiwán.
*"Es natural y justificado un ataque de represalia por parte de China"*






 "Se confabulan, hacen el mal y llaman blanco a lo negro": La misión de China ante la UE condena la declaración del G7 sobre Taiwán 
Tras la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán, China inició este jueves unos ejercicios militares a gran escala "sin precedentes" que incluyen simulacros *con fuego real* en el espacio marítimo y aéreo de seis zonas alrededor de Taiwán, lo que provocó descontento en Occidente.
El Grupo de los Siete (G7) y el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, emitieron una declaración conjunta en la que señalaron que las *"acciones amenazantes"* emprendidas por Pekín, y en particular, las maniobras militares con fuego real y la presión económica, pueden conducir a "una escalada innecesaria". El G7 y la UE instaron a China a "no cambiar unilateralmente el 'statu quo' en la región por la fuerza" y a resolver las diferencias por medios pacíficos.
Mientras, el secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Antony Blinken, consideró que los simulacros militares en torno a Taiwán representan una *"significativa escalada"* en la región. El jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense afirmó que "no había una justificación" para el inicio de las maniobras.
Por su parte, el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today*

*¿El fin de la globalización? Lo que se rompe con la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán y la arriesgada apuesta defensiva de EE.UU. contra China *
Ociel Alí López
Publicado: 5 ago 2022 13:38 GMT 

Pekín se encuentra en una encrucijada: no debe alterar la estabilidad comercial, pero ello tampoco puede ser tan permisivo con Washington, porque su próximo paso puede ser aun más atrevido.





Joseph Wu habla con la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, 3 de agosto de 2022Taiwan Ministry of Foreign Affairs / AP 
La visita a Taiwán de la presidenta de la cámara de representantes del Congreso de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, fue una acción temeraria pero no irracional, y dice mucho del agresivo juego que establece el gobierno de su país en el tablero mundial.
*Washington movió un alfil que acecha al rey*. Pero no para jaquearlo sino para apresurarlo. Para moverlo de su zona de confort. Para inquietarlo. 
Básicamente para darle una patada a la existente mesa de acuerdos que permitió el advenimiento de la globalización, definida como el auge comercial ilimitado que se instauró al finalizar la Guerra Fría.
Con su arribo, Pelosi rompe el acuerdo de 1979 en el que EE.UU. reconoce a una sola China, cuya capital es Pekín, Taiwán es expulsado de Naciones Unidas y se establece que no puede haber visitas oficiales de funcionarios internacionales a la isla, sino únicamente encuentros de carácter privado. Ahora en cambio, la representante estadounidense dice a Taipei: "Queremos que el mundo los reconozca".
Así como lo hizo expandiendo la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) hacia oriente, rompiendo acuerdos tácitos con Rusia, en esta ocasión el mensaje es el mismo: *Washington quiere cambiar las reglas*. Ya no le sirve la actual arquitectura mundial, donde era el otro hegemón, y decide replantear el juego más allá de los consensos que daban estabilidad al mundo.


> Así como lo hizo expandiendo la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) hacia oriente, rompiendo acuerdos tácitos con Rusia, en esta ocasión el mensaje es el mismo: Washington quiere cambiar las reglas. Ya no le sirve la actual arquitectura mundial.



Lo que muy probablemente ha culminado con este viaje y con el conflicto ucraniano es justamente la globalización, tal como la conocimos desde los noventa, y que tanta prosperidad y sensación de triunfo había causado en los EE.UU. 
Cuando el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, a escasas horas de la llegada de la presidente de la cámara de diputados a Taipéi, dijo que el mundo estaba a "un solo malentendido o error de cálculo de la aniquilación nuclear", hacía referencia a esta arrojada acción vanguardista, casi kamikaze, que ha embravecido a un país con pretensiones de ser la principal potencia comercial del mundo.
La guerra comercial que inició el expresidente Donald Trump con las sanciones a China, ahora extremadas con la visita de Pelosi, ha finiquitado el concepto mismo de la "integración mundial" y ha regresado el mundo a una nueva guerra fría, muy parecida a la existente en la segunda postguerra, con los mismos puntos críticos.
*¿Por qué acabar con la globalización?*
Si el proceso de mundialización parecía inexpugnable y apenas amenazado por grupos terroristas, islámicos y algún "extremista" estilo Corea del Norte, resulta que ahora es *el propio actor que diseñó la globalización el que ha preferido "trancar el juego"* y forzar a que se barajen nuevamente las piezas, cueste lo que cueste, en el escenario económico mundial.
No se trata de un "borracho belicoso" que abre frentes por doquier, sino de que a EE.UU. ya no le interesa el mundo tal como está, que tiene que parar el posicionamiento de China como primera potencia económica y eso, según sus cálculos, tiene que hacerlo ahora y no dentro de cinco o diez años, cuando China sea el corazón de la "globalización realmente existente" y no la que soñó cuando era el único actor de peso.
EE.UU. creó la globalización para sus intereses y ahora quiere levantar cortinas de hierro justo ahí donde las derribó. ¿O es que acaso el conflicto ucraniano no es un muro a Berlín? Recordemos que todo comenzó con el Nord Stream 2, que le proporcionaba a Europa y a su industria el precio de los combustibles a menos de la mitad del precio que ahora deben pagar.
*La pandemia ha sido un catalizador de este conflicto* debido a los estragos que causó en Occidente y el escenario favorable que permitió a China para acelerar su ventaja comercial, ante una recalentada economía estadounidense y europea.
Con el viaje en cuestión ha culminado también esa llamada "ambigüedad estratégica" con la que EE.UU logró, junto a China, cercar lo que se llamaba la Unión Soviética, que terminó cayendo.





Joseph Wu, la presidenta Tsai Ing-Wen y las delegaciones del Congreso de Taiwán junto a Nancy Pelosi. 2 de agosto de 2022Taiwan MOFA Via Sipa USA / Legion-Media
Es lógico que Washington rompa este acuerdo con Pekín en torno a Taiwán, que no le sirve para romper la alianza ya no ideológica aunque sí comercial y geopolítica entre Pekín y Moscú, ambos cada vez más cerca desde que se arrecieran las sanciones de EE.UU. contra sus economías.
Entonces, EE.UU. ahora ha decidido rediseñar las relaciones internacionales, avivar viejos conflictos, y redefinir su interacción con países que veía como "potencias menores", que ya no lo son tanto.
En definitiva, *Washington patea la mesa geopolítica*, no a pesar de las dificultades financieras o comerciales que esto trae, sino justamente a partir de ellas mismas, porque la estabilidad comercial favorece a China, que mantiene un 'sprint' de crecimiento que EE.UU. no puede frenar desde la estabilidad y la "sana competencia" comercial que, bien o mal, ha venido imperando desde comienzos de los noventa.
Este es sin duda un raro "fin de las ideologías". Por un lado, no hay lucha entre sistemas o modelos económicos contrarios, sino entre distintas formas de capitalismo. Pero en paralelo también se van desempolvando los retratos de Chiang Kai-shek y Mao Tse-Tung, lo que recuerda el viejo choque ideológico como si su desenlace definitivo no hubiera tenido lugar.
EE.UU. quiere volver (y vaya que en cierta forma lo está logrando), al esplendor de la guerra fría en la que había cortinas de hierro, dos Chinas y la OTAN acechaba a Rusia.
*¿Una jugada defensiva o ofensiva? *
Al corto plazo *la jugada de Pelosi parece muy ofensiva y riesgosa* por la crisis mundial que se ha acelerado desde la llegada del presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, a la Casa Blanca. Pero, al largo plazo, puede ser vista más bien como defensiva porque su objetivo es bloquear el juego de China ante su acelerado crecimiento, que podría sobrepasar en pocos años a la economía estadounidense.
La apuesta de EE.UU. es frenar ese avance antes de que tenga efecto el aumento considerable en presupuesto militar de China, que se disparó como respuesta al conflicto ucraniano. 


> Este es sin duda un raro "fin de las ideologías". Por un lado, no hay lucha entre sistemas o modelos económicos contrarios, sino entre distintas formas de capitalismo.



*El teatro de operaciones* que emerge a partir de la visita de Pelosi *es fundamentalmente marítimo*. China es un país que puede ser cercado por sus costas, debido a que está rodeada por islas que son enemigas o potenciales enemigas. Además, su comercio depende mucho del estrecho de Malaca (paso comercial más transitado del mundo). 
La reciente Alianza estratégica militar entre Australia, Reino Unido y EE.UU. (Aukus), establecida el año pasado, ya había marcado una nueva cancha, incorporando al primero como país activo en la contienda actual que, con la anunciada fabricación de una flota de submarinos de propulsión nuclear, puede intervenir en el nuevo teatro de operaciones que se expande a todo el Indo-pacífico y especialmente en torno a las rutas comerciales chinas. 
Ahora, comenzaremos a ver la postura de los países que hacen parte de la "Ruta de la Seda 2.0", diseñada por Pekín, y la reacción de Europa, que *cada vez funge como aliada automática de EE.UU.* pero cuya crisis económica no aguanta más conflictos comerciales. 
*Pelosi, a la caza de votos*
Al evento debe darse también una lectura relacionada con los intereses internos (político-electorales) que ha sabido explotar bien Pelosi con su arribo a Taipei. Pensamos, sobre todo, en las elecciones de medio término.
Erigirse como *la "vanguardia antichina" roba votos al expresidente Donald Trump* (en campaña) y a los republicanos, que han lucido divididos a la hora de calificar el viaje.
Pelosi toma la iniciativa política y le da a los demócratas un "oxígeno nacionalista", que posiblemente le permita cosechar votos en noviembre.








 China anuncia contramedidas debido a la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán 
*La estrategia de China*
A China no le interesa un conflicto en sus fronteras. Tampoco le conviene intensificar la guerra comercial con EE.UU. ni mucho menos atizar ahora un conflicto con Taiwán.
Como se dice en el dominó: "quien va ganando la partida, no tranca el juego".
Pero China va a tener que actuar y como no se puede permitir una guerra en sus mares y estrechos, va a tener que presionar financieramente a Taiwán. Sería muy sabio de su parte si se inhibe de caer en la provocación, pero *tampoco puede mostrar una debilidad* que termine de aupar una reconsideración de Occidente sobre Taipei, cuyo gobierno es apenas reconocido ahora por un puñado de pequeños países y por ninguna potencia mundial.
Pekín se encuentra en una encrucijada, no debe alterar la estabilidad comercial que le da tantos dividendos, pero ello tampoco puede llevarlo a ser permisivo con la intención de EE.UU. de cambiar el estatus actual de Taiwán, porque su próximo paso puede ser aun más atrevido.
China es conocida por su sabiduría y paciencia, que ahora más que nunca tendrá que aplicar.
*Ociel Alí López es sociólogo, analista político y profesor de la Universidad Central de Venezuela. Ha sido ganador del premio municipal de Literatura 2015 con su libro Dale más gasolina y del premio Clacso/Asdi para jóvenes investigadores en 2004. Colaborador en diversos medios de Europa, Estados Unidos y América Latina.*
_Las declaraciones y opiniones expresadas en este artículo son de exclusiva responsabilidad de su autor y no representan necesariamente el punto de vista de RT_.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusia y largo plazo?
> Jajajaja.



Tan a largo plazo y con tanta paciencia que se han quitado el yugo de la judiada de encima,pasando por casi su descomposición,para reorganizarse y prosperar después de haberse deshecho de los monstruos peludos y narigudos. 
Son el nuevo faro de la cristiandad, y la última esperanza de Europa.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today* 

*Ucrania lanza dos ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande en Europa *

Publicado: 5 ago 2022 14:13 GMT 

La primera ofensiva provocó un incendio, mientras que la segunda impactó contra la zona del polígono industrial de la central.

La central nuclear de Zaporozhie.Foto: Sputnik 
Las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron este viernes dos ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande en Europa, en el plazo de unas horas, denunciaron desde la administración civil-militar de la ciudad de Energodar.
La primera ofensiva provocó *un incendio* en *una zona colindante* y causó el corte de dos líneas de transmisión que alimentan el equipo de conmutación necesario para el funcionamiento seguro de las unidades de la central.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

No sé como todavía puede dudar alguien, que todo lo que está pasando es un plan para tercermundializar Europa por parte de los propios gobernantes .

Lo que ha pasado en Francia apagando a las nucleares es lo equivalente a Sánchez enfadando a Argelia para que nos cortasen el gas. 

Buscan una crisis energética a lo bestia. Estamos en manos de criminales y sicarios. 









Francia anuncia el cierre de tres nucleares, 3,8 GW, por el calentamiento del agua de los ríos con la ola de calor


Se suma a la baja disponibilidad del parque nuclear francés, que está en su punto más bajo, con más del 50% en parada por corrosión o mantenimiento.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

ES UNA SECTA ! 

El discurso apocalíptico del criminal Fidel Castro al final se ha impuesto. 

El catastrofismo epidémico es la nueva religión que reemplaza al cristianismo.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HIJOS DE PUTA:



Menudo "ejército" ruso de hijoputas violadores, asesinos y ladrones que campan a sus anchas armados.
Este es el vídeo del final del soldado ucraniano al que castraron salvajemente a lo vivo.
Se observa cómo aún está vivo y convulsionando para posteriormente asesinarlo.
Salvajes es poco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2022)

Todo el planeta sería tercer mundo si no fuese por los inventos occidentales. 
El petróleo que ha hecho millonarios a los árabes seguiría siendo un líquido negro debajo de la arena del desierto y los jeques que tienen los mayores yates además de millones de musulmanes que se han enriquecido, seguirían viviendo en jaimas montando en los camellos si no llegan a recibir todos los años miles y miles de millones de euros y dólares generados de la esclavitud de los occidentales. 

De no ser por los miles de toneladas de trigo que occidente regala a África, las hambrunas pararían esa explosión demográfica que es lo que realmente está poniendo en peligro el planeta. 

Los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta que han surgido en pocas décadas corresponden en su inmensa mayoría a los " países del tercer mundo " . Tan mal no les debe ir cuando los españoles no pueden ni mantener a un gato.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Menudo "ejército" ruso de hijoputas violadores, asesinos y ladrones que campan a sus anchas armados.
> Este es el vídeo del final del soldado ucraniano al que castraron salvajemente a lo vivo.
> Se observa cómo aún está vivo y convulsionando para posteriormente asesinarlo.
> Salvajes es poco.



LLegais un poco tarde, en las primeras semanas los ucranianos lograron coger algunos prisioneros y los torturaron salvajemente hasta la muerte. Entre aclamaciones de aprobación de parte de los otaneros del foro. Que por otra parte son muy aficionados a la casqueria. En esas semanas, los rusos ni abrian fuego contra los cuarteles, y soltaban a los prisioneros ucranianos.

Desconozco si el video es o no un montaje, pero a los nazis alemanes tambien les parecio una buena idea torturar a los rusos y hacerles todo tipo de tropelias, la cosa les salio bastante mal. Al final estas cosas siempre vuelven, no todos los rusos son tan calmados como Putin, y los que estan en la linea del frente o conocian a los asesinados tienen muchos motivos para estar cabreados.


----------



## NPI (6 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Era pregunta con trampa.
> 
> La muy liberal Francia acaba de nacionalizar el grupo EDF
> 
> ...



La tercera vez en lo que va de año 2022.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Tan a largo plazo y con tanta paciencia que se han quitado el yugo de la judiada de encima,pasando por casi su descomposición,para reorganizarse y prosperar después de haberse deshecho de los monstruos peludos y narigudos.
> Son el nuevo faro de la cristiandad, y la última esperanza de Europa.



Con la población alcohólica, abortera y la cantidad de familias desmembradas que tiene, claro que sí. Y ahora échale la culpa a la judiada y su yugo, jajajaja.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Ago 2022)

Desde un principio los ucranianos dijeron que no iban a hacer prisioneros, que si pillaban a un ruso lo iban a matar sí o sí, a no ser que fuese comandante, que entonces lo utilizarían para intercambio.

a partir de ahí....


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Le confieso que me ha revuelto el estómago. Ese supremacismo clasista, ese odio contra lo popular (no nos engañemos: no sólo piensa que el pueblo ucraniano es estúpido. Piensa que todos los pueblos son estúpidos), el creerse bendecido por una cagarruta de Nietzsche y Spengler y en último término un misantropismo que estaría dispuesto a cargarse al 90% de la población.
> 
> Da mucho asco esta gente. Ojalá les derroten pronto y para siempre.



Porque metes a Spengler en esto? Spengler no habla mal de lo popular ni tiene nada que ver con lo que dice este subnormal


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Tan a largo plazo y con tanta paciencia que se han quitado el yugo de la judiada de encima,pasando por casi su descomposición,para reorganizarse y prosperar después de haberse deshecho de los monstruos peludos y narigudos.
> Son el nuevo faro de la cristiandad, y la última esperanza de Europa.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (6 Ago 2022)

He abierto hoy una botella de *Жемчужина Крыма, *producida en Bakhmut.


----------



## ccartech (6 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Rusia Today*
> 
> *¿El fin de la globalización? Lo que se rompe con la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán y la arriesgada apuesta defensiva de EE.UU. contra China *
> Ociel Alí López
> ...



Por lo que escuche hoy, no olviden Servia y Kosovo, y no descarten una nueva invasion de EEUU a Afganistan


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

@NS 4, post: 41897834, member: 135360"]
Proyectas tus doblepensares de una manera abrumadora..

Que cojones sabes tu porque las personas se quedan sin descendencia...y porque lo han elegido asi?

*¿Y usted sí lo sabe?. Yo hablo por mí y por muchos que pensarán como yo. Que haya otras razones también me parece perfecto*

Intuyo que en un gran porcentaje influye el individualismo atroz que camuflan a traves del clever together, calentologia, genaro y demas mierdas sulfuradas...mientras por dentro se sienten pequeños dioses...incapaces de darse a nadie...mas alla de sus impulsos concupiscentes...pero las razones ultimas pueden ser muy variopintas.

*Y lo son y me parecen muy bien y son libres para tomar sus propias decisiones*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ccartech (6 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Esto no interesa a Amnistia Proputin:



Esto es de enfermos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El grupo de mercenarios nazi Wagner ha conseguido reclutar 1.000 nuevos mercenarios tras su paso por los penales rusos.
> 
> Lo curioso es que después de 6 meses en las filas del grupo nazi, los reclusos obtienen el indulto presidencial.



Copiado de Zelensky. Zelensky es un creador visionario y lo vio primero


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (6 Ago 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Porque metes a Spengler en esto? Spengler no habla mal de lo popular ni tiene nada que ver con lo que dice este subnormal



Yo no digo nada ni a favor ni en contra de Spengler. A quien he leído y me ha parecido de una mediocridad pasmosa. 

Lo que digo es que personajes como el del vídeo retuercen un buen puñado de ideas anteriores, entre ellas las de Spengler, para arrimar el ascua a su ucraniana sardina.


----------



## Caracalla (6 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cuba es una mierda comparada con los países ricos, si la comparamos con alguno de sus vecinos sale ganando por goleada.
> 
> Hablando de insulina
> 
> ...



Defender lo indefendible no tiene sentido. Argentina, Venezuela o Chile son paises donde la calidad de vida, a pesar de ser mala, esta mil veces por encima de Cuba.

De verdad... China estaba mucho peor que Cuba en 1970. Y hoy es seguramente el pais más poderoso del planeta.

Solo hay que ver lo que ha hecho el PCCh y aprender. Todo lo demás es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Quien se tiene que independizar es la China continental del PCCh. Si pasara eso se acabarían todos los líos con Taiwan.



Música dedicada:


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Ago 2022)

Rusos bombardeando la central nuclear, están como una puta cabra.

Los militares rusos bombardearon la central nuclear #Zaporizhzhia por segunda vez en las últimas horas: se registraron tres impactos en el sitio de la estación. La estación de nitrógeno-oxígeno y el edificio auxiliar combinado sufrieron daños.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dos días entre nosotros y YA SABES... es que... por favor y con MAS CONSPIRANOIAS y bobadas tales...
> 
> A ver INDIGENTE: el programa nuclear pakistaní une a Corea del Norte e Irán... que te parece que tienen en común todos los programas NUCULARES...
> 
> ...



Te canta el pozo a chorizo 

Sin acritud


----------



## EsDeDinamita (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Rusos bombardeando la central nuclear, están como una puta cabra.
> 
> Los militares rusos bombardearon la central nuclear #Zaporizhzhia por segunda vez en las últimas horas: se registraron tres impactos en el sitio de la estación. La estación de nitrógeno-oxígeno y el edificio auxiliar combinado sufrieron daños.



¿Los rusos se bombardean a sí mismos en una central nuclear? Extraño


----------



## INE (6 Ago 2022)

Rusia vencerá, Dios y la verdad están de su lado.


----------



## Bartleby (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## kerevienteya (6 Ago 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Una Ucrania joven ahora se da cuenta de que le gobierna una panda de mangantes. Que se han subido el sueldo y mandan a chavales de 18 años a morir. Como el hijo de una que conoce que ha muerto como carne de cañón y la madre está destrozada. 
Los tíos que conoce en el frente tiene "cero" de moral, saben que son enviados a morir, sin cobertura artillera o aérea. Que son zombis...
Pero seguro que la tipa volvería a votar a zelensky.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .... si androids tampoco vas a tener. Vas a tener un chisme de 15 euros para llamar por teléfono y ya. Es que ni comprendes lo que quiero decir: lo superfluo e innecesario es éso, superfluo e innecesario. Se va a gastar energía en lo necesario y en nada más.
> 
> Es que os negais a aceptar que esto se acaba. Iros mentalizando y os costará mucho menos adaptaros.



No se yo, no es que sea un "visionario", pero los Smartphones creo que no van a desaparecer, es más, van para largo.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver si entiendes la diferencia en China y occidente.
> 
> Aquí Florentino llama al ministro de turno pidiendo un par de leyes a favor y que le paguen una morterada por hacer unas zanjas y luego taparlas y en 15 días tiene el tema solucionado.
> 
> Si al Florentino chino se le ocurre hacer esa llamada al ministro equivalente chino es muy probable que durante el próximo partido del real madrid chino aprovechen el descanso para sacar al florentino chino al centro del campo y volarle los sesos. La primera vez puede que no, pero si se le ocurre insistir dalo por hecho.



Que ejemplo más desafortunado. Da por hecho de que en China no hay corrupción. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Lo mismo el florentino chino obtiene ese par de leyes a favor y le proponga el ministro multiplicar las zanjas por 50 a cambio de emplear a unas docenas de parientes y recomendados del partido comunista. Eso si, no hay duda de que le vuelan la cabeza si un corrupto "del sistema" tiene la desgracia de caer "fuera del sistema".


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> El enano es un master strategist



Lo de sustituir los clientes europeos por asiáticos y africanos es eso, propaganda. Rusia va a tardar en diversificar sus clientes tanto o más tiempo de lo que Europa tardará en encontrar nuevos proveedores. Los gaseoductos no se hacen de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo saben, lo saben, y actúan para ser ellos quienes sobrevivan. También es cierto que en esas élites hay mucho talibán protestante, que está convencido de formar parte de los elegidos por Dios para sobrevivir.
> 
> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que esa gente apuesta por dividir a la Humanidad en dos partes, como paso previo a declarar a una gran parte de los actuales humanos como no verdaderamente humanos, y por tanto destinados a la misma suerte que el resto de los animales.
> 
> ...



El mensaje que cita es optimista. No habemos 7500 millones de almas en la tierra, sino que estamos a punto de superar los 8.000 en los próximos meses. Yo personalmente creo que no hay plan maestro alguno y simplemente se está improvisando sobre la marcha.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues deberías. Tendemos a pensar que los del pico de la pirámide son más listos, o más despiadados, o tienen algún mérito o alguna capacidad especial que nosotros no tenemos: no lo son, son imbéciles como el que más, incluso gilipollas total. Además tienen muchísima menos capacidad de acción que los mierdas que estamos debajo, y son por supuesto mucho más prescindibles. Las élites son por definición inservibles, irrelevantes, a una pirámide le quitas el vértice y se queda un zigurat. DPM, sigue teniéndose en pie. Le quitas la base y al carajo la pirámide.



Tenemos un ejemplo práctico a partir de marzo del 2020 con el confinamiento: Más del 75% de los puestos de trabajo son totalmente prescindibles para la sociedad. El mundo funcionaría perfectamente teniendo a esos trabajadores recluidos en sus casas tocándose los cojones con menos gasto energético, menos contaminación y polución. Si usted trabaja en una empresa esencial comprobó como funcionó perfectamente, si usted era directivo, "adminsitrativo" o en cualquier puesto semejante comprobó como nadie en su empresa le echó en falta.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cada misil lleva 10 cabezas nucleares independientes y varios señuelos, cada cabeza se separa del cohete portador y vuela hacia su objetivo, incluso maniobrando en vuelo rasante, a ver como coño un sistema antimisiles va a destruir en vuelo a TODAS las cabezas y a los señuelo, la única solución es intentar un ataque preventivo para tratar de destruir los misiles dentro de los silos de lanzamiento, y eso colocaría al agresor como responsable de la hecatombe y tampoco le garantizaria destruir todas las cabezas nucleares del enemigo.



Pero es que es peor todavía, los EEUU tienen decenas de submarinos nucleares dotados de misiles, por lo que son prácticamente silos móviles que no se saben donde están hasta que no lanzan su carga. Rusia por su parte tiene menos submarinos, pero dispone de camiones móviles circulando por Siberia.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuantos habitantes habia en 1932 en el mundo, años del comienzo de la motorización masiva? unos 2.500 mas o menos, ¿cuantos hay ahora? 8.000 me parece, pues eso, si eliminamos la motorización hasta llegar a 1932, hay que eliminar a 6.000 millones de habitantes.



España ha llegado a tener 20 millones de habitantes (~1900) sin utilizar el petróleo, pesticidas y fertilizantes. Es decir, España era "sostenible" con 20 millones de habitantes, lo que viene a ser un 50% de la población actual, que si bien con la mejora de los procesos agrícolas bien podríamos estar hablando que España puede mantener de forma ecológica a una población superior a los 30-35 millones de habitantes. ¿Cuántos países en el mundo tienen ese ratio? ¿Y en Asia?.

Evidentemetne antes del apocalipsis tratarían de invadirnos para apoderarse de nuestros recursos, cosa que por otra parte ha sido una constante histórica hasta 1500. ¿Cuándo olvidamos eso?


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La evidente solución a todo eso es la Economía Central Planificada, pero claro, eso es comunismo, mejor la mano invisible del Mercado, donde va a parar.



Es un cambio de chip brutal para la sociedad. En realidad es absurdo y simpre ha sido una pésima idea que el transporte al trabajo conlleve hasta una hora u hora y media de tiempo, sumemosle el gasto energético que conlleva. Lo lógico es vivir muy cerca del puesto de trabajo y que los servicios básicos de los hijos también estén cerca. Eso de montarse en un SUV-Tanque para llevar los hijos al colegio y luego recorrer 20 km al trabajo es un despropósito. Pero claro, hay que cambiar muchas cosas como qué es la vivienda, no como el sitio donde te van a enterrar en vida, sino una propiedad que se usa mientras sea necesaria.

Esto nos da dos posibles enfoques: El clásico comunista de ver las viviendas como "soluciones habitacionales" que se asignan al trabajador (¿de por vida como las VPO?), o el enfoque actual que está teniendolo todo, el "pago por servicio", que no deja de ser el alquiler de la vivienda de toda la vida.

La vivienda en propiedad cerca del trabajo era para cuando uno entraba y se jubilaba en la misma empresa, hoy día eso no ocurre, por lo que en muchos casos la propiedad de la vivienda solo tendrá sentido cuando uno se jubila.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Esto no interesa a Amnistia Proputin:



Lo próximo supongo que será lo de superar los vídeos de los narcos mexicanos.


----------



## willbeend (6 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Rusia vencerá, Dios y la verdad están de su lado.



Es conmovedor ese video con ese temazo, cierto?


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todo el planeta sería tercer mundo si no fuese por los inventos occidentales.
> El petróleo que ha hecho millonarios a los árabes seguiría siendo un líquido negro debajo de la arena del desierto y los jeques que tienen los mayores yates además de millones de musulmanes que se han enriquecido, seguirían viviendo en jaimas montando en los camellos si no llegan a recibir todos los años miles y miles de millones de euros y dólares generados de la esclavitud de los occidentales.
> 
> De no ser por los miles de toneladas de trigo que occidente regala a África, las hambrunas pararían esa explosión demográfica que es lo que realmente está poniendo en peligro el planeta.
> ...



Los inventos de China (papel, pólvora, imprenta,..) son los que posibilitaron los "inventos occidentales".
Inglaterra fue la que creó a esos jeques, como testaferros para apoderarse de los territorios con petróleo .
África les envía minerales de todas clases (uranio, hierro, cobre, petróleo, gas,...) mas productos del agro (café, cacao, frutas,..), mas pescado. Sin África, Europa vuelve a la edad media, en cambio África puede vivir sin Europa.
Los países del tercer mundo son los que pagan las cuentas del primer mundo, ¿Para quiénes se creó el FMI y el BM?


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 Ago 2022)

África es una paranoia occidental y un delirio entre obsceno y romántico de pollas enhiestas, vaginas abisales y senos lechosos deseosos de esclavizar o ser esclavizado por ellos.
Jamás produjo otra cosa que sexo, esclavitud, proles incontables y muerte,,, muerte tan serenamente aceptada como la fatalidad animal y lúbrica de ese plasma amniótico y abisal donde sumergida se nutre y reparte a su vez por sus múltiples pezones.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ago 2022)

La tercera guerra mundial no ha hecho mas que comenzar, vamos a ver en unos dias como EEUU comienza la guerra contra Iran, tambien veremos a china invandiendo Taiwan.


----------



## dedalo00 (6 Ago 2022)

*Mercenario estadounidense cuenta cómo su unidad fue abandonada por militares ucranianos*


*Ukrainian Defenses Collapse Along The Entire Frontline In Donbas*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ago 2022)

Blasfemo



INE dijo:


> Rusia vencerá, Dios y la verdad están de su lado.


----------



## dedalo00 (6 Ago 2022)

*Mariúpol: crónicas de una ciudad rusa (Parte 1) - Documental de RT*
 Olga y Pável son de Mariúpol y no tienen la menor duda: la ciudad que los vio nacer es rusa. Con el inicio de la operación militar especial, Mariúpol emprendió el regreso a sus raíces, pero ese camino no es fácil: ha estado sembrado de sacrificios y sufrimiento, por lo menos desde que en el 2014 su pueblo manifestó una voluntad que no podía agradar a Kiev. Olga y Pável lo saben y nos presentan a unas gentes cuyas historias conforman toda una crónica de la resistencia de una ciudad. 


*Mariúpol: crónicas de una ciudad rusa (Parte 2) - Documental de RT*
Olga y Pável son de Mariúpol y no tienen la menor duda: la ciudad que los vio nacer es rusa. Con el inicio de la operación militar especial, Mariúpol emprendió el regreso a sus raíces, pero ese camino no es fácil: ha estado sembrado de sacrificios y sufrimiento, por lo menos desde que en el 2014 su pueblo manifestó una voluntad que no podía agradar a Kiev. Olga y Pável lo saben y nos presentan a unas gentes cuyas historias conforman toda una crónica de la resistencia de una ciudad. 


*Mariúpol: crónicas de una ciudad rusa (Parte 4) - Documental de RT*
Olga y Pável son de Mariúpol y no tienen la menor duda: la ciudad que los vio nacer es rusa. Con el inicio de la operación militar especial, Mariúpol emprendió el regreso a sus raíces, pero ese camino no es fácil: ha estado sembrado de sacrificios y sufrimiento, por lo menos desde que en el 2014 su pueblo manifestó una voluntad que no podía agradar a Kiev. Olga y Pável lo saben y nos presentan a unas gentes cuyas historias conforman toda una crónica de la resistencia de una ciudad.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de sustituir los clientes europeos por asiáticos y africanos es eso, propaganda. Rusia va a tardar en diversificar sus clientes *tanto o más tiempo de lo que Europa tardará en encontrar nuevos proveedores*. Los gaseoductos no se hacen de la noche a la mañana.




Si claro!, sobran proveedores de gas y petróleo... los pateas detrás de cualquier puerta.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A ver, lo comento porque es un típico error hablar de la densidad energética de los combustibles antes de las pérdidas enormes que produce la combustión. Si en España los coches particulares consumen entre todos 20MM de litros de combustibles, es muy típico hacer la equivalencia de 9.9 KWh/l y salir con que sustotuir los coches necesita 200TWh . Y esto es lo erróneo, son 40-50 los que consumiría un parque móvil igual al actual pero todo en forma de Tesla 3. Podría ser menos con coches más pequeños y ligeros.
> 
> Luego es evidente que la revolución eléctrica no va a ser con litio porque todo apunta a que no hay suficiente, y tampoco parece probable que se puedan sustituir en razón 1:1 los actuales coches por monstruos de 2Tm a baterías. Habrá que ir a vehículos más ligeros y/o a muchas restricciones en ciudad que desincentiven el uso del coche: sólo el diario ir y venir al trabajo de los estadounidenses en sus coches gasta más petróleo que todos los aviones del mundo. Así que habrá cambios hacia el teletrabajo, nuevos modos de transporte colectivo de baja densidad y alta flexibilidad y mil pequeñas cosas más. Más ferrocarril y puede que cosas que ahora solo estan en tableros de diseño.
> 
> ...



Para comentar que una batería conforme se va descargando aporta menos "poder" que un tanque de combustible que se va consumiendo, esto lo puedes comprobar con las patinetas eléctricas que cuando la batería baja del 50% de carga comienza a entrar en modo de ahorro de energía y da menos poder traducido en velocidad. Así también el tiempo de carga de una batería es mucho más largo que carga un tanque de combustible, por decir solo algunas.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todo el planeta sería tercer mundo si no fuese por los inventos occidentales.
> El petróleo que ha hecho millonarios a los árabes seguiría siendo un líquido negro debajo de la arena del desierto y los jeques que tienen los mayores yates además de millones de musulmanes que se han enriquecido, seguirían viviendo en jaimas montando en los camellos si no llegan a recibir todos los años miles y miles de millones de euros y dólares generados de la esclavitud de los occidentales.
> 
> De no ser por los miles de toneladas de trigo que occidente regala a África, las hambrunas pararían esa explosión demográfica que es lo que realmente está poniendo en peligro el planeta.
> ...



- Si hablamos de avances tecnológicos cuando Europa estaba en la edad de piedra y eran recolectores-cazadores en Medio Oriente u Oriente Próximo en las primeras ciudades de Ur y Uruk ya se había establecido la agricultura y ganadería a una escala que permitía mantener a sus ciudadanos en asentamientos estables.
- Las miles de toneladas de trigo que vierten EEUU principalmente como ayuda a diversas partes del mundo y en especial a África, solo ha traído hambruna y guerras, y estas supuestas donaciones de buena voluntad tienen una trampa, se realizan de los excedentes de producción para evitar que el precio de este cereal se desplome con la consiguiente crisis en occidente. 
- Y si tienes razón, el TERCER MUNDO, como lo llamas, puede sobrevivir sin occidente ya que de penurias y guerras no les puedes contar nada, el que no puede sobrevivir es OCCIDENTE sin el TERCER MUNDO ya que sin energía y materias primas de nada vale la tecnología.
- La bascula ya ha comenzado a inclinarse y si revisas la mayoría de científicos e ingenieros salen de esos países del TERCER MUNDO, así China e India van avanzando en tanto OCCIDENTE va quedando rezagado y la baja de la natalidad es la señal inequívoca de su cada vez más tenue luz, que alguna vez ilumino el sendero.

As☺61 es la vida.


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Es conmovedor ese video con ese temazo, cierto?



Muy bueno pero el mejor sin duda es este:


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

Los precios de la energía en el Reino Unido están en niveles cuasi inasumibles
y comienzan lo movimientos de respuesta entre una población exhausta.
un grupo anónimo 'Don't Pay UK' ha lanzado una campaña en la que pide
a 1 millón de británicos que no paguen sus facturas de energía el 1 de octubre, 
cuando se espera que los precios suban de nuevo:









UK energy boycott campaign — RT DE The campaign has set itself a target: one million Britons must sign before it will call for the end of energy bills by October 1st. In the meantime, it has caused a wide range of press echoes and even the government has commented on it.


The campaign has set itself a target: one million Britons must sign before it will call for the end of energy bills by October 1st. In the meantime, it has




detv.us


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

[


Teuro dijo:


> Que ejemplo más desafortunado. Da por hecho de que en China no hay corrupción. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Lo mismo el florentino chino obtiene ese par de leyes a favor y le proponga el ministro multiplicar las zanjas por 50 a cambio de emplear a unas docenas de parientes y recomendados del partido comunista. Eso si, no hay duda de que le vuelan la cabeza si un corrupto "del sistema" tiene la desgracia de caer "fuera del sistema".



Claro que hay corrupción. Pero a diferencia de aquí se persigue y se castiga muy en serio.

Además aquí hacerle leyes a favor a Florentino y pagarle por abrir zanjas por la mañana y taparlas por la tarde ni es considerado corrupción. Es lo más habitual del mundo. Es lo que se espera.



Teuro dijo:


> Tenemos un ejemplo práctico a partir de marzo del 2020 con el confinamiento: *Más del 75% de los puestos de trabajo son totalmente prescindibles para la sociedad.* El mundo funcionaría perfectamente teniendo a esos trabajadores recluidos en sus casas tocándose los cojones con menos gasto energético, menos contaminación y polución. Si usted trabaja en una empresa esencial comprobó como funcionó perfectamente, si usted era directivo, "adminsitrativo" o en cualquier puesto semejante comprobó como nadie en su empresa le echó en falta.



El PIB cayó un 11 % o un 12 % y cagando leches los pusieron a trabajar a todos poniendo en riesgo su salud. Mal ejemplo.


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Rusos bombardeando la central nuclear, están como una puta cabra.
> 
> Los militares rusos bombardearon la central nuclear #Zaporizhzhia por segunda vez en las últimas horas: se registraron tres impactos en el sitio de la estación. La estación de nitrógeno-oxígeno y el edificio auxiliar combinado sufrieron daños.



Nivel mental de tu post ? Vamos a averiguarlo.

1.- La central nuclear está controlada por las tropas rusas. Por tanto si bombardean la central sería contra sus propias tropas.

2.- La toma de esta central ya estuvo plagada de mentiras ucras. El video de las bengalas fue alucinante. 

3.- Los rusos siguen respetando objetivos civiles en territorio ucra, puentes, vías férreas, no así Ucrania que territorio no controlado hace las mayores barbaridades posibles. 

4.- Los rusos están reportando ataques de drones cargados de explosivos en dicha central.

5.- Si los rusos deseasen dañar la central ,como está en su poder, colocarían explosivos en los puntos neurálgicos. No bombardearian.

Todo esto indica q es una falsedad de tomo y lomo como podría comprender cualquier subnormal.

Así que eres o muy subnormal o un divulgador consciente de mentiras. Ya sé q en el hilo de txusky no te enteras de nada y haya q venir a este a enterarte. Pero mejor calla y lee . Publica mejor en ese hilo de casquería sino serás ignorado por todos aquí.


----------



## coscorron (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de sustituir los clientes europeos por asiáticos y africanos es eso, propaganda. Rusia va a tardar en diversificar sus clientes tanto o más tiempo de lo que Europa tardará en encontrar nuevos proveedores. Los gaseoductos no se hacen de la noche a la mañana.



Es así pero también lo es a la inversa... Rusia juega con una ventaja no puede compensar ventas en volumen de momento pero con la subida de precios mantiene e incluso mejora los ingresos.


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Ago 2022)

*Viktor Orban: “La Unión Europea no es nuestro jefe. 
Somos una nación húngara independiente y soberana”*





El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, arremetió contra la Unión Europea el lunes por la noche en una publicación de Facebook, recordando a sus seguidores que Bruselas no dicta los asuntos europeos.
«La Unión Europea no está en Bruselas. La Unión Europea está en Viena, Budapest y Varsovia, Berlín y Madrid», dijo el primer ministro.

«Bruselas no es nuestro jefe. Somos una nación húngara independiente y soberana. Tomamos decisiones juntos. Si no son buenos para nosotros, se lo diremos. Si no son buenos y podemos prevenirlos, no se tomará la decisión común».
Orban ha aparecido en los titulares internacionales en las últimas semanas por sus contundentes declaraciones criticando las políticas de Occidente.
El 28 de julio, el primer ministro criticó el apoyo de la OTAN a Kiev durante una reunión en Viena con el canciller austriaco Karl Nehammer.
«La evaluación húngara es que el concepto de que la OTAN apoye a Ucrania con armas y oficiales de entrenamiento, y a los ucranianos que luchan contra los rusos, es una construcción que ahora se ha demostrado que no resulta en una victoria ucraniana». Orban dijo en una conferencia de prensa.
El primer ministro ha sido un obstáculo entre los líderes europeos para subirse a bordo de la dura campaña de sanciones de Bruselas contra Rusia, particularmente un embargo total de gas natural ruso.
En sus comentarios criticando a la OTAN, Orban también hizo referencia al hecho de que las sanciones a Moscú están causando graves dificultades económicas en el bloque. Dijo que se debe llegar a un acuerdo pacífico en Ucrania porque su ausencia estimulará la recesión económica en la UE que irá acompañada de inestabilidad política.
El primer ministro también defendió un comentario que había hecho el 23 de julio y que generó titulares internacionales, cuando advirtió a los húngaros que no se mezclaran con «no europeos».
Esto hizo que su antigua consejera Zsuzsa Hegedus renunciara, por sus palabras, que ella describió como «un texto nazi puro».









Viktor Orban: "La Unión Europea no es nuestro jefe. Somos una nación húngara independiente y soberana"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2022)

No veo a la agencia internacional de energía atómica pronunciarse.

La oiea otro chiringo globalista

"Terrorismo nuclear": Rusia denuncia tres ataques ucranianos a la mayor central de Europa que pudieron causar una "avería radiactiva"


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> - Si hablamos de avances tecnológicos cuando Europa estaba en la edad de piedra y eran recolectores-cazadores en Medio Oriente u Oriente Próximo en las primeras ciudades de Ur y Uruk ya se había establecido la agricultura y ganadería a una escala que permitía mantener a sus ciudadanos en asentamientos estables.
> - Las miles de toneladas de trigo que vierten EEUU principalmente como ayuda a diversas partes del mundo y en especial a África, solo ha traído hambruna y guerras, y estas supuestas donaciones de buena voluntad tienen una trampa, se realizan de los excedentes de producción para evitar que el precio de este cereal se desplome con la consiguiente crisis en occidente.
> - Y si tienes razón, el TERCER MUNDO, como lo llamas, puede sobrevivir sin occidente ya que de penurias y guerras no les puedes contar nada, el que no puede sobrevivir es OCCIDENTE sin el TERCER MUNDO ya que sin energía y materias primas de nada vale la tecnología.
> - La bascula ya ha comenzado a inclinarse y si revisas la mayoría de científicos e ingenieros salen de esos países del TERCER MUNDO, así China e India van avanzando en tanto OCCIDENTE va quedando rezagado y la baja de la natalidad es la señal inequívoca de su cada vez más tenue luz, que alguna vez ilumino el sendero.
> ...



habría que analizar qué derecho de propiedad tienen los árabes sobre el líquido negro que lleva ahí millones de años y es como el aire o el agua del mar. 
El valor del petróleo y resto de materias primas se lo da la tecnología inventada por los occidentales sino seguirían viviendo como viven en muchas partes de África, Asia y América del sur : En tribus de la edad de piedra.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Ago 2022)

Les ha salido un grano muy grande.


Rusia y Turquía han llegado a acuerdos comerciales para hacer transacciones en Rublos.

Un gran grano les ha salido a la OTAN. Me atrevo a decir que este acuerdo se va a llevar por delante.

El covid.
El mono
El calentamiento global
La violencia de género


Absolutamente todo, todo lo fabricado por el NWO está en peligro con esta alianza...años de mierda y les acaban de cagar el alma.

Voy a celebrarlo.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Una carnicería sin sentido


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda El ataque contra los suburbios de Donetsk, donde las tropas ucranianas llevan ocho años atrincheradas, ha comenzado finalmente con el ejérci…




slavyangrad.es











Una carnicería sin sentido


06/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


El ataque contra los suburbios de Donetsk, donde las tropas ucranianas llevan ocho años atrincheradas, ha comenzado finalmente con el ejército de la RPD y apoyo de la artillería rusa. Avdeevka está siendo atacada. Y también la localidad de Peski, que se considera clave para Avdeevka. Los destacamentos de asalto de Donbass ya han conseguido avanzar allí. A lo largo de la última semana, la población de Donetsk, que ha sido objeto de bombardeos desde Peski, ha podido ver las nubes de humo sobre ese lugar, una imagen que lleven ocho años esperando. Hace tiempo que no quedan civiles en Peski, que ha sido convertido en un área sólidamente fortificada.

La esperanza es que la línea del frente se aleje finalmente de Donetsk y que la población pueda dejar de tener miedo a salir. La seriedad de la ofensiva se puede juzgar por la reacción al otro lado. No por lo que diga el habitual contador de historias del régimen de Kiev, Oleksiy Arestovich, que parece la ambulancia de la televisión ucraniana, sino por lo que dicen quienes están en las trincheras de Peski, que califican estar allí como un infierno.

Esas son las impresiones de un soldado ucraniano, Serhiy Gnezdilov, que lucha en Peski. Su carta fue publicada en las redes sociales ucranianas (y ha sido confirmada por la irritada reacción de Kiev, que acusa al soldado de cobardía, pero que no niega lo que dice).

_¿Qué más hay para perder, qué más me pueden quitar en este sexto día de infierno personal en Peski, a un kilómetro de la primera calle de la ciudad ucraniana de Donetsk? Los cuerpos de aquellos a los que quiero más que a mi familia se encuentran bajo el calor de las trincheras aplastados por proyectiles de 152 mm. Como escribí antes, 6500 proyectiles por cada pueblo en menos de 24 horas. 

Es así desde hace seis días ya y es difícil saber qué número de nuestra infantería sigue vivo bajo este fuego.

No, no me quejo. 

Dos morteros de 82 y 120 mm están trabajando de nuestro lado. A veces se despiertan dos cañones y aprietan hacia Donetsk.

Prácticamente no respondemos. No hay fuego de contrabatería, nada, el enemigo pone sus proyectiles de artillería en nuestras trincheras sin problemas y destruye las posiciones fortificadas con cemento en minutos, sin pausa y con descanso mínimo apretando nuestra línea de defensa.

Anteayer se destruyó la presa y el río arrastró muertos y heridos. No publicaré datos, está prohibido en nuestro país, pero no tienen ni idea del número y el porcentaje de nuestras bajas. 

Es una carnicería en la que el batallón simplemente aguanta la invasión con sus propios cuerpos.

Durante casi una semana, hemos estado esperando al menos algún refuerzo para golpear la artillería enemiga porque, repito, nos están quemando con impunidad con todo aquello en lo que es rico el ejército ruso. Hoy ha trabajado la aviación.

Estoy orgulloso de que el liderazgo del batallón se haya quedado aquí con nosotros. Kombat está con nosotros, todos están con nosotros, los heridos leves, se ponen una venda y vuelven en un par de horas a sus posiciones, si es que se puede llamar así a los agujeros sin fondo.

Hay una guerra.

Pero sin contrabatería, resulta una carnicería sin sentido en la que enormes cantidades de nuestra infantería muere cada día.

¿Querían la verdad? Ahí está la verdad al desnudo.

Las reservas fueron a las posiciones para cubrir el avance, pero cinco minutos después, de quince hombres solo había uno sano. 

Cuerpos tirados en el suelo. Si hay alguno leve, puede que tengas suerte y pueda salir andado. 

Solo se llevaron a un hombre herido. Gritaba durante todo el camino: ¿Dónde están los refuerzos? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué nos han abandonado? ¿Por qué nadie nos cubre?

No lo sé, tío, no sé por qué nadie nos cubre. Me avergüenza seguir de una pieza y no haber tenido más que sordera un par de veces.

Tuve que vomitar, cagar -perdón por el lenguaje- y vuelta a las trincheras.

Todas las reservas se han gastado, el equipamiento militar salta en llamas y el enemigo se aproxima y toma nuestras posiciones sin problema después de otro bombardeo de artillería. 

Ahora mismo, estamos perdiendo Peski, toda nuestra capacidad material y humana está casi agotada.

Denis, el hombre de Mariupol que me dijo “Bueno, creo a Arestovich, lo recuperaremos todo pronto”, está muerto. Resultó herido dos veces, le vendaron ahí mismo en las trincheras. Le dijeron: “Denchik, te tienen que evacuar”, pero respondió: “Chicos, no os voy a dejar”.

Resultó herido una vez y después de la segunda, siguió disparando. 

Todavía no hemos recogido el cuerpo. Yace en las ruinas de Peski, con los brazos extendidos y la mirada fija. Pide venganza. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su último deseo? ¿Cómo podemos todos dejar a Denis?

Confío en que sobreviviera al final. Porque no puede haber muerto, acaba de volver del hospital, acaba de pedir matrimonio a su novia. Dicen que después de una de las visitas simplemente desapareció. Enterrado bajo un montón de tierra. Pero creo que es un error y que está vivo. Una esperanza ingenua. 

Sé que a nuestro gobierno no le gusta pensar en voz alta. Pero no me ha quedado otra opción en el contexto de esta apología de la victoria y arestovichismo. La verdad no se debe escuchar, no se debe susurrar en conversaciones de salón. Por supuesto, recibiré una bala especial por esto, porque ¿cómo puede un Gobierno mentir a sus propios ciudadanos?

No me sorprendería si hoy alguien dijera “El agente del Kremlin Sirozha ha escupido un brillante plan para la victoria en el frente de Donetsk, pongámoslo en Mirotvorets”. 

Estoy cansado de decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora, en Peski, todo está bajo control, pero, por algún motivo, la situación está empeorando. 

Suenan las alarmas mientras nosotros cubrimos Peski con nuestros cuerpos._

*Suficientes cañones para Donetsk*

Esta carta del otro lado del frente requiere una aclaración. El soldado ucraniano afirma que no disponen de suficientes cañones. Sin embargo, Donetsk continúa siendo bombardeada y lo es tanto con proyectiles como con minas (en las que resulta herida la población civil). Ucrania tiene suficientes cañones.

No me gusta juzgar el verdadero estado del frente por una carta en las redes sociales. Sin embargo, lo que describe de Peski es una situación típica. Durante casi seis meses, la columna vertebral del principal ejército profesional de Ucrania ha sido golpeado. Quedan escasas unidades con capacidad de combate y en las que dominen los profesionales y en el frente se encuentran fundamentalmente reservistas movilizados reclutados en las calles y las playas. Muchos son de Ucrania occidental. Y no tienen ni la capacidad ni la voluntad de luchar.

Ahora, la situación es similar en los alrededores de Soledar y Artyomovsk. Aquí, la RPL y las tropas rusas han empujado lentamente a la primera línea de defensa ucraniana, se han aferrado a las ciudades y se lucha ya dentro de Soledar. Pero eso no significa que Ucrania no responda. Sus tropas intentaron contraatacar cerca de Artyomovsk. Tres batallones, con el apoyo de tanques y artillería se dirigieron a la localidad de Pokrovskoe. En un día, 300 soldados ucranianos murieron allí contra el muro de la compañía privada Wagner y las fuerzas aliadas. Después, los restos de los batallones ucranianos fueron expulsados, perdiendo seis tanques, cuatro blindados, vehículos de infantería y drones.

La superioridad de la artillería rusa es, en gran parte, gracias a Kiev. Zelensky ha trasladado parte de la artillería de Donbass a Jerson. Hay unos planes de ofensiva que ya todo el mundo conoce. Pero si esa aventura ocurre, Zelensky sufrirá un fracaso y las bajas serán en una escala más trágica que en Artyomovsk.

Hay rumores de que el general Zaluzhny, comandante de las tropas ucranianas, ha exigido a Zelensky la vuelta de la artillería a Donbass para no perder los puntos clave en la defensa. Se refiere tanto a Avdeevka como a la línea Seversk-Artyomovsk, tras la que hay una vía directa a Slavyansk.

Al mismo tiempo, Zelensky afirmo que Ucrania no puede revertir la ventaja de artillería y personal de Rusia en Donbass. Es una afirmación medida para que se escuche en Occidente: una plegaria por más HIMARS, artillería autopropulsada CAESAR y obuses M777. Sin embargo, en personal, Ucrania tiene superioridad, eso no es ningún gran secreto aquí. Es más, en algunos frentes es muy superior. Por ejemplo, cuando la planta eléctrica de Uglegorsk fue liberada, el enemigo tenía tres veces más efectivos. Esto dice algo de la experiencia, entrenamiento y arte militar de las fuerzas aliadas, algo de lo que carecen las unidades ucranianas sin experiencia.


----------



## hikso (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> LLegais un poco tarde, en las primeras semanas los ucranianos lograron coger algunos prisioneros y los torturaron salvajemente hasta la muerte. Entre aclamaciones de aprobación de parte de los otaneros del foro. Que por otra parte son muy aficionados a la casqueria. En esas semanas, los rusos ni abrian fuego contra los cuarteles, y soltaban a los prisioneros ucranianos.
> 
> Desconozco si el video es o no un montaje, pero a los nazis alemanes tambien les parecio una buena idea torturar a los rusos y hacerles todo tipo de tropelias, la cosa les salio bastante mal. Al final estas cosas siempre vuelven, no todos los rusos son tan calmados como Putin, y los que estan en la linea del frente o conocian a los asesinados tienen muchos motivos para estar cabreados.



Muy cierto. Pero sigue estando mal, los rusos no deberían rebajarse al nivel de los ucranianos.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2022)

“Todo está a favor de Rusia en este momento. No me sorprendería dónde termina el equipo estadounidense. Es una tragedia que podría haberse evitado. Todo lo que teníamos que hacer era escuchar lo que Putin y los rusos decían desde 2008”. — Coronel Douglas Macgregor


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Ago 2022)

¿Será Zelenski el mejor agente secreto ruso de toda la historia?
¿El alivio del euro y la moderación en los precios del petróleo será un síntoma de desescalada? ¿O quizá la típica sensación de mejora antes del empeoramiento definitivo de la enfermedad?
Cautivos (por la ideología woke) y desarmados (por precios desorbitados y entregas a Ucrania de stocks) los ejércitos europeos... ¿qué va a pasar con la frontera sur?
La guerra en Ucrania... ¿favorece más a Rusia, a Estados Unidos o a China?
¿La raza alemana es muy subnormal o solo medianamente subnormal? ¿Quizá los planes eugenésicos de Hitler eran necesarios, pero habria que aplicarlos al 100% de la población german


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

*La ofensiva en Donbass continúa: la artillería trabaja constantemente en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Artemivsk*





__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Actualmente, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, la Milicia Popular de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como el PMC Wagner, están luchando intensamente en Artemovsk y en la dirección de Avdiivka.

*Dirección Artemovsk*

Ayer, el embajador de LPR en Rusia, Rodion Miroshnik, informó que las fuerzas aliadas irrumpieron en Artemovsk (las autoridades ucranianas lo llaman Bakhmut). Feroces combates comenzaron en la ciudad. Según el corresponsal militar Yevgeny Poddubny, "músicos" (como se llama a los combatientes de Wagner PMC) ingresaron a Artemovsk, pero aún es prematuro decir que lograron establecerse allí.

Ahora el ataque principal está en los "baluartes" del ejército ucraniano en los asentamientos de Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodnoye e Ivanohrad. Los corresponsales militares llaman a estos asentamientos las últimas líneas de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de Artemovsk y Soledar.

De hecho, la artillería de las tropas rusas está trabajando sin interrupción en las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas en Artemivsk. Es necesario facilitar al máximo la limpieza de la ciudad por parte de las unidades de infantería, que en un futuro próximo, y de eso no hay duda, será tomada por las fuerzas rusas y aliadas.

Varios corresponsales militares escriben sobre la importancia de los asentamientos de Krasnaya Gora y Paraskovievka. Están ubicados 12-15 km al noroeste de Artemovsk. Es allí donde se encuentran los obuses estadounidenses M777 y MLRS, desde los cuales se dispara contra las fuerzas rusas y aliadas.

*Dirección Avdeevskoe*

Avdiivka es otro objetivo clave para la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas y aliadas en el Donbass. Hasta ahora, la ofensiva contra Avdiivka avanza a un ritmo más lento que la ofensiva contra Artemovsk. Pero aquí también, las fuerzas rusas y aliadas ya están mostrando cierto éxito. No en vano, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha declarado anteriormente que el "verdadero infierno" está sucediendo en Avdiivka y Pisky.

Ahora la prensa ucraniana escribe que los civiles en Avdiivka se encuentran en condiciones inhumanas. Pero después de todo, ¿quién creó estas condiciones para ellos, convirtiendo a las personas en un "escudo humano" y rehenes?

*Dirección Zaporozhye*

Los bombardeos de artillería continúan en la región de Zaporozhye: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan periódicamente el territorio controlado por las tropas rusas. Ayer fue bombardeada la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya en Energodar. En respuesta, las tropas rusas infligieron daños por fuego en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikopol. Es desde allí que se dispara fuego a Energodar.

*Dirección de Jersón*

El bombardeo mutuo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa también continúa en la región de Kherson en el contexto de una ofensiva constantemente anunciada por las autoridades ucranianas, que aún no existe. Las tropas rusas atacan periódicamente las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Nikolaev y sus alrededores. La eliminación de la documentación militar de Nikolaev y la evacuación de los infantes de marina atestiguan el hecho de que en Kyiv, con todas las declaraciones beligerantes, en realidad, es bastante realista evaluar las perspectivas futuras de los eventos en la región de Nikolaev.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

empiezan las fisuras. lo lento a veces es rápido. depende donde y quien.
y el tiempo corre a favor de quien corre, el general invierno al revés y sin tiros de momento

*En Estados Unidos exigieron al congresista ucraniano Spartz suavizar las críticas a Ucrania y Zelensky*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Victoria Spartz en el centro, junto al presidente estadounidense Joe Biden

La congresista estadounidense Victoria Spartz es conocida por su evaluación crítica de las acciones de las autoridades ucranianas. El otro día, congresistas de los partidos demócrata y republicano exigieron que suavizara su posición sobre Kyiv, según informó CNN.

Spartz ni siquiera quería llevar a los congresistas a la frontera de Ucrania en un viaje. Sin embargo, la diputada fue por su propia cuenta. Después de este viaje, los congresistas comenzaron a acusar a Victoria Spartz de hacer más mal que bien con su visita a Europa del Este. Uno de los congresistas republicanos la llamó "el elefante en la tienda de porcelana".

Por supuesto, sería muy ingenuo clasificar a Spartz entre los partidarios de la paz en Ucrania. Esta diputada critica a las autoridades de Ucrania desde las otras posiciones -las acusa de falta de preparación adecuada para repeler la operación especial rusa, de corrupción y venta armas. Curiosamente, la propia Spartz, de 43 años, es de etnia ucraniana, además, inmigrante. El apellido de soltera de Victoria Spartz es Kulgeiko. Nació en Nosovka, región de Chernigov, creció en Chernigov. Spartz se mudó a los EE. UU. Ya en 2000, a la edad de 22 años, e hizo una carrera vertiginosa para un inmigrante allí.

A muchos en el Congreso no les gustan las críticas demasiado duras de Spartz al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky. Las incesantes críticas a Kyiv por parte del diputado son muy preocupantes para los representantes del "partido halcón" estadounidense, que incluye a muchos congresistas influyentes, tanto demócratas como republicanos.

Pero Spartz no es el único representante del establishment estadounidense que critica tanto las acciones de Zelensky como la política “ucraniana” de Estados Unidos en general. Por lo tanto, las preguntas de los escépticos son causadas por el suministro continuo de armas a Ucrania, una gran ayuda financiera en detrimento de la solución de las tareas políticas y económicas internas de los propios Estados Unidos.

Victoria Spartz, por ejemplo, considera corrupto al gobierno ucraniano. Otros congresistas temen que tales críticas puedan socavar la credibilidad de Zelensky al dañar las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania. Spartz, a su vez, acusa a los "halcones" de hacerle el juego al presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

Spartz solicitó recientemente una reunión con el presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el general Mark Milley. Cuando se reunieron, la diputada expresó su preocupación por la corrupción en Ucrania y la posible venta de armas estadounidenses que llegan como ayuda militar a Kyiv a terceros. Curiosamente, según varias fuentes, el general Milley no descartó estas preocupaciones.

La corrupción en Ucrania se considera en los Estados Unidos uno de los principales problemas que podrían impedir una mayor asistencia financiera y militar. Por otro lado, Washington simplemente no tiene otra opción: si deja de apoyar financieramente y con armas a Zelensky y su régimen, colapsará en una semana o dos, después de lo cual Rusia maximizará su influencia en Europa del Este.

Por lo tanto, no importa cuán corruptos sean Zelensky y su séquito, no importa cuántas armas se vendan “a la izquierda”, Estados Unidos seguirá patrocinando a Kyiv. De hecho, durante los años de la Guerra Fría, Washington tuvo que financiar y armar a muchos regímenes igualmente corruptos en América Latina, África y Asia, si tan solo resistieran la creciente influencia soviética.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Rusos bombardeando la central nuclear, están como una puta cabra.
> 
> Los militares rusos bombardearon la central nuclear #Zaporizhzhia por segunda vez en las últimas horas: se registraron tres impactos en el sitio de la estación. La estación de nitrógeno-oxígeno y el edificio auxiliar combinado sufrieron daños.



Al ignore por desinformador.
Para vomitar propaganda tan burda dedicate a escribir en LoPais.


----------



## Sony Crockett (6 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Muy bueno pero el mejor sin duda es este:



Y sobre todo conforeros, para los que ya peinamos algunas canas nunca lo olvideis:
CONTRA LA URSS PUDIMOS DISFRUTAR DE UNOS NIVELES DE LIBERTAD Y DERECHOS SOCIALES JAMÁS CONOCIDOS EN LA HISTORIA DE EUROPA.


----------



## Expected (6 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> África es una paranoia occidental y un delirio entre obsceno y romántico de pollas enhiestas, vaginas abisales y senos lechosos deseosos de esclavizar o ser esclavizado por ellos.
> Jamás produjo otra cosa que sexo, esclavitud, proles incontables y muerte,,, muerte tan serenamente aceptada como la fatalidad animal y lúbrica de ese plasma amniótico y abisal donde sumergida se nutre y reparte a su vez por sus múltiples pezones.



Levantarse y leer una prosa a primera hora tan versátilmente brillante es todo un placer. Enhorabuena


----------



## pepetemete (6 Ago 2022)

Esto salió hace un par de semanas, pero creo que es significativo:


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

En los comentarios bajo el post sobre el coronel muerto Ruslan Popov, @boris_rozhin encontró información interesante que se puede enlazar en una cadena.

Así, se informa de que Popov no tenía el rango de coronel, sino de capitán de primera, y fue abatido el 7 de mayo, durante mucho tiempo se le dio por desaparecido, y su cuerpo fue devuelto a Ucrania durante el intercambio de prisioneros, y después de todos los exámenes el 15 de julio fue identificado. El 18 de julio, Popov recibió el título de Héroe de Ucrania, a título póstumo.

Estas fechas, así como el hecho de que, a juzgar por las imágenes, Popov tenía entrenamiento de buceo, encajan con la batalla por la Isla de la Serpiente el 7 de mayo. Después de que las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraran de la isla, quedaron en ella 3 cuerpos de soldados de las AFU. Durante algún tiempo se creyó que podía tratarse de miembros del CSS A del SBU, pero la fecha de la muerte de Popov, así como la placa de uno de los muertos en la isla, pueden indicar que fue una unidad especial del GUR la que luchó en la Isla de la Serpiente el día 7, y que el cabo Popov se encontraba entre los muertos en combate con las fuerzas especiales rusas, y cuyo cuerpo no pudo ser recogido durante la retirada. La placa podría haber sido llevada por Popov por estar relacionada con la dirección naval.

La placa con el ancla en sí hizo mucho ruido después de que se publicara el vídeo en mayo, muchos pensaron en ese momento que los militares rusos estaban filmando... a los suyos. Pero no, los cuerpos eran 100% militares ucranianos. Y a la luz de nuevos hechos, esto se confirma aún más.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Y sobre todo conforeros, para los que ya peinamos algunas canas nunca lo olvideis:
> CONTRA LA URSS PUDIMOS DISFRUTAR DE UNOS NIVELES DE LIBERTAD Y DERECHOS SOCIALES JAMÁS CONOCIDOS EN LA HISTORIA DE EUROPA.



Efectivamente, mientras existía la URSS los remeros vivían mucho mejor que ahora, y esos tiempos ya no volverán…


----------



## faraico (6 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Esto salió hace un par de semanas, pero creo que es significativo:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147495



Será una troleada para despistar?

Ponía que a Kiev, no?

Sería desvelar las cartas.... Yo no me lo creo.


----------



## coscorron (6 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja. Espera a los juicios que le van a caer.



Estoy seguro de que el principal problema y preocupación ahora mismo en Gazprom son esos juicios.


----------



## Expected (6 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Será una troleada para despistar?
> 
> Ponía que a Kiev, no?
> 
> Sería desvelar las cartas.... Yo no me lo creo.



pues está bien hecha la troleada...la verdad.


----------



## Bartleby (6 Ago 2022)

Fijaos cómo la prensa otanista, poco a poco, va cambiando el relato, e introduciendo elementos que hace unos semanas serían impensables. Un día los ucranianos se darán cuenta que gracias a sus amigos atlantistas tendrán un país más pequeño.


----------



## Honkler (6 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Les ha salido un grano muy grande.
> 
> 
> Rusia y Turquía han llegado a acuerdos comerciales para hacer transacciones en Rublos.
> ...



Que Dios, Ala o como se llame, te oiga


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ago 2022)

Ya no se puede ir ni a una gala altruista, hay que ir con pies de plomo en Ucrania, Zelenski siempre listo para acusar al primero que se le cruza.

*Zelenski retira cientos de pasaportes diplomáticos a parlamentarios por salir de Ucrania en plena guerra*
La medida se da después de que algunos de los beneficiarios de estos pasaportes se hayan escudado en viajes oficiales de negocios para salir del país.

Uno de los casos más notorios es el de Nikolai Tischenko, miembro del partido oficialista Siervo del Pueblo, que viajó a República Checa *para acudir a una gala benéfica.* La noticia rápidamente se propagó y el parlamentario recibió duras críticas.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Rusia vencerá, Dios y la verdad están de su lado.



Filias y fobias aparte, y no conozco que nadie lo discute, el himno ruso es de largo el más bonito, se te pone la piel de gallina solo escucharlo.
Se le acerca, y de lejos, en mi opinión. el alemán.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ago 2022)

Mira si lo dije ayer y mira si han tardado xD Que mundo más triste, cualquiera que ose contradecir la decisión oficial de que Zelenski y todo lo que hagan los Ucranianos es heróico.....es cesado/tratado de espia/condenado o lo que se tercie. Yo dije que los iban a dejar sin ayudas económicas a amnistía internacional, ha sido peor, ni 24 horas han tardado en obligar a dimitir a su directora. Hay que tapar cualquier atrocidad cometida por los Ucranianos (que ninguno de los dos bandos son santos, por mucho que los medios intenten vender que el Ucraniano si lo es....pero a ver quien se atreve a decir lo contrario desde organismos oficiales, que ya hemos visto lo que pasa una y otra vez) Las próximas declaraciones de Amnistia internacional serán, Zelenski es un santo que viene a salvar Europa y los Rusos demonios que llegan desde el más infecto infierno....por favor no nos despidan.

Noticia de ayer por la tarde.
*Amnistía Internacional sostiene acusaciones contra Ucrania *
El gobierno ucraniano tuvo que atender otro frente, después de la publicación el jueves de un informe de Amnistía Internacional (AI) que acusa al ejército de poner a civiles en peligro con su defensa ante la invasión rusa.
Zelenski rechazó el informe y afirmó que "traslada la responsabilidad del agresor a la víctima".
Pero la oenegé de defensa de los derechos humanos reafirmó que *"mantiene plenamente" sus conclusiones,* "basadas en pruebas reunidas al término de extensas investigaciones", informa Afp.


Esa misma noche tuvo que dimitir.
*La directora de Amnistía en Ucrania dimite por el informe que acusa a Kiev de poner en peligro a los civiles*

La directora de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania, *Oksana Pokalchuk*, ha anunciado su dimisión tras el informe de la ONG en el que *se culpa a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de poner en peligro a la población civil*, lo que ha enfurecido a Kiev, informa Afp.

*"Dimito de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania"*, dijo Pokalchuk en un comunicado en su página de Facebook el viernes por la noche, culpando al informe publicado el 4 de agosto de *servir involuntariamente a la "propaganda rusa".*

Amnistía dijo el viernes que apoyaba plenamente el informe, que acusaba al ejército ucraniano de poner en peligro a los civiles en su resistencia a la invasión rusa *al instalar infraestructuras militares en zonas habitadas*.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Viktor Orban: “La Unión Europea no es nuestro jefe.
> Somos una nación húngara independiente y soberana”*
> 
> 
> ...




Viendo el superavit de las cuentas rusas, la fortaleza del rublo, que tienes gas y petróleo a precio de risa, grano para aburrir y que dentro de tu territorio-oblast o como queráis llamarle, Moscú te deja hacer y deshacer mientras no te alíes con los de la OTAN, éste va acabar pidiendo el ingreso en la Federación Rusa.

*"Orban también hizo referencia al hecho de que las sanciones a Moscú están causando graves dificultades económicas en el bloque..."*

Será racista, homófobo, que lo es, y todo lo que queráis, pero es el único que pone los puntos sobre las íes.


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, mientras existía la URSS los remeros vivían mucho mejor que ahora, y esos tiempos ya no volverán…



Existía una competición entre dos sistemas.
Agotada la URSS desaparecieron los motivos para mantener el nivel de bienestar en nuestra sociedad


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Música dedicada:



Otro adorador de lo que ignora. Seguro que ni conoces China. Anda, vete una temporada allí y disfruta del poder del PCCh.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ago 2022)

¿En serio hay alguien que se pueda creer estas cosas? Lo pongo porque es el claro ejemplo de como manipula la prensa inventandose historias lacrimógenas, ya llegando hasta el absurdo.

Niño autista, que no ha hablado en su vida, que no entienden lo que le dicen. Pero los padres le hacen una pregunta tan importante como si marcharse o no a una zona más segura y el crio de repente se da cuenta de que el y su familia están en peligro y decide hablar por primera vez para salvarlos a todos. Solo les ha faltado asegurar que el miedo y la heroicidad de Zelenski le hicieron curar su autismo porque el también quería defender Ucrania....Que feo es jugar con temas tan serios como una enfermedad de un crio para hacer publicidad sobre un bando y criticar al otro por el ataque.


*Los niños ucranios también juegan a la guerra*
La primera palabra que dijo Richard, de tres años, fue “sí”. La pronunció el pasado 24 de febrero, el día en el que Rusia inició el ataque por tierra, mar y aire sobre Ucrania. Sus padres no sabían qué hacer, si marcharse de su casa en Sofiivska Borshchagivka, en la periferia occidental de Kiev, o no. *Probaron a preguntar al niño, que es autista y aún no había pronunciado una sola palabra en su vida*. *Richard lo dijo, sí*, que se fueran. Había entendido que algo estaba pasando y eso le llevó a hablar. Malvina Kozlovets, su madre, de 29 años, lo cuenta tratando aún de disimular el llanto con la risa.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Filias y fobias aparte, y no conozco que nadie lo discute, el himno ruso es de largo el más bonito, se te pone la piel de gallina solo escucharlo.
> Se le acerca, y de lejos, en mi opinión. el alemán.



Encima es que este vídeo es buenísimo.


----------



## agricultura (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> España ha llegado a tener 20 millones de habitantes (~1900) sin utilizar el petróleo, pesticidas y fertilizantes. Es decir, España era "sostenible" con 20 millones de habitantes, lo que viene a ser un 50% de la población actual, que si bien con la mejora de los procesos agrícolas bien podríamos estar hablando que España puede mantener de forma ecológica a una población superior a los 30-35 millones de habitantes. ¿Cuántos países en el mundo tienen ese ratio? ¿Y en Asia?.
> 
> Evidentemetne antes del apocalipsis tratarían de invadirnos para apoderarse de nuestros recursos, cosa que por otra parte ha sido una constante histórica hasta 1500. ¿Cuándo olvidamos eso?



En las primeras décadas del siglo XX España estaba al borde del colapso medio ambiental.
Cualquiera un poco observador puede ver todavía como se labraban incluso las laderas más empinadas. Lo poco que dejaba la mula con su arado, lo cubrían ovejas y cabras y no quedaba un matojo vivo, ni un mísero animal.
La erosión campaba a sus anchas y los pueblos se inundaban de barro, incluso se derrumbaban las casas. Y encima se pasaba hambre, mucha hambre y la que estaba por llegar probablemente mucho peor si no cambiaban las cosas. Seguramente la guerra es consecuencia directa de esa situación.

Sorprendentemente, la administración forestal hizo un buen trabajo, incluso adoptando medidas impopulares en el corto plazo sacó adelante el Catálogo de Montes Públicos. Pero además y sobre todo, ya después de la guerra, España se vació, llegó la "revolución verde", que no tiene nada que ver con la ecología, se intensificó la explotación en otras partes del globo que pagaron el pato y hoy en día en España el monte está sucio, los campos y los ganados se abandonaron, abunda la vegetación, no había en España tantos árboles desde hace siglos, y por consiguiente también hay muchos incendios forestales.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Música dedicada:



Pego la letra en pinyin por si alguien la quiere cantar:
Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.
Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.
Gòngchǎndǎng xīnláo wèi mínzú.
Gòngchǎndǎng tā yīxīn jiù Zhōngguó.
Tā zhǐgěi le rénmín jiěfàng de dàolù.
Tā lǐngdǎo Zhōngguó zǒuxiàng guāngmíng.
Tā jiānchí le kàngzhàn bā nián duō.
Tā gǎishàn le rénmín shēnghuó.
Tā jiànshè le díhòu gēnjùdì.
Tā shíxíng le mínzhǔ hǎochù duō.
Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.
Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, mientras existía la URSS los remeros vivían mucho mejor que ahora, y esos tiempos ya no volverán…



Pero eso no era por la existencia de la URSS, era una época de crecimiento capitalista, operaban otras fuerzas. 

En el caso de España el futuro de los hijos era más brillante que al de los padres, lo contrario que ahora, porque no es lo mismo que gobierne un estadista como Franco, a que gobierne un partido de matones de discoteca como el PSOE.


----------



## delhierro (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tenemos un ejemplo práctico a partir de marzo del 2020 con el confinamiento: Más del 75% de los puestos de trabajo son totalmente prescindibles para la sociedad. El mundo funcionaría perfectamente teniendo a esos trabajadores recluidos en sus casas tocándose los cojones con menos gasto energético, menos contaminación y polución. Si usted trabaja en una empresa esencial comprobó como funcionó perfectamente, si usted era directivo, "adminsitrativo" o en cualquier puesto semejante comprobó como nadie en su empresa le echó en falta.



El problema no es tanto el número de habitantes como el GASTO por Habitante.

Es absurdo pasear por el mundo a millones de tios diariamente , solo para generar negocio y porque les has metido en la cabeza que "viajar" es poco menos que obligatorio. ( si la gente fuera tan lista como para gozar de viajar, los documentales de la 2 serian el espacio más visto de la TV)., Para ir a la playa y darse vuelta y vuelta es un puto crimen recorrer 6000 km.

O vender que todo el mundo viva en adosados o chalets con piscina lo que conlleva ciudades de tamaños brutales con densidades bajas que hacen indispensable coche privado para todo.

Los que tenian razon eran los de RDA. Un nivel de vida bueno, con algun lujillo de vez en cuando. Pero el capitalismo tenia que expandirse, siempre es eso o la guerra. El comunismo puede crecer de foma muy lenta, estancarse es malo se necesitan nuevas vias, nuevas investigaciones, lo que no se puede es consumir en masa. Digamos que yo soy comunista ...por matematicas. Si todo chino e indio tiene una piscinita de 50m3 estaremos todos jodidos.

Y en cuando a la libertad, es un mito. Incluso poca gente aquí tiene libertad para no ir a currar al dia siguiente. Eso el que tiene curro. La libertad de acumular cientro de miles de millones de € simplemente no debe existir. Por nadie genera honradamente esos capitales, y su acumulación conduce a la miseria de los demas.

En fin llega el bombardeo. Los tipos suben, la energia sube, se acabo la gilipollez. Veremos que opina la pleble de la sabia mano del mercado cuando se apaguen los fuegos aritficiales y se vea el entramado de tablones.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Existía una competición entre dos sistemas.
> Una vez agotada la URSS desaparecieron los motivos para mantener el nivel de bienestar en nuestra sociedad



La socialdemocracia fue un invento de la clase empresarial a finales de la 2GM para hacer frente a los avances del comunismo dentro en la clase trabajadora.
El comunismo, mejor dicho, el miedo al comunismo permitió la jornada semanal de 40 horas, las vacaciones pagadas, un sistema de jubilación, educación y sanidad gratuitas o casi y otras ventajas de la clase trabajadora.
Los partidos conservadoras así lo entendieron; solo elevando el nivel de bienestar social se podría hacer frente a los avances del comunismo y asumieron esas propuestas.
Cuando la URSS se dió cuenta que su mensaje dejó de calar, aparte de las derivas dictatoriales de su clase dirigente, y que el experimento del comunismo quedó a medias, ya era tarde y el castillo se derrumbó, y pudo haber sido peor de lo que finalmente fue.
Realmente, desde la perspectiva histórica el bienestar de la UE en parte fue gracias a la presencia del comunismo.
Lo de Cuba, Venezuela y Corea del Norte, no es comunismo, son dictaduras o países de chiste, antes de que alguien salga con el tema.
Lo de los países con regímenes árabes eso ya da para otro post. Ahí hay de todo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pego la letra en pinyin por si alguien la quiere cantar:
> Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.
> Méiyǒu Gòngchǎndǎng jiù méiyǒu xīn Zhōngguó.
> Gòngchǎndǎng xīnláo wèi mínzú.
> ...



Después de escuchar el himno ruso posteado arriba, este produce dolor de cabeza.


----------



## delhierro (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero eso no era por la existencia de la URSS, era una época de crecimiento capitalista, operaban otras fuerzas.
> 
> En el caso de España el futuro de los hijos era más brillante que al de los padres, lo contrario que ahora, porque no es lo mismo que gobierne un estadista como Franco, a que gobierne un partido de matones de discoteca como el PSOE.



En gran parte si. Los sovieticos daban miedo a las elites de aquí. Ello tenian medico, jubilaciones a los 60. Aquí no podias no tenerlo porque los obreros veian que si se podia. En la pugna el capitalismo se hizo más agradable para sobrevivir, una vez acabado el peligro ha vuelto a la depredación que es lo suyo.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Después de escuchar el himno ruso posteado arriba, este produce dolor de cabeza.



Tus juicios de valor son irrelevantes.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tus juicios de valor son irrelevantes.



Idem.


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Y sobre todo conforeros, para los que ya peinamos algunas canas nunca lo olvideis:
> CONTRA LA URSS PUDIMOS DISFRUTAR DE UNOS NIVELES DE LIBERTAD Y DERECHOS SOCIALES JAMÁS CONOCIDOS EN LA HISTORIA DE EUROPA.



Recuerdo a un viejo militante de izquierdas, hace algunos años: "Contra Franco vivíamos mejor..." a lo que yo le respondía: "No será que érais más jóvenes". "Je, je, eso también" decía el viejo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero eso no era por la existencia de la URSS, era una época de crecimiento capitalista, operaban otras fuerzas.
> 
> En el caso de España el futuro de los hijos era más brillante que al de los padres, lo contrario que ahora, porque no es lo mismo que gobierne un estadista como Franco, a que gobierne un partido de matones de discoteca como el PSOE.



Bueno, yo he asistido a seminarios universitarios donde decían otra cosa…


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Yo no digo nada ni a favor ni en contra de Spengler. A quien he leído y me ha parecido de una mediocridad pasmosa.
> 
> Lo que digo es que personajes como el del vídeo retuercen un buen puñado de ideas anteriores, entre ellas las de Spengler, para arrimar el ascua a su ucraniana sardina.



Ni Spengler es mediocre ni tiene nada que ver con el clasismo y racismo que desprende ese tío. Mi opinión es que elegiste un nombre al azar sin saber muy bien a quien te referías. No pasa nada. Todos erramos.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, yo he asistido a seminarios universitarios donde decían otra cosa…



hahaha hombre claro! 

Es más, te digo una cosa, ahora puedes asistir a un cojón de seminarios universitarios donde te explicarán la necesidad de la perspectiva de género y las leyes de 'igualdad'.


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tus juicios de valor son irrelevantes.



Querido camarada: la verdad es la verdad... y los chinos no saben de música. De hecho, sus escalas tonales son distintas. Son otra cultura, totalmente.

Lo que no quiere decir que no puedan ser buenos haciendo música, pero... es como imaginarte un decorador chino... un oxímoron, como "Inteligencia militar", "ética periodística", "honestidad pepera", "fiabilidad italiana" o "elegancia china". 

Hay que reconocer las verdades, por mucho que duelan...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hahaha hombre claro!
> 
> Es más, te digo una cosa, ahora puedes asistir a un cojón de seminarios universitarios donde te explicarán la necesidad de la perspectiva de género y las leyes de 'igualdad'.



Bueno, no me refiero a esos seminarios, me refiero a los internos donde solo asisten profesores y becarios…


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Querido camarada: la verdad es la verdad... y los chinos no saben de música. De hecho, sus escalas tonales son distintas. Son otra cultura, totalmente.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que no puedan ser buenos haciendo música, pero... es como imaginarte un decorador chino... un oxímoron, como "Inteligencia militar", "ética periodística", "honestidad pepera", "fiabilidad italiana" o "elegancia china".
> 
> Hay que reconocer las verdades, por mucho que duelan...



el oxímoron 'elegancia china' es la primera vez que lo leo, y reconozco que es bueno


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En gran parte si. Los sovieticos daban miedo a las elites de aquí. Ello tenian medico, jubilaciones a los 60. Aquí no podias no tenerlo porque los obreros veian que si se podia. En la pugna el capitalismo se hizo más agradable para sobrevivir, una vez acabado el peligro ha vuelto a la depredación que es lo suyo.



Xactamente.

Cualquier remero ha comprobado como su jornada laboral se va extendiendo extraoficialmente.
Como aludiendo a la "proactividad", "compromiso" o "competitividad", la empresa te fuerza a admitir recortes, a renunciar a días de vacaciones, beneficios sociales...
Como se ha normalizado que fuera del horario laboral debas estar siempre disponible para atender llamadas o avisos con tu móvil.

Mientras a administración recorta prestaciones ,no confundir con gasto, en sanidad, educación, seguridad... ya bajo mínimos y la tendencia es a forzar a la clase media a contratar servicios privados para cubrir deficiencias.

(Hace cosa de una año, me quedé literalmente "a cuadros" cuando mi médico del ambulatorio y una especialista abiertamente me recomendaron contratar un seguro)

Del modelo de "estado asistencial" hemos pasado a un "estado extractivo"
Del modelo de "empresa paternalista" hemos alcanzado el "cuencoarrozismo"

En apenas unos años.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, no me refiero a esos seminarios, me refiero a los internos donde solo asisten profesores y becarios…



OMG.... ay... pequeños saltamontes.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Querido camarada: la verdad es la verdad... y los chinos no saben de música. De hecho, sus escalas tonales son distintas. Son otra cultura, totalmente.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que no puedan ser buenos haciendo música, pero... es como imaginarte un decorador chino... un oxímoron, como "Inteligencia militar", "ética periodística", "honestidad pepera", "fiabilidad italiana" o "elegancia china".
> 
> Hay que reconocer las verdades, por mucho que duelan...



¿Que verdades? es un himno patriótico, no una sinfonía. China da cien mil vueltas en inteligencia a occidente anglosajón, al latino, ni hablamos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Querido camarada: la verdad es la verdad... y los chinos no saben de música. De hecho, sus escalas tonales son distintas. Son otra cultura, totalmente.
> 
> Lo que no quiere decir que no puedan ser buenos haciendo música, pero... es como imaginarte un decorador chino... un oxímoron, como "Inteligencia militar", "ética periodística", "honestidad pepera", "fiabilidad italiana" o "elegancia china".
> 
> Hay que reconocer las verdades, por mucho que duelan...



Es una música que se remonta a 9000 años, y un poco distinta a la occidental efectivamente…no es fácilmente comprensible para un occidental como ocurre con el chino mandarino…








中国音乐 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Que verdades? es un himno patriótico, no una sinfonía.* China da cien mil vueltas en inteligenci*a a occidente anglosajón, al latino, ni hablamos.



No se nota que digamos. 

A ver camarada Zhu, China tiene la inmensa suerte de tener a capullos muy preparados en la élite del PCCh, posiblemente debido a la tradicional cultura meritocrática China. Obviamente, no es lo mismo que dirija un país gente preparada a que lo dirija la PSOE.

El nivel 'intelectual' chino de las clases universitarias del país es muy bajo. Tanto es así, que la educación en los mejores centros chinos de investigación chinos se basa en mandar a sus mejores estudiantes a USA y Europa. Estos aprenden, vuelven a la burricie local, y lo pasan regular.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No se nota que digamos.
> 
> A ver camarada Zhu, China tiene la inmensa suerte de tener a capullos muy preparados en la élite del PCCh, posiblemente debido a la tradicional cultura meritocrática China. Obviamente, no es lo mismo que dirija un país gente preparada a que lo dirija la PSOE.
> 
> El nivel 'intelectual' chino de las clases universitarias del país es muy bajo. Tanto es así, que la educación en los mejores centros chinos de investigación chinos se basa en mandar a sus mejores estudiantes a USA y Europa. Estos aprenden, vuelven a la burricie local, y lo pasan regular.



Menuda colección de tópicos, sácate el palillo de la boca. China tiene una estación espacial que ya quisiera la ISS, y una sonda en Marte, y sso que según tu el nivel es bajo, si lo llegan a tener alto, estarían en Júpiter.


----------



## niraj (6 Ago 2022)

Bombardeo israelí sobre Gaza.

Y qué? Ya han puesto la bandera palestina en todas las cadenas de televisión?
Ya están los tertulianos patrios pidiendo que se bombardee Israel con armas nucleares?
Va a dejar la UE de comprar armas a Israel, porque eso paga la "guerra de Israel"?
Cancelará la UE el tratado de compra de gas a Israel porque eso paga la "guerra de Israel"?
Cuantas miles de sanciones económicas le van a poner a Israel?
Que día desconectan a Israel del SWIFT?
Ya han quitado los yates a todos los millonarios israelíes?
Ya les han quitado las casas, les han cerrado las empresas que tengan en la UE?
Ya han prohibido representar las obras literarias o musicales creadas por judíos?
Ya ha dicho Borrell que no podemos permitir que Israel gane esta guerra?
Ya ha dicho Borrell que esta guerra solo se puede ganar en el campo de batalla?
Cuantos miles de cañones, decenas de miles de misiles antitanques y toneladas de munición va a enviar la UE a los palestinos?
Ya ha ofrecido Pedro Sánchez los tanques y los blindados españoles a los palestinos?
Cuantos campos de entrenamiento militar va a abrir la OTAN para entrenar a palestinos para la lucha contra Israel?
Cuando viaja Pelosi a Palestina?
Va a prometer Pelosi que los estadounidenses nunca abandonarán a los palestinos?


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147514
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147515
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, las invasiones de Israel son invasiones sanas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> OMG.... ay... pequeños saltamontes.



Reunión de Áreas de conocimiento también…

Son muy elitistas en la Universidad, y las hay en casi todas las áreas…por ejemplo …




__





XIV REUNIÓN CIENTÍFICA ANUAL DEL ÁREA DE CONOCIMIENTO DE NEUROENDOCRINOLOGÍA | REUNIONES DE GRUPOS Y ÁREAS | PLATAFORMA FORMACION SEEN | SEEN







www.seen.es




…y son cerradas…por eso del secreto profesional…


----------



## Argentium (6 Ago 2022)

*El jefe del laboratorio ruso detrás del programa de misiles hipersónicos fue detenido por “alta traición”*
*Denuncian que el director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica Aplicada de Siberia, un reconocido científico, fue trasladado a una prisión de Moscú. *

- *El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, *un arma en la que el* presidente Vladimir Putin *clama como una* ventaja estratégica para Rusia*,* fue arrestado bajo sospecha de traición*, informó el viernes la agencia estatal de noticias TASS.

“En el instituto se llevaron a cabo operaciones policiales. Están vinculadas con nuestro director *Andrei Shiplyuk*. Lo arrestaron, le imputan lo mismo que al investigador Anatoly Maslov: *alta traición*”, declaró el director de investigaciones científicas del* Instituto de Mecánica Teórica y Aplicada de Siberia* (ITPM), Vasili Fomin.

*Andrei Shiplyuk dirige el laboratorio de misiles hipersónicos en el ITPM de Novosibirsk *y en los últimos años coordinó investigaciones para apoyar el desarrollo de sistemas de misiles hipersónicos, según el sitio web del instituto.

De 56 años, es un científico ruso reconocido, doctor en ciencias físico-matemáticas, miembro corresponsal de la Academia de Ciencias de Rusia y destacado investigador en la rama de la aerodinámica, particularmente, en la creación de naves aéreas hipersónicas.


----------



## Caracalla (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No se nota que digamos.
> 
> A ver camarada Zhu, China tiene la inmensa suerte de tener a capullos muy preparados en la élite del PCCh, posiblemente debido a la tradicional cultura meritocrática China. Obviamente, no es lo mismo que dirija un país gente preparada a que lo dirija la PSOE.
> 
> El nivel 'intelectual' chino de las clases universitarias del país es muy bajo. Tanto es así, que la educación en los mejores centros chinos de investigación chinos se basa en mandar a sus mejores estudiantes a USA y Europa. Estos aprenden, vuelven a la burricie local, y lo pasan regular.



Aquí hay que darle la razón a @ZHU DE. Todo eso son tópicos creados sobre una China arrasada por la invasión Japonesa y los errores de Mao al inicio de la era Comunista en China.

Durante el próximo siglo, con una China Imperial siendo el centro del comercio mundial y una Europa arrasada por la crisis energética y las guerras internas la cosa va a cambiar mucho. Nuestros nietos seguramente vean películas chinas y los cambios en la moda salgan de Pekín y se extiendan por el mundo en lugar de lo que ha venido pasando hasta ahora.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Aquí hay que darle la razón a @ZHU DE. Todo eso son tópicos creados sobre una China arrasada por la invasión Japonesa y los errores de Mao al inicio de la era Comunista en China.
> 
> Durante el próximo siglo, con una China Imperial siendo el centro del comercio mundial y una Europa arrasada por la crisis energética y las guerras internas la cosa va a cambiar mucho. *Nuestros nietos seguramente vean películas chinas y los cambios en la moda salgan de Pekín* y se extiendan por el mundo en lugar de lo que ha venido pasando hasta ahora.




Lo dudo .... los chinos no son como los yankis. Te venderán y te comprarán, te cobrarán y te pagarán pero no los veo exportando su forma de vida ni mucho menos intentando imponerla a los demás. Tranquilo, no vas a comer con palillos ....


----------



## faraico (6 Ago 2022)

Calopez ha ofrecido 100.000 voluntarios de best Korea para ayudar a Rusia.


----------



## Caracalla (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo dudo .... los chinos no son como los yankis. Te venderán y te comprarán, te cobrarán y te pagarán pero no los veo exportando su forma de vida ni mucho menos intentando imponerla a los demás. Tranquilo, no vas a comer con palillos ....



No lo entiendes. No se trata de que impongan nada. Se trata de que cuando tu eres de un país triste, decadente y miserable y ves imágenes de un Pekín futurista, con gente que parece de otro planeta pk viven en el futuro pues evidentemente te sientes atraído.

Entonces nuestros nietos, por interés, por curiosidad se van a sentir atraídos por esa cultura "superior" igual que los Chinos usan trajes occidentales hoy... mañana pueden ser nuestros nietos los que se pongan esas túnicas tan feas que usan los Chinos en plan ceremonial. Vete a saber.


----------



## niraj (6 Ago 2022)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me





Después de Leer en detalle el informe de Amnistía internacional, que tanto emocionó a las autoridades ucranianas, queremos señalar uno de los episodios descritos.

En 22 de 29 (!) de las escuelas visitadas, los investigadores de Amnistía internacional encontraron soldados usando las instalaciones o encontraron evidencia de actividades militares: la presencia de uniformes militares, municiones desechadas, raciones del ejército y equipo militar.

Las tropas rusas atacaron muchas escuelas que fueron utilizadas por las tropas ucranianas. En al menos tres ciudades, después de que los rusos bombardearon las escuelas, los soldados ucranianos se trasladaron a otras escuelas cercanas, lo que puso a las áreas cercanas en riesgo de ataques similares.

Y a esto, el funcionario de Kiev dijo que Ucrania es una víctima.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No lo entiendes. No se trata de que impongan nada. Se trata de que cuando tu eres de un país triste, decadente y miserable y ves imágenes de un Pekín futurista, con gente que parece de otro planeta pk viven en el futuro pues evidentemente te sientes atraído.
> 
> Entonces nuestros nietos, por interés, por curiosidad se van a sentir atraídos por esa cultura "superior" igual que los Chinos usan trajes occidentales hoy... mañana pueden ser nuestros nietos los que se pongan esas túnicas tan feas que usan los Chinos en plan ceremonial. Vete a saber.



No te digo que no, pero aun así no los veo malgastando la milmillonada que han malgastao los yankis en vender las excelencias de su modo de vida. Si pasa, pasará como tu dices, no será forzado de una u otra manera.


----------



## niraj (6 Ago 2022)

Primeros frutos del viaje de Pelosi a Taiwan...









Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me








Se informa que China está creando infraestructura a partir de empresas chinas (comercio, banca, seguros, etc.) que trabajarán exclusivamente con empresas extranjeras sancionadas, principalmente de Rusia


----------



## Señor X (6 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mira si lo dije ayer y mira si han tardado xD Que mundo más triste, cualquiera que ose contradecir la decisión oficial de que Zelenski y todo lo que hagan los Ucranianos es heróico.....es cesado/tratado de espia/condenado o lo que se tercie. Yo dije que los iban a dejar sin ayudas económicas a amnistía internacional, ha sido peor, ni 24 horas han tardado en obligar a dimitir a su directora. Hay que tapar cualquier atrocidad cometida por los Ucranianos (que ninguno de los dos bandos son santos, por mucho que los medios intenten vender que el Ucraniano si lo es....pero a ver quien se atreve a decir lo contrario desde organismos oficiales, que ya hemos visto lo que pasa una y otra vez) Las próximas declaraciones de Amnistia internacional serán, Zelenski es un santo que viene a salvar Europa y los Rusos demonios que llegan desde el más infecto infierno....por favor no nos despidan.
> 
> Noticia de ayer por la tarde.
> *Amnistía Internacional sostiene acusaciones contra Ucrania *
> ...



No es exactamente como cuentas, al menos leyendo lo que dicen. Esta tipa es una directora regional. La de Ucrania. Despues de que han sacado el informe, habla de propaganda rusa y bla bla, y dimite. Vamos, que la han punteado sus subalternos. le han hecho la trececatorce. Su mecenas (EEUU) le ha dicho, si no sirves para evitar eso, que ese tipo de informes salga a la luz, eres la directora, no pierdas ni un segundo más ahí. Un activo quemado que ya no valía para nada.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Existía una competición entre dos sistemas.
> Agotada la URSS desaparecieron los motivos para mantener el nivel de bienestar en nuestra sociedad



... Y decidieron deslocalizar en China para aumentar sus beneficios en occidente a costa de "contener salarios" y el paro alto. De forma inconsciente han estado 30 años financiando y desarrollando industrial y tecnológicamente a tu enemigo, a quien te va a destruir no solo económicamente, sino que también militar y físicamente. Occidente se va a llevar el premio Darwin del Siglo XXI.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> En las primeras décadas del siglo XX España estaba al borde del colapso medio ambiental.
> Cualquiera un poco observador puede ver todavía como se labraban incluso las laderas más empinadas. Lo poco que dejaba la mula con su arado, lo cubrían ovejas y cabras y no quedaba un matojo vivo, ni un mísero animal.
> La erosión campaba a sus anchas y los pueblos se inundaban de barro, incluso se derrumbaban las casas. Y encima se pasaba hambre, mucha hambre y la que estaba por llegar probablemente mucho peor si no cambiaban las cosas. Seguramente la guerra es consecuencia directa de esa situación.
> 
> Sorprendentemente, la administración forestal hizo un buen trabajo, incluso adoptando medidas impopulares en el corto plazo sacó adelante el Catálogo de Montes Públicos. Pero además y sobre todo, ya después de la guerra, España se vació, llegó la "revolución verde", que no tiene nada que ver con la ecología, se intensificó la explotación en otras partes del globo que pagaron el pato y hoy en día en España el monte está sucio, los campos y los ganados se abandonaron, abunda la vegetación, no había en España tantos árboles desde hace siglos, y por consiguiente también hay muchos incendios forestales.



Me ha convencido. en lugar de 20 millones, mejor que seamos sólo 10 millones, un número muy bonito.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> En las primeras décadas del siglo XX España estaba al borde del colapso medio ambiental.
> Cualquiera un poco observador puede ver todavía como se labraban incluso las laderas más empinadas. Lo poco que dejaba la mula con su arado, lo cubrían ovejas y cabras y no quedaba un matojo vivo, ni un mísero animal.
> La erosión campaba a sus anchas y los pueblos se inundaban de barro, incluso se derrumbaban las casas. Y encima se pasaba hambre, mucha hambre y la que estaba por llegar probablemente mucho peor si no cambiaban las cosas. Seguramente la guerra es consecuencia directa de esa situación.
> 
> Sorprendentemente, la administración forestal hizo un buen trabajo, incluso adoptando medidas impopulares en el corto plazo sacó adelante el Catálogo de Montes Públicos. Pero además y sobre todo, ya después de la guerra, España se vació, llegó la "revolución verde", que no tiene nada que ver con la ecología, se intensificó la explotación en otras partes del globo que pagaron el pato y hoy en día en España el monte está sucio, los campos y los ganados se abandonaron, abunda la vegetación, no había en España tantos árboles desde hace siglos, y por consiguiente también hay muchos incendios forestales.



Pero no entra en conflicto con lo que digo, que "bien planificada" España es capaz de alimentar a más de 30 millones de personas sin el uso masivo e intensivo de petróleo y fertilizantes. Las ventajas son que ahora hay más conocimiento, más tecnología y más conciencia ecológica y sobre todo un montón de infraestructuras de los tiempos de "paco el pantanos", el inconveniente es que ahora España es bastante más cálida que hace 100 años. 

De hecho ayer salió la noticia que hay unos problemas enormes en gran parte de España por culpa de la sequía, que amplias zonas de Andalucía y Extremadura están con cortes intermitentes de agua y que incluso hay algún pueblo del País Vasco que por primera vez en la historia tiene cortes de agua. No haber hecho el Plan Hidrológico Nacional va a ser, con diferencia, la mayor estupidez cometida por España en los últimos 50 años. Gallifante a la imbecilidad a Zapatero y la cohorte de subnormales autonómicos de Aragón y, sobre todo Cataluña, de aquellos años de idiotez colectiva.

En principio en un mundo de escasez energética España no parte de una mala posición, peor lo van a pasar en Holanda, Alemania, Reino Unido, Japón, China, .... De hecho el principal problema de hoy día, que la estúpida sociedad mansa y sobre todo gilipollas española no ve es la inmigración incontrolada: España sería una nación rica con 30 millones de personas, seremos un país latinoamericano o africano al uso con una población de 60 millones.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ago 2022)

*La Unión Europea respira con dificultad*


*




*



La política esgrimida por los actuales dirigentes de la Unión Europea (UE) con respecto a cumplir las exigencias de Washington en el sentido de imponer todo tipo de sanciones contra Rusia, ha impulsado a esa agrupación a depender, aún más, de Estados Unidos.

Hace unos días, el economista barcelonés, Eduardo Luque enfatizó a la televisora Rusia Today que “la UE está dirigida por un grupo de vasallos a la orden de Washington y por una constelación de compañías transnacionales”.

En este sentido, el primer ministro húngaro Víctor Orbán aseguró que ya no se trata de que la política de la Unión Europea se disparara en el pie, sino en los pulmones y está respirando con dificultad.

Las previsiones de los expertos son completamente desalentadoras como la esgrimida por la red informática Bloomberg con sede en Nueva York, la cual estima que «muy pocos políticos europeos parecen entender la magnitud del conflicto que se avecina y sus costos, pues la crisis energética en la UE costará unos 200 000 millones de dólares en rescates, nacionalizaciones y préstamos respaldados por el Estado, entre otras medidas”.

Claro que esa suma podría aumentar si Rusia cierra por completo los suministros de gas motivado por las constantes extorsiones de Occidente o si el próximo invierno fuera más fuerte, debido al cambio climático que ocurre en el mundo.

De todas formas, asegura Bloomberg, los precios del gas natural en Europa, crecieron cerca de un 700 % desde el comienzo del año pasado y empujan al Viejo Continente al borde de la recesión. Ya el euro se puso en paridad con el dólar por primera ocasión en varios años.

Al subir los precios del gas y la electricidad, las empresas europeas de servicios públicos y compañías energéticas minoristas afrontarán mayores dificultades y para poder subsistir le impondrán a los clientes el incremento de los precios a través de costos minoristas más altos de energía, gas o impuestos.

La UE adopta programas de ahorro de energía en todos los sectores públicos y privados, mientras intenta establecer una cooperación para que los miembros más poderosos compartan con los menos favorecidos los hidrocarburos disponibles.

Ya la empresa Uniper SE, principal importadora de gas ruso en Alemania, solicitó al Gobierno un rescate estimado en 10 000 millones de euros, mientras que el Estado francés prevé nacionalizar Électricité de France SA a un costo de al menos 8 000 millones de euros.

El pánico se está expandiendo por Europa. El diario alemán Bild am Sonntag, informó que ante la posibilidad de que los apartamentos se congelaran por la falta de gas, se están preparando salones climatizados para que las personas puedan ir a resguardarse.

Klaus Müller, director de la Bundesnetzagentur, oficina reguladora alemana para los mercados de electricidad, gas, telecomunicaciones, correos y ferrocarriles, dijo que Alemania carece actualmente del volumen de gas necesario para el próximo invierno: los depósitos solo están al 65 % y no es suficiente para pasar el invierno sin el gas ruso.

El director general de Shell, Ben van Beurden advirtió que a Europa le espera un invierno duro, los precios del gas aumentarán significativamente y sus países podrían tener que racionar su consumo de energía.

El diario inglés _Daily Mail _señaló que “las facturas de los hogares van a sufrir este año un impacto invernal mayor a lo previsto; millones caerán en la pobreza. La libra esterlina se cotiza a 1.19 dólares la menor en los últimos años, debido al alza en los precios energéticos y la debilidad de la economía nacional. La inflación está en 9,1 % y puede llegar al 11 % a finales del año.

En Italia la tensión política creció a consecuencia de la inflación y los graves problemas económicos, lo que motivó la caída del gobierno del primer ministro Mario Draghi. Es el segundo país más endeudado en la Unión Europea después de Grecia con una deuda del *150,8 % del PIB* en 2021 y el desempleo alcanza el 8,1 %. En 2021 la pobreza afectaba a 5,6 millones de personas y en las zonas del sur el 10 % de las familias se hallan en pobreza absoluta.

El Gobierno ruso ha reiterado en numerosos ocasiones que el principal culpable de la caída económica mundial ha sido Occidente al impulsar una espiral de sanciones unilaterales que si no se detienen causarán una recesión a nivel global.

El principal promotor de las extorsiones, Estados Unidos también sufre desgaste económico con 8,4 % de inflación (la mayor en los últimos años) desabastecimiento de productos, falta de fertilizantes para la agricultura y atrasos en los proyectos de infraestructuras programados.

Ante esa situación, Washington ha comenzado a flexibilizar algunas medidas restrictivas sobre la venta y transportación de productos agrícolas, medicamentos y las transacciones en el ámbito energético. Dentro de la Unión Europea, donde se nota cada vez más la desunión de sus miembros, han recibido con alivio la nueva noticia llegada de Washington para poder zafarse de algunas de las serias ataduras relacionadas con las sanciones a Rusia.

De todas formas, Estados Unidos en esta pírrica batalla ha logrado uno de sus objetivos: debilitar la economía de la Unión Europea y a la par la del euro, una de las monedas que le puede afectar la hegemonía del dólar.

Mientras, la Federación de Rusia ha demostrado que con sanciones no se puede derrocar a un gobierno fuerte en un sistema multipolar globalizado y sus contrincantes occidentales han tenido que empezar a sacar bandera blanca para evitar que la debacle económica alcance al orbe.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero eso no era por la existencia de la URSS, era una época de crecimiento capitalista, operaban otras fuerzas.
> 
> En el caso de España el futuro de los hijos era más brillante que al de los padres, lo contrario que ahora, porque no es lo mismo que gobierne un estadista como Franco, a que gobierne un partido de matones de discoteca como el PSOE.



¿Te refieres a Paca la culona que hizo una guerra por sus huevos y luego 20 años de miserable posguerra de hambre y penurias?


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Viendo el superavit de las cuentas rusas, la fortaleza del rublo, que tienes gas y petróleo a precio de risa, grano para aburrir y que dentro de tu territorio-oblast o como queráis llamarle, Moscú te deja hacer y deshacer mientras no te alíes con los de la OTAN, éste va acabar pidiendo el ingreso en la Federación Rusa.
> 
> *"Orban también hizo referencia al hecho de que las sanciones a Moscú están causando graves dificultades económicas en el bloque..."*
> 
> Será racista, homófobo, que lo es, y todo lo que queráis, pero es el único que pone los puntos sobre las íes.



Ya quisieramos en España tener alguien parecido, 
y no el lambeculos de Sanchez...


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ago 2022)

No sé como pretenden explicar la supervivencia de los HIMARS si no es por el hecho de que se esconden en sótanos y aparcamientos de colegios, hospitales, centros comerciales..., y tras recibir la precisa información de inteligencia sobre el objetivo a atacar, elaborada con los mejores medios disponibles de USA y UK, salen el tiempo justo para disparar y correr rápidamente de nuevo a la madriguera.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema no es tanto el número de habitantes como el GASTO por Habitante.
> 
> Es absurdo pasear por el mundo a millones de tios diariamente , solo para generar negocio y porque les has metido en la cabeza que "viajar" es poco menos que obligatorio. ( si la gente fuera tan lista como para gozar de viajar, los documentales de la 2 serian el espacio más visto de la TV)., Para ir a la playa y darse vuelta y vuelta es un puto crimen recorrer 6000 km.
> 
> ...



Es posible que el problema principal del comunismo sea que los humanos son absolutamente incapaces de implementarlo. Siempre hay corrupción, ineficiencias y demás males bíblicos asociados a los empleados públicos. El motor del capitalismo es la ambición personal de cada individuo que de forma colectiva hace que el sistema capitalista haya sido mejor que el comunista. En realiad del sistema capitalista es una copia exacta del biológico, es aplicar teorías genéticas dentro de la economía de forma que el más eficiente sobrevive, el inadaptado quiebra. El problema de los sistemas genéticos es que, si bien son buenos resolviendo problemas, tienen el inconveniente que se "atascan" en máximos locales y pueden tener curiosas vías de escape.

La limitación de la economía planificada reside en que un "directorio" político humano es incapaz de diseñar e implementar cada una de las soluciones para cada uno de los problemas que surgen en la economía y a cada uno de los indivíudos, el capitalismo descentraliza las decisiones, por lo que es más eficiente. Solo, quizás, una inteligencia artificial tendría la capacidad suficiente para implementar de manera eficiente y no corrupta un sistema comunista.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> No es exactamente como cuentas, al menos leyendo lo que dicen. Esta tipa es una directora regional. La de Ucrania. Despues de que han sacado el informe, habla de propaganda rusa y bla bla, y dimite. Vamos, que la han punteado sus subalternos. le han hecho la trececatorce. Su mecenas (EEUU) le ha dicho, si no sirves para evitar eso, que ese tipo de informes salga a la luz, eres la directora, no pierdas ni un segundo más ahí. Un activo quemado que ya no valía para nada.



Si no recuerdo mal puntualizo dos cosas:

1- Amnistía Internacional fue expulsada de Rusia casi al principio del conflicto. Los informes no eran tibios no, eran lo siguiente. Parecía que en esta guerra ambos contendientes repartían flores.

2- En esa organización los que investigan, lo hacen a instancia del país donde ocurre el suceso pero los investigadores son de otros países. Al menos así era hace años pero vete tu a saber como son hoy las cosas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Intento ser objetiva y la laminaron…es lo que ocurre últimamente en occidente, la verdad es peligrosa.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No lo entiendes. No se trata de que impongan nada. Se trata de que cuando tu eres de un país triste, decadente y miserable y ves imágenes de un Pekín futurista, con gente que parece de otro planeta pk viven en el futuro pues evidentemente te sientes atraído.
> 
> Entonces nuestros nietos, por interés, por curiosidad se van a sentir atraídos por esa cultura "superior" igual que los Chinos usan trajes occidentales hoy... mañana pueden ser nuestros nietos los que se pongan esas túnicas tan feas que usan los Chinos en plan ceremonial. Vete a saber.



La cosa va mas allá, en este momento las élites occidentales están en pánico ante la ascensión del modelo chino, en principio en Sudamérica y Africa y luego en Europa, la crisis de la democracia oligárquica modelo británico es patente, frente a un sistema corrupto que solo ofrece votar ad eternum a dos partidos igual de corruptos y que se van pasando la pelota de las posibles soluciones, el modelo de un poder honrado, que ofrece seguridad y prosperidad a toda la población de forma nominal hace furor en sociedades a las que solo se les ha ofrecido palo y una zanahoria cada vez mas podrida, las patéticas llamadas de la bruja Pelosi a "defender la democracia" son claro ejemplo de dicha decadencia.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El jefe del laboratorio ruso detrás del programa de misiles hipersónicos fue detenido por “alta traición”*
> *Denuncian que el director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica Aplicada de Siberia, un reconocido científico, fue trasladado a una prisión de Moscú. *
> 
> - *El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, *un arma en la que el* presidente Vladimir Putin *clama como una* ventaja estratégica para Rusia*,* fue arrestado bajo sospecha de traición*, informó el viernes la agencia estatal de noticias TASS.
> ...



Desde luego, que mejor aliciente para dedicarse a la ciencia que después de descubrir algo te detengan por "alta traición". Vamos, no los nazis eran tan eficientes, cientítico que descubre algo, tiro en la cabeza para que no de lo cuente a otros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

No es fácil retirar muertos o heridos bajo los bombardeos continuos de las posiciones, por una parte el riesgo y por otro el shock de guerra que tienen los supervivientes. Los bombardeos rusos en algunas partes parecen el juicio final para el que lo sufre…no es fácil la labor de los soldados ucranianos.

Por supuesto, en las fosas marianas y algunos canales de telegram se puede ver gráficamente la casquería…aviso, hay que ir muy llorado como a la guerra...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (6 Ago 2022)

*El PIB de Rusia está cerca del de Alemania*

Por @AlexanderIV17 (Twitter) para el blog de Saker

Una de las líneas favoritas de los propagandistas occidentales es "Rusia no cuenta, es aproximadamente del tamaño del PIB de Italia". Recuerdo que B.Obama dijo algo así con desprecio en diciembre de 2016, cuando D.Trump acababa de ser elegido y los demócratas estaban llenos de todo tipo de teorías de conspiración rusas. Desde entonces, el Imperio y sus secuaces, siervos y vasallos han seguido la línea y se oye ese tipo de humillación en todas partes del Imperio. No se puede dejar de preguntarse cómo es posible que la masa de tierra más grande y rica del mundo, con 75 billones de dólares de recursos naturales en 2021, un país con una población de 145 millones, 20 millones más que la de Japón, pueda tener un PIB tan limitado.

Ingrese las diferentes formas en que se calcula el PIB (Producto Interno Bruto). En particular, el PIB sobre una base de PPA (paridad del poder adquisitivo) frente al PIB sobre una base nominal. Sobre una base de PPA, el PIB de Rusia es actualmente el 6º más grande del mundo con $ 4.37 billones, justo detrás del de Alemania ($ 5.27 billones). China tiene el PIB-PPA más grande del mundo con $ 30.18 billones. (Fuente estimaciones del FMI). Esto nunca es mencionado por los políticos occidentales, las cabezas parlantes de la radio y la televisión o los HSH. Sobre una base nominal, Rusia (11º con 1,82 billones de dólares) está de hecho detrás de Italia (9º con 2,1 billones de dólares) y Brasil (10º con 1,83 billones de dólares). Por lo tanto, no es sorprendente que los propagandistas occidentales utilicen el PIB sobre una base nominal en lugar de sobre una base de PPA para menospreciar a Rusia. No estoy aquí apoyando la idea de que estas cifras están cocinadas, en la línea de la famosa cita de W. Churchill: "Solo creo en las estadísticas que yo mismo manipulé", pero solo subrayo el enfoque selectivo de los _spin doctors_ del Imperio.

¿Por qué importa esto y qué es el PIB sobre una base de PPA?
El PIB es el valor monetario total de todos los bienes y servicios terminados producidos en un país en un período de tiempo específico expresado en la misma moneda internacional para fines de comparación, generalmente el dólar estadounidense ($). Este valor se puede obtener utilizando los tipos de cambio cruzados actuales de $ con la moneda específica del país. Es el PIB sobre una base nominal. Pero no es un indicador comparatorio satisfactorio porque no considera el impacto en la inflación y porque los tipos de cambio son notoriamente volátiles y están sujetos a manipulaciones monetarias a largo o corto plazo o imperativos de política nacional. Por ejemplo, los gigantes de las exportaciones como Alemania y China siempre intentan poner un límite a la apreciación de su moneda (esta es la razón por la que los alemanes finalmente aceptaron la creación del euro para crear un proxy más débil para el DM). También los especuladores oportunistas y desvergonzados siempre intentan hacer un paquete atacando a los países débiles (G.Soros y el Miércoles Negro del Reino Unido el 16 de septiembre de 1992). Por último, el PIB nocional no elimina las discrepancias internacionales entre las estructuras de costes y las productividades.

Esta es la razón por la cual los cálculos e investigaciones de PPA han sido adoptados gradualmente por el FMI, la OCDE y el Banco Mundial desde que el concepto fue introducido en 1968 por las Naciones Unidas en el Programa de Comparación Internacional (PCI). La idea detrás de la PPA es encontrar una tasa de cambio cruzada para cada par de países en el mundo que igualaría el precio total de una canasta de bienes idénticos o casi idénticos. El uso de esta "tasa" o "factor de igualación" en la conversión del PIB de un país en particular calculado en la moneda local en el dólar estadounidense garantizará una comparación de igualdad de condiciones. Por ejemplo, minimizará las diferencias de costos laborales entre los países ricos y pobres. En esta etapa, tenga en cuenta que las fuerzas detrás de la base de la PPA y el PIB-PPA son las instituciones occidentales o "imperiales" más respetables: la ONU, el FMI, el Banco Mundial y la OCDE. ¿Qué tan políticamente correcto se puede ser?

Y el concepto de PPP se volvió aún más común cuando la Biblia semanal de los Globalistas, "The Economist" inventó en 1986 el famoso Índice Big Mac que estandariza y simplifica los cálculos y comparaciones de tasas cruzadas de monedas en todo el mundo mediante el uso de una canasta de un solo producto universal que se compone de exactamente los mismos ingredientes en todo el mundo, pan, lechuga, carne, cebolla y una salsa especial patentada: el Big Mac. El índice Big Mac es "una guía alegre sobre si las monedas están en su nivel "correcto". Se basa en la teoría de la paridad del poder adquisitivo (PPA), la noción de que a largo plazo los tipos de cambio deberían moverse hacia la tasa que igualaría los precios de una canasta idéntica de bienes y servicios (en este caso, una hamburguesa) en dos países cualesquiera. Extraído del sitio web de _The Economist_.

Según el índice Big Mac, el rublo ruso era la moneda más infravalorada del mundo en enero de 2022 con un -70% y se mantuvo así hasta el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial (SMO) en Ucrania. Y esto explica que tan pronto como V. Putin decidió que la inmensa riqueza natural de Rusia tendrá un precio, y sus exportaciones vendidas, a partir de ahora en rublos la moneda rusa se convirtió en la moneda de mejor desempeño de 2022 en medio de una guerra y en el contexto de un incumplimiento técnico fabricado en junio de 2022 ¡a nadie le importó! ¡Increíble rendimiento! Esta es también una ilustración de cómo funciona la APP, cómo corrige la niebla de la economía manipulada y los costos asimétricos hundidos y la idiosincrasia social.

Ahora podemos agregar al Big Mac (precio de Moscú $ 1. 74, precio de Nueva York $ 5.81) en nuestra canasta de productos, un Sukhoi 75 Checkmate a $ 30MM cada uno frente a un F35 a $ 80MM cada uno (¡precios subsidiados a la exportación más bajos, especialmente para ese desastre de un avión que es el F35, se rumorea que le costó a la Marina de los Estados Unidos más de $ 300MM por unidad!) y un litro de gasolina (precio de Moscú: $0.81—Precio promedio de EE.UU.: $1.27). Vemos las diferencias de precios significativas que hay para esa canasta, como para cualquier otra canasta, para productos de interés, uso o atractivo social, militar o comercial similar. De ahí la necesidad imperiosa de esa herramienta de comparación de manzanas a manzanas, el PIB-PPA, para la correcta evaluación de los PIB internacionales y las verdaderas fortalezas relativas de los países. Es por eso que en este caso, y de manera más general, se haría un cálculo de la PPA-PIB del país utilizando el precio en dólares estadounidenses de productos y servicios equivalentes, la simplificación definitiva de la PPA inicial del PCI de 1968 y los conceptos BIG Mac de 1986.

Pero las comparaciones PIB-PPA son ignoradas por la propaganda occidental.

Volviendo a B. Obama, citado vagamente al principio de este artículo, un operador muy inteligente y ex,pero todavía actual de facto, Presidente de los Estados Unidos, ¿cómo es que no leyó su propio World Fact Book de la CIA? Todo está ahí. Primero se obtiene una definición agradable y fácil de PIB-PPA: "El PIB de una nación a tipos de cambio de paridad de poder adquisitivo (PPA) es el valor de suma de todos los bienes y servicios producidos en el país valorados a los precios que prevalecen en los Estados Unidos". Luego sigue la clasificación: 1. China, 2. Estados Unidos, 3. India, 4.Japón, 5. Alemania, 6. Rusia,.... (y eso son estimaciones de 2020 confirmadas por los datos subrayados de 2022 mencionados al principio). Entonces, Rusia ha estado por delante de Francia, el Reino Unido, Italia, España y los Países Bajos, y China es el número 1, desde al menos 2015 y B. ¿Obama no lo sabía? ¡Por supuesto que lo hizo! Es solo un agudo propagandista empeñado en dejar todo lo ruso. ¡Basta con leer lo que dice sobre Rusia y V.Putin en sus memorias "Una tierra prometida" volumen 1! Es puro desprecio y odio. Y dado que B. Obama sigue siendo el verdadero presidente de los Estados Unidos, "titiritero" J.Biden, por lo tanto, el "Emperador" de Occidente, todos están siguiendo la línea en el "Imperio": políticos, empresarios, diplomáticos, intelectuales y periodistas. Locos a su derecha incluso quieren mejorar su evaluación del PIB de Rusia y ahora se escucha regularmente que es del tamaño de España o los Países Bajos (M.Pompeo, M.McFaul o S.Hannity).

El PIB de Rusia superará al de Alemania en 3 años.

Quería concluir este artículo elaborando las proyecciones económicas que se hicieron antes del inicio de la SMO el 24 de febrero de 2022. El consenso fue entonces que Rusia habría superado el PIB-PPA de Alemania antes de finales de 2025. Ahora, por supuesto, hay mucha menos visibilidad debido a la guerra. Y V.Putin dijo recientemente que es muy consciente de la enorme tarea que tiene por delante para minimizar el impacto de las sanciones occidentales. Pero Rusia francamente ha tenido un comienzo sorprendentemente bueno en esa área y confío, sobre la base del comercio exterior y las proyecciones monetarias, en que el escenario anterior de que Rusia supere el PIB-PPA de Alemania para 2025 es alcanzable, especialmente porque Alemania enfrentará una grave crisis del PIB mientras intenta destetarse de la contribución barata de gas ruso. esa piedra angular fuerte y fiable de su prosperidad desde los años sesenta. El "Eje del Bien" quería colapsar la economía rusa librando una guerra económica y financiera total (declaración del 1 de marzo de 2022 de B.Le Maire, Ministro de Economía y Finanzas francés) o devolver a Rusia al siglo XIX (J.Biden 26 de marzo de 2022 comentarios en Varsovia). No funcionó y, por cierto, el comentario de J.Biden anterior fue idiota y analfabeto ya que las fronteras del siglo XIX de Rusia incorporaron lo que ahora se llama Ucrania, Varsovia, los enanos bálticos y Finlandia. ¡Lo que la pre-demencia le hace a las personas!

Desde el comienzo de la SMO, solo podemos culpar a la máquina de guerra económica rusa por la mala gestión de los depósitos en moneda extranjera de $ 284 mil millones de Rusia en los países occidentales que la habían sancionado desde 2014-2015. Estos depósitos eran patos sentados a la espera de ser secuestrados por los "Piratas del Oeste". Y deberían haber sido trasladados hace mucho tiempo a países amigos y convertidos a sus monedas, por ejemplo, bancos indios y chinos, rupia y renminbi. El euro y las monedas $ deberían haber sido rechazados hace mucho tiempo, al igual que los bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos. Y todavía no entiendo por qué E. Nabiullina, gobernadora del Banco Central de Rusia, no fue despedido el 18 de marzo de 2022 por incumplimiento del deber o al menos por incompetencia.

En todos los demás temas, la guerra relámpago económica de V. Putin obtuvo un gran puntaje.

1. La "madre de todas las sanciones", al estar desconectada de SWIFT, apenas pasó desapercibida ya que 4 bancos rusos clave todavía están permitidos en ese sistema de mensajería de pagos internacionales, porque son canales indispensables para el comercio internacional, y porque el sistema SPFS (el equivalente Swift de Rusia) está ampliando su cobertura a 23 países y con Irán e India a punto de unirse. Y el SPFS también planea integrar el sistema de pago internacional CIPS chino.

2. La sanción de depósitos congelados en monedas extranjeras fue contrarrestada con medidas que amenazan el mayor conjunto de activos de Occidente en Rusia (estimado en $ 400 mil millones). Todos ellos están potencialmente sujetos a expropiación o modificación forzada de estatus, por ejemplo, Renault se vio "obligada" a vender sus activos rusos por el simbólico 1 rublo, McDonalds vendió su participación a un licenciatario local y el enorme proyecto de gas y petróleo Sakhalin-2 del lejano oriente se reestructuró para proteger los intereses de Rusia.

3. El rublo pasó en tres meses de la moneda más infravalorada del mundo en febrero de 2022 (índice Big Mac) a la moneda de mejor desempeño de 2022 a pesar de la colosal sanción occidental que ha estado teniendo lugar, y regresó a una tasa máxima de varios años de 60.30 por 1 $ el 5 de agosto de 2022, después de caer a 130 al comienzo de la SMO. Lo único que V.Putin tuvo que hacer para lograr este asombroso resultado fue comenzar a fijar el precio del gas y el trigo en rublos, obligando a los países no amigos a pagar en rublos y confiriendo algo similar a un estado vinculado al oro a la moneda. El rublo definitivamente no se convirtió en escombros como predijo J. Biden.

4. También podemos mencionar el desarrollo exitoso de la tarjeta MIR - UnionPay para reemplazar las tarjetas Visa / Master, el incumplimiento ruso de nothingburger fabricado en junio de 2022 en algunos bonos Forex que pasó casi desapercibido, y la casi triplicación del superávit comercial exterior del primer trimestre de Rusia 2021 / 2022 a $ 58.2 mil millones debido a un aumento significativo del precio de las materias primas (Euractiv-Eurostat)

Todos estos fantásticos desarrollos nos dan la confianza de que para 2025 el PIB-PPA de Rusia será el 5º más grande del mundo, acercándose al de Japón. Para entonces, la finalización exitosa de la SMO habrá proporcionado a Rusia la profundidad estratégica del campo de batalla que tiene derecho a tener, la expansión y la integración financiera de los BRICS proporcionarán al mundo una alternativa a la neocolonial _Weltanschauung_ brzezinskiana de Occidente y la estrecha cooperación entre Rusia y China en el espacio nos llevará a Marte, primer paso hacia las estrellas a las que todos pertenecemos.

@AlexanderIV17 Banquero Internacional (jubilado).

*Russia’s GDP is close to Germany’s | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo dudo .... los chinos no son como los yankis. Te venderán y te comprarán, te cobrarán y te pagarán pero no los veo exportando su forma de vida ni mucho menos intentando imponerla a los demás. Tranquilo, no vas a comer con palillos ....



En lo referente a la "estética", sales de los diseños franceses, italianos, españoles y en menor medida británicos y norteamericanos y todo lo que hay es .... "estrafalario". Creo que el centro de la moda mundial va a seguir estando donde está ahora mismo durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pero no entra en conflicto con lo que digo, que "bien planificada" España es capaz de alimentar a más de 30 millones de personas sin el uso masivo e intensivo de petróleo y fertilizantes. Las ventajas son que ahora hay más conocimiento, más tecnología y más conciencia ecológica y sobre todo un montón de infraestructuras de los tiempos de "paco el pantanos", el inconveniente es que ahora España es bastante más cálida que hace 100 años.
> 
> De hecho ayer salió la noticia que hay unos problemas enormes en gran parte de España por culpa de la sequía, que amplias zonas de Andalucía y Extremadura están con cortes intermitentes de agua y que incluso hay algún pueblo del País Vasco que por primera vez en la historia tiene cortes de agua. No haber hecho el Plan Hidrológico Nacional va a ser, con diferencia, la mayor estupidez cometida por España en los últimos 50 años. Gallifante a la imbecilidad a Zapatero y la cohorte de subnormales autonómicos de Aragón y, sobre todo Cataluña, de aquellos años de idiotez colectiva.
> 
> En principio en un mundo de escasez energética España no parte de una mala posición, peor lo van a pasar en Holanda, Alemania, Reino Unido, Japón, China, .... De hecho el principal problema de hoy día, que la estúpida sociedad mansa y sobre todo gilipollas española no ve es la inmigración incontrolada: España sería una nación rica con 30 millones de personas, seremos un país latinoamericano o africano al uso con una población de 60 millones.



Lo que quieren nuestros políticos es eso, llevarnos a una población excesiva, en España se cultiva demasiado el capitalismo extensivo, tener ovejas a las que exprimir por medio de los suministros básicos. Que es el mal de Argentina ,otro país hecho para tener 20-25M de ricos habitantes y no 50 de los que 15 viven aglomerados en una gran área metropolitana en la que hay trabajo para menos de la mitad. La mentalidad ganadera es difícil de corregir.


----------



## Teuro (6 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Calopez ha ofrecido 100.000 voluntarios de best Korea para ayudar a Rusia.



Joder, se va a ir el 75% del canal a dar zambombazos a Ucrania para luevo volver sin piernas, sin brazos o sin pito.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Dedicado a la rata Rejon:


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*La "difícil decisión" de la periodista anti-guerra Marina Ovsiannikova de regresar a Rusia.*
*Cuatro juicios y una detención*. Desde su regreso a Rusia, la periodista *Marina Ovsiannikova *sufre intimidaciones del poder y redobla sus esfuerzos, frente a las críticas, para probar la sinceridad de su oposición al conflicto en Ucrania.

*"He decidido jugar a la ruleta rusa"*, asegura, vestida con un elegante vestido negro, sentada en un banco en el centro de Moscú, tras dejar a su hija en un colegio privado para un curso de verano.

El 14 de marzo, interrumpió en directo el telediario de la primera cadena rusa en la que trabajaba, Pervy Kanal, con una pancarta contra la ofensiva lanzada por Vladimir Putin. Un gesto que dio la vuelta al mundo y cambió su vida.

Tras ese golpe de efecto, anunció que se quedaría en Rusia, pero finalmente se mudó y trabajó con el medio _Die Welt _en Alemania durante tres meses.

En su ausencia, *su ex marido*, un empleado de la cadena pro-Kremlin RT, *la llevó ante la justicia para quitarle la custodia de sus dos hijos* e impedirle llevárselos al extranjero.

Por esto, la periodista de 44 años tomó la *"difícil decisión" de regresar a Rusia* a principios de julio, explicó a Afp.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Xactamente.
> 
> Cualquier remero ha comprobado como su jornada laboral se va extendiendo extraoficialmente.
> Como aludiendo a la "proactividad" o "compromiso" la empresa te fuerza a admitir recortes, a renunciar a días de vacaciones, beneficios sociales...
> ...



Yo tengo varios conocidos que últimamente , ya con una edad, se han bajado del carro de empleos de dirección con jornada interminable hacia cosas de nivel más bajo y teletrabajables o a la formación empresarial, que es un filón. Lo curioso es que alguno no ha perdido mucho dinero (otro sí pero se ha sacado una indemnización de medio millón para ir compensando). 
En España tenemos que el sector público define los salarios mínimos que debes pagar si quieres personal motivado y de cierta calidad (a muchas emrpesas les da igual y pagan cacahuetes, luego les rinden como monos y se quejan) , y ojo con el tiempo libre, que cada vez se valora más. En los convenios de grandes empresas cada vez llegan más a la mesa de negociaciones cosas como los "canosos", reducciones de jornada a la carta con notificación previa de pocos días, permisos de cualquier tipo con menor o ninguna retribución, etc. Y esto no es solo de España, en Noruega escasean los médicos en invierno porque cogen todas las horas extra que pueden para luego cobrarlas en tiempo libre y largarse a Thailandia. En España falta que se devuelvan las horas extra como es debido, en ese caso habría también una importante acumulación de vacaciones invernales.

En cuanto a la sanidad, la cosa está mal, realmente la sanidad pública española no sabemos a cuánta gente presta servicios, el millón de marroquíes que vive en España puede traer a cualquier compatriota, hacerlo pasar por pariente y lograr, gracias a un imbecil anumérico de una ONG o servicio social , que le operen de cualquier cosa . No queda más remedio que tirar de la privada y esto ya es estructural. Mis propios padres, que tienen todos los enchufes del mundo porque tienen exresidentes y exalumnos que les hacen cualquier favor, ya para cualquier cosa tipo resonancia o ecocardio tiran de un amigo en la privada, la pública está reventada para siempre.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dedicado a la rata Rejon:



Coño,chinito de MIELDA...ya has vuelto de la gran MAMADA matinal al ruso y al chino???????


----------



## Angkor Wat (6 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Rusia Today*
> * China anuncia contramedidas debido a la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán *
> .
> .
> ...



Uuuuuf, eso sí que le va a doler a los Estadohundidenses, a los sionistas y a toda la esfera globalista.

Era una de las cosas que no entendía sobre el respeto que llevaban tanto rusos como chinos ante una mentira tan obvia que sólo me hacía dudar sobre si realmente no sería todo una obra de teatro entre ambos frentes en conflicto y ya tenían el Nuevo Orden Mundial apalabrado... pero visto que los chinos les cortan esa idiotez demasiado alargada en el tiempo, pero que parece fundamental para el NOM, me parece que esto se pone terriblemente interesante.
A ver si los rusos les paran en seco con esta gilipollez también y se dejan de seguirles el juego sólo por cortesía diplomática o algo así.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Será una troleada para despistar?
> 
> Ponía que a Kiev, no?
> 
> Sería desvelar las cartas.... Yo no me lo creo.



No sé, puede ser troleada, pero estaba en el canal oficial de Intel Slava.... otra cosa es que apostaron que Pelosi no iba a Taiwan y al final fue


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

HOY........


----------



## agricultura (6 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Me ha convencido. en lugar de 20 millones, mejor que seamos sólo 10 millones, un número muy bonito.





Teuro dijo:


> Pero no entra en conflicto con lo que digo, que "bien planificada" España es capaz de alimentar a más de 30 millones de personas sin el uso masivo e intensivo de petróleo y fertilizantes. Las ventajas son que ahora hay más conocimiento, más tecnología y más conciencia ecológica y sobre todo un montón de infraestructuras de los tiempos de "paco el pantanos", el inconveniente es que ahora España es bastante más cálida que hace 100 años...
> 
> 
> Les ruego no me malinterpreten, no se puede explicar todo en pocas líneas. El problema no es la superpoblación o la crisis, el problema siempre es la injusticia y la burrería. Se pueden hacer las cosas bien, el ejemplo del Catálogo de Montes es tan hermoso que parece de mentira.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, Alexei Danilov sobre la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: seamos pacientes, no confiemos en los expertos del «sofá»

*"Mantengamos la calma sobre estas cosas cuando contraofensiva tenga lugar. Los militares conocen su trabajo, saben cuándo deben comenzar, y lo más importante, de qué forma y sitio, cómo hacer un trabajo útil con el menor número de pérdidas para nuestro país para liberar nuestros territorios del ocupante". *


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

Como vengan otros años de meteorologia como este, lo de los 30 millones va a estar comprometido. Tengo pesadillas de españoles cruzando los pirineos como en la guerra civil, esta vez sólo para beber, una suerte de catástrofe por sequía extrema, unida a temperaturas extremas, como estas tres olas de calor, que lo abrasan todo y secan los suelos como nunca vi.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos han atacado el puente Darevsky sobre el río Inhulets al menos dos veces hace un rato.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Como vengan otros años de meteorologia como este, lo de los 30 millones va a estar comprometido. Tengo pesadillas de españoles cruzando los pirineos como en la guerra civil, esta vez sólo para beber, una suerte de catástrofe por sequía extrema, unida a temperaturas extremas, como estas tres olas de calor, que lo abrasan todo y secan los suelos como nunca vi.



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos han atacado el puente Darevsky sobre el río Inhulets al menos dos veces hace un rato.



Como si atacan el reloj de la Plaza Roja. Están más acabaos que el Poli Díaz ....


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Con Rusia hay una cosa que es complicada, al menos en eso son igualitarios, son igual de asesinos y genocidas con el pais que invaden que con sus propios ciudadanos.


----------



## niraj (6 Ago 2022)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me





Ouyang Lisin, el principal desarrollador de sistemas de misiles taiwaneses, es encontrado muerto en un hotel, se desconoce la causa de la muerte


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Paca la culona que hizo una guerra por sus huevos y luego 20 años de miserable posguerra de hambre y penurias?



Pues si, ese mismo.

Hay mucho mito con Paca.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En lo referente a la "estética", sales de los diseños franceses, italianos, españoles y en menor medida británicos y norteamericanos y todo lo que hay es .... "estrafalario". Creo que el centro de la moda mundial va a seguir estando donde está ahora mismo durante bastante tiempo.



En arquitectura y decoración interior es así. No sé por qué pero hay una barrera en el Bósforo y el viejo telón de acero, la propia Europa oriental empieza a ser extravagante, y a partir de ahí, o al Sur de España, los gustos de la gente se "agitanan" y todo son dorados y combinaciones horribles de colores y materiales. Uno sabe fácilmente si una casa pertenece a uno u otro lado del "telón estético", podríamos pensar que ellos dicen lo mismo de.nosotros pero curiosamente el producto europeo les gusta, aunque luego hagan extravagancias con sus casas. En USA tienen en ese sentido un gusto también extravagante (siempre cosas grandes y muy aparentes, con mezclas poco apropiadas) pero al menos de clara base europea. Esto también influye en la ropa y joyería.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Hasta ahora me parece el vídeo mas interesante que he visto relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania (y eso que no está relacionada con la guerra como tal)


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intento ser objetiva y la laminaron…es lo que ocurre últimamente en occidente, la verdad es peligrosa.



La verdad es revolucionaria.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ago 2022)

Angkor Wat dijo:


> Uuuuuf, eso sí que le va a doler a los Estadohundidenses, a los sionistas y a toda la esfera globalista.
> 
> Era una de las cosas que no entendía sobre el respeto que llevaban tanto rusos como chinos ante una mentira tan obvia que sólo me hacía dudar sobre si realmente no sería todo una obra de teatro entre ambos frentes en conflicto y ya tenían el Nuevo Orden Mundial apalabrado... pero visto que los chinos les cortan esa idiotez demasiado alargada en el tiempo, pero que parece fundamental para el NOM, me parece que esto se pone terriblemente interesante.
> A ver si los rusos les paran en seco con esta gilipollez también y se dejan de seguirles el juego sólo por cortesía diplomática o algo así.



Los chinos y los rusos están absolutamente convencidos de la necesidad de hacer frente a lo que se ha dado en llamar cambio climático. Lo que no creen en absoluto es en la sinceridad de las políticas con las que Occidente dice combatir el cambio climático.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar



Imposible, a moco tendido y con los gabachos tratándolos como ganado.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

"¡Marinero! El enemigo está en el Kremlin, no en Ucrania".

Pancarta anti-Putin desplegada en San Petersburgo frente al cuartel general de la Marina.

Ya tengo más datos

Las imágenes fueron publicadas en Facebook el 6 de agosto por el ex diputado de la Duma Estatal rusa y activista de la oposición Ilya Ponomaryov.


https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...a.188894265801


----------



## delhierro (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es posible que el problema principal del comunismo sea que los humanos son absolutamente incapaces de implementarlo. Siempre hay corrupción, ineficiencias y demás males bíblicos asociados a los empleados públicos. El motor del capitalismo es la ambición personal de cada individuo que de forma colectiva hace que el sistema capitalista haya sido mejor que el comunista. En realiad del sistema capitalista es una copia exacta del biológico, es aplicar teorías genéticas dentro de la economía de forma que el más eficiente sobrevive, el inadaptado quiebra. El problema de los sistemas genéticos es que, si bien son buenos resolviendo problemas, tienen el inconveniente que se "atascan" en máximos locales y pueden tener curiosas vías de escape.
> 
> La limitación de la economía planificada reside en que un "directorio" político humano es incapaz de diseñar e implementar cada una de las soluciones para cada uno de los problemas que surgen en la economía y a cada uno de los indivíudos, el capitalismo descentraliza las decisiones, por lo que es más eficiente. Solo, quizás, una inteligencia artificial tendría la capacidad suficiente para implementar de manera eficiente y no corrupta un sistema comunista.



No, la naturaleza tiene muchas estrategias. Nosotros pensamos, podemos elegir una mezcla de varias sin problemas.

No es cierto que sea imposible implementarlo, de hecho los soviticos lo hicieron y duro varis generaciones. Si no hubieran metido a Gorbi, y en su lugar hubiera estado otro, quizas hubiera sido el mundo anglo que el no hubiera resistido la crisis. Despues de desligar el dolar del oro, estaban muy muy jodidos. Lo que pasa que el hundimiento de los otros tapo esa parte de la historia. Y lo implementaron sin los medios de hoy, no es tan complejo ocmo parece hoy en dia una planificación a gran escala, pero puedes dejar una zona de microplanificación y competencia tipo la Yugoslavia de Tito. Hay cosas que se manejan mejor de forma individual. No todo tienen que ser 100%. pero tipos con 100.000 millones no son sostenibles.

En cuanto a la corrupción, es siempre menor en el sistema comunista, simplemente es que allí se ve un defecto. Aquí se ve parte del sistema. Si un director de la URSS vendia piezas en el mercado negro era un puto escandalo. Aquí pagamos 4.000 millones por un deposito de gas que no funciona e incluso produce terremotos y los jueces dicen que vale.

El problema que tiene un sistema comunista es precisamente algo que ahora quizas no lo sea, crece más despacio. Es lógico puesto que sostiene a los heridos en lugar de tirarlos por la borda. Si esta en competencia con el capitalista puede ser problematico , salvo cuando se pone en modo comunismo de guerra donde se optimiza al maximo. Pero ese crecimiento más lento, permitiria ir bajando el consumo en muhcas partes del mundo donde esta desaforado.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...




Claro...claro.......... Por contra, invadir un país provocando todo esto y clavar cabezas de soldados ucranianos en picas es algo muy decente.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar



No puedorrrrrr, no puedorrrrr, cobaaaarde.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El jefe del laboratorio ruso detrás del programa de misiles hipersónicos fue detenido por “alta traición”*



De momento, poco crédito. Tiene pinta de fake, teniendo en cuenta cuales son las fuentes
de esta 'historia'.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

A Ucrania se le está quedando cara de Saigon.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Si le damos credibilidad a ese informe de Amnistia, también habrá que dárselo a este, ¿no?

*“El cierre de Amnistía en Rusia es sólo el último de una larga lista de organizaciones que han sido castigadas por defender los derechos humanos y decir la verdad a las autoridades rusas”.*

Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional, 8 de abril.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, la naturaleza tiene muchas estrategias. Nosotros pensamos, podemos elegir una mezcla de varias sin problemas.
> 
> No es cierto que sea imposible implementarlo, de hecho los soviticos lo hicieron y duro varis generaciones. Si no hubieran metido a Gorbi, y en su lugar hubiera estado otro, quizas hubiera sido el mundo anglo que el no hubiera resistido la crisis. Despues de desligar el dolar del oro, estaban muy muy jodidos. Lo que pasa que el hundimiento de los otros tapo esa parte de la historia. Y lo implementaron sin los medios de hoy, no es tan complejo ocmo parece hoy en dia una planificación a gran escala, pero puedes dejar una zona de microplanificación y competencia tipo la Yugoslavia de Tito. Hay cosas que se manejan mejor de forma individual. No todo tienen que ser 100%. pero tipos con 100.000 millones no son sostenibles.
> 
> ...



Muy bordado. Mi homenaje  Nobleza obliga.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*Borrell: "Las sanciones tienen grandes efectos" en sectores estratégicos de Rusia.*
Las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania ya tienen *"grandes efectos"* en sectores estratégicos de Rusia como la defensa, las industrias del *petróleo y la automoción o las aerolíneas*, aseguró este sábado el alto representante para la Política Exterior de la UE, Josep Borrell, informa Efe.

"Sin sanciones, Rusia 'tendría su pastel y se lo comería', agregó el coordinador de la diplomacia comunitaria en su cuenta de Twitter, donde agregó que con las sanciones *Moscú "se verá obligado a 'elegir entre la mantequilla y las pistolas'*, encerrando a Putin en con mordaza que poco a poco se aprieta".


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, yo he asistido a seminarios universitarios donde decían otra cosa…



Seguro. Y también puedes ir a otros donde te hablen de niñas con pene y niños con vulva. Como si las universidades siguieran siendo lugares donde la propaganda progre no se ha asentado.

Y le recuerdo que su 'razón' es ese pecado retórico llamado 'argumento de autoridad'.

Para los que no entiendan qué es esto: es cuando un interlocutor en lugar de aportar razones comprensibles ante un argumento, recurre a citar a un personaje o a una institución de renombre (como es el caso) para atribuir a su posición (fálsamente) la fuerza argumental de la que carece.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Lo que no entiendo es que Rusia no apriete por ahí para lograr concesiones en un mercado como loa repuestos de aviación civil. Al final lo que van a lograr es que antes de 15 años no haya ni un avión occidental en Rusia, China y seguramente más países, porque viendo que hay chantajistas que hoy te venden y mañana no, es mejor no depender de ellos. Y en China al final se fabrican todas esas piezas que acabaran encontrando el modo de llegar a Rusia


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*La directora de Amnistía en Ucrania dimite por el informe que acusa a Kiev de poner en peligro a los civiles.*

La directora de la sección ucraniana de la ONG Amnistía Internacional ha anunciado su dimisión en protesta por un informe que acusa a Kiev de poner en peligro a los civiles.

*Oksana Pokalchuk *ha anunciado su dimisión tras el informe de la ONG en el que se culpa a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de poner en peligro a la población civil, lo que ha enfurecido a Kiev, informa Afp.

*"Dimito de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania"*, dijo Pokalchuk en un comunicado en su página de Facebook el viernes por la noche, culpando al informe publicado el 4 de agosto de *servir involuntariamente a la "propaganda rusa".*

Amnistía dijo el viernes que apoyaba plenamente el informe, que acusaba al ejército ucraniano de poner en peligro a los civiles en su resistencia a la invasión rusa al instalar infraestructuras militares en zonas habitadas.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De momento, poco crédito. Tiene pinta de fake, teniendo en cuenta cuales son las fuentes
> de esta 'historia'.




Hombre ... tampoco te extrañe .... los yankis andan con muchos problemas con sus desarrollos hipersónicos y de alguna forma tienen que solucionarlos ....


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*La responsable dimitida de AI en Ucrania dijo a su OGN que el informe era "sesgado"*
La responsable de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania, Oksana Pokalchuk, que ha presentado su dimisión tras un informe crítico de la ONG con KIev, intentó convencer a la dirección de AI de que el informe era sesgado y no tenía en cuenta el punto de vista del ministerio ucraniano de Defensa, informa Afp.
Amnistía finalmente "envió una demanda al ministerio de Defensa" pero "le dio muy poco tiempo para responder", añade.
*"Por consiguiente, la organización publicó un informe que parecía involuntariamente apoyar la versión rusa" y que se ha convertido en "instrumento de la propaganda rusa"*.


Dimite la responsable de Amnistía Internacional en Ucrania tras el informe criticado por Kiev por servir a la propaganda rusa


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Seguro. Y también puedes ir a otros donde te hablen de niñas con pene y niños con vulva. Como si las universidades siguieran siendo lugares donde la propaganda progre no se ha asentado.
> 
> Y le recuerdo que su 'razón' es ese pecado retórico llamado 'argumento de autoridad'.
> 
> Para los que no entiendan qué es esto: es cuando un interlocutor en lugar de aportar razones comprensibles ante un argumento, recurre a citar a un personaje o a una institución de renombre (como es el caso) para atribuir a su posición (fálsamente) la fuerza argumental de la que carece.



Vamos a ver, me refiero a seminarios internos, no los públicos…le veo despistadillo. En una reunión de Área de conocimiento, da igual que especialidad, asiste solo el grupo por manejar datos sometidos a secreto profesional.

Para leer una tesis, en caso de no haber sido publicada, necesita el permiso del autor para ser consultada en la biblioteca de la Universidad. Solo el tribunal de la tesis, el director y el autor conocen el contenido.

Si lee o ve la película el nombre De la Rosa entenderá de que va el asunto…no todo el mundo puede conocer el libro…


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En cuanto a la corrupción, es siempre menor en el sistema comunista, simplemente es que allí se ve un defecto. Aquí se ve parte del sistema. Si un director de la URSS vendia piezas en el mercado negro era un puto escandalo. Aquí pagamos 4.000 millones por un deposito de gas que no funciona e incluso produce terremotos y los jueces dicen que vale.



Interesante opinión, pero con esto en concreto no estoy de acuerdo. El comunismo -como doctrina económica- lleva a la corrupción, es parte intrínseca del proceso. Un ejemplo de un español "niño de la guerra" que pasó una época en el norte, en una empresa maderera. Tenían que cumplir "el plan", pero resulta que había problemas con los ferrocarriles, y se acumulaban toneladas de madera echándose a perder. Sugirió en una asamblea de trabajadores dejar de talar árboles, arguyendo que no tenía sentido talarlos para que se pudriesen... y fue acusado de querer hacer fracasar el plan; de perezoso, absentista... o sea, de todo lo malo.

Eso se resumía en el famoso chiste de "hacen como que nos pagan y nosotros hacemos como que trabajamos". (EDITO: y eso es corrupción y lleva a buscarte la vida al margen del sistema... para conseguir trenes o para conseguir lo que sea, ergo, a la corrupción)

El comunismo funciona en situaciones de crisis, pero en épocas de tranquilidad falla. En épocas de crisis es de sentido común que todo sea por el interés general... pero en épocas de tranquilidad, ¿para qué esforzarse? La envidia al vestido de la vecina, al coche de la vecina, o a la propia vecina comparada con tu parienta, hace que la doctrina comunista falle en lo cotidiano.

Tendríamos que ser vulcanianos para que el comunismo funcionase, como humanos terrestres... no. Los chinos lo han visto claro, por eso han virado hacia un comunismo de estado mezclado con capitalismo privado bajo el interés general... Por ahora está funcionando.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Desde luego, que mejor aliciente para dedicarse a la ciencia que después de descubrir algo te detengan por "alta traición". Vamos, no los nazis eran tan eficientes, cientítico que descubre algo, tiro en la cabeza para que no de lo cuente a otros.



Si está pasando información al enemigo usted que haría darle un abrazo?


----------



## Monsieur George (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Se vienen cositas.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A Ucrania se le está quedando cara de Saigon.


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pero he podido leer a "Pravda" de 1938:

"Pactar con Hitler es imposible porque en el III Reich gobierna la burguesía del gran capital".

Cualquiera que hubiese argumentado sobre la necesidad de pactar con Hitler hubiese acabado en GULAG. Después del Pacto Ribbentrop-Molotov...hubiese sido al revés.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El jefe del laboratorio ruso detrás del programa de misiles hipersónicos fue detenido por “alta traición”*
> *Denuncian que el director del Instituto de Mecánica Teórica Aplicada de Siberia, un reconocido científico, fue trasladado a una prisión de Moscú. *
> 
> - *El director de un laboratorio ruso que trabaja en misiles hipersónicos, *un arma en la que el* presidente Vladimir Putin *clama como una* ventaja estratégica para Rusia*,* fue arrestado bajo sospecha de traición*, informó el viernes la agencia estatal de noticias TASS.
> ...



Mal hecho.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Mientras, la Federación de Rusia ha demostrado que con sanciones no se puede derrocar a un gobierno fuerte en un sistema multipolar globalizado y sus contrincantes occidentales han tenido que empezar a sacar bandera blanca para evitar que la debacle económica alcance al orbe.



No puede existir un sistema multipolar porque los polos al ser opuestos entre si (-+) son dos y no múltiples. Multipolar es as algo alógico. Algún efecto tendrán las sanciones, cuando en cada ronda de los contactos y las negociaciones, Rusia pide su disminución.


Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

_Volodymyr Zelenskyi: Hoy, los rusos han creado otra situación extremadamente arriesgada para toda Europa: han bombardeado la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dos veces en un día. Es la mayor central nuclear de nuestro continente.

_

*Mentiroso, cínico, hipócrita, asesino, ladrón, estafador, vendemadres.*


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Volodymyr Zelenskyi: Hoy, los rusos han creado otra situación extremadamente arriesgada para toda Europa: han bombardeado la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dos veces en un día. Es la mayor central nuclear de nuestro continente.
> 
> _
> 
> *Mentiroso, cínico, hipócrita, asesino, ladrón, estafador, vendemadres.*



Cuanto pensais que le queda a este papanatas, yo creo que no llega a Octubre.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

*Las llamadas de los jefes del Pentágono a China quedan sin respuesta en medio de la crisis de Taiwán*

*Pekín habría rechazado en los últimos días varias llamadas del secretario de Guerra, Lloyd Austin, 
y del jefe del Estado Mayor, el general Mark Milley, según "tres personas con conocimiento de los intentos".


*


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, me refiero a seminarios internos, no los públicos…le veo despistadillo. En una reunión de Área de conocimiento, da igual que especialidad, asiste solo el grupo por manejar datos sometidos a secreto profesional.
> 
> Para leer una tesis, en caso de no haber sido publicada, necesita el permiso del autor para ser consultada en la biblioteca de la Universidad. Solo el tribunal de la tesis, el director y el autor conocen el contenido.
> 
> Si lee o ve la película el nombre De la Rosa entenderá de que va el asunto…no todo el mundo puede conocer el libro…



Sigue siendo un argumento de autoridad. Si quiere citar alguna razón de peso adquirida en uno de esos seminarios, adelante. Nombrarlos como prueba es igual a cero.


----------



## lapetus (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *la ascensión del modelo chino*, en principio en Sudamérica y Africa y luego en Europa, la crisis de la democracia oligárquica modelo británico es patente, frente a un sistema corrupto que solo ofrece votar ad eternum a dos partidos igual de corruptos y que se van pasando la pelota de las posibles soluciones, el modelo de un poder honrado, que ofrece seguridad y prosperidad a toda la población de forma nominal hace furor en sociedades



China no exporta un modelo político.
De momento sólo exporta infraestructuras y desarrollo con condiciones justas. Sobre todo en África. En América la influencia China parece ser muy poca, a pesar de la gran necesidad de intercambios comerciales, de infraestructuras y de material militar que hay. Pero los EEUU ejercen la doctrina Monroe y consiguen mantener fuera a China.

El no exportar un modelo político es un error, porque si tu consigues pingües contratos con el país X, pero luego no apuntalas a sus líderes en el poder, viene el anglo y te monta un colorismo, y te quedas a dos velas.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si está pasando información al enemigo usted que haría darle un abrazo?



O si está frenando el avance de las investigaciones conscientemente, que también puede ser. No conozco los detalles sobre su acusación. Lo que es obvio, es que si el tío cumple no lo van a putear.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sigue siendo un argumento de autoridad. Si quiere citar alguna razón de peso adquirida en uno de esos seminarios, adelante. Nombrarlos como prueba es igual a cero.



Bueno, ya sabe uno va a los seminarios, reuniones de área y a los tribunales de tesis con unas reglas…y es lo que hay. Para pasar datos sensibles está 8chan en la red TOR, o las fosas marianas, por ejemplo. Este foro no es el lugar.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... tampoco te extrañe .... los yankis andan con muchos problemas con sus desarrollos hipersónicos y de alguna forma tienen que solucionarlos ....



Es que es de cajón de tabla de madera... 
Si los USAnos tuvieran ese 'caramelo' no dirían "ni esta boca es mía".
Por lo tanto, se deduce que es "Psy-op" para desestabilizar. lo mas sencillo.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

Esto debe ser un trueque por los drones de marras que se anuncian por ahí...


----------



## Cosmopolita (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cosa va mas allá, en este momento las élites occidentales están en pánico ante la ascensión del modelo chino, en principio en Sudamérica y Africa y luego en Europa, la crisis de la democracia oligárquica modelo británico es patente, frente a un sistema corrupto que solo ofrece votar ad eternum a dos partidos igual de corruptos y que se van pasando la pelota de las posibles soluciones, el modelo de un poder honrado, que ofrece seguridad y prosperidad a toda la población de forma nominal hace furor en sociedades a las que solo se les ha ofrecido palo y una zanahoria cada vez mas podrida, las patéticas llamadas de la bruja Pelosi a "defender la democracia" son claro ejemplo de dicha decadencia.



Vladivostok tiene que volver a China, total ya hay libros de historia en China que señalan a Vladivostok como chino.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No puede existir un sistema multipolar porque los polos al ser opuestos entre si (-+) son dos y no múltiples. Multipolar es as algo alógico. Algún efecto tendrán las sanciones, cuando en cada ronda de los contactos y las negociaciones, Rusia pide su disminución.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Así es. Es parecido esto de la 'multi-polaridad' al estado del campo magnético terrestre cuando está en la fase 1ª de descomposición, donde no existen ni polo Norte ni Sur. Y cuando se estabiliza, entonces estos aparecen en nuevas localizaciones. Y eso es lo mismo que le sucederá al mundo 'multipolar' si llega a concretarse. Será solo un periodo caótico que llevará irremediablemente a una nueva 'polaridad'. Vamos, que será otro y no el eje anglosajón el que partirá el bacalao.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



¿Se van a jugar todo a la defensa numantina de Odesa?
Amanecerá y veremos...


----------



## Adriano II (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...

Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia


----------



## keylargof (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cosa va mas allá, en este momento las élites occidentales están en pánico ante la ascensión del modelo chino, en principio en Sudamérica y Africa y luego en Europa, la crisis de la democracia oligárquica modelo británico es patente, frente a un sistema corrupto que solo ofrece votar ad eternum a dos partidos igual de corruptos y que se van pasando la pelota de las posibles soluciones, el modelo de un poder honrado, que ofrece seguridad y prosperidad a toda la población de forma nominal hace furor en sociedades a las que solo se les ha ofrecido palo y una zanahoria cada vez mas podrida, las patéticas llamadas de la bruja Pelosi a "defender la democracia" son claro ejemplo de dicha decadencia.


----------



## notengodeudas (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que Rusia no apriete por ahí para lograr concesiones en un mercado como loa repuestos de aviación civil. Al final lo que van a lograr es que antes de 15 años no haya ni un avión occidental en Rusia, China y seguramente más países, porque viendo que hay chantajistas que hoy te venden y mañana no, es mejor no depender de ellos. Y en China al final se fabrican todas esas piezas que acabaran encontrando el modo de llegar a Rusia




Tan sencillo como que los triunfos los gastas cuando toca gastarlos. A Putin no creo que haga falta enseñarle a jugar a las cartas.


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Volodymyr Zelenskyi: Hoy, los rusos han creado otra situación extremadamente arriesgada para toda Europa: han bombardeado la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, dos veces en un día. Es la mayor central nuclear de nuestro continente.
> 
> _
> 
> *Mentiroso, cínico, hipócrita, asesino, ladrón, estafador, vendemadres.*



Es curioso, se trata de propaganda dirigida al consumidor final. Los estrategas militares de EEUU y el conjunto de los dirigentes de la OTAN no pueden de ninguna manera desconocer que Rusia ya controla totalmente la central desde marzo, aparte de lo famosa que se hizo con los _incendios_ iniciales.

Zelensky sabe que sus jefes le entenderán y hasta le darán una palmadita por su mentirijilla, dirigida al lector de El Mundo y El País (aparte que así el que queda como un pardillo ante el grupo de informados que hay entre la población es Zelensky, y no dichos jefes).


----------



## pgas (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



a ver si es verdad

_En las redes sociales circula un video tomado desde un dron que muestra la destrucción del HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, que bombardea el puente Antonovsky en Kherson. El arma se colocó en un cinturón forestal cerca del pueblo de Stepnoe, región de Nikolaev. Después de golpear el puente, la tripulación se refugió,en un lugar seguro como aparentemente consideraron, y esperó la entrega de municiones. Nuestros exploradores calcularon la ubicación de los Hymars, y el cálculo de la instalación de la contrabatería rusa entregó un golpe preciso en el objetivo identificado.

Otro HIMARS menos uno en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocurrió en el área del asentamiento de Pyatigorskoye, región de Kharkiv, donde también durante la lucha contra la batería, el MLRS estadounidense y un pelotón de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Alder Los sistemas fueron destruidos por nuestros artilleros. _

**

_En cuanto al Puente Antonovsky, que resultó dañado como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya se está trabajando para restaurarlo. Los lleva a cabo el mejor equipo de construcción de puentes de Rusia, que, entre otras cosas, es responsable de la construcción del puente de Crimea. Según el viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Marat Khusnullin, "el puente estará listo a principios de la próxima semana". 



https://es.topwar.ru/199984-vs-rf-pokazali-unichtozhenie-amerikanskogo-himars-bivshego-po-antonovskomu-mostu-v-hersone.html



++++

En el área del asentamiento de Belogorka, región de Kherson, los ataques aéreos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y el fuego de las unidades de artillería alcanzaron la ubicación temporal de la brigada aeromóvil 46 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más de 400 nacionalistas han sido asesinados, dijo el ministerio. 

**********_


frangelico dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que Rusia no apriete por ahí para lograr concesiones en un mercado como loa repuestos de aviación civil. Al final lo que van a lograr es que antes de 15 años no haya ni un avión occidental en Rusia, China y seguramente más países, porque viendo que hay chantajistas que hoy te venden y mañana no, es mejor no depender de ellos. Y en China al final se fabrican todas esas piezas que acabaran encontrando el modo de llegar a Rusia




importación paralela, además a los tontánicos no les conviene ponerse puntillosos, los mericanos siguen importando el titanio ruso para aviación o sea que van relajados

Cerdogan se pasa las sanciones por el cu**

_Allanando el camino para las importaciones paralelas rusas después del embargo, Turquía se ha convertido en un centro de tránsito para ese país. Las mercancías que irán a Rusia desde muchas partes del mundo, especialmente de la UE y el Lejano Oriente, primero se traen a Turquía, se cambia el contenedor y se envían a Rusia. “Los almacenes en Turquía están repletos de mercancías rusas en tránsito”, dicen los logísticos._


----------



## Adriano II (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Se van a jugar todo a la defensa numantina de Odesa?
> Amanecerá y veremos...



Pasará lo de siempre dejarán a los pringados de reclutamiento forzoso para que sean escabechados por los rusos mientras que los jefes y su ardor guerrero se piran a pastos más seguros


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ago 2022)

patinetes! hacen falta patinetes por favor! que las ratas siotanicas se están poniendo nerviosas, y tienen que llegar a pie sí o sí (por medio de un apso adelante dos atrás) a Kiev








La artillería que ha entregado Alemania a Ucrania ya no funciona - mpr21


Apenas un mes después de su entrega, los primeros cañones blindados autopropulsados alemanes ya se han dejado de utilizar en Ucrania, asegura el periódico Der Spiegel. Kiev ha informado al Ministerio de Defensa alemán de que ha aparecido un mensaje de error en los cañones y que varios de ellos...



mpr21.info


----------



## aurariola (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menuda colección de tópicos, sácate el palillo de la boca. China tiene una estación espacial que ya quisiera la ISS, y una sonda en Marte, y sso que según tu el nivel es bajo, si lo llegan a tener alto, estarían en Júpiter.



tambien te meten un palo por el culo para ver si tienes covid...... la verdad es que son la leche


----------



## JAGGER (6 Ago 2022)

Putos rusos, pagarán por estas atrocidades que aquí festejan.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

Cuando se adivinan las lágrimas de los perdedores:
Preparando el escenario para el juicio contra los "héroes de Mariupol"


----------



## SanRu (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Se van a jugar todo a la defensa numantina de Odesa?
> Amanecerá y veremos...



Sigo manteniendo que Odessa no está en los planes, pero si estuviera, no se intentaría su conquista, y por ende, la de Nikolaev, hasta tener prácticamente rendida Kramatorsk y Zaporiyia.


----------



## pepetemete (6 Ago 2022)

Siempre es bueno recordar viejos videos que nos ayudan a comprender mejor como y por qué hemos llegado a donde estamos ahora...

(12) Putin destroza a un periodista de la BBC. - YouTube


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Sigo manteniendo que Odessa no está en los planes, pero si estuviera, no se intentaría su conquista, y por ende, la de Nikolaev, hasta tener prácticamente rendida Kramatorsk y Zaporiyia.



Se les quedaría a los rusos un buen agujero defensivo con una Odessa en manos otánicas. Pero también es cierto que dejar a un país sin mar es algo difícil de aceptar en una posible negociación.


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si le damos credibilidad a ese informe de Amnistia, también habrá que dárselo a este, ¿no?
> 
> *“El cierre de Amnistía en Rusia es sólo el último de una larga lista de organizaciones que han sido castigadas por defender los derechos humanos y decir la verdad a las autoridades rusas”.*
> 
> Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional, 8 de abril.



Fue un cierre simbólico. No afecta para nada a la operatividad de Amnistía en Rusia. Y no lo digo yo, lo dijo la propia organización:

_“Las autoridades están enormemente equivocadas si creen que cerrando nuestra oficina en Moscú detendrán nuestro trabajo de documentación y revelación de violaciones de derechos humanos. Seguimos adelante con nuestro trabajo para garantizar que la población de Rusia puede disfrutar de sus derechos humanos sin discriminación. Redoblaremos nuestros esfuerzos por sacar a la luz las atroces violaciones de derechos humanos cometidas por Rusia tanto en su país como en el extranjero.”_









Rusia: Las autoridades cierran la Oficina de Amnistía Internacional en Moscú


El Ministerio de Justicia ruso eliminó a la Oficina de Amnistía Internacional en Moscú del registro de oficinas de representación de organizaciones internacionales y ONG extranjeras, con lo que de hecho la cerró, junto con las oficinas de Human Rights Watch y otras.




www.amnesty.org





Quizá Rusia (es una hipótesis mía) estaba particularmente mosqueada porque en abril, bastante tiempo después de la operación en Ucrania, Amnistía no había criticado aún las atrocidades de los grupos nazis en el ejército de Ucrania.

Y recordemos que España también ha sido condenada en repetidas ocasiones por el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos, particularmente por atentados contra la libertad de expresión (críticas o insultos a la corona) y por no realizar procesos judiciales con garantías contra determinados presos.

En todas partes cuecen habas, Rusia no es una excepción, podemos mirarnos nosotros mismos en el espejo.

Y naturalmente EEUU, tanto dentro de su país como fuera debido al imperialismo:









Amnistía Internacional insta a Biden a cerrar la prisión de Guantánamo


En vísperas de la apertura de la prisión militar el 11 de enero del año 2001, desde la organización han criticado que este es un aniversario "que no debería haberse alcanzado"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menuda colección de tópicos, sácate el palillo de la boca. China tiene una estación espacial que ya quisiera la ISS, y una sonda en Marte, y sso que según tu el nivel es bajo, si lo llegan a tener alto, estarían en Júpiter.



De tópicos nada, camarada Zhu. Firsthand knowledge.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Paca la culona que hizo una guerra por sus huevos y luego 20 años de miserable posguerra de hambre y penurias?



Me refiero a la Paca que ganó la guerra a los rojos, y que dejó a España entre las diez potencias industriales cuando murió.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Vladivostok tiene que volver a China, total ya hay libros de historia en China que señalan a Vladivostok como chino.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Alfombrass, acabas de entrar con este otro nick y estás consiguiendo algo que parecía imposible, un verdadero record, que post tras post cada uno de ellos resulte más ridículo que el anterior, pero menos que el siguiente.

+ - lo captas.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Ago 2022)

Shabbat Shalom
El clapham , que es ( casi ) laico , aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco cada dia cree mas en la aleatoriedad de las cosas , en el libre albedrio , en la suerte y en las casualidades de la vida . Que si , que si , que la sincronicidad existe , pero no es la norma
Algunos hablan del " plan divino " , otros de la " Agenda Illuminati " . Es imposible predecir el futuro y mucho menos aceptar que todo lo que pasa esta predeterminado . NIET und NIET . La Elite ( y Di-s ) acojonan a la plebe con el mismo discurso : tu destino esta escrito
Pero niet . El aleteo de una simple mariposa puede cambiar el mundo . Como diria Salvador Marti " put%$#a mariposa .
Ayer cayo un rayo en un tanque de combustible de la terminal de supertanqueros de Matanzas en el Occidente de Cuba
El fuego se ha extendido a otros dos tanques y no esta contenido . Ayer hubo una cuarta explosion .
Sera este el " rayo " que acabara con 60 anos de revolucion cubana ?
La guerra en Ucrania puede que no afecte a la economia de Rusia , pero a Cuba la esta jodiendo viva .
El sistema electrico cubano es del siglo XVII ...bueno , no es tan viejo pero casi .
Hay 9 unidades de generacion electricas paradas . El deficit de generacion electrico es del - 20 % . De una demanda de 3000 MW , el sistema solo puede generar 2500 MW . Esta colapsando y la cosa solo va a peor .
La electricidad , viajar en avion , comer carne de res seran un lujo en un futuro no muy lejano
El mundo esta volviendo al siglo XIX . El clapham ya no conjetura .
En un instante , un put%$#o rayo y el mundo cambia .
Si el rayo hubiera caido en el Palacio Mariyiski , ahora se estaria hablando del fin de la guerra en Ucrania
El libre albedrio es una cosa muy seria . Los " accidentes " ocurren . Es la particula , estupido .
No lo dice el clapham , que es un bicho , ni el Gabor , premio Galileo de Astrofisica e inventor de una maquina del tiempo de propulsion a diesel
Lo dice un tal Heisenberg , un aleman que no era nazi pero si muy listo .
Por cierto ...hace 12 119 anos , un dia como hoy , nacio Panuk . Felicidades Panuk donde quiera que estes 









Incendio en Matanzas, Cuba: Tanques 50 y 49, proclives a incendiarse


Al menos medio centenar de heridos en el #incendio de la Base de Supertanqueros de #Matanzas, algunos de gravedad. El fuego ha afectado ya a tres tanques de crudo #cubano.




diariodecuba.com


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Aquí hay que darle la razón a @ZHU DE. Todo eso son tópicos creados sobre una China arrasada por la invasión Japonesa y los errores de Mao al inicio de la era Comunista en China.
> 
> Durante el próximo siglo, con una China Imperial siendo el centro del comercio mundial y una Europa arrasada por la crisis energética y las guerras internas la cosa va a cambiar mucho. Nuestros nietos seguramente vean películas chinas y los cambios en la moda salgan de Pekín y se extiendan por el mundo en lugar de lo que ha venido pasando hasta ahora.



Yo no discuto la importancia creciente de China. El PCCh no es el cáncer PSOE, y lleva a China con directrices muy claritas por la senda del crecimiento. No he repetido ningún tópico, sé de lo que hablo. A día de hoy China sigue 'importando/comprando' conocimiento desde Occidente.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

*Soldados ucranianos en Artemivsk acosan a los ucranianos que esperan a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*

Los militares van a los pisos e interrogan a los ucranianos que se quedaron esperando a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Bakhmut (Artemivsk). Los residentes que permanecen en la ciudad informaron de ello en el canal de Telegram "Artemivsk Z Bakhmut".

Los usuarios dijeron en los comentarios que grupos de soldados de las AFU recorrían pisos y lugares concurridos e interrogaban a la gente y revisaban sus teléfonos. Los ucranianos están siendo interrogados sobre por qué no han abandonado la ciudad.

"El nuevo mercado. Lo están comprobando de nuevo. Piden un número de teléfono y un pasaporte. ¿Por qué no se fueron?", escribe uno de los residentes de Bakhmut.

"Por favor, infórmeme: más cerca del AIT (Colegio Técnico Industrial de Bakhmut de la Universidad Técnica Nacional de Donetsk - Ed.) rondas duras en pisos y casas. Con la inspección de los pisos y la búsqueda de los que no se han mudado", compartió otro usuario.

Los comentarios sugerían que las AFU estaban obligando a los ucranianos a desplazarse para que Kiev pudiera "manipular las estadísticas" y hablaban de cuántos ucranianos se habían pronunciado contra Rusia.

"Obligados a pasar al lado ucraniano, y luego Vereshchucka (el viceprimer ministro del país, Iryna Vereshchuk - Nota de la redacción) manipulará las estadísticas, diciendo cuántos Zaukrans?", escribió el usuario Oleh.

Otros suscriptores del canal de Telegram apoyan a los locales.

"Saludos desde Gorlovka. Que se vayan los que intimidaron a nuestros emigrantes y pensionistas que vinieron a Artemivsk, nos acordaremos de todos, créanme. Para el resto de la gente normal diré una cosa, aguantad, hermanos y hermanas", escribió un usuario con el apodo de Separ Gorlovskiy.

El día anterior, el 5 de agosto, se informó de que las fuerzas rusas habían entrado en las calles de Bakhmut. Los soldados ucranianos, a su vez, están abandonando alturas estratégicamente importantes alrededor de la ciudad, dejando caer a sus heridos. Así lo informó el comandante del 20º batallón de la Milicia Popular de la LNR, de nombre "Jackson".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Donetsk es bombardeada con munición de racimo alemana de 155 mm.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Soldados del Batallón de Fusileros 1135 del ejército de la DNR, junto con unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, han tomado el control total de una granja en el sur de Marinka. Anteriormente, se había utilizado para disparar en Oleksandrivka y el distrito de Petrovsky. Además, el control de este punto hace más difícil que las unidades de las AFU lleguen a la granja al sur de Marinka.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> El clapham , que es ( casi ) laico , aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco cada dia cree mas en la aleatoriedad de las cosas , en el libre albedrio , en la suerte y en las casualidades de la vida . Que si , que si , que la sincronicidad existe , pero no es la norma
> Algunos hablan del " plan divino " , otros de la " Agenda Illuminati " . Es imposible predecir el futuro y mucho menos aceptar que todo lo que pasa esta predeterminado . NIET und NIET . La Elite ( y Di-s ) acojonan a la plebe con el mismo discurso : tu destino esta escrito
> Pero niet . El aleteo de una simple mariposa puede cambiar el mundo . Como diria Salvador Marti " put%$#a mariposa .
> ...



Cuba tiene problemas importantes por escasez de inversión. Realmente es un país que consume una cantidad asombrosa de petróleo para su escaso parque móvil. Y es porque sigue manteniendo una generación basada en fuelóleo. Con lo fácil que les sería tener FV masivamente, algo que ocurriría por sí mismo en una economía racional. Como el país produce petróleo y consigue de alguien lo que le falta, se han acostumbrado a quemar tanto como Portugal teniendo muchísimos menos coches.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> China no exporta un modelo político.
> De momento sólo exporta infraestructuras y desarrollo con condiciones justas. Sobre todo en África. En América la influencia China parece ser muy poca, a pesar de la gran necesidad de intercambios comerciales, de infraestructuras y de material militar que hay. Pero los EEUU ejercen la doctrina Monroe y consiguen mantener fuera a China.
> 
> El no exportar un modelo político es un error, porque si tu consigues pingües contratos con el país X, pero luego no apuntalas a sus líderes en el poder, viene el anglo y te monta un colorismo, y te quedas a dos velas.



Lo erróneo es pensar que los comerciantes solo llevan cosas de un lado para otro, por supuesto que China está dando ejemplo de algo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ago 2022)

El comandante del batallón de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado.

Como resultado de la explosión de una mina el comandante del batallón de la brigada aerotransportada 25 de Ucrania, el comandante Vitaliy Bokhanok falleció. Detonó una mina el 25 de julio y murió en el hospital 4 días después.


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso utilizó la táctica de "bombardeo" cerca de Donetsk*


https://es.topwar.ru/199981-rossijskaja-armija-primenila-taktiku-ognevogo-vala-pod-doneckom.html


Hoy, 13: 51

Los acontecimientos en la región de Marinka, cerca de Donetsk, pasaron casi desapercibidos en la prensa y no fueron apreciados por los comentaristas militares. Pero fue aquí donde las Fuerzas Armadas de RF utilizaron la famosa táctica de bombardear áreas fortificadas enemigas, conocida bajo el término "bombardeo". Según el observador militar Mikhail Khodarenok, el ejército ruso creó un verdadero "infierno de fuego" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, utilizando de manera competente este método de preparación de artillería, conocido desde la Gran Guerra Patriótica.

Y aunque esta táctica no es una invención puramente rusa, fue nuestro ejército quien la llevó a la perfección. El principio que se utiliza para crear fuego pesado es la división de los ataques de artillería en supresión y destrucción del enemigo. Además, es la destrucción completa de las defensas enemigas lo que tiene una importancia primordial.

En Marinka, como en otras partes del oeste de Donbass, el ejército ucraniano creó una extensa red de trincheras bien fortificadas y pasajes subterráneos en el transcurso de ocho años. Simplemente no tiene sentido suprimir la mano de obra del enemigo en tal situación, porque durante la ofensiva tendrás que atravesar áreas fortificadas, en las que definitivamente habrá combatientes listos para resistir. En tales casos, las tácticas de "bombardeo de fuego" son simplemente efectivas.

Para destruir las fortificaciones del enemigo, se requiere una alta densidad de fuego y un mayor consumo de municiones. En lugar de los proyectiles estándar 200 de calibre 152-mm, el "bombardeo" implica el uso de proyectiles 300-350 para destruir cada objetivo. Tal número de ataques prácticamente no deja ninguna posibilidad de que el enemigo se cubra y se mantenga con vida, lo que lleva a la destrucción garantizada incluso de objetos muy bien fortificados.

Para lograr una alta densidad de fuego, en lugar de un batallón de artillería, se utilizan diez o incluso veinte batallones a la vez. Incluso para un objetivo no blindado, se gastan trescientos y, a veces, quinientos proyectiles.

El término sobre el consumo de municiones por "vagones" está justo aquí. Un vagón tiene unas 5 mil conchas. Y serán suficientes para arar posiciones como en Marinka, en el mejor de los casos, durante uno o dos días.
- explica la esencia del uso de las tácticas del "bombardeo" Khodaryonok en su canal de telegramas.

El efecto de tal trabajo de artillería es verdaderamente fenomenal. Habiendo sido objeto de intensos disparos, los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven obligados a retirarse rápidamente o se les garantiza que morirán en fortificaciones sistemáticamente rotas. Además, teniendo en cuenta la superioridad cuantitativa múltiple en artillería a nuestro favor, el enemigo es incapaz de establecer un trabajo de contrabatería.

Si a esta acción le sumamos aviación, luego en el suelo para el enemigo casi todos los días se juega una miniatura como en los "círculos del infierno" de Dante
- concluye Khodaryonok.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me refiero a la Paca que ganó la guerra a los rojos, y que dejó a España entre las diez potencias industriales cuando murió.



Ya luego vino la desindustrialización y el vaciado de la España rural…todo del guión…


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



En realidad el 78%, pero con nitrógeno probablemente simplifica y no se refiere a nitrógeno elemental, sino a algún compuesto de nitrógeno.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Una mujer pisó una mina de pétalos en la calle Zharikov

¡Tenga cuidado!









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Según la situación.

1. A partir de esta mañana, continuó la limpieza de la parte noroeste de Piski. Según las declaraciones del Estado Mayor de las AFU, los refuerzos se apresuraron a llegar aquí y las AFU afirman que, por el momento, Peski aún no se ha perdido.
Por nuestra parte, se afirma que se está llevando a cabo la limpieza y el desminado.

2. Artemivsk. Continúan los combates cerca de Zaitsevo, Veselya Dolyna y Kodema (la información sobre el abandono de Kodema por parte del enemigo es falsa: el enemigo ha rotado allí unidades muy dañadas). Una vez rota la línea Zaitsevo-Kodema, se iniciará un asalto completo a Artemivsk.
El enemigo se da cuenta de ello y sigue minando los puentes de Artemivsk.

3. Soledar. Los combates continúan en la zona industrial cercana a la fábrica Knauf, así como en Bakhmutsky y también en la zona de Yakovlevka.

4. Marinka. Hay informes de avances en el asentamiento, pero hasta ahora no hay pruebas fotográficas y de vídeo de avances más allá del montón.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



Amoniaco, amoniaco.


----------



## keylargof (6 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El PIB de Rusia está cerca del de Alemania*
> 
> Por @AlexanderIV17 (Twitter) para el blog de Saker
> 
> ...



LOL

Por eso Alemania está petada de border lines rusos y las oficinas de visados no dan abasto para tramitar todos los pedidos de retrasados mentales ruskis limpialetrinas


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas de la República Popular de Donetsk, junto con unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, han tomado el control de una granja en el sur de Marinka.

Anteriormente, los nazis ucranianos bombardearon Oleksandrivka y el distrito Petrovskyy de Donetsk desde esta instalación. Además, el control de este punto dificulta a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas la entrega de municiones y ayuda al sur de Marinka, lo que da a nuestros militares otra ventaja en la lucha contra el enemigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pegaso (6 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo de sustituir los clientes europeos por asiáticos y africanos es eso, propaganda. Rusia va a tardar en diversificar sus clientes tanto o más tiempo de lo que Europa tardará en encontrar nuevos proveedores. Los gaseoductos no se hacen de la noche a la mañana.



Para entonces los líderes europeos han cambiando docenas de veces,los camisas negras se pasean por las ciudades y pueblos europeos. Férreas continúa líder matinal sin cambiar de chaqueta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ago 2022)

Comandante de batallón de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado cerca de Maryinka

Durante los combates cerca de Marinka el comandante del batallón de tanques de la brigada mecanizada 54 de Ucrania, el teniente coronel Aleksey Garyan, fue eliminado. Murió en el hospital a causa de sus heridas el 24 de julio.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean los centros de población fronterizos de la región de Kursk*

Así lo informó el jefe de la región, Roman Starovoit. Según él, la aldea de Korovyanovka y la granja de Otruba fueron bombardeadas. Ningún proyectil alcanzó el objetivo y no hubo víctimas ni daños. Los militares rusos devolvieron el fuego suprimiendo los puntos de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Salvando vidas: el médico del LNR con indicativo de llamada "Doctor" habla de su duro trabajo en primera línea

El sargento médico subalterno del LNR con indicativo de paramédico "El Doctor" contó a /corresponsal de iz.ru Murad Magomedov/ a qué lesiones se ha tenido que enfrentar más a menudo, cómo se ha prestado ayuda y a cuántas personas ha salvado ya.

Un equipo médico acude a los primeros auxilios si es necesario, y evacua a los heridos si es necesario. Los médicos también comprueban diariamente a las tropas en las posiciones para ver quién necesita atención médica o medicamentos.

"Cuando se producen bombardeos, son precisamente heridas explosivas, la metralla daña los tejidos blandos y a veces los huesos. Las heridas de bala ocurren, pero son raras", dijo el médico a El Doctor.

Los médicos también están rescatando a los civiles, ya que muchos no pueden permitirse obtener los medicamentos que necesitan para el tratamiento. Se proporciona ayuda siempre que sea posible. En total, según el "Doctor", ya ha salvado a unas 100 personas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (6 Ago 2022)

Los choques entre Israel y la Yihad Islámica Palestina en Gaza dejan ya 11 muertos, entre ellos un niño de 5 años.


¿Algo que decir, putillas OTÁNicas?


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La directora de Amnistía en Ucrania dimite por el informe que acusa a Kiev de poner en peligro a los civiles.*
> 
> La directora de la sección ucraniana de la ONG Amnistía Internacional ha anunciado su dimisión en protesta por un informe que acusa a Kiev de poner en peligro a los civiles.
> 
> ...



Bueno, con esa noticia (gracias Rejón) lo que confirmas es que Amnistía Internacional, que era sospechosa en ocasiones de parcialidad por hablar con la boquita pequeña según de quién fueran los trapos sucios, ahora dicha sospecha toma más cariz de plausibilidad.

Me temo que el nuevo director o directora para Ucrania sacarán informes más "meditados" en lo sucesivo en temas del tío Sam (voy a buscar en internet, a ver si ya se ha filtrado alguna conversación de Victoria Nuland con el embajador USA indicando quién va a ser ).

Creo que pese a todo, la organización seguirá siendo muy positiva a nivel mundial, si bien viendo el nivel de independencia que tiene (como evidencia esta noticia, gracias de nuevo, Rejón) no todo lo positiva que hubiera sido de desear. Parece que AI cede y se baja los pantalones ante las oligarquías de poder de occidente.

Por cierto, menos mal que a los periodistas de esta otra noticia, que muestra los atropellos y violaciones de los derechos humanos practicados en Ucrania durante los últimos años bajo el silencio y connivencia de muchas ONG, todavía no les han obligado a dimitir:









Ucrania, Zelensky y la dignidad del periodismo


El ejemplo de Guy Matten, una vez más




abcblogs.abc.es


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya luego vino la desindustrialización y el vaciado de la España rural…todo del guión…



Capitaneado por el cáncer PSOE, financiado por Alemania, que curiosamente era un país muy interesado en la desindustrialización de España por razones obvias. En fin, lo de siempre, el cáncer PSOE jodiendo a España para satisfacer los intereses de otros países.


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, la naturaleza tiene muchas estrategias. Nosotros pensamos, podemos elegir una mezcla de varias sin problemas.
> 
> No es cierto que sea imposible implementarlo, de hecho los soviticos lo hicieron y duro varis generaciones. Si no hubieran metido a Gorbi, y en su lugar hubiera estado otro, quizas hubiera sido el mundo anglo que el no hubiera resistido la crisis. Despues de desligar el dolar del oro, estaban muy muy jodidos. Lo que pasa que el hundimiento de los otros tapo esa parte de la historia. Y lo implementaron sin los medios de hoy, no es tan complejo ocmo parece hoy en dia una planificación a gran escala, pero puedes dejar una zona de microplanificación y competencia tipo la Yugoslavia de Tito. Hay cosas que se manejan mejor de forma individual. No todo tienen que ser 100%. pero tipos con 100.000 millones no son sostenibles.
> 
> ...



El consumismo y el culto al dinero no dan la felicidad ni el bienestar.

Toda esta gente vivió el comunismo durante décadas, y no puede estar equivocada:


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les quedaría a los rusos un buen agujero defensivo *con una Odessa en manos otánicas*. Pero también es cierto que dejar a un país sin mar es algo difícil de aceptar en una posible negociación.




Parece evidente que cualquier "negociación" en Ucrania, *importa su NEUTRALIDAD*. Aún cuando se llegue a un acuerdo antes de que Rusia invada completo el país -y Ucrania quede con salida al mar-, no podrá la OTAN aprovecharse de Odessa para sus "cositas".

Diferente sería el caso si la que tuviera que aceptar "condiciones" fuera Rusia, pero como va el campo de operaciones por el momento, no parece ese el caso.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Parece evidente que cualquier "negociación" en Ucrania, *importa su NEUTRALIDAD*. Aún cuando se llegue a un acuerdo antes de que Rusia invada completo el país -y Ucrania quede con salida al mar-, no podrá la OTAN aprovecharse de Odessa para sus "cositas".
> 
> Diferente sería el caso si la que tuviera que aceptar "condiciones" fuera Rusia, pero como va el campo de operaciones por el momento, no parece ese el caso.



El tema es si los americanos dejarán que se firme un tratado que sea respetado. Ellos son muy amigos de no cumplir. La misma OTAN no es más que ua cárcel a la que puedes entrar pero jamás nadie ha salido de ella.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Ayer cayo un rayo en un tanque de combustible de la terminal de supertanqueros de Matanzas en el Occidente de Cuba
> El fuego se ha extendido a otros dos tanques y no esta contenido . Ayer hubo una cuarta explosion .
> Sera este el " rayo " que acabara con 60 anos de revolucion cubana ?




Qué situación más crítica para Cuba !!  

¿Está confirmado que fue un rayo, o se sospecha que pudo ser un "_rayo_" ?


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

*Associated Press: El bloqueo de Taiwán, previsto previamente en medio de los ejercicios masivos del EPL, ya se está produciendo*

Taiwán está cancelando vuelos mientras China realiza ejercicios militares, escribe AP. La publicación señala que el bloqueo "ha aumentado el riesgo de interrupción del flujo de chips de procesador fabricados en Taiwán, necesarios para la industria mundial de las telecomunicaciones y la automoción".

El periódico de Hong Kong The South China Morning Post calificó el ejercicio de "bloqueo efectivo de Taiwán". En este contexto, China amplía las maniobras militares en torno a Taiwán del 7 al 15 de agosto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El tema es si los americanos dejarán que se firme un tratado que sea respetado. *Ellos son muy amigos de no cumplir*. La misma OTAN no es más que ua cárcel a la que puedes entrar pero jamás nadie ha salido de ella.




Fíjate que no. Los norteamericanos respetan MUCHISIMO lo que firman. El asunto es que si firma Ucrania -y no EE.UU-, a saber si son tan confiables.

Que son marrulleros y le van a buscar la vuelta para lograr sus objetivos... SI.
Pero créeme que los pactos y tratados que ha firmado EE.UU. son cumplidos escrupulosamente.

Otra cosa, es que suelen firmar pocas cosas y sólo firman las que les resultan muy favorables.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate que no. Los norteamericanos respetan MUCHISIMO lo que firman. El asunto es que si firma Ucrania -y no EE.UU-, a saber si son tan confiables.
> 
> Que son marrulleros y le van a buscar la vuelta para lograr sus objetivos... SI.
> Pero créeme que los pactos y tratados que ha firmado EE.UU. son cumplidos escrupulosamente.
> ...



Si. El tema es como dices, que firme Ucrania y luego un "gobierno soberano" cambietratado, constitución y lo que haga falta y siempre en el sentido de meter a los americanos en el Mar Negro. 
Ellos,por querer, quieren meterse hasta en el Caspio. Con Kazajstán les gustaría pero no parece probable, quien sabe si en el futuro usarán a Azerbaiyán. Es muy visible que el "vientre" de Rusia pasa por parte oriental de Ucrania y el Cáucaso ruso. Seguramente hay hasta planes de ataque de hace unos años usando Crimea como punto de partida para atacar a Rusia por ahí. Ahora tendrán que tratar de asegurarlo para siempre, pero USA no va a firmar nunca que mo se va a meter en un sitio, ellos quieren chapotear en cualquier fango, y más en una zona del mundo tan importante.


----------



## eolico (6 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No puede existir un sistema multipolar porque los polos al ser opuestos entre si (-+) son dos y no múltiples. Multipolar es as algo alógico.



Un Dunning-Kruger de manual. 

Se te ve el carton... No has pasado de la fisica de primaria.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2022)

Con que naturalidad dicen que no les gusta el rollo ucro


----------



## Oso Polar (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> habría que analizar qué derecho de propiedad tienen los árabes sobre el líquido negro que lleva ahí millones de años y es como el aire o el agua del mar.
> El valor del petróleo y resto de materias primas se lo da la tecnología inventada por los occidentales sino seguirían viviendo como viven en muchas partes de África, Asia y América del sur : En tribus de la edad de piedra.



- Tenes razón en parte y en otra no, los recursos naturales pertenecen a los habitantes que forman una nación-estado.

- Hay costumbres africanas y de otras partes del globo que deberían abandonarse de inmediato. Ah! pero casualidad estas no se hacen ya que "Occidente" protege estas mismas costumbres y a tribus arcaicas y más aún quiere que los recursos en donde habitan pertenezcan a estas y no a los estado-nación a los cuales pertenecen, ejemplo la Amazonia.

- Ya se pagan por las patentes de los inventos de "Occidente" y tanto así que existe un tinglado para que las maquinas herramientas y otros avances nunca puedan ser propiedad de otros ya que con cambios en algunos componentes o formulas, vuelven a patentarlos, esto mediante sendos acuerdos comerciales que imponen con la complicidad de políticos corruptos o ineptos.

- Imagina que en la ancestral China hubiera existido el sistema de patentes actual, todos esos avances tecnológicos (papel, papel moneda, pólvora, etc.), nunca hubieran llegado a impulsar el desarrollo de Europa Medieval que se encontraba bastante atrasada en muchos aspectos con respecto a Oriente. O imagina que en la América se hubiera desarrollado la patente genética del productos como maíz, papá, aguacate, etc., la mayoría de Europeos hubieran muerto de hambre.

- Y si de costumbres nos adentramos, muchos occidentales tienen gustos un poco "arcaicos" como la pedofilia, el gusto de la sexualidad con hombres africanos "negros", y otros que no entrare en detalle.

En fin doy por finalizado por mi parte este off-topic.

Saludos,


----------



## eolico (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



Otro cientifico experto en Dunning-Kruger.

Te suenan los compuestos de nitrogeno? Sales, acidos, amoniaco, NITROglicerina...

Cortaos un poco si no sabeis de que hablais!


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

*Kyrylo Stremousov desmintió la información sobre la muerte del subdirector de la administración estatal del distrito de Kakhovka, Vitaliy Hur.*

Según el subdirector de la administración regional de Kherson, Vitaly Hur se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en estado grave tras un atentado contra su vida.

"Está en el hospital en estado grave, en cuidados intensivos. No confirmamos su muerte", dijo Kirill Stremousov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (6 Ago 2022)

Minas terrestres ucranianas nazis hacen explotar una base propia.

Ukrainian landmines.... blow up a Ukrainian base!!! My new Donbass reportage -


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> El consumismo y el culto al dinero no dan la felicidad ni el bienestar.
> 
> Toda esta gente vivió el comunismo durante décadas, y no puede estar equivocada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147831



Ese mapa correla bastante bien con el éxito relativo de los paises en los últimos 30 años. A Polonia y Chequia les tocó la lotería de la crisis alemana que impulsó a su industria a romper con la sagrada ley de mantener la más posible la producción en Alemania, en unos años sacaron una enorme producción industrial del país y acabó en esos vecinos (también en Hungría y Eslovaquia). De la Yugoslavia masacrada por la OTAN sólo salen bien parados Eslovenia, que es una fábrica de Renault, y Croacia, la playa de los alemanes.

Llama la atención Hungría, que es beneficiaria de la expansión industrial alemana desde los 90 y un país con buen nivel de renta, se nota que ahí hay factores políticos internos peculiares.

Polonia es además la niña mimada de la UE, lleva muchos años recibiendo el 2.5% del PIB en neto de la Comunidad cuando España apenas rozó el 1% durante pocos años para caer en picado en poco tiempo (la excusa es que somos "muy grandes" para ser receptores importantes, pero los polacos son tantos como éramos nosotros en los 90), y aún así le salen cifras no pequeñas.

En Bulgaria probablemente la mayor parte de la población vive hoy peor que hace 30 años y en Ucrania también, es un país especialmente desastroso. Es curioso que probablemente las promesas de ingreso en la UE sean el pegamento de lo que queda de sociedad en Ucrania pero no les dicen la verdad: nadie les va a dar los mimos y la lluvia de capital inversor en industria que recibió Polonia, y por Polonia les llega a los ucranianos la idea de que la UE les dará progreso, pues es el país al que más emigran


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Un Dunning-Kruger de manual.
> 
> Se te ve el carton... No has pasado de la fisica de primaria.



¿Y esto? Efecto Dunning-Kruger - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El *efecto Dunning-Kruger* es el sesgo cognitivo por el cual las personas con baja habilidad en una tarea sobrestiman su habilidad. Algunos investigadores también incluyen en su definición el efecto opuesto para las personas de alto rendimiento: su tendencia a subestimar sus habilidades. El efecto Dunning-Kruger suele medirse comparando la autoevaluación con el rendimiento objetivo.


----------



## El Veraz (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ese mapa correla bastante bien con el éxito relativo de los paises en los últimos 30 años. A Polonia y Chequia les tocó la lotería de la crisis alemana que impulsó a su industria a romper con la sagrada ley de mantener la más posible la producción en Alemania, en unos años sacaron una enorme producción industrial del país y acabó en esos vecinos (también en Hungría y Eslovaquia). De la Yugoslavia masacrada por la OTAN sólo salen bien parados Eslovenia, que es una fábrica de Renault, y Croacia, la playa de los alemanes.
> 
> Llama la atención Hungría, que es beneficiaria de la expansión industrial alemana desde los 90 y un país con buen nivel de renta, se nota que ahí hay factores políticos internos peculiares.
> 
> ...



A los países del Este no le interesa que Ucrania entre en la UE y el que menos Polonia. España siendo la China de Europa ya no recibe ninguna inversión industrial importante todas van al Este a ciudades que no sabemos ni el nombre de Eslovaquia o Hungría. No hay para todos, lo que esos países no se enteran es que la inversión en Polonia o en Chequia ha sido gracias a la inversión 0 en España.


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas mostraron la destrucción del HIMARS estadounidense, que golpeó el puente Antonovsky en Kherson.*


https://es.topwar.ru/199984-vs-rf-pokazali-unichtozhenie-amerikanskogo-himars-bivshego-po-antonovskomu-mostu-v-hersone.html



En las redes sociales circula un video tomado desde un dron que muestra la destrucción del HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, que bombardea el puente Antonovsky en Kherson. El arma se colocó en un cinturón forestal cerca del pueblo de Stepnoe, región de Nikolaev. Después de golpear el puente, la tripulación se refugió, como aparentemente consideraron, en un lugar seguro y esperó la entrega de municiones. Nuestros exploradores calcularon la ubicación de los Hymars, y el cálculo de la instalación de la contrabatería rusa entregó un golpe preciso en el objetivo identificado.

Otro HIMARS menos uno en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocurrió en el área del asentamiento de Pyatigorskoye, región de Kharkiv, donde también durante la lucha contra la batería, el MLRS estadounidense y un pelotón de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Alder Los sistemas fueron destruidos por nuestros artilleros.


Según los últimos datos, al menos la mitad de los doce Hymar suministrados por Washington a Kyiv ya han sido destruidos. La destrucción sistemática de HIMARS puede indicar la creación de un grupo especial que caza MLRS estadounidenses y sistemas de artillería occidentales de largo alcance, dicen los expertos.

Además, algunas instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF quedan inutilizadas por ataques de alta precisión incluso antes de que lleguen al frente. Esto es exactamente lo que sucedió con dos HIMARS que, según nuestro Ministerio de Defensa, fueron cubiertos el 1 de agosto en el territorio de la planta de Máquinas de Energía de Ucrania en Jarkov. Los almacenes con municiones escasas y muy caras para el MLRS estadounidense están siendo destruidos con un propósito no menor.

Al mismo tiempo, Kyiv niega habitualmente las grandes pérdidas de las costosas armas occidentales. Pero al estimar la cantidad de MLRS restantes, literalmente permiten una "cláusula freudiana", informando que ahora hay "hasta una docena" de sistemas HIMARS en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El Pentágono va más allá, declarando mentiras las palabras del ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, sobre la destrucción de seis Hymars. Esto no es sorprendente: después de todo, Washington está aún más interesado que Kyiv en dominar el presupuesto de ayuda militar multimillonario para Ucrania con dinero de los bolsillos de los contribuyentes estadounidenses.

En cuanto al Puente Antonovsky, que resultó dañado como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya se está trabajando para restaurarlo. Los lleva a cabo el mejor equipo de construcción de puentes de Rusia, que, entre otras cosas, es responsable de la construcción del puente de Crimea. Según el viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Marat Khusnullin, "el puente estará listo a principios de la próxima semana".

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

is-raleita dixit...... será desinfo:

*Kedmi habló sobre un vívido ejemplo de la degradación del complejo militar-industrial occidental.*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





En Occidente, están tratando de entender y explicar por qué no pueden proporcionar a Kyiv la cantidad necesaria. armaspara que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realmente pudieran cambiar el rumbo en el frente. El experto militar, exjefe de la inteligencia israelí Yakov Kedmi, en una entrevista con el científico y politólogo ruso Yevgeny Satanovsky en el canal Solovyov Live, explicó que no era el miedo de Occidente a Rusia ni la codicia de estadounidenses y europeos. Resulta que en los últimos años el complejo militar-industrial de los países occidentales se ha degradado mucho y actualmente tiene un potencial muy bajo.

Ucrania es una vívida ilustración del terrible diagnóstico del complejo militar-industrial occidental.
- afirmó la triste realidad de Kedmi.

Por ejemplo, las autoridades alemanas han prometido en repetidas ocasiones a Kyiv que proporcionará todo el equipamiento militar que le pidan. Pero, de hecho, Berlín simplemente no puede cumplir estas promesas. La Bundeswehr está armada con un total de más de doscientos tanques, pero solo 40 de ellos son modernos, y entre el resto hay muchos raros.

Gran Bretaña y Francia tienen aproximadamente la misma proporción en fuerzas de tanques. La situación no es mejor ni siquiera en los Estados Unidos.

Los estadounidenses también tienen grandes problemas. Aquí está el F-22, hay muy pocos, piezas sueltas, fueron descontinuados. F-35 "comió" cientos de miles de millones, pero salió mucho peor
- un experto militar israelí reveló el verdadero estado de las cosas en el complejo militar-industrial estadounidense, y *agregó que de los 11 portaaviones, los Estados Unidos "solo seis están en movimiento y uno y medio en Gran Bretaña".*

Este es solo un diagnóstico mortal, especialmente para un país que todavía está tratando de demostrar que todavía es una superpotencia.
- Kedmi evaluó sarcásticamente el potencial militar de América.

*El experto cree que el complejo militar-industrial occidental está en la crisis más profunda. La mayoría de las empresas militares quebraron, dejando dos o tres gigantes que tampoco pueden operar a plena capacidad debido a la crisis económica mundial. Tomará años y miles de millones de dólares de inversión para restaurar la producción. Por lo tanto, concluye Kedmi, se están llevando a cabo estas “extrañas y escasas entregas de armas a Ucrania”.*

Curiosamente, ¿Zelensky sabe que no obtendrá nada en términos del crecimiento de la asistencia militar de Occidente, excepto las próximas promesas vacías y llamados a “derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla”?


----------



## JAG63 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Es curioso, se trata de propaganda dirigida al consumidor final. Los estrategas militares de EEUU y el conjunto de los dirigentes de la OTAN no pueden de ninguna manera desconocer que Rusia ya controla totalmente la central desde marzo, aparte de lo famosa que se hizo con los _incendios_ iniciales.
> 
> Zelensky sabe que sus jefes le entenderán y hasta le darán una palmadita por su mentirijilla, dirigida al lector de El Mundo y El País (aparte que así el que queda como un pardillo ante el grupo de informados que hay entre la población es Zelensky, y no dichos jefes).



Espera...que Zelenski hace las cosas "pensando en el lector de dos periódicos españoles"?

En serio, el desayuno....bien?


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> A los países del Este no le interesa que Ucrania entre en la UE y el que menos Polonia. España siendo la China de Europa ya no recibe ninguna inversión industrial importante todas van al Este a ciudades que no sabemos ni el nombre de Eslovaquia o Hungría. No hay para todos, lo que esos países no se enteran es que la inversión en Polonia o en Chequia ha sido gracias a la inversión 0 en España.



Bueno, allí no tienen gobiernos manirrotos con el gasto como el español


----------



## Charidemo (6 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Un Dunning-Kruger de manual.
> 
> Se te ve el carton... No has pasado de la fisica de primaria.



Palabras, solo palabras y el ser humano las inventa y las usa. Pero quizás tenga un fondo de razón en eso de qué lo multipolar no exista en realidad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Putos rusos, pagarán por estas atrocidades que aquí festejan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147737



haceis buenos montajes, tienes mas montajes? Que opinas de los ultimos ataques contra Gaza ya van varios muertos, jolagranputa


----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, allí no tienen gobiernos manirrotos con el gasto como el español



Eso también aqui el estado está tomado por los empleados públicos allí los tienen cobrando menos que los empleados privados, pero a lo que me refería que la grandes inversiones industriales que ahora van desde Polonia a Rumanía, se resentirían bastante con el futuro competidor Ucraniano, se habla mucho de boquilla.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*Parada de un reactor de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
Uno de los reactores de la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, bajo control ruso, ha sido apagado, según informa Afp de las fuerzas rusas.

Un reactor de la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas, ha sido apagado, según informó el sábado la compañía de energía atómica de Ucrania, tras los ataques que Kiev y Moscú se acusan mutuamente de llevar a cabo.

"Como resultado del ataque a la central nuclear de Zaporizhia, se *activó el sistema de protección de emergencia* en uno de los tres reactores en funcionamiento, que se apagó", anunció Energoatom en un mensaje en Telegram.

La fuente dijo que *el bombardeo "dañó gravemente" una estación de nitrógeno y oxígeno* y un "edificio auxiliar". "Sigue existiendo un riesgo de fuga de hidrógeno y de sustancias radiactivas, y el riesgo de incendio también es elevado", ha dicho.

"El bombardeo (...) ha causado un grave riesgo para el funcionamiento seguro de la planta", dijo Energoatom, añadiendo que sigue* produciendo electricidad y que el personal ucraniano sigue trabajando allí.*


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Vladivostok tiene que volver a China, total ya hay libros de historia en China que señalan a Vladivostok como chino.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ya se ha encargado la bruja de que eso no pase, menuda lumbreras, en el momento mas oportuno, echa a China en brazos de Rusia, y todo por la puta democracia, nunca se lo agracederemos bastante, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Otro adorador de lo que ignora. Seguro que ni conoces China. Anda, vete una temporada allí y disfruta del poder del PCCh.



¿Has estado tú en China? Cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ago 2022)

...


Cosmopolita dijo:


> No puede existir un sistema multipolar porque los polos al ser opuestos entre si (-+) son dos y no múltiples. Multipolar es as algo alógico. Algún efecto tendrán las sanciones, cuando en cada ronda de los contactos y las negociaciones, Rusia pide su disminución.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los chinos tienen experiencia en imanes multipolares, no te preocupes.





__





Imanes Codificadores Multipolar,360 Polos,36 Polos,6 Polos,Imán Radial/sensor,1mm,2mm,1,3mm De Longitud - Buy Multipolar Multi Poles Sensor Magnet For Encoder,Multi Pole Magnet Encoder Magnet Absolute,Multipolar Multipole Radial Magnetization Magnetic Encoders/ic Haus Chip Set Encipheror Encoder Magnet Customized Processing Product on Alibaba.com


Imanes Codificadores Multipolar,360 Polos,36 Polos,6 Polos,Imán Radial/sensor,1mm,2mm,1,3mm De Longitud - Buy Multipolar Multi Poles Sensor Magnet For Encoder,Multi Pole Magnet Encoder Magnet Absolute,Multipolar Multipole Radial Magnetization Magnetic Encoders/ic Haus Chip Set Encipheror Encoder...



spanish.alibaba.com


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

GOOOL con lanzamiento de torreta incluido


----------



## coscorron (6 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los choques entre Israel y la Yihad Islámica Palestina en Gaza dejan ya 11 muertos, entre ellos un niño de 5 años.
> 
> 
> ¿Algo que decir, putillas OTÁNicas?



Me imagino que ya mañana mismo habrán desconectado a Israel del SWIFT o parecido ...


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate que no. Los norteamericanos respetan MUCHISIMO lo que firman. El asunto es que si firma Ucrania -y no EE.UU-, a saber si son tan confiables.
> 
> Que son marrulleros y le van a buscar la vuelta para lograr sus objetivos... SI.
> Pero créeme que los pactos y tratados que ha firmado EE.UU. son cumplidos escrupulosamente.
> ...



Hombre Nico, pregúntales a los iraníes si respetan lo que firman, que la espantada de Trump aún dura.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> El consumismo y el culto al dinero no dan la felicidad ni el bienestar.
> 
> Toda esta gente vivió el comunismo durante décadas, y no puede estar equivocada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147831



Esa encuesta es más falsa que Espinete vestido de Ronaldinho...


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

Informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, noticia principal:

▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso realizó acciones de asalto en las siguientes direcciones: Spartak - Avdiivka, Veseloye - Peski, Novoselovka II - Krasnogorovka, Aleksandrovka - Marinka, Kirillovka - Pavlovka, Prechistovka - Novomayorske;
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk (Bakhmut), el Ejército ruso mejoró la situación táctica en las direcciones Spryapovka - Bakhmutskoye, Pokrovske - Soledar, Pokrovske - Bakhmut, Vladimirovka - Yakovlevka, Renaissance - Vershina, Pokrovske - Vershina;
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, unidades separadas de tropas rusas avanzaron hasta las afueras del oeste de Bogorodichnoye;
▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas bombardearon las posiciones de las AFU con artillería y cohetes, así como con la aviación.
▪ El ejército ruso abrió fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto en la dirección Yuzhno-Buhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre Nico, pregúntales a los iraníes si respetan lo que firman, que la espantada de Trump aún dura.



En la Casa Blanca hubo una vez uno ceremonia con los nativos americanos, presentaron un cofre con los 200 tratados celebrados entre el Gran Padre Blanco y las naciones indias, no habian respetado ninguno.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso también aqui el estado está tomado por los empleados públicos allí los tienen cobrando menos que los empleados privados, pero a lo que me refería que la grandes inversiones industriales que ahora van desde Polonia a Rumanía, se resentirían bastante con el futuro competidor Ucraniano, se habla mucho de boquilla.



Claro, pero un nuevo competidor siempre ayuda a mejorar las cosas, sea en uno o en otro país, eso no es tan importante. Lo que importa es la competencia, sea de personas como de material


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Los chinos tienen experiencia en imanes multipolares, no te preocupes.
> ...



China no está dispuesta a compartir y aceptar otra forma de vida, por lo que un "mundo multipolar" para ellos es una chorrada a nivel extremo


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*El Papa irá a Kiev antes del 13 de septiembre, según el embajador ucraniano en la Santa Sede*
El papa Francisco visitará Kiev _antes de viajar a Kazajistán el próximo 13 de septiembre_, ha avanzado este sábado el embajador de Ucrania ante la Santa Sede, *Andrii Yurash,* después de mantener un encuentro con el Sumo Pontífice en el Vaticano. La Santa Sede por el momento no ha confirmado esta posibilidad.

"Ucrania durante muchos años, y especialmente desde el inicio de la guerra, ha estado esperando al papa y estará feliz de saludarle antes de su viaje a Kazakistán", publicó el diplomático en su perfil de Twitter, junto con algunas fotos del encuentro.

Francisco *ha confirmado un viaje apostólico a Kazajistán del 13 al 15 de septiembre* para participar en el VIII Congreso Mundial de Líderes de Religiones Mundiales y Tradicionales. Durante la reunión, reveló, Francisco le dijo: "Quiero expresar mi cercanía con mi visita" a Ucrania. El pontífice argentino siempre se ha mostrado *muy preocupado por la situación de Ucrania*, invadida por Rusia desde el 24 de febrero, y ha confirmado en varias ocasiones su intención de viajar a ese país para pedir el fin al conflicto.


----------



## Monsieur George (6 Ago 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


>



¡¡Vaya, vaya con la contraofensiva ucraniana en Jersón!!


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (6 Ago 2022)

Después de que Pelosi abriera brecha parece que comienza el desfile por Taiwan :


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa encuesta es más falsa que Espinete vestido de Ronaldinho...



Por qué? Un 80 % de la peña vive peor que con los comunistas. Hoy en Bulgaria o Rumanía si vas sin pasta al hospital te mueres en la puerta y se te comen los perros. Que el 20 % viva mejor, que no lo dudo, no justifica el sacrificio de los demás.

De hecho las tias de aquellas tierras llenan los puticlus occidentales y los tios los invernaderos y los andamios. Ya ves tu que mejora ....


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

*Según los informes, más de ochenta mercenarios extranjeros asesinados abatidos (cosas del trductor) en la región de Dnepropetrovsk*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





La operación militar especial del ejército ruso continúa, tropas de misiles, artillería, aviación y las fuerzas terrestres atacan, irrumpiendo en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, detrás de las cuales los nacionalistas esperaban sentarse.

Durante las últimas XNUMX horas, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han lanzado una serie de ataques con alta precisión armas en puntos de despliegue temporal y posiciones de combate del enemigo en dirección sur, lo que provocó grandes pérdidas en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más de cuatrocientos nacionalistas ucranianos de la brigada aeromóvil 46 fueron asesinados cerca de Belogorka, solo en la región de Kherson. Además, más de 70 personas murieron en las regiones de Andreevka, Lozovoye y Dolgovoe. Se informa de un gran número de heridos que ya no pueden luchar.


*Grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la falta de vehículos blindados y artillería conducen a la negativa masiva del personal militar ucraniano a ir a las posiciones, ha habido casos de deserción de unidades enteras. Hasta la fecha, esto lo han notado los militares de tres brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se negaron a pasar a la ofensiva en la región de Nikolaev.*

En la región de Zaporozhye, el nuestro cubrió un almacén con existencias de combustible diesel para el grupo ucraniano "Dnepr" en dirección sur. Según datos preliminares, se destruyeron más de 50 mil toneladas del escaso combustible.

El Ministerio de Defensa confirma la destrucción de un pelotón de Alder MLRS y American HIMARS durante la lucha contra la batería. Las posiciones fueron cubiertas en el área del asentamiento de Pyatigorskoye, región de Kharkov.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

la tactica habitual: llevar hasta en el carnet de identidad y correr como conejos a las ciudades para parapetarse en civiles y emplazar lo poco que les queda en supermercados, hospitales o escuelas para atacar (si alcanzan) a civiles en zonas liberadas.:

*En Lugansk, se confirmó la ocupación de alturas estratégicamente importantes cerca de Artemovsk.*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





En Lugansk, confirmaron la ocupación de alturas estratégicas cerca de Artemovsk, que cubrieron la ciudad desde el inicio de las fuerzas aliadas. Según Vitaly Kiselev, Ministro Adjunto del Interior de la LPR, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que defendían las alturas se retiraron a la ciudad.

Esta mañana, varios canales TG rusos hicieron circular un video filmado en alturas estratégicas cerca de la ciudad de Artyomovsk. Según el comandante del batallón 20 del NM de la LPR con el distintivo de llamada "Jackson", durante varios años hubo un área fortificada muy poderosa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que pudieron defender durante mucho tiempo, sobre todo porque la parte principal de las fortificaciones en las alturas nunca fue derrotada por la artillería aliada. *El oficial señaló que no sabía la razón por la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron el área.*

Esta área fortificada se extiende por varios kilómetros, ubicada en las alturas dominantes, por así decirlo, estratégicamente importantes. Durante muchos años lo fortificaron y lo mantuvieron aquí ... O no querían, o todavía no podían mantenerlo. Nos abrió el camino a Artemovsk
- dijo "Jackson".

Más tarde, se confirmó la captura de las alturas en Lugansk, informando que las unidades ucranianas se habían dirigido a Artemovsk (Bajmut). Según Kiselev, tampoco saben por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no querían o no podían defender el área fortificada de importancia estratégica.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron las alturas estratégicas que cubrían Artemovsk y se retiraron a la ciudad.
- escribió Kiselev en el canal TG.

Según la información más reciente, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas ya han entrado en Artemovsk, se están produciendo combates en las afueras del este de la ciudad. Básicamente, hay grupos de asalto de los llamados "músicos" de Wagner PMC. Sin embargo, todavía no es necesario decir que la ciudad caerá rápidamente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están oponiendo una fuerte resistencia.


----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino anuncia contramedidas en respuesta al viaje de Nancy Pelosi a Taiwán

A pesar de las fuertes protestas y las serias protestas de la RPC, la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, realizó un viaje a Taiwán.

Con este motivo, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la RPC anunció el viernes las siguientes medidas de represalia:

1. Finalización de las comunicaciones de programación entre los líderes a nivel de la zona de mando militar de China y Estados Unidos.

2: Cancelación de las reuniones de trabajo entre los representantes de los ministerios de defensa de la RPC y de Estados Unidos.

3) Cancelación de las reuniones del Mecanismo de Consulta sobre Seguridad Militar Marítima entre China y Estados Unidos.

4. Suspensión de la cooperación entre China y Estados Unidos en materia de repatriación de inmigrantes ilegales.

5. Suspensión de la cooperación entre China y EE.UU. en materia de asistencia jurídica en asuntos penales.

6. Suspensión de la cooperación entre China y Estados Unidos en la lucha contra la delincuencia transnacional.

7. Suspensión de la cooperación entre China y Estados Unidos en la lucha contra los estupefacientes.

8. La suspensión de las negociaciones entre China y Estados Unidos sobre el cambio climático.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué? Un 80 % de la peña vive peor que con los comunistas. Hoy en Bulgaria o Rumanía si vas sin pasta al hospital te mueres en la puerta y se te comen los perros. Que el 20 % viva mejor, que no lo dudo, no justifica el sacrificio de los demás.
> 
> De hecho las tias de aquellas tierras llenan los puticlus occidentales y los tios los invernaderos y los andamios. Ya ves tu que mejora ....



Porque esa no es la percepción que tienen allí, 100%. La cuestión en la vida no es lo que te pueda pasar en un hospital, sino las esperanzas de que tu vida cambie y que tu esfuerzo valga, evidentemente, la percepción es distinta, y más en paises donde ya han sufrido en carne propia el comunismo.

Es que, no sé, usas el mismo argumento simple una y otra vez, en Rumania acabaron con la tirania mediante sangre, eso demuestra muchas cosas. 
Ahora se están poniendo las pilas, tienen un sistema bastante atractivo para irte en cuanto a impuestos no demasiado altos y es un buen país, en Bucarest encuentras lo que en cualquiera a nivel de oferta y fuera, si es cierto que no hay un nivel de transporte como España, pero bueno....con tiempo y paciencia, te puedes mover

La vida no es solo es "hospital", además, en todos estos países, la gente suele tildar de vagos y alcoholicos a los que vienen defendiendo "ideas comunistas", y eso no lo digo yo, lo dicen el 90% de la gente con la que he hablado del tema...

Esa encuesta es mentira, directamente, o al menos está manipulada, ya te digo que la gente no piensa eso NI DE COÑA


----------



## Mitrofán (6 Ago 2022)

Los chinos llaman a Vladivostok Hǎishēnwǎi (海參崴) pero seguramente es un hecho irrelevante


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Uno de los memes que están apareciendo en las redes sociales.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque esa no es la percepción que tienen allí, 100%. La cuestión en la vida no es lo que te pueda pasar en un hospital, sino las esperanzas de que tu vida cambie y que tu esfuerzo valga, evidentemente, la percepción es distinta, y más en paises donde ya han sufrido en carne propia el comunismo.
> 
> Es que, no sé, usas el mismo argumento simple una y otra vez, en Rumania acabaron con la tirania mediante sangre, eso demuestra muchas cosas.
> Ahora se están poniendo las pilas, tienen un sistema bastante atractivo para irte en cuanto a impuestos no demasiado altos y es un buen país, en Bucarest encuentras lo que en cualquiera a nivel de oferta y fuera, si es cierto que no hay un nivel de transporte como España, pero bueno....con tiempo y paciencia, te puedes mover
> ...



Un dato vale más que 1000 palabras:

Rumanía ha perdido 4 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 23 millones a 19.
Bulgaria ha perdido 2,2 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 9 millones a 6,8.

En general en todos los paises del este el panorama es el mismo. Para 2050 no hay paises ....  

Me parece que tu solo hablas con los que han conseguido vivir a costa de los demás .... Y lo que dices no me sorprende. De siempre los zampabollos se han justificado llamando vagos a los demás.


----------



## El Veraz (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un dato vale más que 1000 palabras:
> 
> Rumanía ha perdido 4 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 23 millones a 19.
> Bulgaria ha perdido 2,2 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 9 millones a 6,8.
> ...



Allí también tienen castas y los que se hicieron con propiedades y negocios rápido se han hecho millonarios.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Ago 2022)

Upppssss a alguien se le ha caido la producción eléctrica nuclear de golpe ...


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

mucho se rajó aquí (y aqui)sobre que los rusos tenían 'problemas de escasez' de material y tiraban de T-62. si algo no escasea en rusia son carros mejor conservados que los de la menestra robles.
el uso (cuantas más bocas de fuego, mejor en las tormentas artilleras) es similar a este:



enterraditos en blocaos de tierra liberada. cuantas mas bocas de fuego mejor, calibre 115, está bien. Cañones a ras, jodidos de batir y muy móviles tb como carros o para cambiarr de zanja. no es tonto el gerasimov.

--edicion:

a las zanjas llegaron por sus medios y en trailer. de los leopardos de zaragoza se encargarán los tanos in situ.


----------



## Clavisto (6 Ago 2022)

Es francés. Tiene la gran nariz caricaturesca del francés y la envergadura del típico policía de las películas de Louis de Funes, aquel español bajito que emigró a Francia siendo un niño. Pero no es de piel blanca sino aún más tostada que la de un español de La Mancha. Siempre desde que lo conozco, y de esto hará ya quince años, he tenido la sensación de un origen argelino.

- Karim -le pregunté esta tarde sentados en la terraza con otra cerveza en la mano, ya solos y relevado del turno en el bar- ¿Tú naciste en Francia?
- Sí, Kufisto -respondió en su perfecto español no exento del característico acento francés. Y enseguida, sin doblez alguna por la impertinencia de la pregunta, me enseñó en su móvil el pequeño pueblo del sur francés en el que nació y en el que aún radica cuando se lo permiten los continuos viajes de su oficio- En ..., el pueblo de Molière, el escritor.
- ¡Vaya! -respondí. Y sin poderlo evitar, automáticamente, añadí la coletilla del "Enfermo imaginario", obra que leí hace tiempo y de la que apenas recuerdo nada, aunque esto no sea tanto culpa de Moliere como de mi incapacidad para zambullirme en algo que no sean cuentos o novelas.

De esa confesión saqué tela para expresar mi admiración por Francia, "su cultura, su revolución, sus mujeres...", esto último a cuenta de Sonia, mi último amor platónico, aquí me explayé, esa chica llena de gracia que algunos domingos aparece por el bar llevando del brazo con extrema delicadeza a su enferma madre francesa junto a su manchego padre, un hombretón del que ha heredado el fuerte carácter que sin duda tiene, no hay más que verla cuando de reojo la ves hablar con él ante la pasividad de la madre mientras andas tirando cañas, una mujer de larga enfermedad, tan larga que no recuerdo conocerla sana. Sonia debía ser una cría cuando empezaron a venir al bar.

Pero era verdad lo que le dije a Karim. Todo. Mi admiración por su cultura y todo lo demás. Él siempre anda hablando bien de España, de la gente, del ambiente, de la fiesta...En sus propia palabras, no ha conocido país en el mundo en el que se viva mejor que en España. Así, sin más. España.

¡Pero como! ¿Un francés hablando bien de España? Es decir, ¿el único francés que conoces hablando de España como el mejor país del mundo? ¿pero los franceses no nos odiaban, no eran taimados y rastreros, secos hasta la nausea, siempre mirándonos por encima del hombro y todo eso? Cuando él vino aquí no era nadie, menos que cero, un franchute de mierda, y en cuatro días hizo amigos en nuestro bar y desde entonces.

La ingenua generosidad, por supuesto, ayudó a ello, pues Karim es hombre al que no le duele el bolsillo. Tan extremado era el asunto, tan a gusto se sentía con nosotros, que teníamos que pararle los pies a la hora de seguir pagando, por mucha pasta que manejara. Una cosa es ser español y otra ser un gitano.

Madrugadas de fiesta a puerta cerrada en el bar y amaneceres en garitos inmundos de los que al salir de ellos entre carcajadas no podíamos ni recordar donde habíamos aparcado los coches. Muchas veces llegamos a llorar de la risa mientras alguno de la cuadrilla, ya desesperado, decía no encontrar su puto coche a pesar de pasar ante él una y otra vez. 

Karim era el mejor en ese estado. Tenía una increíble capacidad para procesar todo lo que le metíamos al cuerpo. Nunca decía nada de parar, de irnos a casa, nada de eso. Siempre había lugar para otra copa, para otro tiro. Tampoco se ponía nervioso cuando alguno mostraba signos de estar empezando a perder el norte. En esos casos siempre había uno de nosotros para soltar un par de cariñosas bofetadas con las que recuperar el equilibrio general. Y él, ahora lo recuerdo con una sonrisa, miraba todo eso como si no pudiera entenderlo.

Hace años que aquellas fiestas pasaron a mejor vida para mi. Más o menos desde que dejé de trabajar por las noches para dedicarme a las mañanas. Con todo, cada vez que Karim viene por La Mancha, siguen celebrándose esas orgías, aunque ya no conmigo entre sus numerarios.

Pero al día siguiente es el único que se pasa por el bar con el sólo deseo de saludarme antes de su marcha y echar unas cervezas conmigo. Su fortaleza sigue siendo tan descomunal como su bonhomía.


Nos despedimos tras acabar con la tercera ronda de cervezas en la terraza, la décima suya y la sexta mía.

- ¿Entonces no vienes con nosotros esta noche, Kufisto?
- No, Karim. Mañana tengo que levantarme pronto.
- Bueno, pues voy a echarme una siesta. La noche va a ser larga, jajaja...

Y sin ningún terqueo más por su parte se subió al coche de matrícula francesa que había pasado toda la noche anterior en la puerta


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué? Un 80 % de la peña vive peor que con los comunistas. Hoy en Bulgaria o Rumanía si vas sin pasta al hospital te mueres en la puerta y se te comen los perros. Que el 20 % viva mejor, que no lo dudo, no justifica el sacrificio de los demás.
> 
> De hecho las tias de aquellas tierras llenan los puticlus occidentales y los tios los invernaderos y los andamios. Ya ves tu que mejora ....



Y aún así están buscándose la vida en occidente. A Rusia no van, no. Saben que aún es peor.


----------



## Expected (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Después de que Pelosi abriera brecha parece que comienza el desfile por Taiwan :



Lo de MOFA es lo que le están haciendo los Europeos a los Chinos ...pero yo no seguiría con esas gracias....porque lógicamente se la van a devolver.


----------



## El Veraz (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

El petroleo que llevó el petrolero ruso hace poco a Cuba, se está quemando actualmente en un gran incendio:

ÚLTIMA HORA del incendio en Matanzas, Cuba: Pasan del medio centenar los heridos, tres de ellos críticos
El fuego se ha extendido y alcanzado a tres tanques de crudo cubano, según reportes oficiales. Se han escuchado cuatro explosiones desde que se desencadenó el siniestro.
DDC
Matanzas 06 Ago 2022 - 13:36 CEST 









Incendio en Matanzas, Cuba: Tanques 50 y 49, proclives a incendiarse


Al menos medio centenar de heridos en el #incendio de la Base de Supertanqueros de #Matanzas, algunos de gravedad. El fuego ha afectado ya a tres tanques de crudo #cubano.




diariodecuba.com


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



Es que los periodistas no saben química. No sería nitrógeno lo que hicieron explotar los ukros, sino amoniaco o ácido nítrico, pero se habrán liado con la traducción.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y aún así están buscándose la vida en occidente. A Rusia no van, no. Saben que aún es peor.



Como si se quieren ir a Egipto ..... Que tiene que ver Rusia con ésto? He dicho que desde que allí el comunismo no funciona han perdido millones y millones de habitantes, las tias tienen que ejercer de putas por todo Europa, o alquilar el útero para parir hijos a los pijos occidentales estériles, para poder echarse un cacho pan a la boca y los tios abrasarse al sol en el andamio o el invernadero murciano. Cosa totalmente cierta y que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia. A las rusas, en menor medida, también les pasa lo mismo, pero esas son de putañear más en el Golfo Pérsico, que debe haber más pasta que aquí.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Ago 2022)

*Ha aparecido un vídeo con pruebas irrefutables de la ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*

En el primer vídeo, los soldados rusos fueron llevados en coche al lugar de la masacre; en el segundo vídeo, los nazis ya están maltratando los cadáveres de los militares después de la ejecución. Después de comparar estas horripilantes imágenes, queda claro que muestran a los mismos prisioneros, y que ambos vídeos son pruebas de las atrocidades cometidas por los mismos nazis ucranianos. Los vídeos muestran los rostros y las señas de identidad de los verdugos.

Así, el análisis de Readovka es un hecho documentado de los crímenes cometidos por los combatientes de las AFU. Los asesinos de los prisioneros de guerra rusos aún no han sido castigados, y la comunidad mundial no ha reaccionado de ninguna manera ante estas atrocidades de los "defensores de Ucrania". Todos los implicados en estos actos inhumanos deben recibir el severo castigo que merecen.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dedalo00 (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

Es increible la barbarie rusa y la de los que la apoyan porque sin su apoyo esta noticia seria un escándalo,, son soviet-nazis.  



Trad:

*Mientras los maestros en el sur de Ucrania ocupado por Rusia se niegan a colaborar, el comentarista de Moscú (de Komsolskaya Pravda) dice que todos deberían ser encarcelados “en un gulag en Zaporizhzhia bajo el sol abrasador hasta que aprendan a amar a la Patria”. También sugiere ejecutar a los familiares de los ucranianos que se resisten.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ago 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


>



Al final quien es el objetivo es Europa occidental…


----------



## dabuti (6 Ago 2022)

Off topic.

Rahola Juden frente a Toledo palestinian.


----------



## h2o ras (6 Ago 2022)

Es para salvar al planeta...


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

*Edición británica: Kyiv pospone la "contraofensiva" para el próximo año*

Hoy, 20: 31




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





A pesar de las constantes declaraciones de Zelensky y sus asesores sobre el inminente inicio de una "contraofensiva", el ejército ucraniano no emprenderá ninguna acción ofensiva. *Y esto ya se dice en occidente.*

No habrá ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra el ejército ruso en ningún sector del frente, afirma el Financial Times, citando a funcionarios ucranianos anónimos. Según la publicación, Kyiv está planeando las próximas acciones de contraofensiva solo para el próximo año. Y la razón es banal, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen ni la fuerza ni los medios para esto, es decir. armas Según una de las fuentes de la publicación, a día de hoy las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no disponen ni siquiera del 30% del armamento necesario, y es difícil pensar que Occidente suministre todo esto antes de finales de verano o principios de otoño.

pero para cavar armas, especialmente artillería y MLRS, en Kyiv planean para el próximo año y cómo comenzar a avanzar para "liberar" todo el territorio de una vez.

Conocemos todas las coordenadas, todas las ubicaciones de los almacenes y puestos de mando rusos: [la falta de municiones] limita la capacidad de Ucrania para marcar realmente la diferencia en el campo de batalla (...) No esperamos tener suficientes oportunidades para planificar ninguna contraofensiva decisiva en este año. Nuestros principales planes estarán ya el próximo año
- dijeron dos altos funcionarios ucranianos.

Por nuestra parte, notamos que los representantes de Kyiv tienen una lógica muy extraña si piensan que el ejército ruso esperará que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania "acumulen armas" para la ofensiva. Para el próximo año, cualquier cosa puede suceder, hasta el colapso total de este estado fallido, encabezado por un "actor fallido", como se llamó a Zelensky en la edición británica de Sky News. Sí, y será muy difícil acumular armas, siempre que el ejército ruso las destruya más rápido que todo el suministro de Occidente.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Edición británica: Kyiv pospone la "contraofensiva" para el próximo año*
> 
> Hoy, 20: 31
> 
> ...



Eso es p'a despirtar ... p'a ke se confien los rusos ...


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Si cae Nikolaev, detrás va Odessa.
Lo he dicho hace dos-tres meses desde que volví al foro. Yo creo que los rusos tienen tres objetivos por este orden: liberar Donbass para proteger a territorios tradicionalmente rusos, algo que está prácticamente conseguido. Intentar llegar al Dnieper en el mayor número de lugares posibles, sino no se entiende porque Putin respeta los puentes, y la joya de la corona: Odessa.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como si se quieren ir a Egipto ..... Que tiene que ver Rusia con ésto? He dicho que desde que allí el comunismo no funciona han perdido millones y millones de habitantes, las tias tienen que ejercer de putas por todo Europa, o alquilar el útero para parir hijos a los pijos occidentales estériles, para poder echarse un cacho pan a la boca y los tios abrasarse al sol en el andamio o el invernadero murciano. Cosa totalmente cierta y que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia. A las rusas, en menor medida, también les pasa lo mismo, pero esas son de putañear más en el Golfo Pérsico, que debe haber más pasta que aquí.



Y aún así, son mucho más ricos que cuando estaban al otro lado del muro. 

Si antes no perdian tantos habitantes es porque era mucho más jodido escaparse.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les quedaría a los rusos un buen agujero defensivo con una Odessa en manos otánicas. Pero también es cierto que dejar a un país sin mar es algo difícil de aceptar en una posible negociación.



Tiene fácil solución, se crea una Zona Franca para el paso de mercancías ucranianas y aquí paz y después gloria. Serbia, Hungría, Austria y otros muchos no tienen acceso al mar y más sobreviven.


----------



## Expected (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Tiene fácil solución, se crea una Zona Franca para el paso de mercancías ucranianas y aquí paz y después gloria. Serbia, Hungría, Austria y otros muchos no tienen acceso al mar y más sobreviven.



Y Suiza.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y aún así, son mucho más ricos que cuando estaban al otro lado del muro.
> 
> Si antes no perdian tantos habitantes es porque era mucho más jodido escaparse.



No se .... no tengo ni puta idea. Si tu lo dices .... Yo solo se que la parienta búlgara de un primo tuvo que ahorrar un par de años para pagar la operación de cataratas a su padre en bulgaria, pobre como una rata. Supongo que antes al que se quedaba ciego se lo cargaban por inútil y lo echaban de pienso para los cerdos o algo así. Si ese es el caso si que han mejorao, si.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*Advertencia sobre el "riesgo real de desastre nuclear" si siguen bombardeos a la central de Zaporiyia.*
El director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), el argentino *Rafael Grossi, *se ha mostrado muy preocupado por el bombardeo en la mayor planta atómica de Europa, *bajo ocupación rusa en territorio ucraniano*, y ha alertado de que *se está "jugando con fuego" y existe el riesgo de un "desastre nuclear".*

"Estoy extremadamente preocupado por el bombardeo de ayer en la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa, que subraya el riesgo muy real de un desastre nuclear que podría amenazar la salud pública y el medio ambiente en Ucrania y más allá", advierte Grossi en un comunicado difundido en Viena.

Tras los ataques de la víspera contra la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, denunciados por las autoridades prorrusas, *Moscú y Kiev se acusaron mutuamente de poner en riesgo la seguridad de la instalación nuclear.* Grossi recuerda que, según las autoridades ucranianas, no hubo daños en los propios reactores ni emisiones radiológicas, pero sí desperfectos en otras partes de la planta.

El máximo responsable de la agencia nuclear de la ONU consideró "completamente inaceptable" poner en peligro la central y *aseguró que dirigir cualquier proyectil allí es "jugar con fuego" y podría tener "consecuencias potencialmente catastróficas".*


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se .... no tengo ni puta idea. Si tu lo dices .... Yo solo se que la parienta búlgara de un primo tuvo que ahorrar un par de años para pagar la operación de cataratas a su padre en bulgaria, pobre como una rata. Supongo que antes al que se quedaba ciego se lo cargaban por inútil y lo echaban de pienso para los cerdos o algo así. Si ese es el caso si que han mejorao, si.



Es que es así, conforero. 

Las injusticias deeivadas de la adopción del neoliberalismo nos han llevado a un mundo injusto y cruel. Inhumano. 

Ahí está la lucha. Pero si algún lugar del mundo tiene una oportunidad, es precisamente en occidente. Aquí están las condiciones necesarias preexistentes. 

La batalla por un mundo mejor está aquí. Que la frustación no os lleve a adorar falsos ídolos.


----------



## JAG63 (6 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡Vaya, vaya con la contraofensiva ucraniana en Jersón!!



Ya han dicho que la contraofensiva para este año no, si acaso para el que viene


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Rusia vencerá, Dios y la verdad están de su lado.



Por si estáis interesados, la gran parte de las imágenes de ese vídeo, están tomadas de la Catedral del Ejército Ruso, a las afueras de Moscú.
Se hizo famosa porque el autor de las pinturas interiores, decidió retratar a Putin...y a Stalin! Y alguien le hizo ver que mejor quitarlos a los dos, que se había pasado tres pueblos 

La Catedral y su territorio, merecen mucho la pena. En especial el edificio donde cuenta la Historia de Rusia y las fuerzas armadas del país, a través de pinturas (lo que sale en el vídeo, vaya).

Aquí la página web, aunque podéis ver imágenes y vídeos en internet

Главный храм Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации - Главный Храм Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ago 2022)

Hoy estoy un poco troll

Los rusos han hecho explotar un deposito de dihydogen monoxide (DHMO), te puede ahogar, quemarte en forma de gas y en estado solido es sumamente resbaladizo y puede producir quemaduras.  





__





Facts About Dihydrogen Monoxide


Dihydrogen Monoxide Research Division provides an international clearinghouse for information on Dihydrogen Monoxide including current research results, governmental regulations, and exposure and contamination alerts. Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) can be dangerous to humans. Dihydrogen Monoxide...



www.dhmo.org






https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/opinions/1997/10/21/dihydrogen-monoxide-unrecognized-killer/ee85631a-c426-42c4-bda7-ed63db993106/





Spoiler: la verdad



el DHMO o Dihydrogen monoxide es la forma asusta viejas para llamar al *AGUA*


----------



## kopke (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## chemarin (6 Ago 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tendríamos que ser vulcanianos para que el comunismo funcionase, como humanos terrestres... no. Los chinos lo han visto claro, por eso han virado hacia un comunismo de estado mezclado con capitalismo privado bajo el interés general... Por ahora está funcionando.



En realidad, si fuéramos "vulcanianos", es decir, gente sin deseos personales y muy racionales, orientados al bienestar de todos, cualquier sistema funcionaría, cierto que unos mejor que otros, pero en última instancia somos las personas las que hacemos que las cosas funcionen o no.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y aún así, son mucho más ricos que cuando estaban al otro lado del muro.
> 
> Si antes no perdian tantos habitantes es porque era mucho más jodido escaparse.



No, amigo.
No se olvide de las cuatro libertades:
Vivienda
Sanidad
Educación y
Empleo 

Mariconadas, las justas,,,


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Es conmovedor ese video con ese temazo, cierto?



Yo reconozco que cada vez que lo veo, me emociono.
Es inevitable.

Ya pueden intentar invadir Rusia, que aquí les vamos a esperar otra vez. 
Incluso los que no somos rusos, defenderemos esta tierra como si fuera la nuestra.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## chemarin (6 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les quedaría a los rusos un buen agujero defensivo con una Odessa en manos otánicas. Pero también es cierto que dejar a un país sin mar es algo difícil de aceptar en una posible negociación.



Todo dependerá del nivel de terquedad de los ucranianos, si pasan los meses sin rendirse, seguirán perdiendo territorio, y para Rusia el paso natural es conectar toda la costa con Transnitria.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Ago 2022)

Pero no hay ningún moderador en el foro para impedir que un tontolaba como el clavisto postee sus gilipolleces en este hilo, que es de los mejores de burbuja,?.
Le he tenido que meter en ignorados porque ya estoy harto de ver cómo ensucia el hilo con sus parrafadas pseudo pornográficas.


----------



## INE (6 Ago 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Es conmovedor ese video con ese temazo, cierto?



Pues sí, es imposible no emocionarse.


----------



## chemarin (6 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> El clapham , que es ( casi ) laico , aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco cada dia cree mas en la aleatoriedad de las cosas , en el libre albedrio , en la suerte y en las casualidades de la vida . Que si , que si , que la sincronicidad existe , pero no es la norma
> Algunos hablan del " plan divino " , otros de la " Agenda Illuminati " . Es imposible predecir el futuro y mucho menos aceptar que todo lo que pasa esta predeterminado . NIET und NIET . La Elite ( y Di-s ) acojonan a la plebe con el mismo discurso : tu destino esta escrito
> Pero niet . El aleteo de una simple mariposa puede cambiar el mundo . Como diria Salvador Marti " put%$#a mariposa .
> ...



Cuba estaba construyendo una central nuclear con ayuda soviética, pero en los 90 con la disolución de la URSS la suspendieron. No sé yo si retomar el proyecto podría solucionar el problema de suministro eléctrico en Cuba. Utiliza tus contactos para convencer al Zar ruso y al Zar chino para que os financien la obra.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Ago 2022)

*Putin recluta asesinos y demás escoria criminal en las cárceles para los mercenarios nazis de wagner

"En primer lugar, están interesados en asesinos y ladrones, te gustará con nosotros". Parece que Yevgeny Prigozhin recluta personalmente mercenarios en las colonias





*
Prisioneros de IK No. 4, región de Belgorod. Foto: Serguéi Fadeichev / TASS

Mediazone fue contactada por prisioneros de las regiones de Yaroslavl y Tula, quienes contaron cómo sus colonias fueron visitadas por un hombre bajo y calvo de años con la estrella del Héroe de Rusia en el pecho, que se hacía llamar Yevgeny Prigozhin y ofreció libertad y dinero en a cambio de la participación en la guerra contra Ucrania.


Por primera vez, el proyecto de derechos humanos _Gulagu.net _informó el 2 de julio que las PMC de Wagner estaban reclutando prisioneros en las colonias de la región de Leningrado para participar en la guerra contra Ucrania . Estos mensajes fueron confirmados por la publicación "Historias importantes". Dos semanas después, se supo sobre el reclutamiento de mercenarios entre los convictos en otras regiones de Rusia.

A fines de julio, se notó en las colonias al empresario Yevgeny Prigozhin, cercano a Vladimir Putin, a quien se llama propietario o patrón de Wagner PMC. Vladimir Osechkin, el fundador de _Gulagu.net , _escribió sobre esto con referencia a las fuentes . Según él, Prigozhin comenzó una gira de reclutamiento desde las colonias para ex funcionarios de seguridad y luego cambió a instituciones con un régimen estricto.

La publicación Nestka envió una solicitud a la empresa Concorde de Prigozhin y recibió la siguiente respuesta: “Sí, no hay nada que ocultarte. Puedo decir con confianza que visité las colonias en la década de 1980. Ya no puedo recordar todo, han pasado más de 40 años. Pero definitivamente estuvo en las colonias de Leningrado, en Komi, en Vyatlag. En Rusia, muchos han estado en prisión, algunos han desaparecido, mientras que otros se han vuelto más sabios y trabajan por el bien de su país. Según Nestka, en total, grupos de reclutadores visitaron al menos 17 colonias de diez regiones.

Mediazona cita los testimonios de dos presos que no se conocen, uno de los cuales cumple condena en la región de Yaroslavl y el otro en la región de Tula. Describen en detalle las reuniones con un hombre que habló en nombre del PMC de Wagner y se presentó como Yevgeny Prigozhin.

*IK-2, Rybinsk*
“El señor Prigozhin llegó con la estrella de Rusia . Dijo que representa al grupo delictivo organizado legalizado “Wagner PMC” y tiene autoridad para invitarnos a participar en la guerra”, escribió a Mediazona uno de los presos de IK-2 del régimen estricto en Rybinsk, región de Yaroslavl. Mediazona no fue la única destinataria de sus mensajes: algunos de ellos fueron publicados por el canal de telegramas Zhitel MLS, una de las publicaciones fue leída en _Bild_ por la activista de derechos humanos Olga Romanova. La reunión, sobre la que cuenta el condenado, tuvo lugar el 1 de agosto.

“A la plaza de armas nos llevaron a todos, es decir, a toda la colonia en general, incluidos los discapacitados y, en general, a todos aquellos que, por diversas razones, no deben ir a la plaza de armas -trabajadores del BEM, trabajadores de la cuarentena, viejos personas, pacientes de la unidad médica. Cualquiera que pudiera llegar físicamente a la plaza de armas. Sacaron del trabajo a todos los de la zona industrial y también los echaron al patio de armas. Solo no sacaron a los habitantes del SUS, BUR y ShIZO ”, recuerda.

El representante de la PMC no llegó solo. Un microbús blanco ingresó al territorio de la zona, del cual descendieron ocho personas vestidas de civil. Cuatro con bolsas y mochilas permanecieron de pie a lo lejos, mientras que los otros cuatro salieron hacia los presos alineados en la plaza de armas.

“Tres hombres fuertes estaban con baúles (¡en el territorio de una colonia!), Guardados en riñoneras blandas. El cuarto era en años, calvo, bajito, y en el pecho tenía la estrella del héroe de Rusia”, describe el preso al reclutador. Según él, este hombre se presentó como Yevgeny Prigogine.

En total, según la fuente de Mediazona, a la reunión se dieron cita algo menos de mil quinientos personas -presos "que pueden andar" y todos los empleados de la colonia. Les dijeron que "la Tercera Guerra Mundial está en marcha", y que puedes participar en ella del lado de Rusia.

“No somos fuerzas armadas, sino un verdadero grupo paramilitar del crimen organizado. Mis muchachos ingresan a países africanos y no dejan nada con vida allí en dos días, y ahora también están destruyendo enemigos en Ucrania. Su decisión de servir en el PMC es un trato con el diablo. Si te vas de aquí conmigo, volverás libre o morirás. Se le pedirá que mate a los enemigos y siga las órdenes del liderazgo. Los que se den la vuelta serán fusilados en el acto”, cita el preso de memoria el discurso de un hombre que se identificó como Prigogine.

A quienes aceptaron el trato, el reclutador prometió 100.000 rublos al mes “más un bono de aproximadamente la misma cantidad”, y en caso de una muerte “digno”, 5 millones de rublos para la familia.

“Todo se va a formalizar, los documentos se van a guardar en las estructuras correspondientes”, dijo una fuente de Mediazona citando al hombre de la medalla de héroe. - Dijo que no somos carne de cañón, no. La probabilidad de muerte se estimó en 15%, de lesión - 25%. Por deserción, dice, fusilamiento, lo mismo por saqueo y droga.

Según un participante en la reunión en IK-2, el reclutador afirmó que "los prisioneros experimentales fueron utilizados el 12 de julio". Se trataba de unos 42 convictos de las cercanías de San Petersburgo , de los que supuestamente solo cinco murieron: “Dice que lucharon como leones, atacaron a unos opnik con unos cuchillos y masacraron a todos los que estaban allí”.






Eugeny Prigogine. Foto: Alexander Zemlianichenko / AP / TASS

“En primer lugar, les interesan los asesinos y ladrones, desconfían de los drogadictos, lo mismo ocurre con los violadores. Es mejor, dice, que no haya asesinos domésticos, sino directamente conscientes: a ti, dice, te gustará estar con nosotros. En general, daba la impresión de un maníaco. Mientras tanto, no hay coerción. Tú, dice, debes [entender] lo que necesitamos. Y efectivamente, muchas, muchas, nada menos que 200 personas fueron a apuntarse”, dice el reo. Según él, en primer lugar, se trata de “ primeros motores de largo plazo”, pero “muchos e ideológicos”.

Aquellos que aceptaron luchar contra Ucrania deben pasar una prueba de varias etapas: una entrevista, pruebas de aptitud física, luego una revisión de documentos y una prueba de polígrafo que mostrará si el preso va a desertar, si usa drogas, si es capaz de asesinar. Si un candidato pasa un polígrafo, dos semanas después lo sacan a entrenar.

“Desde IK iremos al aeródromo más cercano, donde llegaremos en avión a un lugar apartado y tranquilo cerca de la frontera, donde te cambiarás a ropa verde y recibirás entrenamiento militar durante varias semanas. De ahora en adelante, ya no sois prisioneros, sino mis luchadores. Entrenarás 20 horas al día y soportarás las mismas penurias que cualquiera de mis otros guerreros, dormirás en las mismas trincheras. Después de completar el curso, cruzas la frontera de Ucrania en helicóptero, te conviertes en verdaderos soldados de fortuna, y solo a partir de este momento comienza la cuenta regresiva de seis meses hasta tu perdón ”, informa el prisionero de IK-2 las palabras del reclutador.

Inmediatamente después de la salida de los wagnerianos de la colonia Rybinsk, los presos fueron privados del acceso al servicio de _Zonatelecom_ , y la conexión siguió siendo solo ilegal, dijo una fuente de Mediazona, a través de teléfonos móviles prohibidos, en secreto de la administración. Calificó de "criminal" el reclutamiento de mercenarios entre los presos.

*IK-4, Plavsk*
Un prisionero de IK-4 en Plavsk, región de Tula, afirma que Yevgeny Prigozhin los visitó en la colonia el 25 de julio; según él, ese día, los reclutadores sobrevolaron varias instituciones correccionales en un helicóptero. “Sé quién es, y él mismo dijo que la mitad de Rusia sabría de su llegada al día siguiente”, escribe el convicto.

En los detalles principales, su historia coincide con la historia de la reunión en Rybinsk. “Advirtió que la tasa de mortalidad es del 15%. Él dijo: "Nosotros vamos primero, tú ve después de nosotros, no necesitamos carne de cañón, solo infantería". Un preso dijo que había pasado por Chechenia y tenía una especialidad militar. Prigogine respondió que no les interesaban los especialistas, ellos tienen los suyos, solo se necesita infantería”, recuerda el reo.

Según él, un hombre que se presentó como Prigozhin repitió: “Tengo poderes especiales del presidente, me importa un carajo todo el mundo, necesito ganar esta maldita guerra a toda costa”. En la región de Tula, así como en la región de Yaroslavl, el reclutador admitió que él mismo "había pasado un tiempo en el norte".

Por participar en la guerra, prometió no solo dinero, sino también un indulto, la eliminación de antecedentes penales y, para aquellos que no tienen la ciudadanía rusa, un pasaporte. “Yo mismo estuve en prisión durante 10 años, y por eso creo que les gustará mi propuesta”, dijo el invitado de IK-4 y agregó que la guerra es para mucho tiempo, y los que no entienden esto son “jefes”. en las nubes."

“No hay restricciones, excepto la edad de 50 años. Y a los “ofendidos” no los toma, a los demás les conviene”, recuerda el interlocutor de Mediazona desde la colonia Plavskaya.

“Por cierto, el tiempo que queda para servir a los que aceptaron ir es completamente diferente”, dice. - Hay quienes tienen más de 10-20 años, pero también hay muchos a los que les queda un año o dos. Incluso conozco a una persona que es liberada en octubre de este año. ¿Por que lo harias? - ¡Indulto! Tiene miedo de que tener antecedentes penales sea un estigma, tiene miedo de que nadie necesite antecedentes penales”.

Según un preso de IK-4, a quienes aceptaron la oferta de los reclutadores se les dijo que formarían "escuadrones de asalto". Como resultado, se inscribieron alrededor de 100-150 personas.

Muchos presos creyeron sinceramente a los reclutadores, dice el interlocutor de Mediazona. “Básicamente, los medios creen aquí, creen que tendrán suerte y esperan volver a casa pronto, desconocen por completo el peligro. A nadie le importa realmente el dinero. El hecho de que crean que no los van a engañar es el talento oratorio de Prigozhin, no tiene lógica”, argumenta el reo.

Él mismo cree que solo unos pocos regresarán de Ucrania: “No iré a la guerra, incluso si mi sentencia se extiende”.

Al igual que en Rybinsk, después de la llegada de la delegación de Wagner PMC, los prisioneros en Plavsk fueron privados de su conexión legal con el testamento. Un conocido cercano de otro preso le contó a Mediazone sobre esto y mostró sus mensajes en confirmación. Dicen que la administración ha puesto una condición: los teléfonos públicos no funcionarán hasta que se reclute el número requerido de voluntarios en la colonia. Al momento de la publicación de este texto, el servicio de _Zonatelecom_ en IK-4 se encuentra nuevamente disponible.

Un amigo del convicto teme que pueda ir a Ucrania cuando se reclute al "próximo lote". Según él, los reclutadores prometieron regresar en dos o tres meses si "se acaban" los presos de la primera ola.

“No sé cómo llegó a esto, yo mismo estoy impactado por sus declaraciones. Parece tener algún tipo de confianza y una completa decepción con el sistema judicial, no sé. En general fue condenado francamente de forma ilegítima, con una sentencia tan demostrativa», apunta el interlocutor de Mediazona y añade que le dio una «aleccionada a un amigo sobre las consecuencias».

_Montaje: Dmitry Tkachev_


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

No pueden ser chinos. Tiene que ser fake. No veo ni rastro de artes marciales. Se pelean como niños en el patio del cole. 
O me lo parece o son los mismos en distintos momentos. Puede que se trate de una tensión sexual no satisfecha.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Los chinos llaman a Vladivostok Hǎishēnwǎi (海參崴) pero seguramente es un hecho irrelevante



Antes también fue un reino de lo que podríamos llamar proto-Korea.

Si nos ponemos a retrotraernos en el tiempo ¿qué es de cada quien?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (6 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El PIB de Rusia está cerca del de Alemania*
> 
> Por @AlexanderIV17 (Twitter) para el blog de Saker
> 
> ...



Solo hay una cosa en la que no estoy de acuerdo con el artículo.
Rusia no tardará 3 años en pasar a Alemania. En el 2024, en dos años, habrá sorpasso.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

“La guerra en Ucrania es el momento más peligroso para Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y *no se debe permitir que Rusia gane*, dijo el jueves el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.

*Para evitar que Moscú tenga éxito, la OTAN y sus países miembros deban continuar apoyando a Ucrania con armas y otro tipo de asistencia durante mucho tiempo,”*

https://www.reuters.com/world/europe...ne-2022-08-04/


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Upppssss a alguien se le ha caido la producción eléctrica nuclear de golpe ...



Al menos, conforme se acerque el invierno y más cuando llegue, eso dejará de ser un problema.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es que los periodistas no saben química. No sería nitrógeno lo que hicieron explotar los ukros, sino amoniaco o ácido nítrico, pero se habrán liado con la traducción.



Yo he visto entero el vídeo donde lo explica Liu, y no dice nada de nitrógeno. Imagino que quienes comentáis no lo visteis.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

¡Paaaren las rotativassss!

Cambiamos de malo oficial.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Ago 2022)

Los orcos van a pagar por sus atrocidades


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

Irina en telegram

_Ahora Donetsk está siendo bombardeado con bombas de racimo de fabricación alemana, que se abren en el último tramo del vuelo y su caída se estabiliza con la ayuda de un sistema de paracaídas (azul en la foto).

El casete (en la foto, naranja) explota a una altura de unos 3 metros sobre el suelo, lo que garantiza la máxima dispersión de los elementos destructivos.

El régimen ucronazi está tratando de matar a tantos civiles como sea posible.





_


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hoy estoy un poco troll
> 
> Los rusos han hecho explotar un deposito de dihydogen monoxide (DHMO), te puede ahogar, quemarte en forma de gas y en estado solido es sumamente resbaladizo y puede producir quemaduras.
> 
> ...



Gracias, no lo conocía. Vale la pena leer lo que ponen sobre ello en la wiki. Es breve: Monóxido de dihidrógeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## porconsiguiente (6 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Edición británica: Kyiv pospone la "contraofensiva" para el próximo año*
> 
> Hoy, 20: 31
> 
> ...



Como decía aquel cómico español... si no es por no contratacar, si hay que contratacar, pero contratacar pa na es tontería, pero que si hay que contratacar, se contrataca.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Has estado tú en China? Cuenta, cuenta...



¿Lo dudas?.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


>


----------



## Abu-Yunis (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Lo dudas?.



Cuéntanos algo, laowai.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No, amigo.
> No se olvide de las cuatro libertades:
> Vivienda
> Sanidad
> ...



Con los comunistas no tengo ningún problema. 

Al contrario. Respecto máximo. Y algunos amigos. Suelo coincidir en el diagnóstico y disentir en la pauta terapéutica. 

El problema lo tengo con los liberales descarriados.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuéntanos algo, laowai.



Tonto-cortico detected.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Que cachondo el Kim ....   El monje no querrá ....


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## AlmaCándida (6 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Sigo manteniendo que Odessa no está en los planes, pero si estuviera, no se intentaría su conquista, y por ende, la de Nikolaev, hasta tener prácticamente rendida Kramatorsk y Zaporiyia.



La clave está en Odessa, como el famoso libro. La Zarina Catalina la hizo construir com la puerta al mar negro, ya la perla del Imperio. Sin Odessa, Putin no lo lleva bien.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

El que entendió, entendió...


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Conseguirían fácil no 100k, sino 1M. Una oportunidad única para escapar de Corea del Norte.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Conseguirían fácil no 100k, sino 1M. Una oportunidad única para escapar de Corea del Norte.



Que va ... les ponen un collar como a los perros pero con una carga explosiva en la nuca. Si se alejan 500 m del comisario político ..... plufffffffffff


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Un dato vale más que 1000 palabras:
> 
> Rumanía ha perdido 4 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 23 millones a 19.
> Bulgaria ha perdido 2,2 millones de habitantes desde 1990, de 9 millones a 6,8.
> ...



Hacer un negocio es "vivir a costa de los demás"? joder...si que lo vas a pasar mal, si....
Desde 1990 hasta aquí han cambiado mucho las cosas, sobre todo, porque en esos países había un claro problema de mentalidad, justo como ocurre en España, pero a la inversa.
Bulgaria y Rumania no son un paraíso, nadie dice lo contrario, de hecho, lo tengo bien fresco, porque he estado allí hace dos semanas recorriendo lugares de los dos países y usando transporte.
Mucha gente se ha ido para venirse a España, por ejemplo, pero porque era una oportunidad para ellos, mejor sueldo y el hecho de que les diera para mandar un "extra" a casa, era más que bienvenido, teniendo en cuenta precios de alli.
Ahora, ocurre una cosa muy importante, y es que, en España se está desincentivando poco a poco la creación de empleo, mientras que en Rumania está pasando lo contrario. 
Esos impuestos bajos, es muy posible que esa tendencia migratoria se de la vuelta en los próximos años y veamos a curritos de Albacete currar en Bucarest, que no te extrañe lo más mínimo
El caso búlgaro es similar, están haciendo bien las cosas atrayendo nómadas digitales, etc, que les va a dar impuestos suficientes para mejorar el país, y es que, se demuestra que al final, lo más importante es tener a la gente contenta y no encabronada, eso no te sirve para nada al final.
Por cierto, para que luego digáis de "izquierdas", los portugueses (gobierno de coalición de izquierdas) están aplicando políticas similares en cuanto a captación de ese tipo de perfiles en el país, algo que en España estáis empeñados en echar....bueno..pues nos iremos.....


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Conseguirían fácil no 100k, sino 1M. Una oportunidad única para escapar de Corea del Norte.



Se conformarían con comer caliente tres veces al día, mientras durase su servicio.
Escapar de Corea lo dudo, sus familias lo pagaría y caro. Con el loco ese del corte de pelo raro yo no me andaría con leches.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Se conformarían con comer caliente tres veces al día, mientras durase su servicio.
> Escapar de Corea lo dudo, sus familias lo pagaría y caro. Con el loco ese del corte de pelo raro yo no me andaría con leches.



Manolo, otra ronda, y saca unas aceitunicas o algo pa picar coño.


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Si no lo han tomao peor para los de Pesky .... a 6.500 bombazos diarios no tiene que ser un sitio muy divertido ...


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> De momento, poco crédito. Tiene pinta de fake, teniendo en cuenta cuales son las fuentes
> de esta 'historia'.



En varias fuentes aluden a un tal Kevin Liffey, que se dedica a escribir artículos de economía desde Londres. Y no aparece mucho más de momento.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡Paaaren las rotativassss!
> 
> Cambiamos de malo oficial.




Y, al final, será "todos son malos menos y..." Trastorno clásico...

Se pasaron con la broma Pelosi y ahora China ha tomado su decisión. Esa raya imaginaria, 
hecha los los yanquis hace mas de 70 años, y que separaba las dos costas, ha desaparecido.
Ahora, que vayan tomando nota porque la China socialista también ha abandonado la política
de reunificación pacífica y ha decidido que- mas pronto que tarde- será Taiwán quien invitará
y abrirá la puerta. 
A partir de ahora, China organizará juegos de guerra similares cada año, cada cual de ellos 
más grande que el anterior. En algún momento de estos próximos años, esos ejercicios bélicos
conducirán a Taipei.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Conseguirían fácil no 100k, sino 1M. Una oportunidad única para escapar de Corea del Norte.



Que tonto eres, niño. ¿Conoces la historia de la Brigada Tigre? en Mozambique en los 90 los terroristas de la RENAMO tenian ocupado casi todo el pais, habia un problema, el mineral de Zambia debia ser exportado por el puerto de Maputo a traves de la linea del ferrocariil, la RDPK envio una brigada de fuerzas especiales, la Brigada Tigre, que limpió el corredor de Beira y acabo con los terroristas, tan eficaz fué el trabajo realizado que la brigada recibió el encargo de limpiar todo el pais, cosa que hicieron eficazmente, la RENAMO fué aniquilada por completo. Que nivel, Maribel.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Se conformarían con comer caliente tres veces al día, mientras durase su servicio.
> Escapar de Corea lo dudo, sus familias lo pagaría y caro. Con el loco ese del corte de pelo raro yo no me andaría con leches.



Recuerdo en la DMZ todo lleno de torres vigía, y una parte muy pelá de vegetación al otro lado. Nos contaron que en no se qué hambruna terminaron talando el bosque para buscar algo que comer. Creo que en su momento entendí que se comieron hasta las ramas, aunque no sé si era eso lo que quería decir el coreano.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y, al final, será "todos son malos menos y..." Trastorno clásico...
> 
> Se pasaron con la broma Pelosi y ahora China ha tomado su decisión. Esa raya imaginaria,
> hecha los los yanquis hace mas de 70 años, y que separaba las dos costas, ha desaparecido.
> ...



Al final China lo conseguirá porque en última instancia la cosa va de comprarse a la élite prometiendole respetar sus patrimonios y alguna otra cosa. Con buena chequera incluso España podría comprarse a Portugal y cualquiera con dinero a países de avaros como Holanda o Suecia.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que tonto eres, niño. ¿Conoces la historia de la Brigada Tigre? en Mozambique en los 90 los terroristas de la RENAMO tenian ocupado casi todo el pais, habia un problema, el mineral de Zambia debia ser exportado por el puerto de Maputo a traves de la linea del ferrocariil, la RDPK envio una brigada de fuerzas especiales, la Brigada Tigre, que limpió el corredor de Beira y acabo con los terroristas, tan eficaz fué el trabajo realizado que la brigada recibió el encargo de limpiar todo el pais, cosa que hicieron eficazmente, la RENAMO fué aniquilada por completo. Que nivel, Maribel.



Camarada ZHU, NPI de lo que me cuenta.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Cuando los hippies, como dice Cao de Benos muestran su faz mas siniestra:


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada ZHU, NPI de lo que me cuenta.



No, si ya nos vamos conociendo...


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los hippies, como dice Cao de Benos muestran su faz mas siniestra:



Camarada Zhu, ¿el camarada Cao es amigo suyo?


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, ¿el camarada Cao es amigo suyo?



Norma nº 2: Nada de datos. ¿Y que si lo fuese?


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, si ya nos vamos conociendo...



haha, te prometo por Mao que prácticamente nunca hablo en 'internet' de nada de lo que realmente sé. Eso lo dejo para los diletantes.


----------



## NPI (6 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En varias fuentes aluden a un tal Kevin Liffey, que se dedica a escribir artículos de economía desde Londres. Y no aparece mucho más de momento.



Posible cuenta robótica, una más del estercolero azul.


Visto en: Reuters, Business Insider, Daily Mail, HuffPost, MSN, MSN Canada, Yahoo Canada, Yahoo India, Yahoo News Malaysia, Yahoo News UK y más


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha, te prometo por Mao que prácticamente *nunca hablo en 'internet' de nada de lo que realmente sé. *Eso lo dejo para los diletantes.



No, si ya habia dejado claro que habla de lo que NO sabe.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Norma nº 2: Nada de datos. ¿Y que qué si lo fuese?



Camarada Zhu, que usted recibió una buena educación franquista. Esos errores ortográficos son de ninis.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, si ya habia dejado claro que habla de lo que NO sabe.



Camarada Zhu, he dicho ' *de lo que realmente sé* ', que es distinto de 'lo que sé'.


----------



## pgas (6 Ago 2022)

*ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!*













La distribución por país de salida (top 5) es la siguiente:

Federación Rusa: 1.968.127 cruces;
Polonia – 1.256.568;
Alemania - 915.000;
República Checa – 400.559;
Italia – 157.309.



*Evidencia de asesinato en masa de prisioneros de guerra rusos por soldados ucranianos*

*6 de agosto de 2022*

Evidencia irrefutable de la ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por militantes ucranianos: a disposición de “Readovka” son dos videos tomados poco antes de la brutal ejecución de nuestros soldados e inmediatamente después. Análisis detallado de las pruebas y circunstancias de la tragedia:

El 3 de agosto publicamos un video filmado por militantes ucranianos esta primavera a fines de marzo en la región de Chernigov. Representa los cuerpos de prisioneros de guerra rusos desarmados, disparados en la cabeza a sangre fría. Los verdugos que trataron con nuestros soldados, en contra de todas las disposiciones de la Convención de Ginebra, se burlaron de los muertos y se jactaron entre risas de haber disparado a uno mientras intentaba escapar.

Nuevas imágenes de video que prueban las atrocidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra los prisioneros de guerra rusos terminaron a disposición de “Readovka”. En el video, tres de nuestros soldados, con los ojos vendados con cinta adhesiva, son traídos en automóvil y descargados para una masacre brutal. *Al comparar los dos videos en detalle, encontramos que los mismos soldados están en las imágenes, y la acción en el segundo video tiene lugar poco antes de que los prisioneros de guerra estén en el suelo, disparados en la cabeza a quemarropa.*



A pesar de la mala calidad del video proporcionado por el equipo de “ZOV" a Readovka, pudimos establecer las similitudes entre los militares en ambos videos en cuanto a la vestimenta.
El primer prisionero de guerra se identifica de inmediato gracias a los pantalones caqui con elementos negros y una chaqueta aislante azul oscura con inserciones de tela azul claro en los hombros y las mangas, así como botas negras.







El segundo prisionero de guerra está vestido con un jersey de cuello alto monocromo gris verdoso y pantalones caqui verdes, calzado con zapatos oscuros claros. Tiene una constitución gruesa y se puede ver una calva a través de la cabeza envuelta. Pero el principal detalle identificativo es *la venda roja en la rodilla*. En el video, donde ya se ha disparado a los prisioneros podemos ver a un hombre con un físico similar y con ropa similar, también literalmente por un segundo se ve *la pierna de la víctima en el que se ve un vendaje rojo* que en el encuadre se ha desviado de la rodilla al tobillo.







El tercer prisionero de guerra está vestido con pantalones y una chaqueta caqui del mismo conjunto, tiene una capucha en la chaqueta y también lleva un gorro verde oscuro. Lleva zapatillas deportivas negras con inserciones grises en la suela. Un detalle distintivo es que lleva una rodillera. En el segundo video con los cuerpos, se ven claramente la capucha, las zapatillas y la rodillera. Este soldado, como lo dijeron previamente fuera de la pantalla los propios militantes ucranianos, fue asesinado mientras intentaba escapar.







Llama la atención la diferencia en las tonalidades de las ropas de los muertos, sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que estos dos videos fueron filmados en diferentes momentos del día –el primero, en el que se baja de la camioneta a los prisioneros de guerra, por la tarde, y el segundo, donde ya están fusilados, por la noche. Además, el primer video se filmó a la luz del sol y el segundo con un cielo nublado. Por último, hay que tener en cuenta la mala calidad de la cámara del móvil en el que grababan los militantes ucranianos.

Hay un detalle más que merece atención: según nuestra fuente, la notoria nacionalista ucraniana Vita Zaverukha , que estaba en el " Sector derecho " y conocida por otros casos de militantes del régimen de Kiev que se burlaban del ejército ruso, está relacionada con el crimen que está teniendo lugar en el vídeo En el video donde ya han sido asesinados los prisioneros de guerra rusos, ella no está presente, pero nuestra fuente afirma que los militantes que mataron a los soldados de la Federación Rusa tienen vínculos con ella. En el segundo video, donde los prisioneros de guerra son llevados en automóvil, se escucha la voz de una mujer detrás de escena y, según nuestra fuente, pertenece a Zaverukha.

Tenga en cuenta que las imágenes muestran los rostros y las marcas de identificación de los militantes que ejecutaron a los prisioneros de guerra rusos, pero el consejo editorial de "Readovka" no se compromete a decir con certeza cómo se identifican exactamente. Las opiniones de los expertos que entrevistamos también diferían, aquí se necesita atención pública: les pedimos a todos aquellos que de alguna manera puedan ayudar a identificar a los involucrados en el crimen que se comuniquen con nosotros.
Un análisis detallado de dos videos, de los que se deduce que los prisioneros de guerra atados en el automóvil y los soldados rusos muertos en el suelo son las mismas personas, es una confirmación más de esto. Al mismo tiempo, todos los acusados aún no han sufrido ningún castigo. Tampoco hay reacción de la comunidad mundial a este atroz crimen contra la humanidad cometido por el ejército ucraniano.

El consejo de redacción se compromete a proporcionar todos los materiales disponibles sobre este delito a los representantes de cualquier medio de comunicación y organizaciones públicas internacionales, por supuesto, si se reciben tales solicitudes. Los perpetradores deben ser castigados.

_*Readovka – Elena Belova, Daria Konstantinova*_


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada Zhu, he dicho ' *de lo que realmente sé* ', que es distinto de 'lo que sé'.



Bonito juego de palabras, ¿es usted del PP?


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bonito juego de palabras, ¿es usted del PP?



haha antes me hago camarada suyo.


----------



## Egam (6 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Solo hay una cosa en la que no estoy de acuerdo con el artículo.
> Rusia no tardará 3 años en pasar a Alemania. En el 2024, en dos años, habrá sorpasso.



Alemania va cuesta abajo (y sin frenos), francia detras.
Yo auguro que es en menos de un año.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

No te tomes en serio las tonterias que dice el chinito de MIELDA, es un chalado putiniano-chinote, vamos un payaso bastante conocido en el foro..... Da mas pena que otra cosa.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

No me he podido resistir a ponerlo...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como si se quieren ir a Egipto ..... Que tiene que ver Rusia con ésto? He dicho que desde que allí el comunismo no funciona han perdido millones y millones de habitantes, las tias tienen que ejercer de putas por todo Europa, o alquilar el útero para parir hijos a los pijos occidentales estériles, para poder echarse un cacho pan a la boca y los tios abrasarse al sol en el andamio o el invernadero murciano. Cosa totalmente cierta y que no tiene nada que ver con Rusia. A las rusas, en menor medida, también les pasa lo mismo, pero esas son de putañear más en el Golfo Pérsico, que debe haber más pasta que aquí.



El comunismo no ha funcionado nunca....
Joder....sois igualitos a un religioso con sus "creencias"....


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es algo que canta desde el comienzo. el pais con mas ucranianos huidos es el "enemigo de Ucrania". Estas cosas pasan cuando fabricas falsas naciones con falsa cultura.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdóneme, pero en realidad la mayoría no va a Rusia. Si sumamos todos los que no han ido allí, tenemos: 2.729.436, frente a 1.968.127 que sí han ido a Rusia. Se puede decir que *el país* al que más han ido, es a Rusia, pero no 'que el total' haya preferido (o podido, que esa es otra) Rusia como destino final. 761.309 son la diferencia en este cálculo. A Rusia, han elegido (o podido) ir un 41,9% (redondeando) del total.

Prefiero decirlo yo, antes de que venga un anti-ruso a soltar la realidad y cachondearse de nosotros por tragarnos mentiras.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ago 2022)

La rusada del día


----------



## Praktica (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caracalla (6 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si cae Nikolaev, detrás va Odessa.
> Lo he dicho hace dos-tres meses desde que volví al foro. Yo creo que los rusos tienen tres objetivos por este orden: liberar Donbass para proteger a territorios tradicionalmente rusos, algo que está prácticamente conseguido. Intentar llegar al Dnieper en el mayor número de lugares posibles, sino no se entiende porque Putin respeta los puentes, y la joya de la corona: Odessa.



Kiev es la cuna de Rusia. No va a quedar en manos occidentales. Eso lo tengo bastante claro.


----------



## pgas (6 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perdóneme, pero en realidad la mayoría no va a Rusia. Si sumamos todos los que no han ido allí, tenemos: 2.729.436, frente a 1.968.127 que sí han ido a Rusia. Se puede decir que *el país* al que más han ido, es a Rusia, pero no 'que el total' haya preferido (o podido, que esa es otra) Rusia como destino final. 761.309 son la diferencia en este cálculo. A Rusia, han elegido (o podido) ir un 41,9% (redondeando) del total.
> 
> Prefiero decirlo yo, antes de que venga un anti-ruso a soltar la realidad y cachondearse de nosotros por tragarnos mentiras.




no es mentir, Rusia acoge el mayor número -la mayor parte- no la mayoría de refugiados ucranianos


pesky hell


----------



## AlmaCándida (6 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Para entonces los líderes europeos han cambiando docenas de veces,los camisas negras se pasean por las ciudades y pueblos europeos. Férreas continúa líder matinal sin cambiar de chaqueta.



lo de no cambiar de chaqueta, en sentido literal, lo sé. Vivió en mi pueblo durante su adolescencia, con su otro elfenfantícao hermano. Pasaban por una calle estrecha en que de niña jugaba... el hedor que despedían era inaguantable, tánto, que cuando pasaban por la calle nos refugiábamos en el jardín de una vecina. Era mierda, pies, cagado, horrible. Ferreras ha sido siempre y será, mierda pura. Su madre era maestra, la mía dice que era buena persona.... Y comían cocido todos los días, recalentado, claro. Ferreras es pura mierda desde que nació.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ago 2022)

Vienen los mejores slava edition.


----------



## frangelico (6 Ago 2022)

Y Etiopía es literalmente la puerta de África. Su línea aérea nacional tiene más aviones y más modernos que Iberia y llega a todas partes. Mueve además volúmenes de carga aérea importantes.


----------



## Caracalla (6 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que tonto eres, niño. ¿Conoces la historia de la Brigada Tigre? en Mozambique en los 90 los terroristas de la RENAMO tenian ocupado casi todo el pais, habia un problema, el mineral de Zambia debia ser exportado por el puerto de Maputo a traves de la linea del ferrocariil, la RDPK envio una brigada de fuerzas especiales, la Brigada Tigre, que limpió el corredor de Beira y acabo con los terroristas, tan eficaz fué el trabajo realizado que la brigada recibió el encargo de limpiar todo el pais, cosa que hicieron eficazmente, la RENAMO fué aniquilada por completo. Que nivel, Maribel.



Yo creo que los Koreanos deben ir locos para que Putin les deje participar. Un ejercito que no mata, es un ejercito débil. Los Koreanos no han tenido muchas oportunidades de foguearse y seguro que les iría de perlas poder participar en este conflicto para fortalecer sus fuerzas armadas después de tantos años de inactividad. Tb harán cola para ir a Taiwan a repartir estopa cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no es mentir, Rusia acoge el mayor número -la mayor parte- no la mayoría de refugiados ucranianos
> 
> 
> pesky hell



Mi intención no era decir que usted estuviese mintiendo. Debería de haberme expresado mejor. Pero el dato induce a error y da pie a críticas, así que lo correcto es matizarlo.


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

Me ha costado encontrar la fuente original que copio abajo, y es vital para certificar la autenticidad. Es lamentable que sólo medios cubanos y "prorrusos" hagan eco de estas reflexiones.

Me hace gracia que la noticia incluye otra vez el mismo mapa de siempre, y como siempre con un título derivado que no viene a cuento (sería mucho más corto que titularan simplemente la esencia subyacente: _"EEUU y sus vasallos"_)




The US-Led Drive to Isolate Russia and China Is Falling Short


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Existía una competición entre dos sistemas.
> Agotada la URSS desaparecieron los motivos para mantener el nivel de bienestar en nuestra sociedad



Claro...ahora vivimos como 300 000 veces mejor.....


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro...ahora vivimos como 300 000 veces mejor.....



¿vivimos ahora mejor que hace 30-40 años??


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



NO2 NO3 NH4.....a esos gases se refiere la periodista no a N2


----------



## pgas (6 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi intención no era decir que usted estuviese mintiendo. Debería de haberme expresado mejor. Pero el dato induce a error y da pie a críticas, así que lo correcto es matizarlo.



no se discute lo que no se dice, el titular está bien explicado con un gráfico y con los datos que usted mismo ha sumado, pero no se comparan dos partes, Rusia y el occidente colectivo, sino país por país


----------



## El-Mano (6 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Yo creo que los Koreanos deben ir locos para que Putin les deje participar. Un ejercito que no mata, es un ejercito débil. Los Koreanos no han tenido muchas oportunidades de foguearse y seguro que les iría de perlas poder participar en este conflicto para fortalecer sus fuerzas armadas después de tantos años de inactividad. Tb harán cola para ir a Taiwan a repartir estopa cuando llegue el momento.



Yo creo que lo que quieren en todo caso, quitando tontadas de envio de 100.000 tropas... lo que pueden tener interes es en que sean aceptados -aunque sea de segundos- en el nuevo bloque que se va a formar. Que les ayuden a sortear sanciones, y potenciar las relaciones bilaterales tanto con rusia como con china. Igual acaban saliendo beneficiados de rebote con el tema de ucrania, y con buenas relaciones con las republicas


----------



## chemarin (6 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Me ha costado encontrar la fuente original que copio abajo, y es vital para certificar la autenticidad. Es lamentable que sólo medios cubanos y "prorrusos" hagan eco de estas reflexiones.
> 
> Me hace gracia que la noticia incluye otra vez el mismo mapa de siempre, y como siempre con un título derivado que no viene a cuento (sería mucho más corto que titularan simplemente la esencia subyacente: _"EEUU y sus vasallos"_)
> 
> ...



En realidad ese mapa no es correcto, o se sanciona o no se sanciona, aquí no vale una tercera posición, por tanto, todos los países que están de negro deberían de pasar a azul. Supongo que quien creó el mapa no quiso que quedara claro que Rusia no está sola, y paralelamente, que occidente no es tan grande como nos quieren hacer creer.


----------



## NPI (6 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No se en tu pueblo pero en el mío el nitrógeno no es tóxico, será que el aire tiene un 71 % de N2 y nos hemos acostumbrado a él ...
> 
> Lo que puede hacer (en el peor de los casos) es desplazar aire y hacerte respirar solo nitrógeno y causar asfixia



En ningún momento ella dice nitrógeno, eso lo pone solo en los subtítulos, pero ella no lo dice. *Minuto 1:08 a 1:10*

P.D.: antes de escribir recomiendo visionar los vídeos para no meter la pata


----------



## Remequilox (6 Ago 2022)

De vez en cuando se discute en este foro (un "foro de economía", como frecuentemente nos recuerda @vil. ), acerca de los costes económicos del conflicto, sus sostenibilidad a medio/largo plazo de los estados enfrentados, las consecuencias de las sanciones y restriccciones....
Y todo eso, sobre todo por parte del "bando Otan", referenciado siempre a la dimensión económica rusa en términos PIB "nominales" (y obviando torticeramente las mismas referencias a PIB "nominales" de Ucrania.....).

Para equilibrar esas desacertadas comparaciones en base a PIB "nominales" (y en una concreta moneda y divisa), hace tiempo que los que van más en serio, usan el PIB en términos PPA, y un poco en plan lúdico-festivo (pero no por eso menos indicativo), hay otras maneras, tal y como el celebérrimo *Índice Big Mac*.








Índice Big Mac - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pues bien, por una cuestión meramente personal, he tenido que buscar algo relacionado con un mueble IKEA.
En concreto, con un "armario-mesa plegable" que este año está ya descatalogado.
Lo que no quiere decir que no esté disponible en uno u otro lugar.

Por ejemplo: en RUSIA
O por ejemplo: en UCRANIA

Sabida y conocida la política de estandarización y control de precios de la marca, me lleva a postular un *INDICE IKEA* para verificar la bondad (o maldad) de los tipos de cambio establecidos por las autoridades monetarias.

Encontré el mueble en esta página, de Rusia:








6 muebles plegables de Ikea para espacios pequeños que no pueden faltar en tu casa - shop5.onlinestoresoutlet.ru


6 muebles plegables de Ikea para espacios pequeños que no pueden faltar en tu casa



shop5.onlinestoresoutlet.ru





*25 € (precio oficial de catálogo, ya descatalogado, 77 €)*

Encontré el mueble en esta página, de Ucrania:










IKEA IVAR (ИКЕА ИВАР) 003.191.35


IKEA IVAR (ИКЕА ИВАР) 00319135Шкаф с раскладным столом, сосна Глубина полки: 22 см Ширина полки: 76 см Столешница, длина: 80 см Столешница, ширина: 75 см Ширина: 80 см Глубина: 30 см Высота: 155 см Минимальная глубина: 30 см Максимальная глубина: 104 см Высота стола: 75 см Материалы Основные...




prom.ua





*7.000 grivnas*

Y claro, no me quedó otra que ir a ver a los "hacedores de toda verdad" (Google), cual era el cambio euro-grivna:



TATE!!!

*Si me creó el tipo de cambio OFICIAL que dice el Banco de Ucrania (y refleja Google), por una cosa de precio de catálogo de 77 € estaría pagando 186 €.*

Así que una de dos:
.- O el ucraniano quiere tangarme, y como máximo la cosa debería valer 3.000 grivnas
.- O el tipo de cambio es falso de toda falsedad, y realmente una grivna NO VALE 0.026 €, sino alrededor de 0,01 €, un céntimo por grivna

Dado que la grivna ya ha sido devaluada, y se reconoce que hay un proceso hiperinflacionista en Ucrania, estos indicadores de precios señalan que el valor real de la moneda ucraniana aun debería bajar a menos de la mitad.
Vamos, que el papel higiénico tendría más valor (y mayor utilidad) que los billetes de grivnas.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿vivimos ahora mejor que hace 30-40 años??



tienes smarfons y puedes viajar ryanair por iurop.
a cambio solo has sacrificado casa, coche, trabajo facil y familia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## cebollin-o (6 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> tienes smarfons y puedes viajar ryanair por iurop.
> a cambio solo has sacrificado casa, coche, trabajo facil y familia.



Y aún así ya no puedo comprar fruta, aceite, o unos hielos...


----------



## piru (6 Ago 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


>



Por fin!
La gloriosa contraofensivainversa ucraniana.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no se discute lo que no se dice, el titular está bien explicado con un gráfico y con los datos que usted mismo ha sumado, pero no se comparan dos partes, Rusia y el occidente colectivo, sino país por país



Veamos el titular: ' *ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!* ' ¿De veras quiere seguir con la discusión? El titular es *FALSO*. El mayor número de refugiados está eligiendo otros destinos distintos de Rusia. Y en absoluto está 'bien explicado con un gráfico', sino que este sirve para mantener el engaño del titular, dado que el círculo es mayor en Rusia que en el resto.

Para ser cierto, el titular debería ser ' *ONU: ¡El país elegido por el mayor número de refugiados ucranianos que está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… es Rusia!* ' 

¿Ve qué fácil es decir la verdad y conseguir un punto mediático-propagandístico?


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Y aún así ya no puedo comprar fruta, aceite, o unos hielos...



Algo estarás haciendo mal. Dile a @alfonbass que te recomiende un buen coach


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Algo estarás haciendo mal. Dile a @alfonbass que te recomiende un buen coach



No soy asesor del gobierno, probablemente tampoco pueda permitirmelo


----------



## ignorante (6 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En realidad ese mapa no es correcto, o se sanciona o no se sanciona, aquí no vale una tercera posición, por tanto, todos los países que están de negro deberían de pasar a azul. Supongo que quien creó el mapa no quiso que quedara claro que Rusia no está sola, y paralelamente, que occidente no es tan grande como nos quieren hacer creer.



También pensé lo mismo, pero el mapa son sólo los países del G20 (tomándose la libertad de pintar toda la UE como G20, ñapa que confiesan al pie).

Aunque el resto del mundo la inmensa mayoría ha hecho lo mismo, no sancionar.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> tienes smarfons y puedes viajar ryanair por iurop.
> a cambio solo has sacrificado casa, coche, trabajo facil y familia.



El estado también te tiene que dar una familia?...jolin....


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2022)

*Comienza una nueva fase de la guerra en Ucrania, que tendrá lugar en el sur del país,* informa la Inteligencia británica.

Se informa que el frente principal se extenderá por 350 km desde Zaporizhzhia hasta Kherson. Para ello, las tropas rusas están acumulando equipos en el sur. Por ejemplo, se desplegaron grupos táctico de batallón que suman entre 800 y 1000 personas en Crimea, lo más probable es que se utilicen para fortalecer el grupo ruso en la región de Kherson.


----------



## pgas (6 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Veamos el titular: ' *ONU: ¡El mayor número de refugiados ucranianos está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… a Rusia!* ' ¿De veras quiere seguir con la discusión? El titular es *FALSO*. El mayor número de refugiados está eligiendo otros destinos distintos de Rusia. Y en absoluto está 'bien explicado con un gráfico', sino que este sirve para mantener el engaño del titular, dado que el círculo es mayor en Rusia que en el resto.
> 
> Para ser cierto, el titular debería ser ' *ONU: ¡El país elegido por el mayor número de refugiados ucranianos que está huyendo de la “agresión rusa”… es Rusia!* '
> 
> ¿Ve qué fácil es decir la verdad y conseguir un punto mediático-propagandístico?




acaso has bisto el artículo, sabes cual es?




el número destacado en rojo es el número de refugiados registrados en Rusia y es mayor que en ninguna otra parte:

_De los 6,3 millones de refugiados ucranianos, unos 2 millones (¡un tercio!) eligieron la dirección rusa. Además, según la ONU, 105.000 ciudadanos de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk fueron evacuados a Rusia del 18 al 23 de febrero, lo que supera el número de refugiados en 5 meses, por ejemplo, al Reino Unido (104.000 personas)._

fuente secundaria:









UN: The Largest Number of Ukrainian Refugees Are Fleeing From "Russian Aggression" ... to Russia!







www.stalkerzone.org





es decir si los datos de la ONU son correctos no hay ninguna mentira en lo que puse, solo en tu imaginación


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> acaso has bisto el artículo, sabes cual es?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148348
> 
> ...



¿Qué parte de 'el titular es falso' no has entendido?


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

@Carmen Martinez garcia 

El que afirma que todos ustedes los programados tipo clever together, salvadores del planeta y tal...esas monsergas rojunas que nos asolan a diario, para entendernos, son extensibles a los que "han decidido no tener hijos" para salvar al mundo...es usted.

Vamos, que os repetis mas que el ajo...no vais a salvar una puta mierda..ahora aburrir...ABURRIS A LAS OVEJAS...ABURRIS HASTA A LOS PROPIOS CARQUI ROJOS QUE POR AQUI RAMPAN Y PULULAN...

DEJAD DE PROYECTAR VUESTRAS FILIAS, FOBIAS Y OLIGOFRENIAS INFANTILES EN "TODO EL MUNDO"...que no, que los meningiticos rojunos hispanistanies, no sois todo el mundo...QUE EN LA PROPIA RUSIA OS DARIAN UNA SOBERANA PALIZA Y OS MANDARIAN A SIBERIA ...A PICAR!!!

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA DEMOCRACIA OCCIDENTAL, A LA QUE IDOLATRAIS TODOS LOS DEL "TO ER MUNDO EHHH GUENOOOO"...mientras os meteis al ultimo moronegro apandador...entre las tetas.


----------



## ignorante (7 Ago 2022)

Un ejercicio facilito e interesante...

En esta búsqueda de Google sobre los 7 últimos dias:



amnistia internacional ucrania site:elmundo.es - Buscar con Google



Prueben y reemplacen "elmundo.es" por su periódico de masas favorito, a modo de medir el "índice mass mierda".

Ejemplos:

* El Mundo recoge la reiteración de AI en sus tesis, y la protesta de Zelensky, pero no publicó la noticia original de Amnistía (que conocemos indirectamente a través del revuelo posterior que sí publican).

* Otros aún no han dicho absolutamente nada (larazon.es)

* Otros (elpais.com) recogen la noticia de Amnistía propiamente dicha desde hace 5 horas. Con anterioridad han recogido la noticia de la dimisión y aún antes (2 dias) las protestas de Zelensky sobre cierto informe prorruso que inevitablemente mencionaron de lado.

* Menos mal que otros (lavanguardia.com, eldiario.es) sí recogieron la noticia hace 2-3 dias y, _*posteriormente*_, la respuesta de Zelensky.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Ago 2022)

La cosa va de mal en peor para los ruskis del tito Vladimiro. Ruskis capturados en el bastión secceSionista de Donestk.





Un vetusto BMP-1 ruso destrozado por un IED o una mina anticarro de gran potencia.




Creo que Agosto va a ser el punto de inflexión en la debacle rusa en Ucrania, y no descarto que pueda llegar hasta a perder Crimea si se produce un desmoronamiento desordenado de las fuerzas ruskis en Ucrania, si eso sucediera no me cabe duda que Rusia se descompondría en una serie de miniestados, un proceso parecido al de la URSS a principios de los años 90.


----------



## chemarin (7 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> También pensé lo mismo, pero el mapa son sólo los países del G20 (tomándose la libertad de pintar toda la UE como G20, ñapa que confiesan al pie).
> 
> Aunque el resto del mundo la inmensa mayoría ha hecho lo mismo, no sancionar.



En realidad el mapa de países que han sancionado a Rusia es bien diferente.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Que verdades? es un himno patriótico, no una sinfonía. China da cien mil vueltas en inteligencia a occidente anglosajón, al latino, ni hablamos.



Estoy segurisimo que a ellos les suena a gloria...no sere yo quien critique tan bellos sentimientos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En realidad el mapa de países que han sancionado a Rusia es bien diferente.



Que yo sepa Groenlandia es Dinamarca.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre Nico, pregúntales a los iraníes si respetan lo que firman, que la espantada de Trump aún dura.




No tengo a mano los argumentos, ni las condiciones como para darte una opinión al respecto, pero si conozco lo suficiente a los norteamericanos para saber que "la legalidad" es fundamental para ellos.

*Eso no significa que sean "buenos".*

Fíjate la *Guerra con España*... no la empezaron "porque si", previamente simularon un atentado para justificarlo.
Fíjate la *Guerra con Japón*... previamente los presionaron y presionaron (con embargos y restricciones) hasta que los japos atacaron primero.
Fíjate la *Guerra en Vietnam*... tuvieron que armar el "Atentado en el Golfo de Tonkin" para justificar su ingreso formal.
Fíjate la *segunda Guerra de Irak*... tuvieron que "inventarse" la excusa de las "armas de destrucción masiva" de Saddam para justificar su ataque.

Y tanto en la *Guerra de Corea* (que no era de ellos, era de los coreanos), como la *primera Guerra del Golfo* (que no era de ellos, era de Kuwait), previamente se ocuparon de conseguir las respectivas Resoluciones de Naciones Unidas solicitándoles que "encabezaran las fuerzas internacionales".

Y esa es una constante. Por alguna razón firman pocas cosas, pero las que firman las respetan escrupulosamente y, para violarlas o cambiarlas, tienen que tener "justa causa" o no lo hacen.

Repito. Marrulleros si son. Pero no son de "violar tratados" o incumplirlos de modo sencillo y porque si. Son muy legalistas (así se tengan que "inventar" el motivo).


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Creo que Agosto va a ser el punto de inflexión en la debacle rusa en Ucrania, y no descarto que pueda llegar hasta a perder Crimea si se produce un desmoronamiento desordenado de las fuerzas ruskis en Ucrania, si eso sucediera no me cabe duda que Rusia se descompondría en una serie de miniestados, un proceso parecido al de la URSS a principios de los años 90.




Te dejo citado para recordártelo en Septiembre.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## autsaider (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo a mano los argumentos, ni las condiciones como para darte una opinión al respecto, pero si conozco lo suficiente a los norteamericanos para saber que "la legalidad" es fundamental para ellos.
> 
> *Eso no significa que sean "buenos".*
> 
> ...



El poder establecido tiene que respetar las normas. Va implícito en el cargo.

Los terroristas o las naciones parias no tienen que hacerlo y no lo hacen. Fíjate en rusia por ejemplo: matanzas, torturas, asesinato de prisioneros...


----------



## amcxxl (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los hippies, como dice Cao de Benos muestran su faz mas siniestra:



Cuanta razón llevaba Germán Copini.


Remequilox dijo:


> De vez en cuando se discute en este foro (un "foro de economía", como frecuentemente nos recuerda @vil. ), acerca de los costes económicos del conflicto, sus sostenibilidad a medio/largo plazo de los estados enfrentados, las consecuencias de las sanciones y restriccciones....
> Y todo eso, sobre todo por parte del "bando Otan", referenciado siempre a la dimensión económica rusa en términos PIB "nominales" (y obviando torticeramente las mismas referencias a PIB "nominales" de Ucrania.....).
> 
> Para equilibrar esas desacertadas comparaciones en base a PIB "nominales" (y en una concreta moneda y divisa), hace tiempo que los que van más en serio, usan el PIB en términos PPA, y un poco en plan lúdico-festivo (pero no por eso menos indicativo), hay otras maneras, tal y como el celebérrimo *Índice Big Mac*.
> ...



El problema es averiguar cuando se debe uno deshacer de su moneda nacional y por qué cambiarla. Porque el Euro va a caer en el abismo sí o sí, pero con los putos devaneos del Desutche estádifícil pillar el momento. Es como esos borrachos de las pelis y los números de vodevil, que tocan el suelo con la nariz y vuelven a ponerse de pie para gran regocijo del público.


----------



## autsaider (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te dejo citado para recordártelo en Septiembre.



Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.

Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.

Se sabe que en Jerson y Zaporiyia los ucras tienen reservas enormes sin hacer nada. Y se sabe que en la retaguardia rusa de esas zonas hay guerrilleros y tropas de operaciones especiales en grandes cantidades sin hacer nada.

Se sabe que tanto rusos como ucranianos dan por hecho que un ataque ucra será pronto y en el sur.

No sabemos más. Yo quiero que los destrocen ya.


----------



## HDR (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.
> 
> Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.
> 
> ...





¿ Y luego te despertaste y cómo te sentiste ?


----------



## autsaider (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿ Y luego te despertaste y cómo te sentiste ?



¿Eso que significa?


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Eso que significa?




¿No era un sueño?


----------



## autsaider (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿No era un sueño?



Lo que te acabo de contar está sacado de sitios de polemología. Puedes entrar y comprobarlo. Pero no lo vas a hacer.


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## ccartech (7 Ago 2022)

Hablan de 400 Ucranianos muertos en ataque con misiles en Krakov ....


----------



## Impresionante (7 Ago 2022)

Al final y con la boca pequeña hablaron, eso si, no mencionan que son los ucros los que han estado a punto de liarla 

El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) se encuentra "*extremadamente preocupado*" por los ataques a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, al sur de Ucrania, registrados el viernes, y advierte que el riesgo de una posible *catástrofe nuclear* en la mayor central nuclear de Europa, que afectaría a varias naciones, es "muy real".

"Una acción militar que ponga en peligro la seguridad de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie es completamente inaceptable y debe *evitarse a toda costa*", expresó el director general del regulador, Rafael Mariano Grossi. Cualquier potencia de fuego militar dirigida a la instalación o desde esa equivaldría a "jugar con fuego, con consecuencias potencialmente catastróficas", subrayó.






"Terrorismo nuclear": Rusia denuncia tres ataques ucranianos a la mayor central de Europa que pudieron causar una "avería radiactiva"
Grossi llamó a las partes del conflicto a ejercer la *máxima moderación* en las proximidades de esta importante instalación nuclear y condenó cualquier acto violento llevado a cabo en la central, en sus alrededores o contra su personal.

El jefe de la OIEA sugirió el *envío de una delegación* al lugar para "proporcionar apoyo técnico en materia de seguridad y protección nuclear" y para "ayudar a evitar que la situación se descontrole aún más." Además, se mostró dispuesto a *dirigir personalmente* dicha delegación.

La misión "llevaría a cabo actividades esenciales de *verificación* en la planta" y entregaría equipos de seguridad y protección nuclear. Sin embargo, para que esto ocurra, el OIEA necesitaría el apoyo de la ONU, así como "la cooperación, la comprensión y la facilitación" tanto de Moscú como de Kiev, subraya el comunicado del organismo. "Todos debemos dejar de lado nuestras diferencias y actuar, ahora", instó Grossi, añadiendo que "*no podemos permitirnos perder más tiempo*".

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso denuncio el viernes que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania *atacaron* aquella jornada *tres veces* la central de Zaporozhie, que se encuentra bajo control de las fuerzas rusas.

En total se lanzaron *20 proyectiles* de calibre 152 mm contra la central, ubicada en la ciudad de Energodar. El ataque provino de las posiciones de la 45.ª brigada de artillería del Ejército ucraniano, asentada en cercanías de la localidad de Márganets, al otro lado del río Dnepr, precisó el organismo militar.

El ministerio hizo un llamado a las organizaciones internacionales a condenar las "acciones criminales" del régimen de Kiev, a las que calificó de "*terrorismo nuclear*".


El martes, Rusia rechazó la acusación, lanzada desde EE.UU., de que sus Fuerzas Armadas utilizan la planta como "*base militar*". Así, la misión permanente rusa ante la ONU subrayó que esa central "fue puesta bajo vigilancia únicamente con el fin de *impedir* que las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas y los mercenarios extranjeros aprovechen la situación en el país para *organizar una posible provocación nuclear*de consecuencias impredecibles".
El mes pasado, las autoridades rusas denunciaron dos ataques ucranianos con drones cargados de explosivos contra la central.
Antes del conflicto, la central de Zaporozhie producía la cuarta parte de toda la electricidad generada en Ucrania. Tiene una capacidad de aproximadamente 6.000 megavatios y consta de seis bloques. Desde 1996 formó parte de la compañía estatal ucraniana Energoatom. En marzo de este año pasó a estar *bajo control de los militares rusos*.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los alimañas no saben cómo salir de esta. Calculo menos de dos semanas para un atentado o un loco a lo Abe. La polla voladora sirvió para la Merkel, pero no creo que sus sucesores sean capaces de entender el mensaje.


----------



## crocodile (7 Ago 2022)

Según los piratas anglos Rusia esta amasando tropas para un asalto masivo o para frenar el posible contraataque nazi.









Russian forces preparing for Ukrainian counterattack


Russian forces are "almost certainly" massing in preparation for a counter-offensive from Ukraine, the British Ministry of Defence warned on Saturday.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## llabiegu (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.
> 
> Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdas a los armenios de Nagorno. Hasta el ultimo momento iban a ganar la guerra a Azerbaiyán. Todavía no han despertado de aquel sueño.


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Que yo sepa Groenlandia es Dinamarca.



Bien por las Malvinas que no hicieron seguidismo de UK.

Y Puerto Rico !!!!


----------



## pepetemete (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.
> 
> Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.
> 
> ...



Flipante el cacao mental que tenéis algunos en la cabeza


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Ucrania, Taiwán y la Idea Nacional


La tensión causada por la visita de Nancy Pelosi, líder de la mayoría Demócrata en el Congreso de Estados Unidos, a Taiwán ha supuesto también un posicionamiento diplomático que, en general, reprod…




slavyangrad.es











Ucrania, Taiwán y la Idea Nacional


07/08/2022


La tensión causada por la visita de Nancy Pelosi, líder de la mayoría Demócrata en el Congreso de Estados Unidos, a Taiwán ha supuesto también un posicionamiento diplomático que, en general, reproduce las posturas mantenidas por la diplomacia de las principales potencias en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania. Mientras Estados Unidos y sus aliados han condenado la respuesta china -que anunció maniobras militares en diferentes zonas marítimas alrededor de la isla-, Beijing y sus aliados, con Rusia a la cabeza, han condenado la provocación estadounidense. La visita de Pelosi ha sido seguida muy de cerca por la prensa ucraniana, que ha visto en la situación un espejo en el que estudiar la reacción estadounidense.

Desde hace meses, antes incluso de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, numerosos artículos en la prensa occidental han querido equiparar las causas de Ucrania y Taiwán contra Rusia y la China continental en lo que ha querido presentarse como una lucha de la democracia liberal contra el autoritarismo. Esas referencias han reaparecido nuevamente esta semana. Sin embargo, el vínculo entre los proyectos nacionalistas ucraniano y taiwanés se remonta a otra época, la Guerra Fría, cuando el nacionalismo ucraniano quiso hacer de Taiwán el frente oriental de su lucha anticomunista y antirrusa.


*Ucrania, Taiwán y la Idea Nacional*

Principal líder e ideólogo de la OUN (Bandera), Jaroslav Stetsko aprovechó en junio de 1941 la entrada del ejército nazi en Lviv para proclamar, en presencia de oficiales de la Abwehr, la restauración del Estado ucraniano.

Ese pasado de colaboración con en el nazismo no impediría a Stetsko, apenas algunos años más tarde, intentar señalar a las democracias del llamado _Mundo Libre_ el camino a seguir en la lucha contra los dos grandes males percibidos por el nacionalista ucraniano: el comunismo y el imperialismo ruso. Durante todo su periodo de liderazgo en el movimiento anticomunista mundial, Stetsko haría gala del mismo oportunismo con el que se acercó a la Alemania de Hitler: aprovechar cualquier tipo de alianza para imponer el objetivo de destrucción, no ya sólo del comunismo sino de una Rusia percibida como el último y verdadero enemigo de su proyecto nacional.

El principal instrumento de actuación de Stetsko fue el Bloque Antibolchevique de Naciones (Anti-Bolshevik Bloc of Nations o ABN), una alianza de grupos ultranacionalistas creada en 1943 para luchar desde dentro contra la Unión Soviética. Aunque sin ningún vínculo con los problemas de las fuerzas reaccionarias de Asia, el nacionalismo ucraniano pronto iba a convertirse, a través del control que Jaroslav Stetsko ejercía sobre el ABN, en una parte esencial de la alianza anticomunista mundial. Así, en el otoño de 1955 se sientan en Taipéi las bases de la alianza estratégica entre el ABN y la sección chino-nacionalista de la APACL (*Asian People’s Anti-Communist League, o Liga Anticomunista del Pueblo Asiático).*



Condicionada por la división de China y Corea, la nueva alianza anticomunista asiática o APACL, con un papel esencial de la China nacionalista (la actual Taiwán), Corea del Sur, Vietnam del Sur y Tailandia, se había formado en 1954 con la intención, compartida por el ABN, de destruir y erradicar a los regímenes políticos comunistas.

El resultado de los contactos de Stetsko en Taiwán es un acuerdo de cooperación entre la sección china de la APACL y el ABN para combatir el “_comunismo y el imperialismo ruso_”. Tras un contacto entre Chiang Kai-Shek y Stetsko, éste suscribe el acuerdo el 24 de octubre de 1955 junto a Ku Cheng-Kang, presidente de la APACL china (APACL-ROC). A partir de entonces, Ku, uno de los líderes históricos del partido nacionalista chino, el Kuomintang, se convertiría en el principal contacto de Stetsko en Asia.

El acuerdo firmado apostaba por la destrucción del comunismo, la disolución de la URSS y la reconquista del continente chino por las fuerzas nacionalistas. En el comunicado de presentación del acuerdo, el ABN y la APACL-ROC definen como objetivos comunes “_aplastar al bloque comunista internacional, aniquilar al imperialismo ruso y ayudar a aquellas naciones esclavizadas por los imperialistas rusos en Europa y Asia a recuperar su independencia en sus áreas etnográficas originales_”. En ese contexto, mientras el ABN espera de la China nacionalista el apoyo al establecimiento de estados nacionales independientes en el este de Europa, el ABN debe ayudar a la China Libre “_en la tarea de recuperar el continente chino y destruir al régimen comunista chino_”. En sus contactos con los nacionalistas chinos, Stetsko expresó en este sentido su confianza en la liberación del territorio continental.

En un documento de diciembre de 1955 desclasificado por la CIA, en el que se recoge el seguimiento por la prensa local del viaje de Stetsko desde Madrid, se recogen las declaraciones del líder de la OUN en Formosa/Taiwán que permiten reflejar los rasgos fundamentales de su ideología política.

Esta ideología combina el anticomunismo con la reivindicación nacional y la lucha de las naciones “_subyugadas por comunismo y el imperialismo ruso_” por su independencia. Y apela a pasar al ataque contra Rusia y China. Belicista convencido, Stetsko mostró su apoyo en Taiwán a un contraataque nacionalista en el continente chino y a una ofensiva hacia la Siberia soviética desde China. En referencia a “_los héroes anticomunistas de los campos de concentración”_ en ese territorio ruso, señalaba que esa circunstancia hacía del norte de Asia un trampolín ideal para una contraofensiva de conseguirse una acción coordinada entre las fuerzas del ABN y de la APACL.

Sin embargo, Stetsko era consciente de los límites a los que se enfrentaba su proyecto. De ahí la importancia que atribuía a la alianza estratégica con las fuerzas más radicalmente opuestas a la contención este-oeste. Durante su viaje por la actual Taiwán, Stetsko había apelado “_a la cooperación de las fuerzas sin voluntad de compromiso anticomunistas y antirrusas de Europa y Asia_”. En opinión de Stetsko, el bloque comunista sería derrotado más rápidamente en el marco de una alianza entre las naciones del este de Europa “_esclavizadas por la Rusia soviética_” y las naciones anticomunistas de Asia. Con la victoria contra el comunismo y contra Rusia en la mente, Stetsko defendió la necesidad de formar “_una organización común o un centro de enlace entre los pueblos antibolcheviques del Este y del Oeste, para intercambiar información y diseñar una estrategia en nuestro combate común contra el comunismo mundial_”.

La beligerancia y la ausencia de cualquier posibilidad de compromiso con Rusia define al proyecto de Stetsko. Reprochando la actitud de “_las naciones neutralistas y vacilantes”_, Stetsko afirmó que “_las naciones del mundo libre serían incapaces de coexistir con la Rusia soviética bajo cualquier circunstancia_” antes de sentenciar que “_quien defienda la coexistencia con el comunismo y Rusia se convierte en responsable de los crímenes y ayuda a la tiranía_”.

Según Stetsko, “_la Rusia imperialista podría colapsar si los pueblos del mundo libre no colaboran con los rusos bajo ningún concepto_”. El ABN se comprometía precisamente a mantener su radical oposición a cualquier posible compromiso con la URSS, un proyecto político que sólo respondía, según él, a las intrigas rusas para dividir al mundo democrático y limitar el conflicto interno. “_Nuestra propia libertad no debería intercambiarse por la ‘coexistencia pacífica’ con Rusia_”._ No habrá paz en la tierra mientras existan los agresores soviéticos_”, sentenciaba Stetsko en su viaje de 1955.

Stetsko era consciente de que la división de las naciones democráticas en torno a ese proyecto suponía el principal problema para el proyecto y reconocía que “_la campaña anticomunista no ha ganado apoyo conjunto de las naciones democráticas_”. Pero decía confiar en la nueva juventud para que la dicha campaña obtuviera finalmente “_el apoyo común de las naciones democráticas_”.

En la dimensión política, por tanto, el acuerdo entre ABN y la sección china de la APACL adelantaba el objetivo estratégico de “_establecer un frente internacional conjunto para conseguir la independencia para todas las naciones”. _El proyecto de creación de la Liga Anticomunista Mundial (World Anti-Communist League, WACL) se impulsaría a partir de 1964 para superar lo que era el principal problema del anticomunismo: la desunión entre las naciones que se oponían a Rusia.

El deterioro de la situación en el sudeste asiático contribuyó a reforzar los intereses conjuntos del ABN y de la APACL, en especial de su sección taiwanesa. Ambos grupos querían una organización centralizada, controlada desde arriba, y por fin iban a poder implantarla. Así, en noviembre de 1966, durante la duodécima Conferencia de la *APACL en Seúl, *la organización adoptó la Carta de la Liga Anticomunista Mundial (la WACL en sus siglas inglesas).

En la reunión de Seúl, la organización adoptó además una resolución sobre China que pretendía influir en la acción política de Estados Unidos. A modo de Carta Abierta al Pueblo Americano, la resolución mostraba la oposición a una política _débil_ hacia la China comunista que pretendiera reducir su entonces fuerte aislamiento político y económico. La carta denunciaba, en particular, la propuesta de algunos expertos estadounidenses de “_apaciguar a los Chinos Rojos a través de contactos ampliados e incluso admitir el régimen de Pekín en las Naciones Unidas_”. Señalaba que “_una paz conseguida por medio de la rendición, la entrega, el apaciguamiento o incluso el compromiso es deshonrosa y sólo conducirá a una pronta guerra_”. La consecuencia de esa política de contención hacia la Gran Revolución Cultural en marcha, destinada a acabar con “_la herencia cultural de China_” sería, según los firmantes, que “_la confianza de los pueblos asiáticos en los Estados Unidos se verá socavada y el apetito de los comunistas asiáticos aumentará_”.

Casi sesenta años después de su primera reunión con Chiang Kai-Shek en Taipéi, los objetivos por los que tanto luchó Stetsko parecen más cercanos. Las pretensiones de la ultraderecha en los países del este de Europa y en Asia han sido aceptados por las _naciones democráticas_, unidas en torno a Estados Unidos, Canadá, el Reino Unida o la Unión Europea.

La propia izquierda de esos países participa de la estrategia belicista. En España, al analizar la relación entre Ucrania y la izquierda, Santiago Alba Rico resumía en un argumento esencial los motivos para posicionarse del lado de Ucrania en su conflicto actual con Rusia: la resistencia ucraniana es una “_guerra de independencia_” y _“es prioritario apoyar, defender, asegurar la independencia de Ucrania_”, un proyecto amparado “_por la necesidad de afirmar la justicia y el derecho internacional_”. La identificación del filósofo y escritor con la propuesta es tan fuerte que apela a no emborronar “_la única cosa que la izquierda … debería tener clara: quién es el agredido y quién es el agresor. A quién tenemos que apoyar –al menos mentalmente– y a quién tenemos que condenar_”.

La adopción de estas tesis enlaza directamente con la ideología que impulsa la acción histórica de Jaroslav Stetsko, basada en la preeminencia “_de la idea nacional sobre la idea imperialista_”, tal y como lo reflejaba ya en 1958. Es la apuesta por el rechazo de la coexistencia pacífica y, en consecuencia, la apuesta por la desintegración de la “_prisión rusa de nación”_, entonces la URSS y hoy la Federación Rusa, en estados nacionales independientes “_dentro de sus fronteras étnicas_”.

Occidente, y dentro de él su izquierda política, están hoy de acuerdo en apoyar por todos los medios la revolución nacional por la que Stetsko apostaba contra Rusia. Porque, como éste señalaba, no es suficiente con destruir el “_comunismo como un sistema social o político_”, sino que también es necesaria “_la desintegración del imperio colonial ruso para restablecer la independencia nacional de las naciones subyugadas_”.

Pero es preciso no olvidar una cuestión esencial: como explícitamente defendía Stetsko, la apuesta por la idea nacional es en realidad una apuesta por el nacionalismo, por la aplicación exclusiva del principio nacional en la organización del mundo y, en consecuencia, por la disolución, no simplemente de los llamados imperios, sino de los propios estados de base multinacional.

La disolución de la URSS y de Yugoslavia, de acuerdo con el principio _uti possidetis_ (la consolidación de los nuevos estados sobre bases étnicas sino territoriales, de acuerdo con la estructura administrativa previa de los estados en fase de descomposición) no ha servido para resolver los conflictos nacionales en ese espacio. No sólo porque en Kosovo, las grandes potencias de Occidente renunciaron a los principios hasta entonces aceptados en el derecho internacional (creando un precedente que sirvió posteriormente para fundamentar la declaración de independencia de Crimea), sino porque la realización de la “_idea nacional_” dentro de las fronteras autoproclamadas, étnicas o no, es una fuente de conflicto si se aplica desde principios unitaristas y autoritarios, tal y como se ha podido comprobar en la Ucrania post-Maidán.

En esas circunstancias, la guerra total por la realización de esa idea nacional puede alejarse del conflicto imperial por el territorio y convertirse simplemente en una guerra nacional por la supervivencia, tal y como se observa hoy en el este de Ucrania. Un espacio en el que la reivindicación de la independencia no es patrimonio exclusivo del régimen nacionalista de Kiev sino que también caracteriza a quienes, como en el Donbass, sólo ven ya posible su propia libertad al margen de la realización de la idea nacional ucraniana.

Haber permitido que ese escenario sea posible, y que las fuerzas reaccionarias que se conforman en los años 40 y 50 hayan conseguido imponer sus objetivos estratégicos en Europa y Asia, con Ucrania y Taiwán como centros neurálgicos de dicho conflicto, constituye uno de los mayores fracasos de las fuerzas progresistas y democráticas en Europa.


----------



## El-Mano (7 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Qué parte de 'el titular es falso' no has entendido?



No se lie con el titular:

-Si el titular se refiere a pais por pais, el titular es correcto.
-Si se refiere a rusia vs resto del mundo, es incorrecto.

Para mí es la primera opción, Rusia es el pais más elegido, igual que el psoe/pp suele ser el partido más votado, aunque luego entre el resto de partidos sumen más votos en total.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

El presidente ucraniano ha aprobado una medalla "por la defensa de Ucrania". Cuatro espadas cruzadas, según el decreto, forman una cruz. Pero en realidad no parece una cruz, más bien una esvástica. Hay un escudo en el centro, y es un error, no debería estar en el centro, sino en la parte superior. Y el tridente ucraniano, que no es un tridente, sino un halcón que cae, debería ponerse al revés, para cumplir con el original.

Pero tenemos la pista, es buena, de que Zelensky aprobó este sketch y ya no oculta sus convicciones.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Ago 2022)

Los rusos usando el viejo truco de Stalin…usar en comunicaciones a los de las minorías hablando en sus idiomas…Buriatia, Tuva, Daguestán y Yakutia o Chechenia…








Моя твоя не понимать: Разведчики ВСУ расшибли головы о языковой барьер - Свободная Пресса - Новости России. Новости Европы. Европа новости. Россия новости. Россия. Европа. Евросоюз. Новости. Новости сегодня. Новости мира. Новости дня. Последние новости.


Коллективный Запад долгое время считал, что многонациональный состав — это слабое место России.




svpressa.ru





Los yankees también lo usaron en la Segunda Guerra Mundial usando a los nativos USA en comunicaciones…


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.
> 
> Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.
> 
> ...



Hitler también fantaseaba con parar a los soviéticos con tropas fantasma en su bunker 3 días antes de su suicidio

Sigue soñando


----------



## Octubrista (7 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos usando el viejo truco de Stalin…usar en comunicaciones a los de las minorías hablando en sus idiomas…Buriatia, Tuva, Daguestán y Yakutia o Chechenia…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a los nativos americanos les pegaban un tiro en la nuca, cuando veían que iban a ser capturados vivos por el enemigo. 
Los japoneses, por ejemplo, tenían especial interés por capturar vivos a esos hablantes.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Ago 2022)

Más barcos a ayudar a paliar el hambre en el tercer mundo....espera que tampoco. Lo de Turquia ayudando a gestionar el acuerdo (que tampoco se cual sería la ayuda, ya que Rusia nunca se negó a la salida de los barcos siempre que no se usasen para otros fines) le ha salido a cuenta, ayer barco a Turquía, hoy barco a Turquía. Más China (esto le habrá dolido a EEUU) e Italia, sin duda con esto evitaremos el hambre en el tercer mundo como aseguraban los políticos que era el gran problema.

*Cinco nuevos cargueros con grano ucraniano listos para zarpar hoy*
Cinco buques de carga con cereales zarparán hoy domingo *desde los puertos ucranianos de Chernomorsk y Odesa* para continuar con la exportación de granos, anunció el sábado por la noche el Centro de Coordinación Conjunta (CCC), que supervisa las operaciones, informa Afp.
Estos barcos, que contienen *más de 161.000 toneladas de maíz y productos alimenticios *con destino a *Turquía, China e Italia*, según el CCC, seguirán su avance hasta Estambul, donde serán inspeccionados en alta mar antes de *atravesar el Bósforo.*
Con estos envíos, las* exportaciones de cereales de Ucrania empiezan a tomar un ritmo constante.*


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> La verdad es revolucionaria.



Lo cual contradice la doctrina comunista...


----------



## Eslacaña (7 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Se sabe que abandonaron Severodonets porque las nuevas tropas son para aumentar la reserva, no para el frente. Los combatientes necesitaban un descanso y tuvieron que replegarse para ganar tiempo.
> 
> Se sabe que desde el inicio han mantenido a sus mejores tropas a resguardo. Y han parado a los rusos con tropas de segunda.
> 
> ...



Por optimismo que no sea.
Sin acritud, solo una pregunta, y mientras tanto ocurre todo eso que sabes y cuentas, los rusos, aparte de avanzar sin prisa pero sin pausa, que están haciendo ¿chupándose el dedo?
Digo yo que si todo eso se sabe, los rusos también los sabrán ¿o solo lo sabemos de este lado del Dnieper?
Y si lo saben ¿habrán previsto algo o esperarán a que suceda?
Un consejo y permíteme algo de condescendencia hacia tu persona. Todos esos sitios sobre polimologia que visitas no les hagas muchos caso. Hay mucho descerebrado como aquí, y mucho aficionado que se cree que las guerras son como el Call of Duty. Yago, el chico este de cosas militares, comparado con la inmensa mayoría de los que ahí pululan es un estratega a la altura del general Manstein.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> El clapham , que es ( casi ) laico , aunque por si acaso no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco cada dia cree mas en la aleatoriedad de las cosas , en el libre albedrio , en la suerte y en las casualidades de la vida . Que si , que si , que la sincronicidad existe , pero no es la norma
> Algunos hablan del " plan divino " , otros de la " Agenda Illuminati " . Es imposible predecir el futuro y mucho menos aceptar que todo lo que pasa esta predeterminado . NIET und NIET . La Elite ( y Di-s ) acojonan a la plebe con el mismo discurso : tu destino esta escrito
> Pero niet . El aleteo de una simple mariposa puede cambiar el mundo . Como diria Salvador Marti " put%$#a mariposa .
> ...



Y la piedra??? Cuando encontro la piedra ?


----------



## alfonbass (7 Ago 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Hitler también fantaseaba con parar a los soviéticos con tropas fantasma en su bunker 3 días antes de su suicidio
> 
> Sigue soñando



Que si, que quedan 3 días para tomar Kiev...ya lo hemos oído.....lo único que es verdad que SIEMPRE quedan 3 días....


----------



## Praktica (7 Ago 2022)

WSJ: Путин открыл второй фронт в противостоянии с Украиной

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, implementó su estrategia y "desató una guerra energética". Con los altos precios del gas, Rusia divide a Occidente y cambia sus élites. Los periodistas Daniel Yergin y Michael Stoppard escriben sobre esto en su artículo.

"En la batalla por Ucrania, se abrió un segundo frente: la guerra energética en Europa. No hay misterio en la estrategia de Vladimir Putin. Lo describió en una conferencia económica en San Petersburgo en junio: los altos precios de la energía que traen dificultades para extenderse por toda la economía Europea crean agitación social, lo que significa que las personas votarán por sus billeteras enfermas. Esto, a su vez, llevará al poder a los partidos populistas que, hablando su propio idioma, cambiarán a las "élites" en Europa", según los periodistas del Wall Street Journal.

Señalaron que el objetivo final de Putin es cambiar el gobierno en Europa a aquellos que apoyan la operación especial, dividiendo así a la coalición occidental. Creen que esta estrategia ya está funcionando. El mes pasado, el partido de derecha se retiró de la coalición gobernante de Italia debido a que las familias italianas tienen que elegir: "pagar la factura de la electricidad o comprar alimentos". Por lo tanto, el primer ministro Mario Draghi, quien en junio viajó a Ucrania para apoyar a Kiev en nombre de Italia, renunció.

También en su artículo, los periodistas predijeron la lucha de Asia y Europa por el gas ruso. Creen que la situación con el suministro de gas podría empeorar en los próximos meses. La Federación rusa encontrará razones para reducir el suministro de materias primas, la recuperación económica en China o el frío invierno en Asia llevarán su lucha con Europa por los suministros, lo que solo aumentará los precios.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

traductor yandex


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Al final China lo conseguirá porque en última instancia la cosa va de comprarse a la élite prometiendole respetar sus patrimonios y alguna otra cosa. Con buena chequera incluso España podría comprarse a Portugal y cualquiera con dinero a países de avaros como Holanda o Suecia.



Eso es lo que hay que hacer con Gibraltar, comprarlo, siempre sera mas barato que ir a la guerra, a cada ciudadano llanito mayor de 18, le ofreces 1.000.000 de euros y la doble nacionalidad, creo recordar que el censo de votantes son poco mas de 24.000.


----------



## Praktica (7 Ago 2022)

Генералы Франции о Донбассе: борьба насмерть, в которой побеждают русские

Resulta que los *militares franceses* también sufren del conflicto Ucraniano, escribe la revista Kozer. Los medios liberales acusaron a sus oscuros de evadir los pronósticos... en las simpatías por Rusia. El autor del artículo niega esta acusación: habla de los fracasos de las fuerzas armadas rusas. Pero no ocultan que van a la victoria, pero las armas estadounidenses solo agregan víctimas y riesgos.

Después de cinco meses de conflicto en el ejército francés, donde hablar de política da miedo, su voz se rompió: "gran silencio", dijo. El análisis realizado por los militares franceses permite ver "a la luz del día" la propaganda, de donde sea que provenga: de Kiev, de Moscú y de Washington. Y si se desconoce el resultado de esta expansión del conflicto, una cosa es segura: terminará rápidamente.

En los canales continúa la maldición de los principales líderes militares franceses por sus pronósticos fallidos. "No podían anticipar", "cuentos de una locomotora rusa que hace todo a la vez, todo resultó no ser tan fácil"... Algunos ya se apresuran a ver a las autoridades: "el sistema Militar funciona tan mal que el jefe de estado mayor de la defensa despidió al general Eric Vido, jefe de inteligencia militar en Francia", como se rumorea ahora. El premio a la" trama" es para el" Experto", quien dijo a principios de mayo en el canal BFMTV:"la Ceguera de los franceses a la situación en Ucrania se explica por la rusofobia entre los oficiales franceses". ¿Es necesario aclarar que la mayoría de los autores de estas frases de plantilla no saben ni sobre la guerra ni sobre el ejército francés? Se contentan con la información que transmitimos todos los días y casi no editan desde el comienzo del conflicto. Estas noticias vienen de Washington y Londres, estos Caballeros casi no editan.

*Nadie creyó en Washington*
Recientemente, sin embargo, sus voces se escuchan con menos frecuencia. Si se molestan en escuchar al ex agregado militar francés en Moscú a mediados de febrero, poco después del comienzo de los eventos en el Simposio anual organizado por el Centro para el desarrollo de la doctrina y la educación (CDEC), serán menos presuntuosos.sus acusaciones. Ese día, este activo que aún no había salido de la reserva general dibujó perspectivas bastante sombrías para sus colegas del este. Habló sobre la" desorganización " del ejército ruso, que está comandado por comandantes que no difieren en flexibilidad mental, que a menudo carecen de conocimiento. Después de los primeros contratiempos en la Ucrania rusa, el ejército finalmente se adaptó y ahora ataca al enemigo. Pero el reaprendizaje del arte militar tenía que mantener la "naturaleza", superando las dificultades reales.

En cuanto a las capacidades del Servicio secreto francés, son muy limitadas en comparación con las estadounidenses. Antes de regañar a nuestros servicios de inteligencia, tenga en cuenta el hecho de que en los últimos años se han distraído en gran medida por la guerra francesa contra el terrorismo islamista, al menos en 2015. Nuestros especialistas tuvieron que apoyar el funcionamiento de nuestro ejército en el Levante (es decir, en Siria y el Líbano), así como en la región africana del Sahel (el cinturón africano de"Sabana" al sur del Sáhara, que incluye Mali, Chad, Etc.). Sin lugar a dudas, es cierto que el "cambio" de nuestros servicios de inteligencia en Europa del este fue lento, a pesar del hecho de que la inteligencia informó sobre eventos terribles inminentes meses antes de la invasión rusa, aunque solo sea para poder verificar la información que recibimos de la inteligencia de los Estados Unidos. Nunca ha sido neutral y, a veces, ha falsificado intencionalmente datos para permitir que Estados Unidos participe en una operación contra Estados Unidos. Además, como señala un analista autorizado, "ningún estado europeo, al unirse a la OTAN, creyó a Washington cuando profetizó repetidamente sobre la marcha de los rusos a Ucrania".

Sí, Francia, al igual que sus vecinos, se sorprendió por el alcance de la operación de la Federación. En una entrevista que el general pierre-joseph River, director de la escuela militar superior (CDEC), ya que para el registro de Conflits en mayo de 2022, él mismo confiesa: "pensé, como otros especialistas militares, que si los rusos atacaban, detenerlos — si se puede decir — expandiendo las fronteras del Donbass separatista, y tal vez atrincherarse en Transnistria, y también en Crimea". Este reconocimiento se hizo a fines de marzo, días antes de que Vladimir Putin anunciara un cambio en la configuración de su operación contra Ucrania.modo. Al no poder " neutralizar "Kiev y obligar a zelensky a hacer la paz en sus propios términos, el propietario del Kremlin decidió recrear la" nueva Rusia", arrancando el este y el sur del país de las manos de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Los rusos se apoderaron de este territorio de 100 mil kilómetros cuadrados, equivalente a la mitad del territorio del Reino Unido.

*Tácticas de subestimación del enemigo*
Después de un período de silencio prudente acompañado de consultas con colegas del otro lado del Atlántico, los círculos de barcos franceses ahora comparten sus primeras impresiones. Los rusos, en su opinión, subestimaron al oponente en el Inicio. Su" operación especial", lanzada inmediatamente después de los cinco eventos de febrero 24, sufrió una ambición excesiva de planes, según nuestros expertos. Y en esto, los analistas de la mayoría de los otros países occidentales están de acuerdo con ellos. La minoría todavía cree que Moscú tuvo éxito, al menos en su operación de comando principal: al aceptar audazmente a Kiev al principio, los rusos desviaron al comando Ucraniano del principal, y esto permitió a Rusia recuperar la iniciativa en un conflicto clave en el Donbass. frente. Explicación informal: "los generales Rusos probablemente comenzaron a lanzar a su líder político la idea de que la imprevisibilidad de la operación les permitiría socavar la defensa de Kiev. La posterior desmoralización de las tropas ucranianas permitirá a Moscú separarse de Donbass, es decir," aplastar suavemente " a Ucrania, casi sin hostilidades. Pero los generales estaban equivocados, y se escuchó un murmullo de mentiras de su boca". Es con estas palabras que el general Thierry Burkhard, jefe del estado mayor del ejército francés, describe la situación en su agenda no.13".

El plan de "desmoralización total a través del golpe de Kiev" no funcionó, y la debilidad inesperada del primer golpe no permitió que el segundo método, ubicado en territorio Ucraniano, derrotara a las fuerzas de un grupo menor del ejército Ucraniano en el Norte a un precio aceptable para los rusos. en mano de obra y armamento. tecnología. "Hay muchas similitudes entre la cultura política del país y la de sus fuerzas armadas", explicó un alto representante del Departamento militar francés. — A pesar del hecho de que los rusos fueron muy activos y pudieron obtener una ventaja estratégica en los primeros días de la operación, en el mes o dos siguientes, a veces mostraron debilidad en las tácticas. Sin embargo, pronto aprenden. Cuando Kiev no pudo tomar, se retiraron y realizaron una maniobra impecable para reagrupar sus fuerzas y redirigir el ataque al Donbass". Cuando la niebla de la guerra se disipa, gracias a la propaganda de unos y otros, aparece la verdad.

*Ni David ni Goliat*
"El conflicto en Ucrania no es la batalla de David con Goliat, como nos querían convencer", continúa la misma fuente en el ejército francés. — Por lo tanto, los rusos comenzaron una operación de barrido desplegada, que el enemigo, que recibió una nueva arma occidental, comenzó a superarlos puramente numéricamente. La relación de poder entre los delanteros y los defensores resultó ser mucho más equilibrada de lo que declaró la propaganda occidental y de lo que parecía al principio. La parte atacante del ejército ruso no supera las personas 160 000, tal conclusión hacen los analistas. Y los rusos nunca tuvieron tantos atacantes, y no estaban en la posición perfecta para atacar", a lo que gravitaría. "No fue una lucha bajo el Esquema de fuerte contra débil", dicen los marineros franceses.

A diferencia de no más de 160 miles recolectados para la ofensiva rusa, los ucranianos mantuvieron a los combatientes de 240 000 a mano todo el tiempo. Dada la diferencia entre los soldados profesionales (145, 000 hombres) y los voluntarios, la proporción de fuerzas en el frente actual, que era de aproximadamente 900 km, correspondía a una proporción de uno a uno". La situación puede incluso ser un poco a favor de los rusos, que "son Campeones en el arte operacional, pero carecen de combatientes para lograr el efecto esperado: el avance de la defensa del enemigo".

Finalmente, en el Donbass, los rusos avanzan lentamente — "con cuidado", como ellos mismos dicen. Y con mucho gusto se celebran en el Pentágono. En mayo y junio, los rusos recorrieron varios kilómetros al día en el territorio de Donbass, a lo que los ucranianos continúan aferrándose obstinadamente. Y el sacrificio humano es muy alto. Comenzando con los civiles afectados por los combates en áreas urbanas y algunos "observadores" rusos que dispararon en el interior del país. Aunque los rusos no siempre gozan de la simpatía suficiente de la población civil, también se debe enfatizar que sus oponentes no colocan sistemáticamente depósitos de armas o municiones cerca de áreas e infraestructura pública para luego culpar a los rusos por esto.

En cuanto a las pérdidas de militantes, los expertos franceses citan la cifra de 15 000 muertos por cada lado. Las autoridades ucranianas afirman que cada día pierden varios cientos de personas. Según Fuentes moscovitas, 30 de los muertos son ucranianos y un fallecido es ruso. Esto es imposible de verificar. Hay niebla de guerra por todas partes.

Una cosa es segura. La capacidad de Moscú para monitorear el ritmo de las hostilidades, de las cuales depende, en particular, la llegada de contratistas, a lo largo del tiempo. Si bien los indicadores son buenos, ponen observadores imparciales en el terreno: "los militares están en muchos candidatos que querían vengar a los caídos".

"Definitivamente no hay militares franceses en el frente, porque no habrían pasado ese hilo y encontraremos los mensajes de los muertos", dijo un oficial de alto rango del ejército francés. Toda Europa ha sufrido los combates. Los franceses describen este conflicto como "o " y" integral": las partes beligerantes intentan combinar todos los medios de combate en varios campos de batalla. Al mismo tiempo, agregan, cada lado lucha en su propio estilo. <...>

Los rusos han aprendido mucho en estos meses. La columna militar, seguramente, fue acompañada por helicópteros. Los mismos helicópteros pueden atacar en las profundidades de la defensa ucraniana, lejos de los sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea peligrosos para ellos. La aviación rusa, aunque no domina el aire al 100 por ciento, patrulla constantemente el cielo con precaución, siempre lista para desaparecer de las pantallas de vigilancia de los avak occidentales y similares. Las defensas aéreas rusas han aprendido a derribar drones ucranianos, y las compras occidentales no proporcionan una actividad vital a largo plazo: los "bayraktars" caen como moscas muertas.

*La "Constelación" de Ilona Mask en el Servicio Ucraniano: Starlink rastrea*
Los ucranianos pueden oponerse a esta lucha por efectivos combatientes de defensa "descentralizados" que han luchado durante años en el frente de Donbas. Sin una capacidad real para maniobrar, aprovechan al máximo sus fortificaciones y otros puntos fuertes. Las unidades ucranianas resultaron ser más autónomas de lo que pensábamos en términos de supervivencia en condiciones de escasez de alimentos y municiones. Han aprendido a usar extraños de los servicios de inteligencia, el flujo de los Estados Unidos continúa. Tienen la ventaja de que" el ejército estadounidense ha estado cerca de ellos desde el principio", subraya una fuente militar francesa que aclara: "la verdad es que no eran verdaderos soldados estadounidenses y cumplen su función."ayudantes" contratados. Nuestra fuente continúa: "Por primera vez, el Pentágono ha utilizado esta táctica en Ucrania: como si estuviera en "outsourcing", en busca de dinero, para especialistas listos para participar en la escala de las hostilidades en Ucrania. Este tipo de mercenarios operan en todas partes, en todos los campos de batalla. La compañía Starlink, propiedad de ilon Musk, incluso suministra sistemas de control y comunicación a los ucranianos.

*Guerra a través de las redes sociales*
La magnitud de la cobertura de Starlink de este tipo de ayuda no deja de sorprender a los observadores. "Sus colegas están conectados para descargar aplicaciones en teléfonos inteligentes, lo que hace que cada usuario de Teléfono sea uno. La aplicación "DIIA", creada una vez para detectar comportamientos incorrectos en la red, permite determinar la ubicación y facilitar la identificación de los equipos del oponente, e inmediatamente, en tiempo real".
"Clearview AI" también está en demanda: una foto de un ruso asesinado en las redes sociales puede identificar a su familia y enviarla a familiares que fotografiaron el cadáver. Como explican en París, los militares ucranianos entrenados por las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses, canadienses, británicas y bálticas en realidad formaron el futuro campo de batalla, extendiendo su logística en el este y el sur de Donbass por adelantado. Y aquellos que desean servir al régimen de Kiev, este mismo sistema ayudó a prepararse para la resistencia. Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos implementó la gigantesca aplicación Pegasus (el nombre del spyware israelí que el verano pasado causó un escándalo por ser utilizado para escuchar los teléfonos de altos funcionarios franceses) para que todos los ucranianos puedan exponer a los traidores y a "realizar operaciones en tiempo real". Los científicos militares occidentales hablan de "guerra a través de golpes de estado a través del entorno social".

*El Ejército ruso toma el control*
Sin embargo, estas medidas de protección no son omnipotentes. Declaraciones de pánico, cada vez más frecuentes desde Kiev; numerosas deserciones y negaciones a participar en hostilidades en el frente; aumento de pérdidas, casos de retirada que no se pueden emitir por ataque... Todos estos signos indican que los rusos están en camino de tomar el poder en el Donbas. En las próximas semanas, esta tendencia será confirmada o refutada. En la parte Norte del frente, los ucranianos creían durante mucho tiempo que podían abandonar la ciudad de Kharkov para poner en peligro a los rusos en la frontera. Pero se acabaron. Los rusos continúan ejerciendo presión, fijando la posición de sus unidades.

A finales de junio, los ucranianos acorralados decidieron evacuar Severenets, la primera ciudad importante que establecieron en el Donbas. Las garrapatas rusas se acercan a Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, alrededor de las cuales la mayor parte del ejército de Ucrania listo para el combate (alrededor de 40 miles de personas) se ha atrincherado. Debido al denso desarrollo urbano (Donbass es el área más poblada del país), gracias al bosque y muchos ríos con puentes destruidos, el ejército avanzó hasta el momento de un terreno desfavorable. Pero la población que los soldados rusos encuentran en su camino lo trata con todo el favor. Es cierto que la asistencia militar proporcionada por los Estados Unidos es verdaderamente gigantesca. Washington inició el transporte aéreo en Alemania y Polonia, similar a los organizados en Berlín Este en 1948. Los estadounidenses parecen ignorar el peligro de una escalada y la intención de Rusia de desangrar al Donbass. En otras palabras, si no hay sorpresas, el conflicto se desarrollará con toda su fuerza y durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## pgas (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo a mano los argumentos, ni las condiciones como para darte una opinión al respecto, pero si conozco lo suficiente a los norteamericanos para saber que "la legalidad" es fundamental para ellos.
> 
> *Eso no significa que sean "buenos".*
> 
> ...



no los debe conocer tanto si cree que buscar cualquier pretexto o excusa para anular el _pacta sunt servanda_ es "legalidad" 

puede sumar a la lista de marrullerías (subterfugios) el hundimiento del Lusitania en la I guerra mundial

**************



El-Mano dijo:


> No se lie con el titular:
> 
> -Si el titular se refiere a pais por pais, el titular es correcto.
> -Si se refiere a rusia vs resto del mundo, es incorrecto.
> ...




además el estatus de refugiado depende de las normas nacionales


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según los piratas anglos Rusia esta amasando tropas para un asalto masivo o para frenar el posible contraataque nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El reporte que leo cifra la fuerzas ucranianas sitas en Nikolaev + Zaporizhzia en 30 mil efectivos. las fuerzas rusas tiene desplegadas en ese frente 35 mil. Rusia por ahora bombardea la posiciones ucranianas diariamente, cargándose los sistemas contrabatería que les llegan.

Los ucranianos decidieron transportar el fuego de contrabatería de la zona de Advivka frente a Donetsk (ciudad) a el frente Nikolaev + Zaporizhzia, ahora el frente de Advivka apenas tiene fuego contrabatería y los rusos aprovechando están machacándolo poco a poco la zona a bombardeos y liberando territorio


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

Quedan 45 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es bastante "inquietante" que estando en las antípodas ideológicas, religiosas...de César Vidal, al cuál llegué a tener hasta cierto asco, en este tema de Ucrania coincidamos en demasiadas cosas, para mi gusto . Curiosos compañeros de viaje se hacen.


----------



## niraj (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo a mano los argumentos, ni las condiciones como para darte una opinión al respecto, pero si conozco lo suficiente a los norteamericanos para saber que "la legalidad" es fundamental para ellos.
> 
> *Eso no significa que sean "buenos".*
> 
> ...




En lo que* respecta solo a Rusia y solo en estos últimos 4 años,* y así que simplemente recuerde ahora, que seguro que hay muchos más, USA rompió el tratado de fuerzas nucleares de rango intermedio INF, el tratado de "cielos abiertos" o el de la venta de helicópteros rusos Mi 17 a EEUU para luchar contra los talibanes, que establecía que no podrían entregarse a otro país sin el permiso de Rusia.

Y si hablamos de acuerdos comerciales o financieros con Rusia, deben haberlos violado todos, salvo los que realmente les interese mantener.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

Aumenta la venta de leña en Paises Bajos.


----------



## kerevienteya (7 Ago 2022)

◾New video from the soldiers of the 2nd rifle company of the 2nd rifle battalion of the 58th brigade of Ukraine.

◾As the refusers themselves say, the battalion command gave the order to lay down their arms, because of which the personnel were forced to arrive at their PPD, where they were clearly not welcome.

◾The authorities escorted the guys out of the territory of the military unit, now they are forced to seek their shelter elsewhere.

◾In addition, Ukrainians complain that the command is not interested in the problems of the wounded and is not going to help them. Most surprisingly, the officers do not want to recognize as dead one of the Ukrainians who gave his life for Bandera.


----------



## niraj (7 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> WSJ: Путин открыл второй фронт в противостоянии с Украиной
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, implementó su estrategia y "desató una guerra energética". Con los altos precios del gas, Rusia divide a Occidente y cambia sus élites. Los periodistas Daniel Yergin y Michael Stoppard escriben sobre esto en su artículo.
> 
> ...



Curioso que para ser del WSJ no hagan ni una mención a las sanciones estadounidenses contra el Nord Sream 2
Casi tan curioso como que la Von Der Leyen vaya diciendo por el mundo que los rusos les han cortado el gas... tampoco se habrá leído el contenido de los 7 paquetes de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia que ella misma propuso...

Ahora que la UE se hunde por las sanciones al gas y petróleo ruso, no está bien visto recordar quien cortó el flujo al grito de "chúpate esa Putin!!"


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

"Irgendjemand muss ja seriöse Opposition betreiben"


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

El dron vuela tan alto que no lo escuchan y parece que la granada mata instantaneamente a tres de los siete militares.


----------



## Como El Agua (7 Ago 2022)

Se ha activado todo el frente incluso el sur, Nikolaev.
"⚡Por la mañana, se confirmó el avance del ejército ruso en Blagodatnoye, junto con Partizansky, nuestra artillería trabajó toda la noche. Hay informes del comienzo de una amplia ofensiva en la dirección Nikopol-Krivoy Rog.

Todo el frente cerca de Donetsk está activo en este momento. La artillería rusa, la aviación están involucradas, la infantería ataca en contacto de fuego. Gruñido de Khokhols: todas las áreas de Donetsk reciben frecuentes llegadas de artillería.

También hay una amplia ofensiva en la dirección de Artyomovsky desde Soledar a Kodema. El Kodema ha sido despejado, las batallas están en marcha por Zaitsevo, Bakhmutskoye ha sido liberado. Informan del comienzo del asalto a Artemovsk, la infantería entró en la ciudad por tres lados.

Estoy esperando información de otras direcciones. Teniendo en cuenta los informes de ayer sobre el comienzo del avance de nuestras tropas en las direcciones de Ugledar e Izyum, así como la preparación de artillería en Kharkov, resulta que en este momento se han activado 7 (SIETE) direcciones del gran frente SMO.

Si esta tendencia continúa durante los próximos días, será posible afirmar el comienzo de una AMPLIA OFENSIVA del ejército ruso a lo largo de todo el frente SMO."


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## niraj (7 Ago 2022)

Perfil Falso


Divulgación y geopolitica




t.me





El regalo que nos van a hacer los ucranianos a toda Europa es un Chernobyl multiplicado por diez. En sus bombardeos que la prensa occidental encubre no respetan ni la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en manos rusas, que hoy ha tenido que realizar un apagado de emergencia de uno de sus reactores por el bombardeo ucraniano cercano a ella que ha dañado un edificio no descartándose fugas de nitrógeno radiactivo y que se pueda declarar un incendio en la central.

Han avisado ya varias instancias expertas en el tema de que como haya un accidente habrá una zona de más de 400 km de largo que será alcanzada directamente por la radiación. Practicamente todo la mitad sur de Ucrania y Crimea serían directamente afectados. La radiación indirecta sería impredecible y afectaría a gran parte del continente.

A occidente no lo esperan. Están diciendo sus políticos y la prensa que son los rusos que se bombardean a sí mismos a pesar de que controlan el territorio desde el comienzo de la invasión. De locos. Son capaces de destruir medio mundo para echarle la culpa a los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Perfil Falso
> 
> 
> Divulgación y geopolitica
> ...



El grado se esquizofrenia de las putitas alcanza cotas siderales, noticia en TVE: "Ambos bandos se acusan de bombardear la central".


----------



## Eslacaña (7 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> "Irgendjemand muss ja seriöse Opposition betreiben"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148631



Acojonante....
¿y los judíos tienen algo que decir al respecto?
Mejor dicho, ya está dicho todo. Solo falta su rehabilitación histórica.
Los alemanes volviendo a las andadas. Ya lo dice el refrán, la cabra tira al monte.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Europa occidental está obligada a ayudar a Ucrania a sobrevivir, de lo contrario, muchos países del mundo verán que la política rusa de agresión y violación del derecho internacional está dando sus frutos. El Embajador de Polonia en Ucrania, Bartosz Cichocki, afirmó esto en una entrevista.

Según el diplomático, en Europa Occidental el nivel de conciencia de la necesidad de apoyar a Ucrania es menor que en los países que son sus vecinos más cercanos. 
El diplomático también señaló que Ucrania ya está recibiendo un apoyo militar sin precedentes.

"Se han celebrado cuatro conferencias de la OTAN en Ramstein para coordinar el apoyo militar a Ucrania. Esto no tiene precedentes. Ningún estado de la OTAN ha recibido nunca tanta asistencia como Ucrania, que no es miembro de la OTAN. Esto se aplica a la inteligencia y los satélites más profundos". apoyo, así como el entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos en el Reino Unido, Polonia, Estados Unidos y otros países", dijo Chichocki.

Está convencido de que Occidente está obligado a apoyar a Ucrania hasta su victoria en la guerra, así como después de ella. Después de todo, la preservación de Ucrania es una cuestión de seguridad para toda la comunidad mundial. *


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Perfil Falso
> 
> 
> Divulgación y geopolitica
> ...



Lo que da miedo es que pueda ser parte del plan. ZELENSKI es un actor de mierda contratado, la cuestión es si es un desvarío suyo o la intención original de sus amos provocar un desastre nuclear en zona de ricas cosechas cerealeras. Es una forma más de crear hambre y caos en el mundo, y eso últimamente parece que está de moda.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

Una perla de nuestro querido Solana:


----------



## amigos895 (7 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Efe noticias, conocidos por querer a la raza humana


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que da miedo es que pueda ser parte del plan. ZELENSKI es un actor de mierda contratado, la cuestión es si es un desvarío suyo o la intención original de sus amos provocar un desastre nuclear en zona de ricas cosechas cerealeras. Es una forma más de crear hambre y caos en el mundo, y eso últimamente parece que está de moda.



Los ucranianos han decidido eso de "o para mí o para nadie" y va a ser para nadie. Y ojo, que lo de Chernobyl es nada al lado de esta central.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Están a tope los bots putinianos hoy.

Que es día de cobro en Rusia?


----------



## niraj (7 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





[Forwarded from ZERGULIO ]
*Alemania debe prepararse para desacuerdos con China, incluso en detrimento de su prosperidad (C)*
Der Spiegel

"*Berlín ha apostado durante mucho tiempo por la globalización y ha fortalecido la cooperación económica con Beijing, pero esta era está llegando a su fin. Ahora Alemania necesita liberarse de su dependencia de China, incluso si le cuesta riqueza, será difícil, costoso e incómodo para los negocios y la política alemanes.*"

Incluso los ojos se frotaron cuando lo leí. Pero no, es verdad. Alemania está firmemente decidida a romper con China a instancias de los Estados Unidos. Los fondos de Soros simplemente criaron a una nueva generación de políticos europeos y colocaron a las personas en posiciones clave. Ahora ni los recursos energéticos baratos de Rusia, ni los contratistas de China.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Una perla de nuestro querido Solana:



Debieron explotar solas; pasaban por allí.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te dejo citado para recordártelo en Septiembre.




Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que vayan a colapsar en Septiembre, sino que Agosto puede ser un punto de inflexión como lo fué la batalla de Kursk en la segunda guerra mundial.

Entre el punto de inflexión y el desmoronamiento puede pasar mucho tiempo, no es algo inmediato, pero creo sinceramente que el desmoronamiento ruso con perdida de casi todo lo ganado o incluso Crimea es muy probable, y si esto ocurre el país podría entrar en un proceso de descomposición parecido al de la URSS en 1989.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Debieron explotar solas; pasaban por allí.



"General Groves, no es necesario lanzar la bomba, Japón se ha rendido"
"¡¿Y para eso nos hemos gastado 3.000 millones de los contribuyentes?! la bomba se lanzará si o si"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo cual contradice la doctrina comunista...



Si bueno, es una de las razones por las que se hundió la URRS.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que vayan a colapsar en Septiembre, sino que Agosto puede ser un punto de inflexión como lo fué la batalla de Kursk en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> Entre el punto de inflexión y el desmoronamiento puede pasar mucho tiempo, no es algo inmediato, pero creo sinceramente que el desmoronamiento ruso con perdida de casi todo lo ganado o incluso Crimea es muy probable, y si esto ocurre el país podría entrar en un proceso de descomposición parecido al de la URSS en 1989.



Escucha pringao, Pelosi ha provocado la derrota en Ucrania, con China apoyando a Rusia, los Bastardos no tienen ninguna posibilidad, habeis perdido y lo sabeis.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Ago 2022)

¿La central de Zaporiyia "fuera de control"?, ¿fuga de hidrógeno y de material radiactivo?


----------



## Praktica (7 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Curioso que para ser del WSJ no hagan ni una mención a las sanciones estadounidenses contra el Nord Sream 2
> Casi tan curioso como que la Von Der Leyen vaya diciendo por el mundo que los rusos les han cortado el gas... tampoco se habrá leído el contenido de los 7 paquetes de sanciones de la UE contra Rusia que ella misma propuso...
> 
> Ahora que la UE se hunde por las sanciones al gas y petróleo ruso, no está bien visto recordar quien cortó el flujo al grito de "chúpate esa Putin!!"



bien cierto - gol por la escuadra.

bueno esto tb es un penalti:


https://es.topwar.ru/199996-v-mariupole-nachali-gotovit-pomeschenie-dlja-tribunala-nad-ukrainskimi-voennymi-prestupnikami.html



*En Mariupol comenzó a preparar las instalaciones para el tribunal sobre los criminales de guerra de Ucrania*


En la República Popular de Donetsk, han comenzado los preparativos para las instalaciones de un tribunal internacional contra criminales nazis ucranianos, así como contra mercenarios extranjeros. Según los informes, el primer proceso comenzará en la segunda quincena de agosto.

En Mariupol, comenzaron a preparar celdas especiales en las que se mantendrá a los criminales de guerra durante el juicio. A juzgar por las imágenes que aparecieron en los recursos de Internet, se ubicarán en el escenario, es decir. más alto para que todos los presentes en el tribunal puedan verlo, ya que el proceso estará abierto. Los preparativos están en pleno apogeo, aparentemente están tratando de llegar a tiempo para la segunda quincena de agosto. Aún no se ha determinado la fecha de la primera reunión, pero ahora no hay duda de que se llevará a cabo en Mariupol. En el futuro, las reuniones se llevarán a cabo en todo el territorio de la RPD, en particular, en Volnovakha y Donetsk.

El hecho de que Mariupol fuera elegida como sede principal del tribunal sobre los nazis del batallón nacional "Azov" (una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia), criminales de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mercenarios extranjeros, fue anunciado en junio por la jefa del comité de legislación penal y administrativa del Consejo Popular de la RPD Elena Shishkin. Según ella, la Oficina del Fiscal General Republicano, con la ayuda de colegas rusos, está desarrollando la carta del tribunal, y la oficina regional del Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos está recopilando una base de datos acusatoria. Más tarde, el jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, confirmó que el primer juicio en Mariupol se llevará a cabo antes de que finalice el verano.


Hasta la fecha, la Oficina del Fiscal General de la DPR ha estado investigando una serie de casos penales contra nacionalistas ucranianos capturados, algunos de ellos han sido enviados a los tribunales, otros aún están bajo investigación.

Recordemos que el DPR tiene la pena de muerte y se levantó la moratoria de su uso.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que da miedo es que pueda ser parte del plan. ZELENSKI es un actor de mierda contratado, la cuestión es si es un desvarío suyo o la intención original de sus amos provocar un desastre nuclear en zona de ricas cosechas cerealeras. Es una forma más de crear hambre y caos en el mundo, y eso últimamente parece que está de moda.



Descartando por supuesto que Zelenski decida nada importante, ni pinte nada, pues yo creo que si sus amos no lo han hecho ya es precisamente por preservar esas tierras que esperan poder explotar pronto.

Ahora bien si no consiguen finalmente hacerse con las tierras, es posible que provoquen el desastre antes de irse.


----------



## delhierro (7 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Debieron explotar solas; pasaban por allí.



No es este solo, en general en los medios hablan del ataque con armas atomicas de los norteamericanos contra ciudades llenas de civiles, como si las bombas fueran un tornado, o un terremoto. Algo que "ocurre" , pero que no provoca nadie.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Los rusos no paran de avanzar y avanzar... y siempre están en el mismo sitio.   


Hace meses que la línea del frente apenas se mueve.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (7 Ago 2022)

Por lo que se lee, parece que los rusos se han lanzado a atacar. Tienen hasta octubre para operaciones ofensivas, y parece que quieren dejar donestk liberado, y el frente sur avanzado. Veremos si se confirma en los proximos dias.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos no paran de avanzar y avanzar... y siempre están en el mismo sitio.
> 
> 
> Hace meses que la línea del frente apenas se mueve.



Pero en la mente de los folla enanos parecen Manstein avanzando por la estepa Rusa


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

RT


*"Tu energía es la de todos": España prepara una campaña de ahorro energético inspirada en la crisis del petróleo de los 70*

Publicado:7 ago 2022 00:16 GMT


El Instituto para la Diversificación y Ahorro de la Energía (IDAE) del Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica de España, prepara una campaña de concienciación de ahorro energético inspirada en una iniciativa similar lanzada durante la crisis petrolera de la década de 1970, informa elDiario.

"Ayudándote a ahorrar energía, *nos ayudamos todos*. Tu energía es la de todos", son algunos de los mensajes de la nueva campaña, que se lanzará en medio de la *crisis energética* que atraviesa la Unión Europea. Una agencia de publicidad se encargará del diseño, estrategia, asesoría, creatividad y estudio de resultados para la iniciativa.

(...) Se prevé que la campaña empiece a *difundirse en los medios de comunicación* a finales de año o el primer trimestre de 2023.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los hippies, como dice Cao de Benos muestran su faz mas siniestra:



Pero si es a la que tu vas a votar???
La que os hace las pajillas y las cosas chulisimas ...O NO???
VENGA ZHU, HAZ QUE TU VERDAD SEA DE VERDAD UN ARMA REVOLUCIONARIA!!!
CONFIESA MALANDRIN...TU VAS A VOTAR RELIGIOSAMENTE A LAIDI TUCAN!!!
porque...es eso...o la guerra...no???


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿La central de Zaporiyia "fuera de control"?, ¿fuga de hidrógeno y de material radiactivo?



No esta fuera de control, las centrales nucleares rusas tienen un sistema intrínseco de control que hace caer las barras moderadoras para parar la reacción nuclear, el circuito primario de refrigeración creo que es redundante y por agua, que yo sepa no hay hidrogeno y las fugas del primario son imposibles y poco o nula radiactivas (agua)

En Chernóbil se produjeron una serie de fallos "humanos" que deformaron las barras de este sistema e impidieron el corte de la reacción nuclear, desde entonces han avanzado mucho.

La central de Fukushima (Westinghouse) estaba mal diseñada y necesita un sistema activo para "subir" la barras de moderación en lugar de que caigan por gravedad, el fallo de electricidad impidió la subida, recordar que en Euskadi, creo que es ahí o sino al lado, existe una central nuclear con el mismo diseño que Fukushima.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bonito juego de palabras, ¿es usted del PP?



Eso si que duele...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> 
> *"Tu energía es la de todos": España prepara una campaña de ahorro energético inspirada en la crisis del petróleo de los 70*
> ...



CAMPAÑA de enorme éxito, ahí se ve. La mejor campaña para bajar el consumo energético es la ruina, por eso tras 2008 si que se redujo


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Diras que tu no crees en su existencia...

O bien debo entender que tu eres dios omnisciente...no?

Lo cual seria una total contradiccion ...


----------



## El_Suave (7 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero en la mente de los folla enanos parecen Manstein avanzando por la estepa Rusa



Más bien parece Zhukov avanzando por Prusia y Pomerania.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (7 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien parece Zhukov avanzando por Prusia y Pomerania.



Zhukov tuvo un avance lento y doloroso nada que ver con los avances alemanes en el este al principio de la guerra, pero si te sientes mejor poniendo como ejemplo a zhukov pues bien.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos usando el viejo truco de Stalin…usar en comunicaciones a los de las minorías hablando en sus idiomas…Buriatia, Tuva, Daguestán y Yakutia o Chechenia…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Y también en euskera, oiga!!


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Toda esta crisis no es más que un paripé. Tanto China como Estados Unidos saben que no va a pasar de las provocaciones.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Ago 2022)

Pese que la censura Ucra prohíbe la publicación de perdidas, el texto parce dar credibilidad a la filtración de hace unos días donde el numero de bajas (muertos y heridos) Ucras puede alcanzar las 200k. 

El autor parece ser critico con la postura de ocultar las perdidas y que su "sacrificio" sea en vano.




Піски. М'ясорубка

Ciudadano Gnezdilov, líder de escuadrón del batallón de infantería 21 "Sarmat" en la línea:
Traducción del ucraniano

_"Arenas. Picadora de carne._

Autor: Serhiy Gnezdilov

¿Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal, en Pisky, a un kilómetro de la primera calle de Donetsk, Ucrania? Los cuerpos de aquellos que eran más queridos para mí que mi familia yacían bajo el calor en las trincheras, rotos por calibre 152. Como escribí antes, 6.500 proyectiles por maldito pueblo en menos de un día.


Han pasado seis de esos días, y no puedo imaginar cómo incluso un pequeño número de nuestra infantería sobrevivió en esta ráfaga de fuego enemigo.

No, no me estoy quejando.

Dos morteros 82 y 120 están trabajando de nuestro lado.

A veces se despierta y "estornuda" dos cañones de artillería en dirección a Donetsk.

Apenas respondemos. No hay fuego de contrabatería, desde el primer momento el enemigo mete proyectiles de artillería en nuestras trincheras sin ningún problema, desmantela posiciones muy fuertes, concretas en decenas de minutos, empujando nuestra línea de defensa sin pausa ni descanso mínimo.

Anteayer se rompió, y se derramó un río de doscientos o trescientos. No publicaré ninguna estadística, está prohibido en nuestro país, pero no tienes idea del número y porcentaje de pérdidas.

Esta es una picadora de carne increíble, donde el batallón simplemente detiene el ataque con sus cuerpos.

Durante casi una semana, hemos estado esperando al menos algún tipo de ayuda que golpee la artillería del enemigo, nosotros, repito, estamos siendo disparados impunemente con todo lo que es rico en el sistema militar ruso, la aviación estaba funcionando hoy.

Estoy orgulloso del liderazgo del batallón que permaneció aquí con nosotros. El combatiente está con nosotros, todos estamos con nosotros, contusionados, ligeros trescientos, vendados y vueltos al cabo de un par de horas al puesto, si así se puede llamar a estos barrancos sin fondo.

Hay una guerra en marcha.

Pero sin una lucha de contrabatería, se convierte en una picadora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad increíble de nuestra infantería es triturada en un día.

¿De verdad querías la verdad? Aquí está, la pura verdad.

La reserva va a la posición, cierra el avance y después de cinco minutos solo una de las 15 personas permanece intacta.

Los cuerpos mienten. Si es un 300 ligero, tal vez tengas suerte, te desmayes y salgas a pie, llegues a los médicos.

Acaban de tomar el trescientos. Gritó todo el camino: - ¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué fuimos abandonados? ¿Por qué nadie nos cubrió?

No sé, amigo, por qué nadie nos cubrió... Grita, y me avergüenzo de que todavía estoy sano y salvo, solo un par de buenos ensordecedores.

Vomité, me oriné, lo siento y vuelvo a la acción.

Todas las reservas están destruidas, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y sin ningún problema ocupa nuestras posiciones tras otra andanada de artillería.

Ahora mismo estamos perdiendo las Arenas, todos nuestros recursos humanos y materiales están casi agotados.

Denys, vecino de Mariupol, que me dijo "bueno, confío en el arrestado, le devolveremos todo muy pronto" está muerto. Lo hirieron dos veces, lo amarraron justo en la trinchera, le dijeron, Denchyk, ve a la evacuación, pero él respondió "chicos, no los abandonaré".

Ambos heridos por primera vez, y después de la segunda herida, continuó disparando.

Todavía no hemos tomado su cuerpo. Sobre las ruinas de las Arenas, yace con los brazos extendidos y la mirada congelada. Él pide venganza. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última solicitud? ¿Cómo podemos dejar a Dan?

Creo que Dimka sobrevivió después de todo. Porque no podía morir, había regresado recientemente del hospital y acababa de proponerle matrimonio a su novia. Dicen que después de una de las parroquias simplemente desapareció. Se durmió con la tierra. Pero, creo que esto es un error, y él está vivo. Loca esperanza y expectativa.

Lo sé, a mi país no le gusta pensar en voz alta. Pero no me quedó otra opción entre la victoria y el arresto. La verdad debe ser escuchada, no susurros en la cocina. Por supuesto, volará por separado para este puesto, porque ¿cómo? Sí, ¿el estado miente a sus propios ciudadanos?

No me sorprendería si alguien dice hoy: "El agente del Kremlin, Sirozh, me contó sobre el brillante plan de los vencedores en el frente de Donetsk, colguémoslo en el Pacificador".

Me divertía decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora en Pisky, todo no está bajo el control de nadie, pero por alguna razón la situación se está silenciando.

Toca campanas rotas mientras cubrimos las Arenas con cuerpos.

Necesitamos artillería.

Danos algo aquí a lo que aferrarnos. Джерело: Піски. М'ясорубка


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ..., recordar que en Euskadi, creo que es ahí o sino al lado, existe una central nuclear con el mismo diseño que Fukushima.



Exactamente, al lado: Burgos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta fuera de control, las centrales nucleares rusas tienen un sistema intrínseco de control que hace caer las barras moderadoras para parar la reacción nuclear, el circuito primario de refrigeración creo que es redundante y por agua, que yo sepa no hay hidrogeno y las fugas del primario son imposibles y poco o nula radiactivas (agua)
> 
> En Chernóbil se produjeron una serie de fallos "humanos" que deformaron las barras de este sistema e impidieron el corte de la reacción nuclear, desde entonces han avanzado mucho.
> 
> La central de Fukushima (Westinghouse) estaba mal diseñada y necesita un sistema activo para "subir" la barras de moderación en lugar de que caigan por gravedad, el fallo de electricidad impidió la subida, recordar que en Euskadi, creo que es ahí o sino al lado, existe una central nuclear con el mismo diseño que Fukushima.




Gracias por tu comentario. También es cierto que, dadas las circunstancias, las declaraciones de Rafael Grossi, jefe nuclear de la ONU, podrían ser interesadas.

Ayer vi este vídeo de 2016.

*Ucrania prolongará la vida de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, contemporánea de Chernóbil*


Spoiler


----------



## Loignorito (7 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Descartando por supuesto que Zelenski decida nada importante, ni pinte nada, pues yo creo que si sus amos no lo han hecho ya es precisamente por preservar esas tierras que esperan poder explotar pronto.
> 
> Ahora bien si no consiguen finalmente hacerse con las tierras, es posible que provoquen el desastre antes de irse.



Al menos a Bille Gates le interesa que reviente la central y se echen a perder. No olvidemos que se ha convertido en super-latifundista


----------



## dabuti (7 Ago 2022)

VOX solo permite a UCRANIA participar en la feria.


----------



## amigos895 (7 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *"Tu energía es la de todos": España prepara una campaña de ahorro energético inspirada en la crisis del petróleo de los 70*
> 
> Publicado:7 ago 2022 00:16 GMT
> 
> ...



Los medios satánicos se mojaron deseando la muerte con las kakunas, ahora están enfocados en desearnos la ruina xD.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Dicen, aseguran, creen... El perrodismo imperial:
Russia's vow to annex occupied Ukraine sparks divisions, pleas for aid

_* La promesa de Rusia de anexionarse zonas de la Ucrania ocupada ha puesto a EEUU
y a sus socios en un aprieto, a medida que aumenta la inquietud en Washington y en Kiev
sobre si Occidente está en condiciones de evitar un cambio fundamental en la guerra*_
* tan pronto como el próximo mes.*

¿A qué "cambio fundamental" ese estarán refiriendo, si Rusia lleva ganando
esta guerra desde el minuto uno, y eso no va a cambiar.


----------



## Bimbo (7 Ago 2022)

Es verdad que Bajhmut esta liberado?


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Es bastante "inquietante" que estando en las antípodas ideológicas, religiosas...de César Vidal, al cuál llegué a tener hasta cierto asco, en este tema de Ucrania coincidamos en demasiadas cosas, para mi gusto . *Curiosos compañeros de viaje se hacen*.



La verdad es que Si. La vida es una extraña caja de sorpresas.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

- Ucrania necesita un milagro para expulsar a los militares rusos de Kherson 

_*Milagro nº 1: Rusia no hace ajustes en la ofensiva
*_
*Uno de los errores que cometen muchos analistas a la hora de evaluar las posibilidades de Ucrania
de retomar con éxito Kherson es la suposición, generalmente no expresada, de que la dinámica actual 
seguirá existiendo durante toda la operación. Por ejemplo, Ucrania ha tenido algunos éxitos últimamente 
al interceptar depósitos de munición rusos y dañar puentes sobre el río Dnipro con lanzacohetes HIMARS. 
La esperanza es que Ucrania pueda bloquear la capacidad de Rusia para reabastecer a sus fuerzas en el lado 
occidental del Dnipro, aislando a los defensores. ..*


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Es bastante "inquietante" que estando en las antípodas ideológicas, religiosas...de César Vidal, al cuál llegué a tener hasta cierto asco, en este tema de Ucrania coincidamos en demasiadas cosas, para mi gusto . Curiosos compañeros de viaje se hacen.



Se la chuparias ahora??


----------



## lapetus (7 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> El autor parece ser critico con la postura de ocultar las perdidas y que su "sacrificio" sea en vano.



Amigo, esto es así en todas las guerras. El estado te usa como a un mulo para tus intereses, engañándote con supuestos patriotismos y demás deberes hacia la sociedad, cuando en realidad ellos no luchan por el bien del pueblo sino para mantener sus prebendas que los que tienen por encime les dan.
Obviamente si mueres en cumplimiento del supuesto "deber", no sólo ha sido en vano, sino que ha sido para satisfacer las ambiciones de un gobernante malvado y psicópata.

Por eso no luchéis por estos gobernantes que son los secuaces de los demonios.


----------



## clapham5 (7 Ago 2022)

Se nota que es Domingo . 2/3 del Foro esta en misa , algunos confensando sus pecados , otros arrepintiendose por ese post del clapham que no zankearon por antisemitismo cochino , los menos aprovechando para lucirse en el coro . Alabados sean tod@s .
El clapham acaba de leer un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia de hace dos dias . Bueno , ya lo sabeis .
El Zar Vladimirovich I , que es aspi , como el clapham ya se " aburrio " del Donbass .
Ha ordenado a la tropa atrincherarse como gato boca arriba y dirigir el grueso de las tropas hacia Nikolayev .
La orden es mantener la linea pero avanzar en el frente de Kerson . La contacto armenia oyo a dos generales hablar de 50 mil soldados para asaltar Nikolayev con el ojo puesto en la Central Nuclear de Yuzhnoukrainsk , que esta 120 Kms al norte .
El Zar esta cabron . Y ha decidido . muy sabiamente anadir otro Oblast a su coleccion : Nikolayev .
Ahora los ukros tienen un dilema , abandonar las trincheras del Donbass para repeler el asalto a Nikolayev / Krivoi Rog o dejar que los rusos ganen esos territorios . Si mides 1m89 y la manta mide 1m50 debes elegir que te tapas : la cabeza o los pies .
El clapham sigue erre que erre abonado a la idea de que la " guerra en Ucrania " es parte de un complot ruso - britanico - norteamericano para debilitar a la Union Europa / aka IV Reich / aka Deutchland . Es verdad que EE UU suministra las armas que usa el ejercito ukro ,
pero no lo hace para debilitar a Rusia , sino para debilitar a Alemania. Cuanto mas se prolongue la crisis , peor quedara Europa Hundida cuando los rusos , inevitablemente ganen .
El lobbye militar industrial yankee y las multinacionales de la energia se estan forrando a costa de la esquizofrenia expansionista alemana
No es por defender a los yankees , pero es que esta mas claro que el agua del rio Ebro .
En los 80's se endiosaba a los japoneses . En 2012 el arca que salvaria a la Humanidad la construyeron los ...chinos , en 2015 un ruso y un norteamericano trabajando juntos para salvar al mundo de los nazis ( Operacion U.N.C.L.E. ) dirigida por un...britanico
El enemigo de EE UU no es Rusia . Es la RP China . EE UU sabe que Ucrania es una linea roja . El problema es la RP China
La RP China es vulnerable . Depende de las rutas maritimas y de sus exportaciones a Occidente .
EE UU necesita detener el desarrollo chino asi que ha ideado un Plan : la guerra en Ucrania y la crisis de Taiwan
El objetivo es crear el " casus bellis " para sancionar a la RP China y crear una sinofobia en Occidente similar a la rusofobia actual
Se obligara a la RP China a elegir bando : si sigue comprando materias primas y energia de Rusia no podra seguir vendiendo a Occidente 
En cualquiera de los dos casos EE UU gana . En el caso de Taiwan , la belicosidad china sera explotada por los medios
Rusia ha sido la mas lista de la clase : Ha escapado de Mordor en el momento preciso . La RP China esta atrapada . Sus activos trillonarios en
Occidente son facilmente embargables . Solo hace falta una excusa .
Ya lo dijo el clapham . El " exito " de esta guerra se mide en Km2 conquistados . Lo demas es mierda de gallina
Ni un misero ZANK


----------



## El Veraz (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Igor Girkin no se corta un pelo a la hora de poner el grito en el cielo contra los inutiles de sus compatriotas. Lo dejo traducido para que se entienda bien:


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta fuera de control, las centrales nucleares rusas tienen un sistema intrínseco de control que hace caer las barras moderadoras para parar la reacción nuclear, el circuito primario de refrigeración creo que es redundante y por agua, que yo sepa no hay hidrogeno y las fugas del primario son imposibles y poco o nula radiactivas (agua)
> 
> En Chernóbil se produjeron una serie de fallos "humanos" que deformaron las barras de este sistema e impidieron el corte de la reacción nuclear, desde entonces han avanzado mucho.
> 
> La *central de Fukushima* (Westinghouse) estaba mal diseñada y necesita un sistema activo para "subir" la barras de moderación en lugar de que caigan por gravedad, el fallo de electricidad impidió la subida, recordar que en Euskadi, creo que es ahí o sino al lado, existe una central nuclear con el mismo diseño que Fukushima.




Además instalaron las Salas de Control abajo en lugar de arriba, para ahorrar costes.
Cuando llego la ola las inundo.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Igor Girkin no se corta un pelo a la hora de poner el grito en el cielo contra los inutiles de sus compatriotas. Lo dejo traducido para que se entienda bien:



Me encanta tu firma con las calaveras.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Ago 2022)

@NS 4, post: 41913618, member: 135360"]
@Carmen Martinez garcia

*A modo de epilogo solo comentar que esto ya lo dijo usted anteriormente y que ya lo leí, que aunque lo diga "gritando" no le da más razón, pues su pataleo es una sinrazón propia de un "tío raro", que parece que tenga alguna patológica obsesión por mi o por mis opiniones*

El que afirma que todos ustedes los programados tipo clever together, salvadores del planeta y tal...esas monsergas rojunas que nos asolan a diario, para entendernos, son extensibles a los que "han decidido no tener hijos" para salvar al mundo...es usted.

*Ni yo ni nadie va a salvar nada, todo puede ser fruto del caos random y estocástico. Yo y otros muchos lo que tenemos claro es que la realidad es deprimente, el futuro sombrío, el medio natural más que amenazado y la realidad humana y social plantea importantes interrogantes. En este entramado, y en días como los presentes, muchas persona entre las que me encuentro, y recordando al Doctor Lesseps, me llena de jubilo no haber tenido descendencia y no dejar nada en este mundo que no vale una mierda.
El mundo, la especie humana, desaparecerá más tarde o más temprano por si no lo sabe, y cuando eso pase, el Universo no sentirá ni el paso de una furtiva sombra 
Todo eso ya lo han dicho mil veces los filósofos y lo alberga el corazón de todo individuo, pero la vanidad y el endiosamiento ciegan al hombre *

Vamos, que os repetis mas que el ajo...no vais a salvar una puta mierda..ahora aburrir...ABURRIS A LAS OVEJAS...ABURRIS HASTA A LOS PROPIOS CARQUI ROJOS QUE POR AQUI RAMPAN Y PULULAN...

*Tampoco usted aporta muchos otros alicientes más que trolearlo*

DEJAD DE PROYECTAR VUESTRAS FILIAS, FOBIAS Y OLIGOFRENIAS INFANTILES EN "TODO EL MUNDO"...que no, que los meningiticos rojunos hispanistanies, no sois todo el mundo...QUE EN LA PROPIA RUSIA OS DARIAN UNA SOBERANA PALIZA Y OS MANDARIAN A SIBERIA ...A PICAR!!!

*Que a usted no le guste la libre expresión de ciertas personas y los argumentos de sus modus vivendi y praxis vitales,, es un problema que debe gestionar para no caer en la asociabilidad zafia que muestra cual niño malcriado pataleando. Y en la propia Rusia muchas personas opinarán idéntica mente, conociendo su Historia, su literatura, su cultura, hay algo común en el alma colectiva se ha dicho , y contemplando las bajas tasas de natalidad*

ME CAGO EN LA PUTA DEMOCRACIA OCCIDENTAL, A LA QUE IDOLATRAIS TODOS LOS DEL "TO ER MUNDO EHHH GUENOOOO"...mientras os meteis al ultimo moronegro apandador...entre las tetas.

*Eso es lo que debe hacer usted.......cree el ladrón.........que todos los fundamental islas autoritarios se tocan y usted demuestra ser uno de ellos  

Un cordial saludo, *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Se nota que es Domingo . 2/3 del Foro esta en misa , algunos confensando sus pecados , otros arrepintiendose por ese post del clapham que no zankearon por antisemitismo cochino , los menos aprovechando para lucirse en el coro . Alabados sean tod@s .
> El clapham acaba de leer un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia de hace dos dias . Bueno , ya lo sabeis .
> El Zar Vladimirovich I , que es aspi , como el clapham ya se " aburrio " del Donbass .
> Ha ordenado a la tropa atrincherarse como gato boca arriba y dirigir el grueso de las tropas hacia Nikolayev .
> ...



Clapham, leído con interés su crónica. Sólo apuntar que a mi parecer el enemigo real de USA es Rusia, no China. Si fuera China, USA no habría permitido la codicia de sus empresas deslocalizándose a China durante décadas.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

*Estados Unidos se está convirtiendo en un país "tercermundista" en muchos aspectos - Donald Trump*

"Somos un país cuya economía se tambalea, cuyas cadenas de suministro están rotas, cuyas tiendas no están llenas, cuyos paquetes no llegan a sus destinatarios y cuyo sistema educativo está a la cola de cualquier lista", dijo el ex presidente estadounidense durante su discurso. Según el político, lo que vale la pena señalar es que Estados Unidos ya no es "respetado ni escuchado" en el mundo.
Añadió que la situación era radicalmente distinta durante sus años de mandato, por lo que los republicanos deberían empezar a rectificar la situación actual ya en noviembre, tras las elecciones de mitad de mandato al Congreso. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

*Consecuencias del bombardeo nocturno de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte de los nazis ucranianos*

Yevhen Balitsky, jefe de la administración estatal regional, publicó estas imágenes, comentando la situación: "En caso de una catástrofe tecnogénica, las ciudades de Nikopol, Zaporizhzhya, Krivoy Rog, así como la mayor parte de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania, y luego toda Europa, estarán en el radio de daños por radiación".
También señaló que el OIEA es consciente del riesgo real de una catástrofe nuclear causada por los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero no ha tomado ninguna medida para impedir las acciones del régimen criminal de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> WSJ: Путин открыл второй фронт в противостоянии с Украиной
> 
> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, implementó su estrategia y "desató una guerra energética". Con los altos precios del gas, Rusia divide a Occidente y cambia sus élites. Los periodistas Daniel Yergin y Michael Stoppard escriben sobre esto en su artículo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, has dado con la clave. Las élites (oligarcas) en occidente están ya divididas en este caso, unos están saliendo ganado y otros con graves pérdidas. Algunos ya sospechan que los oligarcas occidentales con grandes ganancias (cambiando el equilibrio de poder) están aliados con Putin.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Trabajo de artillería en Kramatorsk por la mañana









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de la región de Belgorod han derribado varios drones ucranianos cerca del pueblo de Nikolske. Al menos cinco objetivos fueron alcanzados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

La televisión estatal china informa de que el EPL llevará a cabo a partir de ahora ejercicios regulares al este de la línea mediana del estrecho de Taiwán. La oficialidad china también señala que no existen las llamadas "aguas territoriales de Taiwán".
China está haciendo un excelente uso del pretexto que ha dado Pelosi para aumentar su actividad militar en torno a la isla y reconsiderar muchos de los planteamientos de esa actividad que existían en años y décadas anteriores.

Mientras tanto, China pretende continuar con las actuales maniobras, que se prolongarán al menos hasta el 15 de agosto (a no ser que se prorroguen de nuevo), lo que ya está causando algunos daños económicos a Taiwán debido a la cancelación de varios vuelos y a los retrasos en la llegada de buques comerciales a la isla a causa de las maniobras. Esto se suma a las sanciones económicas ya impuestas y por venir contra Taiwán. Por la visita de Pelosi, Taiwán pagará el precio en primer lugar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

El bombardeo de la ZNPP, la difusión en las redes sociales por parte de Ukrobots de mensajes sobre acciones en condiciones de contaminación radiactiva y las acusaciones a Rusia de provocar una catástrofe nuclear, entre otros propósitos, tienen como objetivo principal crear una atmósfera de pánico y perturbar los referendos en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhia que se han anunciado para mediados de septiembre. El refuerzo del bombardeo de Zaporizhzhia parece un intento de sustituir el plan por la "recuperación de las regiones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson", que es obviamente irrealizable y no sirve para perturbar el referéndum. Por lo tanto, las amenazas de terrorismo nuclear han sustituido al "ataque a Kherson" que "perturbaría el referéndum".

Por lo tanto, este bombardeo de la ZNPP continuará sin duda.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

"Bajo el azul a cuadros,
En un vuelo a Ámsterdam... "

Foto del desfile del orgullo gay en Ámsterdam. No es falso. Y tú dices: "¿Por qué hay gallos... "









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Es bastante "inquietante" que estando en las antípodas ideológicas, religiosas...de César Vidal, al cuál llegué a tener hasta cierto asco, en este tema de Ucrania coincidamos en demasiadas cosas, para mi gusto . Curiosos compañeros de viaje se hacen.



Las lengua de doble filo contaron que la caída del caballo, camino de Moscú,
fueron las flechas del amor en forma de fémina rusa ¿No se dieron cuenta
cuando afinó su oronda figura? 
Lo que ya no se es si cambió de evangélico a ortodoxo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Igor Girkin no se corta un pelo a la hora de poner el grito en el cielo contra los inutiles de sus compatriotas. Lo dejo traducido para que se entienda bien:



Girkin es monarquista y detesta toda la élite KGBista que manda en Rusia ahora.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

El famoso rusófobo Alfred Koch está indignado. Se había tomado en serio la propaganda ucraniana y debió escuchar a Arestovich, pero en agosto tuvo una epifanía:

"El ciento sesenta y un día de la guerra ha pasado. Ya había dejado de entender nada. Nos dijeron tanto que iba a comenzar una ofensiva ucraniana sobre Kherson que todavía no me acostumbro a que las mismas cabezas parlantes que nos hablaban de esta ofensiva ahora sugieran, sin transición alguna, que debemos esperar una ofensiva rusa desde Kherson hasta Nikolayev y Krivoy Rog.

Nos han dicho durante tanto tiempo que la artillería rusa se ha quedado sin proyectiles, que tenemos que acostumbrarnos de nuevo a que lleve seis días seguidos echando proyectiles en Donbass. Nos dijeron que Putin ya no tenía reservas. Pero al haber trasladado 30 BTG a Kherson, aún tiene fuerzas para continuar la ofensiva contra Bakhmut y Avdeevka.

¡Chicos! Deja de mentir. Diga las cosas como son. Shoigu afirma haber destruido seis HIMARS. Usted afirma que esto es una mentira. Pero, ¿por qué hace una semana destruíais entre 10 y 15 depósitos enemigos por noche y ahora sólo cuatro o cinco? Afirma haber destruido cinco HARPOON. Si esto no es cierto, ¿por qué no se ha hundido ni un solo barco desde que entraron en servicio las AFU? ¿Por qué en lugar de la guerra la Oficina del Presidente está ocupada con las disputas del Dnieper?

Los propagandistas ucranianos nos dicen unánimemente que los soldados de Putin no tomarán más ciudades importantes. Entonces, ¿por qué la evacuación total de la región de Donetsk? ¡Esto es en el sexto mes de la guerra! ¿Por qué no tuvo lugar antes, cuando los rusos estaban avanzando? ¿Y por qué se lleva a cabo ahora, cuando no hay riesgo de tal ofensiva? ¿O no?

Estamos en agosto. Ese fue el plazo que mencionó para que las AFU pasaran a la ofensiva. ¿Tenemos que seguir esperando o ya tienen una nueva fecha? Si es así, dale un nombre. Y explicar las razones del aplazamiento. Pero no nos venga con la vieja gaita de que Occidente no ayuda. Occidente no os ha metido en esta guerra, al contrario, ha intentado reconciliaros con Putin. Por lo que despreciasteis a Occidente y os enorgullecisteis de vuestra juventud.

Y ahora está ayudando todo lo que puede. Miles de millones de caché entran casi todos los días como del cuerno de la abundancia. Ya tiene casi tantos MLRS occidentales como el ejército británico. Europa se prepara para morir de frío en invierno, pero no tiene intención de retroceder. Así que basta de hablar del "mal" Oeste. Hablemos por fin del bailarín y de lo que le impide la realidad.

Engañado en el mejor de los sentimientos y expectativas. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Por cierto, para los que lo hayan olvidado, el personaje de ser engañado por la propaganda ucraniana t.me/boris_rozhin/59801 solía trabajar como viceprimer ministro del gobierno ruso (¡!). Esto es para entender las profundidades del fondo donde una vez estuvimos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me













__





Alfred Koch - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Girkin es monarquista y detesta toda la élite KGBista que manda en Rusia ahora.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Esa es otra. Por eso Girkin despotrica de esa élite. Por él, la estrategia sería otra...


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La televisión estatal china informa de que el EPL llevará a cabo a partir de ahora ejercicios regulares al este de la línea mediana del estrecho de Taiwán. La oficialidad china también señala que no existen las llamadas "aguas territoriales de Taiwán".
> China está haciendo un excelente uso del pretexto que ha dado Pelosi para aumentar su actividad militar en torno a la isla y reconsiderar muchos de los planteamientos de esa actividad que existían en años y décadas anteriores.
> 
> Mientras tanto, China pretende continuar con las actuales maniobras, que se prolongarán al menos hasta el 15 de agosto (a no ser que se prorroguen de nuevo), lo que ya está causando algunos daños económicos a Taiwán debido a la cancelación de varios vuelos y a los retrasos en la llegada de buques comerciales a la isla a causa de las maniobras. Esto se suma a las sanciones económicas ya impuestas y por venir contra Taiwán. Por la visita de Pelosi, Taiwán pagará el precio en primer lugar.
> ...



Y así será hasta que Taiwan le abra las puertas de la isla grande.
Una vez roto el símbolo de la linea mediana ya no hay regreso...


----------



## torque_200bc (7 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Acojonante....
> ¿y los judíos tienen algo que decir al respecto?
> Mejor dicho, ya está dicho todo. Solo falta su rehabilitación histórica.
> Los alemanes volviendo a las andadas. Ya lo dice el refrán, la cabra tira al monte.



En doctor Zhivago un personaje dice en cierto momento "rasca un poco a un ruso y aparecerá un campesino". Pues con los alemanes lo mismo, pero sin campesinos


----------



## El_Suave (7 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Al menos a Bille Gates le interesa que reviente la central y se echen a perder. No olvidemos que se ha convertido en super-latifundista



A no ser que entre sus latifundios se encuentre media Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

*"En cuanto a Brittney Griner, tenemos la intención de tomar medidas extraordinarias para llevarla a casa" (c) Administración Biden*

1. Anteriormente, Estados Unidos dijo que había "hecho una oferta sustancial a Rusia para intercambiar a Bout por Whelan y Griner". La contraoferta de Rusia -añadir a Krasikov, acusado de matar al militante checheno Khangoshvili, al intercambio- fue calificada de "poco seria" por Estados Unidos.

2. Desde entonces, Rusia ha dejado claro que considera inaceptable la oferta estadounidense de un intercambio de 1 a 2, pero está dispuesta a continuar las conversaciones si Estados Unidos deja de parlotear sobre ellas en la prensa.

3. Después de la charla con la prensa sobre el tema de los intercambios, Greiner fue condenada a 9,5 años, como pedía la fiscalía (la cara de Greiner en el tribunal ruso no tiene precio). EE.UU. ha expresado su indignación, lo que no tiene ninguna relación con nada, ya que Rusia ignora las indignaciones de EE.UU. y EE.UU. ignora las indignaciones rusas.

4 Sin embargo, las continuas declaraciones de la administración Biden de que está incluso dispuesta a tomar medidas extraordinarias sugieren que existe un serio deseo de traer a Griner de vuelta a Estados Unidos rápidamente y de negociar un acuerdo de canje con Rusia.

5. La razón parece ser bastante trivial, el gobierno de Biden quiere intercambiar dos estadounidenses y presentarlo como una victoria en política exterior antes de las elecciones de mitad de período. Por eso han sacado la tarjeta de intercambio para Bout, a pesar de que previamente habían rechazado su intercambio.

6. Rusia entiende claramente este punto, y por lo tanto espera razonablemente negociar por otro prisionero además de Bout, que aparentemente será objeto de una negociación entre bastidores.

7. Es bastante probable que Bout se cambie antes de las elecciones de mitad de mandato en EE.UU., y es bastante probable que no sea el único. Es poco probable que el intercambio siga el patrón propuesto originalmente por los estadounidenses. Si persisten, es poco probable que se produzca el intercambio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (7 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A no ser que entre sus latifundios se encuentre media Ucrania.



No digo que no, pero no me consta. Lo que sí leí, es que había comprado ingentes cantidades de terreno en EEUU.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

La artillería rusa lanza una lluvia de proyectiles sobre las posiciones de las AFU en las afueras de Artemivsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (7 Ago 2022)

Imaginemos que provocan un desastre y el material radiactivo termina en el Dnieper, y de ahí en el Mar Negro. Pienso que (también) los turcos deberían de decir algo... y los moldavos, rumanos, búlgaros y georgianos. Además de que está conectado con el Mediterráneo.

A estas alturas, las centrales nucleares deberían de haber sido excluidas de cualquier tipo de ataque en una guerra en un tratado internacional conjunto.


----------



## dabuti (7 Ago 2022)

5 niños muertos.

En la tele dan la versión de Israel ninguneando y silenciando la versión palestina. En Ucrania hacen lo mismo y silencian la versión rusa. 

Se nota quién manda en la prensa mundial.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

Yo cada vez estoy más preocupado por el temita este. Esa central es gigantesca y puede hacer lo de Chernobyl una broma.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta fuera de control, las centrales nucleares rusas tienen un sistema intrínseco de control que hace caer las barras moderadoras para parar la reacción nuclear, el circuito primario de refrigeración creo que es redundante y por agua, que yo sepa no hay hidrogeno y las fugas del primario son imposibles y poco o nula radiactivas (agua)
> 
> En Chernóbil se produjeron una serie de fallos "humanos" que deformaron las barras de este sistema e impidieron el corte de la reacción nuclear, desde entonces han avanzado mucho.
> 
> La central de Fukushima (Westinghouse) estaba mal diseñada y necesita un sistema activo para "subir" la barras de moderación en lugar de que caigan por gravedad, el fallo de electricidad impidió la subida, recordar que en Euskadi, creo que es ahí o sino al lado, existe una central nuclear con el mismo diseño que Fukushima.



El reactor nº 4 de Chernóbil también tenía un sistema activo para bajar las barras de control (al pulsar el "botón del pánico" no caían por gravedad, como antiguamente; este cambio se consideró una mejora). Algunas fuentes consideran que la lentitud de este mecanismo hizo que se fundiera antes de que las barras consiguieran bajar del todo. 

Otros dicen que habría dado igual, pues el recubrimiento de las barras (grafito, creo recordar), al empezar a entrar, provocaba un pico en la reacción antes de que llegara a actuar el interior de la barra (el material de control, creo que boro). En esto se basa la serie de HBO.

Por lo que leí en su día, se hicieron simulaciones para saber si las barras de control podrían haber funcionado (en caso de llegar a bajar) pero no hubo resultados concluyentes. 

Desconozco cómo de seguras son los reactores rusos a día de hoy, pero lo que sí es seguro es que ya no se pueden desactivar manualmente los sistemas de seguridad automáticos (como hicieron en Chernóbyl, con un par), ni aunque tengas la contraseña admin -> admin ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Ago 2022)

_Si los mongoles invaden Taiwán, tomaremos represalias destruyendo el pequeño pueblo mongol llamado "Moscú" ¡El Gran Ducado de Lituania apoya a Taiwán!_


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Clapham, leído con interés su crónica. Sólo apuntar que a mi parecer el enemigo real de USA es Rusia, no China. Si fuera China, USA no habría permitido la codicia de sus empresas deslocalizándose a China durante décadas.



Analizar la situación pensando en los USA como un todo homogéneo es un grave error. Hay un sector globalista que apostaba por la deslocalización, y un sector aislacionista que apostaba por la reindustrialización. Los globalistas han mandado siempre, salvo el breve paréntesis de Trump. El enemigo de los unos es en efecto Rusia, el de los otros en cambio es China. Haber conseguido que ambos gigantes euroasiáticos sean ahora aliados, cuando durante los 60, 70 y 80 andaban a la greña, es una cagada de dimensiones siderales. La providencia ha castigado a Kissinger dándole longevidad suficiente para ver su genial estrategia echada a perder por sus ineptos sucesores.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

*La organización de derechos humanos Amnistía Internacional dijo que lamentaba la reacción negativa de Kiev al informe sobre las violaciones de las leyes de la guerra por parte de Ucrania, pero no se retractó de sus conclusiones.*

Como informamos anteriormente, la organización señaló la colocación de equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en escuelas y hospitales.
Según el informe, en 22 de las 29 escuelas que visitaron en las regiones del sureste de Ucrania había personal de las Fuerzas Armadas o equipos y armas militares ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Clapham, leído con interés su crónica. Sólo apuntar que a mi parecer el enemigo real de USA es Rusia, no China. Si fuera China, USA no habría permitido la codicia de sus empresas deslocalizándose a China durante décadas.



Pero es que entonces no se percibía a China como un riesgo

Jamás de los jamases se les hubiera ocurrido a occidente pensar que China pudiera ser un rival serio en cuanto desarrollo tecnológico o capacidad militar

Los que ya tenemos unos años recordaremos como todo lo chino era sinónimo de baja calidad y copias baratas

El plan era genial que los chinos fueran la mano de obra barata y nosotros la materia gris que lleva la parte tecnológica




Diseñado en california y montado en China que decían los aifons ... 

Pero resulta que esos "amarillos" que en el fondo occidente despreciaba en un mal disimulado racismo han salido más espabilados de lo que jamás sospechó occidente


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

A este engendro lo veremos tomando el sol en Gran Cayman:


----------



## Elimina (7 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> A no ser que entre sus latifundios se encuentre media Ucrania.



Pues...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

Espero que se la den:
Zelenskiy pide una respuesta internacional más dura tras el bombardeo de una planta nuclear reut.rs/3BVzIZc


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Ago 2022)

Una pequeña granada de mortero lanzada desde un drone cae en medio de un grupo de ruskis, 2 de ellos caen fulminados, los otros huyen heridos. Normalmente este tipo de drones suele lanzar granadas tipo rkg de carga hueva pero en este caso parece un obús de mortero de pequeño calibre.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Yo no he dicho en ningún momento que vayan a colapsar en Septiembre, sino que Agosto puede ser un punto de inflexión como lo fué la batalla de Kursk en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> Entre el punto de inflexión y el desmoronamiento puede pasar mucho tiempo, no es algo inmediato, pero creo sinceramente que el desmoronamiento ruso con perdida de casi todo lo ganado o incluso Crimea es muy probable, y si esto ocurre el país podría entrar en un proceso de descomposición parecido al de la URSS en 1989.



Te cito para que lo analicemos en Septiembre.


----------



## kelden (7 Ago 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Una pequeña granada de mortero lanzada desde un drone cae en medio de un grupo de ruskis, 2 de ellos caen fulminados, los otros huyen heridos. Normalmente este tipo de drones suele lanzar granadas tipo rkg de carga hueva pero en este caso parece un obús de mortero de pequeño calibre.



Y así es muy probable que recuperen Crimea? En el tiempo que le ha costao a ese chisme caer, en el resto de Ucrania caian 500 misiles, obuses o pepinos de otro tipo sobre 500 posiciones ucranianas. Tu ten en cuenta que cuando recurren a los juguetes del hijo es porque no tienen otra cosa.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A este engendro lo veremos tomando el sol en Gran Cayman:



Las duchas frías obran milagros.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Los medios de comunicación chinos explican las razones por las que la RPC ha elegido zonas específicas alrededor de Taiwán para realizar ejercicios militares:

- La parte noroccidental: para romper la llamada "línea de demarcación" en el Estrecho de Taiwán;
- la parte oriental: apuntar a las bases militares de Hualiang y Taidong y formar una posición para un ataque frontal;
- Sur: Garantizar el control efectivo de la entrada y salida del estrecho de Bashi;
- La parte suroeste: rodear y controlar las bases militares de Kaohsiung y permitir que seis zonas de ejercicio bloqueen la isla de Taiwán.

Las dos zonas del noreste, cerca de las islas japonesas reclamadas por China, siguen sin explicación.

Ya se puede decir que Pekín está poniendo en práctica un plan operativo para apoderarse de Taiwán y probando su eficacia en un entorno de combate simulado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

El nivel amarillo de peligro terrorista en Sebastopol se prolonga una semana, hasta el 14 de agosto, según las autoridades de la ciudad
Sebastopol es una ciudad de primera línea y, por lo tanto, ha introducido un nivel amarillo de peligro terrorista, dijo el lunes el gobernador M. Razvozzhayev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## bakunin2020 (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las duchas frías obran milagros.



Espérate a que empiecen a picar los muebles de la sala de estar para calentarse.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿A qué "cambio fundamental" ese estarán refiriendo, si Rusia lleva ganando
> esta guerra desde el minuto uno, y eso no va a cambiar.




Es que en la prensa occidental va ganando Ucrania por goleada...


----------



## hartman (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es que en la prensa occidental va ganando Ucrania por goleada...



es que los himars...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (7 Ago 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Se la chuparias ahora??



Ya estás tú para eso.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Ago 2022)

Evidentemente no tiene sentido que los Rusos vayan a atacarse así mismos en una central nuclear que tomaron hace meses. Pero es una buena manera de intentar meter miedo en Europa, sobretodo cuando saben que pase lo que pase, siempre se culpará a los Rusos. Las acusaciones sobre volar centrales las lleva haciendo Zelenski desde casi el primer día de la guerra. Parecen empeñados en crear un problema nuclear del que culpar a Rusia.

*Las autoridades rusas de ocupación acusan a Ucrania de un nuevo ataque contra la central de Zaporiyia*
La administración de ocupación rusa ha afirmado este domingo qu*e el ejército ucraniano dañó edificios administrativos durante un ataque a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*. Ucrania y Rusia se acusan mutuamente de los ataques en la planta de Zaporiyia, el complejo nuclear más grande de Europa *que está bajo control ruso desde marzo*.
La madrugada del domingo, "el ejército ucraniano realizó un ataque con una bomba de racimo disparada desde un lanzacohetes múltiple Hurricane", indicaron las autoridades de ocupación de la ciudad de Energodar, donde se sitúa la central, en el sur de Ucrania.
"Los fragmentos y el motor del cohete cayeron a 400 metros de un reactor en funcionamiento", afirmó esta fuente, citada por la agencia rusa pública TASS. El ataque "dañó" edificios administrativos y alcanzó "una zona de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado". La AFP no pudo confirmar estas acusaciones de manera independiente.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las lengua de doble filo contaron que la caída del caballo, camino de Moscú,
> fueron las flechas del amor en forma de fémina rusa ¿No se dieron cuenta
> cuando afinó su oronda figura?
> Lo que ya no se es si cambió de evangélico a ortodoxo.




No, no seamos injustos. César Vidal, más allá de sus vueltas en lo religioso, siempre ha sido bastante consistente en temas políticos. Y se lo acusa de "pro-Putin" desde mucho antes de este conflicto en Ucrania.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

Jupiter ? Thor ?

Los dioses tienen extraños caminos para hacer sufrir a los hombres.


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ago 2022)

Ejjj que lohhhh Himars!!!!


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

No puede ser !!, si yo he leído en la prensa española que son los rusos disparando malsanamente contra la central !!


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que los americanos se han hartado de que les machaquen el material::




__





Cargando…






avia-es.com


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 5 niños muertos.
> 
> En la tele dan la versión de Israel ninguneando y silenciando la versión palestina. En Ucrania hacen lo mismo y silencian la versión rusa.
> 
> Se nota quién manda en la prensa mundial.




Es que, por lo que dicen, se trata como siempre de niños palestinos corriendo agresivamente hacia el punto donde tenían que caer pacíficamente los misiles. Ya sabes cómo son los palestinos de agresivos en estas cosas.


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A este engendro lo veremos tomando el sol en Gran Cayman:



Hoy si no he visto media docena de todoterrenos de alta gama, con todos los extras inimaginables (hablamos de vehículos de más de 100k€) con matrícula Ucraniana....me quedaría corto. Y todos conducidos por tipos de menos de 35 años...con edad militar de sobra. Lo dicho, la guerra de Ucrania es para pobres visto lo visto. Los demás, haciéndose fotos con Vogue y por la costa española disfrutando de buen vino y buena comida.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*El espejo corrupto de la propaganda rusa:*

Aqui los principales métodos utilizados por Rusia para construir sus narrativas propagandísticas.

_*En este artículo discutimos 10 mitos de la propaganda rusa que lamentablemente son repetidos por algunos líderes de opinión en Occidente. También explicamos los métodos utilizados por Rusia en la producción de estos mitos.*_ 

Mito #1 . Rusia fue provocada por la expansión de la OTAN y obligada a atacar Ucrania

Método 1: acusar a la otra parte de lo que hizo o pretende hacer Rusia (utilizado, por ejemplo, en el caso del MH17 y en muchos casos cuando Rusia atacó a civiles en Ucrania). 

Nadie con sentido común querría atacar a Rusia, una potencia nuclear. Simplemente porque no tiene sentido. ¿Por qué cualquier país o grupo de países gastaría enormes recursos para ocupar 17 millones de kilómetros cuadrados de territorio ruso y arriesgarse a eliminar la vida en la Tierra? ¿Para tener sus recursos naturales? Pero comprar esos recursos es mucho más barato. Los países europeos y los EE. UU. Llevan mucho tiempo comprando lo que necesitaban de Rusia (esperemos que pronto se detengan). China puede querer recuperar sus tierras históricas en el Lejano Oriente de Rusia. Pero recuperaría estas tierras con métodos económicos y políticos en lugar de un ataque militar directo (por ejemplo, Rusia ya le ha dado algunas islas a China).

Los países de Europa del Este en la década de 1990, así como Suecia y Finlandia en la actualidad, se unieron a la OTAN porque estaban amenazados por Rusia, no al revés. Y el hecho de no prometer a Ucrania y Georgia el ingreso en la OTAN en 2008 permitió a Rusia atacar a Georgia en 2008 y a Ucrania en 2014. Por lo tanto, si los países de la OTAN tienen algo de lo que culpar es de cerrar los ojos ante la agresión y los crímenes de guerra de Rusia en todo el mundo y aumentando su dependencia de la energía rusa.

*En realidad, Rusia atacó a Ucrania por varias razones*. Primero, como dijo Putin, los rusos creen genuinamente que Ucrania no es una nación. *(Nota mía. Como veis es lo que ha dicho por aquí lagarto)* Por lo tanto, quieren borrar a Ucrania de la Tierra. En segundo lugar, Putin (y los rusos) quieren restaurar un imperio ruso histórico y enfrentarse al Occidente “degradante”. En tercer lugar, la expansión externa (“una pequeña guerra victoriosa”) es una forma habitual de las autocracias de distraer la atención de la gente de los problemas internos, como la corrupción o la pobreza, y aumentar su apoyo popular. Por lo tanto, si Rusia no es derrotada de manera decisiva, también atacará a otros países. Esto nos lleva al siguiente Mito..............


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero que se la den:
> Zelenskiy pide una respuesta internacional más dura tras el bombardeo de una planta nuclear reut.rs/3BVzIZc




 

Debe tener la cara de titanio con aleación de tungsteno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Todo el planeta odia a los Europeos y sus descendientes en América. 

Nos culpan de todos sus males y la destrucción de sus países y sus culturas. De la misma manera que los enemigos compran todas las empresas estructurales incluso los equipos de fútbol y contratan a los mejores jugadores, así hacen con los políticos europeos que son sicarios y traidores. 

Los Árabes son los primeros en querer vernos desaparecidos para poder expandir " su civilización y la religión verdadera " a las tierras más fértiles del mundo y que estamos al lado. Entendamos que hay menos distancia entre Emiratos Árabes y Europa que entre muchas ciudades de Estados Unidos , por no hablar de Marruecos y Argelia que estaban ahí al lado pero ahora la mitad de su población ya es Europea. 

- Nos odian los indígenas sudamericanos ( ya quisiera Evo Morales y otros afines , exterminar completamente a la población blanca de Bolivia . Tal es así con con la inestimable colaboración de sicarios y criminales como Zapatero están inundando de cocaína España y otros países occidentales.
- Nos odian los chinos, con la guerra del Opio han tenido bastante y les ha servido de escarmiento . Ellos son los que están detrás de muchas terribles performances como el coronavirus , la increíble cantidad de pornografía parafílica que hasta los niños pueden ver con un clic. ( necesariamente alguien la está financiando ) 
- Nos odian los Coreanos, Vietnamitas, Iraquíes , Afganos, Sirios , Indonesios , Sudafricanos .... todo el planeta odia a los invasores y nos ven como a los lagartos de la serie R . 

Extraterrestres supuestamente con apariencia humana (en realidad, reptiloides) llegan a la Tierra desde el cuarto planeta de la estrella Sirio en una flota de 50 enormes platillos voladores que se posan sobre las principales ciudades del mundo. Parecen ser amigables y buscan la ayuda de los seres humanos para obtener ciertos productos químicos que necesitan en su propio planeta. A cambio, prometen compartir su avanzada tecnología con estos. Los gobiernos del mundo aceptan y los extraterrestres ganan una gran influencia en las más altas esferas de poder del mundo. 

Conforme la serie avanza, se revelan las verdaderas intenciones de los Visitantes: robar toda el agua de la Tierra y cosechar a la humanidad como fuente de alimento, dejando sólo unos pocos como esclavos y soldados/"carne de cañón" para las guerras que los visitantes tienen con otras razas extraterrestres. 









V (serie de televisión de 1983) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos han publicado un patético vídeo de obuses británicos L119 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disparando hacia la región de Kherson, escondidos en un campo de trigo, mientras los propagandistas publican un vídeo de campos "ardiendo por culpa de los rusos"
Naturalmente, habrá represalias y los cultivos ucranianos arderán









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @NS 4, post: 41913618, member: 135360"]
> @Carmen Martinez garcia
> 
> *A modo de epilogo solo comentar que esto ya lo dijo usted anteriormente y que ya lo leí, que aunque lo diga "gritando" no le da más razón, pues su pataleo es una sinrazón propia de un "tío raro", que parece que tenga alguna patológica obsesión por mi o por mis opiniones*
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Y yo tb repito...que cojones sabras tu porque cada cual que no tuvo hijos...decidio, no pudo...o paso de tenerlos???
QUE COJONES SABRAS TU...Y DURO Y DALE...ESO SI, DANDO CLASES DE MORAL....MORAL QUE NI TENEIS, NI SABEIS LO QUE ES...pero pontificando vuestro heroico impulso salvador del mundo...a base de que no nazcan españoles de españoles....pero si nazcan españoles de bastardos impostados islamicos, MOROS Y NEGROS.


Sois la hez, una desgracia para España y los españoles...sois la garantia de la desaparicion del pais.

Lastima vuestra madre no hubiese decidido tambien abortaros...para lo que habeis servido...ni madres, ni padres, ni hombres, ni mujeres, ni nada de nada...tu seguro seras gender fluid o mas maricon que un palomo cojo...por los andares se te ve.

Y si, en tu caso, por zote, presuntuoso, soberbio y resabido...cuando pongo mayusculas TE GRITO!!!

A ver si un dia os vais a la mierda...y nos dejais vivir en paz...no hay cosa peor que un rojo sonrosado que se cree la crem de la crem...no hay quien os soporte.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #2. Hay una opción entre la "paz rápida" al obligar a Ucrania a rendirse (limitando el apoyo a la misma) y una guerra prolongada habilitada mediante el suministro de armas a Ucrania. 

Método 2: sustentar el mito de “Rusia como superpotencia ” (y como tal, merece un tratamiento especial) 

De hecho, el camino más rápido hacia la paz es suministrar muchas más armas a Ucrania y promover una derrota militar decisiva de Rusia. Si Ucrania se ve obligada a rendirse, esto no solo conducirá a otro genocidio con millones de muertos o privados de identidad. Rusia también utilizará la tierra ucraniana devastada como trampolín para atacar a otros países, de la misma manera que utiliza Crimea y otros territorios actualmente ocupados para atacar el resto de Ucrania.

Rusia toma cualquier concesión como una debilidad y una invitación a escalar. Pero cuando se enfrenta con firmeza, retrocede. Por ejemplo, a pesar de toda su retórica agresiva sobre la OTAN, no vemos una escalada en respuesta a la admisión de Suecia y Finlandia; cuando las tropas rusas encontraron una firme resistencia, escaparon del oblast de Kyiv, así como de la Isla de las Serpientes (presentando esto como “gestos de buena voluntad”). Finalmente, enfrentarse a Rusia terminaría con la larga cadena de crímenes rusos sin castigo que llevó a más crímenes, incluida la guerra actual. *


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

_El multimillonario ruso Oleg Deripaska ha pedido la prohibición permanente de las armas nucleares. En su opinión, estas armas penden como una espada de domocles sobre el mundo y amenazan con destruirlo en cuestión de horas. Escribió en su Telegrama. "Sájarov y muchos otros científicos han tratado constantemente de lograr una solución a este problema. Las armas nucleares deben ser abolidas y prohibidas permanentemente"._

1. Las armas nucleares son actualmente la única barrera contra la guerra mundial.
2. Si no hubiera armas nucleares en el mundo, Estados Unidos y la OTAN atacarían a Rusia inmediatamente.
3. Por eso es más fácil prohibir al propio Deripaska y reforzar y modernizar el escudo nuclear del país.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Debe tener la cara de titanio con aleación de tungsteno.




Pues como cuando decían que los soldados rusos violaban a niños de 1 año ...

Me recuerda mucho a aquella escena de "La vaquilla" en la que la vieja marquesa facha le dice al encargado de su finca que eche la culpa a los rojos de los corderos desparecidos y le contesta el encargado que como van a ser los rojos si la finca está en territorio nacional ...

Y la vieja facha contesta "Los rojos son capaces de cualquier cosa !!!" ... 

Pues eso "Los rusos son capaces de cualquier cosa !!!"


----------



## dabuti (7 Ago 2022)

EFE: Basura sionista.









Mayoral pide explicaciones a la presidenta de EFE por la “basura” publicada por la agencia sobre el homicidio de cinco niños en Gaza


“La intoxicación informativa es un atentado contra la democracia”, le ha recordado el dirigente de Podemos y diputado a Gabriela Cañas, a quien ha preguntado si “va a hacer algo al respecto”.




luhnoticias.es


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #3 . Hubo un golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014 y la administración actual es antirrusa

Método 3: mentira descarada; culpar a la víctima

Este mito ha sido desacreditado varias veces (se puede encontrar una explicación detallada, por ejemplo, aquí ). Brevemente, los ucranianos realizaron protestas pacíficas cuando el entonces presidente Yanukovych, bajo presión rusa, se negó a firmar el Acuerdo de Asociación UE-Ucrania. Las protestas se volvieron verdaderamente a gran escala cuando la policía golpeó brutalmente a los manifestantes el 1 de diciembre de 2013. Alrededor del 20% de la población participó en el movimiento Euromaidan de una forma u otra. Con esta escala de participación no hay forma de que pueda llamarse un golpe de estado : fue un movimiento popular de masas. 

En febrero de 2014, Rusia inició la operación militar disfrazada: ocupó y luego anexó Crimea ucraniana. También provocó protestas en el este de Ucrania y ocupó partes de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk usando su ejército y fuerzas especiales. La participación del ejército regular ruso y las grandes pérdidas en el verano de 2014 y el invierno de 2015 obligaron al presidente Poroshenko a firmar acuerdos de Minsk que redujeron la intensidad del derramamiento de sangre y dieron tiempo a Ucrania para prepararse para nuevos ataques rusos. La implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk fue imposible porque Rusia nunca implementó su primera cláusula: el alto el fuego total.

La administración de Zelensky nunca ha sido antirrusa. Por el contrario, su retórica de 2018-2020 contiene mucho de "mirar a los ojos de Putin", "negociar en algún punto intermedio", etc. Sin embargo, Rusia no quiere ningún compromiso. Quiere destruir Ucrania y matar a todos los que se identifican como ucranianos. *


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Si los mongoles invaden Taiwán, tomaremos represalias destruyendo el pequeño pueblo mongol llamado "Moscú" ¡El Gran Ducado de Lituania apoya a Taiwán!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro de la chupipandi, tipo Carmina...asi me lo imagino...gender fluid que hoy dice Juana...y mañana dice su hermana...

Una desgracia de ser...bueno...ser ser, lo que se dice ser...no es...ni sabe lo que es.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Jupiter ? Thor ?
> 
> Los dioses tienen extraños caminos para hacer sufrir a los hombres.



HAARP


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #4 . Desde 2014 Ucrania bombardeó a la gente de Donbass

Métodos 1 y 3 combinados (Donbas fue pacífico hasta la ocupación rusa en 2014)

Antes de que las tropas rusas cruzaran la frontera con Ucrania en 2014, no había hostilidades ni en Donbas ni en otras partes de Ucrania (las protestas de Euromaidán fueron pacíficas hasta que la policía comenzó a disparar contra los manifestantes). Además, el análisis de los datos anteriores a 2014 mostró que las personas en el este de Ucrania y Crimea fueron más pasivas que en otras partes de Ucrania cuando se les preguntó si protestarían de alguna manera si se violaran sus derechos, a pesar de que añoran más la época soviética. El ejército ruso con la ayuda de colaboradores locales desplegó el terror contra la población en los territorios ocupados. Muchas personas han sido secuestradas o asesinadas, torturadas o recluidas en campos de concentración . Hoy Moscú extiende estas prácticas a los territorios recién ocupados de Ucrania.

Desde 2014, el estado ucraniano ha ayudado no solo a quienes huyeron de las hostilidades, sino también a quienes permanecieron en los territorios ocupados. Por lo tanto, los niños tenían ciertos privilegios para ingresar a las universidades ucranianas, los jubilados podían obtener pensiones ucranianas. Ucrania estableció varios centros logísticos en la línea de contacto donde las personas de los territorios ocupados podían obtener servicios administrativos, comprar productos ucranianos, etc. *


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ago 2022)

Hace tiempo que perdieron el sentido del ridículo.

Como 3 bombas de Hiroshima. Algún purista me dirá que 1 TN de munición no es una TN de TNT. Pues una bomba de Hiroshima, oiga.

Cuando leo por aquí que en la prensa occidental mienten como bellacos me descojono. No les llegan a estos a la altura de los zapatos.

Pravda Moscú hoy.

*Tropas rusas destruyeron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas por la OTAN cerca de Nikolaev*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también destruyeron un lanzador del sistema de defensa aérea Buk-M1 y cinco depósitos de municiones en la RPD.


Se destruyó el arsenal en la región de Voznesensk de la región de Nikolaev, donde se almacenaron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas recientemente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por los países de la OTAN”, dijo en una sesión informativa.

Además, las tropas rusas destruyeron *un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1, cinco depósitos de municiones en la República Popular de Donetsk y también atacaron tres puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. en 173 distrito*s.






Bomba Hiroshima

"*La explosión de Little Boy liberó unos 15 kilotones de energía, equivalentes a 15.000 toneladas de TNT"*


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #5 . Putin solo quería la neutralidad y la desnazificación de Ucrania, no iba por el cambio de régimen

Método 4: usar eufemismos para desdibujar el significado de lo que está pasando en la realidad (del mismo modo, los rusos llaman a la guerra "una operación especial")

A diferencia de Rusia, Ucrania es una democracia. Por lo tanto, depende del pueblo de Ucrania y sus representantes electos decidir sobre los sindicatos militares u otros a los que Ucrania se unirá o no. Ninguna otra nación puede obligar a los ucranianos a adoptar ciertas políticas internas o externas. 

El mito sobre los nazis en Ucrania no se sostiene: en Ucrania, a diferencia de otros países, los partidos de extrema derecha obtienen sistemáticamente menos del 2 % de los votos electorales. Por el contrario, la Rusia de hoy es un estado fascista . En sus inútiles intentos de presentar a los ucranianos como nazis, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Lavrov , llegó a acusar al pueblo judío de antisemitismo.

La mentira de que Rusia no pretende un “cambio de régimen” en Ucrania ha sido desacreditada varias veces por los propios rusos: por ejemplo , Putin en febrero , Lavrov en abril , Lavrov en julio . De hecho, llamar al gobierno elegido democráticamente de Ucrania “un régimen” es una ilustración del método 1: acusar a la otra parte de lo que hace Rusia (o de las características que tiene). *


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Perfil Falso
> 
> 
> Divulgación y geopolitica
> ...



Entre que la prensa acusara a Rusia de atacar la central nuclear y que los ucranianos saben que nunca recuperaran esos territorios, les importa una mierda que una nube radiactiva contamine personas, tierras y acuiferos de Novorrusia y Crimea.

PD- Zelensky es un criminal de guerra atacando centrales nucleares, esto nunca habia ocurrido antes.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas han informado de que las tropas rusas en Donbás eliminaron a otro miembro de las Fuerzas Especiales de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, el capitán nativo de la región de Lviv Oleksandr Sobolev.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La organización de derechos humanos Amnistía Internacional dijo que lamentaba la reacción negativa de Kiev al informe sobre las violaciones de las leyes de la guerra por parte de Ucrania, pero no se retractó de sus conclusiones.*
> 
> Como informamos anteriormente, la organización señaló la colocación de equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en escuelas y hospitales.
> Según el informe, en 22 de las 29 escuelas que visitaron en las regiones del sureste de Ucrania había personal de las Fuerzas Armadas o equipos y armas militares ucranianos.
> ...



Eso podría significar que 'alguien' le ha enviado un aviso. Digo.


----------



## riggedd (7 Ago 2022)

Nueva arma para provocar desastres ambientales, solo falta que caigan aquí, para provocar incendios


----------



## El Veraz (7 Ago 2022)

El Chiringuito genocida de la TV rusa


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #6. Ucrania prohibió los partidos de oposición y el idioma ruso

Método: combinación de los métodos 1 y 3 (es decir, los partidos de oposición están prohibidos en Rusia, mientras que el idioma ruso está permitido en Ucrania)

Ucrania prohibió los partidos prorrusos solo en abril de 2022, después de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia. Desafortunadamente, antes de eso, estos partidos que son literalmente enemigos del estado ucraniano estaban en el parlamento (algunos representantes de estos partidos aún permanecen en el parlamento). El idioma ruso no está prohibido, hay muchas personas que hablan ruso incluso hoy en día, aunque después de la invasión a gran escala, muchos comenzaron a cambiar al ucraniano para no hablar el idioma del agresor. 

Además, aunque muchos ucranianos hablan ruso, esta no es su elección consciente (y no los convierte en rusos). Este es el resultado de muchas décadas de políticas de rusificación que tomaron diferentes formas pero persiguieron el mismo objetivo: borrar la identidad ucraniana.

El idioma ucraniano está protegido por ley, y muchos países tienen leyes similares que protegen sus idiomas nativos (oficiales). Es cierto que Ucrania ha prohibido algunas películas y libros rusos, los productos de propaganda que humillaron a Ucrania y a los ucranianos y/o promovieron la “gran Rusia”. 

De hecho, una de las “justificaciones” de la invasión rusa provistas por Putin fue la “protección de los hablantes de ruso”. Sin embargo, ahora se puede ver lo que realmente significa esta “protección” en Kharkiv , Mariupol , Mykolaiv , Kherson y otras ciudades y pueblos del este y sur de Ucrania, en su mayoría de habla rusa. *


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Pero tu sabes que no existe...eso si, tambien sabes que yo tengo necesidad de creer...

Me parece que confundes saber ...con suponer.

Como no podia ser de otro modo, yo tambien respeto a quien me respete.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Nueva arma para provocar desastres ambientales, solo falta que caigan aquí, para provocar incendios



Es usted rápido pillándolas, resulta inquietante la velocidad meteórica de los incendios de este año en España, siempre cerca y afectando a zonas pobladas, los testigos informan de una inusual velocidad del fuego.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

US Anti-Radiation Missile Makes Surprise Appearance In Ukraine (Photos)


The US has reportedly supplied Kiev Forces with advanced anti-radiation missiles in a bid to weaken air defenses providing cover...




southfront.org










_Vista de un misil antirradiación de alta velocidad AGM-88 mcounted bajo el ala de un avión F-4G Phantom II "Wild Weasel" del 37º Ala de Cazas Tácticos. Por SSGT. SCOTT STEWART \N - Ejército de EE.UU._


Un misil antirradiación estadounidense aparece por sorpresa en Ucrania (fotos)


(Trad. DeepL)
07/08/2022

*Al parecer, Estados Unidos ha suministrado a las fuerzas de Kiev misiles antirradiación avanzados en un intento de debilitar las defensas aéreas que dan cobertura a la actual operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania.*

El 7 de agosto, fuentes rusas compartieron fotos que mostraban los restos de un misil antirradiación AGM-88 de fabricación estadounidense, que supuestamente fue lanzado por las fuerzas de Kiev, cerca de una posición de los militares rusos en una parte no especificada de Ucrania.

El AGM-88 fue diseñado para detectar, atacar y destruir radares y transmisores. El sistema de guiado proporcional que se centra en las emisiones de radar del enemigo tiene una antena fija y un cabezal buscador en la nariz del misil. Un motor cohete de propulsión sólida sin humo propulsa el misil a velocidades superiores a Mach 2,0. El misil tiene un alcance mínimo de 25 kilómetros y un alcance máximo de hasta 150 kilómetros.













Estados Unidos no ha anunciado que vaya a suministrar misiles AGM-88 a Ucrania. Sin embargo, el ministro de Defensa de Kiev, Oleksii Reznikov, dijo en julio que Ucrania recibirá misiles antirradiación, que hasta ahora no estaban en el arsenal de sus fuerzas.

El AGM-88 puede ser lanzado desde varios aviones de combate occidentales avanzados, ninguno de los cuales está en servicio en la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Es posible que las fuerzas de Kiev hayan estado disparando misiles AGM-88 desde lanzadores terrestres.

Israel utilizó una táctica similar para disparar los misiles antirradiación AGM-45 Shrike y AGM-78 Standard lanzados desde el aire en los años 70 y 80.

Aunque los lanzadores terrestres ofrecen una solución, limitarán considerablemente las capacidades del AGM-88. Dado que el misil se lanza sin la ventaja de la velocidad de un avión o de su gran altitud, su alcance será considerablemente menor.

No está claro qué versión del AGM-88 se suministró a Ucrania. La versión más reciente del misil, el AGM-88E AARGM, cuenta con el software más reciente, capacidades mejoradas destinadas a contrarrestar la desconexión del radar enemigo y un radar pasivo que utiliza un buscador activo adicional de ondas milimétricas.

Es probable que los misiles antirradar recién adquiridos por Kiev no tengan ningún impacto real en el campo de batalla debido a la densidad de las defensas aéreas rusas y a la fuerte presencia de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas sobre Ucrania. Es probable que estos misiles hayan sido suministrados por EE.UU. sólo para mermar a los militares rusos.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Ya sabes que han usado un dron diseminador de bombas incendiarias...una pareja de ancianos de Zamora creo que entregaron una de esas bombas incendiarias a la benemerita...


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *...Tropas rusas destruyeron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas por la OTAN cerca de Nikolaev...*



A alguien se le quedó pegado el dátil al teclado, o desconoce el sistema métrico...
En realidad se trataba de 45 toneladas=45.000 kilos.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Hay que vender la calentologia...para que haya mas CLEVER TOGETHER...mas Carmenes...mas gleba.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #7. Ucrania está dividida entre oriente y occidente, hablantes de ruso y ucraniano

Método 5: promover la narrativa de “Ucrania como estado fallido”

Rusia ha estado tratando de presentar a Ucrania como un estado dividido durante años . El autor de una de esas campañas de “división” fue la misma persona que elaboró el plan para el genocidio de ucranianos publicado por RIA Novosti, un medio del gobierno ruso, a principios de abril de 2022, después de que se descubriera la masacre de Bucha. 

A pesar de todos los esfuerzos, Rusia nunca tuvo éxito. Si bien los ucranianos hablan diferentes idiomas y tienen diferentes puntos de vista políticos, tienen valores comunes: valoran su libertad y su estado. Por eso salen a la calle cuando el gobierno viola sus derechos o la ley y protegen su tierra cuando Rusia la ataca. De hecho, el este y el sur de Ucrania solían tener más hablantes de ruso y brindar un mayor apoyo a los partidos prorrusos. Sin embargo, a pesar de lo que dice la propaganda rusa, no existe discriminación en Ucrania por idioma o etnia (a diferencia de Rusia). 

Si bien se reconoce que muchos ucranianos hablan ruso, también se deben comprender las razones de ello. Estas razones son políticas genocidas contra los ucranianos implementadas por Rusia durante siglos. Uno puede recordar la prohibición del idioma ucraniano en el siglo XIX y su supresión en el siglo XX; hambre artificial y deportaciones en la primera mitad del siglo XX (los rusos étnicos ocuparon casas de ucranianos que murieron de hambre, fueron reprimidos o deportados), muchos millones de ucranianos asesinados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, constantes represiones contra las élites ucranianas, promoción de la “gran” cultura rusa y al mismo tiempo humillación de la lengua, la cultura y las artes ucranianas, etc. Por lo tanto, la rusificación de Ucrania no es un fenómeno natural, es el resultado de políticas muy brutales implementadas por el imperio ruso, también conocido como URSS.*


----------



## dabuti (7 Ago 2022)

Amnistía Internacional reconoce uso civiles por nazis en UCRANIA.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

Si quieres un reporte bueno pero difícil de seguir ya que se deben de conocer los nombres de multitud de ciudades y pueblos os lo pongo, son unos 23 minutos de información sobrecargada y con una voz sin entonación, este se va actualizando cada 24 horas, por la noche en el mismo canal de Odysee hay otro más tranquilo con mapas ucranianos y rusos, de otro reportero, me salto la mitad por ser demasiado parlanchín pero ayuda con los mapas, así como el que pongo aquí se ciñe a las noticias pro-rusas, el otro siendo pro-ruso se apoya mucho en el mapa Ucraniano y hace sus pinitos como estratega, ambos son buenos y buscan la realidad, si los rusos caen lo dicen.

Añadir que ambos son reporteros de sillón pero van contrastando la información para dar un buen reporte.

Ahí va el tocho:


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hace tiempo que perdieron el sentido del ridículo.
> 
> Como 3 bombas de Hiroshima. Algún purista me dirá que 1 TN de munición no es una TN de TNT. Pues una bomba de Hiroshima, oiga.
> 
> ...



Lo que sí es un cachondeo es que me ha dado por curiosidad ver si la suma da la fecha de 33, como los grados en la masonería, y sí, *DA 33*.

6+8+1+9+4+5= 33


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Ago 2022)

Que levante la mano aquel que piense que farlopensky
está dirigiendo Ucrania para buscar lo mejor para su pueblo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A alguien se le quedó pegado el dátil al teclado, o desconoce el sistema métrico...
> En realidad se trataba de 45 toneladas=45.000 kilos.



Pues que el principal periódico de Rusia titulé 45.000 toneladas de municiones en lugar de 45.000 kg sería como para ir a mear y no echar ni gota.

Yo lo veo más a un intento desesperado de levantar la moral de la población en un momento de falta de noticias y paralización en el frente.

Lo que aquí llamamos "la serpiente del verano"










Российские войска уничтожили 45 тысяч тонн поставленных НАТО боеприпасов под Николаевом


Также ВС РФ уничтожили в ДНР пусковую установку ЗРК «Бук-М1» и пять складов боеприпасов




www.kp.ru






"
*Tropas rusas destruyeron 45.000 toneladas de municiones suministradas por la OTAN cerca de Nikolaev*


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *"En cuanto a Brittney Griner, tenemos la intención de tomar medidas extraordinarias para llevarla a casa" (c) Administración Biden*
> 
> 1. Anteriormente, Estados Unidos dijo que había "hecho una oferta sustancial a Rusia para intercambiar a Bout por Whelan y Griner". La contraoferta de Rusia -añadir a Krasikov, acusado de matar al militante checheno Khangoshvili, al intercambio- fue calificada de "poco seria" por Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



Esas cosas absurdas y desgraciadas de la guerra. Una joven atleta, sin demasiadas luces. por lo que se ve. metida en un follón y usada como moneda de cambio y pelele estrafalario por su gobierno y el otro. Al menos sigue viva e indemne. Posiblemente hasta la traten mejor de lo que harían los gusanos con una rusa equivalente.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #8. Rusia está de espaldas a la pared y, por lo tanto, necesita algo de rampa de salida (para salvar las apariencias)

Método 2: promover el mito de “Rusia como superpotencia”

Tal vez, la mejor refutación para este mito la proporciona Timothy Snyder, quien explica que cuando pierde, Putin simplemente tergiversará la realidad televisiva y persuadirá a los rusos de que Rusia ganó. 

Los rusos no necesitan una rampa de salida porque no tienen el muro a sus espaldas. Tienen 17 millones de kilómetros cuadrados donde pueden vivir y prosperar. Mientras los ucranianos luchan por su existencia (y al mismo tiempo protegen a Europa), Putin lucha por una mítica “gran Rusia”, y muchos soldados rusos no tienen idea de por qué luchan (sin embargo, se les permite saquear, violar y cometer otros crímenes de guerra en Ucrania). *


----------



## riggedd (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es usted rápido pillándolas, resulta inquietante la velocidad meteórica de los incendios de este año en España, siempre cerca y afectando a zonas pobladas, los testigos informan de una inusual velocidad del fuego.



Llevo muchos años entre ustedes, algo se me debe de pegar, gracias.


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mito #6. Ucrania prohibió los partidos de oposición y el idioma ruso
> 
> Método: combinación de los métodos 1 y 3 (es decir, los partidos de oposición están prohibidos en Rusia, mientras que el idioma ruso está permitido en Ucrania)
> 
> ...



Mito#6

Hechos: Zelenski puso bajo arresto domiciliario a su rival, a Viktor Medvedchuk, presidente del principal partdo de la oposición en mayo de 2021 (10 meses de la "operación especial")

Algo así como si Sanchez, decide que Feijóo es un traídor, le cuelga la etiqueta de "facha" y le detiene...
¿Seguro que le parece a usted muy democrático, verdad??


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Es que, por lo que dicen, se trata como siempre de niños palestinos corriendo agresivamente hacia el punto donde tenían que caer pacíficamente los misiles. Ya sabes cómo son los palestinos de agresivos en estas cosas.



Su falta de respeto hacia los explosivos y los proyectiles es insultante. Yo no sé qué clase de educación les dan sus padres.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Mito#6
> 
> Hechos: Zelenski puso bajo arresto domiciliario a su rival, a Viktor Medvedchuk, presidente del principal partdo de la oposición en mayo de 2021 (10 meses de la "operación especial")
> 
> ...



No intente debatir con ese engendro, es un troll otánico, sus aberraciones superan todo lo superable, y si no le gusta lo que le dicen, se limita a lanzar insultos infantiles, envíelo a la nevera, a ver si viendo que nadie le lee, se aburre y se va a que le de por culo su amado Zopenski


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Hoy si no he visto media docena de todoterrenos de alta gama, con todos los extras inimaginables (hablamos de vehículos de más de 100k€) con matrícula Ucraniana....me quedaría corto. Y todos conducidos por tipos de menos de 35 años...con edad militar de sobra. Lo dicho, la guerra de Ucrania es para pobres visto lo visto. Los demás, haciéndose fotos con Vogue y por la costa española disfrutando de buen vino y buena comida.



El frente siempre es para los pobres.


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2022)

Culpa de Putin


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A alguien se le quedó pegado el dátil al teclado, o desconoce el sistema métrico...
> En realidad se trataba de 45 toneladas=45.000 kilos.



La noticia es del Ministerio de Defensa Ruso:

"*Esto fue anunciado en una sesión informativa por el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov*'









МО РФ: под Николаевом уничтожен склад ВСУ с 45 тысячами тонн боеприпасов


В арсенале в районе Вознесенки хранились боеприпасы, которые поставил НАТО.




m-tvzvezda-ru.cdn.ampproject.org






"*Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: un almacén de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con 45.000 toneladas de municiones fue destruido cerca de Nikolaev"*

Destruido: un lanzador del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1 en el área del asentamiento de Chasov Yar de la República Popular de Donetsk, cinco depósitos de municiones, incluido un depósito de municiones equipado en una de las tiendas del Santa República. Además, se destruyó un arsenal en la región de Voznesensk de la región de Nikolaev, donde se almacenaron 45.000 toneladas de municiones, recientemente suministradas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por los países de la OTAN”, dijo Konashenkov.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Mito #9 . Rusia no puede perder y Occidente no puede ganar esta guerra

Método 2: promover el mito de “Rusia como superpotencia”

De hecho, Occidente no solo puede ganar: tiene que ganar esta guerra si quiere la paz en las próximas décadas y si quiere preservar el orden mundial basado en reglas. Además, Ucrania ha demostrado que conquistar a Rusia es más fácil de lo que se pensaba. Occidente solo necesita ser valiente y unido. Además, la victoria de las democracias es la única esperanza de países como Taiwán, que tienen un vecino agresivo mucho más grande.*


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Amnistía Internacional reconoce uso civiles por nazis en UCRANIA.



Reportaje al completo con biolaboratorios incluidos, como veis en nacional.cat hay inclusión completa del castellano, joder que no somos tan malos


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pues como cuando decían que los soldados rusos violaban a niños de 1 año ...



Eso es imposible, Putin y su camarilla desayunan todos los bebés recién nacidos. Lo que sí es cierto es que los soldados rusos al no tener niños que violar, sodomizan sin piedad osos de peluche.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No intente debatir con ese engendro, es un troll otánico, sus aberraciones superan todo lo superable, y si no le gusta lo que le dicen, se limita a lanzar insultos infantiles, envíelo a la nevera, a ver si viendo que nadie le lee, se aburre y se va a que le de por culo su amado Zopenski



Engendro lo seras tú chinazo de MIELDA........ troll putiniano.....por cierto ya has vuelto de la MAMADA matinal al ruso y al chino.........


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mito #6. Ucrania prohibió los partidos de oposición y el idioma ruso
> 
> Método: combinación de los métodos 1 y 3 (es decir, los partidos de oposición están prohibidos en Rusia, mientras que el idioma ruso está permitido en Ucrania)
> 
> ...



Mito#6

El idioma Ruso es el idioma de la inmensa mayoría de los habitantes de Ucrania.
Las leyes y decretos en este país se redactan en ruso porque de otra forma no resultarían inteligibles.
Y todo ello pese a una agresiva política de restauración o imposición (como prefiera) del Ucraniano, sólo por razones nacionalistas, para establecer un hecho diferencial y en contra de la realidad de la sociedad.

Por cierto, idioma que NO habla ni el propio Zelenski


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Y Mito #10 . Se desconoce cuál podría ser la victoria de Ucrania

Método 5: promover la narrativa de “Ucrania como estado fallido”

La victoria de Ucrania significa restaurar la integridad territorial de Ucrania dentro de sus fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas y garantizar que Ucrania pueda reconstruirse de manera segura después. Esto significa que los ucranianos no mueren y los activos ucranianos no son destruidos por misiles o artillería rusos. La victoria de Ucrania será también la victoria del mundo libre, de todos los países que creen que el mundo debe regirse por reglas y negociaciones y no por la ley de la selva.*

comida para llevar

En este artículo consideramos solo una fracción de los mitos que Rusia difunde o los métodos que utiliza. Como se discutió anteriormente, la red de "Russland verstehers" o agentes rusos (se den cuenta o no) es bastante amplia. Sin embargo, la realidad es muy simple: Rusia ha iniciado la guerra más grande en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial (y ayudó a desencadenar dos guerras mundiales anteriores). Rusia utiliza los crímenes de guerra como método de guerra. Cometió crímenes de guerra en Siria , Georgia y Chechenia , pero nunca fue castigado por ello. Rusia es un estado agresivo que utiliza métodos terroristas y apoya el terrorismo en todo el mundo. Debe ser reconocido oficialmente como un estado terrorista y tratado en consecuencia.

El terrorismo depende de la comunicación para lograr sus objetivos. Por lo tanto, es hora de dejar de escuchar a Rusia oa los hablantes prorrusos. Es hora de deshacerse de las astillas rusas y comenzar a escuchar a las personas que sufrieron a causa de Rusia: ucranianos y otros europeos del este, georgianos y chechenos, finlandeses y kazajos, y muchos otros. Es hora de restablecer la justicia y hacer que Rusia rinda cuentas, lo que solo será posible después de su derrota militar. Esto salvará millones de vidas, en Ucrania y en todo el mundo.


----------



## Harman (7 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esas cosas absurdas y desgraciadas de la guerra. Una joven atleta, sin demasiadas luces. por lo que se ve. metida en un follón y usada como moneda de cambio y pelele estrafalario por su gobierno y el otro. Al menos sigue viva e indemne. Posiblemente hasta la traten mejor de lo que harían los gusanos con una rusa equivalente.




Para la administración Biden tiene mucho valor por ser mujer negra y lesbiana. 
Y rescatarla de los malvados rusos venderá mucho para sus lerdas bases.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Y Mito #10 . Se desconoce cuál podría ser la victoria de Ucrania
> 
> Método 5: promover la narrativa de “Ucrania como estado fallido”
> 
> ...



Más como Rusia necesitamos.


----------



## Mabuse (7 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Para la administración Biden tiene mucho valor por ser mujer negra y lesbiana.
> Y rescatarla de los malvados rusos venderá mucho para sus lerdas bases.



Como persona no vale nada para ellos, como propaganda les dura lo que tarde en darse la gente cuenta de que están alargando las negociaciones para montar una campaña publicitaria. Si la chica vuelve, espero que le de tiempo a vender los derechos a netflix. Pero tendría su gracia que se cambiara de bando y se apuntara al equipo olímpico ruso.


----------



## Eslacaña (7 Ago 2022)

Esto ya empieza a dar vergüenza ajena. Que buen trabajo hicieron con la LOGSE. Nos toman por tontos. De aquellos polvo, estos lodos.









Usar el aire acondicionado por debajo de 24 grados es malo para la salud y el bolsillo


Una guía de uso de la climatización: cuánto cuesta y cómo utilizarla para no derrochar




elpais.com





Ya me imagino la situación en una oficina, a uno se le ocurre poner el aire a 22 0 23 y lo mirarán como un bicho raro, peor aún, lo pondrán de vuelta y media.
Dan ganas de poner el aire a 19 para que Putin gane la pu... guerra.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

La opinión de The Times sobre el informe sobre Ucrania de Amnistía Internacional: los propagandistas de Putin.

Amnistía Internacional se ha convertido en un portavoz de propaganda del régimen de Vladimir Putin, calumniando a las víctimas de la agresión rusa, según la edición británica de The Times.


Dedicada a informar sobre los casos de presos de conciencia, Amnistía Internacional ha tomado una posición firme esta semana para socavar su credibilidad sirviendo como portavoz de la propaganda del régimen de Putin… 
Los miembros de la organización donan generosamente dinero y tiempo, creyendo que están ayudando a las víctimas de persecución, pero Amnistía ahora exhibe una triste indiferencia hacia la opresión. Habiendo sido suave con el crimen y el fascismo, debe tener la decencia de abandonar la escena".

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/t...ists-kcf3m5ww0


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya sabes que han usado un dron diseminador de bombas incendiarias...una pareja de ancianos de Zamora creo que entregaron una de esas bombas incendiarias a la benemerita...



El año aquel que Grecia estaba ardiendo por los cuatro costados, tanto alli como en España detuvieron a piromanos magrebies y arabes, se publico en la prensa y a partir de entonces silencio, ni un moro incendiario sale en las noticias, sera una casualidad, sera...

PD- El uso de drones les da mas impunidad y distancia de seguridad para alejarse del incendio.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

*Off-topic pecaminoso.*

Me acuso de tomar ayer un buen baño, no ducha, de agua caliente y de poner el aire acondicionado a 21ºC, ahora volveré a ponerlo un buen rato.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Ago 2022)

Y yo tb repito...que cojones sabras tu porque cada cual que no tuvo hijos...decidio, no pudo...o paso de tenerlos???

*¿Y donde he dicho yo que se que el mundo TODO deja de tener hijos por las mismas razones que yo? Semejante barbaridad sería un enorme engreimiento más propio de usted acaso. Si pienso que un sentimiento existencialista esta instalado en Occidente y comulga con lo que yo he dicho y que no es sino preguntarse hacia nuestros adentros ¿Que hacemos aqui, arrojados al mundo,condenados a la muerte y en espera de la misma? Además de pegarnos tiros y soportar troles como usted*

QUE COJONES SABRAS TU...Y DURO Y DALE...ESO SI, DANDO CLASES DE MORAL....MORAL QUE NI TENEIS, NI SABEIS LO QUE ES...pero pontificando vuestro heroico impulso salvador del mundo...a base de que no nazcan españoles de españoles....pero si nazcan españoles de bastardos impostados islamicos, MOROS Y NEGROS.

*Solo usted sabe de moral. Háganos cinco céntimos y sorprendan os. Yo no doy clases ninguna diga usted lo que diga, porque a mi me han dicho aqui que soy nihilista, y los nihilista no tienen principios morales 
Y no se equivoque que yo no quiero que nazcan ni moros, ni negros, ni blancos, al menos en la cantidad y gratuidad con que algunas de estas culturas lo hacen *

Sois la hez, una desgracia para España y los españoles...sois la garantia de la desaparicion del pais.

*¿Sois? Sufre usted de alguna forma de paranoia amigo, un delirio querulante. El País por mi no desaparecerá, mejorará, la misma riqueza repartida entre menos gente. Y si tiene que desaparecer tampoco pasa nada, ya paso con Grecia y Roma, y tantos otros. No se traumatizado no pasa absolutamente nada keep calma. Respire hondo y relajese*

o
Lastima vuestra madre no hubiese decidido tambien abortaros...para lo que habeis servido...ni madres, ni padres, ni hombres, ni mujeres, ni nada de nada...tu seguro seras gender fluid o mas maricon que un palomo cojo...por los andares se te ve.

*Pues si, ojalá. Pero peor fue lo de la suya pariendole a usted: hete aquí la pura imagen del amargado ahíto de vino malo, parió el jubilo y la algarabía encarnadas en semejante engendro. Para parirle a usted no hacía falta alforjas, fue una auténtica sinrazón del destino, pero uno más entre muchos. No se preocupe que no es nada original.*

Y si, en tu caso, por zote, presuntuoso, soberbio y resabido...cuando pongo mayusculas TE GRITO!!!

*El único aquí que ha demostrado sus cualidades de soberbio, engreído vanidoso y atrabiliario, mi querido señor, es usted*

A ver si un dia os vais a la mierda...y nos dejais vivir en paz...no hay cosa peor que un rojo sonrosado que se cree la crem de la crem...no hay quien os soporte.

*Y dale al plural, pesao ¿Con quien habla?
Usted será azul, negro o arcoiris, no te jode el bobo *
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Y Mito #10 . Se desconoce cuál podría ser la victoria de Ucrania
> 
> Método 5: promover la narrativa de “Ucrania como estado fallido”
> 
> ...



Mito#10

Calificar de "estado fallido" a un régimen que lleva más de ocho años bombardeando a un tercio de su población, resulta hasta piadoso:











Estado fallido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





("Estado genocida" resulta más adecuado)


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

HIMARS redujo a cenizas 10 almacenes clave del ejército de Putin .

El ataque de Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyó dos puestos de mando del ejército de ocupación de la Federación Rusa en Chernobaevka, al norte de Kherson. Además, cinco bases rusas volaron por los aires: en Snezhny, Donetsk, Kherson, Gladkovka y Zaporozhye.
Las tropas ucranianas también "desmilitarizaron" tres depósitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF con municiones en Makeevka, Kherson y Energodar.


----------



## Eslacaña (7 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El frente siempre es para los pobres.



Hay películas de Kubrik que los años las mejoran. Ves Sendero de Gloria y ves 1917, y te quedas con la primera. Igual 2001:Una odisea en el espacio, marcó como debían ser, tecnicamente, las películas serias sobre temas de ciencia ficción, tema monolito aparte.


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y yo tb repito...que cojones sabras tu porque cada cual que no tuvo hijos...decidio, no pudo...o paso de tenerlos???
> QUE COJONES SABRAS TU...Y DURO Y DALE...ESO SI, DANDO CLASES DE MORAL....MORAL QUE NI TENEIS, NI SABEIS LO QUE ES...pero pontificando vuestro heroico impulso salvador del mundo...a base de que no nazcan españoles de españoles....pero si nazcan españoles de bastardos impostados islamicos, MOROS Y NEGROS.
> 
> 
> ...



Si lees de alguien que no quiere hijos y te cuenta batallitas de que es una decisión meditada y por el medio ambiente y por no hacerle sufrir en este malvado mundo.....ya sabes....gilipollas al volante. Este mundo está lleno de blanditos y blanditas....que les da miedito responsabilizarse de alguien en su santa y egoísta vida. Te pueden dar mil y una razones....no me vale ninguna.


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Culpa de Putin



Lo próximo para ahorrar es dar la vuelta a las bragas y calzoncillos. De Lunes a Miércoles por un lado, de Jueves a Sábado por el otro. Y el Domingo , pues el día a lo loco...sin ropa interior.


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic pecaminoso.*
> 
> Me acuso de tomar ayer un buen baño, no ducha, de agua caliente y de poner el aire acondicionado a 21ºC, ahora volveré a ponerlo un buen rato.



Y tendrás bolsas de hielo en la nevera además....puto rico capitalista ...


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mito #8. Rusia está de espaldas a la pared y, por lo tanto, necesita algo de rampa de salida (para salvar las apariencias)
> 
> Método 2: promover el mito de “Rusia como superpotencia”
> 
> ...



Mito 8#

Le pido prestada su cita de Timothy Snyder, "quien explica que cuando pierde, Putin simplemente tergiversará la realidad televisiva y persuadirá a los rusos de que Rusia ganó"

Y es que vamos ganando, eso esta claro porque es lo que dice nuestra realidad televisiva, totalmente ajena a la caída del euro, a la inflación al superior al 10℅, al incremento de los precios de los combustibles, de la comida, a la pobreza energética y racionamientos futuros... y por supuesto al aumento del paro en la zona euro.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

"Enterrada" sería mas correcto.


----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Mito 8#
> 
> Le pido prestada su cita de Timothy Snyder, "quien explica que cuando pierde, Putin simplemente tergiversará la realidad televisiva y persuadirá a los rusos de que Rusia ganó"
> 
> Y es que vamos ganando, eso esta claro porque es lo que dice nuestra realidad televisiva, totalmente ajena a la caída del euro, a la inflación al superior al 10℅, al incremento de los precios de los combustibles, de la comida, a la pobreza energética y racionamientos futuros... y por supuesto al aumento del paro en la zona euro.



Los mismos medios que nos dicen una y otra vez que el Motomami es un discazo. Los medios que nos repiten de forma constante que dos y dos son cinco. Si a estas alturas, aún sigue habiendo gente que les cree... es su problema.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*En Kazajistán están nerviosos, piensan que están en la lista de Moscú.*

Ya han rechazado el reconocimiento a las repúblicas del Dombas, y el comentario de Medvedev de que su país es artificial y no existe les ha asustado.

https://thediplomat.com/2022/08/form...s-sovereignty/

Resultado aumento rápido del presupuesto militar, ampliación de las reservas,..., buscar relaciones con Europa, EE.UU., China, Azerbaiyán,...

https://www.intellinews.com/kazakhst...itters-251649/


----------



## Kill33r (7 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Imaginemos que provocan un desastre y el material radiactivo termina en el Dnieper, y de ahí en el Mar Negro. Pienso que (también) los turcos deberían de decir algo... y los moldavos, rumanos, búlgaros y georgianos. Además de que está conectado con el Mediterráneo.
> 
> A estas alturas, las centrales nucleares deberían de haber sido excluidas de cualquier tipo de ataque en una guerra en un tratado internacional conjunto.



Estoy no es Fortnite

En la revolución francesa en París se quemó de todoemos las 166 propiedades de la familia Rothschild

Que te crees que en la vida real no está todo prediseñado?

Sabes que las fábricas de forja y fundición de la familia walburg y du pont no fueron dañadas en la segunda guerra mundial?
Ni altos hornos

Ahora te preguntas porqué la central nuclear si


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Ago 2022)

Las hostias como panes que les están cayendo a los ukros este finde desde Artemovsk a Marinka son de traca.
Antes de fin de mes les quedan slaviansk y kramatorsk, que manden más jimars de gijoe de esos


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

El ex presidente ruso Dimitri Medvedev, actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de su país, sobre Ucrania:

*"Los odio. Son bastardos y escoria… Y mientras esté vivo, haré cualquier cosa para hacerlos desaparecer”. Permítanme repetirlo: haré cualquier cosa para que desaparezcan"* 


Joder, luego se sulfuran porque les llamas nazis e imperialistas como que quieren eliminar a los ucranianos que los consideran inferiores(limpieza etnica) destruir su cultura y colonizar el país como en Crimea, pero no son nazis aunque hagan cosas de nazis.


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mito #5 . Putin solo quería la neutralidad y la desnazificación de Ucrania, no iba por el cambio de régimen
> 
> Método 4: usar eufemismos para desdibujar el significado de lo que está pasando en la realidad (del mismo modo, los rusos llaman a la guerra "una operación especial")
> 
> ...




Mito #5:

Llamar democracia a un régimen nacido de un golpe de estado (Euromaidan), que desde el 2014 se dedica a encarcelar a la oposicion, cerrar medios de comunicación y bombardear a un tercio de su territorio... 

es, digamos, tener un concepto "demasiado amplio" de la misma.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo cada vez estoy más preocupado por el temita este. Esa central es gigantesca y puede hacer lo de Chernobyl una broma.



Imagínate lo bien que vendría a Pfizer
Moderna 
AstraZeneca 
Spunik 
Y jansen 

Una fuga radiactiva para quitarse de encima todos los cánceres de ARNm y células NK T +CD4 y +CD8 

Win win para eximirse los próximos 50 años


----------



## Impresionante (7 Ago 2022)

Gestapo

*Van directo a los apartamentos, comprueban cada uno": Lanzan una 'redada' para encontrar a residentes prorrusos en una ciudad ucraniana*

Los ucranianos están dispuestos a "hacer justicia por mano propia" contra los residentes prorrusos, afirmó la presidenta del Consejo Regional de Nikoláev.





Insignia de un policía ucranianoMiguel Medina / AFP

La ciudad ucraniana de Nikoláev recurrió este fin de semana a medidas drásticas para encontrar a los llamados "colaboracionistas" y "separatistas", como se refieren a las personas que tienen posturas prorrusas o ayudan a las fuerzas de Moscú de alguna manera, reporta UNIAN.

Así, en la ciudad se impuso un toque de queda desde las 23:00 del 5 de agosto hasta las 5:00 del 8 de agosto.






Moscú denuncia "redadas punitivas" de combatientes ucranianos contra civiles "prorrusos" en la región de Járkov

Anna Zamazéeva, presidenta del Consejo Regional de Nikoláev, relató que el proceso de la búsqueda de los opositores se divide en tres etapas: "encontrarlos, luego condenarlos y no dejarlos en libertad bajo fianza", ya que los ucranianos están dispuestos a "hacer justicia por mano propia contra ellos", aclaró.

"Todos los afectados, sus vecinos, sus seres queridos y sus familiares, cuyas casas han sido dañadas, cuyas vidas pacíficas han sido destruidas, descargan su ira contra los colaboracionistas", afirmó la funcionaria.
Zamazéeva explicó que la inspección de los ciudadanos tiene lugar en todas las viviendas de la localidad. "Van directamente a los apartamentos, comprueban cada uno de ellos, revisan los documentos y los teléfonos móviles, lo comprueban todo", indicó.

"La población está dividida en dos partes: hay quienes han abandonado la región y fueron inspeccionados [...] en los puestos de control. Los que se quedaron están siendo revisados ahora", detalló la presidenta del Consejo Regional de Nikoláev.

Según Zamazéeva, los residentes tratan con normalidad las inspecciones "porque entienden que se trata de la seguridad continua de toda la ciudad"


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Putin está brillante, ha conseguido justificar de pleno la OTAN y ahora va a hacer que todos los países que le rodean quieran orbitar en torno a Europa y EEUU.
Solo falta que Bielorrusia se alzase contra la putita de Putin y que los Chechenos se vuelvan a descontrolar, y Rusia ya es definitivamente Corea del Norte con más terreno y muchas menos tropas


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

*Kamala Harris llora lágrimas de cocodrilo por la sentencia de prisión por posesión de marihuana 
de Britney Griner, pero como AG encarceló a miles de personas por posesión de marihuana, 
las mantuvo en la cárcel para usarlas como mano de obra esclava, y se rió de su propio consumo 
de marihuana en la universidad. Una hipocresía vergonzosa.
*


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)

ATENCIÓN CONTENIDO MUY DELICADO PUEDE HERIR SU SENSIBILIDAD Y PROVOCAR NAÚSEAS Y MAREOS


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Mito #3 . Hubo un golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014 y la administración actual es antirrusa
> 
> Método 3: mentira descarada; culpar a la víctima
> 
> ...



Mito 3#:
El Euromaidan SI fue un golpe de estado.

En nuestro idioma ¿qué otro nombre recibe el hecho de derrocar a un presidente elegido democráticamente por la fuerza?


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Por esa regla de 3, Yugoslavia tenía que haber arrasado Eslovenia cuando se independizó. 

Por cierto,cosa que intentó hacer.


----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Mito #5:
> 
> Llamar democracia a un régimen nacido de un golpe de estado Maidan), que desde el 2014 se dedica a encarcelar a la oposicion, cerrar medios de comunicación y bombardear a un tercio de su territorio...
> 
> es, digamos, tener un concepto "demasiado amplio" de la misma.



Los demócratas a la carta... Democracia para lo que a mí me interese, para lo mío. Pero no para los demás.


----------



## crocodile (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

*Los simulacros militares del EPL alrededor de la isla de Taiwán debían terminar el domingo *
_*al mediodía, pero fueron prolongados. Es un desprecio hacia la advertencia de EEUU, Japón
y Australia. Para los chinos, en lo que respecta a la cuestión de Taiwán, estos tres países *_
*son un tigre de papel, un perro de papel y un gato de papel, en ese orden.

*


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Como he leído varias veces por aquí, si un dictadorzuelo se queda en su país, nadie de fuera irá a derrocarlo. Pero como se le ocurra salir con el ejército a otro territorio, que se prepare para la respuesta.


Suena cínico, pero la soberanía de cada país se respeta.


----------



## NPI (7 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Otro perfil UCROPITECO del estercolero azul


----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3, Yugoslavia tenía que haber arrasado Eslovenia cuando se independizó.



Tema bastante complejo para ti, el de la independencia de Eslovenia.


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por esa regla de 3, Yugoslavia tenía que haber arrasado Eslovenia cuando se independizó.
> 
> Por cierto,cosa que intentó hacer.



Por esa regla de tres ahora mismo estaríamos bombardeando Cataluña y el País Vasco.

(Pero como no somos ni un estado fallido ni unos psicópatas genocidas, no encarcelamos a la oposicion y nos sentamos a hablar)


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay películas de Kubrik que los años las mejoran. Ves Sendero de Gloria y ves 1917, y te quedas con la primera. Igual 2001:Una odisea en el espacio, marcó como debían ser, tecnicamente, las películas serias sobre temas de ciencia ficción, tema monolito aparte.



*Off-topic: A 2001 space odysey*

En esta película hay cantidad de referencias a mitos, místicas e incluso a la astrología citare tres.


*Pecado original*, las 2 tribus de simios conviven y solo se amenazan sin llegar a más, el final gana la que usa un arma para matar a su hermano simio. El libre albedrio y la conciencia sobreviene a un hecho violento, él ordenador de la nave Hal 9000 cobra conciencia cuando se equivoca y mata a un hombre de la tripulación, queriéndolo esconder incluso piensa matar a otros para que no la desconecten.
De la *mística sufí* (musulmana), una consciencia logra un plano superior cuando hace avanzar a otra: los simios lo consiguen gracias al rectángulo negro que les dio consciencia, los humanos al crear a Hal 9000 y este tomar consciencia.
Por último usa la* astrología* al final de la película donde se ven todos los planetas alineados y un feto regresando a la tierra, todos los planetas alineados significa cambio total en astrología.

Por si fuera casualidad:








5 planetas alineados: desfile planetario en junio de 2022


Se avecina un extraño desfile planetario: ¡cinco planetas del sistema solar se alinearán en el cielo! Descubra cómo ver este increíble evento astronómico.




starwalk.space




Y no son cinco sino siete planetas alineados lo que se ha producido en junio del 2022.


----------



## vettonio (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## piru (7 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Pongamos la cara del Diem al que se refiere (supongo):




"Diêm es recordado por su papel en el establecimiento de la República de Vietnam (Vietnam del Sur), siendo su primer presidente y manteniendo el poder de manera dictatorial desde 1955 hasta 1963. 
Al principio, el gobierno de Diêm contaba con el apoyo de los Estados Unidos,"











Ngô Đình Diệm - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (7 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



A estos les van a decir que Lugansk vuelva a Ucrania y corren a Putiniano hasta Alaska.


----------



## NPI (7 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#
> 
> 
> И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам
> ...



La DESGLOBALIZACIÓN que no el GOBALISMO es HAMBRE/MISERIA/MUERTE, ellos no lo entienden o se hacen los hinteligentes  , pero lo van a entender a la fuerza, pero por el camino desaparecerán varios centenares de millones de personas.
El proceso será el siguiente, que es el reescribir la historia para que las generaciones futuras vean que ellos eran los "buenos" y los otros los "malos".


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Estaba leyendo el articulo sobre que Kazajistán estaba reforzando lazos con la RPC y la OTAN, según leí la República Popular China tenía importantes intereses económicos en Ucrania, tierras negras, mineria, etc. Y les han dejado a los caballos rusos, y no neguemos que si la RPChina quiere además de nosotros acabarla, está guerra acabaría muy rápido para el hijoPutin. 

Obviamente el hijoPutin les habrá prometido mantener o ampliar sus intereses. Deberían tomar nota los kazajos, están rodeados de vecinos no confiables.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si lees de alguien que no quiere hijos y te cuenta batallitas de que es una decisión meditada y por el medio ambiente y por no hacerle sufrir en este malvado mundo.....ya sabes....gilipollas al volante. Este mundo está lleno de blanditos y blanditas....que les da miedito responsabilizarse de alguien en su santa y egoísta vida. Te pueden dar mil y una razones....no me vale ninguna.



Pero tiene lógica 

Esos seres de Luz, se extinguirán




Toda la vida Darwin ha sido el que pone todo en su sitio

Maricona loca=muere sin descendencia
Marica mala y vaga=muere sin descendencia
Hombre heterosexual sin hijos=muere sin descendencia
Mujer empoderada perrhijos y gathijos=Game over 
Vidas disfrutadas sin descendencia=linaje extinguido


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A estos les van a decir que Lugansk vuelva a Ucrania y corren a Putiniano hasta Alaska.



Ese territorio no volverá a Ucrania, de eso trata en parte la operación especial, de trocear un poco más a Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pero tiene lógica
> 
> Esos seres de Luz, se extinguirán
> 
> ...



Cosas de la evolución, es lo que algunos no han asimilado…


----------



## crocodile (7 Ago 2022)

Traidores a España, follayankees y pro otanicos, sois lo peor, espero que algún día lo paguéis por ir en contra de él país que os vio nacer.
Apoyar a OTAN/USA es querer a nuestros enemigos Anglos que desde siempre nos han atacado y arruinado nuestras vidas 

E N D O F O B O S, DAIS ASCO !!!
.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic pecaminoso.*
> 
> Me acuso de tomar ayer un buen baño, no ducha, de agua caliente y de poner el aire acondicionado a 21ºC, ahora volveré a ponerlo un buen rato.



Ten cuidao...a este paso no vas a salvar el mundo...


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y yo tb repito...que cojones sabras tu porque cada cual que no tuvo hijos...decidio, no pudo...o paso de tenerlos???
> 
> *¿Y donde he dicho yo que se que el mundo TODO deja de tener hijos por las mismas razones que yo? Semejante barbaridad sería un enorme engreimiento más propio de usted acaso. Si pienso que un sentimiento existencialista esta instalado en Occidente y comulga con lo que yo he dicho y que no es sino preguntarse hacia nuestros adentros ¿Que hacemos aqui, arrojados al mundo,condenados a la muerte y en espera de la misma? Además de pegarnos tiros y soportar troles como usted*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Del genero bobo eres tu...que vas pontificando desde tu pedestal sonrosado...

Mas bobo y no naces...vamos, creo que al ser tan tan rainbow warrior...tan tan especial...A TI TE CAGARON!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si lees de alguien que no quiere hijos y te cuenta batallitas de que es una decisión meditada y por el medio ambiente y por no hacerle sufrir en este malvado mundo.....ya sabes....gilipollas al volante. Este mundo está lleno de blanditos y blanditas....que les da miedito responsabilizarse de alguien en su santa y egoísta vida. Te pueden dar mil y una razones....no me vale ninguna.



Le contaré un secreto no es por el medio ambiente ni por una maldad intrínseca a la existencia y a la materia como afirmaron los gnósticos cataros, no nada de eso. Es por evitarles la experiencia de aguantar fundamentalistas intransigentes, liberticidas de pro, maleducados, y narcisistas presuntuosos que se creen poseedores de la VERDAD, sujetos del todo insufribles como parece ser usted y su interlocutor. Sin acritu  
Solo por eso ya está justificado


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Mito #5:
> 
> Llamar democracia a un régimen nacido de un golpe de estado (Euromaidan), que desde el 2014 se dedica a encarcelar a la oposicion, cerrar medios de comunicación y bombardear a un tercio de su territorio...
> 
> es, digamos, tener un concepto "demasiado amplio" de la misma.



Hay quienes la defienden a muerte...a la vista estan sus efectos sobre el borrego medio...

Pero ya ve...no creer en esta democracia...no creer en el sufragio universal...no creer en los partidos politicos...es ser un extremista.


----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Le contaré un secreto no es por el medio ambiente ni por una maldad intrínseca a la existencia y a la materia como a firmarán los gnósticos catarros, no nada de eso. Es por evitarles la experiencia de aguantar fundamentalistas intransigentes, maleducados, y narcisistas presuntuosos que se creen poseedores de la VERDAD, sujetos del todo insufribles como parece ser usted y su interlocutor. Sin acritu



Que generosidad la suya...Egoísmo puro....No se preocupe....si los trae al mundo...luego...no se lo va a creer...pero pasados unos años piensan ellos solitos y deciden por si mismos si el fundamentalista soy yo o usted. Pero claro, ya ha decidido usted previamente lo cómodo y fácil...y encima se quiere autoconvencer de lo generoso de su postura.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Le contaré un secreto no es por el medio ambiente ni por una maldad intrínseca a la existencia y a la materia como a firmarán los gnósticos catarros, no nada de eso. Es por evitarles la experiencia de aguantar fundamentalistas intransigentes, maleducados, y narcisistas presuntuosos que se creen poseedores de la VERDAD, sujetos del todo insufribles como parece ser usted y su interlocutor. Sin acritu



Se te ha visto el culo proyectando tus mierdas sobre los demas...y aun eres capaz de llamar narcisista presuntuoso a otro buen forero???

Tu bobo no eres...ERES UN PUTO SUBNORMAL!!!


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Al de la secta humanista le van más otras cosas y otras banderas...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Que generosidad la suya...Egoísmo puro....No se preocupe....si los trae al mundo...luego...no se lo va a creer...pero pasados unos años piensan ellos solitos y deciden por si mismos si el fundamentalista soy yo o usted. Pero claro, ya ha decidido usted previamente lo cómodo y fácil...y encima se quiere autoconvencer de lo generoso de su postura.



Mi postura no es generosa, acaso respetable. ¿La suya la cree generosa? Respetable lo será, porque yo se la respeto algo inconcebible en ustedes, respetar la libertad del otro en sus asuntos particulares.

¡Marditoh comunishtash liberticidash, gñe


----------



## El Veraz (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 Ago 2022)

Tu has debido salir del cubil de nachete...o de algun agujero semejante...

De ahi tu falta de autocritica...y hasta de decoro intelectual...

A tu lado..el conejito de duracell...un principiante!!!


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mi postura no es generosa, acaso respetable. ¿La suya la cree generosa? Respetable lo será, porque yo se la respeto algo inconcebible en ustedes, respetar la libertad del en sus asuntos particulares.



Lo de siempre. Que si mi libertad, que si el medio ambiente...todo menos reconocer que igualar a los hijos con los gatos no es algo ni natural, ni respetable.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Se te ha visto el culo proyectando tus mierdas sobre los demas...y aun eres capaz de llamar narcisista presuntuoso a otro buen forero???
> 
> Tu bobo no eres...ERES UN PUTO SUBNORMAL!!!




Yo no proyecto nada, doy mis opiniones como usted, acaso el que proyecta sus fantasmas interiores es usted con su zafiedad, su cólera y su falta de respeto, carne de psiquiatra.
Es por ello que ha quedado bien claro quien es el único anormal que ha arremetido de forma tan visceral y reiterada , quizás como consecuencia de algún fenómeno de sentimiento de inferioridad. Quiero ser indulgente con usted y no lo pondré en ignorados porque me conmueve en su triste mezquindad.


----------



## Egam (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No tengo a mano los argumentos, ni las condiciones como para darte una opinión al respecto, pero si conozco lo suficiente a los norteamericanos para saber que "la legalidad" es fundamental para ellos.
> 
> *Eso no significa que sean "buenos".*
> 
> ...



Tan legales como los británicos, pero tuercen las leyes (y los jueces) a su manera. Ejemplo el tribunal internacional de la Haya


----------



## Egam (7 Ago 2022)

OT.
No quería abrir este melón pero ya son tres "casualidades" en un día.
Estoy unos días de paso por Normandía, pues me he encontrado ya con tres familias de Ucranianos en edad militar comiendo mariscos en las terrazas.
Que dura es la guerra para algunos


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Aquí hasta dudan de lo del Harm en Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (7 Ago 2022)

Llega tarde este:

How China could leapfrog US chip-making bans


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

En el Donetsk bavovna ocupado temporalmente.

Los almacenes orcos están ardiendo


----------



## arriondas (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí hasta dudan de lo del Harm en Ucrania.



Imagino que Reinaldo nunca habría dicho en 1999 que el desempeño de la OTAN en los cielos yugoslavos fue muy decepcionante (que lo fue)... porque no le habrían pagado para soltar esas cosas. Que nos conocemos.


----------



## NPI (7 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Esto ya empieza a dar vergüenza ajena. Que buen trabajo hicieron con la LOGSE. Nos toman por tontos. De aquellos polvo, estos lodos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo Pais(BlackRock, Banco Santander y Amber Capital) 'siempre dicen la verdad'  .

Y los "comentarios" son del estilo de 20Trolas


----------



## delhierro (7 Ago 2022)

Interesante lectura.









Почему российская элита противится проведению спецоперации


"Цели спецоперации постепенно реализуются, при этом как-то непоследовательно и неуверенно, все время оглядываются на реакцию «западных партнеров», не принимаются решительные меры по нанесению ударов по штабам принятия решений и не разрушаются логистические коммуникации противника.За все время...




antimaydan.info





En gran parte , coincide con mi opinión desde 2014. Ahora allí se debe ver , claro y meridiano.


----------



## brunstark (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí hasta dudan de lo del Harm en Ucrania.



Con photoshop.........será con el móvil.
Eso no se lo traga nadie.


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

*Blinken en Taiwán: China se inclina hacia una solución violenta.*

El secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, dijo el sábado que las recientes acciones de China en relación con Taiwán muestran que Pekín se está alejando de la resolución pacífica de disputas y se está desplazando hacia la coacción y el uso de la fuerza.

En una conferencia de prensa en la capital de Filipinas, Manila, el sábado, el Secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, acusó a China de "irresponsible steps" Sobre la suspensión de los principales canales de comunicación con Washington.

https://www.euractiv.pl/section/poli...hiny-usa-azja/


----------



## pgas (7 Ago 2022)

mierdejon dijo:


> Como he leído varias veces por aquí, si un dictadorzuelo se queda en su país, nadie de fuera irá a derrocarlo. Pero como se le ocurra salir con el ejército a otro territorio, que se prepare para la respuesta.
> 
> 
> Suena cínico, pero la soberanía de cada país se respeta.





*10 de diciembre de 2018* Presidente de Ucrania Poroshenko P.A. rescindió unilateralmente el *Tratado "de amistad, cooperación y asociación entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania"*. Este tipo de tratados constituye para la Federación Rusa (como antes para la URSS) una *garantía de no agresión.*

_Under Article 2: In accord with provisions of the UN Charter and the obligations of the Final Act on Security and Cooperation in Europe, the High Contracting Parties shall respect each other′s territorial integrity and reaffirm the inviolability of the borders existing between them.[15][7]__[16]_


*21 de febrero de 2022 Ucrania ataca a la Federación Rusa.* A las *5:58* - un DRG y 2 BMP de infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cruzan la frontera de la Federación Rusa en el área del pueblo de Mityakinskaya , _región de Rostov, y _comienzan una pelea con los guardias fronterizos. Para destruirlos, los guardias fronterizos tuvieron que involucrar a la Guardia Rusa. A *las 9:50* a. m. , la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyó el puesto de control fronterizo de la Federación Rusa en la granja Shcherbakovo;

*22 de febrero de 2022* : la Federación de Rusia acepta *obligaciones para proteger *DNR y LNR. Putin V.V. firma las Leyes sobre la ratificación de los tratados de amistad, cooperación y asociación entre la Federación Rusa y las repúblicas de la RPD y LPR. Este es el mismo tipo de acuerdo que rescindió Poroshenko. Y es la base para el inicio del NWO *el 24 de febrero de 2022.*



**


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como he leído varias veces por aquí, si un dictadorzuelo se queda en su país, nadie de fuera irá a derrocarlo. Pero como se le ocurra salir con el ejército a otro territorio, que se prepare para la respuesta.
> 
> 
> Suena cínico, pero la soberanía de cada país se respeta.



Ni de coña.
La cosa en el mundo real funciona así:

Si el dirigente "no interesa", le cuelgo la etiqueta de "dictadorzuelo" y le organizo desde fuera una revolución de colorinchis para llevar la democracia.

(Ejemplo de libro: Yanukovich vs Euromaidán)


----------



## kelden (7 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Interesante lectura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toda la vida del señor el que tiene tiene las pistolas tiene el poder. Quién controla las pistolas en Rusia?


----------



## pemebe (7 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Esto ya empieza a dar vergüenza ajena. Que buen trabajo hicieron con la LOGSE. Nos toman por tontos. De aquellos polvo, estos lodos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre todo porque no dan ningún dato objetivo.

Aquí un articulo de 2018 donde te dicen cual es la temperatura ideal para el ser humano (con datos, estudios ...)





__





¿Cuál es la temperatura de confort para el ser humano?


¿Cuál es la temperatura de confort para el ser humano? - Cambio climático




foro.tiempo.com





Y la frase final es para enmarcar.





__





¿Cuál es la temperatura de confort para el ser humano?


¿Cuál es la temperatura de confort para el ser humano? - Cambio climático




foro.tiempo.com





Entonces yo me pregunto, ¿si la temperatura media del planeta es de 15º y la temperatura de confort del ser humano están *entre los 20ºC y los 23ºC,* no es mejor que se caliente el planeta a que se enfríe? ¿A qué se debe esa histeria colectiva temerosa del calor?


----------



## rejon (7 Ago 2022)

Hombre.....un referéndum hecho después de una invasión donde los invasores realizan el referéndum para anexionarse ese territorio...lo veo como un gran fraude.


----------



## piru (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>




Siguen sosteniendo lo que dijeron. Sólo lamentan haber hecho pupita a los follaukras:

“La prioridad de Amnistía Internacional en este y en cualquier conflicto es garantizar la protección de los civiles. De hecho, este fue nuestro único objetivo al publicar esta última investigación. ** Si bien respaldamos plenamente nuestros hallazgos **, lamentamos el dolor causado”.


----------



## coscorron (7 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Lo Pais(BlackRock, Banco Santander y Amber Capital) 'siempre dicen la verdad'  .
> 
> Y los "comentarios" son del estilo de 20Trolas



Han dicho 24 ... Pues se han equivocado, lo malo es usarlo por debajo de 27.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Nuestro camarada Zhu está salivando con la Camarada de la minifalda.


----------



## alexforum (7 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque esa no es la percepción que tienen allí, 100%. La cuestión en la vida no es lo que te pueda pasar en un hospital, sino las esperanzas de que tu vida cambie y que tu esfuerzo valga, evidentemente, la percepción es distinta, y más en paises donde ya han sufrido en carne propia el comunismo.
> 
> Es que, no sé, usas el mismo argumento simple una y otra vez, en Rumania acabaron con la tirania mediante sangre, eso demuestra muchas cosas.
> Ahora se están poniendo las pilas, tienen un sistema bastante atractivo para irte en cuanto a impuestos no demasiado altos y es un buen país, en Bucarest encuentras lo que en cualquiera a nivel de oferta y fuera, si es cierto que no hay un nivel de transporte como España, pero bueno....con tiempo y paciencia, te puedes mover
> ...






Homero+10 dijo:


> Culpa de Putin



Me da la risa solo de recordar que los que dicen que lavarte los sobacos y la minga en vez de ducharte, o que ventiles la ropa en vez de lavarla está bien, hace dos dias te decían que te lavarás las manos durante 30 segundos, usarás mascarilla y mantuvieras dos metros de distancia porque había un virus malísimo que nos iba a matar a todos


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Escucha pringao, Pelosi ha provocado la derrota en Ucrania, con China apoyando a Rusia, los Bastardos no tienen ninguna posibilidad, habeis perdido y lo sabeis.



Así China se hubiera puesto de lado de EEUU, Rusia no pude perder esta guerra, lo último que pasaría es que los Topol volarían hacia todo destino. Aún hay personas que no lo entienden.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

No mueve las piernas. La detonación al lado de la espalda debe haberle destrozado toda la columna vertebral. Curuosamente no ha recibido metralla en la cabeza.


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Igor Girkin no se corta un pelo a la hora de poner el grito en el cielo contra los inutiles de sus compatriotas. Lo dejo traducido para que se entienda bien:



- Que pasa se te acaban las fuentes?
- Seguimos esperando la contra-ofensiva Steiner.
- Estas igual que Zelenski en su bunker embadurnado de agentes psicotrópicos y estupefacientes y gritando, a Dios sabe quién, dónde se encuentra Steiner y Wenk: 

_* "¡Viene Wenck! ¡Viene Steiner! Los norteamericanos están combatiendo con los rusos en el Elba..." "*_


----------



## mazuste (7 Ago 2022)

Como ya se ha comentado anteriormente, China sigue subiendo el dial del compromiso
en su enfrentamiento con Taiwán, sobre todo con las declaraciones infames de EEUU. 
La TV china informa de que el EPL realizará maniobras periódicas al este de la línea 
mediana del estrecho de Taiwán. Además, apunta que las llamadas "aguas territoriales
de Taiwán" no existen. Mientras, China prolonga el ejercicio actual, hasta el 15 de agosto,
por lo menos. Osease: China está abriendo la lata de un segundo frente para el principal 
instigador de la "crisis" de Ucrania, EEUU.
Veremos como se desarrollan los acontecimientos a partir de ahora.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Si lees de alguien que no quiere hijos y te cuenta batallitas de que es una decisión meditada y por el medio ambiente y por no hacerle sufrir en este malvado mundo.....ya sabes....gilipollas al volante. Este mundo está lleno de blanditos y blanditas....que les da miedito responsabilizarse de alguien en su santa y egoísta vida. Te pueden dar mil y una razones....no me vale ninguna.



Yo lo que no entiendo es porque la gente no debe hacer lo que realmente le salga de la punta, ya que, al final es siempre lo más práctico. Criticar y estar dando por saco por lo que hace o deja de hacer los demás...a mi me parece ridículo...


----------



## alfonbass (7 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Me da la risa solo de recordar que los que dicen que lavarte los sobacos y la minga en vez de ducharte, o que ventiles la ropa en vez de lavarla está bien, hace dos dias te decían que te lavarás las manos durante 30 segundos, usarás mascarilla y mantuvieras dos metros de distancia porque había un virus malísimo que nos iba a matar a todos



Qué tiene que ver lo que yo he dicho con eso?


----------



## NPI (7 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Llega tarde este:
> 
> How China could leapfrog US chip-making bans



DeepL(traductor) *14 de julio de 2022* 


> NUEVA YORK - La industria china de los semiconductores ha quedado rezagada con respecto a Estados Unidos en cuanto a patentes y a Corea del Sur y Taiwán en cuanto a fabricación, pero espera adelantarse a su competencia adoptando nuevas y revolucionarias tecnologías de diseño de chips.
> 
> Los chips avanzados que se utilizan en los teléfonos inteligentes 5G y en algunas estaciones de trabajo exprimen miles de millones de transistores en un chip del tamaño de una uña reduciendo las dimensiones del propio transistor a entre 3 y 5 nanómetros. La mayoría de los chips tienen anchos de puerta de 28 nanómetros o más. Grabar circuitos diminutos en el silicio es enormemente difícil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guaguei (7 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today sera en octubre*


*Ex primer ministro británico advierte que el país podría afrontar un "invierno de extrema pobreza" *

Publicado: 7 ago 2022 14:37 GMT 

Ante esta perspectiva, Gordon Brown instó a Boris Johnson y a los candidatos a encabezar el Gobierno a acordar un presupuesto de emergencia.

El ex primer ministro del Reino Unido, Gordon Brown, advierte en un artículo publicado este sábado en The Guardian que los británicos podrían afrontar un "invierno de extrema pobreza" debido al aumento de los precios de energía.
Según Brown, "*una bomba de relojería financiera* estallará para las familias *en octubre*, cuando la segunda ronda de subidas de precios de los carburantes en seis meses provoque una sacudida en todos los hogares y lleve a millones de personas al límite". 
El político conservador señaló que las organizaciones benéficas locales ya se están preparando para "el peor invierno que se recuerda", haciendo acopio de mantas, sacos de dormir y bolsas de agua caliente. 







 La candidata a primera ministra británica, Liz Truss, advierte que se avecina un "invierno duro" 
"Pero sabemos que *la caridad no puede hacer lo suficiente*. La pobreza golpea ahora con tanta fuerza, que supera con creces la capacidad de la más amplia y generosa coalición de filantropía local y organizaciones de voluntariado para aliviarla", se lamentó Brown, que encabezó el Ejecutivo en el Reino Unido entre 2007 y 2010. 
*Como en un libro de Dickens*
Asimismo, Brown lamentó que en el país se esté formando una generación de niños cuyas vidas empiezan a parecerse a las escenas de los libros de Charles Dickens. "El Reino Unido está creando una generación de chicos y chicas abandonados, sin dinero para participar en lo que hacen sus amigos y cuya infancia empieza a parecerse a *vergonzosas escenas de una novela de Dickens*", escribió. 
En este contexto, instó al primer ministro saliente, Boris Johnson, y a los candidatos a sucederle a *acordar un presupuesto de emergencia*. "Si no se hace nada antes de que se produzca una nueva subida de los precios del combustible en enero, los pobres en combustible podrían llegar a ser 39 millones de personas en 15 millones de hogares, el 54 % del país", señaló.
La crisis económica se agudiza en el Reino Unido, después de que Boris Johnson se viera obligado a dimitir, en un contexto de adopción de sanciones masivas contra Rusia y con la economía en recesión tras pandemia del covid-19 y el Brexit. 
Recientemente, The Guardian reportó, citando un informe del Instituto Nacional de Investigaciones Económicas y Sociales, que la inflación en la nación británica crecerá hasta niveles "astronómicos" durante el próximo año. Los precios en alza del gas y de los alimentos impulsan la inflación, que podría llegar hasta el *11 % a finales de año*, según distintas predicciones.


----------



## xenofonte (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Pero no cambian una coma del informe


----------



## Guaguei (7 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today * 

*Primer ministro israelí sobre ataques en Gaza: "Los objetivos han sido alcanzados, de nada sirve seguir con la operación" *

Publicado: 7 ago 2022 15:39 GMT 
Finalmente, la Yihad Islámica confirmó a través de un comunicado que las dos partes lograron acordar un cese de hostilidades.





El primer ministro de Israel, Yair LapidGil Cohen-Magen / Pool / AFP
El primer ministro de Israel, Yair Lapid, ha declarado este domingo ante los líderes de las comunidades periféricas de la Franja de Gaza que "los objetivos han sido alcanzados" y que "de nada sirve seguir con la operación" lanzada el viernes contra la Yihad Islámica Palestina, reporta la emisora local Kan.
Lapid hizo estas declaraciones horas después de que afirmara que el operativo aéreo en Gaza "continuará el tiempo que sea necesario", aclarando que actúan "de forma precisa y responsable para minimizar el daño a los civiles".
Esta jornada también saltó la noticia de un supuesto alto el fuego acordado entre Israel y la Yihad Islámica, mediado por Egipto. Según AFP, finalmente, la Yihad Islámica *confirmó* a través de un comunicado que las dos partes lograron acordar un cese de hostilidades, mientras desde Israel *no se han emitido declaraciones oficiales* a este respecto. Un parlamentario israelí declaró a Al Jazeera que están "cerca" de conseguir un alto el fuego.







 VIDEO: Israel muestra el supuesto lanzamiento fallido de un cohete en Gaza que habría matado a varios civiles 
En el tercer día de bombardeos, las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel anunciaron que desde el inicio de su operación 'Despuntar del alba', la Yihad Islámica ha lanzado un total de 580 proyectiles en dirección al país hebreo, de los que más de 120 cayeron en la propia Gaza, según estimaciones de las FDI.
El escudo antiaéreo Cúpula de Hierro interceptó el *97 %* de los cohetes que cruzaron la frontera. No obstante, en Tel Aviv se activaron las sirenas, que se escucharon en la playa de la ciudad.
Esta mañana, las fuerzas israelíes lanzaron ataques contra *túneles terroristas* de la Yihad Islámica en Gaza. La aviación destruyó un túnel construido a varios metros bajo tierra que conectaba el sur de la región con la ciudad palestina de Rafah y que iba a ser utilizado para perpetrar ataques contra Israel, tomando "por sorpresa" a sus militares. El túnel no llegó a cruzar el territorio israelí, que está protegido con un muro subterráneo precisamente para evitar este tipo de amenazas.
Paralelamente, el Ministerio israelí de Defensa denunció que un *ataque de morteros* palestinos dañó este domingo el *paso fronterizo de Erez*, entre Israel y el norte de Gaza. El techo de la terminal se vio afectado por el fuego que se prendió a raíz de la ofensiva, mientras cayó metralla en el vestíbulo, que es utilizado para "facilitar el paso diario de miles de residentes de Gaza que trabajan en Israel". No se reportaron víctimas ni heridos.
Por su parte, desde Palestina denuncian que los bombardeos de Israel han causado ya *decenas de muertos*. Según los últimos datos del Ministerio palestino de Salud, desde el inicio de la operación de las FDI, han muerto 41 personas —incluidos *15 niños* y cuatro mujeres— y 311 civiles han resultado heridos.


----------



## El Veraz (7 Ago 2022)

Toma fuentes, minimum confirmed losses:


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

Leo en los TGs pro-rusos que han pillado los restos de un misil AGM-88, que dice tienen dos gracias: se usa para destruir radares enemigos, y oh! que probablemente ha sido lanzado desde un avión OTAN.

Si esto es verdad, y no un fake, y USA está escalando atacando ya con sus aviones, aunque sea de forma puntual, creo que definitivamente lo peor está por venir.

En pocos meses, F16 y A10 pilotados por 'mercenarios' y a ver cuanto tardan en desestabilizar Rusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Pues que pasen a disculparse por la mierda que hicieron en Siria.


----------



## pemebe (7 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Toma fuentes, minimum confirmed losses:



Según el estudio de la BBC, al principio de la operacion especial el numero de oficiales muertos era el 20% del total y luego bajo al 17% en junio. informe de la BBC del 8 de julio de 2022.

Eso serían entre 4.800 bajas y 5.700 bajas totales rusas (Habria que añadir las de LNR y DNR)


----------



## Top5 (7 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> DeepL(traductor)
> 
> Un cuello de botella clave en los esfuerzos de China por alcanzar un alto grado de independencia en la fabricación de chips es la litografía. *ASML es el único fabricante del mundo de máquinas de litografía ultravioleta extrema (EUV) que graban circuitos para los chips más avanzados con anchos de puerta de 7 nanómetros o menos.*
> 
> ...



Ejem, ejem...




Kan de Kanes dijo:


> JAJAJAJ LOS PERROS DEL OESTE ESTAN ACABADOS JAJAJA LA VICTORIA FINAL SE ACERCA JAJAJA ESE REINO QUE ALGUNOS LLAMAN OTAN ESTA ACABADO JAJAJAJ SUS MAGOS PALIDECERAN ANTE LOS NUESTROS JAJAJA






China YA hace microchips por debajo de los 7 nanómetros.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En pocos meses, F16 y A10 pilotados por 'mercenarios' y a ver cuanto tardan en desestabilizar Rusia.



Eso es tiro al plato para los S-400/500


----------



## Nicors (7 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y yo tb repito...que cojones sabras tu porque cada cual que no tuvo hijos...decidio, no pudo...o paso de tenerlos???
> 
> *¿Y donde he dicho yo que se que el mundo TODO deja de tener hijos por las mismas razones que yo? Semejante barbaridad sería un enorme engreimiento más propio de usted acaso. Si pienso que un sentimiento existencialista esta instalado en Occidente y comulga con lo que yo he dicho y que no es sino preguntarse hacia nuestros adentros ¿Que hacemos aqui, arrojados al mundo,condenados a la muerte y en espera de la misma? Además de pegarnos tiros y soportar troles como usted*
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Oiga ustec esto no es el ático, sino la sucursal de rt en España. Ubiquese.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Eso es tiro al plato para los S-400/500



Pueden lanzar misiles desde muy lejos, además que seguro USA tiene localizados todos los AA rusos. Pero vamos, eso son cuestiones técnicas, el problema de fondo es que la escalada continúa sin freno.


----------



## Oso Polar (7 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Ejem, ejem...
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ALIDECERAN ANTE LOS NUESTROS JAJAJA [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...



Y aún hay quienes piensan que el tercer mundo nunca va alcanzar a occidente.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Estoy no es Fortnite
> 
> En la revolución francesa en París se quemó de todoemos las 166 propiedades de la familia Rothschild
> 
> ...



Si conocieses mi línea de discurso en estos foros, no me hablarías así, ni me llamarías la atención con ejemplos que conozco. Y no, no he jugado nunca al Fortnite.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Como persona no vale nada para ellos, como propaganda les dura lo que tarde en darse la gente cuenta de que están alargando las negociaciones para montar una campaña publicitaria. Si la chica vuelve, espero que le de tiempo a vender los derechos a netflix. Pero tendría su gracia que se cambiara de bando y se apuntara al equipo olímpico ruso.



Créame, no la admitirían.


----------



## bakunin2020 (8 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Y aún hay quienes piensan que el tercer mundo nunca va alcanzar a occidente.



Hace más de un año que cierta compañía con base en Pekín usa tecnología de 7nm en sus chips gráficos que se usan en workstations y máquinas de minado de criptomonedas. Esto implica que, a pesar que EEUU prohíbe a ASML vender máquinaria de litografía por debajo de 14nm desde 2020 a empresas chinas, China ya no depende de ASML para la litografía avanzada y que ya manejan 7nm desde hace al menos un año.
También se supone que si ya fabrican procesadores en 7nm posiblemente tengan tecnología 3D o de menos de 7nm en un plazo corto sin depender del exterior. Han tenido que hace ingeniería inversa en una muestra de una unidad de procesado de minado de criptos para descubrirlo en occidente, dentro de China ya se sabía hace algún tiempo porque allí nunca lo ocultaron. No es un mate pero es un jaque.


----------



## Moderado (8 Ago 2022)

AAAYYY DIOS MIO

Gonzalo Lira ha publicado documentos secretos filtrados supuestamente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, según el, los documentos llevan circulando bastantes días y nadie ha rebatido su autenticidad.

Según los documentos, entre muertos, heridos, desaparecidos, desertores, etc.....Ucrania ha perdido hasta 191.000 soldados.

191.000 

Gonzalo Lira vive en Kharkov, lleva tiempo comentando lo que ocurre en Ucrania, desde el primer momento dijo que los rusos estaban ganando y no se ha equivocado hasta ahora.

si esto se confirma es el fin de Ucrania, no se me ocurre otro país que haya perdido tantos soldados en los últimos 40 años.


----------



## Elimina (8 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



¿Dónde dice que se disculpó?


----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Créame, no la admitirían.



¿Tan malas marcas tiene?


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic: A 2001 space odysey*
> 
> En esta película hay cantidad de referencias a mitos, místicas e incluso a la astrología citare tres.
> 
> ...



Si me permite, el pecado original no es tal. Este es la desconfianza de Dios, el cual les provee de todo lo necesario en el jardín de Edén, y les advierte que 'de todo árbol del jardín podéis comer (incluso del árbol de la vida (inmortalidad)), mas del árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal no comeréis, pues si comiereis de él, moriréis sin remedio'... y comimos. Lo de >Caín y Abel viene después, cuando el pifostio ya estaba montado y nosotros, el hombre, expulsados del jardín.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> AAAYYY DIOS MIO
> 
> Gonzalo Lira ha publicado documentos secretos filtrados supuestamente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, según el, los documentos llevan circulando bastantes días y nadie ha rebatido su autenticidad.
> 
> ...



Me atrevería a decir que esto es la última oportuidad de ucranianos y alemanes de salir con bien de esta. No será por falta de oportunidades para arreglar el asunto de forma civilizada.


----------



## Teuro (8 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Me da la risa solo de recordar que los que dicen que lavarte los sobacos y la minga en vez de ducharte, o que ventiles la ropa en vez de lavarla está bien, hace dos dias te decían que te lavarás las manos durante 30 segundos, usarás mascarilla y mantuvieras dos metros de distancia porque había un virus malísimo que nos iba a matar a todos



¿Acaso no ve la relación entre no ducharse y solo lavarse sobacos, culo, pies y genitales con lo de llevar mascarilla y guardar por lo menos 2 metros de distancia?


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo no proyecto nada, doy mis opiniones como usted, acaso el que proyecta sus fantasmas interiores es usted con su zafiedad, su cólera y su falta de respeto, carne de psiquiatra.
> Es por ello que ha quedado bien claro quien es el único anormal que ha arremetido de organizar tan visceral e da y de forma reiterada , quizás como consecuencia de algún fenómeno de sentimiento de inferioridad. Quiero ser indulgente con usted y no pondré en ignorados porque me conmueve en su triste mezquindad.



Este hilo va de la guerra/Operación Especial en Ucrania. Si quieren seguir debatiendo de eso o del sexo de los ángeles ¿porqué no se abren un hilo y nos dejan tranquilos a los demás? gracias.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

Las tierras no van a ser en ningún caso para los ucranianos

La única cuestión es si se las queda Rusia o los buitres usanos


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Tan malas marcas tiene?



Ni idea, pero negra, lesbiana y progre, ya me dirá usted qué hace sobre un podium representando a Rusia.


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

Trolleo premium de los rusos :


----------



## hornblower (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, no seamos injustos. César Vidal, más allá de sus vueltas en lo religioso, siempre ha sido bastante consistente en temas políticos. Y se lo acusa de "pro-Putin" desde mucho antes de este conflicto en Ucrania.



Yo pensaba que era un yankie pro otanista y mire uste


----------



## crocodile (8 Ago 2022)

Zelensky hizo una declaración importante en el discurso de hoy a la nación:

"Si la Federación Rusa celebra referéndums sobre la adhesión de los territorios controlados del Sur, cerrará para siempre la posibilidad de negociaciones con Ucrania y el mundo".

¡Es necesario no perder esta oportunidad y celebrar referéndums lo antes posible!

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Ago 2022)

FF.AA. rusas destruyen arsenal con 45.000 toneladas de munición entregada a Kiev por OTAN

La aviación, las tropas de misiles y la artillería de Rusia destruyeron un arsenal con 45.000 toneladas de munición suministrada a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por los países de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) en la región de Nikoláyev, informó este domingo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.

"Fueron destruidos un lanzador de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M1 cerca de la aldea de Chásov Yar en la República Popular de Donetsk, cinco depósitos de municiones <…>. También fue destruido un arsenal cerca de Voznesensk, en la región de Nikoláyev, donde se encontraban 45.000 toneladas de municiones recientemente suministradas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por los países de la OTAN", señaló este vocero.

Konashénkov agregó que la aviación, la artillería y las tropas de misiles rusas también atacaron tres puntos de control del Ejército ucraniano, entre ellos el de un batallón de la 66.ª brigada mecanizada y el de un batallón de la 109.ª brigada de defensa territorial en la RPD, así como personal y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 173 zonas.

Además, este representante del departamento militar indicó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia suprimieron cuatro pelotones de lanzacohetes múltiple Grad, dos pelotones de cañones Msta-B y un pelotón de cañones Guiatsint-B en posiciones de tiro en la República Popular de Donetsk.


----------



## Moderado (8 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me atrevería a decir que esto es la última oportuidad de ucranianos y alemanes de salir con bien de esta. No será por falta de oportunidades para arreglar el asunto de forma civilizada.



EEUU y Europa siguen la línea de "hasta el último ucraniano", lo que pasa es que no se esperaban este nivel de bajas.

En Siria el SAA ha perdido alrededor de 100.000 soldados en diez años, los ukros van a perder el doble en solo 6 meses. Los rusos acaban de mearse en la boca de toda la OTAN, se han cargado el mayor ejercito de toda Europa en el frente mas militarizado del mundo; ni siquiera han usado una quinta parte de su ejercito para esta guerra.

Las llamadas a la negociación, Amnistía revelando crímenes ukros..... me da que ya han decidido deshacerse del régimen de Kiev.


----------



## crocodile (8 Ago 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre los cambios para día 07/08/2022 durante la operación militar especial para desnazificar y desmilitarizar Ucrania:

1. Artemovsk.
Batallas en la línea Zaitsevo-Kodema. Nuestras tropas están fijadas en las afueras del este de Artemovsk.
Los intentos enemigos de contraatacar en dirección a Pokrovskoye no tuvieron éxito.
Batallas por el Veselaya Dolina. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan los ataques contra Artemovsk y las concentraciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los asentamientos adyacentes.

2. Soledar.
El asalto a la fábrica KNAUF. Batallas en el territorio de la zona industrial. El enemigo opone una obstinada resistencia.
Batallas por Bajmutskoye. Los informes sobre la captura completa de Bajmutskoye se adelantan a los acontecimientos. Batallas por Yakovlevka y Belogorovka.

3. Seversk.
Batallas posicionales en Serebryanka, Ivano-Daryevka, Verjnekamenskoye. Después de que el enemigo transfirió refuerzos, el frente se estabilizó aquí, el énfasis en las batallas por la línea Seversk-Soledar cambió al asalto en la parte este de Soledar que había comenzado.

4. Avdeevka.
Batallas posicionales al norte de Avdeevka cerca de Novobajmutovka, Novoselki-2, Kamenka. Batallas en las afueras de Nueva York. En la zona industrial de Avdeevka - sin cambios. Al sur de Avdeevka, los combates principales se desarrollan en el área de Pesky.

5. Pesky.
Batallas por la parte noroeste del pueblo. El enemigo reforzó su agrupación de artillería y transfirió refuerzos para aferrarse a la aldea. Nuestras tropas están limpiando y desminando. La artillería está trabajando intensamente en la parte noroeste de Pesky.
El enemigo está fortificando activamente Vodyanoe y Pervomaiskoye, que tiene la intención de mantener después de la pérdida de Pesky.

6. Nikolaev.
Intensos combates en el río. Ingulets, donde el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas, tratando de crear un trampolín en la orilla oriental del río en el área de Andreevka.
En el área de Blagodatnoye, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están rompiendo la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el pueblo en sí está muy dañado, pero hasta ahora no ha sido ocupado. Fuertes ataques a Nikolaev, en la dirección de Nikopol.
En la dirección de Krivoy Rog, se destruyó un gran almacén con municiones de la OTAN.
El enemigo está bombardeando Jersón, Novaya Kajóvka, Energodar (incluida la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya), la región de Berislav y está tratando de preparar un ataque en las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol.

7. Izyum.
Batallas posicionales en el área de Bolshaya Kamyshevaja, Kurulka. En Balakleya sin cambios. Gusarovka todavía está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

8. Slavyansk.
Batallas posicionales en el área de Prishib, Sidorov, Bogorodichnoye, Dolyna y también cerca de Mazanovka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están atacando la aglomeración Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.

9. Járkov.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están presionando al enemigo en dirección a Russkiye Tishki y Cherkasskiye Tishki al norte de las afueras del noreste de Jarkov. Batallas en Dementievka. Ataques diarios a Jarkov y Chuguev. El enemigo continúa bombardeando las zonas fronterizas de las regiones de Belgorod y Kursk.

10. Odessa.
Dzerzhinsk, Ugledar, Zaporozhye, sin cambios significativos.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> AAAYYY DIOS MIO
> 
> Gonzalo Lira ha publicado documentos secretos filtrados supuestamente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, según el, los documentos llevan circulando bastantes días y nadie ha rebatido su autenticidad.
> 
> ...




EL panfletero de Yago dice lo contrario


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leo en los TGs pro-rusos que han pillado los restos de un misil AGM-88, que dice tienen dos gracias: se usa para destruir radares enemigos, y oh! que probablemente ha sido lanzado desde un avión OTAN.
> 
> Si esto es verdad, y no un fake, y USA está escalando atacando ya con sus aviones, aunque sea de forma puntual, creo que definitivamente lo peor está por venir.
> 
> En pocos meses, F16 y A10 pilotados por 'mercenarios' y a ver cuanto tardan en desestabilizar Rusia.



Sería una escalada. Si lo prueban pueden enviar un misil al aeropuerto de donde salen esos aviones.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (8 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> EL panfletero de Yago dice lo contrario



Un tipo que mete la muletilla "básicamente" en cada frase que dice, es, básicamente, un subnormal.


----------



## JAGGER (8 Ago 2022)

Los hombres rusos mueren en la guerra y dejan familias hundidas en la tristeza, el rencor y el silencio


El profundo dolor y la pérdida de muchas familias rusas queda sepultado bajo la grandilocuencia triunfalista de los medios de comunicación estatales; pero algunas historias igual se filtran…




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ago 2022)

Otro game changer y van ...


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)

La derrota rusa se cuece poco a poco, hombre a hombre, tanque a tanque, puente a puente. Que maravilla Paco!


----------



## arriondas (8 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> La derrota rusa se cuece poco a poco, hombre a hombre, tanque a tanque, puente a puente. Que maravilla Paco!



Y las vacunas son seguras, y más 800 vehículos yugoslavos de todo tipo destruidos...


----------



## arriondas (8 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> EL panfletero de Yago dice lo contrario



Para Yago, Galileo, Martin Twittero, Reinaldo, Pérez Triana, el cartero, y demás mamarrachos dos y dos son cinco. Aparte de que no tienen vergüenza ninguna; empiezan a verse cada vez más pequeños grandes detalles que indican la situación real... y ellos siguen en sus trece, subiendo una y otra vez los mismos contenidos, que se repiten más que el ajo. Es casi insultar a la gente, reírse de ella.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Las tierras no van a ser en ningún caso para los ucranianos
> 
> La única cuestión es si se las queda Rusia o los buitres usanos



Las tierras hace mucho ya que no eran de los ucranianos


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)

Estupendo pais ucronazi


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

*Adiós, Ucrania!*









Прощай, Украина! » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Украина воюет как в последний день. Словно вообще не собирается жить дальше. Воюет так, словно ей ни за что уже не придется отвечать — ни за военные преступления, ни за террор. Ни за обстрелы городов, ни за расстрелы беженцев, ни за применение запрещенных видов боеприпасов. Ни за расправы над




translated.turbopages.org




 





*Ucrania está luchando, como en el último día. Como si ya no fuera a vivir.

Lucha como si no tuviera que responder por nada más, ni por crímenes de guerra ni por terror. Ni por el bombardeo de ciudades, ni por los disparos de refugiados, ni por el uso de municiones prohibidas. Ni por la masacre de prisioneros de guerra.

Ucrania no necesita responder por esto, solo en dos casos. El primer caso es si gana. Pero esto ya no es posible, incluso los socios occidentales lo reconocen. El segundo caso es si desaparece.

Ucrania va a la segunda opción.*

En Kiev y Washington, lo más probable es que esto ya se entienda y deliberadamente deje que Ucrania ingrese al consumo. Se gastan en las necesidades del ejército y la población. Se dan cuenta de que ganar no funcionará y solo necesitan oportunidades para golpear la puerta al final. Y que así sea. Lo que pasará con el país y la gente ya no importa, no van a vivir en él.

Nadie pregunta a los ucranianos. Simplemente los llevan al matadero. Y ellos, como una manada, van a donde los llevan. Algunos creían, pero esa creencia afirmaba la naturaleza de la obsesión. Obsesión Con Cristo. Fanatismo.

Hay algo en el fanatismo Ucraniano beligerante del fundamentalismo islámico cuando los yihadistas están dispuestos a sacrificarse para ganar la guerra Santa. Solo los yihadistas tienen religión y algún propósito, y el fanatismo Ucraniano ha adoptado el carácter de auto-sacrificio ciego debido a la guerra con Rusia, por su propio proceso.

Sacrificio por la guerra como tal. Ya no por la victoria, sino por el proceso de guerra en sí. La guerra como fin en sí misma.

Es similar a las acciones de aquellos que cometen asesinatos en masa y terminan muriendo por sí mismos. Estos asesinos tienen el único objetivo de destruir a tantas personas como sea posible antes de ser arrestados por la policía. Otro de los objetivos que tienen. No van a ganar a nadie. Ni siquiera ellos sobrevivirán. Solo quieren salir de este mundo, llevándose a los demás con ellos.

Es un acto de perdedores que no han logrado nada en sus vidas y han llegado a la conclusión de que no tienen nada más que hacer en este mundo. Llegaron a la conclusión de que todo el mundo está equivocado y no está hecho para ellos. La única diferencia entre los suicidios es que están tan desfavorecidos en el mundo que las cosas no resultaron como les gustaría que decidieran llevar a otra persona con ellos. Decidieron que si no iban a vivir en este mundo, entonces ella no tenía por qué vivir con los demás.

Es una variante del principio de "no perteneces a nadie", solo en lo que respecta a la vida y al mundo. El deseo de privar a la vida y a este mundo, no solo a los demás.

Y luchar por Ucrania.

Ella ya no espera ganar, ni siquiera sobrevivir.

Cuando se obtuvo la independencia de Rusia en 1991, Ucrania nunca aprendió a vivir por su cuenta. Porque no sabía cómo hacerlo. Nunca viví para mí.

Habiendo obtenido su independencia de Rusia, Ucrania se rindió inmediatamente a los Estados Unidos, y Europa entró en una nueva dependencia, esperando que esto le traería felicidad. Ucrania aseguró que, dependiendo de Europa y Estados Unidos, viviría mejor que Rusia, y ese era su principal objetivo.

Pero Rusia no logró vivir una vida mejor. Y simplemente no era tan normal vivir. Resultó que la mitad del país no quiere vivir como decidieron en Kiev, y Kiev no va a comprometerse. La mitad del país quería volver a Rusia. La mitad de ellos querían ir a Europa. Además, la propia Europa no quería Ucrania, ni la totalidad ni la mitad.

Mostró que los Estados Unidos y Europa necesitan Ucrania solo como un amortiguador con Rusia, en forma de una zona de exclusión, territorio de guerra y caos. Y, por lo tanto, la vida en cooperación con Occidente nunca ha sido mejor que la vida en Rusia. Occidente no podía.

El plan de vida "más allá de Rusia y lo mejor de Rusia" se ha derrumbado.

La imagen del futuro fue destruida.

No estaba por delante del futuro en Europa, con el que Ucrania soñaba. Solo el sombrío presente de una guerra y caos interminables y poco prometedores en interés de Occidente.

No era más que un futuro en el que Ucrania pudiera vivir una vida mejor al separarse de Rusia, que era el objetivo principal de la oficina en 1991.

Este no era el futuro para el cual, desde el principio, en 1918, se inventó una Ucrania independiente.

Es un futuro que no solo no has podido construir en 30 años, ni siquiera has podido acercarte a él. Cuanto más se esforzaba Ucrania por él, más se alejaba. Tanto económica como políticamente.

La Plaza 2014 del año no llevó al hecho de que Ucrania está más cerca de Europa, sino exactamente lo contrario, condujo a una guerra económica y un declive que retrasó toda la visión Europea de la vida indefinidamente.

Y así fue, por lo que Ucrania necesitaba vivir.

Muchos todavía no entienden.

Pero ya sabes, en Washington y parte del liderazgo de la ciudad de Kiev. Por lo tanto, son expulsados de Ucrania a la guerra "como el último día". Solo para obtener el máximo beneficio en la etapa final del proyecto llamado Ucrania.

En Washington, los restos de los beneficios de la guerra con Rusia se extraen de Ucrania, tratando de causarle el máximo daño y dejar la "tierra quemada"en el lugar de Ucrania.

En Kiev, se extraen los restos de la ganancia material ucraniana, ganando apoyo occidental, suministros militares, exportaciones de granos y todo lo que sea posible.

Ucrania está siendo llevada a la guerra, sin pensar en cómo vivirá el país. Porque más adelante en su forma original, ya no vivirán.

Ya aquellos que arrojan reclutas inexpertos a la guerra por miles y decenas de miles, sin pensar en el hecho de que permanecerán en el país después de que se restablezca, quién trabajará en él.

Por la misma razón, arrojan a la guerra todas las armas que estaban en condiciones mutuamente acordadas, han perdido y ahora reciben ayuda militar de los socios occidentales, por lo que Ucrania nunca podrá pagar. Sí, lo es, y ni siquiera sé por qué calcularlo.

Ucrania ya no vivirá. No se va.

Por lo tanto, luchan "como la Última vez".

Ucrania realmente lucha por Última vez.

Lucha como un yihadista suicida como un Kamikaze, alguien que no sobrevivirá y se sacrificará en su guerra Santa, misión Sagrada.

Solo Ucrania no tiene una misión Sagrada; en cambio, hay un mal en el mundo en el que no pudo ocupar el lugar que esperaba. Y la mezquindad en Rusia, el feroz odio por no romper y vivir mejor, como quería.

Y ahora Ucrania quiere irse, cerrando resueltamente la puerta. Llevándose más que otros. A todos los que pueda. Todos, incluso aquellos a los que la artillería es capaz de alcanzar. A todos los que tengan suficiente munición.

Así, luchando. Porque, y la construcción de la ciudad.

Trate de recoger suficientes vidas como lo hacen los asesinos en masa antes de ser disparado. Esto se conoce como una tasa avanzada de suicidio.

Funciona Ucrania.

Y algunos de ellos que realmente lleva consigo.

Pero en el lugar de los muertos bajo los bombardeos ucranianos, surgirá una nueva vida, surgirán nuevos residentes de Donbass, Kherson, Zaporizhia, Kharkov, Odessa y otras ciudades. Y que vivirán. Tendrán una nueva vida. Y será mejor que la anterior.

Y Ucrania ya no lo hará.

Ucrania ha cruzado la línea detrás de la cual no tiene futuro, solo la oscuridad de la guerra, el presente y el olvido.

Entonces, adiós, Ucrania!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Ago 2022)

@Loignorito, post: 41927772, member: 27555"]
Este hilo va de la guerra/Operación Especial en Ucrania. Si quieren seguir debatiendo de eso o del sexo de los ángeles ¿porqué no se abren un hilo y nos dejan tranquilos a los demás? gracias.
[/QUOTE]

Tiene casi toda la razon. Solo he respondido a las dos amables alusiones, aunque obsesivas, del forero "pluralspeakerproject" y palmeros, cortésmente. Tal como usted mismo hubiera hecho. Ellos lo hicieron en el hilo y yo a continuación, como también ha hecho usted mientras predica otra cosa


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Ago 2022)

Oiga ustec esto no es el ático, sino la sucursal de rt en España. Ubiquese.
[/QUOTE]

¿Se lo ha dicho ya a ellos?. ¿Puede dar ejemplo y decirme esto por privado? Le atenderé sin prejuicio alguno.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Lo de siempre. Que si mi libertad, que si el medio ambiente...todo menos reconocer que igualar a los hijos con los gatos no es algo ni natural, ni respetable.



Me lo podría haber dicho por privado para que luego no digan que jodemos el hilo
¿Lo he dicho yo a usted vez alguna que tenga hijos? o ¿ que no los tenga?
¿Me lo tiene que decir usted a mi?

¡Marditoh comunistash! gñe


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)

Ea todo tan sencillo


----------



## potatosalsa (8 Ago 2022)

He perdido los enlaces del estado de la guerra en Google Maps. Agradecería que alguien los volviera a poner. 

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Jugar con fuego


Desde la semana pasada, el presidente Zelensky y sus principales portavoces mediáticos se han lanzado a una campaña de propaganda sobre el peligro de la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de…




slavyangrad.es











Jugar con fuego


08/08/2022


Desde la semana pasada, el presidente Zelensky y sus principales portavoces mediáticos se han lanzado a una campaña de propaganda sobre el peligro de la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, bajo control ruso desde las primeras semanas de la guerra y que ya fue fuente de falsas alarmas en aquel momento. Como es habitual, Ucrania acusa a Rusia de bombardear territorio bajo su control, una idea que se ha trasladado también, sin crítica ni verificación alguna, a toda la prensa occidental.

Todo ello como elemento de presión contra Rusia y en un intento de buscar una retirada de una zona clave ante el temor a que Rusia pudiera desconectar la central del sistema eléctrico ucraniano. La estrategia de presión utilizada por Ucrania es similar a la que logró la retirada rusa de la isla de las Serpientes. Sin embargo, al contrario que en ese islote despoblado y que las tropas rusas podían controlar en la distancia (sigue sin haber una guarnición ucraniana allí y la isla no se ha convertido en un peligro para las tropas rusas en Jerson o en Crimea), una retirada voluntaria de Energodar no es posible. En esta estrategia, Ucrania ha decidido jugar con fuego utilizando para ello una instalación nuclear.


Artículo Original: Tetyana Montyan

El 5 de agosto, la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, situada en la localidad de Energodar, bajo control de las tropas rusa, fue atacada con artillería. El primer bombardeo, que se produjo a las 17:00, causó daños en las líneas de alta tensión que salen de la planta. Durante el segundo, alrededor de las 19:00, los proyectiles explotaron directamente en el territorio de la central. No es la primera vez que se produce un ataque contra la central. El anterior tuvo lugar el 20 de julio y antes, el día 12, con el uso de drones. Como es de esperar, ambos bandos del conflicto se culpan de lo ocurrido: en Rusia afirman que la planta fue atacada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, mientras que las autoridades de Kiev alegan que la Federación Rusa se bombardeó a sí misma. Pero hay un matiz interesante: según el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (IAEA), el personal ucraniano continúa trabajando en la central, que aunque quedó bajo control de las fuerzas rusas el 4 de marzo, continúa enviando electricidad al sistema eléctrico ucraniano.

Por cierto, el IAEA lleva tiempo insistiendo en la necesidad de realizar una inspección de la planta, pero el lado ucraniano, concretamente Energoatom, se opone: la compañía afirma que ninguna inspección será posible hasta que la central vuelva a estar bajo control de Ucrania. Mientras tanto, cualquier inspección sería una “legitimación” del control ruso sobre la central y, por lo tanto, sería inaceptable. Los expertos del IAEA no pueden actuar sin el consentimiento de Ucrania, ya que la organización considera a Kiev como único operador legítimo en la central.

Es improbable que un bombardeo en el territorio de la central vaya a dañar los reactores nucleares y es aún más improbable que eso vaya a llevar a algo como el desastre de Chernóbil: la central está diseñada con firmeza y los reactores VVER-1000 son lo suficientemente fiables en caso incluso de los hechos más catastróficos, simplemente se apagarían. Pero estas consideraciones solo se refieren a golpes accidentales: los ataques sistemáticos contra la central, que harían su funcionamiento normal imposible, sí suponen una amenaza considerable. Si el suministro eléctrico de la estación es interrumpido y no es posible restablecerlo a causa, por ejemplo, de bombardeos continuados, es posible una catástrofe similar a la de Fukushima. Pero hablaremos de los posibles escenarios de accidentes en los reactores VVER-1000 en una próxima ocasión, centrémonos ahora en la cuestión política.

Es improbable que un desastre nuclear en la central más grande de Europa vaya a beneficiar a ninguna de las partes del conflicto. Sin embargo, el empeoramiento de la situación alrededor de la central nuclear es más beneficioso para Ucrania, ya que hace posible chantajear a la Unión Europea con el espectro de un apocalipsis nuclear y presentar más y más exigencias de suministro de armas, entrega de financiación e introducción de nuevas sanciones contra Rusia.

En caso de empeoramiento en la zona de la central, Rusia puede, por supuesto, ordenar el cese de actividad de la planta y decomisarla en cumplimiento de todas las regulaciones requeridas. Pero eso llevaría, entre otras cosas, al colapso del sistema energético ucraniano. Entonces Kiev tendría la oportunidad de acusar a Moscú de genocidio deliberado y de crear una catástrofe humanitaria. E incluso en ese caso, en ausencia de monitorización del IAEA, son posibles todo tipo de especulaciones con el funcionamiento del depósito de carburante de los sistemas de enfriamiento y otros aspectos. Creo que lo último que quieren las autoridades rusas ahora mismo es tener que enfrentarse a alegaciones de haber creado deliberadamente un apocalipsis nuclear.

Así que mover la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie prácticamente garantiza una victoria para Zelensky y compañía pase lo que pase, así que podemos estar seguros de que el bombardeo del viernes estará lejos de ser el último.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

*Jenízaros: la historia se repite en Ucrania.

El autor del canal **@agregator888** especialmente para el proyecto **@wargonzo** sobre los jenízaros ucranianos.*

_La idea de organizar destacamentos de carne de cañón a partir de los hijos del enemigo derrotado no es nueva: tiene casi 700 años. Desde 1330, los turcos comenzaron a apoderarse masivamente de los niños de 7 a 14 años de la población cristiana y criarlos como guerreros. Luego, Orhan Gazi, el primer gobernante otomano que se convirtió en sultán, creó la primera unidad militar de los cristianos capturados. El nuevo ejército recibió el nombre de Jenízaros.

Jenízaros estaban destinados a convertirse en un ejército de a pie: los propios turcos en el siglo XIV se negaban a ingresar en la infantería.
La vida de estas personas transcurría en un mundo creado artificialmente, con valores específicos, en ausencia de una familia y con sus propias peculiaridades de religión. Una de sus tareas principales era participar en las guerras contra los pueblos cristianos, de los que ellos mismos salieron.

*Lo que ha estado sucediendo durante los últimos 30 años en Ucrania, así como en algunos otros territorios adyacentes a la Rusia moderna, nos hace experimentar un deja vu histórico y establecer paralelismos apropiados. Los enemigos de nuestra patria nuevamente lograron secuestrar (reescribiendo los libros de historia), educar a su manera (organizando campamentos infantiles en los que enseñan a odiar todo lo ruso) y (formando batallones nacionalistas) enviar a sus propios hijos a matar a la Madre Rusia en una escala sin precedentes. Una herramienta tan antigua pero confiable. La historia se repite, y de nuevo en forma de tragedia.*_

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Ago 2022)

Del genero bobo eres tu...que vas pontificando desde tu pedestal sonrosado...

Mas bobo y no naces...vamos, creo que al ser tan tan rainbow warrior...tan tan especial...A TI TE CAGARON!
[/QUOTE]

Jajjajaajzj ofendido to me hallo
Ya veo que lo único que da usted de si es un grado de zafiedad y mala educación superlativos, pero no se crea que me ofende su lenguaje de caca culo piso tan pueril

Que yo no pontífico nada, que sólo expresó lo que siento y pienso, el problema es de usted que no asimila que los demás piensen diferente porque es usted un liberticidash comunishtash.  Tiene un sentimiento acaso de inferioridad que explica su incontrolable reacción.

Y ahora si quiere y para no defraudar a sus palmeros y al resto de foreros, que se quejan de estos comentarios hilarantes en este hilo, puede hablarme por privado o si desea bien usted o bien yo le damos al "ignore" y todos contentos


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

_ Ministerio de defensa de Rusia

En el caso del accidente en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, se producirá un desastre mundial provocado por el hombre que, en términos de escala de contaminación radiactiva, superará significativamente las consecuencias de los accidentes en las centrales nucleares de Chernobyl y Fukushima. *La población de las regiones de Kiev, Zaporozhie, Jarkov, Poltava, Jersón, Odessa, Nikolaev, Kirovograd, Vinnitsa, las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, las regiones fronterizas de Rusia y Bielorrusia, estarán en la zona de contaminación por radiación (más de 5300 km², longitud de unos 420 km), así como Moldavia, Bulgaria y Rumania. La situación puede verse seriamente agravada por las condiciones climáticas desfavorables* y la entrada en la zona de posible contaminación de la Planta Nuclear del Sur de Ucrania (capacidad de 3.000 MW) y el almacenamiento de combustible nuclear en la central nuclear de Chernobyl, así como las vías fluviales. *El Mar Negro y el Estrecho del Bósforo se volverán inutilizables para la navegación durante mucho tiempo. Las costas de Turquía, Georgia, Abjasia, Bulgaria y Rumanía se contaminarán con altos niveles de radiación. *_

---------------------------------------------------------
El ejército ucraniano volvió a disparar contra la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye. El territorio de la instalación de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear resultó estar en el área afectada. La administración de Energodar señaló que cada día los ataques de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se aplican más cerca de las unidades de potencia en el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

- En la zona afectada está el área de almacenamiento en seco de combustible nuclear gastado y el puesto de control automatizado de la situación radiológica.

- Desde el lugar de la caída de las submuniciones de fragmentación y el propio motor del cohete hasta la unidad de potencia operativa, no hay más de 400 metros.

- Al acercarse a las unidades de potencia, el cohete logró abrirse y liberar submuniciones de fragmentación.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Este es el aspecto del cementerio de material civil y militar en la Mariupol liberada.

Se recogió en uno de los antiguos complejos comerciales de la ciudad para su eliminación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Según la información procedente del terreno, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desplegaron fuerzas adicionales para mantener las líneas cerca de Soledar, Artemivsk y Avdeevka.
Esto no podía sino afectar a otras secciones del frente. Ayer se confirmó que la intensidad de los ataques del enemigo al norte de Soledar había disminuido. Es probable que la resistencia aquí sea la más baja.

Es probable que se repita la situación de las fortificaciones cerca de Zolote, de las que las AFU se retiraron, lo que permitió a nuestras tropas avanzar bruscamente hacia Severodonetsk y Lysychansk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Kherson informa de que los golpes en el puente de Antonivka dañaron el equipo de construcción utilizado para reparar los daños del puente, así como el lecho de la carretera, lo que afectará al calendario de su puesta en servicio. Los muelles ya son tradicionalmente inalcanzables.

PS. En cuanto a lo que fue destruido, se declaró un barril de combustible y un generador.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (8 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Qué bueno 
Read more

Y no leer basura , aunque eso se presupone. 

Opiniones propias que vienen de tener cultura, inteligencia mínima y honestidad.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Asalto a Nevelskoye

Desde el anochecer, el ejército ruso se ha acercado y ha comenzado a asaltar la aldea de Nevelske, que se encuentra al sur de Pervomaiskoye, la siguiente frontera después de Peski, desde donde se produce la mayor parte del bombardeo de Donetsk. Este asalto es confirmado por el enemigo.

Mientras tanto, en Avdiivka, la artillería rusa está trabajando muy fuerte.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

*Edito: Desmentido. Son de la República de Tuvá, Rusia.

¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!! ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Han llegado ya????????*

La cuenta "parece" creíble.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

*Principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, el ejército ruso intenta mejorar la situación táctica cerca de Verkhnekamenskoye.
▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, la ofensiva sobre Bakhmut, Zaitseve, Yakovlevka y Vershina;
▪ En el sector de Avdiivka, las fuerzas rusas siguen avanzando sobre Peski, Nevelskoye, Avdiivka;
▪ Los bombardeos del ejército ruso y los ataques aéreos continúan a lo largo de casi toda la línea de operaciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

*Narva se rebeló contra la decisión de las autoridades vandálicas nazis en Estonia*

En la ciudad rusa de Narva, en Estonia, la gente incluso vigila el monumento al T-34 por la noche.
Tras el anuncio por parte de las autoridades nazis de la demolición de más de 400 monumentos a soldados soviéticos en el país, los habitantes de la ciudad defienden su historia, sus recuerdos y a sus seres queridos que defendieron el mundo en la Gran Guerra Patria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (8 Ago 2022)

Desde el momento que se usan la imágenes de los Bombardeos Ucros a Donetsk para echar la culpa a los Rusos, se abrió la veda para la desinformación a fin de cuentas cuentan que nadie certificara la verdad.



*Mire eso: todos sabemos Y vimos a los ucranianos esparciendo esos APM de mariposas por toda la ciudad de Donbas. Ahora el brazo de propaganda del Reino Unido nos dice 'los rusos lo hicieron'.
¿Porqué estás mintiendo? *



Imagino que los medios se harán eco, cogerán las imágenes que todos vimos ya aquí, y simplemente dirán fue en una ciudad controlada por Kiev y que los criminales son los Rusos. El periodismo murió.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (8 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!! ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Han llegado ya????????*
> 
> La cuenta "parece" creíble.



Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos. 

Pongo en duda esa información,


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Desde el momento que se usan la imágenes de los Bombardeos Ucros a Donetsk para echar la culpa a los Rusos, se abrió la veda para la desinformación a fin de cuentas cuentan que nadie certificara la verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las guerras la información se sustituye por la propaganda, y de eso se trata. No hay que darle más importancia…eso si, saber donde vive uno y quién le rodea es básico en estos tiempos turbulentos.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos.
> 
> Pongo en duda esa información,



Me pasa lo mismo. podrían ser buriatos o yakutios.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos.
> 
> Pongo en duda esa información,



Los coreanos habitan ( y desde hace siglos) territorios más allá de lo que conocemos como península de Corea.

Muchos en lo que hoy es territorio de Rusia, y menos en lo que hoy es China.

Por ahí leí que había 100.000 coreanos en Rusia, no sé si será así realmente.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*Los robos de electricidad alcanzan niveles récord en el Reino Unido al agravarse la crisis del coste de la vida*
09:33 || 08/08/2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos.
> 
> Pongo en duda esa información,



Efectivamente, muchas etnias con rasgos asiáticos que además son buenos guerreros…








¿Por qué algunos rusos parecen asiáticos?


Hay más de 190 grupos étnicos entre los 142 millones de habitantes de Rusia. Los rusos étnicos, de origen eslavo, suponen el 78% de la población...




es.rbth.com





Y efectivamente hay etnia coreana…algunos están descubriendo el Mar Mediterráneo…


----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

Minutos musicales de dos mundos separados por sólo unas décadas y dos formas de ver el mundo muy distintas. Los rusos parecen pesimistas, pero son muy optimistas.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

https://twitter.com/vaioantunez



_Jerson. Ciudadanos civiles que se transportaban en su vehículo para visitar a familiares son atacados por militares de Ucrania; madre trata de tapar a su bebé para salvar su vida mientras les disparaban. Lamentablemente ambos mueren._

(No pongo el vídeo, encoje el alma, solo una captura)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los coreanos habitan ( y desde hace siglos) territorios más allá de lo que conocemos como península de Corea.
> 
> Muchos en lo que hoy es territorio de Rusia, y menos en lo que hoy es China.
> 
> Por ahí leí que había 100.000 coreanos en Rusia, no sé si será así realmente.



450.000 en Rusia o repúblicas fronterizas de la antigua URSS…








Etnia coreana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Saber si el soldado con rasgos coreanos es ruso o de Corea del Norte a ojo es imposible…


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

*Desmentido lo de los norcoreanos*


----------



## Eslacaña (8 Ago 2022)

Como bien sabeis cuando una noticia viene del lado ruso, entonces es "aparente" o "sin confirmar" o "dicen".

Aquí dejo uno donde abiertamente pero "aparentemente" confirman que los rusos se están haciendo con los envíos de las armas rusas.









Rusia muestra sus "trofeos" y dice que se han incautado armas de Estados Unidos y Reino Unido. – Galaxia Militar


Funcionarios rusos han mostrado aparentes trofeos, incluyendo armas estadounidenses, que sus militares habrían capturado durante la guerra en Ucrania.




galaxiamilitar.es





Las 3 o 4 webs de referencia en temas militares en lengua castellana, esta es una de ellas, son abiertamente y sin tapujos pro-OTAN, así que, que aparezca una noticia de estas en ellas, no es que se probable, es que realmente es cierto, porque al redactor le dolía los dedos mientras la redactaba.
Otra cosa son los comentarios, si queréis echaros unas risas echadles un vistazo.


----------



## pgas (8 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> https://twitter.com/vaioantunez
> 
> 
> 
> ...




por qué no? no hay nada vergonzoso en informar objetivamente por muy duro que sea, la mayoría de la gente es normal y solo una minoría de degenerados ávidos de casquería como el profesor bacterio (botones sacarino) se hace pajas con estas cosas


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## rober713 (8 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Grande Waters pero a mi no me duele cuando uno "de los mios" se equivoca y lo digo, China invadio el Tibet y ha hecho todo lo posible por eliminar su cultura y su gente.


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

*"Contraataque a Kherson". Muerde tu propia cola*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru




Hoy, 11: 00

Al parecer, en un futuro cercano veremos otro episodio de la serie, que no se puede apagar presionando el botón en el televisor. Después de la serie "evacuación de Azovstal", "contraofensiva cerca de Kharkov", "agotamiento en Severodonetsk" y el cortometraje "fantasma de Kyiv", tenemos que contemplar, quizás, la serie más escandalosa llamada "contraofensiva en Kherson". La trama es poco visible y el entorno es regular, pero el marketing está al más alto nivel.


*¿Por qué tales sacrificios? *
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania establecieron las tareas obvias de la "contraofensiva de Kherson" para retirar parte de las fuerzas NVO del Donbass y ralentizar el avance de las fuerzas aliadas, así como *redirigir toda la atención de la audiencia ucraniana* y mundial desde el inevitable derrota en Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Avdiivka. Aquí, como dicen, hasta un niño entiende todo. ¿Quién en Occidente habla ahora sobre la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el triángulo Lisichansk / Severodonetsk / Rubizhne, la pérdida de la central térmica de Uglegorsk, el avance de las fuerzas aliadas cerca de Donetsk, cuando es posible mostrar agujeros? en el puente Antonovsky durante todo el día?

*Es decir, la “contraofensiva” en Kherson debería convertirse en un reflejo de la operación Slavic-Kramatorsk, lo que significará la pérdida de Donbass para Kyiv. Con esto intentarán encubrir su derrota en la RPD*. Y aquí ni siquiera es importante el hecho mismo del éxito en la forma de la captura de Kherson, pero es suficiente para dirigir la atención de la comunidad mundial a otra región. Y, como saben, l*os medios de comunicación y las redes sociales occidentales han aprendido durante mucho tiempo a hacer una gran ola de información sobre los pequeños éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el espíritu de "Rusia está perdiendo la guerra"*. Esto se hace debido al bloqueo de información casi completo de los éxitos rusos en la captura de grandes ciudades con una réplica total de personal con cada ruso alineado. un tanque.

*En este contexto, el único objetivo práctico que el régimen nazi de Kyiv puede lograr con su “contraofensiva” es desbaratar el referéndum anunciado. *Aparentemente, se suponía que el referéndum tendría lugar después de la liberación completa de Donbass a principios de otoño. Pero si la ciudad de Kherson estará bajo constante fuego de artillería, entonces el referéndum, por supuesto, tendrá que posponerse antes de que las tropas ucranianas sean expulsadas de Nikolaev.

Pero hay ventajas en esta "contraofensiva". Finalmente, los jardines de infancia y las escuelas de Krivoy Rog y Nikolaev estarán vacíos. Todos aquellos a los que les gusta dormir en cunas en un abrazo con un retrato de Zelensky y hacer malabarismos con granadas seguirán saliendo bajo una ráfaga de ruso. aviación y artillería.

*Contraatacar al revés *
Ahora sobre la naturaleza misma de la próxima escalada en la región de Kherson. Las acciones más obvias de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son el caótico bombardeo masivo de Kherson por analogía con Donetsk. Es decir, a*l darse cuenta de que Donetsk pronto estará fuera de su alcance, Occidente necesitará un nuevo objetivo que provoque la necesidad de intensificar las hostilidades. Así, Occidente está asegurado en caso de que alguien en Kyiv o Moscú se sienta repentinamente tentado a sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones tras la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la RPD.* Los representantes del régimen ucraniano presionaron directamente a los residentes de Kherson para que abandonaran la ciudad. Esto solo confirma la tesis sobre los próximos ataques masivos de artillería en el propio Kherson (y no solo en el puente y Chernobaevka).

Por cierto, sobre Chernobaevka (más precisamente, sobre el aeropuerto de Kherson). Por supuesto, no valía la pena intentar formar una base de helicópteros al comienzo del NWO prácticamente en la línea del frente. Este es un error de comando. Sin embargo, Ucrania continúa atacando en el aeropuerto, la defensa aérea rusa continúa interceptando proyectiles MLRS. Por lo tanto, está claro que todavía hay importantes instalaciones militares rusas allí. Esto confirma que nuestras fuerzas armadas están listas para continuar en la zona en la que el enemigo tiene como objetivo, pero no colocarán sus principales instalaciones militares dentro de los límites de Kherson, como está sucediendo en Nikolaev. Lo mismo lo confirma el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el aeropuerto de Melitopol, donde, obviamente, estaban estacionadas las fuerzas principales, y no en Melitopol mismo.

*Pero volvamos a Jerson. El ejército ucraniano no podrá concentrarse y, en general, encontrará una cantidad suficiente de artillería y vehículos blindados con operaciones activas en otras direcciones. Queda, en primer lugar, la infantería. Una gran cantidad de infantería de diversos grados de entrenamiento de combate. Pequeños grupos móviles enemigos bien entrenados, equipados con sistemas antitanques como árboles de Navidad, no podrán hacer un gran avance y mover el frente. Lo mismo ocurre con grandes grupos de mano de obra enemiga, arrojados de manera caótica bajo la cobertura de una pequeña cantidad de vehículos blindados.

En cuanto a la artillería, si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tuvieran la oportunidad de encontrar suficiente artillería para romper el dominio ruso en este tipo de armamento, lo habrían hecho en Donbas hace mucho tiempo. Nada parecido a lo que Rusia ha concentrado en la dirección de Pesok y Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no podrán reunirse en ningún punto de Ucrania. Rusia destruye tanto, si no más, armamento ucraniano cuánto entra diariamente de los países de la OTAN. *Por lo tanto, la cantidad de armas pesadas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está disminuyendo lenta pero seguramente, dados los restos del equipo soviético, por supuesto. La frase "La OTAN está arrastrando la agonía de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania" está muy bien expresada en el número de vehículos blindados entregados y destruidos.

Debe comprender que no hay barreras de agua directamente entre Kherson y Nikolaev a lo largo de la línea del frente hasta Snigirevka. El río Ingulets, que hoy en día es la primera línea en muchas áreas, desemboca en el Dniéper por encima de la ciudad de Kherson. Su ancho en el sur de la región de Kherson es de unos 100 metros, en el norte, 30-50. Es decir, este río es un obstáculo de la misma complejidad que el Seversky Donets. Para las tropas rusas, esta es una tarea difícil con una combinación de reconocimiento occidental y puntería occidental. Para los ucranianos, esta es simplemente una tarea imposible si estamos hablando de la transferencia de grandes formaciones, y no del DRG.

En el futuro, también tendremos que enfrentar barreras de agua. Si miramos hacia el futuro, en el camino a Odessa tendremos que superar el Southern Bug y Tiligul. Sí, y la propia Odessa está cubierta en su mayor parte por dos estuarios. Para llegar a su puerto, tendrás que atravesar un cuello entre los estuarios y el mar, de poco más de 1,5 km de ancho, o entrar por el lado de Transnistria. Por lo tanto, los puentes de pontones serán útiles para nuestras tropas incluso después de la eliminación de las amenazas a los cruces de Kherson. Es cierto que en el caso de Odessa, existe la posibilidad de grandes operaciones de desembarco naval y aéreo al sur de la ciudad, lo que facilitará la tarea de cerco.

*Krivoy Rog*
Además de la dirección occidental obvia, también hay una dirección norte (en relación con Kherson): se trata de Krivoy Rog y Nikopol. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden intentar avanzar aquí, confiando en estas ciudades, pero la distancia desde ellas hasta la línea del frente es mayor que desde Nikolaev hasta el frente cerca de Kherson. Aquí no hay barreras de agua, y de hecho hay una cabeza de puente bastante ancha para ambos lados, de 40 km de ancho. El único punto que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden atacar aquí es la captura de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya. Pero antes de eso, desde la línea del frente, todavía tienes que recorrer hasta 80 km. Para las tropas rusas, la ofensiva sobre Krivoy Rog y Nikolaev abrirá el camino hacia el centro de Ucrania. Sin la captura de Krivoy Rog, las direcciones de Zaporozhye y Dnepropetrovsk prácticamente no tienen sentido, ya que las ciudades están separadas por el río Dnieper.


*Retaguardia ucraniana*
*La capacidad misma de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para transferir y acumular grandes fuerzas indica un número insuficiente de ataques puntuales remotos. Sí, los misiles no se agotaron, como querían en Ucrania. Pero aún son pocos. Por lo tanto, la principal oportunidad para que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF impidan los movimientos del ejército ucraniano y corten radicalmente el suministro de armas de Occidente es el acceso a altitudes medias y altas de la aviación rusa detrás de las líneas enemigas. *Y para esto, será necesario aumentar el trabajo en la detección y destrucción de los sistemas de defensa aérea de mediano y largo alcance "dormidos", intensificando el reconocimiento y lanzando objetivos falsos al enemigo.

En cuanto al trabajo de la aviación rusa contra el avance de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las defensas aéreas durmientes son buenas siempre que tengan un lugar donde esconderse. Una cosa es conducir el S-300 a una granja de cerdos y esperar una señal de los colegas de la OTAN, y otra muy distinta es cubrir continuamente las órdenes de avance en un campo abierto mediante el despliegue de un sistema de defensa aérea en capas. Por lo tanto, es poco probable que la aviación rusa de primera línea encuentre serios obstáculos para desarmar a las tropas ucranianas que han ingresado a los espacios abiertos en la marcha entre Nikolaev y Kherson.

*Crimea *
*En cuanto a las amenazas militares directas a Crimea en forma de ofensiva de las tropas ucranianas, los avances en la margen derecha del Dniéper e incluso la pérdida de Kherson no abren el camino a Crimea para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*. Todavía quedan los mismos pocos puentes que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no podrán cruzar. Avanzar a través de Melitopol es más prometedor, pero no menos inútil. Desde la línea del frente actual cerca de Kherson hasta Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania deben recorrer unos 20 km, desde Nikolaev, 50 km antes de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania puedan encontrarse con el Dnieper. En la margen izquierda, está a unos 200 km de la línea Kamenskoye - Orekhov - Gulyaipole y el único asentamiento al que podrían aferrarse las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es Melitopol. ¿Qué podemos decir sobre el Sivash y el Istmo de Perekop, que nunca pasarán, incluso si ya estuvieran parados frente a ellos?

Y, en general,* cualquier operación contra Crimea sin dominio en el mar y en el aire no tiene sentido. *Si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ponen en peligro la pérdida de Crimea, esto provocaría una movilización total de la sociedad en Rusia y, sobre todo, en la propia Crimea. Pero incluso durante la época de Maidan, Crimea pudo reunir a casi tanta gente en la milicia como la "autodefensa de Maidan" reclutada de toda Ucrania. Además, cualquier amenaza de perder una parte del territorio ruso puede convertirse en un motivo justificado para el uso de armas nucleares tácticas.

*Centros de decisión *
*Esta "contraofensiva", si se lleva a cabo, servirá como un recordatorio para quienes han amenazado durante mucho tiempo con atacar los centros de toma de decisiones. ¿Por qué necesitamos el régimen ucraniano en absoluto? ¿Para intercambiar prisioneros? ¿Solo por el temor de que encuentre un reemplazo en Occidente? ¡Así que déjenlos buscar! ¿Por qué lo salvamos retirando las tropas de Kyiv? ¿Por qué no se llevó a cabo un solo ataque con misiles o artillería en el barrio del gobierno si la artillería estaba a 20-25 km de distancia? ¿Por qué los funcionarios occidentales continúan haciendo excursiones allí? ¿Por qué cesaron los ataques a los objetos de propaganda nazi, y por qué la televisión ucraniana sigue nazinizando a la población, hablando de la necesidad de matar a los niños rusos y llevando al frente “carne de cañón”?

Si se dijo públicamente que habría ataques en los centros de toma de decisiones, entonces deberían serlo. De lo contrario, estas advertencias quedarán invalidadas. Si admitimos que el régimen de Kyiv nos engañó en Estambul, entonces esta es solo una razón adicional para tratarlo de la misma manera que con cualquier área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente. Ya es hora de privar al público occidental de la oportunidad de contemplar las ridículas sesiones de fotos del garante de la constitución ucraniana desgarrada por Occidente. Aunque, quizás, no habría que negarle la última sesión de fotos durante la firma de la rendición, si es que se lleva a cabo.

Podemos suponer que las líneas rojas se han trazado durante mucho tiempo a lo largo de la línea cerrada para el Oeste. Incluso podemos imaginar que se trata de entregas de ATACMS, cazas modernos y sistemas de defensa aérea / defensa antimisiles de largo alcance, así como ataques en el territorio de Crimea y las grandes ciudades rusas. Sin embargo, la política siempre implica jugar al borde de estas líneas rojas. Y esto significa que los intentos de prueba para cruzar la línea roja *ocurrirán constantemente. Y si no hay una respuesta con toda su fuerza, entonces se percibirá allí como la flexibilidad de nuestras líneas rojas.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

Acojonante.

Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €

En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)


----------



## El-Mano (8 Ago 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> He perdido los enlaces del estado de la guerra en Google Maps. Agradecería que alguien los volviera a poner.
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk



¿¿Este??









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Grande Waters pero a mi no me duele cuando uno "de los mios" se equivoca y lo digo, China invadio el Tibet y ha hecho todo lo posible por eliminar su cultura y su gente.



Bueno eso es relativo. Tibet lleva entrando y saliendo de china siglos. Es un tira y afloja con frecuentes incursiones británicas desde la india a tocar los cojones. Independientes en los últimos cinco siglos solo han sido de 1910 a 1950.

Y gracias a dios que china ha hecho todo lo posible por erradicar su cultura. Te imaginas a Torquemada y su legión de curas gobernado España en el siglo XXI? Pues eso es la cultura tibetana, con su sistema feudal, sus esclavos y sus curas tocándose los cojones vivendo del cuento.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> En este contexto, instó al primer ministro saliente, Boris Johnson, y a los candidatos a sucederle a *acordar un presupuesto de emergencia*. "Si no se hace nada antes de que se produzca una nueva subida de los precios del combustible en enero, los pobres en combustible podrían llegar a ser 39 millones de personas en 15 millones de hogares, el 54 % del país", señaló.



Los britanicos no son tan ricos como pudiera parecer, la City de Londres es un paraiso fiscal donde lavan el dinero robado por medio planeta, supone mucho pib para el pais, mas que los datos que se manejan oficialmente, aunque esa riqueza no la disfruten los piratas de a pie.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los britanicos no son tan ricos como pudiera parecer, la City de Londres es un paraiso fiscal donde lavan el dinero robado por medio planeta, supone mucho pib para el pais, mas que los datos que se manejan oficialmente, aunque esa riqueza no la disfruten los piratas de a pie.



Eso lo saben bien los patriotas españoles que llevan escaqueando la pasta allí desde el siglo XVIII ......


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Ago 2022)

Es su gas y Vladimiro sabe lo que tiene que hacer, que disgusto para los tontanicos...


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es su gas y Vladimiro sabe lo que tiene que hacer, que disgusto para los tontanicos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149572




Y se enciende los puros con billetes de 500 €


----------



## Trajanillo (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



Ostias como panes se divisan en el horizonte otoñal...


----------



## Trajanillo (8 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es su gas y Vladimiro sabe lo que tiene que hacer, que disgusto para los tontanicos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149572



Es su gas, si no lo quieren lo quema y los alemanes subiendo el gas a los ciudadanos sin verguenza ninguna.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



Octiubre si, pero de 1918. Las sanciones iban a derrocar a Putin en dos semanas...se equivocaron pero siguen con el mantenella y no enmendalla, menuda hostia se van a llevar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es su gas y Vladimiro sabe lo que tiene que hacer, que disgusto para los tontanicos...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149572



Es un fake para los remeros de occidente, y que no se pongan más nerviosos de lo que están con las facturas de gas. Se está desviando todo lo que no se suministra a Europa hacia Asia.

Los asiáticos cada vez consumen más energía, incluso yo diría que comienzan a derrocharla…


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

#NSTworld #China llevó a cabo nuevos ejercicios militares alrededor de #Taiwan, dijo Beijing, desafiando los llamados para que ponga fin a sus ejercicios más grandes de la historia que rodean la isla democrática a raíz de una visita del presidente de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, #NancyPelosi.


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

*Nikita Mijalkov** sobre las causas de la crisis en Ucrania*
*edicion - MUY RECOMENDABLE, MUCHO:*


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Lo de los nazis ucranianos ya es un delirio..


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Es una ONG de sofa, quiere decir que es gente que curra desde casa sin acudir a los sitios donde se han provocado tales hechos o "les han contado que", pero como siempre, harán un deeply concerned y a otra cosa.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Alemania dice públicamente que están patrocinando a los terroristas.

"La contraofensiva ucraniana no será similar a lo que está haciendo Rusia: las acciones de las FAU se basarán en partisanos, levantamientos en ciudades ocupadas y operaciones móviles detrás de las líneas enemigas" - Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ministro de Defensa de Alemania


cryfar74 dijo:


> Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos.
> 
> Pongo en duda esa información,



Pero los tuvanos son rusos ¿ok?
De ahí es el jefe militar Shoigu.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Rusia tiene frontera con Corea por lo que tiene étnicamente población puramente Rusa con rasgos asiáticos.
> 
> Pongo en duda esa información,



Rusia tiene casi medio millon de rusos que son coreanos etnicos.












Coreanos de Sajalín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania dice públicamente que están patrocinando a los terroristas.
> 
> "La contraofensiva ucraniana no será similar a lo que está haciendo Rusia: las acciones de las FAU se basarán en partisanos, levantamientos en ciudades ocupadas y operaciones móviles detrás de las líneas enemigas" - Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ministro de Defensa de Alemania
> 
> ...


----------



## delhierro (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De toda la vida del señor el que tiene tiene las pistolas tiene el poder. Quién controla las pistolas en Rusia?



buena pregunta. Es de suponer que Putin


vettonio dijo:


> *Desmentido lo de los norcoreanos*



Para llegar al frente tendrian que pasar por Rusia. No veo yo a Putin permitiendolo, sería contrario a las sanciones y bla bla bla.... Posiblemente los norcoreanos estarian dispuestos de buen grado a enviar voluntarios y a comerciar con las republicas, pero no tienen frontera directa evidentemente.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*La inteligencia británica asegura que varios líderes militares han sido suspendidos por los fallos en el combate.*
El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha confirmado la evaluación del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra de que el liderazgo militar ruso ha experimentado cambios importantes debido a las fallos militares rusos en *Ucrania*.

Según los expertos, es probable que al menos seis comandantes rusos hayan sido despedidos de sus puestos desde el comienzo de la* guerra* en febrero, lo que podría incluir al comandante del Distrito Militar del Este, coronel general *Aleksandr Chayko*, y al comandante del Distrito Militar del Oeste, coronel general *Aleksandr Zhuravlev*.

Es probable que el cambio en el liderazgo militar esté afectando los esfuerzos de mando y control rusos en Ucrania.


----------



## Tails (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## dabuti (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



Pero hemoj parado a loj oligarcaj y loj comnisjtaj de la URSS.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania vuelve a atacar un puente estratégico en ciudad ocupada de Jerson.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a atacar la madrugada del lunes un importante puente de *Jerson*, una ciudad situada en el sur de *Ucrania* y ocupada por las tropas rusas, anunciaron las autoridades de *Kiev*.

"Vaya noche para los ocupantes de la región de *Jerson*. Ataques en la zona del puente Antonovski", afirmó en Facebook un diputado regional, Serguéi Khlan.

La portavoz del comando sur del ejército ucraniano, Natalia Gumeniuk, confirmó los bombardeos.

"El control del fuego que hemos estado desarrollando desde hace varios días está funcionando. Los impactos son considerables tanto en el puente Antonovski como en el Kajovski", declaró a la televisión ucraniana.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Todo por salvar el culo a Zopenski


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Rusia ha perdido 42.340 soldados en Ucrania, según el Estado Mayor ucraniano.*
El Estado Mayor de *Ucrania *ha informado de que* Rusia* ha perdido 42.340 soldados desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania* en el mes de febrero.

Además, el Estado Mayor de *Ucrania* informó el 8 de agosto que Rusia también había perdido 1.811 tanques, 4.070 vehículos blindados de combate, 960 sistemas de artillería, 261 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 132 sistemas de defensa aérea, 192 helicópteros, 223 aviones, 754 drones y 15 barcos.


----------



## dabuti (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Pero hemoj parado a loj oligarcaj y loj comnisjtaj de la URSS.



WELCOME PENSIONISTAS ALEMANES

Pues ya sabe, lo que tiene que hacer la pensionista alemana que cobra 1300€ y no tiene ni para pagar el gas. . Alquiler de un año de apartamento en la costa mediterránea por 700€ al mes y le quedan 600€ para comidita y hacer la compra en el Mercadona y encima hasta puede irse a desayunar al borde del mar alguna mañana.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Mas efectos del viaje de la bruja:


----------



## Honkler (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania dice públicamente que están patrocinando a los terroristas.
> 
> "La contraofensiva ucraniana no será similar a lo que está haciendo Rusia: las acciones de las FAU se basarán en partisanos, levantamientos en ciudades ocupadas y operaciones móviles detrás de las líneas enemigas" - Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ministro de Defensa de Alemania



Si, tipo Werwolf , y ya sabemos como terminó aquella historia… estos alemanes no aprenden…


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Fracasa la venta al Líbano del grano del primer barco cargado de Ucrania*
El comerciante libanés que estaba previsto que adquiriese el cereal a bordo del primer granelero en salir del puerto ucraniano de *Odesa* tras el acuerdo con *Rusia* ha rechazado el cargamento, para el que se busca ahora un nuevo comprador fuera o dentro del Líbano, ha informado a Efe la Embajada de* Ucrania* en Beirut.

"De acuerdo con la información del Ministerio de Transporte ucraniano", el comprador "final" en el Líbano "rechazó aceptar el cargamento" a bordo del "Razoni" y el dueño del grano está tratando de encontrar a otro comprador interesado en la mercancía, explicaron desde la misión diplomática.

La nueva venta podría realizarse a otro comerciante en el puerto septentrional libanés de Trípoli, adonde inicialmente estaba previsto que llegaría el granelero el pasado fin de semana, o a un comprador en otro país diferente, de acuerdo con la Embajada.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pues ya sabe. Alquiler de un año de apartamento en la costa mediterránea por 700€ y le quedan 600€ para comidita y hacer la compra en el Mercadona y encima hasta puede irse a desayunar al borde del mar alguna mañana.



Claro, y sigue pagando el alquiler y la calefacción del piso en Alemania, para ir al hospital que vaya sorteando a los de VOX cuando la apaleen por turismo sanitario.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Rusia dice que no hay condiciones para una reunión entre Putin y Zelenski.*
El Kremlin ha afirmado que actualmente no existen condiciones para una reunión entre el presidente de *Rusia*, *Vladimir Putin*, y su homólogo ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, después de que Turquía reiterara la disposición a acoger ese encuentro.

"Ahora no se dan las condiciones necesarias para la reunión mencionada por el señor (Recep Tayyip) Erdogan", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov.

El mandatario turco dijo la semana pasada que había recordado a su par ruso durante una reunión entre ambos en Sochi (mar Negro) que Ankara estaba dispuesta a acoger una cumbre entre *Putin* y *Zelenski* para resolver el conflicto ruso-ucraniano en la mesa de negociaciones.


----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> WELCOME PENSIONISTAS ALEMANES e INGLESES
> 
> Pues ya sabe, lo que tiene que hacer la pensionista alemana que cobra 1300€ y no tiene ni para pagar el gas. . Alquiler de un año de apartamento en la costa mediterránea por 700€ al mes y le quedan 600€ para comidita y hacer la compra en el Mercadona y encima hasta puede irse a desayunar al borde del mar alguna mañana.
> La otra opción es quedarse en Alemania pasando frío, pagar 900€ de gas y alimentarse de ratas e insectos.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia "chantaje" de Rusia por la amenaza de volar la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
La empresa ucraniana Energoatom ha denunciado lo que denominó "chantaje" de las tropas rusas por el minado de la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, la mayor de Europa y en su poder desde marzo, y la amenaza de volar la instalación.

La empresa pública operadora de las centrales nucleares ucranianas aseguró en Telegram que la eventual voladura de la central es un intento de las tropas de *Rusia* de advertir contra las "consecuencias" que tendría la recuperación por parte del Ejército ucraniano de territorios invadidos por *Rusia*, como el de la planta de energía atómica.

Según Energoatom de las intenciones de Rusia dio cuenta el general ruso Valery Vasilyev, quien comanda las tropas que ocupan la planta nuclear y que dijo que el lugar "será tierra rusa o un desierto abrasado".


----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, y sigue pagando el alquiler y la calefacción del piso en Alemania, para ir al hospital que vaya sorteando a los de VOX cuando la apaleen por turismo sanitario.



El piso de Alemania que lo deje...y en Europa hay reciprocidad sanitaria. Igual que te atienden a ti en Alemania, atiendes tu a los alemanes. Y mejor los de VOX...que los de Irene Montero...adalid del chupapollismo extremo.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

"El tsunami financiero global planificado acaba de comenzar" 

El investigador y autor,William Engdahl, sostiene que desde que se creó la Reserva Federal hace 100 años
todos los colapsos del mercado financiero han sido provocados deliberadamente por razones políticas.
*
"La situación no es diferente hoy en día, ya que claramente la Reserva Federal de EEUU 
está actuando con su arma de los tipos de interés para hacer colapsar la que es la mayor 
burbuja financiera especulativa de la historia de la humanidad, una burbuja que ella misma creó".*


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Algo positivo...

Kiev por la noche...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Ago 2022)

Los conflictos en Ucrania y en Taiwán tienen varias características en común:


Fueron promovidos por Washington con la intención de socavar la prosperidad de Rusia y China.
Se desarrollan lejos de las fronteras de Estados Unidos.
Permiten instaurar como nuevos enemigos de Occidente a Rusia y a China, con el soporte brindado por las corporaciones mediáticas trasnacionales.
Habilitan al incremento de la comercialización internacional de armas y el aumento de la participación de Washington en dicho mercado.
Se busca desarticular las bases del desarrollo económico-productivo de ambos países: energético en el caso de Moscú y tecnológico (semiconductores) en el caso de Beijing.
Patrocinan conflictos de tipo_ proxi_, con muertos ajenos
Se intenta limitar y/o restringir los vínculos de Moscú y Beijing con terceros países, sancionando de forma explícita o implícita a quienes establezcan vínculos de cooperación estratégicos con ambos.
Se pretende desacreditar sus sistemas de gobierno, apelando a conceptos eurocéntricos de derechos humanos y democracia.
Jugar con fuego


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Preocupa muchisimo la informacion que viene llegando acerca de la central nuclear ocupada.. espero que sea mentira por que si realmente tienen planeado crear un desastre nuclear, esto ya es el fin de toda la existencia que conocemos


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¡¡Kontxo!! se ve la matricula de un coche del 'botxo' vizcaino... BI -5760-HM


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> El piso de Alemania que lo deje...y en Europa hay reciprocidad sanitaria. Igual que te atienden a ti en Alemania, atiendes tu a los alemanes. Y mejor los de VOX...que los de Irene Montero...adalid del chupapollismo extremo.



¿Tienes 10 años? una señora mayor va a dejar su entorno e irse sola a España. Poco sabes de las circunstancias de las personas a esa edad.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Estos hijos de puta desde que definieron a los presos de ETA como "presos políticos' perdieron toda credibilidad para mí.


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Ago 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Grande Waters pero a mi no me duele cuando uno "de los mios" se equivoca y lo digo, China invadio el Tibet y ha hecho todo lo posible por eliminar su cultura y su gente.




Tibet es China.

Y cuidadito con idolatrar a los monjes exxplotadores hijos de puta. Que los pintan muy bien en occidente, y luego lees un poco sobre esa gentuza y flipas.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## potatosalsa (8 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿¿Este??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese mismo. Muchas gracias 

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Kontxo!! se ve la matricula de un coche del 'botxo' vizcaino... BI -57600-HM



Deberías de saber que los de Bilbao nacen donde quieren. Yo , ahora mismo, estoy contemplando un Mapa Mundi de Bilbao.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Tienes 10 años? una señora mayor va a dejar su entorno e irse sola a España. Poco sabes de las circunstancias de las personas a esa edad.



Las conozco bastante bien, créeme. Y entre que coma insectos y se muera de frío....la mejor opción es venirse con su marido o su cuidadora aquí. Ya están tardando los familiares...que Octubre está muy cerca. Y se prevé un invierno frío y nivoso en Europa. Los diez años los dejé atrás hace mucho tiempo. Y de hecho, muchos hoteles de la costa, podrían ofrecer un pack invernal a los pensionistas durante los meses de invierno, con el aval del gobierno alemán por ejemplo. Los políticos están para algo...aparte de para arrodillarse y darle al chupachups como algunas ministras de Igualdad.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*El criptoprestamista Hodlnaut, con sede en Singapur, suspende las retiradas de fondos*
13:33 || 08/08/2022


----------



## coscorron (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



No hace falta que te vayas a Alemania .. Aquí mucha gente va a estar igual.


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

*Como resultado de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, la formación nacionalista "Kraken" perdió por completo su capacidad de combate.*

Hoy, 14: 16


https://es.topwar.ru/200033-v-rezultate-udarov-rossijskih-vs-nacionalisticheskoe-formirovanie-kraken-polnostju-utratilo-boesposobnost.html




La formación nacionalista "Kraken", que se autodenominaba unidad de "asalto de élite", ha perdido su capacidad de combate. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, ya se ha llegado al punto de que los "aviones de ataque de élite" han comenzado a desertar.

La formación nacional "Kraken" perdió su capacidad de combate después de una serie de ataques de precisión en los puntos de despliegue temporal de los nacionalistas, pérdidas masivas e incluso deserciones. La transición a la llamada "defensa de Jarkov" y los intentos de sentarse en la ciudad "Kraken" tampoco ayudaron, los nuestros monitorean de cerca todos los movimientos de los nacionalistas y, en cada oportunidad, les envían un "regalo" en el forma de cohete. Según se informa, ahora los comandantes sobrevivientes de los nacionalistas están tratando de reclutar nuevo personal, pero sin éxito. Aparentemente no hay gente que quiera ir a los terroristas suicidas.

En general, hoy la dirección de Kharkov agrada, nuestras fuerzas aéreas hicieron un buen trabajo allí, infligiendo una serie de ataques en los puntos de despliegue temporal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la defensa territorial. Se informa que el enemigo perdió hasta 150 militares y hasta 14 unidades de diversos equipos. También funcionó muy bien aviación y en las direcciones de Kherson y Nikolaev, destruyendo un total de más de cien nacionalistas.

La artillería, los aviones de ataque, los helicópteros y las tropas de misiles continúan trabajando tanto en las posiciones como en la profundidad táctica de la defensa enemiga. Durante el día pasado, los almacenes con municiones de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 66, 110 y 56 cerca del pueblo de Vodiane, cinco depósitos de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las regiones de Krasnogorovka, Novomikhailovka y Artemovsk, así como un depósito de combustible cerca Novomikhailovka de la República Popular de Donetsk fueron destruidos.

Durante la lucha contra la batería en la región de Kramatorsk, se cubrieron las posiciones de la HIMARS MLRS estadounidense, la batería Uragan MLRS en la región de Ocheretino. Los artilleros antiaéreos derribaron siete vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, interceptaron tres misiles Tochka-U y 19 misiles HIMARS MLRS en las áreas de Sukhaya Kamenka, región de Kharkiv, Melitopol, región de Zaporozhye y Antonovka, región de Kherson.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

sin Azovs ni estos a ver a quien reclutan al este del Dnieper. lorchos de leva están en las milicias y mercenarios cada vez menos. visto lo visto Galitzianos y demás se lo pensarán.

lento pero seguro y asegurando. el frío en eulemania será rápido y seguro. una cosa de la mano de lo otra. despues vendra la llorera alemana con los turcos de VW de brazos caidos o cimitarras en alto.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Que largo se están haciendo esos tres días en los que la "operación especial" de Rusia iba a acabar con la caída de Ucrania; y que iba a ser como si fuera un paseo.


----------



## McNulty (8 Ago 2022)

Lunes con noticias bastante nutritivas.

En Zhaporizie son más rusos que el vodka, y las autoridades locales quieren la anexión Crimea style.

Serbia da el visto bueno para tener una base rusa en su territorio.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*La NASA confirma que Putin está quemando el gas que no envía a Europa.*
*Vladimir Putin* está quemando el exceso de gas, el mismo gas que debería estar alimentando el calefacción e industria de los europeos a partir de octubre. Según la televisión finlandesa Yle, imágenes de satélite del sistema de monitorización de incendios de la *NASA *muestran que las llamas arden en la estación compresora de Portova, perteneciente a la empresa rusa Gazprom, todos los días desde el 17 de junio.
El servicio de la NASA muestra incendios no declarados cerca de la estación de Portovaya desde mediados de junio, es decir, desde el momento en que se estrangularon las entregas de Nord Stream 1. Sin oportunidades de venta en Asia y sin sus clientes europeos, a los que se dirigía el 83% de las exportaciones de gas natural antes de la *guerra contra Ucrania*, *Rusia* apenas tiene oportunidades de venta.
Según el Ministro de Energía de *Ucrania*, Herman Galushchenko, tales procesos muestran que las sanciones occidentales continúan atando a los rusos.
"En lugar de ganar miles de millones de euros con los suministros, los rusos se ven obligados a simplemente quemar el gas extraído en el aire. Los chantajistas ya están sintiendo el daño y el período de tiempo en el que todavía pueden dictar sus términos está disminuyendo rápidamente", escribió en Facebook.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## alfonbass (8 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lunes con noticias bastante nutritivas.
> 
> En Zhaporizie son más rusos que el vodka, y las autoridades locales quieren la anexión Crimea style.
> 
> Serbia da el visto bueno para tener una base rusa en su territorio.



Pero que "autoridades locales", si está ocupado?
En todo caso, serán las "autoridades" que han puesto el ejército ocupante, lo que, a efectos de lo que quiere o no un grupo de población, es muy, por no decir nada, relevante
Es como si te pongo una pistola al cuello y digo que "quieres darme todo tu dinero"....


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Rumanía pide tener pastillas de yodo ante el riesgo de un desastre nuclear en Ucrania.*
El ministro de Sanidad de Rumanía, Alexandru Rafila, ha pedido a la población menor de 40 años que se aprovisione "lo más rápido posible" de pastillas de yodo, ante el riesgo de un desastre nuclear en la vecina *Ucrania*.

El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) advirtió ayer del riesgo de "desastre nuclear" en la planta ucraniana de *Zaporiyia*, ocupada por *Rusia* desde marzo, después de que instalación fuera objeto de un bombardeo cuya autoría se achacan mutuamente las fuerzas rusas y ucranianas.

Esta planta, la más grande de Europa, está ubicada en una región a 700 kilómetros de la frontera con Rumanía.

El ministro pidió que los menores de 40 años "se presenten lo más rápido posible ante el médico de familia en el que deben recibir la prescripción", informa la agencia noticias Agerpres.


----------



## McNulty (8 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero que "autoridades locales", si está ocupado?
> En todo caso, serán las "autoridades" que han puesto el ejército ocupante, lo que, a efectos de lo que quiere o no un grupo de población, es muy, por no decir nada, relevante
> Es como si te pongo una pistola al cuello y digo que "quieres darme todo tu dinero"....



De tanto enmierdar el hilo con tus delirios, no sabes ni que territorio controlan los ruskies en estos momentos. En fin...

Lee más y escribe menos, es un consejo.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> por qué no? no hay nada vergonzoso en informar objetivamente por muy duro que sea, la mayoría de la gente es normal y solo una minoría de degenerados ávidos de casquería como el profesor bacterio (botones sacarino) se hace pajas con estas cosas



Yo no he hablado de verguenza. Yo lo considero pudor y respeto. He informado objetivamente. He contado el hecho y he puesto una imagen que sirve para hacerse una composición de lugar. Hay otras imágenes que considero que hacerlas públicas es traspasar una línea y a mí nunca me ha gustado. A nivel personal no me pongo límites. Es a la hora de reenviar la información cuando aplico mis códigos. 

Es una cuestión polémica e interminable, dónde acaba la información y donde empieza el sensacionalismo y el morbo.

No voy a seguir con este tema.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Las famosas 45.000 Tns, que eran kilos...la explosión:


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Mañana, martes, Rusia lanzará un satélite militar para los iraníes. Y los rusos lo usarán primero.
No parece que sea un satélite puntero pero se ve a 1,2 metros. Es un satélite Kayyam.

США встревожились созданным Россией для Ирана спутником


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Ago 2022)

Jajjajaajzj

Zaporiyia o Zaporizya está en zona " todavía" de Ucrania, La de Zelensky   


alfonbass dijo:


> Pero que "autoridades locales", si está ocupado?
> En todo caso, serán las "autoridades" que han puesto el ejército ocupante, lo que, a efectos de lo que quiere o no un grupo de población, es muy, por no decir nada, relevante
> Es como si te pongo una pistola al cuello y digo que "quieres darme todo tu dinero"....


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*Embajador de Ucrania: se están cortando las líneas eléctricas alrededor de la planta de Zaporizhzhia*
14:26 || 08/08/2022


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (8 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De tanto enmierdar el hilo con tus delirios, no sabes ni que territorio controlan los ruskies en estos momentos. En fin...
> 
> Lee más y escribe menos, es un consejo.



Pero tronco, los demás no somos tan idiotas, qué dices? qué autoridades en Ucrania apoyan ahora una anexión a Rusia? Estamos tontos?


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán: 21 aviones de la fuerza aérea china entraron el lunes en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán*
14:30 || 08/08/2022


----------



## coscorron (8 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Embajador de Ucrania: se están cortando las líneas eléctricas alrededor de la planta de Zaporizhzhia*
> 14:26 || 08/08/2022



La central nuclear proporciona el 25 % de la electricidad total de Ucrania ... Estan cortando las líneas para que deje de enviar electricidad gratis a Ucrania y pase a enviarla a la Ucrania rusa. Lo normal cuando ocupas un territorio es usar sus recursos y privarselos al enémigo y eso tan normal en todo conflicto de momento no ocurría. El calenton Ucra consiste en que si me van a quitar la electricidad de mi país que al menos no sirva para proporcionarsela a Donestk, Crimea, Kherson y tal ... Eso si como se les desvie un pepino un poco más alla de donde debe ir que se preparen sus vecinos porque Chernobil era un reactor, aquí tenemos seis ...


----------



## delhierro (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que largo se están haciendo esos tres días en los que la "operación especial" de Rusia iba a acabar con la caída de Ucrania; y que iba a ser como si fuera un paseo.



Para el que lea el hilo sin seguirlo.

Los rusos jamas hicieron semejante previsión, fueron los medios anglos los que dijeron que Kiev "podia" caer en una semana.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

Lorena en twitter

Polonia se está preparando para establecer el control sobre los sectores más prometedores de la economía ucraniana; 

Las autoridades ucranianas, de hecho, ya han comenzado a vender sus sectores de la economía a Polonia.

Las empresas polacas están comprando cereales de Ucrania a precios bajos, condenando a las empresas ucranianas a la quiebra. 





https://twitter.com/Afroditaa1984/status/1556619622752854017


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·

Rusia utilizó misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal lanzados desde el aire en instalaciones militares en la región de Vinnytsia el 7 de agosto. Las Fuerzas de Ucrania no son capaces de derribar este tipo de misiles. Se utilizan para destruir objetivos muy importantes.


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Kontxo!! se ve la matricula de un coche del 'botxo' vizcaino... BI -5760-HM



Es lógico, Nikolaiev está en el cinturón del Gran Bilbao


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

Aunque impactantes, no hay casquería, mas bien la tremenda entereza del herido.

Un segundo antes se había dado la vuelta para indicar al compañero que le seguía.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Parece que ya se están viendo las goteras en Taiwan...
Puede que no sea nada, pero el agujero ahí está.

t.me/china3army/13377

_* En Taiwán, los militares comienzan a mostrar la unidad con China

El teniente general retirado taiwanés Gao Anguo llama a Taiwán, a los oficiales y soldados 
de las fuerzas terrestres, navales y aéreas a rebelarse y rendirse:

Por el bien del país y de la nación, deben levantarse, actuar para salvar al pueblo de Taiwán 
de esta terrible situación.

¡Reúnanse para completar la sagrada misión de unirse con China! ¡Mantened vuestro corazón*_
* y vuestra alma en el flujo de la historia!*


----------



## pgas (8 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de verguenza. Yo lo considero pudor y respeto. He informado objetivamente. He contado el hecho y he puesto una imagen que sirve para hacerse una composición de lugar. Hay otras imágenes que considero que hacerlas públicas es traspasar una línea y a mí nunca me ha gustado. A nivel personal no me pongo límites. Es a la hora de reenviar la información cuando aplico mis códigos.
> 
> Es una cuestión polémica e interminable, dónde acaba la información y donde empieza el sensacionalismo y el morbo.
> 
> No voy a seguir con este tema.




códigos no, gilipolleces, 

ves el video y cuentas la historia de forma subjetiva

y a los demás que les den


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ago 2022)

Que listos que son, bombardean teóricamente la central nuclear en posesión de Rusia durante meses.....culpan a Rusia, intentan meter el miedo de explosión nuclear en Europa y de paso ahora culpan a la OIEA de ser demasiado blandos y ahora....quieren que esta central nuclear, como está bajo el control de los Rusos sea zona desmilitarizada, solo por supuesto, las centrales nucleares que estén bajo control Ruso, las que están bajo control Ucraniano no....ejem. Pero eran los Rusos quienes se atacaban así mismos.....cada vez la historia se entiende mejor.


* Ucrania quiere que la central nuclear bombardeada sea una "zona desmilitarizada"*
El responsable de la agencia nuclear ucraniana Energoatom ha abogado este lunes po*r la creación de una "zona desmilitarizada" en el recinto de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*, alcanzado por bombardeos de los que Kiev y Moscú se acusan mutuamente.
*"Habría que hacer salir a los ocupantes del territorio de la central y crear una zona desmilitarizada"*, ha declarado *Petro Kotin* en un vídeo publicado en el Telegram de Energoatom. "Debería haber una misión de mantenimiento de la paz que incluya también a expertos del OIEA [Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica] y otras organizaciones de seguridad", continúa, considerando que* la presencia del ejército ruso en el lugar "crea un mayor peligro para el futuro, un accidente que implique radiaciones o incluso una catástrofe nuclear".*
Kotin acusa asimismo a la OIEA de tener una "reacción muy blanda" tras la entrada del ejército ruso en el sitio en marzo. Según el responsable, la central de Zaporiyia, la mayor de Ucrania y de Europa, está ocupada por "unos 500 soldados y 50 vehículos pesados, tanques y camiones". *Kiev y Moscú se acusan mutuamente desde el viernes de atacar las proximidades de los reactores de esta central nuclear situada en el sur de Ucrania.*


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Ago 2022)

que pasó con el millón de ukros de la requetecontramegasuperchuliguapiofensiva de jersón? han sido abducidos o qué?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que pasó con el millón de ukros de la requetecontramegasuperchuliguapiofensiva de jersón? han sido abducidos o qué?



Creo que se han ido de vacaciones a las playas de Odesa…


----------



## Plutarko (8 Ago 2022)

Los HIMARS de paseo por Rumania

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que pasó con el millón de ukros de la requetecontramegasuperchuliguapiofensiva de jersón? han sido abducidos o qué?



Están con @rejon, haciendo un análisis concienzudo para el contraataque.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

La región de Zaporizhzhya ha declarado que el referéndum sobre la adhesión a Rusia puede celebrarse en formato electrónico para no poner en peligro la vida de la población ante los ataques terroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

En mi opinión, deberíamos afirmar audaz y abiertamente aquí que la región de Zaporizhzhya ha decidido adoptar las mejores prácticas de los EE.UU. y llevar a cabo la votación de acuerdo con los mejores estándares estadounidenses y hacer hincapié en el voto por correo, como lo fue en las elecciones de Biden en 2020. A ver cómo critican los demócratas el voto por correo en Zaporozhye. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Vídeo de los nuevos daños en el puente Antonov. Los habituales agujeros en el pavimento. Pilares intactos, vanos intactos. Con este formato, el proceso sería parcheo de agujeros - nuevas cocciones - nuevo parcheo de agujeros, etc. Esto, por supuesto, dificulta la logística, pero es muy costoso para las AFU, que ya han gastado varias docenas de misiles para destruir el puente, pero hasta ahora sólo han conseguido dañar la superficie de la carretera.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





El puente Antonov de Kherson sigue en pie a pesar de las decenas de cohetes lanzados contra él por Himars.​​El bombardeo más extremo tuvo lugar esta noche. Los investigadores del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa han registrado otro crimen cometido por los nazis.​​







Репортёр Руденко V


Неофициально об официальном. Для сотрудничества: andreyrudenkorudenko@yandex.ru




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> códigos no, gilipolleces,
> 
> ves el video y cuentas la historia de forma subjetiva
> 
> y a los demás que les den



Su tono no es el adecuado para mantener una conversación seria.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

El campamento de Artek sigue acogiendo a niños de los territorios liberados de Ucrania. En esta ocasión, llegaron a Crimea 40 niños de la región de Kharkiv, para quienes es la primera vez que viajan al famoso Artek.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

A veces, las críticas a algunos de los procesos por parte de nuestros corresponsales de guerra no son del agrado de nuestro mando y esto es comprensible. Sin embargo, un mando sabio comprende la importancia de esta labor y el hecho de que el trabajo de información, informando sobre los éxitos y el heroísmo de nuestros soldados, tiene un efecto positivo sobre la situación de combate y la causa común en su conjunto y es más importante que las ambiciones personales. Se trata de una iniciativa privada y libre, no de un trabajo formulista y escurridizo. Lo que le importa al pueblo es la verdad y la emoción viva, no la fórmula, y estoy seguro de que el mando lo entiende. Por eso los periodistas tienen libertad para moverse por el frente y filmar su material. Por mi parte, expreso mi gratitud y respeto al mando y espero que esta situación no cambie. El beneficio para la causa común es mucho más importante que los problemas personales y entender esto requiere valor y fuerza. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (8 Ago 2022)

Off topic, pero que sirva de recordatorio de lo que está pasando.

Las Brif son las brigadas antiincendios, en este caso de CyL.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Rusia invita a representantes del OIEA a visitar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya

Así lo informó Bloomberg, citando una nota que circuló entre los diplomáticos en Viena.

Se insta a los inspectores a realizar "actividades en el marco de la aplicación de las salvaguardias, así como a supervisar el estado de la seguridad nuclear".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Las tierras no van a ser en ningún caso para los ucranianos
> 
> La única cuestión es si se las queda Rusia o los buitres usanos



Con mayor motivo...Rusia debe ir hasta el final...


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

"¡Todos al suelo, la oficina de alistamiento militar está trabajando!" - ¿se han convertido los ucranianos en esclavos?

El régimen de Kiev está tan desesperado por atraer nuevos paquetes de carne al frente que está utilizando la fuerza física y las amenazas de armas para obligar a la gente a ir a morir por Zelensky

Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны 

_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Escenario para un ataque en el puente de Crimea.

Fuentes de Ochakov y Chernomorsk han informado de que se está discutiendo un escenario específico para un ataque al puente de Crimea desde el mar.

El plan (muy probablemente británico) implica el uso de un buque mercante con tripulación ucraniana (la tripulación de base se utiliza como portadora de armas de ataque - un lanzador de misiles antibuque o de crucero, posiblemente del tipo contenedor (la foto muestra ejemplos de la experiencia china e iraní, existen diseños similares para el sistema de misiles Lora de Israel).

La idea de una posible operación se expresa de la siguiente manera. Un barco ucraniano (posiblemente con bandera del tercer país) que sale de Odesa, pasa por el Bósforo, descarga su carga como parte del acuerdo sobre el grano, y luego en uno de los puertos europeos (por ejemplo, Limassol en Chipre desde la base de la Fuerza Aérea Británica en Akrotiri, donde hay un gran aeródromo para la entrega de dicha carga) carga el contenedor o el lanzamisiles (como alternativa se puede considerar un barco explosivo o un UAV) y un equipo de ejecutores, muy probablemente oficiales de la OTAN. A continuación, el barco regresa al Mar Negro con el cargamento ficticio a Trabzon o Batumi, sin que el acuerdo sobre los cereales lo impida. Durante la travesía, habiendo encajado el periodo de mal tiempo y operando de noche, el barco se desvía hacia el puente de Crimea y lanza misiles a instancias de los aviones de reconocimiento de la OTAN que operan regularmente en el Mar Negro + utilizando las posibles opciones de "avistamiento" del objeto en tierra por parte de la agencia de inteligencia de la SMM. Después de los lanzamientos, la tripulación se retira en una lancha a motor y abandona el lugar de lanzamiento, y el barco vuelve a su destino, donde el lanzador es retirado del buque y transportado a una de las bases de la OTAN en Georgia. No se puede descartar la posibilidad de cargar el lanzador/contenedor en territorio turco.

Es poco probable que un ataque de este tipo provoque daños críticos en el puente, pero el énfasis aquí está en el efecto mediático de golpear una instalación importante mientras se evitan los activos de defensa aérea que esperan los ataques desde Zaporizhzhia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Un boletín desde el frente:

☠Las posiciones temporales de un batallón de la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada y del 122º batallón de la 113ª Brigada de las AFU han sido atacadas cerca de Kharkiv, destruyendo hasta 150 militares y 14 vehículos y blindados;
✈Los ataques de la aviación rusa contra las posiciones de combate de los batallones 105 y 106 de la 63ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU destruyeron hasta 70 nacionalistas y 14 vehículos;
☠ Hasta 30 combatientes y 5 vehículos del 18º batallón de la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU fueron destruidos;
Un día: 5 puestos de mando y control, incluyendo la fuerza de tarea Soledar, depósitos de municiones;
En el transcurso del combate de contrabatería fueron alcanzados: Uragan MLRS, Acacia SAU, HIMARS MLRS, 4 pelotones Msta-B, 2 pelotones Hyacinth-B;
7 drones AFU derribados, 19 proyectiles HIMARS MLRS.
Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21402









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Principal de las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

▪ El 7 de agosto, el régimen de Kiev cometió un nuevo acto de terrorismo nuclear en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia para crear un desastre humanitario en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.
▪ Alrededor de las 12:40 horas, hombres armados ucranianos de la 44ª Brigada de Artillería dispararon contra la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya desde la zona de la ciudad de Marganets, dañando como resultado la línea de alta tensión de Kakhovskaya. Hubo una subida de tensión que provocó humo en el cuadro eléctrico abierto de la central.
▪ Una brigada de bomberos llegó y consiguió eliminar el humo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ago 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Pero no cambian una coma del informe





Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



Ríndete Putin, estás rodeado.

Y en los billetes de 10 minolles de neomarcos quiero mi culo impreso.


----------



## pemebe (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Algo positivo...
> 
> Kiev por la noche...



Berlin apagando los monumentos para ahorrar y los ucranianos a los que les damos miles de millones despifarrando


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Derribado Tochka-U, región de Belgorod.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (8 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lunes con noticias bastante nutritivas.
> 
> En Zhaporizie son más rusos que el vodka, y las autoridades locales quieren la anexión Crimea style.
> 
> Serbia da el visto bueno para tener una base rusa en su territorio.



Che che che che che...fuente?? Ampliame esto ultimo...

Es algo muy importante...


----------



## Bartleby (8 Ago 2022)

Un amigo mío, persona a la que no tengo por tonto, cree que Taiwan es un país soberano e independiente desde siempre, al que los malvados e imperialistas chinos quieren conquistar y someter. Vamos como los vikingos llegando a las costas del Reino de Northumbria.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Serguéi Lavrov encabezará la delegación rusa en la Asamblea General de la ONU en septiembre

Vladimir Putin no viajará a la Asamblea General de la ONU en septiembre y no tiene previsto intervenir en ella.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (8 Ago 2022)

Según los informes, Rusia establecerá una base militar en Serbia afirma que el embajador ruso








Según los informes, Rusia establecerá una base militar en Serbia afirma que el embajador ruso


Según los informes, Rusia establecerá una base militar en Serbia afirma que el embajador ruso Crédito: Leonid Altman/Shutterstock.com



101noticias.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Según los informes, Rusia establecerá una base militar en Serbia afirma que el embajador ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto si que es relevante, creo que lo ir tocando la moral a los serbios va a cambiar por bien de todos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

Lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania es la pretensión de arrebatar un territorio al imperio ruso para someterlo al control del imperio angloamericano como ha pasado tantas veces en la historia reciente. 

*La intervención británica en la emancipación hispanoaméricana es el conjunto de medidas de ayuda militar, políticas y diplomáticas que parten desde el Reino Unido y sus colonias, a favor de los insurgentes o revolucionarios, contra los dominios españoles en América.*









Intervención británica en la independencia hispanoamericana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ha sido el acto más valeroso que ha hecho Felipito desde que tomó posesión del cargo .


Me ha sorprendido y emocionado su capacidad de resistir la presión de todos los anormales que tenía a su alrededor, todos ellos " izquierdistas " sicarios de las grandes corporaciones supranacionales que buscan saquear esos países. 
*
Bolívar fue un traidor* que provocó la desintegración del mayor imperio que existió en la humanidad en beneficio del imperio angloamericano , por lo tanto sicario contratado para ese fin como todo el mundo debería saber. Lo mismo que los políticos españoles en la misma época , la mayoría a sueldo de los enemigos. Algo que se está repitiendo en la actualidad en el gobierno de España compuestos por secesionistas y enemigos de la patria. 

*LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE IBEROAMÉRICA*, se convirtieron en un picadillo de territorios del tercer mundo enfrentados entre sí y que ya no eran amenaza para nadie sino para sí mismos. Nada hay más fácil que arengar a la población con estímulos ancestrales como si fuese la final de un campeonato de fútbol. La diferencia es que ( como sucede en Ucrania ) obligan a la carne de cañón a dar su vida y en el fútbol sólo se va a gritar. 

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los españoles abducidos , habría 700 países enemigos y unos 100 grupos terroristas como ETA. 

*LA DESINTEGRACIÓN DE HISPANOAMÉRICA lo equivalente a las guerras del OPIO EN CHINA , o la desintegración del imperio OTOMANO . *

China sigue existiendo actualmente, por la mediación de un diplomático europeo que trabajaba para el gobierno Chino y que consiguió que no destruyesen el imperio a cambio de ingentes cantidades de plata que arruinó a los chinos hasta la actualidad .









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es




el artículo tiene un vídeo interesante :








Qué pasó en el “Siglo de humillación” que sufrió China y que sigue marcando hoy sus relaciones con el mundo - BBC News Mundo


El país asiático pasó de ser una potencia mundial a ser sometido por naciones extranjeras entre 1839 y 1949, una época clave para entender su actual pugna con Occidente.




www.bbc.com





*El 2 de febrero de 1825 la protección que Su Majestad Británica dio a los movimientos independentistas comienza a dar sus frutos. *


Ese día, tan sólo cuatro días después de ser designado, el representante de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata firma con el Reino Unido de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda el llamado Tratado de Amistad, Comercio y Navegación. 

*Dicho tratado, en su artículo 2º, contempla que los súbditos británicos podrán arribar con sus buques y cargas para ejercer el comercio a cualquier puerto, paraje o río argentino, con exclusión de cualquier otra bandera. 

Un mes después, el mismo tratado es firmado por los representates del Perú. En abril hace lo propio Colombia. Y en noviembre, México.*


En el caso peruano, el tratado venía a confirmar *la famosa Autorización de "el Libertador" José de San Martín a los comerciantes británicos* para vender sus mercaderías importadas en el Perú, copiado (según ha demostrado Julio C. González) del Edicto del invasor Beresford en Buenos Aires en 1806.

San Martín se endeuda con Gran Bretaña por dos millones de libras esterlinas de la época y desde la fecha han seguido sometidos a la deuda externa porque es el verdadero colonialismo actual. 


Por su parte, "el Libertador" Simón Bolívar propicia un congreso el 1 de Junio de 1826 en el que Gran Bretaña es incorporada como si fuese un estado americano y ofrecen protección militar ante cualquier reivindicación por parte de España a cambio de beneficios comerciales monopolísticos en todos los países. 

En una carta enviada desde el campamento de Buijó al Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República de Colombia de julio de 1829, _"_el Libertador_" _recomienda que _"_la América se ponga bajo la custodia o salvaguardia, mediación o influencia de uno o más Estados poderosos_"_, indicando específicamente a Inglaterra.


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*Los precios de la electricidad en Alemania alcanzan un récord, ya que la ola de calor aumenta la demanda y presiona el suministro de energía antes del crítico período invernal – BBG*
16:17 || 08/08/2022


----------



## faraico (8 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Según los informes, Rusia establecerá una base militar en Serbia afirma que el embajador ruso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y por donde entrarán en Serbia? 


Bulgaria?


----------



## vermer (8 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La región de Zaporizhzhya ha declarado que el referéndum sobre la adhesión a Rusia puede celebrarse en formato electrónico para no poner en peligro la vida de la población ante los ataques terroristas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
> 
> En mi opinión, deberíamos afirmar audaz y abiertamente aquí que la región de Zaporizhzhya ha decidido adoptar las mejores prácticas de los EE.UU. y llevar a cabo la votación de acuerdo con los mejores estándares estadounidenses y hacer hincapié en el voto por correo, como lo fue en las elecciones de Biden en 2020. A ver cómo critican los demócratas el voto por correo en Zaporozhye.
> 
> ...



Bueno, con un referéndum en EEUU, organizado por China, o incluso Burundi, siguiendo estrictamente los exigentes estándares democràticos yankis que llevaron al pederasta, corrupto, belicista y demente senil Biden al poder...... podemos asegurar al 100% que los useños pasarían a ser chinos, o burundeses.....o cualquier otra extravagancia.

USA demostró ser una dictadura de tomo y lomo (como China pero hipócrita y tramposa), y grabado en vìdeo. Si me lo dicen un día antes de esas elecciones-fake, hubiese llamado subnormal y comunista de mierda al autor de dicha afirmación.
A trumpo se la metieron bien doblada (incluyendo en el tongazo buena parte de los "suyos", del ejército, el SCOTUS, y el partido "demócrata" al completo.)
Fidel Castro es casi un liberal radical comparado con esos piratas (no se emocione ningún bastardo comunista, que es una parodia)


----------



## Snowball (8 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y por donde entrarán en Serbia?
> 
> 
> Bulgaria?



Cuando se hagan con Odessa podrán llegar vía río hasta Belgrado


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> Anciana alemana con pensión de 1300 €
> 
> En Octubre le suben el gas a 835 €/ mes (anteriormente 170)



Lo de este invierno va a ser de traca, esperemos al menos hacernos con la dirección del pingüino gilipollenko para poder "calentarlo" en debida forma


----------



## McNulty (8 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Che che che che che...fuente?? Ampliame esto ultimo...
> 
> Es algo muy importante...



En slava lo tienes todo.

_'' Russian Ambassador in Belgrade Alexander Botsan-Kharchenkov said that a Russian military base would be set up in Serbia. He stressed that this decision is a sovereign affair of the republic and Russia itself.''

https: //t.me/intelslava/35073

''Head of the Zaporozhye region at the forum "We are together with Russia" announced that he had signed an order to hold a referendum on reunification with the Russian Federation ''_


----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

Vamos, vamos que nos vamos ...

Nuevo día, nuevo record


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

#Liberación de Sandy
166º día de la USO.
Tropas aliadas de Arta
t.me/voenkorKotenok/39088
tratando metódicamente de destruir las estructuras de hormigón armado de la era soviética en las afueras del norte de Peski.
Este bastión de las AFU controlaba la carretera a Vodyanoye/Avdeevka.
Los edificios de allí son antiguos pero sólidos de bloques de hormigón armado, y se tardará un par de meses en excavarlos con tanques.
Por no hablar de las cavidades de los sótanos hechas de sólido hormigón armado soviético.
Aquí hay un vídeo sobre el mismo sector
desde el 04.08.22
t.me/DonbassYasinovatayanaliniiOgnia/30220?single 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

*Biden está “preocupado” porque China amplía sus ejercicios militares en torno a Taiwán – Reuters*
16:33 || 08/08/2022


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Vamos, vamos que nos vamos ...
> 
> Nuevo día, nuevo record




Cuando los ciudadanos de Alemania y Francia aprendan a manifestarse como los yemeníes a lo mejor sus gobernantes se ponen las pilas.
Y lo mismo vale para el resto de ciudadanos de la UE.



_Es de ayer_


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Ataque con misiles hipersónicos KINZHAL en la región de Vinnytsya

El mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha dicho que la Fuerza Aérea rusa utilizó misiles aéreos hipersónicos. Kiev dijo que el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano no pudo detectar y destruir estos misiles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Protesta contra la OTAN en Dublín, Irlanda









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me
























_Ligera diferencia con la manifestación de Yemen. Y eso que en Yemen las señoras no participan._


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leo en los TGs pro-rusos que han pillado los restos de un misil AGM-88, que dice tienen dos gracias: se usa para destruir radares enemigos, y oh! que probablemente ha sido lanzado desde un avión OTAN.
> 
> Si esto es verdad, y no un fake, y USA está escalando atacando ya con sus aviones, aunque sea de forma puntual, creo que definitivamente lo peor está por venir.
> 
> En pocos meses, F16 y A10 pilotados por 'mercenarios' y a ver cuanto tardan en desestabilizar Rusia.



Sí, lo peor está por venir. Pero el AGM-88 'Harm' puede ser lanzado también desde tierra.


----------



## Teuro (8 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y por donde entrarán en Serbia?
> 
> 
> Bulgaria?



¿Y Serbia no es "área de influencia" de la UE? ¿Debería la UE hacer una "operación especial" para evitar que haya nukes hipersónicas rusas a menos de un minuto de Roma?.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

Es un golpe psicológico del carajo: mira subnormal, me estás pagando más dinero que antes por mandarte menos de la mitad de lo que te mandaba y el que me sobra lo quemo y me enciendo los puros en la llama .....   

Joer ... los borrelles, vanderlayens y demás tropa deben de estar cagando guindillas ahora mismo ....


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y Serbia no es "área de influencia" de la UE? ¿Debería la UE hacer una "operación especial" para evitar que haya nukes hipersónicas rusas a menos de un minuto de Roma?.



Ya la hicieron y no había nada apuntando a nadie. Por eso la hicieron precisamente, porque no había defensa. Ahora se lo pensarán dos veces ....


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Es un error muy común pensar que Rusia sigue siendo la antigua URSS stalinista de la IIGM con capacidad para ir poniendo más y más recursos encima del tablero sin inmutarse.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leo en los TGs pro-rusos que han pillado los restos de un misil AGM-88, que dice tienen dos gracias: se usa para destruir radares enemigos, y oh! que probablemente ha sido lanzado desde un avión OTAN.
> 
> Si esto es verdad, y no un fake, y USA está escalando atacando ya con sus aviones, aunque sea de forma puntual, creo que definitivamente lo peor está por venir.
> 
> En pocos meses, F16 y A10 pilotados por 'mercenarios' y a ver cuanto tardan en desestabilizar Rusia.





El_Suave dijo:


> Sí, lo peor está por venir. Pero el AGM-88 'Harm' puede ser lanzado también desde tierra.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es un error muy común pensar que Rusia sigue siendo la antigua URSS stalinista de la IIGM con capacidad para ir poniendo más y más recursos encima del tablero sin inmutarse.



Si hasta queman el gas para trollearnos .....   Les debe sobrar de todo ....


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)

Brutal, en breve será rusa esta región


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Y Serbia no es "área de influencia" de la UE? ¿Debería la UE hacer una "operación especial" para evitar que haya nukes hipersónicas rusas a menos de un minuto de Roma?.



La UE es económica, recuerdas?


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Amnistía Internacional usó para su informe testimonios "obtenidos bajo presión"*
Las autoridades ucranianas han afirmado este lunes que Amnistía Internacional (AI) empleó *testimonios obtenidos "bajo presión" en territorios controlados por Rusia *para elaborar el informe en el que acusaba al Ejército ucraniano de poner en riesgo a los civiles. El Centro de Comunicaciones Estratégicas y Seguridad de la Información, dependiente del Ministerio de Cultura de Ucrania, ha anunciado que "la mayoría" de las entrevistas usadas para preparar el informe fueron a personas desplazadas a territorios controlados por Rusia.

"En particular, los materiales fueron recolectados en campos de filtración y prisiones, se realizaron entrevistas a aquellos que 'deseaban' proporcionar este tipo de información," asegura el Centro en una publicación de Facebook. Dichas entrevistas tuvieron lugar "bajo una evidente presión de las fuerzas de seguridad" de Moscú y en ocasiones eran la única posibilidad de los detenidos para superar el proceso de filtración y abandonar los territorios ocupados, agrega. Además, *los materiales recogidos eran revisados después por la administración de los centros de detención y, en algunos casos, por agentes del FSB*, los servicios secretos rusos, señala este organismo.

La directora de la oficina de AI en Kiev *dimitió el pasado fin de semana tras la publicación del controvertido informe,* que según afirmó difunde "propaganda rusa", y que fue también criticado por el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski.


----------



## frangelico (8 Ago 2022)

Ya están fabricando un idioma con su serbocroata con acento. Pues como en Asturias.


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Un amigo mío, persona a la que no tengo por tonto, cree que Taiwan es un país soberano e independiente desde siempre, al que los malvados e imperialistas chinos quieren conquistar y someter. Vamos como los vikingos llegando a las costas del Reino de Northumbria.





Bueno, técnicamente Taiwán vendría a ser "China" y China una región del país con un gobierno de facto. Paradójicamente esto podría dar lugar a una solución legal.

1) El Gobierno comunista de China renuncia y entrega el poder al Gobierno legítimo de Taiwán.
2) China convoca a elecciones generales.
3) El que gana gobierna *todo el territorio.*

Si el PC Chino se tiene confianza, sería un buen esquema. Quizás los que no se animen a ello sean los taiwaneses.


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ago 2022)

Lo de Zelenski haciendo limpieza buscando excusas que no hay por donde coger, es demencial. Traidores....por acuerdos con los que todos estuvieron de acuerdo y que se firmaron hace 12 años. Este hombre ya no sabe que inventarse para poder acusar de traidores a todo aquel que no sea de cuerda, no va a quedar nadie en un puesto de responsabilidad que no sea de los suyos, el resto todos traidores....y a saber como acaban o si volvemos a saber de ellos. Pero no es un dictador.......vergonzoso como se puede llegar a esos niveles y que la prensa tape que es un comportamiento de dictador....como lo llamaba esa misma prensa antes de este conflicto.

*Ucrania acusa de traición a su exministro de Defensa por facilitar la invasión de Crimea*

La Oficina Estatal de Investigaciones de Ucrania ha acusado este lunes al exministro de Defensa* Mijailo Yezhel* de traición por su desempeño en la firma de los Acuerdos de Járkov, que, según el organismo, facilitaron la toma de la península Crimea por parte de Rusia.

El organismo ha acusado al exministro de ser sospechoso de traición en base al artículo del *Código Penal *ucraniano que contempla "conspiración previa de un grupo de personas". De acuerdo con la Oficina de Investigaciones, Yezhel firmó un acuerdo que facilitó la presencia rusa frente a las costas ucranianas bajo el pretexto de recibir un descuento para el suministro de gas.

Yezhel se une así a quienes entonces fueran presidente y primer ministro, *Viktor Yanukovich *y *Mikola Azárov,* respectivamente. Ambos están siendo buscados por las autoridades y ya se les ha declarado bajo sospecha por traición.

La Oficina Estatal de Investigaciones de Ucrania acusa al exministro de Defensa de facilitar la invasión rusa de Crimea

Las autoridades de Ucrania emitieron a finales de julio una orden de busca y captura contra dos exministros de la Administración de Yanukovich por participar en los preparativos que llevaron a la firma en 2010 del 'Pacto de Járkov', que extendió el alquiler a Rusia de las instalaciones navales de la península de Crimea.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Los que dicen que la estrategia de desgaste favorece al invasor no sé que clase de retraso mental manejan. 

Osea el defensor que está defendiendo su país, que no tiene a donde ir porque se lo van a invadir, es el que primero que se rinde en una estrategia de desgaste? Mientras los rusos tienen que mantener a miles de hombres fuera de sus casas, con una moral de mierda y que quieren que esto acabe cuanto antes, aparte de la logística que necesitan para simplemente alimentarles. 

Rusia si esto no avanza en unos meses claudicara se quedará lo avanzado en el Donbass y a correr, no tienen posibilidad alguna ya de conquistar apenas ni unos kilómetros más en Ucrania.


----------



## Mitrofán (8 Ago 2022)

no dé ideas que ya andan inventando y haciendo oficial no sé qué fabla por allí


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Rusia no tiene tanto fondo de armario como la URSS, pero está claro que aún así piensan mandar a morir a Ucrania hasta al último hombre capaz de empuñar un arma... Esta guerra va a ser larga, por desgracia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ataque con misiles hipersónicos KINZHAL en la región de Vinnytsya
> 
> El mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha dicho que la Fuerza Aérea rusa utilizó misiles aéreos hipersónicos. Kiev dijo que el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano no pudo detectar y destruir estos misiles.
> 
> ...



Para que los usen, buenos depósitos de armas debía haber ahí.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Las conozco bastante bien, créeme. Y entre que coma insectos y se muera de frío....la mejor opción es venirse con su marido o su cuidadora aquí. Ya están tardando los familiares...que Octubre está muy cerca. Y se prevé un invierno frío y nivoso en Europa. Los diez años los dejé atrás hace mucho tiempo. Y de hecho, muchos hoteles de la costa, podrían ofrecer un pack invernal a los pensionistas durante los meses de invierno, con el aval del gobierno alemán por ejemplo. Los políticos están para algo...aparte de para arrodillarse y darle al chupachups como algunas ministras de Igualdad.



Los políticos están para obedecer al amo yanqui y participar en orgias homosexuales en Amsterdan. Sigue soñando.


----------



## delhierro (8 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brutal, en breve será rusa esta región



Falta tomar la capital.

Habra algun motivo, pero no veo porque no suben dnieper arriba ( hacia la capital ) en lugar de atacar desde el este. Ahí se supone que no hay las fortificaciones que existen junto a Donetsk.

Con lo de los puentes y ahora la central se ve claro que la estrategia de dejar pasar ciertas cosas de Putin puede acabar dando un disgusto serio. Vale ir tranquilos y poco a poco , sin arriesgar la aviación, ni hacer grandes despliegues pero unos misiles en sitios sensibles cuando atacan puntos peligrosos evitarian problemas.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Algún día se sabrá como maniobró Rusia para conseguir tener compradas a las potencias europeas. Y se sabrá la identidad de los traidores occidentales.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

De toda la vida del señor lo que ha envenenao la convivencia han sido las ideas aberrantes de los fanáticos, no la raza o la altura o el color de los pelos. Para que lo entiendas .... al ser humano lo que le encanta es joder la marrana. Vale .... si puede ser con el del pueblo de al lado perfecto, y si no puede ser ya se me ocurrirá algo para liarla con el vecino del rellano. El caso es liarla.


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sí, lo peor está por venir. Pero el AGM-88 'Harm' puede ser lanzado también desde tierra.



¿Tienes información al respecto?
Información, no rumores, hipótesis, posibilidades o teorías.
Yo afirmo que, a día de hoy, no existe una versión de serie lanzada desde tierra del AGM-88.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

El caso es reñir. Por el apellido no podían reñir, todos acaban en "ic", así que hay que inventarse otro motivo ....


----------



## Eslacaña (8 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de Zelenski haciendo limpieza buscando excusas que no hay por donde coger, es demencial. Traidores....por acuerdos con los que todos estuvieron de acuerdo y que se firmaron hace 12 años. Este hombre ya no sabe que inventarse para poder acusar de traidores a todo aquel que no sea de cuerda, no va a quedar nadie en un puesto de responsabilidad que no sea de los suyos, el resto todos traidores....y a saber como acaban o si volvemos a saber de ellos. Pero no es un dictador.......vergonzoso como se puede llegar a esos niveles y que la prensa tape que es un comportamiento de dictador....como lo llamaba esa misma prensa antes de este conflicto.
> 
> *Ucrania acusa de traición a su exministro de Defensa por facilitar la invasión de Crimea*
> 
> ...



Me recuerda a los últimos meses de Hitler, buscaba traidores por todos lados.



"debería haber fusilados a todos los generales como hizo Stalin..."
"la ofensiva de Steiner era una orden... ", léase Jerson
"combatiremos hasta el último hombre...." léase ucraniano
"no debe preocuparnos de los civiles..." léase civiles del Donbass

La historía siempre se repite.


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

*Ganaremos y ni se discute*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Hoy, de camino a encontrarme con mis amigos, leí accidentalmente un anuncio en un trolebús: “Invitamos a aquellos que no son indiferentes al destino de Donbass a unirse al batallón nominal: la compañía médica Om. Más teléfonos para la comunicación. El anuncio habitual de este tipo es como "Alquilo una habitación ...". Médicos, no especifiqué quiénes, están reuniendo a su equipo para trabajar en el Donbass... Y, estoy seguro, pronto lo harán.

No porque tenga mucha gente patriota en mi región. Ni siquiera porque a los voluntarios se les pagará algo de dinero, quizás más que en nuestros hospitales y clínicas. Y ciertamente no porque los siberianos simplemente no puedan vivir sin guerra. Van porque tienen que ir. Eso es lo que tu corazón necesita. Así es como lo necesita el Donbass. Eso es lo que Rusia necesita. Entonces es necesario ser, y no existir...

Aquellos que realmente quieran salvar a los heridos y enfermos lo dejarán todo y se irán al Donbass. En la guerra, la misma palabra "médico" cambia de significado. Para muchos, las manos de un médico, una hermana o una enfermera se convierten en las manos de Dios... Así como en la Guerra Patria, las enfermeras sacan a los heridos bajo el fuego enemigo, los cirujanos realizan operaciones imposibles y salvan milagrosamente a los heridos...

Pero lo más importante es que los que están luchando ahora, y los que llegarán pronto, y los que se quedan en casa para trabajar para que los pacientes no noten la disminución del número de médicos y enfermeras, tengan confianza en nuestra victoria. Nuestra victoria común sobre el fascismo ucraniano. Estamos seguros de que los ciudadanos de Ucrania podrán quitarse el velo de los ojos y ver a qué abismo los está empujando el gobierno de Zelensky. Puede ver...

No sé el número exacto de compatriotas que ahora están en la batalla. Vi tumbas recientes en nuestro cementerio conmemorativo. Hablé con un empleado de una de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar, quien con bastante dureza, como un soldado, maldijo a los voluntarios que ocultan sus llagas para someterse a un examen médico.

Por alguna razón, no vi a aquellos que no estarían seguros de nuestra victoria. No lo vi en absoluto. Aunque creo que hay tales personas, simplemente se acurrucaron en las grietas para no caer bajo la mano castigadora de la gente. Los siberianos son un pueblo sencillo, y los reproches a veces van acompañados de una buena bofetada en la cara...

* ¿Por qué debemos luchar? 

Aquellos lectores que han seguido las relaciones internacionales durante mucho tiempo entendieron perfectamente que nuestros lazos con Occidente, y especialmente con los Estados Unidos, se han ido deteriorando constantemente en las últimas décadas a medida que Rusia ha renacido. Después de casi todas las reuniones, de todas las cumbres, los politólogos y los expertos hablaron sobre la línea roja, después de la cual, la guerra.

Pero pasó el tiempo, y las esquinas de alguna manera se suavizaron externamente, pero crecieron como una bola de nieve internamente. Quedó claro que Occidente no necesita una Rusia fuerte, y la "humanidad progresista" hará cualquier cosa para detener nuestro renacimiento. Occidente preparó exactamente el mismo destino para otros países que intentaron salir de la dictadura y volverse prósperos.

En los años 90 del siglo pasado, tras el derrumbe de la URSS, los países occidentales vivieron la euforia. En todos los sentidos de la palabra. Y político, militar y económico. Recordamos en qué se convirtieron las repúblicas de la antigua Unión Soviética en ese momento.

Recordamos nuestra propia pobreza, el "Dios bendiga a América" de Yeltsin, los llamamientos de nuestro canciller con la pregunta de qué tipo de política exterior deberíamos tener. Da asco recordar el estado del ejército. El poderoso estado fue vendido por un centavo y destruido sistemáticamente. Científicos, ingenieros, profesores, médicos, funcionarios se convirtieron en comerciantes de bienes de consumo chinos.

Pero pasó lo que pasó. El país casi asesinado y prácticamente desangrado de repente comenzó a revivir. La gente de repente recordó su educación y dejó de "cargar cremas", como solía decir el principal "batería" Alan Chumak, a través de la televisión. Los empresarios se dieron cuenta de repente de que eran ciudadanos de Rusia y no ciudadanos del mundo, como estaba de moda entonces.

Pero, ¿y Occidente? Occidente comió dulcemente, durmió tranquilamente y se divirtió utilizando la mano de obra del Este. Pero al mismo tiempo, Occidente no resolvió sus propios problemas. Incluso desde aquí estaba claro cómo comenzaba el colapso. Las élites políticas se separaron cada vez más de la gente común.*

Esto es lo que provocó las numerosas protestas de ciudadanos de países europeos contra las decisiones de sus gobiernos. Esto es lo que provocó los discursos de los estadounidenses. Muchos entonces se sorprendieron de la repentina actividad de la gente. La élite política no quería resolver los problemas y la gente no quería empeorar sus propias vidas.

En tal situación, existe una solución probada repetidamente: ¡un enemigo externo! Y el candidato más adecuado para este “puesto” somos nosotros. El mito del país-gasolinera vive y prospera. Nuestros traidores hablan sobre el hecho de que la gente, si hay ayuda de Occidente, se levantará contra el gobierno existente y otras historias por las que se alimentan.

Bueno, Ucrania ...

Solo necesita una cita de Arestovich-2017. Una conocida entrevista con Ukrlife.tv, en la que un experto y asesor presidencial caracteriza al pueblo ucraniano y habla sobre la actitud de las autoridades de Kyiv hacia estas personas:

“El gobierno ucraniano desprecia al pueblo ucraniano, se lo aseguro. Nadie los considera personas y tiene todas las razones para eso, excepto por una cosa, que siguen siendo personas. El pueblo ucraniano, los activistas, las figuras públicas, todos estos hombres de negocios, toda esta ebullición de patriotas: son estúpidos, ineptos, descerebrados, emocionales, controlados, pobres de espíritu. En este país la gente normal se cuenta con los dedos de dos manos, todos los demás son incultos, estúpidos y gracias a Dios que esta gente no tiene poder. Si la gente llega al poder, huiré de este país”.

Esta no es la opinión de Arestovich personalmente. Solo transmite la opinión de los políticos occidentales. Una opinión que influyó mucho en la decisión de utilizar Ucrania como lugar de enfrentamiento entre Rusia y Occidente. Por lo tanto, la razón principal del inicio de la confrontación militar no es Ucrania y el régimen ucraniano. Por desgracia, los ucranianos son solo carne de cañón. Consumible.

Y no creas que allí, en Ucrania, no entienden esto. No es de extrañar que estemos viendo protestas en la parte occidental del país contra el envío de hombres a la guerra. ¿Luchar por la preservación del poder de las élites políticas de Occidente? Despídeme.

Pero está el este de Ucrania. de habla rusa, con los restos de la mentalidad rusa, para lo cual se aplica un principio. El enemigo ha venido a mi tierra, lo que significa que debo defenderla. Si le preguntas hoy a un soldado ucraniano por qué está derramando sangre, la respuesta será precisamente esa. Nadie dirá que está luchando por Zelensky y su camarilla.

Por cierto, esta es la respuesta a otra pregunta. La cuestión del suministro de armas a Ucrania. Occidente es muy consciente de los riesgos de un conflicto directo con Rusia. Por ello, no escatima ni siquiera a sus propios ejércitos, retirando del servicio equipos pesados y empujando sus propios límites.
En una de las entrevistas, el presidente Putin expresó una tesis muy seria de que lo que está en juego no es igual en la confrontación con Occidente. ¡Está en juego la existencia misma de Rusia como Estado! Los países occidentales, por otro lado, vivirán bastante bien sin el liderazgo de los militaristas estadounidenses. Todo el mundo entiende esto muy bien.

*¿Ganar o morir? 
Esa es la pregunta hoy. A menudo me preguntan si había una alternativa a SVO. Por desgracia, en mi opinión, no lo fue. Estoy de acuerdo con la explicación oficial del inicio de la operación. Kyiv realmente preparó una picadora de carne en el Donbass. Sí, y la posibilidad de la participación del ejército ruso, a juzgar por las áreas fortificadas creadas, calculadas.

Pero hay razones más profundas para la aparición de SVO. ¿Recuerdas las palabras de Putin de que si una pelea es inevitable, tienes que golpear primero? Me parece que la opción de iniciar una CBO es exactamente el caso. Occidente, incluso antes del inicio de la operación, bombeó Ucrania con armas y equipos. Los instructores de los ejércitos de la OTAN comenzaron a estar constantemente presentes en las unidades y divisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional. Y no se acaba de hacer.

Occidente puede hacer gastos tan grandes solo cuando ya se ha tomado la decisión de usar este equipo y armas. En esta alineación de fuerzas, como lo hizo una vez el mariscal Zhukov en la Gran Guerra Patriótica, se necesita un ataque preventivo. Ataque a unidades enemigas ya preparadas para la ofensiva.

La operación militar realmente fue una sorpresa para Occidente. Y rompió muchos de los planes desarrollados. La iniciativa "flotó" de manos de Occidente a manos de Moscú. Con el comienzo del operación militar, fue Moscú quien comenzó a dictar sus términos a Occidente. Cierto, tuvimos un grave error de cálculo. Me refiero a las negociaciones en Turquía, donde una vez más le creímos a Occidente y calculamos mal.

El resultado de la confrontación militar en Ucrania ya está claro. Claro para todos. Incluso si la resistencia continúa durante algún tiempo, el ejército ucraniano no está listo para realizar una base de datos en otoño e invierno. Y nadie la preparó para esto. Sin la CBO, todo debería haberse terminado bastante rápido. Se suponía que Donbass sería despejado en un mes y medio.

Occidente se ha movido hacia una nueva estrategia hacia Rusia. Ahora nos están convirtiendo en un país paria. Un país con el que nadie tendrá nada que ver y cuya suerte es tranquila decadencia dentro de sus propias fronteras. Pero tengo una pregunta sobre cómo nos trataron antes del comienzo de la operación militar. ¿Cuántas veces ha hablado el ministro Lavrov sobre el empeoramiento de las relaciones con EE.UU. y la UE? ¿Cuántas veces hemos sido simplemente ignorados en Occidente?*

¿Tuvimos opciones para mejorar la situación, sin entrar al servicio de los mismos EE. UU. y la UE? No había tales opciones. Pero aquí surge otra pregunta. ¿Necesitamos tales opciones? ¿Necesitamos un Occidente así? En cuanto a mí, que sigan “prosperando” allí sin nosotros. Cómo sucederá esto, se puede ver hoy. De la misma manera, puedes ver nuestro "empobrecimiento y decadencia".

El presidente Putin y su equipo están haciendo lo correcto cuando trabajan activamente con aquellos países que no son de interés para Occidente. Vemos cuán rápidamente se está expandiendo el alcance de los contactos de Rusia en el mundo. En este caso, también ocurre el proceso inverso. La esfera de contactos de Occidente se está reduciendo. La unipolaridad se convierte en multipolaridad.

El comportamiento de nuestra élite cultural es muy indicativo en este sentido. ¿Recuerdas cómo nuestros artistas de la parodia huyeron juntos a Occidente después del inicio de la SVO? Cuanta porquería entonces vertieron sobre su patria. Cuánta basura se derramó entonces sobre nosotros, sobre el pueblo de Rusia. ¿Y cuál es el resultado? Cuántos de estos "hombres de oro" se volvieron de espaldas. De repente se dieron cuenta de que eran rusos.

Resultó que para Occidente no son nadie y no tienen nombre. Incluso los artistas más conocidos y alguna vez respetados en Rusia no pueden encontrarse en el mundo occidental. Son infelices, están exprimidos por la propaganda occidental, no tienen demanda. A veces lees entrevistas de algunos de estos traidores y te asombra su arrogancia y la esperanza de que serán perdonados. Y, por desgracia, perdonamos a algunos, lo que a veces simplemente enfurece.

*Todo terminará o continuará*
Los lectores están acostumbrados al hecho de que el material debe terminar con algunas conclusiones. En este caso, no habrá salida. La situación sigue en el limbo. Ganamos, pero no ganamos. El enfrentamiento continúa. SVO continúa. La gente sigue muriendo. La economía está en convulsiones, tanto aquí como en Occidente.

Comenzaré con Ucrania. El problema de Ucrania es el problema de la ucranianidad como tal. Miles de veces escuchamos la tesis de que los nacionalistas tomaron el poder en Ucrania. Pero en conversaciones personales con ucranianos comunes, hay cierta inconsistencia con esta conclusión. Perciben su nacionalidad como un contrapeso a los rusos. E incluso aquellos que recientemente eran personas soviéticas.

No sé cómo resolver este problema, cómo convencer a los ucranianos de que no estamos invadiendo su identidad, la existencia de su nación. Es imposible obligar a una persona a cambiar sus principios. Puedes obligarte a llamarte ruso, alemán, estadounidense, pero la persona seguirá siendo ucraniana por dentro. Tal vez deberíamos recordar nuestra reciente Unión Soviética historia unidad de los pueblos.

Sobre el mundo multipolar. Se interpretó la primera parte de la estrofa del himno de la URSS hasta 1944. Hemos destruido el mundo donde todo lo decide un estado.

_"Todo el mundo de la violencia vamos a destruir
Al suelo, y luego..."_

No hay vuelta atrás. Debemos "terminar el verso". Esta es la única forma en que podemos salvar este mundo, salvar el planeta.

_Somos nuestros, construiremos un mundo nuevo -
Quien no era nada, se convertirá en todo"..._

¿Oeste? Repito, en la forma en que Occidente existe hoy, no nos interesa. No es rentable para nosotros reeducar o influir en la sociedad occidental de otra manera. Estamos creando un nuevo centro de poder. Y hasta que este nuevo centro esté completamente formado, podemos permitirnos vivir sin Occidente.

Y debemos ganar... Por el bien del futuro, por el bien de nuestros hijos y nietos...


----------



## Argentium (8 Ago 2022)

Noruega planea limitar las ventas de energía a la UE y recrudece la crisis del gas


Noruega se está preparando para limitar las exportaciones de energía, una señal temprana de las pruebas a las que se enfrentará la solidaridad de Europa este invierno a medida que se profundice la crisis energética. Se dará prioridad a la recarga de los embalses sobre la producción de energía...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Ago 2022)

Confirmado que Letonia volvió a importar gas ruso, desde el 5 de agosto.
Pagando en rublos, por supuesto.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¿Tienes información al respecto?
> Información, no rumores, hipótesis, posibilidades o teorías.
> Yo afirmo que, a día de hoy, no existe una versión de serie lanzada desde tierra del AGM-88.



Se puede lanzar desde tierra por la sencilla razón de que no hay nada que lo impida. Con menor alcance eso sí, debido a que falta la componente altitud y velocidad inicial que le puede dar un avión lanzador.

De hecho cualquiera de esta familia de misiles, por ejemplo el AIM-120 AMRAAM, puede ser lanzado desde tierra, y en este caso lo llaman NASAMS. 

Sistema muy de moda por cierto, porque iba a ser enviado a Ucronazistán.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

*Donetsk bajo el fuego de la artillería de la OTAN, casas dañadas, muertos y heridos*

Los militantes ucranianos desde sus posiciones en Novomikhaylovka siguen bombardeando el distrito Petrovskyy de la ciudad utilizando artillería de 155 mm de la OTAN. Como consecuencia de los bombardeos, ya hay muertos y heridos, según el Cuartel General de Defensa de la República Popular de Donetsk.
El JCCC informa que el enemigo disparó desde posiciones en los alrededores de Orlovka.
Antes, los distritos Petrovsky, Kievsky y Kuybyshevsky fueron atacados. Allí también hubo civiles heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Toctocquienes (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Se puede lanzar desde tierra por la sencilla razón de que no hay nada que lo impida. Con menor alcance eso sí, debido a que falta la componente altitud y velocidad inicial que le puede dar un avión lanzador.
> 
> De hecho cualquiera de esta familia de misiles, por ejemplo el AIM-120 AMRAAM, puede ser lanzado desde tierra, y en este caso lo llaman NASAMS.
> 
> Sistema muy de moda por cierto, porque iba a ser enviado a Ucronazistán.



Es decir, que no tienes ninguna información y estás asumiendo que una versión terrestre existe. 
Sé que existe un lanzador de AMRAAM terrestre, como también existe uno de Harpoon, pero nunca he oído hablar de una versión terrestre del HARM. Y tú tampoco.
Estás especulando con su existencia. Mejor cierra la boca y no intoxiques.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Vaya, parece que fue un "accidente".


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 8, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 92nd Mechanized Brigade near Kharkov with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 63rd Mechanized Brigade near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 8 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Kharkov;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 63ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Belogorka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las AFU cerca de Nikolaev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Chasov Yar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Novomikhailovka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 7 drones ucranianos cerca de Kirillovka, Mandrykino, Krapivnytskoye en la RPD, Barvenkovo, Dolgenkoye, Savintsy en la región de Kharkov y Barvinok en la región de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 misiles balísticos Tochka-U cerca de Prudyanka en la región de Kharkov y Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Ganaremos y ni se discute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso pero un medico, aunque sea soldado medico, manda más que un oficial en sus temas y pacientes, pudiendo dar ordenes de evacuación de heridos o enfermos a pesa de que el oficial diga que necesita el transporte que muchas veces se realiza en todoterrenos ligero, no en vehículos sanitarios.

Al menos era así en el ejercito español.


----------



## ciruiostar (8 Ago 2022)

Traidores al monarca español Fernando VII con mucha honra eran antimonárquicos, la casa real española capitulo e hinco la rodilla ante Napoleón y arrastro a todo el imperio al desastre.

Ahora traidores a sus países pues no ni Bolívar ni San Martín traicionaron nunca a las naciones americanas que no puede decirse lo mismo que lo hicieran sus coterráneos y los caudillos.

Es que el problema de los españoles es siempre creer que su sistema colonial era la arcadia feliz donde se ataban los perros con longanizas, pregúntese usted: ¿Como fue que España llego a esa derrota en Trafalgar? ¿Como se alió con Napoleón y este les vio el pelero a los borbones? ¿Y como su flota y sus ejércitos se volvieron nada? América solo es el reflejo de España en el siglo XIX época de decadencia, caos y anarquía donde todo lo mal echo en épocas anteriores simplemente se manifestó y exploto.

Si no era Inglaterra quien apoyara las independencias lo hubiera hecho Francia o Prusia o los mismos gringos, España ya estaba derrotada en 1812.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (8 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Falta tomar la capital.
> 
> Habra algun motivo, pero no veo porque no suben dnieper arriba ( hacia la capital ) en lugar de atacar desde el este. Ahí se supone que no hay las fortificaciones que existen junto a Donetsk.
> 
> Con lo de los puentes y ahora la central se ve claro que la estrategia de dejar pasar ciertas cosas de Putin puede acabar dando un disgusto serio. Vale ir tranquilos y poco a poco , sin arriesgar la aviación, ni hacer grandes despliegues pero unos misiles en sitios sensibles cuando atacan puntos peligrosos evitarian problemas.



Hay tres posibles avances, más uno claro. 

Esto hace a los ucranianos tener que dividir fuerzas y fijar batallones en tres posibles escenarios. Haceros a la idea de como de fortificada está la zona de Donetsk. Los pequeños pero importantísimos avances que hay en donetsk no serian posibles si no existiesen para los ukros las amenazas sobre Nikolaiv, Zaporizhia y Kharkiv. 

Los generales americanos tienen que estar muriendose de envidia al ver como el ejercito russo es capaz de medirse en un "" Ejercicio"" De tal magnitud a un ejercito parejo. Esto es un entrenamiento que ningun ejercito ha tenido en 50 años. 

Despues de esta guerra el musculo ruso va a ser bestial.


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)

Pero si los rusos son los buenos, que me lo han dicho en RT, jijijiji


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Es decir, que no tienes ninguna información y estás asumiendo que una versión terrestre existe.
> Sé que existe un lanzador de AMRAAM terrestre, como también existe uno de Harpoon, pero nunca he oído hablar de una versión terrestre del HARM. Y tú tampoco.
> Estás especulando con su existencia. Mejor cierra la boca y no intoxiques.



Pero que hablas de intoxicación mamón, prueba tú que no es posible.

Es perfectamente posible que proceda de un lanzador terrestre, como también es posible que haya sido lanzado desde un avión, como también es posible que sea un _fake_.

Nada de ello cambia el hecho de que Rusia va a ganar esta guerra contra la OTAN, o no la va a ganar nadie.


----------



## Harman (8 Ago 2022)

Batalla de Donetsk: Posiciones enemigas muy cercanas

Está a menos de medio kilómetro de las posiciones avanzadas de los defensores de la república cerca de Spartak hasta los militantes ucranianos. Como dicen los combatientes, antes el enemigo intentó avanzar aquí, pero sin éxito. Y ahora la única forma de salvar la vida del enemigo es rendirse o retirarse.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pgas (8 Ago 2022)

*Si alguna vez necesitó alguna prueba...

Andrey Martyanov*

Un prostíbulo lleno de antiguos espías, Amnistía Internacional, de repente, después de cuatro meses notó:

*Amnistía Internacional ha acusado a Ucrania de crímenes de guerra durante su actual conflicto militar con las fuerzas invasoras rusas. La organización humanitaria dijo en un comunicado el miércoles que las tácticas del ejército ucraniano “violan el derecho internacional humanitario y ponen en peligro a los civiles” al operar armas desde bases establecidas en áreas residenciales mientras hay civiles presentes.*

Oh por favor. Puedes *leer el informe completo aquí* . La hipocresía de esto es tan obvia que uno realmente tiene que cuestionar las razones principales detrás de este "descubrimiento" por parte de los facilitadores de los crímenes de guerra de Occidente. Las razones principales, sin embargo, son muy fáciles de detectar. El flujo de documentos que confirman la demolición casi completa de VSU regulares continúa ganando fuerza, y también proviene de... la propia Ucrania.







Solo podemos extrapolar las pérdidas de VSU, pero incluso un breve conocimiento de los informes nos dice que estamos viendo alrededor de 300,000 muertos y heridos. Es una catástrofe para Ucrania, mientras que la mayor parte de los combates en el lado ruso lo llevan a cabo las milicias LDNR. Otra prueba de ello es el comportamiento absolutamente ridículo del Sr. Ze.

El presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, dijo el jueves que le gustaría hablar “ directamente ” con el líder chino, Xi Jinping, e instó a Beijing a usar su influencia económica y política para detener el conflicto en su país. En una entrevista exclusiva con el South China Morning Post, Zelensky señaló que no había hablado con el líder chino desde el comienzo de la ofensiva militar de Rusia en Ucrania. “ Me gustaría hablar directamente. Tuve una conversación con [el presidente] Xi Jinping que fue hace un año ”, dijo. “ Desde el comienzo de la agresión a gran escala el 24 de febrero, hemos pedido oficialmente una conversación, pero (no hemos tenido) ninguna conversación con China, aunque creo que sería útil..” Según Zelensky, Xi es uno de los pocos líderes mundiales que han estado en Ucrania “ al menos una vez ”, y agregó que el presidente chino recordó calurosamente sus vínculos con Kiev durante una llamada entre los dos líderes el año pasado. Zelensky enfatizó que quiere que China redefina su postura sobre Rusia, pero entiende por qué Beijing busca un enfoque " equilibrado ".






Bienvenido a elespiadigital.com


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Y por donde entrarán en Serbia?
> 
> 
> Bulgaria?



En avión o por el Danubio de manos de la gente a la que mantienen caliente en Invierno.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Como bien sabeis cuando una noticia viene del lado ruso, entonces es "aparente" o "sin confirmar" o "dicen".
> 
> Aquí dejo uno donde abiertamente pero "aparentemente" confirman que los rusos se están haciendo con los envíos de las armas rusas.
> 
> ...



La página es de Pedro Morenés que es un TRAFICANTE DE ARMAS más que está a sueldo de la OTAN.
Los 'comentarios' son los típicos de toda la basura que hay en España:



>


----------



## Honkler (8 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confirmado que Letonia volvió a importar gas ruso, desde el 5 de agosto.
> Pagando en rublos, por supuesto.



Yo no les vendería una mierda


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Los mayores defensores de la OTAN, siempre son:
- calvos
- gafapastas
- bebedores de soja u otras sustancias
- les gusta mucho reescribir la historia a su gusto
- colectivo abecedario
- colectivo transmaricabollo
- perturbados mentales
- ...


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Oryx/Osint son mis pastores, nunca me fallan


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)

El musculo ruso dice, jajajajaja


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Me cuesta creerlo...

Las autoridades alemanas rechazaron categóricamente la posibilidad de poner en funcionamiento el gasoducto ruso Nord Stream 2, incluso en el caso de una situación difícil en los próximos meses. Varios destacados políticos alemanes hicieron una declaración al respecto a la vez, incluido el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien descartó por completo tal posibilidad.

"Nos esperan meses difíciles, pero está claro que estamos firmemente del lado de Ucrania y apoyamos las sanciones que hemos acordado con la Unión Europea y la comunidad internacional" , dijo. 


Nord Stream 2 no se activará incluso si la situación con el gas será difícil, dijo también el portavoz del gobierno alemán Steffen Hebestreit.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

Eso pasó hace 200 años, supéralo ya. En tiemos de invicto, la propaganda del régimen puso de moda una frase respecto a Hispanoamerica: "Nuestras tierra robadas", un famoso escritor nada afín al Caudillo lo cambió por "Nuestras tiernas bobadas".


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Como ejjperto analista del teclao, me apuesto un pavo a que, ese supuesto crecimiento de EEUU,
se debe al timo de las sanciones que están sangrando a Europa en modo caníbal ¿Ok?


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Otro perfil UCROPITECO del estercolero azul


----------



## delhierro (8 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Yo no les vendería una mierda



Ni nadie que pensara en una victoria total. Pero Putin cree que va a poder seguir comerciando con Europa despues de esto, así que tiene cuidado en no cortar lazos comerciales, aunque europa le escupa en la cara todos los dias.

Ciertamente mientras para Europa sea vital, comprara a Rusia energia. Pero todo lo demas lo vetaran como hasta ahora. Quizas a los rusos les merezca la pena la pasta que ingresan, pero si hubiera dejado a 0 el gas hace 4 meses, ahora Alemania y el resto de los que mandan armas a los de Kiev estaría paralizada, y podrian negociar un cese de su injerencia a cambio de reanudar esos envios.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> El musculo ruso dice, jajajajaja



El Veraz.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (8 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Oryx/Osint son mis pastores, nunca me fallan



Llega un momento en que esta propaganda ridícula ya no da ni risa, sino que molesta. Es cargante. Como alguien que ya está siendo demasiado pesado con sus paridas. A ese punto están llegando.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

The New York Times (07/08/2022): La evaluación de Amnistía Internacional de que Ucrania "pone a la población civil en peligro" provoca indignación. El grupo de derechos humanos acusó al ejército ucraniano de establecer bases y sistemas de armas en escuelas y hospitales.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Ago 2022)

El plan de la Comisión Uropeda dirigida por Barbará Borderline no tiene fisuras, "Le compramos todo el gas a Rusia con el fin de llenar nuestras reservas, eso si, le advertimos que una vez al 100%, rompemos todo trato con el, con la esperanza de que los oligarcas a los que hemos dejado en gayumbos robándoles todos sus allares en occidente, lo derroquen, luego, cuando hayamos gastado otra vez las reservas, puesto que nadie puede cubrir el suministro ruso, ya le volveremos a comprar gas, que para eso están"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, los rusos van a mover otra vez los juguetes del juicio final y sin testigos molestos…han encontrado una buena excusa…








Russia suspends US inspections of nuclear military sites







www.rt.com


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que la destrucción del deposito de 45.000 toneladas de armas Europeas, la cantidad es cierta, no es un fallo del articulista


----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los políticos están para obedecer al amo yanqui y participar en orgias homosexuales en Amsterdan. Sigue soñando.



En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Pero déjame soñar un poco no?.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



De nuevo este peril UCROPITECO del estercolero azul se hace el ofendido



y enlaza con uno muy conocido en este hilo ya que es un PERFIL DE REFERENCIA para las CUCARACHAS OTANERAS



Más perfiles UCROPITECOS



Posibles cuentas robóticas


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Definitivamente la bajeza moral de los rusos y acólitos es terrible.
Los mismos putos rusos que dicen que los Ucranianos se escondían en zonas residenciales tienen los santos cojones de meterse en una central nuclear.

A ver si hay suerte y les da por hacer zanjas como en el bosque rojo de Chernobil ..


----------



## ciruiostar (8 Ago 2022)

De hecho por eso se establecieron repúblicas a imagen y semejanza de la gringa y la francesa, otra cosa es que esos sistemas políticos a pueblos empobrecidos y analfabetas les quedaran como la silla de montar a una vaca.

Vuelvo y repito si no era Inglaterra hubiera sido Francia o Prusia de la misma forma en que durante la guerra de independencia de las 13 colonias España alegremente apoyo y armo a los insurrectos gringos. 

Los ingleses limitaron enormemente el alcance de su apoyo a los independentistas en las colonias españolas por no querer incordiar su alianza con España contra Napoleón, muy a diferencia de lo que hicieron España y Francia en la guerra de independencia gringa donde movieron sus flotas y ejercidos enteros a pelearle la guerra a los gringos, los voluntarios ingleses en hispanoamerica eran un puñado y las armas debieron ser pagadas con prestamos y contrabando.

Incluso Inglaterra no reconoce las independencias hasta que los realistas españoles fueron totalmente vencidos de 1825 en adelante.

¡¡A la dinastía borbonica y a mucha honra!! Que se joda España.

Washington libero a la élite gringa para que gobernaran como lores ingleses, no libero a nadie, de hecho el mismo ansiaba la corona solo que no le permitieron declararse rey los otros oligarcas que lo rodeaban, y sobre la separación entre Inglaterra y USA basta decir que fue un divorcio bastante peculiar.

De hecho, que fácil es hacerse una gran potencia cuando los demás libran las guerras por ti, salen a sacarte las castañas del fuego ante la mínima crisis y de paso te regalan extensos territorios a cambio de nada. El monstruo no se hizo solo lo inventaron franceses y españoles y lo mimaron ingleses, alemanes y rusos.


----------



## arriondas (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que la destrucción del deposito de 45.000 toneladas de armas Europeas, la cantidad es cierta, no es un fallo del articulista



Pues a ver si se disculpan Reinaldo, Martín, Galileo y compañía. Ah, que eso no va a suceder. Bueno, Galileo andará mirando a ver cómo suben objetos pesados a las plantas superiores de un edificio. Tiene excusa...


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que os decía de los calvos a favor de los UCROPITECOS en uno de mis mensajes, pues este es uno de ellos


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que la destrucción del deposito de 45.000 toneladas de armas Europeas, la cantidad es cierta, no es un fallo del articulista



¿Qué depósito es ese?. ¿De cuándo es la noticia?.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Normal.

El régimen ruso invade in país, cuando dijeron por activa y pasiva que no lo harían. Con todo lo que ello conlleva.

Guerra propagandística del régimen ruso perdida desde el minuto 1. 

A eso sumamos las matanzas de Bucha y otras localidades, las constantes mentiras, el fracaso de la ofensiva sobre la capital, el rechazo casi unánime en UE sobre la invasión, del parlamento español etc etc...

Además, dicho sea de paso, propagar noticias falsas con el fin de desestabilizar, tampoco es informar.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Che che che che che...fuente?? Ampliame esto ultimo...
> 
> Es algo muy importante...



@NS 4


----------



## Teuro (8 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Traidores al monarca español Fernando VII con mucha honra eran antimonárquicos, la casa real española capitulo e hinco la rodilla ante Napoleón y arrastro a todo el imperio al desastre.
> 
> Ahora traidores a sus países pues no ni Bolívar ni San Martín traicionaron nunca a las naciones americanas que no puede decirse lo mismo que lo hicieran sus coterráneos y los caudillos.
> 
> ...



La invasión francesa le costó a España en torno al 10% de la población, fue una auténtica masacre que destruyó las ya de por si no muy boyante infraestructura y economia española. México era más rica que Alemania cuando se independizó, tenía el doble de territorio que ahora y desde luego sobre el papel era más rica que los EEUU de entonces. Debió "heredar" los territorios que España estaba conquistando en aquella época, la costa oeste de Norteamérica hasta Alaska y haberse enfrentado a los rusos y norteamericanos. No lo hizo y termino invadida, amputada y humillada.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @NS 4
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150019



A ver ahora las amenazas de la EU, y cómo mueven lo de Kosovo...


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Definitivamente la bajeza moral de los rusos y acólitos es terrible.
> Los mismos putos rusos que dicen que los Ucranianos se escondían en zonas residenciales tienen los santos cojones de meterse en una central nuclear.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y les da por hacer zanjas como en el bosque rojo de Chernobil ..



Sabiendo lo inutiles que son estaran montando las trincheras dentro de los reactores. No dan para mas.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La invasión francesa le costó a España en torno al 10% de la población, fue una auténtica masacre que destruyó las ya de por si no muy boyante infraestructura y economia española. México era más rica que Alemania cuando se independizó, tenía el doble de territorio que ahora y desde luego sobre el papel era más rica que los EEUU de entonces. Debió "heredar" los territorios que España estaba conquistando en aquella época, la costa oeste de Norteamérica hasta Alaska y haberse enfrentado a los rusos y norteamericanos. No lo hizo y termino invadida, amputada y humillada.



si es que al final, sólo los latinos de verdad sabemos sabíamos hacer frente a los anglos


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Vamos, vamos que nos vamos ...
> 
> Nuevo día, nuevo record



Y más que se incrementará el precio de la electricidad en Francia, con la presumible cuarta parada de sus centrales nucleares antes de finalizar noviembre 2022.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)

*Zelensky: Si se realizan referéndums para unirse a Rusia, la Federación Rusa cerrará la oportunidad de negociaciones con Ucrania y el mundo.

Esta es como la vez 100 que están "cerrando negociaciones"*


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Rusia denuncia de que Ucrania atacó un aeropuerto cerca de Kursk.
El pueblo está a 115 km de la frontera. 
Fue Himars? Que va!!
Los rusos dicen que:

«Según las autoridades locales, el aeródromo donde se encuentra el ejército fue alcanzado con proyectiles de mortero de 45 mm desde el pueblo de Podlesny ( Подлесный) ubicada a una distancia de un kilómetro de Kursk. No hay víctimas .

Si analizamos dicha declaración, resulta que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania , tuvieron que cruzar la frontera rusa, para luego recorrer al menos 70 km después ( en Rusia) y al mismo tiempo llevar consigo 5 morteros, cada uno de ellos pesa alrededor de 15 kg, más municiones.

На курском аэродроме пресечена попытка диверсии


----------



## crocodile (8 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Que os decía de los calvos a favor de los UCROPITECOS en uno de mis mensajes, pues este es uno de ellos



Ese no sabe ni dónde está UKRONAZISTAN en el mapa


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué depósito es ese?. ¿De cuándo es la noticia?.



De ayer, pero hay varias fuentes que lo citan, aunque puede ser recitado, la fuente original es del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
No indican que contenía aparte de munición, pero no de que tipo y si había armamento ligero o pesado.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De ayer, pero hay varias fuentes que lo citan, aunque puede ser recitado, la fuente original es del *Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*
> No indican que contenía aparte de munición, pero no de que tipo y si había armamento ligero o pesado.



Sin duda es una gran mentira.......


----------



## El Veraz (8 Ago 2022)

Se vienen mas caquitas rusas...



Muchas caquitas... el pañal no da abasto


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y más que se incrementará el precio de la electricidad en Francia, con la presumible cuarta parada de sus centrales nucleares antes de finalizar noviembre 2022.



Que no hay Uranio, ¿Otra vez?.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso pasó hace 200 años, supéralo ya. En tiemos de invicto, la propaganda del régimen puso de moda una frase respecto a Hispanoamerica: "Nuestras tierra robadas", un famoso escritor nada afín al Caudillo lo cambió por "Nuestras tiernas bobadas".



Yo hice la EGB franquista. Ya sabes .... Enciclopedia Alvarez, formación político-social y tal y tal ..... Es increible que en este pais la gente más joven siga repitiendo las mismas sandeces.


----------



## ciruiostar (8 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La invasión francesa le costó a España en torno al 10% de la población, fue una auténtica masacre que destruyó las ya de por si no muy boyante infraestructura y economia española. México era más rica que Alemania cuando se independizó, tenía el doble de territorio que ahora y desde luego sobre el papel era más rica que los EEUU de entonces. Debió "heredar" los territorios que España estaba conquistando en aquella época, la costa oeste de Norteamérica hasta Alaska y haberse enfrentado a los rusos y norteamericanos. No lo hizo y termino invadida, amputada y humillada.



México era un país mas pobre que Alemania de lejos, la producción manufacturera mexicana y su fuerza militar no era comparable con Austria menos aun con Prusia, ademas de ser un país profundamente dividido, el norte era un erial demográfico, ya hubieran querido los mexicanos en el siglo XIX ser tan poderosos y ricos como los alemanes.

España ya previamente había regalado Luisiana y Florida a los gringos y establecido esa política fatal de permitir el asentamiento de colonos calvinistas gratis en el territorio de Texas, México arranco su vida independiente con el gringo ya consolidado y soplandole en la oreja además de infiltrado en su propio suelo.

Económicamente el español era un imperio extractivo y rentista nunca se produjo nada similar a la revolución industrial gringa durante el siglo XIX en toda hispanoamerica, y si había algún tímido intento de ir en tal sentido era rápidamente abortado por el alzamiento de algún caudillo estúpido cuya idea de "progreso" no era otra que un latifundio ganadero o cafetero lleno de peones y esclavos, la miseria de la servidumbre.

Rusia ya se había consolidado en Alaska mientras que Inglaterra y los gringos se habían enseñoreado con Oregon y el territorio de Nutka con el beneplácito español cuya presencia en esas zonas era testimonial.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo hice la EGB franquista. Ya sabes .... Enciclopedia Alvarez, formación político-social y tal y tal ..... Es increible que en este pais la gente más joven siga repitiendo las mismas sandeces.



¿Hiciste la EGB franquista?. ¿No te da vergüenza ser tan viejo y tan tonto?.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*La ONU estima que al menos 17,7 millones de ucranianos necesitarán ayuda humanitaria en los próximos meses.*
*La ONU ha elevado este lunes a 4.300 millones de dólares su solicitud de fondos para ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania d*urante este año, unos 2.000 millones más de lo que había pedido el pasado mes de abril a los donantes.

Según la organización, ese aumento responde al empeoramiento de la situación en el país y a las perspectivas de un invierno muy difícil debido a la destrucción de viviendas y a la falta de acceso a gas y electricidad en muchos lugares como resultado de daños en infraestructuras. *En total, Naciones Unidas calcula que al menos 17,7 millones de personas -más de la cuarta parte de la población de Ucrania- necesitará ayuda humanitaria durante los próximos meses.*


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos enviará $ 4.5 mil millones más a Ucrania para necesidades presupuestarias.




Esto va a ser rutinario
La impresora lo aguanta todo?


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La invasión francesa le costó a España en torno al 10% de la población, fue una auténtica masacre que destruyó las ya de por si no muy boyante infraestructura y economia española. México era más rica que Alemania cuando se independizó, tenía el doble de territorio que ahora y desde luego sobre el papel era más rica que los EEUU de entonces. Debió "heredar" los territorios que España estaba conquistando en aquella época, la costa oeste de Norteamérica hasta Alaska y haberse enfrentado a los rusos y norteamericanos. No lo hizo y termino invadida, amputada y humillada.




No fue ninguna invasión. El tatatatatarabuelo del borbón actual le vendió el pais a Napoleón y cobró su buena pasta. No se porqué no llamais a las cosas por su nombre nunca.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Rusia anuncia que suspende las inspecciones a sitios militares establecidas por el tratado New START con EEUU.*
Rusia anunció este lunes que* suspende las inspecciones estadounidenses previstas a los sitios militares estipuladas en el marco del tratado New START*, un acuerdo estratégico entre las dos potencias para limitar los arsenales nucleares.

En un comunicado, el ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia indicó que informó a Estados Unidos afirmó que las instalaciones que están sujetas a inspecciones por el tratado van a ser eximidas "temporalmente" de estas fiscalizaciones.

Entre los emplazamientos concernidos están las* bases de lanzamientos de misiles y bases aéreas y navales donde hay desplegados misiles nucleares.* Este anuncio se produce en el contexto de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania que comenzó el 24 de febrero, en un momento en que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin alardea de nuevas armas "invencibles" desarrolladas por Rusia


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Ago 2022)

La administración de Biden anuncia un paquete de armas de $1mil millones para Ucrania



Otro día en la oficina


----------



## frangelico (8 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Es decir, que no tienes ninguna información y estás asumiendo que una versión terrestre existe.
> Sé que existe un lanzador de AMRAAM terrestre, como también existe uno de Harpoon, pero nunca he oído hablar de una versión terrestre del HARM. Y tú tampoco.
> Estás especulando con su existencia. Mejor cierra la boca y no intoxiques.



Y no puede lanzarse desde algún MiG-29 de los países del Este? Estos ya se parecen al original soviético en la forma, porque han sido muy modificados y los hay en varias fuerzas aéreas. Si pueden lanzar AIM-9, por qué no AGM-88?


----------



## Saturnin (8 Ago 2022)

Erdogan: Turquía no respaldará el ingreso definitivo de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN hasta que se cumplan sus condiciones. Las autoridades turcas han declarado anteriormente que el memorando firmado con Finlandia y Suecia no era definitivo y que el parlamento turco podría no aprobarlo si Helsinki y Estocolmo no cumplen con sus obligaciones.

*










Turkey to not back Finland, Sweden's NATO membership till its conditions are met — Erdogan


On June 28, the foreign ministers of Turkey, Finland and Sweden signed a memorandum on the sidelines of the NATO summit in Madrid that removes barriers to the two countries joining the alliance




tass.com




*


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2022)

Voy a pasar al compañero *Disturbed/El Veraz* al frizzer junto con *rejón*. Mientras que el resto comentamos noticias (sea cual fuere nuestra inclinación) estos "recientes" compañeros *(Julio 2022*) son meros propagandistas y solo ensucian el hilo.


----------



## ciruiostar (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No fue ninguna invasión. El tatatatatarabuelo del borbón actual le vendió el pais a Napoleón. No se porqué no llamais a las cosas por su nombre nunca.



Técnicamente eso es cierto los Borbones entregaron la corona y sus derechos al trono español en favor de los Bonaparte, Napoleón a su vez transfirió esos derechos a su hermano por tanto el legitimo rey de España por sus propias leyes era José Bonaparte, fueron la curia y los atontados los que dijeron que supuestamente el rey había sido secuestrado y se desato esa guerra civil entre los desarrapados españoles y el ejercito francés por los Borbones quienes los habían vendido como unos bolsas a Napoleón sin el menor pudor ni vergüenza a un retiro de puta madre en castillos franceses.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Llega un momento en que esta propaganda ridícula ya no da ni risa, sino que molesta. Es cargante. Como alguien que ya está siendo demasiado pesado con sus paridas. A ese punto están llegando.



Y si te das cuenta @arriondas todos los perfiles que escupen en el hilo, todos siguen un patrón establecido:
- cuentas dadas de alta a finales de 2021 o en 2022
- son perfiles que trabajan para Washington/Londres, aunque ellos vivan a miles de kilómetros de distancia
- enlazan en su mayoría a oryx/Osint o sucedáneos parecidos
- otros son cuentas robóticas que ellos mismos adjuntan

Por todo ello, veo que la OTAN gasta muchísimos recursos en contratar a diferentes 'actores' que van a cargo de los presupuestos de los distintos países de la OTAN, es decir, la población no tendrá para comer/pagar las facturas, pero la propaganda se llevará todo su dinero hasta sus últimas consecuencias/último europeo.
Aplaudid mucho y no olvidéis el lema ¡QUÉ SE JODA PUTIN!


----------



## Expected (8 Ago 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> Erdogan: Turquía no respaldará el ingreso definitivo de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN hasta que se cumplan sus condiciones. Las autoridades turcas han declarado anteriormente que el memorando firmado con Finlandia y Suecia no era definitivo y que el parlamento turco podría no aprobarlo si Helsinki y Estocolmo no cumplen con sus obligaciones.
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150088
> ...



Como dribla Erdogan....habría que llevarlo a jugar al PSG.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*EEUU calcula que Rusia ha sufrido entre 70.000 y 80.000 bajas en Ucrania.*
El Pentágono calcula que Rusia ha sufrido *entre 70.000 y 80.000 bajas*, lo que incluye muertos y heridos, desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania* el pasado 24 de febrero. El subsecretario de Defensa para Política de EEUU, *Colin Kahl,* ha dicho en una rueda prensa en el Pentágono que el número de bajas rusas es "notable" dado qu*e no han conseguido "ninguno" de los objetivos que tenían al comienzo de la invasión.*

Hace sólo cinco días, *un cálculo estimaba esa cifra en 45.000 bajas, como explicaba en **este análisis** Alberto Rojas*. Por establecer un término de comparación, se estima que Rusia sufrió unas 15.000 bajas durante su década de ocupación en Afganistán en los años 80 del slglo pasado.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que no hay Uranio, ¿Otra vez?.



Tendrán que 'democratizar' África o Kazajistán


----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

Buen gráfico para observar la evolución del precio de la electricidad en Alemania :






    

Definitivamente han decidido suicidarse económicamente hablando

PD : Francia está peor


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

El gobierno ucraniano oculta y desinforma sobre sus cifras de bajas. Por tanto no podemos saber de forma directa cuales son las bajas. Pero si de forma indirecta. Y diversos medios llevan tiempo dedicados a ello. Uno de ellos es Lost Armour Osint. Rastreando de forma metódica en las necrológicas y otras fuentes, averigua que ucrania ha perdido 960 oficiales hasta la fecha. Basándose en ese dato, y en la estadística, se aclaran otros:

La estadística dice que:
-mueren 25 soldados por cada oficial, que por cada muerto hay 3 heridos y otros 3 prisioneros, y que el 9% de los heridos es imposible que vuelvan al frente. 
-que cuando una unidad pierde el 25% de su personal, esa unidad está tan degradada que tiene que retirarse. Y que cuando un ejército pierde el 35% de su personal, ese ejército está tan degradado que tiene que rendirse.
-que un ejército puede ocultar sus miserias mientras las bajas no superen los 100k; a partir de ese punto se hace imposible ocultar la mierda.

Por tanto, a partir de la cifra de 960 oficiales muertos, ucrania ha tenido 25k muertos, 75k heridos y 7k heridos que nunca regresarán al servicio. En total ucrania tiene 32k de bajas irreversibles. Y 68k de bajas reversibles.

La estadística también nos dice que debería haber 100k prisioneros ucranianos. Pero las fuentes rusas afirman que Rusia ha tomado 7k prisioneros. Y las fuentes rusas siempre están hinchadas; por tanto la cifra real seguramente es mucho más baja.

A partir de estos datos se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones:
-Ucrania ha cruzado la barra de las 100k bajas. Este es el momento en que tendrían que salir a flote las miserias. Sin embargo de momento no se ven.
-El ejército ucraniano ronda los 700k de personal. Por tanto sus bajas totales son del 15% y sus bajas irreversibles son del 4.5%. Por tanto el ejército ucra podría haber encajado el doble de bajas sin que su integridad peligrase.
-El escasísimo número de prisioneros solo puede explicarse si la moral en el campo ucra es altísima. En estos casos la estadística nos dice que tales unidades siguen luchando incluso cuando han perdido el 70% de su personal. Por tanto las bajas de ucrania tendrían que haber sido de 490k para que tuvieran que rendirse.

Analizar la situación del ejército ruso es largo y no lo voy a hacer. Pero se resume en desastre total.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ni nadie que pensara en una victoria total. Pero Putin cree que va a poder seguir comerciando con Europa despues de esto, así que tiene cuidado en no cortar lazos comerciales, aunque europa le escupa en la cara todos los dias.
> 
> Ciertamente mientras para Europa sea vital, comprara a Rusia energia. Pero todo lo demas lo vetaran como hasta ahora. Quizas a los rusos les merezca la pena la pasta que ingresan, pero si hubiera dejado a 0 el gas hace 4 meses, ahora Alemania y el resto de los que mandan armas a los de Kiev estaría paralizada, y podrian negociar un cese de su injerencia a cambio de reanudar esos envios.



En las guerras los anglos toman los costes de la reconstrucción como públicos y los beneficios de la ocupación como privados, eso es un invento patentado por la reina Victoria y su compañía real.


----------



## ignorante (8 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y si te das cuenta @arriondas todos los perfiles que escupen en el hilo, todos siguen un patrón establecido:
> - cuentas dadas de alta a finales de 2021 o en 2022
> - son perfiles que trabajan para Washington/Londres, aunque ellos vivan a miles de kilómetros de distancia
> - enlazan en su mayoría a oryx/Osint o sucedáneos parecidos
> ...



Yo ayer he conseguido resistir la tentación de contestar a Rejón. Todos sus argumentos eran falsos y rebatibles punto a punto, y adjuntando para ello enlaces a fuentes irrefutables, en muchos casos de periódicos mass mierda (OTAN) cuando _"se les escapa"_ la verdad. Cosa que él no hace (documentar como es debido). Pero luego eres consciente de que es una pérdida de tiempo: él (o ellos) no piensa así (dudo que pueda haber alguien tan idiota, particularmente leyendo este foro). Simplemente, trabaja(n) para alguien.

Otro chivato es el rango de horas en que operan: si fueran personas normales no podrían trabajar o tendrían que estar en el paro. Y no hacer ningún tipo de actividad recreativa en sábado/domingo aparte de hablar de Ucrania en Internet. Rejón tienen que ser varios (o alternativamente un pobre desgraciado con la jornada de 72 horas semanales )


----------



## Impresionante (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Yo ayer he conseguido resistir la tentación de contestar a Rejón. Todos sus argumentos eran falsos y rebatibles punto a punto, y adjuntando para ello enlaces a fuentes irrefutables, en muchos casos de periódicos mass mierda (OTAN) cuando _"se les escapa"_ la verdad. Cosa que él no hace (documentar como es debido). Pero luego eres consciente de que es una pérdida de tiempo: él (o ellos) no piensa así (dudo que pueda haber alguien tan idiota, particularmente leyendo este foro). Simplemente, trabaja(n) para alguien.
> 
> Otro chivato es el rango de horas en que operan: si fueran personas normales no podrían trabajar o tendrían que estar en el paro. Y no hacer ningún tipo de actividad recreativa en sábado/domingo aparte de hablar de Ucrania en Internet. Rejón tienen que ser varios (o alternativamente un pobre desgraciado con la jornada de 72 horas semanales )



No eres mas tontorron porque el dia no tiene mas horas.....das pena y por eso paso de ti....chupoptero de mierda.......que mala es la envidia..


----------



## Nicors (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Voy a pasar al compañero *Disturbed/El Veraz* al frizzer junto con *rejón*. Mientras que el resto comentamos noticias (sea cual fuere nuestra inclinación) estos "recientes" compañeros *(Julio 2022*) son meros propagandistas y solo ensucian el hilo.



Noticias de rt no son noticias, son propaganda. Congelador? Me la suda.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me cuesta creerlo...
> 
> Las autoridades alemanas rechazaron categóricamente la posibilidad de poner en funcionamiento el gasoducto ruso Nord Stream 2, incluso en el caso de una situación difícil en los próximos meses. Varios destacados políticos alemanes hicieron una declaración al respecto a la vez, incluido el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz, quien descartó por completo tal posibilidad.
> 
> ...



Ein reich ein volk ein fuhrer.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ein reich ein volk ein fuhrer.



No se te entiende na de ná....joio....


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues parece que la destrucción del deposito de 45.000 toneladas de armas Europeas, la cantidad es cierta, no es un fallo del articulista



Es que 45 toneladas no es nada, equivale al consumo de munición de un pelotón del ISIS en Siria en 24 horas.

45.000 toneladas puede parecer excesivo, pero no está fuera del rango de lo posible.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*El Banco Mundial anuncia una nueva ayuda financiera de 4.500 millones de dólares para Ucrania.*
El Banco Mundial ha anunciado este lunes una ayuda adicional de 4.500 millones de dólares para Ucrania, con *fondos aportados por Estados Unidos,* para ayudar al gobierno a satisfacer las "necesidades urgentes creadas por la guerra".

Esta ayuda adicional debería permitir que el gobierno y las autoridades locales cubran los *gastos sociales, de pensión o de salud,* informó el Banco Mundial en un comunicado de prensa. *Esta nueva ayuda eleva a casi 13.000 millones de dólares la asistencia financiera de emergencia que la entidad le ha otorgado a Ucrania.*


----------



## MiguelLacano (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo hice la EGB franquista. Ya sabes .... Enciclopedia Alvarez, formación político-social y tal y tal ..... Es increible que en este pais la gente más joven siga repitiendo las mismas sandeces.



Jope, tío, menudo cacao tienes en la cabeza. Es evidente que en la ikastola sabiniana y en la LOGSE no te prepararon para entender nada y de historia de la educación menos que nada... hay que joderse mezclar Enciclopedia Alvarez y FEN (que no “politico-social”, mendrugo!) con la EGB...


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*EEUU enviará a Ucrania otros 1.000 millones en proyectiles HIMARS de largo alcance, antitanque y misiles aire-tierra.*
El secretario de Estado de EEUU, *Antony Blinken*, ha anunciado este lunes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar por Ucrania, por valor de 1.000 millones de dólares, el mayor concedido hasta ahora. En un comunicado, Blinken indicó que la asistencia incluye *armas, municiones y otro tipo de equipamiento castrense.*

El subsecretario de Defensa para Política,* Colin Kahl*, precisó en una rueda de prensa en el Pentágono que el paquete incluye municiones para los Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (*HIMARS, en inglés*), que EEUU ha dado en el pasado a Ucrania y que son proyectiles de largo alcance. Asimismo, la nueva ayuda engloba *75.000 piezas de artillería de 155 milímetros y 20 sistemas de morteros de 120 milímetros*.









EEUU enviará más armas a Ucrania: otros 1.000 millones en proyectiles HIMARS de largo alcance, antitanque y misiles aire-tierra


El secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, anunció este lunes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania por valor de 1.000 millones de dólares, el mayor concedido hasta...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Buen gráfico para observar la evolución del precio de la electricidad en Alemania :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150102
> 
> ...



Pues si se trata de desmantelar, paralizar y hundir la economía
para precipitar el colapso que tienen planeado como que van bien...
Las elites, claro.


----------



## MiguelLacano (8 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Espero que @MiguelLacano lea este análisis que explica perfectamente por qué la lentitud en la ejecución es en este caso particular una ventaja buscada de forma deliberada, aunque pueda parecer desidia o negligencia para quien considere la velocidad un valor _per se_.



No me convence. La guerra nunca, nunca, es un buen negocio, pero menos aún si se prolonga y tienes enfrente a un perro sarnoso alimentado por ricachones dispuestos a hundir el mundo antes de ceder. Y sigo diciendo que nada me gustaría más que equivocarme. Pero, no, me temo que no me confundo.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania afirma haber frustrado el asesinato de su ministro de Defensa por el servicio secreto de Rusia.*
Los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania han afirmado este lunes que han frustrado* un intento de asesinato dirigido contra el ministro de Defensa y el jefe de la inteligencia militar de Ucrania*. Aseguran haber neutralizado a varios de sus presuntos organizadores.

El SBU (Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania) anuncia en su cuenta de Telegram que había *"arrestado a asesinos del servicio secreto ruso que estaban planeando los asesinatos" *del ministro de Defensa Oleksiï Reznikov y del jefe de inteligencia militar Kyrylo Boudanov. En la grabación aparece un grupo armado derribando y esposando a dos hombres vestidos de civil que se dirigían hacia un automóvil.

La detención de estos dos hombres, uno de los cuales llegó desde Rusia a Ucrania a través de Bielorrusia, habría tenido lugar en Kovel, en el noroeste del territorio ucraniano. Según la SBU, los arrestados estaban preparando "la liquidación física" de estos dos altos funcionarios de defensa ucranianos, así como de un "conocido activista ucraniano" cuyo nombre no se menciona. *Cada uno de estos asesinatos sería recompensado con una suma de entre 100.000 y 150.000 dólares, ha dicho la SBU.*


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Jope, tío, menudo cacao tienes en la cabeza. Es evidente que en la ikastola sabiniana y en la LOGSE no te prepararon para entender nada y de historia de la educación menos que nada... hay que joderse mezclar Enciclopedia Alvarez y FEN (que no “politico-social”, mendrugo!) con la EGB...



En los 70 cambió. Todavía puedes encontrar el libro en amazon o casadellibro

FORMACION POLITICO - SOCIAL PRIMER CURSO DE BACHILLERATO 4º EDICION de SECCION FEMENINA DE FET Y DE LAS JONS | Casa del Libro

Debes de ser viejo de cojones .....   Y además contigo debieron tener éxito metiéndote el libraco a martillazos en el cogote ... Si lo echas de menos, por 16 € lo pillas en amazon


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que lo de la central nuclear es un globo sonda para ver como reaccionan Ucrania y occidente, de ahí que no haya sido un comunicado oficial y lo firme el presunto militar al mando, no lo haya dicho Lavrov o Putin. 

Si ven que Ucrania u occidente avisan de una respuesta contundente, siempre puede decir el gobierno ruso que ha sido un fake, incluso retirarse de la central como gesto de "buena voluntad". 

Si no, ya pueden volver con el chantaje nuclear a lo suyo.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Nikita Mijalkov** sobre las causas de la crisis en Ucrania*
> *edicion - MUY RECOMENDABLE, MUCHO:*



Hasta el minuto 20 +/- he visto hasta ahora, pero hay una parte en el 17:56 con la actuación de Zelensky cuando todavía era un cómico, que no tiene desperdicio. Habría que recortarlo y ponerlo por todas partes.

Me pregunto qué le ofrecieron para que cambiase su 'discurso' tan radicalmente. Pero en fin, para alguien como él que puede tomárselo todo a broma y de cualquier cosa hacer un chiste ¿acaso podríamos esperar otra cosa?


----------



## Como El Agua (8 Ago 2022)

EEUU envía un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de mil millones de dólares con el cual sigue la escasa suministrando misiles antiaéreos de medio alcance, este incluye:

- 75 mil proyectiles de artillería para artillería de 155 mm;
- morteros y 20 mil minas para ellos;
- misiles para el sistema de defensa aérea NASAMS;
- 1 mil sistemas antitanque Javelin;
- varios cientos de lanzagranadas antitanque AT4 desechables;
— municiones para MLRS HIMARS;
- 50 vehículos para médicos militares;
- Explosivos, suministros y equipos médicos.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En los 70 cambió. Todavía puedes encontrar el libro en amazon
> 
> 
> 
> Debes de ser viejo de cojones .....   Y además contigo debieron tener éxito metiéndote el libraco a martillazos en el cogote ...



A ver imbécil, las patatas no se crían en los cajones del mercadona.


----------



## raptors (8 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>




*Gracias por subirlo...* andaba buscando la traducción...
tambien lei lo de david gilmour y con pesar me entero que es proUcraniano.. hasta compuso una canción defendiendo a los ukronazis.. Lastima era uno de mis artistas favoritos...


----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No me convence. La guerra nunca, nunca, es un buen negocio, pero menos aún si se prolonga y tienes enfrente a un perro sarnoso alimentado por ricachones dispuestos a hundir el mundo antes de ceder. Y sigo diciendo que nada me gustaría más que equivocarme. Pero, no, me temo que no me confundo.



La guerra es un negocio cojonudo si se trasladan los costes a otro, que es en lo que han consistido las guerras desde mediados del SXIX.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Estados Unidos enviará $ 4.5 mil millones más a Ucrania para necesidades presupuestarias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es calderilla

Esto es imprimir con 2 cojones ... 



Imprimir 740.000 millones US$ para "reducir la inflación" ...


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ago 2022)

No pasa nada, si hace falta los Europeos no usaran la calefacción, no usarán el coche o comerán menos por los precios prohibitivos, pero pagarán lo que haga falta, todo sea por el bien de EEUU y Zelenski.

*La ONU estima que al menos 17,7 millones de ucranianos necesitarán ayuda humanitaria en los próximos meses*
*La ONU ha elevado este lunes a 4.300 millones de dólares su solicitud de fondos para ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania d*urante este año, unos 2.000 millones más de lo que había pedido el pasado mes de abril a los donantes.
Según la organización, ese aumento responde al empeoramiento de la situación en el país y a las perspectivas de un invierno muy difícil debido a la destrucción de viviendas y a la falta de acceso a gas y electricidad en muchos lugares como resultado de daños en infraestructuras. *En total, Naciones Unidas calcula que al menos 17,7 millones de personas -más de la cuarta parte de la población de Ucrania- necesitará ayuda humanitaria durante los próximos meses.*


----------



## mazuste (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es que 45 toneladas no es nada, equivale al consumo de munición de un pelotón del ISIS en Siria en 24 horas.
> 
> 45.000 toneladas puede parecer excesivo, pero no está fuera del rango de lo posible.



Me parece que era esta explosión a la que os referís ¿Son 45'000 tns?


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ago 2022)

*EEUU enviará a Ucrania otros 1.000 millones en proyectiles HIMARS de largo alcance, antitanque y misiles aire-tierra*
El secretario de Estado de EEUU, *Antony Blinken*, ha anunciado este lunes un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar por Ucrania, por valor de 1.000 millones de dólares, el mayor concedido hasta ahora. En un comunicado, Blinken indicó que la asistencia incluye *armas, municiones y otro tipo de equipamiento castrense.*

El subsecretario de Defensa para Política,* Colin Kahl*, precisó en una rueda de prensa en el Pentágono que el paquete incluye municiones para los Sistemas de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (*HIMARS, en inglés*), que EEUU ha dado en el pasado a Ucrania y que son proyectiles de largo alcance. Asimismo, la nueva ayuda engloba *75.000 piezas de artillería de 155 milímetros y 20 sistemas de morteros de 120 milímetros*.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la central nuclear es un globo sonda para ver como reaccionan Ucrania y occidente, de ahí que no haya sido un comunicado oficial y lo firme el presunto militar al mando, no lo haya dicho Lavrov o Putin.
> 
> Si ven que Ucrania u occidente avisan de una respuesta contundente, siempre puede decir el gobierno ruso que ha sido un fake, incluso retirarse de la central como gesto de "buena voluntad".
> 
> Si no, ya pueden volver con el chantaje nuclear a lo suyo.



Los tovarich no tienen remedio, solo hay que ver cuando se metieron en zonas restringidas de Chernobil, cavaron trincheras y salieron podridos hasta el tuétano.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Eso es calderilla
> 
> Esto es imprimir con 2 cojones ...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que la coca está pasando factura a los políticos de occidente…hay cosas que no se pueden entender excepto que estés bajo sustancias psicotrópicas…


----------



## Mabuse (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que era esta explosión a la que os referís ¿Son 45'000 tns?



Pues no parecen tantas.


----------



## ignorante (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ein reich ein volk ein fuhrer.



(febrero)

EEUU> Han picado los rusos. Acaban de reconocer el Donbass Y Donetsk. ¡A activar las sanciones!
Alemania> Pero...
EEUU> ¿QUÉ TE HE DICHO?
Alemania> Si si... si ya íbamos a eso
EEUU> ¿No os dije que las tuviérais preparadas?
Alemania> Sí, sí, mañana mismo la UE las presenta... ¡en menos de 24 horas señor!
EEUU> Se acabó la mamarrachada de comprarles gas. Y mira que te dije que nada del Nordstream...
Alemania> Ya, pero si no se notaba mucho...
EEUU> ¡Y encima tuviste que hacer luego un Nordstream 2!
Alemania> No le hemos autorizado para operar aún
EEUU> ¡YA, PORQUE ME HE TENIDO QUE PONER SERIO, IDIOTA!
Alemania> Bueno, es que ya estaba toda la obra en marcha...
EEUU> Y lo has tenido que terminar ¡PRINGADO!
Alemania> El Schroeder...
EEUU> Me caguen la puta, dile a tus jueces que le den una patada en el culo a ese imbécil
Alemania> Sí señor, ahora mismo (enlace)

....

(julio)

EEUU> Qué pasa, ¿algún problema con el precio?
Alemania> No señor, sólo que no nos llega con el gas que nos puedes vender tú...
EEUU> Ya he dejado que Canadá os mande la puta pieza de mierda
Alemania> Sí, pero ni por esas... puede que no tenga suficiente capacidad sin más mantenimientos
EEUU> Pues a recortar consumo
Alemania> Ya, ya... porque ... jeje... bueno... uhhh viste la bobada que dijo Putin de usar el NordStream 2... ¿no? ja ja
EEUU> Si, muy listillo
Alemania> Hombre, está listo para operar técnicamente, impecable, es dar al botón...
EEUU> [mirada de mala leche]
Alemania> Por eso digo... que dijo el... pero no, no vamos a usarlo jefe, no
EEUU> Putos gasoductos... ¡no teníais que haber construido NINGUNO como os dije!
Alemania> ya... ya... estamos arrepentidos
EEUU> ¡El Nordstream 2 como que no existe! ¡PUNTO!
Alemania> sí, si ... si eso lo entiendo
EEUU> AH, POR SI ACASO

Pos eso, foreros, dudo que Alemania se atreva (bueno, igual si gana Alternativ Für Deutschland...)


----------



## arriondas (8 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hasta el minuto 20 +/- he visto hasta ahora, pero hay una parte en el 17:56 con la actuación de Zelensky cuando todavía era un cómico, que no tiene desperdicio. Habría que recortarlo y ponerlo por todas partes.
> 
> Me pregunto qué le ofrecieron para que cambiase su 'discurso' tan radicalmente. Pero en fin, para alguien como él que puede tomárselo todo a broma y de cualquier cosa hacer un chiste ¿acaso podríamos esperar otra cosa?



Y no sólo lo que habrán ofrecido, es que se presta a ello. Con verle la cara, no le confiaría ni la mierda que cago. Tiene toda la pinta de ser de los que va con los de la feria y vuelve con los del mercado, un amoral y un oportunista, un falso, como su amiguete Maxim Galkin. Al fin y al cabo, es un personaje de la farándula, cuyo cargo actual le queda grandísimo.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Ago 2022)

Dónde estará yendo realmente todo ese dinero norteamericano??
Porque a estas alturas, es más que evidente que a Ucrania no va, y que se está lavando pasta de manera tan descarada, que es imposible no verlo.

Pero a algún sitio acabará yendo. Tal vez algún día nos enteremos y nos sorprenderemos.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo hice la EGB franquista. Ya sabes .... Enciclopedia Alvarez, formación político-social y tal y tal ..... Es increible que en este pais la, gente más joven siga repitiendo las mismas sandeces.



Pues debes ser muy viejo, pues yo hicé la EGB con Franco, de hecho Franco murió a poco de empezar mi 8º curso de EGB y tuvimos unos días libres, y eso de la Enciclopedia Álvarez nos quedaba muy atrás. De hecho yo no la vi en ninguno de los años de EGB.

Si que hice la EGB en una escuela rural, con una maestra vasca de pura cepa, tan vasca como falangista, y lo que alli aprendí no se aprende hoy en día ni siquiera en las universidades.

Maestra por cierto soltera y entregada a la causa, algo, lo de la necesidad de la soltería para defender causas revolucionarias, que no ha aprendido por ejemplo Pablo Iglesias, al que un mal matrimonio arruinó su carrera política.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> El gobierno ucraniano oculta y desinforma sobre sus cifras de bajas. Por tanto no podemos saber de forma directa cuales son las bajas. Pero si de forma indirecta. Y diversos medios llevan tiempo dedicados a ello. Uno de ellos es Lost Armour Osint. Rastreando de forma metódica en las necrológicas y otras fuentes, averigua que ucrania ha perdido 960 oficiales hasta la fecha. Basándose en ese dato, y en la estadística, se aclaran otros:
> 
> La estadística dice que:
> -mueren 25 soldados por cada oficial, que por cada muerto hay 3 heridos y otros 3 prisioneros, y que el 9% de los heridos es imposible que vuelvan al frente.
> ...



Por ahora solo hay un frente donde las tropas rusas, chechenos, republicas y Wagner han tenido percances y es la zona noreste; Slovianks y Siverks, ahora están bombardeándola y de obuses van sobrados.

Los otros frentes han sido una carnicería para los ucranianos no para los rusos, incluido Avdiivka que se lo toman con calma a bombardeo cada hora.


----------



## Nico (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora solo hay un frente donde las tropas rusas, chechenos, republicas y Wagner han tenido percances y es la zona noreste; Slovianks y Siverks, ahora están bombardeándola y de obuses van sobrados.
> 
> Los otros frentes han sido una carnicería para los ucranianos no para los rusos, incluido Avdiivka que se lo toman con calma a bombardeo cada hora.




De todos modos creo que *es justo hacer un reconocimiento a los ucranianos*, porque si bien no se enfrentan a TODO el poderío ruso, si han demostrado coraje. Sus líneas de defensa no han sido rotas, puede que haya habido algunas rendiciones, pero no hay deserciones masivas y la moral, no será estupenda, pero tampoco la han perdido.

Conste que llevan ya MESES de combate, con menos rotaciones que los rusos, sometidos a una lluvia de fuego... pero siguen.

Otros ejércitos menos aguerridos y valerosos, ya hubieran entrado en desbandada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que estamos viendo en Ucrania es la pretensión de arrebatar un territorio al imperio ruso para someterlo al control del imperio angloamericano como ha pasado tantas veces en la historia reciente.
> 
> *La intervención británica en la emancipación hispanoaméricana es el conjunto de medidas de ayuda militar, políticas y diplomáticas que parten desde el Reino Unido y sus colonias, a favor de los insurgentes o revolucionarios, contra los dominios españoles en América.*
> 
> ...




QUÉ GUEVAZOS DON FELIPE ! 

Le perdono el pin de la agenda 2030 . Desde hoy mi admiración y reconozco su valor y capacidad de liderazgo. 

VIVA EL REY !


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me parece que era esta explosión a la que os referís ¿Son 45'000 tns?



Yo no lo sé, pero 45.000 toneladas de armamento y municiones no es algo que se salga de lo razonablemente posible.

Ahora 45 toneladas no es nada. No merecería la pena ni publicarlo.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues debes ser muy viejo, pues yo hicé la EGB con Franco, de hecho Franco murió a poco de empezar mi 8º curso de EGB y tuvimos unos días libres, y eso de la Enciclopedia Álvarez nos quedaba muy atrás. De hecho yo no la vi en ninguno de los años de EGB.
> 
> Si que hice la EGB en una escuela rural, con una maestra vasca de pura cepa, tan vasca como falangista, y lo que alli aprendí no se aprende hoy en día ni siquiera en las universidades.
> 
> Maestra por cierto soltera y entregada a la causa, algo, lo de la necesidad de la soltería para defender causas revolucionarias, que no ha aprendido por ejemplo Pablo Iglesias, al que un mal matrimonio arruinó su carrera política.



Yo una vez ojeé la Enciclopedia Álvarez en una biblioteca y la impresión que me dio es que era buenísima. Visualmente atractiva, explicando los conceptos de forma clara, y densa de información.


----------



## frangelico (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Yo no lo sé, pero 45.000 toneladas de armamento y municiones no es algo que se salga de lo razonablemente posible.
> 
> Ahora 45 toneladas no es nada. No merecería la pena ni publicarlo.



Perp 45000 es el tamaño de un barco grande, me parece demasiado. Veo más 45 que 45000 ahí.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos creo que *es justo hacer un reconocimiento a los ucranianos*, porque si bien no se enfrentan a TODO el poderío ruso, si han demostrado coraje. Sus líneas de defensa no han sido rotas, puede que haya habido algunas rendiciones, pero no hay deserciones masivas y la moral, no será estupenda, pero tampoco la han perdido.
> 
> Conste que llevan ya MESES de combate, con menos rotaciones que los rusos, sometidos a una lluvia de fuego... pero siguen.
> 
> Otros ejércitos menos aguerridos y valerosos, ya hubieran entrado en desbandada.



Los ucras más valor no pueden tener.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo una vez ojeé la Enciclopedia Álvarez en una biblioteca y la impresión que me dio es que era buenísima. Visualmente atractiva, explicando los conceptos de forma clara, y densa de información.



Yo la Enciclopedia Álvarez la tenía en casa, pero sus contenidos quedaban obsoletos respecto a lo que aprendía en la escuela pública de entonces.

Al menos la escuela pública y la maestra que a mí me tocó, a lo mejor tuve mucha suerte.


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hasta el minuto 20 +/- he visto hasta ahora, pero hay una parte en el 17:56 con la actuación de Zelensky cuando todavía era un cómico, que no tiene desperdicio. Habría que recortarlo y ponerlo por todas partes.
> 
> Me pregunto qué le ofrecieron para que cambiase su 'discurso' tan radicalmente. Pero en fin, para alguien como él que puede tomárselo todo a broma y de cualquier cosa hacer un chiste ¿acaso podríamos esperar otra cosa?



gracias forero

lo q lo ofrecieron, blanco y en botella al final. es un payaso asesino teledirigido. el 'directorio' es + profundo.

edicion
es brutal el video, narra a la perfección TODO
la saga gorbi-borracho boris-kuchma-yushenko+la zorra timosenko-el chocolates y el payaso, marionetas en la cuerda. les recomiendo las conclusiones finales de una guerra q empezo en el 91
y los hihjos de puta de azovstal obligados a visitar el cemneterio de niños caidos en 8 años de bombardeos

eso no lo dice ni la puta onu q AHORA RECULA


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos creo que *es justo hacer un reconocimiento a los ucranianos*, porque si bien no se enfrentan a TODO el poderío ruso, si han demostrado coraje. Sus líneas de defensa no han sido rotas, puede que haya habido algunas rendiciones, pero no hay deserciones masivas y la moral, no será estupenda, pero tampoco la han perdido.
> 
> Conste que llevan ya MESES de combate, con menos rotaciones que los rusos, sometidos a una lluvia de fuego... pero siguen.
> 
> Otros ejércitos menos aguerridos y valerosos, ya hubieran entrado en desbandada.



Con ocho años de comida de coco y tiempo para fortificarse, aguantan hasta que la fortificación cae bajo el peso de las bombas, no es una lucha en frentes abiertos, los ucranianos se creen seguros en sus fortines hasta que estos son destruidos, entonces , por lo general se rinden.

Es una opinión y me puede equivocar.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Buen gráfico para observar la evolución del precio de la electricidad en Alemania :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150102
> 
> ...



Francia, el país de las centrales nucleares, que para algunos son sinónimo de energía barata.


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> gracias forero
> 
> lo q lo ofrecieron, blanco y en botella al final. es un payaso asesino teledirigido. el 'directorio' es + profundo.



Muchos de los que se reían en ese plató, ahora estarán llorando sangre/muertos/exiliados.


----------



## piru (8 Ago 2022)

El Mendaz dijo:


>



Esos uniformes no son rusos. Miente un poco menos anda.


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por ahora solo hay un frente donde las tropas rusas, chechenos, republicas y Wagner han tenido percances y es la zona noreste; Slovianks y Siverks, ahora están bombardeándola y de obuses van sobrados.
> 
> Los otros frentes han sido una carnicería para los ucranianos no para los rusos, incluido Avdiivka que se lo toman con calma a bombardeo cada hora.



¿Y eso que significa?


----------



## NPI (8 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Esos uniformes no son rusos. Miente un poco menos anda.



Al que citas me aparece como El Mendaz y no El Veraz


----------



## DasLicht (8 Ago 2022)

Ya comenté que Turquía y Constantinopla juegan un papel clave en el transcurso de la guerra final. Sí, nada de operación como dice el príncipe de Rusia ... sino la guerra final que nos espera.

Y muy claro lo tienen ciertos judíos y ciertos cristianos, Rusia atacará Israel. Y las señales claves son la toma de Crimea por Rusia primero y luego.. Constantinopla bajo dominio Ruso. Una vez Rusia tenga dominio sobre la capital del Imperio de Oriente, está todo listo.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Y eso que significa?



Significa que las tropas rusas han tenido muchas menos bajas que las ucranianas.


----------



## Praktica (8 Ago 2022)

....la saga gorbi-borracho boris-kuchma-yushenko+la zorra timosenko-el chocolates y el payaso, marionetas en la cuerda. les recomiendo conclusiones finales de una guerra q empezo en el 91
y los hijos de puta de azovstal obligados a visitar el cementerio de niños caidos en 8 años de bombardeos

eso no lo dice la onu q ahora recdula un poquito: saca una caquita para ocultar montañas de mierda

q no se pierda, enorme *Nikita Mijalkov*

min 24:54 la zorra timosenko
min.29:11y sucesivos
o min. 31:46
o min. 45:41
o min 47:28
o min. 49:20 visionario Slobo Milosevic
de ahí al final, brutal
enorme todo


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Significa que las tropas rusas han tenido muchas menos bajas que las ucranianas.



En tu texto no he encontrado ni un solo dato, ni un solo numero, ninguna evidencia, nada que aporte alguna información sobre la realidad. Por eso te preguntaba que qué significa eso.

Y en tu respuesta tampoco la hay.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> En tu texto no he encontrado ni un solo dato, ni un solo numero, ninguna evidencia, nada que aporte alguna información sobre la realidad. Por eso te preguntaba que qué significa eso.
> 
> Y en tu respuesta tampoco la hay.



Ni la encontraras, busca tu datos objetivos si los encuentras y no me cites una pagina otanera o pro-rusa, la verdad esta reñida con la guerra, solo puedes hacer suposiciones.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Ago 2022)

Supuestamente por las altas temperaturas y sequía que según algunos no son ciertas porque en verano siempre hizo este calor


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> gracias forero
> 
> lo q lo ofrecieron, blanco y en botella al final. es un payaso asesino teledirigido. el 'directorio' es + profundo.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo he visto entero y no tiene desperdicio. Lo único (y por ser imparcial (que no lo soy)) son las entrevistas a la salida de las urnas. Cualquiera podría pensar que han elegido las que les han interesado. Y no digo que así sea (o lo contrario). Pero dado que *doy el visto bueno a todo el vídeo*, al menos tendré que decir esto. Como ya dije, mejor es que nosotros pongamos los puntos sobre las íes en lo criticable, y no que vengan los pro-OTAN a hacerlo.

En todas las guerras hay propaganda y hay invenciones y omisiones interesadas. Pero este es un caso bastante distinto. Es uno tal, que con tan solo decir y mantener la verdad, se gana la batalla mediática. También por eso quiero ser escrupuloso con lo que apoyo. Principalmente, por que no se puede servir a dos señores y yo intento servir a Dios, ergo a la verdad. Por otro lado, mi simpatía por el mundo eslavo, su respeto por las tradiciones, la familia, el honor... y es que todo termina desembocando en lo mismo: lo que de Dios viene.


----------



## delhierro (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Se puede lanzar desde tierra por la sencilla razón de que no hay nada que lo impida. Con menor alcance eso sí, debido a que falta la componente altitud y velocidad inicial que le puede dar un avión lanzador.
> 
> De hecho cualquiera de esta familia de misiles, por ejemplo el AIM-120 AMRAAM, puede ser lanzado desde tierra, y en este caso lo llaman NASAMS.
> 
> Sistema muy de moda por cierto, porque iba a ser enviado a Ucronazistán.



Los del yemen lanzan misiles AA de aviación ( que no tienen ) desde tierra, han derribado muchos drones y algun avión de combate de esta forma.


----------



## seven up (8 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues debes ser muy viejo, pues yo hicé la EGB con Franco, de hecho Franco murió a poco de empezar mi 8º curso de EGB y tuvimos unos días libres, y eso de la Enciclopedia Álvarez nos quedaba muy atrás. De hecho yo no la vi en ninguno de los años de EGB.
> 
> Si que hice la EGB en una escuela rural, con una maestra vasca de pura cepa, tan vasca como falangista, y lo que alli aprendí no se aprende hoy en día ni siquiera en las universidades.
> 
> Maestra por cierto soltera y entregada a la causa, algo, lo de la necesidad de la soltería para defender causas revolucionarias, que no ha aprendido por ejemplo Pablo Iglesias, al que un mal matrimonio arruinó su carrera política.



Pues a mi tampoco me toco la Enciclopedia Alvarez y soy de las primeras generaciones que empezaron con la EGB, es más, algunos de los que leí estaban orientados al bachillerato del anterior plan de estudios, bachillerato que se empezaba con 10 años. Los libros de mi EGB, sobre todo en segunda etapa eran mayoritariamente de la editorial SM, alguno de Santillana (los Senda de lecturas) y alguno de Everest.


----------



## autsaider (8 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ni la encontraras, busca tu datos objetivos si los encuentras y no me cites una pagina otanera o pro-rusa, la verdad esta reñida con la guerra, solo puedes hacer suposiciones.



Si crees que la verdad no existe, o que no se puede encontrar, tírate desde un sexto piso. Y así aprenderás que hay al menos algo que es verdad: que si te tiras desde un sexto piso te mueres.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Los conflictos en Ucrania y en Taiwán tienen varias características en común:
> 
> 
> Fueron promovidos por Washington con la intención de socavar la prosperidad de Rusia y China.
> ...



Te corrijo esta línea:

'


Fueron promovidos por Washington con la intención de socavar la prosperidad de Rusia, China *y Europa, y con ello el resto de economías emergentes.*


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Tibet es China.
> 
> Y cuidadito con idolatrar a los monjes exxplotadores hijos de puta. Que los pintan muy bien en occidente, y luego lees un poco sobre esa gentuza y flipas.



China es un imperio que ha aplanado y laminado a cientos de reinos para ser lo que es hoy. Sobre los monjes tibetanos, nada que objetar: basura progre-new-age.


----------



## jabalino (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> QUÉ GUEVAZOS DON FELIPE !
> 
> Le perdono el pin de la agenda 2030 . Desde hoy mi admiración y reconozco su valor y capacidad de liderazgo.
> 
> VIVA EL REY !



Yo no se lo perdono. Es un gesto de cara la galería para seguir engañando a incautos.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Escenario para un ataque en el puente de Crimea.
> 
> Fuentes de Ochakov y Chernomorsk han informado de que se está discutiendo un escenario específico para un ataque al puente de Crimea desde el mar.
> 
> ...



Si van a hacerlo, lo más eficiente es cargar el buque con explosivos y accionarlos al pasar justo por debajo. Ya sabemos que las explosiones, al igual que las ondas electromagnéticas, tienden a dispersar su energía hacia arriba en un lóbulo.


----------



## pemebe (8 Ago 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*SERHII HNEZDILOV un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
¡Necesitamos artillería! Haz sonar la alarma rota, mientras cubrimos a Pisky con nuestros cuerpos

Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal en Pisky [un pueblo en las afueras de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania], a un kilómetro de la primera calle del Donetsk ucraniano?

*Los cuerpos de los que eran más preciados para mí que la familia yacen allí, en el calor, en trincheras destrozadas por un calibre 152* [artillería de 152 mm]. 

Como he escrito antes, [hubo] *6.500 proyectiles por el maldito pueblo en menos de un día.

Ya han pasado seis días de esto, y no puedo imaginarme cómo ha sobrevivido incluso un pequeño número de nuestra infantería en esta embestida de fuego enemigo.*

No, no me estoy quejando.

De nuestro lado tenemos dos morteros, de calibre 82[-mm] y de calibre 120[-mm].

A veces dos cañones de artillería se despiertan y "estornudan" en la zona de Donetsk.

*Apenas podemos responder. No hay fuego de contrabatería en absoluto, el enemigo dispara proyectiles de artillería contra nuestras trincheras sin problemas, desmontando posiciones de hormigón muy fuertes en diez o veinte minutos, sin pausa y con un mínimo descanso, atravesando nuestra línea de defensa.*

Anteayer estaba arruinada [la línea de defensa], y la cargo *200 (soldados muertos) y 300 (soldados heridos)* fluía como un río. *No voy a publicar ninguna estadística, eso no está permitido en este país, pero no tienes ni idea del número y el porcentaje de pérdidas.

Esto es una jodida picadora de carne*, en la que el batallón se limita a contener la embestida con sus cuerpos.

Llevamos casi una semana esperando al menos algún tipo de ayuda que golpee la artillería del enemigo; estamos, repito, siendo disparados impunemente con todo lo que el sistema militar ruso tiene a su disposición. Sus aviones han trabajado hoy sobre nosotros.

Estoy orgulloso de los dirigentes del batallón que han permanecido aquí con nosotros. El comandante del batallón está con nosotros, todo el mundo está con nosotros; los conmocionados y los heridos leves del Cargo 300 son vendados y después de un par de horas vuelven a las posiciones, si se puede usar esa palabra para estos cráteres sin fondo.

Hay una guerra en marcha.

*Pero sin una lucha de contrabatería, se convierte en una picadora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad insana de nuestra infantería es molida en un día.*

¿Realmente quieres la verdad? Aquí está, la verdad desnuda.

La reserva va a la posición, ayudando a cubrir el avance, y en cinco minutos sólo uno de cada 15 de ellos está intacto.

Los cuerpos simplemente yacen allí. Si eres un herido leve del Cargo 300, tal vez tengas suerte, te esconderás y saldrás a pie, llegarás a los médicos.

Acabamos de llevarnos a un Cargo 300 herido. Gritó todo el camino, "¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué nos han abandonado? ¿Por qué nadie nos ha cubierto?"

No sé, amigo, por qué nadie nos cubrió... Grita, y yo me avergüenzo de seguir sano y salvo: me he ensordecido un par de veces, eso es todo.

He vomitado, luego he cagado, perdón, y he vuelto a la carga. 

*Todas las reservas están jodidas, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y toma nuestras posiciones sin problemas tras otra descarga de artillería.*

Ahora mismo estamos perdiendo a Pisky. Todos nuestros recursos - humanos y materiales - están casi agotados.

*Denys -un tipo de Mariupol que me dijo: "Bueno, creo que Arestovych [Oleksii Arestovych, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente], pronto lo recuperaremos todo"- está muerto. Le hirieron dos veces, le vendamos allí mismo en la trinchera, y le dijimos: "Denchyk, vete a evacuar", pero él respondió: "Chicos, no os dejaré".*

Siguió disparando después de ser herido, tanto la primera como la segunda vez. 

Todavía no nos hemos llevado su cuerpo. Está tendido con los brazos extendidos sobre las ruinas de Pisky, y su mirada está congelada. Pide venganza. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última petición? ¿Cómo podemos dejar a Den?

Dimka, sin embargo, creo que sobrevivió después de todo. Porque no podía morir: acababa de regresar del hospital, acababa de pedirle matrimonio a su novia.

Dicen que simplemente desapareció después de uno de los ataques. Se hundió en el suelo. Pero yo creo que fue un error y que está vivo. Tonta esperanza y expectativa.

*Sé que a mi país no le gusta pensar en voz alta.* Pero no me queda más remedio que elegir entre la "pobedobesie" (el frenesí de la victoria) y la "arestovshchyna" [las declaraciones de Oleksii Arestovych, el asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, a veces provocan discusiones en la comunidad ucraniana de los medios sociales y son calificadas de incoherentes]. *Hay que escuchar la verdad, no los susurros en la cocina.*

Por supuesto que me meteré en problemas por este post, porque ¿cómo puede el Estado mentir a sus propios ciudadanos?

*No me sorprendería que alguien me llamara hoy "agente del Kremlin" y dijera "Sirozha ha hablado del brillante plan para la victoria en el frente de Donetsk: pongamos su nombre en Myrotvorets [Peacemaker, un sitio web ucraniano que publica una lista continua (y a veces información personal) de personas que los autores consideran "enemigos de Ucrania"]".

Estoy harto de decir que todo está bajo control. Ahora mismo todo no está bajo puto control en Pisky, pero por alguna razón se está silenciando la situación.*

Que suenen las campanas de alarma rotas, mientras cubrimos Pisky con nuestros cuerpos.

Necesitamos artillería.

Danos algo aquí para que podamos aguantar.

Serhii Hnezdilov


----------



## dabuti (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (8 Ago 2022)

Esto es similar a lo que hizo Zapatiestos no levantándose ante la bandera americana: un acto meramente escénico. Y luego siguió realizando la labor de destrucción de España, como sus amos anglosajones le habían ordenado.




Si Felipe fuese un rey como se debe ser, hace tiempo que se habría inmolado a si mismo y a toda su Casa para salvaguardar España.


----------



## rejon (8 Ago 2022)

Claro que hay grandes diferencias, brutales, partiendo de entrada de que en ucrania puedes cambiar a los que están en el poder y en Rusia no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Yo no se lo perdono. Es un gesto de cara la galería para seguir engañando a incautos.



la alternativa sí que iba a ser jodida. 

Levantarse a aplaudir al sicario traidor que destruyó Estados Unidos de Hispanoamérica , para convertirlo en un estercolero de países del tercer mundo a favor de la construcción del que después fue la primera potencia mundial : Estados Unidos de anglopiratas - judíomasones.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso pasó hace 200 años, supéralo ya. En tiemos de invicto, la propaganda del régimen puso de moda una frase respecto a Hispanoamerica: "Nuestras tierra robadas", un famoso escritor nada afín al Caudillo lo cambió por "Nuestras tiernas bobadas".



Y he aquí como un rojo, muy rojo, comunista y adorador del PCCh, se presenta como valedor de la propaganda usana. Luego no nos extrañemos cuando se pajee viendo Star Trek.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los tovarich no tienen remedio, solo hay que ver cuando se metieron en zonas restringidas de Chernobil, cavaron trincheras y salieron podridos hasta el tuétano.



Viendo el retraso que gastan los rusos, no se puede descartar que revienten la central sin pretenderlo... Recordemos que estos genios se pusieron a cavar trincheras en Chernobyl


----------



## pemebe (9 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Yo no lo sé, pero 45.000 toneladas de armamento y municiones no es algo que se salga de lo razonablemente posible.
> 
> Ahora 45 toneladas no es nada. No merecería la pena ni publicarlo.



Es que un tanque T-72 de los viejos ya pesa más de 40 toneladas y 1000 proyectiles tambien pesan más de 45 toneladas.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Detrás de los ataques de Anmistía Internacional a Ucrania está este tarado.

Syksy Räsänen .













El Eduardo Manostijeras de Aliexpress.

Hace unos años también generó polémica por defender a Hezbollá y atacar a Israel.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si es que al final, sólo los latinos de verdad sabemos sabíamos hacer frente a los anglos



Sin acritud, pero se lo corrijo: 'si es que al final, sólo los latinos *hispanos* de verdad sabemos  sabíamos hacer frente a los anglos'.

Y la corrección está, aún más, dirigida a Hispanoamérica, pues no fueron los romanos quienes crearon nuevas provincias allí, fuimos los españoles. Hispanoamérica pues. 'Latinoamérica' es un término anglosajón y parte indispensable de la leyenda negra.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> México era un país mas pobre que Alemania de lejos, la producción manufacturera mexicana y su fuerza militar no era comparable con Austria menos aun con Prusia, ademas de ser un país profundamente dividido, el norte era un erial demográfico, ya hubieran querido los mexicanos en el siglo XIX ser tan poderosos y ricos como los alemanes.
> 
> España ya previamente había regalado Luisiana y Florida a los gringos y establecido esa política fatal de permitir el asentamiento de colonos calvinistas gratis en el territorio de Texas, México arranco su vida independiente con el gringo ya consolidado y soplandole en la oreja además de infiltrado en su propio suelo.
> 
> ...



Menudo montón de mierda y mentiras ha despachado usted. 'Imperio extractivo y rentista' dice el mozo. Qué poca vergüenza. Mire, se va usted al ignore de cabeza por mentiroso y lameculos del Imperio Anglosajón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

como todo lo que está pasando está vinculado, aquí dejo esta nueva cagada de uno de los mayores enemigos de España 

quienes no representan a España es un gobierno lleno de traidores , secesionistas y terroristas.

El partido comunista disfrazado de múltiples eufemismos , tiene solo un puñado de votos de los casi 50 millones de habitantes de esta patria maltratada. No les da derecho a gobernarnos a todos.

Fuera los comunistas del gobierno ya !!!


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

Y recordad, es la tercera vez este año y no será la última.


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No fue ninguna invasión. El tatatatatarabuelo del borbón actual le vendió el pais a Napoleón y cobró su buena pasta. No se porqué no llamais a las cosas por su nombre nunca.



Vendió el país a cambio de una propiedad en Paris y una suculenta renta anual, pero vamos, necesariamente tuvo que ser bajo coacción. Aquí lo que llama la atención son las pocas pelotas del Fernando VII, que jamás debió abdicar, más vale honor sin cabeza que deshonor con cabeza.

Efectivamente, Fernando VII es el mayor hijodeputa (real y figurado) que ha gobernado España en muchos siglos, Después de llevar décadas muerto seguíamos sufriéndolo mediante las "Guerras Carlistas". Fue el mayor artífice de la ruina de España en el siglo XIX, la pérdida de América, el retraso industrial e ideológico de España, etc.


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Técnicamente eso es cierto los Borbones entregaron la corona y sus derechos al trono español en favor de los Bonaparte, Napoleón a su vez transfirió esos derechos a su hermano por tanto el legitimo rey de España por sus propias leyes era José Bonaparte, fueron la curia y los atontados los que dijeron que supuestamente el rey había sido secuestrado y se desato esa guerra civil entre los desarrapados españoles y el ejercito francés por los Borbones quienes los habían vendido como unos bolsas a Napoleón sin el menor pudor ni vergüenza a un retiro de puta madre en castillos franceses.



Fernando VII debió de ser decapitado en cuanto cruzó los Pirineos de vuelta. Lástima que la vida real no sea como en Juego de Tronos.


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic: A 2001 space odysey*
> 
> En esta película hay cantidad de referencias a mitos, místicas e incluso a la astrología citare tres.
> 
> ...



Me temo que por alusiones he de contestar,jejejeje

1.- No es q la consciencia le sobreviene por un hecho violento. No es eso lo que expresa. Lo que realmente expresa es que el humán, como diría Jesús Mosterín, jugueteando con una tibia ve que al golpear rompe otros huesos que hay en el suelo y entonces realiza una abstracción o razonamiento que eso puede "romper" también a una presa o a un enemigo. Es un avance tanto en la capacidad de abstracción como en el huso de una herramienta ( se interpreta q es la primera herramienta y más sencilla usada por ellos aunque seguramente golpear con una piedra fuera antes ) y por tanto un avance en el desarrollo de la humanidad. De hecho esa parte de la película se llama " El Amanecer del Hombre " .La presencia del monolito podría ser metafórica o ser unos elementos dejados por otra civilización, pero coinciden con un avance de la especie humana. Si no recuerdo mal en 2061 Arthur Clarke escribe que la proliferación de monolitos en Júpiter provoca que éste se convierta en otro sol.

2.- El ordenador HAL 9000, el nombre que quisieron poner era IBM pero la empresa se negó pues al ser el malo de la película hubiera sido una propaganda para IBM ( HAL es cada una de las letras antes de I,B y M), es un supercomputador que sí tiene consciencia y muchísima, de hecho es el comandante de la nave y se intuye que incluso tiene info de la misión que desconoce el resto de la tripulación. No ocurre debido a la violencia. De hecho en 2010 su ordenador SAL 9000, que es gemelo, tiene consciencia sin matar a nadie, incluso en un momento que le indican que va a ser desconectado pregunta a su programador si soñará cuando esté desconectado. Por otro lado indicar que HAL en realidad mata a toda la tripulación ( los que están hibernando tb ) salvo a Dave Bowman. Sin embargo la desconexión de HAL ,que es muy lenta, queda como otro homicidio.

3.- Los planetas alineados tb salen al principio de la película, aunque si no recuerdo mal es un eclipse.

No he leido la entrada pero me parece q alinearse 5 planetas aunque sean los más cercanos al sol debe ser cada millones de años.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Joe Biden organizó una reunión de la Casa Blanca con dos ejecutivos chinos de energía vinculados a su hijo Hunter cuando era vicepresidente en 2014, según muestran los registros. El presidente, que todavía insiste en que nunca habló con Hunter sobre los negocios comerciales de su hijo en el extranjero, se reunió con los dos ejecutivos de Wanxiang, una importante empresa china, en el ala oeste el 25 de julio de 2014, según los registros de visitantes de la Casa Blanca. 

Joe Biden met Chinese energy execs with ties to Hunter at White House in 2014


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No me convence. La guerra nunca, nunca, es un buen negocio, pero menos aún si se prolonga y tienes enfrente a un perro sarnoso alimentado por ricachones dispuestos a hundir el mundo antes de ceder. Y sigo diciendo que nada me gustaría más que equivocarme. Pero, no, me temo que no me confundo.



Napoleón dijo que para ganar una guerra hacían falta 3 cosas: Dinero, dinero y más dinero. ¿Se cumplirá eso en esta guerra?

En lo que sí acertó es que el "Mundo temblaría en cuanto China despierte".


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> (febrero)
> 
> EEUU> Han picado los rusos. Acaban de reconocer el Donbass Y Donetsk. ¡A activar las sanciones!
> Alemania> Pero...
> ...



La estrategia rusa consiste en ir dando el gas con cuentagotas de forma que puedas subsistir pero no perecer y mucho menos almacenar. En cuanto llegue el invierno subirán el listón poniendo alguna excusa para que el NS-I no sea suficiente y haya "necesáriamente" que abrir el NS2. Así se va a jugar el pulso en esta guerra.


----------



## delhierro (9 Ago 2022)

"
*Kadyrov anunció la toma del territorio de la planta de Knauf en Soledar bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.*
Enlace corto
9 de agosto de 2022 00:47













El jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, dijo que las fuerzas aliadas tomaron el control del territorio de la planta de Knauf en la ciudad de Soledar en la República Popular de Donetsk.
“Además, las fuerzas de las fuerzas aliadas en la ciudad de Soledar tomaron el control del territorio de la planta de Knauf. Nuestros combatientes se están moviendo sistemáticamente, a través de un combate competente y sin prisas, hacia el territorio ocupado, lo que obliga al enemigo a abandonar sus posiciones fortificadas” , escribió en su canal de Telegram.
Según Kadyrov, el comandante interino de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, Akhmed Saidarkhanov, le proporciona toda la información sobre la situación en el Donbass.
Anteriormente, el viceministro del Interior de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), Vitaly Kiselyov, dijo que las unidades rusas se habían acercado a las afueras del sureste de Soledar .
Antes de esto, la LPR informó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban tratando de retirarse de Seversk a Soledar.
"

Van tomando la linea defensiva. Mucha artillería pero pocas fuerzas sobre el terreno, así que tambien tienen pocas bajas, pero van más lentos. Tambien es cierto que al fallar la guerra economica, los rusos no parecen tener ninguna prisa.

Si se repite lo de Lugansk una vez que cae un punto clave, luego todo se precipita. A ver si se repite aquí.


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> QUÉ GUEVAZOS DON FELIPE !
> 
> Le perdono el pin de la agenda 2030 . Desde hoy mi admiración y reconozco su valor y capacidad de liderazgo.
> 
> VIVA EL REY !



No entiendo por qué obligamos a que el Rey asista a estos aquelarres. Es una forma de humillar una y otra vez a la corona, y cada vez se van a cortar menos, van a subir el nivel de provocación. ¿Es necesario que en la próxima toma de poder del nuevo populista le tengan que romper un huevo en la cara? ¿Realmente queremos que una imagen así de la vuelta al mundo?. No nos quieren, no vayamos a sus tomas de posesiones, mantengamos solo relaciones comerciales lo más estrechas posible, con discrecionalidad. Puenteemos a líderes populistas que no dejan de ser meras figuras decorativas para engañar a pueblos analfabetos y profundicemos relaciones de segundo nivel. Es como el caso de México, donde la cooperación es a un altísimo nivel, pero ignorando al presidente AMLO.


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ucras más valor no pueden tener.



Los franceses se hubieran rendido el primer fin de semana.


----------



## ciruiostar (9 Ago 2022)

No ves el maldito bosque frente a ti. 

Terminare el off-topic con lo siguiente la decisión final de ruptura del imperio por parte de Bolívar, San Martin, Iturbide, O'Higgins, etc. No se debió a que fueran unos mamaguevos malomalosos sino a una cuestión mucho más practica, y es que se dieron cuenta de que España se había convertido en un barco a la deriva y que mantener tal cual la estructura del imperio no aportaba beneficio alguno y generaba muchos problemas, mientras América debía sostener a la metrópoli y cubrir los gastos no tenia ni voz ni voto en donde se tomaban las decisiones (Madrid) y si algo caracterizo a la monarquía española con los Austrias primero y los Borbones después fue tomar pésimas decisiones en la conducción del imperio y mas aun en su administración.

Mantenerse junto a España solo era garantía de terminar expuestos a ser blanco continuo de los ataques de las otras potencias europeas España se había demostrado incapaz de mantener su propia seguridad menos aun podía garantizarles seguridad a sus colonias, y por eso lo primero que hicieron los independentistas fue buscar reconocimiento de las independencias por parte de las grandes potencias europeas y se le ofreció a España la posibilidad de tener un divorcio de terciopelo si aceptaba la independencia pactada cosa que las cortes de Cadiz primero y Fernando VII después rechazaron, solo después de la batalla de Carabobo y el mazazo que fue Ayacucho es que a Fernando VII se le ocurrió que había que negociar con los independentistas cuando ya no tenia nada sobre la mesa con que negociar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No entiendo por qué obligamos a que el Rey asista a estos aquelarres. Es una forma de humillar una y otra vez a la corona, y cada vez se van a cortar menos, van a subir el nivel de provocación. ¿Es necesario que en la próxima toma de poder del nuevo populista le tengan que romper un huevo en la cara? ¿Realmente queremos que una imagen así de la vuelta al mundo?. No nos quieren, no vayamos a sus tomas de posesiones, mantengamos solo relaciones comerciales lo más estrechas posible, con discrecionalidad. Puenteemos a líderes populistas que no dejan de ser meras figuras decorativas para engañar a pueblos analfabetos y profundicemos relaciones de segundo nivel. Es como el caso de México, donde la cooperación es a un altísimo nivel, pero ignorando al presidente AMLO.



pues creo que a Felipe su audaz acción le ha traído buenos réditos para España que es lo que importa.

Le ha compensado hacer el viaje y haber sabido darle la vuelta a la provocación y a la humillación a la que pretendían someterle.

La espada la sacaron únicamente porque estaba él allí para hacer creer a la borregada que el comunismo es más poderoso que los reyes. 
Un añadido al relato de lo malos que eran los españoles que saquearon esas tierras y tal y cual ( antepasados de los subnormales que reniegan de sus genes , porque mis antepasados no se movieron de España )


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

Lo que creó a España es lo que la destruyó. A ver, la España actual jamás se hubiera creado si no fuera por el catolicismo, sin el fundamentalismo católico seríamos un emirato árabe. Fue el catolicismo que mediante a espada y biblazos reconquistó el país y se expandió allende los mares. Exportamos el humanismo católico frente a las prácticas genocidas y mercantilistas británicas. Hasta ahí correcto, pero el catolicismo es una losa que aplasta el progreso de la sociedad, si bien no es tan pesada como la losa del Islam, es lo suficiente como para impedir que España avanzase. Para que una sociedad avance económica y cienctíficamente hay que patear los esquemas "sagrados" establecidos, hay que ser codicioso y varios pecados capitales más. Ahí los anglos nos superan enormemente, incluso los franceses, que tuvieron de decapitar a su rey y abrazar la masonería para que pudieran levantar cabeza.

Aun así creo que los anglos son más "humanitarios" que otros germánicos. ¿Alguien se imagina un mundo liderado por holandeses o alemanes?. Ambos nos hubiran hecho jabón.


----------



## delhierro (9 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos creo que *es justo hacer un reconocimiento a los ucranianos*, porque si bien no se enfrentan a TODO el poderío ruso, si han demostrado coraje. Sus líneas de defensa no han sido rotas, puede que haya habido algunas rendiciones, pero no hay deserciones masivas y la moral, no será estupenda, pero tampoco la han perdido.
> 
> Conste que llevan ya MESES de combate, con menos rotaciones que los rusos, sometidos a una lluvia de fuego... pero siguen.
> 
> Otros ejércitos menos aguerridos y valerosos, ya hubieran entrado en desbandada.



8 años han sido demasiados, y si se suma a la carencia de un plan politico ( a dia de hoy Putin aún no ha dicho que piensa hacer despues de llegar a la frontera de Donetsk ) Rusia ha perdido la oportunidad de esas grandes deserciones o cambios de bando. Los ucranianos son implacables y los rusos pueden o no quedarse en tu zona. 

La parte politica de la "operación especial" ha sido a mi juicio una cagada de primer orden. Al no haber plan, ni decisión de cambio de regimen deja vendido a cualquiera que cambie de bando o simplemente intente huir. Los anglos son listos e implacables, para evitarlo crearon los batallones nazis , y los entremezclaron los las tropas regulares.


----------



## Alabama Anon (9 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> 8 años han sido demasiados, y si se suma a la carencia de un plan politico ( a dia de hoy Putin aún no ha dicho que piensa hacer despues de llegar a la frontera de Donetsk ) Rusia ha perdido la oportunidad de esas grandes deserciones o cambios de bando. Los ucranianos son implacables y los rusos pueden o no quedarse en tu zona.
> 
> La parte politica de la "operación especial" ha sido a mi juicio una cagada de primer orden. Al no haber plan, ni decisión de cambio de regimen deja vendido a cualquiera que cambie de bando o simplemente intente huir. Los anglos son listos e implacables, para evitarlo crearon los batallones nazis , y los entremezclaron los las tropas regulares.



La frontera de Donetsk esta pasada por varios lados, y ya se estan organizando referendums en otras regiones, dando pasaportes, asi que el plan esta bastante claro en ese sentido respecto a las zonas ya liberadas, otro tema es hasta donde se avanzara ...


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero se lo corrijo: 'si es que al final, sólo los latinos *hispanos* de verdad sabemos  sabíamos hacer frente a los anglos'.
> 
> Y la corrección está, aún más, dirigida a Hispanoamérica, pues no fueron los romanos quienes crearon nuevas provincias allí, fuimos los españoles. Hispanoamérica pues. 'Latinoamérica' es un término anglosajón y parte indispensable de la leyenda negra.



Si por "latinos" entiendes a España y Francia, el mensaje original es correcto, puesto que solo españoles y franceses han hecho realmente morder el polvo al inglés.


----------



## Alabama Anon (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La estrategia rusa consiste en ir dando el gas con cuentagotas de forma que puedas subsistir pero no perecer y mucho menos almacenar. En cuanto llegue el invierno subirán el listón poniendo alguna excusa para que el NS-I no sea suficiente y haya "necesáriamente" que abrir el NS2. Así se va a jugar el pulso en esta guerra.



Alemania en verdad ha subido reservas estos 2 últimos meses pillando LNG usando a dios sabe que precio. Esto altera los mercados, sube los precios en general y Rusia puede vender mas caro a otros paises en general ...


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda y mentiras ha despachado usted. 'Imperio extractivo y rentista' dice el mozo. Qué poca vergüenza. Mire, se va usted al ignore de cabeza por mentiroso y lameculos del Imperio Anglosajón.



Me he molestado en mirar la población del Virreinado de Nueva España en 1800 (~7 millones), frente a la población de Alemania (~22 millones). Estamos hablando de una época prerrevolución industrial, así que en principio parece lógico que el PIB alemán fuera superior al mexicano, pero claro, en aquellos años el PIB de méxico se multiplicó por 2 debido a la producción de oro. Ignoro realmente quien era más rico en 1800, si México o Alemania. Lo mismo la comparación sería más realista con Prusia (~7 millones), aquí si que estoy seguro que México tendría mas PIB.


----------



## apocalippsis (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues creo que a Felipe su audaz acción le ha traído buenos réditos para España que es lo que importa.
> 
> Le ha compensado hacer el viaje y haber sabido darle la vuelta a la provocación y a la humillación a la que pretendían someterle.
> 
> ...



Estoy convencido que en la sede de Podemos no habrá gustado mucho el gesto y estoy seguro que se lo harán saber. La duda es cómo se lo habrán tomado en Ferraz, temo que tampoco muy bien.


----------



## ciruiostar (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Fernando VII debió de ser decapitado en cuanto cruzó los Pirineos de vuelta. Lástima que la vida real no sea como en Juego de Tronos.



Tristemente en la vida real no hay justicia poética.


----------



## cobasy (9 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ....la saga gorbi-borracho boris-kuchma-yushenko+la zorra timosenko-el chocolates y el payaso, marionetas en la cuerda. les recomiendo conclusiones finales de una guerra q empezo en el 91
> y los hijos de puta de azovstal obligados a visitar el cementerio de niños caidos en 8 años de bombardeos
> 
> eso no lo dice la onu q ahora recdula un poquito: saca una caquita para ocultar montañas de mierda
> ...



Buen consejo, muy buen documental.


----------



## El Veraz (9 Ago 2022)

La realidad, como siempre, es muy testaruda. La hora del HIMARS


----------



## ciruiostar (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Me he molestado en mirar la población del Virreinado de Nueva España en 1800 (~7 millones), frente a la población de Alemania (~22 millones). Estamos hablando de una época prerrevolución industrial, así que en principio parece lógico que el PIB alemán fuera superior al mexicano, pero claro, en aquellos años el PIB de méxico se multiplicó por 2 debido a la producción de oro. Ignoro realmente quien era más rico en 1800, si México o Alemania. Lo mismo la comparación sería más realista con Prusia (~7 millones), aquí si que estoy seguro que México tendría mas PIB.



¿Has visto la clase de fuerza militar que podía desplegar Prusia? ¿Su producción agrícola y manufacturera? No hablemos ya de su organización, disciplina y consolidación como estado, nada de eso existía en México. Y no, producir plata u oro para importar todo lo demás y que tu población viva básicamente en la mas atroz de las miserias no te hace rico. Es como comparar la mano abierta de un anciano de 90 años con el puño cerrado de un campeón peso pesado, adivina quien pega más duro.


----------



## ciruiostar (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No entiendo por qué obligamos a que el Rey asista a estos aquelarres. Es una forma de humillar una y otra vez a la corona, y cada vez se van a cortar menos, van a subir el nivel de provocación. ¿Es necesario que en la próxima toma de poder del nuevo populista le tengan que romper un huevo en la cara? ¿Realmente queremos que una imagen así de la vuelta al mundo?. No nos quieren, no vayamos a sus tomas de posesiones, mantengamos solo relaciones comerciales lo más estrechas posible, con discrecionalidad. Puenteemos a líderes populistas que no dejan de ser meras figuras decorativas para engañar a pueblos analfabetos y profundicemos relaciones de segundo nivel. Es como el caso de México, donde la cooperación es a un altísimo nivel, pero ignorando al presidente AMLO.



El problema es que la imagen del régimen español si que importa no es solo hacer negocios porque si resulta que los españoles se dedican a molestar y meterse en donde no les incumbe les darán una soberana patada en el culo no por nada las cumbres iberoamericanas quedaron vacías.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues creo que a Felipe su audaz acción le ha traído buenos réditos para España que es lo que importa.
> 
> Le ha compensado hacer el viaje y haber sabido darle la vuelta a la provocación y a la humillación a la que pretendían someterle.
> 
> ...



Las maduras no se quedaron en América fueron toditas para la metrópoli en los barcos de la flota de indias y no iba solo oro y plata venían también textiles, cacao, café azúcar, añil, pigmentos, cobre, cueros etc.

Y nosotros no le debemos nada al monarca español ni siquiera el respeto.


----------



## El Veraz (9 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cositas mayores


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150259



¿Se atreven a hablar de equidistancia?¿Estos que en un sitio dicen una cosa pero en otro apoyan y votan la otra?¿Estos que se estrenaron absteniéndose en la votación del TTIP? En lo de basta de impunidad estoy de acuerdo, tienen un lugar en el infierno reservado justo al lado del PP, del PSOE y del PCE.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Me temo que por alusiones he de contestar,jejejeje
> 
> 1.- No es q la consciencia le sobreviene por un hecho violento. No es eso lo que expresa. Lo que realmente expresa es que el humán, como diría Jesús Mosterín, jugueteando con una tibia ve que al golpear rompe otros huesos que hay en el suelo y entonces realiza una abstracción o razonamiento que eso puede "romper" también a una presa o a un enemigo. Es un avance tanto en la capacidad de abstracción como en el huso de una herramienta ( se interpreta q es la primera herramienta y más sencilla usada por ellos aunque seguramente golpear con una piedra fuera antes ) y por tanto un avance en el desarrollo de la humanidad. De hecho esa parte de la película se llama " El Amanecer del Hombre " .La presencia del monolito podría ser metafórica o ser unos elementos dejados por otra civilización, pero coinciden con un avance de la especie humana. Si no recuerdo mal en 2061 Arthur Clarke escribe que la proliferación de monolitos en Júpiter provoca que éste se convierta en otro sol.
> 
> ...



El monolito es algo consciente, que está ahí en los momentos clave de la civilización.
En las siguientes novelas protege y promueve la aparición de otra civilización en Europa, así como la ascensión de HAL para hacer compañía a Bowman. Algo que la película deja a la imaginación del espectador pero con bastantes pistas.
Tanto Kubrik como Clarke negaron lo de IBM y HAL, de todas formas es una empresa que tiene tratos con demasiados gigantes y estados y suele ser muy prudente para evitar malentendidos con los clientes. Al final queda claro que HAL está reprogramado por algún gilipollas del Pentágono, la nave tenía un fallo que le impediría volver a la Tierra pasado un punto del viaje y como la ´prioridad que le dió el del pentágono fue llegar al monolito eliminó todas las posibilidades de que la misión no se cumpliera. Bowman lo descubre mientras apaga a HAL, y aunque el actor hace muy bien de astronauta, también muestra gestos de simpatía hacia HAL, reconociéndolo como algo más que una máquina. Es sutil, pero está ahí.
Lo de los planetas es simbología, a Kubrik le gustaba mucho, las alegorías son es algo que siempre se ha usado en el arte para reforzar el mensaje.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> El problema es que la imagen del régimen español si que importa no es solo hacer negocios porque si resulta que los españoles se dedican a molestar y meterse en donde no les incumbe les darán una soberana patada en el culo no por nada las cumbres iberoamericanas quedaron vacías.
> 
> 
> Las maduras no se quedaron en América fueron toditas para la metrópoli en los barcos de la flota de indias y no iba solo oro y plata venían también textiles, cacao, café azúcar, añil, pigmentos, cobre, cueros etc.
> ...



Había tantas monedas acuñadas en las cecas americanas como en las españolas. Eso significa algo que la sociedad occidental actual parece ignorar que existe, comercio. Es una sociedad a la que ustedes pusieron cimientos alentando las aspiraciones de los bárbaros del norte y las islas.


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

*En los Estados Unidos, el número de HIMARS MLRS transferidos a Kyiv se consideró suficiente*
Hoy, 06: 31




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





El ejército ucraniano tiene una cantidad suficiente de lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS, actualmente la prioridad es el suministro de municiones para estos sistemas. Así lo aseguró el jefe adjunto del Pentágono, Colin Kahl.

El Pentágono cree que han transferido una cantidad suficiente de MLRS a Ucrania y no hay planes para transferir nuevos sistemas en un futuro próximo. Según un representante del Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., solo Estados Unidos entregó 16 HIMARS MLRS a Ucrania, tres instalaciones MLRS M270 similares más fueron transferidas por Gran Bretaña y tres por Alemania. Ahora la prioridad para los países occidentales es proporcionar municiones a los complejos suministrados.

A los ucranianos les está yendo bien con la cantidad de sistemas, y la prioridad en este momento es garantizar un suministro sostenible.

Dijo Kal.

Las municiones para HIMARS se incluyeron en el último paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania, al igual que el anterior. Estados Unidos tiene la intención de proporcionar al MLRS suficientes municiones, así como artillería, para evitar que el ejército ruso "establezca una ventaja".

Pero en los sistemas antiaéreos NASAMS, tan esperados en Kyiv, no todo es tan sencillo. No se incluyeron en el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar y lo más probable es que lleguen a Ucrania en unos meses. Como se explicó en el Pentágono, Estados Unidos envía a Kyiv solo misiles antiaéreos para sistemas de defensa aérea.

NASAMS no está en el paquete actual. Hay cohetes AMRAAM para NASAMS. Entonces, los NASAMS que están en proceso de entrega, creemos que llegarán probablemente en los próximos meses.

añadió Kal.

XXXXXXXXXXX

suficiente? suficiente la madre mediatica de todas las cosas que les envían?

Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta

les han soplado unos cuantos y no son baratos

A lo sumo, munición de cara a la galeria para los restantes

Algo cruje y empieza el reculamiento. Es lo que tienen seis meses de guerra. Para todos. Pero Rusia tan pichi y aquí afanando leña.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Todo eso viene en el paquete. ¿Queréis ser Europa, alejaros de la horda turcochina? Pues ya sabéis lo que os toca, ucranianos.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ....la saga gorbi-borracho boris-kuchma-yushenko+la zorra timosenko-el chocolates y el payaso, marionetas en la cuerda. les recomiendo conclusiones finales de una guerra q empezo en el 91
> y los hijos de puta de azovstal obligados a visitar el cementerio de niños caidos en 8 años de bombardeos
> 
> eso no lo dice la onu q ahora recdula un poquito: saca una caquita para ocultar montañas de mierda
> ...



Slobo tenía razón en tantas cosas... Y como había trabajado durante un breve periodo de tiempo en los EEUU, conocía bien a los anglos.

Incluso voy más allá que Mijalkov. Esto es el enésimo capitulo entre la lucha entre la Europa Occidental y el Imperio Romano de Oriente. Los herederos de los carolingios y otros estados siguen empeñados en ir a por Constantinopla, en este caso también sus herederos, ya sean rusos, serbios, o griegos. Hasta en Siria lo vimos.


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

Traducción:
EEUU cree que Ucrania ya ha perdido suficientes sistemas occidentales HIMARS

Por lo tanto, sólo se proporcionará munición para los sistemas restantes.


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

no solo Slobo. sobre Mladic han tirado mucha basura. Solana se pasea. Ahora es un Criminal en Paz. asco




__





Cargando…






www.rebelion.org


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

Los bocas dirigentes se están comiendo sus insultos y arrogancia.

El gobierno de Letonia anuncia que comprará el gas ruso en rublos.

Rusia podría haberles dicho que se fueran a la mierda que paguen 20 veces 
por adelantado. Estos idiotas acaban de darse cuenta que no tienen suficiente
infraestructura portuaria para comprar más carbón (por supuesto más caro), 
porque antes su carbón llegaba de Rusia por tren, según lo consumían.


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

*El final de la pausa operativa: dónde esperar una nueva ofensiva del ejército ruso*

Hoy, 05: 11




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru







Stella of Heroes en el Parque de los Héroes en Krivoy Rog. Fuente: wikipedia.org

*Todo está en calma en los frentes.*
El frente en Ucrania es muy incómodo. En primer lugar, es muy largo: si tenemos en cuenta la frontera con Bielorrusia, tiene más de 2 km. Y hay que mantener tropas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Un frente largo requiere más tiempo para transferir reservas, entregar suministros y municiones. La segunda característica de la línea de contacto es la transparencia real para todo tipo de inteligencia.

Estados Unidos, como parte real de la confrontación, proporciona inteligencia a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania las 270 horas del día y también indica los objetivos más prioritarios. En particular, para misiles HIMARS y MXNUMX MLRS. Esto, naturalmente, obstaculiza las acciones de las fuerzas aliadas, lo que no permite la concentración encubierta de los BTG (grupos tácticos de batallón) de ataque.

Sin embargo, en la confrontación prolongada en Ucrania, es necesario tomar la iniciativa en sus propias manos, y no solo en la dirección eslava-Kramatorsk. Cuando el resto del frente está parado, a las tropas ucranianas no les cuesta nada trasladar refuerzos al Donbass.

El final de julio, el comienzo de agosto estuvo marcado por numerosas declaraciones sobre la inminente ofensiva. Primero, en Ucrania anunciaron el regreso de Kherson y toda la región, luego resultó ser otra sacudida del aire de Arestovich. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solo probaron la defensa rusa en esta área y se negaron a tomar más medidas. Las tácticas de los duelos de artillería parecen más justificadas para el régimen de Kyiv. Pero las victorias, aunque sean de carácter local, son vitales para los nacionalistas.

Retirándose gradualmente bajo la aplanadora de las fuerzas aliadas en el Donbass, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania corren el riesgo de quedarse sin ayuda exterior. Los patrocinadores del régimen siguen muy de cerca los asuntos en los frentes, y de los últimos "vencedores" de los nacionalistas, solo el bombardeo del puente Antonovsky en Kherson. Por lo tanto, la dirección sur no se elimina de la agenda y puede convertirse en un trampolín para la venganza ucraniana. La oportunidad de cortar las tropas rusas de un solo golpe e ir al Mar de Azov parece muy tentadora. Y allí, para organizar un ataque al puente de Crimea tan esperado por la comunidad occidental.

En el fervor ofensivo, el liderazgo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comete errores paradójicos. Después del fracaso en la cabeza de puente de Kherson, los nacionalistas decidieron atacar desde Krivoy Rog. Para hacer esto, se retiraron varias unidades tácticas de la dirección de Donetsk, incluidas tanque empresas involucradas en la disuasión de la ofensiva rusa. En un estado de incertidumbre, también llamado "niebla de guerra", se puede suponer que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se están preparando para la ofensiva, sino para la defensa. Ahora el principal temor del régimen de Kyiv es la supuesta ofensiva rusa en el frente sur.

*El sur es un objetivo clave*
El espacio de información ucraniano está agitado: el ejército ruso está transfiriendo tropas apresuradamente a la cara sur del frente occidental. El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, junto con Arestovich, reclama alrededor de 30 BTG, que se concentran en la región de Kherson. Rostislav Smirnov, asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, habla de la transferencia al sur de todas las reservas del grupo ruso, incluidas las unidades del 35 Ejército, que alguna vez estuvo involucrada en la dirección norte de la operación especial. . El asesor del jefe de la oficina presidencial, Podolyak, que no menciona la próxima ofensiva, sino que, por el contrario, habla de la determinación de Rusia de congelar el conflicto durante seis meses, trae confusión al sistema de pronósticos de Kyiv. Supuestamente, esto permitirá traer nuevas tropas y equipos a la línea de contacto.

Sea como fuere, los nacionalistas en el sur se están comportando de manera desafiante: primero bombardean puentes, luego atacan la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, con la esperanza de un apocalipsis nuclear en el centro del país. Hacer retroceder la línea del frente en esta área y aislar al régimen de Kyiv del Mar Negro se está convirtiendo en una tarea cada vez más importante para las fuerzas aliadas.

La acumulación gradual de la agrupación militar rusa, de la que hablan los nacionalistas, es un espectáculo muy nervioso. Los primeros en rendirse fueron los Gauleiters de Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog, Kim y Vilkul, que anunciaron toque de queda durante varios días.

Parecería, ¿qué sorprende aquí? Pero esta medida está asociada con controles totales de los residentes restantes: la SBU y los "voluntarios" revisan las pertenencias personales, los teléfonos y la correspondencia con una obsesión maníaca. La caza de espías durará varios días y debería complicar una posible ofensiva del ejército ruso. Los funcionarios de la administración militar también recordaron las buenas viejas denuncias. La extradición de un presunto simpatizante ruso, o al menos un simpatizante, se cobra entre 270 y 1 dólares. Todo esto solo confirma la verdad clásica de que el régimen de Kyiv tiene cada vez menos seguidores. Se utilizan métodos de poder, similares a los manuales de entrenamiento de Hitler.

Si los estados de ánimo de pánico de la pequeña élite ucraniana están realmente relacionados con la próxima ofensiva rusa, entonces parece que nuestro ejército ha encontrado la clave de la inteligencia enemiga. Es decir, los nacionalistas ven la cantidad y calidad de las unidades en la cara sur del frente, pero no pueden predecir la dirección del ataque principal. La concentración de tropas en la dirección Nikolaev-Kherson en general solo puede ser una agrupación para contener la ofensiva ucraniana. O una maniobra de distracción antes de un ataque a gran escala en otro sector del frente. Por ejemplo, en la dirección de Kharkov. Aquí, por cierto, las fuerzas ucranianas también comenzaron a moverse. Si se trata de una coincidencia o de otra etapa de la batalla de inteligencia que se nos oculta, solo el tiempo lo dirá.

A principios de agosto, las agencias de seguridad del estado ucraniano dieron un paso completamente extraño y evacuaron documentos secretos de Dnepropetrovsk, que está a 80 km del frente. Los materiales particularmente importantes de los departamentos estatales generalmente se han llevado al extranjero. Aparentemente, la SBU está seriamente preocupada por el ataque inminente de Rusia en la línea Krivoy Rog-Dnepropetrovsk. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no comparte sus planes, pero se puede suponer que una ofensiva en esta dirección parece la más justificada. El Dnieper ya está detrás de nosotros y esto le permite retirar tropas rápidamente al espacio operativo. Y al mismo tiempo complicar el notorio tránsito del Oeste armas agrupación en el Donbass.

Además, Krivoy Rog y Dnepropetrovsk, a diferencia de Nikolaev y Odessa, no están tan bien fortificados. Hasta hace poco, los nacionalistas no consideraban estas ciudades entre los objetivos prioritarios del ejército ruso. Tampoco se debe descartar el efecto psicológico de la operación: Kryvyi Rih es la ciudad natal de Zelensky, y su liberación podría tener un gran significado simbólico.

Sea como fuere, por delante de Rusia hay una prueba muy importante para la capacidad de liberar grandes ciudades, evitando el "escenario de Stalingrado". El presidente dijo esto no hace mucho:

“Estamos hablando de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial, e incluso cuando llevamos a cabo una operación militar especial, no debemos convertir esas ciudades y pueblos que liberamos en una especie de Stalingrado, esto es en lo que piensan nuestros militares cuando organizan las hostilidades.”

En las próximas semanas, veremos este llamado traducido en realidad.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*edicion::*


Comentario en este articulo de topwar

Nagant Hoy, 06: 11

_¿Deberíamos esperar en absoluto? Simplemente no hay suficiente mano de obra para una ofensiva seria. De acuerdo con todos los cánones, es necesaria al menos una triple ventaja a favor de los atacantes, y en este momento las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen una ventaja mucho más significativa sobre las fuerzas aliadas involucradas en el NWO. Por lo tanto, lo más probable es que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y sus posiciones sean molidas con artillería, y la ocupación de sus posiciones solo cuando prácticamente dejen de defenderse. La alternativa es la movilización._
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

puede tener razón el comentario del forista de topwar. Para atacar tradicionalmente con éxito hacen falta muchos soldados…….
La ventaja numérica ukra ahí es grande y el truco está en arrasarla con masas de artillería desde lejos. Eso aparte de demoler, crea impotencia y deserciones a gente ya a desgana. Además no comprometes mucho a soldados tuyos que es un riesgo: no gusta recibir ataúdes
pero si mandar de todo lo que pueda disparar un pepino incluso tanques o cañones almacenados ex-soviet.
ese sería el truco. Y aquí, cortando leña y preparando las carteras vacías. Tal vez la alternativa no sea la movilización en guerra asimetrica.
Rusia no tiene prisa, tiene gas, petro, oro y rublos. Nosotros ya no tenemos gas argeliano y quillones en deuda. Bonito panorama para antonio, maricrón o el canciller de la locomotora parando.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Pepinos first class, ruskis:

*El intento del tanque ucraniano de alejarse del proyectil corregido de 152 mm "Krasnopol" no tuvo éxito.*

https://es.topwar.ru/200058-popytka...snarjada-krasnopol-ne-uvenchalas-uspehom.html

El ejército ruso, como parte de una operación militar especial en Ucrania, está utilizando activamente municiones guiadas de precisión de varios tipos para destruir vehículos blindados enemigos, incluido Krasnopol, que ya ha confirmado su alto rendimiento.

Los artilleros rusos a menudo usan Krasnopol como parte del NMD, infligiendo ataques precisos en posiciones enemigas o vehículos blindados. La guía de proyectiles sobre el objetivo se lleva a cabo mediante un dron. Equipado con un sistema de guía láser semiactivo, se garantiza que una munición guiada destruirá objetivos.
Un video del uso del proyectil Krasnopol en ucraniano apareció en la Web tanku. El tiroteo se llevó a cabo desde un dron, que también actuó como observador. Como puede ver en las imágenes, el tanque está tratando de cambiar de posición, es decir, está en movimiento, el UAV continúa manteniéndolo en el punto de mira de la mira, dando así la designación de objetivo al proyectil. Además, la llegada de las municiones y la derrota del objetivo. Un intento de escapar de la derrota no se vio coronado por el éxito.

La descripción del video dice que esto sucedió al sur del pueblo de Pervomayskoye, no lejos de Pesok, donde las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas ahora están limpiando.

"Krasnopol" 2K25 - Proyectil de fragmentación de alto explosivo corregido calibre 152 y 155 mm. La munición está equipada con un motor a reacción y un cabezal de referencia. Está en servicio con el ejército ruso en las versiones 152OF3M (Krasnopol-M) de 39 mm y K155M de 155 mm. Rango de destrucción del objetivo: de 25 a 40 km, según la versión del proyectil.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

de tapadillo, crujen las sanciones, frío invierno:

*Los países del sur de Europa comenzaron a comprar en secreto petróleo ruso en cantidades récord.*

14




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Varios estados del sur de Europa han comenzado compras encubiertas de petróleo ruso en grandes cantidades. Así lo informa Bloomberg, en base a un análisis de datos sobre el movimiento de petroleros en el Mar Mediterráneo.
En los países nórdicos han caído las compras de petróleo ruso, pero en el sur vemos una situación completamente diferente. Así, el volumen de entregas de petróleo ruso a los puertos italianos y turcos ha aumentado significativamente, alcanzando un nivel máximo en las últimas semanas. Desde mediados de junio de 2022, los suministros de petróleo de Rusia al sur de Europa han sido los más altos de los últimos tiempos.

Por primera vez desde abril de 2022, España ha comprado un lote de petróleo de los Urales rusos, aunque la compra oficial se ha realizado desde Kazajstán. Además, Grecia compró petróleo ruso por primera vez desde febrero de 2022. Bulgaria y Rumania han aumentado el volumen de petróleo comprado a Rusia a 255 barriles por día.

Los analistas argumentan que el crecimiento de la demanda de petróleo ruso pone en duda la eficacia del régimen de sanciones contra la Federación Rusa, que fue introducido previamente por la Unión Europea. Será muy difícil monitorear el cumplimiento de las sanciones, ya que muchos cargamentos no están identificados como rusos, aunque se envían desde puertos rusos.

¿Qué dice? Primero, los países europeos no están dispuestos a rechazar las compras de petróleo ruso. En el contexto del aumento de los precios mundiales del petróleo y la negativa de los principales proveedores de petróleo a aumentar su producción, no hay otra salida que comprar petróleo a Rusia.

En segundo lugar, es realmente muy difícil determinar si este petróleo proviene de Rusia o si es petróleo, digamos, de Kazajstán, que pasa por un puerto ruso.

En tercer lugar, los países del sur de Europa, y así sucedió históricamente, no tienen particularmente reclamos contra Rusia. A diferencia de Polonia, Gran Bretaña o los estados escandinavos, los italianos o los españoles no tienen nada que compartir con Rusia, no tenemos enemistad de larga data, ni fronteras comunes, ni agravios mutuos serios. Estos países se vieron obligados a sumarse a las sanciones antirrusas de la Unión Europea, siguiendo la estela general de la política occidental, pero ¿por qué iban a empeorar las condiciones de vida de su propia población a causa del conflicto ucraniano? Los gobiernos en funciones en el sur de Europa ya están perdiendo apoyo, y la crisis energética solo puede exacerbar este problema.

Podemos predecir un mayor aumento en la demanda de petróleo ruso. Además, las opciones alternativas no pueden cubrir completamente las necesidades de los países del sur de Europa en "oro negro". Además, existen ciertos problemas con los proveedores alternativos. Por ejemplo, Argelia reclama a España por sus estrechos vínculos con Marruecos, con el que Argelia está al borde de la guerra.

Arabia Saudita apoyó la decisión burlona (para EE. UU. y Occidente) de la OPEP de aumentar el volumen de suministros de petróleo en 100 barriles por día (una cantidad insignificante, incluso Bulgaria y Rumania solo compran petróleo ruso 2,5 veces más por día). Entonces, sin el petróleo ruso, Europa estará muy mal, y varios estados lo han entendido durante mucho tiempo y no van a rechazar el "oro negro" de nuestro país.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los bocas dirigentes se están comiendo sus insultos y arrogancia.
> 
> El gobierno de Letonia anuncia que comprará el gas ruso en rublos.
> 
> ...



He leído en Wikipedia que a la elite báltica la escogen meritocráticamente, siempre entre los mejores, los mas valientes...

Y ojo, que muy probablemente intenten hacer alguna trapacería (son como catalanes, siempre a la vanguardia de la astucia y de ir 3 pasos por delante del resto del mundo; o, al menos, eso es lo que creen), por una parte para humillar a los rusos y por otra para llenarse los bolsillos los 4 amiguetes que controlan el sector (la industria energética en cada uno de los bálticos es una especie de mafia compuesta por jetas que han estudiado en las mismas universidades las mismas carreras y llevan trabajando en el sector publico disfrazado de privado desde hace al menos 15 años), tras lo cual los rusos se mosquearan, se liara parda durante unos meses en los que todo sera "loh marfadoh rusoh" y vuelta a empezar...

Es algo que siempre me llena la cabeza de pensamientos raros. Comprendo que haya gente que odie a los rusos (de hecho, yo odio o he odiado a varios rusos a muerte), pero llega un momento en que tienes que racionalizar el tema y decidir que lo mejor es cortar de raíz con aquello que alimenta tu odio (los rusos). Pero no, odian a los rusos pero no pueden vivir sin ellos. Son como una española con novio moro maltratador    siempre volviendo a por mas...


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> La realidad, como siempre, es muy testaruda. La hora del HIMARS



tienes razón, la verdad es muy testaruda, saludos desde Jersón....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 Ago 2022)

Me comentan que los forotaneros han hecho una colecta para mandar unas cajas de Soberano y unos mariachis a la zona de Kherson, para animar la contraofensiva...

Lo llaman el "pack asaltaparapetos BRBJ"; en nomeclatura OTAN, "pack asaltaparapetos BRBJ - 063 XR2022"; dicen que las cajas llegan con fotos autografiadas de los forotaneros; se viven momentos emotivos a la hora del reparto; Arestovich esta sopesando el circular la noticia en su Instagram.


----------



## coscorron (9 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> La administración de Biden anuncia un paquete de armas de $1mil millones para Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> Otro día en la oficina



Entre lo que envian estan anunciando un paquete de minas antipersona Claymore ... Como no soy experto no estoy seguro pero creo que se trata de armas prohibidas desde 1997 por una convención específica ?? En España mientras hice la mili en el año 98 en un polvorín de Alcala de Henares haciamos envios de esas minas a una base de Albacete donde se destruían. Lo recuerdo muy bien porque te pagaban dinero por ir de escolta en los camiones que las llevaban y porque siempre me asombre de que en mi polvorín no hubiera un técnico capaz de desactivarlas apropiadamente y solamente eran capaces de ponerlas en cajas para tranportarlas de una forma no del todo segura. Por lo visto no todos los paises respetan los convenios de la misma manera. Si EEUU tiene minas de esas es que se ha saltado el convenio.


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 Ago 2022)

En 2015, las grandes empresas de la mierda genéticamente modificada tenían 1,6 millones de hectáreas en Ukrania.

Ukrania a través de la mierda política usana y europeda, se comprometió con un préstamo de 17000 millones, a impulsar, promover y desarrollar cultivos genéticamente modificados, e instalar laboratorios encubiertos usanos biotecnológicos. Para ello coaccionaron y destituyeron al antiguo presidente.





__





Fondos de inversión y multinacionales agrícolas están controlando las fértiles tierras ucranianas – UMOYA







umoya.org





En 2022, se ignora el total de tierras a manos de multinacionales, gracias al Mierdoski...pero se habla de una compra por 17 millones de hectáreas; más que la superficie total cultivable en Italia.









Estados Unidos. Tres multinacionales compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierra cultivable en Ucrania - Resumen Latinoamericano


Resumen Latinoamericano, 27 de julio de 2022. Para comparar, en Italia hay 16.7 millones de hectáreas de tierras de cultivo. Así que 3 empresas de EE.UU. han comprado una superficie de cultivo mayor que la que hay en toda Italia. Además, se trata de más de la mitad de toda la tierra disponible...



www.resumenlatinoamericano.org





El plan de estos grupos es por una parte lucrarse, cueste lo que cueste, luego envenenar la tierra, acuíferos y biodiversidad, y el tercero provocar dolorosas enfermedades derivadas del uso de los pesticidas.

Putin les está jodiendo el negocio a Blackrock, Vanguard, Bill Gates, Soros y otras, por medio de Monsanto, Cargill y etc , y por ello andan como vacas locas con cencerro.

Y para mayor INRI, los rusos, se están merendando a los nazis, las armas usanas, y desangrando su economía...poco a poco.

Y como buenos nazis que son, viendo perder la guerra, se abren otro frente en China.

Luego que no vengan llorando si les cae un pepino para iluminarles el día de acción de gracias y hundirle la bolsa de hacer humo.

Rusia, China, Iran, Corea...tienen que tener ahora mismo todos sus pepinos apuntando al mismo ojete.


----------



## coscorron (9 Ago 2022)

Te lees la lista y te ves el precio y te quedas como con esto ....







Son 1000 millones de dolares para enviarles munición variada para MLRS y obuses de 155 mm, 20 morteros de 120mm y 50 ambulancias ... Parece que alguien esta haciendo un negocio cojonudo con las comisiones y portes.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Entre lo que envian estan anunciando un paquete de minas antipersona Claymore ... Como no soy experto no estoy seguro pero creo que se trata de armas prohibidas desde 1997 por una convención específica ?? En España mientras hice la mili en el año 98 en un polvorín de Alcala de Henares haciamos envios de esas minas a una base de Albacete donde se destruían. Lo recuerdo muy bien porque te pagaban dinero por ir de escolta en los camiones que las llevaban y porque siempre me asombre de que en mi polvorín no hubiera un técnico capaz de desactivarlas apropiadamente y solamente eran capaces de ponerlas en cajas para tranportarlas de una forma no del todo segura. Por lo visto no todos los paises respetan los convenios de la misma manera. Si EEUU tiene minas de esas es que se ha saltado el convenio.



Depende









Claymore mine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





U.S. Landmine Production and Exports: Development and Production of New Landmines






www.hrw.org





Claymore-type mines, also known as directional fragmentation munitions, are among the most common mines in the world. The United States first produced Claymore mines in 1960 and has since produced 7.8 million of them for a cost of $122 million.40 When used in command-detonated mode, Claymores are permissible under the Mine Ban Treaty. When used in victim-activated mode, usually with a tripwire, they are prohibited.





__





Difference between LM,CM, & ERW? | The Issues | Monitor


Default here



www.the-monitor.org


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Traducción:
> EEUU cree que Ucrania ya ha perdido suficientes sistemas occidentales HIMARS
> 
> Por lo tanto, sólo se proporcionará munición para los sistemas restantes.



Es como si supieran que Rusia tiene algún/algunos Himars intacto/s, y evidentemente, EEUU prefiere no suministrar munición a Ucrania, porque saben dónde van a terminar.

Y además, así evitan que siga subiendo el m² de vivienda de lujo en Chipre, que acaparan los cabecillas del régimen de Kiev.


----------



## pgas (9 Ago 2022)

*La verdad oculta sobre la guerra en Ucrania*

1 de agosto de 2022

*Jacques Baud*

Los elementos culturales e históricos que determinan las relaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania son importantes. Los dos países tienen juntos una historia larga, rica, diversa y llena de acontecimientos.
*Esto sería fundamental si la crisis que hoy vivimos tuviera sus raíces en la historia. Sin embargo, es un producto del presente.* La guerra que vemos hoy no proviene de nuestros bisabuelos, nuestros abuelos o incluso de nuestros padres. Viene de nosotros. Creamos esta crisis. Creamos cada pieza y cada mecanismo. Solo hemos explotado la dinámica existente y explotado a Ucrania para satisfacer un viejo sueño: tratar de derribar a Rusia. Los abuelos de Chrystia Freeland, Antony Blinken, Victoria Nuland y Olaf Scholz tuvieron ese sueño; nos dimos cuenta.

La forma en que entendemos las crisis determina la forma en que las resolvemos. Hacer trampa con los hechos lleva al desastre. Esto es lo que está pasando en Ucrania. En este caso, la cantidad de problemas es tan enorme que no podremos discutirlos aquí. Permítanme centrarme en algunos de ellos.

*¿James Baker hizo promesas para limitar la expansión hacia el este de la OTAN a Mikhail Gorbachev en 1990?*

En 2021, el secretario general de la OTAN , Jens Stoltenberg, declaró que “nunca hubo una promesa de que la OTAN no se expandiría hacia el este después de la caída del Muro de Berlín”. Esta afirmación sigue siendo generalizada entre los autoproclamados expertos en Rusia, quienes explican que no hubo promesas porque no hubo tratado o acuerdo escrito. Este argumento es un poco simplista y falso.

Es cierto que no existen tratados o decisiones del Consejo del Atlántico Norte (NAC) que incorporen tales promesas. ¡Pero esto no quiere decir que no hayan sido formulados, ni que hayan sido formulados por casualidad!
Hoy tenemos la sensación de que, habiendo “perdido la Guerra Fría”, la URSS no tuvo voz en los desarrollos de la seguridad europea. Esto no es verdad. Como ganador de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la URSS tenía _derecho de veto de jure_ sobre la reunificación alemana. En otras palabras, los países occidentales debían obtener su acuerdo, a cambio de lo cual Gorbachov exigía un compromiso de no expansión de la OTAN. No hay que olvidar que en 1990 aún existía la URSS, y aún no se cuestionaba su desmantelamiento, como demostraría el referéndum de marzo de 1991. Por lo tanto, la Unión Soviética no estaba en una posición débil y podía evitar la reunificación.
Así lo confirmó Hans-Dietrich Genscher, Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, en Tutzing (Baviera) el 31 de enero de 1990, como se informó en un cable de la embajada de EE.UU . en Bonn:

_Genscher advirtió, sin embargo, que cualquier intento de expandir el alcance militar [de la OTAN] en el territorio de la República Democrática Alemana (RDA) bloquearía la reunificación alemana._

La reunificación alemana tuvo dos consecuencias importantes para la URSS: la retirada del Grupo de Fuerzas Soviéticas en Alemania (GSFG), el contingente más poderoso y moderno fuera de su territorio, y la desaparición de una parte importante de su “glacis” protector. En otras palabras, cualquier movimiento sería a expensas de su seguridad. Es por eso que Genscher declaró:

_…Los cambios en Europa del Este y el proceso de unificación alemana no deberían “socavar los intereses de seguridad soviéticos”. Por tanto, la OTAN debería excluir una “expansión de su territorio hacia el Este, es decir, para acercarse a las fronteras soviéticas”._

En esta etapa, el Pacto de Varsovia todavía estaba en vigor y la doctrina de la OTAN no se modificó. Por lo tanto, Mikhail Gorbachev expresó muy pronto sus legítimas preocupaciones por la seguridad nacional de la URSS. Esto fue lo que impulsó a James Baker, el Secretario de Estado estadounidense, a iniciar de inmediato conversaciones con él. El 9 de febrero de 1990, para apaciguar las preocupaciones de Gorbachov, Baker declaró :

_No solo para la Unión Soviética sino también para otros países europeos, es importante tener garantías de que si Estados Unidos mantiene su presencia en Alemania en el marco de la OTAN, ni una pulgada de la actual jurisdicción militar de la OTAN se extenderá hacia el este._

Por lo tanto, se hicieron promesas simplemente porque Occidente no tenía otra alternativa para obtener la aprobación de la URSS; y sin promesas Alemania no se habría reunificado. Gorbachov aceptó la reunificación alemana solo porque había recibido garantías del presidente George HW Bush y James Baker, el canciller Helmut Kohl y su ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Hans-Dietrich Genscher, la primera ministra británica Margaret Thatcher, su sucesor John Major y su ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Douglas Hurd, el presidente François Mitterrand, pero también del director de la CIA, Robert Gates, y Manfred Wörner, entonces secretario general de la OTAN.
Así, el 17 de mayo de 1990, en un discurso en Bruselas , Manfred Wörner, Secretario General de la OTAN, declaró:

_El hecho de que estemos dispuestos a no desplegar un ejército de la OTAN más allá del territorio alemán le da a la Unión Soviética una sólida garantía de seguridad._

En febrero de 2022, en la revista alemana _Der Spiegel_ , Joshua Shifrinson, analista político estadounidense, reveló un documento SECRETO desclasificado del 6 de marzo de 1991, escrito después de una reunión de los directores políticos de los ministerios de Relaciones Exteriores de los Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Francia y Alemania. Relata las palabras del representante alemán, Jürgen Chrobog:

_Dejamos claro en las negociaciones 2+4 que no extenderíamos la OTAN más allá del Elba. Por lo tanto, no podemos ofrecer el ingreso en la OTAN a Polonia y los demás._

Los representantes de los demás países también aceptaron la idea de no ofrecer el ingreso en la OTAN a los demás países de Europa del Este.
Entonces, registro escrito o no, hubo un “acuerdo”, simplemente porque un “acuerdo” era inevitable. Ahora bien, en derecho internacional, una “promesa” es un acto unilateral válido que debe ser respetado (“ _promissio est servanda_ ”). Los que niegan esto hoy son simplemente individuos que no conocen el valor de una palabra dada.

*¿Vladimir Putin hizo caso omiso del Memorándum de Budapest (1994)?*

En febrero de 2022, en el Foro de Seguridad de Múnich, Volodymyr Zelensky se refirió al Memorándum de Budapest de 1994 y amenazó con volver a ser una potencia nuclear. Sin embargo, es poco probable que Ucrania vuelva a convertirse en una potencia nuclear, ni las potencias nucleares permitirán que lo haga. Zelensky y Putin lo saben. De hecho, Zelensky no está utilizando este memorándum para obtener armas nucleares, sino para recuperar Crimea, ya que los ucranianos ven la anexión de Crimea por parte de Rusia como una violación de este tratado. Básicamente, Zelensky está tratando de tomar como rehenes a los países occidentales. Para comprender eso debemos remontarnos a hechos y hechos que son oportunistamente “olvidados” por nuestros historiadores.
El 20 de enero de 1991, antes de la independencia de Ucrania, se invitó a Crimea a elegir mediante referéndum entre dos opciones: permanecer en Kiev o volver a la situación anterior a 1954 y ser administrada por Moscú. La pregunta que se hizo en la boleta fue:

_¿Está a favor de la restauración de la República Socialista Soviética Autónoma de Crimea como sujeto de la Unión Soviética y miembro del Tratado de la Unión?_

Este fue el primer referéndum sobre la autonomía en la URSS, y el 93,6% de los habitantes de Crimea acordaron unirse a Moscú. La República Socialista Soviética Autónoma de Crimea (ASSR Crimea), abolida en 1945, fue restablecida el 12 de febrero de 1991 por el Soviet Supremo de la RSS de Ucrania. El 17 de marzo, Moscú organizó un referéndum para el mantenimiento de la Unión Soviética, que sería aceptado por Ucrania, validando así indirectamente la decisión de Crimea. En esta etapa, Crimea estaba bajo el control de Moscú y no de Kiev, mientras que Ucrania aún no era independiente. Mientras Ucrania organizaba su propio referéndum de independencia, la participación de los habitantes de Crimea siguió siendo débil, porque ya no se sentían preocupados.

Ucrania se independizó seis meses después de Crimea, y después de que esta última proclamara su soberanía el 4 de septiembre. El 26 de febrero de 1992, el parlamento de Crimea proclamó la “República de Crimea” con el acuerdo del gobierno ucraniano, que le otorgó el estatus de una república autónoma. El 5 de mayo de 1992, Crimea declaró su independencia y adoptó una Constitución. La ciudad de Sebastopol, administrada directamente por Moscú en el sistema comunista, tenía una situación similar, habiendo sido integrada por Ucrania en 1991, al margen de toda legalidad. Los años siguientes estuvieron marcados por un tira y afloja entre Simferopol y Kiev, que querían mantener Crimea bajo su control.

En 1994, al firmar el Memorándum de Budapest, Ucrania entregó las armas nucleares de la antigua URSS que permanecían en su territorio, a cambio de “su seguridad, independencia e integridad territorial”. En esta etapa, Crimea consideró que, _de jure_ , ya no formaba parte de Ucrania y, por lo tanto, no estaba afectada por este tratado. Por su parte, el gobierno de Kiev se sintió fortalecido por el memorándum. Por eso, el 17 de marzo de 1995, abolió por la fuerza la Constitución de Crimea. Envió sus fuerzas especiales para derrocar a Yuri Mechkov, presidente de Crimea, y anexó _de facto_ la República de Crimea, lo que provocó manifestaciones populares por la unión de Crimea a Rusia. Un evento apenas reportado por los medios occidentales.

Crimea estaba entonces gobernada de manera autoritaria por decretos presidenciales de Kiev. Esta situación llevó al Parlamento de Crimea a formular una nueva constitución en octubre de 1995, que restableció la República Autónoma de Crimea. Esta nueva constitución fue ratificada por el Parlamento de Crimea el 21 de octubre de 1998 y confirmada por el Parlamento de Ucrania el 23 de diciembre de 1998. Estos acontecimientos y las preocupaciones de la minoría de habla rusa llevaron a un Tratado de Amistad entre Ucrania y Rusia el 31 de mayo de 1997. Ucrania incluyó en el tratado el principio de la inviolabilidad de las fronteras, a cambio —y esto es muy importante— de una garantía de “la protección de la originalidad étnica, cultural, lingüística y religiosa de las minorías nacionales en su territorio”.

El 23 de febrero de 2014, las nuevas autoridades de Kiev no solo surgieron de un golpe de Estado que definitivamente no tenía base constitucional y no fueron elegidas; pero, al derogar la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012 sobre idiomas oficiales, dejaron de respetar esta garantía del tratado de 1997. Por lo tanto, los de Crimea salieron a las calles para exigir el “regreso” a Rusia que habían obtenido 30 años antes.

El 4 de marzo, durante su conferencia de prensa sobre la situación en Ucrania, un periodista le preguntó a Vladimir Putin: “¿Cómo ve el futuro de Crimea? ¿Consideras la posibilidad de que se una a Rusia?” él respondió :

_No, no lo consideramos. En general, creo que sólo los residentes de un determinado país que son libres y seguros de decidir pueden y deben determinar su futuro. Si se ha concedido este derecho a los albaneses de Kosovo, si se ha hecho posible en muchas partes del mundo, entonces nadie excluye el derecho de las naciones a la libre determinación, que, por lo que yo sé, está establecido en varios documentos de la ONU. Sin embargo, de ninguna manera provocaremos tal decisión y no alimentaremos tales sentimientos._

El 6 de marzo, el Parlamento de Crimea decidió realizar un referéndum popular para elegir entre permanecer en Ucrania o solicitar la vinculación a Moscú. Fue después de esta votación que las autoridades de Crimea pidieron a Moscú un vínculo con Rusia.
Con este referéndum, Crimea solo había recuperado el estatus que había adquirido legalmente justo antes de la independencia de Ucrania. Esto explica por qué renovó su solicitud de unirse a Moscú, como en enero de 1991.
Además, el acuerdo sobre el estado de la fuerza (SOFA) entre Ucrania y Rusia para el estacionamiento de tropas en Crimea y Sebastopol había sido renovado en 2010 y estaba vigente hasta 2042. Por lo tanto, Rusia no tenía ninguna razón específica para reclamar este territorio. La población de Crimea, que legítimamente se sintió traicionada por el gobierno de Kiev, aprovechó la oportunidad para hacer valer sus derechos.

El 19 de febrero de 2022, Anka Feldhusen, embajadora de Alemania en Kiev, arrojó una llave inglesa en proceso al declarar en el canal de televisión Ucrania 24 que el Memorándum de Budapest no era jurídicamente vinculante. Por cierto, esta es también la posición estadounidense, como lo muestra la declaración en el sitio web de la embajada estadounidense en Minsk.
Toda la narrativa occidental sobre la “anexión” de Crimea se basa en una reescritura de la historia y el oscurecimiento del referéndum de 1991, que existía y era perfectamente válido. El Memorándum de Budapest de 1994 sigue siendo ampliamente citado desde febrero de 2022, pero la narrativa occidental simplemente ignora el Tratado de Amistad de 1997, que es el motivo del descontento de los ciudadanos ucranianos de habla rusa.

*...//... *

sigue en II parte


----------



## pgas (9 Ago 2022)

*...//...


La verdad oculta sobre la guerra en Ucrania

¿Es legítimo el gobierno de Ucrania?*

Los rusos todavía ven el cambio de régimen que ocurrió en 2014 como ilegítimo, ya que no se hizo a través de un proceso constitucional y sin el apoyo de una gran parte de la población ucraniana.

La revolución de Maidan se puede dividir en varias secuencias, con diferentes actores. Hoy, aquellos que están motivados por el odio a Rusia están tratando de fusionar estas diferentes secuencias en un solo “impulso democrático”: una forma de validar los crímenes cometidos por Ucrania y sus fanáticos neonazis.
Al principio, la población de Kiev, decepcionada por la decisión del gobierno de posponer la firma del tratado con la UE, se reunió en las calles. El cambio de régimen no estaba en el aire. Esta fue una simple expresión de descontento.

Contrariamente a lo que afirma Occidente, Ucrania estaba entonces profundamente dividida sobre el tema del acercamiento a Europa. Una encuesta realizada en noviembre de 2013 por el Instituto Internacional de Sociología de Kiev (KIIS) muestra que se dividió casi exactamente "50/50" entre quienes favorecían un acuerdo con la Unión Europea y quienes favorecían una unión aduanera con Rusia. En el sur y el este de Ucrania, la industria estaba fuertemente vinculada a Rusia, y los trabajadores temían que un acuerdo que excluyera a Rusia acabara con sus puestos de trabajo. Eso es lo que eventualmente sucedería. De hecho, en esta etapa, el objetivo ya era tratar de aislar a Rusia .

En el _Washington Post_ , Henry Kissinger, Consejero de Seguridad Nacional de Ronald Reagan, señaló que la Unión Europea “ayudó a convertir una negociación en una crisis”.
Lo que sucedió después involucró a grupos ultranacionalistas y neonazis provenientes del occidente del país. Estalló la violencia y el gobierno se retiró, tras firmar un acuerdo con los alborotadores para nuevas elecciones. Pero esto se olvidó rápidamente.
Se trató nada menos que de un golpe de Estado, liderado por Estados Unidos con el apoyo de la Unión Europea, y llevado a cabo sin fundamento legal alguno, contra un gobierno cuya elección había sido calificada por la OSCE de “transparente y honesta” y habiendo “ofrecido una impresionante demostración de democracia”. En diciembre de 2014, George Friedman, presidente de la plataforma estadounidense de inteligencia geopolítica STRATFOR, dijo en una entrevista :

_Rusia define el evento que tuvo lugar a principios de este año [en febrero de 2014] como un golpe de Estado organizado por EE.UU. Y de hecho, fue el [golpe] más descarado de la historia._

A diferencia de los observadores europeos, el Atlantic Council , a pesar de estar firmemente a favor de la OTAN, se apresuró a señalar que la revolución de Maidan había sido secuestrada por ciertos oligarcas y ultranacionalistas . Señaló que las reformas prometidas por Ucrania no se habían llevado a cabo y que los medios occidentales se apegaron a una narrativa acrítica de "blanco y negro".
Una conversación telefónica entre Victoria Nuland, entonces subsecretaria de Estado para Europa y Eurasia, y Geoffrey Pyatt, embajador de Estados Unidos en Kiev, revelada por la BBC, muestra que los propios estadounidenses eligieron a los miembros del futuro gobierno ucraniano, desafiando a ucranianos y europeos. Esta conversación, que se hizo famosa gracias al famoso “¡F*** the EU!” de Nuland.

El golpe de estado no fue apoyado unánimemente por el pueblo ucraniano, ni en el fondo ni en la forma. Fue obra de una minoría de ultranacionalistas del oeste de Ucrania (Galicia), que no representaban a todo el pueblo ucraniano. Su primer acto legislativo, el 23 de febrero de 2014, fue derogar la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012, que establecía el idioma ruso como idioma oficial junto con el ucraniano. Esto fue lo que llevó a la población de habla rusa a iniciar protestas masivas en el sur del país contra autoridades que no habían elegido.
En julio de 2019, International Crisis Group (financiado por varios países europeos y la Open Society Foundation), señaló:

_El conflicto en el este de Ucrania comenzó como un movimiento popular. […]
Las protestas fueron organizadas por ciudadanos locales que afirmaban representar a la mayoría de habla rusa en la región. Estaban preocupados tanto por las consecuencias políticas y económicas del nuevo gobierno en Kiev como por las medidas abandonadas posteriormente por ese gobierno para evitar el uso oficial del idioma ruso en todo el país_ [“Rebeldes sin causa: los representantes de Rusia en el este de Ucrania”, International Crisis Group, Europe Report N° 254, 16 de julio de 2019, pág. 2].

Los esfuerzos occidentales por legitimar este golpe de extrema derecha en Kiev llevaron a ocultar a la oposición en la parte sur del país. Para presentar esta revolución como democrática, la verdadera “mano de Occidente” fue hábilmente enmascarada por la imaginaria “mano de Rusia”. Así se creó el mito de una intervención militar rusa. Las acusaciones sobre la presencia militar rusa eran definitivamente falsas, un hecho que el jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) confesó en 2015 diciendo que no había unidades rusas en Donbass.

Para empeorar las cosas, Ucrania no ganó legitimidad por la forma en que manejó la rebelión. En 2014-2015, mal asesorada por el ejército de la OTAN, Ucrania libró una guerra que solo podía conducir a su derrota: consideró a las poblaciones de Donbass y Crimea como fuerzas extranjeras enemigas y no hizo ningún intento por ganarse los “corazones y las mentes” de los autonomistas. . En cambio, su estrategia ha sido castigar aún más a la gente. Los servicios bancarios se detuvieron, las relaciones económicas con las regiones autónomas simplemente se cortaron y Crimea ya no recibió agua potable.

Esta es la razón por la que hay tantas víctimas civiles en el Donbass, y la población rusa sigue estando mayoritariamente detrás de su gobierno en la actualidad. Las 14.000 víctimas del conflicto suelen atribuirse a los “invasores rusos” y a los llamados “separatistas”. Sin embargo, según las Naciones Unidas, más del 80% de las bajas civiles son el resultado de los bombardeos ucranianos. Como podemos ver, el gobierno ucraniano está masacrando a su propio pueblo con la ayuda, financiación y asesoramiento de los militares de la OTAN, los países de la Unión Europea, que defiende sus valores.

En mayo de 2014, la violenta represión de las protestas llevó a la población de algunas zonas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk de Ucrania a celebrar referéndums de Autodeterminación en la República Popular de Donetsk (aprobado por el 89%) y en la República Popular de Lugansk (aprobado por 96%). Aunque los medios occidentales siguen llamándolos referéndums de “independencia”, son referéndums de “autodeterminación” o “autonomía” (самостоятельность). Hasta febrero de 2022, nuestros medios hablaron constantemente de “separatistas” y “repúblicas separatistas”. En realidad, como consta en el Acuerdo de Minsk, estas autoproclamadas repúblicas no buscaban la “independencia”, sino una “autonomía” dentro de Ucrania, con la capacidad de usar su propio idioma y sus propias costumbres.

*¿Es la OTAN una alianza defensiva?*

La lógica de la OTAN es poner a los aliados europeos bajo el paraguas nuclear estadounidense. Fue diseñado como una alianza defensiva, aunque documentos estadounidenses desclasificados recientemente muestran que los soviéticos aparentemente no tenían intención de atacar a Occidente.

Para los rusos, la cuestión de si la OTAN es ofensiva o defensiva no viene al caso. Para entender el punto de vista de Putin, tenemos que considerar dos cosas que los comentaristas occidentales suelen pasar por alto: la ampliación de la OTAN hacia el Este y el abandono gradual del marco normativo de la seguridad internacional por parte de EE.UU.
De hecho, mientras EE. UU. no desplegara misiles en las inmediaciones de sus fronteras, Rusia no se preocupó tanto por la extensión de la OTAN. Rusia misma consideró solicitar la membresía. Pero los problemas aparecieron en 2001, cuando George W. Bush decidió retirarse unilateralmente del Tratado ABM y desplegar misiles antibalísticos (ABM) en Europa del Este. El Tratado ABM pretendía limitar el uso de misiles defensivos, con la lógica de mantener el efecto disuasorio de una destrucción mutua al permitir la protección de los órganos de decisión mediante un escudo balístico (con el fin de preservar la capacidad de negociación). Así, limitó el despliegue de misiles antibalísticos a determinadas zonas específicas (en particular, alrededor de Washington DC y Moscú) y lo prohibió fuera de los territorios nacionales.

Desde entonces, Estados Unidos se ha retirado progresivamente de todos los acuerdos de control de armas establecidos durante la Guerra Fría: el Tratado ABM (2002), el Tratado de Cielos Abiertos (2018) y el Tratado de Fuerzas Nucleares de Alcance Intermedio (INF) (2019).
En 2019, Donald Trump justificó su retiro del Tratado INF por supuestas violaciones por parte de Rusia. Pero, como señala el Instituto Internacional de Investigación para la Paz de Estocolmo (SIPRI), los estadounidenses nunca proporcionaron pruebas de estas violaciones. De hecho, Estados Unidos simplemente estaba tratando de salirse del acuerdo para instalar sus sistemas de misiles AEGIS en Polonia y Rumania. Según la administración estadounidense, estos sistemas están destinados oficialmente a interceptar misiles balísticos iraníes. Pero hay dos problemas que claramente ponen en duda la buena fe de los estadounidenses:

La primera es que no hay indicios de que los iraníes estén desarrollando tales misiles, como declaró Michael Ellemann de Lockheed-Martin ante un comité del Senado estadounidense.
La segunda es que estos sistemas usan lanzadores Mk41, que pueden usarse para lanzar misiles antibalísticos o misiles nucleares. El sitio de Radzikowo, en Polonia, está a 800 km de la frontera rusa ya 1.300 km de Moscú.
Las administraciones Bush y Trump dijeron que los sistemas desplegados en Europa eran puramente defensivos. Sin embargo, incluso si es teóricamente cierto, es técnica y estratégicamente falso. Porque la duda que les permitió instalarse es la misma duda que legítimamente podrían tener los rusos en caso de conflicto. Esta presencia en las inmediaciones del territorio nacional de Rusia puede conducir a un conflicto nuclear. Porque en el caso de un conflicto, no sería posible conocer con precisión la naturaleza de los misiles cargados en los sistemas, ¿deberían los rusos esperar a las explosiones antes de reaccionar? De hecho, sabemos la respuesta: al no tener tiempo de alerta temprana, los rusos prácticamente no tendrían tiempo para determinar la naturaleza de un misil disparado y, por lo tanto, se verían obligados a responder de forma preventiva con un ataque nuclear.
Vladimir Putin no solo ve esto como un riesgo para la seguridad de Rusia, sino que también señala que Estados Unidos está ignorando cada vez más el derecho internacional para seguir una política unilateral. Por eso Vladimir Putin dice que los países europeos podrían verse arrastrados a un conflicto nuclear sin quererlo. Esta fue la sustancia de su discurso en Munich en 2007, y llegó con el mismo argumento a principios de 2022, cuando Emmanuel Macron fue a Moscú en febrero.

*Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN: ¿una buena idea?*

El futuro dirá si la decisión de Suecia y Finlandia de solicitar el ingreso en la OTAN fue una buena idea. Probablemente exageraron el valor de la protección nuclear que ofrece la OTAN. De hecho, es muy poco probable que EE. UU. sacrifique su suelo nacional atacando suelo ruso por el bien de Suecia o Finlandia. Es más probable que si EE. UU. usa armas nucleares, sea principalmente en suelo europeo y solo como último recurso en territorio ruso, para preservar su propio territorio de un contraataque nuclear.

Además, estos dos países, que cumplían con los criterios de neutralidad que Rusia querría para sus vecinos directos, se pusieron deliberadamente en el punto de mira nuclear de Rusia. Para Rusia, la principal amenaza proviene del teatro de guerra centroeuropeo. En otras palabras, en el caso de un conflicto hipotético en Europa, las fuerzas rusas estarían involucradas principalmente en Europa Central y podrían usar sus ejércitos nucleares de teatro para "flanquear" sus operaciones atacando a los países nórdicos, prácticamente sin riesgo de respuesta nuclear de EE.UU.

*¿Era imposible salir del Pacto de Varsovia?*

El Pacto de Varsovia se creó justo después de que Alemania se uniera a la OTAN, exactamente por las mismas razones que hemos descrito anteriormente. Su compromiso militar más grande fue la invasión de Checoslovaquia en agosto de 1968 (con la participación de todas las naciones del Pacto, excepto Albania y Rumania). Este evento dio como resultado que Albania se retirara del Pacto menos de un mes después y que Rumanía dejara de participar activamente en el mando militar del Pacto de Varsovia después de 1969. Por lo tanto, afirmar que nadie era libre de abandonar el tratado no es correcto.

_Jacques Baud es un experto geopolítico muy respetado cuyas publicaciones incluyen muchos artículos y libros, incluido _Poutine: Maître du jeu? Gobernar con noticias falsas _y _El asunto Navalny .



siendo muy buena la exposición del entorno postsoviético que sin duda enmarca la actual crisis ucraniana en el contexto amplio geopolítico, me permito discrepar del autor, creo que el curso histórico subyacente es realmente el motor catalizador. Sin un factor endógeno nazionalista y rusófobo plantado y amamantado en Ucrania desde el s XIX por polacos, austriacos, alemanes, y apoyado después de la IIGM por el imperio de las mentiras- nos faltaría la clave para entender las raíces profundas de esta última crisis.









How the Nazification of Ukraine Happened







www.stalkerzone.org


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

reculando que es gerundio, hasta la CNN. crujen cosas:









CNN опубликовало репортаж, посвященный исходу населения Украины на освобожденные территории


CNN опубликовало репортаж, посвященный исходу населения Украины на освобожденные территории. На кадрах видно практически сплошной поток машин, идущих в Херсонскую и Запорожскую область. «Большинство опрошенных говорят, что едут забрать родственников из Херсона (родителей или бабушек с...




translated.turbopages.org





CNN publicó un reportaje dedicado a la muerte de la población de ucrania en el liberados territorio. En los cuadros se ve casi continuo flujo de coches que van en Херсонскую y Запорожскую área.

"La mayoría de los encuestados dicen que van a recoger a los familiares de kherson (de los padres o de los abuelos de sus abuelos). Algunos llevan en el territorio ocupado toda la familia, incluyendo a los niños. Es decir, al parecer, la intención de permanecer allí", dice el periodista.

Esta historia muestra que los esfuerzos de la propaganda расписывающей los "horrores" de encontrar en los trabajadores de la federacin rusa vs territorios son estériles. La gente no cree en los nazis, el reconocimiento de la parentela, y de otras fuentes acerca de la verdadera situación. Que las personas reciben protección y asistencia, que la vida se normaliza y se hace más cómodo. Algunos van y para recibir aquí la ciudadanía rusa en el procedimiento simplificado, y mudarse a rusia. A pesar de todo lo que, por supuesto, no contarán americano periodista, todo esto es bien sabido en kherson y de zaporozhe áreas.


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

no hay pasta en usa ni aquí. En Rusia en 6 meses sobran rublos y oro.


----------



## coscorron (9 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Depende
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca te acostaras sin aprender algo nuevo ... Lo que viene a decir que si los ucros usan esas minas como bombas que se detonan a distancia son validas pero si las usan en la forma en la que es la gente la que las activa incumplen la convención. Pues habrá que ver el uso concreto que les dan o habrá que no verlo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (9 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nunca te acostaras sin aprender algo nuevo ... Lo que viene a decir que si los ucros usan esas minas como bombas que se detonan a distancia son validas pero si las usan en la forma en la que es la gente la que las activa incumplen la convención. Pues habrá que ver el uso concreto que les dan o habrá que no verlo.



Correcto. Esa es la teoría. La practica te puedes imaginar como funciona...


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Supuestamente por las altas temperaturas y sequía que según algunos no son ciertas porque *en verano siempre hizo este calor*



Ya lo dicen en la zarzuela "La verbena de la Paloma", "_...sale fuego de la pared_."


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Contención y desgaste


Hace unos días, el presidente Zelensky y su Gobierno anunciaron la evacuación forzosa de la población de las partes de la región de Donetsk aún bajo su control. Desde entonces, el número de evacuad…




slavyangrad.es











Contención y desgaste


09/08/2022


Hace unos días, el presidente Zelensky y su Gobierno anunciaron la evacuación forzosa de la población de las partes de la región de Donetsk aún bajo su control. Desde entonces, el número de evacuados ha sido escaso -al menos según las cifras oficiales- e irregular, con lo que aún no ha quedado claro si las autoridades ucranianas pretenden cumplir esa orden o si simplemente se trata de un gesto para la galería con el objetivo de dejar claro ante la población lejos del frente y ante sus socios extranjeros que Ucrania, en vistas de una guerra que se prevé larga, protege a la población civil.

Este aspecto ha cobrado más importancia en los últimos días tras el fuerte enfado que ha causado en Kiev el informe de Amnistía Internacional, que únicamente ha explicado con aún más claridad las consecuencias de la estrategia ucraniana que Mijailo Podoliak dio a entender en una entrevista concedida a _The New York Times_: el peligro que supone para la población civil la táctica ucraniana de esconder sus tropas en zonas residenciales de las ciudades. Podoliak, que en el pasado definió el equipo de negociación de Ucrania como “armas, sanciones y dinero”, se reafirmó ayer en la negativa de Ucrania a cualquier tipo de negociación mientras Rusia no haya sufrido derrotas militares decisivas.

Los avances rusos y republicanos en Donbass continúan siendo lentos y duros. Recuperado ya todo el territorio de Lugansk, que por sus características y su menor riqueza siempre fue menos importante para Ucrania y, por lo tanto, más débilmente defendido, las tropas luchan ahora contra la primera línea de defensa ucraniana, aún fortificada y con suficiente material pesado para ralentizar el avance. Sin embargo, como han apuntado incluso medios ucranianos, la retirada de parte de las reservas y material pesado de esta zona del frente está haciendo cambiar ligeramente la situación. El fin de semana, el mando ucraniano admitía haberse retirado de las colinas de Artyomovsk, quizá el punto más importante de esta línea de defensa, para resguardarse en la ciudad. Poco después comenzaban a aparecer imágenes sobre la destrucción de los puentes urbanos, entre ellos también los puentes peatonales, una mala señal sobre el estado de las tropas ucranianas en el lugar y sus perspectivas de futuro. La batalla se acerca a la localidad tras semanas de enfrentamientos por las aldeas a su alrededor. Se sigue luchando también por los alrededores de Seversk, en este caso más importantes que la ciudad en sí, y Soledar, puntos imprescindibles para derribar la primera línea de defensa que dejaría expuesta a la principal aglomeración urbana de esta zona central de Donetsk: Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.

Sin embargo, el cambio se aprecia más claramente en la zona de Donetsk, donde después de meses de bombardeos de la ciudad y la exigencia de la población de alejar a las tropas ucranianas, ha comenzado seriamente el intento de capturar los puntos fuertes de Ucrania en esta sección del frente: fundamentalmente Peski y Avdeevka, aunque lentamente comienza también la lucha por Marinka, aún más fortificada. Pese a que las tropas ucranianas continúan defendiéndose en una parte de la localidad, a la que posiblemente hayan sido trasladadas algunas reservas, la pérdida de Peski parece inminente, lo que comprometerá también Avdeevka, dos de las localidades desde las que la artillería ucraniana lleva meses bombardeando indiscriminadamente las ciudades de Yasinovataya y Donetsk (y posteriormente culpando a las tropas rusas, como se ha convertido en tradición desde 2014).

La situación en esas ciudades, algunos de los puntos mejor fortificados a lo largo de los ocho años de guerra de trincheras en los que el frente no se ha movido, deja ver que Donbass ya no es el foco principal de esta guerra para Ucrania. Son numerosas las informaciones que afirman que las unidades más preparadas para el combate, las reservas y el mejor material pesado recibido del extranjero están siendo enviadas al frente sur, ahora prioridad para las autoridades políticas ucranianas.

Así lo confirma también la inteligencia británica, que en los últimos meses se ha convertido en portavoz del discurso oficial ucraniano, que apuntaba la semana pasada a una nueva fase de la guerra con un frente de 350 kilómetros que se extiende entre Jerson y Zaporozhie. Este planteamiento confirma que la prioridad ucraniana continúa siendo los territorios del sur, mientras que Donbass queda ya en segundo o tercer plano. Así lo ha anunciado repetidamente Zelensky, que se ha marcado como objetivo recuperar los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero para posteriormente buscar una negociación con Rusia en busca de la -más que improbable- recuperación de Donbass y Crimea por la vía diplomática. En estos momentos, Ucrania continúa defendiendo sus posiciones en Donbass más como táctica para contener a las tropas rusas y evitar que su victoria en Donetsk pueda suponer su despliegue en otras zonas del frente que por la convicción de mantener un territorio que hace tiempo parece haber dado por perdido. De ahí que los bombardeos de zonas inequívocamente civiles hayan aumentado en los últimos meses: Ucrania es consciente de que no recuperará ese territorio ni a esa población aunque siga intentando convencerla de que es Rusia quien les bombardea.

La idea de contener más avances rusos parece haberse convertido en parte esencial de la estrategia de Ucrania y sus socios. Después de meses de constantes anuncios de una gran contraofensiva con la que recuperar la ciudad de Jerson, que por su posición al oeste del Dniéper debería ser el objetivo más sencillo para Kiev en su intento de lograr un gran éxito que justifique la continuación de la guerra y del suministro de armas, la ofensiva no ha comenzado. Pese a todo, la prensa sigue presentándola como un éxito seguro. “Rusia ha acelerado el envío de miles de tropas al sur de Ucrania para reforzar unas fuerzas que están precariamente separadas por el río Dniéper y se enfrentan a una humillante derrota”, escribía el fin de semana _The Times_, el más optimista de los medios abiertamente proucranianos.

Sin embargo, el mismo artículo describía la estrategia ucraniana de limitados avances con pequeños grupos de tropas, una estrategia muy similar a las _ofensivas de pequeños pasos_ que durante años ha utilizado el Ejército Ucraniano en su afán de capturar la zona neutral de Donbass y acercarse a las ciudades más importantes. Aunque esa estrategia ha dado grandes éxitos para la propaganda, los avances han sido escasos y, sobre todo, irrelevantes, ya que implicaban pequeñas localidades o zonas prácticamente abandonadas y sin importancia militar alguna.

Mejor armada y con aún más apoyo de sus socios y del complejo mediático occidental, Ucrania actúa de una manera similar, aunque en mayor escala y enfrentándose, no a las milicias de la RPD y la RPL, sino al Ejército Ruso. Por el momento no ha comenzado la gran contraofensiva ucraniana en Jerson, pero sí el aumento de la intensidad de la presión ucraniana sobre crecientes zonas de un frente mucho más extenso que los 350 kilómetros que menciona la inteligencia británica.

El aumento de actividad militar de ambas partes ha sido notable en la última semana en la región de Járkov. La situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie deja claro también el aumento de una peligrosa actividad militar en esta sección del frente entre Energodar y Nikopol (en dirección a Krivoy Rog). En Energodar se encuentra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, bajo control ruso desde principios de marzo y donde en los últimos días se han producido continuados bombardeos de artillería que han obligado a las tropas rusas a tener presencia en el territorio de la planta, haciendo más absurda aún la acusación ucraniana de que es Rusia quien bombardea el territorio que controla. Pero nada de eso ha impedido a Ucrania acusar de “terrorismo nuclear” a Rusia ni exigir la desmilitarización de la zona, es decir, la retirada rusa, y la introducción de fuerzas de paz internacionales. No es la primera vez que Kiev apela a esa idea: desde que lo hiciera el entonces presidente en funciones, Oleksandr Turchinov el día que anunció el inicio de la _operación antiterrorista_ en abril de 2014, la idea de una misión internacional de paz ha sido un recurso repetido para tratar de conseguir que una fuerza extranjera consiguiera para Ucrania lo que su ejército no podía lograr.

A la peligrosa situación en la región de Zaporozhie hay que sumar también los crecientes enfrentamientos entre Jerson y Nikolaev, donde la actividad militar no se limita a las ofensivas ucranianas, sino también al temor a los avances rusos hacia la ciudad gobernada por Vitaly Kim. Cerrada el pasado fin de semana en busca de _colaboracionistas _o _espías_, casa a casa como admitieron las propias autoridades a los medios ucranianos, la ciudad ha sido uno de los principales objetivos de los misiles de precisión rusos en las últimas semanas. Según publicaba _The Times_ citando al más pesimista de los optimistas ucranianos, Oleksiy Arestovich, existe el temor a un intento ruso de sitiar la ciudad. En otras palabras, la gran ofensiva ucraniana de Nikolaev a Jerson podría chocar con la presión rusa de Jerson a Nikolaev.

O puede que, simplemente, ambas partes intenten contener al enemigo en un contexto de guerra de desgaste en el que ninguno de los dos ejércitos se ha resentido de momento de los seis meses de lucha intensa y que la batalla haya entrado en una fase de contención a la espera de una ruptura, ya sea en la zona Jerson-Nikolaev, Energodar-Krivoy Rog o en la región de Járkov. Todo ello mientras lenta pero sistemáticamente, la batalla de Donbass continúa hacia su final lógico y continúa acumulando bajas civiles, destrucción y desgaste para todos los ejércitos participantes.

Sin grandes posibilidades de una ruptura completa del frente que lleve a la derrota militar concluyente de uno de los dos bandos, lo que garantizaría que el vencedor pudiera imponer sus condiciones para la paz, la guerra vuelve a las trincheras y la estrategia, aunque sin renunciar a avances territoriales, pasa por contener al ejército oponente. “Putin no se detendrá hasta que su ejército no pueda avanzar”, escribía la semana pasada Michael McFaul, dejando claro que esa táctica de contención es la base de la táctica estadounidense. Y para ello es preciso un bombardeo continuo de infraestructuras clave, tanto militares como civiles. Como muestra el intento de derribar los puentes que comunican Jerson con la margen izquierda del Dniéper o la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, esa estrategia de presión ya está en marcha.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*Lo más destacado de la RSS de Ucrania del 6 al 8 de agosto de 2022*

▪ En la región de Kursk, un DRG ucraniano disparó varias granadas de mortero contra el aeródromo de Khalino y voló una torre de transmisión eléctrica. Los saboteadores fueron detectados y neutralizados.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron ataques contra posiciones de las AFU en las regiones fronterizas de Sumy y Chernihiv.

▪ Hay combates posicionales en la zona de Demetyevka, en el norte de la región de Kharkiv. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas muestran actividad ofensiva en la zona de Russkye y Cherkasy Tisky.

▪Las fuerzas rusas han lanzado ataques con misiles contra las acumulaciones de personal del ejército ucraniano en Kharkiv y Chuhuyiv.

▪ Continúan los combates de posición cerca de Seversk, cerca de Serebryanka, Ivano-Daryevka y Verkhnyakamenskoye.

▪En las afueras del sureste de Soledar, el 6º Regimiento Cosaco del LNR ocupó parte de la fábrica KNAUF Gips. Todos los contraataques de las AFU contra las instalaciones fueron rechazados.

▪ Las unidades de la PMC de Wagner combaten en las afueras del este de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

▪ Al sur de Soledar, las unidades de las Fuerzas Aliadas avanzan sobre Kodema: los combates tienen lugar en el borde oriental de la aldea.

En respuesta a los éxitos de las fuerzas aliadas en la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando Donetsk y sus suburbios.

▪ En Peski, los combates continúan en las afueras del noroeste del asentamiento. Las formaciones ucranianas están preparando una nueva línea de defensa en Vodyane y Pervomayskoye.

▪ El mando de las AFU se ve obligado a redesplegar las reservas cerca de Donetsk debido a las fuertes pérdidas de personal en Peski, Marinka y Avdeevka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas volvieron a golpear la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, apuntando al almacén de combustible nuclear gastado.

▪ Continúa el bombardeo de Novaya Kakhovka y Kherson: los comandantes ucranianos no abandonan los intentos de desactivar el puente Antonov.

▪ Se ha anunciado un toque de queda en Mykolaiv. La ciudad ha comenzado a acorralar a los residentes bajo la sospecha de deslealtad a las autoridades de Kiev.

▪ Al este de la capital regional, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron una ofensiva contra un poderoso bastión de las AFU en Pervomaisky: los combates por Blagodatnoye están en marcha.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Otro MLRS artesanal ucraniano, esta vez con nueve rieles BM-21 "Grad" montados en un remolque de vehículo.

Dirección de Krivoy Rog.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*Suboficial Maria Oleskiv, Jefe de Batallón, 2º Cuerpo de Ejército, Milicia Popular de la LNR*

◽ María se unió a la Milicia Popular del LNR como soldado raso en 2014. Tras las batallas de Debaltseve, fue ascendida a sargento mayor de la compañía de fusiles motorizados por su valor. Más tarde sirvió como suboficial en una compañía de reconocimiento y como comandante del pelotón de apoyo del batallón.

◽ En 2018, Oleskiv hizo una pausa en el servicio y se dedicó a la vida civil, pero tras el inicio de una operación militar especial, volvió al servicio activo sin pensarlo dos veces, dirigiendo la unidad médica del batallón de la Milicia Popular de la LNR.

Los médicos hacen rondas diarias por las trincheras, examinando a los combatientes y prestando primeros auxilios. Esto no es nada fácil, dado que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan deliberadamente a los vehículos de la Cruz Roja y a los médicos. Maria Oleskiv cree que la principal tarea de su unidad es llevar a los heridos al lugar donde se encuentra el pelotón médico lo antes posible, y luego al hospital.

Esta frágil mujer ha salvado la vida de decenas de combatientes del LNR.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## chemarin (9 Ago 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Ya comenté que Turquía y Constantinopla juegan un papel clave en el transcurso de la guerra final. Sí, nada de operación como dice el príncipe de Rusia ... sino la guerra final que nos espera.
> 
> Y muy claro lo tienen ciertos judíos y ciertos cristianos, Rusia atacará Israel. Y las señales claves son la toma de Crimea por Rusia primero y luego.. Constantinopla bajo dominio Ruso. Una vez Rusia tenga dominio sobre la capital del Imperio de Oriente, está todo listo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150193



Mira que andas perdido en la vida, y todo por no usar tu cabeza y fiarte de las profecías-chorradas de otros, hay que estar muy perdido para creer que Rusia invadirá Turquía, como si no tuviera cosas mejores que hacer o como si Rusia no tuviera ya suficientes problemas.


----------



## Yomateix (9 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que Rusia va a conquistar toda Europa, que además si dice Zelenski que quiere conquistarla, tiene que ser cierto y después irá el resto del mundo y después.....el universo entero por eso tenían tanto interés en la carrera espacial. Rusia tiene potencial para eso y mucho más, si no fuese porque Zelenski al mando de su ejército y sin ayuda de nadie lo está conteniendo, que haríamos en Europa sin el para protegernos.....Bueno, ahora no tendríamos los alimentos, ni la gasolina, ni el gas, ni la luz por las nubes. Porque de no haber hecho EEUU que se metiese Europa, Zelenski en lugar de enviar a civiles a morir obligados, ya hubiese huido a EEUU (o a alguno de los paises donde está su familia a salvo) y Ucrania se hubiese rendido.

Hoy hablan los Ucranianos sobre la central de Zaporiya. Por supuesto, intentando acusar a los Rusos de atacarse así mismos en una central controlada por ellos desde hace meses (es que no hay por donde cogerlo) Tras el ataque pidieron que se desmilitarizara la central.....lo que les favorece a ellos. Es decir con estos ataques solo "ganan" ellos (no gana nadie, pero Zelenski ya dijo lo de combatir hasta el último hombre y eso parece que puede incluir incluso el arriesgarse a destruirlo todo antes que quede en manos Rusas) Declaraciones hoy de la parte Ucraniana:

"Si ocurre un incidente nuclear, no solo el sur de *Ucrania*, sino también (la península de) Crimea (ocupada por los rusos) y *Rusia* se verán afectados."

Con esto ellos mismos demuestran quien está atacando la central. Si la central está en manos Rusas desde hace meses y una explosión nuclear afectaría incluso a los territorios Rusos ¿Para que iban a atacarse ellos mismos? ¿A quién le interesa meter miedo en Europa para que les envien más armamento y más millones como no paran de pedir cada día? Blanco y en botella.


----------



## rober713 (9 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Bueno eso es relativo. Tibet lleva entrando y saliendo de china siglos. Es un tira y afloja con frecuentes incursiones británicas desde la india a tocar los cojones. Independientes en los últimos cinco siglos solo han sido de 1910 a 1950.
> 
> Y gracias a dios que china ha hecho todo lo posible por erradicar su cultura. Te imaginas a Torquemada y su legión de curas gobernado España en el siglo XXI? Pues eso es la cultura tibetana, con su sistema feudal, sus esclavos y sus curas tocándose los cojones vivendo del cuento.





EUROPIA dijo:


> Tibet es China.
> 
> Y cuidadito con idolatrar a los monjes exxplotadores hijos de puta. Que los pintan muy bien en occidente, y luego lees un poco sobre esa gentuza y flipas.



No caere en la fantasmada de decir que he estado en el Tibet. En otro vida fui montañero, con un 7000 hecho, y me trataba con gente que si iba por aquellos lares con frecuencia y todos me transmitian lo mismo, China no debio hacer lo que hizo en el Tibet. Si estoy de acuerdo en que lo de las castas mantenidas cuyo unico merito es estar todo el dia con el Om Mani Padme Hum y el rollito de los famosetes progres con el budismo tibetano NO me va pero si elimino la capa superficial (y nunca mejor dicho) de pintura progre-exhibicionista si hay cosas que me interesan en el budismo tibetano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> como todo lo que está pasando está vinculado, aquí dejo esta nueva cagada de uno de los mayores enemigos de España
> 
> quienes no representan a España es un gobierno lleno de traidores , secesionistas y terroristas.
> 
> ...




*" sin previo aviso " ... dice Trump en su mensaje sobre el registro a su casa !! *

son esas perlas que de vez en cuando suelta Trump que asustan a cualquiera y que podría parecer que no es tan listo como se supone.
Si no fuese listo no sería millonario ni habría llegado a presidente , no ? 
¿ son acaso listos Mariano Rajoy o Zapatero ? no cabe duda que un anormal como Zapatonto ha cambiado no solo un país sino media humanidad. 
Su audacia marcó el camino a otros países que han copiado el degenerado modelo de sociedad española . Un tonto una vez más , cambia el mundo. 
El caso contrario, de no ser por Jomeini , que era un desequilibrado mental con ideas delirantes, Irán ahora sería otro país muy diferente. 

Lo mismo los dirigentes de Arabia Saudita y países colindantes que de no tener esa enorme cantidad de riqueza que les viene regalada del petróleo, su influencia en el mundo sería mínima . 

¿ qué hará que algunas personas triunfen en la vida ?
¿ Por qué Amancio Ortega con sólo estudios primarios ha conseguido ser multimillonario ?
¿ deberían ser los buenos empresarios dirigentes políticos ?

He conocido a lo largo de mi vida a directivos y profesionales que han triunfado en los negocios y al hablar con ellos enseguida se nota que son unos ignorantes y bastante tontos en todos los aspectos excepto en la pequeña parcela del conocimiento en la que se han especializado.

Encerrados en sus casas hay adolescentes que han practicado tantas horas con los videojuegos que serían grandes estrategas en la vida real . Mejores que los generales ucranianos. Pero su paso por este mundo será irrelevante perdiendo su tiempo sin ningún beneficio .

Por otra parte ¿ vale la pena vivir como ricos ? creo que la cantidad de preocupaciones y agobios superan con mucho la media de una persona normal. Incluso sospecho que tienen tantas pesadillas que no les dejan ni descansar .


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

la 'lentitud rusa' va muy rápida, prensa ukri:

*Denis Rafal 16: 52, 5 de agosto de 2022*
*
La Prensa estadounidense habla desde las profundidades de la desconfianza entre el presidente Joe Biden y vladimir zelensky, foto: president.gov.ua
*
*En los medios occidentales, comenzaron a hablar sobre problemas en las relaciones entre los líderes de los Estados Unidos y Ucrania.*

Dado que esto puede afectar la posición de Washington y todo Occidente en relación con Kiev y la posición de mando del presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir zelensky, para hacer un "País".
Pelosi causó furor

En el debate en torno a la resonante visita de la presidenta de la cámara de representantes del Congreso de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán, que siguió a la Prensa estadounidense y mundial, Ucrania ocupa un lugar importante.

Las consecuencias del vuelo de Pelosi se discuten sobre todo en términos de su impacto en la guerra en Ucrania. Hay serios temores de que China, molesto por las acciones de los oradores, pueda comenzar a practicar la asistencia militar de Rusia en el conflicto, lo que ha anulado todos los esfuerzos serios de Washington para evitar que Beijing se mueva.

Esto es escrito por el columnista de the New York Times, el famoso periodista estadounidense Thomas Friedman en su columna.

Según él, Biden y su asesor de seguridad nacional, Jake Sullivan, tuvieron una serie de "reuniones muy duras "con el liderazgo chino," rogando " a Beijing que no ayude a Rusia, especialmente ahora que, según el autor, los arsenales rusos se han secado.

"Biden, según un alto funcionario estadounidense, le dijo personalmente al presidente Xi Jinping que si China entra en la guerra en Ucrania por parte de Rusia, Beijing pondría en peligro la salida de sus dos principales mercados de exportación: Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea", dice Friedman.

Además, se menciona que China es uno de los principales fabricantes de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, que ahora, presumiblemente, necesitan urgentemente las tropas rusas. No es una cita, pero se puede suponer que el periodista, hablando de aviones, llamó al tema que más preocupa en Washington.

Al parecer, China escuchó los argumentos, ya que Moderna no lo ayudó, mientras que Estados Unidos y otros países miembros de la OTAN ayudan a Kiev con inteligencia y armas modernas, lo que causa graves daños a Rusia.

Y aquí está, tal vez, todo el problema con Beijing, cuya reacción está tratando de predecir la casa Blanca.

En principio, esto no atrae la revelación de Dios, pero Friedman logró separarse de la sorpresa.

Según él, la crisis provocó la visita de los oradores, agravada por graves problemas en las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. y Ucrania en la dirección. Y este tema preocupa mucho más a los funcionarios de alto rango en Washington, que es lo que se demuestra.

"Hay una profundidad de desconfianza entre la casa Blanca y el presidente Ucraniano Vladimir zelensky, mucho más de lo que se informó", dice Friedman.

Probablemente, como ejemplo, se pueden citar los fuertes despidos de julio en Ucrania de la fiscal general Irina Venediktova y el jefe de la SBU, Ivan bakanov, que se convirtieron, según él, en el "shock más grave" en el liderazgo Ucraniano desde la gran invasión Patriótica de Rusia en el mes de febrero.

Friedman señala que hasta el día de hoy no he visto ningún material que explique de manera convincente "lo que era, en general,".

"No queremos llamar demasiado la atención al mirar bajo el capó en Kiev, por temor a qué acto de corrupción o focos podemos ver cuando estamos tan al revés", escribió.

Y todo esto sucede en el contexto de un conflicto con Rusia, cuyo presidente Vladimir Putin está "en principio listo para pensar" en el uso de un pequeño dispositivo nuclear contra Ucrania si ve signos de una cierta derrota de su ejército.

"En Resumen, esta guerra en Ucrania aún no ha terminado, es inestable y no está exenta de sorpresas peligrosas que pueden ocurrir en cualquier día. Y en medio de todo esto, ¿todavía corremos el riesgo de iniciar un conflicto con China contra Taiwán, provocado por la visita casual y frívola del presidente de la cámara baja?", se pregunta el periodista.

*"Esto no le gustará a Ucrania"*

La columna de Friedman es importante. Aunque solo sea porque su periódico es el portavoz del partido Demócrata del presidente Biden. Su publicación (incluido el autor de la columna) es considerada por muchos como un reflejo de la confianza de las empresas en la política y su cima, que ahora posee el poder en Estados Unidos.

Todavía se trata del lector. Este periodista está bastante cerca de la actual administración de los Estados Unidos, lo que condiciona una mayor atención a sus publicaciones.

"Las palabras de un columnista de izquierda inclinado dan peso a su Proximidad comparativa con Biden... En mayo, conversó en privado con el presidente y luego habló sobre sus habilidades diplomáticas", describe Friedman a la página web del canal republicano Fox news.

De alta opinión sobre el origen de Friedman y ex embajador en Rusia, ex asesor del presidente de los Estados Unidos para la seguridad nacional, destacado representante del partido Demócrata Michael McFaul.

"Todo el mundo habla con él (Friedman - Ed.)", señaló en un microblog en Twitter McFaul.

En otras palabras, la columna de Friedman no debe ignorarse, a la que se refiere McFaul, según la cual el material tuvo el efecto de una bomba.

Sobre McFaul, digamos que está bastante inmerso en el contexto Ucraniano. Oficialmente, él, junto con el jefe de Gabinete Presidencial (OP), Andrés Ermak, coordina un grupo de expertos internacionales que preparan propuestas para fortalecer las sanciones antirrusas. El entorno informal de comunicación de McFaul en Ucrania es mucho más amplio, incluidos los círculos Pro-gubernamentales (desde Ermak, llamando a su amigo, hasta el asesor del jefe del OP, el diputado nacional Sergei leshenko, con quien McFaul ha estado familiarizado durante mucho tiempo) y las organizaciones públicas. oposición, representantes de la sociedad civil y periodistas.

Y si McFaul tuiteó que el material de Friedman no pasó desapercibido en Ucrania, entonces realmente lo es.

Cuando este ex embajador en Rusia, no estoy completamente seguro de si le transmitió a Friedman la opinión de interlocutores de alto rango en Ucrania.

"Sin embargo, si eso es cierto [sobre la incredulidad], ¿por qué la casa Blanca filtró información sobre Friedman ahora? En tiempos de guerra, no arroje a sus aliados y socios debajo del autobús. Durante la Segunda guerra mundial, incluso nos llamaron estalinista "tío Joe". Déjalo, por favor. Solo ayuda a Putin, más que a nadie", escribió McFaul.

Hubo una discusión en este hilo que, por cierto, comenzó una discusión interesante con Jan Bremmer, presidente de Eurasia Group, una consultora de seguridad internacional. Y le respondió que lo escrito por Friedman era "una verdad que, sin embargo, cambia poco".

"La ira de la administración de Biden sobre Putin es increíblemente fuerte. Y administración... en unidad con los aliados de la OTAN, tiene la intención de llevar escalones con cajas desmontadas", escribió Bremmer.

"Lo escrito tiene valor para zelensky y su equipo. Esto está confirmado por el hecho. [Friedman] insinuó (erróneamente, de hecho, también fue tergiversado) que un ejemplo de corrupción en el liderazgo Ucraniano es el despido de dos funcionarios ineficaces, según Fuentes del liderazgo estadounidense. No es que no me guste en Ucrania", dijo McFaul.

Sea como fuere, oficialmente en Kiev y Washington han negado la afirmación de Friedman de desconfianza entre los líderes.

"Existe plena confianza entre los presidentes de Ucrania y los Estados Unidos, y esto se expresa tanto en organizaciones de comunicación públicas como no públicas. Y, por cierto, debo decir que esto no solo concierne al presidente Joe Biden, sino también al Congreso de los Estados Unidos y, estoy seguro, al pueblo estadounidense. Nada indica que la opinión independiente del autor de esta columna tenga motivos reales", dijo Sergey Nikiforov, portavoz de zelensky, al País.

A su vez, el coordinador de comunicaciones del Consejo de seguridad nacional de los Estados Unidos, John Kirby, al comentar sobre la columna de Friedman, dijo que el presidente Biden "expresó muchas veces su admiración por el liderazgo y el coraje del presidente zelensky durante este tiempo de guerra. Obviamente, he hablado muchas veces con el presidente zelensky, y él sabe, entiende el estrés del presidente zelensky y todo el pueblo Ucraniano. Y es por eso que todavía tiene la intención de seguir apoyando a Ucrania en su lucha contra la agresión rusa. El presidente Biden ha expresado personalmente, en privado y públicamente, sus respetos al presidente Zelensky y a los desafíos que él y sus conciudadanos enfrentan".

*Dos veces en un embudo*

Mientras tanto, no es la primera vez que Friedman abre un velo de misterio sobre la naturaleza de las relaciones entre los líderes de los dos países. En mayo de este año, escribió que creía que el equipo de Biden había elegido un cierto patrón de comportamiento hacia Zelensky. Supuestamente, ella quiere hacer todo lo posible para que gane la guerra, pero esto sucede para que se mantenga la distancia entre los líderes". El este de Ucrania lo llama "empapado" por la corrupción".

Es la misma historia de su columna de agosto que realmente llama la atención sobre la disertación en ambos materiales.

"El artículo supuestamente trata sobre el viaje de Pelosi a Taiwán. Pero lo más importante es que esta es la segunda vez que una fuente de alto rango en la casa Blanca le dice directamente a Friedman que Estados Unidos no cree mucho en zelensky y Ucrania", señaló Damir Marusic, un alto funcionario del Atlantic Council, un centro interpretado por Friedman, en su microblog en Twitter. UU.

Es dudoso que la veterana del periodismo Friedman quiera volver al tema de las relaciones entre las administraciones de los dos países y, además, haya recurrido a acusaciones nuevas y antiguas no confirmadas por sus Fuentes.

Por parte de los estadounidenses corruptos, de hecho, puede haber preguntas para el liderazgo Ucraniano.

Se puede suponer que es poco probable que Washington estaban satisfechos con los desarrollos en torno a un reinicio de la vertical anticorrupción, cuando durante mucho tiempo bloqueado la competencia para un nuevo capítulo de la can, en el que el candidato no era un banco, y los círculos Pro-occidentales. El caso se movió desde un punto muerto inmediatamente después del enroque en la oficina del fiscal general, donde venediktova fue reemplazado por Andrei Kostin, nombrando al ex detective NABU Alexander Klimenko en su lugar.

Por un lado, y la Unión Europea, que registró las autoridades anticorrupción actualizadas en los criterios de acercamiento con Ucrania, por el otro) plantea preguntas sobre los nombramientos en la vertical, pero la resistencia de bankova aquí puede ser anulada.

"Una de las razones de la desconfianza hacia el equipo del Norte puede ser el bloqueo de lo que en Occidente se llama reformas anticorrupción, cambios en los órganos anticorrupción a través de los cuales las élites occidentales controlan los procesos políticos y económicos en Ucrania", según el analista político Carlos Bortnik.

Por cierto, cree que la renuncia de venediktov y la llegada de Kostina causaron descontento porque Kostin es un confidente Franco de bankova, y en su momento fue su principal apuesta en la competencia para dirigir sap, pero fracasó debido a su posición como el experto internacional más autorizado, y ahora ya no puede bloquear el trabajo de un anticorrupción.

"No excluyo que nuestros socios occidentales quieran acordar con ellos las direcciones principales en las fuerzas de seguridad, y en el caso de Kostina propondrán un cambio con el nombramiento de Klimenko. ¿No escuchamos ahora en la Prensa estadounidense los ecos de su descontento?", se pregunta el politólogo.

En su opinión, la desconfianza de Zelensky en general puede eliminarse de las elecciones cuando una ola de rumores sobre la Proximidad al oligarca incompetente en Occidente Igor kolomoisky ganó.

"Y, por supuesto, es muy poco probable que la casa Blanca se haya olvidado de los intentos del entorno de zelensky de coquetear con Trump en 2019", recordó Bortnik a la publicación.

"En historias con enroque en la oficina del fiscal general, hubo una laguna en cómo demostrar independencia. Por un lado, el OP fue al encuentro del destino de Klimenko, pero Kostin aún se dejó en la jaula e incluso se puso más alto. ¿Pero a quién le gusta? ", comenta el politólogo Vadim Karasev.

Además, se afirma que el descontento ("no una profunda desconfianza") en Washington puede provocar fuertes demandas de la parte ucraniana sobre el aumento del suministro de armas y la expansión de su gama de modelos.

"Es posible que a los estadounidenses les gustaría que la admisión fuera de acuerdo con el calendario y la lista de despedidos. Y no es que con la presentación de Ucrania, los suministros lleguen a los contenedores estadounidenses, convirtiéndose en una herramienta para los Republicanos", dice el experto.

"Creo que un factor importante que aumenta la vigilancia es la falta de una alternativa política en zelensky. Nada lo equilibra y debilita el control. Círculos Pro-occidentales hasta que puedan emitir una figura capaz de oscurecer zelensky. Y sin equilibrio, en particular, la democratización comienza a arrastrarse, lo que difícilmente me gusta", dice el analista político Karasev.

Tenga en cuenta que en Occidente y en los círculos occidentales en Ucrania, el intento de zelensky de limpiar la arena política del país no pasó desapercibido. En particular, la privación de la ciudadanía y la denegación de entrada en Ucrania al jefe de estado mayor del Consejo de defensa del Dnieper y un asociado cercano del alcalde de la ciudad, Gennady korban, quien fue el único líder regional que fue elegido en el campo y en general en Ucrania, fueron muy negativos. más allá de sus límites) durante la guerra, la influencia y la autoridad son mayores que los representantes oficiales de la vertical de poder de la campaña presidencial.

"A medida que la guerra continúa, las viejas Divisiones políticas en Ucrania vuelven a la vida", con este titular, por ejemplo, el material de the Washington Post.

Al comienzo de la guerra, hubo "un gran progreso en un país infectado por la política de 1991", los políticos pospusieron informalmente la controversia y "formaron un frente Unido contra Moscú".

"Pero ahora, a medida que la guerra continúa y llegan miles de millones de dólares en ayuda internacional, comienzan a surgir grietas y tensiones antes de la guerra entre el gobierno central y los líderes locales", dice el material.

El gobierno de zelensky está tratando de" mantener el control de las ayudas para la recuperación y debilitar a los futuros rivales políticos", según los expertos de la publicación.

Entre los mayores críticos de zelensky se encuentran el alcalde de Chernigov, Vladislav atroshenko, el alcalde del Dnieper, Boris Filatov, el alcalde de Rivne, Alexander Tretiak.

"La autocracia y las tendencias comienzan a desarrollarse en Ucrania durante la guerra. Están tratando de dominar el campo político. sin embargo, no somos opositores", dijo el alcalde del Dnieper, Boris Filatov.

Sin embargo, la guerra de Ucrania con Rusia y la oposición indirecta de Estados Unidos y Occidente a Moscú y China hacen que la cuestión de las tensiones entre la casa Blanca y Corea del sur pase a un segundo plano.

"Cualquiera que sea la situación en las relaciones entre Washington y Kiev, no puede afectar significativamente el nivel de ayuda militar, financiera y de resto. Sobre este establecimiento estadounidense, y existe un consenso en la sociedad. Donde suben las administraciones de ambos países: se ven obligados a trabajar juntos. Y Cuáles serán los requisitos después de la guerra, entonces ya veremos", señala el analista político Bortnik.

Sin embargo, según una fuente política, el final puede llegar antes.


----------



## Kreonte (9 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nunca te acostaras sin aprender algo nuevo ... Lo que viene a decir que si los ucros usan esas minas como bombas que se detonan a distancia son validas pero si las usan en la forma en la que es la gente la que las activa incumplen la convención. Pues habrá que ver el uso concreto que les dan o habrá que no verlo.



Pero alguno de los dos bandos ha respetado la convención?


----------



## niraj (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Octiubre si, pero de 1918. Las sanciones iban a derrocar a Putin en dos semanas...se equivocaron pero siguen con el mantenella y no enmendalla, menuda hostia se van a llevar.



Del mantenella y no enmendalla pasamos al mantenella y aumentalla
Los alemanes quieren emular a Pelosi










China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me





Los diputados del Bundestag alemán planean visitar Taiwán a principios de octubre

El diputado Socialdemócrata Holger Becker se ha convertido en el último político en anunciar planes para una visita en contra de las amenazas de China a los contactos con Taiwán.


----------



## VittorioValencia (9 Ago 2022)

Hasta ayer, asi venian los tiros, segun canal pro ruso:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)

*Ruso maricón se ríe de los franceses y de su idioma en Francia porque no pueden pronunciar la "r"*



Y luego tenemos a esta cerda en Alemania




Los orcos y su naturaleza violenta, desde bien jóvenes. Dos orcas adolescentes patean a una cría de 11 años


----------



## dabuti (9 Ago 2022)

Os recomiendo este mensaje desolador de un co combatiente ucraniano pegado por un forero.







Militar de UCRANIA DESESPERADO ante las pérdidas humanas y la falta de medios.


Fuente Ucra: SERHII HNEZDILOV un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ¡Necesitamos artillería! Haz sonar la alarma rota, mientras cubrimos a Pisky con nuestros cuerpos Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal en Pisky [un pueblo en las afueras...




www.burbuja.info







*SERHII HNEZDILOV un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
¡Necesitamos artillería! Haz sonar la alarma rota, mientras cubrimos a Pisky con nuestros cuerpos

Qué hay que perder, qué más me pueden quitar en el sexto día de mi infierno personal en Pisky [un pueblo en las afueras de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania], a un kilómetro de la primera calle del Donetsk ucraniano?

*Los cuerpos de los que eran más preciados para mí que la familia yacen allí, en el calor, en trincheras destrozadas por un calibre 152* [artillería de 152 mm].

Como he escrito antes, [hubo] *6.500 proyectiles por el maldito pueblo en menos de un día.

Ya han pasado seis días de esto, y no puedo imaginarme cómo ha sobrevivido incluso un pequeño número de nuestra infantería en esta embestida de fuego enemigo.*

No, no me estoy quejando.

De nuestro lado tenemos dos morteros, de calibre 82[-mm] y de calibre 120[-mm].

A veces dos cañones de artillería se despiertan y "estornudan" en la zona de Donetsk.

*Apenas podemos responder. No hay fuego de contrabatería en absoluto, el enemigo dispara proyectiles de artillería contra nuestras trincheras sin problemas, desmontando posiciones de hormigón muy fuertes en diez o veinte minutos, sin pausa y con un mínimo descanso, atravesando nuestra línea de defensa.*

Anteayer estaba arruinada [la línea de defensa], y la cargo *200 (soldados muertos) y 300 (soldados heridos)* fluía como un río. *No voy a publicar ninguna estadística, eso no está permitido en este país, pero no tienes ni idea del número y el porcentaje de pérdidas.

Esto es una jodida picadora de carne*, en la que el batallón se limita a contener la embestida con sus cuerpos.

Llevamos casi una semana esperando al menos algún tipo de ayuda que golpee la artillería del enemigo; estamos, repito, siendo disparados impunemente con todo lo que el sistema militar ruso tiene a su disposición. Sus aviones han trabajado hoy sobre nosotros.

Estoy orgulloso de los dirigentes del batallón que han permanecido aquí con nosotros. El comandante del batallón está con nosotros, todo el mundo está con nosotros; los conmocionados y los heridos leves del Cargo 300 son vendados y después de un par de horas vuelven a las posiciones, si se puede usar esa palabra para estos cráteres sin fondo.

Hay una guerra en marcha.

*Pero sin una lucha de contrabatería, se convierte en una picadora de carne sin sentido, donde una cantidad insana de nuestra infantería es molida en un día.*

¿Realmente quieres la verdad? Aquí está, la verdad desnuda.

La reserva va a la posición, ayudando a cubrir el avance, y en cinco minutos sólo uno de cada 15 de ellos está intacto.

Los cuerpos simplemente yacen allí. Si eres un herido leve del Cargo 300, tal vez tengas suerte, te esconderás y saldrás a pie, llegarás a los médicos.

Acabamos de llevarnos a un Cargo 300 herido. Gritó todo el camino, "¿Dónde está el apoyo? ¿Dónde está la artillería? ¿Por qué nos han abandonado? ¿Por qué nadie nos ha cubierto?"

No sé, amigo, por qué nadie nos cubrió... Grita, y yo me avergüenzo de seguir sano y salvo: me he ensordecido un par de veces, eso es todo.

He vomitado, luego he cagado, perdón, y he vuelto a la carga.

*Todas las reservas están jodidas, el equipo militar está en llamas, el enemigo se acerca y toma nuestras posiciones sin problemas tras otra descarga de artillería.*

Ahora mismo estamos perdiendo a Pisky. Todos nuestros recursos - humanos y materiales - están casi agotados.

*Denys -un tipo de Mariupol que me dijo: "Bueno, creo que Arestovych [Oleksii Arestovych, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente], pronto lo recuperaremos todo"- está muerto. Le hirieron dos veces, le vendamos allí mismo en la trinchera, y le dijimos: "Denchyk, vete a evacuar", pero él respondió: "Chicos, no os dejaré".*

Siguió disparando después de ser herido, tanto la primera como la segunda vez.

Todavía no nos hemos llevado su cuerpo. Está tendido con los brazos extendidos sobre las ruinas de Pisky, y su mirada está congelada. Pide venganza. ¿Cómo puedo rechazar su última petición? ¿Cómo podemos dejar a Den?

Dimka, sin embargo, creo que sobrevivió después de todo. Porque no podía morir: acababa de regresar del hospital, acababa de pedirle matrimonio a su novia.

Dicen que simplemente desapareció después de uno de los ataques. Se hundió en el suelo. Pero yo creo que fue un error y que está vivo. Tonta esperanza y expectativa.

*Sé que a mi país no le gusta pensar en voz alta.* Pero no me queda más remedio que elegir entre la "pobedobesie" (el frenesí de la victoria) y la "arestovshchyna" [las declaraciones de Oleksii Arestovych, el asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, a veces provocan discusiones en la comunidad ucraniana de los medios sociales y son calificadas de incoherentes]. *Hay que escuchar la verdad, no los susurros en la cocina.*

Por supuesto que me meteré en problemas por este post, porque ¿cómo puede el Estado mentir a sus propios ciudadanos?

*No me sorprendería que alguien me llamara hoy "agente del Kremlin" y dijera "Sirozha ha hablado del brillante plan para la victoria en el frente de Donetsk: pongamos su nombre en Myrotvorets [Peacemaker, un sitio web ucraniano que publica una lista continua (y a veces información personal) de personas que los autores consideran "enemigos de Ucrania"]".*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Os recomiendo este mensaje desolador de un co combatiente ucraniano pegado por un forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Es la táctica rusa en Siria, poco a poco y sin pausa…pueden pasar meses bombardeando una posición…


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Mira que andas perdido en la vida, y todo por no usar tu cabeza y fiarte de las profecías-chorradas de otros, hay que estar muy perdido para creer que Rusia invadirá Turquía, como si no tuviera cosas mejores que hacer o como si Rusia no tuviera ya suficientes problemas.



O territorio.
Tiene materia primas, energía, suelos fértiles, territorio para aburrir, lo único que pedía era que Ucrania fuese un colchón entre su país y la OTAN. Pero no, mejor para Europa era inmolarse ante el altar del dios dólar. Los muertos los pone Ucrania y en menos medida Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150599



Retrasada japuta... 
Como se le ocurre a Putin vender Gas e intentar cobrarlo, quien se ha creído.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)

Qué putapénicos son los orcos


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (9 Ago 2022)

La situación en la dirección Soledar
a finales del 8 de agosto de 2022

Las fuerzas aliadas están luchando en las afueras del este de Soledar y Bajmut (Artemivsk).

▪Continúan los enfrentamientos en las afueras del sureste de Soledar en el área de la planta KNAUF-Gypsum. El sexto regimiento de cosacos de las milicias populares de la LNR ha ocupado y ocupa parte del territorio de la empresa, repeliendo los contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Al noreste de Soledar, unidades de las milicias de la LNR han establecido control sobre las alturas cerca de Volodymyrivka y Stryapivka y avanzan en Yakovlivka.

▪Los combatientes de Wagner PMC están luchando en las afueras del este de Bajmut. Al sur, partes de las fuerzas aliadas luchan en las afueras del este de Kodema.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están desplegando fuerzas adicionales para mantener la línea Soledar-Bajmut desde Kramatorsk, Chasiv Yar, Zvanivka y otros asentamientos al sur de Siversk. Las fuerzas aliadas intentan aprovechar el debilitamiento de las posiciones del enemigo cerca de Siversk y han reanudado su ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Verkhn'okam'yanka, Ivano-Dar'ivka y Hryhorivka.





__





Cargando…






i.ibb.co


----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Vendió el país a cambio de una propiedad en Paris y una suculenta renta anual, pero vamos, necesariamente tuvo que ser bajo coacción. Aquí lo que llama la atención son las pocas pelotas del Fernando VII, que jamás debió abdicar, más vale honor sin cabeza que deshonor con cabeza.
> 
> Efectivamente, Fernando VII es el mayor hijodeputa (real y figurado) que ha gobernado España en muchos siglos, Después de llevar décadas muerto seguíamos sufriéndolo mediante las "Guerras Carlistas". Fue el mayor artífice de la ruina de España en el siglo XIX, la pérdida de América, el retraso industrial e ideológico de España, etc.



Efectivamente, casi todo lo que había intentado levantar Carlos III él se lo cargó.


----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto es similar a lo que hizo Zapatiestos no levantándose ante la bandera americana: un acto meramente escénico. Y luego siguió realizando la labor de destrucción de España, como sus amos anglosajones le habían ordenado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150266
> 
> ...



Discrepo en lo último. Habiéndose mostrado de forma recurrente la incapacidad, más que manifiesta, del pueblo español para elegir a sus dirigentes (sí, ya sé que la democracia occidental es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, creo en la democracia), prefiero que haya un rey. No me quiero imaginar a Iglesias, por poner a un ejemplo, de presidente de una república, estaría ahora negociando la indepedencia de Cataluña o la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla al moro. Venezuela a nuestro lado, sería una democracia avanzada.

Dicho esto, si yo fuese presidente del gobierno, a Felipe lo ponía enseguida a trabajar, concretamente, a patearse el planeta buscando contratos de exportación para las empresas españolas, y me suda la polla de que cogiese alguna comisión como hizo el padre, eso sí, mientras me traiga contratos o algún tipo de beneficio económico para el país.
Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace.


----------



## Artedi (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> El problema es que la imagen del régimen español si que importa no es solo hacer negocios porque si resulta que los españoles se dedican a molestar y meterse en donde no les incumbe les darán una soberana patada en el culo no por nada las cumbres iberoamericanas quedaron vacías.
> 
> 
> Las maduras no se quedaron en América fueron toditas para la metrópoli en los barcos de la flota de indias y no iba solo oro y plata venían también textiles, cacao, café azúcar, añil, pigmentos, cobre, cueros etc.
> ...



Y volvían desde España cosas como éstas (entre otras muchas de menor tamaño):


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Discrepo en lo último. Habiéndose mostrado de forma recurrente la incapacidad, más que manifiesta, del pueblo español para elegir a sus dirigentes (sí, ya sé que la democracia occidental es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, creo en la democracia), prefiero que haya un rey. No me quiero imaginar a Iglesias, por poner a un ejemplo, de presidente de una república, estaría ahora negociando la indepedencia de Cataluña o la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla al moro. Venezuela a nuestro lado, sería una democracia avanzada.
> 
> Dicho esto, si yo fuese presidente del gobierno, a Felipe lo ponía enseguida a trabajar, concretamente, a patearse el planeta buscando contratos de exportación para las empresas españolas, y me suda la polla de que cogiese alguna comisión como hizo el padre, eso sí, mientras me traiga contratos o algún tipo de beneficio económico para el país.
> Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace.



No soy anti-monárquico. Si es un buen rey, bienvenido sea. Mejor eso que una pléyade de políticos ladrones. Aunque la verdad, no es el sistema, son las personas. Al fin y al cabo, un sistema es como una máquina. Esta se compone de piezas, en este caso son las personas. Por muy bien que esté diseñada esta, si las piezas son defectuosas, la máquina no funcionará bien. Resumiendo, lo que tenemos es una crisis de valores. Esa es la clave de todo.

Respecto a lo del final opino igual. Si beneficia a España ¿qué hay de malo en que le beneficie a él? como dice la Biblia: 'no le pondrás bozal al buey que trilla'.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No soy anti-monárquico. Si es un buen rey, bienvenido sea. Mejor eso que una pléyade de políticos ladrones. Aunque la verdad, no es el sistema, son las personas. Al fin y al cabo, un sistema es como una máquina. Esta se compone de piezas, en este caso son las personas. Por muy bien que esté diseñada esta, si las piezas son defectuosas, la máquina no funcionará bien. Resumiendo, lo que tenemos es una crisis de valores. Esa es la clave de todo.
> 
> Respecto a lo del final opino igual. Si beneficia a España ¿qué hay de malo en que le beneficie a él? como dice la Biblia: 'no le pondrás bozal al buey que trilla'.



Hombres simples, ideas simples.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Ago 2022)

Suspendido el transporte de petróleo por tansneft a Chequia, Hungría y Eslovenia debido a que no puede pagar a Rusia por las sanciones, no un tiro sino un Himars al pie.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica de IV generación, poco a poco, los asiáticos van apartando a Europa occidental…
China’s exports to Russia soar – data
Shipments jumped more than 20% in July from a year earlier in dollar terms, according to customs authority








China’s exports to Russia soar – data


Chinese exports to Russia grew robustly in July after four months of decline, customs data shows




www.rt.com





Los BRICS son autosuficientes, por mucho que duela…


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Al cerdo sudoroso le quedan dias:
¡El ex oficial de inteligencia de los Estados Unidos habló sobre el posible final trágico de Zelensky! Volodymyr Zelensky abandonará Ucrania o morirá a manos de los propios ucranianos, según el ex oficial de inteligencia estadounidense Scott Ritter.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*El Gobierno polaco insinúa que Amnistía Internacional está influenciada políticamente por Rusia.*
El viceministro polaco de Asuntos Exteriores, Marcin Przydacz, insinuó que la ONG Amnistía Internacional (AI), blanco de críticas en los últimos días por su informe sobre *Ucrania*, está influida políticamente por *Rusia*.

"Creo que, para todos los activistas en Polonia y en el mundo entero que tienen intenciones sinceras, es hora de reflexionar si Amnistía Internacional es una institución adecuada," afirmó el viceministro en declaraciones a la televisión pública polaca.

"En mi opinión, no es creíble, está ideologizada y creo que merece la pena investigar las influencias políticas e ideológicas procedentes de la frontera oriental en esta organización," agregó.


----------



## Snowball (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Al cerdo sudoroso le quedan dias:
> ¡El ex oficial de inteligencia de los Estados Unidos habló sobre el posible final trágico de Zelensky! Volodymyr Zelensky abandonará Ucrania o morirá a manos de los propios ucranianos, según el ex oficial de inteligencia estadounidense Scott Ritter.



El final que a todo espia/marioneta le suele llegar...

Una vez hecho su trabajo, se eliminan las pruebas


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Suspendido el transporte de petróleo por tansneft a Chequia, Hungría y Eslovenia debido a que no puede pagar a Rusia por las sanciones, no un tiro sino un Himars al pie.



Edito y amplio. el que dice que no puede pagar a Rusia es Ukrtransnafta (Ucraniana) que es la que dice que no puede pagar a Rusia por las sanciones.

Los ucranianos buscando amigos.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Los rusos amenazan con volar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia minada.*

En su declaración, el jefe de las fuerzas de defensa radiológica, química y biológica de la Federación Rusa, el mayor general Valeriy Vasiliev, quien actualmente comanda la guarnición de la ZNPP, dijo que "aquí habrá tierra rusa o un desierto abrasado". informa Energoatom.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Edito y amplio. el que dice que no puede pagar a Rusia es Ukrtransnafta (Ucraniana) que es la que dice que no puede pagar a Rusia por las sanciones.
> 
> Los ucranianos buscando amigos.



Me he perdido, ¿Los ucranianos no pagan y los checos y hungaros se joden? ¿va por ahí?


----------



## Adriano II (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No soy anti-monárquico. Si es un buen rey, bienvenido sea.



Y si te toca un subnormal, o un demente, o un sicópata o todo ello a la vez ???


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Las SS estonias sacando la patita:
Visitar Europa es un privilegio, no un derecho humano y es hora de que Europa detenga el turismo desde Rusia ahora - PM estonio Kaja Kallas.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Parolin, secretario de Estado del Vaticano: "No se puede pedir a la persona atacada que entregue las armas"*
En la guerra entre *Rusia* y *Ucrania*, como en todos los conflictos, "el desarme es la única respuesta adecuada y decisiva" pero "no me parece correcto pedir al agredido que deponga las armas y no pedir, en primer lugar, a los que están atacando». Así lo ha asegurado el cardenal secretario de Estado del Vaticano *Pietro Parolin* en una entrevista con _Limes_, interviniendo claramente en el debate sobre el suministro de armas.

"En cuanto al uso de las armas", precisa Parolin, "el catecismo de la Iglesia católica prevé la legítima defensa*. *Los pueblos tienen derecho a defenderse si son atacados".


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Nuevo anatema uropedo: "Opiniones seriamente preocupantes"


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Las aerolíneas rusas comienzan a desmantelar aviones por piezas debido a la imposibilidad de comprar piezas.*
Aeroflot y otras aerolíneas rusas sancionadas por la* guerra en Ucrania* han comenzado a desmantelar algunos aviones para piezas debido a la imposibilidad de comprar piezas, según informa Reuters, citando cuatro fuentes en la industria de la aviación.

Uno de los interlocutores de la agencia precisó que al menos un avión ruso Sukhoi Superjet 100, así como un Airbus A350, ambos operados por Aeroflot, ahora están siendo desmantelados.

Según estimaciones de Reuters, basadas en datos de Flightradar24, unos 50 aviones de Aeroflot no han volado desde finales de julio, esto es el 15% de su flota. La agencia señaló que tres de los siete Airbus A350 operados por Aeroflot, incluido uno que actualmente se está desmontando, no han despegado durante unos tres meses.


----------



## kelden (9 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Discrepo en lo último. Habiéndose mostrado de forma recurrente la incapacidad, más que manifiesta, del pueblo español para elegir a sus dirigentes (sí, ya sé que la democracia occidental es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, creo en la democracia), prefiero que haya un rey. No me quiero imaginar a Iglesias, por poner a un ejemplo, de presidente de una república, estaría ahora negociando la indepedencia de Cataluña o la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla al moro. Venezuela a nuestro lado, sería una democracia avanzada.
> 
> Dicho esto, si yo fuese presidente del gobierno, a Felipe lo ponía enseguida a trabajar, concretamente, a patearse el planeta buscando contratos de exportación para las empresas españolas, y me suda la polla de que cogiese alguna comisión como hizo el padre, eso sí, mientras me traiga contratos o *algún tipo de beneficio económico para el país.*
> Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace.



O sea ... que lo pondrías de viajante de ACS o Repsol, no? Coño ... pues que le pague el sueldo ACS o Repsol que son los que se benefician de sus gestiones, no?

Lo dicho ... en el escudo de los yankis un buitre, en el de los alemanes una rata y en el de los españoles un burro ....


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Lo acabo de pillar:


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Si a Rusia le da por provocar un desastre nuclear es cuando ya otros países entrarían directamente en el conflicto. Todo es palabrería.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
34min

“Dejen de emitir visas de turista a los rusos. ¡Visitar Europa es un privilegio, no un derecho humano!”. La primer ministro estonio, Kaja Kallas, pidió a otros países de la UE que no emitan visas de entrada a turistas de Rusia.


Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
23min

*"Mierda nazi" - Medvedev *sobre la declaración de la primer ministro de Estonia


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
27min

Bloomberg: Boris Johnson no es recibido en Varsovia porque el primer ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki "no tiene tiempo"


----------



## Praktica (9 Ago 2022)

*Los mitos sobre la superioridad de las armas occidentales son disipados por la operación rusa*

Hoy, 13: 26




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru






El observador militar Mikhail Khodaryonok desacredita el mito del cacareado western armas, que resultó no ser tan formidable como afirmaron en Kyiv. Al principio, los planes para obtener la superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el campo de batalla gracias a los "invulnerables" Bayraktars y las poderosas jabalinas colapsaron, cree el experto. Después del turno, llegaron otros "regalos occidentales": los cañones autopropulsados alemanes PzH-2000 y los obuses autopropulsados polacos KRAB, cuyas características técnicas resultaron ser completamente diferentes de las indicadas en las descripciones.

Según nuestros artilleros, los cañones autopropulsados polacos resultaron ser cañones de largo alcance solo en papel. Con un campo de tiro declarado de 30 kilómetros con proyectiles Cangrejo convencionales, se utilizan desde distancias la mitad de eso: 15, en el mejor de los casos, 17 kilómetros. Esto facilita su destrucción en el marco de un combate de contrabatería con casi cualquier tipo de artillería aliada.

No todo está bien con los "Cangrejos" y con la cadencia de tiro. Según los datos técnicos, deberían ser seis disparos por minuto, pero en la práctica, los ucranianos logran disparar no más de tres y, a veces, incluso un disparo. Tal densidad de fuego no nos permite hablar de la supresión de las posiciones enemigas.

Y con la cantidad de asistencia occidental prometida, todo resultó no ser muy bueno. Los polacos prometieron a Kyiv el suministro de sesenta "Cangrejos", pero en realidad solo proporcionaron 18 instalaciones. Si el resto será entregado es una gran pregunta.

Zelensky realmente esperaba que los cañones autopropulsados M777, M109, los obuses PzH-2000 y KRAB permitieran a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no solo igualar el equilibrio de fuerzas en el frente, sino incluso lanzar una contraofensiva. En realidad, esto no sucedió. Las fuerzas aliadas tienen una ventaja de cinco veces y, en algunas áreas, de veinte veces en artillería sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además, el enemigo no tiene suficientes municiones y las propias armas extranjeras fallan demasiado rápido debido al uso intensivo. O simplemente son destruidos por nuestra artillería y VKS.

La superioridad de Rusia en potencia de fuego anuló cualquier ayuda militar. Las canciones sobre el indestructible "wunderwaffe" occidental en idioma ucraniano se están desvaneciendo gradualmente.
- concluye Khodaryonok.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Rusia comienza a desmantelar aviones de pasajeros en busca de piezas a raíz de las sanciones.*

Las aerolíneas rusas, incluida la estatal Aeroflot (AFLT.MM), están desguazando aviones para asegurarse las piezas de repuesto que ya no pueden comprar en el extranjero debido a las sanciones occidentales, según dijeron a Reuters cuatro fuentes del sector.

Las medidas están en consonancia con el consejo que el gobierno de Rusia dio en junio para que las aerolíneas utilicen algunos aviones para obtener piezas, con el fin de garantizar que el resto de los aviones fabricados en el extranjero puedan seguir volando al menos hasta 2025.

Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia tras el envío de sus tropas a Ucrania a finales de febrero han impedido a sus aerolíneas obtener piezas de repuesto o someterse a mantenimiento en Occidente.

Los expertos en aviación han dicho que es probable que las aerolíneas rusas empiecen a sacar piezas de sus aviones para mantenerlos en condiciones de volar, pero estos son los primeros ejemplos detallados.

Al menos un Sukhoi Superjet 100 de fabricación rusa y un Airbus A350, ambos operados por Aeroflot, están actualmente en tierra y siendo desmontados, dijo una fuente familiarizada con el asunto.

La fuente declinó ser identificada debido a lo delicado del asunto.

El Airbus A350 es casi nuevo, dijo la fuente.

La mayor parte de la flota rusa de aviones está formada por aviones de pasajeros occidentales.

El equipo se ha tomado de un par de Boeing 737 y Airbus A320 de Aeroflot, ya que la compañía necesita más piezas de repuesto de esos modelos para sus otros Boeing 737 y Airbus A320, dijo la fuente.

El Ministerio de Transporte de Rusia y Aeroflot no respondieron a las solicitudes de comentarios.

https://www.reuters.com/business/aer...te-2022-08-08/


----------



## frangelico (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las aerolíneas rusas comienzan a desmantelar aviones por piezas debido a la imposibilidad de comprar piezas.*
> Aeroflot y otras aerolíneas rusas sancionadas por la* guerra en Ucrania* han comenzado a desmantelar algunos aviones para piezas debido a la imposibilidad de comprar piezas, según informa Reuters, citando cuatro fuentes en la industria de la aviación.
> 
> Uno de los interlocutores de la agencia precisó que al menos un avión ruso Sukhoi Superjet 100, así como un Airbus A350, ambos operados por Aeroflot, ahora están siendo desmantelados.
> ...



Cuando acucie la falta de repuestos o China le envía, que es donde se fabrican, o cortan el uranio a USA y veremos si le levantan esas sanciones o paran sus nucleares en pleno otoño/invierno


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Ago 2022)

@Eslacaña, post: 41948335, member: 4595"]
Discrepo en lo último. Habiéndose mostrado de forma recurrente la incapacidad, más que manifiesta, del pueblo español para elegir a sus dirigentes (sí, ya sé que la democracia occidental es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, creo en la democracia), prefiero que haya un rey. No me quiero imaginar a Iglesias, por poner a un ejemplo, de presidente de una república, estaría ahora negociando la indepedencia de Cataluña o la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla al moro. Venezuela a nuestro lado, sería una democracia avanzada.

*Cuando dice incapacidad manifiesta imagino que se está refiriendo usted a que los españoles no han podido refrendar la Monarquia. es decir, votar si la queríamos o no, como forma institucional de Estado. habiendo el Caudillo dejado el tema bien atado. Las Constituciones son independientes del modelo de Estado, sea republicano o monarquico, aai que cualquier negociación pasa por el Congreso. Lo demas son sueños húmedos, como que en esta Monarquia Iglesias secuestrata al Rey y le obligara a firmar lo que sea . En la ciencia ficcion politica todo es posible.Pero lo reamente IMPORTANTE es que el pueblo sea soberano para elegir libremente si quiere o no monarquía*

Dicho esto, si yo fuese presidente del gobierno, a Felipe lo ponía enseguida a trabajar, concretamente, a patearse el planeta buscando contratos de exportación para las empresas españolas, y me suda la polla de que cogiese alguna comisión como hizo el padre, eso sí, mientras me traiga contratos o algún tipo de beneficio económico para el país.
Gato blanco, gato negro, lo importante es que cace.

*Ya le han dejado claro que deje la corona y que se pase a la privada sin morosos ni canosos, pero de corrupcion ya hemos tragado bastante como para decir : Delenda est monarchia, pero estamos bajo el yugo de la élite florentina

¡Joder mira que esta plagada burbuja de CM de Casa Real con peazo nomina!*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*La inteligencia británica señala que Rusia no puede asegurar avances más sustanciales en el Donetsk*
El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha afirmado en su última actualización que, aunque el asalto de *Rusia* a Bakhmut en la región de *Donetsk* "ha sido su eje más exitoso" durante los últimos 30 días, sus tropas solo lograron avanzar unos 10 kilómetros durante este tiempo.

En otras áreas del Donbás, sus fuerzas no han avanzado más de 3 kilómetros durante el mismo período de 30 días, que es "casi con seguridad mucho menos de lo planeado", dijo el ministerio.

"A pesar de su continuo uso intensivo de artillería en estas áreas, *Rusia* no ha podido generar infantería de combate capaz en cantidades suficientes para asegurar avances más sustanciales".


----------



## Elimina (9 Ago 2022)

Vaya, esto estaba en el suelo


----------



## Octubrista (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> El problema es que la imagen del régimen español si que importa no es solo hacer negocios porque si resulta que los españoles se dedican a molestar y meterse en donde no les incumbe les darán una soberana patada en el culo no por nada las cumbres iberoamericanas quedaron vacías.
> 
> 
> Las maduras no se quedaron en América fueron toditas para la metrópoli en los barcos de la flota de indias y no iba solo oro y plata venían también textiles, cacao, café azúcar, añil, pigmentos, cobre, cueros etc.
> ...



¿No ha oído hablar del comercio?

Desde Europa, no sólo desde España, regresaba a América mucha mercancía, y materiales, desde el mercurio de las minas de Almadén (se exportaba a América y era imprescindible para la siderurgia americana de entonces), hasta muchas manufacturas de muchos puntos de Europa.

Encontrar en muchos edificios públicos, y viviendas de notables, cristales de Bohemia, porcelanas, cuberterías, cristalerías, etc, procedentes de España, o lo que hoy es Italia, etc, era habitual.

Aún hoy hay talleres en España, Italia a los que llegan colecciones artísticas de países de América Latina (de particulares casi siempre) para ser restaurados.

Todo aquello era consecuencia del comercio, y como todo flujo comercial, se pagaba.

La idea esa de que España se llevaba "cosas" de América, sin más, es torticera, y una manipulación interesada.

En el Archivo General de Indias, en Sevilla, de forma casi obsesiva, se concentró la documentación de todo ese comercio, al menos lo que no se perdió.

Unos productos iban, otros venían, mercantilismo.

Y no sólo mercantilismo, hubo innumerables aportaciones de españoles que llevaron las tecnologías más destacadas del momento a los Virreinatos, porque en sus mentes era lo mismo que hacerlo en Granada, Málaga, Santander, etc, y allá donde llegaron, siguieron desarrollando esa tecnología.

Hay cientos de casos ( en muchos campos, arquitectura, construcción naval, ingeniería, etc) como el del metalurgista *Bartolomé de Medina *que me viene a la mente, que sus aportaciones las llevó a México, donde murió.

Casos así eran impensables en el mundo anglosajón que impedía a los propios británicos sacar tecnologías, maquinaria, a los territorios que controlaban (para impedir su desarrollo).

El concepto de España siempre fue considerar esos territorios y sus ciudadanos, con el mismo derecho y obligaciones que otros territorios y ciudadanos peninsulares.

... Luego llegaron las forjas de sentimientos nacionalistas de las caciques de turno repartidos por América Latina; las divisiones (casi siempre alentadas por el mundo anglo, como en América Central respecto a México, o casos como el de Panamá, Uruguay, etc).

...Y ahora llega el "indigenismo".

La táctica siempre es la misma, la división, y con ello conseguir debilitar y someter a las poblaciones, aprovechando el sentimentalismo y apelando a lo emocional.

Este es el hilo de la crisis de Ucrania y Rusia, veo similitudes con algunos episodios históricos que he expuesto.

En muchos casos, es exactamente la misma historia, explotar el beneficio de enfrentar a pueblos hermanos.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuando acucie la falta de repuestos o China le envía, que es donde se fabrican, o cortan el uranio a USA y veremos si le levantan esas sanciones o paran sus nucleares en pleno otoño/invierno



A mí me ha dicho un pajarito que les siguen llegando repuestos, componentes. Lo que diga Reuters, con pinzas. Porque estos tres años ellos y otros plumillas nos han bombardeado con una pandemia provocada por un virus que es terrible, con que las vacunas contra ese virus son seguras, con que hay una emergencia climática, con que los LGBTQ+ están poco menos que perseguidos en Occidente, y con demás mierdas.

Había "expertos" que en primavera afirmaban que este verano los aviones comerciales rusos ya no estarían volando. Y he montado en cuatro de ellos este mes pasado.

Yo a los periodistas los pondría a picar carbón en los pozos de la Cuenca hasta que cayesen de culo. Que hagan algo útil para la sociedad.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cuando acucie la falta de repuestos o China le envía, que es donde se fabrican, o cortan el uranio a USA y veremos si le levantan esas sanciones o paran sus nucleares en pleno otoño/invierno



Y los coches sin airbag

Pero, eh! Que las sanciones no tienes repercusión. 

Ojalá coman basura durante décadas, y todo apunta a que si .


----------



## dabuti (9 Ago 2022)

VEO EL BARCO DE VUELTA AGAIN.

NO ENCUENTRAN COMPRADOR.................











El primer barco que sale de Ucrania con grano no encuentra comprador: fracasa su venta al Líbano


El comprador "final" en el Líbano "rechazó aceptar el cargamento" a bordo del "Razoni" debido al "retraso" en la entrega de la mercancía, inicialmente prevista para hace "más de cinco meses" | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y si te toca un subnormal, o un demente, o un sicópata o todo ello a la vez ???



Eso tiene remedio. Cuantos reyes no han sufrido un accidente inexplicable. Además hablamos de una monarquía parlamentaria no de una monarquía absolutista.
Y tal como está el patio, a Felipe lo mandas por el mundo de comercial y el tío, con tal de guardarle a la hija el trono, anda que no iba a moverse. Pero en estes país lo que nos va es discutir sobre el sexo de los ángeles. De las pocas que envidio a los anglos, es su pragmatismo.
Los ingleses, sin ir más lejos hasta hacen negocio con la muerte de Lady Di. Me gustaría saber cuantos impuestos habrá recaudado el fisco inglés con todos los souvenirs, libros, visitas, etc...
Y si algún día la peña quiere república, pues nada. Eso sí, quiero una república presidencialista estilo Francia o EEUU, no una figurativa como Alemania, porque para eso me quedo con la monarquía.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

El nuevo orden de Europa:_ “Me llamaron cerda rusa, prostituta rusa. No tengo manera de defenderme en la corte. Y nadie en Austria tendrá el coraje de defenderme ”, - _


ex ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Austria, Karin Kneissl. Putin fue a su boda


----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Eslacaña, post: 41948335, member: 4595"]
> Discrepo en lo último. Habiéndose mostrado de forma recurrente la incapacidad, más que manifiesta, del pueblo español para elegir a sus dirigentes (sí, ya sé que la democracia occidental es el menos malo de los sistemas políticos, creo en la democracia), prefiero que haya un rey. No me quiero imaginar a Iglesias, por poner a un ejemplo, de presidente de una república, estaría ahora negociando la indepedencia de Cataluña o la entrega de Ceuta y Melilla al moro. Venezuela a nuestro lado, sería una democracia avanzada.
> 
> *Cuando dice incapacidad manifiesta imagino que se está refiriendo usted a que los españoles no han podido refrendar la Monarquia. es decir, votar si la queríamos o no, como forma institucional de Estado. habiendo el Caudillo dejado el tema bien atado. Las Constituciones son independientes del modelo de Estado, sea republicano o monarquico, aai que cualquier negociación pasa por el Congreso. Lo demas son sueños húmedos, como que en esta Monarquia Iglesias secuestrata al Rey y le obligara a firmar lo que sea . En la ciencia ficcion politica todo es posible.Pero lo reamente IMPORTANTE es que el pueblo sea soberano para elegir libremente si quiere o no monarquía*
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Si tú lo dices... Solo una cosa, mejora al hacer el quote, porque lía bastante leer tus respuestas y opiniones, las cuales son bienvenidas y respetadas por mi parte.


----------



## Eslacaña (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> VEO EL BARCO DE VUELTA AGAIN.
> 
> NO ENCUENTRAN COMPRADOR.................
> 
> ...



También el libanés podría haber descolgado un teléfono y avisarlo.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y los coches sin airbag
> 
> Pero, eh! Que las sanciones no tienes repercusión.
> 
> Ojalá coman basura durante décadas, y todo apunta a que si .



Si os creéis todo lo que dice la prensa, a estas alturas de la vida... Eso lo explica todo.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Es una salvajada, son cifras brutales y que no pueden mantener. 

En cuanto se les acabe la morralla vieja y drogadicta que han reclutado estos dos meses, veo la cabeza del hijoPutin comenzando los preparativos para independizarse del resto de su cuerpo.


----------



## Expected (9 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y si te toca un subnormal, o un demente, o un sicópata o todo ello a la vez ???



Garzón, Montero, Monedero, Echenique, Iglesias....si los tenemos todos toditos.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si os creéis todo lo que dice la prensa, a estas alturas de la vida... Eso lo explica todo.



Si te parece nos creemos lo que nos diga el hijoPutin y su camarilla??????


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me he perdido, ¿Los ucranianos no pagan y los checos y hungaros se joden? ¿va por ahí?



Si, los ucranianos dicen que debido a las sanciones no admiten a pago el uso de su oleoducto, dicho de otro modo:

Los checos, eslovenos y húngaros pagan el petróleo a Ucrania.
Los ucranianos dicen que no pueden cobrar el uso de oleoductos por las sanciones y de paso se quedan con lo que han pagado los otros tres.

Los rusos ni pueden cobrar el petróleo, ni pagar el uso del oleoducto, es lo que entiendo.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Ago 2022)

Así llevan más de una semana, cada día una mascletá, no hay ejercito que lo resista:

_Los círculos con bombas cayendo son bombardeos rusos, los fusiles ofensivas rusas_


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

HOY....


----------



## Xan Solo (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Os recomiendo este mensaje desolador de un co combatiente ucraniano pegado por un forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Ese texto ya ha aparecido por aquí... por cierto, al principio hablaba de 4500 proyectiles. A quién le interesa la exageración?


----------



## Artedi (9 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Eso tiene remedio. Cuantos reyes no han sufrido un accidente inexplicable. Además hablamos de una monarquía parlamentaria no de una monarquía absolutista.



Luis de Baviera, Pablo I de Rusia, etc etc.



Eslacaña dijo:


> Los ingleses, sin ir más lejos hasta hacen negocio con la muerte de Lady Di. Me gustaría saber cuantos impuestos habrá recaudado el fisco inglés con todos los souvenirs, libros, visitas, etc...



Recuerdo con cariño cuando los ingleses pensaron en hacer un parque temático sobre Lady Di y su muerte. Los de El Jueves hicieron una viñeta gloriosa con una perspectiva de cómo podría ser el parque. Destacaba una atracción de autos de choque, en la cual habían unas columnas de hormigón, instaladas aleatoriamente en la pista. Sobre el techo de los autos de choque, estaba colocado un rótulo fluorescente de colores chillones donde se leía "What a milk!"

Disculpen el offtopic.









Outrage as theme park ride based on Princess Diana's death opens


The creator insists it is not in poor taste




www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> ¿No ha oído hablar del comercio?
> 
> Desde Europa, no sólo desde España, regresaba a América mucha mercancía, y materiales, desde el mercurio de las minas de Almadén (se exportaba a América y era imprescindible para la siderurgia americana de entonces), hasta muchas manufacturas de muchos puntos de Europa.
> 
> ...



Si los pueblos hermanos se acaban enfrentando, debe de ser que entre ellos existen relaciones de dominación que crean contradicciones que finalmente estallan cuando no se pueden resolver de otra forma. Puede que esos enfrentamientos entre hermanos sean aprovechados por las demás potencias para mejorar su posición, lo que a su vez crea nuevas relaciones de dominación y nuevas contradicciones.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Matanzas, Cuba


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

Ese texto ya ha aparecido por aquí... por cierto, al principio hablaba de 4500 proyectiles. A quién le interesa la exageración?
[/QUOTE]
Después de 1000 sobre una posición, exagerar o no es lo de menos. La posición es una trituradora de carne.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Matanzas, Cuba



Un rayo....desde Gakona.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Imagen única de un impacto exitoso de un dron Lancet ruso sobre un M109A3 155mm SAU ucraniano en movimiento suministrado desde Noruega (fuente identificada erróneamente como un PzH 2000 alemán).

Como consecuencia del impacto, la tripulación herida abandona apresuradamente la unidad dañada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

El 6º regimiento del ejército del LNR ha confirmado desde el terreno que ha asaltado la fábrica KNAUF de Soledar y parte de sus alrededores. El establecimiento del control sobre la planta complicará la posición de las fuerzas de las AFU que defienden en Bakhmutskoye, que está siendo asaltada por el PMC de Wagner









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

El informe matutino del Ministerio de Defensa. 09.08.2022

De interés:
1. 2 M777 más destruidos.
2. Un puesto de mando de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana enterrado cerca de Vinnytsia fue destruido (aquí es donde volaron varios misiles el otro día).
3. Un batallón de la 14ª Brigada AFU perdió 340 hombres muertos y heridos en 24 horas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Pérdidas y huida de mercenarios de Ucrania - información del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

Polonia sigue siendo el líder en el índice de desgaste de mercenarios, con 99 muertos y 146 combatientes que se marchan;

Un total de 175 "soldados de fortuna" han llegado a Ucrania en las últimas semanas, entre ellos 81 combatientes procedentes de Georgia;

Se han eliminado otros 36 mercenarios de Canadá, 33 de Rumanía y 21 de Estados Unidos;

‼La destrucción de 335 mercenarios ha sido confirmada;

A otros 389 combatientes abandonaron el territorio ucraniano por su cuenta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Hubo llegadas al aeródromo de Novofedorovka. Todavía no está claro de dónde proceden.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Las consecuencias de los ataques a Novofederyka. Se informa de cuatro explosiones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Potentes explosiones e incendios en un aeródromo militar en Novofedorovka, Crimea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

El ciclo Bayraktar en la naturaleza

Occidente da a Ucrania un nuevo tramo.
Ucrania paga a Turquía.
Turquía construye una fábrica de drones.
Rusia lo bombardea.
Occidente da a Ucrania un nuevo tramo.
Ucrania paga a Turquía.
Turquía está construyendo una fábrica de drones.
Rusia lo bombardea...

etc. etc.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si os creéis todo lo que dice la prensa, a estas alturas de la vida... Eso lo explica todo.



Ni de la prensa ni de un "forero x", es imposible saber y conocer la realidad de millones de personas


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Las tropas aliadas asaltan la fábrica KNAUF y varias calles de Soledar

En las calles de la ciudad se libran batallas, con tanques y artillería que golpean las defensas de los combatientes ucranianos. Cazas de la PMC Wagner asaltan la cercana Bakhmutskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han recibido un lote de vehículos blindados Kirpi de fabricación turca, 50 de los cuales ya están en el frente, ha declarado un diputado del partido gobernante Siervo del Pueblo, Yuriy Misyagin.
Antes de esto, aparecieron en Internet imágenes de Kirpi en Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## dabuti (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Con 10 muertos de 21 mercenarios españoles, tenemos el dudoso honor de ser el país con más muertos con casi el 50%.

¿Se sabe algo de Turbito el nazi?


----------



## Argentium (9 Ago 2022)

Recupera hoy precio el petróleo por *titulares que sugieren que el operador de oleoductos de Ucrania, UkrTransNafta, ha dejado de bombear petróleo ruso a través del territorio del país a clientes de Europa central, en lo que sería una inesperada escalada del conflicto energético entre Rusia y sus vecinos europeos.*

Los titulares sugerirían que la frustración ucraniana por las continuas compras europeas de combustible ruso -que, según dice, ayuda a financiar la guerra- ha hervido. La medida llega un día después de que la administración Biden aprobara otros 1.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar para Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Nagorno-Karabakh On August 8, 2022 (Map Update)


The Azerbaijani Army captured mount Qirxqiz in the north of Lachin; The Azerbaijani MOD issued a statement accusing Armenian forces...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Nagorno-Karabaj el 8 de agosto de 2022







 El ejército azerbaiyano capturó el monte Qirxqiz en el norte de Lachin;
 El Ministerio de Defensa azerbaiyano emitió un comunicado en el que acusaba a las fuerzas armenias de violar el alto el fuego en Karabaj;
 El ejército azerbaiyano violó el alto el fuego disparando armas pequeñas de diverso calibre en algunas direcciones de Karabaj, según el Ministerio de Defensa de Artsaj.


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Paso al hilo principal respuesta a pifiado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MPAIAC eran la CIA. Cuando España entró en la OTAN desaparecieron. La amenaza de perder Canarias era muy real.


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No es muy congruente, pero bueno, dice lo que le mandan sus amos. No engaña a nadie desde hace años.



Desde que era progre y vomitaba odio contra Serbia y Yugoslavia en el pis, periódico en el que fue nada menos que jefe de opinión.


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

*¿Estados Unidos prohibirá a Rusia acudir a la asamblea las Naciones Unidas?*

Parece que Rusia ha presentado otro desafío institucional directo al Imperio USAno : 
Lavrov ha sido nombrado para encabezar la delegación rusa en la AGNU junto con 
el diputado Leonid Slutsky, que preside el Comité de Exteriores de la Duma.

El caso es que, 'casualmente', ambos están sancionados por la metropoli imperial
y existen requisitos muy específicos para que EE.UU. actúe como nación anfitriona 
de la ONU, muchos de los cuales ya se los ha pasado por el forro. 

La especulación va de que se generará una crisis que obligará a la ONU a tener
que cambiar de sede... Buen movimiento y veremos como responde EEUU.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Os recomiendo este mensaje desolador de un co combatiente ucraniano pegado por un forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Es la realidad de esta guerra. Eso es lo que tendrían que informar los medios. 
El resto es propaganda pro anglo-ukra o retardeds que no se enteran.


----------



## ZARGON (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (9 Ago 2022)

El invierno cada día más cerca... 

*El operador del oleoducto eslovaco Transpetrol: podemos confirmar la suspensión de los flujos del oleoducto Druzhba a través de Eslovaquia*
15:09 || 09/08/2022


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

The Masque of Pandora


What happens when people awake to the deceit of Totalitarian-Lite posing as liberty and individualism (let alone democracy)? Well, this piece is from the leading…




www.strategic-culture.org





La Máscara de Pandora


(Trad. Google)
08/08/2022

por Alastair Crooke 



*¿Qué sucede cuando la gente se despierta ante el engaño del Totalitarian-Lite haciéndose pasar por la libertad y el individualismo (y mucho menos la democracia)?*

Bueno, este artículo es de la revista líder del Establishment de la Anglosphere, vinculada al Estado Profundo, el _Daily Telegraph_ :

_"Este es el verano antes de la tormenta. No se equivoquen, con los precios de la energía a punto de subir a niveles sin precedentes, nos acercamos a uno de los terremotos geopolíticos más grandes en décadas. Es probable que las convulsiones resultantes sean de un orden de magnitud mucho mayor que las que siguieron al colapso financiero de 2008, que provocó protestas que culminaron en el Movimiento Occupy y la Primavera Árabe..._​ 
_"La carnicería ya ha llegado al mundo en desarrollo, con cortes de energía desde Cuba hasta Sudáfrica. Sri Lanka es solo uno de una cascada de países de bajos ingresos donde los líderes se enfrentan a ser expulsados del poder en un ignominioso estallido de sequías de petróleo e impagos de préstamos._​ 
_"Pero Occidente no va a escapar de este Armagedón. De hecho, en muchos sentidos, parece destinado a ser su epicentro, y Gran Bretaña, su Zona Cero. En Europa y América, se está desmoronando un sistema de élite tecnocrático construido sobre la mitología y la autocomplacencia. Su fábula fundacional, que profetizó el glorioso enredo de los estados nacionales en el gobierno mundial y las cadenas de suministro, se ha transformado en una parábola de los peligros de la globalización._​ 
_"Esta vez, las élites no pueden eludir la responsabilidad por las consecuencias de sus errores fatales... En pocas palabras, el emperador está desnudo: el Establishment simplemente no tiene un mensaje para los votantes frente a las dificultades. La única visión para el futuro que puede conjurar es Net Zero, una agenda distópica que lleva las políticas de sacrificio de austeridad y financiarización de la economía mundial a nuevas alturas. Pero es un programa perfectamente lógico para una élite que se ha desquiciado del mundo real"._​ 
Sí, la esfera occidental se ha vuelto tan propensa a una desorientación 'alucinante' (como se pretendía), a través de la lluvia constante de etiquetas de desinformación, adheridas al azar a cualquier cosa que critique el 'mensaje uniforme', y por mentiras escandalosas y obvias, que una mayoría en el mundo occidental ha comenzado a cuestionar sus propios niveles de cordura y los que los rodean.

En su desconcierto, han llegado a ver el 'mensaje' de la política sacrificial y la financiarización de absolutamente todo como 'perfectamente racional'. Han quedado indefensos, inmóviles en una telaraña. Embrujado.

_"Cuando uso una palabra", dijo Humpty Dumpty en un tono bastante despectivo,_​ 
_"significa exactamente lo que yo elijo que signifique, ni más ni menos"._​ 
_"La pregunta es", dijo Alicia, "si puedes hacer que las palabras signifiquen tantas cosas diferentes"._​ 
_"La pregunta es", dijo Humpty Dumpty, "quién será el amo, eso es todo"._​ 
_( A través del espejo_ de Lewis Carroll )​ 
Sí, la Llamada de Sirena de la Bestia es para que la política de sacrificio caiga sobre la gente, mientras que los jinetes de la Guerra y la Pandemia gritan que se acerca una hora apocalíptica. Podemos llamarlo un síndrome colectivo, similar a la locura de las brujas de los siglos XIV al XVII, pero hoy, el fenómeno que WB Yeats denominó la 'bestia áspera' con su 'mirada tan 'en blanco y despiadada como el sol', es mejor conocido simplemente como _Ideología_ .

La palabra "ideología" se utiliza a menudo como sinónimo de _ideas_ políticas , una corrupción del lenguaje que oculta su carácter fundamentalmente antipolítico y totalitario latente. La ideología es incapaz de tratar a los seres humanos como participantes distintos en una vida social compartida y apolítica. La ideología del despertar de hoy ve la asociación humana más bien como grupos sobre los que se debe actuar. Es explícitamente antinacional, antisoberano, anti-religión tradicional, anti-cultura tradicional, anti-infraestructura nacional y anti-familia.

El término _idéologie_ fue acuñado durante la Revolución Francesa por Antoine Destutt de Tracy, un filósofo materialista anticlerical que concibió la _idéologie_ como una ciencia social de 'ideas' que informaría la construcción de una sociedad progresista racional gobernada por una élite ilustrada, cuya la pericia técnica justificaría su pretensión de gobernar.

Estos contornos de la ideología europea, tal como surgieron durante la era revolucionaria francesa, fueron moldeados en gran medida por los francos en el período anterior y posterior a Carlomagno. Fue entonces cuando surgió la doctrina de la superioridad racial ('otros' eran 'bárbaros' y paganos y servían sólo como esclavos). Fue entonces también cuando el expansionismo depredador hacia el exterior (las Cruzadas, luego el colonialismo) se incrustó en la psique europea.

La era de Carlomagno consolidó aún más un cisma social insalvable. El oligarca franco en su castillo; sus obispos francos inculcando a sus siervos villanos, viviendo al pie del castillo, un vivo temor al Infierno eterno. A lo cual, los no elegidos estaban predestinados, a menos que improbablemente, ganaran la gracia de Dios. Esta naciente 'idea' franca fue precursora de cómo somos los europeos hoy: el sentido de superioridad absoluta; o perteneciente a un elegido; y la división de clases de Europa – son las sombras actuales de esa era totalitaria.

_"Pero no quiero estar entre locos", comentó Alice._​ 
_"Oh, no puedes evitar eso", dijo el Gato: "aquí estamos todos locos. Estoy loco. Estas loco."_​ 
Lo que añadió la Revolución Francesa fue ideología en bruto, a través del cambio radical en la relación entre el Estado y la sociedad tradicional. Rousseau se toma a menudo como el ícono de la "libertad" y el "individualismo" y es ampliamente admirado. Sin embargo, aquí tenemos esa clara corrupción del lenguaje que oculta el carácter fundamentalmente antipolítico de la ideología.

Rousseau rechazó explícitamente la participación humana en una vida compartida apolítica. Vio las asociaciones humanas más bien como grupos sobre los que se debía actuar para que todo el pensamiento y el comportamiento diario pudieran plegarse en las unidades de ideas afines de un estado unitario.

Es ese estado unificado, el estado absoluto, que Rousseau defiende a expensas de las otras formas de tradición cultural, junto con las 'narrativas' morales que brindan contexto a términos como bien, justicia y telos.

El individualismo del pensamiento de Rousseau, por lo tanto, es ahora la afirmación libertaria de los derechos absolutos frente al Estado devorador. No al levantamiento del 'tricolor' contra un estado opresor.

¡Todo lo contrario! La apasionada 'defensa del individuo' de Rousseau surge de su oposición a 'la tiranía' de _la convención social_ : las formas y los antiguos mitos que unen a la sociedad: religión, familia, historia e instituciones sociales. Su ideal puede proclamarse como el de la libertad individual; pero es 'libertad', sin embargo, no en un sentido de inmunidad del control del estado, sino en nuestro retiro de las supuestas opresiones y corrupciones de la sociedad colectiva.

La relación familiar se transmuta así sutilmente en una relación política; la molécula de la familia se descompone en los átomos de sus individuos. Con estos átomos hoy más preparados para despojarse de su género biológico, su identidad cultural y etnicidad, se fusionan de nuevo en la unidad única del estado.

Este es el engaño oculto en el lenguaje de libertad e individualismo de los ideólogos. Es más bien, la politización de todo en el molde de una singularidad autoritaria de percepción. El difunto George Steiner dijo que los jacobinos "abolieron la barrera milenaria entre la vida común y las enormidades del [pasado] histórico. Más allá del seto y la puerta del jardín más humilde, marchan las bayonetas de la ideología política y el conflicto histórico".

Esta herencia jacobina fue pulida aún más por los fabianos y gente como HG Wells, quien escribió en su nueva _Trilogía bíblica_ , publicada en 1901,

_"Se ha hecho evidente que masas enteras de la población humana son, en su conjunto, inferiores en sus derechos sobre el futuro a otras masas, que no se les pueden dar oportunidades o confiarles el poder como se confía en los pueblos superiores, que sus debilidades características son contagiosas y perjudiciales para el tejido civilizador, y que su rango de incapacidad tienta y desmoraliza a los fuertes. Darles igualdad es hundirse a su nivel, protegerlos y cuidarlos es sumergirse en su fecundidad”._​ 
Bertrand Russell (vinculado con la misma corriente de pensamiento) lo expresaría de la manera más sucinta en _The Scientific Outlook_ (1931):

_"Los gobernantes científicos proporcionarán un tipo de educación para hombres y mujeres ordinarios y otro para aquellos que se convertirán en poseedores del poder científico. Se espera que los hombres y mujeres ordinarios sean dóciles, laboriosos, puntuales, irreflexivos y contentos. De estas cualidades, probablemente la satisfacción se considerará la más importante. Todos los niños y niñas aprenderán desde una edad temprana a ser lo que se llama "cooperativo", es decir, a hacer exactamente lo que hacen los demás. La iniciativa será desalentado en estos niños, y la insubordinación, sin ser castigada, será científicamente adiestrada fuera de ellos"._​ 
En resumen, el 'Totalitarismo Lite' de hoy ( acuñación de Niall Ferguson ) de la vida occidental contemporánea acepta que mientras los seres humanos forman naturalmente grupos sociales para propósitos comunes, la ideología despierta de hoy asume que las asociaciones orgánicas naturales de cualquier comunidad arraigada no pueden sustentar una buena sociedad ( debido al racismo arraigado, etc.), y por lo tanto debe ser limpiado de arriba hacia abajo para librarlo de tales legados. Esta es la semilla 'bolchevique' que sembró Rousseau.

Aquí está el punto: nuestra desorientación y sensación de cordura desapareciendo se debe no poco al estrés psíquico de abrazar una ideología que pretende ser exactamente lo que _no_ es . O, en otras palabras, proclama la libertad y el individuo, cuando se esconde en el estatismo absoluto.

Alain Besançon comenta que "simplemente no es posible permanecer inteligente bajo el hechizo de la ideología". La inteligencia, después de todo, es una atención permanente a la _realidad_ , que es inconsistente con la obstinación y la fantasía. Tampoco puede echar raíces en el suelo estéril del repudio cultural generalizado. Esta es la razón por la que todos los regímenes ideológicos, sin excepción, están plagados de pura ineptitud.

Lo que nos devuelve claramente al artículo de _Telegraph_ citado anteriormente :

_"Tampoco hay ninguna explicación para este fiasco aparte de décadas de suposiciones fallidas y errores de política por parte de nuestra clase gobernante. A raíz de la Gran Crisis Financiera [de 2008], el establishment casi logró convencer al público de que se sometiera a los rigores purificadores de la austeridad [política de sacrificio], persuadiendo a los votantes de que todos compartimos la culpa de la crisis y todos debemos desempeñar un papel. papel en la expiación de los errores del país. Esta vez, las élites no pueden eludir la responsabilidad por las consecuencias de sus fatales errores._​ 
_"La carnicería ya ha llegado... y Gran Bretaña no va a escapar [de ella]. De hecho, en muchos sentidos, parece destinado a ser el polvorín de Europa._​ 
_"La situación a la que nos enfrentamos probablemente cambiará las reglas del juego. Apenas hemos comenzado a comprender cuán impredecibles serán los próximos años y cuán mal preparados estamos para enfrentar las consecuencias. Esto puede sonar como un pronóstico sombrío, pero particularmente en Gran Bretaña, se siente como si pudiéramos haber entrado en el acto final de un sistema económico que ha fracasado de manera evidente. Está más claro que nunca que el emperador está desnudo y no tiene más historias con las que distraernos"._​ 
El autor tiene razón. Habrá protestas públicas, en algunos estados, quizás, más que en otros; desobediencia civil, ya se ha lanzado en el Reino Unido y en los Países Bajos: la campaña _'No pagues'_ , que insta a la gente a unirse a una 'huelga masiva por impago', es la primera muestra de rechazo.

Esto, sin embargo, no es más que el paso inicial. Cuando las autoridades financieras occidentales dicen que 'le dan la bienvenida' a una recesión para destruir la demanda y, por lo tanto, para reducir la inflación, implícita en esta declaración hay una convicción de élite de que la protesta puede y será aplastada con éxito.

Todo indica que se contempla una represión despiadada, violenta y administrativa de la inquietud popular.

De vez en cuando, a lo largo de la historia, los humanos han experimentado periódicamente una profunda sensación de que sus vidas son de alguna manera huecas, de nada realizado, y de que el mundo que los rodea es una farsa, siendo de alguna manera ilusorio y vacío de significado.

_"¿Cómo sabes que estoy enojada?" dijo Alicia._​ 
_"Debes estarlo", dijo el Gato, "o no habrías venido aquí"._​ 
Pero si miramos hacia atrás a este patrón, que se repite una y otra vez, obtenemos una idea clara tanto _del evento_ como de la experiencia repetitiva del vacío. Porque es la inseguridad y el temor asociados con el 'vacío' lo que hace que el letargo se desvanezca y que la gente estalle en un desorden rebelde. Y por qué también el intento del círculo interno de la élite de 'manejar lejos' tales despertares, termina tan fácilmente en tragedia (y derramamiento de sangre).

Pero hay una dificultad adicional, importante, en la situación actual. Incluso si las 'puertas de la percepción fueron limpiadas' (Huxley), es que no hay un 'allí - allí'. Ahora nada de conceptualización a la que él o ella pueda decir: 'aquí está el 'dónde' deberíamos ir' o, al menos, no hay "ningún lugar" que tenga sentido para aquellos que ya se están quedando medio aterrados ante lo que perciben como el asalto a todos los hitos por los que han vivido sus vidas.

Entonces, ¿qué podría finalmente romper una psicosis colectiva atrapada en algún hechizo irresistible y 'mágico'? Bueno, en pocas palabras, dolor. El dolor es la gran agencia clarificadora.

¿Qué sucede cuando la gente se da cuenta del engaño de Totalitarian-Lite haciéndose pasar por la libertad y el individualismo (¡y mucho menos la democracia!)? La pregunta entonces es: ¿A qué otra 'imagen-idea' migrarán colectivamente las personas?

La implicación geopolítica es que Italia puede migrar a uno; Alemania a otro; y Francia a otro, y otros pueden simplemente 'abandonar' todo el lío de la política europea (y surgirá el nihilismo). ¿Importa esto? ¿Podría ser revitalizante?

Nos permite dirigirnos directamente a la 'Bestia de la ideología', quien a través de 'su' propia ineptitud, ha despojado inadvertidamente a Pandora de su máscara, abriendo así su caja. ¡Quién puede decir qué máscara se pondrá a continuación!


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Odessa - Saki 268km en línea recta, como si estuviera claro el impacto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Como las V-1 y las V-2. No cambian el curso de los acontecimientos, por mucho bombo que se les de. Al igual que aquellas Wunderwaffen, es más un golpe de efecto que otra cosa. Pero pedirle a Galileo que nos explique eso sería demasiado; todavía debe estar liado con lo de subir objetos pesados a un edificio.

Está claro que Washington quiere escalar, o mejor dicho, que Rusia escale. Por lo visto les está yendo como el culo en el frente, y hay que meter más picante.


----------



## delhierro (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las consecuencias de los ataques a Novofederyka. Se informa de cuatro explosiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser un sabotaje, accidente o bombardeo. 

No contestar a los ataques al puente o la central iba a tener jodidas consecuencias....les pierden el respeto. Veremos al final que ha sido.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

También Novofedorivka.
Cabe señalar que las nuevas llegadas se confunden con las explosiones en el propio aeródromo, donde se producen detonaciones secundarias de munición.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Odessa - Saki 268km en línea recta, como si estuviera claro el impacto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No descartar contenedores de misiles en un barco. No es tan complicado montar un camión lanzacohetes y disparar desde el buque. Mantener el trafico abierto para qeu el enemigo se pasee no es una gran idea, militarmente hablando.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Potentes explosiones e incendios en un aeródromo militar en Novofedorovka, Crimea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se confirma que han sido por aviones furtivos cedidos ( F- 22 raptor) va haber cachondeo fuerte.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Sobre Novofedorovka.

¡¿Qué clase de llegadas están gritando cuando no hubo llegadas?!
Hubo una serie de explosiones, pero no llegadas.

Lo más probable es que sea una distracción. Esperar a las declaraciones oficiales.
No soy ni mucho menos un "patriota del huracán", pero tampoco soy un "todopoderoso".

Explosiones en depósitos de CB y detonación de combustible.
Una vez más, lo más probable es que se trate de un sabotaje y no de un ataque con misiles (la ausencia de sonidos de llegada es una confirmación de ello + el sistema de defensa aérea en Crimea no habría dormido durante un ataque de este tipo).
No sacaré conclusiones precipitadas, pero ya no se trata de "lanzar un artefacto explosivo improvisado en el patio del Cuartel General de las Fuerzas Armadas" y las historias sobre "accidente y detonación debido a errores en el almacenamiento del chaleco antibalas" no funcionarán aquí.

Sea lo que fuere: un ataque con misiles (no) o un sabotaje, pero aquí tiene que haber una respuesta, porque para los Khokhlov, aunque más mediática, pero todavía un exceso, que sólo se puede callar con la respuesta de la que se habla casi desde el principio del IED.

Dmitry Anatolyevich, el hombre dijo - el hombre lo hizo o qué?

No estoy insinuando nada, pero: Kiev, calle Bankova 11, las coordenadas en el OTRK no son una cosa larga de pinchar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Hola tarados mentales follaorcos


Taluec


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*No hubo llegadas.
Hay un fuerte sistema de defensa aérea en Crimea.*

No había 9 misiles, nos dijeron los marinos de Crimea y algunos abonados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Más imágenes de las explosiones. El vídeo de la Base muestra claramente una detonación secundaria del BK en el aeródromo. Hay un atasco en la aproximación al aeródromo. Se envían muchas ambulancias al lugar de la explosión.
El jefe de Crimea, Sergey Aksenov, está de camino a Novofedorovka. Las autoridades de Crimea prometen dar pronto información oficial sobre el incidente.

En cuanto a las versiones de una explosión o un sabotaje, no hay ningún vídeo de misiles volando hasta ahora.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Los rumores actuales de que Putin o Aksyonov están imponiendo supuestamente el estado de emergencia en Crimea son falsos. Así lo informó el asesor de Aksyonov.









Сolonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de explosiones en Crimea:*

"El 9 de agosto, alrededor de las 15.20 horas, varias municiones de aeronaves detonaron en el aeródromo de Saki, cerca de la aldea de Novofyodorovka, en un depósito de residuos.

Nadie resultó herido como consecuencia de la explosión. El equipo de aviación del aeródromo no sufrió daños.

Se están tomando medidas para extinguir el fuego y determinar la causa de la explosión.

Según el informe del lugar, no hubo impacto del fuego en el almacén de municiones derrumbado en el aeródromo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Aksyonov anunció que se había formado un perímetro de cinco kilómetros alrededor del aeródromo de Novofedorovka, desde donde se realizaría la evacuación. Una medida sensata, dado que la detonación secundaria de la munición podría haberla dispersado por la zona.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Estado de emergencia en Crimea"-Las CYPSOs ucranianas lanzan noticias falsas de pánico en medio de las explosiones en el aeródromo militar de Saki

Envían un escaneo mal hecho del supuesto decreto de Putin que introduce el estado de emergencia en la península.

Tenga cuidado de no confiar en la información no verificada. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2022)

Explosión gorda de cojones en territorio ruso.... Veremos la respuesta. 

Putin, tira un bombazo en el despacho de Zelenski coño!!!


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*La detonación de varias municiones de aviación provocó una explosión en el aeródromo de Saki en Novofyodorovka - Ministerio de Defensa ruso*

Nadie resultó herido como consecuencia de las explosiones. El equipo de las aeronaves en el aeródromo no está dañado.

"Se están tomando medidas para extinguir el fuego resultante y averiguar la causa de la explosión. Según el informe del lugar, no hubo impacto del fuego en el almacén de municiones derrumbado en el aeródromo", explicó el Ministerio de Defensa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*Líder de Crimea: "Estoy en el pueblo de Novofedorovka in situ".*

Se han reforzado todas las medidas necesarias para garantizar la seguridad de las infraestructuras y de la población. En primer lugar, se han tomado medidas para establecer un cordón perimetral en una zona de 5 km: vallas, cuadrillas de GIBDD y patrullas a pie para evitar que los vecinos resulten heridos. El Ministerio de Emergencias está vigilando los incendios.

Justo detrás hay un aeródromo militar. Los equipos de ambulancia y de ambulancia aérea están en el lugar de los hechos y son muchos. Todavía es demasiado pronto para hablar de víctimas. Nadie de la población civil ha buscado todavía ayuda en los centros médicos. Le ruego que confíe sólo en la información oficial. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Basándose en la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa y en los informes sobre la ausencia de misiles, la cuestión clave es la causa de la explosión de las municiones que provocó detonaciones secundarias en el aeródromo: sabotaje, negligencia y violaciones de la seguridad, algún tipo de accidente. Las conclusiones específicas deben esperar a que se completen las detonaciones secundarias en el aeródromo y a que los investigadores tengan la oportunidad de inspeccionar el lugar de la explosión y examinar el testimonio de los testigos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La detonación de varias municiones de aviación provocó una explosión en el aeródromo de Saki en Novofyodorovka - Ministerio de Defensa ruso*
> 
> Nadie resultó herido como consecuencia de las explosiones. El equipo de las aeronaves en el aeródromo no está dañado.
> 
> ...



Armas hipersofisticadas, y ultramodernas... para luego no hacer casi daño. Y además a Kiev no le sobran. Golpes de efecto más que otra cosa, lo dicho.

Edito, al parecer fue un intento de sabotaje, los testigos no vieron ningún misil.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

un accidente


----------



## Argentium (9 Ago 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa ruso: no hay víctimas tras la explosión en la base aérea militar rusa de Novofedorivka, en Crimea – RIA*
15:48 || 09/08/2022


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

*BOOOOOOOMMMM!!!*


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Armas hipersofisticadas, y ultramodernas... para luego no hacer casi daño. Y además a Kiev no le sobran. Golpes de efecto más que otra cosa, lo dicho.



di que si!!! animos


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Un dron kamikaze Switchblade americano robado ya está a la venta en la Darknet. El dron tiene un precio de 4.000 dólares. El sueño de un terrorista.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Genial.​En la red oscura han aparecido anuncios de los drones kamikaze Switchblade 300. Estas municiones de rebote están siendo entregadas al régimen de Kiev por Washington. Y los aplaudidores ya están aprovechando la oportunidad para intentar ganar dinero vendiendo sistemas de armas avanzados. Y el precio es comprensible: 4.000 dólares.​​Así que no me sorprende que pronto se registren casos de asesinatos por encargo con vehículos aéreos no tripulados de fabricación estadounidense, o que estos aviones no tripulados aparezcan en manos de terroristas del ISIS.​​Es extraño que los HIMARS no estén todavía en el mercado. Aunque quizá ya lo estén. Así que dime.​​







Поддубный |Z|О|V| edition


для связи: @ep_txtme1 военный репортер ВГТРК на Украине




t.me



​​


----------



## faraico (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Armas hipersofisticadas, y ultramodernas... para luego no hacer casi daño. Y además a Kiev no le sobran. Golpes de efecto más que otra cosa, lo dicho.
> 
> Edito, al parecer fue un intento de sabotaje, los testigos no vieron ningún misil.



Intento?? 

Lo han saboreado pero bien.... Menudas explosiones....


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> di que si!!! animos



¿Por que pensaba que ibas a responderme? En serio te lo digo.

Después de postear, pensé "a que Gnidlog me contesta..."

En todo caso, parece más bien un sabotaje, lo de un mísil quedaría descartado.


----------



## Kartal (9 Ago 2022)

Cuba, Crimea, ...


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas aliadas siguen liberando Marinka

Los combatientes del Frente Nacional de la República Popular de Donetsk liberan paso a paso la ciudad de los militantes ucranianos, expulsando al enemigo de los puntos fortificados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Por que pensaba que ibas a responderme? En serio te lo digo.
> 
> Después de postear, pensé "a que Gnidlog me contesta..."
> 
> En todo caso, parece más bien un intento de sabotaje, lo de un mísil quedaría descartado.




no me jodas, si eso no es un ataque de misiles yo me hago budista


----------



## Nicors (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si se confirma que han sido por aviones furtivos cedidos ( F- 22 raptor) va haber cachondeo fuerte.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

"El asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, Viktor Andrusiv, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya tienen misiles con un alcance de 200-300 km y están siendo utilizados.


Si es cierto.Esto cambia la guerra. Ucrania puede atacar en Crimea y reventar las bases rusas en cualquier lugar de Ucrania


----------



## JAGGER (9 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Hola tarados mentales follaorcos
> 
> 
> Taluec



Brutal.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Tres personas con heridas leves y moderadas fueron trasladadas al hospital de Saki tras las explosiones. Uno está siendo operado. Uno de los heridos, un niño de 13 años, ya ha sido dado de alta tras ser atendido.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## lapetus (9 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> "El asesor del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania, Viktor Andrusiv, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya tienen misiles con un alcance de 200-300 km y están siendo utilizados.
> 
> 
> Esto cambia la guerra. Ucrania puede atacar en Crimea y reventar las bases rusas en cualquier lugar de Ucrania



A lo mejor si en el Kremlin dejan de hacer el imbécil y hacen algo al respecto de los convoys de armas que entran en Ucrania desde Europa a placer se evitaba esto.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Ago 2022)

Reflotaron el Mosca y están festejando en Crimea.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no me jodas, si eso no es un ataque de misiles yo me hago budista



Pues a lo mejor tienes que mirar si hay algún centro budista en la Catalunya Nord...


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Tiembla Sebastopol, primer aviso, a los putos crimínales rusos les quedan los días contados en Crimea 

Los ATACMS haciendo su función, empieza lo interesante


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Es que lo más probable es que haya sido un sabotaje, más barato de hacer. 

Pero a Galileo no le pidamos más, no seamos muy duros con él...


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Tiembla Sebastopol, primer aviso, a los putos crimínales rusos les quedan los días contados en Crimea
> 
> Los ATACMS haciendo su función, empieza lo interesante



Sebastopol?

Amplia info o calla


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Estado de emergencia en Crimea, Sebastopol calienta que sales


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sebastopol?
> 
> Amplia info o calla



Se ve que leer y entender lo leído, no es tu fuerte, deja la bebida que estás quedando como elemento de única neurona


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estado de emergencia en Crimea, Sebastopol calienta que sales



Ese documento y la noticia son falsos. No hay ningún estado de emergencia declarado.

Estos ucros, ni mentir saben...


----------



## ZARGON (9 Ago 2022)

Parece que los yankis han decidido cambiar la maxima "divide y venceras" por "une y perderas"

El lanzamiento del satélite iraní "Khayyam" El satélite Khayyam lanzado desde el Cosmódromo de Baikonur ha sido puesto en órbita El jefe de Roscosmos, Yuri Borisov, dijo que el lanzamiento del satélite iraní fue un hito importante en la cooperación entre Rusia e Iran


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (9 Ago 2022)

La OTAN a atacado Crimea, ojo a la respuesta ( nosotros tenemos varias bases de la OTAN).

Malas noticias para la paz y seguridad en el mundo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos está mañana han atacado objetivos a 150 kilómetros. Tienen nuevos juguetes


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estado de emergencia en Crimea, Sebastopol calienta que sales



Pero no habían sido unas croquetas que se han quemado?


----------



## alexforum (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como las V-1 y las V-2. No cambian el curso de los acontecimientos, por mucho bombo que se les de. Al igual que aquellas Wunderwaffen, es más un golpe de efecto que otra cosa. Pero pedirle a Galileo que nos explique eso sería demasiado; todavía debe estar liado con lo de subir objetos pesados a un edificio.
> 
> Está claro que Washington quiere escalar, o mejor dicho, que Rusia escale. Por lo visto les está yendo como el culo en el frente, y hay que meter más picante.



Los v1 o v2 no tenían precisión lo mismo caían en casas de civiles que en el campo. Estas armas si tienen precisión luego tu comparación creo que no es acertada del todo.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Se ve que leer y entender lo leído, no es tu fuerte, deja la bebida que estás quedando como elemento de única neurona



Vamos, que sigues entrenando con éxito a morning singer


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Que placer es ver a los tontos de la polla de los fans de los crimínales rusos de este foro, expulsar bilis por la bocona, joderos perros


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La OTAN a atacado Crimea, ojo a la respuesta ( nosotros tenemos varias bases de la OTAN).
> 
> Malas noticias para la paz y seguridad en el mundo.



Estiércol, ha sido un fuego accidental, no compres el discurso hotanista


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La OTAN a atacado Crimea, ojo a la respuesta ( nosotros tenemos varias bases de la OTAN).
> 
> Malas noticias para la paz y seguridad en el mundo.



Y pensar que muchos lo jalean, sin darse cuenta del riesgo real de una escalada. Son como niños...

En los 80, la gente habría estado acojonadísima ante una situación semejante. Ahora, pues jjijijajaja, se vienen cositas. Menuda degeneración.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los v1 o v2 no tenían precisión lo mismo caían en casas de civiles que en el campo. Estas armas si tienen precisión luego tu comparación creo que no es acertada del todo.



Si lo es, si tenemos en cuenta que tampoco son game changers. El propósito es el mismo, sean más precisas o no.


----------



## kelden (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y pensar que muchos lo jalean, *sin darse cuenta del riesgo real de una escalada.* Son como niños...
> 
> En los 80, la gente habría estado acojonadísima ante una situación semejante. Ahora, pues jjijijajaja, se vienen cositas. Menuda degeneración.



Tampoco tiene porque haber una escalada. Con dejar Kiev y Lvov sin luz, sin agua, sin internet y sin televisión debería bastar. Es un aviso claro. Y eso no es ninguna escalada, eso es lo que tenían que haber hecho el primer día.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

Un ejemplo del día a día en Moscú.
Normalmente veo todos los días 3 o 4 coches ucranianos por aquí, aunque hoy me ha pillado justo en un atasco y he podido fotografiarlo.
Como podéis comprender, no ocurre nada, nadie le increpa, ni le amenazan, ni nada.

Os imagináis ese coche con matrícula rusa en París, Berlín o Londres?...

os dejo unas fotos y abro hilo en el principal, para tocar los cojones, que hoy me apetece.

Posdata: Sí, las fotos son con mi querido Iphone X...que es el que siempre llevo en el coche con el navegador )).












El hilo para que rabien los otanistas, aquí:

Noticia: - Ojo a lo que le pasa a este coche ucraniano, al quedarse atrapado en un atasco en Moscú. Imágenes sensibles. Papuzu os avisa


----------



## alexforum (9 Ago 2022)

Llevan 


estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> La OTAN a atacado Crimea, ojo a la respuesta ( nosotros tenemos varias bases de la OTAN).
> 
> Malas noticias para la paz y seguridad en el mundo.



llevan metiendo pepinazos a belgorod desde hace tiempo y aquí no ha pasado nada, que iba a cambiar ahora ?


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

Los s300 dan vergüenza ajena . Si es verdad que ha sido un ataque con misiles desde 200 kilómetros desde Ucrania. Se supone que Crimea estaba súper blindada con los sistemas antiaéreos y era impenetrable


----------



## kelden (9 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Llevan
> 
> llevan metiendo pepinazos a belgorod desde hace tiempo y aquí no ha pasado nada, *que iba a cambiar ahora *?



Que alguien en Moscú agarre de la pechera a Putin y le explique a gritos como se libra una guerra, que por mucha superioridad que tengas, que la tienen, no es un juego. Que el gato puede juguetear con la rata, pero cuanto más juegue mas se arriesga a que la rata le arranque un par de dedos de un mordisco. Que si, que entonces la mata pero se ha quedao sin dos dedos sin ninguna necesidad.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Llevan
> 
> llevan metiendo pepinazos a belgorod desde hace tiempo y aquí no ha pasado nada, que iba a cambiar ahora ?



De hecho esos ataques lo que demuestran es que están desesperados. 
Lo que quieren es que Rusia cambie el paso.
Pero no lo van a hacer...como venimos diciendo en el hilo desde hace un par de meses, a finales de este mes habrán caido Soledar, Bahkmut y Siversk.

Y durante el invierno,al tran tran, sin prisa pero sin pausa,y no creo que antes de fin de año, se liberarán Kramatorks, Sloviansk, y con ellas, todo el Donbas será libre.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un ejemplo del día a día en Moscú.
> Normalmente veo todos los días 3 o 4 coches ucranianos por aquí, aunque hoy me ha pillado justo en un atasco y he podido fotografiarlo.
> Como podéis comprender, no ocurre nada, nadie le increpa, ni le amenazan, ni nada.
> 
> ...



Justo donde vivo hay aparcado, casi todos los días, un coche con matricula ucraniana. Nadie le hace nada al coche, ahí está tan tranquilo.

También en la ciudad hay una cadena de restaurantes de cocina ucraniana, y tampoco ha habido problemas. Ahí siguen abiertos, y la gente yendo.

Da que pensar, acerca de quiénes son los maduros y quiénes no en todo este asunto...


----------



## Egam (9 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No pasa nada, si hace falta los Europeos no usaran la calefacción, no usarán el coche o comerán menos por los precios prohibitivos, pero pagarán lo que haga falta, todo sea por el bien de EEUU y Zelenski.
> 
> *La ONU estima que al menos 17,7 millones de ucranianos necesitarán ayuda humanitaria en los próximos meses*
> *La ONU ha elevado este lunes a 4.300 millones de dólares su solicitud de fondos para ayuda humanitaria en Ucrania d*urante este año, unos 2.000 millones más de lo que había pedido el pasado mes de abril a los donantes.
> Según la organización, ese aumento responde al empeoramiento de la situación en el país y a las perspectivas de un invierno muy difícil debido a la destrucción de viviendas y a la falta de acceso a gas y electricidad en muchos lugares como resultado de daños en infraestructuras. *En total, Naciones Unidas calcula que al menos 17,7 millones de personas -más de la cuarta parte de la población de Ucrania- necesitará ayuda humanitaria durante los próximos meses.*



Gracias a los políticos europeos/nato, habrá que añadir otros tantos de europeos este otoño/invierno y el año que viene 3x/4x esa cantidad


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Nuevas llegadas de cohetes a Mykolaiv. Se informa de varias explosiones.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Steven Seagal ha visitado el Donbass. Visitó las ruinas del centro de detención de Yelenivka, donde estaban recluidos los prisioneros de Mariupol, incluidos los miembros del batallón neonazi Azov.

El 29 de julio, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un ataque con misiles contra el edificio de la prisión desde el sistema estadounidense HIMARS. El ataque mató a más de 50 personas e hirió a otras 75. El régimen de Kiev decidió destruir a los Azov después de que empezaran a testificar sobre crímenes de guerra y órdenes de las autoridades ucranianas.

El actor revisó personalmente las pruebas, incluida la metralla de los misiles estadounidenses, que confirman la participación de Kiev en el asesinato masivo de sus propios militares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## kikepm (9 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y si te toca un subnormal, o un demente, o un sicópata o todo ello a la vez ???



¿O un ladrón corrupto que contamina al resto de la clase política, que sigue su ejemplo, viendo que la propia la cabeza del estado es un simple y rastrero ladrón de tres al cuarto? 

COMO ES EXACTAMENTE EL CASO.


----------



## Elimina (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Justo donde vivo hay aparcado, casi todos los días, un coche con matricula ucraniana. Nadie le hace nada al coche, ahí está tan tranquilo.
> 
> También en la ciudad hay una cadena de restaurantes de cocina ucraniana, y tampoco ha habido problemas. Ahí siguen abiertos, y la gente yendo.
> 
> Da que pensar, acerca de quiénes son los maduros y quiénes no en todo este asunto...



Si no hace falta llegar a las comparaciones, sólo hay que buscar los porqués. Como dice Mihalkov en su documental, llevan dos generaciones preparando a sus hijos para odiar a los rusos.
Lo que tiene más mérito es lo de Europa: *en un mes consiguieron que millones de personas adultas odiaran a los rusos* sólo usando la política y la prensa, convirtiéndolos en ultranazionalistas ucranianos, sin siquiera saber dónde está Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (9 Ago 2022)

Y ahora quieren cerrar cualquier organización que no diga lo que ellos ordenen.....Amnistia internacional, presente en más de 150 paises, se creó en el 61, pero ha usado cuestionar lo que hace el ejército Ucraniano....y ya están exigiendo su cierre porque lo de que no es una institución adecuada....Entre Ucranianos y Polacos se piensan que todo el mundo ha de obedecerles y bailarles el agua hagan lo que hagan.

*El Gobierno polaco insinúa que Amnistía Internacional está influenciada políticamente por Rusia*
El viceministro polaco de Asuntos Exteriores, Marcin Przydacz, insinuó que la ONG Amnistía Internacional (AI), blanco de críticas en los últimos días por su informe sobre *Ucrania*, está influida políticamente por *Rusia*.
"Creo que, para todos los activistas en Polonia y en el mundo entero que tienen intenciones sinceras, *es hora de reflexionar si Amnistía Internacional es una institución adecuada*," afirmó el viceministro en declaraciones a la televisión pública polaca.
"En mi opinión, no es creíble, está ideologizada y creo que merece la pena investigar las influencias políticas e ideológicas procedentes de la frontera oriental en esta organización," agregó.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Ago 2022)

Reino Unido está planeando cortes de energía para la industria y los hogares en enero


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Si no hace falta llegar a las comparaciones, sólo hay que buscar los porqués. Como dice Mihalkov en su documental, llevan dos generaciones preparando a sus hijos para odiar a los rusos.
> Lo que tiene más mérito es lo de Europa: *en un mes consiguieron que millones de personas adultas odiaran a los rusos* sólo usando la política y la prensa, convirtiéndolos en ultranazionalistas ucranianos, sin siquiera saber dónde está Ucrania.



Y eso que dices da hasta miedo. Porque si lo han hecho con los rusos, lo pueden hacer con cualquiera de nosotros (de hecho, ha sucedido... antes de este conflicto, con otro tema...). Demonizar a un colectivo porque lo dice la prensa y listos, y poner al resto de la ciudadanía en contra de ellos, para que les ataquen.


----------



## kelden (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo que creó a España es lo que la destruyó. A ver, *la España actual jamás se hubiera creado si no fuera por el catolicismo,* sin el fundamentalismo católico seríamos un emirato árabe. Fue el catolicismo que mediante a espada y biblazos reconquistó el país y se expandió allende los mares. Exportamos el humanismo católico frente a las prácticas genocidas y mercantilistas británicas. Hasta ahí correcto, pero el catolicismo es una losa que aplasta el progreso de la sociedad, si bien no es tan pesada como la losa del Islam, es lo suficiente como para impedir que España avanzase. Para que una sociedad avance económica y cienctíficamente hay que patear los esquemas "sagrados" establecidos, hay que ser codicioso y varios pecados capitales más. Ahí los anglos nos superan enormemente, incluso los franceses, que tuvieron de decapitar a su rey y abrazar la masonería para que pudieran levantar cabeza.
> 
> Aun así creo que los anglos son más "humanitarios" que otros germánicos. ¿Alguien se imagina un mundo liderado por holandeses o alemanes?. Ambos nos hubiran hecho jabón.



No es suficiente para explicar este pais. Te dejas la limpieza de sangre, que ha influido por lo menos lo mismo o tal vez más. Eso generó una élite parásita con alergia a trabajar (trabajar era una deshonra, los hijos pequeños de la élite que no heredaban lo gordo del patrimonio acababan o militares o curas, lo que sea menos currar) y una considerable inclinación al rentismo, a la vez que estrangulaba los tímidos comienzos burgueses: "ese desgraciao de sangre turbia, converso de mierda, no se puede hacer mucho más rico que yo, cristiano viejo y purasangre, trabajando", a por él. Y a por ellos iban, ya lo creo que iban.

Fíjate si influye que aun hoy, el hijo del duque estafa unas mascarillas al carapolla, coge la pasta y lo primero que hace es comprarse un yate y contarlo en el Hola .....  

EXCLUSIVA. Rafael de Medina estrena el barco de sus sueños: un espectacular velero de 13 metros de eslora y última tecnología, al que ha llamado ‘Feria’

Las primeras imágenes de Luis de Medina a bordo de ‘Feria’, el velero que comparte con su hermano, Rafael

Este es el velero de lujo de Luis Medina valorado en más de 300.000 euros

Nos guste o no eso es España, no hay mucho más que rascar.


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tampoco tiene porque haber una escalada. Con dejar Kiev y Lvov sin luz, sin agua, sin internet y sin televisión debería bastar. Es un aviso claro. Y eso no es ninguna escalada, eso es lo que tenían que haber hecho el primer día.


----------



## ghawar (9 Ago 2022)

Ufff, día durillo, eh?. Nada, seguro que todo era parte del plan.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Reino Unido está planeando cortes de energía para la industria y los hogares en enero



Vamos, que ocurrirá en noviembre, básicamente.


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y eso que dices da hasta miedo. Porque si lo han hecho con los rusos, lo pueden hacer con cualquiera de nosotros (de hecho, ha sucedido... antes de este conflicto, con otro tema...). Demonizar a un colectivo porque lo dice la prensa y listos, y poner al resto de la ciudadanía en contra de ellos, para que les ataquen.



A lo mejor también tuvo algo que ver que Rusia invadiera Ucrania. No sé, es una idea.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Ahora si

Biden firma un proyecto de ley para impulsar la industria de los semiconductores en EE.UU. y competir con China


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor también tuvo algo que ver que Rusia invadiera Ucrania. No sé, es una idea.



Invasiones ha habido unas cuantas, de todo pelaje y de múltiples colores, en nuestra historia reciente.
Y no se han tratado todas por igual, efectivamente. Como tampoco a los invasores en cada una de ellas.
Los motivos y las excusas esgrimidos por unos no valen para otros segun sea el caso.
Y si nos referimos a la ciudadania que no toma decisiones de ningun tipo, pues más aun.
Hombre, puedes estar a favor o en contra de unos y otros, legítimo por ahora, pero que hay campaña de demonización por un lado y de blanqueamiento por otro en los medios no creo que se pueda negar.
Una cosa es censurar Rusia Today...y otra cancelar una proyección de Solaris de Tarkovsky, o cancelar un concierto de musica clasica rusa...
Hombre, hay que ser muy infantil para no verlo... Aunque tambien habia que ser muy infantil para no ver lo de las cacunas y mira...


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Tiembla Sebastopol, primer aviso, a los putos crimínales rusos les quedan los días contados en Crimea
> 
> Los ATACMS haciendo su función, empieza lo interesante



Espera sentado escoria, de momento en 8 años crimea no se ha movido, jersón sí


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Llevo hoy el hemoal a 2x1, por el día del retrasado mental. Aprovechad que en este hilo todos podéis acceder al descuento!


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor también tuvo algo que ver que Rusia invadiera Ucrania. No sé, es una idea.



Como si eso importase algo a la mayoría de la gente. Por cruel que pueda sonar.

Otro conforero te lo ha dicho muy claramente. Sin campaña de demonización de un bando y de blanqueamiento del otro, las cosas no serían igual. Algunos estarían a favor de unos o de otros, por diversas razones, y a la mayoría le daría igual lo que sucediese. Pero esta expresión colectiva de rusofobia no habría sido posible sin los mass media. Es algo similar a lo que pasó en las guerras de Yugoslavia, sólo que a una escala mayor.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Se ve que leer y entender lo leído, no es tu fuerte, deja la bebida que estás quedando como elemento de única neurona



A ver si el que está faltando neuronas eres tu, de alli no se va nadie, sigue sonando sionazi.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Es que un tanque T-72 de los viejos ya pesa más de 40 toneladas y 1000 proyectiles tambien pesan más de 45 toneladas.



Unos 600 disparos de 152/155 mm ya pesan 45 toneladas.

Recordemos que hace poco los rusos los tiraban de 6500 en 6500, es decir de 500 toneladas en 500 toneladas.


----------



## JAGGER (9 Ago 2022)

Las putinas pidiendo a su chulo que haga algo.

No tiene precio.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

HAARP


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Huyen como putas ratas, Sebastopol calienta que sales


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Ago 2022)

_Los funcionarios estadounidenses han aclarado que los objetivos en Crimea son un juego justo, incluido el puente del estrecho de Kerch, ya que lo ven como un territorio ocupado por Rusia en Ucrania. No hay techo de escalada para el uso de armas estadounidenses para objetivos de Crimea. En cuanto a lo que se usó aquí, muchos dedos apuntando...
_


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Huyen como putas ratas, Sebastopol calienta que sales



Perdisteis la guerra desde que la bruja Pelosi le fué a tocar los cohones a China, nunca se lo agracederemos bastante, ya solo queda determinar el destino del cerdo sudado.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Huyen como putas ratas, Sebastopol calienta que sales



Otra vez la misma peli...


----------



## Argentium (9 Ago 2022)

Enero, primeros efectos en el Tercer Mundo:
*Reino Unido planea posibles cortes de electricidad en industrias y hogares en Enero. *
16:54 || 09/08/2022


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Enero, primeros efectos en el Tercer Mundo:
> *Reino Unido planea posibles cortes de electricidad en industrias y hogares en Enero. *
> 16:54 || 09/08/2022



Por si no quedaba claro de que va esto...
Da igual... No tendrás nada y serás feliz... Algunos ya han empezado por no tener... cerebro


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Enero, primeros efectos en el Tercer Mundo:
> *Reino Unido planea posibles cortes de electricidad en industrias y hogares en Enero. *
> 16:54 || 09/08/2022



¿Y el crecimiento? Bragas Princesa.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por si no quedaba claro de que va esto...
> Da igual... No tendrás nada y serás feliz... Algunos ya han empezado por no tener... cerebro



comiendo grillos, a oscuras y con 50 mantas encima y serán felices...por haber tirado un cohetín


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

Parece que Estados Unidos ha dado autorización a Ucrania para reventar las bases rusas en Crimea y el mar Negro.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Los funcionarios estadounidenses han aclarado que los objetivos en Crimea son un juego justo, incluido el puente del estrecho de Kerch, ya que lo ven como un territorio ocupado por Rusia en Ucrania. No hay techo de escalada para el uso de armas estadounidenses para objetivos de Crimea. En cuanto a lo que se usó aquí, muchos dedos apuntando...
> _



O sea que los objetivos civiles rusos son válidos pero los objetivos militares ucranianos no. Así yo también gano cualquier guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leros (9 Ago 2022)

Veremos si lo de Crimea no hace saltar por los aires toda la situación ya de por sí compleja. 
Ojo si a Rusia no se le hinchan las pelotas y forman la de Dios. 
Hoy Ucrania a atacado territorio Ruso, así que cuidado con las represalias


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> comiendo grillos, a oscuras y con 50 mantas encima y serán felices...por haber tirado un cohetín



Que no lo han tirado ni ellos, por cierto, que mucho bla bla bla y no han pegado un tiro ni con una de perdigones


----------



## piru (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imagen única de un impacto exitoso de un dron Lancet ruso sobre un M109A3 155mm SAU ucraniano en movimiento suministrado desde Noruega (fuente identificada erróneamente como un PzH 2000 alemán).
> 
> Como consecuencia del impacto, la tripulación herida abandona apresuradamente la unidad dañada.
> 
> ...




Por la polvareda que levanta se ve que va a todo trapo en el momento que lo cazan.
Tienen buenos pepinillos voladores los ruskis.


----------



## Leros (9 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que Estados Unidos ha dado autorización a Ucrania para reventar las bases rusas en Crimea y el mar Negro.



Si esto es así, EEUU quiere que la 3WW comience este mismo verano . Menudos unos psicópatas.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ufff, día durillo, eh?. Nada, seguro que todo era parte del plan.



Hoy la cosa va dura...


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy la cosa va dura...


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



Mas grafico imposible...
Hace bueno aqui hoy, puede salir a pasear por la playa


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania avisa de que un accidente nuclear en Zaporiyia mataría a decenas de miles de personas.*
Las autoridades de Ucrania han advertido este martes de que las consecuencias de un hipotético desastre nuclear en la central de Zaporiyia, actual escenario de enfrentamientos en el marco de la guerra, podrían ser* diez veces mayores que las vividas tras el accidente de Chernóbil, en 1986. *Según ha informado la asesora del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Recursos Naturales de Ucrania, *Lala Tarapinka*, en Chernóbil había unos 2.200 elementos combustibles, mientras que en Zaporiyia se estima que pueda haber hasta 18.000 repartidos en los seis reactores de la instalación.

Así, Tarapinka ha remarcado que *la hipotética zona de exclusión sería de hasta 30.000 kilómetros cuadrados*, diez veces más que la decretada tras el accidente de 1986, lo que dejaría por tanto inhabitable el conjunto de la región de Zaporiyia, ubicada en el sur del territorio ucraniano.

Asimismo, el equipo necesario para paliar los efectos de la devastación nuclear, conocidos como liquidadores, sería de hasta un millón de personas, y *los muertos se contarían por decenas de miles,* dependiendo, eso sí, de la cantidad de población que todavía siguiese alojada en la región.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania avisa de que un accidente nuclear en Zaporiyia mataría a decenas de miles de personas.*
> Las autoridades de Ucrania han advertido este martes de que las consecuencias de un hipotético desastre nuclear en la central de Zaporiyia, actual escenario de enfrentamientos en el marco de la guerra, podrían ser* diez veces mayores que las vividas tras el accidente de Chernóbil, en 1986. *Según ha informado la asesora del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Recursos Naturales de Ucrania, *Lala Tarapinka*, en Chernóbil había unos 2.200 elementos combustibles, mientras que en Zaporiyia se estima que pueda haber hasta 18.000 repartidos en los seis reactores de la instalación.
> 
> Así, Tarapinka ha remarcado que *la hipotética zona de exclusión sería de hasta 30.000 kilómetros cuadrados*, diez veces más que la decretada tras el accidente de 1986, lo que dejaría por tanto inhabitable el conjunto de la región de Zaporiyia, ubicada en el sur del territorio ucraniano.
> ...



Pues que tengan cuidado


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

*Los occidentales creen que son libres porque pueden criticar a su presidente o a su primer ministro, 
cuando una pequeña investigación revela rápidamente que esos funcionarios no son los que llevan 
la voz cantante en ningún asunto de importancia. A los occidentales ni siquiera se les permite saber 
quién es su verdadero gobierno..."*

*No se nos permite saber quién lleva las riendas detrás de los velos del secreto. Todo lo que se nos 
permite ver es que nuestros gobiernos siguen promoviendo las mismas políticas imperiales una y otra 
vez, independientemente de quién esté en el cargo. Nunca nos dejan ver quién toma realmente esas decisiones.*

y
*
Puedes investigar estas cosas toda tu vida y, en el mejor de los casos, lo único que conseguirás es una imagen 
muy borrosa de lo que está pasando y un montón de conjeturas muy aproximadas. Tendrás una lista de nombres
de personas e instituciones que sabes que están involucradas de alguna manera, pero la mayor parte no se verá.*


Caitlin Johnstone


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un rayo....desde Gakona.



Iba a buscar para los lectores que ahi esta el haarp y dar info sobre esto, lo curioso es que encontré un articulo estilo newtrola desmintiendo que tuviera un uso no pacifico y negando las teorias de conspiración... que cada cual piense lo que crea conveniente.








PROYECTO HAARP ¿MITOS O REALIDADES?


Desarrollaremos acerca del proyecto HAARP y se verá si realmente es un peligro para la humanidad como indican los mitos y teorías.




storymaps.arcgis.com


----------



## El_Suave (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No entiendo por qué obligamos a que el Rey asista a estos aquelarres. Es una forma de humillar una y otra vez a la corona, y cada vez se van a cortar menos, van a subir el nivel de provocación. ¿Es necesario que en la próxima toma de poder del nuevo populista le tengan que romper un huevo en la cara? ¿Realmente queremos que una imagen así de la vuelta al mundo?. No nos quieren, no vayamos a sus tomas de posesiones, mantengamos solo relaciones comerciales lo más estrechas posible, con discrecionalidad. Puenteemos a líderes populistas que no dejan de ser meras figuras decorativas para engañar a pueblos analfabetos y profundicemos relaciones de segundo nivel. Es como el caso de México, donde la cooperación es a un altísimo nivel, pero ignorando al presidente AMLO.



*Figuras decorativas para engañar a pueblos analfabetos*.

Estoy de acuerdo, pero cortate un poco, no seas tan duro con la corona española.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

La Federación Rusa ha entregado a Malí varios aviones de ataque Su-25 y L-39, así como varios helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24.
En las imágenes se puede ver a los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner, que está ampliando sus actividades en este país, que, gracias a sus esfuerzos, se ha desprendido finalmente del imperio neocolonial francés y es ahora un trampolín para la presencia militar y política rusa en el noroeste de África, lo que crea la condición previa para un mayor debilitamiento del papel de Francia en el continente.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Iba a buscar para los lectores que ahi esta el haarp y dar info sobre esto, lo curioso es que encontré un articulo estilo newtrola desmintiendo que tuviera un uso no pacifico y negando las teorias de conspiración... que cada cual piense lo que crea conveniente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Rayos oportunos sobre tanques de combustible en Cuba, incendios forestales que corren a velocidad del rayo, misteriosas voladuras espontaneas de polvorines...cuarto, cuarto, cuarto..inf, Milenio..."


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Ucrania se queja de que Rusia ha iniciado el proceso de conexión de ZNPP al sistema energético ruso con preparativos paralelos para desconectar ZNPP del sistema energético ucraniano, que representa hasta el 20% de toda la generación en Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Rayos oportunos sobre tanques de combustible en Cuba, incendios forestales que corren a velocidad del rayo, misteriosas voladuras expontaneas de polvorines...cuarto, cuarto, cuarto..inf, Milenio..."



Andan con prisas, por algo es


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*La principal versión de la causa del accidente en el aeródromo de Saki - violación de los requisitos de seguridad contra incendios*

Según una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa, no hay indicios, pistas y más aún hechos de un impacto deliberado en la munición con el objetivo de detonarla en el aeródromo de Novofedorovka, informa RIAN.

De RVvoenkor: Estamos seguros al 99% de que no hubo ataque con misiles, con tanta gente en las calles es imposible evitar un video del vuelo de los misiles, si es que lo hubo. No descartaríamos la posibilidad de un sabotaje, pero eso es materia de investigación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> HAARP



  pero qué retrasaos sois.


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 9, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck military assets of the AFU near Uman with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 9 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Uman;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión medios militares de las AFU cerca de Ochertino;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Seversk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Krasnogorovka;
 Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Zhovtnevoye con misiles de alta precisión;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 drones ucranianos cerca de Petrovskoye, la estación de tren de Rutchenkovo en la RPD y en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 17 cohetes HIMARS cerca de la ciudad de Kherson y de Novaya Kakhovka, en la región de Kherson, y de Melitopol, en la región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (9 Ago 2022)

Para eso usan los ukro-nazis otanicos la artillería. 
Para asesinar a los civiles que iban en un autobús urbano. 



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> no me jodas, si eso no es un ataque de misiles yo me hago budista



Si así fuese, habrían vídeos. Y usted y todos los pro-otaneros estaríais publicándolos con gran bombo. Esto es algo obvio.


----------



## Manoliko (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Military Situation In Ukraine On August 9, 2022 (Map Update)
> 
> 
> Russia struck military assets of the AFU near Uman with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...
> ...



¿No dice nada de lo ocurrido en Crimena?


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Veremos si lo de Crimea no hace saltar por los aires toda la situación ya de por sí compleja.
> Ojo si a Rusia no se le hinchan las pelotas y forman la de Dios.
> Hoy Ucrania a atacado territorio Ruso, así que cuidado con las represalias



Cual seria la novedad, hace meses estan atacando territorio ruso...Donde queda Belgorod?


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Si esto es así, EEUU quiere que la 3WW comience este mismo verano . Menudos unos psicópatas.



Andan buscando escalar el conflicto desde hace mucho... Asi que momento no les dan lo que quieren.
Es lo que tiene querer escalar algo pero sin mojarse el culo, que cuesta...


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> pero qué retrasaos sois.



El HAARP es el arma definitiva de los terraplanistas para defenderse de los reptilianos...


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _Los funcionarios estadounidenses han aclarado que los objetivos en Crimea son un juego justo, incluido el puente del estrecho de Kerch, ya que lo ven como un territorio ocupado por Rusia en Ucrania. No hay techo de escalada para el uso de armas estadounidenses para objetivos de Crimea. En cuanto a lo que se usó aquí, muchos dedos apuntando...
> _



Ruido.
Rusia no va a cambiar su forma de guerrear. Básicamente porque le está yendo bien así


----------



## manodura79 (9 Ago 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Veremos si lo de Crimea no hace saltar por los aires toda la situación ya de por sí compleja.
> Ojo si a Rusia no se le hinchan las pelotas y forman la de Dios.
> Hoy Ucrania a atacado territorio Ruso, así que cuidado con las represalias



Bueno, menos lobos que a cada rato caen bombazos en territorio ruso y no pasa nada. ¿Sabes dónde queda Bélgorod? El problema aquí es que al que menos le interesa la escalada es al Kremlin. Tienen todo el tiempo del mundo y están ganando el dinero que jamás soñaron con ganar. Creo que lo único que puede hacer escalar el conflicto es un ataque a Moscú con centenares de muertos.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

con mucho cariño putinas


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Ago 2022)

Están confundiendo la prudencia y el cuidado de Rusia en no atacar a población civil y en ir despacio en Ucrania con debilidad , no conocen a los rusos, se les ha olvidado de lo que son capaces de hacer si se les acorrala y humilla.
Cuando la guerra de Chechenia no tuvieron tantos miramientos y arrasaron grodni, y dejaron la región devastada.
No abusen de la paciencia de Rusia decadentes gerifaltes de occidente.


----------



## manodura79 (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



Me cuesta recordar un verano así en Asturias. También es verdad que sólo llevo 14 años por aquí.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2022)

Nunca les he oído hablar de algo que no sea algún vecino del pueblo. Jubilados los dos, viudo uno, el otro acompañado por la esposa, beben vino y destripan chascarrillos entre rodajas de chorizo, tapas de queso, patatas fritas y aceitunas con hueso. En alguna ocasión, mientras dejaba las consumiciones en la mesa y movidos ellos por la confianza que dé el conocimiento mutuo de nuestros nombres desde hace tanto tiempo, llegaron a preguntarme el parecer ante tal o cual cuestión del todo desconocida para mi, algo inaudito a sus ojos, tan juntos; y entonces se esforzaban en explicarme los orígenes del caso con nombres de paisanos de tal forma y manera, con tan increíble seguridad, que uno no podía sino asentir y afirmar a la manera de un niño en la escuela que lo único que desea es volver pronto a su pupitre. De seguro que no los dejaba convencidos; de hecho creo que no lo hubiese logrado ni dando mil certeras explicaciones al tema. Pronto me dejaron por imposible. Soy demasiado excéntrico para ellos. Tengo casi cincuenta años, sigo soltero, luzco una larga coleta y fijo que saben de mi gusto por la botella.

El pueblo ha cambiado mucho desde mis años de colegial. Ahora tenemos hasta desfile del orgullo gay, pero todavía permanecen algunas pequeñas tiendas de barrio con carteles en las puertas para tal o cual Novena o Triduo y en Navidad se ven balcones engalanados con la imagen del Niño y la leyenda "Dios ha nacido" y en Semana Santa la rama de olivo que dejan secar. Claro que esto es algo cada vez más residual y prácticamente circunscrito al barrio antiguo, el que fuera el corazón del pueblo, y a las calles vecinas a las grandes iglesias. 

Ya para nosotros, para quienes fuimos niños hace cuarenta años, todo eso era poco más que algo por lo que habíamos de pasar, aún entre los que estudiábamos en colegios religiosos; es más, hasta nuestros padres, nacidos en pleno franquismo, debieron acabar tan hartos de todo eso que la inmensa mayoría ya lo tenía por algo poco más que figurativo, aunque claro, ya con hijos y todo lo que eso conlleva, todavía pervivía la costumbre de mandarnos rezar antes de dormir más a modo de superstición que otra cosa. Pero lo de ir a misa dominical, por ejemplo, ya fue algo que nosotros nunca hicimos. E incluso si voy un paso atrás, a la generación del abuelo, pisar una iglesia fuera de los días señalados era cosa de las mujeres.

Para aquella juventud manchega, la que llegó a la mayoría de edad en los sesenta, o por ser más exactos, para los jóvenes con inquietudes, no quedaba otra que largarse a Madrid. Y muchos de estos lo hicieron. Otros, como mi padre, se quedaron y vivieron una alegre juventud; una juventud que si yo se la contara a un chaval no podría creerla. 

El secreto residía en no meterse en política y en no hacerse preguntas. Más o menos, o exactamente igual, que hoy.

Yo no lo hubiera llevado bien de haber vivido en La Mancha de la juventud de mi padre, estoy convencido. Nada bien. Ahora que voy para viejo sigo sin llevarla bien. Pero eso es por mi, porque no estoy hecho para estar bien. Cuando fui joven la cosa ya era de otra manera; no tanto como ahora, ni mucho menos. Hacíamos cosas que hoy nos habría costado algún año de internamiento en un centro de menores, por no hablar de las multas que nos quedamos sin pagar al haber nacido antes de tiempo, una auténtica millonada. 

No diré que no lo pasé bien. Hubo ratos tan memorables que aún hoy los recuerdo como si los estuviera viendo. Y si me esfuerzo un poco en visualizarlos con los ojos cerrados puedo sonreír hasta alcanzar la risa solitaria. Pero en realidad aquello no era lo mío. Me esforzaba porque lo fuera pero nunca fue lo mío. La corriente me llevó. La corriente de la vida, de la familia, de los amigos, te lleva sin darte cuenta, chaval.


Estamos en La Mancha, tierra de don Quijote. Encontrarás referencias suyas en cualquier pueblo que vayas. Aquí tiene calle a su nombre, museo y varias estatuas, un par de ellas realmente buenas. Recuerdo quedarme mirándolas cuando ya solo y borracho, con veinte años y el Quijote leído, regresaba a casa de mis padres dando un paseo para despejarme un poco. Había noches en que las acariciaba.

Don Quijote tenía mi edad cuando decidió dejar de ser Alonso Quijano. Porque don Quijote se llamaba así antes de volverse loco, chaval, Alonso Quijano. Y vivió en una Mancha inimaginable a tus ojos: una Mancha sin Internet; una Mancha sin películas, ni series, ni redes sociales; una Mancha sin juegos de ordenador; una Mancha sin Playstation. Por no haber no había casi libros que leer, amigo. Y llegar hasta ellos era cosa reservada a muy pocos hombres. Alonso Quijano era uno de estos. Pero en aquella Mancha que geográfica y ambientalmente sigue siendo la de hoy, con esa aridez envuelta en un infinito horizonte, con esas temperaturas extremadas que te derriten o te congelan el seso (y lee bien) en esa Mancha de principios del siglo XVII (17, los años 1600...) no había otra que leer sino libros católicos o los clásicos de Roma y Grecia que no habían sufrido el donoso escrutinio de la Iglesia, algo que entonces podría entenderse como un oasis en el desierto pero que hoy, con todo lo que vino después, nos parecen propias de otros planetas. Al menos para mi. Y para Alonso Quijano también, pues de no poder entenderlos, de puro aburrimiento por las conversaciones con el cura y el barbero (y fíjate en esto), se pasó a los libros de caballerías, los primeros cómics de una larga y poderosa era que sin darse cuenta andaba hacia su ocaso.

Y así es como pasan las cosas, amigo: sin que te des cuenta.

A sus cincuenta años Alonso Quijano era un hombre acabado. No se había casado, no había tenido hijos, no había hecho nada. Dos mujeres de la familia, una vieja y otra joven, vivían en su casa. Era un hombre ocioso, un hombre que se aburría. No había golfas de Tinder en aquella Mancha. O al menos no eran del tipo que uno puede desear a esa edad sin recurrir a fármacos que entonces no existían. 

Pero en los libros de caballería todo era grandilocuente, exuberante, heroico, incluso catastrófico, algo que siempre es como una especie de coz para el espíritu sensible. Estaban escritos como el culo, sí, pero vuelvo a recordarte que era eso o romperte la cabeza con Tomás de Aquino, Cicerón o Aristóteles (busca en Google), algo que de ningún modo te aconsejo pues acabarías odiando el todo por la parte, como a tantos otros les pasó y les sigue pasando hasta el fin de sus días. Hay mucho bueno fuera de eso. Y malo también. Pero quien abrió el melón de la libertad de pensamiento fue don Quijote transformado por la locura.


¿Y sabes qué pasó, hijo? ¡Que Alonso Quijano se creyó otro! Y no como uno que bebe o se droga sino de verdad. Despertó muchas mañanas, ¡muchísimas!, y seguía creyendo que era don Quijote. Y para seguirse creyendo don Quijote hay que vivir como don Quijote, no lo olvides.


¿Preguntas que como acabó? El final es siempre lo de menos.


Lee el puto libro. Y ten mucho cuidado con la corriente.


Todavía estás a tiempo.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La principal versión de la causa del accidente en el aeródromo de Saki - violación de los requisitos de seguridad contra incendios*
> 
> Según una fuente del Ministerio de Defensa, no hay indicios, pistas y más aún hechos de un impacto deliberado en la munición con el objetivo de detonarla en el aeródromo de Novofedorovka, informa RIAN.
> 
> ...



Esto pasó hace unos días, cuando volvía a casa.
Los medios occidentales dirían que fueron los Himars...




La realidad: Se quemó un almacen del amazon ruso, Ozon.
Los rusos se pasan las normas de seguridad por los cojones, y cada dos por tres pasan estas cosas.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Volodymyr Zelenskyi:*

La única diferencia entre los terroristas y Rusia es que los primeros asumen la responsabilidad de lo que han hecho, mientras que Rusia no tiene el coraje de hacerlo y tiene la audacia de culpar a otros por sus crímenes, a países individuales y al mundo entero. Y ahora este mundo se enfrenta a una elección. Determinación y, por lo tanto, el fin de los crímenes y atrocidades de Rusia, u otra explosión de otra bomba de estos terroristas.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Bueno, menos lobos que a cada rato caen bombazos en territorio ruso y no pasa nada. ¿Sabes dónde queda Bélgorod? El problema aquí es que al que menos le interesa la escalada es al Kremlin. Tienen todo el tiempo del mundo y están ganando el dinero que jamás soñaron con ganar. Creo que lo único que puede hacer escalar el conflicto es un ataque a Moscú con centenares de muertos.



Es que estos ataques no suponen absolutamente nada para un conflicto como este, mas alla de la publicidad.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esto pasó hace unos días, cuando volvía a casa.
> Los medios occidentales dirían que fueron los Himars...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150973
> ...



Cuidado que cierto forero ya estará descargando la foto para su hilo de Rusia en llamas


----------



## Guaguei (9 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today*


*Todo lo que se sabe del allanamiento de la mansión de Donald Trump por el FBI *

Publicado: 9 ago 2022 08:03 GMT 

La redada en Mar-a-Lago se produjo mientras el magnate sopesa una tercera candidatura a la Casa Blanca.





Partidarios del expresidente de EE.UU., Donald Trump, se manifiestan cerca de su casa en Mar-A-Lago el 8 de agosto de 2022 en Palm Beach, Florida.Eva Marie Uzcategui / Fotógrafo autónomo / Gettyimages.ru 
Donald Trump afirmó este lunes, a través de un comunicado, que agentes del FBI allanaron su residencia de Mar-a-Lago en Palm Beach, Florida. De acuerdo con reportes, la inspección fue parte de una investigación sobre el manejo de documentos presidenciales altamente clasificados.
"Mar-A-Lago en Palm Beach está actualmente bajo asedio, allanada y ocupada por un gran grupo de agentes del FBI", declaró Trump en el comunicado, señalando que "nunca antes le había ocurrido algo así a un presidente de EE.UU.".
El registro, según Eric Trump, tercer hijo del magnate, estaba centrado en una investigación del Departamento de Justicia sobre el posible mal manejo de secretos gubernamentales, luego de que el expresidente se llevara a su residencia varias cajas con documentos clasificados cuando dejó la Casa Blanca. 
"El propósito de la redada fue, por lo que dijeron, porque los Archivos Nacionales querían corroborar si Donald Trump tenía o no documentos en su poder", declaró el hijo del expresidente a Fox News. "Y mi padre ha trabajado en colaboración con ellos durante meses. De hecho, el abogado que ha estado trabajando en esto estaba totalmente sorprendido. Dice: 'Tengo una relación tan increíble con esta gente y de repente, sin previo aviso, envían 20 coches y 30 agentes'".





Vista aérea de Mar-a-Lago, la residencia de Donald Trump, en Palm Beach, Florida.New York Daily News Archive / Colaborador / Gettyimages.ru

*¿Qué dicen desde el Gobierno?*
Los Archivos Nacionales y Administración de Documentos descubrieron en enero de este año que, al final de su mandato, Trump se había llevado a su casa, en el complejo de Mar-a-Lago, 15 cajas de la Casa Blanca que contenían documentos gubernamentales, recuerdos, regalos y cartas. Las cajas incluían material sujeto a la Ley de Registros Presidenciales, que exige que todos los documentos y registros relacionados con asuntos oficiales se entreguen a los archivos.
Después de que Trump devolviera las cajas a los Archivos Nacionales, sus archiveros encontraron documentos que contenían "elementos marcados como información clasificada de seguridad nacional", según informó la agencia al Congreso en febrero.







 Trump: "Somos una nación que mendiga petróleo a Venezuela, Arabia Saudita y muchos otros" 
El Comité de Supervisión de la Cámara de Representantes, que lidera la investigación del Congreso sobre los documentos mal manejados, publicó una declaración de su presidenta, la representante demócrata de Nueva York, Carolyn Maloney, en la que resaltó que "los presidentes tienen el solemne deber de proteger la seguridad nacional de EE.UU., y las acusaciones de que el expresidente Trump puso en riesgo nuestra seguridad por el mal manejo de información clasificada justifican el máximo escrutinio".
A pesar de que en los últimos meses los Archivos Nacionales habían recuperado los registros de la Casa Blanca en Mar-a-Lago, varias fuentes indican que el FBI tuvo que verificar que no se había quedado nada.
La búsqueda comenzó a primera hora de la mañana de este lunes y los agentes del FBI parecían estar centrados en la zona del club donde están las oficinas y las dependencias personales de Trump, indicó a la CNN una persona familiarizada con el asunto. Sin embargo, varios funcionarios de la Casa Blanca dijeron al mismo medio que el registro no fue notificado y que el presidente Joe Biden no estaba al tanto hasta que se informó en las noticias.
Por otro parte, fuentes policiales dijeron a ABC News que las actividades del FBI en el complejo de Trump están autorizadas por la corte. Asimismo, un alto funcionario informado sobre los acontecimientos dijo que el Servicio Secreto solo fue notificado por el FBI poco antes de que los agentes llegaran. El Servicio Secreto validó la orden de registro y facilitó la entrada en la residencia, de acuerdo con una orden judicial, según el funcionario.
El expresidente no estuvo presente mientras el allanamiento se llevaba a cabo. Estaba en la Torre Trump de Nueva York, comentó a Politico una persona familiarizada con la situación. Trump fue informado de la redada por su hijo Eric.
*EE.UU., una "república bananera"*
El registro del FBI en Mar-a-Lago se produjo mientras Trump sopesa una cada vez más probable tercera candidatura a la Casa Blanca. En un comunicado, el magnate denunció el allanamiento como un "armamento del sistema de justicia" y un esfuerzo para evitar que se presente de nuevo a la Presidencia en el 2024.
Las acciones provocaron una rápida condena por parte de algunos gobernadores republicanos, que rápidamente respaldaron el mensaje de Trump de que el Departamento de Justicia estaba siendo utilizado en su contra. Asimismo, criticaron el pobre actuar del sistema de justicia estadounidense cuando se trata de investigar a personas ligadas a la administración actual, como Hillary Clinton o Hunter Biden.
La gobernadora de Dakota del Sur, Kristi Noem, una firme aliada de Trump, describió el registro como una "instrumentalización política sin precedentes del Departamento de Justicia" en Twitter. "Utilizar el sistema de justicia penal de esta manera es antiamericano", escribió.
Ron DeSantis, gobernador de Florida, comentó en redes que la redada "es otra escalada en el uso de armas de las agencias federales contra los opositores políticos del régimen, mientras que personas como Hunter Biden son tratadas con guantes de seda", y calificó a EE.UU. como una "república bananera".
"Oye, FBI, ¿algún interés en la computadora portátil de Hunter Biden? Preguntando por un amigo mío que fue allanado hoy", comentó en Twitter Kari Lake, candidata a la Gobernación de Arizona.





Los partidarios del expresidente Trump se reúnen fuera de la Torre Trump en Nueva York, el 8 de marzo de 2021.Andrew Lichtenstein / Colaborador

*Manifestaciones en apoyo a Trump*
La redada del FBI también provocó que un par de docenas de partidarios de Trump se reunieran frente a su residencia privada en Palm Beach, en apoyo al expresidente. 






Partidarios del expresidente Donald Trump se manifiestan cerca de su casa en Mar-A-Lago el 8 de agosto de 2022 en Palm Beach, Florida.Eva Marie Uzcategui / Fotógrafo autónomo / Gettyimages.ru


----------



## piru (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> ...
> Mantenerse junto a España solo era garantía de terminar expuestos a ser blanco continuo de los ataques de las otras potencias europeas España se había demostrado incapaz de mantener su propia seguridad menos aun podía garantizarles seguridad a sus colonias, y por eso lo primero que hicieron los independentistas fue buscar reconocimiento de las independencias por parte de las grandes potencias europeas y se le ofreció a España la posibilidad de tener un divorcio de terciopelo si aceptaba *la independencia pactada cosa que las cortes de Cadiz primero* y Fernando VII después rechazaron, solo después de la batalla de Carabobo y el mazazo que fue Ayacucho es que a Fernando VII se le ocurrió que había que negociar con los independentistas cuando ya no tenia nada sobre la mesa con que negociar.




Tienes fuentes de esto?


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

"Rosatom ha puesto en marcha un plan para conectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya al sistema energético ruso y desconectarla del ucraniano

El presidente de la empresa ucraniana Enerhoatom dijo:
"El personal de Rosatom entregó a la central un programa especial de reconexión de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con Crimea".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (9 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today*


*Se producen varias explosiones en un aeródromo militar ruso en Crimea (VIDEOS) *

Publicado: 9 ago 2022 12:56 GMT 

La base militar en cuestión se ubica al oeste de la península, en la localidad de Novofiódorovka.

Captura de pantallaFoto: Ruptly
Varias explosiones se han producido este martes en un aeródromo militar ruso, ubicado en la localidad de Novofiódorovka, al oeste de Crimea, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Según Defensa, "*se produjo la detonación de varios proyectiles de aviación*" en el territorio del aeródromo de Saki.
El Ministerio señaló que las causas del suceso se están esclareciendo. Al mismo tiempo, destacó que, según un informe desde el lugar, no se registró ningún ataque contra el arsenal del aeródromo.
En cuanto a las víctimas, el jefe de la república de Crimea, Serguéi Aksiónov, señaló que *una persona falleció* como consecuencia de las explosiones. Por su parte, desde el Ministerio de Salud de Crimea informaron de *6 heridos*.
En las redes sociales se difundieron varios videos, presuntamente grabados en las inmediaciones de los lugares donde se produjeron las explosiones. Sin embargo, las imágenes no han sido verificadas.


El asesor del jefe de la república de Crimea, Oleg Kriuchkov, escribió en su canal de Telegram que unas 30 personas fueron evacuadas tras la explosión.
De acuerdo con Aksiónov, quien se personó en el lugar de los hechos, el aeródromo ha sido acordonado. En el lugar se encuentran ambulancias y aviones medicalizados.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2022)

Cada día es más duro ser pro ruso y no hundirse. Moralmente estoy abatido y agotado


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Rayos oportunos sobre tanques de combustible en Cuba, incendios forestales que corren a velocidad del rayo, misteriosas voladuras expontaneas de polvorines...cuarto, cuarto, cuarto..inf, Milenio..."



¿Y el que cayó en los jardines de la Casa Blanca?



No os queréis creer que la atmósfera ha cambiado y va a peor. Anteayer se produjo, *otra vez* como he ido viendo bastantes veces estos últimos años, una tormenta geomagnética que *no estaba prevista*. En Dinamarca vieron auroras boreales que no se veían desde hacía cuatro años. Y luego las cosas explotan aquí y allá, se prenden fuegos, pero los mismos mentirosos medios que no nos queremos creer para nada, *en esto sí nos los creemos*... ¡qué bien! y eso que sabemos que esa gente *siempre miente*.









Surprise Geomagnetic Storm


Aug. 8, 2022: A solar wind stream hit Earth’s magnetic field on August 7th. At first, the stream’s velocity was low, but during the day it sped up to more than 600 km/s, ultimately trig…




spaceweatherarchive.com


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Rosatom ha puesto en marcha un plan para conectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya al sistema energético ruso y desconectarla del ucraniano
> 
> El presidente de la empresa ucraniana Enerhoatom dijo:
> "El personal de Rosatom entregó a la central un programa especial de reconexión de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con Crimea".
> ...



Eso es por si los ucronazis cortan tendidos de alta tension poder derivar energía sin apagar la central


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

Dmitry Medvedev
*
El principal payaso ucraniano propuso "pedir cuentas a toda la población de Rusia".
La última vez que Adolf Hitler intentó poner en práctica tales ideas en relación con toda 
una nación. ¿Tiene más preguntas sobre la naturaleza del gobierno ucraniano?*


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada día es más duro ser pro ruso y no hundirse. Moralmente estoy abatido y agotado



No diga estupideces, Rusia todos los dias gana mas territorio, y le conviene este estado de guerra hace subir el precio de la energia y los alimentos...


----------



## dabuti (9 Ago 2022)

ROGER WATERS lefando a periodista anglosionista de CNN a cuenta de Rusia y China.

Brootal.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me cuesta recordar un verano así en Asturias. También es verdad que sólo llevo 14 años por aquí.



A finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 tuvimos veranos de mucho sol y calor. Casi todos los días.


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuidado que cierto forero ya estará descargando la foto para su hilo de Rusia en llamas



Ignore activado. Gracias.


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No diga estupideces, Rusia todos los dias gana mas territorio, y le conviene este estado de guerra hace subir el precio de la energia y los alimentos...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Rusia Today*
> 
> 
> *Se producen varias explosiones en un aeródromo militar ruso en Crimea (VIDEOS) *
> ...



Esto parece una escalada
Si Ucrania considera que Crimea no es Rusia entonces lo siguiente es Sebastopol y eso puede ser un lio gordo


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Se de un gilipollas de la liga anticochista que no hace nada mas que dar por culo con lo de que hay que joder al putin... El retraso social y mental normalizado...


----------



## keylargof (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ROGER WATERS lefando a periodista anglosionista de CNN a cuenta de Rusia y China.
> 
> Brootal.



- Nos han reventado la base aérea de Crimea!
- Si, pero Roger Waters de los Pink Floyd es prorruso señor


----------



## Howitzer (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Multiplica el superavit porque las importaciones se han desplomado un 80%.


----------



## delhierro (9 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Cada día es más duro ser pro ruso y no hundirse. Moralmente estoy abatido y agotado



Tu eres más prootanico de Solana. 

Las guerras son jodidas, no todo son victorias. Lo de hoy no son misiles, es un sabotaje o un dron pero creo que nunca lo sabremos.

Putin y su infinita paciencia..... en fin, en breve caera la ultima linea de defensa del este y solo quedara Slavianks donde todo esto empezo. Cuando lleguen ahí los mismo Putin nos cuenta que pretende hacer despues.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El HAARP es el arma definitiva de los terraplanistas para defenderse de los reptilianos...



No sois mas imbéciles porque no entrenais.


----------



## mazuste (9 Ago 2022)

La pregunta que muchos se hacen trata de si ¿la población alemana va a aguantar
el congelarse en sus casas este invierno sin lugar de trabajo al que acudir, cuando
lo único que tienen que hacer es abrir el NS-2 y que los costes regresen a la razón?


¿Acaso la población alemana aguantó 3 años bombardeos de terror y derrota
en el Este, cuando lo único que tenían que hacer era deshacerse de Hitler
y demandar la paz?

Pintan bastos.


----------



## Nicors (9 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No diga estupideces, Rusia todos los dias gana mas territorio, y le conviene este estado de guerra hace subir el precio de la energia y los alimentos...



Joder pues que ataquen Polonia …….. así subirá todavía más…………, ¿no? ………………………………..


----------



## Inkalus (9 Ago 2022)

Esto parece el día de la marmota. 

A los dos días olvidado y vuelta a esperar el siguiente "Gran acontecimiento"


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Temple.
Lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión, hace falta temple.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

Noticias frescas sobre los nuevos rusos.
Todos los ciudadanos de las zonas liberadas de Nikolaev, serán parte de Jersón, para así poder simplificar su gestión, como nuevos rusos (siempre que lo voten)


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Dmitry Medvedev haciendo una evaluación de los daños...


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dmitry Medvedev haciendo una evaluación de los daños...



Según comentan, los aviones basados en Saki no han sufrido daños. Lo peor es que ha fallecido una persona.


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Nunca les he oído hablar de algo que no sea algún vecino del pueblo. Jubilados los dos, viudo uno, el otro acompañado por la esposa, beben vino y destripan chascarrillos entre rodajas de chorizo, tapas de queso, patatas fritas y aceitunas con hueso. En alguna ocasión, mientras dejaba las consumiciones en la mesa y movidos ellos por la confianza que dé el conocimiento mutuo de nuestros nombres desde hace tanto tiempo, llegaron a preguntarme el parecer ante tal o cual cuestión del todo desconocida para mi, algo inaudito a sus ojos, tan juntos; y entonces se esforzaban en explicarme los orígenes del caso con nombres de paisanos de tal forma y manera, con tan increíble seguridad, que uno no podía sino asentir y afirmar a la manera de un niño en la escuela que lo único que desea es volver pronto a su pupitre. De seguro que no los dejaba convencidos; de hecho creo que no lo hubiese logrado ni dando mil certeras explicaciones al tema. Pronto me dejaron por imposible. Soy demasiado excéntrico para ellos. Tengo casi cincuenta años, sigo soltero, luzco una larga coleta y fijo que saben de mi gusto por la botella.
> 
> El pueblo ha cambiado mucho desde mis años de colegial. Ahora tenemos hasta desfile del orgullo gay, pero todavía permanecen algunas pequeñas tiendas de barrio con carteles en las puertas para tal o cual Novena o Triduo y en Navidad se ven balcones engalanados con la imagen del Niño y la leyenda "Dios ha nacido" y en Semana Santa la rama de olivo que dejan secar. Claro que esto es algo cada vez más residual y prácticamente circunscrito al barrio antiguo, el que fuera el corazón del pueblo, y a las calles vecinas a las grandes iglesias.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

¿Quién dijo por aquí (creo que el chino)que los HIMARS y sus diversos proyectiles no valían un pimiento, que no iban a afectar en nada a la balanza?

Un genio de la táctica y la estrategia, supongo...


----------



## Guaguei (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto parece una escalada
> Si Ucrania considera que Crimea no es Rusia entonces lo siguiente es Sebastopol y eso puede ser un lio gordo



un lio gordo que a Usa no le importa, al contrario es el liante como siempre y esta metiendo la cizaña y comiendo las palomitas, y europa es el perjudicado, que si hay que mover un dedo sera con lo que quede de rusia, despues de ir europa por delante primero


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Quién dijo por aquí (creo que el chino)que los HIMARS y sus diversos proyectiles no valían un pimiento, que no iban a afectar en nada a la balanza?
> 
> Un genio de la táctica y la estrategia, supongo...


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


>



Gracias. Creo que este me ha salido bien; aunque está tan ceca y ya estoy tan bebido que no sé si mañana aguantará el donoso escrutinio de la sobriedad.


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sois mas imbéciles porque no entrenais.



Explíqueme porque no creer en una estupidez conspiranoica me convierte en un idiota...
Porque la supuesta superarma climática HAARP no es mas que eso, una teoría conspirativa para personas de bajo IQ


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 tuvimos veranos de mucho sol y calor. Casi todos los días.



Yo he estado cuatro días por el occidente y de calor nada y de sol poco. Un día sin parar de llover en Avilés.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Están confundiendo la prudencia y el cuidado de Rusia en no atacar a población civil y en ir despacio en Ucrania con debilidad , no conocen a los rusos, se les ha olvidado de lo que son capaces de hacer si se les acorrala y humilla.
> Cuando la guerra de Chechenia no tuvieron tantos miramientos y arrasaron grodni, y dejaron la región devastada.
> No abusen de la paciencia de Rusia decadentes gerifaltes de occidente.



Estas comparando Ukrania con Chechenia?


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Gracias. Creo que este me ha salido bien; aunque está tan ceca y ya estoy tan bebido que no sé si mañana aguantará el donoso escrutinio de la sobriedad.



Deberías escribir un libro.
Con Ana Iris formarías un tandem manchego espectacular.


----------



## Epicii (9 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Joder pues que ataquen Polonia …….. así subirá todavía más…………, ¿no? ………………………………..



Seguramente subirían mas, sobre todo los alimentos que no tengan radioactividad...


----------



## Clavisto (9 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Deberías escribir un libro.
> Con Ana Iris formarías un tandem manchego espectacular.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Que no han sido dañados, lo siento por el feo del girasolín.


----------



## autsaider (9 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos creo que *es justo hacer un reconocimiento a los ucranianos*, porque si bien no se enfrentan a TODO el poderío ruso, si han demostrado coraje. Sus líneas de defensa no han sido rotas, puede que haya habido algunas rendiciones, pero no hay deserciones masivas y la moral, no será estupenda, pero tampoco la han perdido.
> 
> Conste que llevan ya MESES de combate, con menos rotaciones que los rusos, sometidos a una lluvia de fuego... pero siguen.
> 
> Otros ejércitos menos aguerridos y valerosos, ya hubieran entrado en desbandada.



La consigna es que rusia podría mandar al ejército ruso y aplastar a ucrania sin esfuerzo alguno, pero como gesto de buena voluntad, han decidido mandar solo a una mínima parte de su ejército. Resulta entrañable ver el desparpajo con el que contáis las trolas: hay arte.

Ahora mismo hay un apagón de trols debido al ataque en crimea. Los trols están esperando las nuevas consignas que les tocará repetir.


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Se de un gilipollas de la liga anticochista que no hace nada mas que dar por culo con lo de que hay que joder al putin... El retraso social y mental normalizado...



Son la masa crítica necesaria para la bajada de nivel de vida de la población europea. 
Los muy imbéciles creen estar salvando al mundo por quitar el aire acondicionado o decir a su cuñado que lo quite, igual que hace poco más de un año pensaban que lo salvaban paseando con mascarilla.
Infantilismo, nivel cultural escaso y vida muy vacía son un coctel explosivo que provoca estupidez masiva.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que no han sido dañados, lo siento por el feo del girasolín.



Da igual... La patrulla osito ya ha redondeado hasta 40, y ya estan actulizando los powepoint


----------



## Guaguei (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto parece una escalada
> Si Ucrania considera que Crimea no es Rusia entonces lo siguiente es Sebastopol y eso puede ser un lio gordo





Guaguei dijo:


> un lio gordo que a Usa no le importa, al contrario es el liante como siempre y esta metiendo la cizaña y comiendo las palomitas, y europa es el perjudicado, que si hay que mover un dedo sera con lo que quede de rusia, despues de ir europa por delante primero



cuando las elites Usanas vean que se van acabando los ucranianos o antes de que se acaben, generara un nuevo problema, una escalada, no puede quedar asi, Rusia victoriosa y con mas territorio o casi toda ucrania, y dejarla recomponerse y darle tiempo con mas territorio poblacion y recursos

si algo le sobra a Usa son armas, para que te crees entre otros motivos que Soros, que es el que mas ganas tiene de destruir Rusia, esta metiendo tanta inmigracion, porque los ucranianos se acaban, para que no se acaben las tropas tan facilmente que por armas no es problema, por si acaso hubiera que jugar esa carta en el futuro, mejor tener y no necesitar que lo contrario


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Da igual... La patrulla osito ya ha redondeado hasta 40, y ya estan actulizando los powepoint



Esos mamarrachos siguen sin entender que Rusia no es como Occidente, donde hay que ocultar las cosas a la gente como si fueran niños pequeños. Aquí asumen lo que es esto, y que puede haber y hay pérdidas. ¿Por que cojones iban a ocultar algo a la gente? Algo que la OTAN SI QUE HACIA EN KOSOVO. Hasta los accidentes en las bases (Aviano...)


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> ¿Has visto la clase de fuerza militar que podía desplegar Prusia? ¿Su producción agrícola y manufacturera? No hablemos ya de su organización, disciplina y consolidación como estado, nada de eso existía en México. Y no, producir plata u oro para importar todo lo demás y que tu población viva básicamente en la mas atroz de las miserias no te hace rico. Es como comparar la mano abierta de un anciano de 90 años con el puño cerrado de un campeón peso pesado, adivina quien pega más duro.



No se yo cómo estaría Prusia a inicios del siglo XIX. En ese siglo se avanzó mucho, es básicamente cuando bajó drásticamente la mortalidad infantil en Europa y se produjo la "explosión (demográfica) blanca". Reino Unido y Alemania triplicaron población, y eso que exportaron a su vez millones de personas.


ciruiostar dijo:


> El problema es que la imagen del régimen español si que importa no es solo hacer negocios porque si resulta que los españoles se dedican a molestar y meterse en donde no les incumbe les darán una soberana patada en el culo no por nada las cumbres iberoamericanas quedaron vacías.
> 
> 
> Las maduras no se quedaron en América fueron toditas para la metrópoli en los barcos de la flota de indias y no iba solo oro y plata venían también textiles, cacao, café azúcar, añil, pigmentos, cobre, cueros etc.
> ...



Hay un punto en el que creo que podemos estar de acuerdo: Si bien España construyó ciudades, universidades, puertos, fuertes, etc. No menos cierto es que se lo cobró. El dinero que venía a España era en concepto de impuestos, se puede discutir si eran altos o no, o si América pago de más o se hizo con las infraestructuras a precio de ganga, pero insistir en eso está fuera de lugar. Por cierto, los impuestos que hubieran en aquellos años en América no son nada con los que nos someten hoy día en España.

En lo que sí tenían razón los territorios americanos eran en rompar el régimen de monopolio comercial con España, era justo esa reinvidicación, porque si cualquiera en España podía comercial con ingleses, por qué no podrían hacer lo mismo los que estaban en América.

Y hay otro aspecto que no es baladí en el mundo moderno que ocurrió tras la independencia de América, y eso fue que el "Real de a ocho" era la moneda franca internacional en 1800. Los de aqueños años no fueron conscientes de los privilegios y ventajas comerciales que perdieron al independizarse: El ser dueños de la impresora. Se lo dimos de manera estúpidamente ingenua a los británicos que convirtieron la libra esterlina en la moneda franca mundial, que por si alguien no lo sabe, es la punta de lanza de toda potencia dominante.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esos mamarrachos siguen sin entender que Rusia no es como Occidente, donde hay que ocultar las cosas a la gente como si fueran niños pequeños. Aquí asumen lo que es esto, y que puede haber y hay pérdidas. ¿Por que cojones iban a ocultar algo a la gente? Algo que la OTAN SI QUE HACIA EN KOSOVO. Hasta los accidentes en las bases (Aviano...)



En realidad da igual lo que haya pasado... Todo lo que diga Rusia es mentira, todo lo que diga Ucrania es verdad... y la legion de mermados que nos rodea y que no es escasa en este foro ladrará un par de dias hasta que se disipe el humo y entonces... A otra cosa


----------



## Teuro (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No soy anti-monárquico. Si es un buen rey, bienvenido sea. Mejor eso que una pléyade de políticos ladrones. Aunque la verdad, no es el sistema, son las personas. Al fin y al cabo, un sistema es como una máquina. Esta se compone de piezas, en este caso son las personas. Por muy bien que esté diseñada esta, si las piezas son defectuosas, la máquina no funcionará bien. Resumiendo, lo que tenemos es una crisis de valores. Esa es la clave de todo.
> 
> Respecto a lo del final opino igual. Si beneficia a España ¿qué hay de malo en que le beneficie a él? como dice la Biblia: 'no le pondrás bozal al buey que trilla'.



A mi lo que me abochorna es políticos cantando porque entra una espada o diputados autonómicos cantando "Els Segadors" con lagrimones. Me parecen absolutamente patéticos.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Son la masa crítica necesaria para la bajada de nivel de vida de la población europea.
> Los muy imbéciles creen estar salvando al mundo por quitar el aire acondicionado o decir a su cuñado que lo quite, igual que hace poco más de un año pensaban que lo salvaban paseando con mascarilla.
> Infantilismo, nivel cultural escaso y vida muy vacía son un coctel explosivo que provoca estupidez masiva.



La mili quitaba muchas tonterias... Ahora los hay que tienen _depresión_ _post carrera universitaria _que casualmente se cura con un añito sabatico pagado por papi y mami... La generación mas preparada mus cojones...


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

*Sinopsis del Estado Mayor de las AFU: Kiev admite la pérdida de control sobre Vershina, cerca de Artemivsk*

▪ En dirección a Artemivskoye, las fuerzas aliadas avanzan en la zona de Spornyy.
▪ En la misma dirección, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas participaron en equipos de reconocimiento en las zonas de Ivano-Daryevka, Veseloye, Yakovlevka y Soledar y realizaron reconocimientos de combate en las zonas de Podgorodne y Artemivsk.
▪ Las fuerzas aliadas tuvieron éxito en la dirección del pueblo de Vershina.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las tropas de la Federación Rusa llevaron a cabo batallas ofensivas cerca de Krasnogorovka, Avdiivka y Peski.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Explíqueme porque no creer en una estupidez conspiranoica me convierte en un idiota...
> Porque la supuesta superarma climática HAARP no es mas que eso, una teoría conspirativa para personas de bajo IQ



Eso es solo su dudoso juicio de valor, existen las instalaciones y hay numerosos ejemplos de su utilización. Solo hay que buscarlos. El terremoto de Bam, por ejemplo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (9 Ago 2022)

Pelosi: "China es una de las sociedades más libres del mundo".

__


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Batalla por Seversk: cómo los "*O*twenty" destruyen las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Ya se ha escrito más de una vez que cerca de Seversk el mando del grupo "O", debido a las peculiaridades del terreno, todavía no lleva a cabo acciones de asalto de gran envergadura, sino que utiliza la táctica de destrucción masiva de largo alcance de los bastiones ucranianos. El ritmo de la ofensiva no es tan rápido, pero con pérdidas mínimas para sus fuerzas. Cuando la infantería se acerca a las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas invadidas por la artillería, a menudo es recibida por los combatientes ucranianos sólo en este estado. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me






Spoiler: +18


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Este parece un buen cigarro, un cartón entero al menos


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Pelosi: "China es una de las sociedades más libres del mundo".
> 
> __



Evidentemente se refiere a la República de China, creación del Doctor Sun Yantse, usurpada por el corrupto Chiang Pay Check.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Multiplica el superavit porque las importaciones se han desplomado un 80%.



Casi ha cuadruplicado el balance, espabila


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

La han dado un toque o se ha cagado en el pañal o es antiguo

Pelosi: "China es una de las sociedades más libres del mundo"


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si así fuese, habrían vídeos. Y usted y todos los pro-otaneros estaríais publicándolos con gran bombo. Esto es algo obvio.



ha sido un accidente, alguien ha entrado en el arsenal con una vela



estoy casi seguro


----------



## frangelico (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo cómo estaría Prusia a inicios del siglo XIX. En ese siglo se avanzó mucho, es básicamente cuando bajó drásticamente la mortalidad infantil en Europa y se produjo la "explosión (demográfica) blanca". Reino Unido y Alemania triplicaron población, y eso que exportaron a su vez millones de personas.
> 
> 
> Hay un punto en el que creo que podemos estar de acuerdo: Si bien España construyó ciudades, universidades, puertos, fuertes, etc. No menos cierto es que se lo cobró. El dinero que venía a España era en concepto de impuestos, se puede discutir si eran altos o no, o si América pago de más o se hizo con las infraestructuras a precio de ganga, pero insistir en eso está fuera de lugar. Por cierto, los impuestos que hubieran en aquellos años en América no son nada con los que nos someten hoy día en España.
> ...



Prusia no tuvo carbón hasta que le asignaron el Ruhr tras el Congreso de Viena. Era un estado muy bien organizado pero que se apoyaba en la riqueza agrícola y maderera , hay que decirlo, fruto en buena medida de esclavizar a eslavos en todas esas tierras que fueron el origen del reino pero en las que resulta que ya había gente antes; Junker significa algo así como "señorito" y esa era la elite prusiana, gente orgullosa de tener a eslavos sirviéndoles en sus tierras. Era, eso sí, un estado empeñado en la buena gestión y que lo lograba, atraía protestantes de diversos lugares de Europa y tenía un sistema de granjas y artesanías de calidad. Pero industria en 1800 NO. La industria apareció donde abundaban los carbones ,o bosques en su defecto, y el hierro, en 1800 el 90% del carbón del mundo se sacaba en el RU porque estaba a ras de tierra y ya desde siglos atrás habia pequeñas explotaciones. España detraía como el 20% de los recursos mineros del imperio , por eso había universidades y ciudades imporantes en América. En el momento de la independencia de las colonias sólo en el RU había industria y en 1800 seguía siendo una cosa minoritaria. Son absurdas las comparaciones pretendiendo que España tenía que haber llevado al imperio una industria que no existía en ninguna parte.


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos descojonandose de los crimínales rusos, menudo troleo 

Primera declaración oficial de Ucrania sobre las explosiones cerca de Saky, Crimea (ocupada por RU):

"El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania no puede establecer la causa del incendio, pero una vez más recuerda las reglas de seguridad contra incendios y la prohibición de fumar en lugares no especificados".


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

lo de hoy ha sido un accidente por causas naturales y no hay bajas, pero el chiste siempre hace gracia


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Pinta bien la cosa.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> lo de hoy ha sido un accidente por causas naturales y no hay bajas, pero el chiste siempre hace gracia
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151027



apuntai a artemovsk y soledar que falta os hace piratones


----------



## kelden (9 Ago 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (9 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On August 9, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Mariinka village; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 9 de agosto de 2022 







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la localidad de Mariinka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Avdiivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la periferia occidental de Peski;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas al noreste de Gorlivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Bakhmut;
 Las fuerzas rusas establecieron una posición fuerte en la planta de KNAUF en las afueras de Soledar.


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Foto de un cigarrillo Marlboro importado a Ucrania antes de implosionar en la base aérea rusa, si fuman que procuren que sea producto nacional


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (9 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La pregunta que muchos se hacen trata de si ¿la población alemana va a aguantar
> el congelarse en sus casas este invierno sin lugar de trabajo al que acudir, cuando
> lo único que tienen que hacer es abrir el NS-2 y que los costes regresen a la razón?
> 
> ...



es un pueblo dócil y sumiso, respetuoso de las normas hasta la imbecilidad. tragarán todo lo que les ordenen tragar


----------



## explorador (9 Ago 2022)

Dos Marlboros mal apagados a la vez


----------



## aurariola (9 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Si no hace falta llegar a las comparaciones, sólo hay que buscar los porqués. Como dice Mihalkov en su documental, llevan dos generaciones preparando a sus hijos para odiar a los rusos.
> Lo que tiene más mérito es lo de Europa: *en un mes consiguieron que millones de personas adultas odiaran a los rusos* sólo usando la política y la prensa, convirtiéndolos en ultranazionalistas ucranianos, sin siquiera saber dónde está Ucrania.



en un año de covid consiguieron estigmatizar a cualquiera que no se pusiera una vacuna y que mostrara la mas minima duda o propusiera cualquier debate.
Te convertian inmediatamente en facha, loco, antisocial y un peligro para los demas.
Se implemeto el "ministerio de la verdad" que decia que informaciones eran verdaderas o falsas y cuales debian ser borradas de los medios de comunicacion, se puso un carnet de "ciudadano vacunal" que daba privilegios contra otros que no podian disfrutar servicios publicos , tenian limitado el acceso a los negocios y hasta cierto punto la libertad de movimiento.
Se rompieron relaciones familiares y amistades, por que un peligroso negacionista podia causar la muerte a un civilizado y obediente vacunado, se vacunaron niños en los colegios delante de todos los padres y alumnos sin respetar ningun tipo de secreto medico para que la presion social le hiciera el trabajo sucio al gobierno, se violaron domicilios pariculares con el beneplacito del ministro marlaska, se amenazo a los trabajadores que sin vacuna se les podia negar el trabajo, a los estudiantes universitarios que no podrian hacer las practicas , todo eso con la poliica y la prensa.
Quita Covid y pon Ruso en la ecuacion, el resultado sera el mismo ....... y con la ciudadania aplaudiendo alegremente a las 8 mientras estaban arrestados en casa.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Hasta septiembre no hay más himars, so sorry


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Dos Marlboros mal apagados a la vez



Haber si posteas halgo nuebo efebo


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Casi ha cuadruplicado el balance, espabila



El cuádruple de una mierda son cuatro mierdas, las matemáticas no fallan.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Los ucranianos descojonandose de los crimínales rusos, menudo troleo
> 
> Primera declaración oficial de Ucrania sobre las explosiones cerca de Saky, Crimea (ocupada por RU):
> 
> "El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania no puede establecer la causa del incendio, pero una vez más recuerda las reglas de seguridad contra incendios y la prohibición de fumar en lugares no especificados".



como para dar ellos opiniones o consejos cuando han perdido( y no es la primera vez, habrá mas veces) nada menos que 45 toneladas de munición puto sionazi


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> apuntai a artemovsk y soledar que falta os hace piratones



Ya te digo. ¿Por qué no usan los He-Man allí? ¿No son game changer y tal?


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> apuntai a artemovsk y soledar que falta os hace piratones



Ya tienen demasiado trabajo buscando memes


----------



## Nicors (9 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Seguramente subirían mas, sobre todo los alimentos que no tengan radioactividad...



Ains las putinejas ..... en el fondo sois entrañables .
...


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El cuádruple de una mierda son cuatro mierdas, las matemáticas no fallan.



Exacto, mierdas al cuadrado


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Video de la explosión en la base aérea de Saky en Crimea controlada por Rusia, a más de 200 km de las posiciones más cercanas de la línea del frente. 

Parece que un posible almacenamiento de combustible o municiones fue objeto de un ataque con municiones desconocidas.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Ha pasado desapercibida una entrevista a Eudald Carbonell -uno de los tres de Atapuerca- publicada en La Sinrazón hace pocos días.

Eudald es para mí una de las mentes mas lúcidas de nuestro país en materias sociales. Tiene la afortunada singularidad, de extraer enseñanzas de años de la prehistoria humana, con tantos ceros que provocan vértigo, hasta el presente. Y lo hace con claridad a la par que contundencia.

En la referida entrevista venía a decir que algo está funcionando mal en la evolución, porque cada día aumenta el número de imbéciles.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ya tienen demasiado trabajo buscando memes



Parafraseando a Rhett Buttler, es difícil ganar una guerra con memes... Pero si algunos lo compran... pues vale.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## peñadelaguila (9 Ago 2022)

Al puente de Crimea ya le falta menos...


----------



## JAGGER (9 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y el crecimiento? Bragas Princesa.



Cuando hay crecimiento suele faltar energía.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ha pasado desapercibida una entrevista a Eudald Carbonell -uno de los tres de Atapuerca- publicada en La Sinrazón hace pocos días.
> 
> Eudald es para mí una de las mentes mas lúcidas de nuestro país en materias sociales. Tiene la afortunada singularidad, de extraer enseñanzas de años de la prehistoria humana, con tantos ceros que provocan vértigo, hasta el presente. Y lo hace con claridad a la par que contundencia.
> 
> En la referida entrevista venía a decir que algo está funcionando mal en la evolución, porque cada día aumenta el número de imbéciles.



Antes nadie les hacia caso, e intentabam disimular su estupidez.
Ahora todo el mundo les hace casito, les rie las gracias y les da la razon... y se enorgullecen de ser gilipollas (ellos se creen mas listos que nadie empero)
Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que no han sido dañados, lo siento por el feo del girasolín.



veras tú que cuando pase una semana ni sacan fotos de los supuestos 36 aviones supuestamente destruidos (se dice por los pasillos que era munición), están las ratas del foro excitadas con que han "arrasado" toda la base XD, madre mia lo que hay que leer de los putos sionazis.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Al puente de Crimea ya le falta menos...



Pero no lo habian atacado ya? Si no recuerdo mal hasta fecha tenian y todo...


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> veras tú que cuando pase una semana ni sacan fotos de los supuestos 36 aviones supuestamente destruidos (se dice por los pasillos que era munición), están las ratas del foro excitadas con que han "arrasado" toda la base XD, madre mia lo que hay que leer de los putos sionazis.



Eso si, apuntados estan en las _listas_
Cosas de las guerras del Twitter


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso si, apuntados estan en las _listas_
> Cosas de las guerras del Twitter



mira, el jefe de las fuerzas armadas de EEUU (aunque el pentágono tiene su mando dependiente del viejales) puede decirme cómo es posible que un demente de casi 80 anos puede estar al mando de un pais que intenta llevarnos directos a la guerra mundial? De risa, hoyga!


----------



## peñadelaguila (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pero no lo habian atacado ya? Si no recuerdo mal hasta fecha tenian y todo...



Pues no, pero falta poco y va a ser épico.
Será de sorpresa como lo de hoy...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Buenas noticias. No creo que pase nada aparte de ladridos rusos (que es lo que llevan haciendo los últimos 3 meses, y ya fue atacado Belgorod por ejemplo) pero veremos qué consecuencias tiene esto. 

Algo nuevo han usado, desde luego.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

Ah la izquierda (espanola en este caso), donde está la izquierda que dice que lucha por el proletariado, por los derechos de los trabajadores? Esta gente es imbécil y pronazi.




@Komanche O_o @ZHU DE y compania, estos son los que van hacer al pais aun más fascista, les están haciendo el favor a la derecha ultrafachuza. Lamentable Vaya pais. Comunijjjah malooooj, Rusia culpableeeej en fin.


----------



## Saturnin (9 Ago 2022)

*Provincia de Zaporiyia plantea referéndum para adherirse a Rusia*

Autoridades de la provincia ucraniana de Zaporiyia, ahora bajo control ruso, anunciaron el lunes la firma de un decreto para la celebración de un referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia mientras que las tropas de Ucrania persisten en los ataques a la central nuclear de la ciudad.

En este sentido, el líder de la provincia, Evgueni Balitski, comunicó la firma de “una disposición de la Comisión Electoral Central sobre el inicio de la preparación de un referéndum sobre la adhesión de la provincia de Zaporiyia con la Federación Rusa”.












Provincia de Zaporiyia plantea referendo para adherirse a Rusia


Evgueni Balitski, líder de la provincia ucraniana, bajo control ruso, firmó el inicio de la preparación de un referéndum sobre la adhesión.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Provincia de Zaporiyia plantea referéndum para adherirse a Rusia*
> 
> Autoridades de la provincia ucraniana de Zaporiyia, ahora bajo control ruso, anunciaron el lunes la firma de un decreto para la celebración de un referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia mientras que las tropas de Ucrania persisten en los ataques a la central nuclear de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Hágase, cúmplase! Ojala vuelva la santa urss, algo es algo, gracias @Saturnin


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Multiplica el superavit porque las importaciones se han desplomado un 80%.



Otro de la secta de los bufones, nos honra con su presencia en el hilo.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Pues parece claro que lo que ayer anunció USA de material que se transfería a Ucrania, es material que ya había sido entregado y entrenado a la gente para su uso


----------



## Oso Polar (9 Ago 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No me convence. La guerra nunca, nunca, es un buen negocio, pero menos aún si se prolonga y tienes enfrente a un perro sarnoso alimentado por ricachones dispuestos a hundir el mundo antes de ceder. Y sigo diciendo que nada me gustaría más que equivocarme. Pero, no, me temo que no me confundo.



Preguntales a Persia, Egipto, Atenas, Esparta, Macedonia, Cartago, Roma, Ándalos, Hunos, Ostrogodos y cualuqier reino o imperio sobre la tierra si la guerra no trae recompensas. Es más los avances tecnológicos y científicos siempre han dado un espectacular salto hacia adelante debido a la guerras.


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah la izquierda (espanola en este caso), donde está la izquierda que dice que lucha por el proletariado, por los derechos de los trabajadores? Esta gente es imbécil y pronazi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PROGRES LILOIDES GULAGEABLES


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Permitirle a Rusia que se quedara Crimea en 2014 sólo ha servido para que Rusia la utilizara para invadir Ucrania desde allí... Así que veo perfectamente lógico que Ucrania quiera recuperarla


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Ago 2022)

Cerdogán suministrando masivamente armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso si, apuntados estan en las _listas_
> Cosas de las guerras del Twitter



Twitter ahora tiene problemas…un pequeño ciberataque…no parece nada grave según los sniffers de las fosas marianas…



https://downdetector.com/status/twitter/


…
Google fue antes…








Explosión en centro de datos de Google deja a tres trabajadores heridos


Durante esta madrugada, Google experimentó una breve caída de sus servicios. Posteriormente, fuentes confirmaron que esto se debió a una explosión en uno de sus centros de datos, en Iowa, Estados Unidos. Producto de este accidente, tres electricistas resultaron lesionados. El apagón de Google se...




wwwhatsnew.com





Ataques scada según parece…

Edito:Twitter ya se recuperó en algunas zonas…


----------



## El_Suave (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Quién dijo por aquí (creo que el chino)que los HIMARS y sus diversos proyectiles no valían un pimiento, que no iban a afectar en nada a la balanza?
> 
> Un genio de la táctica y la estrategia, supongo...



No sé si será un genio, pero en eso acertó.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, creo que no hace falta decirlo, pero en unas horas tendremos un ataque de venganza contra algún Hospital / Centro Comercial / lo que sea con muchos civiles, y que será justificado aqui usando el informe de Amnistia Internacional, aqui lo leyeron primero


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ha pasado desapercibida una entrevista a Eudald Carbonell -uno de los tres de Atapuerca- publicada en La Sinrazón hace pocos días.
> 
> Eudald es para mí una de las mentes mas lúcidas de nuestro país en materias sociales. Tiene la afortunada singularidad, de extraer enseñanzas de años de la prehistoria humana, con tantos ceros que provocan vértigo, hasta el presente. Y lo hace con claridad a la par que contundencia.
> 
> En la referida entrevista venía a decir que algo está funcionando mal en la evolución, porque cada día aumenta el número de imbéciles.



Eso es algo que los que ya peinamos algunas canas podemos constatar. Las nuevas generaciones cada vez son más infantiles y más idiotizadas, incapaces de leer una novela de principio a fin, de escuchar ya no una sinfonía completa, sino también un álbum de rock o pop enterito (demasiado complejo para ellos). Acostumbradas a estímulos breves e intensos, hasta un video de 20 minutos en Youtube les parece demasiado, es como ponerse a ver Lo que el Viento se Llevó o Ben-Hur. 

Por sus gustos los reconoceréis, se podría decir en este caso.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Ago 2022)

Nuevo delito del sistema basado en reglas, "socavar las instutuciones democráticas"
Estados Unidos ha impuesto restricciones de visado a 100 funcionarios y afiliados bielorrusos por "socavar las instituciones democráticas", incluidas las de la Administración del Presidente, el Ministerio del Interior, el Comité de Seguridad del Estado (KGB), etc.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que no hace falta decirlo, pero en unas horas tendremos un ataque de venganza contra algún Hospital / Centro Comercial / lo que sea con muchos civiles, y que será justificado aqui usando el informe de Amnistia Internacional, aqui lo leyeron primero



Y contra una tienda de dulces, fuegos artificiales y cachorritos...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Como lo estoy gozando y es que encima los putinianos no pueden disimularlo ni evitarlo. 

Y justo cuando ayer anunciaban la ampliación de la ayuda de EEUU. 

Van con la chorra fuera.


----------



## Peineto (9 Ago 2022)

peñadelaguila dijo:


> Al puente de Crimea ya le falta menos...



Vuelve al armario.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como lo estoy gozando y es que encima los putinianos no pueden disimularlo ni evitarlo.
> 
> Y justo cuando ayer anunciaban la ampliación de la ayuda de EEUU.
> 
> Van con la chorra fuera.



Te conformas con muy poco, me parece a mí. Aunque te entiendo...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y contra una tienda de dulces, fuegos artificiales y cachorritos...



No les des ideas,qie a lo mejor lo estan pensando joio......no se saldrian del guion...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Vuelve al armario.



quien?

Dejo esta foto, para que luego digan que no hay nazis en ucrania, no que va, no


----------



## McNulty (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ha sido un accidente, alguien ha entrado en el arsenal con una vela
> 
> 
> 
> estoy casi seguro



La propaganda rusa está hablando de sabotaje. No hay vídeos de misiles ni nada parecido de momento.


----------



## lapetus (9 Ago 2022)

Hoy los shills otánicos han tomado internet y no se puede hablar casi en ningún foro. Todo es propaganda del ataque a Crimea y Slava Ukraini.

Algunos no se dan cuenta de lo grave que es atacar territorio ruso. Y que estos ataques se lleven a cabo con armamento y personal americano. Es un caso legítimo de empleo de armas nucleares.

Imagináos que los rusos desde Cuba tiran misiles rusos a Guantánamo usando personal ruso. Pues es lo mismo.
Yo creo que este nivel de tensión no se vió en la guerra fría.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por el momento no ha comenzado la gran contraofensiva ucraniana en Jerson, pero sí el aumento de la intensidad de la presión ucraniana sobre crecientes zonas de un frente mucho más extenso que los 350 kilómetros que menciona la inteligencia británica.



La ofensiva de septiembre sobre Jerson se ha sustituido por ir presionando mas por todo el frente, con mas hombres y material, estan dando palos de ciego, buscando la zona mas debil del despliege ruso.

PD- Los nuevos batallones adiestrados ukros, junto con parte de las reservas iran rotando por el frente, no se atreven con Jerson.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La propaganda rusa está hablando de sabotaje. No hay vídeos de misiles ni nada parecido de momento.



En la era donde todo Cristo tiene un smartphone con una camara decente, es imposible no grabar algo; encima en un día de playa con todo petado. En el otro lado hay tropecientos mil vídeos de Kalibr, Iskander, e incluso Kinzhal.


----------



## Honkler (9 Ago 2022)

Mucho ucronazi con ganas de pasar calor y luego frío por este hilo hoy, no?.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Ago 2022)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Provincia de Zaporiyia plantea referéndum para adherirse a Rusia*
> 
> Autoridades de la provincia ucraniana de Zaporiyia, ahora bajo control ruso, anunciaron el lunes la firma de un decreto para la celebración de un referéndum para unir el territorio a Rusia mientras que las tropas de Ucrania persisten en los ataques a la central nuclear de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



La cara de fiambre que se le está quedando a este...


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> La propaganda rusa está hablando de sabotaje. No hay vídeos de misiles ni nada parecido de momento.



si o un meteorito


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

El problema de atacar territorio ruso es que no parece que le guste mucho al que paga la fiesta.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

No pasa nada... hasta que pasa. Cuidado con tocar mucho los cojones a alguien tranquilón y hasta _parao_. Porque esos cuando se cabrean lo hacen de verdad.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (9 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La ofensiva de septiembre sobre Jerson se ha sustituido por ir presionando mas por todo el frente, con mas hombres y material, estan dando palos de ciego, buscando la zona mas debil del despliege ruso.
> 
> PD- Los nuevos batallones adiestrados ukros, junto con parte de las reservas iran rotando por el frente, no se atreven con Jerson.



Más hombres? Será mas carne de cañón. 
Sin apenas cobertura de blindados, artillera y cero aérea, es lo que son.


----------



## lapetus (9 Ago 2022)

Bueno USA tiene invadido un cacho de Siria que casualmente tiene petróleo. Como Turquía que también tiene invadido otro cacho del kurdistán sirio. Francia tiene tropas en medio África, aunque le acaban de robar Mali.
Y no veo sanciones ni drama en la TV por todo esto, es que ni se menciona.


----------



## McNulty (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era donde todo Cristo tiene un smartphone con una camara decente, es imposible no grabar algo; encima en un día de playa con todo petado. En el otro lado hay tropecientos mil vídeos de Kalibr, Iskander, e incluso Kinzhal.



_El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las explosiones de varias bombas aéreas *como resultado de un accidente* causaron el incendio y más explosiones en la base aérea de Novofedorivka._

A mí me huele a sabotaje claro, o simplemente un error de los rusos, que también puede ser. Lo que están vendiendo los otantontos de que han sido 7 misiles 'supersónicos ucranianos' lo podemos ir descartando.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

Quién ha desaparecido tontoloba? la mayoria de los que tú llamas despectivamente orcos, o prorusos están aqui no en vuestros mierdahilos que defecáis mierda, como le dije a otro sionazi tuyo @Gnidlog, si en 7 dias no sacais pruebas de que han destruido los 36 supuestos pajaritos que estaban en tierra, esta mentira se caerá solita. Han reventado munición y no ha transcendido mas información sobre como ha tenido lugar las explosiones.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> _El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las explosiones de varias bombas aéreas *como resultado de un accidente* causaron el incendio y más explosiones en la base aérea de Novofedorivka._
> 
> A mí me huele a sabotaje claro, o simplemente un error de los rusos, que también puede ser. Lo que están vendiendo los otantontos de que han sido 7 misiles 'supersónicos ucranianos' lo podemos ir descartando.



o una torreta de un T-72 que regresa a la tierra


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> si o un meteorito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151074
> 
> ...



Puede ser cualquier cosa eso, un dron ruso, metralla, restos de material de la explosión.....a saber


----------



## Harkkonen (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah la izquierda (espanola en este caso), donde está la izquierda que dice que lucha por el proletariado, por los derechos de los trabajadores? Esta gente es imbécil y pronazi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primer y último comunista inteligente fue Marx, el resto son auténticos retrasados mentales...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

Multinick premium y pompero…intentando evitar la nevera. Pues otra cuenta que has quemado…


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cerdogán suministrando masivamente armas a Ucrania.



Y comprando en rublos gas.
Que eso es más pasta que unos viejos equipos militares


----------



## millie34u (9 Ago 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cerdogán suministrando masivamente armas a Ucrania.




joder, ese tipo de cacharro es el favorito de ansarolá en alpargatas para hacer fogatas y calentarse


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Con 10 muertos de 21 mercenarios españoles, tenemos el dudoso honor de ser el país con más muertos con casi el 50%.
> 
> ¿Se sabe algo de Turbito el nazi?



Algo se comento de que los rusos tenian prisioneros a algunos españoles, si fue rapido el valenciano levantando los brazos, igual hasta tiene suerte y esta en un centro de detencion novorruso.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Esta es buena


----------



## dabuti (9 Ago 2022)

Jerson, Melitopol, Mariupol, SeveroDonetsk, Crimea.....Donetsk, Luganak

Territorios controlados por Rusia que los nazis ucros siguen sin recuperar y poblados por 7-8 millones de habitantes...

Creo que el que sigue llorando eres tú.


----------



## chemarin (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es algo que los que ya peinamos algunas canas podemos constatar. Las nuevas generaciones cada vez son más infantiles y más idiotizadas, incapaces de leer una novela de principio a fin, de escuchar ya no una sinfonía completa, sino también un álbum de rock o pop enterito (demasiado complejo para ellos). Acostumbradas a estímulos breves e intensos, hasta un video de 20 minutos en Youtube les parece demasiado, es como ponerse a ver Lo que el Viento se Llevó o Ben-Hur.
> 
> Por sus gustos los reconoceréis, se podría decir en este caso.



Creo que es debido a que todos recibimos muchos impulsos que no ayudan nada a concentrarse, lo veo en mí mismo, y para nada soy joven, yo hace algunas décadas podía estar horas leyendo un libro, a medida que fueron apareciendo más opciones de entretenimiento, primero más cadenas de TV, luego canales por satélite, yo ya leía menos libros, pero tras la aparición de internet ya me cuesta horrores leer libros. Y es que creo que cuando tienes muchas opciones cuesta más centrarse en algo y profundizar. Eso es lo que creo que les pasa a los jóvenes. ¿Se ha hecho ex profeso o es evolución natural de las cosas?


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Lorena
@Afroditaa1984















*Disponible en su Darknet habitual*


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un dron kamikaze Switchblade americano robado ya está a la venta en la Darknet. El dron tiene un precio de 4.000 dólares. El sueño de un terrorista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precio bajo por ser un dron kamikaze de segunda mano y tener un golpe, por lo demas esta en buen estado, disponibilidad inmediata, chollo, el vendedor tendra que hacer una subasta entre los interesados.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> o una torreta de un T-72 que regresa a la tierra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151087



O simplemente un montaje...


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dmitry Medvedev
> 
> * El principal payaso ucraniano propuso "pedir cuentas a toda la población de Rusia".
> La última vez que Adolf Hitler intentó poner en práctica tales ideas en relación con toda
> una nación. ¿Tiene más preguntas sobre la naturaleza del gobierno ucraniano?*



Yo no tengo dudas ¿nazi? para mi solo es un títere escudado en una ideología fracasada. Un títere que sirve a los mismos de siempre. Aquellos de entonces que auparon a Hitler y al resto de ideologías destructivas. Padres y madres de cizaña, la planta de la muerte. Y al igual que entonces, unos y otros se aprestan a blandir banderas de color rojo y azul. Como de costumbre. Pero luego terminarán ganando aquellos que no visten esos colores mas que en apariencia. Los suyos son otros: la calavera y los huesos con fondo negro.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

_Un hombre en este video dice "Espero que este sea el último", lo que confirma las informaciones de que hubo varias explosiones separadas_


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que es debido a que todos recibimos muchos impulsos que no ayudan nada a concentrarse, lo veo en mí mismo, y para nada soy joven, yo hace algunas décadas podía estar horas leyendo un libro, a medida que fueron apareciendo más opciones de entretenimiento, primero más cadenas de TV, luego canales por satélite, yo ya leía menos libros, pero tras la aparición de internet ya me cuesta horrores leer libros. Y es que creo que cuando tienes muchas opciones cuesta más centrarse en algo y profundizar. Eso es lo que creo que les pasa a los jóvenes. ¿Se ha hecho ex profeso o es evolución natural de las cosas?



En parte algo natural y en parte algo buscado. El tener tantas y tantas opciones de entretenimiento, de ocio, de poder buscar lo que sea... te llega a saturar, demasiadas cosas al mismo tiempo. Quieres verlo todo a la vez y eso es imposible, así que picoteas un poco de aquí y de allá de forma compulsiva. Acabas descargando una cantidad brutal de música, libros, y películas.... y mucho de eso ni lo lees, ni lo escuchas, o ni lo lees. Como bien dices, no te puedes centrar en algo determinado, como si hacíamos antes. Pillabas un libro, y a leerlo de principio a fin.

Encima, las generaciones actuales han nacido con eso, por lo tanto para ellos es lo normal. Todo breve e intenso, y a por el siguiente chute de endorfina.


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> La consigna es que rusia podría mandar al ejército ruso y aplastar a ucrania sin esfuerzo alguno, pero como gesto de buena voluntad, han decidido mandar solo a una mínima parte de su ejército. Resulta entrañable ver el desparpajo con el que contáis las trolas: hay arte.




Sorprende que digas esas cosas.

_¿EE.UU. envío "todo su ejército" a Vietnam?
¿EE.UU. envío "todo su ejército" a Irak?_

¿Crees acaso que Rusia ha enviado "_todo su ejército_" a Ucrania?. Se estima que sólo ha afectado entre el 10% al 20% de sus recursos en esta operación. Más sería un despropósito porque debilitaría su capacidad de respuesta en caso que la NATO atacara.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 tuvimos veranos de mucho sol y calor. Casi todos los días.



No como estos. Yo los viví. Y es que ahora, además de veranos calientes, lo que es normal, tenemos otoños que parecen la continuación del verano. E inviernos que parecen primaveras. Y las abejas salen en esas fechas sin saber porqué. Dejemos de engañarnos sobre el cambio climático real. Esto lo hacemos solo por que nuestros mortales enemigos esgrimen su propaganda interesada sobre ello, pero no revelan el porqué real... nos dicen que la culpa es nuestra... por respirar. Pero nosotros lo aceptamos como un todo y cegamos nuestros propios ojos para no darles, siquiera, una parte de razón. Es que eso es un pecado 'revolucionario'. Pero lo que no entendéis, es que eso también estaba previsto.


----------



## Honkler (9 Ago 2022)

Y este payaso?


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Puede ser cualquier cosa eso, un dron ruso, metralla, restos de material de la explosión.....a saber



si revisas el orden de explosiones, parece que es justo antes de la segunda y la tercera


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2022)

Otro "antiguo" forero participando del hilo  

Al ignore.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania guarda silencio sobre las explosiones en Crimea.*
Las autoridades de Ucrania no han efectuado hasta este momento comentario alguno sobre las explosiones que se han producido en un aeródromo ruso en Crimea*, la península que fue anexionada por Moscú en 2014.*

Tampoco hay datos hasta ahora que avalen que pueda tratarse de un ataque con proyectiles de largo alcance desde suelo ucraniano.* La versión oficial de Rusia es que se ha tratado de un accidente*, en el que habría muerto una persona y varias habrían sufrido heridas.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Twitter ahora tiene problemas…un pequeño ciberataque…no parece nada grave según los sniffers de las fosas marianas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Twitter, una perturbación, he percibido...


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> O simplemente un montaje...



ui que se complica


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A mi lo que me abochorna es políticos cantando porque entra una espada o diputados autonómicos cantando "Els Segadors" con lagrimones. Me parecen absolutamente patéticos.



Ya sabes, las masas necesitan símbolos. Algo primario a lo que aferrarse. Es lo que les mueve, tanto en este lado de la trinchera como en el otro. Pero aquellos que estamos por encima de tales simplicidades, deberíamos preguntarnos ¿y a quien servimos? esa respuesta está destinada a ti. Pero para ti solo. Yo ya sé a quien sirvo, y no es a los rusos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En Twitter, una perturbación, he percibido...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151110



Y antes en Google…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)

pues está quedando buena tarde


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ui que se complica



Si es real, en el Ministerio de Defensa Ruso está mintiendo como bellacos.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ha sido un accidente, alguien ha entrado en el arsenal con una vela
> 
> 
> 
> estoy casi seguro



¡Qué bien! ahora haces chanzas dado que careces... espera, voy a escribirlo otra vez: *careces* de ni tan siquiera un puñetero vídeo, ni falso, que demuestre que eso ha sido un ataque con misiles ucraniano. Incluso de la OTAN. Y como careces de ello y te interesa aprovechar este evento, pues '¡vamos a hacer bromas!'.

Yanki, ha sido el Sol. Ese mismo que nos va a quemar a todos. Recuérdalo cuando ardas.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si es real, en el Ministerio de Defensa Ruso está mintiendo como bellacos.



impossible


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

*Francia y Reino Unido apoyarán a Ucrania "el tiempo que sea necesario"*
Los Gobiernos de Francia y Reino Unido están dispuestos a apoyar a Ucrania* "el tiempo que sea necesario" y a mantener un alto nivel de coordinación* para responder a las necesidades del país en materia militar, humanitaria y económica, han informado ste martes fuentes del Elíseo.

En una conversación telefónica que tuvo lugar este martes entre el presidente francés,* Emmanuel Macron*, y el primer ministro británico,* Boris Johnson*, los mandatarios mostraron su determinación de respaldar a Kiev en estas condiciones y que la coordinación entre los aliados al más alto nivel se mantenga.

En la llamada, según aclararon fuentes de la presidencia francesa, *Macron y Johnson compartieron su preocupación por la crisis alimentaria que ha causado la guerra por la agresión rusa.* Los dirigentes reiteraron su respaldo a los esfuerzos europeos para permitir la salida de las exportaciones ucranianas por vía terrestre y fluvial.


----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> es un pueblo dócil y sumiso, respetuoso de las normas hasta la imbecilidad. tragarán todo lo que les ordenen tragar



Lenin decía que en una posible revolución, para asaltar una estación, los alemanes comprarían los billetes primero.


----------



## Nico (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que las explosiones de varias bombas aéreas *como resultado de un accidente* causaron el incendio y más explosiones en la base aérea de Novofedorivka.




En una guerra cuando explota un polvorín (cosa frecuente) se debe a alguno de estos cuatro factores:

1) *Material en mal estado*. Dado el conflicto se desplaza munición y explosivo de los depósitos, los que no siempre estuvieron debidamente conservados e, incluso, están fuera de su fecha de uso.

2) *Error humano*. Los especialistas y personal más entrenado suele ser movilizado a la zona del frente para abasto logístico. Los depósitos intermedios y los de retaguardia de repente quedan en manos de "Pepe", recién llegado (Peeeeepeeee... esta argolla que dice "seguro", hay que quitarla o no?)

3) *Sabotaje*. Obviamente si hay saboteadores, volar un polvorín es uno de los platos más apetitosos del menú.

4) *Ataque*. Los actuales misiles de alta precisión y largo vuelo (además de la información satelital y de drones) permiten volar chulamente depósitos en todo el escenario del conflicto.

En general cuando realizan un ataque exitoso los ucranianos a los dos minutos están tirando confeti. En este caso *no lo hicieron* (lo harán en las próximas horas obviamente en manos de los "guerreros de twitter"), por lo que me quedo más con alguna de las tres primeras opciones.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

resultados de la onda expansiva, decian que no había daños?


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Qué bien! ahora haces chanzas dado que careces... espera, voy a escribirlo otra vez: careces de ni tan siquiera un puñetero vídeo, ni falso, que demuestre que eso ha sido un ataque con misiles ucraniano. Incluso de la OTAN. Y como careces de ello y te interesa aprovechar este evento, pues '¡vamos a hacer bromas!'.
> 
> Yanki, ha sido el Sol. Ese mismo que nos va a quemar a todos. Recuérdalo cuando ardas.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Ya tenemos confirmacion por parte del Kremlin de que han sido misiles y no sabotaje


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo cómo estaría Prusia a inicios del siglo XIX. En ese siglo se avanzó mucho, es básicamente cuando bajó drásticamente la mortalidad infantil en Europa y se produjo la "explosión (demográfica) blanca". Reino Unido y Alemania triplicaron población, y eso que exportaron a su vez millones de personas.
> 
> 
> Hay un punto en el que creo que podemos estar de acuerdo:* Si bien España construyó ciudades, universidades, puertos, fuertes, etc. No menos cierto es que se lo cobró.* El dinero que venía a España era en concepto de impuestos, se puede discutir si eran altos o no, o si América pago de más o se hizo con las infraestructuras a precio de ganga, pero insistir en eso está fuera de lugar. Por cierto, los impuestos que hubieran en aquellos años en América no son nada con los que nos someten hoy día en España.
> ...



Sobre lo que he resaltado en negrita: eso se llama (en el mundo natural) simbiosis. Ahora estarían bien unas palabras tuyas para describir la relación entre nativos americanos e invasores ingleses... o franceses. Venga, sé imaginativo y elocuente, como has sido a la hora de cuestionar la obra española en los siglos XV-XVII. Y si de paso nos recuerdas las críticas de todos, espera, mejor así: *TODOS* los europeos contra España por mezclar nuestra sangre con ellos y hacerlos nuestros iguales, resultará más coherente.


----------



## piru (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> impossible




Un video que dura 1 puto segundo?

No sé Rick...


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Yo no sé qué es peor, la verdad. ¿Cómo explican que se les cuele alguien allí y revienten la base? Quedan peor con lo del sabotaje.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Pelosi: "China es una de las sociedades más libres del mundo".
> 
> __



Solo es una actriz más. Es normal que olvide el guión en directo, aquí no hay apuntador.


----------



## piru (9 Ago 2022)

Ya has quemado otra cuenta. 
Pal ignore.
Chau.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
*¡¡¡Los rusos hacen prisionero al Ecce Homo de Borja!!!*

*En Soledar.









*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Malevich (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No como estos. Yo los viví. Y es que ahora, además de veranos calientes, lo que es normal, tenemos otoños que parecen la continuación del verano. E inviernos que parecen primaveras. Y las abejas salen en esas fechas sin saber porqué. Dejemos de engañarnos sobre el cambio climático real. Esto lo hacemos solo por que nuestros mortales enemigos esgrimen su propaganda interesada sobre ello, pero no revelan el por qué real... nos dicen que la culpa es nuestra... por respirar. Pero nosotros lo aceptamos como un todo y cegamos nuestros propios ojos para no darles, siquiera, una parte de razón. Es que eso es un pecado 'revolucionario'. Pero lo que no entendéis, es que eso también estaba previsto.



El año pasado apenas puse el ventilador en julio. Vivo en una ciudad muy calurosa. El año que viene volverán con la matraca, haga o no mucho calor.


----------



## Peineto (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> quien?
> 
> Dejo esta foto, para que luego digan que no hay nazis en ucrania, no que va, no



El golem enformolado *peñadelaguila*


----------



## Roedr (9 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Más anormal es que una petarda que no vale para nada, como esta pava, tenga responsabilidades más allá de fregar sus platos.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> lo de hoy ha sido un accidente por causas naturales y no hay bajas, pero el chiste siempre hace gracia
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151027



¡Buena nueva!, ¡buena nueva! el payaso del @El Promotor viene a este hilo a informarse de la realidad.. Y le ha zankeado al yanki 'de incógnito'. Craso error, le hemos pillado mirando. Y la verdad, al menos yo, no voy a informarme al hilo de los otanistas. Para eso vería la tele, y como no la veo hace años ¿para qué?


----------



## pemebe (9 Ago 2022)

Despues de leer una retaila de mensajes hablando de las explosiones de Crimea y me encuentro en una fuente Ucraniana la publicación del ministerio de defensa ucraniano y parecen más preocupados de que Rusia lo considere un ataque a territorio ruso o que les acusen a ellos que de ser responsables.

*El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se desmarca de las explosiones en el aeródromo de Crimea*

OLENA ROSHCHINA - MARTES, 9 DE AGOSTO DE 2022, 18:55

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania ha dicho que no estaba al tanto de lo que causó las explosiones y el posterior incendio en el aeródromo de Saky, cerca de Novofedorivka, en la Crimea ocupada por Rusia.

Fuente: Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en Facebook

Cita: "En relación con el incendio en el territorio del aeródromo de Saky, cerca de la ciudad de Novofedorivka en Crimea, que ha sido ocupada temporalmente por Rusia: el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania no ha podido establecer qué causó el incendio. Sin embargo, quiere reiterar la importancia de las normas de seguridad y el hecho de que está prohibido fumar en lugares no autorizados. *El Estado terrorista [Rusia - ed.] podría utilizar el incendio en la guerra de información. Es posible que los ocupantes encuentren "accidentalmente" algún "chevrón" revelador, una "tarjeta de visita" o una prueba de "ADN" [que alegue la participación de Ucrania en el atentado - ed.]*".

Detalles: El Ministerio de Defensa subrayó la importancia de mantener la calma y confiar en la información proporcionada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ui que se complica



¿Ah sí? Qué pesados con los He-Man.

No es la primera vez que nos la intentan colar con los vídeos, cuidado.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

CNN perturbada también.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Aun no ha dicho nada Strelkov, si todo sigue bien con el en breves tendremos rios de bilis. 

Si no, hay que ver el proximo video a ver si nos guiña un ojo o algo.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

¿Esa es tu respuesta? ¿En serio?

Estáis muy empalmados hoy con lo de Crimea. Vaya fame...


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mira, el jefe de las fuerzas armadas de EEUU (aunque el pentágono tiene su mando dependiente del viejales) puede decirme cómo es posible que un demente de casi 80 anos puede estar al mando de un pais que intenta llevarnos directos a la guerra mundial? De risa, hoyga!



Desde luego resulta una vista insoportable ver a ese anciano senil y corrupto aparentando liderar la (por ahora) primera nación del mundo. Pero a nivel coloquial, aquí entre nosotros ¿de veras usted se cree que es pobre desgraciado tiene algún poder? ¿de veras?


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)

Estado de emergencia declarado en Crimea


----------



## autsaider (9 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Sorprende que digas esas cosas.
> 
> _¿EE.UU. envío "todo su ejército" a Vietnam?
> ¿EE.UU. envío "todo su ejército" a Irak?_
> ...



¿Pero de qué cojones hablas?

-Podían invadir vietnam del norte (lo que significaba guerra con china) o seguir una guerra de desgaste hasta ganar. Optaron por lo segundo. Ganaron todas las batallas. Y cuando acabó el tet el ejército enemigo no existía como fuerza operativa. Pero perdieron en el frente interior.

-En Irak había casi un millón de hombres bajo las órdenes del tio sam.

-¿Qué hostia puta tiene que ver el ejército de usa con el de una mierda de país como rusia? ¿A cuento de qué esas comparaciones? Compárame la armada de andorra con la de corea y tendrá más sentido.

-No se trata de que yo lo crea, se trata de que lo han mandado prácticamente todo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Despues de leer una retaila de mensajes hablando de las explosiones de Crimea y me encuentro en una fuente Ucraniana la publicación del ministerio de defensa ucraniano y parecen más preocupados de que Rusia lo considere un ataque a territorio ruso o que les acusen a ellos que de ser responsables.
> 
> *El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se desmarca de las explosiones en el aeródromo de Crimea*
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, un ataque a terreno ruso, de forma oficial, puede significar el Armageddon para Ucrania. Una cosa es hacerlo de forma subrepticia y otra oficial…es que algunos no han aterrizado aún en este mundo.

Una declaración oficial de guerra a un estado nuclear es cosa de locos…


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estado de emergencia declarado en Crimea



Que eso es falso, ya se desmintió.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que se necesita son como 5 segundos para que Joe Biden olvide que estrechó la mano de Chuck Schumer. 

Aterrador.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, un ataque a terreno ruso, de forma oficial, puede significar el Armageddon para Ucrania. Una cosa es hacerlo de forma subrepticia y otra oficial…es que algunos no han aterrizado aún en este mundo.



A lo mejor es que es verdad que Ucrania no ha tenido nada que ver con este ataque. Puede haber sido obra 100% de USA. En algún TG pro-ruso, como el de Vicktop, cada vez repite más esa idea, que ya se va acabando lo de la guerra híbrida y pasando a la directa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor es que es verdad que Ucrania no ha tenido nada que ver con este ataque. Puede haber sido obra 100% de USA. En algún TG pro-ruso, como el de Vicktop, cada vez repite más esa idea, que ya se va acabando lo de la guerra híbrida y pasando a la directa.



En las fosas marianas también se inclinan por ello…el comediante por mucha coca que tome aún conserva el instinto de supervivencia.


----------



## Roedr (9 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Todo lo que se necesita son como 5 segundos para que Joe Biden olvide que estrechó la mano de Chuck Schumer.
> 
> Aterrador.



Cuando vea al fanegas que tiene a su derecha será divertido ver como reacciona.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Desde luego resulta una vista insoportable ver a ese anciano senil y corrupto aparentando liderar la (por ahora) primera nación del mundo. Pero a nivel coloquial, aquí entre nosotros ¿de veras usted se cree que es pobre desgraciado tiene algún poder? ¿de veras?



No tiene poder, es una merioneta y está siguiendo el guinon que le mandan los de siempre, para que me haces esta pregunta? tu te crees que no sé nada? Está ahi por alguna razón aunque sea marioneta


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Buena nueva!, ¡buena nueva! el payaso del @El Promotor viene a este hilo a informarse de la realidad.. Y le ha zankeado al yanki 'de incógnito'. Craso error, le hemos pillado mirando. Y la verdad, al menos yo, no voy a informarme al hilo de los otanistas. Para eso vería la tele, y como no la veo hace años ¿para qué?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151145



Cazado y pillado por @Loignorito
El 'usuario' @Gnidlog es otra cuenta de las múltiples que tiene @El Promotor


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, un ataque a terreno ruso, de forma oficial, puede significar el Armageddon para Ucrania. Una cosa es hacerlo de forma subrepticia y otra oficial…es que algunos no han aterrizado aún en este mundo.
> 
> Una declaración oficial de guerra a un estado nuclear es cosa de locos…



Es que incluso en el caso de que no hubieran sido ellos y fuera una decisión unilateral de los EEUU, sería para estar cagado. Por el bien de todos, que no sea eso.


----------



## Adriano II (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Desde luego resulta una vista insoportable ver a ese anciano senil y corrupto aparentando liderar la (por ahora) primera nación del mundo. Pero a nivel coloquial, aquí entre nosotros ¿de veras usted se cree que es pobre desgraciado tiene algún poder? ¿de veras?



Pero es que se han pasado 4 pueblos

Una cosa es poner una marioneta de presidente para manejar el cotarro desde detrás de la cortina y otra lo que hacen con este hombre

Es que ya da pena y vergüenza ajena ver a Biden haciendo el ridículo un día si y el otro también ...


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


>



¿Y? ¿pretende usted que eso es una prueba de su postura ante este hecho? mire, si me hubiese esforzado en ridiculizarle, no lo habría hecho tan bien. Gracias.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que eso es falso, ya se desmintió.



La patrulla osito siguen erre que erre. Y muy activos.
Debe ser porque en verano hay menos trafico en Madrid y hace mucho calor para pasarse la tarde haciendo fotos de _malevolos conductores _en las rotondas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que incluso en el caso de que no hubieran sido ellos y fuera una decisión unilateral de los EEUU, sería para estar cagado. Por el bien de todos, que no sea eso.



Pues como en el caso del submarino ruso, Putin responderá a su manera si se confirma que ha sido la OTAN…


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cazado y pillado por @Loignorito
> El 'usuario' @Gnidlog es otra cuenta de las múltiples que tiene @El Promotor



El Promotor, que nunca entra en este hilo... y de repente lo ves thankeando a uno de los nuevos. Canta mucho, hombre.


----------



## rejon (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Promotor, que nunca entra en este hilo... y de repente lo ves thankeando a uno de los nuevos. Canta mucho, hombre.



Si en el fondo... A muchos les cazas por la forma de escribir. Hay gente hábil que cambia de registros en su expresión escrita. Pero muchos no, aunque en unas cuentas insulten y en otras no. Pero canta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Promotor, que nunca entra en este hilo... y de repente lo ves thankeando a uno de los nuevos. Canta mucho, hombre.



Multinick premium…les encanta autocitarse.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)

Más orcos a la parrilla


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Hombre, uno de los máximos exponentes de la patrulla osito no podía faltar a la fiesta con Fantas y Bocabits. ¡En el Marítimo tienen Wifi!


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hombre, uno de los máximos exponentes de la patrulla osito no podía faltar a la fiesta con Fantas y Bocabits. ¡En el Marítimo tienen Wifi!



Lo bueno es cuando se rien de sus propias gracias... Alguno se empieza a creer su papel


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (9 Ago 2022)

Telita lo que le dice este tío (y cientos más) a esta aerolínea húngara.

_La aerolínea está reanudando sus operaciones a Moscú para satisfacer la demanda de viajes de los pasajeros que deseen volar hacia y desde Rusia según el acuerdo de transporte aéreo entre los dos países. Todas las aerolíneas nacionales de los EAU actualmente operan vuelos directos entre los dos países.

*Wizz Air reanuda su patrocinio del genocidio para satisfacer la demanda de limpieza étnica de los rusos que desean matar, violar y deportar a tantos ucranianos como sea posible, según las declaraciones del gobierno ruso.*_


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si en el fondo... A muchos les cazas por la forma de escribir. Hay gente hábil que cambia de registros en su expresión escrita. Pero muchos no, aunque en unas cuentas insulten y en otras no. Pero canta.



Si, como unos que andan insultando a unos cuantos foreros en plan basto. Se nota que no son nuevos, su estilo a la hora de escribir les delata, aunque tiren de vehemencia comparados con sus otros nicks.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pero es que se han pasado 4 pueblos
> 
> Una cosa es poner una marioneta de presidente para manejar el cotarro desde detrás de la cortina y otra lo que hacen con este hombre
> 
> Es que ya da pena y vergüenza ajena ver a Biden haciendo el ridículo un día si y el otro también ...



Con Reagan o el Papa Juan Pablo II, hicieron lo mismo. Los paseaban como a marionetas en los últimos años…


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

El 


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Telita lo que le dice este tío (y cientos más) a esta aerolínea húngara.
> 
> _La aerolínea está reanudando sus operaciones a Moscú para satisfacer la demanda de viajes de los pasajeros que deseen volar hacia y desde Rusia según el acuerdo de transporte aéreo entre los dos países. Todas las aerolíneas nacionales de los EAU actualmente operan vuelos directos entre los dos países.
> 
> *Wizz Air reanuda su patrocinio del genocidio para satisfacer la demanda de limpieza étnica de los rusos que desean matar, violar y deportar a tantos ucranianos como sea posible, según las declaraciones del gobierno ruso.*_



El espíritu de Ivan Budko parece que se ha apropiado de estos ucranianos. No se puede ser tan simple. O sí...


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

Reinaldo también se suma a la fiesta. Están casi todos...


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El
> 
> El espíritu de Ivan Budko parece que se ha apropiado de estos ucranianos. No se puede ser tan simple. O sí...



Total, les van a dejar tirados igual...


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lorena
> @Afroditaa1984
> ·
> *¡¡¡Los rusos hacen prisionero al Ecce Homo de Borja!!!*
> ...



Esto ha sido innecesariamente cruel. Además, y lo sabes, para su madre es el más guapo del mundo.


----------



## McNulty (9 Ago 2022)

Han suspendido la cuenta de Geroman, madre mía con el mundo libre.
Era un tío que no se metía en disquisiciones ideológicas de ningún tipo, solo se limitaba a informar de como iba el frente.


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Reinaldo también se suma a la fiesta. Están casi todos...



Bueno, Twitter ha democratizado la tara mental...


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Han suspendido la cuenta de Geroman, madre mía con el mundo libre.
> Era un tío que no se metía en disquisiciones ideológicas de ningún tipo, solo se limitaba a informar de como iba el frente.



Menos mal que somos democratas y respetamos la libertad de expresión


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El año pasado apenas puse el ventilador en julio. Vivo en una ciudad muy calurosa. El año que viene volverán con la matraca, haga o no mucho calor.



Claro, pero eso no niega mi postura. Y es que si el Sol no tiene actividad, lo que se produce es frío. Ese es el estado actual de nuestra atmósfera: ineficiente para detener las radiaciones solares y cósmicas, e ineficiente para contener el frío de las capas superiores, antes más lejanas. Y yo también he hablado mucho de esos 'fríos' y 'fresquitos'. No es que se me acabe de ocurrir ahora.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Bueno, Twitter ha democratizado la tara mental...



Imagínalos en los 80-90. Abrasados en el insti, las tías riéndose de ellos... En el fondo, ahora pueden vengarse... Bueno, no


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

autsaider


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Despues de leer una retaila de mensajes hablando de las explosiones de Crimea y me encuentro en una fuente Ucraniana la publicación del ministerio de defensa ucraniano y parecen más preocupados de que Rusia lo considere un ataque a territorio ruso o que les acusen a ellos que de ser responsables.
> 
> *El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se desmarca de las explosiones en el aeródromo de Crimea*
> 
> ...



¿Te enteras @Gnidlog? hasta los propios ucranianos no saben qué cojones ha sucedido ahí.


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y? ¿pretende usted que eso es una prueba de su postura ante este hecho? mire, si me hubiese esforzado en ridiculizarle, no lo habría hecho tan bien. Gracias.



ha sido una cerilla


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Imagínalos en los 80-90. Abrasados en el insti, las tías riéndose de ellos... En el fondo, ahora pueden vengarse... Bueno, no



A ver, no es solo esto... Es el covid, la emergencia climatica, la violencia de _jenizaros... _es que empieza a ser un chiste muy malo esto.
No es por dar noticias que gusten o no gusten, no... Es que son propagandistas y bastante mermados que ni escribir saben...


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Te enteras @Gnidlog? hasta los propios ucranianos no saben qué cojones ha sucedido ahí.



evidentemente han sido causas naturales, es verano hace calor, fumas queroseno, vodka

Si es que se ve claramente


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pues la verdad es la verdad la diga agamenon o el porquero de casey ryback...
Una de las armas mas efectivas de este siglo es el sesgo de percepción.


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Telita lo que le dice este tío (y cientos más) a esta aerolínea húngara.
> 
> _La aerolínea está reanudando sus operaciones a Moscú para satisfacer la demanda de viajes de los pasajeros que deseen volar hacia y desde Rusia según el acuerdo de transporte aéreo entre los dos países. Todas las aerolíneas nacionales de los EAU actualmente operan vuelos directos entre los dos países.
> 
> *Wizz Air reanuda su patrocinio del genocidio para satisfacer la demanda de limpieza étnica de los rusos que desean matar, violar y deportar a tantos ucranianos como sea posible, según las declaraciones del gobierno ruso.*_



Otro bebedor de soja u otras sustancias


----------



## McNulty (9 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Despues de leer una retaila de mensajes hablando de las explosiones de Crimea y me encuentro en una fuente Ucraniana la publicación del ministerio de defensa ucraniano y parecen más preocupados de que Rusia lo considere un ataque a territorio ruso o que les acusen a ellos que de ser responsables.
> 
> *El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano se desmarca de las explosiones en el aeródromo de Crimea*
> 
> ...



jajaja el ridi del ciberejército de otantontas es espectacular. La verdad es que no sé ni como perdemos el tiempo siquiera leyéndoles, todos los fakes que fabrican solo son fruto de la frustración de ver a los rusos avanzar. No hay cosa que más les joda, que ver como los ukros no pueden reconquistar ni una puta aldea.


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto ha sido innecesariamente cruel. Además, y lo sabes, para su madre es el más guapo del mundo.



Seguramente me ha faltado advertir lo de la sensibilidad y tal.

Esta noche me iré a la cama con una nueva y nunca experimentada sensación: la de ser cruel.


_7 de abril de 2022_
*Zelenski desata la polémica en el parlamento griego tras ceder la palabra a un neonazi del batallón de Azov*





(SPEEI)


----------



## Gnidlog (9 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cazado y pillado por @Loignorito
> El 'usuario' @Gnidlog es otra cuenta de las múltiples que tiene @El Promotor



el promotor es català, doncs no penso que equivoques. Repeteix amb mi, vinga que el català es fàcil:



Setze jutges d'un jutjat mengen el fetge d'un penjat 

Si el penjat es despenja, els setze jutges del jutjat no podran menjar mes fetge del penjat


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el promotor es català, doncs no penso que equivoques. Repeteix amb mi, vinga que el català es fàcil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## silenus (9 Ago 2022)

*El mensaje de un líder prorruso: "Si dañan Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington"*


_El canal Rossiya 1, afín al Kremlin, debatió el estado de la cuestión en la noche del pasado lunes tras la nueva tentativa ucraniana de recuperar el enclave. Ahí fue cuando *Yury Kot* —*líder del movimiento prorruso Parus*— lanzó su proclama. "Tenemos que decirle a Ucrania y a los países que les apoyan que *si la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia resulta dañada y ocurre un desastre, dos misiles impactarán inmediatamente en vuestros centros de decisión*", dijo. "*Uno en Washington y el otro en Londres... y serán nucleares. Y ya no va a haber más charla*". _


Ok gallito, pues en tal caso más vale que tu dacha esté muy lejos de Moscú...


----------



## magufone (9 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otro bebedor de soja u otras sustancias
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151177



Pues mira, si que es un poco comesojas el chaval... En cualquier caso, el da su opinión... Pero como buen comesojas confunde objetividad con subjetividad y piensa que su opinion es algo mas que eso, cuando va a ser que no.


----------



## arriondas (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> A ver, no es solo esto... Es el covid, la emergencia climatica, la violencia de _jenizaros... _es que empieza a ser un chiste muy malo esto.
> No es por dar noticias que gusten o no gusten, no... Es que son propagandistas y bastante mermados que ni escribir saben...



Como decimos en Asturias,_ ya fiede._.. Son como un disco rayado, emperrados en dar la misma serenata cuando los destinatarios ya saben que está pasando justo lo contario. Pero con todo. Antes podía incluso tener su gracia, ahora resulta cargante. Mejor que se dediquen a otra cosa, que ya comienzan a quemarse.


----------



## NPI (9 Ago 2022)

20 trolas hace su aparición, será un CM de ese panfleto?


----------



## JAGGER (9 Ago 2022)

Les rompieron bien roto el culo y lo saben.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Cazado y pillado por @Loignorito
> El 'usuario' @Gnidlog es otra cuenta de las múltiples que tiene @El Promotor



Gracias!, ¡Gracias!, pero no es para tanto. Sólo he apuntado que el @El Promotor tiene que venir aquí a informarse. El otro es un pobre yanki al que sus padres educaron bien, que se ve no tiene otro medio de subsistencia que venir aquí a soltar propaganda barata. Nada más aparte de eso. Mis méritos son los que son.


----------



## capitán almeida (9 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Les rompieron bien roto el culo y lo saben.



Lo que saben es que hace 8 años no tenían crimea y hace 6 meses Jersón, y como diría la bombi....eso dueleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio Ruso de Defensa ha confirmado que las explosiones en Crimea han sido un accidente.
Se quedan los otanistas sin sus bombas nucleares rusas, para relanzar su victimismo


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pero es que se han pasado 4 pueblos
> 
> Una cosa es poner una marioneta de presidente para manejar el cotarro desde detrás de la cortina y otra lo que hacen con este hombre
> 
> Es que ya da pena y vergüenza ajena ver a Biden haciendo el ridículo un día si y el otro también ...



Lo comenté el otro día parafraseando a Tsun Tzu 'cuando seas fuerte, aparenta debilidad'. Ese es el papel de Biden... perdón, el objetivo de los que lo han puesto ahí.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *El mensaje de un líder prorruso: "Si dañan Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington"*
> 
> 
> _El canal Rossiya 1, afín al Kremlin, debatió el estado de la cuestión en la noche del pasado lunes tras la nueva tentativa ucraniana de recuperar el enclave. Ahí fue cuando *Yury Kot* —*líder del movimiento prorruso Parus*— lanzó su proclama. "Tenemos que decirle a Ucrania y a los países que les apoyan que *si la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia resulta dañada y ocurre un desastre, dos misiles impactarán inmediatamente en vuestros centros de decisión*", dijo. "*Uno en Washington y el otro en Londres... y serán nucleares. Y ya no va a haber más charla*". _
> ...



La pena es que nunca lo sabrás, porque antes que Moscú, cae toda Europa.
Siempre saludabas.


----------



## alexforum (9 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio Ruso de Defensa ha confirmado que las explosiones en Crimea han sido un accidente.
> Se quedan los otanistas sin sus bombas nucleares rusas, para relanzar su victimismo



De verdad crees q es un accidente ? Yo no en fin


----------



## Mabuse (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Coño, el cocinero sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Promotor, que nunca entra en este hilo... y de repente lo ves thankeando a uno de los nuevos. Canta mucho, hombre.



Ya, si te entiendo, pero la verdad a mi entender es mucho más humillante para ellos. Por muy fanáticos o comprados que sean, saben que la mierda les está llegando al cuello y vienen a informarse en el único hilo donde se distribuye información real. Y es que tendrían que ser muy, muy tontos para creerse todas las tontás que se expelen desde los medios oficiales y la TV o radio, todas al servicio del enemigo común... sí, el de ellos también.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Telita lo que le dice este tío (y cientos más) a esta aerolínea húngara.
> 
> _La aerolínea está reanudando sus operaciones a Moscú para satisfacer la demanda de viajes de los pasajeros que deseen volar hacia y desde Rusia según el acuerdo de transporte aéreo entre los dos países. Todas las aerolíneas nacionales de los EAU actualmente operan vuelos directos entre los dos países.
> 
> *Wizz Air reanuda su patrocinio del genocidio para satisfacer la demanda de limpieza étnica de los rusos que desean matar, violar y deportar a tantos ucranianos como sea posible, según las declaraciones del gobierno ruso.*_



Espera, hay un error en Twitter. no es 'Sergey Mohov'. Es 'Sergey Mojón'.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> De verdad crees q es un accidente ? Yo no en fin



Tú has visto algún misil? Algún avión?
Se filman hasta haciéndose pajas en las trincheras los ucranianos y no filman un ataque a 300 km del frente?
Por favor…algunos tenemos una edad ya


----------



## arsenchik (9 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tú has visto algún misil? Algún avión?
> Se filman hasta haciéndose pajas en las trincheras los ucranianos y no filman un ataque a 300 km del frente?
> Por favor…algunos tenemos una edad ya



ya pero los ukros dicen que han sido ellos, no se no se, y si han sido ellos???


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> ha sido una cerilla



¿Una cerilla? puedo imaginar lo que su padre le inculcó a usted ¿y sabe qué? si le viese ahora, en paz descanse, le pegaría un guantazo tal, que se caería de la silla donde está sentado. Tradúzcalo.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo una vez ojeé la Enciclopedia Álvarez en una biblioteca y la impresión que me dio es que era buenísima. Visualmente atractiva, explicando los conceptos de forma clara, y densa de información.



Aun las venden y todas! yo la he comprado.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Con ocho años de comida de coco y tiempo para fortificarse, aguantan hasta que la fortificación cae bajo el peso de las bombas, no es una lucha en frentes abiertos, los ucranianos se creen seguros en sus fortines hasta que estos son destruidos, entonces , por lo general se rinden.
> 
> Es una opinión y me puede equivocar.



Efectivamente, te equivocas.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues la verdad es la verdad la diga agamenon o el porquero de casey ryback...
> Una de las armas mas efectivas de este siglo es el sesgo de percepción.



Hombre, Steven Seagal (sea del GAL o no) en sus años jóvenes era un capullo prepotente pagado de si mismo, pero desde hace ya bastante, parece que vio 'la luz' y se ha puesto a apoyar causas justas, ahora esta. A mi me cae bien.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ago 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> ya pero los ukros dicen que han sido ellos, no se no se, y si han sido ellos???



Si lo dicen los ukros, será verdad pues.
A todo esto...Rusia ha pedido firmar la paz o que?


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Seguramente me ha faltado advertir lo de la sensibilidad y tal.
> 
> Esta noche me iré a la cama con una nueva y nunca experimentada sensación: la de ser cruel.
> 
> ...



¡Ay, hipócrita de mi! me has hecho reír. He pensado que cosas podrían encontrarse entre una y otra ceja, eso en el supuesto incognoscible de determinar cual es el final de una y el principio de la otra.

No está bien reírse de la fealdad ajena. De la propia sí, pero como soy guapo, no puedo


----------



## arsenchik (9 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si lo dicen los ukros, será verdad pues.
> A todo esto...Rusia ha pedido firmar la paz o que?



si han sido los ukros V.V.Putin se va a enfadar mucho con ellos


----------



## Loignorito (9 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el promotor es català, doncs no penso que equivoques. Repeteix amb mi, vinga que el català es fàcil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Nuts! @Gnidlog no intentes pasar por catalán, lo haces peor que en español. Reconoce que eres un yanki bro. Luego igual tienes un poco más de legitimidad para soltar tu propaganda. Créeme, así haces el ridículo. De veras, truly.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)

Más orcos rusos demostrando su naturaleza animal por Europa


----------



## damnun_infectum (9 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Seguramente me ha faltado advertir lo de la sensibilidad y tal.
> 
> Esta noche me iré a la cama con una nueva y nunca experimentada sensación: la de ser cruel.
> 
> ...



Ese para follarse a las hijas de los tonto himars y demás escoria prostánica ,es el sueño máximo al que pueden aspirar. Pero que lo mismo vale para un roto que para un descosido, metafóricamente hablando.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (9 Ago 2022)

* “La única diferencia entre los terroristas y Rusia es que los primeros asumen la responsabilidad de lo que han hecho, mientras que Rusia no tiene el coraje de hacerlo y culpa a otros por sus crímenes, a países individuales y al mundo entero” *


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (9 Ago 2022)

Si el ataque es cierto, como así parece, Rusia debe responder con fuerza y todas las consecuencias atacando una base de la OTAN. Sino lo hace su credibilidad, su poderío supuesto militar quedarán por los suelos y será un rival débil por desgracia para el mundo que tendrá que seguir soportando a estos psicópatas criminales y mafiosos del mundo anglosajón. Malas noticias.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Si el ataque es cierto, como así parece, Rusia debe responder con fuerza y todas las consecuencias atacando una base de la OTAN. Sino lo hace su credibilidad, su poderío supuesto militar quedarán por los suelos y será un rival débil por desgracia para el mundo que tendrá que seguir soportando a estos psicópatas criminales y mafiosos del mundo anglosajón. Malas noticias.



Tu nick es muy acertado.

la guerra y la realidad noes un videojuego. Y además a las provocaciones no se responde en dodne quiere el enemigo


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Ago 2022)

Joder y todo fue achatarrado y la horda de borrachos ladrones neutralizada!


----------



## vettonio (9 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Ay, hipócrita de mi! me has hecho reír. He pensado que cosas podrían encontrarse entre una y otra ceja, eso en el supuesto incognoscible de determinar cual es el final de una y el principio de la otra.
> 
> No está bien reírse de la fealdad ajena. De la propia sí, pero como soy guapo, no puedo



Me alegra haberle hecho reir. Yo en cambio, debo acostarme atormentado.


----------



## piru (9 Ago 2022)

Calentito, tanto que no lo he visto todavía, lleva 3 horas colgado, pero tiene buena pinta:


----------



## bangkoriano (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (9 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Joder y todo fue achatarrado y la horda de borrachos ladrones neutralizada!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151222



Claro espabilao, y Farlopenski en el Kremlin fumando chinos de caballo para bajarla


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (9 Ago 2022)

Esto demuestra que los medios de interceptación, aviso y defensa anti misiles y drones rusos no son efectivos. Presumían de un gran ejército y no era así. Se van a chulear en su cara sino tienen una capacidad de respuesta efectiva y contundente que también sería una respuesta de dignidad desde el punto de vista ruso.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el promotor es català, doncs no penso que equivoques. Repeteix amb mi, vinga que el català es fàcil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic lingüístico

Mira no se si tu o el promotor sois catalanes o no pero la frase no es catalán usual esta muy castellanizado gramaticalmente y con errores 

* El promotor és català, no penso doncs que m'equivoqui. Repeteix amb mi, ¡apa! , el català es facìl. *

[/cierro OT]


----------



## Averroes (10 Ago 2022)

Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.


----------



## manodura79 (10 Ago 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
> Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.



¿Sabes que un enfrentamiento "convencional" entre Rusia y EUA es imposible, no?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Averroes (10 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que un enfrentamiento "convencional" entre Rusia y EUA es imposible, no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Perfectamente. Pero no deja de sorprender lo decepcionante del desempeño del ejército ruso. Quizás se han pasado con la propaganda. Me pregunto si el armamento nuclear tendrá el mismo nivel pésimo que están demostrando con su aviación o con sus sistemas antiaéreos.


----------



## Señor X (10 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Si el ataque es cierto, como así parece, Rusia debe responder con fuerza y todas las consecuencias atacando una base de la OTAN. Sino lo hace su credibilidad, su poderío supuesto militar quedarán por los suelos y será un rival débil por desgracia para el mundo que tendrá que seguir soportando a estos psicópatas criminales y mafiosos del mundo anglosajón. Malas noticias.





No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Esto demuestra que los medios de interceptación, aviso y defensa anti misiles y drones rusos no son efectivos. Presumían de un gran ejército y no era así. Se van a chulear en su cara sino tienen una capacidad de respuesta efectiva y contundente que también sería una respuesta de dignidad desde el punto de vista ruso.





Averroes dijo:


> Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
> Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.



Averroes, se te olvidó logearte con el otro nick. Venga, a dormir los dos.


----------



## Averroes (10 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Averroes, se te olvidó logearte con el otro nick. Venga, a dormir los dos.



No tengo que ver nada con el otro nick. Por otro lado no es raro que muchos coincidamos en algo que está siendo manifiesto.
Te veo molesto, pero es lógico visto lo que está pasando.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ago 2022)

__





Rusia triplica su superávit comercial hasta los 167.000 millones en plena invasión de Ucrania - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Rusia necesita un plan, uno de verdad. Putin esta comodo en su indefinición, pero al final tendra que mojarse. Igual que no quiso mojarse en 2014 y al final se ha liado más gorda. Lo mismo cree que le puede salir bien tirar de voluntarios y avanzar poco a poco, pero los dije la primera semana y lo repito los anglos van a muerte. Cuando liberen lo que queda del Donetsk ¿ que ? Pues que los que mandan en Kiev que son lso anglos seguiran la guerra. 

Putin tiene que aceptar que esta en guerra con la OTAN y dejarse de esconder la cabeza. No me refiero a que tire de Topol, pero tiene que movilizar en serio al pais. No al ejercito al pais. Esto solo lo acabara si realmente toma Kiev y cambia el gobierno, o si no quiere al menos llega al rio y lo fortifica a muerte. Los putos puentes estan sobrado desde el dia 4 cuando le tomaron el pelo en las negociaciones.

Yo no he visto ninguna prueba de un ataque de misiles, aviones o incluso drones. Supongo que un sabotaje es lo más probable, tengo claro que en Rusia los anglos tienen topos hasta en la sopa.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Los rusos tienen territorios más que suficientes. Con llegar al rio les valdría, Georgia si la deberian ocupar ( los yanquis lo harian si fueran ellos ) , y con Armaenia pueden llegar a una integración. Para los balticos llegan tarde, salvo que salga por la TV y diga que es ordago a la grande, espero que no lleguen a eso.

Pero la seguridad la da el respeto. El no hacer, no da respeto. Le estan vacilando con el puente.....y se hace el sordo. No tienen importancia dicen por aquí, pues si tienen una importancia brutal....RESPETO. Deberia haber tirado un par de puentes de Dnipro el primer dia en respuesta.

Con la central nuclear igual. Pillas unos misiles y los dejas caer a 100m de la central más cercana a la parte europea. Mano de santo, alguien dira a Kiev que deje de hacer el gilipollas. Pero en lugar de eso lloriquea, no es el camino.

Yo tengo claro que intenta salir de esto sin cruzar lineas rojas, supongo que es lo que le cuentan desde europa. No hagas esto o aquello que esto podra resolverse luego....historias para tontos. Para los anglos cruzo la linea roja en cuanto los hizo salir por pies de Ucrania. Van a ir a muerte, siempre lo hacen y en general les sale bien. Precisamente porque sus enemigos juega a empatar.

Yo solo soy un mero observador, pero hay cosas que se ven muy claras. Solo hay que ver conflictos anteriores.


----------



## Patatas bravas (10 Ago 2022)

@delhierro Está desesperado tras el misilazo de hoy en la base rusa de Crimea.


----------



## keylargof (10 Ago 2022)

Mirad, un líder heroico y ejemplar, y no un enano viejo genocida, hijos de puta sarnosos sorbelefas orcorusas:


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @delhierro Está desesperado tras el misilazo de hoy en la base rusa de Crimea.



¿ por ? 

1.- No es ningun "misilazo", he visto los videos y en ninguno hay nada que denote un ataque con misiles o aviones.

2.- Si lees lo que opino, veras que daba por hecho algo similar o incluso peor.

3.- Esa base hace unos años era ucraniana, los rusos podian estar muchisimo peor si unos pocos no hubieran moviado ficha cuando los anglos dieron su golpe de estado en Kiev.

Los rusos tienen un problema esta jugando con las manos atadas a la espalda. Si las sueltan nos vamos a arrepentir todos.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

RESPETO. 

Si occidente ve que los rusos son serios, las cabezas pensantes ( que algunas hay ) empezaran a decir que hay que dejarlos en paz. Occidente no va a atacar Moscu, por el mero hecho de estar más cerca, si tiene clara la respuesta.


----------



## manodura79 (10 Ago 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Perfectamente. Pero no deja de sorprender lo decepcionante del desempeño del ejército ruso. Quizás se han pasado con la propaganda. Me pregunto si el armamento nuclear tendrá el mismo nivel pésimo que están demostrando con su aviación o con sus sistemas antiaéreos.



Igual lo que pasa es que estamos viendo en directo la primera guerra real después de mucho tiempo. Eso de pulverizar follacabras que solo tienen RPG está muy bien pero en esta guerra las hostias se dan y se reciben en un bando y en el otro.
Los video juegos han hecho mucho daño a la persepcion de la realidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

¿Para qué? En unos años todos los misiles serán hipersónicos y ese colchón no servirá de nada.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Rusia necesita un plan, uno de verdad. Putin esta comodo en su indefinición, pero al final tendra que mojarse. Igual que no quiso mojarse en 2014 y al final se ha liado más gorda. Lo mismo cree que le puede salir bien tirar de voluntarios y avanzar poco a poco, pero los dije la primera semana y lo repito los anglos van a muerte. Cuando liberen lo que queda del Donetsk ¿ que ? Pues que los que mandan en Kiev que son lso anglos seguiran la guerra.
> 
> Putin tiene que aceptar que esta en guerra con la OTAN y dejarse de esconder la cabeza. No me refiero a que tire de Topol, pero tiene que movilizar en serio al pais. No al ejercito al pais. Esto solo lo acabara si realmente toma Kiev y cambia el gobierno, o si no quiere al menos llega al rio y lo fortifica a muerte. Los putos puentes estan sobrado desde el dia 4 cuando le tomaron el pelo en las negociaciones.
> 
> Yo no he visto ninguna prueba de un ataque de misiles, aviones o incluso drones. Supongo que un sabotaje es lo más probable, tengo claro que en Rusia los anglos tienen topos hasta en la sopa.



Tomar Kiev ¿para qué? ¿Poner un gobierno títetere afín a Moscú que van a derrocar en cuanto salgan los rusos de Kiev? ¿Van a quedarse en una ocupación perpetua? ¿Van a hacer limpieza étnica?. Es que nadie sabe a dónde va Putin. ¿Cómo pretende Rusica "acabar" esta guerra?


----------



## lostsoul242 (10 Ago 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
> Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.



La misma Estados Unidos que recibe misilazos en sus bases por parte de Iran y que sale por piernas ante la ofensiva taliban tras decadas en Afganistan? .
Pedazo gilipollas adicto al cine yanki , a los superheroes y a los maricones que no tenia fichado para la Nevera .

Y para los que desesperan con el "no plan de Putin"
Que es mas efectivo , ahogar poco a poco a la UE hasta que dimita el ultimo de sus "presidentes" proNATO? o acabar lo de Ucrania pasado mañana porque se le ha colado un supuesto misil ...
Si aun no ha caido ninguno en la Plaza del Maidan reduciendo su monumento a cenizas es porque ASI LO QUIEREN , y no son precisamente retracas de internet los que ASI LO QUIEREN .


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin tiene que aceptar que esta en guerra con la OTAN y dejarse de esconder la cabeza.



Fíjate delhierro, que si bien para los parámetros "tiktokeros" que todos tenemos hoy en la cabeza (twiteamos 140 caracteres como "pensamiento profundo"), esta parsimonia rusa resulta exasperante... pero eso al mismo tiempo es lo que la hace terriblemente efectiva !!

¿Te recuerdas el "tienen para 10 días de bombardeo" ? o el "no tienen más combustible" o el "ya no lanzan más misiles" ?

Y llevamos seis meses y la guerra continua !!... mientras tanto se acerca el invierno, la inflación carcome Europa y no hay NI UN SOLO GENERAL de la Otan, que ni de pago, ni por broma, se atreva a escribir un artículo de "Ucrania vencerá".  

Fíjate el tipo de troleos: 



Averroes dijo:


> Pero no deja de sorprender lo decepcionante del desempeño del ejército ruso.





Hace seis meses que este pobre camarada está "decepcionado", pero cada vez se "decepciona" con menos porción del Donbass en manos de Ucrania !!  (y sin Mariupol ni costa sobre el Mar Azov !!)

Queremos ver "tweets", pero me parece que los rusos son más de escribir novelas largas... 

Ya hice un post -eso si- destacando la valentía, el coraje y la resistencia de los soldados ucranianos, que no se han desmoronado y cada metro que ceden lo riegan con su sangre. *Honor para ellos !*

Pero siempre la realidad tiene diferentes capas... los que sólo tenemos acceso " a los medios ", apenas si vemos la más externa. Detrás de ella está "lo que de verdad se cuece" a nivel de decisiones o análisis.

Como te digo, puedes revisar TODA la prensa militar *y no hay NI UN SOLO ARTICULO DE NADIE* (a nivel de estrategas militares o generales serios) que haya puesto ni la más miserable nota sugiriendo que Ucrania puede ganar. Twitteros y Youtuberos y otros Generales de bar y sofá, los tenemos en el hilo "decepcionados"... pero los militares manejan la INFORMACION REAL (o al menos mucha más de la que nosotros sólo "olfateamos").

Los Generales rusos son PROFESIONALES. Este tema se lo toman MUY EN SERIO (es una guerra de supervivencia para Rusia) y no tengas dudas que, más allá de los avatares del campo de batalla -que siempre existen-, siguen un plan en el que más que "jugar para Twitter", juegan con las clásicas variables de *territorio+tiempo+fuerza propia+fuerza enemiga+logística+vidas humanas+economía.*

Recuerdo siempre los debates en el hilo de Siria con el "General Asteriscos" que se burlaba de los "20 avioncitos" que había llevado Rusia y de como la "humillaban" (ni qué decir el día que los turcos tiraron un avión ruso)... y ahí tienes a Siria y al ISIS y a los planes norteamericanos de desestabilizar Siria.

Creo que aquí vamos por la misma senda... no juegan para "la tribuna", juegan sobre el terreno de las operaciones y sus variables (arriba citadas) y tienen *TODOS los datos para evaluarlo* (espías, satélites y tropas sobre el terreno).

Obviamente si Rusia se involucrara al ciento por ciento le pasaría por arriba a Ucrania, como un cuchillo en mantequilla caliente. Políticamente no escogieron esa opción. Querían cambiar el gobierno de Zelinsky (y fallaron), quisieron negociar (y los ucranianos se borraron por presiones norteamericanas) y ahora están DEMOLIENDO. 

Más temprano que tarde la resistencia ucraniana va a ceder. Sea por el invierno, sea por agotamiento de las ayudas occidentales, sea por la desmoralización de sus soldados... incluso sea por un "golpe" a Zelinsky (cosa que, desde ya, ni la veremos venir).

TODOS (los que piensan) saben que esta guerra Ucrania no puede ganarla. El gran punto aquí es que Rusia evita DESANGRARSE porque es el objetivo secundario (si Ucrania no puede ganar, al menos que desangre a Rusia).

Y ya sabes que lo que estaba planificado para destruir a Rusia (las sanciones brutales) TAMBIEN FALLO !! (en este caso para occidente).

Eso si, nunca verás a los camaradas del foro "decepcionarse" *por el escaso impacto de las sanciones económicas occidentales*.  Solo se "decepcionan" por los lentos avances en el terreno.


PD = Esta guerra es más lenta que una película francesa.


----------



## Oso Polar (10 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Se vienen cositas mayores



Cada día pierdes más la gracia que se te tenia:

- La V1 o la V2 cambiaron el curso de la guerra.
- La única posibilidad de infligir serios daños es que ese cohete use una cabeza de guerra no convencional y todos sabemos que significa eso.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## raptors (10 Ago 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


>




*Pobre* anciano... ya dejenlo que se vaya a alimentar aves al parque...


----------



## raptors (10 Ago 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
> Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.




*Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## raptors (10 Ago 2022)

En caso de que se confirme esta noticia... sería una gran jugada por parte de rusia...



>


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (10 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Rusia necesita un plan, uno de verdad. Putin esta comodo en su indefinición, pero al final tendra que mojarse. Igual que no quiso mojarse en 2014 y al final se ha liado más gorda. Lo mismo cree que le puede salir bien tirar de voluntarios y avanzar poco a poco, pero los dije la primera semana y lo repito los anglos van a muerte. Cuando liberen lo que queda del Donetsk ¿ que ? Pues que los que mandan en Kiev que son lso anglos seguiran la guerra.
> 
> Putin tiene que aceptar que esta en guerra con la OTAN y dejarse de esconder la cabeza. No me refiero a que tire de Topol, pero tiene que movilizar en serio al pais. No al ejercito al pais. Esto solo lo acabara si realmente toma Kiev y cambia el gobierno, o si no quiere al menos llega al rio y lo fortifica a muerte. Los putos puentes estan sobrado desde el dia 4 cuando le tomaron el pelo en las negociaciones.
> 
> Yo no he visto ninguna prueba de un ataque de misiles, aviones o incluso drones. Supongo que un sabotaje es lo más probable, tengo claro que en Rusia los anglos tienen topos hasta en la sopa.



Rusia debe saber, o debería saber desde el primer momento, sino sería un error estratégico garrafal, que Ucrania iba a recibir ayuda a mansalva y que esta guerra es contra la otan y los países que sabemos. O se han equivocado, o pensaban con ingenuidad otra cosa, o han ido de buenos, o han caído en una trampa. Tarde o temprano van a tener que decidir, poner las cartas sobre la mesa, arriesgarse, sino su descrédito y derrota serían inadmisibles y la pérdida de esperanza en un mundo sin la dictadura anglosajona. Que el mundo recupere su dignidad y que haya otras voces, planteamientos, puntos de vista. Ningún modelo social, más o menos, es valido. Todos son un cuento de terror. De acuerdo que los hay mejores y peores. Ni el capitalismo salvaje y deshumanizado norteamericano o anglosajón ni el modelo inhumano capitalista chino ni el modelo oligarca ruso. Europa debería ser la voz pero no existe, es una criada. El precio puede ser una guerra mundial y nuclear y ahí está el problema. Estoy seguro que a Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña les trae sin cuidado una guerra nuclear. Es más, como buenos psicópatas que son, les gustaría la idea y, de hecho, ya sabemos quien lanzó las dos únicas bombas nucleares en la historia y contra la población civil. Si Rusia y China andan con melindres y falsas o reales bondades se los comen y desaparecen. Ahí está el asunto. Si merece la pena ir a una guerra nuclear exterminadora para evitar que te exterminen.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Cada día pierdes más la gracia que se te tenia:
> 
> - La V1 o la V2 cambiaron el curso de la guerra.
> - La única posibilidad de infligir serios daños es que ese cohete use una cabeza de guerra no convencional y todos sabemos que significa eso.



Ninguna Wunderwaffe alemana cambió el curso de la guerra. Ni las V1, ni las V2, ni los Me 262, ni ninguna otra arma. Que tengan que recurrir a propaganda digna de hace casi 80 años dice mucho de ellos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

Tal y como están las cosas y al ritmo de la paranoia imperial(solo hay que ver a sus recadistas en el foro), 
como dice Martyanov, estoy convencido que pronto Tchaikovskyy Beethoven serán borrados de la historia, 
también. No así Wagner porque a Hitler le encantaba su música.

Veo cada día mas cerca la implosión de la nave imperial y sus adjuntos.


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

La peña sigue estando 'preocupada' por Rusia, su ritmo y sus planes...
Lo que no se es como no han pedido el ingreso en su Estado Mayor...


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya!, esto es lo que se llama "bajarse las bragas".


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Pues la verdad es la verdad la diga agamenon o el porquero de casey ryback...
> Una de las armas mas efectivas de este siglo es el sesgo de percepción.



Y lo vimos con lo de ayer en Crimea. La patrulla osito totalmente empalmada, y vertiendo su realidad paralela en las redes sociales. Lo que buscan, al igual que sucede con la plandemia, es romper el alma de los débiles mentalmente a base de machacar y machacar, que terminen por creerse su realidad alternativa después de desmoralizarlos. Para ello buscan cualquier cosa que se acomode a sus expectativas (el sesgo de percepción) y puedan manipular a la gente en base a eso, aprovechando el desconocimiento que tienen en ciertos temas.

Pero aquí pinchan hueso, esto no es la sección de comentarios de Lo País o el Inmundo.


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*El duelo de artillería decide todo*








Война по-украински: артиллерийские дуэли решают всё » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Главной приметой специальной военной операции на Украине стала контрбатарейная борьба. Победителей определяют хорошая боевая выучка и прорывные технологии, пишет "Звезда". Денацификация и демилитаризация Украины проходит под грохот канонады. А контрбатарейная борьба стала чуть ли не




translated.turbopages.org




original - Война по-украински: артиллерийские дуэли решают всё » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

La dirección principal de la operación especial de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania fue la lucha contrabatería. Los ganadores están determinados por un buen equipo de combate y las tecnologías más modernas, escribe "Star".

La desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania se lleva a cabo bajo cañoneos. Y la lucha contrabatería se convirtió en una especie de confrontación, si no principal, durante la operación militar, aunque más recientemente se pensó que en el siglo pasado, que en tiempos de guerra hipersónica era diferente, que el "auto disparo atascado en un cañón apretado" era un arcaico absoluto. Sin embargo, se aclara que en una era de alta "intelectualización", *el armamento de artillería no perdió su valor de "Dios de la guerra" y en el siglo XXI, no cedió a nadie su lugar.* Es cierto que ya es un "Dios"modernizado.

*"Clavel", mejor ante los "Dueños"*
Incluso el presidente Putin expresó su descontento con los duelos de artillería cuando se trataba de por qué los aliados (el ejército ruso y las milicias de las repúblicas populares) no asaltan las fortificaciones acordadas de acuerdo con el *esquema clásico*: un golpe repentino: "De hecho, estamos hablando del trabajo planificado de todas las fuerzas. ponlo en el asiento trasero con esta fortificación. *Esto, por supuesto, lleva un cierto tiempo*. Hay una lucha contrabatería que, sin duda, será más grande. La ventaja de la artillería es muy grande. Será inevitable".

*Cabe señalar que esta ventaja permite resolver eficazmente las misiones de combate sin entrar en contacto con el enemigo y, por lo tanto, con pérdidas relativamente pequeñas. Además, las tecnologías permitieron crear sistemas de artillería con un largo alcance, velocidad de disparo y alta precisión de disparo.*

La experiencia de los conflictos armados de los últimos tiempos ha resumido la línea:* las posiciones de liderazgo en el campo de batalla hoy están ocupadas por unidades de misiles y artillería*. *A principios de la segunda década del siglo XXI, se hizo evidente que este era el medio más importante de derrotar al fuego enemigo durante las operaciones combinadas y, en su caso, un medio nuclear de destrucción. S*u desarrollo adicional y el aumento de la capacidad de combate se logra mediante la creación de esquemas separados y consecutivos para garantizar la destrucción de objetivos en tiempo real, equipar componentes y partes con armas de alta precisión, ampliar el rango de disparo y la potencia de las municiones utilizadas.

En Ucrania, *no solo se utilizan modernos sistemas operativos y tácticos de alta precisión* Iskander-M para contrarrestar al enemigo armado con sistemas de producción de artillería, *sino artillería de fabricación Soviética*: una instalación de artillería autopropulsada de calibre 122 mm 2C1 "Clavel"., Obuses de 152 mm 2SZ "Acacia", obuses autopropulsados de 152 mm 2s19 "msta-s "y unidades remolcadas" msta-B", fusiles autopropulsados de 152 mm 2s5 "Jacinto-Con"y unidades remolcadas" Jacinto-B "203 mm 2s7"Peony". También en los informes de primera línea se mencionan los cañones autopropulsados 120-mm 2c23" Nona-SVK", 2C9" Nona-C", 2c31" Viena "y su contraparte remolcada 2b16" Nona-A", diseñados para el apoyo combinado de fuego de las partes. Los más "populares" de los sistemas de chorro de fuego de salva (MLRS) son los" Centesimales"de 122 mm, los" Huracanes "de 220 mm y los"Tornados" de 300 mm.

Pero sin ofender a los que trabajaron en el escudo URSSS, todo esto fue en el siglo pasado. Y si Ucrania no ha avanzado mucho en la mejora de su parte del Patrimonio de la artillería, entonces Rusia ha salido adelante. Incluso en el foro "Army-2018", se otorgó una instalación de artillería de cañón única 2c34 " Khost "(desarrollo de la planta de rifle motorizada de Perm), que, en sentido figurado, combina Morteros y obuses de calidad en un solo cañón, y lo tanto puede disparar como proyectiles explosivos explosivos, y todos los tipos nacionales y extranjeros, minutos 120-mm

Si comprende, la pistola autopropulsada "Host" es una modernización profunda de la instalación de arte 2C1 "Uña" con la inclusión de una serie de componentes tomados de los dispositivos 2c31" Viena", 2c23" Nona-SVK", así como "Objeto 118", con este nombre, se publica el Arsenal de la barrera. El ACS 2c34 "Host" está diseñado para suprimir mano de obra, baterías de artillería y mortero, baterías de misiles, objetivos blindados, sistemas de medios y fortalezas enemigas a una distancia de hasta 14 Km.

La *munición autopropulsada* incluye un nuevo proyectil guiado "kitolov-2", así como todos los disparos utilizados por el sau "Viena" (excepto el disparo acumulativo). Por lo tanto, cuando los periodistas dicen, dicen, el "Clavel" conduce el fuego, la mayoría de las veces estamos hablando de 2c34" Host", de hecho, un nuevo artista que tomó prestado lo mejor de los"primos"soviéticos.


*"Zoo" Universal*
Hace varios años, los obuses 152-mm 2c19m2 mejorados "MSTA-CM2", completamente integrados en un solo sistema de control de dirección táctica, entraron en Servicio con el ejército. Un "MSTA-CM2" es significativamente diferente estructuralmente de la modificación anterior: su efectividad de combate se mejora significativamente mediante la introducción de un sistema de control de fuego que permite automatizar los procesos de guía de armas. Sau es capaz de disparar a una distancia mayor.

En enero del año pasado, partes de las tropas de artillería y misiles realizaron un nuevo tipo de ejercicios de formación de redes en la región militar Occidental, en los que, por primera vez, se desarrolló el uso de la división autopropulsada msta-CM2 de ACS en un sistema unificado de control de fuego. Los cálculos de ACS utilizaron la herramienta del sistema integrado de gestión de liderazgo táctico (recursos para el conocimiento tradicional), diseñada para intercambiar datos y ajustar el fuego en tiempo real. Cuando se alcanza una tasa de fuego de hasta 10 disparos por minuto.

Y en Siria, el complejo de reconocimiento de radar automotriz Zoo-1 se probó en El" juego "con msta-C y msta-B a bordo, que permite detectar simultáneamente hasta 12 sistemas de disparo enemigos a una distancia de hasta 40 Km. Incluso las armas de fabricación occidental no ayudan.

*La "Coalición" contra el M777 estadounidense
Poco antes del Inicio de la operación en Ucrania, se realizaron pruebas estatales de municiones para el nuevo complejo autopropulsado interespecífico 152-mm 2c35 "Coalición-SAN". Este ACS, en comparación con su predecesor "MTA-C", tiene un rango de disparo significativamente mayor (80 km frente a 29 km) y una mayor velocidad de disparo 1,5 veces: disparos 16 por minuto.*

De la misma manera que en el ACS msta-CM2, en 2C35, la función "ataque migratorio" le permite golpear simultáneamente al objetivo con varios proyectiles disparados desde una instalación multihaz (la munición de la Coalición incluye proyectiles de alta potencia). Al disparar completamente automatizado. Preparación dentro de 1,5 minutos desde su llegada a posición, y ya después de un minuto o antes de sau, puede irse a otro de fuego de los españoles. Para el duelo de artillería de calidad indispensable.

El viaje a la vida "de la Coalición-SAN" le dio instituto Central de "albatros" (Nizhny novgorod) en 2002, en respuesta a натовский "un memorando de balística" (Joint Ballistic Memorandum of Understanding), que estableció un nuevo estándar para los obuses 155-mm: el rango máximo de disparo de proyectiles de alto explosivo es 30 km, reactivo activo - 40 km

En particular, en Alemania, como parte de este proyecto, en 1998, se implementó la producción del obús automotriz Pzh 2000. A diferencia de la modificación anterior de pzh 70, esta ACS está equipada con una pistola con una nueva instalación balística, que aumentó el alcance de los proyectiles DM121 a 30-36 km, y los proyectiles con un generador de gas activo m1711 a 40-47 Km..

*Sin embargo, a pesar de los mejores esfuerzos de los ingenieros Krauss-Maffei Wegmann, la unidad de artillería rusa Coalition-SAN, en comparación con el ACS pzh 2000 del año, tiene un mayor alcance, menos peso, menos tripulación (de 3 a 5 personas), sistemas de armas y armas. auto-carga y disparo. Además, según los expertos, el ACS ruso 2c35 supera no solo al alemán, sino también a otros sistemas de arte extranjeros similares en tiempos 1,5-2.

Por ejemplo, el obús remolcado M777, que Estados Unidos suministra a Ucrania bajo la marca de armas milagrosas "Coalition-SAN", es superior en automatización, velocidad de disparo y rango de disparo. Los hechos, incluidos los resultados de los duelos de artillería en Ucrania, sugieren que Coalition-SAN tiene una gran ventaja sobre la Última versión modernizada del American sau M109 Paladin PIM (m109a7), en particular, en términos de alcance, y a menudo es una ventaja decisiva. en combate con el American sau M109 Paladin. batería.

Sin embargo, ahora, gracias a la publicidad estadounidense "discreta", el obús remolcado M777 goza de más fama. Aclaremos que el rango de disparo del M777 es de hasta 30 km, y cuando se usan proyectiles guiados Excalibur (Excalibur) — más de 40 km, con una probable desviación del nivel en 10 m. sistema de disparo de salva. control de fuego digital necesario para el uso de tales proyectiles.

La razón es desechable: los estadounidenses temen que sus conocimientos técnicos lleguen a los rusos... y eso no parece ser fácil de hacer. Se informó que los canadienses ya habían entregado los proyectiles Excalibur y los cuatro obuses más nuevos M777A2 a Ucrania. Así que esto no es un buen augurio para una batalla contra batería aburrida, creen en Kiev.*

... ¡Encontré algo que asustar! Como dijo el teniente general Mikhail Matveyevsky, jefe de las fuerzas de misiles y artillería de las fuerzas terrestres de la Federación rusa, los obuses autopropulsados "Coalition-SAN" son solo el primer paso serio en el camino hacia la robotización del equipo militar de las fuerzas terrestres. Y el primer partido de sau fue entregado al ejército en 2020, sin publicidad adicional, por lo que algunos sofás expertos confunden regularmente la "Coalición" con el sau más alto y "hermano" msta-s.

En realidad, ¿Cuál es la diferencia con la epopeya: el tren SAU 2c35" Coalition-SAN", ajustado por datos satelitales o no tripulados, puede enviar proyectiles 152-mm al objetivo a una distancia de hasta 80 Km.

Sin embargo, como en la vida, hay pros y contras en la lucha contra los tambores. Por lo tanto, los cálculos de la instalación de artillería autopropulsada 152-mm 2c5 "Jacinto-C" y el remolcador "Jacinto-B"participan más activamente en la lucha contra la batería en condiciones mutuamente acordadas. En realidad, para la lucha contra la batería, se crearon estas armas. Pueden enviar fragmentación explosive los proyectiles de peso 45,7 kg a una distancia de más de 28 kilómetros, activa-misiles a una distancia de más de 33 km y sensible proyectiles "Centímetro-m1" y "krasnopol-m1", 20 y 25 km respectivamente.

Sel poder de estas armas es que los artilleros se han ganado el apodo De "Jacinto" "Genocidio". Los artilleros tienen un humor específico...

*"Malka", "Peón"
Y nuevamente," para mayor persuasión", proyectan una sombra en la cerca, afirmando que los sistemas de artillería soviéticos 203-mm 2c7 Peony participan en las hostilidades en Ucrania desde ambos lados. No es del todo cierto, o incluso no lo es. *Para ser precisos, el lado ruso del enemigo Gromit del cañón de largo alcance 203-mm 2c7m "Malka". Las tareas de esta pistola, basadas en el peso del proyectil en 102 kg y más, son especiales para destruir objetos enemigos importantes detrás de la línea del frente, tácticas a una profundidad de hasta 47 kilómetros o más. Si surge la necesidad, con el uso de tácticas nucleares.armas.

Pero primero fue realmente la "Peonía", cuyo desarrollo comenzó después de la renuncia de Nikita Khrushchev, seguro, como si la era de la artillería hubiera terminado, que los misiles lo resuelven todo. Así nació la "Peonía", capaz de disparar municiones nucleares tácticas. En cuanto al Maliki, esta es una versión actualizada de la primera ACS Soviética "nuclear". Los sistemas de dirección y carga, el chasis y el nuevo motor pasaron la modernización. Pero lo más importante, los innovadores medios automatizados de comunicación y control de datos de acero para disparar en modo automático se muestran en indicadores digitales que realizan puntería y preparan el arma para disparar.

El uso de una serie de nuevos sistemas ha reducido el cálculo de la ACS, así como simplificar y acelerar la preparación para el combate. El cálculo de "Peonía" pasó 10 minutos en expansión y contracción, el cálculo de "Maliki" — solo 7 y 5 minutos, respectivamente. Estos son los minutos y segundos que le permiten cambiar de posición a tiempo en artdueli con el enemigo.

*Herederos de "Katusha"

Desde la época de los legendarios" Katyusha", los sistemas de lanzamiento de misiles se consideran armas muy efectivas. Una desventaja es golpear las plazas. Por lo tanto, las principales áreas de mejora del MLRS son la creación de municiones autoguiadas, el aumento de la precisión de disparo al vincular el MLRS con sistemas avanzados de reconocimiento y guía, el aumento del rango de disparo, el aumento del rendimiento de la potencia de fuego y la expansión de la gama de municiones.

Para 2020, los misiles guiados de largo alcance 9m544 y 9m549 de 300 mm ya se han actualizado en Rusia, diseñados para integrarse en las municiones de los prometedores complejos de alta precisión 9k515 Tornado-C. Los expertos llegaron a la conclusión de inmediato: estos proyectiles equilibraron en hipotéticos duelos contra batería los sistemas de reacción rusos y los MLRS estadounidenses móviles de La colección M270 MLRS / m142 HIMARS ("Haymars"), que desde 2005 se han puesto en Servicio con las fuerzas terrestres y los Marines de los Estados Unidos. ("Haymars tiene misiles guiados 227-mm m30a1 GMLRS, M31A1 GUMLRS "atrasados" y GMLRS+ C con un rango de 90 a 120 km).*

Al ser una versión ligera del lanzador universal MLRS M270, Haymars conserva la posibilidad de usar municiones de seis misiles o un misil táctico operacional ATACMS. El punto fuerte de "Haymars" cree que el transporte aéreo puede ser entregado al teatro de operaciones por un avión De transporte C-130.

*La respuesta de la parte rusa siguió de inmediato: en el armamento se han tomado modernización de los sistemas de artillería autopropulsados de mediano calibre "Tornado-G", con la capacidad de ala brigada mejorada de artillería ligera y reactiva en lugar del MLRS " Ciclón "recibió Un Tornado-C aerodinámico con características mejoradas de alcance y precisión de disparo.*

La familia de sistemas reactivos modernizados de disparos de salva de los calibres 122 y 300 mm " Tornado "(desarrollado por la ONG" Alloy") se creó para reemplazar el MLRS" Grad "y el Tornado. Tornado-G, el índice GRAU-9K51M (mejorado MLRS 9k51 Grad), incluye un vehículo de combate con un sistema automatizado de guía y control de incendios y nuevos misiles sidewinder de calibre 122 mm. El MLRS de largo alcance 9k515 Tornado-C(actualizado MLRS 9k58 Tornado) consiste en un combate más avanzado equipado con asuno y nuevos misiles no guiados de calibre 300 mm, con un rango máximo de vuelo de hasta 120 km, así como un misil guiado 9M542 con una instalación de ruptura altamente explosiva extraíble. o conjunto de casco, parte (rango de visión de hasta 120 km, según algunos datos, hasta 200 km).

Al igual que con sus predecesores, la familia de diseño mecánico del MLRS Tornado tiene una mayor eficiencia operativa gracias a un nuevo sistema de control de incendios con su propio navegador GLONASS y una nueva ECU balística computarizada.

*Al mismo tiempo, la introducción de municiones de artillería de alta precisión sigue siendo un aspecto importante de la "intelectualización" de la artillería. Esto es necesario tanto para garantizar la derrota de los objetos enemigos (la misma batería enemiga durante el duelo) como para preservar las municiones. Por ejemplo, el uso de proyectiles controlados y ajustables de obuses 152-mm o 155-mm permite reducir el consumo de municiones en tiempos 40-50, cuando los objetivos se golpean, en tiempos 3-5. Esto es para el hecho de que la guerra "con la mente" no debe ser un desperdicio, y para el hecho de que a menudo gana el que dispara primero...

Hasta la fecha, la artillería rusa tiene proyectiles con orientación semiactiva (reflejada por un rayo láser) y proyectiles con enfoque automático (homing) en el Arsenal. El rayo láser guía se utiliza en las armas rusas 152-mm "krasnopol-M1", en 122-mm "Kitolov-2M"y 120-mm"Kitolov-2". Los estadounidenses son 155-mm, el soporte eligió "Kupperged".*

Este método de disparo permite el uso de medios de destrucción para varios objetivos (vehículo de combate, equipo u punto de observación, estructura, etc.). Por ejemplo, el cohete krasnopol-M1 con un sistema de control inercial en el área media y en la dirección del haz reflejado. el láser en Última instancia, a un rango de disparo de hasta 22-25 km tiene un factor de derrota para los objetivos (incluidos los que se mueven) en el parámetro 0,8-0,9.

*Amigos y enemigos
Como lo demostró una operación militar especial en Ucrania, y durante un siglo de uso de misiles de crucero, la lucha contra la batería no se detendrá, y el éxito en los duelos de artillería es para alguien que posee sistemas de alta precisión de mayor alcance. Por lo tanto, sería bueno mirar la flota de artillería de los sistemas que tienen los países de la OTAN y otros Estados, incluidos nuestros aliados potenciales. Debido a que la actitud desdeñosa hacia la experiencia a menudo conlleva grandes problemas.

Y aquí hay información para reflexionar. De vuelta en 2018, se supo que en Ucrania se está probando un sistema de chorro de tiro de salva de largo alcance de alta precisión Aliso-M(desarrollo de la planta de construcción de maquinaria de Kiev Luch) con una nueva bip a bordo: un rango máximo de disparo de hasta 120 km características externas de esta versión Soviética del MLRS 9k58 Tornado, pero diseñado utilizando el apoyo técnico y de información de los especialistas estadounidenses de la compañía industrial y militar lockheed martin.

Antes de reunirse en un duelo de artillería, sería bueno averiguar exactamente qué expresó este "apoyo"estadounidense...

Y aquí hay otro ejemplo. En 2016, la República Federativa de Bielorrusia adoptó el sistema de misiles de tiro de salva mejorado (MLRS) "Polonez", que utiliza misiles chinos A200. Como resultado, el MLRS Bielorruso, al igual que el Haimars estadounidense, tiene un rango de disparo de hasta 300 km y la posibilidad de usar tácticas de misiles. E inmediatamente surge una pregunta muy simple: ¿por qué no hay "Polonesa"en el ejército ruso? ¿O nuestra cooperación con Minsk se basa en el principio de "amistad amistad, y MLRS aparte"?..

La situación en Ucrania se está desarrollando de tal manera que necesitamos ganar un duelo de artillería. Para desarmar al enemigo, ¡no hay ningún secreto! - funciona en todo el oeste. Para minimizar sus pérdidas, porque cada arma destruida del enemigo guarda la vida de sus soldados y comandantes.*


----------



## Impresionante (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate delhierro, que si bien para los parámetros "tiktokeros" que todos tenemos hoy en la cabeza (twiteamos 140 caracteres como "pensamiento profundo"), esta parsimonia rusa resulta exasperante... pero eso al mismo tiempo es lo que la hace terriblemente efectiva !!
> 
> ¿Te recuerdas el "tienen para 10 días de bombardeo" ? o el "no tienen más combustible" o el "ya no lanzan más misiles" ?
> 
> ...



Esto se podría resumir así: 'los americanos buscaron que Rusia entrase en Ucrania con una gran espada... pero ellos entraron con un bisturí'.


----------



## autsaider (10 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Fíjate delhierro, que si bien para los parámetros "tiktokeros" que todos tenemos hoy en la cabeza (twiteamos 140 caracteres como "pensamiento profundo"), esta parsimonia rusa resulta exasperante... pero eso al mismo tiempo es lo que la hace terriblemente efectiva !!
> 
> ¿Te recuerdas el "tienen para 10 días de bombardeo" ? o el "no tienen más combustible" o el "ya no lanzan más misiles" ?
> 
> ...



Creía que tus mensajes sobre argentina eran los de alguien que conoce la situación y ha decidido informarnos porque se aburre y quiere matar el tiempo. Pero viendo lo que escribes sobre rusia (eres un trol y encima de los que no cobra un duro) pongo en categoría de dudoso lo que nos has contado sobre tu país.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo vimos con lo de ayer en Crimea. La patrulla osito totalmente empalmada, y vertiendo su realidad paralela en las redes sociales. Lo que buscan, al igual que sucede con la plandemia, es romper el alma de los débiles mentalmente a base de machacar y machacar, que terminen por creerse su realidad alternativa después de desmoralizarlos. Para ello buscan cualquier cosa que se acomode a sus expectativas (el sesgo de percepción) y puedan manipular a la gente en base a eso, aprovechando el desconocimiento que tienen en ciertos temas.
> 
> Pero aquí pinchan hueso, esto no es la sección de comentarios de Lo País o el Inmundo.



Estamos muy vacunados en este foro de los troles de la OTAN. Son muchos años con esta guerra entre OTAN y Rusia, tanto en Siria como Ucrania.


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto se podría resumir así: 'los americanos buscaron que Rusia entrase en Ucrania con una gran espada... pero ellos entraron con un bisturí'.



si cirugia pero no descuartizamiento del este ruso hasta el dniéper (kiev aparte) y hasta odessa y Transnisitria. las zonas tradicionales rusopaslantes q votaron al partido de las regiones de Yanukovich. ukra se quedaría sin salida al mar.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El primer ejemplo de que un escandalo sólo es un escandalo si a los medios le interesa que lo sea. La corrupción de este hombre era ya evidente antes de la operación especial con sus cuentitas en las Caiman pero nada impidió encumbrarle a la categoría de gran heroe de la resistencia, camiseta verde incluida.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que el tio esta gaga y acaba la legislatura en un centro es un hecho pero también es verdad que las chaquetas con viento las carga el diablo ... A mi a veces también me cuesta.... : - (. Por cierto os habéis fijado ... sin corbata, habrá hecho caso a Sanchez o en EEUU también ha empezado la campaña de ahorro energetico ese que no iba a afectar a los consumidores finales y sólo afectaría a las empresas pero cuyas principales medidas sólo afectaran a los remeros finales.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> si cirugia pero no descuartizamiento del este ruso hasta el dniéper (kiev aparte) y hasta odessa y Transnisitria. las zonas tradicionales rusopaslantes q votaron al partido de las regiones de Yanukovich. ukra se quedaría sin salida al mar.



Claro. Lo último que le interesa a Rusia es conquistar toda Ucrania. Y esto es así por diferentes factores. Uno de ellos es su situación económica, que es desastrosa. Otra, que mantener todo ocupado es una sangría constante de fondos, además de una losa mediática. No pararían los atentados en toda Ucrania. Sin embargo, si la dividen y fijan fronteras, los activistas pro-OTAN quedarían en su mayoría en la zona occidental. Y es que hay zonas de Ucrania donde realmente odian a los rusos ¿para qué integrarlas? solo significarían problemas y más problemas. Mejor dejarlos que se cuezan en su propio caldero que han creado ellos y la CIA. Y que sea occidente quien tenga que atender el desastre económico en el que se han metido.

Respecto de otras zonas o naciones de las que se habla aquí, que algunos dicen 'que Rusia debería entrar en ellas'. Yo lo veo un error. Ocupar territorios es un sangrado inasumible y contraproducente, además de que daría razones propagandísticas para arremeter aún más contra ellos. Los yankis ya han demostrado que también lo ven así, machacando naciones pero luego manteniendo sus bases y centros de parasitaje en las zonas con recursos. El resto lo mantienen desestabilizado con sus terroristas. Son muy astutos y sibilinos estos anglosajones.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

Acabo de oir en la COPE que Rusia ha cortado el petroleo a varios países europeos, cuando es mentira, ha sido Ucrania quien lo ha hecho por las sanciones europeas, no hay un medio de información occidental que diga la verdad, ninguno, y luego viene peña como el Nicors que dice que viene a abrir los ojos a no se quien porque están equivocados, esa gente como este tío son de los que cualquier medio de desinformación buscan como objetivo...


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Acabo de oir en la COPE que Rusia ha cortado el petroleo a varios países europeos, cuando es mentira, ha sido Ucrania quien lo ha hecho por las sanciones europeas, no hay un medio de información occidental que diga la verdad, ninguno, y luego viene peña como el Nicors que dice que viene a abrir los ojos a no se quien porque están equivocados, esa gente como este tío son de los que cualquier medio de desinformación buscan como objetivo...



Tienen órdenes claras de mentir, de seguir con su realidad paralela (no sólo en este asunto, sino en todo lo demás). Y los plumillas son también responsables ya que están diciendo todo eso a sabiendas de que en realidad lo que está sucediendo es otra cosa, y aún así siguen con ello en lugar de renunciar o poner el grito en el cielo (la cláusula de conciencia, ni está ni se la espera). Son unos amorales, unos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tienen órdenes claras de mentir, de seguir con su realidad paralela (no sólo en este asunto, sino en todo lo demás). Y los plumillas son también responsables ya que están diciendo todo eso a sabiendas de que en realidad lo que está sucediendo es otra cosa, y aún así siguen con ello en lugar de renunciar o poner el grito en el cielo (la cláusula de conciencia, ni está ni se la espera). Son unos amorales, unos sinvergüenzas.



A mi me hace gracia lo de los periodistas, es como si pensaran que cuando nos jodan a todos ellos se van a librar por ser los altavoces del poder. Y van ser laminados como el resto.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Esto demuestra que los medios de interceptación, aviso y defensa anti misiles y drones rusos no son efectivos. Presumían de un gran ejército y no era así. Se van a chulear en su cara sino tienen una capacidad de respuesta efectiva y contundente que también sería una respuesta de dignidad desde el punto de vista ruso.



Está claro. El ejército bueno es el de la OTAN, que ni se ha atrevido a aparecer jajaja.

Con una mano en la espalda, destruyendo todos los arsenales europeos, desnazificando ya al menos a 200.000 nazis ucranianos, incorporando más de 10 millones de nuevos rusos (de momento), un 10% más de PIB nuevo que llegará a Rusia…

Y sobre todo dejando con el ass on fire a los organistas y anglos como tú, que solo sois capaces de escribir en un foro que Rusia es una caca…mientras se está follando a todo el NWO sin pestañear.

Y por supuesto, con la vida en Rusia exactamente igual de tranquila que antes.
Y tú que? Apagando las luces de casa papi y duchándote ya con agua fría?


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Puntos calientes


Ayer, por primera vez desde el inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, pudieron escucharse varias explosiones de importancia -en las últimas semanas se había producido un incidente con drones en…




slavyangrad.es











Puntos calientes


10/08/2022


Ayer, por primera vez desde el inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania, pudieron escucharse varias explosiones de importancia -en las últimas semanas se había producido un incidente con drones en Sebastopol que no causó daños- en la península de Crimea, concretamente en aeródromo de Saki, en la localidad de Novofedorovka, una de las bases importantes de la aviación rusa en la zona. Según las autoridades rusas en la península, una persona murió y otras nueve resultaron heridas en un incidente en el que el Ministerio de Defensa negó que hubieran participado misiles. Tampoco la población del lugar ha afirmado haber escuchado el sonido de misiles antes de una explosión que, de ser cierta esa versión, se habría producido por un sabotaje -o el uso de drones contra un depósito de munición- o debido a un accidente a causa de un incorrecto mantenimiento. Esas han sido siempre las tres opciones que se han manejado en cada ocasión que se ha producido un incidente en un depósito de munición de una de las partes, relativamente común a ambos lados de la línea del frente en los ocho años que dura ya esta guerra.

Sin embargo, el potente humo negro perfectamente visible a kilómetros de distancia fue suficiente para causar la alegría ucraniana, que ayer celebraba el “día de los pueblos indígenas”, uno de los argumentos de la ministra para la “reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados”, Irina Vereschuk, para dar a entender la opción del sabotaje y dar un papel protagonista a una supuesta resistencia ucraniana que en estos ocho años simplemente no ha existido. Una ambigüedad repetida por otros oficiales y con la que Ucrania intenta mantener el equilibrio entre sugerir su participación para que, quien lo desee, pueda jactarse de ella, sin reivindicar nada, para evitar así dar a Rusia un motivo para escalar la situación bélica.

En su línea habitual, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania añadió la posibilidad de que un auto ataque: “un Estado terrorista puede usar un incendio para la guerra informativa”. Y destacándose como el más beligerante en su respuesta, el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak escribió: “La desmilitarización de la Federación Rusa es parte integral de garantizar la seguridad global. El futuro de Crimea es ser la perla del mar Negro, un parque nacional con una naturaleza única y un centro turístico mundial. No una base militar para terroristas. Es solo el principio”.

Frente a algunas voces que inmediatamente después de las explosiones daban por hecho un ataque con misiles -la editora-jefe de _RT_, Margarita Simonyan se preguntaba en las redes sociales “dónde están las líneas rojas”-, Rusia ha optado por calmar la situación, posiblemente en un intento por mantener la situación bajo control y evitar una escalada que Moscú intenta evitar. Un ataque con misiles ucranianos sobre la península de Crimea, territorio de la Federación Rusa desde marzo de 2014, sería efectivamente una línea roja que obligaría a Moscú a responder.

Pese a la evidente alegría ucraniana -los chistes de oficiales ucranianos como Ermak o Arestovich no tardaron en llegar-, habrá que esperar para observar cuáles fueron realmente los daños materiales, aunque se habla ya de tres aeronaves destruidas. Si los daños fueron significativos, Maxar, que a pesar de no ser una empresa estatal, está actuando como tal en esta guerra, no tardará en publicar las imágenes de satélite correspondientes. Sin embargo, a pesar de lo ocurrido ayer, Crimea no es actualmente uno de los muchos puntos calientes de esta guerra.


Artículo Original: DonRF

En las últimas horas, es posible que los puntos calientes que van a determinar el curso del conflicto hayan incluso aumentado en número. Estos puntos a menudo suponen problemas irresolubles para las partes sin una victoria en el conflicto. El primer punto es Donbass. Las duras batallas al estilo de Verdún condenan tanto a los militares como a los civiles y Kiev no puede retirarse por motivos de prestigio. La consecuencia es que ocurre lo que ocurre y seguirá así durante el próximo mes o dos. Con todo lo que eso significa para la región y para la población civil.

El segundo punto es la central nuclear de Zaporozhie y la localidad de Energodar. Kiev, muy necesitada de algún tipo de victoria, continúa atacando la planta nuclear para ejercer este tipo de chantaje y conseguir la rendición de la ciudad. El cálculo es absolutamente esquizofrénico e incorrecto: después de ocho años de concesiones, nadie en Moscú va a tolerar un tipo de humillación así [el cruce de ríos mucho más pequeños que el Dniéper está cobrándose grandes bajas y está suponiendo enormes dificultades para ambos bandos, por lo que el intento de conseguir una retirada de Energodar, con lo que Ucrania tendría acceso a la margen izquierda del Dniéper sin necesidad de luchar por ello, es especialmente creativo por parte de Kiev-_Ed_].

En términos generales, Zaporozhie se está convirtiendo en un punto muy caliente: el líder de la administración civil-militar de la región de Zaporozhie, Evgeny Balitsky, ha dado órdenes a la Comisión Electoral de la región de Zaporozhie de comenzar el proceso de organizar un referéndum [de acceso a Rusia-_Ed_].

En este caso, supondría una derrota mediática y una pérdida territorial para Kiev que es categóricamente inaceptable desde el punto de vista de las _derrotas _y _victorias _[zrada y peremoga, dos palabras que se han repetido desde 2014, muchas veces ambas con un matiz de derrota que se ha convertido en un _meme_–_Ed_]. La reacción de Kiev será algo que vigilar, pero lo más probable será la intensificación de ataques terroristas por parte de grupos de sabotaje y el intento de atacar el sur para impedir el referéndum. Esta segunda acción es extremadamente arriesgada y, en caso de derrota, amenaza con ser un desastre.

Otro punto de tensión es la prensa: _CBS News_ ha anunciado su documental “Arming Ukraine” (Armando a Ucrania). El propósito de los autores queda claro con el tráiler de la película: llamar la atención al hecho de que solo el 30% de la cantidad de armas suministradas por Occidente llegan al frente ucraniano. El 70% restante “desaparece” de forma desconocida. Tres días [y enfadadas quejas de Ucrania] después, el anuncio ha sido bloqueado por la propia compañía.

En Occidente, empieza a decaer gradualmente el tema ucraniano. No es que vayan a cambiar de opinión, no de repente, simplemente es que la popularidad excesiva de Ucrania ya se está convirtiendo en peligrosa para Occidente. Así que es de esperar que aparezcan nuevas informaciones de este estilo, ya que “hasta el 31 de agosto, los ucranianos pueden permanecer en Alemania al margen del viaje sin visados, pero a partir del 1 de septiembre, tendrán que abandonar el país a los 90 días o disponer del registro de protección temporal para permanecer legalmente en el país. De esta forma, las personas a quienes les expiren los 90 días de viaje sin visado antes del 31 de agosto, tendrán que solicitar protección temporal antes del 1 de septiembre. Los ciudadanos cuya estancia sin visado en Alemania termine entre el 1 de septiembre y el 1 de diciembre también tendrán que solicitar la protección temporal”.

El tiempo gratis se acabó, las campañas de propaganda ya han dado lo que tenían que dar y la guinda en forma de refugiados ya no funciona. Lo principal es que Kiev no descarrile ahora. Así que, en general, la sensación es que aún está todo por venir. Y esperemos que no suceda según el escenario del desastre nuclear.


----------



## Mitrofán (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tienen órdenes claras de mentir, de seguir con su realidad paralela (no sólo en este asunto, sino en todo lo demás). Y los plumillas son también responsables ya que están diciendo todo eso a sabiendas de que en realidad lo que está sucediendo es otra cosa, y aún así siguen con ello en lugar de renunciar o poner el grito en el cielo (la cláusula de conciencia, ni está ni se la espera). Son unos amorales, unos sinvergüenzas.



no hay que suponer maldad o mala intención donde sólo hay ignorancia. los periodistas no tienen ni puta idea de nada, sólo son trasmisores de consignas que ni entienden, bastante que no se cagan encima.


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro. Lo último que le interesa a Rusia es conquistar toda Ucrania. Y esto es así por diferentes factores. Uno de ellos es su situación económica, que es desastrosa. Otra, que mantener todo ocupado es una sangría constante de fondos, además de una losa mediática. No pararían los atentados en toda Ucrania. Sin embargo, si la dividen y fijan fronteras, los activistas pro-OTAN quedarían en su mayoría en la zona occidental. Y es que hay zonas de Ucrania donde realmente odian a los rusos ¿para qué integrarlas? solo significarían problemas y más problemas. Mejor dejarlos que se cuezan en su propio caldero que han creado ellos y la CIA. Y que sea occidente quien tenga que atender el desastre económico en el que se han metido.
> 
> Respecto de otras zonas o naciones de las que se habla aquí, que algunos dicen 'que Rusia debería entrar en ellas'. Yo lo veo un error. Ocupar territorios es un sangrado inasumible y contraproducente, además de que daría razones propagandísticas para arremeter aún más contra ellos. Los yankis ya han demostrado que también lo ven así, machacando naciones pero luego manteniendo sus bases y centros de parasitaje en las zonas con recursos. El resto lo mantienen desestabilizado con sus terroristas. Son muy astutos y sibilinos estos anglosajones.



de acuerdo totalmente - transcripcion de los últimos minutos del video de Nikita Mijalkov: disculpen la traducción a machete.

¿Qué hacer cuando el jefe de un gran país es el país más poderoso al menos en Europa, el canciler alemán Olaf Scholz dice públicamente desde la tribuna que el genocidio en el Donbass es un sitio divertido va al argumento de que en Donbass está sucediendo algo así como un genocidio que es realmente divertido decirlo directamente eso dice alemán Alemania está exenta de lo que ha hecho en nuestro país se trata de millones de personas fueron asesinados a tiros cerca de dushin y murieron en los campos sarzhin y, por separado?

El Señor es mejor, me gustaría recordar una frase que puede ser él no la conoce pronunciado 1 canciller del Imperio alemán Bismarck :”Mira, conozco cientos de maneras de sacar al oso ruso de la guarida, pero ninguno para conducirlo de vuelta”.

Bismarck se dio cuenta de que él estaba hablando Scholz y la tarea es exactamente eso y consiste en conducirlo de vuelta recuerde uno de nuestros besogon of them y traer las palabras de Zbigniew Dzerzhinsky una vez dijo que el nuevo orden mundial bajo la hegemonía de USA en los restos de Rusia a advertencia son palabras como si un Testamento

Slobodan Milosevic quien dijo esto es lo que “los rusos nos miran y recuerdan con usted harán lo mismo cuando usted divague y permita holgura a occidente de la cadena de perro rabioso, se abalanzará a su la garganta. Hermanos: recordar el destino de Yugoslavia y no dejar que hagan con usted también ahora si eso es en general para aquellos ¿quién puede y quiere considerar el problema no todos shogun nosotros momento aquí

Personalmente, estoy seguro de que esto no es una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania: es la guerra de Europa y Estados Unidos contra Rusia utilizando a Ucrania desde 1991; no es la guerra por la democracia en la que nuestros colegas no quieren vencernos. El globalismo puede ser el último intento en la ofensiva de la civilización occidental contra el mundo ruso, su ética Ortodoxa en el valor tradicional del hombre nacido o viviendo según las leyes esta ética y estas tradiciones nunca están de acuerdo con lo que queríamos ofrecer a partir del la permisión en la iglesia de Roma de matrimonios del mismo sexo. O la legalización y recuperación del fascismo la guerra es terrible no conozco a un hombre sano que cree que la guerra es buena pero también Ucrania y los Estados Unidos y Europa anglo preparan esta guerra en 1991 cuente Cuántos años y es por eso que cuando la inteligencia rusa recibió prueba irrefutable de que el tiempo y el lugar de la invasión están asignados.

Las tropas ucranianas y el Donbass tomaron esta decisión y salieron de esta hubo dos situaciones o nos defenderemos o no estaremos en absoluto, pero quiero regalar a los que dudan un pensamiento que me dijo una persona inteligente escucha mejor ser colgado por lealtad que por traición y en conclusión, quiero decir aquí.

Mira las caras de los cautivos de Azovstal en la fuerza que fueron llevados específicamente al ‘Callejón de los Ángeles (*)’ (Cementerio de los niños asesinados en Donbass desde 2014 que hablamos donde están enterrados en la batalla pero a nuestros chicos que están ahí, les puedo decir una cosa.

Donde quiera que estés estás protegiendo tu patria eso es todo por hoy todo lo bueno para nuevas reuniones te estoy esperando.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
putos salvajes – el callejón de los ángeles:








Yandex


Finds everything



yandex.com


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no hay que suponer maldad o mala intención donde sólo hay ignorancia. los periodistas no tienen ni puta idea de nada, sólo son trasmisores de consignas que ni entienden, bastante que no se cagan encima.



Muchos son así, es cierto. Tontos del culo que llegan hasta donde pueden. Pero algunos sí saben de qué va el tema, y esos son los peores.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


>



Y los soldados sin poder descojonarse de risa.
Como los romanos en "La vida de Brian".


----------



## Burbruxista (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Tomar Kiev ¿para qué? ¿Poner un gobierno títetere afín a Moscú que van a derrocar en cuanto salgan los rusos de Kiev? ¿Van a quedarse en una ocupación perpetua? ¿Van a hacer limpieza étnica?. Es que nadie sabe a dónde va Putin. ¿Cómo pretende Rusica "acabar" esta guerra?



Llevo bastantes días desconectado de burbuja y más en concreto de este hilo de la guerra, viene bien para coger distancia y evitar pensar con el estómago.

Vuelvo a entrar por el final y veo que tus comentarios siguen igual. Me fijo sobre todo en ellos porque no te tengo por un troll de la OTAN, y siempre te he tenido por persona inteligente, por eso me llama la atención que no seas capaz de coger distancia, igual es que hay algo personal.

Al tema. Pensaba que a estas alturas ya nos habríamos dado cuenta de que o Europa da pasos en la dirección de Rusia, o esta guerra y todas sus consecuencias estarán muy lejos de terminar. No se trata de que compartáis los motivos de Rusia, solo de hacer un ejercicio para su comprensión. Dices que cómo pretende Rusia acabar con esta guerra. Pues asépticamente, sin emociones, es obvio que necesita ayuda, incluso es probable que sin esa ayuda ni siquiera sepa cómo acabar con la guerra.

Estamos todos metidos en esto, para bien o para mal si esto va a peor. Por no hablar de todos los muertos ucranianos inocentes que ha habido desde 2014. Aquí hay dos opciones, o Rusia es lo que dice y lo único que pretende es estar segura en su territorio actual y defender a su población, o es tan expansionista como lo es la OTAN. Si se trata de lo segundo, entonces estamos jodidos todos. Se trata de intentar averiguar si es lo primero, para eso está la diplomacia, cómo proponer algo que haga que Rusia se sienta segura y todo el mundo pierda algo pero que pueda parar esto. O es así o esto no tiene solución pacífica.

Y ya opinión a título personal. Esto es una guerra por recursos naturales, como casi todas hasta ahora. País que tiene recursos es el que tendrá la cabeza fuera del agua. Y es difícil de entender por qué un país que tiene los recursos puede tener interés en empezar un conflicto bélico que a largo plazo y si las cosas se tuercen puede llevar a que pierda el control sobre su propio territorios y por lo tanto sobre sus propios recursos. En mi opinión esta guerra no empezó y por lo tanto no se acaba, no porque Rusia no quiera, sino porque hay interés desde ciertas partes del lado “occidental” en que no pare, desgastar al país de los recursos para ver de qué manera se les puede meter mano.


----------



## vil. (10 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *El mensaje de un líder prorruso: "Si dañan Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington"*
> 
> 
> _El canal Rossiya 1, afín al Kremlin, debatió el estado de la cuestión en la noche del pasado lunes tras la nueva tentativa ucraniana de recuperar el enclave. Ahí fue cuando *Yury Kot* —*líder del movimiento prorruso Parus*— lanzó su proclama. "Tenemos que decirle a Ucrania y a los países que les apoyan que *si la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia resulta dañada y ocurre un desastre, dos misiles impactarán inmediatamente en vuestros centros de decisión*", dijo. "*Uno en Washington y el otro en Londres... y serán nucleares. Y ya no va a haber más charla*". _
> ...



El tío se equivoca, pero por OBJETIVOS, no tanto por lo que dice...

La única manera QUE TODOS estemos tranquilos es que tanto el Tio Sam como la Pefida Albion sepan que si salta una central nuclear, saltarán más centrales nucleares y si la una es en territorio que los rusos dan por suyo, las otras serán en territorio de los de EE.UU. o de Inglaterra...

Y debe ser así, pues así fue como se evitó una guerra nuclear y todo lo que ello conllevaría...

Así que el objetivo ruso debe ser oficial, para que no haya ningún tipo de duda y TODOS estemos LO MAS SEGUROS POSIBLES... eso es la DISUASIÓN NUCLEAR, un sistema que dentro de todo lo malo existente es al MENOS un bastión contra todo tipo de locuras...

En cuanto a ver quíen MUERE MAS, pues la verdad SENTIDO NO TIENE...


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*La lucha en Soledar trasladada de la fábrica a las calles de la ciudad*
https://es.topwar.ru/200087-boi-v-soledare-pereshli-s-territorii-zavoda-na-ulicy-goroda.htmler, 19: 20

En Lugansk, confirmaron el establecimiento del control total sobre el territorio de la planta de Knauf-Gypsum en Soledar. Como Vitaly Kiselev, asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de la república, escribió en su canal TG, las fuerzas aliadas ya están luchando en las calles de la ciudad.

Unidades del 6º Regimiento de cosacos de NM LPR y las fuerzas especiales "Akhmat" expulsaron a las unidades ucranianas de la planta y establecieron el control total sobre la empresa. Durante el día, el ejército ucraniano lanzó varios contraataques, pero todos fueron rechazados. Actualmente, ya se están dando combates en las calles de la ciudad. Más temprano, el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, anunció el establecimiento del control sobre la planta después del informe del comandante del destacamento Akhmat, Akhmed Saidarkhanov, con el distintivo de llamada Kombat.

Unidades del 6º Regimiento de cosacos de la NM LPR controlan completamente el territorio de la planta Knauf-Gypsum en el sureste de Soledar. Ya se están produciendo enfrentamientos en las calles adyacentes de la ciudad.
- escribió Kiselev.

Se observa que los cosacos del 6º regimiento del NM de la LPR y las fuerzas especiales "Akhmat" han estado luchando hombro con hombro durante más de un mes. Ahora los grupos de asalto de los aliados comienzan a adentrarse más en la ciudad, las batallas son feroces, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen intención de retirarse. Es demasiado pronto para hablar del punto de inflexión final, pero se ha hecho un buen comienzo. La pérdida de Soledar romperá la segunda línea de defensa por la mitad y abrirá el camino a Artemovsk (Bakhmut) desde el norte, si para ese momento los destacamentos de "músicos" no toman la ciudad.

Como se informó anteriormente, las fuertes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania obligaron al comando a transferir reservas cerca de Artemovsk y Soledar desde las cercanías de Seversk, lo que, a su vez, hizo posible reanudar la ofensiva en esa dirección.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Nuestras tropas tomaron el control de la planta refractaria Belokamensky en Soledar y continuaron empujando al enemigo*

Hoy, 09: 04




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Hay informes de Soledar de que nuestras tropas, junto con unidades de la Milicia Popular de la DPR y la LPR, continúan empujando al enemigo en varias direcciones a la vez. Los combates ya tienen lugar en las calles de la ciudad, en cuyas casas los militantes ucranianos, usando sus tácticas tradicionales, han equipado puestos de tiro.

Hay información de que otra gran instalación industrial en Soledar ha quedado bajo el control de nuestras tropas. Esta es la planta refractaria de Belokamensk. La empresa, fundada a fines del siglo XIX, está ubicada en la ciudad de Soledar, en la calle Oktyabrskaya.

Se informa que la línea de defensa, que durante varios meses los militantes ucranianos construyeron en Soledar, utilizando también empresas industriales, se está derrumbando. El enemigo, bajo los golpes de la artillería rusa y cuando los grupos de asalto entran en la ciudad, sufre pérdidas importantes, lo que le obliga a retirarse. Por el momento, la principal dirección de retirada es Artyomovsk (rebautizada por el régimen de Kyiv como Bakhmut). Sin embargo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pueden consolidarse completamente en Artyomovsk, ya que incluso allí sus posiciones están bajo fuego intenso de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y los equipos de artillería de la Milicia Popular Republicana.

Recordemos que la línea Seversk-Soledar-Bakhmut es una de las líneas enemigas más fortificadas del Donbass. Su piratería está procediendo de manera sistemática y eficiente. El régimen de Kyiv apenas tiene tiempo para transferir refuerzos a Soledar y Bakhmut, la mayoría de las veces en la persona de movilizados relativamente recientemente.


----------



## pgas (10 Ago 2022)

*Cómo funciona la máquina de lavado de cerebro estadounidense*

8 de agosto de 2022 - extracto







El experto militar Aleksandr Svinukhov, justo antes del inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, regresó de Estados Unidos, donde fue enviado a estudiar a la Universidad Johns Hopkins. Aleksandr accedió a hablar de sus estudios y de cómo se organiza en Estados Unidos este tipo de actividad militar, que suele llamarse guerra psicológica.

_Aleksandr, ¿con qué propósito fuiste a estudiar a Estados Unidos?_

"En primer lugar, por supuesto, para mejorar las habilidades como psicólogo militar, para aprender de la experiencia extranjera. En mis estudios, se hizo hincapié en dos grandes cursos anuales: la seguridad del paciente y los primeros auxilios psicológicos en situaciones de emergencia y conflictos militares. También me interesaban los aspectos teóricos y organizativos de la guerra psicológica".

_Aleksandr, ¿por qué elegir la Universidad Johns Hopkins? Es una universidad civil, ¿no?_

"Sí, es una universidad civil privada fundada en 1876. Pero el hecho es que es una universidad muy militarizada, en el sentido de que es uno de los mayores contratistas militares. Se trata de proyectos de investigación y desarrollo. En términos de pedidos militares, esta universidad es la segunda después del Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts. Esto supone unos mil millones de dólares al año. No es de extrañar que esta partida de ingresos sea la principal para la universidad".

_¿Qué tiene que ver la psicología militar con la guerra psicológica? La coincidencia de términos no siempre refleja la similitud de las actividades._

"Hoy en día, en el ejército ruso, a los psicólogos a tiempo completo se les asignan funciones que antes eran propias de los trabajadores políticos o, como se decía en una época aún más temprana, de los comisarios. Por lo general, esto se entiende como el trabajo de formación de cualidades morales adecuadas en el personal, inculcando la voluntad de ganar, explicando los objetivos políticos y el significado de las operaciones militares específicas. En la URSS, este trabajo era gestionado por el GlavPUR (la Dirección Política Principal del Ejército y la Flota Naval soviéticos). En 1991, como parte de una perversa campaña de despolitización del servicio militar, el GlavPUR fue liquidado. Los trabajadores políticos no fueron despedidos, sino que se convirtieron en "psicólogos". Posteriormente, aparecieron psicólogos con formación. ¿Alguien debería ocuparse al menos del estado de ánimo de los soldados y oficiales? Pero para motivar, para inculcar la voluntad de ganar, esto no es suficiente. Sin patriotismo, sin contenido ideológico, este trabajo está incompleto. Es extremadamente importante que nuestros dirigentes se dieran cuenta de esto y que el GlavPUR fuera restablecido el 30 de julio de 2018 por decreto del Presidente de Rusia. Yo diría que es de importancia estratégica. Pero los psicólogos militares siguen ahí. Sin embargo, nuestras actividades no se limitan a trabajar con el personal. Los psicólogos militares están directamente involucrados en el trabajo que se conoce como propaganda especial. Este concepto está algo desfasado debido al progreso de la tecnología de la información, pero el significado sigue siendo el mismo: influir en la moral del enemigo y de la población civil en una zona real o potencial de conflicto armado. Esto lo hacen varios especialistas, pero también psicólogos militares".

_¿En Estados Unidos tienen mucho éxito en la guerra psicológica?_

"Por supuesto, este es uno de sus puntos fuertes. Pero lo que hacen en este ámbito no se limita a la guerra psicológica y a la propaganda especial como un conjunto de métodos conocidos desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Más bien, tiene sentido hablar de un determinado conjunto de acciones de militares y civiles (bajo la dirección de los militares, por supuesto) para lograr el objetivo de la victoria en un conflicto armado. A este conjunto se le suele llamar guerra "híbrida"".

Y generalmente en relación con las acciones de Rusia en Crimea en 2014, en Siria, África y en cualquier otro lugar, donde sólo teóricamente pueden aparecer los héroes épicos Petrov y Boshirov?

"De hecho, Estados Unidos quedó impresionado con nuestra operación en Crimea, clasificándola entre las mejores operaciones de guerra híbrida. Sin embargo, adoptaron esta historia y empezaron a utilizarla en su propaganda, inculcando en la comunidad mundial la idea paranoica de una Rusia omnipresente que consigue objetivos militares de las formas no militares más sofisticadas."
....

_Entonces, a pesar del éxito de Crimea, ¿el ejército estadounidense sigue manteniendo la prioridad?_

"Absolutamente. Se trata de una actividad extremadamente compleja y muy organizada, en la que participan un gran número de unidades del ejército estadounidense y de sus aliados, contratistas estadounidenses y extranjeros, organizaciones no gubernamentales y agencias de inteligencia. Tienen una terminología muy desarrollada y confusa. Distinguen como tales "operaciones psicológicas" (las infames PSYOP), "operaciones de información" y "operaciones civiles". Por separado, se distinguen las "operaciones de engaño militar" (MILDEC) y las "operaciones de redes informáticas", es decir, la ciberguerra (CNO). Qué operaciones son genéricas y cuáles son específicas, no se puede averiguar sin más, depende de la jurisdicción actual. Todo esto está regulado por las doctrinas correspondientes, un gran número de manuales, instrucciones y acuerdos interinstitucionales".

_Hay una cierta manía en este conjunto de acciones antirrusas..._

"Esto se debe al carácter sistémico del enfoque estatal en relación con el Estado, al que consideran el principal enemigo. Sin embargo, no se privan de probar métodos radicales para influir en la conciencia pública dentro de su propio país."

_¿Se refiere al proyecto MK-Ultra?_

"De esto también. Sin embargo, estoy seguro de que todo el escándalo del proyecto MK-Ultra fue una filtración organizada por la CIA. Por un lado, con historias sobre dudosos experimentos paracientíficos y otras extravagancias que asombran a la imaginación, querían distraer la atención de proyectos que realmente prometían un éxito significativo. Por ejemplo, de la creación de un marco conceptual y organizativo para la gestión de la red mundial que se estaba desplegando en aquellos años. Por otro lado, formaba parte de una guerra psicológica tanto contra los adversarios como contra su propia gente. No hay que olvidar la reputación de la CIA, que creó un increíble halo fantástico a su alrededor. Los Estados dentro de su propio país están haciendo cosas increíbles. ¿Qué valor tiene el fenómeno "columbine", los tiroteos masivos en instituciones educativas y en las calles?"

_¿Por qué harían eso?_

"Aumentar la histeria colectiva. En última instancia, esto es beneficioso para los vendedores de armas".

_Pero después de todo, estas tragedias son el principal argumento contra la libre circulación de armas..._

"Argumento tras argumento, y las ventas de armas crecen a pasos agigantados tras estas acciones. La gente busca protegerse de los psicópatas y de los terroristas individuales. Este país no va a prohibir la circulación civil de armas, esto es simplemente imposible debido a su estructura social. Armar a los profesores, sí. Y esto, de nuevo, aumentará las ventas de pistolas y revólveres".

_¿No es esto una teoría de la conspiración?_

"Para aquellos que están familiarizados con la realidad y la mentalidad americana - no en absoluto. Verán, cualquier fenómeno social, incluido el peor, puede ser monetizado. Desde el momento en que dicha monetización tiene éxito, estos fenómenos comienzan a ser estimulados. Y las acusaciones de conspiración, si te has dado cuenta, son especialmente populares entre los liberales. Si los globalistas descubren que alguien ha descubierto sus manipulaciones y el sentido de sus actividades, lo tachan de teórico de la conspiración y de paranoico".

En general, para el pensamiento económico y político liberal es muy característico creer en las fuerzas de autoorganización de la sociedad. Un gran número de fenómenos y eventos que son claramente el trabajo de las manos humanas y el resultado del diseño de personas específicas se declaran o bien la notoria "mano invisible del mercado", a continuación, la auto-organización espontánea de los ciudadanos preocupados, o simplemente fenómenos estadísticos de grandes números - dicen que los eventos raros tienden a ser agrupados, y sólo un ignorante que no ha dominado el curso puede ver el concepto de pensamiento crítico o loco.

"Por cierto, sobre los llamados cursos de pensamiento crítico. Si usted piensa que este es otro nombre para un curso de lógica de argumentación formal-lógica, entonces usted está equivocado. Se trata de una operación especial psicológica y propagandística al mismo tiempo. Este curso está lleno de ejemplos de discursos de políticos y líderes de opinión rusos que "exponen" nuestra propaganda. Sin embargo, su contenido teórico tiene poco en común con la lógica formal clásica. Es otro Newspeak. Por cierto, me gustaría señalar que también considero que la emigración a Rusia de un especialista técnico estadounidense que habló sobre las posibilidades de la investigación electrónica y otros horrores de la vigilancia total es una operación similar controlada por una filtración."

_¿Está hablando de una persona cuyo apellido es "Snowden"?_

"Sí, de él. Por cierto, lo más probable es que sea honesto en sus intenciones. Pero, fíjese en cómo los estadounidenses le permitieron salir del aeropuerto de Singapur sin obstáculos. Y recuerda comparar las historias con Bout y Yaroshenko. Los americanos necesitan esto por alguna razón".

_¿Inculcar el miedo al espionaje electrónico a escala mundial?_

"Ante todo, eso es. Es un elemento esencial de los juegos reflexivos a los que son adeptos".

No en vano, el filósofo y matemático, autor de los juegos reflexivos, Vladimir Lefebvre, se marchó a Estados Unidos en los años 70 para trabajar en la RAND? En sí misma, la historia de la emigración de Lefebvre es misteriosa. Existe la hipótesis de que él mismo era un elemento de un juego reflexivo para reducir el peligro de un conflicto nuclear, que suponía una transparencia parcial de la inteligencia. Para minimizar el riesgo, era necesario calcular los pesos de la apertura mutua de las herramientas técnicas de inteligencia. La tesis principal de Lefebvre era que en el juego reflexivo "yo sé lo que tú sabes y lo que yo sé", etc.), el ganador es el que tiene este rango reflexivo más alto, es decir, el que más veces sabe lo que el adversario sabe de sí mismo.

"¿Sabe usted cómo explican las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la humanidad de nuestros militares y de nuestros interrogadores en relación con los prisioneros ucranianos?"

_¿Cómo se puede explicar la humanidad? Es una bendición en sí misma, así que ¿por qué explicarla?_

"¡Nada de eso! Los medios de comunicación ucranianos difunden el tópico de que nuestros combatientes tienen ganas de probarlos, pero la fuerza de la personalidad de los "defensores ilustrados" es tan grande que nos tiemblan las rodillas de miedo a tocarlos."

_En otras palabras, ¿esto significa que se presenta el caso como si nuestros combatientes fueran moralmente débiles para la tortura?_

"¡En primer lugar, todo se presenta de tal manera que estos prisioneros nazis son tan feroces! Y lo que dices es una conclusión que cualquiera con lógica puede sacar. Y esto también les conviene".

_Esto suena totalmente descabellado. ¿Se cree realmente esta perversa explicación?_

"Sí, se cree con bastante éxito. A pesar de su simplicidad, se trata de una explicación no trivial, que tiene letra occidental. Estos especialistas son capaces de convertir en ventaja muchas cosas que están en su contra. En Ucrania, este trabajo contra nosotros ha alcanzado un nuevo nivel cualitativo. Los centros de información y operaciones psicológicas de la AFU no se comen el pan en vano. Por el contrario, se lo ganan ellos mismos".

_¿Cómo es eso?_

"Todo lo que se crea con la participación de los estadounidenses es una forma de negocio. Como mínimo, esta actividad debería ser autosuficiente. Pero este es un mal escenario: debería ser rentable. Así es como funciona todo para ellos. Todo lo que se hace debe tener su propio "producto". Hay tres tipos de producto: blanco, gris y negro. Las finanzas del producto blanco son visibles, el gris es parcialmente visible, y el negro permanece secreto. Si hablamos de las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses, siempre han carecido de los fondos "blancos" asignados por el Congreso. Pero no se trata sólo de la tacañería de los diputados, sino de que la CIA y otras respetadas "empresas" son muy capaces de ganar dinero tanto para sus actividades como para sus propias vidas. Considere el caso Irán-Contra, cuando la CIA vendió miles de millones de dólares de cocaína a sus propios ciudadanos en California, y luego utilizó el dinero para comprar armas para los Contras nicaragüenses, misiles antitanques y piezas de repuesto para los F-14 de Irán. El Congreso nunca daría dinero para comprar armas para Irán, a pesar de que fue una condición iraní para la liberación de los rehenes de la Embajada de Estados Unidos después de la Revolución Islámica. ¿Y qué pasó con el periodista que en los años 90 reveló el esquema de venta de cocaína?"

_Si no recuerdo mal, primero le dieron el prestigioso premio porque hubo un escándalo. Luego fue olvidado y perdió su trabajo. Y se le olvidó: lo mataron._

"Es cierto. Y esta historia no es un caso especial en absoluto. Son los fundamentos de su trabajo en cualquier campo de actividad. ¡Debe haber un "producto"! Ahora mismo, se supone que Suecia va a entrar en la OTAN, y el beneficio ya es obvio: el acero sueco será más barato para los americanos".

_Entonces, ¿qué tipo de beneficio pueden aportar los Centros de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas? ¿En qué consiste este producto?_

"Tienen una red de centros de llamadas bajo su control, algunos de los cuales están bajo contrato. Su producto es el producto del fraude telefónico en Rusia. Esto no es un secreto: una gran parte de las llamadas fraudulentas a nuestros ciudadanos en nombre de Sberbank fueron realizadas por ellos. Los centros de llamadas ucranianos y las fábricas de trolls para crear opinión pública, el registro masivo de cuentas de izquierda en las redes sociales son el hombro occidental. Luego está el oriental. Se encuentra en Malasia".

_¿Cuál es la proporción de finanzas blancas y negras?_

"Según mis estimaciones, alrededor del 70% del dinero viejo y gris por el 30% negro. Esta gente no rehúye ningún negocio delictivo: fraudes financieros, robo directo de activos por parte de piratas informáticos, tráfico de drogas, tráfico de órganos".

_¿Todo lo anterior está presente en Ucrania?_

"Todo esto estaba y está en Kosovo, y todo esto está en Ucrania. En este momento, estoy en la zona libre y observo periódicamente rastros de estas actividades, incluso comunicándome con la población civil como parte de nuestras operaciones humanitarias. Ucrania fue finalmente capturada por ellos en Maidan y se convirtió en un proyecto autosuficiente e incluso muy rentable para destruir a Rusia. Todo iba bien para ellos. Calcularon mal una cosa durante Maidan: revelaron los hechos del uso de la psicofarmacología de combate para inflar a los activistas locales de las protestas para acciones violentas. Este fue un argumento muy serio contra los que trataron de presentar el caso como una manifestación de los procesos sociales naturales."

_¿Se refiere a los que están dentro o fuera del país?_

"De todos. Pero, ante todo, sobre los que están dentro, incluidos los que toman decisiones o influyen en ellas con sus valoraciones y análisis. Cuando se revelaron estos hechos, no hubo lugar para ninguna ilusión".

_Aleksandr, ¿cuál crees que es el presupuesto de este CAPOC?_

"Todo esto es un bosque muy oscuro, pero según tengo entendido, el CAPOC se financia de forma blanca y gris no sólo con el ejército, sino también con los presupuestos de la Fuerza Aérea y la Marina, en particular con el presupuesto del Cuerpo de Marines. En general, las fuentes de estas actividades pueden ser las más exóticas. El dinero que supone este trabajo a escala mundial es enorme. De hecho, son bastante comparables a los presupuestos de la propia Fuerza Aérea y la Armada".

_¿Está hablando de cientos de miles de millones de dólares?_

"Sí, de cientos. Además, hay que entender que la dirección formal de este Mando de Operaciones Psicológicas y los verdaderos responsables de la guerra psicológica y de la información no son ni mucho menos lo mismo. Hay un circuito de gestión oculto, reglamentos secretos y documentos normativos. Estoy convencido de que el sistema de gestión real de este tipo de actividad tan específica es muy diferente de lo que se puede leer en numerosas páginas web del Pentágono."

_¿Por qué gastar tanto dinero?_

"Además de los gastos corrientes, hay inversiones estratégicas muy importantes. Así, una de las inversiones estadounidenses más exitosas a largo plazo en este ámbito ha sido la reforma de la educación y la sanidad en otros países y en organizaciones internacionales que apoyan estas reformas. Si hablamos de nuestra Madre Patria, entonces, como ahora ha quedado claro, las reformas en estos sectores perseguían en realidad objetivos destructivos. Hemos sufrido terribles daños, que hoy afectan, entre otras cosas, al grado de nuestra preparación para el combate. Esto significa que subestimamos la vulnerabilidad estratégica en el ámbito de la educación y la sanidad en principio, muchos funcionarios percibieron tales advertencias como un sinsentido. Ahora nos vemos obligados a corregir los daños causados. Es bueno que podamos hacerlo. Y el daño a la conciencia y a la salud de las personas, incluida la salud reproductiva, en algunos países dependientes de Estados Unidos es tan terrible que existen serias dudas de que pueda compensarse en principio en un futuro previsible."

_Aleksandr, ¿qué podemos hacer contra esta máquina de lavado de cerebro?_

"La verdad - nuestra fuerza está en la verdad. Y la voluntad de ganar".

---------

tampoco hay que pasarse, el excesivo lavado de coco de algunos de la secta tontánica hace que parezcan trepanados mentales


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*Dominio en el cielo de Ucrania: ¿un mito o no del todo?*
Hoy, 04: 19




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Esta revisión fue motivada principalmente por las preguntas de los lectores en los comentarios sobre temas del aire y cercanos al aire. Anticipándome a las preguntas en el momento más candente, a saber, por qué los puentes sobre el Dnieper no fueron destruidos, diré de inmediato: no tengo respuesta para esta pregunta. Y no es realista para mí encontrar esta respuesta, necesito buscarla en el Ministerio de Defensa.

Y hablaremos del no menos tópico tema del dominio o superioridad en el aire. ¿Está ahí, o no está, y cuál es el beneficio de esto?

Para empezar, demos dos definiciones básicas de qué es la supremacía aérea y qué es la ventaja. Y a partir de ellos, sacaremos ciertas conclusiones.

La "supremacía en el aire" es un estado que se desarrolla durante la conducción de las hostilidades entre los bandos opuestos de un conflicto armado, cuando los medios de ataque aéreo de uno de ellos tienen una superioridad decisiva y pueden resolver eficazmente sus tareas con pérdidas aceptables, mientras que los medios de ataque aéreo de las otras partes no pueden resolver eficazmente las tareas que les han sido asignadas debido a su supresión y destrucción preliminares en tierra y pérdidas inaceptablemente altas en el aire por parte de los sistemas de defensa aérea enemigos.
Sergey Vasilyevich Yagolnikov, Mayor General, Jefe del 2.º Instituto Central de Investigación del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Trabajador Científico de Honor de la Federación Rusa, Doctor en Ciencias Técnicas, Profesor

Creo que es una gran definición. Agregaré que la supremacía aérea puede ser operativa, táctica y estratégica.

Y otra cita de una persona muy inteligente:

Cualquiera que tenga que luchar incluso con los más modernos. armas con el enemigo, dominando el aire, luchará como un salvaje contra las tropas coloniales europeas, en las mismas condiciones y con las mismas posibilidades de victoria.
Erwin Rommel, mariscal de campo

Descubrimos el dominio, todo estuvo más o menos claro desde el principio con la ventaja. Una de las partes puede tener una ventaja en términos de número de aeronaves o sistemas de defensa aérea, una ventaja puede estar en el nivel de entrenamiento de la tripulación de vuelo, una ventaja es uno de los pasos hacia la supremacía aérea. Pero no el punto fundamental.

*Entonces, la parte aérea del NWO. ¿Qué pasó, dominio o ventaja?*

Comencemos desde el comienzo de la NMD, cuando la parte rusa arrasó a fondo parte de los aeródromos y pasó por el radar del sistema de defensa aérea. De hecho, martillaron durante tres días, y luego finalizaron el Su-35 con misiles anti-radar. Por cierto, resultó ser un arma muy efectiva, estos Kh-58U (no confundir con el antibuque Kh-58A). Para un barco, 150 kg de una ojiva pueden ser y serán bastante débiles, pero para un radar terrestre, es más alto que la antena, como dicen.

Entonces, las estaciones de radar ucranianas recibieron su parte de las armas y. Y como tal, la red de defensa aérea centralizada no fue destruida, no, pero su trabajo fue desorganizado. Se violó el campo de radar unificado de observación y seguimiento. En consecuencia, aparecieron "agujeros" en el campo, dando lugar a "zonas muertas" a través de las cuales cualquier cosa podía volar.

Una parte del radar, los puestos de mando de defensa aérea y los sistemas de defensa aérea resultaron destruidos.

Es muy difícil decir cuál, los datos son muy contradictorios. Pero según lo publicado en fuentes independientes, estimaría el nivel de pérdidas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un 25-35%. Además, en menor medida, esto se refería al sistema de defensa aérea, en mayor medida, el radar y el KNP estaban desactivados.

Cual es el resultado? Como resultado, después de los primeros días de "procesamiento" aviación, misiles de crucero y tácticos, el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania ha dejado de ser un mecanismo único para prevenir ataques desde el aire. Se volvió muy difícil para los ucranianos distinguir sus aviones de nuestros aviones y misiles, se volvió especialmente difícil repeler ataques con el mismo calibre.

¿Pudieron las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lograr ese mismo dominio? No. Una cantidad bastante grande de sistemas de defensa aérea quedó a disposición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y no todos los aviones declarados por el Ministerio de Defensa fueron destruidos. Además, las entregas de equipos soviéticos antiguos de países que eran miembros del ATS comenzaron desde el extranjero, y algunos aviones ucranianos fueron reubicados en aeródromos en el extranjero.

Pero los ucranianos ya no pudieron llevar a cabo una defensa aérea completa. ¿Lograste ganar el dominio del VKS? Miramos. Y para empezar, podemos permitirnos ver tres (como se mencionó anteriormente) especies.

*"Superioridad aérea"*
Esto es cuando un lado, que ha logrado esta superioridad, posee la iniciativa, suprime la actividad del enemigo y le impone su línea de campaña. El enemigo es capaz de defenderse, lleva a cabo acciones defensivas y periódicamente responde a los golpes con lo mejor de su fuerza y capacidad. Naturalmente, a riesgo de grandes pérdidas para ellos mismos.

*"Dominio en el aire"*
Esto significa que en un área determinada de operaciones de combate, una de las partes primero creó la superioridad aérea y luego, al darse cuenta, la convirtió en dominio. Esto significa la destrucción de una parte significativa de los aviones enemigos que operan en el área, la supresión de la defensa aérea. Sí, las defensas aéreas enemigas pueden proporcionar resistencia local, pero los riesgos de pérdidas se multiplican si se utilizan los sistemas de defensa aérea supervivientes.

Naturalmente, no hay duda de que la defensa aérea del área, junto con la aviación, puede ofrecer una resistencia razonable a la aviación del lado que ha ganado la supremacía aérea en esta área y no controla el espacio aéreo del área.

*"Supremacía aérea total"*
Aquí todo está claro: los aviones enemigos han sido completamente destruidos, la defensa aérea del lado opuesto ha sido destruida o desorganizada en todos los niveles, con la excepción, quizás, de MANPADS en unidades. Los MANPADS solo pueden proporcionar resistencia con una eficacia mínima.

La supremacía aérea es un "truco" obligatorio del Ejército de los EE. UU. y la ILC, que los estadounidenses demostraron canónicamente o, más bien, intentaron implementar de manera continua.

Además, vale la pena señalar que no siempre funcionó para ellos.

Afganistán se puede citar como un ejemplo positivo del ejercicio de la superioridad por parte del ejército estadounidense. No es el ejemplo más exitoso, por supuesto, principalmente porque nunca ha habido ninguna defensa aérea sana en el país. Por lo tanto, darse cuenta de la superioridad era un asunto completamente simple.

Libia e Irak. Aquí los ejércitos eran más serios, con entrenamiento y armas decentes. Sin embargo, por alguna razón, en los países árabes, inicialmente no se prestó atención a los sistemas de defensa aérea. Como ejemplo, quiero tomar las fuerzas armadas de la Jamaheriya Libia en el momento del inicio de la operación contra este país en general y Gaddafi en particular.

Fuerza Aérea:
MiG-21 - 220
MiG-23 - 130
MiG-25 - 125
Su-22 - 50
Su-24 - 60
Mirage5-80
MirageF1-120

Incluso si descartamos los francamente obsoletos Mirage 5 y Su-22, el resto del grupo de aviones es bastante capaz de una resistencia bastante sensata, porque seiscientos cazas e interceptores siguen siendo una fuerza. Aunque no sean los últimos, estos aviones son capaces de realizar misiones de combate y tendrían que gastar tiempo de vuelo y municiones.

*¿Y qué hay de la defensa aérea?*
S-75 "Volga" - 108 lanzadores;S-125 "Pechora" - 108 lanzadores;
S-200VE "Vega" - 48 lanzadores;

9K33 "Avispa" - 50 unidades;
2K12 "Cubo" - 50 unidades;

"Strela-3", "Aguja" - alrededor de 600 unidades

Más unas 200 unidades de ZSU-23-4 "Shilka" y 75 unidades de ZSU-57-2.

¿Qué es cuerdo a la vuelta de 2010? Nada. La defensa aérea está completamente desactualizada y es adecuada solo para uso local. Sí, durante la guerra civil, los viejos sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron no menos viejos Mirage y, de hecho, eso es todo. La defensa aérea de Libia no pudo ofrecer ninguna resistencia a los aviones modernos de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados.

La situación era aproximadamente la misma en Irak. Solo al conjunto libio de aviones de Irak se agregaron Su-25 (72 piezas) y MiG-29 (37 piezas). Y la defensa aérea de Irak estuvo representada por los soviéticos S-75 (160 unidades), S-125 (140 unidades), 2K12 "Cube" (hasta 140 unidades), "Osa" (hasta 50 unidades), "Strela -1" (alrededor de 400 piezas), "Strela-10" y "Rolands" francesa en cantidades de hasta 50 piezas.

Eso es, nuevamente, chatarra franca que pudo resistir, pero que no fue difícil de aplastar, especialmente con aviones de guerra electrónica avanzados y misiles anti-radar modernos.

Pero con Yugoslavia, esto no sucedió. Allí, al fin y al cabo, las Fuerzas Armadas estaban equipadas, por no decir que estaban mejor, pero sí mejor entrenadas y preparadas. Si también hubiera ayuda de Rusia, sería difícil decir cómo resultarían las cosas. Aquí vale la pena recordar cómo el "héroe" de esa época, Yeltsin, bloqueó la admisión de Serbia y Yugoslavia al estado de unión de Rusia y Bielorrusia (el parlamento ruso aprobó esta propuesta de los yugoslavos).

Pero, de hecho, las tropas de la OTAN en Yugoslavia en 1999 no recibieron la supremacía aérea. Sí, hubo ventaja, pero no hubo dominio. A pesar de los miles de tomahawks disparados contra objetivos en el país, hasta el último día de la guerra, las defensas aéreas yugoslavas permanecieron listas para el combate y se rompieron, lo que obligó a los estadounidenses y sus cómplices a trabajar en altitudes de 7 mil metros o más.


--sigue


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*¿Qué está pasando hoy en el cielo de Ucrania?*
Comencemos con el hecho de que el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano fue creado en la época soviética por especialistas soviéticos.
El segundo aspecto importante es la presencia de sistemas de defensa aérea más modernos que los ejércitos mencionados anteriormente: Buk, S-300 y en cantidades decentes.
En la etapa inicial de la NMD, de hecho, las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas tangibles. Puestos de mando, centros de control, radares, sistemas de defensa aérea: todos los componentes fueron alcanzados.
El nivel de pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no es fácil de evaluar, aunque solo sea porque la información, digamos, no era del todo precisa y confiable. Sin embargo, se puede concluir que la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdió alrededor de una cuarta parte de sus lanzadores y medios de guía en el primer mes. Este es el mínimo.
El hecho de que la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania haya sido bien recibida se puede entender por el hecho de que la aviación rusa prácticamente ha dejado de sufrir pérdidas, aunque en el período inicial, cuando la defensa aérea todavía era una fuerza, perdimos tanto aviones como helicópteros Y luego, de alguna manera, todo se detuvo. Los aviones dejaron de caer, el "Fantasma de Kyiv" se extravió, y cosas por el estilo.
En Mariupol, generalmente comenzaron a hablar sobre la supremacía aérea y por una buena razón. Recordamos que no había forma de que el ejército ucraniano se abriera paso hacia los suyos.
Y entonces las pérdidas comenzaron de nuevo. Y a mi lado en el aeródromo, el ruido se hizo menor, porque comenzaron a volar con menos frecuencia. Con mucha menos frecuencia.
Y comenzó la fermentación en las mentes y las preguntas: ¿qué pasa con el declarado, si no el dominio, entonces la ventaja?
De ninguna manera *Aquí es necesario mirar a la raíz de los procesos que tienen lugar no solo en el cielo de Ucrania, sino también por encima y por debajo de él.* Todo, como dicen, no es tan simple.
Bajo el cielo de Ucrania, todo estuvo bastante bien. Lo principal es que los radares se diluyeron y se diluyeron de muy alta calidad. De los militares en círculos estrechos hubo críticas elogiosas sobre el trabajo del Su-35 con misiles anti-radar, y sus contrapartes de crucero hicieron un trabajo bastante decente. Quedan muchos sistemas de defensa aérea, pero de todos modos, ¿qué es un sistema de defensa aérea sin un radar de alerta temprana? Candidato a cabeza.
En el cielo de Ucrania, todo también era decente. Los aviones rusos más modernos y los sistemas de defensa aérea han reducido significativamente el número de aviones listos para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Además, los expertos reales (de los que no se muestran en la televisión) notaron un cierto patrón y previsibilidad de las acciones de la aviación y la defensa aérea de Ucrania.
Y de repente, en algún lugar a la vuelta de abril-mayo, todo cambió.
Ahora podemos decir con bastante tranquilidad que fue a principios de mayo cuando Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN comenzaron a luchar del lado de Ucrania.
Allí, al otro lado del océano, evaluaron los esfuerzos y la capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano, y dado que no fue posible poner a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una cierta posición incómoda en un mes, ya que la guerra continuó en los cerebros occidentales hasta el final. Ucranianos, nuestros oponentes potenciales decidieron comenzar a apoyar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, entrando así en la guerra de su lado.
Déjame darte una cita más de nuestro pasado.
“Si vemos que Alemania está ganando, entonces deberíamos ayudar a Rusia, y si Rusia está ganando, entonces deberíamos ayudar a Alemania, y así dejar que se maten entre ellos tanto como sea posible. Pero bajo ningún concepto quiero que gane Alemania".
Senador Harry Truman, futuro presidente de los Estados Unidos de un discurso pronunciado el 23 de junio de 1941
La traducción, creo, no es necesaria. Todo es exactamente igual.
En lugar de las estaciones de radar destruidas y los puestos de mando de defensa aérea, los medios estadounidenses de control del espacio aéreo asumieron su papel. Ya conocemos el papel de los aviones AWACS, que están en servicio de combate en el aire casi las XNUMX horas del día a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania. Y además de AWACS, también hay UAV de reconocimiento pesado, también hay satélites en órbita cercana a la Tierra, instalaciones de intercepción de radio ubicadas en los territorios de los países vecinos de la OTAN, como Polonia y Rumania. En general, todo un sistema para recopilar datos que se transmitieron a los puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Es decir, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron un lujoso regalo de la OTAN. Un sistema de vigilancia y seguimiento de la información bien establecido y estable. Estoy seguro de que tan pronto como un par de Su-34 en Voronezh despegan de la pista, se envía una señal desde el satélite al centro de procesamiento de información satelital apropiado, digamos, en la isla de Maui (Hawaii), que se procesa y se transmite más.
Está claro que Ucrania se incluyó en la red de información de la OTAN, y desde el centro de procesamiento de información correspondiente llega muy rápidamente al ejército ucraniano.
Es decir, resulta una situación muy desagradable para nuestros pilotos: los aviones vuelan, los dispositivos de observación y detección del radar están en silencio, pero los aviones son visibles para el enemigo, que es prácticamente consciente de dónde están los "secadores". volador.
Y los radares de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos se apagan y no se revelan en nada. Simplemente no son necesarios, incluso dañan, desenmascarando el sistema de defensa aérea. La designación de objetivos prácticamente la dan los estadounidenses y los sistemas de defensa aérea disparan misiles "en la oscuridad".
Hay historias en la web sobre dos casos de este tipo que, gracias a Dios, no provocaron víctimas, pero los aviones se perdieron. Fue precisamente la ausencia total de señales del sistema de detección de radar enemigo lo que se discutió, y el Buk lanzó misiles y golpeó. ¿Por qué Buk? Se dijo sobre el golpe de los elementos de combate desde arriba, y así es como funciona el Buk.
Aquí, quizás, vale la pena señalar que esto no es fácil: tomar y poner a Ucrania en "asignación de información" en la OTAN. Esto sugiere que hubo una larga preparación y entrenamiento preliminar del ejército ucraniano.
De acuerdo, hasta hace poco teníamos sistemas de armas similares (el nuestro, por supuesto, es más nuevo), el mismo sistema de entrenamiento de personal, las mismas tácticas. Los mismos algoritmos de trabajo de combate. Simplemente no se puede quitar de la noche a la mañana.
Ya escribí en uno de los artículos que sí, el conductor tanque en 3-5 meses puedes pasar a un Leopard o Abrams y todo irá bien, será un conductor normal. Con un piloto o lanzacohetes, esto no funcionará.
Sin embargo, es muy posible volver a entrenar a un artillero antiaéreo con otro equipo. Y, si él, un artillero antiaéreo hipotético, está bien versado en sus fortalezas y debilidades, respectivamente, conoce nuestras fortalezas y debilidades por las razones anteriores.
Resultó ser una síntesis muy útil. Teniendo en cuenta que nuestra base de aviones es casi la misma, con la excepción de los Su-34 y Su-35 completamente nuevos, no fue muy difícil calcular el comportamiento de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y la posibilidad de contrarrestarlas en las nuevas condiciones. Teniendo en cuenta que los asesores militares de la OTAN han estado trabajando en Ucrania durante más de un año, podemos concluir que hicieron un buen trabajo. Y los ucranianos, que recibieron nuevas oportunidades, comenzaron a aprovecharlas.
En general, vale la pena señalar que el trabajo se llevó a cabo mucho y se llevó a cabo de manera bastante cualitativa. Es difícil decir a quién se le ocurrieron las tácticas que usan los ucranianos hoy en día, los expertos lo llaman emboscada partisana, pero funciona con bastante eficacia.
Es cierto que una minoría de expertos cree que las tácticas deben separarse, y en esto estoy de acuerdo con ellos. La emboscada y la partisana son tácticas bastante diferentes para usar sistemas de defensa aérea.
Las tácticas de guerrilla son cuando los sistemas de defensa aérea están en posiciones preequipadas y bien camufladas y no se detectan por el uso constante del radar. Los datos del enemigo se obtienen de fuentes externas, que pueden ser puestos de intercepción de radio, radares de largo alcance, satélites e incluso observadores ópticos en tierra.
En caso de recibir información sobre un avión en vuelo, la tripulación de defensa aérea enciende su radar e intenta identificar el objetivo, tomarlo como escolta y, si es necesario, lanzarle un misil en el momento de la aproximación en un corto período de tiempo. tiempo.
Si no fue posible alcanzar el objetivo (e incluso si fue posible), o si es su propio avión, en cualquier caso, el sistema de defensa aérea se pliega y cambia su ubicación.
Esta es la forma partidista. Por cierto, se usó muy activamente en Yugoslavia durante la guerra de 1999, cuando se recibió información sobre el enemigo de agentes, observadores e inteligencia técnica.
En Ucrania, el método de uso de los sistemas de defensa aérea es algo diferente. Los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos funcionan a partir de emboscadas, ya que tienen un orden completo con la designación de objetivos. Los sistemas de vigilancia aérea occidentales rastrean los movimientos de nuestros aviones, y tan pronto como ellos (los aviones) están sobre las áreas donde los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos están en alerta, la designación directa de objetivos simplemente pasa a los sistemas de defensa aérea. Acimut, altitud, velocidad, distancia al objetivo. Además, para los medios estadounidenses modernos de seguimiento e identificación, no es absolutamente difícil determinar el tipo de aeronave.
Los cálculos del sistema de defensa aérea no necesitan en absoluto encender sus radares para determinar e identificar el objetivo, los aliados occidentales ya han hecho todo por ellos. El radar de defensa aérea se enciende en el último momento, durante el tiempo mínimo de aproximación para "iluminar" el objetivo y guiar los misiles.

Naturalmente, después del lanzamiento, el sistema de defensa aérea se pliega y abandona el área de lanzamiento. En general, es casi imposible detectar una emboscada de este tipo porque, en comparación con el método de guerrilla, el radar, por cuya radiación es posible detectar sistemas de defensa aérea, se enciende durante muy poco tiempo.
Las emboscadas se pueden establecer incluso cerca de la línea del frente, dentro del alcance de la artillería, porque en el poco tiempo que el radar de defensa aérea opera en una emboscada, es muy difícil dirigir la artillería. Y para cuando todo esté listo, el sistema de defensa aérea ya puede abandonar el área de lanzamiento de manera segura; afortunadamente, los sistemas de defensa aérea modernos son muy móviles.
Por lo tanto, los "partisanos", que se ven obligados a "brillar" el radar durante más tiempo, están a una distancia de la línea del frente, para no estar expuestos a la artillería o MLRS. Y las "emboscadas", por el contrario, pueden abordarse, en caso de que necesiten ser cubiertas por tripulaciones de MANPADS. Y no es tan difícil.
Dado que los artilleros antiaéreos ucranianos tienen información sobre todos nuestros movimientos (o casi todos), no necesitan quedarse en los lugares de los eventos principales, en el Donbass. Simplemente pueden cubrir los mismos objetos que aún no han sido golpeados. Los mismos puentes y vías férreas en el oeste del país.
Por supuesto, nuestras estaciones de radar también miran a Ucrania y ven alrededor de la mitad del país. Pero aquí está el segundo, justo donde están los puentes, los ucranianos se sienten más relajados allí.
Además, tal organización del trabajo de defensa aérea tiene otra ventaja: ahora es difícil disparar tanto a los "partisanos" como a las "emboscadas" con misiles anti-radar de los mismos Su-35. Además, el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano detectado puede desaparecer de las pantallas apagando el radar. En este caso, es posible (dijeron personas con conocimientos del VKS) volver a apuntar el misil en un radar que funcione. Incluido el tuyo.
Nuestros pilotos del Su-35, que continúan a la caza del radar de los ucranianos, corren un gran riesgo. Pero los vuelos continúan.
Por cierto, esta es la razón por la que vuelan uno a la vez, porque el Buk ucraniano, que de repente se volvió de una emboscada por un corto tiempo, con mucho gusto dispara los 4 misiles a dos aviones. ¿Cuál será el resultado?
En general, la razón principal por la que la guerra en el aire se prolonga y la ventaja de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, digamos, no es abrumadora, creo que el sistema de seguimiento y designación de objetivos de la OTAN es un sistema muy serio. Y todavía no tenemos el derecho y la oportunidad de derribar satélites que funcionan para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Por lo tanto, la supresión y destrucción del sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano-estadounidense es una tarea muy difícil y no fácil. Especialmente mañana, cuando los "buenos" de la OTAN entregarán, si no el último, pero los sistemas de defensa aérea en funcionamiento a los ucranianos. No hay duda de que cumplirán.
Es necesario resolver el problema de ganar superioridad en el aire, incluso en tierra. Fuerzas de artillería, inteligencia electrónica y fuerzas especiales. Pero tampoco es fácil luchar sobre el terreno. Los que han estado en los lugares donde ahora se están produciendo los combates me entenderán: estepas bloqueadas por raros cinturones de bosques, pequeños bosques, montones de desechos desde los que se puede ver perfectamente el área... En resumen, miren la región de Rostov y entenderás todo. La lucha es muy difícil.
Por lo tanto, seleccionar los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos y su destrucción, dado que están ubicados en las profundidades de su defensa, es una tarea compleja y bastante difícil. Más el trabajo del sistema de vigilancia estadounidense. Sí, tenemos algo a lo que oponernos, pero para los mismos Tornados y Tornados, también se necesita una designación precisa del objetivo.
El principal problema de obtener la supremacía aérea no es la destrucción gradual de todos los sistemas de defensa ucranianos, perseguir a los aviones y sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos es simplemente darles la iniciativa. Sí, todo el equipo ucraniano debe destruirse, pero se necesitan unos minutos desde la detección de un sistema de defensa aérea hasta un ataque; vale la pena dedicarle mucho esfuerzo.
Anticiparse y adelantarse a los ataques enemigos es la única forma de anular todas las acciones del lado opuesto y garantizar, si no el dominio, al menos la superioridad aérea del lado ruso.


----------



## ransomraff (10 Ago 2022)

Si en Europa estamos preocupados por la calefacción este invierno, no me puedo imaginar como va a ser en Ucrania. 
Los almacenes de gas deberían estar vacíos y ni los polacos van a estar dispuestos a regalarles lo poco q tengan

Estar a 0 grados dentro de casa dos o tres meses es un buen motivo para largarse a occidente ahora q tienen las puertas abiertas.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si en Europa estamos preocupados por la calefacción este invierno, no me puedo imaginar como va a ser en Ucrania.
> Los almacenes de gas deberían estar vacíos y ni los polacos van a estar dispuestos a regalarles lo poco q tengan
> 
> Estar a 0 grados dentro de casa dos o tres meses es un buen motivo para largarse a occidente ahora q tienen las puertas abiertas.



No estaran vacios, porque los rusos han estado vendiendo a europa ( creo que aun lo hacen ) el gas por esas tuberias, y los ucranianos han hecho varios masters en robo de gas.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Ago 2022)

Noruega pone en alerta a la Unión Europea y Reino Unido


Es uno de los principales exportadores de electricidad de Europa y envía alrededor de una quinta parte de su producción a sus vecinos.




as.com





Se avecina guano del bueno


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo, repostaje en vuelo sobre Rumania..









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com





Un avión de la NATO rumbo a ¿Rumania? EDIT: Se ha marcado un 180º y ahora parece que va a Varsovia.









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com





Avión de reconocimiento electronico de UK sobre el mar negro:









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com





Patrullas por Estonia.... día movido por los cielos Europedos.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ahora mismo, repostaje en vuelo sobre Rumania..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y un AWACS en la frontera de Polonia, lo que me parece raro es que ningún avión OTAN entre en espacio aereo Ucraniano.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## Malevich (10 Ago 2022)

Marx pone a Bolivar de vuelta y media. 
Pero como la izquierda ya no es marxista, pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Atalaya (10 Ago 2022)

Es de reseñar la deriva conspiranoica de este foro, las cosas simples y sencillas son desvirtuadas retorciendo los argumentos hasta cambiarlo todo, aunque en parte es solo una muestra de inmadurez e infantilismo.

Me da la impresión que pocos en este foro han visitado una antigua base aérea soviética como en la que ocurrió la explosión, todo está protegido por bunkers de hormigón, para causar daños significativos desde el exterior tendría que producirse un ataque masivo de saturación con proyectiles de alto poder explosivo, que evidentemente no es el caso. Quien piense que los avioncitos están alineados en las pistas como en las fotos de tiempos de paz, es que su cultura militar es solo fruto de leer revistas de "cacharritos" militares o de mirar la wikipedia.

Los depósitos de municiones y polvorines de esas bases son muy poco vulnerables, están muy blindados y bien protegidos, curiosamente las fuentes oficiales rusas y ucranianas coinciden por una vez, no hubo ningún ataque, esto debería bastar, pero para algunos inmaduros, de ambos bandos, eso no cumple las expectativas de su visión de esta guerra como si fuese un videojuego, en la puñetera realidad los negligencias existen y los accidentes causados por ellas son un componente más de las guerras. La causa fue evidentemente endógena por lo que tampoco cabría descartar un hipotético sabotaje , aunque opino que es muy poco probable.


----------



## Malevich (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tienen órdenes claras de mentir, de seguir con su realidad paralela (no sólo en este asunto, sino en todo lo demás). Y los plumillas son también responsables ya que están diciendo todo eso a sabiendas de que en realidad lo que está sucediendo es otra cosa, y aún así siguen con ello en lugar de renunciar o poner el grito en el cielo (la cláusula de conciencia, ni está ni se la espera). Son unos amorales, unos sinvergüenzas.



En televisión española titulaban "atacan la central de Zaporizhia". Podrían ser hasta los marcianos oyes....


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Es un poco como las que usan esos ucros, de nada vale acabar tu sólo con una división si luego te tienes que pasar el resto de la guerra esperando un hígado nuevo.



después de acabar con la división y ya en el hospital de campaña la enfermera morritos calientes te eutanasiara por kiki que no hay presupuesto pa tanta medalla sandios


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> no hay que suponer maldad o mala intención donde sólo hay ignorancia. los periodistas no tienen ni puta idea de nada, sólo son trasmisores de consignas que ni entienden, bastante que no se cagan encima.



Recuerdo en marzo, a Ribagorza en el telediarreo de Telecirco decir: los rusos ha bombardeado Oblast y Donbass... Jojojo


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Es de reseñar la deriva conspiranoica de este foro, las cosas simples y sencillas son desvirtuadas retorciendo los argumentos hasta cambiarlo todo, aunque en parte es solo una muestra de inmadurez e infantilismo.
> 
> Me da la impresión que pocos en este foro han visitado una antigua base aérea soviética como en la que ocurrió la explosión, todo está protegido por bunkers de hormigón, para causar daños significativos desde el exterior tendría que producirse un ataque masivo de saturación con proyectiles de alto poder explosivo, que evidentemente no es el caso. Quien piense que los avioncitos están alineados en las pistas como en las fotos de tiempos de paz, es que su cultura militar es solo fruto de leer revistas de "cacharritos" militares o de mirar la wikipedia.
> 
> Los depósitos de municiones y polvorines de esas bases son muy poco vulnerables, están muy blindados y bien protegidos, curiosamente las fuentes oficiales rusas y ucranianas coinciden por una vez, no hubo ningún ataque, esto debería bastar, pero para algunos inmaduros, de ambos bandos, eso no cumple las expectativas de su visión de esta guerra como si fuese un videojuego, en la puñetera realidad los negligencias existen y los accidentes causados por ellas son un componente más de las guerras. La causa fue evidentemente endógena por lo que tampoco cabría descartar un hipotético sabotaje , aunque opino que es muy poco probable.



Lo más probable es que los aviones que están en esa base no se hayan visto afectados. No están alineados en la pista como para pasar revista ni mucho menos al lado de los depósitos de municiones. Están en guerra, no los van a exponer tan alegremente.

Pensar lo contario demuestra ignorancia, y mucha. Los Yago, Reinaldo, Jesús Manuel, Martín, Galileo... no les llamo mamarrachos porque me caigan mal (que también) sino porque no tienen ni idea de nada.


----------



## Eslacaña (10 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Me considero una persona tolerante y respetousa, pero no soporto el aire de superiodad moral y ética de los nórdicos. A veces, por cuestiones profesionales, he tenido y tengo encuentros con ellos, concretamente los noruegos y en menor medida los finlandeses, y ese tufillo condescendiente con el que a veces te observan, hace que tengas que templar los nervios y tragar para no soltarle un barrabasada.
Recuerdo hace unos años en un parque de Copenhague, a un grupo de chavales haciendo un juego que consistía en algo parecido al juego del pañuelo. En cada carrera cada uno que perdía se tenía que tomar una lata de cerveza de golpe. Alrededor había unos mendigos, rumanos no recuerdo bien extranjeros eran, que cuando los chavales daneses finalizaban la cerveza tiraban la lata al suelo y los rumanos las recogían, supongo que les darían luego en alguna chatarrería dinero por ellas, no sé. Pues bien, los imbéciles estos para burlarse empezaban a darle patadas a las latas para que los rumanos tuviesen que estar detrás de ellos, o bien las arrojaban a un fuente. Ver el ejercicio de humillación a que sometían estos seres de la luz a esta gente daban ganas de...
Y luego los ves, y son incapaces de venir medianamente vestidos de forma correcta a una cena o reunión, o devoran los platos de jamón como si les fuese la vida en ello sin dejar ni la muestra para probar. Y como esas, otras. En fin...


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

Averroes dijo:


> Es que es una humillación tras otra al ejército ruso lo de esta guerra. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que ocurriría en un enfrentamiento convencional total contra EEUU , no ya la OTAN.
> Lo de que esto ha sido un accidente supongo que necesariamente hará sonrojar a más de un proruso.



Aplícate lo de tu avatar a los ucranianos ...que ahora lloran como mujeres lo que no han sabido defender como hombres. Si se hubieran plantado ante la OTAN y hubieran sido realmente independientes nada de esto último hubiera pasado.....pero claro el dinero de las corruptelas es goloso.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> después de acabar con la división y ya en el hospital de campaña la enfermera morritos calientes te eutanasiara por kiki que no hay presupuesto pa tanta medalla sandios



Mejor eso que morirse.


----------



## Republicano (10 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Mirad, un líder heroico y ejemplar, y no un enano viejo genocida, hijos de puta sarnosos sorbelefas orcorusas:



Líder heroico?


Un psicópata al servicio del pirómano de biden.

Estas palabras significan una escalada en el conflicto. Este loco está mandando a su pueblo al matadero.


----------



## silenus (10 Ago 2022)

Argelia y Rusia ensayarán tácticas antiterroristas en el desierto del Sáhara, cerca de Marruecos


Estos ejercicios militares conjuntos contra grupos terroristas se realizan por primera vez en Argelia.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Subprime (10 Ago 2022)

EEUU, tiene en su inventario, varios Su-27 y Mig 29, que compro, si no me equivoco a Moldavia, y han sido utilizados, para mil pruebas. Adaptar los aviones Ucranianos, para lanzar por ejemplo *AGM-88 HARM* , debe haber sido relativamente sencillo, un paquete de actualizacion y listo. Comento esto por las dudas que hay, de como van a lanzar los misiles Antiradar, que les han sido entregados a Ucrania.

De todas Maneras, para comprender, como actuan los rusos, estos creen que todavia estan en los 90, estos 30 ultimos años no han pasado para ellos.


----------



## explorador (10 Ago 2022)

Otro cigarro mal apagado, curiosamente también de la marca Marlboro


----------



## Yomateix (10 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si en Europa estamos preocupados por la calefacción este invierno, no me puedo imaginar como va a ser en Ucrania.



En Europa no estamos preocupados por tener la calefacción este invierno unos grados más alta o más baja, por mucho que el gobierno repita ese mantra para que parezca que la gente se queja de vicio y que hay que dar más ayuda económica y armas a Ucrania porque ellos están peor (como han estado otros paises que no han importado a Europa porque no le interesaban a EEUU)

A la gente le preocupa que pueda haber muchas más restricciones, por ejemplo ayer ya se hablaba de bajar los límites de velocidad en carretera para que los consumos de gasolina sean menores....La gasolina ya está a niveles muy altos aunque las últimas dos semanas haya bajado algo, pero pensar en tener que bajar hasta los límites de velocidad, es porque presuponen que volverá a aumentar. Con los niveles actuales de electricidad y del coste de la gasolina, supone que todos los productos suben de precio (Ya han subido entre un 15% y un 30% muchos de ellos) y cuanto más cueste el transporte por la subida de combustible, más costará todo. Ya hay granjas de reses que sacrifican a sus animales porque no pueden permitirse alimentarlos a ese coste, granjas de pollos que cierran porque las cuentas no les salen. No supondrá desabesticimiento, pero si el aumento de precios o que lleguen (como ya están haciendo los pollos) desde paises donde las medidas de seguridad alimentaria son menos rigurosas. Y ya no hablemos de todas esas granjas que cierren y ya no podrán volver a abrir, porque son muchos puestos de trabajo.

A la gente le preocupa que ya ha subido todo de forma demencial respecto a lo que han subido los sueldos. Y los mismos políticos que todo lo ven casi de color de rosa cuando les interesa convencer a la población, ya dicen que la parte mala todavía no ha llegado y hay que prepararse para un invierno muy duro. Hay familias que ya no llegan a fin de mes al subir, luz, alimentación, gasolina ¿Que harán cuando todo suba aún más? ¿Que harán cuando muchas empresas tengan que cerrar o reduzcan plantillas porque los números no salen al aumentar los costes de la luz y de transporte? ¿De que comeran quienes se queden sin empleo?

La calefacción solo es la punta del iceberg (que puede importar más a paises como Alemania....pero no pasa nada, Alemania es más importante que España, entre todos se les enviará el gas que necesiten para sus empresas) El problema es todo lo demás, pero es más fácil hablar de la calefacción y de los grados del aire acondicionado, debate que están exagerando en la prensa, porque mientras se habla de esto no se habla de como sube la bolsa de la compra, la luz, del precio de la gasolina (que volverá a subir) y de que esas familias veremos como aguantan este invierno si buena parte pierden sus empleos por meternos en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada.

Pero es más fácil utilizar la prensa para decir que la gente se queja de vicio o hablar de si el alcalde de Vigo enciende las luces de navidad una hora más o menos.


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está claro. El ejército bueno es el de la OTAN, que ni se ha atrevido a aparecer jajaja.
> 
> Con una mano en la espalda, destruyendo todos los arsenales europeos, desnazificando ya al menos a 200.000 nazis ucranianos, incorporando más de 10 millones de nuevos rusos (de momento), un 10% más de PIB nuevo que llegará a Rusia…
> 
> ...



todo eso esta muy bien pero vayamos a lo que nos interesa.

*QUE LUGAR OCUPAS EN EL RANKING DE MOJA BRAGAS DE MOSCU?*


----------



## Bishop (10 Ago 2022)

No, no les falta un tornillo. Probablemente lo hacen por encargo y simplemente son subseres despreciables que malgastan oxígeno del aire. Luego están los que son bobos de remate y lo harían gratis, todo por la causa. Que no verían un burro aunque lo tuvieran delante. Los que les falta un tornillo realmente son pocos. No sé qué es peor.


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Me considero una persona tolerante y respetousa, pero no soporto el aire de superiodad moral y ética de los nórdicos. A veces, por cuestiones profesionales, he tenido y tengo encuentros con ellos, concretamente los noruegos y en menor medida los finlandeses, y ese tufillo condescendiente con el que a veces te observan, hace que tengas que templar los nervios y tragar para no soltarle un barrabasada.
> Recuerdo hace unos años en un parque de Copenhague, a un grupo de chavales haciendo un juego que consistía en algo parecido al juego del pañuelo. En cada carrera cada uno que perdía se tenía que tomar una lata de cerveza de golpe. Alrededor había unos mendigos, rumanos no recuerdo bien extranjeros eran, que cuando los chavales daneses finalizaban la cerveza tiraban la lata al suelo y los rumanos las recogían, supongo que les darían luego en alguna chatarrería dinero por ellas, no sé. Pues bien, los imbéciles estos para burlarse empezaban a darle patadas a las latas para que los rumanos tuviesen que estar detrás de ellos, o bien las arrojaban a un fuente. Ver el ejercicio de humillación a que sometían estos seres de la luz a esta gente daban ganas de...
> Y luego los ves, y son incapaces de venir medianamente vestidos de forma correcta a una cena o reunión, o devoran los platos de jamón como si les fuese la vida en ello sin dejar ni la muestra para probar. Y como esas, otras. En fin...



lo cual es la base de justificación ética y moral que tenemos para querer reventarles el culo a las nórdicas que estén buenas y tengamos a tiro, lo que me lleva a sospechar de que uno de los karmas mas desconocidos es el karma anal


----------



## Yomateix (10 Ago 2022)

Acabo de llamar al supermercado del Corte Inglés, por un pedido que quería hacer. Quería pedir entre otras cosas, bastantes unidades de un producto de Coca cola y me ha extrañado que llevan una semana agotadas. Pregunto antes de hacer el pedido y la persona que me ha atendido me ha dicho que el proveedor ya no les sirve porque por la guerra de Ucrania ya no tienen plástico para las botellas. Le he preguntado si en otro centro cercano de ellos mismos tienen porque sale stock, pero me ha dicho que les pregunte pero que lo normal es que no porque ya no les sirven. Llamo y les quedan solo seis  En Alcampo, igual, agotadas. Cuantos productos estarán en la misma situación, sobre las botellas de vidrio ya se habló en su día. Y cuantas empresas tendrán que parar su producción por este motivo, porque si no tienes plástico y vidrio para embotellar....o es demasiado caro para que te compense....


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> EEUU, tiene en su inventario, varios Su-27 y Mig 29, que compro, si no me equivoco a Moldavia, y han sido utilizados, para mil pruebas. Adaptar los aviones Ucranianos, para lanzar por ejemplo *AGM-88 HARM* , debe haber sido relativamente sencillo, un paquete de actualizacion y listo. Comento esto por las dudas que hay, de como van a lanzar los misiles Antiradar, que les han sido entregados a Ucrania.
> 
> De todas Maneras, para comprender, como actuan los rusos, estos creen que todavia estan en los 90, estos 30 ultimos años no han pasado para ellos.



peor estan preparados los pilotos ukros para misiones will weasel como los amerikanos de los F111? Maverick calienta que vas a ukrania


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ago 2022)

Un saludo de Zhukov desde Moscú conforeros


----------



## dabuti (10 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Marx pone a Bolivar de vuelta y media.
> Pero como la izquierda ya no es marxista, pasa lo que pasa.



Con independencia de lo traidores que fueran Bolívar o San Martín, no se puede ningunear así a varios países sudamericanos.
Te levantas un momento y punto, sin más importancia.

Al final los sudamericanos nos van a coger aún más asco que a los gringos por SOPLAPOLLECES cómo está


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, unidad destruida y los supervivientes desertan…


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20228101158-utRQa.html


----------



## Icibatreuh (10 Ago 2022)

Aquí se ven muy bien el efecto de los múltiples impactos en la base de Crimea.


----------



## Vulcanio (10 Ago 2022)

No es asco.... se dice muerte a españa


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*Localizan mensajes de tropas rusas que hablan de graves pérdidas en sus filas.*
Los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos han interceptado llamadas telefónicas de los soldados rusos que combaten en *Ucrania* en las que informan a sus familiares de que están sufriendo graves pérdidas en el frente.

La agencia local _Ukrinform_ da cuenta de una llamada telefónica interceptada a un militar ruso que se encuentra en el frente en la región ucraniana de Jersón, ahora parcialmente ocupada por Moscú.

"Hace una semana, nuestro comandante de la compañía y su adjunto resultaron heridos, no se salvaron. Luego, sus cuerpos fueron puestos en bolsas y enviados a alguna parte", le dice el soldado ruso a su madre, según la llamada interceptada por la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania*.

El soldado también habla de que hay "muchas víctimas" en el frente y que los canales de televisión rusos no informan de la verdad de lo que ocurre en la guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

En el articulo ponen a Bolivar de mujeriego, pero San Martin lo dejo muy claro por escrito, que era un homosexual.




Todos los militares españoles que lucian en el pecho La Orden de Isabel la Catolica, eran ejecutados sin piedad por orden de Bolivar, en esa epoca era una condecoracion militar al valor, los separatistas americanos, la llamaban "la mataindios".




Los prisioneros nacidos en america a la izquierda, los peninsulares a la derecha y fusiladlos !!!.


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Localizan mensajes de tropas rusas que hablan de graves pérdidas en sus filas.*
> Los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos han interceptado llamadas telefónicas de los soldados rusos que combaten en *Ucrania* en las que informan a sus familiares de que están sufriendo graves pérdidas en el frente.
> 
> La agencia local _Ukrinform_ da cuenta de una llamada telefónica interceptada a un militar ruso que se encuentra en el frente en la región ucraniana de Jersón, ahora parcialmente ocupada por Moscú.
> ...



Además los ucranianos jamás jamás de los jamases mienten. Yo daría la noticia por buena y confiable. Si la verdad fuera mujer....menuda bukake que le habían hecho entre unos y otros.


----------



## Argentium (10 Ago 2022)

Golpe donde duele, el dólar pierde influencia en el comercio mundial

*Empresas indias cambian dólar por monedas asiáticas para comprar carbón ruso*
10/08/2022

NUEVA DELHI, 10 ago (Reuters) – Las empresas indias están utilizando monedas asiáticas con mayor frecuencia para pagar las importaciones de carbón ruso, según documentos aduaneros y fuentes de la industria, evitando el dólar estadounidense y reduciendo el riesgo de infringir las sanciones occidentales contra Moscú.
Reuters informó anteriormente sobre un gran acuerdo de carbón indio que involucraba al yuan chino, pero los datos de aduanas subrayan cómo los acuerdos no monetarios se están volviendo comunes. 
India ha aumentado agresivamente las compras de petróleo y carbón rusos desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania, ayudando a proteger a Moscú de los efectos de las sanciones y permitiendo que Nueva Delhi obtenga materias primas con descuentos en comparación con los suministros de otros países.
Rusia se convirtió en el tercer mayor proveedor de carbón de la India en julio, con un aumento de las importaciones de más de una quinta parte en comparación con junio a un récord de 2,06 millones de toneladas.
En junio, los compradores indios pagaron al menos 742.000 toneladas de carbón ruso utilizando monedas distintas al dólar estadounidense, según un resumen de acuerdos compilado por una fuente comercial con sede en India utilizando documentos aduaneros y compartido con Reuters, equivalente al 44% del 1,7 millones de toneladas de importaciones rusas ese mes.


Las siderúrgicas y los fabricantes de cemento indios han comprado carbón ruso utilizando el dirham de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, el dólar de Hong Kong, el yuan y el euro en las últimas semanas, según documentos aduaneros revisados por separado por Reuters.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*Achacan el incidente de Crimea a "partisanos" pro Kiev, cada vez más activos.*
Las explosiones en una base aérea de *Crimea* registradas el martes podrían ser uno de los ataques que se atribuyen a los ciudadanos de esos territorios ocupados por los rusos desde 2014 que apoyan al Gobierno de *Kiev*.

Así lo afirma este miércoles el diario _The New York Times_, quien precisa que, para alcanzar objetivos muy por detrás de las líneas enemigas rusas, el ejército ucraniano podría haber recurrido a los residentes de los territorios ocupados que son leales a *Ucrania*.

El diario neoyorquino denomina a estos activistas leales a Kiev* "los luchadores en la sombra"* o también partisanos.

A ellos se les ha atribuido una serie de misteriosos ataques recientes: la enfermedad del alcalde instalado por el* Kremlin* en la ocupada ciudad de Jerson, que tuvo que ser evacuado a *Moscú* durante el fin de semana; el tiroteo mortal contra el subdirector de otra ciudad importante de la región menos de 24 horas después; y una serie de explosiones en una base aérea rusa en la península de Crimea ocupada por el *Kremlin* el martes.


----------



## Octubrista (10 Ago 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Es de reseñar la deriva conspiranoica de este foro, las cosas simples y sencillas son desvirtuadas retorciendo los argumentos hasta cambiarlo todo, aunque en parte es solo una muestra de inmadurez e infantilismo.
> 
> Me da la impresión que pocos en este foro han visitado una antigua base aérea soviética como en la que ocurrió la explosión, todo está protegido por bunkers de hormigón, para causar daños significativos desde el exterior tendría que producirse un ataque masivo de saturación con proyectiles de alto poder explosivo, que evidentemente no es el caso. Quien piense que los avioncitos están alineados en las pistas como en las fotos de tiempos de paz, es que su cultura militar es solo fruto de leer revistas de "cacharritos" militares o de mirar la wikipedia.
> 
> Los depósitos de municiones y polvorines de esas bases son muy poco vulnerables, están muy blindados y bien protegidos, curiosamente las fuentes oficiales rusas y ucranianas coinciden por una vez, no hubo ningún ataque, esto debería bastar, pero para algunos inmaduros, de ambos bandos, eso no cumple las expectativas de su visión de esta guerra como si fuese un videojuego, en la puñetera realidad los negligencias existen y los accidentes causados por ellas son un componente más de las guerras. La causa fue evidentemente endógena por lo que tampoco cabría descartar un hipotético sabotaje , aunque opino que es muy poco probable.



No he opinado sobre lo sucedido en esa base aérea por eso de no hacer más ruido y crear polémicas, con el paso del tiempo se sabrán más datos. 

Pero aprovecho esta aportación con sentido común, para comentar que las explosiones tienen pinta de ser la típica en una instalación industrial en la que se afectan depósitos de hidrocarburos.

Accidente, o sabotaje, estarían en mi baraja.


----------



## Ramonmo (10 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Aquí se ven muy bien el efecto de los múltiples impactos en la base de Crimea.



¿Y los "impactos"?

Ah, perdona, si están sobreimpresos en el vídeo ("SHOT","SHOT","SHOT"). Te refieres a eso ¿no?


----------



## Subprime (10 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> peor estan preparados los pilotos ukros para misiones will weasel como los amerikanos de los F111? Maverick calienta que vas a ukrania



Bueno, se comenta, y han salido tambien noticias, de que hay pilotos Ucranianos en EEUU, entrenadose, para pilotar F16, quien no piensa que lo hayan sido, tambien para este supuesto proyecto de adaptar armas occidentales a aviones rusos, no creo que los EEUU, hayan sido tan tontos, para darles Misiles Antiradiacion a los Ucranianos, y decirles "toma esto y ya te apañas"


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Que grande.....


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si en Europa estamos preocupados por la calefacción este invierno, no me puedo imaginar como va a ser en Ucrania.
> Los almacenes de gas deberían estar vacíos y ni los polacos van a estar dispuestos a regalarles lo poco q tengan
> 
> Estar a 0 grados dentro de casa dos o tres meses es un buen motivo para largarse a occidente ahora q tienen las puertas abiertas.



Igual que se les regala armas, este invierno la UE regalara el escaso gas a los ucranianos, no lo dudes !!!.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> de acuerdo totalmente - transcripcion de los últimos minutos del video de Nikita Mijalkov: disculpen la traducción a machete.
> 
> ¿Qué hacer cuando el jefe de un gran país es el país más poderoso al menos en Europa, el canciler alemán Olaf Scholz dice públicamente desde la tribuna que el genocidio en el Donbass es un sitio divertido va al argumento de que en Donbass está sucediendo algo así como un genocidio que es realmente divertido decirlo directamente eso dice alemán Alemania está exenta de lo que ha hecho en nuestro país se trata de millones de personas fueron asesinados a tiros cerca de dushin y murieron en los campos sarzhin y, por separado?
> 
> ...



En cuanto lo he leído me he acordado de una historia que va ni al pelo:
Durante la conquista de Egipto por los musulmanes al imperio Bizantino (un desastre del que se reaccionó con una flexibilidad inaudita de decrecimiento por su parte), los musulmanes estaban henchidos de de la hubris del vencedor y el emperador bizantino destrozado no pudo demoler EL FARO DE ALEJANDRÍA, una autentica catástrofe que daba a los musulmanes el control comercial del Mediterránea Oriental.

Para destruirlo pergeñó un plan brillante, comunico al vencedor que, en la medida de lo posible le devolviera el tesoro que tenía escondido en los cimientos del faro, que se lo agradecería mucho que había tenido muchos gastos con la guerra y le era imprescindible.

¡Hombre! ¡faltaría más! y se puso con entusiasmo a demoler el faro para trincar tesoro.

Más o menos cuando iba a mitad de faena alguien le comento la tremenda estupidez que estaba cometiendo y el muy ceporro empezó a atar cabos sueltos en su cabecita de chorlito.

BUENO, pues resulta que por lo menos tuvo la inteligencia de parar a mitad de desmonte que es algo que no veo en Europa.


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*La multipolaridad contra unipolaridad. ¿Una guerra proxy en ucrania, para una gobernanza global?*
07/08/2022 








Multipolarité contre unipolarité, par une guerre proxy ukrainienne, pour une gouvernance mondiale ? - Donbass Insider


La guerre actuelle en Ukraine n'est qu'un des fronts de l'affrontement entre partisans de la multipolarité et de l'unipolarité du monde.




translated.turbopages.org





Esta campaña rusa en Ucrania fue, de hecho, sorprendente y decisiva, especialmente para la proatlantista cegados por este sentido de superioridad y estrecho por sus rellenos y la saciedad. El riesgo nuclear es preguntar a la proatlantista la provocación a Rusia durante al menos los últimos 15 años, y no a la víctima que tiene el supremo derecho inalienable de protegerse a sí mismos ! El problema está con NOSOTROS.

*¿Neutralizar a Rusia y China para la gobernanza mundial ?*
La oportunidad de neutralizar la federación de rusia, a través de una guerra, híbrido, fue planeado en Ucrania. La planificación de malo que parece conducir a un fracaso estrepitoso ! Será necesario que Rusia responde  con una estrategia para defenderse de una amenaza existencial ! Si la Otan estaba seguro de que era " acertadas ", ella no dudó en golpear directamente, como el que NOS había hecho en Japón, la certeza de que él no tenía la misma arma para replicar!

Si la Otan, con sus 30 países, escondiéndose detrás de una sola, Ucrania, Rusia, es que para esto de la alianza, era muy arriesgado, incluso peligrosa, para declarar oficialmente la guerra a sabiendas de que van a ser "sellados" sólo con las armas convencionales, de mano en mano de los que no tienen!

Movilizar a Europa, en la histeria, (treinta países), para hacer la guerra a Rusia por proxy ucraniano, sin ningún resultado tangible, y se atreven a gesticular en la habilidad para tratar con China sobre la cuestión de Taiwán, sus proyectos económicos en el mundo y de su "cinturón" y la carretera, es funambulesque ! Hacer dos grandes guerras al mismo tiempo ? Es un farol nosotros ! Le recomendamos que, en ocasiones, dos libros colectivos, muy interesante, titulado "China fuera de la caja " y " Rusia sin anteojeras " que restaurar la verdad, sobre muchos temas, con respecto a estos dos países. Ellos saben lo que esto va a costar y donde se va a llevar ! Más razonable, es necesario en primer lugar hacer la lista de guerras ganadas (en términos de sus objetivos y pérdidas) directamente contra los países más débiles ! Las sanciones económicas en contra de China ? Bromas aparte ! Esto no se tira " un tiro en el pie ", sino "un misil en su casa" ! "_Están tratando de_ " ofertas Señor Putin por su país !
Su neo-conservadurismo frenético y plagas, con ganas de 'come' todo el mundo para satisfacer las ventas de los instintos, en su búsqueda de la dominación de sus reproductores, se encuentran, por los excesos de la codicia, inmoralidad y el exceso, para ser consumidos poco a poco, tomado de nuevo por las contradicciones de su propio sistema económico e ideológico, a saber, el "globalismo", que pretende poner en marcha una " gobernanza mundial ", según una doctrina que requiere de otros estados y países a abrir sus mercados, el comercio, para la cesión de sus materias primas, para la prohibición de las barreras aduaneras y de su cultura, de acuerdo a las "reglas" establecidas por el gobernador declaró que los Estados Unidos!

Los estados UNIDOS saben que ellos nunca han ganado una guerra en sus objetivos. Ellos siempre han sobreestimado sus fuerzas a la negligencia con desdén a la de sus oponentes siempre elegir entre los países con los "débiles" en el preámbulo no apta para ser la réplica, como si de una partida de caza, que, al final, cada vez, llegar a ser formidable defensores de su patria, logrando infligir daño insostenible e inesperado ! Nos recuerda una cita del General De Gaulle : "_La guerra es como la caza, salvo que, en la guerra, los conejos tomar_ ". Esto es porque saben que han encontrado la punta de guerras por poderes con el fin de ser capaz de llegar a buena cuenta en caso de problemas.

Muy a menudo es porque hay falta de cosa que evoca el trastorno obsesivo manera, en contra de un oponente o competidor que a menudo nos supera en esta cosa o el hecho mejor que nosotros ! Este es el caso de las excusas de " libertad ", " democracia ", "derechos humanos" que el western evocar cínicamente en contra de sus rivales para ocultar sus defectos y deseándola interés ilegítimo o ilegal. En realidad, lo que quieren ser en estos países, los dirigentes títeres, porque los valores que predican obstaculizar sus proyectos depredadores. Estos son los delincuentes que vestido con los harapos de alabanza para mejor engañar a la conciencia, y el saqueo de imponer sus dictados. Sus afirmaciones son ciegos hasta el punto de perder la razón.

Imbuidos de su persona, de su arrogancia y de su sentido de la infalibilidad y la invencibilidad – en el deseo de todos para regular, la victoria de controlar el mundo, cambiarlo todo por derrotar a la otra, sin cambiar en sí mismo – que se encuentran empujados más allá de los límites de lo razonable, hasta el punto de que se permiten a sí mismos para decidir, en primer lugar, absurdamente, las acciones o las guerras, y luego pensar acerca de ellos después, pero después de demasiado tarde, cuando las consecuencias se vuelven irreversibles, las soluciones son obsoletos y fallar ! "_Las batallas perdidas se puede resumir en dos palabras : demasiado tarde_. ", dijo Douglas MacArthur. Sin embargo, todavía hay, siempre, el tiempo para salir ! Kadyrov, presidente de Chechenia, creo que la reflexión antes de la acción es "_un lujo que algunos líderes occidentales no pueden permitirse el lujo_ "; para él, no hay " _nadie hubiera pensado que un número sin precedentes de sanciones contra Rusia haría absolutamente nada_ ". Incluso el 7th serie de sanciones, que incluyen un embargo sobre el ruso de oro, que parece ser, sin efecto significativo, ha habido un desprendimiento de algunas restricciones (transporte, alimentos, fertilizantes, e incluso el petróleo y el gas), porque eran peligrosamente !

*Multipolaridad "dictatorial" y unipolardad "democrática"*
El tiempo de la proatlantista ya no aparece en la decencia y el ridículo, pero golpeó sólo cuando maliciosamente "todo lo que se mueve" hacia la independencia, la soberanía y las vías proporcionada por la multipolaridad que apoya el ruso en la cara de su unipolarité (dos formas que son, curiosamente, como un enfrentamiento entre "dictadura" y la " democracia "). Como si el sistema multipartidista es una dictadura y una democracia de partidos ! El ridículo es incluso empujado más allá del orden de la naturaleza. Según Sergei Ryabkov (los periodistas), los Estados unidos había pedido a Rusia para reconocer los mercenarios en Ucrania como "combatientes" en el sentido de los Convenios de Ginebra " !
El proatlantista, tomado en su egoísmo, su avaricia y su demencia, de decir y de hacer las cosas, y sus opuestos, amenazar y luego retractarse, castigar y, a continuación, réajustent obligado por la amistad y repudiar, hacer caso omiso de la carta de las naciones unidas y la demanda, ayudar, y uno de robar, cometer y negar, la práctica de la injusticia y el racismo, mientras que lo condenan, prohibir lo permiten, están fomentando "las revoluciones de colors " ; véase en particular el libro del Dr. Ahmed Bensaada " Arabesco de américa ", etc... todo esto para garantizar los intereses, o incluso a amenazar por su poder militar, económico y financiero!

La mentalidad de la siniestra y arrogante, que considera que el poder militar es la fuerza de la ley "internacional" (que no se aplican a ellos) que puede hacer un uso lícito, ilícito, y viceversa, legal, ilegal, y viceversa ; que le da el derecho a castigar arbitrariamente a cualquier persona, sin la legitimidad de la respuesta, que también le da el derecho a confiscar los bienes de los demás por la fuerza, etc., puede llevar a conflictos, especialmente violentas y destructivas ! Esto se ve en contra de los oprimidos de los países considerados "enano" militarmente y económicamente, pero que han conseguido que estos "poderes" en las situaciones de fracaso insoportable ! ¿Qué va a ser si un poder despótico y depredador, es confrontado por otro poder, sabio y paciente, varias veces humillado, que decide luchar militarmente en nombre de la justicia ? Actualmente este es el caso en los estados UNIDOS (con sus vasallos pseudo-potencias europeas) que se encuentran contra el poder ruso por Ucrania como un agente ! Sergey Lavrov, explica Margarita Simonian (de la Rusia de Hoy) de la operación militar en Ucrania, la cuestión de las sanciones y la crisis de la energía, así como la actitud de la proatlantista en una entrevista de aproximadamente una hora. También se recomienda este reciente vídeo de Javier Moreau , que es sobre los acontecimientos en Ucrania, desde el principio, un notable trabajo de presentación de informes y análisis.
Su estupidez les conduce hasta se atreven a provocar, al mismo tiempo que Rusia, el gigante chino, mientras lanzaba picos en la India ! Ir y averiguar qué mosca ha picado a ir a rascarse el ano de los osos o leones ! A día de hoy, el hombre valiente que habría hecho, no había vuelto a contarnos de su aventura !

*Última etapa del imperialismo*
En Ucrania, Rusia parece haber dado un grito lejano y vemos sus efectos. Como el fort honesto es a menudo razonablemente, Putin ha advertido el proatlantista en la ilusión de que _" todo el mundo debe saber que todavía no hemos empezado con las __cosas serias__ " ... "ellos han tenido que entender que ellos ya han perdido desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, ya que su principio significa el comienzo de una radical ruptura con el orden mundial en el americano_ ... ", sugiriendo que el mundo imperialista, con su esclavitud, su colonialismo y neo-colonialismo, sus acciones depredador y su genocidio – ha llegado a la última etapa de su evolución histórica. No nos parece que se trata de una "aceleración de la Historia" con este evento, ucrania ! Todos los Imperios saqueadores, a través de la Historia, han llegado a este extremo por las contradicciones que contienen. Uno de nuestro tiempo, con sus absurdos y contradicciones, que se llevan a cabo en sus paroxismos, no será la excepción ! Es en el orden de la naturaleza, donde cada causa tiene un efecto ! "_Todas las doctrinas, todas las escuelas, todas las protestas, no tienen ese tiempo. _"de acuerdo con el general De Gaulle. Usted puede agregar " todos los imperios ".

Si la Ucrania, por su títere presidente, muestra un cierto desánimo y descontento cada semana y en cada oportunidad en que se pide más "ayuda" es que la casa toma el agua (o fuego), amenazante, sobre todo cuando ya no pueden jugar el patriotismo/nacionalismo y sus formaciones armadas cometidas por "proxy" para los intereses que están lejos de los ucranianos ! Esta actitud, así como la reacción de los estados UNIDOS, se inscriba en nuestro sentido, con el objetivo de sostener bien hasta que el espera que los efectos "devastadores" las sanciones a Rusia con el fin de ganar militarmente, sabiendo que el tiempo es, sin duda, en contra de ellos!

En vista de los desarrollos en el campo de batalla, es bien sabido que el ejército ruso ha adelantado, sin prisa, con cuidado, con el método, y la moderación sin pérdidas significativas, mientras que la consolidación de sus posiciones ! Esto es reconocido por Scott Ritter (el ex agente de la inteligencia estadounidense) en un video :" _Rusia está ganando en todos los frentes..._ ". Mientras tanto, ella se parece a hacerle cosquillas a la Otan, haciendo de él, al parecer, para condicionar una fuerza/debilidad del ejército para disuadir a ella de ir demasiado lejos y les anime a gastar más, para armar el más a Ucrania, para centrarse más armas y tropas para finalmente salir brevemente las armas de sigilo para destruirlos por un par de pulsaciones de teclas con un coste reducido en comparación ! Como es todavía el caso de la tipificación de rusia en Odessa había destruido, entre otras cosas, un barco de guerra, el ucraniano que transportaba misiles anti-buque proporcionada por la OTAN. El vínculo que se establece por la propaganda Otanesque con el convenio de Estambul sobre las exportaciones de granos es una vulgar mentira. Y bis repetita ! Este tren, ya con 75 mil millones de dólares de gastos sin el resultado de las pruebas (a la que se agregan los costos colosal de la boomerang sanciones), nos dirigimos a la derecha en un abismo financiero herald un freno de montaña en el riesgo de una recesión de ruina económica y políticamente ! Si, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos, los resultados apuntan al fracaso, a continuación, los ucranianos será tranquilamente puede negociar, porque es el Estados unidos de la cobelligérants, patrocinadores, decidir, y fondo de todo, desde el principio ; Ucrania como un papel de aluminio. En este caso, veremos que será de izquierda a valerse por sí mismos y de la Otan será cargado a fallar mientras se busca otra manera!

Estaba pensando, ¿podría ser que todo esto es una estrategia rusa desarrollado (tal vez en consulta con los otros poderes) a una guerra en un nivel mucho más alto con el fin de poner fin permanentemente a la hegemonía de la grave e intolerable, que tiene demasiado tiempo, de la casta de origen anglo-sajón ? Es posible, a causa de la voz de los rusos llaman a esta opción de la expansión de la guerra de decisiones !

--sigue


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*La ruptura, el último aliento y situación kafkiana*
El proatlantista enfrentan a cuatro situaciones en las que los efectos son más o menos dolorosa : admitir el fracaso, para declarar una guerra abierta, continuando con el mismo enfoque o fomentar los disturbios internos propósito separatista. Cada uno lleva un costo que es su responsabilidad evaluar a la luz de una seria revisión y el objetivo de sus acciones pasadas. Lo que es cierto es que cada una de las cuatro situaciones en las que el lugar en una elección terrible," _de ebullición en un lado y la quema en el otro_ " (como dicen desde el magreb). La cuerda floja es romper!

En vista de la tarjeta de la operación especial de las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania, en la 24.07.2022, la elección parece obvia : la destrucción de los 16 campos de aviación, 260 aviones, 144 helicópteros, 1 605 drones, 357 sistemas de misiles anti-aéreos, 763 sistemas múltiples de lanzamiento de cohetes, 4 146 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 3 196 piezas de artillería de campo y 4 457 unidades de vehículos militares y especiales, todo en 5 meses ! Para reemplazar estos dispositivos militares (y de infraestructura), será necesario recaudar decenas de miles de millones de dólares, la fabricación, el transporte, y entrenar a los militares, por no mencionar el hecho de que va a ser destruida en gran parte durante la ruta, por el ejército ruso, los que la están viendo, ya que el ministerio de Defensa de rusia no deja de advertir que "_los depósitos de armas podrían convertirse en blancos legítimos para el sector aeroespacial fuerzas_ " ! Laadvertencia desaparece si la aventura Ucrania será el destinatario de armas de largo alcance ! En este caso, los " _objetivos de la geografía de la operación especial se moverá aún más lejos de la línea actual_ ".

Ellos se niegan, hasta el último aliento, para reconocer que el mundo ha cambiado totalmente en las relaciones políticas y económicas, en las relaciones de fuerza, en las alianzas estratégicas que debido a la crisis, contradicciones, la especulación y la injusticia, lo que provocó un conflicto de interés, o incluso de su existencia. Es, por lo tanto, por no mencionar, que esta vez, en el doble desafío de rusia y china son apoyados por los países del BRICS, las amenazas y conspiración en el curso de, o en preparación para ser una espada en el agua, y los cambios son irreversibles ! Su último aliento parece ser que hoy en día, con el fin de justificar su derrota militar y sanciones) en los ojos de sus pueblos, e incluso para el resto del mundo, para salvar a su cara, que están trabajando en una manera indigna, será atribuida a Rusia de todas las consecuencias de su traición ; de la inflación, la escasez de pasar por el gran riesgo de inestabilidad social con el cierre de sus plantas, y el agravamiento del desempleo ! En otra materia, que lucha a través de sus mentiras y propaganda, acusándolo de " crímenes de guerra " sobre la base de la celebración de los escenarios montados a cualquier habitación, tales como el bombardeo de zonas residenciales, etc... ! (una"masacre" de Bucha, maternidad Mariupol, la guarnición de la isla de las serpientes, de los misiles en Donetsk y de la estación de tren en Kramatorsk, Supermercado Krementchouk, etc...), y esto, paradójicamente, a veces, donde el ejército ruso y en pausa o en una posición dominante ! En contraste, y en apoyo de Rusia, China, la demanda de las investigaciones sobre los crímenes de guerra y violaciones de derechos humanos cometidas por los Estados unidos y el Reino Unido, en los últimos 20 años, incluyendo en Afganistán, Irak y Siria, hasta 48 000 muertes de civiles. Su último aliento, por último, es mostrar que aún tienen la capacidad y el grado de daño a Rusia en su decisión de imponer, "igual que", con un precio de compra de suelo (igual o menor que el costo de producción) de petróleo crudo de rusia – que representa el 30% del mercado europeo y el 12% del comercio mundial – no sólo para enriquecer sin preocuparse por el riesgo de tener una vista económico, la respuesta es simple : no vender a este precio a los países que imponen ! Es la ley del mercado!!!!
Se debe recordar que, en general, los países de la UE han adquirido a partir de 2021 a Rusia, el 30% del petróleo crudo, el 15% de los productos de petróleo y el 45% de la de gas natural. Boicot o no todos sus productos de energía ya han encontrado a los compradores ! Respetuoso de los contratos (en oposición a la proatlantista) más bien, es que Europa pueda hacer un torbellino de su propia economía, si se decide prohibir el petróleo y el gas ruso, y no el último, que podría decidir " cortar el suministro de energía a Europa.

*Vivir su destino con el de otro orden mundial*
Independientemente de las intenciones de los Rusos, ellos están en su derecho de responder como ellos ven a una injusticia o una provocación. Si los Europeos son, en su opinión, legítimo que ellos "militarizado" las sanciones contra Rusia a privar de dinero, por eso lamento la idea (sólo) que Rusia podría, en respuesta, "militarizar" el suministro de energía que se considera ilegal en la otra dirección ? Extraña lógica

Más de la evolución, es muy previsible que se espera que la UE está dividida, la Otan se rompe, porque construida sobre un fundamento irracional y anacrónica, sin particularidades (los países bálticos, países escandinavos, un área de Europa central, Hungría, Turquía... )

Por otro lado, los estados abogando por el multilateralismo y la soberanía tiene interés en establecer una alianza, fuera de Europa, basada en valores que son más seguras. Este proceso parece estar en un buen camino ! Es en esta alianza decisiva, pendientes, histórico y valiente con este nuevo bloque sovereigntist y multi-polar, que serán proporcionados para el nuevo orden mundial, basado en las demás normas más justas, otros principios, otros valores, otras organizaciones no gubernamentales. Esta es una "revolución" en las relaciones internacionales !
Uno no puede ayudar pero, para concluir con esta vista previa del discurso de Putin antes de que los líderes de la Duma :

"..._Este es el comienzo de la transición desde el egocentrismo americano liberal-globalista a un mundo que es verdaderamente mundo multipolar, basado no en reglas egoísta inventado por alguien para sí mismo, detrás de la cual existe el deseo de hegemonía, no en doble estándar hipócritas, pero en el derecho internacional, en la verdadera soberanía de los pueblos y las civilizaciones, en su voluntad de vivir en su destino histórico, sus valores y tradiciones, y para construir una cooperación sobre la base de la democracia, la justicia y la igualdad. Y tenemos que entender que este proceso no puede ser detenido... _"
¿Qué otra opción hay?

Amar Djerrad


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Con independencia de lo traidores que fueran Bolívar o San Martín, no se puede ningunear así a varios países sudamericanos.
> Te levantas un momento y punto, sin más importancia.
> 
> Al final los sudamericanos nos van a coger aún más asco que a los gringos por SOPLAPOLLECES cómo está



En la TVE han dicho que pasear el sable, no estaba programado, pero yo lo dudo, posiblemente Felipe VI recibio ordenes de la Moncloa de no levantarse.

PD- Lo logico es levantarse y el rey no se juega el trono actuando de manera unilateral, el obedece las ordenes del gobierno de turno.


----------



## visaman (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> Bueno, se comenta, y han salido tambien noticias, de que hay pilotos Ucranianos en EEUU, entrenadose, para pilotar F16, quien no piensa que lo hayan sido, tambien para este supuesto proyecto de adaptar armas occidentales a aviones rusos, no creo que los EEUU, hayan sido tan tontos, para darles Misiles Antiradiacion a los Ucranianos, y decirles "toma esto y ya te apañas"



se necesitan años de entrenamiento y lo sabes


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Dedicado a la rata @rejon


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la TVE han dicho que pasear el sable, no estaba programado, pero yo lo dudo, seguro que Felipe VI recibio ordenes de la Moncloa de no levantarse.
> 
> PD- Lo logico es levantarse y el rey no se juega el trono actuando de manera unilateral, el obedece las ordenes del gobierno de turno.



Aquí le tiene que quedar claro a los panchitos, que el único sable que se pasea es es del nuestra Antonia, para mayor gloria y vicio de la Von Der Layen viejuna viciosa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (10 Ago 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si en Europa estamos preocupados por la calefacción este invierno, no me puedo imaginar como va a ser en Ucrania.
> Los almacenes de gas deberían estar vacíos y ni los polacos van a estar dispuestos a regalarles lo poco q tengan
> 
> Estar a 0 grados dentro de casa dos o tres meses es un buen motivo para largarse a occidente ahora q tienen las puertas abiertas.



Bueno, pues es así de antes de 2014 que ya había tensiones por los robos de gas en Ucrania.

Y la gente no emigró a "occidente" ( en minúsculas) lo hizo a Rusia como la mayor parte de los desplazados de esta guerra.


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos son así, es cierto. Tontos del culo que llegan hasta donde pueden. Pero algunos sí saben de qué va el tema, y esos son los peores.



No hay ni un solo periodista, ni uno solo, que desconozca lo que está haciendo.
Los que se han negado a participar están en fuera de juego; se llama 'cancelación'.
"formas parte de la jugada o no existes"... El dinero es muy goloso. También el empleo.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Dedicado al chinito de MIELDA.......


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Ago 2022)

Hungría y Eslovaquia pagaron a Ucrania por el tránsito de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto Druzhba.

Bratislava y Budapest transfirieron dinero a Kyiv en lugar de a la empresa rusa Transneft. Transneft no pudo pagar el tránsito debido a las restricciones de las sanciones. Los costes debían ser cubiertos por la UE.

t.me/boris_rozhin/60101


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No hay ni un solo periodista, ni uno solo, que desconozca lo que está haciendo.
> Los que se han negado a participar están en fuera de juego; se llama 'cancelación'.
> "formas parte de la jugada o no existes"... El dinero es muy goloso. También el empleo.



Eso me recuerda lo que Alfredo Duro le dijo a José María García cuando este le preguntó por qué se prestaba a las payasadas del Chiringuito. Duro le respondió: "porque hay que comer..."

Pare gente como los corresponsales en Rusia, es un "o haces lo que queremos, o ya lo hará otro, sabes a lo nos referimos". Lo malo es la falta de escrúpulos de esos plumillas, personas sin principio alguno.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Yo si pienso que ha sido un ataque a la base de Crimea, pero no de los cerdos ucranianos, si no de los cerdos yanquis directamente:


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Vá por el chinito de MIELDA........


----------



## risto mejido (10 Ago 2022)

pues podrian los rusos dar misilacos a los sirios para la base de al tanf en siria, que hay 1000 soldados americanos a ver si asi se enteran de las consecuencias


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Los propagandistas rusos, ya no saben ni que decir, un ejemplo es en RT Margarita Simonyan que suelta en la misma frase que ha sido un accidente por manejo de munición y afirmando que esta vez se ha pasado Ucrania atacando Crimea (recordemos que Crimea también está invadida).

Son pateticos.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vá por el chinito de MIELDA........


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Tras su dosis de cocaína literalmente ha dicho que Ucrania ha cruzado una “línea roja” con su ataque en Crimea.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> pues podrian los rusos dar misilacos a los sirios para la base de al tanf en siria, que hay 1000 soldados americanos a ver si asi se enteran de las consecuencias



Ese es el punto, Chakotay. Un ataque al nido de ratas de Tanf si provocaria un bombardeo masivo de toda Siria, sin embargo, el Monje se tienta la ropa si los propios yanquis atacan Crimea, un Alejandro no es un Kutuzov.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Desde Crimea con amor: probablemente una de las mejores fotografías de este verano.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Acabo de llamar al supermercado del Corte Inglés, por un pedido que quería hacer. Quería pedir entre otras cosas, bastantes unidades de un producto de Coca cola y me ha extrañado que llevan una semana agotadas. Pregunto antes de hacer el pedido y la persona que me ha atendido me ha dicho que el proveedor ya no les sirve porque por la guerra de Ucrania ya no tienen plástico para las botellas. Le he preguntado si en otro centro cercano de ellos mismos tienen porque sale stock, pero me ha dicho que les pregunte pero que lo normal es que no porque ya no les sirven. Llamo y les quedan solo seis  En Alcampo, igual, agotadas. Cuantos productos estarán en la misma situación, sobre las botellas de vidrio ya se habló en su día. Y cuantas empresas tendrán que parar su producción por este motivo, porque si no tienes plástico y vidrio para embotellar....o es demasiado caro para que te compense....



Ahora resulta que todo viene de Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ahora resulta que todo viene de Ucrania.



Sobre todo los hijos de puta.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas de la 93.a Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania destruyen una formación de BMP rusos


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Esta pieza era inevitable: muestra que las exportaciones de granos de Ucrania a través del Mar Negro van a todas partes menos a África. ¡No es de extrañar! África y el hambre nunca fueron una preocupación para aquellos que lloraban tan fuerte y señalaban con el dedo a Rusia por "matar de hambre a África".


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

La cosecha de ayer (faltan las posibles bajas de Crimea que no serán pocas)

Uno de los mejores días. Quizá sea una recopilación de varios días pero es igual. Como dicen por aqui "estos no llegan a los Pirineos"  






Actualizado:


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Como trollean a los rusos.....


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (10 Ago 2022)

Aun quedan anglos lúcidos, aunque son de otra época con más instrucción y cultura general:









El martes de los famosos, en imágenes


Roger Waters ha recibido un sinfín de críticas tras incluir a Joe Biden en un segmento de sus conciertos en los que enumera a unos cuantos...




www.elmundo.es





Roger Waters ha recibido un sinfín de críticas tras incluir a Joe Biden en un segmento de sus conciertos en los que enumera a unos cuantos "criminales de guerra". "Bueno, es Biden el que ha encendido el fuego en Ucrania. Para empezar, eso es un crimen terrible. ¿Por qué Estados Unidos no ha animado a Zelenski a negociar? Nos podríamos haber ahorrado esta horrible, cruenta guerra, que ha matado a... ¿Cuántos rusos?", ha argumentado Waters en su última entrevista a la CNN.


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la TVE han dicho que pasear el sable, no estaba programado, pero yo lo dudo, seguro que Felipe VI recibio ordenes de la Moncloa de no levantarse.
> 
> PD- Lo logico es levantarse y el rey no se juega el trono actuando de manera unilateral, el obedece las ordenes del gobierno de turno.



Aquí le tiene que quedar claro a los panchitos, que el único sable que se pasea es es del nuestra Antonia, para mayor gloria y vicio de la Von Der Layen


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Aquí la colilla...


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

es que los himars


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

* La Gen Z ES la "civilización" occidental, nacida del liberalismo. *
_*Algunos soñadores, en tiempos pasados, se preguntaban cómo sería el mundo de feliz
si los niños estuvieran a cargo. Pues bien, los niños ESTÁN al mando: una generación
de inmaduros intelectuales, morales y culturales, con mentalidad absoluta de dibujos 
animados de sábado por la mañana, de buenos contra malos, con derechos y demanda
de satisfacción inmediata.
A los niños les encanta ir a los locales de comida rápida -todo frito, colorido, juguetes, 
muchas patatas fritas y salsas azucaradas por todas partes-, así convirtieron su cultura 
en una McCultura. Engorda sin llenar, mucho color, pero sin sentido, y lo que no les gusta*_
* tiene que ser destruido.*

De un comentario en el blog de Martyanov; una síntesis del Occidente actual.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * La Gen Z ES la "civilización" occidental, nacida del liberalismo. *
> _*Algunos soñadores, en tiempos pasados, se preguntaban cómo sería el mundo de feliz
> si los niños estuvieran a cargo. Pues bien, los niños ESTÁN al mando: una generación
> de inmaduros intelectuales, morales y culturales, con mentalidad absoluta de dibujos
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible. Una sociedad infantil, con todas las letras. ¿Qué es la cultura de la cancelación sino infantilismo? Pretenden que el mundo se adapte a ellos porque se consideran el centro de todo, se comportan como niños.


----------



## John Nash (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sinjar (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Dedicado a la rata @rejon



¡Honor!


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo si pienso que ha sido un ataque a la base de Crimea, pero no de los cerdos ucranianos, si no de los cerdos yanquis directamente:



No lo creo, los misiles o los drones no se ven en ningun video. Ademas hubieran sido detectados por las defensas.

Es mucho más facil para ellos comprar a alguien o simplemente utilizar alguno de los activos que tienen en nomina hace años. Al no estar en guerra, los rusos no se toman demasiado en serio la seguridad. De hecho cruzan hacia rusia miles de refugiados de la zona occidental, hasta hace nada tenian reuniones con los militares de los socios etc..etc.... Esto al 70% es sabotaje, y el 30% cagada , se han visto videos donde son casi suicidas en el trato con las municiones. Ellos y los ucranianos.

Parte de los exministros rusos, ya con putin no hablo de la época de Yelsin, son claramente prooccidentales, incluso algun ministro actual posiblemente este en nomina.


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

Quedan 42 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No lo creo, los misiles o los drones no se ven en ningun video. Ademas hubieran sido detectados por las defensas.
> 
> Es mucho más facil para ellos comprar a alguien o simplemente utilizar alguno de los activos que tienen en nomina hace años. Al no estar en guerra, los rusos no se toman demasiado en serio la seguridad. De hecho cruzan hacia rusia miles de refugiados de la zona occidental, hasta hace nada tenian reuniones con los militares de los socios etc..etc.... Esto al 70% es sabotaje, y el 30% cagada , se han visto videos donde son casi suicidas en el trato con las municiones. Ellos y los ucranianos.
> 
> Parte de los exministros rusos, ya con putin no hablo de la época de Yelsin, son claramente prooccidentales, incluso algun ministro actual posiblemente este en nomina.



Tiene demasiada entidad para ser un fulano con C4, yo apostaria por un HARPOON oculto en un puto barquito de los del trigo, o directamente desde un navio yanqui. La blandura del Monje empieza a jorobarme, hay que prescindir de escrúpulos morales y arrasar hasta los cimientos, empezando por la rata @rejon.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> es que los himars



deja de trollear el hilo muestra respeto


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> deja de trollear el hilo muestra respeto



hahaha si le estoy dando calidad al hilo, follarrusos hijo de puta


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> hahaha si le estoy dando calidad al hilo, follarrusos hijo de puta



¿Porque no vais la rata @rejon y tu, os buscais un hotel y os dais por culo bajo el retrato de Biden?


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

Vas en viaje oficial a un país en guerra, "invadido", masacrado por las "hordas turcochinas" donde muere todos los días cantidad de gente... pero eso no quita para que te montes un fiestuqui y a saber que hicieron por la noche en Kiev la nuit. 

Todo bien documentado por los servicios secretos de varios países amigos.

Si es que...


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente, que ahora toca desconectar la central nuclear
de Zaporizhia de los mercados eléctricos europeos...¿Caldo? Dos tazas...


_* Al parecer, Rosatom ha tomado el control total de la central nuclear de Zaporizhia. 
Energoatom informa que Zaporizhia cortará la interconexión a la red ucraniana/europea
y en su lugar se resincronizará y conectará a la red rusa que ahora alimenta a Crimea 
y al Donbas. Supongo que eso significa que todas las zonas controladas por Rusia 
ahora se alimentarán de/conectarán a la red de Zaporizhia/Rusia. Además, el resto 
de Ucrania que todavía está en la red ucraniana/europea ya no puede alimentarse 
de Zaporizhia ni conectarse a ella o a cualquier red que alimente. Ucrania cortó su 
sistema de la red rusa y cambió a la red europea justo después de que los rusos 
hicieran su movimiento en marzo.

Dos mensajes de Telegram de anoche y esta mañana
*_
* Ucrania se queja de que la Federación Rusa ha iniciado el proceso de conexión
de la ZNPP al sistema eléctrico ruso con preparativos paralelos para desconectar 
la ZNPP del sistema eléctrico ucraniano, que representa hasta el 20% de toda la 
generación en Ucrania.*

Boris Rozhin
t.me/swodki/145892


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

@ZHU DE 


> ¿Porque no vais la rata @rejon y tu, os buscais un hotel y os dais por culo bajo el retrato de Biden?



Furcia comunista, por qué no te vas a la cuneta con todos los guarros hijos de puta de este hilo y así ahorráis trabajo?


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Y esto es una visita cordial. Se harán visitas scriptadas si vuestros bots siguen metiendo mierda en el foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> 
> 
> Furcia comunista, por qué no te vas a la cuneta con todos los guarros hijos de puta de este hilo y así ahorráis trabajo?



Porque primero tenemos que irnos a cagar encima del Valle de los Caidos por Satanas y por Mierdaña.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tanto va el cantaro a la fuente, que ahora toca desconectar la central nuclear
> de Zaporizhia de los mercados eléctricos europeos...¿Caldo? Dos tazas...
> 
> 
> ...



Más vale tarde que nunca. Joder se comprende que lleve un tiempo, pero estan en la central hace más de 3 meses. Regalarle electricidad al enemigo no tiene sentido alguno.


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

Cada vez que tocas el acelerador son tres litros.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tiene demasiada entidad para ser un fulano con C4, yo apostaria por un HARPOON oculto en un puto barquito de los del trigo, o directamente desde un navio yanqui. La blandura del Monje empieza a jorobarme, hay que prescindir de escrúpulos morales y arrasar hasta los cimientos, empezando por la rata @rejon.



Un fulano con acceso a zonas sensibles hace daño donde no llega un bombardeo. Hoy en dia cualquier objeto puede ser una bomba programable casi imposible de distinguir sin desmontarlo. Donde habria que sacrificar mucho un topo hace el trabajo , lo jodido es comprarte al topo. Pero no nos engañemos Rusia ha estado abierta a los anglos 30 años. Tienen gente dentro y mucha.

Lo que se ven no son multiples misiles, es munición explotando despues de una explosión inicial.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Porque primero tenemos que irnos a cagar encima del Valle de los Caidos por Satanas y por Mierdaña.



Ya has abierto el asador de perros en San Sebastián?

comida lica lica


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Llevo bastantes días desconectado de burbuja y más en concreto de este hilo de la guerra, viene bien para coger distancia y evitar pensar con el estómago.
> 
> Vuelvo a entrar por el final y veo que tus comentarios siguen igual. Me fijo sobre todo en ellos porque no te tengo por un troll de la OTAN, y siempre te he tenido por persona inteligente, por eso me llama la atención que no seas capaz de coger distancia, igual es que hay algo personal.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en que esta guerra muy mal disfrazada de "Operación especial de desnazificación" en realidad es una guerra de conquista de recursos naturales. Rusia es la nación con los mayores del mundo y pretende tener más, la invasión no es más que imperialismo y expansionismo ruso decimonónico.

Esta guerra no acabará mientras Biden (dudo que sea reelegido) y Putin (no sabemos si aguantará más que Biden) estén al frente de sus respectivos países. La guerra es un empeño personal de Putin y también creo que hay una evidente animadversión entre este y Biden, es decir, que este último también podría haberlo hecho mejor para evitar el conflicto, como por ejemplo haber hablado directamente con Putin cuando EEUU tenía evidencias de que se iba a producir la invasión. Personalmente creo que ni antes, ni a día de hoy nadie se plantea en meter a Ucrania en la OTAN y el acceso a la UE va para largo.

Lo preocupante es que Rusia ahora mismo ni sabe ni puede acabar con la guerra, y eso es un problema enorme, puesto que el trabajo esperable de occidente es subir cada vez más y más la factura de la invasión hasta que "algo pase". Las presiones en Rusia cada vez van a ser mayores.

Por supuesto que hay intereses de terceros en el conflicto, ni EEUU ni China desean que el conflicto acabe, más que nada porque les beneficia económica y militarmente. Hay un mandamiento no escrito que dice "Nunca seas el campo de batalla de intereses extranjeros", y ahora mismo Europa y Rusia lo están siendo.

La invasión ha sido un error descomunal, pero la arrogancia y soberbia de Putin le hacen incapaz de reconocerlo. Estos líderes mesiánicos solo tiran pa'lante, sin importarles destruir o matar a su propia nación.

Respecto a mi posicionamiento, reconozco que era más neutral al inico de la guerra, pero se me hace imposible justificar 200.000 soldados muertos a los que se deshumaniza llamándolos nazis, la destrucción de ciudades enteras y el robo descarado de recursos naturales y territorio.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un fulano con acceso a zonas sensibles hace daño donde no llega un bombardeo. Hoy en dia cualquier objeto puede ser una bomba programable casi imposible de distinguir sin desmontarlo. Donde habria que sacrificar mucho un topo hace el trabajo , lo jodido es comprarte al topo. Pero no nos engañemos Rusia ha estado abierta a los anglos 30 años. Tienen gente dentro y mucha.
> 
> Lo que se ven no son multiples misiles, es munición explotando despues de una explosión inicial.



Pues peor me lo pone, si después de tanto tiempo no ha hecho una purga en condiciones, van a ganar lo que ganó Clavijo. No es de recibo que saboteen todo un aerodromo militar por las buenas, ¿que coño hace el KGB? ¿O se amaricono cuando le cambiaron el nombre por Federación de Santos Buenistas?


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

La ola de calor no respeta ni a los arábicos.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> utin le hacen incapaz de reconocerlo. Estos líderes mesiánicos solo tiran pa'lante, sin importarles destruir o matar a su propia nación.
> 
> Respecto a mi posicionamiento, reconozco que era más neutral al inico de la guerra, *pero se me hace imposible justificar 200.000 soldados muertos a los que se deshumaniza llamándolos nazis*, la destrucción de ciudades enteras y el robo descarado de recursos naturales y territorio.



A ellos y a tí, NAZI de mierda.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Y esto es una visita cordial. Se harán visitas scriptadas si vuestros bots siguen metiendo mierda en el foro.



Mira subnormal si quieres guerra la vas a tener... ¿Por qué los guarros otánistas sóis tan bocazas y a la hora de la verdad lloráis como maricas?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ya has abierto el asador de perros en San Sebastián?
> 
> comida lica lica



Lo de comer mierda os lo dejo a vosotros, muertos de hambre.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Mira subnormal si quieres guerra la vas a tener... ¿Por qué los guarros otánistas sóis tan bocazas y a la hora de la verdad lloráis como maricas?



Furcia bigotuda te presento al matafurcias






imagínatelo retorciéndose en tu sucio coño apestoso chillando como una furcia gorrina

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Me considero una persona tolerante y respetousa, pero no soporto el aire de superiodad moral y ética de los nórdicos. A veces, por cuestiones profesionales, he tenido y tengo encuentros con ellos, concretamente los noruegos y en menor medida los finlandeses, y ese tufillo condescendiente con el que a veces te observan, hace que tengas que templar los nervios y tragar para no soltarle un barrabasada.
> Recuerdo hace unos años en un parque de Copenhague, a un grupo de chavales haciendo un juego que consistía en algo parecido al juego del pañuelo. En cada carrera cada uno que perdía se tenía que tomar una lata de cerveza de golpe. Alrededor había unos mendigos, rumanos no recuerdo bien extranjeros eran, que cuando los chavales daneses finalizaban la cerveza tiraban la lata al suelo y los rumanos las recogían, supongo que les darían luego en alguna chatarrería dinero por ellas, no sé. Pues bien, los imbéciles estos para burlarse empezaban a darle patadas a las latas para que los rumanos tuviesen que estar detrás de ellos, o bien las arrojaban a un fuente. Ver el ejercicio de humillación a que sometían estos seres de la luz a esta gente daban ganas de...
> Y luego los ves, y son incapaces de venir medianamente vestidos de forma correcta a una cena o reunión, o devoran los platos de jamón como si les fuese la vida en ello sin dejar ni la muestra para probar. Y como esas, otras. En fin...



Si que sean condescendiente con usted le producen arcadas, le recomiendo que evite todo lo posbile en tratar con franceses.

No es solo cosa de Noruegos, todos los "germanos" suelen ser mentes que piensan de forma "lógica", pero tienen una parte "bárbara e inhumana" que los hace especialmente hostiables en determinadas situaciones.


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

*La incómoda pregunta de un niño a Macron: "¿Qué tal la torta que te dieron?"*


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Para tercer mundo vuestra puta España, que debe hasta de callarse.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Mira subnormal si quieres guerra la vas a tener... ¿Por qué los guarros otánistas sóis tan bocazas y a la hora de la verdad lloráis como maricas?



No veo a quien respondes, pero la mejor guerra con estos que insultan o hacen montajes sadicos es el ignore. No te cansas les jodes y el hilo se mantiene limpio.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

El Glorioso Ejercito Popular de Liberación sigue cercando Formosa, mientras tanto ¿que hace vuestra cochambrosa Septima Flota? irse de putas a Tokio.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En Europa no estamos preocupados por tener la calefacción este invierno unos grados más alta o más baja, por mucho que el gobierno repita ese mantra para que parezca que la gente se queja de vicio y que hay que dar más ayuda económica y armas a Ucrania porque ellos están peor (como han estado otros paises que no han importado a Europa porque no le interesaban a EEUU)
> 
> A la gente le preocupa que pueda haber muchas más restricciones, por ejemplo ayer ya se hablaba de bajar los límites de velocidad en carretera para que los consumos de gasolina sean menores....La gasolina ya está a niveles muy altos aunque las últimas dos semanas haya bajado algo, pero pensar en tener que bajar hasta los límites de velocidad, es porque presuponen que volverá a aumentar. Con los niveles actuales de electricidad y del coste de la gasolina, supone que todos los productos suben de precio (Ya han subido entre un 15% y un 30% muchos de ellos) y cuanto más cueste el transporte por la subida de combustible, más costará todo. Ya hay granjas de reses que sacrifican a sus animales porque no pueden permitirse alimentarlos a ese coste, granjas de pollos que cierran porque las cuentas no les salen. No supondrá desabesticimiento, pero si el aumento de precios o que lleguen (como ya están haciendo los pollos) desde paises donde las medidas de seguridad alimentaria son menos rigurosas. Y ya no hablemos de todas esas granjas que cierren y ya no podrán volver a abrir, porque son muchos puestos de trabajo.
> 
> ...



Insistir en la globalización conlleva a la escasez e inflación, puesto que cada vez hay más y más demanda de productos y los recursos son limitados. No se puede estar eternamente confinando a la población mundial debido a una pandemia.

La desglobalización conlleva a la escasez e inflación, puesto que la producción local está sujeta a la limitada disponibilidad y a los cuellos de botella.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

¿Quienes os ocupareis? ¿Una momia sifilitica y sus putitas desde las orgias de maricones de Amsterdam?


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

*La opinión pública difiere de la publicada (Correa dixit)

En Alemania y España, el 54% de los encuestados desaprueba la política de sanciones contra Rusia*, el 34% y el 35% la apoyan, respectivamente.

En el Reino Unido, el 47% se opone a las sanciones antirrusas en un contexto de inflación récord, y el 38% las apoya.


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dedicado al chinito de MIELDA.......



Hay un incómodo silencio por parte de Rusia en esto. ¿Va a ser verdd que ha sido un accidente porque estabran trajinando con cosas peligrosas?


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Consecuencias de la llegada a PGT Kushugum (cerca de las afueras de Zaporizhia).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Se informa de las llegadas a las regiones de Vinnitsa y Kirovograd. Un poco antes, se informó de ataques cerca de Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

A Rusia le viene muy bien que no quede ni un solo habitante en el Dombas y Lugansk. Por un lado va a repoblar con población autóctona rusa mientras liquida a los ucranianos (rusos o no). Así se puede inventar la historia que le de la gana sin que nadie le contradiga.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Los habitantes de la región de Zaporizhzhya apoyan la adhesión a Rusia

El Instituto Republicano de Investigación Política y Sociológica de Crimea (RIPSI) realiza regularmente encuestas de opinión entre los residentes de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.

En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las encuestas se realizan en Melitopol, Berdyansk, Energodar, Chernigovka, Tokmak y otras ciudades y pueblos.

El tema principal de la encuesta es
Actitud ante el futuro referéndum sobre la incorporación a la Federación Rusa en nuestra región.

La mayoría de los ciudadanos de la región de Zaporizhzhya están dispuestos a participar en las votaciones y apoyan la adhesión a Rusia.

¿Cuántos de los residentes de la región entrevistados están dispuestos a participar en el referéndum, si se celebrara en un futuro próximo?

Junio 2022 69%
Agosto 2022 77%.

¿Cuántos residentes entre los que están dispuestos a participar en el referéndum apoyan la incorporación de la región de Zaporizhzhia a Rusia?

Junio 2022 63%
Agosto 2022 82%.

¿Cuántos residentes entre los que están dispuestos a participar en el referéndum querrían dejar la región de Zaporizhzhia como parte de Ucrania?

Junio 2022 11%
Agosto 2022 3%

Además del futuro del referéndum, la encuesta también aborda la ciudadanía de la RF y el voluntariado

¿Cuántos encuestados tienen una actitud positiva hacia el hecho de que los residentes de la región de Zaporizhzhya tengan la oportunidad de obtener el pasaporte y la ciudadanía rusos?

Junio 2022 66%
Agosto 2022 78%

¿Cuántos residentes consideran esencial la ayuda que los voluntarios prestan a los habitantes de la región de Zaporizhzhya?

Junio de 2022 45%
Agosto 2022 61%

En la encuesta participaron 1000 habitantes de la región de Zaporizhzhya. La muestra es una cuota por sexo y edad. El 73% de los encuestados vive en ciudades, el 27% en el medio rural. Las encuestas se realizaron mediante llamadas telefónicas. El margen de error de la encuesta es del 2,1%.

RIPSI sigue vigilando la dinámica de la opinión pública en el territorio de las regiones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Korban expresó la situación real en Ucrania al declarar públicamente que la Oficina del Presidente estaba creando una ilusión_de engaño en Ucrania sobre la situación en el frente. El comandante en jefe de las AFU lleva mucho tiempo sugiriendo la retirada de las tropas de Donbás y la concentración en la defensa de las ciudades estratégicas, ahorrando el ejército y los equipos ucranianos. Sólo en el bucle de Severodonetsk, las AFU perdieron 9.000 muertos y varias decenas de miles de heridos, más de dos mil piezas de equipo pesado y varias docenas de aviones. Todo esto será necesario en el futuro cuando comience la batalla por Odessa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Otia, como España, pero en España lo teneis facil, con traeros a Nigeria al completo, ya haceis cupo.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *La opinión pública difiere de la publicada (Correa dixit)
> 
> En Alemania y España, el 54% de los encuestados desaprueba la política de sanciones contra Rusia*, el 34% y el 35% la apoyan, respectivamente.
> 
> En el Reino Unido, el 47% se opone a las sanciones antirrusas en un contexto de inflación récord, y el 38% las apoya.



Y eso a pesar de la enorme campaña mediática. En condiciones normales, la guerra les importaría un pimiento, ni sanciones ni hostias en vinagre, es un asunto entre ruskis y ucros y pista. Que lo resuelvan ellos mismos


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Espera la tuya, vete buscando cartones y un carrito de Mercadona, los vas a necesitar.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Bienvenido a la realidad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





"Creímos hasta el final que el suministro de gas para nosotros no se detendría porque lo pagamos en dólares... Pensamos que todo era una broma", el director de la empresa Bulgangaz, Lyudmil Yotsov, sobre la carta oficial de Gazprom Export sobre el pago del gas ruso en rublos #CITATADNYA​​







Газ-Батюшка


@papagaz - ведущий канал про нефтегазовую отрасль. Инсайды, аналитика, новости фондового рынка. Есть вопросы, предложения и инсайды? Пишите на @gazpapa22




t.me



​​


----------



## Teuro (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ellos y a tí, NAZI de mierda.



Querido "Zhu de", tómese el Sintrom y no se exalte tanto, no vaya a ser que no le haga efecto, además hace mucho calor y no se si se habrá tomado la tensión hoy.

Evite insultarme y sea educado, no soy ningún nazi ni nada que le parezca.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Con razón los ucranianos del Donbass huyen hacia Rusia y las Repúblicas


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Querido "Zhu de", tómese el Sintrom y no se exalte tanto, no vaya a ser que no le haga efecto, además hace mucho calor y no se si se habrá tomado la tensión hoy.
> 
> Evite insultarme y sea educado, no soy ningún nazi ni nada que le parezca.



Estoy mucho mejor que todos los niños ratas de este foro de mierda, el que apoya a los nazis, es un nazi, punto.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Pasechnik dijo que era probable que la ciudad de Popasna no se reconstruya debido a la destrucción. La ciudad de 20.000 habitantes en la RNL, que el PMA ha convertido en una especie de Verdún en un intento de detener la ofensiva. Está plagado de trincheras, caminos de mensajes a lo largo de toda su longitud. Numerosas reservas de la AFU se afanaron allí durante todo el tiempo que pudieron. Nuestro amigo, que había asaltado el asentamiento de principio a fin, informó por boca de un prisionero que había un comandante de Aydar en el puesto de avanzada de 30 hombres. El resto de los apéndices llegaron al frente hace tres días. De todos ellos, sólo 8 hombres permanecieron como prisioneros de guerra. Por ejemplo, las unidades de Zhytomyr Terrbat (en ese momento no podían ser enviadas al frente por ley, pero un hecho es un hecho), de nuevo a partir del testimonio de los prisioneros, lucharon durante 2 días. Luego se fueron.
Así que a todo lo anterior. La población de los oblasts del este necesita definitivamente proteger su vida por sí misma. El WFU no saldrá al campo. Lo entienden todo y no tendrán en cuenta tus deseos para la vida y el hogar. Pero me parece que las mismas regiones occidentales, en caso de problemas, harán cualquier cosa con el fin de preservar su "mazanka y jardín junto a la cabaña", mientras que para ellos permanecerá como rusos "shkidnyakov".
Recuerdo que hubo una inundación en el oeste de Ucrania en los años 00 y Donbas dejó todo para ayudar a la gente, pero en 14 no impidió que la gente de Ucrania occidental para rasgar Donets y Luhansk oblast con furia. Tal es el caso.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Con razón los ucranianos del Donbass huyen hacia Rusia y las Repúblicas



Por esos muchos ucranianos se han largado. Un país sin ley, ahora es un sitio peligroso


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

La sesión informativa matutina del Ministerio de Defensa. 10.08.2022

Cabe señalar que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso decidió desarrollar la histeria en los medios sociales ucranianos quejándose de las enormes pérdidas de la 56ª Brigada cerca de Peski, afirmando que hasta ahora la brigada ha perdido hasta el 70% de su personal muerto y herido y se ha vuelto inoperable ya que los supervivientes se niegan a ir a las posiciones donde son machacados por la artillería rusa y la artillería de las AFU no puede proporcionar una cobertura adecuada.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

La República Popular de Donetsk ha estado contando las llegadas desde las posiciones ucranianas desde la mañana. La artillería de 155 mm de la "OTAN" está funcionando, entre otras cosas. Varias personas resultaron heridas en el bombardeo del distrito de Kiev de Donetsk. Hay víctimas mortales en el distrito de Kuibyshev y en Zaitsevo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

_Y aquí Carapolla..._

El alcalde de Madrid promete a Kiev ayudar a deportar a los refugiados ucranianos al frente

El alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, en una conversación con "Vitali Klitschko" (Vovan y Lexus) dijo que "se necesitan más luchadores para participar en la lucha contra Rusia".

- No deberían descansar en las playas de España. Su tarea ahora es morir en el campo de batalla.
- Sí.
- ¿Puede Madrid ayudarnos con la deportación de hombres con ciudadanía ucraniana a Ucrania?
- Por supuesto, creo que no es un problema. Madrid apoya el envío de ucranianos a Ucrania para luchar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Ataques con misiles en Ucrania: explosiones en las regiones de Vinnitsa y Kirovograd, alarmas antiaéreas en varias regiones









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Subprime dijo:


> EEUU, tiene en su inventario, varios Su-27 y Mig 29, que compro, si no me equivoco a Moldavia, y han sido utilizados, para mil pruebas. Adaptar los aviones Ucranianos, para lanzar por ejemplo *AGM-88 HARM* , debe haber sido relativamente sencillo, un paquete de actualizacion y listo. Comento esto por las dudas que hay, de como van a lanzar los misiles Antiradar, que les han sido entregados a Ucrania.
> 
> De todas Maneras, para comprender, como actuan los rusos, estos creen que todavia estan en los 90, estos 30 ultimos años no han pasado para ellos.



Los fanboys de uno y otro lado que pululais por el hilo sois lo mas tonto sin duda que he visto en burbuja en muchos años ... Espera, que vienen los misiles AGM-88-HARM antiradar que son tecnologia conocida desde hace mucho y Rusia dispone de los suyos. Esto obliga a encender y a apagar los radares por periodos para evitar la localización y poco más. Además al lanzarse desde aviones significa que el avión tiene que evitar a su vez ser detectado y derribado. Veremos hasta donde llega esto pero en principio y como punto uno no es un arma mágica ... Los rusos tienen sus propias versiones y hay contracticas.


vettonio dijo:


> *La opinión pública difiere de la publicada (Correa dixit)
> 
> En Alemania y España, el 54% de los encuestados desaprueba la política de sanciones contra Rusia*, el 34% y el 35% la apoyan, respectivamente.
> 
> En el Reino Unido, el 47% se opone a las sanciones antirrusas en un contexto de inflación récord, y el 38% las apoya.



Lo de la inflación ya no tiene remedio y los precios dudo que bajen así que puesto que el problema ya no tiene solución la pregunta es si se merecen o no la horca los que han condenado a un par de generaciones a la misería. La realidad es que queramos o no Europa se quedo sin energía barata y pronto todo sus sectores productivos lo notaran ... Y mira que digo veces y veces jodete Putín pero es que no hay manera de que eso me consuele.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y aquí Carapolla..._
> 
> El alcalde de Madrid promete a Kiev ayudar a deportar a los refugiados ucranianos al frente
> 
> ...



Y no le dejan ir de voluntarias ahora que se va a quedar sin alcaldia por ser un puto cagao ....???


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

El enemigo ataca Horlivka. Casas destruidas y un civil muerto en el asentamiento de Zaitsevo...
▪ En la propia Horlivka, los militantes ucranianos destruyeron una casa de la cooperativa Krykotzhnyk dacha (en la foto), según el alcalde de Horlivka, Ivan Prikhodko.
▪ El edificio administrativo del asentamiento de Zaitsevo sufrió daños.
▪ En el asentamiento de Golmovsky, los edificios residenciales de la calle Selidovskaya sufrieron daños. Se sigue informando de las consecuencias de los bombardeos en Horlivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Rusia le viene muy bien que no quede ni un solo habitante en el Dombas y Lugansk. Por un lado va a repoblar con población autóctona rusa mientras liquida a los ucranianos (rusos o no). Así se puede inventar la historia que le de la gana sin que nadie le contradiga.



Esas regiones llevan luchando contra Kiev desde que los occidentales montaron un golpe de estado. Putin de hecho ni les reconocio la independencia, y por lo contrario firmo los acuerdos de Minsk que los volvia a meter en Ucrania con una "autonomia" menor que cualquiera de las nuestras. Pero los occidentales no cumplieron.

No necesitan por tanto cambiar la población, de hecho el exodo es desde la zona "ucraniana" a la independiente. Las cosas como son.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pues lo tuvieron más fácil que ninguno ... Ahhh espera, que cada vez que LePen compite en la segunda vuelta todos los partidos, todos los medios y todos las instituciones de la UE hacen campaña contra ella ... Pués eso parece que es democracia y que hay que disfrutarlo. Espero no morirme sin ver desaparecer a la UE como institución o al menos que nos echen de la UE.

En nuestra democracia esta la cosa mucho peor. No hay ningún partido que se oponga aunque sea de boquilla a esto ... Simplemente es que no es decisión interna, esto ha venido impuesto desde otros ambitos y sólo por eso motivo a mi no me gusta. España perdiendo su soberania.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

*La destrucción del puente de Crimea es una medida necesaria - El general terrorista Marchenko confirmó que la decisión de Rusia de lanzar una operación contra el Bandarstadt ucraniano fue correcta*

"Liberaremos Crimea militarmente. Crimea es Ucrania, es nuestra tierra, nuestra gente está allí. Nadie ha dado a Rusia el derecho de venir, tomar un pedazo de tierra y decir 'esto es mío'. Recuperaremos Crimea, al igual que recuperaremos Kherson, Luhansk y Donetsk", dijo el yonqui de uniforme, dijo el drogadicto en uniforme, cuyos subordinados se movilizan por miles en toda la línea del frente, mientras se prepara en una acogedora oficina para enviar nuevas multitudes de ucranianos a la matanza.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

La República Popular de Donetsk ha liberado cerca de la mitad de su territorio con el apoyo del ejército ruso y las fuerzas del LNR.

Denys Pushylin, líder de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk, dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Insistir en la globalización conlleva a la escasez e inflación, puesto que cada vez hay más y más demanda de productos y los recursos son limitados. No se puede estar eternamente confinando a la población mundial debido a una pandemia.
> 
> La desglobalización conlleva a la escasez e inflación, puesto que la producción local está sujeta a la limitada disponibilidad y a los cuellos de botella.



No es la "globalización" es una crisis ciclica del capitalismo. Solo que a escala global, todos somos capitalistas ahora, salvo 4 paises que son el 1% de la población mundial.

El capitalismo es así, consume hasta que desborda y luego guerra. Con la reconstrucción tiene unas decadas buenas donde parece que funciona y todo.

Jaja veo las noticias y me parto, al final el visionario era Kim que apagaba las farolas. El comunismo es oscuridad y bla bla bla bla......No nos queda nada por ver. O quizas solo si lo iluminamos con linterna a manivela


----------



## Peineto (10 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bienvenido a la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta banda de imbéciles no saben en qué mundo viven, aunque el populacho no les va a la zaga, sino que los supera.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Asalto al bastión de las AFU en Avdiivka: la 1ª Brigada de Slavyansk destroza los bastiones enemigos

La defensa enemiga en la dirección de Avdiivka está a punto de estallar. Los soldados de la 1ª Brigada de Slavyansk de la DNR están rompiendo productivamente las defensas de los nazis ucranianos, el fuego está siendo infligido por obuses de 100 mm MT-12 (Rapira). Los artilleros ayudan a las unidades de asalto a avanzar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y aquí Carapolla..._
> 
> El alcalde de Madrid promete a Kiev ayudar a deportar a los refugiados ucranianos al frente
> 
> ...



¿"Madrid"? ¿La ciudad? ¿Una alcaldía tiene esa potestad? Ya me extraña que una autonomía pueda dar ese apoyo, pero ¿una ciudad? ¿qué tipo de retorcimientos están haciendo del derecho internacional? Virgen santa.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Ago 2022)

*Rusia solicita una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para abordar los ataques de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie*

Tras estos ataques, el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica advirtió que el riesgo de una posible catástrofe nuclear es "muy real".

El representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitri Polianski, confirmó este miércoles que el país solicitó convocar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad del organismo para abordar los ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie perpetrados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recientemente.
"Las provocaciones ucranianas no se deben ocultar al público en general", escribió en su canal de Telegram.

Polianski difundió el mensaje en respuesta a una publicación de RIA Novosti en la que, citando a una fuente del Consejo, reportaba que Rusia había solicitado que la reunión sea convocada para el 11 de agosto. Asimismo, la fuente indicó que Rusia quiere que el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, asista a la reunión.


La semana pasada, las autoridades de la ciudad de Energodar denunciaron varios ataques contra la planta y los atribuyeron a las fuerzas ucranianas. El director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica, Rafael Grossi, declaró el pasado sábado que la institución está "extremadamente preocupada" por los ataques registrados cerca de la central y al mismo tiempo advirtió que el riesgo de una posible catástrofe nuclear es "muy real".

Por su parte, el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitri Peskov, declaró este lunes que los ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie amenazan con "consecuencias catastróficas para un vasto territorio", incluida Europa.


----------



## El Exterminador (10 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A Rusia le viene muy bien que no quede ni un solo habitante en el Dombas y Lugansk. Por un lado va a repoblar con población autóctona rusa mientras liquida a los ucranianos (rusos o no). Así se puede inventar la historia que le de la gana sin que nadie le contradiga.



Fijate tu, es lo que lleva haciendo kiev desde 2014, cargarse a todo ruso étnico y Ucraniano no nacionalista en el dombas...lamentablemente los rusos están exterminando minuciosamente a todo nazi


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Inspección de los daños en el puente de Kakhovka tras las recientes llegadas. El puente está intacto pero hay agujeros en el pavimento.
Las afirmaciones de que el puente está fuera de servicio son falsas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Qué alegría, qué alboroto, otro rusito piloto




Mas allá de la ideología o ideas de cada uno, habíamos convenido en no convertir el hilo en un sitio gore. La falta de respeto con los muertos (de cualquier bando) es una imbecilidad y demuestra falta absoluta de humanidad.

Cada muerto en esta guerra es un muerto injusto que no debió morir. Respetémoslos.

Si te fijas asakopato, no hay gente poniendo o regodeándose con cadáveres ucranianos. Se más respetuoso y humano.

Si vas a poner imágenes de ese tipo, hazlo con el SPOILER.

Además, una cosa es participar y otra trolear. Si vas a trolear al final te van a pasar todos al ignore y te vas a aburrir mucho.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Mas allá de la ideología o ideas de cada uno, habíamos convenido en no convertir el hilo en un sitio gore. La falta de respeto con los muertos (de cualquier bando) es una imbecilidad y demuestra falta absoluta de humanidad.
> 
> Cada muerto en esta guerra es un muerto injusto que no debió morir. Respetémoslos.
> 
> ...



Maricón hijo de puta. Fuera las furcias putinejas de nuestro hilo y fuera el flooder de carratrancas o esto será la guerra total. OS VAMOS A REVENTAR. No tendréis ni un segundo de paz en el foro.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Rosgvardiya identifica y destruye a los operadores de drones ucranianos

Al realizar un reconocimiento electrónico en la república popular de Luhansk, el Servicio de Guardia ruso ha detectado la ubicación de 39 operadores de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados del enemigo. Tras ser alcanzados por el fuego de artillería, los objetivos cesaron su actividad.

Los morteros de Rosgvardiya también mostraron un alto rendimiento: realizaron 35 misiones de tiro durante el día, destruyendo un bastión de las AFU y un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal de los nazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## pgas (10 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y aquí Carapolla..._
> 
> El alcalde de Madrid promete a Kiev ayudar a deportar a los refugiados ucranianos al frente
> 
> ...




no es una broma, el régimen ukropiteco rebaña el fondo del barril para servir la picadora de carne




PD por cierto, andeandará calvopez, existe?? tiene que venir la guardia civil a chapar este cuchitril por las amenazas de muerte de cuatro gañanes??


----------



## Nico (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Maricón hijo de puta. Fuera las furcias putinejas de nuestro hilo y fuera el flooder de carratrancas o esto será la guerra total. OS VAMOS A REVENTAR. No tendréis ni un segundo de paz en el foro.




Camarada (con posible edad mental de 12 años) al ignore. Una pena.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Ago 2022)

A los otanitas, mejor ignorales.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ago 2022)

Ojo que hay vídeo de Almeida el alcalde de Madrid, insultando a los rusos, llamándolos bastardos, por el mero hecho de ser rusos.


----------



## dabuti (10 Ago 2022)

BBC SIGUE ACOSANDO A GRAHAM PHILLIPS E IMPULSANDO CAUSA PENAL CONTRA ÉL.

Lo que hace por NO poder entrevistarlo.


BBC just wrote this to me - 

Hi Graham,

One more final point. We have spoken to a lawyer who says his chambers here in the UK has been working to gather evidence which they intend to present to the public prosecutor here in the UK – he told us this:

The investigation that we have looked at is as a matter of English law. So, as a British National we say that there is jurisdiction for him to be investigated and potentially prosecuted under the Geneva conventions you know there may be circumstances where reasonable journalistic integrity is used to interview a prisoner of war. But one has to look at the circumstances and the conditions in which that person is being held, the circumstances in which he was arrested, the consequences that he faces being put on trial in what has already been described as farcical process. It's the fact that he is handcuffed and that he is being interviewed by an individual who has already been declared as a persona non grata in Ukraine. One has to question the motivation for that interview, also looking at statements he has made prior to that interview and after the interview - all of those matters put together demonstrate that there is a very very clear basis for conducting a criminal investigation.

I just wanted to check – given this new information - if there was anything further you felt you wanted to add to your previous emails.

Thanks very much.

***

So, the BBC have put some lawyer up to trying to put together a private case against me, to pressure the UK public prosecutor into pressing charges against me in a UK court of law. Then, if that goes to a UK court of law, and i were found guilty... i'd get a criminal punishment. However, without going to any court of law, the UK government have already given me a criminal punishment - sanctions. So, if found guilty, would i already have served my punishment, sanctions, or get another one on top of that? 

I just don't know how 'British justice' works anymore...


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿"Madrid"? ¿La ciudad? ¿Una alcaldía tiene esa potestad? Ya me extraña que una autonomía pueda dar ese apoyo, pero ¿una ciudad? ¿qué tipo de retorcimientos están haciendo del derecho internacional? Virgen santa.



Con tal de meter la mano en el bolsillo del contribuyente (todo legal, por supuesto) Almeida (y los demás) es capaz de censar en Madrid a toda Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Ovsyannikova ha sido acusada por la ley de difundir falsificaciones sobre el ejército ruso. El desventurado ex empleado de Channel One se enfrenta a una pena de hasta 10 años de prisión más una multa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Camarada (con posible edad mental de 12 años) al ignore. Una pena.



Correcto. O esperaba a Septiembre a que empezara el cole de nuevo o al frigo. He optado por el frigo.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

El Washington Post estima que Rusia tiene más de 12 billones de dólares en minerales en Ucrania.

Esto supone más del 60% de los yacimientos de carbón, el 20% de los de gas y más del 40% de los de metal.

La OTAN no sufre de forma infantil.

Por cierto, estos mapas muestran que es necesario quitarlo. Y sin esta materia prima el resto correrá hacia la propia RF, ya que allí sólo tienen piedras, setas y baños polacos. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que hay vídeo de Almeida el alcalde de Madrid, insultando a los rusos, llamándolos bastardos, por el mero hecho de ser rusos.



Ilustra muy bien lo que es, y qué es a quien come el culo.
Se llama, por cierto, xenofobia.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.



Tenéis mucha competencia con los barbudos de la Yihad. No sé, al remate nos tendremos que hacer comunistas con burka.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Ataques de artillería del DNR en la zona de Nueva York, destruyendo al enemigo en un combate de contrabatería

Las unidades de artillería de la DNR de la República Popular de Donetsk atacaron objetivos enemigos identificados en la zona de Nueva York (antigua Novgorodskoye) como parte de una operación de guerra de contrabatería. Gracias al alto nivel de formación de la tripulación, el trabajo se realiza en las horas de oscuridad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

El grupo de "*O*twenty" continúa su ofensiva

En las carreteras del Donbass se ha visto una combinación bastante rara de equipos militares con los símbolos "O" y "Z" en el mismo convoy









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (10 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que hay vídeo de Almeida el alcalde de Madrid, insultando a los rusos, llamándolos bastardos, por el mero hecho de ser rusos.



Lo que me parece más grave es que quiere deportar a los ucranianos que están refugiados en España para que hagan de carne de cañón.


----------



## dabuti (10 Ago 2022)

"Hay que Castigar a los rusos bastardos en España". La ha liado parda Almeida Carapolla.....


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today*
* 
Rusia solicita una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para abordar los ataques de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie *

Publicado: 10 ago 2022 09:21 GMT 

Tras estos ataques, el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica advirtió que el riesgo de una posible catástrofe nuclear es "muy real".


Una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Nueva York, EE.UU.Foto: Gettyimages.ru 
El representante permanente adjunto de Rusia ante la ONU, Dmitri Polianski, confirmó este miércoles que el país solicitó convocar una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad del organismo para abordar los ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie perpetrados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recientemente.
"Las provocaciones ucranianas no se deben ocultar al público en general", escribió en su canal de Telegram.
Polianski difundió el mensaje en respuesta a una publicación de RIA Novosti en la que, citando a una fuente del Consejo, reportaba que Rusia había solicitado que la reunión sea convocada para el 11 de agosto. Asimismo, la fuente indicó que Rusia quiere que el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, asista a la reunión.








 Kiev "toma de hecho como rehén a toda Europa" atacando la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, denuncia la Cancillería rusa  
La semana pasada, las autoridades de la ciudad de Energodar denunciaron varios ataques contra la planta y los atribuyeron a las fuerzas ucranianas. El director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica, Rafael Grossi, declaró el pasado sábado que la institución está "extremadamente preocupada" por los ataques registrados cerca de la central y al mismo tiempo advirtió que el riesgo de una posible catástrofe nuclear es "muy real".
Por su parte, el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitri Peskov, declaró este lunes que los ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie amenazan con "consecuencias catastróficas para un vasto territorio", incluida Europa.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> "Hay que Castigar a los rusos bastardos en España". La ha liado parda Almeida Carapolla.....



Los comediantes, hay que ver que mas tienen, no es la primera, puede que tengan muchas mas
Almeida se la ha tragado de lleno


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

Martillo de Herejes dijo:


> Lo que me parece más grave es que quiere deportar a los ucranianos que están refugiados en España para que hagan de carne de cañón.



Porque así es como los ven: él y toda la banda zelenskiana. No puedes querer vencer a toda costa a los rusos en Ucrania, sin mandar a discreción ucranianos a la picadora. Es de cajón.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

*Rusia Today* 


*Entra en vigor la prohibición del suministro de carbón ruso a la UE *

Publicado: 10 ago 2022 07:01 GMT 

La medida forma parte del quinto paquete de sanciones contra Moscú, que fue adoptado por el bloque en abril.





La cuenca de Kuznetsk en Rusia.Bernard Bisson / Gettyimages.ru 
La Unión Europea dejará de importar carbón ruso a partir de este miércoles en virtud del quinto paquete de sanciones impuestas a raíz de la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania. 
Este 10 de agosto finalizó el periodo transitorio, durante el cual se permitía la compra de carbón ruso relacionado con los contratos firmados antes del 9 de abril. La Comisión Europea calcula que el embargo afectará al 25% de todas las exportaciones de carbón ruso, por valor de 8.000 millones de euros al año.
Según el periódico RBC, citando datos del Ministerio de Energía de Rusia, las exportaciones de carbón ruso a la UE en el 2021 ascendieron a 48,75 millones de toneladas (22,6% del total de las exportaciones). La gran mayoría fue carbón de vapor, que se utiliza para generar calor y electricidad, con 45,3 millones de toneladas. Otros 3,45 millones de toneladas fueron de carbón de coque, necesario para la producción de acero.
*¿A dónde se ha desviado el carbón ruso?*
Tras el anuncio de la UE del embargo al carbón ruso, la India y Turquía se han convertido en algunos de sus mayores compradores, con envíos aumentando cada mes, según el diario.







 China y la India incrementan la adquisición de crudo ruso, mientras Occidente reduce su dependencia energética de Rusia 
En mayo pasado, Rusia incrementó el suministro de carbón a la India en un 25% en comparación con mayo del 2021, hasta 836.000 toneladas, y en junio alcanzó 1,16 millones de toneladas, según datos de la agencia de inteligencia del mercado de materias primas Kpler, citados por Reuters. Rusia exportó 2,06 millones de toneladas a la India en julio y pasó del sexto al tercer puesto entre los mayores proveedores del país, según el recurso industrial en línea indio Coalmint.
Por otra parte, Rusia exportó 13,7 millones de toneladas de carbón térmico marítimo en junio, la cifra más alta registrada. Las exportaciones a China representaron el 24,8%, mientras que Turquía supuso otro 10,9% y la India el 7,7%, según datos revelados por Financial Times.
*¿Cómo planea la UE sustituir el carbón ruso?*
"Los acontecimientos actuales cambiarían la distribución de las importaciones de carbón de la UE, ya que para muchos proveedores rusos era difícil competir en un entorno de bajo precio y baja demanda", dijo la Comisión Europea en su informe trimestral sobre los mercados eléctricos europeos.
Durante mucho tiempo, EE.UU., Australia, Colombia y Sudáfrica fueron los principales proveedores de carbón de Europa. Ahora, teniendo en cuenta la subida de precios en la UE, todos los antiguos proveedores volverán a este mercado. El informe revela que la cuota de mercado de Colombia creció un 1%, frente al 13% del primer trimestre del 2021. La cuota de las entregas de los puertos estadounidenses disminuyó del 9% al 5%. Mientras, la posición de Kazajistán aumentó del 2% al 3% en el primer trimestre de este año.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Porque así es como los ven: él y toda la banda zelenskiana. No puedes querer vencer a toda costa a los rusos en Ucrania, sin mandar a discreción ucranianos a la picadora. Es de cajón.



Colocar al mando a un borderline siempre ha sido peligroso, hay ejémplos históricos para aburrir: Caligula, Nerón, el Sultán Loco, Jorge III, el cabo pintor paisajista. El problema de estos personajes es que tienen un común denominador; viven en su mundo de fantasía, y toman las decisiones con las referencias de ese mundo, al cerdo sudado le importan tres cohones los marmolillos que le sirven de carne de cañon, el piensa como los Blues Brothers que "está en misión divina".


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

El la fecha del comienzo de la ofensiva está mas estudiado que la Batalla del Bulge


----------



## Ardilla Roja (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Furcia bigotuda te presento al matafurcias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Que malas son las drogas!  Por cierto, al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Sería la hostia ver a los bigardos ucros ser llevados aherrojados a la frontera:


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Lo dicho:


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Cómic: Las frustraciones de Biden con el petróleo no se deben solo a la OPEP Por Investing.com


Cómic: Las frustraciones de Biden con el petróleo no se deben solo a la OPEP




es.investing.com











Las frustraciones de Biden con el petróleo no se deben solo a la OPEP


09/08/2022

_Por Geoffrey Smith_ 


Es seguro decir que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, tenía algo más grande en mente cuando fue a Arabia Saudí el mes pasado para pedirle un aumento en la producción de petróleo crudo.

El aumento de 100.000 barriles al día a partir de septiembre acordado por la OPEP y sus socios la semana pasada -incluso si se cumpliera en su totalidad (que no lo hará)- sólo representaría un aumento del 0,1% en la oferta mundial de petróleo, en ningún lugar lo suficiente como para inclinar la balanza del mercado mundial.

Parece que se han acabado los días en los que la visita de un presidente estadounidense, con todo lo que ello implica en términos de sello de aprobación de la principal superpotencia mundial, provocaba la respuesta política que Washington quería. Para ser justos, sin embargo, la escritura ha estado en la pared bastante tiempo - al menos desde que Kim Jong-Un de Corea del Norte sirvió una hamburguesa de nada similar a Donald Trump en 2018.

El estado del discurso político de Estados Unidos es tal que ambos lados de la división partidista ven el fracaso de tales visitas como prueba de su afirmación de que el país se ha ido a la mierda bajo el liderazgo de sus oponentes. Arrojar barro a los oponentes es más fácil que explicar que Estados Unidos no puede dictar los precios mundiales de la energía, o explicar la contribución de la propia política estadounidense a la situación actual.

Durante las dos últimas décadas, Estados Unidos -por razones de política exterior que no tienen por qué preocuparnos aquí- ha paralizado deliberadamente las industrias petroleras de Venezuela e Irán. Bajo las sanciones, la producción de esos países ha caído en unos 3,4 millones de barriles al día.

La invasión de Irak y la guerra civil en Libia tampoco habían ayudado al suministro mundial, aunque la recuperación del primero como exportador de petróleo -en condiciones que aún están lejos de ser estables- ha sido impresionante.

Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos intentan ahora la misma táctica con Rusia, el segundo exportador mundial después de Arabia Saudí. Todavía no ha funcionado, pero eso no quiere decir que no vaya a tener un efecto similar a medio plazo. Tras una caída inicial, la producción de petróleo de Rusia se encuentra ahora cerca de donde estaba antes de la invasión de Ucrania, según declaró la semana pasada el ministro de Energía, Alexander Novak. Sin embargo, dada su dependencia de la experiencia y los equipos extranjeros para mantenerla, parece probable que se produzca un descenso a medio plazo.

Las restricciones artificiales al suministro mundial parecen estar previstas durante algún tiempo.

En un mundo en el que la demanda secular sigue aumentando, y seguirá haciéndolo durante algunos años, los efectos de estas acciones políticas sobre los precios mundiales pueden contenerse mientras Estados Unidos y sus aliados, como Canadá, aumenten ellos mismos la producción en la medida adecuada.

Esto no es probable que ocurra al menos hasta dentro de unos meses. Una característica de la temporada de resultados de este trimestre -junto con los beneficios inesperados para cualquiera que venda petróleo y productos petrolíferos- ha sido que los proveedores de servicios como Halliburton (NYSE:HAL) y Schlumberger (NYSE:SLB) han dicho que no tienen el personal ni el equipo necesarios para permitir un aumento más rápido de la producción. La producción estadounidense está más de un millón de barriles al día por debajo de su pico de 2019. 

Todo esto no es culpa del lobby verde. La pandemia expuso el hecho de que gran parte del auge del esquisto se había financiado con préstamos imprudentes, dejando a la industria incapaz de absorber incluso una modesta desaceleración, por no hablar del huracán que la golpeó en 2020. Wall Street estaba pidiendo que le devolvieran su dinero mucho antes de que la actual administración y la mayoría del Capitolio pusieran sus manos en las palancas de la política energética estadounidense.

Luego está el pequeño asunto de la interminable corrupción e ineficiencia en otros miembros de la OPEP lo suficientemente afortunados (¿o desafortunados?) como para haber sido bendecidos con grandes reservas de petróleo. Nigeria, miembro de la OPEP, ha visto cómo su producción se reducía a la mitad en los últimos 15 años, a pesar de la abundancia de recursos, ya que el vandalismo y los robos crónicos, junto con el secuestro y la extorsión de sus empleados, han persuadido a las grandes petroleras internacionales como Shell (LON:RDSa) y Exxon Mobil (NYSE:XOM) que su dinero estaría mejor invertido en otra parte. Exxon parecía haber cerrado la venta de sus últimos activos nigerianos a principios de esta semana - sólo para toparse con un nuevo obstáculo regulatorio al día siguiente.

Ogbonnaya Orji, director de la Iniciativa para la Transparencia de las Industrias Extractivas de Nigeria (NEITI), dijo en una conferencia a principios de este año que Nigeria perdió 260 millones de barriles de crudo por robo en los últimos cinco años, una media de más de 1,25 millones de barriles al día.

Esto no excusa el lamentable historial de Shell en el Delta del Níger a lo largo de los años, que alcanzó su punto más bajo en la década de 1990 con su connivencia en el asesinato judicial del activista Ken Saro-Wiwa por parte del régimen de Abacha.

Pero a pesar de todos sus fallos, el mundo necesita urgentemente dejar de demonizar a la industria del petróleo y el gas -tanto pública como privada- y permitirle el espacio necesario para invertir y, sí, obtener un rendimiento de esa inversión.

Sin ello, la escasez de suministro se agudizará y la energía -el ingrediente esencial de la vida económica moderna- se convertirá cada vez más en un lujo.


----------



## Praktica (10 Ago 2022)

*Sobre el informe de Amnistía Internacional sobre los crímenes de guerra de la UAF*
Agosto 7 2022
https://es.topwar.ru/199942-fedot-d...ternational-o-voennyh-prestuplenijah-vsu.html

*Sucesos extraños están ocurriendo en torno al informe de la organización de derechos humanos Amnistía Internacional (AI), en el que por primera vez se acusa al ejército ucraniano de violar el derecho humanitario durante el conflicto con Rusia.* Extraño ya porque en algunas publicaciones rusas este informe se posiciona casi como un gran avance. ¡Hurra, los ojos de Occidente se están abriendo!

Algún recuerdo de pescado está presente en algunos. Como si no hubiera declaraciones anteriores de AI. Como si no se conociera la pronunciada posición pro-ucraniana de esta organización. El informe es solo un intento de sacar bellamente a Kyiv del ataque o compartir los cargos de crímenes de guerra con Rusia.

Una campaña de información muy buena y, lo que es más importante, fácil de realizar. Todos recuerdan el famoso dicho sobre el humo, que no puede existir sin el fuego. Por cuestiones geográficas publiqué un mensaje sobre este reportaje en mi canal de telegram, probablemente uno de los primeros. Y en el primer mensaje escribió que el informe era "con olor". De manera discreta, "Ucrania permite violaciones y el uso de instituciones infantiles como bastiones, pero Rusia ...".

*Ahora, después de un lapso de tiempo, resulta que la Corte Penal Internacional está muy interesada en el bombardeo.* Y lo más interesante es que este tribunal trabaja muy de cerca con el equipo conjunto de investigación. Parecería que esto es bastante lógico. Pero hay matices. Polonia, Lituania y... Ucrania crearon un equipo de investigación conjunto.

Las conclusiones a las que llegará este equipo de investigación, creo, están claras para todos. Agregue aquí la decisión del Departamento de Justicia de EE. UU. de crear un grupo departamental para ayudar a Ucrania en la investigación de los crímenes de guerra rusos. Esta decisión se tomó el 21 de junio. Pero se anuncian pocos lugares. El fiscal general de EE. UU., Merrick Garland, solo mencionó casualmente al grupo:

*"El Departamento de Justicia de Estados Unidos buscará utilizar todos los mecanismos para llevar ante la justicia a quienes cometan crímenes de guerra y otras atrocidades en Ucrania".*

Y todo estaría bien si no fuera por otro nombre, legendario para Estados Unidos, "el legendario cazador de nazis" *Eli M. Rosenbaum*. Fue este hombre quien dirigió el nuevo grupo. Ex director de la Oficina de Investigaciones Especiales (OSI) del Departamento de Justicia de EE. UU., director del Departamento de Estrategia y Política de Derechos Humanos del Departamento de Justicia de EE. UU. Los estadounidenses parecen equiparar a los soldados nazis y rusos.

Es este grupo el que brindará asistencia operativa y asesoramiento en el campo del enjuiciamiento penal, además de participar en la recopilación de pruebas, exámenes forenses y realizar análisis legales para la Corte Penal Internacional.

*Entonces, ¿es esto realmente un avance y una percepción de Occidente, o es solo otra campaña para denigrar a Rusia a los ojos de su propia población? Está claro que tal campaña no funcionará con los rusos, pero sí lo hará con los ciudadanos de los países occidentales. En condiciones de información veraz limitada, las personas percibirán cualquier información como confiable.*
Informe como un intento de matar los hilos de verdad que se abren camino en los medios occidentales.

*Los éxitos del ejército ruso, el trabajo de nuestros medios y, lo más importante, la aparición en medios extranjeros de entrevistas con mercenarios que huyeron del territorio de Ucrania, con periodistas que visitaron allí y los que representan el lado prorruso de la conflicto, hacer reflexionar al lector occidental sobre si todo lo que se publica en prensa.

Las historias de los mercenarios sobre las atrocidades del ejército ucraniano fueron demasiado francas. Se filtró demasiada información a Occidente tras la derrota y captura de "Azov" en Mariupol. No se puede creer en un hombre tan occidental en la calle. La máquina de propaganda funciona muy bien allí y la imagen de Rusia, creada durante las últimas décadas, juega su papel.*

Los estadounidenses son interesantes en este sentido. Incluso diría ejemplar y indicativo para nuestros medios. No hace mucho, en una sesión informativa el 15 de junio, nuevamente desapercibida para nuestros medios, la embajadora itinerante estadounidense Beth Van Shack, quien está a cargo de reprimir e investigar los crímenes de guerra, expresó una idea interesante.

*La esencia del pensamiento es que los crímenes de guerra en cualquier guerra son cometidos por ambos bandos. *El conflicto en Ucrania no es una excepción. *Además, es más interesante: la parte ucraniana reconoce tales violaciones en su ejército y busca llevar a los perpetradores ante la justicia, mientras que Rusia no reconoce la existencia de crímenes.

¿No es una combinación hermosa? *Si hay crímenes o no, no importa. En cualquier guerra, son una parte integral de la base de datos. No es necesario probar la existencia de delitos. Solo necesitamos reconocer y castigar a cualquiera. Es cierto que la propia diplomática estadounidense no se molestó particularmente en buscar ejemplos de tales acciones por parte de Rusia y Ucrania.

*Volvamos a Amnistía Internacional. Entonces, en la parte visible del informe, vemos hechos de violaciones por parte de la AFU. El ejército ucraniano utiliza los locales de instituciones infantiles, hospitales e instituciones educativas para sus propias necesidades. El hecho de que están luchando desde estas instalaciones no se dice en el informe. No había activistas de derechos humanos allí en ese momento, lo que significa que es imposible escribir sobre eso.

Da la impresión de una visión aparentemente objetiva de la situación. *Pero, de nuevo, una objetividad tan extraña. Si los representantes de Amnistía Internacional no estuvieron presentes en el evento, no describa el evento. Pero... ¿y el lado opuesto? Tampoco había ninguno del lado de las fuerzas aliadas, ¡pero escriben sobre este lado!

Ahora sobre lo que está pasando ahora. El informe ha sido publicado. Él, por razones obvias, no despertó especial interés. Los medios han sido instruidos o aconsejados de no reimprimir el informe o referirse a él, entiendo. Tampoco hay reacción de los políticos occidentales. T*odos saben muy bien que las acciones de los ucranianos son sancionadas por las mismas personas que controlan a los políticos europeos.*

Cual es el resultado? Y el resultado es el siguiente. Alguna organización independiente publicó algún informe, de los cuales muchos se publican casi a diario. Este informe no tiene ningún valor y no vale la pena prestarle atención. Un artículo de paso ordinario, nada más.

¿Podría ser de otra manera? Lamentablemente no. El reconocimiento del informe, los comentarios de los políticos y líderes de los países generarán automáticamente preguntas para los políticos occidentales. ¿Por qué la OTAN apoya a los criminales? ¿Por qué Europa y Estados Unidos no reaccionaron ante los argumentos justos de Rusia? Bueno y más allá, en el mismo espíritu. Que en condiciones en las que los que están en el poder en Europa y Estados Unidos están perdiendo popularidad y poder catastróficamente, amenaza con colapsar todo el sistema político de Occidente.

*La reacción de las partes en el conflicto.*

Comencemos con Kyiv. Las autoridades ucranianas no difieren en inteligencia e ingenio y, por lo tanto, reaccionaron en Kyiv de una manera completamente diferente a la que necesitaba Occidente. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania acusó casi de inmediato a Amnistía Internacional de parcialidad en su mensaje de vídeo:

“Este comportamiento de Amnistía Internacional no se trata de encontrar y reportar la verdad al mundo... Por lo tanto, dejen de hacer esta creación de una realidad falsa donde todos tienen la culpa de algo”.

Dmitry Podolyak, un especialista en relaciones públicas del personal del gobierno de Zelensky, fue aún más lejos en su Twitter. ¡Generalmente acusó a los activistas de derechos humanos de trabajar para Moscú y tratar de interrumpir el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania! Nada mas y nada menos. Para ser honesto, estos gritos histéricos son completamente incomprensibles para mí.

¿Es realmente incomprensible que, en general, el informe de los activistas de derechos humanos occidentales sea beneficioso para Kyiv? ¿Por qué? Sí, simplemente porque si los medios occidentales no informan al menos algo sobre los crímenes de la AFU, entonces los informes filtrados de los medios rusos, las sesiones informativas del Ministerio de Defensa de RF y los informes de los corresponsales militares crearán enormes problemas para la imagen de Ucrania a los ojos del lector europeo.

*La reacción de Moscú fue perfectamente demostrada por nuestro Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov. Recuerde su entrevista con la BBC el 16 de junio de este año. Una frase que difama no solo a la Fuerza Aérea, sino a toda la prensa occidental sobre la disputa en el suelo:*

“*¿Muestra los resultados del bombardeo de asentamientos de la AFU o no los muestra en sus informes? No lo demuestras".*

Entonces, Lavrov, por cierto, también dijo allí que los medios occidentales no cubren las acciones criminales del ejército ucraniano en Donbass y otros lugares. Las referencias al hecho de que los periodistas occidentales no pueden entrar en la zona de guerra, nuestro ministro las considera una "excusa" primitiva. Los periodistas que trabajan en nuestro país conocen muy bien estos delitos. Pero se callan...

El representante de nuestro Ministerio de Defensa, el Viceministro de Defensa Alexander Fomin, habló mucho más bruscamente:

“Todos los días, el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los batallones nacionalistas cometen crímenes que la comunidad internacional no aprecia adecuadamente”.

“... muchas falsificaciones sobre crímenes presuntamente cometidos por personal militar ruso se publican en Internet”.

“*Tal connivencia de la comunidad internacional, así como el deseo de las autoridades ucranianas de ocultar sus crímenes, en nuestra opinión, llevaron a la tragedia en el presente. Pueblo de Yelenovka: bombardeo por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del lugar de detención de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos.

Breve resumen*
No voy a saltar a conclusiones. Creo que el informe publicado no es más que un movimiento bien pensado y bien pensado, entre otros movimientos, en la campaña para desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas rusas, las autoridades rusas y nuestro estado en su conjunto.

*La reacción al informe también es bastante predecible. No en vano describí detalladamente a quienes hoy se dedican a verificar los hechos expuestos en el informe. Las conclusiones que sacarán estas personas están claras. Los hechos serán falsificados o se sacarán conclusiones sobre la base de hechos falsos. Esto ha sucedido más de una vez al más alto nivel. ¿Recuerda los enlaces de los políticos occidentales a las redes sociales y los mensajes de varios blogueros?*

En general, el el operativo continúa, al igual que la guerra de información entre Rusia y Occidente. Lo principal para hoy sigue siendo la solución de las tareas establecidas por el Supremo antes del inicio del operativo. Es probable que una victoria militar traiga también la victoria en la guerra de la información. Puede derrotar a los soñadores solo proporcionando hechos y pruebas reales.


----------



## alexforum (10 Ago 2022)

Martillo de Herejes dijo:


> Lo que me parece más grave es que quiere deportar a los ucranianos que están refugiados en España para que hagan de carne de cañón.



la misma gente que se niegan a deportar a la moreria para que trabajen por su país


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (10 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la TVE han dicho que pasear el sable, no estaba programado, pero yo lo dudo, posiblemente Felipe VI recibio ordenes de la Moncloa de no levantarse.
> 
> PD- Lo logico es levantarse y el rey no se juega el trono actuando de manera unilateral, el obedece las ordenes del gobierno de turno.



Pues parece ser, según cuentan aquí, que estaba sentado cuando entró la espada de los cojones, y se levantó cuando salía:

¿Qué sabemos sobre la actuación del rey ante el paso de la espada de Bolívar durante la toma de posesión de Gustavo Petro? (msn.com) 




Así que parece que en vez de un Felipe de Borbón tenemos un Felipe de Schrödinger, no se sabe si está sentado o no, hasta que se saca una foto...


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (10 Ago 2022)

*La Bolsa de Moscú abrirá el mercado de bonos para los no residentes de países “amigos” – Reuters*
16:31 || 10/08/2022


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Sergei Shoigu premia a los héroes de las operaciones especiales en Ucrania con las medallas Estrella de Oro

▪ En el Centro de Gestión de la Defensa Nacional, el ministro de Defensa ruso ha entregado los máximos galardones estatales a los oficiales rusos que han demostrado un valor y un heroísmo excepcionales durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania. Sergei Shoigu también agradeció a los galardonados su abnegación en la defensa de las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk.
"Estoy seguro de que seguirás sirviendo fielmente a nuestra Patria y harás muchas más cosas buenas, amables e importantes por nuestro país, por el Ejército, por las Fuerzas Armadas. Os felicito de todo corazón y os deseo que volváis a casa vivos e ilesos siempre", dijo el Ministro de Defensa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sería la hostia ver a los bigardos ucros ser llevados aherrojados a la frontera:



Almeida ha sacado los presupuestos con los comunistas de podemos. Cualquier cosa es esperable de este traidor. Es PP en estado puro.


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y aquí Carapolla..._
> 
> El alcalde de Madrid promete a Kiev ayudar a deportar a los refugiados ucranianos al frente
> 
> ...



menuda rata que ha quedado expuesta, anda que iba a derogar el madrid central como prometio, solo queria silla
este baila lo que haga falta

Ucranianos legionarios a luchar, ucranianos a morir


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Rusia Today*
> 
> 
> *Entra en vigor la prohibición del suministro de carbón ruso a la UE *
> ...



Están todo orgullosos que como han más que duplicado el precio que quieren pagar por lo mismo, pues entonces es rentable para otros productores menso eficientes.

Ya no es que comentan alta traicion por trabajar para gobierno extraños, es que lo publican en sus medios para orinar encima, jajajajja que digo mear, es cagar y vomitar en el pexo de los sucnor de los uropedos y echándolo pro la tele


Aplaudid a las ocho pro favor lemmings de mierda


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

Los pedócratas y el _Deep State_ estadounidense han mitificado a Trump en las últimas 48h. Si existía alguna posibilidad de desmovilización a su alrededor, queda disipada. Ahora es más fuerte que nunca. La cosa está que arde, la gente cabreadísima. Incluso si se inventan algo y lo encarcelan, el movimiento a su favor será brutal, a los _rednecks_ se les va a ir la pinza totalmente y lo del Capitolio va a parecer una merienda campestre.

Sería irónico que el corrupto entramado gubernamental estadounidense, tan afanado en crear guerras por todo el mundo, terminase creando una guerra civil en su propio territorio.


Es una persecución en toda regla y ni siquiera los periodistas afines al gobierno lo niegan


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*Rusia no culpa a Ucrania por los ataques a Crimea, para no admitir la impotencia de su defensa aérea*, - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra.

La simultaneidad de las explosiones en dos objetos diferentes desmiente la versión oficial de la Federación Rusa sobre un incendio accidental, pero no excluye ni el sabotaje ni un ataque con misiles de largo alcance.


----------



## Alabama Anon (10 Ago 2022)

Sigue el avance, posiciones fortificadas desde 2014 (las ciudades de Hladosove y Travneve)
Confirmadas liberadas


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Recopilación de las trolleadas del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania sobre el ataque a Crimea.

*"El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania no puede establecer la causa del incendio, pero una vez más recuerda las reglas de seguridad contra incendios y la prohibición de fumar en lugares no especificados".

"El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania quisiera recordar a todos que la presencia de tropas de ocupación en el territorio de Crimea ucraniana no es compatible con la temporada alta de turismo."*


----------



## *OBERON* (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @Elimina
> 
> 
> Pero para qué me citas si me vas a ignorar? no sabes como funciona el ignore, subnormal hijo de puta? a la furcia de tu madre hay que descuartizarla a machetazos


----------



## vettonio (10 Ago 2022)

Qué verguenza de individuo.

Cada día que pasa en la alcaldía, es un baldón mas y mas grande para la ciudad de Madrid.

Recordemos que Casado le puso de candidato.


----------



## la mano negra (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @Elimina
> 
> 
> Pero para qué me citas si me vas a ignorar? no sabes como funciona el ignore, subnormal hijo de puta? a la furcia de tu madre hay que descuartizarla a machetazos



Ha agotado mi paciencia . No estoy dispuesto a leer ni una sola linea más suya . Lo último que ha puestos es inhumano y repugnante. Lo meto en la mazmorra . Asakopako, es usted un degenerado.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> hahaha si le estoy dando calidad al hilo, follarrusos hijo de puta



Y los himars... en el IGNORE como tú...


----------



## Nicors (10 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Pero de qué cojones hablas?
> 
> -Podían invadir vietnam del norte (lo que significaba guerra con china) o seguir una guerra de desgaste hasta ganar. Optaron por lo segundo. Ganaron todas las batallas. Y cuando acabó el tet el ejército enemigo no existía como fuerza operativa. Pero perdieron en el frente interior.
> 
> ...



No hace usted más que darle zasca tras zasca al licenciado, los prorusos están esta tarde callados.


Roedr dijo:


> Almeida ha sacado los presupuestos con los comunistas de podemos. Cualquier cosa es esperable de este traidor. Es PP en estado puro.



Entonces confirmas que el estado terrorista ruso son comunistas, ok


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Se sabe si han reventado la pista?? Porque de ser así, han dejado toda la flota aérea allí basada inoperativa una temporada.


----------



## bigplac (10 Ago 2022)

¡que van a encarcelarlo con la edad que tiene y siendo expresidente por esa tontearía además!

Tanto unos como otros solo buscan inhabilitarlo para las elecciones, y los otros el victimismo.
Es el mismo juego que Torra con la pancartita. O quitas la pancartita o te inhabilitamos y no te presentas. Pues no la quito! pues inhabilitado! buaaaaa, me han inhabilitado por una pancarta! no hay democraciaaaa

Todo muy muy ridículo, que nadie espere una guerra civil, Trump ya está mayor y busca la misma salida "digna" que Torra.



HDR dijo:


> Los pedócratas y el _Deep State_ estadounidense han mitificado a Trump en las últimas 48h. Si existía alguna posibilidad de desmovilización a su alrededor, queda disipada. Ahora es más fuerte que nunca. La cosa está que arde, la gente cabreadísima. Incluso si se inventan algo y lo encarcelan, el movimiento a su favor será brutal, a los _rednecks_ se les va a ir la pinza totalmente y lo del Capitolio va a parecer una merienda campestre.
> 
> Sería irónico que el corrupto entramado gubernamental estadounidense, tan afanado en crear guerras por todo el mundo, terminase creando una guerra civil en su propio territorio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Como El Agua (10 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos oficializa su Ley CHIPS: sigue la guerra contra China. En Ucrania se notará.








Estados Unidos oficializa su Ley CHIPS: empieza la guerra contra China


La Ley CHIPS acaba de ser firmada por el presidente Biden en EE.UU. Con esto al fin entra en vigor y esperan competir contra China.




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Furcia bigotuda te presento al matafurcias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y otro al ignore.... a ver si consigo un hilo que informe...


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ha agotado mi paciencia . No estoy dispuesto a leer ni una sola linea más suya . Lo último que ha puestos es inhumano y repugnante. Lo meto en la mazmorra .



Es que es verdad,al chinito de MIELDA no hay quien lo aguante....pero lo de ignorar lo veo de cobardes.


----------



## Alabama Anon (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se sabe si han reventado la pista?? Porque de ser así, han dejado toda la flota aérea allí basada inoperativa una temporada.



El tweet literalmente habla de perdidas Ucranianas.
No sabeis ni puto ingles los ejpertos del foro


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*La destrucción del puente de Crimea es una medida necesaria*, - Mayor General Dmitry Marchenko.

“Liberaremos Crimea por medios militares. Crimea es Ucrania, es nuestra tierra, nuestra gente está allí. Nadie le dio a Rusia el derecho de venir, tomar un pedazo de tierra y decir "esto es mío". Retomaremos Crimea, al igual que recuperaremos Kherson, Lugansk y Donetsk”.


----------



## Sinjar (10 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los pedócratas y el _Deep State_ estadounidense han mitificado a Trump en las últimas 48h. Si existía alguna posibilidad de desmovilización a su alrededor, queda disipada. Ahora es más fuerte que nunca. La cosa está que arde, la gente cabreadísima. Incluso si se inventan algo y lo encarcelan, el movimiento a su favor será brutal, a los _rednecks_ se les va a ir la pinza totalmente y lo del Capitolio va a parecer una merienda campestre.



Ojala!


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.



Entrar al foro por los lloriqueos de un comunista "porque laz cozaz no zon como le guztaria", es todo un ejercicio de relax en un descanso de curro, la verdad....gracias!


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

Con la suerte y la incapacidad de los rusos de tener algo de autocrítica...yo diría que septiembre a más tardar....


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿"Madrid"? ¿La ciudad? ¿Una alcaldía tiene esa potestad? Ya me extraña que una autonomía pueda dar ese apoyo, pero ¿una ciudad? ¿qué tipo de retorcimientos están haciendo del derecho internacional? Virgen santa.



Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

El Informe de Amnistía Internacional sigue coleando.

Dimitió la presidenta de AI en Ucrania, ayer pidieron perdón públicamente cuando se conocieron los métodos para realizar el informe y hoy ha dimitido el co-fundador de AI Per Wästberg.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entrar al foro por los lloriqueos de un comunista "porque laz cozaz no zon como le guztaria", es todo un ejercicio de relax en un descanso de curro, la verdad....gracias!



Pero es que las cosas son exactamente como nos gustaría, China en ascenso, aliada de Rusia y de los BRICS, USA y sus putitas acorraladas y sin combustible, de ningun tipo, pues toda las materias primas están en el otro bando, ¿que mas se puede pedir? si, la destrucción del engendro comehamburgesas, el engendro europedo no va a pasar de diciembre.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero es que las cosas son exactamente como nos gustaría, China en ascenso, aliada de Rusia y de los BRICS, USA y sus putitas acorradalas y sin combustible, de ningun tipo, pues toda las materias primas están en el otro bando, ¿que mas se puede pedir? si, la destrucción del engendro comehamburgesas, el engendro europedo no va a pasar de diciembre.



Nah, en mi opinion Europa seguira con su caida libre que comenzo en 2008.
Demasiado miedo para disolver la UE, demasiados recelos como para federalizarse, declieve lento y continuo marcado por la concentracion de recursos en las capitales a nivel nacional y concentracion de recursos en Benelux y partes de Alemania a nivel UE con cierta convergencia en los paises del este si capean la inflaccion de ahora, el sur de Europa mas derroicion y paquismo.

USA esta en caida, pero saldra mucho mejor parada que Europa usando al mundo anglosajon y alguna puta aqui y alla, las cosas en America de Sur que es su puerta trasera se les estan complicando mucho, solo mira Colombia y por eso Bolsonaro se esta alejando y esta intentando poner la casa en orden mediante la diplomacia como reuniendose con el nuevo presidente comunista de Peru para evitar que los americanos entren a repartir "democracia"


----------



## ignorante (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Informe de Amnistía Internacional sigue coleando.
> 
> Dimitió la presidenta de AI en Ucrania, ayer pidieron perdón públicamente cuando se conocieron los métodos para realizar el informe y hoy ha dimitido el co-fundador de AI Per Wästberg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151924



Dimite el cofundador *de la sucursal sueca* (no de Amnistía Internacional global).

Creo que no es útil responder a tus mensajes, aunque tratándose de "imprecisiones" sobre noticias recientes puede merecer la pena.

También para documentar, porque sigues escribiendo sin enlazar a las fuentes. La gente que aporta en este hilo suele documentar las informaciones que no producen ellos, de ahí que podemos ir poco a poco elaborando un fiable mapa de la realidad:









Another head of Amnesty resigns due to disagreement with the report on the Armed Forces of Ukraine


UKRAINSKA PRAVDA – WEDNESDAY, 10 AUGUST 2022, 12:03




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania afirma* que las tropas rusas están atacando desde varias direcciones a la vez. El principal es el del resumen del enemigo:

▪ Dirección de Kharkov. El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo un asalto en las zonas de Udy, Petrovka y Husarovka;
▪ Dirección eslava. Cerca de Bolshaya Kamyshevakha, las tropas rusas están bombardeando las posiciones de las AFU y tomando medidas para romper las defensas;
▪ El ejército ruso sigue avanzando sobre Artemivsk, Kodem, Sporny, Yakovlevka y Soledar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (10 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no es una broma, el régimen ukropiteco rebaña el fondo del barril para servir la picadora de carne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada que no se haya hecho antes...


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Cuantos accidentes con cigarrillos mal apagados está habiendo...

Que descuidados son estos pobres rusos, ¿No?


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Este es el nivel de un Alcalde ...???

Si se me permite la broma ...


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Los Bastardos empeñados en tocar los cohones a los camaradas:


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos empeñados en tocar los cohones a los camaradas:



Cuéntanoslo en resumen, que esa cuenta nos la han baneado en España.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Primeras noticias acerca de las bajas producidas ayer en el bombardeo a la base aérea rusa en Crimea.

Grupo de resistencia de Crimea, al menos 60 rusos murieron y al menos 100 resultaron heridos en las explosiones en la base aérea. Se dice que se quemaron 1500 toneladas de queroseno y cientos de toneladas de municiones, por lo que algunos cuerpos no serán identificables debido a los efectos.

https://twitter.com/na_intel/status/155 ... s-Kca54nMA

Doy por hecho que habrá que esperar unos días para saber algo con más fundamento. Estas bajas reportadas arriba podrán se verdad o no. Ya iremos viendo imágenes de satélites y esquelas de pilotos.
La verdad es que ha sido un pepinazo de los buenos y se están barajando dos opciones más probables, o una actuación de la resistencia ucraniana o un misil de fabricación ucraniano aunque mejorado.
El tiempo nos lo confirmará.


----------



## kerevienteya (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

Entrega a Kiev de otros 16 cadáveres de combatientes de Azov/UIA canjeados por Rusia desde Mariupol

La policía de Kiev, los trabajadores de la morgue, los forenses y los criminólogos están inspeccionando y registrando los cuerpos. Prometen informar rápidamente a las familias de los combatientes muertos en caso de que se encuentren coincidencias de ADN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

En la región de Kursk, un tramo de la vía férrea se encontró con rieles dañados, no se descarta un intento de explosión - el jefe de la región

"Hoy en la región de Kursk, en el kilómetro 28 de la vía férrea Lgov-Suja, se descubrieron daños en las vías férreas, se está considerando la versión de la activación de un artefacto explosivo. Esta sección se utilizaba para trabajos de maniobra con vagones de mercancías. Ahora el movimiento en esta sección está suspendido. Los servicios especiales están trabajando en el lugar. Está previsto restaurar el tramo dañado lo antes posible", dijo Roman Starovoit.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos



Pues estáis tardando.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Los medios rusos mostraron las consecuencias de los ataques precisos de HIMARS ucranianos en la presa de Kakhovka, Kherson Oblast, y accidentalmente revelaron equipos militares rusos destruidos colocados allí, incluido un valioso vehículo de comunicación satelital R-439-MD2 y 5 vehículos basados en KAMAZ.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (10 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ha agotado mi paciencia . No estoy dispuesto a leer ni una sola linea más suya . Lo último que ha puestos es inhumano y repugnante. Lo meto en la mazmorra . Asakopako, es usted un degenerado.



Yo también lo he enviado al basurero hace un rato. Es el lugar donde debe de estar la basura.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Rusia utiliza Zaporizhzhia la planta de energía nuclear como base y almacena municiones y equipo militar en el complejo. La ONU ya ha declarado que se han violado todos los principios de la seguridad nuclear.

Con vídeo y todo .


----------



## zogu (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos





Madrid es una comunidad autónoma-chiringuito que se sacaron de la manga en 1989, tuvieron que inventarse desde el nombre (muy original) hasta su bandera, Madrid es Castilla


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para tercer mundo vuestra puta España, que debe hasta de callarse.



Me da igual qué le hayan dicho, no lo veo por tenerlo en ignorados, pero este subnormal fanático de @ZHU DE se va a la nevera. Estoy harto de leer como insulta a España.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Lo de Almeida es de preocupar. Además de redomado liberticida al proponer deportar a los ucranianos en Madrid para servir de carne de cañón, demuestra ser un zoquete premium al no saber nada sobre el genocida Bandera y tragarse lo del icono gay... Los madrileños no merecen un retrasado con pulsiones criminales como ese individuo al frente de su ciudad.


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


>



vaya meneo. Lo de Crimea parecen petardos al lado de esto.


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Esto viene a demostrar que la propaganda, por muy masiva que sea, 
no se impone a la realidad sobre el terreno. Y eso será un bumerán.
Tarde o temprano.


----------



## Expected (10 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me da igual qué le hayan dicho, no lo veo por tenerlo en ignorados, pero este subnormal fanático de @ZHU DE se va a la nevera. Estoy harto de leer como insulta a España.



Yo, si vuelve a insultar a España una sola vez más, le congelo también.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*Per Westberg, cofundador de la división sueca de Amnistía Internacional, renunció debido al escandaloso informe de la organización sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*, Svenska Dagbladet.

*“Soy miembro de la organización desde hace casi sesenta años. Con gran pesar en mi corazón, debido a las declaraciones de Amnistía sobre la guerra en Ucrania, pongo fin a mi larga y fructífera asociación". *


----------



## Peineto (10 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Sigue el avance, posiciones fortificadas desde 2014 (las ciudades de Hladosove y Travneve)
> Confirmadas liberadas



Ciudad, lo que se dice ciudad...ejem.Bueno se admite caserío aldea como ciudad.

Hladosove

Trasneve


----------



## Peineto (10 Ago 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> ¡que van a encarcelarlo con la edad que tiene y siendo expresidente por esa tontearía además!
> 
> Tanto unos como otros solo buscan inhabilitarlo para las elecciones, y los otros el victimismo.
> Es el mismo juego que Torra con la pancartita. O quitas la pancartita o te inhabilitamos y no te presentas. Pues no la quito! pues inhabilitado! buaaaaa, me han inhabilitado por una pancarta! no hay democraciaaaa
> ...



Mi cipótesis.


----------



## torque_200bc (10 Ago 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Lo de Almeida es de preocupar. Además de redomado liberticida al proponer deportar a los ucranianos en Madrid para servir de carne de cañón, demuestra ser un zoquete premium al no saber nada sobre el genocida Bandera y tragarse lo del icono gay... Los madrileños no merecen un retrasado con pulsiones criminales como ese individuo al frente de su ciudad.



Si que lo merecen. Si no lo merecieran no le hubieran votado.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ha agotado mi paciencia . No estoy dispuesto a leer ni una sola linea más suya . Lo último que ha puestos es inhumano y repugnante. Lo meto en la mazmorra . Asakopako, es usted un degenerado.



Yo diría un autentico HDLGP...


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los pedócratas y el _Deep State_ estadounidense han mitificado a Trump en las últimas 48h. Si existía alguna posibilidad de desmovilización a su alrededor, queda disipada. Ahora es más fuerte que nunca. La cosa está que arde, la gente cabreadísima. Incluso si se inventan algo y lo encarcelan, el movimiento a su favor será brutal, a los _rednecks_ se les va a ir la pinza totalmente y lo del Capitolio va a parecer una merienda campestre.
> 
> *Sería irónico que el corrupto entramado gubernamental estadounidense, tan afanado en crear guerras por todo el mundo, terminase creando una guerra civil en su propio territorio.*
> 
> ...



Irónico no, parte de su plan. Es todo una representación para polarizar al pueblo norteamericano. Llevo diciéndolo desde hace años. Ya verá como cuando se líe de verdad en Europa (y probablemente también en Asia) 'casualmente' se aparece un cisne negro que volando sobre todas las cabezas usanas, les lleva indolente a la guerra civil, otra vez.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

*Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países del G7 llamaron a Rusia a "transferir de inmediato" la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye bajo el control de Ucrania.*


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>











PD: Ayuso esta entre este gandul y el "lanchas" Feijoo ,debe huir ya de esa escombrera


----------



## Mitrofán (10 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> Madrid es una comunidad autónoma-chiringuito que se sacaron de la manga en 1989, tuvieron que inventarse desde el nombre (muy original) hasta su bandera, Madrid es Castilla



bah, todas las comunidades autónomas son chiringuitos inventados, más inventados cuanto más rancio abolengo pretenden. 
delenda est autonomilandia


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

2022


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero es que las cosas son exactamente como nos gustaría, China en ascenso, aliada de Rusia y de los BRICS, USA y sus putitas acorraladas y sin combustible, de ningun tipo, pues toda las materias primas están en el otro bando, ¿que mas se puede pedir? si, la destrucción del engendro comehamburgesas, el engendro europedo no va a pasar de diciembre.



Lo ves?  angelito....


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ago 2022)

"Los ucranianos son los eslavos rubios y los rusos los orcos" decían.

Aquí, uno de esos eslavos rubios ucras


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

_Si lo dice la CNN casi seguro que es mentira_

Los militares rusos han comenzado a entrenar para operar drones iraníes, dice EEUU - CNN

Según un canal de televisión estadounidense, los militares rusos ya han comenzado a entrenar los drones de ataque iraníes Shahed-191 y Shahed-129. El plan del presidente sirio de comprar los drones puede ser revelador, según el periódico.
"En las últimas semanas, funcionarios rusos han estado realizando entrenamientos en Irán como parte de un acuerdo para transferir vehículos aéreos no tripulados de Irán a Rusia", dijo un oficial estadounidense a la CNN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

La cosa está CALIENTE....

El exdiputado de la Duma estatal rusa Ilya Ponomarev, el único diputado ruso que votó en contra de la anexión de Crimea, concedió una entrevista a Dmitry Gordon( un periodista muy famoso en Ucrania).


Ilya Ponomaryov dijo que entre la élite del Kremlin prevalece un estado de ánimo de mucho pánico, y algunos de los cercanos a Putin están escribiendo en secreto a Ucrania y a Occidente para rendirse y negociar

Según él, el estado de ánimo actual de la élite del Kremlin puede describirse en dos palabras: "Estamos jodidos". Muchos de ellos están dispuestos a resolver la cuestión con Occidente y Ucrania. 
"No hay un estrato de la población rusa más opositor que el gobierno ruso en este momento", señaló Ponomarev con una sonrisa. 

A continuación, dijo que él (y otras figuras de la oposición) son constantemente contactados por los políticos del Kremlin. También escriben a la oficina del presidente ucraniano y a Occidente. Pero se dirigen al gobierno ucraniano con menos frecuencia porque no entienden muy bien a quién deben dirigirse exactamente.

"¿Así que los políticos rusos están enviando señales a Occidente de que están dispuestos a ceder y negociar?" - aclaró Gordon.

"Sí", confirmó el ex diputado de la Duma Estatal rusa. - Y conozco a una persona del entorno más cercano de Putin que también tiene esa petición". 

Por su parte, Dmitry Gordon se arriesgó a sugerir que se trataba de Nikolai Patrushev, un hombre cuyo nombre está en boca de todos en Ucrania y al que a veces se califica de más peligroso que Putin. Pero el opositor ruso dijo que no era él, y dio una pista: los que tienen grandes fortunas se salvarán, ya que los que no tienen mucho dinero simplemente no ven cómo pueden negociar con nadie. 

Ponomarev también señaló que el estado de ánimo entre la élite política rusa es de un pánico mayor que entre las masas en general. La mayoría de la población rusa no quiere ni pensar en el resultado de todo esto, porque le aterra pensarlo. Tienen miedo de adoptar una posición clara. 
Por si alguien quiere verlo...


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Rusia Today*
> 
> 
> *Entra en vigor la prohibición del suministro de carbón ruso a la UE *
> ...




Tanto Turquía como India se han convertido en los grandes intermediaros 
en el negocio de las sanciones a Rusia, Europa y otros caniches imperiales
son los que se dedican a comprar en esos mercados... Hipocresía sin fin.
India y Turquía haciendo maleta.


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

*Infantería muerta en manadas, el ejército ruso destruye la 56ª Brigada - un grito de desesperación de las AFU*

"Mientras todo el mundo se alegra de las noticias sobre Crimea, la 56ª Brigada repite el destino de la 57ª en Severodonetsk", escribe Anna Kornitskaya, médico de la 56ª Brigada de las AFU.

▪ "En el caso de la 56ª Brigada, la artillería es más una maldición que una cobertura.
▪ "+/- un par de kilómetros - eso es un gran resultado... la infantería muere en manadas".
▪ Dice que las tropas rusas están atacando las posiciones de vanguardia del ejército ucraniano "sin pudor" en medio de problemas de apoyo de artillería.
▪ Es interesante que el informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso diga que el 70% de la 56ª brigada de las AFU fue destruida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## thanos2 (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países del G7 llamaron a Rusia a "transferir de inmediato" la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye bajo el control de Ucrania.*



O si no, qué? Seguirán intentando volarla para seguir diciendo que son los rusos los que intentaban volarla cuando están evitando que los ukros la vuelen?

Yo no sé cómo fueron las anteriores guerras, pero teniendo redes sociales, cámaras, testimonios de los habitantes de ciudades de Ucrania, no puedo tener más claro que Occidente es una banda de criminales mentirosos que apoyan a un estado nazi, dirigido por una marioneta farlopera que saldrá corriendo a resguardarse en alguna mansión, dejando un reguero de sangre y asesinatos absolutamente inútil para los intereses de los ucranianos.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¡¡¡NO OS RIÁIS!!! ESTE HOMBRE DA MUCHO MIEDO, *ESTÁ SIGUIENDO LOS PASOS DE ZELENSKI*, ¿Y SABÉIS LO QUE PASA AL FINAL? ¿LO SABÉIS?


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

@rejon y @asakopako me parece que son el mismo niño, aficionado a los cuchillos baratos...

PD- Familia desestructurada o hijo de madre soltera polifollada, una de dos.


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Dimite el cofundador *de la sucursal sueca* (no de Amnistía Internacional global).
> 
> Creo que no es útil responder a tus mensajes, aunque tratándose de "imprecisiones" sobre noticias recientes puede merecer la pena.
> 
> ...



A tomar polculo, uno menos


----------



## Harman (10 Ago 2022)

El Javelin estadounidense ha demostrado ser ineficaz en Ucrania. Tenemos en nuestro poder documentos internos de Raytheon, la empresa que produce estos sistemas de defensa antimisiles.

En Ucrania existe casi un culto a las " Javelinas sagradas ", que supuestamente pueden destruir cualquier equipo militar. Pero en realidad los complejos no son tan buenos.

Los documentos indican que la eficacia del Javelin "difiere de lo declarado". Así, de los 11 lanzamientos de prueba, sólo tres alcanzaron un objetivo fijo (véase el primer gráfico).

Según los registros públicos, el alcance del misil puede ser de hasta 5 km. Pero los documentos internos dicen que es la mitad (véase el segundo gráfico).

Un cuestionario de Raytheon rellenado por antiguos militares estadounidenses en Irak y Afganistán afirma que un tercio de los intentos de disparar el Javelin "estuvieron acompañados de problemas".

Son combatientes entrenados que han estudiado el Javelin y se han entrenado en los campos de tiro. Incluso ellos tuvieron dificultades. Además, los soldados estadounidenses no comprenden del todo a qué distancia se garantiza que el Javelin alcance su objetivo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos empeñados en tocar los cohones a los camaradas:



Vlad, bombardea al oso Yogui pero ya


----------



## Guaguei (10 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tanto Turquía como India se han convertido en los grandes intermediaros
> en el negocio de las sanciones a Rusia, Europa y otros caniches imperiales
> son los que se dedican a comprar en esos mercados... Hipocresía sin fin.
> India y Turquía haciendo maleta.



crisis artificial, y justificacion de atacar a rusia si se tercia y mandar armamento a ucrania


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Pasamos al momento de la guerra en la que por mucho que la propaganda Rusa lo intente ocultar, los rusos van a vivir en sus propias carnes qué de verdad es una guerra y no una operación especial y que no les va especialmente bien.


----------



## Elimina (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

A estos se les ocurre la genial idea de lanzar una pepino nuclear y se autoinmolan


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cada vez que tocas el acelerador son tres litros.






Los del 404 son pobres de solemnidad, pero con cochazos de 40.000 euros en adelante, yo también quiero ser 'pobre'. Y esto no es nada.

Anécdota española, hace 25-30 años con 40.000 euros o un poco más tenías casas de 90 metros cuadrados y te sobraba algo de dinero.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> Madrid es una comunidad autónoma-chiringuito que se sacaron de la manga en 1989, tuvieron que inventarse desde el nombre (muy original) hasta su bandera, Madrid es Castilla



Con la imposicion del sistema autonomico que nadie pidio, se tuvieron que inventar muchas nuevas banderas.


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los fanboys de uno y otro lado que pululais por el hilo sois lo mas tonto sin duda que he visto en burbuja en muchos años ... Espera, que vienen los misiles AGM-88-HARM antiradar que son tecnologia conocida desde hace mucho y Rusia dispone de los suyos. Esto obliga a encender y a apagar los radares por periodos para evitar la localización y poco más. Además al lanzarse desde aviones significa que el avión tiene que evitar a su vez ser detectado y derribado. Veremos hasta donde llega esto pero en principio y como punto uno no es un arma mágica ... Los rusos tienen sus propias versiones y hay contracticas.
> 
> 
> Lo de la inflación ya no tiene remedio y los precios dudo que bajen así que puesto que el problema ya no tiene solución la pregunta es si se merecen o no la horca los que han condenado a un par de generaciones a la misería. La realidad es que queramos o no Europa se quedo sin energía barata y pronto todo sus sectores productivos lo notaran ... Y mira que digo veces y veces jodete Putín pero es que no hay manera de que eso me consuele.



@coscorron el 'usuario' al que respondes no le hagas ni caso, solo con ver su historial de mensajes es más que suficiente, para ver que ha venido al hilo a molestar, menos mal que el colegio empieza el mes que viene.

Y respecto a la inflación en la UE es para largo, es decir, mucho años, da igual que manipulan las cifras/estadísticas, la realidad se impone a las mentiras de los gobiernos.


----------



## Adriano II (10 Ago 2022)

Joder, acojona con solo verlo ...


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer.



Como no veo la tele, ni escucho radio, ni leo periódicos, ni sabía quien era ese... ese tipo hasta ahora. Bueno, sí, había leído hoy que se le mencionaba. Y ahora viéndolo, menudo gilipollas. Cuando le responde a la pregunta '¿cuando estuviste en Madrid?' y el otro le responde 'cuando te metí la polla en la boca' (y se lo repite) el tipo parece estar pensando en qué orgía de las que participó sucedió eso. Igual se empalmó y todo.

En fin, lamentable tener un elemento como ese en la alcaldía de Madrid.


----------



## Plutarko (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A estos se les ocurre la genial idea de lanzar una pepino nuclear y se autoinmolan



Ya que ponemos cagadas en maniobras, que no tienen nada que ver con la guerra de Ucrania.... podemos reír un rato con otros vídeos







Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Amaras al führer sobre todas las cosas:


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Joder, acojona con solo verlo ...



Nada resiste el fuego purificador de los Buratinos.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

Además de sistemas S-300, Ucrania también alcanzó un radar 48Ya6-K1 “Podlet K1”en Kherson,


----------



## Como El Agua (10 Ago 2022)

Medios estadounidenses dicen que Rusia ha estado entrenando operadores para drones iraníes desde junio, que ya han sido entregados en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Serían los drones de reconocimiento y ataque Shahed-129 y Shahed-191.
A cambio Irán podría recibir un lote de cazas Su-35, que anteriormente se suponía que iban a ser entregados a Egipto.
Por el momento, no hay una sola foto o video que certifique el uso de drones de reconocimiento y ataque iraníes en el frente, ni sus municiones.


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> Madrid es una comunidad autónoma-chiringuito que se sacaron de la manga en 1989, tuvieron que inventarse desde el nombre (muy original) hasta su bandera, Madrid es Castilla



Te voy a contar un secreto, no se lo digas a nadie...prometido?



Todos los países son inventados.....sshhhhhh


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El tweet literalmente habla de perdidas Ucranianas.
> No sabeis ni puto ingles los ejpertos del foro



@Alabama Anon es Oryx y es su pastor.


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

"Servicios secretos interceptan una llamada en la que el oficial ruso Anton Struev ordena a un soldado matar civiles en Kiev
Una llamada interceptada por los servicios secretos de Ucrania muestra a un oficial ruso que ordena el asesinato de civiles.

En la conversación interceptada, el oficial ruso Anton Struev ordena a un subordinado que mate a civiles en el distrito de Brovary, región de Kiev, en marzo, según el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU).

El servicio dijo que él es un oficial de inteligencia en la 15ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de Guardias Separados de Rusia"
https://www.elmundo.es/internacional...3-directo.html


----------



## cebollin-o (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Servicios secretos interceptan una llamada en la que el oficial ruso Anton Struev ordena a un soldado matar civiles en Kiev
> Una llamada interceptada por los servicios secretos de Ucrania muestra a un oficial ruso que ordena el asesinato de civiles.
> 
> En la conversación interceptada, el oficial ruso Anton Struev ordena a un subordinado que mate a civiles en el distrito de Brovary, región de Kiev, en marzo, según el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU).
> ...



Otra nueva exclusiva de la prestigiosa agencia Buchafake News


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de los países del G7 llamaron a Rusia a "transferir de inmediato" la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye bajo el control de Ucrania.*



Y si no la hace que, van a dejar de respirar o algo, que se metan ya de una vez o que dejen de amenazar


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto, no se lo digas a nadie...prometido?
> 
> 
> 
> Todos los países son inventados.....sshhhhhh



Unos con mas vocacion de inventarse que otros¿no?


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Con la imposicion del sistema autonomico que nadie pidio, se tuvieron que inventar muchas nuevas banderas.



Se sacaron regiones nuevas de la manga, incluso se metieron con calzador provincias que no querían formar parte de ellas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

453 viewsD Anon, 19:50

t.me/DANON1776/14639

*Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD*

​




__





Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD


453 viewsD Anon, 19:50 Cucha..... que dice esta en twitter. que lo han HACKEADO los HIMARS a Lockheed Martin ..... los rusos...xD https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/cucha-que-dice-esta-en-twitter-que-lo-han-hackeado-los-himars-a-lockheed-martin-los-rusos-xd.1802938/




www.burbuja.info





UPDATE

parece que no es "sobre los HIMARS" si no ataque a la empres Lockheed Martin

no parece que tenga que verse comprometida la operatividad de los pocos o ninguno HIMARS que queden en UCRANIA.

pero aun asi habra que ver que sucede


----------



## rejon (10 Ago 2022)

La UE propuso oficialmente prohibir la emisión de visado Schengen a los rusos.
Se ha presentado una propuesta a la Unión Europea para prohibir la emisión de visas Schengen a los rusos- dijo el representante oficial del gobierno alemán Steffen Hebeshtreit. 
La propuesta fue hecha por "algunos países de la UE", pero no especificó cuáles.

Las autoridades alemanas aún no han evaluado esta iniciativa. “El gobierno alemán ahora tendrá que mantener discusiones al respecto entre los miembros del gabinete y dentro de la UE. Estas discusiones no se han completado, por lo que no puedo informar sobre los resultados provisionales”, dijo el Sr. Hebeshtreit en una sesión informativa .


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos



¿Dónde hay que ir a votar para Madrid sea independiente?


----------



## rudeboy (10 Ago 2022)

Alguna noticia de soledar ?
Parece que es el único sitio de todo el frente en el que se ha avanzado unos metros desde hace 2 meses . Han llegado a la zona industrial desde el otro lado de la carretera y ahí se han quedado clavados los rusos, puede que en otros 2 meses lleguen a la gasolinera de la rotonda.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La UE propuso oficialmente prohibir la emisión de visado Schengen a los rusos.
> Se ha presentado una propuesta a la Unión Europea para prohibir la emisión de visas Schengen a los rusos- dijo el representante oficial del gobierno alemán Steffen Hebeshtreit.
> La propuesta fue hecha por "algunos países de la UE", pero no especificó cuáles.
> 
> Las autoridades alemanas aún no han evaluado esta iniciativa. “El gobierno alemán ahora tendrá que mantener discusiones al respecto entre los miembros del gabinete y dentro de la UE. Estas discusiones no se han completado, por lo que no puedo informar sobre los resultados provisionales”, dijo el Sr. Hebeshtreit en una sesión informativa .



Adiós al turismo ruso, y a la pasta que deja. En el Levante estarán locos de contentos...


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Ago 2022)

Ya están acabando los primeros bloques nuevos de Mariupol


----------



## kelden (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se sacaron regiones nuevas de la manga, incluso se metieron con calzador provincias que no querían formar parte de ellas.



Es, como dices, una nueva reorganización territorial arbitraria sin ningún fundamento histórico o cultural, cuyo único fin es diluir las realidades nacionales catalana, vasca y gallega en una sopa de "comunidades". Más o menos lo mismo que la división arbitraria en provincias de Javier de Burgos en el siglo XIX. En España todo lo que se hace en el sentido de reordenar las divisiones territoriales no tiene otro fin que diluir los nacionalismos periféricos y apuntalar el nacionalismo español como hegemónico. Yo no se el motivo por el que insisten tanto: el estado español lleva perfectamente centralizado desde 1714. Tan centralizado que de hecho ese fue el detonante de la rebelión de las colonias americanas. Eso de labrarte tu propia ruina es muy español. Es fascinante como la cosa avisó durante cien años y en Madrid como si oyeran llover hasta que se llevaron la gran hostia en la primera mitad del siglo XIX. Ahora mismo la cosa también está avisando y en Madrid siguen, como hace 200 años, como si oyeran llover.


----------



## dedalo00 (10 Ago 2022)

El canal chino empieza a sacar las garras...

*El coste humano de la intromisión de EE. UU.*
Una vez abierta, la caja de Pandora no puede cerrarse nunca. Durante el siglo XXI, la guerra no ha tenido fin en Oriente Medio y más allá. Desde Afganistán hasta Irak y desde Libia hasta Siria, los habitantes de estos países han soportado una violencia sin fin y un sufrimiento inmenso. Nunca han podido disfrutar de la paz ni de la estabilidad.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Madrid debería ser un país independiente, tiene mucha más legitimidad que muchos



Y de qué iban a vivir, Suiza ya está inventada.


----------



## llabiegu (10 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya están acabando los primeros bloques nuevos de Mariupol



 como en España, que se tiran dos años para cualquier obra Paco


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> impossible



Y además esto:


El destrozo que les han hecho es brutal, y lo mejor es que nadie sabe con qué.
Otra hipótesis es un autoatentado, bien de la facción de Putin como justificación para un escalada nuclear porque está perdiendo la guerra y se ve como Gadaffi o bien por una facción enemiga (el FSB) que quiere hacerse con el poder aprovechando los desastres de la guerra causados por la incompetencia del enano que se cree gengis khan. 

O más fácil: que los sistemas antiaéreos rusos son una puta mierda.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Adiós al turismo ruso, y a la pasta que deja. En el Levante estarán locos de contentos...



Hace nada los Otánicos se jactaban de promover la fuga de cerebros y trabajadores cualificados rusos...

Este es el nivel.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es, como dices, una nueva reorganización territorial arbitraria sin ningún fundamento histórico o cultural, cuyo único fin es diluir las realidades nacionales catalana, vasca y gallega en una sopa de "comunidades". Más o menos lo mismo que la división arbitraria en provincias de Javier de Burgos en el siglo XIX. En España todo lo que se hace en el sentido de reordenar las divisiones territoriales no tiene otro fin que diluir los nacionalismos periféricos y apuntalar el nacionalismo español como hegemónico. Yo no se el motivo por el que insisten tanto: el estado español lleva perfectamente centralizado desde 1714. Tan centralizado que de hecho ese fue el detonante de la rebelión de las colonias americanas. Eso de labrarte tu propia ruina es muy español. Es fascinante como la cosa avisó durante cien años y en Madrid como si oyeran llover hasta que se llevaron la gran hostia en la primera mitad del siglo XIX. Ahora mismo la cosa también está avisando y en Madrid siguen, como hace 200 años, como si oyeran llover.



La división creada por Javier de Burgos, influenciada en parte por las prefecturas creadas por José Lanz a petición de José Bonaparte, que a su vez eran una copia de los departamentos franceses, donde se dejaban de lado particularidades históricas. En el caso de las provincias españolas, se exigía que todos los municipios estuvieran a menos de un día de caballo de la capital de provincia. Por eso, algunos municipios tienen más en común con la provincia de al lado que con la suya propia (de donde yo soy lo sabemos bien)


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Alguna noticia de soledar ?
> Parece que es el único sitio de todo el frente en el que se ha avanzado unos metros desde hace 2 meses . Han llegado a la zona industrial desde el otro lado de la carretera y ahí se han quedado clavados los rusos, puede que en otros 2 meses lleguen a la gasolinera de la rotonda.



Mientras, los rusos, van haciendo, tranquilo que llegaran (mapa ucraniano).


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)

Firma la petición


Retirons la Grand-Croix de la Légion d'honneur à Vladimir Poutine : au côté de l'Ukraine !




www.change.org


----------



## NS 4 (10 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otia, como España, pero en España lo teneis facil, con traeros a Nigeria al completo, ya haceis cupo.



Te recuerdo que gobiernan los vuestros...que efectivamente son lacayos del capital asesino anglosionista...

Bien sabes que en España no quedan comunistas de verdad...como tamopoco hay fascistas.

Vosotros, las izquierdas, habeis sido el mayor enemigo del trabajador español...no vengas ahora de salvapatrias.

Tu eres parte de esa España que tanto criticas...tu has contribuido con tu mendacidad y mezquindad a que este en la situacion que esta...

Sed por una vez coherentes en algo...habeis disfrutado de la democracia R78 enriqueciendos a la vez que destruiais al ciudadano ...ahora no querais esconder el bulto...

Yo no soy rojo ni azul, soy un español comun y corriente...pero no esta en mi genetica aceptar la esclavitud roja porque si...

Ya sabes...si quieres implantar el marxismo...correra la sangre...prefiero morir enfrentandome a vosotros...que vivir bajo vuestra bota roja.

Un hombre sin libertad de pensamiento ni de conciencia...no es un hombre.

La vida tiene que merecer la pena vivirla...nadie jugara aqui a vuestro juego.


Ya podeis preparar una buena coleccion de ataudes.


----------



## John Nash (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Ago 2022)

Para Xavier Colás, el periodista que vive en París y escribe para El Mundo sobre Rusia y ahora Ucrania, lo más impactante de la "broma" de Almeida es que le llaman Cara Polla... No que hable de los bastardos rusos, ni de deportar a los ucranianos en Madrid para que vayan a la guerra.

Xavier tendrá sin duda su merecido, antes o después.
Solo hay que esperar.

La desagradable broma a Almeida de dos cómicos rusos haciéndose pasar por el alcalde de Kiev: "¿Por qué te llaman Carapolla?"


----------



## Como El Agua (10 Ago 2022)

Viendo las filias y fobias del foro, que las entiendo pero me sigue sorprendiendo el apoyo a los enemigos, exteriores, de nuestro país, con país quiero referirme especialmente a ti y a mi, a nosotros como comunidad. Y siempre recuerdo está escena del Ministerio del Tiempo, el guionista está sublime.








El Ministerio del Tiempo: Felipe II descubre cómo es el mundo en 2016 | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa El Ministerio del Tiempo titulado Felipe II descubre cómo es el mundo en 2016. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es




"El rey de ahora, ese tal Felipe VI, no guerra contra esos americanos"
"Pero si ellos son los amos y nosotros sus aliados, entonces es que somos sus súbditos, cómo un rey que lleva mi sangre permite tal afrenta"
"Es que no perternece a la casa de Austria, es un Borbón..."


----------



## John Nash (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)

*Russians used cluster munitions during a recent shelling of Bakhmut, Donetsk oblast. These munitions send a lot of small fragments when they explode; each fragment can be lethal. *


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

Rusia no tiene prisa, ya que la guerra híbrida les va muy bien aprovechando los movimientos
de sus enemigos en su contra, para mantener desnazificar y la desmilitarización a fuego lento,
en paralelo con la desestabilización de la UE, la OTAN y el propio Imperio USAno. Putin ya dijo
que la estrategia de la OTAN de luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano les venia muy bien 
porque Rusia hará lo que piden ya que eso va cociendo a la OTAN y a la UE mientras mantienen
los números económicos favorables y los contrarios se van consumiendo.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (10 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Russians used cluster munitions during a recent shelling of Bakhmut, Donetsk oblast. These munitions send a lot of small fragments when they explode; each fragment can be lethal. *



joder. Les han jodido la mitad de la fuerza aerea de crimea!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



¿Tan desesperados están los putos rusos que pretenden volar 6 reactores nucleares para echarle la culpa a Ucrania y EEUU?


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>




Los ucran terminan haciendo reventar una central. Normal, están en guerra y el mundo les echará la culpa a los rusos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## ROBOTECH (10 Ago 2022)

Para el ucraniano medio Europa significa sentencia de muerte, mientras que Rusia significa libertad.
Cada ucraniano que huye ilegalmente a Europa es susceptible de que los lacayos europeos de Washington lo envíen a morir a la guerra. En cambio en Rusia puede ser libre en un país de cultura similar, en el que habla el idioma y con millones de ucranianos étnicos.

Al mismo tiempo para el soldado voluntario ruso promedio que está acudiendo ahora a la zona de conflicto Ucrania es el nuevo El Dorado.
Cada ucraniano muerto y cada ucraniana emigrada a Europa mantenida por la Cruz Roja significan casas y granjas vacías para colonizar. Trabajo y techo sin hipoteca. Ya en Jersón se dice que las propiedades de los que han huido a Ucrania serán para los rusos.


----------



## Peineto (10 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Alguna noticia de soledar ?
> Parece que es el único sitio de todo el frente en el que se ha avanzado unos metros desde hace 2 meses . Han llegado a la zona industrial desde el otro lado de la carretera y ahí se han quedado clavados los rusos, puede que en otros 2 meses lleguen a la gasolinera de la rotonda.



Anda, ve a tomar por culo y luego vuelves.


----------



## llabiegu (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La división creada por Javier de Burgos, influenciada en parte por las prefecturas creadas por José Lanz a petición de José Bonaparte, que a su vez eran una copia de los departamentos franceses, donde se dejaban de lado particularidades históricas. En el caso de las provincias españolas, se exigía que todos los municipios estuvieran a menos de un día de caballo de la capital de provincia. Por eso, algunos municipios tienen más en común con la provincia de al lado que con la suya propia (de donde yo soy lo sabemos bien)



Puedes tener en común y mucho con la Asturias de Santillana, no te lo niego. Pero con el resto de Cantabria permiteme dudarlo. Santander y Laredo ciudades castellanas y por no mentar la zona de Castro para no entrar en polémicas. Con todo te doy la razón de la falta de coherencia de no solo las CCAA del estado sino también de las falsas fronteras provinciales.


----------



## frangelico (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero tiene casi 200 años y al final ha logrado imponerse dando lugar a una estructura urbana en general coherente con la división administrativa. Yo las dejaría aunque sólo sea porque son más antiguas que la mayoría de estados del mundo


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (10 Ago 2022)

__





Ministerio Ruso desmiente el ataque ucraniano a Crimea y muestra orgulloso fotografías de los aviones y aeropuerto intacto. ¡¡¡RIDÍCULO GLOBALISTA!!!


Los europeos y americanos vuelven a quedar en ridículo ante la superioridad de la estepa asiática... AH NO... recordad, los satelites son franquistas y nazis... Satellite images reportedly show HUGE damage to Crimea's Novofedorivka Airbase (euroweeklynews.com)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (10 Ago 2022)

En realidad Turquía es probable que deba todo su crecimiento de los ultimos 20 años al saqueo de petróleo iraquí, sirio y libio. Se hacen fortunas aprovechándose de países que previamente han sido destruifos.


----------



## Peineto (10 Ago 2022)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> joder. Les han jodido la mitad de la fuerza aerea de crimea!



Fake. Se han quedado sin aviación, tontolaba. Otro más a la nevera.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Para el ucraniano medio Europa significa sentencia de muerte, mientras que Rusia significa libertad.
> Cada ucraniano que huye ilegalmente a Europa es susceptible de que los lacayos europeos de Washington lo envíen a morir a la guerra. En cambio en Rusia puede ser libre en un país de cultura similar, en el que habla el idioma y con millones de ucranianos étnicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo para el soldado voluntario ruso promedio que está acudiendo ahora a la zona de conflicto Ucrania es el nuevo El Dorado.
> Cada ucraniano muerto y cada ucraniana emigrada a Europa mantenida por la Cruz Roja significan casas y granjas vacías para colonizar. Trabajo y techo sin hipoteca. Ya en Jersón se dice que *las propiedades de los que han huido a Ucrania serán para los rusos.*



para los soldados rusos?. Como los romanos?. El mundo no cambia...


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Y tendrá el descaro de considerarse LIBRE. Solamente es una OVEJA más, que no sabe por donde le da el aire.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo, si vuelve a insultar a España una sola vez más, le congelo también.



En general me sorprende como se recurre siempre al insulto sin argumentar... Es lo q menos me gusta de este foro.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Puedes tener en común y mucho con la Asturias de Santillana, no te lo niego. Pero con el resto de Cantabria permiteme dudarlo. Santander y Laredo ciudades castellanas y por no mentar la zona de Castro para no entrar en polémicas. Con todo te doy la razón de la falta de coherencia de no solo las CCAA del estado sino también de las falsas fronteras provinciales.



En eso estoy de acuerdo. Incluso una colega de Santander me decía que para ellos los de San Vicente de la Barquera y Potes tenían un acento y un deje más a la asturiana que ellos, los de la capital, más castellanos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (10 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


>



Este video es ANTIGUO, por lo menos de marzo cuando se discutió el uso de termobáricas. Yo mismo dije que esas seguramente no lo eran porque no tiene sentido militar alguno usarlas en campo abierto. El efecto de la onda expansiva es debido la niebla y no se aprecia doble detonación.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pinovski (10 Ago 2022)

Tras el ataque en Crimea los RUSOS en Jersón ENTRAN en PÁNICO: Ordenan EVACUACIÓN URGENTE de colonos y familiares de los militares en Jersón


Families of Russian military personnel have begun to be deported from Kherson Oblast State Administration - VCP Newz Las familias del personal militar ruso han comenzado a ser deportadas de la ocupada Kherson después de otro ataque en el puente Antonivka por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Unos con mas vocacion de inventarse que otros¿no?



No, todos igual


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Hace nada los Otánicos se jactaban de promover la fuga de cerebros y trabajadores cualificados rusos...
> 
> Este es el nivel.



Se fue mucha gente a Georgia o Turquía


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Ago 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Tras el ataque en Crimea los RUSOS en Jersón ENTRAN en PÁNICO: Ordenan EVACUACIÓN URGENTE de colonos y familiares de los militares en Jersón
> 
> 
> Families of Russian military personnel have begun to be deported from Kherson Oblast State Administration - VCP Newz Las familias del personal militar ruso han comenzado a ser deportadas de la ocupada Kherson después de otro ataque en el puente Antonivka por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de...
> ...



Otros dos a la nevera.


----------



## Epicii (10 Ago 2022)

No hay necesidad de insultos, postea lo que te interesa, pero no insultes que pareces un trastornado...


----------



## alfonbass (10 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y de qué iban a vivir, Suiza ya está inventada.



De dejar atrás la rémora española socialista


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Ago 2022)

Mientras los rusos haciendo rusadas


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

El país de los retrasados mentales


----------



## arriondas (10 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No hay necesidad de insultos, postea lo que te interesa, pero no insultes que pareces un trastornado...



Es otro intoxicador a sueldo. Y manipular fotos hoy en día lo hace cualquiera. Lo repito, ¿por qué los rusos tendrían que ocultar algo así?


----------



## mazuste (10 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Para el ucraniano medio Europa significa sentencia de muerte, mientras que Rusia significa libertad.
> Cada ucraniano que huye ilegalmente a Europa es susceptible de que los lacayos europeos de Washington lo envíen a morir a la guerra. En cambio en Rusia puede ser libre en un país de cultura similar, en el que habla el idioma y con millones de ucranianos étnicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo para el soldado voluntario ruso promedio que está acudiendo ahora a la zona de conflicto Ucrania es el nuevo El Dorado.
> Cada ucraniano muerto y cada ucraniana emigrada a Europa mantenida por la Cruz Roja significan casas y granjas vacías para colonizar. Trabajo y techo sin hipoteca. Ya en Jersón se dice que las propiedades de los que han huido a Ucrania serán para los rusos.



En el caso de los, aproximadamente, 6 millones que se fueron a Rusia,
han conseguido formar cerca de 10 batallones que se han incorporado
a las filas de las repúblicas. Por eso, comentan, que las milicias del este
han tomado la iniciativa en lo últimos choques para la recuperación de
los pueblos durante estos días.


----------



## Ramonmo (10 Ago 2022)

Esos daños no se han producido por ataque aéreo ni de coña. En caso de ser reales, ha sido un sabotaje.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

pajaritos por aquí, pajaritos por allá







Se sube y se volverá a subir, con esta cuenta o con 50 nuevas.


----------



## Epicii (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es otro intoxicador a sueldo. Y manipular fotos hoy en día lo hace cualquiera. Lo repito, ¿por qué los rusos tendrían que ocultar algo así?



Amigo viste el tamaño del hongo y del humo...? es evidente que le dieron durísimo a la base...
Lo que digan los rusos no se lo cree nadie


----------



## Epicii (10 Ago 2022)

Alarmante los efectos pueden ser los de un ataque quimico sobre civiles


----------



## Nicors (10 Ago 2022)

Algo que decir putinejas?


----------



## Ramonmo (10 Ago 2022)

No, son explosivos colocados a mano. Que tiene mucho mérito, pero de misiles, nada. Además, no supone absolutamente nada respecto a la marcha de la guerra.


----------



## delhierro (10 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Alarmante los efectos pueden ser los de un ataque quimico sobre civiles



Como Putin se hace el orejas, los otros suben las provocaciones. Al final van a liar alguna gorda.



Epicii dijo:


> No hay necesidad de insultos, postea lo que te interesa, pero no insultes que pareces un trastornado...



Es que es un puto tarado, hay 3 o 4 similares o es el mismo subnormal.

Se pueden tener simpatias o antipatias, pero lo de algunos es claramente de psicopatas. Y contesto sin verlos, pero me imagino que cuentas son , andan en mi ignore con la escoria.


----------



## Bartleby (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Oso Polar (10 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que el tio esta gaga y acaba la legislatura en un centro es un hecho pero también es verdad que las chaquetas con viento las carga el diablo ... A mi a veces también me cuesta.... : - (. Por cierto os habéis fijado ... sin corbata, habrá hecho caso a Sanchez o en EEUU también ha empezado la campaña de ahorro energetico ese que no iba a afectar a los consumidores finales y sólo afectaría a las empresas pero cuyas principales medidas sólo afectaran a los remeros finales.



Esta vestido como un adefesio, mira los zapatos que trae, incluso pareciera que tuviera pañales y se nota que su mujer ya se está cansando. Una vergüenza que sea el presidente de EEUU.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Pinovski dijo:


> Tras el ataque en Crimea los RUSOS en Jersón ENTRAN en PÁNICO: Ordenan EVACUACIÓN URGENTE de colonos y familiares de los militares en Jersón
> 
> 
> Families of Russian military personnel have begun to be deported from Kherson Oblast State Administration - VCP Newz Las familias del personal militar ruso han comenzado a ser deportadas de la ocupada Kherson después de otro ataque en el puente Antonivka por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de...
> ...




Llevais 1 mes con lo de que Jerson caerá mañana.

Sois unos cansinos.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Amigo viste el tamaño del hongo y del humo...? es evidente que le dieron durísimo a la base...
> Lo que digan los rusos no se lo cree nadie



Lo que dicen los rusos no lo sabes.

Está CENSURADA todas las informaciones provenientes de Rusia en mass media e internet.

TODA, solo ponen lo que les conviene y manipulandolo.


----------



## Aurkitu (10 Ago 2022)

Que pesados los _niño rata_ otanistas con lo de la base de Crimea, sois como adolescentes con acné. Para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente el ataque equivale a buscar la extensión de la franja de seguridad más al norte y al oeste, hasta donde se consideré oportuno. Con lo que más jóvenes y hombres ucranianos de diversos grupos etarios no nacionalistas la van a palmar en defensa de un sin sentido. Rusos también, pero en una proporción muchísimo menor. ¿Y todo para qué? ¿Para beneficiar a EE.UU?

De ucrania sólo se han escapado de las levas forzosas los que tenían buenos contactos familiares , para variar. -Y como dije en otro hilo, ya he visto varios por el pueblo-.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Llevais 1 mes con lo de que Jerson caerá mañana.
> 
> Sois unos cansinos.



Pero si tú eres un pepero gallego de mierda adorador de frijolito.

Estás para llamar cansino a nadie.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Ago 2022)

La Federación de Rusia ha demostrado que con sanciones no se puede derrocar a un gobierno fuerte en un sistema multipolar globalizado y sus contrincantes occidentales han tenido que empezar a sacar bandera blanca para evitar que la debacle económica alcance al orbe.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si tú eres un pepero gallego de mierda adorador de frijolito.
> 
> Estás para llamar cansino a nadie.



Vas a mamar polla de frijolito mucho tiempo.

¿Como va el empate tecnico de VOX con el PP? Por cierto, VOX es pro ucros.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y de qué iban a vivir, Suiza ya está inventada.



Hace unos años nos dijeron que iban a montar unos megacasinos de Las Vegas que eran la polla, no una sino dos veces ... Y luego que con el Brexit se traían la City a la Castellana ... Se me ocurre montar unos juegos olimpicos o algo así ...


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vas a mamar polla de frijolito mucho tiempo.
> 
> ¿Como va el empate tecnico de VOX con el PP? Por cierto, VOX es pro ucros.



Estás más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje. Lo cual tiene delito para ser un gallego de mierda. Métete un centollo por el culo si eso.

Para cosas de VOX habla con @ciberecovero o con @luisgarciaredondo que siempre están de guardia.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Joder, en todos los mapas de la guerra que encuentro en Internet, *Zaporozhye * sigue siendo ucra. 

La verdad ante todo


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Estás más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje. Lo cual tiene delito para ser un gallego de mierda. Métete un centollo por el culo si eso.
> 
> Para cosas de VOX habla con @ciberecovero o con @luisgarciaredondo que siempre están de guardia.




Entonces peor, eres un gitano ejpañol rojo de mierda cuneteable.

Anda y vete ponerle el culo a un moronegro.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Jodido bufon. Con un poco de suerte este año no hay ni campanadas. Todos a oscuras.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (10 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El país de los retrasados mentales



Una cosa te digo, da igual lo que digan los sucnor traidores estos ahora, en el 2025 sin energía para ir a cagar, cambiarán de opinión sobr lo de cerrar centrales funcionales


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Entonces peor, eres un gitano ejpañol rojo de mierda cuneteable.



Pero si lo rojo es el culo de gallego de mierda que llevas perforado por frijolito, maricón de mierda.

¿Cuántos millones de marrónidos dice que quiere acoger tu amo? Cuántos millones de euros para las furcias feminazis?

Jojojo un pepero de mierda llamando rojos a los demás


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si lo rojo es el culo de gallego de mierda que llevas perforado por frijolito, maricón de mierda.
> 
> ¿Cuántos millones de marrónidos dice que quiere acoger tu amo? Cuántos millones de euros para las furcias feminazis?
> 
> Jojojo un pepero de mierda llamando rojos a los demás




El secano y los 40º e han secado las 2 neuronas con las que naciste, payaso. 

Eres escoria de España. Los rusos te tratarian peor que a un gitano.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A ver como es eso ... Los comercios de Madrid no pueden encender sus escaparates pero este tarado si puede alumbrar toda la ciudad con bombillitas exageradas y horteras ... Espero que le pongan en vereda, que este es del partido del gobierno, porque creo que los vigueses también tienen derecho a decir jodete Putin.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El secano y los 40º e han secado las 2 neuronas con las que naciste, payaso.
> 
> Eres escoria de España. Los rusos te tratarian peor que a un gitano.



Son unas cuantas cuentas que no deberías contestarles nunca ... Dejales que cuelguen sus gilipolleces o ponles en el ignore, pero contestarles es perder el tiempo. Nunca aportan al foro solamente ensucian y ensucian el hilo. Si les haces casos es peor. Don´t feed the troll.


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El secano y los 40º e han secado las 2 neuronas con las que naciste, payaso.
> 
> Eres escoria de España. Los rusos te tratarian peor que a un gitano.



Aquí vuestro amego hermericus, nacional patriotas. Un firme defensor de la putineja porque es un sucio gallego con dni español que se morirá con dni español. Eso es el PP gallego de donde viene frijolito.

Pero sois tan follarrusos que aunque venga un maricón cagándose en tu país como el mierdericus, dabuti o xicomalo, si se arrodilla ante Putin se lo perdonáis.


----------



## coscorron (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Joder, en todos los mapas de la guerra que encuentro en Internet, *Zaporozhye * sigue siendo ucra.
> 
> La verdad ante todo



La ciudad si pero la mayor parte del Oblast no ...


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Hace nada los Otánicos se jactaban de promover la fuga de cerebros y trabajadores cualificados rusos...
> 
> Este es el nivel.



@Marx lo dijo 


> Año 2021 turismo en España
> - FR 21%
> - México 14%
> - Argentina 14%
> - EE.UU. 14%


----------



## Mabuse (10 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El país de los retrasados mentales



¿Realmente hay tanto uranio?¿No hemos aprendido nada?


----------



## Mabuse (10 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A ver si lo he entendido bien, si encendemos las lucen Putin gana, pero si las apagamos Putin nos derrota. Putin es como el juego entonces, la única forma de ganarle es hacer como si no existiera.




__





El Juego (juego mental) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es otro intoxicador a sueldo. Y manipular fotos hoy en día lo hace cualquiera. Lo repito, ¿por qué los rusos tendrían que ocultar algo así?



Igual las fotos son falsas de toda falsedad, no lo sé, pero ¿porqué los rusos...? pues por lo mismo que los otros, por que esto es una puta guerra y se miente para salvar la apariencia, dado que esta afecta tanto a las tropas como a los civiles que apoyan.

Con lo anterior no digo que los rusos estén mintiendo. Me espero más de 'mi bando' ese tipo de argucias. Me ha dolido escribir eso de 'mi bando'. Incluso entrecomillado. Qué vergüenza...


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
Oblast de Donetstz: aprox 70% ruso
Oblast de Jarkov : aprox 35% ruso
Oblast de Mikolaiev: 8% ruso
Oblast de Odessa: 0% ruso



Terrible derrota rusa y tal.

Yo diria que Rusia ya ha alcanzado cerca del 75% de su objetivo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Ago 2022)

El mito de las bombas atómicas contra Hiroshima y Nagasaki - mpr21


El 6 de agosto de 1945 Estados Unidos lanzó la bomba atómica sobre la ciudad de Hiroshima, matando a unas 140.000 personas, civiles en su inmensa mayoría. Años de propaganda difundida por los historiadores, han intentado justificar este crimen bajo el argumento de que la dura resistencia japonés...



mpr21.info


----------



## asakopako (10 Ago 2022)

esque los himars


----------



## golden graham (10 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Chupate esa putin no acabaras con nuestra navidad


----------



## NPI (10 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Más perfiles del estercolero azul que son PROUCROPITECOS/COVILERDOS/TRAGACIONISTAS


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Chupate esa putin no acabaras con nuestra navidad



No es precisamente Putin quien quiere terminar con la Navidad y con todo lo cristiano. Son los HDLGP que tenemos instalados en nuestras instituciones, tanto en España como en Europa y USA. E Inglaterra, no olvidemos a la malhadada isla. Putin protege a los cristianos. Está contra el aborto. Contra el LGTBI-FBI-CIA y demás mierdas. A ver si nos enteramos ya de quien es el enemigo real. Y que tenga que venir un ruso a enseñarnos el camino... mecagontó.


----------



## asakopako (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



Pero esque los himars, subnormal hijo de puta   

Con el pepinazo de ayer el porcentaje de cerdos rusos ha bajado bastante. Dicen que hay colas en el puente para la puta madre Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Para el ucraniano medio Europa significa sentencia de muerte, mientras que Rusia significa libertad.
> Cada ucraniano que huye ilegalmente a Europa es susceptible de que los lacayos europeos de Washington lo envíen a morir a la guerra. En cambio en Rusia puede ser libre en un país de cultura similar, en el que habla el idioma y con millones de ucranianos étnicos.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo para el soldado voluntario ruso promedio que está acudiendo ahora a la zona de conflicto Ucrania es el nuevo El Dorado.
> Cada ucraniano muerto y cada ucraniana emigrada a Europa mantenida por la Cruz Roja significan casas y granjas vacías para colonizar. Trabajo y techo sin hipoteca. Ya en Jersón se dice que las propiedades de los que han huido a Ucrania serán para los rusos.



Aquí otro ORCO desesperado recién registrado. Ya ni se molestan en disimular

*ROBOTECH
Forero Paco Demier
Desde10 Ago 2022










*


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que dicen los rusos no lo sabes.
> 
> Está CENSURADA todas las informaciones provenientes de Rusia en mass media e internet.
> 
> TODA, solo ponen lo que les conviene y manipulandolo.



Hablas como si lleváramos toda la vida con esa "censura"....
Qué está mal? si, para mi es una decisión equivocada quitarle el altavoz a gente como RT, pero....
llevamos muchos años viendo lo que dicen y cómo lo decían, por lo que si, podemos saber o intuir lo que se piensa
Que también te digo lo contrario, en el fondo...tampoco sabemos "como pensamos nosotros", puesto que, realmente, no hay un "nosotros" o "ellos"
Esta mañana salía la Simonian diciendo que ni una "critica al gobierno"...por lo que...realmente, tampoco saben los rusos lo que piensan...
qué ironia, verdad?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La división creada por Javier de Burgos, influenciada en parte por las prefecturas creadas por José Lanz a petición de José Bonaparte, que a su vez eran una copia de los departamentos franceses, donde se dejaban de lado particularidades históricas. En el caso de las provincias españolas, se exigía que todos los municipios estuvieran a menos de un día de caballo de la capital de provincia. Por eso, algunos municipios tienen más en común con la provincia de al lado que con la suya propia (de donde yo soy lo sabemos bien)



Las prefecturas inventadas por el traidor afrancesado Lanz en total eran 38 y no incluían Cataluña porque el enano corso la anexionó a Francia en 1810, formando 4 departamentos con nombres basados en criterios geográficos y no históricos (Segre, Ter, Bouches du Ebre y Montserrat).

Muchos necionalistas catalanes son francófilos pero desconocen ésta anexión que en caso ganar la guerra Francia habría llevado a la práctica desaparición de la cultura y el idioma catalán y, ojo, al uso obligatorio de nombres de pila en francés .... los Jordis y Jaumes tendrían que llamarse Georges y Jacques como en Perpignan... 

La división de Javier de Burgos en bastantes casos respetó las fronteras históricas, por ejemplo en el límite norte del reino de Granada, o las fronteras que delimitaban los reinos de Valencia y Murcia establecidas mediante acuerdos entre Aragón y Castilla en la Edad Media.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablas como si lleváramos toda la vida con esa "censura"....
> Qué está mal? si, para mi es una decisión equivocada quitarle el altavoz a gente como RT, pero....
> llevamos muchos años viendo lo que dicen y cómo lo decían, por lo que si, podemos saber o intuir lo que se piensa
> Que también te digo lo contrario, en el fondo...tampoco sabemos "como pensamos nosotros", puesto que, realmente, no hay un "nosotros" o "ellos"
> ...




Yo estoy HASTA LOS HUEVOS de la censura que hay en Occidente, del pensamiento único y de las AMENAZAS de todo tipo al que no comulgue con ruedas de molino.

Occidente YA NO ES la tierra de la Libertad y del libre pensamiento.

En Europa solo tiene libertad y librepensamientos los moronegros, los LGTBXYZ y los que le lamen el culo al NWO


----------



## lapetus (11 Ago 2022)

Llevo varios días desconectado, pero mi propagandómetro me hace pensar que los ucros han tenido alguna pérdida importante, o están en mala situación con respecto a hace unas semanas.

Eso sin negar las cagadas rusas.


----------



## dabuti (11 Ago 2022)

Y tiene el botón nuclear....
VÍDEO DE GAGA BIDEN incapaz de ponerse su chaqueta.


----------



## dabuti (11 Ago 2022)

Es que los HIMARS...


*Hackers rusos hacen caer la página web de la empresa que desarrolló los lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS*










Hackers rusos hacen caer la página web de la empresa que desarrolló los lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 10 ago (SANA) El grupo de hackers rusos Killnet informó que hizo caer la página web de la e




sana.sy


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo estoy HASTA LOS HUEVOS de la censura que hay en Occidente, del pensamiento único y de las AMENAZAS de todo tipo al que no comulgue con ruedas de molino.
> 
> Occidente YA NO ES la tierra de la Libertad y del libre pensamiento.
> 
> En Europa solo tiene libertad y librepensamientos los moronegros y los que le lamen el culo al NWO



Es que realmente no es así, no puedes combatir censura con autoritarismo, es imposible. "Occidente" si es que eso existe, no es más que un conjunto de estados donde hay gente MUY EQUIVOCADA y otros no.
Evidentemente, los medios dan pasto más a esa gente porque da más "likes", es decir, más visitas, más negocio, lo que, oye, a mi me parece lícito, la verdad.
Pero yo no quiero vivir en un mundo donde no se cuestione nada, donde todo sea o "NWO" o "esto es así, y punto"


----------



## Epicii (11 Ago 2022)

Bielorusia puede entrar en la guerra, seria un desastre para Ucrania...


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que realmente no es así, no puedes combatir censura con autoritarismo, es imposible. "Occidente" si es que eso existe, no es más que un conjunto de estados donde hay gente MUY EQUIVOCADA y otros no.
> Evidentemente, los medios dan pasto más a esa gente porque da más "likes", es decir, más visitas, más negocio, lo que, oye, a mi me parece lícito, la verdad.
> Pero yo no quiero vivir en un mundo donde no se cuestione nada, donde todo sea o "NWO" o "esto es así, y punto"



O sea, el autoritarismo de pensamiento NO SE PUEDE COMBATIR en Occidente, si lo haces eres peor que un hereje en la Edad Media.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es, como dices, una nueva reorganización territorial arbitraria sin ningún fundamento histórico o cultural, cuyo único fin es diluir las realidades nacionales catalana, vasca y gallega en una sopa de "comunidades". Más o menos lo mismo que la división arbitraria en provincias de Javier de Burgos en el siglo XIX. En España todo lo que se hace en el sentido de reordenar las divisiones territoriales no tiene otro fin que diluir los nacionalismos periféricos y apuntalar el nacionalismo español como hegemónico. Yo no se el motivo por el que insisten tanto: el estado español lleva perfectamente centralizado desde 1714. Tan centralizado que de hecho ese fue el detonante de la rebelión de las colonias americanas. Eso de labrarte tu propia ruina es muy español. Es fascinante como la cosa avisó durante cien años y en Madrid como si oyeran llover hasta que se llevaron la gran hostia en la primera mitad del siglo XIX. Ahora mismo la cosa también está avisando y en Madrid siguen, como hace 200 años, como si oyeran llover.



¿Y la realidad nacional castellana dónde la dejamos?


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Bielorusia puede entrar en la guerra, seria un desastre para Ucrania...



Llevan diciendo que entra desde el primer dia. Pero no lo ha hecho. Claro que no les han atacado de forma directa hasta el momento.

No le veo la ventaja para los anglos de meter a los bielorrusos. Es raro que hayan dado permiso a Kiev para atacarlos, aunque algun loco actuando por su cuenta es posible.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Y la realidad nacional castellana dónde la dejamos?



Castilla es una nacion fallida.

Los castellanos vasacongados del PV crearon el nacionalismo vasco y el odio a Castilla.

Castilla no tiene fuerza para imponer su cultura en todo el territorio, y LAMENTABILISIMENTE ha asumido como suyas y propagandeando kultura gitano/paco/cutre que degrada a España mientras desprecia, odia y ridiculiza las culturas perifericas españolas..

Castilla o mejor dicho la España culturalmente castellana que se quiere imponer y tiene graves problemas para cnvivir con otras culturas españolas es un gran problema que tiene España.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Más de los que muchos se creen. Tienen un ejercito tan o más preparado que el ucraniano y a diferencia de Putin seguramente llamarian a movilización total. Los rusos van lentos porque juegan con 100.000 soldados. Los bielorrusos pueden poner en pie de guerra 3 o 4 veces esa cifra.

Pero habra que ver si no son lanzamientos desde allí de misiles o cualquier otra cosa. Una explosión no es necesariamente algo que entra.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tienes fuentes de esto?



Cuando constituyeron las juntas tras el derrumbe de la monarquía ante Napoleón los autonomistas solo propusieron reformar el pacto colonial y fue eso lo que se llevo a España en 1812 cuando se hizo la constitución, aunque solo se obtuvieron concesiones a medias.

A medida que la cosa se radicalizo los independentistas mandaron delegaciones a las cortes para negociar directamente con las autoridades españolas una independencia pactada sin embargo esto fue rechazado de plano.

Después del regreso de Felón quien se limpio el culo con la constitución y desato una oleada represión masiva se paso de intentar negociar a directamente una independencia a las bravas a fuego y sangre, una ruptura total y absoluta con España, su gobierno y su gente.

Esta no es una informaron fácil de conseguir esta dispersa entre los trabajos de varios autores porque nunca es el foco central de estos, pese a lo que pueda parecer a primera vista si hubo mucho trapicheo debajo de la mesa durante las guerras de independencia.

Cómo España gobernó y perdió al mundo

Este trabajo esta muy bueno para entender la estructura de poder del imperio articulada en torno la figura del rey y como este sistema por si mismo erosiono y destruyo el propio dominio colonial a medida que pasaba el tiempo fue como dijo el conde de Aranda a Carlos III esto no puede mantenerse por más tiempo.

La crisis final de España radica en su derrota militar contra Francia en tierra primero y después contra Inglaterra en el mar, desaparecida toda fuerza militar en la península luchando por sobrevivir ante la ocupación francesa retener las colonias a la fuerza era una mera ilusión. España necesitaba desesperadamente a las colonias para poder revertir la bancarrota y destrucción completa que le supuso meterse en el gran juego europeo, pero ya los americanos habían visto que no necesitaban a España para nada viéndose visto capaces de repeler a los ingleses por su propia cuenta cuando estos intentaron atacar Buenos Aires y viendo los enormes réditos que generaba un comercio ya no tutelado por España y sin la losa de tener que pagarle impuestos, volver atrás tal cual era imposible.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



Que objetivos los de la fase a, b o la c a la defensiva?


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que objetivos los de la fase a, b o la c a la defensiva?



Creo que son los D de la derrota total y tal.

Los rusos pasaran hambre, no se podrán calentar en invierno y su ejercito está en vias de la destrucción...


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que son los D de la derrota total y tal.
> 
> Los rusos pasaran hambre y no se podrán calentar en invierno.



Joder lo de Hastomel me encanta como masacraron a la vdv.


----------



## bigplac (11 Ago 2022)

Pero tiene hombres, que es lo que ahora Rusia necesita, cien mil hombres más y la guerra acaba en una semana, si no fuera porque si entra Bielorrusia entraría Polonia


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Bielorusia puede entrar en la guerra, seria un desastre para Ucrania...



Y la columna de 60 km no salió de Bielorrusia? Ahora a llorar, que se jodan.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Ago 2022)

Parece que la OTAN ha atacado una base en Bielorrusia.





Esto cada vez se pone peor, vamos de cabeza a una guerra.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo cómo estaría Prusia a inicios del siglo XIX. En ese siglo se avanzó mucho, es básicamente cuando bajó drásticamente la mortalidad infantil en Europa y se produjo la "explosión (demográfica) blanca". Reino Unido y Alemania triplicaron población, y eso que exportaron a su vez millones de personas.
> 
> 
> Hay un punto en el que creo que podemos estar de acuerdo: Si bien España construyó ciudades, universidades, puertos, fuertes, etc. No menos cierto es que se lo cobró. El dinero que venía a España era en concepto de impuestos, se puede discutir si eran altos o no, o si América pago de más o se hizo con las infraestructuras a precio de ganga, pero insistir en eso está fuera de lugar. Por cierto, los impuestos que hubieran en aquellos años en América no son nada con los que nos someten hoy día en España.
> ...



En España nunca se le dio importancia a la finanza no por nada no existía un "banco de España" menos uno ultramarino y el imperio en lugar de ser la mayor unión aduanera y comercial del planeta, cuando se deshizo el monopolio paso en cero coma a descapitalizarse a lo bestia, las barreras comerciales no solo eran externas lo eran también internas la balcanización se da en gran medida porque las colonias eran virtualmente islas sin vinculo común entre ellas mas allá del monarca, las baratijas inglesas y gringas inundan el mercado, nadie se le ocurrió que todo eso podía producirse localmente y esa fue la verdadera ruina a ambos lados del Atlántico, una producción primaria basada en la exportación de unos pocos bienes cuyo valor de mercado es fluctuante vs la importación de manufacturas de alto valor añadido con precios estables, el gran intercambio desigual.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Ago 2022)

No sé de qué os deis de Bielorrusia.
El otro día oía a un experto español en artillería, y con el stock actual nos da para un día de guerra a nivel ucraniano y menos de una hora a nivel ruso.
Fuera de los USA la OTAN no es nada.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Castilla es una nacion fallida.
> 
> Los castellanos vasacongados del PV crearon el nacionalismo vasco y el odio a Castilla.
> 
> ...



A ver si lo he entendido:

Castilla es una nación fallida. Ok.

Su lengua es la segunda más fuerte del mundo, después del chino. Y el Estado que construyó (España, junto con otros muchos territorios) sigue en pie. ¿Quién es el débil? Por mucho apoyo que los que tratan de romper tengan de los enemigos de España y, sobre todo, del Reino Unido. Pero Castilla es una nación fallida.

Ah, pero el País Vasco, Cataluña y Galacia son nacionalidades sanas. Van bien.

Castilla no. Ok.

No se engañe. La cultura castellana no es el germen de España por casualidad. Al que lo dude le sugiero que lea a Sánchez Albornoz. Mientras León seguía pegada el códex visigothorum, Castilla se hacía insumisa (después de quemar públicamante el código visigótico) e innovaba con el ius gentium. Todo su Estado y sus leyes empezaban a emanar de la vida de su pueblo, insumiso al islam. Hasta su idioma es el que más se diferencia del latín porque la codificación en esos siglos es conservadurismo: y Castilla no es conservadora, es ávidamente libre. Mientras el resto de territorios mandaba a sus doncellas a casar con los emires y califas de Córdoba, Castilla combatía.

Sobre Castilla se han echando cuando la han visto débil. Y con la ayuda de todos los enemigos externos, empezando por el perro inglés. ¿De qué iban a haber florecido los nacionalismos periféricos si no? No, no fueron los castellanos vascongados los que levantaron el nacionalismo vasco, sino los carlistas y foralistas rebotados. Los mismos que después de Vergara habían pactado con los moderados. Pero que después de la abolición de los fueros vascos en 1876 se vieron fuera del juego político. Menos mal, casualidades, que vendían el hierro vizcaíno a Inglaterra. Y que la ikurriña no se parece en nada a la Union Jack.

Tal y como están evolucionando las cosas, lo que tenía que hacer Castilla es mandar a tomar por culo el idealismo español y mirar por su idea nacional. Ya que todos los demás (vascos, gallegos, catalanes) parecen investidos por una idea casi religiosa.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> O sea, el autoritarismo de pensamiento NO SE PUEDE COMBATIR en Occidente, si lo haces eres peor que un hereje en la Edad Media.



Es que no puedes combatirlo por la fuerza, a más fuerza hagas contra pensamientos tontos, más fuertes se hacen, porque la gente tendrá más razones para mostrarse a la defensiva y "defender sus ideas sobre todas las cosas". Parece que no conozcas a la gente en general, has cambiado alguna vez la opinión de alguien, simplemente, por gritar más o algo similar? a que no?
Pues con esto es lo mismo.


----------



## explorador (11 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que en Bielorrusia también fuman Marlboro, pero no los apagan bien


----------



## Kreonte (11 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> No sé de qué os deis de Bielorrusia.
> El otro día oía a un experto español en artillería, y con el stock actual nos da para un día de guerra a nivel ucraniano y menos de una hora a nivel ruso.
> Fuera de los USA la OTAN no es nada.



Es muy tramposo mencionar un área en particular s donde el ejército ruso ha basado su estrategia para decir que estamos en la mierda absoluta cuando en aviación probablemente nos los soplamos. El problema son las armas nucleares de uno y otro bando. Si UK y USA fuesen hipotéticamente neutrales tendríamos un problema. En ese caso sólo Francia actuaría como fuerza disuasoria.


----------



## asakopako (11 Ago 2022)

Se ve algo decaído el hilo. Poned fotos de dabuti cuando se acaba el cartón de don simón o algo.

Esque los himars


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Prusia no tuvo carbón hasta que le asignaron el Ruhr tras el Congreso de Viena. Era un estado muy bien organizado pero que se apoyaba en la riqueza agrícola y maderera , hay que decirlo, fruto en buena medida de esclavizar a eslavos en todas esas tierras que fueron el origen del reino pero en las que resulta que ya había gente antes; Junker significa algo así como "señorito" y esa era la elite prusiana, gente orgullosa de tener a eslavos sirviéndoles en sus tierras. Era, eso sí, un estado empeñado en la buena gestión y que lo lograba, atraía protestantes de diversos lugares de Europa y tenía un sistema de granjas y artesanías de calidad. Pero industria en 1800 NO. La industria apareció donde abundaban los carbones ,o bosques en su defecto, y el hierro, en 1800 el 90% del carbón del mundo se sacaba en el RU porque estaba a ras de tierra y ya desde siglos atrás habia pequeñas explotaciones. España detraía como el 20% de los recursos mineros del imperio , por eso había universidades y ciudades imporantes en América. En el momento de la independencia de las colonias sólo en el RU había industria y en 1800 seguía siendo una cosa minoritaria. Son absurdas las comparaciones pretendiendo que España tenía que haber llevado al imperio una industria que no existía en ninguna parte.



Parece que alguien aquí cree que industria es Henry Ford y no compadre usted esta pelado industria es producción manufacturera organizada y en el 1800 ese carro estaba en plena marcha que Inglaterra fuera la mas "puntera" por necesidad pues había acabado con sus bosques no es escusa al pobre rendimiento que tuvo España, es famoso el hecho de que España importaba masivamente textiles, barcos y armamentos de Inglaterra, y contraía onerosas deudas con banqueros y prestamistas europeos pese a ser enemigos jurados del imperio, la anemica producción local no daba para auto-abastecerse y menos aun satisfacer la demanda americana, por lo que los comerciantes que participaban en el monopolio se convirtieron en una legión de meros revendedores de mercancías europeas unos intermediarios.

La practica del mercantilismo impidió precisamente el desarrollo de manufacturas y textiles en América para que no compitieran con la producción metropolitana, pero a su vez la dejo totalmente expuesta a la importación masiva de productos europeos con la consiguiente descapitalizacion resultante, en vez del imperio inundar Europa de mercancías y reventar económicamente a Francia e Inglaterra países de escasos recursos naturales fue al revés.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> ¿Y la realidad nacional castellana dónde la dejamos?



Existe, claro. Es el núcleo duro del nacionalismo español. España está construida a su imagen y semejanza. De dónde crees que viene todos sus problemas? A lo mejor a la hora de hablar de nacionalismo español no estamos siendo precisos. A lo mejor es más correcto hablar de "imperialismo castellano", "expansionismo castellano".  

En cualquier caso, y por analogía, dado que todo lo que sube acaba por bajar, lo normal es que Castilla recupere su status original en no demasiado tiempo y deje de dar por culo al resto de los peninsulares. Las señales están ahí, y lo mismo que en el siglo XVIII ignoraron los avisos americanos, ahora se dedican a ignorar los avisos que vienen del resto de nacionalidades peninsulares.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Existe, claro. Es el núcleo duro del nacionalismo español. España está construida a su imagen y semejanza. De dónde crees que viene todos sus problemas?



Si lo he entendido bien: Castilla es el problema y los nacionalismos periféricos la solución. ¿Es eso?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 Ago 2022)

__





Baño de realidad: en canal de Telegram pro ruso los usuarios se quejan de la falta de respuesta de Putin a los ataques de Crimea y Bielorrusia


https://t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6743




www.burbuja.info


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Parece que alguien aquí cree que industria es Henry Ford y no compadre usted esta pelado industria es producción manufacturera organizada y en el 1800 ese carro estaba en plena marcha que Inglaterra fuera la mas "puntera" por necesidad pues había acabado con sus bosques no es escusa al pobre rendimiento que tuvo España, es famoso el hecho de que España importaba masivamente textiles, barcos y armamentos de Inglaterra, y contraía onerosas deudas con banqueros y prestamistas europeos pese a ser enemigos jurados del imperio, la anemica producción local no daba para auto-abastecerse y menos aun satisfacer la demanda americana, por lo que los comerciantes que participaban en el monopolio se convirtieron en una legión de meros revendedores de mercancías europeas unos intermediarios.
> 
> La practica del mercantilismo impidió precisamente el desarrollo de manufacturas y textiles en América para que no compitieran con la producción metropolitana, pero a su vez la dejo totalmente expuesta a la importación masiva de productos europeos con la consiguiente descapitalizacion resultante, en vez del impero inundar Europa de mercancías y reventar económicamente Francia e Inglaterra países de escasos recursos naturales fue al revés.



Pero lo que pesaba el comercio en 1800 era ridículo. Las economías eran locales y solo los ricos adquirian la mayor parte del género. El comercio en 1800 se centraba en el azúcar del Caribe extraído por esclavos, Dinamarca con una isla enana que tenía llevaba masas de esclavos y sacaba azúcar para exportar. 

Es cierto que España coarta el posible surgimiento de pequeños establecimientos (las mínimas poblaciones de la mayoría de países no daban para más,) pero lo mismo hizo Inglaterra en la India durante mucho más tiempo y luego con Sudamérica también, la endeudó y esclavizó comercialmente.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien: Castilla es el problema y los nacionalismos periféricos la solución. ¿Es eso?



Básicamente si. Castilla es la que, desde hace siglos, impone su forma de hacer las cosas a los demás. Es el modelo con el que se ha intentado uniformizar desde siempre el estado español.

Yo estoy convencido de que cualquier intento o proyecto serio de regeneración española, aparte de sacar de circulación a la monarquía como la garrapata sanguijuela que es, tendría que pasar por sacar la capital de Madrid a cualquier precio. Llevarla a cualquier sitio, Sevilla, León, Valencia, Barcelona mismo, incluso Las Palmas o Vitoria.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido:
> 
> Castilla es una nación fallida. Ok.
> 
> ...



Confundes el tocino con la velocidad.

El ingles es el idioma de los Irlandeses o de los escoceses, pero no son ingleses. Esto no es una cuestión de idiomas. Yo veo lógico que el español sea el idioma comun.

Es una cuestion de que el españolismo a imagen de Castilla se cree la dueña de España , ha realizado un intento de absorcion cultural de PV y CAT que ha sido un fracaso total (con Galicia no lo ha intentado, pues lo ve imposible) y le ha salido el tiro por la culata , con la vasconizacion o catalanizacion de numerosisimos españoles que se desplazaron a PV y CAT.

Y SI, el nacionalismo vasco, llamalo heredero del carlismo o lo que sea, es un producto VASCONGADO. El PV no estuvo antiguamente (alta edad media) poblado por vascos , en la baja edad media y finales del XIX y XX se despazaron allí , fundamentalmente de Castilla, muchos mas individuos que habitantes tenia ese territorio, vascos de pura cepa no debe haber ni el 20% de los actuales vascos. De ser los españoles mas españoles, pasaron a ser los antiespañoles por antonomasia, a pesar de todos los privilegios, prebendas y favoritismos economicos que todo tipo que ha tenido.

El caso de Galicia es totalmente distinto de CAT o PV. El independentismo yo diria que no llega al 10% y no tiene reespaldo social, a pesar de haber muy poco 'español', al contrario de PV y CAT. Es sobre todo un nacionalismo cultural y el tener que vivir desde hace siglos con todo tipo de injusticias de tipo economico, de desprecio y odio institucional y cultural hacia Galicia, de apropiacion de territorios historica y culturalmente gallegos, etc... aunque Galicia no responde con el enfrentamiento, amenazas ni chantajes como las niñas mimadas vascas y catalanas, sino demostrando continuamente su españolidad, rechazada y despreciada en 'Castilla' porque es una españolidad distinta.

España es un caso atipico.

Las otras grandes naciones europeas que tienen culturas, pueblos... distintos (UK, Alemania, Francia, Italia) están a gusto con esa cultura nacional que se ha impuesto. En España eso no ocurre.

Y respecto a Kelden que dice que Madrid tiene que dejar de ser la capital, yo creo lo contrario. Madrid es el crisol de las Españas. Si no existiera Madrid, España hace tiempo que se habría disuelto.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Básicamente si. Castilla es la que, desde hace siglos, impone su forma de hacer las cosas a los demás. Es el modelo con el que se ha intentado uniformizar desde siempre el estado español.
> 
> Yo estoy convencido de que cualquier intento o proyecto de regeneración española, aparte de sacar de circulación a la monarquía como la garrapata sanguijuela que es, tendría que pasar por sacar la capital de Madrid a cualquier precio. Llevarla a cualquier sitio, Sevilla, León, Valencia, Barcelona mismo, incluso Las Palmas.



Sea consecuente, por favor.

Si Castilla es el problema, y la forjadora de tal cárcel de naciones, no hay ningún proyecto de regeneración *española *que valga. Puede llevar la capital a Manila o La Habana. Daría igual. Y conste que me da lo mismo donde quede la capital. La cárcel estallaría por los aires, liberando a sus _pobres pueblos oprimidos._

Y lo mismo que sucedió en la América española de 1820, ¿sabe quien sería la beneficiada de tal fragmentación, de quién nos volveríamos todos esclavos, los de las nacionalidades sanas y los malvados castellanos?

Pues eso.


----------



## McNulty (11 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> No sé de qué os deis de Bielorrusia.
> El otro día oía a un experto español en artillería, y con el stock actual nos da para un día de guerra a nivel ucraniano y menos de una hora a nivel ruso.
> Fuera de los USA la OTAN no es nada.



Yo me di cuenta de esto viendo la birria de ejército que tiene Alemania. 



Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



Buen resumen de la situación nos ofrece aquí la basura british, todo hay que decirlo.

Zaphorizie debería de ser la próxima en completarse, el alcalde ya ha dicho que están listos para el referéndum. (
_The authorities of the Zaporozhye region would like to hold a referendum on joining Russia on September 11 — Yevhen Balitsky)_
Y Donestk hay que conquistarla toda sí o sí.
A partir de aquí, Karkov y lo que queda del sur serían muy apetecibles.


----------



## Kreonte (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Básicamente si. Castilla es la que, desde hace siglos, impone su forma de hacer las cosas a los demás. Es el modelo con el que se ha intentado uniformizar desde siempre el estado español.
> 
> Yo estoy convencido de que cualquier intento o proyecto de regeneración española, aparte de sacar de circulación a la monarquía como la garrapata sanguijuela que es, tendría que pasar por sacar la capital de Madrid a cualquier precio. Llevarla a cualquier sitio, Sevilla, León, Valencia, Barcelona mismo, incluso Las Palmas o Vitoria.



A mi me pasa al revés, siento que las garrapatas son la clase política y allegados. Respecto a trasladar la capital sería por criterios de imagen y decoro, pero no es funcional.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Confundes el tocino con la velocidad.
> 
> El ingles es el idioma de los Irlandeses o de los escoceses, pero no son ingleses. Esto no es una cuestión de idiomas. Yo veo lógico que el español sea el idioma comun.
> 
> ...



No habéis entendido nada. Pero nada.

El "nacionalismo a imagen de Castilla" no es tal ni nunca lo fue, desde el siglo XVI. Lo que Castilla pedía era que los demás territorios compartieran no sólo los beneficios del imperio, sino también las cargas. Pero, oiga, todos se acordaban de los fueros para no contribuir ni con hombres ni con recursos, qué cosas. Eso sí, luego de que los territorios coloniales eran campo abierto a la reproducción del capital, iban todos sin hacerle ascos.

Entiendo que es gallego y la parece intolerable la opresión castellana. ¿Tienen alguna reivindicación contra Portugal, que ocupa la expansión natural de Galicia hacia el sur? ¿O sólo somos malos los castellanos? Se lo digo de verdad: no sé qué injusticias de tipo económico, desprecio y odio institucional y cultural a Galicia percibe. Porque para todos los castellanos que conozco Galicia es un territorio español, con su lengua, historia y cultura propias. Si lo que buscáis son privilegios, tipos vasco-catalanes... ya vamos de chantajes justitos, la verdad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

LA HEROÍNA MARÍA PITA , ES LO MISMO QUE BOLÍVAR 
*María Pita, la heroína de La Coruña que hizo huir a Francis Drake y su Contra Armada de 180 buques


un 4 de mayo, de 1589, *los ingleses, que habían desembarcado en La Coruña un día antes al mando del almirante y corsario sir Francis Drake, estaban logrando progresos importantes a pesar de la tenaz resistencia de la guarnición, bien secundada por los habitantes de la ciudad.

El ataque formaba parte de la estrategia que mantenía la reina de Inglaterra Isabel I para despojar del trono de Portugal a quien había sido su cuñado y posterior rechazado pretendiente: el rey Felipe II.

España acababa sufrir la derrota de la Armada Invencible, bautizada así por los ingleses que supieron venderla como una gran victoria y, al tiempo, una derrota histórica de Felipe II, y que ni fue lo uno ni lo otro, o no al menos como nos lo han intentado vender.

El objetivo era, por tanto, aprovechar la supuesta debilidad de España tras el fracaso de la *Grande y Felicísima Armada* el año anterior y destruir los restos de nuestra flota, muchos de cuyos buques estaban en reparación en los puertos de la costa cantábrica, principalmente en Santander.











María Pita, la heroína de La Coruña que hizo huir a Francis Drake y su Contra Armada de 180 buques


Tras el fiasco de la Armada Invencible, Isabel I quiso aprovechar la debilidad de España y envío una gigantesca flota. Sin embargo, Inglaterra sufrió la mayor derrota de su Historia




www.larazon.es


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien: Castilla es el problema y los nacionalismos periféricos la solución. ¿Es eso?



Mas bien suenan como la reedición de los reinos de taifas.



frangelico dijo:


> Pero lo que pesaba el comercio en 1800 era ridículo. Las economías eran locales y solo los ricos adquirian la mayor parte del género. El comercio en 1800 se centraba en el azúcar del Caribe extraído por esclavos, Dinamarca con una isla enana que tenía llevaba masas de esclavos y sacaba azúcar para exportar.
> 
> Es cierto que España coarta el posible surgimiento de pequeños establecimientos (las mínimas poblaciones de la mayoría de países no daban para más,) pero lo mismo hizo Inglaterra en la India durante mucho más tiempo y luego con Sudamérica también, la endeudó y esclavizó comercialmente.



Lo que pesaba el comercio en 1800 si que era importante no tanto como al nivel actual pero si era determinante ya también se producían importaciones cereales, cueros, metales preciosos, cobre y un larguísimo, etc. De cosas que no era posible sustituir de otra manera de hecho, el aumento de los ingresos de la corona con las reformas borbonicas fue precisamente el aumento de carga tributaria sobre el comercio.

La textileria por ejemplo eran sectores clave y deficitarios, en España tímidamente se montaron astilleros en América porque la producción peninsular no daba para más, ademas de que la madera tropical era de mejor calidad. Las trabas económicas dentro de España y en el imperio eran enormes, esto provocaba problemas entre las provincias españolas y estos a su vez entre los territorios americanos no había una cohesión real.


----------



## No al NOM (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



La guerra se va a Sirificar, si no lo ha hecho ya ...
Si la cosa no para en el momento en el que se libere Donbas significa que el objetivo realmente son las costas + Kharkov + llegar al Dniepr, vamos lo que se conoce como el area histororica de "Nuevo Rusia", 2-3 años mas fijo en ese caso.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La guerra se va a Sirificar, si no lo ha hecho ya ...
> Si la cosa no para en el momento en el que se libere Donbas significa que el objetivo realmente son las costas + Kharkov + llegar al Dniepr, vamos lo que se conoce como el area histororica de "Nuevo Rusia", 2-3 años mas fijo en ese caso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152316




Rusia esta haciendo una guerra de baja intensidad. No quiere hacer 'sangre'

Y creo que le interesa una guerra larga, debilitará a Europa y Rusia gana un monton de dinero.


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El país de los retrasados mentales



Pues le voy a decir una cosa, en azul, verde y lila tienes a los países que de forma discreta ya habrán previsto en caso de extrema necesidad la posibilidad de desarrollar la bomba atómica.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

_*El jefe de Defensa USAno, Lloyd Austin, reforzó la promesa de que Washington y sus aliados
continuarán suministrando ayuda militar a Ucrania para ayudarla a repeler la invasión de Rusia*_
* "durante el tiempo que sea necesario".*
Ukraine Latest: Austin Reaffirms Pledge of Indefinite US Support

_*Ahí tienen, así es como le gusta luchar a EEUU: hasta el último vietnamita, iraquí, ucranio,,,, 
Pero el régimen de Kiev, Washington y el Lord Austin, el Complejo Militar-Industrial de EE.UU
es incapaz de sostener una guerra real, porque no puede producir en cantidades necesarias 
lo que se necesita para luchar incluso una guerra de teatro como una en Ucrania.*_
*Y esto es con los rusos utilizando sólo una pequeña fracción de sus fuerzas allí*. 
Martyanov


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



El objetivo de Rusia es retirar a las sanciones.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablas como si lleváramos toda la vida con esa "censura"....
> Qué está mal? si, para mi es una decisión equivocada quitarle el altavoz a gente como RT, pero....
> llevamos muchos años viendo lo que dicen y cómo lo decían, por lo que si, podemos saber o intuir lo que se piensa
> Que también te digo lo contrario, en el fondo...tampoco sabemos "como pensamos nosotros", puesto que, realmente, no hay un "nosotros" o "ellos"
> ...



Hoy mismo estaba mirando las noticias, y leí un artículo donde se habla de como diversas plataformas han eliminado durante estos años diversos capítulos de series (e incluso dos series enteras, Little Britain y Come Fly With Me) porque "ofendían" a negros o a los LGBTQZXKHD. Eso también es censura, la cultura de la cancelación.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Estáis usando los mismos trucos que durante 2020 y 2021. Pero para este foro no sirven, se siente. No se por qué os emperráis en hacerlo una y otra vez a sabiendas de que no cuela.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (11 Ago 2022)

No estabas de vacaciones?


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Confundes el tocino con la velocidad.
> 
> El ingles es el idioma de los Irlandeses o de los escoceses, pero no son ingleses. Esto no es una cuestión de idiomas. Yo veo lógico que el español sea el idioma comun.
> 
> ...



Galicia y Asturias tienen una peculiaridad. Son regiones donde el independentismo es algo residual, y el nacionalismo algo minoritario. Pero las gentes de esas tierras tienen un apego enorme hacia ellas, una identidad muy marcada aún siendo y sintíendose españoles. El cariño que un gallego o un asturiano tiene a su tierra natal no lo verás en vascos o en catalanes; quieren a su región, la moriña y la señardá son algo sincero.


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

señores hay dos cosas básicas en burbuja la primera es será en octubre almacena latunes.

pero la segunda es secreta y solo los foreros míticos y la horda burbuja la sabemos, ha llegado el momento de poner en uso las cuantiosas reservas de vaselina mentolada talante que poseemos y salir todos los días bien untados de vaselina por todo el cuerpo para que todo nos resbale

cuidado pues.


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Llevo varios días desconectado, pero mi propagandómetro me hace pensar que los ucros han tenido alguna pérdida importante, o están en mala situación con respecto a hace unas semanas.
> 
> Eso sin negar las cagadas rusas.



a mi la situación me recuerda acierto modesto equipo ingles que gano una liga con una táctica curiosa se pasaban continuamente el balón en su campo hasta que el rival se ponía nervioso y iba a quitarles el balón entonces atacaban y gol.

básicamente con casi todos los objetivos alcanzados los rusos solo tienen que esperar fortificados y masacrar lo que les manden los ukros


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Castilla es una nacion fallida.
> 
> Los castellanos vasacongados del PV crearon el nacionalismo vasco y el odio a Castilla.
> 
> ...



castilla es de hecho fue un condado que el rey de navarra dio a su vasallo fernan nuñez luego es de origen vasco


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> No sé de qué os deis de Bielorrusia.
> El otro día oía a un experto español en artillería, y con el stock actual nos da para un día de guerra a nivel ucraniano y menos de una hora a nivel ruso.
> Fuera de los USA la OTAN no es nada.



y las catapultas de piedra cuantas reservas tienen? es la única artillería ecológica con pegatina A++ que tenemos


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Mola ver que el accidente o sabotaje de Crimea, donde no ha muerto nadie, ni un triste soldado, se trata de “un ataque con nuevas armas desarrolladas por los usanos” 

Mola ver la desesperación de los otanistas en twitter, que ven que Rusia no cambia su estrategia y sigue siendo un rodillo…con la mano atada a la espalda


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Joder, en todos los mapas de la guerra que encuentro en Internet, *Zaporozhye * sigue siendo ucra.
> 
> La verdad ante todo



Porque confundes ciudad con oblast. Santiago puede ser Ucra, pero la provincia de La Coruña es rusa


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mola ver que el accidente o sabotaje de Crimea, donde no ha muerto nadie, ni un triste soldado, se trata de “un ataque con nuevas armas desarrolladas por los usanos”
> 
> Mola ver la desesperación de los otanistas en twitter, que ven que Rusia no cambia su estrategia y sigue siendo un rodillo…con la mano atada a la espalda



En realidad no ha pasado nada de lo que cuentan, y los daños deben de ser mínimos. También nos enseñaban fotos de satélite en la operación Allied Force en 1999.... Y al final sólo destruyeron el siete por ciento de lo que decían haber destruido. Los más de 800 tanques, APCs y piezas de artillería... una trola.


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No habéis entendido nada. Pero nada.
> 
> El "nacionalismo a imagen de Castilla" no es tal ni nunca lo fue, desde el siglo XVI. Lo que Castilla pedía era que los demás territorios compartieran no sólo los beneficios del imperio, sino también las cargas. Pero, oiga, todos se acordaban de los fueros para no contribuir ni con hombres ni con recursos, qué cosas. Eso sí, luego de que los territorios coloniales eran campo abierto a la reproducción del capital, iban todos sin hacerle ascos.
> 
> Entiendo que es gallego y la parece intolerable la opresión castellana. ¿Tienen alguna reivindicación contra Portugal, que ocupa la expansión natural de Galicia hacia el sur? ¿O sólo somos malos los castellanos? Se lo digo de verdad: no sé qué injusticias de tipo económico, desprecio y odio institucional y cultural a Galicia percibe. Porque para todos los castellanos que conozco Galicia es un territorio español, con su lengua, historia y cultura propias. Si lo que buscáis son privilegios, tipos vasco-catalanes... ya vamos de chantajes justitos, la verdad.



léete la ucronía de un soldado de cuatro siglos y ahí lo entenderás


----------



## Haliwei (11 Ago 2022)

Para que ésta guerra acabe antes...que tragadera de publicidad jajajaja


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien: Castilla es el problema y los nacionalismos periféricos la solución. ¿Es eso?



No exactamente, no es tan simple. El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es un "estado fallido" en el sentido de que nunca ha sido capaz se solucionar el problema de la integración satisfactoria de sus distintas gentes. Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:

Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español (castellano), que lo impregna todo. Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real.

¿Solución? Modelo suízo. Total soberanía para sus partes, una administración federal que funciona desideologizada y una vez eliminada la alimentación, el parásito se muere solo. Fíjate si el parásito lo tiene claro que cada vez que se intenta ir en esta dirección se desata el infierno.

La otra alternativa es que, antes o después, se desintegre, como se desintegró el imperio.

Si realmente se le da vía a la opción 1, no creo que nadie quiera la opción 2. Pero no nos engañemos, esto es como el perro del hortelano, y por accidente la opción 1 no va a suceder. La otra, se bordea continuamente y es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

*Se abre otro frente*

Y es en Siria, los turcos cada vez más avariciosos están atacando la parte noreste de Siria, donde se encuentran las milicias apoyadas por USA y como no, parte de los pozos de petróleo de los que USA utiliza para robarle petróleo a Siria.

¿Enfrentamiento USA-Turquía? La OTAN se va a volver esquizofrénica. Turquía aun puede ejercer el veto a la entrada de los bálticos a la OTAN o salirse de la OTAN y pactar con los rusos con lo que el mar negro seria zona rusa.




En azul sin circulo los pozos donde USA extrae parte del petróleo que roba a Siria.
Zona de color amarillo, dominada por milicias apoyadas por USA.


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

Lo de Almeida ya lo habían adelantado los Simpsons


----------



## llabiegu (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No exactamente, no es tan simple. El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es un "estado fallido" en el sentido de que nunca ha sido capaz se solucionar el problema de la integración satisfactoria de sus distintas gentes. Nació mal y no ha mejorado con el tiempo. España tiene tres problemas, fundamentalmente de orden interno:
> 
> Uno, sus clases dirigentes. La configuración del Estado crea las elites, los parásitos, que se instalan en sus respectivos espacios o nichos (económicos, militares, judiciales, políticos, etc...etc..) y son persistentes de generación en generación. Dos, su ideología oficial, ultranacionalismo español (castellano), que lo impregna todo. Y tres el carácter rentista de la élite económica que abomina de toda inversión productiva en la economía real.
> 
> ...



El problema es q las taifas y las primeras Cataluña y el País Vasco han reproducido a sus escalas el mismo modelo parasitario español. Igual q no es viable el sistema central no lo es tampoco el autonómico. Por decirlo brevemente han sustituido el centralismo de Madrid por el d Barcelona.


----------



## kabyla (11 Ago 2022)

el debate nacionalo a politica pls o reportes atutiplen AARR¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡​


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

El camino a Soledar


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda Parece que la ciudad está ahí mismo, en la palma de tus manos, en las tierras bajas. Tomar las colinas dominantes y expulsar al enemigo. A d…




slavyangrad.es











El camino a Soledar


11/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Parece que la ciudad está ahí mismo, en la palma de tus manos, en las tierras bajas. Tomar las colinas dominantes y expulsar al enemigo. A día de hoy, Soledar es uno de los puntos más calientes de Donbass, donde se decide el destino de la ofensiva sobre Slavyansk y Kramatorsk. Sin esta ciudad, es imposible hacer la pinza a Artyomovsk, la línea de defensa en la que el oponente mantiene ahora mismo sus principales fuerzas. Desde una de las alturas, observo Soledar, sobre la que asciende el humo de las explosiones de artillería. En algún momento, noto que el fuego se acerca casi hasta las posiciones avanzadas del Segundo Cuerpo del Ejército de la RPL, que se ha acercado a Soledar para comenzar a luchar por la planta Knauf de la zona industrial.

“El enemigo contraataca con fuerzas de hasta una compañía”, explica el comandante del batallón con voz segura en el puesto avanzado. Suena bonito, pero en realidad es el sótano de una casa de pueblo. En una “oficina”, en una pequeña pantalla hay una imagen de dron. Otra es el lugar de trabajo del comandante del Sexto Regimiento de la RPL. Sobre la mesa hay un mapa extendido sobre el que caen fragmentos de cemento desde el techo. Los proyectiles de artillería del enemigo explotan a escasa distancia, añadiendo elementos de cinematografía soviética a todo lo que está pasando. En momentos así, te planteas lo cerca que los directores del pasado estuvieron de la realidad. Fragmentos del techo cayendo, un mapa escrito en rojo y azul y un concienzudo comandante de bigote poblado. Y la tierra, que cae poco a poco con otor pequeño terremoto.

“Nos vestimos, cascos, chalecos, todo”, ordena el comandante del batallón, aunque es innecesario. Si, de repente, alguien se quitó la _armadura_ antes del momento del contraataque, todos se _cambiaron de ropa_ con las primeras explosiones.

“Está funcionando la artillería de largo alcance, por favor, suprimidla”, informa con calma el oficial a la radio. En ese momento, un proyectil impacta en el porche. Un soldado rueda por las escaleras al sótano aguantando las lágrimas. “¿Qué, Vadik, sorprendido?”, se interesa el paternal comandante, pero a juzgar por sus mandíbulas, ha sorprendido a todos.

Un soldado recién movilizado se jacta, intentando ocultar un temor normal con curiosidad: “¿Es mejor abrir la boca o taparse los oídos durante una explosión?”

“Abre la boca si tienes tiempo”, le aconsejan sus camaradas. Misha, el perro, está sentado a sus pies. Dice que les guía sobre si hay que salir o no. Cuando trabaja nuestra artillería, Misha juguetea por la calle y ladra como con aprobación. Pero en cuanto escucha en fuego del otro lado, se esconde en el rincón más lejano del sótano. Mientras no sale, es mejor no sacar la cabeza.

“El contraataque ha sido repelido”, informa el comandante del batallón.

“La situación es establemente tensa”, nos explica Viktor. “En enemigo, hay que reconocerlo, resiste con fuerza. Lo intenta, como habéis visto, contraataca con infantería. Usa tanques, artillería. No está aburrido. Pero las perspectivas de que entremos en la ciudad son reales. Todo se complica por el hecho de que nos movemos por campos minados”.

“¿Y cómo está Soledar?”

“Hay una particularidad allí: el enemigo se puede esconder en minas profundas de sal. Su desarrollo comenzó hace dos siglos. Seguro que todo el que vivió en la Unión Soviética recuerda un paquete de sal blanco y azul que costaba diez kopeks. La mitad de esos paquetes que consumía ese país tan grande se producían aquí, en Soledar, de ahí el nombre de la ciudad.

Ahora, bajo la ciudad hay 300 kilómetros de túneles por los que, si es necesario, se puede conducir un Kamaz a toda velocidad. En una de las minas se creó una atracción turística en la que, a una profundidad de 280 metros bajo el nivel del mar, se puede jugar al fútbol (nos referimos al tamaño, ahí no hay hierba, el suelo y las paredes son de sal), escuchar un concierto en un auditorio o incluso cuidar la salud en un sanatorio, Salt Symphony”. Se dice que el aire seco y saturado de sal tiene un buen efecto. Aquí se trataban enfermedades respiratorias y cutáneas.

Ahora, este reino subterráneo está siendo usado solo por los militares ucranianos como refugio contra los bombardeos de artillería. Pero las minas cercanas a Soledar, las de la localidad de Prakoveevka, son las más interesantes. Hay leyendas sobre estos lugares. Es como si hubiera cientos d montañas de armas escondidas allí, millones de rondas de munición. Tras la Gran Guerra Patria, se decía que se habían llevado allí pistolas Mosin, ametralladoras PPSH-41, PPS-43, ametralladoras alemanas MO-38/40, Thomsons americanas de 1928, Mausers, Colts, Degtyarevs y Maxims para ser preservadas. Ya se han encontrado Maxims en posiciones ucranianas abandonadas, lo que indirectamente confirma la leyenda.

Se rumorea que, en los años noventa, personas con ingenio de los servicios secretos de Ucrania organizaron un negocio: vendían las armas a familiares de los fascistas como recuerdo. Se dice que algún alemán encontró el arma de un antepasado buscando en los archivos y luego la encontró en el arsenal cerca de Soledar. Las armas guardadas ahí podrían ser utilizadas, solo necesitarían engrasarse. La temperatura constante y los niveles de humedad de las minas de sal tienen condiciones ideales para la conservación.

“Realmente hay depósitos con armas ligeras en Praskoveevka”, dice Vladimir Shanaev, exjefe del almacén de la mina Volodarsky. “Esto significa que están a 152 metros bajo el nivel del mar”. El nombre de la mina me resulta familiar. En 2014, inmediatamente después de Maidan y la vuelta de Crimea a casa, pasé por ese puesto de control. En aquel momento, los residentes protestaban conta la retirada de armas para entregárselas al Praviy Sektor y a la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

“Con las autoridades de Kiev no habrá vida para nosotros”, comentaba la población. “Especialmente en Donbass. Los de Crimea lo han hecho bien. Lo han hecho a tiempo. Tienen una situación más fácil, será más duro para nosotros. Pero todo Donbass es prorruso. No puede haber conflicto interno aquí. Solo si vienen los banderistas, nos enfrentaremos a ellos. Nos llaman bandidos, pero yo he trabajado en la mina durante 28 años. Ahora estoy retirado y sigo trabajando. ¿Han trabajado mucho en el oeste? Nosotros, como Crimea, esperamos volver a nuestra patria histórica, Donbass ha sido Rusia desde tiempos inmemoriales”.

Repasando las fotos de archivo, pensé que uno de esos hombres podría estar liberando su ciudad con armas en la mano ahora. Y otro podría haber sido reclutado por los batallones de defensa territorial de Ucrania bajo amenaza de prisión. Y se mirarían uno a otro a través del frente. Es la amarga realidad de esta guerra.

“¿Cómo está equipada?”, pregunto a Vladimir Shanaev.

“Solo hay una entrada al mando técnico. La jaula lleva a 152 metros. Cuando trabajaba allí se minaba sal bajo nuestros pies, en el metro 208 y en el 243. Solo hay una bajada. Como el lugar era secreto, había que llevar chaqueta y casco normal. En nuestro nivel, se llevaba uniforme. Pero la población sabía perfectamente qué había ahí”.

“¿Qué tipo de cámaras hay?”

“Imagina trabajar en un lugar de 17 metros de ancho y 50 de alto rodeado por puertas de metal. Hay diferentes depósitos uno tras otro. La largura será de 150-200 metros. Hay algunos que son simplemente enormes. En algunos entrarían 500 vagones”.

“¿Es así como se conservaban, en vagones?”

“No, iban viniendo. Por ejemplo, trajeron armas después de la primera guerra de Karabaj. Había entregas de diferentes bases decomisadas, hay un vagón entero con basura alemana con esvásticas: cinturones, armas… Se guarda en cajas de tres metros de alto y diez de largo”.

Vladimir Shanaev se graduó en la escuela de ingeniería de Penza en la Unión Soviética y se le asignó este lugar después de su graduación. Trabajó aquí hasta la disolución de la Unión.

“¿Cuáles eran tus funciones”?

“Era responsable de recibir las armas y enviarlas. Era el jefe del depósito, tenía doce, cada uno con un manager, un equipo de cargadores, dos cargadores eléctricos, cuatro coches eléctricos y un equipo de trabajadores auxiliares”.

“¿Sacaron muchas armas cuando estabas aquí?”

“Constantemente. La limitación era lo que podía subir el elevador. La grúa levanta dos trolleys, que contienen ochos cajas de AKM. Así que no se puede sacar tanto. Se enviaban al extranjero desde Nikolaev”.

“¿Es teoréticamente posible destruir esos depósitos?”

“No imagino dónde conseguir tantos explosivos. Creo que se puede bloquear la entrada junto al puesto de control, que está en el metro 152. Si todo el camino se colapsa, llevará mucho tiempo recuperarlo”.

Con la disolución de la Unión Soviética, Vladimir volvió a Rusia con su esposa y dos hijos y sirvió en el arsenal número 53 de la región de Nizhny Novgorod. Dice que su esposa, profesora de primaria y de música en Artyomovsk, aún recibe cartas de antiguos estudiantes que se han marchado por todo el mundo.

“¿Puedo hacerte una pregunta personal? ¿Por qué no te quedaste en Ucrania?”

“Porque me pedían hacer otro juramento. Soy un hombre ruso de Nizhny Novgorod, no había otra opción para mí. No lo entendí así entonces, solo tenía una sensación de que no podía aceptarlo. Ahora todo es evidente. El nacionalismo es destructivo para cualquier cultura, es una pena que Europa no lo entienda. O que hace como que no entiende”.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> El problema es q las taifas y las primeras Cataluña y el País Vasco han reproducido a sus escalas el mismo modelo parasitario español. Igual q no es viable el sistema central no lo es tampoco el autonómico. Por decirlo brevemente han sustituido el centralismo de Madrid por el d Barcelona.



Son problemas distintos. Las élites castellanas vienen de la tradición de la limpieza de sangre y el cristiano viejo, de la tradición del hidalgo para el que era una deshonra trabajar. Son genuinamente parasitarias, extractivas. Muy, muy nocivas. Se limitan a chupar del bote sin proporcionar ningún retorno al resto de la sociedad. En las grandes familias el hijo mayor heredaba lo gordo (las tierras, las rentas .... nunca la fábrica porque de eso no había) y los pequeños acababan o militares o curas. Currar? Ni de coña.   Adáptalo a los tiempos y hoy tienes exactamente lo mismo: el hijo del duque estafa a carapolla y se compra un yate ....   

Las élites catalanas y vascas tienen otro origen, mucho más burgués. Aunque hijoputas por lo menos siempre han producido algo, dan un retorno a la sociedad. De ahí el conflicto de siglos que tienen con los castellanos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Ago 2022)

Transnieft de Rusia suspende el envío de petróleo a Hungría. Toma y toma Orban. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

No sólo Javelins: ¡todas las armas y municiones se están vendiendo en Ucrania!

Seguimos vigilando el tráfico de armas en Ucrania: ¡los militares ucranianos lo venden todo!

Y si el Javelin o los vehículos aéreos no tripulados son prerrogativa del mando de las AFU, los oficiales y sargentos subalternos venden "mercancías" de naturaleza más sencilla: rifles de francotirador, fusiles de asalto Kalashnikov, chalecos antibalas americanos, numerosas pistolas... todo lo que se puede vender y que interesa a los grupos criminales y a los terroristas se vende en Internet









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hoy mismo estaba mirando las noticias, y leí un artículo donde se habla de como diversas plataformas han eliminado durante estos años diversos capítulos de series (e incluso dos series enteras, Little Britain y Come Fly With Me) porque "ofendían" a negros o a los LGBTQZXKHD. Eso también es censura, la cultura de la cancelación.



Algo "malo" no encubre otra cosa "mala"


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Son problemas distintos. Las élites castellanas vienen de la tradición de la limpieza de sangre y el cristiano viejo, de la tradición del hidalgo para el que era una deshonra trabajar. Son genuinamente parasitarias, extractivas. Muy, muy nocivas. Se limitan a chupar del bote sin proporcionar ningún retorno al resto de la sociedad. En las grandes familias el hijo mayor heredaba lo gordo (las tierras, las rentas .... nunca la fábrica porque de eso no había) y los pequeños acababan o militares o curas. Currar? Ni de coña.   Adáptalo a los tiempos y hoy tienes exactamente lo mismo: el hijo del duque estafa a carapolla y se compra un yate ....
> 
> Las élites catalanas y vascas tienen otro origen, mucho más burgués. Aunque hijoputas por lo menos siempre han producido algo, dan un retorno a la sociedad. De ahí el conflicto de siglos que tienen con los castellanos.



Claro...estabas tú para verlo....

Qué colección de chorradas....


----------



## chemarin (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Transnieft de Rusia suspende el envío de petróleo a Hungría. Toma y toma Orban.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Vivales, ha sido Ucrania la que ha paralizado el flujo de petróleo a Hungría, y lo ha hecho así porque debido a las sanciones de tus amiguetes a Rusia, los rusos no pueden pagarle a Ucrania los derechos de tránsito por su territorio. Menudo sinvergüenza eres.
Eslovaquia y Hungría pagan para recibir el petróleo ruso


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El camino a Soledar
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda Parece que la ciudad está ahí mismo, en la palma de tus manos, en las tierras bajas. Tomar las colinas dominantes y expulsar al enemigo. A d…
> ...



Sí lo habia visto en la Wiki. soledar es famosa por las minas de sal, que son muy turisticas. Y claro, a saber cuántas fuerzas se pueden esconder en en ese laberinto y sorprenderte luego por cualquier tunel de salida.
Aunque imagino que no deberia ser mas complicado que la factoria Azovstal


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Vivales, ha sido Ucrania la que ha paralizado el flujo de petróleo a Hungría, y lo ha hecho así porque debido a las sanciones de tus amiguetes a Rusia, los rusos no pueden pagarle a Ucrania los derechos de tránsito por su territorio. Menudo sinvergüenza eres.
> Eslovaquia y Hungría pagan para recibir el petróleo ruso



Pero siendo tan amigo de Kremlin, Hungría debió haber recibir oro negro, a pesar de las dificultades con el pago por parte de terceros pero no, a la mínima cortaron el grifo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Galicia y Asturias tienen una peculiaridad. Son regiones donde el independentismo es algo residual, y el nacionalismo algo minoritario. Pero las gentes de esas tierras tienen un apego enorme hacia ellas, una identidad muy marcada aún siendo y sintíendose españoles. El cariño que un gallego o un asturiano tiene a su tierra natal no lo verás en vascos o en catalanes; quieren a su región, la moriña y la señardá son algo sincero.



Son muy muy muy gallegos y asturianos y esto no les impide sentirse españoles. 
No son identidades excluyentes, y tampoco deberían serlo la vasca y la catalana. 
Es muy gracioso y tierno el complejo de los nacionalistas gallegos con Cataluña y el País Vasco, si alguien es el culpable del atraso gallego es la burguesía catalana y la destrucción del textil gallego que le hacía la competencia.


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero siendo tan amigo de Kremlin, Hungría debió haber recibir oro negro, a pesar de las dificultades con el pago por parte de terceros pero no, a la mínima cortaron el grifo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Supongo que de mayores queréis ser húngaros.


----------



## chemarin (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero siendo tan amigo de Kremlin, Hungría debió haber recibir oro negro, a pesar de las dificultades con el pago por parte de terceros pero no, a la mínima cortaron el grifo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Gilipuertas, el petróleo pasa por un oleoducto que atraviesa Ucrania, y son estos quienes lo cortan. A mentir a tu puta madre, sinvergüenza.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Algo "malo" no encubre otra cosa "mala"



¿En serio crees que tienes libertad de expresión?


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que tienes libertad de expresión?



Que no la tenga como tu crees es excusa para no luchar por ella? o para pensar que todo el mundo debería tener una opinión propia y no sesgada en cuanto a los intereses de su gobierno de turno?


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Confundes el tocino con la velocidad.
> 
> El ingles es el idioma de los Irlandeses o de los escoceses, pero no son ingleses. Esto no es una cuestión de idiomas. Yo veo lógico que el español sea el idioma comun.
> 
> ...



Conoces poco Irlanda para decir estas cosas. 
Yo una vez me di un paseo por los barrios míticos del oeste de Belfast. Ya había comenzado el proces imprarapla. Coincidí con tres catalanes, dos chicas y un chico. Eran una pareja él claramente charne y ella "genuina", y la hermana de él. En un momento dado dimos con una de las vallas que aún separan ambas comunidades y un colegio que en tiempos de los troubles había sido reventado por unionistas, con cócteles Molotov. La genuina muy abrumada, me dijo, esto es terrible, pasarán generaciones antes de que en este país haya normalidad. "Claro cariño, a ver si te crees que aquí hacen el corro de la patata en la Diagonal y Londres es tan condescendiente como Madrid ".


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Ago 2022)

Lo normal es que Hungria y Serbia invadan Rumania y poder utilizar el curso del Danubio para tener salida al mar y recibir desde el abastecimiento de materias y energia. Al fin y al cabo los rumanos siempre han recibido a lo largo de la historia


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Supongo que de mayores queréis ser húngaros.



Curiosamente, Hungría y Polonia son países amigos, con una relación muy buena. Como dicen en Polonia:

_Polak, Węgier — dwa bratanki,
i do szabli, i do szklanki,
oba zuchy, oba żwawi,
niech im Pan Bóg błogosławi._ 

Quizá Polonia tendría que ser más pragmática, como lo es Hungría. No les obligaría a ser amigos de los rusos porque no lo quieren ser ni lo serán nunca, son dos pueblos antagonistas desde la Edad Media; pero sí tener una relación más cordial.


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo normal es que Hungria y Serbia invadan Rumania y poder utilizar el curso del Danubio para tener salida al mar y recibir desde el abastecimiento de materias y energia. Al fin y al cabo los rumanos siempre han recibido a lo largo de la historia



Rumanía sólo tiene dos buenos vecinos. El mar Negro y los serbios. 
Entre serbios y húngaros hay viejas rencillas.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Son muy muy muy gallegos y asturianos y esto no les impide sentirse españoles.
> No son identidades excluyentes, y tampoco deberían serlo la vasca y la catalana.
> Es muy gracioso y tierno el complejo de los nacionalistas gallegos con Cataluña y el País Vasco, si alguien es el culpable del atraso gallego es la burguesía catalana y la destrucción del textil gallego que le hacía la competencia.



En Asturias, por ejemplo, siempre acogimos muy bien a los extremeños y andaluces que venían a trabajar a las minas y a los altos hornos. Se integraban sin problemas, eran uno más.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Ago 2022)

Esta interesante el debate sobre Castilla y España, pero podriais abrir un hilo y debatir agusto en él, así este no lo enmarronamos.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Transnieft de Rusia suspende el envío de petróleo a Hungría. Toma y toma Orban.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que no es así el tema, enterese bien, quien lo ha cortado es Ucrania.


----------



## arsenchik (11 Ago 2022)

Aunque Ucrania no admite oficialmente que la cadena de explosiones registrada el martes en la base rusa de Saki, en Crimea, sean obra suya, las palabras de Zelenski y de otros militares y dirigentes ucranios parecen confirmarlo.









Última hora de la guerra hoy, en directo | Ucrania asegura que ha destruido nueve aviones de combate rusos en Crimea


Imágenes de satélite muestran graves daños en la base aérea rusa donde se registraron explosiones el martes | Rusia pide una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la central nuclear de Zaporiyia




elpais.com


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Son problemas distintos. Las élites castellanas vienen de la tradición de la limpieza de sangre y el cristiano viejo, de la tradición del hidalgo para el que era una deshonra trabajar. Son genuinamente parasitarias, extractivas. Muy, muy nocivas. Se limitan a chupar del bote sin proporcionar ningún retorno al resto de la sociedad. En las grandes familias el hijo mayor heredaba lo gordo (las tierras, las rentas .... nunca la fábrica porque de eso no había) y los pequeños acababan o militares o curas. Currar? Ni de coña.   Adáptalo a los tiempos y hoy tienes exactamente lo mismo: el hijo del duque estafa a carapolla y se compra un yate ....
> 
> Las élites catalanas y vascas tienen otro origen, mucho más burgués. Aunque hijoputas por lo menos siempre han producido algo, dan un retorno a la sociedad. De ahí el conflicto de siglos que tienen con los castellanos.



La película de Berlanga "La escopeta nacional" da un buen ejemplo.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que no la tenga como tu crees es excusa para no luchar por ella? o para pensar que todo el mundo debería tener una opinión propia y no sesgada en cuanto a los intereses de su gobierno de turno?



Todo eso está muy bien, pero viviendo en sociedad no puedes hacer todo lo que quieras. O mejor dicho, sí que puedes, pero hay que atenerse a las consecuencias.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Transnieft de Rusia suspende el envío de petróleo a Hungría. Toma y toma Orban.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo suspende porque NO LE PAGAN. Vamos que lo correcto es decir que no lo REGALAN.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

Solo tiene una entrada, creo que han dicho.

Sobre usarlas como terapia respiratoria hay estudios y un proyecto para hacer hacer unas en Suria (catalunya).









La mina de Cabanesses, en Súria, es la única de España dirigida por mujeres


«Cada vez somos más las que estudiamos Ingeniería de Minas», dice la subdirectora de la explotación




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## K0laps0 (11 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sí lo habia visto en la Wiki. soledar es famosa por las minas de sal, que son muy turisticas. Y claro, a saber cuántas fuerzas se pueden esconder en en ese laberinto y sorprenderte luego por cualquier tunel de salida.
> Aunque imagino que no deberia ser mas complicado que la factoria Azovstal



Las minas de sal no creo que tengan muchas saludas/entradas, no es como azovstal con multitud de naves y sitios para esconderse.

Controlas las entradas/salidas de las minas y quedan encerrados dentro sin opcion de salir, o incluso sin tener que volar esas entradas, cortas el suministro de aire al interior y o salen por donde les estas esperando o saben como acaban sin pegar un tiro


----------



## VittorioValencia (11 Ago 2022)

Encuesta global revela que la poblacion ya no cree que USA continuara mandando en el mundo


----------



## Expected (11 Ago 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Encuesta global revela que la poblacion ya no cree que USA continuara mandando en el mundo



Y seguro que no han entrevistado a muchos indios de pueblos remotos, o de la Pampa Argentina, o de los Urales, o del Norte de China....Y ya no digamos del cuerno de África. Poca gente apoya ya a Estados Unidos y a los piratas isleños.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, pero viviendo en sociedad no puedes hacer todo lo que quieras. O mejor dicho, sí que puedes, pero hay que atenerse a las consecuencias.



Exacto, se llama responsabilidad individual y no dejar que un colectivo sea quien marque las directrices
En estos días, justo, estamos viendo como los colectivos matan gente justamente por eso, por la falta de responsabilidad


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Solo tiene una entrada, creo que han dicho.
> 
> Sobre usarlas como terapia respiratoria hay estudios y un proyecto para hacer hacer unas en Suria (catalunya).
> 
> ...




En Remolinos (Zaragoza) hay una de esas. Es inmensa, caben trailers y trailers dentro. Con un trailer puedes dar la vuelta en las galerías esas y un trailer necesita un buen trozo de terreno para dar la vuelta sin hacer maniobras.

En Suria y Sallent había minas de potasa que cerraron hace años y donde hay potasa hay sal.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Y seguro que no han entrevistado a muchos indios de pueblos remotos, o de la Pampa Argentina, o de los Urales, o del Norte de China....Y ya no digamos del cuerno de África. Poca gente apoya ya a Estados Unidos y a los piratas isleños.



Mucha gente apoyaba aunque no les gustaran porque eran la voz cantante, pero cuando miras a Occidente actual, en general que tiene que ofrecer? Que futuro? 
Realmente nada, solo mira la situacion de la UE actual ...


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sería la hostia ver a los bigardos ucros ser llevados aherrojados a la frontera:



Recogida de firmas para colocar a carapolla en las afueras de Soledar en calzoncillos y una pancarta con sus declaraciones en cirílico.


----------



## NS 4 (11 Ago 2022)

Destruir al ser humano...


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Recogida de firmas para colocar a carapolla en las afueras de Soledar en calzoncillos y una pancarta con sus declaraciones en cirílico.



Lo mejor es que ni ha salido en los canales rusos, en serio, a nadie le importa una mierda lo que diga el alcalde feo de una ciudad paco de segunda a nivel global ...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Me imagino el día en que los rusos hayan calculado la dirección del viento, las corrientes y demás elementos meteorológicos en Zaporiyia…y permitan que los ucranianos bombardeen la central nuclear.

Esa nube radiactiva volando hacia Kiev…Lvov…Varsovia…Alemania…Bruselas…Francia…Inglaterra…


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

EL GRAN RESETEO es un ataque de los países del sur para robar la riqueza del norte , exterminar a la población y reemplazarla por musulmanes, indígenas sudamericanos , africanos, Hindúes , chinos ( que estos sí que paren como conejos ) con la colaboración de políticos sicarios y criminales que son los que nos están gobernando. El coronavirus y toda esta crisis energética es parte del mismo plan genocida.

*LA AGENDA 2030 consiste en

" redistribuir " la riqueza del norte al sur
redistribuir la población del sur al norte.* 

Detrás de toda esta chaladura está la deconstrucción de la mujer europea como hembra de la especie humana y madre de la siguiente generación.
Es una castración de las mujeres a través de la ingeniería social.

el plan Kalergi, el gran reemplazo delante de nuestros ojos para quien los tenga abiertos )

EL FEMINISMO ES CONVERTIR A LAS HEMBRAS EN EUNUCOS.

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN que la razón para emparejarse durante un tiempo es follar mientras dura el calentón.

Es decir , sexo estéril y promiscuo como los gays.

Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un travesti o el de un señor peludo, o el coño de una cabra . Son agujeros con los que los europeos se masturban ( es decir se drogan con la bioquímica generada por el ansia sexual )

EL SEXO ES EL OPIO DE OCCIDENTE .


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL GRAN RESETEO es un ataque de los países del sur para robar la riqueza del norte , exterminar a la población y reemplazarla por musulmanes, indígenas sudamericanos , africanos, Hindúes , chinos ( que estos sí que paren como conejos ) con la colaboración de políticos sicarios y criminales que son los que nos están gobernando. El coronavirus y toda esta crisis energética es parte del mismo plan genocida.
> 
> *LA AGENDA 2030 consiste en
> 
> ...



Yo de momento lo unico que veo es los paises del sur, del sur de Europa siendo mas y mas pobres y los del Norte y zonas del este de la Union Europea llevandose esa riqueza...


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La destrucción del puente de Crimea es una medida necesaria*, - Mayor General Dmitry Marchenko.
> 
> “Liberaremos Crimea por medios militares. Crimea es Ucrania, es nuestra tierra, nuestra gente está allí. Nadie le dio a Rusia el derecho de venir, tomar un pedazo de tierra y decir "esto es mío". Retomaremos Crimea, al igual que recuperaremos Kherson, Lugansk y Donetsk”.



jojojo, por un solo pepinazo en Crimea esto si que es venirse arriba, la siguiente la pago yo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL GRAN RESETEO es un ataque de los países del sur para robar la riqueza del norte , exterminar a la población y reemplazarla por musulmanes, indígenas sudamericanos , africanos, Hindúes , chinos ( que estos sí que paren como conejos ) con la colaboración de políticos sicarios y criminales que son los que nos están gobernando. El coronavirus y toda esta crisis energética es parte del mismo plan genocida.
> 
> *LA AGENDA 2030 consiste en
> 
> ...



Vídeo reciente de chinos con sus calles iluminadas…está claro hacia donde se desvía los recursos ahora mismo…


Es para llorar…


----------



## cryfar74 (11 Ago 2022)

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.

La concentración de tropas Ucras en el triangulo entre Kramatorsk, Siversk y Artemivsk es 4 o 5 veces superior a cualquier otro frente, están echando aquí todo lo que tienen.



La situación operativa en Ucrania tras los resultados del 10 de agosto. Las fuerzas principales se concentran en el área de Bakhmut y Avdiivka.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo reciente de chinos con sus calles iluminadas…está claro hacia donde se desvía los recursos ahora mismo…
> 
> 
> Es para llorar…



el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño . En vencer sin luchar

( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No sólo Javelins: ¡todas las armas y municiones se están vendiendo en Ucrania!
> 
> Seguimos vigilando el tráfico de armas en Ucrania: ¡los militares ucranianos lo venden todo!
> 
> ...



precios muy inflaccionados salvo los del AK


----------



## visaman (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo reciente de chinos con sus calles iluminadas…está claro hacia donde se desvía los recursos ahora mismo…
> 
> 
> Es para llorar…



melasfo a todas o algo


----------



## Argentium (11 Ago 2022)

*El abandono del gas impulsa la demanda de petróleo, pero la economía afronta obstáculos - AIE*

_




_Economía Hace 23 minutos (11.08.2022 10:24)

 





© Reuters. FOTO DE ARCHIVO: Una bomba de petróleo en las afueras de Saint-Fiacre, cerca de París, Francia, 28 de marzo de 2019. REUTERS/Christian Hartmann

LONDRES, 11 ago (Reuters) - Las sofocantes temperaturas del verano y el aumento de los precios del gas han impulsado el uso del petróleo en la generación de energía, dijo el jueves la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), aumentando la demanda pero enmascarando la debilidad de unas economías amenazadas por la recesión.

"Los precios del gas natural y de la electricidad se han disparado hasta alcanzar nuevos récords, incentivando el cambio de gas a petróleo en algunos países", dijo la agencia con sede en París en su informe mensual sobre el petróleo, en el que elevó sus perspectivas de demanda para 2022 en 380.000 barriles por día (bpd).

"Estos extraordinarios aumentos, concentrados de forma abrumadora en Oriente Medio y Europa, enmascaran la relativa debilidad en otros sectores", advirtió la AIE.

Hizo referencia a la reducción del uso de combustibles para el transporte por carretera en los países desarrollados y la ralentización del crecimiento a finales de año, "alineándose con una confianza económica más negativa que sugiere una considerable contracción en el segundo semestre de 2012". 
Mientras tanto, la oferta mundial de petróleo superó en julio los máximos anteriores a la pandemia, impulsada por una producción mayor de la esperada por parte de Rusia, cuyas exportaciones, según la AIE, cayeron en 115.000 bpd en julio, a 7,4 millones de bpd, lo que supone un descenso de tan sólo 600.000 bpd desde principios de año.

Los ingresos rusos por exportaciones de petróleo descendieron 2.000 millones de dólares en julio, a 19.000 millones, debido sobre todo a la bajada de los precios, y la AIE señaló que China superó por primera vez a Europa como principal destino del crudo ruso.


(Reporte de Noah Browning; Edición de Jason Neely y Jan Harvey; traducción de Flora Gómez)


----------



## Pom (11 Ago 2022)

visaman dijo:


> melasfo a todas o algo



Buenas chorchinas ahi


----------



## pgas (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero siendo tan amigo de Kremlin, Hungría debió haber recibir oro negro, a pesar de las dificultades con el pago por parte de terceros pero no, a la mínima cortaron el grifo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



no mientas cizañero, quien ha cerrado el grifo es la petrolera ukronazi que ha devuelto el prepago de Rosneft, entonces lo que hacen Hungría y Chequia es pagar ellos mismos el oleoducto. Es como el default que no era.

por cierto, como va vuestro almacenamiento de leña y carbón para el invierno?


----------



## thanos2 (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo reciente de chinos con sus calles iluminadas…está claro hacia donde se desvía los recursos ahora mismo…
> 
> 
> Es para llorar…



Bueno, aquí en España depende hacia donde mires. Todo lo que se ahorra sin corbata y quitando aires se está gastando en la luminaria de los festivales que este verano han implosionado y no cabe uno más. Cada escenario de concierto hace un gasto de luz cada vez superior al del año anterior porque se busca ser más competitivo. Y quedan fiestas y fiestas y más fiestas. Pero eso no se prohibe. 

Y si te pones a mirar derroches de energía, en otros países los gobernantes no tienen derecho a coches oficiales, ni helicópteros ni falcon. 

Van a sus desplazamientos en bici o moto. 

Y si sigues mirando las ruedas de prensa no ahorran en focos. Y las teles, no verás a nadie con una gota de sudor.

En fin, volvemos a lo de siempre, son todo medidas estéticas para seguir ampliando la ventana de oberton o darle un grado más de calor al agua donde hierve la rana.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño . En vencer sin luchar
> 
> ( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )



Lo que son " los judíomasones " para nosotros ...

somos los europeos y sus descendientes para el resto del mundo. 

" una élite extractiva que aún siendo muy pocos saquean los recursos que miles de millones de no europeos creen que les pertenecen "


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

No cuela Martín, sigue haciendo cosas con la plastilina.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> Madrid es una comunidad autónoma-chiringuito que se sacaron de la manga en 1989, tuvieron que inventarse desde el nombre (muy original) hasta su bandera, Madrid es Castilla



Acabar de destruir Castilla es el objetivo de muchos.

Se hace lo que haga falta, trocear, inventar banderas, CCAA, absurdas, todo vale.


----------



## McNulty (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No cuela Martín, sigue haciendo cosas con la plastilina.



Que es eso de #weareNAFO? El sindicato de ciberputitas de la OTAN? Que cringe.

Lo he visto en varios perfiles de Twitter, ya ni lo ocultan y se autodenominan propagandistas (sic). Como una cabra vamos.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que es eso de #weareNAFO? El sindicato de ciberputitas de la OTAN? Que cringe.
> 
> Lo he visto en varios perfiles de Twitter, ya ni lo ocultan y se autodenominan propagandistas (sic). Como una cabra vamos.



Al menos ya no se esconden, reconocen lo que son.


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Ago 2022)

Revilla habla así de "el Zelenski este" y deja flipando a la presentadora de 'Espejo Público'


"Sabe que es el presidente ucraniano...".




www.huffingtonpost.es





¿Qué le ha pasado a este hombre? Diciendo que todo el mundo sabe que Ucrania no puede ganar y que la guerra durará hasta que los EEUU quieran porque son los amos.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Revilla habla así de "el Zelenski este" y deja flipando a la presentadora de 'Espejo Público'
> 
> 
> "Sabe que es el presidente ucraniano...".
> ...



Que ya está en sus últimos momentos y se la suda decir la verdad. En cambio Antonio hace cosas tan raras como racionar energia y decir que es ppr "solidaridad " con Europa cuando en realidad no podemos mandar apenas gas y tampoco mucha electricidad con las conexiones que tenemos.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Son muy muy muy gallegos y asturianos y esto no les impide sentirse españoles.
> No son identidades excluyentes, y tampoco deberían serlo la vasca y la catalana.
> Es muy gracioso y tierno el complejo de los nacionalistas gallegos con Cataluña y el País Vasco, si alguien es el culpable del atraso gallego es la burguesía catalana y la destrucción del textil gallego que le hacía la competencia.



Pues perdona, conozco al dueño de una empresa de conservas (catalana) donde se dedicaba a rescatar las empresas de mariscos gallegas, mantener plantilla y jefes aparte de comprar toda su producción, eso si se quedaba el 50% de las acciones, el resto el antiguo propietario. Así rescato a bastantes marisqueras y mantuvo plantilla y jefes.

Hace tiempo que no hablo con él por vivir en otro sitio.


----------



## Elimina (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que ya está en sus últimos momentos y se la suda decir la verdad. En cambio Antonio hace cosas tan raras como racionar energia y decir que es ppr "solidaridad " con Europa cuando en realidad no podemos mandar apenas gas y tampoco mucha electricidad con las conexiones que tenemos.



No sé... habría que hacer una encuesta de "popularidad" sobre Ucrania. No porque la gente empiece a cambiar su visión del conflicto, sino por lo que están viendo sobre los excesivos _beneficios_ que recibe ese país (armas y dinero) y los refugiados (y ucranianos que YA estaban).
O sea, lo que decíamos al principio: todo muy bien hasta que me toca el bolsillo. A partir de ahora, veremos.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*El Parlamento de Letonia declara a Rusia "Estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*
El parlamento de Letonia ha declarado a* Rusia* como "Estado patrocinador del terrorismo" y consideró que sus acciones en *Ucrania* constituían "un genocidio contra el pueblo ucranianos".

En su declaración, publicada en su sitio de internet, el parlamento letón "reconoce a *Rusia* como un Estado patrocinador del terrorismo", y llamó a otros países a expresarse en el mismo sentido".


----------



## EsDeDinamita (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro...estabas tú para verlo....
> 
> Qué colección de chorradas....



Para chorradas las que tú escribes dando lecciones al resto en cada uno de tus mensajes.


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño . En vencer sin luchar
> 
> ( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )



Escribió muchas mas cosas.
Os agarráis a una frase, repetida mil veces, y no la soltáis.

Investigad el concepto de "sinuoso" y "directo" en el enfrentamiento con el enemigo.
Es de mucha utilidad en el caso que nos ocupa.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania destruye dos depósitos de municiones rusos y mata a 41 soldados.*
El ejército ucraniano ha atacado dos depósitos de municiones rusos. Así lo anunció _Kiev Independent_, y agregó que, según el comando operativo "Sur", las fuerzas ucranianas mataron a 41 soldados rusos y destruyeron tres obuses "Msta-B", un avión no tripulado "Eleron-3", un centro de control y siete vehículos blindados.

El ejército ucraniano también llevó a cabo seis ataques aéreos en el distrito de Beryslav del oblast de Kherson, apuntando a posiciones de personal, armas y equipos rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El mito de las bombas atómicas contra Hiroshima y Nagasaki - mpr21
> 
> 
> El 6 de agosto de 1945 Estados Unidos lanzó la bomba atómica sobre la ciudad de Hiroshima, matando a unas 140.000 personas, civiles en su inmensa mayoría. Años de propaganda difundida por los historiadores, han intentado justificar este crimen bajo el argumento de que la dura resistencia japonés...
> ...



Cubro y subo, Japón se habia rendido en julio por medio de una propuesta hecha al embajador soviético, que este haría llegar a los yanquis, en ella solo se ponía una condición, respetar la figura del Emperador, los yanquis rehusaron aceptar, tiraron las bombas y luego aceptaron la condición.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

Bueno, alguna info sobre la base aérea de Crimea, no hay fotos ni video oficiales dadas (aún) por el Kremlim. La investigación sigue en curso...1 civil muerto y 8 heridos civiles. también, transcribo:

https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6708
"
Explosiones en Novofedorovka en Crimea : qué sucedió y qué conclusiones se debe sacar:

Por la tarde, una serie de explosiones retumbaron en el aeródromo de Saki, cerca de la ciudad turística de Novofedorovka. A juzgar por el video, después del primer incendio en la base aérea, los tanques con queroseno de aviación y las municiones comenzaron a explotar. La principal fuente de ignición y detonaciones posteriores se ubicó aproximadamente en la zona de uno de los puestos de estacionamiento de aeronaves.

¿Cuál es el daño de la explosión?

Oficialmente, las autoridades anunciaron la muerte de una persona y las lesiones de varias personas más. No hubo hospitalizaciones masivas en las instituciones médicas civiles y militares, por lo que las cifras anunciadas, en general, no generan dudas. Según alguna información, incluso fue posible evitar la pérdida del personal en el aeródromo.

La cantidad de equipos dañados y destruidos es más difícil de estimar: apareció un video en la red con al menos un bombardero Su-24 y carros para las bombas quemados, que se confundieron con los restos de los aviones quemados.

En total, en el momento del ataque había diez Su-24M y Su-30SM, varios helicópteros y un avión de transporte Il-76 en el aeródromo. Este último, en el momento de la explosión, ya se encontraba en la pista a cierta distancia del epicentro y, con un alto grado de probabilidad, no resultó dañado.

La infraestructura urbana de Novofedorovka y los vehículos civiles estacionados cerca del aeródromo también sufrieron la onda expansiva y las explosiones.

¿Fue la llegada de un misil ucraniano?

Inmediatamente después de la explosión, hubo sugerencias de que fue causada por un ataque con misiles. Por un lado, Estados Unidos se pronunció realmente a favor de transferir misiles de largo alcance a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que permiten alcanzar objetos en Crimea.

Sin embargo, las palabras de los testigos hablan en contra de esta versión: ninguno de la gran cantidad de turistas y residentes de Novofedorovka observó la llegada de los misiles. Numerosos videos de la escena del incidente tampoco muestran nada parecido a una munición entrante.

¿Qué podría ser entonces?

No hay tomas del comienzo del incendio y la primera explosión en las fuentes abiertas, lo que hace imposible determinar sin ambigüedades la causa exacta de la explosión. Si descartamos el ataque con misiles, quedan dos versiones:

Sabotaje: un dron con una pequeña bomba atacó el estacionamiento. Pudo prender fuego al camión cisterna, lo que provocó la detonación de combustible y municiones. Uno de los videos muestra dos explosiones simultáneas, en las que se vio la activación de cargas explosivas. Sin embargo, para ese momento ya había un incendio en el aeródromo, y la detonación síncrona podría ser causada por factores secundarios a la dispersión de fragmentos.

Negligencia: una versión igualmente probable es el incumplimiento de las normas de seguridad al realizar el trabajo. Casos similares ya han ocurrido en Siria, cuando el descuido del personal militar local provocó la pérdida de aviones. Por lo tanto, tampoco se debe descartar esta opción.

¿Qué conclusiones se debe sacar de esto?

▪Por el momento, la causa específica de las explosiones no es el tema más importante. Sí, con un alto grado de probabilidad no fue un ataque con misiles, pero ¿quién dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no intentarían atacar aeródromos en Crimea? Dada la expansión de la gama de suministros estadounidenses, son precisamente estas instalaciones las que pueden convertirse en el objetivo de los ataques con misiles en un futuro próximo.

▪El punto clave es otro: es hora de dejar de considerar las bases aéreas y otras instalaciones similares como una retaguardia profunda, absolutamente protegida de cualquier enemigo. Es necesario no solo tomar en serio la defensa aérea, sino también los problemas de protección de una instalación sensible de acuerdo con las realidades de tiempos de guerra."

Como se vea que ha sido un ataque usano, Putin ya debería de dejar de hacer el imbécil y hacer menos de monje benedictino. Si es un accidente -me suena mas a sabotaje- no seria el primero, en siria hubo dos que yo sepa.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Imágenes de satélite muestran al menos 7 aviones destruidos en la explosión de la base de Crimea.*
Al menos dos explosiones el martes destruyeron por lo menos siete aviones rusos en una base aérea en *Crimea*, anexada por *Rusia*, según muestran nuevas imágenes de satélite de Planet Labs.

Aún se desconoce la causa de la explosión. El Ministerio de Defensa de *Ucrania* dice que no pudo determinar la causa, mientras que el Ministerio de Defensa de* Rusia* dijo que las explosiones fueron causadas por municiones de aviación detonadas, pero no reveló cómo se detonaron.

Según informa la CNN, la cantidad de aviones destruidos el martes puede terminar convirtiéndolo en uno de los días más destructivos para las aeronaves de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Acabar de destruir Castilla es el objetivo de muchos.
> 
> Se hace lo que haga falta, trocear, inventar banderas, CCAA, absurdas, todo vale.



"Castilla miserable, ayer dominadora, envuelta en harapos desprecia lo que ignora". Machado

Castilla se destruye sola y sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mejor es que ni ha salido en los canales rusos, en serio, a nadie le importa una mierda lo que diga el alcalde feo de una ciudad paco de segunda a nivel global ...



Quién le iba a decir que recibiría el último abuso escolar de manos de dos humoristas rusos. La vida pasa por este personajillo a dos metros de altura de su capacidad intelectual


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Reino Unido enviará más sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS).*
El Reino Unido planea enviar más sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) a *Ucrania*, así como un "número significativo" de misiles M31A1 guiados con precisión "que pueden alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 80 kilómetros", dijo el secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido, Ben Wallace.

Por su parte, la primera ministra danesa, Mette Frederiksen, dijo que Dinamarca aumentará su ayuda a *Ucrania* en 110 millones de euros, que se gastarán en la adquisición de armas, el apoyo a la producción de armas y el suministro de armas y equipos militares daneses.


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL GRAN RESETEO es un ataque de los países del sur para robar la riqueza del norte , exterminar a la población y reemplazarla por musulmanes, indígenas sudamericanos , africanos, Hindúes , chinos ( que estos sí que paren como conejos ) con la colaboración de políticos sicarios y criminales que son los que nos están gobernando. El coronavirus y toda esta crisis energética es parte del mismo plan genocida.
> 
> *LA AGENDA 2030 consiste en
> 
> ...



Joder primo, deberías dejar de consumir tabloides lagarteranos, están arrasando tu limitado cortex frontal. Sin acrituzz


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Las pérdidas confirmadas de manera visual hasta el momento:

- 4 aviones polivalentes Su-30SM (destruidos)
- 6 aviones Su-24M/MR de ataque/reconocimiento táctico (5 destruidos, 1 dañado)

La inteligencia ucraniana cifró en 9 aviones destruidos y lo ha clavado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las pérdidas confirmadas de manera visual hasta el momento:
> 
> - 4 aviones polivalentes Su-30SM (destruidos)
> - 6 aviones Su-24M/MR de ataque/reconocimiento táctico (5 destruidos, 1 dañado)
> ...



Confirmado dice el jolagranputa, si es fuente ukra es mierda. No será Osint y demas mierdas?


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Oryx da por perdidos 6 Su24 + 1 que ya dieron ayer y 4 Su-30
La list completa de hoy ...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> La división de Javier de Burgos en bastantes casos respetó las fronteras históricas, por ejemplo en el límite norte del reino de Granada, o las fronteras que delimitaban los reinos de Valencia y Murcia establecidas mediante acuerdos entre Aragón y Castilla en la Edad Media.



Al final las fronteras historicas solo crean micronacionalismos mal entendidos, las prefecturas son mas asepticas y no tienden al cantonalismo, bautizalas como provincia o inventa una nueva denominacion administrativa y al frente de cada una de ellas el delegado del gobierno, gobernador civil o como quieras llamar a la autoridad politica de turno, la poblacion se acostumbraria y las avariciosas comunidades autonomas de Cataluña y de Euskadi serian pasado, los habitantes de Llobregat serian españoles con su capital provincial Barcelona y los habitantes de Cabo Machichaco serian españoles con su capital provincial en Vitoria.






PD- Cuarenta años de plurinacionalidades o de nacionalidades, solo confirman que los nacionalismos perifericos son insaciables e insolidarios, no necesitamos 500.000 politicos profesionales, ni chiringuitos de amiguetes alrededor de lenguas vernaculas minoritarias en desuso.


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



"El cateto en la oficina de reclutamiento"; pareces una película de Alfredo Landa. ¿Cuantas veces más vamos a disfrutar de tu posteo convulsivo de chicle y pipas?


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Bueno, alguna info sobre la base aérea de Crimea, no hay fotos ni video oficiales dadas (aún) por el Kremlim. La investigación sigue en curso...1 civil muerto y 8 heridos civiles. también, transcribo:
> 
> https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6708
> "
> ...



En el informe que veo se descartaron los misiles himars ya que el punto de posible lanzamiento desde Ucrania distaba más de 150 Km. que es el alcance máximo de los himars en teoría no suministrados.

La distancia desde el punto ucraniano más cercano a la base es de 190 Km.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Recordatorio de guardia, que la memoria es muy escurridiza:
los ucranianos, respaldados por miles de millones de dólares del conjunto Occidental,
tuvieron sus ocho añitos para fortificar al por mayor a lo largo de pueblos y ciudades
que controlaban antes de febrero. Tal vez alguien esperaba que los rusos embistieran
de frente, bombardearan a saco el Donbass controlado por los ucros (como haría EEUU) 
y luego entraran mochinos causando enormes bajas en el proceso. Los rusos, que saben
de estas cosas, no lo hicieron. En su lugar, optaron por reducir a fuego lento las defensas 
ucranianas y los cuartos occidentales. Así, poquito a poco...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> A medida que la cosa se radicalizo los independentistas mandaron delegaciones a las cortes para negociar directamente con las autoridades españolas una independencia pactada sin embargo esto fue rechazado de plano.



Independencia pactada con asesinos y traidores ???, eso es imposible. 




Por 20 cabezas de hombres, mujeres, niños y ancianos asesinados, el homosexual de Bolivar te ascendia a alferez. @Coco Portugal


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Sobre la fuerza aérea y la defensa antiaérea rusa en Ucrania según Tom Cooper: https://medium.com/@x_TomCooper_x/ukrai ... a764a30863

En resumen, están muy escasos de misiles dirigidos y la defensa antiaérea ucraniana funciona bien y derriba muchos Kalibrs (salvo con los Kh-59M que se usan muy cerca del frente), rebuscando los rusos en sus almacenes e incluso con prototipos de Kh-47 Kinzhal.
Al final los Su-25 recurren al viejo lanzar y rezar en sus ataques, mientras tampoco salen bien las operaciones SEAD (la defensa antiaérea ucraniana sigue en pie).

En el caso de la defensa rusa:
Los S-300 están usando radares 30N6E que solo logran fijar 6 objetivos, con lo que los ucranianos los superan en las salvas de cohetes.
Los S-400 tienen el problema de la escasez de misiles 9M96 y que parece que los enviaron con radares 48N6DM más lentos.
Con lo que ambos están fijando y derribando demasiado cerca como para cambiar a nuevos blancos.

Según el los S-350 funcionan bien pero hay muy pocos, y los Buk M3 también cumplen mejor de lo esperado.
Pero los ucranianos vienen ahora con misiles antirradar.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Ago 2022)

Ya lo puse hace un tiempo, pero cada vez que da unas declaraciones como las de hoy este sujeto, me lo recuerda. Hay que tener la cara condenadamente dura para hablar de hacer "todos" esfuerzos con ese salario. Como pueden salir a decir estas cosas sin ponerse rojos por la vergüenza, mejor no digo en que pienso cada vez que lo escucho sobre los esfuerzos que "debemos hacer todos"
*Josep Borrell: “Los europeos debemos estar dispuestos a pagar un precio por apoyar a Ucrania y mantener la unidad” *
El jefe de la diplomacia europea reclama a España “solidaridad” con los países más dependientes del gas ruso y pide un compromiso de todos los partidos con el ahorro energético 


Como digo, cuando le leo hablar de sacrificios a un tio que desde hace 3 años cobra más de 26.000e al mes, más 700e al mes por su familia, más 50000e si se traslada, más escuela gratis en centro pijo, más compra de coche reducido por ser el, más etc etc Todo eso por salir a los medios a pedir que otros se sacrifiquen, porque trabajar poco y sacrificarse aún menos. Me gustaría verlo en el lugar de esas personas mileuristas o ni eso. A ver si seguía pensando lo mismo, todos sabemos que no.

*Borrell cuadriplica su salario al convertirse en jefe de la diplomacia europea*
*Josep Borrell*, que a partir de hoy es el Alto Representante, *jefe de la diplomacia*, y tiene rango de vicepresidente de la Comisión cobrará un poco menos que la presidenta: *26.285 euros al mes*. Multiplica por cuatro el salario que percibía hasta ahora como ministro de Exteriores de España

Todos los altos cargos tienen derecho además a un 15% extra como indemnización por residencia. Los que estén casados o tengan hijos podrán recibir también una asignación familiar. Borrell, casado con la exministra Cristina Narbona, tendría derecho a 170 euros al mes más un 2 por ciento de su salario base. En su caso: 695 euros extra al mes. Los nuevos altos cargos que no viven ya en Bruselas, 12 trabajan ya en la capital europea, porque repiten o porque ostentaban otros cargos allá, también tienen derecho a una asignación por mudanza. El valor asciende a dos meses de salario base. En el caso de Borrell, tendría derecho a más de 50.000 euros de indemnización por traslado. A todo esto se suman los extras típicos de todos los funcionarios europeos: escuela gratis en centros multilingües de Bruselas, una cantidad extra por cada hijo a su cargo y la posibilidad de comprar coches con matrícula diplomática a un precio reducido.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sobre la fuerza aérea y la defensa antiaérea rusa en Ucrania según Tom Cooper: https://medium.com/@x_TomCooper_x/ukrai ... a764a30863
> 
> En resumen, están muy escasos de misiles dirigidos y la defensa antiaérea ucraniana funciona bien y derriba muchos Kalibrs (salvo con los Kh-59M que se usan muy cerca del frente), rebuscando los rusos en sus almacenes e incluso con prototipos de Kh-47 Kinzhal.
> Al final los Su-25 recurren al viejo lanzar y rezar en sus ataques, mientras tampoco salen bien las operaciones SEAD (la defensa antiaérea ucraniana sigue en pie).
> ...



Según me han contado aquí, las fabricas están currando a tres turnos. Lo que diga el Tom Cooper me suda la polla, estoy harto de tanta propaganda infantiloide.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Ago 2022)

Un poco de sentido común....por poco que sea, pero se agradece viendo el nivel absurdo al que han llegado.

*Alemania, contraria a la prohibición de visados de turista a ciudadanos rusos*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, se ha pronunciado en contra de prohibir los visados de turista a ciudadanos rusos, como piden Estonia y Finlandia, y argumentó que a escala de la Unión Europea (UE) ya se han adoptado las sanciones pertinentes contra personas del entorno del *Kremlin*.
"Es la *guerra* de *Vladimir Putin*. Y se me hace difícil este tipo de planteamientos", afirmó Scholz, en una conferencia de prensa tras el receso estival, centrada en la crisis energética y la guerra en Ucrania.
Scholz insistió en que el presidente ruso "es el responsable de esa *guerra*", no es conjunto de la población, y que una medida así "*se dirigiría contra toda la población, incluidos los inocentes*".


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Para ver con detalle el efecto en la base de Saki. En este enlace de TheGuardian hay una foto con deslizable que es muy buena.  









Russian warplanes destroyed in Crimea airbase attack, satellite images show


Multiple aircraft at Saky base in Crimea blown up, with the new evidence suggesting possibility of targeted attack




www.theguardian.com


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> El objetivo de Rusia es retirar a las sanciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Mientras existan los EEUU, las sanciones de los anglocabrones a la FR son para siempre, mucho tiene que cambiar la geopolitica internacional, tenemos conflicto para largo tiempo.


----------



## coscorron (11 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Josep Borrell: “Los europeos debemos estar dispuestos a pagar un precio por apoyar a Ucrania y mantener la unidad”
> 
> 
> Borrell cuadriplica su salario al convertirse en jefe de la diplomacia europea*



A los europeos deberían preguntarnos esas cosas y no decidirlas entre cuatro "europedos" de despacho ...


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya lo puse hace un tiempo, pero cada vez que da unas declaraciones como las de hoy este sujeto, me lo recuerda. Hay que tener la cara condenadamente dura para hablar de hacer "todos" esfuerzos con ese salario. Como pueden salir a decir estas cosas sin ponerse rojos por la vergüenza, mejor no digo en que pienso cada vez que lo escucho sobre los esfuerzos que "debemos hacer todos"
> *Josep Borrell: “Los europeos debemos estar dispuestos a pagar un precio por apoyar a Ucrania y mantener la unidad” *
> El jefe de la diplomacia europea reclama a España “solidaridad” con los países más dependientes del gas ruso y pide un compromiso de todos los partidos con el ahorro energético
> 
> ...



Tu puta madre, Borrell


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El estado español hace mucho tiempo que es un "estado fallido"



El unico estado fallido, es el estado de las autonomias, a España y los españoles llevan intentando destruirla 500 años y no lo han logrado, hemos estado en situaciones mucho mas complicadas, no te emociones que no veran tus ojos negros una secesion pactada de territorios peninsulares, como maximo una sangrienta guerra civil.


----------



## crocodile (11 Ago 2022)

Se reportan varias explosiones en Bielorrusia, a 40 kms de la frontera ukronazi.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

HOY........


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Confirmado dice el jolagranputa, si es fuente ukra es mierda. No será Osint y demas mierdas?



Y si ha sido un ataque directo de USA con F-35? Están tanteando y ven que Putin reacciona poco y atacan cada vez más.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Con el tema de no dejar pasar a los rusos a Europa tengo sentimientos encontrados porque en España he conocido a rusos de puta madre y la mayoría anti Putin.

Lo que sí haría como mínimo es endurecer el tema del visado y hacer un rastreo de su huella en redes sociales, profesión, etc. Al mínimo rastro de apoyo o colaboración con el hijoPutin o defensa de la invasión, a su puta casa.


----------



## magufone (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según me han contado aquí, las fabricas están currando a tres turnos. Lo que diga el Tom Cooper me suda la polla, estoy harto de tanta propaganda infantiloide.



De niños, para niños...
A veces parece futbol...


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Con el tema de no dejar pasar a los rusos a Europa tengo sentimientos encontrados porque en España he conocido a rusos de puta madre y la mayoría anti Putin.
> 
> Lo que sí haría como mínimo es endurecer el tema del visado y hacer un rastreo de su huella en redes sociales, profesión, etc. Al mínimo rastro de apoyo o colaboración con el hijoPutin o defensa de la invasión, a su puta casa.



Entonces hacemos lo mismo con los marrónidos ilegales, a ver de dónde salieron. Ah, que no se va a hacer...


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reportan varias explosiones en Bielorrusia, a 40 kms de la frontera ukronazi.



Eso fue anoche.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Confirmado dice el jolagranputa, si es fuente ukra es mierda. No será Osint y demas mierdas?



Como los 800 objetivos destruidos por la OTAN en Yugoslavia... que en realidad eran 58.

Por cosas como esa, no les creo. Porque mienten más que hablan, desde hace más de 30 años. Desde Vietnam, se cuidan mucho de contar la verdad.


----------



## magufone (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Entonces hacemos lo mismo con los marrónidos ilegales, a ver de dónde salieron. Ah, que no se va a hacer...



Mas de uno antes de llevar la manta con los CDs llevaba un ak y un machete... Pero claro...
Esto va de otra cosa, ya lo sabeis


----------



## crocodile (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y si ha sido un ataque directo de USA con F-35? Están tanteando y ven que Putin reacciona poco y atacan cada vez más.



Putiniano ya la cago en 2014 con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk cuando paro a las milicias que estaban barriendo a los nazis, ahora ataca de una vez pero con una mano atada, si sigue con esa indecisión y sin dar el golpe definitivo la cosa se puede complicar


----------



## magufone (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como los 800 objetivos destruidos por la OTAN en Yugoslavia... que en realidad eran 58.
> 
> Por cosas como esa, no les creo. Porque mienten más que hablan, desde hace más de 30 años. Desde Vietnam, se cuidan mucho de contar la verdad.



Pues entonces nos han engañado los rusos... Porque les han destruido cientos y cientos de aviones y todavía quedan... Na, como el experto que dijo lo de las protecciones de goma de un tanque... No haber visto ni una pistola ni en fotos tiene estas cosillas entre los "expertos"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica están ocurriendo cosas interesantes, como la pérdida de Suiza de estado neutral…
*Switzerland is no longer a neutral state *– Moscow.
Bern’s sanctions against Russia mean it cannot represent Ukraine in Moscow, the Foreign Ministry says
Switzerland is no longer a neutral state – Moscow

La bofetada ha sido dura…


----------



## ZARGON (11 Ago 2022)

Habría que ver los detalles de la encuesta. Los veo conservadores a los rusos. 
¡El 65% de los rusos está dispuesto a apoyar la posible decisión de Putin de atacar Kiev! El estudio se realizó a través de una encuesta telefónica del 3 al 10 de agosto, en la que participaron más de 12 000 encuestados en ocho regiones federales de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Habría que ver los detalles de la encuesta. Los veo conservadores a los rusos.
> ¡El 65% de los rusos está dispuesto a apoyar la posible decisión de Putin de atacar Kiev! El estudio se realizó a través de una encuesta telefónica del 3 al 10 de agosto, en la que participaron más de 12 000 encuestados en ocho regiones federales de la Federación Rusa.



Si fuera por más de uno por estos lares, dejaban Kiev como un descampado de La Sagra. Putin es bastante moderado.


----------



## magufone (11 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Habría que ver los detalles de la encuesta. Los veo conservadores a los rusos.
> ¡El 65% de los rusos está dispuesto a apoyar la posible decisión de Putin de atacar Kiev! El estudio se realizó a través de una encuesta telefónica del 3 al 10 de agosto, en la que participaron más de 12 000 encuestados en ocho regiones federales de la Federación Rusa.



Pues quien mas lo desea es el deep state... Y los que perdemos somos... pues eso.
Yo ya no descarto nada.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Ago 2022)

*Ya se sabe quiénes son los ganadores y los perdedores de la guerra en Ucrania*



La invasión de Ucrania dura ya más de cinco meses y las hostilidades pueden continuar durante algún tiempo. En términos militares, el resultado es todavía incierto, pero lo que ya está claro es quiénes son los grandes ganadores y perdedores de este conflicto.

*Los ganadores*
Para los fabricantes de armas esta guerra es como un regalo del cielo. Ante la insistencia de la OTAN los países europeos aumentarán su esfuerzo armamentístico en cientos de billones en los próximos años. En Europa Central podemos esperar una nueva carrera armamentística, basta con pensar en la amenaza de la instalación de armas nucleares en Bielorrusia.

En la región del Ártico seguramente pase lo mismo con la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la Alianza Atlántica. El impulso de la llamada «OTAN global» amenaza con una nueva y peligrosa carrera armamentística también en Asia.

Esta militarización y las nuevas amenazas de guerra han hecho que se disparen las acciones de las empresas de defensa en Estados Unidos. Lo mismo ocurre con las grandes empresas de combustibles fósiles. Debido al espectacular aumento de los precios del gas y el petróleo, sus beneficios aumentaron un 350%.

El tercer gran ganador es la OTAN. Tras la caída de la Unión Soviética la alianza dejó de tener razón de ser y bajo Trump se declaró todavía su muerte cerebral. Hoy en día la alianza militar está más viva que nunca.

En Europa se añaden dos miembros y las tropas de combate operativas pasan de 40.000 a 300.000 efectivos. En Asia, pero también en otros continentes, se está gestando otra expansión, ya sea a través de nuevas asociacionesi o aumentando la presencia militar.ii

En el último cuarto de siglo la OTAN ha librado guerras contra Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak, Libia y Siriaiii, ue han tenido como resultado casi un millón de muertos. Con una alianza vibrante y ampliada, podemos esperar muchas más aventuras militares.

El cuarto vencedor claro es Estados Unidos. Hace veinticinco años Zbigniew Brzezinski, principal asesor de varios presidentes estadounidenses, escribió que para Estados Unidos el control sobre el continente euroasiático era esencial para mantener su hegemonía. Se debía evitar a toda costa una cooperación estrecha entre Europa, Rusia y China. Según sus palabras: «Los tres grandes imperativos de la geoestrategia militar son impedir que los vasallos cooperen y garantizar que sigan siendo dependientes en términos de seguridad; mantener a los subordinados obedientes y protegerlos; e impedir que los bárbaros se unan».iv

En la última década se han reforzado las relaciones económicas entre Europa, China y Rusia. Esta guerra invierte esa tendencia. Por ejemplo, la dependencia europea del gas ruso se está reduciendo a un ritmo acelerado, principalmente a favor del gas procedente de Estados Unidos. Las sanciones cortaron casi todos los demás vínculos económicos entre Rusia y Europa.

Pero esta guerra también está dirigida a China. Mike Pompeo, exdirector de la CIA y Secretario de Estado con Trump, lo dice claramente: «Hay que evitar la creación de un coloso pan-euroasiático en el que Rusia sea absorbida, pero que esté dirigido por China. Para ello debemos reforzar la OTAN, y vemos que nada impida que Finlandia y Suecia se unan a esa organización».

También se debe considerar en este contexto el reciente discurso de Liz Truss, ministra de Asuntos Exteriores del Reino Unido, en el que aboga por una «OTAN económica». Un bloque económico de estas características aislará en gran medida a China y Rusia de las economías occidentales, lo que haría imposible la integración del continente euroasiático y permitiría a Estados Unidos seguir ejerciendo su hegemonía.
*


Spoiler



Los perdedores


*


Spoiler



En primer lugar, toda la población ucraniana ha sido duramente golpeada por esta invasión: miles de civiles muertos y heridos, decenas de miles de soldados muertos y heridos, y millones de habitantes desplazados. Gran parte de la infraestructura del país ha sido destruida, la cosecha se ha reducido a más de la mitad y el país se dirige a la bancarrota total.

A causa de la ley marcial, los derechos democráticos se han visto gravemente erosionados. Once partidos políticos fueron suspendidos y, según la ONU, los periodistas han sido «objeto de ataques, torturas, secuestros, agresiones y asesinatos». Los trabajadores lo pasan mal: se legalizan los contratos de cero horas y se exime de protección laboral al 70% de los trabajadores.

El pueblo ruso también sufre. Decenas de miles de soldados rusos perdieron la vida y muchos más resultaron heridos. El pueblo ruso está sufriendo las sanciones de Occidente y el aumento de la represión en su país.

Esta guerra ya ha costado decenas de miles de vidas en Ucrania, pero este conflicto también puede destruir millones de vidas lejos del campo de batalla. La guerra es especialmente perjudicial para el sistema alimentario mundial, ya debilitado por el covid-19, el cambio climático y los altos precios de la energía.

Afortunadamente, se ha llegado a un acuerdo para reanudar las exportaciones de grano desde los puertos ucranianos. Pero eso no impide que mientras tanto los precios de los alimentos suban fuertementev y que, por tanto, sean inasequibles para una cantidad cada vez mayor de personas. Según el Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA), un total de 50 millones de personas en 45 países están al borde de la hambruna y, según la ONU, este conflicto podría desnutrir gravemente a otros 13 millones de personas este año.

Otro gran perdedor es Europa y su población. Según Willy Claes, antiguo Secretario General de la OTAN, se trata esencialmente de una guerra entre Estados Unidos y Rusia, en la que Europa quedó fuera de juego.vi Aunque la guerra se libra en el continente europeo, no es la Unión Europea, sino la OTAN, controlada por Estados Unidos, la que marca la pauta. Los europeos se quedan mirando pasivos.

Pero es aún peor, con las sanciones contra Rusia Europa simplemente se está disparando en el pie. Se avecina una gran escasez de gas para el invierno, lo que no solo causará mucha miseria, sino que también aumentará las posibilidades de una recesión económica.

El problema no es solo la escasez. El precio del gas se ha multiplicado casi por diez en comparación con el año pasado. Además de disparar la inflación, esto está empobreciendo a grandes sectores de la población. Y mientras tanto Rusia ve cómo su tesorería se llena y su rublo se fortalece debido a los astronómicos precios del gas.

Europa perdió mucho prestigio ante muchos países no occidentales a causa de esta guerra. Estos países no pueden entender cómo la Unión puede renunciar casi por completo a su soberanía exterior y bailar al son de las melodías y los gritos de guerra de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña.

Otro gran perdedor es la estabilidad mundial. Tras la caída de la Unión Soviética nos quedamos temporalmente con un mundo unipolar, completamente dominado por Estados Unidos. Con el auge de China y otros países emergentes parecía que avanzábamos hacia un mundo multipolar. Eso era una evolución positiva, pero bajo el impulso de esta guerra y los discursos que la rodean parece que ahora nos dirigimos a una división del mundo en dos campos: por un lado, un bloque dominado por Occidente, por otro lado el resto del mundo.vii Es muy dudoso que esto tenga éxito, ya que solo una cuarta parte de los países de todo el mundo se han mostrado dispuestos a apoyar las sanciones contra Rusia.viii Pero, en cualquier caso, es una evolución negativa.

Otra víctima de este conflicto armado es el planeta. Los daños ecológicos siempre son enormes en un conflicto armado. Esta guerra no es diferente. El intercambio de fuego tendrá un impacto considerable en el entorno urbano y rural. Como resultado, Ucrania y la región circundante pueden cargar con un legado tóxico para las generaciones venideras. Así lo afirma un estudio preliminar realizado por el Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Medio Ambiente (PNUMA) y organizaciones asociadas.

Pero esta guerra también pone en peligro la urgente lucha contra el calentamiento global. Este conflicto podría haberse aprovechado para acelerar la gran transición energética. Pero no se hizo nada, al contrario. Se están construyendo nuevas plantas de gas e incluso se están reiniciando plantas de carbón.ix Desgraciadamente, en lugar de conseguir una reducción de las emisiones de CO2, estamos consiguiendo otro récord de emisiones de carbono.

La primera víctima de la guerra es la verdad y en este conflcto es más evidente que nunca. Los principales medios de comunicación adoptaron la versión de la OTAN casi al unísono. Apenas se escuchan las voces discrepantes del movimiento pacifista o del mundo académico. Las excepciones confirman la regla, como siempre.

Los numerosos giros que han dado los medios de comunicación en los últimos meses han sido a veces dolorosos. Antes de la guerra se describía a Ucrania como «el país más corrupto» de Europa; hoy en día el país es el epítome de los ideales liberales.

Antes del conflicto había un problema con los neonazis. Posteriormente se presentó a estos grupos como héroes. Y así sucesivamente.






En tiempos de paz los medios de comunicación dominantes a veces se hacen un lío. En tiempos de guerra meten la pata olímpicamente. Esto deja claro una vez más por qué los medios de comunicación alternativos son tan importantes en un panorama mediático dominado por gigantes de los medios de comunicación propiedad de poderosos grupos de capital.

*Se requiere un frente amplio*
Cuanto más se prolongue la guerra mayores serán las pérdidas para los ucranianos, los rusos, los hambrientos del Sur y los trabajadores de occidente, y más perjudicial será para el planeta, la paz mundial y el periodismo fiable.

Se necesita urgentemente un frente amplio entre el movimiento pacifista, el movimiento tercermundista, el movimiento obrero y el movimiento ecologista para detener esta locura bélica.

*Notas*
i Es el caso, en particular, de Asia, con el QUAD (Diálogo de Seguridad Cuadrilateral entre Australia, India, Japón y Estados Unidos), AUKUS (pacto de seguridad entre Australia, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos) y los llamados Five Eyes (colaboración en materia de inteligencia entre Nueva Zelanda, Australia, Canadá, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos).

ii Por ejemplo, se habla de una nueva base militar estadounidense en Zambia. Fuera de las fronteras europeas la OTAN tiene como socios a los siguientes países: Colombia, Australia, Irak, Japón, Corea del Sur, Nueva Zelanda, Mongolia y Pakistán.

iii En Siria la OTAN proporcionó apoyo logístico a los combatientes musulmanes extremistas para derrocar al presidente Assad del poder. Hoy la OTAN apoya a Turquía, que ocupa parte de ese país.

iv Brzezinski Z., _The Grand Chessboard: American Primacy and Its Geostrategic Imperatives, _Nueva York 1997, p. 40.

v En comparación con la situación de hace un año, el precio de los cereales aumentó un 27,6%. El precio medio de los alimentos aumentó un 23,1%. Fuente FAO (ONU).

vi Willy Claes en _De Afspraak_, 24 de mayo: «Si se me permite decirlo con un poco de descaro, se trata de un enfrentamiento ahora entre Rusia y Estados Unidos. Con todo el respeto y la simpatía hacia los ucranianos, y por cierto, Europa que no toma parte en el juego».

vii El G7 está intentando desarrollar una contrapartida a la Nueva Ruta de la Seda. Al mismo tiempo que Putin viaja por África Macron también se dirige al continente para asegurar o ampliar la esfera de influencia occidental. En América Latina Biden intenta contrarrestar la influencia de China con su iniciativa Build Back Better World (B3W). Y así sucesivamente.

viii Según la _Unidad de Inteligencia de The Economist_, dos tercios de la población mundial vive en países neutrales o amigos de Rusia en relación con la guerra de Ucrania.

ix Alemania, Austria y los Países Bajos vuelven a poner en marcha las centrales de carbón clausuradas o reducen las restricciones de producción.

Fuente: Oorlog in Oekraïne: de winnaars en verliezers zijn gekend - DeWereldMorgen.be


Traducido del neerlandés para Rebelión por Sven Magnus


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> "El cateto en la oficina de reclutamiento"; pareces una película de Alfredo Landa. ¿Cuantas veces más vamos a disfrutar de tu posteo convulsivo de chicle y pipas?



¿A ti también te jode mi firma, orco infrahumano de mierda?


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cubro y subo, Japón se habia rendido en julio por medio de una propuesta hecha al embajador soviético, que este haría llegar a los yanquis, en ella solo se ponía una condición, respetar la figura del Emperador, los yanquis rehusaron aceptar, tiraron las bombas *y luego aceptaron la condición.*




Nop. La rendición de Japón *fue INCONDICIONAL*. Ese fue el único formato que aceptaron los norteamericanos.

Que luego respetaron al Emperador (por razones políticas), es otra cosa.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Scholz insistió en que el presidente ruso "es el responsable de esa *guerra*", no es conjunto de la población,



Y si aprenden a votar?


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2022)

Lo sabe hasta Revilleta


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según me han contado aquí, las fabricas están currando a tres turnos. Lo que diga el Tom Cooper me suda la polla, estoy harto de tanta propaganda infantiloide.



Tom Cooper es conocido por ser un "especialista" en la guerra de Iran-Iraq y ha escrito algunos libros interesantes, pero es un autor conocido por inventar y apoyar muchos bulos de derribos milagrosos de la IRIAF (Fuerza Aérea de la República Islamica de Irán). Credibilidad poca ya digo.

Y el artículo que cita el anormal del pinguino gilipollenco contiene varios errores fundamentales de Tom Cooper.

Una batería S-300 o S-400 tiene como objetivos derribar aviones, helicópteros, drones de gran tamaño y misiles balísticos de corto/medio alcance, no tiene asignado lidiar con lanzacohetes MRLS ni por supuesto munición de artillería.

Los encargados de cubrir eso son los Pantsir, Tor y en menor medida los Buk M1-2, M2 y M3.

Después, eso de que las baterías S-300 o S-400 se están enviando con determinado modelo de radar se lo esta inventando claramente. No hay manera de que conozca eso a no ser que tenga fotos, y que tenga una, dos, o tres fotos de distintas baterías S-300 o S-400 donde lleve la razón no quiere decir nada.

Rusia dispone de más de 2.300 baterías S-300 de distintas versiones modernas operativas más otras 1.000 baterías de versiones más antiguas (las que usa Ucrania) en reserva o esperando su reciclaje.

Además tiene alrededor de 330 baterías S-400 operativas.

En definitiva, su afirmación tiene la importancia de una gota en medio del mar.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Nop. La rendición de Japón *fue INCONDICIONAL*. Ese fue el único formato que aceptaron los norteamericanos.
> 
> Que luego respetaron al Emperador (por razones políticas), es otra cosa.



Los yanquis son muy buenos en vender mentiras, Japon no se rindio de forma incondicional. Tenian acordado la continuidad del emperador ANTES de firmar nada. Otra cosa es que los yanquis podrian haberlos traicionado, pero con las tropas en el pais hubiera sido una revuelta fanatica a gran escala.


----------



## Snowball (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Lo sabe hasta Revilleta



El cuñado anchoas es un superviviente 

Si realiza esas declaraciones, es que vienen curvas y él se baja del vehículo...


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano ya la cago en 2014 con los mierdacuerdos de Minsk cuando paro a las milicias que estaban barriendo a los nazis, ahora ataca de una vez pero con una mano atada, si sigue con esa indecisión y sin dar el golpe definitivo la cosa se puede complicar



Putin es el mismo que en 2014, no lucha para vencer lucha para acordar despues, no es mala idea pero los anglos no se lo van a permitir. Debes conocer a tu enemigo, y el o su entorno no quieren ver la realidad hasta que como ha pasado ahora les golpee en la cara.

Estos "ataques" lo que demuestran es que Rusia esta infiltrada por los anglos en todas las instituciones, les va a costar recuperar su papel poruqe no han hecho una limpieza muy necesaria.


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para ver con detalle el efecto en la base de Saki. En este enlace de TheGuardian hay una foto con deslizable que es muy buena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un avión que no identificó y no sé si será un mig-31 aunque parezca raro, el avión que está en la otra acera después del último de los 4 Su-24.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (11 Ago 2022)

No sé si se habrá puesto en el hilo, pero mirad a quién han capturado los rusos:



Balla, balla, el ucropsicópata que se dedicaba a llamar por teléfono a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos (y posiblemente torturados) para reírse de ellas. En una guerra, ser un hijo de perra sin entrañas es algo que acumula muchas papeletas para acabar pagando tarde o temprano.


----------



## ZARGON (11 Ago 2022)

Yankis promedio buscando Ucrania... Todos Homeros...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (11 Ago 2022)

A pasar miseria en todos los países obedientes a la angloesfera. Todo sea para hundir a Rusia y China.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

El ataque a Crinmea ha sido realizado por los HIMARS en su versión largo alcance manejados por los Bastardos, hace semanas que venian diciendo que iban a enviar esa munición a los cerdos ucranianos. Ya es hora de pasar a mayoeres, bombardeo en alfombra de Lemberg por los bombarderos pesados, hasta que quede como un campo de patatas.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cuántos batallones está enviando Rusia en agosto?

He leído varias cosas:
-Que en una provincia mediana de los Urales estaban entrenando 3 batallones de voluntarios.
-Que hay 10 batallones de voluntarios del Donbass en el frente.
-Que Russia estaba enviando 30 batallones a Jersón.


¿Cuántos batallones son capaces de enviar? ¿50?
Eso sería un mazazo tremendo para Ucrania porque reanudarían las ofensivas desde varios frentes.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Creo que los rusos han concluido con cualquier discusión sobre el futuro de Ucrania. 
Todos los argumentos y debates que se han ocupado sobre el terreno en esta cuestión 
han ido en las posibilidades de un referéndum que pida adhesión a la Federación Rusa. 
Así que ese es el futuro mas probable de la "Ucrania".

¿Qué país con alfo de cordura, después de tantas vidas, sangre y lágrimas, acordaría que
la Galicia centroeuropea sobreviviera? La conclusión es que, el nazismo, es una amenaza
permanente para el bienestar de los seres humanos y necesario es eliminarlo en su origen 
y anular su capacidad de poder respirar esa entelequia..


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuántos batallones está enviando Rusia en agosto?
> 
> He leído varias cosas:
> -Que en una provincia mediana de los Urales estaban entrenando 3 batallones de voluntarios.
> ...



Es inutil, el Monje ha entrado en fase bajona, creo que está todo el dia escuchando a Ravi Sankar.


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sé si se habrá puesto en el hilo, pero mirad a quién han capturado los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Balla, balla, el ucropsicópata que se dedicaba a llamar por teléfono a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos (y posiblemente torturados) para reírse de ellas. En una guerra, ser un hijo de perra sin entrañas es algo que acumula muchas papeletas para acabar pagando tarde o temprano.



Pues le van a caer lo que no está escrito...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Alguna buena noticia, a ver si llega el dia que capturen a la rata @rejon.,


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Lo sabe hasta Revilleta



Este es el nivel de los defensores del genocidio que está cometiendo Rusia: echeniques y revillas


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Scholz exigió a Rusia que se lleve urgentemente de Alemania las turbinas de Siemens para el Nord Stream.

"Deja de decir con argumentos ilusorios que no lo quieres, tómalo, ¡ahí está!"

La posición de Rusia sigue siendo la misma, ante las sanciones el suministro de equipos de Siemens no cumple con los términos del contrato. De hecho, a los alemanes se les ofrece burlarse de las consecuencias de sus propias sanciones y Gazprom no va a ayudar a Alemania a eludir sus propias sanciones contra Rusia.

Todo esto ocurre en el contexto de los capitanes de las grandes empresas alemanas, que exigen a la variopinta coalición de Scholz que resuelva la cuestión del suministro de gas para el invierno, porque Alemania sobrevivirá sin duda a la crisis del gas en invierno, pero en el caso de la industria alemana no sobrevivirán todos. Por eso, a través de sus grupos de presión en el Bundestag y de las llamadas públicas en la prensa, el gran capital alemán exige a Scholz una solución. De ahí las humillantes exigencias de Scholz de tomar la turbina alemana eludiendo las sanciones alemanas. Otra cuestión es que la Federación Rusa entiende las dificultades de Scholz y no tiene prisa por reunirse con él, al ver que crece la presión dentro de Alemania sobre Scholz y la empresa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Oblast de Crimea: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Lugansk: 100% ruso
> Oblast de Kerson: aprox 95% ruso.
> Oblast de Zaporyzia: aprox 85% ruso
> ...



Añade:

Oblast de Dnipropetrovsk: 0% ruso


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

Medallita de latón y a casita, eso es lo que vale la vida de un orco. A la hermana no se la ve muy afectada, ya no tendrá que compartir la chabola como herencia


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alguna buena noticia, a ver si llega el dia que capturen a la rata @rejon.,



Buena noticia, sea juzgado, humillado y fusilado.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Se acerca el invierno.
Los Ukros han cerrado la espita de gas y petróleo desde Rusia.
Han bombardeado una central nuclear de la que ya no pillan energía.
Ahora mismo tienen acceso muy limitado para mantener lo básico en funcionamiento.
Dentro de unos meses necesitarán calentarse y algo mas.
El éxodo va in crescendo.

La resistencia nazi y de los reclutas estará helada a finales de noviembre.

¿Quien ve necesario que se acelere esta destrucción metódica del nazismo y el militarismo, 
las armas y las circunstancias son favorables para obtener un buen resultado. Allá y maś allá.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Medallita de latón y a casita, eso es lo que vale la vida de un orco. A la hermana no se la ve muy afectada, ya no tendrá que compartir la chabola como herencia



Cuando el Ejército Rojo y los republicanos lleguen a Lemberg, nos echaremos unas risas.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

El invierno está a la vuelta de la esquina. Es posible que se anuncie la evacuación obligatoria en varias regiones que siguen bajo control ucraniano

Así lo informó Iryna Vereshchuk. Prevé un duro invierno y la continuación de los bombardeos del ejército ruso, debido a los cuales "parte de las ciudades y pueblos de las regiones de Zaporizhzhya, Kherson y Kharkiv pueden quedarse sin calefacción y sin luz". Incluso las redes que tenemos, aunque sólo sean eléctricas, no soportarán la carga, y ya lo estamos previendo.

Y los pocos que serán llevados al territorio del régimen de Kiev serán definitivamente llamados a morir por Zelensky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (11 Ago 2022)

sigue la tirantez rusa con el régimen judeonazi

*Rusia recordó a Israel Bucha, poniendo sitio a Gaza*

11.08.2022






La Embajada de Rusia en Egipto condenó el pasado martes al primer ministro israelí, Yair Lapid, por la Operación Amanecer en la Franja de Gaza, comparándola con la posición del gobierno del Estado judío respecto a los “crímenes de guerra” atribuidos a la Federación Rusa contra civiles en Ucrania, informa. hoy, 10 de agosto, portal de noticias israelí Ynet.
Dos días después de que entrara en vigor el acuerdo de alto el fuego negociado por Egipto entre Israel y el grupo palestino Yihad Islámica, la Embajada de Rusia en El Cairo publicó un mensaje en su microblog en Twitter acusando a Yair Lapid de seguir un doble rasero en relación con sus declaraciones anteriores sobre el Bucha ucraniano.


> _“Compare las mentiras de abril de Yair Lapid sobre Ucrania y los intentos de culpar y responsabilizar a Rusia por la muerte de personas en Bucha, brutalmente asesinadas por los nazis (ucranianos), con sus llamados de agosto a bombardear y ataques terrestres en Gaza”, dijo la misión diplomática rusa. en la república árabe más grande. “¿No es esto doble rasero y total desprecio y desprecio por la vida de los palestinos?”_



Recordemos que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin* , calificó de falsos informes sobre presuntas muertes de civiles en la ciudad ucraniana de Bucha (región de Kiev) a manos de militares rusos.
A principios de abril, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso negó las acusaciones expresadas por el régimen de Kyiv contra militares rusos de presuntamente matar a civiles en Bucha. Todas las fotografías y materiales de video publicados que supuestamente testifican los crímenes del personal militar ruso en Bucha son otra provocación, declaró el departamento militar en ese momento.

Como informó *EADaily* , a principios de esta semana, hablando en una reunión especial del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU dedicada a la discusión de la Operación Amanecer de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel (FDI) en la Franja de Gaza, el embajador ruso ante la organización mundial *Vasily Nebenzya * criticó las acciones de la IDF y dijo que el propio Israel provocó otra ronda de confrontación armada en la región.

++++

en el régimen ukronazi nada cambia



+++++

y rectifico, por ahora el petróleo ruso del oleoducto Druzhba llega solo a Eslovaquia y Hungría, no a Chequia que busca otras alternativas, además la empresa rusa que transporta el petróleo se llama Transneft, no Rosneft


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Incendio cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha mencionado hoy la posibilidad de un bombardeo ucraniano de la central nuclear









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando el Ejército Rojo y los republicanos lleguen a Lemberg, nos echaremos unas risas.



Contigo y el camarada zurullov al frente del batallón tiger, ¿no?


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Las pensiones rusas regulares comenzarán a pagarse en agosto en la liberada Berdyansk, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, en lugar de los subsidios a tanto alzado

Los pagos ascenderán a un mínimo de 10.000 rublos al mes, lo que supone una media del doble de las pensiones ucranianas, declaró a RIAN Alexander Saulenko, jefe en funciones de la administración civil de Berdyansk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Disidentpeasant (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando el Ejército Rojo y los republicanos lleguen a Lemberg, nos echaremos unas risas.



No seas como el Losantos joder. Que Rusia no es un país comunista, ni siquiera el partido de Putin.


----------



## Elimina (11 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ¿A ti también te jode mi firma, orco infrahumano de mierda?



Otro preadolescente coleccionista de posters retro

Mira, he encontrado uno. Aunque este... es de una victoria real, no como la de tu firma onírica.






Esta es como la tuya, pero los socios de Orccidente hicieron desaparecer algunas casas:






Uy, uy, mira esta. Mírala bien, porque es el futuro (a mi entender le faltan esvásticas, pero bueno):






Y en fin, aquí está mi favorita...






Dentro de poco haré una exposición. ¿Me prestas algunos de tus pósters para la sala llamada "lo que no sucederá"?


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean la zona de la carretera Horlivka-Donetsk

El alcalde de Horlivka, Ivan Prikhodko, pidió a todos los residentes de la cercana localidad de Panteleymonivka que acudieran a los refugios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No seas como el Losantos joder. Que Rusia no es un país comunista, ni siquiera el partido de Putin.



He escrito ejercito, no Duma.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Los combatientes de la Brigada 42 de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se quejan de que se les utiliza como carne de cañón.

Según los nazis ucranianos, 2 batallones de 3 han sido destruidos. Esta unidad en particular se encuentra cerca de Avdiyivka, donde las fuerzas aliadas, apoyadas por la artillería y la aviación rusas, están lanzando fuertes ataques contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Contigo y el camarada zurullov al frente del batallón tiger, ¿no?



No, de la División Tamanskaya, "quedaron como cochinos, listos para Nochebuena".


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Para chorradas las que tú escribes dando lecciones al resto en cada uno de tus mensajes.



No será para tanto si sois incapaces de dar la contra....porque no, no sirve la "propaganda habitual", sino análisis muuuucho más profundos.
Lo normal es que sea de poco interés mensajes tipo como "loz americanoz zon loz culpablez de todoz loz golpez de eztado" o "lo que mola ez la izkierda y hacer loz analiziz que me zalgan del papo"

Pero vamos que hay suerte, ya que las lecciones son gratis.... por el momento al menos


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No seas como el Losantos joder. Que Rusia no es un país comunista, ni siquiera el partido de Putin.



Pero de verdad alguien cree que Putin es comunista?
Si en Rusia tenemos menos impuestos que ningun otro pais de Europa


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No seas como el Losantos joder. Que Rusia no es un país comunista, ni siquiera el partido de Putin.



Hombre, liberal tampoco es....


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero de verdad alguien cree que Putin es comunista?
> Si en Rusia tenemos menos impuestos que ningun otro pais de Europa



Como dijo von Runstentd, "Todo se andará, todo se andará"


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añade:
> 
> Oblast de Dnipropetrovsk: 0% ruso



До сих пор.......


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Oryx da por perdidos 6 Su24 + 1 que ya dieron ayer y 4 Su-30
> La list completa de hoy ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152645



Yo creo que hay Su-34 destrozados en las fotos.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Incendio cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya
> 
> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha mencionado hoy la posibilidad de un bombardeo ucraniano de la central nuclear
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que con el puente, en lugar de quejarse que manden unos misiles a las proximidades de la central ucraniana más cercana a la zona europa. Se llama disuasión y funciona de toda la vida, no tienen que inventar nada nuevo.


----------



## capitán almeida (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es inutil, el Monje ha entrado en fase bajona, creo que está todo el dia escuchando a Ravi Sankar.



paja ojo ajeno....


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Añade:
> 
> Oblast de Dnipropetrovsk: 0% ruso



No se si les interesa ese oblast


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a las amenazas de atacar el puente de Crimea en agosto, parece que se está intentando llevar a cabo dicho ataque y que la cháchara ucraniana no es más que una cortina de humo; el ataque, si se produce, será planeado por la OTAN bajo el camuflaje ucraniano.
Entre los escenarios previstos se encuentran los intentos de lanzamiento de misiles desde la región de Zaporizhzhia o el escenario descrito anteriormente sobre el canal de utilización de un buque civil como plataforma para el lanzamiento de misiles desde la parte oriental del Mar Negro. Un sabotaje es menos probable en este caso, ya que es poco probable que los artefactos explosivos improvisados causen daños significativos en la estructura del puente, al igual que los pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Otra cuestión es que nuestra parte entiende estos riesgos, por lo que se están tomando contramedidas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## magufone (11 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Yo creo que hay Su-34 destrozados en las fotos.



Que te hace pensarlo?


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

El cautivo de Volyn se disculpó ante los residentes de Donbas

El comandante de la 36ª brigada de marines de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, Serhiy Volynskyy, que fue capturado en la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol, ha pedido disculpas a los residentes de Donbas en nombre de todos los militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las amenazas de atacar el puente de Crimea en agosto, parece que se está intentando llevar a cabo dicho ataque y que la cháchara ucraniana no es más que una cortina de humo; el ataque, si se produce, será planeado por la OTAN bajo el camuflaje ucraniano.
> Entre los escenarios previstos se encuentran los intentos de lanzamiento de misiles desde la región de Zaporizhzhia o el escenario descrito anteriormente sobre el canal de utilización de un buque civil como plataforma para el lanzamiento de misiles desde la parte oriental del Mar Negro. Un sabotaje es menos probable en este caso, ya que es poco probable que los artefactos explosivos improvisados causen daños significativos en la estructura del puente, al igual que los pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> Otra cuestión es que nuestra parte entiende estos riesgos, por lo que se están tomando contramedidas.
> ...



Que lo van a intentar, no me cabe duda ninguna, los Bastardos y sus auxiliares los cerdos ucranianos están "contando los fusiles" que dirian los zulues, y no veo por la otra parte contramedida alguna, parecen haber abandonado la lucha por el "relato".


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Yo creo que hay Su-34 destrozados en las fotos.



Esas fotos no son reales, son directamente faltas o retocadas que para el caso es lo mismo.

En el crate izquierdo que esta sobre un deposito, ocupa medio deposito ( que simplemente no esta ) y es perfectamente simetrico. Eso no pasa si le das a un edificio y menos si es robusto como un deposito de municiones. Creo que los crateres son perfectamente falsos. Sabotaje en los depositos más que probable.

Un cosa que nunca entiendo es que mi coche que vale unos miles de euros tenga garaje cubierto y siga habiendo aviones sin hangares con la millonada que valen.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Ago 2022)

La guerra se les empieza a atragantar a los americanos porque Rusia está llevándola a otros campos de batalla.
Rusia ya bombardea el territorio ocupado por los americanos en Siria, colabora cada vez más estrechamente con Irán, va a poner una base militar en Serbia.

Agosto: se reanuda la ofensiva rusa con los nuevos batallones de voluntarios, número aún por determinar: ¿30? ¿50?
Septiembre: se celebran referéndums para las anexiones de los territorios.
Octubre: Putin ofrece la paz exigiendo desmilitarizaciones, neutralidad y la anexión de los territorios siguiendo la voluntad popular.
Noviembre: Biden no permite la paz con anexiones porque eso destruiría a su partido en las elecciones de final de año.
Diciembre: Putin y Rusia quedan como el lado que está buscando la paz y EEUU como una nación beligerante que quiere seguir manteniendo la guerra. Degradación en la imagen de los EEUU y Rusia continúa ampliando territorios. Varios países clave se unen a los BRICS.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuántos batallones está enviando Rusia en agosto?
> 
> He leído varias cosas:
> -Que en una provincia mediana de los Urales estaban entrenando 3 batallones de voluntarios.
> ...



Rusia tiene 1.100.000 soldados de tierra en activo y 2.600.000 en la reserva.

Podría formar mas de 3.000 batallones.


----------



## pgas (11 Ago 2022)

¿ hay que ser un completo mermao para no entender que los orcos no atacan infraestructuras para uso civil??


----------



## Waterman (11 Ago 2022)

Estoy bastante hasta la polla de este circo y en especial de Zelensky. Esta guerra no la va a perder Rusia y todo lo que vamos a sufrir por el camino no va a servir para nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Acabar de destruir Castilla es el objetivo de muchos.
> 
> Se hace lo que haga falta, trocear, inventar banderas, CCAA, absurdas, todo vale.



Como piensan destruir Castilla ???, toda España entera es Castilla, una region donante de poblacion...


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Zaporizhzhya ha informado de que la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya no ha sufrido ningún daño grave como consecuencia de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ahora hay quema de hierba en la zona de la planta.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Tu si que eres maestro de la estrategia.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rusia tiene 1.100.000 soldados de tierra en activo y 2.600.000 en la reserva.
> 
> Podría formar mas de 3.000 batallones.



No se de donde sacas eso, pero de todas formas con que los llevas al frente con piedras, lanzas, flechas, porque tanques ya casi no tienen, aviones sabemos que son chatarras


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Joder primo, deberías dejar de consumir tabloides lagarteranos, están arrasando tu limitado cortex frontal. Sin acrituzz









te voy a decir una cosa pasmón :

*los medios construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.*

- nunca en mi vida he visto ni 5 minutos de una serie de la tele y menos los realitys como gran hermano y toda la basura por el estilo. 
No sé de qué va Friends, ni la que se avecina, ni médico de familia, ni los simpson , ni sexo en Nueva York , ni la infinidad de culebrones que abarrotan los canales temáticos actualmente . 

No por ninguna razón especial , simplemente de niño me aburrían y había muchos libros que leer y muchas cosas que hacer y ya de adulto lo que no has empezado de niño ya no tiene interés. 

Best-sellers como 50 sombras de Grey , incluso la música actual que tanto la letra como los ritmos incitan al sexo ( el pop/rock marca el ritmo de la cópula y eso lo detecta el cerebro animal ) todo eso diseñado en despachos de ingeniería social es lo que conforma tu cosmovisión, de la misma manera que la población del mundo islámico lee el Corán y tú no.
De la misma manera que la gente se enclaustró en sus casas , obedeció con el hiyab occidental disfrazado de mascarilla y se dejó inyectar una jeringa de líquido que realmente es una droga, con el resto del comportamiento somos igual de obedientes. 

Nunca en la historia de la humanidad lo han tenido tan fácil gracias a los medios de comunicación.

Todos estos productos llamados culturales, incluso a los más inocentes, tienen una intencionalidad ideológica al considerar que el entretenimiento impide que los receptores piensen en los asuntos que realmente interesan.

Se trataría de transmitir la ideología dominante a través de la cultura utilizando los medios de comunicación, con el fin de conseguir un mayor control social.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Escribió muchas mas cosas.
> Os agarráis a una frase, repetida mil veces, y no la soltáis.
> 
> Investigad el concepto de "sinuoso" y "directo" en el enfrentamiento con el enemigo.
> Es de mucha utilidad en el caso que nos ocupa.



lo dicho. Llevamos décadas en guerra gobernados por los enemigos.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y si ha sido un ataque directo de USA con F-35? Están tanteando y ven que Putin reacciona poco y atacan cada vez más.



Cuantos F-35 tiene la UE actualmente operativos, unos 50 ???, cuantos F-35 han desplazado al RU y Polonia los EEUU ???.

PD- Podrian intentar los rusos hacerse con un ladrillo volador de esos, bien sea derribandolo si sobrevuelan el espacio aereo ucraniano o comprandoselo a un piloto occidental por unos cuantos milloncejos.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero de verdad alguien cree que Putin es comunista?
> Si en Rusia tenemos menos impuestos que ningun otro pais de Europa



En la URSS, cero. Pregunta quien pagaba IRPF y verás que te dicen .....


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En la URSS, cero. Pregunta quien pagaba IRPF y verás que te dicen .....



Si pero tampoco habia propiedad privada ...


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No se de donde sacas eso, pero de todas formas con que los llevas al frente con piedras, lanzas, flechas, porque tanques ya casi no tienen, aviones sabemos que son chatarras



La wiki,

Tiene 20.000 tanques, unos 25.000 vehiculos blindados de infanteria, otros 25.000 trasportes blindados armados, 16.000 vehiculos de artilleria de todo tipo, entre ellos 1.400 TOS/TOW para hacer bombardeos en alfombra que no ha usado en Ucrania.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mucha gente apoyaba aunque no les gustaran porque eran la voz cantante, pero cuando miras a Occidente actual, en general que tiene que ofrecer? Que futuro?
> Realmente nada, solo mira la situacion de la UE actual ...



Nunca tuvo nada que ofrecer.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Nunca tuvo nada que ofrecer.



En los 50 hasta los 80s si, por eso la gente en el bloque del este queria probar lo que tenia que ofrecer, era novedoso, hasta de buen gusto ...
Ya me diras hoy en dia, pero si esta en tan nivel de bancarrota moral y de mas que los heroes de accion de los 80s son los que siguen ahora con 70 tacos ...


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Puedes tener en común y mucho con la Asturias de Santillana, no te lo niego. Pero con el resto de Cantabria permiteme dudarlo. Santander y Laredo ciudades castellanas y por no mentar la zona de Castro para no entrar en polémicas. Con todo te doy la razón de la falta de coherencia de no solo las CCAA del estado sino también de las falsas fronteras provinciales.



Es que las Asturias de Santillana no forman parte de Cantabria hasta finales del XVIII, cuando las juntaron con las siete villas, el pas, Campoo y Santander. Cantabria es como Ucrania, un pastiche formado por trozos de otras regiones - Campoo está relacionado mucho más con Palencia, y la zona de Castro y Laredo con Vizcaya, que si no fuera por el extremismo nacionalista vascongados en lo lingüístico estaría mucho mejor ahí, junto con las Encartaciones, por no hablar de que todo lo que está al oeste de Boo de Piélagos, la zona de Cabezón, Comillas, San Vicente y Torrelavega encaja mucho más en lo cultural con las tierras al este del Sella que hoy forman parte de Asturias -. De hecho Asturias no se llama Asturias y no Asturia si no fuera porque históricamente eran al menos dos, las Asturias de Oviedo y las de Santillana, que deberían haber firmado una región biprovincial dentro del mapa de regiones de España previo a las CCAA si no fuera por la división de Javier de Burgos. Debería haberse creado la provincia de Oviedo, la de Torrelavega/Santillana, que incluiría Liebana, con Campoo y Reinosa para Palencia y en todo caso haber desgajado las Encartaciones de Vizcaya uniéndolas a lo que quedase de la actual Cantabria en una provincia de Laredo, que era parte de esas Siete Villas - o algo asi-. Quizás en una futura reforma territorial esto o al menos parte de esto se pudiera hacer, y así solucionar el problema Cántabro, eso sí, uniendo esa provincia de Laredo/ Santander reducida a Castilla, junto con la Rioja, añadiendo las Asturias de Santillana a la CCAA de Asturias como segunda provincia- y ya puestos separando León, Zamora y Salamanca para recuperar la antigua región de León.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si pero tampoco habia propiedad privada ...



Las cooperativas (Kolhoj) eran privadas, todos los bienes personales,(coches, efectos personales, etc) también, lo que no era privado eran las fábricas y empresas, pues era un régimen de economía central planificada, como debe ser.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Base aérea en Novofedorovka tras las explosiones. Imágenes de satélite de Maxar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Base aérea en Novofedorovka tras las explosiones. Imágenes de satélite de Maxar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no ha sido la explosión interna de un polvorin (deja de dar por culo DelHierro),eso ha sido un ataque en superficie, a ver si espabilan, coño, no sera porque los cerdos ucranianos no vengan amenazandolo.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que las Asturias de Santillana no forman parte de Cantabria hasta finales del XVIII, cuando las juntaron con las siete villas, el pas, Campoo y Santander. Cantabria es como Ucrania, un pastiche formado por trozos de otras regiones - Campoo está relacionado mucho más con Palencia, y la zona de Castro y Laredo con Vizcaya, que si no fuera por el extremismo nacionalista vascongados en lo lingüístico estaría mucho mejor ahí, junto con las Encartaciones, por no hablar de que todo lo que está al oeste de Boo de Piélagos, la zona de Cabezón, Comillas, San Vicente y Torrelavega encaja mucho más con las tierras al este del Sella que forman parte de Asturias en lo cultural-. De hecho Asturias se llama Asturias y no Asturia si no fuera porque históricamente eran al menos dos, las Asturias de Oviedo y las de Santillana, que deberían haber firmado una región biprovincial dentro del mapa de regiones de España previo a las CCAA si no fuera por la división de Javier de Burgos. Debería haberse creado la provincia de Oviedo, la de Torrelavega/Santillana, que incluiría Liebana, con Campoo y Reinosa para Palencia y en todo caso haber desgajado las Encartaciones de Vizcaya uniéndolas a lo que quedase de la actual Cantabria en una provincia de Laredo, que era parte de esas Siete Villas - o algo asi-.



Para nada.

Al contrario, la Asturias oriental de Llanes era mas cantabra que Asturiana, y las encartaciones y oeste de Vizcaya eran cantabras, aunque se unieron a Vizcaya por conveniencia, unirse a los fueros, etc... El PV lleva expandiendose siglos, con la aquiescencia y bendiciones de Madrid....

Vale que Campoo estuvo ligado a Palencia, fue parte de la provincia de Toro y luego al crearse la de palencia se unio a esta. Solo es de la de Santander dese la segunda mitad del XIX

En la division de Javier de Burgos, Campoo fue a Santander y las encartaciones a Vizcaya


----------



## piru (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Cuando constituyeron las juntas tras el derrumbe de la monarquía ante Napoleón los autonomistas solo propusieron reformar el pacto colonial y fue eso lo que se llevo a España en 1812 cuando se hizo la constitución, aunque solo se obtuvieron concesiones a medias.
> 
> A medida que la cosa se radicalizo los independentistas mandaron delegaciones a las cortes para negociar directamente con las autoridades españolas una independencia pactada sin embargo esto fue rechazado de plano.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo, NO tienes fuentes de esa oferta, es una hipótesis tan buena como otra cualquiera:

Cómo encajan en esa hipótesis estos DATOS:

1- San Martín era un español, hijo de padres castellanos, nacido en Río de la Plata, de dónde salió con 5 años para vivir, educarse en Castilla y servir como militar, participando en la batalla de Bailén, hasta los 34 años en que volvió a Buenos aires, previo "paso" por Londres.

2- Presidentes de las Cortes de Cádiz:
Antonio Joaquín Pérez Martínez: Puebla, México (3 veces, último presidente) 
José Miguel Gordoa y Barrios: México
Florencio del Castillo: Costa Rica
Joaquín Maniau y Torquemada: México
José Miguel Guridi y Alcocer: México
José María Gutiérrez de Terán: México
Vicente Morales Duárez: Perú
Antonio de Larrazábal y Arrivillaga: Guatemala 
Juan José Guereña y Garayo: México
Andrés Morales de los Ríos: México 
Andrés de Jáuregui: Cuba

De 43 presidentes, 11 americanos



Edito: San Martín salió de Buenos Aires con 5 años


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

Parece que se habla publicamente en los medios sobre el estado de Biden


----------



## ZARGON (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

*100 coroneles turcochinos liquidados. Quedan muchos más:*










Putin loses 100th colonel as US says Russia has 80,000 casualties


Lieutenant-Colonel Vitaly Tsikul, 36 and a tank commander, died fighting in Ukraine last month but his demise has been confirmed in recent days after footage of his funeral emerged.




www.dailymail.co.uk




*Putin loses his 100th colonel as US says 80,000 Russian troops have been either killed or wounded during invasion of Ukraine*

*Lieutenant-Colonel Vitaly Tsikul, 36, was killed last month fighting in Ukraine *
*He was a tank commander whose death brings number of colonels killed to 100 *
*Meanwhile Pentagon says up to 80,000 Russian troops are dead or injured *
*Means more than half of Putin's pre-invasion army has now been destroyed *

Vladimir Putin has now lost at least 100 colonels in the war in Ukraine, as the US says up to 80,000 Russian troops have been killed or wounded in the fighting.

Lieutenant-Colonel Vitaly Tsikul, 36 and a tank commander, was confirmed dead by Russian media which showed footage of his funeral taking place in the town of Chebarkul, central Russia.

His death was revealed as Colin Kahl, third-most senior official at the Pentagon, said that up to 80,000 Russia soldiers have been taken out less than six months of war.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Resumiendo, NO tienes fuentes de esa oferta, es una hipótesis tan buena como otra cualquiera:
> 
> Cómo encajan en esa hipótesis estos DATOS:
> 
> ...



Lo que si es cierto es que los proyectos de descentralización venían de los tiempos de Carlos III, y el error fue no ejecutarlos a tiempo. Unos reinos de Nueva España, Perú y Río de la Plata con Infantes españoles y gobiernos responsables ante las ramas americanas de las Cortes habrían hecho que con la invasión francesa la legitimidad cayera en uno de sus monarcas, con lo que la flota habría podido huir junto con el grueso del ejército y reorganizarse en las americas


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si pero tampoco habia propiedad privada ...



Claro ... esos si que eran comunistas. Luego identificar pagar más o menos impuestos con más o menos comunismo no es correcto. Por ejemplo en alemania se recauda un 48 % del PIB en impuestos y en España un 34. Son los alemanes más comunistas que los españoles?


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La wiki,
> 
> Tiene 20.000 tanques, unos 25.000 vehiculos blindados de infanteria, otros 25.000 trasportes blindados armados, 16.000 vehiculos de artilleria de todo tipo, entre ellos 1.400 TOS/TOW para hacer bombardeos en alfombra que no ha usado en Ucrania.



Jajajaj chatarra todo
Si, lo único que hace es bombardeo indiscriminados a civiles el ESTADO TERRORISTA RUSO.
ME CAGO EN LA PUTA MADRE RUSIA
JODETE FOLLAPUTIN


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En la URSS, cero. Pregunta quien pagaba IRPF y verás que te dicen .....



Ya, por eso los mismos que en España "añoran" a la URSS son los primeros en escandalizarse cuando les dices que es necesario bajar los impuestos en este país, díselo a ellos...
Resulta curioso que os vayáis al argumento de los impuestos en ese caso...pero no en otros...muy "curioso", (guiño, guiño, codazo, codazo)
En términos nominales, tanto esa inexistencia de impuestos como los bajos actuales...creo que están alrededor del 14 %, desde luego, no hacen que la inversión exterior sea mucha o la facilidad de emprender sea usual. No sé la burocracia, pero me temo que puede no ser fácil...por ejemplo, para un occidental que, de motu propio quiera invertir en Rusia creando una fábrica de....chupa chups, por poner un ejemplo...
Es decir, mucha de las ventajas de tener impuestos bajos es precisamente la capacidad que estos tienen de atraer riqueza e inversión que no tienes en tu país, algo que SIEMPRE obviais, muchos por desconocimiento y otros, por no pensar (que tampoco es taaan difícil)

Pero vamos, que esa "inexistencia" de impuestos...la firmamos en España ahora mismo? o eso ya no....? xDDD


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Jajajaj chatarra todo
> Si, lo único que hace es bombardeo indiscriminados a civiles el ESTADO TERRORISTA RUSO.
> ME CAGO EN LA PUTA MADRE RUSIA
> JODETE FOLLAPUTIN




Deberías dejar de ser tan pateticamente follaanglos y creerte toda su propaganda.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Si a un ministro que fue a la primera negociacion alla por Febrero se lo cargaron dos dias depues ...
El ministro de economia si mal no recuerdo, dijo que Ucrania aunque ganara una guerra jamas se recuperaria si se prolonga etc


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que las Asturias de Santillana no forman parte de Cantabria hasta finales del XVIII, cuando las juntaron con las siete villas, el pas, Campoo y Santander. Cantabria es como Ucrania, un pastiche formado por trozos de otras regiones - Campoo está relacionado mucho más con Palencia, y la zona de Castro y Laredo con Vizcaya, que si no fuera por el extremismo nacionalista vascongados en lo lingüístico estaría mucho mejor ahí, junto con las Encartaciones, por no hablar de que todo lo que está al oeste de Boo de Piélagos, la zona de Cabezón, Comillas, San Vicente y Torrelavega encaja mucho más en lo cultural con las tierras al este del Sella que hoy forman parte de Asturias -. De hecho Asturias no se llama Asturias y no Asturia si no fuera porque históricamente eran al menos dos, las Asturias de Oviedo y las de Santillana, que deberían haber firmado una región biprovincial dentro del mapa de regiones de España previo a las CCAA si no fuera por la división de Javier de Burgos. Debería haberse creado la provincia de Oviedo, la de Torrelavega/Santillana, que incluiría Liebana, con Campoo y Reinosa para Palencia y en todo caso haber desgajado las Encartaciones de Vizcaya uniéndolas a lo que quedase de la actual Cantabria en una provincia de Laredo, que era parte de esas Siete Villas - o algo asi-. Quizás en una futura reforma territorial esto o al menos parte de esto se pudiera hacer, y así solucionar el problema Cántabro, eso sí, uniendo esa provincia de Laredo/ Santander reducida a Castilla, junto con la Rioja, añadiendo las Asturias de Santillana a la CCAA de Asturias como segunda provincia- y ya puestos separando León, Zamora y Salamanca para recuperar la antigua región de León.



Más Sajambre y Valdeón dentro de esa región de las Asturias. Como bien, son LAS Asturias. Y El resto de Cantabria y La Rioja en Castilla.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Deberías dejar de ser tan pateticamente follaanglos y creerte toda su propaganda.



Y lo Hastomel? Jajajjajajjjajajaj


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Militantes ucranianos atacan la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con el uso de MLRS y artillería pesada - V. Rogov
"▪ Se registraron cinco "llegadas" en la zona de la comandancia de la planta - cerca de la zona de soldadura y del almacén de fuentes de radiación.
▪ Cinco llegadas más cerca de la estación de bomberos cerca de la ZNPP.
▪ El bombardeo no logró hacer un "cambio de turno" en la planta a tiempo. De hecho, por la seguridad de los trabajadores nucleares, los autobuses con el personal del turno siguiente se devolvieron a Energodar.
▪ Hasta que la situación se normalice, los trabajadores del turno anterior seguirán trabajando.
La central nuclear está siendo atacada con MLRS y artillería pesada desde la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, desde el territorio de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, los municipios de Nikopol, Marganets y Tomakovka, controlados por el régimen de Zelensky", dijo a RVVoenkor Vladimir Rogov, representante de la administración militar-civil regional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Para nada.
> 
> Al contrario, la Asturias oriental de Llanes era mas cantabra que Asturiana, y las encartaciones y oeste de Vizcaya eran cantabras, aunque se unieron a Vizcaya por conveniencia, unirse a los fueros, etc... El PV lleva expandiendose siglos, con la aquiescencia y bendiciones de Madrid....
> 
> ...



Hermericus, es que Cantabria no existía a finales del XVIII, y culturalmente las Asturias de Santillana, como dice otro forero, no tienen nada que ver con Santander, Meruelo, Santoña, Colindres o el Pas. Supongo que es usted de Cantabria. Yo viví allí 16 años, y la zona que empieza en Torrelavega tiene poco o nada que ver con el este de la región, dado qu de castellana no tiene nada. Obviamente las zonas de transición son las que son, pero el hecho es que las dos Asturias debían estar unidas en una única región, junto con Liebana - aunque esto más por tema de que Liebana es muy pequeña para ir sola y geográficamente esta entre las dos-, el sur con Castilla, y le reconozco, como he dicho en mi post, que las Encartaciones debían ir con lo que queda de Cantabria en una provincia propia, cuya capital por aquello de la centralidad debería ser Laredo que de aquella, y ahora deberia ser Santander, porque por razones de tamaño y servicios le corresponde, pero integrada en una Castilla con Burgos, Palencia, Valladolid, Soria, La Rioja, Segovia y Ávila.

Lo que quiero explicar con esto, al hilo de lo de crear regiones artificiales, es que hay un paralelismo entre Cantabria y Ucrania, en el sentido de que ambas se han creado con retales de otras regiones añadidos a los que realmente reían una idiosincrasia propia. Y que al igual que Ucrania - desgraciadamente de manera violenta, que no tenía que ser así - en una división territorial futura Cantabria debe ceder los territorios que he comentado, ganar las Encartaciones y unirse a Castilla para ser lo que siempre fue esa zona, el puerto de Castilla. Mientras que una Asturias con sus dos provincias originales, ambas con tradición industrial, sería un polo de desarrollo en el norte, conectada a través de una región leonesa, a la que daría salida sus productos a través del puerto de Gijón


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, por eso los mismos que en España "añoran" a la URSS son los primeros en escandalizarse cuando les dices que es necesario bajar los impuestos en este país, díselo a ellos...
> Resulta curioso que os vayáis al argumento de los impuestos en ese caso...pero no en otros...muy "curioso", (guiño, guiño, codazo, codazo)
> En términos nominales, tanto esa inexistencia de impuestos como los bajos actuales...creo que están alrededor del 14 %, desde luego, no hacen que la inversión exterior sea mucha o la facilidad de emprender sea usual. No sé la burocracia, pero me temo que puede no ser fácil...por ejemplo, para un occidental que, de motu propio quiera invertir en Rusia creando una fábrica de....chupa chups, por poner un ejemplo...
> Es decir, mucha de las ventajas de tener impuestos bajos es precisamente la capacidad que estos tienen de atraer riqueza e inversión que no tienes en tu país, algo que SIEMPRE obviais, muchos por desconocimiento y otros, por no pensar (que tampoco es taaan difícil)
> ...



O que simplemente las empresas de extracion de recursos se nacionalizaron, y no hay necesidad de impuestos, literalmente el 60% del presupuesto federal es lo que tiene que dar Gazprom al estado y es muy poco respecto a lo que tendria que dar ...


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Pero vamos, que esa "inexistencia" de impuestos...la firmamos en España ahora mismo? o eso ya no....? xDDD*



En la URSS no había impuestos porque no había propiedad privada. Los impuestos solo tienen sentido si existe propiedad privada. Los impuestos solo tienen sentido en sistemas no comunistas. Donde se permita la propiedad privada, que es lo contrario al sistema comunista, habrá impuestos si o si.

Así que cuando llamais "comunista" a un pais por cobrar más o menos impuestos, me chirrían los oidos.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Alrededor de 13.000 militares bielorrusos, tanto en activo como en activo, están dispuestos a participar en la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, según el jefe adjunto de la Dirección Operativa Principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

"Seis batallones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia han sido desplegados a lo largo de la frontera estatal ucraniana y están llevando a cabo tareas en las zonas fronterizas con Ucrania. En general, según los datos disponibles, Rusia sigue arrastrando a Bielorrusia a una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania. Según los datos preliminares, hasta 13.000 personas de entre las unidades militares activas y antiguas de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales bielorrusas, así como de OMON, han firmado un acuerdo para participar en la guerra contra Ucrania", dijo Hromov, jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Las consecuencias de los ataques de ayer a la fábrica de cerveza de Donetsk, que provocaron la liberación de amoníaco.
Gracias a la acción desinteresada de los socorristas de EMERCOM, se detuvo la propagación del amoníaco del tanque dañado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (11 Ago 2022)

De los creadores de _Estadoh Soberanoh_ llega... _Estadoh Terroristah_.

Entre todos no hacen ni medio embrión viable.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Ago 2022)

Tiene que ser de coña


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Narva continúa su lucha pacífica contra la decisión de las autoridades vandálicas nazis en Estonia y sale todos los días a vigilar el T-34

En la ciudad rusa de Narva, en Estonia, la gente sale día y noche a custodiar el tanque T-34, un monumento a sus antepasados que murieron defendiendo su país y el mundo.
Tras el anuncio de las autoridades nazis de derribar más de 400 monumentos a soldados soviéticos en el país, los habitantes de la ciudad protegen su historia, sus recuerdos y a sus seres queridos que salvaron al mundo en la Gran Guerra Patria.
Trabajo, hermanos 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## risto mejido (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Scholz exigió a Rusia que se lleve urgentemente de Alemania las turbinas de Siemens para el Nord Stream.
> 
> "Deja de decir con argumentos ilusorios que no lo quieres, tómalo, ¡ahí está!"
> 
> ...



Al igual que no se puede asegurat los petroleros rusos por las sanciones , ninguna compañía de seguros a cubierto la reparación y garantía de la turbina , que en realidad lo que busca Rusia, cobertura de pólizas de compañías extranjeras, lo que haría que las sanciones en petróleo dejasen de existir, tampoco las compañías de seguros se fían de la “reparación” realizada en Canadá porque hay serios antecedentes de fallos técnicos , se buscan responsables y nadie quiere serlo porque seguro que hay gato encerrado 'Averías Reagan'


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

*El enfermo empeora: las repúblicas bálticas, tratando de contrarrestar a Rusia, imponen sanciones a sus propios residentes:*

▪ El Parlamento de Letonia ha aprobado enmiendas para quitar la ciudadanía si apoyan una operación militar especial en Ucrania;
▪ La ley letona se modificará para exigir a los residentes que abandonen Letonia si adquieren la ciudadanía rusa;
▪ Se aprueba una ley que prohíbe a los deportistas actuar en Rusia y Bielorrusia;
▪ El presidente lituano despojó a los patinadores artísticos Drobiazko y Vanagas de los títulos de la Orden de Gediminas V por su participación en el espectáculo del Lago de los Cisnes de Navka en Sochi; se está debatiendo despojarles de la ciudadanía lituana;
▪ Los diputados lituanos han propuesto equiparar la cinta de San Jorge y la letra Z a los símbolos nazis y comunistas, introduciendo una multa de hasta 500 euros por exhibirlos;
▪ Una nueva coalición de gobierno en Estonia planea prohibir la posesión de armas a los ciudadanos rusos que viven en el país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Ya se sabe quiénes son los ganadores y los perdedores de la guerra en Ucrania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un poco optimista el artículo. Y un poco otanista.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

*El régimen de Kiev ataca deliberadamente el almacén de residuos nucleares de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya para provocar la explosión de una "bomba sucia" - autoridades regionales*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero de verdad alguien cree que Putin es comunista?
> Si en Rusia tenemos menos impuestos que ningun otro pais de Europa



Ya lo dije en otros hilos. Creo que el IRPF es 15%.
Una chica con la que he hablado en Gelinzhik es autónoma y me dijo que solo paga 3% de todo lo que ingresa hasta approx 40k euros.
Pero el analfabeto español ve un martillo y una bandera roja y grita comunismo mientras le expolian el 75% de lo que ingresa entre impuestos directos e indirectos


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El régimen de Kiev ataca deliberadamente el almacén de residuos nucleares de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya para provocar la explosión de una "bomba sucia" - autoridades regionales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Están buscando la destitución de Europa. Ojo que esta vez tienen testigos....el papel de Alemania deplorable, ahora se entiende mejor la historia.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> O que simplemente las empresas de extracion de recursos se nacionalizaron, y no hay necesidad de impuestos, literalmente el 60% del presupuesto federal es lo que tiene que dar Gazprom al estado y es muy poco respecto a lo que tendria que dar ...



Claro, ya veríamos si hubiera o no, impuestos si el caso fuera no tener gas a espuertas y materias primas, porque sería otro cantar muy distinto.

Habrá quien considere que el hecho de que lo nacionalice "todo el estado" es algo positivo...para mi no lo es, pero no por otra cosa porque dependes mucho de eso. 
No es el mismo caso, ni mucho menos, pero en Venezuela la cosa era igual, con unos impuestos muy bajos y la gente viviendo del petroleo...hasta que el estado se hizo ineficiente (como siempre termina pasando) y ya sabemos todos el final de la "historia"...

No lo quiero comparar, porque hay muchas más diferencias, además de la diferencia fundamental ideológica, pero lo que me parece absurdo es "darselo todo al estado", darle el control de tu supervivencia....es el paso número uno para no tener más la vida que al "estado le venga bien en cada momento....

De todas formas, si hablamos solo de impuestos bajos, deberíamos mencionar a los bálticos, que, a mi juicio lo están haciendo muy bien. Además, Estonia, por ejemplo, tiene un sistema muy sencillo, puedes dar de alta una empresa en Estonia sin ni siquiera estar en el país, como un cuestionario en internet....eso es muy positivo
En resumen, hay que ser valiente para dejarle todo al control del estado tal y como va el mundo hoy en día, en Rusia y en San quintin de los Bornes...


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Tiene que ser de coña



En absoluto. EEUU es así, al norteamericano medio lo que pase fuera de sus fronteras se la trae al pairo. Suerte tienes si te saben colocar París, Londres o Roma, y México, el resto les da igual.
Aunque bueno, eso lo pones en alguna calle española, y la generación LOGSE a Rusia te la colocan, pero luego empiezas a complicar algún país, y lo flipas.
Bueno, tiran del móvil, que para eso está te dirán. Que ahora memorizar conceptos e información es un sacrilegio.


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ya lo dije en otros hilos. Creo que el IRPF es 15%.
> Una chica con la que he hablado en Gelinzhik es autónoma y me dijo que solo paga 3% de todo lo que ingresa hasta approx 40k euros.
> Pero el analfabeto español ve un martillo y una bandera roja y grita comunismo mientras le expolian el 75% de lo que ingresa entre impuestos directos e indirectos



No, el español medio no ve eso, lo que hace es escuchar a los que llevan esa bandera diciéndole que paga pocos impuestos y que todos los impuestos deberían subir (Es lo que dice el podemita medio) y claro, se escandaliza....
Repito, lo firmamos para España? o para nosotros eso ya no....?


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ya lo dije en otros hilos. Creo que el IRPF es 15%.
> Una chica con la que he hablado en Gelinzhik es autónoma y me dijo que solo paga 3% de todo lo que ingresa hasta approx 40k euros.
> Pero el analfabeto español ve un martillo y una bandera roja y grita comunismo mientras le expolian el 75% de lo que ingresa entre impuestos directos e indirectos



Quizas haga un hilo luego de eso.
De sueldo bruto en IT es muy muy comun, hasta mediocre, llevarte 250k rublos al mes en Moscu, despues de impuestos se te queda en 200k limpios, unos 3000 euros algo mas.








Работа в IT-индустрии, свежие вакансии и резюме, поиск работы — Хабр Карьера


С помощью Хабр Карьеры работодатели находят себе специалистов, а соискатели — работу в самых разных сферах IT-индустрии: программирование, верстка, дизайн, менеджмент, веб-аналитика, маркетинг и других.




career.habr.com


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> En los 50 hasta los 80s si, por eso la gente en el bloque del este queria probar lo que tenia que ofrecer, era novedoso, hasta de buen gusto ...
> Ya me diras hoy en dia, pero si esta en tan nivel de bancarrota moral y de mas que los heroes de accion de los 80s son los que siguen ahora con 70 tacos ...



Un escaparate, propaganda.


----------



## Argentium (11 Ago 2022)

Se complica el tema energía en el Tercer Mundo 

*El operador de la red eléctrica del Reino Unido advierte del estrechamiento del margen entre la oferta y la demanda a medida que aumentan las temperaturas – BBG*
16:03 || 11/08/2022


----------



## alexforum (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, el español medio no ve eso, lo que hace es escuchar a los que llevan esa bandera diciéndole que paga pocos impuestos y que todos los impuestos deberían subir (Es lo que dice el podemita medio) y claro, se escandaliza....
> Repito, lo firmamos para España? o para nosotros eso ya no....?



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo con usted:
El español ve un simbolito y lo asocia con una ideología sin investigar cómo está administrado ese supuesto país. Vamos ignorancia pura y dura.

Pero que nos vamos a esperar de un país que tiene gente que todavia cree que el PSOE es Obrero porque tiene la sigla “O” en el nombre?


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hermericus, es que Cantabria no existía a finales del XVIII, y culturalmente las Asturias de Santillana, como dice otro forero, no tienen nada que ver con Santander, Meruelo, Santoña, Colindres o el Pas. Supongo que es usted de Cantabria. Yo viví allí 16 años, y la zona que empieza en Torrelavega tiene poco o nada que ver con el este de la región, dado qu de castellana no tiene nada. Obviamente las zonas de transición son las que son, pero el hecho es que las dos Asturias debían estar unidas en una única región, junto con Liebana - aunque esto más por tema de que Liebana es muy pequeña para ir sola y geográficamente esta entre las dos-, el sur con Castilla, y le reconozco, como he dicho en mi post, que las Encartaciones debían ir con lo que queda de Cantabria en una provincia propia, cuya capital por aquello de la centralidad debería ser Laredo que de aquella, y ahora deberia ser Santander, porque por razones de tamaño y servicios le corresponde, pero integrada en una Castilla con Burgos, Palencia, Valladolid, Soria, La Rioja, Segovia y Ávila.
> 
> Lo que quiero explicar con esto, al hilo de lo de crear regiones artificiales, es que hay un paralelismo entre Cantabria y Ucrania, en el sentido de que ambas se han creado con retales de otras regiones añadidos a los que realmente reían una idiosincrasia propia. Y que al igual que Ucrania - desgraciadamente de manera violenta, que no tenía que ser así - en una división territorial futura Cantabria debe ceder los territorios que he comentado, ganar las Encartaciones y unirse a Castilla para ser lo que siempre fue esa zona, el puerto de Castilla. Mientras que una Asturias con sus dos provincias originales, ambas con tradición industrial, sería un polo de desarrollo en el norte, conectada a través de una región leonesa, a la que daría salida sus productos a través del puerto de Gijón



Ya lo se.

El territorio de la prov. de Santander era una mezcolanza de villas, valles, realengos, señorios, merindades, etc, etc, hasta que se creó la prov. de Santander en 1801 reuniendo toda esa mezcolanza. Con la division provincial de De Burgos se añadio Campoo.

Las encartaciones eran del Señorio de Vizcaya, pero no eran una zona vasca/vascofona

Lo de llamar Cantabria a la prov. de Santander es nuevo, desde las CCAA, y usar el nombre para referirse a esa provincia empezó timidamente hace 2 siglos o por ahí, no habia tradicion . El termino Cantabria desaparecio en la edad meda, a esa zona se la llamaba 'La Montaña' o Asturias de Santa Juliana, y curiosamente eran los vizcainos y vascongados los que se apropiaron del nombre Cantabria diciendo que los cantabros eran los heroicos vascos que lucharon contra Roma, hasta que un estudioso santanderino de la antiguedad (ahora no me acuerdo el nombre) desmitifico esa chiripitiflautada vasca , recuperando el nombre de Cantabria para Santander.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Un poco optimista el artículo. Y un poco otanista.



Tintes otanistas quizas, o un escondido pacifismo. Optimista es un pesimista bien informado. Ya no hay tiempo para el optimismo.


----------



## Teuro (11 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo normal es que Hungria y Serbia invadan Rumania y poder utilizar el curso del Danubio para tener salida al mar y recibir desde el abastecimiento de materias y energia. Al fin y al cabo los rumanos siempre han recibido a lo largo de la historia



No se yo, la Dacia Romana es más antigua que Hungría, Serbia y Rusia. Es la única cultura latina que sobrevive en Europa del Este. De entre las muchas nacionalidades y naciones "discutidas y discutubles" de Europa del Este, la rumana no es una de ellas.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas razonables planteadas sobre el blanqueo.
Ciertamente, la guerra es el camino del engaño y nunca se miente tanto como durante la guerra, ya que la desinformación y la astucia militar no han sido abolidas. Otra cuestión es que no se debe permitir que la propia desinformación empiece a crear su propia realidad, como ocurrió con la reciente "ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson" en Ucrania, que ahora se está incendiando en las redes sociales, ya que no sólo la sociedad, sino también parte de la maquinaria estatal se lo creyó y luego hubo consecuencias.

Si hablamos de nuestros problemas con el blanqueo, este problema no es nuevo: existía en el Imperio Ruso y en la Unión Soviética. También existe en la Federación Rusa. Pedir simplemente que "todos los funcionarios escriban sólo la verdad y el estado real de las cosas" es una especie de deseo.
¿Cómo se resolvían estos problemas en el pasado? Por ejemplo, en la URSS existía una organización como el Comité de Control Estatal. Y el mismo NKVD solía elaborar informes cerrados para los dirigentes sobre cómo eran las cosas no según los informes, sino en la realidad. Estoy seguro de que el FSB también recopila estos informes ahora. Lo principal aquí es la cuestión de la responsabilidad de engañar a los dirigentes sobre la situación real, para que luego no resulte que "pensábamos que era así, pero en realidad es así". 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Tintes otanistas quizas, o un escondido pacifismo. Optimista es un pesimista bien informado. Ya no hay tiempo para el optimismo.



Da a la OTAN como ganadora y a Rusia como perdedora. Un discurso extraño. El tío es follavacunas por cierto.





¿Vacunar a los niños? Cuba indica el camino – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No se yo, la Dacia Romana es más antigua que Hungría, Serbia y Rusia. Es la única cultura latina que sobrevive en Europa del Este. De entre las muchas nacionalidades y naciones "discutidas y discutubles" de Europa del Este, la rumana no es una de ellas.



Exactamente, es el unico pueblo que al otro lado del Danubio se dejó romannizar. Luego ya llegamos al sigloXX y millones de dacias fueron reclutadas para el oficio mas viejo del mundo. 

No van a notar una invasion por parte de Serbia y Hungria, deben volver al idoma eslavo


----------



## dabuti (11 Ago 2022)

ZELENSKY planea una provocación en Zaporiya.









Para chantajear a Europa, Kiev planea una provocación a gran escalada en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 11 ago (SANA) El miembro del Consejo Principal de la Administración Cívico-Militar de la re




www.sana.sy


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Por una vez estoy de acuerdo con usted:
> El español ve un simbolito y lo asocia con una ideología sin investigar cómo está administrado ese supuesto país. Vamos ignorancia pura y dura.
> 
> Pero que nos vamos a esperar de un país que tiene gente que todavia cree que el PSOE es Obrero porque tiene la sigla “O” en el nombre?



Y que Podemos es de izquierdas…


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Están buscando la destitución de Europa. Ojo que esta vez tienen testigos....el papel de Alemania deplorable, ahora se entiende mejor la historia.



Alemania está con los anglos en esto, luego dicen que a los chinos es fácil engañarlos, pues no, a los alemanes es más fácil.

Aunque pensandolo bien yo creo que más que engañar en realidad esto viene del hecho de que el nazismo derrotado por la URSS en 1945 no se refugió principalmente en Argentina o Brasil como cuenta Hollywood, sino que una gran parte pervivió en la nueva Alemania, para construir la nueva Europa euro-otánica, mientras una élite intelectual migró a EE UU donde se hizo con el poder.


----------



## piru (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> No se si les interesa ese oblast




Con ese oblast la frontera Novorusia/Banderistán tiene 500km menos.
Y la ciudad de Donest pasa de estar a 75km de la artillería nazi a 300km

Dnipro sería una cuña metida en Novorusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Alemania está con los anglos en esto, luego dicen que a los chinos es fácil engañarlos, pues no, a los alemanes es más fácil.
> 
> Aunque pensandolo bien yo creo que más que engañar en realidad esto viene del hecho de que el nazismo derrotado por la URSS en 1945 no se refugió principalmente en Argentina o Brasil como cuenta Hollywood, sino que una gran parte pervivió en la nueva Alemania, para construir la nueva Europa euro-otánica, mientras una élite intelectual migró a EE UU donde se hizo con el poder.



Efectivamente, la mayoría de nazis siguieron en Alemania. Eso es un dato.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Alemania está con los anglos en esto, luego dicen que a los chinos es fácil engañarlos, pues no, a los alemanes es más fácil.
> 
> Aunque pensandolo bien yo creo que más que engañar en realidad esto viene del hecho de que el nazismo derrotado por la URSS en 1945 no se refugió principalmente en Argentina o Brasil como cuenta Hollywood, sino que una gran parte pervivió en la nueva Alemania, para construir la nueva Europa euro-otánica, mientras una élite intelectual migró a EE UU donde se hizo con el poder.



Von der Leyen es el fruto del apareamiento de un nazi con una yanqui pija de la costa Este. Ese género debe abundar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Gilipuertas, el petróleo pasa por un oleoducto que atraviesa Ucrania, y son estos quienes lo cortan. A mentir a tu puta madre, sinvergüenza.



Según Slovnaft, "hubo problemas técnicos a nivel del banco en relación con el pago de la parte rusa". Una versión similar fue publicada en MOL. Gazprombank explicó que no pudo realizar los pagos debido al séptimo paquete de la Unión. ¿Fue realmente así? El oleoducto Druzhba, no está sujeto a sanciones de la UE. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Por una vez estoy de acuerdo con usted:
> El español ve un simbolito y lo asocia con una ideología sin investigar cómo está administrado ese supuesto país. Vamos ignorancia pura y dura.
> 
> Pero que nos vamos a esperar de un país que tiene gente que todavia cree que el PSOE es Obrero porque tiene la sigla “O” en el nombre?



Tendemos a creer que la persona media tiene que tener interés en la historia o en la actualidad política....yo creo que no tiene por qué ser así. Es decir, hay muchas vertientes y la política en España es una fuente inagotable de peleas, frustración, discusiones en redes que no vana. ningún lado más que generar estrés, muchas veces perjudicial para la salud física y mental.
Seguramente con gente bien informada no pasaría eso, pero es que, si algo debería de hacer cualquier gobernante no es precisamente, gobernar para los suyos y unicamente a base de su ideología...ahí es donde está el fallo principal.

No puedes administrar un país tan grande a base de recursos si no impides el desarrollo personal de cada ciudadano, por eso esos impuestos inexistentes, ya estaban "controlados" de otra forma y el estado tenía formas de financiación distintas.

Y es que la clave para ser o no "comunista", realmente no está en los impuestos, eso es solo un detalle, sino en el control del estado y en la libertad de cada persona de emprender además de su propiedad privada. 
Es hasta lógico pensar que a alguien a quien no le dejas tener un un negocio particular no le cobres impuestos, el "no va a más" sería que ENCIMA, le quieras cobrar impuestos...xD Es como si a un preso que está en la cárcel le quieres cobrar un alquiler....xD


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

Toda Rusia es una farsa...


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, la mayoría de nazis siguieron en Alemania. Eso es un dato.



Sí, pero no sólo el simple pueblo llano que obviamente siguió en Alemania. Es que la mayoría de funcionarios nazis siguieron como funcionarios de la nueva Alemania.

Y con funcionarios no me refiero a barrenderos, que también, me refiero a jueces, profesores, gestores de la administración pública..., en general todos los funcionarios de medio y alto nivel que hacen funcionar la administración de un país.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos están muy nerviosos si empiezan a atacar bases en Crimea, Bielorrusia y una central nuclear al mismo tiempo que son incapaces de reconquistar ni un pueblo.
Mientras tanto es Rusia la que vuelve a la ofensiva.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Toda Rusia es una farsa...



¿Y les crees?


----------



## golden graham (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Con ese oblast la frontera Novorusia/Banderistán tiene 500km menos.
> Y la ciudad de Donest pasa de estar a 75km de la artillería nazi a 300km
> 
> Dnipro sería una cuña metida en Novorusia.
> ...



Con eso tendrias las mejores ciudades salvo kiev y leopolis


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

Valitsus keelab Eestis väljastatud viisadega venelaste riiki sisenemise


Valitsus otsustas keelata Eesti poolt väljastatud kehtivate Schengeni viisadega Vene Föderatsiooni kodanike riiki sisenemise. Sanktsioon rakendub nädala aja pärast.




www.err.ee




*Valitsus keelab Eestis väljastatud viisadega venelaste riiki sisenemise*


----------



## Octubrista (11 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Se complica el tema energía en el Tercer Mundo
> 
> *El operador de la red eléctrica del Reino Unido advierte del estrechamiento del margen entre la oferta y la demanda a medida que aumentan las temperaturas – BBG*
> 16:03 || 11/08/2022



Yo escucho regularmente la BBC y llevan toda la semana haciendo entrevistas a "expertos" y poniendo en onda a "Charos" (Karen) para que lloren con sus facturas energéticas.

Están en pre-pánico y ya se barajan medidas de control de precios, más ayudas sociales, etc.
A la vuelta de las vacaciones del verano boreal va a haber mucho nerviosismo en las calles y en los centros de poder.


----------



## Peineto (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si pero tampoco habia propiedad privada ...



No había propiedad privada de los medios de producción. no te confundas,


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 66th mechanised brigades near Artemovsk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 11 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a las 66 brigadas mecanizadas de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Kostantinovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zaitsevo;
 Rusia atacó activos militares de las AFU cerca de Trudovoye con misiles de alta precisión;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 7 drones ucranianos cerca de Brigadirovka, Grakovo, Suligovka, Andreyevka, Babenkovo, Zavody y Lipchanovka en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 proyectiles de lanzacohetes múltiples cerca de Lisichansk.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya lo se.
> 
> El territorio de la prov. de Santander era una mezcolanza de villas, valles, realengos, señorios, merindades, etc, etc, hasta que se creó la prov. de Santander en 1801 reuniendo toda esa mezcolanza. Con la division provincial de De Burgos se añadio Campoo.
> 
> ...



Ya sabe usted de la querencia de los vascongados nacionalistas de apropiarse de las gestas heroicas de los demás. Tiene su lógica cuando desde que los nacionaliegos.gobiernan los vascongados son los italianos de España, cambiando de bando cuando las cosas van mal y yendo con los vencedores -Santoña- o aún peor, asesinando por la espalda a militares, guardias civiles , civiles y hasta niños - cuartel de Vic-, y actuando como la mafia siciliana - impuesto revolucionario -.


----------



## pgas (11 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Da a la OTAN como ganadora y a Rusia como perdedora. Un discurso extraño. El tío es follavacunas por cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




según el ejperto en España y Dinamarca es donde más padres partidarios de la vacuña había, un 70%









Denmark bans COVID vaccine for youth under 18 - The Counter Signal


Denmark has announced that people under the age of 18 are no longer allowed to get the COVID vaccine due to the undue risks.




thecountersignal.com





la biología y la ciencia no es democrática, como dijo Einstein, «¡Si yo estuviese equivocado, uno solo habría sido suficiente!»

_hinjinieros de almas_


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On August 11, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian forces claimed control of Belokamensk plant in Soledar Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Grygorivka...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 11 de agosto de 2022







 Las fuerzas rusas reclaman el control de la planta de Belokamensk en Soledar
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Grygorivka
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Verkhnokamyanske
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en el pueblo de Kodema


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Imágenes que demostrarían la destrucción casi total del aeropuerto de Crimea.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Ago 2022)

Por cada uno sensato a quien le preocupa no arruinar a sus ciudadanos hay 1000 a quienes solo les importa tener su minuto de protagonismo o que no los critiquen en la prensa por no decir que no tiene sentido meternos en guerras ajenas o a los que les viene bien esta guerra para tapar su propia incapacidad y como excusa para cualquier problema que haya en el país. Un Zelenski que no solo no quiere negociación de ningún tipo, si no que además quiere que en un futuro Europa le reconquiste Crimea, pagado todo a costa de todos los Europeos. Y por supuesto que todos los Europeos le paguen la reconstrucción de Ucrania, no como estaba, si no como el país más moderno de Europa, como ya dijo. ¿Cuanto piensan seguir sangrando los políticos a sus ciudadanos por el bien del dictador de Zelenski y de EEUU? (Que no de los ciudadanos Ucranianos)


*Revilla cree que Ucrania debería rendirse: "La guerra a Rusia no se le va a ganar"*
El presidente de Cantabria, Miguel Ángel Revilla, ha planteado la posibilidad de empujar al presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, a aceptar una rendición ante *Rusia* para ponerle fin a la *guerra* en el este de Europa.
En una entrevista a _The Objective_, el presidente cántabro ha asegurado que él no es "nadie" para decirle nada al mandatario ucraniano, pero sí que deberían hacerlo "los americanos".
"*Si encima no se dialoga con Rusia, habrá que sentarse a hablar y decirle al Zelenski este que esto va acabar como va acabar*. La guerra a Rusia no se le va a ganar, no nos engañemos", ha espetado.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y que Podemos es de izquierdas…



UP es socialdemócrata, pero en un país de partidos de (ultra) derechas (y una parte de la población) parecen ser de izquierdas.

En Alemania, por ejemplo, el partido comunista está prohibido. Mientras la ultraderecha presentada en el gobierno. Pero "nunca" consideramos un partido socialdemócrata de izquierdas. Mientras el Socialismo sí es de izquierda, pero en una Europa capitalista mejor ni hablar. Qué vienen los americanos!


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y que Podemos es de izquierdas…



Es que cien años después Ortega tenía razón. El español se queda en lo superficie al no analizar en profundidad los hechos porque es ignorante, hombre- masa en la expresión orteguiana. Y así nos va


----------



## Adriano II (11 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo escucho regularmente la BBC y llevan toda la semana haciendo entrevistas a "expertos" y poniendo en onda a "Charos" (Karen) para que lloren con sus facturas energéticas.
> 
> Están en pre-pánico y ya se barajan medidas de control de precios, más ayudas sociales, etc.
> A la vuelta de las vacaciones del verano boreal va a haber mucho nerviosismo en las calles y en los centros de poder.



Solo tienen eólica y gas.

La solar en invierno en UK ya me contarás y el resto (nuclear, carbón, hydro y tal) muy poco

Ya pueden rezar para que sople mucho el viento ...




Ale a disfrutar lo Gretizado


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

El oso ruso es lo que sospechábamos todos. Mucho rollito en blogs "especializados" pero una bacalá. 

No darse cuenta que esto lleva el ritmo que le interesa a US es negar la realidad. 

Pero bueno... 

Tiempo al tiempo. 

El debate interesante es si EU debe seguir el ritmo que marcan los cabrones de los useños y hasta que punto esto nos interesa. Ese es el debate. 

Pero lo otro....


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Como lo hemos comentado muchos, esto es MUCHO MAS GRANDE que hundir Moskva. 








Rusia perdió al menos tres cazas Su-30 y seis Su- 24 bombarderos. 
Es posible que dos Su-24 y tres Su-30 fueran destruidos adicionalmente. Por lo tanto, las pérdidas totales de aviación están entre 9 y 14 aviones de combate.
UNA BARBARIDAD.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las cooperativas (Kolhoj) eran privadas, todos los bienes personales,(coches, efectos personales, etc) también, lo que no era privado eran las fábricas y empresas, pues era un régimen de economía central planificada, como debe ser.



Quizás si hubiera habido una gradación, permitiendo las cooperativas industriales a lo Mondragon, y estableciendo otro nivel más de propiedad para los pequeños negocios, una tienda o un despacho de médico o de arquitecto, siempre y cuando no crecieran por encima de cierto nivel, podría haber funcionado. Pequeña producción privada, estructuras productivas de mediano tamaño cooperativas y grandes estructuras productivas estatales.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No había propiedad privada de los medios de producción. no te confundas,



Si el piso no es ni tuyo que mas me da el resto ...


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

La crisis energética de Noruega "acabará" con Europa, que ha perdido el gas ruso, - Financial Times


_*Noruega se enfrenta este año a una crisis energética que "acabará" con Alemania 
y Europa,*_* que han perdido una parte importante del suministro de gas ruso.*

Osease; que noruega se autoabastece con sus rios y embalses, pero como llevan
bastantes meses con sequía han decidido echar mano al gas que exportan a Alemania
y otros europeos.


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2022)

__





Ucrania asesta a la aviación rusa su mayor golpe desde la II GM: al menos 7 aviones destruidos en Crimea


Las imágenes por satélite han mostrado este jueves el enorme destrozo que ha provocado el ataque ucraniano a la base aérea rusa de Saky, en la ocupada península de Crimea. La...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

La superioridad tecnológica yanqui es aplastante. 

Los hijodeputas están jugando con los tiempos. Están jugando a empatar hasta que consigan sus objetivos.

Los europeos somos los pringados de la historia y aquí es donde hemos de incidir. Y luchar. 

Pero lo otro. No hay color.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> UP es socialdemócrata, pero en un país de partidos de (ultra) derechas (y una parte de la población) parecen ser de izquierdas.
> 
> En Alemania, por ejemplo, el partido comunista está prohibido. Mientras la ultraderecha presentada en el gobierno. Pero "nunca" consideramos un partido socialdemócrata de izquierdas. Mientras el Socialismo sí es de izquierda, pero en una Europa capitalista mejor ni hablar. Qué vienen los americanos!




Estais todo el día dando la matraca con la ultraderecha pero después os tragais todos sus bulos y desinformaciones como lo de la prohibición del comunismo en Alemania que es tan falso como la prohibición del independentismo en Alemania, algo que suele difundir la ultraderecha para darse palmaditas en la espalda entre ellos e infundir moral a sus tropas pero que es completamente falso como demuestran la existencia de partidos políticos como el Partido Marxista-Leninista de Alemania o el Partido de Baviera que no tienen ningún problema en presentarse a las elecciones.

Su verdadero problema no es es estar ilegalizados sino que no los suelen votar ni sus familiares, igual que el problema de la ultraderecha en este pais no es estar ilegalizados sino que no les vota ni su puñetera madre.

Al comunismo tampoco le vota nadie en este pais, dicho sea de paso, todo el electorado lo aglutinan los progres y la derechita blandengue.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Toda Rusia es una farsa...




Se llaman señuelos.
Y funcionan


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El debate interesante es si EU debe seguir el ritmo que marcan los cabrones de los useños y hasta que punto esto nos interesa. Ese es el debate.



Así es, y la opinión pública es bastante dividida. Acercamiento a Eurasia o dejarnos violar por los yanquis?. Y claro, no más material bélico para Ucrania.


----------



## Peineto (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El enfermo empeora: las repúblicas bálticas, tratando de contrarrestar a Rusia, imponen sanciones a sus propios residentes:*
> 
> ▪ El Parlamento de Letonia ha aprobado enmiendas para quitar la ciudadanía si apoyan una operación militar especial en Ucrania;
> ▪ La ley letona se modificará para exigir a los residentes que abandonen Letonia si adquieren la ciudadanía rusa;
> ...



Sería una cruel ironía de la Historia que fuese Putin quien desnazificara los territorios que no limpió Stalin...


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> UP es socialdemócrata, pero en un país de partidos de (ultra) derechas (y una parte de la población) parecen ser de izquierdas.
> 
> En Alemania, por ejemplo, el partido comunista está prohibido. Mientras la ultraderecha presentada en el gobierno. Pero "nunca" consideramos un partido socialdemócrata de izquierdas. Mientras el Socialismo sí es de izquierda, pero en una Europa capitalista mejor ni hablar. Qué vienen los americanos!



UP es troskista en la praxis sociocultural - o sea, lleva el progresismo del PSOE al limite- y tímidamente socialdemócrata en lo económica, con ala socialliberal que fundamentalmente se fue con Errejon. De socialistas no tienen nada - a diferencia de IU y el PCE, de donde proviene Yolanda Díaz, y a la que tienen pánico porque saben que su izquierdismo trosko cultural de salón, y su socialliberalismo económico - están a sueldo de quién estan- tiene los días contados frente a alguien realmente socialdemócrata o más bien socialista como Diaz

No olvidemos que el izquierdismo es la enfermedad infantil del socialismo, creo que fue Lenin el que lo escribió, corríjanme si me equivoco


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La superioridad tecnológica yanqui es aplastante.
> 
> Los hijodeputas están jugando con los tiempos. Están jugando a empatar hasta que consigan sus objetivos.
> 
> ...



Si fuera aplastante , aplastarian menudos son los anglos.

Lo único aplastante es su control de los medios y por tanto de la propaganda que llega a la plebe. Que repite mantras absurdos como "Putin nos ha cortado el gas" cuando la realidad es que el tio vende a todo el que simplemente le paga. Pero da igual para el 94% de los europeos Putin corto el gas. .


La realidad es qeu los ucranianos reciben pepinazos todos los dias, que ya ni son noticias. Y que sus contraofensivas , nunca se lanzan. Estan abusando de la paciencia absurda de Putin, hasta que esta se acabe o Putin se vaya. Luego veremos que pasa.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se llaman señuelos.
> Y funcionan



Con eso trolearon a la OTAN en Yugoslavia, incluso usando Yugos con tubos y lonas de plástico. Y se lo tragaron...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Así es, y la opinión pública es bastante dividida. Acercamiento a Eurasia o dejarnos violar por los yankees?. Y claro, no más material bélico para Ucrania.



Exacto. Ese es el debate. 

Pero son dos cosas diferentes.

Que interesa a Europa? 

Cuál es el verdadero equlibrio de poder militar? 

En la primera me entran dudas. Pero porque sé que en la segunda, no hay color. 

Muchos blogs militares propagandísticos ham hecho incapié en una supuesta superioridad rusa. Es absolutamnete falsa.

Los superioridad useña es brutal. Bueno, compara la inversión en 20 años, hay ineficiencias, sí pero por ambos lados.

En serio. La superioridad yanqui militar es muy bestia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Así es, y la opinión pública es bastante dividida. Acercamiento a Eurasia o dejarnos violar por los yanquis?. Y claro, no más material bélico para Ucrania.



¿Acercamiento a EEUU o dejarnos matar, violar y saquear por los orcos turcochinos?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Les han reventado el culo en Crimea a los Rusos. Esperemos que siga así


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y les crees?



Por qué no ? Ya lo hacían los ingleses en la segunda guerra...


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ago 2022)

Será cuestion de volver a la aldea, cocinar con cocina de leña, chimenea francesa de leña, montar un pequeño molino para electricidad de la luz, nevera y tele. Autoabastecerse.

Y en materia de comida, criar un par de cerdos, tener gallinas, conejos.... una huerta.

Como se vivia hace apenas 50 años.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Por qué no ? Ya lo hacían los ingleses en la segunda guerra...



Son señuelos, como en Yugoslavia. Y funcionan, incluso los más "chapuceros". A cierta altura, los apaños hechos con vehículos civiles, tuberías y lonas no se distinguen del material auténtico.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los superioridad useña es brutal. Bueno, compara la inversión en 20 años, hay ineficiencias, sí pero por ambos lados.
> 
> En serio. La superioridad yanqui militar es muy bestia.



No hay ninguna superioridad, son tablas. Los rusos lo saben, los yanquis lo saben y por eso se piraron de Kiev cuando empezaron las hostias.

Alguno comete la equivocación de los años 30 del pasado siglo. Para el gobierno ruso ( yo no lo entiendo pero es su asunto ) esto no es una guerra, cuando se pasen al modo guerra , lo veremos rapido. Los yanquis no pueden ganar una guerra en Ucrania ni metiendo a la otan, porque eso significa guerra en serio, no una operación policial en su patio trasero que es como se lo toman de momento.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Prosigue el cruce de ataques y acusaciones en Zaporiyia.*
Un nuevo bombardeo ruso en *la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia *dañó "varios sensores de radiación", ha afirmado este jueves la agencia Energoatom, operadora de las centrales nucleares ucranianas. El ataque se produjo cerca de uno de los seis reactores de la central, bajo control ruso desde marzo, y* "varios sensores de radiación resultaron dañados"*, según Energoatom.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si fuera aplastante , aplastarian menudos son los anglos.
> 
> Lo único aplastante es su control de los medios y por tanto de la propaganda que llega a la plebe. Que repite mantras absurdos como "Putin nos ha cortado el gas" cuando la realidad es que el tio vende a todo el que simplemente le paga. Pero da igual para el 94% de los europeos Putin corto el gas. .
> 
> ...



Que sí, que si.

No tengo especial aprecio por ellos, pero sigo estas historias desde hace 20 años. Me mola la tecnología militar. 

Lo que si sé es que la mayoría de blogs de maravillas tecnológicas rusas militares son una bacalá. Eso lo sé. 

Que nos depararán los hijoputas de los anglos no lo sé. No me molan un pelo.


----------



## faraico (11 Ago 2022)

Putin dijo que ni habían empezado.... A que coño esperan?? 

Les están dando hasta en su territorio destrozando les aviones.... 

Tendrá algo bajo la manga? 

Aguantar hasta el invierno?? 


Si el invierno fuese a ser catastrófico en Europa por la dependencia del gas....... Ya habría acercamiento por parte de Europa.... Pero no....


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Será cuestion de volver a la aldea, cocinar con cocina de leña, chimenea francesa de leña, montar un pequeño molino para electricidad de la luz, nevera y tele. Autoabastecerse.
> 
> Y en materia de comida, criar un par de cerdos, tener gallinas, conejos.... una huerta.
> 
> Como se vivia hace apenas 50 años.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Exacto. Ese es el debate.
> 
> Pero son dos cosas diferentes.
> 
> ...



Hace décadas que USA no gana ni una puta batalla. Siempre amenazan con armamento nuclear, pero en el campo de batalla nada y van de fracaso en fracaso. (economía de guerra) Viven en una isla a miles de km de distancia. Por esto tienen tantas bases militares por el mundo con su gran perro mordedor, la otan.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se llaman señuelos.
> Y funcionan



En la guerra de los seis días, los egipcios tenían intercalados muchos aviones de pega entre los buenos. los judíos sólo le dieron a los buenos. Parece que los misiles discriminan el plástico del metal.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo que si sé es que la mayoría de blogs de maravillas tecnológicas rusas militares son una bacalá. Eso lo sé.



No se que que blog hablas, pero solo hay que ver sus misiles. Y no se acaban , que los de aquí ( y no blogs los medios supuestamente serios ) nos dijeron que tenian 40.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son señuelos, como en Yugoslavia. Y funcionan, incluso los más "chapuceros". A cierta altura, los apaños hechos con vehículos civiles, tuberías y lonas no se distinguen del material auténtico.



En una guerra, por ejemplo, hay que desconfiar de ver aviones “aparcados” al aire libre, y no en los hangares. Lo más seguro es que sean de pega…y ataques señuelos de goma. Ocurrió bastante en Serbia y en Siria…


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si el piso no es ni tuyo que mas me da el resto ...



Es que por aquí la gente se cree propietaria de algo, cuando solo son usuarios mientras se les permita seguir siéndolo.

Como en el socialismo pero sin compromiso de garantizar al menos lo básico a todas las personas, propio de ese sistema.


----------



## pegaso (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ya sabe usted de la querencia de los vascongados nacionalistas de apropiarse de las gestas heroicas de los demás. Tiene su lógica cuando desde que los nacionaliegos.gobiernan los vascongados son los italianos de España, cambiando de bando cuando las cosas van mal y yendo con los vencedores -Santoña- o aún peor, asesinando por la espalda a militares, guardias civiles , civiles y hasta niños - cuartel de Vic-, y actuando como la mafia siciliana - impuesto revolucionario -.



Falta Irán,Venezuela y la virgen del pilar.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Putin dijo que ni habían empezado.... A que coño esperan??
> 
> Les están dando hasta en su territorio destrozando les aviones....
> 
> ...



Mentalidad rusa, encajan las hostias como si fueran agua. Sobre el terreno siempre avanzan, y Putin cree qeu para septiembre tendra donetsk al completo que llamara a occidente y empezaran las negociaciones. Yo creo que si tendra dontesk , pero que occidente prohibira a sus titeres negociar una mierda.

Cuando llegue ese momento, veremos si los rusos tienen o no fuerza.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Hace décadas que USA no gana ni una puta batalla. Siempre amenazan con armamento nuclear, pero en el campo de batalla nada y van de fracaso en fracaso. (economía de guerra) Viven en una isla a miles de km de distancia. Por esto tienen tantas bases militares por el mundo con su gran perro mordedor, la otan.



Ganar o no ganar depende de como lo interpretes. Depende del objetivo.
Eso es política.

No seamos tan simples.

Ahí me pierdo. Yo tengo la sensación que el alto mando useño quiere un conflicto que dure al menos un año. Así lo dijeron.

No me molan los hijoputas anglos.

Pero sé lo suficiente como para saber que su superioridad tecnológica (e industrial) es muy bestia.

Y que los blogs de wunderwaffen rusas son una bacalá de cuidado. Eso lo aseguro.

Que nos deparan los hijodeputas de Washington? Ni idea.

Nada bueno. Yo soy romano.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, cree que el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania se decidirá en el campo de batalla. 
El político considera inútiles las negociaciones con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

"Ahora entendemos que el conflicto no se puede resolver sentados en la mesa de negociaciones. El conflicto se resolverá en el campo de batalla", dijo.

El presidente de Lituania agregó que no ve otras alternativas, por lo que es necesario hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles para lograr la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra. 

"Todos los demás escenarios podrían ser muy oscuros para Ucrania, Lituania y todo el mundo democrático", advirtió Nausėda.

Señaló que no cree en las negociaciones con el jefe del Kremlin, ya que los argumentos no le importan a Putin:

"La ideología principal de este régimen es conquistar tanto como sea posible, luchar con vecinos que puedan ser atacados. Están tratando de reconstruir el imperio, renovar la URSS de una forma u otra.

Si gana en Ucrania, Putin buscará nuevos territorios, ya que su apetito no tiene límites, cree Nauseda. 

"No sé quién será su próximo objetivo: los Estados bálticos, tal vez Polonia, tal vez Rumania, pero este no es el tema más importante. El principal desafío es hacer algo en el formato de la OTAN y la UE que detenga a Putin. ”, enfatizó el político.


Fuente:
https://www.voanews.com/a/lithuania-...a/6695433.html


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En una guerra, por ejemplo, hay que desconfiar de ver aviones “aparcados” al aire libre, y no en los hangares. Lo más seguro es que sean de pega…y ataques señuelos de goma. Ocurrió bastante en Serbia y en Siria…



Así es. Incluso los hacen apilando tablones y chapas mientras los cubren con una lona. Desde arriba parecen aviones cubiertos o algo parecido.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ganar o no ganar depende de como lo interpretes. Depende del objetivo.
> Eso es política.
> 
> No seamos tan simples.
> ...



Los yanquis no van a decidir cuanto dura esto. Pueden intentar alargarlo solo mientras Putin frene a los rusos, si se levanta un dia y dice al ataque con movilización .....los yanquis no pintaran nada.

Absolutamente nada "tecnologico" o militar le impide destruir todos los puentes del Dneiper, o atacar cualquier central nuclear al oeste de ucrania. No lo hace simplemente porque no lo cree oportuno, pensando en la posguerra y en no romper todos los lazos con occidente. Y yo creo que se equivoca, pero es decisión politica, no laseres desde el espacio profundo yanqui que defienden ucrania.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> En la guerra de los seis días, los egipcios tenían intercalados muchos aviones de pega entre los buenos. los judíos sólo le dieron a los buenos. Parece que los misiles discriminan el plástico del metal.



Pero en aquella guerra misiles pocos , se usaron algunos pero sobre todo bombas . Israel atacó con bombas "tuneadas" con cohetes (para meterse en el hormigón) y a cañonazo limpio de avión. En realidad el éxito fue fruto de una larga y concienzuda planificación, en Israel desde 1956 sabían que tendrían que atacar Egitpo y lo tenían tan planificado que casi todo lo dibujado en los planes salió exactamente: ruptura de pistas y de aviones estacionados. Si de verdad tenían señuelos y no los rompieron, sería que la inteligencia israelí hasta eso sabía.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se que que blog hablas, pero solo hay que ver sus misiles. Y no se acaban , que los de aquí ( y no blogs los medios supuestamente serios ) nos dijeron que tenian 40.



Tiempo al tiempo. 
En serio, no hay comparación posible. 
No tengo prisa. 

Solo indico que hay otra perspectiva para criticar la actuación del imperio useño.

Los hijosdeputa están jugando a alargar el conflicto hasta que les interese. Hasta que no entendamos esto no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Quizás si hubiera habido una gradación, permitiendo las cooperativas industriales a lo Mondragon, y estableciendo otro nivel más de propiedad para los pequeños negocios, una tienda o un despacho de médico o de arquitecto, siempre y cuando no crecieran por encima de cierto nivel, podría haber funcionado. Pequeña producción privada, estructuras productivas de mediano tamaño cooperativas y grandes estructuras productivas estatales.



Funcionaba, funcionaba aceptablemente, la URSS no cayó por un tema económico, cayó porque sus dirigentes fueron comprados a golpe de talonario, China corre el mismo riesgo, por muy prospera que sea.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Tiempo al tiempo.
> En serio, no hay comparación posible.
> No tengo prisa.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco, sigo esto desde 2014. Ya dije que al final los rusos se verian obligafos a entrar ( putin tardo nada menos que 8 años en reconocer la evidencia ) , y cuando empezo que deberian movilizar el pais al completo porque los anglos irian a muerte, no habría ningun acuerdo.

Si no cambian al modo guerra, se eternizara el conflicto. Así que tarde o temprano lo haran. Entonces veremos que hacen los anglos, lo mismo hasta van a la guerra. Le doy un 5% de posibilidades.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo tampoco, sigo esto desde 2014. Ya dije que al final los rusos se verian obligafos a entrar ( putin tardo nada menos que 8 años en reconocer la evidencia ) , y cuando empezo que deberian movilizar el pais al completo porque los anglos irian a muerte, no habría ningun acuerdo.
> 
> Si no cambian al modo guerra, se eternizara el conflicto. Así que tarde o temprano lo haran. Entonces veremos que hacen los anglos, lo mismo hasta van a la guerra. Le doy un 5% de posibilidades.



No va haber movilizacion, eso fijo.
Tiempo va a durar 2 años mas u asi


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Los rusos tambien se están dando cuenta de una cosa. Su armamento es un bluff incapaz de plantarle cara al material OTAN, y en el otro bando, tambien se está tomando buena nota.

Ucrania es un pais que militarmente es muy poca cosa, y al principio de la invasión, les hicieron un destrozo importante. Ahora ya con armamento OTAN, los rusos están empezando a sudar tinta.


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te voy a decir una cosa pasmón :
> 
> *los medios construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.*
> 
> ...



estoooo........si, se quién me dices, pero hoy no ha venido. Ya, si eso.... hala, chavalote, cuidateee.

Ya sin coña, tienes a tu disposición toda la información necesaria para hacer un análisis equilibrado y coherente de los mecanismos que subyacen a la conducta humana y, sin embargo, haces un análisis magufo e irrisorio que cualquier niño de doce años ya podría empezar a sintetizar antes de culminar su desarrollo adolescente. Recuerdo lo flipado que estaba en los 70 y 80 con aquellas mierdas del Machu Pichu y las pirámides, pero uno crece. ¿No crees que ya va siendo hora?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Toda Rusia es una farsa...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Absolutamente nada "tecnologico" o militar le impide destruir todos los puentes del Dneiper, o atacar cualquier central nuclear al oeste de ucrania. No lo hace simplemente porque no lo cree oportuno, pensando en la posguerra y en no romper todos los lazos con occidente. Y yo creo que se equivoca, pero es decisión politica, no laseres desde el espacio profundo yanqui que defienden ucrania.



Y crees que los think tanks yanquis no saben esto que has publicado en un puto foro random?

Lo que nunca comprenderé de los que se enfrentan a los anglos es que se piensen que son gilipollas?

En serio?

Podemos decir mil mierdas de los anglos. Y tendremos razón. Pero por favor, de gilipollas nada.

Para enfrentarse al enemigo lo primero es evaluar sinceramente sus capacidades. Y esto es lo que yo no veo.

Poca broma.

Que estamos en el mismo barco, el europeo porque vivimos aquí. Pero joder...

El enemigo es muy poderoso. Mucho! . Infravaloralo es un error brutal. Que coño ganas con eso? Poca broma con la capacidad militar useña. Poca broma. En serio.

Joder, es que es de primero.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, cree que el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania se decidirá en el campo de batalla.
> El político considera inútiles las negociaciones con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.
> 
> "Ahora entendemos que el conflicto no se puede resolver sentados en la mesa de negociaciones. El conflicto se resolverá en el campo de batalla", dijo.
> ...



Al tío se le ve listo de cojones, oye. Todo lo que no sea derrotar completamente a Rusia va a ser muy oscuro para nosotros, dice el genio.

Por algo decía Nietzsche de los bálticos, y en general de los prusianos del Este, que no eran otra cosa que piernas largas y cuellos largos, con esa tan buena percha lucían el uniforme fenomenalmente, pero cabeza muy poca.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Así es, y la opinión pública es bastante dividida. Acercamiento a Eurasia o dejarnos violar por los yanquis?. Y claro, no más material bélico para Ucrania.



Hablando de material bélico, hay que pensar mal para luego.... en fin








CBS partially retracts documentary that outraged Ukraine by claiming that US weapon shipments were going missing


CBS said it was updating its documentary with "new information" about weapons deliveries to Ukraine, including a nonprofit saying they had improved.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No va haber movilizacion, eso fijo.
> Tiempo va a durar 2 años mas u asi



Lo mismo llegan hasta el rio ( una frontera defendible ) solo con voluntarios, o Putin deja pasar a los de Corea del Norte ( jeje sería digno de verse pero no creo que lo permita ).

Si llegan al rio pueden defenderes con pocas bajas eternamente. 

Pero creo igual que al final Putin acepto la realidad y entro, tarde o temprano aceptara que los anglos van a muerte y se pondra serio. Porque es eso o una guerra de desgaste muy muy larga y comoda para los anglos.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Y aquí está el secreto del bombardeo del ZNPP,
El Departamento de Estado estadounidense apoya la idea de una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la ZNPP.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Al tío se le ve listo de cojones, oye. Todo lo que no sea derrotar completamente a Rusia va a ser muy oscuro para nosotros, dice el genio.
> 
> Por algo decía Nietzsche de los bálticos, y en general de los prusianos del Este, que no eran otra cosa que piernas largas y cuellos largos, con esa tan buena percha lucían el uniforme fenomenalmente, pero cabeza muy poca.



Le falta una letra para llamarse Gitanas Nausea da .


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> En la guerra de los seis días, los egipcios tenían intercalados muchos aviones de pega entre los buenos. los judíos sólo le dieron a los buenos. Parece que los misiles discriminan el plástico del metal.



Los distinguen por la huella de calor mediante satélites equipados con infrarrojos.

Pero eso, ya saben como solucionarlo, y es con una resistencia conectada a una batería que imita la huella de calor de los motores de avión.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

La idea rusa de desconectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia de la red ucraniana para pasar toda la producción hacia la ocupada Crimea ha empezado mal. Esta noche y siempre por accidente se han empezado a caer las torres de alta tensión que van desde la central hacia Crimea.

Que mala suerte


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Y crees que los think tanks yanquis no saben esto que has publicado en un puto foro random?
> 
> Lo que nunca comprenderé de los que se enfrentan a los anglos es que se piensen que son gilipollas?
> 
> ...



Los anglso son unos hdp, pero no son los idiotas. Los idotas no estan nunca en los primeros puestos.

Han hecho exactamente lo que tu dices, han evaluado las fuerzas...............y han salido por pies de Ucrania. Te recuerdo que tenian instructores a montones y los evacuaron.

No hay superioridad que valga contra 6000 cabezas atomicas. Son tablas. Y si la otan entrar a ayudar a ucrania los rusos jugarian en su terreno, y se veia que la superioridad de las superarmas yanquis son un bluf.

Los yanquis estan jugando a mandarle enviados a Putin ( directo e indirectos ) para que no se meta a fondo, mientras apuntalan a su aliado. Es una gran jugada, pero solo dura mientras Putin no entre con todo.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Yo la verdad era de los que pensaban al principio que Moscú doblegaría a Kiev en menos de una semana... a que pensais que es debido el éxito de la resistencia ucraniana? al coraje de los ucranianos, el fiasco de la maquinaria bélica rusa, la masiva ayuda armamentística occidental? una mezcla de todo? 

Lo que parece claro es que el hijoPutin no tuvo en cuenta ninguna de estas posiblidades


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo mismo llegan hasta el rio ( una frontera defendible ) solo con voluntarios, o Putin deja pasar a los de Corea del Norte ( jeje sería digno de verse pero no creo que lo permita ).
> 
> Si llegan al rio pueden defenderes con pocas bajas eternamente.
> 
> Pero creo igual que al final Putin acepto la realidad y entro, tarde o temprano aceptara que los anglos van a muerte y se pondra serio. Porque es eso o una guerra de desgaste muy muy larga y comoda para los anglos.



Esta es una guerra de desgaste, pero sobre todo economica.
El terreno que vanza Rusia no lo pierde, 1001 contra ofensivas depues la linea se ha movido 1km en Kherson pero se sigue avanzando en Donbass, asi que en general eso. Avance lento, con pocas bajas y campaña larga


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Al tío se le ve listo de cojones, oye. Todo lo que no sea derrotar completamente a Rusia va a ser muy oscuro para nosotros, dice el genio.
> 
> Por algo decía Nietzsche de los bálticos, y en general de los prusianos del Este, que no eran otra cosa que piernas largas y cuellos largos, con esa tan buena percha lucían el uniforme fenomenalmente, pero cabeza muy poca.



El 1 de Agosto de 1914 despertaron a Guillermo II para ofrecerle una alternativa al Plan Schlieffen, dado que atacar los primeros a Francia y violar la neutralidad belga provocaria una guerra dificil de ganar, la comitiva la encabezaba von Bethmann Hollweg, canciller del Reich, la alternativa ofrecida era enviar las tropas concentradas en la frontera franco belga a Prusia y la frontera austro rusa. El Kaiser consulto con su estado mayor y este le dijo que eso era imposible, dado que provocaria un caos en el sistema ferroviario alemán y eso era inaceptable, el Kaiser en batin dio su negativa al Canciller.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y aquí está el secreto del bombardeo del ZNPP,
> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense apoya la idea de una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la ZNPP.
> 
> 
> ...



Y las energia para los ucranianos, se ve venir de lejos. La pregunta es porque Putin no lo impide ...que es muy facil.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El 1 de Agosto de 1914 despertaron a Guillermo II para ofrecerle una alternativa al Plan Schlieffen, dado que atacar los primeros a Francia y violar la neutralidad belga provocaria una guerra dificil de ganar, la comitiva la encabezaba von Bethmann Hollweg, canciller del Reich, la alternativa ofrecida era enviar las tropas concentradas en la frontera franco belga a Prusia y la frontera austro rusa. El Kaiser consulto con su estado mayor y este le dijo que eso era imposible, dado que provocaria un caos en el sistema ferroviario alemán y eso era inaceptable, el Kaiser en batin dio su negativa al Canciller.



Es que para un alemán el desorden es intolerable, mejor perder una guerra.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los anglso son unos hdp, pero no son los idiotas. Los idotas no estan nunca en los primeros puestos.
> 
> Han hecho exactamente lo que tu dices, han evaluado las fuerzas...............y han salido por pies de Ucrania. Te recuerdo que tenian instructores a montones y los evacuaron.
> 
> ...



Ya digo. Yo soy romano y todo lo que no sea civitas romana es barbarie. Sea anglo o eslava o oriental. 
Lo único que quiero aclarar es que infravalorar a los anglos es un error monumental. Qué debemos hacer los ciudadanos del mundo civilizado mientras los bárbaros se pelean? Esa es la cuestión.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esta es una guerra de desgaste, pero sobre todo economica.
> El terreno que vanza Rusia no lo pierde, 1001 contra ofensivas depues la linea se ha movido 1km en Kherson pero se sigue avanzando en Donbass, asi que en general eso. Avance lento, con pocas bajas y campaña larga



Ahí puedes tener razon. Economicamente esta claro que no les afecta lo que nos contaron por aquí.

Mientras no haya una derrota seria sobre el terreno, pueden aguantar con este ritmo. Siempre avanzan más o menos pero avanzan.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Asi lo relata Barbara Tuchman en su libro "Los cañones de Agosto", el Plan Schlieffen era una aberración estratégica pues consistia en enviar al frente a todo el ejército alemán menos un ejercito, el VIII situado en Prusia Oriental, 7 ejércitos junto con sus reservas atacando a la vez, si algo salia mal, tendrían a todo el ejército en linea y habrian perdido la guerra. Lo que sucedió.


frangelico dijo:


> Es que para un alemán el desorden es intolerable, mejor perder una guerra.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Ya digo. Yo soy romano y todo lo que no sea civitas romana es barbarie. Sea anglo o eslava o oriental.
> Lo único que quiero aclarar es que infravalorar a los anglos es un error monumental. Qué debemos hacer los ciudadanos del mundo civilizado mientras los bárbaros se pelean? Esa es la cuestión.



No sere yo el que los infravalore. Pero tengo claro, cuando tienen superioridad arrasan, no es el caso. Como no lo era contra la URSS, por eso rehuyen el combate y jugan por detras, ojo que tiraron todo un coloso así.

Precisamente creo qeu son más peligrosos si los rusos no entran con todo, porque tendran más tiempo para intrigar.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Al final las fronteras historicas solo crean micronacionalismos mal entendidos, las prefecturas son mas asepticas y no tienden al cantonalismo, bautizalas como provincia o inventa una nueva denominacion administrativa y al frente de cada una de ellas el delegado del gobierno, gobernador civil o como quieras llamar a la autoridad politica de turno, la poblacion se acostumbraria y las avariciosas comunidades autonomas de Cataluña y de Euskadi serian pasado, los habitantes de Llobregat serian españoles con su capital provincial Barcelona y los habitantes de Cabo Machichaco serian españoles con su capital provincial en Vitoria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152607
> 
> ...



La mejor contribución de Jose Bonaparte a España y esta por aferrarse al atraso la rechazo: la abolición de los chiringuitos medievales. Es curioso que los españoles solo copiaron lo que no servia de los franceses nunca sus aciertos.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Los ministros de Exteriores de la UE debatirán a finales de agosto sobre las restricciones en los visados a turistas rusos.*
Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la Unión Europea debatirán* la posibilidad de restringir o prohibir la emisión de visados a turistas rusos* en su reunión informal de los próximos 30 y 31 de agosto en la República Checa, que ostenta la presidencia del Consejo de la UE este semestre y se ha pronunciado a favor de esta medida para "enviar una señal clara" a la ciudadanía rusa.

En un comunicado remitido por la presidencia checa del Consejo de la UE, el ministro de Exteriores checo, *Jan Lipavský, *consideró que la paralización de plano de los visados rusos por parte de todos los Estados miembros de la UE *"podría ser otra sanción muy eficaz contra Rusia"*.

"Quiero sacar el tema de los visados para los ciudadanos rusos durante la reunión informal de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE que se celebrará en Praga a finales de agosto", subrayó el ministro checo. Lipavský recordó que su país "detuvo rotundamente toda emisión de visados para los ciudadanos rusos inmediatamente después del inicio de la guerra" *y se mostró favorable a que todos los países de la Unión Europea sigan sus pasos.*


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ahí puedes tener razon. Economicamente esta claro que no les afecta lo que nos contaron por aquí.
> 
> Mientras no haya una derrota seria sobre el terreno, pueden aguantar con este ritmo. Siempre avanzan más o menos pero avanzan.



Basicamente, en Rusia, nadie piensa en la guerra como tal, se piensa en la economia etc
, vamos que el ritmo de bajas y de mas es algo anecdotico, no como en Ucrania. 
Este ritmo lento pero de machaque total puede tardar 1 año o 2, pero simplemente Ucrania se va a quedar sin gente.
Se produce un hueco y lo tapan con gente, se machaca a esa gente, lo vuelven a tapar ...
Economia igual, ya han empezado a devaluar su moneda a saco ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Asi lo relata Barbara Tuchman en su libro "Los cañones de Agosto", el Plan Schlieffen era una aberración estratégica



Es que lo que el Plan Schlieffen reflejaba era la impotencia de Alemania. O iban con todo y que pasara lo que Dios quisiera, o sabían que tenían perdida la guerra de antemano.

Alemania buscó con desesperación la guerra porque sabían que, de esperar unos años, no tendrían ninguna posibilidad porque el tiempo jugaba en su contra.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Independencia pactada con asesinos y traidores ???, eso es imposible.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152651
> 
> ...



Con quien tu quieras pero ya eso es un hecho consumado y absoluto. Y aquí se habla como si los realistas fueran hermanitas de la caridad como se nota que no vieron lo que traían Monteverde, Boves y Morillo.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

Resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En las direcciones de Kharkiv y Slovyansk, el ejército ruso está golpeando a las AFU con diferentes tipos de armas;
▪ Las fuerzas rusas y aliadas realizan operaciones de asalto en dirección a Donetsk para destruir las defensas de las AFU y ocupar posiciones ventajosas para seguir avanzando hacia Kramatorsk y Artemivsk;
▪ El ejército ruso mejora su posición táctica cerca de Hryhorivka, Verkhnekamenskoye e Ivano-Daryivka en la dirección de Kramatorsk;
▪ En las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevka, el ejército ruso y las fuerzas aliadas realizan acciones de asalto cerca de Yakovlevka, Bakhmutsky, Zaitseve, Vershina y Dacha.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que para un alemán el desorden es intolerable, mejor perder una guerra.



Yo he trabajado mucho con ellos. Normalmente llevan razón. Pero el problema está en hacerles ver que en eso en concreto se equivocan. Se equivocan poco. Pero colapsan. 

En esos momentos es cuando me doy cuenta que el mediterráneo es la verdadera y única civilización.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ahí puedes tener razon. Economicamente esta claro que no les afecta lo que nos contaron por aquí.
> 
> Mientras no haya una derrota seria sobre el terreno, pueden aguantar con este ritmo. Siempre avanzan más o menos pero avanzan.



Esto es algo que no se ha comentado mucho, pero:



Tu crees que el estado Ucraniano puede aguantar mucho sin dinero occidental.
Y en la situacion actual, cuanto crees que puede occidente mantener a un pais de 30 millones de personas con ingresos 0.


----------



## Harman (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y las energia para los ucranianos, se ve venir de lejos. La pregunta es porque* Putin* no lo impide ...que es muy facil.




Los caminos del Señor son inescrutables…

La noticia dice lo que quieren los yankees, no que los rusos lo hayan o lo vayan aceptar.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esto es algo que no se ha comentado mucho, pero:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153013
> 
> 
> ...



Debe ser una charofiesta perpetua lo de Banderania. Estarán cobrando su sopa boba sin trabajar, solo secuestran a los pobres para el frente, ya no se molestaran en recoger las cosechas, los que mandan y sus putitas están de vacaciones en Occidente...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No sere yo el que los infravalore. Pero tengo claro, cuando tienen superioridad arrasan, no es el caso. Como no lo era contra la URSS, por eso rehuyen el combate y jugan por detras, ojo que tiraron todo un coloso así.
> 
> Precisamente creo qeu son más peligrosos si los rusos no entran con todo, porque tendran más tiempo para intrigar.



No estamos tan lejos, conforero. 

La diferencia es que yo creo que están marcando el ritmo conscientemente. 

Es un matiz, veremos...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Es que lo que el Plan Schlieffen reflejaba era la impotencia de Alemania. O iban con todo y que pasara lo que Dios quisiera, o sabían que tenían perdida la guerra de antemano.
> 
> Alemania buscó con desesperación la guerra porque sabían que, de esperar unos años, no tendrían ninguna posibilidad porque el tiempo jugaba en su contra.



Alemania era en esa época la principal potencia indusdrial, podria haber aplastado a sus enemigos en el area económica, sus productos industriales no tenian rival, el concepto de "batalla decisiva" napoléonico hace tiempo que habia pasado de moda, puesto que el concepto de guerra a esas altura ya era de guerra total, pero como dijo De Gaulle, "las potencias van a la guerra con una guerra de retraso".


----------



## coscorron (11 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Se complica el tema energía en el Tercer Mundo
> 
> *El operador de la red eléctrica del Reino Unido advierte del estrechamiento del margen entre la oferta y la demanda a medida que aumentan las temperaturas – BBG*
> 16:03 || 11/08/2022



Pués si tienen un problema cuando aumentan las temperaturas ya veras tu el problema cuando bajen ... Es una coña pero en realidad el pico de consumo de energía no es el verano ...


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mientras existan los EEUU, las sanciones de los anglocabrones a la FR son para siempre, mucho tiene que cambiar la geopolitica internacional, tenemos conflicto para largo tiempo.



Mientras existan o mientras predominen. Si se consigue (qué bonito sueño, muy improbable pero no imposible) quitarles el liderazgo. Si surge una corriente social en Europa que en lugar de aislar a Rusia los aísle a ellos, entonces ya no habrá lugar a las sanciones, o mejor, se las pondremos a ellos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Debe ser una charofiesta perpetua lo de Banderania. Estarán cobrando su sopa boba sin trabajar, solo secuestran a los pobres para el frente ya no se molestaran en recoger las cosechas, los que mandan y sus putitas están de vacaciones en Occidente...



Nah, los granjeros curran mucho.
Pero la economia Ucraniana es un desastre, es como la rusa de los 90s, nunca salieron de la etapa de 10 familias controlando el 90% del PIB del pais, lo poco funcional que habia en el pais eran 3 o 4 industrias, que encima estaban en el sur o en el Este.
El occidente del pais, lo que es propiamente Ucrania, es carpatos, gitanos rumanos basicamente, ese pais esta produciendo ahora literalmente nada.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Como decía mi aguelo, vaya 2 patas para un banco...


----------



## Adriano II (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Asi lo relata Barbara Tuchman en su libro "Los cañones de Agosto", el Plan Schlieffen era una aberración estratégica pues consistia en enviar al frente a todo el ejército alemán menos un ejercito, el VIII situado en Prusia Oriental, 7 ejércitos junto con sus reservas atacando a la vez, si algo salia mal, tendrían a todo el ejército en linea y habrian perdido la guerra. Lo que sucedió.



Si algo salía mal tendrían el bloqueo de la Royal Navy y el hambre en Alemania que fué lo que pasó y lo que les obligó a pedir la paz (más que el hecho de luchar en 2 frentes que al final fué uno solo tras la revolución rusa)

Por eso Hitler en la II GM estaba obsesionado con los recursos (el trigo de Ucrania, el petróleo del Caucaso, etc) y dirigió la guerra como la dirigió

Y ahora volvemos al punto de partida una III GM (si esto es la III GM) que se parece a la primera y en la que Alemania va a ser sodomizada como en la I GM por el tema recursos ...


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alemania era en esa época la principal potencia indusdrial, podria haber aplastado a sus enemigos en el area económica, sus productos industriales no tenian rival, el concepto de "batalla decisiva" napoléonico hace tiempo que habia pasado de moda, puesto que el concepto de guerra a esas altura ya era de guerra total, pero como dijo De Gaulle, "las potencias van a la guerra con una guerra de retraso".



Alemania y el Imperio Austro-Hungaro eran económicamente en 1914, el 61% del PIB de Francia, Inglaterra y Rusia. 

Ellos sabían que no podían mantener una guerra larga, y de ahí su plan. Un poco como le pasó a Japón en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

Este otono será caliente y hasta puede que haya lio, en mi pais, meanwhile, el puto draghi diciendo que le queremos mucho, me cago en tus muertos, coglione!


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués si tienen un problema cuando aumentan las temperaturas ya veras tu el problema cuando bajen ... Es una coña pero en realidad el pico de consumo de energía no es el verano ...



Yunited Quindom va ha tener una segunda quincena de agosto autenticamente de perros. Les viene temporal durante bastantes días. El raygrass inglés reverdecerá.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Washington apoya la creación de una zona desmilitarizada en torno a la central de Zaporiyia.*
Estados Unidos ha pedido este jueves a Rusia que *cese todas las operaciones militares en y alrededor de las plantas de energía nuclear en Ucrania* y ha dicho que *apoya el llamamiento de Kiev para una "zona desmilitarizada" en Zaporiyia. *"Combatir cerca de una planta de energía nuclear es peligroso e irresponsable", ha manifestado un portavoz del Departamento de Estado.


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Pennywise vuelve a ofrecer un globo:


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si algo salía mal tendrían el bloqueo de la Royal Navy y el hambre en Alemania que fué lo que pasó y lo que les obligó a pedir la paz (más que el hecho de luchar en 2 frentes que al final fué uno solo tras la revolución rusa)
> 
> Por eso Hitler en la II GM estaba obsesionado con los recursos (el trigo de Ucrania, el petróleo del Caucaso, etc) y dirigió la guerra como la dirigió
> 
> Y ahora volvemos al punto de partida una III GM (si esto es la III GM) que se parece a la primera y en la que Alemania va a ser sodomizada como en la I GM por el tema recursos ...



A los alemanes parece que les gusta. No aprenden.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te voy a decir una cosa pasmón :
> 
> *los medios construyen una imagen de la sociedad que no responde a la realidad pero que presentan como un fiel reflejo de la misma, con lo que las personas buscan adecuar sus conductas a esa imagen.*
> 
> ...




ANALICEN CON SENSATEZ : 

- ¿ A cuántos políticos y periodistas ucranianos sobornaron los rusos antes de decidir empezar a asesinar a miles de personas inocentes ? 

- ¿ cuántas series de la tele estaban guionizadas con el fin de que a la población le pareciese buena idea unirse con la madre patria de nuevo ?

- con lo que cuesta tan solo un misil de los muchos que lanza Rusia le podría pagar el sueldo de por vida a los JORGE JAVIER ucranianos y 100 más como él .

- ¿ cuántos ucranianos fueron señalados como conspiranoicos cuando clamaban diciendo que los rusos los querían joder y estaban detrás del " feminismo " ucraniano o a saber qué ataques de ingeniería social ? 

- está sucediendo !!!! a no ser que piensen que todo es una performance diseñada en el FORO DE DAVOS para dar acelerar el GRAN RESETEO DE LA ECONOMÍA, va a ser que existen personas que les parece buena idea asesinar a miles de otras personas para conseguir fines políticos.


- lo que nunca entenderé es que si el dichoso CORONAVIRUS , fue capaz de paralizar a miles de millones de personas y colapsar países ...
¿ por qué Putin no lo usa o lo usó como arma biológica sin tener que declarar la guerra ? 

Habría conseguido los objetivos militares mucho antes sin necesidad de invadir ni todas las consecuencias socioeconómicas que están sucediendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> estoooo........si, se quién me dices, pero hoy no ha venido. Ya, si eso.... hala, chavalote, cuidateee.
> 
> Ya sin coña, tienes a tu disposición toda la información necesaria para hacer un análisis equilibrado y coherente de los mecanismos que subyacen a la conducta humana y, sin embargo, haces un análisis magufo e irrisorio que cualquier niño de doce años ya podría empezar a sintetizar antes de culminar su desarrollo adolescente. Recuerdo lo flipado que estaba en los 70 y 80 con aquellas mierdas del Machu Pichu y las pirámides, pero uno crece. ¿No crees que ya va siendo hora?



Yo no creo en nada. Sólo en lo evidente. 
No creo en dios ni en el demonio pero sí en sus representantes que es lo mismo.

PIENSA CON CALMA :

- Si es posible que unos marroquíes tengan una droga que con un leve pinchazo ( que nada pueden inyectar ) puedan conseguir la sumisión química de una chica en una discoteca ...¿ por qué no crees que una jeringa entera de un líquido que nadie sabe lo que es puede ser realmente una droga permanente ? 

- y si es mentira y es imposible lo de los pinchazos ¿ por qué llenan las portadas de los telediarios y los periódicos con esa mentira ? ¿ cuántas otras mentiras nos cuentan a diario ?


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*Arresto domiciliario en Rusia para la periodista que protesta reiteradamente contra la guerra en Ucrania.*
Un tribunal de Moscú ha decretado este jueves arresto domiciliario para *la periodista Marina Ovsyannikova*, conocida por interrumpir en marzo pasado el principal noticiero de la televisión pública rusa con unas proclamas antibélicas.

El tribunal satisfizo la solicitud de la Fiscalía para decretar arresto domiciliario como medida cautelar a Marina Ovsyánnikova", indica el servicio de prensa de la corte Basmanni en un comunicado citado por la agencia Interfax. *La periodista, de 44 años, deberá permanecer bajo arresto domiciliario hasta al menos el 9 de octubre.* Ovsyannikova fue detenida la víspera y su domicilio fue registrado en el marco de un proceso judicial sobre* información "falsa" acerca de la actuación del Ejército ruso en Ucrania*.












Decretan arresto domiciliario para Marina Ovsyannikova, la periodista del cartel contra la invasión de Ucrania


Un tribunal de Moscú ha decretado este jueves arresto domiciliario para la periodista Marina Ovsyannikova, conocida por interrumpir el principal noticiero de la televisión...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Alemania y el Imperio Austro-Hungaro eran económicamente en 1914, el 61% del PIB de Francia, Inglaterra y Rusia.
> 
> Ellos sabían que no podían mantener una guerra larga, y de ahí su plan. Un poco como le pasó a Japón en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



el Plan Schlieffen estaba medido al milimetro, la cantidad exacta de hombres para envolver Paris y provocar una Cannae, una completa locura pues confiaban que se cumpliesen todas las fases sin fallos, pero cuando tenian al enemigo en plena retirada llegando a Paris, von Moltke se cagó y envió 2 cuerpos de ejército a Prusia, sacándolos del I y II Ejercitos, claves para la maniobra, al faltar esos efectivos, cambiaron los planes por envolver al enemigo delante de Paris, entonces entro en acción la reserva francesa en forma de VI ejercito y todo se fué a la mierda.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> La mejor contribución de Jose Bonaparte a España y esta por aferrarse al atraso la rechazo: la abolición de los chiringuitos medievales. Es curioso que los españoles solo copiaron lo que no servia de los franceses nunca sus aciertos.



En Francia tienen mas lenguas vernaculas que nosotros en la peninsula, en su constitucion, la unica lengua oficial es el frances y nadie se rasga las vestiduras.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Los anglos serán como serán pero en algunas cosas son únicos.

El mejor manual de política y geopolítica nunca editado. Aquí está todo:



Sir Nigel Hawthorne. Impresionante el speech. No encontraréis nada más claro y mejor explicado. Cuando os preguntéis sobre la relación de los anglos con Europa todo está aquí. 

Sencillo. Y con ese toque de humor refinado. Perfecto.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cositas.

*Anuncio de servicio público
*
Si se encuentra en la Crimea ocupada y desea conducir hacia el este por un puente en particular, es mejor que lo haga *muy* pronto o no lo hará en absoluto.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Con quien tu quieras pero ya eso es un hecho consumado y absoluto. Y aquí se habla como si los realistas fueran hermanitas de la caridad como se nota que no vieron lo que traían Monteverde, Boves y Morillo.



Menuda limpia que hizo de blancos Bolivar, creo recordar que se cargo a 2/3 de la poblacion civil blanca, peninsulares y criollos de Colombia y Venezuela.

PD- Cuando termino la guerra despidio o asesino a todos los funcionarios que habian estado al servicio de la corona, les embargo todos sus bienes, ese es otro genocidio del libertador.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y aquí está el secreto del bombardeo del ZNPP,
> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense apoya la idea de una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la ZNPP.
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahí el truco del almendruco. Buscan un espacio seguro para meter fuerzas.
Copiando lo de Siria.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis son muy buenos en vender mentiras, Japon no se rindio de forma incondicional. Tenian acordado la continuidad del emperador ANTES de firmar nada. Otra cosa es que los yanquis podrian haberlos traicionado, pero con las tropas en el pais hubiera sido una revuelta fanatica a gran escala.



Eso se puede interpretar de otra forma, y la explicación que das perfectamente se amolda al propio interés yanki. Conocían lo suficiente de la idiosincrasia japonesa como para comprender que la estabilidad de ese territorio que pretendían convertir en una punta de lanza en Oriente, necesitase del freno que la figura del Emperador representaba. Así que no es 'que los japoneses impusiesen nada', es que los yankis sabían que la forma más práctica de conseguir sus objetivos era esa ¿qué más les daba mantener a ese emperador (y sucesores) si solo es una figura sin poder ejecutivo alguno? y a la vista está que les salió bien la jugada.


----------



## Peineto (11 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si el piso no es ni tuyo que mas me da el resto ...



A mí, todo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si algo salía mal tendrían el bloqueo de la Royal Navy y el hambre en Alemania que fué lo que pasó y lo que les obligó a pedir la paz (más que el hecho de luchar en 2 frentes que al final fué uno solo tras la revolución rusa)
> 
> Por eso Hitler en la II GM estaba obsesionado con los recursos (el trigo de Ucrania, el petróleo del Caucaso, etc) y dirigió la guerra como la dirigió
> 
> Y ahora volvemos al punto de partida una III GM (si esto es la III GM) que se parece a la primera y en la que Alemania va a ser sodomizada como en la I GM por el tema recursos ...



Alemania vuelve a estar contra la pared y los teutones nunca escogen la solucion mas sencilla...

PD- La solucion es ir abandonando el embargo y la Otan, poco a poco, pero sin pausa, me temo que ellos elegiran la guerra cuando esten totalmente arruinados.


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo no creo en nada. Sólo en lo evidente.
> No creo en dios ni en el demonio pero sí en sus representantes que es lo mismo.
> 
> PIENSA CON CALMA :
> ...



no son las mentiras, es la manera que tiene tu coco de sintetizarlo. Mira, me incomoda más a la vista el speech de un maguflai que las mierdas de esos cuatro piraos que se dedican a insultar a las madres de los que escriben aquí. Al fin y al cabo, la discapacidad no se elige, pero la estupidez sí. Como decíamos en la época de Usenet, !PLONK!


----------



## Ardilla Roja (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los yanquis no van a decidir cuanto dura esto. Pueden intentar alargarlo solo mientras Putin frene a los rusos, si se levanta un dia y dice al ataque con movilización .....los yanquis no pintaran nada.
> 
> Absolutamente nada "tecnologico" o militar le impide destruir todos los puentes del Dneiper, o atacar cualquier central nuclear al oeste de ucrania. No lo hace simplemente porque no lo cree oportuno, pensando en la posguerra y en no romper todos los lazos con occidente. Y yo creo que se equivoca, pero es decisión politica, no laseres desde el espacio profundo yanqui que defienden ucrania.



De acuerdo en casi todo, pero no en que Putin se equivoca ¿para qué tantas prisas? Si fuera una invasión como dicen en occidente pues sí, se va con todo y hace cuatro meses que Ucrania sería rusa. Pero no es eso lo que se busca. En primer lugar está la población civil a la que hay que proteger, los pro-rusos están convencidos pero a los otros hay que demostrarles que están más seguros al lado de Rusia. En segundo lugar está el tema de la seguridad en sus fronteras, cuanto más lejos esté la línea del frente mejor. En tercer lugar y no menos importante, aprovechar el momento exacto en que el globalismo está más débil para cambiar el statu quo en el panorama económico y geoestrategico internacional, Rusia no puede permitirse que sus enemigos sigan acosandola y queda claro que la única forma de conseguirlo es debilitarles, eso se consigue con una guerra lenta en lo militar y dejando que se desgasten economicamente y moralmente a base de derrotas encadenadas y prolongadas en el tiempo. La propaganda globalista es de consumo rápido, la gente se aburre de dar apoyo a algo que no obtiene resultados inmediatos, si encima acaban notandolo en su bolsillo, no será tan popular el apoyo a Ucrania ni el ataque a todo lo ruso. Desgaste, caen "cabezas pensantes" y el sistema queda en entredicho.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

¡En Crimea, un aumento significativo en la radiación de fondo! En el aeródromo de Novofedorovka, que fue destruido por un ataque masivo con misiles, se almacenaron ojivas nucleares, ¡traídas en 2015!


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Buena noticia, sea juzgado, humillado y fusilado.



Si no ha ejecutado arbitrariamente a nadie, yo no pediría su muerte. Lo que pediría es que lo llevasen delante de todas esas madres y demás familiares que tuvieron que aguantar su falta de humanidad. Y que éstas, con sus manos vacías, le diesen tantos tortazos como les apeteciese. Y todo esto filmado desde varios ángulos para que la gente luego haga vídeo-mix al estilo del 'cara-anchoa' con la música de New Order de fondo.

Y si es encontrado culpable de asesinar, que no de combatir según las reglas, entonces primero lo dicho, y luego fusilarlo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¡En Crimea, un aumento significativo en la radiación de fondo! En el aeródromo de Novofedorovka, que fue destruido por un ataque masivo con misiles, se almacenaron ojivas nucleares, ¡traídas en 2015!



Es que eso es algo de lo que no se ha hablado. Pero el almacenamiento y mantenimiento de ojivas nucleares no es cosa baladí.

Desde los acuerdos de los 90, hay dudas sobre la gestión de activos nucleares.

Ojito con la chapuza rusa.


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alemania vuelve a estar contra la pared y los teutones nunca escogen la solucion mas sencilla...
> 
> PD- La solucion es ir abandonando el embargo y la Otan, poco a poco, pero sin pausa, me temo que ellos elegiran la guerra cuando esten totalmente arruinados.



Alemania no puede hacer una guerra ni contra Bélgica. Nos quejamos de lo que tenemos nosotros pero allí la corrupción en lo militar es extrema y carecen hasta de material básico para maniobras. Sus fuerzas armadas son un "salariódromo" y uan fuente de contratas para ciertas industrias.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que eso es algo de lo que no se ha hablado. Pero el almacenamiento y mantenimiento de ojivas nucleares no es cosa baladí.
> 
> Desde los acuerdos de los 90, hay dudas sobre la gestión de activos nucleares.
> 
> Ojito con la chapuza rusa.



Joder cuanta palabrería llevas, dando la vara en no se cuantos post de mierda, para terminar con el clásico y esperado "chapuza rusa".


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Al tío se le ve listo de cojones, oye. Todo lo que no sea derrotar completamente a Rusia va a ser muy oscuro para nosotros, dice el genio.
> 
> Por algo decía Nietzsche de los bálticos, y en general de los prusianos del Este, que no eran otra cosa que piernas largas y cuellos largos, con esa tan buena percha lucían el uniforme fenomenalmente, pero cabeza muy poca.



Nietzsche sabía de lo que hablaba, los bálticos a veces demuestran tener menos luces que una carreta.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A los alemanes parece que les gusta. No aprenden.



Me has recordado al chiste del que iba a cazar osos... 

*A la caza del oso*

Eduardo fue a cazar osos, y al encontrarse con un pequeño oso de
color marrón le disparó. Entonces sintió un golpecito sobre su hombro y al darse vuelta, vio un gran Oso Negro que le dijo:
- Tienes dos opciones; O te golpeo hasta la muerte o nos
entendemos con sexo.
Eduardo decidió agacharse. Aunque se sintió dolido por 2 semanas,
rápidamente se recuperó y juró venganza por lo que inició otro
viaje para encontrar al Oso Negro y cuando por fin lo encontró le
disparó.
Entonces sintió otro golpecito en el hombro. Esta vez un enorme
Oso Grisáceo estaba a su derecha. Era más grande que el Oso Negro y le dijo:
- Esto te va a doler mas a ti que a mí pero tienes dos opciones; o
te golpeo hasta la muerte o nos entendemos con sexo.
Otra vez Eduardo pensó que era mejor perder su dignidad que su vida. Aunque sobrevivió, pasaron muchos meses hasta que logró recuperarse.
Ultrajado, se dirigió de nuevo al bosque con una
sola meta: ¡¡Venganza!!.
Logró encontrar la pista del Oso Grisáceo, lo ubicó y le disparó.
De nuevo sintió un golpecito en el hombro, giró y vio un gigantesco
Oso Polar que mirándolo fijamente le dijo:
- Admítelo Eduardo, tú no vienes a cazar...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Joder cuanta palabrería llevas, dando la vara en no se cuantos post de mierda, para terminar con el clásico y esperado "chapuza rusa".



No demando tu atención. Te lo simplifico.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuantos F-35 tiene la UE actualmente operativos, unos 50 ???, cuantos F-35 han desplazado al RU y Polonia los EEUU ???.
> 
> PD- Podrian intentar los rusos hacerse con un ladrillo volador de esos, bien sea derribandolo si sobrevuelan el espacio aereo ucraniano o comprandoselo a un piloto occidental por unos cuantos milloncejos.



Igual esa es una de las estrategias yankis, dejar que los rusos capturen un F-35 y que se arruinen produciéndolo


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Tiene que ser de coña



Hace años me hubiera reído a mandíbula batiente de la gringada analfabeta. A día de hoy no dudo que si preguntan en España la ignorancia sería similar.


----------



## Praktica (11 Ago 2022)

*En las Arenas ahora es un verdadero infierno. Las tropas de la Federación rusa quemaron las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania con solncepek, artillería y Grad. Noticias de combate frescas y consolidadas de Ucrania durante la Última hora (videos)*
2022-08-11 17:12









В Песках сейчас самый настоящий АД. Войск РФ выжигают ВСУ Солнцепеками, артиллерией и градами. Свежие новости и боевые сводки из Украины за последний час (12 видео)


В Песках сейчас идут ожесточенные бои. Артиллерия работает по позициям ВСУ без перерыва. Каждую секунду гремят взрывы. Свежие сводки с фронтов Украины. В результате активных наступательных боевых действий союзных сил ликвидировано более 50 процентов личного состава в 14-й и 66-й бригадах ВСУ...




translated.turbopages.org





*Resumen de la milicia de Novorossia. Últimos informes de los frentes de DPR y LC*

En las Arenas ahora hay peleas. La artillería trabaja en posiciones en condiciones mutuamente acordadas, sin interrupciones. Cada segundo retumban explosiones. Una nueva revisión de la situación en Ucrania.

En respuesta a las hostilidades ofensivas activas, las fuerzas aliadas utilizaron más de 50 procedimientos de personal en las brigadas 14 y 66 en las direcciones de artemov y avdeev. Un avión de producción de la corte Suprema de Rusia fue derribado por helicópteros mi-24 cerca de la ciudad de Nikopol, en la región de Dnipro. Los medios de defensa aérea rusos por la noche repelieron todos los ataques en condiciones mutuamente acordadas en la central nuclear de Zaporizhia, dijo la administración de energodar. Solo 5 de los 15 objetivos del obús Ucraniano 2000 se pueden usar en Alemania. El resto no es capaz y no es adecuado para la batalla. La razón se llama, incluido el uso incorrecto de obuses por parte del ejército Ucraniano. Del mismo modo, zaluzhny mostró a Zelensky un mapa esquemático simple de por qué la operación batalla por Kherson se convertiría en destrucción en términos mutuamente acordados. Las tropas rusas no necesitan tener artillería en Kherson y, para cruzar el Dnieper, es suficiente colocarla en la otra orilla en Aleshki y Kartashniki para cubrir el equipo de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania del fuego denso en la estepa. Las APU, incluso hasta el suburbio de Kherson, no tendrán tiempo de llegar, ya que las APU se borrarán en polvo.

El ex jefe del estado mayor de Rusia, general baluevsky: "los quadcopters comerciales simples de fabricación China han revolucionado el uso de artillería tradicional y reactiva, resolviendo casi por completo el antiguo problema de reconocimiento, selección y ajuste de piezas de artillería.".

"El ministro de ambas partes dictaminó que en este momento el número de combatientes en el lado de rezima es 1 millón de personas. Esta cifra incluye "no solo a los soldados, sino también a los médicos, comunicadores y ciberespecialistas de las fuerzas fronterizas, la policía nacional y las fuerzas especiales".

Según él, la Federación rusa reunió "111-115 grupos de batallón y combate, esto es alrededor de 137 miles de soldados". Pero "el grupo ruso está retirando el Ucraniano en tiempos 10-15 en armas de anillo, tanques, aviones, artillería, misiles, sistemas de disparo de salva y derribos".

Cuando, con esta superioridad casi perfecta de la mano de obra del enemigo, los rusos aún logran encajar en partes separadas del frente Ucraniano, la cabeza parlante de una pandilla de drogadictos y nazis aclara que este no es el caso". (Gatito Z)

"Ayer, el enemigo intentó atacar a Nikolsky bajo la Custodia, fue rechazado, perdió dos BMP con personal, una pérdida significativa. Ahora compiten entre sí dos formas de atacar a los desopolos en sus pies, y en abierto, con el apoyo de vehículos blindados. El intento de ayer de romper el espécimen, cuya eficacia proporciona una solución, pero el uso de bosques como medio de camuflaje tampoco beneficia significativamente.

La barrera forestal establece la dirección y, por su estrechez, localiza al grupo, infligiendo golpes en el grupo objetivo con el tiempo. En este caso, como un método para enmascarar el cortavientos, tampoco es muy efectivo: la cámara de imágenes térmicas de la tecnología puede establecer fácilmente su ubicación, y luego nuevamente, la artillería.

Hay dos opciones: conducir a los soldados hacia adelante, sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas, o acumular recursos de artillería y quemar todo lo que pueda ser peligroso, sin olvidarse de hacer pases en los campos minados: La "serpiente gorynych" hará frente a esta tarea. Y si no hay suficiente artillería en algún sitio, invitar al personal, al menos para crear la apariencia de una ofensiva, es más que una tontería". (Khodakovsky)

En las Arenas trabaja "Solana". Los civiles en las Arenas hace mucho tiempo, en 2015, el pueblo se ha ampliado en instalaciones mutuamente acordadas. Sobre los principales objetos de la TOS-A1 " Solana ya hemos escrito, es el momento de Mostrar su trabajo. En el video: una descarga de 15 misiles posiciones anunciadas en la Arena. Los rebeldes se esconden en sus casas, pero esos misiles no dejan ninguna posibilidad. El número de personal del ejército Ucraniano disminuye con cada salida, y los bastiones se convierten en ruinas.









Одноклассники







ok.ru





voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru













voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru













voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru





voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru













voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru













voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> No sé si se habrá puesto en el hilo, pero mirad a quién han capturado los rusos:
> 
> 
> 
> Balla, balla, el ucropsicópata que se dedicaba a llamar por teléfono a las madres de los soldados rusos muertos (y posiblemente torturados) para reírse de ellas. En una guerra, ser un hijo de perra sin entrañas es algo que acumula muchas papeletas para acabar pagando tarde o temprano.



Me he llevado el alegrón del día.

A todo cerdo...


----------



## Peineto (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo mismo llegan hasta el rio ( una frontera defendible ) solo con voluntarios, o Putin deja pasar a los de Corea del Norte ( jeje sería digno de verse pero no creo que lo permita ).
> 
> Si llegan al rio pueden defenderes con pocas bajas eternamente.
> 
> Pero creo igual que al final Putin acepto la realidad y entro, tarde o temprano aceptara que los anglos van a muerte y se pondra serio. Porque es eso o una guerra de desgaste muy muy larga y comoda para los anglos.



Creo que haces gilipollas tanto a Putin, como al estado mayor ruso.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Los distinguen por la huella de calor mediante satélites equipados con infrarrojos.
> 
> Pero eso, ya saben como solucionarlo, y es con una resistencia conectada a una batería que imita la huella de calor de los motores de avión.



Los serbios supieron como chiflar a los AGM-88 HARM; colocando junto a los objetivos militares.... hornos microondas. Los dejaban en el suelo, con la puerta abierta mirando hacia arriba, y como emiten en la misma gama de frecuencias que muchos radares los HARM iban a por los hornos.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

La explicación oficial del ministerio de defensa del régimen: no pasó nada inusual, el equipo militar se incendió, no hay víctimas


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Me he llevado el alegrón del día.
> 
> A todo cerdo...



Ni diez justos habia en Sodoma....


----------



## Nico (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>





Uhhhh... si a ese tío no lo despellejan, pido que me lo dejen a mi. El más hijodeputa de todo este conflicto.  

El karma es fantástico. Con poca caridad cristiana le deseo una retribución equivalente.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hace años me hubiera reído a mandíbula batiente de la gringada analfabeta. A día de hoy no dudo que si preguntan en España la ignorancia sería similar.



Cuando la guerra de Iraq le preguntaban a los ciudadanos usanos, donde estaba el pais y los que contestaban, que eran una minoria, respondian que el pais estaba en africa !!!.


----------



## Adriano II (11 Ago 2022)

Dutch TTF : Precio de referencia en norte de Europa
Henry Hub : Precio de referencia en USA

Ale a disfrutar de lo sancionado


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Oryx da por perdidos 6 Su24 + 1 que ya dieron ayer y 4 Su-30.

La lista completa de hoy:* 29 objetivos destruidos.  *


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Desgraciadamente ya estamos todos pagando un precio por ello. Queramos o no queramos. Y no hace falta que dé ninguna explicación ¿verdad?

Y a ese payaso de 'El Pis' habría que decirle ¿qué cojones 'estamos en guerra'? el día que sí estemos realmente en guerra, te vas a enterar de lo que es. Va a llegar un día en Europa, en el que llamar a alguien 'periodista' será insultarle.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Funcionaba, funcionaba aceptablemente, la URSS no cayó por un tema económico, cayó porque sus dirigentes fueron comprados a golpe de talonario, China corre el mismo riesgo, por muy prospera que sea.



No olvide el asunto del precio tirado del petróleo saudí, el rearme de la Guerra de las Galaxias, y Chernobil. El coste económico de limpiar Chernobil fue muy alto y destrozó la economía de la URSS.


----------



## Malevich (11 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Alemania y el Imperio Austro-Hungaro eran económicamente en 1914, el 61% del PIB de Francia, Inglaterra y Rusia.
> 
> Ellos sabían que no podían mantener una guerra larga, y de ahí su plan. Un poco como le pasó a Japón en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



El problema de Alemania es que no tenía apenas colonias. Unos pocos territorios en África y las islas del Pacífico que compró a España en 1899.
Y así, no podía colocar sus productos industriales con la comodidad de Francia e Inglaterra, además de todas las materias primas que obtenían éstos, prácticamente gratis.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuántos batallones está enviando Rusia en agosto?
> 
> He leído varias cosas:
> -Que en una provincia mediana de los Urales estaban entrenando 3 batallones de voluntarios.
> ...



Rusia no va a aumentar el número de soldados en Ucrania. Tan solo los está rotando.

No necesita más, de momento.


----------



## arriondas (11 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, al Eldorado, al M.Video, al Citilink o al DNS a pillar hornos microondas...


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

*Kedmi: el colapso de la hegemonía estadounidense hará sufrir a los países que se han enriquecido con ella*


*Cuando la hegemonía estadounidense se derrumbe, los Estados que están bajo la influencia
de Estados Unidos se encontrarán en un estado de total incertidumbre. ..*
_*
El mundo unipolar pronto será sustituido por uno multipolar, y la supremacía de EE.UU.
en la política y la economía mundiales quedará en nada. Los intentos de aislar a Rusia 
sólo han acelerado el colapso de la hegemonía de Washington.
*_
*Sin embargo, es probable que la ilusión de la supremacía de EEUU siga existiendo durante 
unos años más. Yakov Kedmi lo explica: los países que se enriquecieron con la bandera 
de las estrellas tendrán que sufri*r.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Scholz exigió a Rusia que se lleve urgentemente de Alemania las turbinas de Siemens para el Nord Stream.
> 
> "Deja de decir con argumentos ilusorios que no lo quieres, tómalo, ¡ahí está!"
> 
> ...



Siguen pensando que el tema del gas será solo para este invierno…animalitos estos europeos…
Cuando se den cuenta de que la próxima década, va a ser igual que este invierno, van a acordarse de la rusofobia toda su vida.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

En una guerra todos pierden. Los europeos estamos perdiendo a corto plazo y eso ayudará a no depender de Rusia.

Lo que está perdiendo ahora Rusia no es nada comparado con lo que va a perder en el futuro.


----------



## LIRDISM (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Exacto. Ese es el debate.
> 
> Pero son dos cosas diferentes.
> 
> ...



La superioridad americana lo veo en sus F-35 y F-22, por la tecnología del radar y en sus sistemas Aegis en buques y su capacidad furtiva tanto de radares y aviones y sin olvidar los aviones de alerta temprana que son superiores pero el resto del material yo no veo una gran diferencia, tal vez los hellfire de los apaches que tienen más alcance y tienen versión radar algo que el alligator no tiene pero en tanques, aunque el Abrams es mucho más pesado se le han visto miserias en Yemen e Iraq y lo peor de USA no tiene un misil convencional hipersónico algo que tiene Rusia y China en cantidad y es la pesadilla americana ahora mismo.

Los himars pues no son superiores a los rusos y el S-400 son superiores a los patriots, entre carencias americanas y edito en lo que hay más diferencia, los misiles antibuque, mientras los misiles antibuque occidentales son de menos explosivo, menos alcance y subsónicos los rusos junto a China los tienen supersónicos e hipersónicos y hasta con explosivo nuclear, porque evitar a los portaaviones de EEUU es prioritario en la filosofía de guerra de estos dos países.

Los rusos tienen material de calidad pero algo bueno que tienen es que disponen de gran cantidad de munición para gastar en eones y más tanques que nadie, ningún país Europeo resiste el ritmo del martillo ruso porque se quedan sin munición en un mes a pesar de tener el mismo presupuesto de defensa que Rusia como gabachos e ingleses, solo los americanos lo igualan, claro.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Ya lo dije en otros hilos. Creo que el IRPF es 15%.
> Una chica con la que he hablado en Gelinzhik es autónoma y me dijo que solo paga 3% de todo lo que ingresa hasta approx 40k euros.
> Pero el analfabeto español ve un martillo y una bandera roja y grita comunismo mientras le expolian el 75% de lo que ingresa entre impuestos directos e indirectos



En Rusia pagas un 15% si ganas más de 60.000 dólares y sin límite.
Un 13% si ganas menos de esa cantidad.

Y desde hace un mes, si trabajas en IT, no pagas impuestos, cero


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

cono creia que era rejon, borrao.


----------



## Elimina (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¡Uy, qué regalo!
¿Todavía tiene los ojos?
Porque es sabido que los orcos comen ojos de elfos nazis


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Coca Cola no se ha ido de Rusia, es falso.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Como se decía unas páginas atrás, Esta vaina va de EEUU que quiere que ceda Rusia
un territorio "desmilitarizado", para montar un enclave, tal y como lo consiguió en Siria.
Así que, tendremos acoso, cada vez con disparos mas aproximados para ablandar a Rusia., 
Es lo que me parece.


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni diez justos habia en Sodoma....



Vale, pero dejemos a Sodoma en paz porque parece que les cayó un meteorito y los del pueblo de al lado se alegraron.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

El problema energético de Europa es culpa únicamente de Europa, culpar a la guerra es quedarse en la punta del iceberg, los "conspiranoicos" llevan avisando desde hace más de una década de que esto iba a pasar por lo civil o por lo criminal, y como precisamente es de Rusia de quien hemos creado dependencia estaba claro que iba a ser por lo criminal.
Si no hubiera estallado la guerra seguiríamos teniendo el mismo problema y cuanto más tiempo pasara en estallar todo, más dependientes de Rusia encima.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> *Resumiendo, NO tienes fuentes de esa oferta, es una hipótesis tan buena como otra cualquiera:*
> 
> Cómo encajan en esa hipótesis estos DATOS:
> 
> ...



Para buscar en ese montón de literatura que he consultado a lo largo de los años y cuyos autores ni me acuerdo el nombre es una verdadera muerte, mas si hubo esa clase de negociaciones y si no me crees ¿Como Miranda capitulo ante Monteverde (otra cosa es que Monteverde se limpiara el culo con el trato)?¿Como se reunieron Bolívar y Morillo sin que hubieran de antemano tanteos previos? ¿Como Iturbide acordó con las autoridades virreinales el cambio de vestiduras? Cuando se instalo el consejo de la junta de Caracas y Buenos Aires sus agentes en España intentaron negociar directamente con Madrid, de la misma forma que se busco el reconocimiento de las potencias europeas a las indepedencias.

La junta de Buenos Aires se monto en 1810 y la de Caracas por las mismas fechas, no todos los actores importantes del proceso independentista tuvieron la misma importancia en ese momento, eran otras figuras más moderadas de la oligarquía criolla y de los funcionarios coloniales españoles lo que las dirigían estos primeros movimientos.

Las juntas americanas tuvieron contactos con junta central de Sevilla cuando esta cae en 1810 se establece la junta de Cadiz cuya autoridad no es reconocida totalmente pues España estaba en las ultimas.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los anglos serán como serán pero en algunas cosas son únicos.
> 
> El mejor manual de política y geopolítica nunca editado. Aquí está todo:
> 
> ...



En catalán con fatales subtítulos en español


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> La superioridad americana lo veo en sus F-35 y F-22, por la tecnología del radar y en sus sistemas Aegis en buques y su capacidad furtiva tanto de radares y aviones pero el resto del material yo no veo una gran diferencia, tal vez los hellfire de los apaches que tienen más alcance y tienen versión radar algo que el alligator no tiene pero en tanques, aunque el Abrams es mucho más pesado se le han visto miserias en Yemen e Iraq y lo peor de USA no tiene un misil convencional hipersónico algo que tiene Rusia y China en cantidad y es la pesadilla americana ahora mismo.
> 
> Los himars pues no son superiores a los rusos y el S-400 son superiores a los patriots, entre carencias americanas.
> 
> Los rusos tienen material de calidad pero algo bueno que tienen es que disponen de gran cantidad de munición para gastar en eones y más tanques que nadie, ningún país Europeo resiste el ritmo del martillo ruso porque se quedan sin munición en un mes a pesar de tener el mismo presupuesto de defensa que Rusia como gabachos e ingleses, solo los americanos lo igualan, claro.



La diferencia es conceptual. 
Dejate de stealth y rollos comerciales de los contratistas useños. Dejate de vainas de los blogs ruskies. 
La diferencia reside en la aproximación al campo de batalla. Aquí está todo. 

Los useños están desarrollando una aproximación completamente nueva desde hace 15-20 años. El combate en red. Las características individuales de los vectores son poco o nada conclusivas. Es la red en su conjunto. Aquí está la diferencia. 

La integración de inteligencia y combate. 

Olvidate del stealth y zarandajas. Esto son rollos para vender a los contribuyentes. La clave es lo que ellos llaman CEC. Cooperative Engagement Capability. Sensores y activadores descentralizados en una red de combate. 

La clave no son las prestaciones concretas sino la capacidades de proceso de la información.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En catalán con fatales subtítulos en español



Si algo tienen bueno los catalanes es su buen gusto al interpretar el humor inglés. Eso siempre lo he respetado. No entiendo que España en su conjunto sea impermeable.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania recomendó a "respetados invitados rusos que no visiten Crimea ucraniana"*

”A menos que quieran unas vacaciones de verano desagradablemente calurosas, recomendamos a nuestros valiosos huéspedes rusos que no visiten Crimea ucraniana.

Porque ninguna cantidad de protector solar los protegerá de los efectos peligrosos de fumar en lugares no autorizados.”


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

*Interesante reportaje de la TV5 francesa sobre voluntarios estadounidenses*
_* en la Legión Internacional ucraniana. A la vuelta de una misión van a buscar
los efectos personales de sus compañeros caídos, pero se dan cuenta que*_
* una unidad ucraniana ha saqueado sus cuerpos.*


----------



## tomasjos (11 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Falta Irán,Venezuela y la virgen del pilar.



¿Que tienen qué ver Irán y Venezuela con el arribismo del PNV en la guerra civil y la villanía de los asesinos de ETA, que en plena democracia y pudiendo defender sus ideas en el parlamento decidieron ganar mediante el terror, también llamado "
socialización del sufrimiento"? Eso no es ni más ni menos que nazismo. Como los 200000 vascongados que tuvieron que irse de esa región y que cambiaron el mapa electoral, pura limpieza étnico cultural e ideológica. Que tendrá que ver Irán y Venezuela con una horda de asesinos psicópatas supremacistas sin respeto por la vida humana que no sea de su secta? Y por cierto, si quiere argumentar en contra de mi planteamiento me parece muy bien, pero lo que ha hecho usted es muy propio de la secta troskopodemita, responder despectivamente con un supuesto que asumo pretende ser irónico tratando de mostrar una superioridad insultante cuando lo que ha hecho es mostrar su falta absoluta de argumentos. Supongo que el próximo paso es la cancelación. Como no puedo argumentar lo cancelo a lo BLack Lives Matter o podemos rama troska y así ya no existe.


pegaso dijo:


> Falta Irán,Venezuela y la virgen del pilar.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Al final las fronteras historicas solo crean micronacionalismos mal entendidos, las prefecturas son mas asepticas y no tienden al cantonalismo, bautizalas como provincia o inventa una nueva denominacion administrativa y al frente de cada una de ellas el delegado del gobierno, gobernador civil o como quieras llamar a la autoridad politica de turno, la poblacion se acostumbraria y las avariciosas comunidades autonomas de Cataluña y de Euskadi serian pasado, los habitantes de Llobregat serian españoles con su capital provincial Barcelona y los habitantes de Cabo Machichaco serian españoles con su capital provincial en Vitoria.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152607
> 
> ...



Sí, pero una cosa es que España como estado soberano decida libremente crear departamentos, provincias, satrapías o lo que sea, y otra que una potencia extranjera invasora te imponga una división territorial con la excusa de "modernizarte" mientras te masacran y te desvalijan..., creo que hay una diferencia...

En cuanto a los cantonalismos y separatismos yo creo que van a seguir ahí independientemente de la división territorial que se adopte. El apocalipsis zombie-cantonalista de la I república tuvo lugar con las provincias de Javier de Burgos y el proto-separatismo se inició cuando en Cataluña sólo había poder central y la máxima autoridad de facto era el Capitán General de la región militar (Bases de Manresa, 1895).

La razón de porqué hay separatismos en España es la misma que explica la alianza "eterna" entre Inglaterra/UK y Portugal , porque los british han hecho y harán todo lo posible para evitar que seamos una gran potencia otra vez. Sólo hay que repasar la historia para ver quien estuvo detrás de la traición de parte de las autoridades de Cataluña a Felipe V en 1705, a quien habían reconocido como rey previamente, o quien fué el verdadero fundador del PNV, el armador Ramón de la Sota....(caballero del imperio británico y seguramente miembro del MI-6) 

Por su parte los franceses en su casa son muy jacobinos y centralistas, pero cuando les ha interesado han fomentado el separatismo en la Cataluña española sin ningún tipo de escrúpulos ni vergüenza por caer en tamaña contradiccion (maquiavelismo puro). El nefasto Prat de la Riba seguramente fué un agente francés y el contexto en el que surge "su" nacionalismo catalán era el frío análisis geo-estratégico del momento del estado mayor gabacho (finales del XIX). Francia se quería vengar de 1870 y sabían que habría guerra con Alemania sí o sí, pero a sus espaldas tenían un país potencialmente germanófilo y donde había un fuerte sentimiento anti-francés, tenían que utilizar todos los recursos a su alcance para que España no se alineara con los imperios centrales (cosa que intentó Cánovas hacia 1880 y los franceses lo sabían) ni se fortaleciera militarmente...y la desafección de Cataluña era clave (los sucesos de la Semana Trágica en 1909 van en la misma línea)....


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Pero tú a donde vas con esa pilina,.......HIJODELAGRANPUTA....rata de cloaca...dime de que presumes y te diré quien eres....
Aquí el Mcbein en todo su apogeo:


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La diferencia es conceptual.
> Dejate de stealth y rollos comerciales de los contratistas useños. Dejate de vainas de los blogs ruskies.
> La diferencia reside en la aproximación al campo de batalla. Aquí está todo.
> 
> ...



Los rusos dicen que los ukros reciben mucha información en tiempo real de los AWACS y los drones que tienen los estadounidenses volando constantemente sobre el Mar Negro, cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y reconocen que les está jodiendo bastante a la hora de volar sus propios aviones ya que los antiaéreos ukros, al disponer de esa información, no necesitan tener los radares encendidos y son mucho más dificiles de localizar. Es decir, les pasan por donde viene el avión, encienden el radar lo justo para fijarlo y dirigir el misil y lo apagan rápidamente para no ser localizados.

Ten en cuenta que esos aviones y drones en un enfrentamiento directo entre ambos no podrían volar y esa ventaja desaparece. Ahora no pueden tirarlos por no escalar. Que si yo fuera Putin, drones no volaría ni uno, no va gente dentro. Los AWACS ya es para pensárselo más.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ago 2022)

En un TG pro-ruso he visto restos de un cohete GMLRS americano en Enerhodar.

Me parece que los ucras tienen permiso, y ayuda, de los gringos para hacer volar la central nuclear. 

Como lleguen a lograrlo vamos a llorar todos.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Aquí nadie ha dicho que Ucrania esté ganando la guerra. Pero vamos, si te sirve, la primera semana Rusia controlaba más territorio que ahora. El material bueno no lo pueden reponer tan fácilmente por eso sacan los T-62. 

Las sanciones están haciendo mella aunque creais que no (y a medio-largo plazo más).

Ucrania le está aguantando al todopoderoso ejército ruso con casi 4 "mierdas" que les han enviado.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En un TG pro-ruso he visto restos de un cohete GMLRS americano en Enerhodar.
> 
> Me parece que los ucras tienen permiso, y ayuda, de los gringos para hacer volar la central nuclear.
> 
> Como lleguen a lograrlo vamos a llorar todos.



Vamos a ver ..... como no tengan las paredes de papel, no van a joder ningún reactor con un misil de esos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver ..... como no tengan las paredes de papel, no van a joder ningún reactor con un misil de esos.



No hace falta dañar la vasija para montar un pifostio gordo. En Fukushima lo que se jodió fueron los sistemas de refrigeración de emergencia.


----------



## kerevienteya (11 Ago 2022)

La situación en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog
a partir de las 16.00 horas (hora local) del 11 de agosto de 2022

▪El 9 de agosto, un asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania dijo que las declaraciones sobre la próxima contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Jersón eran "parte de la operación psicológica y de información".

Estas palabras son simplemente un intento de poner buena cara a un mal juego: durante julio, las formaciones ucranianas intentaron repetidamente avanzar en dirección Jersón y Nova Kakhovka.

Sin embargo, simplemente no lograron un éxito visible en ninguna de las áreas: las unidades rusas rechazaron todos los intentos de ataques locales por parte de las fuerzas numéricamente superiores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y les infligieron pérdidas significativas.

▪A pesar de las declaraciones de los políticos de Kiev, el comando ucraniano no abandona los planes para un ataque a Jersón. En las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, continúa la rotación de personal, las pérdidas se están reponiendo.

▪La artillería y la aviación rusas atacaron posiciones ucranianas en Mykolaiv (Nikolaev), Posad-Pokrovs'ke, Blahodatne, Bila Krynytsya, Zelenodolsk y Osokorivka.

▪Según los residentes locales, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han restaurado y planean usar el aeródromo de Kulbakino en las afueras del este de Mykolaiv (Nikolaev) para el propósito previsto.

Mapa


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No hace falta dañar la vasija para montar un pifostio gordo. En Fukushima lo que se jodió fueron los sistemas de refrigeración de emergencia.



Eso también está dentro de unos muros de hormigón que te cagas. Lo realmente peligroso es como tengan almacenado el combustible gastado. Si no gastaron mucha pasta en eso .....


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, pero una cosa es que España como estado soberano decida libremente crear departamentos, provincias, satrapías o lo que sea, y otra que una potencia extranjera invasora te imponga una división territorial con la excusa de "modernizarte" mientras te masacran y te desvalijan..., creo que hay una diferencia...
> 
> En cuanto a los cantonalismos y separatismos yo creo que van a seguir ahí independientemente de la división territorial que se adopte. El apocalipsis zombie-cantonalista de la I república tuvo lugar con las provincias de Javier de Burgos y el proto-separatismo se inició cuando en Cataluña sólo habíamantener poder central y la máxima autoridad de facto era el Capitán General de la región militar (Bases de Manresa, 1895).
> 
> ...



Hombre está bien recordar estas cosas, sobre quienes son los verdaderos interesados en mantener encendida la llama de los separatismos en España, para no tener que soportar esperpentos ridículos como lo que han pretendido en los últimos tiempos establecer una conexión entre Rusia y el independentismo nazi catalán.

Precisamente fué en Moscú la única gran capital de las que acudió Puigdemont en la que le dieron con la puerta en las narices.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos dicen que los ukros reciben mucha información en tiempo real de los AWACS y los drones que tienen los estadounidenses volando constantemente sobre el Mar Negro, cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y reconocen que les está jodiendo bastante a la hora de volar sus propios aviones ya que los antiaéreos ukros, al disponer de esa información, no necesitan tener los radares encendidos y son mucho más dificiles de localizar. Es decir, les pasan por donde viene el avión, encienden el radar lo justo para fijarlo y dirigir el misil y lo apagan rápidamente para no ser localizados.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que esos aviones y drones en un enfrentamiento directo entre ambos no podrían volar y esa ventaja desaparece. Ahora no pueden tirarlos por no escalar.



Si está clarísimo. Pero la gran duda que tengo es, que coño pasa con los sistemas de EW rusos?

Independientemente del grado de conflicto, de su intensidad,.. 

Todo occidente tenía en gran valoración los sistemas EW rusos.

Y ya avanzo. Sigo estas vainas desde hace más de 20 años. 

Y no entiendo nada. Lo reconozco, voy perdidísimo. Que alguien que sepa me lo explique. Flipo. Es todo una camama? Es que si es así, me la han metido doblada desde hace décadas. 

Alucinante. Pero la performance en EW de rusia en este conflicto es tan pobre que pienso que algo debe estar oculto. O algo que no quieren mostrar. O algo que no entiendo. Es que si es lo que parece, es brutal. 

Aquí no me posiciono porque no lo entiendo. Me ralla demasiado.


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si está clarísimo. Pero la gran duda que tengo es, que coño pasa con los sistemas de EW rusos?
> 
> Independientemente del grado de conflicto, de su intensidad,..
> 
> ...



Hombre .... hay dos explicaciones:

1.- El bluff que tu dices o
2.- Del mismo modo que los rusos estarán ahora mismo estudiando al dedillo todo lo que hacen y como funciona el sistema yanki, no querrán que los yankis estudien al dedillo sus contramedidas.

Cualquiera de las dos sirve.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... hay dos explicaciones:
> 
> 1.- El bluff que tu dices o
> 2.- Del mismo modo que los rusos estarán ahora mismo estudiando al dedillo todo lo que hacen y como funciona el sistema yanki, no querrán que los yankis estudien al dedillo sus contramedidas.
> ...



Puede ser. Como pringado aficionado estoy confundido. Veremos...


----------



## vettonio (11 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En catalán con fatales subtítulos en español



Magníficas series. Años 80. El que le explica al ministro es funcionario de carrera, sir Humphrey Applelby. 
Que risotadas me habré echado. Llegué a comprarme el libro. Esta inspirado en John Major quien sucedería a Thatcher.

El capítulo del viaje a Arabia jajaja


----------



## frangelico (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si está clarísimo. Pero la gran duda que tengo es, que coño pasa con los sistemas de EW rusos?
> 
> Independientemente del grado de conflicto, de su intensidad,..
> 
> ...



Cierto, es muy extraño. Aviones de guerra electrónica tienen pocos y podrían tener miedo e desplegarlos. Pero tienen sistemas terrestres también y ,aunque la niebla de la guerra confunde, Dan la impresión de estar sin guerra ni reconocimiento electrónico, algo muy raro


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Puede ser. Como pringado aficionado estoy confundido. Veremos...




Aquí hay muchas cosas que sorprenden. En una guerra normal en Ucrania no habría telefonía móvil ni internet ni luz ni agua en medio pais, no habría puentes en el río, no entrarían ni saldrían barcos de Odessa, etc...etc....

A mi la impresión que me da es que no quieren hacer más sangre de la necesaria y aun esperan un entendimiento con Occidente. Error, pero allá ellos. En fin .... ya se verá


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto, es muy extraño. Aviones de guerra electrónica tienen pocos y podrían tener miedo e desplegarlos. Pero tienen sistemas terrestres también y ,aunque la niebla de la guerra confunde, Dan la impresión de estar sin guerra ni reconocimiento electrónico, algo muy raro



Exacto. Por lo que te he leído sabes de que hablas. Y de todas las cosas raras de esta 'guerra', ésta es la que más me rompe los esquemas. 

Que en los vectores rusos hay un porcentaje elevado de propaganda lo sabe todo el mundo que siga el tema. 

Pero lo de la EW es muy raro. Mucho. 

Es que parece imposible que nos hallan engañado tanto tiempo. Algo no sabemos. No puede ser.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Aquí hay muchas cosas que sorprenden. En una guerra normal en Ucrania no habría telefonía móvil ni internet ni luz ni agua en medio pais, no habría puentes en el río, no entrarían ni saldrían barcos de Odessa, etc...etc....
> 
> A mi la impresión que me da es que no quieren hacer más sangre de la necesaria y aun esperan un entendimiento con Occidente. Error, pero allá ellos. En fin .... ya se verá



Pero si es así, es que las dos partes están en el ajo. 
No jodamos. No son los responsables rusos con los malvados occidentales. Es absurdo. 

Pero claro, esa linea de pensamiento es muy jodida. Y a mi no me mola el rollo conspi. No sé que pensar. 

Pero esta guerra es rara de cojones. Si te mola el tema. 

Invoco a los aficionados. Frangelico, tu sabes de que va esta historia. No te parece rara de cojones?


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero si es así, es que las dos partes están en el ajo.
> No jodamos. No son los responsables rusos con los malvados occidentales. Es absurdo.
> 
> Pero claro, esa linea de pensamiento es muy jodida. Y a mi no me mola el rollo conspi. No sé que pensar.
> ...



No, no es ninguna conspiración. Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta de occidente. No habrá perdido la esperanza. No le van a hacer ni caso, pero allá él.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

Respecto al tema de los visados, también hay que tener en cuenta que el perfil del ruso que viene a España no es el mismo que el que va a los países fronterizos. 

Allí se forman guetos de rusos y muchos van con la mentalidad de que van a una Rusia "ocupada". 

Ese perfil sí es peligroso y lo lógico es cerrar el grifo.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si está clarísimo. Pero la gran duda que tengo es, que coño pasa con los sistemas de EW rusos?
> 
> Independientemente del grado de conflicto, de su intensidad,..
> 
> ...



Vale, ahora si veo de lo que hablas.

Supongo que te refieres a esas armas maravillosa que desactivan las comunicaciones a docenas o cientos de km.

Los rusos tienen lo que necesitan una defensa aerea del copon, aunque recuerdo cuando intentaban vender que los drones turcos iban a arrasarlos y tropa en tierra capaz de combatir en las condiciones brutales reales ocn un enemigo equiparable.

Para lo demas las nucleares, y claro misiles para lanzarlas. Esos misiles tiene doble uso y se pueden usar con convencionales.

No son la URSS, y con menos poderio y porque no decirlo con una corrupción importante han dejado ciertos campos algo abandonados. Los drones por ejemplo, tienen buenos desarrollos pero escaso número. Parecido les pasa con los EW, no tienen una masa de ellos ni de coña.

De todas formas para los rusos esto es una escaramuza, si a nosotros nos parece increible pero su gobierno lo ve así. La mayor parte del equipo es sovietico, literalmente sovietico no se ven casi t-90 y los bmp son en su mayoria 1 y 2, con algunos 1 modernizados con torreta de 30mm. Y la aviación ni la arriesgan.

Encajar, apretar los dientes y avanzar. Lo que deberia acojonar a occidente es que AVANZAN con lo que tienen, y sin movilizarse.

* Ojo, que yo no comparto como lo lleva Putin. Pero es escaramuza y se la folla como quiere.


----------



## rejon (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Y las energia para los ucranianos, se ve venir de lejos. La pregunta es porque Putin no lo impide ...que es muy facil.



Hay que reconocer a los rusos que matando civiles son los putos amos, contra el ejército ucraniano ya un poco reguleras, pero contra civiles....no hay tribu africana que les gane a matanzas.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso también está dentro de unos muros de hormigón que te cagas. Lo realmente peligroso es como tengan almacenado el combustible gastado. Si no gastaron mucha pasta en eso .....



Lo peligroso es que Putin va dejando pasar las provocaciones, así que los de Kiev las van escalando. 

Tiene otras 6 o 7 centrales, se te escapa un misil que cae a 100m. Todo el mundo en europa entiende el mensaje en 3 , 2, 1. Pero pasa como con el puente, confia en la tecnologia sovietica supongo los pepinillos de los hirman eso no lo tiran ni dandole con 200. Pero los yanquis pueden pasarles algo más gordo o haber un tiro de suerte. Pero en fin .....es Putin.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ago 2022)

Origen de la relación de la CIA con los nacionalistas ucranianos


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay que reconocer a los rusos que matando civiles son los putos amos, contra el ejército ucraniano ya un poco reguleras, pero contra civiles....no hay tribu africana que les gane a matanzas.



Los rusos no han salido de sus fronteras para "hacer matanzas" hace siglos. Para eso pregunta a los anglos que son expertos.

Y el ejercito ucro o cualquier ejercito no pararia una par de misiles hipersonicos bien tirados a alguna central ucraniana cercana a la frontera polaca. Tu . Estan tocandole los huevos a gente que se esta conteniendo. Y eso siempre acaba mal.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos no han salido de sus fronteras para "hacer matanzas" hace siglos. Para eso pregunta a los anglos que son expertos.
> 
> Y el ejercito ucro o cualquier ejercito no pararia una par de misiles hipersonicos bien tirados a alguna central ucraniana cercana a la frontera polaca. Tu . Estan tocandole los huevos a gente que se esta conteniendo. Y eso siempre acaba mal.



Que central nuclear y que frontera polaca, directamente Washington y Londres, ...y se acabó la charla.

Atacar otra central nuclear en Ucrania en represalia sigue siendo masacrar eslavos, el objetivo evidente de los anglo-germánicos para el cual están alimentando la guerra, y la propia Rusia tragarse la radiación. Así que en tal caso me parece a mí que los rusos lo van a ver muy claro.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Vale, ahora si veo de lo que hablas.
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a esas armas maravillosa que desactivan las comunicaciones a docenas o cientos de km.
> 
> ...



En serio, si conoces la tecnologia no tiene sentido. No es que vayan con menos o con más.

La batalla en el espectro electromagnético es una derivada de la guerra, cada vez más importante. No es ir con todo o no. No tiene sentido.

Es un todo.

Lo que tu dices es no me quiero ensañar y voy con el equipo B. Coño! Vale vas con el equipo B, pero lleva portero. Es como si dices, no quiero abusar y voy con el primer equipo pero sin portero.

En serio. Es absurdo.

Ya te digo. Igual soy gilipollas y 20 años de interés no me dan para más porque soy cortimer. Pero, sinceramente con la info que tengo es raro de cojones. Yo que sé.

Es que si los sistemas EW rusos son una bacalá es muy fuerte. Pero yo, con la info que tengo ahora no encuentro otra solución.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que central nuclear y que frontera polaca, directamente Washington y Londres, ...y se acabó la charla.



Eso es la III GM empezandola el. No hay necesidad. Misiles convencionales contra una central cercana a europa, y que caigan a 200m. Con eso vale.


----------



## llabiegu (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que los proyectos de descentralización venían de los tiempos de Carlos III, y el error fue no ejecutarlos a tiempo. Unos reinos de Nueva España, Perú y Río de la Plata con Infantes españoles y gobiernos responsables ante las ramas americanas de las Cortes habrían hecho que con la invasión francesa la legitimidad cayera en uno de sus monarcas, con lo que la flota habría podido huir junto con el grueso del ejército y reorganizarse en las americas



Portugal y su monarquía hicieron eso con Brasil cuando la invasión napoleónica, consiguiendo la unidad en un sólo país lusoparlante


----------



## EsDeDinamita (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No será para tanto si sois incapaces de dar la contra....porque no, no sirve la "propaganda habitual", sino análisis muuuucho más profundos.
> Lo normal es que sea de poco interés mensajes tipo como "loz americanoz zon loz culpablez de todoz loz golpez de eztado" o "lo que mola ez la izkierda y hacer loz analiziz que me zalgan del papo"
> 
> Pero vamos que hay suerte, ya que las lecciones son gratis.... por el momento al menos





alfonbass dijo:


> No será para tanto si sois incapaces de dar la contra....porque no, no sirve la "propaganda habitual", sino análisis muuuucho más profundos.
> Lo normal es que sea de poco interés mensajes tipo como "loz americanoz zon loz culpablez de todoz loz golpez de eztado" o "lo que mola ez la izkierda y hacer loz analiziz que me zalgan del papo"
> 
> Pero vamos que hay suerte, ya que las lecciones son gratis.... por el momento al menos



La contra? No, no sirve hacerte el juego.
Tú serías el típico profesor de universidad pública a cuya clase nadie quiere acudir.


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> En serio, si conoces la tecnologia no tiene sentido. No es que vayan con menos o con más.
> 
> La batalla en el espectro electromagnético es una derivada de la guerra, cada vez más importante. No es ir con todo o no. No tiene sentido.
> 
> ...



No, tu puedes desactival los GPS, pero es algo local. O interferir señales , pero es algo local. Para hacerlo en todo un frente de miles de km tienes que tener una red de diversos aparatos, y controlarla centralizada. En cuanto enciendas eso, tienes que luego defenderlo de ataques porque van a llamar la atención de los medios electronicos de la otra parte rapidamente.

En tema de señales la distancia importa y bastante, no son magicos.

Los rusos no se siguiera si pueden montar algo así a nivel frente , si a un nivel puntual para defender algo muy valioso. Pero es que en el frente no tienen nada tan valioso. Quizas las lanzaderas de Iskander, pero estan muy lejos.


----------



## llabiegu (11 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más Sajambre y Valdeón dentro de esa región de las Asturias. Como bien, son LAS Asturias. Y El resto de Cantabria y La Rioja en Castilla.



Y no te olvides de la Asturias Cismontana, actual provincia de León de donde Las Asturias toman su nombre, el río Ástura, actual río Esla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ANALICEN CON SENSATEZ :
> 
> - ¿ A cuántos políticos y periodistas ucranianos sobornaron los rusos antes de decidir empezar a asesinar a miles de personas inocentes ?
> 
> ...



Como estamos comprobando de forma inédita desde hace más de dos años, por absurdo y distópico que sea el relato y contrario al sentido común y a la evidencia , la gente prefiere creer lo que le cuentan que ver la realidad por sí mismo. 

*No sólo toda la trama del coronavirus y las vacunas sino también las consecuencias de la impostada guerra de Ucrania.*

Harto estoy de señalar las incoherencias día tras día con lo del coronavirus que no voy a repetir una vez más . 
Ahora toca hacer creer que no sé quién pincha a las mujeres y les inyecta una droga que las hace sumisas ! 
No hace falta droga, con un contrato de trabajo se consigue lo mismo . 

Los periodistas reconvertidos en predicadores de una secta satánica apocalíptica , engañan a la borregada, igual que en las demás sectas, con la llegada del fin del mundo y la arenga más manida de la historia de la humanidad : 

*- arrepiéntete pecador ! estás pecando ( consumiendo ) demasiado y pagarás las consecuencias . *


RELATO PARA LA CONSEGUIR LA DESTRUCCIÓN DEL MAYOR IMPERIO QUE EXISTIÓ EN LA HISTORIA : El imperio iberoamericano , al que convirtieron en un estercolero de países del tercer mundo. 

- " si os dividís seréis libres " el resultado ya lo sabéis. 

Los mismos que hicieron picadillo al imperio español , lucharon para impedir la división de los Estados Unidos , que siguiendo la misma lógica, cada estado tendría derecho a su propia independencia !!! .

RELATO PARA CONSEGUIR LA ESTERILIZACIÓN VOLUNTARIA DE LAS EUROPEAS :

- " vuestra libertad y emancipación consiste en dejar de ser mujer para ser hombres sin pene " .

El resultado ya lo sabéis , de ser mujeres libres y felices , viviendo su vida como hembras de la especie humana criando a sus hijos, ahora son esclavas de sus jefes y sumisas pagadoras de impuestos. Una media de 400.000 euros que generarán a lo largo de su vida para darle valor al dinero fiduciario que se quedarán las élites extractivas a través de tramas financieras que ellos llaman crisis.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso es la III GM empezandola el. No hay necesidad. Misiles convencionales contra una central cercana a europa, y que caigan a 200m. Con eso vale.



Pues más cercana a Europa y algo más lejos de Rusia pues entonces a una central alemana, francesa o inglesa.

¿Con eso lo entenderían?. ¿El sargento Cholz, el Maricron, el Burrell, la Von der Nazin lo entenderían?

Aquí nadie tiene nada que entender, porque todos saben perfectamente lo que están haciendo. Lo único que tienen que entender es ver su propia piel cayéndose a trozos.

Como estos pobres que hace 77 años cometieron el error de vivir donde los americanos estaban haciendo unas pruebas con unas bombitas experimentales. 

Con todo su derecho que para eso son los americanos y los otros seres inferiores no WASP.


----------



## Eslacaña (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ufff, si es cierto que es el tipo ese, no me gustaría estar en su pellejo


----------



## Oso Polar (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos dicen que los ukros reciben mucha información en tiempo real de los AWACS y los drones que tienen los estadounidenses volando constantemente sobre el Mar Negro, cerca de las fronteras de Rusia y reconocen que les está jodiendo bastante a la hora de volar sus propios aviones ya que los antiaéreos ukros, al disponer de esa información, no necesitan tener los radares encendidos y son mucho más dificiles de localizar. Es decir, les pasan por donde viene el avión, encienden el radar lo justo para fijarlo y dirigir el misil y lo apagan rápidamente para no ser localizados.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que esos aviones y drones en un enfrentamiento directo entre ambos no podrían volar y esa ventaja desaparece. Ahora no pueden tirarlos por no escalar. Que si yo fuera Putin, drones no volaría ni uno, no va gente dentro. Los AWACS ya es para pensárselo más.



Se me vino a la mente la siguiente cuestión al respecto:

Tenemos claro que las FFAA RF tiene carencias aparatos de alerta temprana y control (AWACS), y drones de vigilancia, observación y ataque de alta cota y vuelo de larga duración (Global Hawk, Reaper, etc). Teniendo en cuenta que la OTAN esta brindando este tipo de soporte, en tiempo real, a las FFAA de Ucrania, el teatro de guerra actual les ofrece la oportunidad única para tratar de disminuir estas flaquezas probando diferentes estrategias y tácticas sobre el terreno, y así estar preparados para un eventual enfrentamiento directo con EEUU y sus aliados que hacen un uso extensivo de estos medios. Razón por la cual no se hacen los esfuerzos necesarios para contrarrestar esta practica que se realiza sobre el Mar Negro y los países limítrofes con Ucrania, y la "expertise" que logren los oficiales de alta graduación y demás tropas será transmitida en las escuelas militares de toda Rusia y aliados.

Saludos,


----------



## ignorante (11 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Origen de la relación de la CIA con los nacionalistas ucranianos



Muchas gracias.
Largo de leer, pero dada la fuente (www.cia.gov) lo que ponga aquí que hiciere pupa a USA va a misa...

PD: Si te has leido el tocho avánzanos un resumen. Yo personalmente lo dejo para vacaciones...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Tenemos ahora mismo a Steven Segal, el norteamericano y ruso, en Prime time en la tele, hablando sobre el Donbas y la operación militar.
Parece un actor chino secundario, de películas de hong kong.


----------



## llabiegu (11 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que las Asturias de Santillana no forman parte de Cantabria hasta finales del XVIII, cuando las juntaron con las siete villas, el pas, Campoo y Santander. Cantabria es como Ucrania, un pastiche formado por trozos de otras regiones - Campoo está relacionado mucho más con Palencia, y la zona de Castro y Laredo con Vizcaya, que si no fuera por el extremismo nacionalista vascongados en lo lingüístico estaría mucho mejor ahí, junto con las Encartaciones, por no hablar de que todo lo que está al oeste de Boo de Piélagos, la zona de Cabezón, Comillas, San Vicente y Torrelavega encaja mucho más en lo cultural con las tierras al este del Sella que hoy forman parte de Asturias -. De hecho Asturias no se llama Asturias y no Asturia si no fuera porque históricamente eran al menos dos, las Asturias de Oviedo y las de Santillana, que deberían haber firmado una región biprovincial dentro del mapa de regiones de España previo a las CCAA si no fuera por la división de Javier de Burgos. Debería haberse creado la provincia de Oviedo, la de Torrelavega/Santillana, que incluiría Liebana, con Campoo y Reinosa para Palencia y en todo caso haber desgajado las Encartaciones de Vizcaya uniéndolas a lo que quedase de la actual Cantabria en una provincia de Laredo, que era parte de esas Siete Villas - o algo asi-. Quizás en una futura reforma territorial esto o al menos parte de esto se pudiera hacer, y así solucionar el problema Cántabro, eso sí, uniendo esa provincia de Laredo/ Santander reducida a Castilla, junto con la Rioja, añadiendo las Asturias de Santillana a la CCAA de Asturias como segunda provincia- y ya puestos separando León, Zamora y Salamanca para recuperar la antigua región de León.



La antigua región de Leon actualmente esta desestructurada. Zamora y Salamanca están mucho más vinculadas a Valladolid que a León. Mientras que Leon nunca nunca se ha sentido a gusto dentro de la CCAA de Castilla y León. Lógico seria su union a las Asturias de Oviedo y de Santillana, produciéndose un gran ahorro de recursos, y economías a escala. España con 12 ccaa va mas que sobrada de gasto


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2022)

Según Guterres, cualquier daño a una instalación nuclear “podría tener consecuencias catastróficas”


El organismo de la ONU encargado de velar por el buen uso de la energía atómica considera que se necesitan nuevas medidas para proteger la planta nuclear de Ucrania.




www.mundiario.com













Miedo a un catástrofe nuclear en Zaporiyia tras otro ataque a la central que ha dañado sus sensores: "Podemos ir a un desastre"


Es la mayor central de Europa, mucho mayor que la trágica Chernóbil, Europa contiene la respiración ante la repetición, amplificada, de otra catástrofe...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Hombre está bien recordar estas cosas, sobre quienes son los verdaderos interesados en mantener encendida la llama de los separatismos en España, para no tener que soportar esperpentos ridículos como lo que han pretendido en los últimos tiempos establecer una conexión entre Rusia y el independentismo nazi catalán.
> 
> Precisamente fué en Moscú la única gran capital de las que acudió Puigdemont en la que le dieron con la puerta en las narices.



Puigdemont varios meses después de fugarse estuvo en Helsinki para dar una conferencia o no se qué, si de verdad estuviera apoyado por Rusia lo habría tenido fácil para pasar la frontera y refugiarse allí y no lo hizo. 

Tampoco está claro que interés puede tener Rusia en desestabilizar a un país que no es mas que un peón dentro de la OTAN, lo que les interesa es desestabilizar al rey y la reina.


----------



## Octubrista (11 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto, es muy extraño. Aviones de guerra electrónica tienen pocos y podrían tener miedo e desplegarlos. Pero tienen sistemas terrestres también y ,aunque la niebla de la guerra confunde, Dan la impresión de estar sin guerra ni reconocimiento electrónico, algo muy raro



Sacar al escenario determinados equipos es exponerse a que sean estudiados por el enemigo, y no hablo de que lleguen a caer en el poder del enemigo, simplemente con que el enemigo aprenda a qué se enfrenta, ya se le da una ventaja que quizá no compense en estos momentos.

También el hecho de que Rusia no esté, aparentemente, recurriendo mucho a la aviación y a grandes bombardeos, me sorprende, quizá tengan temores a armas antiaéreas que ya dispongan los ucranianos, o simplemente prefieren ir con la artillería (que supongo tendrán más, y la munición es más barata).


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Puigdemont varios meses después de fugarse estuvo en Helsinki para dar una conferencia o no se qué, si de verdad estuviera apoyado por Rusia lo habría tenido fácil para pasar la frontera y refugiarse allí y no lo hizo.
> 
> Tampoco está claro que interés puede tener Rusia en desestabilizar a un país que no es mas que un peón dentro de la OTAN, lo que les interesa es desestabilizar al rey y la reina.



Entonces porqué voto en contra de ayudar a Ucrania?









Podemos, IU, Bildu, 'Anticapis' y Puigdemont no apoyaron enviar 1.200 millones a Ucrania


El expresidente de la Generalitat y los eurodiputados de Podemos, IU, EH Bildu y Anticapitalistas fueron los únicos españoles de la Eurocámara que no votaron a favor del respaldo macrofinanciero a Ucrania una semana antes de ser invadida por Rusia




www.google.com






Jajajajajja


----------



## millie34u (11 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> La contra? No, no sirve hacerte el juego.
> Tú serías el típico profesor de universidad pública a cuya clase nadie quiere acudir.




Muy pesao, el típico payo que te persigue hasta en el water para que le des casito, digo le rebatas sus soplapolleces angggcolibeggales


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si fuera aplastante , aplastarian menudos son los anglos.
> 
> Lo único aplastante es su control de los medios y por tanto de la propaganda que llega a la plebe. Que repite mantras absurdos como "Putin nos ha cortado el gas" cuando la realidad es que el tio vende a todo el que simplemente le paga. Pero da igual para el 94% de los europeos Putin corto el gas. .
> 
> ...



Así es. Hoy mismo, haciendo un trabajo de electricidad en casa de una clienta mía, ella, clamaba al hablar sobre la situación actual: 'y que estemos así por culpa de ese loco'. Se refería a Putin, obviamente. Claro, la pobre solo ve la tele cuando llega de trabajar, cansada. Y así la mayoría.

Creo que todos deberíamos de ser más conscientes de que eso que llamamos 'la masa' o 'la plebe', son personas normales que no se meten en camisa de once varas como nosotros, y que están poseídos (sí, es la palabra apropiada) por un aparato electrónico que controla su pensamiento. Esa es la forma simple de verlo, y la más clara. Por ello no debemos verlos como enemigos, sino como víctimas, pues es lo que son. Y es que vemos un 'arma electrónica' actuar en contra de nuestros compatriotas, y en lugar de conmiserarnos como haríamos si les pegasen un tiro, los despreciamos como si en lugar de personas fuesen una suerte de 'sub-productos' humanos. Pero luego bien que criticamos a los ucras por deshumanizar a los rusófonos ¿de veras somos tan distintos? ¿seguro?

Me tengo por un tipo listo. Más que la mayoría. Lo suficiente como para no alardear de ello... salvo que la situación me obligue, como ahora. Y sabiendo quien soy, hace tiempo que dejé de valorar a las personas por lo que saben o por lo inteligentes que son. Hace tiempo que los valoro por su capacidad de sentir. Y en ocasiones me tengo que ver a mi mismo miserable ante alguien a quien supero intelectualmente por goleada, por que ha sabido ser más humano que yo. Y el pobre ni se da cuenta. No es capaz de tanta maldad.

Resumiendo: me cago y vomito sobre esa terminología de 'la plebe', 'las masas', 'los lúmpenes'. Y escuchar: algún día nos habrá de juzgar ese Ser que los 'listos' llaman imaginario, ese que otros llamamos Dios. Y no nos va a juzgar por lo listos que somos, ese solo será un atributo más en nuestra contra, si acaso. Nos va a juzgar por la dureza de nuestro corazón y nuestra indolencia. Y ahora me voy a cenar.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, tu puedes desactival los GPS, pero es algo local. O interferir señales , pero es algo local. Para hacerlo en todo un frente de miles de km tienes que tener una red de diversos aparatos, y controlarla centralizada. En cuanto enciendas eso, tienes que luego defenderlo de ataques porque van a llamar la atención de los medios electronicos de la otra parte rapidamente.
> 
> En tema de señales la distancia importa y bastante, no son magicos.
> 
> Los rusos no se siguiera si pueden montar algo así a nivel frente , si a un nivel puntual para defender algo muy valioso. Pero es que en el frente no tienen nada tan valioso. Quizas las lanzaderas de Iskander, pero estan muy lejos.



Uy que te estás liando. 

A pesar que existen vectores especificos de EW, sobretodo aereos, la guerra electrónica es una derivada más de los vectores de combate modernos. 

Un caza tiene capacidades EW, una fragata tiene capacidades EW, un carro de combate tiene capacidades EW. 

No es que lo protejas con vectores especificos. Que los hay. Es un conjunto. 

A los yanquis les mola separar y por eso tienen los EA18-Growler. Pero los Rafale franceses son la hostia y los tienen integrados en sus cazas de ataque y no tienen nada que envidiar a los yanquis. Es cuestión de doctrina. La us navy envía f18e/f y f18g en escuadrón y la armée de l'air envia rafales con spectra mezclados. Pero los dos son muy efectivos. 

En serio, no es que se hayan puesto o no. Pero si aceptamos que el ejercito de ucrania es lo que es, en vectores, hemos de aceptar que quien les ayuda son los que tienen ew de nivel, es decir los yanquis. 

Evidntemente los yanquis tienen capacidad ew. Pero desde la perspectiva de este conforero aficionado, no deja de sorprenderme el hecho que creia que las capacidades ew rusas eran mucho mayores de lo que he creido ver. 

Ojo, igual estoy sesgado. La guerra es lo que tiene. Pero con la info que tengo, flipo.


----------



## chemarin (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Difícil veo que salve la vida, ¿cómo se ejecuta a la gente en el Donbass? ¿Fusilamiento u horca?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Entonces porqué voto en contra de ayudar a Ucrania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y porqué Toni Comín y Clara Ponsatí, que son de su partido votaron que sí?...ha leído el enlace que ha puesto ustec mismo? 

Que Puigdemont juega a ser pro-ruso para ocultar a sus verdaderos financiadores está mas claro que el agua..


----------



## la mano negra (11 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En un TG pro-ruso he visto restos de un cohete GMLRS americano en Enerhodar.
> 
> Me parece que los ucras tienen permiso, y ayuda, de los gringos para hacer volar la central nuclear.
> 
> Como lleguen a lograrlo vamos a llorar todos.



Los primeros que van a llorar van a ser ellos . Pero a moco tendido.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿Y porqué Toni Comín y Clara Ponsatí, que son de su partido, votaron que sí?...ha leído el enlace que ha puesto ustec mismo?
> 
> Que Puigdemont juega a ser pro-ruso para ocultar a sus verdaderos financiadores ni cotiza...











Puigdemont se reunió con un emisario de Putin en la víspera de la Declaración Unilateral de Independencia


El supuesto emisario, Nikolai Sadovnikov, habría ofrecido 10.000 soldados armados y 500.000 millones de dólares a una Cataluña independiente




www.google.com





A llorar putineja


----------



## Honkler (11 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ese compa ya está muertooooooo y todavía no lo sabeeeeeeee


----------



## chemarin (11 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Hoy mismo, haciendo un trabajo de electricidad en casa de una clienta mía, ella, clamaba al hablar sobre la situación actual: 'y que estemos así por culpa de ese loco'. Se refería a Putin, obviamente. Claro, la pobre solo ve la tele cuando llega de trabajar, cansada. Y así la mayoría.
> 
> Creo que todos deberíamos de ser más conscientes de que eso que llamamos 'la masa' o 'la plebe', son personas normales que no se meten en camisa de once varas como nosotros, y que están poseídos (sí, es la palabra apropiada) por un aparato electrónico que controla su pensamiento. Esa es la forma simple de verlo, y la más clara. Por ello no debemos verlos como enemigos, sino como víctimas, pues es lo que son. Y es que vemos un 'arma electrónica' actuar en contra de nuestros compatriotas, y en lugar de conmiserarnos como haríamos si les pegasen un tiro, los despreciamos como si en lugar de personas fuesen una suerte de 'sub-productos' humanos. Pero luego bien que criticamos a los ucras por deshumanizar a los rusófonos ¿de veras somos tan distintos? ¿seguro?
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante en desacuerdo contigo, aunque obviamente daría para hilo propio y es un poco tontería hacerlo en este, a pesar de que casi todos vierten sus historias en el hilo venga o no a cuento. Pero por resumir un poco, eso de descargarle a la gente de responsabilidad y atribuirlo a la ignorancia nos llevaría en el límite a absolver a todo el mundo, ser ignorante se es en mayor o en menor medida, más en unos campos que en otros, pero todos podríamos alegar ignorancia cuando la cagamos e irnos de rositas. Tu forma de pensar es francamente peligrosa, y afortunadamente en ninguna sociedad ha acabado arraigando esa idea, incluso en sociedades como la española, en la que las leyes son claramente favorables al delincuente (por una filosofía parecida a la tuya mutatis mutandis) cada vez hay más gente que quiere tomarse la justicia por su mano porque no cree que el sistema la vaya a hacer. Pero bueno, si quieres abre hilo propio y podemos debatirlo más extensamente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> ¿Y porqué Toni Comín y Clara Ponsatí, que son de su partido votaron que sí?...ha leído el enlace que ha puesto ustec mismo?
> 
> Que Puigdemont juega a ser pro-ruso para ocultar a sus verdaderos financiadores está mas claro que el agua..



El catalán está protegido por belgas, alemanes e italianos…ya lo hemos visto cuando se pidió su extradición…


----------



## Plutarko (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Si está clarísimo. Pero la gran duda que tengo es, que coño pasa con los sistemas de EW rusos?
> 
> Independientemente del grado de conflicto, de su intensidad,..
> 
> ...



Creo que hay un aura de mito, publicidad y mezcla de mal entretenimiento de los soldados.

Ojo, que yo creo que existe el chapucismo ruso. Lo estamos viendo, en parte por que la publicidad que nos bombardea en este lado del mundo lo amplifica. 
El chapucismo militar existe. 
Aquí lo que no vemos o no nos llega amplificado es el chapucismo militar Ucraniano/occidental, que también existe y en cantidad. La guerra además de material militar es de publicidad, eso desde el día -1.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, el gas e Europa sigue marcando récords.
Hoy se paga a 208 Mw/hora, acercándose al máximo histórico alcanzado en marzo, de 218.

EU Natural Gas - 2022 Data - 2010-2021 Historical - 2023 Forecast - Price - Quote

Y en cuanto al gas almacenado, los siguientes países siguen estando jodidos para llegar a finales de septiembre, a un 80% de stock, y a un 90% para diciembre.

Austria, Bulgaria, Croacia, Letonia, Países Bajos, Rumanía directamente están jodidos.
Alemania, Italia y Eslovaquia, no están tan mal, pero tampoco van a llegar al mínimo.

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Puigdemont varios meses después de fugarse estuvo en Helsinki para dar una conferencia o no se qué, si de verdad estuviera apoyado por Rusia lo habría tenido fácil para pasar la frontera y refugiarse allí y no lo hizo.
> 
> Tampoco está claro que interés puede tener Rusia en desestabilizar a un país que no es mas que un peón dentro de la OTAN, lo que les interesa es desestabilizar al rey y la reina.



Para qué? si lo que pretende es volver....salir como refugiado político en Rusia es mostrar las cartas por completo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Puigdemont se reunió con un emisario de Putin en la víspera de la Declaración Unilateral de Independencia
> 
> 
> El supuesto emisario, Nikolai Sadovnikov, habría ofrecido 10.000 soldados armados y 500.000 millones de dólares a una Cataluña independiente
> ...



Fuente, una "investigación internacional" ...una trola para tontos bidenejos que habeis demostrado repetidas veces un CI medio similar al de la mona Chita ( hay que matajj rusooojjh, Joe Biden es mi pastor.....  )


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuente, una "investigación internacional" ...una trola para tontos bidenejos que habeis demostrado repetidas veces un CI medio similar al de la mona Chita ( hay que matajj rusooojjh, Joe Biden es mi pastor.....  )



Toma el Parlamento europeo









El Parlamento Europeo investigará los contactos del Kremlin con los secesionistas catalanes


El documento aprobado incide en que se deben analizar «en profundidad» los contactos de funcionarios rusos con el entorno del expresidente Puigdemont




www.google.com





Jodete


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Creo que hay un aura de mito, publicidad y mezcla de mal entretenimiento de los soldados.
> 
> Ojo, que yo creo que existe el chapucismo ruso. Lo estamos viendo, en parte por que la publicidad que nos bombardea en este lado del mundo lo amplifica.
> El chapucismo militar existe.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Es el principal problema para relacionarme con los conforeros.
Lo habitual es pensar que todo es parte de un plan inteligente y malvado. Pero esa perspectiva es infantil.
Lo más probable se explica por la imbecilidad del ser humano.
Es muchísimo más probable dar con un idiota que con un malvado. Eso me ha enseñado la experiencia.
Y los idiotas son mucho más peligrosos que los malvados. Los idiotas nunca descansan.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Según Guterres, cualquier daño a una instalación nuclear “podría tener consecuencias catastróficas”
> 
> 
> El organismo de la ONU encargado de velar por el buen uso de la energía atómica considera que se necesitan nuevas medidas para proteger la planta nuclear de Ucrania.
> ...



Ucrania sabe que está perdiendo, y por eso va a intentar hacer saltar por los aires la central nuclear.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para qué? si lo que pretende es volver....salir como refugiado político en Rusia es mostrar las cartas por completo



Pero la prensa decía que le perseguían, ¿qué mejor forma de evitarse jucios y la cárcel que irse con su "protector" ruso?

Pero si pretendía volver es porque en realidad su persecución fué un paripé, lo mismo que la fuga de España, las urnas chinas aquellas que dicen que se las colaron al gobierno. Todo es mentira.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Creo que hay un aura de mito, publicidad y mezcla de mal entretenimiento de los soldados.
> 
> Ojo, que yo creo que existe el chapucismo ruso. Lo estamos viendo, en parte por que la publicidad que nos bombardea en este lado del mundo lo amplifica.
> El chapucismo militar existe.
> ...



Lo que tú llamas chapuzas, se llama guerra real.
Os pensáis que la guerra es el call of duty.

El ejército más poderoso del mundo, el americano, se dedicaba a bombardear civiles a distancia y aún así, acababa matando a más soldados de los suyos que del enemigo. La mítica batalla de Faluya, con los moros en sandalias aguantando 3 meses a los americanos, fue un meme en sí mismo.
1500 moros con tirachinas, se follaron a más de 1000 soldados usa y británicos.

Pero sí. Rusia es un chapuzas


----------



## chemarin (11 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Uhhhh... si a ese tío no lo despellejan, pido que me lo dejen a mi. El más hijodeputa de todo este conflicto.
> 
> El karma es fantástico. Con poca caridad cristiana le deseo una retribución equivalente.



No creo que tuvieras coraje hacerle nada a ese psicópata. No creas que todo el mundo sirve para matar, mucho menos a sangre fría. Otra cosa es un calentón o en una situación de salvar uno el pellejo, pero cargarte a alguien desarmado, eso son palabras mayores, solo apto para una minoría. Me explicaba mi padre que hizo la mili en los 50, pocos años después de la guerra, en un ambiente todavía militarizado, que presenció el fusilamiento de alguien, pidieron voluntarios para el pelotón y nadie salió, automáticamente se seleccionó a unos cuantos forzosos, pues esa gente lo pasó fatal disparando a ese tipo (quien por cierto fue condenado por asesinato, sabían por tanto que no mataban a un angelito). Probablemente en otra situación hubieran disparado sin problemas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Toma el Parlamento europeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, una investigación en el parlamento europedo anunciada a bombo y platillo , así le da tiempo al investigado a destruir las pruebas, no? 

Y cual ha sido el resultado de la "investigación"?, porque la noticia es de hace 5 meses...¿se sabe algo?....o aún no han empezado a "investigar"


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pero la prensa decía que le perseguían, ¿qué mejor forma de evitarse jucios y la cárcel que irse con su "protector" ruso?
> 
> Pero si pretendía volver es porque en realidad su persecución fué un paripé, lo mismo que la fuga de España, las urnas chinas aquellas que dicen que se las colaron al gobierno. Todo es mentira.



No lo sé, pero vamos, con ver un poco de RT ya te das cuenta de lo que les molaba "pinchar" con el tema.
Yo creo que tendréis que aceptar antes o después que a este gobierno ruso le da igual que seas muy significante o poco significante. Mientras pueda desestabilizar, lo va a hacer con Andorra si no tiene otra, porque es lo que llevan años haciendo...a RT me remito.
De todas formas, podemos dar gracias a todo por lo que pasó, no me quiero imaginar que alguien con intereses de desestabilización se hubiese puesto a vender a Puchi armamento tal y como hizo en Dombass en 2014


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Jaja, una investigación en el parlamento europedo anunciada a bombo y platillo , así le da tiempo al investigado a destruir las pruebas, no?
> 
> Y cual ha sido el resultado de la "investigación"?, porque la noticia es de hace 5 meses...¿se sabe algo?....o aún no han empezado a "investigar"



   
Toma reconocido por los lazis mismo,









Puigdemont no rechazó la ayuda de Putin y volvió a reunirse con emisarios rusos


El expresidente de la Generalitat de Catalunya, Carles Puigdemont, no rechazó la ayuda del presidente Ruso, Vladirmir Putin, y se reunió más de una vez con




www.google.com





Jajajjajaja llora putineja


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El catalán está protegido por belgas, alemanes e italianos…ya lo hemos visto cuando se pidió su extradición…



Es


----------



## Plutarko (11 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que tú llamas chapuzas, se llama guerra real.
> Os pensáis que la guerra es el call of duty.
> 
> El ejército más poderoso del mundo, el americano, se dedicaba a bombardear civiles a distancia y aún así, acababa matando a más soldados de los suyos que del enemigo. La mítica batalla de Faluya, con los moros en sandalias aguantando 3 meses a los americanos, fue un meme en sí mismo.
> ...



No has entendido bien mi mensaje. O yo no me he explicado bien. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que esta historia le petaria la cabeza a más de uno. Sabes de que va.
> Es que no quiero dar info personal.
> Pero me gané las habichuelas en Bruselas durante algunos años.
> Tela marinera.



cuenta, hombre ....


----------



## alexforum (11 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Rusia pagas un 15% si ganas más de 60.000 dólares y sin límite.
> Un 13% si ganas menos de esa cantidad.
> 
> Y desde hace un mes, si trabajas en IT, no pagas impuestos, cero



Yo trabajo en IT, no tendrás alguna amiga que quiera casarse conmigo por dinero y darme pasaporte ruso o permiso de residencia?

Nivel ruso A2, ingresos decentes a pesar del expolio español en impuestos, creo que soy un buen partido.

por favor déjeme entrar en el país

Taluec.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Toma reconocido por los lazis mismo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuentes de mierda de los mass mierda.... al ignore de cabeza por poner etiquetas y por subnormal.... y putineja tu puta madre.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> cuenta, hombre ....



No


----------



## Roedr (11 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Difícil veo que salve la vida, ¿cómo se ejecuta a la gente en el Donbass? ¿Fusilamiento u horca?



Espero que acabe como merece ese bastardo.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Fuentes de mierda de los mass mierda.... al ignore de cabeza por poner etiquetas y por subnormal.... y putineja tu puta madre.



Vete por a tomar por culo ya subnormal, te pongo fuentes, y tu tu mierda 

RECONOCIDO ANTE EL JUEZ POR LOS MISMOS LAZIS LOS CONTACTOS CON EL PUTIN


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Como ves el tema de los procesos de indepedencia, hablando de Cat?



Digamos que Puigdemont es el Ayuso catalán. No es serio, trumpismo.

Edit: Joer ... pensaba que me preguntabas a mi ......   De todas formas la respuesta que te dió no me sorprende. Es verdad que hay pocos para los que tenía que haber. A lo mejor influye que los líderes no son p'a tirar cohetes precisamente.


----------



## seven up (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Toma el Parlamento europeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y Puchi donde se encuentra hospedado, en Rusia acaso? y ¿los jueces que han torpedeado a la justicia española denegando todas las extradiciones solicitadas de todos los insurrectos eran también rusos?.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo trabajo en IT, no tendrás alguna amiga que quiera casarse conmigo por dinero y darme pasaporte ruso o permiso de residencia?
> 
> Nivel ruso A2, ingresos decentes a pesar del expolio español en impuestos, creo que soy un buen partido.
> 
> ...



Necesitas casarte ahora y esperar un par de años para que te puedan dar la residencia. No es automática.
Así que date prisa! Que lo mismo para 2025 es tarde


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿Y Puchi donde se encuentra hospedado, en Rusia acaso? y ¿los jueces que han torpedeado a la justicia española denegando todas la extradicion



porque coño se iba a ir al estercolero ruso! En Bélgica está resguardado, con chalet y paga. Como para fiarse del exagente del kgb y de la stasi, y su polonio.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Digamos que Puigdemont es el Ayuso catalán. No es serio, trumpismo.
> 
> Edit: Joer ... pensaba que me preguntabas a mi ......



El


----------



## amigos895 (11 Ago 2022)

Joder, 5 hilos en el subforo  



Spoiler: Captura


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Estoy bastante en desacuerdo contigo, aunque obviamente daría para hilo propio y es un poco tontería hacerlo en este, a pesar de que casi todos vierten sus historias en el hilo venga o no a cuento. *Pero por resumir un poco, eso de descargarle a la gente de responsabilidad y atribuirlo a la ignorancia nos llevaría en el límite a absolver a todo el mundo*, ser ignorante se es en mayor o en menor medida, más en unos campos que en otros, pero todos podríamos alegar ignorancia cuando la cagamos e irnos de rositas. Tu forma de pensar es francamente peligrosa, y afortunadamente en ninguna sociedad ha acabado arraigando esa idea, incluso en sociedades como la española, en la que las leyes son claramente favorables al delincuente (por una filosofía parecida a la tuya mutatis mutandis) cada vez hay más gente que quiere tomarse la justicia por su mano porque no cree que el sistema la vaya a hacer. Pero bueno, si quieres abre hilo propio y podemos debatirlo más extensamente.



Pues mira, esa es la salvación del mundo, esa realidad que tú no quieres admitir de que la gente está siendo manipulada. A ver si nos creemos que todos los fondos destinados en los medios, son para nada ¿verdad que no? y es que eso de comprar cadenas y comprar periodistas, es por mero gozo. Pero es muy fácil echarle la culpa a los simples. Claro ¡matémoslos', 'hagamos hogueras y que ardan', 'plebe asquerosa, base y cimiento de la oligarquía global'. Sub-humanos y tal. Joder, como los nazis de Ucrania has venido a ser. Pues hasta esos son víctimas de la propaganda y del lavado de cerebro.

Hace nada pusieron un vídeo aquí donde se relataba el lavado de cerebro que durante décadas habían perpetrado contra la juventud ucraniana para convertirlos en nazis ¿lo viste? pues eso es un arma de guerra. Un 'arma mágica' o psicológica si te da grima ese término. Pero un arma. Y esos desgraciados que ahora hacen lo que hacen en contra de su propio interés y en contra de lo que es justo, lo hacen por que les han lavado el cerebro. Para ellos es justo, honorable y correcto lo que hacen. Pero lo más lamentable ahora mismo no es eso. Es que tú no seas capaz de darte cuenta y vengas a cantarme las cuarenta. No tienes ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo. Ni puta idea. Sólo eres un elemento más para el desacuerdo y la discordia ¿y sabes por qué? por que a ti también te han lavado el coco. Pero no te apures, para mi también eres una víctima, como para Dios.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Ago 2022)

Confirmado por informe UKR que las fuerzas de RF y los aliados tomaron el control de Ivano-Darivka, acercándose a Siversk desde el sur. Los combates tienen lugar en Zaitseve y Kodema, cuando esos pueblos sean tomados, el camino al sur de Bakhmut estará bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.


----------



## ignorante (11 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Bueno, aquí tenemos prohibido el acceso por Internet a Russia Today, Sputnik, HispanTV (Iran), etc.

Vamos, lo hacen por nuestro bien, para evitar que desde esos paises nos desinformen, porque ya se sabe lo discapacitados que estamos con la educación que hemos recibido de cara a juzgar lo que es cierto o falso por nosotros mismos. O sea, no es censura, ya digo, lo hacen por nuestro bien, porque en Occidente no hay censura ni falta de libertad de expresión, solo son medidas de protección de nuestros Gobiernos


----------



## seven up (11 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> porque coño se iba a ir al estercolero ruso! En Bélgica está resguardado, con chalet y paga. Como para fiarse del exagente del kgb y de la stasi, y su polonio.



Por supuesto, Puchi y los independentistas catalanes están bien cerca de donde les pagan, cerca de donde les ordenan y cerca de donde los protegen, a tiro de piedra de Bruselas, donde está la OTAN o a la sede del parlamento de la UE.


----------



## lostsoul242 (11 Ago 2022)

Es increible que con 4 chechenos , las milicias pro-rusas de la exucrania y una buena cantidad de artilleria (en eso no escatiman pero es que les puto sobra para 5 guerras iguales a la vez) Rusia tenga a toda la puta UE de rodillas a la vez que encima van tomando todo el territorio que creen que les pertenece sin prisa pero sin pausa .
Mis dieses a Putin .


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Por supuesto, Puchi y los independentistas catalanes están bien cerca de donde les pagan, cerca de donde les ordenan y cerca de donde los protegen, a tiro de piedra de Bruselas, donde está la OTAN o a la sede del parlamento de la UE.



Que no hombre, que son agentes de Putin me lo ha dicho Antena 3 por eso es Belgica la que no los estradita ...


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Menuda limpia que hizo de blancos Bolivar, creo recordar que se cargo a 2/3 de la poblacion civil blanca, peninsulares y criollos de Colombia y Venezuela.
> 
> PD- Cuando termino la guerra despidio o asesino a todos los funcionarios que habian estado al servicio de la corona, les embargo todos sus bienes, ese es otro genocidio del libertador.



¡Por favor bitch! ¿iba a dejar a los realistas en el poder para que hicieran una restauración monárquica? ¡Las estupideces que debe oír uno! Si algo le falto a Bolívar fue precisamente cortar cabezas mucho hijo de satanás suelto, es como si Franco cuando llego al poder no hubiera purgado a los republicanos en los 50s a lo mucho se lo hubieran quitado de encima.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Bueno, aquí tenemos prohibido el acceso por Internet a Russia Today, Sputnik, HispanTV (Iran), etc.
> 
> Vamos, lo hacen por nuestro bien, para evitar que desde esos paises nos desinformen, porque ya se sabe lo discapacitados que estamos con la educación que hemos recibido de cara a juzgar lo que es cierto o falso por nosotros mismos. O sea, no es censura, ya digo, lo hacen por nuestro bien, porque en Occidente no hay censura ni falta de libertad de expresión, solo son medidas de protección de nuestros Gobiernos



Así es. Esa es la 'democracia'. Hacemos a la gente ignorante y les metemos las ideas que nos interesan en la mente, pero luego que 'voten libremente' y JAJAJA JAJÁ y JAJAJÁ. Cuan hermoso es que la gente hable libremente de aquello que nosotros les inculcamos. Pero del resto de cosas no, ¡eh! que eso es ser unos nazis o unos comunistas o terroristas, según convenga en el telediario de la mañana.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Por supuesto, Puchi y los independentistas catalanes están bien cerca de donde les pagan, cerca de donde les ordenan y cerca de donde los protegen, a tiro de piedra de Bruselas, donde está la OTAN o a la sede del parlamento de la UE.



Que coño haces metiendo a la otan 
Somos nosotros quien le pagamos


https://www.larazon.es/cataluna/20201001/fhepwxkypfelbolnwlzmfo4rfq.html



otan gñe usa gñe 

iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## ciruiostar (11 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> no son las mentiras, es la manera que tiene tu coco de sintetizarlo. Mira, me incomoda más a la vista el speech de un maguflai que las mierdas de esos cuatro piraos que se dedican a insultar a las madres de los que escriben aquí. Al fin y al cabo, la discapacidad no se elige, pero la estupidez sí. Como decíamos en la época de Usenet, !PLONK!



Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso, su tiempo ya paso, los problemas y debilidades de ayer son peores a día de hoy esa falta crónica de recursos que existe en Europa combinada con una demografía menguante y decrepita no puede ser revertida, la supuesta prosperidad alemana descansa sobre el acceso a materias primas baratas que solo Rusia esta en condiciones de proporcionarle y sin eso el castillo de arena se cae a marchas forzadas su industria ya no es competitiva.


----------



## Karma bueno (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso, su tiempo ya paso, los problemas y debilidades de ayer son peores a día de hoy esa falta crónica de recursos que existe en Europa combinada con una demografía menguante y decrepita no puede ser revertida, la supuesta prosperidad alemana descansa sobre el acceso a materias primas baratas que solo Rusia esta en condiciones de proporcionarle y sin eso el castillo de arena se cae a marchas forzadas su industria ya no es competitiva.



A tomar por culo las BeMeuWes


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El problema con la UE es que en realidad son dos historias completamente diferentes.
> 
> Existen 2 UE.
> 
> ...




Hombre ... yo no tengo ni puta idea pero eso tiene pinta de ser una cosa muy burocrática con muy poco margen de maniobra para todo el mundo. En su día se decidió el rumbo político y económico y ahí están las vías, no hay carretera ni cruces. 

Por ejemplo ahora la gente en este foro se sorprende de nos hayamos alineado con USA. Es lo normal, no hay otra elección posible. Si vas contra Rusia es chungo pero hay tiempo, a lo mejor suena la flauta y ganamos. Si vas contra USA, o no les das la razón, es la puta ruina ya. Te confiscan todos los activos de los bancos europeos en Wall Street y estás en la puta ruina ya.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Digamos que Puigdemont es el Ayuso catalán. No es serio, trumpismo.
> 
> Edit: Joer ... pensaba que me preguntabas a mi ......   De todas formas la respuesta que te dió no me sorprende. Es verdad que hay pocos para los que tenía que haber. A lo mejor influye que los líderes no son p'a tirar cohetes precisamente.



El


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso, su tiempo ya paso, los problemas y debilidades de ayer son peores a día de hoy esa falta crónica de recursos que existe en Europa combinada con una demografía menguante y decrepita no puede ser revertida, la supuesta prosperidad alemana descansa sobre el acceso a materias primas baratas que solo Rusia esta en condiciones de proporcionarle y sin eso el castillo de arena se cae a marchas forzadas su industria ya no es competitiva.



El Deutsche Bank tenía en 2016 14 veces el PIB alemán invertido en papelillos de Wall Street. No se de cuanta mierda de esa se habrán podido librar, pero como a los alemanes se les ocurra llevar la contraria a los yankis quiebran ya.


----------



## thanos2 (11 Ago 2022)

Zelensky acabará llamando Estado terrorista a Alemania y a Europa, al tiempo.

Se le ha subido tanto que si no se folla a Biden ni bien ni mal.


----------



## Alabama Anon (11 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Confirmado por informe UKR que las fuerzas de RF y los aliados tomaron el control de Ivano-Darivka, acercándose a Siversk desde el sur. Los combates tienen lugar en Zaitseve y Kodema, cuando esos pueblos sean tomados, el camino al sur de Bakhmut estará bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.



En Bakhumt deben de estar entrando en la zona residencial por lo que dicen la mayoria de canales


----------



## kelden (11 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El corredor mediterráneo es una infraestructura A para la UE.
> 
> Ponen la pasta.
> 
> ...




Es que con nosotros tienen que flipar. Primero ven a los del PP poniendo mesas por toda españa para recoger firmas contra el estatut catalán.  Luego ven a los otros decir que la independencia está hecha y van a atar los perros con longaniza ....   En fin .... cualquier día nos echan ....


----------



## alfonbass (11 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso, su tiempo ya paso, los problemas y debilidades de ayer son peores a día de hoy esa falta crónica de recursos que existe en Europa combinada con una demografía menguante y decrepita no puede ser revertida, la supuesta prosperidad alemana descansa sobre el acceso a materias primas baratas que solo Rusia esta en condiciones de proporcionarle y sin eso el castillo de arena se cae a marchas forzadas su industria ya no es competitiva.



Que no, pesaos


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... yo no tengo ni puta idea pero eso tiene pinta de ser una cosa muy burocrática con muy poco margen de maniobra para todo el mundo. En su día se decidió el rumbo político y económico y ahí están las vías, no hay carretera ni cruces.
> 
> Por ejemplo ahora la gente en este foro se sorprende de nos hayamos alineado con USA. Es lo normal, no hay otra elección posible. Si vas contra Rusia es chungo pero hay tiempo, a lo mejor suena la flauta y ganamos. Si vas contra USA, o no les das la razón, es la puta ruina ya. Te confiscan todos los activos de los bancos europeos en Wall Street y estás en la puta ruina ya.



No


----------



## JAGGER (11 Ago 2022)

Así me gusta.
La mesura que ahora luce el mamapollato checheno es de notar. Ya no dan la murga con las bombas atómicas del puti:


​Ya no hay más comentarios sobre las cualidades ajedrecísticas de ese puto genocida de mierda.


Perdieron, y se lo merecen.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (11 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que con nosotros tienen que flipar. Primero ven a los del PP poniendo mesas por toda españa para recoger firmas contra el estatut catalán.  Luego ven a los otros decir que la independencia está hecha y van a atar los perros con longaniza ....   En fin .... cualquier día nos echan ....



El


----------



## Erwin (12 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es que esta historia le petaria la cabeza a más de uno. Sabes de que va.
> Es que no quiero dar info personal.
> Pero me gané las habichuelas en Bruselas durante algunos años.
> Tela marinera.



cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## Pato Sentado (12 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sacar al escenario determinados equipos es exponerse a que sean estudiados por el enemigo, y no hablo de que lleguen a caer en el poder del enemigo, simplemente con que el enemigo aprenda a qué se enfrenta, ya se le da una ventaja que quizá no compense en estos momentos.
> 
> También el hecho de que Rusia no esté, aparentemente, recurriendo mucho a la aviación y a grandes bombardeos, me sorprende, quizá tengan temores a armas antiaéreas que ya dispongan los ucranianos, o simplemente prefieren ir con la artillería (que supongo tendrán más, y la munición es más barata).



El avión es carísimo. Gastan decenas de kg de combustible por segundo, hay que hacer un mantenimiento complejísimo cada salida, y la munición, incluso tonta, es cara.
La artillería se pone en posición y arrea. Los pepinos valen cuatro duros y Rusia tiene unos almacenes, comparados con los otanicos, infinitos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (12 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ufff, si es cierto que es el tipo ese, no me gustaría estar en su pellejo



Es posible que ya tipo y pellejo no estén juntos ya.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sacar al escenario determinados equipos es exponerse a que sean estudiados por el enemigo, y no hablo de que lleguen a caer en el poder del enemigo, simplemente con que el enemigo aprenda a qué se enfrenta, ya se le da una ventaja que quizá no compense en estos momentos.
> 
> También el hecho de que Rusia no esté, aparentemente, recurriendo mucho a la aviación y a grandes bombardeos, me sorprende, quizá tengan temores a armas antiaéreas que ya dispongan los ucranianos, o simplemente prefieren ir con la artillería (que supongo tendrán más, y la munición es más barata).



El tema aviacion se debe sobre todo a doctrina, la fuerza aerea Sovietica y luego ruso tenia sobre todo un rol defensivo.
Quizas el maximo exponente de esto es que los portaaviones que planeo la union sovietica, del que solo se construyo uno completo (el resto los vendio Ucrania a China medio acabados ...) se concibieron con el rol de proteger a grandes buques de misiles como el Kirov de Submarinos, intercepcion etc.
Si te aburres y sabes ingles aqui tienes un video de un ex-profesor de ingenieria aeronautica, el mejor canal de temas de aviacion militar en YT sin dudas.

La doctrina OTAN haria unas 700 o 1000 salidas al dia los primeras semanas, intentar destruir todo, sin embargo el propio pentagono dijo que detectan una constante de unas 300. A las salidas OTAN habria que añadirle aviones no de primera linea, de los que los rusos no tienen muchos, me refiero a aviones de combustible, AWACS ...
O sea que la aviacion esta haciendo basicamente su tarea, protejer el cielo, impidiendo hacer su labor a la Ucraniana o lo que quede de ella y algunas salidas a las de frente son Su-25, mucho ataque con helicoptero, ya que los rusos dan apoyo aereo cercano con helis, no con aviones como en la OTAN, misiles de crucero, algo de misiones anti-radiacion.
Pero la principal mision es esa, negar el espacio. No atacar a no ser que sean objetivos mas prioritarios.


----------



## frangelico (12 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Es posible que ya tipo y pellejo no estén juntos ya.



Podrían procesar a los nazis y vender ropa hecha con su cuero tatuado. Y jaboncillos con su sebo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Eso esta guay, el problema es que la linea de frente lleva literalmente siendo la misma 3 meses alli, vamos, que estoy seguro de que ese movimiento tan asombroso del general de Twitter ya se le ha ocurrido a algun general Ucraniano y si no lo hacen (pese a anunciarlo 1001 veces) quizas es que, simplemente, no pueden.


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> La antigua región de Leon actualmente esta desestructurada. Zamora y Salamanca están mucho más vinculadas a Valladolid que a León. Mientras que Leon nunca nunca se ha sentido a gusto dentro de la CCAA de Castilla y León. Lógico seria su union a las Asturias de Oviedo y de Santillana, produciéndose un gran ahorro de recursos, y economías a escala. España con 12 ccaa va mas que sobrada de gasto



La CNT siempre tuvo en una federación a Asturias y León. 
El nombre de Astorga tiene un origen más que claro, Asturica Augusta.


----------



## Scope (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alemania vuelve a estar contra la pared y los teutones nunca escogen la solucion mas sencilla...
> 
> PD- La solucion es ir abandonando el embargo y la Otan, poco a poco, pero sin pausa, me temo que ellos elegiran la guerra cuando esten totalmente arruinados.



Alemania en su totalidad es difìcil que haga eso. Es mas factible que la zona correspondiente a la ex RDA, que es mas pro rusa, se separe del resto de Alemania si pretenden sobrevivir. Podrìan activar el Nord Stream 2, estrechar los lazos polìticos, comerciales y militares con Rusia, y en general con Asia. 
La Alemania Occidental, que se vaya a donde pertenece.... Al infierno.


----------



## HDR (12 Ago 2022)

España es la puta de todo el mundo y nuestros políticos son siervos lacayunos de cualquiera que aparezca, diciendo y haciendo cualquier cosa que les manden por estúpida que sea (ejemplo, el patético servilismo de CaraPPolla Almeida con el supuesto alcalde de Kiev).

Sin embargo, estamos viendo cómo Alemania es la puta de EEUU y Rusia al mismo tiempo. Nunca nos superarán en nuestro propio juego, es imposible, pero se acercan.


----------



## Mort Cinder (12 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El Deutsche Bank tenía en 2016 14 veces el PIB alemán invertido en papelillos de Wall Street. No se de cuanta mierda de esa se habrán podido librar, pero como a los alemanes se les ocurra llevar la contraria a los yankis quiebran ya.



Por favor, seamos serios. Tienes enlace? Porque eso es absolutamente imposible.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Alemania en su totalidad es difìcil que haga eso. Es mas factible que la zona correspondiente a la ex RDA, que es mas pro rusa, se separe del resto de Alemania si pretenden sobrevivir. Podrìan activar el Nord Stream 2, estrechar los lazos polìticos, comerciales y militares con Rusia, y en general con Asia.
> La Alemania Occidental, que se vaya a donde pertenece.... Al infierno.



Ya han quitado sanciones en bastantes temas importantes, como importar titanio. (Airbus estaba sin hacer un avion por eso)
Y sholz esta suplicando a Putin que coja la turbina para el NS1.
No quitaran las sanciones bancarias pero las de recursos para invierno iran desapareciendo en parte


----------



## kelden (12 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Por favor, seamos serios. Tienes enlace? Porque eso es absolutamente imposible.



https://num3.com.ar/el-deutsche-bank-tiene-asustado-a-todo-el-mundo/


----------



## skan (12 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Alemania en su totalidad es difìcil que haga eso. Es mas factible que la zona correspondiente a la ex RDA, que es mas pro rusa, se separe del resto de Alemania si pretenden sobrevivir. Podrìan activar el Nord Stream 2, estrechar los lazos polìticos, comerciales y militares con Rusia, y en general con Asia.
> La Alemania Occidental, que se vaya a donde pertenece.... Al infierno.



He convivido con alemanes de la antigua RDA y te aseguro que odian a muerte a los rusos.


----------



## chemarin (12 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues mira, esa es la salvación del mundo, esa realidad que tú no quieres admitir de que la gente está siendo manipulada. A ver si nos creemos que todos los fondos destinados en los medios, son para nada ¿verdad que no? y es que eso de comprar cadenas y comprar periodistas, es por mero gozo. Pero es muy fácil echarle la culpa a los simples. Claro ¡matémoslos', 'hagamos hogueras y que ardan', 'plebe asquerosa, base y cimiento de la oligarquía global'. Sub-humanos y tal. Joder, como los nazis de Ucrania has venido a ser. Pues hasta esos son víctimas de la propaganda y del lavado de cerebro.
> 
> Hace nada pusieron un vídeo aquí donde se relataba el lavado de cerebro que durante décadas habían perpetrado contra la juventud ucraniana para convertirlos en nazis ¿lo viste? pues eso es un arma de guerra. Un 'arma mágica' o psicológica si te da grima ese término. Pero un arma. Y esos desgraciados que ahora hacen lo que hacen en contra de su propio interés y en contra de lo que es justo, lo hacen por que les han lavado el cerebro. Para ellos es justo, honorable y correcto lo que hacen. Pero lo más lamentable ahora mismo no es eso. Es que tú no seas capaz de darte cuenta y vengas a cantarme las cuarenta. No tienes ni puta idea de como funciona el mundo. Ni puta idea. Sólo eres un elemento más para el desacuerdo y la discordia ¿y sabes por qué? por que a ti también te han lavado el coco. Pero no te apures, para mi también eres una víctima, como para Dios.



Me hace gracia tú mensaje, y encima te atribuyes el apoyo de Dios. Si fueras más inteligente de lo que crees ser, y siendo como dices católico, te darías cuenta que con tu infantil razonamiento Dios no condenaría a nadie, ¿no manipula Satanás a todo el mundo y se aprovecha de sus debilidades e ignorancia? A pesar de eso el catolicismo siempre ha predicado la condenación para ciertos pecadores. Tú crees que yo no tengo idea de cómo funciona el mundo, sin embargo te digo con sinceridad que me parece que hablo con un chaval de 12 años.


----------



## España1 (12 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La diferencia es conceptual.
> Dejate de stealth y rollos comerciales de los contratistas useños. Dejate de vainas de los blogs ruskies.
> La diferencia reside en la aproximación al campo de batalla. Aquí está todo.
> 
> ...



La clave es la pasta. USA tiene a espuertas, a paladas, debería ver en que chorradas gasta la gente sus sueldazos. Por eso no les importa gastar 200k dólares en un misilazo, 

Rusia tiene poca pasta y tiene que poner más carne en el asador (o en la picadora).

Poderoso caballero es don dinero


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Difícil veo que salve la vida, ¿cómo se ejecuta a la gente en el Donbass? ¿Fusilamiento u horca?



fusilamiento


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

* "Zelensky, bajo la dirección de Washington, chantajea a los dirigentes rusos*
_* bombardeando la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. La esencia del chantaje f
ue expresada por los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G7, que exigieron *_
*que Rusia devolviera esta central nuclear al control nazi."

"De hecho, se trata de terrorismo nuclear por parte de EEUU y sus satélites. 
La esencia de este chantaje es: o entregas Energodar al régimen títere, o explota 
una central nuclear con consecuencias medioambientales catastróficas 
para el SE de Europa, incluida Ucrania."*

- Glazyev


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

_* ◾El 42º batallón ucraniano de infantería motorizada separada decidió resistirse
al mando de la 57ª brigada, y huyó de sus posiciones cerca de Avdiivka.

◾Dicen que son principalmente de la región de Cherkasy, movilizados. Los oficiales 
regulares los lanzan al frente, donde son destruidos masivamente por el fuego de la artillería rusa.

◾Las pérdidas son masivas, no tienen armas para contrarrestar los ataques rusos 
desde el cielo ni cobertura de artillería.
*_
* ◾No reciben noticias de sus ciudades de origen, están enfadados y totalmente insubordinados*


----------



## Praktica (12 Ago 2022)

*Los orígenes de la Maïdan, la guerra en el Donbass, y los vínculos de la región con Rusia*




__





Cargando…






www.donbass-insider.com





Uno de mis lectores, me han hecho muchas preguntas acerca de las razones para la Maïdan en Ucrania, y luego del estallido de la guerra en el Donbass, y el vínculo que une a la región a Rusia, he aquí un resumen de todas las respuestas en un video de resumen.
La reputación de un dictador brutal, Viktor Yanukovych, a través de lo que en realidad ha sido el golpe de estado de Maïdan, así como las razones que llevaron el Donbass a querer salir de Ucrania, provocando el estallido de un conflicto que ha durado siete años, terminando con la razón por la cual los habitantes de la RPD y la LPR (República popular de Donetsk y Luhansk) reconocen a sí mismos como los Rusos, pero quiere permanecer en su tierra, a pesar de la concha y la guerra, aquí están los temas cubiertos en este vídeo.

Pongo aquí un número de fuentes, que no son exhaustivos, y le anima a buscar por sí mismo, para encontrar los hechos que le ayudará a entender la situación actual.

*Fuentes : *
– Pablo Moreira – Las máscaras de la revolución
– Documental de rusia – Crimea, de vuelta a la Patria
– Documental de Oliver Stone : Ucrania en el fuego
– La historia de Cómo la CIA prepara las revoluciones de colores

– Artículos en francés acerca de los tiradores de la Maïdan :
https://www.agoravox.tv/actualites/international/article/ukraine-qui-sont-les-tireurs-de-43921
https://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/international/article/morts-du-maidan-l-enquete-151136
– Estudio de Ivan Katachanovski sobre los francotiradores de la Maïdan
– Los Artículos en el sitio de La Crisis, lo que refleja el estudio de Katachanovski
– Nadia Savtchenko acusa Parouby, Porochenko, Lutsenko y otros para ser responsables de los disparos de cohetes de francotiradores en el Maïdan en 2014
– Fuga de una discusión de la preocupante entre Catherine Ashton, y el estonio ministro de Asuntos exteriores acerca de los francotiradores de la Maïdan
– La guerra en el Donbass – Los orígenes históricos de profundidad en el conflicto (I)
– En la guerra en Donbass, la verdad, y los civiles son las principales víctimas del conflicto
– Un activista de la Maïdan ha admitido después de haber disparado a los Berkuts de un edificio cercano
– Un ex miembro del parlamento de ucrania, David Jvania, se acusa a sí mismo con Porochenko, por haber organizado el secuestro de un número de activistas de la Maïdan para encender los ánimos de los manifestantes
– La BBC admite que el Sector de la Derecha de la organización (neo-nazi) ha jugado un papel clave en el derrocamiento de Viktor Yanukovych
– Vídeo de lanzar cócteles Molotov a la policía antidisturbios 
Christelle Néant


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

El agente Xavier Colás en su línea, que para eso le pagan. Que poca dignidad tienen algunos, pero no deja de ser su perfil como persona.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cubro y subo, Japón se habia rendido en julio por medio de una propuesta hecha al embajador soviético, que este haría llegar a los yanquis, en ella solo se ponía una condición, respetar la figura del Emperador, los yanquis rehusaron aceptar, tiraron las bombas y luego aceptaron la condición.



Querían probar las bombas atómicas sobre ciudades. Además, para entonces, en las ciudades solamente había mujeres, niños y ancianos porque todos los varones con más de 14 ó 15 años, capaces de empuñar un arma, estaban en el frente.

Desde mi humilde opinión fue el peor genocidio posible, innecesario y llevado a cabo únicamente para satisfacer la curiosidad de conocer los efectos de la nueva bomba sobre ciudades habitadas.

Y no lo hicieron una vez en Hiroshima. Tuvieron que repetirlo por 2ª vez, a los 3 días, en Nagasaki.

Fue un desprecio absoluto a toda ética
Un país capaz de semejante atrocidad lleva dominando el mundo desde entonces
Todavía hay gente padeciendo los efectos de aquella ignominia, taras genéticas y enfermedades causadas por la radiación.
Es lo que hay.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica están ocurriendo cosas interesantes, como la pérdida de Suiza de estado neutral…
> *Switzerland is no longer a neutral state *– Moscow.
> Bern’s sanctions against Russia mean it cannot represent Ukraine in Moscow, the Foreign Ministry says
> Switzerland is no longer a neutral state – Moscow
> ...



Todo tiene un precio. 
Y más en Suiza


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Me hace gracia tú mensaje, y encima te atribuyes el apoyo de Dios. Si fueras más inteligente de lo que crees ser, y siendo como dices católico, te darías cuenta que con tu infantil razonamiento Dios no condenaría a nadie, ¿no manipula Satanás a todo el mundo y se aprovecha de sus debilidades e ignorancia? A pesar de eso el catolicismo siempre ha predicado la condenación para ciertos pecadores. Tú crees que yo no tengo idea de cómo funciona el mundo, sin embargo te digo con sinceridad que me parece que hablo con un chaval de 12 años.



No soy católico, no sé de donde sacas eso. No profeso ninguna religión ni ideología política. Y si conocieses las Escrituras, sabrías que está escrito: 'Dios ha dejado caer a todo el mundo en el pecado, para usar con todos de su misericordia'. Te pasa como a los católicos, que no conoces las Escrituras.

Fin de la salida de tópico y perdón al resto por la 'salida de tiesto'.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El cuñado anchoas es un superviviente
> 
> Si realiza esas declaraciones, es que vienen curvas y él se baja del vehículo...



Ojo, que Santander es la patria de los Botines y demás gente guapa que veranea por allí. No es la voz de Revilla, es la voz de la pasta madrileña


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Querían probar las bombas atómicas sobre ciudades. Además, para entonces, en las ciudades solamente había mujeres, niños y ancianos porque todos los varones con más de 14 ó 15 años, capaces de empuñar un arma, estaban en el frente.
> 
> Desde mi humilde opinión fue el peor genocidio posible, innecesario y llevado a cabo únicamente para satisfacer la curiosidad de conocer los efectos de la nueva bomba sobre ciudades habitadas.
> 
> ...



Así es. Y no olvidemos los bombardeos de Dresde y Hamburgo, ambos monstruosos. Y el de Tokio. Y es que esta gente perversa e hipócrita hace todas las maldades que les vienen a la mente para luego acusar a sus víctimas de lo propio. Inconcebible tanta maldad.


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No creo que tuvieras coraje hacerle nada a ese psicópata. No creas que todo el mundo sirve para matar, mucho menos a sangre fría. Otra cosa es un calentón o en una situación de salvar uno el pellejo, pero cargarte a alguien desarmado, eso son palabras mayores, solo apto para una minoría. Me explicaba mi padre que hizo la mili en los 50, pocos años después de la guerra, en un ambiente todavía militarizado, que presenció el fusilamiento de alguien, pidieron voluntarios para el pelotón y nadie salió, automáticamente se seleccionó a unos cuantos forzosos, pues esa gente lo pasó fatal disparando a ese tipo (quien por cierto fue condenado por asesinato, sabían por tanto que no mataban a un angelito). Probablemente en otra situación hubieran disparado sin problemas.



el reo habría sido militar y habría sido juzgado por un tribunal castrense... en españa los ajusticiamientos de civiles se venían haciendo con garrote vil desde el reinado de fernando VII


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Esa es la 'democracia'. Hacemos a la gente ignorante y les metemos las ideas que nos interesan en la mente, pero luego que 'voten libremente' y JAJAJA JAJÁ y JAJAJÁ. Cuan hermoso es que la gente hable libremente de aquello que nosotros les inculcamos. Pero del resto de cosas no, ¡eh! que eso es ser unos nazis o unos comunistas o terroristas, según convenga en el telediario de la mañana.



Así funciona en Occidente. Idiotizan a la ciudadanía (incluso simplificando la música que escuchan, ciertos estilos provocan deterioro cognitivo), mientras que la prensa machaca con consignas, que son enviadas a todos los medios para que las publiquen. Información falsa para crear opinión, como la turra que dieron con la peli de Maverick, o la nueva de Depredador. Luego la gente hará lo que le manden sin darse cuenta de ello. Como por ejemplo, odiar a Rusia _porque sí, _o que el cambio climático es por nuestra culpa.

Libertad de expresión... para lo que te dejen. Hay temas que no se pueden tocar, de los que no se puede hablar.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (12 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Toma el Parlamento europeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Que pesados! Ojalá fuese cierto, porque en esta coyuntura Cataluña habría elegido muy bien a sus amigos. Pero me temo que no es cierto.


----------



## Praktica (12 Ago 2022)

las grandes olvidadas por cuestiones políticas son las atrocidades japonesas en la sgm
o las britanicas
o los campos de rhin de eisenhower

fin ot


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> las grandes olvidadas por cuestiones políticas son las atrocidades japonesas en la sgm
> o las britanicas
> o los campos de rhin de eisenhower
> 
> fin ot



Los propios americanos metieron en campos de concentración a toda la población de origen japones que había en EEUU al empezar la guerra ...


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Digamos que Puigdemont es el Ayuso catalán. No es serio, trumpismo.
> 
> Edit: Joer ... pensaba que me preguntabas a mi ......   De todas formas la respuesta que te dió no me sorprende. Es verdad que hay pocos para los que tenía que haber. A lo mejor influye que los líderes no son p'a tirar cohetes precisamente.



se comenta que la rumana le daba muy duramente con el arnes mandingo al puchi


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Necesitas casarte ahora y esperar un par de años para que te puedan dar la residencia. No es automática.
> Así que date prisa! Que lo mismo para 2025 es tarde



agencia matrimonioskal irinaskaya de seronoser, vaya por dios como vas a por el bussines.

ansia viva del rublo


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * "Zelensky, bajo la dirección de Washington, chantajea a los dirigentes rusos*
> _* bombardeando la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. La esencia del chantaje f
> ue expresada por los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del G7, que exigieron *_
> *que Rusia devolviera esta central nuclear al control nazi."
> ...




Este es un hecho que merece profundizar el análisis.

No estoy estrictamente seguro de que Zelinsky haya ordenado el ataque "bajo la dirección de Washington". Creo que es una decisión propia y basada en un doble criterio:

a) "Asustar" a Europa para que incremente sus ayudas y, mejor aún, que se involucre directamente en la guerra.

b) El delirio de que "si no reconquistamos la tierra, que tampoco Rusia pueda aprovecharla".

El problema es que según los vientos (de Norte a Sur), si bien Crimea resulta afectada, también lo son los países ribereños del Mar Negro y muy particularmente Turquía.

Cuidado que al final Erdogán va a tener que lanzar un órdago al tarado de Zelinsky, advirtiéndole que si continua con los ataques Turquía tendrá que involucrarse -a favor de Rusia- para evitar sufrir daños catastróficos.

_¿Habrá advertido este hecho Erdogán? ¿Y el resto de los países eventualmente afectados?  _

Obviamente es una acción DESESPERADA (o gano, o me ayudan, o la puta al rio)... pero sus consecuencias *NO PUEDEN DEJAR INDIFERENTES al resto de los países* que se verían afectados por un evento de este tipo.

Realmente el tío está empezando a actuar con desesperación, y me atrevo a agregar con DESEQUILIBRIO MENTAL.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> España es la puta de todo el mundo y nuestros políticos son siervos lacayunos de cualquiera que aparezca, diciendo y haciendo cualquier cosa que les manden por estúpida que sea (ejemplo, el patético servilismo de CaraPPolla Almeida con el supuesto alcalde de Kiev).
> 
> Sin embargo, estamos viendo cómo Alemania es la puta de EEUU y Rusia al mismo tiempo. Nunca nos superarán en nuestro propio juego, es imposible, pero se acercan.



eso va cambiar y rápido me da a mi que lo que esta pasando con Donald Trump puede generar una reacción en cadena que desencadene una guerra civil en USA.

entonces o bien los rusos meten la directa y e invaden Europa con al excusa de que como no me pagan el gas los expropio o hay una revuelta muslim europea.

en cualquier caso no afectara a españa si nos da tiempo a remover a los que mandan y hacer una purga salvaje incluso nos puede beneficiar.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ...
> No estoy estrictamente seguro de que Zelinsky haya ordenado el ataque "bajo la dirección de Washington". Creo que es una decisión propia y basada en un doble criterio:
> 
> ...



Yo, por el contrario, pienso que Zelensky no pinta absolutamente nada, ni decide nada; más allá de los pillajes económicos.

Sólo tiene un equipo de prensa a su alrededor que le indica lo que tiene que decir, a quienes, y cuando. Y se entera ( y no de todo) a posteriori.

Además de un grupo armado a su alrededor controlado desde despachos de Londres y Washington.


----------



## risto mejido (12 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este es un hecho que merece profundizar el análisis.
> 
> No estoy estrictamente seguro de que Zelinsky haya ordenado el ataque "bajo la dirección de Washington". Creo que es una decisión propia y basada en un doble criterio:
> 
> ...



Hace unos días salió en los medios que Ucrania tenía bloqueados 7000 minolles de euros que Europa le tenía que dar de ayuda l pero faltaba su aprobación, yo he pensado que esto podría ser una manera de ucrania de decir “oye, que me tienes que dar la pasta ya”


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto , cortisimo porque el clapham esta cabron
> Esta guerra cada dia se supera en aburrimiento .
> Olvidaos de la muerte de Ivan Illich , esta guerra es mas aburrida que 5 horas con Mario
> La " cosa " va asi : El Zar Vladimirovich I se reune con el Politburo y " pactan " ocupar ( y anexionarse ) un territorio de una superficie determinada ( ejemplo : 100 mil Km2 ) y luego hacer una oferta de cese al fuego y un Acuerdo de Paz .
> ...



resumiendo estas pidiendo a gritos que te encerremos en al cupula del sexo de Móstoles con una negra zumbona ninfómana, yatusabes dos entran pero solo uno sale.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Hoy mismo, haciendo un trabajo de electricidad en casa de una clienta mía, ella, clamaba al hablar sobre la situación actual: 'y que estemos así por culpa de ese loco'. Se refería a Putin, obviamente. Claro, la pobre solo ve la tele cuando llega de trabajar, cansada. Y así la mayoría.
> 
> Creo que todos deberíamos de ser más conscientes de que eso que llamamos 'la masa' o 'la plebe', son personas normales que no se meten en camisa de once varas como nosotros, y que están poseídos (sí, es la palabra apropiada) por un aparato electrónico que controla su pensamiento. Esa es la forma simple de verlo, y la más clara. Por ello no debemos verlos como enemigos, sino como víctimas, pues es lo que son. Y es que vemos un 'arma electrónica' actuar en contra de nuestros compatriotas, y en lugar de conmiserarnos como haríamos si les pegasen un tiro, los despreciamos como si en lugar de personas fuesen una suerte de 'sub-productos' humanos. Pero luego bien que criticamos a los ucras por deshumanizar a los rusófonos ¿de veras somos tan distintos? ¿seguro?
> 
> ...





Es cierto que Jesús dijo: «Te doy gracias, Padre, Señor de cielo y tierra, porque has escondido estas cosas a los sabios y entendidos y se las has revelado a la gente sencilla. Sí, Padre, así te ha parecido mejor...Mateo (11,25-27). Pues no es menos cierto que la permanencia en la ignorancia por pereza de buscar la verdad también será punible.

Una cosa es la masa cateta, la plebe hedonista, el lumpen aprovechado que permanecen de manera voluntaria en la opinión creada por los medios, y otra cosa son los sencillos a los que ese aparato electrónico les ha anulado la libertad de pensamiento.

Ambos recibirán (todos recibiremos) su justa retribución, si no es en esta vida, será en la vida nueva.


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No olvide el asunto del precio tirado del petróleo saudí, el rearme de la Guerra de las Galaxias, y Chernobil. El coste económico de limpiar Chernobil fue muy alto y destrozó la economía de la URSS.



Los soldados y oficiales del ejército ruso fueron los que limpiaron la radiación en campos y pueblos, entre 150.000 y 400.000 efectivos, dependiendo de las fuentes. Muchos quedaron enfermos, en el hilo de Fukushima colgué documentales al respecto. 

La caída de la URSS fue catastrófica en muchos aspectos porque coincidió con el desastre de Chernobyl que la dejó prácticamente sin ejército. 

Fue también el motivo de que Gorbachov apostase por el desasme nuclear, pero todos sabemos lo que han hecho los anglos al respecto, pues aprovecharon la ventaja para dominar el planeta cuando el oponente no podía responder, en vez de iniciar una era sin bombas nucleares, que es lo que figuraba en los acuerdos de desarme, desmantelamiento de las bombas nucleares existentes y cese de fabricación de nuevas ojivas.

Han tenido que transcurrir más de 30 años para reparar los daños del ejército ruso y volvemos a vivir bajo la amenaza nuclear. 
Los anglos despreciaron la oportunidad de un planeta sin bombas atómicas. Eligieron dominar a través del terror, como han hecho siempre. 
Es lo que hay.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Todo tiene un precio.
> Y más en Suiza



con la inflación la navaja multiusos del ejercito suizo subidon de precio seguro


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este es un hecho que merece profundizar el análisis.
> 
> No estoy estrictamente seguro de que Zelinsky haya ordenado el ataque "bajo la dirección de Washington". Creo que es una decisión propia y basada en un doble criterio:
> 
> ...



en momentos como este me planteo de que si tuviera miyoyes de euros comprar fincas agrícolas y ganaderas en argentina


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Peligro en todos los frentes


Desde hace unos días, la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, en la localidad de Energodar, se ha convertido en uno de los principales temas del discurso ucraniano, recogido fie…




slavyangrad.es











Peligro en todos los frentes


12/08/2022


Desde hace unos días, la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, en la localidad de Energodar, se ha convertido en uno de los principales temas del discurso ucraniano, recogido fielmente por la prensa occidental. Pese a encontrarse bajo control ruso desde marzo en la localidad de Energodar, en la margen izquierda del río Dniéper, Ucrania denuncia prácticamente a diario los “bombardeos rusos”. Rusia no solo estaría bombardeando una central nuclear, con el peligro que eso implica, que está además bajo su control, sino que lo estaría haciendo sin ningún sentido. No hay nada que Rusia pueda ganar de la destrucción de la central nuclear más grande de Europa. Sin embargo, con las falsas alegaciones de bombardeos rusos, Ucrania logra un elemento más de presión para exigir la retirada rusa de la zona (al menos la desmilitarización de la zona a base de hacer la situación insostenible) y la entrega voluntaria de ese territorio a Kiev, lo que supondría conseguir una cabeza de puente en esa orilla del río desde la que avanzar sobre el territorio capturado por Moscú desde el inicio de su intervención en febrero.

Teniendo en cuenta la dificultad que para ambos bandos han supuesto los ríos en esta guerra -cruzar el Dniéper sería mucho más difícil que atravesar el Seversky Donets-, Ucrania pretende conseguir así, por medio de bombardeos y presión diplomática, un fácil acceso desde Nikopol a Energodar. Todo ello forma parte de la misma táctica de tensionar todo el frente en busca de contener cualquier avance ruso y tratar de causar el mayor nivel de pérdidas posibles en las tropas rusas. Kiev es consciente de que la frontera aparentemente natural del río Dniéper, donde se encuentra una de las partes calientes del frente, solo puede ser algo seguro en caso de un acuerdo de paz, algo ahora mismo altamente improbable. Eso garantiza, ante todo, más peligro.


Artículo Original: DonRF

Se escribe menos sobre el sur que sobre Donbass y normalmente son solo generalidades. A excepción de Energodar. Ha sido bombardeado otra vez, una vez más en la planta nuclear, concretamente en el repositorio de procesamiento de combustible nuclear. Pero esto ocurre todos los días y ya se ha convertido en una especie de rutina, si es que podemos considerar así el bombardeo de una central nuclear desde las ciudades de Nikopol y Marganets y el fuego de respuesta intentando suprimir esos bombardeos en pleno centro de Europa. Antes o después, el semi terrorismo nuclear de Kiev puede convertirse en un ataque terrorista de verdad, es casi inevitable, como lo sería también la creación de un posible desierto en el centro de esa misma Europa.

Pero me refiero a la situación en general. Es tal que no habrá seguridad sin capturar Zaporozhie, cruzar el Dniéper y controlar la margen derecha. Habrá duelos de artillería a través del río, seguirá habiendo bombardeos de Energodar y Novaya Kajovka y no dejará de haber decisiones extrañas: “Balitsky apuntó que la celebración del referéndum [de acceso a Rusia] dependerá de muchos factores”. Porque el principal factor es la seguridad, que ni existe ni va a existir mientras Zaporozhie, con todos sus recursos, no sea capturada. En una palabra, no habrá pasos hacia la paz mientras no se solucione el problema en el frente.

De forma similar, en Jerson, solo se puede acabar con el terror capturando Nikolaev. Lo mismo ocurre en Donetsk, que solo puede ser salvada con la liberación de toda la RPD. Al final, resulta que Pushilin tenía razón: “La fecha del referéndum de acceso de la RPD a Rusia se anunciará tras la completa liberación de la República”.

Es difícil votar teniendo que saltar por encimar de _pétalos _y entre una nuble de amoniaco [el miércoles por la noche, Ucrania bombardeó la cervecera de Donetsk, liberando un humo tóxico que causó muchos nervios entre la población-_Ed_] y bajo el zumbido de los proyectiles. En resumen, todos los problemas del conflicto tienen una causa común: las tareas militares sin resolver, todas ellas relacionadas. No se puede especular ahora sobre si hay suficientes comandos para tomar Járkov, Zaporozhie, Nikolaev y liberar la RPD. La respuesta es predecible: incluso aunque cada persona de la RPD sea movilizada y armada, es improbable que ayude. Está también la aclaración de que algunos ciudadanos de la Federación Rusa tienen permitido participar, pero otros no, así que esos son los recursos. En la Federación Rusa existen, pero no están disponibles.

Ese es el dilema, aunque no hay ninguna opción especial ni va a haberla. No veo por qué las mismas personas que están intentando volar una central nuclear en su territorio van a resultar ser socios respetables de nuevo, así que firmar algo con ellos [toda opción actualmente se asemejaría peligrosamente a un Minsk-3] es casi obsceno. ¿Tendría sentido? Tendría sentido para ellos. Como solían decir los antepasados (en Inglaterra), no se puede bombardear propiedad privada.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No será para tanto si sois incapaces de dar la contra....porque no, no sirve la "propaganda habitual", sino análisis muuuucho más profundos.
> Lo normal es que sea de poco interés mensajes tipo como "loz americanoz zon loz culpablez de todoz loz golpez de eztado" o "lo que mola ez la izkierda y hacer loz analiziz que me zalgan del papo"
> 
> Pero vamos que hay suerte, ya que las lecciones son gratis.... por el momento al menos



La contra la ha dado Revilla, un tio sensato.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La contra la ha dado Revilla, un tio sensato.



Éste ta ya en modo elecciones, jeta es bastante pero listo también, sabe que el rollete zelensky alfa putin turcomongol le lleva a perder el sillón en poco más de medio año....


----------



## Kreonte (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Los propios americanos metieron en campos de concentración a toda la población de origen japones que había en EEUU al empezar la guerra ...




Fue una medida tomada principalmente desde la psicosis y no tanto en base al racismo aunque ciertamente no niego que relacionalmente no hubiese marginalmente un componente étnico subyacente en las medidas adoptadas. No había una justificación sólida más allá de la existencia del conflicto bélico (el número de japoneses era insignificante en proporción a la población estadounidense de la época, tampoco se registraron sabotajes) y además no se tomaron precauciones similares con otras poblaciones originarias del Eje: el número de italianos o alemanes era nada desdeñable pero imagino que, en el caso de esas poblaciones, su integración en la sociedad estadounidense, su nivel económico y, por tanto, su influencia evitaron que se les aplicase idéntico rasero. Hoy por hoy, no podríamos entender la nación estadounidense sin el aporte germano. Se estima que de los poco más de 320M de habitantes del país norteamericano, unos 50M son descendientes de alemanes y, de hecho, mientras esta germinaba allá por el siglo XIX recibió a nada menos que 6M de germanos.

Volviendo al tema de base, cabe destacar que las disculpas fueron prácticamente inmediatas pero no así la compensación pecuniaria:


> Truman recibió en la Casa Blanca a los miembros de una unidad militar constituida enteramente por estadounidenses de origen japonés. Les dijo: *“no solo habéis luchado contra el enemigo, también habéis luchado contra los prejuicios y habéis ganado”.*





> En 1988, el Congreso de Estados Unidos concedió una indemnización por el equivalente a unos 40.000 euros de hoy en día a cada una de las 80.000 personas que habían pasado por los campos de concentración y seguían vivas


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: Un banco acepta tramitar el pago del tránsito de petróleo ruso a Europa central - fuentes Por Reuters


EXCLUSIVA: Un banco acepta tramitar el pago del tránsito de petróleo ruso a Europa central - fuentes




es.investing.com





Un banco acepta tramitar el pago del tránsito de petróleo ruso a Europa central - fuentes


12/08/2022

Por Jan Lopatka y Marek Strzelecki


PRAGA/VARSOVIA, 12 ago (Reuters) - Un banco europeo ha accedido a tramitar un pago por el tránsito de petróleo ruso a través de Ucrania, según han declarado la refinería eslovaca Slovnaft y otra fuente familiarizada con el asunto, lo que elimina la causa que interrumpió el suministro de petróleo a Europa central la semana pasada.

Si lo confirman todas las partes, el pago sería un paso para restablecer el flujo de petróleo a la República Checa tras una semana de interrupción y también crearía las condiciones para futuros pagos por el tránsito a la región.

El martes, el monopolio ruso de oleoductos Transneft (MCX:TRNF_p) dijo que los suministros a través del oleoducto Druzhba se habían suspendido a la República Checa, Hungría y Eslovaquia desde el 4 de agosto porque las sanciones occidentales impedían el pago de las tasas de tránsito de Moscú a Ucrania.

Los flujos hacia Hungría y Eslovaquia se reanudaron el miércoles después de que la refinería húngara MOL y su filial eslovaca Slovnaft encontraran una solución para pagar ellos mismos la tasa a la empresa de tránsito ucraniana Ukrtransnafta, pero los suministros a la República Checa no se han reanudado.

"Según nuestra información, el banco reconsideró el pago originalmente bloqueado entre las empresas de tránsito para la tasa de tránsito y al final lo aceptó", dijo el portavoz de Slovnaft, Anton Molnar.

"Esto confirma que el marco establecido de esta manera es funcional y puede ser una solución a largo plazo", dijo.

Otra fuente familiarizada con el asunto dijo que el pago había sido desbloqueado por el banco neerlandés ING (AS:INGA) , y que los flujos hacia la República Checa deberían reanudarse el sábado.

ING no quiso hacer comentarios.

Ukrtransnafta y Transneft no respondieron inmediatamente a las solicitudes de comentarios.

Los países de Europa Central dependen en parte del petróleo ruso y en gran medida del gas ruso, y se han asegurado exenciones de la próxima prohibición de la Unión Europea a las importaciones de petróleo ruso hasta que ajusten sus rutas de transporte y sus refinerías para otro tipo de petróleo.

La refinería de petróleo checa ORLEN Unipetrol, una filial de la polaca PKN Orlen , declinó hacer comentarios.

La compañía checa de tránsito de petróleo MERO, que opera la parte checa del oleoducto Druzhba, dijo que no tenía información sobre el estado del pago.

El jueves, el presidente de MERO, Jaroslav Pantucek, dijo que esperaba que los flujos hacia la República Checa se reanudaran el viernes o el sábado después de que se resolviera el problema del pago, aunque sugirió que PKN podría hacer un pago sustitutivo similar al de MOL, lo que PKN declinó confirmar.


(Información de Jan Lopatka y Marek Strzelecki, información adicional de Pavel Polityuk en Kiev, Toby Sterling en Ámsterdam, Gegely Szakac en Budapest; edición de Mark Potter; traducción de Flora Gómez)


----------



## El-Mano (12 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sacar al escenario determinados equipos es exponerse a que sean estudiados por el enemigo, y no hablo de que lleguen a caer en el poder del enemigo, simplemente con que el enemigo aprenda a qué se enfrenta, ya se le da una ventaja que quizá no compense en estos momentos.
> 
> También el hecho de que Rusia no esté, aparentemente, recurriendo mucho a la aviación y a grandes bombardeos, me sorprende, quizá tengan temores a armas antiaéreas que ya dispongan los ucranianos, o simplemente prefieren ir con la artillería (que supongo tendrán más, y la munición es más barata).



A diferencia de siria, aquí estan sustituyendo una gran parte del trabajo de la aviación por el de los misiles. Supongo el conjunto avión+piloto vale mucho más que una docena de iskanders. Y sí, en ucrania tienen riesgos de derribos, en siria en teoría no.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Es cierto que Jesús dijo: «Te doy gracias, Padre, Señor de cielo y tierra, porque has escondido estas cosas a los sabios y entendidos y se las has revelado a la gente sencilla. Sí, Padre, así te ha parecido mejor...Mateo (11,25-27). Pues no es menos cierto que la permanencia en la ignorancia por pereza de buscar la verdad también será punible.
> 
> Una cosa es la masa cateta, la plebe hedonista, el lumpen aprovechado que permanecen de manera voluntaria en la opinión creada por los medios, y otra cosa son los sencillos a los que ese aparato electrónico les ha anulado la libertad de pensamiento.
> 
> Ambos recibirán (todos recibiremos) su justa retribución, si no es en esta vida, será en la vida nueva.



No puedes ser libre para elegir cuando te han manipulado desde niño. No puedes encontrar el camino apropiado si lo desconoces o tienes la mente llena de malos caminos. La realidad es que para cambiar suele uno pasar por un trauma, a mi me sucedió así. Es lo mismo que le sucede a Pablo (bueno, aquello fue muy drástico) uno necesita que 'lo tiren del caballo donde va montado'.

Resumiendo. Ya fuimos advertidos 'no juzgues si no quieres ser juzgado, pues con la medida con la juzgues, se te juzgará'.

Dejemos ya el asunto, por favor. Me quejo de que la gente se pone a hablar de temas fuera de tópico y termino haciéndolo yo. Perdón.


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> A diferencia de siria, aquí estan sustituyendo una gran parte del trabajo de la aviación por el de los misiles. Supongo el conjunto avión+piloto vale mucho más que una docena de iskanders. Y sí, en ucrania tienen riesgos de derribos, en siria en teoría no.



No arriesgas tanto las vidas de los pilotos. Porque, aparte de la desgracia de perder a una persona, son más difíciles de reponer que los misiles (por la formación que han recibido, que tarda años en completarse) Los pilotos durante una guerra no dejan de ser materia gris de primera necesidad (para empezar, los más experimentados serán los instructores de los novatos, los recién llegados)


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Ago 2022)

¿Esto de los chechenos como va? ¿cuando llegan a una ciudad o pueblo los sueltan para que hagan la limpia? 
Todas las noticis sobre ellos es cuando llegan a poblaciones.


----------



## chemarin (12 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No soy católico, no sé de donde sacas eso. No profeso ninguna religión ni ideología política. Y si conocieses las Escrituras, sabrías que está escrito: 'Dios ha dejado caer a todo el mundo en el pecado, para usar con todos de su misericordia'. Te pasa como a los católicos, que no conoces las Escrituras.
> 
> Fin de la salida de tópico y perdón al resto por la 'salida de tiesto'.



Aunque no seas católico, cristiano sí pareces, todas las corrientes cristianas, sin excepción, creen en algún tipo de castigo, y eso Dios parece saber armonizarlo con la misericordia. Eso de agarrarse al versículo que más le conviene a uno es una buena táctica para reforzar las propias creencias. Conozco lo suficiente las Escrituras, ¿de qué secta eres?.


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El tema aviacion se debe sobre todo a doctrina, la fuerza aerea Sovietica y luego ruso tenia sobre todo un rol defensivo.
> Quizas el maximo exponente de esto es que los portaaviones que planeo la union sovietica, del que solo se construyo uno completo (el resto los vendio Ucrania a China medio acabados ...) se concibieron con el rol de proteger a grandes buques de misiles como el Kirov de Submarinos, intercepcion etc.
> Si te aburres y sabes ingles aqui tienes un video de un ex-profesor de ingenieria aeronautica, el mejor canal de temas de aviacion militar en YT sin dudas.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, es una cuestión de doctrinas. Los rusos fue siempre defensiva. De hecho la invasión de Ucrania no es para aumentar territorio, les sobra, sino para alejar a la OTAN de sus fronteras. Ya me extrañó que dejase a los bálticos, pero bueno eran otros tiempos. 
Por otro lado, los portaaviones, en especial los mastodontes americanos con sus grupos anfibios son para proyectar fuerza lejos de tu país. Los rusos no tenían esa necesidad. De ahí que su idea fue la construcción de submarinos nucleares, no para invadir, para eso no valen por razones obvias, sino para, primero disuadir, y segundo contraatacar en el caso que fuese necesario. Amén los misiles nucleares. La segunda pata es los tanques y artillería. Su peligro viene de la OTAN, la defensa será siempre será terrestre, por eso, la otra obsesión rusa es la artillería y los tanques, aunque de estos se está demostrando, que como arma creo que el tanque pasará a segundo plano a nivel global. Finalmente, la tercera pata es la aviación, aunque tienen bombarderos estratégicos, tampoco es su prioridad, sino como arma defensiva buscan aviones de ataque, pero sobre todo aviones de superioridad aérea para hacer frente a la flota americana. En resumen, Rusia se arma para disuadir y defenderse, la OTAN para proyectar fuerza, ahora se nos está dando por el Pacifíco. El JCI no se construyó por dcotrina militar española, sino OTAN ya que nos exigen un grupo aeronaval. Nuestros enemigos naturales, Marruecos y en menos medida Argelia, están al sur a unas decenas de km, ¿para qué nos sirve un portaaviones? si nuestos cazas se ponen en Marruecos en apenas un cuarto de hora.


----------



## chemarin (12 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso, su tiempo ya paso, los problemas y debilidades de ayer son peores a día de hoy esa falta crónica de recursos que existe en Europa combinada con una demografía menguante y decrepita no puede ser revertida, la supuesta prosperidad alemana descansa sobre el acceso a materias primas baratas que solo Rusia esta en condiciones de proporcionarle y sin eso el castillo de arena se cae a marchas forzadas su industria ya no es competitiva.



Este foro está lleno de afirmaciones tramposas: "Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso", como si no pudieran simplemente llevarse bien con Rusia y comerciar en términos ventajosos para ambos.


----------



## Praktica (12 Ago 2022)

*Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a abandonar sus posiciones en el área del pueblo de Nagornoye cerca de Soledar*


https://es.topwar.ru/200199-podrazdelenija-vsu-nachali-pokidat-pozicii-v-rajone-poselka-nagornoe-bliz-soledara.html


Hoy, 10: 03
10
La ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas sobre Soledar y Artemovsk obliga al enemigo a trasladar fuerzas desde otras direcciones en un intento de frenar el avance de los grupos de asalto del ejército ruso y el NM de las repúblicas. En el área del asentamiento de Nagornoe, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron sus posiciones.

Las grandes pérdidas, la deserción y la negativa de los movilizados a avanzar hacia la línea del frente obligan al comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a operar con las fuerzas disponibles, sin depender de las reservas. La inteligencia de la LPR informa que en el área del asentamiento de Nagornoye, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están abandonando sus posiciones junto con equipos y están descendiendo hacia Soledar. Andrey Marochko, un oficial de NM LPR, anunció esto. Cabe señalar que anteriormente parte del ejército ucraniano ya había sido trasladado de esta zona a otras zonas. Aparentemente, el comando decidió retirar las unidades restantes de allí.

En la zona del asentamiento de Nagornoe se nota la formación de pequeñas columnas en dirección a Soledar. Las unidades ucranianas abandonan sus posiciones, llevándose consigo armas y equipo militar.
- escribió en su canal de TG.


Como se informó anteriormente, en Soledar, las fuerzas aliadas llegaron casi al centro de la ciudad, en las cercanías las nuestras están asaltando Bakhmutskoye y Yakovlevka. Al mismo tiempo, continúan los combates en Artemovsk, donde la ciudad está siendo asaltada por unidades de "músicos" de la CMP de Wagner. La ciudad de Seversk, ubicada al norte, fue superada por las fuerzas aliadas, ocupando las alturas dominantes. No hay APU en la propia ciudad, pero las nuestras tampoco están incluidas. Como se dijo, con la caída de Soledar y Artemovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retirarán de Seversk para no ser rodeadas.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*El asalto a soledad está en pleno APOGEO! Las últimas noticias de Ucrania para hoy, agosto 11. (19 videos)*
Estado mayor central de las condiciones mutuamente convenidas declara sobre la llegada de las tropas rusas desde varias direcciones. La principal de cierre del enemigo: la dirección de jarkov. El ejército de rusia lleva a cabo el asalto de la acción en las zonas de n. p. udi, petrovka y Гусаровка.
Eslava de dirección. Cerca de la Gran Камышевахи las tropas rusas ponen de combustión de la derrota de las posiciones de las condiciones mutuamente convenidas y ejercen acciones sobre el avance de defensa. El ejército de rusia prevaleciente en Артемовск, Кодему, el Polémico, Яковлевку y Соледар.


Como informa el canal de televisión americano, los militares rusos ya han comenzado a aprender a usar iraníes de choque беспилотниками Shahed-191 y Shahed-129. Publicación señala que este hecho podría indicar la intención de la federacin rusa de adquirir los datos de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Aparecieron imágenes de satélite de la terminal saki el Novofedorovka, donde ayer прогремела una serie de explosiones. Un análisis somero de la foto permite sacar varias conclusiones:

En una de las paradas son visibles las carcasas 4 bombarderos su-24M y 4 nuevos cazas multifuncionales su-30SM. Según algunas fuentes, la parte específicamente de estos su-24 casi no funcionaban y estaban dispuestos a ir a la ruina.
En otro estacionamiento visibles las carcasas 3 bombarderos su-24M. Las huellas estaban de pie al lado antes de golpear tres su-30SM no se observa: muy probablemente, han conseguido remolcar después del comienzo de un incendio.
Algunos rusos Телеграм-canales comenzó a distribuir la información de que en bielorruso aeródromo Зябровичи se oyeron unos diez explosiones.
Colegas, la fuente original de la publicación fue "Беларускі Гаюн", relacionado con ЦИПСО y financiado por el occidente de bielorrusia, de la oposición. Ahora su principal programa es a menudo informes anecdóticos sobre los movimientos de la técnica en el territorio de bielorrusia y la crítica de las autoridades de la república de bielorrusia.
Muy entretenido, que esta noticia de forma casi inmediata, recogió numerosas fuentes ucranianas, que hace de ella en la parte superior. (Рыбарь)
"Esta es nuestra máquina se quema en silencio, sólo se repara..." — el guerrero de las condiciones mutuamente convenidas, comenta sobre el trabajo de la federación de la artillería de sus posiciones

--edicion:



chemarin dijo:


> Este foro está lleno de afirmaciones tramposas: "Alemania solo tiene una opción y es rendirse incondicionalmente al ruso", como si no pudieran simplemente llevarse bien con Rusia y comerciar en términos ventajosos para ambos.



alemania es un proxy de los anglos desde antes de 1933. ucrania es un proxy de los anglos desde antes de 1991
si alemania es capaz (lo dudo dada su castracion mental muy gayer) de darse cuenta de que un eje con moscú le conviene para ser la locomotora de la eurasia del oeste, cojonudo. con los los orcos des este de dnieper, a fuego.


----------



## Artedi (12 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Es posible que ya tipo y pellejo no estén juntos ya.



Lo dudo. Este tipo, en un juicio televisado y con la previsible sentencia, da mucho más juego que meramente eliminado sin más.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a abandonar sus posiciones en el área del pueblo de Nagornoye cerca de Soledar*
> 
> 
> https://es.topwar.ru/200199-podrazdelenija-vsu-nachali-pokidat-pozicii-v-rajone-poselka-nagornoe-bliz-soledara.html
> ...



Ayer los ucras y occidente decían:

- la mayor pérdida de Rusia desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial!!! (7 aviones…
- 60 pilotos heridos!!! (0 muertos militares, 0 heridos graves militares, creo que ha muerto un trabajador civil y hay una decena heridos).
- nuevas poderosas armas americanas destruyen el aeródromo (accidente, sabotaje o drones, nada novedoso vaya)

Es otro game changer occidental…que obviamente no implica nada en la operación militar.


----------



## Honkler (12 Ago 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Lo dudo. Este tipo, en un juicio televisado y con la previsible sentencia, da mucho más juego que meramente eliminado sin más.



A ese lo veremos llorando más de una vez… la somanta de hostias que debe estar recibiendo deben ser épicas


----------



## Artedi (12 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el reo habría sido militar y habría sido juzgado por un tribunal castrense... en españa los ajusticiamientos de civiles se venían haciendo con garrote vil desde el reinado de fernando VII



Hasta Puig Antich y Heinz Chez en 1974 (nada menos). También garrote.


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ayer los ucras y occidente decían:
> 
> - la mayor pérdida de Rusia desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial!!! (7 aviones…
> - 60 pilotos heridos!!! (0 muertos militares, 0 heridos graves militares, creo que ha muerto un trabajador civil y hay una decena heridos).
> ...



Yo ya no me creo nada de lo que dice Occidente, sobre todo después de lo que decían durante la guerra de Kosovo. Y los game changers... eso son como los Reyes Magos.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La contra la ha dado Revilla, un tio sensato.



Lo "sensato" para algunos es que muera gente que no conoce (porque con calificarla de nazi desde el sillón de casa sirve), "sensato" es también buscar una seguridad inexistente y no confiar en la individualidad o peor aún, obviarla por egoísmo...ah! y "sensato" para algunos también debe ser aceptar unas reglas que se basen en que haya un estado al que se le tenga que permitir cualquier cosa

Yo es que, de verdad, no consigo comprender como es posible que defendáis a un gobierno que no dudaría ni por un segundo meteros un misilazo si con eso ganase cualquier cosa, un misilito en vuestra casa, adiós casa, vida, familia y todo por el ego de unos gobernantes chiflados que llevan décadas comiéndole el tarro a la peña "para ser imperio"....


----------



## Expected (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo "sensato" para algunos es que muera gente que no conoce (porque con calificarla de nazi desde el sillón de casa sirve), "sensato" es también buscar una seguridad inexistente y no confiar en la individualidad o peor aún, obviarla por egoísmo...ah! y "sensato" para algunos también debe ser aceptar unas reglas que se basen en que haya un estado al que se le tenga que permitir cualquier cosa
> 
> Yo es que, de verdad, no consigo comprender como es posible que defendáis a un gobierno que no dudaría ni por un segundo meteros un misilazo si con eso ganase cualquier cosa, un misilito en vuestra casa, adiós casa, vida, familia y todo por el ego de unos gobernantes chiflados que llevan décadas comiéndole el tarro a la peña "para ser imperio"....



Nos están metiendo unos misilazos de inflación, impuestos y en breve de paro....que casi mejor un hipersónico...que es rápido e indoloro. Ni te enteras cuando te cae encima.


----------



## pegaso (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> ¿Que tienen qué ver Irán y Venezuela con el arribismo del PNV en la guerra civil y la villanía de los asesinos de ETA, que en plena democracia y pudiendo defender sus ideas en el parlamento decidieron ganar mediante el terror, también llamado "
> socialización del sufrimiento"? Eso no es ni más ni menos que nazismo. Como los 200000 vascongados que tuvieron que irse de esa región y que cambiaron el mapa electoral, pura limpieza étnico cultural e ideológica. Que tendrá que ver Irán y Venezuela con una horda de asesinos psicópatas supremacistas sin respeto por la vida humana que no sea de su secta? Y por cierto, si quiere argumentar en contra de mi planteamiento me parece muy bien, pero lo que ha hecho usted es muy propio de la secta troskopodemita, responder despectivamente con un supuesto que asumo pretende ser irónico tratando de mostrar una superioridad insultante cuando lo que ha hecho es mostrar su falta absoluta de argumentos. Supongo que el próximo paso es la cancelación. Como no puedo argumentar lo cancelo a lo BLack Lives Matter o podemos rama troska y así ya no existe.



200000 vascongados tuvieron que irse?
Que es un vascongado?


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Aunque no seas católico, cristiano sí pareces, todas las corrientes cristianas, sin excepción, creen en algún tipo de castigo, y eso Dios parece saber armonizarlo con la misericordia. Eso de agarrarse al versículo que más le conviene a uno es una buena táctica para reforzar las propias creencias. Conozco lo suficiente las Escrituras, ¿de qué secta eres?.



Cristiano soy por seguir a Cristo, pero no pertenezco ni comulgo con la doctrina de ninguna 'secta'. Y eso del castigo es un error. Precisamente es lo contrario. Y no, no conoces las Escrituras por afirmar eso, queda demostrado. Y vale ya de este asunto que molestamos.


----------



## pegaso (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo "sensato" para algunos es que muera gente que no conoce (porque con calificarla de nazi desde el sillón de casa sirve), "sensato" es también buscar una seguridad inexistente y no confiar en la individualidad o peor aún, obviarla por egoísmo...ah! y "sensato" para algunos también debe ser aceptar unas reglas que se basen en que haya un estado al que se le tenga que permitir cualquier cosa
> 
> Yo es que, de verdad, no consigo comprender como es posible que defendáis a un gobierno que no dudaría ni por un segundo meteros un misilazo si con eso ganase cualquier cosa, un misilito en vuestra casa, adiós casa, vida, familia y todo por el ego de unos gobernantes chiflados que llevan décadas comiéndole el tarro a la peña "para ser imperio"....



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, además de robarles su petróleo y todo de valor que puedan. Irak,libia,Siria son un claro ejemplo.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Querían probar las bombas atómicas sobre ciudades. Además, para entonces, en las ciudades solamente había mujeres, niños y ancianos porque todos los varones con más de 14 ó 15 años, capaces de empuñar un arma, estaban en el frente.
> 
> Desde mi humilde opinión fue el peor genocidio posible, innecesario y llevado a cabo únicamente para satisfacer la curiosidad de conocer los efectos de la nueva bomba sobre ciudades habitadas.
> 
> ...



La segunda bomba, la de Nagasaki la lanzaron porque era un artefecto a base de plutonio y habia que probarlo. Incluso existe la leyenda urbana de que lanzaron una tercera sobre una refineria en medio de un bombardeo convencional el 12 de agosto.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Como los 200000 vascongados que tuvieron que irse de esa región y que cambiaron el mapa electoral, pura limpieza étnico cultural e ideológica



La mayoria de esos "vascongados" se fueron por la brutal reconversión industrial que realizaron PSOE y PNV para cumplir con el diktak uropedo, pero veo que algunos siguen con sus mantras nacionalistas españoles.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo "sensato" para algunos es que muera gente que no conoce (porque con calificarla de nazi desde el sillón de casa sirve), "sensato" es también buscar una seguridad inexistente y no confiar en la individualidad o peor aún, obviarla por egoísmo...ah! y "sensato" para algunos también debe ser aceptar unas reglas que se basen en que haya un estado al que se le tenga que permitir cualquier cosa
> 
> Yo es que, de verdad, no consigo comprender como es posible que defendáis a un gobierno que no dudaría ni por un segundo meteros un misilazo si con eso ganase cualquier cosa, un misilito en vuestra casa, adiós casa, vida, familia y todo por el ego de unos gobernantes chiflados que llevan décadas comiéndole el tarro a la peña "para ser imperio"....



Claro debemos confiar en un gobierno que ata a sus ciudadanos a las farolas, alfonsito se te ve el plumerito


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Los nazis letones tocando los cohones:


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La mayoria de esos "vascongados" se fueron por la brutal reconversión industrial que realizaron PSOE y PNV para cumplir con el diktak uropedo, pero veo que algunos siguen con sus mantras nacionalistas españoles.



fueron suplidos previamente por otros """""""vascongados"""""" atraidos por la industralización de tu admirado pakito que se convirtieron en abertzales pata negra, habla de mantras el lorito del dazibao no te jode


----------



## Kron II (12 Ago 2022)

Un inciso económico interesante que me he encontrado leyendo un Blog:





El cuadrante de la parte inferior derecha es el paraíso: Superávit de cuenta corriente más un bajo ratio de deuda en relación a su PIB. Bueno, ya veis que país está en ese "paraíso".


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Solo los niños y algunos del PSOE dicen la verdad:


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Meanwhile en London...


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, además de robarles su petróleo y todo de valor que puedan. Irak,libia,Siria son un claro ejemplo.



Y Ucrania es un ejemplo, pero eso usted no lo va a decir, lo que desacredita por completo cualquier mensaje


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Nos están metiendo unos misilazos de inflación, impuestos y en breve de paro....que casi mejor un hipersónico...que es rápido e indoloro. Ni te enteras cuando te cae encima.



Pues ponte las pilas, el "estado" no te va a salvar...lleváis AÑOS votando estado y más estado...bien...ESTAS SON LAS CONSECUENCIAS


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Claro debemos confiar en un gobierno que ata a sus ciudadanos a las farolas, alfonsito se te ve el plumerito



El gobierno?

Para lo que te conviene es el "gobierno", y para lo que no...no...es alucinante como tratáis absurdamente de buscar un colectivo, sois EXACTAMENTE IGUALES que una "feminista tipo" o que cualquier "progre absurdo", no hay NINGUNA DIFERENCIA


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

Felicidades a todos, 1000 oficiales no se pierden todos los días


----------



## pegaso (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y Ucrania es un ejemplo, pero eso usted no lo va a decir, lo que desacredita por completo cualquier mensaje



Ucrania no es un ejemplo, recibe ayuda militar y dinero sin control. Con el empobrecimiento de millones de personas para que resistan. No es comparable.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El gobierno?
> 
> Para lo que te conviene es el "gobierno", y para lo que no...no...es alucinante como tratáis absurdamente de buscar un colectivo, sois EXACTAMENTE IGUALES que una "feminista tipo" o que cualquier "progre absurdo", no hay NINGUNA DIFERENCIA



si el gobierno no es la policía que queda mirando sin hacer nada a lo mejor es que tu LIBERALISMO TIPO es también absurdo, jeta más que jeta


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Ucrania no es un ejemplo, recibe ayuda militar y dinero sin control. Con el empobrecimiento de millones de personas para que resistan. No es comparable.



Ya, claro...la gente no muere en Ucrania....
Tenéis sorbido el cerebro, no os funciona


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Que es un vascongado?



Un vascongado es el actual habitante de las provincias vascongadas, Vizcaya, Álava y Guipúzcoa. Y se llaman Vascongadas o vasconizadas, porque fueron ocupadas en el siglo V y VI por los vascones que vivían más al este, echando de allí o sometiendo y aculturando a várdulos y caristios, que fueron desplazados al oeste y al suroeste, a las tierras de la actual Cantabria y Burgos, así como a la Rioja, tambien llamada Cantabria en las fuentes de la época - sigue existiendo la toponimia en la llamada sierra de Cantabria, en la actual Rioja-


----------



## ROBOTECH (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues ponte las pilas, el "estado" no te va a salvar...lleváis AÑOS votando estado y más estado...bien...ESTAS SON LAS CONSECUENCIAS



Yo vivo en Montpellier, sur de Francia, y no conozco ningún lugar donde haya menos Estado en el que se viva mejor.
¿Y tú, lo conoces?
Aquí la gente cobra 2000€ netos por currar 35 horas en el supermercado, tienen dinero para cuidarse, vestir bien, comer bien y ser personas decentes (la pobreza envilece el alma).

Así que ya puedes ir dando ejemplos de lugares sin Estado o con menos Estado donde se viva mejor, para que yo te los rebata uno a uno.


----------



## chemarin (12 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cristiano soy por seguir a Cristo, pero no pertenezco ni comulgo con la doctrina de ninguna 'secta'. Y eso del castigo es un error. Precisamente es lo contrario. Y no, no conoces las Escrituras por afirmar eso, queda demostrado. Y vale ya de este asunto que molestamos.



¿Queda demostrado porque tú eres un Maestro? No sé si eres consciente de tu arrogancia, como si tuvieras línea directa con Dios o algo así. Te lo diré claro, tu supuesto conocimiento de las escrituras para mí no vale nada. Y si quieres cerrar un tema no escribas del mismo, tan sencillo como eso.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

Esa


ZHU DE dijo:


> La mayoria de esos "vascongados" se fueron por la brutal reconversión industrial que realizaron PSOE y PNV para cumplir con el diktak uropedo, pero veo que algunos siguen con sus mantras nacionalistas españoles.



Esa afirmación que usted hace no encaja con las declaraciones del defensor del pueblo autonómico vascongado. Aquí la noticia









El Congreso estudia indemnizar a los 200.000 vascos expulsados por ETA


La primera proposición de ley de la Cámara Baja plantea reconocer a los huidos a causa el terrorismo, lo que situaría a España como el país con más desplazados internos de la UE




www.elconfidencial.com





La fuente en sentido contrario que he encontrado es...Newtral, conocida por su honestidad, como sabemos por el hilo del coronavirus y que realmente es un engendro de la escoria troska.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Hay un avión que no identificó y no sé si será un mig-31 aunque parezca raro, el avión que está en la otra acera después del último de los 4 Su-24.





clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto , cortisimo porque el clapham esta cabron
> Esta guerra cada dia se supera en aburrimiento .
> Olvidaos de la muerte de Ivan Illich , esta guerra es mas aburrida que 5 horas con Mario
> La " cosa " va asi : El Zar Vladimirovich I se reune con el Politburo y " pactan " ocupar ( y anexionarse ) un territorio de una superficie determinada ( ejemplo : 100 mil Km2 ) y luego hacer una oferta de cese al fuego y un Acuerdo de Paz .
> ...



No...en invierno nada se va a detener...Rusia va a acelerar su momentum...


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Pennywise lanza un ultimatún a ¡sus protectores!


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Yo vivo en Montpellier, sur de Francia, y no conozco ningún lugar donde haya menos Estado en el que se viva mejor.
> ¿Y tú, lo conoces?
> Aquí la gente cobra 2000€ netos por currar 35 horas en el supermercado, tienen dinero para cuidarse, vestir bien, comer bien y ser personas decentes (la pobreza envilece el alma).
> 
> Así que ya puedes ir dando ejemplos de lugares sin Estado o con menos Estado donde se viva mejor, para que yo te los rebata uno a uno.



Francia es uno de los países con mejor calidad de vida, y el peso del estado nunca ha sido pequeño. 

Países donde el peso del estado es muy pequeño... pues muchos africanos.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Esa
> 
> 
> Esa afirmación que usted hace no encaja con las declaraciones del defensor del pueblo autonómico vascongado. Aquí la noticia
> ...



El defensor del pueblo del PNV, juez y parte, la reconversión industrial dejó el tejido industrial vasco a la altura de Ruanda, 30% de paro, emigración en plan Gran Trek, pero claro, todos los emigrados eran por miedo a ETA.
Por cierto, el término "Provincias Vascongadas" era un término franquista, revise la Enciclopedia Alvarez, vascongado es un afecto al Movimiento que vivia en el Pais Vasco.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (12 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Imagen cortesía de @Rytec
> 
> engancharse ilegalmente a los suministros por el culo no siempre es buena idea



Eres un enfermo mental.
Que lástima por tus hijos si algún dia los llegas a tener. Es muy fácil ver que morirás solo y tirado como un perro.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El defensor del pueblo del PNV, juez y parte, la reconversión industrial dejó el tejido industrial vasco a la altura de Ruanda, 30% de paro, emigración en plan Gran Trek, pero claro, todos los emigrados eran por miedo a ETA.
> Por cierto, el término "Provincias Vascongadas" era un término franquista, revise la Enciclopedia Alvarez, vascongado es un afecto al Movimiento que vivia en el Pais Vasco.



Zhu, el término vascongadas proviene de vasconizadas. Que a usted no le guste porque lo uso la dictadura no le quita validez. Que a usted no le guste que se reconozca que hubo decenas de miles de personas si no cientos de miles que huyeron del nazismo genocida de los supremacistas vascongados no quita que fuera cierto.

Usar silogismos pensando que sirven de algo en un debate minimamente serio en un foro como este en el que tenemos todos el culo pelado de leer todo tipo de falacias lógicas para destrozar un debate, es naif.

Más información sobre el término vascongadas Vascongadas: significado, origen e historia del término


----------



## Sinjar (12 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eres un enfermo mental.
> Que lástima por tus hijos si algún dia los llegas a tener. Es muy fácil ver que morirás solo y tirado como un perro.



Dejar de Ignorar > Reportar mensaje > Volver a Ignorar. 

Es así de simple.

Una puta rata que se autodenomina "otanista satanista nazi sionista".

Ignorarle y ni os enteráis si os menciona. El botón de ignorar, es lo que hace grande a este foro. Condenadle al máximo ostracismo dentro del foro, total, en la vida real ya lo sufrirá.


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eres un enfermo mental.
> Que lástima por tus hijos si algún dia los llegas a tener. Es muy fácil ver que morirás solo y tirado como un perro.



Pero si estás llorando, cementontos


----------



## delhierro (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pennywise lanza un ultimatún a ¡sus protectores!



Los rusos tendran qeu mover ficha , tarde o temprano.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Zhu, el término vascongadas proviene de vasconizadas. Que a usted no le guste porque lo uso la dictadura no le quita validez. Que a usted no le guste que se reconozca que hubo decenas de miles de personas si no cientos de miles que huyeron del nazismo genocida de los supremacistas vascongados no quita que fuera cierto.
> 
> Usar silogismos pensando que sirven de algo en un debate minimamente serio en un foro como este en el que tenemos todos el culo pelado de leer todo tipo de falacias lógicas para destrozar un debate, es naif.



Lo que no me gustan son los nacionalistas españoles, cuando un término o concepto es apropiado por un partido o mafia, queda contaminado. ¿o acaso la "contaminación" era solo para los vascos? La inmensa mayoria de los emigrados vascos lo fueron por la reconversión, pero supongo que desde Hispanistán eso no se entienda o no convenga asumirlo.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La CNT siempre tuvo en una federación a Asturias y León.
> El nombre de Astorga tiene un origen más que claro, Asturica Augusta.



Las tribus astures y sus territorios llegaban hasta el Duero.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no me gustan son los nacionalistas españoles, cuando un término o concepto es apropiado por un partido o mafia, queda contaminado. ¿o acaso la "contaminación" era solo para los vascos? La inmensa mayoria de los emigrados vascos lo fueron por la reconversión, pero supongo que desde Hispanistán eso no se entienda o no convenga asumirlo.



Hitler era vegetariano, eso contamina a los vegetarianos de supremacismo ario? Por favor, dejé los silogismos. Y eso de que contamina lo dice usted y para usted vale, pero la historia es la historia y ya vale de manipularla según el interés del think thank anarcocap o del poliburo maoísta o troskista de turno.

Flaco favor le hace usted a la RPC manipulando las cosas, insisto.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Yo vivo en Montpellier, sur de Francia, y no conozco ningún lugar donde haya menos Estado en el que se viva mejor.
> ¿Y tú, lo conoces?
> Aquí la gente cobra 2000€ netos por currar 35 horas en el supermercado, tienen dinero para cuidarse, vestir bien, comer bien y ser personas decentes (la pobreza envilece el alma).
> 
> Así que ya puedes ir dando ejemplos de lugares sin Estado o con menos Estado donde se viva mejor, para que yo te los rebata uno a uno.



todo eso sin una francesita que te la chupe no vale nada


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hitler era vegetariano, eso contamina a los vegetarianos de supremacismo ario? Por favor, dejé los silogismos. Y eso de que contamina lo dice usted y para usted vale, pero la historia es la historia y ya vale de manipularla según el interés del think thank anarcocap o del poliburo maoísta o troskista de turno.
> 
> Flaco favor le hace usted a la RPC manipulando las cosas, insisto.



La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

@Sinjar 


> Dejar de Ignorar > Reportar mensaje > Volver a Ignorar.
> 
> Es así de simple.
> 
> ...



Más me parto yo subnormal hijo de puta. A la furcia de tu madre hay que descuartizarla a machetazos como puta de narco.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Yo vivo en Montpellier, sur de Francia, y no conozco ningún lugar donde haya menos Estado en el que se viva mejor.
> ¿Y tú, lo conoces?
> Aquí la gente cobra 2000€ netos por currar 35 horas en el supermercado, tienen dinero para cuidarse, vestir bien, comer bien y ser personas decentes (la pobreza envilece el alma).
> 
> Así que ya puedes ir dando ejemplos de lugares sin Estado o con menos Estado donde se viva mejor, para que yo te los rebata uno a uno.



Me estás dando la razón.....


----------



## Expected (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues ponte las pilas, el "estado" no te va a salvar...lleváis AÑOS votando estado y más estado...bien...ESTAS SON LAS CONSECUENCIAS



Precisamente no hemos votado ésto. Pero claro el sistema de votaciones permite que un partido que NO HA SIDO MAYORITARIO, se una con otros MUY MINORITARIOS para terminar haciendo ni lo que sus propios votantes quieren. El Sistema está viciado....y aunque sea democrático...es imperfectamente democrático.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

si nadie duda que los rusos están matando a decenas de miles de europeos ucranianos con misiles 

si nadie duda que los europeos y los americanos están matando a decenas de miles de rusos con las armas que allí envían ....

¿ por qué nadie sospecha que el coronavirus puede ser un arma de guerra biológica y que alguien está matándonos ? 

todas las medidas liberticidas con la disculpa de la epidemia inventada, fue para cometer el genocidio de los viejos .

¿ de verdad que a nadie sorprende que ...

China con 1.420 millones de habitantes sólo haya tenido 5.000 muertos por coronavirus
Europa con 350 millones de habitantes = millones de muertos por coronavirus !!!!

desde hace más de dos años, cada día que pasa políticos y periodistas nos toman el pelo como si fuésemos subnormales .
Ahora con los pinchazos de sumisión química y que hay que apagar las ciudades ! 
Mientras tanto el billón de euros de riqueza imaginaria que los españoles creen tener ahorrados , se disuelve como un azucarillo en el café.

Cada día estoy más convencido de que la jeringa de líquido que han inyectado simulando vacunas , es algún tipo de droga permanente . 

*Se confirmaron en China 225.526 casos*
Últimos datos sobre coronavirus Covid 19 en China: 225.526 infectados. Conoce más información sobre nuevos casos, síntomas, prevención y tratamiento
www.telesurtv.net


*China - COVID-19 - Crisis del coronavirus 2022*
China registra, según los últimos datos, 2.311.307 personas confirmadas de coronavirus, 6.646 más que el día anterior.
datosmacro.expansion.com










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.



La historia es que antes del golpe de estado existía España y existían sus regiones. Y tenían los nombres que tenían, y uno de ellos es Vascongadas. Y la reductio Francorum como argumento de última ratio para resolver un debate está ya muy ajado. Cuando se recurre a eso es que no quedan argumentos. Usted tiene más cultura que eso Zhu.

Y por favor, si habla usted de contaminación, la palabra progresista esta contaminada desde que la empezó a usar González en los 80 para reconocer, de manera eufemistica, que había traicionado a sus votantes socialdemócratas y socialistas y se había hecho socialliberal, vamos neoliberal con sonrisa


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> La historia es que antes del golpe de estado existía España y existían sus regiones. Y tenían los nombres que tenían, y uno de ellos es Vascongadas. Y la reductio Francorum como argumento de última ratio para resolver un debate está ya muy ajado. Cuando se recurre a eso es que no quedan argumentos. Usted tiene más cultura que eso Zhu.
> 
> Y por favor, si habla usted de contaminación, la palabra progresista esta contaminada desde que la empezó a usar González en los 80 para reconocer, de manera eufemistica, que había traicionado a sus votantes socialdemócratas y socialistas y se había hecho socialliberal, vamos neoliberal con sonrisa



No, lo que existia antes de la República era el Imperio Español, un estado en descomposición al que para compensar el expolio de sus últimas colonias, los uropedos le habian regalado un enclave mísero en el norte de Africa, para que sus milicos se fueron conformando. La Republica fue el vano intento de contruir un estado moderno europeo sobre los restos putrefactos del Imperio, fracasó porque la podredumbre era demasiado grande e inundo el intento. Felipe Gonzales es Bilderberg, sus votantes son unos imbéciles que piensan que es socialista.


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## dabuti (12 Ago 2022)

Brootal el Anchoas pidiendo la rendición de Ucrania, augurando la ruina de Europa y reconociendo que USA manda y manipula el mundo.

De la Falange a ser prorruso..











Revilla cree que Ucrania debería rendirse: «La guerra a Rusia no se le va a ganar»


El presidente de Cantabria, Miguel Ángel Revilla, ha planteado la posibilidad de empujar al presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, a aceptar una rendición




theobjective.com


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*"Profunda preocupación" por la situación en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
El representante permanente de *China* ante las Naciones Unidas, Zhang Jun, ha expresado su *"profunda preocupación"* por las actividades de *guerra* que involucran a la planta de energía nuclear ucraniana en *Zaporiyia* y dijo que existe el riesgo de un *accidente nuclear* peor que el que ocurrió en ese momento. central de *Fukushima*.

Durante la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, Zhang pidió que se permita a la OIEA "lo antes posible" inspeccionar la planta "eliminando los obstáculos existentes" a la misión.

El diplomático chino advirtió que un incidente en el mayor central de Europa sería una *"catástrofe"* que "tendría consecuencias más devastadoras que Fukushima" y prometió que Pekín "siempre jugará un papel*papel constructivo* ".


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Yoi-yitsu (12 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Felicidades a todos, 1000 oficiales no se pierden todos los días
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153677





Me alegra ver que hemos llegado al nivel de resucitar a personas.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Brootal el Anchoas pidiendo la rendición de Ucrania, augurando la ruina de Europa y reconociendo que USA manda y manipula el mundo.
> 
> De la Falange a ser prorruso..
> 
> ...



Maruhender va en la misma linea, por eso últimamente no lo invitan.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Los Bastardos ya van a por todas:


----------



## Triyuga (12 Ago 2022)

Las cosas claras, y el chocolate espeso

*“Si dañan la central de Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington”*





La situación bélica en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, al sur de Ucrania, pone en alerta a toda Europa y a Rusia, que se hizo con su control en marzo, un mes después de que se iniciase la guerra.
El complejo de Zaporiyia es la instalación más grande de toda Europa y sigue estando operativa gracias a los técnicos ucranianos, al mando de las operaciones obligados por Moscú. Las tropas rusas instaladas en la central han decidido acordonar la zona con explosivos para evitar que Ucrania recupere la planta, según informan desde Kiev.

La posibilidad de que se produzca un nuevo accidente nuclear como el de Chernóbil ha llevado a uno de los colaboradores más famosos de la televisión rusa a pedir que “no haya diálogo”. Además, en su comentario ha deslizado que Rusia se prepara para bombardear Londres y Washington con ojivas nucleares en caso de que la ofensiva ucraniana por recuperar la central acabe en desastre atómico.
Esta cuestión ha sido debatida en el canal Rossiya 1, afín al Kremlin, después de un nuevo intento por parte de las tropas ucranianas de recuperar el enclave. En ese momento fue cuando Yury Kot, líder del movimiento prorruso Parus, lanzó su mensaje.
“Tenemos que decirle a Ucrania y a los países que les apoyan que si la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia resulta dañada y ocurre un desastre, dos misiles impactarán inmediatamente en vuestros centros de decisión”, dijo. “Uno en Washington y el otro en Londres. Serán nucleares. Y ya no va a haber más charla”.










“Si dañan la central de Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington”







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva en la region de Soledar continua con exito:
Se han retirado de Nagorny (confirmado por Ucrania)


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, lo que existia antes de la República era el Imperio Español, un estado en descomposición al que para compensar el expolio de sus últimas colonias, los uropedos le habian regalado un enclave mísero en el norte de Africa, para que sus milicos se fueron conformando. La Republica fue el vano intento de contruir un estado moderno europeo sobre los restos putrefactos del Imperio, fracasó porque la podredumbre era demasiado grande e inundo el intento. Felipe Gonzales es Bilderberg, sus votantes son unos imbéciles que piensan que es socialista.



El imperio español murió tras las guerras de independencia. Y tras Cuba y filipinas no imperio ni nada, sino cuatro posesiones africanas donde ya estábamos desde el siglo XV/ XVI más lo del Sáhara y guinea. En cuanto a lo demás que comenta, no discuto el fracaso en la creación de un estado moderno en el siglo XXI y XX, pero eso nos aleja de lo que estábamos hablando, que es el término vascongadas y la expulsión de 200000 vascongados de su tierra por no someterse a la mezcla del supremacismo de arana, el troskismo de eta-pm y, hay que decirlo, el maoísmo mezclado con ecologismo extremista de las ramas de eta que ya en sus últimos lustros tomaron e control - véase el asunto de la autovía de leizaran que ya tuvo precedente con Lemoniz-


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Yo creo, que la resistencia ucraniana se debe a varios factores; 
- Motivación, luchar por tu hogar y tu gente da mucha fuerza.
- El caos logístico y de coordinación el ejército ruso. Sus mismos errores de cualquier conflicto ruso previo. No parecen querer aprender.
- La realidad de un equipo militar que no era, ni por asomo, lo que nos vendían.
- El apoyo occidental, tanto militar como político. No son sólo las armas, es saber que hay un respaldo.

Yo era de los que el 24 de febrero dijo 'va a ser un paseo ruso'. Me alegra tragarme mis palabras.


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos ya van a por todas:



No son listos ni nada ... Seguro que una vez desmilitarizada enviará electricidad a Ucrania .. A que si??


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Como diría aquel " ¡¡es la concentración del capital, estúpido!!"

Además de estar inmersos en un conflicto : capitalismo><socialismo, unipolar><multipolar,
estamos en medio de una soterrada guerra intercapitalista por la acumulación del capital.
Lo que significa que, de los dos centros principales del capitalismo financiero, Londres y
Nueva York, solo podrá quedar uno ¿Conclusión? Será la "City" (UK) la que sucumbirá
en esta lucha sin cuartel y terminará por implosionar ese viejo imperio a la vista de todos.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Y seguimos con los números redondos....


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos ya van a por todas:



Ya estaba comentado: EEUU quiere meter ahí la cuña.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Esa
> 
> 
> Esa afirmación que usted hace no encaja con las declaraciones del defensor del pueblo autonómico vascongado. Aquí la noticia
> ...



Si añadimos a los expulsados por la limpieza etnica y politica en Euskadi y Navarra a sus hijos nacidos en otras provincias españolas, la cifra supera ampliamente las 400.000 personas obligadas por la fuerza y el miedo a abandonar su tierra, *asi ganan las elecciones el PNV y los Bilduetarras.*


----------



## Erwin (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Brootal el Anchoas pidiendo la rendición de Ucrania, augurando la ruina de Europa y reconociendo que USA manda y manipula el mundo.
> 
> De la Falange a ser prorruso..
> 
> ...



No se equivoque, los joseantonianos o nacionalsindicalistas son antiliberales. Si al cacique canovista que es Revilla, no muy diferente a lo que fue Fabra en Castellón, le queda algo de las lectoras de José Antonio, Ramiro Ledesma, Onesimo Redondo, o Dionisio Ridruejo - por lo que parece el auténtico continuador del pensamiento joseantoniano-, verá a los liberales y globalistas con rechazo y desprecio, aunque solo sea de manera intuitiva. De todos modos no me cuadra que un provacunas como el se apunte a la rendición de Ucrania


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Zelenski: "Rusia ha tocado una vez más fondo al atacar la central de Zaporiyia"*
El presidente de* Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, aseguró que "la Federación Rusa ha tocado una vez más fondo al bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de* Zaporiyia*", en el sur ucraniano ya ahora en manos de militares rusos.

"Nadie en el mundo ha instrumentalizado nunca una planta de energía nuclear para emitir amenazas", dijo anoche el jefe del Estado en un video dirigido a la nación, informó_ Ukrinform_.

"Lo que está sucediendo ahora alrededor de la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* (ZNPP) es uno de los mayores crímenes del estado terrorista. Hoy (en referencia al jueves), se registraron más llegadas de proyectiles rusos en las instalaciones de la central nuclear, en las inmediaciones de sus instalaciones", precisó *Zelensk*i.

Dijo que "*Rusia* una vez más ha superado el nivel en la historia mundial del terrorismo: nadie más ha utilizado una planta nuclear de manera tan obvia para amenazar al mundo entero y para buscar ciertas condiciones".


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski: "Rusia ha tocado una vez más fondo al atacar la central de Zaporiyia"*
> El presidente de* Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, aseguró que "la Federación Rusa ha tocado una vez más fondo al bombardear la planta de energía nuclear de* Zaporiyia*", en el sur ucraniano ya ahora en manos de militares rusos.
> 
> "Nadie en el mundo ha instrumentalizado nunca una planta de energía nuclear para emitir amenazas", dijo anoche el jefe del Estado en un video dirigido a la nación, informó_ Ukrinform_.
> ...



En la mente del otanero tiene sentido que:
Los rusos meten tropas en una central nuclear
Los rusos bombardean esa central nuclear a km y km de la batalla mas cercana


----------



## Señor X (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos ya van a por todas:



Como el mafioso que para que a tu negocio le dejen de pasar accidentes, debes comprarle a él la mercancia.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ago 2022)

Ese 20% de diferencia, es lo que hará que Alemania se quede sin gas en enero o en marzo.
Fíjate si hay diferencia entre no ducharte con agua caliente en Berlin en enero a -2 grados, o a 10.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania hace retroceder la economía rusa 4 años en un trimestre.*
Doce analistas ofrecen un pronóstico de una caída del 4,7% en el PIB de *Rusia* en el segundo trimestre, según informa _Bloomberg_.

La caída llevaría a la economía a sus indicadores de 2018, pero esta caída es menor de lo esperado anteriormente.

El banco central pronostica un empeoramiento en los próximos trimestres, con el estímulo fiscal y la relajación monetaria en los últimos meses "mitigando el impacto de las sanciones internacionales".


----------



## Peineto (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los nazis letones tocando los cohones:



Falta la foto de la presidenta estonia y su niñe...


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Para mierda la que tú tienes encima.....payasote de mierda.......


----------



## Argentium (12 Ago 2022)

*La empresa rusa Transneft: Ucrania ha confirmado la recepción del pago por el tránsito de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto de Druzhba – RIA.*
13:04 || 12/08/2022


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Bufff aun recuerdo la primera vez que escuche la de Amerika cuando era un enano


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*El OIEA alerta de que la situación en la central de Zaporiyia se ha vuelto "muy alarmante"*
El director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, ha alertado ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU de que la situación en la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* se ha vuelto "muy alarmante".

"Estas acciones militares cerca de una instalación nuclear tan grande podrían tener consecuencias muy graves", ha dicho Grossi enfatizando que el OIEA ha estado "en contacto frecuente" tanto con *Ucrani*a como con *Rusia* para asegurarse de tener la imagen "más clara posible de la evolución".

Al brindar una descripción general de los eventos ocurridos en la central en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad convocada por *Rusia*, el director del OIEA ha detallado que la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* ha sido objeto de bombardeos que han provocado varias explosiones cerca del tablero eléctrico de la planta, provocando un corte de energía.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Las cosas claras, y el chocolate espeso
> 
> *“Si dañan la central de Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington”*
> 
> ...



¿Y quien nos dice qué la oligarquía imperial no lo desee?
Para provocar si que son unos maestros y no les vendría mal
para sus planes. Así que, ahí, Rusia tendría que afinar bien
y a las cabezas de los decisorios.


----------



## delhierro (12 Ago 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Las cosas claras, y el chocolate espeso
> 
> *“Si dañan la central de Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington”*
> 
> ...



Las palabras se las lleva el viento. 

¿ tienen misiles ? Por lo dicho que manden una señal clara , antes de que el tema sea irremediable. Decir ordagos, cuando no se hace lo facil , hace que el enemigo te ignore y se pase aun más.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Rusia no acepta la propuesta de la ONU para un perímetro seguro alrededor de la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia El embajador ruso ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzia, dice que la definición de la palabra perímetro no está clara, ya que Rusia intenta presentarse como el guardián responsable de la planta.

A ver yo asumo su retardo y su tara pero que se piensen que el resto del universo es tan tontaco como ellos es pelin de película de Berlanga versión extendida


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

Estamos en la II guerra o en la III, bandera nazi, me cago en sus muertos


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania agradece a Reino Unido el nuevo envío de lanzacohetes múltiples.*
"El Reino Unido promete y cumple. Otros lanzacohetes múltiples M270 MLRS han llegado a *Ucrania*. Gracias por el increíble apoyo. Nuestro ejército los usará hábilmente en el campo de batalla y pronto llegarán más "regalos"", ha escrito el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksii Reznikov, en Twitter.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



pobres piratones, se pensaban que saliendo de la UE no les iba a afectar los problemas XD, qué cono pobres, que se jodan!


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Estamos en la II guerra o en la III, bandera nazi, me cago en sus muertos



Desnazifíquese. Hágase, cúmplase.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no acepta la propuesta de la ONU para un perímetro seguro alrededor de la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia El embajador ruso ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzia, dice que la definición de la palabra perímetro no está clara, ya que Rusia intenta presentarse como el guardián responsable de la planta.
> 
> A ver yo asumo su retardo y su tara pero que se piensen que el resto del universo es tan tontaco como ellos es pelin de película de Berlanga versión extendida



Ya aunque no estén utilizando la planta como depósito de munición o cuartel de comando, la están militarizando y eso la convierte en un blanco legítimo de guerra. La miserabilidad y cobardía de los rusos... ni una pizca de honor, ni de decencia.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pobres piratones, se pensaban que saliendo de la UE no les iba a afectar los problemas XD, qué cono pobres, que se jodan!



Es un poco como ver los ultimos dias del imperio romano, emperadores discutiendo de como construir su palacio con la ciudad ardiendo ...
Boris y Draghi ya han dimitido, 2 de los 4 mas pesos pesados en Europa, pero la gente sigue soñando con una revolucion en Rusia cuando hoy una encuesta independiente ha dicho que el 78% de la poblacion esta con Putin


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hemos llegado al nivel de resucitar a personas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153734



con los rusos nunca se sabe, se hacen el muerto para no ir al frente


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Aquí quién habla de USA? Sólo los bots putinianos.y prorusos real politik, esta es la guerra de Rusia que decidió invadir un país soberano y masacrar su población, por mucho que intenteis desviar el foco a USA no cambia eso y que además Rusia está siendo el hazme reír.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Y la pelota sigue rodando...
Turkiye acuerda pagar el gas ruso en rublos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para mierda la que tú tienes encima.....payasote de mierda.......



Cono que la rata esta dolida, espera que la mierda te llegará en forma de miseria a tu patético continente, anormal!


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos ya van a por todas:



Me pregunto si Putin está comiendo soja o haciendo meditación. Joder con Mao o Stalin esto no hubiera pasado....


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Cono que la rata esta dolida, espera que la mierda te llegará en forma de miseria a tu patetico continente, anormal!



Tú a callar ...puta italiana de mierda que tienes mas mierda encima que el rabo una vaca....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Si se refiere a que se deban usar armas nucleares, todo lo demás ya no será importante.


----------



## Gnidlog (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*La OMS verifica 445 ataques a instalaciones sanitarias desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania.*
La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) ha verificado 445 ataques en *Ucrania* a la asistencia sanitaria, con el resultado de 105 heridos y 86 muertos, con un nuevo ataque en las últimas dos semanas, desde el comienzo de la *guerra* (24 de febrero) al 11 de agosto, según el Sistema de Vigilancia de Ataques a la Asistencia Sanitaria de la OMS.

Tal y como explica la OMS en su informe, publicado este jueves, los ataques a la atención sanitaria incluyen los perpetrados contra los centros de salud, el transporte, el personal, los pacientes, los suministros y los almacenes.

"Estos ataques privan a las personas de la atención que necesitan urgentemente, ponen en peligro a los proveedores de atención sanitaria y socavan los sistemas de salud. El acceso a la atención sanitaria sigue viéndose gravemente afectado debido a los problemas de seguridad, la restricción de la movilidad, la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro y el desplazamiento masivo", lamenta la organización sanitaria de Naciones Unidas.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Trabajadores de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia: "Los rusos nos mantienen a punta de pistola"*
El personal de la planta de energía nuclear ocupada de _Zaporiyia_ ha descrito a la BBC que los mantienen a punta de pistola mientras las tropas rusas la usan como base militar. Las fuerzas invasoras han ocupado el sitio, la planta nuclear más grande de Europa, desde principios de marzo. Sin embargo, todavía se encargan de ella técnicos ucranianos.

Dos trabajadores han relatado a la BBC las amenazas diaria de secuestro, así como sus temores de "contaminación radiactiva de la región en general" o una catástrofe nuclear.

"Mi día laboral es un estrés constante", dice Svitlana. "El sábado hubo un bombardeo de la estación de nitrógeno y oxígeno, lo que provocó un incendio. Por algún milagro, las personas que trabajaban allí sobrevivieron", relata.

"La situación psicológica es difícil", añade. "Los soldados caminan por todas partes con armas y en realidad todos están a punta de pistola", añade.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí quién habla de USA? Sólo los bots putinianos.y prorusos real politik, esta es la guerra de Rusia que decidió invadir un país soberano y masacrar su población, por mucho que intenteis desviar el foco a USA no cambia eso y que además Rusia está siendo el hazme reír.



Esto, que tu apoyas, tiene un nombre.



*TERRORISTAS.*


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Sobre el periodismo patético;

*"Un día de la semana pasada leímos que las fuerzas rusas se están refugiando cínicamente*
_* en la planta pensando que los ucranianos no pueden enviar cohetes allá-demasiado peligroso.
Al día siguiente leemos que son los propios rusos están bombardeando la central nuclear en la*_
* que, un día antes, se informó que se refugiaban."*









Patrick Lawrence: So Far As I Can Make Out


Patrick Lawrence explores how the truth about Ukraine has turned into a recipe for anger and contempt from the Western media.




scheerpost.com


----------



## magufone (12 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El agente Xavier Colás en su línea, que para eso le pagan. Que poca dignidad tienen algunos, pero no deja de ser su perfil como persona.



No se por qué perdeis el tiempo leyendo a timadores como ese _sujeto._
Que le lean los franceses...


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


>



Huuuuy, los denarios de plata se oyen desde aquí... Esa pancartita tiene de espontánea lo que yo de calvo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Huuuuy, los denarios de plata se oyen desde aquí... Esa pancartita tiene de espontánea lo que yo de calvo.



En realidad lo mejor es que la pava es una inmigrante ucraniana ...


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

1 semana despues de que la despidieran de la TV rusa, DW le ofrecio un contrato, asi que ya te puedes imaginar.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Ago 2022)

. Irán, China y Rusia se preparan para maniobras militares en América Latina

* Irán, China y Rusia se preparan para maniobras militares en América Latina *
El objetivo de los ejercicios militares trilaterales es mostrar músculo militar ante Estados Unidos y sus aliados, quienes temen por las consecuencias de la actividad de estas tres potencias en el continente americano









*Irán, Rusia y China, junto con otras diez naciones, se preparan para realizar unas maniobras militares en América Latina en el próximo mes de agosto*, en una demostración de fuerza ante Estados Unidos y sus aliados. Según informa el portal norteamericano Washington Free Beacon, Venezuela y Nicaragua serán dos de los escenarios para estas maniobras militares trilaterales denominadas “Sniper Frontier”.

Ambos países latinoamericanos son clave para el establecimiento de la influencia rusa y china en el continente por dos motivos: *su cercanía a Estados Unidos y su predisposición para colaborar con estos países*. En este sentido, el medio señalaba la última gira diplomática del presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro, en Asia occidental el mes pasado, donde firmó un acuerdo con Irán por el que se establecía un acuerdo estratégico, con las mismas similitudes con las que la República Islámica ya lo había hecho con Rusia y China.

Una situación parecida tiene Nicaragua, cuyo presidente, Daniel Ortega,* renovó el pasado mes de junio un pacto militar con Rusia* que autoriza a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas instalarse en las fronteras del país y realizar ejercicios militares conjuntos. 




*PHOTO/SERGEI CHIRIKOV*- El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, a la derecha, habla con el presidente de Venezuela Nicolás Maduro durante su reunión en el Kremlin en Moscú, Rusia, el miércoles 25 de septiembre de 2019

Por su parte, China no se queda atrás en forjar su influencia en el continente americano. Su ministro de Exteriores, Wang Yi,* firmó varios acuerdos económicos en América Latina*, especialmente haciendo varias llamadas a Uruguay, Nicaragua y Ecuador. Además, Argentina formalizó también su incorporación a la iniciativa china de la Nueva Ruta de la Seda.

Sin embargo, esta creciente expansión de China y Rusia en el continente mantiene a Estados Unidos en el punto de mira. La jefa del Comando Sur de Estados Unidos, Laura Richardson, afirmó al medio Voz de América que esta influencia supondría las preocupantes consecuencias de la inestabilidad, la inseguridad y la debilidad de las instituciones democráticas. *“Tenemos que trabajar con los Ejércitos y las fuerzas de defensa de nuestros socios y aliados, haciéndolos más fuertes y ayudándolos a superar estos desafíos transversales y estas amenazas”*, añadió.

*Richardson también advirtió sobre la peligrosa influencia china para la región*, ya que, bajo el pretexto de invertir en la región, lo que realmente hacen es fomentar el traslado de trabajadores chinos prescindiendo de la contratación local. Eso sin contar, como apuntaba la jefa del Comando Sur, con los préstamos que ofrecen a las ya debilitadas economías latinoamericanas que luego son imposible de asumir. 







En todo caso, estas no serían las primeras maniobras que realizan Irán, China y Rusia en la región. La alianza ya se inició en 2019 con la realización de unos ejercicios navales conjuntos en el océano Índico, bajo el nombre de *“Cinturón de Seguridad Marina”*, por los que trataron de reforzar su vigilancia y seguridad en la región. 

Una operación que se repitió a principios de este año en el mismo lugar y con el mismo nombre, “Cinturón de Seguridad Marina 2022”. *Once buques de la Armada iraní, tres barcos rusos y dos barcos chinos fueron los que asistieron a las operaciones militares*.

El objetivo, desde su inicio hasta estas próximas maniobras militares, es el mismo: sacar músculo militar ante Estados Unidos y sus aliados, especialmente en el contexto de aislamiento internacional al que está sometido Moscú por su invasión a Ucrania. *América Latina sigue siendo prioridad para el Kremlin, aun estando la gran mayoría de sus Fuerzas Armadas en Ucrania*.


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pennywise lanza un ultimatún a ¡sus protectores!



Si es verdad que ha dicho eso, que lo dudo, es más gilipollas de lo que parece.

Estaría reconociendo que son ellos los que atacan la Central.
Estaría diciendo que es capaz de montar un desastre nuclear aunque deje su país y joda a media Europa.

No creo que esto le haga ganar amigos.


----------



## Anonimo23 (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Estamos en la II guerra o en la III, bandera nazi, me cago en sus muertos



jodete puto rojo de mierda


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Ago 2022)

¿Con qué atacaron a Crimea? ¿Dónde estaban esos misiles "sin equivalentes en el mundo"? Yo apuesto por esto

AGM-84H/K SLAM-ER






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circodelia2 (12 Ago 2022)

Y a los yanquis les importa un bledo, están muy lejos de las radiaciones. 
....


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Precisamente no hemos votado ésto. Pero claro el sistema de votaciones permite que un partido que NO HA SIDO MAYORITARIO, se una con otros MUY MINORITARIOS para terminar haciendo ni lo que sus propios votantes quieren. El Sistema está viciado....y aunque sea democrático...es imperfectamente democrático.



TODO el arco parlamentario español es profundamente estatista


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> jodete puto rojo de mierda



Tus muertos, los putos sionazis a los que adoras nunca derrotarán a los rusos, todo lo recuperado por rusia nunca será ucraniana puto nazi de los cojones, y ahora te vas al puto ijnore con Bandera


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Con qué atacaron a Crimea? ¿Dónde estaban esos misiles "sin equivalentes en el mundo"? Yo apuesto por esto
> 
> AGM-84H/K SLAM-ER
> 
> ...



Lo mas probable es que fuera un sabotaje, de lo contrario se verian en alguno de los cientos de videos grabados con telefonos


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Trabajadores de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia: "Los rusos nos mantienen a punta de pistola"*
> El personal de la planta de energía nuclear ocupada de _Zaporiyia_ ha descrito a la BBC que los mantienen a punta de pistola mientras las tropas rusas la usan como base militar. Las fuerzas invasoras han ocupado el sitio, la planta nuclear más grande de Europa, desde principios de marzo. Sin embargo, todavía se encargan de ella técnicos ucranianos.
> 
> Dos trabajadores han relatado a la BBC las amenazas diaria de secuestro, así como sus temores de "contaminación radiactiva de la región en general" o una catástrofe nuclear.
> ...



Entonces en que quedamos, son los rusos que se están bombardeando o no?
Porque si les mantienen a punta de pistola a los currantes de la Central Nuclear es que los rusos están ahí y si están ahí será estupido bombardearse ellos mismos.

Ves como teneis las mismas luces que un botijo.....


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Cambio en la linea del frente de los dias 5 de Agosto a 12 de agosto en las ciudades de Bakhmut y Soledar:
t.me/DonbassDevushka/18738

En resumen:
Se solidificaron las entradas a las ciudades
Se crearon cabezas de playa en las mismas y se esta empezando ha avanzar
También se han asegurado algunos pueblos cercanos


----------



## ZARGON (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Este invierno ver a Polacos y balticos congelados de frio en sus casas va a ser gostoso gostoso


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Ago 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Hasta Puig Antich y Heinz Chez en 1974 (nada menos). También garrote.



los años de las últims ejecuciones en europa


----------



## pegaso (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Un vascongado es el actual habitante de las provincias vascongadas, Vizcaya, Álava y Guipúzcoa. Y se llaman Vascongadas o vasconizadas, porque fueron ocupadas en el siglo V y VI por los vascones que vivían más al este, echando de allí o sometiendo y aculturando a várdulos y caristios, que fueron desplazados al oeste y al suroeste, a las tierras de la actual Cantabria y Burgos, así como a la Rioja, tambien llamada Cantabria en las fuentes de la época - sigue existiendo la toponimia en la llamada sierra de Cantabria, en la actual Rioja-



Curioso, en Navarra no vivian


tomasjos dijo:


> Un vascongado es el actual habitante de las provincias vascongadas, Vizcaya, Álava y Guipúzcoa. Y se llaman Vascongadas o vasconizadas, porque fueron ocupadas en el siglo V y VI por los vascones que vivían más al este, echando de allí o sometiendo y aculturando a várdulos y caristios, que fueron desplazados al oeste y al suroeste, a las tierras de la actual Cantabria y Burgos, así como a la Rioja, tambien llamada Cantabria en las fuentes de la época - sigue existiendo la toponimia en la llamada sierra de Cantabria, en la actual Rioja-



Curioso,en Navarra no vivían esos vardulos y caristios?
En la llanada alavesa vivían?
No se, le falta concreción a esa creencia.


----------



## Octubrista (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que fuera un sabotaje, de lo contrario se verian en alguno de los cientos de videos grabados con telefonos



Y además la gente ya hubiera comentado que escucharon llegar misiles, y había miles de personas en los alrededores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Curioso, en Navarra no vivian
> 
> Curioso,en Navarra no vivían esos vardulos y caristios?
> En la llanada alavesa vivían?
> No se, le falta concreción a esa creencia.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

*
La mística ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson nunca se produjo ni se producirá *

*En los medios de comunicación "occidentales" se ha hablado mucho de una ofensiva ucraniana *
_*en el sur de la región de Kherson. Sin embargo, la mayoría de las afirmaciones hechas al respecto
parecen estar divorciadas de las realidades observables sobre el terreno. El análisis detallado 
que se ofrece demuestra que no existe tal ofensiva y que hay pocas posibilidades de que la haya.

La inexistente ofensiva, durante meses uno de los principales temas de conversación:

- La batalla de Ucrania se expande mientras Kiev lanza una contraofensiva - New York Times - 29 de mayo de 2022
- Ucrania recupera parte del territorio en la contraofensiva en la zona de Kherson - Ministerio de Defensa - Reuters - 9 de junio de 2022
- Cerca de Kherson, los ucranianos recuperan territorio en una importante contraofensiva - Washington Post - 29 jun 2022
- Ucrania prepara una contraofensiva para retomar la provincia de Kherson - Economist - Jul 3, 2022*_
* - Kherson aislada: La contraofensiva ucraniana cobra fuerza en la ciudad del sur - Fox News - 29 jul 2022*


----------



## pegaso (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, claro...la gente no muere en Ucrania....
> Tenéis sorbido el cerebro, no os funciona



La gente muere en todo el planeta, millones en las últimas guerras. En palestina cientos de niños al año son asesinados en los territorios OCUPADOS . Pero esos no son RUBIOS.


----------



## Peineto (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me pregunto si Putin está comiendo soja o haciendo meditación. Joder con Mao o Stalin esto no hubiera pasado....



Pienso que fue gracias al georgiano, entre otros, el que esto esté pasando. Las tan cacareadas purgas de Stalin las debió hacer con agua bendita a la vista del panorama de los países del este.


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.



qué mamarrachada, joder.


----------



## vettonio (12 Ago 2022)

Cortesía de cosmonauta ruso desde la ISS Oleg Artemyev. Dice claramente _"España"_


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El imperio español murió tras las guerras de independencia. Y tras Cuba y filipinas no imperio ni nada, sino cuatro posesiones africanas donde ya estábamos desde el siglo XV/ XVI más lo del Sáhara y guinea. En cuanto a lo demás que comenta, no discuto el fracaso en la creación de un estado moderno en el siglo XXI y XX, pero eso nos aleja de lo que estábamos hablando, que es el término vascongadas y la expulsión de 200000 vascongados de su tierra por no someterse a la mezcla del supremacismo de arana, el troskismo de eta-pm y, hay que decirlo, el maoísmo mezclado con ecologismo extremista de las ramas de eta que ya en sus últimos lustros tomaron e control - véase el asunto de la autovía de leizaran que ya tuvo precedente con Lemoniz-



El Sáhara además fue básicamente colonizado por la república, el Aaiun se funda en 1934.... 
Hasta entonces poco más allá de Villacisneros, Cabo Juby y Sidi Ifni la soberanía era poco más que nominal.


----------



## Peineto (12 Ago 2022)

Guarro a la pocilga ignore. Va por el cochino este del anónimo 23.


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Y por eso Zelensky o más bien sus amos montan el numerito de la central nuclear.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cortesía de cosmonauta ruso desde la ISS Oleg Artemyev. Dice claramente _"España"_



Respecto al programa espacial, vienen cosas interesantes en Rusia.
Se esta completando las ultimas fases de mover todo de Baikonur a Rusia.
Los nuevos cohetes Angara estan listos y el año que viene la capsula legendaria Soyuz sera reemplazada por un nuevo modelo.
Lo mejor de todo, Rusia se ira de la ISS para el 2026 ya que se esta trabajando en nuestra propia estacion espacial, la ROSS.
Varios modulos de la misma ya estan completados en tierra:


----------



## chafamandurrias (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.



Burda simplificación. Proruso, pero no protontos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si nadie duda que los rusos están matando a decenas de miles de europeos ucranianos con misiles
> 
> si nadie duda que los europeos y los americanos están matando a decenas de miles de rusos con las armas que allí envían ....
> 
> ...





Esta guerra impostada debería desmontarse en el momento que pudiendo matar a la gente con el coronavirus están usando armas.

La industria farmacéutica necesita epidemias para vender vacunas la industria armamentística necesita guerras para vender armas


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> La gente muere en todo el planeta, millones en las últimas guerras. En palestina cientos de niños al año son asesinados en los territorios OCUPADOS . Pero esos no son RUBIOS.



Claro...que se jodan los "rubios", no?

Si yo fuera ruso, odiaría con todo mi corazón que el apoyo viniera de esa manera de pensar, te lo aseguro


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

"Oops". Los estadounidenses no pueden manejar el suelo del Donbass".

La red discute el video de los públicos ucranianos: los nuevos vehículos blindados estadounidenses MaxxPro que llegaron a la guerra para las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania se atascan en la carretera.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pgas (12 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa informó de la destrucción de dos mil soldados ucranianos cerca de Soledar*

12 de agosto de 2022, 13:00

*“Como resultado de las acciones ofensivas de las fuerzas aliadas en el área de Soledar, las pérdidas de la brigada mecanizada 14 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendieron a más de dos mil personas. Los restos del personal de la brigada han sido retirados por el comando ucraniano a las áreas de retaguardia”, dijo el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, en una sesión informativa.*

“En las áreas de los asentamientos de Opytnoye y Nevelskoye de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), como resultado de los ataques de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, las pérdidas de la brigada de infantería motorizada 56 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en mano de obra superó el 70% de la nómina.
El personal del batallón 23 de la brigada en plena dotación abandonó sus posiciones de combate sin permiso y partió hacia la retaguardia.

Hasta 100 militantes y nueve unidades de equipo militar fueron destruidos por un ataque de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en el punto de despliegue temporal de la brigada mecanizada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área del asentamiento de Novogrigorievka, región de Nikolaev.
Como resultado de los ataques de fuego concentrados en las posiciones de combate de los nacionalistas ucranianos en el área de Maryinka de la República Popular de Donetsk, las pérdidas del 3.er batallón de la 66.a brigada mecanizada en mano de obra ascendieron a más del 50%.
Además, hasta 40 nacionalistas y cinco vehículos fueron destruidos en el área del asentamiento de Zaitsevo en la RPD como resultado de la derrota del bastión de la brigada de infantería motorizada 58 ", según informes del canal Telegram de la Federación Rusa del Ministerio de Defensa.
“Continúan los ataques de aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, fuerzas de misiles y artillería en instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.
Durante el día, cinco puestos de mando fueron atacados, incluida la brigada de tanques 4 cerca de la aldea de Zaliman en la región de Kharkiv, la brigada de defensa territorial 103 en la región de Nikolaevka de la RPD, así como mano de obra, armas, equipo militar y especial en 157 distritos - dijo Konashenkov.
“Destruido: un depósito de combustible para equipo militar ucraniano en la región de Kurakhovo de la República Popular de Donetsk, seis depósitos de municiones en las áreas de Velikoe Artakovo en la región de Nikolaev, Zaliman en la región de Jarkov, Kramatorsk, Zaitsevo, Krasnogorovka y Avdeevka de la RPD .
En el área del asentamiento de Chasov Yar de la RPD, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron el radar de contrabatería AN / MPQ-64 de fabricación estadounidense suministrado por los EE. UU. al régimen de Kyiv.

Como parte de la lucha contra la batería, cuatro pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad fueron suprimidos en las áreas de Serebryanka, Soledar, DPR, Shirokoye y Velikaya Aleksandrovka, región de Kherson.
Además, dos pelotones de artillería de cañones Akatsiya y cuatro pelotones de obuses D-30 en posiciones de tiro en las áreas de los asentamientos de Georgievka, Konstantinovka, Novgorodskoye, Veseloe, Andreevka y Dzerzhinsk de la RPD fueron alcanzados ”, dijo el representante del Ministerio. de Defensa enumerados.
“Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Yegorovka, Spartak DPR, Arkhangelovka y Volkhov Yar en la región de Kharkiv en un día.
Además, dos lanzacohetes múltiples Himars fueron derribados en el aire cerca de Novaya Kakhovka y cuatro Olkha MLRS cerca de Chernobaevka, región de Kherson", dijo Konashenkov.

“En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, han sido destruidos: 267 aeronaves, 146 helicópteros, 1.732 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 365 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 4.293 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 797 vehículos de combate de múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes, 3.290 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, y también 4.844 unidades de vehículos militares especiales”, resumió el Ministerio de Defensa.

El día anterior, el Ministerio de Defensa informó que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían destruido la mitad de la composición de dos brigadas ucranianas en dirección a Artyomovsk.





la molienda continúa


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas han vuelto a bombardear la central hidroeléctrica de Novaya Kakhovka, en la región de Kherson.

Las autoridades de la región informan de que los ataques fueron lanzados de nuevo desde MLRS HIMARS occidentales, pero a pesar de ello, el ataque con misiles fue repelido en general, con impactos locales no críticos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

Ya estoy hasta los cojones de los maricones de donesk, asi como los de lugansk son fieras este es un nido de maricones.



Harman dijo:


> En resumen, todos los problemas del conflicto tienen una causa común: las tareas militares sin resolver, todas ellas relacionadas. No se puede especular ahora sobre si hay suficientes comandos para tomar Járkov, Zaporozhie, Nikolaev y liberar la RPD. La respuesta es predecible:* incluso aunque cada persona de la RPD sea movilizada y armada, es improbable que ayude.*


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Otro coronel ucraniano eliminado

Se ha sabido que Ihor Oleksyuk, coronel de las AFU, ha sido liquidado. Así lo informó la administración de la ciudad de Mukachevo. Todavía se desconoce la unidad en la que sirvió Oleksyuk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (12 Ago 2022)

Más barquitos para Turquia, parece que de cada 5 barcos que salgan, 4 han de ir a Turquia.

*Sale el primer buque cargado con trigo de un puerto de Ucrania*
La exportación de trigo ucraniano, un producto cuya escasez amenaza con provocar hambrunas en África y Oriente Medio, se ha retomado dos semanas después de que se abriera el corredor para exportar cereales de los puertos que habían estado bloqueados desde el comienzo de la *invasión rusa* en febrero.

El buque Sormovskiy, con bandera de Belize, con una carga de 3.050 toneladas de trigo salió del puerto ucraniano de Chornomorsk con destino a Tekirdag, en Turquía, según anunció el Gobierno turco.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Más barquitos para Turquia, parece que de cada 5 barcos que salgan, 4 han de ir a Turquia.
> 
> *Sale el primer buque cargado con trigo de un puerto de Ucrania*
> La exportación de trigo ucraniano, un producto cuya escasez amenaza con provocar hambrunas en África y Oriente Medio, se ha retomado dos semanas después de que se abriera el corredor para exportar cereales de los puertos que habían estado bloqueados desde el comienzo de la *invasión rusa* en febrero.
> ...



Y? cuando se llenen pues el resto, ¿o tu que harias siendo turco y controlando ese estrecho ?


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Otro 1 oficial superior de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania. El 7 de agosto, las tropas rusas en Donbas liquidaron al comandante Dmytro Padalko, jefe del grupo de apoyo a la formación de combate del 142º centro de formación de las SSF ucranianas (unidad militar A2772, Berdychiv).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Más informes importantes de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

◾ Las FACS rusas han destruido hasta 100 cazas y 9 equipos militares en un ataque a un punto de despliegue temporal de la 28ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU en la región de Nikoláyev;

◾ Un batallón de la 66ª Brigada Mecanizada perdió más del 50% de sus efectivos como consecuencia de los ataques a las posiciones de combate de los nacionalistas ucranianos en la DNR;

◾ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 40 nacionalistas y cinco vehículos en un ataque a un bastión de la 58ª Brigada Mecanizada en la DNR;

◾ Fuerzas aéreas, de misiles y de artillería atacaron cinco puestos de mando, así como personal, armas, equipos militares y especiales en 157 zonas. Un depósito de combustible y seis depósitos de municiones fueron destruidos;

◾ Una estación de radar estadounidense AN/MPQ-64 suministrada al régimen de Kiev fue destruida;

◾ Cuatro pelotones de MLRS Grad fueron suprimidos, dos pelotones de artillería de cañones Acacia y cuatro pelotones de obuses D-30 fueron alcanzados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Burbruxista (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Scholz exigió a Rusia que se lleve urgentemente de Alemania las turbinas de Siemens para el Nord Stream.
> 
> "Deja de decir con argumentos ilusorios que no lo quieres, tómalo, ¡ahí está!"
> 
> ...



A pesar de que a nosotros nos afecta de lleno para mal, reconozco que me he reído y bien a gusto. Surrealista, el sancionante pidiendo al sancionado que le ayude a eludir la sanción; el sancionado negándose no sea que le sancionen por ayudar  El troleo ruso con lo de las turbinas está siendo épico.

Y no puede ser más patética la postura alemana (en realidad la de toda Europa), lo que están haciendo es un total deshonor, o sancionas asumiendo todas las consecuencias (que no eran difíciles de prever), o no sancionas, pero deja de arrastrarte a los pies de todo el mundo.

Ya no es la decadencia de Europa, es que ya que caes, por lo menos hazlo con honra.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania al borde del colapso financiero: Kiev lucha por encontrar dinero para los salarios de los soldados, pero está dispuesta a arriesgar la estabilidad de su sistema financiero para lograrlo - Wall Street Journal.*

Según el mayor periódico económico de Estados Unidos, los impuestos sólo cubren alrededor del 40% del presupuesto, del que más del 60% corresponde a gastos militares. El Banco Nacional de Ucrania presiona al gobierno para que suba los impuestos y reduzca los pagos con el fin de preservar la estabilidad financiera. Sin embargo, el ministro de Finanzas del régimen de Kiev, Serhiy Marchenko, no está de acuerdo con esa política.
"A veces nuestros puntos de vista con el Banco Nacional difieren... Es mejor arriesgarse a una alta inflación que a poder pagar a los soldados", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

*El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, ha criticado duramente al criminal régimen de Kiev por el constante bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya*

"Dicen que es puramente accidental. No hay que olvidar que también hay centrales nucleares en la Unión Europea. Y los accidentes también son posibles allí", dijo Medvedev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Las "*O*тважные" se apoderaron de un cargamento de armas estadounidenses en las batallas por Seversk

Mientras se retiraban, las AFU dejaron todo un lote de lanzagranadas M72 LAW. Algunos de los lanzagranadas primero quisieron utilizarlos e incluso consiguieron amartillarlos, pero en el último momento decidieron soltarlos y huir. #exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ucrania al borde del colapso financiero: Kiev lucha por encontrar dinero para los salarios de los soldados, pero está dispuesta a arriesgar la estabilidad de su sistema financiero para lograrlo - Wall Street Journal.*
> 
> Según el mayor periódico económico de Estados Unidos, los impuestos sólo cubren alrededor del 40% del presupuesto, del que más del 60% corresponde a gastos militares. El Banco Nacional de Ucrania presiona al gobierno para que suba los impuestos y reduzca los pagos con el fin de preservar la estabilidad financiera. Sin embargo, el ministro de Finanzas del régimen de Kiev, Serhiy Marchenko, no está de acuerdo con esa política.
> "A veces nuestros puntos de vista con el Banco Nacional difieren... Es mejor arriesgarse a una alta inflación que a poder pagar a los soldados", dijo.
> ...



Después de la quiebra del banco alemán Nuri todo es más difícil de financiar, era un banco tapadera para cosillas de la OTAN…








Criptointercambio alemán, Nuri, se declara insolvente ante tribunal de Berlín - DiarioBitcoin


El criptobanco, antes Bitwala, es la primera firma de criptomonedas alemana que admite dificultades en medio del llamado «criptoinvierno».




www.diariobitcoin.com


----------



## alexforum (12 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Yo lo que creo es que no hay stock. Por eso tuvieron que hacer hasta a los macedonios del norte enviar chatarrilla al frente


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que no hay stock. Por eso tuvieron que hacer hasta a los macedonios del norte enviar chatarrilla al frente



Los arsenales de los países europeos de la OTAN deben estar más secos que un bacalao. Para pedirle a un país pequeñito como Macedonia, que tampoco es que tenga un gran stock de armamento, que envíe material a Ucrania...


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Se espera que cinco extranjeros que lucharon por Ucrania sean juzgados en la DNR el 15 de agosto









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia: Estamos negociando con Finlandia la creación de un sistema común de defensa antimisiles para cerrar el Golfo de Finlandia a los buques rusos, el Mar Báltico se convertirá en un mar interior de la OTAN.*
Los mosquitos se alían contra el elefante.
Anteriormente, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Letonia, Rinkevics, dijo que "el Mar Báltico se está convirtiendo en un mar de la OTAN" debido a los planes de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la alianza.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Putin ha firmado un decreto por el que se equipara un día de tareas de protección de fronteras entre Rusia y la DNR, la LNR y Ucrania a dos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Respecto al programa espacial, vienen cosas interesantes en Rusia.
> Se esta completando las ultimas fases de mover todo de Baikonur a Rusia.
> Los nuevos cohetes Angara estan listos y el año que viene la capsula legendaria Soyuz sera reemplazada por un nuevo modelo.
> Lo mejor de todo, Rusia se ira de la ISS para el 2026 ya que se esta trabajando en nuestra propia estacion espacial, la ROSS.
> ...



ejque el pib de rusia....


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

◾ Una nueva Alemania que lidera y une a Europa... La última vez que dijeron que duraría 1000 años... Duró 12.

◾ La historia ciertamente se repite.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo lo que creo es que no hay stock. Por eso tuvieron que hacer hasta a los macedonios del norte enviar chatarrilla al frente





arriondas dijo:


> Los arsenales de los países europeos de la OTAN deben estar más secos que un bacalao. Para pedirle a un país pequeñito como Macedonia, que tampoco es que tenga un gran stock de armamento, que envíe material a Ucrania...



Bueno hay 2 asuntos:
1-El stock NATO es bastante limitado, ya lo ha dicho hasta militares españoles que España tiene literalmente para 1 dia si dispararan lo que Rusia dispara en un dia, o sea que enviar municiones para los M777 por ejemplo, jodido jodido. De Javelins y cosas de esa con las que empezaron lo mismo, literalmente no quedan.
2-Integracion, cuando compras un sistema militar, digamos tanques se tarda varios años en integrarlo, no solo es traer el tanque, es traer el tanque, repuestos, entrenar a los tripulantes, mecanicos ... Para Ucrania es mucho mas facil usar T-72 que si les dan un Leopard, porque saben usar y mantener los T-72. 
3-Resilencia ... Las armas sovieticas son mucho mucho mas resistentes, pueden funcionar en condiciones mas duras (como las que tiene el ejercito ucraniano) por ejemplo, el ministerio de defensa aleman dijo que solo 1/3 de los Panzer2000 que enviarone stan en funcionamiento y el resto estan ya rotos o se han tenido que desmontar para tener piezas para los otros ... Los M777 tienen muchos problemas porque hay que lubricar las piezas con lubricantes especiales etc.


----------



## millie34u (12 Ago 2022)

Joder, a la fuerza Tigre la están reconvirtiendo en aerotransportada los rusos

t.me/mod_russia_en/3276


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Joder, a la fuerza Tigre la están reconvirtiendo en aerotransportada los rusos
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



le tienes que quitar el http al enlace de telegram si quieres que lo veamos ...


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

El alcalde de Horlivka, Ivan Prikhodko, ha declarado que los fascistas han atacado la planta química de Stirol en Horlivka y que se ha producido un grave incendio en la peligrosa empresa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Una nueva Alemania que lidera y une a Europa... La última vez que dijeron que duraría 1000 años... Duró 12.
> 
> ◾ La historia ciertamente se repite.
> 
> ...



Si intentan un V reich, entonces habrá que arrasar Berlin con sus nazis bajo suelo, putos animales.


----------



## millie34u (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si añadimos a los expulsados por la limpieza etnica y politica en Euskadi y Navarra a sus hijos nacidos en otras provincias españolas, la cifra supera ampliamente las 400.000 personas obligadas por la fuerza y el miedo a abandonar su tierra, *asi ganan las elecciones el PNV y los Bilduetarras.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153751



joder, yo pensaba que en este sitio no picaba la garrapata voxera de turno


----------



## crocodile (12 Ago 2022)

The biggest optimist in Russia. Writes cheerfully about serious things. With meaning, with feeling, with arrangement.

Meet Andrey Bocharik (yeah, the one!)

Subscribe t.me/botcharov


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Una nueva Alemania que lidera y une a Europa... La última vez que dijeron que duraría 1000 años... Duró 12.
> 
> ◾ La historia ciertamente se repite.
> 
> ...



The Economist haciendo la pelota al gobierno aleman para que el dolor y la crisis que se viene le entre mejor a sus ciudadanos .... Es que luego de esta Alemania resurgira o igual no ... Habra que verlo todo.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Y? cuando se llenen pues el resto, ¿o tu que harias siendo turco y controlando ese estrecho ?



Pero que tendrá que ver....Claro, hasta que Turquia no tenga todo el cereal que quiera, no hay grano para los demás paises....anda que....Turquía no puede decidir quedarse con todo lo que pase por allí por barco, seamos serios. Si todos esos barcos con cereal van para Turquía es por haber ayudado en las negociaciones, pero una cosa es que a cambio tenga unas ventajas y otra cosa muy distinta que sean excesivas. Con tantos paises en la UE deficitarios de cereal, tanto vender el cuento de que ha de ir a Africa, que el 80% del cereal vaya a Turquia (y no para pasar a otros paises, si no para el mercado Turco como pone en las noticias) y que de todos los que no han ido allí el resto hayan sido uno a Italia y otro a Reino Unido más Irlanda....es irónico el poco grano que está llegando a los paises Europeos o África que es por lo que nos vendían era tan importante parar a Rusia que iba a dejar al tercer mundo sin grano.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, no había leido esta noticia de hace un par de días. Decían que sacar el cereal solo era viable en barcos, porque si no el volumen a mover era muy pequeño y los costes pasaban a ser muy elevados. Parece que a España en lugar de abaratar costes y enviarlo en barco como harán en otros paises, Pedrito Sánchez ha decidido traerlo en tren. Veremos cuanto cuesta ese cereal. Tema aparte de que no tiene el menor sentido una vez hay varios puertos abiertos donde se podría recoger el cereal. Edito, he sacado parte de una noticia y parte de otra. Por lo visto este cereal que llegaría en barco, solo se almacenaría en España (no podríamos quedarnos nada) y después iria a África. Supongo que eso si, los costes económicos de traerlo en tren (Renfe) irian a costa de todos los Españoles.

*Barcelona, pieza clave para recibir cereal de Ucrania*

La capital catalana será la *receptora de las 600 toneladas de maíz* que se transportarán desde Ucrania vía ferroviaria. En concreto, ya han salido los *25 contenedores a la frontera polaco-ucraniana*. Ahí, se cargará el convoy y, desde la localidad polaca de* Lodz*, viajara a *Barcelona Can Tunis*.

El Ministerio ha detallado que la ruta es la siguiente: *Madrid-Ludwigshafen-Duisburgo-Lodz-Chelm para la ida y Chelm-Lodz-Duisburgo-Barcelona Can Tunis para la vuelta*. El Gobierno de Sánchez espera así demostrar la viabilidad del transporte de mercancías a través de la autopista ferroviaria que conecta Europa, desde España hasta Polonia.

*RUTA DE 2.400 KM*

Mientras que la operadora polaca DBP se hará cargo del transporte entre las localidades de Lodz y Chelm, Renfe será la encargada de hacer que los trenes vacíos y preparados lleguen hasta Polonia y, una vez cargados, vuelvan hasta Barcelona para su descarga.

“Es una contribución importante que España quiere hacer a una situación muy complicada”, han explicado desde el Ejecutivo español sobre una aportación muy limitada teniendo en cuenta la enorme cantidad de grano bloqueado en el país. Hasta ahora el Gobierno ucraniano ha establecido dos rutas para exportar grano a través de *Polonia y Rumanía*, que implica el traslado del cereal del tren al barco a través del río Danubio para posteriormente embarcarlo en el puerto de Constanza, en el Mar Negro. *Todo esto, sin embargo, supone un proceso complejo y muy costoso*.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, yo pensaba que en este sitio no picaba la garrapata voxera de turno



Si hombre si, toda la culpa de VoX, incluso la manzana tambien era de VoX.


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pero que tendrá que ver....Claro, hasta que Turquia no tenga todo el cereal que quiera, no hay grano para los demás paises....anda que....Turquía no puede decidir quedarse con todo lo que pase por allí por barco, seamos serios. Si todos esos barcos con cereal van para Turquía es por haber ayudado en las negociaciones, pero una cosa es que a cambio tenga unas ventajas y otra cosa muy distinta que sean excesivas. Con tantos paises en la UE deficitarios de cereal, tanto vender el cuento de que ha de ir a Africa, que el 80% del cereal vaya a Turquia (y no para pasar a otros paises, si no para el mercado Turco como pone en las noticias) y que de todos los que no han ido allí el resto hayan sido uno a Italia y otro a Reino Unido más Irlanda....es irónico el poco grano que está llegando a los paises Europeos o África que es por lo que nos vendían era tan importante parar a Rusia que iba a dejar al tercer mundo sin grano.



Pero que turquia esta controlando un estrecho con paises que estan en guerra, EN GUERRA y por eso tienen derecho primero a llenar sus silos, DESPIERTA.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El Sáhara además fue básicamente colonizado por la república, el Aaiun se funda en 1934....
> Hasta entonces poco más allá de Villacisneros, Cabo Juby y Sidi Ifni la soberanía era poco más que nominal.



España no metio un duro en el Sahara hasta 1956, luego con la declaracion de provincia española en 1958, se construyo la cinta transportadora de fosfatos hacia la costa, se hicieron carreteras, colegios, se construyeron casas, cuarteles, el aeropuerto, el parador nacional, se mejoraron las infraestructuras, se potencio el turismo, todo eso se lo llevo gratis unos años despues Marruecos.


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y por eso Zelensky o más bien sus amos montan el numerito de la central nuclear.



El circo de la central tiene que ver con que la van a desconectar del sistema electrico Ucraniano ... Casi nada, el 25 % de la electricidad que se usa. El bombardeo es una especie de chantaje para que se imponga una especie de zona neutral y pase a ser gestionada por la neutral ""OIEA"" y por supuesto siga abasteciendo a Ucrania. No va a colar ...


----------



## Yomateix (12 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pero que turquia esta controlando un estrecho con paises que estan en guerra, EN GUERRA y por eso tienen derecho primero a llenar sus silos, DESPIERTA.



Vale, veo que o bien no das más de ti mismo para entender explicaciones sencillas y del motivo por el que es a Turquía donde van la mayoría de barcos (no por la película que te montas de que como hay una guerra todo lo que pase cerca de Turquía estos se lo puedan quedar como aseguras hasta que estén satisfechos, lo que es una barbaridad) o consideras que todo lo que haga este gobierno y todo lo que pase en la guerra es algo maravilloso mientras lo apoye la UE aunque vaya en contra de sus intereses. Cuando precisamente la UE debería ser la mayor beneficiada por ayudar a un país que quiere entrar en la UE y al que está ayudando con tantos millones y armas pese a que no pintaban nada en esa guerra. Aprende a escribir sin mayúsculas, que equivale a gritar....y a entender las explicaciones que se te dan, ale al ignore.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los arsenales de los países europeos de la OTAN deben estar más secos que un bacalao. Para pedirle a un país pequeñito como Macedonia, que tampoco es que tenga un gran stock de armamento, que envíe material a Ucrania...



Todo el equipamiento del ejercito de Macedonia, se lo regalaron cuando la minoria albanesa se puso chula e intento hacerse con el pais usando el terrorismo.

PD- Les han tenido que prometer nuevo por viejo.


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro 1 oficial superior de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania. El 7 de agosto, las tropas rusas en Donbas liquidaron al comandante Dmytro Padalko, jefe del grupo de apoyo a la formación de combate del 142º centro de formación de las SSF ucranianas (unidad militar A2772, Berdychiv).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harman ... 
Mola mucho leer la información que pones, pero cosas como esta te las puedes ahorrar. Son de mal gusto, celebrar la muerte de soldados sean del bando que sea es de mal gusto y para nosotros es desagradable. No te pongas al nivel de los foreros que todos sabemos ...


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El circo de la central tiene que ver con que la van a desconectar del sistema electrico Ucraniano ... Casi nada, el 25 % de la electricidad que se usa. El bombardeo es una especie de chantaje para que se imponga una especie de zona neutral y pase a ser gestionada por la neutral ""OIEA"" y por supuesto siga abasteciendo a Ucrania. No va a colar ...



Si que puede colar eso es un peligro total, los rusos lo saben y han invitado a los que mandan a nivel mundial en estas historias ya mismo llegaran a finales de agosto me parece, para ver como acaba, no a los gusanos claro.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- Les han tenido que prometer nuevo por viejo.



Otra cosa es que se lo den, mira a los polacos y sus lloros que ejque ahora no tienen tanques ... XDDDDD


----------



## Yomateix (12 Ago 2022)

Todo sea por el bien de Zelenski. Veremos que pasa con la industria cuando llegue el invierno.

*La electricidad en España subirá de nuevo este sábado hasta superar los 303 euros/MWh*
La electricidad superará este sábado por segundo día consecutivo los 300 euros hasta alcanzar 303,73 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), de acuerdo con los resultados de la subasta en el mercado mayorista o "pool" y el ajuste a abonar tras el tope al gas para compensar a las centrales que usan esta materia.

*Este precio es el más alto desde el pasado 14 de julio y* es la segunda vez que supera los 300 euros/MWh en el mes de agosto.

*Alemania sólo calentará los edificios públicos hasta 19 grados este invierno*
El ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, ha anunciado este viernes que en invierno los edificios públicos solo se calentarán hasta una temperatura de 19 grados para* ahorrar energía,* con la excepción de hospitales e instalaciones de uso social.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Con tantos paises en la UE deficitarios de cereal, tanto vender el cuento de que ha de ir a Africa, que el 80% del cereal vaya a Turquia



La UE produce trigo y cebada de sobra para toda europa, es un poco deficitaria en produccion de maiz para piensos de animales y Doritos.


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más informes importantes de la sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
> 
> ◾ Las FACS rusas han destruido hasta 100 cazas y 9 equipos militares en un ataque a un punto de despliegue temporal de la 28ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU en la región de Nikoláyev;
> 
> ...



No entiendo lo de los 100 cazas, en un solo ataque mas cazas de los que tiene Ucrania. Esa noticia no parece creíble, cuentan drones como cazas en la ecuación o que ha pasado?


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Avances tambien por la zona del norte de Donetsk (admitido por los generales ucranianos)


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Harman ...
> Mola mucho leer la información que pones, pero cosas como esta te las puedes ahorrar. Son de mal gusto, celebrar la muerte de soldados sean del bando que sea es de mal gusto y para nosotros es desagradable. No te pongas al nivel de los foreros que todos sabemos ...



La informacion es informacion, la muerte de coroneles y generales, es bastante importante y significativa, las guerras per se ya son de mal gusto.


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La informacion es informacion, la muerte de coroneles y generales, es bastante importante y significativa, las guerras per se ya son de mal gusto.



Pues si la muerte de ese señor es importante hay que presentarla de forma aseptica que no parezca una celebración.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Ago 2022)

Denis Pushilin presidente de la RPDonetsk dijo que cada ataque del SRZO "Himars" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se coordina con los Estados Unidos.

Por lo tanto, la operación especial se lleva a cabo no solo contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino también contra el "régimen criminal de los Estados Unidos".


----------



## millie34u (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> le tienes que quitar el http al enlace de telegram si quieres que lo veamos ...



Oído cocina, gracias


----------



## El_Suave (12 Ago 2022)

Scope dijo:


> Alemania en su totalidad es difìcil que haga eso. Es mas factible que la zona correspondiente a la ex RDA, que es mas pro rusa, se separe del resto de Alemania si pretenden sobrevivir. Podrìan activar el Nord Stream 2, estrechar los lazos polìticos, comerciales y militares con Rusia, y en general con Asia.
> La Alemania Occidental, que se vaya a donde pertenece.... Al infierno.



Por Dios, como se atreve, está contradiciendo usted todos los mantras que la propaganda occidental lleva inoculando en las masas durante al menos los últimos 40 años.

¿Está diciendo usted que los alemanes de este, llamados condescendientemente 'ossies' por la propaganda occidental, son mayormente pro rusos?.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No entiendo lo de los 100 cazas, en un solo ataque mas cazas de los que tiene Ucrania. Esa noticia no parece creíble, cuentan drones como cazas en la ecuación o que ha pasado?



No.
A veces el traductor traduce como "cazas" en vez de *combatientes*.


----------



## circodelia2 (12 Ago 2022)

Aparte de que se la sopla, la mierda la recoje Europa como siempre. 
....


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues si la muerte de ese señor es importante hay que presentarla de forma aseptica que no parezca una celebración.



No sabemos si era un Señor o un señor HdP.
A partir de ahora no pondré la foto del fallecido.


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No sabemos si era un Señor o un señor HdP.
> A partir de ahora no pondré la foto del fallecido.



Se agradece. Tu estas muy por encima de otros que pululan por aquí.


----------



## pgas (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No sabemos si era un Señor o un señor HdP.
> A partir de ahora no pondré la foto del fallecido.




no cedas, no hay mal gusto ni celebración en poner fotos públicas

encima de todo lo que haces algunos quieren info a la carta porque sus sentimientos lo valen

edito. me refiero a fotos públicas decorosas, no como la foto que ha puesto hoy un marrano con bula para amenazar de muerte a diestro y siniestro


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Durante una misión de reconocimiento de ingeniería en el distrito de Stanichno-Lugansk, los zapadores de la Unidad de Ingeniería de Siberia del Grupo O descubrieron una mina antipersona ucraniana MON-50, que también afectaba a la carretera del pueblo. Una vez desactivada la mina en sí, los zapadores comprobaron que se trataba de un sistema de ininteligibilidad mediante un "gato".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Querían probar las bombas atómicas sobre ciudades. Además, para entonces, en las ciudades solamente había mujeres, niños y ancianos porque todos los varones con más de 14 ó 15 años, capaces de empuñar un arma, estaban en el frente.
> 
> Desde mi humilde opinión fue el peor genocidio posible, innecesario y llevado a cabo únicamente para satisfacer la curiosidad de conocer los efectos de la nueva bomba sobre ciudades habitadas.
> 
> ...



A mi parecer eso que hicieron y todo lo demás de añadido que ha hecho desde entocnes (también antes) se merecen la desaparición física fe su adn y borrar su memoria como si nunca hubieran existido. 

También,Por supuesto no dejar piedra sobre piedra de nada que hayan cagado. Que nunca hayan existido esto psicopata a genocidas


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

"El grito de Yaroslavna": la novia de un marine capturado acusó a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas de no querer ocuparse de su liberación del cautiverio.

Al parecer, la chica fue contactada por la parte rusa, que tradicionalmente organizó una sesión de comunicación por vídeo desde su sanatorio para la novia y su prometido de la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, el mando ucraniano se dedica exclusivamente a rescatar del cautiverio a los oficiales y combatientes de Azov, ignorando a los soldados y sargentos.

Naturalmente, a Kiev sólo le interesan los nazis.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## autsaider (12 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Este es un hecho que merece profundizar el análisis.
> 
> No estoy estrictamente seguro de que Zelinsky haya ordenado el ataque "bajo la dirección de Washington". Creo que es una decisión propia y basada en un doble criterio:
> 
> ...



Hay dos bandos:
-uno que lucha en mosaico (que por si alguien no lo sabe es lo que han adoptado los marines este mismo año)
-uno que lucha igual que en la primera guerra mundial

Y por supuesto, al que le interesa cambiar las cosas es al primero. Eres un trol. Y encima de los que no cobran un duro por su labor.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Se informa del lanzamiento del asalto a Dzerzhinsk (Toretsk).

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han pasado todo el día preparando la artillería en esta zona.

Estamos a la espera de la confirmación.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pennywise lanza un ultimatún a ¡sus protectores!




Ah!, pero entonces no eran los rusos los que atacaban...  

Este mismo psicópata hijoeputa decía que eran "ataques rusos".

¿En qué quedamos Zelinsky extorsionador?


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto, se ha lanzado un ataque con misiles contra una instalación de las AFU cerca de Domanevka (100 km al noroeste de Mykolaiv).

Además, fuentes locales informan de explosiones en Kremenchuk, región de Poltava.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Los ucrofascistas posan con "gorra de la Wehrmacht" y también dicen: "¡No hay nazismo en el país!"

Fuente: @Ukr_G_M









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

_*⚡*_*La central nuclear de Zaporozhye fue atacada por misiles extranjeros: las autoridades de la región publicaron pruebas con fragmentos de un cohete GMLRS lanzado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Energodar.
*
_Esto indica la participación de Occidente en el terrorismo nuclear de Zelensky_ 

t.me/boris_rozhin/60277


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Como haría sufrir al hijoputa este. No Iba a descansar en Paz no!


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Rusia ha cometido casi 500 crímenes contra el patrimonio cultural de Ucrania.*
*Ucrania* ha registrado un total de 464 episodios considerados crímenes de *guerra* cometidos por los rusos contra sitios del patrimonio cultural e instituciones del país desde que se inició la invasión el pasado 24 de febrero.

"Hasta el 10 de agosto de 2022, el Ministerio de Cultura y Política de Información registró 464 episodios considerados crímenes de guerra rusos contra el patrimonio cultural ucraniano", informó este viernes el titular de este ministerio, Oleksandr Tkachenko.

"El agresor (ruso) está luchando contra nuestra identidad, por lo que deliberadamente apunta a objetos culturales. Intenta destruir nuestra memoria para que no quede nada que nos conecte con nuestras raíces", agregó el responsable ministerial.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino sobre el principal responsable de la guerra en Ucrania.*

"Como iniciador y principal culpable de la crisis ucraniana, Washington, al tiempo que impone amplias sanciones sin precedentes contra Rusia, sigue suministrando armas y equipos militares a Ucrania" (c) El ministro Wang Yi









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya aunque no estén utilizando la planta como depósito de munición o cuartel de comando, la están militarizando y eso la convierte en un blanco legítimo de guerra. La miserabilidad y cobardía de los rusos... ni una pizca de honor, ni de decencia.




A ver... tu puedes ser "antiruso" y te lo respeto, pero *lo que no puedes hacer es SER DESHONESTO y PERDER LA OBJETIVIDAD*, porque eso entra en otro territorio.

Rusia le ha pedido a la organización internacional atómica que visite la Central. Estos por razones "diplomáticas" sólo lo harían con "permiso" ucraniano (por razones de reconocimiento de la soberanía y tal y tal)... y *los que NO AUTORIZAN EL CONTROL de la central, son los ucranianos* y no los rusos !!

Me parece que has sido uno de los que han dicho que "_los rusos atacaron la central_" (tendría que fijarme en tus post) y en realidad SON LOS UCRANIANOS quienes la atacan !!

Insisto, respeto tus ideas (antirusas en este caso), *pero el límite está en la HONESTIDAD Y LA OBJETIVIDAD*. Si pierdes eso eres un mierdoso propagandista y no un tío sano con la ideología que se le sale del nabo (cosa esta última respetable y entendible).


----------



## ZARGON (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Ago 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Las cosas claras, y el chocolate espeso
> 
> *“Si dañan la central de Zaporiyia, dos misiles nucleares impactarán inmediatamente en Londres y Washington”*
> 
> ...



Y por cada intento dos edificios públicos de leonnopolis o cercanía vaporizados. Así a lo mejor entienden el concepto


----------



## delhierro (12 Ago 2022)

Lo mismo intetan crear una figura a la que se puedan aglutinar desertores o ucranianos medio sensatos, cosa que por cierto DEBIERAN haber hecho antes incluso de lanzar la operación.

Lo tipico que hacen los yanquis, el "gobierno en el exilio" o el "ejercito libre ucraniano", toda la parte politica la tienen absolutamente abandonada, y puede dar más frutos que una división de tanques. Por eso los anglos es lo primero que montan.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Pues fíjate que eso que dices, tan obvio y de sentido común, hay gente que no lo entiende de lo alienados y sugestionados que están por los medios.


----------



## Charidemo (12 Ago 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Hay dos bandos:
> -uno que lucha en mosaico (que por si alguien no lo sabe es lo que han adoptado los marines este mismo año)
> -uno que lucha igual que en la primera guerra mundial
> 
> Y por supuesto, al que le interesa cambiar las cosas es al primero. Eres un trol. Y encima de los que no cobran un duro por su labor.



Pues le están dando como a las losas, no irá tan descaminado lo del mosaico. No te creas tanta bobada de expertos militares que ni han ido a la mili.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

A Siberia por leña:


----------



## Clavisto (12 Ago 2022)

Dejó la tragaperras y salió a la puerta del bar ya para despedirse. Yo estaba fumando y volvió a comentar algo del tabaco. Él lo dejó hace unos años, más que nada porque no podía controlarlo y empezaba a pasarle factura debido al sobrepeso. Y no es que esté gordo, o no al menos en el sentido fláccido del término. Es un tío fuerte, siempre lo ha sido, con un trabajo muy físico, algo que no ha hecho sino acrecentar su fortaleza natural. 

Y así estábamos, él sin muchas ganas de irse a casa, cuando vimos venir a una mujer de unos treintaitantos años por el paso de cebra. La escotada camiseta le marcaba todo el abundante pecho; de cara vulgar, seria, con gafas de sol, el pelo recogido en coleta, bajita y en pantalones cortos rellenos de carne tostada pasó ante nosotros sin mirarnos sabiendo que le mirábamos las tetas sudadas.

- Madre de Dios Bendito -dije. Y mi colega se rió. La otra siguió como si nada.

- Es la cuestión nutricia -volví a decir.
- ¿La qué? -preguntó él.
- La cuestión nutricia. Las tetas nos gustan tanto porque nos recuerda a cuando mamábamos la leche de los ricos pechos de nuestras santas madres -Y se deshuevó.
- ¡Joder, Kufisto! ¡Me voy! ¡Adiós! ¡Jajaja!...

Se fue. En casa le esperaban una esposa y su hijo para comer. Buenas tetas también las de su mujer. Aunque la pobrecilla ya va estando ajada.

La última vez que la vi fue hace algo menos de un mes. Era una mañana de lunes, mi día de descanso. Yo salía del piso para el paseo hasta los molinos y ella se dirigía a hacer la compra en el super adyacente. No viven lejos, a unos cinco minutos andando. Charlamos un rato, lo típico, y nos despedimos. La noté cansada aún detrás de su demasiado serena sonrisa, con la característica pesadez de quien está medicado en la mirada. Creo que ella se dio cuenta. Me dolió que se diera cuenta.

Cuando la conocí hará ya cerca de veinte años estaba saliendo con quien luego sería su esposo, mi amigo, el chaval que conozco de toda la vida. No era de aquí, es madrileña, pero viendo que el asunto iba en serio y deseando dejar lo más lejos posible una muy mala relación se decidió a dar el paso y por mediación de su novio encontró trabajo en lo suyo, es decir, de camarera, que así fue como se conocieron. 

Lo de la traumática relación anterior, por supuesto, no fue algo que ella me contara, a pesar de la buenísima relación que tuvimos. Ella salía tarde de trabajar y antes de irse a casa venía al bar con una compañera y se tomaban algo para relajarse. Y antes de censurar nada os diré que no os podéis imaginar lo duro que es trabajar en un restaurante de éxito. Eso hay que vivirlo. O al menos verlo con ojos comprensivos. Y de todas formas su por entonces novio sabía que estaba en mi bar y que más o menos podía dormir tranquilo antes de darse el madrugón, algo que, claro, acabó por no ser así. Él sí conocía su historia, sabía de donde venía, el trabajo que tenía y a fin de cuentas lo había dejado todo por él. Eso merece un cierto margen de confianza. 

Muchas noches nos íbamos del bar a las dos, o a las tres o a las cuatro de la madrugada. Nunca solos, por supuesto. Siempre estaba su compañera y algún cliente amigo mío. Charlábamos, jugábamos por parejas a los dardos, bebíamos...en fin. No llegó a pasar nada. Ella tenía novio, yo tenía novia, y todos nos llevábamos tan bien como para salir juntos por ahí o incluso juntarnos a cenar en las respectivas casas.

Durante aquellas charlas de madrugada pronto me quedó claro que ella tenía un pasado muy distinto al de su novio, pues no hay cosa como dar con un adicto a algo para soltar la lengua con la ayuda de una de tus adicciones. 

Lo había probado todo; y se jactaba, nos jactábamos, con esa especie de estúpido orgullo propio de quien ya siente que está dejando de ser joven. De su tormentosa relación jamás me habló, eso fue algo que me contó mi novia. El típico prenda, el chulo de barrio bajo madrileño que sólo tiene que dar una palmada para que otra le coma la polla. Y ella aceptaba cualquier cosa con tal de que eso no pasara. 

Y llegó el día, claro. 

Recuerdo que era fin de semana en el bar. Supongo que estaba de vacaciones. Estaban con otra pareja, también de la cuadrilla de entonces, ella más mala que el vinagre caducado, una malmetedora del copón algo mayor que nosotros que se escudaba en su "sinceridad" para decir las mayores barbaridades que puedan imaginarse; una puta bruja, vamos. Y mi amiga, entre el pedo que llevaba y lo que fuera que le dijera la otra agarró una que se montó un escándalo en la calle. Todavía recuerdo la cara de susto de su novio, mi amigo, al pedirme que la ayudara a calmarla, cosa que medio logramos aún al precio de que ella le espetara palabras que prefiero no recordar. Fue muy doloroso ver a un tío tan grande y fuerte como mi amigo, tan sencillo y simple, al borde de las lágrimas. 

Pero ahora hablemos de él, que también tiene su pasado.

Nacido en el barrio donde me crié y el menor de tres hermanos recuerdo verle entre nosotros antes de mandarle a cagar por pequeño; y esto es algo que deja huella en un niño. Luego, con la adolescencia, todo se disolvió y por primera vez en la vida todos nos perdimos de vista. 

Años después, ya medio hombrecitos, supe que estaba saliendo con la hija de un hostelero del pueblo, un tío muy querido por toda la juventud golfa de aquellos años. La chica era un bombón, tenía un par de admirables tetas, pero la cosa fue que ella entró a la Universidad y el tiempo y la distancia hicieron el resto con gran dolor por parte de mi futuro amigo. Tanto que no me extrañaría saber que cayó en la depresión, pues su mirada es de uno que la ha atravesado. Y todo para que al final ella dejara la carrera y volviera al pueblo para trabajar en lo de su padre. Así es la vida.

Pero estas dos almas heridas de las que escribo se encontraron por casualidad y al final se casaron. Porque se casaron. Y nada más acabar la ceremonia, antes de irse al convite, vinieron al bar, nos abrazamos y se tomaron unas cervezas con parte de la invitados.

Dos o tres años más tarde, ¿quizá cuatro o cinco?, quien puede recordarlo ya, tuvieron un hijo. Había problemas, me decía él. Al final lo consiguieron. Pero no salió del todo bien.

El chaval, ya tiene once años, está dentro de lo que se dice "espectro autista" El chico viene con su padre los fines de semana, rara vez todos juntos, y su padre le dice que me dé las gracias por la bolsa de patatas fritas y el chico levanta la vista del teléfono y me da las gracias. El cuerpo es de su padre (está enorme para la edad) pero la cara es toda de la madre: los mismos grandes ojos oscuros, el pelo negro azabache, la prudente nariz, la cabeza ovalada, la fina piel.

El chico juega con el teléfono mientras nosotros hablamos de cualquier cosa. 


- Dile adiós a Kufisto, Carlos.
- Adiós, Kufisto.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cortesía de cosmonauta ruso desde la ISS Oleg Artemyev. Dice claramente _"España"_




Qué precioso planeta que tenemos !!  ... no sé si nos lo merecemos.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Disculpa que ha enviado *Amnistía Internacional Canadá* a todos sus miembros. 






Traduccion:

1-800-AMNISTÍA (1-800-266-3789)
AMNISTÍA
INTERNACIONAL
Quédate
www.amnistía.ca
Respuesta al comunicado de prensa de Amnistía Internacional del 4 de agosto de 2022
11 de agosto de 2022

Estimado ...

La Sección Canadiense de Amnistía Internacional (de habla inglesa) reconoce y lamenta profundamente el dolor, la ira y la decepción causados a nuestros colegas ucranianos, a la comunidad ucraniana en general, a los miembros y a los simpatizantes de todo Canadá tras el comunicado de prensa del 4 de agosto sobre la investigación realizada sobre los ataques rusos entre abril y julio de 2022.

En cada situación de conflicto, el enfoque principal de Amnistía es la protección de los derechos humanos y de los civiles, en particular de los más vulnerables y en riesgo. Aunque esa era la intención de la investigación y del comunicado de prensa ampliado, Amnistía Internacional fracasó en varios frentes. 

Lamentamos el contexto y el análisis legal insuficientes, particularmente dada la naturaleza de la agresión de Rusia. Estos hallazgos no fueron comunicados con la sensibilidad, responsabilidad y precisión requeridas y esperadas de Amnistía. Reconocemos la magnitud y el impacto de estas fallas de una institución de nuestra estatura, particularmente en tiempos de conflicto. 

La forma en que el Secretariado Internacional condujo este trabajo, se comprometió con las secciones internamente, y comunicó públicamente estos hallazgos resultó en la creación del efecto contrario y desafió nuestra principio fundamental de imparcialidad. También lamentamos la posterior comunicación del Secretariado Internacional y respuesta a la crítica pública y legal. 

Condenamos la instrumentalización de Rusia del comunicado de prensa para justificar su agresión ilegal. Desde el comienzo de la invasión en febrero, Amnistía Internacional ha condenado y continúa condenando categóricamente la invasión rusa de Ucrania como un acto de agresión injustificado y una grave violación del derecho internacional. 

Nuestro compromiso de investigar la agresión y los crímenes de guerra del ejército ruso contra el pueblo ucraniano se refleja en la extensa investigación realizada desde el comienzo de la invasión en febrero. Amnistía ha documentado crímenes de guerra cometidos por las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania en casi dos docenas de publicaciones que van desde comunicados de prensa hasta un informe de 72 páginas. 

Como sección firmemente comprometida con un enfoque equitativo y descolonizado de los derechos humanos, lamentamos profundamente la deficiencia en la colaboración entre nuestro Secretariado Internacional y nuestros colegas de Al Ucrania, que resultó en la renuncia del director de Amnistía Ucrania. 

Un enfoque decolonial comienza con el principio de no hacer daño y centrando a aquellos con los que tenemos el privilegio de trabajar, particularmente cuando son los más afectados y cuando nos dicen que están en peligro. La forma en que trabajamos es tan importante como en qué trabajamos y, en este caso, nuestras formas de trabajar desde una perspectiva informada por la equidad se quedaron inaceptablemente cortas. 

Hace varios años, Amnistía Internacional se descentralizó a propósito para escuchar mejor, responder y dejarse guiar por las voces de los defensores de los derechos humanos en primera línea. Desafortunadamente, este comunicado de prensa se basó en formas obsoletas de trabajo que centralizan el conocimiento y la toma de decisiones, al tiempo que colocan la experiencia y la comprensión locales en los márgenes. Hemos hecho esto con un riesgo considerable para nuestros colegas y titulares de derechos en Ucrania. Hacernos responsables requiere una revisión integral e independiente de los aprendizajes internos y hacer el trabajo duro.

Hacernos responsables requiere una revisión integral e independiente de los procesos internos que nos trajeron a este lugar, pasos decididos para actuar sobre esos aprendizajes y hacer el trabajo duro para reconstruir la confianza de nuestros colegas, socios, miembros, donantes y simpatizantes.

Estamos comprometidos activamente con nuestro Secretariado Internacional para garantizar que el conocimiento y la experiencia locales guíen nuestro trabajo futuro y continuaremos abogando por el principio de "nada para nosotros sin nosotros" en la defensa de los derechos humanos.

Actualmente se están llevando a cabo debates importantes, incluidos planes para una revisión interna exhaustiva, y la Sección Canadiense de Amnistía Internacional (de habla inglesa) se compromete a garantizar que conduzcan a cambios significativos y más equitativos en la forma en que Amnistía Internacional trabaja a nivel mundial. 

Expresamos nuestra solidaridad con nuestros colegas de Amnistía Ucrania, defensores de los derechos humanos y civiles que siguen en grave peligro en Ucrania. 

Sinceramente,
Ketty Nivyabandi, Secretaria General
Mohamed Huque, Presidente del Directorio


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

La OTAN estudia cerrar los países bálticos para la Armada rusa Estonia y Finlandia discutieron planes de misiles que cerrarían el Mar Báltico a Rusia, dice Tallin


----------



## Mort Cinder (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Harman ...
> Mola mucho leer la información que pones, pero cosas como esta te las puedes ahorrar. Son de mal gusto, celebrar la muerte de soldados sean del bando que sea es de mal gusto y para nosotros es desagradable. No te pongas al nivel de los foreros que todos sabemos ...



Lo subrayo


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Harman ...
> Mola mucho leer la información que pones, pero cosas como esta te las puedes ahorrar. Son de mal gusto, celebrar la muerte de soldados sean del bando que sea es de mal gusto y para nosotros es desagradable. No te pongas al nivel de los foreros que todos sabemos ...



Está informando de la caida de un oficial del ejército nazi ucraniano, no veo el mal gusto por ninguna parte, la rata @rejon se pasa el dia regodeandose de las supuestas pérdidas rusas y usted no dice ni pio.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Alrededor de las otras bases de Crimea han aparecido estos pósters. Hay movimiento partisano también allí, parece ser.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Un potente ataque alcanza un objetivo en la zona ocupada de Kramatorsk, el humo se extiende sobre el objetivo
Los lugareños escriben que las AFU tienen su base en la zona









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Está informando de la caida de un oficial del ejército nazi ucraniano, no veo el mal gusto por ninguna parte, la rata @rejon se pasa el dia regodeandose de las supuestas pérdidas rusas y usted no dice ni pio.



Si que lo digo ... No recuerdo exactamente si se lo ha dicho a el personalmente pero si a alguno de esa calaña les he recordado que esto es una guerra de verdad y son gente que muere de verdad.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

El Día del Ejército del Aire no estuvo exento de una victoria aérea. Un avión de ataque ucraniano Su-25 fue derribado cerca de Sloviansk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si que lo digo ... No recuerdo exactamente si se lo ha dicho a el personalmente pero si a alguno de esa calaña les he recordado que esto es una guerra de verdad y son gente que muere de verdad.



Cierto, muere gente de verdad...y nazis.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia: Estamos negociando con Finlandia la creación de un sistema común de defensa antimisiles para cerrar el Golfo de Finlandia a los buques rusos, el Mar Báltico se convertirá en un mar interior de la OTAN.*
> Los mosquitos se alían contra el elefante.
> Anteriormente, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Letonia, Rinkevics, dijo que "el Mar Báltico se está convirtiendo en un mar de la OTAN" debido a los planes de Suecia y Finlandia de unirse a la alianza.
> 
> ...



Me suena a casus beli, pero oye que los cagarros de palomo cojo inventados no les queda mucho como invento anglostanico y supongo que se cagan en el convento


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

Zelensky y la Rada Suprema reciben amenazas de los combatientes del frente ucraniano

El estado de ánimo de los insurgentes es comprensible: todos saben que el fin está cerca y no quieren morir tan rápido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Me suena a casus beli, pero oye que los cagarros de palomo cojo inventados no les queda mucho como invento anglostanico y supongo que se cagan en el convento



En lenguaje pentagonal, se llama "crear un Pearl Harbour".


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Condenamos la instrumentalización de Rusia del comunicado de prensa para justificar su agresión ilegal. .....AI*

Hola rata ZHU...putiniana.


----------



## Harman (12 Ago 2022)

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa, Oleksiy Danilov, quiere controlar a todos los ucranianos, sin excepción, por su posible cooperación con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no me gustan son los nacionalistas españoles, cuando un término o concepto es apropiado por un partido o mafia, queda contaminado. ¿o acaso la "contaminación" era solo para los vascos? La inmensa mayoria de los emigrados vascos lo fueron por la reconversión, pero supongo que desde Hispanistán eso no se entienda o no convenga asumirlo.



Los nacionalismos se acaban fanatizando muchas veces.... y es una forma facil de manipular jugando con la emocionalidad de la gente. Lo vemos ahora con los gobiernos rusos y ucranianos tirando de bandera.... El nacionalismo español pues más de lo mismo. Lo que me sorprende de mucha gente de izquierdas es la condescendencia con los nacionalismos burgueses periféricos. ¿Pq es mejor el nacionalismo catalan o vasco? En Catalunya o euskadi hay gente tan fanalizada por los trapos como en cualquier otro sitio y, en cambio, parece que este nacionalismo tiene patente de corso.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Los nacionalismos se acaban fanatizando muchas veces.... y es una forma facil de manipular jugando con la emocionalidad de la gente. Lo vemos ahora con los gobiernos rusos y ucranianos tirando de bandera.... El nacionalismo español pues más de lo mismo. Lo que me sorprende de mucha gente de izquierdas es la condescendencia con los nacionalismos burgueses periféricos. ¿Pq es mejor el nacionalismo catalan o vasco? En Catalunya o euskadi hay gente tan fanalizada por los trapos como en cualquier otro sitio y, en cambio, parece que este nacionalismo tiene patente de corso.



5.000 torturados en el Pais Vasco, ¿se sorprende ahora?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.



Y muchos de esos golpistas eran catalanes y vascos... pero parece que conviene olvidarlo...

Se destruyo de nuevo la oportunidad de una revolución con la mierda de las banderas


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 5.000 torturados en el Pais Vasco, ¿se sorprende ahora?



Y en Francia no ha habido represion con sus periferias?

Vamos a dejar el rollo nacionalismo.... el nacionalismo (y no la religion) es el verdadero opio del pueblo


----------



## ZARGON (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Interesante hilo de twitter sobre como sabotear las vías de tren, incluyendo vídeos de experimentación realizada en la 2ª GM.


----------



## Praktica (12 Ago 2022)

*El batallón de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con toda su fuerza abandonó las líneas del frente y desertó a la retaguardia.*
Hoy, 13: 45


https://es.topwar.ru/200212-batalon-vsu-v-polnom-sostave-pokinul-peredovye-pozicii-i-dezertiroval-v-tyl.html



Las unidades del grupo ucraniano que mantienen la defensa en el Donbass están sufriendo *enormes pérdidas*. La ofensiva en curso de las fuerzas aliadas, el trabajo de artillería casi las 24oras, aviación y las fuerzas de misiles derrotan a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, literalmente eliminando unidades enteras.

La defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora se basa en los* restos de unidades de personal, nacionalistas y fortificaciones preparadas de antemano, que son atacadas continuamente por la artillería rusa, triturando posiciones gradualmente*. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo grandes pérdidas, según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que defiende en el área de *Soledar, ya ha perdido a más de 2 mil efectivos*. El comando se vio obligado a sacarlo de sus posiciones y llevarlo a la retaguardia para su reorganización.

Se notan numerosos casos de *deserción*, con toda honestidad, el batallón 23 de la brigada de infantería motorizada 56 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonó sus posiciones con toda su fuerza y partió hacia la retaguardia. Según los informes, corrieron en algún lugar en dirección a Dnepropetrovsk, pero deberían haber ido en dirección a Donetsk, doblando оружие y levantando las manos. La *artillería aliada está esparciendo muy activamente folletos con las reglas de rendición*, de lo contrario serán acusados de deserción y serán enviados de regreso, solo bajo la supervisión de los batallones nacionales.

Ahora a las causas que causaron tales pérdidas y *deserción*, i.e. a ataques de artillería, aviación y sistemas de misiles. Durante el último día, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales lanzaron una serie de ataques contra los lugares de despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Hasta 100 (cien) militantes de la brigada mecanizada 28 fueron destruidos por un ataque con misiles de alta precisión en la región de Novogrigorievka de la región de Nikolaev.

En el área de Maryinka, como resultado de ataques concentrados, el 50% del personal del 3er batallón de la brigada 66 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado, y en el área de Zaitsevo, se cubrió el bastión de la brigada 58, las pérdidas ascendieron a más de 40 personas. Durante el día, la artillería y la aviación destruyeron un depósito de combustible en el área de Kurakhovo, seis depósitos de municiones en el área de Chasov Yar, la aviación cubrió una estación de contrabatería AN / MPQ-64 de fabricación estadounidense.

Como parte de la lucha contra la batería, se suprimieron cuatro pelotones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, se alcanzaron cañones autopropulsados Akatsiya de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y obuses D-30. Los artilleros antiaéreos derribaron cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos e interceptaron dos cohetes HIMARS MLRS.


----------



## Nico (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se agradece. Tu estas *muy por encima* de otros que pululan por aquí.




El camarada @Harman *mide 1,62*. No está por encima de casi nadie.  Hay dos juegos en Disney donde no lo dejaron subir porque no daba con la altura.













Hola Harman !, espero no te ofenda el chiste.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El circo de la central tiene que ver con que la van a desconectar del sistema electrico Ucraniano ... Casi nada, el 25 % de la electricidad que se usa. El bombardeo es una especie de chantaje para que se imponga una especie de zona neutral y pase a ser gestionada por la neutral ""OIEA"" y por supuesto siga abasteciendo a Ucrania. No va a colar ...



Pa eso se apaga y se decomisa y aquí Dios y después gloria. Y al que no tenga luz que se joda


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ago 2022)

Hay que cruzar la primera columna (gas almacenado) con la tercera (gas consumido anual, creo que el dato es de 2020).

Por ejemplo, Alemania tiene almacenado ahora mismo gas para 1/5 de un año, quitando que el consumo es dinámico. 

Solamente Letonia tiene más capacidad de almacenaje que gas consume en 12 meses.

Vamos, que realmente no dice tanto que X país tenga Y% de capacidad almacenada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Por Dios, como se atreve, está contradiciendo usted todos los mantras que la propaganda occidental lleva inoculando en las masas durante al menos los últimos 40 años.
> 
> ¿Está diciendo usted que los alemanes de este, llamados condescendientemente 'ossies' por la propaganda occidental, son mayormente pro rusos?.



No lo son, otra cosa diferente es que los pringaillos, los que no quieren dar palo al agua..."echen de menos a la RDA", pero eso no es ser precisamente "pro ruso"...xDDDD


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ago 2022)

Tres explosiones cerca de la central nucelar, sin sirenas. Pinzas.


----------



## Mort Cinder (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Está informando de la caida de un oficial del ejército nazi ucraniano, no veo el mal gusto por ninguna parte, la rata @rejon se pasa el dia regodeandose de las supuestas pérdidas rusas y usted no dice ni pio.



La diferencia entre Rejon y Harman estriba en que al Rejon se le ignora, mientras que al Harman se le suele leer.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> La diferencia entre Rejon y Harman estriba en que al Rejon se le ignora, mientras que al Harman se le suele leer.



   A ver tontorron ,seria un honor para mi que tu y toda la basura putiniana me ignoreis...no me caerá esa breva...pero no vá a ser posible...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 5.000 torturados en el Pais Vasco, ¿se sorprende ahora?



Lo dices por la gente que fue asesinada, secuestradas, extorsionada,amenazada, golpeada...?
Ellos y sus familias por identificarse con España o algún partido, organización estatal.
Cuenta como tortura que maten a tu padre y en el instituto a la hija los batasunos le hagan chistes del cadáver de su padre?


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Se enviarán más MLRS y M31A1 a Ucrania para defenderse de Rusia. Pueden disparar hasta 50 millas de distancia. Gran Bretaña muestra abiertamente su oposición a la guerra y su apoyo a Ucrania, y ha realizado ejercicios para las tropas ucranianas. 

También informan que ya están en fase avanzada el entrenamiento de los 10000 soldados ucros y pronto volverán a casa .


----------



## mandacjnes (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ese 20% de diferencia, es lo que hará que Alemania se quede sin gas en enero o en marzo.
> Fíjate si hay diferencia entre no ducharte con agua caliente en Berlin en enero a -2 grados, o a 10.



Yo tenia familia en el norte de Francia, y dejaban la caldera en marcha cuando venian a España por navidades para que no se congelaran las tuberias de agua.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Ago 2022)

Es una mera opinión pero creo que todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass esta a punto de derrumbarse. Se llevaron los sistemas antibateria al frente sur para la famosa contraofensiva, los han devuelto al frente de Donbass, supongo que perdiendo varios por el camino.

Aunque en el mapa ucraniano no se vean grandes avances se estan masacrando todas las posiciones ucranianas dia si, dia tambien, no hay tropas frescas y los soldados ucranianos se ven impotentes ante la artilleria rusa, atrincherados y aguantando pero para evitar el colapso necesitarian tropas nuevas y preparadas y no se ven.

Otro dia como los de la última quincena.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Lo dices por la gente que fue asesinada, secuestradas, extorsionada,amenazada, golpeada...?
> Ellos y sus familias por identificarse con España o algún partido, organización estatal.
> Cuenta como tortura que maten a tu padre y en el instituto a la hija los batasunos le hagan chistes del cadáver de su padre?



Al chino de MIELDA,ni caso.... aparte de proetarra es putiniano...a ver quien dá mas.......


----------



## kelden (12 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo son, *otra cosa diferente es que los pringaillos, los que no quieren dar palo al agua.*.."echen de menos a la RDA", pero eso no es ser precisamente "pro ruso"...xDDDD




Como este?:


----------



## Adriano II (12 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> El nacionalismo español pues más de lo mismo. Lo que me sorprende de mucha gente de izquierdas es la condescendencia con los nacionalismos burgueses periférico



Acción y reacción 

Ya lo explicó Newton hace muchos siglos

Como odio a Franco y lo que representa (extrema derecha y nacionalismo rancio español basado en Castilla) simpatizo o por lo menos no me parece mal todo lo que esté en el otro extremo (extrema izquierda e independentismo)

Es un hecho objetivo más allá de las opiniones de cada uno por eso no se puede entender lo que ha pasado en España desde la transición (y mucho menos Euskadi y Cataluña) sin tener ese concepto claro (acción - reacción)


----------



## kelden (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es una mera opinión pero creo que todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass esta a punto de derrumbarse. Se llevaron los sistemas antibateria al frente sur para la famosa contraofensiva, los han devuelto al frente de Donbass, supongo que perdiendo varios por el camino.
> 
> Aunque en el mapa ucraniano no se vean grandes avances se estan masacrando todas las posiciones ucranianas dia si, dia tambien, no hay tropas frescas y los soldados ucranianos se ven impotentes ante la artilleria rusa, atrincherados y aguantando pero para evitar el colapso necesitarian tropas nuevas y preparadas y no se ven.
> 
> ...



Lo de los ucros es como echar rocas a la cinta transportadora que las lleva al molino ....   Ahi van echando gente y gente y los otros muele que muele .....


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Vietnam y otros de la guerra fría, fue una guerra de superpotencias por el dominio mundial.

Afganistán una venganza por lo del 11m, USA no permite ataques en su territorio sin respuesta.


----------



## alfonbass (12 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como este?:



Los "ricos" son los más interesados en que "sistemas de izquierda, ""funcionen"


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

La reacción de un grupo de ucranianos a las declaraciones de ayer de Revilla: 



Los ucranianos acogidos en Cantabria, "muy dolidos" con Revilla por decir que Ucrania debería rendirse al no poder ganar a Rusia


----------



## Adriano II (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es una mera opinión pero creo que todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass esta a punto de derrumbarse. Se llevaron los sistemas antibateria al frente sur para la famosa contraofensiva, los han devuelto al frente de Donbass, supongo que perdiendo varios por el camino.
> 
> Aunque en el mapa ucraniano no se vean grandes avances se estan masacrando todas las posiciones ucranianas dia si, dia tambien, no hay tropas frescas y los soldados ucranianos se ven impotentes ante la artilleria rusa, atrincherados y aguantando pero para evitar el colapso necesitarian tropas nuevas y preparadas y no se ven.
> 
> ...



Volvemos a lo de siempre

Modo de pensar ruso :

Para que quieres que colapse el frente si estás en el mejor campo de batalla que puedes elegir

1/ Población pro-rusa favorable a tí (nada de partisanos - resistencia y cosas así) y hostil al enemigo (cada civil es un espía tuyo)
2/ Cerca de Rusia --> Líneas de suministro cortas, operar aviación desde aeródromos en Rusia. etc
3/ El enemigo al revés, lo que le entra por Polonia lo tiene que mover más de 1.000 kms para llegar al frente

Que sigan mandando su ejército para que se lo vayas destrozando poco a poco ...

Es lo que siempre se pretende, aniquilar al ejército enemigo lo más cerca posible de tus fronteras para luego entrar hasta la cocina sin resistencia


----------



## Praktica (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es una mera opinión pero creo que todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass esta a punto de derrumbarse. Se llevaron los sistemas antibateria al frente sur para la famosa contraofensiva, los han devuelto al frente de Donbass, supongo que perdiendo varios por el camino.
> 
> Aunque en el mapa ucraniano no se vean grandes avances se estan masacrando todas las posiciones ucranianas dia si, dia tambien, no hay tropas frescas y los soldados ucranianos se ven impotentes ante la artilleria rusa, atrincherados y aguantando pero para evitar el colapso necesitarian tropas nuevas y preparadas y no se ven.
> 
> ...



total de acuerdo
entre deserciones, gente obligada a punta de bayoneta y sobre todo artilleria eso no lo resiste ni el tato
y los hdlgp de las bayonetas los primeros en correr: bien saben que es mejor metralla q paredon
o salir corriendo


----------



## ignorante (12 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Si es verdad que ha dicho eso, que lo dudo, es más gilipollas de lo que parece.
> 
> Estaría reconociendo que son ellos los que atacan la Central.
> Estaría diciendo que es capaz de montar un desastre nuclear aunque deje su país y joda a media Europa.
> ...



Este tío es el auténtico criminal de guerra. No tuvo pelotas para quitar las armas a los ultranacionalistas (encima los introdujo formalmente en el ejército del país, e hizo todo lo que pedían, contrario a lo que votó la gente en las elecciones); terminó llevando al país al borde de la guerra con Rusia por la misma razón, y cuando finalmente llegó la guerra que parece que no se la esperaba (poca intuición tenía) tampoco ha tenido pelotas para enfrentarse a EEUU cuando éste le desautorizó para negociar una paz (ya con concesiones) con Rusia.

Y ahora no tiene pelotas para dar marcha atrás. Probablemente ni sabe a dónde está huyendo hacia adelante. Sólo está matando a miles de conciudadanos, muchos enviados a la guerra por las malas sin experiencia ni motivación (otro motivo más para que las tropas no rindan), arruinando la economía del país de por décadas, y escribiendo un capítulo de la historia para olvidar.

Zelensky decía 10 días después de empezar la guerra: “_Hoy, mi vida es hermosa. Creo que me quieren. Siento que éste es el significado más importante de mi vida: ser querido. Sentir que no sólo respiras, caminas y comes algo. Estás viviendo_“. Pobre imbécil, los libros de historia los van a escribir el 85% de habitantes del planeta que NO viven en EEUU, Europa occidental, Australia, Nueva Zelanda ni Japón. Y los van a escribir ellos, porque ya tienen el 50% de la economía y SOBERANÍA, y no la prensa hipócrita occidental que día tras día añade más y más contradicciones que ni dios la cree ya en occidente. Y en esos libros, ese mequetrefe será un mero cobarde y un estratega nulo. Un genocida sobrevenido, por cobarde e incompetente.

No me cansaré de recordar este artículo, de un diario OCCIDENTAL y un periodista y político de CENTRODERECHA, abriendo los ojos en medio de la manipulación y censura mediáticas a toda población engañada:









Ucrania, Zelensky y la dignidad del periodismo


El ejemplo de Guy Matten, una vez más




abcblogs.abc.es


----------



## JAGGER (12 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Me parece que has sido uno de los que han dicho que "_los rusos atacaron la central_" (tendría que fijarme en tus post) y en realidad SON LOS UCRANIANOS quienes la atacan !!



De quién es la central?


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Cambio de teatro de operaciones,, parece que ukrania lleva iniciativa en donde se pegaran los tiros a partir de ahora. 


Las fuerzas rusas están moviendo varios trenes de artillería autopropulsada 2S19 Msta a través del puente de Crimea.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De quién es la central?



Ahi le has dado.....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tres explosiones cerca de la central nucelar, sin sirenas. Pinzas.



Pim Pam Pum

Toma Lacasitos


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Usando los drones, las bajas rusas y de las Republicas, se han reducido al mínimo


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ago 2022)

mandacjnes dijo:


> Yo tenia familia en el norte de Francia, y dejaban la caldera en marcha cuando venian a España por navidades para que no se congelaran las tuberias de agua.



En Moscu en agosto, siempre se corta el agua caliente una semana, para comprobar que todo está ok de cara al invierno


----------



## ignorante (12 Ago 2022)

¿Encuestas? Dejémoslo en propaganda falsa occidental/Kiev. En las zonas "rebeldes" ocupadas por Rusia viven más del 9% de los Ucranianos... y de esos, dudo que alguno apruebe la labor de Zelensky...


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

El jefe del servicio de guerra electrónica, el teniente coronel Vyacheslav Proskuryakov, dio un "paso de buena voluntad": oficialmente desnazificado y desmilitarizado.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La reacción de un grupo de ucranianos a las declaraciones de ayer de Revilla:
> 
> 
> 
> Los ucranianos acogidos en Cantabria, "muy dolidos" con Revilla por decir que Ucrania debería rendirse al no poder ganar a Rusia



Encima de acogidos insolentes.

Y yo quiero que mi región acoja buena gente que se encuentra necesitada y oprimida en vez de acoger nazis insolentes, que tratan de imponerse a los lugareños como si fueran conquistadores en vez de acogidos por caridad.

Y estoy muy dolido porque no es así.

En Irlanda nuestros parientes celtas saben bien como tratar a esta escoria.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

La planta "Stirol" en la ocupada Horlivka está en llamas.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Solo los niños, los borrachos, los locos y esta pedorra, dicen la verdad:


----------



## dabuti (12 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cositas:

En Alemania 19 grados máximo la calefa.









Medidas de ahorro energético en Alemania: límite a la calefacción en los 19 grados y apagado de edificios por la noche


Los hospitales e instalaciones de uso social estarán recogidos como excepciones a la norma




luhnoticias.es


----------



## ignorante (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia ha cometido casi 500 crímenes contra el patrimonio cultural de Ucrania.*
> *Ucrania* ha registrado un total de 464 episodios considerados crímenes de *guerra* cometidos por los rusos contra sitios del patrimonio cultural e instituciones del país desde que se inició la invasión el pasado 24 de febrero.
> 
> "Hasta el 10 de agosto de 2022, el Ministerio de Cultura y Política de Información registró 464 episodios considerados crímenes de guerra rusos contra el patrimonio cultural ucraniano", informó este viernes el titular de este ministerio, Oleksandr Tkachenko.
> ...



Supongo que se referirán a las estatuas de Bandera y nazis similares. Aunque 500 aún me parecen demasiadas, en las zonas prorrusas no creo que hubiere tantas...


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Encima de acogidos insolentes.
> 
> Y yo quiero que mi región acoja buena gente que se encuentra necesitada y oprimida en vez de acoger nazis insolentes, que tratan de imponerse a los lugareños como si fueran conquistadores en vez de acogidos por caridad.
> 
> ...



Insolentes e indignas son las palabras del gilipollas de Revilla


----------



## NPI (12 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Perfiles de los PROUCROPITECOS del estercolero azul


> Lenguadeplata
> @BornintheMed
> 
> El Padre de Brian
> ...


----------



## dabuti (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo los niños, los borrachos, los locos y esta pedorra, dicen la verdad:



¿Deberíamos haber ejecutado a todos los alemanes al acabar la WWII y obviar el Juicio de Nuremberg?

Debate interesante.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Deberíamos haber ejecutado a todos los alemanes al acabar la WWII y obviar el Juicio de Nuremberg?
> 
> Debate interesante.



Esta upaollas revela un detalle capital, el plan de la UE es derrocar a Putin, las sanciones van en ese sentido, es decir, hasta que "alguien" no lo derroque, los uropedos a tragar mierda, oh, perdon, a solidarizarse, es que soy refractario a la pedagogia.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que para el papelón que están haciendo los rusos en guerra electrónica no creo que se note mucho su baja.


----------



## JAGGER (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El jefe del servicio de guerra electrónica, el teniente coronel Vyacheslav Proskuryakov, dio un "paso de buena voluntad": oficialmente desnazificado y desmilitarizado.



Creo que el primero de los generales en caer era el N° 1 de guerra electrónica. Bueno digamos que no descollan en esa disciplina.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos se han cargado a Yuriy Krikulenko. Uno de los traidores que apoyó la invasión rusa de Donetsk en 2014. 

Предатель уничтожен: в Горловке ВСУ ликвидировали Юрия Крикуленко


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La planta "Stirol" en la ocupada Horlivka está en llamas.



te lo pongo más completo, puto desinformador








Ukrainian forces target Stirol chemical plant in Gorlovka, blaze reported


Donetsk, Aug 12 — DAN. Ukrainian militants shelled the territory of the Stirol chemical plant in Gorlovka this afternoon, the mayor of the city Ivan




dan-news.info


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Se vienen cositas:
> 
> En Alemania 19 grados máximo la calefa.
> 
> ...



No hay que ver la cara de Scholz para darse cuenta de que muchas luches no es que tenga. Ah, 19 grados dentro una casa en invierno es bordear la zona de confort, casi por debajo.


----------



## Argentium (12 Ago 2022)

China advierte de que un accidente en Zaporiyia ''podría ser más grave que Fukushima''


El representante chino ante la ONU, Zhang Jun, ha advertido este jueves ante el Consejo de Seguridad de que un accidente en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia podría ser más grave que el accidente nuclear que tuvo lugar en Fukushima en 2011.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ignorante (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vietnam y otros de la guerra fría, fue una guerra de superpotencias por el dominio mundial.
> 
> Afganistán una venganza por lo del 11m, USA no permite ataques en su territorio sin respuesta.



Lo malo es que hay muchos por ahí (incluído Francesco Cossiga, quien fuera presidente y primer ministro de Italia durante muchos años) que opinan que el 11S fue un autoatentado (bandera falsa) de EEUU, usado para justificar ataques en otras naciones que no han roto un plato (algo así como el acorazado Maine en la bahía de la Habana en 1898).

Dos aviones chocan sobre *dos* edificios y se caen *tres* edificios, de arriba a abajo (¿recuerdan los vídeos de las demoliciones controladas?); los dos primeros edificios en pocos minutos. La torre Windsor de Madrid se quemó de cabo a rabo (dicen que para "reciclar" unos _papeles_ de BBVA, salió poco ecológico el tema) sin derrumbarse...






Ex jefe de estado italiano afirma que el 11S fue obra de los servicios secretos – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> te lo pongo más completo, puto desinformador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puta italiana de mierda.....que tienes mas mierda encima que el rabo una vaca...cochina.......


----------



## apocalippsis (12 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Harman ...
> Mola mucho leer la información que pones, pero cosas como esta te las puedes ahorrar. Son de mal gusto, celebrar la muerte de soldados sean del bando que sea es de mal gusto y para nosotros es desagradable. No te pongas al nivel de los foreros que todos sabemos ...



Anda deja de meterte con el mensajero que tu aqui aportas una mierda, aqui se viene llorado subnormal que ponga lo que le salga de la polla.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No hay que ver la cara de Scholz para darse cuenta de que muchas luches no es que tenga. Ah, 19 grados dentro una casa en invierno es bordear la zona de confort, casi por debajo.


----------



## arriondas (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los mamarrachos de la Patrulla Osito y su propaganda digna de la Alemania de la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Pues si con esas pintas os están sodomizando a base de bien espera que usen los corticoles del corte inglés


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> España no metio un duro en el Sahara hasta 1956, luego con la declaracion de provincia española en 1958, se construyo la cinta transportadora de fosfatos hacia la costa, se hicieron carreteras, colegios, se construyeron casas, cuarteles, el aeropuerto, el parador nacional, se mejoraron las infraestructuras, se potencio el turismo, todo eso se lo llevo gratis unos años despues Marruecos.



Cierto. La provincialización fue el paso definitivo para la integración del Sáhara. Por desgracia llegó tarde. Y no olvidemos que implicó la concesión de la ciudadanía a los saharauis. 
Hoy en día el flamante parador, de bella factura andalusí, se llama "Hotel Parador", y han llenado los pasillos de fotos de la Marcha Verde.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es una mera opinión pero creo que todo el frente ucraniano del Donbass esta a punto de derrumbarse. Se llevaron los sistemas antibateria al frente sur para la famosa contraofensiva, los han devuelto al frente de Donbass, supongo que perdiendo varios por el camino.
> 
> Aunque en el mapa ucraniano no se vean grandes avances se estan masacrando todas las posiciones ucranianas dia si, dia tambien, no hay tropas frescas y los soldados ucranianos se ven impotentes ante la artilleria rusa, atrincherados y aguantando pero para evitar el colapso necesitarian tropas nuevas y preparadas y no se ven.
> 
> ...



Intuyo que la artillería replegada - el frente actual es mantequilla, y lo saben-
es para preparar la defensa numantina de Odesa. Ahí se quieren encastillar
para intentar aguantar muchos meses.


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La UE produce trigo y cebada de sobra para toda europa, es un poco deficitaria en produccion de maiz para piensos de animales y Doritos.



Este año en Cuenca se ha plantado mucho girasol.


----------



## NPI (12 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no cedas, no hay mal gusto ni celebración en poner fotos públicas
> 
> encima de todo lo que haces algunos quieren info a la carta porque sus sentimientos lo valen
> 
> edito. me refiero a fotos públicas decorosas, no como la foto que ha puesto hoy un marrano con bula para amenazar de muerte a diestro y siniestro



@pgas de esto que dices no se quejan


> edito. me refiero a fotos públicas decorosas, *no como la foto que ha puesto hoy un marrano con bula para amenazar de muerte a diestro y siniestro*



¡qué casualidad!


----------



## Sergei Mamani (12 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Encima de acogidos insolentes.
> 
> Y yo quiero que mi región acoja buena gente que se encuentra necesitada y oprimida en vez de acoger nazis insolentes, que tratan de imponerse a los lugareños como si fueran conquistadores en vez de acogidos por caridad.
> 
> ...



A ver a ver que los niggggazzz pandilleros no son unos caballeros precisamente

el problema de los ucranianos es que son unos brutos de cuidado y serán muy problemáticos en la Europa multicultural
bueno en realidad casi todos los eslavos son asi algo poquitin racistas


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Puta italiana de mierda.....que tienes mas mierda encima que el rabo una vaca...cochina.......



Comete esto, cuando lo desnazifiquen te lo pondré otra vez pero muerto y en el hoyo, jolagranputa
https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6826


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Comete esto, cuando lo desnazifiquen te lo pondré otra vez pero muerto y en el hoyo, jolagranputa
> https://"t".me/IrinaMar1004_Z/6826



Muerete y hazlo pronto rata de cloaca..... El mundo será un poquito mejor....HDLGP


----------



## Elimina (12 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Lo veo poco higiénico si vas descalzo.
Pero los quiero todos. El de Borrell, el de Antonio, el de Carapolla...


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

la OTAN está tratando de desgastar a Rusia ( Y a ellos mismos también, que esos son sus planes)
hasta el último ucro, de momento (después ya veremos) y Rusia se pone en modo trinchera movil 
y se limita a bombardear lo que le lanzan sin cesar. Así como mantener líneas lo más cortas posible,
mientras destruye lo que considera prescindible al oeste y le dificulta el envío de nuevas armas.
Y habrá sabotajes. El objetivo es minimizarlos hasta convertirlos en molestias. Rusia está tratando
con toda la fuerza imperial a la espera y presionando a sus caniches prescindibles, hasta que madure
Rusia o llegue el colapso generalizado en occidente. Veremos que es lo que llega antes..


----------



## la mano negra (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Usando los drones, las bajas rusas y de las Republicas, se han reducido al mínimo



Combinación de artillería y drones . Es algo demoledor por muy bien atrincherados que estén los defensores los acaban descubriendo y aniquilando. El Ejército Ruso está aniquilando al ucraniano de forma metódica y sistemática , arriesgando muy poco, minimizando las pérdidas y disparando las bajas en el bando contrario. Dombás está siendo una verdadera trituradora , una picadora de carne.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Combinación de artillería y drones . Es algo demoledor por muy bien atrincherados que estén los defensores los acaban descubriendo y aniquilando. El Ejército Ruso está aniquilando al ucraniano de forma metódica y sistemática , arriesgando muy poco, minimizando las pérdidas y disparando las bajas en el bando contrario. Dombás está siendo una verdadera trituradora , una picadora de carne.



Con munición termobarica da igual que estés en una trinchera porque quema el aire a no ser que estés mu mu hondo...
Por eso todas esas fotos dr cadáveres negros negros en trincheras que salen...


----------



## Expected (12 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Lo veo poco higiénico si vas descalzo.
> Pero los quiero todos. El de Borrell, el de Antonio, el de Carapolla...



Se pueden comprar. Pago bien por el de Antonio.


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Combinación de artillería y drones . Es algo demoledor por muy bien atrincherados que estén los defensores los acaban descubriendo y aniquilando. El Ejército Ruso está aniquilando al ucraniano de forma metódica y sistemática , arriesgando muy poco, minimizando las pérdidas y disparando las bajas en el bando contrario. Dombás está siendo una verdadera trituradora , una picadora de carne.



que nooooooooooooooo que los jimars, que el puentecito, que la chuliofensiva de jersón, que la defensa elástica, que........................................


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Quien nos iba a decir que la mayor preocupación de Europa seis meses después de la guerra y sin fin a la vista iba a ser el agua, no el gas


----------



## Adriano II (12 Ago 2022)

Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*La invasión de Rusia a Ucrania "empieza a fracasar", dice el secretario de Defensa del Reino Unido.*

El secretario de Defensa británico ha dicho que es poco probable que Vladimir Putin tenga éxito en la ocupación de Ucrania.

Ben Wallace dijo que la invasión rusa de Ucrania había "fallado" y estaba "comenzando a fracasar", y prometió más apoyo financiero y militar para la defensa de la nación de Europa del Este.

Dinamarca se unió al Reino Unido para ofrecer más ayuda a Ucrania en una conferencia en Copenhague el jueves, copatrocinada por Wallace. El secretario de Defensa dijo que era importante comprender que todavía se estaban produciendo enfrentamientos y pérdidas de vidas, pero agregó que Rusia estaba "comenzando a fallar en muchas áreas".

Él dijo:

"Han fracasado hasta ahora y es poco probable que alguna vez tengan éxito en la ocupación de Ucrania.

Su invasión ha fallado y se ha modificado constantemente hasta el punto de que en realidad solo se están enfocando en partes del sur y el este, muy, muy lejos de su supuesta operación especial de tres días.

Tres días son ahora más de 150 días y casi seis meses, con enormes pérdidas significativas tanto de equipos como de personal ruso."

https://www.theguardian.com/world/li...08181373da67fb


----------



## capitán almeida (12 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...



que anden con ojo que winnie no es un cagao como el monje...verdad zhu de?


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...



Es normal, al final Rusia se les ha meado en la cara y los BRICS en general también, eso es la mitad de la poblacion humana.
Le sumas todos los paises OPEC+ sudando y África a lo suyo, o sacan músculo o Game Over.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Las sanciones estan haciendo mella en la economia rusa, 4 millones de puestos de trabajo perdidos, el gobierno cada vez mas dependiente de los ingresos del gas y el petroleo.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tank-says.html



El barril de petroleo, por debajo de 100:
Edit: Acaba de subir ligeramente a 100
https://markets.businessinsider.com/...oil-price?op=1


Y el nivel de llenado de los depositos de gas en alemania, al 75% (mas que el año pasado)
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...-18236572.html


Ahora me va a decir el hijoPutin que va a cerrar el grifo del gas? No se lo cree ni el.


A ver si va a resultar que van a ser los rusos los que van a pasar frio en invierno...


----------



## Adriano II (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Con munición termobarica da igual que estés en una trinchera porque quema el aire a no ser que estés mu mu hondo...
> Por eso todas esas fotos dr cadáveres negros negros en trincheras que salen...




Y por si por alguna especie de milagro sobrevives a eso la termobárica consume todo el oxigeno y mueres asfixiado

Puta guerra


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Marina Ovsyannikova, una periodista que protestó contra la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania durante una transmisión de noticias en horario de máxima audiencia, sostiene un cartel que dice "Que los niños muertos te persigan en tus sueños" antes de una audiencia en la corte. Ha sido acusada de "desacreditar" al ejército ruso.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> No entiendo lo de los 100 cazas, en un solo ataque mas cazas de los que tiene Ucrania. Esa noticia no parece creíble, cuentan drones como cazas en la ecuación o que ha pasado?



Supongo que es por la traducción. 'Fighters' se puede traducir como combatientes o cazas, igualmente. Hay que usar Deepl en lugar de Google.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> que anden con ojo que winnie no es un cagao como el monje...verdad zhu de?



Bastardos tratando de provocar un Maine.


----------



## pemebe (12 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> La antigua región de Leon actualmente esta desestructurada. Zamora y Salamanca están mucho más vinculadas a Valladolid que a León. Mientras que Leon nunca nunca se ha sentido a gusto dentro de la CCAA de Castilla y León. Lógico seria su union a las Asturias de Oviedo y de Santillana, produciéndose un gran ahorro de recursos, y economías a escala. España con 12 ccaa va mas que sobrada de gasto



*La Asturias de Santillana nunca ha pertenecido a Asturias.* Cantabria como división administrativa (ducado) nace con los Visigodos. Aunque los limites orientales no están claros los occidentales si (el rio deva)

Después de la invasión musulmana, Don Pelayo (Asturias) y Don Pedro (Cantabria) hacen una unión como la de Aragon y Cataluña (uniendo una hija de Don Pelayo con un hijo de Don Pedro) de modo que Alfonso I (hijo de Pedro) es el tercer rey de Asturias (también era duque de Cantabria, pero la cedió a su hermano Fruela hasta que a su muerte, Aurelio un hijo de Fruela (en ese momento rey de Asturias) repartió Cantabria en entre sus hermanos creando el *Condado de Castilla *(y los de Castrojeriz, Lata y otros condados menores).

Evidentemente dependía del Reino de Asturias, pero ya en el siglo X de manera independiente y en el XI como reino independiente.

Asturias de Santillana se crea en el siglo XII al crearse las merindades menores como organización territorial en Castilla (también se hizo en Aragon y en Navarra) dentro de la Merindad Mayor de Castilla (de Capital Burgos)

Y Asturias de Santillana limitaba al Oeste con el Rio Deva (Asturias), Al Este con el Rio Miera (Merindad de Transmiera), Al norte con las Merindades de Liebana-Pernia y la Merindad de Campoo


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Rusia investigará la retirada y demolición de monumentos soviéticos en Europa.*

El Comité de Investigación de Rusia ha informado de que estudiará los casos de retirada y demolición de monumentos soviéticos en varios países europeos, especialmente en los últimos meses tras el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.

En la última semana se ha dado a conocer la retirada de un monumento al Ejército Rojo en Mariemburgo, Dinamarca; un tanque de la época soviética en Narva, Estonia, o un monumento a la paz en Helsinki donado por la Unión Soviética a Finlandia a finales de la década de los 80.

Asimismo, el presidente del Comité de Investigación, Alexander Bastrikin, ha instado al organismo a averiguar las causas de la profanación de un cementerio militar soviético en Weneuchen, en Alemania, presuntamente a manos de un fanático neonazi, según recoge la agencia rusa de noticias TASS.

*"Estas acciones ilegales están dirigidas contra los intereses de Rusia en el campo de la preservación de la memoria histórica de las actividades de la Unión Soviética durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el papel decisivo en la victoria sobre el fascismo", ha subrayado el Comité de Investigación.*

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...139ae5a46f5afb


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Ago 2022)

Ya no lo ocultan:


----------



## M. Priede (12 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> la OTAN está tratando de desgastar a Rusia ( Y a ellos mismos también, que esos son sus planes)
> hasta el último ucro, de momento (después ya veremos) y Rusia se pone en modo trinchera movil
> y se limita a bombardear lo que le lanzan sin cesar. Así como mantener líneas lo más cortas posible,
> mientras destruye lo que considera prescindible al oeste y le dificulta el envío de nuevas armas.
> ...



Llamativo lo de que no use aviación, salvo los SU-25 y los helicópteros.


----------



## Kill33r (12 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya lo puse hace un tiempo, pero cada vez que da unas declaraciones como las de hoy este sujeto, me lo recuerda. Hay que tener la cara condenadamente dura para hablar de hacer "todos" esfuerzos con ese salario. Como pueden salir a decir estas cosas sin ponerse rojos por la vergüenza, mejor no digo en que pienso cada vez que lo escucho sobre los esfuerzos que "debemos hacer todos"
> *Josep Borrell: “Los europeos debemos estar dispuestos a pagar un precio por apoyar a Ucrania y mantener la unidad” *
> El jefe de la diplomacia europea reclama a España “solidaridad” con los países más dependientes del gas ruso y pide un compromiso de todos los partidos con el ahorro energético
> 
> ...



Se echa el rimel con pistola karcher


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Este año en Cuenca se ha plantado mucho girasol.



Recuerdo un viaje a Cuenca provincia, estoy hablando años 90, y flipaba con los campos de girasoles. Menudas fotos chulas me saque en medio de aquellos campos que no tenían fin.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...



Normal, los chinos han hecho un ridículo espantoso, y los americanos se han venido arriba.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Ago 2022)

*
Zelensky enfrentará un tribunal o regresará a los programas de comedia: Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia*

Dmitry Medvedev señaló que había visitado la zona de operaciones de combate en Lugansk el jueves sin ningún temor y agregó que "son ellos los que deberían tenernos miedo".

MOSCÚ, 12 de agosto. /TASS/. El presidente de Ucrania, Vladimir Zelensky, no tiene más remedio que enfrentarse a un tribunal o desempeñar papeles secundarios en programas de comedia, dijo el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, en una entrevista con el periodista Nadan Fridrikhson, que se publicó en su canal de Telegram el viernes.

La secretaría de Medvedev ha confirmado a TASS la autenticidad de la entrevista.

Por lo tanto, cuando se le preguntó qué piensa sobre el futuro de Zelensky, Medvedev dijo: "O un tribunal o papeles secundarios en programas de comedia nuevamente".

Dijo que había visitado Lugansk el jueves para discutir qué se puede hacer más para defender a las personas que viven en las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, y en otros territorios liberados.

Según Medvedev, no tenía miedo de visitar la zona de operaciones de combate. “Son ellos los que deberían tenernos miedo”, subrayó.

Durante su visita a la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), Medvedev se reunió con el jefe de la LPR, Leonid Pasechnik, y el jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin. También celebró una reunión del gobierno sobre las medidas de máxima prioridad para garantizar la seguridad de los residentes de Donbass. A la reunión asistieron el fiscal general ruso Igor Krasnov, el primer jefe adjunto de la administración del presidente ruso Sergey Kiriyenko, el ministro del Interior Vladimir Kolokoltsev, el ministro de Construcción Irek Faizusllin, el director del Servicio de Seguridad Federal Alexander Bortnikov, el jefe del Comité de Investigación Alexander Bastrykin.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

El teniente coronel Anatoly Vasin dio un "paso de buena voluntad" - oficialmente desnazificado y desmilitarizado.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Se echa el rimel con pistola karcher



Debe ser muy jodido ivir la vida con tamaño adefesio


----------



## asakopako (12 Ago 2022)

jojojo las furcias putinejas en estado puro







subnormal hijo de puta


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La Asturias de Santillana nunca ha pertenecido a Asturias.* Cantabria como división administrativa (ducado) nace con los Visigodos. Aunque los limites orientales no están claros los occidentales si (el rio deva)
> 
> Después de la invasión musulmana, Don Pelayo (Asturias) y Don Pedro (Cantabria) hacen una unión como la de Aragon y Cataluña (uniendo una hija de Don Pelayo con un hijo de Don Pedro) de modo que Alfonso I (hijo de Pedro) es el tercer rey de Asturias (también era duque de Cantabria, pero la cedió a su hermano Fruela hasta que a su muerte, Aurelio un hijo de Fruela (en ese momento rey de Asturias) repartió Cantabria en entre sus hermanos creando el *Condado de Castilla *(y los de Castrojeriz, Lata y otros condados menores).
> 
> ...



Pernebe, el segundo párrafo es directamente falso, al estilo del Institut Nova Historia. Jamás hubo semejante unión a la catalano aragonesa, que no olvidemos que siempre se llamo Corona de Aragón, y lo demás son cuentos nacionaliegos.

Así que no hay una doble monarquía ni mucho menos. Lo que si le concedo es que dos dinastías se turnaban en el gobierno del Reino, la de Pelayo y la de Pedro de Cantabria.

Segundo, no hay ningún registro histórico que hable de la creación del condado de Castilla en el siglo VIII, que es lo que usted acaba de afirmar. Castilla surge como marca oriental del reino de Asturias para protegerse de los ataques del emirato de Al Andalus.

Corrijo el texto otra vez, mi memoria no fallaba porque era el Sella no el Deva, el límite entre las Asturias de Oviedo y Santillana, como se ve en este mapa de 1700, donde se ve el principado de Asturias compuesto por dos provincias, als Asturias de Oviedo y de Santillana.





Otro mapa en el que se puede ver la división territorial






Un tercer mapa de la época del primero 







Y porque cree usted que se llamó Asturias de Santillana? Porque era parte de las Asturias, el territorio fundacional del reino, de hecho la parte primigenea, porque incluye Cangas y solo le faltan los territorios de piloña, donde Pelagio - Pelayo- tenía sus tierras, además de la zona de Tiñana, en Siero, ya en las Asturias de Oviedo. Es pura etimología, Cantabria es una, no es Cantabria, mientras que Asturias hay dos, de Oviedo y de Santillana. Sino, sería Asturias, nombre del ducado godo.

De hecho, el ducado de Cantabria realmente tenía su solar más al sur y su capital en Amaya, donde estaba el duque Pedro, y se extendía probablemente por la Rioja, donde se encuentra la sierra de Cantabria.

Y Castilla es un reino independiente en el siglo XI, pero Castilla, no Cantabria, que ni siquiera existía como demarcacion territorial al norte de la cordillera ni al sur.

Coime, que inventarse la historia está mal. Y más para crear nacionalidades que nunca han existido para así dar sentido a la existencia de una región artificial.

Suena usted a los de la Asociación para la defensa de los intereses de Cantabria. Algo así como Omnium cultural pero en Cantabria


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Parece que Ucrania avanza en Izyum.


----------



## kelden (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya no lo ocultan:



De eso habría mucho que hablar. Lo mismo se decía en el siglo XIX cuando comenzó la revolución industrial: la máquina sustituirá al hombre. Además la mecanización agrava todos problemas porque se implanta sin ningún plan de respaldo en el caso de que las máquinas fallen (simplemente, que se vaya la luz). Y para rematar, la mecanización va a causar los mismos estragos en la cima que en la base, porque es una herramienta que no conoce amigos ni enemigos, y ya está comenzando a sustituir CEOs y toda clase de trabajo intelectual, incluyendo médicos, juristas o magufos (economistas, de estos últimos nos vamos a reír bastante cuando la Idiotez Artificial remede sus paridas).

Otro monstruo de Frankenstein suelto que esta vez no va a coger vida propia, porque no es un ser consciente ni puede serlo, es simplemente una herramienta descontrolada como cualquier otra actividad humana de esta civilización (estilo construir aeropuertos sin aviones o envenenar los ecosistemas), pero se va a convertir en un disolvente corrosivo porque por primera vez en la historia las élites van a ser prescindibles como grupo (individualmente uno a uno ya lo son) a mayor gloria de mitologías enfermas mentales fuera de control.

Ese idota, que se cree entre los no prescindibles, no se da cuenta de que es perfectamente sustituible por un algoritmo que genere exactamente las mismas paridas.


----------



## frangelico (12 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Se echa el rimel con pistola karcher



Es como será Begoño en 30 años. Menudo monstruo, claro que se dice que es una esposa de enseñar pero no de tocar, que el viejo avaro toca otras cosas.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*La Federación Rusa pierde 500 soldados diarios en Ucrania*, - The New York Times.

“La lentitud de la Federación Rusa en el este se vio obstaculizada aún más por la llegada del MLRS estadounidense, que permitió a las Fuerzas Armadas retomar parte del territorio y dificultó el acceso de los soldados rusos a otras áreas”.


----------



## kelden (12 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Federación Rusa pierde 500 soldados diarios en Ucrania*, - The New York Times.
> 
> “La lentitud de la Federación Rusa en el este se vio obstaculizada aún más por la llegada del MLRS estadounidense, que permitió a las Fuerzas Armadas retomar parte del territorio y dificultó el acceso de los soldados rusos a otras áreas”.



jojojojojojo .....


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si nadie duda que los rusos están matando a decenas de miles de europeos ucranianos con misiles
> 
> si nadie duda que los europeos y los americanos están matando a decenas de miles de rusos con las armas que allí envían ....
> 
> ...

















Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com





Resumiendo ....

" Que alguien le diga a Putin que no gaste tanta pasta en misiles , que con unos contagiados de coronavirus puede diezmar a las tropas y ganar la guerra ! "


es más ! Si hubiese sido listo y hubiese regalado vacunas cuando realmente fuesen drogas o veneno , nadie se habría enterado de que es el malo de la película y podría seguir vendiendo gas a Europa y toda la mandanga. 

Si llegados a este punto alguien duda todavía que el llamado coronavirus es un ataque de ingeniería social a la población para acelerar los cambios de la agenda 2030 dirigido desde la ONU y el FORO DE DAVOS en los que Putin es un miembro principal y destacado ...

¿ Por qué dudan que la guerra es la segunda parte del mismo plan ? pero si estaba prevista desde hace décadas !!! 

LOS BRICS HAN TOMADO EL CONTROL DE LOS GOBIERNOS OCCIDENTALES Y LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN , que en su mayoría pertenecen a los chinos y los árabes, que de la misma manera que compran equipos de fútbol y los mejores jugadores del mundo, así sobornan a los llamados políticos que no son más que criminales y traidores a los que ellos han conseguido colocar en el puesto de mando. 

Los enemigos de Trump que actualmente tienen el control del ejército norteamericano, son sicarios de los BRICS


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que para acabar con la guerra es necesario "destruir la economía" de Rusia "a corto plazo" *

El jefe de la oficina de la Presidencia ucraniana, Andriy Yermak, ha asegurado este jueves que para acabar con la guerra en Ucrania es necesario "destruir la economía" de Rusia "a corto plazo".

Para ello, ha destacado, es necesario "introducir un embargo a las importaciones de gas y aumentar las restricciones contra el petróleo" procedente de Rusia, según ha indicado en un mensaje difundido a través de su cuenta de Telegram.

Así, ha recalcado que un embargo al petróleo por parte de la Unión Europea "aumentará significativamente los daños causados a la economía rusa para el próximo año" y, en última instancia, "esto permitirá acabar con la guerra".

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...811135824.html


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

Sinopec descubre reservas de petróleo de 1,7b toneladas en Xinjiang.

De ahí, Occidente tan ''preocupado'' por los uigures para llevarles ''libertad y democracia''...


----------



## frangelico (12 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sinopec descubre reservas de petróleo de 1,7b toneladas en Xinjiang.
> 
> De ahí, Occidente tan ''preocupado'' por los uigures para llevarles ''libertad y democracia''...



Eso son 10-11Gigabarriles, un pelotazo en una época de descubrimientos declinantes.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> jojojojojojo .....



Pocos me parecen para los meritos que estan haciendo.....


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Recuerdo un viaje a Cuenca provincia, estoy hablando años 90, y flipaba con los campos de girasoles. Menudas fotos chulas me saque en medio de aquellos campos que no tenían fin.



Están poco crecidos todavía, y se ve muy bien aprovechado el terreno. Por la ruta del AVE a Valencia y Alicante hay muchos pinares sobre todo antes de Cuenca capital, y hay muchos plantados entre los pinares. Imagino que la zona de la N-III estará a reventar.
Está bien que terrenos baldíos ahora vayan a producir, y espero que los agricultores de la zona al menos saquen un beneficio de esto.


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Normal, los chinos han hecho un ridículo espantoso, y los americanos se han venido arriba.



Y los apocalípticos se han vuelto a llevar su enésimo chasco.


----------



## ROBOTECH (12 Ago 2022)

*Cinco empresas estatales chinas, bajo escrutinio en EE. UU., dejarán de cotizar en NYSE*
El gigante petrolero Sinopec (600028.SS) y China Life Insurance (601628.SS) , Aluminium Corporation of China (Chalco) (601600.SS) , PetroChina (601857.SS) y una entidad separada de Sinopec, Sinopec Shanghai Petrochemical Co (600688. SS) , cada uno dijo que solicitaría la exclusión de cotización de sus American Depository Shares este mes. Mantendrán sus listados en Hong Kong y China continental. 









Five Chinese state-owned companies, under scrutiny in U.S., will delist from NYSE


Five U.S.-listed Chinese state-owned companies whose audits are under scrutiny by the U.S. securities regulator said on Friday they would voluntarily delist from the New York Stock Exchange.




www.reuters.com





*Cinco empresas chinas anuncian planes para excluirse de la lista de EE. UU. el mismo día en medio de un "mercado en decadencia" *
Cinco gigantes estatales chinos anunciaron el viernes por separado planes para eliminar sus acciones de depósito estadounidenses (ADS) de la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York (NYSE), atrayendo la atención generalizada en medio de las crecientes tensiones entre China y EE. para excluir potencialmente a cientos de empresas chinas en lo que muchos llaman un* "desacoplamiento financiero"*. 








Five Chinese firms announce plans to delist from US on same day amid ‘decaying market’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso son 10-11Gigabarriles, un pelotazo en una época de descubrimientos declinantes.



Un yacimiento medio pequeño que llaman megayacimiento, que está a 8000 metros de profundidad y del que reconocen que no van a poder sacar todo el petróleo, sin hablar del coste de extracción, deja claro como están las cosas


----------



## Malevich (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Pernebe, el segundo párrafo es directamente falso, al estilo del Institut Nova Historia. Jamás hubo semejante unión a la catalano aragonesa, que no olvidemos que siempre se llamo Corona de Aragón, y lo demás son cuentos nacionaliegos.
> 
> Así que no hay una doble monarquía ni mucho menos. Lo que si le concedo es que dos dinastías se turnaban en el gobierno del Reino, la de Pelayo y la de Pedro de Cantabria.
> 
> ...



Perdón. La Sierra de Cantabria está en Álava, bien es cierto que en la comarca de la Rioja Alavesa.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Perdón. La Sierra de Cantabria está en Álava, bien es cierto que en la comarca de la Rioja Alavesa.



Frontera con la actual Rioja-, me he equivocado en unos km, cierto. Recuerdo haberla visto en la distancia cuando fui a la Rioja, por eso la he asociado.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Ago 2022)

Por suerte estos se han librado y volverán a ver a sus familias, lastima que por culpa de la avaricia, el ansia de poder, su orgullo o cobardía de sus jefes o dirigentes, muchos no volverán.


----------



## frangelico (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Un yacimiento medio pequeño que llaman megayacimiento, que está a 8000 metros de profundidad y del que reconocen que no van a poder sacar todo el petróleo, sin hablar del coste de extracción, deja claro como están las cosas



A ver,no es Ghawar pero 11GB a estas alturas del siglo de una sentada, aunque haya que perforar mucho, no es mala cosa. Puede que haya todavía el el mundo áreas infraexploradas (En Rusia seguramente bastantes) que todavía den alguna sorpresa .

Ppr lo visto, aunque esto es antiguo, en esta década ni se esperaba algo semejante en un año, no digamos de una sentada.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> A pesar de que a nosotros nos afecta de lleno para mal, reconozco que me he reído y bien a gusto. Surrealista, el sancionante pidiendo al sancionado que le ayude a eludir la sanción; el sancionado negándose no sea que le sancionen por ayudar  El troleo ruso con lo de las turbinas está siendo épico.
> 
> Y no puede ser más patética la postura alemana (en realidad la de toda Europa), lo que están haciendo es un total deshonor, o sancionas asumiendo todas las consecuencias (que no eran difíciles de prever), o no sancionas, pero deja de arrastrarte a los pies de todo el mundo.
> 
> Ya no es la decadencia de Europa, es que ya que caes, por lo menos hazlo con honra.



Umm, sin quitar mérito a la posición rusa, porque según vayan las cosas no va ser fácil renovar el equipamiento, parece que han arreglado sólo la mitad de los problemas. Les falta por arreglar cosas y los alemanes, creo, lo que tratan es de que se las lleven y que les quiten el muerto porque con suerte debieran devolverlas a los canadienses.

Les faltaba documentación y no dudo que los rusos quisquillosos son un rato largo pero acabado lo solicitado cuando se las llevaron no está.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Llamativo lo de que no use aviación, salvo los SU-25 y los helicópteros.



Las escenas mas interesantes no aparecen en el primer acto de la obra.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De eso habría mucho que hablar. Lo mismo se decía en el siglo XIX cuando comenzó la revolución industrial: la máquina sustituirá al hombre. Además la mecanización agrava todos problemas porque se implanta sin ningún plan de respaldo en el caso de que las máquinas fallen (simplemente, que se vaya la luz). Y para rematar, la mecanización va a causar los mismos estragos en la cima que en la base, porque es una herramienta que no conoce amigos ni enemigos, y ya está comenzando a sustituir CEOs y toda clase de trabajo intelectual, incluyendo médicos, juristas o magufos (economistas, de estos últimos nos vamos a reír bastante cuando la Idiotez Artificial remede sus paridas).
> 
> Otro monstruo de Frankenstein suelto que esta vez no va a coger vida propia, porque no es un ser consciente ni puede serlo, es simplemente una herramienta descontrolada como cualquier otra actividad humana de esta civilización (estilo construir aeropuertos sin aviones o envenenar los ecosistemas), pero se va a convertir en un disolvente corrosivo porque por primera vez en la historia las élites van a ser prescindibles como grupo (individualmente uno a uno ya lo son) a mayor gloria de mitologías enfermas mentales fuera de control.
> 
> Ese idota, que se cree entre los no prescindibles, no se da cuenta de que es perfectamente sustituible por un algoritmo que genere exactamente las mismas paridas.



Completamente correcto, las batallas no son contra la chuspa prescindible, son entre payasos que se creen los amos del circo que piensan que sobran los payasos del otro grupo por que el circo ha encogido.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso son 10-11Gigabarriles, un pelotazo en una época de descubrimientos declinantes.



Vuestro picolero de guardia quiere deciros que como sea verdad los chinos son los reyes del mambo desde ya.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A ver,no es Ghawar pero 11GB a estas alturas del siglo de una sentada, aunque haya que perforar mucho, no es mala cosa. Puede que haya todavía el el mundo áreas infraexploradas (En Rusia seguramente bastantes) que todavía den alguna sorpresa .
> 
> Ppr lo visto, aunque esto es antiguo, en esta década ni se esperaba algo semejante en un año, no digamos de una sentada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154336



Tiene razón en que las regresiones de la curva de predicción de yacimientos no daba eso. Lo que yo crítico es que se le llame megayacimiento, con todas las limitaciones que tiene, porque no lo es en términos absolutos.


----------



## Saturnin (12 Ago 2022)

*El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev , acusó a las autoridades ucranianas y occidentales de intentar provocar un desastre similar al de Chernóbil en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia . Con una capacidad de alrededor de 6.000 megavatios, la central nuclear de Zaporiyia generó una cuarta parte de la electricidad de Ucrania.*
*
“Los cabrones de Kiev y sus patrocinadores occidentales parecen estar listos para organizar otro Chernobyl. Los cohetes y proyectiles caen cada vez más cerca de los reactores de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporiyia y las instalaciones de almacenamiento de isótopos radiactivos”, escribió Medvedev en su canal de Telegram el viernes. Desestimó las acusaciones de que Rusia estaba detrás de estos ataques como "una tontería al cien por cien".
*
*"Incluso la ONU no cree esto", enfatizó Medvedev.*












Medvedev blames Kiev, West for attempts to stage another Chernobyl at Zaporozhye NPP


Dmitry Medvedev dismissed the allegations Russia was behind these attacks as "one-hundred-percent nonsense"




tass.com


----------



## golden graham (12 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...



Y que van a hacer los chinos tiran pepinos al mar otra vez? Es como si te follas a la mujer de uno y lo que hace es dar puñetazos a la pared pues nada


----------



## mazuste (12 Ago 2022)

*Al parecer nadie en el CSNU cree a los ucranianos sobre el bombardeo de una central nuclear.*


_*"En la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, nadie apoyó la versión ucraniana
de lo que está ocurriendo en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, que es bombardeada *_
*regularmente por las tropas ucranianas, mientras que se culpa a Moscú."*


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

La juventud de Kherson se moviliza para borrar los simbolos del HomoReich ukro

https://files.catbox.moe/nzsrxq.mp4

t.me/Slavyangrad/5010


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> Y que van a hacer los chinos tiran pepinos al mar otra vez? Es como si te follas a la mujer de uno y lo que hace es dar puñetazos a la pared pues nada



No es lo mismo, pues esos ejercicios/represalia consiguen limitar el comercio. Provocan un daño económico, además de otro psicológico sobre la población que tan solo, en su mayoría, quiere vivir la vida y que no les encaminen hacia un conflicto que los puede llevar a la ruina, véase Ucrania. Y si luego ven que China crece y cada vez es más fuerte, y que pese a que el gobierno es comunista (o eso dicen) y sin embargo la gente emprendedora consigue convertirse en burguesa, pues empiezan a pensar si no sería más cómodo y menos arriesgado votar a los partidos pro-chinos las próximas elecciones y vivir en paz.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Situacion en Soledar


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Los suburbios de Peski estan casi liberados, el Sexto ejercito cosaco publica un video de la limpieza de la ciudad.

t.me/Slavyangrad/5114

Video de posiciones capturadas en la ciudad, hubo trofeos, varios Javelins  
t.me/Slavyangrad/5118


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Parece que los rusos ya han entrado en la zona residencial de soledar ,otro evento importante de hoy es el ataque a kodema ,más al sur que parece querer seguir una progresión del frente hasta unirlo con la punta de lanza más al norte a la entrada de Bakhmut . Sin embargo la batalla se desarrolla en estos momentos y no es seguro que los wagner hayan entrado en Bakhmut. Es posible que necesiten rodear por el sur esta localidad antes del asalto ,ya que se supone está bastante fortificada y defendida, otra popasna que de caer facilitará el avance sobre siversk al norte.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (12 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Alguno parece que está empeñado en liarla bien gorda ...




Muy interesante. Ampliamos info:

(dw)

*EE. UU. lanzará operaciones de tránsito aéreo y marítimo en las próximas semanas. La medida se produce en respuesta al "comportamiento más provocador y desestabilizador" de China.*​_Un alto funcionario de EE. UU. dijo el viernes que EE. UU. iba a llevar a cabo operaciones de "libertad de navegación" en el Estrecho de Taiwán durante las próximas semanas.
Kurt Campbell, coordinador del Indopacífico de EE. UU. en la administración del presidente Joe Biden, dijo que las operaciones consistirán en "tránsito aéreo y marítimo a través del Estrecho de Taiwán en las próximas semanas".
Campbell dijo que los esfuerzos se realizarían en asociación con otros países del G7. A pesar del reciente aumento de las tensiones entre Taiwán, China y los Estados Unidos, las fuerzas estadounidenses "continuarán volando, navegando y operando donde el derecho internacional lo permita, de acuerdo con nuestro compromiso de larga data con la libertad de navegación".
"Nos aseguraremos de que nuestra presencia, postura y ejercicio tengan en cuenta el comportamiento más provocador y desestabilizador de China, con vistas a guiar la situación en el Pacífico occidental hacia una mayor estabilidad", agregó Campbell._


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Ago 2022)

No confirmado pero casi, había un forero pro-ucro que decía que no pasarían de la primera rotonda.


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los suburbios de Peski estan casi liberados, el Sexto ejercito cosaco publica un video de la limpieza de la ciudad.
> 
> t.me/Slavyangrad/5114
> 
> ...



Peski, advinka o marinka son suburbios que llevan siendo atacados desde el inicio de la guerra ,después la propaganda anuncia que están a punto de caer pero en realidad no es más que otro ataque rechazado , mira mapas de hace meses y verás que la línea no se ha movido.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Situacion en Soledar
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154351



Bombardeando poblaciones civiles, hijoputa. Eso es un ejército o una empresa de demolición?

Dirección a Bakhmut los rusos han bombardeado con artillería y carros de combate las poblaciones de Pereizne, Vesele, Bakhmutske, Soledar, Vershyna, Kurdiumivka. La aviación rusa tambien ha golpeado cerca de las ciudades de Vyimka, Ivano-Daryivka, Spirne, Yakovlivka, Soledar y Bakhmutske.
Yo alucino con esta pandilla de borrachos violadores ladrones asesinos.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No confirmado pero casi, había un forero pro-ucro que decía que no pasarían de la primera rotonda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154373



No se ve una mierda, cuando esté confirmado lo publicas tontolculo.


----------



## orcblin (12 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Muy interesante. Ampliamos info:
> 
> (dw)
> 
> ...



Ahora solo falta Putin diciendo lo mismo del Báltico y la tenemos montada...


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Peski, advinka o marinka son suburbios que llevan siendo atacados desde el inicio de la guerra ,después la propaganda anuncia que están a punto de caer pero en realidad no es más que otro ataque rechazado , mira mapas de hace meses y verás que la línea no se ha movido.



Principios de Agosto:


Ahora:



Y es el mapa de liveUAmap que lo lleva literalmente un Ucraniano XDDDDDDD


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No confirmado pero casi, había un forero pro-ucro que decía que no pasarían de la primera rotonda.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154373



No está confirmado , ocupan la zona industrial desde hace días, y el ataque de hoy es sobre la zona residencial. Otro avance más al sur puede que haya alcanzado algunas casas de bakhmut pero como siempre ,cautela sobre la zona caliente ,no es la primera vez que se da por colapsado el frente por parte de la propaganda rusa y luego la línea sigue ahí durante meses


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bombardeando poblaciones civiles, hijoputa. Eso es un ejército o una empresa de demolición?
> 
> Dirección a Bakhmut los rusos han bombardeado con artillería y carros de combate las poblaciones de Pereizne, Vesele, Bakhmutske, Soledar, Vershyna, Kurdiumivka. La aviación rusa tambien ha golpeado cerca de las ciudades de Vyimka, Ivano-Daryivka, Spirne, Yakovlivka, Soledar y Bakhmutske.
> Yo alucino con esta pandilla de borrachos violadores ladrones asesinos.
> ...


----------



## NPI (12 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No se ve una mierda, cuando esté confirmado lo publicas tontolculo.





Dos CUCARACHAS UCROPIETCAS están en este momento en el hilo


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Principios de Agosto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154390
> 
> Ahora:
> ...



Lo que se ve es que han ocupado el aeropuerto en una franja de terreno de 1 km de ancho por 6 de largo, a la derecha de peski ,pero el pueblo sigue como línea de frente inamovible .El aeropuerto es un terreno llano difícil de defender a diferencia del urbano de hay que los rusos lo ocupen con facilidad.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Ahora solo falta Putin diciendo lo mismo del Báltico y la tenemos montada...



Haría eso si fuese estúpido, que no lo es. Y es que precisamente lo que quieren Washington-Londres es que Rusia 'llegue a las manos' con alguno de sus 'socios'. Con ellos no, que no os quepa duda. Tito Vlad, lo que hará, es aplicar alguna medida asimétrica de represalia sobre esas cosas inconvenientes que suceden en el nórdico mar.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> No está confirmado , ocupan la zona industrial desde hace días, y el ataque de hoy es sobre la zona residencial. Otro avance más al sur puede que haya alcanzado algunas casas de bakhmut pero como siempre ,cautela sobre la zona caliente ,no es la primera vez que se da por colapsado el frente por parte de la propaganda rusa y luego la línea sigue ahí durante meses



Pero van avanzado cosa que los ucranianos no hacen, aparte hay varias zonas reclamadas por los rusos que aun no están marcadas en el mapa ucraniano, ¿necesitáis fotos del centro de la ciudad? Esperad un par de días que las tendréis.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154395





NPI dijo:


> Dos CUCARACHAS UCROPIETCAS están en este momento en el hilo



No saben no contestan.
El nivel de este hilo es lamentable.

El mapa REAL en la zona de Bakhmut hace unas horas:
En color MIERDA el avance ruso.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Lo que se ve es que han ocupado el aeropuerto en una franja de terreno de 1 km de ancho por 6 de largo, a la derecha de peski ,pero el pueblo sigue como línea de frente inamovible .El aeropuerto es un terreno llano difícil de defender a diferencia del urbano de hay que los rusos lo ocupen con facilidad.



Como dije, el tio que dibuja el mapa y suele poner las cosas con 1 semana de retraso para no llorar.
Tema aparte es los que cojeis estos mapas (sean de uno u otro) y los tomais como verdad absoluta en plan, este pueblo pertenece a este, no a este.
Lo unico que puedes sacar es la linea general y es que, al contrario de lo que tu has dicho en tu primer mensaje, si hay avances y bastantes.

Ahora al otro tema que me muestra que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA de este conlficto ni de ninguno. Las batallas mas duras de la guerra en 2015 se libraron en ese mismo aeropuerto, porque es muy facil de defender, la batalla empezo con una ofensiva ucraniana hacia la ciudad de Donetsk y se uso el aeropuerto como fortaleza con gran exito ... 








Second Battle of Donetsk Airport - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





De hecho los ukranianos se crearon la leyenda de "los cyborgs del aeropuerto", vamos que vais de ejjjpertos pero hasta hace unos meses ni sabriais que habria una guerra en esa parte del mundo.
Y bueno, ya de paso dejo este edit guapo de las batallas del 2015 (batalla que duro 4 PUTOS MESES)


----------



## Peineto (12 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya no lo ocultan:



Y, cómo no, es narizotas descapullado.


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Pero tu te puedes imaginar lo que es avanzar sobre marinka? O sobre cualquier poblacion de las que citas que son arrabales de una ciudad mediana , imaginaros que fuera vuestro barrio y que después de meses y meses de bombardeos y cientos de ataques de infantería hubieran avanzado 3 manzanas para poder decir que tienes el 60 % de ese barrio , es un puta locura lo que esta pasando en esos lugares y vosotros os lo tomais como si fuera minuto y resultado .


----------



## niraj (12 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Normal, los chinos han hecho un ridículo espantoso, y los americanos se han venido arriba.



Con datos duros sobre la mesa, lo cierto es USA no saca nada del espectáculo del paseo de su barco por el estrecho de Taiwan.
Mientras tanto, sin armar ruido, China e Indonesia han acordado dejar de utilizar el dólar en el comercio mutuo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Va de que asaltaron y se quedaron la mitad del aeropuerto y se quedo ahi la cosa, asaltos de uno del otro para tomar una terminal la otra, peleas con tanques en la pista.
A finales ya del asunto, la terminal ocupada por los ucranianos ellos estaban en la planta 1 y 2 o algo asi y los de las milicias en la tercera y en el sotano, muy a lo Stalingrado todo.

Lo de los cyborgs viene porque parte de la terminal colapso con ellos dentro, asi que dicen "el edificio se rindio antes de que lo hicieran nuestros chicos", es lo que se conoce como el ciclo de la zrada y la peremonga 







Si hasta crearon una unidad con el nombre ese:



Los muy cutres hasta hicieron sellos:


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Ago 2022)

Bueno, a los ucranianos les llega la caballería:


----------



## rudeboy (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Como dije, el tio que dibuja el mapa y suele poner las cosas con 1 semana de retraso para no llorar.
> Tema aparte es los que cojeis estos mapas (sean de uno u otro) y los tomais como verdad absoluta en plan, este pueblo pertenece a este, no a este.
> Lo unico que puedes sacar es la linea general y es que, al contrario de lo que tu has dicho en tu primer mensaje, si hay avances y bastantes.
> 
> ...



Aquello fue una escaramuza comparado con la guerra que se traen ahora entre manos . Además vete a saber lo que paso a nivel táctico en esa batalla entre unos guerrilleros y un ejército a nivel del moldavo cono era el ucraniano hace años. Lo de ahora es una guerra total entre una potencia militar de primer orden y un país con medio millón de hombres armados hasta los dientes por la otan .pero tu si quieres sigue con tus vidrios del yutuf


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Los rusos tenían la orden de avance tanto en Kherson como Dombass (todos los frentes).
Curiosamente, el segundo ejército más potente del mundo han tenido pírricos éxitos parciales. 
Se habla de vodka casero con demasiado metanol ya que el azúcar escasea y la principal fábrica rusa de vodka ha tenido que cerrar.
Este es el resultado, como siempre en color mierda floja son los rusos:


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Aquello fue una escaramuza comparado con la guerra que se traen ahora entre manos . Además vete a saber lo que paso a nivel táctico en esa batalla entre unos guerrilleros y un ejército a nivel del moldavo cono era el ucraniano hace años. Lo de ahora es una guerra total entre una potencia militar de primer orden y un país con medio millón de hombres armados hasta los dientes por la otan .pero tu si quieres sigue con tus vidrios del yutuf



De nuevo, no tienes ni puta idea.
Para empezar si se puede saber, los jodidos ucranianos han hecho como 1001 documentales del asunto (y si sabes ruso hay muchos por parte de los milicianos o de la gente de Wagner):








Y solo tienes que ver los videos para ver que no son "escaramuzas" cuando varias docenas de tanques fueron reventados en la pista de aterrizaje, de hecho, debido a que las posiciones estaban menos definidas habia mucha mas gente tomando parte activa en esas batallas...


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Los rusos tenían la orden de avance tanto en Kherson como Dombass (todos los frentes).
> Curiosamente, el segundo ejército más potente del mundo han tenido pírricos éxitos parciales.
> Se habla de vodka casero con demasiado metanol ya que el azúcar escasea y la principal fábrica rusa de vodka ha tenido que cerrar.
> Este es el resultado, como siempre en color mierda floja son los rusos:
> ...



No llores anda







Y este mapa esta muy desactualizado, es de antes de la liberacion de Lugansk si te fijas .....


----------



## pemebe (12 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Pernebe, el segundo párrafo es directamente falso, al estilo del Institut Nova Historia. Jamás hubo semejante unión a la catalano aragonesa, que no olvidemos que siempre se llamo Corona de Aragón, y lo demás son cuentos nacionaliegos.
> 
> Así que no hay una doble monarquía ni mucho menos. Lo que si le concedo es que dos dinastías se turnaban en el gobierno del Reino, la de Pelayo y la de Pedro de Cantabria.
> 
> ...



Creo que has entendido mal completamente lo que he explicado.

1.- He dicho que el reino era Asturias
2.- Que el primer rey fue Don Pelayo, el segundo su hijo Favila (que reino 3 años) y el tercero Alfonso I (hijo de Don Pedro en virtud de su matrimonio con Ermensinda hija de Don Pelayo).
3.- Que Alfonso I cede a su hermano el ducado de Cantabria y que a la muerte de este se crea el condado de Castilla (germen del Reino de Castilla).
4.- Que desde el siglo X, Castilla es independiente de Asturias.
5.- La Meridad Asturias de Oviedo (Reino de Leon) lo crea Fernando III cuando los reinos de León y Castilla se unieron definitivamente en la Corona castellana.

En esa reorganizacion Oviedo pierde Rivadedeva y Peñamellera (de abajo y de arriba) que pasa a depender de Asturias de Santillana (que era Castilla).

Lo que yo digo es que Cantabria no tiene sentido pues llevaba mas de 10 siglos siendo parte fundacional y fundamental de Castilla.

PD:

El primer documento que escrito donde se describen los limites de Asturias de Santillana es:
*Becerro de las Behetrías de Castilla*, redactado por las Cortes de Valladolid de 1351.

Sus límites iban desde la cuenca del río Deva hasta la del río Miera —en la Bahía de Santander

PD2; La fuente hístorica de la creación del condado de Castilla es del mayor genealogista que ha dado España

*Luis Bartolomé de Salazar y Castro* (Valladolid, 4 de septiembre de 1658 - Madrid, 1734), llamado por algunos _el príncipe de los genealogistas_, es uno de los más citados cronistas españoles. La colección de documentos que reunió a lo largo de toda su vida, conservada en la Real Academia de la Historia de España, es una de las fuentes básicas para la investigación de los linajes ibéricos.


----------



## El_Suave (12 Ago 2022)

Cuanta bobada. Cantabria no tiene otro Rey, ni conoce a otro señor que Don Revilla.

Don Revilla de Polaciones.


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No llores anda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154453
> ...



Ponte gafas, es de unas horas, concretamente del 12/08/2022 a las 15:00 h.
Veo que tus fuentes son bastante risibles.


----------



## Besarionis (12 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> A pesar de que a nosotros nos afecta de lleno para mal, reconozco que me he reído y bien a gusto. Surrealista, el sancionante pidiendo al sancionado que le ayude a eludir la sanción; el sancionado negándose no sea que le sancionen por ayudar  El troleo ruso con lo de las turbinas está siendo épico.
> 
> Y no puede ser más patética la postura alemana (en realidad la de toda Europa), lo que están haciendo es un total deshonor, o sancionas asumiendo todas las consecuencias (que no eran difíciles de prever), o no sancionas, pero deja de arrastrarte a los pies de todo el mundo.
> 
> Ya no es la decadencia de Europa, es que ya que caes, por lo menos hazlo con honra.



Digno de los Monty Python.


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ponte gafas, es de unas horas, concretamente del 12/08/2022 a las 15:00 h.
> Veo que tus fuentes son bastante risibles.



Es literalmente una fuente pro ucraniana, de hecho si leyeras el tecto (si sabes leer ingles, lo cual dudo paco de mierda) esta llorando y diciendo "todo esto es lo que ha ocupado rusia, piensa en ello la proxima vez que pidas a los ucranianos rendirse"
Dejad de hacer el ridiculo (por favor)


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

Nah, en verdad hay mas gente.
Las republicas si que movilizaron y rusia tiene muchas fuerzas irregulares, en plan cosacos, wagner, voluntarios.
El numero total andara en 200k-300k.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

Están siendo unos días nefastos para Rusia. Ucrania se está acercando a Izyum, hay actividad partisana en Crimea y la propia Rusia, se ha atacado a Bielorrusia y Bielorrusia se ha alejado más que nunca de entrar en la guerra, se ha inutilizado el puente de Nova Khakova, y el apretar con lo de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia puede tener consecuencias desastrosas para Rusia, como una entrada de tropas OTAN o que la presión internacional les obligue a retirarse.

Y acabo de ver que en el oblast de Luhansk le han puesto un coche bomba a un colaborador, coincidiendo con la visita de Mendevev.

Lo único que no es una desgracia para Rusia es que ha logrado unos tímidos avances en Donestk.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Scholz exigió a Rusia que se lleve urgentemente de Alemania las turbinas de Siemens para el Nord Stream.
> 
> "Deja de decir con argumentos ilusorios que no lo quieres, tómalo, ¡ahí está!"
> 
> ...



Surrealista.


----------



## rejon (12 Ago 2022)

*Borrell pide que la central de Zaporiyia esté al margen de las operaciones militares.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, instó este viernes a que la *central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia*, actualmente bajo control de las fuerzas rusas, no forme parte de "ninguna operación militar".

"Las instalaciones de Zaporiyia* no deben utilizarse* como parte de ninguna operación militar", enfatizó Borrell a través de su perfil oficial en Twitter.

El jefe de la diplomacia comunitaria expresó su apoyo al "llamamiento a la *desmilitarización de la zona*, empezando por la retirada total de las fuerzas rusas".

También urgió a que pueda visitar la planta el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA). Por último, afirmó que "Rusia debe *devolver inmediatamente el control total"* de la central nuclear "al legítimo propietario soberano, Ucrania".


----------



## lostsoul242 (12 Ago 2022)

Tu imaginate la movilizacion de decenas de millones que hicieron los rusos en la II Guerra Mundial pero usando el top de armas que tiene ahora , que quitando la artilleria , algun Su-22 , algunos helis , algunos misiles bien conocidos y tanques de los 70s no han usado NADA de lo que tienen del año 2000 para aca , menos un par de misiles supersonicos en plan test .
Estados Unidos lo podria combatir si fuera algo continental (o sea , si Rusia fuera Mexico) , pero toda Europa unida no puede ni aguantar 10 dias si se ponen con los Su-35 , los T-90A , los misiles nuevos , todo en masivas divisiones hasta llegar a mas de 50 millones de gente que ha hecho el servicio militar . Seria England la primera en empezar la Guerra Nuclear cuando cayera Paris (los franceses preferirian sacar la blanca antes que destruir el mundo con las suyas , en ese sentido , les honra)
En Europa no juntamos 5 millones de personas que sepan disparar un arma a no ser que metamos a toda la Europa del Este que tiene simpatias con Rusia .
Alucinante .


----------



## Alabama Anon (12 Ago 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Tu imaginate la movilizacion de decenas de millones que hicieron los rusos en la II Guerra Mundial pero usando el top de armas que tiene ahora , que quitando la artilleria , algun Su-22 , algunos helis , algunos misiles bien conocidos y tanques de los 70s no han usado NADA de lo que tienen del año 2000 para aca , menos un par de test de supersonicos .
> Eso Estados Unidos lo podria combatir , pero toda Europa unida no puede ni aguantar 10 dias si se ponen con los Su-35 , los T-90A los misiles nuevos , todo en masivas divisiones de 5 millones o mas de soldados .
> En Europa no juntamos 5 millones de personas que sepan disparar un arma a no ser que metamos a toda la Europa del Este que tiene simpatias con Rusia .
> Alucinante .



Movilizar hoy en dia es estupido, la guerra es distina y la economia tambien.
Movilizar supone sacar a gente de sus curros y ponerlos a no hacer nada, ya que ademas la mayoria de las batallas son con muy poca gente ...
Ademas hay que armarlos, no se si la fuerza aera americana en la WWII tenia 100.000 aviones, eso hoy es imposible porque necesitas unos recursos brutales, solo imagina para hacer esos chips.

Lo mas importante, es la economia, a este ritmo, Rusia puede aguantar decadas. Los voluntarios que quieran ir van, el ejercito regular cumplio todos los objetivos de reclutamiento que eran mas amplios este año obviamente ... 
A todo esto, la economia solo caera un 4% segun los ultimos analisis ... Asi que bueno,se cocera a fuego lento digamos a no ser que hay un cambio brusco de tendencia u algo, pero emplear mas gente en las operaciones actuales no tiene sentido, es como el paso de las termopilas, puedes desplegar una cantidad maxima de gente en una superficie, meter mas gente a partir de cierto punto, realmente no añade nada.


----------



## agricultura (12 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> La gente muere en todo el planeta, millones en las últimas guerras. En palestina cientos de niños al año son asesinados en los territorios OCUPADOS . Pero esos no son RUBIOS.



No importa el que muere sino el que mata.
Y si muere uno que importa, -a veces pasa-, es para que luego los que importan tengan razón para matar más.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Rusia no tiene mucha poblacion por los traidores hijo putas de los 90s, el paro es nulo basicamente es decir, no sobra gente y de hecho hay "campamentos" de trabajadores extranejros en moscu, basicamente peña que se trae de uzbekistan y por ahi para alguna obra y una vez se termina la obra se les envia de vuelta con una patada en el culo y un sobre de dinero ...
Russia no es la URSS y la gente no es un recurso amplio e inacabable ....


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

De voluntarios y tal, todavia no se admite gente de fuera salvo muy muy raras excepciones, si Rusia quisiera mas soldados, se podrian tener, pero simplemente no son necesarios.


----------



## No al NOM (13 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Al parecer nadie en el CSNU cree a los ucranianos sobre el bombardeo de una central nuclear.*
> 
> 
> _*"En la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, nadie apoyó la versión ucraniana
> ...



Ni la ONU, ni Amnistía Internacional, quién de verdad hace algo por los ciudadanos del mundo


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy esperando los 35 batallones Ucranianos y la liberación del sur que nos prometian.


Y lo que veo es que el mayor exito es destruir unos cuantos aviones en una base en Crimea.


Me recuerda a esos ejercito fantasmas que tenía Hitler para lanzar ofensivas.


----------



## rudeboy (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> De nuevo, no tienes ni puta idea.
> Para empezar si se puede saber, los jodidos ucranianos han hecho como 1001 documentales del asunto (y si sabes ruso hay muchos por parte de los milicianos o de la gente de Wagner):
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que la guerra esa del dombas no le interesa a nadie, fijate que no interesaba ni a putin , de hecho les dejo pudrirse a las repúblicas 8 años . Cosa diferente la península de Crimea, por esa si que movió el culo para ocuparla y lo primero que ha asegurado en esta guerra ha sido el corredor continental hacia ella hasta el dnieper.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que la guerra esa del dombas no le interesa a nadie, fijate que no interesaba ni a putin , de hecho les dejo pudrirse a las repúblicas 8 años . Cosa diferente la península de Crimea, por esa si que movió el culo para ocuparla y lo primero que ha asegurado en esta guerra ha sido el corredor continental hacia ella hasta el dnieper.



Que tiene que ver eso con saber o no lo que paso en la batalla y no le interesa a un niño rata en la otra punta de Europa, a la gente que palmo alli, rusa o ucraniana si.
Es una batalla hiper famosa y se sabe lo que paso basicamente hora a hora, otra cosa es que tu no tengas ni idea y ahora vayas de ejperto en la guerra de ucrania


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que la guerra esa del dombas no le interesa a nadie, fijate que no interesaba ni a putin , de hecho les dejo pudrirse a las repúblicas 8 años . Cosa diferente la península de Crimea, por esa si que movió el culo para ocuparla y lo primero que ha asegurado en esta guerra ha sido el corredor continental hacia ella hasta el dnieper.



Obvio la base Rusa del mar negro que le da dominio sobre todo el mar y todos los paises del Mar negro. Sería un suicidio dejarselo a los Ucranianos.


Aun así se les jodio el plan a los occidentales, lo de China y la inflación va hacer que no puedan dar tanta ayuda y daño a Rusia como preveían.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Y solo tienes que ver los videos para ver que no son "escaramuzas" cuando varias docenas de tanques fueron reventados en la pista de aterrizaje, de hecho, debido a que las posiciones estaban menos definidas habia mucha mas gente tomando parte activa en esas batallas...



No solo dentro del aeropuerto de Donetsk se combatio duramente, en los alrededores del mismo los milicianos-mineros del Donbass y los voluntarios rusos que eran todos exmilitares de fuerzas especiales, reclutados a toda prisa por Rusia y enviados al socorro de los novorrusos, lo dieron todo, los cadaveres se subian a los camiones y llegaban a la morgue en combustion, con los uniformes y los chalecos ardiendo, echando humo por el fosforo blanco que se usa en la municion trazadora e incendiaria.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## HDR (13 Ago 2022)

Tremenda cagada del Estado Profundo con todo este circo, no de Biden porque evidentemente ese viejo chocho no gobierna nada y solo es un mandao.

Trump es más fuerte que nunca, el fenómeno se ha reactivado a lo bestia.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No solo dentro del aeropuerto de Donetsk se combatio duramente, en los alrededores del mismo los milicianos-mineros del Donbass y los voluntarios rusos que eran todos exmilitares de fuerzas especiales, reclutados a toda prisa por Rusia y enviados al socorro de los novorrusos, lo dieron todo, los cadaveres se subian a los camiones y llegaban a la morgue en combustion, con los uniformes y los chalecos ardiendo, echando humo por el fosforo blanco que se usa en la municion trazadora e incendiaria.



De ahi nacio Wagner de hecho ...


----------



## Malevich (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando los 35 batallones Ucranianos y la liberación del sur que nos prometian.
> 
> 
> Y lo que veo es que el mayor exito es destruir unos cuantos aviones en una base en Crimea.
> ...



Un millón de hombres decían. 
Peor que Zelensky son todos los que Dan pábulo a sus delirios.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No solo dentro del aeropuerto de Donetsk se combatio duramente, en los alrededores del mismo los milicianos-mineros del Donbass y los voluntarios rusos que eran todos exmilitares de fuerzas especiales, reclutados a toda prisa por Rusia y enviados al socorro de los novorrusos, lo dieron todo, los cadaveres se subian a los camiones y llegaban a la morgue en combustion, con los uniformes y los chalecos ardiendo, echando humo por el fosforo blanco que se usa en la municion trazadora e incendiaria.



Los rusos como nación no enviaron nada, si lo hubieran hecho , o simplemente no hubieran parado a las republicas esto habria sido de otra manera. ¿ voluntarios ? ¿ armas ? Claro, aunque muchos de esos voluntarios como los primeros lideres de las republicas eran bastante molestos para el Kremlin querian refundar la URSS.

No hubo ninguna invasión rusa en 2014, de hecho al principio simplemente defendian el gobierno prorruso que habia ganado las elecciones y a al que tumbo occidente con un golpe de estado, mientra Putin miraba la luna.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Nah, en verdad hay mas gente.
> Las republicas si que movilizaron y rusia tiene muchas fuerzas irregulares, en plan cosacos, wagner, voluntarios.
> El numero total andara en 200k-300k.



Los rotan, unos entran otros salen. No tienen ni de coña 300 fusiles sobre el terreno. Las "ofensivas" en Donetsk , son de pelotones, o como mucho compañias, y hacen bien tienen pocas bajas. Pero es que tiene muchos menos hombres atacando que los ucranianos defendiendo.

El tema es que Putin cree que puede tomar lo que le queda de Donetsk antes del invierno, y el hecho es que todos los dias avanzan un poco. ¿ se derrumbara el frente ? quizas, si no lo hace es precisamente por carencia de potencia atacante, tampoco arriesgan los aviones ( supongo que son caros y más escasos que la gente ) así que lo mismo no pero por presión los ucranianos siguen retrocediendo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Ago 2022)

Insisten con la central nuclear de Zaporiyia...


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos como nación no enviaron nada, si lo hubieran hecho , o simplemente no hubieran parado a las republicas esto habria sido de otra manera. ¿ voluntarios ? ¿ armas ? Claro, aunque muchos de esos voluntarios como los primeros lideres de las republicas eran bastante molestos para el Kremlin querian refundar la URSS.
> 
> No hubo ninguna invasión rusa en 2014, de hecho al principio simplemente defendian el gobierno prorruso que habia ganado las elecciones y a al que tumbo occidente con un golpe de estado, mientra Putin miraba la luna.



Esos cadaveres regresaron a Rusia y estan enterrados anonimamente en Rostov, algo paso que el gobierno ruso busco a toda prisa civiles exmilitares, fueron enviados directamente al frente desde sus casas, sin entrenamiento previo, muchos de ellos licenciados del ejercito hacia menos de un año, fue una ayuda extraoficial y secreta.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Insisten con la central nuclear de Zaporiyia...



Hacen bien desde su punto de vista, porque les esta saliendo GRATIS. Si cada intento los rusos apagaran una centra ucraniana ( tiene fueza de misiles para hacerlo ) , se les quitarian las ganas.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esos cadaveres regresaron a Rusia y estan enterrados anonimamente en Rostov, algo paso que el gobierno ruso busco a toda prisa civiles exmilitares, fueron enviados directamente al frente desde sus casas, sin entrenamiento previo, muchos de ellos licenciados del ejercito hacia menos de un año, fue una ayuda extraoficial y secreta.



No me cuentes, cuentos que yo vi EN DIRECTO( entonces esto no importaba y se transmitia ) como fueron las cosas. Y na de na. Claro que fue gente pero por su cuenta, a muchos hasta los paraban en la frontera, o les decomisaban las armas.

En las semanas del caos despues del golpe, si los rusos hubieran mandado 10 o 20.000 tios, o simplemente camiones con armas en masa , hubieran cambiado el gobierno en Kiev, o al menos tendrian todo el rio. Tenian Jarkov joder, y los machacaron porque NO TENIAN ARMAS. Tenia Odessa y los machacaron porque NO TENIAN ARMAS. No es que no tuvieran soldados rusos, es que no tenian más que algunas pistolas, y cosas de los museos. Los dejaron tirados, esa es la verdad.

Paraban las columnas poniendose delante, y como habia prorrusos muchos cambiaban de bando en vivo y en directo. Por ahí estaran los videos si no los han borrado todos, buscalos. Un valor increible, peor el valor sin armas no vale mucho.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No me cuentes, cuentos



No son cuentos, con las fotografias de los rostros de algunos de los cadaveres, mediante programas informaticos los norteamericanos encontraron las redes sociales de los finados, sus nombres e intentaron ponerse en contacto con sus familias.


----------



## ignorante (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los ucranianos se han cargado a Yuriy Krikulenko. Uno de los traidores que apoyó la invasión rusa de Donetsk en 2014.
> 
> Предатель уничтожен: в Горловке ВСУ ликвидировали Юрия Крикуленко



¿Invasión rusa de Donetsk en 2014?

Vamos a ver lo que decía la prensa oficial de occidente (la misma que ahora nos informa de los ataque rusos a la central nuclear que según ellos los propios rusos ocupan).

Extraigo algunos párrafos _en cursiva_ y añado mi "chiste serio" (y enlazo la fuente original):

_27 agosto 2014.
Determinados a preservar la revuelta pro-rusa en el este de Ucrania, Rusia reforzó lo que los funcionarios occidentales y ucranianos describieron como una invasión sigilosa el miércoles, enviando tropas blindadas a través de la frontera a medida que expandía el conflicto a una nueva sección del territorio ucraniano._

Invasión "sigilosa"... hummm.... las tropas eran _sigilosas_ (¿tanques indetectables? ¿soldados invisibles?). No sabía que los ejércitos pueden ser sigilosos. Y raro que ahora no lo hagan, les vendría bien para negar la ocupación de Ucrania 

_Rusia, que ha negado que esté ayudando a los insurgentes, no reconoció los movimientos militares._

Vaya... ¿quién mentiría de los dos? ¿Kiev o Moscú?

_Más combates y bombardeos puntuaban el área alrededor de la ciudad el miércoles, aunque no estaba claro si los asaltantes eran fuerzas rusas o miembros de la República Popular de Donetsk, el nombre que los separatistas se han dado._

Dudas, dudas...

_"Estas incursiones indican que una contraofensiva dirigida por los rusos está en marcha", dijo Jen Psaki, portavoz del Departamento de Estado [Gobierno de Obama], dijo el miércoles. En la sesión diaria del departamento en Washington, la Sra. Psaki también criticó lo que llamó la "falta de voluntad del gobierno ruso para decir la verdad" de que sus militares habían enviado soldados tan profundos como 30 millas dentro del territorio de Ucrania._

Ah, han penetrado 30 millas.
Lo anoto: TREINTA millas.
Apuntado queda.

_Los separatistas han afirmado que están utilizando equipos ucranianos capturados. Pero los funcionarios estadounidenses dicen que confían en que la artillería en el área de Krasnodon de Ucrania es de Rusia, ya que las fuerzas ucranianas no han penetrado profundamente en esa región controlada por separatismo. Los funcionarios estadounidenses también dicen que los separatistas no tienen experiencia en el uso de tal armamento._

Ah, EEUU tiene un argumento infalible: soldados de kiev sólo pueden fallar cuando hay rusos cerca... ¡tienen que ser rusos, seguro!
No hay más dudas: probado que son rusos.
Y por si quedara alguna:

_Estados Unidos tiene fotografías que muestran que la artillería rusa se mudó a Ucrania, dicen los funcionarios estadounidenses. Una foto fechada el jueves pasado, mostrada a un reportero del New York Times, muestra a las unidades militares rusas que mueven artillería autopropulsada a Ucrania. Otra foto, fechada el sábado, muestra la artillería en posiciones de disparo en Ucrania._

Esto es un dejavu... donde lo ví antes...
¡ah, sí! ¡ahora caigo!: ¡las fotos de las armas de destrucción masivas de Iraq!

_En la carretera en Novoazovsk el martes, el sargento. Ihor Sharapov, un soldado de la Unidad de la Patrulla Fronteriza de Ucrania, dijo que había visto a los tanques conducir a través de la frontera, aunque estaban marcados con banderas de la República Popular de Donetsk. Otros sugirieron que las banderas eran una artimaña._

Claro, seguro que eran rusos con banderas falsas... que capullos... si quieren ser invisibles no van a poner la suya ¡lógico!
Que conste que son rusos, por mucha bandera ucraniana independentista que lleven.

_"Te digo que son rusos, pero esta es la prueba que tengo", dijo el sargento. Aleksei Panko, sosteniendo el pulgar y el dedo índice para formar un cero. El sargento Panko estimó que alrededor de 60 vehículos blindados cruzaron cerca de Novoazovsk. "Esto es lo que sucedió: cruzaron la frontera, tomaron posiciones y comenzaron a disparar"._

Cero pruebas, pero te lo digo yo... no lo puedo probar, pero lo se, creeme...

_"Esta es ahora una guerra con Rusia", dijo el sargento Panko._

Inprobable por tí mismo, pero tú te lo crees (o quieres que nos lo creamos, pese al cero que te marcas con el dedo pulgar y el índice).

_La contraofensiva que según los oficiales ucranianos estaban al menos en parte en la frontera desde Rusia, empujó al ejército ucraniano de una carretera de 75 millas desde Donetsk hacia el sur hasta el Mar de Azov._

Vaya, los rusos penetran TREINTA millas... y logran empujar a los ucranianos de Kiev 75 más allá... ¡peazo empujón! ¡eso es inercia!


En serio, Rejón... a ver si tú encuentras fuentes con más "autoconfianza" narrando la "invasión rusa" de 2014...

PD: Y mientras tanto, abstente de afirmar con rotundidad lo que ni siquiera la propaganda occidental se atrevió a hacer, porfi 









Ukraine Reports Russian Invasion on a New Front (Published 2014)


Tanks, artillery and infantry have crossed from Russia into an unbreached part of eastern Ukraine in recent days, in what Ukrainian and Western military officials are calling a stealth invasion.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No son cuentos, con las fotografias de los rostros de algunos de los cadaveres, mediante programas informaticos los norteamericanos encontraron las redes sociales de los finados, sus nombres e intentaron ponerse en contacto con sus familias.



Claro , como aquellas fotos de un camión que eran las "armas de destrucción masiva" de Sadam, la historia de las incubadoras de Kuwait, o la violación de una supuesta hija por Daniel Ortega.....no pongo más que es cansino.

Los yanquis y sus trolas, son eso trolas.

Mira los videos y veras como los aplastan enn Jarkov y Odessa porque simplemente tenian pistolas ,escopetas , cuchillos y molotov. Y Odesa vale, pero Jarkov esta muy cerca. No tenian ni AK enviados por Putin, como para tener fuerzas especiales encubiertas. . Tenian los edificios oficiales, la gente manifestandose, y simplemente mandaron al ejercito y arrasaron. Una parte de el, los que no desertaron pero con eso los valia porque no tenian oposición. En Mariupol paso lo mismo, la gente contra los tanques, y ese video si sigue por ahí que lo he visto hace nada en este mismo hilo. Nadie los defendio, ni siquiera los armo. 100 tios con RPG y le hubieran dado la vuelta. No los habia, habia miles de prorrusos ....SIN ARMAS.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Tremenda cagada del Estado Profundo con todo este circo, no de Biden porque evidentemente ese viejo chocho no gobierna nada y solo es un mandao.
> 
> Trump es más fuerte que nunca, el fenómeno se ha reactivado a lo bestia.



Ya queda menos,

*Informe anual del IRS muestra entrenamiento de agentes fuertemente armados allanando casas suburbanas (FOTOS)*
Por Jim Hoft
Publicado el 12 de agosto de 2022 a las 5:25 pm

*Los agentes especiales de Investigación Criminal del IRS se pueden ver en el informe anual de 2021 del Servicio de Impuestos Internos realizando una variedad de ejercicios de fuerza letal. Los agentes están entrenados para dispararte y matarte por tus impuestos gubernamentales. Los ejercicios de entrenamiento incluyen ingreso a edificios, uso de armas, tácticas defensivas y otros.*

The Gateway Pundit informó anteriormente que el IRS está buscando nuevos agentes, incluidos agentes fiscales federales armados y en forma que estén "dispuestos a usar la fuerza letal", según la publicación de trabajo .

Los deberes también incluyen "dispuesto y capaz de participar en arrestos, ejecución de órdenes de allanamiento y otras asignaciones peligrosas".

El trabajo está abierto a ciudadanos estadounidenses, nacionales o aquellos que deben lealtad a los EE. UU.

*TENDENCIA: *ÚLTIMA FUGA EN EL ESTADO PROFUNDO: El FBI recuperó 11 conjuntos de supuestos documentos "clasificados" - Carpetas de fotos - Notas escritas a mano - Tomadas en redada en Mar-a-Lago

*Obligaciones importantes*

Adherirse a los más altos estándares de conducta, especialmente en el mantenimiento de la honestidad y la integridad.
Trabaje un mínimo de 50 horas por semana, que pueden incluir horas irregulares, y esté de guardia las 24 horas del día, los 7 días de la semana, incluidos los días festivos y los fines de semana.
Mantener un nivel de condición física necesario para responder de manera efectiva a situaciones que amenazan la vida en el trabajo.
Portar un arma de fuego y estar dispuesto a usar fuerza letal, si es necesario.
Estar dispuesto y ser capaz de participar en arrestos, ejecución de órdenes de allanamiento y otras asignaciones peligrosas.
Hay 300 vacantes en todo el país, como se indica en  USAJobs.gov . El salario esperado es de $ 50,704 - $ 89,636 por año.

El jueves, Valiant News publicó otra exposición, esta sobre un informe interno del IRS que supuestamente mostraba a agentes practicando un asalto a una casa suburbana mientras estaban fuertemente armados.

Entre el 1 de marzo y el 1 de junio de 2022, el IRS ordenó $696,000 en municiones, confirmó un vocero a VERIFY .
Del Informe Anual del IRS de 2021 :


> *Los AGENTES ESPECIALES DEL IRS:CI se encuentran entre los investigadores financieros mejor capacitados del mundo.* Comienzan su formación en la Academia Nacional de Formación en Investigación Criminal (NCITA). NCITA está ubicado en el Centro Federal de Capacitación para el Cumplimiento de la Ley (FLETC) en Brunswick, Georgia.
> Los nuevos agentes especiales completan seis meses de capacitación, que comienza con un Programa de capacitación para investigadores criminales (CITP) de 11 semanas a cargo de FLETC. CITP cubre temas comunes a todos los agentes federales de aplicación de la ley, incluidas las habilidades básicas de investigación criminal, derecho penal federal, procedimientos judiciales, operaciones de aplicación, habilidades para entrevistas y entrenamiento con armas de fuego.
> Después de CITP, los nuevos aprendices de agentes especiales toman un curso de Técnicas de investigación de agentes especiales (SAIT) de NCITA de 14 semanas. El programa SAIT capacita a nuevos agentes en derecho tributario, recopilación de pruebas, entrevistas, redacción de informes, métodos para probar ingresos no declarados y violaciones de lavado de dinero. También proporciona acondicionamiento físico y entrenamiento en el uso de la fuerza, que incluye armas de fuego, tácticas sin armas y entrada a edificios.
> Además de SAIT, NCITA ayuda a brindar capacitación avanzada a agentes especiales en el uso de la fuerza, instrucción en armas de fuego, tácticas defensivas y entrada a edificios.



Vea las imágenes del informe anual a continuación:





OFICINA DE CAMPO DE OAKLAND: Agentes especiales y personal profesional participan en tácticas de ingreso a edificios, disparos activos y sin armas en la Villa Táctica en Sacramento, California.





IRS: Capacitación de CI Informe anual del IRS 2021





OFICINA DE CAMPO DE PHOENIX: Agentes especiales realizan entrenamiento de ingreso para despejar habitaciones y edificios de manera segura.





OFICINA DE CAMPO DE TAMPA: Los agentes especiales realizan simulacros de entrenamiento con armas de fuego en un centro de entrenamiento bajo techo.





OFICINA DE CAMPO DE DALLAS: Agentes especiales realizan simulacros de capacitación de ingreso a edificios en el Centro de Capacitación en Seguridad Pública de Denton en Denton, Texas.

*Cabe recordar que el Senado aprobó el domingo el amplio paquete económico de los demócratas que asignaría miles de millones de dólares de los contribuyentes para facilitar la expansión de la fuerza laboral del Servicio de Impuestos Internos, según informó **The Gateway Pundit.*

El IRS recibiría $ 80 mil millones si HR 5376, la "Ley de Reducción de la Inflación" de $ 750 mil millones, se aprueba en la Cámara y aterriza en el escritorio de Biden. La financiación marcaría un aumento del 600 por ciento desde 2021 cuando la oficina recibió $ 12,6 mil millones.

El paquete de reconciliación también duplicaría la fuerza laboral actual del IRS al contratar 87,000 empleados adicionales al personal de la oficina de 78,661 empleados. Con 165,661 empleados, el IRS está a punto de ser más grande que el total combinado de empleados del Pentágono, el Departamento de Estado, el FBI y la Patrulla Fronteriza de 158,779.









IRS Annual Report Shows Training of Heavily Armed Agents Raiding Suburban Homes (PHOTOS)


IRS Criminal Investigation special agents can be seen in the 2021 annual report of the Internal Revenue Service conducting a variety of deadly force exercises. The agents are trained to shoot and kill you over your government taxes. The training exercises include building entry, the use of...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## ignorante (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vietnam y otros de la guerra fría, fue una guerra de superpotencias por el dominio mundial.
> 
> Afganistán una venganza por lo del 11m, USA no permite ataques en su territorio sin respuesta.



Ya te contesté el segundo punto, pero se me olvidó el primero.

Estudié mis primeros años y el bachillerato en un colegio de jesuítas. Creo que tenía 12 o 13 años cuando el profesor de religión nos contó que la guerra de Vietnam se hizo sólo _*para dar salida a un stock de armas*_. El hombre lo repetía varias veces, con una combinación de sorpresa, incredulidad y acongojo. Yo me lo creí sin más, y siempre he tenido esa idea, sin corroborarla. Espero que no le engañaran sus fuentes.


----------



## Strikelucky (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Este otono será caliente y hasta puede que haya lio, en mi pais, meanwhile, el puto draghi diciendo que le queremos mucho, me cago en tus muertos, coglione!





.Kaikus dijo:


> Esos cadaveres regresaron a Rusia y estan enterrados anonimamente en Rostov, algo paso que el gobierno ruso busco a toda prisa civiles exmilitares, fueron enviados directamente al frente desde sus casas, sin entrenamiento previo, muchos de ellos licenciados del ejercito hacia menos de un año, fue una ayuda extraoficial y secreta.



Tío, enserio deberías dejar lo que tomas porque solo te deja en evidencia la ignorancia que gastas.
Si eso fuera como cuentas ten por seguro que los del otro bando ni tuvieron tiempo a recoger a sus caídos cuando se retiraron de devaltsevo mucho menos de enterrarlos siendo que luchaban con "exfuerzas especiales rusas"... si los rusos hubieran entrado en 2014 seguramente hoy caminarán arruinados sobre los escombros de Berlín o de Basilea. 
En esta guerra muchos no aceptan y son incapaces de entender que no es Ucrania lo que esta en juego, alguno ahí atrás preguntaba porque no había material más actual del 2000 en el campo de batalla en cantidad; pues evidentemente que eso se reserva para el titiritero no para los sirvientes prescindible ya que para ellos con el vetusto armamento soviético almacenado desde hace décadas sirve y hace el papel(no de la misma manera que nuestros leo de zaragoza, que solo son chatarra).
Unos se alzaran por encima mientras otros caerán sin entender el porqué.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Tío, enserio deberías dejar lo que tomas porque solo te deja en evidencia la ignorancia que gastas.
> Si eso fuera como cuentas ten por seguro que los del otro bando ni tuvieron tiempo a recoger a sus caídos cuando se retiraron de devaltsevo mucho menos de enterrarlos siendo que luchaban con "exfuerzas especiales rusas"... si los rusos hubieran entrado en 2014 seguramente hoy caminarán arruinados sobre los escombros de Berlín o de Basilea.
> En esta guerra muchos no aceptan y son incapaces de entender que no es Ucrania lo que esta en juego, alguno ahí atrás preguntaba porque no había material más actual del 2000 en el campo de batalla en cantidad; pues evidentemente que eso se reserva para el titiritero no para los sirvientes prescindible ya que para ellos con el vetusto armamento soviético almacenado desde hace décadas sirve y hacen el papel(no de la misma manera que nuestros leo de zaragoza, que solo son chatarra).
> Unos se alzaran por encima mientras otros caerán sin entender el porqué.



Las fotografias con un movil las puede hacer cualquiera, el empleado de la morgue sin ir mas lejos, los que buscan las identidades de los combatientes estan trabajando con un ordenador en los EEUU, Reino Unido o Israel.

PD- Para ganar las guerras se necesita oro y la voluntad de vencer por encima de todo.


----------



## ROBOTECH (13 Ago 2022)

_¿Por qué Ucrania bombardea la planta de energía nuclear?
Respuesta simple: Ucrania necesita permanecer en los titulares, por lo que todo lo que les queda es causar estragos y escaladas lo mejor que puedan.
Intentan provocar una "respuesta dura": necesitan más apoyo occidental y esperan que eso sea suficiente.

¿Qué nos dice esto? También muy simple: sus líneas de defensa en el Donbas se están resquebrajando, su "Contraofensiva de Kherson" fracasó miserablemente, ni siquiera pudieron destruir los puentes allí. - Así que sus donantes de dinero y armas se están desvaneciendo lentamente... 

La economía en Ucrania está tostada, la situación en "Occidente" tampoco se ve bien, por lo que Ucrania solo puede intentar escalar, incluso arriesgándose a una catástrofe... Todo eso me dice: un colapso total está a la vuelta de la esquina. 

Como mencioné hace unas horas, veremos un punto especial en el que las líneas ucranianas se están rompiendo por completo. Rusia está esperando este punto exacto y comienza un ataque total en muchos ejes. ¡Manténganse al tanto!_





Bakhmut:







Soledar:


----------



## tomasjos (13 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Creo que has entendido mal completamente lo que he explicado.
> 
> 1.- He dicho que el reino era Asturias
> 2.- Que el primer rey fue Don Pelayo, el segundo su hijo Favila (que reino 3 años) y el tercero Alfonso I (hijo de Don Pedro en virtud de su matrimonio con Ermensinda hija de Don Pelayo).
> ...



A ver, en primer lugar usted ha dicho que el reino de Asturias es una especie de Confederación catalano aragonesa, entre Asturias y Cantabria lo cual no es cierto. Nunca existió esa relación de igualdad entre ambas entidades. El reino surge absorbiendo entidades autónomas en toda la cordillera, una de ellas los restos del ducado de Cantabria o los territorios al norte de la cordillera que hoy son liebana y la parte occidental de Cantabria, y poco después sopuerta y trasmiera.

En segundo lugar, no hay condado de Castilla hasta el siglo IX, de hecho su primer conde es un tal Rodrigo en 860, y no parece constar al menos en fuentes fidedignas ningún condado de Castilla en el siglo VIII, y menos en su primera mitad, por lo que esa división de la que usted habla que hace el Aurelio duque de Cantabria suena a apócrifa, por mucho que la haya publicado ese señor que usted dice, al menos en la parte del condado de Castilla, porque repito, no hay fuentes reconocidas, y ese señor no lo es, que documenten eso. No olvidemos que los genealogistas no son historiadores y más aún en aquellos tiempos en los que era muy importante demostrar nobleza de sangre y alcurnia para progresar socialmente o justificar reclmaciones a tal o cual territorio. Sabido es la cantidad de familias romanas senatoriales del Bajo imperio y posromanas que pretenden remontar su descendencia a las familias de la nobleza senatorial de los primeros siglos de la republica y se inventaban genealogías para ello

Por tanto, salvo que añada usted fuentes historiográficas modernas y contrastadas que puedan demostrar lo que afirma sobre Castilla, temo que está usted equivocado.

Castilla, repito, surge después, siglo y medio después, como zona de frontera entre al Andalus y el reino de Asturias. Y los condes son nombrados por Oviedo primero y por León después.
Según la wiki, y cito
"El condado de Castilla hacia el 860 se extendía hacia el sur por la Merindad de Sotoscueva, Espinosa de los Monteros, Bricia, Valdivielso, Valle de Mena, La Losa, Valdegovía y el Valle de Tobalina, y llegando por el este siguiendo el río Ebro hasta Puentelarrá y por el oeste hasta Brañosera y Aguilar de Campoo. Sus dominios no incluían el Condado de Álava, es decir, el obispado de Veleia (Uelegia Alabense), no entraba dentro de la jurisdicción de Rodrigo."
En tercer lugar haciendo referencia a eso que usted comenta de que las Asturias de Santillana nunca pertenecieron a Asturias como región, en el texto anterior no aparece territorio de las llamadas posteriormente Asturias de Santillana en esa Castilla, por lo que no se puede decir que la Cantabria actual este en el origen de Castilla. De hecho cuando Alfonso III divide el reino entre sus hijos, a uno le deja Galicia, al otro las tierras *foramontanas* -esto es, al sur de los montes cantabricis -de León y Castilla y al tercero el territorio del reino asturiano original, Asturias en palabras de las cronicas- . Queda claro que las dos Asturias están incluidas en ese reino de Asturias, lo cual coincide con los mapas que he puesto. Lo cual implica que había una unidad territorial entre ambas Asturias formando una entidad común, aunque luego se viera dividida al crecer Castilla hacia el norte. Pero el mantenimiento del nombre Asturias deja claro la relación entre ambos territorios, que eran uno solo hasta que Castilla se expande
Por otro lado, respecto a lo del dique de Cantabria nombrando condes como su el territorio fuera suyo y no del rey, no olvidemos que en esos tiempos , la tardoantiguedad, los condes o comes son enviados del rey que gestionan los territorios encomendados. Usted plantea una patrimonializacion del territorio en la primera mitad del siglo VIII, de la que no ha fuentes contrastadas, que no se da hasta mucho después, y más aún hablando de Castilla, con sus jueces, que existen stieron antes que los condes y que les sustituyen cuando eran inhabilitados por el rey de León por veleidades independentistas.

Y por cierto, ¿como explica usted los mapas de los siglos XVII y XVIII en los que Asturias de Oviedo y Santillana aparecen como una única región? Porque si tenemos que aceptar esa fuente que usted indica sobre un hecho no aceptado por los historiadores del que no hay otras fuentes independientes que lo justifiquen, también tenemos que aceptar los mapas de Joli y otros que he puesto yo y que dejan claro que las dos Asturias conformaban un único territorio separado de Castilla en ese momento de la historia.

A ver, que a mí me parece bien que Santander sea el puerto de Castilla y que nunca tuvo que separarse, pero de ahí a crear una historia alternativa, confederaciones a la catalana, condados de Castilla patrimonializados y cosas así, francamente es utilizar la historia con fines no académicos, sino de otro tipo.


----------



## asakopako (13 Ago 2022)

Lo vuelvo a subir ahora que anda por aquí la otra parte implicada







jojojojo, lo de zurullov es subnormalidad al cubo


----------



## NPI (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No saben no contestan.
> El nivel de este hilo es lamentable.
> 
> El mapa REAL en la zona de Bakhmut hace unas horas:
> ...



Liveuamap/oryx/Osint son vuestros pastores y nunca os fallarán


----------



## España1 (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú a callar ...puta italiana de mierda que tienes mas mierda encima que el rabo una vaca....rata de cloaca.....



Os educan bien en el otan ato


----------



## Scope (13 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Por Dios, como se atreve, está contradiciendo usted todos los mantras que la propaganda occidental lleva inoculando en las masas durante al menos los últimos 40 años.
> 
> ¿Está diciendo usted que los alemanes de este, llamados condescendientemente 'ossies' por la propaganda occidental, son mayormente pro rusos?.



Tal vez exagerè demasiado con decir que son màs pro rusos. Al menos no son tan servilmente sumisos a Estados Unidos y sus "valores", como lo son sus compatriotas del oeste. Esto se puede apreciar en las encuestas, que señalan que el porcentaje de desaprobaciòn de las sanciones impuestas a Rusia, es considerablemente mayor en la ex RDA que en la zona occidental.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Insisten con la central nuclear de Zaporiyia...




Una central de generación de energía barata ,lo ultimo que quiere ver la UE


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

_*Otra Wunderwaffen y van ...*_


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya no lo ocultan:



Van a todo tren con la agenda


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quien nos iba a decir que la mayor preocupación de Europa seis meses después de la guerra y sin fin a la vista iba a ser el agua, no el gas



Cuando llegue le frio sera el gas ,al tiempo !


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>


----------



## amcxxl (13 Ago 2022)

Pegatinas dedicadas a la unidad de Rusia y Donbas aparecieron en el metro de Moscú

Aparecieron pegatinas en las puertas de los vagones del metro de Moscú, que simbolizan la unidad de Rusia con las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como su futura unificación.
t.me/readovkanoticias


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Todo sea por el bien de Zelenski. Veremos que pasa con la industria cuando llegue el invierno.
> 
> *La electricidad en España subirá de nuevo este sábado hasta superar los 303 euros/MWh*
> La electricidad superará este sábado por segundo día consecutivo los 300 euros hasta alcanzar 303,73 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), de acuerdo con los resultados de la subasta en el mercado mayorista o "pool" y el ajuste a abonar tras el tope al gas para compensar a las centrales que usan esta materia.
> ...



Antonio y el salchichas tienen los días contados


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Una nueva Alemania que lidera y une a Europa... La última vez que dijeron que duraría 1000 años... Duró 12.
> 
> ◾ La historia ciertamente se repite.
> 
> ...



_Los Rothschild vendiendo propaganda  _


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bombardeando poblaciones civiles, hijoputa. Eso es un ejército o una empresa de demolición?
> 
> Dirección a Bakhmut los rusos han bombardeado con artillería y carros de combate las poblaciones de Pereizne, Vesele, Bakhmutske, Soledar, Vershyna, Kurdiumivka. La aviación rusa tambien ha golpeado cerca de las ciudades de Vyimka, Ivano-Daryivka, Spirne, Yakovlivka, Soledar y Bakhmutske.
> Yo alucino con esta pandilla de borrachos violadores ladrones asesinos.
> ...



Me encanta la objetividad de los hooligans...


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## raptors (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No saben no contestan.
> El nivel de este hilo es lamentable.
> 
> El mapa REAL en la zona de Bakhmut hace unas horas:
> ...




*ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Mabuse (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya no lo ocultan:



Los asesores son una plaga.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha advertido a EEUU sobre los puntos de no retorno,
tras los cuales es posible una ruptura de las relaciones diplomáticas :
Diplomat says Russia warned US of ‘points of no return’ in bilateral relations


----------



## coscorron (13 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ni cuando se supone que van a combatir la gente puede evitar hacer gestos de tonto cuando ven una camara ... En esto no hay diferencias entre rusos y ucranianos.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> No está confirmado , ocupan la zona industrial desde hace días, y el ataque de hoy es sobre la zona residencial. Otro avance más al sur puede que haya alcanzado algunas casas de bakhmut pero como siempre ,cautela sobre la zona caliente ,no es la primera vez que se da por colapsado el frente por parte de la propaganda rusa y luego la línea sigue ahí durante meses



La línea no ha parado en el Donbas ni un solo día.
Otra cosa es que tú no lo veas o te duela verlo. Claro que siendo una cuenta de 2016 con 100 mensajes...pues entendemos lo que te pasa. 

A la línea defensiva Soledar, Severk y Bakhmut, le quedan unas semanas. Yo estimo que a finales de septiembre, ya está limpia la zona. Y durante estas semanas, probablemente otros 50.000 nazis sean liquidados entre muertos, heridos, desaparecidos y desertores.

Después, a los nazis solo les quedará la línea defensiva poderosa de Kramatorsk-Sloviansk. Esa va a ser la mayor carnicería que se ha visto en Europa, desde Rzhev. Porque los rusos no van a tener ninguna prisa por borrar de la faz de la tierra a los nazis que queden dentro, que van a ser una gran cantidad de ellos, porque seguro que sabes que tras kramatorsk y Sloviansk...ya no hay defensas hasta Kiev. Es ideal para aniquilar a quien se ponga por en medio, y en zona no pro rusa. Este área no caerá hasta final de año o incluso primavera.

Así que tú tranquilo, que parece que tienes prisa. Disfruta de este maravilloso espectáculo de la operación militar rusa. Una partida de ajedrez como jamás has visto en tu puta vida. Ya tendrás tiempo de llorar cuando acabe el año que viene o en el 2024.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Artículo malísimo de libertadigital, pero sorprende la claudicación


_La prueba palpable de este abierto desafío lo encontramos en *las maniobras militares* que la tela de araña autoritaria liderada en este caso por *Nicolás Maduro* ha organizado en las próximas semanas en la costa venezolana cerca de Colombia. Por primera vez fuerzas de *China, Rusia, Irán, Argelia y Venezuela* se unirán para demostrar al mundo que ya han vencido en su particular guerra contra las democracias. Hoy podemos decir que Occidente, asediado por todos lados e incapaz de responder a estos desafíos, *comienza a aceptar la derrota*. Las voces que claman por convencer a Zelenski de que se rinda crecen en Europa a medida que se aproxima el invierno y los gobiernos tiemblan ante la involución que puede producirse en caso de que regresemos a las cavernas energéticas.

Durante décadas Colombia sufrió el ataque de la guerrilla comunista soportada militarmente por Caracas y Moscú, que *produjo decenas de miles de muertos*, miles de niños fueron secuestrados después de ver como asesinaban a sus familias para ser reclutados por las tropas de la narcoguerrilla de las FARC. Pronto se nos olvida la historia de Colombia, pero conviene recordarla porque es el ejemplo más palpable de cómo un pueblo, resistente hasta la médula, *ha caído en las redes del Mal*._

. Maniobras en Venezuela: Occidente comienza a aceptar la derrota


----------



## NPI (13 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Este perfil PROUCROPITECO es del foro de Burbuja


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

La lucha por Peski


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda “Vamos por el camino, siempre por el camino, no nos alejamos, hay pétalos [minas antipersona]. Si hay un zumbido, nos tiramos a la derecha d…




slavyangrad.es











La lucha por Peski


13/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


“Vamos por el camino, siempre por el camino, no nos alejamos, hay _pétalos_ [minas antipersona]. Si hay un zumbido, nos tiramos a la derecha del camino”. Es el último _briefing_ antes de avanzar sobre la localidad de Peski desde las antiguas posiciones avanzadas del ejército de la RPD. Han estado aquí durante ocho años, aguantando la línea del frente contra el Ejército Ucraniano. La distancia entre las posiciones aquí era a veces de no más de cien o ciento cincuenta metros. Provocaciones, enfrentamientos nocturnos, guerra posicional…durante todos estos años, los artilleros del Ejército Ucraniano, también desde Peski, han sido una pesadilla para los residentes de Donetsk y las ciudades cercanas. Muchos en Donbass se han desquitado, han asaltado Peski con especial pasión. Todo Donetsk ha podido escucharlo.

No había estado aquí desde hace cinco meses y, en este tiempo, la capital de la RPD ha cambiado tanto que está irreconocible. La feliz y amable ciudad ahora está desierta, las hierbas crecen entre los azulejos del bulevar Pushkin y, como en una película postapocalíptica, en la recepción del hotel se entregan dos botellas rellenas de agua en lugar de agua mineral. Durante casi seis años, Donetsk no ha sido una ciudad del frente, ahora es el frente. Hay interrupciones en el suministro de agua y de electricidad, bombardeos diarios y la idea de “zona segura” ya no existe aquí. El constante sonido de los cañonazos actúa sobre los nervios como un niño inquieto golpeando el respaldo de tu asiento desde la fila posterior en un avión.

En los últimos cinco meses, aquí han tenido que aprender a comprender cuándo se puede celebrar el sonido de artillería. Las voleas golpeaban la ciudad, pero en sus intervalos Peski sonaba como una esperanza de acabar con el terror al que se ha sometido a Donetsk en las últimas semanas. Los informes del frente confirmaron estas esperanzas.

Desde las antiguas posiciones avanzadas del ejército de Donetsk, avanzamos en fila. Quién habría imaginado que la instrucción sobre cómo actuar durante un bombardeo iba a ser útil tan rápidamente. Un zumbido en el aire, un hueco en algún lugar del bosque y ya estaba viendo dos hormigas bajo mi nariz tumbado en el suelo.

“Todos juntos, seguidme”, ordenó el comandante.

“Una imagen extraña para un pueblo liberado”, pensaría un escéptico. Respondería que es lo típico. Cada localidad abandonada, sin excepción, ha sido aplastada por las tropas ucranianas, las han puesto a dormir a base de artillería. Es la venganza. Peski no es una excepción. Antes de salir, observé el trabajo de los operaciones de drones del 11º regimiento de la RPD. Puede verse desde el cielo que la batalla por la ciudad continúa. El oponente se aferra a una pequeña zona en el noroeste de la ciudad y supone una resistencia focal. Ya están aislados de las fuerzas principales, pero continúan resistiendo. En el mejor de los casos, los restos de la guarnición de Peski -y esta era una de las más potentes fortificaciones de la primera línea de defensa-, están condenados a ser capturados. Si resulta, de repente, que no querían luchar, pero les obligaron.

El día anterior, había hablado con prisioneros que se habían entregado en Peski. Todos ellos son hombres corrientes de localidades como Nikolaev que fueron reclutados.

“¿Qué tareas te asignaron?”, pregunté a Oleg Shinkaev.

“Sentarme y esperar refuerzos. Aguantar. Se preguntó por la radio: ¿habrá refuerzos? Nos dijeron que sí, que había que esperar”.

“Ni siquiera sabíamos dónde nos habían llevado. Cuando nos capturaron, nos dimos cuenta de que estábamos en Peski”, explicó otro de los prisioneros, Denis Davidov. “No vimos nada porque nos trajeron por la noche. Ni siquiera sabíamos cómo volver, por qué camino. Así que, a excepción del refugio y las trincheras más cercanas, no vimos nada”.

“Nos dijeron que estaríamos en la tercera línea de defensa, en algún lugar de la retaguardia. Nos tiraron allí, nos transfirieron al mismo frente, ni siquiera sabía que estábamos en Peski hasta que nos encontramos allí”, se quejó Alexander Dmitrik. “Había que ayudar al vigesimotercer batallón, eso es todo. Cómo había que ayudar, qué hacer, eso no nos lo explicaron. No hubo órdenes, nada. Había soldados rasos como si fueran oficiales”. Y así vuelves a levantarse después del último impacto de un proyectil, te sacudes las manos y te preguntas quién está ahí realmente, si están todos abandonados sin comandantes.

“Había una zona fortificada enemiga aquí”, explica le comandante del undécimo regimiento, tras el que corro a un cobertizo golpeado, pero aún en pie. “Era su línea del frente por donde hemos irrumpido. Ahora Peski es difícil de barrer, pero se va a acabar, el final ya está a la vista”.

En algún lugar ahí fuera se escuchan numerosas explosiones: el oponente ha lanzado un proyectil de racimo. Un minuto después, el informe suena por la radio: la munición estaba complementada con _pétalos_, que han sido esparcidos por todo nuestro camino. Los soldados se lamentan, el destino impide avanzar más hoy. Peor prometen que nos volveremos a encontrar en el centro de Peski. Mientras tanto, la radio informa de otra casa que ha sido inspeccionada en la parte noroeste de la localidad.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Nervios

*Zelenski advierte a los comandantes ucranianos que no revelen los planes y operaciones militares*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha advertido a los comandantes y oficiales ucranianos que no hablen del curso de la campaña militar de *Ucrania* contra la ocupación rusa.

Sus declaraciones se producen a raíz de una entrevista concedida por un alto mando, el general de división Dmytro Marchenko, sobre los planes de liberación de la ciudad de Jersón, ocupada por *Rusia*.

*Zelenski* dijo en su mensaje de video: "Me gustaría señalar una cosa importante para todos los representantes de las autoridades estatales y locales, la esfera militar y otras personas que comentan los acontecimientos en el frente, el plan de defensa del mando, la preparación de operaciones específicas, etc. La regla general es simple: la guerra no es definitivamente el momento para la vanidad y las declaraciones ruidosas".


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

De tal palo tal astilla, buenos actores se saca Zelensky.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Curioso todo

. José María Liu:El embajador de Taiwán: «No pedimos que luchen por nosotros, pero sí que nos faciliten armas»


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

*Cada vez más, los propios ucranianos transmiten datos sobre la ubicación del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los almacenes con armas y municiones.*
Hoy, 07: 11


https://es.topwar.ru/200232-vse-chasche-dannye-o-mestah-dislokacii-voennosluzhaschih-vsu-i-skladah-s-oruzhiem-i-boepripasami-peredajut-sami-ukraincy.html



Por la noche continuaron las acciones encaminadas a la desmilitarización de Ucrania. Se realizaron ataques contra una instalación militar en Kharkov y la región. Los objetivos de los misiles eran las ubicaciones de formaciones militares enemigas, incluidos militantes de unidades nacionalistas y mercenarios extranjeros. También entre los objetivos del territorio para el despliegue de equipo militar se encuentran almacenes con combustible y lubricantes y municiones.

Es de destacar que cada vez más información sobre dónde colocan sus arsenales los militantes ucranianos, así como qué objetos eligen como lugares de despliegue, proviene de los propios ucranianos. Esto indica una vez más que cuanto más activamente el régimen de Kyiv se vuelve contra el régimen de represión, más a menudo se opone la población local.

*En este sentido, cabe destacar la declaración del Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Nacional de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, de que el objetivo ahora es "identificar a todos los ucranianos que simpatizan con Rusia". Los llamó colaboradores. Con base en estas palabras, el régimen de Kyiv está listo para encender el aparato represivo contra millones de ciudadanos ucranianos que ya están intimidados, pero que claramente no se darán por vencidos.*

Por la noche, también se realizaron ataques contra posiciones enemigas en los territorios de la República Popular de Donetsk ocupados por Kyiv. Las posiciones de los militantes y los depósitos de municiones de campo en la región de Artyomovsk fueron destruidos.

Cada vez hay más materiales del asentamiento de Peski, liberado por nuestras tropas, al oeste de Donetsk. Habiendo sufrido grandes pérdidas allí, el enemigo se retiró, dejando fortificaciones abandonadas que se habían construido a lo largo de los años. En ellos, los combatientes de la Milicia Popular encuentran un gran número armas y municiones, que ahora servirán para una mayor liberación de Donbass.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

-si vives y mueres en Donbass, si eres ruso y patriota, si aguantas te este basura de desde 1991, que esperaban, que delataran a sus libertadores? solo por eso esta guetra está ganada.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*Silencio de Greta Thunberg: En el contexto del aumento de los precios de la energía, Europa apenas recuerda la "agenda verde"*


El viaje de Joe Biden a Arabia Saudí de momento no ha dado el resultado que contaba el propio Biden. El petróleo, que había caído justo por debajo de los 100 dólares, en los últimos días ha vuelto a ganar esta caída, habiendo vuelto a superar la barra de los 105 dólares por barril (Brent).

Al mismo tiempo, la situación en el mercado mundial de la energía es tal que los precios están aumentando literalmente para todos los vectores de energía sin excepción. Y esto a pesar de que no todas las industrias se han “recuperado” tras la pandemia.

El petróleo, el gas, el carbón se están volviendo más caros, respectivamente, la electricidad está creciendo.

Los europeos planearon ahorrar significativamente en el consumo de energía en el verano, pero no fue así. El calor de 40 grados cubrió varios países europeos. Incluso Gran Bretaña se encontró bajo un sol abrasador, donde tales temperaturas generalmente no tienen sentido.

Hasta el momento, los europeos no han podido acumular volúmenes suficientes de gas en instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo. Aparentemente, algunos funcionarios creían que el gas y el petróleo eran solo para calentar casas y conducir automóviles. Resultó que el petróleo y el gas sigue siendo el trabajo de las centrales eléctricas, al menos para mantener el funcionamiento de los refrigeradores y acondicionadores de aire. Por no hablar de la industria.

En tal situación, puede surgir una escasez similar a una avalancha de portadores de energía, combustible como tal. Fíjate que ya no hay ninguna Greta Thunberg ni en el horizonte, completo silencio. Casi nadie habla de la “agenda verde” en Europa. Uno tiene la impresión de que el primero que diga esto simplemente será golpeado...

La geoenergía y los precios de la energía se discuten en el estudio de Den TV:



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

hay muchos más silencios yoko onu, greenpeace o demas: no money no words.
Schaub nos prepara sus gusanos verdes. Tan ecológico. Habrá que ie a los mataderos de gusanos a armarla. Son animalicos tb.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo que no me gustan son los nacionalistas españoles, cuando un término o concepto es apropiado por un partido o mafia, queda contaminado. ¿o acaso la "contaminación" era solo para los vascos? La inmensa mayoria de los emigrados vascos lo fueron por la reconversión, pero supongo que desde Hispanistán eso no se entienda o no convenga asumirlo.



Cuando la ETA mataba...hubo un movimiento terrorista del "nacionalismo español" que matara a politicos y policias vascos???
Los GAL fueron una medida politica de la PESOE...una rojada, vamos, para entendernos...me refiero a un grupo terrorista pleno, equivalente a ETA...o equivalente al UCK albanes...

Lo hubo???

Entonces...viejo perro rojo, NO NOS VUELVAS A HABLAR DE NACIONALISMO ESPAÑOL...para mi, un vasco y un catalan representan dos formas de ser español, ademas, muy españoles.

No existe el nacionalismo español...de hecho, a estas alturas de la ingenieria social llevada a cabo en España...debe ser el pais de la UE con menos conciencia de si mismo.

Las autonomias iban a ser la solucion y tal...


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Historia es que unos militares asesinos destruyeron un estado progresista en el mejor sentido y lo sustituyeron por otro medieval lleno de curas abusadores y ladrones, eso es la Historia, lo demás es mierda españolista.



Si...Francisco Franco, se levanto una mañana soleada ...y antes del cafe se pregunto: mmmmm...que me apetece hoy hacer?....mmmm

Ah siiii...VOY A DAR UN GOLPE DE ESTADO!!!

Efectivamente...en la enciclopedia roja lo pone...que me lo ha dicho @xicomalo .


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Cosas curiosas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica, cada vez más a occidente le pierden el respeto los otros países…hace años esto sería impensable…








Ejercicios Irán-Rusia-China en Venezuela una bofetada a EEUU | HISPANTV


Irán, Rusia y China, junto con Venezuela desafiarán a EE.UU. realizando una maniobra militar conjunta a solo 2000 kilómetros del territorio estadounidense.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## frangelico (13 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya queda menos,
> 
> *Informe anual del IRS muestra entrenamiento de agentes fuertemente armados allanando casas suburbanas (FOTOS)*
> Por Jim Hoft
> ...



Que brutalidad. En UsA se supone que el nivel de cumplimiento fiscal es muy elevado y por eso el IRs es una fuerza relativamente pequeña. Al final van a crear un ejército de confiscadores estilo italiano, pero en Italia sí que tienen un elevado nivel de fraude (por eso tienen una fuerza militar tan grande dedicada a perseguir a heladeros y fontaneros , con bastante éxito, hay que decir ).


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Es literalmente una fuente pro ucraniana, de hecho si leyeras el tecto (si sabes leer ingles, lo cual dudo paco de mierda) esta llorando y diciendo "todo esto es lo que ha ocupado rusia, piensa en ello la proxima vez que pidas a los ucranianos rendirse"
> Dejad de hacer el ridiculo (por favor)



A ver hijo de la gran puta follaniños, los mapas de posición no son de la fuente a la que aludes. Tú sí que eres un iletrado paco de mierda, cabrón, que ni te enteras. De gente como tú está lleno este hilo que deberíais estar convertidos en polvo como hacen en incineradoras 24/24 horas los rusos en las zonas afectadas invadidas.


----------



## millie34u (13 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Aquello fue una escaramuza comparado con la guerra que se traen ahora entre manos . Además vete a saber lo que paso a nivel táctico en esa batalla entre unos guerrilleros y un ejército a nivel del moldavo cono era el ucraniano hace años. Lo de ahora es una guerra total entre una potencia militar de primer orden y un país con medio millón de hombres armados hasta los dientes por la otan .pero tu si quieres sigue con tus vidrios del yutuf



joder, cumple con toda la normativa para ser un comentario de cuñao alcoholizado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, sigue el avance como en Siria…





АД из окопов Украины: Последние новости на утро 13 августа. Сводки Юрия Подоляки (14 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos podrían dejar de morir mañana mismo si EE.UU. se sentara con Rusia e hiciera la paz, sin embargo, Occidente tiene otros intereses en juego, indicó el cofundador de Pink Floyd y leyenda del rock británico Roger Waters, en una entrevista este viernes con RT.

"[El conflicto] se puede detener, en mi opinión, mañana mismo", dijo Waters. "Todo lo que hace falta es que los estadounidenses se sienten a la mesa y digan 'OK, sigamos con los acuerdos de Minsk'. Y entonces se acabaría todo".

El músico señaló que el actual presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, se presentó en campaña con la promesa de mantener los acuerdos de Minsk y poner fin a la guerra civil, que comenzó tras el golpe del 2014 en Kiev, y que el 73% de los ucranianos le votaron basándose en eso, "para no tener que hacer una guerra". Sin embargo, "en el momento en que fue elegido, alguien le puso una pistola en la cabeza, supongo, y cambió de opinión y no hizo nada de eso", señaló Waters. 






"Está echando leña al fuego en Ucrania": Roger Waters explica por qué presenta a Biden como "criminal de guerra" en sus conciertos
Preguntado por si Occidente quiere que el conflicto termine, Waters respondió: "No, no tienen ningún interés en terminarlo. *Lucharán hasta el último ucraniano*. O si quieren que termine, ¿por qué no lo hacen? Porque está en sus manos, siempre lo ha estado. Está en manos de la OTAN, está en manos de Joe Biden, excepto que no es así, es quien mueve sus hilos. *Y no quieren que termine. Hay enormes fortunas por hacer*", añadió, en referencia a los miles de millones de dólares en armas que Washington y sus aliados están enviando a Kiev.

Sobre la reciente visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, a Taipéi, Waters comentó a RT que Ucrania y Taiwán son los dos puntos calientes que podrían desencadenar *la Tercera Guerra Mundial*. "Si el pueblo chino quiere vivir bajo un régimen comunista, o los rusos, o cualquier otro del mundo, que lo hagan, ¿por qué no se les va a permitir la autodeterminación?, comentó el artista, recordando el principio de "una sola China", aceptado durante décadas por Washington.

Tras explicar la historia y los antecedentes de China y Taiwán, Waters se preguntó por qué Occidente está tan empeñado en imponer sus valores a los demás. "¿Por qué tienen que decidir, ustedes, este asentamiento colonial en Norteamérica, por qué tienen que decidir cómo se comportan todos los demás en el mundo?", dijo.



> "Quieren gobernar el mundo, eso es lo peligroso de la política exterior estadounidense"



Waters, de 78 años, cofundó Pink Floyd en 1965. Fue el líder, letrista y vocalista del grupo de rock progresivo durante años, hasta que lo dejó en 1983 para seguir una carrera en solitario. También ha sido un defensor de Julian Assange, el perseguido editor de WikiLeaks; ha condenado los abusos israelíes contra los palestinos y la censura contra los medios de comunicación rusos, entre otras cosas.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si añadimos a los expulsados por la limpieza etnica y politica en Euskadi y Navarra a sus hijos nacidos en otras provincias españolas, la cifra supera ampliamente las 400.000 personas obligadas por la fuerza y el miedo a abandonar su tierra, *asi ganan las elecciones el PNV y los Bilduetarras.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153751



Bueno...pero han ido metiendo morisma y negrada...el NWO de izquierdas esta feliz...


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Una central de generación de energía barata ,lo ultimo que quiere ver la UE



Mientras la central nuclear controlada por los rusos, seguia suministrando electricidad al gobierno de Kiev, la Nato estaba tranquila, ha sido desviar esa electricidad a Crimea y Rusia y comenzar a caer los obuses y misiles contra la CN.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los arsenales de los países europeos de la OTAN deben estar más secos que un bacalao. Para pedirle a un país pequeñito como Macedonia, que tampoco es que tenga un gran stock de armamento, que envíe material a Ucrania...



Es que Rusia lo esta haciendo muy bien...Europa no tiene pasta para armas...al mismo tiempo las que mandan a Ucrania, las trituran...

WIN WIN ...


----------



## Malevich (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mientras la central nuclear controlada por los rusos, seguia suministrando electricidad al gobierno de Kiev, la Nato estaba tranquila, ha sido desviar esa electricidad a Crimea y Rusia y comenzar a caer los obuses y misiles contra la CN.



Creo que Rusia decía que si quieren luz que la paguen....


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

*Cañones autopropulsados 2S23 "Nona-SVK" en las Operaciones Especiales*
Agosto 11 2022


https://es.topwar.ru/200130-samohodnye-orudija-2s23-nona-svk-v-specoperacii.html




Vehículos de combate en el camino a la posición.

En la Operación Especial actual, el ejército ruso utiliza una variedad de sistemas de artillería con diversas cualidades y capacidades. El otro día se supo que en la zona de combate aparecieron los cañones autopropulsados 2S23 "Nona-SVK". *Los equipos de este tipo tienen capacidades de combate especiales que se utilizan para resolver tareas asignadas y destruir varios objetivos terrestres.*

*Cañones autopropulsados en batalla.*
En los primeros días de agosto aparecieron en redes sociales y recursos especializados fotos del Nona-SVK SAO involucrado en la Operación Especial. Representaron un vehículo de combate del grupo "O" con el nombre personal "Shu-Oshu". Se informó que el arma autopropulsada forma parte de la 55.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados separada de las fuerzas terrestres, estacionada en la República de Tyva.

Unos días después, el Ministerio de Defensa publicó un video oficial dedicado al trabajo de combate de las tripulaciones de Nona-SVK. Sus héroes ya se han convertido en dos vehículos de combate del grupo "O". Se trata del ya conocido "Shu-Oshu" y otro cañón autopropulsado llamado "OmMani", así como sus dotaciones de combate.


El video muestra la salida de dos SAO a una posición de combate por un camino de terracería en un bosque. Al llegar al lugar, las tripulaciones se preparan para disparar: especificando las coordenadas y datos para disparar. Es curioso que el comandante de la unidad dé órdenes y transmita información en el idioma tuvano, lo que brinda protección adicional contra la intercepción de radio. Después de la preparación necesaria, se lleva a cabo la carga y el disparo. Esta vez, los cañones universales de los cañones autopropulsados utilizan minas de mortero estándar de 120 mm.

El reconocimiento de objetivos y el ajuste de fuego se llevan a cabo utilizando un vehículo aéreo no tripulado. El mismo UAV mostró los resultados del tiroteo. Así, en una plantación forestal, cerca de un camino de terracería, hay posiciones camufladas y material enemigo. Sin embargo, en su lugar hay un destello brillante, después del cual se eleva una columna de humo y polvo. Los disparos sucesivos alcanzan con éxito dos objetivos a la vez en la misma área.


Listo para disparar
Es muy probable que el SAO 2S23 "Nona-SVK" se haya utilizado en la Operación Especial antes, antes de principios de agosto; sin embargo, estos episodios de trabajo de combate no entraron en el marco. Además, está claro que los tiroteos recientes no serán los últimos. En Ucrania, todavía hay suficientes objetivos para la desmilitarización, y los artilleros de la brigada 55 y otras formaciones deberán continuar su trabajo. Se puede esperar que "Nony-SVK" y sus tripulaciones se conviertan nuevamente en los héroes de los informes del Ministerio de Defensa y la prensa en el futuro.

*Para fuerzas terrestres*
A finales de los años setenta, se creó una nueva pistola autopropulsada 2S9 "Nona-S" específicamente para las tropas aerotransportadas. El armamento principal de este vehículo blindado era un cañón-obús-mortero 120A2 rayado de 51 mm con amplias capacidades de combate. Pronto se decidió desarrollar un arma autopropulsada similar para el batallón de artillería de las fuerzas terrestres.

A principios de los años ochenta, se desarrollaron varias opciones para adaptar el compartimiento de combate existente con el cañón 2A51 a las necesidades de las fuerzas terrestres. Algunos de estos proyectos llegaron incluso a construir y probar equipos experimentales. Con base en los resultados de estos trabajos, se eligió la forma óptima de la futura CAO. Se propuso realizarlo en el chasis con ruedas de un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal y equiparlo con un compartimento de combate modificado.

En 1984, la Planta de Construcción de Maquinaria de Perm (ahora Plantas de Motovilikha) comenzó a desarrollar un nuevo vehículo de combate, que recibió el índice 2S23 y el nombre Nona-SVK. El uso de desarrollos y soluciones listos para usar hizo posible construir y enviar un prototipo para prueba en el mismo año. Las pruebas y los ajustes llevaron varios años y terminaron con éxito.

A principios de los años noventa, la producción en masa del nuevo CAO se dominó en Perm. Luego, en abril de 1991, se emitió una decisión sobre su adopción. Por razones bien conocidas, la producción no repuntó a tasas elevadas. En total, solo se construyeron y transfirieron a las tropas unas pocas docenas de vehículos de combate. Fueron suministrados a unidades de artillería de batallones de fusileros motorizados de las fuerzas terrestres y costeras. Los cañones autopropulsados reemplazaron el complejo de morteros 2S12 Sani.

*Rasgos técnicos*
El producto 2S23 "Nona-SVK" está construido sobre la base de un chasis con ruedas modificado del vehículo blindado de transporte de personal BTR-80. Armadura antibalas / antifragmentación guardada, planta de energía y chasis. Al mismo tiempo, se cambió el equipamiento interno del casco para la instalación de un nuevo compartimento de combate, y también se mejoraron algunos sistemas y montajes.


Una de las pilas de municiones y un conductor.
Según los resultados de tal refinamiento e instalación del compartimiento de combate, el vehículo blindado conservó sus dimensiones anteriores, aunque aumentó su altura. El peso de combate aumentó a 14,5 toneladas Al mismo tiempo, las características de funcionamiento se mantuvieron iguales. También se conserva la posibilidad de nadar, incl. con tiro de agua.

El armamento principal del cañón autopropulsado 2S23 es un cañón 120A2 "universal" estriado de 60 mm, fabricado sobre la base del producto 2A51 para Nona-S. Tiene una longitud de cañón de 24,2 klb y está equipado con una puerta de cuña vertical. Para el uso de minas de mortero, se usa un obturador-apisonador móvil, que se coloca en la cámara junto con municiones.

El arma está instalada en la torreta en dispositivos de retroceso hidroneumáticos. El diseño del SAO permite una guía horizontal dentro de los 35 ° a la derecha e izquierda de la posición neutral. Ángulos de elevación: de -4° a +80°, lo que le permite realizar disparos efectivos con diferentes municiones.


conductor en el trabajo
El producto 2A60 puede utilizar la gama más amplia de municiones. Se han desarrollado nuevos proyectiles de 120 mm para diversos fines; También se utilizan minas de mortero de los tipos existentes. Es posible utilizar municiones guiadas como Gran o Kitolov-2. El calibre seleccionado también permite el uso de minas de mortero extranjeras. En el compartimiento de combate de "Nona-SVK" se transportan 30 disparos de cualquier tipo.
*
Usando munición compatible, "Nona-SVK" puede disparar fuego directo o trayectorias aéreas. Las características del fuego dependen del tipo de disparo utilizado. Entonces, los proyectiles y las minas convencionales se envían a una distancia de no más de 9 km. Cuando se usa activo-reactivo, este parámetro aumenta a 12-17 km. Las municiones de varios tipos llevan hasta 4-5 kg de explosivo.*

La tripulación de cuatro personas dispone de todos los medios de control de tiro correspondientes a las tareas a resolver. El comandante usa la mira combinada TKN-3A para monitorear y buscar objetivos. El artillero tiene una mira de fuego directo 1P30 y una mira panorámica 1P8. La comunicación y transmisión de datos es proporcionada por la estación de radio VHF R-173.

*Beneficios conocidos*
Los proyectos Nona-S y Nona-SVK se basaron en ideas originales destinadas a ampliar la gama de tareas a resolver y mejorar las características principales. Este concepto se implementó y los vehículos de combate resultantes tienen una serie de características y ventajas importantes. Todos ellos son bien conocidos y han sido repetidamente demostrados en la práctica, tanto durante ejercicios como en operaciones reales.
*
SAO 2S23 "Nona-SVK" está construido sobre el chasis con ruedas BTR-80. Proporciona un nivel suficiente de protección, así como un alto rendimiento de conducción y movilidad. Por sus propios medios y sin el uso de un camión cisterna, un cañón autopropulsado es capaz de cubrir largas distancias sin desperdiciar valiosos recursos motores. Al mismo tiempo, también se garantiza una alta capacidad de campo a través en el suelo, lo que le permite llegar rápidamente a una posición determinada. Finalmente, el chasis SAO 2S23 se unifica al máximo con uno de los principales vehículos blindados de las fuerzas terrestres, lo que simplifica su operación y suministro.*

Sin embargo, *las principales ventajas de Nona-SVK están asociadas con las armas utilizadas. El cañón 2A60, debido a su diseño especial, es capaz de utilizar municiones de diferentes clases y resolver los problemas de varios sistemas de artillería. De hecho, es un reemplazo del mortero de 120 mm y una adición a la artillería de obuses. En este caso, es posible disparar fuego directo.*

Debido a tales armas, el cañón autopropulsado 2S23 es capaz de resolver una amplia gama de misiones de combate y alcanzar una variedad de objetivos, pequeños y de área, tanto directamente en el campo de batalla como en las profundidades de la defensa del enemigo. Es posible trabajar en circuitos de reconocimiento y ataque, incl. construido utilizando medios modernos de detección y corrección. Con todo esto, "Nona-SVK" se usa a nivel de batallón, lo que tiene un efecto positivo en las capacidades generales de fuego de las fuerzas terrestres.

*Hoy y mañana*
SAO 2S23 "Nona-SVK" ha participado repetidamente en varios ejercicios, y ahora tienen la oportunidad de demostrar sus capacidades durante una operación militar en toda regla. En general, dicho equipo y sus cálculos hacen frente a las misiones de combate asignadas y ayudan a llevar a cabo la desmilitarización forzada de Ucrania.

Cabe señalar que las pistolas autopropulsadas de la serie Nona son bastante antiguas y esto impone ciertas restricciones. Sin embargo, ya se han desarrollado sus contrapartes funcionales modernas: Lotos y Magnolia SAO con herramientas universales. Y se puede suponer que la experiencia de las máquinas Nona-S y Nona-SVK en la Operación Especial actual afectará positivamente el curso de proyectos prometedores y el posterior rearme del ejército.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los ucranianos podrían dejar de morir mañana mismo si EE.UU. se sentara con Rusia e hiciera la paz,



Bruselas tiene la llave del conflicto, negocia con Putin el cierre de las fronteras polacas, rumanas y los anglosionistas serian incapaces de seguir alimentando la guerra, sin frontera terrestre o maritima, todo se solucionaria.

PD- El problema es que nuestros politicos actuales no estan a la altura de los acontecimientos.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Bruselas tiene la llave del conflicto, negocia con Putin el cierre de las fronteras polacas, rumanas y los anglosionistas serian incapaces de seguir alimentando la guerra, sin frontera terrestre o maritima, todo se solucionaria.
> 
> PD- El problema es que nuestros politicos actuales no estan a la altura de los acontecimientos.



Nuestros politicos tienen la misma autonomia que el titere de Kiev , osea 0. Y la gente no estaria dispuesta a pasarlas putas por enfrentarse al imperio, eso tambien hay que tenerlo claro.

Así que las vamos a pasar putas por enfrentarnos con Rusia que no nos ha hecho nada, pero los lideres no tendran problemas con los amos yanquis.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Y así hasta la victoria 

*S&P rebaja la nota de la deuda de Ucrania, que queda en "default selectivo"*
Las agencias de calificación S&P y Fitch han rebajado la calificación crediticia de *Ucrania*, al considerar que el acuerdo para reestructurar la deuda del país devastado por la guerra lo colocó a un escalón del incumplimiento.

S&P degradó la nota de la deuda de Ucrania a "SD" o "default selectivo", último escalón antes de la moratoria.

"Considerando los términos y condiciones anunciados para la reestructuración (de deuda, obtenida por *Ucrania* el miércoles), y conforme a nuestros criterios, consideramos esta transacción como (equivalente) a un default", indicó S&P en un comunicado.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> A ver, en primer lugar usted ha dicho que el reino de Asturias es una especie de Confederación catalano aragonesa, entre Asturias y Cantabria lo cual no es cierto. Nunca existió esa relación de igualdad entre ambas entidades. El reino surge absorbiendo entidades autónomas en toda la cordillera, una de ellas los restos del ducado de Cantabria o los territorios al norte de la cordillera que hoy son liebana y la parte occidental de Cantabria, y poco después sopuerta y trasmiera.
> 
> En segundo lugar, no hay condado de Castilla hasta el siglo IX, de hecho su primer conde es un tal Rodrigo en 860, y no parece constar al menos en fuentes fidedignas ningún condado de Castilla en el siglo VIII, y menos en su primera mitad, por lo que esa división de la que usted habla que hace el Aurelio duque de Cantabria suena a apócrifa, por mucho que la haya publicado ese señor que usted dice, al menos en la parte del condado de Castilla, porque repito, no hay fuentes reconocidas, y ese señor no lo es, que documenten eso. No olvidemos que los genealogistas no son historiadores y más aún en aquellos tiempos en los que era muy importante demostrar nobleza de sangre y alcurnia para progresar socialmente o justificar reclmaciones a tal o cual territorio. Sabido es la cantidad de familias romanas senatoriales del Bajo imperio y posromanas que pretenden remontar su descendencia a las familias de la nobleza senatorial de los primeros siglos de la republica y se inventaban genealogías para ello
> 
> ...



Me parecería bien que en este hilo se hablara de la Rus de Kiev, del príncipe Oleg y de Taras Bulba y sus cosacos, pero las raíces históricas del reino Astur-Leonés, del condado de Castilla y del señorío de Vizcaya, tema bien interesante, debería de tratarse en otro hilo.


----------



## millie34u (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cuando la ETA mataba...hubo un movimiento terrorista del "nacionalismo español" que matara a politicos y policias vascos???
> Los GAL fueron una medida politica de la PESOE...una rojada, vamos, para entendernos...me refiero a un grupo terrorista pleno, equivalente a ETA...o equivalente al UCK albanes...
> 
> Lo hubo???
> ...



no, eran más de matar abogados laboralistas y adolescentes


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Es literalmente una fuente pro ucraniana, de hecho si leyeras el tecto (si sabes leer ingles, lo cual dudo paco de mierda) esta llorando y diciendo "todo esto es lo que ha ocupado rusia, piensa en ello la proxima vez que pidas a los ucranianos rendirse"
> Dejad de hacer el ridiculo (por favor)



Y tú cual crees que es la fuente que expongo? 
La de Liveupmap?, pues NO.
NO, en absoluto es una fuente ucraniana, es algo mucho más serio.
El ridículo lo estás haciendo tu que no sabes ni los avances de las tropas a las que defiendes ni de las ordenes recibidas por la manada de liendres borrachas rusas.


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Tío, enserio deberías dejar lo que tomas porque solo te deja en evidencia la ignorancia que gastas.
> Si eso fuera como cuentas ten por seguro que los del otro bando ni tuvieron tiempo a recoger a sus caídos cuando se retiraron de devaltsevo mucho menos de enterrarlos siendo que luchaban con "exfuerzas especiales rusas"... si los rusos hubieran entrado en 2014 seguramente hoy caminarán arruinados sobre los escombros de Berlín o de Basilea.
> En esta guerra muchos no aceptan y son incapaces de entender que no es Ucrania lo que esta en juego, alguno ahí atrás preguntaba porque no había material más actual del 2000 en el campo de batalla en cantidad; pues evidentemente que eso se reserva para el titiritero no para los sirvientes prescindible ya que para ellos con el vetusto armamento soviético almacenado desde hace décadas sirve y hace el papel(no de la misma manera que nuestros leo de zaragoza, que solo son chatarra).
> Unos se alzaran por encima mientras otros caerán sin entender el porqué.



Para qué me citas? de qué me estás hablando?


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Nuestros politicos tienen la misma autonomia que el titere de Kiev , osea 0. *Y la gente no estaria dispuesta a pasarlas putas por enfrentarse al imperio, eso tambien hay que tenerlo claro.*
> 
> Así que las vamos a pasar putas por enfrentarnos con Rusia que no nos ha hecho nada, pero los lideres no tendran problemas con los amos yanquis.




Eso es algo que la gente aquí no entiende. Yo no acabo de comprender porque piensan que Venezuela tiene que obedecer y nosotros no. Quiero decir que que no se porqué piensan que Antonio puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones y Chavez o Maduro no. Antonio tiene que hacer lo que le manden (sahara marroquí por ejemplo) o lo tratarían como a chavez. Y los primeros que saldrían detrás del guaido de turno a revolver cuando les falte la puta cocacola son los que ahora le exigen "independencia".

Coño ... que no te estás jugando los cuartos con cualquiera .... que si desobedeces te quitan la pasta del banco ....


----------



## Don Luriio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio ruso de Defensa, confirma ahora mismo que Peski ha sido liberada.

También ha confirmado que en Noviembre, Rusia y Argelia harán maniobras militares conjuntas, en la frontera con Marruecos.

Se vienen cositas!


----------



## Strikelucky (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para qué me citas? de qué me estás hablando?



Fallo mío, estaba citando a otro usuario.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La OTAN estudia cerrar los países bálticos para la Armada rusa Estonia y Finlandia discutieron planes de misiles que cerrarían el Mar Báltico a Rusia, dice Tallin



Les van a succionar el miembro por delante y por detras...que lo intenten si tienen cojones...

SE CREEN QUE RUSIA ESTA FAROLEANDO...ALGUNA OSTIA BIEN DADA SE VAN A LLEVAR EN EL MORRO ESTOS COSMOPALETOS BALTICOS...


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 5.000 torturados en el Pais Vasco, ¿se sorprende ahora?



Anda vete a tomar por el culo...

La sangre la pusieron los españoles...cayo Franco, y la siguieron poniendo...


Tu eres un puto rojo que compra el discurso que le conviene...como se nota que a ti no te jodieron tu negocio, te estorsionaron, o mataron a algun familiar tuyo...

Cuantos de los cientos de victimas de la violencia de Eta se tomaron la justicia por su mano???
Cuantos respondieron a la sangre con la sangre?

Por cierto...como gustais de hacer los carqui rojos como tu...


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Forbes calculó cuánto cuestan los aviones destruidos en Crimea.*

Varias fuentes informan que entre 8 y 24 unidades de la aviación rusa, principalmente aviones de combate y de reconocimiento, fueron destruidas en el aeródromo de Saky en Crimea. *Forbes estimó que antes del bombardeo había aviones con un valor de entre 650 y 850 millones de dólares en el aeródromo.*

Según el proyecto de inteligencia de código abierto UA Weapons Tracker, al menos 11 aviones fueron destruidos en el aeródromo de Novofedorivka: cinco cazas Su-30SM y seis aviones de ataque y reconocimiento Su-24MR. Por lo tanto, las explosiones en Novofedorivka podrían costarle a Rusia unos 300 millones de dólares.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es algo que la gente aquí no entiende. Yo no acabo de comprender porque piensan que Venezuela tiene que obedecer y nosotros no. Quiero decir que que no se porqué piensan que Antonio puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones y Chavez o Maduro no. Antonio tiene que hacer lo que le manden (sahara marroquí por ejemplo) o lo tratarían como a chavez. Y los primeros que saldrían detrás del guaido de turno a revolver cuando les falte la puta cocacola son los que ahora le exigen "independencia".
> 
> Coño ... que no te estás jugando los cuartos con cualquiera .... que si desobedeces te quitan la pasta del banco ....



Cuando la pasta en el banco esté bajo corralito, o no alcance ni para comprar el pan, veremos desobediencia, pero no antes.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo los niños, los borrachos, los locos y esta pedorra, dicen la verdad:



Una loca del coño...a la que veremos llorando cuando nadie la haga ni puto caso...y las pase mas putas que en vendimias.


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Les van a succionar el miembro por delante y por detras...que lo intenten si tienen cojones...
> 
> SE CREEN QUE RUSIA ESTA FAROLEANDO...ALGUNA OSTIA BIEN DADA SE VAN A LLEVAR EN EL MORRO ESTOS COSMOPALETOS BALTICOS...



y con qué lo van a cerrar? con barcos de pesca¿? con jimars de jijoe?


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

Son jodidas las camaras termicas en los drones,

"Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania concentraron sus fuerzas en el cinturón forestal de la región de Izyum. Con un certero ataque de artillería, un pelotón de soldados ucranianos se partió en átomos"

t.me/boris_rozhin/60366


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Artículo del The New York Times, presumiblemente redactado tras consultar con asesores de la Casa Blanca y militares: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/11/us/p ... raine.html

Merece la pena leerlo, pero resumiendo mucho, afirman que las bajas rusas ascienden a 500 diarias, que el 85% del ER ya ha sido trasladado a Ucrania, que sus mejores unidades han resultado masacradas y se están quedando sin tropas, que su única opción de continuar la lucha sería una movilización general, algo que descartan por el coste político... Los rusos ya no pueden avanzar en Donetsk y parece que todo se va a decidir en el Frente Sur, donde los ivanes están trasladando tropas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Son jodidas las camaras termicas en los drones,
> 
> "Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania concentraron sus fuerzas en el cinturón forestal de la región de Izyum. Con un certero ataque de artillería, un pelotón de soldados ucranianos se partió en átomos"
> 
> t.me/boris_rozhin/60366



Aún no han entendido algunos ucranianos que tienen que estar siempre debajo de tierra, como en Siria. Si andas por la superficie, y sin cobertura aérea, eres un pato en una barraca de tiro.


----------



## Malevich (13 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio ruso de Defensa, confirma ahora mismo que Peski ha sido liberada.
> 
> También ha confirmado que en Noviembre, Rusia y Argelia harán maniobras militares conjuntas, en la frontera con Marruecos.
> 
> Se vienen cositas!



Se hablaba de Bechar, que está a escasos kilómetros del reino y a mitad de camino entre Tinduf y Orán. Las caravanas que llevan medicinas y comida a los Campamentos Saharauis suelen hacer noche allí.


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Cuando la pasta en el banco esté bajo corralito, o no alcance ni para comprar el pan, veremos desobediencia, pero no antes.



No me refería a la pasta de la gente. Me refería a los activos del pais. Vamos ... lo que les han hecho a Rusia, Irán, Venezuela, etc...etc... robarles todo lo que estaba a su alcance por la puta cara.

Pues no se porque esta gente piensa que un pais como España tiene algún margen de maniobra. Si no obedecemos, palo.

En cuanto a la gente ..... bueno de la gente no esperes nada bueno.


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

La nueva bestia del sprint.
1,90 y 90 kilos.

Debutó anteayer como pro siendo segundo.

La bandera que le ponen ahora es blanca. Los equipos españoles, tras arrasar en sub23 este año, no le han querido.

Le han fichado los Kazajos de Astana.

Mientras, VOMISTAR, comiéndose los mocos.








Gleb Syritsa, ¿un error de visión de los equipos profesionales españoles? - Zikloland


Gleb Syritsa es uno de los protagonistas de la semana. Este joven ciclista ruso ha debutado en la categoría WorldTeam como stagiaire (ciclista a prueba)




www.zikloland.com












Syritsa, el peso pesado del pelotón


El corpulento ciclista ruso, que ha arrasado en el calendario amateur español tras ser acogido por un equipo catalán, debuta en la élite mundial




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Artículo del The New York Times, presumiblemente redactado tras consultar con asesores de la Casa Blanca y militares: https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/11/us/p ... raine.html
> 
> Merece la pena leerlo, pero resumiendo mucho, afirman que las bajas rusas ascienden a 500 diarias, que el 85% del ER ya ha sido trasladado a Ucrania, que sus mejores unidades han resultado masacradas y se están quedando sin tropas, que su única opción de continuar la lucha sería una movilización general, algo que descartan por el coste político... Los rusos ya no pueden avanzar en Donetsk y parece que todo se va a decidir en el Frente Sur, donde los ivanes están trasladando tropas...



jajajajajajajaja más calibán no puedes ser pájaro bobo


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

El tanque ruso más nuevo *T-90M "Breakthrough" en la **dirección** de Kharkiv *A juzgar por el terreno, la tripulación opera en el área de los asentamientos de Dolina y Krasnopolye en la dirección Slavyansko-Barvenkovsky. 

Los primeros vehículos aparecieron en unidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF hace dos años. Desde la primavera, se han probado en combate en la zona NVO: según algunos informes, el conjunto de la compañía T-90M está operando en la región de Kharkov. En cuanto a sus características tácticas y técnicas, el Breakthrough está en muchos aspectos cerca del tanque T-14 Armata, pero, a diferencia de este último, el T-90M *ya* está a la vanguardia y proporciona apoyo de fuego a las unidades de fusil motorizado de la Federación Rusa. ejército.

Y esto es *mucho más importante que* la demostración regular de un modelo _prometedor_ de equipo en desfiles y foros, declaraciones sobre la ausencia de análogos en el mundo y promesas de producir cientos de unidades para 2030.

t.me/boris_rozhin/60353


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Maxar publica imágenes de satélite del aeródromo de Bielorrusia usado por Rusia que contradicen la versión oficial y muestran una explosión reciente.*
El proyecto de vigilancia bielorruso Gayun informó de varias explosiones en el aeródromo de Ziabrauka, ubicado en la región bielorrusa de Gomel, que limita con la región ucraniana de Chernihov.

Según informa, el aeródromo es utilizado por la aviación rusa en la *guerra contra Ucrania*. Después de las explosiones, el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia dijo que uno de sus equipos se incendió durante la prueba de un nuevo motor a las 11.00 horas del 10 de agosto.

Sin embargo, Maxar publicó imágenes el 13 de agosto diciendo que "se pueden ver marcas de quemaduras de una explosión reciente" en la pista principal y la vegetación quemada es evidente cerca".



Imagen de satélite del aeródromo de Ziabrauka, en Bielorrusia, tras un bombardeo.EFE


----------



## niraj (13 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Curioso todo
> 
> . José María Liu:El embajador de Taiwán: «No pedimos que luchen por nosotros, pero sí que nos faciliten armas»



Embajador... de un lugar que no tiene embajada en España y no reconocido como país 

Curioso que con la bilis que expulsaban los de ABC por las "embajadas catalanas", ahora vayan ellos denominando "embajada" al local de cualquier entidad separatista.... de otros paises


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Obvio la base Rusa del mar negro que le da dominio sobre todo el mar y todos los paises del Mar negro. Sería un suicidio dejarselo a los Ucranianos.
> 
> 
> Aun así se les jodio el plan a los occidentales, lo de China y la inflación va hacer que no puedan dar tanta ayuda y daño a Rusia como preveían.



Lo que quede de Ucrania ...ha de ser un lastre...para lo que quede de UE.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

*Control objetivo de la destrucción del puesto de tiro nazi en dirección Soledar* 

t.me/boris_rozhin/60352


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

El mes que viene estarán de más en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajajajajaja más calibán no puedes ser pájaro bobo



Mejor es ser caliban......que ser un completo GILIPOLLAS como tú.....chusquero de mierda........


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No me refería a la pasta de la gente. Me refería a los activos del pais. Vamos ... lo que les han hecho a Rusia, Irán, Venezuela, etc...etc... robarles todo lo que estaba a su alcance por la puta cara.
> 
> Pues no se porque esta gente piensa que un pais como España tiene algún margen de maniobra. Si no obedecemos, palo.
> 
> En cuanto a la gente ..... bueno de la gente no esperes nada bueno.



Es que es un lose - lose. Vamos de cabeza a una crisis hiperinflacionaria si seguimos al dictado de los USA, o a un corralito si desobedecemos. Las élites serán los últimos en verse afectados, pero les acabará tocando a ellos también antes o después, por una vía o por la otra.


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

mantenerse fuera de tiro de la escoria mientras la machacas. y despues esas colinas huelen a victoria. no queda ni uno solo de eso nancys de mierda. mucho hormigon y? enorme burbuja de ladrillo innecesario
bravo gerasimov


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

Dame algo, Volodimir...









La situación de los gitanos en Ucrania es insoportable - Diario16


¡Que pronto nos olvidamos de lo que hoy nos conmueve hasta la extenuación y dentro de unos días ha quedado relegado en el rincón de los recuerdos! Está




diario16.com


----------



## capitán almeida (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor es ser caliban......que ser un completo GILIPOLLAS como tú.....chusquero de mierda........



anda búscalo en el diccionario pingüino ignaro


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

t.me/DonbassDevushka/18905

Nada nuevo, ucros abren fuego sobre soldados que se rinden, los soldados rusos les dicen que se relajen, pronto les sacan de esa trinchera y todo estara bien ...


----------



## niraj (13 Ago 2022)

Victor Ternovsky


Periodista ruso de Sputnik




t.me








Así quedó el pasaporte de una rusa que cruzaba la frontera entre Rusia y Estonia.

Los policías de la frontera estonia no solo le impidieron el paso sino también le arruinaron el visado Schengen de cinco años expedido por Francia.





XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX









Украина.ру


Главный по Украине Официальная страница интернет-издания Ukraina.ru в Telegram Прислать новость: @RUkrainarubot, ukrainaru@proton.me ВП и сотрудничество: @UkrainaruVP_bot ©️ Медиагруппа «Россия сегодня»




t.me





Un Ucraniano en Letonia llegó al examen de conducir, pero el instructor Letón le escuchó hablar en ruso y no lo dejó pasar el examen.
E incluso puso una nota de no presentación.

"Me inscribí para el examen por adelantado, pagué, esperé tres semanas. El día del examen, me pedí el día en el trabajo. Llegué a tiempo. Desafortunadamente, con el joven con el que tenía que tomar el examen, no pudimos ponernos de acuerdo. Anotó algo en mis documentos, me envió a la oficina, y allí me enteré de que los documentos decían que no me presenté al examen", dijo el Ucraniano kudrinskiy a los medios locales.

Y, en principio, a los medios locales no les importaría esto, pero la víctima de esta situación fue un Ucraniano, no un ruso.

@RadioStydoba


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Los combatientes de "Azov" no pensaban que los expulsaríamos de las zonas residenciales y los obligaríamos a esconderse en Azovstal". Aleksander Khodakovsky, fundador del batallón Vostok, cuyos combatientes fueron de los primeros en entrar en Mariupol, describió los antecedentes de las batallas por Azovstal.

t.me/DonbassDevushka/18881


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Larga fila de personas que desean salir de Rusia en la frontera con Estonia. Un video de las redes sociales.

*Estonia aprobó una prohibición de entrada a partir del 18 de agosto para los rusos con visas estonias. El tiempo de espera en una cola en vivo para el control fronterizo es de al menos 22 horas*.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

RIA Novosti_✔_
*Operación especial, 12 de agosto. Lo principal:
*
_*▪*_Putin celebró una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia: la agenda incluía temas de la "dirección militar", Shoigu hizo un informe.

_*▪*_Las pérdidas de la brigada ucraniana 14 en la región de Soledar ascendieron a más de 2 mil personas, los restos del personal fueron retirados a las áreas de retaguardia, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

_*▪*_Los ataques a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye podrían provocar el cierre del reactor, según las autoridades de la región, que no descartan la conservación de la central si Kyiv continúa con los bombardeos.

_*▪*_La posición del secretario general de la ONU sobre la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya plantea interrogantes, ninguna señal de él ha llegado a Kyiv, dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.

_*▪*_El grupo de defensa aérea alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye se ha fortalecido en el contexto de los bombardeos, dijeron las autoridades de la región.

_*▪*_Las tropas ucranianas dispararon contra la empresa química Stirol en Horlivka, dijo el alcalde.

_*▪*_Zelensky presentó proyectos de ley a la Rada para extender la ley marcial y la movilización general en Ucrania por otros 90 días.

_*▪*_El jefe del Ministerio de Defensa sueco no descartó que el reino comience a producir armas para Ucrania.

t.me/rian_ru/174283


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

*Los soldados rusos salieron del banquillo y ayudaron al soldado ucraniano herido, quien pidió no dispararle.*
Hoy, 12: 44




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Una de las principales diferencias entre el ejército ruso (y las repúblicas de la Unión) y el ejército ucraniano, que se manifestó durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania, es la *ausencia de crueldad injustificada hacia los prisioneros de guerra*.* Desde el comienzo de la operación especial, se han filtrado muchos cuadros de video a la red con burlas de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas sobre los soldados y oficiales rusos que fueron capturados por ellos. Los presos son humillados, golpeados, mutilados y simplemente asesinados por diversión.*

Mientras tanto, recientemente el canal de Telegram Kotsnoticias publicó un video con el comportamiento de soldados rusos en relación a un prisionero de guerra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante el ataque a las posiciones ucranianas en uno de los refugios, nuestros combatientes encontraron a un soldado ensangrentado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania).

Un hombre con uniforme militar ucraniano obviamente está herido, su rostro y cuerpo están cubiertos de sangre. Nuestros militares lo sacan del banquillo. Uno de los combatientes informa que aquí está el “trescientos”, es decir, los heridos. Además, da instrucciones para brindar asistencia médica al ucraniano capturado.
*
Nadie piensa siquiera en disparar, cortar o golpear a una persona cautiva desarmada. Por supuesto, se lanzan algunos epítetos poco halagadores que le dirigieron los soldados, y se pueden entender, pero ¿qué son palabras ofensivas en comparación con lo que hacen los militantes ucranianos con los militares rusos, de Donetsk o Lugansk que caen en sus manos?

El propio preso ucraniano pide que no le disparen.

"Amargado" y "obsesionado" llamó el comandante militar del ejército ucraniano. Y uno no puede sino estar de acuerdo con estas palabras. La operación especial mostró que las autoridades ucranianas y las formaciones armadas subordinadas a ellas habían perdido por completo un concepto como el humanismo, y no podría haberlo hecho sin la poderosa influencia ideológica de Occidente.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los combatientes de "Azov" no pensaban que los expulsaríamos de las zonas residenciales y los obligaríamos a esconderse en Azovstal". Aleksander Khodakovsky, fundador del batallón Vostok, cuyos combatientes fueron de los primeros en entrar en Mariupol, describió los antecedentes de las batallas por Azovstal.
> 
> t.me/DonbassDevushka/18881



Efectivamente, los planes de la OTAN era que podían resistir como en Alepo (Unos 4 años). Pero está claro que no resistieron a las tácticas nuevas puestas en juego.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> anda búscalo en el diccionario pingüino ignaro



No te la des de finolis...que no cuela...que eres mas basto que una bragas de esparto.... chusquero de mierda....


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

No tiene limites el judio?
Ya puse video de otro anciano que se rindio a las fuerzas de liberacion, este pobre hombre no tuvo suerte ...
Que edad tendra? 60 incluso ...


Ver archivo adjunto 1154838



Zelensky no parara hasta que no quede un solo ucraniano vivo ...
Ver archivo adjunto 1154840


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Anda vete a tomar por el culo...
> 
> La sangre la pusieron los españoles...cayo Franco, y la siguieron poniendo...
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Politico



Yo con sentimientos libertarios-comunistas, no hay ningún partido que exista que me represente, además comprendo que para implementar ese estilo de vida uno ha de estar muy compenetrado ya que siempre aparecen los aprovechados y ahora esta compenetración no existe, prima el egoísmo.

Sobre ETA, si se dieron torturas, pero ETA dejo de tener sentido ya en los años 70 y pocos, lo último que hicieron que quizás merezca un cierto respeto fue le muerte de Melitón (1968) un torturador y aparte lo hicieron mal porque fue delante de su familia cosa que no creo correcto.

ETA en los 70s y sobre todo tras la muerte de Franco para mi se convirtió totalmente en asesina y extorsionadora como tu has dicho.





__





Melitón Manzanas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
La lista completa no se conoce, pero se sabe que torturó a María Mercedes Ancheta, Joxe Mari Quesada,7 Marcelo Usabiaga, José Miguel Calvo Zapata, José Ignacio Huertas Miguel, Víctor Lecumberri, Roberto Cámara, Jesús María Cordero Garmendia, Jerónimo Gallina, Pedro Barroso Segovia, Javier Lapeira Martínez, Regino González Moro, Jorge González Suárez, Francisco Parra, Gaspar Álvarez Lucio, Manuel Mico Bartomeu, Nicolás Txopitea Paradizabal, Esteban Huerga Guerrero, Victoria Castan del Val, Mario Onaindia Natxiondo, Jone Dorrondoso,85 Ramón Rubial, Timoteo Plaza, Amanci Conde, Juan Agirre, Auspicio Ruiz, María Villar, Carmen Villar, Luis Martín Santos, José Luis López de Lacalle, Xabier Apaolaza, Ildefonso Pontxo Agirre, José Ramón Recalde, Julen Madariaga, Rafa Albizu, María Jesús Muñoz,3 Félix Arrieta y Juan José Sainz,9 entre otras personas.

Los asesinatos de Blanco, Francisco Cano un concejal del PP de un pueblo catalán, Ernest Lluch, dos policías municipales de Barcelona y un largo etc. no tienen perdón, ni se entienden.

No culpes a toda la izquierda, la que hay ahora no vale un pimiento, pero hay gente trabajadora y de izquierdas que si valen la pena.

P.D. Te respondo aunque creo que estas en las antípodas de mi pensamiento político porque creo que eres honrado con tus ideales.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No te la des de finolis...que no cuela...que eres mas basto que una bragas de esparto.... chusquero de mierda....



por su lenguaje los conocereis...además de bot-arate más ilustrado que el marqués de galapagar. Mis condolencias a Putin por el nivel de sus enemigos al menos Jerjes se enfrentaba a hombres que eran reyes, vladimiro por lo visto a pájaros que son palefraneros


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

HOY....vá por ti chusquero de mierda.


----------



## niraj (13 Ago 2022)

Запрещённая Украина


Информационно-сатирическое издание. Факты под острым соусом юмора и сарказма. По вопросам ВП: @eyegod_ru Чат-группа: @godeyechat. По вопросам группы: @CirGor Почта: g0deye_ru@protonmail.com Стикерпак - https://t.me/addstickers/godeye_ru




t.me








[ Photo ]
El jefe de la diplomacia Europea, Josep Borrell instó a los europeos a estar dispuestos a pagar el precio por apoyar a Ucrania y la unidad de la Unión Europea.

Pero a medida que se acerca el invierno, las declaraciones se vuelven cada vez más deprimentes.

Inicialmente, como recordarán, solo Rusia iba pagar un alto precio.

Josep, ¿qué salió mal?


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Rusia dice que si Estados Unidos le reconoce como estado patrocinador del terrorismo sería un "punto de no retorno".*

El diplomático ruso Alexander Darchiev dijo a los medios controlados por el estado ruso TASS que reconocer a Rusia como patrocinador estatal del terrorismo conduciría a “el daño colateral más grave a las relaciones diplomáticas bilaterales”, y agregó que Rusia podría reducir el nivel o incluso cortar las relaciones diplomáticas con los EE.UU.


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Spoiler: Politico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay ni izquierda ni derecha...

Hay ignorancia a capazos...los ideales son papeles politicos que lo soportan todo...luego llega un Coletas y le compra un palacio a una Vestrinja...

"Eso es la vida hijo...te lo digo yo"

Yo defiendo los derechos individuales, con mayusculas...no la mierda enlatada de toda la ingenieria social...precisamente implementada para destruir aquello que dice defender.

Contigo siempre me separara el tema COVID, para mi la principal piedra angular y colofon de la deshumanizacion que implica el GLOBALISMO.

Mi genetica ...y la de mi prole...tendran/ tendreis que ganarla con sangre...con mucha sangre.

No nos vamos a entregar al NOM.

Tu haz lo que quieras...pero no intentes aplastarme a mi y a los mios...antes, cagareis sangre.

Si soy honrado o no, no lo debo decir yo...aunque mi norte es precisamente SER una persona con valores de BIEN...cristiano y trabajador.

Defiendo al pueblo ruso...y defiendo al pueblo serbio y al chino.

Tienen derecho a existir y no formar parte de esta mierda en la que nos han metido los traidores de siempre.

El puto NOM de los cojones.


----------



## pemebe (13 Ago 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> A ver, en primer lugar usted ha dicho que el reino de Asturias es una especie de Confederación catalano aragonesa, entre Asturias y Cantabria lo cual no es cierto. Nunca existió esa relación de igualdad entre ambas entidades. El reino surge absorbiendo entidades autónomas en toda la cordillera, una de ellas los restos del ducado de Cantabria o los territorios al norte de la cordillera que hoy son liebana y la parte occidental de Cantabria, y poco después sopuerta y trasmiera.
> 
> En segundo lugar, no hay condado de Castilla hasta el siglo IX, de hecho su primer conde es un tal Rodrigo en 860, y no parece constar al menos en fuentes fidedignas ningún condado de Castilla en el siglo VIII, y menos en su primera mitad, por lo que esa división de la que usted habla que hace el Aurelio duque de Cantabria suena a apócrifa, por mucho que la haya publicado ese señor que usted dice, al menos en la parte del condado de Castilla, porque repito, no hay fuentes reconocidas, y ese señor no lo es, que documenten eso. No olvidemos que los genealogistas no son historiadores y más aún en aquellos tiempos en los que era muy importante demostrar nobleza de sangre y alcurnia para progresar socialmente o justificar reclmaciones a tal o cual territorio. Sabido es la cantidad de familias romanas senatoriales del Bajo imperio y posromanas que pretenden remontar su descendencia a las familias de la nobleza senatorial de los primeros siglos de la republica y se inventaban genealogías para ello
> 
> ...



1.- No hubo una confederacion a la catalana (como en ese caso se unieron las familias quedando como territorio principal Aragon en un caso y Asturias en el otro). Y en aquella epoca todavia no eran hereditarios los titulos, se elegian.

2.- No creo una historia alternativa, tu dices que las dos asturias han estado juntas y deberian ir juntas (Asturias de Oviedo y Asturias y Santillana) y yo digo que desde al menos el siglo X (yo creo que antes) han estado en dos regiones diferentes (una en Leon, la otra Castilla).

3.- Los mapas los hacían personas. Abajo te muestro uno que engloba prácticamente toda Asturias en Castilla.

El primer atlas oficial de España se hace en la época de Carlos IV (encargado por Carlos III) en siglo XVIII por Tomás López (1730-1802) que fue un cartógrafo español enviado por el gobierno español a París durante unos años para aprender cartografía y grabado con el gran cartógrafo francés Jean Baptiste Bourguignon d'Anville (1697-1782). En 1804, sus hijos publicaron su Atlas Geográfico de España.

Para que veas que yo también puedo poner mapas antiguos que apoyen mi tesis de que Asturias de Santillana fue creado como condado de Castilla y no integrado en el Reino de Leon como el resto de Asturias.

https://www.geografiainfinita.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/Nova-Hipaniae-descriptio.jpg (1610)

https://www.geografiainfinita.com/w...et-accurata-Tabula-Hispaniae.-J.-Visscher.png (1623)

https://www.geografiainfinita.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Condados-de-Castilla.jpg (930-970)

https://www.geografiainfinita.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/1590.jpg (1590 Felipe III)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-68FsXdmn...k/s1600/Mapa+de+España.+Tomás+López.+1788.jpg (1788 Carlos IV)

PD: No intento inventar nada, solo aporto datos e información. Tampoco intento convencer a nadie. De todas formas aunque contestes a este post yo lo dejo aqui.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania será larga, *- el jefe de inteligencia británico

Aunque habrá contraataques y contraofensivas, el teniente general Jim Gockenhall no cree que ninguna de las partes tome medidas decisivas este año y espera que la guerra en Ucrania sea prolongada.

“Rusia tiene que redistribuir algunas de sus tropas desde Donbass hacia el sur, donde está bajo una presión significativa de las fuerzas ucranianas en Kherson y sus alrededores”, dijo Gockenhall.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Como El Agua (13 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que Peski fue completamente liberado durante la ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154889
> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que Peski fue completamente liberado durante la ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas.



Quedaban unos pocos atrincherados , así que antes de avanzar....




Hoy ya tienen toda la población.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Detenida en Kiev una mujer por filtrar a Rusia fotos y vídeos de bases militares en Ucrania*
La Oficina del Fiscal de la región de Kiev ha informa de la detención de una mujer por filtrar información delicada a Rusia.

Según a oficina del Fiscal, la mujer ha estado tomando fotos y videos de bases militares en Kiev y en la región de Kien filtrándoselos a un oficial del Servicio de Seguridad Ruso. *Rusia* usó los datos para lanzar ataques con misiles, dijeron los fiscales.


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mejor es ser caliban......que ser un completo GILIPOLLAS como tú.....chusquero de mierda........



Te refieres a los creados, promocionados y armados por los USA????


----------



## pemebe (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Anda vete a tomar por el culo...
> 
> La sangre la pusieron los españoles...cayo Franco, y la siguieron poniendo...
> 
> ...



Probablemente si hubiera habido más empresarios como Olarra (y menos pagando el impuesto revolucionario) ETA habria acabado antes.

Programa la clave:

NO COINCIDO CON MIS COMPAÑEROS, EN EL PAÍS VASCO NOS CONOCEMOS TODOS, DONDE NOS REUNIMOS CON NUESTRA TERTULIA, DONDE TOMAMOS EL APERITIVO O LA COMIDA, DONDE JUGAMOS LA PARTIDA. POR ESO HE ENVIADO AL PRESIDENTE DE BATASUNA-ETA, JON IDIGORAS, UNA LISTA DE POSIBLES VÍCTIMAS DE SU PARTIDO SI ETA ATENTA CONTRA ALGUNO DE MIS TRABAJADORES Y FAMILIARES. TAMBIÉN LE HE ENVIADO COPIA DEL DEPÓSITO BANCARIO DE 300 MILLONES DE PESETAS QUE GARANTIZAN LAS ACCIONES POR PROFESIONALES RESIDENTES EN MARSELLA

Y más adelante en el diario el Pais:









Olarra admite haber contratado a elementos "mafiosos"


El empresario vizcaíno Luis Olarra admite haber mantenido contactos con elementos mafiosos marselleses y corsos para que actúen contra ETA en el caso




elpais.com





"si se produce algún atentado contra mi persona o mi familia, van a ir otros muchos detrás" 

Conclusión: *ETA no atentó contra Olarra, su familia o sus empleados jamás.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Quedaban unos pocos atrincherados , así que antes de avanzar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se llama purificación sana, nazis crujientes al hoyo, verdad @rejon jolagranputa?


----------



## pemebe (13 Ago 2022)

*Si hasta Amnistía Internacional se vuelve "putinista" (1/2)*
por Gianandrea Gaiani 

Cualquiera que se atreva a cuestionar los dogmas de la propaganda ucraniana, animada, apoyada y amplificada por Estados Unidos y la OTAN es, por definición comúnmente aceptada por el circo político-mediático dominante en Occidente, un "putinista".
Sin embargo, es difícil incluir en las "listas de proscritos", ahora tan en boga en el Occidente democrático y también en Italia, a organizaciones como Amnistía Internacional, que en un informe publicado ayer afirmaba que "en un intento de repeler la invasión rusa iniciada en febrero, las fuerzas ucranianas han puesto en peligro a la población civil al situar bases y utilizar armamento dentro de los núcleos de población, incluso en escuelas y hospitales".

El informe afirma que "estas tácticas violan el derecho internacional humanitario porque convierten objetivos civiles en objetivos militares. Los ataques rusos que siguieron mataron a civiles y destruyeron infraestructuras civiles".
El informe de Amnistía Internacional se elaboró tras una investigación sobre el terreno realizada entre abril y julio en las regiones de Kharkiv, Donbass y Mykolaiv.

El informe

La organización visitó los lugares afectados por los atentados, entrevistó a los supervivientes, testigos y familiares de las víctimas, analizó las armas utilizadas y realizó otras investigaciones a distancia. Los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional encontraron pruebas de que las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron ataques desde centros de población, a veces desde el interior de edificios civiles, en 19 ciudades y pueblos.

Para validar aún más estas pruebas, el Laboratorio de Pruebas de Crisis de la organización de derechos humanos utilizó imágenes de satélite. La mayoría de los asentamientos en los que se encontraban los soldados ucranianos estaban a kilómetros de distancia de las líneas del frente, por lo que -añade el comunicado- habría habido alternativas que podrían haber evitado poner en peligro a la población civil.

Amnistía Internacional no tiene conocimiento de ningún caso en el que el ejército ucraniano, que se había instalado en edificios civiles dentro de los asentamientos, haya pedido a los residentes que evacuaran los edificios circundantes o les haya prestado ayuda para hacerlo. Al hacerlo, incumplió su deber de tomar todas las precauciones posibles para proteger a la población civil.

Supervivientes y testigos de los ataques rusos en las regiones de Kharkiv, Donbass y Mykolaiv contaron a los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional que el ejército ucraniano operaba -continúa la nota- en las inmediaciones de sus casas y que, de este modo, exponía a la población civil a las represalias de las fuerzas rusas.
"Los soldados se alojaban en una casa contigua a la nuestra y mi hijo iba a menudo a llevarles comida. Le rogué varias veces que se alejara, temía por él. La tarde del ataque yo estaba en la casa y él estaba en el patio. Murió inmediatamente, su cuerpo fue despedazado. Nuestro piso quedó parcialmente destruido", dijo la madre de un hombre de 50 años muerto por un ataque ruso el 10 de junio en un pueblo al sur de Mykolaiv.

RecuperaciónCadavers

En el piso en el que, según la mujer, se habían apostado los soldados ucranianos, Amnistía Internacional encontró equipo y uniformes militares. "No entiendo por qué nuestros soldados disparan desde las ciudades y no desde los campos", es el testimonio de Mykola, que vive en un edificio de Lysychansk, en el Donbass, que ha sido golpeado varias veces por los ataques rusos.

"Hay actividad militar aquí en el barrio. Cuando sale fuego, inmediatamente después entra fuego", es el testimonio de un hombre que vive en la misma zona. En Lysychansk", continúa el informe, "los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional vieron a soldados en un edificio situado a 20 metros de la entrada de un refugio subterráneo utilizado por los habitantes y en el que fue asesinado un anciano. En una ciudad del Donbass, el 6 de mayo, las fuerzas rusas atacaron con bombas de racimo un barrio de casas, en su mayoría de una o dos plantas, donde operaba la artillería ucraniana.
Los fragmentos de las bombas de racimo dañaron la casa donde Anna, de 70 años, vive con su madre de 95 años.

"La metralla atravesó la puerta. Estaba dentro de la casa. La artillería ucraniana estaba cerca de mi jardín. Los soldados estaban detrás del jardín y detrás de la casa. Desde que empezó la guerra los he visto ir y venir. Mi madre está paralizada, es imposible que escapemos'.

A principios de julio, en la región de Mykolaiv, un agricultor resultó herido en el ataque de las fuerzas rusas a un depósito de grano. Horas después del ataque", continúa el comunicado, "los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional observaron la presencia de soldados y vehículos militares ucranianos en la zona del almacén.

Testigos presenciales confirmaron que la estructura, situada a lo largo de la carretera que conduce a una granja donde viven y trabajan personas, había sido utilizada por las fuerzas ucranianas. Mientras los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional examinaban los daños causados a edificios y otras estructuras civiles en las regiones de Kharkiv, Donbass y Mykolaiv, oyeron disparos procedentes de posiciones ucranianas cercanas.

En Bakhmut -continúa la nota- muchos testigos hablaron de un edificio utilizado por los soldados ucranianos y situado a menos de 20 metros de un edificio de varias plantas. El 18 de mayo, un misil ruso alcanzó el edificio, destruyendo parcialmente cinco pisos y dañando los edificios vecinos.

Tres residentes informaron de que antes del ataque de las fuerzas rusas, las fuerzas ucranianas habían utilizado un edificio situado al otro lado de la calle y que dos camiones del ejército ucraniano estaban aparcados frente a una casa dañada por el misil.
Los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional encontraron rastros dentro y fuera del edificio de la presencia de los soldados ucranianos, incluyendo sacos de arena, trozos de plástico negro para cubrir las ventanas y nuevos botiquines de primeros auxilios de fabricación estadounidense".

No se nos permite decir nada sobre lo que hace el ejército, pero somos nosotros los que pagamos las consecuencias", dijo a Amnistía Internacional un superviviente del ataque. En cinco lugares diferentes, los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional vieron que las fuerzas ucranianas utilizaban hospitales como bases militares. En dos ciudades, según el comunicado, decenas de soldados estaban descansando, paseando o comiendo dentro de las instalaciones de los hospitales y en otra ciudad los soldados estaban disparando cerca de un hospital.

El 28 de abril, un ataque aéreo ruso mató a dos empleados de un laboratorio médico en las afueras de Kharkiv, después de que las fuerzas ucranianas establecieran una base en las cercanías. El uso de hospitales con fines militares es una clara violación del derecho internacional humanitario.

El ejército ucraniano -continúa la nota- establece rutinariamente sus bases dentro de las escuelas en los pueblos y ciudades de la región de Donbass y Mykolaiv. Las escuelas están cerradas temporalmente, pero muchas están situadas cerca de los asentamientos urbanos. En 22 de las 29 escuelas visitadas, los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional encontraron soldados o hallaron pruebas de sus actividades, ya sea en curso en el momento de la visita o antes: trajes de combate, contenedores de munición, raciones de comida y vehículos militares.

Las fuerzas rusas atacaron muchas de las escuelas utilizadas por el ejército ucraniano. En al menos tres ciudades, tras el bombardeo ruso, los soldados ucranianos se trasladaron a otras escuelas, poniendo aún más en peligro a los civiles.
En una ciudad al este de Odessa, Amnistía Internacional observó en muchas ocasiones que los soldados ucranianos utilizaban zonas civiles para alojarse y entrenarse, incluidas dos escuelas situadas en zonas densamente pobladas", afirmó.

Entre abril y junio, los ataques rusos contra escuelas de la zona causaron varios muertos y heridos. El 28 de junio, un niño y una anciana murieron en su casa, que fue alcanzada por un cohete. En Bakhmut, el 21 de mayo, un ataque de las fuerzas rusas alcanzó un edificio universitario utilizado como base militar por las fuerzas ucranianas, matando a siete soldados. La universidad se encuentra junto a un edificio de varias plantas, que resultó dañado en el ataque junto con otras viviendas civiles situadas a no más de 50 metros. Los investigadores de Amnistía Internacional vieron los restos de un vehículo militar en el patio de la universidad bombardeada.

El derecho internacional humanitario no prohíbe expresamente a las partes de un conflicto instalarse en las escuelas donde no se imparten clases, se señala. Sin embargo, las fuerzas armadas deben evitar el uso de escuelas situadas cerca de asentamientos civiles a menos que exista una necesidad militar urgente. Incluso en este caso, deben advertir a los civiles y, si es necesario, ayudarles a evacuar, lo que no parece haber ocurrido en los casos examinados por Amnistía Internacional.

3. Pieza en su sitio

Los conflictos armados socavan gravemente el derecho a la educación. Además, el uso de las escuelas con fines militares puede dar lugar a una destrucción que puede seguir negando ese derecho una vez terminada la guerra. Ucrania es uno de los 114 Estados que han firmado la Declaración sobre Escuelas Seguras, un acuerdo que pretende proteger la educación durante los conflictos armados y que prevé el uso de escuelas abandonadas o evacuadas sólo cuando no haya una alternativa viable.

Muchos de los ataques de las fuerzas rusas documentados por Amnistía Internacional en los últimos meses se han llevado a cabo con el uso de armas intrínsecamente indiscriminadas, como las bombas de racimo, prohibidas internacionalmente, o las armas explosivas que producen efectos a gran escala", continúa la declaración. Otros ataques se llevaron a cabo con armas guiadas con distintos niveles de precisión que, en algunos casos, realmente dieron en el blanco previsto.


----------



## pemebe (13 Ago 2022)

*Si hasta Amnistía Internacional se vuelve "putinista" (2/2)*

La táctica de las fuerzas ucranianas de situar los objetivos militares dentro de los núcleos de población no justifica en absoluto los ataques rusos indiscriminados. Todas las partes en conflicto deben distinguir siempre entre objetivos militares y civiles y tomar todas las precauciones posibles, incluso en la elección de las armas a utilizar, para minimizar los daños a los civiles. Los ataques indiscriminados que matan o hieren a civiles o dañan objetivos civiles son crímenes de guerra.

"Pedimos al gobierno ucraniano que garantice inmediatamente la retirada de sus fuerzas de los centros de población o que evacue a la población civil de las zonas donde operan sus fuerzas armadas. Los ejércitos nunca deben utilizar los hospitales para actividades bélicas y sólo deben utilizar las escuelas o los hogares de los civiles como último recurso, cuando no haya otra alternativa viable", ha declarado Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional.

El derecho internacional humanitario exige a todas las partes de un conflicto que hagan todo lo posible por no situar objetivos militares en centros de población o cerca de ellos. Otras obligaciones relativas a la protección de la población civil incluyen su evacuación de los lugares cercanos a los objetivos militares y la advertencia efectiva de cualquier ataque que pueda afectar a la población civil", concluye el comunicado, "El 29 de julio, Amnistía Internacional remitió sus conclusiones al Ministerio de Defensa en Kiev.

Reacciones en Kiev

Tras la publicación del informe, las reacciones airadas de Kiev no se hicieron esperar. El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky acusó a Amnistía Internacional de justificar los ataques rusos contra Ucrania, denunciando que no había visto "informes tan claros y oportunos de los organismos internacionales sobre los crímenes cometidos por los terroristas rusos". 

Hemos visto un informe completamente diferente de Amnistía, que lamentablemente intenta exonerar a Rusia y transferir la responsabilidad del agresor a la víctima", dijo Zelensky.
Subrayó que "no se puede tolerar que una organización elabore un informe equiparando a la víctima con el agresor. Si se trata de informes que manipulan la realidad, entonces comparten la responsabilidad de la muerte de personas".

En Twitter, el asesor presidencial Mykhailo Podolyak reaccionó diciendo que "Moscú está tratando de desacreditar a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a los ojos de las sociedades occidentales con su red de agentes. Es una vergüenza que una organización como Amnistía participe en esta campaña de desinformación y propaganda".

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, calificó el informe de injusto. "Este informe de Amnistía Internacional no pretende encontrar y exponer la verdad al mundo, sino crear una falsa equivalencia entre el agresor y la víctima, entre el país que destruye cientos y miles de civiles, ciudades, territorios y un país que se defiende desesperadamente", mientras que el ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, calificó el informe de Amnistía de "perverso" porque, dijo, cuestiona el derecho de los ucranianos a defender su país.

Respuesta de Amnistía Internacional

Amnistía Internacional ha documentado "decenas de crímenes de guerra" cometidos por el ejército ruso desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, según escribió la oficina ucraniana de la ONG en un comunicado.

"Amnistía Internacional lleva más de 60 años protegiendo los derechos humanos en todo el mundo. Desde los primeros días de la guerra a gran escala, Amnistía Internacional ha reconocido que la invasión rusa de Ucrania es un acto de agresión y una grave violación de la Carta de la ONU, que constituye un delito según el derecho internacional.

Como organización internacional, Amnistía Internacional investiga y documenta los crímenes de guerra durante la guerra ruso-ucraniana. Desde el 24 de febrero, los investigadores de la organización han documentado decenas de crímenes de guerra y han demostrado que fueron cometidos por el ejército ruso. En particular, el ataque al teatro de Mariupol, el ataque a un edificio residencial y a un balneario en Serhiyivka, los crímenes de guerra en la región de Kiev, etc. Amnistía Internacional transferirá los datos documentados a la Corte Penal Internacional, que contribuirá a la justicia internacional y llevará a los autores ante la justicia. Un equipo independiente del Departamento de Respuesta a las Crisis de Amnistía Internacional se encarga de la investigación y la preparación del material." La declaración dice así.

La propia Callamard acusó a los "trolls de las redes sociales de atacar las investigaciones de Amnistía Internacional". Esto se llama propaganda de guerra, desinformación y desinformación. Pero no dañará nuestra imparcialidad ni cambiará los hechos".

Valoraciones

El informe de Amnistía Internacional no revela nada que no se supiera ya hace tiempo, al menos para quienes no hubieran decidido beber acríticamente sólo de la propaganda de Kiev.
No sólo porque los relatos sobre el uso de edificios habitados, hospitales y escuelas como puestos militares ya habían surgido con claridad, especialmente en los medios de comunicación rusos (que están censurados en Occidente y ciertamente no pueden considerarse neutrales), sino también en los informes de algunos reporteros de guerra occidentales.

Cabe destacar que el informe hace hincapié en el uso de las bombas de racimo, definiéndolo como prohibido por los tratados internacionales, pero debe recordar que la convención sobre las bombas de racimo no ha sido firmada por Rusia y Ucrania, ni por Estados Unidos, China, India, todo el norte de África, la mitad de Sudamérica y casi toda Asia.

El valor del informe de Amnistía Internacional sigue siendo inherente a su exactitud, debido a una investigación desarrollada durante meses en las zonas de guerra entrevistando a testigos y, sobre todo, al hecho de que la ONG no puede ser acusada de estar al servicio de Moscú o de ser "putinista".

El informe confirma, por tanto, con datos circunstanciados algunos elementos relevantes de este conflicto que hasta ahora han sido deliberadamente ignorados por gran parte de la política y los medios de comunicación de Occidente, pero que han sido, desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa, bien destacados por Analisi Difesa.

En primer lugar, la actual, que se arrastra desde hace ocho años en el Donbass, es también una guerra civil en la que 50.000 combatientes ucranianos están del lado de los rusos y una parte muy importante de la población de la región implicada en los combates está esperando la llegada de los rusos.

Esto explica por qué en muchas ciudades atravesadas por la línea del frente y en las que hubo combates sangrientos y prolongados, muchos civiles prefirieron refugiarse en los sótanos y esperar a que terminara la batalla en lugar de evacuar.

Esto también explica los continuos bombardeos ucranianos contra la ciudad de Donetsk, controlada por las milicias prorrusas, también con artillería de calibre 155 suministrada por los países de la OTAN.

Además, esto explica que el gobierno de Kiev intente imponer, aparentemente sin mucho éxito, la evacuación de 250.000 habitantes de esa parte de la provincia de Donetsk que aún está bajo el control de las fuerzas ucranianas pero que poco a poco está siendo conquistada por el lento pero progresivo avance ruso, destinado a reducir al máximo las pérdidas y la destrucción en un territorio que las fuerzas de Moscú y Donbass pretenden liberar.

"Podríamos avanzar mucho más rápido, pero esto causaría pérdidas muy importantes no sólo entre nuestros soldados, sino también entre la población mayoritariamente rusa de estos territorios. Además, un avance más rápido conllevaría una destrucción más importante de las ciudades e infraestructuras que pertenecen a nuestras repúblicas, y al final tendríamos que reconstruirlas a nuestra costa", argumentó el pasado mes de junio el capitán Ivan Filiponenko (en la foto de abajo), portavoz de las fuerzas de la República Popular de Luhansk, al ser entrevistado por Gian Micalessin (véase el reportaje del 24 de junio en Analisi Difesa), uno de los reporteros de guerra más conocidos y autorizados de Italia.

Por supuesto que es una fuente beligerante, pero renunciar a escuchar "las dos campanas" es la mejor manera de cometer errores y, sobre todo, de no tener una visión lo más realista posible de la situación.

En el mismo informe, Micalessin destacaba "el favor de las poblaciones dispuestas a recibir a los rusos como liberadores en lugar de como fuerzas de ocupación". Todos los factores subestimados en gran medida por un Occidente que a menudo ha hecho la vista gorda ante la situación de un Donbass en el que la población, mayoritariamente rusoparlante y prorrusa, lleva rechazando la soberanía de Kiev desde 2014 y librando una sangrienta guerra civil desde entonces".

Un contexto que explica la desconfianza y la hostilidad de las fuerzas de Kiev hacia la población del Donbass y de otras zonas de mayoría rusa.

Los vídeos difundidos en los últimos meses en las redes sociales por las propias unidades ucranianas mostraban a pelotones acribillados en las escuelas y declaraciones en las que los militares lamentaban la hostilidad recíproca de la población.
Además, Kiev ha empleado desde el principio unidades de la Guardia Nacional (de la que también forman parte las unidades Azov, Aydar y otras de inspiración nazi) en el frente y civiles armados: hombres ciertamente motivados, pero que suelen carecer de la formación, la disciplina y la sensibilidad de los militares hacia los civiles.

El informe de Amnistía parece así fotografiar una realidad en la que las tropas de Kiev no dudan en poner en riesgo a una población que evidentemente consideran mayoritariamente hostil, y no a su propia gente para protegerla del invasor.

Además, como en todas las guerras, existe la cínica consideración de que causar bajas civiles para atribuirlas al fuego enemigo indiscriminado es siempre una excelente herramienta de propaganda, un elemento fundamental en la conducción de la guerra por parte de Kiev, como demuestra cada día el propio presidente Zelensky.

Además, como en todas las guerras, la violencia y los abusos se producen en ambos lados del frente y, como en todas las guerras civiles, la frontera entre invasor y liberador es muy difusa y depende del punto de vista de cada uno. Al igual que hay "colaboradores" de los rusos en los territorios en manos de Kiev y ucranianos en los territorios controlados por Moscú y las milicias del Donbass que pueden ser llamados traidores o patriotas en diferentes lados de la barricada.

Todos estos elementos hacen más complejo el examen del conflicto en curso y el desarrollo de soluciones para ponerle fin. Complejidades que ciertamente chocan con una comunicación dominante que tiende a simplificar esta guerra dividiendo a los buenos de los malos, a los agresores de los agredidos. No es casualidad que, al igual que en Rusia está prohibido llamar "guerra" a la llamada operación militar especial en Ucrania, Kiev prohíba hablar de "guerra civil" y desafiar la versión oficial del conflicto con una ley que ha llevado, entre otras cosas, a prohibir hasta 12 partidos políticos.

Estos elementos en Europa e Italia (donde la militancia, el fanatismo y últimamente un considerable desinterés por el conflicto de Ucrania se han apoderado de ellos) se tienen muy poco en cuenta y muchos están dispuestos a tachar de "putinistas" a quienes los señalan.

Sin embargo, es precisamente sobre la comprensión de estos elementos que se puede desarrollar la posibilidad de poner fin cuanto antes a un conflicto que promete ser desastroso para el destino de Europa.


----------



## alfonbass (13 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "Si el pueblo chino quiere vivir bajo un régimen comunista, o los rusos, o cualquier otro del mundo, que lo hagan, ¿por qué no se les va a permitir la autodeterminación?



Ya hay que ser muy hijo de puta para hacer tal afirmación...pero mucho.....


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Un desastre humanitario en Severodonetsk. Se necesitan esfuerzos serios y rápidos para restablecer los fundamentos básicos de los medios de vida de la población. La situación en Severodonetsk es ahora seriamente peor que en Mariupol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





¡Un desastre humanitario en Severodonetsk!​​







Лыня_14


Канал создан для отчётности




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado la liberación de la aldea de Peski en la dirección de Donetsk. Una vez que se asegure el asentamiento, las cuestiones de avance hacia Vodyanyy, cuya pérdida podría crear problemas para el suministro de la agrupación de las AFU a Avdyivka, estarán en la agenda.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Columna regular - trofeos del "*O*tvatelnym"

Suecia ha suministrado un lanzagranadas antitanque de mano Grg m/48 "Karl Gustav" a unidades de la brigada siberiana del Grupo O a través de intermediarios ucranianos.

En la foto se aprecian claramente dos tipos de munición de 82 mm para ella:
Carga en forma de tándem HEAT 751
blindaje HEDP 502
#exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y la ciudad de Energodar vuelven a ser bombardeadas por militantes ucranianos - autoridades regionales









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los combatientes de "Azov" no pensaban que los expulsaríamos de las zonas residenciales y los obligaríamos a esconderse en Azovstal". Aleksander Khodakovsky, fundador del batallón Vostok, cuyos combatientes fueron de los primeros en entrar en Mariupol, describió los antecedentes de las batallas por Azovstal.
> 
> t.me/DonbassDevushka/18881




Si pegas el enlace (sin el http) en la caja URL de insertar enlace



Podremos acceder directamente

t.me/DonbassDevushka/18881


----------



## pemebe (13 Ago 2022)

*Nuevos suministros militares masivos de EE.UU. a Ucrania (9/8). Un resumen de la situacion hace 3 días.*

Ayer, Estados Unidos de América "autorizó el mayor paquete de ayuda a la seguridad" jamás decidido para Ucrania, según anunció el Presidente Joe Biden. "El paquete proporcionará municiones, armas y equipos adicionales a Kiev para ayudarles a satisfacer las necesidades básicas mientras defienden su país".

El Pentágono reveló que el paquete de suministros militares con destino a Kiev tiene un valor total de 1.000 millones de dólares, anunció el portavoz Todd Breasseale, quien añadió que es el decimotercer paquete de suministros aprobado por la administración del presidente Joe Biden desde agosto de 2021.

"La ayuda incluye munición, armamento y equipo militar que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ya" están utilizando con éxito para defender su país", dijo. En concreto, son:

Un número indeterminado de cohetes para los sistemas HIMARS M142
75.000 cartuchos de munición de 155 milímetros para los obuses M777
20 morteros de 120 milímetros con unos 20 mil cartuchos de munición
Misiles para sistemas de defensa aérea terrestre NASAMS
1.000 misiles antitanque Javelin
Un número desconocido de minas antipersona Claymore
Cientos de cohetes antitanque AT-4
50 vehículos blindados para transportar a los heridos
Explosivos C4 y cargas de demolición
suministros médicos
*Desde el inicio del conflicto en Ucrania, Estados Unidos ha enviado a Kiev suministros militares por un total de 9.800 millones de dólares.*

En los últimos días, muchos medios de comunicación estadounidenses han destacado cómo muchas armas y municiones que han llegado a Ucrania han acabado en tratos ilícitos de armas. *Una fuente citada por la investigación de CBS News reveló que el pasado mes de abril sólo el 30% de los suministros occidentales a Ucrania acabaron realmente apoyando al ejército de Kiev en el frente.

La investigación "Armar a Ucrania" fue retirada posteriormente del sitio web de la CBS, que corrigió gran parte de su contenido afirmando que "nuevas informaciones" habían revelado que el control de armas en Ucrania había mejorado considerablemente en los últimos meses.

Este episodio confirma el nivel de presión política sobre los medios de comunicación, incluso en Estados Unidos, para que informen sobre el conflicto en Ucrania y la implicación de Occidente.*

La cuestión del destino de las armas y la munición, planteada por el Análisis de Defensa desde el 11 de marzo, ha suscitado un agrio debate en Estados Unidos, que ha enviado a Kiev al general de brigada Garrick M. Harmon para que controle y supervise el flujo de entrada de armas y su correcto envío a las unidades.

Evolución del campo de batalla

*Los nuevos suministros masivos y urgentes de armas y municiones estadounidenses parecen confirmar las crecientes dificultades que están encontrando las tropas ucranianas en los frentes del Donbass, Kharkiv y la región de Kherson.*

Aunque es imposible verificar los informes proporcionados por los beligerantes (incluidas las estimaciones del Subsecretario de Defensa estadounidense Colin Kahl, que ayer cifró en 70/80.000 el número de soldados rusos muertos o heridos desde que comenzó la intervención de Moscú el 24 de febrero) la nueva ayuda militar masiva de EE.UU. se anuncia apenas horas después de que el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenski pidiera más armas para frenar la ofensiva rusa y después de que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunciara que había derribado 19 cohetes disparados por sistemas de artillería M142 HIMARS en el este y el sur de Ucrania, destruyendo un número indeterminado de HIMARS cerca de la ciudad de Kramatorsk, la retaguardia del frente de Bakhmut.

La fuente rusa, en su actualización diaria de la situación, informó ayer de la destrucción en el curso de "duelos de artillería" de una batería de lanzadores múltiples Uragan en la localidad de Ocheretine, una batería de artillería de vehículos autopropulsados Akatsia de 152 mm en la localidad de Krasnoe (Ivankivske) y lanzadores HIMARS en la región de Kramatorsk.

Antes de este anuncio, los rusos habían anunciado la destrucción de 7 de los 16 HIMARS suministrados hasta ahora por Estados Unidos, y en los últimos días, Moscú ha reivindicado la destrucción de grandes fuerzas de artillería ucranianas y de numerosos depósitos de armas y municiones que habían llegado a Ucrania desde Occidente (el último golpeado el 7 de agosto en la región ucraniana de Mykolaiv explotó con 45 toneladas de munición recibida de los países de la OTAN), lo que confirma una capacidad más incisiva para detectar y neutralizar las fuentes de fuego enemigas.

También ayer, los rusos anunciaron que habían destruido hasta 9 pelotones de lanzacohetes Grad de 122 mm y obuses autopropulsados 152 msta-B y Giatsint-B en las zonas de Kodema, Mayaki y Adamovka. En las últimas horas se han registrado intensos combates a lo largo de la línea del frente, donde, según Kiev, los rusos han lanzado varios ataques aéreos.

La retaguardia ucraniana también fue objeto de fuego, ya que más de 120 cohetes rusos alcanzaron objetivos en la provincia ucraniana de Dnepropetrovsk, especialmente en Nikopol y Sinelnikovsky, donde los ucranianos se quejan de daños y víctimas civiles, mientras que Moscú afirma estar atacando depósitos militares.

Las autoridades rusas han cifrado hoy en 335 el número de mercenarios extranjeros muertos en Ucrania en las últimas cuatro semanas. Al igual que en el anterior recuento de Moscú, Polonia sigue siendo el país con más bajas, acercándose al centenar. "La cantidad de mercenarios extranjeros que llegan a Ucrania no es suficiente para cubrir las bajas en sus filas", dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el general Igor Konashenkov, al confirmar la muerte de 335 combatientes extranjeros en el último mes.

Entre ellos, 21 son estadounidenses, 36 canadienses, 33 rumanos y 99 polacos, Desde el comienzo de la ofensiva rusa, 146 polacos han muerto a manos de las tropas rusas, según Konashenkov. "En casi cuatro semanas, desde el 8 de julio hasta el 5 de agosto, como resultado de la ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas y las tropas de la Milicia Popular de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Luhansk, el número de mercenarios en Ucrania ha disminuido de 2.741 a 2.192", dijo el portavoz.

Durante el mismo periodo de tiempo, otras 175 personas entraron en Ucrania, 81 de ellas con pasaporte georgiano, para participar en la guerra contra Rusia, mientras que otros 389 mercenarios abandonaron el país voluntariamente.

*Los ucranianos también siguen teniendo dificultades para evacuar a los civiles de las zonas de la región de Donetsk atacadas por la ofensiva rusa. Kiev ha impuesto la evacuación, pero sólo consigue trasladar a unos pocos cientos al día hacia el oeste (530 el 7 de agosto, unos 800 el día anterior); en total, más de 3.000 personas, entre ellas 600 niños y 1.400 mujeres, han sido evacuadas en los últimos seis días.*

Según Kiev, más de 1,3 millones de personas han abandonado la región de Donetsk (que en febrero tenía 1,7 millones de habitantes en las zonas bajo control ucraniano) como consecuencia de la ofensiva rusa, y actualmente hay unos 350 mil civiles, entre ellos 50 mil niños, en las zonas en manos de las tropas de Kiev.

Para el otoño-invierno, los ucranianos quieren evacuar a la mayoría de los habitantes de la región de Donetsk, dejando sólo a 235.000 personas en las áreas de defensa, logística y mantenimiento de infraestructuras críticas.

Los rusos también están evacuando a los habitantes de los territorios de las regiones de Donetsk y Luhansk (Repúblicas Populares para Moscú) expuestos al fuego de la artillería de Kiev. En las últimas 24 horas han sido evacuadas 24.468 personas, entre ellas 5.222 niños, según el director del Centro de Control del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Mijail Mizintsev. Desde el 24 de febrero "se han evacuado 3.231.217 personas, entre ellas 512.538 niños", añadió Mizintsev.

En el frente sur, los rusos informaron de que la artillería ucraniana había vuelto a dañar el puente Antonovski sobre el río Dnepr, utilizado para llevar tropas y vehículos a la zona de Kherson. El puente ya había sido dañado por los cohetes HIMARS, pero los ingenieros militares rusos lo repararon y construyeron un puente de pontones.

Esta tarde, algunas explosiones (tal vez una docena, según testigos citados por Ukrainska Pravda) afectaron a la base aérea rusa de Saki, en Novofedorovka, Crimea utilizada para incursiones y lanzamientos de misiles de crucero embarcados en aviones.

Las fuentes oficiales ucranianas no atribuyeron la paternidad del ataque: la base está situada a 200 kilómetros de la línea del frente de Kherson, demasiado lejos para los lanzadores de cohetes de campaña ucranianos (a menos que Estados Unidos suministrara secretamente munición de mayor alcance), pero no se puede descartar la hipótesis de un sabotaje llevado a cabo por asaltantes o saboteadores ucranianos o la de un accidente.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Moscú habló de explosiones en un depósito de municiones de la base, sin aclarar las circunstancias, pero descartó un bombardeo o un ataque enemigo.

"No hubo ningún ataque contra la zona de almacenamiento de municiones en el aeropuerto", dijo el ministerio, que admitió que "varias municiones explotaron", pero nadie resultó herido y el equipo de aviación en el lugar no sufrió daños. Según TASS, unas 30 personas fueron evacuadas tras "un accidente" en el aeródromo de Saki y serán alojadas en hoteles.

Ayer, el diario ruso Kommersant informó de que se han creado "unas 40" unidades (al menos a nivel de batallón) compuestas por voluntarios listos para ser enviados a Ucrania en las diferentes regiones de Rusia. Los interesados, explica el artículo, firman un contrato con el Ministerio de Defensa de Moscú por un periodo de servicio de varios meses con posibilidad de prórroga, con sueldos que oscilan entre los 130.000 y los 300.000 rublos mensuales (entre 2.100 y 4.800 euros), más prestaciones y seguro en caso de lesión o muerte.


Componentes occidentales en las armas rusas

*Según un estudio del Royal United Services Institute (RUSI), del que informa en Italia la agencia Nova, se han encontrado 450 componentes microelectrónicos de producción estadounidense, europea y asiática dentro de equipos militares rusos abandonados en Ucrania.* La RUSI informó del resultado de la inspección de 27 sistemas de armas y fragmentos de equipos rusos desgastados o perdidos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. La mayoría de ellos fueron fabricados en Estados Unidos.

"La preponderancia de las piezas fabricadas en el extranjero dentro de estos sistemas revela que la maquinaria de guerra rusa depende en gran medida de las importaciones de microelectrónica sofisticada para poder funcionar", afirma el informe.

Y ello "a pesar de los persistentes esfuerzos del gobierno ruso por sustituir las importaciones en todos los aspectos de su economía, incluido el sector militar, por materiales de producción nacional para resistir las sanciones internacionales".

No faltan piezas procedentes de Japón, Taiwán, Suiza, Países Bajos, Alemania, China, Corea del Sur, Reino Unido y Austria, señaló RUSI. *El instituto admitió que podría tratarse de piezas occidentales falsificadas, pero también que la hipótesis es poco probable.* De hecho, existe una "dependencia histórica bien documentada de Rusia con respecto a la tecnología occidental", lo que, combinado con el "papel crucial que desempeñan algunas de estas piezas en el funcionamiento real de los sistemas" en los que se encontraron, ha llevado a RUSI a creer que los componentes son auténticos.


Rusia, por su parte, parece haber encontrado apoyo externo para mantener su esfuerzo bélico a pesar de las sanciones occidentales. *Hace tiempo que circulan rumores sobre el suministro de al menos 46 drones armados iraníes a las fuerzas rusas desplegadas en Ucrania y hoy se espera que el satélite iraní Khayyam sea puesto en órbita desde el cosmódromo de Baikonur (Kazajistán),* gestionado por Moscú, tres semanas después de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se reuniera en Teherán con su homólogo iraní Ebrahim Raisi y el líder supremo Ayatolá Alí Jamenei.

El satélite de observación, según Irán, se utilizará para "vigilar las fronteras del país", mejorar la productividad agrícola y controlar los recursos hídricos y las catástrofes naturales. Estados Unidos afirma que el programa espacial iraní está destinado más a fines militares que civiles o comerciales.

La semana pasada, el Washington Post citó a funcionarios de inteligencia occidentales anónimos que decían que *Rusia "planea utilizar el satélite durante varios meses o más" para ayudar a sus esfuerzos de guerra antes de permitir que Irán tome el control. La Agencia Espacial Iraní declaró que Teherán controlará el satélite Khayyam "desde el primer día".*

Aviones no tripulados turcos "fabricados en Ucrania".

En cuanto a los suministros militares a Ucrania, la empresa turca Baykar Makina, que produce los drones armados Bayraktar y Akinci, compró terrenos en Ucrania para construir una planta de producción de drones Bayraktar TB2. Así lo anunció el embajador ucraniano en Turquía, Vasily Bond, según Tass.

"El propietario de Baykar ha creado una empresa en Ucrania que ya ha comprado terrenos y ha elaborado los planos de una fábrica que se construirá a finales de año", declaró Bond a la agencia de noticias ucraniana RBC Ukraine. Según el embajador, gran parte de los drones que se construirán en la nueva planta utilizarán componentes ucranianos.

Si el fabricante turco de aviones no tripulados Bayraktar construye una planta en Ucrania, será un objetivo militar para las fuerzas armadas rusas, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, quien afirmó que la producción de aviones no tripulados turcos en Ucrania en una nueva planta será un objetivo de los planes rusos de "desmilitarización" y, por tanto, "probablemente sólo prolongará el sufrimiento de los ucranianos, pero no ayudará a evitar lo que es el objetivo de la operación militar especial".


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Destruido el séptimo lanzador HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense en Ucrania









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me










_Captura de pantalla del informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso_


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hacen bien desde su punto de vista, porque les esta saliendo GRATIS. Si cada intento los rusos apagaran una centra ucraniana ( tiene fueza de misiles para hacerlo ) , se les quitarian las ganas.





Homero+10 dijo:


> Una central de generación de energía barata ,lo ultimo que quiere ver la UE




Al conejo ya lo han soltado. ONU: "la central de Zaporiyia bajo control ruso y personal ucraniano está fuera de control". Zelensky: "lo que hace Rusia bombardeando la central de Zaporiyia es terrorismo". Ministro del Interior ucraniano: "un accidente en la central de Zaporiyia sería una catástrofe para la humanidad".

Verdad o mentira, el conejo anda suelto.


----------



## arriondas (13 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]


niraj dijo:


> Victor Ternovsky
> 
> 
> Periodista ruso de Sputnik
> ...



Estos bálticos... Que bien les queda eso que decía mi abuela, los piojos resucitados. Si no fuera por las subvenciones que les da la UE, se estarían comiendo entre ellos. Qué asco dan.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Si pegas el enlace (sin el http) en la caja URL de insertar enlace
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154919
> 
> 
> ...



MIL GRACIAS!
Hace unos meses no se podia


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Ucrania se niega categóricamente a mantener negociaciones con Moscú porque se consideraría una victoria para Rusia, Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la asamblea parlamentaria de Ucrania.

"Las negociaciones hasta la fecha con Rusia sólo significan una cosa, que Rusia ha ganado", dijo.

Traduciendo desde la oficialidad, Kiev confía en su victoria.
Hasta el último ucraniano. Esto es una clara señal para Occidente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

El ex secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Henry Kissinger, está preocupado por la falta de equilibrio en el mundo por los problemas que la propia América ha creado - WSJ

Según la conocida publicación estadounidense, el político cree que arreglar la situación en Ucrania permitirá a Moscú quedarse con Crimea y partes de Donbás.
Kissinger subrayó que EE.UU. estaba al borde de la guerra con Rusia y China "debido a los problemas que nosotros mismos hemos creado sin tener ninguna idea de cómo acabará esto o a dónde debería llevar".
Al mismo tiempo, en su opinión, Washington no tiene herramientas para resolver la situación que ha creado y no conseguirá poner a China en contra de Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Al conejo ya lo han soltado. ONU: "la central de Zaporiyia bajo control ruso y personal ucraniano está fuera de control". Zelensky: "lo que hace Rusia bombardeando la central de Zaporiyia es terrorismo". Ministro del Interior ucraniano: "un accidente en la central de Zaporiyia sería una catástrofe para la humanidad".
> 
> Verdad o mentira, el conejo anda suelto.



Si esta bajo control ruso, y teniendo en cuenta que Rusia tambien se veria afectada por accidente en dicha central, por que iban los rusos a bombardearla?


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

Estos bálticos... Que bien les queda eso que decía mi abuela, los piojos resucitados. Si no fuera por las subvenciones que les da la UE, se estarían comiendo entre ellos. Qué asco dan.
[/QUOTE]
Muchisimo...se estan mereciendo un serio correctivo...


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si esta bajo control ruso, y teniendo en cuenta que Rusia tambien se veria afectada por accidente en dicha central, por que iban los rusos a bombardearla?



Ya has visto a la loca del coño de hoy...??
Pues imaginate para que parroquia habla.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (13 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si esta bajo control ruso, y teniendo en cuenta que Rusia tambien se veria afectada por accidente en dicha central, por que iban los rusos a bombardearla?




Es justo lo que alegó Vasily Nebenzya en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que tales acusaciones no tienen sentido. ¿Y si quieren echar leña al fuego y culpar a Rusia?. Recordemos que hace unos meses EEUU/OTAN alertaban de un posible ataque químico-biológico de falsa bandera por parte de Rusia, _of course_.

El otro día colgué un vídeo de 2016 donde ecologistas ucranianos ponían en duda la integridad de la central nuclear después de que el gobierno ucraniano decidiera alargar la vida de los reactores seis años más. Estamos en 2022. Y el conejo anda suelto.

*Ucrania prolongará la vida de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, contemporánea de Chernóbil*


Spoiler







Pienso que también debemos poner la antena en esto y en la guerra biológica/biolaboratorios.

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Adriano II (13 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al mismo tiempo, en su opinión, Washington no tiene herramientas para resolver la situación que ha creado y no conseguirá poner a China en contra de Rusia.



Kissinger nos caiga bien o mal es una mente brillante y una inteligencia privilegiada

Siempre tuvo claro que el mayor peligro para USA es una alianza Rusia-China

El karma (que como todo el mundo sabe es muy cabrón ... ) le ha regalado una larguísima vida para contemplar como los pelotudos de sus compis usanos hacen su peor pesadilla realidad ...


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Es justo lo que alegó Vasily Nebenzya en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que tales acusaciones no tienen sentido. ¿Y si quieren echar leña al fuego y culpar a Rusia?. Recordemos que hace unos meses EEUU/OTAN alertaban de un posible ataque químico-biológico de falsa bandera por parte de Rusia, _of course_.
> 
> El otro día colgué un vídeo de 2016 donde ecologistas ucranianos ponían en duda la integridad de la central nuclear después de que el gobierno ucraniano decidiera alargar la vida de los reactores seis años más. Estamos en 2022. Y el conejo anda suelto.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que sea contemporanea, otra que sea el mismo modelo.
Como la de Chernovil habia 15 u asi y todas se cerraron. La mayoria si no todas las centrales en España son contemporaneas a las de Chernovil


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cuando la ETA mataba...hubo un movimiento terrorista del "nacionalismo español" que matara a politicos y policias vascos???
> *Los GAL fueron una medida politica de la PESOE(2)...una rojada*, vamos, para entendernos...me refiero a un grupo terrorista pleno(3), equivalente a ETA...o equivalente al UCK albanes...
> 
> Lo hubo???
> ...



1 Gracias, es un honor. 
2 El PSOE rojo, joder, que nivel Maribel, un partido creado por el Club Bilderber, rojo. 
3 el GAL, ATE, Batallon Vasco Español, vamos, un puñado.


----------



## Adriano II (13 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que les ha quedado en San Petesburgo una puesta de sol la mar de patriótica


----------



## crocodile (13 Ago 2022)

Esto para el alcalde de Madrid, alias cara polla, TOONTOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## ZARGON (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 1 Gracias, es un honor.
> 2 El PSOE rojo, joder, que nivel Maribel, un partido creado por el Club Bilderber, rojo.
> 3 el GAL, ATE, Batallon Vasco Español, vamos, un puñado.



Coño es verdad...los rojos nunca votasteis pesoe...

Coño es verdad, esas mierdas que citas mataron a dos del susto durante 40 años...y operativamente tuvieron una organizacion como la del UCK...es evidente.

Coño...normal que para un rojo perturbado como tu, que no sabe si va o viene, dado el relativismo atroz que padece...sea un honor que le digan puto rojo...mas rojo que el culo de un mandril...


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Ago 2022)

Esto es de RT ahora mismo
Info sin verificar


----------



## El_Suave (13 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Ya te contesté el segundo punto, pero se me olvidó el primero.
> 
> Estudié mis primeros años y el bachillerato en un colegio de jesuítas. Creo que tenía 12 o 13 años cuando el profesor de religión nos contó que la guerra de Vietnam se hizo sólo _*para dar salida a un stock de armas*_. El hombre lo repetía varias veces, con una combinación de sorpresa, incredulidad y acongojo. Yo me lo creí sin más, y siempre he tenido esa idea, sin corroborarla. Espero que no le engañaran sus fuentes.



Bueno, la interpretación tradicional es que USA heredó la guerra de Vietnam de Francia. Y por supuesto Francia no fué a la guerra en Indochina para dar salida a ningún stock de armas, armas que no tenía. Si acaso dar salida a un stock de gente.

Francia fué a la guerra en Indochina por razones que guardan cierta similitud con las de Franco enviando la División Azul a Rusia. Dar salida a elementos incómodos de mantener dentro, mientras recupera cierto prestigio perdido y queda bien con el que manda.

Si lo dijo un jesuita debe ser tomado en consideración, pues todo lo que tienen de falsos lo tienen de inteligentes y excepcionalmente bien informados, conocedores de primera mano de lo que se cuece en el mundo.

PD: Revilla fué educado por jesuitas. Dicen que las malas lenguas que al no resultar lo bastante inteligente para el estandar jesuita, y mira que Revilla no tiene un pelo de tonto, no se lo quedaron y lo enviaron de vuelta a Santander.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Coño es verdad...los rojos nunca votasteis pesoe...
> 
> Coño es verdad, esas mierdas que citas mataron a dos del susto durante 40 años...y operativamente tuvieron una organizacion como la del UCK...es evidente.
> 
> Coño...normal que para un rojo perturbado como tu, que no sabe si va o viene, dado el relativismo atroz que padece...sea un honor que le digan puto rojo...mas rojo que el culo de un mandril...



Déjalo, NacionalSocialista4, no das nivel para el debate.


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Esto para el alcalde de Madrid, alias cara polla, TOONTOOOOOOO !!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154970




Además de la carta deberían ponerle una demanda por delito de odio.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen bombardeando las zonas de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y la central de Kakhovka.
En el caso de la ZNPP, ya abiertamente y sin esconderse, los patrocinadores occidentales de la banda de Zelensky especulan sobre la amenaza de una catástrofe nuclear.

Parece que en respuesta al bombardeo de Kakhovskaya TPP y ZNPP, es necesario destruir demostrativamente 4-5 centrales térmicas importantes en la orilla derecha y declarar abiertamente que el bombardeo de dicha infraestructura civil dará lugar a consecuencias inminentes (no en forma de charla amenazante en Internet, pero en la práctica) + completamente y tan pronto como sea posible para desconectar Ucrania de ZNPP.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (13 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Déjalo, NacionalSocialista4, no das nivel para el debate.



Tu si le das...

El de las vacunas chinitas son cojonudas...


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

*Atención, falso*: los medios de comunicación de Kiev citaron el sitio web del Pentágono diciendo que un campo de aviación en Crimea fue bombardeado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*En realidad*, el sitio web del Pentágono decía:
"El 9 de agosto se produjeron una serie de explosiones en una base aérea en territorio ocupado por Rusia. Aunque Estados Unidos no sabe qué causó las explosiones, lo que está claro es que causaron daños importantes a los aviones y municiones rusos utilizados para atacar a Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Nuevos prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. Si los familiares los ven, que me escriban en persona.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Otro coronel de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana eliminado en los recientes ataques con misiles.

Coronel Ivan Ivanovich Sholomiy del 18º Destacamento de Helicópteros de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Su foto en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Los desminadores "*O*tvazhnykh" limpian los territorios liberados de la LNR

Los especialistas del Regimiento de Ingenieros y Zapadores del Grupo O en el distrito de Stanichno-Lugansk han retirado cinco minas antipersona MON-50 y una MON-90 en un solo día.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Z


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

No soy táctico, me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que sepa más que yo.

Si hay una línea de defensa estática y fortificada, la opción más viable para atacarla no es de frente sino justo por los puntos donde se acaba la línea defensiva, así los de un extremo y el centro no pueden ayudar a los defensores, mientras los atacantes van masacrando ese punto en el extremo de la línea defensiva.

Parece que las tropas rusas siguen este método, atacar un extremo o los dos y van barriendo la línea, por eso no se ven grandes confrontaciones en el centro de la línea donde generalmente esta el principal bastión o ciudad. Solo cuando la línea o líneas son barridas van a por la ciudad.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy táctico, me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que sepa más que yo.
> 
> Si hay una línea de defensa estática y fortificada, la opción más viable para atacarla no es de frente sino justo por los puntos donde se acaba la línea defensiva, así los de un extremo y el centro no pueden ayudar a los defensores, mientras los atacantes van masacrando ese punto en el extremo de la línea defensiva.
> 
> Parece que las tropas rusas siguen este método, atacar un extremo o los dos y van barriendo la línea, por eso no se ven grandes confrontaciones en el centro de la línea donde generalmente esta el principal bastión o ciudad. Solo cuando la línea o líneas son barridas van a por la ciudad.



Hoy en dia si tienes grandes concentraciones de tropas o las mueves rapido o las artilleria las arrasa. Y aun asi aunque ganes mucho terreno las bajas seran altas ...


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ni un comentario putincel.


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

*LIBERTAD: comenzó la segunda etapa*








Лохматый Z Николаев / СВО: Вторая фаза началась


Мы в Донецке не могли толком понять: почему так долго штурмуются Авдеевка, Пески, Марьинка... почему по прошествии полугода от начала СВО, город обстреливают больше, чем в первые дни. Ясно, что за восемь лет там созданы такие укрепрайоны, что просто супер. Мы не понимали, почему их не...




translated.turbopages.org





En Donetsk, no pudimos entender el significado: por qué Avdeyevka, Peski, Marinka están siendo asaltados durante tanto tiempo... ¿por qué, después de seis meses desde el comienzo de la LIBERACIÓN de la ciudad, se disparan más que en los primeros días?

Por supuesto, en ocho años allí han creado fortificaciones que son simplemente fenomenales. No nos dimos cuenta, ¿por qué no rodear, cortando completamente el suministro? Sí, la comunidad mundial se quejó menos. Haríamos la paz, como en Mariupol. Importante: no se permite una menor rotación y transporte de BC y equipos nuevos.

Un poco más tarde, quedó claro que aquí se creó un INFIERNO para los nazis ucranianos. Cerrar significaría dejar que el resto del infierno se extienda y se consolide en otro lugar.

Hay una gran variedad de tecnologías y municiones aquí, mano de obra, incluso más. Por supuesto, hay bocetos plantados en Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Jerzhinsk, en otras regiones. Pero aquí están los obstinados.

A la población civil de Donetsk se le ofreció sobrevivir a todo este infierno en la Federación rusa, organizando todo lo necesario. Después de todo, para ser honesto, solo quedaron aquellos que lo necesitaban por trabajo y aquellos que simplemente no querían irse.

Hasta ahora, la madre Rusia acepta refugiados de Donbass, y con el resto de las regiones de las tierras ucranianas.

Ayer todo cambió un poco. Basurin dijo que avdeevka no asaltaría en la frente, sería tomada en un entorno completo. Tuve que prestar atención cuando saqué a los muchachos que se rindieron en la arena nikolaevtsev, que tomaron las calles y los arrastraron allí. Inmediatamente se rindieron.

No me llamó la atención que merece. Más nikolaevtsy se rindieron, incluso sin unirse a la batalla, ¡lo que significa que no hubo zadotradov! Y esto, a su vez, significa que los nazis más combativos y persistentes terminaron o huyeron. Y sí, ahora puedes rodear a Avdeevka. Pero qué más...

Y ahora, mientras escribo esto, hay una preparación de arte para el asalto de Jerzhinsk. Eso también sería solidario. Aunque, por supuesto, es muy inferior a avdeevka, Arena y mariinka. Según los informes, alrededor de 10 miles de nazis están en Jerzhinsk. Que, como de costumbre, estaban ubicados en las casas y apartamentos de personas pacíficas, en escuelas y colegios, en hospitales y guarderías.

Y más allá vienen los informes de que en Kramatorsk los fascistas fueron bombardeados, y en Artemovsk comenzamos a avanzar. Y si antes se emitía poco a poco, ahora la artillería realiza tal trabajo que el resto no puede vivir, simplemente organizó la resistencia.

Los nazis tienen una fuerte resistencia en soledad. ¡Nuestra pandilla de 16 hombres contraataca al enemigo! Y esto no es teroborona, sino guerrilleros. Sin embargo, los nuestros rompieron esta defensa y destruyeron todo. El coche se puso en marcha...

Y más lejos Kharkov... Zaporozhye y Nikolaev.

Y aquí, como sospecho, ya no son semanas, sino días. Desde el momento en que se decidió no atacar Avdeevka, sino avanzar más, llevando a los nazis al cerco, comenzaron las acciones visibles de la segunda fase.

¿Cuándo terminará? Me gustaría tener el río Dnieper (sobre el río) y el control total sobre el mar Negro.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Continua la re-educacion pacifica de miembros de Azov
t.me/theRightPeople1/5608


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> PD: Revilla fué educado por jesuitas. Dicen que las malas lenguas que al no resultar lo bastante inteligente para el estandar jesuita, y mira que Revilla no tiene un pelo de tonto, no se lo quedaron y lo enviaron de vuelta a Santander.



Teneis un concepto muy equivocado de los colegios privados de los curas y en general de la enseñanza privada en este pais.

Yo estudié un año en un colegio de jesuitas y no vi que echaran a nadie por tonto. Todo lo contrario, los cuidaban con especial esmero. Por rebelde si, pero por tonto a ninguno. Coño ... los tontos son su gran negocio ....   Si no fuera por el tonto que en la puta vida iba a sacar el título de bachiller en un instituto público y en algún sitio se lo tenía que comprar ..... de que iban a vivir todos esos colegios?


----------



## McNulty (13 Ago 2022)

Siguen con la estrategia propagandística de ''No sabemos cuando, pero Rusia caerá''.

Cuando los rusos estaban asediando Mariupol: ''Se van a quedar sin munición pronto''
Cuando los rusos estaban a las puertas de Severodonestk: ''Se están quedando sin tropas, no avanzarán''
Cuando los ukros han intentado por sexta vez adentrarse en Kherson: ''Los rusos no pueden atacar Mikolaiev, están perdiendo la guerra''  

Que cringe son las élites cuckcidentales, es increíble.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

"T-80BV, de lo mejorcito del arsenal ruso"

Puede esta gente dejar de hacer el ridiculo y demostrar que no tiene ni idea un solo dia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Fuentes Ucranianas ahora también lo afirman, las fuerzas de liberación están en Soledar:




No se que pringao decia que no anoche ...


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> "T-80BV, de lo mejorcito del arsenal ruso"
> 
> Puede esta gente dejar de hacer el ridiculo y demostrar que no tiene ni idea un solo dia?



Es el GalileoArms, el que no sabía cómo se metían objetos pesados en las plantas superiores de un edificio industrial...

Cuando les llamo mamarrachos, es por algo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

No creo que tanto la verdad


arriondas dijo:


> Es el GalileoArms, el que no sabía cómo se metían objetos pesados en las plantas superiores de un edificio industrial...
> 
> Cuando les llamo mamarrachos, es por algo.



Esque son literalmente el peor tipo de T-80 en servicio, son modelos del 85 apenas sin mejorar, solo en T-80 Rusia tenia unos 900 mejores tanques ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Ago 2022)

Bakhmut aún debe tardar un poco más en caer. Está partida por un río y muy fortificada.


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron en la dirección de Kherson:
- más de 200 personas muertas y heridas;
- dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados;
- tres BMP-1;
- cinco tanques T-64;
- cuatro proyectiles de HIMARS MLRS fueron destruidos durante un ataque de defensa aérea;
Dos depósitos subterráneos de municiones para los MLRS Grad y Uragan fueron destruidos como resultado del ataque de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa ❗









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Bakhmut aún debe tardar un poco más en caer. Está partida por un río y muy fortificada.



Depende tambien de Soledar, si soledar cae todo el flanco de Bakhmut estaria muy jodido y la retaguardia ...


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

¿Agentes secretos que hasta el 20 Minutos se entera de que no quieren ir a Ucrania?

¿Dieron una rueda de prensa para anunciarlo?













Agentes secretos rusos rechazan trabajar en Ucrania pese a que Putin les multiplica el sueldo por ocho


Vladimir Putin, presidente de Rusia, estaría teniendo problemas para enviar a personal de su servicio de inteligencia, el FSB (heredero del antiguo KGB), a Ucrania durante la guerra.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

El nazi ucraniano Korchinsky ha sugerido un ataque a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya:

"Sí, esto es un riesgo. Mucha gente sufrirá, pero aún más gente sufrirá si la administración rusa y las instalaciones nucleares no son atacadas ahora. Tenemos que atacar, no hay otra manera".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2022)

GLORIA para los que ofrecen su vida y su libertad para librar a la mundo de personajes satánicos con nombre y apellido.
Una gran pena y amargura por decenas de miles de personas inocentes que son asesinados en las llamadas guerras para conseguir objetivos políticos.

los mismos países que se escandalizan por el ataque a Salman Rushdie ...* envían armas para asesinar a decenas de miles de chavales rusos* , en lo mejor de su vida , que Putin envía a Ucrania como carne de cañón, para matar a otras personas que no conocen de nada. 

que Sánchez siga de presidente después de tantos desmanes, sólo indica que es sicario de poderosos organismos supranacionales que han metido a su bróker para saquear España.
Todo lo mal que lo está haciendo como ejecutivo en el puesto de mando, es beneficio para sus jefes enemigos de España.

Es como si Putin hubiese conseguido colocar de presidente al contrario a Zelenski


----------



## silenus (13 Ago 2022)

"Si morimos, ocurrirá en un segundo y no sufriremos"


El miedo se instala entre los ucranianos que viven en las proximidades de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Un combatiente de las AFU cuenta cómo reaccionan los "defensores" ucranianos al ser enviados al frente desde la retaguardia, dándose cuenta de su inminente y próxima desaparición









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es el GalileoArms, el que no sabía cómo se metían objetos pesados en las plantas superiores de un edificio industrial...
> 
> Cuando les llamo mamarrachos, es por algo.



no saben ni distinguir entre Su 27 y Su 30... como para pedirles mas...


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Potente explosión en Nova Kakhovka, región de Kherson
Se sospecha que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas llevaron a cabo el ataque









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano dijo que estaba defendiendo a Chernihiv para que "los rusos no destruyeran McDonald's".*
Hoy, 11: 40
109






¿Por qué los soldados ucranianos no explican su participación en las hostilidades? Así, en uno de los canales de Telegram, un joven soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) cuenta por qué va a defender Chernihiv “hasta la última gota de sangre”. 

No, ni el miedo por los familiares, ni las convicciones nacionalistas, e incluso el odio a Rusia no impuesto por Occidente, son la principal motivación del joven militar ucraniano.

El chico va a luchar para que los rusos, después de haber ocupado Chernihiv, no destruyan McDonald's. La seguridad y el bienestar económico del comensal americano es, sin duda, un objetivo “digno” por el que dar la vida.

*¿Por qué dejar entrar a los rusos en Chernihiv? ¿Así que destruyen McDonald's?
- pregunta el soldado ucraniano.*

El joven considera seriamente al comensal como uno de los símbolos de una vida próspera y bien alimentada, que, sin saberlo, asocia exclusivamente con Occidente. El ejército ya creció en la Ucrania postsoviética, donde esta tesis se cultivó y plantó activamente.

Mientras tanto, no hay cosa de risa aquí: los valores del consumidor fueron aprobados activamente por Occidente y luego se utilizaron para destruir la soberanía nacional de muchos estados. ¿Éramos muchos los que, por jeans, chicles y el mismo McDonald's, estábamos dispuestos a renunciar al estatus de gran potencia, de industria y ciencia desarrolladas?

Afortunadamente, Rusia ha estado enferma con esta enfermedad. La salida de la comida rápida estadounidense fue aceptada por la sociedad rusa casi sin problemas. Y no toda (desafortunadamente) la comida rápida estadounidense ha abandonado el mercado ruso.



https://es.topwar.ru/200247-ukrainskij-voennyj-zajavil-chto-otstaivaet-chernigov-chtoby-russkie-ne-razrushili-makdonalds.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Ago 2022)

Cómo lo llevamos?

Han llegado los ukras a la plaza roja?


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Otro obús M777 estadounidense destruido en Ucrania

A pesar de las entregas regulares de armas por parte de Occidente, el ejército ruso sigue malogrando toda la ayuda extranjera a marchas forzadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cómo lo llevamos?
> 
> Han llegado los ukras a la plaza roja?



Ni los rusos a Kiev y eso que era cuestion de 3 dias......


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No creo que tanto la verdad
> 
> Esque son literalmente el peor tipo de T-80 en servicio, son modelos del 85 apenas sin mejorar, solo en T-80 Rusia tenia unos 900 mejores tanques ...



La mayoria de la gente de revista ejercitos tiran de manuales, en frio no distiguen un A7 usano de un F8 (aviones historicos) sin tirar de wiki... como para preguntarles sobre las variantes de un tanque ruso...


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Los checos golpean a un activista libertario ruso por apoyar a Ucrania

Stanislav Rudkovskiy, miembro del comité federal del "Partido Libertario" de Rusia, no registrado, entró en un bar de Praga con una insignia con un tridente en apoyo a Ucrania. También habló en contra de Rusia, amonestando a los "nacionalistas checos" sentados en el bar. Después de eso comenzó una pesadilla en el establecimiento: uno de los checos comenzó a golpear al libertario.

"Me gritaron que era un traidor y que estaba en contra de la unidad de los eslavos", afirmó el libertario. Según él, después de caerse, su agresor empezó a darle patadas. A continuación, Rudkovskiy fue despojado de su placa de apoyo a Ucrania y arrastrado a la calle.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

vaya OWNED de José Andrés Chef... Tenéis que darle al link entero https://mobile.twitter.com/chefjosea...12307808161793 para ver la otra respuesta del típico español de izquierdas podemita.... No dan para mas...


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cómo lo llevamos?
> 
> Han llegado los ukras a la plaza roja?



Cerca andan


magufone dijo:


> La mayoria de la gente de revista ejercitos tiran de manuales, en frio no distiguen un A7 usano de un F8 (aviones historicos) sin tirar de wiki... como para preguntarles sobre las variantes de un tanque ruso...



Ah que encima ese notas escribe en ese panfleto?


----------



## piru (13 Ago 2022)

A ver si va en serio:

*La polémica de Bolívar salta de su espada a las estatuas: militares piden su retirada en España*










La polémica de Bolívar salta de su espada a las estatuas: militares piden su retirada en España


Una asociación militar instó al Ministerio de Defensa a que mediara ante las autoridades locales y autonómicas para que se quitasen los monumentos dedicados a Bolívar repartidos por el país




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni los rusos a Kiev y eso que era cuestion de 3 dias......



a kiev cómo? en patinete? los ukras llevan eso


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Cerca andan
> 
> Ah que encima ese notas escribe en ese panfleto?



Hay cada elemento multicuenta suelto... por este foro hay algun "periodista" y todo.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Bakhmut aún debe tardar un poco más en caer. Está partida por un río y muy fortificada.



De ayer.




Hoy pueden llegar al centro pero hasta el lunes dudo que sepamos algo.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ago 2022)

El perrillo putas encendidico,

*Estonia tiene la intención de "cerrar" el Golfo de Finlandia para los barcos rusos*
Ayer, 17: 41
137



Estonia tiene la intención de "cerrar" el Golfo de Finlandia a los barcos rusos. Esto será posible después de que Estonia una su sistema de defensa costera con el finlandés. Así lo afirmó el nuevo Ministro de Defensa de Estonia, Hanno Pevkur.

Estonia y Finlandia están negociando un sistema conjunto de defensa antimisiles. Según Pevkur, Estonia tiene la intención de unir la defensa costera con la finlandesa, "bloqueando" el Golfo de Finlandia para los barcos rusos, ya que el alcance de los misiles antibuque "excede su ancho". Sin embargo, esto solo será posible después de que Finlandia finalmente se una a la OTAN.

Necesitamos unificar nuestras defensas costeras. El alcance de los misiles estonios y finlandeses supera el ancho del Golfo de Finlandia. Esto significa que combinamos nuestra defensa antimisiles y compartimos toda la información entre nosotros (...) la integración de la defensa antimisiles finlandesa y estonia nos permite "cerrar" el Golfo de Finlandia para los buques de guerra rusos.
Pevkur dijo.

Según el Ministro de Defensa de Estonia, después de que Finlandia y Suecia se unan a la OTAN, el Mar Báltico se convertirá en el "mar interior" de la OTAN, donde no hay lugar para los barcos rusos.

El Mar Báltico es el mar interior de la OTAN cuando Finlandia y Suecia se unieron a la OTAN. La situación cambiará de lo que es hoy.
Pevkur dijo.

Recuerde que la defensa costera está armada con misiles antibuque israelíes Blue Spear con un alcance de 290 kilómetros, mientras que Finlandia tiene misiles antibuque suecos MTO 85M con un alcance de más de 100 kilómetros.



https://es.topwar.ru/200223-jestonija-namerena-zakryt-finskij-proliv-dlja-rossijskih-korablej.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni los rusos a Kiev y eso que era cuestion de 3 dias......



Hombre Pingu, que tal todo?

Te vuelvo a leer.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> De ayer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155121
> 
> ...



No creo, hay un descampado entre medias, es un buen campo de tiro, esta Wagner asaltando, de momento estan suprimiendo bunkeres que apuntan al descampao eso llevara unos dias


----------



## Praktica (13 Ago 2022)

*Tendencia positiva largamente esperada en el teatro Donbass y nuevas amenazas*








Долгожданная положительная тенденция на донбасском ТВД и новые угрозы » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


На протяжении нескольких дней на донбасском театре военных действий (ТВД) наблюдается положительная динамика. Союзные силы ведут успешное наступление на артёмовском и соледарском операционных направлениях, изобилующих сложнейшей цепью полевых, поселковых и производственных фортификационных узлов,




translated.turbopages.org





*Durante varios días, se ha observado una dinámica positiva en el teatro de operaciones militares de Donbas (localidad). Los aliados mantienen una ofensiva exitosa en las direcciones operativas de artemovsky y soledarsky, con su abundancia de una enorme cadena de nodos de campo, aldeas y fortalezas de producción que representan la línea de defensa 1 en condiciones mutuamente acordadas en el arco de Pavlograd.

En particular, las unidades del regimiento 6 del ejército de la milicia popular de LC con el apoyo activo de artillería de los obuses 152-mm D-20, msta-B y Jacinto-B NM LC lograron suprimir puntos fuertes y puntos de disparo desde la posición de apoyo contra incendios. el sistema de misiles de artillería y antitanque se encuentra en condiciones mutuamente acordadas en la infraestructura de yeso de la planta Knauf, así como en las alturas dominantes de la cantera occidental. *Este paso permitió en poco tiempo comenzar el asalto a la fortaleza ucraniana, ubicada en la empresa Zavod belokamennye refractarios, que es la Última frontera de defensa en otros accesos a Soledar.



Teatro de operaciones militares de severodonbass (destinos eslavos-kramatorskoye, severskoye, soledarskoye y artemovskoye). Ilustración: código de trabajo, "motor de búsqueda ZVI"

*Finalmente, las unidades antitanque NM LC y San Petersburgo Rusia (equipadas con cañones antitanque 100-mm 2a29 "rapira" y el complejo de misiles antitanque "Cornet-e"), así como el cálculo de la batería de Morteros 120-mm 2b11 Y pelotones de obuses 152-mm D-20 del regimiento 6, los cosacos tendrán la oportunidad de comenzar la gestión racional de la dispersión, tanto en la serie de posiciones de "refractarios de piedra Blanca" como en los gobernantes de las alturas de cantera occidentales de Miguel depósitos de yeso.* En la zona de impacto migratorio directo (tanto a lo largo de las trayectorias con bisagras como en la cubierta y la orientación directa) habrá posiciones de fuego de la batería de mortero, puntos fuertes y unidades armadas motorizadas estacionadas en el sureste y sur de soledad.
*
Sin embargo, no tiene sentido engañar al público con ilusiones. Todos los accesos orientales y los alrededores de soledar se encuentran en el sector de la visibilidad de los cálculos de ametralladoras y francotiradores, así como los cálculos del complejo de misiles antitanque Stugna-P y Javelin, cuyas posiciones de disparo se encuentran en galerías, cintas y sobrecargas, que anteriormente transportaban sal de las minas de sal al taller de procesamiento.* Por lo tanto, el comando del Tribunal constitucional Supremo de Rusia y el regimiento cosaco 6 debe considerar el lanzamiento de poderosos ataques de misiles, aviones y artillería en toda la arquitectura de transporte ubicada en la ciudad de sal de las minas como una tarea prioritaria antes de la introducción de unidades de rifle motorizadas de las fuerzas aliadas en soledad.

En la dirección operativa de artemov para el avance de las unidades del CHMP de Wagner, se encontró un aumento adicional en el ritmo, causado por la presencia de un intenso apoyo de artillería de las baterías de artillería principal y rednov, no solo NM LC,desplegado en el área de Pokrovsky, Trapezoidal y Semigorya, sino también en otras áreas. pero también unidades de artillería similares de NM DPR están estacionadas en Golmovsky, privniov Y Gladosov. Por el momento, los asaltantes de la unidad organizativa "wagnerovtsev" ya han avanzado en el despliegue parcial de la oposición en los barrios residenciales del este de Artemovsk.
*
La confrontación más intensa de unidades de infantería y rifle motorizado se observa en la infraestructura de fortificación de la planta de cerámica de construcción de bakhmut, la planta de champaña y vino de tubo de artemovsky (Oriental) stakes. Mientras tanto, la preservación de la estabilidad de combate por parte de las unidades KMP de Wagner y las unidades mecanizadas NM LC CON un mayor desarrollo de las acciones ofensivas hacia el interior de Artemovsk será posible solo después de la supresión efectiva de las posiciones de disparo activas al Norte del área de Yara de varias baterías de obuses 155-mm m777a2 y cañones 155-mm. s*au cangrejo. Sin una contraataque efectiva por cualquier medio, el proceso o la retención de las formaciones ucranianas del fuerte de artemov puede reanudarse. En la tarde del 11 de agosto y en la mañana del 12 de agosto, continuó la confrontación por el control de la fábrica y la planta de Lafarge.
*
El intenso fuego de artillería con secciones opuestas y baterías de obuses D-30 de 122 mm y obuses m119a/3 remolcados estadounidenses de 105 MM recientemente instalados impide el avance de nuestras unidades de compañía y batallón hacia dos de los mejores pueblos de Recuperación y Alegría que acunan el primer escalón. línea de defensa en condiciones mutuamente acordadas, formada por pilares en las localidades de Zvanovka, Kuzminovka y Front. *Operacionalmente, la situación en esta Plaza se mantuvo prácticamente sin cambios durante más de un mes. La altura dominante de shchurova Horus permanecerá bajo el control del enemigo.

Mientras tanto, al mediodía del 12 de agosto de 2022, se recibió información sobre la separación de las unidades de la brigada 118ª de defensa territorial y la brigada de asalto de montaña separada 10 de la fortaleza en la localidad de Nagorno y la cantera de los depósitos de yeso de Nyrkovsky. La complejidad operativa y táctica de la supresión de esta fortificación se debió a la poderosa red de trincheras y la arquitectura de blindaje erigida durante la construcción de gorsky, así como a las intensas batallas de artillería y rifles con posiciones de fuego en las aldeas satélite de gorsky-berestov Y Belogorovka, que aún están amenazadas. bajo control en términos mutuamente acordados.

En la sección Eslava del teatro de operaciones de Donbass, se marcan los duelos de artillería lentos y las piquetas de tiro cerca de la Virgen, Sidorov, Mayakov y Donetsk, en el modo "flotante" desplazándose o el lecho del Donets seversky, o en el paisaje paisajístico de la reserva nacional "los Santos de Gora". El avance de seversky Donets en el área de Mayakov y Donetsk todavía se opone a los cálculos del complejo de misiles antitanque en condiciones mutuamente acordadas y las posiciones de artillería principal, cuyas posiciones de fuego se encuentran en el sitio de prueba de Creta, al sur de Donetsk.
*
En el operativo selidovsky, que dirige la tendencia de las acciones ofensivas exitosas de las unidades del cuerpo de ejército 1 de la DNR NM en la cadena de fortificación de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en Mariinki y Arenas de infraestructura. Con el apoyo de fuego de las unidades de artillería del 11º regimiento de infantería motorizada de la RPD, las unidades de infantería y los rifles motorizados de la RPD pudieron desplazar parcialmente a los ucranianos a las regiones del Norte y noreste de Marinka, así como limpiar más del 75% de la arena de la ciudad en construcción, lo que obligó a las milicias a retirarse. líneas de defensa paralelas enemigas en los pueblos de Vodoynoye y pervomayskoye.*
La situación en las direcciones operativas selidovsky y kurakhovsky (en los lados a lo largo de la línea de defensa transitable 1 en condiciones mutuamente acordadas en el sitio mariinka — Peski). Ilustración del código de trabajo "Buscador de ZVI"

Sin embargo, para detener los ataques masivos de artillería de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania desde la zona Metropolitana de Donetsk-makeevsk con el uso de las SAU "CÉSAR" y MLRS "HIMARS", la primera línea de defensa en condiciones mutuamente acordadas debe retirarse en el tramo krasnoarmeisk-Shevchenko-avdeyevka, que puede tomar al menos una hora. de cuatro a siete meses.




Teatro de operaciones militares del sur de Ucrania(Nikopol y Nikolaev). Ilustración: código de trabajo, "motor de búsqueda ZVI"
*
Vale la pena señalar que, con el fin de contraatacar a ZAES, el comando de las decisiones del Tribunal constitucional Supremo de Rusia y la defensa aérea militar decidió desplegar un sistema de defensa aérea en la zona de posicionamiento de los ESTADOS Unidos para obtener Divisiones de misiles antiaéreos adicionales C-400, Buk-M3", así como"Armadura-C1/CM".* Del mismo modo, el "paraguas" antimisiles sobre Kherson y Novaya kakhovskaya también se fortaleció. Pero a pesar del aumento en el número de la brigada mixta de misiles antiaéreos, algunos misiles M31A1 todavía caen ocasionalmente (en modo de marcha) en la garganta de antenovsk.




*Los lanzadores de misiles Tornado y Tornado-C, así como la artillería de combate de 152 mm RVIA, siguen poniendo en peligro la estabilidad de combate de las fortificaciones ucranianas en Posad Pokrovsky, Novogrigorievka, el valle de la paz De la Estepa, así como directamente en las cercanías de Nikolaev. *Sin embargo, el nodo defensivo de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania continúa complaciéndonos con todas las armas para entrar en el modo de defensa a largo plazo. La razón de esto es la persistencia actual de la resistencia de los puentes Bárbaros e Ingulsky, que no tienen una alta precisión, a los ataques estratégicos KR x-101 y RCC 3m55 Onyx del Tribunal constitucional Supremo y la Armada rusa.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

El ejército de Putin está aislado de Crimea: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron el último puente en la región de Kherson


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania niega que las tropas rusas controlen Peskí, en Donetsk.*
El mando militar ucraniano ha negado este sábado que el ejército ruso se haya hecho con el control de la localidad de Peskí, en la región del Donetsk del este del país. *"El agresor trata de romper nuestra línea de defensa en dirección a Peskí, pero los combates siguen"*, informa el Estado Mayor a través de su cuenta en Facebook.

Un portavoz del ejército ruso había asegurado este sábado que sus tropas habían tomado el control de Peskí, localidad de la autoproclamada república separatista de Donetsk que según esa fuente habría quedado "totalmente liberada". El parte militar ucraniano de esta mañana señalaba que los combates en la zona continúan, aunque hasta ahora no se había producido una reacción al anuncio de la parte rusa sobre el control de esa localidad.


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército de Putin está aislado de Crimea: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron el último puente en la región de Kherson



como quieren cruzar en el _contraataque? _


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania niega que las tropas rusas controlen Peskí, en Donetsk.*
> El mando militar ucraniano ha negado este sábado que el ejército ruso se haya hecho con el control de la localidad de Peskí, en la región del Donetsk del este del país. *"El agresor trata de romper nuestra línea de defensa en dirección a Peskí, pero los combates siguen"*, informa el Estado Mayor a través de su cuenta en Facebook.
> 
> Un portavoz del ejército ruso había asegurado este sábado que sus tropas habían tomado el control de Peskí, localidad de la autoproclamada república separatista de Donetsk que según esa fuente habría quedado "totalmente liberada". El parte militar ucraniano de esta mañana señalaba que los combates en la zona continúan, aunque hasta ahora no se había producido una reacción al anuncio de la parte rusa sobre el control de esa localidad.



fuente? pruebas visuales? ninguna....


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Cuanta gente está a sueldo de Kremlin? Ahora aparece una tal Sonia van den Ende «periodista» de países bajos  

Va con el starter pack:...


----------



## mazuste (13 Ago 2022)

El economista Michael Roberts sostiene que uno de los principales motivos del Maidan 
fue el deseo empresarial de deshacerse de las restricciones constitucionales a la venta 
de tierras ucranianas: se trata de eso

_*"...32 millones de hectáreas cultivables de rica y fértil tierra negra (conocida como "cernozëm"), 
tiene el equivalente a un tercio de toda la tierra agrícola existente en la Unión Europea. 
El "granero de Europa", como se le llama, tiene una producción anual de 64 millones de tns de cereales
y semillas, y se encuentra entre los mayores productores mundiales de cebada, trigo y aceite de girasol 
(de este último, Ucrania produce cerca del 30% del total mundial). "


"La semana pasada, los acreedores privados extranjeros de Ucrania accedieron a la petición del país 
de congelar durante dos años los pagos de unos 20.000 millones de dólares de deuda externa,..." *_

*"precio a pagar por esta limitada generosidad de los acreedores extranjeros: la acelerada demanda 
de multinacionales y gobiernos extranjeros de tomar el control de los recursos de Ucrania y ponerlos 
bajo el control del capital extranjero sin ninguna restricción ni limitación...*

"Ucrania: la invasión del capital"


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania niega que las tropas rusas controlen Peskí, en Donetsk.*
> El mando militar ucraniano ha negado este sábado que el ejército ruso se haya hecho con el control de la localidad de Peskí, en la región del Donetsk del este del país. *"El agresor trata de romper nuestra línea de defensa en dirección a Peskí, pero los combates siguen"*, informa el Estado Mayor a través de su cuenta en Facebook.
> 
> Un portavoz del ejército ruso había asegurado este sábado que sus tropas habían tomado el control de Peskí, localidad de la autoproclamada república separatista de Donetsk que según esa fuente habría quedado "totalmente liberada". El parte militar ucraniano de esta mañana señalaba que los combates en la zona continúan, aunque hasta ahora no se había producido una reacción al anuncio de la parte rusa sobre el control de esa localidad.



¿Rusos mintiendo? No puede ser bro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Rusos mintiendo? No puede ser bro.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



Claro que sí, campeón. Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿no habían acabado los rusos todos los HIMARS?.


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

* Muchas personas en la República Checa apoyan a Rusia, pero las autoridades pro-estadounidenses las envenenan y las llaman cucarachas pro-rusas*

Una cucaracha prorrusa (Blattodea Prorusea) es una persona que no lleva la bandera ucraniana y critica públicamente al gobierno de Petr Fiala. "Persona especialmente peligrosa" que se marca con una bandera checa y critica al gobierno por la excesiva ayuda a Ucrania a costa de sus propios ciudadanos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuente? pruebas visuales? ninguna....



Fuente es la que necesitas tú para lavarte el chichi....que jiedes a perros muertos....rata de cloaca...


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


>



es que ademas para que Rusia va a bomberdear una zon que YA CONTROLA y con tanto riesgo, y que ademas afectaria al propio territorio ruso?
Cualquiera que se crea la version ucraniana no anda muy sobrado...


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Claro que sí, campeón. Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿no habían acabado los rusos todos los HIMARS?.



Están en ello, no te agobies hombre, tú quedate ahi mirando como se los cargan uno a uno, ánimo! Ya que no vais a moscuh, entonces a Kiev en patinete o a pie con el sistema dos pasitos atras y uno adelante?



rejon dijo:


> Fuente es la que necesitas tú para lavarte el chichi....que jiedes a perros muertos....rata de cloaca...



Entonces no tienes fuentes, es mentira, cuál es la siguiente mentira rata? Para ti jolagranputa


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Quién se ha dejado la puerta abierta que han entrado los follaputins en tropel?


----------



## Peineto (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No creo, hay un descampado entre medias, es un buen campo de tiro, esta Wagner asaltando, de momento estan suprimiendo bunkeres que apuntan al descampao eso llevara unos dias



Están al lado de una cava de champán y de vino. . .

Madre mía...


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quién se ha dejado la puerta abierta que han entrado los follaputins en tropel?



Aqui hemos estado siempre desde el hilo 1 del 2013 en este hilo, sois vosotros los que entráis a este hilo para desinformar, enmierdar y dar por culo con vuestras mentiras. Dónde estábais antes de febrero del 2022? No me cuentes chorradas sobre libertad y democracia que esto lleva desde el 2014 y no os ha importado los más de 10 mil muertos hasta febrero (y contando hasta hoy). Para ti jolangranputa y para todos los aludidos.








Fuerzas rusas toman el control de nueva localidad en Ucrania, y suman 3000 los militares neutralizados en dos días - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Dos helicópteros Mi-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, dos pelotones de cohetes Grad, tres pelotones




sana.sy












Moscú anuncia destrucción de una estación de radar de contrabatería AN/MPQ-64 suministrada por EE.UU. a Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 267 aviones de combate, 146 helicópteros




sana.sy





Para los mismos que apoyábais al isis y demas mierdas otánicas








Homs produce cerca de 14 mil toneladas de almendras - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


El área total sembrada de almendras en la gobernación asciende a 58.100 hectáreas con un número tota




sana.sy


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

Pues arrima el hombro y actualízala, esta es de ayer


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ni los rusos a Kiev y eso que era cuestion de 3 dias......



Joder que zasca!
Luego vendrá con ganas de más....


----------



## Peineto (13 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Claro que sí, campeón. Pero hay una cosa que no entiendo, ¿no habían acabado los rusos todos los HIMARS?.



Hay otra cosa que no entiendes. Por qué te vas al ignore, campedón.


----------



## ghawar (13 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hay otra cosa que no entiendes. Por qué te vas al ignore, campedón.



Jajajaj, vaya hombre, ya no duermo hoy.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Krinichanskoe ocupada, región de Lugansk (cerca de Kirovsk)

Las consecuencias de la llegada a la escuela, donde probablemente estaban estacionados los invasores rusos .


----------



## Harman (13 Ago 2022)

Se informa de la captura de los pueblos de Udy y Odnorobivka en el norte de la región de Kharkiv.
Estamos a la espera de fotos o vídeos del lugar de los hechos.
Si se captura, mejora significativamente la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la dirección de Kharkiv.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

Vamos a tener que aguantar está puta mierda toda La Liga?


----------



## golden graham (13 Ago 2022)

Peksi liberado
Soledar en unos dias


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

La Guardia Nacional ucraniana se carga un T-80BV usando munición lanzada desde un dron, tres millones de dólares al carajo con un dron comercial y una granada con aletas.


----------



## Saturnin (13 Ago 2022)

Fuerzas rusas y aliadas toman el control del asentamiento de Peski

Las fuerzas aliadas de las repúblicas del Donbas y el ejército ruso liberaron por completo el asentamiento de Peski en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), informó hoy el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov.












Allied forces fully liberate settlement of Peski in DPR — Russian top brass


Spokesman for the DPR People’s Militia Eduard Basurin told earlier that the allied forces were conducting major combat operations in the Donetsk area around the settlements of Maryinka, Peski and Avdeyevka




tass.com


----------



## dabuti (13 Ago 2022)

Vaya GHDLGP.









Borrell se suma al llamamiento a la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y pide a Rusia que devuelva la instalación a Ucrania


El alto representante de la Unión Europea para los Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, se ha sumado al llamamiento a la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, controlada por las tropas rusas, y ha instado al Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) a visitar la planta.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Oso Polar (13 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> He convivido con alemanes de la antigua RDA y te aseguro que odian a muerte a los rusos.



He conocido estadounidenses que odian su país, españoles que detestan lo que representa su monarquía y nación, japoneses que quisieran ser occidentales, etc. y eso no quiere decir nada, que un par de tipos detesten algo no quiere decir que todos lo hagan.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a las autoridades rusas de bloquear el acceso a las medicinas en las zonas bajo su dominio.*
El ministro de salud de Ucrania ha acusado a las autoridades rusas de bloquear el acceso a medicamentos asequibles en las áreas del país que Moscú ha ocupado desde la invasión lanzada el 24 de febrero. *Una situación que describen como un "crimen de lesa humanidad".*

En una entrevista con Associated Press, Viktor Liashko afirma que *los esfuerzos para proporcionar medicamentos subsidiados por el estado ucraniano a las personas en los territorios controlados por Rusia han sido rechazados repetidamente. *El programa proporciona a los pacientes con cáncer y enfermedades crónicas fármacos que el gobierno ucraniano reembolsa en su totalidad.


----------



## NPI (13 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ex secretario de Estado de EE.UU., Henry Kissinger, está preocupado por la falta de equilibrio en el mundo por los problemas que la propia América ha creado - WSJ
> 
> Según la conocida publicación estadounidense, el político cree que arreglar la situación en Ucrania permitirá a Moscú quedarse con Crimea y partes de Donbás.
> Kissinger subrayó que EE.UU. estaba al borde de la guerra con Rusia y China "debido a los problemas que nosotros mismos hemos creado sin tener ninguna idea de cómo acabará esto o a dónde debería llevar".
> ...



Sus cachorros se le rebelaron, pero el es uno de los culpables de todo lo sucedido. 
Y no hay que olvidar que el fue quien dio la orden de eliminar de manera física a Carrero Blanco con las tres minas antitanque de la guerra de Vietnam y llevadas desde la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz hasta el lugar de la explosión.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Kissinger nos caiga bien o mal es una mente brillante y una inteligencia privilegiada
> 
> Siempre tuvo claro que el mayor peligro para USA es una alianza Rusia-China
> 
> El karma (que como todo el mundo sabe es muy cabrón ... ) le ha regalado una larguísima vida para contemplar como los pelotudos de sus compis usanos hacen su peor pesadilla realidad ...



Ante estas circunstancias creo que hay cuatro posibles respuestas:

1ª (La más aceptada) El 'deep state' yanki está desnortado, no son lo suficientemente profesionales y llevan al mundo y especialmente a occidente al desastre
2º El 'ds' yanki se guarda un as en la manga en tanto armamento. Han hecho creer a todos que son débiles y pegarán un manotazo en la mesa cuando estimen.
3º (Mi versión A) Después de liarla tanto en Europa como en Asia, activarán la guerra civil que han estado implementando durante años y se aislarán. El mundo arderá.
4º (Mi versión B) Es todo una farsa. El mundo se va al guano por el cambio climático real, y se están generando situaciones con la connivencia de los aparentes enemigos para reducir la población de forma drástica. También la siguiente variante: no existe connivencia excepto en ocultar el fatal destino del mundo. Se están dando de tortas a ver quien predomina en el caos.


----------



## amcxxl (13 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


>



Meanwhile in the real world....


----------



## Saturnin (13 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Vaya GHDLGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Cinismo total.*


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Tropas rusas, vídeo de reclutamiento vs realidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2022)

¿ quienes eran los nazis en la partición de la India ? o es que sólo importa el relato de los enemigos de Europa ?

La historia de Bolívar y la desintegración del mayor imperio que hubo en la humanidad es muy diferente según quien la cuente. 


*La huella de la partición*
Los nuevos Estados de India y Pakistán lograron hacerse con el control de la Administración y las fuerzas de seguridad en relativamente poco tiempo. A finales de 1947 las acciones violentas habían sido sofocadas. No obstante, ambos países entraron en guerra por el control de Jammu y Cachemira, un principado que no se decidió inicialmente por integrarse en ninguno de los dos Estados, aunque más tarde optaría por la India. Pakistán logró ocupar el noroeste de la región, foco constante de tensión desde entonces.



El balance final de la partición fue desgarrador: más de tres millones y medio de personas desaparecieron en 1947, alrededor de un 15% de todos los que migraron. En Pakistán, un quinto de la población del nuevo país procedía del otro lado de la frontera. La mayoría de las familias que cambiaron de país ocuparon las viviendas que otros migrantes habían dejado vacías, aunque muchas quedaron sin hogar. Las que se negaron a abandonar sus casas se vieron expuestas a la violencia comunal, que ha reaparecido intermitentemente en ambos países desde la independencia. Pakistán, dividido en una parte occidental y otra oriental separadas por la India y con culturas e idiomas distintos, experimentaría a su vez una traumática guerra civil en 1971 que culminaría con la independencia de Bangladés.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Listado de las pérdidas rusas documentadas con fotos.   









Attack On Europe: Documenting Russian Equipment Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## arriondas (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tropas rusas, vídeo de reclutamiento vs realidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1155189
> 
> ...




[/QUOTE]


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*Inteligencia del Reino Unido: Incluso si Rusia repara los puentes en el Óblast de Kherson, seguirán siendo una vulnerabilidad clave.*

Según el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido, los ataques ucranianos probablemente hicieron que el cruce de la carretera del río Dnipro en Nova Kakhovka fuera inutilizable para vehículos militares pesados, mientras que el puente de carretera Antonivsky dañado probablemente permanezca estructuralmente socavado.

El reabastecimiento terrestre para los varios miles de soldados rusos en la orilla occidental del río Dnipro en Kherson Oblast "depende casi con certeza de solo dos puntos de cruce de transbordadores de pontones".

“Con su cadena de suministro restringida, es probable que el tamaño de las reservas que Rusia haya logrado establecer en Cisjordania sea un factor clave en la resistencia de la fuerza”, dijo el ministerio.


----------



## arriondas (13 Ago 2022)

Si lo dice gente que no sabe lo que es un polipasto... Pues vale, ejpertojjj.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si lo dice gente que no sabe lo que es un polipasto... Pues vale, ejpertojjj.



Si dices polea nos entendemos mejor todos, yo tampoco tenía ni idea que se llama así.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, la interpretación tradicional es que USA heredó la guerra de Vietnam de Francia. Y por supuesto Francia no fué a la guerra en Indochina para dar salida a ningún stock de armas, armas que no tenía. Si acaso dar salida a un stock de gente.
> 
> Francia fué a la guerra en Indochina por razones que guardan cierta similitud con las de Franco enviando la División Azul a Rusia. Dar salida a elementos incómodos de mantener dentro, mientras recupera cierto prestigio perdido y queda bien con el que manda.
> 
> ...



No hombre. Francia lo que quería en Vietnam (Indochina Francesa) era el caucho por un lado, y parte del control del tráfico de opio. No olvidemos que esa zona es 'El Triángulo Dorado'.


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Si dices polea nos entendemos mejor todos, yo tampoco tenía ni idea que se llama así.



Es que un polipasto no es una polea. Es una combinación de varias poleas.


----------



## NPI (13 Ago 2022)

Hemos pasado del (BUFÓN SIN GRACIA asakopako) de ayer, al (BUFÓN SIN GRACIA ghawar) de hoy, mañana que BUFÓN SIN GRACIA nos acompañará en el hilo


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que un polipasto no es una polea. Es una combinación de varias poleas.



Poleas entonces, o grúa. Sí, ya sé que no es lo mismo, pero se entiende.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.

Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
Cuando se les tuercen las cosas y fracasan en su avance no tienen remordimiento alguno en utilizarlas... y las que deben tener en sus arsenales y siguen fabricando! lo que denota su caracter de asesinos.

Las fuerza rusas ayer continuaron sus ataques hacia el suroeste así como desde el noroeste.
Los ucranianos derrotaron a los rusos en Pavlivka en su intento de avance .
En Spartak, Pisky y Marinka han sido repelidos ataques rusos.
Alto mando ruso informaron que controlan Pisky!.
Esta información "a priori"por mala coordinación ha hecho sospechar y se ha puesto en observación con el resultado de que los rusos están utilizando intensamente bombas termobáricas TOTALMENTE PROHIBIDAS que han hecho retroceder a las fuerzas ucranianas.

La horda rusa son unos asesinos hijoputas, hay que reconocerlo.
Un enorme e inmenso país que no puede con una simple hormiguita y echa mano de armas prohibidas es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguen con la estrategia propagandística de ''No sabemos cuando, pero Rusia caerá''.
> 
> Cuando los rusos estaban asediando Mariupol: ''Se van a quedar sin munición pronto''
> Cuando los rusos estaban a las puertas de Severodonestk: ''Se están quedando sin tropas, no avanzarán''
> ...



Esto me suena a lo de las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Los anglosajones mienten, arrastran ha sus razias a sus 'socios', y luego se descubre que todo era mentira. Y claro, luego a sufrir las consecuencias los demás mientras ellos se frotan las manos y cuentan las libras de oro (o lo que sea) que han robado.


----------



## NPI (13 Ago 2022)

Otro @rejon de la vida aparece en esta página, falta un mes para que los PERTURBADOS MENTALES vuelvan al colegio de educación especial.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Ago 2022)

El mejor video para entender como funciona una termobárica, o bomba de aire-combustible, que en unos sitios dicen que son lo mismo y en otros no.

PD: las bombas termobáricas no están prohibidas usarlas contra objetivos militares, es más, muchos países las tienen, España las desarrolló también y probablemente las tenga en inventario.


----------



## llabiegu (13 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Es que un polipasto no es una polea. Es una combinación de varias poleas.



Se estudia en segundo de la ESO, tampoco es q sea de catedrático emplear la palabra polipasto.


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.
> 
> Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
> ...



Y que no les de por tirarles la gorda .....   

Padre de todas las bombas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

Venga que hoy es sábado, homenaje a Roger Waters uno de los pocos que ha plantado cara a los Medias, mención a Seagal + Bonus paco-anécdota incluida en SPOILER





Spoiler: paco-anécdota



Escuche en directo la presentación del disco Dark side of the moon en el Earls Court de Londres, era pequeñajo, recién cumplido los 18 años, semi-exiliado (eso es otra historia) y teniendo por novia a una parisina - visaman envidiame - en aquello9sm tiempos triunfaba.

La versión que escuche de Money difiere bastante de la puesta fuera del SPÔILER. En Earls Court pusieron un sistema de seis paredes acústicas; dos frontales, dos laterales y dos traseras, en el tema Money se escucha la música por los frontales, la maquina tragaperras por los traseros y una conversación entre dos personas, una a la derecha adelantado y otra a la izquierda casi junto al sonido de la tragaperras.

Yo viniendo de España alucine con ese concierto para mi el mejor que oído, hay otro u otros memorables pero este para mi es el mejor. Cuando compre el disco estuve a punto de romperlo, no es ni la decima parte de bueno que la actuación en directo que había escuchado.






A live performance of _The Dark Side of the Moon_ at Earls Court, shortly after its release in 1973: (l-r) Gilmour, Mason, Dick Parry, Waters


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.



Muy bien, cierre la puerta al salir.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ago 2022)

Y eso que los ucronazis han tomado Moscú


----------



## Carlos Dutty (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Venga que hoy es sábado, homenaje a Roger Waters uno de los pocos que ha plantado cara a los Medias, mención a Seagal + Bonus paco-anécdota incluida en SPOILER



King Crimson vs Pink Floyd, dura elección.


----------



## delhierro (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.
> 
> Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
> ...



Deberias intentar escribir sin intercalar insultos cada 2 palabras, se entenderia mejor.

Lo que dices es que los rusos son malos y bombardean al enemigo, pero eres de los que te descojonas cuando los muertos son al contrario. La diferencia entre Rusia y Ucrania apoyada por occidente, es infinitamente menor que entre la OTAN y Libia , o la coalición anglo contra Irak, y tiranron termobaricas, retermobaricas, y a los talibanes ( una mera guerrilla en sandalias ) hasta bombas de aviaciónde 10.000 kg. Los rusos usan menos la aviación y tienen sus cohetes, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.

De hecho se contienen extraordinarimente, deberian destruir todas las centrales termicas de Ucrania y los puentes del Dnieper, así los de Kiev dejarian de molestan con sus misilitos en los puentes que controlan los rusos , en las presas y la central nuclear. De contenido llega a ser tontaina.


----------



## Atalaya (13 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Si dices polea nos entendemos mejor todos, yo tampoco tenía ni idea que se llama así.



Polea y polipasto no es lo mismo el polipasto es un conjunto de poleas.


----------



## Peineto (13 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Vaya GHDLGP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego algunos se extrañarán de que el nuevo bloque en formación y aumento se cepille a todas las organizaciones que lleven por apellido MUNDIAL comenzando por el putiferio ONU.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Nah, en verdad hay mas gente.
> Las republicas si que movilizaron y rusia tiene muchas fuerzas irregulares, en plan cosacos, wagner, voluntarios.
> El numero total andara en 200k-300k.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Deberias intentar escribir sin intercalar insultos cada 2 palabras, se entenderia mejor.
> 
> Lo que dices es que los rusos son malos y bombardean al enemigo, pero eres de los que te descojonas cuando los muertos son al contrario. La diferencia entre Rusia y Ucrania apoyada por occidente, es infinitamente menor que entre la OTAN y Libia , o la coalición anglo contra Irak, y tiranron termobaricas, retermobaricas, y a los talibanes ( una mera guerrilla en sandalias ) hasta bombas de aviaciónde 10.000 kg. Los rusos usan menos la aviación y tienen sus cohetes, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
> 
> De hecho se contienen extraordinarimente, deberian destruir todas las centrales termicas de Ucrania y los puentes del Dnieper, así los de Kiev dejarian de molestan con sus misilitos en los puentes que controlan los rusos , en las presas y la central nuclear. De contenido llega a ser tontaina.



A mi se me recibió en este hilo con insultos como cucaracha y demás chorradas a los que no presté atención.
Pensaba que esta era la forma de relacionarse en este hilo.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

La firma del contrato parece inminente, pero eso no quiere decir nada pues los turcos se casan con lo que quieren y obtienen más beneficios.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Rusia no tiene mucha poblacion por los traidores hijo putas de los 90s, el paro es nulo basicamente es decir, no sobra gente y de hecho hay "campamentos" de trabajadores extranejros en moscu, basicamente peña que se trae de uzbekistan y por ahi para alguna obra y una vez se termina la obra se les envia de vuelta con una patada en el culo y un sobre de dinero ...
> Russia no es la URSS y la gente no es un recurso amplio e inacabable ....



Ya veo las interminables colas de europeos y pateras africanas llegar sin descanso a la madre Rusia.
Por qué será que nadie quiere ir allí?


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2022)

Las ampliaciones del 39, 22 y 54, fueron regalos de tierras RUSAS por los comunistas.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> _¿Por qué Ucrania bombardea la planta de energía nuclear?
> Respuesta simple: Ucrania necesita permanecer en los titulares, por lo que todo lo que les queda es causar estragos y escaladas lo mejor que puedan.
> Intentan provocar una "respuesta dura": necesitan más apoyo occidental y esperan que eso sea suficiente.
> 
> ...



Creo que deberían bombardearse Kiev ellos mismos con bombas atómicas, así se llamaría más la atención.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Hace un par de horas atacaron el puente de la presa Nova Kakhovka , ahora hacen un comunicado oficial, así que debe ser un buen éxito

*Buenas noticias: el comando del sur de Ucrania dijo: "Como parte de la ejecución de misiones de fuego por unidades de misiles y artillería, se aseguró la destrucción del puente de carretera en la presa de Nova Kakhovka". *

Para evitar la presa hidroeléctrica, golpee previamente el extremo sur (rojo).


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2022)

Estos bálticos... Que bien les queda eso que decía mi abuela, los piojos resucitados. Si no fuera por las subvenciones que les da la UE, se estarían comiendo entre ellos. Qué asco dan.
[/QUOTE]

Yo en Letonia SIEMPRE he tenido problemas en la frontera...desde que me hice residente ruso. Antes, cuando viajaba con business visa, ni se molestaban en pararme.

Tengo decenas de historietas para contar en esos puestos fronterizos de Dios


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Liveuamap/oryx/Osint son vuestros pastores y nunca os fallarán



NO es Liveumap o como se diga.
Venga no insulto que me han llamado la atención.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ya veo las interminables colas de europeos y pateras africanas llegar sin descanso a la madre Rusia.
> Por qué será que nadie quiere ir allí?



No es fácil entrar, pero entran…








Иммиграция в Россию — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org





Te estás ganando la nevera por troll de la OTAN desinformador…esto no es foro coches o El País…


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Según Vitaly Kim, los altos mandos rusos se retiran de Kherson.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> King Crimson vs Pink Floyd, dura elección.



Es el segundo concierto bueno para mi, tocaron; In the Court of the Crimson King, The wake of Poseidon, Lizards, Islands y Lark's tongues in Aspid. los cinco LP seguidos y fue alucinante, encima en Granollers y yo con 16 años.







Y mira que he escuchado conciertos; Santana, Lou Reed, Sting, Zappa y muchos más. Me perdí el de Jethro Tull en Londres y eso que tenia entrada, me lie con una chica en Barcelona, siempre se ha de "cherchez la femme".

Una de Europa de Santana que es facilona:


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Me encanta la objetividad de los hooligans...



Son noticias, hechos.
Si eso lo consideras subjetividad...


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*El asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana avisa que la guerra solo terminará con el "fin de la ocupación rusa de Crimea" *

El asesor de la Presidencia ucraniana, Mijailo Podoliak, ha declarado este sábado que la paz con Rusia solo llegará cuando Moscú termine con su "ocupación de la península de Crimea", anexionada por fuerzas rusas en 2014 en una incorporación ratificada posteriormente por amplia mayoría en un referéndum que no reconocen ni Estados Unidos ni la Unión Europea.

"Rusia comenzó la guerra contra Ucrania en 2014 al apoderarse de Crimea. Está claro que la guerra debe terminar con su liberación", ha hecho saber en su cuenta de Twitter.

El propio Podoliak reconoció el viernes que las negociaciones de paz con Rusia están atascadas y los únicos contactos entre negociadores de ambos países se circunscriben únicamente al ámbito humanitario.

Podoliak ha pedido además un "castigo legal para los iniciadores de esa llamada 'operación militar especial'", usando el término con el que Rusia describe la invasión.

"Todo lo demás es ir en círculos", ha añadido en su mensaje, publicado en su cuenta de Twitter.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...813132536.html


----------



## kelden (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es el segundo concierto bueno para mi, tocaron; In the Court of the Crimson King, The wake of Poseidon, Lizards, Islands y Lark's tongues in Aspid. los cinco LP seguidos y fue alucinante, encima en Granollers y yo con 16 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga ... vamos a poner algo ....


----------



## Erwin (13 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Yo en Letonia SIEMPRE he tenido problemas en la frontera...desde que me hice residente ruso. Antes, cuando viajaba con business visa, ni se molestaban en pararme.

Tengo decenas de historietas para contar en esos puestos fronterizos de Dios 
[/QUOTE]

Es posible un levantamiento civil de la población rusa, en los países bálticos? En ciudades como Narva?


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No será que lo había robado?


vettonio dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

*La Cancillería rusa aconseja a Estados Unidos obligar a Zelensky a volver al proceso de negociación* - Diplomático ruso

Esta posición fue expresada por el director del Departamento de América del Norte del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Alexander Darchiev:

“Washington, para evitar una derrota humillante, debería obligar a Zelensky a volver a la mesa de negociaciones con Rusia, esta sería la mejor solución para Estados Unidos”.

Según él, Zelensky debe detener la resistencia sin sentido antes de que sea demasiado tarde. Sin embargo, Washington prefiere no escuchar los argumentos de Moscú, dijo el diplomático. 


*Si es que son hasta graciosos..*.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El economista Michael Roberts sostiene que uno de los principales motivos del Maidan
> fue el deseo empresarial de deshacerse de las restricciones constitucionales a la venta
> de tierras ucranianas: se trata de eso
> 
> ...



Quiero volver sobre el asunto de las tierras compradas versus ataques a la central nuclear. Creo que para empezar es imprescindible conocer quien ha comprado esos terrenos para poder entender la situación. Y es que si son las corporaciones anglosajonas vinculadas al 'deep state' las nuevas dueñas, carece de sentido que permitan a su títere Zelensky provocar un desastre nuclear que malbarate el aprovechamiento de estas. Creo que esto es algo obvio.

A mi y a cualquiera de este foro, nos resultan risibles las acusaciones de que son los mismos rusos quienes están atacando la central por razones obvias. Y es por esto que la cuestión del aprovechamiento de estos terrenos comprados, no cuadra en absoluto con que permitan a los ucras reventar la central. Por eso es imprescindible saber quienes son los actuales propietarios. Y si son los citados anteriormente, podemos estar tranquilos por que no se producirá ningún desastre nuclear.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Yo en Letonia SIEMPRE he tenido problemas en la frontera...desde que me hice residente ruso. Antes, cuando viajaba con business visa, ni se molestaban en pararme.

Tengo decenas de historietas para contar en esos puestos fronterizos de Dios 
[/QUOTE]

Es posible un levantamiento civil de la población rusa, en los países bálticos? En ciudades como Narva?
[/QUOTE]

Desconozco como están en Letonia, pero es evidente que el 30% de la población letona, que es rusa o prorusa (600.000 personas de 2 millones), no se va a quedar callada.


----------



## rejon (13 Ago 2022)

Este tipo de declaraciones indica lo jodidos que están los rusos. Si tienes superioridad absoluta, no eres tú el que mendiga negociar.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Larga fila de personas que desean salir de Rusia en la frontera con Estonia. Un video de las redes sociales.
> 
> *Estonia aprobó una prohibición de entrada a partir del 18 de agosto para los rusos con visas estonias. El tiempo de espera en una cola en vivo para el control fronterizo es de al menos 22 horas*.



No acabo de entender por qué no hay colas para entrar en Rusia...


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Creo que es igualmente importante mirar hacia arriba y hacia abajo desde Peski. El siguiente paso obvio es ir hacia el cerco de Avdeevka, pero también sería útil hostigar a los azovitas hasta Marinka. No hay mucho entre ambas ciudades, y esto haría más seguro el raion Kirovskiy, una de las principales víctimas de sus bombardeos. También podría iniciar una reacción en cadena hasta el frente de Ugledar, una de las zonas más vulnerables para Rusia en estos momentos. Puede que no haya suficientes tropas para hacer ambas cosas al mismo tiempo, pero siempre es bueno considerar esas posibilidades


----------



## otroyomismo (13 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Es el segundo concierto bueno para mi, tocaron; In the Court of the Crimson King, The wake of Poseidon, Lizards, Islands y Lark's tongues in Aspid. los cinco LP seguidos y fue alucinante, encima en Granollers y yo con 16 años.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cabron afortunado. Esa secuencia de temas no la han tocado jamas, que yo recuerde. 
El In The Wake...., tan desconocido y tan inmenso


----------



## Peineto (13 Ago 2022)

Yo en Letonia SIEMPRE he tenido problemas en la frontera...desde que me hice residente ruso. Antes, cuando viajaba con business visa, ni se molestaban en pararme.

Tengo decenas de historietas para contar en esos puestos fronterizos de Dios 
[/QUOTE]

Es posible un levantamiento civil de la población rusa, en los países bálticos? En ciudades como Narva?
[/QUOTE]

Nunca se sabe, pero todo es posible máxime cuando USA gobierna en las tres mierdas bálticas a través de los emigrados rusófobos retornados.


----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

De nuevo, gente que no tiene ni idea, eso no es T-80BVM
Los T-80 no tienen ese cilindro detras, eso es una caracteristica de los T-64, ademas los T-80BVM no tienen blindaje reactivo en el frontal y ese blindaje reactivo en la torre no es el del BVM que es el Relikt ese parece Kontact-5

O sea que es un T-64, lo que significa que o bien pertenece al ejercito de las republicas o es un tanque capturado.
De nuevo, ni puta idea ...

T80BVM:


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Ago 2022)

O una estatua de Washington en Londres


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)

_*El nazi ucraniano Korchinsky propuso atacar la central nuclear de Zaporozhye:*_

_*"Sí, es un riesgo. Mucha gente sufrirá, pero aún más gente sufrirá si no se ataca ahora a las administraciones e instalaciones nucleares rusas. Hay que atacar, no hay otra manera".

*_


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> De nuevo, gente que no tiene ni idea, eso no es T-80BVM
> Los T-80 no tienen ese cilindro detras, eso es una caracteristica de los T-64, ademas los T-80BVM no tienen blindaje reactivo en el frontal y ese blindaje reactivo en la torre no es el del BVM que es el Relikt ese parece Kontact-5
> 
> O sea que es un T-64, lo que significa que o bien pertenece al ejercito de las republicas o es un tanque capturado.
> ...




Es espeso y en inglés pero está bien.


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Y ha pagado en rublos de la señorita Pepis?


----------



## McNulty (13 Ago 2022)

Unos ganan guerras en twitter y en su imaginación, otros en la realidad....


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Jolín con el Javelin.
Flipo con la entereza del piloto maniobrando después del pepinazo.


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> De nuevo, gente que no tiene ni idea, eso no es T-80BVM
> Los T-80 no tienen ese cilindro detras, eso es una caracteristica de los T-64, ademas los T-80BVM no tienen blindaje reactivo en el frontal y ese blindaje reactivo en la torre no es el del BVM que es el Relikt ese parece Kontact-5
> 
> O sea que es un T-64, lo que significa que o bien pertenece al ejercito de las republicas o es un tanque capturado.
> ...



no insistas, los niñatos estos hace cuatro dias no sabian ni lo que era un t 80, pensarian que era una targjeta grafica antigua...


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El perrillo putas encendidico,
> 
> *Estonia tiene la intención de "cerrar" el Golfo de Finlandia para los barcos rusos*
> Ayer, 17: 41
> ...



Me parece bien.


----------



## El_Suave (13 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No hombre. Francia lo que quería en Vietnam (Indochina Francesa) era el caucho por un lado, y parte del control del tráfico de opio. No olvidemos que esa zona es 'El Triángulo Dorado'.



Francia en Indochina por una parte quería sacarse la espina de su vergonzoso comportamiento durante la WWII, y por otra parte enviar allí a redimir sus penas a mucho militar colaboracionista nazi. Podía haber otras razones, pero esas pesaron mucho.

En cuanto a lo que decía el jesuita, lo de pensar que la razón de las guerras es la ganancia de la corporación militar industrial, es un pensamiento tan extendido como simplista.

Todo sale del mismo sitio, lo que gana la corporación militar industrial sale de los recursos del propio país, o bloque de países, es cambiar el dinero de sitio, como el que lo cambia en su casa de bajo la alfombra a bajo el colchón. A no ser que de esa guerra se obtengan recursos o mejora de la posición estratégica del país o bloque que supongan una ventaja competitiva fundamental.

El funcionamiento de los Estados es exactamente el mismo que el funcionamiento de la Mafia, y a nadie se le ocurre pensar que Don Corleone pasaba por los peligros y riesgos de sus negocios únicamente para hacer más ricos a sus matones.


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (13 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Es espeso y en inglés pero está bien.



El de Red Effect esta bien, pero se nota que no sabe ruso, comete el error de decir que hay varios tipos de T-72B3 cuando en ningun lao se dice eso en Rusia, pero de lo que hay por YT esta muy top para temas del este.


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)

_Los combatientes ucranianos abrieron fuego (de artillería) contra sus "camaradas" cuando el batallón *"Somalia"* comenzó a evacuar a los ucranianos rendidos

_


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No es fácil entrar, pero entran…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"No es fácil"? acaso Rusia no es un país libre?
...

Oh qué contrariedad! creí que este era el hilo de la guerra esa de Ucrania donde se me recibió con insultos...
Vaya por Dios.


----------



## El_Suave (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ya veo las interminables colas de europeos y pateras africanas llegar sin descanso a la madre Rusia.
> Por qué será que nadie quiere ir allí?



Los africanos quieren venir aquí porque es donde se reparte el botín que se roba en su tierra.

En Rusia no se reparte ningún botín robado, por tanto nadie va allí a pillar cacho en el reparto.


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)

Faltan 39 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.
> 
> Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
> ...



Son bombas termobáricas sanas


----------



## Peineto (13 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quiero volver sobre el asunto de las tierras compradas versus ataques a la central nuclear. Creo que para empezar es imprescindible conocer quien ha comprado esos terrenos, para poder entender la situación. Y es que si son las corporaciones anglosajonas vinculadas al 'deep state' las nuevas dueñas, carece de sentido que permitan a su títere Zelensky provocar un desastre nuclear que malbarate el aprovechamiento de estas. Creo que esto es algo obvio.
> 
> A mi y a cualquiera de este foro, nos resultan risibles las acusaciones de que son los mismos rusos quienes están atacando la central por razones obvias. Y es por esto que la cuestión del aprovechamiento de estos terrenos comprados, no cuadra en absoluto con que permitan a los ucras reventar la central. Por eso es imprescindible saber *quienes son los actuales propietarios*. Y si son los citados anteriormente, podemos estar tranquilos de por que no se producirá ningún desastre nuclear.



Los dueños son los accionistas de VANGUARD y satélites que pueden leer en 17 millones de hectáreas

Recientemente se supo que tres grandes transnacionales del agronegocio compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierras agrícolas ucranianas.


Se trata de Cargill, Dupont y Monsanto (que es oficialmente germano-australiana pero con capital estadounidense). La extensión de tierras compradas por estas transnacionales equivale a toda Italia, incluso un poco más. 


Entre los principales accionistas de estas tres empresas están Vanguard, Blackrock, Blackstone, los sospechosos habituales de siempre, de acuerdo a Australian National Review.


----------



## vettonio (13 Ago 2022)

En el segundo vídeos, varios hablando en español.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Ago 2022)

Momentos musicales, disculpen el off topic


----------



## El_Suave (13 Ago 2022)

Pues entonces que se preparen Washington, Londres, y Berlín otra vez, para no perder la tradición.

Caso de que se cumpla que las guerras acaban en las capitales que las iniciaron.

Mira que bien, en cambio Kiev se puede librar, pues allí nada se inició y nada se decide.


----------



## El Veraz (13 Ago 2022)

Pues estaria bien que acabara en Moscu, siguiendo ese razonamiento


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Liveuamap/oryx/Osint son vuestros pastores y nunca os fallarán



Fijaros los putinianos que he publicado que con fecha DE AYER los rusos habían avanzado y sobrepasado Pisky, que no os enteráis!
Y eso no estaba en el mapa "del ucraniano" por eso comentaba lo de "dar de comer a los cerdos"
Por eso normalmente no voy a pasar demasiada información en este hilo.
Ahora hay gente que quiere pasarme al ignore... que más de uno ya me habrá pasado, pero él se lo pierde.


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ya veo las interminables colas de europeos y pateras africanas llegar sin descanso a la madre Rusia.
> Por qué será que nadie quiere ir allí?



Tampoco las veras en muchos otros sitios... los paganinis somos los tontos de siempre...
Alli no regalan nada, para lo bueno y para lo malo...
Si hubieses visto a algunos "refugees" en los campos griegos cabreados y echando pestes por la boca porque los mandaban para SUECIA (ya ves tu que mal en Suecia, sic...) cuando se habian pedido Alemania...
No es Rusia un pais en el que se viva mejor siendo un NULO que un tio currante y formado... Ademas, es el tipo de pais (no el unico) en el que, siendo extranjero, si no tienes algo diferencial de verdad te comes los mocos a puñados...
Los inmis tontos no son.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ago 2022)

*
EEUU se rebota porque satélite ruso persigue a otro USAno lanzado días atrás

El comandante del Comando Espacial, James Dickinson, expresó su indignación por el satélite ruso Cosmos 2558,*
_* recientemente lanzado. El militar está convencido de que el satélite ruso está siguiendo en órbita al estadounidense.
Calificó el lanzamiento del satélite ruso Cosmos 2558 de "comportamiento irresponsable", ya que su órbita coincide 
con la del satélite militar estadounidense USA 326.

Rusia lanzó el Cosmos 2558 al mismo plano orbital que el satélite militar USA 326 el 1 de agosto, en el momento
en que el satélite USAno pasaba por encima del cosmódromo de Plesetsk. Los expertos que siguen las órbitas 
de ambos satélites tienen fuertes sospechas de que el satélite ruso está espiando al estadounidense. El satélite 
ruso puede maniobrar en órbita para acercarse a un satélite militar estadounidense.

Seguir la órbita de otro satélite en el espacio no es del todo ilegal. Aunque el gobierno estadounidense se quejará, *_
*al final no podrá hacer nada al respecto.*


----------



## magufone (13 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *EEUU se rebota porque satélite ruso persigue a otro USAno lanzado días atrás
> 
> El comandante del Comando Espacial, James Dickinson, expresó su indignación por el satélite ruso Cosmos 2558,*
> _* recientemente lanzado. El militar está convencido de que el satélite ruso está siguiendo en órbita al estadounidense.
> ...



Los anglos y sus rabietas... doble moral desde el siglo XVI...


----------



## El Veraz (13 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.
> 
> Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
> ...



¿Rusos haciendo cosas de genocidas? ¡¡Me pinchan y no sangro!!


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2022)

Parece que los rusos han superado el cinturon de defensa ucro en torno a Donetsk ciudad y han tomado Pisky.


----------



## El Veraz (13 Ago 2022)

Vista la precision de la artilleria ukra, ¿las ratas ya estan huyendo del barco?


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han superado el cinturon de defensa ucro en torno a Donetsk ciudad y han tomado Pisky.



leo que han instalado el puesto de mando ruso al otro lado del Dnieper.... XD


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> leo que han instalado el puesto de mando ruso al otro lado del Dnieper.... XD




El puente de Jerson sigue en pie, tiene algun daño , pero pueden pasar vehiculos ligeros. Ya lo estan reparando.




Además:



Y hay otros 2 puentes al lado de Jerson


----------



## pgas (13 Ago 2022)

hipocresía gusana, se acuerdan del DI cuando se dan cuenta que su orden internacional basado en reglas tontánicas no vale una mierda

**********



pues ha quedao buena tarde


++++


----------



## Hermericus (13 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154923
> 
> 
> hipocresía gusana, se acuerdan del DI cuando se dan cuenta que su orden internacional basado en reglas tontánicas no vale una mierda
> ...




Se dicee que Pisky es uno de los lugares mas fortificados del mundo.

Me parece que Rusia va a adoptar la tactica de bombardeo en alfombra para que no queda cucaracha viva.


----------



## piru (13 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Vista la precision de la artilleria ukra, ¿las ratas ya estan huyendo del barco?




Otra gloriosa contraofensivainversa ukra?
Cual es esta?
La número 25?


----------



## frangelico (13 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto me suena a lo de las armas de destrucción masiva de Irak. Los anglosajones mienten, arrastran ha sus razias a sus 'socios', y luego se descubre que todo era mentira. Y claro, luego a sufrir las consecuencias los demás mientras ellos se frotan las manos y cuentan las libras de oro (o lo que sea) que han robado.



Y al uso masivo de armas químicas en Vietnam y de armas oncogénicas en Serbia e Iraq (sembraron todo aquello de proyectiles de uranio).


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y al uso masivo de armas químicas en Vietnam y de armas oncogénicas en Serbia e Iraq (sembraron todo aquello de proyectiles de uranio).



Son bombardeos a civiles democráticos...


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Se dicee que Pisky es uno de los lugares mas fortificados del mundo.
> 
> Me parece que Rusia va a adoptar la tactica de bombardeo en alfombra para que no queda cucaracha viva.



Poco van a arrasar porque está tarde se tomó


----------



## Hermericus (14 Ago 2022)

Yo simpatizaba con USA hasta hace pocos años.

Era consciente de sus carencias a nivel social, de las injusticias, de la oligarquia que la controla con mano de hierro, etc, etc.... pero la Guerra de Siria para mi ha sido el paso del Rubicón. Desde entonces que le den por culo a USA y a todo lo que representa.

Su alianza con el islamismo rebanacuellos y con toda la barbarie que montó en Siria, entrenados, armados y apoyados por USA es algo que no se lo perdonaré en la vida.

En cambio, Rusia salvó a Siria, y desde entonces han subido mus simpatias hacia Rusia mucho.


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

el espartero eslavo


----------



## Peineto (14 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Faltan 39 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## Roedr (14 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo simpatizaba con USA hasta hace pocos años.
> 
> Era consciente de sus carencias a nivel social, de las injusticias, de la oligarquia que la controla con mano de hierro, etc, etc.... pero la Guerra de Siria para mi ha sido el paso del Rubicón. Desde entonces que le den por culo a USA y a todo lo que representa.
> 
> ...



Comparto trayectoria. Casi podría haber escrito un post similar. Sólo que no sigo/seguí la guerra de Siria. Para mi el Rubicón ha sido esta guerra de Ucrania. Que forma de encizañar más cobarde por parte de USA. Por otra parte, ha sido estremecedor como todos los 'principios' de libertad de expresión, libertad económica, etc. se han ido de un día para otro por el desagüe por intereses espurios de UE/USA. La censura de las redes sociales, la rusofobia, las compañías americanas obedeciendo órdenes políticas, etc.


----------



## Hermericus (14 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Comparto trayectoria. Casi podría haber escrito un post similar. Sólo que no sigo/seguí la guerra de Siria. Para mi el Rubicón ha sido esta guerra de Ucrania. Que forma de encizañar más cobarde por parte de USA. Por otra parte, ha sido estremecedor como todos los 'principios' de libertad de expresión, libertad económica, etc. se han ido de un día para otro por el desagüe por intereses espurios de UE/USA. La censura de las redes sociales, la rusofobia, las compañías americanas obedeciendo órdenes políticas, etc.



Yo la segui a diario, a veces horas.

De aquellas todavia habia redes sociales y youtube sin censurar, hoy sería imposible.

Las barbaridades que vi en la guerra de Siria par mayor gloria USA y sus aliados moromierdas islamistas son una página negra de la Humanidad escrita por los USA, y ya van muchas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Ago 2022)

Es culpa de putin no? Pues esto es lo que pasa cuando tenemos a la ue echandonos a la miseria

Otono negro tendremos, el umbral del dolor y hambre os hará olvidaros de Putin, Ukrania etc...


----------



## Viejo Novato (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Venga! voy a darle de comer un poco a los cerdos...
> Pero no mucho que me canso, prefiero otro hilo.
> 
> Los Rusos y sus rusadas: Están utilizando en la zona de Donetsk bombas termobáricas estrictamente prohibidas por la convencion de Ginebra.
> ...



No están prohibidas, los EEUU las tienen y muchos paises más las tienen, España incluida


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo la segui a diario, a veces horas.
> 
> De aquellas todavia habia redes sociales y youtube sin censurar, hoy sería imposible.
> 
> Las barbaridades que vi en la guerra de Siria par mayor gloria USA y sus aliados moromierdas islamistas son una página negra de la Humanidad escrita por los USA, y ya van muchas.



Por eso entre otras cosas le tienen tanta tirria a los de Wagner, son como la mierda americana de BlackWater, solo que en vez de despedazar a civiles iraqies se llevaron por delante (de manera bastante brutal) a todos los aliados moromierda americanos, incluidos el ISIS.
Si alguna vez el publico general se diera cuenta de quien financio al ISIS, y de quien lo acabo se acababa la guerra en Ucrania en 2 dias.
Aqui una foto de un colgado de Wagner con un amigo del ISIS que se dedicaba a violar niñas kurdas ...







Dejo este temazo sobre el grupo Wagner con subtitulos, el cantante es un Ucraniano en Wagner:


----------



## piru (14 Ago 2022)

2 ukras alcanzados por un misil ruso. Se ve cómo que intentan escapar al oír el misil, pero es demasiado tarde.
Eso es precisión, están en movimiento y el misil impacta entre los dos. Resulta sorprendente que los rusos gasten este tipo de munición inteligente en un objetivo tan pequeño ¿Van sobraos?

Momento de la llegada:



t.me/c/1740670697/4274


----------



## kerevienteya (14 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, pero una cosa es que España como estado soberano decida libremente crear departamentos, provincias, satrapías o lo que sea, y otra que una potencia extranjera invasora te imponga una división territorial con la excusa de "modernizarte" mientras te masacran y te desvalijan..., creo que hay una diferencia...
> 
> En cuanto a los cantonalismos y separatismos yo creo que van a seguir ahí independientemente de la división territorial que se adopte. El apocalipsis zombie-cantonalista de la I república tuvo lugar con las provincias de Javier de Burgos y el proto-separatismo se inició cuando en Cataluña sólo había poder central y la máxima autoridad de facto era el Capitán General de la región militar (Bases de Manresa, 1895).
> 
> ...



Da gusto leer a alguien bien versado en historia.


----------



## NPI (14 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Otra gloriosa contraofensivainversa ukra?
> Cual es esta?
> La número 25?



El perfil es el típico cuñado palillero de barra de bar




> Redactor en jefe, Ukraine News Premier Independent English-language Source — The New Voice of Ukraine, New Voice of Ukraine; freelance de la BBC.
> Totalmente parcial:
> contra los regímenes fascistas;
> a favor de la democracia, el estado de derecho y los derechos humanos.


----------



## thanos2 (14 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Es culpa de putin no? Pues esto es lo que pasa cuando tenemos a la ue echandonos a la miseria
> 
> Otono negro tendremos, el umbral del dolor y hambre os hará olvidaros de Putin, Ukrania etc...



Jódete, Putin!!

Vamos a ir acostumbrándonos al agua fría en invierno. 

O a las toallitas higiénicas para cuando no haya agua. 

Luchando fuerte contra Putin.


----------



## torque_200bc (14 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En el segundo vídeos, varios hablando en español.



Les dejan llevar movil al frente? claro que si.

Putos panchitos mentirosos, menudo fake de mierda.


----------



## LIRDISM (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La Guardia Nacional ucraniana se carga un T-80BV usando munición lanzada desde un dron, tres millones de dólares al carajo con un dron comercial y una granada con aletas.



Hay algo que no cuadra, como una bomba tan pequeña destruye un tanque y seguro que las imágenes posteriores son el mismo tanque?


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 1 Gracias, es un honor.
> 2 El PSOE rojo, joder, que nivel Maribel, un partido creado por el Club Bilderber, rojo.
> 3 el GAL, ATE, Batallon Vasco Español, vamos, un puñado.



Lleban un clavel reventón en el logo. Dicen que es una rosa, pero claramente es un clavel, o el diseñador un inútil, que todo puede ser.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Siguen con la estrategia propagandística de ''No sabemos cuando, pero Rusia caerá''.
> 
> Cuando los rusos estaban asediando Mariupol: ''Se van a quedar sin munición pronto''
> Cuando los rusos estaban a las puertas de Severodonestk: ''Se están quedando sin tropas, no avanzarán''
> ...



Se nota que no son floreros, será en octubre. Caerán Rusia, China, EEUU, el corte inglés y el meteorito, todo a la vez.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



El otro día discutí con un amigo sobre el tema. El cidadano medio cree que un periodista australiano no debería haber divulgado secretos de estado yanquis. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Peineto (14 Ago 2022)

Pisky liberado.

MAPA


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)

Revilleta reloaded !


----------



## mirym94 (14 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Revilleta reloaded !



Como buen chorizo, pero tiene razón en lo de que lo va a pagar Europa y lo de EEUU, alguien lo tenía que decir y se dijo, mejor más pronto que tarde por qué el discurso de los medios es el mismo siempre.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No será que lo había robado?



Entonces también estaras de acuerdo en que estas normas (que aplicaran paramilitares, ni siquiera el estado) tambien se extiendan al resto de europa y a los estados unidos, verdad? Y sin juicio ni nada... lo harian pq tienen un arma y tu no...

Vamos a ver... estar por ver si la ha robado o no... derecho a un juicio justo y eso...

Y si lo ha robado que hacemos lo linchamos como en el oeste usano? o montamos un estado que se encargue de todo esto?


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

*Se sabe que la entrega de armas a ucrania va por cuatro rutas*
2022-08-13 22:43








Стало известно, что поставка оружия на Украину идет по четырем маршрутам


Конвои с американской бронетехникой крадутся по территории «незалежной» За минувшие три с половиной дня на территорию Украины вошли четыре военных конвоя с бронированной техникой. Это многоцелевые бронетранспортёры, бронированные автомобили, легкобронированные внедорожники и прочее...




translated.turbopages.org





Antimaydan Ucrania

Los convoyes con vehículos blindados estadounidenses generalmente pasan por el territorio de la "Plaza"

Durante los últimos tres días y medio, cuatro columnas militares de vehículos blindados pasaron por Ucrania. Estos son camionetas, automóviles, vehículos blindados, SUV blindados ligeros y otras armas, alrededor de sesenta piezas. En Internet escriben que"transportan armas estadounidenses". Parece que los estrategas de la OTAN decidieron seguir cuatro direcciones a la vez: dos convoyes blindados militares entraron en el territorio de Rumania, y los otros dos llegaron a Ucrania a través de la frontera polaca.

El movimiento de los convoyes se lleva a cabo en pequeños grupos, en diferentes regiones de Ucrania, para evitar la destrucción conjunta de equipos en caso de que se descubran las decisiones del Tribunal constitucional Supremo de Rusia. Pero tenemos "voluntarios" que toman estos hermosos convoyes en el camino a sus hogares, como en los Estados europeos, que tardaron mucho tiempo en transportar estas armas, y los residentes, como en Ucrania.

A juzgar por las fotos, los transportes blindados de personal International MaxxPro fueron llevados a Ucrania. Y estos monstruos no siguen el curso, se llevan en remolques. Los convoyes fueron escoltados por sus colegas de la OTAN y la policía.

El experto militar Miguel Alejandro no ve nada especial en la oferta actual de vehículos blindados:

— Con el mismo éxito, puede traer algunos camiones, ¿qué diferencia hay de que los transporten vivos, aunque los vehículos blindados tienen un nivel de seguridad ligeramente más alto, pero no tan alto? En condiciones en las que parte de la vanguardia trabaja incansablemente, la artillería no salvará, no habrá un efecto especial de su reserva. Por lo tanto, es normal, en principio, nada que no agregue ni amplifique las condiciones mutuamente acordadas.

"SP": - la frontera occidental de Ucrania es de dos mil quinientos kilómetros de allí, docenas de carreteras pequeñas y grandes. Todo no puede ser cerrado. Hemos escrito mucho sobre el hecho de que no se pueden destruir todas las rutas de transporte. Y ahora los convoyes siguen no por ferrocarril, sino por carretera. Deben seguir y destruir metódicamente.

— El hecho es que la distancia entre ejes del equipo teóricamente puede seguir su curso, pero en las carreras de vehículos rastreados en la vía pública esto no se acepta, y la cobertura se deteriora y surge el recurso del motor. Conducirlos a lo largo de la pista es un gran problema, por lo que se envían con remolques especiales o se deben llevar por ferrocarril en un tren de mercancías.

En los trailers de sus películas, no es muy efectivo. Por lo tanto, los ferrocarriles tuvieron que ser desalojados. Además, él mismo puede llevar proyectiles. Si los ferrocarriles no tienen nada más que transporte por carretera, será más fácil para nosotros seguir la carretera porque el número de rutas de entrega se reducirá. Observar desde el espacio autónomo un remolque con equipo militar es mucho más fácil de desmontar que una tripulación afortunada, en la que, por ejemplo, puedes encontrar personas y cargas humanitarias: las rompes y luego nos condenas.

Los mapas con golpes en las rutas, complicaron significativamente las posibilidades de entrega. Vale la pena bloquear completamente el suministro de armas, destruir, por ejemplo, el túnel Beskidsky, una sección del ferrocarril de Lviv. Después de todo, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania no dudan en bombardear incluso la central nuclear de Zaporizhia, y queremos ser amables. Las carreteras estratégicas hacia el este deben cerrarse.

Sí, periódicamente bombardeamos el puente sobre el pantano del Dniéster, pero no así. Para hacer esto, necesitamos una bomba aérea pesada, pero tenemos miedo de lanzar un bombardero estratégico en el área de acción de la defensa aérea enemiga y también puede derribar. Y es caro, que aún no está claro qué es lo mejor: bombardear un puente o mantener un bombardero estratégico. Esto muestra que incluso una pequeña cantidad de medios efectivos de defensa aérea inhibe muy fuertemente la actividad militar...

Según el experto militar teniente general Evgeny Bujinsky, nada inusual está sucediendo:

- Todo Occidente prometió entregar varios cientos de tales máquinas. Por supuesto, esto debería ser una preocupación para nuestra inteligencia, pero no veo nada fuera de lo común. Que llevan, como quieren, nuestros fallos del Tribunal constitucional Supremo, son capaces de detectar y destruir...

Las carreteras de Europa del este a Ucrania occidental y más al este se extienden por miles y miles de kilómetros lineales. Se puede ceder en cualquier lugar, ya que los guardias fronterizos ucranianos a los convoyes de la OTAN son una enfermedad. Tienen órdenes de dejar entrar a todos, de no dejar salir a nadie.

En el Norte de la frontera ucraniana, se puede conducir por carretera desde Vladava polaca a khats ucranianos, y también hay direcciones Helm-Kovel, Grubeshov-Vladimir. Y de Grebene puede ir después de cruzar la frontera, si no "a los cuatro lados", luego a tres partes exactamente, incluso a los leones. Pero en esta ciudad se puede llegar desde Yaroslavl, y desde przemyshl. Desde Sanoka, puedes cruzar la frontera para llegar a Sambor. Tal vez algún convoy pasará por el parque nacional Beshad en la frontera de Polonia, Eslovaquia y Ucrania.

En Eslovaquia, los Derribos locales son convenientes en la carretera al Salav Ucraniano. O desde Michalovce se puede llegar a Uzhgorod. Tres carreteras extendidas a Hungría también conducen a esta ciudad desde Mukachevo, pero puede perderse en el campo.

Desde Rumania a Ucrania, es posible llegar desde Baia Mare, Bystrica, Vatra dornei, cuyas carreteras conducen a través del parque nacional Húngaro Rodna al parque nacional Sinevir en Ucrania. A menos que, por supuesto, sean golpeados por un cohete súper preciso. Pero más aún para pasar el pasaje de Uzhog. Puede abrirse camino a través de otros pasos en los Cárpatos, por ejemplo, a través de Torunsky.

Desde Moldavia, el camino de Brichan pasa por una cinta gris a Sokolyany y Yampol. Más al sur,ya Transnistria, a través del cual los convoyes militares ya no pasan. Pero se puede enviar a Odessa a través del sur de Moldavia o a través de Rumania en dirección a Artsitz, Belgrado Ucraniano, Ismail y Kiliya, y luego al teatro de operaciones.

Si en Occidente apuestan por los vehículos blindados MaxxPro, sería bueno informar que son fabricados por Navistar International. El programa de emergencia de rearme de tropas en Irak fue adoptado por los Estados Unidos en 2007. Este es el reemplazo de HMMWV. El hecho es que los famosos "Hummers" fueron explotados con minas y minas terrestres, y el aterrizaje de estas máquinas es muy bajo, y esto mató a las tripulaciones estadounidenses.

El cliente principal de MaxxPro Es el cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos. Supuestamente produjo hasta 7 mil autos. Un par de cientos se quedaron en Afganistán. Hungría tenía una docena de tales máquinas entregadas por enviados estadounidenses, pero para las tropas húngaras en Afganistán. No se sabe nada sobre el regreso a Hungría. Lo mismo sucedió en el ejército Griego. En Polonia, había autos 30, pero también para ir a Afganistán, y no a través de Ucrania. En Rumania-máquinas 60. El Croata tiene cuatro docenas de MaxxPro, el Estonio tiene seis.

Alexander Mikhailov, miembro del Consejo de política de defensa exterior, teniente general del FSB en la reserva cree que las tácticas y estrategias de suministro occidental están cambiando:

- Por supuesto, nuestros oponentes están interesados en el transporte de mercancías en pequeños lotes, al menos uno por uno se desliza. Todavía no hemos resuelto todas las tareas para eliminar todos los nodos de las estaciones en el oeste de Ucrania.

"SP": - Aparentemente, incluso los aspectos humanitarios interfieren: ¿quién necesita que las mismas personas, los civiles vayan a sus asuntos?

- ¡Qué aspectos humanitarios! Veamos, es salud. ¿Por qué nuestro enemigo proporcionaría conexiones ferroviarias con Europa? Qué, hay muchas estaciones de tren: Chop, Mukachevo, y Uzhgorod. Está claro que el armamento principal todavía está en el ferrocarril. Después de todo, no caben muchas cosas en el remolque, sino porque zhelezke, cruzó la frontera y "cayó" en el territorio de Ucrania.

"SP": - ¿por qué no puede ser así, simplemente descarrilar en numerosas carreteras?

- Todo depende de las capacidades de nuestra Constelación de satélites. Debe tenerse en cuenta que estos convoyes no siempre son "leídos" desde la órbita. Los carros pueden ser de tipo civil y llevar armas más auténticas. Nadie va a estropear las relaciones con un avión civil convencional como un camión...

Es por eso que las extrañas fotos que han aparecido en Internet son cuestionables. ¿No es falso, no distrae la información errónea? Bueno, los vehículos blindados estadounidenses tienen una factura formidable: se usan al aire libre, y ni siquiera se repintan después de Afganistán, a algunos les gusta aplicar pintura amarillenta en su desierto, como en Afganistán. Es cierto que algunos ya están pintados de verde, por lo que se fusionan con los que aún quedan del"Zelenka"Ucraniano.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*El nazi ucraniano Korchinsky propuso atacar la central nuclear de Zaporozhye:
> 
> "Sí, es un riesgo. Mucha gente sufrirá, pero aún más gente sufrirá si no se ataca ahora a las administraciones e instalaciones nucleares rusas. Hay que atacar, no hay otra manera".
> 
> *_



imaginate estos tipejos con armas nucleares...


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Tengo la sensación que Rusia, si quisiera, puede haber acabado con esto, 
pero está esperando para poder ver cómo Europa se defiende durante el invierno.


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

*"Moscú revela un 'punto de no retorno' en las relaciones entre Rusia y EE.UU." *
que tiene una posibilidad muy seria de ocurrir:

_* Si EE.UU. designa a Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo, esto representaría 
"un punto de no retorno" en las relaciones entre los dos países, y Washington es consciente*_
* de ello, ha explicado Moscú.*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Me parece bien.



Me imagino que entonces coincidiras conmigo que eso de una comunidad internacional "basada en reglas" es un eufemismo de "aqui se hace lo q yo quiero y como yo quiero" ¿No?


Lo dijo porque me parece que hay algo q se llama "aguas internacionales"....

A ver si esto se va a escapar de las manos como sigamos escalando....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Fijaros los putinianos que he publicado que con fecha DE AYER los rusos habían avanzado y sobrepasado Pisky, que no os enteráis!
> Y eso no estaba en el mapa "del ucraniano" por eso comentaba lo de "dar de comer a los cerdos"
> Por eso normalmente no voy a pasar demasiada información en este hilo.
> Ahora hay gente que quiere pasarme al ignore... que más de uno ya me habrá pasado, pero él se lo pierde.



Propoganda hacen unos y otros... esto no es una peli de buenos y malos...

Pero la tendencia hacia un lento avance de las tropas del Donbass y de Rusia es claro... Unos adelantan las noticias y otros las retrasan todo lo que pueden pero esta clara la tendencia.


----------



## Honkler (14 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo simpatizaba con USA hasta hace pocos años.
> 
> Era consciente de sus carencias a nivel social, de las injusticias, de la oligarquia que la controla con mano de hierro, etc, etc.... pero la Guerra de Siria para mi ha sido el paso del Rubicón. Desde entonces que le den por culo a USA y a todo lo que representa.
> 
> ...



Ídem


----------



## Honkler (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que Rusia, si quisiera, puede haber acabado con esto,
> pero está esperando para poder ver cómo Europa se defiende durante el invierno.



Está esperando a que nos cocinemos en nuestra propia salsa


----------



## Karma bueno (14 Ago 2022)

*Estampas del fin del mundo. Valores occidentales*


Roberto Montes.- El 14 de julio, Día Nacional de Francia, los representantes norteamericanos, el almirante transgénero Rachel Levine y Sam Briton se dejaron ver juntos. ¡God Bless America!

La almirante norteamericana transgénero Rachel (antes Richard) Levine y el Secretario adjunto en el Departamento de Energía Nuclear de los EEUU, el activista LGTB Sam Brinton, fueron invitados a una velada en la Embajada de Francia en Washington el 14 de julio de 2022.


La foto fue publicada por Sam Brinton en su página Instagram con este comentario: “Champán y celebración con el Embajador de Francia en su residencia el 14 de julio. También una increíble oportunidad de conectarse con uno de los pocos cargos gubernamentales transgénero, la almirante Levine. Fue genial compartir con una persona trans frente al odio”.

Por su parte la almirante Richard Levine escribió en Twitter: “Hoy, es el 14 de julio, un día para celebrar el compromiso de Francia en favor de la paz y la libertad. ¡Felicidades en el Día de la Bastilla al pueblo francés!”

¿Habrá confundido 1789 con 1944?, ya que la toma de la Bastilla no es para nada un símbolo de paz, sino de revolución.

En fin, con este panorama, Putin puede dormir tranquilo.

(El grado militar de Rachel Levine es el de almirante, lo cual no significa que mande una flota de guerra. Por lo menos eso pienso yo. Pero, quién sabe, tal y como está el patio…)

https://fr.timesofisrael.com/rachel-levine-la-transgenre-la-plus-haut-placee-dans-les-services-en-uniforme-us/)

https://echelledejacob.blogspot.com/2022/07/14-juillet-les-representants-americains.html










Estampas del fin del mundo. Valores occidentales







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Está esperando a que nos cocinemos en nuestra propia salsa



Efectivamente, 
La expresión "cocinarse en su propia salsa", se los deja con la incertidumbre de cuándo llegará el castigo sabiéndolo inevitable. Resulta más dañino para la mente humana la expectativa del castigo que el castigo mismo. La lentitud, tanto en Siria como en Ucrania, es parte del juego maquiavélico…


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

* La economía rusa se contrajo un 4% de abril a junio en comparación con el año pasado, *
_*a medida que se asentaban las sanciones (congelar reservas, restricciones a los bancos
rusos, denegación de tecnología estadounidense) "Pero incluso cuando las importaciones 
a Rusia se secaron y las transacciones financieras se bloquearon..."la economía demostró
ser más resistente de lo que algunos expertos esperaban inicialmente, y la caída del PIB
comunicada el viernes no fue lo grave como algunos esperaron, en parte porque las arcas*_
* del país estaban llenas de ingresos energéticos gracias al aumento de los precios mundiales".


*


----------



## troperker (14 Ago 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Hay algo que no cuadra, como una bomba tan pequeña destruye un tanque y seguro que las imágenes posteriores son el mismo tanque?



Es obvio que es un tanque abandonado llenado con explosivos
No es el unico video que hacen por propaganda
Nada nuevo


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Como diría aquel castizo: "no digo naa y lo digo too"...

Las búsquedas de "leña" en Google se han disparado en Alemania


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> "No es fácil"? acaso Rusia no es un país libre?
> ...
> 
> Oh qué contrariedad! creí que este era el hilo de la guerra esa de Ucrania donde se me recibió con insultos...
> Vaya por Dios.



No mientas tan descaradamente…la próxima nevera…


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Los dueños son los accionistas de VANGUARD y satélites que pueden leer en 17 millones de hectáreas
> 
> Recientemente se supo que tres grandes transnacionales del agronegocio compraron 17 millones de hectáreas de tierras agrícolas ucranianas.
> 
> ...



Perfecto y gracias. Ahora podemos estar tranquilos, lo de los ataques a la central es postureo ucra... bueno, siempre puede suceder un accidente.


----------



## mirym94 (14 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Entonces también estaras de acuerdo en que estas normas (que aplicaran paramilitares, ni siquiera el estado) tambien se extiendan al resto de europa y a los estados unidos, verdad? Y sin juicio ni nada... lo harian pq tienen un arma y tu no...
> 
> Vamos a ver... estar por ver si la ha robado o no... derecho a un juicio justo y eso...
> 
> Y si lo ha robado que hacemos lo linchamos como en el oeste usano? o montamos un estado que se encargue de todo esto?



Mejor que se aplique a la moronegrada que tenemos en occidente


----------



## Malevich (14 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perfecto y gracias. Ahora podemos estar tranquilos, lo de los ataques a la central es postureo ucra... bueno, siempre puede suceder un accidente.



Según parece un accidente grave tipo Chernobil sólo sería posible bombardeando los reactores a lo bruto, con aviación. 
Es un tira y afloja, si la central pasa a abastecer a Rusia Ucrania perderá el 25% de su fuente de energía. Imagino que en consonancia con el territorio que va a perder. 
Así pues Zelensky está intentando llamar la atención, como siempre, toda su estrategia militar se basa en eso. Las sanciones empiezan a aflojar según se acerca el otoño, las armas empiezan a escasear (los arsenales deben estar bajo mínimos) y en muchos países están empezando a preguntarse adonde han ido a parar tanto las armas como el dinero que le han regalado.


----------



## troperker (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * La economía rusa se contrajo un 4% de abril a junio en comparación con el año pasado, *
> _*a medida que se asentaban las sanciones (congelar reservas, restricciones a los bancos
> rusos, denegación de tecnología estadounidense) "Pero incluso cuando las importaciones
> a Rusia se secaron y las transacciones financieras se bloquearon..."la economía demostró
> ...



Pues para tantos analistas en el mundo libre
Que decian que la economia rusia cae 15 20 o 30 % el rublo no valdria nada la inflacion seria por encima de 100 % etc

Año 2022
1t 3.5
2t -4 nada mal para semejantes sanciones
Pues por ahora esos analistas estan quedando como un fracaso que en realidad no analizan nada de informacion
Me imagino que esperaran que en el 3t y 4t
La economia caiga mas del 10% cada trime
A ver como se manejan los rusos estos sgtes meses
Por ahora en rusia al menos moscu saint peterburgo kazan hay demasiada gente en las calles movilizandose
Hay un boom de turismo interno parece


----------



## mirym94 (14 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Según parece un accidente grave tipo Chernobil sólo sería posible bombardeando los reactores a lo bruto, con aviación.
> Es un tira y afloja, si la central pasa a abastecer a Rusia Ucrania perderá el 25% de su fuente de energía. Imagino que en consonancia con el territorio que va a perder.
> Así pues Zelensky está intentando llamar la atención, como siempre, toda su estrategia militar se basa en eso. Las sanciones empiezan a aflojar según se acerca el otoño, las armas empiezan a escasear (los arsenales deben estar bajo mínimos) y en muchos países están empezando a preguntarse adonde han ido a parar tanto las armas como el dinero que le han regalado.



Tantos millocejos en su cuenta zelenski ... Seguro que la lotería no le tocó,algo pillaría.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Me imagino que entonces coincidiras conmigo que eso de una comunidad internacional "basada en reglas" es un eufemismo de "aqui se hace lo q yo quiero y como yo quiero" ¿No?
> 
> 
> Lo dijo porque me parece que hay algo q se llama "aguas internacionales"....
> ...



Depende del tipo de reglas

Si lo tan cacareado como un "mundo multipolar" (que no tiene sentido) se convierte en guerra por cada uno de los intereses de todas esas potencias, podemos darnos por bien jodidos


----------



## Kreonte (14 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Pues para tantos analistas en el mundo libre
> Que decian que la economia rusia cae 15 20 o 30 % el rublo no valdria nada la inflacion seria por encima de 100 % etc
> 
> Año 2022
> ...



En España también están las terrazas a rebosar. Un abrazo a Putin de mi parte. Salu2


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Más allá de Peski


Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda Si los ocho años de asedio de Donetsk fueran la boca de una bestia, Peski sería su colmillo más afilado, el que puede desgarrar el corazón d…




slavyangrad.es











Más allá de Peski


14/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Kots / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Si los ocho años de asedio de Donetsk fueran la boca de una bestia, Peski sería su colmillo más afilado, el que puede desgarrar el corazón de Donbass. Este lugar, que antaño fuera una zona de prestigio del centro regional, se ha convertido en sinónimo de la amenaza mortal que se ha estado cobrándose víctimas en forma de civiles de Donbass en estos últimos ocho años. Desde aquí, prácticamente las afueras de Donetsk, se podía bombardear constantemente la capital de la RPD. La localidad era considerada por el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como un trampolín para un posible asalto sobre Donetsk. En caso de un ataque frontal serio, solo hay unos quince minutos en tanque desde el aeropuerto al centro de Donetsk.

Intenten imaginar esta sensación invisible de constante peligro con la que han crecido y han ido al colegio los niños; los sonidos de las explosiones, que se han convertido en un entorno familiar; las noticias diarias de daños… Hoy [ayer sábado], todas esas personas han podido respirar un poco más tranquilas. Hay una amenaza menos. Y el hecho de que haya ocurrido de una forma tan casual, una breve línea en el informe del frente del Ministerio de Defensa, aún no puedo creerlo.

La toma de Peski no solo supone un efecto psicológico terapéutico. Desde aquí, es posible desarrollar una ofensiva tanto en dirección a Karlovka, avanzando metro a metro hacia las fronteras occidentales de la RPD, como hacia el norte, hacia Vodianoe, que es una de las claves en los alrededores de Avdeevka. Ocupar ese pueblo complicaría seriamente la logística del oponente.

Durante los últimos días, he estado trabajando en la zona de Peski, observando cómo el 11º Regimiento de la RPD y el batallón de tanques Somalí [el batallón de _Givi, _que sobrevivió pese a la muerte de su carismático comandante] arrebataban al enemigo el pueblo calle a calle. En una densa batalla urbana, las tropas de choque barrían casa a casa y la artillería golpeaba las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a decenas de metros de nuestras tropas. Los tanques eran golpeados tanto por el fuego directo como por lo alto. En ese último caso, los tanques hacen la labor de la artillería, pero es menos vulnerable a los sistemas de contrabatería que sus socios occidentales han suministrado a Ucrania.

Una máquina de varias toneladas sale de su escondite y sigue la ruta prevista. Se coloca en las posiciones frente a Peski. Tres voleas y se retira hacia el tupido bosque, donde se esconde por ahora el equipamiento.

*“¿Cuáles son las tareas en las que trabajas ahora?”, *pregunto a _Sujoi_, comandante del 11º Regimiento.

“Estamos trabajando sobre los objetivos previstos, desde donde el enemigo está ajustando. Eso es lo principal para nosotros ahora. Está ajustando sobre nuestra infantería, nuestros puntos de tiro. Hay que destruir las posiciones”.

*“La distancia es amplia hasta el enemigo. ¿Cómo funciona?”*

“Tenemos experiencia, nos han instruido, sabemos cómo atacar. Ahora, los objetivos ya no están en Peski, sino en Pervomaiskoe, el siguiente pueblo”.

*“¿Llevas mucho tiempo luchando?”*

“Desde 2015”.

*“¿Qué hacías antes de la guerra?”*

“Estudiaba”.

*“¿Son los tanques una amenaza seria para el enemigo?”*

“Recientemente he visto un vídeo en el que preguntaban a los ucros: ¿cuál es el arma más terrible para vosotros? Y responden: lo peor es cuando trabaja un tanque. Porque te ve. El tanque trabaja en la mayor parte de los casos por fuego directo. Al principio era muy difícil. Estudiamos y aprendimos ya en las batallas. Antes estábamos preparándonos para algo, pero ha resultado ser algo completamente diferente. Y a consecuencia de los acontecimientos, avanzamos. Avanzamos y estudiamos más y más. Cuando empezó la primera línea de defensa la primera vez, luego la segunda, ahora la tercera, la cuarta, se va haciendo más fácil y entiendes mejor al enemigo: cómo actuará, qué hará. Puede estar presionado o te puede splastar”.

*“¿Son todos los tanquistas locales?”*

“No, no todos. Hay quienes son de Donbass, otros de Ucrania.

*“¿Y quién es de Ucrania?”*

“Yo por ejemplo soy de Yitomir.

*“¿Cómo llegaste hasta aquí?”*

“En 2014, mis padres vinieron a luchar aquí. Yo estaba allí, tenía 17 años, era un joven alocado, saltaba como todos. Saltaba, saltaba, pero entonces empecé a hablar con mis padres y me decía: aquí pasa esto, pasa lo otro. Contaban algo completamente diferente a lo que se veía en la televisión. Se habían comido hasta el último perro, se bombardeaban a sí mismos y demás. Así que lo pensé, lo pensé y lo pensé y dejé a esos amigos míos que ahora están en el Praviy Sektor, en Azov, que solían ser ultras y que ahora son guerreros. Me llaman y me desean _felicidad y salud_”.

*“¿Te gustaría saludarles?”*

“Camaradas, nos veremos pronto. Espero que nos encontremos. Nos vemos pronto”.

*“¿En qué año viniste de Yitomir?”*

“En 2015. Me uní inmediatamente a los tanquistas. Era operador en el Noveno Regimiento entonces. En la zona en dirección a Mariupol”.

*“¿Por qué tanques, es por alguna especialización civil?”*

“No, no es por nada de eso. Me gustaba y decidía probar. Me senté en la posición, probé. Ahora soy más fuerte, pero entonces era débil, flaco. Me dieron el uniforme y me quedaba grande. Iba en el tanque y el uniforme se me subía por el cuello. Estaba nervioso, muy nervioso. Pero con el primer disparo me di cuenta: esto es todo, estaré aquí. Desde entonces no me interesa ni la infantería ni la artillería”.

El tanque expulsó nubes de humo de diésel y se apresuró hacia sus posiciones de tiro para desmantelar la zona fortificada de Pervomaiskoe para garantizar así el avance de nuestras tropas.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Pues para tantos analistas en el mundo libre
> Que decian que la economia rusia cae 15 20 o 30 % el rublo no valdria nada la inflacion seria por encima de 100 % etc
> 
> Año 2022
> ...



Turismo interno?

Pues Europa está a tope, pero a tope de turismo....


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Quiero volver sobre el asunto de las tierras compradas versus ataques a la central nuclear. Creo que para empezar es imprescindible conocer *quien ha comprado* esos terrenos para poder entender la situación. Y es que si son las corporaciones anglosajonas vinculadas al 'deep state' las nuevas dueñas, carece de sentido que permitan a su títere Zelensky provocar un desastre nuclear que malbarate el aprovechamiento de estas. Creo que esto es algo obvio.
> 
> A mi y a cualquiera de este foro, nos resultan risibles las acusaciones de que son los mismos rusos quienes están atacando la central por razones obvias. Y es por esto que la cuestión del aprovechamiento de estos terrenos comprados, no cuadra en absoluto con que permitan a los ucras reventar la central. Por eso es imprescindible saber quienes son los actuales propietarios. Y si son los citados anteriormente, podemos estar tranquilos por que no se producirá ningún desastre nuclear.



Creo recordar que los Malvados chinos estaban en el ajo.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que Rusia, si quisiera, puede haber acabado con esto,
> pero está esperando para poder ver cómo Europa se defiende durante el invierno.



Así es. Pero más 'cómo Europa se defiende durante el invierno', espera que la crisis a la que nos ha abocado 'el amigo americano' haga caer gobiernos. Y es que Rusia mira hacia el futuro, y a Rusia le interesa (y a nosotros) que nos llevemos bien, que trabajemos juntos en un frente macro-económico común, incluso unirnos en esa 'Arcadia feliz' que sería Eurasia. Y en Europa hay gente escondida entre bastidores por no ser tuercebotas de Washington-Londres, que también lo quieren. Y esa gente tendrá su oportunidad cuando la crisis se agrave.

Hemos visto esta semana como hasta Revilla enfocaba la atención pública hacia la responsabilidad de E.E.U.U.. Ha dicho claramente que quienes se están beneficiando con esto son los yankis. Y de forma velada los ha señalado como responsables, por aquello del 'qui bono'. Y según aumenten los problemas, suban los precios y la gente se arruine, las voces discordantes frente el servilismo aumentarán. La cuestión, es si cuando se alcance el punto de inflexión los anglosajones nos habrán dejado preparada una 'opción política' que asumirá el control para llevarnos aún más al fondo del pozo. Perdón. Si esa 'opción' que *seguro* nos han dejado preparada, tomará el control o los verdaderos patriotas de cada nación europea recuperarán la soberanía.

Se vienen tiempos interesantes, sin duda.


----------



## Kreonte (14 Ago 2022)

Por cierto troperker, no le des mucho al manubrio que jode las neuronas y no te da tiempo a postear en los foros de defensa rusa.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

artículo muy ilustrativo, tocho.
*les dejo la traducción (yandex)*

fuente orig: https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/...n-ukraine-le-nationalisme-est-il-si-virulent/

como muestras, el inicio y la conclusión:

--inicio:
*¿Por qué en Ucrania el nacionalismo es tan virulento?*
13/06/2022 


Es bien conocido por los historiadores dignos de ese nombre, pero le molesta necesariamente en el Oeste, pero los Ucranianos estaban entre los principales colaboradores de la Alemania nazi. Todo comenzó con la llegada al poder de Hitler, y los estrechos lazos que se formaron en el año 1933, con las principales cabezas de ucranianos nacionalistas y la Alemania nazi. Ucrania fue en ese momento compartido entre dos países : Polonia y la URSS. Los nacionalistas se volvió a los nazis, Bandera, el primero, que llegó a Berlín tan pronto como la llegada del Führer. Agente de la Abwehr, los servicios de inteligencia del almirante Canaris, Bandera y sus seguidores se lanzó en una lucha a muerte, inicialmente principalmente en contra de los polacos. La invasión de Polonia por parte de Alemania (1pt de septiembre de 1939), fue la ocasión de la formación de una primera unidad de ucrania, que se conoce como la Legión de ucrania. A partir de ahí, Ucrania funcionó y fue capaz de suministrar un considerable contingente de tropas de proxy. Se utiliza en batallones de policía en la parte posterior del frente oriental, que trempèrent sus manos en la sangre del Holocausto por balas, y tomó parte en muchas de las masacres contra el pueblo que hizo de apoyo a los partisanos soviéticos. Más tarde se formó también una división de las SS, de ucrania, y las unidades de las SS en alemán se reforzaron los Ucranianos. En la parte frontal de la historia, es posible decir que los Ucranianos tuvieron un papel importante en el frente oriental. Después de la asimilación total en la unión soviética de Ucrania, los Ucranianos del Oeste nunca fueron dénazifiés totalmente, la gente mantiene un fuerte apego a esta colaboración con la Alemania nazi, a pesar del hecho de que ella se negó a aprobar su independencia (junio de 1941). Haciendo un paralelo y se mezcla con el nacionalismo ucraniano, el nazismo, por lo tanto, ha sobrevivido y se ha desarrollado en el crisol de la ultra-nacionalista, especialmente desde la independencia (1991). Después de las revoluciones de colores u.s., 2004 Naranja, y Maïdan el invierno de 2013-2014, esta ideología está profundamente arraigada en la población en el momento de la recogida de casi un millón de votantes de todas las formaciones políticas, teñida de bandérisme (Partido Nacional Socialista de Ucrania, o de Pravy Sektor). Esto es mirando a través de esta pequeña obra de la historia de la que podemos comenzar a comprender.
*Legión de ucrania. *Ella fue hecha mucho antes de que el estallido de la guerra, en los campos de entrenamiento en Alemania, Eslovaquia y Austria (1939). Su personal fue en Breslau, ella tenía que llevar a cabo operaciones de sabotaje y apoyar un levantamiento general en Ucrania. Fue compuesta en el comienzo de 200 nacionalistas ucranianos, que se filtró a principios en el territorio de ucrania controlada por Polonia (julio de 1939). Su mano de obra era entonces crecido y ella entró en acción con las tropas de los eslovacos, en contra de los polacos (a principios de septiembre). Fue apoyado por grupos de nacionalistas partidarios, que estaban esperando el fin de tomar acción, y llegó a las inmediaciones de Lvov. Después de la caída de Polonia y la partición de la última entre Alemania y la URSS, esta legión fue transformado en una tropa de la policía auxiliar (1939-1941). Durante la invasión de la URSS, la Legión fue disuelto y se vierte en los batallones de policía residuales, suministro de servicios de intérpretes para las tropas alemanas, que les guíe en el suelo, o de designar a las personalidades comunistas o pulir para eliminar, sin hablar de los Judíos. Habiendo llegado a varios miles de hombres (1941-1943), los oficiales fueron utilizados en el ejército nacionalista Bandera, en la UPA, y luego otra vez con los Alemanes, antes de que el peligro del avance de la unión soviética.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

--conclusión:
*Conclusión. *Este pequeño estudio histórico tuvo por objetivo mostrar la increíble participación de Ucrania en colaboración con la Alemania nazi, pero también la complejidad del problema. Estos nacionalistas ucranianos creció el antisemitismo en un tiempo muy largo, bien antes de la creación del nazismo. Los pogromos atroz de que el ejército de los nacionalistas Petlyura han demostrado (1918-1921). El nacionalismo ucraniano no tuvo ningún problema en que se mezclan con el control de la Alemania nazi, en contra de los dos países que comparten su territorio : Polonia y la URSS. Estaban armados y apoyados por los servicios secretos alemanes ya en 1933, y fue el asistente del director del Holocausto por balas con los nacionalistas del báltico. La denegación de la independencia de Ucrania, condujo a una oposición real, pero paradójica. Los Ucranianos continuó a servir a la Alemania nazi para algunos, para otros entrado en la oposición. Pero todos se congregaron de nuevo detrás de Hitler, mientras que el Ejército Rojo estaba volando victorias victorias, y vino a sus objetivos de la reconquista de Ucrania. Nota, sin embargo, que todos los nacionalistas ucranianos no convertir el nazismo, pero que casi no convertir el anti-semitismo. Taras Borovets, a la cabeza de la ucraniana aislado, salvando el honor en Volinia en negarse a sacrificar y a los Judíos, sino también de los Polos. Es casi la excepción que confirma la regla. En los años de la independencia de Ucrania (desde 1991), el anti-semitismo fue tomado por un gran grupo marginal de los ultranacionalistas ucranianos. Pero el resentimiento enorme en contra de los Rusos, especialmente después de la guerra civil en rusia (1918-1922), las hambrunas bajo Lenin, (principios de los años 20), la Gran hambruna en el Sur de la URSS (principios de los 30's), la represión estalinista (30-50 años), la represión contra los nacionalistas ucranianos y la destrucción de la UPA (1944-1954), y luego el largo viaje de Ucrania en la unión soviética de la URSS, a su conclusión (1991), sustituye en el espíritu de la gran masa de la población de ucrania, el anti-semitismo, por el russophobie y el racismo contra los Rusos. Antisemitismo estaba concentrada en el seno de la formación neo-nazi, tales como el Pravy Sektor, pero también el Martillo Blanco o S 14. El partido Pravy Sektor ganado todos el mismo casi 350.000 votos en las elecciones presidenciales de 2014. Otras formaciones, como el partido Svoboda, han facilitado su discurso para terminar de no mantener un ambiente hostil étnico visceral en contra de los Rusos. El hecho de la guerra en el Donbass, y luego de la operación especial de rusia, la media de los ciudadanos de ucrania es, por tanto, de forma masiva russophobe, y se concentra en la parte Occidental del país, en la orilla izquierda del Dniéper.

Después de la Segunda Guerra mundial, los Ucranianos se utiliza también como excelentes especialistas en la lucha contra los comunistas, y fueron reciclados por parte de los Estadounidenses y la CIA, y, en menor medida, por la Gran Bretaña. Ellos fueron capaces de huir por las líneas de ratas, en particular, en el primer lugar en el Canadá, los estados UNIDOS, Alemania, Francia, América del Sur y Australia principalmente. Esta legitimación de nacionalistas ucranianos y colaboradores de los nazis ha ayudado en gran medida, sobre todo a partir de una base sólida de la ucraniana de la diáspora (Toronto, Canadá o Nueva York y Chicago en los estados UNIDOS), en la lucha contra la URSS, al servicio de los aliados occidentales, para dar la oportunidad a los nacionalistas, no sólo para sobrevivir, sino también para disponer de recursos financieros significativos, a prosperar y crecer en el exterior esta revisión de la historia y la fantasía. Fueron construidos en el mundo occidental, en el bloque democrático en la lucha contra la URSS. La caída de este último, que eran excelentes cuentas de una multitud de organizaciones y asociaciones de los revisionistas y los nacionalistas, quienes a menudo a través de la ucraniana de la cultura, y se establecieron firmemente en el Oeste, y luego trabajó de nuevo en el territorio de ucrania. Este aliento fue utilizado más tarde por los estados UNIDOS y la CIA, en la revolución de Naranja y Maïdan, con un objetivo político claro objetivo de Rusia. Esta Rusia es odiado precisamente de los Ucranianos en el Oeste y nacionalistas locales de todas las tendencias.

En el sitio, en la URSS, el nacionalismo ucraniano mantuvo una planta perenne, en el Oeste del país, y nunca fue erradicada. Es en las tradiciones y la cultura de ucrania, que este sentimiento nacionalista se conserva, en una resistencia sorda contra de lo que ahora era considerado como el peor enemigo de Ucrania. No más polaco, o el de los Judíos, pero el ruso. En la independencia, aparecen de forma natural, los movimientos y los partidos ultranacionalistas y neonazis. Tomaron cada vez más importante, y fue financiado por los Estados unidos para llevar la Revolución de la Maïdan (2013-2014), y luego como la venta al por mayor en el brazo de la " empresas de defensa personal Maïdan ", la formación de los grandes quince batallones de neo-nazis, que actualmente está en fase de destrucción por el ejército ruso (la historia se repite...). La penetración de la ideología bandériste, nacionalistas y neonazis se ha hecho un progreso constante desde el comienzo de la guerra en el Donbass. Ella llegó a su clímax, mientras que la operación de la federación de rusia para justificar

la más difícil de resolver, la continuación del " culto de los héroes ", que será acompañado por otros matarifes, pero los que actuaron en contra de los Rusos étnicos en el Donbass y el Este de Ucrania. Severos golpes, sin embargo, se trajo a sus fuerzas, con la destrucción del regimiento de Azov, y pronto Aïdar, por no hablar de las pérdidas humanas en las filas de estos fanáticos nacionalistas. El Oeste ha optado por cerrar sus ojos, a partir de 2014, y a negar rotundamente su existencia a partir de 2022. Estos batallones de represalias contemporáneo, que se comportaron de la misma manera que sus emuladores y los antepasados de la UPA. El destino, sin embargo, se ha movido en las poblaciones de los Rusos étnicos en el este de Ucrania, mientras que el anti-semitismo de los partidos con los neo-nazis o nacionalista ucraniano sigue siendo alta (Pravy Sektor, Martillo blanco, Tridente, S 14, etc). La aplicación es muy profunda de estas ideologías y este racialisme, viene directamente de esta larga historia de nacionalismo ucraniano, y su apropiación indebida con la Alemania de Adolf Hitler. Ucrania es el mayor proveedor de tropas de las waffen SS con Alemania, Hungría y los países bálticos. Ella también lo era, por mucho, el mayor proveedor de soldados y tropas de la Alemania nazi, con un total estimado de más de 600.000 empleados, oficiales de policía, auxiliares, SS y auxiliar a las tropas. Francia país colaborador, no se han proporcionado más de 45 000 50 000 hombres, a un territorio de igual importancia, y no hay equivalente de Charles De Gaulle surgido en Ucrania en los años de la Segunda Guerra mundial... sólo una Bandera.


Laurent Brayard para el Donbass Insider


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que Rusia, si quisiera, puede haber acabado con esto,
> pero está esperando para poder ver cómo Europa se defiende durante el invierno.



Pues es muy posible que si en Europa empiezan a ver manifestaciones y caídas de gobiernos, acabe Putin con esto una vez arrasada Europa económicamente con la inestimable colab alemana en la destrucción de Europa por tercera vez.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Según parece un accidente grave tipo Chernobil sólo sería posible bombardeando los reactores a lo bruto, con aviación.
> Es un tira y afloja, si la central pasa a abastecer a Rusia Ucrania perderá el 25% de su fuente de energía. Imagino que en consonancia con el territorio que va a perder.
> Así pues Zelensky está intentando llamar la atención, como siempre, toda su estrategia militar se basa en eso. Las sanciones empiezan a aflojar según se acerca el otoño, las armas empiezan a escasear (los arsenales deben estar bajo mínimos) y en muchos países están empezando a preguntarse adonde han ido a parar tanto las armas como el dinero que le han regalado.



No es necesario volar el reactor directamente, te cargas la capacidad de refrigeración y a ver como se apañan, o vuelas las piscinas de combustible gastado. Un desastre es más posible de lo que parece.


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"Moscú revela un 'punto de no retorno' en las relaciones entre Rusia y EE.UU." *
> que tiene una posibilidad muy seria de ocurrir:
> 
> _* Si EE.UU. designa a Rusia como Estado patrocinador del terrorismo, esto representaría
> ...




es la triquiñuela legal para pillar los 300000 millones en divisas que la quinta columna (Nabiulina, Siluanov..) dejó congelados en occidente. No creo que se atrevan porque entonces Rusia puede confiscar todos los activos de empresas occidentales que superan de largo esa cantidad y los tontánicos se quedarán con papelitos sin respaldo físico y un descrédito financiero brutal

de hecho nadie debería confiar en occidente, hay sobrados ejemplos: Irán, Libia, Libano, Irak, Venezuela, Afganistán .. de esquilmados por el pillaje occidental


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Ago 2022)

Himars


----------



## frangelico (14 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> No es necesario volar el reactor directamente, te cargas la capacidad de refrigeración y a ver como se apañan, o vuelas las piscinas de combustible gastado. Un desastre es más posible de lo que parece.



Por eso lo responsable es llevarlo a parada y que se quede sin luz quien sea, pero eso no puede seguir funcionando. Y vaciar las piscinas y llevarse los residuos bien lejos sería también importante pero me temo que no viable, alguien loa vigilará y bombardeará en el camino.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ago 2022)

*ctualización 91: Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania*

*130/2022
Viena, Austria*

Ucrania ha informado al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) sobre nuevos bombardeos en la zona de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzya (ZNPP) del país, lo que subraya aún más los importantes riesgos de seguridad nuclear en la instalación de este tipo más grande de Europa, dijo hoy el director general Rafael Mariano Grossi.

Ucrania dijo que el último incidente, luego del bombardeo de la semana pasada en la ZNPP, tuvo lugar el jueves por la tarde y causó algunos daños, incluido el equipo de monitoreo de radiación en la estación de bomberos de la planta. Ucrania también informó inicialmente que había que detener un cambio de turno programado, pero luego le dijo al OIEA que la rotación de personal había vuelto a la normalidad. No hubo víctimas en la planta y sus sistemas de seguridad no sufrieron daños, agregó Ucrania.
Sobre la base de la información proporcionada por Ucrania, los expertos del OIEA señalaron que los sistemas importantes para la seguridad nuclear tecnológica y física no se habían visto afectados. Sin embargo, el nuevo bombardeo en o cerca de la ZNPP era profundamente preocupante para la seguridad nuclear en la instalación de seis reactores, dijo el director general Grossi, quien reiteró su demanda de que cese toda actividad militar de este tipo.

El bombardeo del jueves ocurrió el mismo día en que el Director General del OIEA informó al Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas sobre el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad y protección nuclear en la ZNPP durante la última semana, enfatizando la necesidad urgente de que el OIEA pueda enviar una misión de expertos a llevar a cabo trabajos esenciales de seguridad nuclear, protección física y salvaguardias allí.
El OIEA no ha podido visitar la ZNPP desde antes de que comenzara el conflicto hace casi medio año. Desde principios de marzo, está controlada por las fuerzas rusas, pero el personal ucraniano continúa operando la planta.
En relación con las salvaguardias, el OIEA continúa recibiendo datos remotos de salvaguardias de los sitios de las cuatro centrales nucleares operativas (NPP) en Ucrania, y sus expertos ahora también han restablecido la transferencia completa de datos de salvaguardias desde la central nuclear de Chernobyl después de experimentar un período de pérdida parcial de dicha transmisión, dijo el Director General Grossi.
Ucrania también informó hoy al OIEA que diez de los 15 reactores de energía nuclear del país están actualmente conectados a la red, incluidos dos en la ZNPP, tres en la central nuclear de Rivne, tres en la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania y dos en la central nuclear de Khmelnytskyy.


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> artículo muy ilustrativo, tocho.
> *les dejo la traducción (yandex)*
> 
> fuente orig: https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/...n-ukraine-le-nationalisme-est-il-si-virulent/
> ...




si me permites una critica constructiva, el yandexano es macarrónico, dicho sin ninguna acritú


----------



## delhierro (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Himars



Por mucha defensa que pongan siempre le colaran alguno, ademas es caro. La mejor manera de defender un lugar estrategico de este tamaño o la central nuclear es : LA REPRESALIA.

El enemigo debe ver que cada ataque sera respondido X2 , X3 , X4 en un elemento similar en su poder. Es infinitamente más sencillo. Y si ademas como es el caso ruso tienes mucha más potencia de fuego es simple de aplicar.

Como muchas otras cosas en esta guerra, es incomprensible a nivel militar. Hay que buscar condicionantes politicos.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> si me permites una critica constructiva, el yandexano es macarrónico, dicho sin ninguna acritú



Totalmente, bien lo lamento. Gracias forero.

edito: tal vez otro traductor trabaje mejor.


----------



## xenofonte (14 Ago 2022)

Pues entonces la cosa iría









Hermericus dijo:


> Yo simpatizaba con USA hasta hace pocos años.
> 
> Era consciente de sus carencias a nivel social, de las injusticias, de la oligarquia que la controla con mano de hierro, etc, etc.... pero la Guerra de Siria para mi ha sido el paso del Rubicón. Desde entonces que le den por culo a USA y a todo lo que representa.
> 
> ...




A buenas horas!

Dónde va que decidiron promover el islamismo para contrarrestar el auge del comunismo por medio mundo.
Eisenhower era el presidente, así que echa cuentas.
Hace tanto tiempo que incluso están desclasificadas las actas de cuando se discutió el asunto.

Y a partir de entonces los Hermanos Musulmanes prosperaron.


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Ago 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Pues entonces la cosa iría
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descubren ahora que los EEUU armaron a los talibanes y crearon a Al qaeda.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Se sabe que la entrega de armas a ucrania va por cuatro rutas*
> 2022-08-13 22:43
> 
> 
> ...



Considero que estrategicamente...Rusia prefiere seguir eliminando capacidad armamentistica...que cerrar esas rutas de acceso.

Considero imposible a estas alturas, que sea un error de calculo...

Le va bien asi...Europa no tiene dinero para petroleo y gas...lo va a tener para armamento moderno???


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> artículo muy ilustrativo, tocho.
> *les dejo la traducción (yandex)*
> 
> fuente orig: https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/...n-ukraine-le-nationalisme-est-il-si-virulent/
> ...



Camarada, te recomiendo que uses el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator . Compara el primer gran párrafo con este:



> Es bien conocido por los historiadores dignos de ese nombre, pero inevitablemente molesta en Occidente, pero los ucranianos estuvieron entre los principales colaboradores de la Alemania nazi. Todo comenzó con el ascenso al poder de Hitler y los estrechos lazos que se formaron a partir de 1933 con los principales líderes nacionalistas ucranianos y la Alemania nazi. Ucrania estaba entonces dividida entre dos países: Polonia y la URSS. Los nacionalistas se dirigieron a los nazis, siendo Bandera el primero, que llegó a Berlín en cuanto el Führer llegó al poder. Como agente de la Abwehr, el servicio secreto del almirante Canaris, Bandera y sus partidarios se lanzaron a la lucha a muerte, al principio principalmente contra los polacos. La invasión alemana de Polonia (1 de septiembre de 1939) fue la ocasión para la formación de la primera unidad ucraniana, la Legión Ucraniana. A partir de entonces, Ucrania colaboró y pudo aportar un importante contingente de tropas auxiliares. Utilizados como batallones de policía en la retaguardia del Frente Oriental, mojaron sus manos en la sangre del Holocausto a base de balas y participaron en numerosas masacres contra las poblaciones que apoyaban a los partisanos soviéticos. Más tarde, también se formó una división ucraniana de las SS, y las unidades alemanas de las SS se reforzaron con ucranianos. A la vista de la historia, puede decirse que los ucranianos desempeñaron un papel importante en el Frente Oriental. Tras la asimilación total a la Ucrania soviética, los ucranianos de Occidente nunca fueron totalmente desazonados, ya que las poblaciones mantuvieron un fuerte apego a esta colaboración con la Alemania nazi, a pesar de que ésta se negó a refrendar su independencia (junio de 1941). Al establecer un paralelismo y una amalgama con el nacionalismo ucraniano, el nazismo sobrevivió y se desarrolló en el crisol de los ultranacionalistas, especialmente después de la independencia (1991). Tras las revoluciones de color americanas, la Revolución Naranja de 2004 y el Maïdan del invierno de 2013-2014, esta ideología se arraigó en las poblaciones hasta el punto de reunir cerca de un millón de votantes para todas las formaciones políticas teñidas de banderismo (Partido Nacional Socialista de Ucrania o Pravy Sektor). Es a través de este pequeño trabajo histórico que podemos empezar a entender.
> 
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator



A menudo paso sin leer los textos que aportas al resultarme insoportables de leer. Imagino que no seré el único.


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Descubren ahora que los EEUU armaron a los talibanes y crearon a Al qaeda.



Los Oscuros se apoyan en toda clase de movimientos siempre y cuando vaya en sintonía con sus intereses; progres y wokes en Occidente, ultraderecha en Ucrania, rebanacuellos en el mundo musulmán... No tienen más ideología que el poder, así que les importa entre poco y nada el pelaje de sus criaturas.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Totalmente, bien lo lamento. Gracias forero.
> 
> edito: tal vez otro traductor trabaje mejor.



Lo dudo, así que no te preocupes, dicen que el DeepL va mejor, pero no lo se.


https://www.deepl.com/es/translator



Comparativa en catalán:

Cat: Com t'ho diria, ja cosses que es millor no pensar-hi.
Esp: Como te lo diría, hay cosas que es mejor no pensar.


DeepL: Como diría, sabes que es mejor no pensar en ello,
 traducción alternativa: Como diría, sabes que es mejor no pensarlo


Google-Chrome: Como te lo diría, ya algo que es mejor no pensar en ello.

Ganador DeepL


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Camarada, te recomiendo que uses el traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator . Compara el primer gran párrafo con este:
> 
> 
> 
> A menudo paso sin leer los textos que aportas al resultarme insoportables de leer. Imagino que no seré el único.



oido cocina, como le comenté al forista pgas, es maaaaaalo.
Pero tiene una ventaja: traduce página enteras. no me fío de google trad para eso si son páginas rusas. ejemplo- Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня
es eso, simplemente y también le agradexco el consejo

edición:




__





Cargando…






www.deepl.com





no funciona, es una pena
y ando escaso de tiempo para copipastear, llevar y proc de texto y todo eso......

dicho también sin ninguna acritud.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Ago 2022)

O dicho de otra manera, que las personas que hicieron el informe en Amnistía Internacional no van a volver a trabajar en su puta vida....hablando mal. También se van a asegurar de que nadie pueda volver a publicar nada hasta que no se le de el visto bueno por parte de los que han dado órden de que siempre se acuse a los Rusos y se ponga de héroe a Zelenski y todas las actuaciones de sus hombres, incluso de los nazis que tiene en el ejército. O algo peor, que se los acuse de espias como está de moda últimamente con todo aquel que se salga del guión pactado.

*El informe de Amnistía Internacional sobre Ucrania será revisado por expertos independientes*
El informe de la organización internacional de derechos humanos *Amnistía Internacional* de que las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* (AFU) despliegan personal militar y equipo militar en áreas residenciales será verificado por expertos independientes, según informa _Deutsche Welle_.
Según la publicación, el proceso correspondiente se encuentra actualmente "iniciado a nivel internacional". *Amnistía Internacional* cree que los expertos* deben revisar los procesos y decisiones que condujeron a la publicación del comunicado de prensa*, la investigación realizada, el proceso de preparación del material, el análisis legal y político del informe, *y también examinar las decisiones de poder dentro de el equipo*.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Ago 2022)

Y dos barcos más.....y de nuevo ambos van a Turquía.

*Parten de Ucrania otros dos barcos con 15.000 toneladas de grano*
El Ministerio de Defensa turco ha confirmado la partida de los puertos ucranios de dos barcos con más de 15.000 toneladas de grano que podrán abandonar aguas del país con seguridad gracias al acuerdo de protección firmado el mes pasado en Estambul entre Ucrania, Rusia, Turquía, y Naciones Unidas. El primero se trata del barco con bandera de Barbados _Fulmar S_, que transporta 12.000 toneladas de maíz desde el puerto de Chornomorsk hacia Iskenderun, Turquía. El otro barco, _Thoe_, con bandera de las Islas Marshall, también ha zarpado del puerto de Chornomorsk con 3.000 toneladas de semillas de girasol hacia Tekirdag, en el noroeste de Turquía, de acuerdo con el comunicado del Ministerio.


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Ago 2022)

Russia buys 1,000 drones from Iran and expands the level of strategic cooperation


Written by - Elijah J. Magnier: Iran and Russia had expanded the level of their strategic cooperation in various fields, most recently in space when a Russian rocket launched an Iranian satellite into orbit from the Russian launch facility in Kazakhstan. Iran will undoubtedly benefit from...




ejmagnier.com




Elijah Magier, analista especializado en Oriente Medio, citando sus fuentes en Teherán, informa que Rusia ya ha concluido acuerdos con Irán sobre el suministro a Rusia de 1.000 drones de reconocimiento y ataque del tipo Shahed 129 (también informado anteriormente sobre Shahed 191), capaces de permanecer en el aire durante más de un día y capaces de actuar tanto como plataformas de ataque como observadores efectivos para sistemas de artillería y misiles.

Según Magier, Irán ya transfirió a Rusia un simulador especial para entrenar operadores de este tipo de drones, así como varias máquinas. También afirma que los primeros de ellos ya están participando en las hostilidades en Ucrania.

Los iraníes consideran el hecho de tal acuerdo como un reconocimiento al progreso de su industria de defensa que, a pesar de las sanciones, pudo lograr un éxito significativo en el desarrollo y producción de drones, misiles balísticos y sistemas de defensa aérea, llevando a Irán en línea de los líderes mundiales en estas áreas.

Irán también considera tales acuerdos como la implementación real del levantamiento de las sanciones de armas de la ONU (canceladas en el otoño de 2021 a pesar de las protestas de EE. UU.), que le permite a Irán vender y comprar libre y legalmente armas modernas.

Oficialmente, Rusia e Irán no confirmaron la venta de drones de ninguna manera, ni declaraciones estadounidenses de que Rusia suministraría modernos aviones de combate Su-35 a Irán, que no habían sido entregados previamente a Egipto. En aviación (a diferencia de los drones), Irán va muy por detrás de los líderes mundiales, por lo que el suministro de aviones modernos de Rusia se considera una excelente oportunidad para fortalecer seriamente las capacidades de la defensa aérea iraní al complementar los sistemas modernos de defensa aérea de su propia producción.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> O dicho de otra manera, que las personas que hicieron el informe en Amnistía Internacional no van a volver a trabajar en su puta vida....hablando mal. También se van a asegurar de que nadie pueda volver a publicar nada hasta que no se le de el visto bueno por parte de los que han dado órden de que siempre se acuse a los Rusos y se ponga de héroe a Zelenski y todas las actuaciones de sus hombres, incluso de los nazis que tiene en el ejército. O algo peor, que se los acuse de espias como está de moda últimamente con todo aquel que se salga del guión pactado.
> 
> *El informe de Amnistía Internacional sobre Ucrania será revisado por expertos independientes*
> El informe de la organización internacional de derechos humanos *Amnistía Internacional* de que las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* (AFU) despliegan personal militar y equipo militar en áreas residenciales será verificado por expertos independientes, según informa _Deutsche Welle_.
> Según la publicación, el proceso correspondiente se encuentra actualmente "iniciado a nivel internacional". *Amnistía Internacional* cree que los expertos* deben revisar los procesos y decisiones que condujeron a la publicación del comunicado de prensa*, la investigación realizada, el proceso de preparación del material, el análisis legal y político del informe, *y también examinar las decisiones de poder dentro de el equipo*.



si, mejor, fiense de AI. ahora vienen con esta milonga. algo cruje , tiempo tuvieron de ocuparse de esto desde 2014. y de más cosas.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> si, mejor, fiense de AI. ahora vienen con esta milonga. algo cruje , tiempo tuvieron de ocuparse de esto desde 2014. y de más cosas.



Claro, claro, Amnistia Internacional, que vive en gran parte de donaciones de Occidente, va a publicar esto para tirarse piedras sobre su tejado. Pero si hasta el mercenario Español que ha salido estos días en los medios reconoció que cuando recibió el ataque que lo envió al hospital estaban metidos y atacando a los Rusos desde un colegio (Y a este hablan de darle una medalla por el propio Zelenski....pero también miente para ti, por supuesto) Pero todos mienten....claro que si. Y Amnistía Internacional mienten porque se deberían haber ocupado de esto desde 2014......cuando ellos de lo que hablan no es de los ataques de años anteriores por los nazis, si no de ataques del ejército de Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra hace unos meses.....pero en 2014 tuvieron que adivinarlo ¿no? Si cuando quereis justificar lo injustificable para criticar toda aquella fuente que no diga que Zelenski es un héroe por tener a nazis a los que lleva al parlamento, por enviar a civiles obligados a morir hasta el último hombre, por atacar desde colegios y hospitales o zonas residenciales sin dar órden para que se retiren los civiles y que así los Rusos se lo piensen más al atacar por no matar a civiles. Y si se demuestra lo contrario.....es que todos mienten, incluso cuando quien lo publica, como en este caso Amnistia Internacional, solo tiene que perder por publicarlo, como ya les está pasando. No te preocupes, que Amnistía Internacional ahora que le han dado palos por todos lados (con amenazas del propio Zelenski sobre que habría que plantearse la existencia de Amnistia Internacional....básicamente exigiendo su cierre en todos los paises en que están) y ya le ven las orejas al lobo por atreverse a destapar lo que sucede, ya no volverá a atreverse a publicar artículos que no sean los ordenados y en breve pasará a parecerte una fuente "fiable"

Se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que SI usan colegios y hospitales para atacar desde ellos, pese a que aseguraron que todo eran mentiras Rusas y que ni guardaban armamento ni atacaban desde estos centros y que los Rusos los atacaban porque querían matar niños y civiles (aunque ya no haya niños en los colegios, pero era el mantra que repetían para demonizarlos). A estas alturas negarlo cuando hay diversas fuentes, incluso Ucranianas como el soldado Español que luchaba con ellos....es querer tapar la realidad como sea incluso sabiendo que incuestionablemente cierta.


----------



## pepinox (14 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


>



Y luego la gente se pregunta que por qué apoyamos a Rusia.

Pues porque Rusia es la última esperanza de Europa.


----------



## −carrancas (14 Ago 2022)

AYUDA, estoy teniendo una crisis de fe: dudo de Putin como líder, de Rusia como potencia mundial y de la efectividad de las FFAA rusas.


Mis dudas empezaron con el hundimiento de Moskva. https://www.lavanguardia.com/internacional/20220416/8201988/hundimiento-moskva-golpe-orgullo-confianza-marina-rusa-mar-negro.html Continuaron cuando nos expulsaron de la isla de las serpientes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro, claro, Amnistia Internacional, que vive en gran parte de donaciones de Occidente, va a publicar esto para tirarse piedras sobre su tejado. Pero si hasta el mercenario Español que ha salido estos días en los medios reconoció que cuando recibió el ataque que lo envió al hospital estaban metidos y atacando a los Rusos desde un colegio (Y a este hablan de darle una medalla por el propio Zelenski....pero también miente para ti, por supuesto) Pero todos mienten....claro que si. Y Amnistía Internacional mienten porque se deberían haber ocupado de esto desde 2014......cuando ellos de lo que hablan no es de los ataques de años anteriores por los nazis, si no de ataques del ejército de Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra hace unos meses.....pero en 2014 tuvieron que adivinarlo ¿no? Si cuando quereis justificar lo injustificable para criticar toda aquella fuente que no diga que Zelenski es un héroe por tener a nazis a los que lleva al parlamento, por enviar a civiles obligados a morir hasta el último hombre, por atacar desde colegios y hospitales o zonas residenciales sin dar órden para que se retiren los civiles y que así los Rusos se lo piensen más al atacar por no matar a civiles. Y si se demuestra lo contrario.....es que todos mienten, incluso cuando quien lo publica, como en este caso Amnistia Internacional, solo tiene que perder por publicarlo, como ya les está pasando.
> 
> Se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que SI usan colegios y hospitales para atacar desde ellos, pese a que aseguraron que todo eran mentiras Rusas y que ni guardaban armamento ni atacaban desde estos centros y que los Rusos los atacaban porque querían matar niños y civiles (aunque ya no haya niños en los colegios, pero era el mantra que repetían para demonizarlos). A estas alturas negarlo cuando hay diversas fuentes, incluso Ucranianas como el soldado Español que luchaba con ellos....es querer tapar la realidad como sea incluso sabiendo que incuestionablemente cierta.



tuvieron tiempo de sobra. tal vez sea que algo cruje y hay que empezar a blanquearlo. oenejés, las justas, amego. Cuanso vas perdiendo siempre asoma la patita blanca. si, subvenciones de occidente.
no entendiste una mierda. solo joderia que lo que ya es vox populi hasta en la prensa no tuviera el necesario rompehielos. ucrania esta palmando y sus palmeros tambien. y no va por usted.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy están los follauKKKros spammeando el foro de una forma anormal, cómo se nota que no hay cole.... jajajajaja


----------



## Yomateix (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> tuvieron tiempo de sobra. tal vez sea que algo cruje y hay que empezar a blanquearlo. oenejés, las justas, amego. Cuanso vas perdiendo siempre asoma la patita blanca. si, subvenciones de occidente.
> no entendiste una mierda. solo joderia que lo que ya es vox populi hasta en la prensa no tuviera el necesario rompehielos. ucrania esta palmando y sus palmeros tambien. y no va por usted.



Que sinsentido todo.....Te han dado la explicación y no has entendido nada.....Que hasta los soldados del ejército Ucraniano han reconocido que se refugian en colegios para atacar a los Rusos. Pero que más quieres....

Las ONG no ganan nada contrariando a quienes les dan de comer, los paises y ciudadanos de los paises en que están ubicadas. Amnistia Internacional no ha ganado nada dando a conocer algo que todos sabían pero se tapaba, al contrario, han perdido tanto que una persona ya tuvo que dimitir y ya han dado órden de que se investigue al grupo de trabajo (muchos serán despedidos) para que nadie se atreva a volver a publicar algo así (noticia reconocida por medios Occidentales como puse) Y a día de hoy según los medios Ucrania no va perdiendo, al contrario, va ganando terreno (eso venden desde hace semanas) Ninguna ONG tiene intereses ocultos para ponerse del lado de Rusia porque vayan ganando como aseguras para cuestionar esta noticia que reconoce sin márgen a las dudas que hay órdenes de atacar desde centros residenciales, colegios y hospitales.

Que subvenciones se va a llevar Amnistía Internacional de Occidente como aseguras.....por decir lo opuesto a lo que ha dado órden Occidente.....por favor seamos serios. Lo dejo estar porque es tan evidente que esto no hay por donde cogerlo. Amnistía no publica esto para conseguir ayudas de Occidente (de hecho la teoría es que no recibe ayudas de ningún gobierno, si no donaciones de ciudadanos) al contrario saben que les llegarán menos donaciones de ciudadanos de Occidente o que incluso pueden ponerles muchos problemas en sus sedes en los paises en que están....de hecho Zelenski ya ha pedido su completa desaparición como entidad. Se la han jugado por el bien de quienes reciben ataques en zonas residenciales, porque está prohibido en base a normativas internacionales usar colegios y hospitales para lanzar ataques y por eso se atrevieron a publicarlo.....pero ya no podrán volver a hacerlo, porque Occidente se ha asegurado que no vuelvan a atreverse a salirse del guión y han dado un aviso claro para que nadie más vuelva a seguir su camino.

Ale, os dejo con la guerra, yo me voy a la piscina xD


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> AYUDA, estoy teniendo una crisis de fe: dudo de Putin como líder, de Rusia como potencia mundial y de la efectividad de las FFAA rusas.
> 
> 
> Mis dudas empezaron con el hundimiento de Moskva. https://www.lavanguardia.com/internacional/20220416/8201988/hundimiento-moskva-golpe-orgullo-confianza-marina-rusa-mar-negro.html Continuaron cuando nos expulsaron de la isla de las serpientes...
> ...



Para eso es precisamente la propaganda machacona, ese es su cometido. Socavar, minar la moral... y provoca que al final, por ejemplo, muchos se pongan la cacuna.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania logra agotar el potencial de combate de las fuerzas rusas.*
Según el _New York Times_, *Ucrania* ha logrado agotar el potencial de combate de las fuerzas rusas, ha frenado su avance en el Este y ha creado nuevas vulnerabilidades en el Sur.

El NYT señala que un arsenal cada vez más grande de armas occidentales de largo alcance, así como la ayuda de los partisanos ucranianos, ha permitido a las fuerzas ucranianas penetrar profundamente en el territorio controlado por *Rusia* e interrumpir las líneas de suministro críticas.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Amnistía Internacional ha accedido a una evaluación externa de su controvertida declaración en la que afirma que el ejército ucraniano pone en peligro a la población civil al combatir en las ciudades.* 





__





Cargando…






euromaidanpress.com






TRad:

La declaración había sido condenada en todo el mundo y muchos habían pedido la dimisión de la secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional, Agnes Callamard.

Expertos externos revisarán a fondo el proceso, según un comunicado de la organización, informó DPA .

La junta de Amnistía determinará los detalles sobre el proceso de la auditoría la próxima semana, después de que varias organizaciones nacionales hayan tenido la oportunidad de dar su opinión, incluida la rama ucraniana, cuyo director, Oksana Pokalchuk, renunció en protesta después de que se publicó el informe.

“Queremos entender qué salió mal exactamente y por qué, para aprender lecciones y mejorar nuestro trabajo en el campo de los derechos humanos”, dijo Amnistía Internacional, informó DW . La organización lamenta que el comunicado de prensa dedicado al estudio se haya publicado sin suficiente contexto. No se prestó la debida atención a la agresión rusa en violación del derecho internacional y numerosos crímenes de guerra cometidos por el ejército ruso y documentados por Amnistía Internacional, creen los activistas de derechos humanos.

“Las conclusiones no fueron transmitidas con la delicadeza y precisión que cabría esperar de Amnistía. Esto también se aplica a la posterior comunicación y reacción del Secretariado Internacional a las críticas del público”, ha afirmado Amnistía Internacional. “Condenamos la instrumentalización del comunicado de prensa por parte de las autoridades rusas”, agregó.


----------



## LIRDISM (14 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Es obvio que es un tanque abandonado llenado con explosivos
> No es el unico video que hacen por propaganda
> Nada nuevo



Es que ya vimos en Mariupol un tanque atacado a pocos metros por un Nlaw, es cierto que no es un misil de mucha carga explosiva y su principal misión es hacer un pequeño agujero en la torreta pero ya tiene más explosico que esa Granada de mortero y al tanque no hacerle nada la explosión además que a la distancia que se hizo, no tuvo suficiente energía cinética para activar la carga hueca pero la explosión principal la hizo y el tanque como si nada por eso choca estas explosiones de tanques como si le cayera una bomba de avión, algo de truco hay.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

Desde 2014 callados como putas. and now, just in time.
De todo hay y no todo reluce. como en todas partes




__





amnesty international criticism at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com




tb:




__





amnesty international praise at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





caras y cruces, señor. depende ande y cuande.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Ago 2022)

Xavier Colás, el periodista de El Mundo que escribe sobre Rusia y Ucrania...desde su apartamento en la calle Raynouard, en París, hoy suelta una perla magnífica:

_"Moscú debe decidir entre parapetarse en centrales nucleares *o asegurar conquistas que nunca parecerán suficientes*. Putin se encomienda al arma más antigua: el tiempo"_

Porque es mucho más sano perder tu territorio e ir de derrota en derrota, que arrasar con victorias militares 
Xavier recibirá su merecido, no tengo duda sobre ello.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Artículo de Oksana Pokalchuk, exdirectora de Amnistía Internacional Ucrania, que dimitió tras el informe sesgado de AI.

*En qué se equivocó Amnistía en Ucrania y por qué tuve que dimitir* .





__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com






Trad:

Oksana Pokalchuk es una abogada ucraniana y activista de derechos humanos. Fue directora ejecutiva de la oficina ucraniana de Amnistía Internacional desde 2016 hasta el 5 de agosto.

El 4 de agosto, Amnistía Internacional emitió un informe que acusaba al ejército ucraniano de violar las leyes de la guerra al colocar bases militares cerca de infraestructura civil. El informe desencadenó una ola de indignación pública en todo el mundo y en toda Ucrania. Para mí, el defecto más profundo del informe fue cómo contradecía su objetivo principal: lejos de proteger a los civiles, los ponía en peligro aún más al dar a Rusia una justificación para continuar con sus ataques indiscriminados. Por eso dimití como directora de la oficina ucraniana de Amnistía Internacional. Muchos de mis colegas lo siguieron.

Como defensora de los derechos humanos, me impulsa un conjunto de valores fundamentales. Antes de esta crisis, siempre me había sentido orgullosa del trabajo y el estatuto rector de Amnistía . Sin embargo, creo que el enfoque actual de la organización está en desacuerdo con su misión. Habiendo trabajado para la organización durante siete años, nunca hubiera imaginado que un solo informe pudiera poner en peligro 30 años de logros en la protección de los derechos humanos en Ucrania. Sin embargo, esto es exactamente lo que sucedió.

La mayor parte de la investigación reciente de Amnistía sobre Ucrania ha sido realizada por un “Equipo de Crisis” especial que trabaja en conflictos armados en todo el mundo. Estos investigadores tienen una formación y experiencia excepcionales en derechos humanos, leyes de la guerra, análisis de armas, etc. Lo que a menudo les falta es el conocimiento de los idiomas y el contexto locales.

Por supuesto, no se puede esperar que nadie entienda el contexto local y los idiomas de cada conflicto. Pero en lugar de confiar y apoyarse en el personal local, algunas organizaciones internacionales como Amnistía no logran ser inclusivas y centralizar la toma de decisiones, como fue el caso de este informe. La actitud no podía ser más condescendiente e injusta, porque todos nos apuntamos a trabajar juntos por compromiso con los valores compartidos.

El hecho de que no hayamos sido debidamente consultados e incluidos en la redacción de este informe demuestra un total desprecio por el principio de solidaridad internacional proclamado en el estatuto de Amnistía y el objetivo de amplificar las voces locales.

El último informe tenía muchos problemas evidentes.
En primer lugar, el derecho internacional humanitario no impone una prohibición general sobre el establecimiento de bases militares en las proximidades de la infraestructura civil. En cambio, los militares deben, en la mayor medida posible, evitar ubicar objetivos militares cerca de áreas pobladas y deben tratar de proteger a los civiles de los peligros resultantes de las operaciones militares. Esto justifica una evaluación de cada situación caso por caso, no solo desde una perspectiva legal, sino también en términos de las realidades militares sobre el terreno.

La realidad de la guerra en Ucrania es que las fuerzas rusas buscan ocupar pueblos y ciudades en Ucrania, y las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania están tratando de evitarlo. Dados los relatos ampliamente publicitados de las atrocidades rusas contra civiles en Bucha e Irpin , no es inmediatamente evidente que al retirarse de las áreas pobladas, el ejército ucraniano habría logrado la máxima protección posible de los civiles.

Además, las situaciones que identificó la declaración de Amnistía requerirían una respuesta del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Este “derecho de respuesta” es fundamental para el trabajo de derechos humanos, sin importar el gobierno.

El gobierno ucraniano, por su parte, tiene un sólido historial de respuesta a las solicitudes de Amnistía. Esto habría permitido comprender mejor si las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania actuaron de manera que garantizaran la máxima protección posible a los civiles o, por el contrario, los pusieran en peligro, como sugiere Amnistía.

No podemos descartar que haya alguna necesidad de colocar fuerzas ucranianas en áreas residenciales. Solo cuando el ministerio presenta su razonamiento, cualquiera puede afirmar que ha puesto en peligro a civiles de manera inadmisible (que luego puede evaluarse más y, si es necesario, criticarse). Del mismo modo, aunque los investigadores de Amnistía "no sabían" si el ejército ucraniano pedía o ayudaba a los civiles a marcharse, el ministerio podría haberles presentado pruebas de que lo habían hecho.

Pero esta vez, Amnistía ni siquiera tuvo la intención de solicitar una respuesta oficial; lo hicieron solo después de la insistencia de la oficina ucraniana, y le dieron al ministerio ucraniano solo tres días hábiles para responder, lo que de ninguna manera es un plazo razonable.

Además, si se determinara que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania violaron el derecho internacional, una posible forma de implementar las recomendaciones habría sido una mayor promoción ante el ministerio. Ucrania se ha mostrado ansiosa por demostrar el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones legales, en parte debido a la dependencia de las entregas de armas occidentales y en parte debido al deseo de integrarse estrechamente con la Unión Europea. Esto presentó una oportunidad única para lograr que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania cumplieran con sus obligaciones. Pero, de nuevo, impulsar acciones reales no parecía ser el objetivo en este caso.

Como resultado, la publicación puso a los civiles ucranianos en un riesgo potencialmente mayor. Rusia justifica repetidamente los ataques contra la infraestructura civil afirmando falsamente que los objetivos civiles eran objetivos militares. Después del bombardeo ruso de un hospital de maternidad en Mariupol en marzo, la propaganda rusa intentó justificar el ataque diciendo que el hospital estaba controlado por el ejército ucraniano.

El informe de Amnistía está causando un daño duradero a la reputación del grupo en Ucrania y en todo el mundo. Pero la pifia de la dirigencia no refleja la importante labor de las oficinas locales, que corren peligro de perder apoyo. Mi objetivo es llamar la atención sobre el trabajo vital que realizan los empleados locales e instar a los líderes a respetarlos e incluirlos en todas las decisiones por igual.

El enfoque debe estar en los valores, la evidencia y la acción. Solo entonces podremos restaurar verdaderamente la fe en nuestra capacidad para ayudar a aquellos a quienes debemos servir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ago 2022)

Científicos rusos han creado una nueva tecnología para la producción de xenón puro: se propone extraerlo del gas natural directamente en los campos. El desarrollo ciertamente tendrá demanda: literalmente, a fines de julio, el gobierno se propuso ocupar hasta el 30% del mercado mundial de gases inertes puros. Anteriormente, Rusia exportaba principalmente materias primas para su producción. La nueva tecnología solo puede evaluarse en función de los resultados de las pruebas finales y la implementación, le dijeron a Izvestia en el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Rusia. Ya se ha llegado a un acuerdo sobre las pruebas con una de las principales empresas de gas, aseguraron los autores de la invención.


*Olvídate del ambiente*
La tecnología para producir xenón altamente purificado a partir de gas natural fue desarrollada por científicos rusos. El xenón es un gas inerte que, debido a sus propiedades únicas, se usa ampliamente en medicina, microelectrónica (incluida la producción de semiconductores), en la producción de combustible para cohetes y en otras industrias.
Ahora, para el consumidor final, el costo de un litro de esta sustancia alcanza los 10 mil rublos. Hasta hace poco, Rusia abastecía al mercado mundial principalmente de materias primas para la producción de gases inertes. Sin embargo, el 25 de julio, el viceprimer ministro Denis Manturov dijo que ahora el país cambiará al suministro de productos terminados y en el futuro podrá satisfacer el 25-30% de la demanda mundial de gases inertes puros como xenón, neón y criptón.
Hoy en día, la mayor parte del xenón se extrae del aire atmosférico como subproducto en las fundiciones. Para su funcionamiento se requiere oxígeno líquido, y durante su producción se libera un concentrado de xenón mezclado con criptón. Sin embargo, el contenido de xenón en el gas natural es cuatro órdenes de magnitud mayor que en la atmósfera. Esto se puede utilizar para aumentar su producción. Ahora bien, este valioso producto simplemente se elimina durante la purificación del combustible gaseoso, ya que no existe una tecnología eficaz para su extracción.

Especialistas de dos universidades, la Universidad Químico-Técnica de Rusia y la Universidad Estatal de Nizhny Novgorod, han propuesto un método para extraer un gas raro, que consta de dos etapas. En la primera etapa, se instala un bloque en la tubería de gas a la salida del campo que , utilizando membranas e hidratos de gas (compuestos formados por agua y gases) , libera 93–95% de xenón del flujo de gas natural, sin interfiriendo con su posterior transporte.

En la segunda etapa, el concentrado recibido se somete a una limpieza profunda. Además, se utilizan esquemas híbridos que combinan varios métodos de limpieza: rectificación, cuando la mezcla se separa en componentes mediante evaporación repetida y condensación de vapor, y módulos de distribución de gas de membrana.

Este esquema le permite obtener xenón más puro que con otros métodos.

“Hemos demostrado cómo es posible optimizar las tecnologías de limpieza profunda de xenón a los niveles más altos con un aumento en la productividad del proceso de hasta un 30% ”, dice el profesor asociado de la Universidad Técnica Química de Rusia que lleva su nombre. D.I. Mendeleev Anton Petukhov

ahorrar hasta un 25-30 % de electricidad.
*Calificación de contenido*
Izvestia se dirigió al Ministerio de Industria y Comercio con una solicitud para evaluar el potencial del método propuesto para aumentar los volúmenes de producción de xenón. Dijeron que esta es una tecnología completamente nueva, por lo que su relevancia práctica puede juzgarse solo después de recibir los resultados finales de la prueba y la implementación. La demanda de un producto siempre depende de dos factores: calidad y precio competitivo, subrayó el ministerio.
“El estado siempre está interesado en las innovaciones, especialmente aquellas que son competitivas en un mercado ya formado”, dijo el servicio de prensa del ministerio.

Según representantes del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio, la aplicación industrial de la tecnología de la Universidad de Mendeleev requiere gas natural con una concentración suficiente de xenón. Según sus datos, RKhTU im. Mendeleev está trabajando actualmente con los principales productores de gas natural para evaluar el contenido de xenón en los depósitos. Esto permitirá seleccionar el depósito que hará comercialmente atractivo el nuevo método de obtención de xenón puro.


— Ya hemos llegado a un acuerdo para realizar las primeras pruebas de la nueva tecnología híbrida en el sitio de producción de una de las principales empresas de gas a finales de este año. La introducción de la nueva tecnología está prevista para el segundo trimestre de 2025 ”, aseguró Anton Petukhov a Izvestia.
*mercado creciente*
La producción de xenón en los últimos 40 años se ha multiplicado por 10 y ha alcanzado los 15 millones de litros al año. El volumen de mercado superó los $ 200 millones con un crecimiento esperado a $ 350 millones para 2027, dijo a Izvestia Anton Konopatsky, investigador principal de NUST MISIS Laboratories of Inorganic Nanomaterials. Según él, esto es natural, ya que este gas tiene demanda no solo en lámparas de descarga de gas, sino también en áreas de rápido desarrollo: microelectrónica, fabricación de semiconductores, industria espacial y medicina.

Los autores de la tecnología propusieron un nuevo método para obtener xenón puro combinando tecnologías de membrana y rectificación. Gracias a la gran cantidad de datos experimentales obtenidos, pudieron establecer parámetros de proceso que aumentarían su productividad en un 30%. En el futuro, dicho aumento en la eficiencia puede reducir significativamente el precio del producto final y proporcionar al fabricante una importante ventaja competitiva ”, dice Anton Konopatsky.

Sin embargo, aclaró que la viabilidad de esta meta depende del grado de “aceptación” de la tecnología en la producción real. Dada la complejidad de la solución propuesta, este proceso puede requerir mucho esfuerzo y tiempo.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Luz de gas, luz de gas... No cuela, Martín Twiperro.


----------



## El_Suave (14 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues es muy posible que si en Europa empiezan a ver manifestaciones y caídas de gobiernos, acabe Putin con esto una vez arrasada Europa económicamente con la inestimable colab alemana en la destrucción de Europa por tercera vez.



Espero que los rusos no lo fíen a eso y cometan el error de sobrevalorar la calidad de la democracia occidental. 

No caerán gobiernos por mucho que las condiciones de vida de los europeos empeoren, si los que mandan no quieren dejarlos caer. La democracia occidental no es más que un paripé.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Los países bálticos reclaman la prohibición de visados a rusos, que rechaza Berlín.*
Los líderes de Letonia y de Estonia han insistido en la necesidad de endurecer las restricciones de viaje a los rusos, incluida la prohibición de los visados de turista, en contra del parecer de Alemania, cuyo gobierno rechaza un veto generalizado a esos ciudadanos.

El presidente de Letonia, Egils Levits, apremió a la adopción de medidas de este tipo a escala de la Unión Europea (UE) y se pronunció por la anulación de permisos de residencia y de visados ya expedidos por su país.

"Letonia, junto con Finlandia, Estonia, la República Checa y otros países afines, deberían impulsar una demanda a escala europea para que se dejen de expedir visados de turista a los ciudadanos rusos. Estas serían sanciones adicionales contra Rusia", afirmó Levits, en un acto en Riga.


----------



## Sinjar (14 Ago 2022)

Seguimos. El plan avanza.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania afirma amenazar a las tropas rusas en la región de Jerson.*
*Ucrania* ha asegurado que las tropas rusas que cruzan el río Dnipro en la región de Jerson, una ciudad del sur ocupada por *Moscú*, corren el riesgo de quedarse atrapadas allí después de que todos los puentes existentes quedaran fuera de uso.

"El único medio de cruzar el río para los ocupantes son los pontones cerca del puente Antonivski, pero no podrán satisfacer completamente sus necesidades", dijo el diputado regional Serguiï Khlan a la televisión ucraniana.

Según él, "Rusia está trasladando sus centros de mando de la margen derecha del río a la izquierda, consciente de que en caso de escalada no podrán ser evacuados a tiempo".


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

repasado con Deepl
*S**obre la fecha de finalización de la operación en ucrania*








... о сроках окончания спецоперации на Украине


Интересный момент: основные действия на активных участках фронта (после Мариуполя) уже несколько месяцев проводят лишь части ЛНР и ДНР, плюс им помогают чеченские подразделения и ЧВК "Вагнера". Российская Армия представлена лишь артиллерией, РСЗО, ПВО, авиацией и саперами. К чему того готовятся...




translated.turbopages.org





Un dato interesante: los principales pasos en el frente activo (después de Mariupol) han sido dados desde hace meses sólo por unidades del LNR y del LNR, además de contar con la ayuda de unidades chechenas y del Vagner spc. Las fuerzas rusas sólo estarán representadas por artillería, LNR, defensa aérea, aviación y desminado. ¿Qué están preparando durante tanto tiempo?

Esto es lo que dice el experto militar, el capitán de primer rango en la reserva Vladimir Dzhunarov, sobre el curso y el calendario de la finalización de la operación en Ucrania: Si comparamos el mapa de la operación militar especial del 12 de julio y del 12 de agosto, no parece haber demasiados cambios en la línea de contacto entre los bandos enfrentados.

Al menos no tanto como uno quisiera.

Pero hay que entender que los estados aliados de la Federación Rusa, la RNL y la RNL están luchando en Ucrania no sólo contra los nacionalistas ucranianos, sino también contra las fuerzas consolidadas de la OTAN, porque cada metro de avance de nuestras tropas hacia el oeste se da con gran dificultad.

A pesar de la enorme resistencia de los nacionalistas, seguimos liberando metro a metro la tierra ucraniana de este contagio. Sólo después de un intenso y denso fuego de artillería, nuestras tropas avanzan para dividir el territorio.

La tarea adicional de las fuerzas aliadas es: en la parte norte del flanco zarista - la derrota de la agrupación nacionalista en la región de Kharkov. En la parte central - la derrota de la agrupación de Donetsk. Y en el flanco sur - el paso a la frontera administrativa de Kherson Oblast con el posterior cerco de Nikolaev, o la llegada en dirección al Recodo del Cuerno de África.

La tarea más inmediata para las fuerzas aliadas en el óblast de Donetsk, es liberar Doldar, Artemivsk, Serbsky y alcanzar la tercera y última línea de defensa nacionalista: Yelaviansk-Kramatorsk-Konstantinovka-Dzerzhynsk. Cualquiera de las tres ciudades -Soledar, Artemovsk o Seversk- abre una combinación de tropas en la calle a Slavaviansk y Kramatorsk. No cabe duda de que con la dispersión de la tercera línea de defensa de la agrupación nacionalista de Donetsk ésta dejará de existir.

¿Cuándo ocurrirá esto? En la actualidad, los combates ya tienen lugar en los alrededores de Goledarus, Artemivskoye y Serrusskoye o en su periferia. Así, el 24 de agosto, Día de la Independencia, Kiev se arriesga a un nuevo "regalo".

Tras la derrota de la tercera línea de defensa, el camino para las tropas aliadas se ha abierto hasta el río Dniéper a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Y la liberación de esta parte de la orilla izquierda ucraniana será mucho más rápida, aunque sólo sea por el terreno y la falta de una línea de resistencia bien fortificada.

El desarrollo de las acciones posteriores de nuestras tropas depende de los planes del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y del Estado Mayor Operativo. Donde el enemigo será más pequeño, nuestras tropas en el norte o en el flanco sur irán allí.

Creo que tras la retirada de las tropas aliadas del Dnieper la operación se dividirá. Es posible que algunos de los bielorrusos se dirijan al norte de la frontera ucraniana para evitar la captura de "voluntarios" polacos en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Ahora, según la inteligencia ucraniana, ya se han formado en Bielorrusia unos 20 grupos de combate de batallones con un total de 15.000 voluntarios, contratados para participar en la operación FREEDOM en el territorio de Ucrania.

Si esto es cierto o no, por supuesto, nadie sabe exactamente qué decir. Pero la amenaza del norte de Kiev permanece, y podría ser de gran ayuda para nosotros. Como mínimo, Kiev se ve obligado a mantener parte de sus tropas en el norte, desviando las defensas de otras zonas.

Me parece que tras la derrota de Donetsk, la agrupación del centro de operaciones de combate se trasladará al distrito de Nikolayevsky. Esto debería hacerse principalmente para proteger y asegurar Crimea. Mykolaiv ya se ha convertido en una fortaleza. Los nacionalistas se han agarrado a los dientes en la ciudad, y sólo porque no se aprecia. Pero antes de que termine el año debemos resolver este problema, y cuanto antes mejor, al menos tendremos tiempo antes de que llegue el momento en que Estados Unidos no entregue a la aviación ucraniana misiles HIMARS de largo alcance, con un alcance de hasta 300 km.

Tras la pérdida de Nikolaev, es probable que Kiev quiera tomarse un respiro e intente alargar el tiempo mediante negociaciones. La astucia de los de abajo es conocida. Sin embargo, todo se aclarará en invierno, cuando veamos cómo invierte Europa. Entonces podemos especular definitivamente sobre el momento del fin de la operación.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*El asentamiento de Udy en la región de Kharkiv quedó bajo el control del ejército ruso.*
Hoy, 13: 23




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





Las tropas rusas avanzaron en la región de Kharkiv, tomando el control de un par de asentamientos al norte del centro regional. El Ministerio de Defensa confirmó la transferencia del asentamiento de Uda bajo el control del ejército ruso.

El departamento militar confirmó el establecimiento del control sobre Udy en la región de Kharkiv, no hay información sobre el asentamiento de Odnorobovka, aunque ayer se dijo sobre la captura de la aldea. Por lo tanto, las tropas rusas eliminaron al enemigo de sus posiciones y lo alejaron de la frontera del óblast de Belogorodskaya. Anteriormente, el bombardeo del territorio ruso se llevó a cabo repetidamente desde esta área.

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia lanzaron una serie de ataques con misiles guiados de precisión en puntos de despliegue temporal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En la región de Kherson, en las áreas de Belaya Krinitsa y Belogorka, fueron destruidos 5 nacionalistas y 15 unidades de vehículos blindados y de motor. En la región de Dzerzhinsk de la RPD, hay hasta 40 nacionalistas y 9 unidades de equipo militar.

El fuego concentrado en las posiciones de la brigada 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área del pueblo de Sribnoye destruyó hasta doscientos nacionalistas. Las fuertes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona ofensiva de las fuerzas aliadas provocaron que varias unidades del ejército ucraniano se negaran a avanzar hacia la línea del frente, y se informa de casos de deserción.

Más de 56 militares de la brigada de infantería motorizada XNUMX de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negaron a llevar a cabo misiones de combate y abandonaron sus posiciones sin permiso debido a las grandes pérdidas.
- declaró en el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

artillería, asalto aviación y los sistemas de misiles destruyeron un radar de guía, un depósito de combustible y dos depósitos de municiones, cinco puestos de mando fueron atacados. Durante la lucha contra la batería, los cañones Grad MLRS, Geacint-B y los obuses D-30 fueron suprimidos en las posiciones. Los artilleros antiaéreos derribaron dos drones ucranianos e interceptaron un misil Tochka-U sobre Lisichansk.tado oshЫbku


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

Bolívar el traidor que exterminó a los españoles para robar sus propiedades y destruyó el imperio hispanoamericano en beneficio de los ingleses .


Con el cuento de la independencia, es la forma que tienen los enemigos de dividir a un país para debilitarlo y que pueda ser más fácil saquear. Los mismos que financiaban la división ( destrucción ) del imperio iberoamericano, fueron a la guerra civil en Estados Unidos para impedir la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)

Iros preparando...

Irina en telegram 10.30h

_*La central hidroeléctrica Kajóvskaya está operando en modo de preemergencia, parte de las turbinas se han detenido debido al bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*_
*
Como resultado del constante bombardeo de la Central Hidroeléctrica de Kajóvka con misiles GMLRS del MLRS HIMARS estadounidense por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en particular, lo ocurrido el 12 de agosto de 2022, tres de las seis turbinas de la central hidroeléctrica quedaron paradas.
*
_*Las perturbaciones en los sistemas de generación de energía y descarga de agua podrían interrumpir el funcionamiento del sistema de energía unificado y *__*afectar negativamente el enfriamiento de los reactores de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye,*__* lo que no solo provocaría cortes de energía, incluso en el territorio controlado temporalmente por Ucrania, sino que también provocaría un desastre ambiental en la región. *_


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Hay dos tipos de personas: las que apoyan la libertad y la lucha de un país por su supervivencia y las que apoyan al hijoPutin.


----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)

_Se rumorea que Zelensky lleva dos días grabando los videos desde un hospital psiquiátrico.


_

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Ago 2022)

China ocupa el primer lugar en volumen y calidad de la investigación científica, superando a Estados Unidos


Por décadas la rivalidad entre China y Estados Unidos ha sido de conocimiento público. Ya sea en el ámbito armamentístico o tecnológico, ambas naciones siempre se han disputado el título de la máxima potencial mundial. Ahora parece que China le ha sacado ventaja a Estados Unidos en el área de la...




wwwhatsnew.com


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*El Pentágono calificó la efectividad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 12 en una escala posible de 10 puntos*

"En una escala del 0 al 10, la efectividad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sería un 12, según lo impresionante que han sido para nosotros de tantas maneras diferentes. Han encontrado formas de hacer cosas que quizás nosotros no hayamos pensado que sean posibles”, dijo un alto funcionario del Pentágono.

Fuente: Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU.


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

El ministro de defensa ucraniano dice:
"Pisky (1) no está bajo control ruso".
El propio ministro anunció en la misma rueda de prensa:
"Se está librando una batalla por Pervomaiske (2)".

En general, no creo que se pueda atacar (2) sin tener el control de (1).


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania afirma amenazar a las tropas rusas en la región de Jerson.*
*Ucrania* ha asegurado que las tropas rusas que cruzan el río Dnipro en la región de Jerson, una ciudad del sur ocupada por *Moscú*, corren el riesgo de quedarse atrapadas allí después de que todos los puentes existentes quedaran fuera de uso.

"El único medio de cruzar el río para los ocupantes son los pontones cerca del puente Antonivski, pero no podrán satisfacer completamente sus necesidades", dijo el diputado regional Serguiï Khlan a la televisión ucraniana.

Según él, "Rusia está trasladando sus centros de mando de la margen derecha del río a la izquierda, consciente de que en caso de escalada no podrán ser evacuados a tiempo".


----------



## alexforum (14 Ago 2022)

Haha game over. Cuando los otaneros se reían de que Aeroflot y la flota de aviones rusos de transporte civil se iría a la ruina… pues ahora a comersela de vuelta: vais a fabricar aviones con el titanio de rita la cantaora


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

El Kissinger, hace tiempo que está desconectado del vértice piramidal geopolítica
y, por lo tanto, no está muy al tanto de lo que las elites financieras está cociendo.
Sin embargo, pareciera como si 'alguienes' le hubieran reclamado que aparezca
en la escena para intentar abortar alguna decisión bastante arriesgada o suicida
que habrían tomada allá arriba.
Es una suposición, por supuesto.


----------



## kelden (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania afirma amenazar a las tropas rusas en la región de Jerson.*
> *Ucrania* ha asegurado que las tropas rusas que cruzan el río Dnipro en la región de Jerson, una ciudad del sur ocupada por *Moscú*, corren el riesgo de quedarse atrapadas allí después de que todos los puentes existentes quedaran fuera de uso.
> 
> "El único medio de cruzar el río para los ocupantes son los pontones cerca del puente Antonivski, pero no podrán satisfacer completamente sus necesidades", dijo el diputado regional Serguiï Khlan a la televisión ucraniana.
> ...



Rusia afirma que amenaza a las tropas ucranianas en toda Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Haha game over. Cuando los otaneros se reían de que Aeroflot y la flota de aviones rusos de transporte civil se iría a la ruina… pues ahora a comersela de vuelta: vais a fabricar aviones con el titanio de rita la cantaora



Por eso siguen recibiendo repuestos por debajo de la mesa... Con las cosas de comer no se juega.


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Kissinger, hace tiempo que está desconectado del vértice piramidal geopolítica
> y, por lo tanto, no está muy al tanto de lo que las elites financieras está cociendo.
> Sin embargo, pareciera como si 'alguienes' le hubieran reclamado que aparezca
> en la escena para intentar abortar alguna decisión bastante arriesgada o suicida
> ...



Pequeños grandes detalles como ese, sacarlo a la palestra. Parece que la recogida de cable también es algo que se plantean en las altas esferas otánicas.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

25 orcos rusos muertos y 3 vehículos blindados destruidos durante un ataque. buen resultado


----------



## Gnidlog (14 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por mucha defensa que pongan siempre le colaran alguno, ademas es caro. La mejor manera de defender un lugar estrategico de este tamaño o la central nuclear es : LA REPRESALIA.
> 
> El enemigo debe ver que cada ataque sera respondido X2 , X3 , X4 en un elemento similar en su poder. Es infinitamente más sencillo. Y si ademas como es el caso ruso tienes mucha más potencia de fuego es simple de aplicar.
> 
> Como muchas otras cosas en esta guerra, es incomprensible a nivel militar. Hay que buscar condicionantes politicos.



revise las cifras de los cohetes imars, los americanos han fabricado a lo largo de su tiempo en servicio 600.000 unidades de munición

siguiente cada día atacando la misma sección del puente, ahora mismo kherson tiene todos los puentes inutilizados

las centrales nucleares deben quedar al margen de toda acción


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)

_Estoy seguro de que las horas de vuelo de la USAF, sin haber entrado en un conflicto directo con Rusia, superan con creces las de la Fuerza Aérea rusa en este conflicto.

_


----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)

No es un destino turístico.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania logra agotar el potencial de combate de las fuerzas rusas.*
> Según el _New York Times_, *Ucrania* ha logrado agotar el potencial de combate de las fuerzas rusas, ha frenado su avance en el Este y ha creado nuevas vulnerabilidades en el Sur.
> 
> El NYT señala que un arsenal cada vez más grande de armas occidentales de largo alcance, así como la ayuda de los partisanos ucranianos, ha permitido a las fuerzas ucranianas penetrar profundamente en el territorio controlado por *Rusia* e interrumpir las líneas de suministro críticas.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Rusia no paga a los reservistas y voluntarios rusos por el servicio en Ucrania *- ISW

Otros hallazgos del Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra:

▪Hay una falta de equipo pesado nuevo entregado a Kherson.

▪Las fuerzas rusas pueden cambiar la prioridad de la ofensiva en el noreste de la región de Donetsk para desviar la atención de las acciones de contraofensiva de Ucrania en el sur de Ucrania.

▪Las fuerzas ucranianas continúan sus intentos de interrumpir las líneas de comunicación terrestres rusas que apoyan a las fuerzas rusas en la margen derecha del Dnieper.

▪Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques terrestres limitados al noroeste de Slavyansk, al este de Siversk, al sur y al este de Bakhmut.

▪Las fuerzas rusas realizaron un asalto terrestre limitado al norte de Kharkov.


----------



## delhierro (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> revise las cifras de los cohetes imars, los americanos han fabricado a lo largo de su tiempo en servicio 600.000 unidades de munición
> 
> siguiente cada día atacando la misma sección del puente, ahora mismo kherson tiene todos los puentes inutilizados
> 
> las centrales nucleares deben quedar al margen de toda acción



Da igual, no tienen todos los lanzadores en ucrania. Los rusos tienen misiles mucho más potentes, si cada vez que intentan dar al puente, le meten 2 iskander a los puentes del Dnieper en Dnipro o Kiev, a la semana el puente ruso tendria una docena de boquetitos, y media docena de puentes ucranianos estarian en el rio.

Estan abusando de la paciencia ( para mi absurda ) de Putin , los rusos pueden hacer eso con los puentes, y destruir una central termica cada vez que ataquen la central nuclear. Y contra los misiles balisticos, o los hipersonicos simplemente no tienen defensa posible.

Supongo que les salva que en el fondo Putin quiere negociar, cree que va a poder hacerlo cuando los suyos tomen lo poco que va quedando de Donetsk. Yo creo que esta equivocado...el tiempo dira.

------------

Porque va el tema lento....



Y luego avanzan...



Las bajas son descompensadas entre los dos bandos. Pero Kiev sigue localizando reservistas para meterlos en las trincheras. No tienen posibilidades, pero retrasan lo inevitable.


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> siguiente cada día atacando la misma sección del puente, ahora mismo kherson tiene todos los puentes inutilizados



Hay coches pasando en el puente de Kherson y uno de los "puentes" es literalmente una presa.
Vamos que si los homofascistas se lo cargan matan a varias docenas de miles con la inundacion y lo peor es que lo estan bombardeando ...









Kakhovka Hydroelectric Power Plant - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Vamos que ni puta idea teneis, para variar ...


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas lograron ciertos avances en el territorio recuperado en el norte del país, incluso en áreas cercanas a Járkiv,* informa el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un ataque de precisión en un aeródromo de Crimea, que socavó las capacidades de los aviones rusos en la región.


----------



## El-Mano (14 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso lo responsable es llevarlo a parada y que se quede sin luz quien sea, pero eso no puede seguir funcionando. Y vaciar las piscinas y llevarse los residuos bien lejos sería también importante pero me temo que no viable, alguien loa vigilará y bombardeará en el camino.



Parar una central no creo que se haga de la noche a la mañana y listo. No conozco mucho del tema, pero imagino que se necesita semanas o incluso meses de seguir refrigerando el reactor, y luego evacuar el combustible que quede dentro y etc... Lo de las piscinas igual es más fáctible, pero no sé si sería peor... que ataquen la piscina directamente, o a un convoy de transporte... no descartaría que sea peor intentar sacar de allí el combustible gastado, debido a la desesperación de algunos de llamar la atención.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kron II (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Kissinger, hace tiempo que está desconectado del vértice piramidal geopolítica
> y, por lo tanto, no está muy al tanto de lo que las elites financieras está cociendo.
> Sin embargo, pareciera como si 'alguienes' le hubieran reclamado que aparezca
> en la escena para intentar abortar alguna decisión bastante arriesgada o suicida
> ...




Con todos los pro y los contras de la carrera de Kissinger, es un estratega como los que ya no existen en Occidente. Incluso con 99 años su último libro es digno de leer y está sólo por debajo, en mi opinión, de los de Robert Greene. Eso sí, hay que leerle desde un punto de vista neutral. Como si estuvieses en su papel y tu objetivo a conseguir estuviese marcado, estés de acuerdo, o no con esos objetivos. Desde esa posición es una delicia comprender las tácticas y estrategias que describe.

Esto es similar a quien no lee nada de lo que ha dicho Putin durante su carrera como presidente de la Federación Rusa porque es Putin y me ha dicho la tele y la radio que es el demonio personificado. Si observas su carrera, te das cuenta que no es un jugador de Ajedrez (lucha por posiciones a corto plazo), es un jugador de Go: más similar a la estrategia asiática del desarrollo a largo plazo, y sólo peleando en posiciones claves para su el desarrollo de la estrategia.


----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Haha game over. Cuando los otaneros se reían de que Aeroflot y la flota de aviones rusos de transporte civil se iría a la ruina… pues ahora a comersela de vuelta: vais a fabricar aviones con el titanio de rita la cantaora




*Principales países productores de titanio*

RangoPaísProducción de titanio (en toneladas métricas), 20131China100,0002Rusia45,0003Japón40,0004Kazajstán27,0005Ucrania10,0006India500


----------



## Adriano II (14 Ago 2022)

Ahora esto es lo más importante :



Si Arabia Saudi acepta yuanes (o cualquier cosa que no sea dolares por petróleo) es la mayor ostia que le han dado a USA en todos los morros desde la II GM


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Hay muchos tartaros es casi como decir Europeos ... Algunos perdieron el contacto unos de otros hace mas de 1000 años, de hecho la directora del banco central ruso es tatara:




(en las estadisticas y para muchos rusos ella es no-blanca inmigrante en Moscu por cierto, para que te hagas una idea )


----------



## EUROPIA (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (14 Ago 2022)

¿Para qué? ¿para qué le hagan mártir? Y luego pondrán a otro tarado en su lugar...


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> oido cocina, como le comenté al forista pgas, es maaaaaalo.
> Pero tiene una ventaja: traduce página enteras. no me fío de google trad para eso si son páginas rusas. ejemplo- Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня
> es eso, simplemente y también le agradexco el consejo
> 
> ...



Es malo pero para algunas traducciones del ruso es necesario. En esos casos DeepL es peor.


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

farlopensky confirmando que son ellos quienes bombardean ZNP



++++


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 25 orcos rusos muertos y 3 vehículos blindados destruidos durante un ataque. buen resultado



Ah bueno, que lo de orco es propaganda de Washington. Buen perrito, toma un hueso.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Kissinger, hace tiempo que está desconectado del vértice piramidal geopolítica
> y, por lo tanto, no está muy al tanto de lo que las elites financieras está cociendo.
> Sin embargo, pareciera como si 'alguienes' le hubieran reclamado que aparezca
> en la escena para intentar abortar alguna decisión bastante arriesgada o suicida
> ...




En el “Estado Profundo” hay marejada a fuerte marejada.
Primero sacaron a Amnistia Internacional, pero quien tenía que enterarse no se dio por aludido
Luego a Kissinger.
Veremos que pasa después.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pequeños grandes detalles como ese, sacarlo a la palestra. Parece que la recogida de cable también es algo que se plantean en las altas esferas otánicas.



Los "preocupados" están por encima de la OTAN


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Un prisionero nazi del Kraken describe cómo sus compañeros de armas lo dejaron herido en el bosque y se arrastró por él durante dos días gritando "¡Ayuda!" hasta que nuestros soldados lo recogieron y le proporcionaron tratamiento médico.
El preso también declaró que en su zona operaban mercenarios extranjeros procedentes de Siria.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Otro juicio de mercenarios extranjeros comenzará mañana en Donetsk. Ciudadanos británicos, croatas y suecos serán juzgados. Todos ellos están siendo juzgados en virtud del artículo sobre el fusilamiento, en virtud del cual ya se han dictado tres sentencias de muerte para mercenarios extranjeros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (14 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Da igual, no tienen todos los lanzadores en ucrania. Los rusos tienen misiles mucho más potentes, si cada vez que intentan dar al puente, le meten 2 iskander a los puentes del Dnieper en Dnipro o Kiev, a la semana el puente ruso tendria una docena de boquetitos, y media docena de puentes ucranianos estarian en el rio.
> 
> Estan abusando de la paciencia ( para mi absurda ) de Putin , los rusos pueden hacer eso con los puentes, y destruir una central termica cada vez que ataquen la central nuclear. Y contra los misiles balisticos, o los hipersonicos simplemente no tienen defensa posible.
> 
> ...



Putin está pensando en la futura ocupación. Con la forma que ha tenido el ejercito Ruso de comportarse, puede justificar tranquilamente que ha sido una liberación del ocupante NAZI-Yankee. Que Kiev ha sido Rusia desde siempre y que ya vuelven a formar parte de la Madre Patria. Mientras Rusia ha tratado de afectar lo mínimo posible a la población, USA ha bombardeado centrales nucleares y edificios civiles en toda Ucrania.

Putin es KGB. KGB es control mental de la población, control social. Los Rusos han tomado buena nota de las consecuencias militares de las operaciones Americanas en Irak, Afganistán o Siria. Están innovando a nivel militar pensando más allá de la propia compañana militar, están preparando AHORA la futura ocupación de toda Ucrania.

Ahí te lo dejo, para que reflexiones.

PD: Lo de los puentes es 100% para facilitar que los Ucros manden todo el material posible al sur donde lo pueden descuartizar a placer.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Una delegación de Estados Unidos llega a Taiwán

La visita está dirigida por el senador estadounidense Ed Markey. Durante la visita, él y su delegación tienen previsto reunirse con políticos y dirigentes de la isla y discutir cuestiones de seguridad en la región.

La cancelación de esta visita, al igual que la anterior de Nancy Pelosi, habría tenido un efecto mucho más favorable para la seguridad en la región.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

*El Congreso de EEUU cree que Biden no se presentará a las próximas elecciones presidenciales de 2024 - The New York Times*

Carolyn Maloney, presidenta del Comité de Supervisión y Reforma de la Cámara de Representantes, declaró al periódico estadounidense.
"Extraoficialmente, no se presentará", dijo cuando se le preguntó si Biden debería volver a presentarse.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ahora esto es lo más importante :
> 
> 
> 
> Si Arabia Saudi acepta yuanes (o cualquier cosa que no sea dolares por petróleo) es la mayor ostia que le han dado a USA en todos los morros desde la II GM



huele a maine que apesta. en cualquier lugar han de saltar la liebre.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



si intentaras leer su novela "la madre" yo fui incapaz de terminarla...les ayudarias a derribarla.


----------



## Roedr (14 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Putin está pensando en la futura ocupación. Con la forma que ha tenido el ejercito Ruso de comportarse, puede justificar tranquilamente que ha sido una liberación del ocupante NAZI-Yankee. Que Kiev ha sido Rusia desde siempre y que ya vuelven a formar parte de la Madre Patria. Mientras Rusia ha tratado de afectar lo mínimo posible a la población, USA ha bombardeado centrales nucleares y edificios civiles en toda Ucrania.
> 
> Putin es KGB. KGB es control mental de la población, control social. Los Rusos han tomado buena nota de las consecuencias militares de las operaciones Americanas en Irak, Afganistán o Siria. Están innovando a nivel militar pensando más allá de la propia compañana militar, están preparando AHORA la futura ocupación de toda Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Pero el plan puede fallar si Putin sigue pensando demasiado más allá de lo más importante: ganar la guerra. Si los americanos consiguen reventar la central de Zaporiyia todos los planes pasarán a ser papel mojado.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

◾ ¡Arestovich confirma personalmente que Ucrania se estaba preparando para la guerra!

◾ ¡En diciembre ya realizaron un despliegue encubierto del ejército!









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Como parte de un patrón ya conocido en Mariupol y Severodonetsk, el ejército ucraniano está ocultando sus vehículos blindados entre los edificios residenciales, utilizando a los residentes y las zonas residenciales como escudo humano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





En Bakhmut, el ejército ucraniano sigue ocultando equipos cerca de edificios residenciales, utilizando a los civiles como escudo​​







Военный Осведомитель


Осведомлён - значит вооружён. По вопросам сотрудничества/рекламы - @dontig




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

*Eslovaquia no transferirá aviones de combate a Ucrania, la decisión aún no está tomada - Ministro de Defensa eslovaco Jaroslav Nagy*

Nagy escribió en su página de Facebook:
_"Nuestros cazas MiG-29 no están en Ucrania. Esta información es falsa. Todavía están en el aeródromo militar de Sliace. Vigilarán nuestro espacio aéreo hasta finales de agosto, los verán el 27 de agosto en el festival de aviación, donde se despedirán oficialmente. Estamos en conversaciones con nuestros aliados y socios sobre qué hacer con ellos a continuación. Todavía no se ha tomado una decisión. Le informaremos cuando esté _









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и Сирии, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com youtube.com/c/rusvesnasu1945




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

*Un periodista argentino llega a Donbás para mostrar al mundo la verdad sobre la guerra*

Cientos de periodistas argentinos vienen a Kiev, pero Sebastián Salgado es el primero que viene al LNR. Vio con sus propios ojos la tragedia de los habitantes de Donbass y los crímenes del régimen de Kiev en Donetsk, Alchevsk y Popasna. Sebastián se propone mostrar estas imágenes veraces en su país y romper el bloqueo informativo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Putin está pensando en la futura ocupación. Con la forma que ha tenido el ejercito Ruso de comportarse, puede justificar tranquilamente que ha sido una liberación del ocupante NAZI-Yankee. Que Kiev ha sido Rusia desde siempre y que ya vuelven a formar parte de la Madre Patria. Mientras Rusia ha tratado de afectar lo mínimo posible a la población, USA ha bombardeado centrales nucleares y edificios civiles en toda Ucrania.
> 
> Putin es KGB. KGB es control mental de la población, control social. Los Rusos han tomado buena nota de las consecuencias militares de las operaciones Americanas en Irak, Afganistán o Siria. Están innovando a nivel militar pensando más allá de la propia compañana militar, están preparando AHORA la futura ocupación de toda Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Si eso esta muy bien, pero no entiendo esa mania de buscar planes maquiavelicos.
Creo que muchos no comprendeis que Ucrania y Rusia han sido un solo pais 1000 años, yo mismo tengo familia ucraniana.
Fedor Emilianenko, quizas uno de los mayores exponentes de "Ruso", es de Ucrania, nacido en Rubizhne.
Esto es mas una guerra civil, que una guerra aqui no veras ningun "Guernica" de todas maneras ...


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Para los lectores que se preguntan dónde se celebra el foro Army-2022 y cómo llegar a él.

El Foro del Ejército se celebra en Rusia desde 2015. Este año se celebrará por octava vez junto con los VIII Juegos Internacionales del Ejército ARMY-2022.

La inauguración del foro tendrá lugar el 15 de agosto. Del 16 al 18 de agosto, los expertos en armamento y las delegaciones oficiales nacionales y extranjeras podrán visitar el lugar, y del 19 al 21 de agosto, todos aquellos que lo deseen. No hay limitaciones de edad. El horario de entrada es de 10 a 18 horas. Los actos del foro se celebrarán en los pabellones y en los recintos al aire libre del Centro de Exposiciones y Convenciones Patriot, el aeródromo de Kubinka y el campo de tiro de Alabino.

Puede adquirir una entrada para visitar el foro en el Centro de Exposiciones y Convenciones Patriot y en el aeródromo de Kubinka en el sitio web del evento. Para visitar el campo de tiro de Alabino, hay que comprar una entrada aparte en kassir.ru.

El coste de cada tipo de billete es de 400 rublos. Incluyen una visita al foro en uno de los días - 19, 20 o 21 de agosto. El aparcamiento se paga por separado: 250 rublos por hora, según disponibilidad, o 1500 rublos por día con plaza garantizada.

Sitio web del foro КВЦ "ПАТРИОТ"

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



_Es donde hace 2 años Putin convido a Cerdogan a un cucurucho de helado, mientras babeaba viendo los aviones de combate rusos._


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

"Producto 305E" en el foro Army-2022. Últimamente es un invitado frecuente de los vídeos incendiarios del Ministerio de Defensa con golpes de alta precisión. 









Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva de las "*O*тважных" sobre Seversk y Soledar: Spornoye bajo nuestro control

Esta mañana, el Estado Mayor de las AFU afirmó que las tropas aliadas intentaron sin éxito avanzar cerca del pueblo de Spornoye. Sin embargo, en realidad, se trata de otra mentira propagandística de Kiev. Ayer mismo, los destacamentos de asalto siberianos del grupo O aplastaron la defensa de las AFU en esta zona. La propia Spornoye está bajo control total. La foto muestra uno de los puestos de control ucranianos que ha quedado bajo nuestro control.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## workforfood (14 Ago 2022)

Ucrania es el estado tapón de Rusia y las antiguas potencias centrales Europeas, el Oeste y norte de ucrania fue del imperio austrohúngaro y de la mancomunidad Lituana-Polaca, El Este y Sur de Rusia, Ucraniano solo es el centro. Un país tan diverso y de un tamaño mayor que España lo mínimo que fuera federal pero pensaban hacer un estado tipo Polonia, no contaban que las regiones rusas no iban a tragar.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

"Rybar" informa de la captura total de Vershina y de la llegada a las afueras de Zaitsevo (s*e trata de otro Zaitsevo, que no debe confundirse con ese Zaitsevo cercano a Horlivka*, donde los nuestros también han avanzado recientemente). "Wagner ha sido asaltado de nuevo.

Buenas noticias desde la dirección de Soledar: las unidades de la PMC de Wagner han establecido el control sobre el pueblo de Vershina al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk). Los combates en la zona duraron varias semanas y terminaron con la captura del pueblo.

Tras la captura de la aldea, las unidades que avanzaban llegaron a las afueras del este de Zaitsevo, donde se encuentra un importante bastión de las AFU en las afueras del sur de Bakhmut.

Llegar a la ciudad desde el sur permitirá lanzar la ofensiva simultáneamente en varios frentes, lo que facilitará el asalto a la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (14 Ago 2022)

Aún quedan excelentes periodistas que hacen honor a su profesión, como Alfredo Jalife siempre metiendo el dedo en el ojo.


*Caja de pandora en Ucrania: litio, titanio, tierras raras, carbón/gas con valor de 12.4 bdd*


Bajo la Lupa 14.08.22 La Jornada: Bajo la lupa


Después de seis meses de la operación militar especial (Putin _dixit_) para la desnazificación/desmilitarización de Ucrania, surgen gradualmente otros factores poco escudriñados como, a juicio de _The Washington Post_ (WP),la batalla por la riqueza de minerales y energía (https://wapo.st/3PpctKe).


Otros factores han sido develados por los multimedia de Rusia y China –obviamente censurados por los hilarantes multimedia de Occidente–, como los _biolabs _apuntalados por la amazona _jázara_ _Vicky_ Nuland –del clan de los neoconservadores _straussianos_ (La Jornada: Bajo la lupa)–, las armas radiactivas del trágico comediante _jázaro_ y cleptócrata Zelensky (La Jornada: Bajo la lupa)–, lo cual obligó a la inmediata conquista de sus plantas nucleares (https://bit.ly/3QHzUzG)–, la captura de los puertos ucranianos en el mar Negro –que asfixiaría sus exportaciones de los publicitados granos y de sus muy preciados minerales– y la exhibición de la banda neonazi(literal) de Azov –escamoteada por Occidente–.


Aunque sean tendenciosamente sesgados, WP y la firma de riesgo geopolítico de Canadá SecDev (https://bit.ly/3pe4YLB) –ambas entidades de la OTAN y del Comando Norte– exploran el cuerno de la abundancia mineral y energética, además de la agrícola, que está en juego en la entelequia Ucrania: Moscú ha conseguido una gran recompensa: el control expandido en algunas de las mayores tierras ricas en minerales de Europa, donde se concentran algunas de las mayores reservas de titanio (sic) y hierro, campos de litio (¡megasic!) sin explotar, y depósitos masivos de carbón”, los cuales, en forma colectiva valen decenas de billones de dólares, que SecDev evalúa en por lo menos 12.4 billones de dólares.


Y eso que tal azorante cantidad representa casi la mitad de su valor en los depósitos revisados (sic) en 2009.


¿Cuánto valdrán 13 años después, cuando han explotado inflación y el precio de las materias primas?


Sin hacer cuentas alegres, a las que son muy adictos los economistas de corte globalista neoliberal, quienes son capaces de abultar que tal riqueza conjunta en Ucrania equivale al PIB de China o Estados Unidos, la dupla WP/SecDev afirma que Moscú ha capturado 63 por ciento de los depósitos de carbón, que se encuentran primordialmente en la parte oriental secesionista del _Donbass_, además de haber capturado 11 por ciento de los depósitos de petróleo y 20 por ciento del gas natural, 42 por ciento de sus metales y 33 por ciento de sus depósitos en tierras raras y otros minerales críticos que incluyen al litio.


Los mínimos 12.4 billones de dólares que aducen WS/SecDev no es una cifra menor, ya que representa prácticamente el equivalente a la suma de los PIB nominales de Japón, Alemania y Gran Bretaña juntos o un poco más de 10 veces el PIB de México, la segunda economía de Latinoamérica.


WP –portavoz oficioso del _Deep State_ estadunidense– asevera que los funcionarios de Estados Unidos afirman que Moscú intentará anexarse los territorios capturados de Ucrania en los próximos meses (https://wapo.st/3PlxghX), con lo que Kiev perdería en forma permanente (sic) casi dos terceras partes de sus depósitos.


Un dato geofinanciero que no hay que perder de vista: el _rublo _ruso se ha vuelto la divisa más sólida de los mercados emergentes, tras haber sufrido la paliza de las sanciones de Occidente –que han tenido un efecto bumerán– que la devaluó hasta 136, hoy cotiza a 60 por dólar, mientras que la divisa ucraniana _Hryvnia _(UAH) se ha devaluado a 37: más de 30 por ciento, pese a la llegada masiva de ayuda infértil.


A los analistas de la OTAN/Comando Norte del WP/SecDev se les escapa que en las recientes incursiones de Rusia a Georgia –donde Moscú detenta 20 por ciento del territorio— y en Siria –donde Moscú retiene la costa del mar Mediterráneo y el eje estratégico de Damasco/Homs/Hama/Alepo–, la estrategia militar/geopolítica consiste en operar sus partes funcionales, más que una simple presencia territorial estéril, bajo el precepto de la guerra híbrida que practica el general Valeri Guerasimov, su jefe de Estado mayor (https://bit.ly/3QEcESV).


https://alfredojalife.com


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

El equipo de @rybar analizó una supuesta investigación sobre los canales de telegram polacos realizada por DFRLab, el laboratorio de investigación digital del Atlantic Council.

El material del laboratorio se centró en un análisis superficial de 27 canales que "difundían contenidos prorrusos". Como han señalado correctamente los colegas, hoy en día no es nada difícil que te llamen "agente del Kremlin": basta con criticar el comportamiento de los refugiados ucranianos o preguntarse a dónde va el dinero de las AFU.

Pero volviendo a la calidad misma de la investigación del DFRLab, hay otros detalles a destacar. No sólo es cuestionable la "pericia" en forma de análisis basado en la estadística TG, sino también la sustitución de conceptos que los autores de este opus realizan sin ningún escrúpulo.

Algunos de los canales mencionados en el artículo están dirigidos por la parte de mentalidad conservadora del público polaco. Y estas no son las personas que apoyan al partido gobernante dirigido por Jaroslaw Kaczynski.

Son estos conservadores los que se oponen a cualquier injerencia en el conflicto ruso-ucraniano y también desaprueban la política seguida en materia de apoyo a los refugiados de Ucrania. En otras palabras, se oponen a la ucranianización de Polonia y a su transformación en Ukropolis.

Por ejemplo, el canal más popular mencionado en la investigación es Wiadomości Czasów Ostatecznych. Se creó en septiembre del año pasado, después de que se bloqueara la comunidad de Facebook Okiem Prostaczka, a partir de la cual se organizó. Y el tema de los inmigrantes siempre se ha debatido en ella y desde el principio apoyó al político ultraconservador Grzegorz Braun, que ahora es el luchador más implacable contra la ucranianización de Polonia.

Fue Brown quien condenó el ataque del 9 de mayo al embajador ruso en un cementerio militar de Varsovia, y también insistió en que se retiraran las banderas de la Independencia de los edificios administrativos de Polonia. Brown ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones que la operación especial en Ucrania era una respuesta lógica a la discriminación de los ciudadanos de habla rusa y a la amenaza de la ampliación de la OTAN. También se ha opuesto abiertamente a los privilegios para los refugiados ucranianos.

Brown ya ha sido tildado de agente del Kremlin en Polonia y ha impedido que su partido Confederación haga cualquier aparición pública: las conferencias de prensa, declaraciones e iniciativas del movimiento son simplemente ignoradas por los periodistas.

El segundo canal más popular que señalan los autores es Polska Grupa Informacyjna, que existe desde noviembre de 2020 y que desde el principio ha sido crítico con el gobierno polaco, así como con las acciones de las autoridades ucranianas y estadounidenses.

Algunos de los canales se dedican simplemente a hacer shietposting descarado, además de condenar las acciones del partido gobernante en Polonia, y otros se limitan a traducir noticias para los polacos de otros canales.

Dada la realidad actual de los medios de comunicación polacos, este tipo de actitud no tiene básicamente ninguna posibilidad de ser escuchada fuera de las pequeñas comunidades online. Por ello, los polacos se han apresurado a adoptar Twitter y Telegram: hay más oportunidades de anonimato. Aunque todavía se enfrentan a bloqueos y es bastante peligroso que se comuniquen directamente con los autores prorrusos.

La investigación del DFRLab fue probablemente encargada por la coalición gobernante en Polonia. Responde no sólo al descrédito obligatorio y generalizado de la disidencia, sino que promueve la tesis de que la defensa de Ucrania es la principal tarea de los polacos. Además, cada uno de estos canales habla de forma especialmente negativa de la política de Kaczyński y sus asociados, y -sin olvidar recordar la masacre de Volyn y otros horrores perpetrados por los fascistas ucranianos contra el pueblo polaco.

Así que las autoridades polacas no han recibido nada más que un trabajo inspirado en Bellingcat por parte de los expertos del Atlantic Council.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Turcochinos unidos!

Las diferentes nacionalidades de Rusia como estado, cada una preservando el legado de sus ancestros, juntas en una misma lucha forman la federacion.

https://files.catbox.moe/16r8m6.mp4 

t.me/theRightPeople1/5623


----------



## ROBOTECH (14 Ago 2022)

Mi resumen sobre la situación actual:

*Rusia *está enviando batallones de voluntarios al frente pero no son para aumentar el número de efectivos sino para sustituir a sus soldados rasos para minimizar las bajas oficiales. El peso de los asaltos lo llevan las milicias de las repúblicas populares, mercenarios de Wagner, y comandos del grupo "O". Avances lentos pero muchas bajas en el bando enemigo. Aumenta población y conquista territorios. Está llevando la guerra mediática a otros terrenos (base en Serbia, reforzando a Irán, bombardeando por primera vez zonas controladas por EEUU en Siria). Los referendos de anexión son la gran jugada política que harán durante los próximos meses, tras avanzar todo lo posible en Donetsk para ganar legitimidad, y bloquear todo lo posible la ofensiva ucraniana en Jersón en caso de que se produzca.
Rusia no está interesada en una paz rápida porque los conflictos contra ella seguirán desde Georgia, Bálticos y cualquier otra zona, y los Occidentales no van a retirar las sanciones. Les interesa una guerra larga de perfil bajo. Una guerra civil ucraniana apoyada por mercenarios, voluntarios y los bombardeos del ejército ruso.

*Ucrania *necesita lo contrario. Necesitan tapar sus derrotas con ataques mediáticos y propaganda en telediarios y redes sociales. Lento colapso económico y poblacional. Devaluación de su moneda y retrasos en los pagos de los préstamos. Enviar dinero a Ucrania es quemarlo. ¿Hasta cuándo lo podrá soportar Occidente? Los referendos de anexión de territorios a Rusia serán un mazazo muy grande. ¿Se desmoralizará la tropa?

*EEUU*. Tiene que haber un intenso debate en la inteligencia americana, como demuestran las declaraciones de Kissinger. Por un lado a EEUU le interesa desgastar a Rusia, pero por otro lado Rusia está llevando una guerra a largo plazo fundamentada en minimizar ese desgaste. EEUU no tendría problemas en mantener la situación actual durante años, pero no es compatible con el mantenimiento de varios frentes a la vez. El riesgo reputacional hacia EEUU de mantener un papel activo en la guerra de Ucrania, mientras mantiene otro papel similar en relación a Taiwán, otro contra Irán, escaramuzas en Siria... Tantas guerras son letales para la reputación del país, especialmente cuando pierdes en ellas.

*Europa Occidental* cada vez más indiferente hacia la guerra de Ucrania. La atención se va centrando más en los problemas locales derivados de la guerra. Los referendos pro-Rusia pueden marcar un punto de inflexión y hacer que el europeo medio se replantee las cosas. ¿Por qué no dejar que los ucranianos pro-rusos se unan a Rusia y aquí paz y después gloria?

*Países neutrales* y no alineados observando los acontecimientos y el nerviosismo de los americanos. Si Rusia consigue la victoria marcará el declive de EEUU en el mundo. Especialmente si se les oponen en otros campos de batalla (Serbia, Siria, Irán).


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Ago 2022)

Sancines paripé:


----------



## NS 4 (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por eso siguen recibiendo repuestos por debajo de la mesa... Con las cosas de comer no se juega.



De momento...


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Ago 2022)

Por petición del señor @Rudi Rocker a partir de ahora meteré en la nevera a los sionazis del forillo y tontos ocasionales, ya he tenido suficiente diversión por ahora.



Asi hay que tratar a los yankies/isisrahell y sus banderitas

o...también le pueden dar otro uso, es el sueno amerricano


Meanwhile....


----------



## Republicano (14 Ago 2022)

El Zorrilla siente pena por kissinger porque a su vejez está viendo las estupideces que está cometiendo su país después del trabajo que a él le costó mantener a Rusia alejada de china.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Por petición del señor @Rudi Rocker a partir de ahora meteré en la nevera a los sionazis del forillo y tontos ocasionales, ya he tenido suficiente diversión por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El otro hilo facha donde estuvimos hace 10 min. lo han borrado por lo visto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> El otro hilo facha donde estuvimos hace 10 min. lo han borrado por lo visto.



Que le den, lo he hecho a propósito, hay mucho nazifacha. Ayer me borraron un hilo creado por mí, para joder a estos gandules una falsa noticia sobre la muerte de putin de risa con texto serio pero con trampa al final. Que les den a este foro nazi. Los que crean mierda de hilos son los cm eso me ha quedado clarito. Como no cobro XD. @calopez que te den por culo islamonazi.


----------



## Republicano (14 Ago 2022)

Si, pero me ha dicho decimus que los chads están preparando una contraofensiva tan gorda que han acojonado a los rusos y se están yendo por patas de jerson, que en dos días la conquista y que en septiembre están entrando en Sebastopol.


----------



## Epicii (14 Ago 2022)

*Kissinger: "Estamos al borde de una guerra con Rusia y China por cuestiones que en parte creamos nosotros"*

El exsecretario de Estado de EE.UU. cree que la situación se debe a circunstancias que Washington ayudó a crear "sin ningún concepto de cómo va a terminar esto o a qué se supone que conducirá"


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

de otro hilo cohonudo....................




__





La III Guerra Mundial explicada para occidentales desinformados


Algunas personas informadas, aparentemente incluido el Papa, están comenzando a sospechar que puede haber más cosas en el mundo, aparte de la guerra en Ucrania. Dicen que la 3ª Guerra Mundial ya ha comenzado y que las cosas empeorarán a partir de ahora. Esto puede ser difícil de ver mientras...




www.burbuja.info





Algunas personas informadas, aparentemente incluido el Papa, están comenzando a sospechar que puede haber más cosas en el mundo, aparte de la guerra en Ucrania. Dicen que la 3ª Guerra Mundial ya ha comenzado y que las cosas empeorarán a partir de ahora. Esto puede ser difícil de ver mientras vivimos inmersos en los eventos que se desarrollan y no tenemos el beneficio de la perspectiva histórica. Es dudoso que las personas en 1939 se dieran cuenta de que estaban viendo el comienzo de un gran conflicto mundial, aunque algunos pudieron haberlo sospechado.(0)

La situación global actual es, en muchos sentidos, como un rompecabezas gigante donde el público en general solo ve una pequeña parte de la imagen completa. La mayoría ni siquiera se da cuenta de que puede haber más piezas y ni siquiera se hace estas simples preguntas: ¿Por qué sucede todo esto y por qué sucede ahora?

Las cosas son más complicadas de lo que la mayoría de la gente cree. Lo que ven es al mago malvado Vladimir Saruman Putin invadiendo la inocente Ucrania con su ejército de orcos, sin ningún motivo en absoluto. Esta es una visión simplista, como poco decir, porque nada sucede sin una razón. Pongamos las cosas en perspectiva y veamos qué está pasando realmente y por qué el mundo se está volviendo loco ante nuestros ojos. Veamos de qué se trata esto de la Tercera Guerra Mundial.

*La olla a presion*

Occidente (que podemos definir aquí como EE. UU., la UE y algunos más) mantiene la presión sobre el mundo entero desde hace décadas. Esto no solo se aplica a los países fuera de Occidente, sino también a los países occidentales que se desviaron de los dictados de los dueños de Occidente. Esta presión ha sido ampliamente discutida y atribuida a todo tipo de motivos, incluido el neocolonialismo, la hegemonía financiera forzada, etc. Lo interesante, particularmente durante los últimos 20 años, es qué países han sido presionados y qué tienen en común.

Entre los países presionados encontramos a Rusia, China, Cuba, Venezuela, Libia, Siria, Serbia, Tailandia e Irán por mencionar algunos. También ha habido incorporaciones recientes, incluidas India y Hungría. Para entender por qué han sido presionados, necesitamos averiguar qué tienen en común. Eso no es evidente, ya que son extremadamente diferentes en la mayoría de los aspectos. Hay democracias y no democracias, gobiernos conservadores y comunistas, países cristianos, musulmanes y budistas, etc. Aún así, muchos de ellos están claramente aliados. Uno debe preguntarse por qué países conservadores y religiosos como Rusia o Irán se aliarían con los comunistas sin Dios en Cuba y Venezuela.

Lo que todos estos países tienen en común es su deseo de manejar sus propios asuntos; ser países independientes. Esto es imperdonable a los ojos de Occidente y debe abordarse por todos los medios necesarios, incluidas las sanciones económicas, las revoluciones de colores y la agresión militar pura y dura.

Occidente y su brazo militar de la OTAN rodearon a Rusia con países hostiles y bases militares, armaron y manipularon a Ucrania para usarla como un martillo en su contra, y emplearon sanciones y amenazas. Lo mismo estaba y está sucediendo en Asia, donde China está siendo rodeada por todos los medios disponibles. Y lo mismo se aplica a todos los países Independientes mencionados anteriormente, hasta cierto punto. En los últimos 10 años más o menos, la presión sobre los independientes ha aumentado enormemente y alcanzó casi un punto álgido en el año anterior a la invasión rusa de Ucrania.(1)

Durante el año anterior a la guerra de Ucrania, EE. UU. envió a sus diplomáticos por todo el mundo para aumentar la presión. Eran como un circo ambulante o una banda de rock de gira, pero en lugar de entretenimiento, lanzaban amenazas: cómpranos esto y haz lo que te decimos o habrá consecuencias. La urgencia era absoluta y palpable, pero luego llegó la guerra de Ucrania y la presión subió a 11. Durante el primer mes de la guerra, todo el cuerpo diplomático de Occidente estuvo completamente comprometido en amenazas contra el ‘resto del mundo’ para diseñar el aislamiento de Rusia. Esto no funcionó, lo que provocó el pánico en los círculos políticos y diplomáticos de Estados Unidos y Europa.

Toda esta presión a lo largo de los años, y todo el miedo y el pánico cuando no funcionó, están claramente relacionados con los acontecimientos en Ucrania. Son parte del mismo ‘síndrome’ y tienen la misma causa.

*La dimensión de la deuda*

Ha habido muchas explicaciones a lo que está pasando y la más común es la lucha entre dos futuros posibles; un mundo multipolar donde hay varios centros de poder en el mundo, y un mundo unipolar donde Occidente gobierna el mundo. Esto es correcto hasta donde sabemos, pero hay otra razón que explica por qué esto está sucediendo ahora y toda la urgencia y el pánico en Occidente.

Recientemente, el gurú de la tecnología de Nueva Zelanda, Kim Dotcom, tuiteó un hilo sobre la situación de la deuda en los EE. UU. Según él, toda la deuda y los pasivos no financiados de los EE. UU. exceden el valor total de todo el país, incluida la tierra. Esta situación no es exclusiva de EE. UU. La mayoría de los países occidentales tienen una deuda que solo puede pagarse vendiendo todo el país y todo lo que contiene. Además de eso, la mayoría de los países no occidentales están enterrados en deuda denominada en dólares y son prácticamente propiedad de los mismos financieros que son dueños de Occidente.

*Durante las últimas décadas, la economía de los EE. UU. y Europa se ha falsificado a un nivel que es difícil de creer. Nosotros en Occidente hemos estado viviendo mucho más allá de nuestros medios y nuestras monedas han sido enormemente sobrevaluadas. Hemos sido capaces de hacer esto a través de dos mecanismos:

El primero es el estado de reserva del dólar y el estado de semi-reserva del euro, que han permitido a Occidente exportar dinero digital y recibir bienes a cambio. Esto ha creado un enorme poder financiero para Occidente y le ha permitido funcionar como un parásito en la economía mundial. Hemos estado recibiendo muchos productos gratis, por decirlo suavemente.
El segundo mecanismo de falsificación es el aumento de la deuda a un nivel en el que esencialmente hemos empeñado todo lo que poseemos, incluidas nuestras casas y tierras, para mantener nuestro nivel de vida. No poseemos nada ahora que se ha restado la deuda. Hace mucho tiempo que la deuda se volvió inservible, mucho más allá de nuestra capacidad de pago de intereses, lo que explica por qué las tasas de interés en Occidente están cerca de cero.* Cualquier aumento haría que la deuda fuera inservible y todos quebraríamos formalmente en un día.

Además de todo esto, la falsificación ha creado monedas artificialmente fuertes en Occidente, lo que ha aumentado su poder adquisitivo para bienes cotizados en monedas no occidentales. Estos mecanismos también han permitido que Occidente tenga economías de servicios infladas y disfuncionales donde las ineficiencias son increíbles. Tenemos grupos gigantes de personas en nuestras economías que no solo no crean valor sino que lo destruyen sistemáticamente. Lo que mantiene el nivel de vida de Occidente ahora es una pequeña minoría de personas productivas, el aumento constante de la deuda y el parasitismo del resto del mundo.

Las personas que poseen toda esta deuda en realidad poseen todo lo que creemos que poseemos. Nosotros, en Occidente, no poseemos nada en este momento, solo pensamos que lo hacemos. Pero, ¿quiénes son nuestros verdaderos dueños? Sabemos más o menos quiénes son porque se reúnen todos los años en el Foro Económico Mundial en Davos junto con las élites políticas occidentales de las que también son dueños.

Está claro que nuestros propietarios se han estado preocupando cada vez más, y sus preocupaciones han ido en aumento en sincronía con la mayor presión ejercida por Occidente sobre el resto del mundo, en particular los Independientes. Durante la última reunión de Davos, el ambiente era sombrío y de pánico al mismo tiempo, muy parecido al pánico entre las élites políticas occidentales cuando fracasó el aislamiento de Rusia.

*Qué va a pasar*

El pánico de nuestros propietarios y sus políticos es comprensible porque hemos llegado al final del camino. Ya no podemos mantener nuestro nivel de vida por el aumento de la deuda y el parasitismo. La deuda está llegando más allá de lo que poseemos como garantía y nuestras monedas están a punto de perder su valor. Ya no podremos obtener cosas gratis del resto del mundo, o pagar nuestra deuda, y mucho menos pagar intereses sobre ella. *Todo Occidente está a punto de quebrar y nuestro nivel de vida está a punto de caer en un porcentaje masivo. Esto es lo que tiene a nuestros dueños en pánico y solo ven dos escenarios:

En el primer escenario, la mayoría de los países de Occidente, y todo y todos dentro de ellos, se declaran en bancarrota y borran la deuda por dictado, lo que los estados soberanos pueden hacer. Esto también borrará la riqueza y el poder político de nuestros dueños.
En el segundo escenario, nuestros dueños se hacen cargo de la garantía durante la quiebra. La garantía somos nosotros y todo lo que poseemos.

No hace falta ser un genio para averiguar qué escenario se eligió. El plan para el segundo escenario está listo y se está implementando mientras hablamos. Se llama ‘El gran reinicio’ y fue construido por las personas detrás del Foro Económico Mundial. Este plan no es un secreto y puede examinarse hasta cierto punto en el sitio web del WEF.

El Gran Reinicio es un mecanismo para la incautación de toda la garantía de la deuda que incluye sus activos, los activos de su ciudad o municipio, los activos de su estado y la mayoría de los activos corporativos que aún no están en manos de nuestros propietarios.(2)*

Este mecanismo de incautación de activos tiene varios componentes, pero los más importantes son los siguientes cuatro:

*Abolición de la soberanía*: Un país soberano (independiente) es un país peligroso porque puede optar por no pagar su deuda. La disminución de la soberanía ha sido una prioridad para nuestros propietarios y se han intentado varios esquemas como la Asociación Transatlántica de Comercio e Inversión y la Asociación Transpacífica. El esquema más exitoso es, sin duda, la propia Unión Europea.
*El ajuste a la baja de la economía*: la economía occidental (y, de hecho, la economía global) debe ajustarse a la baja en un porcentaje muy significativo. Este ajuste a la baja es necesario porque la economía occidental está falsificada masivamente ahora y debe reducirse a su nivel real, que puede ser tan bajo como la mitad de lo que es ahora, o más. El desmontaje lento también tiene el propósito de evitar un choque repentino que podría causar disturbios sociales masivos que serían una amenaza para nuestros propietarios. Por lo tanto, es preferible un derribo controlado a un choque incontrolado. Este derribo controlado ya está ocurriendo y ha estado ocurriendo durante bastante tiempo. Se pueden mencionar muchos ejemplos de este derribo, incluida la política energética de la UE y los EE. UU., que está diseñada para sabotear la economía occidental, y los intentos obvios de destrucción de la demanda durante y después de la epidemia, incluidos los problemas logísticos bastante extraños que surgieron repentinamente de la nada. .
*Cosecha de activos* (no serás dueño de nada y serás ‘feliz’): Se tomarán todos los activos que puedan considerarse garantía de nuestra deuda privada y colectiva/pública. Este es un objetivo claramente establecido del Gran Reinicio, pero está menos claro cómo se llevaría a cabo. El control total de los gobiernos occidentales (y de hecho de todos los gobiernos) parecería ser necesario para esto. Esa condición previa está más cerca de lo que uno podría pensar porque la mayoría de los gobiernos occidentales parecen estar en deuda con Davos en este momento. El proceso se venderá como una reestructuración social necesaria debido a la crisis económica y el calentamiento global y dará como resultado una disminución masiva del nivel de vida de la gente normal, aunque no de las élites.

*Opresión*: a muchas personas no les gustará esto y un levantamiento es una respuesta probable, incluso si el derribo se realiza gradualmente. Para evitar que esto suceda, se está implementando un mecanismo de control social que borrará la libertad personal, la libertad de expresión y la privacidad. También creará una dependencia absoluta del individuo respecto del Estado. Esto debe hacerse antes de que se pueda completar el derribo económico o habrá una revolución. Este mecanismo ya se está implementando con entusiasmo en Occidente, como puede ver cualquier persona con ojos y oídos.

*Rusia, China y otros independientes*

¿Cómo influyen Rusia y China, y la guerra en Ucrania, en todo esto? ¿Por qué toda la presión de Occidente a lo largo de los años y por qué todo este pánico ahora? Parte de la razón de la presión sobre los independientes, particularmente Rusia y China, es simplemente que se han resistido a la hegemonía occidental. Eso es suficiente para entrar en la lista de malvados de Occidente. Pero, ¿por qué el aumento de la presión en los últimos años?

La razón es que Rusia y China no pueden ser subyugadas a través de la bancarrota y sus activos cosechados. No tienen mucha deuda en monedas occidentales, lo que significa que las personas que son dueñas de Occidente a través de la deuda actualmente no son dueñas de Rusia y China (como son dueños de Occidente y el «tercer mundo» endeudado) y no pueden adquirirlos a través de la deuda. La única forma de adquirirlos es a través de un cambio de régimen. Sus gobiernos deben ser debilitados por cualquier medio, incluidas las sanciones económicas y los medios militares si es necesario, de ahí el uso de Ucrania como ariete para Rusia y Taiwán para China.

Subyugar a Rusia y China es un problema existencial para nuestros dueños de Davos porque cuando derriban la economía occidental, todo lo demás también debe caer. Si se derrumba la economía occidental y un gran bloque económico no participa en la caída, será un desastre para Occidente. El nuevo bloque obtendrá un poder económico masivo y posiblemente una especie de hegemonía unipolar, mientras que Occidente desciende a una Edad Oscura feudal e irrelevante. Por lo tanto, el mundo entero debe caer para que funcione el Gran Reinicio. Rusia y China deben ser subyugadas por cualquier medio, así como India y otras naciones obstinadas.

Esto es lo que ha alimentado la situación en la que ahora nos encontramos y alimentará la continuación de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Las élites de propietarios occidentales van a la guerra para mantener su riqueza y poder. Todos los que se resisten deben ser subyugados para que puedan seguir a Occidente hacia la Edad Oscura planeada del Gran Reinicio.

*La razón del pánico actual entre las élites occidentales es que el proyecto de Ucrania no va según lo planeado. En lugar de que Rusia sea desangrada en el campo de batalla, son Ucrania y Occidente los que sangran. En lugar de que la economía rusa se derrumbe y resulte en el reemplazo de Putin por un líder compatible con Davos, es la economía de Occidente la que se está derrumbando. En lugar de que Rusia esté aislada, es Occidente el que está cada vez más aislado. Nada está funcionando y, para colmo, Europa ha proporcionado a los rusos los medios y el motivo para destruir la economía europea cerrando parcialmente su industria.* Sin los recursos rusos, no hay industria europea, y sin industria, no hay impuestos para pagar las prestaciones por desempleo, las pensiones, todos los refugiados y casi todo lo demás que mantiene unidas a las sociedades europeas. Los rusos ahora tienen la capacidad de diseñar una caída descontrolada en Europa, que no es lo que planeó Davos. Un choque descontrolado podría hacer rodar las cabezas de Davos, literalmente, y eso está causando miedo pánico en los círculos de élite. La única solución para ellos es seguir adelante con la Tercera Guerra Mundial y esperar lo mejor.

*Qué hacer*

El Gran Reinicio de la economía mundial es la causa directa de la Tercera Guerra Mundial, suponiendo que eso sea lo que está sucediendo. ¿Qué se puede hacer al respecto? Desde el interior de Occidente, poco se puede hacer. *La única forma es eliminar de alguna manera a Davos de la ecuación, pero es muy probable que eso no suceda por dos razones: la primera es que los grandes reiniciadores de Davos están demasiado entrelazados con la economía y la política occidentales. Davos es como un pulpo con sus brazos y ventosas dentro de los círculos de élite, los medios y el gobierno de todos los países. Están demasiado arraigados para ser eliminados fácilmente. La segunda razón es que la población occidental tiene el cerebro demasiado lavado, es ignorante. El nivel de su lavado de cerebro es tal que una gran parte de ellos realmente quiere volverse pobre, aunque usan la palabra ‘verde’ para ‘pobre’ porque suena mejor*. Sin embargo, hay algunos indicios de que puede haber divisiones dentro de las élites occidentales. Algunos de ellos, particularmente dentro de los EE. UU., pueden resistirse al Gran Reinicio diseñado principalmente por Europa, pero aún está por verse si esta oposición es real o efectiva.

Sin embargo, fuera de Occidente, hay ciertas medidas que se pueden tomar y se deben tomar. Algunas de esas medidas son drásticas y algunas de ellas se están tomando mientras hablamos. Entre las medidas se encuentran las siguientes:

Los Independientes, liderados por Rusia, China e India, deben crear un bloque para aislarse del Occidente radiactivo. Este aislamiento no sólo debe ser económico, sino también político y social. Sus sistemas económicos deben divorciarse de Occidente y hacerse autónomos. Sus culturas e historia deben ser defendidas contra las influencias occidentales y el revisionismo. Este proceso parece estar en marcha.
Los Independientes deben prohibir de inmediato todas las instituciones y ONG patrocinadas por Occidente en sus países, independientemente de si están patrocinadas por estados o individuos occidentales. Además, deben prohibir todos los medios que reciben patrocinio occidental y despojar a todas las escuelas y universidades del patrocinio y la influencia occidentales.
Deben dejar todas las instituciones internacionales que sea posible, incluyendo las Naciones Unidas porque todos los organismos internacionales están controlados por Occidente. Luego deben reemplazarlos con nuevas instituciones dentro de su bloque.
*Deben, en algún momento, declarar non gratos el dólar y el euro. Eso significa que deberían declarar el incumplimiento de pago de todas las deudas denominadas en estas monedas, pero no de otras deudas. Lo más probable es que esto ocurra en una etapa posterior, pero es inevitable.*

Esto creará una situación en la que Occidente descenderá a la oscuridad sin arrastrar a otros con él, si logramos escapar del fuego nuclear.(3)

XXXXXXXX

aunque al forista se le olvido la fuente





__





La tercera guerra mundial ha sido organizada en Davos


Subyugar a Rusia y China es un problema existencial porque cuando se aplique la “destrucción creativa” en la economía occidental, todo lo demás también debe caer




www.lahaine.org


----------



## UsufructO (14 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo dudo, así que no te preocupes, dicen que el DeepL va mejor, pero no lo se.
> 
> 
> https://www.deepl.com/es/translator
> ...



Ja t'ho arreglo jo...

Per cert si et dic Salicru et sona de algo....?


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro, claro, Amnistia Internacional, que vive en gran parte de donaciones de Occidente, va a publicar esto para tirarse piedras sobre su tejado. Pero si hasta el mercenario Español que ha salido estos días en los medios reconoció que cuando recibió el ataque que lo envió al hospital estaban metidos y atacando a los Rusos desde un colegio (Y a este hablan de darle una medalla por el propio Zelenski....pero también miente para ti, por supuesto) Pero todos mienten....claro que si. Y Amnistía Internacional mienten porque se deberían haber ocupado de esto desde 2014......cuando ellos de lo que hablan no es de los ataques de años anteriores por los nazis, si no de ataques del ejército de Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra hace unos meses.....pero en 2014 tuvieron que adivinarlo ¿no? Si cuando quereis justificar lo injustificable para criticar toda aquella fuente que no diga que Zelenski es un héroe por tener a nazis a los que lleva al parlamento, por enviar a civiles obligados a morir hasta el último hombre, por atacar desde colegios y hospitales o zonas residenciales sin dar órden para que se retiren los civiles y que así los Rusos se lo piensen más al atacar por no matar a civiles. Y si se demuestra lo contrario.....es que todos mienten, incluso cuando quien lo publica, como en este caso Amnistia Internacional, solo tiene que perder por publicarlo, como ya les está pasando. No te preocupes, que Amnistía Internacional ahora que le han dado palos por todos lados (con amenazas del propio Zelenski sobre que habría que plantearse la existencia de Amnistia Internacional....básicamente exigiendo su cierre en todos los paises en que están) y ya le ven las orejas al lobo por atreverse a destapar lo que sucede, ya no volverá a atreverse a publicar artículos que no sean los ordenados y en breve pasará a parecerte una fuente "fiable"
> 
> Se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que SI usan colegios y hospitales para atacar desde ellos, pese a que aseguraron que todo eran mentiras Rusas y que ni guardaban armamento ni atacaban desde estos centros y que los Rusos los atacaban porque querían matar niños y civiles (aunque ya no haya niños en los colegios, pero era el mantra que repetían para demonizarlos). A estas alturas negarlo cuando hay diversas fuentes, incluso Ucranianas como el soldado Español que luchaba con ellos....es querer tapar la realidad como sea incluso sabiendo que incuestionablemente cierta.



Creo que mal interpretas las palabras de la compañera @Praktica . Yo entiendo que lo que intenta decir, es que hay gato encerrado. Ella normalmente publica noticias pro-rusas. Se le podría (si fuese el caso) acusar de parcial, pero del lado de los rusos.

Y la verdad es que a mi también me escama que ahora, precisamente ahora, AI destape eso. Es bien raro. Y con esto no digo que no sea verdad, ni ella. Solo que es raro siendo un altavoz del poder anglosajón.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Qué va a pasar*
> .....
> 
> *En el primer escenario, la mayoría de los países de Occidente, y todo y todos dentro de ellos, se declaran en bancarrota y borran la deuda por dictado, lo que los estados soberanos pueden hacer. Esto también borrará la riqueza y el poder político de nuestros dueños.
> ...



Ten por seguro que el primer escenario no se producirá nunca a no ser que en todos los paises afectados se rebelen por la fuerza contra esta gentuza, empezando por los gobiernos traidores a sueldo de estos. Del segundo lo veo mas probable por instinto de supervivencia depredadora y psicópata de esa panda de libeggales y capitalistas sin bandera.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Durante varias semanas, se produjeron aquí encarnizados combates que provocaron grandes pérdidas y la retirada de los combatientes de las AFU. El control de este asentamiento permitió a las fuerzas aliadas llegar a Zaitsevo y en el futuro permitirá asaltar las fortificaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las afueras del sur de Artemivsk.

La información sobre el avance hacia Zaitseve está confirmada por el Instituto de Estudios de Guerra de EEUU. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se están retirando apresuradamente hacia Artemivsk y, sorprendentemente, algunas de ellas se están retirando directamente hacia Kostyantynivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que mal interpretas las palabras de la compañera @Praktica . Yo entiendo que lo que intenta decir, es que hay gato encerrado. Ella normalmente publica noticias pro-rusas. Se le podría (si fuese el caso) acusar de parcial, pero del lado de los rusos.
> 
> Y la verdad es que a mi también me escama que ahora, precisamente ahora, AI destape eso. Es bien raro. Y con esto no digo que no sea, verdad, ni ella. Solo que es raro siendo un altavoz del poder anglosajón.



exacto, gracias forista

esta ajquerosa doble moralina es muy oenejetarra. gato encerrado, rarro rraro raro










Russia: Authorities block Amnesty International’s Russian-language website


Responding to the Russian authorities’ decision to block access to Amnesty International’s Russian-language website as part of the Kremlin’s assault on freedom of expression following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, Marie Struthers, Amnesty International’s Eastern Europe and Central Asia Director...




translated.turbopages.org





lo siente vuelvo con yandex

* 11 De Marzo De 2022 * *Rusia: las Autoridades de bloque de Amnistía Internacional en lengua rusa sitio web*

Respondiendo a las autoridades rusas la decisión de bloquear el acceso a Amnistía Internacional en lengua rusa sitio web como parte de la del Kremlin ataque a la libertad de expresión tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania, Marie Struthers, de Amnistía Internacional, Europa Oriental y Asia Central, el Director, dijo:


*"La gente en Rusia tiene el derecho a buscar, recibir y difundir informaciones e ideas de todo tipo y de todas las fuentes disponibles. Mediante el bloqueo de Amnistía del sitio en idioma ruso, junto con los de muchas otras organizaciones de derechos humanos, medios de comunicación independientes y plataformas de medios sociales, el Kremlin está demostrando que no soportan la verdad sobre el horror de Rusia ha desatado en Ucrania.*

tipico gato por liebre o donde digo digo dije diego.

y lo dejo. al pan pan al vino con gaseosa....


----------



## Eslacaña (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No acabo de entender por qué no hay colas para entrar en Rusia...



Todo se andará. Dale tiempo.
Como sigamos los europeos en el camino que vamos, depresión, paro, inflación y crisis los que vienen al supuesto paraíso a lo mejor cambian de dirección. 
Lo que pasa que con Rusia tienen un problema, que a diferencia de los europeos y su buenismo, allí no se andan con hostias, y si ven problemas los ponen de vuelta a su país. Como hacen los árabes.
Pero aquí no, aquí el susodicho papeles para todos.


----------



## Clavisto (14 Ago 2022)

A fin de cuentas no somos tan diferentes. Ellos son gente del rock, al igual que yo. Sí, nos separan unos cuantos libros leídos, algunas otras músicas, el ajedrez por el fútbol y poco más. Y los libros no son más que novelas casi en su totalidad. Nunca he tenido interés por nada práctico; todo han sido cuentos y más cuentos; y cuando intenté leer algo diferente, de provecho, o al menos de conocimiento real, ya no tenía capacidad para comprenderlo. Todo ha sido pasar de un cuento a otro. ¿Y la música? Bueno, sí, con los años he oído mucha música aparte del rock, muchísima, ¿pero y qué? ¿eso te da algún carnet de algo? Y después de todo hace tiempo que sólo escucho rock en las escasas ocasiones en las que me apetece oír algo de música fuera del trabajo. Rock de mi juventud, rock para tararearlo. Y con el ajedrez me está pasando lo mismo que pasó con el fútbol.

Estaba a punto de abrir el bar, extendiendo los toldos, cuando dos gitanitos sin dormir llegaron a la puerta. Uno de ellos iba engalanado todo él con el color de la piel de un tigre al modo de esos negratas del Bronx que se veían en aquellas películas. Dieron los buenos días y devolví el saludo para acto seguido informarles de que el bar todavía no estaba abierto.

- ¿Y cuando abres, jefe?
- Media hora.
- Esperamos.

El chaval-tigre no había levantado la cabeza del móvil. Era un vídeo, un short de una gitana gritando en bucle una y otra vez mientras yo sombreaba la fachada del bar, lupeada por el sol naciente. Lo de ayer fue un sueño. Hoy ya empezaba a picar, aunque lo peor ya ha pasado para no volver. Espero. Entré, cerré las puertas, cogí la llave y la eché. 

Puente. Poca gente en el pueblo. Salen disparados en cuanto pueden para volver cuando no les queda más remedio. Son como escopetas de tapones de corcho atados a un hilo. Viajes de ida y vuelta. Viajar sabiendo la fecha de tu regreso no es viajar. 

Mediodía y todo anda baja el mismo signo de ayer. Un día, es sólo un día más, pero eso basta para la estampida general. ¿Qué sacas en un día? ¿Puedes recordar lo que hiciste el quince de mayo de 1987? Apenas puedo recordar los nombres de los años transcurridos desde el inicio del nuevo milenio. 

El primero de mis colegas llega al bar a eso de la una. Siempre es el primero de los dos en llegar. Es unos años mayor que yo; anda por la cincuentena ya mediada; ahora está de agricultor. Le pongo su cerveza y nos saludamos sin él quitarse los auriculares. No importa. Lo conozco desde hace mucho tiempo y yo hago lo mismo cuando estoy fuera del bar. No es una falta de respeto. Él me oye y yo le oigo mientras escucha AC/DC, "mejor con Bon Scott" Concuerdo.

Al rato entra su amigo, el basurero, le da una colleja y ya empieza la conversación que no parará hasta mi marcha.

Son las tres y pico de la tarde, todo está recogido, y pienso si no sería mejor echarme una cerveza que le haga frente al malestar que siento por mi cuerpo. Cambio la música en Soptyfi y meto una emisora de Rock.

Hablamos de los viejos tiempos, de los colegas caídos por los excesos, de los tíos del viejo pueblo, duros como pedernales hasta el final.

Y a la segunda estamos haciéndonos unos selfies con unos sombreros de paja que había por allí de la noche anterior. Sólo había dos.


- ¡Ponéoslos vosotros! -dije- Yo me suelto la coleta y ya está. Con la melena al aire. Del Rock. Siempre del Rock. ¡Pero ahora te doy mi número y me la envías, cabronazo!


Muy guapo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ago 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> Himars



¡Pintan muy bonitos los fuegos artificiales sobre el puente!

Ahora toca superarlos con la central nuclear a ver si nos vamos todos a tomar pol culo


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Espero que los rusos no lo fíen a eso y cometan el error de sobrevalorar la calidad de la democracia occidental.
> 
> No caerán gobiernos por mucho que las condiciones de vida de los europeos empeoren, si los que mandan no quieren dejarlos caer. La democracia occidental no es más que un paripé.



Claro. Pero la idea es que hagamos una revolución y nos saquemos a estos sátrapas de encima de una vez. Eso o la ruina total.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Ago 2022)

resumen de la guerra ukrania


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ago 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Ja t'ho arreglo jo...
> 
> Per cert si et dic Salicru et sona de algo....?



Mercès per la rectificació, català natiu pero educació sols en castellà.

Salicru, Sal i cru ? No en sona.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

El distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk fue atacado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Uno de los proyectiles impactó en la ventana de un edificio de varias plantas. Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡Pintan muy bonitos los fuegos artificiales sobre el puente!
> 
> Ahora toca superarlos con la central nuclear a ver si nos vamos todos a tomar pol culo



Mejor a tomar por el chichi no???


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> de otro hilo cohonudo....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde dice "Gran Reinicio diseñado principalmente por Europa" debería decir "Gran Reinicio diseñado principalmente *para* Europa".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No acabo de entender por qué no hay colas para entrar en Rusia...



Ponte a la cola, pero necesitas puesto de trabajo…
presentar una *invitación de la institución o la empresa rusa* emitida por las oficinas del Servicio Federal de Migración de la Federación de Rusia.




__





Visados de trabajo - Central de Visados Rusos


Deben solicitar visado de trabajo a Rusia las personas que pretendan trabajar en instituciones o empresas ubicadas dentro de la Federación de Rusia. Es necesario presentar una invitación de la institución o la empresa rusa emitida por las oficinas del Servicio Federal de Migración de la...



centraldevisadosrusos.com









__





Anexo:Países por población inmigrante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es malo pero para algunas traducciones del ruso es necesario. En esos casos DeepL es peor.



Solo he usado Deepl un par de veces para traducir del ruso e iba bien ¿puede darme un enlace de ejemplo que a usted le fue mal? no es que dude de su palabra, solo quiero verlo por mi mismo.

El problema de Deepl es que no acepta traducir desde direcciones. Imagino que si se usa la versión de pago, sí.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Putin está pensando en la futura ocupación. Con la forma que ha tenido el ejercito Ruso de comportarse, puede justificar tranquilamente que ha sido una liberación del ocupante NAZI-Yankee. Que Kiev ha sido Rusia desde siempre y que ya vuelven a formar parte de la Madre Patria. Mientras Rusia ha tratado de afectar lo mínimo posible a la población, USA ha bombardeado centrales nucleares y edificios civiles en toda Ucrania.
> 
> Putin es KGB. KGB es control mental de la población, control social. Los Rusos han tomado buena nota de las consecuencias militares de las operaciones Americanas en Irak, Afganistán o Siria. Están innovando a nivel militar pensando más allá de la propia campaña militar, están preparando AHORA la futura ocupación de toda Ucrania.
> 
> ...



De toda Ucrania lo dudo. De la histórica que sí es rusa, sí. En lo demás y a grandes rasgos estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## El_Suave (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> de otro hilo cohonudo....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autocito. Quieren venir aquí para intentar aprender ellos también a falsificar dinero con el que apropiarse de riqueza real de forma tan hábil.



El_Suave dijo:


> Los africanos quieren venir aquí porque es donde se reparte el botín que se roba en su tierra.
> 
> En Rusia no se reparte ningún botín robado, por tanto nadie va allí a pillar cacho en el reparto.


----------



## silenus (14 Ago 2022)

Rusia acusa a la ONU de bloquear la misión de su agencia nuclear en la central de Zaporiyia


La Organización Internacional de Energía Atómica ha pedido a ambos países entrar en la planta para evaluarla




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Los rusos se pusieron muy serios con este tema, a ver que pasa . 

Polonia ha anunciado que dejará de emitir visas a ciudadanos rusos. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia también anunció que se unirá a Finlandia, Estonia, Letonia y Dinamarca en el esfuerzo por prohibir en toda la UE la emisión de visas de turista para los rusos.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

ukra con payaso al frente es juguete asesino instrumentalizado por anglia y la otan: ukra como tal es res de res, q hay mucha salseta catalana hoy sin acritud.
en humilde entender, hasta el dniéper y por la costa hasta moldavia.
lo justo para que los polkis se vengan arriba y se coman algo. pero los misiles, más lejos de moscú. en berlin esta el meollo: saber salir de la mierda, cosa q dudo dado que son muy modoisitos y verderoles a lo greta.. pero vendra el frio y vW parará porque en 20-30 no tendras coiche y seras gilipuertas-feliz.
primer y lento pero inexorable aviso, en avance. lo ultimo que quieren usa y uk es que eurasi< llegue desde berlin a cádiz. y podrían: nos iría mejor.

el 15 de diciembre de 2021, kremlin emitió un ultimátum a la OTAN. lo va cumpliendo. no prisa, no pausa. No gas, mucho poblemo.


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

El nuevo sistema ruso de misiles antiaéreos de medio alcance S-350 Vityaz ha sido "visto" en la zona de defensa aérea.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Artemivsk (Bakhmut): los nazis vuelan un puente en las afueras del noreste de la ciudad

Los nazis siguen destruyendo puentes y otras infraestructuras civiles. Esta vez, un puente ferroviario fue golpeado.

No tenía ninguna importancia estratégica...

La foto muestra el puente antes de ser volado y después.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Nueva pérdida de la fuerza aérea de Ucrania

Se ha anunciado otra pérdida de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. El capitán Anton Listopad ha sido eliminado. Anteriormente había sido condecorado por el líder del régimen de Kiev, Zelensky.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

Se ha informado de una llegada a la sede de Wagner PMC en Popasna. Hay varias bajas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> de otro hilo cohonudo....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno... eso es una sinopsis de lo que, mas o menos, la mayoría de floreros del lugar
tiene en mente sobre el curso de los acontecimientos que pululan delante nuestro.
Correcto.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Ago 2022)

El nazi ucraniano Korchinsky propuso atacar la central nuclear de Zaporozhye: 
_
“Sí, es un riesgo. Muchas personas sufrirán, pero aún más personas sufrirán si las administraciones rusas y las instalaciones nucleares no son atacadas ahora. Hay que golpear, no hay otra manera"._


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El distrito de Kuibyshev de Donetsk fue atacado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.
> 
> Uno de los proyectiles impactó en la ventana de un edificio de varias plantas. Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas.
> 
> ...



Los civiles muertos sólo importan si son muertos por mano rusa, si no se llaman daños colaterales y no pasa nada.


----------



## Praktica (14 Ago 2022)

*El pueblo de Vershina en las afueras de Artyomovsk quedó bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.*
Hoy, 19: 09


https://es.topwar.ru/200291-poselok-vershina-na-podstupah-k-artemovsku-pereshel-pod-kontrol-sojuznyh-sil.html



Buenas noticias vienen de la dirección de Artyomovsk, donde las fuerzas aliadas tomaron el control del pueblo de Vershina y llegaron a las afueras de Zaitsevo. Esto es informado por varios recursos de Internet rusos con referencia a mensajes de primera línea.

Como se informó, en el pueblo de Vershina, las batallas fueron libradas por unidades de "músicos" del Wagner PMC. Los grupos de asalto entraron en el pueblo a fines de julio, durante todo este tiempo se libraron feroces batallas, y ahora el pueblo quedó completamente bajo el control de los "músicos". Ahora, los grupos de asalto de la "orquesta" han llegado a las afueras de Zaitsevo, donde se encuentra una poderosa área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que cubre Artemovsk (Bakhmut) desde el sur.

Las subdivisiones de "PMC Wagner" establecieron el control sobre el pueblo de Vershina al sur de Artemovsk (Bakhmut). Los combates en esta zona continuaron durante varias semanas y terminaron con la toma del pueblo (...) El acceso a la ciudad desde el sur facilitará mucho el asalto a la ciudad
- Dijo en un comunicado.

Cabe señalar que la información no es oficial, ni en Lugansk ni en Donetsk se ha confirmado aún. Además, la captura de la Cumbre ya ha sido reportada varias veces.

Mientras tanto, e*n Kyiv decidieron declarar que la información sobre la captura completa de Pesok "no se corresponde con la realidad".* Esta declaración fue hecha por el asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelensky, Arestovich, quien dijo que el pueblo todavía está "bajo el control del ejército ucraniano". Sin embargo, el departamento militar ruso refutó la mentira del "portavoz de Kyiv", diciendo que l*as unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania huyeron tanto de Pesok que dejaron allí no solo armas y documentos, sino también a sus heridos graves, a quienes los combatientes de la RPD brindaron asistencia médica. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también se encontraban en sus antiguas posiciones para rematar a los heridos.*

La captura de Pesok permitirá desarrollar una ofensiva hacia el norte en dirección al pueblo de Vodyanoye para llegar a Avdiivka desde el oeste. También es posible moverse hacia el noroeste hacia Pervomaisky y Karlovka.
- Declarado en el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

*Michael Hudson: el fin de la civilización occidental* 







_*El Occidente moderno es la ciudadela de la economía usurera, un modelo que los representantes de esta civilización transmiten de generación en generación. Pero, ¿están todas las demás naciones obligadas a seguir ciegamente sus preceptos? [Katehon]*_


*Por qué Occidente carece de resiliencia y quién ocupará su lugar*

El mayor reto al que se enfrentan las sociedades ha sido siempre cómo llevar a cabo el comercio y el crédito sin dejar que los comerciantes y los acreedores ganen dinero explotando a sus clientes y deudores. Toda la antigüedad reconoció que el afán de adquirir dinero es adictivo y, de hecho, tiende a ser explotador y, por tanto, socialmente perjudicial. Los valores morales de la mayoría de las sociedades se oponían al egoísmo, sobre todo en forma de avaricia y adicción a la riqueza, que los griegos llamaban philarguria: amor al dinero, manía por la plata. Los individuos y las familias que se entregaban al consumo conspicuo solían ser condenados al ostracismo, porque se reconocía que la riqueza se obtenía a menudo a costa de los demás, especialmente de los débiles.

El concepto griego de desmesura (hybris) implicaba un comportamiento egoísta que perjudicaba a los demás. La avaricia y la codicia debían ser castigadas por la diosa de la justicia Némesis, que tenía muchos antecedentes en el Cercano Oriente, como Nanshe de Lagash en Sumeria, protegiendo al débil contra el poderoso, al deudor contra el acreedor.

Esa protección es la que se esperaba que ofrecieran los gobernantes al servir a los dioses, por lo que estaban imbuidos de suficiente poder para proteger a la población de ser reducida a la dependencia de la deuda y al clientelismo. Los caciques, los reyes y los templos se encargaban de asignar créditos y tierras de cultivo para que los pequeños propietarios pudieran servir en el ejército y proporcionar mano de obra servil (corvée). Los gobernantes que se comportaban de forma egoísta podían ser destituidos, o sus súbditos podían huir, o apoyar a líderes rebeldes o a atacantes extranjeros que prometían cancelar las deudas y redistribuir la tierra de forma más equitativa.

La función más básica de la realeza del Cercano Oriente era proclamar el "orden económico", el misharum y el andurarum, la cancelación de las deudas, que tiene su eco en el Año Jubilar del judaísmo. No había "democracia" en el sentido de que los ciudadanos eligieran a sus líderes y administradores, pero la "realeza divina" estaba obligada a lograr el objetivo económico implícito de la democracia: "Proteger a los débiles de los poderosos".

El poder real estaba respaldado por templos y sistemas éticos o religiosos. Las principales religiones que surgieron a mediados del primer milenio a.C. (antes de Cristo), las de Buda, Lao-Tse y Zoroastro, sostenían que los impulsos personales debían estar subordinados a la promoción del bienestar general y la ayuda mutua.

Lo que no parecía probable hace 2 mil 500 años era que una aristocracia de señores de la guerra conquistara el mundo occidental. Al crear lo que se convirtió en el Imperio Romano, una oligarquía se hizo con el control de la tierra y, en su momento, del sistema político. Abolió la autoridad real o cívica, trasladó la carga fiscal a las clases bajas y endeudó a la población y a la industria.

Esto se hizo con un criterio puramente oportunista. No hubo ningún intento de defenderlo ideológicamente. No hubo ningún atisbo de un Milton Friedman arcaico que surgiera para popularizar un nuevo orden moral radical que celebrara la avaricia afirmando que la codicia es lo que hace avanzar a las economías, sin retroceso, convenciendo a la sociedad de que dejara la distribución de la tierra y el dinero al "mercado" controlado por las corporaciones privadas y los prestamistas en lugar de la regulación comunalista por parte de los gobernantes de los palacios y los templos, o por extensión, el socialismo actual. Los palacios, los templos y los gobiernos cívicos eran acreedores. No se veían obligados a pedir préstamos para funcionar, por lo que no estaban sometidos a las exigencias políticas de una clase acreedora privada.

Pero endeudar a la población, a la industria e incluso a los gobiernos, con una élite oligárquica es precisamente lo que ha ocurrido en Occidente, que ahora intenta imponer la variante moderna de este régimen económico basado en la deuda -el capitalismo financiero neoliberal centrado en Estados Unidos- a todo el mundo. En eso consiste la Nueva Guerra Fría actual.

.....

El fin de la civilización occidental (I)




__





El fin de la civilización occidental (y II)


Esta es la continuación de la conferencia dada por el economista estadounidense Michael Hudson en la Universidad Global de China, del 11 de julio de 2022. La primera parte puede leerse en este link. En la entrega anterior, Hudson explica las raíces históricas del actual mecanismo de acumulación...




misionverdad.com





es un tocho pero muy ameno, vale la pena dedicarle una hora


----------



## Harman (14 Ago 2022)

En Sebastopol, el nivel "Amarillo" de mayor peligro terrorista se ha prolongado hasta finales de agosto. Se introdujo a finales de julio tras un atentado terrorista cerca del cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro en el que cayó un pequeño dron que transportaba un artefacto explosivo improvisado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los Oscuros se apoyan en toda clase de movimientos siempre y cuando vaya en sintonía con sus intereses; progres y wokes en Occidente, ultraderecha en Ucrania, rebanacuellos en el mundo musulmán... No tienen más ideología que el poder, así que les importa entre poco y nada el pelaje de sus criaturas.



Mientras debiliten a sus 'aliados/enemigos/socios' es suficiente.


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Ago 2022)

Se ha reducido drásticamente el suministro de armas occidentales para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Parece que los arsenales de la OTAN se están vaciando.

Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el columnista de Forbes ucraniano, Vladimir Datsenko.

Según su información:

Los suministros de artillería fueron los que más cayeron: de 90 unidades M777 en abril a cero en julio.

El suministro de equipos ha disminuido significativamente, de más de 200 unidades por mes a cero en junio y julio.

Los suministros de helicópteros y sistemas de misiles de largo alcance han disminuido.

Desde mediados de junio, los ejércitos de EE. UU. y la UE se han quejado de una caída en su propia capacidad de defensa debido a la asistencia a Kiev.
La causa de la disminución de los suministros parece simple: los arsenales se están vaciando.


----------



## NPI (14 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Xavier Colás, el periodista de El Mundo que escribe sobre Rusia y Ucrania...desde su apartamento en la calle Raynouard, en París, hoy suelta una perla magnífica:
> 
> _"Moscú debe decidir entre parapetarse en centrales nucleares *o asegurar conquistas que nunca parecerán suficientes*. Putin se encomienda al arma más antigua: el tiempo"_
> 
> ...



En París hay mucho ser de luz, espero que le hagan una visita de cortesía y le expliquen como comportarse de manera adecuada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

para conquistar Ucrania, Putin solo necesitaba hacer una PSYOP como la de Carrero Blanco para aterrorizar a todo el establishment franquista y saliesen escopetados. 





__





Carrero Blanco iba a misa sin escolta todos los días. La tremenda bomba fue una psycho para aterrorizar a todos los españoles e imponer el socialismo


El Proyecto Islero no puede desvincularse de la mentalidad profundamente nacionalista del régimen franquista, que era a la vez poco atlantista y americanista aunque, para sobrevivir, se hubiera visto obligado a pactar con Estados Unidos en 1953. El objetivo era dotar a España de una política...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Todo se andará. Dale tiempo.
> Como sigamos los europeos en el camino que vamos, depresión, paro, inflación y crisis los que vienen al supuesto paraíso a lo mejor cambian de dirección.
> Lo que pasa que con Rusia tienen un problema, que a diferencia de los europeos y su buenismo, allí no se andan con hostias, y si ven problemas los ponen de vuelta a su país. Como hacen los árabes.
> Pero aquí no, aquí el susodicho papeles para todos.



No se trata de "buenismo" o no, sino de la posibilidad de una vida mejor para cualquiera.
Si tu te lo curras y quieres tener oportunidades de mejorar tu vida, miras hacia donde puedes conseguirlo, bien, pues eso no se percibe tanto en Rusia, ni para gente de fuera, ni para los de dentro...
Eso es un ejemplo? pues vaya.....


----------



## rudeboy (14 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *El pueblo de Vershina en las afueras de Artyomovsk quedó bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.*
> Hoy, 19: 09
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien se ha molestado en ampliar el mapa sobre Vershina?
Es que cuesta encontrar las 8 putas casas de esa aldea, después de 3 semanas han conquistado una calle con 8 casas para llegar a las afueras de zaitsevo ,otro pueblucho este si reconocible en el mapa, pero si para Vershina han necesitado casi un mes, se toman las uvas en Zaitsevo y no han llegado al bar del pueblo


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Se ha reducido drásticamente el suministro de armas occidentales para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Parece que los arsenales de la OTAN se están vaciando.
> 
> Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el columnista de Forbes ucraniano, Vladimir Datsenko.
> ...



Se confirma algo dicho acá hace 2 meses atrás


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ago 2022)

No me parece divertido ver cómo una persona pierde una pierna y es taladrada por metralla, sea rusa o ucraniana, pero lo dejo por aquí.

(El vídeo en sí no es rekt, es visible, nota para los aprensivos)




Quitando que a la mayoría de la gente en occidente, siendo francos, les suda los cojones lo que pase en Ucrania, es tremendo como se sigue intentando retratar a toda persona rusa como subhumanos. 
Incluso si asumimos todo esto como una invasión rusa sobre Ucrania por motivos débiles o inexistentes, al compararlo con la invasión de Irak por la Coalición occidental, con motivos primero débiles, y más tarde inexistentes, no se vio semejante cizaña, ya no solo con las tropas invasoras, sino con todo ciudadano ruso, que se insiste en que no merecen menos que la muerte cruel. 

Las aguas se calmarán algún día, pero toda la mierda que vemos y leemos seguirá ahí durante décadas.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> O dicho de otra manera, que las personas que hicieron el informe en Amnistía Internacional no van a volver a trabajar en su puta vida....hablando mal. También se van a asegurar de que nadie pueda volver a publicar nada hasta que no se le de el visto bueno por parte de los que han dado órden de que siempre se acuse a los Rusos y se ponga de héroe a Zelenski y todas las actuaciones de sus hombres, incluso de los nazis que tiene en el ejército. O algo peor, que se los acuse de espias como está de moda últimamente con todo aquel que se salga del guión pactado.
> 
> *El informe de Amnistía Internacional sobre Ucrania será revisado por expertos independientes*
> El informe de la organización internacional de derechos humanos *Amnistía Internacional* de que las Fuerzas Armadas de *Ucrania* (AFU) despliegan personal militar y equipo militar en áreas residenciales será verificado por expertos independientes, según informa _Deutsche Welle_.
> Según la publicación, el proceso correspondiente se encuentra actualmente "iniciado a nivel internacional". *Amnistía Internacional* cree que los expertos* deben revisar los procesos y decisiones que condujeron a la publicación del comunicado de prensa*, la investigación realizada, el proceso de preparación del material, el análisis legal y político del informe, *y también examinar las decisiones de poder dentro de el equipo*.



Los expertos


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Alguien se ha molestado en ampliar el mapa sobre Vershina?
> Es que cuesta encontrar las 8 putas casas de esa aldea, después de 3 semanas han conquistado una calle con 8 casas para llegar a las afueras de zaitsevo ,otro pueblucho este si reconocible en el mapa, pero si para Vershina han necesitado casi un mes, se toman las uvas en Zaitsevo y no han llegado al bar del pueblo



Entonces que, hay avances o no XD
"es solo cuestion de"
El general con 15 años de experiencia en la Legion


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Incluso si asumimos todo esto como una invasión rusa sobre Ucrania por motivos débiles o inexistentes



Si "asumimos" dice....


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El ministro de defensa ucraniano dice:
> "Pisky (1) no está bajo control ruso".
> El propio ministro anunció en la misma rueda de prensa:
> "Se está librando una batalla por Pervomaiske (2)".
> ...



El Ministro es como los OTANEROS del foro. 
FICCIÓN(no tienes el 1 pero disputas el 2) = REALIDAD(has conquistado el 1 y está en disputa el 2)


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco... Todo se va agotando:

 La propaganda de guerra sobre Ucrania empieza a agotarse - Revista Covert Action

* > En contra de los mejores esfuerzos de aquellos que han financiado, moldeado y justificado 
esta guerra por delegación, la verdad tiene la costumbre de resurgir. Será imposible "gestionar" 
la marea de realidad que se avecina y que brotará de Ucrania mientras las potencias occidentales
se centran en sus problemas autoinfligidos este invierno, el propio Zelensky puede convertirse 
en el chivo expiatorio de la fallida escapada de la OTAN en Ucrania. <*


----------



## delhierro (14 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Se ha reducido drásticamente el suministro de armas occidentales para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Parece que los arsenales de la OTAN se están vaciando.
> 
> Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el columnista de Forbes ucraniano, Vladimir Datsenko.
> ...



El material sovietico, facilmente asimilable por los reservistas ucranianos se esta acabando. Muchos de los paises del este llevan vendiendolo desde los 90 para guerras varias, de forma directa o bajo cuerda. Otra parte esta destruida por el mal almacenamiento y naturalmente no han fabricado más. En aviones y helicopteros han tocado el fondo del cubo.

Otra cosa son las armas occidentales, que si se siguen fabricando fundamentalmente en los EEUU. Pero son caras, su munición no es compatible ( hay que moverla desde los EEUU ) , y ademas formar a las tropas. Vamos que es varias veces más caro, de logistica muy complicada y corren el riesgo de un uso pesimo.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Si alguien creyó la mentira del hijoPutin de que Rusia no planeaba ocupar ninguno de los territorios ucranianos, escuche a un funcionario del gobierno en la televisión estatal admitir lo contrario. 

Hablando de los vastos recursos minerales y energéticos de Ucrania que Rusia quiere embolsar, la presentadora de televisión estatal dice que está llena de orgullo.


----------



## delhierro (14 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Son blindados antiguerrilla, con esa altura y en un frente convencional con tanques y misiles AT a patadas no me gustaria ir dentro.

¿ restos de la huida de Afganistan ? Tienen camuflaje de desierto, al menos la mayoría.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania logra** agotar** el potencial de combate de las fuerzas rusas.*


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Todo ba vien...

* El Reino Unido está realmente roto y no podemos permitirnos arreglarlo - Telegraph*


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ago 2022)

NO se podía saber


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

*
El belicismo moderno de EEUU asusta a Henry Kissinger - Caitlin Johnstone*


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Sede del grupo terrorista ruso Nazi Wagner destruido en Popasna. Muchos terroristas muertos. ¡Gloria a Ucrania!
Apareció un video, supuestamente de las consecuencias de una huelga en los PMC de Wagner.. Además, algunas fuentes ucranianas escriben que Prigozhin fue liquidada, mientras que fuentes rusas refutan esta información

WarMonitor3
37m
Hace apenas unos días, los propagandistas de Wagner se jactaban de un video que mostraba la ubicación de la base. ya no se jacta .


----------



## Eslacaña (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de "buenismo" o no, sino de la posibilidad de una vida mejor para cualquiera.
> Si tu te lo curras y quieres tener oportunidades de mejorar tu vida, miras hacia donde puedes conseguirlo, bien, pues eso no se percibe tanto en Rusia, ni para gente de fuera, ni para los de dentro...
> Eso es un ejemplo? pues vaya.....



Nada que objetar. España hasta los 90 era un país de emigrantes (bueno algunos aún hay), luego fue al revés.
¿Quién no te dice a tí que ocurra en un futuro lo mismo con Rusia si su situación socioeconómica mejora?
Salvo que tengas una bola de cristal que prediga el futura, esa opción es tan válida como otras.
Si has visitado alguna ciudad rusa en los últimos 5 años, verás que ya no son aquellas moles grises de la época soviética, y te puedes tomar un café o una hamburguesa como en cualquier ciudad europea, si admitimos que comer en un McDonalds, o como le llamen allí ahora es un símbolo de progreso y mejora social


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de "buenismo" o no, sino de la posibilidad de una vida mejor para cualquiera.
> Si tu te lo curras y quieres tener oportunidades de mejorar tu vida, miras hacia donde puedes conseguirlo, bien, pues eso no se percibe tanto en Rusia, ni para gente de fuera, ni para los de dentro...
> Eso es un ejemplo? pues vaya.....



¿Y acaso eso es AHORA posible en Occidente, EEUU incluidos? Ya no estamos en 1991, muchas cosas han cambiado. Y en Rusia, ni te cuento.


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Nada que objetar. España hasta los 90 era un país de emigrantes (bueno algunos aún hay), luego fue al revés.
> ¿Quién no te dice a tí que ocurra en un futuro lo mismo con Rusia si su situación socioeconómica mejora?
> Salvo que tengas una bola de cristal que prediga el futura, esa opción es tan válida como otras.
> Si has visitado alguna ciudad rusa en los últimos 5 años, verás que ya no son aquellas moles grises de la época soviética, y te puedes tomar un café o una hamburguesa como en cualquier ciudad europea, si admitimos que comer en un McDonalds, o como le llamen allí ahora es un símbolo de progreso y mejora social



En Rusia vienen muchos inmigrantes, pero no se les suele permitir quedarse a no ser que sean de etnia rusa, obviamente no es una regla estricta, pero se hace una distincion bastante clara entre inmigrantes temporales e inmigrantes, por ejemplo cuando colapso la URSS Kazajistan era 40% ruso etnico, ahora solo un 15% asi que varios millones han ido a rusia.


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y acaso eso es AHORA posible en Occidente, EEUU incluidos? Ya no estamos en 1991, muchas cosas han cambiado. Y en Rusia, ni te cuento.











Picateclas: Moscu vs Madrid


Moscú, al menos el centro de Moscú, es una de las ciudades más caras de toda Europa. Ahí lo dejo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (14 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Nada que objetar. España hasta los 90 era un país de emigrantes (bueno algunos aún hay), luego fue al revés.
> ¿Quién no te dice a tí que ocurra en un futuro lo mismo con Rusia si su situación socioeconómica mejora?
> Salvo que tengas una bola de cristal que prediga el futura, esa opción es tan válida como otras.
> Si has visitado alguna ciudad rusa en los últimos 5 años, verás que ya no son aquellas moles grises de la época soviética, y te puedes tomar un café o una hamburguesa como en cualquier ciudad europea, si admitimos que comer en un McDonalds, o como le llamen allí ahora es un símbolo de progreso y mejora social



A ver ... rusia es el 2º pais del mundo con más inmigrantes después de USA. En 2019 tenía 11 millones de inmigrantes LEGALES. Ilegales ni se sabe.

Rusia - Inmigración 2019

Los moros y los negros claro que no van, les pilla en casa dios ....


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## niraj (14 Ago 2022)

Por si alguien todavía piensa que de esta vamos a salir simplemente con unas duchas frías del "esfuercito por Ucrania" de Borrell y apagando los escaparates....



Me quedo con la frase final: "mantener posiciones en el euro es mantener posiciones en una economía que está en un desorden y en un caos y al final no va a acabar bien"



Por cierto, así están en Italia. Al resto de la UE y a nosotros no nos debe ir mejor.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Rusia tiene gas pero los repuestos para poder seguir extrayéndolo los fabrícan empresas alemanas y suecas. 

Puede que en invierno ya no tengan turbinas y otros repuestos necesarios y no tengan gas para calentarse.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Nada que objetar. España hasta los 90 era un país de emigrantes (bueno algunos aún hay), luego fue al revés.
> ¿Quién no te dice a tí que ocurra en un futuro lo mismo con Rusia si su situación socioeconómica mejora?
> Salvo que tengas una bola de cristal que prediga el futura, esa opción es tan válida como otras.
> Si has visitado alguna ciudad rusa en los últimos 5 años, verás que ya no son aquellas moles grises de la época soviética, y te puedes tomar un café o una hamburguesa como en cualquier ciudad europea, si admitimos que comer en un McDonalds, o como le llamen allí ahora es un símbolo de progreso y mejora social



Si he visitado ciudades rusas, y tengo que decir que me parecen lugares fantásticos, ahora bien, lo que nos dice mucho de un país, más allá de eso es la cantidad de gente que QUIEREN moverse hacia allí, lo bueno, tiene eso, la gente a nivel global quiere ir a donde existen esas oportunidades
Rusia no es un país sencillo en ese sentido, es lógico admitirlo, y eso, también tiene un coste, para algunos será aceptable y para otros no, pero lo podemos medir.
También es importante el tipo de oportunidades, porque, si para moverse de un país, resulta que vas a recibir un 50 % de tu salario actual en tu actual país...pues es algo que ni te planteas....
No podemos saber el futuro, pero Rusia (como cualquier país) va a necesitar cerebritos, grandes mentes a nivel técnico y científico y esos, están en cualquier parte del mundo. Si no es capaz de atraerles y deja (algo que creo que se debería de hacer desde occidente) que sea este quien atraiga a esas mentes con mejores sueldos y demás, ya te digo que me parece muuuuy difícil que Rusia consiga buenos resultados económicos en lo general.
El progreso no es McDonalds, sino la posibilidad de tener McDonalds y más cadenas, más proyectos que respondan a las necesidades reales de la gente.
Para un buen crecimiento, Rusia debería adelgazar su estado, y eso, me temo que no va a pasar a corto plazo.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Las tropas rusas actualmente permanecen sin refuerzos adecuados en la margen derecha de la región ocupada de Kherson. 
Esto representa la primera etapa de la desocupación de la región*, informe el diputado del Consejo Regional de Kherson Serhii Khlan

Así, al destruir el último puente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron la última forma de despliegue del equipo de los invasores en la región de Kherson.


----------



## delhierro (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las tropas rusas actualmente permanecen sin refuerzos adecuados en la margen derecha de la región ocupada de Kherson.
> Esto representa la primera etapa de la desocupación de la región*, informe el diputado del Consejo Regional de Kherson Serhii Khlan
> 
> Así, al destruir el último puente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron la última forma de despliegue del equipo de los invasores en la región de Kherson.



Mentir, y mentir.

El puente grande no esta destruido, y la presa evidentemente tampoco. Desconozco como esta el puente de ferrocarril.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Vaya tela el tabaco..


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... rusia es el 2º pais del mundo con más inmigrantes después de USA. En 2019 tenía 11 millones de inmigrantes LEGALES. Ilegales ni se sabe.
> 
> Rusia - Inmigración 2019
> 
> Los moros y los negros claro que no van, les pilla en casa dios ....



La mayor parte de esa inmigración viene de países cercanos. Además, los trabajos que realizan suelen ser los más básicos. Es decir, no aporta demasiado a nivel general y tampoco nos habla de una tendencia
Un español cualquiera, con buena formación, seguirá prefiriendo mudarse a USA, sabe que allí tiene posibilidades de un mejor salario, que a Rusia, donde, además, le ponen muchas más trabas
Más allá de otra interpretación (que se pueden hacer muchas), Rusia no es un país "atractivo" generalmente para irse a vivir, y en eso, podemos discutir muchos temas, pero, desde luego la burocracia enorme y el hecho de que los salarios no mejoren sustancialmente a lo que tienen las personas en otros países, esa es la interpretación


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Del bombardeo a la base de los wagner.


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mentir, y mentir.
> 
> El puente grande no esta destruido, y la presa evidentemente tampoco. Desconozco como esta el puente de ferrocarril.



Cada día que pasa, el Galileo y demás refugaya sueltan paridas cada vez más gordas. Se cumple lo que dijo un forero, conforme la situación de los suyos empeora la propaganda se vuelve más disparatada.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

El alcalde de Melitopol dijo a las 15:35 que una base utilizada por el ejército ruso explotó allí.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> En Rusia vienen muchos inmigrantes, pero no se les suele permitir quedarse a no ser que sean de etnia rusa, obviamente no es una regla estricta, pero se hace una distincion bastante clara entre inmigrantes temporales e inmigrantes, por ejemplo cuando colapso la URSS Kazajistan era 40% ruso etnico, ahora solo un 15% asi que varios millones han ido a rusia.



Lo veis? esto es a lo que yo me refiero.
No entro en si es bueno o no, allá cada uno con sus pensamientos, pero es la realidad por la que a Rusia no va tanta gente. 
Una economía es próspera si deja atrás el control del estado y el nacionalismo, oye, que se pueden conseguir otras cosas, no digo que no, pero crecimiento económico exagerado....me parece difícil


----------



## crocodile (14 Ago 2022)

Anglos y demás esclavos de los yankees acuerdan proseguir indefinidamente la ayuda militar a UKRONAZISTAN.









UK and allies agree expanded International Fund for Ukraine support


Defence Secretary Ben Wallace met counterparts from Ukraine, Denmark and other key allies and partners in Copenhagen to discuss plans for long-term military support for Ukraine’s defence against Russia’s invasion




www.gov.uk


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si he visitado ciudades rusas, y tengo que decir que me parecen lugares fantásticos, ahora bien, lo que nos dice mucho de un país, más allá de eso es la cantidad de gente que QUIEREN moverse hacia allí, lo bueno, tiene eso, la gente a nivel global quiere ir a donde existen esas oportunidades
> Rusia no es un país sencillo en ese sentido, es lógico admitirlo, y eso, también tiene un coste, para algunos será aceptable y para otros no, pero lo podemos medir.
> También es importante el tipo de oportunidades, porque, si para moverse de un país, resulta que vas a recibir un 50 % de tu salario actual en tu actual país...pues es algo que ni te planteas....
> No podemos saber el futuro, pero Rusia (como cualquier país) va a necesitar cerebritos, grandes mentes a nivel técnico y científico y esos, están en cualquier parte del mundo. Si no es capaz de atraerles y deja (algo que creo que se debería de hacer desde occidente) que sea este quien atraiga a esas mentes con mejores sueldos y demás, ya te digo que me parece muuuuy difícil que Rusia consiga buenos resultados económicos en lo general.
> ...



Rusia es el país del mundo con la población mejor formada, con no escapar cabreros, cosa que esta bastante bien encaminada, sobra.

Y de adelgazar el estado no se que dices, el estado se financia en un 60% con una parte de los beneficios de Gazprom, la deuda es nula y los impuestos de paraíso fiscal, de hecho casi todos los economistas dicen lo contrario, que Rusia debería gastar más para estimular la economía...


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Buena la inteligencia rusa, la justa para no cagarse encima y no todos

Esas mismas fotos del propagandista ruso que quemó la sede de Wagner. En la placa se puede ver la dirección: Mironovskaya, 12 .


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y acaso eso es AHORA posible en Occidente, EEUU incluidos? Ya no estamos en 1991, muchas cosas han cambiado. Y en Rusia, ni te cuento.



Ahora mismo es tan posible, que podemos conseguir oportunidades estemos donde estemos físicamente. Yo, de hecho, he conseguido oportunidades muy buenas de curro a distancia, creo que estamos en un momento inmejorable para eso en todo el mundo.
Creo que la lucha por "los cerebros" se va a hacer palpable en la próxima década y si, a esos cerebros y a esas empresas se les tendrá que poner algo atractivo, porque tienen todo el mundo donde elegir....¿No queréis "un mundo multipolar"? pues lo vais a tener en ese sentido también


----------



## niraj (14 Ago 2022)

infografía sobre el alcance de los diferentes sistemas en las inmediaciones de Taiwan


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahora mismo es tan posible, que podemos conseguir oportunidades estemos donde estemos físicamente. Yo, de hecho, he conseguido oportunidades muy buenas de curro a distancia, creo que estamos en un momento inmejorable para eso en todo el mundo.
> Creo que la lucha por "los cerebros" se va a hacer palpable en la próxima década y si, a esos cerebros y a esas empresas se les tendrá que poner algo atractivo, porque tienen todo el mundo donde elegir....¿No queréis "un mundo multipolar"? pues lo vais a tener en ese sentido también



Bueno, yo también he tenido esas oportunidades. Pero no es por el sistema sino por otra cosa. El que vale, vale.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Rusia es el país del mundo con la población mejor formada, con no escapar cabreros, cosa que esta bastante bien encaminada, sobra.
> 
> Y de adelgazar el estado no se que dices, el estado se financia en un 60% con una parte de los beneficios de Gazprom, la deuda es nula y los impuestos de paraíso fiscal, de hecho casi todos los economistas dicen lo contrario, que Rusia debería gastar más para estimular la economía...



Exacto, el estado se financia con el gas, si no fuera por ello, o impuestos altos o nada...
Digo lo de adelgazar el estado, porque, si el mundo se torna hacia algo mucho más competitivo, esas personas tendrán la posibilidad de escoger entre más opciones. Además, fiarlo todo a los recursos naturales, puede seguir saliendo bien unas décadas, luego quizás no, no lo sabemos.
Si algo deberíamos de haber aprendido la humanidad, es que el crecimiento y el desarrollo solo son posibles mediante la eliminación de la coacción, mediante la libertad, no creo que haya otro camino.
Es decir, no le puedes obligar a nadie a quedarse si no quiere o a hacer algo que no quiera, simplemente
Ojo, que en España vamos por el camino equivocado, pero a 200 por hora, y esa será la razón del hostión que nos vamos a dar


----------



## kelden (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La mayor parte de esa inmigración viene de países cercanos. Además, los trabajos que realizan suelen ser los más básicos. Es decir, no aporta demasiado a nivel general y tampoco nos habla de una tendencia
> Un español cualquiera, con buena formación, seguirá prefiriendo mudarse a USA, sabe que allí tiene posibilidades de un mejor salario, que a Rusia, donde, además, le ponen muchas más trabas
> Más allá de otra interpretación (que se pueden hacer muchas), Rusia no es un país "atractivo" generalmente para irse a vivir, y en eso, podemos discutir muchos temas, pero, desde luego la burocracia enorme y el hecho de que los salarios no mejoren sustancialmente a lo que tienen las personas en otros países, esa es la interpretación




.- A Rusia no va ni cristo
.- Es el 2º pais con más inmigrantes del mundo
.- Pero ..... bla, bla, bla ...

La verdad es que no tengo ni pajolera idea porque van o dejan de ir. Y me da igual además. Me imagino que los que van, irán por lo mismo que todos los inmigrantes en el resto del mundo: porque se vive mejor que en el sitio del que vienen.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

La dirección estaba justo en la foto del 8/9 de agosto.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, yo también he tenido esas oportunidades. Pero no es por el sistema sino por otra cosa. El que vale, vale.



Valer, vale mucha gente, nadie es más "especial" o mejor que otro por encontrar buenas alternativas. Lo que es cierto es que es una tendencia, y me parece que cada vez mayor. En ese escenario, la clave de la inmigración está en las que si son mentes que aportan a un país y no tanto al que "abre una tienda de alimentación", por ejemplo


----------



## kelden (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo veis? esto es a lo que yo me refiero.
> No entro en si es bueno o no, allá cada uno con sus pensamientos, pero es la realidad por la que a *Rusia no va tanta gente.*
> Una economía es próspera si deja atrás el control del estado y el nacionalismo, oye, que se pueden conseguir otras cosas, no digo que no, pero crecimiento económico exagerado....me parece difícil



Te repito, es el 2º pais del mundo con más inmigración.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo ni pajolera idea porque van o dejan de ir. Y me da igual además.



Entonces, por qué pretendes hacer un análisis?


----------



## Peineto (14 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Alguien se ha molestado en ampliar el mapa sobre Vershina?
> Es que cuesta encontrar las 8 putas casas de esa aldea, después de 3 semanas han conquistado una calle con 8 casas para llegar a las afueras de zaitsevo ,otro pueblucho este si reconocible en el mapa, pero si para Vershina han necesitado casi un mes, se toman las uvas en Zaitsevo y no han llegado al bar del pueblo



Zona abrupta superfortificada. Coge, ve y échales una mano, te necesitan.


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No insistas Martín, que ya sabemos que los ucros ya han llegado a los Urales...


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo veis? esto es a lo que yo me refiero.
> No entro en si es bueno o no, allá cada uno con sus pensamientos, pero es la realidad por la que a Rusia no va tanta gente.
> Una economía es próspera si deja atrás el control del estado y el nacionalismo, oye, que se pueden conseguir otras cosas, no digo que no, pero crecimiento económico exagerado....me parece difícil



Control del estado de que XD


alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, el estado se financia con el gas, si no fuera por ello, o impuestos altos o nada...
> Digo lo de adelgazar el estado, porque, si el mundo se torna hacia algo mucho más competitivo, esas personas tendrán la posibilidad de escoger entre más opciones. Además, fiarlo todo a los recursos naturales, puede seguir saliendo bien unas décadas, luego quizás no, no lo sabemos.
> Si algo deberíamos de haber aprendido la humanidad, es que el crecimiento y el desarrollo solo son posibles mediante la eliminación de la coacción, mediante la libertad, no creo que haya otro camino.
> Es decir, no le puedes obligar a nadie a quedarse si no quiere o a hacer algo que no quiera, simplemente
> Ojo, que en España vamos por el camino equivocado, pero a 200 por hora, y esa será la razón del hostión que nos vamos a dar





Yo creo que nos va bien, y siendo el país más sancionado del mundo ... jeje
Imagina sin ello, aunque en general la gente STEM esta más contenta desde el 2014 que en el periodo anterior...


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Como la vida misma,.......


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

¿Cuanto valor acaba de perder el SP con eso?


----------



## kelden (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, por qué pretendes hacer un análisis?



Yo no pretendo hacer ningún análisis. Habeis dicho alguno que allí no va ni cristo, que porqué los moros vienen aquí y no allí. Yo he dicho que si va gente, que es el el 2º pais del mundo con más inmigración. Sin más.

Evidentemente el moro viene aquí porque es más fácil coger una rueda de camión y tirarse al estrecho que patearse 6.000 kms hasta moscú.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Son más retrasados de lo que pensaba


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Control del estado de que XD
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156381
> 
> Yo creo que nos va bien, y siendo el país más sancionado del mundo ... jeje
> Imagina sin ello, aunque en general la gente STEM esta más contenta desde el 2014 que en el periodo anterior...



Control estatal de la economía, a ese control me refiero.
Yo lo que digo es que no se puede obligar a otra persona a tomar una serie de decisiones, por eso, a nivel general, vale para cualquier país y situación, el hecho de que el estado sostenga la economía de manera artificial es "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana".


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Control estatal de la economía, a ese control me refiero.
> Yo lo que digo es que no se puede obligar a otra persona a tomar una serie de decisiones, por eso, a nivel general, vale para cualquier país y situación, el hecho de que el estado sostenga la economía de manera artificial es "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana".



Si, porque a los liberales occidentales les va tan bien comparado con china o Rusia...


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> infografía sobre el alcance de los diferentes sistemas en las inmediaciones de Taiwan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156370



Ese gráfico no incluye el alcance de las armas desplegadas en territorios 'aliados' de Washington. Sin ese factor da una imagen falsa. No obstante, es obvio que ese grupo de ataque basado en portaaviones no duraría nada si las cosas (Dios no lo quiera) se terminan liando.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si "asumimos" dice....



Pon el párrafo entero, hombre:

_Incluso *si asumimos todo esto como una invasión rusa sobre Ucrania por motivos débiles o inexistentes*, *al compararlo con la invasión de Irak por la Coalición occidental, con motivos primero débiles, y más tarde inexistentes*, no se vio semejante cizaña, ya no solo con las tropas invasoras, sino con todo ciudadano ruso, que se insiste en que no merecen menos que la muerte cruel._

Te recuerdo que en 2003 asumimos los motivos de nuestra invasión de Irak como fuertes y existentes. Más tarde fueron débiles, y después, inexistentes.

Dos años más tarde, Kofi Annan dijo que la invasion “violaba la Carta de la ONU”, siendo ilegal.

De este ataque, ilegal, de una coalición de países que ahora se autoproclaman adalides del derecho internacional, se derribó un gobierno legítimo y se ocupó un país, de manera violenta, con torturas y asesinatos sistémicos, durante años. Aún a día de hoy el país no levanta cabeza, como seguro sabrás, ya que tanto te afectan las guerras.

Rememora, si quieres, en la wiki:









Invasión de Irak de 2003 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Aunque entiendo que hay, para ti, dos diferencias en la gravedad de ambas cosas, una tiene que ver con la pigmentación de la piel, y la otra con la idea de que las cosas feas de “los buenos” son menos feas.

También es bueno recordar que nuestros F18 colaboraron en derrocar al gobierno libio, con razones débiles, haciendo pasar a Libia de ser un lugar con buena calidad de vida a un lugar donde se llenaban piscinas con personas africanas para su venta, arrastrando problemas y miserias hasta el día de hoy, como seguro sabrás, ya que tanto te afectan las guerras.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Menuda semanita llevan los putinianos, vuelan una base aérea orca, hoy una base de los Wagner y para rematar, Girkin sin bigote.


----------



## El_Suave (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como la vida misma,.......
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156379



Después de muchas décadas de machacona propaganda de este estilo, cualquiera le cuenta a las masas abducidas la realidad.

Es decir cualquiera le cuenta a las masas que el sistema capitalista está quebrado, no da más de sí y es ya inviable. Cualquiera les habla de la necesidad de decrecer, cuando hasta ahora se les ha dado la matraca con el crecimiento infinito, con el hay que crecer cada día más que el anterior para que el sistema no se desplome.

Así que hay que inventarse eufemismos como el cambio climático, o crear pandemias que justifiquen el decrecimiento por las bravas, para que el rebaño no se asuste y se produzca la temida estampida que ni los peones de guardia a sueldo puedan contener.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Después de muchas décadas de machacona propaganda de este estilo, cualquiera le cuenta a las masas abducidas la realidad.
> 
> Es decir cualquiera le cuenta a las masas que el sistema capitalista está quebrado, no da más de sí y es ya inviable. Cualquiera les habla de la necesidad de decrecer, cuando hasta ahora se les ha dado la matraca con el crecimiento infinito, con el hay que crecer cada día más que el anterior para que el sistema no se desplome.
> 
> Así que hay que inventarse eufemismos como el cambio climático, o crear pandemias que justifiquen el decrecimiento por las bravas, para que el rebaño no se asuste y se produzca la temida estampida que ni los peones de guardia a sueldo puedan contener.



La prueba del algodón para un comunista sería soltarlo en la zona desmilitarizada de la frontera de las dos Coreas, y ver para qué lado corre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ago 2022)

1ª etapa : PANDEMIA 

2ª etapa : GUERRAS LOCALES 

3ª etapa : RESETEO DE LA ECONOMÍA 

4ª etapa : GOBIERNO MUNDIAL


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

Israel bombardea base naval de Tartus en Siria.


----------



## rejon (14 Ago 2022)

*Armed Forces of Ukraine destroyed the base of PMC "Wagner" thanks to a tip from a Russian military correspondent*

A story worthy of an award: a military coccespondent came to the base, took photos and posted a joyful post.

The Armed Forces of Ukraine were also very happy and sent a hot present to the Wagnerites.

By the way, despite the fact that Russian media deny the death of Yevgeny Prigozhin, a number of military correspondents report that contact with him has been lost since the strike at the Wagner PMC headquarters.


----------



## Malevich (14 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Artemivsk (Bakhmut): los nazis vuelan un puente en las afueras del noreste de la ciudad
> 
> Los nazis siguen destruyendo puentes y otras infraestructuras civiles. Esta vez, un puente ferroviario fue golpeado.
> 
> ...



Tierra quemada, Kiev (o Leópolis) jamás volverán a controlar esos territorios.


----------



## Malevich (14 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Se ha reducido drásticamente el suministro de armas occidentales para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Parece que los arsenales de la OTAN se están vaciando.
> 
> Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el columnista de Forbes ucraniano, Vladimir Datsenko.
> ...



Y por eso amigos el payaso de Kiev está montando el numerito de la central, a ver si le vuelven a hacer caso....


----------



## arriondas (14 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Se ha reducido drásticamente el suministro de armas occidentales para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> Parece que los arsenales de la OTAN se están vaciando.
> 
> Los datos correspondientes son proporcionados por el columnista de Forbes ucraniano, Vladimir Datsenko.
> ...



Las líneas de producción en Occidente están en su mayoría cerradas o bajo mínimos (curiosamente, durante la guerra de Kosovo tuvieron ese mismo problema, así que tuvieron que convertir unos cuantos Tomahawk y ALCM de sus arsenales nucleares en convencionales, como tirar de ejemplares viejos que estaban cogiendo polvo en el fondo de los almacenes). Mientras tanto, en Rusia, trabajando a tres turnos todos los días. Luego tenemos que creernos los cuentos de que se están quedando sin misiles, cuando está pasando justo lo contrario...


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

_Good news from the Soledar direction: Wagner PMC units have established control over the village of Vershina south of Bakhmut (Artemovsk). The fighting in this area continued for several weeks and ended with the capture of the village._









+++++

_Tras una orgía de mentiras que incluso a los medios de comunicación occidentales les costó seguir, la entidad de #Kiev admite in fine que no fueron las fuerzas rusas las que dispararon contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhye..._



era demasiado descaro o chuzpa, otra señal es que hoy la cucaracha rehonista tampoco ha vomitado mucho


----------



## Peineto (14 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos y demás esclavos de los yankees acuerdan proseguir indefinidamente la ayuda militar a UKRONAZISTAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es fantástico. Entre los cañones y la mantequilla han elegido los cañones, así pues regalarán los cañones, y no tendrán ni cañones, ni mantequilla. Un fuerte aplauso a cualquier hora del día mientras queden fuerzas para aplaudir.
Dicen quew mientras los otomanos asaltaban Constantinopla, se estaba debatiendo el problema de la cantidad de ángeles que cabían en una cabeza de alfiler. Leyenda o realidad, es fiel reflejo de la ceguera humana.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no pretendo hacer ningún análisis. Habeis dicho alguno que allí no va ni cristo, que porqué los moros vienen aquí y no allí. Yo he dicho que si va gente, que es el el 2º pais del mundo con más inmigración. Sin más.
> 
> Evidentemente el moro viene aquí porque es más fácil coger una rueda de camión y tirarse al estrecho que patearse 6.000 kms hasta moscú.



Lo que hemos dicho es que las condiciones que se dan no resultan especialmente atractivas para el inmigrante, obviamente el kazajo que no tiene muchos posibles es el primer lugar al que va si se tiene que ir de su país, pero eso no es representativo de una economía sólida.
Tendréis que entender, en algún momento, que una economía sólida y en crecimiento no son solo números ni lo que dice un estado, sino los movimientos de las personas.
Se dice que, mayormente, se vota con los pies, si no tienes otra manera de hacerlo. Además, esas decisiones si que no las tomas por tonterías como "ideologías" o "nacionalismos", sino por tu propio bolsillo, que al final es lo más importante.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si, porque a los liberales occidentales les va tan bien comparado con china o Rusia...



Donde hay "liberalismo" en occidente que me voy!


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Donde hay "liberalismo" en occidente que me voy!



Mientras no lo haya en rusia por mi ok.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Control estatal de la economía, a ese control me refiero.
> Yo lo que digo es que no se puede obligar a otra persona a tomar una serie de decisiones, por eso, a nivel general, vale para cualquier país y situación, el hecho de que el estado sostenga la economía de manera artificial es "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana".



No como ahora, que el Estado paga a las grandes corporaciones para que ellas mantengan la economía via subvenciones enmascaradas, deuda, préstamos sin intereses como el famoso de GS en 2008 o subvencionando las prejubilaciones y avalando los eres.


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las líneas de producción en Occidente están en su mayoría cerradas o bajo mínimos (curiosamente, durante la guerra de Kosovo tuvieron ese mismo problema, así que tuvieron que convertir unos cuantos Tomahawk y ALCM de sus arsenales nucleares en convencionales, como tirar de ejemplares viejos que estaban cogiendo polvo en el fondo de los almacenes). Mientras tanto, en Rusia, trabajando a tres turnos todos los días. Luego tenemos que creernos los cuentos de que se están quedando sin misiles, cuando está pasando justo lo contrario...



Ese es el problema real junto con el mencionado por @delhierro de que el material de USRR que saben manejar ya han vaciado los arsenales en los países ahora OTAN o asimilados.
La prueba es el pedido unos cuantos PzH2000 alemanes, 100, que tardarán unos cuantos años en entregarlos, aparte de los exiguos 7 entregados por Krauss-Maffei Wegmann.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Después de muchas décadas de machacona propaganda de este estilo, cualquiera le cuenta a las masas abducidas la realidad.
> 
> Es decir cualquiera le cuenta a las masas que el sistema capitalista está quebrado, no da más de sí y es ya inviable. Cualquiera les habla de la necesidad de decrecer, cuando hasta ahora se les ha dado la matraca con el crecimiento infinito, con el hay que crecer cada día más que el anterior para que el sistema no se desplome.
> 
> Así que hay que inventarse eufemismos como el cambio climático, o crear pandemias que justifiquen el decrecimiento por las bravas, para que el rebaño no se asuste y se produzca la temida estampida que ni los peones de guardia a sueldo puedan contener.



Eso no es del todo cierto. Lo que está quebrado, es esto que llamamos 'Occidente', no el capitalismo en sí. Miremos hacia China. Pese a su aparente comunismo, cada vez más se han abierto al capitalismo. Esto es una realidad que a la gente de izquierdas le duele aceptar. Es lógico y no quiero hacer 'sangre' con eso.
Miremos también, por comparativa con Occidente, a otras naciones prósperas, mayoritariamente en Asia. También las emergentes ¿acaso vamos a decir que están quebrados? También en la frontera oriental de Europa, Turquía. Observemos su ratio Deuda/GDP: 

Deuda: $227,099,553,128
GDP: $673,959,503,474
Porcentaje: 33.70%
_*GDP: Gross Domestic Product*_

El problema de Occidente es que se ha endeudado por encima de los límites razonables, no 'por que sea capitalista'. Y se ha endeudado por que las empresas han deslocalizado sus producciones al tiempo que los Gobiernos y la población pretendían vivir por encima de su capacidad real. 

Veamos también Taiwan:

Deuda: $286,936,726,161
GDP: $705,693,658,180
Porcentaje: 40.66%

¿Está Taiwan quebrado? no ¿verdad? ¿y son comunistas los taiwaneses? tampoco.

Con esto no pretendo hacer una apología del capitalismo. Yo creo en la hermandad de los hombres, donde estos no compiten, sino que colaboran. Eso es ser cristiano (también) pues eso de trabajar juntos por el bien común, no es algo que se inventase en el siglo XX con esas ideologías 'de izquierdas', es algo que proviene del siglo I de nuestra era. Así lo hacían y ha quedado reflejado en el Nuevo Testamento. Los cristianos vendían todo lo que tenían y se lo entregaban a los líderes de esas comunas cristianas primitivas (nada que ver ni con el catolicismo ni con el protestantismo ni sus sectas derivadas de esas interpretaciones erróneas del cristianismo).
Y en ellas todo el mundo era igual, sin clases. A ver si nos vamos a creer que eso de 'la lucha de clases' nos vino a traer algo nuevo... bueno, sí, la discordia y el enfrentamiento, cuando en aquellos tiempos todos buscaban la HERMANDAD. Pero el problema es que la mayoría pretende juzgar el cristianismo en base a lo que hicieron durante siglos aquellos que se abrogaron su control. Pero hay que leer un poco para ver la verdad de las cosas.

Y ahora sí he hecho una apología del cristianismo. Y es que me saca de quicio observar como se desconoce la verdad de las cosas en tanto al 'perfecto modelo social'. Y me enerva aún más, ver como esas ideologías modernas pretenden despojar a sus verdaderos creadores de esas ideas y modelos sociales realmente justos y humanos. Y fin.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (14 Ago 2022)

OT 
Parece que se apunta a Irán.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Donde hay "liberalismo" en occidente que me voy!



Por fin aciertas en algo, liberalismo de verdad no hay, como tampoco hay democracia de verdad por cierto.


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (14 Ago 2022)

Pero si la OTAN no esta enviando armamento, almacenes vacios, que me lo ha dicho la Liu Sivayaaa.... jijiiji







Articulo sobre el tema:








Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Ucrania ya no quiere una paz sin Crimea tras frenar el potencial bélico de Rusia


Zelenski: "Estamos trabajando en nuevas sanciones a Rusia" El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha explicado que están trab




www.elmundo.es





BONUS TRACK:


----------



## El Veraz (14 Ago 2022)

Como dice el dicho:

*NO HAY MAS CIEGO QUE EL QUE NO QUIERE VER*


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de personas: las que apoyan la libertad y la lucha de un país por su supervivencia y las que apoyan al hijoPutin.



Y luego estás tú!


----------



## pgas (14 Ago 2022)

++++

niños esto no se hace 




_Unos niños encuentran un alijo del SBU escondido en Kherson y deciden llevarse algunos trofeos a casa. Casi termina catastrófico para ellos, no está claro sobre los que están en la casa._


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

Como mejor se follas es sin prisas ni agobios.
El polvazo será épico.


----------



## piru (14 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> Parece que se apunta a Irán.



Salam Rushdie, lleva 30 años superprotegido por USA/UK, y ahora, casualidades de la vida, es víctima de un atentado en N. York.

Alguna relación con esto?:









Rusia, China e Irán desafían a EEUU con unas grandes maniobras militares en Venezuela


Por vez primera se escenifica en la tiranía chavista este evento de simulacros bélicos con drones y comandos de francotiradores liderado por Rusia.




www.libertaddigital.com













Irán enviaría cientos de drones a Rusia para que los use en Ucrania


El asesor de seguridad nacional norteamericano, Jake Sullivan, dijo durante una rueda de prensa que el gobierno iraní estaría enviando varios cientos drones a




www.aviacionline.com


----------



## golden graham (14 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Candace manda


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Mientras no lo haya en rusia por mi ok.



Pero hombre, no es esa la "crítica fundamental"? no puedes decir que en China se viva mejor, porque no es cierto, paises donde las libertades se supeditan totalmente al estado como ese ejemplo...no encuentro la manera de justificar una buena vida....la verdad
Distinto es, que te "toque dentro", yo eso lo entiendo, lo respeto y lo valoro, pero si hablamos de vivir bien para el ciudadano medio, me parece que el como tiene que vivir una persona y en base a qué entorno...creo que tiene que ser cada una de esas personas quienes lo decidan, esa es mi "crítica fundamental"
Ojo, en España también, tenemos un grave problema con el "estatismo extremo", y eso, aquí lo vamos a pagar, y con sufrimiento, pero la razón es ÚNICAMENTE esa adoración al estado


----------



## Alabama Anon (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero hombre, no es esa la "crítica fundamental"? no puedes decir que en China se viva mejor, porq



Si a los Chinos les gusta su sistema OK, de momento, no creo que nadie pueda decir que les va mal, los chinos que he conocido estan contentos.
En Rusia igual, en general, veras a la gente criticar una u otra cosa, pero estan okey con el sistema, ya probamos el liberalismo occidental con Yeltsin y no gracias.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Por fin aciertas en algo, liberalismo de verdad no hay, como tampoco hay democracia de verdad por cierto.



Pero si es vuestra "llorera principal"!!!
Me canso de repetir que las libertades deben ser individuales, sois vosotros los que tratáis de argumentar que con 400 dolares, que es el sueldo medio de países con "mucho estado" se vive mejor que con 6000 Dolares, que es el sueldo medio que te puedes encontrar en la malvada Suiza liberal....


----------



## alfonbass (14 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si a los Chinos les gusta su sistema OK, de momento, no creo que nadie pueda decir que les va mal, los chinos que he conocido estan contentos.
> En Rusia igual, en general, veras a la gente criticar una u otra cosa, pero estan okey con el sistema, ya probamos el liberalismo occidental con Yeltsin y no gracias.



No has podido hablar con todos los chinos para saber si a todos les gusta su sistema, creo que es más complicado que eso, y en eso, estamos todos metidos, desde España, India, USA, Rusia, nos atañe a todos las libertades de las personas, porque se vuelve contra el otro enseguida
Creo que es hora de empezar a comprender que no vivimos en burbujas


----------



## Impresionante (14 Ago 2022)

. Amnistía Internacional se retracta de su informe que condena a Kiev de crímenes de guerra


----------



## España1 (14 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Amnistía Internacional se retracta de su informe que condena a Kiev de crímenes de guerra




Normal, si vives de pedir… mejor no morder al amo!!


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## cobasy (14 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Salvo que una hamburguesa como en cualquier ciudad europea, si admitimos que comer en un McDonalds, o como le llamen allí ahora es un símbolo de progreso y mejora social



La colonización cultural americana via Hollywood ha sido todo un exito, es increible que los McDonalds se puedan ver como un progreso cualitativo en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Normal, si vives de pedir… mejor no morder al amo!!



Lo raro era ese informe.

Lo normal es que sean pro globalismo


----------



## Seronoser (14 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Si, pero me ha dicho decimus que los chads están preparando una contraofensiva tan gorda que han acojonado a los rusos y se están yendo por patas de jerson, que en dos días la conquista y que en septiembre están entrando en Sebastopol.



Lo que no entiende @Decimus , ni entienden los parguelas otanistas, es que en Septiembre habrá un referéndum en Jerson y Zaporiyia, que hará que ambas regiones automáticamente sean parte de la Federación Rusa. Eso va a dar un empujón del copón a la operación militar, sobre todo en el sur.

Militarmente significa que los soldados y reclutas regulares del ejército ruso, que están en otras zonas de Rusia actualmente, serán desplegados en estas dos regiones, para controlarlas, como si se tratara de Moscú o Vladivostok. Habrá algunas protestas en Rusia, seguramente, de las madres de esos chavales que hacen la mili y les mandan a zona de guerra, pero para los chavales será un orgullo, y además no van a entrar a batallar, sino a controlar a los grupos de saboteadores y demás morralla nazi que quede en ambos lugares.

Eso va a liberar a los soldados profesionales y de pago (Wagner), que ahora mismo están en esa zona y en otras en el Donbas, haciendo tareas de policía militar. Además entiendo que Rusia ya lo tiene previsto y será todo mucho más rápido de lo que nos imaginamos: en Octubre ambas regiones serán parte oficial y legal, de la Federación.

Así que llegará el invierno, y entre los contratistas de Wagner, los chechenos que llevan meses descansando, los cosacos que volverán al frente, los drones iraníes y demás, va a ser una auténtica carnicería para los ucranianos, si nadie le dice a Usa que pare la guerra, con las condiciones que Rusia exija.

Mientras en Europa estaréis pensando que se acaba el gas...y sobre todo, que lo mismo para el 2023 tenéis el mismo problema o peor...y para el 2024...y 2025...y 2026...

Y en Usa...elecciones...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> La colonización cultural americana via Hollywood ha sido todo un exito, es increible que los McDonalds se puedan ver como un progreso cualitativo en cualquier sitio.



Pues va a ser que no…eso es marketing USA…en muchos países del mundo, la mayoría de la población, no va a ese sitio…hay que viajar más y ver menos propaganda yankee…


----------



## mazuste (14 Ago 2022)

Realmente de lo que se dilucida el conflicto no es entre naciones y/o sus deudas -no pierdan la perspectiva-
sino entre lo que es el capitalismo industrial, que está evolucionando hacia el socialismo, o el capitalismo
financiero. EEUU representa el capitalismo financiero, y lo impuso a Europa como su satélite necesario. 
Mientras Europa se deje convertir en un satélite del capitalismo financiero, va a terminar desindustrializada
como EEUU. Lo mismo ocurrirá con sus otros caniches (Japón,Corea del Sur...)
EEUU no puede permitir que sobreviva ningún país que domine la economía.

Por supuesto, sin entrar en que los países asiáticos son históricamente mas colectivistas que Occidente,
que esa es otra...


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La mayor parte de esa inmigración viene de países cercanos. Además, los trabajos que realizan suelen ser los más básicos. Es decir, no aporta demasiado a nivel general y tampoco nos habla de una tendencia
> Un español cualquiera, con buena formación, seguirá prefiriendo mudarse a USA, sabe que allí tiene posibilidades de un mejor salario, que a Rusia, donde, además, le ponen muchas más trabas
> Más allá de otra interpretación (que se pueden hacer muchas), Rusia no es un país "atractivo" generalmente para irse a vivir, y en eso, podemos discutir muchos temas, pero, desde luego la burocracia enorme y el hecho de que los salarios no mejoren sustancialmente a lo que tienen las personas en otros países, esa es la interpretación



Creo que se está haciendo trampa con que hay mucha inmigración en Rusia y bla bla bla.
Entiendo que es una endogamia del maremagnum de repúblicas que tiene Rusia donde los que se mueren de hambre tratan de moverse a las capitales con la esperanza de poder comer.
Existen naciones como los moniatos o buriatos que ni sabía que existían y que por cierto se apuntan a un bombardeo para coleccionar algo de dinero que no han visto en su triste vida. Eso lo dice todo.


----------



## Bishop (14 Ago 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Ja t'ho arreglo jo...
> 
> Per cert si et dic Salicru et sona de algo....?





Alvin Red dijo:


> Mercès per la rectificació, català natiu pero educació sols en castellà.
> 
> Salicru, Sal i cru ? No en sona.



Perdón por el off-topic: ¿Salicru no es una empresa que principalmente fabrica, comercializa y mantiene SAIs?


----------



## El Veraz (14 Ago 2022)

PUES MENOS MAL QUE NO TIENEN ARMAMENTO!! Base genocida Wagner en Popasna. Inteligencia nivel ruso, o sea, me hago unas fotos para Tiktok y al dia siguiente me revientan la base. Vaya festival:


----------



## dabuti (14 Ago 2022)

No había Rusia huido de Jerson?
Hace 30 horas se inventaron la noticia los ucronazis y nadie en Europa se ha hecho eco.

Estás putas OTÁNicas mienten más que hablan.


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>





Por Dios !!, la novia de Milei era negra ... y habla mejor que él !!


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

@kelden
@Alabama Anon
@Mabuse
@El_Suave
@Kalikatres
@arriondas
@ÁcrataMagallania
@Eslacaña

Gente, en las últimas 5 páginas los troleos de Alfonfass ya ocupan la mitad del texto.

_¿No se dan cuenta que *no tiene NINGUN POST escrito*?_  Lo único que hace *es ir "citando" post de otros* hasta que engancha algún despistado que no lo conoce y empieza a contestarle y entonces *lo tiene dando vueltas durante páginas y páginas.*

Alfonbass no está para debatir. No le interesa. Su único objeto es "tirar la carnada" respondiendo post, *hasta que engancha a algún despistado y lo usa de frontón.*

Hagan lo que quieran (son dueños de prenderse con un trol si es lo que gustan) pero les pido POR FAVOR que antes de seguir enganchados al troleo al que los someten* lean este post de hace unas 1000 páginas atrás.*





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alabama Anon (15 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @kelden
> @Alabama Anon
> @Mabuse
> @El_Suave
> ...



Le ignore hace dias, no habia ignorado a nadie hasta ahora, pero esta gente es muy coñazo


----------



## Karma bueno (15 Ago 2022)

Las clases de educacion sexual desde los 3 años, por gays, trans y lesbianas, tambien tienen algo que ver...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (15 Ago 2022)

Al loro con la sensibilidad de este británico 


_Hay algún tipo de histeria colectiva aquí ahora mismo. Miles de peces están muriendo en el río Oder, y eso hiere los sentimientos de los alemanes. Literalmente me importa un carajo y cualquiera que publique sobre esto debería avergonzarse de sí mismo, sentarse y reconsiderar sus prioridades.
_


----------



## piru (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> PUES MENOS MAL QUE NO TIENEN ARMAMENTO!! Base genocida Wagner en Popasna. Inteligencia nivel ruso, o sea, me hago unas fotos para Tiktok y al dia siguiente me revientan la base. Vaya festival:




El Mendaz ataca de nuevo. ¿Hay gringos en Wagner?





Más tonto y no naces


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

i hay alguien que merezca el premio nobel de la paz es Trump.

Si hubiese querido habría iniciado una guerra civil sin la menor duda.

Los militares tirados por el suelo del Capitolio estaban demostrando su desprecio a los políticos traidores y criminales que todo el mundo sabe que habían dado un golpe de estado.
Cae de cajón que una imagen que se iba a publicar en todo el mundo precisamente de pretender intimidar con los soldados, no podía ser esa por mucho que manipulasen la información.
lo lógico sería verlos en posición de combate y diferentes turnos los que necesitasen descansar en los cuarteles o en carpas montadas para el apoyo logístico.

comparen con las fotos de los desfiles de los chinos que también son una imagen para el mundo.







*Soldados duermen en suelo de Capitolio antes de inauguración de Biden*
Cientos de soldados duermen en el suelo del Capitolio mientras la seguridad se intensifica antes de la inauguración de Joe Biden.
lanoticia.com
































*Proponen a Donald Trump para el Nobel de la Paz 2021 por el acuerdo entre Israel y Emiratos*
Un parlamentario noruego ha propuesto al presidente de EE.UU., Donald Trump, como candidato al Premio Nobel de la Paz de 2021 por su apoyo al acuerdo entre Israel y Emiratos Árabes
www.elmundo.es


----------



## mendi lerendi (15 Ago 2022)

* Guerra en Ucrania: los duelos de artillería lo deciden todo *



*Anatoly Dokuchaev*
La desmilitarización de Ucrania se lleva a cabo bajo el estruendo de los cañonazos. Y el combate de contrabatería se ha convertido casi en el principal tipo de confrontación durante la operación militar, aunque hasta hace poco se creía que esto es del siglo pasado, que en la era del hipersonido luchan de alguna manera diferente que "martillear una carga en un cañón con fuerza”.
Sin embargo, resulta que incluso en tiempos de alta "intelectualización" de las armas, la artillería no perdió su importancia: el "Dios de la guerra" en el siglo XXI no cedió su lugar en las formaciones de batalla a nadie. Es cierto que este ya es un "Dios" modernizado.
*"Clavel" actualizado a "Hosta"*
Incluso el presidente Vladimir Putin habló sobre duelos de artillería cuando se trataba de por qué las fuerzas aliadas (el ejército ruso y las milicias de las repúblicas populares) no asaltaron las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de acuerdo con el esquema clásico: un golpe rápido: “_De hecho, se está trabajando sistemáticamente para entrar por la retaguardia en estas áreas fortificadas. Esto, por supuesto, lleva algún tiempo. Allí se desarrolla la batalla de contrabatería, y sin duda aumentará. Tenemos una gran ventaja en artillería. Será inevitable_".
Cabe señalar que tal ventaja permite resolver de manera efectiva las misiones de combate sin entrar en contacto con el enemigo, lo que significa un derramamiento de sangre relativamente pequeño. Además, las tecnologías modernas han hecho posible crear sistemas de artillería con un largo alcance, cadencia de fuego y alta precisión de fuego.
La experiencia de los conflictos armados recientes ha trazado una línea: las posiciones de liderazgo en el campo de batalla hoy en día están ocupadas por unidades de misiles y artillería. A principios de la tercera década del siglo XXI, se hizo evidente que este es el medio más importante de destrucción por fuego del enemigo en el curso de operaciones de armas combinadas y, si es necesario, un medio de destrucción nuclear. Su mayor desarrollo y aumento en las capacidades de combate se logra mediante la creación de contornos de reconocimiento y fuego que aseguran la destrucción de objetivos en tiempo real, equipando unidades y subunidades con armas de alta precisión, aumentando el campo de tiro y la potencia de las municiones utilizadas.
En Ucrania, para contrarrestar al enemigo armado con sistemas de artillería fabricados por la OTAN, no solo se utilizan *los modernos sistemas tácticos operativos de alta precisión "Iskander-M"* , sino también artillería de cañones y cohetes de fabricación soviética: artillería autopropulsada de 122 mm. 2S1 "Gvozdika", obuses Akatsiya 2SZ de 152 mm, obuses autopropulsados 2S19 *Msta-S de* 152 mm y obuses remolcados Msta-B, cañones autopropulsados 2S5 Giatsint-S de 152 mm y cañones remolcados Giatsint-B, 2S7 Cañones de 203 mm Peonía. Los informes de primera línea también mencionan los cañones autopropulsados de 120 mm 2S23 "Nona-SVK", 2S9 "Nona-S", 2S31 "Vena" y su contraparte remolcada 2B16 "Nona-K", diseñados para apoyo de fuego de armas combinadas. Los más "populares" de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) son 122-mm *Grad*, Huracanes de 220 mm y *Tornados *de 300 mm .
Pero no se ofendan a los que forjaron el ejército de la Patria socialista, todo esto es el siglo pasado. Y si Ucrania no ha tenido mucho éxito en mejorar su parte del legado de artillería, Rusia sí se ha adelantado mucho. Incluso *en el foro Army-2018, se proporcionó un cañón de artillería 2S34 Khosta único* (desarrollado por la planta de Perm Motovilikha), que, en sentido figurado, combina las cualidades de un mortero y un obús "en un cañón" y, por lo tanto, permite disparar ambos proyectiles de fragmentación de alto explosivo, y todo tipo de 120 mm nacionales y extranjeros.
Si lo mira, el cañón autopropulsado Khosta es una profunda modernización del soporte de cañón 2S1 Gvozdika con la introducción de una serie de componentes tomados de los cañones 2S31 Vena, 2S23 Nona-SVK, así como el Object 118 - debajo este nombre, se produce una capa de mina de oruga. SAU 2S34. "Khosta" está diseñado para suprimir mano de obra, artillería y baterías de mortero, lanzacohetes, objetivos blindados, armas de fuego y puntos de control enemigos a una distancia de hasta 14 km.
La carga de munición del cañón autopropulsado incluye el nuevo proyectil guiado Kitolov-2, así como todos los disparos utilizados por los cañones autopropulsados Vena (a excepción del disparo acumulativo). Entonces, cuando los reporteros hablan de los disparos de Gvozdika, la mayoría de las veces están hablando del 2S34 Host, de hecho, un nuevo sistema de artillería que tomó prestado todo lo mejor de sus "parientes" soviéticos.
*"Zoológico" universal*
Desde hace varios años, las tropas han recibido obuses autopropulsados modernizados de 152 mm 2S19M2 "Msta-SM2", completamente integrados en un solo sistema de control táctico. Además, el Msta-SM2 es estructuralmente significativamente diferente de la modificación anterior: su efectividad de combate se ha incrementado significativamente debido a la introducción de un sistema de control de fuego que automatiza los procesos de apuntar el arma. Los cañones autopropulsados son capaces de disparar a una distancia mucho mayor.
En enero del año pasado, las unidades de Rocket Forces and Artillery realizaron un nuevo tipo de ejercicio en el Distrito Militar Occidental, centrado en la red, durante el cual el uso de la división autopropulsada de los cañones autopropulsados Msta-SM2 en un sistema unificado de control de incendios se probó por primera vez. Las tripulaciones de ACS utilizaron el equipo de un sistema de control de nivel táctico unificado (ESU TK), diseñado para intercambiar datos y ajustar el fuego en tiempo real. Al mismo tiempo, se logró una velocidad de disparo de hasta 10 disparos por minuto.
Y en Siria, en un "conjunto" con un Msta-S autopropulsado y un Msta-B remolcado, se probó el complejo de reconocimiento de radar autopropulsado Zoo-1, que le permite detectar simultáneamente hasta 12 puntos de disparo enemigos en una distancia de hasta 40 km. Por eso es difícil que la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania gane los duelos de artillería. Incluso los sistemas de armas de fabricación occidental no ayudan.
*"Coalition-SV" contra el M777 estadounidense*
Poco antes del inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania, se llevaron a cabo pruebas estatales de municiones estándar para el nuevo complejo autopropulsado interespecífico de 152 mm *2S35 "Coalition-SV"* . Este arma autopropulsada en comparación con su predecesor "Mstoy-S" tiene un rango de disparo significativamente mayor (80 km frente a 29 km) y una velocidad de disparo 1,5 veces mayor: 16 disparos por minuto.
_Al igual que en los cañones autopropulsados Msta-SM2, el 2S35 tiene una función de incursión de fuego que le permite alcanzar simultáneamente un objetivo con varios proyectiles disparados desde una instalación a lo largo de diferentes trayectorias (la carga de munición de la Coalición incluye proyectiles de mayor potencia). Al mismo tiempo, el disparo está totalmente automatizado. Preparación: 1,5 minutos desde el momento de la llegada a la posición, y en un minuto o antes, los cañones autopropulsados pueden partir hacia otra línea de fuego. Para un duelo de artillería, la movilidad es indispensable._
El Instituto Central de Investigación Burevestnik (Nizhny Novgorod) dio un nuevo comienzo en la vida a la Coalición-SV en 2002 en respuesta al Memorando de Entendimiento Balístico Conjunto de la OTAN, que definió un nuevo estándar para los obuses de 155 mm: alcance máximo de disparo de alta -proyectiles de fragmentación explosiva - 30 km, activo-reactivo - 40 km.
En particular, en Alemania, en el marco de este proyecto, se lanzó la producción en masa de obuses autopropulsados PzH 2000 en 1998. A diferencia de la modificación anterior PzH 70, esta arma autopropulsada está equipada con un cañón con nueva balística, lo que hizo es posible aumentar el rango de disparo de los proyectiles DM121 a 30-36 km, y los proyectiles con un generador de gas de fondo activo M1711, hasta 40-47 km. La velocidad de disparo se incrementó a 8-10 disparos por minuto.
_Sin embargo, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de los ingenieros de Krauss-Maffei Wegmann, el complejo de artillería ruso "Coalition-SV" en comparación con los cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 tiene un campo de tiro más largo, menos peso, una tripulación más pequeña (3 personas contra 5), sistemas automatizados de carga y disparo. Además, según los expertos, en términos de un conjunto de características, los cañones autopropulsados rusos 2S35 superan no solo a los alemanes, sino también a otros sistemas de artillería extranjeros similares en 1.5-2 veces._
Por ejemplo, el obús remolcado M777, que Estados Unidos suministra a Ucrania como un arma milagrosa, es superior al Coalition-SV en términos de automatización, velocidad de disparo y campo de tiro. Los hechos, incluidos los resultados de los duelos de artillería en Ucrania, indican que Coalition-SV tiene una ventaja significativa sobre las últimas actualizaciones de los cañones autopropulsados estadounidenses M109 Paladin de la versión PIM (M109A7), en particular, en términos de disparo, y esto es a menudo una ventaja decisiva en un duelo de contrabatería.
Sin embargo, ahora, gracias a la publicidad estadounidense "discreta", el obús remolcado M777 se escucha más ampliamente. Aclaremos que el campo de tiro del M777 es de hasta 30 km, y si se utilizan proyectiles guiados Excalibur, más de 40 km. Al mismo tiempo, la probable desviación circular es de 10 m. No hace falta decir que las características son altas, sin embargo, los 89 cañones M777M2 entregados a Ucrania no tienen el sistema de control de fuego digital necesario para el uso de dichos proyectiles.
_La razón es utilitaria: los americanos temen que sus conocimientos lleguen a los rusos... Pero esta circunstancia no parece molestar en absoluto a Canadá. Se informó que los canadienses ya habían traído proyectiles Excalibur y cuatro obuses M777A2 con el último software a Ucrania. Así que la lucha contrabatería no promete ser aburrida, creen en Kyiv._
... ¡Encontré algo para asustar! Como aclaró el jefe de las Fuerzas de Misiles y Artillería de las Fuerzas Terrestres de la Federación Rusa, el Teniente General Mikhail Matveevsky, los obuses autopropulsados Koalitsiya-SV son solo el primer paso serio hacia la robotización del equipo militar de las Fuerzas Terrestres. Además, el primer lote de armas autopropulsadas se entregó a las tropas en 2020 sin publicidad excesiva, por lo que algunos expertos de sofá confunden regularmente a la Coalición con sus *armas autopropulsadas "hermanas" "Msta-S"* .
De hecho, la diferencia es enorme: los cañones autopropulsados de oruga 2S35 Koalitsiya-SV, ajustados por satélite o según los datos de UAV, pueden enviar con confianza proyectiles de 152 mm a un objetivo a una distancia de 80 km. Si llamas a las cosas por su nombre, esta arma también es de alta precisión.
Sin embargo, como en la vida, en la lucha de contrabatería hay tanto gigantes como trabajadores. Por lo tanto, las tripulaciones del cañón autopropulsado de 152 mm 2S5 "Hyacinth-S" y el "Hyacinth-B" remolcado toman la parte más activa en la lucha contra la batería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. De hecho, estas armas fueron creadas para el combate de contrabatería. Pueden enviar proyectiles de fragmentación de alto explosivo que pesan 45,7 kg a una distancia de más de 28 km, proyectiles de cohetes activos a una distancia de más de 33 km y misiles guiados "Sentimetr-M1" y "Krasnopol-M1" a 20 y 25 km, respectivamente.
_El poder de estas armas se evidencia por el hecho de que los artilleros las apodaron "Jacinto" y "Genocidio". Los artilleros tienen un sentido del humor específico..._
*"Malka" es más rápida que "Peonía"*
Y nuevamente, los "expertos de sofá" proyectan una sombra afirmando que los sistemas de artillería soviéticos 2S7 "Pion" de 203 mm están participando en las batallas en Ucrania en ambos lados. Esto no es cierto, incluso no es cierto en absoluto. Para ser precisos, los cañones autopropulsados de largo alcance 203-mm *2S7M "Malka"* están aplastando desde el lado ruso al enemigo. Las tareas de esta arma, basadas en el peso del proyectil de 102 kg y más, son especiales: destruir objetivos enemigos importantes detrás de la línea del frente, a una profundidad táctica de hasta 47 km y más. Si surge la necesidad, con el uso de armas nucleares tácticas.
Pero primero fue realmente el Pion, cuyo desarrollo comenzó después de la renuncia de Nikita Khrushchev, quien estaba seguro de que la era de la artillería había terminado, que los cohetes lo eran todo. Así apareció el Pion, capaz de disparar armas nucleares tácticas. En cuanto al "Malka", es una versión mejorada y complementada de los primeros cañones autopropulsados "nucleares" soviéticos. Se modernizaron los sistemas de guiado y carga, el chasis, apareció un nuevo motor. Pero la innovación más importante fueron los medios automatizados de comunicación y control: los datos para disparar en modo automático se muestran en indicadores digitales, que se utilizan para apuntar y preparar las armas para disparar.
_El uso de una serie de nuevos sistemas permitió reducir el cálculo de los cañones autopropulsados, así como simplificar y acelerar la preparación para el trabajo de combate. El cálculo de "Peony" pasó 10 minutos en despliegue y colapso, el cálculo de "Malka" - solo 7 y 5 minutos, respectivamente. Estos son exactamente esos minutos y segundos que te permiten cambiar de posición a tiempo en un duelo de arte con el enemigo._


----------



## Caracalla (15 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero el plan puede fallar si Putin sigue pensando demasiado más allá de lo más importante: ganar la guerra. Si los americanos consiguen reventar la central de Zaporiyia todos los planes pasarán a ser papel mojado.



Eso no va a suceder. Sería el fin del mundo. La central está a salvo, no te preocupes por eso.


----------



## EUROPIA (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## mirym94 (15 Ago 2022)

Esos blindados aunque ayudan tampoco es que sean gran cosa la verdad.vaya peligro los chavales, ahí el seat 124 ruso de fondo si me pilla de crío es a lo primero que apuntaba


----------



## troperker (15 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . Amnistía Internacional se retracta de su informe que condena a Kiev de crímenes de guerra



logico mucho de las intstituciones internacionales dependen del dinero d eeuu
pero creo que todos aquellos que se informan
no necesitan que amnistia internaciona te diga lo que ha sido evidente desde el inicio del conflicto

ademas aca como en otros foros se han publicados imagenes videos de los mismos soldados de kiev grabandose en hospitales colegio y alrededores de zonas civiles
osea nada que no sepamos
traten de descargar videos e imagenes para que lo tengan almacenados y un disco externo por si acaso que no este conectada a la red
jaja


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Ago 2022)

Soldier strike by drone lost his legs


soldier crawls into building after drone strike fucked up his legs and lower spine.




www.kaotic.com


----------



## mirym94 (15 Ago 2022)

Parece que solo miran para ellos porque en Alemania te mueres de frío y dependen para todo del gas en España no se da el caso. Ahora a ver quienes son los pigs.


----------



## mirym94 (15 Ago 2022)

Que va a pedir disculpas el perro Sánchez  la qué lío el mamón. Yo diría que ninguno tiene derecho a pedir limosna.

Pero que vamos no tenemos tanta dependencia de gas aparte temenos el gasoil también, eso y que aquí no hace un frío con el alemán, pero vivieron por encima de sus posibilidades y se siente. Aqui tenemos reservas al 85% tenemos bastante tierra en España que no sea explotado pero porque no nos dejan, por eso los moriscos nos tienen tantas ganas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No has podido hablar con todos los chinos para saber si a todos les gusta su sistema, creo que es más complicado que eso, y en eso, estamos todos metidos, desde España, India, USA, Rusia, nos atañe a todos las libertades de las personas, porque se vuelve contra el otro enseguida
> Creo que es hora de empezar a comprender que no vivimos en burbujas



Las cosas son bastante mas complejas... los suizos viven bien pq los nigerianos viven mal... el capitalismo genera desigualdadades y cuando haceis esas comparaciones de renta deberiais compararlo todo... No cuba con suiza por ejemplo.

Hay otras muchas cuestiones que se podrían discutir (por ejemplo las muchas limitaciones de la RPC como indicador de bienestar) pero solo ésta que esty comentando ya invalida este tipo de argumentos de los amantes del dios mercado.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Al loro con la sensibilidad de este británico
> 
> 
> _Hay algún tipo de histeria colectiva aquí ahora mismo. Miles de peces están muriendo en el río Oder, y eso hiere los sentimientos de los alemanes. Literalmente me importa un carajo y cualquiera que publique sobre esto debería avergonzarse de sí mismo, sentarse y reconsiderar sus prioridades.
> _



pues vamos a hacer barrabasadas que lo de ucrania lo tapa todo...


----------



## terro6666 (15 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Las cosas son bastante mas complejas... los suizos viven bien pq los nigerianos viven mal... el capitalismo genera desigualdadades y cuando haceis esas comparaciones de renta deberiais compararlo todo... No cuba con suiza por ejemplo.
> 
> Hay otras muchas cuestiones que se podrían discutir (por ejemplo las muchas limitaciones de la RPC como indicador de bienestar) pero solo ésta que esty comentando ya invalida este tipo de argumentos de los amantes del dios mercado.



Eso es como decir que los mandamases del PC viven bien porque el resto de la población vive mal, capitalismo y comunismo son distintos caminos para un mismo fin.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso es como decir que los mandamases del PC viven bien porque el resto de la población vive mal, capitalismo y comunismo son distintos caminos para un mismo fin.



Lo que no podemos hacer son comparaciones sencillas quedandonos con lo que se alinea con nuestros prejuicios.


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> El Mendaz ataca de nuevo. ¿Hay gringos en Wagner?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156516
> 
> ...



Están manipulando de forma constante, pero no pocas veces es inevitable que se vean las costuras. Como en esa captura.

Cuando digo que no les creo es por algo, porque lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 30 años (lo de Timisoara fue una de las primeras puestas en escena) No se trata de ser mas listo que nadie, sino lo que me dice la experiencia.


----------



## Caracalla (15 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Las cosas son bastante mas complejas... los suizos viven bien pq los nigerianos viven mal... el capitalismo genera desigualdadades y cuando haceis esas comparaciones de renta deberiais compararlo todo... No cuba con suiza por ejemplo.
> 
> Hay otras muchas cuestiones que se podrían discutir (por ejemplo las muchas limitaciones de la RPC como indicador de bienestar) pero solo ésta que esty comentando ya invalida este tipo de argumentos de los amantes del dios mercado.



Lo que has dicho es total y absolutamente falso.

Lo que genera bienestar es el trabajo y el esfuerzo colectivo. Por eso Japón tiene un nivel de vida enorme.

Los nigerianos tienen una productividad bajísima y por eso viven fatal. Si tu propuesta es que les paguemos los recursos a precio de platino para que puedan vivir como rentistas a costa del sudor de asiaticos y europeos pues va a ser que no.

Las materias primas tienen un precio mundial. Rusia o EEUU producen enormes cantidades de materias primas y las venden al mismos precio que los nigerianos.

Eso si... en nigeria tienen 4 minas y 4 pozos de petroleo gestionados por occidentales y asiaticos y carecen de los millones de Manolos, Watanabes, Mings y Winstons palilleros que se levantan todas las mañanas a remar para ganar un sueldo pelín por encima de la media.

Esa es la única diferencia. En Nigeria no rema ni dios.


----------



## mazuste (15 Ago 2022)

Es innegable que la UE es un régimen fascista.

*La madre de la periodista alemana Alina Lipp, que cubre los acontecimientos en el Donbass, *
_*tuvo que abandonar Alemania con destino a la Federación Rusa tras ser amenazada en su país. 

"Tuvo que huir porque las autoridades alemanas le cerraron la cuenta bancaria. Un buen día, 
no pudo pagar con tarjeta, sacar dinero. Los empleados del banco no la ayudaron, le dijeron:
"No, no podemos contar lo que pasó".

También la amenazaron. Dijeron que en cualquier momento podían venir a por ella, detenerla".

Los ataques a Lipp comenzaron hace seis meses. Las autoridades alemanas cerraron las cuentas
bancarias de la joven y abrieron una causa penal contra ella por "alentar y apoyar acciones criminales"
contra Ucrania. En Alemania, se enfrenta a hasta tres años de prisión.

La periodista cuenta la verdad sobre el conflicto de Donbass, que no coincide con la prensa alemana.
*_
*@rt_russian*


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es innegable que la UE es un régimen fascista.
> 
> *La madre de la periodista alemana Alina Lipp, que cubre los acontecimientos en el Donbass, *
> _*tuvo que abandonar Alemania con destino a la Federación Rusa tras ser amenazada en su país.
> ...



Luego dirán los Ricardo Marquina de turno que en Occidente hay más libertades y tal. Pues que vean casos como este.

Bloquear las cuentas bancarias es algo muy jodido para quien lo sufre. No puede pagar con tarjeta, no puede sacar ni meter dinero, no puede hacer transferencias, no puede pagar los recibos domiciliados (luz, agua, teléfono, gas, internet, seguros...) Es como si no existiera. Dependerá del efectivo que pueda tener en casa, y ojito, porque muchos en Occidente viven al día.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Ago 2022)

Hablando de libertades. Ni dios quiere volver a Ucrania 

Los prisioneros de guerra de las unidades de Infantería de Marina, Guardia Nacional, Asalto Aerotransportado y Fuerzas Terrestres de AFU decidieron permanecer en territorio controlado por Rusia debido a la renuencia a luchar y al temor de volver a la línea del frente.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo que has dicho es total y absolutamente falso.
> 
> Lo que genera bienestar es el trabajo y el esfuerzo colectivo. Por eso Japón tiene un nivel de vida enorme.
> 
> ...



El mundo es un sistema y, muchas veces, lo que producen unos lo acaban consumiendo otros (los eeuu es el exponente mas claro de lo que digo.... se dedican a consumir lo que se produce en otros sitios a cambio de billetitos de colores.... se llama plusvalia (o apropiación indebida del trabajo de los demás) A veces el saqueo es descarado como en Siria ... y otras de formas mucho mas sutiles.

El capitalismo es un generador de desigualdades... y cuando las cosas van bien y se crece, aunque las desigualdades crecen todos pueden beneficiarse (aunque sea con migajas) Es el famoso win-win tan preconizado por los anglos. El problema es cuando se decrece.... y en estas estamos... Si alguien "win" otro "lost" en decrecimiento...


----------



## Impresionante (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Karma bueno (15 Ago 2022)

Hay otra vida ahi fuera...

*Las exportaciones de China a Rusia se disparan*






Rusia compró bienes por valor de 6.700 millones de dólares a China en julio, un aumento de más de un tercio con respecto al mes anterior, informó Bloomberg hoy, citando datos de la autoridad aduanera de China.
Según el informe, los productos chinos están llenando el vacío dejado por el éxodo de marcas occidentales en medio de sanciones sin precedentes.

Los envíos chinos a Rusia aumentaron un 22,2% en julio respecto al año anterior en términos de dólares, sacudiéndose la caída del 17% en junio y marcando el primer crecimiento desde marzo, calculó Reuters en base a los datos publicados.
El crecimiento de las importaciones de Rusia mantuvo un ritmo elevado del 49,3% en julio, aunque más lento que el aumento del 56% en junio y el aumento del 79,6% en mayo.
En general, el comercio bilateral entre China y Rusia se situó en 97.710 millones de dólares en los primeros siete meses de 2022, un 29% más que el año anterior.
«Se espera que el comercio exterior entre China y Rusia este año supere el nivel de 2021, cuando el comercio bilateral se situó en 146.870 millones de dólares, un récord», dijo el presidente del Instituto de Investigación de Economía Regional China-Rusia Contemporánea, Song Kui, al Global Times el domingo.
Explicó que además de la cooperación energética, en los últimos años, el comercio entre los dos países se ha expandido a la alimentación y la agricultura, los vehículos de nueva energía y otros campos.
«La búsqueda de acuerdos en moneda local en el comercio entre China y Rusia también proporciona más conveniencia para que los comerciantes entre los dos países estabilicen el comercio exterior y eviten la hegemonía del dólar estadounidense»










Las exportaciones de China a Rusia se disparan







www.alertadigital.com





A tomar porculo el Dolar...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> i hay alguien que merezca el premio nobel de la paz es Trump.
> 
> Si hubiese querido habría iniciado una guerra civil sin la menor duda.
> 
> ...





















En imágenes: El Capitolio de EE.UU. se blinda durante la votación de «impeachment» a Trump


La seguridad del edificio se ha incrementado exponencialmente tras el asalto que se produjo el pasado miércoles, 6 de enero; cientos de miembros de la Guardia Nacional vigilan las distintas estancias



www.abc.es




*¿ qué aprendimos de los soldados tirados por el suelo del Capitolio , manifestándose en contra de estar ahí ?*

- que es más importante el relato de los hechos por parte de los medios de comunicación, que los propios hechos y que la gente se cree cualquier cosa aunque contradiga completamente el sentido común.

- que todos los medios occidentales están coordinados, siguen el mismo guion y pertenecen a los mismos dueños. Un poder supranacional mucho más poderoso que el presidente de Estados Unidos, y que manda también en los ejércitos, políticos, jueces y todo el establishment de todos los países subyugados a ese poder.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

No seamos crueles con él . Sin alfonbass no sabríamos de las excelencis de la llibertad de occidente ni del liberalismo bien entendido.

Por cierto: @alfonbass ¿Dónde hay mas libertad en la URSS que jubilaba a los 60 y 57 las mujeres. o en occidente que jubila más tarde ya que en paises como España nos vamos a los 67 y creciendo,Para mí la URSS te proporcionaba mas libertad -te liberaba del trabajo-


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si es vuestra "llorera principal"!!!
> Me canso de repetir que las libertades deben ser individuales, sois vosotros los que tratáis de argumentar que con 400 dolares, que es el sueldo medio de países con "mucho estado" se vive mejor que con 6000 Dolares, que es el sueldo medio que te puedes encontrar en la malvada Suiza liberal....



Qué gran paladin del aborto y de la eutanasia.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @kelden
> @Alabama Anon
> @Mabuse
> @El_Suave
> ...




Pero bueno, colega, esto es un foro para debatir, cada uno lo hace como quiere y puede, acaso te digo yo como debes escribir tus post?

La vena dictatorial esa la tenéis muy profunda algunos....


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

O los prorrusos tenemos espíritu crítico o nos transformaremos en BORREGOS, como los VACUNADOS.


Como la mayoría sabéis, estoy teniendo unas dudas bastante fundadas sobre la marcha de la operación especial en Ucrania y sobre la capacidad de Putin para llevarla a cabo con éxito...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT
> *Parece que se apunta a Irán.*



Como no podía ser de otra forma.
Los Malvados habituales.


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo |


Las Fuerzas de Ucrania han recibido un duro golpe en la guerra en Ucrania : la pérdida del capitán Anton Lystopad , reconocido en 2019 como el mejor p




www.elmundo.es





Las Fuerzas de *Ucrania* han recibido un duro golpe en la *guerra en Ucrania*: la pérdida de su mejor piloto de combate, el capitán *Anton Lystopad*. *Lystopad* fue reconocido en 2019 como el mejor piloto de combate de *Ucrania*. Unos días antes de su muerte, el presidente de* Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, le otorgó la Orden al Coraje de tercer grado. 

RIP


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

La lección que la UE aprendió en Afganistán y que la guerra de Ucrania le obligó a olvidar


Con la marcha del último convoy que partía de la capital afgana, el alto representante admitió que este evento debería empujar a la UE "a invertir más en su seguridad y a aprender a pensar y a actuar en términos estratégicos"




www.elconfidencial.com





*Ya en la antesala de la guerra*, Bruselas dependía casi al 100% de la Inteligencia norteamericana. Tras la irrupción de la contienda, ha sido la *Casa Blanca* quien ha trazado las líneas generales de la estrategia occidental. Una de las realidades que deja ya el conflicto es la* mayor presencia militar de Estados Unidos en Europa.

Vamos, que esto ya estaba de sobra preparado.*


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Deuda USA en tiempo real. Ya está más cerca de los 31 que de los 30.



https://usdebtclock.org/


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

Orbán desafía el consenso europeo y paga a Putin en rublos


Gazprom aumenta el suministro de gas destinado a Hungría a través de los Balcanes



www.abc.es


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Deuda USA en tiempo real. Ya está más cerca de los 31 que de los 30.
> 
> 
> 
> https://usdebtclock.org/



No importa tanto el nivel de deuda sino quienes son los tenedores de esa deuda e in fine los propietarios del país y de occidente: principalmente la misma banca financiera trilera usana que ha transformado un valor negativo en título de propiedad con dinero que no existe.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Tensar la cuerda


Durante meses, la escasez de armas y las plegarias a sus socios extranjeros en busca de más equipamiento y munición ha sido la base del discurso ucraniano. La guerra se había convertido en una guer…




slavyangrad.es











Tensar la cuerda


15/08/2022


Durante meses, la escasez de armas y las plegarias a sus socios extranjeros en busca de más equipamiento y munición ha sido la base del discurso ucraniano. La guerra se había convertido en una guerra de artillería -en realidad lo fue desde sus inicios en 2014- y la superioridad rusa en cantidad y en calibre retrasaban lo inevitable: la victoria de Ucrania. El discurso había cambiado y ya no se hablaba de las tropas rusas como un ejército inoperante que sería derrotado en dos semanas como ocurriera tras la retirada rusa de Kiev y Chernigov. En esas primeras semanas, Volodymyr Zelensky insistía en reunirse con Vladimir Putin para mostrarle cual era “el estado de su ejército”. El fracaso ucraniano a la hora de convertir esa retirada rusa del frente norte en victorias en los frentes sur o este obligó a modificar la comunicación de guerra.

Aunque la victoria ucraniana seguía siendo inevitable, los avances _temporales_ de Rusia en Mariupol y especialmente en Lugansk hacían necesario adaptar la táctica, que pasaba a centrarse en la superioridad de las armas occidentales frente a las rusas/soviéticas. Temporalmente, hubo que explotar incluso el elevado número de bajas entre las tropas. Ucrania y su prensa afín pasaron rápidamente de ocultar todo intento por conocer el nivel de bajas ucranianas en el frente a exagerar las cifras como un argumento para remarcar la necesidad de mayor asistencia extranjera. Eso sí, la narrativa oficial seguía basándose en una supuestamente probada superioridad de los soldados ucranianos sobre los rusos, lo que haría de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania imparables en caso de ser fuertemente armadas con equipamiento occidental.

Ese equipamiento comenzó a llegar en grandes cantidades y junto al resto de material pesado de fabricación rusa o ucraniana, dio ciertos resultados. Eso sí, en cada uno de ellos, eran las armas occidentales las que habían conseguido el logro, una forma, no solo de publicitar los éxitos del material, sino de exigir que el flujo de entregas continuara y aumentara.

En estos meses, la capacidad destructora de Ucrania ha aumentado notablemente, no solo por la disponibilidad de armamento de más precisión y mayor calibre, sino también por las propias necesidades de la guerra, que a medida que avanza supone mayor peligro y mayor destrucción a ambos lados del frente. A base de bombardeos constantes Ucrania logró la retirada rusa de la Isla de las Serpientes, un islote despoblado pero estratégico a la hora de controlar el tráfico marítimo de la región de Odessa y potencialmente peligroso para las tropas rusas y las regiones controladas por Rusia en caso de contar con una guarnición ucraniana armada con misiles de largo alcance. Pese al triunfalismo con el que Ucrania recibió la retirada rusa -que fue obligada y no un _gesto de buena voluntad_ como quiso explicar Moscú- y una operación para colocar allí una enorme bandera ucraniana y rescatar a un perro, Rusia, que mantiene el control a fuego, ha logrado que no pueda instalarse allí base militar permanente alguna.

Zmeiny no ha sido el único éxito adjudicado a las armas extranjeras. Los constantes ataques a depósitos de armamento o munición -en ocasiones han resultado ser objetos civiles, como el depósito de tranvías de Alchevsk, que Ucrania presentó como un gran éxito- han dado imágenes espectaculares a ambos lados del frente, pero la prensa occidental ha destacado únicamente las explosiones ocurridas en zonas controladas por las tropas rusas. Y fuentes como _The Times_ han querido ver en el ataque a un aeródromo en Crimea, que destruyó varias aeronaves, la prueba de que Ucrania dispone de misiles de aún más largo alcance de los que se había anunciado oficialmente. Sin embargo, por el momento no hay prueba alguna de la participación de misiles en el ataque, ya que la población de la región desde el primer momento afirmó no haber escuchado el sonido de misiles aproximándose.

A lo largo de estos meses, se ha hecho evidente que, armada con artillería de más largo alcance, que utiliza de forma combinada por sistemas de artillería de fabricación rusa, Ucrania ha adquirido una mayor capacidad destructora, pero también es obvio que eso no se ha traducido en un cambio de tendencia en el frente. Los avances rusos son lentos en Donbass, teatro principal de esta guerra, e inexistentes en la zona sur, pero también lo son los avances ucranianos, pese a tratar de presentar como una gran victoria la captura de una aldea abandonada en la zona de Izium.

Ese intento ucraniano de presentar como logro cualquier avance insignificante y que rápidamente puede ser revertido muestra grandes probabilidades de que la guerra se dirija a una fase de estancamiento en la que las partes tengan que arriesgar grandes pérdidas para lograr mínimos avances. Es así en el frente de Jerson-Nikolaev, donde las tropas ucranianas podrían avanzar ligeramente, pero a costa de quedar expuestas a la artillería rusa. Lo mismo podría ocurrir a las tropas rusas en caso de tratar de avanzar sobre Nikolaev, en cuyos alrededores quedarían expuestas ante la artillería ucraniana (ya fuera de producción occidental o la también potente artillería de fabricación rusa o ucraniana).

Esta situación condena a la guerra a continuar con el uso intensivo de artillería y ataques de largo alcance a ambos lados del frente, con la destrucción garantizada de objetivos tanto en Nikolaev como en Jerson, donde la inteligencia británica continúa afirmando que los ataques con HIMARS “probablemente” han dejado fuera de uso los dos puentes a través de los cuales Rusia suministra a la ciudad, situada en la margen derecha del río Dniéper. Esa capacidad destructora y la vulnerabilidad de las tropas rusas por causas geográficas son la principal esperanza ucraniana para recuperar Jerson, no por captura, sino por abandono ruso, una esperanza ingenua que en las últimas semanas está chocando con el aumento de los ataques rusos en dirección a Nikolaev.

Es más, la tantas veces anunciada ofensiva ucraniana sobre Jerson, que sería recuperado antes de finalizar agosto (Ucrania necesita una victoria que explotar el Día de la Independencia) es ahora cuestionada incluso por la prensa más afín a Kiev. Si hace dos semanas _The Times _publicaba un extenso reportaje sobre el frente sur en el que afirmaba que Rusia se enfrentaba a “una derrota humillante”, este último fin de semana, _The Washington Post_ matizaba afirmando que Ucrania no dispone de las fuerzas suficientes para una gran contraofensiva en el frente sur. Sin embargo, incluso en ese escepticismo, el medio navega entre la exigencia de más armas para contrarrestar a la potente Rusia y la derrota inminente de esas tropas.

El artículo destaca la importancia estratégica de la parte oriental de la región para Rusia a la hora de garantizar el suministro de agua a Crimea. “En los primeros días tras la invasión, las fuerzas rusas hicieron explotar en el canal de la región una presa que hacía tiempo que enfurecía a Putin”, afirma el artículo en referencia a la barrera construida por Ucrania para impedir el paso de agua al canal que surtía de agua a la península y a su población. Ucrania era consciente, lo fue durante años, de estar causando una catástrofe para la agricultura de la región y grandes dificultades, no solo para las autoridades rusas, sino para la población.

Como otros medios, _The Washington Post_ da por hecho que las tropas rusas lucharán por todo territorio al este del Dniéper, pero dan a Ucrania el beneficio de la duda en el caso de Jerson, al otro lado del río. En un discurso que parece dirigido no tanto a narrar la realidad sino a suplicar más armas pesadas para Ucrania, es la capacidad de destrucción de las armas occidentales las que, rápidamente, pueden conseguir una retirada unilateral rusa de la ciudad de Jerson. “Creo que los rusos abandonarán Jerson pronto”, afirma el diario citando a Dmitri Alperovitch, uno de los muchos empleados de _think-tanks_ estadounidenses más interesados en presentar un relato que garantice más armas estadounidenses para Ucrania que en ver la realidad. En las condiciones actuales, y sin acuerdo diplomático a la vista (Rusia implícitamente ofreció retirarse de Jerson y el sur de Zaporozhie en marzo cuando se rompieron las negociaciones, en parte por la presión occidental) y tras casi seis meses de control sobre el territorio, Rusia está obligada a luchar por mantener su presencia en Jerson, única capital regional ucraniana en su poder.

Como ha podido observarse en el frente en los últimos meses, la capacidad destructora de Ucrania no garantiza victorias en las batallas cuerpo a cuerpo, pero sí logra infligir daños en las infraestructuras militares y civiles. A falta de tropas con las que avanzar sobre Jerson, Ucrania pretende destruir los puentes necesarios para el suministro -militar, pero también civil- de Jerson y a falta de recursos para avanzar sobre Energodar, (al contrario que Ucrania, Rusia por el momento no ha atacado los puentes sobre el Dniéper pese a ser clave para el envío de armamento al frente oriental) Kiev está dispuesta a un juego nuclear que está causando una gran preocupación mundial.

Eso es, al menos, lo que los líderes mundiales han intentado mostrar esta semana, cuando han exigido a Rusia el abandono de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, en la localidad de Energodar. Bajo control ruso desde marzo, la situación ha escalado ahora que se acerca el mes de septiembre, en el que Ucrania cree que Rusia podría desconectar la centrar del sistema eléctrico ucraniano, lo que supondría una catástrofe para la economía de Ucrania, que hace tan solo unas semanas aspiraba -falsamente- a exportar electricidad a la Unión Europea.

Ucrania, que a coro con sus socios lleva días acusando a Rusia de _terrorismo nuclear_, afirmaba el domingo estar atacando a los “soldados rusos que disparan a o desde la central nuclear”, con lo que de forma dudosamente velada admite que usará su artillería contra una central nuclear. Después de más de una semana de alegar que los cada vez más constantes bombardeos de artillería contra la central y sus alrededores son ataques de falsa bandera realizados por Rusia contra el territorio bajo su control, Ucrania añade ahora un giro aún más increíble: Ucrania ataca a los soldados rusos que disparan desde la central, pero que, a su vez, están atacando la central. Rusia no ataca las centrales nucleares de Jmelnitski o Rovno, sino la de Energodar, única central nuclear situada en el territorio bajo su control, un sinsentido con el que Ucrania no solo intenta garantizar seguir siendo suministrada por la central, sino también que Rusia abandone esa localidad para conseguir acceso a la margen izquierda del Dniéper sin que medie batalla. Para ello parece estar dispuesta a arriesgarse a un incidente nuclear, un juego peligroso en el que ya ha demostrado disponer del apoyo de sus socios extranjeros, que ya han descargado sobre Rusia toda responsabilidad por cualquier posible incidente.

Sin confianza en que esas ofensivas que presagiaba rápidas y exitosas vayan a lograr sus objetivos y con la certeza de que las armas occidentales únicamente garantizan más destrucción pero no necesariamente superioridad en el frente, Ucrania se aferra ahora a la táctica de tensar la cuerda para hacer la situación insostenible, un riesgo para las tropas propias y ajenas, pero, ante todo, para la población civil a ambos lados de la línea del frente. Más aún si Ucrania está dispuesta a jugar con fuego alrededor de la central nuclear más grande de Europa.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

@MilitaryMaps ha conocido la ubicación exacta del depósito de misiles HIMARS de Estados Unidos que fue destruido por un ataque de misiles de la Fuerza Aérea rusa el 9 de agosto.

El depósito, que según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso contenía más de trescientos lanzacohetes HIMARS, así como una gran cantidad de munición para obuses M777 estadounidenses, se encontraba en este edificio en las afueras de #Palanka, cerca de Uman ⇢ militaryMaps.info/mark/id669504









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Las cosas son bastante mas complejas... los suizos viven bien pq los nigerianos viven mal... el capitalismo genera desigualdadades y cuando haceis esas comparaciones de renta deberiais compararlo todo... No cuba con suiza por ejemplo.
> 
> Hay otras muchas cuestiones que se podrían discutir (por ejemplo las muchas limitaciones de la RPC como indicador de bienestar) pero solo ésta que esty comentando ya invalida este tipo de argumentos de los amantes del dios mercado.



La "desigualdad"....ok....
El problema con eso es que solo se puede igualar para abajo, y eso te lleva, inevitablemente al punto donde la gente termine pasando hambre.
De todas formas, no creo yo que el problema de Suiza sea una supuesta desigualdad, cuando todos, TODOS, tienen para tener una vida más que digna con sus decisiones.
Eso no ocurre en otros lugares "menos capitalistas" o donde "no quieren ver el liberalismo", ahora, pregúntate si la gente vive mejor o peor, porque aun espero a que me explique alguien las razones como mediante la pobreza la gente vive mejor, porque no lo comprendo
También estoy esperando a que me explique alguien porqué cree que la culpa de como vive un argentino, la tiene un suizo, en base a qué, a qué acciones y por qué en esas acciones no se tienen en cuenta nunca la responsabilidad del propio argentino (o nigeriano)
Mucho estado = salarios de mierda


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No seamos crueles con él . Sin alfonbass no sabríamos de las excelencis de la llibertad de occidente ni del liberalismo bien entendido.
> 
> Por cierto: @alfonbass ¿Dónde hay mas libertad en la URSS que jubilaba a los 60 y 57 las mujeres. o en occidente que jubila más tarde ya que en paises como España nos vamos a los 67 y creciendo,Para mí la URSS te proporcionaba mas libertad -te liberaba del trabajo-



Hay más libertad donde cada persona decide qué hacer con su vida. Punto


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (15 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> El Mendaz ataca de nuevo. ¿Hay gringos en Wagner?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156516
> 
> ...



Never in a house

Es lo que le dijo el capitan del SAS Boswell al jefe de los comandos argentinos tras la batalla de Top Malo House en Malvinas
Lo lei con 14 años en los años 80 y se me quedó gravado en la mente, y lo he aplicado durante todo mi servicio militar


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

Para que los incautos y despistados sepan de que va esto en dos videos:





Se trata de la imposición de una visión unipolar del mundo frente a una multipolar.
El capitalismo usano quiere la mera desaparición de los Estados-naciones y las soberanías nacionales.


----------



## Praktica (15 Ago 2022)

*El Estado Mayor de Ucrania reconoció indirectamente la pérdida del pueblo de Peski con las palabras sobre la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Pervomaiskoye.*
Hoy, 08: 22


https://es.topwar.ru/200304-ukrainskij-genshtab-slovami-o-nastuplenii-vs-rf-na-pervomajskoe-kosvenno-priznal-poterju-sela-peski.html



El Estado Mayor de Ucrania presentó otro informe sobre los frentes, con su propio, por supuesto, "color". El "punto culminante" principal, por así decirlo, del informe de ese día son las declaraciones sobre el "enemigo fracasado", así como que "el enemigo ha sido rechazado".

Viviendo en una realidad paralela, el vocero del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Alexander Shtupun, apodado “Rambo ucraniano” por su forma de expresar la información en pleno combate, afirmó una vez más que “el enemigo atacó sin éxito las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Soledar y Kodema”. Qué posiciones específicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en cuestión, el Sr. Shtupun no dijo. Recuerde que en los últimos días, nuestras tropas han eliminado a los militantes ucranianos de los barrios del sector industrial de Soledar. Varias unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan minas de sal para esconderse de los bombardeos.

Shtupun también dijo que en el área del pueblo de Peski, las tropas rusas "no tuvieron éxito". Esto a pesar del hecho de que Sands ya está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y unidades de la Milicia Popular Republicana, y además, nuestras tropas, después de este éxito, pudieron avanzar hacia Avdiivka desde el suroeste.

Cabe destacar la aparición en el resumen del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del nombre del asentamiento Pervomaiskoye. Este pueblo se encuentra a unos pocos kilómetros al oeste de Pesok. La misma declaración del presidente del Estado Mayor ucraniano de que las tropas rusas intentaron atacar Pervomaiskoye atestigua elocuentemente el éxito de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Pisky. Después de todo, si no hubiera habido tal éxito allí, la ofensiva al oeste de Pesok habría sido, por definición, imposible. Es decir, con las palabras sobre la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Pervomaiskoye, el Estado Mayor de Ucrania reconoció indirectamente la pérdida del pueblo de Peski.







Además, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania niega un avance de las tropas rusas de la defensa del ejército ucraniano en el área de Vuhledar. Si nos guiamos por la "lógica" del comando ucraniano, que se usa al describir los eventos en Soledar y la región de Pesok, entonces podemos afirmar que este avance fue en un par de días, sin mencionarlo, Shtupun en sus informes. Comenzará a nombrar otros asentamientos en la dirección indicada, agregando la frase de turno: "el enemigo no tuvo éxito"...


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Para que los incautos y despistados sepan de que va esto en dos videos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no sé de qué coño te sirven los "estados naciones"....como no sea para hacerte ver que no eres tan tonto mientras te saquean tu esfuerzo y vives más pobre que una rata, la verdad....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hay más libertad donde cada persona decide qué hacer con su vida. Punto



Esta usted hecho todo un poeta. Pero eremitas hay muy pocos y vivimos en una sociedad donde suele haber unas reglas....Se salió por la tangente: manzanas traigo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La "desigualdad"....ok....
> El problema con eso es que solo se puede igualar para abajo, y eso te lleva, inevitablemente al punto donde la gente termine pasando hambre.
> De todas formas, no creo yo que el problema de Suiza sea una supuesta desigualdad, cuando todos, TODOS, tienen para tener una vida más que digna con sus decisiones.
> Eso no ocurre en otros lugares "menos capitalistas" o donde "no quieren ver el liberalismo", ahora, pregúntate si la gente vive mejor o peor, porque aun espero a que me explique alguien las razones como mediante la pobreza la gente vive mejor, porque no lo comprendo
> ...



"Mucho estado=salario de mierda"
Donde dices que hay mayor peso del estado: En Suiza, Suecia o Alemania? O en Nigeria o Argentina?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Por cierto @alfonbass , por tercera vez le requiero acerca de su concepto de l libertad individual, porque parce rehuir pronunciarse y ello me genera grandes dudas ¿Estará usted favor del aborto y la eutanasia, como libertades civiles irrenunciables naturalmente?


----------



## JoséBatallas (15 Ago 2022)

Hola a todes.

¿Ha llegado ya la lava al mar?

Gracias.


----------



## Kron II (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Luego dirán los Ricardo Marquina de turno que en Occidente hay más libertades y tal. Pues que vean casos como este.
> 
> Bloquear las cuentas bancarias es algo muy jodido para quien lo sufre. No puede pagar con tarjeta, no puede sacar ni meter dinero, no puede hacer transferencias, no puede pagar los recibos domiciliados (luz, agua, teléfono, gas, internet, seguros...) Es como si no existiera. Dependerá del efectivo que pueda tener en casa, y ojito, porque muchos en Occidente viven al día.



Y como el Estado prohíba las transacciones en efectivo, ni siquiera tener dinero en tu casa te alivia de una hipotética restricción estatal en el gasto diario, por ejemplo. Este es un escenario que ya tampoco parece tan imposible como en el pasado.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> Hola a todes.
> 
> ¿Ha llegado ya la lava al mar?
> 
> Gracias.



Por USA esta a punto.


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Y como el Estado prohíba las transacciones en efectivo, ni siquiera tener dinero en tu casa te alivia de una hipotética restricción estatal en el gasto diario, por ejemplo. Este es un escenario que ya tampoco parece tan imposible como en el pasado.



Pienso lo mismo, tarde o temprano lo impondrán. Comenzarán prohibiendo las transacciones en efectivo a partir de una determinada cantidad, para comprar algo caro habrá que tirar de tarjeta o de móvil.


----------



## UsufructO (15 Ago 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Perdón por el off-topic: ¿Salicru no es una empresa que principalmente fabrica, comercializa y mantiene SAIs?



Off-topic- si, por eso le preguntaba si le sonaba, creo recordar que dijo que trabajaba en aquella época en una empresa de SAI´s y en aquellos años Salicru lo peto con modelos de bajo coste... En esa época yo trabajaba en una instaladora de redes para IBM.

Fin off-topic, so sorry...


----------



## hornblower (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No seamos crueles con él . Sin alfonbass no sabríamos de las excelencis de la llibertad de occidente ni del liberalismo bien entendido.
> 
> Por cierto: @alfonbass ¿Dónde hay mas libertad en la URSS que jubilaba a los 60 y 57 las mujeres. o en occidente que jubila más tarde ya que en paises como España nos vamos a los 67 y creciendo,Para mí la URSS te proporcionaba mas libertad -te liberaba del trabajo-



Ese argumento no es tan así porque si bien es cierto que se jubilan muy pronto también la esperanza de vida es mucho más corta


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues no sé de qué coño te sirven los "estados naciones"....como no sea para hacerte ver que no eres tan tonto mientras te saquean tu esfuerzo y vives más pobre que una rata, la verdad....



Tus sagrados derechos naturales no se defienden solos. Se necesitan instituciones, leyes, constituciones y una serie de derechos y obligaciones. Una cultura y un contexto construido por una sociedad con historia. Nuestras libertades (algo que no se puede definir desde un punto de vista individual) es el fruto de un esfuerzo colectivo: de gente que piensa más allá de uno mismo. Bienvenido al mundo real.


----------



## hornblower (15 Ago 2022)

A Zelensky se le ha ido la olla. Amenaza a las tropas rusas estacionadas en la central nuclear 

Ukraine will target Russian forces at Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant, says Zelenskiy.



The Guardian

Ukraine will target Russian soldiers at Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant, says Zelenskiy – video


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Esta usted hecho todo un poeta. Pero eremitas hay muy pocos y vivimos en una sociedad donde suele haber unas reglas....Se salió por la tangente: manzanas traigo.



Esas reglas deben estar basadas en el respeto a la vida del prójimo, no veo otra manera en la que no deba ser así...
Si esas reglas que tienes no respetan eso, no respetan la vida


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Ese argumento no es tan así porque si bien es cierto que se jubilan muy pronto también la esperanza de vida es mucho más corta



La esperanza de vida me la paso yo por donde usted sabe. Nada hay que nos proporcione un claro rejuvenecimiento. A los 60 estamos igual de cascados los de la URSS que los de hoy en dia. Incluso le dire que los niveles de calidad alimentaria, agua y aire pueden ser peores. A base de parches mucha gente va sobreviviendo de patologias que antes palmabas cancer, diabetes, hipertension, etc. por eso estadisticamente se vive mas, pero como vemos para vivir amoñecado en un geriatrico, me pregunto si vale la pena
Hay mucha manipulacion y mucha estdistica oficial mas que discutible. Lo que está claro es que a partir de los 6 te queda muy poquito que vivir en condiciones. y a los 67 ni te cuento.
Además, se proratea y se cobra menos de jubilación, pero mas de 60 es una barbaridad trabajar a cuenta ajena


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esas reglas deben estar basadas en el respeto a la vida del prójimo, no veo otra manera en la que no deba ser así...
> Si esas reglas que tienes no respetan eso, no respetan la vida



Eso no hace falta que lo proclame usted porque lo afirmamos todos, y como no, la carta de la ONU
Le requiero por 4º y última vez sobre el aborto y la eutanasia. De no pronunciarse consideraré que usted es un partidario de las libertades individuales de "boquilla". El que calla otorga.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2022)

*En la región de Nikolaev, se está restaurando un aeródromo con poderosos hangares de protección.*
Hoy, 11:31
0

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se dedican a la restauración del aeródromo de Martynovka, cerca de la ciudad de Voznesensk, en la región de Mykolaiv. El objeto es de particular interés para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania debido a los poderosos hangares, que son difíciles de atravesar con ataques con misiles. El aeródromo ha pertenecido a Ucrania desde la Unión Soviética, y Kyiv está tratando de usarlo para el propósito previsto.


Las imágenes de satélite muestran los trabajos de restauración que se están llevando a cabo en los hangares de defensa. Probablemente, la parte ucraniana planea ampliar la pista del aeródromo y construir líneas de asfalto entre los hangares.





Según las fuentes, los MiG-29, Su-25 y Su-27 ucranianos despegan de este aeródromo, realizando operaciones militares en dirección sur. Dadas las entregas occidentales de misiles anti-radar a Kyiv, existe una necesidad urgente de destruir los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania mientras aún están en tierra.

Mientras tanto, Occidente no tiene prisa por transferir nuevos equipos militares a Ucrania , tratando de vender aviones obsoletos. Por lo tanto, el jefe del departamento de defensa de Eslovaquia, Yaroslav Nagy, le dijo al canal local RTV sobre las próximas entregas a los ucranianos de los viejos cazas soviéticos MiG-29, que serán dados de baja por el ejército eslovaco a fines de agosto. A cambio, Bratislava planea utilizar equipos de aviación polacos y checos.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tus sagrados derechos naturales no se defienden solos. Se necesitan instituciones, leyes, constituciones y una serie de derechos y obligaciones. Una cultura y un contexto construido por una sociedad con historia. Nuestras libertades (algo que no se puede definir desde un pumnto de vista individual) es el fruto de un esfuerzo colectivo: de gente que piensa más allá de uno mismo. Bienvenido al mundo real.



Claro, pero no de manera obligatoria, de hecho, esto es algo que nunca funciona. Las relaciones entre las personas, que es lo que es al fin y al cabo esos "estados nación" que tanto os gusta, deben partir de la base de que deben ser agrupaciones completamente libres de coacción.
La gente se esfuerza en base a algo que pueden ganar de manera individual, por eso, yo me puedo ir a una compañía a trabajar para alguien, porque llego a la conclusión de que las condiciones x que me ofrecen, me resultan interesantes, es una elección libre y se llega a un esfuerzo colectivo.
Lo mismo ocurre con las obligaciones, te aseguro que no me meto en lo que hace otra persona, jamás he criticado a nadie por su manera de vivir su vida, en lo absoluto, además.
El problema viene cuando, por esos "estados nación" se acumulan problemas, en algunos casos se produce un extremismo nacionalista (en este caso os lo están diciendo a la cara de la manera más clara posible y no os dais por enterados), en otros, por un convencimiento de que solo una ideología puede "salvar la patria", (el problema es que, con eso, se deja fuera a las soluciones reales, que nunca tienen que ver con las creencias) o bajo un llamado "enemigo común", que, por supuesto, no tiene sentido normalmente.
Ante esto, yo te haría una pregunta clara, donde prefieres vivir, tienes dos opciones: A) un país sin ninguna relevancia internacional, pero donde todo ciudadano vive bien, donde se valora el esfuerzo y cada persona tiene lo que necesita según su estilo de vida o B) un país con mucha relevancia mundial, una superpotencia, pero donde no todo el mundo puede conseguir sus objetivos, porque el salario medio es bajo y porque las oportunidades laborales, solo pasan a través del estado y solo en base a los intereses del mismo
Estoy esperando que me reconozcas que te importa una mierda que la gente viva peor....xD


----------



## hornblower (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La esperanza de vida me la paso yo por donde usted sabe. Nada hay que nos proporcione un claro rejuvenecimiento. A los 60 estamos igual de cascados los de la URSS que los de hoy en dia. Incluso le dire que los niveles de calidad alimentaria, agua y aire pueden ser peores. A base de parches mucha gente va sobreviviendo de patologias que antes palmabas cancer, diabetes, hipertension, etc. por eso estadisticamente se vive mas, pero como vemos para vivir amoñecado en un geriatrico, me pregunto si vale la pena
> Hay mucha manipulacion y mucha estdistica oficial mas que discutible. Lo que está claro es que a partir de los 6 te queda muy poquito que vivir en condiciones. y a los 67 ni te cuento.
> Además, se proratea y se cobra menos de jubilación, pero mas de 60 es una barbaridad trabajar a cuenta ajena



En 2022, la esperanza de vida en Rusia: 78 años las mujeres, 68 años los hombres.
Como para jubilarse a los 65, sí claro


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso no hace falta que lo proclame usted porque lo afirmamos todos, y como no, la carta de la ONU
> Le requiero por 4º y última vez sobre el aborto y la eutanasia. De no pronunciarse consideraré que usted es un partidario de las libertades individuales de "boquilla". El que calla otorga.



El aborto o la eutanasia son decisiones individuales, no? como voy a decidir yo quien tiene que morir?


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Tus sagrados derechos naturales no se defienden solos. Se necesitan instituciones, leyes, constituciones y una serie de derechos y obligaciones. Una cultura y un contexto construido por una sociedad con historia. Nuestras libertades (algo que no se puede definir desde un pumnto de vista individual) es el fruto de un esfuerzo colectivo: de gente que piensa más allá de uno mismo. Bienvenido al mundo real.



Algunos liberales pueden llegar a ser muy ingenuos. Vivimos en sociedad, por lo tanto existen una serie de reglas y leyes (tanto escritas como no escritas) para poder regular esos derechos y obligaciones. Sin todo eso, los derechos humanos no tendrían valor alguno, sería la ley de la selva.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El aborto o la eutanasia son decisiones individuales, no? como voy a decidir yo quien tiene que morir?



No escurra el bulto. ¿Está usted favor de las Leyes que consagran la libertad del individuo para abortar y las que permiten al individuo solicitar la eutanasia?

Me ha costado 4 requerimientos y mucha estima macaca , que me contestara SI


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La esperanza de vida me la paso yo por donde usted sabe. Nada hay que nos proporcione un claro rejuvenecimiento. A los 60 estamos igual de cascados los de la URSS que los de hoy en dia. Incluso le dire que los niveles de calidad alimentaria, agua y aire pueden ser peores. A base de parches mucha gente va sobreviviendo de patologias que antes palmabas cancer, diabetes, hipertension, etc. por eso estadisticamente se vive mas, pero como vemos para vivir amoñecado en un geriatrico, me pregunto si vale la pena
> Hay mucha manipulacion y mucha estdistica oficial mas que discutible. Lo que está claro es que a partir de los 6 te queda muy poquito que vivir en condiciones. y a los 67 ni te cuento.
> Además, se proratea y se cobra menos de jubilación, pero mas de 60 es una barbaridad trabajar a cuenta ajena



Estás diciendo eso en serio? en España, la mayor parte de las personas de esa edad (rondando los 60) tienen buena salud....


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No escurra el bulto. ¿Está usted favor de las Leyes que permiten al individuo abortar y las que permiten al individuo solicitar la eutanasia?



Estoy a favor de toda decisión personal, esas son decisiones personales, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso? claro que cada uno es libre de abortar! debe tener toda la información al respecto y no hacerlo "a la ligera", pero...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estoy a favor de toda decisión personal, esas son decisiones personales, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso? claro que cada uno es libre de abortar! debe tener toda la información al respecto y no hacerlo "a la ligera", pero...



En sociedades como las nuestras esa libertad implica medios técnicos para el aborto y para la eutanasia. Deben existir reglamentaciones para haceerlos efectivos, y por supuesto queda implicita la aussencia de Leyes que castiguen esas decisiones.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estoy a favor de toda decisión personal, esas son decisiones personales, qué es lo que no entiendes de eso? claro que cada uno es libre de abortar! debe tener toda la información al respecto y no hacerlo "a la ligera", pero...



pero.......................


Lo de que es una decision personal es de perogrullo. Pero vivimos en sociedad y hay Leyes, además leyes que permiten las tecnologias o ayudas de profesionales a tal fin. Por si no se habia dado cuenta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2022)

*Zelensky despidió a los jefes de los departamentos de SBU en tres regiones*


15 de agosto de 2022, 12:29


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas con un ataque de alta precisión en la ubicación de mercenarios extranjeros mataron a más de 100, hirieron a más de 50 militantes de Polonia y Alemania. Esto se informó el 15 de agosto en el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.


“Se alcanzó el punto de despliegue temporal de mercenarios extranjeros en el área del asentamiento de Zolochev, región de Kharkiv. Más de cien y más de 50 militantes de Polonia y Alemania murieron y más de 50 resultaron heridos ”, dijo el representante oficial del departamento, Igor Konashenkov


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2022)

Serbia:

En la planta de defensa de Krušik en el oeste de Serbia Central, se produjo una explosión en uno de los talleres, dos empleados resultaron heridos. Así lo informó el 15 de agosto la edición local Kurir .

Según él, una empleada de 40 años resultó gravemente herida, en cuya mano le explotó un cebador (dispositivo para encender una carga de pólvora en armas de fuego) K34, fue trasladada al hospital de Valevo.

El segundo empleado estaba cerca en la tienda de cápsulas y recibió heridas menos graves.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (15 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> A Zelensky se le ha ido la olla. Amenaza a las tropas rusas estacionadas en la central nuclear
> 
> Ukraine will target Russian forces at Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant, says Zelenskiy.
> 
> ...



El objetivo es hacer el máximo daño a Rusia. No se enteran los anglos que por cada rector con fugas en territorio Ruso habrá un misil hipersónico volando hacia un reactor nuclear en el territorio Anglo. Están avisados.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás diciendo eso en serio? en España, la mayor parte de las personas de esa edad (rondando los 60) tienen buena salud....



JA. ¿Trabaja usted en el medio sanitario?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2022)

La limpieza por parte del ejército ucraniano de tres asentamientos ubicados en la margen derecha del Dniéper es una garantía de la seguridad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya (ZNPP). Esto fue anunciado el 14 de agosto por Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración de la región de Zaporozhye.

https://iz.ru/1378628/ekaterina-postnikova/smirnyi-atom-smogut-li-eksperty-magate-popast-na-zaporozhskuiu-aes
“La única forma que veo personalmente para la planta de energía nuclear es limpiar Zelensky Nikopol, Marganets y Tomakovka de los terroristas, tres asentamientos ubicados en la orilla opuesta del Dnieper”, dijo en Radio KP .

Según Rogov, es desde allí que el ejército ucraniano dispara contra la planta de energía nuclear


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> pero.......................
> 
> 
> Lo de que es una decision personal es de perogrullo. Pero vivimos en sociedad y hay Leyes, además leyes que permiten las tecnologias o ayudas de profesionales a tal fin. Por si no se habia dado cuenta.



Pero...qué es lo que no entiendes? tu no puedes obligar a nadie a que aborte....como tampoco a nadie para que no lo haga, es muy simple, y eso ocurre con todo tipo de decisión personal.
Tampoco podemos nadie decidir quienes tienen que ser tus amigos o con quien tienes que salir de copas el fin de semana, ni siquiera si has de hacerlo o no, son decisiones PERSONALES


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> JA. ¿Trabaja usted en el medio sanitario?



Normalmente me relaciono con personas...
Decir que la mayor parte de las personas en España de 60 años para arriba están enfermas es una barbaridad,
negar que vivimos mejor (infinitamente) que hace 30 años es otra barbaridad


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El objetivo es hacer el máximo daño a Rusia. No se enteran los anglos que por cada rector con fugas en territorio Ruso habrá un misil hipersónico volando hacia un reactor nuclear en el territorio Anglo. Están avisados.



Lo cojonudo es que cuando reviente uno de los reactores y haya nube radiactiva, los teledierreos aquí dirán que han sido los rusos los que han soltado la bomba (para bombardearse a ellos mismos).
Es que lo estoy viendo.


----------



## Praktica (15 Ago 2022)

Pues no lo dejo
yo no se de que va esta apendice onusiano
la pagina es español es muy diferente - no esta ‘tan’ actualizada
Federación Rusa Archives o

esta se dirige a ANGLOparlantes, su público o al menos es que buscan en sus ‘estados de opinión total different, total rare rare rare:
UN Security Council must prioritize accountability for Russian war crimes in Ukraine

de traca lo de (11 Agosto):

The UN Security Council’s unequivocal priority – with regard not just to Zaporizhzhia but across the entire conflict – must be to ensure civilians are protected.

Agnès Callamard, Amnesty International’s Secretary General.

“The Council must also include accountability for the wide range of egregious Russian violations in the conflict to date.

“The imminent danger posed by the militarization of the Zaporizhzhia nuclear plant is and should be the key issue for the Security Council. It would appear that this militarization is part of a broader strategy by Russian forces to threaten civilians and put millions of people at great risk. We should also keep our attention on Russia’s abominable conduct, and the fact that during its six months of aggression against Ukraine its forces have endangered and killed many civilians. We should not allow the Russian authorities to avoid accountability.”

La prioridad inequívoca del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU -en lo que respecta no sólo a Zaporizhzhia sino a todo el conflicto- debe ser garantizar la protección de los civiles.

Agnès Callamard, Secretaria General de Amnistía Internacional.

_El Consejo debe incluir también la rendición de cuentas por la amplia gama de atroces violaciones rusas en el conflicto hasta la fecha._

Deepl

_*"El peligro inminente que supone la militarización de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia es y debe ser la cuestión clave para el Consejo de Seguridad. Parece que esta militarización forma parte de una estrategia más amplia de las fuerzas rusas para amenazar a la población civil y poner en grave peligro a millones de personas. *También deberíamos mantener nuestra atención en la abominable conducta de Rusia, y en el hecho de que durante sus seis meses de agresión contra Ucrania sus fuerzas han puesto en peligro y han matado a muchos civiles. No debemos permitir que las autoridades rusas eviten rendir cuentas"._

de que cojines van estos, Rusia dinamitará _ZaporizhzhiaSon malotes de cojones._
ahora se vienen arriba con lo mala q es ucrania, oki, vale
pero esto es raro raro
reality mentiroso o verdadero a medias televisiva como modus operandi, tertuliane mode
una de cal y dos de arena meada
todo muy siglo xxi, imucha desinfo y un poco de info pa contentar o crispar, todo muy moduladito, casi de candidez infantil
casi plandémico. Los vacunas ukras son buenas pero a veces pueden tener cosa colateral. Pero el Covid es Rusia. En un mercado Chino, si. De Darpa.
o la onu que viene al final siendo lo mismo: ramas de The same tree, en inglés,
mañana hablamos de marruecos y pasado de argelia
asi no tendremos nada veraz y seremos felices

El Conejo de Seguridad de la ONU debe dar prioridad a la rendición de cuentas por los crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania

Una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU que se celebrará hoy debe dar prioridad urgente a la protección de la población civil y a la rendición de cuentas por la letanía de crímenes de guerra cometidos por las fuerzas rusas y pedir el fin de la agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania, ha declarado Amnistía Internacional.

Rusia solicitó la sesión del Consejo de Seguridad para centrarse en la creciente preocupación por la militarización de una planta nuclear en Zaporizhzhia, en el sur de Ucrania. El Secretario General de la ONU ha advertido que cualquier daño a esa u otras plantas nucleares podría tener consecuencias "catastróficas" en las inmediaciones y mucho más allá.
*
"Las denuncias que estamos recibiendo directamente de Enerhodar, la ciudad adyacente a la planta nuclear, hablan por sí solas del terrible impacto que la militarización rusa de la planta y de las zonas circundantes está teniendo en la población civil. Amnistía Internacional está investigando estos preocupantes informes e insta al Consejo de Seguridad a que haga lo mismo", ha declarado Agnès Callamard, secretaria general de Amnistía Internacional.*

La prioridad inequívoca del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU -en lo que respecta no sólo a Zaporizhzhia, sino a todo el conflicto- debe ser garantizar la protección de los civiles.

*Agnès Callamard*, Secretaria General de Amnistía Internacional.

"El Consejo debe incluir también la rendición de cuentas por la amplia gama de atroces violaciones rusas en el conflicto hasta la fecha.

"El peligro inminente que supone la militarización de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia es y debe ser la cuestión clave para el Consejo de Seguridad. Parece que esta militarización forma parte de una estrategia más amplia de las fuerzas rusas para amenazar a la población civil y poner en grave peligro a millones de personas. También deberíamos mantener nuestra atención en la abominable conducta de Rusia, y en el hecho de que durante sus seis meses de agresión contra Ucrania sus fuerzas han puesto en peligro y han matado a muchos civiles. No debemos permitir que las autoridades rusas eviten rendir cuentas".

Desde la invasión, Amnistía Internacional ha documentado e informado sobre numerosas violaciones cometidas por las fuerzas rusas, como ataques indiscriminados, uso de municiones de racimo prohibidas y ejecuciones extrajudiciales. Muchas de ellas equivalen a crímenes de guerra, que el Consejo de Seguridad debe condenar y allanar el camino para que los responsables comparezcan ante la justicia.

"La prioridad inequívoca del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU -en lo que respecta no sólo a Zaporizhzhia, sino a todo el conflicto- debe ser garantizar la protección de los civiles", declaró Agnès Callamard.

Meses de documentación de las violaciones

Desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania en febrero, Amnistía Internacional ha pasado meses sobre el terreno documentando las violaciones y los crímenes de guerra rusos. La organización ha publicado más de una docena de comunicados de prensa, informes y reportes condenando estos actos y pidiendo que se rindan cuentas. La organización también ha instado a las fuerzas ucranianas a tomar medidas adicionales para proteger a los civiles. Como en todos los conflictos armados, Amnistía Internacional pide a todas las partes que den prioridad a la protección de la población civil y que respeten el derecho internacional humanitario.

A continuación se presenta más información sobre el trabajo de Amnistía Internacional en el conflicto hasta la fecha:
1. El ejército ruso comete ataques indiscriminados durante la invasión de Ucrania: comunicado de prensa: Viernes 25 de febrero.
2. Ucrania: Las municiones de racimo matan a un niño y a otros dos civiles que se refugiaban en un preescolar: comunicado de prensa: Domingo 27 de febrero.
3. Rusia/Ucrania: Los prisioneros de guerra deben ser protegidos de la curiosidad pública según la Convención de Ginebra: comunicado de prensa: Lunes 7 de marzo.
4. Ucrania: El ataque aéreo ruso con una "bomba tonta" mató a civiles en Chernihiv - nueva investigación y testimonio: comunicado de prensa: Miércoles 9 de marzo.
5. Ucrania: Los corredores humanitarios para los civiles que huyen de los ataques rusos deben proporcionar seguridad - nuevos testimonios: comunicado de prensa: Jueves 10 de marzo.
6. Ucrania: La asediada ciudad de Izium está al límite tras los constantes ataques de las fuerzas rusas - nuevos testimonios: comunicado de prensa: Miércoles 16 de marzo.
7. Guía de cómo Amnistía verifica los ataques militares en Ucrania: Viernes 18 de marzo.
8. "Todo está en llamas": Un mes desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania: carta abierta: Jueves 24 de marzo.
9: Ucrania: Las crueles tácticas de guerra de asedio de Rusia matan ilegalmente a los civiles: nuevo testimonio e investigación: comunicado de prensa:viernes 1 de abril.
10. Ucrania: Los aparentes crímenes de guerra de las fuerzas rusas en Bucha deben ser investigados: cita: Lunes 4 de abril.
11. Ucrania: Las fuerzas rusas ejecutan extrajudicialmente a civiles en aparentes crímenes de guerra - nuevo testimonio: comunicado de prensa: Jueves 7 de abril.
12. Ucrania: Las fuerzas rusas deben enfrentarse a la justicia por los crímenes de guerra en el oblast de Kiev: reunión informativa y comunicado de prensa: Viernes 6 de mayo.
13. Ucrania: Cientos de muertos en el incesante bombardeo ruso de Kharkiv: informe y comunicado de prensa: Lunes 13 de junio.
14. Ucrania: El mortífero ataque al teatro de Mariupol es un "claro crimen de guerra" de las fuerzas rusas: informe y comunicado de prensa: Jueves 30 de junio.
15. Ucrania: Civiles muertos por los "temerarios" ataques rusos contra el bloque de apartamentos y el complejo turístico de Serhiivka: comunicado de prensa: Jueves 7 de julio.
16. Ucrania: Las tácticas de combate ucranianas ponen en peligro a los civiles: comunicado de prensa: Jueves 4 de agosto.


Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

*Marie Struthers
INSTITUTE FOR WAR & PEACE REPORTING*

*Giving Voice, Driving Change*

*IWPR United Kingdom*
48 Gray’s Inn Road London WC1X 8LT

+44 (0)20 7831 1030 
*IWPR United States*
1156 15th Street NW Suite 329 Washington, DC 20005

+1 202 393 5641 
*IWPR Netherlands*
iwpr-nl@iwpr.net

marie-struthers, de ai ai ai moreeeena, chica osce
Introduction by Ms. Marie Struthers, Regional Director for Eastern Europe and Central Asia, Amnesty International
Cooperación con organizaciones internacionales, regionales y subregionales








Other partners


Links with international financial institutions and economic organizations are maintained primarily by the Office of the OSCE Co-ordinator of Economic and Environmental Activities.




www.osce.org




otan, UE, otras organizacionews asociadas… punto pilote

en q cohones quedamos, AI?

UN Security Council must prioritize accountability for Russian war crimes in Ukraine

lo q queda muy dudoso el papel de para quien trabaja esta gente.1 de cal y 2 de arena. desinfo a medias y luego inflo un poco el globito, que algo queda

_El 4 de agosto de 2022, Amnistía Internacional publicó un informe en el que denunciaba las tácticas del ejército ucraniano que ponían en peligro a los civiles, es decir, los crímenes de guerra ucranianos (aunque AI no se atreva a llamar a las cosas por su nombre). Diez días después, la organización retrocede violentamente e indica que expertos independientes verificarán dicho informe para entender "qué fue lo que falló". Si Amnistía Internacional ya tenía una reputación dudosa, esta historia acaba de mandarla al garete. Veamos este desastre de ONG que no es ni neutral ni independiente._



*Amnesia Internacional*
Desde el comienzo del conflicto en Donbass, hace ocho años, Amnistía Internacional ha destacado por su increíble silencio en relación con los reiterados crímenes de guerra del ejército ucraniano contra la población civil en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk (RPD y RPL), o las sistemáticas violaciones de los derechos humanos en Ucrania (por ejemplo, la tortura de personas detenidas por el SBU, como Larissa, a quien entrevistamos recientemente).

Las pocas veces que Amnistía Internacional habla de ello, lo hace sistemáticamente tratando de poner a las dos partes de espaldas (para parecer equilibradas), salvo que, de hecho, al leer el texto en detalle, uno se da cuenta de que no hay ningún equilibrio entre las dos partes, y que AI reprocha, por ejemplo, a la RPD y a la RPL un vacío legal que no existe (¡a pesar de lo que dice esta organización, en estas repúblicas hay leyes, defensores de los derechos humanos y, en contra de lo que se afirma, los presos son bien tratados allí, como pudo comprobar la OSCE durante sus visitas)! Mientras que las pruebas del uso sistemático de la tortura por parte del SBU y los batallones neonazis ucranianos son legión. Pero shhh, debemos hacer creer que la ONG es neutral...

*Así que cuando el 4 de agosto de 2022, Amnistía Internacional habló por fin abiertamente de lo que venimos denunciando desde hace meses, es decir, el uso por parte de los soldados ucranianos de escuelas, pisos, hospitales, etc., con fines militares, poniendo así en peligro a los civiles, pensamos, ya está, por fin se deciden a hacer un poco su trabajo. Aunque no se atrevan a decir abiertamente que lo que está haciendo el ejército ucraniano es en realidad un crimen de guerra, y sigan diciendo que aun así, si mueren civiles es culpa de Rusia.

Es "curioso" que no recuerde que Amnistía Internacional condenara con tanta rotundidad los constantes bombardeos del ejército ucraniano durante ocho años sobre zonas puramente civiles del Donbass, que causaron miles de víctimas entre los habitantes, entre ellas más de un centenar de niños, en lugares donde no había posiciones, ni armas, ni soldados de las milicias populares. ¿Dónde estaban las condenas de geometría variable de Amnistía Internacional cuando el ejército ucraniano bombardeó el centro de Donetsk el 5 de julio de 2022, en un lugar donde no había nada militar, matando a Verónica, de 10 años, o cuando bombardeó la ceremonia fúnebre del comandante Korsa en el centro de Donetsk, matando a ocho civiles, entre ellos una niña de 12 años, Katia, que quería ser bailarina?

¿Dónde está el informe de Amnistía Internacional que condena el bombardeo del ejército ucraniano del centro de Makeyevka con municiones de racimo (las mismas que acusa a Rusia de utilizar a lo grande) el 6 de julio de 2022, que mató a tres niños e hirió a otros cuatro que estaban jugando en el patio de un edificio?

¿Dónde está el informe de Amnistía Internacional en el que se condena el uso masivo por parte del ejército ucraniano de cohetes cargados de minas "de pétalos" contra las zonas residenciales de Donetsk, Makeyevka, Yassinovataya y Gorlovka, que ya han causado más de 40 víctimas entre la población civil, incluidos niños, que tienen que ser amputados tras haber pisado o recogido estas pequeñas minas que parecen de juguete?

No, nada de esto será denunciado por Amnistía Internacional, a pesar de sus grandes declaraciones sobre su neutralidad, su falta de ideología, etc. La realidad es muy distinta y basta con leer los informes de AI para ver que son todo menos neutrales. Y su marcha atrás en uno de los únicos informes en los que revela parte de la verdad no ayudará a su reputación.*

Apenas tres días después de la publicación del informe y ante el revuelo que provocó en Ucrania, Amnistía Internacional tuvo que emitir un segundo comunicado en el que decía que "*lamenta profundamente la angustia y la ira que ha provocado nuestro comunicado de prensa sobre las tácticas de combate del ejército ucraniano".*

Pero donde la reputación de Amnistía Internacional acaba de ser golpeada por un iceberg al estilo del Titanic es cuando la dirección de la organización decidió plegarse ante las protestas por su informe, y hacer que su informe fuera auditado por expertos internacionales para, y cito, "entender exactamente qué fue lo que falló y por qué", para que podamos aprender de él y mejorar nuestro trabajo en materia de derechos humanos", ya que hubo supuestos problemas con "los procedimientos y las decisiones tomadas antes de la publicación del comunicado de prensa, incluida la investigación realizada, el proceso de preparación del comunicado de prensa, el análisis jurídico y político y el momento de su publicación".

¿Pero de qué problemas hablas? El hecho de que haya tardado meses en hablar por fin de lo que es conocido por todos los que se informan seriamente de lo que ocurre en Ucrania... ¿Cree usted que cuando los soldados ucranianos se filman a sí mismos (!!!) en escuelas, guarderías u hospitales, con sus armas, etc., no es una prueba suficiente para denunciar estas acciones?

¡Y estos son sólo los últimos vídeos que he visto! Hay docenas y docenas de vídeos que muestran a los soldados ucranianos en las escuelas.

Cuando el médico jefe del hospital de Volnovakha dice abiertamente ante la cámara que los soldados ucranianos dispararon a los soldados rusos desde los edificios del hospital, ¿qué más se necesita?

Cuando los propios residentes de Mariupol dicen que los soldados ucranianos les echaron de sus pisos para disparar a las fuerzas aliadas, y el cuartel general de una unidad ucraniana se encuentra en una escuela, ¿qué más se necesita?

Cuando los combatientes del regimiento neonazi ucraniano Azov dispararon contra los edificios para destruirlos antes de huir del avance del ejército ruso, y mataron a dos abuelas lanzando granadas contra sus pisos, ¿dónde estaba su informe y su solidaridad con los civiles?

No Amnistía Internacional, el problema de este informe no son sus procedimientos, ni la investigación que ha realizado, ni la elaboración del comunicado de prensa. E*l problema es que durante ocho años tu silencio cómplice ha dado a las autoridades ucranianas la ilusión de que sus peores crímenes permanecerán siempre ocultos e impunes, como un mocoso al que nunca se le dice que no y nunca se le castiga.*

Y al ceder al clamor histérico de las autoridades ucranianas, como los padres que ceden a su hijo que se revuelca en el suelo en un supermercado, acaban de demostrar que no merecen el nombre que llevan, y que definitivamente harían mejor en cambiarlo por el de "Amnesia Internacional". Al menos eso sería más honesto y le evitaría tener que fingir que es neutral e imparcial elaborando informes que desmiente en menos de dos semanas.





__





Cargando…






www.donbass-insider.com




Christelle Néant
vaaaale, deepl

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

y lo dejo q me voy de vacas, suerte to all the people.


----------



## dabuti (15 Ago 2022)

Kissinger avisa de una posible guerra y reconoce la culpa de USA.


Kissinger también ha opinado de la *guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia*. El exsecretario de Estado era partidario de haber *atendido las preocupaciones de Moscú* en materia de seguridad y *tachó de “error” que Kiev se pudiera unir de manera eventual* a la OTAN, como ya dejó caer la Alianza









“Estados Unidos está al borde de la guerra con Rusia y China”


Henry Kissinger, exsecretario de Estado de EEUU, ve cada vez más cerca un conflicto con ambas potencias y pide un “equilibrio” con Moscú y Pekín.




as.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Ago 2022)

Unidades especiales del ejército polaco y alemán destruidos (mercenarios en el argot), poco a poco y sin pausa…sobre unos 100 (5 grupos de combate o pelotones)…


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/15471691


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Normalmente me relaciono con personas...
> Decir que la mayor parte de las personas en España de 60 años para arriba están enfermas es una barbaridad,
> negar que vivimos mejor (infinitamente) que hace 30 años es otra barbaridad



Yo no he hablado de numeros ni de mayorias. Usted sí. Pero dudo de cifras y mas de las oficiales. Desconfíe. Tampoco la gente va contando normalmente de sus achaques. Por otra parte en algunos subforo de aqui miskmo se reportan mcuhas enfermedades y decesos de peersonas claramente por debajo de los 60.
Discuto de lleno el optimismo triunfante consistente en afirmar que vivimos mejor. Decir que infinitamente es de un sarcasmo desafiante y claramente grotesco. Nos tendríamos que remontar a la posguerra, y porque fue posguerra. Tenemos móviles sí. Pero las tecnologías es algo que nos da la ilusión de vivir mejor pero que en el fondo sólo es tecnologia. Por ejemplo el hecho de tener un automovil por otra parte me parece algo instrumental, que no es un fin en si mismo, sino una cultura que se forjo de tener la vivienda a kilometros del trabajo y pensar que el coche es "libertad".
El vivir no es tecnologia, tampoco es dinero, es un cúmulo de factores dificiles de valorar, e incluso que estan en funcion de las modas y momentos históricos. Hay que revisar la pirámide de Maslow. Mientras la tecnologia crece, elnivel de insatisfación de gran parte de los ciudadanos, al menos en parte de Occidente, alcanza cotas de record, lo podemos ver en el trato diario, y tambien en el numero de suicidios, otra manifestación de su querida libertad, tal vez la mas alta y radical manifestación de la libertad.
Comemos con menos calidad, los ecosistemas estan peor, los mares en concreto.

Estoy convencido peersonalmente de que las cifras se retocan o no corresponden a la mas pura realidad, en cuanto a la esperanza de vida, menos aun teniendo en cuenta los movimientos poblacionales de emigracion-inmigración


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Sólo


alfonbass dijo:


> Pero...qué es lo que no entiendes? tu no puedes obligar a nadie a que aborte....como tampoco a nadie para que no lo haga, es muy simple, y eso ocurre con todo tipo de decisión personal.
> Tampoco podemos nadie decidir quienes tienen que ser tus amigos o con quien tienes que salir de copas el fin de semana, ni siquiera si has de hacerlo o no, son decisiones PERSONALES



Es evidente que nadie puede ser obligado a abortar ni tampoco a que no aborte.
Sólo queria escuchar de sus teclas que estaba de acuerdo con esas Leyes que regulan el aborto y la eutanasia. Al requerirle tantas veces me parecio otear algun tipo de reticencia o prejuicio por su parte.  

En el plano politico por tanto usted esta mas proximo al centro e izquierda en estos aspectos que a la Derecha, como bien sabe.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Off-topic- si, por eso le preguntaba si le sonaba, creo recordar que dijo que trabajaba en aquella época en una empresa de SAI´s y en aquellos años Salicru lo peto con modelos de bajo coste... En esa época yo trabajaba en una instaladora de redes para IBM.
> 
> Fin off-topic, so sorry...



*Off-topic.*

Éramos una ingeniería con instaladores propios (en nomina) de Telecomunicaciones, no fabricantes, ni comerciantes pero nos teníamos que buscar la vida.

Salicru me suena un poco como SAIs pero no era una gran marca industrial, no seguía estándar militares, la más famosa era una vasca, mucho más caros que nuestros SAIs, los fabricados por un empresa madrileña con nuestra marca.

Al no seguir estándares militares puedes abaratar el precio pero la deriva de voltaje de frio a calor, el rizado (ahora ya no importa porque se pasa a megahercios y se rectifica) y la calidad de los componentes no tiene comparación, así como las batería especiales.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (15 Ago 2022)

Todos los que empezáis un tema ajeno al del hilo, la guerra en Ucrania, y lo desarrollais en este hilo ¿Que os pasa?
Solo haceis que enmierdarlo con información ajena al hilo y no se puede seguir con claridad. Os cuesta tanto abrir un hilo para vuestras discusiones, que no digo que no sean interesantes pero no corresponden a este lugar. Ya solo por respeto al resto.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de numeros ni de mayorias. Usted sí. Pero dudo de cifras y mas de las oficiales. Desconfíe. Tampoco la gente va contando normalmente de sus achaques. Por otra parte en algunos subforo de aqui miskmo se reportan mcuhas enfermedades y decesos de peersonas claramente por debajo de los 60.
> Discuto de lleno el optimismo triunfante consistente en afirmar que vivimos mejor. Decir que infinitamente es de un sarcasmo desafiante y claramente grotesco. Nos tendríamos que remontar a la posguerra, y porque fue posguerra. Tenemos móviles sí. Pero las tecnologías es algo que nos da la ilusión de vivir mejor pero que en el fondo sólo es tecnologia. Por ejemplo el hecho de tener un automovil por otra parte me parece algo instrumental, que no es un fin en si mismo, sino una cultura que se forjo de tener la vivienda a kilometros del trabajo y pensar que el coche es "libertad".
> El vivir no es tecnologia, tampoco es dinero, es un cúmulo de factores dificiles de valorar, e incluso que estan en funcion de las modas y momentos históricos. Hay que revisar la pirámide de Maslow. Mientras la tecnologia crece, elnivel de insatisfación de gran parte de los ciudadanos, al menos en parte de Occidente, alcanza cotas de record, lo podemos ver en el trato diario, y tambien en el numero de suicidios, otra manifestación de su querida libertad, tal vez la mas alta y radical manifestación de la libertad.
> Comemos con menos calidad, los ecosistemas estan peor, los mares en concreto.
> ...



No, vivir mejor es vivir más fácil, la tecnología juega un papel esencial en eso. Esa tecnología permite, por ejemplo, aligerar el trabajo de un agricultor, donde hace 50 años recolectaba x ahora, gracias a la técnica, es capaz de recolectar 3 o 4 veces más, es innegable.
Vivir mejor es poder tener un trabajo con un ordenador y vivir donde te apetece más, por ejemplo, y si, vivir mejor es tener un acceso a instrumentos que, hace unas décadas, solo eran para gente con un alto poder adquisitivo EXCLUSIVAMENTE.
A nivel de medicina, podemos decir lo mismo, vivir mejor es tener más y mejores tratamientos contra muchas enfermedades y, por supuesto, vivir mejor es reducir la pobreza tal y como ha pasado en las últimas décadas, donde cada vez hay menos personas por debajo del umbral de la pobreza, y no al contrario, todo eso, incluida la técnica es vivir mejor. Yo, desde luego, no me cambiaría por vivir en esta época, por la de la década de los 40, por ejemplo, pero NI DE COÑA.
Que haya cosas que a ti no te gustan, no las aprecias o no consideras que sean importantes es muy diferente.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todos los que empezáis un tema ajeno al del hilo, la guerra en Ucrania, y lo desarrollais en este hilo ¿Que os pasa?
> Solo haceis que enmierdarlo con información ajena al hilo y no se puede seguir con claridad. Os cuesta tanto abrir un hilo para vuestras discusiones, que no digo que no sean interesantes pero no corresponden a este lugar. Ya solo por respeto al resto.



Si señor,iba a decir lo mismo.....que manera de desviar la atención y cargarse el hilo.......


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Como cuando los hospitales durante la plandemia eran como zonas de guerra. Exactamente lo mismo.

No me creo nada de lo que digan mongolinos como el Galileo.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como cuando los hospitales durante la plandemia eran como zonas de guerra. Exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> No me creo nada de lo que digan mongolinos como el Galileo.



Es que no solo lo dice Galileo,está practicamente en todas las agencias de noticias....claro menos en las putinianas.....


----------



## Casino (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sólo
> 
> 
> Es evidente que nadie puede ser obligado a abortar ni tampoco a que no aborte.
> ...





Quien quiera abortar que aborte, no hay problema, el aborto debe ser libre, lo que no debe ser es gratuito porque se emplea como anticonceptivo y no lo es. 
De hecho, ojalá todas las rojas abortaran, anda que no nos iba a quedar paz y descanso en unos pocos años.
Lo que no termino de entender, supongo que por no seguir todo el hilo, lo que tiene que ver eso con la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si señor,iba a decir lo mismo.....que manera de desviar la atención y cargarse el hilo.......



Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente estoy de acuerdo contigo...


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que no solo lo dice Galileo,está practicamente en todas las agencias de noticias....claro menos en las putinianas.....



Y después de estos últimos tres años...¿aún les das credibilidad?

Te recuerdo que la verdad no es democrática, como tampoco lo es el talento.


----------



## El Veraz (15 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que ya lo estan intentando con la Ouija:


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, vivir mejor es vivir más fácil, la tecnología juega un papel esencial en eso. Esa tecnología permite, por ejemplo, aligerar el trabajo de un agricultor, donde hace 50 años recolectaba x ahora, gracias a la técnica, es capaz de recolectar 3 o 4 veces más, es innegable.
> *
> A la postre vive igual porque ahora todo el mundo esta mecanizado y el kg de trigo vale una mierda. Antes se lo sudaba y estaba mejor fisicamente, ahora se sienta en el tractor y no hace nada. Y gracias al tractor se expulsaron millones de personas desde el mundo rural generando un sinfin de miserias imposibles de referir por su numero de desarraigos, con su secuela de delincuencia, drogadiccion y fustracion. Se reconcentró la propiedad para hacerla rentable, disminuyendo el numero de propietarios. Y se practica una agricultura repleta de plaguicidas, fertilizantes contaminantes, y de generacion de CO2  . La realidad es muy rica y muy variada. ¿De verdad cree usted que una persona de los años 30 era mas infeliz que un personaje de la España del siglo XXI. Olvídese del empoderammiento de poseer un Iphone.*
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania advierte de "riesgos de desastre" en la central nuclear tomada por Rusia.*
"Los riesgos de desastre aumentan cada día" en la central ucraniana de *Zaporiyia*, que rusos y ucranianos se acusan mutuamente de bombardear desde hace más de una semana, ha advertido el alcalde de la ciudad donde se encuentra la planta.

"Lo que está sucediendo es terrorismo nuclear puro y simple", practicado por *Rusia*, y "esto puede terminar de manera impredecible en cualquier momento", dijo por teléfono a AFP Dmitro Orlov, alcalde de la ciudad de Energodar.

La central de *Zaporiyia* está ocupada por fuerzas rusas desde marzo (pocas semanas después del inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania*) y *Kiev* acusa a *Moscú* de haber instalado allí cientos de soldados y de almacenar armas.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Un dron kamikaze de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruye una torre de comunicación en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, Belgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Ago 2022)

Importarte aniversario hoy. Batalla se Varsovia 15.08.1920. Gloria eterna a los héroes, entre ellos un antepasado mío.






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Al-paquia (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un dron kamikaze de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruye una torre de comunicación en el territorio de la Federación Rusa, Belgorod, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.



Acero del malo


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Mas pruebas del ataque con HIMARS a los de wagner....


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

Parece que se confirma el avance sobre Pesky, un arrabal de Donetsk, que ha sido línea de frente durante 8 años. Fuertemente fortificado solo el alto mando ruso sabe lo que ha costado arrebatar ese barrio a Ucrania, los demás solo podemos suponer que habrá sido una sangría por ambas partes. Pero esta victoria solo es un paso en la batalla por advinka y tras esa trinchera viene otra y más fortificaciones y más bombardeos y campos minados y avanzar metro a metro durante meses y meses. De la capacidad de aguante de unos y otros tenemos una muestra en el parón ruso tras la caída de lisianks, donde se ve que llegaron al límite, aunque aquí alguno piense que los wagner tienen vacaciones por convenio.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Todos los que empezáis un tema ajeno al del hilo, la guerra en Ucrania, y lo desarrollais en este hilo ¿Que os pasa?
> Solo haceis que enmierdarlo con información ajena al hilo y no se puede seguir con claridad. Os cuesta tanto abrir un hilo para vuestras discusiones, que no digo que no sean interesantes pero no corresponden a este lugar. Ya solo por respeto al resto.



No se ponga usted asi, que son minimas digresiones, meras interacciones con los participantes a modo de escaramuzas al margen del frernte de guerra principal. Nos dan idea de las posibles vulnerabilidades dialecticas de unos y otros participantes, establecido su posicionamiento en el hilo principal.
De todas formas es fácil pasar de lo que no interesa como los post de @Disturbed y los de @rejon , incluso recurrir al beatifico ignore como En el caso de Asacopako y de Belmonte
De todas formas le ruego atentamente disculpas.
Son meros minutos musicales, mientras esperamos el definitivo Den Pobedy cuando caiga la linea Seversk-Soledar- Artemivsk- Avdiivka.
Los tempos de esta guerra lo permiten


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

HOY....


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No se ponga usted asi, que son minimas digresiones, meras interacciones con los participantes a modo de escaramuzas al margen del frernte de guerra principal. Nos dan idea de las posibles vulnerabilidades dialecticas de unos y otros participantes, establecido su posicionamiento en el hilo principal.
> De todas formas es fácil pasar de lo que *no interesa como los post de @Disturbed y los de @rejon* , incluso del ignore como En el caso de Asacopako y de Belmonte
> De todas formas le ruego atentamente disculpas.




Joderrrrr Carmencita lo que no interesan son los tuyos...aburres al personal sobremanera,quieres aparentar lo que no eres y pasa lo que pasa....pero nos aguantamos


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Joder con los putos rus@s..... Y luego diran lo de que la mayoría de los rusos apoya el genocidio y que son noticias fake occidentales. ..


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrr Carmencita lo que no interesan son los tuyos...aburres al personal sobremanera,quieres aparentar lo que no eres y pasa lo que pasa....pero nos aguantamos



Lo siento pero no me interesa la propaganda otánica. Por otra parte usted pare mensajes por doquier. Asi que lo que tenemos que aguantar de usted no tiene comparacion con lo mío.   De momento por deferencia no le he puesto en ignorados a pesar de lo PPesado que resulta aguantarle. Lo paso por encima y ya está. Los demas creo que hacen lo mismo y la prueba está en que apenas tiene usted thanks. Ya sé que le da lo mismo, lo importante es cobrar la mierda de mensjes que manda.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

*42 países piden a Rusia que devuelva la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*

Un total de 42 países y la Unión Europea han suscrito una declaración en la que exigen la "retirada inmediata" de las tropas rusas que ocupan la* central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en Ucrania. *"El despliegue de personal militar y armamento ruso en una instalación nuclear es inaceptable y supone un desprecio para los principios de seguridad y salvaguardia de todos los miembros del OIEA"


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es evidente que nadie puede ser obligado a abortar ni tampoco a que no aborte.





Casino dijo:


> Quien quiera abortar que aborte, no hay problema, el aborto debe ser libre, lo que no debe ser es gratuito porque se emplea como anticonceptivo y no lo es.



¿Qué mierda es ésta? El aborto sólo está justificado en los primeros días/semanas (en caso de violación) o tan pronto como se detecten malformaciones graves.
Todo lo demás, desde el aborto como anticonceptivo al "me lo he pensado mejor", o "me da miedo" es *ASESINATO*. A ver si os pensáis que eso que va ahí dentro es una cosa. Es una *PERSONA* completa y con su correspondiente alma.

Los putos satanistas de mierda os han comido el cerebro.


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Importarte aniversario hoy. Batalla se Varsovia 15.08.1920. Gloria eterna a los héroes, entre ellos un antepasado mío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una de las últimas batalla de la Primera Guerra Mundial "larga", que continuó en Europa Oriental y en Turquía hasta 1922-23, con alianzas de lo más pintoresco (incluida la de la URSS y Atatürk). Esa victoria tuvo su importancia, ya que el la idea de Lenin y Trotsky de extender el comunismo quedó frenada en seco, aunque lo cierto es que al no haber triunfado la revolución en Alemania ese plan ya no tenía mucho sentido (en mi opinión)


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

En el frente de soledar ,pocos cambios ,si hace 10 días llegaban a la zona industrial de las afueras ocupando la fábrica knauf y aledaños, se han movido hacia el sur ocupando unas manzanas y dos calles de "dachas" en un intento de unir la punta de lanza de soledar con la de Bakhmut, si bien la última permanece parada a la entrada del pueblo.
Más al sur hay otro vector de aproximación en Kodema y Zaitsevo como queriendo rodear por el sur Bakhmut. La anécdota de este avance es la nota informativa rusa sobre la caída de Vershina, una aldea de 6 casas a las afueras de Zaitsevo para la que reconocen han necesitado casi 1 mes de cruentos combates.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo siento pero no me interesa la propaganda otánica. Por otra parte usted pare mensajes por doquier. Asi que lo que tenemos que aguantar de usted no tiene comparacion con lo mío.   De momento por deferencia no le he puesto en ignorados a pesar de lo PPesado que resulta aguantarle. Lo paso por encima y ya está. Los demas creo que hacen lo mismo y la prueba está en que *apenas tiene usted thanks.* Ya sé que le da lo mismo, lo importante es cobrar la mierda de mensjes que manda.



Joder 138.521 thanks te parecen pocos o es envidia sana???????ayy carmencita,te veo algo perdia,te pasa algo?y lo reitero de nuevo...pasar a ignorados a la gente lo veo de cobardes...enga besitos...


----------



## capitán almeida (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *42 países piden a Rusia que devuelva la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
> 
> Un total de 42 países y la Unión Europea han suscrito una declaración en la que exigen la "retirada inmediata" de las tropas rusas que ocupan la* central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en Ucrania. *"El despliegue de personal militar y armamento ruso en una instalación nuclear es inaceptable y supone un desprecio para los principios de seguridad y salvaguardia de todos los miembros del OIEA"



jajajajajaja hoy no mañanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, pingüi saludos desde peski de tus "aniquilados" wagnerianos


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> En el frente de soledar ,pocos cambios ,si hace 10 días llegaban a la zona industrial de las afueras ocupando la fábrica knauf y aledaños, se han movido hacia el sur ocupando unas manzanas y dos calles de "dachas" en un intento de unir la punta de lanza de soledar con la de Bakhmut, si bien la última permanece parada a la entrada del pueblo.
> Más al sur hay otro vector de aproximación en Kodema y Zaitsevo como queriendo rodear por el sur Bakhmut. La anécdota de este avance es la nota informativa rusa sobre la caída de Vershina, una aldea de 6 casas a las afueras de Zaitsevo *para la que reconocen han necesitado casi 1 mes de cruentos combates.*



Apenas hay "combates" de infantería. Básicamente consiste en machacar a bombazos una zona, mirar con el dron si queda algo vivo y en caso afirmativo volver a machacar. Puedes tardar 1 día o un mes, depende de lo profundas que sean las madrigueras.


----------



## El Veraz (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas pruebas del ataque con HIMARS a los de wagner....



Eso son pruebas para todo el mundo decente, menos para los follaputins, que no se lo creen porque no lo han visto en RT. Este es el nivel.


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Eso son pruebas para todo el mundo decente, menos para los follaputins, que no se lo creen porque no lo han visto en RT. Este es el nivel.



Se sabe, dicho por los propios ukros, que por cada pepino que consiguen tirar ellos, los rusos tiran 20. Suponiendo que los rusos acierten la mitad que los ukros, que es mucho suponer, tu piensa que en el mismo momento que conseguían acertarle a esa base, 10 pepinacos estaban cayendo en 10 bases ukras como esa. 

Es simple estadística.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder 138.521 thanks te parecen pocos o es envidia sana???????ayy carmencita,te veo algo perdia,te pasa algo?y lo reitero de nuevo...pasar a ignorados a la gente lo veo de cobardes...enga besitos...



Pues no creo que sean de este hilo porquea aqui está a dos velas. Seran de sus correligionarios en el subforo de politica.Hay mucho titiritero y bufon en la ultraderecha.   

HOY REjon 11 mensajes y 1 thanks       
Makwa 14 mensajes y 18 thanks

Y yo escribo menso que usted pero he tenido dialogo con Alfonbass.

Exijo a su patrocinador que deje de subvencionarlo
@rejon

@rejon


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No se ponga usted asi, que son minimas digresiones, meras interacciones con los participantes a modo de escaramuzas al margen del frernte de guerra principal. Nos dan idea de las posibles vulnerabilidades dialecticas de unos y otros participantes, establecido su posicionamiento en el hilo principal.
> De todas formas es fácil pasar de lo que no interesa como los post de @Disturbed y los de @rejon , incluso del ignore como En el caso de Asacopako y de Belmonte
> De todas formas le ruego atentamente disculpas.
> Son meros minutos musicales, mientras esperamos el definitivo Den Pobedy cuando caiga la linea Seversk-Soledar- Artemivsk- Avdiivka.
> Los tempos de esta guerra lo permiten



Pero es que para los que no estamos todo el dia en el foro se hace imposible seguirlo porqué no podemos leer 100 páginas de cosas agenas que podrían tener su hilo específico en el principal o la guardería y claro para 10 comentarios interesantes no te merece la pena estar 1 hora . Es una pena ya que esos mismos foreros luego aportan, pero se van por los cerros de ubeda haciendo el hilo ilegible


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> En el frente de soledar ,pocos cambios ,si hace 10 días llegaban a la zona industrial de las afueras ocupando la fábrica knauf y aledaños, se han movido hacia el sur ocupando unas manzanas y dos calles de "dachas" en un intento de unir la punta de lanza de soledar con la de Bakhmut, si bien la última permanece parada a la entrada del pueblo.
> Más al sur hay otro vector de aproximación en Kodema y Zaitsevo como queriendo rodear por el sur Bakhmut. La anécdota de este avance es la nota informativa rusa sobre la caída de Vershina, una aldea de 6 casas a las afueras de Zaitsevo para la que reconocen han necesitado casi 1 mes de cruentos combates.



Dije como opinión que este mes los rusos se lo tomarían tranquilamente, manteniendo frentes y poco más aun así han tomado algunos enclaves importantes. Se preparan para Septiembre la razón es planificar bien los nuevos escenarios que se pueden dar, dar descanso a las tropas y reorganizarlas para los nuevos objetivos, aparte del calor.

Ahora se centran en la retaguardia, mejorarla, reconstruyendo y creando administraciones paralelas.

Es un espejismo lo que muchos medios pretender dar a entender de líneas estancadas, espejismo que pienso no equivocarme se vera roto en Septiembre.

Mientras en Mariupol pueden ir ahora a la playa, en Odessa esta prohibido.

P.D.: Sera en Septiembre, no en Octubre


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Apenas hay "combates" de infantería. Básicamente consiste en machacar a bombazos una zona, mirar con el dron si queda algo vivo y en caso afirmativo volver a machacar. Puedes tardar 1 día o un mes, depende de lo profundas que sean las madrigueras.



Pero que vas a ver con un dron ? Los soldados permanece dentro de esas "madrigueras" y no salen hasta que por su dron ven aproximarse a la infantería. O te crees que solo son listos los rusos? Y en lo de bombardear y bombardear mira Marinka o Advinka casi 6 meses así y ahí siguen ,aguantando con dos cojones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> i hay alguien que merezca el premio nobel de la paz es Trump.
> 
> Si hubiese querido habría iniciado una guerra civil sin la menor duda.
> 
> ...



Si mintieron en todo eso..

¿ por qué se creen ahora el relato?


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

Esto es para los jilipollas de salon conque Rusia va a estar bajo las botas de china,

*"Power of Siberia - 2": la primera advertencia de Mongolia*




Ekaterina Kobits Corresponsal de Expert.ru
18 julio 2022 19:58

Según la parte mongola, la construcción del gasoducto Power of Siberia-2 a China en su territorio puede comenzar en 2024. Pero primero, Gazprom necesita resolver los problemas de suministro con China, dicen los expertos, y al mismo tiempo decidir quién es exactamente más importante para resolverlos.

*uno más dos*

El primer ministro de Mongolia, Luvsannamsrein Oyuun-Erdene, dijo en una entrevista con el Financial Times que su país espera la construcción del gasoducto Power-Siberia-2 a través de su territorio hasta China a partir de 2024.

Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de gobierno confirmó que el proyecto ruso ya había pasado un estudio de viabilidad. Sin embargo, la ruta final del oleoducto a través de Mongolia aún está en discusión.

Recordemos que el gobierno de este país y Gazprom acordaron evaluar la posibilidad de tender un gasoducto para el suministro de gas desde Rusia a China a través del territorio de Mongolia en diciembre de 2019 mediante la firma de un memorando de entendimiento.

Y en agosto del año siguiente, el titular de la empresa de gas rusa, Alexei Miller, y el viceprimer ministro de Mongolia, Yanggugiin Sodbaatar, firmaron un memorando de intención para establecer una empresa en Mongolia para desarrollar un estudio de viabilidad para la construcción y operación de un gasoducto con una capacidad de hasta 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos. m de gas al año. El proyecto, que aparece como el "Poder de Siberia - 2", se mencionó nuevamente en enero de 2021, año en que el jefe de Gazprom anunció el inicio del trabajo de diseño y estudio.

Y el 2 de diciembre de 2019, tuvo lugar la apertura del propio Poder de Siberia: el principal gasoducto ruso para el suministro de gas desde Yakutia al Territorio de Primorsky y los países ATER, principalmente a China. Antes de este verano del mismo año, las secciones rusa y china del gasoducto Power of Siberia estaban atracadas en la frontera de los dos países. Este es un proyecto conjunto entre Gazprom y CNPC (China). Capacidad de exportación del gasoducto: 38 mil millones de m3 por año.

*Cuando necesitas paciencia*

Según Igor Yushkov, analista líder de la Universidad Financiera y el Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética, este proyecto era de interés para Gazprom incluso antes del conflicto entre Rusia y la UE y los EE. UU. y, en consecuencia, la actualización del "pivote a la estrategia del Este”. En parte porque el gasoducto hizo posible unir los sistemas de transmisión de gas del este y oeste de Rusia, así como gasificar parte de las regiones rusas.

“La historia del proyecto es muy antigua. Anteriormente, se llamaba gasoducto de Altai y se suponía que pasaría por la frontera occidental de China con Rusia. Las negociaciones con China han estado ocurriendo durante mucho tiempo. La República Popular China es conocida por ser un negociador duro. Además, un dato interesante: antes, para las entregas a Europa, Gazprom "abandonó" todo el norte, comenzó a desarrollar los campos de Yamal y se ajustó a ellos la infraestructura de transporte de gas.¿Y por qué? Porque la ruta de Yamal a Europa es más corta”, dijo el analista.

Pero al mismo tiempo, señaló, resultó que las posibilidades de los depósitos de la región de Pur-Tazovsky de Yamal excedieron las necesidades de Europa. Y "Gazprom" planeó usarlos para el "Poder de Siberia - 2" en adelante. Se planea entregar alrededor de 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas a través de la nueva ruta china.

En la situación actual, el tema del "Poder de Siberia - 2" para Rusia se está volviendo cada vez más relevante, cree Igor Yushkov.

Para Gazprom, es importante que el gas de Siberia Occidental no sea solo para el consumo interno, sino que Rusia en su conjunto mantenga las exportaciones. Además, dada la reducción gradual de los suministros a Europa, la Federación Rusa podría suministrar a China a través del nuevo gasoducto no los 50 mil millones previstos, sino muchas veces más, simplemente aumentando el rendimiento del proyecto.

Sin embargo, señala el analista, la República Popular China parece creer que el tiempo está de su lado.

“Probablemente, los chinos piensan que cuanto peor sea la situación en el mercado europeo para la Federación Rusa, más fácil será exprimir las condiciones más favorables de Gazprom. Por lo tanto, China está alargando las negociaciones, esperando que los suministros europeos finalmente se detengan. Y luego "Gazprom" supuestamente vendrá y aceptará todas las condiciones. Y aquí puedes preparar todo lo que quieras, pero si comienzas a construir un gasoducto sin tener un acuerdo comercial para el suministro de gas a China, esto solo fortalecerá la posición negociadora de China. Es imposible estar de acuerdo con tal construcción en cualquier caso ”, cree.

Según Igor Yushkov, dados los factores anteriores, la fecha anunciada por el Primer Ministro de Mongolia - 2024 - parece efímera.

*“Los chinos rechazan el gas ruso a expensas del gas natural licuado (GNL), su producción en el mundo es limitada... ¿Adónde irá al mercado europeo si se rechaza el suministro de gas por gasoducto de la Federación Rusa? de asia Es decir, China tendrá que pagar de más para competir en precio con Europa, ofrecer más y, en consecuencia, gastar más y más. O concluir un acuerdo con Rusia en términos favorables para todos. El gas a través de Power of Siberia-2 será en cualquier caso más barato que el GNL. Y esta idea hay que trasladarla a China”, concluyó el experto.*

*La gasificación de Asia continuará*

Estoy de acuerdo con mi colega y experto de la Universidad Financiera del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa y el Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética Stanislav Mitrakhovich. Recordó que el contrato en sí para el proyecto Power of Siberia-2 ya se ha discutido durante seis años, la situación ha cambiado notablemente en los últimos meses, pero aún no nos hemos acercado a concluir un contrato con China.

“En consecuencia, es un poco prematuro discutir la construcción del tramo final del gasoducto a través de Mongolia: ¿qué discutir si no hay un acuerdo con China? Y si los chinos no lo aprueban, ¿qué debemos construir a través de Mongolia?”, se pregunta el experto.

Quizás la parte mongola esté tratando de arreglarlos con declaraciones sobre el momento del inicio del proyecto. “Por supuesto, creo que el Primer Ministro de Mongolia estaría feliz si una tubería pasara por el territorio de su país. Mongolia habría conectado a Rusia con China, el país habría recibido dinero para bombear gas. Esto le daría la oportunidad de llevar a cabo la gasificación”, explica Mitrahovich.

“Pero para Rusia, las palabras actuales de Luvsannamsrein Oyuun-Erdene son solo una declaración que no se basa en la existencia de un contrato”, agrega.

Stanislav Mitrakhovich también cree que China ahora siente su ventaja en el tema de las negociaciones sobre la construcción del "Poder de Siberia - 2". Sin embargo, el balance energético de China no es tan inequívoco y estable.

*“De hecho, la propia China está lejos de ser una posición victoriosa, porque en caso de una escalada del conflicto entre Beijing y Washington, los suministros marítimos a China pueden estar en riesgo. Y aquí, la presencia de tuberías de la Federación Rusa podría ser estratégicamente beneficiosa”, concluyó.*

De las palabras de los expertos se desprende que Beijing continuará buscando condiciones favorables de Rusia. Pero hay limitaciones para esta posición, porque es Moscú quien podrá salvar a la República Popular China de una posible crisis energética. Y para esto, todas las partes deben estar listas de manera oportuna. Esto es lo que les recuerdan, o les advierten levemente, de Mongolia.









«Сила Сибири — 2»: первое монгольское предупреждение


По заявлению монгольской стороны, прокладка по ее территории газопровода «Сила Сибири — 2» в Китай может начаться в 2024 году. Но прежде «Газпрому» требуется решить вопросы поставок с Китаем, отмечают эксперты, и при этом решить, кому именно важнее их решить.




expert.ru


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> En el frente de soledar ,pocos cambios ,si hace 10 días llegaban a la zona industrial de las afueras ocupando la fábrica knauf y aledaños, se han movido hacia el sur ocupando unas manzanas y dos calles de "dachas" en un intento de unir la punta de lanza de soledar con la de Bakhmut, si bien la última permanece parada a la entrada del pueblo.
> Más al sur hay otro vector de aproximación en Kodema y Zaitsevo como queriendo rodear por el sur Bakhmut. La anécdota de este avance es la nota informativa rusa sobre la caída de Vershina, una aldea de 6 casas a las afueras de Zaitsevo para la que reconocen han necesitado casi 1 mes de cruentos combates.



Veo que tienes que aumentar tu ración de hemoal.
Ponte 4 al día, que no pareces mejorar 

Usuario con 6 años y 100 mensajes en el foro. Qué tiernos sois los perdedores


----------



## Teuro (15 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Me imagino que entonces coincidiras conmigo que eso de una comunidad internacional "basada en reglas" es un eufemismo de "aqui se hace lo q yo quiero y como yo quiero" ¿No?
> 
> 
> Lo dijo porque me parece que hay algo q se llama "aguas internacionales"....
> ...



También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Eso son pruebas para todo el mundo decente, menos para los follaputins, que no se lo creen porque no lo han visto en RT. Este es el nivel.



Y las vacunas son seguras, La Casa de Papel es una gran serie, y el Motomami es un discazo...

Ah, y el HMS Invencible fue hundido, o cuando menos seriamente dañado. Y los argentinos aportaron pruebas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

Si la agenda 2030 es la expansión del comunismo soñada por Rusia y China desde tiempo inmemorial y que fue la razón de la guerra civil española ...

Tendríamos que concluir que los países que aparentan enemigos de Rusia, simplemente están colaborando en la implantación de esa agenda.

Ya es bien raro que los rojos españoles y los comunistas que son los mismos que están gobernando los países de Europa Occidental y Estados Unidos... Se posicionen por primera vez en contra de sus líderes supremos.

Sólo a subnormales como Zapatero se les escapa la verdad de los hechos.










Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## NS 4 (15 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Por si alguien todavía piensa que de esta vamos a salir simplemente con unas duchas frías del "esfuercito por Ucrania" de Borrell y apagando los escaparates....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero...y el placer de exclamar JODETE PUTIN...entre temblor y temblor...cuando te duchas con agua fria!!???


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero que vas a ver con un dron ? Los soldados permanece dentro de esas "madrigueras" y no salen hasta que por su dron ven aproximarse a la infantería. O te crees que solo son listos los rusos? Y en lo de bombardear y bombardear mira Marinka o Advinka casi 6 meses así y ahí siguen ,aguantando con dos cojones.



Qué que ven con el dron? Si les han roto los cañones, si les llevan comida o no, si sale uno a cagar, si va la ambulancia, si llegan refuerzos, etc....etc... Se ve de todo con el dron ....

Bueno .... pues cuando no ven una mosca volar, mandan a alguien a ver si asoma algo. Si asoma algo se vuelven p'a casa y vuelta a empezar.

Exacto .... así llevan 6 meses los desgraciaos (en el buen sentido, es una desgracia muy grande estar allí ahora mismo) de Marinka, poniendo muertos y muertos encima de la mesa todos los días hasta que se aburran ...


----------



## niraj (15 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





Artículo prometido sobre la creación de LC / DNR

A muchos definitivamente no les gustará, porque la situación ya está cubierta por una serie de mitos y héroes que en realidad eran y existían, pero no sabían que estaban liderados por la mano hábil de alguien.

El truco es poner tal poder títere como resultado de un golpe de estado en el país para que las élites que lo promocionaron no lo derriben rápidamente, entonces los anglosajones inventaron una tecnología antigua y buena en forma de guerra civil para esto.

Y para prender fuego a una guerra civil, no solo es necesario inflar ideológicamente a los dos lados opuestos, sino que también es necesario darles armas.

No escribiremos sobre cómo los maidanovtsy recibieron armas, porque esto no es relevante, porque después de mediados de marzo 2014, los maidanovtsy ya recibieron oficialmente disparos de avakov al inscribirse en los batallones nazis.

Y siempre me preguntaba cómo las futuras milicias en Lugansk y Donetsk tenían armas.

En 2015, una de mis personas cercanas, que en 2014 sirvió en Lugansk, dijo que el equipo para abrir un arma de la SBU y distribuir armas a los manifestantes provenía de Kiev. A lo que se sorprendieron mucho, pero lo hicieron. (las circunstancias de recibir esta información por mí han cambiado un poco, porque por estas circunstancias se me puede calcular).

Y en ese momento tengo todo el rompecabezas.

Los anglosajones necesitaban una guerra civil y la prepararon en Donbass y Kharkov (incluso en algún lugar escribió brzezinsky antes de 2014) para arder allí, y sobre la base de esto mantuvieron su gobierno títere en Kiev.

Pero luego se enteran de que Putin se lleva Crimea. Esto no era parte de sus planes, pero aún así dieron la orden a turchinov de dar Crimea para cargar a la Federación rusa con sanciones y otras cosas. Pero el plan para el Donbass se implementó, porque necesitaban un conflicto no con la Federación rusa, sino un conflicto entre Ucrania y las regiones de Ucrania.

Y cuando comenzó el levantamiento en el Donbass contra la Junta de Kiev, en la Federación rusa, ellos mismos se asustaron y no sabían qué hacer, porque esto no estaba en los planes. Por lo tanto, hubo diferentes lanzamientos del proyecto novorossia antes de los "acuerdos de Minsk".

Y luego ya lo sabes todo por TI mismo.

El punto de vista sobre lo sucedido es exclusivamente de los autores del canal y, en ningún caso, tiene como objetivo ofender o humillar de alguna manera el heroísmo de las personas que se rebelaron en 2014 contra la Junta de Kiev.

@OpenUkraine










Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me






Por cierto, el difunto* Brzezinski en el verano de 2014 escribió los planes de la OTAN*

El artículo, por supuesto, ya se ha eliminado, pero la máquina del tiempo recuerda todo, porque guardé el enlace al artículo en mis marcadores de antemano.




__





Бжезинский советует уничтожить Харьков и Киев


Известный американский политолог Збигнев Бжезинский предложил план обороны Украины от российского вторжения. Ключевой момент — свирепые городские бои в Харькове и Киеве. Главное, чтобы у украинцев хватило решимости принести эту жертву.




web.archive.org





Brzezinski aconseja destruir Kharkov y Kiev

*El famoso politólogo estadounidense Zbigniew Brzezinski propuso un plan para la defensa de Ucrania contra la invasión rusa. El momento clave — feroces batallas urbanas en Kharkov y Kiev. Lo principal es que los ucranianos tengan la determinación de hacer este sacrificio.*

Brzezinski dijo esto, hablando en una conferencia en el centro Wilson.

Señaló que el principal problema en las relaciones con Rusia es el "chovinismo místico ruso". La mayoría de los rusos y el presidente Vladimir Putin están convencidos de que Rusia es una gran civilización independiente, diferente de Occidente. Los eventos ucranianos son las consecuencias de tal estado negativo de la sociedad rusa. 

Ucrania debe convertirse en un campo de batalla

Brzezinski señaló que si Ucrania necesita apoyo en sus intentos de resistir, los ucranianos deben saber que Occidente está listo para ayudarlos. Y no hay razón para ocultar esa disposición. 

Es mucho más útil declararlo, decirle a los ucranianos y a aquellos que los amenazan que si Ucrania se resiste, recibirá armas. 

"Y proporcionaremos estas armas incluso antes de que ocurra el acto de invasión. Porque en ausencia de estas armas, con la tentación de invadir y adelantarse al resto será extremadamente difícil luchar", señaló.

*Brzezinski propuso un plan simple para la defensa de Ucrania: involucrar a los rusos en batallas urbanas pesadas en Kharkov y Kiev. El ejército Ucraniano debe suministrar armas adecuadas para tales hostilidades. Esto causará grandes pérdidas al ejército ruso, prolongará el conflicto durante muchos meses. El hecho de que estas ciudades con una población multimillonaria sean destruidas, aparentemente, no confunde al conocido politólogo*r. 

"Pero también importa qué tipo de armas proporcionaremos. Desde mi punto de vista, debería ser un arma especialmente efectiva en la guerra de resistencia en las condiciones de las grandes ciudades. No tiene sentido tratar de armar a los ucranianos para que puedan enfrentar al ejército ruso en un espacio abierto: el ejército ruso es miles de tanques y comandantes listos para usar la fuerza aplastante. 

Debemos abordar las lecciones que hemos aprendido de los episodios de resistencia en las condiciones de las ciudades durante la Segunda guerra mundial y la guerra de Chechenia, cuya capital ha sido escenario de intensos combates durante tres meses. La conclusión es que para que los intentos de invasión tengan éxito en el sentido político, es necesario capturar las ciudades más grandes. Si las grandes ciudades, como Kharkov o Kiev, comienzan a resistir y no se evitarán las hostilidades en entornos urbanos, el conflicto se prolongará y conllevará enormes costos. 

Y lo principal es que, en este sentido, el momento del Inicio de esta crisis es de gran importancia, que Rusia aún no está lista para dar este tipo de paso. Tal movimiento implicaría graves pérdidas humanas y enormes costos financieros. Es necesario dedicar mucho tiempo a ello y provocará una mayor presión de la comunidad internacional.

Creo que debemos dejar en claro a los ucranianos que si están listos para resistir, a juzgar por sus declaraciones y acciones (aunque no demasiado efectivas), les proporcionaremos armas antitanque, armas antitanque de mano, misiles de mano, es decir, armas que se pueden usar en las condiciones de la ciudad. No se trata de armar a los ucranianos para atacar a Rusia. Es imposible atacar a un país como Rusia con solo armas defensivas. Pero si tienes un arma defensiva y acceso a ella, si sabes que la tendrás, es mucho más probable que aceptes la resistencia", concluyó Brzezinski.

*29.06.2014

Hace 8 años, todo estaba escrito, chicos y chicas!!!*

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".



¿Cuántos barriles te ha regalado el ISIS gracias a los pozos americanos en Persia para decir eso?


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué que ven con el dron? Si les han roto los cañones, si les llevan comida o no, si sale uno a cagar, si va la ambulancia, si llegan refuerzos, etc....etc... Se ve de todo con el dron ....
> 
> Bueno .... pues cuando no ven una mosca volar, mandan a alguien a ver si asoma algo. Si asoma algo se vuelven p'a casa y vuelta a empezar.



Todo se desarrolla bajo tierra, como en la linea ho chi Minh, han estado fortificado durante años y cuando ves una trinchera por arriba hay el triple de túneles bajo ella, por los que entran y salen sin miedo a ser descubiertos por un dron , lo de hacer caca me ha hecho gracia , es en lo primero que pensaria mi hijo.


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Todo se desarrolla bajo tierra, como en la linea ho chi Minh, han estado fortificado durante años y cuando ves una trinchera por arriba hay el triple de túneles bajo ella, por los que entran y salen sin miedo a ser descubiertos por un dron , lo de hacer caca me ha hecho gracia , es en lo primero que pensaria mi hijo.



Todo se desarrolla bajo tierra hasta que les descojonan la madriguera a base de pepinazos, termobáricas, iskanders penetrantes y otros juguetes. Joer tio ... para que están las bombas antibunker? Entonces, los que sobreviven salen y tiene dos opciones:

.- Escaparse o entregarse
.- Refugiarse en el pueblo más cercano.

A por estos últimos si va ya la infantería.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

*El comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania describió cómo el ejército ruso "hace rodar" a los militantes.*

Ilya Babakov 14 de agosto de 2022 a las 03:14






Las tropas rusas mostraron APU "infierno" en el suelo cerca de la aldea de Peski en la RPD, dijo Vladimir Rehesha
Foto: Anna Mayorova © URA.RU

Día tras día, las tropas rusas “hacen rodar sobre hormigón y asfalto” a los combatientes ucranianos cerca del pueblo de Peski. Así lo afirmó el comandante de la unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Vladimir Rehesha, con el distintivo de llamada "Santa".

*“Arenas… No tengo palabras para describir este infierno, para transmitir el grado total de desesperación cuando en el aire claman por al menos algún tipo de apoyo. Cuando los tanques enemigos, los cañones autopropulsados y los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal ingresan en las mismas posiciones día tras día, somos desmantelados, aplastados contra el concreto y el asfalto”, escribió Santa en su página de Facebook (prohibida en Rusia; propiedad de Meta Corporation, que es reconocida en RF extremista).*

También agregó que las autoridades ucranianas no responden a las solicitudes de ayuda, por lo que le gustaría reunirse personalmente con el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny. “¡Cuántas veces he escuchado estas palabras: “necesitamos ayuda”! Y cada vez [todo] terminó en pérdidas terribles”, resumió Rehesha.

Anteriormente se informó que las tropas rusas liberaron por completo el pueblo de Peski . El jefe de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, señaló que el enemigo abandonó sus posiciones y trató de crear fortificaciones en la zona.

La operación especial en el territorio de Ucrania, que está siendo forzada, fue anunciada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, el 24 de febrero. La razón fue el aumento de los bombardeos de la RPD y la LPR por parte del ejército ucraniano y los batallones nacionalistas. La ley marcial se introdujo en estas repúblicas. El objetivo de las tropas rusas allí es proteger a la población civil, así como la desnazificación y desmilitarización del territorio.









Командир ВСУ описал, как армия РФ «закатывает в бетон» боевиков


Читайте на URA.RU




ura.news


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



¿En serio ha dicho *esto*? ¿Después de escupir sobre la democracia, este SER DIVINO ha dicho...

*Creo que nuestra política exterior debería usar el palo y la zanahoria para incentivar a otros países de una forma que beneficie a los intereses de EE.UU.*

Ya no tienen ni careta, el filtro y las sutilezas se fueron hace décadas. No me quedan insultos para esta inmundicia.


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿En serio ha dicho *esto*? ¿Después de escupir sobre la democracia, este SER DIVINO ha dicho...
> 
> *Creo que nuestra política exterior debería usar el palo y la zanahoria para incentivar a otros países de una forma que beneficie a los intereses de EE.UU.*
> 
> Ya no tienen ni careta, el filtro y las sutilezas se fueron hace décadas. No me quedan insultos para esta inmundicia.




El ted cruz ese es un cubano trumpista hijoputa .... de lo peor que tienen por allí ....   Su abuelo era canario ....


----------



## NS 4 (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Están manipulando de forma constante, pero no pocas veces es inevitable que se vean las costuras. Como en esa captura.
> 
> Cuando digo que no les creo es por algo, porque lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 30 años (lo de Timisoara fue una de las primeras puestas en escena) No se trata de ser mas listo que nadie, sino lo que me dice la experiencia.



Yo no lo ignoro...me divierte el MENDAZ!!!


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> ¿Qué mierda es ésta? El aborto sólo está justificado en los primeros días/semanas (en caso de violación) o tan pronto como se detecten malformaciones graves.
> Todo lo demás, desde el aborto como anticonceptivo al "me lo he pensado mejor", o "me da miedo" es *ASESINATO*. A ver si os pensáis que eso que va ahí dentro es una cosa. Es una *PERSONA* completa y con su correspondiente alma.
> 
> Los putos satanistas de mierda os han comido el cerebro.




A quienes usan el aborto como método anticonceptivo habría que colgarlos de una grúa, y a los que se llaman médicos y lo practican también.


----------



## El_Suave (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No seamos crueles con él . Sin alfonbass no sabríamos de las excelencis de la llibertad de occidente ni del liberalismo bien entendido.
> 
> Por cierto: @alfonbass ¿Dónde hay mas libertad en la URSS que jubilaba a los 60 y 57 las mujeres. o en occidente que jubila más tarde ya que en paises como España nos vamos a los 67 y creciendo,Para mí la URSS te proporcionaba mas libertad -te liberaba del trabajo-



De hecho la liberación del trabajo obligatorio es lo que distingue a un rico de un pobre.

Nadie obligado a trabajar, aunque reciba un gran sueldo a cambio, puede considerarse rico.

Es rico el que puede decidir no trabajar, o bien decidir trabajar en algo que realmente quiera y le guste. Que le llene de orgullo y satisfacción (Borbonic style)

Un jubilado con 60 años ya no necesita trabajar obligatoriamente, pero aún es joven para trabajar en algo que le guste.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

*Putin: los militares de Rusia y Donbas durante la operación especial claramente cumplen todas las tareas*

15 de agosto de 2022, 15:14

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en la apertura del Foro Técnico-Militar Internacional "Ejército-2022" dijo que los militares de Rusia y Donbass cumplen honorablemente con su deber durante la operación especial y claramente cumplen con todas las tareas asignadas.

“Y hoy, en el curso de una operación militar especial, nuestros soldados, junto con los combatientes de Donbass, cumplen honorablemente con su deber”, dijo.

Putin señaló que el ejército está luchando por Rusia, por la vida pacífica en las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

“Claramente cumplen con todas las tareas establecidas”, subrayó el Presidente.






Путин выступает на открытии форума «Армия-2022» — LIVE — Vídeo | VK


¡Mire Путин выступает на открытии форума «Армия-2.. 10 min 25 s de 15 agosto 2022 en línea en HD gratis en el catálogo de VK sin registrarte! Vistas: 13297. Me gusta: 459.




vk.com





RT difundió el discurso del jefe de Estado.









Путин: военные России и Донбасса в ходе спецоперации чётко выполняют все задачи


Президент России Владимир Путин на открытии Международного военно-технического форума «Армия-2022» заявил, что военные России и Донбасса с честью выполняют свой долг в ходе спецоперации и чётко выполняют все поставленные задачи.




russian.rt.com


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De hecho la liberación del trabajo obligatorio es lo que distingue a un rico de un pobre.
> 
> Nadie obligado a trabajar, aunque reciba un gran sueldo a cambio, puede considerarse rico.
> 
> ...



Entonces, cada vez hay más gente rica 

PD: No entiendo lo de algunos, creo que, o no tienen relaciones personales o....no lo sé...
Todas las relaciones donde se dan debates e intercambios de opinión, TODAS, son situaciones lo suficientemente aleatorias como para cambiar de tema por algo relacionado, como es este caso, me parece que hablar de esto, cuando dicen que la economía de China "está muy bien y que muchos chinos están contentos", es algo que se debe contrarrestar, cómo? hablando acerca de la libertad de las personas. 
¿Tiene que ver con el conflicto de Ucrania? Por supuesto que tiene que ver, aquí se habla muchas veces de un "mundo multipolar", para eso, hay que analizar MUY BIEN qué tipo de mundo es ese, qué trasfondo hay más allá del manido "Eztadoz unidoz zon los maloz" y, lo más importante, como se va a regir ese supuesto futuro mundo.
Si estamos ante un conflicto con todo ese tipo de detalles en juego, es necesario mencionarlo y discutirlo, si no...lo único que haces es darme la razón cuando digo que este es un conflicto imperialista de mierda, donde una nación trata de subyugar a otra, punto, ni desnazificación, ni Dombass, ni seguridad, ni pollas en vinagre


----------



## El_Suave (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás diciendo eso en serio? en España, la mayor parte de las personas de esa edad (rondando los 60) tienen buena salud....



Gracias al Estado.


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".



No tenía intención de responderte a nada, pero ahora entiendo que lo que dices es culpa de la ignorancia.
No hay nada mejor que lo más reciente, te sugiero que veas el vídeo del divino senador Ted Cruz que ha traído el camarada Guanotopía, donde muestra una actitud muy explícita sobre la política norteamericana.


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El ted cruz ese es un cubano trumpista hijoputa .... de lo peor que tienen por allí ....   Su abuelo era canario ....



ya... y quiso seguir viajando gratis, por lo que veo


----------



## rudeboy (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo se desarrolla bajo tierra hasta que les descojonan la madriguera a base de pepinazos, termobáricas, iskanders penetrantes y otros juguetes. Joer tio ... para que están las bombas antibunker? Entonces, los que sobreviven salen y tiene dos opciones:
> 
> .- Escaparse o entregarse
> .- Refugiarse en el pueblo más cercano.
> ...



Pues haces la mina en vez de a 10 metros a 20 y pones hormigón armado por encima y ya te pueden tirar bombas atómicas. Al final tienes que mandar un tío que se meta dentro y a base de granadas haga huir a los defensores, o no has visto los videos de popasna?
Pero cual es la pega de este método? Que no puedes emplear tropas regulares porqué al final la supervivencia en ese ambiente es por pura suerte, ,entrenas un spetnaz durante años hasta convertirlo en una máquina de matar y muere cuando pisa una mina o le cae fuego de mortero por pura mala suerte.
Por eso emplean mercenarios, la escoria prescindible del khanato, alcohólicos y delincuentes la mayoría incluso venidos de siria, a los cuales nadie va a echar de menos.
Pero mientras los bombardeos pueden ser infinitos ,la escoria dispuesta a morir no y ese será el punto de inflexión de estas campañas.
El siguiente capítulo, guerras de salvas! Tambien teorizadas por el general gerasimov


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No se ponga usted asi, que son minimas digresiones, meras interacciones con los participantes *a modo de escaramuzas al margen* del frernte de guerra principal. Nos dan idea de las posibles vulnerabilidades dialecticas de unos y otros participantes, establecido su posicionamiento en el hilo principal.




No, en tu caso te están troleando y no lo sabes. 

Lee esto por favor:





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

15:26, 15 de agosto de 2022

*Putin habló sobre las armas prometedoras de Rusia.*

Putin habló sobre las armas rusas antes que sus análogos extranjeros

El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, durante su discurso en el foro Army-2022, habló sobre las armas prometedoras del país, que están años y décadas por delante de sus contrapartes extranjeras. Lo informa TASS .

*“Particularmente interesantes son los modelos y sistemas prometedores que están orientados al futuro y determinarán el futuro de las fuerzas armadas. Hablamos de armas y robótica de alta precisión, de sistemas de combate basados en nuevos principios físicos. Muchos de ellos están años, tal vez incluso décadas por delante de sus contrapartes extranjeras, y en términos de características tácticas y técnicas son significativamente superiores a ellos”, dijo.*

Anteriormente, el periodista militar Alexei Borzenko llamó al misil antibuque hipersónico ruso "Zirkon" un arma absoluta que le permite golpear portaaviones.

En abril, Yury Borisov, quien se desempeñó como viceprimer ministro a cargo del complejo de la industria de defensa en el gobierno del país, dijo que el nuevo programa estatal de armas se centraría en la creación de sistemas robóticos, armas de energía dirigida y armas cinéticas.

https://t.me/lentadnya


----------



## Honkler (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero que vas a ver con un dron ? Los soldados permanece dentro de esas "madrigueras" y no salen hasta que por su dron ven aproximarse a la infantería. O te crees que solo son listos los rusos? Y en lo de bombardear y bombardear mira Marinka o Advinka casi 6 meses así y ahí siguen ,aguantando con dos cojones.



Como estratega de salón no tiene usted precio, cuñado.


----------



## Julc (15 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".



Hay una cosa mas graciosa aún, se llama constitución y no hacen falta nukes para que el gobierno se la folle, sólo unos policías con palos.


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No tenía intención de responderte a nada, pero ahora entiendo que lo que dices es culpa de la ignorancia.
> No hay nada mejor que lo más reciente, te sugiero que veas el vídeo del divino senador Ted Cruz que ha traído el camarada Guanotopía, donde muestra una actitud muy explícita sobre la política norteamericana.



"Hay que usar la política del palo y la zanahoria para que los demás países hagan lo que nosotros queremos y así fortaleceremos nuestra amistad"  

Imagínate si eso es lo que dicen en público, qué es lo que dirán cuándo están en privado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, en tu caso te están troleando y no lo sabes.
> 
> Lee esto por favor:
> 
> ...



Lo estoy acechando con un dron para estudiar sus vulnerabilidades  .
Sospecho que tiene cierto recelo a pronunciarse sinceramente a favor incondicional del aborto y la eutanasia, jiji. Le he tenido qie requerir hasta cuatro veces y erre que erre
He intentado el privado pero creo que lo tiene desconectado para no molestar aqui. Y eso a pesar de que en su dia discutimos por privado creo recordar.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Ago 2022)

Que majos son los Alemanes, les van a cobrar más a sus propios ciudadanos por su bien. Nuevo suplemento que podrán cobrar las empresas a los ciudadanos de a pie por el gas que usen en sus hogares. Y el Iva del 19% que todavía no está claro, por supuesto no rebajar el Iva no es porque a mayores precios recauden más, es única y exclusivamente por el bien del ciudadano. Hasta que la gente no se harte de que se les rian en su cara....eso si, los políticos no tendrán problemas a la hora de llegar a fin de mes y calentar sus hogares este invierno. En otras noticias hablaban de una subid a de unos 1.000e por hogar al año.

*Suben en Alemania los precios del gas para consumidores por los recortes rusos*
El coordinador de área del mercado del gas en Alemania, Trading Hub Europe (THE), anunció este lunes que* a partir del 1 de octubre *el precio del gas para la industria y hogares se incrementará en 2,419 kilovatios/hora.
Este importe se corresponde con el suplemento que el Gobierno alemán ha autorizado cobrar a las empresas del sector para *transferir a los clientes finales parte de los costes extraordinarios que deben asumir* debido a la *reducción del suministro de gas procedente de Rusia.*
Este incremento supondrá para una familia de cuatro miembros unos costes adicionales de 480 euros al año, 570 euros si se le aplica al suplemento un IVA del 19%, algo que todavía está por determinar, informa Efe de medios alemanes.
El objetivo de la tasa, destacó el Ministerio de Economía en un comunicado, es "*garantizar el suministro de gas a los ciudadanos y a la economía en el marco de la crisis energética alemana y europea* causada de forma deliberada por la a*gresión rusa contra Ucrania*".


----------



## delhierro (15 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".



Eso de lo que hablas no existe. Solo hay que ver Yugoslavia, Irak, Palestina, Libia, Siria y un largo etc.... cuyas soberanias se han pasado los anglos por el forro siempre que han querido. 

La única novedad es que ahora otros hacen lo mismo, y entonces no se sabe porque hay un coro de quejas de los que antes nunca se quejaron.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Gracias al Estado.



NO, Gracias a la libertad generosa de las multinacionales farmacéuticas


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si la agenda 2030 es la expansión del comunismo soñada por Rusia y China desde tiempo inmemorial y que fue la razón de la guerra civil española ...
> 
> Tendríamos que concluir que los países que aparentan enemigos de Rusia, simplemente están colaborando en la implantación de esa agenda.
> 
> ...



Ya decia yo que eres otro fachuzo, a ver contreras, el comunismo murió con Stalin y más con la caida del muro de Berlin que hizo caer el comunismo en Rusia. Tú de historia sabes 0, tú que eres ezpanol no sabes que la izquierda enterita murió en el Congreso de Suresnes en el 74 de la mano de Felipón? Pues los que vienen después de él, los que ves desde entonces y los actuales (psoe, iu, potemos, y la facha de la Yoli que hasta le gusta el Papa) son los progretones/liloides/falsos izquierdistas que van de rojos pero que no son más que un apéndice del capitalismo de la mano de gentuza como Soros, la CIA y otros personajes que se encargaron que la izquierda en Europa no vuelva a salir a la luz. No sabes ni donde te viene el aire ni con la agenda 2030. Al ijnore que ya estoy harta de tener que explicar incluso con fotos cómo es la izquierda actual desde los 90. Me cansas con tus historias.


----------



## piru (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No escurra el bulto. ¿Está usted favor de las Leyes que consagran la libertad del individuo para abortar y las que permiten al individuo solicitar la eutanasia?
> 
> Me ha costado 4 requerimientos y mucha estima macaca , que me contestara SI



Tengo a alfonbaas en el ignore, pero ya te digo que tiene de liberal lo que yo de comunista.

Es uno de los muchos conservadores que pululan por el foro, a los que les da vergüenza reconocerlo y se disfrazan de liberales. Se aprenden de memoria cuatro cosas del libre mercado y dicen: yastá, ya soy liberal.

Si no eres liberal en lo moral no puedes ser liberal en lo económico. Por eso cuando les dicen la tontuna esa de que "el hombre es un animal social" se quedan pasmaos.


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

Al perrilo putas este ya no se le oye ladrar,

*Coincidencia política de gas: se detuvieron las entregas de combustible ruso a Letonia*
Hoy 12:25





Ilustración: conexus.lv.

Las entregas de gas ruso a Letonia se detuvieron nuevamente. Esto sucedió un día después de que el Seimas del país declarara a Rusia un “patrocinador estatal del terrorismo” y entrara en vigor la ley que prohíbe la importación de gas ruso a partir del 1 de enero de 2023.

El 12 de agosto, Gazprom detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia. Según el operador Conexus, no hay importación de combustible desde Rusia incluso hoy, 15 de agosto. Así, el suministro de gas ruso al país báltico en agosto duró una semana. Los suministros diarios a través del cruce fronterizo de Luhamaa alcanzaron los 4,7 millones de metros cúbicos.

La parada actual coincidió con el ataque político de Letonia a Rusia. El día anterior, el 11 de agosto, entraron en vigor en el país cambios a la ley energética, que prohíben a Latvijas Gāze recibir gas de Rusia a partir del 01 de enero de 2023, y la letona Saeima declaró a Rusia “estado patrocinador del terrorismo”.

La representante del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, *Maria Zakharova* , calificó la decisión del Seimas letón de xenofobia animal y los autores de la iniciativa: neonazis. Al mismo tiempo, el miembro del Consejo de la Federación, *Sergei Tsekov* , advirtió sobre las medidas de represalia de Rusia que pondrían a Letonia en su lugar: “Estas medidas serán dolorosas para ella. Tal decisión de la letona Saeima simplemente va más allá de todos los límites”.

A finales de julio, Gazprom ya detuvo el suministro de gas a Letonia. Luego, la empresa informó que los compradores del Báltico habían violado las condiciones para la selección de combustible y, como parte de la solicitud de julio, se detuvo el suministro de gas. Esto sucedió después de que Letonia anunciara que estaba comprando gas ruso a través de intermediarios y pagando en euros.

*Gazprom mismo y Letonia no comentan sobre el cierre actual.*

A diferencia de Lituania y Estonia, Letonia aún no ha impuesto una prohibición a las importaciones desde Rusia. Pero Riga trató de seguir los pasos de sus vecinos bálticos y suspendió temporalmente las importaciones desde abril. Incluso debido a los altos precios del gas ruso, que están vinculados a las cotizaciones en las bolsas europeas.

Sin embargo, Letonia necesita llenar las instalaciones de almacenamiento de Inčukalns y en agosto el nivel de sus existencias no cumplió con el calendario establecido por la Comisión Europea. La UGSF de Letonia todavía no está llena en más del 55 %, mientras que el nivel de llenado para el 1 de agosto debería haber sido del 57 %.

Tras la interrupción del suministro de Gazprom, la inyección se redujo a 2 millones en lugar de 4 millones de metros cúbicos por día. Sin gas ruso, Letonia simplemente no puede hacer un suministro de gas, que es utilizado tanto por los estados bálticos como por Finlandia, que se quedó sin gas ruso debido a su negativa a cambiar a un nuevo mecanismo de liquidación y abrir cuentas con Gazprom Bank. .

La semana pasada, Latvijas Gāze declaró que la prohibición de las importaciones de gas ruso a partir del 1 de enero de 2023 ha llevado al hecho de que para el 31 de agosto de 2022 la compañía no podrá cumplir con las reservas mínimas de gas natural en la instalación de almacenamiento subterráneo de gas de Inčukalns establecida. en la ley de la energía.

La única fuente de gas para toda la región del Báltico sigue siendo la terminal de GNL en Klaipeda, Lituania. Pero su poder no es suficiente. Trabaja para los estados bálticos con Finlandia y para Polonia. A través de la terminal, parte del gas estadounidense es recibido por la empresa estatal PGNiG.

A favor de Letonia ahora juegan precios récord de gas, lo que colapsó el consumo de combustible en el país. Como informó *EADaily* , de junio a principios de agosto, el consumo de gas en Letonia disminuyó 2,6 veces en comparación con el año pasado, según el operador letón.

Подробнее: Газополитическое совпадение: Поставки российского топлива в Латвию остановились: EADaily


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que majos son los Alemanes, les van a cobrar más a sus propios ciudadanos por su bien. Nuevo suplemento que podrán cobrar las empresas a los ciudadanos de a pie por el gas que usen en sus hogares. Y el Iva del 19% que todavía no está claro, por supuesto no rebajar el Iva no es porque a mayores precios recauden más, es única y exclusivamente por el bien del ciudadano. Hasta que la gente no se harte de que se les rian en su cara....eso si, los políticos no tendrán problemas a la hora de llegar a fin de mes y calentar sus hogares este invierno. En otras noticias hablaban de una subid a de unos 1.000e por hogar al año.
> 
> *Suben en Alemania los precios del gas para consumidores por los recortes rusos*
> El coordinador de área del mercado del gas en Alemania, Trading Hub Europe (THE), anunció este lunes que* a partir del 1 de octubre *el precio del gas para la industria y hogares se incrementará en 2,419 kilovatios/hora.
> ...



Fake lo de 
"garantizar el suministro de gas a los ciudadanos y a la economía en el marco de la crisis energética alemana y europea causada de forma deliberada por la agresión rusa contra Ucrania".

La crisis energética es por las sanciones deliberadas de los líderes europeos contra sus propios ciudadanos, porque somos gilipollas y porque nos toman por gilipollas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

@lapetus, post: 42043183, member: 65063"]
¿Qué mierda es ésta? El aborto sólo está justificado en los primeros días/semanas (en caso de violación) o tan pronto como se detecten malformaciones graves.
Todo lo demás, desde el aborto como anticonceptivo al "me lo he pensado mejor", o "me da miedo" es *ASESINATO*. A ver si os pensáis que eso que va ahí dentro es una cosa. Es una *PERSONA* completa y con su correspondiente alma.

*¿Y esta otra mierda, qué es, sus cojones toreros? Cuando vea un alma, hablamos. De momento lo que sí veo es mucho gañán
Lo dijo Calderón: " pues el delito mayor del hombre es haber nacido. 
A ver: Aquí en este foro, y mas en este hilo, todos tenemos como libro de cabecera "Sein und Zeit" Luego cerca de la taza "L'etre et le neant""le mithe de Sisyphe"en la cocina etc. Aver estudiao.*

Los putos satanistas de mierda os han comido el cerebro.

*¡Gran belcebú perdona los pecados a este forero!*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Veraz (15 Ago 2022)

En rusia hay libertad, JAJAJAJAJA!!! Ese fue bueno!

Ahora cuentenme uno de indios...


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No tenía intención de responderte a nada, pero ahora entiendo que lo que dices es culpa de la ignorancia.
> No hay nada mejor que lo más reciente, te sugiero que veas el vídeo del divino senador Ted Cruz que ha traído el camarada Guanotopía, donde muestra una actitud muy explícita sobre la política norteamericana.



Entonces, entiendo que, según tú, ninguna nación, se llame como se llame está legitimada en modo alguno para decidir qué fronteras tiene un país ajeno y mucho menos hacer cambiar eso por la fuerza, correcto?


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *A favor de Letonia* ahora juegan precios récord de gas, *lo que colapsó el consumo de combustible en el país*. Como informó *EADaily* , de junio a principios de agosto, el consumo de gas en Letonia disminuyó 2,6 veces en comparación con el año pasado, según el operador letón.




Extraño oxímoron *en la misma frase* (ni llegaron al párrafo, fue en la misma frase nomás)  

Resulta que *el COLAPSO DEL CONSUMO* se debe interpretar como *"A FAVOR" de Letonia*... obviamente los "letonios" no interesan.

_¿Se dan cuenta el grado de demencia en el que estamos?_

Los letonios no pueden ni encender las hornallas, pero eso es "a favor" de Letonia. 

_*¿Cuál es la siguiente medida o situación "a favor" ?*_ ¿matar a los primogénitos? ¿entregar las hijas vírgenes a Molok? ¿dejar de comer? 

Unos genios los gobernantes letones. Dignos de figurar en los records Guiness de "beneficios"


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> NO, Gracias a la libertad generosa de las multinacionales farmacéuticas



Gracias a la investigación y trabajo de mucha gente, algo que, desde los más estatistas se quiere eliminar...eso de investigar y esforzarse, que está muy mal visto y todos deben ser "iguales".....


----------



## piru (15 Ago 2022)

Otra casualidad más en el atentado de Salman Rushdie:

"La salvaje agresión fue posible gracias a que la Institución Chautauqua, que era quien organizaba el evento, *rechazó la sugerencia policial de poner arcos detectores de metales* para el público que asistía a la conferencia..."

Qué coincidencia! justo el día que va un chalado con un cuchillo.









Salman Rushdie se recupera mientras las ventas de 'Los Versos Satánicos' se disparan


Salman Rushdie ha recuperado la voz y es capaz de respirar sin ayuda. El escritor británico-estadounidense está, así, "en el camino de la recuperación", según...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @lapetus, post: 42043183, member: 65063"]
> ¿Qué mierda es ésta? El aborto sólo está justificado en los primeros días/semanas (en caso de violación) o tan pronto como se detecten malformaciones graves.
> Todo lo demás, desde el aborto como anticonceptivo al "me lo he pensado mejor", o "me da miedo" es *ASESINATO*. A ver si os pensáis que eso que va ahí dentro es una cosa. Es una *PERSONA* completa y con su correspondiente alma.
> 
> ...



Si la justicia de los masones no fuera una risión, yo debería poder reportar e incluso denunciar a la policía opiniones pro-abortistas, porque lo que están pidiendo técnicamente es *asesinar personas inocentes*. Más delito de odio que eso no hay.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Qué pasa en Mykolaiv.

La calma de la semana pasada ha sido sustituida por un feroz bombardeo de zonas industriales en Mykolaiv. Se han vuelto a oír explosiones en la zona de YTZ, en Zaichevsky y en la zona de Novozavodska.
La situación del agua se está volviendo intolerable, con cada vez más casas y barrios enteros desconectados del agua debido a la destrucción de las redes causada por el agua salada suministrada directamente desde el estuario.
En este contexto, la información de que Senkevich no podía dar cuenta de dónde habían ido a parar los 56 millones asignados para la restauración del suministro de agua provocó una explosión de indignación.
Naturalmente, no se ha restablecido la línea de agua; el agua se bombea sin tratamiento directamente desde la ría; se perforaron una docena de pozos, y el agua en ellos, según el jefe del servicio de aguas de la ciudad, es igual de salada... Pero, ¿dónde está el resto del dinero? ¿Dónde, en los bolsillos de alguien que lo necesita, no lo entiendes?

El jefe de la empresa comunal "Parques de Mykolaiv" también echó más leña al fuego e informó públicamente de que ya han robado (oops, gastado) 17 millones para plantaciones de vegetación desde principios de año y tienen previsto volver a gastar (robar) casi la misma cantidad. Ya es hora de cortar el césped (o las coles) en el frente de Mykolaiv.

En este contexto, casi imperceptiblemente se expresó la intención del jefe del Departamento de Cultura (¡!) de cambiar el nombre de Pushkinskaya ulitsa. No hay ninguna razón para que Mykolayiv tenga una calle con ese nombre. Fue Pushkin quien pasó por la Nikolaev rusa de camino a Odessa, fue un monumento al gran poeta ruso el que se levantó en la Nikolaev rusa, y Mykolaiv tendrá otra calle con el nombre de Hnilosyrov (realmente existe un poeta ucraniano así).

Tras el bombardeo, el tráfico de entrada es más débil que el de salida y Mykolaiv se está quedando aún más desierta. El desempleo masivo contribuye a ello: Kim ya ha admitido que el 80% de los habitantes de la ciudad han perdido sus empleos. No es de extrañar que en los tablones de anuncios aparezcan invitaciones para puestos de trabajo de economista a tiempo completo con un salario de 6.500 hryvnias (¡sucio!), los impuestos en Ucrania son del 19,5% (18 - impuesto sobre la renta y 1,5% - tasa militar) lo que significa que una persona recibirá 5.230 hryvnias - 8.600 en rublos. Teniendo en cuenta que la hryvnia ha duplicado su precio (hasta 14 hryvnias), una persona sólo tendrá suficiente para pan y agua. Sin embargo, se puede contar con la ayuda humanitaria. Ya no está disponible para todo el que lo quiera, hay una cola general. Por supuesto, no hay suficiente comida para todos. Sólo según las listas de los servicios sociales. Pero los bautistas, los evangélicos y otras "iglesias" estadounidenses y europeas se han volcado con la ayuda humanitaria. Con bolsas de cereales y botellas de aceite vegetal atraen a nuevos adeptos, comprensiblemente, que en tiempos de pobreza general tienen nuevas oportunidades de difundir su influencia mucho más ampliamente que en una sociedad bien alimentada.

Y, por supuesto, la noticia de la creación de la VGA en Snigirevka y el nombramiento de Nikolayevsky Yuriy Barbashov como su jefe provocó una explosión de discusiones en los subpúblicos locales. Él mismo es nikolaeviano, mucha gente lo conoce, y todo el mundo entiende que el nombramiento de Barbashov para Snigirevka es una señal de que Rusia está llegando a la región de Nikolaev. Para siempre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (15 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Extraño oxímoron *en la misma frase* (ni llegaron al párrafo, fue en la misma frase nomás)
> 
> Resulta que *el COLAPSO DEL CONSUMO* se debe interpretar como *"A FAVOR" de Letonia*... obviamente los "letonios" no interesan.
> 
> ...



Si, es gracioso como lo analiza el periodista, viene a decir : apreteu, apreteu, como aqui estos hijos de puta.


----------



## amigos895 (15 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Suben en Alemania los precios del gas para consumidores por los recortes rusos*
> El coordinador de área del mercado del gas en Alemania, Trading Hub Europe (THE), anunció este lunes que* a partir del 1 de octubre *el precio del gas para la industria y hogares se incrementará en 2,419 kilovatios/hora.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

La Rada Suprema ha votado aumentar el gasto militar de Ucrania en 7.300 millones de dólares mediante la emisión de la hryvnya.

Continúa la impresión de papel sin garantía. La inflación marcará claramente nuevos récords.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Gracias a la investigación y trabajo de mucha gente, algo que, desde los más estatistas se quiere eliminar...eso de investigar y esforzarse, que está muy mal visto y todos deben ser "iguales".....



La investigacion y el trabajo de mucha gente monopolizado por las multinacionales, en lugar del colectivo a traves del Estado. Y en ello no importa a la humanidad si son 200 años en lugar de 100. Todos vamos a morir.
Y efectivamente todos somos iguales ante la justicia y ante la sociedad. De cada cual segun su capacidad , a cada cual segun sus necesidades. Igual se esfuerza un investigador que un obrero. el primero tiene la suerte de ser un privilegiado y ya es muy buena remuneración en la vida.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Ago 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


>



poco me parece


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

En el boletín de hoy, por primera vez en tres meses, el Ministerio de Defensa informa de que dos subestaciones eléctricas de tracción en la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk, en ambas orillas del río Dniéper, han quedado fuera de servicio.

Merece la pena observar si estos ataques continúan en los próximos días y, si es así, dónde. Si lo hacen, podría ser un trabajo para aislar una zona concreta de operaciones de combate. Y, por lo tanto, una señal de los preparativos, o más bien de la finalización de los preparativos, para pasar a la ofensiva en una nueva dirección.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Un helicóptero de ataque Ka-52 se perdió hoy en los combates en la dirección de Ugledar.
La tripulación sobrevivió y fue evacuada.
Es una pena lo de la máquina, pero lo principal es que los pilotos están ilesos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

El "Tiburón" seguirá en servicio.

El Almirante Yevmenov, Comandante en Jefe de la Armada rusa, ha anunciado que el Proyecto 941 de porta misiles permanecerá en la Armada rusa al menos durante varios años.

PS. Deseo que cuando llegue el momento de retirarlo de la flota, el barco se conserve como un gran monumento a la era tecnológica soviética.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Rada Suprema ha votado aumentar el gasto militar de Ucrania en 7.300 millones de dólares mediante la emisión de la hryvnya.
> 
> Continúa la impresión de papel sin garantía. La inflación marcará claramente nuevos récords.
> 
> ...



lol pero si están arruinados! XD de donde sacarán ese dinero? ah de nosotros ah ah ah


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Los restos de un cohete Brimstone británico disparado por el ejército ucraniano contra la ciudad de Energodar, en la región de Zaporozhye, ayer.

Un residente local murió y otro resultó herido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Si la justicia de los masones no fuera una risión, yo debería poder reportar e incluso denunciar a la policía opiniones pro-abortistas, porque lo que están pidiendo técnicamente es *asesinar personas inocentes*. Más delito de odio que eso no hay.



*Sepa usted que el Derecho no reconoce como persona al feto. Punto y final. Aver estudiao*


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

El ejército francés ha dejado Malí abandonando todas sus bases e instalaciones militares tras años de presencia.

El campo de juego se ha dejado a
"PMC Wagner", que ha conseguido forzar la salida de sus rivales de Malí con sus actividades.
Sobre todo debido a las relaciones mutuamente beneficiosas con el gobierno militar local, que utiliza plenamente la retórica de la lucha contra el imperialismo y el colonialismo franceses.

Francia ha intentado aferrarse a Malí hasta el final, pero ha fracasado al igual que en la RCA. Durante la presidencia de Macron, dos países se salieron del imperio colonial francés a la vez. En gran parte gracias a la labor invisible pero eficaz de los "turistas".

Será interesante que esta tendencia se extienda a Burkina Faso y sobre todo a Níger, con sus yacimientos de uranio.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Explosiones cerca de la unidad 6 de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado bombardeando Energodar durante una hora - autoridades de la ciudad
Unos 15 arribos en el área de la unidad de potencia 6. Se está aclarando la información.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

Caravieja Prego y sus intentos de hacerse el graciosillo. Pero el talento no es democrático, y ya se sabe... cuando quiere ir de listo y queda como lo que es.


----------



## kerevienteya (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los restos de un cohete Brimstone británico disparado por el ejército ucraniano contra la ciudad de Energodar, en la región de Zaporozhye, ayer.
> 
> Un residente local murió y otro resultó herido.
> 
> ...



Parece algo fabricado muy casero. Componentes discretos soldados a mano y cableado en exceso.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

¿Ofensiva de las AFU en Kherson? Sobre la situación real en el frente

Como se ha visto recientemente, el ampliamente publicitado ataque de las AFU en Kherson resultó ser una "operación informativa y psicológica" que no implica acciones ofensivas a gran escala. Para conocer la situación real en el frente, los corresponsales militares del Ejército de la DNR se dirigieron a las posiciones de una de las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que operan en la dirección de Nikolayev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Erwin (15 Ago 2022)

El pepinazo en Kharkov a mercenarios Alemanes y Polacos


----------



## magufone (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Caravieja Prego y sus intentos de hacerse el graciosillo. Pero el talento no es democrático, y ya se sabe... cuando quiere ir de listo y queda como lo que es.



De verdad a veces da hasta penilla el tio... De que frenopatico sacan a esta peña? Buscan a lo mejor de cada casa y les mandan un manual de buenas prácticas?
Por cierto, era follavacunas premium, no? Que raro eh...?


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Lo más destacado del discurso de Vladimir Putin en la inauguración del foro Ejército-2022:

▪ Los guerreros rusos y del Donbass cumplen con honor su deber en una operación militar especial, luchando por Rusia y por la paz en la DNR y la LNR;
▪ Rusia está dispuesta a ofrecer a sus aliados y socios una variedad de armas, desde armas pequeñas hasta vehículos blindados y artillería, aviación y vehículos aéreos no tripulados;
▪Muchas armas rusas prometedoras están años o décadas por delante de sus homólogas extranjeras, superándolas significativamente en términos de rendimiento;
▪ Putin ha declarado la necesidad de responder con dureza a los intentos de falsificar la historia y de contrarrestar el neonazismo, la rusofobia y el racismo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

*"¿Saldrá Occidente de la trampa ucraniana?" *- *iDNES.cz* 
*Ex primer ministro checo: Ucrania no podrá recuperar los territorios ocupados por el ejército ruso*

Jiri Paroubek cree que Moscú no está interesado en avanzar hacia el centro del país y que es el momento adecuado para poner fin al conflicto, que no conducirá a nada bueno. Paroubek recordó que antes del estallido de las hostilidades en Ucrania, Rusia negoció sin éxito con Occidente durante varios meses. Y el Secretario General de la OTAN dijo que cada país soberano tiene derecho a decidir por sí mismo si quiere entrar en la OTAN. Paroubek cree que el conflicto podría haberse evitado afirmando el estatus de neutralidad de Kiev y proporcionando garantías de seguridad por parte de los principales países occidentales, así como de Rusia y posiblemente de China e India. Cree que el problema de los analistas de inteligencia occidentales es que han juzgado mal el equilibrio de poder entre Occidente y Rusia. La percepción de Rusia como un país atrasado y corrupto, con una economía ineficiente y un régimen dictatorial, convenía a la maquinaria propagandística de Occidente, pero Rusia no es Venezuela, ni Irán, ni Siria, ni tampoco un país con escasas oportunidades económicas al que se pueda poner de rodillas con sanciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## frangelico (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Explosiones cerca de la unidad 6 de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado bombardeando Energodar durante una hora - autoridades de la ciudad
> Unos 15 arribos en el área de la unidad de potencia 6. Se está aclarando la información.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso habría que pararlo pero se para media Ucrania con ello. Su valor estratégico es enorme.



No sabía que era tan grande, casi 6GW de potencia en un solo emplazamiento, un monstruo casi equivalente a todas las españolas juntas.


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Parece algo fabricado muy casero. Componentes discretos soldados a mano y cableado en exceso.



Para algo *que va a EXPLOTAR* en su primer uso ¿ qué quieres ? ¿diseño pinin farina y perfume francés ? ¿ los diseñadores de Apple ?


----------



## Moderado (15 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> "Hay que usar la política del palo y la zanahoria para que los demás países hagan lo que nosotros queremos y así fortaleceremos nuestra amistad"
> 
> Imagínate si eso es lo que dicen en público, qué es lo que dirán cuándo están en privado.



Los políticos de EEUU son subnormales, republicanos y demócratas; han perdido toda noción de la realidad y el realpolitik y han cabreado a todo el mundo.

Petro es un socialdemócrata flojillo al estilo de Boric, Fernández y Rodríguez; no hará nada radical que cambio el orden geopolítico en Colombia. Llamar a Petro "extrema izquierda" y ponerlo en el mismo campo que Maduro es de ser un gilipollas integral.

Ya hemos visto que Boric, Fernández, Castillo, etc, han sido unos fraudes mayúsculos, están mas centrados en atacar a Venezuela que en enfrentarse a EEUU. Incluso Bolsonaro ha cabreado mas a EEUU negándose a ponerle sanciones a Rusia, no hay ningún rastro de esa "extrema izquierda" en estos países.

Ted Cruz y gente como el siguen viviendo en la doctrina Monroe y en la guerra fría, se creen todo lo que no sea uribismo es marxismo soviético antiestadounidense. Son igual que los demócratas en su obsesión antirusa y su negativa a adaptarse a la nueva realidad mundial, van a acabar cargándose la hegemonía que alguna vez tuvieron, incluyendo a su patio trasero.

Ya ni siquiera intentan mantener las alianzas tradicionales que una vez les posibilitó ser los amos del mundo, nada de diplomacia o acuerdos; ahora van por todo el mundo amenazando a cualquiera que no se arrodille a sus pies.

Al final van a conseguir que la derecha latinoamericana se convierta en soberanista y anti-EEUU.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 15, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the Sinelnikovo railway stations in Dnepropetrovsk region with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 63rd Mechanized Brigade near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 15 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión las estaciones ferroviarias de Sinelnikovo, en la región de Dnepropetrovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión la 63ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Belogorka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 8ª Brigada de Infantería-Ingeniería de las AFU cerca de Ugledar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 60ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU cerca de Osokorovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Chuguev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zolochev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 drones ucranianos cerca de Mar'inka en la RPD, Chervonoye en la región de Kherson y Udy en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De verdad a veces da hasta penilla el tio... De que frenopatico sacan a esta peña? Buscan a lo mejor de cada casa y les mandan un manual de buenas prácticas?



Captan a toda la peña que ha estado o está por Rusia y que tiene un determinado perfil (de los que por pasta hasta se la cascarían en plena calle), les dan un cursillo acelerado con los manuales de turno, y a correr. Ahí tienes a los "expertos" en Rusia. 

Por eso ves a gente que lleva años en Rusia volviéndose pro-Ucrania de la noche a la mañana. Algunos a lo burro.


----------



## waukegan (15 Ago 2022)

En 11:10 estos combatientes se enorgullecen y mofan a cara descubierta de cometer un crimen de guerra. Supongo que al ser de determinado bando, habrá quien les ría las gracias.

DEP el chico que fue muerto y toda la buena gente que está muriendo en uno y otro bando.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo más destacado del discurso de Vladimir Putin en la inauguración del foro Ejército-2022:
> 
> ▪ Los guerreros rusos y del Donbass cumplen con honor su deber en una operación militar especial, luchando por Rusia y por la paz en la DNR y la LNR;
> ▪ Rusia está dispuesta a ofrecer a sus aliados y socios una variedad de armas, desde armas pequeñas hasta vehículos blindados y artillería, aviación y vehículos aéreos no tripulados;
> ...



Esto de exportar armas es un punto significativo.
La industria armamentística rusa, va a ser un filón en los próximos años.

Sobre todo porque los expertos miitares de los países, están comprobando que los productos rusos funcionan todos, en el campo de batalla y con enemigos reales y poderosos.

Mientras los aliados occidentales se ven forzados a comprar mierda norteamericana a precio de oro, los países amigos de Rusia, se van a hacer con maquinaria de guerra potente y barata.

Rusia ha abierto la lata y ahora ya no se puede cerrar. Preveo unas décadas de mucho dolor para occidente, en el tema geopolítico y económico.
Personalmente, celebro que Rusia haya despertado y haya comprobado que la UE no es un socio fiable ya, y hay que buscarse las habichuelas por otros lares.


----------



## magufone (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Captan a toda la peña que ha estado o está por Rusia y que tiene un determinado perfil (de los que por pasta hasta se la cascarían en plena calle), les dan un cursillo acelerado con los manuales de turno, y a correr. Ahí tienes a los "expertos" en Rusia.
> 
> Por eso ves a gente que lleva años en Rusia volviéndose pro-Ucrania de la noche a la mañana. Algunos a lo burro.



Es que estan desbocados y ni filtran lo que reciben... Vale que cumplen con una de las premisas la cual es saturar con información para que la gente no la procese correctamente... pero es que algunas cosas son infantiles a saco...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También hay cosas como el "derecho internacional" y "naciones soberanas". Y ya vemos como Rusia se los ha pasado por el forro de los cojones. Aquí lo que prevalece es "dejádme hacer lo que quiera, que tengo nukes y estoy muy loco".



contestarte a esto seria entrar en un debate que habra salido muchas veces en este hilo y que no conduce a nada... que si la guerra no empezó en el 2022, que si el rasero no es el mismo con otros paises , que si en ucrania lo que hay es una guerra civil, etc


Y tu esto me lo rebatirias y entrariamos en un debate esteril.

Solo te quiero hacer dos consideraciones...

1.- los que hablan (ahora no en irak, etc) de unas relaciones internacionales basada en normas son los usanos y sus colonias europeas, australiana, neozelandesa y japonesa (poco más).Y creo que una de las normas es el respeto a las aguas internacionales.

2.- Un argumento más pragmatico. Cerrar el baltico a rusia seria una escalada (pq no creo que rusia lo permitiera y tomaria nuevas medidas) Necesitamos gestos que desescalen y no que sigamos avivando el fuego. Ahora esta controlado pero...


----------



## kerevienteya (15 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Para algo *que va a EXPLOTAR* en su primer uso ¿ qué quieres ? ¿diseño pinin farina y perfume francés ? ¿ los diseñadores de Apple ?



Si fueran producidos de forma profesional, serían fabricados en serie, con ensamblaje automático.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> En rusia hay libertad, JAJAJAJAJA!!! Ese fue bueno!
> 
> Ahora cuentenme uno de indios...



La misma que en el resto de europa y mas libertad que en ucrania por supuesto


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es que estan desbocados y ni filtran lo que reciben... Vale que cumplen con una de las premisas la cual es saturar con información para que la gente no la procese correctamente... pero es que algunas cosas son infantiles a saco...



Se pasan de rosca, les han dicho que vayan a saco y ellos por lo visto lo toman al pie de la letra. Sin darse cuenta que a la hora de intoxicar no es buena idea soltar paridas una detrás de otra, que la gente no es tan tonta. Para hacer eso también hay que saber.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Todo se desarrolla bajo tierra hasta que les descojonan la madriguera a base de pepinazos, termobáricas, iskanders penetrantes y otros juguetes. Joer tio ... para que están las bombas antibunker? Entonces, los que sobreviven salen y tiene dos opciones:
> 
> .- Escaparse o entregarse
> .- Refugiarse en el pueblo más cercano.
> ...



Los obuses antibunkers se tiran en un ángulo de no más de 10º-15º para que reboten en el suelo, el rebote es lo que da en el bunker frontalmente y explota, la espoleta del obús es especifica para este tipo de disparos, no explota al dar al suelo sino en el rebote.

Si hay trincheras o bunkers a ras de suelo pasan por encima o no explotan.

Al menos antes era así, supongo que con los años habrán avanzado.


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> En rusia hay libertad, JAJAJAJAJA!!! Ese fue bueno!
> 
> Ahora cuentenme uno de indios...



Díselo a más de un antiguo forero, a ver que te responde... Sobre mentar ciertas cosas EN ESPAÑA.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2022)

Los rusos ya están entrando en Soledar. Lo mejor, el segundo 0:56, el pisoteo a la banderita alemana.



Las imágenes son exactamente de aquí:





Mañana llamamos a la empresa, que según Google abre a las 8


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

Ya que hablan de Pablo González, el que esté preso en Polonia tiene su origen en que un tal Nicolás de Pedro lo incluyó en una lista negra de "prorrusos", lista que como buen adjunto a los servicios secretos británicos se encargó de repartir por ahí. Por eso le acusan de ser un espía o un desestabilizador, ya quedó marcado desde ese momento.


----------



## magufone (15 Ago 2022)

Un poco _suave _si que parece.
No era el que chillaba como una loca "por los huevos de fabergeeeeee" cuando iba embozalado hasta las cejas mientras los rusos sudaban de las mascarillas?
Los _virologos _del ayer, los _geoestregas _del hoy, los _meteorologos _dentro de poco...


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un poco _suave _si que parece.
> No era el que chillaba como una loca "por los huevos de fabergeeeeee" cuando iba embozalado hasta las cejas mientras los rusos sudaban de las mascarillas?
> Los _virologos _del ayer, los _geoestregas _del hoy, los _meteorologos _dentro de poco...



El mismo que viste y calza, el que se llena la boca diciendo que en cuestión de libertad de prensa, Rusia es un puñetero paramo. En Turquía ya te habrían echado del país.. sin poner nada en turco, Ricardín, bastaría con hacerlo en español. O en Etiopía, o en la India, etc. Pero aquí todavía te dejan currar de lo tuyo, porque les importas bien poco.

Pero bueno, estamos hablando del creador de "Rusia, la Revolución Conservadora"... En fin los expertos en Rusia y el "quien no te conozca, que te compre.


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> En rusia hay libertad, JAJAJAJAJA!!! Ese fue bueno!
> 
> Ahora cuentenme uno de indios...



¿Habla vd desde...?


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

Creo que el trato que reciben los prisioneros ucranianos en manos de los rusos dice mucho a favor de los rusos y muy poco o nada a favor de los ucranianos, incluso los protegen de posibles ataques de sus "compañeros".


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En imágenes: El Capitolio de EE.UU. se blinda durante la votación de «impeachment» a Trump
> 
> 
> La seguridad del edificio se ha incrementado exponencialmente tras el asalto que se produjo el pasado miércoles, 6 de enero; cientos de miembros de la Guardia Nacional vigilan las distintas estancias
> ...



*Psyops (psychological operations)*

He encontrado la definición que le da la OTAN, en cuyo seno se albergan las estructuras españolas: «actividades planificadas que utilizan métodos de comunicación y otros medios dirigidos a una audiencia aprobada con el fin de influir en las percepciones, actitudes y comportamientos, incidiendo así a la consecución de objetivos políticos y militares». 

y sigue : «Hoy destruir un ejército en el campo de batalla no es suficiente; es preciso obtener la superioridad psicológica sobre el enemigo y su población mientras proteges tus propias fuerzas de las acciones psicológicas del enemigo». 

NO TODO ES SANGRE Y BOMBAS DESTRUCTIVAS . Hay otras formas de conseguir lo mismo y más rápido. 
hoy han pasado un reportaje sobre Afganistán en Informe Semanal ....

y absolutamente nadie con mascarilla .

Estaban tan centrados en otro relato, que es el desastre económico y la prohibición del feminismo y cualquier ideología que se le parezca , que se olvidaron que los espectadores podrían percibir que ahí ni hay mascarillas, ni vacunas, ni coronavirus....

NI ATAÚDES EN PALACIOS DE HIELO PARA MONTAR UNA PSYOP COMO LAS DE ESPAÑA y otros países atacados de similares características.

La que montaron en Afganistán fue aquella de " la huida masiva de afganos por miedo a los talibanes " que un año después no han matado a nadie.

Tuvieron cuidado en el reportaje del " informe semanal " otrora un informativo y ahora un panfleto de propaganda, de cortar en la edición justo el momento en el que este figurante saludaba a las cámaras a dos manos .


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La misma que en el resto de europa y mas libertad que en ucrania por supuesto



Si, vamos...hay a todas horas manifestaciones anti Putin, no te jode


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque atacan posiciones de las AFU en apoyo de la ofensiva aliada en la DNR

La línea del frente que une Seversk, Artemivsk y Soledar ha sido convertida por los militares ucranianos en una poderosa fortificación con un gran número de sistemas de defensa aérea, por lo que nuestros pilotos tienen que volar muy bajo para evitar ser derribados, informa RIAN.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja...!.

Mierdosky dixit:

* “Debemos defendernos y responder a los bombardeos brutales que no se detienen ni un día”.*

Menos mal que según los gusanos...no tienen misiles, ni bombas, ni obuses...

Jajaja...!.








Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania denuncia 20 ataques con misiles en la región de Dnipropetrovsk


Zelenski: “Debemos defendernos y responder a los bombardeos brutales que no se detienen ni un día” | El presidente ucranio pide sanciones contra la industria nuclear rusa




elpais.com


----------



## ZARGON (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

*El gas en la bolsa de Europa ha subido fuertemente hasta los 2.350 dólares por mil metros cúbicos.*

Así lo indican los datos del ICE londinense, que sigue las cotizaciones de los futuros del gas en la principal terminal europea, la TTF.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

*Tres de los cinco mercenarios extranjeros se enfrentan a la pena de muerte, el DNR celebra una vista judicial de sus casos*

- Matthias Gustavsson (Suecia): por participar en hostilidades y entrenar para una toma de posesión violenta
- Vekoslav Prebeg (Croacia): por participación de un mercenario en las hostilidades y entrenamiento para la toma del poder por la fuerza
- John Harding (Reino Unido) - por involucrar a un mercenario en las hostilidades y entrenar para una toma de posesión violenta
- Andrew Hill (Gran Bretaña): por participar en hostilidades con un mercenario
- Dylan Hill (Gran Bretaña) - por reclutar mercenarios









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El gas en la bolsa de Europa ha subido fuertemente hasta los 2.350 dólares por mil metros cúbicos.*
> 
> Así lo indican los datos del ICE londinense, que sigue las cotizaciones de los futuros del gas en la principal terminal europea, la TTF.
> 
> ...



Veamos cómo están los europeos en cuanto al gas a día de hoy:

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+

Como decía algún forero de quien no recuerdo el nombre, lo importante es no solo la columna segunda, respecto a cuanto tienen guardado los países, sino sobre todo, la quinta, stock vs consumo anual.

Por ejemplo tomemos España...en principio parece que todo controlado, y tenéis un 80% de stock de gas.
Pues esa cantidad, da para un 7% de consumo anual en el país.
Traducido: Si Rusia corta el gas, España tiene para 25 días de gas.

Otro ejemplo, Alemania, que tiene un 76% de gas en stock.
Pues con esos datos, tiene para un 19% de su consumo anual, o sea 70 días, 2 meses. Ni más ni menos.

Por eso el tema del gas es un drama, porque la capacidad de almacenaje europea es un bodrio.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero es que para los que no estamos todo el dia en el foro se hace imposible seguirlo porqué no podemos leer 100 páginas de cosas agenas que podrían tener su hilo específico en el principal o la guardería y claro para 10 comentarios interesantes no te merece la pena estar 1 hora . Es una pena ya que esos mismos foreros luego aportan, pero se van por los cerros de ubeda haciendo el hilo ilegible



En este subforo hay mucho pedante repelente obsesionado con demostrar constantemente lo muy culto y ilustrado que es.Que cansinos joder.


----------



## McNulty (15 Ago 2022)

Prosigue la purga del farlopas. Madre mía, tenían a media administración trabajando para Rusia. 

_El presidente Zelenskyi destituyó a los jefes de los departamentos regionales del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en las regiones de Kyiv, Lviv y Ternopil. _

Además en regiones que en teoría son las más proukras. El este supongo que ya lo dan por perdido.


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Si fueran producidos de forma profesional, serían fabricados en serie, con ensamblaje automático.




¿Sabes que a los fines del stock militar se fabrican unos pocos cientos (o miles)? No son coches para la clase media... son misiles que suelen caducar por falta de uso en los depósitos.

¿Qué "cadena de ensamblaje automático" te imaginas para un contrato de 5000 misiles en los próximos 6 o 10 años ?


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que el trato que reciben los prisioneros ucranianos en manos de los rusos dice mucho a favor de los rusos y muy poco o nada a favor de los ucranianos, incluso los protegen de posibles ataques de sus "compañeros".



Ahora te pondrán al soldado que un sádico corto los testículos con un cúter, que espero este ya investigado. Hay acciones que son indubitables, y la mayoría de torturas, crueldades y salvajadas con los prisioneros vienen del lado nacionalista ucraniano. No del de las fuerzas de las repúblicas del Donbass o de la federación rusa. Y aquí más de un mamporrero otanista se enorgullece de ellas, dejando clara su pobre calidad humana.


----------



## Adriano II (15 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Prosigue la purga del farlopas. Madre mía, tenían a media administración trabajando para Rusia.
> 
> _El presidente Zelenskyi destituyó a los jefes de los departamentos regionales del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en las regiones de Kyiv, Lviv y Ternopil. _
> 
> Además en regiones que en teoría son las más proukras. El este supongo que ya lo dan por perdido.



A mi me da que más que pro-rusos o pro - ukros son pro - US$/€ ...

El cash en Ucrania debe ser mano de santo para curar el patriotismo ...


----------



## Peineto (15 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso habría que pararlo pero se para media Ucrania con ello. Su valor estratégico es enorme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se han ganado la horca pública.No hay perdón.


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

El presidente Zelenskyy ha firmado un decreto sobre la creación de un consejo consultivo para la desocupación y reintegración de Crimea y Sebastopol.

Según el decreto, este órgano inútil será dirigido por el propio presidente y éste aprobará la composición personal tras acordarla con el primer ministro.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

*JP Morgan y Bank of America vuelven a negociar bonos rusos - Bloomberg*
Las restricciones contra Rusia siguen disminuyendo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El presidente Zelenskyy ha firmado un decreto sobre la creación de un consejo consultivo para la desocupación y reintegración de Crimea y Sebastopol.
> 
> Según el decreto, este órgano inútil será dirigido por el propio presidente y éste aprobará la composición personal tras acordarla con el primer ministro.
> 
> ...



Joder y yo que pensaba que lo de crear chiringuitos inútiles para enchufar amiguetes y coleguitas del partido era una costumbre autóctona de la castuza española ...


----------



## Harman (15 Ago 2022)

*Occidente puede apuñalar a Ucrania por la espalda - The Guardian*

Un periódico británico ha afirmado que los europeos, presas del pánico por el aumento desmesurado de los precios de la electricidad y los alimentos, podrían asestar un golpe traicionero a sus "amigos ucranianos" ya este invierno.

Según The Guardian, en este momento a Estados Unidos sólo le preocupa no entrar en guerra con Rusia, mientras que el Reino Unido se escuda en la decisión de los estadounidenses de no entrar en guerra. Los países de la UE, Alemania, Francia e Italia, tienen un comportamiento similar.
En algún momento, la UE podría obligar a Ucrania a firmar un acuerdo de paz temporal con Rusia para reducir el impacto rápidamente perjudicial para la economía europea, concluye el documento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Max Aub (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Occidente puede apuñalar a Ucrania por la espalda - The Guardian*
> 
> Un periódico británico ha afirmado que los europeos, presas del pánico por el aumento desmesurado de los precios de la electricidad y los alimentos, podrían asestar un golpe traicionero a sus "amigos ucranianos" ya este invierno.
> 
> ...



De los creadores de " No mates a tu abuela" promoviendo inyecciones de ARNm, llega esta nueva creación.


----------



## dabuti (15 Ago 2022)

Congresistas USA a tocar los cojones de nuevo...










China retoma las maniobras militares en torno a Taiwán ante una nueva visita de congresistas de EEUU


La comitiva estadounidense, que tiene previsto visitar otras zonas del Indopacífico, está formada por cinco senadores y congresistas tanto republicanos como demócratas




www.eldiario.es


----------



## piru (15 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que el trato que reciben los prisioneros ucranianos en manos de los rusos dice mucho a favor de los rusos y muy poco o nada a favor de los ucranianos, incluso los protegen de posibles ataques de sus "compañeros".




Por lo que se está viendo en general los rusos tratan a los prisioneros ukras como rehenes liberados con Síndrome de Estocolmo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Ago 2022)

No estoy acostumbrada a hacer siesta (aunque deberia) más que oler las nubes, me cabrea y me preocupa son cosas como estas, quieren matar a nuestros hijos para guerras como las de ukrania en fin.




__





La vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio y la próxima generación que irá a la guerra en la UE - Tortuga






www.grupotortuga.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> No estoy acostumbrada a hacer siesta (aunque deberia) más que oler las nubes, me cabrea y me preocupa son cosas como estas, quieren matar a nuestros hijos para guerras como las de ukrania en fin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pot eso les gusta tanto repoblar el pais a la élites con emigrantes, para tener carne de cañon en la reserva, agotado el producto interior.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Muy listo no será el puto hijoPutin , si su operación especial de 3 días ya vá para medio año y es el puto hazmerreír de todo el mundo .


----------



## NPI (15 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tengo a alfonbaas en el ignore, pero ya te digo que tiene de liberal lo que yo de comunista.
> 
> Es uno de los muchos conservadores que pululan por el foro, a los que les da vergüenza reconocerlo y se disfrazan de liberales. Se aprenden de memoria cuatro cosas del libre mercado y dicen: yastá, ya soy liberal.
> 
> Si no eres liberal en lo moral no puedes ser liberal en lo económico. Por eso cuando les dicen la tontuna esa de que "el hombre es un animal social" se quedan pasmaos.



Y sus ídolos de cabecera serán los teletubbies de JewTube/TV(Lacalle, Rallo, Vilanueva, etc...), todos ellos VIVEN del BOE, es decir, de NOSOTROS.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Occidente puede apuñalar a Ucrania por la espalda - The Guardian*
> 
> Un periódico británico ha afirmado que los europeos, presas del pánico por el aumento desmesurado de los precios de la electricidad y los alimentos, podrían asestar un golpe traicionero a sus "amigos ucranianos" ya este invierno.
> 
> ...



Lo peor de los anglos, es que se piensan que los demás no cuentan.
Y que cuando ucrania pida tiempo muerto, Rusia se lo va a dar.
Claro que sí guapis!!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, vamos...hay a todas horas manifestaciones anti Putin, no te jode



Tantas como aqui antiotan, y eso que me parece que hay muchas voces discordantes.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

*Los partisanos destrozaron el puente ferroviario en Melitopol.*

Actualmente, sus suministros desde Crimea están interrumpidos. Ni un solo tren ha llegado desde Dzankoi a Melitopol en las últimas 24 horas.


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pues haces la mina en vez de a 10 metros a 20 y pones hormigón armado por encima y ya te pueden tirar bombas atómicas. Al final tienes que mandar un tío que se meta dentro y a base de granadas haga huir a los defensores, o no has visto los videos de popasna?
> Pero cual es la pega de este método? Que no puedes emplear tropas regulares porqué al final la supervivencia en ese ambiente es por pura suerte, ,entrenas un spetnaz durante años hasta convertirlo en una máquina de matar y muere cuando pisa una mina o le cae fuego de mortero por pura mala suerte.
> Por eso emplean mercenarios, la escoria prescindible del khanato, alcohólicos y delincuentes la mayoría incluso venidos de siria, a los cuales nadie va a echar de menos.
> Pero mientras los bombardeos pueden ser infinitos ,la escoria dispuesta a morir no y ese será el punto de inflexión de estas campañas.
> El siguiente capítulo, guerras de salvas! Tambien teorizadas por el general gerasimov



Me parece que la cosa no funciona así y se aproxima bastante a lo que te he comentado.


----------



## Como El Agua (15 Ago 2022)

El ejército francés ha abandonado Malí, abandonando todas sus bases e instalaciones militares tras años de presencia.

El terreno queda para los
"PMC" Wagner ", que por su actividad ha desplazado sus competidores franceses en Malí.

Francia hasta el último momento ha intentado aferrarse a Malí, pero, al igual que en la República Centroafricana, fracasó. Durante la presidencia de Macron, 2 países han salido del imperio colonial francés a la vez. En gran parte debido al trabajo de "Wagner".

Esta tendencia se podría extender a Burkina Faso y especialmente importante a Níger, con sus yacimientos de uranio.
La actitud occidental en la guerra se Ucrania influye en el resto del mundo.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, prometió al líder norcoreano, Kim Jong-un, que los dos países "ampliarían conjuntamente las relaciones bilaterales integrales y constructivas", informó Reuters.

En una carta con motivo del Día de la Liberación de Corea del Norte, Putin enfatizó que los lazos más estrechos redundarían en interés de ambos países y contribuirían a una mayor seguridad y estabilidad en la península de Corea y en la región del noreste de Asia.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tantas como aqui antiotan, y eso que me parece que hay muchas voces discordantes.



Cuales?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Pues vaya propaganda de mierda que hacen en el frente...


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1157361
> 
> El ejército francés ha abandonado Malí, abandonando todas sus bases e instalaciones militares tras años de presencia.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien sabe algo sobre la retirada de Francia en Mali? Hace unos días fueron los alemanes hoy los franceses.

¿No hubiese sido prudente entorpecer a Wagner y la política exterior de Rusia en África en estos momentos?


----------



## Pinovski (15 Ago 2022)

Ucrania destruye las bases donde se escondían los Wagner, cientos de muertos por todos lados y material destruido







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Egam (15 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos ya están entrando en Soledar. Lo mejor, el segundo 0:56, el pisoteo a la banderita alemana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me sorprende la cantidad de empresas occidentales que fabrican en Ucrania. Especialmente de origen alemán. Tenemos problemas de suministro con ellas (ejemplo, gaggenau)


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuales?



A ver Alfonbass, concémtrese que está haciéndose mayor al igual:

alfonbass dijo:

Si, vamos...hay a todas horas manifestaciones anti Putin, no te jode


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:

Tantas como aqui antiotan, y eso que me parece que hay muchas voces discordantes.

¿CUALES QUË? NINGUNA, y no por falta de participantes


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

*Kremlin entra en pánico: altos funcionarios y miembros de la élite rusa quieren iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania* - Mirror

Según la publicación, algún funcionario de alto rango del Kremlin ha pedido en secreto a Occidente que ayude a poner fin a la invasión de Ucrania. El anuncio de este movimiento se hizo en un informe distribuido a las agencias de inteligencia occidentales.

Se supone que todo esto se está haciendo a espaldas de Putin, quien, por supuesto, no pretende detener la guerra.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Ago 2022)

En realidad esas sociedades son así, porque las mujeres también participan, no es un tema sólo de hombres. 

Las delatoras, señaladoras, etc, participan orgullosas,. Esos hombres han sido criados también por sus madres y otras mujeres de sus familias.


----------



## Pato Sentado (15 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Estoy siguiendo el Biathlon de tanques. Van casi todos con T72B3 menos los chinos. Es una demostración de la importancia de la calidad de las tripulaciones. Rusos 5/5 disparos 20min, Venezolanos 0/5 y 32min.
La tripulación ganadora del año pasado cayó en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Francia y Alemania llevan toda la guerra siendo muy ambiguos con Rusia... Pero me sorprende que Francia se deje arrebatar así su tradicional zona de influencia en Mali, la verdad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Helicópteros de ataque atacan posiciones de las AFU en apoyo de la ofensiva aliada en la DNR
> 
> La línea del frente que une Seversk, Artemivsk y Soledar ha sido convertida por los militares ucranianos en una poderosa fortificación con un gran número de sistemas de defensa aérea, por lo que nuestros pilotos tienen que volar muy bajo para evitar ser derribados, informa RIAN.
> 
> ...



En una hipotética secesión de Cataluña ¿ concibes a los militares españoles bombardeando Barcelona ? 
¿ es posible que países extranjeros envíen armas a Cataluña para " defenderse " ?


----------



## Saturnin (15 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) respaldadas por el ejército ruso han atravesado las defensas de Ucrania y avanzan hacia Ugledar , dijo el domingo el viceministro de Información de la RPD, Daniil Bezsonov.*

*"Soldados de la división Shakhterskaya del ejército de la RPD, respaldados por las fuerzas rusas, atravesaron las defensas del ejército ucraniano y avanzaron considerablemente hacia Ugledar . El ejército ucraniano sufrió graves pérdidas en soldados y armas", escribió en su canal de Telegram.













Allied forces break through Ukraine’s defense and advance toward Ugledar — DPR official


According to DPR’s Deputy Minister of Information Daniil Bezsonov, the Ukrainian army sustained serious losses in manpower and weapons




tass.com




*


----------



## arriondas (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Francia y Alemania llevan toda la guerra siendo muy ambiguos con Rusia... Pero me sorprende que Francia se deje arrebatar así su tradicional zona de influencia en Mali, la verdad.



Porque no puede mantenerla, ya no son bienvenidos allí. 

Africa comienza a ser territorio de China, Rusia o Turquía, entre otros. la UE ha tirado su reputación por el váter, ella solita.


----------



## clapham5 (15 Ago 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron . Mas que cabron , esta horrorizado , en shock y en tratamiento farmaco - ilogico para curar su ( palabras textuales del psiquiatra ) "depresion aguda por carencia de zanks ."
Y es que Agosto 2022 esta siendo terrible , catastrofico , brutal , malo malisimo para el clapham que no recibe ni un misero ZANK por caridad
Desde su participacion en el hilo de la tierra plana el clapham no habia sido tan ninguneado . Le han echado debajo del bus
El clapham sospecha que " algo " de culpa tiene para que incluso el @hartman le rakaee ZANKS .
33 % porque el frente esta parado , ni siquiera Peski o Soledar han sido " desnazificadas " al 100 % . 33 % antisemitismo ( es el comodin ) y 33 % tal vez porque el clapham ha perdido la pluma ( sin mariconadas , es una metafora ) y su lirica ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fue
El clapham se apaga ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe . Pero el clapham no puede comentar sobre algo que no sucede .
Todos los dias el clapham mira en elZerohedge a ver si ha pasado algo ...sihan derribado el puente de Anotvivsky , o si han nukeado la Central de Zaporize que por cierto genera el doble de la electricidad que consume cuba 3000 MW x 2 = 6000 MW ...
O si han hundido un barco ruso ( aunque fuese de atrezzo ) ...nada .
En cuanto a la Central Nuclear de Zaporize el clapham el clapham no entiende el alboroto .
Si Ucrania puede destruir la Central de Zaporize con sus misiles de merde , entonces por que Rusia no puede destruir las otras 3 Centrales de Ucrania ( Jmelnitski , Rivne y Ucrania Sur ) ? GAME OVER ...
Hummm , sounds tempting ...pero bajaos de esa nube  morireis de aburrimiento .
Hasta 2027 no habra odesicidio ...


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Una madre de un recluta ruso a la que acaban de comunicar que su hijo ha sido capturado por los ucranianos quiere saber qué ha pasado con el iPhone 13 del niño. 

Cuando le señalan que tal vez sería más apropiado preocuparse por lo que le haya podido pasar a su hijo, insiste: es que todavía no han terminado de pagarlo y su abuelo, que está más p'allá que p'acá, no deja de preguntar por el iPhone y no se va a quedar tranquilo hasta que no sepa qué ha pasado con él.


----------



## NPI (15 Ago 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Ahora te pondrán al soldado que un sádico corto los testículos con un cúter, que espero este ya investigado. Hay acciones que son indubitables, y la mayoría de torturas, crueldades y salvajadas con los prisioneros vienen del lado nacionalista ucraniano. No del de las fuerzas de las repúblicas del Donbass o de la federación rusa. Y aquí más de un mamporrero otanista se enorgullece de ellas, dejando clara su pobre calidad humana.



Ese supuesto 'sádico ruso', el calzado que llevaba era no reglamentario y otanero.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En una hipotética secesión de Cataluña ¿ concibes a los militares españoles bombardeando Barcelona ?
> ¿ es posible que países extranjeros envíen armas a Cataluña para " defenderse " ?



Ya lo hicieron en los años 30, declararon la independencia, fué una compañía de la GC y unos cañones, algunos disparos al parlamento, y todos rendidos.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (15 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Veamos cómo están los europeos en cuanto al gas a día de hoy:
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+
> 
> ...



Bueno, España no debería de tener muchos problemas aqui. Esto aplica más a Italia y Alemania (entre los países grandes).

España no debería tener muchos problemas a no ser que nos quedemos sin gas de Argelia y nos obliguen a ceder el que nos viene en barcos.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, prometió al líder norcoreano, Kim Jong-un, que los dos países "ampliarían conjuntamente las relaciones bilaterales integrales y constructivas", informó Reuters.
> 
> En una carta con motivo del Día de la Liberación de Corea del Norte, Putin enfatizó que los lazos más estrechos redundarían en interés de ambos países y contribuirían a una mayor seguridad y estabilidad en la península de Corea y en la región del noreste de Asia.



Decir eso y nada es lo mismo.


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Sepa usted que el Derecho no reconoce como persona al feto. Punto y final. Aver estudiao*



Las leyes hechas por los criminales obviamente están hechas para que nadie los pueda perseguir según sus mismas leyes.

Pero nada de lo que se hace en este mundo escapa al de arriba. Ese tiene otras leyes, y los asesinos serán juzgados a su debido tiempo.


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque no puede mantenerla, ya no son bienvenidos allí.
> 
> Africa comienza a ser territorio de China, Rusia o Turquía, entre otros. la UE ha tirado su reputación por el váter, ella solita.



Justo acabo de ver esto. Seguramente se acabe liando y nos llegará de rebote el problema (a todo esto, los de wagner dando por culo en la zona)


----------



## Marx lo dijo (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Las leyes hechas por los criminales obviamente están hechas para que nadie los pueda perseguir según sus mismas leyes.
> 
> Pero nada de lo que se hace en este mundo escapa al de arriba. Ese tiene otras leyes, y los asesinos serán juzgados a su debido tiempo.



"El de Arriba" provoca abortos espontáneos a muchas mujeres. Estás equivocado con tu interpretación de la Palabra del Señor. La Biblia permite los abortos.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Sepa usted que el Derecho no reconoce como persona al feto. Punto y final. Aver estudiao*



Tu puta madre es la que debería haber abortado cuando no tenías ningún derecho.

Me cago en tu puto árbol genealógico. No eres más que puta escoria.

Ojala te de un puto infarto esta noche y mañana no te levantes.


----------



## kelden (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> *Las leyes hechas por los criminales* obviamente están hechas para que nadie los pueda perseguir según sus mismas leyes.
> 
> Pero nada de lo que se hace en este mundo escapa al de arriba. Ese tiene otras leyes, y los asesinos serán juzgados a su debido tiempo.



Otra cosica era Torquemada, eh?


----------



## rejon (15 Ago 2022)

Gran error lo de Mali. Lo único que van a conseguir yéndose es que todo empeore. Me temo una migración masiva de refugiados de esa zona


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> "El de Arriba" provoca abortos espontáneos a muchas mujeres. Estás equivocado con tu interpretación de la Palabra del Señor. La Biblia permite los abortos.



El de arriba no microgestiona lo que sucede aquí abajo. Deja cierto libre albedrío... pero no mucho.
Lo que si dice claro es *no matarás.*

Ahora, el que quiera autoengañarse pensando que donde hay dos corazones, cuatro pulmones, ocho extremidades, cuatro ojos y cuatro orejas sólo hay el cuerpo de la mujer, allá él. Matar es matar. Y el que mata no se va de rositas. El que mata se condena para la eternidad.


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Otra cosica era Torquemada, eh?



A ese le aplica lo que acabo de decir.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> A ver Alfonbass, concémtrese que está haciéndose mayor al igual:
> 
> alfonbass dijo:
> 
> ...



Pero si estás diciendo que hay la misma libertad, debería haber una presencia en, medios de comunicación (contrarios al regimen), personas por la calle, voces contrarias en medios de comunicación "estatales". Si eso no lo hay, es que NO HAY LIBERTAD. Es imposible, repito, IMPOSIBLE, que en un país de 140 millones todos tengan una opinión similar, mucho menos con un tema como el de Ucrania, que a muchos les toca muy de cerca, mucho más que lo que puede pensar o no un españolito de Albacete.
En España vemos, periodistas individuales, personas que ejercen una influencia en redes (más o menos fuerte, según el caso, pero con miles de seguidores) que tienen una posición anti otan


----------



## Marx lo dijo (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> El de arriba no microgestiona lo que sucede aquí abajo. Deja cierto libre albedrío... pero no mucho.
> Lo que si dice claro es *no matarás.*
> 
> Ahora, el que quiera autoengañarse pensando que donde hay dos corazones, cuatro pulmones, ocho extremidades, cuatro ojos y cuatro orejas sólo hay el cuerpo de la mujer, allá él. Matar es matar. Y el que mata no se va de rositas. El que mata se condena para la eternidad.



Un feto no está vivo. Es como cortarse las uñas o el pelo. Por eso Dios provoca abortos naturales. Y por eso la Biblia permite los abortos. Estudia un poco.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Ago 2022)

Sin desperdicio ex primer ministro checo


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron . Mas que cabron , esta horrorizado , en shock y en tratamiento farmaco - ilogico para curar su ( palabras textuales del psiquiatra ) "depresion aguda por carencia de zanks ."
> Y es que Agosto 2022 esta siendo terrible , catastrofico , brutal , malo malisimo para el clapham que no recibe ni un misero ZANK por caridad
> Desde su participacion en el hilo de la tierra plana el clapham no habia sido tan ninguneado . Le han echado debajo del bus
> El clapham sospecha que " algo " de culpa tiene para que incluso el @hartman le rakaee ZANKS .
> ...



Venga te he zanqueado a pesar de que yo si llevo un día de perros (sarnosos). Los días de perros sarnosos empiezan bien pero acaban con sarna.

Acabando mi penúltima birra y sin coche, mañana o agua o cava.

Sobre guerras nucleares:
Dos terceras partes de la humanidad morirían de hambre tras una guerra nuclear entre EEUU y Rusia (msn.com) 
Articulo original:








Nuclear war between two nations could spark global famine


A pall of smoke from burning cities would engulf Earth, causing worldwide crop failures, models show.




www.nature.com





Sobre terraplanistas:
Terraplanistas navegan hasta el "fin del mundo" y fracasan cerca de Sicilia (msn.com)


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Un feto no está vivo. Es como cortarse las uñas o el pelo. Por eso Dios provoca abortos naturales. Y por eso la Biblia permite los abortos. Estudia un poco.



Un feto está absolutamente vivo. El negarlo es absurdo, es como decir que una piedra está viva.
Así que el que lo mata es un asesino.
Hay unos supuestos justificados, pero eso no es lo que se está hablando. Se está hablando de abortar a placer.

Pero oye, que si los degenerados os quereis genocidar y asesinar a vuestra descendencia, allá vosotros. Sabed que les estáis haciendo el trabajo sucio a los genocidas que os manipulan. Primero por disminuir la población, y luego por matar, que alguien tiene que hacerlo.
Ahora, esos que dirigen desde la sombra y os engañan, se parten el culo de vosotros y además ellos se quedan con las manos limpias.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si estás diciendo que hay la misma libertad, debería haber una presencia en, medios de comunicación (contrarios al regimen), personas por la calle, voces contrarias en medios de comunicación "estatales". Si eso no lo hay, es que NO HAY LIBERTAD. Es imposible, repito, IMPOSIBLE, que en un país de 140 millones todos tengan una opinión similar, mucho menos con un tema como el de Ucrania, que a muchos les toca muy de cerca, mucho más que lo que puede pensar o no un españolito de Albacete.
> En España vemos, periodistas individuales, personas que ejercen una influencia en redes (más o menos fuerte, según el caso, pero con miles de seguidores) que tienen una posición anti otan



Y aqui ¿Qué presencia hay en los medios de comunicacion de masas ? a las voces discordantes de aqui sólo tenemos acceso los que nos hemos informado en foros como este. Al menos en Rusia ha habido concentraciones contra la guerra. Aqui empezaran las manifestaciones en cuanto la cosa empeore.

Ay alfonbass pierde usted reflejos. Recuerde que el mercado "no hace prisioneros"  . Dese prisa que el guano va a aparecer.


----------



## Pinovski (15 Ago 2022)

[PRENSA RUSA] Repunta el COVID-19 en Rusia: INTRODUCCIÓN URGENTE DE MASCARILLA OBLIGATORIA (+ vacunación obligatoria en algunas regiones)


Первый регион снова введет маски в общественных местах - 15 августа 2022 | Новости Mail.ru La subdirectora del republicano Rospotrebnadzor Elena Kuzmina confirmó esta información, según RIA Novosti. El uso de mascarillas será obligatorio en lugares públicos y en el transporte. El servicio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (15 Ago 2022)

Todom parece indicar que el frente de Donetsk se derrumba tras la toma de Peski. Según la página Russo-Ukraine War, que no es precísamente prorusa, los ucranianos abandonan el frente en Pervomaiskoye.
Es divertido leer nos reseñas contradictorias al respecto a la vez.

Suspected Ukrainian retreat from Pervomaiske (14/8)
description
"More than 200 servicemen of 56th Mechanized Infantry Brigade of AFU have refused to perform combat tasks near Opytnoye and Pervomaiskoye in Donetsk People's Republic and voluntarily abandoned their positions due to heavy losses.

For example, the brigade's third battalion, which was operating near Mar'inka, had about 140 of its 580 men on its payroll."



Fighting reported at Pervomaiske (15/8)
description
"The enemy carried out assaults in the direction of Krasnohorivka and Piskiy, was unsuccessful and retreated. Fighting continues in the Pervomaysky area."



"In order to improve the tactical position, the invaders fought offensive battles in the direction of Pisky and Pervomaisky, had no success, withdrew."



Así todos contentos. El mapa AQUI tenemos el mapa.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Un feto está absolutamente vivo. El negarlo es absurdo, es como decir que una piedra está viva.
> Así que el que lo mata es un asesino.
> Hay unos supuestos justificados, pero eso no es lo que se está hablando. Se está hablando de abortar a placer.
> 
> ...



Este hilo va sobre la guerra de ucrania. Si quieres hablar de abortos abre un hilo en el subforo correspondiente.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

@Baquinjam Palas, post: 42049496, member: 20173"]
Tu puta madre es la que debería haber abortado cuando no tenías ningún derecho.

Me cago en tu puto árbol genealógico. No eres más que puta escoria.

Ojala te de un puto infarto esta noche y mañana no te levantes.
[/QUOTE]

Recuerde que el precepto fundamental de 1º de burbuja , para evitar reportes entre otras cosas, es el venir llorado de casa y con la medicación antisicotica administrada segun prescripción de su psiquiatra. Es fundamental que si se la salta no abra el ordenador.
Dicho esto, no pienso rebajarme a su nivel dialéctico y humano. La zafiedad y la violencia verbal o física gratuitas me son refractarias. Sólo le comentaré que se degrada como sujeto individual y social haciendo ese tipo de comentarios, que le invalidan como persona racional y cultural y cívicamente formada, dejandose llevar por la visceralidad que , como vemos, sólo rinde tributo a las guerras y la maldad del corazon del hombre.
Cualquier progenitora que contemple sus palabras y razonamiento seguramente pensaría que mejor haber abortado semejante monstruo, antes que tener un remedo émulo de un Hitler., un un orate malcriado.
Es por conductas análogas a la suya también propias de los chimpances que muchos nos adherimos al aborto a fin de evitar estas consecuencias. Cuando la especie se comporte más como los bonoboos tal vez cambiemos la táctica  
Lo de cagarse en mis abolengos me ha parecido muy bien porque eran muy franquistas 
Asimismo le informo de que existe un hilo abierto a este respecto


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Las leyes hechas por los criminales obviamente están hechas para que nadie los pueda perseguir según sus mismas leyes.
> 
> Pero nada de lo que se hace en este mundo escapa al de arriba. Ese tiene otras leyes, y los asesinos serán juzgados a su debido tiempo.



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición. Las Leyes estan promulgadas por Parlamentos habilitados por mayorias de votantes a tal fin. Y la libertad del individuo debe ser respetadas por las Leyes que amparan a la mayoria de personas de un pais plural y con diferentes credos y sensibilidades. Y si no pregúntele a @alfonbass por ejemplo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Este hilo va sobre la guerra de ucrania. Si quieres hablar de abortos abre un hilo en el subforo correspondiente.


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las Leyes estan promulgadas por Parlamentos habilitados por mayorias de votantes a tal fin





Vaya trolls otánicos mas malos tenemos hoy. Ya ni se molestan en pensar. Te clavan la consigna y ya.



Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Este hilo va sobre la guerra de ucrania. Si quieres hablar de abortos abre un hilo en el subforo correspondiente.



En realidad no quiero. Sólo he respondido a los mensajes que otros han puesto. La verdad me sorprendió verlos en este hilo. Desde que la guerra está parada, se ven mensajes de cualquier tema.


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Un feto está absolutamente vivo. El negarlo es absurdo, es como decir que una piedra está viva.
> Así que el que lo mata es un asesino.
> Hay unos supuestos justificados, pero eso no es lo que se está hablando. Se está hablando de abortar a placer.
> 
> ...



Matar algo vivo no te convierte en asesino.
Por si acaso, vigila lo que comes.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

@lapetus, post: 42049602, member: 65063"]
El de arriba no microgestiona lo que sucede aquí abajo. Deja cierto libre albedrío... pero no mucho.
Lo que si dice claro es *no matarás.*

Ahora, el que quiera autoengañarse pensando que donde hay dos corazones, cuatro pulmones, ocho extremidades, cuatro ojos y cuatro orejas sólo hay el cuerpo de la mujer, allá él. Matar es matar. Y el que mata no se va de rositas. El que mata se condena para la eternidad.
[/QUOTE]
*
Respóndame a una cosa: Si mañana España entra en guerra, ¿EStará dispuesto a matar enemigos en contra de la Ley Divina? o¿ entonces la Patria es aun mas divina que la Ley?

¿Ha cortocircuitado, trol malo*?


----------



## EsDeDinamita (15 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si estás diciendo que hay la misma libertad, debería haber una presencia en, medios de comunicación (contrarios al regimen), personas por la calle, voces contrarias en medios de comunicación "estatales". Si eso no lo hay, es que NO HAY LIBERTAD. Es imposible, repito, IMPOSIBLE, que en un país de 140 millones todos tengan una opinión similar, mucho menos con un tema como el de Ucrania, que a muchos les toca muy de cerca, mucho más que lo que puede pensar o no un españolito de Albacete.
> En España vemos, periodistas individuales, personas que ejercen una influencia en redes (más o menos fuerte, según el caso, pero con miles de seguidores) que tienen una posición anti otan



Cállate ya, que pesado.


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Matar algo vivo no te convierte en asesino.
> Por si acaso, vigila lo que comes.



Una persona no es sólo "algo vivo".



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Respóndame a una cosa: Si mañana España entra en guerra, ¿EStará dispuesto a matar enemigos en contra de la Ley Divina? o¿ entonces la Patria es aunn mas divina que la Ley?



Lo he dicho varias veces en éste hilo, que nadie debe matar por los gobernantes corruptos ni de unos ni de otros.
Las guerras siempre las inician los que no las luchan, y con frecuencia son extranjeros.
Esto los romanos ya lo tenían muy sabido. Cuando el senado corrupto veía que la plebe demandaba derechos, se inventaban una excusa para hacer reclutamiento forzoso y enviar a los hombres fuera de la ciudad.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

@lapetus, post: 42050416, member: 65063"]
Una persona no es sólo "algo vivo".
Lo he dicho varias veces en éste hilo, que nadie debe matar por los gobernantes corruptos ni de unos ni de otros.

*En España nunca ha habido gobernantes corruptos
¿Hay gobernantes no corruptos? Está buscando excusas ¿Y si no son corruptos se puede matar por ellos?
¿Era corrupto Hitler para los alemanes? ¿o era su lider incorruptible?*

Las guerras siempre las inician los que no las luchan, y con frecuencia son extranjeros.

*Ha descubierto la pólvora. Pero el que va a luchar es usted no Florentino ni sus hijos. Conteste a lo que le inquiero y no eche mierda sobre extranjeros. Dos no se pelean si uno no quiere. Mire Zelensky*

Esto los romanos ya lo tenían muy sabido. Cuando el senado corrupto veía que la plebe demandaba derechos, se inventaban una excusa para hacer reclutamiento forzoso y enviar a los hombres fuera de la ciudad.

*No desvíe el tema ¿Si está dispuesto a matar y renunciar a la Ley del Sumo Hacedor por defender a la patria?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *¿Y si no son corruptos se puede matar por ellos?*



Sería una rara avis ese gobernante, pero obviamente eso no cambia nada. Al final cada uno es responsable de sus acciones. No vale decir que "lo he hecho por que me lo han mandado".

OBEDIENCIA A DIOS ANTES QUE A LOS HOMBRES



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *No desvíe el tema ¿Si está dispuesto a matar y renunciar a la Ley del Sumo Hacedor por defender a la patria?*



No desvío nada, le he respondido claramente, pero se ve que tiene problemas de comprensión lectora.


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> y 33 % tal vez porque el clapham ha perdido la pluma ( sin mariconadas , es una metafora ) y su lirica ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fue
> El clapham se apaga ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe . Pero el clapham no puede comentar sobre algo que no sucede .




Es cierto clapham, no hay modo de ser brillante cuando las noticias no te ayudan.  
No desesperes, esta lentitud rusa, terminará aburriendo a los ucranianos y se retirarán en dirección a Berlín cualquier día de estos, dándote abundante material para tus elaboradas, brillantes, ingeniosas e irónicas participaciones.


----------



## pgas (15 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Cállate ya, que pesado.



ese abortito libegal igual piensa que la desnazificación es una broma pesada que le gasta putin al payaso de kiev,

la URSS en la IIGM perdió 30 millones de personas, mientras EEUU 200000 y UK 400000.

pero bueno, mientras siga poniendo en ridículo a las karmeles y otros imbéciles, me da igual lo que piense


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Sería una rara avis ese gobernante, pero obviamente eso no cambia nada. Al final cada uno es responsable de sus acciones. No vale decir que "lo he hecho por que me lo han mandado".
> OBEDIENCIA A DIOS ANTES QUE A LOS HOMBRES
> No desvío nada, le he respondido claramente, pero se ve que tiene problemas de comprensión lectora.



*Luego usted se negaria a tomar las armas. Sólo queria saber eso por si en el horizonte se veían señales de humo. Confío en que dice lo que cree y que no empuñaría un arma "por España" ni aunque se lo pidiera el Caudillo reencarnado.  

Seria en tal caso un tramposo dialéctico. Respeto su pensamiento y su afirmación. Un tio consecuente como dios manda. Ahora respete usted la mia de mi voluntd de abortar libremente decidida.

¿Me valora ya un poco más como troll antiotánico? Es por mi estima macaca

Y ya puestos me permito preguntarle: ¿Qué hace usted en un hilo sobre la guerra? Porque hasta el momento no he visto elevarse ninguna plegaria por pater castrense forero alguno. al menos dígame que le provocara nauseas y arcadas.*


----------



## −carrancas (15 Ago 2022)

__





HIMARS: Tecnología militar de la OTAN de la que probablemente no hayáis oído hablar.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Loignorito (15 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque no puede mantenerla, ya no son bienvenidos allí.
> 
> Africa comienza a ser territorio de China, Rusia o Turquía, entre otros. la UE ha tirado su reputación por el váter, ella solita.



Bueno 'solita' precisamente no. Que bien que nos han incrustado los anglosajones sus traidores corruptos por todas partes. Y por eso hemos terminado así... y lo que nos queda.


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (15 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Cállate ya, que pesado.



No

Siguiente pregunta?


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (15 Ago 2022)

> lapetus dijo:
> 
> Las leyes hechas por los criminales obviamente están hechas para que nadie los pueda perseguir según sus mismas leyes.
> 
> Pero nada de lo que se hace en este mundo escapa al de arriba. Ese tiene otras leyes, y los asesinos serán juzgados a su debido tiempo.





Marx lo dijo dijo:


> "El de Arriba" provoca abortos espontáneos a muchas mujeres. Estás equivocado con tu interpretación de la Palabra del Señor. La Biblia permite los abortos.



Cita requerida, por favor, pese al off topic.


----------



## John Nash (15 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No deben quedar ya muchos.









Rusia ya ha destruido la mitad de sistemas HIMARS de EEUU en Ucrania | HISPANTV


Rusia pulveriza los equipos suministrados por Occidente a Ucrania. Esta vez, un nuevo ataque destruye los sistemas Harpoon y HIMARS de Estados Unidos.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Elimina (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Una persona no es sólo "algo vivo".



Tú has dicho como un feto es algo vivo, matarlo te convierte en un asesino. Y yo te respondo que no.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Ago 2022)

lo de cagarse en familiares que resultaron ser fachuzos eso le ha tenido que dejar en modo zulú XD, sigamos con ukrania no se nos descarrile el hilo....


----------



## Loignorito (15 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No deben quedar ya muchos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No importa, he sabido que cuando se terminen les enviarán estos:


----------



## piru (15 Ago 2022)

Mientras llega la contraofensiva ukra en Jersón hacen cosas prácticas:




t.me/Eurekapress/4815


----------



## lapetus (15 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> respete usted la mia de mi voluntd de abortar libremente decidida.



Porque sea "libremente decidida", ¿eso ya convierte el crimen en aceptable? Estos trolls tan malos no han estudiado ni la lógica más básica, y eso que son de letras. Aparte es mentira que sea libremente decidida, es todo lavado de cerebro Tavistockiano-satanista.



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Me valora ya un poco más



Lo haré si sale del armario del trollerismo, se convierte, y sigue los mandamientos.



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Qué hace usted en un hilo sobre la guerra?



Acrecento mi lista de ignorados, y más o menos me entero de la situación en Ucrania.



Elimina dijo:


> Tú has dicho como un feto es algo vivo, matarlo te convierte en un asesino. Y yo te respondo que no.



Yo respondía al que dijo que no era algo vivo.
Usted dice que aunque sea algo vivo, matar animales no es asesinato. Podríamos entrar en eso, pero suponiendo que fuera cierto, como los fetos no son animales sino personas, pues no aplica.


----------



## kikepm (15 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tengo a alfonbaas en el ignore, pero ya te digo que tiene de liberal lo que yo de comunista.
> 
> Es uno de los muchos conservadores que pululan por el foro, a los que les da vergüenza reconocerlo y se disfrazan de liberales. Se aprenden de memoria cuatro cosas del libre mercado y dicen: yastá, ya soy liberal.
> 
> Si no eres liberal en lo moral no puedes ser liberal en lo económico. Por eso cuando les dicen la tontuna esa de que "el hombre es un animal social" se quedan pasmaos.



Desde luego, Alfonbass es un puto pesado y un brasas que tiene poco o nada de liberal.

Así que por favor, estaría bien que el resto de los conforeros de bien lo ignoraran de una puta vez y dejáramos todos de leer respuestas a sus absurdos planteamientos.

Lo mismo con los subnormales que se dedican a hacer offtopics sin fin sobre chorradas como el aborto.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Una persona no es sólo "algo vivo".
> 
> 
> Lo he dicho varias veces en éste hilo, que nadie debe matar por los gobernantes corruptos ni de unos ni de otros.
> ...



Te veo muy enterao con los romanos...


----------



## Elimina (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Yo respondía al que dijo que no era algo vivo.
> Usted dice que aunque sea algo vivo, matar animales no es asesinato. Podríamos entrar en eso, pero suponiendo que fuera cierto, como los fetos no son animales sino personas, pues no aplica.



No es cierto, el intercambio de frases que hemos tenido vd y yo no ha sido así en absoluto, y punto. Se ha inventado vd lo de "animales", y no voy a continuar aquí esta discusión.


----------



## Nicors (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Luego usted se negaria a tomar las armas. Sólo queria saber eso por si en el horizonte se veían señales de humo. Confío en que dice lo que cree y que no empuñaría un arma "por España" ni aunque se lo pidiera el Caudillo reencarnado.
> 
> Seria en tal caso un tramposo dialéctico. Respeto su pensamiento y su afirmación. Un tio consecuente como dios manda. Ahora respete usted la mia de mi voluntd de abortar libremente decidida.
> 
> ...



No escriba mucho en negrita señora, a ver si se va a alterar y duerme mal esta noche.


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Normalmente me relaciono con personas...
> Decir que la mayor parte de las personas en España de 60 años para arriba están enfermas es una barbaridad,
> negar que vivimos mejor (infinitamente) que hace 30 años es otra barbaridad



Vete a mirar viejos medicados con antidepresivos y ansiolíticos

Ni mires pastillas para dormir, por qué da mueres 

Hdglp que tú creas que se vive mejor, no es la realidad, 70000 abuelos dejados morir entre febrero 2020 a junio 2020 

Hdglp y los que han sobrevivido los han trinchado con vacunas génicas en fase3


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es que no solo lo dice Galileo,está practicamente en todas las agencias de noticias....claro menos en las putinianas.....



Como lo de julio 2021? VACUNATE IDIOTA!


----------



## lapetus (16 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Te veo muy enterao con los romanos...



Todo lo que nosotros nos creemos que es moderno y propio de la sociedad actual, los romanos ya lo hicieron.
Los países occidentales son imitaciones más o menos aberrantes de Roma.
Al menos Roma dejaba obras públicas impresionantes, pero estos payasos imitadores ya no se molestan.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Cuándo creen que Moscú se rinde?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Todo lo que nosotros nos creemos que es moderno y propio de la sociedad actual, los romanos ya lo hicieron.
> Los países occidentales son imitaciones más o menos aberrantes de Roma.
> Al menos Roma dejaba obras públicas impresionantes, pero estos payasos imitadores ya no se molestan.



Hala, si queréis desviar el tema del hilo, al ignore. Ya van tres.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2022)

....


JAGGER dijo:


> Cuándo creen que Moscú se rinde?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Tú has dicho como un feto es algo vivo, matarlo te convierte en un asesino. Y yo te respondo que no.



Un feto es un proyecto de persona, pero no es una persona.


----------



## Nico (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuándo creen que Moscú se rinde?



Decían que en marzo, después en abril, luego dijeron en mayo.

También hubo presunciones en julio. Ya estamos en agosto.

Supongo que será en septiembre u octubre.

No parece que vaya a durar mucho más.


----------



## lapetus (16 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Un feto es un proyecto de persona, pero no es una persona.



Ustec es un proyecto de fiambre, pero todavía se puede abortar con carácter retroactivo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ustec es un proyecto de fiambre, pero todavía se puede abortar con carácter retroactivo.



Vete a cagar, facha de mierda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

El que se va correr es Cao de Benós.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Ago 2022)

*El orientalista Malashenko admitió que los talibanes* a cambio de petróleo ofrecerán a Rusia un trueque "político"*
Anatoli Akulov






_Alexey Kudenko/RIA Novosti_

El jefe del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio afgano, Nuriddin Azizi, dijo que Kabul está interesado en comprar 1 millón de barriles de petróleo ruso mediante trueque. A los precios actuales del petróleo de los Urales rusos, estamos hablando del equivalente de $ 50-60 millones.. El orientalista y politólogo Alexei Malashenko, en una conversación con Gazeta.Ru, dijo que Afganistán no tiene bienes por tal cantidad, por lo tanto, el acuerdo probablemente implicará algunos acuerdos políticos.

“Lo más probable es que la conversación no fuera sobre trueque económico, sino político. Aquí ya es posible firmar acuerdos políticos entre Moscú y Kabul. Hay opciones. Tal vez esta historia se pueda unir a los ejercicios que los estadounidenses están organizando ahora en la región. Uno de los pretextos es la supuesta creciente amenaza a la seguridad de Afganistán. La delegación de los talibanes (la organización está prohibida en Rusia) podría haber venido a Moscú para discutir este tema ”, dijo Malashenko.

Agregó que Afganistán no podría ofrecer a Rusia una respuesta proporcional a la compra de 1 millón de barriles de petróleo de los Urales. Tal volumen de materias primas en el mercado ahora cuesta más de $ 50 millones, incluso con un descuento.

“Teóricamente, Kabul puede ofrecer productos agrícolas, incluidos vegetales, frutas, nueces. Afganistán ha establecido durante mucho tiempo un comercio similar con Tayikistán. Hay muchas verduras afganas en los mercados de Dushanbe. Pero la cantidad de $ 50-60 millones es muy grave, es poco probable que tales exportaciones se retiren en Kabul, incluso a largo plazo”, concluyó Malashenko.

El 15 de agosto, Azizi *anunció* que Afganistán planea comprar alrededor de un millón de barriles de petróleo a Rusia. Según él, Kabul está interesado en el suministro de petróleo ruso mediante trueque "siempre que la Federación Rusa necesite algún tipo de productos afganos".

La delegación del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio de Afganistán llegó a Moscú el 14 de agosto. Los talibanes planearon discutir la compra de alimentos con sus homólogos rusos. Antes, al margen del SPIEF, Mirwais Hotak, subjefe de la Cámara de Comercio e Industria de Afganistán , *dijo* que Kabul planea comprar 2 millones de toneladas de cereales y 5 mil toneladas de petróleo a Rusia.

* la organización está prohibida en Rusia









Востоковед Малашенко допустил, что талибы* в обмен на нефть предложат России «политический» бартер - Газета.Ru | Новости


Глава афганского Минпромторга Нуриддин Азизи сообщил, что Кабул заинтересован в покупке 1 млн баррелей российской нефти по бартеру. При текущих ценах на российскую нефть Urals речь идет об эквиваленте $50-60 млн. Востоковед и политолог Алексей Малашенко в разговоре...




www.gazeta.ru


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....



la madre que los pario cuanta potencia sueltan ahi bailando.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Ago 2022)

15 de agosto, 07:53,
"Ejército-2022"
*Roscosmos mostró por primera vez el diseño de la estación orbital rusa*





Maqueta de la estación orbital rusa
© Ekaterina Moskvich/TASS

*Presenta la estación inmediatamente de la segunda etapa. Supone que no solo están en órbita los módulos base, científico y energético, nodal y de puerta de enlace, sino también los módulos objetivo, de producción, así como una plataforma de servicio.*

PATRIOT PARK / Región de Moscú /, 15 de agosto. /TASS/. La Energia Rocket and Space Corporation (RKK, parte de Roscosmos) mostró por primera vez un modelo de una prometedora estación orbital rusa en el foro Army-2022, informa un corresponsal de TASS desde la escena.

El diseño muestra la estación inmediatamente de la segunda etapa. Supone que no solo los módulos base, científico y energético, nodal y de puerta de enlace están en órbita, sino también los módulos objetivo, de producción, así como una plataforma de servicio. La maqueta también muestra la futura nave espacial Oryol acoplada.

Leer también
Borisov: Rusia comenzó a pensar en desarrollar su propia estación orbital hace dos años
La construcción de la estación orbital rusa puede comenzar en 2028
Las pruebas de la nave espacial Orel se completarán antes del despliegue de la estación de servicio orbital rusa

En julio, el jefe de Roscosmos, Yuri Borisov, en una reunión con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, dijo que se había tomado la decisión de retirar a Rusia del proyecto ISS después de 2024, mientras que se cumplirían todas las obligaciones con los socios. Señaló que para cuando la Federación Rusa se retire del proyecto ISS, comenzará la formación de la Estación Orbital Rusa (ROS).

El foro Army-2022 abre oficialmente el 15 de agosto y durará hasta el 21 de agosto. En su marco, está previsto realizar 289 eventos en las instalaciones del Patriot Park, el campo de entrenamiento de Alabino, el aeródromo de Kubinka, así como en todos los distritos militares y la Flota del Norte, en más de 30 regiones de Rusia. En el foro participarán delegaciones militares de 72 países.









Роскосмос впервые показал макет Российской орбитальной станции - ТАСС


На нем представлена станция сразу второго этапа. Он предполагает нахождение на орбите не только базового, научно-энергетического, узлового и шлюзового модулей, но и целевого, производственного модулей, а также платформы обслуживания




tass.ru


----------



## Elimina (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....



Brutal, excesivo, estratosférico.
Pero me resulta horroroso que hagan un montaje tan cutre con la Katiusha por culpa, si no me confundo demasiado, de Georgi Dan, cuando este corte tiene su propia música con la que se puede disfrutar el doble:


----------



## Sinjar (16 Ago 2022)

Jajajajaj me descojono con el video.


----------



## Karamba (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una madre de un recluta ruso a la que acaban de comunicar que su hijo ha sido capturado por los ucranianos quiere saber qué ha pasado con el iPhone 13 del niño.
> 
> Cuando le señalan que tal vez sería más apropiado preocuparse por lo que le haya podido pasar a su hijo, insiste: es que todavía no han terminado de pagarlo y su abuelo, que está más p'allá que p'acá, no deja de preguntar por el iPhone y no se va a quedar tranquilo hasta que no sepa qué ha pasado con él.



Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:

_«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»_ 








Respuesta de los follaputins: _«Pero.... pero....., pero ehh que los de Azov son todos nazis»._
Hala, a mamarla...... Una vez más.


Spoiler: Metraje exacto







Una pena que la entrevista no esté en inglés.


----------



## raptors (16 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Un feto no está vivo. Es como cortarse las uñas o el pelo. Por eso Dios provoca abortos naturales. Y por eso la Biblia permite los abortos. Estudia un poco.



*Un feto no está vivo...!!* con esas bases no se puede llegar muy lejos... habría que establecer cuál es la definición de vivo...???


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



https://sputniknews.lat/mundo/
*La retirada de Biden en Afganistán fue un desastre: todo esto fue lo que perdió EEUU*






© AP Photo / David Goldman


Un año ha pasado desde que el Gobierno de Joe Biden ordenó el retiro de tropas provenientes de Estados Unidos, que intervinieron en tierras afganas bajo la justificación de erradicar el terrorismo. Su misión, sin embargo, fue fallida: hoy los talibanes controlan nuevamente el país asiático.

En agosto de 2021, *Biden *dio uno de los anuncios más polémicos de su mandato: *Estados Unidos se retiraría de Afganistán tras 20 años seguidos de acciones militares*. El compromiso ya había sido firmado por Donald Trump años atrás. Pero el problema, como tal, no fue la retirada, sino la forma en cómo se hizo: precipitada, visceral y poco estratégica.
*"Uno de los errores de mayor calado de Joe Biden"*, observa en entrevista con Sputnik *Fausto Pretelin*, internacionalista y exinvestigador en el departamento de Estudios Internacionales del Instituto Tecnológico Autónomo de México (ITAM).

La retirada estadounidense, que se realizó en sólo 15 días, dio pie a que *los talibanes tomaran el poder de Afganistán nuevamente* e incluso provocaran la huida del expresidente *Ashraf Ghani*, dejando a la sociedad afgana en manos de un grupo que es considerado terrorista por varios países y organismos internacionales. Y es que, a un año de aquella decisión, la nación de mayoría islámica se encuentra sumida en una profunda crisis económica, política y social que parece ser un callejón sin salida.

"Es increíble que un presidente de Estados Unidos no pueda medir las consecuencias de una retirada tan precipitada. Todo lo que invirtió Washington desde el ataque a las Torres Gemelas se fue por la borda*. Se metieron a Afganistán para arreglar cuentas, pero en realidad fue un desastre, *no sólo desde la perspectiva económica, sino geopolítica de su estadía. Creer que los talibanes iban a modificar su comportamiento resulta, hasta cierto punto de vista, muy absurdo", asegura Pretelin.

*El costo de una guerra fallida*
El costo total por la *guerra en Afganistán* ascendió a *más de 2,26 billones de dólares*, una cifra superior a la suma de las fortunas de Jeff Bezos, Elon Musk, Bill Gates y los 30 multimillonarios más ricos de Estados Unidos, según revela un estudio del Proyecto de Costos de la Guerra de la Universidad de Brown.

Esto quiere decir que, a lo largo de 20 años, el país norteamericano erogó un promedio de* 300 millones des de dólares por día *o 50.000 dólares por cada una de las 40 millones de personas que viven en Afganistán.

La cifra incluye los *800.000 millones de dólares que se invirtieron para equipo de combate aéreo*, así como 85.000 millones para el entrenamiento del ejército afgano y los 750 millones de dólares correspondientes a la nómina de esta milicia.

A esto falta sumar los intereses generados por la deuda que adquirió Estados Unidos para financiar la guerra. La Universidad de Brown estima que, hasta el momento, Washington sólo ha pagado 500.000 millones de dólares por concepto de intereses —ya incluidos en los 2,26 billones de dólares—, pero para 2050 el costo total sólo por este concepto podría ascender a 6,5 billones de dólares, es decir, 20.000 dólares para cada uno de los ciudadanos estadounidenses.

De hecho, si se toman en cuenta más conflictos y zonas geopolíticas en conflicto, no sólo el caso afgano, el costo global de la guerra de Estados Unidos contra el terrorismo asciende a 8 billones de dólares y 900.000 muertes, según otro informe de Costos de la Guerra de la Universidad de Brown.

Los costos humanitarios tampoco fueron menores. El mismo *Joe Biden* ha reconocido que, en dos décadas de intervención militar en tierras afganas, murieron 2.500 soldados estadounidenses, 4.000 contratistas civiles y cerca de 20.000 víctimas civiles.
"Esta decisión sobre Afganistán no es sólo sobre Afganistán. Se trata de poner fin a una era de grandes operaciones militares para reestructurar a otros países", afirmó el presidente de Estados Unidos el 1 de septiembre de 2021, horas después de la retirada total de las tropas norteamericanas, que fue ampliamente criticada por la comunidad internacional debido a la inestabilidad social, económica y política en que quedó el país asiático, a merced de los talibanes. 

Seis meses después, en marzo de 2022, la *Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) *advirtió que *"la economía afgana está en pleno colapso" *con más del 80% de la población endeudada y el 95% de los ciudadanos en problemas serios de seguridad alimentaria.
"Algunas personas han de recurrir a medidas desperadas como vender a sus hijos o partes de su cuerpo para comprar alimentos", alertó la ONU, cuyos cálculos arrojaron que se necesitan, como mínimo, 4.400 millones de dólares para que Afganistán se recupera de la crisis.

"Esa decisión [de Biden] habló mucho sobre el debilitamiento que tiene el presidente Biden en su política exterior y en su política interna. Uno hubiera esperado que se consiguieran los resultados esperados de la llamada guerra contra el terrorismo, pero no fue así. El fracaso de Biden lo podemos ver sintetizado en la forma en que se dio a conocer la muerte el número dos de Al-Qaeda en julio pasado [Aymán al Zawahirí], una noticia que quizá tuvo repercusión en Estados Unidos, pero en el mundo no. E incluso en Estados Unidos el hecho también se vio eclipsado por todas las noticias en torno a Donald Trump", asegura el internacionalista Fausto Pretelin.


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

Datos como este son muy reveladores, acerca de cómo está yendo la guerra. Que si los Himars, la chatarra orcorrusa, y demás. Pero a la hora de la verdad, las ventas de armamento ruso están aumentando. ¿Por qué? Simple, están siendo probadas, usadas, en el mejor campo de pruebas que puede haber, y encima contra armas occidentales. Y para colmo, la UE y los EEUU ya no son socios de fiar; si no haces lo que ellos quieren, te meten sanciones.

Que esto sirva también para que muchos se den cuenta de lo que hace la prensa y los twitteros expertos de Occidente: mentir, manipular, sacarlo todo fuera de contexto, etc.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> *He intentado ponerme en contacto or privado con usted para continuar nuestra controversia en hilo dedicado a las juventudes de VOX rezando frente a las clinicas abortistas pero creo que lo tiene capado*
> 
> Porque sea "libremente decidida", ¿eso ya convierte el crimen en aceptable? Estos trolls tan malos no han estudiado ni la lógica más básica, y eso que son de letras. Aparte es mentira que sea libremente decidida, es todo lavado de cerebro Tavistockiano-satanista.
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Todo ba vien...
El último grito en estafas...


El Banco Central de Rumanía contrata a una adivina para ayudar a resolver los problemas económicos
*
La pitonisa de 64 años, licenciada en la Facultad de Derecho, Interpretación y Psicología, 
ocupará el puesto de jefa del departamento de compras.*


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron . Mas que cabron , esta horrorizado , en shock y en tratamiento farmaco - ilogico para curar su ( palabras textuales del psiquiatra ) "depresion aguda por carencia de zanks ."
> Y es que Agosto 2022 esta siendo terrible , catastrofico , brutal , malo malisimo para el clapham que no recibe ni un misero ZANK por caridad
> Desde su participacion en el hilo de la tierra plana el clapham no habia sido tan ninguneado . Le han echado debajo del bus
> El clapham sospecha que " algo " de culpa tiene para que incluso el @hartman le rakaee ZANKS .
> ...



Lo que hace la edad y la presbicia.
Creo que confunde "hartman" con "Harman".


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Batalla por Avdeevka


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Me puse el chaleco antibalas. El haber perdido desde hace mucho tiempo la costumbre de vestirlo me pesó. Además, intentaba agarrarme con una mano y hacer fotos co…




slavyangrad.es











Batalla por Avdeevka


16/08/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk


Me puse el chaleco antibalas. El haber perdido desde hace mucho tiempo la costumbre de vestirlo me pesó. Además, intentaba agarrarme con una mano y hacer fotos con la otra. Seguí sacando fotos, pero el resultado fue pobre. Me apoyé sobre la espalda de los soldados. La mochila con las ópticas estaba a mis pies. En uno de los bolsillos tenía un torniquete y vendas para poder parar una hemorragia en caso de resultar herido. De alguna manera, cada ciudadano de Donetsk debe tener un botiquín de primeros auxilios por si acaso, aunque no está al alcance de todos. Has tenido suerte si, cuando ocurre, hay alguna persona con las herramientas necesarias para ofrecer primeros auxilios. Uno de los soldados lo compartió con nosotros.

La situación en Donetsk ha cambiado mucho. Es extraño conducir por el centro de la ciudad con el casco y el chaleco antibalas. Solíamos ponernos la protección al llegar a la zona de combate. Ahora, todas las zonas se encuentran en la zona de destrucción de la artillería enemiga. Así que condujimos por la ciudad preparados para el combate. Gradualmente, la imagen cambió. Estábamos aproximándonos a la zona de guerra. Putilovka está acribillada. La parada de la avenida Partizansky ha sido destruida. La tienda que se instaló en el pabellón de la parada de autobuses, se ha quemado. Hay impactos recientes de la artillería ucraniana en todas partes.

Avanzamos por el punto negro de la avenida Kievsky. Un autobús civil fue destruido aquí ayer, un impacto directo contra el minibús mató a al menos tres personas y el resto resultaron heridas de diversa consideración. El año pasado conducíamos por aquí en simples vehículos civiles, pero ahora es mejor no pasearse sin protección y sin suministros médicos, que ahora mismo son extremadamente difíciles de obtener en Donetsk.

Se escuchaba el rugir de los tanques en las afueras de la ciudad. El suelo temblaba con los disparos. Los proyectiles volaban con su característico sonido y golpeaban las posiciones enemigas. Los tanquistas recibían instrucciones de un joven comandante con nombre de guerra _Mazai_. Los soldados eran lo suficientemente mayores como para ser su padre, pero le escuchaban con humildad y realizaron inmediatamente las tareas requeridas sin cuestionarlas.

En ese tiempo, los tanques no dejaron de destruir zonas fortificadas enemigas. Tuve que gritar. Los motores de los tanques estaban encendidos, los cañones trabajaban y la infantería ayudaba a reponer la munición para nuevos ataques contra las posiciones ucranianas. Los soldados habían escrito “mensajes” al enemigo. Uno de ellos quería vengar la muerte de uno de sus camaradas de esta forma. El soldado _Pilot_ escribió “Por Zmei”, Alexander, alias _Zmei _o _Nevski_ (tenía dos nombres de guerra), Kislinsky, del batallón Akangelsk murió en la batalla hace unos meses. _Mazai_ se vengaba de la pequeña bailarina a la que los militantes ucranianos asesinaron en el centro de Donetsk con su artillería el 4 de agosto durante el funeral de _Korsa_. Supe un poco más tarde por qué _Mazai_ lo había elegido así.

Cuando todo estuvo preparado, la infantería subió al blindado para apoyar al tanque a la posición desde la que dispararía contra las posiciones ucranianas en la zona de Avdeevka, donde actualmente se libran las batallas más duras. _Mazai_ tomó posiciones y lanzó al _pájaro_. El dron aceleró hacia algún lugar más cercano a la batalla. Antes, el dron había realizado un vuelo de reconocimiento para calcular las posiciones de tiro del enemigo. Ahora actuaba para ajustar el fuego de tanques para golpear las posiciones del Ejército Ucraniano. Lideradas por _Mazai_, varias operaciones militares como esta se realizan a diario.

Le había conocido apenas una hora antes de comenzar la operación. Visualmente, es difícil decir que tenga un aspecto de jefe. Parece demasiado joven. _Mazai_ no se mostró seco ni sombrío. Al contrario, sonreía y se parecía muy sociable. Se jactaba de los golpes realizados esa mañana. En la grabación del dron, podía verse cómo ardían las posiciones ucranianas. Puede que fuera esto a lo que se refirió el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, en su discurso al decir que hay un infierno en Peski y Avdeevka.

Miraba a _Mazai_ y no podía quitarme de la cabeza que la población debería conocerle. Ahora mismo nos encontramos en un periodo en el que la audiencia parece “cansada de la guerra”, la población ha vuelto a sus preocupaciones del día a día y se ha acostumbrado a las nuevas circunstancias. Es algo normal, porque es imposible vivir en un estrés constante y si existe la oportunidad de distraerse, por qué no aprovecharse de ello. Es una pena que eso sea imposible en Donbass.

Así que el público está menos interesado en el curso de los acontecimientos en Donbass, aunque la guerra que se libra ahora no difiere en exceso de la de primavera. En aquel momento, toda información de Mariupol era prioritaria, la población la comentaba, seguía el destino de los soldados y civiles. De vez en cuando, aparecían también nuevos héroes a los que la población admiraba. _Mazai_ es menos mediático, así que, si alguien le conoce, no son muchos. Pero este joven ha participado en las operaciones de combate desde 2014, ha adquirido las habilidades de la guerra y ahora comanda a camaradas más mayores.

Presencié otro golpe exitoso en la operación de corrección de fuego del dron. En esta guerra, juegan un papel destacado en las hostilidades. Así se demostró durante la operación de Mariupol y la tendencia ha continuado hasta ahora, cuando está en marcha la liberación de las localidades de los alrededores de Donetsk. Los tanquistas y la infantería regresaron satisfechos. Sonreían y bromeaban. Habían conseguido golpear en varias ocasiones más a las tropas ucranianas. El dron capturó un impacto directo sobre las posiciones fortificadas enemigas. La ofensiva, aunque lenta, continúa. “Infantería, todo el mundo reunido”, ordenó el comandante _Mazai_.

Los soldados saltaron del vehículo. Había varias inscripciones en el cuerpo del blindado: la firma del músico Alexey Poddubni, del grupo Django, la familiar “Z” y el nombre del carro, Alexandra. Pensé que tendría algo que ver con Alexander _Nevski_, pero no era así. Más adelante, _Mazai_ explicó que le dio al blindado el nombre de su hija de cinco años, lo que explica también por qué escribió en uno de los proyectiles “por la joven bailarina”.

El sol de agosto golpeaba sin piedad. Nos alejamos del sonido de los tanques. Nada volaba de vuelta. Fue como si los soldados ucranianos no fueran a resistirse. Pero estaban golpeando la ciudad con precisión. Los proyectiles caían en el distrito Kievsky de Donetsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no buscan una victoria militar sobre el enemigo armado, sino que se dedican a destruir al a población civil que sigue viviendo en la zona afectada. Es a ellos a los que apuntan los militantes ucranianos. Buscan venganza por el hecho de que están perdiendo la batalla por Donbass.


----------



## lefebre (16 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
> Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:
> 
> _«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»_
> ...



No recuerdo yo ninguna guerra en que haya tanto retrasado hablando que si tatuajes, que si pearsings, que si llevan pantalones bombachos...


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

"Rusia reabre el mercado de bonos a los inversores de países 'no hostiles'

* Rusia ha reabierto la Bolsa de Moscú, permitiendo a los países 'no hostiles' reanudar el comercio*
_* de bonos"...*_
Pero, ¡¡atenta la Compañia!! 
_*varios bancos de Wall Street han comenzado a ofrecer facilitar las operaciones con*_
* la deuda rusa, *

Acá, el que no corre, vuela, y los USAnos refugiandose en la economia de Rusia,
mientras, condenado hasta el último europeo.


----------



## explorador (16 Ago 2022)

Musica celestial por la mañana  Sebastopol calienta, que sales en el segundo tiempo



deberian de dejar de fumar estos crimínales rusos


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

El Pravda de Moscú citando al Ministerio de Defensa Ruso.

Al final será el tabaco y el vodka los que derroquen a Putin.









Два человека пострадали при детонации боеприпасов на севере Крыма


Людей эвакуируют за пределы пятикилометровой зоны от места ЧП [видео]




www.kp.ru





"*Un incendio provoca detonaciones en depósito temporal de armas en Crimea


Siguen las detonaciones*


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó un incendio y una explosión en el almacén de municiones de Mayskoye. Se están estableciendo las causas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

El informe matutino del Ministerio de Defensa. 16.08.2022

Incluyendo el bombardeo de Mayskoye.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2022)

__





El hilo oficial con chincheta de la guerra está muerto y desaparecido. Solo 100 mensajes en 4 días. Los ataques en Crimea le han dado la puntilla.


El hilo oficial se ha convertido desde hace muchas semanas en un Muro de las Lamentaciones, un Valle de Lágrimas Solo entraban Putinienses a buscar bonitos cuentos de desastres ucranianos para poder dormir en brazos de Morfeo. Soñando con ovejitas con cara de Putin saltando las cercas de los...




www.burbuja.info






*El hilo oficial con chincheta de la guerra está muerto y desaparecido. Solo 100 mensajes en 4 días. Los ataques en Crimea le han dado la puntilla.*

El hilo oficial se ha convertido desde hace muchas semanas en un Muro de las Lamentaciones, un Valle de Lágrimas

Solo entraban Putinienses a buscar bonitos cuentos de desastres ucranianos para poder dormir en brazos de Morfeo. Soñando con ovejitas con cara de Putin saltando las cercas de los inmensos territorios que conquistaban cada día

En cuanto los desastres rusos se han acelerado con los ataques a los puentes, depósitos de armas y, sobre todo, los ataques a Crimea, los Putinienses han desaparecido.

Lo entiendo, las últimas noticias provocan ansiedad y eso es muy malo para la salud y para conciliar el sueño.

@calopez Chincheta para el Hilo de Txusky ya!!







Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


El paquete entero de colillas, que digo el paquete, el carton.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

Es normal que su moral este baja, les prometieron un viaje de 3 días y ya van por 174...


----------



## Expected (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Es normal que su moral este baja, les prometieron un viaje de 3 días y ya van por 174...



A otros no prometieron también una recuperación en V al finalizar la pandemia ..y nos han metido una inflación del 20% por el mismísimo ano. Un win win de manual para Hacienda.


----------



## crocodile (16 Ago 2022)

Incendio en un almacén militar en el norte de Crimea provoca la detonación de municiones (VIDEOS)
Las autoridades locales informaron que los residentes del pueblo de Máiskoye están siendo evacuados.
Bombardeos ukronazis ?

.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> A otros no prometieron también una recuperación en V al finalizar la pandemia ..y nos han metido una inflación del 20% por el mismísimo ano. Un win win de manual para Hacienda.



El problema lo tienes tú por creértelo sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que estás en un foro de "economía".


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Baquinjam Palas, post: 42049496, member: 20173"]
> Tu puta madre es la que debería haber abortado cuando no tenías ningún derecho.
> 
> Me cago en tu puto árbol genealógico. No eres más que puta escoria.
> ...



Recuerde que el precepto fundamental de 1º de burbuja , para evitar reportes entre otras cosas, es el venir llorado de casa y con la medicación antisicotica administrada segun prescripción de su psiquiatra. Es fundamental que si se la salta no abra el ordenador.
Dicho esto, no pienso rebajarme a su nivel dialéctico y humano. La zafiedad y la violencia verbal o física gratuitas me son refractarias. Sólo le comentaré que se degrada como sujeto individual y social haciendo ese tipo de comentarios, que le invalidan como persona racional y cultural y cívicamente formada, dejandose llevar por la visceralidad que , como vemos, sólo rinde tributo a las guerras y la maldad del corazon del hombre.
Cualquier progenitora que contemple sus palabras y razonamiento seguramente pensaría que mejor haber abortado semejante monstruo, antes que tener un remedo émulo de un Hitler., un un orate malcriado.
Es por conductas análogas a la suya también propias de los chimpances que muchos nos adherimos al aborto a fin de evitar estas consecuencias. Cuando la especie se comporte más como los bonoboos tal vez cambiemos la táctica  
Lo de cagarse en mis abolengos me ha parecido muy bien porque eran muy franquistas 
Asimismo le informo de que existe un hilo abierto a este respecto
[/QUOTE]

Que me vas a reportar?. Ya ves que miedo.

Mejor denunciarme, asi vere el careto de hijoputa que gastas, aunque para tu salud no sería muy recomendable..


Los consejos que me pueda dar un montón de mierda como tú me resbalan. Sois cobardes hasta la medula, que solo os atrevéis con quién no puede defenderse. Inténtalo conmigo si tienes cojones.

Quien va hasta las trancas de diazepanes eres tú. Deberías decirle al loquero que te los cambié por cianuro.

Mejor una familia de travelos, bujarras y bolleras que franquista. Ande va a parar.

No servís mi para abono, así es que hazle un favor al mundo y vuelate la cabeza.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2022)

Hello world.

O se ponen los rusos serios con los polvorines o van a pasar más desgracias. En los polvorines no hay extintores, al menos dentro del edificio que alberga los explosivos, si hay fuego no toca más remedio que evacuar las cercanías e inundar como se pueda y desde lejos el edificio, luego toca la limpieza del polvorín que es igual de peligroso. Pueden haber cebadores que explotan por presión al pisarlos y provocar por simpatía la explosión de más material que aun esta intacto.

Incendio y explosion en polvorín en el Crimea ( Dzhankoi), 5 Km. a la redonda evacuados. Fuente; ucraniana y rusa.
Incendio en polvorín en Luhansk (Rodokovo). Fuente: ucraniana

Paco-anécdota:
Una vez se inundo el polvorín del cuartel y cuando digo inundado es que habían 2 palmos de agua marronosa por una lluvia torrencial que había caído, me toco junto a otros y el sargento entrar e inspeccionar los daños, la advertencia que recibimos fue cuidado al avanzar que podía haber algún cebador por el suelo y si lo pisábamos podíamos todos volar por los aires.

Aun recuerdo cuando llegamos donde estaba colgado el higrómetro (medidor de humedad), el sargento lo cogio, lo hundio en el agua y dijo "ahora es real"


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Recuerde que el precepto fundamental de 1º de burbuja , para evitar reportes entre otras cosas, es el venir llorado de casa y con la medicación antisicotica administrada segun prescripción de su psiquiatra. Es fundamental que si se la salta no abra el ordenador.
> Dicho esto, no pienso rebajarme a su nivel dialéctico y humano. La zafiedad y la violencia verbal o física gratuitas me son refractarias. Sólo le comentaré que se degrada como sujeto individual y social haciendo ese tipo de comentarios, que le invalidan como persona racional y cultural y cívicamente formada, dejandose llevar por la visceralidad que , como vemos, sólo rinde tributo a las guerras y la maldad del corazon del hombre.
> Cualquier progenitora que contemple sus palabras y razonamiento seguramente pensaría que mejor haber abortado semejante monstruo, antes que tener un remedo émulo de un Hitler., un un orate malcriado.
> Es por conductas análogas a la suya también propias de los chimpances que muchos nos adherimos al aborto a fin de evitar estas consecuencias. Cuando la especie se comporte más como los bonoboos tal vez cambiemos la táctica
> ...



@Baquinjam Palas dijo
Que me vas a reportar?. Ya ves que miedo.

Mejor denunciarme, asi vere el careto de hijoputa que gastas, aunque para tu salud no sería muy recomendable..


Los consejos que me pueda dar un montón de mierda como tú me resbalan. Sois cobardes hasta la medula, que solo os atrevéis con quién no puede defenderse. Inténtalo conmigo si tienes cojones.

Quien va hasta las trancas de diazepanes eres tú. Deberías decirle al loquero que te los cambié por cianuro.

Mejor una familia de travelos, bujarras y bolleras que franquista. Ande va a parar.

No servís mi para abono, así es que hazle un favor al mundo y vuelate la cabeza.
[/QUOTE]

*¿Ha meditado sobre la posibilidad de hacerse mercenario? ahora tiene una oportunidad de oro con esta guerra. Un sujeto tan bizarro como usted podría dejar un recuerdo indeleble en los campos de batalla. Además si lo hace con los ucros, le dispensaran buena droja para encorajarse aún más, de la buena, no de la que esta abusando diariamente que le ha dejado muy tocado el cerebro tal como se aprecia.
A esa agresividad suya hay que darle alguna salida edificante.
El mundo se liberaria de una existencia inútil y peligrosa y usted podria ser feliz.
Y ahora me voy a permitir ponerle en ignorados por zafio, maleducado, falton y atrabiliario. 
Aquí se viene a leer y eventualmente a argumentar y dialogar tranquilamente, no ha insultar sin aportar absolutamente nada.
Tiene usted una enorme vocación delincuencial, cuide su agresividad o mas pronto que tarde acabará en un talego.
Ahóguese en su propia bilis cual borracho ahíto de vino amargo.   *


----------



## Expected (16 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El problema lo tienes tú por creértelo sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que estás en un foro de "economía".



Y quien te ha dicho que me lo haya creído?. Cómo tampoco me creí que lo de Ucrania eran 3 días. A eso me refiero. Que ya somos mayorcitos cada uno para hacernos nuestras propias opiniones. Y si, Antonio es un mentiroso.


----------



## Ricardiano (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hello world.
> 
> O se ponen los rusos serios con los polvorines o van a pasar más desgracias. En los polvorines no hay extintores, al menos dentro del edificio que alberga los explosivos, si hay fuego no toca más remedio que evacuar las cercanías e inundar como se pueda y desde lejos el edificio, luego toca la limpieza del polvorín que es igual de peligroso. Pueden haber cebadores que explotan por presión al pisarlos y provocar por simpatía la explosión de más material que aun esta intacto.
> 
> ...



Anda. Yo creía que era cachondeo lo de hundir para apagar el fuego y reflotarlo. 

Hasta con almacenes. 

Al final me voy a creer que el arma definitiva en esta guerra es el tabaco.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hello world.
> 
> O se ponen los rusos serios con los polvorines o van a pasar más desgracias. En los polvorines no hay extintores, al menos dentro del edificio que alberga los explosivos, si hay fuego no toca más remedio que evacuar las cercanías e inundar como se pueda y desde lejos el edificio, luego toca la limpieza del polvorín que es igual de peligroso. Pueden haber cebadores que explotan por presión al pisarlos y provocar por simpatía la explosión de más material que aun esta intacto.
> 
> ...



Realmente parece que Rusia no quiere dar más fuerte de lo que puede, o no puede dar lo fuerte que quiera, porque si están atacando Crimea que ellos consideran Rusia y no devuelve el golpe multiplicado por 4 es que o no puede o no quiere por el motivo que sea.
Pero si juegas a algo y no pones todo lo que tienes en la mesa por muy poderoso que seas puedes salir con el rabo entre las piernas.
Rusia ya ha visto que a Ucrania le importa poco su país y no le pone pegas para destrozar su infraestructura, no entiendo porque debería importarle a Rusia la infraestructura del Norte y Este de Ucrania.


----------



## magufone (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hello world.
> 
> O se ponen los rusos serios con los polvorines o van a pasar más desgracias. En los polvorines no hay extintores, al menos dentro del edificio que alberga los explosivos, si hay fuego no toca más remedio que evacuar las cercanías e inundar como se pueda y desde lejos el edificio, luego toca la limpieza del polvorín que es igual de peligroso. Pueden haber cebadores que explotan por presión al pisarlos y provocar por simpatía la explosión de más material que aun esta intacto.
> 
> ...



No es nuevo y no es la primera vez que pasa. Tenemos la hemeroteca llena de noticias de explosiones de polvorines en Rusia, Ucrania y demas... Hace 6 años tuvieron que evacuar a casi 30000 personas por un petardazo brutal de un polvorin en Vinnytsia. Y hace tres años en Achinsk en Siberia tuvieron otra megaevacuacion de casi 20000 personas, y hasta cerraron el espacio aereo mientras estaban intentando extinguirlo.
Ataque? Bueno, podria ser. Pero... antecedentes los hay a paladas.
Si en las próximas horas ya no se habla de esto ya sabeis por que.
En los ejércitos del mundo hay cosas paquisimas, y hay que estar dentro para verlo.


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es nuevo y no es la primera vez que pasa. Tenemos la hemeroteca llena de noticias de explosiones de polvorines en Rusia, Ucrania y demas... Hace 6 años tuvieron que evacuar a casi 30000 personas por un petardazo brutal de un polvorin en Vinnytsia. Y hace tres años en Achinsk en Siberia tuvieron otra megaevacuacion de casi 20000 personas, y hasta cerraron el espacio aereo mientras estaban intentando extinguirlo.
> Ataque? Bueno, podria ser. Pero... antecedentes los hay a paladas.
> Si en las próximas horas ya no se habla de esto ya sabeis por que.
> En los ejércitos del mundo hay cosas paquisimas, y hay que estar dentro para verlo.



En la ex-URSS (y no sólo en esos países) muchas veces se pasan las normas de seguridad por el forro, y en ocasiones pasan estas cosas. Y es cuando otros se quieren colgar medallas. Enseguida saldrán el Martín Twiperro y el Galilerdo, ya lo verás.

Pero al igual que en Saki, en cuestión de horas no se habla más. Típico.


----------



## Scout.308 (16 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo va esa invasión chavales? ¿Se rinden ya los Ukros? ¿Kiev ha caído ya?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esa invasión chavales? ¿Se rinden ya los Ukros? ¿Kiev ha caído ya?



Queda un dia menos.


----------



## magufone (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la ex-URSS (y no sólo en esos países) muchas veces se pasan las normas de seguridad por el forro, y en ocasiones pasan estas cosas. Y es cuando otros se quieren colgar medallas. Enseguida saldrán el Martín Twiperro y el Galilerdo, ya lo verás.
> 
> Pero al igual que en Saki, en cuestión de horas no se habla más. Típico.



Y mas que va a haber. Para el 15 de septiembre otro contraataque a Jerson? Que cansancio...


----------



## −carrancas (16 Ago 2022)

Crimea atacada OTRA VEZ. Los HIMARS son temibles e invisibles. Deberíamos retirarnos antes de que esto empeore.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Scout.308 (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Queda un dia menos.



La última vez que entré a este hilo la mitad decíais que Kiev ya había caído, la otra mitad decía que la caída era inminente. De eso hace más de medio año. ¿Kapachao?


----------



## Pato Sentado (16 Ago 2022)

?????


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esa invasión chavales? ¿Se rinden ya los Ukros? ¿Kiev ha caído ya?



Que va, no sólo resiste sino que han recuperado Jersón


----------



## alexforum (16 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Musica celestial por la mañana  Sebastopol calienta, que sales en el segundo tiempo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy prorruso, pero tengo que reconocer que el Meme me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

Por mucho que lo repitas, no se va a convertir en realidad.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuándo creen que Moscú se rinde?



estas preocupado? coja el patinete y dése una vuelta por la pampa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, se produjo un incendio cerca de la aldea mencionada en el territorio de un área delimitada para el almacenamiento temporal de municiones en una instalación militar. Actualmente se están tomando medidas para extinguir el incendio, cuyas causas se investigan.

Videos de testigos oculares de la escena del incidente aparecieron en la Web, en los que se registraron explosiones. Las autoridades están evacuando a la población de la zona de 5 kilómetros alrededor de la unidad militar. Aksenov informó que 2 personas resultaron heridas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

*Fuentes pro-iraníes informaron que Rusia recibió 1.000 drones*
14 de agosto de 2022
6

Recientemente, Moscú y Teherán han aumentado significativamente el nivel de su cooperación en varios campos. El analista libanés Elijah Magier anunció esto el 13 de agosto en una publicación en su sitio web.

El experto llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que recientemente un vehículo de lanzamiento ruso lanzó un satélite iraní a la órbita de la Tierra desde el cosmódromo de Baikonur en Kazajstán. Los iraníes ahora podrán actualizar la lista de objetivos enemigos en el Medio Oriente vinculados a Estados Unidos e Israel.

La Federación Rusa firmó un contrato con Irán para la compra de 1.000 UAV después de que Teherán suministrara varias unidades y un simulador en el que se entrenaron los oficiales rusos: utilizaron con éxito las primeras muestras en Ucrania. La medida se considera sin precedentes para una superpotencia que compra sus drones a Irán.

El lo notó.

Según él, la Federación Rusa no prestó mucha atención al desarrollo y producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, sin realizar inversiones serias, aunque ahora es difícil imaginar un ejército sin drones. Moscú se ha centrado en el desarrollo de armas hipersónicas y ha logrado una impresionante superioridad tecnológica sobre Estados Unidos en esta materia. Al mismo tiempo, el principal interés de la Federación de Rusia sigue centrado en los misiles balísticos intercontinentales con ojivas nucleares.

Por su parte, Irán, a pesar de 43 años de restricciones por parte de los estadounidenses, ha creado misiles con un alcance de hasta 2.000 km, que se han utilizado con éxito en Irak y Siria. Pero Teherán simultáneamente desarrolló intensamente la industria de vehículos aéreos no tripulados y logró un gran progreso en esta dirección. Irán ya usó drones contra militantes en suelo sirio y entregó drones a sus aliados en el Medio Oriente.

Según fuentes bien informadas en Irán, la compra de drones por parte de una superpotencia como Rusia es un indicador importante de la calidad y el desarrollo de la industria iraní, que ha logrado producir los UAV más avanzados, como el Shahid 129, que puede volar por más de 24 horas. Esto es lo que atrajo a la Federación Rusa, especialmente para su uso en la guerra en Ucrania.

resumió.

Sin embargo, cabe señalar que la Federación Rusa y la República Islámica de Irán no informaron oficialmente nada sobre el acuerdo con respecto al UAV, así como sobre la venta de aviones de combate Su-35 por parte de Moscú a Teherán del contrato "egipcio". .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

*Ucranianos y alemanes discutieron sobre las razones del fracaso de las armas autopropulsadas PzH 2000*
Hoy, 10:51
2

Hace algún tiempo, Ucrania recibió 15 cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 de calibre 155 mm en forma de asistencia militar para enfrentar a Rusia, 10 de ellos fueron suministrados por Alemania y 5 fueron transferidos por los Países Bajos. Ahora resultó que solo 1/3 del total permaneció operativo, y el resto necesita reparación, y los alemanes y ucranianos ya están discutiendo sobre las razones del fracaso de las armas autopropulsadas.


El diputado del Bundestag Markus Faber (FDP) visitó recientemente Ucrania, después de lo cual dijo que los cañones autopropulsados se dañaron debido al uso excesivo.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania me informó que solo 5 de los 15 obuses autopropulsados PzH 2000 están listos para el combate. La razón del fracaso no es el fuego ruso, sino que el ejército ucraniano los usa con demasiada frecuencia.

- dijo el diputado.

Faber agregó que el ejército ucraniano quiere obtener más componentes para estos cañones autopropulsados, en el contexto del hecho de que las piezas de repuesto suministradas por Berlín solo son suficientes para reparar daños menores en el campo de batalla, mientras que las reparaciones mayores requieren talleres especializados, que Kyiv actualmente le falta. . Además, los ucranianos confían en que podrán restaurar de forma independiente la preparación para el combate de los cañones autopropulsados, por lo que solicitan el apoyo de Alemania para crear una infraestructura de reparación en Ucrania para no enviar cañones autopropulsados para mantenimiento y reparación . a Alemania.

Cabe señalar que la Bundeswehr y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no comentaron ni reaccionaron a esta información del diputado. Al mismo tiempo, se sabe que en julio, el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó a sus colegas de Alemania sobre el fracaso de la mayoría de los PzH 2000 existentes después de un uso prolongado. Luego, el Ministerio de Defensa alemán afirmó que el problema estaba relacionado con la velocidad de disparo, que afecta el mecanismo de recarga del arma.

Tenga en cuenta que el FRG inicialmente se negó a suministrar armas pesadas a Ucrania. Sin embargo, Berlín cambió su postura después de que el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz enfrentara una intensa presión de sus aliados occidentales para brindar apoyo militar a Kyiv.

Al mismo tiempo, los problemas con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con los sistemas de armas occidentales surgen cada vez más a menudo. Las dificultades se hicieron evidentes incluso cuando los artilleros ucranianos no pudieron descifrar el telémetro láser para el obús remolcado estadounidense M777 de 155 mm. Al mismo tiempo, la falta de kits de reparación les agregó aún más tristeza, porque las armas deben ser enviadas al exterior para los trámites correspondientes. Por lo tanto, los ucranianos comenzaron a usar menos "regalos" caprichosos occidentales, y en Occidente, a su vez, pensaron en la producción de armas y municiones de estilo soviético para ellos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

*Los bancos rusos comenzaron a abrir depósitos en yuanes*


16 de agosto de 2022, 12:16



Los bancos rusos comenzaron a ofrecer masivamente a los ciudadanos la apertura de depósitos en yuanes. El 16 de agosto, el periódico "Business Petersburg" escribe sobre esto.



Según ella, a principios de 2022, no había más de diez instituciones financieras en toda Rusia que ofrecieran depósitos en la moneda nacional china. Ahora los bancos anuncian este tipo de ofertas semanalmente.

“Lanzamos depósitos de yuanes en marzo de 2022. La razón principal fueron las solicitudes de los clientes. Dado que se trata de un producto relativamente nuevo en el mercado, su participación en la cartera del banco aún es inferior al 10%. Pero vemos demanda de depósitos en yuanes, desde principios de año, el crecimiento ha ascendido a más del 85% ”, dijo a la publicación el servicio de prensa del banco Dom.ru.


Las condiciones en varias organizaciones de crédito son similares. Las tasas van del 0,1 al 3 % anual con un depósito mínimo de 1500 yuanes chinos por un período de 1 mes a 3 años.

La tasa de interés ha cambiado desde el comienzo del año. En abril-mayo, las tasas máximas alcanzaron el 3,5-3,6% anual, y ahora han bajado al 2-2,25% anual, y el yuan se puede colocar en los grandes bancos minoristas al 1,5-2% anual.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ucranianos y alemanes discutieron sobre las razones del fracaso de las armas autopropulsadas PzH 2000*
> Hoy, 10:51
> 2
> 
> ...



Aparte de un cadencia de tiro excesiva, supongo que disparan a máxima distancia, eso sobrecarga los amortiguadores del cañón. Los tiros a máxima distancia son excepcionales y se han de usar relativamente pocas veces.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Ago 2022)

__





Serbia también traiciona a Rusia, rechaza su propuesta de albergar una base militar y afirma que EEUU y China también son sus aliados


Menos mal que los pro rusos decían que iba a aceptar la propuesta de la base rusa. Normal, han visto de lo que le ha servido a Armenia tener bases rusas, dejaron entrar a los azeries hasta la cocina en pleno corazón histórico armenio. https://tass.com/world/1493043 It will build political...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aparte de un cadencia de tiro excesiva, supongo que disparan a máxima distancia, eso sobrecarga los amortiguadores del cañón. Los tiros a máxima distancia son excepcionales y se han de usar relativamente pocas veces.



Correcto, es por la cadencia.....los ukras les están haciendo prueba de stress a los cañones y los alemanes con eso los mejorarán para ellos, todo sin mojarse un pelo, les va a salir fría el agua por la jugada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

EJÉRCITO

16 de agosto de 2022, 05:00
*Punto de derrota: las fuerzas aliadas rompieron la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Vuhledar*
Ahora el mando de Kyiv se enfrenta a una elección difícil





Las fuerzas de la Milicia Popular de la República de Donetsk, con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, rompieron la línea de defensa ucraniana cerca de la ciudad de Vuhledar , dijo la RPD. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso habló sobre la derrota por ataques de artillería en esta dirección de las brigadas mecanizadas 53 y de infantería-jaeger 68 de la VFU, así como de las grandes pérdidas del enemigo cerca de Soledar. Los expertos señalan que la ofensiva en dirección a Ugledar fue una sorpresa para el enemigo. Además, el departamento informó de nuevos ataques a la infraestructura ferroviaria en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.


El lunes 15 de agosto, el subjefe del departamento de NM DPR, Eduard Basurin, anunció el éxito cerca de Ugledar. Agregó que la Milicia Popular continúa desarrollando la ofensiva en ese sentido.
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que en las áreas de los asentamientos de Ugledar, Vodyanoye y Dobrovolye de la República Popular de Donetsk, más de 260 nacionalistas fueron asesinados por armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales en las posiciones de combate del 53. brigadas mecanizadas y 68 de infantería-jaeger de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



“ Este sector del frente permaneció bastante tranquilo durante mucho tiempo, por lo que la activación de nuestras tropas allí fue una sorpresa para el enemigo”, dijo a Izvestia el experto militar Dmitry Boltenkov. - Ahora toda la atención de la VFU se desvía a la defensa en la dirección Artemovsk-Seversky y mantiene los suburbios de Donetsk. Ahí es donde está la artillería . Incluso tuvieron que olvidarse de su sueño de una ofensiva decisiva cerca de Kherson. Ahora se enfrentan a una elección difícil.

Bajo las nuevas condiciones, el comando de Kiev se verá obligado a tomar una decisión: transferir refuerzos cerca de Vuhledar, donde la RPD ha tenido éxito, o usarlos como antes para defender las secciones del frente que ya están agrietadas. Con las grandes pérdidas que sufre el enemigo todos los días, esta es una elección difícil: amenaza con perder los suburbios de Donetsk. Pero aún así no querrán entregar Ugledar sin una feroz resistencia. Esto pondrá en peligro a Maryinka. Aumentar el número de "puntos de estrés" para VFU es una decisión muy correcta, permitirá que el frente se derrumbe más rápido, señaló Dmitry Boltenkov


----------



## Pinovski (16 Ago 2022)

[PRENSA RUSA] Repunta el COVID-19 en Rusia: INTRODUCCIÓN URGENTE DE MASCARILLA OBLIGATORIA (+ vacunación obligatoria en algunas regiones)


Первый регион снова введет маски в общественных местах - 15 августа 2022 | Новости Mail.ru La subdirectora del republicano Rospotrebnadzor Elena Kuzmina confirmó esta información, según RIA Novosti. El uso de mascarillas será obligatorio en lugares públicos y en el transporte. El servicio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Ago 2022)

Los asiáticos a lo suyo, claramente enfrentados a occidente…poco a poco y sin pausa…


----------



## Seronoser (16 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Las entrevistas con los POWs son surrealistas. A veces a Zolkin le estalla la cabeza y no puede evitar descojonarse de las respuestas lisérgicas que le dan los familiares.
> Los familiares viven todavía más abducidos que los POWs, que al menos se han dado de bruces con la realidad. La madre está mal de la olla, pero es que el hijo es una joyita. Al lorito con los tatuajes nancys que luce:
> 
> _«Soldado Litovchenko Vladislav Vladimirovich (08.08.2002, Kropotkin) *Joven nacionalista de Rusia, vino a luchar contra los nazis en Ucrania. Vladislav tiene tatuajes nazis, con símbolos de las SS, era miembro de un grupo de fútbol y es muy consciente de las actividades de los skinheads de derecha en Rusia*. Lo absurdo de la "desnazificación" de Ucrania de Putin en todo su esplendor.»_
> ...



Si eres tan subnormal para no entender que en Rusia desgraciadamente también hay nazis, *como dijo el propio Putin*, no es problema nuestro.

El problema de los nazis ucranianos es que son una mayoría, reciben dinero y están en el poder, mientras los rusos son una minoría y están marginados.

Pero entiendo que tu pequeño cerebro otanista no te permite entenderlo.
Mejor Hemoal, 3 veces al día, para que no te duela tanto.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*Zelenski advierte: una "cualquier incidente" en la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia amenazaría a toda Europa.*
Una "catástrofe" en la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, bajo control ruso, amenazaría a toda *Europa*, ha advertido esta noche el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*. "Al amparo de la planta, los ocupantes están bombardeando ciudades y comunidades vecinas", ha denunciado *Zelenski* en su mensaje diario por video.

"Cualquier incidente de radiación en la planta de *Zaporiyia* puede afectar a países de la *Unión Europea*, *Turquía*, *Georgia* y países más distantes. Todo dependerá de la dirección y velocidad del viento", ha agregado. "Si las acciones rusas causan una catástrofe, las consecuencias afectarán también a quienes han guardado silencio".

*Zelenski* ha llamado a la comunidad internacional a adoptar "nuevas sanciones duras contra *Rusia*" y no ceder a su "chantaje nuclear". "Todas las fuerzas rusas deben ser retiradas de la planta y áreas vecinas sin condiciones", ha afirmado. Informa Afp


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2022)

*Los franceses entregaron minas antitanque prohibidas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
Hoy, 12:32
2

París suministra a Kyiv no solo vehículos blindados y cañones autopropulsados para contrarrestar a Moscú, sino también municiones prohibidas por varios acuerdos internacionales. Se supo que los franceses suministraron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania minas HPD mod.F2, que han estado en servicio con las tropas de ingeniería francesas desde 1987.


Resultó que el ejército ucraniano había colocado 50 minas de este tipo en las afueras de sus posiciones cerca del pueblo de Opytnoe, ubicado al noroeste de Donetsk. Según los expertos, HPD mod.F2 es una mina anti-fondo antitanque muy peligrosa con un sensor de objetivo magnético. Está diseñado para destruir vehículos blindados con un chorro acumulativo (núcleo de impacto), cuando el vehículo de combate pasa sobre la munición (sin toparse con ella) y perfora hasta 100 mm. armadura. Se instala en el suelo o en el suelo manualmente o utilizando el minador EMP F2, así como en el agua a una profundidad de 1,5 m.

El peligro de esta munición de ingeniería es que no puede ser detectada por los detectores de minas. La mina se activa por el movimiento de cualquier objeto metálico a su lado. Además, explota cuando se le acerca un detector de metales electromagnético.

Es por eso que HPD mod.F2 también se reconoce como antiminas, es decir, dirigido contra zapadores, y no solo vehículos blindados. El uso de esta munición viola el Protocolo II de 1996 "Sobre la prohibición o restricción del uso de minas, armas trampa y otros artefactos", que forma parte de la Convención de Ginebra del 10 de octubre de 1980.

Cabe señalar que durante varias semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han minado sistemáticamente las calles de Donetsk con artillería de cohetes y cañones con minas antipersonal soviéticas "Lepestok", que también están prohibidas. El día anterior, las autoridades de la RPD informaron que, como resultado de una explosión en una mina de este tipo, Zemfira Suleimanova, de 25 años, voluntaria y periodista de Rusia, que fue a Donbass para ayudar a la gente, murió (murió en el hospital de su lesiones). La niña llegó recientemente a la RPD y entregó ayuda humanitaria, será enterrada en Nizhny Novgorod. Expresamos nuestras condolencias a familiares y amigos.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*"¿De verdad os vais a dejar engañar por España de nuevo?"*
Ucrania informó de la intención del Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez de «donar *20 blindados M113*» de transporte de tropas, un vehículo de los años 70 del que España posee más de 1.000 unidades y está a punto de jubilar la mitad.

La pregunta la planteaba uno de los participantes en el canal de *Oleksiy Arestovich*, asesor militar de Volodimir Zelenski, el más seguido de Ucrania con centenares de miles de suscriptores. «Hasta *Portugal*, un país más pequeño, ha sido mucho más generoso», aseguraba otro experto militar: «Al final surgirá algún problema y no enviarán nada». Ese es el sentir general.

Asesores del presidente Zelenski y fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano muestran su "sorpresa" ante las "maniobras dilatorias" y la falta de compromiso de España: "Hasta Portugal es más generoso".









Pedro Sánchez defrauda a Ucrania: el envío de armas es "decepcionante"


Antiaéreos alemanes, vehículos británicos, lanzaderas de misiles estadounidenses, tanques polacos, artillería francesa, helicópteros checos, radares australianos... El...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ya decia yo que eres otro fachuzo, a ver contreras, el comunismo murió con Stalin y más con la caida del muro de Berlin que hizo caer el comunismo en Rusia. Tú de historia sabes 0, tú que eres ezpanol no sabes que la izquierda enterita murió en el Congreso de Suresnes en el 74 de la mano de Felipón? Pues los que vienen después de él, los que ves desde entonces y los actuales (psoe, iu, potemos, y la facha de la Yoli que hasta le gusta el Papa) son los progretones/liloides/falsos izquierdistas que van de rojos pero que no son más que un apéndice del capitalismo de la mano de gentuza como Soros, la CIA y otros personajes que se encargaron que la izquierda en Europa no vuelva a salir a la luz. No sabes ni donde te viene el aire ni con la agenda 2030. Al ijnore que ya estoy harta de tener que explicar incluso con fotos cómo es la izquierda actual desde los 90. Me cansas con tus historias.



Sólo una puntualización. La única decencia que ha habido en la izquierda en todos estos años, fue la IU de Julio Anguita. El único que explicó a los españoles lo que iba a significar el Tratado de Maastricht, sin anestesia. 
El traidor Felipe compadreaba con Ansar pero iba a degüello contra Julio; era el peligro para el PSOE; era el que intentaba contarnos la realidad pero pocos escuchaban.


----------



## rudeboy (16 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> EJÉRCITO
> 
> 16 de agosto de 2022, 05:00
> *Punto de derrota: las fuerzas aliadas rompieron la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Vuhledar*
> ...



Vamos ,que han bombardeado la zona y te dan la típica cifra de muertos a voleo de la propaganda rusa y que el frente está a punto de colapsar y tal, pero de avances cero patatero.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski advierte: una "cualquier incidente" en la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia amenazaría a toda Europa.*
> Una "catástrofe" en la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, bajo control ruso, amenazaría a toda *Europa*, ha advertido esta noche el presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*. "Al amparo de la planta, los ocupantes están bombardeando ciudades y comunidades vecinas", ha denunciado *Zelenski* en su mensaje diario por video.
> 
> "Cualquier incidente de radiación en la planta de *Zaporiyia* puede afectar a países de la *Unión Europea*, *Turquía*, *Georgia* y países más distantes. Todo dependerá de la dirección y velocidad del viento", ha agregado. "Si las acciones rusas causan una catástrofe, las consecuencias afectarán también a quienes han guardado silencio".
> ...



Pues que deje de bombardearla.

Que en las guerras se viene llorado de casa, recuperala por las buenas o callate la boca, pero si la bombardeas y hay una catastrofe será de Ucrania la culpa que es quien está bombardeando a sabiendas de que puede haber una catastrofe nuclear.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó un incendio y una explosión en el almacén de municiones de Mayskoye. Se están estableciendo las causas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo con la mía... tanto ayer como hoy se produjeron eyecciones en el Sol, y geoefectivas. Lo podéis comprobar aquí:






WSA-ENLIL Solar Wind Prediction | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center







www.swpc.noaa.gov





Y aquí: https://soho.nascom.nasa.gov/data/LATEST/current_c2.gif

Pero sí, estamos en una guerra y puede ser un ataque. Igualmente puede ser un descuido o imprudencia, sí. Pero cuando uno lleva AÑOS viendo que cada vez que el Sol 'estornuda', aquí 'sucede algo', pues pocas dudas van quedando.

Ahora, si me permiten la extravagancia, quiero comentar algo que me narró mi buen amigo musulmán converso que es un estudioso de las profecías del Islam. Pues lo 'gracioso' respecto de esto que tratamos ahora, es que según les advirtió Mahoma, la última batalla que se librará entre las fuerzas humanas de Dios y el Maligno, será con armas blancas: espadas, lanzas, arcos, etc..

En una de nuestras largas conversaciones, él se asombró y entusiasmó cuando le hablé de estos efectos que desde hace unos años (según mis conjeturas y observaciones) provoca el Sol. Para él fue una confirmación de que sus profecías son ciertas. Yo no soy musulmán, sino cristiano, pero igualmente que él, también me estremecí al conocer que ellos lo esperaban así. Para mi también fue una confirmación de que no erraba en mis conjeturas.

Pues eso, además de latunes, bunkeres y demás recursos burbujeros, clases de esgrima y tiro con arco. Y también conseguir esas armas... y como reza el texto bajo mi avatar: 'Mirad que os advertí'.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues que deje de bombardearla.
> 
> Que en las guerras se viene llorado de casa, recuperala por las buenas o callate la boca, pero si la bombardeas y hay una catastrofe será de Ucrania la culpa que es quien está bombardeando a sabiendas de que puede haber una catastrofe nuclear.



Y que hace el ejercito ruso dentro de la central????y de paso bombardear desde ahi dentro como ha quedado ampliamente demostrado


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y que hace el ejercito ruso dentro de la central????y de paso bombardear desde ahi dentro como ha quedado ampliamente demostrado



Rejom espabile: Ayer 59 mensajes y sólo 7 thanks en este hilo, yo 18. Hoy lleva tres mensajes y 0 thanks. Le tienen que negar la soldada necesariamente. ¡Es usted un autentico inutil, recluta rejon!


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Y tú payaso de mierda,el portavoz de todos los gilipollas y putinianos del foro........


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Rejom espabile: Ayer 59 mensajes y sólo 7 thanks en este hilo, yo 18. Hoy lleva tres mensajes y 0 thanks. Le tienen que negar la soldada necesariamente. ¡Es usted un autentico inutil, recluta rejon!



Joder Carmencita ,te doy un thanks para que te vengas arriba joia......


----------



## Loignorito (16 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es nuevo y no es la primera vez que pasa. Tenemos la hemeroteca llena de noticias de explosiones de polvorines en Rusia, Ucrania y demas... Hace 6 años tuvieron que evacuar a casi 30000 personas por un petardazo brutal de un polvorin en Vinnytsia. Y hace tres años en Achinsk en Siberia tuvieron otra megaevacuacion de casi 20000 personas, y hasta cerraron el espacio aereo mientras estaban intentando extinguirlo.
> Ataque? Bueno, podria ser. Pero... antecedentes los hay a paladas.
> Si en las próximas horas ya no se habla de esto ya sabeis por que.
> En los ejércitos del mundo hay cosas paquisimas, y hay que estar dentro para verlo.



Y siguiendo con la mía, pues he comprobado esa fecha, *27 de Septiembre de 2017* ¿y saben qué? pues que continuamos para bingo. Dejo ahora la traducción del evento extraída de la hemeroteca de SpaceWeather:



> *TORMENTAS GEOMAGNÉTICAS EN CURSO*: Una tormenta geomagnética de clase G2 está en marcha el 27 de septiembre cuando la Tierra se adentra en una corriente de viento solar de rápido movimiento. Este tipo de tormentas no se consideran fenómenos meteorológicos espaciales importantes, pero se sabe que han provocado auroras boreales en lugares tan lejanos como Nueva York, Idaho y Washington.
> 
> *EL VIENTO SOLAR HA LLEGADO* Tal como se había previsto, una corriente de viento solar de alta velocidad llegó a la Tierra el 27 de septiembre y perturbó la tranquilidad del campo magnético de nuestro planeta. El primer contacto produjo un rocío de brillantes auroras sobre Alaska. Ayumi Bakken envía esta imagen desde el campo en las afueras de Fairbanks:
> 
> ...



Un enlace para leer sobre la explosión (y comprobar la fecha) del polvorín: Video: Así fue la gigantesca explosión de un polvorín militar en Ucrania | The Clinic

Y el enlace de la hemeroteca de SpaceWather: Spaceweather.com Time Machine


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Además, simultáneamente con las explosiones en los depósitos de municiones en Azovske, se incendió una subestación eléctrica en Dzhankoy. 

Estos eventos están separados por menos de 20 km.


----------



## Sinjar (16 Ago 2022)

Tienen mamporreros a sueldo, que les lavan la imagen. Solo mira este foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Correcto, es por la cadencia.....los ukras les están haciendo prueba de stress a los cañones y los alemanes con eso los mejorarán para ellos, todo sin mojarse un pelo, les va a salir fría el agua por la jugada.



Juas, juas, eso me recuerda lo que paso en Afganistan con los HK36, los muy pringaos de la Bundeswerh les dio por usar los fusiles en tiro sostenido, (ni que fueran RPK), ¿resultado? los cañones deformados, andan en sustituirlos por otros de la empresa que fabricaba los Sgt44


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Mira payaso de mierda....limpiate la boca antes de hablar y de decir las gilipolleces que dices, que te huele a nabo de hijoPutin de aquí a lima.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y que hace el ejercito ruso dentro de la central????y de paso bombardear desde ahi dentro como ha quedado ampliamente demostrado



Guerra, están en guerra y Rusia lo ha conquistado, si lo quieren recuperar los ucranianos tendrá que ser o mediante negociaciónes o mediante el esfuerzo belico, pero el responsable de un accidente es del que ataca no del que defiende...


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Me alegra ver que la portada de El Mundo denuncia el vergonzoso comportamiento de España con Ucrania.
A ver si se crea presión para que nos impliquemos más.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Guerra, están en guerra y Rusia lo ha conquistado, si lo quieren recuperar los ucranianos tendrá que ser o mediante negociaciónes o mediante el esfuerzo belico, *pero el responsable de un accidente es del que ataca no del que defiende...*



Pero eso no es defender...eso es hacer trampas,como estan acostumbrados los putinianos.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero eso no es defender...eso es hacer trampas,como estan acostumbrados los putinianos.



Y en que hacen trampas precisamente? En no dejar que le quiten lo conquistado...


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Joderrrr,que tio mas pesao eres payaso de mierda....ala vete a tomarporculo,que seguro que te gusta .......


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y en que hacen trampas precisamente? En no dejar que le quiten lo conquistado...



Eso denota mucha la desesperación de la Patrulla Osito, cada día con propaganda más delirante.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En algún momento, la UE podría obligar a Ucrania a firmar un acuerdo de paz



Si Zelensky dice que no, Bruselas negocia con Rusia y dasvidaniya crisis europea !!!.


----------



## rudeboy (16 Ago 2022)

En el ataque a la base aérea Ucrania sabe aprovechar las carencias rusas en complejos militares que se caen a trozos ,de hecho en dicha base hay un nave enorme en estado de ruina que nada tiene que ver con el ataque.
Bases sin sistemas de seguridad básica como cámaras o vallas bien mantenidas y mal vigiladas por soldados durmiendo la mona después de beberse una botella de vodka son la tónica de un ejército que arrastra unas carencias brutales, de ahí la total incógnita de como se han producido dichos ataques


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y en que hacen trampas precisamente? En no dejar que le quiten lo conquistado...



Y tu ves bien que lancen misiles dede dentro de la nuclear?????eso es de criminales tramposos.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

HOY........


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Bueno, España no debería de tener muchos problemas aqui. Esto aplica más a Italia y Alemania (entre los países grandes).
> 
> España no debería tener muchos problemas a no ser que nos quedemos sin gas de Argelia y nos obliguen a ceder el que nos viene en barcos.



Teniendo regasificadoras de sobra y dinero para pagar los metaneros, nuestro problema no es la falta de gas.

PD- Nuestro problema es la inflacion que se genera con la subida generalizada de precios.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tu ves bien que lancen misiles dede dentro de la nuclear?????eso es de criminales tramposos.



Lo veo igual de mal que los ucranianos se defiendan en colegios, hospitales y guarderías. Es una guerra se cometen crímenes pero todos no solo uno.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

El ferrocarril está dañado en el distrito de Dzhankoi como resultado de la explosión de un depósito de municiones - servicios de emergencia.

Línea estratégica de Kerch/Feodosia a Dzhankoi, utilizada para reabastecer a las tropas de ocupación en las regiones de Kherson, Zaporizhzhia y Crimea.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Respóndame a una cosa: Si mañana España entra en guerra, ¿EStará dispuesto a matar enemigos en contra de la Ley Divina? o¿ entonces la Patria es aun mas divina que la Ley?



Un cristiano puede matar para defender su pais en una guerra, para defender la vida de familiares y la propia, en esos casos no hay pecado mortal, si no hay maldad no hay pecado.

 *Hechos 10:13-15* —Levántate, Pedro; mata y come —le dijo una voz. —¡De ninguna manera, Señor! —replicó Pedro—. Jamás he comido nada impuro o inmundo.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues que deje de bombardearla.
> 
> Que en las guerras se viene llorado de casa, recuperala por las buenas o callate la boca, pero si la bombardeas y hay una catastrofe será de Ucrania la culpa que es quien está bombardeando a sabiendas de que puede haber una catastrofe nuclear.



De quién es esa central?


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

PRENSA RUSA



Putin acusó a Estados Unidos de intentar prolongar el conflicto en Ucrania.


"La situación en Ucrania muestra que Estados Unidos está tratando de prolongar este conflicto", dijo en un discurso ante los participantes e invitados de la décima conferencia de Moscú sobre seguridad internacional.

Al mismo tiempo, Putin volvió a señalar que la decisión de realizar una operación militar especial en Ucrania se tomó en total conformidad ( sic!)con la Carta de la ONU.

"Los objetivos de esta operación están definidos con claridad y precisión: garantizar la seguridad de Rusia y de nuestros ciudadanos, proteger a los habitantes de Donbass del genocidio", agregó.

Según Putin, para mantener su hegemonía en el mundo, Estados Unidos “preparó el destino de carne de cañón para el pueblo de Ucrania, implementó el proyecto “anti-Rusia”, hizo la vista gorda ante la propagación de ideología neonazi, a las masacres de los residentes de Donbas, además inflaron y continúan inflando el régimen de Kyiv con armas en un gran número".


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> "El de Arriba" provoca abortos espontáneos a muchas mujeres. Estás equivocado con tu interpretación de la Palabra del Señor. La Biblia permite los abortos.



Lo que provoca abortos como fue en kenia fueron 1,5 millones de vacunas de tétanos

HDLGP que biblia lees tu la luterana?









"Vacunas" de la ONU en Kenia: Esterilización encubierta


Un supuesto "programa de vacunación" de la ONU está bajo fuego por los médicos y los obispos católicos acusando de querer esterilizar deliberadamente a millones de mujeres. La Unicef implicada. Las revelaciones explosivas fueron realizadas después de que los investigadores médicos y la Iglesia ca




solidaridad.net


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hezque los Himars, los Himars !!!.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un cristiano puede matar para defender su pais en una guerra, para defender la vida de familiares y la propia, en esos casos no hay pecado mortal, si no hay maldad no hay pecado.
> 
> *Hechos 10:13-15* —Levántate, Pedro; mata y come —le dijo una voz. —¡De ninguna manera, Señor! —replicó Pedro—. Jamás he comido nada impuro o inmundo.



*defender el pais es una excusa porque a lo mejor el agresor es su país, como lo está siendo España enviando armas a Ucrania
Me parece una excusa francamente. Seguro que los de la división Azul tenían otra por el estilo.
Imagine que USA le declara la Guerra a España: En principio no moriran civiles porque tendra lugar fuera de fronteras como la guerra de Cuba. Una guerra donde no estuvieran implicados civiles, no tiene excusa  . Además el hecho de que exista un riesgo necesariamente no implica la agresion preventiva.
Mejor aún : la OTAN declara la guerra a Rusia, se la declaran mutuamente: ¿Empuñara el fusil para ir allende nuestras fronteras? 
Argumentos hay, pero ninguno es válido ante la suprema Ley del no matarás. Si usted es capaz de infringir el precepto, también el abortista.   *


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo veo igual de mal que los ucranianos se defiendan en colegios, hospitales y guarderías. *Es una guerra se cometen crímenes pero todos no solo uno.*



Lo ves,ya nos vamos entendiendo mejor.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Putin acusó a Estados Unidos de intentar prolongar el conflicto en Ucrania.



Ya directamente Rusia reconoce que llevar su operación especial a largo plazo es mal negocio.
De hecho Rusia está a punto caramelo para el colapso... tic tac.

Es lo que tiene salir a robar un país.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Un feto es un proyecto de persona, pero no es una persona.



Que cosas os enseñan en las escuelas catalanas y en la TV3, desde el momento de la fecundacion, cuando el cigoto comienza la segmentacion *adquiere el alma, todavia no existe el feto como tal y ya es una persona !!!.*


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya directamente Rusia reconoce que llevar su operación especial a largo plazo es mal negocio.
> De hecho Rusia está a punto caramelo para el colapso... tic tac.
> 
> Es lo que tiene salir a robar un país.



Que bien entran las lágrimas del orco supremo por la mañana...

En USA se han de estar descojonando viendo lo redonda que les ha salido la jugada.


----------



## Haliwei (16 Ago 2022)

Ojo! Tb puede ser que todo esto sea obra de población tártara en Crimea. Siempre estuvieron en contra de la ocupación de Crimea ya en 2014. Podría ser que fueran sabotajes de ellos


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Tú has dicho como un feto es algo vivo, matarlo te convierte en un asesino. Y yo te respondo que no.



Ojala Darwin haga su magia con tu raza 

Muerto el perro luterano muerto el problema de rojos con disonancia cognitiva severa


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Ago 2022)

Cada día es más difícil ser pro ruso y optimista. Ya hasta revientan bases rusas en Crimea casi a diario


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Mejor aún : la OTAN declara la guerra a Rusia, se la declaran mutuamente: ¿Empuñara el fusil para ir allende nuestras fronteras? *



Si la guerra es injusta y tu familia no va a sufrir represalias, siempre puedes pasarte y cambiar de bando.

PD- El ciudadano de a pie no decide a quien se declara la guerra, si te movilizan no te queda mas remedio que vestir el uniforme.


----------



## ghawar (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## M. Priede (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tu ves bien que lancen misiles dede dentro de la nuclear?????eso es de criminales tramposos.



Deja de inventar, anda.


----------



## piru (16 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es nuevo y no es la primera vez que pasa. Tenemos la hemeroteca llena de noticias de explosiones de polvorines en Rusia, Ucrania y demas... Hace 6 años tuvieron que evacuar a casi 30000 personas por un petardazo brutal de un polvorin en Vinnytsia. Y hace tres años en Achinsk en Siberia tuvieron otra megaevacuacion de casi 20000 personas, y hasta cerraron el espacio aereo mientras estaban intentando extinguirlo.
> Ataque? Bueno, podria ser. Pero... antecedentes los hay a paladas.
> Si en las próximas horas ya no se habla de esto ya sabeis por que.
> En los ejércitos del mundo hay cosas paquisimas, y hay que estar dentro para verlo.




Sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta el trasiego de munición que supone disparar 50.000 proyectiles diarios.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esa invasión chavales? ¿Se rinden ya los Ukros? ¿Kiev ha caído ya?



No te preocupes que van ganando los buenos.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

La periodista y activista Zemfira Suleymanova murió en Donbass

Zemfira Souleymanova llegó a Donetsk como voluntaria y periodista. 
Durante un viaje, Zemfira y su conductor pasaron por una mina. 
Los médicos no pudieron salvarla.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que cosas os enseñan en las escuelas catalanas y en la TV3, desde el momento de la fecundacion, cuando el cigoto comienza la segmentacion *adquiere el alma, todavia no existe el feto como tal y ya es una persona !!!.*



¿Dónde está la prueba científica de esa afirmación? El alma no es algo que se pueda ver al microscopio.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por mucho que lo repitas, no se va a convertir en realidad.



Pero piden chincheta, para el hilo ese de Txusky que da verguenza ajena !!!.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Están pasando cosas en Crimea, pero sin apuro.
Un poco hoy, otro mañana y así.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Las primeras carreras de las tripulaciones de vehículos de combate de infantería 
en la competición de Ataque Suvorov de los Juegos Internacionales del Ejército 
2022 en el campo de entrenamiento del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China
en Korla, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. En la competición participan t
ripulaciones de Rusia, Bielorrusia, Venezuela, Irán y China. 
El equipo ruso está actuando en el vehículo militar BMP-3.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Lo veo igual de mal que los ucranianos se defiendan en colegios, hospitales y guarderías. Es una guerra se cometen crímenes pero todos no solo uno.



Está usted diciendo que si Rusia no hubiese entrado no se hubiesen cometido crímenes?
Veo que algunos se van acercando a la realidad....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

@.Kaikus, post: 42058043, member: 185360"]
Si la guerra es injusta y tu familia no va a sufrir represalias, siempre puedes pasarte y cambiar de bando.

*¿Y matar desde el otro bando? Estamos otra vez en las mismas. Excusas y mas excusas. Usted infringe el precepto a su capricho  *

PD- El ciudadano de a pie no decide a quien se declara la guerra, si te movilizan no te queda mas remedio que vestir el uniforme.

*Eso no vale frente al precepto divino. Lo normal es negarse y esperar el fusilamiento.. el cielo le espera*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

El juicio a los mercenarios:


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


>



Te estoy dando las opciones, el libre albedrio existe, cada individuo es responsable de sus actos, no hay nada predestinado.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (16 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un poco _suave _si que parece.
> No era el que chillaba como una loca "por los huevos de fabergeeeeee" cuando iba embozalado hasta las cejas mientras los rusos sudaban de las mascarillas?
> Los _virologos _del ayer, los _geoestregas _del hoy, los _meteorologos _dentro de poco...



No se le olvide los _vulcanólogos _con lo de la Palma


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Están pasando cosas en Crimea, pero sin apuro.
> Un poco hoy, otro mañana y así.



esto tambien está pasando, pero no te enteras porque estás todo el dia con el patinete por la pampa. Yo que me alegro, así terminan tus islamonazis, en cárcel o pena de muerte.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo ves,ya nos vamos entendiendo mejor.



Yo no niego que Rusia cometa crimenes de guerra, pero tu si lo niegas de Ucrania, no hay un país que haya estado en guerra que no los haya cometido


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Está usted diciendo que si Rusia no hubiese entrado no se hubiesen cometido crímenes?
> Veo que algunos se van acercando a la realidad....



Estoy diciendo que en las guerras se comenten crimenes.

Como cometión la OTAN en Yugoslavia, Iraq, Somalia, etc. etc. etc...


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Está usted diciendo que si Rusia no hubiese entrado no se hubiesen cometido crímenes?
> Veo que algunos se van acercando a la realidad....



Los crímenes llevaban siendo cometidos desde hace 8 años, otra cosa es que ciertos crímenes a tí te la soplen


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Te estoy dando las opciones, el libre albedrio existe, cada individuo es responsable de sus actos, no hay nada predestinado.



*Que somos responsables de nuestros actos y omisiones parece bastante claro. Y es precisamente por el libre albedrio que yo reclamo mi derecho a abortar. Eso es de lo que estábamos hablando. Y es ahi cuando algunos como usted caen en la contradicción manifiesta de afirmar que no se puede quebrantar aludiendo al "no matarás" para paradójicamente pasárselo por el forro luego invocando patrias, otras vidas, ejquemeobligan, etc
Si hay un imperativo, es válido siempre y en cualquier caso. Y si no lo hay pues eso. No se puede incurrir en contradicción flagrante.
Oija tengo un hilo sobre esto que aqui podemos conjurar severas censuras. Esta invitado:*





__





Los fanboys de las juventudes de Vox rezando delante de los hospitales que hacen abortos.Hilo sufragado por la beatopandi


Pues sí, como lo oís, todos los dias ganándose los votos de los españoles, claro que sí. El dedo yy la luna y tal..... No entienden que los españoles y españolas preferimos abortaar antes de que sean carne de cañon de la OTAN Aunque sean notas con messes, hoy han sido noticia por el tema. Para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Eslacaña (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Estás diciendo eso en serio? en España, la mayor parte de las personas de esa edad (rondando los 60) tienen buena salud....



Defina el concepto de salud. Un saludo


----------



## piru (16 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los asiáticos a lo suyo, claramente enfrentados a occidente…poco a poco y sin pausa…





Y los anglos siempre tb a los suyo, metiendo cuñas allí donde les interesa:









Irán participa en Conferencia sobre Seguridad Internacional en Moscú


La X Conferencia de Moscú sobre Seguridad Internacional tendrá lugar en el Parque Patriot el 16 de agosto, en las afueras de Moscú. El tema del evento abarca los retos más críticos de la seguridad mundial y regional.




espanol.almayadeen.net










__





El Gobierno iraní culpa a Salman Rushdie del ataque y rechaza lazos con el agresor


No hubo condena. Un portavoz del Gobierno iraní aseguró que Teherán no tiene lazo alguno con el estadounidense de origen libanés que se abalanzó sobre el escritor Salman...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El juicio a los mercenarios:



Mathias se ha ganado un viaje gratis a la estepa Siberiana, con todos los gastos pagados. No se podrá quejar.  

Que cojones hace un tío de 60 palos yendo a una guerra? La gente está colgadísima. Supongo que el aburrimiento vital mezclado con un excesivo consumo de propaganda cuckcidental.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Dzhankoy y Novofyodorovka: no son sólo atentados terroristas, sino el eterno ruso....

A otro incidente en un depósito de municiones en la península de Crimea se ha sumado un incendio en una subestación. El ataque a la central eléctrica es un clásico de la guerra de sabotaje moderna, por lo que el hecho en sí era de esperar. Tanto si se trata de los ataques de los "todopoderosos" HIMARS occidentales como del trabajo (quizás el tercer ataque en poco tiempo) de un grupo de sabotaje, se pensó que nuestro principal adversario era y sigue siendo el razpigildenstvo ruso primordial.

Tuve la sensación de que no habíamos tenido seis meses de guerra, y que no habíamos tenido suficiente de esta "bazofia". Desde las columnas de retaguardia, que marchan por el territorio del enemigo en orden de marcha y el buque insignia de la Flota del Mar Negro, hasta los almacenes y subestaciones en llamas. El grupo "escurridizo" del enemigo está ahí, su trabajo es evidente. No hay castigados, ni responsables, sólo redacción verificada. Me pregunto qué tendría que pasar para que nuestra gente se acobardara y empezara a asumir la plena responsabilidad de sus acciones tanto en el frente interno como en el frente, ¡independientemente del nivel de sus cargos!

Mientras tanto, tenemos lo que tenemos...

Exigir que se traten todos los casos y que se muestren las cabezas de los responsables está prohibido, ya que perjudica la conducta de los SWO.

Cada incendio, derrumbe y emergencia de cualquier otra naturaleza es recogido por el enemigo como una victoria más, los oficiales de la OCS dibujan estrellas en sus macBooks de combate y parte de nuestra población come alegremente "fideos" cocidos.
Parece que las situaciones son diametralmente diferentes, pero el daño es el mismo, y las razones son las mismas, como se ha expresado anteriormente. Y sentamos el culo en el tenedor y movemos la parte blanda de una punta a la otra - al lugar, donde no duele tanto en el momento.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Los lanzacohetes múltiples del 1er Ejército Blindado siguen destruyendo las posiciones de las AFU en la dirección de Slovyansk. Las fuerzas rusas han logrado asegurarse una ventaja significativa sobre las AFU en materia de artillería, debido a lo cual las tropas ucranianas sufren enormes pérdidas de personal y de equipo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Los atentados en Crimea son, por supuesto, un acontecimiento desagradable. Pero tenemos que entender que ahora mismo, desde Yampol y Seversk hasta Ugledar y Velyka Novoselka, nuestra ofensiva se desarrolla en un sólido frente. Es decir, en general, el sabotaje de un solo depósito de CB en Crimea es una distracción de los problemas reales y a gran escala de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

2 ataques con cohetes alcanzaron objetivos en la región de Zhytomyr

El Gauleiter Bunechko afirma que los cohetes fueron disparados desde el territorio de Bielorrusia y que alcanzaron objetivos en las afueras de la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

FSB: saboteadores ucranianos en la región de Kursk vuelan los postes de la línea de transmisión eléctrica que suministran energía a la central nuclear

Como consecuencia del accidente, el proceso tecnológico del funcionamiento de la central nuclear se vio interrumpido.

Los días 4, 9 y 12 de agosto, los saboteadores volaron los postes de las líneas eléctricas que abastecen a la central nuclear de Kursk a las instalaciones industriales, de transporte y de infraestructura social y a la población de Kursk y de las regiones vecinas.

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia y el Ministerio del Interior están buscando a los militantes y a sus cómplices. Tras el sabotaje, se tomaron medidas en la región para reforzar la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha firmado contratos para la entrega a las tropas:
▪ los últimos misiles balísticos intercontinentales Sarmat;
▪ los últimos sistemas de defensa aérea S-500.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Las AFU están detrás de los bombardeos de Dzhankoy y se repetirán hasta la completa desocupación de la península - El portavoz de Zelenskyi amenaza con el terror

La "operación de desmilitarización" al estilo de las AFU continuará hasta la completa desocupación de los territorios ucranianos. Nuestros guerreros son los mejores patrocinadores del buen humor. Crimea es Ucrania", dijo el jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, Andriy Yermak.

Así, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a declarar su intención de continuar con los actos terroristas en Crimea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ignorante (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De quién es esa central?



Querrás decir de quién _era_.

Nadie tiene derecho a bombardear una central nuclear.
Que entren en persona con la infantería a por ella (si es que pueden), como hicieron los rusos.
No es lo mismo unas balas que un misil.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Las explosiones retumban en Nikopol, la alarma ruge en la ciudad

"¡Dejen las calles!" - Yevhen Yevtushenko, jefe de la administración militar del distrito de Nikopol, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, escribió.
Recordemos que Energodar es bombardeada regularmente desde Nikopol y recibe represalias de nuestros militares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (16 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> En el ataque a la base aérea Ucrania sabe aprovechar las carencias rusas en complejos militares que se caen a trozos ,de hecho en dicha base hay un nave enorme en estado de ruina que nada tiene que ver con el ataque.
> Bases sin sistemas de seguridad básica como cámaras o vallas bien mantenidas y mal vigiladas por soldados durmiendo la mona después de beberse una botella de vodka son la tónica de un ejército que arrastra unas carencias brutales, de ahí la total incógnita de como se han producido dichos ataques



Me parece que "la incógnita" la tendremos nosotros. Pero seguro seguro los rusos no tienen a estas alturas ninguna duda de que es lo que pasó. Ataque con misiles, bombas guiadas, sabotaje, accidente. Todo eso deja rastros, evidencias. Otra cosa es la capacidad que puedan tener los rusos para adelantarse y prevenir esos eventos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (16 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los atentados en Crimea son, por supuesto, un acontecimiento desagradable. Pero tenemos que entender que ahora mismo, desde Yampol y Seversk hasta Ugledar y Velyka Novoselka, nuestra ofensiva se desarrolla en un sólido frente. Es decir, en general, el sabotaje de un solo depósito de CB en Crimea es una distracción de los problemas reales y a gran escala de las AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De todas formas esto no es nuevo tampoco.
Todos los años pasa.
No sn ni Himars ni pollas en vinagre. Son saboteadores. Sin más.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2022)

Y continúan paso a paso.

(Italiano)
Assalto all'area fortificata delle Forze armate ucraine ad Avdeevka: avanza il 9° reggimento della DPR, catturando veicoli corazzati della NATO


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Te estoy dando las opciones, el libre albedrio existe, cada individuo es responsable de sus actos, no hay nada predestinado.



A predicar al púlpito.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A predicar al púlpito.



Tu ves el viento ???, la radiacion de Chernobil la ves ???, tu ves la independencia de Cataluña ???... 

PD- Me hace mucha gracia, las mujeres que dicen que no creen en Dios, pero creen en espiritus y donyets.


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No sn ni Himars ni pollas en vinagre. Son saboteadores. Sin más.



Lo cual de ser cierto, deja en muy pero muy mal lugar a las tropas rusas en Crimea que sin capaces de garantizar la seguridad en el interior del frente.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Resumen de los acontecimientos en Crimea y las medidas adoptadas para hacer frente a la situación:

▪ Está vigente el estado de emergencia de carácter regional;
▪ Hay 121 personas en instalaciones de alojamiento temporal, mientras que el resto se ha ido con familiares;
▪ Los pasajeros del tren están siendo enviados en autobuses desde la estación de tren de Simferopol a Vladislavovka. Para ello, se asigna el número necesario de autobuses;
▪ Se ha restablecido el suministro eléctrico. Los trabajos para restablecer el suministro de gas se llevarán a cabo una vez que se hayan completado todas las actividades necesarias relacionadas con la seguridad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales y la artillería "*O*" destruyen juntas la defensa de las AFU antes de romper el frente en dirección a Soledar

El grupo de Fuerzas Especiales "*O*тважных" aclara la ubicación de las posiciones de las AFU y transmite las coordenadas para golpear la batería MLRS. El resultado de la derrota se controla con un dron. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 16, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 72nd Motorized Infantry Brigade near Artemovsk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 46th Airmobile Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 16 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 72ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU cerca de Lozovoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Andreyevka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Soledar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zaitseve;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 2 drones ucranianos cerca de Topolevka en la RPL y de Charivnoye en la región de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 cohetes cerca de Novognatovka en la RPD y de Kamenka y Doroshenkovo en la región de Kharkov;
 Un almacén militar cerca de la ciudad de Dzhankoi, en el norte de Crimea, fue dañado por un sabotaje.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On August 16, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian-led forces claimed control of Vershina village; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Zaitseve area; Clashes...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 16 de agosto de 2022







 Las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia reclamaron el control de la aldea de Vershina;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Zaitseve;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Kodema;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona industrial de Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en el pueblo de Ivano-Daryivka.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (16 Ago 2022)

__





¿Quién va a respetar a Rusia y a Putin a nivel militar después de esto?


Los bombardeos en Crimea totalmente normalizados (ya ni es noticia) y sin respuesta rusa, hace años sería impensable que Putin fuera meado de esa forma en su propio territorio, los sabotajes en Belgorod y la zona sur oriental rusa lo mismo. Ataques en los aeropuertos del vasallo bielorruso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## niraj (16 Ago 2022)

Ya falta menos para que salga Borrell a pedirnos más esfuerzos, pero ahora en la guerra contra China  

*El Bundestag aprueba una resolución de apoyo a Taiwán en la AMS*








El Bundestag aprueba una resolución de apoyo a Taiwán en la AMS


El parlamento federal alemán, el Bundestag, aprobó ayer una resolución para pedir al gobierno de Berlín que defienda la participación de Taiwán en la ...




es.rti.org.tw






*Visita prevista para finales de octubre: los diputados del Bundestag quieren viajar a Taiwán*


https://news.eseuro.com/internacional/774529.html












China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me





Alemania envió 13 aviones militares para ejercicios conjuntos en Australia. Este es un importante despliegue de la fuerza aérea en tiempos de paz. Berlín destaca así una mayor atención a la región Del Indo-Pacífico en medio del aumento de las tensiones con China en la región.









China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me





Profesor asociado de relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Bonn en Alemania Maximilian Mayer: Taiwán está interesado en comprar submarinos alemanes

Mayer dijo que Taiwán necesita expandir su Armada para defenderse eficazmente contra un posible ataque de China. Cuando se le preguntó qué podría hacer Alemania para ayudar a Taiwán a protegerse, Mayer respondió: "Taiwán necesita ayuda militar y económica". Un área donde Alemania podría ayudar es darle a Taiwán acceso a submarinos alemanes. Según Mayer, la flota submarina de Taiwán es demasiado pequeña, Taipei siempre ha mostrado interés en los submarinos alemanes. Pero, si Alemania le diera acceso a Taiwán a sus submarinos, Berlín tendría que considerar cuidadosamente cómo podría afectar sus relaciones con China. Cualquier sanción económica de Beijing pondría en peligro las exportaciones alemanas por valor de más de US $ 100 mil millones.


----------



## delhierro (16 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Lo cual de ser cierto, deja en muy pero muy mal lugar a las tropas rusas en Crimea que sin capaces de garantizar la seguridad en el interior del frente.



No deben tener a los contrarios a Rusia atados a las farolas. Me pregunto que pasaría si lo hicieran, bueno es retorico hasta el de la ONU estaría chillando noche y dia.

Son muy laxos con la seguridad, en la toma de Mariupol por ejemplo dejaban salir en dirección a ucrania a tios en edad militar. Que seguramente habian participado en las hostia. No todos tienen una cruz gamada gigante tatuada, no hay que dar por bueno que todos los enemigos son subnormales.


----------



## alexforum (16 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ya falta menos para que salga Borrell a pedirnos más esfuerzos, pero ahora en la guerra contra China
> 
> *El Bundestag aprueba una resolución de apoyo a Taiwán en la AMS*
> 
> ...



Los alemanes no tienen suficiente con un frente que ahora quieren otro. Les gusta hacer amigos. Hay alguien al mando en ese pais?


----------



## Scout.308 (16 Ago 2022)

Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Ago 2022)

Donde están los foreros pro rusia han desaparecido.


----------



## Bartleby (16 Ago 2022)

Suena amenazante.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.



Cierto una vez que Rusia ha sido expulsada de todas las poblaciones capturadas en ucrania no nos queda más que retirarnos y abrir el grifo de agua caliente...ah no que eso ta prohibido por culpa de los del ridículo histórico


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (16 Ago 2022)

El drogas de Ucrania amenaza al mundo que si no le mantienen atacará una central nuclear.





Poco queda por decir.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los crímenes llevaban siendo cometidos desde hace 8 años, otra cosa es que ciertos crímenes a tí te la soplen



Esos mismos crímenes que impulsaron los rusos dando armas hasta los dientes en el Dombas? qué podía salir mal....
Además, a ti te la sopla profundamente la libertad,y por supuesto, la vida de la gente, si no, no harías "distinciones" entre "buenos y malos", tal y como llevas haciendo todo el tiempo...la única conclusión es que te suda la polla incluso la misma gente de Dombass. 
Si esa gente representara otra idea, te alegrarías de las muertes. Es lo que pasa cuando se coloca antes la ideología que la vida de las personas....


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

_Que capullos, metiendo el dedo en el ojo..._

Un obús M777 estadounidense capturado en el foro técnico-militar internacional Army-2022 en Kubinka, región de Moscú.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (16 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los alemanes no tienen suficiente con un frente que ahora quieren otro. Les gusta hacer amigos. Hay alguien al mando en ese pais?




Repetir, repetir...


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Estoy diciendo que en las guerras se comenten crimenes.
> 
> Como cometión la OTAN en Yugoslavia, Iraq, Somalia, etc. etc. etc...



Ya..."Eztadoz unidoz"....


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los alemanes no tienen suficiente con un frente que ahora quieren otro. Les gusta hacer amigos. Hay alguien al mando en ese pais?



Si pero son americanos


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Defina el concepto de salud. Un saludo



Defínelo tú
No sé de qué película de fantasía habéis sacado que vivimos peor ahora que hace 20 años...porque...hay que ver pelis para eso....


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades ucranianas ocultan información sobre las bajas en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las familias de los fallecidos intentan obtener la verdad, pero todos los intentos se quedan en nada.

Las autoridades no sólo son indiferentes a sus defensores, sino también a las familias de los soldados muertos y desaparecidos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Se lanzan ataques contra objetivos enemigos en Kharkiv. Una alerta antiaérea ruge en la ciudad

También hay informes de ataques aéreos en Mykolayiv.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esos mismos crímenes que impulsaron los rusos dando armas hasta los dientes en el Dombas? qué podía salir mal....
> Además, a ti te la sopla profundamente la libertad,y por supuesto, la vida de la gente, si no, no harías "distinciones" entre "buenos y malos", tal y como llevas haciendo todo el tiempo...la única conclusión es que te suda la polla incluso la misma gente de Dombass.
> Si esa gente representara otra idea, te alegrarías de las muertes. Es lo que pasa cuando se coloca antes la ideología que la vida de las personas....



Esos crímenes precedidos de un golpe de estado contra el ganador legítimo y legal de las últimas elecciones en ucrania, dombas incluido, la vida de la gente a tí te importa lo que a mí la cotización del ibex, so cínico


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los alemanes no tienen suficiente con un frente que ahora quieren otro. Les gusta hacer amigos. Hay alguien al mando en ese pais?



Son otros los que quieren "movida", aquí no queremos ser "China", graciaaaaaas


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Esos crímenes precedidos de un golpe de estado contra el ganador legítimo y legal de las últimas elecciones en ucrania, dombas incluido, la vida de la gente a tí te importa lo que a mí la cotización del ibex, so cínico



Osea que, según tú, las vidas valen menos porque la opción que hay en el poder no te gusta?

Qué guay, eh.....


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Ago 2022)

Me faltan tontos en este hilo. Antes había más.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Una subida de tipos absolutamente idiota por parte de los capitanes del capitalismo degenerado del antiguo Imperio Británico, que podría acabar en "Poseidón". Y esto no es una broma.

El Reino Unido ha solicitado el vuelo de su avión de reconocimiento RC-135 sobre Rusia. Esto no es más que una provocación consciente de Londres.

Las fuerzas aéreas y espaciales rusas se han encargado de impedir que se viole el espacio aéreo. Todas las consecuencias posibles recaerán sobre Gran Bretaña, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya..."Eztadoz unidoz"....



sí, esos mismos tus admirados libertarios que basan su libertad en el yugo de los pueblos, pero a tí plim mientras haya liberalizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzmo


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Osea que, según tú, las vidas valen menos porque la opción que hay en el poder no te gusta?
> 
> Qué guay, eh.....



exacto, acabas de definir lo que paso en el maidán, so memo


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Me faltan tontos en este hilo. Antes había más.



igualarse a tí es imposible,,,,y lo sabes


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> sí, esos mismos tus admirados libertarios que basan su libertad en el yugo de los pueblos, pero a tí plim mientras haya liberalizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzmo



La vida sin libertad es imposible


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> exacto, acabas de definir lo que paso en el maidán, so memo



Y por el Maidan, tendrán que sufrir otros según tú....


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La vida sin libertad es imposible



díselo a los que matan cada dí tus libertarios anglos, sin vida y sin libertad


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por el Maidan, tendrán que sufrir otros según tú....



entonces hagamos golpes de estado cada día y al que no le guste que se joda,,,o se queme vivo como en odesa
que repugnante ser estás hecho alfonbrasas


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya..."Eztadoz unidoz"....



Efectivamente Estados Unidos y escribe bien paleto.


----------



## niraj (16 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





[Forwarded from Crimson Digest]
Lo divertido del culto ruso (es especialmente común entre TI y las víctimas de la" buena educación económica fundamental "del HSE) del " alto Nivel de vida occidental " es la confianza férrea de que los éxitos del occidente colectivo se basan en tres pilares:

1. Valores democráticos (también conocido como" elecciones justas","cambio de poder"... )
2. El estado de derecho (también conocido como "el Tribunal estadounidense es el Tribunal más incorruptible del mundo")
3. Derechos de las minorías (también conocido como "la Investigación ha demostrado que cuanto más LGBT hay en la Junta directiva de una empresa, mayor es su capitalización") 

Ustedes, queridos lectores, han visto tales conclusiones al 100%. Y si por alguna razón no ha excluido a los sectarios liberales de su círculo social, tal vez incluso haya discutido con estas tesis.

Lo gracioso de esto no es tanto que todo esté equivocado, sino cuán fuertemente la opinión real de algunos autores del éxito del Occidente colectivo en el mantenimiento de un alto nivel de vida difiere de la opinión de los "papúes-cultistas de carga"rusos.

Permitanme citar a uno de los principales expertos del Departamento de finanzas de los Estados Unidos, la FED, el FMI y el banco mundial, así como uno de los autores (y ejecutores) del rescate de la economía de los Estados Unidos en 2008-2009 y ahora uno de los principales expertos de Credit Suisse, Zoltan Pozsar:

*"Entonces, con un poco de exageración, el mundo occidental con baja inflación se asentaba en tres pilares:
primero, la mano de obra inmigrante barata mantiene los salarios de la industria de servicios en los EEUU.;
en segundo lugar, los productos baratos de China que elevan el nivel de vida en el contexto del estancamiento de los salarios;
en tercer lugar, el gas ruso barato que alimenta la industria alemana y la UE en general.*

[...] *Si observa la relación especial entre China y Rusia en este contexto, puede ver en esta relación una "alianza de recursos" que proporciona a Occidente lo que necesita para garantizar la estabilidad social para los que están en la parte inferior de la pirámide económica.

Piense en Rusia como un "banco global de recursos naturales de importancia sistémica", y a China como un "banco global de recursos humanos de importancia sistémica [fábricas]", que son los mayores productores mundiales de materias primas y bienes de consumo, respectivamente. [Son] proveedores de dos factores subyacentes que respaldan la era de la baja inflación a nivel mundial que describimos anteriormente [nota de Crimson: arriba en la nota analítica, Pozhar describió la" edad de oro " del bienestar general y la baja inflación del oeste colectivo].*

***Se deduce que Rusia y China fueron los principales "garantes del mundo de la paz macroeconómica [estabilidad macroeconómica]", suministrando todas las cosas baratas que fueron la fuente de los temores deflacionarios en Occidente. [Y estos factores deflacionarios] a su vez dieron a los bancos centrales de Occidente la oportunidad de participar en la impresión de dinero (QE) durante años*.**" 
// cita en "Credit Suisse Economics: War and Interest Rates" del 1 de agosto de 2022.

Nota Crimson: las víctimas de HSE nos han explicado durante años que los Estados Unidos pueden imprimir dólares indefinidamente porque tienen una increíble confianza de los inversores, un sistema legal único y, en general, el excepcionalismo estadounidense, y luego resulta que el cofre se abrió con una llave completamente diferente. Por cierto, Pozhar es solo uno de los que "presionaron el botón de la impresora del Dólar" en la FED, por lo que entiende perfectamente la situación.

No habrá un retorno a la era agradable y relativamente tranquila (y muy, muy bien alimentada para los estándares históricos) de 2000-2022 para nadie. Y el Occidente colectivo aún tiene que aprender a vivir en condiciones en las que los antiguos "garantes del mundo macroeconómico" comienzan a tambalear activamente los cimientos. La inercia colectiva del pensamiento todavía se resiste esta realización, pero no importa la realidad.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Defínelo tú
> No sé de qué película de fantasía habéis sacado que vivimos peor ahora que hace 20 años...porque...hay que ver pelis para eso....



¿No lo dirá usted por dos años de COVID y otro de guerra? HAy quein afirma que los USA se han encargado de desparramar virus en los últimos años. Dicho por una forera reputada de burbuja.
En cualqueir caso son las epidemias del globalismo. Pero han sido dos años muy intensos, va usted a comparar lo bien que hemos vivido. ¿Tiene memoria de pez?. Por cierto parece que la salud de ampli


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Ago 2022)

Soy pro ruso pero no aguanto más . Es muy duro ver a Crimea atacada en los últimos días . Estoy hundido


----------



## Nico (16 Ago 2022)

@Trajanillo
@capitán almeida
@Carmen Martinez garcia 

Ya hemos vuelto a llenar las páginas *con retrueques al troleo de alfonbass.*

Fíjense que *NUNCA ha escrito un post propio o aportado dato alguno*, toda su técnica es "citar" post de otros *y aguijonearlos hasta que consigue un tonto que le sigue el juego* y a partir de ahí tiene DECENAS de post asegurados con sus sagaces "respuestas", que no son tales (siempre dice lo mismo).

No le hagan el juego !!
O, dicho de otro modo, obviamente son dueños de hacer lo que quieran... pero afectan todo el hilo con un trol sofisticado *que viene haciendo lo mismo DESDE EL PRINCIPIO !!!*

Lean por favor este post de Junio o Julio, que a su vez hace referencia a cosas que pasaron mucho antes (alfonbass hace lo mismo desde el inicio, nada nuevo). Luego decidan lo que más gusten.

Léanlo por favor !!





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Ahí me parece que se columpia. La turbina iba a Canadá. Canadá tiene gas que vende a EEUU y ahora o directamente o a través de eeuu puede ir a Europa. Tanto a Canadá como a eeuu les conviene gas caro y comprado a ellos, da igual a cual de los dos, lo que venda uno a un sitio lo ocupará el otro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (16 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Que capullos, metiendo el dedo en el ojo..._
> 
> Un obús M777 estadounidense capturado en el foro técnico-militar internacional Army-2022 en Kubinka, región de Moscú.
> 
> ...



Joder, voy a ir a verlo mañana mismo!!!
Tengo pendiente una visita a ese museo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Son otros los que quieren "movida", aquí no queremos ser "China", graciaaaaaas



Claro que no. Aqui preferimos ser los agraciados de una economia de mercado que nos ha generado una deuda de 1.500.000.000.000euros, a costa de hacer mas millonarios en numero y calidad. Hemos regado las gramdes empresas con millones, y las electricas lo siguen haciendo y aún se rien.
Mientras tanto. China es el gran productor de paneles fotovoltaicos merced en parte al interes del estado planificador en desarrolalr esa industria.
Quien pudiera ser China. Mientras aqui esas empresas ni se ahn interesado suficiente, y hasta se han mostrado como una rémora para su instalación por particulares. A veces el liberalismo es retrógrado e involucionista, el liberalismo real, no esa quimera de la que todos hablan.


----------



## coscorron (16 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El drogas de Ucrania amenaza al mundo que si no le mantienen atacará una central nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que nada. Zelensky a la altura de lo que es.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @Trajanillo
> @capitán almeida
> @Carmen Martinez garcia
> 
> ...



Es un procaz provocador.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La vida sin libertad es imposible



Falacia de manual.
Hay prioridades antes que la libertad, Hasta lso esclavos vivian como tales, y a veces mejor que algunos libres. La libertad se demuestra andando y no en abstracto. Par mí habia mas libertad individual en la URSS que en el franquismo, con su libre mercado.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.



Simplemente te ponen en el ignore y por tanto ya no ves sus intervenciones. Por cierto yo también te envío.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Falacia de manual.
> Hay prioridades antes que la libertad, Hasta lso esclavos vivian como tales, y a veces mejor que algunos libres. La libertad se demuestra andando y no en abstracto. Par mí habia mas libertad individual en la URSS que en el franquismo, con su libre mercado.



Franquismo libre mercado?
Estás de coña...(no, no es una pregunta)


----------



## Roedr (16 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Me faltan tontos en este hilo. Antes había más.



En cambio, contigo está lleno el cupo de mal nacidos.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Los defensores de Donbass avanzan: imágenes del distrito liberado de Marinka

Rodion Severianov, corresponsal de iz.ru, visitó la parte del asentamiento ya liberada de los nazis ucranianos. Quedan pocas casas intactas en el asentamiento, ya que aquí se libraron encarnizados combates con los nazis del Sector Derecho, mientras que en otras partes del asentamiento sigue en marcha la limpieza de los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Yomateix (16 Ago 2022)

Y continuan los ataques Ucranianos de todo tipo a centrales nucleares, si hasta que no explote alguna no van a parar.

*El FSB informa de tres actos de sabotaje contra la central nuclear de Kursk*
El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FSB) informó este martes de *tres actos de sabotaje *contra líneas eléctricas de la central nuclear de Kursk, en la frontera con Ucrania, que atribuyó a grupos ucranianos.
"El 4, 9 y 12 de agosto en el distrito Kurchatov de la región de Kursk grupos de saboteadores ucranianos atentaron contra seis torres de alto voltaje, que suministraban energía a la central nuclear de Kursk", dice un comunicado citado por la agencia Interfax.
La central nuclear de Kursk, construida en la década de 1970, consta de cuatro reactores nucleares de los que están en funcionamiento solo tres, informa Efe.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Otro envío de armas occidental para
"*O*тважных"

Los operadores logísticos de las fuerzas especiales del grupo "O" han hecho otro pedido:
Lanzagranadas suecas AT-4
Lanzadores de misiles NLAW británicos
M72 LAW RPGs americanos
Además de la occidental, los jokhlys también dieron la suya:
TRK Stugna-P.

Los combatientes de Spetsnaz piden a la OTAN que establezca entregas directas a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, o demasiados combatientes ucranianos están muriendo en el traslado y Kiev pronto se quedará sin mensajeros.
#exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## niraj (16 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





Nos escriben:

Estamos acostumbrados a ver Kharkov en los informes de noticias que hablan sobre los ataques a las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, pero la vida allí está en pleno apogeo y da muchos detalles interesantes sobre la situación interna de esta ciudad.

Hay un mercado allí, llamado Barbashevka. El mercado ahora, por supuesto, no es tan activo como antes de la guerra, pero algunos puntos siguen funcionando. Hace aproximadamente una semana, los militantes del batallón "Kraken" llegaron al saqueo y entraron en conflicto con la seguridad de esta Institución comercial. Después de un pequeño altercado, una pelea y un tiroteo, los Krakens se retiraron, pero pronto llegaron con ayuda concreta y una buena cantidad de alcohol y BMP, después de lo cual simplemente eliminaron al enemigo con el cañón.

El segundo punto más interesante es la presencia de un gran número de mercenarios extranjeros en Kharkov, principalmente polacos y escandinavos. A estos ciudadanos prácticamente no se les lleva a primera línea, se les guardan como la niña de sus ojos y su función principal es puramente mediática, dicen, mira, toda Europa representada por tipos tan maravillosos está con nosotros.

Mientras que el siguiente lote de soldados movilizados, incluso de Kharkov, está siendo aplastado por la artillería en algún lugar cerca de Izyum, los polacos y escandinavos se instalan en pequeños grupos en Kharkov, y prefieren ocupar hoteles de lujo y complejos de hoteles y restaurantes de moda ( mercurio, Guarida) para su PVD, o se instalan en saunas y burdeles. Incluso abrieron un "salón de Masajes" especializado para que los "guerreros" pudieran desahogarse y no dejar sin trabajo a las sacerdotisas del amor de Kharkov. Además, los polacos usando a las chicas de Kharkiv dicen: nos das por el hecho de que te protegemos de los moscovitas. Así que haz tu mejor esfuerzo y no te preocupes por el cliente.

Son cosas así, y divertidas y tristes a la vez. La "guarida" ya ha sido bombardeada, en mercurio, desafortunadamente, el cohete falló. Por lo tanto, si la inteligencia necesita dar una Designación de objetivo en los lugares de reunión de mercenarios, puede abrir inmediatamente el mapa de Kharkov con los mejores lugares de descanso, así como burdeles y saunas. En el 90 por ciento de los casos, incluso sin inteligencia adicional, puedes entrar y cubrir a los mercenarios.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Satori (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Falacia de manual.
> Hay prioridades antes que la libertad, Hasta lso esclavos vivian como tales, y a veces mejor que algunos libres. La libertad se demuestra andando y no en abstracto. Par mí habia mas libertad individual en la URSS que en el franquismo, con su libre mercado.











La gran pieza de artillería contra el comunismo


Hace 40 años el disidente ruso Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn visitó España. Concedió una entrevista memorable, en la que describió los horrores del Gulag.




www.libertaddigital.com





Alexandr Solzhenitzyn , entrevista en TVE en los 70, compara el regimen soviético y el franquista. Comunistas españoles como Juan Benet le desearon la muerte tras hacer estas declaraciones


Ustedes esquivaron esa experiencia, no supieron lo que es el comunismo! Vuestros círculos progresistas llaman dictadura al régimen político que ustedes tienen. Pues ya llevo unos diez días viajando por España. Viajo sin ser reconocido por nadie, observo atentamente la vida, miro con mis propios ojos. Me asombro. ¿Saben ustedes lo que es una dictadura, que cosa es llamada con tal nombre? ¿Entienden ustedes lo que es una dictadura? He aquí varios ejemplos que acabo de ver personalmente. Ningún español está atado al lugar de su domicilio. Tiene la libertad de vivir aquí o mudarse a otra parte de España. En tanto que nuestro hombre soviético no puede hacer eso, estamos amarrados al lugar con la llamada “propiska”, o registro policial. En nuestro caso, las autoridades locales deciden si yo tengo o no el derecho de mudarme de ese lugar. Esto significa que estoy totalmente a merced de las autoridades locales. Ellas hacen conmigo lo que quieren, y yo no puedo partir. Luego me entero de que los españoles pueden viajar libremente al exterior. Quizás ustedes leyeron en los diarios: de la Unión Soviética, bajo una poderosísima presión de la opinión pública internacional, bajo la formidable presión de los Estados Unidos, están dejando salir, y aún así con grandes dificultades, a cierta parte de los judíos. En tanto que el resto de los judíos y, aparte de los judíos, las demás nacionalidades no pueden salir para nada. Nos encontramos en nuestro país como en una cárcel.


Yo camino por Madrid, por otras ciudades, ya he recorrido mas de doce, y veo que en los kioskos de diarios se venden todas las publicaciones europeas más importantes. ¡No puedo creerle a mi ojos! Si en la Unión Soviética se hubiera exhibido uno de esos diarios, tan sólo por un minuto, la policía inmediatamente se lanzaría a arrancarlo. En tanto que en vuestro caso, se venden lo más campantes.


Veo que ustedes trabajan con fotocopiadoras. Una persona puede pagar cinco pesetas y recibir la copia de cualquier documento. En nuestro caso, eso es inaccesible para ningún ciudadano de la Unión Soviética. La persona que utiliza una fotocopiadora con fines que no sean de trabajo, que no sean para los jefes, sino para uno mismo, recibe una condena de prisión como si se tratara de una actividad contrarrevolucionaria.


En vuestro caso, aunque con algunas limitaciones, se permiten las huelgas. En nuestro país, durante 60 años de existencia del socialismo nunca fue permitida ni una sola huelga. Los participantes de las huelgas de los primeros años del gobierno soviético eran fusilados con ametralladoras, a pesar de que tuvieran solamente exigencias económicas, mientras que otros eran encarcelados acusados de actividades contrarrevolucionarias. Y hoy en dia a nadie se le ocurre convocar a una huelga. Yo publiqué en la revista literaria “Novy Mir” el cuento “Para bien de la causa”, y escribí allí una frase, en la que un estudiante insta a otros; “Anunciemos una huelga”. Ya no la censura, sino la propia revista “Novy Mir’ tachó esa frase, porque la palabra ¨huelga¨ no puede ser pronunciada y publicada en la Unión Soviética, Y yo digo: vuestros progresistas, saben acaso lo que es una dictadura? Si a nosotros nos brindaran esas mismas condiciones hoy, en la Unión Soviética, hubiéramos quedado boquiabiertos. Hubiéramos dicho: esto es una libertad nunca vista, hace ya 60 años que no vemos una libertad así.
Hace poco ustedes tuvieron una amnistía. Ustedes la llaman una amnistía limitada. A los luchadores políticos, que con las armas en la mano realmente llevaron a cabo una lucha política, se les ha rebajado la mitad de la condena. Debo decir: ojalá a nosotros nos dieran una idéntica amnistía limitada por única vez en 60 años! Durante 60 años de existencia de la Unión Soviética, nosotros, los presos políticos, nunca hemos tenido ningún tipo de amnistía. Nos íbamos a la cárcel, para morir allí. Solo unos pocos volvieron para contarlo.

Lógicamente, toda esa pesada experiencia comunista, nosotros la hemos transformado en nuestras almas. Después de tantas bajas durante 60 años, hemos recibido tal vacuna contra el comunismo, como no la tiene nadie en Europa y nadie en Occidente. En nuestro caso hoy es absolutamente imposible que en una reunión privada, extraoficial, alguien hable seriamente del comunismo. Todos lo considerarían un imbécil. Espiritualmente, ya nos hemos liberado del sovietismo. Pero tuvimos que sufrir una experiencia demasiado pesada para llegar a ello.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> entonces hagamos golpes de estado cada día y al que no le guste que se joda,,,o se queme vivo como en odesa
> que repugnante ser estás hecho alfonbrasas



Repugnante es querer matar a todo el que no quiere lo mismo, al que quiere vivir de otra manera, al que, simplemente, quiere un construir un país moderno, lejos del nacionalismo rancio o del más asqueroso comunismo
Precisamente, si te importara la gente de Odesa o la gente de Dombas, entenderías que la primera es comprender que hay muchas más posiciones en la vida que la tuya, que en Ucrania, lejos de ser "todoz naziz" hay gente que ha peleado por tener un país que se pudiera comparar con los de su entorno...bien, no les habéis dejado, culpandolos a todos de nazis y di9ciendo lo que tienen que ser o no....eso, si es asqueroso


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Repugnante es querer matar a todo el que no quiere lo mismo, al que quiere vivir de otra manera, al que, simplemente, quiere un construir un país moderno, lejos del nacionalismo rancio o del más asqueroso comunismo
> Precisamente, si te importara la gente de Odesa o la gente de Dombas, entenderías que la primera es comprender que hay muchas más posiciones en la vida que la tuya, que en Ucrania, lejos de ser "todoz naziz" hay gente que ha peleado por tener un país que se pudiera comparar con los de su entorno...bien, no les habéis dejado, culpandolos a todos de nazis y di9ciendo lo que tienen que ser o no....eso, si es asqueroso



Los que querían vivir de otra manera fueron perseguidos, quemados vivos y asesinados por aquellos patrocinadores de la libertad que tú tanto admiras hijo de mala madre


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> @Trajanillo
> @capitán almeida
> @Carmen Martinez garcia
> 
> ...



tienes razón pero es que me revuelve las tripas lo maquiavélico que llega a ser, a fin de cuentas el pájaro bobo, el desfigurao y los circunpanchitos hacen gracia de las memeces que publican pero el tío éste con la matraca de la libertazzzzzzzzzzzz es que no lo llevo, sorry


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Franquismo libre mercado?
> Estás de coña...(no, no es una pregunta)



La libertad es cosa de gentes como el primo de Ayuso o el duque de feria. libertad para despues de robar a la Hacienda pública con la normal complicidad de sus mamporreros, se plantean la libertad de si comprarse relojes millonarios de marca o ucochazos de altagama o veleros, o si les da para todo a la vez. Eso es la libertad. A los pobres sólo nos queda la libertad de vender nuestro trabajo al postor que nos toque en suerte


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania tendrá que reconocer tarde o temprano el hecho del genocidio de los polacos durante la masacre de Volyn de 1943 - el viceministro polaco de Cultura y Patrimonio Nacional Jaroslaw Cielin.*

"Tienen que reconocerlo porque es un hecho. Es un hecho. Se tomó una decisión política para la limpieza étnica, para el exterminio de toda la minoría nacional que había vivido allí durante siglos, y se aplicó", dijo la agencia de noticias estatal polaca PAP citando a Selin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*Macron pide la retirada de las fuerzas rusas de la planta de Zaporiyia.*
El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, pidió este martes la retirada de las fuerzas rusas de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en el sur de Ucrania, subrayando los "riesgos" que su presencia supone para la seguridad del lugar.

En una conversación telefónica con su homólogo ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, subrayó "su preocupación por la amenaza que suponen la presencia y las acciones de las fuerzas armadas rusas y el contexto de guerra con los conflictos en curso sobre la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares ucranianas, y pidió la retirada de estas fuerzas", según el Elíseo, informa Afp.

La planta de Zaporiyia, la mayor de Europa, fue tomada por las tropas rusas en marzo, poco después del inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Desde fines de julio, el área ha sido blanco de bombardeos, que Moscú y Kiev se recriminan mutuamente.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Hay cierto éxito (progreso) en la dirección de Ugledar.

Nuestra aviación ha alcanzado concentraciones de equipo y personal enemigo cerca de Ugledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Franquismo libre mercado?
> Estás de coña...(no, no es una pregunta)



Ahora mismo habia mas libertad en la URSS que en algunos estados usanos que han ilegalizado el aborto


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Repugnante es querer matar a todo el que no quiere lo mismo, al que quiere vivir de otra manera, al que, simplemente, quiere un construir un país moderno, lejos del nacionalismo rancio o del más asqueroso comunismo
> Precisamente, si te importara la gente de Odesa o la gente de Dombas, entenderías que la primera es comprender que hay muchas más posiciones en la vida que la tuya, que en Ucrania, lejos de ser "todoz naziz" hay gente que ha peleado por tener un país que se pudiera comparar con los de su entorno...bien, no les habéis dejado, culpandolos a todos de nazis y di9ciendo lo que tienen que ser o no....eso, si es asqueroso



La Libertad es la puta del Capital, y la Democracia, su palanganera.


----------



## kelden (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Falacia de manual.
> Hay prioridades antes que la libertad, Hasta lso esclavos vivian como tales, y a veces mejor que algunos libres. La libertad se demuestra andando y no en abstracto. Par mí habia mas libertad individual en la URSS que en el franquismo, con su libre mercado.



Tu quien crees que es más libre?
1.- Mi gato, que tiene garantizados comida, techo y veterinario hasta el día que se muera y no puede pisar la calle salvo fugaces escapadas de las que regresa rápidamente (esperanza de vida 10-15 años), o
2.- Un gato callejero (esperanza de vida 3-5 años con mucha suerte).


----------



## Honkler (16 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.



Hay una cosa que se llama ignore, por eso no ves nada, y ahí es donde vas, payaso


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es un procaz provocador.



Basta decir que usa argumentos dudosos, atacables debido a que no exite solo un blanco o un negro absoluto sino una escala de grises y ahí es donde caíes.

Yo *no* le seguí el rollo desde el principio y se lo dije, aparte este post sobra pues le hace el juego a él y no pienso responder a ninguna de sus replicas, lo pongo para los incautos que no lo conocen. Yo mismo me declaro sofista pero en el sentido que existe un cierto relativismo en todas las cosas, hechos o verdades.

Os pido que ignoréis sus mensajes, no respondáis, es un buen sofista en el mal sentido de esta filosofía, el retorico, busca grises y los da como verdades para que ataquéis sus grises.

En palabras de Aristóteles "un charlatán que usa sofismas o falacias".






Sofista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Falacia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*Yuri Shevchuk, leyenda rusa del rock, multado por criticar la ofensiva en Ucrania.*
Yuri Shevchuk, leyenda del rock ruso, fue condenado este martes en Rusia a pagar una multa por haber criticado, durante un concierto, la ofensiva contra Ucrania y al presidente Vladimir Putin.

Un tribunal de Ufa (centro de Rusia) declaró al cantante culpable de "acción pública destinada a desacreditar el uso de las fuerzas armadas rusas" y le impuso una multa de 50.000 rublos (unos 815 dólares), informó el servicio de prensa de la instancia judicial en un comunicado, informa Afp.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> La gran pieza de artillería contra el comunismo
> 
> 
> Hace 40 años el disidente ruso Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn visitó España. Concedió una entrevista memorable, en la que describió los horrores del Gulag.
> ...



Las limitaciones a las libertades en regímenes como la URSS en buena lógica, superado un mundo bipolar, y las limitaciones organizativas de una sociedad palnificada, no tiene razon s de ser. A lo largo de su historia la URSS fue abriendo la mano frente al rigor del Stalinismo. De haber continuado la URSS, todas esas limitaciones y restricciones hubieran ido desapareciendo. Muchas libertades individuales como el divorcio o el aborto estaban reconocidas mientras que en Europa , algunos paises NO, y hoy en dia hasta en USA se está restringiendo esa libertad individual. Un regimen De economia socio-comunista, no tiene por que tener las libertades restringidas, superadas las primeras fases de su proceso, y acaso siempre quedarian algunas supeditadas a la organización y planificación. Hoy con los ordenadores sería mucho más sencillo toda esa posible reasignación a partir de las solicitudes individuales.
Pensemos que aquí tampoco tenemos una libertad total porque nuestras vidas laborales suelen estar supeditadas a un puesto de trabajo que radica en algun lugar geográfico y renunciar al mismo supone una dificultad. A veces esa limitacion es imposible de superar, como todos bien sabemos, porque ademas hay mas condicionamientos, actividades personales, amistad familia, etc vivienda. La libertad pues siempre esta condicionada para los sujetos que dependen de un trabajo y o que no disponen de unos recursos elitistas.
Yo mismo ahora quisiera dejar la región en que vivo, pero no puedo fácilmente aspirar a una vivienda como la que tengo, pues no me pagan lo que vale, luego estoy atrapado en el lugar y la libertad queda relegada a la necesidad.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*Un portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea: "Estos acontecimientos nos hacen felices a todos, no sólo a los militares, sino a toda Ucrania"*
Un portavoz de la *Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania*, Yuriy Ignat, dijo tras la explosión ocurrida el martes en el distrito de Dzhankoe, en la Crimea anexionada por Rusia, que el *"enemigo no sabe utilizar las medidas de seguridad contra incendios".

Rusia* ha reconocido que las explosiones en su depósito de *municiones *en la península de Crimea se ha debido a un *"acto de sabotaje"* después de que esta mañana dijera que se debía a un incendio que había obligado a la *evacuación de cerca de 2.000 personas de la localidad de Maiskoe.*

"Pero *definitivamente nos hace felices a todos*, no sólo a los militares sino a toda Ucrania", dijo el portavoz del Mando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, informa AP.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu quien crees que es más libre?
> 1.- Mi gato, que tiene garantizados comida, techo y veterinario hasta el día que se muera y no puede pisar la calle salvo fugaces escapadas de las que regresa rápidamente (esperanza de vida 10-15 años), o
> 2.- Un gato callejero (esperanza de vida 3-5 años con mucha suerte).



El gato callejero es libre, pero no tiene derechos.

Tu gato doméstico no es libre, pero tiene derechos. (Y más con la ley recientemente aprobada).

En la naturaleza no hay derechos, los derechos aparecen con la vida en sociedad.

Aparecen los derechos con la vida en sociedad, incluido el "derecho a la propiedad", tan sacrosanto para estos "libegales", que no liberales.


----------



## kelden (16 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El gato callejero es libre, pero no tiene derechos.
> 
> Tu gato doméstico no es libre, pero tiene derechos. (Y más con la ley recientemente aprobada).
> 
> ...




El gato callejero no es libre en absoluto. Alguien que no sabe que va a comer mañana en la vida puede ser libre.

La libertad para una persona empieza a tener significado cuando no se tiene que preocupar de esas cosas, ya sea porque el estado se las proporciona o porque las ha ganao por otros medios en feroz competencia con sus semejantes.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Ha caído Kiev ya? Creo que leí hace como 6 meses a unos amables y democráticos putinianos decir que en 3 días caía. Putos nazis.


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

Presentación del misil de crucero X-69 de alta precisión en el foro Army-2022

Debido a su forma, el misil tiene una superficie de dispersión efectiva muy pequeña, lo que lo hace lo más discreto posible en vuelo. Puede tener una variedad de ojivas que le permiten operar tanto contra objetivos de área como puntuales.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

*Las explosiones en el depósito de armas ruso en Crimea: "Una obra maestra" de las fuerzas armadas ucraniana.*
El ejército ruso calificó de *"acto de sabotaje" *la explosión de este martes en el depósito de municiones de una base militar rusa en Crimea, península anexionada por Rusia, según un comunicado, recogido por Afp.

El depósito militar, situado cerca de Dzhankói, en el norte de Crimea, "fue dañado el 16 de agosto por la mañana por un acto de sabotaje", afirmó el comunicado, citado por agencias de prensa rusas, sin apuntar, sin embargo, responsables.

"Infraestructuras civiles como una *línea de alta tensión*, una *central eléctrica*, una *vía férrea y varias casas,* también están dañadas", explicó el ejército en su comunicado.

El responsable de la administración presidencial ucraniana, Andriy Yermak, celebró en Telegram *"la obra maestra de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en una operación de 'desmilitarización'" que seguirá*, según él, "hasta la liberación completa de los territorios ucranianos". 









Rusia reconoce que las explosiones en Crimea se deben a un sabotaje


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha admitido que la explosión que tuvo lugar este martes en un depósito provisional de municiones del Ejército ruso en la anexionada península...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (16 Ago 2022)

El tráfico de trenes desde Crimea se reanuda según lo previsto debido a la apertura de la vía férrea cerca de Dzhankoy

Así lo informó el operador de transporte GrandServiceExpress.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es un procaz provocador.



Es un troll bien adiestrado y cazador de incautos para sacar de la pista cada hilo
que suponga un peligro para los intereses de sus pagadores.
Saben que picando la piel de los pardillos sacan buenos dividendo politicos.


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los que querían vivir de otra manera fueron perseguidos, quemados vivos y asesinados por aquellos patrocinadores de la libertad que tú tanto admiras hijo de mala madre



Si...todos "los ucranianos son asesinos"....qué manera más rancia de generalizar, todos por unas ideas DE MIERDA, donde sea el estado, las putas naciones de mierda y los colectivos, burro!


----------



## alfonbass (16 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ahora mismo habia mas libertad en la URSS que en algunos estados usanos que han ilegalizado el aborto



Que no....


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Y de ahi naciste tú......que penita que ese espermatozoide saliera para adelante...el mundo hubiese sido mejor...


----------



## El_Suave (16 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gato callejero no es libre en absoluto. Alguien que no sabe que va a comer mañana en la vida puede ser libre.
> 
> La libertad para una persona empieza a tener significado cuando no se tiene que preocupar de esas cosas, ya sea porque el estado se las proporciona o porque las ha ganao por otros medios en feroz competencia con sus semejantes.



Sí, si es libre, no confundamos libertad con derechos.

¿Es un león en la sabana africana libre?. Sí, si es libre pero no tiene derechos.

¿Es un antílope en la sabana africana libre?. Sí, si es libre pero no tiene derechos.

El león no puede esgrimir ningún derecho a cazar antílopes. El antílope no puede esgrimir ningún derecho a la vida para no ser cazado por el león.

Ambos son libres, ninguno tiene derechos.

Los derechos aparecen en la sociedad humana, y tienen su fundamento en que el ser humano no es un ser natural, es un ser creado a imagen y semejanza de Dios.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Los crímenes llevaban siendo cometidos desde hace 8 años, otra cosa es que ciertos crímenes a tí te la soplen



Otro moromierder con argumentos moromierder. Rusia denunció un genocidio, del que jamás presentó una puta prueba.
Ahora mismo Rusia está colapsando, el proceso de disolución de la URRSS sigue su curso. 

Qué se jodan.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Joder, esto es trolleo nivel maximo...


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



@McNulty dice que es un bombardeo de mierda. 
Jajajaja.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Alemania siempre defraudando. No esperaba nada de ellos y aún así lo consiguen


----------



## McNulty (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> @McNulty dice que es un bombardeo de mierda.
> Jajajaja.



Dudo hasta que sea un bombardeo. Huele más a sabotaje o negligencia rusa lo de Crimea.


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es un troll bien adiestrado y cazador de incautos para sacar de la pista cada hilo
> que suponga un peligro para los intereses de sus pagadores.
> Saben que picando la piel de los pardillos sacan buenos dividendo politicos.



Sea lo que sea lo mejor es ignorar como acabo de hacer para no perder el tiempo con post de relleno.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> @McNulty dice que es un bombardeo de mierda.
> Jajajaja.



Joder con las fallas de Crimea, la Mascletá es mejor que la de Valencia


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

* Los patrocinadores occidentales prácticamente han dado por perdido el régimen de Kiev*
_* y ya están planeando la partición de Ucrania, según el portavoz del Servicio de Inteligencia
Exterior (SVR), coronel general Matveev, en la Conferencia sobre Seguridad Internacional.

"Obviamente, a Occidente no le preocupa el destino del régimen de Kiev. Como se desprende
de la información recibida por el SVR, los encargados occidentales casi lo han dado por perdido 
y están en pleno desarrollo de planes para la división y ocupación de al menos una parte 
de las tierras ucranianas".

Sin embargo, según el general, está en juego mucho más que Ucrania: para Washington y aliados, *_
*se trata del destino del sistema colonial de dominación mundial.*









Западные кураторы почти списали киевский режим со счетов, заявили в СВР


Западные кураторы практически списали киевский режим со счетов и уже планируют раздел Украины, заявил представитель Службы внешней разведки генерал-полковник... РИА Новости, 16.08.2022




ria.ru


----------



## doced11 (16 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gato callejero no es libre en absoluto. Alguien que no sabe que va a comer mañana en la vida puede ser libre.
> 
> La libertad para una persona empieza a tener significado cuando no se tiene que preocupar de esas cosas, ya sea porque el estado se las proporciona o porque las ha ganao por otros medios en feroz competencia con sus semejantes.



Este cometario me recuerda...

"La gallina es un águila que prefirió la seguridad del corral a las mil decisiones diarias que implica la libertad".

Y...

La esclavitud es libertad.

Ya solo falta:
La guerra es la paz
La ignorancia es la fuerza.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Hoy Dzhankoy, ayer si no recuerdo mal el puerto de Berdyansk y hace un par de días la base aérea. 

¿Que pueden tardar los orcos en volver a traer de Rusia todo lo que les han jodido durante esta semana?

Encima lo tienen cada vez más complicado para hacer llegar los suministros. Entre vías ferroviarias y puentes destrozados... 

Y lo mejor de todo es que lo que consiguen hacer llegar corre un gran riesgo de acabar explotando misteriosamente por los aires...


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dudo hasta que sea un bombardeo. Huele más a sabotaje o negligencia rusa lo de Crimea.



Jajajaja. Dimitry se tiró un pedo y justo Sergei encendió un cigarrillo. Claro qué sí


----------



## Kreonte (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania siempre defraudando. No esperaba nada de ellos y aún así lo consiguen



Son civiles. Lo contrario sería tomar medidas discriminatorias sin ninguna base que las fundamente, por ejemplo, cuestiones relacionadas con la seguridad.


----------



## kelden (16 Ago 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Este cometario me recuerda...
> 
> "La gallina es un águila que prefirió la seguridad del corral a las mil decisiones diarias que implica la libertad".



Luego, cuando no te llegue para llenar el depósito gasofa o no sepas que va a comer tu hijo mañana o no puedas poner la calefacción, no te quejes y resuelves el problemilla libremente.  Te sientas, lo piensas con calma y decides libremente ....   Y si decides mal y os pegais en casa 6 meses a pan y agua, te compras un libro de autoayuda a ver si a la siguiente aciertas, aguilucho ....


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Jajajaja. Dimitry se tiró un pedo y justo Sergei encendió un cigarrillo. Claro qué sí



Hay que ver como se montan las noticias los rusos, para que parezca que la guerra no fuera con ellos. La culpa siempre es de otros.


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ha caído Kiev ya? Creo que leí hace como 6 meses a unos amables y democráticos putinianos decir que en 3 días caía. Putos nazis.



caerá día arriba día abajo de la liberación de jersón


----------



## capitán almeida (16 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si...todos "los ucranianos son asesinos"....qué manera más rancia de generalizar, todos por unas ideas DE MIERDA, donde sea el estado, las putas naciones de mierda y los colectivos, burro!



a pastar ya alfonbrasas


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Son civiles. Lo contrario sería tomar medidas discriminatorias sin ninguna base que las fundamente, por ejemplo, cuestiones relacionadas con la seguridad.



Deberian poder encontrar un punto intermedio, turistas no, visados de trabajo si.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Rusos preparando el escape de Crimea


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusos preparando el escape de Crimea
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158340



Problemas con la logistica en el frente sur, deben estar teniendo los rusos, con lo que les estan dando en la retaguardia.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Lo de los sabotajes ya estaba descontado, desde que hace unas semanas
los tutores OTANicos describieron cual iba a ser su próxima estrategia
por parte de sus perros de guerra. Ahora, cada equis días, hacen un ataque
de alto perfil en algún viejo depósito de municiones, base de la retaguardia
i infraestructura eléctrica y luego lo amplifican en Tuiter como gran victoria.

Mientras tanto, cientos son masacrado diariamente con la artillería y armas
de precisión. Pocas dudas de cual será el resultado de la ecuación al final del día.

*A propósito ¿Como se le quita esa mascara de tuiter, qué te impide ver hasta qué
no estés registrado? Gracias de antebrazo...*


----------



## pemebe (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy Dzhankoy, ayer si no recuerdo mal el puerto de Berdyansk y hace un par de días la base aérea.
> 
> ¿Que pueden tardar los orcos en volver a traer de Rusia todo lo que les han jodido durante esta semana?
> 
> ...



Lo que sabemos es que los rusos todos los dias tiran entre 50.000 y 60.000 proyectiles de artillería en el frente (y eso son muchos depósitos de munición) y no parece que ni los HIMARS, ni los sabotajes están haciendo disminuir el ritmo a los rusos.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Boomerang

La empresa de chocolate Lindt se va por completo de Rusia, cerro sus tiendas en marzo y ya ha finiquitado todo el negocio allí.
Al igual que Ikea, el próximo mes va a ser interesante en las colas del paro en Rusia .


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ya directamente Rusia reconoce que llevar su operación especial a largo plazo es mal negocio.
> De hecho Rusia está a punto caramelo para el colapso... tic tac.
> 
> Es lo que tiene salir a robar un país.



Comentario a resucitar dentro de 6 meses...


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Comentario a resucitar dentro de 6 meses...



Cuántos rusos habrán muerto de aquí a 6 meses?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuántos rusos habrán muerto de aquí a 6 meses?



Ya te digo esperemos.... a ver si se cumple tu profecia 

Yo creo que la tendencia hoy por hoy es clara... y tampoco veo que estos ultimos acontecimientos esten afectando al ritmo de la artilleria rusa.

A mi sinceramente me gustaria que dejaramos mas los deseos y/o la propaganda a un lado y nos centraramos en compartir la información. Los hooligans nos haceis perder mucho el tiempo


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de los sabotajes ya estaba descontado, desde que hace unas semanas
> los tutores OTANicos describieron cual iba a ser su próxima estrategia
> por parte de sus perros de guerra. Ahora, cada equis días, hacen un ataque
> de alto perfil en algún viejo depósito de municiones, base de la retaguardia
> ...



En las cuentas de Twitter de 1944, se veía a los Galilerdo y Martín Twiperro de la época diciendo que había llegado la hora de las V1 y las V2, que atacar Londres y Amberes se había convertido en algo habitual y los aliados andaban desmoralizados y haciendo el ridículo... Que iban a evacuar París y el norte de Francia...


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Rusia a pasado de tener el *segundo mejor ejército del mundo* a tener el *segundo mejor ejército en Ucrania*


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia a pasado de tener el *segundo mejor ejército del mundo* a tener el *segundo mejor ejército en Ucrania*


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Mercenario nazi de Wagner en acción


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Datos como este son muy reveladores, acerca de cómo está yendo la guerra. Que si los Himars, la chatarra orcorrusa, y demás. Pero a la hora de la verdad, las ventas de armamento ruso están aumentando. ¿Por qué? Simple, están siendo probadas, usadas, en el mejor campo de pruebas que puede haber, y encima contra armas occidentales. Y para colmo, la UE y los EEUU ya no son socios de fiar; si no haces lo que ellos quieren, te meten sanciones.
> 
> Que esto sirva también para que muchos se den cuenta de lo que hace la prensa y los twitteros expertos de Occidente: mentir, manipular, sacarlo todo fuera de contexto, etc.




Bien traída esta noticia, por cuanto Putin promociona las exportaciones de armas rusas "superiores". 

Sobre todo , claro está, porque Rusia está a punto de perder en Ucrania y se queda sin munición... 

Pero la verdad es que Putin dice que una gran cantidad de armas se ofrecerán a países no hostiles
y, supongo, Putin aprovechará este evento para dar a conocer pronto algunos sistemas de armas
que son revolucionarios. Veremos...


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Este cometario me recuerda...
> 
> "La gallina es un águila que prefirió la seguridad del corral a las mil decisiones diarias que implica la libertad".
> 
> ...



El máximo exponente en la práctica de la libertad, fueron los libertinos franceses del Siglo de las Luces, como bien describió el Marques de Sade: "La auténtica libertad consiste en hacer con el otro lo que te plazca".


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Se informa que en Lysychansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyeron el antiguo edificio del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, donde los invasores organizaron su cuartel general. Las consecuencias


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Shoigu anuncia el fin del orden mundial unipolar y desmiente el mito de las 'superarmas'

_*"El dominio absoluto de EEUU y sus aliados se está convirtiendo en algo del pasado, 
mientras que la multipolaridad se ha convertido en una realidad": 
"El lanzamiento de la operación militar especial en Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022
puso fin al orden mundial unipolar".

"Un mundo multipolar es la realidad actual. El cambio del dominio de un líder global
a múltiples centros no está progresando fácilmente. Sin embargo, se están creando 
condiciones reales para la expansión de los estados soberanos".

"Los esfuerzos de la OTAN están dirigidos a prolongar la agonía del régimen de Kiev. 
Al mismo tiempo, sabemos con certeza que nadie en la OTAN tiene dudas de que los
objetivos fijados por los dirigentes rusos para la operación militar especial serán *_
*alcanzados, mientras que los planes para debilitar a Rusia están fracasando."*


----------



## pemebe (16 Ago 2022)

*China responde con firmeza a las continuas provocaciones de EEUU sobre la cuestión de Taiwán*
Por los reporteros de Global Times (fuente china)

Mientras EE.UU. continuaba con sus provocaciones a China enviando una delegación de cinco legisladores a la región china de Taiwán, el Mando del Teatro Oriental del Ejército Popular de Liberación (EPL) chino organizó el lunes patrullas conjuntas de preparación para el combate de varias unidades y simulacros de combate real en las zonas marítimas y el espacio aéreo alrededor de la isla de Taiwán, lo que sirvió como respuesta firme y disuasión solemne a la provocación y colusión entre EE.UU. y la isla de Taiwán. 

Algunos expertos chinos advirtieron que es muy peligroso que el gobierno de EE.UU. esté jugando con fuego al desafiar a China en sus intereses fundamentales, y más legisladores no sólo de EE.UU. sino también de otros países occidentales pueden seguir su ejemplo. Es necesario imponer sanciones a quienes han pisoteado el principio de una sola China y, al mismo tiempo, se espera que los ejercicios militares y las actividades de entrenamiento del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) en torno a la isla se conviertan en rutina hasta la reunificación, dijeron algunos expertos.

La supuesta visita de dos días de los legisladores estadounidenses, encabezados por Ed Markey, miembro de la Comisión de Relaciones Exteriores del Senado, se produjo tan sólo 12 días después de que la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, visitara la isla, una medida muy provocadora e imprudente que pisoteó gravemente el principio de una sola China y socavó los fundamentos de las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos, lo que dio lugar a una serie de contramedidas por parte de Pekín, entre las que se incluyen la sanción a Pelosi y a los miembros de su familia inmediata y la interrupción de las conversaciones militares y sobre el cambio climático entre ambos países. 

Los funcionarios chinos condenaron enérgicamente la última visita de la legisladora estadounidense, considerada como una flagrante provocación que ignoró las repetidas advertencias y la oposición de la parte china tras la visita de Pelosi. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino dijo el lunes que China tomará medidas decididas para salvaguardar su soberanía e integridad territorial. 

L*a última visita de los legisladores estadounidenses demostró que la administración de Biden no ha aprendido la lección del imprudente viaje de Pelosi, que provocó crecientes riesgos para el Estrecho de Taiwán y turbulencias en el orden mundial,* dijeron algunos expertos chinos. También demostró que la Casa Blanca está perdiendo el terreno frente al Congreso estadounidense en lo que respecta a tomar la iniciativa y el control general sobre la cuestión de Taiwán, exponiendo plenamente su incapacidad y decadencia. 

Esta tendencia tan peligrosa de utilizar a Taiwán como peón para desafiar la línea roja de China también muestra la verdadera intención de EEUU: fomentar la "independencia de Taiwán" y distorsionar el verdadero significado del principio de una sola China, dijeron algunos expertos. También consideraron que se trata de un ejemplo típico de cómo Estados Unidos intenta crear una crisis para socavar las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos y destacar su supuesto dominio en la región del Pacífico Occidental.

Resueltas contramedidas 

El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional, Wu Qian, dijo el lunes que los ejercicios y entrenamientos de combate conjuntos llevados a cabo por el Mando del Teatro Oriental del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) en las zonas marítimas y el espacio aéreo alrededor de la isla son una respuesta resuelta y una disuasión solemne a la colusión y la provocación de EEUU y Taiwán. 

Taiwán es parte de China, y la cuestión de Taiwán es un asunto puramente interno de China y no admite ninguna interferencia extranjera, dijo Wu. Advirtió a EE.UU. y a las autoridades del PDP en Taiwán que "buscar la independencia" con el apoyo de EE.UU. no llevará a ninguna parte, y que utilizar la cuestión de Taiwán para contener a China también está condenado al fracaso.

El EPL continuará entrenando a sus soldados y preparándose para la guerra, salvaguardando resueltamente la soberanía y la integridad territorial de China, y aplastará decididamente cualquier forma de intento de "independencia de Taiwán" por parte de secesionistas o de injerencia extranjera, dijo Wu. 

El Consejero de Estado y Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de China, Wang Yi, explicó el lunes el contexto histórico y la solemne situación de China en la cuestión de Taiwán durante una reunión por vídeo con enviados de Ginebra que están visitando actualmente China, diciendo que en respuesta a todas y cada una de las provocaciones lanzadas descaradamente por EE.UU., China tiene que tomar las contramedidas necesarias y legítimas. 

Esto es practicar el derecho legítimo de salvaguardar la soberanía y la integridad territorial de China y también defender el principio de no injerencia en los asuntos internos, que es la "regla de oro" de las relaciones entre Estados y el "arma mágica" para los países en desarrollo, dijo Wang.

Wang Wenbin, portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, dijo el lunes que los legisladores, entre ellos Markey, ignoraron la solemne representación y la firme oposición de la parte china e insistieron en visitar la región china de Taiwán, lo que viola flagrantemente el principio de una sola China y los tres comunicados conjuntos de China y Estados Unidos. Es una intrusión en la soberanía e integridad territorial de China, que envía una señal equivocada a los secesionistas de la isla. 

China instó de nuevo a EE.UU. a mantener el principio de una sola China y los comunicados conjuntos, y a tratar adecuadamente la cuestión de Taiwán con actitud prudente, dijo Wang. Estados Unidos debe dejar de ahuecar y distorsionar el principio de una sola China para evitar más daños a las relaciones chino-estadounidenses y a la estabilidad en el Estrecho de Taiwán, y China tomará medidas decididas para salvaguardar su soberanía e integridad territorial, dijo. 

Algunas personas en EE.UU. no aprendieron la lección de las consecuencias de la provocadora visita de Pelosi a Taiwán, y las autoridades del PPD siguen confabulando con fuerzas externas para buscar la "independencia de Taiwán" y tales intentos malintencionados están condenados al fracaso, dijo el lunes Ma Xiaoguang, portavoz de la Oficina de Asuntos de Taiwán del Consejo de Estado, al comentar la visita de legisladores estadounidenses a Taiwán.

*Aunque esos legisladores estadounidenses no son de tan alto rango como Pelosi, su visita es una fuerte señal de provocación, que desafía los intereses fundamentales de China, y aquellos que sigan con sus provocaciones deben ser definitivamente sancionados,* dijo el lunes Wu Xinbo, decano del Instituto de Estudios Internacionales de la Universidad de Fudan, al Global Times. 

"No importa que sean legisladores estadounidenses o del Reino Unido o Alemania, siempre que visiten Taiwán como legisladores, esas visitas deben ser consideradas como provocaciones y esos legisladores deben ser incluidos en la lista de sanciones de China", dijo Wu Xinbo. 

*"La imposición de sanciones a quienes han desafiado nuestros intereses fundamentales debería convertirse en una práctica rutinaria. Los que pretenden seguir el camino de Pelosi deben reconsiderar los riesgos potenciales"*, dijo Wu Xinbo. 


Práctica rutinaria 

Además de las contramedidas, como sancionar a las figuras políticas que desafíen la línea roja de China, los últimos simulacros militares en torno a la isla de Taiwán también sirven como una fuerte señal de disuasión, especialmente después de que el EPL haya concluido sus simulacros de "cerco de Taiwán" sin precedentes y haya comenzado a realizar patrullas de seguridad regulares de preparación para el combate en el Estrecho de Taiwán, lo que ha dejado atónitos a los secesionistas y a las fuerzas externas, ya que sus capacidades de ataque de precisión y de negación de área han quedado plenamente demostradas. 

El gobierno chino anunció que Taiwán y las islas Penghu adyacentes habían sido restituidas como partes del territorio chino en 1945. De este modo, se confirma de forma irrefutable el estatus legal de Taiwán como parte de China.

Los simulacros de "cerco de Taiwán" no han terminado, ya que sólo ha concluido una etapa, según declaró el lunes Song Zhongping, experto militar y comentarista de televisión de China continental, al Global Times. 

*"Mientras continúen nuestros ejercicios militares en el Mar del Este, el Mar Amarillo, el Mar de la China Meridional y el Mar de Bohai, cuando haya un problema en la isla de Taiwán, seguiremos con nuestros simulacros de "cerco de Taiwán" para salvaguardar nuestra soberanía e integridad territorial"*, dijo. 

China tiene su propio ritmo para resolver la cuestión de Taiwán y realizar la reunificación nacional completa, y el anterior simulacro de "cerco de Taiwán", sin precedentes, se considera en general un ensayo de la operación de reunificación, con misiles convencionales que sobrevuelan la isla por primera vez y fuerzas del EPL que entran en una zona situada a menos de 12 millas náuticas de la isla, y la llamada línea media ya no existe. 

"Los actuales ejercicios y simulacros militares se llevan a cabo de forma regular y a largo plazo de acuerdo con la demanda. Las patrullas de preparación para el combate y los simulacros de combate real pueden cambiarse en cualquier momento para ayudar a mejorar la capacidad de preparación para la guerra", dijo Song. 

Algunos expertos también consideraron que los simulacros militares en torno a la isla no se decidirán ni se verán influidos por las visitas de ciertos legisladores extranjeros a Taiwán. 

"En lo militar, vamos a mejorar nuestra capacidad de control sobre la situación a través del Estrecho y la seguridad general, y las operaciones militares se llevan a cabo para aturdir a los secesionistas e impulsar la reunificación como principales prioridades", dijo Wu Xinbo.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Continúa la "operación de evacuación especial" de la ocupada Crimea.


----------



## IoS (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *A propósito ¿Como se le quita esa mascara de tuiter, qué te impide ver hasta qué
> no estés registrado? Gracias de antebrazo...*



Puedes instalar la extensión: Breakthrough Twitter Login Wall
Creo que funciona en firefox y en chrome.


----------



## silenus (16 Ago 2022)

Explosiones en Crimea apuntan a una fase de la guerra en Ucrania


Crimea se convirtió este martes, por primera vez, en objetivo enemigo tras casi seis meses de combates en Ucrania




www.republica.com





*Moscú admite por primera vez un sabotaje en un depósito militar en la península anexionada en 2014 mientras Kiev advierte de que habrá más*


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Nuevas explosiones en Crimea: en la base aérea militar cerca de Simferopol - Medios rusos.


----------



## Nico (16 Ago 2022)

IoS dijo:


> Puedes instalar la extensión: *Breakthrough Twitter Login Wall*
> Creo que funciona en firefox y en chrome.




Guau !!, yo que no pensaba darme de alta en Twitter, apenas si veía la noticia linkeada pero me perdía los comentarios y respuestas. *Ahora leo todo !!*

Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Ya te digo esperemos.... a ver si se cumple tu profecia
> 
> Yo creo que la tendencia hoy por hoy es clara... y tampoco veo que estos ultimos acontecimientos esten afectando al ritmo de la artilleria rusa.
> 
> A mi sinceramente me gustaria que dejaramos mas los deseos y/o la propaganda a un lado y nos centraramos en compartir la información. Los hooligans nos haceis perder mucho el tiempo



Jajajaja en este mierdahilo lo que hay es una cría de chuparusos haciendo el ejpertoh.
Información


----------



## ignorante (16 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Guau !!, yo que no pensaba darme de alta en Twitter, apenas si veía la noticia linkeada pero me perdía los comentarios y respuestas. *Ahora leo todo !!*
> 
> Gracias por la sugerencia.



Otro truco, que no requiere instalar extensiones, es usar la función de búsqueda. Copias un trozo del texto del twit, lo pegas en la caja de búsqueda y haces click en el resultado de búsqueda que inmediatamente ofrece twitter.

Los twits obtenidos a partir de búsqueda se puede hacer scroll ilimitado y ver todos los comentarios. Es útil por ej. si estás en el móvil (donde habitualmente no puedes instalar extensiones) o para compartir enlaces a twitter que no toquen las pelotas a la gente con el loginwall.

Yo además considero crítico poder ver twitter sin registrarme, porque lo único que buscan es arruinar nuestra privacidad (ver quién ve qué y cuándo). Mismo motivo por el que, aunque tengo cuenta en facebook, nunca miro contenidos enlazados desde foros o sitios de noticias estando logeado (si no son visibles, pues paso). Si todo el mundo hiciera lo mismo no nos exigirían estar logeados. Lo mismo de Amazon, siempre en modo incógnito para no perder el tiempo luego borrando cookies...


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nuevas explosiones en Crimea: en la base aérea militar cerca de Simferopol - Medios rusos.



Uff, broooooooooootal.
No para McNulty para ese ejpertoh es otro bombardeo de mierda.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (16 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> El drogas de Ucrania amenaza al mundo que si no le mantienen atacará una central nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La famosa droga Captagon de la guerra de Siria, Ucrania era y es uno de los paises fabricantes, la cocaina de los pobres.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nuevas explosiones en Crimea: en la base aérea militar cerca de Simferopol - Medios rusos.



A ver que trola saca ahora el Ministerio de Defensa Ruso para justificar el golpe que han recibido.


----------



## lapetus (16 Ago 2022)

Según el inmundo, Macrón ha llamado a Zelenski por la central de Zaporiya, por lo peligroso de las acciones de los rusos (!!!). Y luego dice que quiere meter allí una misión internacional.

O sea, no te dicen que los que están tirándole bombas a la central son los ucros, y lo de la misión me suena a excusa para recuperar lo ya perdido.

De nuevo Macrón llorando por las pérdidas, como cuando Mariupol. ¿Cuál es el papel real de Francia en ésta guerra? En vez de apostar por la paz parece que está metida allí en negocios más que los Biden.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El máximo exponente en la práctica de la libertad, fueron los libertinos franceses del Siglo de las Luces, como bien describió el Marques de Sade: "La auténtica libertad consiste en hacer con el otro lo que te plazca".



Coño, lo de Sade es la definición perfecta del Comunismo.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Continúa la "operación de evacuación especial" de la ocupada Crimea.



Crimea una región de playas, descanso y esparcimiento que en las garras de la puta horda se militariza y sobreviene el horror.
Salvajes de mierda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A TRUMP ha sido para iniciar esa guerra que se prevé devastadora. 

Es posible que el coronavirus haya sido un entrenamiento a la población para ver como responde ante la guerra ya inevitable.

Lo de Ucrania es el detonante como lo fue la llamada guerra civil española. Ahora habrá una escalada por la simple razón de que llegados a este punto ....

- ES IMPOSIBLE QUE PIERDA RUSIA-CHINA-IRAK ....

- ES IMPOSIBLE QUE PIERDA LA OTAN 

Sólo la destrucción total como con Alemania y Japón , parará esta guerra previsible y diseñada por los mismos de siempre.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Eslacaña (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Según el inmundo, Macrón ha llamado a Zelenski por la central de Zaporiya, por lo peligroso de las acciones de los rusos (!!!). Y luego dice que quiere meter allí una misión internacional.
> 
> O sea, no te dicen que los que están tirándole bombas a la central son los ucros, y lo de la misión me suena a excusa para recuperar lo ya perdido.
> 
> De nuevo Macrón llorando por las pérdidas, como cuando Mariupol. ¿Cuál es el papel real de Francia en ésta guerra? En vez de apostar por la paz parece que está metida allí en negocios más que los Biden.




A Francia quien la ha visto y quien la ve. Solo les falta comprar cazas americanos y cerrar Dassault.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Según el inmundo, Macrón ha llamado a Zelenski por la central de Zaporiya, por lo peligroso de las acciones de los rusos (!!!). Y luego dice que quiere meter allí una misión internacional.
> 
> O sea, no te dicen que los que están tirándole bombas a la central son los ucros, y lo de la misión me suena a excusa para recuperar lo ya perdido.
> 
> De nuevo Macrón llorando por las pérdidas, como cuando Mariupol. ¿Cuál es el papel real de Francia en ésta guerra? En vez de apostar por la paz parece que está metida allí en negocios más que los Biden.



También influye que los paises africanos estan prefiriendo contratar a wagner que a los franceses.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Explosiones en Crimea apuntan a una fase de la guerra en Ucrania
> 
> 
> Crimea se convirtió este martes, por primera vez, en objetivo enemigo tras casi seis meses de combates en Ucrania
> ...


----------



## lapetus (16 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> También influye que los paises africanos estan prefiriendo contratar a wagner que a los franceses.



Eso he pensado yo, que es en venganza por Mali.
Pero está en juego la estabilidad económica de la UE, que en mi opinión es más importante que cualquier aventura neocolonial.


----------



## Hal8995 (16 Ago 2022)

Viendo lo que está pasando desde la toma de Sverodonetsk y Lishiansk empiezo a ver una visión general más amplia :

- La guerra ha pasado a ser más una guerra económica. De hecho la militar aunque importante empieza a parecer como una excusa para que se mantenga la económica.

- Rusia se ha dado cuenta que las sanciones aunque le.perjudican aun son mucho peores para Occidente. Alargar el conflicto daña mucho a Occidente.

- La llegada del invierno puede ser un cambio, ridículo, de las posturas de Europa. Después de suplicar Alemania q se lleve la turbina pueden venir más vueltas de tuerca:
1.- No me llevo la turbina para no incumplir las sanciones a las q me tenéis sometido.Ya llegó.
2.- Abre Nord Stream 2.
3.- Cuando estén 1 y 2 entonces..."Rusia no va a vender nada de gas a quien no devuelva las reservas"
4.- Cuando 1,2 y 3 cumplidas ..."Rusia no vende ,a quien le sancione, NADA". Grano, gas, petróleo, fertilizantes,uranio.
5.- China exige el pago de las tierras raras en yuanes.
6.- Finalmente el golpe de gracia al dolar. Una nueva moneda patrocidada por BRICS incluyendo a Turquía , Irán ,Argentina y algunos productores de petróleo como Venezuela, Azerbaiyán y alguno del Golfo quizás, Argelia y Siria tb se unen, el gordinflas coreano obvio. Todo poco a poco y planificado ( China tiene papelitos verdes por doquier ). Muchos paises de Africa se unirían. La puntilla se la podrían dar Saudi Arabia y Qatar.

Mientras tanto se le indica a Biden que o corta con Ucrania o cualquier enemigo de los anglos tendrán , operados por rusos e info satelital , S-500 y misiles antibuque supersónicos.

De todos modos ...en el frente cualquier dia puede haber sorpresas, recordemos los inicios. Yo desde luego haría mucha propaganda trayendo tropas de todo el mundo de voluntarios. Quizá 100.000 voluntarios y 3 o 4 millones que sin ir apadrinarían con dinero su traslado , capacitación y equipo. Una auténtica cruzada.
Cada día la noticia de la llegada de nuevas tropas acabaría con la moral de las tropas ucras o lo poco q les queda.
Ataques simultáneos a Jarkov, Zaporizhia,Dnipro, Poltava , Nikolaev y Odessa( ya sé q los 4 últimos no están cerca ) combinados con la ruptura de todos los puentes del Dnieper.


----------



## delhierro (16 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estan muy nuevo, aparentemente.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Uff, broooooooooootal.
> No para McNulty para ese ejpertoh es otro bombardeo de mierda.



Recuerdo a Rusia afirmar en varias ocasiones que atacar Crimea era un antes y un después, una línea roja, que las consecuencias serían fatales...etc, y ahora están reventándoles de todo en Crimea sin que hagan nada, ni si quiera sus sistemas antiaéreos pueden hacer nada.

A ver ahora como justifican tantas colillas mal apagadas.

Lo único esperable es que caiga un misil en otro centro comercial u hospital como represalia.

Menudos fantasmones, son ridículos. A seguir con la barbacoa rusa.


----------



## Mitrofán (16 Ago 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Sea lo que sea lo mejor es ignorar como acabo de hacer para no perder el tiempo con post de relleno.



habláis del teuro o del alfombass o de ambos o del mismo??


----------



## delhierro (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Recuerdo a Rusia afirmar en varias ocasiones que atacar Crimea era un antes y un después, una línea roja, que las consecuencias serían fatales...etc, y ahora están reventándoles de todo en Crimea sin que hagan nada, ni si quiera sus sistemas antiaéreos pueden hacer nada.



Los sistemas AA no pintan nada en esto, son sabotajes o incluso topos desde dentro. La pasta hace mucho, y cuando dejas a los anglos campar siempre te van minando contactando con gente, para un posible "despues".

En cuanto al resto, toda la razon para variar. En lo del puente , la central y ahora estos sabotajes Putin se equivoca de pleno al final va a haber una tragedia gorda. Debería devolver los golpes y dejar de preocuparse por rollos politicos........con occidente no tiene ninguna posibilidad de retorno.

---------------

Alguien preguntaba por los chechenos, ya esta allí el segundo reemplazo. Y andan limpiando la zona de Servet.

<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="1" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media; fullscreen; picture-in-picture"></iframe>


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que todas las explosiones en Crimea han sido causa de cigarrillos mal apagados, si no el hijoPutin tendría que cumplir uno de los 288 ultimátum que lanza por mes.


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Sojapolitik... Menos testosterona que en un capítulo de Mi Pequeño Pony.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (16 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Viendo lo que está pasando desde la toma de Sverodonetsk y Lishiansk empiezo a ver una visión general más amplia :
> 
> - La guerra ha pasado a ser más una guerra económica. De hecho la militar aunque importante empieza a parecer como una excusa para que se mantenga la económica.
> 
> - Rusia se ha dado cuenta que las sanciones aunque le.perjudican aun son mucho peores para Occidente. Alargar el conflicto daña mucho a Occidente.



La guerra seguira despues de que las tropas rusas lleguen a la frontera con el donbas. Y la guerra economica aunque tomen Kiev y el pais al completo.

La lentitud si viene porque descuentan lo anterior así que pasan de perder más soldados de los necesarios, como la economia les resiste van a su propio ritmo. Eso si deberian destruir algunos objetivos valiosos como aviso, al final si no se ponen serios van a acabar dandole a algun punto jodido en la central y el tema puede acabar muy mal. En eso y lo de lso puentes deberian tomar represalias muy serias. No puede salir gratis.l


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los sistemas AA no pintan nada en esto, son sabotajes o incluso topos desde dentro. La pasta hace mucho, y cuando dejas a los anglos campar siempre te van minando contactando con gente, para un posible "despues".
> 
> En cuanto al resto, toda la razon para variar. En lo del puente , la central y ahora estos sabotajes Putin se equivoca de pleno al final va a haber una tragedia gorda. Debería devolver los golpes y dejar de preocuparse por rollos politicos........con occidente no tiene ninguna posibilidad de retorno.
> 
> ...



Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2022)

Después de la gran metedura de pata y seis meses de guerra amnistía internacional decide lanzar una campaña para recoger firma para "que Rusia detenga los ataques contra ucrania ya".


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Rusia reabre el mercado de bonos a los inversores de países 'no hostiles'
> 
> * Rusia ha reabierto la Bolsa de Moscú, permitiendo a los países 'no hostiles' reanudar el comercio*
> _* de bonos"...*_
> ...




Lógico, los inversores han perdido millones a espuertas desde que el 24 de Febrero pasado empezó la operación especial en Ucrania. El dinero no tiene ideología, los inversores necesitan recuperar lo perdido y van a donde hay ganancias. La tele y la propaganda dirán lo que quieran, al final la realidad se impone. 
A Wall Street le importa un higo el _*"Jódete Putin!"*_
Es lo que hay


----------



## HelpAviation (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.



pero si en la tele dicen que ucrania va ganando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.



Petrovic, que fue base Del Real Madrid, junto a sus colegas yugoslavos tampoco se quedaban cortos.


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero si en la tele dicen que ucrania va ganando.



Y en este foro también, algunos. Que le están dando a Rusia p'al pelo. Acciones como esos sabotajes demuestran que está pasando más bien lo contrario. No hay ninguna contraofensiva de los ucranianos, sino eso y pepinazos a donde está la mayor central nuclear de Europa. Eso no es dar la vuelta a ninguna tortilla, es "juego subterráneo" fruto de estar cabreado.

Pero bueno, también nos dicen que el Motomami es una obra maestra y tal... La prensa ya no puede ser tomada en serio.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Viendo lo que está pasando desde la toma de Sverodonetsk y Lishiansk empiezo a ver una visión general más amplia :
> 
> - La guerra ha pasado a ser más una guerra económica. De hecho la militar aunque importante empieza a parecer como una excusa para que se mantenga la económica.
> 
> ...



Me gusta esa bola de cristal que se ha agenciado usted...


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Petrovic, que fue base Del Real Madrid, junto a sus colegas yugoslavos tampoco se quedaban cortos.



Manejar los 'tempos', interpretar el escenario. Sicología clásica.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

*... la era del mundo unipolar se está convirtiendo en algo del pasado. *
_*Por mucho que los beneficiarios del modelo globalista se aferren 
al estado de cosas conocido, está condenado. Los cambios geopolíticos *_
*históricos van en una dirección totalmente diferente.*

Putin, ayer_._


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu quien crees que es más libre?
> 1.- Mi gato, que tiene garantizados comida, techo y veterinario hasta el día que se muera y no puede pisar la calle salvo fugaces escapadas de las que regresa rápidamente (esperanza de vida 10-15 años), o
> 2.- Un gato callejero (esperanza de vida 3-5 años con mucha suerte).



Me lo one bien dificil "bien caro os lo vendo", cualquiera de los dos gatos es mas libre que @alfonbass aunque él no lo sepa


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.



Tú creés?


----------



## arriondas (16 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Tú creés?



Como te lo diría... SI. Se nota mucho.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

Paralelamente a la conferencia de Putin y otros, se está celebrando el Foro Internacional 
Técnico-Militar Army-2022, una feria internacional de venta de armas.

Junto a las armas rusas, todas ellas probadas en combate en guerras reales, en la exposición 
se mostraron algunas piezas de armas que es mejor no comprar:


_* Hoy han abierto una exposición extra dedicada a las armas capturadas. 
Pronto se abrirá también para el público.*_
* Lamentablemente me lo perdí, pero RIA hizo un breve video para el público.*


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Sólo una puntualización. La única decencia que ha habido en la izquierda en todos estos años, fue la IU de Julio Anguita. El único que explicó a los españoles lo que iba a significar el Tratado de Maastricht, sin anestesia.
> El traidor Felipe compadreaba con Ansar pero iba a degüello contra Julio; era el peligro para el PSOE; era el que intentaba contarnos la realidad pero pocos escuchaban.



Independientemente de que nos guste o no su ideología, hay que reconocer que Anguita no hubiese renovado el acuerdo con USA y el ejército norteamericano habría tenido que abandonar sus bases en España. Seríamos un país libre, como Francia y produciríamos nuestras propias armas y aviones de combate.

Anguita era inteligente, sus vídeos y entrevistas siguen teniendo vigencia. No mentía, decía las verdades, como dice el forista Teatro de Variedades, sin anestesia. Solo por eso debería haber llegado a presidente.


----------



## JAGGER (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como te lo diría... SI. Se nota mucho.



O sea que le están rompiendo el culo a Rusia para que reaccione, pero Rusia no va a reaccionar?
Eso dices?
Jajajaja, eres tonto o qué?
Capaz que ni siquiera entiendes lo que dices.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

* Zaluzhny echa a Zelensky del poder:
El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania echa al "Equipo Ze" *

*- 16 de agosto de 2022
Desde Ucrania se enviaron señales de un inminente golpe militar*

Tampoco sería sorprendente. Al parecer, la caída del "inexpugnable" Peski ha
podido activar lo que pudiera ser un golpe de estado en ciernes, aunque...No se...


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (16 Ago 2022)

POR COMPARAR.
Estamos en el 2030. Invaden España por el Sur. Han desnazificado toda Andalucía. Y vuelan dos depósitos de municiones en Baleares (que es territorio marroquí desde que Antonia lo vendió al Rey de Marruecos para poder pagar el gas en la crisis mundial del 2023).. Los 2 depositos están en Mallorca y otro en Ibiza. Albricias....España y su glorioso ejército de podemitas y PSOEcorruptos van a machacar al ejército marroquí...que ya está a las puertas de Toledo...y tiene un frente abierto entre Extremadura y Murcia. . En fin.


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Ago 2022)

A la vista de tantas quejas por debates que no vienen a cuento y ensucian el foro, acabo de entrar en el foro sin registrarme y he observado que hay tres foristas, alfonbass, Carmen Martinez Garcia y Capitan almeida se enredan entre ellos respondiéndose mutuamente.
Pero además he observado que muchas veces coinciden en el tiempo: entra uno, escribe unos 3 mensajes y a los 4-5 minutos entra otro de ellos, escribiendo otros mensajes respondiendo al anterior. Entonces entra el tercero repitiendo la misma técnica.

Mi conclusión es que el el mismo CM que entra con, al menos, 3 personajes diferentes con la única finalidad de ensuciar el hilo con cualquier tema divino, humano o mediopensionista, da igual.

Los tres los tengo en el ignore y créanme que se nota la diferencia


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> A la vista de tantas quejas por debates que no vienen a cuento y ensucian el foro, acabo de entrar en el foro sin registrarme y he observado que hay tres foristas, alfonbass, Carmen Martinez Garcia y Capitan almeida se enredan entre ellos respondiéndose mutuamente.
> Pero además he observado que muchas veces coinciden en el tiempo: entra uno, escribe unos 3 mensajes y a los 4-5 minutos entra otro de ellos, escribiendo otros mensajes respondiendo al anterior. Entonces entra el tercero repitiendo la misma técnica.
> 
> Mi conclusión es que el el mismo CM que entra con, al menos, 3 personajes diferentes con la única finalidad de ensuciar el hilo con cualquier tema divino, humano o mediopensionista, da igual.
> ...



Yo solo tenía a 2 de los 3, error subsanado.


----------



## Roscodevino (16 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> Crimea atacada OTRA VEZ. Los HIMARS son temibles e invisibles. Deberíamos retirarnos antes de que esto empeore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que los himars


----------



## mulomedicus (16 Ago 2022)

Comunicado de la semana pasada de los Riazor Blues, en el cual informan que, en señal de protesta, no entrarán a ver el encuentro donde juegue el Metalist de Kharkov, aparte de mostrar apoyo a la lucha antifascista que hoy se libra en el Donbass.




Pues así estaban las gradas este pasado sábado :


----------



## niraj (16 Ago 2022)

La voladura descontrolada de la economía UEropea va a ser más sonada de la explosión de Chernóbil



Crónica de una muerte anunciada: el sector del automóvil UEropeo, herido de muerte por unos precios energéticos inaguantables, recibe ahora la "puntilla" desde USA


----------



## Ultimate (16 Ago 2022)

Se agradecería que incluyeras el enlace a la fuente en las noticias que posteas.
Ayuda a no tener que buscarlas en cada post y no cuesta demasiado ponerlas.

Gracias









Segundo ataque en 24 horas contra las bases de la coalición internacional en Siria


Beirut, 16 ago (EFE).- La coalición internacional de lucha contra el grupo yihadista Estado Islámico (EI), liderada por Estados Unidos, denunció este




quepasamedia.com


----------



## silenus (16 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos lanza un misil balístico intercontinental con capacidad nuclear


Estados Unidos ha lanzado este martes un misil balístico intercontinental desde la Base de la Fuerza Espacial Vandenberg, California, después de haber retrasado...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Ago 2022)

Kick Liu
Pues si entran en territorio ruso un avión militar d espionaje, lo puedes bajar sin ningún problema legal.

vamos yo lo bajaría en cualquier caso. Un metro dentro de mi frontera, un misil al avión bueno 10 mejor


----------



## NPI (16 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> A la vista de tantas quejas por debates que no vienen a cuento y ensucian el foro, acabo de entrar en el foro sin registrarme y he observado que hay tres foristas, alfonbass, Carmen Martinez Garcia y Capitan almeida se enredan entre ellos respondiéndose mutuamente.
> Pero además he observado que muchas veces coinciden en el tiempo: entra uno, escribe unos 3 mensajes y a los 4-5 minutos entra otro de ellos, escribiendo otros mensajes respondiendo al anterior. Entonces entra el tercero repitiendo la misma técnica.
> 
> Mi conclusión es que el el mismo CM que entra con, al menos, 3 personajes diferentes con la única finalidad de ensuciar el hilo con cualquier tema divino, humano o mediopensionista, da igual.
> ...



@Galiciaverde gracias por tomarte tanta molestia.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ago 2022)

t.me/mod_russia_en/3369

_*⚡El Reino Unido ha presentado una solicitud de plan de vuelo para que un avión 
de reconocimiento británico RC-135 vuele por una ruta que incluye el territorio 
de la Federación Rusa.

▫ Consideramos que esta acción es una provocación deliberada.

▫Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas se han encargado de impedir la violación 
del espacio aéreo de la Federación Rusa.

▫Todas las posibles consecuencias de esta provocación deliberada serán asumidas 
únicamente por el Reino Unido.
*_
*@mod_russia_es*


----------



## Roedr (16 Ago 2022)

Si hubiera sido al revés lo habrían derribado. Estos rusos no se enteran.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A TRUMP ha sido para iniciar esa guerra que se prevé devastadora.
> 
> Es posible que el coronavirus haya sido un entrenamiento a la población para ver como responde ante la guerra ya inevitable.
> 
> ...




El trabajo para el que contrataron al bróker Sánchez ha concluido.

El golpe de estado a Mariano Rajoy, se hizo para que pudiese estar un experto en el saqueo de países durante la trama financiera llamada coronavirus.

Endeudó este país por generaciones ahora ya puede irse orgulloso de haber hecho bien su trabajo.

De hecho ya trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia.

Si se pueden comprar los equipos de fútbol más importantes de Europa y los jugadores más caros ¿ qué impide que aúpen a unos criminales a llegar a la presidencia de un gobierno y desde allí favorezcan los intereses de sus jefes ?




__





Qatar Sports Investments | Sporting Growth






www.qsi.com.qa






ZELENSKI es un ejecutivo que trabaja para sus jefes . Dependiendo del bando , es un traidor o un héroe.

Son métodos más sutiles y eficientes que atacar a un país con generales y ejércitos para saquearlos. Estas fórmulas consiguen que durante generaciones los habitantes de un país tengan que pagar deudas que los políticos han contraído.

*Transcribo el trozo del discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril del 2020 donde hablaba de endeudar a España por generaciones y pongo la cifra final de la de*
Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril . " Es evidente que esta...




www.burbuja.info
*Fernando Paz: "Sánchez es solo el criado de los magnates internacionales de la Globalización”*





www.burbuja.info
*Bolívar el Hitler que exterminó a todos los españoles para robar sus propiedades y destruyó el imperio hispanoamericano en beneficio de los ingleses .*
Ante todo que los hijos de puta de extrema izquierda que se cagan y queman nuestra bandera, en la que escupen cada vez que tienen ocasión, se rasguen las vestiduras por la primera acción heroica que ha hecho Felipe desde que ha asumido el cargo, les delata una vez más como sicarios de los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malevich (16 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos buscan escalar para que Rusia responda a lo bruto, que Putin ceda ante sus halcones y se tomen decisiones más duras. En la OTAN anda desesperados, y eso es peligroso. Han dado orden para que las posibilidades de que Rusia apriete el acelerador aumenten. Están en modo equipo griego de baloncesto en los 90 cuando iban perdiendo, alguno sabrá a qué me refiero.



A Rusia le interesa que se alargue a medio plazo, quizá este invierno inclusive, pero tampoco que se eternice.
Como ya se ha dicho tomará de iure el sur y el este de Ucrania y lo que quede será un estado neutral y desmilitarizado e incluso una Bielorrusia del sur, candidata al estado de la unión.
Todo depende del empecinamiento del payaso y sus patronos.


----------



## Malevich (16 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Manejar los 'tempos', interpretar el escenario. Sicología clásica.



Agotar la posesión y a escasos segundos triple letal.


----------



## Malevich (16 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Puedo decir que uno de los momentos más intensos e increíbles de mi vida fue ver un partido dentro de una hinchada helena, AEK en concreto.


----------



## Elimina (16 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ojala Darwin haga su magia con tu raza
> 
> Muerto el perro luterano muerto el problema de rojos con disonancia cognitiva severa



A ver si razonas un poco y reflexionas sobre lo que lees. Que eso no creo que sea cosa de razas, cerdo.


----------



## risto mejido (16 Ago 2022)

me da a mi que si siguen atacando la central nucelar y la base de crimea, van a sentirlo en carne propia en bases ilegales en siria e irak, esta puede ser la respuesta del oso ruso, no lo van a pagar los ucranianos, lo van a pagar los americanos , los ucranianos ya lo estan pagando y por muchas bajas a los usa no les duele, pero esto otro si.
no soy partidario de nada, pero opino que los tiros van a ir por ahi


----------



## risto mejido (16 Ago 2022)

pues si no pueden con los talibanes ni sirios, no se como van a poder con los rusos la verdad, creo ue este señor se equivoca al pensar eso


----------



## Caracalla (17 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.



La nueva consigna para los CM de la Otan es venir a este hilo a decir que no hay seguimiento y que hay que ir al hilo de los otanicos que es donde se mueve el tema de verdad.

Personalmente voy a poner el ignore a todos los que pongan un mensaje de este tipo.

Este palanganas será el primero.


----------



## Kill33r (17 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> A ver si razonas un poco y reflexionas sobre lo que lees. Que eso no creo que sea cosa de razas, cerdo.



Cerdo tenían que haberte aplicado lo de las 12 semanas 

Seguro que tu abuela después de haberte leído lo hubiese invocado

Lumpen


----------



## HUROGÁN (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gato callejero no es libre en absoluto. Alguien que no sabe que va a comer mañana en la vida puede ser libre.
> 
> La libertad para una persona empieza a tener significado cuando no se tiene que preocupar de esas cosas, ya sea porque el estado se las proporciona o porque las ha ganao por otros medios en feroz competencia con sus semejantes.



Si sabes lo que vas a comer mañana tampoco eres libre, pero es muy probable que seas un prepper latunero.
Pido disculpas... no lo he podido resistir.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- Me hace mucha gracia, las mujeres que dicen que no creen en Dios, pero creen en espiritus y donyets.



Soy un brujo con barba y rabo entre las piernas.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Luego, cuando no te llegue para llenar el depósito gasofa o no sepas que va a comer tu hijo mañana o no puedas poner la calefacción, no te quejes y resuelves el problemilla libremente.  Te sientas, lo piensas con calma y decides libremente ....   Y si decides mal y os pegais en casa 6 meses a pan y agua, te compras un libro de autoayuda a ver si a la siguiente aciertas, aguilucho ....



Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.

Te vas a cagar encima.

Pregunta a los cubanos.

     

PD: No te vas a cagar, pk para eso hay que comer algo.


----------



## Burbruxista (17 Ago 2022)

Reflexiones:

- Ojo con este nuevo enfoque en el que las centrales nucleares parece que van a ejercer de alternativa al armamento nuclear como arma disuasoria, a usar por aquellos países que dispongan de las primeras y no de las segundas: si me invaden, antes de claudicar me inmolo y con ello a medio mundo. 
En el fondo, el resultado (destrucción mutua) no es muy diferente a lanzar las ojivas nucleares. Yo no me tomaría a la ligera las amenazas del clown, vete a saber lo que pasa por la cabeza de esta gente.

- Amnistía Internacional asume los ideales marxistas, quiero decir los de Groucho: sus principios no han gustado, así que va a presentar otros.

- No me ha dado tiempo a seguir todo. ¿Alguien puede decirme si algún país ha reivindicado *oficialmente* los ataques/sabotajes en Crimea? En caso contrario no se puede tomar como un casus belli y por lo tanto las respuestas es probable que se lleven a cabo de la misma manera: con nocturnidad y alevosía.


----------



## Caracalla (17 Ago 2022)

La Guerra de Siria ha borrado cualquier atisbo de apego que pudiese sentir por EEUU tras años de ser víctima de su propaganda.

Pero lo de quedarse allí, robando el petróleo como cucarachas, creo que es lo más patético y vergonzoso que le he visto hacer a una supuesta potencia mundial.

Es tan cutre, tan de chorizo de poca monta... tan lamentable. Espero de corazón que un día de estos, sea Irán, sea Rusia, sea quien sea, me da lo mismo, hagan que esas tropas Americanas vean caer el cielo sobre sus cabezas. Ojalá les caiga encima un bombardeo a lo WW2 con bombas de las tontas, pero que sean decenas miles... El dolor y el daño que han causado al pueblo Sirio de forma totalmente injusta, absurda e innecesaria debe ser vengado.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Ago 2022)

Por desgracia ya estamos viendo enfrentamientos entre Rusia y EEUU. Crimea, Siria, Iraq...es evidente quien ha forzado la situación y quién se ha defendido. Pero la montaña de deuda de los EEUU, la oligarquía de la OTAN y la sinrazón del poder global, puede mandar todo a la mierda.

Estamos en peligro.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

Rusia seguirá de culo por varios años. No solo pierde en el terreno militar, también pierde terreno en el mercado energético, algo que anticipamos aquí:


----------



## lostsoul242 (17 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> me da a mi que si siguen atacando la central nucelar y la base de crimea, van a sentirlo en carne propia en bases ilegales en siria e irak, esta puede ser la respuesta del oso ruso, no lo van a pagar los ucranianos, lo van a pagar los americanos , los ucranianos ya lo estan pagando y por muchas bajas a los usa no les duele, pero esto otro si.
> no soy partidario de nada, pero opino que los tiros van a ir por ahi



Hace poco filtran una caravana de cuatreros yankis llevandose petroleo de Siria desde sus bases piratas y ahora son atacadas despues de años de hacer la vista gorda por parte del gobierno de Siria+Rusia .
Esto no es casualidad .


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Ago 2022)

Ojito a lo que puede suceder... Esto es un desmadre total...

Una vela...


----------



## raptors (17 Ago 2022)

*Interesante reportaje* sobre el rublo ruso...



>


----------



## Roscodevino (17 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Soy pro ruso pero no aguanto más . Es muy duro ver a Crimea atacada en los últimos días . Estoy hundido



Patatas, penoso, no eres ruso porque eres maricon declarado por msj privado y a los rusos no les gustan los comepollas sorbe lefas, que tal el venezolano?


----------



## España1 (17 Ago 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Este hilo tiene bastante menos tráfico que hace unas semanas. Parece que muchos palanganeros de Vladimir Puta están empezando a abandonar el barco que se hunde, no quieren que se les asocie a este esperpento genocida y ridículo histórico.



Abandonan los que tú digas, claro


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ago 2022)

Pero qué cojones pasa para que haya un montón de mensajes sobre Siria? No hay un hilo con chincheta para ello? No hay noticias del frente de Ucrania y se recurre a flodear el hilo?


----------



## España1 (17 Ago 2022)

Siria y Ucrania están relacionadas


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.
> 
> Te vas a cagar encima.
> 
> ...



Si algo tienen garantizao los cubanos es la comida diaria. Por eso precisamente tienen un par de años más de esperanza de vida que los yankis.


----------



## arriondas (17 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> O sea que le están rompiendo el culo a Rusia para que reaccione, pero Rusia no va a reaccionar?
> Eso dices?
> Jajajaja, eres tonto o qué?
> Capaz que ni siquiera entiendes lo que dices.



¿Me llamas tonto tú? ¿TU? Tiene cojones la cosa... 

Ya vemos el supercontraataque de los chads ucros... aaaah, nooooo, que no se ha producido.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

El mundo que construyeron las potencias del saqueo se está desintegrando. 500 años...
El Mundo Multipolar no tiene ningunas ganas de venganza, porque es un desperdicio 
de energía necesaria; salir con éxito de esta confrontación será más que suficiente.


----------



## John Nash (17 Ago 2022)

Pedro Sánchez defrauda a Ucrania: el envío de armas es "decepcionante"


Antiaéreos alemanes, vehículos británicos, lanzaderas de misiles estadounidenses, tanques polacos, artillería francesa, helicópteros checos, radares australianos... El...




www.elmundo.es





Asesores de Zelenski y fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano muestran su "sorpresa" ante las "maniobras dilatorias" y la falta de compromiso: "Hasta Portugal es más generoso"


----------



## John Nash (17 Ago 2022)

Llega la hora de la verdad para el petróleo de Rusia: los nuevos embargos pondrán a prueba las previsiones de colapso


La producción de petróleo ruso desafió los embargos de occidente a la exportación por mar, tras invadir Ucrania. Pero llegará la hora de la verdad, el próximo 5 de diciembre, cuando se cierre el grifo de la mayoría de gasoducto que transportan crudo desde los yacimientos rusos al centro de...



www.eleconomista.es





Las exportaciones a países europeos, EEUU, Japón y Corea del Sur descendieron en 2,2 millones de barriles, pero la AIE reconoce que quedaron *completamente compensados por las compras de India, China y Turquía*, "aprovechando el petróleo barato". Pekín ha desbancado a Europa como principal importador de crudo ruso.

*Los ingresos mensuales de Rusia rondan los 20.000 millones de dólares *
Rusia ha aumentado este año sus flujos de crudo transportado por mar a Asia en casi 800.000 barriles por día, según datos de seguimiento de buques recopilados por _Bloomberg_.

El bombeo ruso ha llegado a superar los 11 barriles diarios de petróleo antes de la guerra. Durante la contienda ha vuelto a niveles de 10,8 millones de barriles en julio. "Las compañías petroleras rusas han estado disfrutando del buen tono de la temporada de verano: la creciente demanda interna y la ausencia de sanciones de la UE les han permitido aumentar la producción"

Según los cálculos de JP Morgan, *Moscú puede permitirse recortar su producción de petróleo en 5 millones de barriles diarios sin dañar a su economía.* La subida del petróleo le seguiría compensando. En cambio el Brent, el tipo de crudo de referencia en Europa, sufriría una enorme presión. Una caída de tres millones de barriles diarios pondrían al Brent en 190 dólares y una reducción de cinco millones presionaría los precios hasta los 380 dólares el barril.


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Reflexiones:
> 
> - Ojo con este nuevo enfoque en el que las centrales nucleares parece que van a ejercer de alternativa al armamento nuclear como arma disuasoria, a usar por aquellos países que dispongan de las primeras y no de las segundas: si me invaden, antes de claudicar me inmolo y con ello a medio mundo.
> En el fondo, el resultado (destrucción mutua) no es muy diferente a lanzar las ojivas nucleares. Yo no me tomaría a la ligera las amenazas del clown, vete a saber lo que pasa por la cabeza de esta gente.
> ...




Un desastre nuclear por explosión de una central es mucho peor que la explosión de un arma nuclear, cientos de veces. En el hilo de Fukushima lo debatimos con datos.

Un ejemplo: Desastre nuclear de Fukushima (XX)

Pero no estamos hablando de la explosión de un reactor, sino de 6 y de una cantidad de combustible radiactivo en las piscinas, enorme. La zona centro y este de Europa quedarían inhabitables.

Y si algo aprendimos en el hilo de Fukushima es que, de ocurrir, y esperemos que nunca ocurra, no nos advertirán del tremendo problemón y nos dirán que los vientos llevan toda la radiación hacia Rusia y Siberia.
En cuestiones de fugas de radiación mienten siempre, por eso de no crear pánico en la población

Mintieron en la explosión del reactor de Chernobyl. En España nos dijeron que la radiación la frenaban los Pirineos. En Francia dijeron que la frenaban los Alpes, y así... que yo sepa solo alertaron del peligro en Alemania, donde prohibieron recoger frutas y hortalizas de los campos.

Mintieron en Fukushima, y recogimos miles de noticias de efectos de la radiación en las personas, sobre todo en la zona entre Fukushima y toda el área metropolitana de Tokio.

Hasta en "pequeños" accidentes radiactivos mienten, como cuando el "incidente" de Marcoule (Francia), que desgraciadamente ocurrió un año después del ataque a Libia en el que se usaron armas con uranio empobrecido y seguido los médicos de Baleares anunciaron un enorme incremento de leucemia promielocítica que suele darse por exposición a la radiación: Detectan un alarmante aumento de casos de una leucemia rara en Balears

En ambos casos, la fecha de la fuga de Marcoule y los días del ataque a Libia los vientos fueron en dirección a Baleares, en su día colgamos los mapas de dirección del viento. Aquí lo contamos, en el mensaje 1.025
► Desastre nuclear de Fukushima (XVIII)


Los imbéciles que están jugando con misiles en las cercanías de Zaporiyia no tienen ni idea de lo que se juegan. Y por supuesto Zelensky. Hay que ser idiota para decir lo que dice y jugar con Zaporiya como está haciendo.

Desde luego sería la forma más rápida y eficaz de acabar con toda Europa, eso sí. Pero una contaminación radiactiva tan bestia afectaría a todo el planeta. No se iban a librar en el continente americano de su buen porcentaje de cáncer, enfermedades cardiovasculares, etc . El cesio radiactivo no perdona y es especialmente dañino en los niños, recordemos los niños de Chernobyl


----------



## Honkler (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si algo tienen garantizao los cubanos es la comida diaria. Por eso precisamente tienen un par de años más de esperanza de vida que los yankis.



Eso NO es cierto a día de hoy. En Cuba, si no te mandan dólares u otra moneda fuerte, estas bien jodido.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Ago 2022)

En el reporte de ayer de "reportero de actualidad " se habla de que sólo en el frente de Alexandrovka han muerto en 7 dias unos 6000ucranianos, 400 heridos y 300 desaparecidos
Lo estoy buscando y debe ser en el frente de Nikolaiv, pero no estoy seguro.



minuto 40. tambien habla sobre que la linea defensiva de Bakmuth que consiste en hasta un sistema de cinco lineas de trincheras, reforzadas durante estos ocho años con hormigon.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.
> 
> Te vas a cagar encima.
> 
> ...



le dedico estos minutos musicales porque sé que le van a gustar:

"Atomo irrisorio, perdido en el cosmos inerte y desmesurado, sabe que su febril actividad no es mas que un fenómeno, local, efímero, sin significación y sin sentido. Sabe que sus valores no le sirven más que a él, y que desde el punto de vista sideral, la caída de un imperio o incluso la ruina de un gran ideal, no cuentan más que el hundimiento de un hormiguero , bajo el pie de un paseante distraído. De esta forma , no tendrá otro recurso más que aplicarse en olvidar la inmensidad bruta que le aplasta y le ignora. Repudiando el vértigo estéril de lo infinito, sordo al aterrador silencio de los espacios, tratará de volverse tan incósmico como inhumano es el Universo. Bravamente replegado sobre sí mismo, se consagrará humildemente, terrestremente humanamente, a la consagración de sus mezquinos designios, en los que fingirá poner la misma seriedad que si apuntasen a fines eternos.

En su lengua original, pongalo en la mesita de noche o sustituyendo cualquier estampita del coche  

Atome dérisoire, perdu dans le cosmos inerte et démesuré, il sait que sa fiévreuse activité n’est qu’un petit phénomène local, éphémère, sans signification et sans but. Il sait que ses valeurs ne valent que pour lui, et que, du point de vue sidéral, la chute d’un empire, ou même la ruine d’un idéal, ne compte pas plus que l’effondrement d’une fourmilière sous le pied d’un passant distrait.
Aussi n’aura-t-il d’autre ressource que de s’appliquer à oublier l’immensité brute, qui l’écrase et qui l’ignore. Repoussant le stérile vertige de l’infini, sourd au silence effrayant des espaces, il s’efforcera de devenir aussi incosmique que l’univers est inhumain: farouchement replié sur lui-même, il se consacrera humblement, terrestrement, humainement, à la réalisation de ses desseins chétifs, où il feindra de prêter le même sérieux que s’ils visaient à des fins éternelles. »


----------



## −carrancas (17 Ago 2022)

__





AYDIOMÍO, que lo de Crimea no han sido HIMARS. Han sido fuerzas especiales ucranianas. Peor todavía. Actualización 08/10/2022: al carajo el puente.


Una cosa es que lancen los misiles desde detrás de las líneas ucranianas y otra muy distinta que las fuerzas especiales ucranianas entren en Crimea, TERRITORIO RUSO, revienten un depósito de municiones y se vuelvan a casa tranquilamente. Que ahí hay familias rusas de vacaciones, joder. Hay que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (17 Ago 2022)

MOSCÚ, 17 de agosto. /TASS/. El Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico de Rusia revisó su pronóstico de inflación del 17,6 % al 13,4 % a fines de 2022, de acuerdo con los parámetros clave del borrador de perspectiva de desarrollo socioeconómico para 2025 disponible con TASS.

Según el documento, la inflación se reducirá al 5,5 % en 2023. Se espera que el índice de precios al consumidor aumente un 4,2 % en 2024 y un 4 % en 2025.

El ministerio espera que el producto interno bruto (PIB) nacional disminuya un 4,2% a fines de 2022. Como se indica en el borrador de perspectiva, el PIB nacional se ubicará en 144,9 billones de rublos ($ 2,37 billones) en 2022. Se espera que el PIB contrato en un 2,7% en 2023. Se prevé que la recuperación comience en 2024 (+3,7% y continúe en 2025 (+2,6%), según el documento.

El ministerio también espera que la balanza comercial de Rusia sea de $ 299,6 mil millones a fines de 2022 y su mayor disminución. El documento pronostica que las exportaciones crecerán a $ 585,3 mil millones en 2022 y las importaciones disminuirán a $ 285,7 mil millones. Se espera un superávit de $ 190,8 mil millones en 2023 debido a menores exportaciones y mayores importaciones ($ 505,4 mil millones y $ 314,5 mil millones en consecuencia). Las perspectivas macroeconómicas prevén una disminución menor de las exportaciones frente a una recuperación más activa de las importaciones en los próximos dos años. Según las estimaciones del borrador del documento, el superávit de la balanza comercial se ubicará en $ 169,2 mil millones en 2024 y $ 153,6 mil millones en 2025.

“Tuvimos una balanza comercial muy alta en los primeros seis meses del año. Se espera que la balanza comercial se contraiga gradualmente por la recuperación de las importaciones y cierta caída de las exportaciones en virtud de la necesidad de redirigir los flujos de exportación a nuevos destinos y ciertas pérdidas relacionados con dicho reenfoque", dijo a los periodistas un funcionario del gobierno federal familiarizado con las discusiones sobre pronósticos macroeconómicos.

El Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico espera que la facturación del comercio minorista de Rusia disminuya un 6,6 % a fines de 2022. El ministerio espera que la facturación del comercio minorista aumente un 2 % en 2023, un 5,6 % en 2024 y un 2,4 % en 2025.

El borrador del documento también anticipa que los servicios pagos a la población caerán un 1,5% a fines de este año, pero aumentarán entre un 1,3% y un 2,8% en 2023-2025.

El ministerio revisó su pronóstico para la tasa de desempleo del país de 6,7% en la perspectiva de mayo a 4,8% a fines de 2022. Se espera que la tasa de desempleo promedio anual sea de 5,2% en 2023 y 4,6% en 2024, mientras que el pronóstico para 2025 prevé el 4,5%. Se espera que la tasa de desempleo sea la más alta a fines de 2022 y principios de 2023, señaló el funcionario del gobierno.

"Se espera que algunas industrias y regiones enfrenten escasez de mano de obra, mientras que otras tendrán que lidiar con el desempleo en algún momento. Esto está relacionado exactamente con la transformación estructural de la economía", dijo el funcionario.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

La importancia de Peski


Artículo Original: Vzglyad Las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y de Donbass han capturado la localidad de Peski, desde donde el oponente ha bombardeado durante los últimos ocho años las zonas del norte y …




slavyangrad.es











La importancia de Peski


17/08/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad 


Las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y de Donbass han capturado la localidad de Peski, desde donde el oponente ha bombardeado durante los últimos ocho años las zonas del norte y el oeste de Donetsk. Las batallas por esta localidad han sido las más duras y se han convertido en “una carnicería y un infierno” para las tropas ucranianas. Ahora, las tropas aliadas pueden acelerar su avance hacia Artyomovsk, Soledar y otras ciudades, con lo que a la larga se completará la liberación de Donbass y supondrá un efecto psicológico adverso para el régimen de Kiev.

El sábado, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la liberación de Peski, situado al noroeste de Donetsk, bordeando el distrito Kuibishevsky de la ciudad. La batalla por el control de este pueblo se dio entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la República Popular de Donetsk entre 2014 y 2015, cuando Kiev consiguió mantener su control.

A finales de la semana pasada, el líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, apuntó en su canal de Telegram que era difícil tomar Peski: “el enemigo literalmente está en el suelo, se han cavado túneles entre los sótanos de las viviendas”. “Pero eso no les ha ayudado, huyeron dejándolo todo atrás: munición y los cuerpos de sus _hermanos_”, escribió Pushilin.

A principios de mes, relató el curso de las batallas por Peski desde el punto de vista del Ejército Ucraniano el soldado Serhiy Gnezdilov, que calificó la situación de “carnicería”, “donde una enorme cantidad de infantería ucraniana es enterrada cada día” y “un infierno personal” en el que, en alguna ocasión, se han disparado 6500 proyectiles en un día con la única respuesta de morteros de 82 y 120mm. “El fuego de contrabatería es inexistente, el enemigo pone artillería en nuestras trincheras sin ningún problema, destruye posiciones fortalecidas de cemento en diez minutos, sin pausa ni mínimo descanso para nuestra línea de defensa”, escribió Gnezdilov, que no escondió su radical visión antirrusa y llamó a una guerra contra Rusia durante generaciones.

Durante muchos años, este escollo ha sido la base de las formaciones ucranianas. Desde aquí, el oponente bombardeaba el norte y el oeste de Donetsk: los distritos Kievsky, Kirovsky, Kiubishevsky y Petrovsky, así como las localidades de Staromijailovka y Lozovoe. Los soldados del batallón Somalia que liberaron el pueblo encontraron misiles antitanque estadounidenses Javelin y ametralladoras alemanas MG-42, conocidas como _Hitlersage_. Según informó _Izvestia_, las antiguas ametralladoras disparan 1200 rondas por minuto y aún pueden usarse en la batalla.

Entre la comunidad de expertos, hay diferentes puntos de vista a la hora de analizar la captura de Peski. Para algunos, es un paso importante en la liberación todo Donbass, mientras para otros es solo un episodio táctico. El capitán de primer rango y subdirector de la revista _Voin Rossiy_, Vasily Dandykin, compara la liberación de este lugar con la captura de Volnovaja y Popasnaya. El experto prevé progresos en otras zonas con puntos fuertes de las formaciones ucranianas. “Ya hay progresos en dirección a Artyomovsk, Soledar, Seversk”, apuntó. Según Dandykin, Rusia usa activamente misiles, artillería y aviación para destruir las reservas enemigas, también las instalaciones móviles de defensa aérea. “Ucrania está sufriendo pérdidas en la zona de Járkov y Nikolaev. El oponente está en tensión constante, lo que dificulta el envío de tropas en dirección a Donbass, por lo que, en el futuro cercano, las tropas aliadas llegarán a la línea Slavyansk-Kramatorsk para completar la liberación de Donbass”, predijo.

Igor Korotchenko, editor-jefe de la revista _Natsionalnaya Oborona_, confía en que la liberación de Peski empeore la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en este sector del frente. “Pero no es nada más que un episodio táctico, necesitamos avances a gran escala en el contexto de la segunda fase de la _operación especial_. Podemos contar con este episodio y sumarlo a la lista de victorias y éxitos. De esos éxitos en diferentes zonas va a salir el éxito común en el curso de la _operación especial_”, cree Korotchenko. El experto no cree que los bombardeos de Donetsk vayan a descender, ya que la captura de Peski no es la liberación de Stalingrado, Berlin o Königsberg. “Peski es una localidad pequeña. Estamos avanzando gradualmente, la maquinaria militar rusa está minando al Ejército Ucraniano”, añadió.

Alexander Perendzhiev, profesor asociado del departamento de Ciencias Políticas y Sociología de la Universidad Rusa de Económicas y miembros del consejo de expertos Oficiales de Rusia, también cree que “Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continuarán bombardeando intensivamente Donetsk desde otros lugares, así que tendremos que seguir expulsando a los nacionalistas ucranianos y destruyendo su equipamiento”. Según el experto, la liberación de Peski suma una más a la bolsa de éxitos de las fuerzas aliadas, pero no soluciona ningún problema. “Es un buen paso previo para la liberación de Donbass. Ahora tenemos que liberar Artyomovsk, porque esta es la clave tras la cual se podrá rodear Avdeevka y empezar a luchar por Slavyansk y Kramatorsk”.

Perendzhiev explicó que Peski ha sido capturado por varios factores. No se trata solo de la capacidad de maniobrar, usar equipamiento, sino del apoyo profesional de la artillería. “El uso de drones de reconocimiento y la aplicación de bombardeos de precisión en los lugares más vulnerables ha determinado la velocidad de la toma de esta zona fortificada”, insistió.

Alexander Makushin, miembro de la Asociación de Historiadores, experto de la Sociedad de Historia Militar Rusa, añadió que “las tropas aliadas con cuidado y mínimo coste en términos de bajas han derrotado la línea de defensa de las formaciones ucranianas”. “Estamos actuando sin patriotismo, sin la práctica de tomar localidades en fechas significativas. Nuestras tropas entraron en Peski hace una semana y metódicamente han barrido la localidad. Estamos mostrando un nuevo tipo de guerra y eso atemoriza a nuestros oponentes geopolíticos”, cree Makushin.

El historiador militar calificó Peski como uno de los puntos fuertes de defensa, cuya ruptura “obligará al enemigo a retroceder”. “Si miramos el mapa, los distritos de Donbass son una aglomeración urbana continua. En cuanto expulsemos al enemigo de aquí y vayamos a Artyomovsk-Soledar, el régimen de Kiev tendrá una caída psicológica”, sugirió el experto. Zelensky tendrá que usar todas sus fuerzas para aguantar la línea del frente y “las autoridades de Kiev tendrán que intentar parar la ofensiva de las tropas aliadas con sus cuerpos, es decir, con las vidas de los ucranianos”. Como ejemplo, Makushin mencionó el reclutamiento de soldados que ya han resultado heridos y hombres de más de cincuenta años.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Se espera que el aeropuerto de Mariupol esté reconstruido y operativo para 2025. El desminado del territorio del aeropuerto deberá estar terminado a principios de noviembre de 2022. Antes de que termine el año, habrá que retirar del territorio del aeropuerto los equipos rotos y los restos diversos.

Obviamente, los trabajos preparatorios serios para la puesta en marcha del aeropuerto comenzarán tras el fin de las hostilidades.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ocuparon una casa abandonada en un pueblo de la región de Kharkiv y establecieron allí su cuartel general. Pero el proyectil corregido de Krasnopol no se preocupa por eso, un golpe preciso destruyó el cuartel general.

Pero otros combatientes terroristas buscan un lugar para esconder las bolsas con el botín y encuentran una casa. Y ahí es donde Krasnopol viene al rescate.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Acción de combate de los marines de la Flota del Pacífico

Los soldados de la 155ª Brigada de Marines Separados de la Flota del Pacífico, que opera conjuntamente con otras unidades del Distrito Militar Oriental y la Milicia Popular de la RPD, participan en la ofensiva cerca de Ugledar.

En el marco se capturó un vehículo de combate de infantería BMP-3F, que transportaba personal y municiones a la línea del frente y abandonaba rápidamente las posiciones. El terreno en dirección a Ugledar es una estepa con pocas zonas boscosas, y una larga estancia en una posición conlleva el riesgo de ser detectado y la consiguiente derrota del equipo.

El vídeo también muestra la captura de un soldado ucraniano. Estaba en una trinchera, pero no pudo resistir el bombardeo y caminó hasta las posiciones de los marines por su cuenta con las manos levantadas. Todo el proceso fue grabado por un dron.

Este es un claro ejemplo de la importancia de la superioridad de la artillería: bajo un fuego continuo y preciso, la moral y el estado psicológico del enemigo disminuyen, lo que afecta en gran medida a su eficacia en el combate, hasta el punto de abandonar las posiciones y rendirse al cautiverio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso NO es cierto a día de hoy. En Cuba, si no te mandan dólares u otra moneda fuerte, estas bien jodido.



Ya, ya .... por eso viven 79 años y subiendo y los yankis 77 y bajando, porque no tienen nada que echarse a la boca ....  

Eso si, percebes y solomillos de buey no comen ....


----------



## Egam (17 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Independientemente de que nos guste o no su ideología, hay que reconocer que Anguita no hubiese renovado el acuerdo con USA y el ejército norteamericano habría tenido que abandonar sus bases en España. Seríamos un país libre, como Francia y produciríamos nuestras propias armas y aviones de combate.
> 
> Anguita era inteligente, sus vídeos y entrevistas siguen teniendo vigencia. No mentía, decía las verdades, como dice el forista Teatro de Variedades, sin anestesia. Solo por eso debería haber llegado a presidente.



Estaba contra los ánglos con una visión independiente.

Por eso nunca pudo llegar al poder.
Una auténtica pena


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

*Khodarenok: el RC-135 británico probablemente fue interceptado por MiG ruso en forma dura*
Ayer, 17:40
9

El 15 de agosto, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó al público que un avión de inteligencia de radio RC-135 de la Fuerza Aérea Británica violó la frontera aérea rusa cerca del cabo Svyatoy Nos en la costa este de la península de Kola. El caza de defensa aérea MiG-31BM en servicio fue enviado para interceptar al británico "perdido".


El comunicado aclaró que el avión de reconocimiento "fue expulsado" del territorio de Rusia. El 16 de agosto, un observador militar de 68 años, el coronel retirado Mikhail Khodarenok (sirvió en la defensa aérea y en el Estado Mayor) llamó la atención sobre este detalle en su canal de Telegram. Él cree que el avión británico probablemente fue interceptado por un caza ruso en estado difícil.

El experto recordó que según el decreto del gobierno ruso de fecha 22 de febrero de 2020 No. 201, las aeronaves militares “están obligadas a aterrizar en el aeródromo o salir del espacio aéreo de la Federación Rusa” si la tripulación no cumple con los comandos de radio. y señales visuales.

Si este buque infractor se niega a cumplir con los comandos de radio dados (señales visuales) para aterrizar o abandonar el espacio aéreo de la Federación Rusa, las armas y el equipo militar de las fuerzas de servicio se utilizan para matarlo.

- dice el documento, el párrafo del que citó el experto.

Khodaryonok explicó que era fácil adivinar las acciones del MiG-31BM ruso, que expulsó al RC-135 británico de la frontera estatal. Lo más probable es que el interceptor, aprovechando la ventaja en velocidad y maniobrabilidad, pasó con un ligero exceso de velocidad frente al morro del avión de reconocimiento, y tal vez varias veces, cruzando su dirección de movimiento, por lo que el RC-135 tuvo para "temblar" en el cielo.

Teniendo en cuenta que tales maniobras podrían provocar el apagado del motor (debido a la sobretensión) de la aeronave expulsada o su pérdida, la tripulación del RAF RC-135 afiló rápidamente sus esquís. Además, expresaré un punto de vista impopular: incluso si las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas en servicio finalmente derribaran al intruso, solo habría mucho olor, pero nada más.

resumió el experto.

Cabe agregar que el 12 de agosto, un avión similar de la Fuerza Aérea Británica fue visto sobre el Mar Negro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

*GAS:*

Mientras que los precios del gas en Europa están batiendo todos los récords, acercándose a la barra de costos histórica, los comerciantes de la UE están haciendo movimientos extraños que conducirán a precios del combustible aún más altos, especialmente en forma de GNL. Pero los suministros mundiales de gas son limitados y los importadores luchan por cada gota, independientemente del precio de la emisión. Así es como surgen movimientos extraños y decisiones de proveedores, con Asia y Europa compitiendo por GNL como nunca antes. El columnista de Bloomberg Steven Stapzinski, experto en la industria del gas, escribe sobre esto. 

Uno de los fenómenos más extraños de este verano en el mercado energético es el suministro de GNL a Europa desde Australia con la recarga de petroleros en Malasia. El destino final es Reino Unido. De hecho, Australia está muy lejos de Europa, por lo que nunca tuvo sentido transportar GNL entre las dos regiones. Los proveedores de este país nunca han suministrado GNL a Europa, según datos de Bloomberg, desde 2016, es decir, desde el inicio del seguimiento del mercado de los combustibles licuados.

Sin embargo, Europa está tan desesperada por el gas natural que importa GNL desde tan lejos. El enorme "hombro" de la entrega hace que las materias primas importadas sean increíblemente caras y poco competitivas. Sin embargo, la UE no va a dejar unos cuantos volúmenes de gas gratis a China. Los buques tanque de GNL de Australia hacen escala en los puertos de Malasia para recargar y luego se dirigen a través del Canal de Suez y el Canal de la Mancha hacia el Reino Unido.

Sin embargo, tiene sentido atraer suministros del otro lado del mundo. Europa quiere y está buscando específicamente formas de aumentar el costo del GNL para garantizar su interceptación desde Asia (es decir, China). Es imposible obligar al proveedor a cumplir con las condiciones solo mediante contratos; se necesita un incentivo más significativo.

La escasez de energía en China está obligando a las fábricas a cerrar. En primer lugar, esto afectará a Volkswagen en Chengdu. Al menos tres empresas de fertilizantes también han anunciado cierres. Pero la mayor producción afectada por la crisis es la planta de aluminio de Henan Zhongfu. En pocas palabras, es probable que China tome medidas drásticas para obtener más combustible, y la UE es consciente de ello. Por lo tanto, están luchando con los "apetitos" del gigante asiático a su manera, incluso pagando en exceso por el transporte y el fletamento de los barcos, por no hablar de los recargos por el propio combustible de Australia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

Hoy, 08:59

El Ministerio de Defensa de Turquía anunció la salida de cuatro buques de carga seca ucranianos con productos agrícolas de Chernomorsk y Odessa.


----------



## keylargof (17 Ago 2022)

Ha caido ya Jarkov?


----------



## Republicano (17 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero qué cojones pasa para que haya un montón de mensajes sobre Siria? No hay un hilo con chincheta para ello? No hay noticias del frente de Ucrania y se recurre a flodear el hilo?



En Siria han atacado una base americana justo después de los ataques a Crimea. Se está pensando que puede estar relacionado.


----------



## ignorante (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso NO es cierto a día de hoy. En Cuba, si no te mandan dólares u otra moneda fuerte, estas bien jodido.



O sea que cuba sobrevive gracias a la caridad mundial (y yo que pensaba que el embargo de décadas les estaba puteando...)

No vas a cambiar tu opinión (me pareces del perfil de los que buscan las noticias que casan con sus ideas, en vez de ajustar las ideas a la realidad) pero para que no contamines con tu ignorancia a otras personas descuidadas, sirvan un par de ejemplos.

Cuba es un país pobre, pero nadie se muere de hambre. En EEUU hay hambre de verdad, y es particularmente insultante en una nación donde el 90% de la riqueza está en manos del 1% más pudiente (y a su vez, el 10% de los ricos tienen el 90% de la riqueza de su grupo):









Filas en los comedores y heladeras vacías: la inflación agudiza el hambre en Estados Unidos


Los precios de los alimentos se disparan y cada vez más personas acuden a la ayuda humanitaria.




www.clarin.com





Ha habido algunos medios intentando negar los datos de esperanza de vida en Cuba, pero los estudios de las ONG e incluso las noticias en grandes medios (no se puede negar que la CNN es uno de ellos) tienen que arrodillarse ante la realidad. Y es que Cuba no solo es un país avanzado en salud: en materia sanitaria está muy por encima de su vecino norteamericano, tanto en universalidad (porque en EEUU la salud es sólo para quien puede pagársela) como en resultados:









El secreto de la longevidad en Cuba: miles de personas superan los 100 años


En Cuba hay 2.153 personas mayores de cien años y su población mayor de 60 años alcanza casi el 20% de la población total. El país está envejeciendo pues además tiene una muy baja tasa de natalidad. | Latinoamérica | CNN




cnnespanol.cnn.com





Vivir mucho sólo es posible si la alimentación es correcta, el sistema sanitario avanzado y la calidad de vida (estrés, emociones, etc) la mejor. En eso, los datos avalan a Cuba como país mucho más desarrollado que Estados Unidos.

Yo he visitado Cuba en persona, hace varios años y, sí, es un país pobre, pero la gente no es desgraciada. Puedes ir tranquilo a cualquier parte, no como en EEUU que deberías mirar antes en Internet la peligrosidad de las zonas que vas a visitar (y si alquilas un coche y te para la policía de EEUU, no olvides el consejo de _las manos siempre bien visibles al volante_, no te vayan a pegar un tiro preventivo los agentes). El pillaje y la delincuencia en EEUU no son sino reflejo de una injusta redistribución de la riqueza, que para empezar genera una ineficiencia económica (no se lleva más el mejor, sino el más hijo puta).


----------



## ignorante (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La crisis alimentaria en Cuba: 60 años de racionamiento y restricciones
> 
> 
> En 1962, la dictadura instaura la libreta de abastecimiento para controlar la venta de alimentos. El resultado: escasez, mala calidad y altos precios.
> ...



Como acabo de comentar en el mensaje anterior, Cuba es un país pobre, embargado y acosado durante décadas por EEUU, que lo único que no ha logrado es colocarles un gobierno títere para robarles a placer (el resto de los países de américa latina que fueron vasallos de EEUU no están mucho mejor que Cuba).

País pobre y acosado por el imperialista que tiene encima, pero reparte lo poco que tiene, y le es suficiente para vivir.

En EEUU en cambio hay millones de personas viviendo de la caridad, porque si hay algo que allí no está repartido, es precisamente un mínimo suficiente de riqueza para todos, y a millones de personas no les llega ni para alimentarse. Y la sanidad tampoco está repartida, tampoco llega a los pobres ni a muchos medianos. Y no olvides que esa riqueza mal repartida, en un alto porcentaje ha sido robada con su imperialismo y la hegemonía del dolar (exportando la inflación) en el resto del mundo. Y eso, poco a poco, toca a su fin. De eso en última instancia trata este hilo


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ahora tenemos que liberar *Artyomovsk*, porque esta es la clave tras la cual se podrá rodear *Avdeevka* y empezar a luchar por *Slavyansk y Kramatorsk*




Anoten esos nombres porque allí es donde se define la batalla por el Donbass. Mientras no los escuchen como tomados, Ucrania sigue resistiendo.

Esta es la línea *Artymovsk - Slavyansk - Kramatorsk*





Y *cerca de Donesk y la recién tomada Prisky*, está la fortaleza-ciudad de *Avdeevka.*


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2022)

Y respecto a *Soledar* (actualmente en proceso de captura), es parte de las mega-fortificaciones de *Artymovsk.*





Aparentemente *Artymovsk* (o *Artemivsk* según lo escribas en ruso o ucraniano) no es sencillo de tomar desde el Este, porque hay ríos y llanuras -lo que facilita el trabajo de la artillería ucraniana-, por lo que (aparentemente) el modo más económico de tomarlo, es aprovechar la zona urbanizada (que va desde Soledar al sur justamente) ya que allí el trabajo de la artillería ucraniana sería menos efectivo.

Viendo los mapas y la velocidad de avance, lo que puedo decir es que *FALTA MUCHISIMO*. Salvo que el frente ucraniano colapse (o haya algún ataque sorpresivo desde otra línea), si el avance va a este ritmo, esas fortalezas -que son las importantes- *tomarán MESES de trabajo*.

Por lo pronto, anoten los nombres de estas ciudades porque son las que definirán el proceso. Las veremos muchas veces escritas en los reportes en los próximos meses. Es donde "_se cocina el pastel_".


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y respecto a *Soledar* (actualmente en proceso de captura), es parte de las mega-fortificaciones de *Artymovsk.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158859
> 
> ...




Joer tio .... la mejor forma de tomarlo es mandar a los TU-160 y soltarles 1.000 TM de bombas antibuker encima ....


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

Los llamados Estados Unidos con el cuento de la libertad y la independencia, consiguen desmembrar territorios para ser más fácilmente saqueados . Lo que hicieron con el imperio hispanoamericano y más recientemente con la Unión Soviética. 

Gorbachov , a toro pasado, fue el equivalente a Bolívar. 

Es la misma estrategia que se usa con las empresas en la bolsa , pero con los países . 
Los líderes " independentistas y secesionistas españoles " que pretenden destruir España, son sicarios de esas organizaciones supranacionales anglo-americanas controladas por judíos. 
ETA como ha quedado más que demostrado, es una creación de ellos para llevar a España a la situación actual a punto de desintegrarse. 

Sánchez es un bróker a su servicio y está ultimando el golpe final. 

A diferencia de países como Siria, Irak, Libia ... en España nadie defendió ni defiende su patria porque a nadie interesa que exista España . Posiblemente sea un territorio ofrecido al islam, como Palestina se regaló a los judíos. 









Independencia de Texas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










El indio Gerónimo hablaba español y estaba bautizado. Apaches, navajos...fueron exterminados por los ingleses. Las películas del oeste son falsas .


https://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/libros/noticias/1488816/08/09/El-gran-jefe-apache-Geronimo-hablaba-en-espanol-con-el-hombre-blanco.html Las memorias que el último gran jefe de los apaches chiricahuas, Gerónimo (1829-1909), dictó a su intérprete, S.M. Barrett, y que se publicaron con el apoyo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## waukegan (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama ignore, por eso no ves nada, y ahí es donde vas, payaso



Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer .... tanto os cuesta reconocer que en Cuba comen más y mejor que en cualquier pais de su entorno? No pasa nada ...



Que no comen mejor, que te lo he puesto antes....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, eso es de cobardes, si no eres capaz de confrontar tus ideas con alguien que piensa diametralmente opuesto a ti, es que no tienes razón y lo de pensar, pues como que no te va


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2022)

__





REDES RUSAS DESBORDADAS de VIDEOS DE COLAS MASIVAS DE RUSOS HUYENDO DE CRIMEA... ATASCO BRUTAL EN LAS AUTOPISTAS







www.burbuja.info


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Haitianos en Cuba: huían de violencia y fueron engañados
> 
> 
> Unos 800 haitianos que buscaban llegar a Estados Unidos irregularmente y recalaron en Cuba esta semana indican que huían de la violencia en su país y fueron burlados por contrabandistas que les mostraron imágenes de un crucero cobrándoles miles de dólares por la travesía, antes de apilarlos en un…
> ...



Esos no se van a quedar allí.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esos no se van a quedar allí.



Si pueden escaparan a EEUU que es a donde querian ir. No veo en cambio a ningun homeless de Miami intentando siquiera emigrar a Cuba donde hay chuletones de kobe y caviar gratuitos y universales.


----------



## Nicors (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



Yo creo que no existen tales bandos, porque un bando es una entidad racional, y el prorruso no tiene una entidad intelectual, por lo tanto solo existe la gente decente y la gente que no sabe conectar su vida, viven en occidente, aunque muchos son intoxicadores panchos, y sin embargo están de acuerdo con el país agresor constituido por una mafia criminal.
En cuanto a los hilos, en el del atasco nos hemos dedicados a analizar y poner vídeos y fuentes pese a la entrada de intoxicadores y comunistas que odian la disidencia intelectual.
En este hilo, mayormente no se habla de la guerra sino de opiniones basadas en entelequias y mentiras, salvo foreros excepcionales que hacen frente a la opinión prorruso mayoritaria.
En cuanto a los ignores, a mi medio foro me tiene en el ignore por mis opiniones que intenta basar en fuentes, pero para mí no es ningún problema puesto que no quiero leer opiniones basadas en mentiras.


----------



## Kill33r (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso NO es cierto a día de hoy. En Cuba, si no te mandan dólares u otra moneda fuerte, estas bien jodido.



Y dile que calculé la media con la otra mitad de la población que emigró fuera jaja


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que no comen mejor, que te lo he puesto antes....



El 8,7 % de la población de Centroamérica padece hambre, según la FAO


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Anoten esos nombres porque allí es donde se define la batalla por el Donbass. Mientras no los escuchen como tomados, Ucrania sigue resistiendo.
> 
> Esta es la línea *Artymovsk - Slavyansk - Kramatorsk*
> 
> ...



Según los reportes Avdeevka está siendo atacada artilleramente ya por tres frentes N.E. y S.


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si pueden escaparan a EEUU que es a donde querian ir. No veo en cambio a ningun homeless de Miami intentando siquiera emigrar a Cuba donde hay chuletones de kobe y caviar gratuitos y universales.



No, no ... los devolverán a su tierra. O igual por tocar los cojones a los yankis los mandan p'allá   

Ya te digo que esos homeless no les iban a acoger.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Como acabo de comentar en el mensaje anterior, Cuba es un país pobre, embargado y acosado durante décadas por EEUU, que lo único que no ha logrado es colocarles un gobierno títere para robarles a placer (el resto de los países de américa latina que fueron vasallos de EEUU no están mucho mejor que Cuba).
> 
> País pobre y acosado por el imperialista que tiene encima, pero reparte lo poco que tiene, y le es suficiente para vivir.
> 
> En EEUU en cambio hay millones de personas viviendo de la caridad, porque si hay algo que allí no está repartido, es precisamente un mínimo suficiente de riqueza para todos, y a millones de personas no les llega ni para alimentarse. Y la sanidad tampoco está repartida, tampoco llega a los pobres ni a muchos medianos. Y no olvides que esa riqueza mal repartida, en un alto porcentaje ha sido robada con su imperialismo y la hegemonía del dolar (exportando la inflación) en el resto del mundo. Y eso, poco a poco, toca a su fin. De eso en última instancia trata este hilo



Sin dejar de ser cierto, te olvidas de que el mayor socio comercial de Cuba es...USA


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tú eres de los que dicen que la vacuna inmuniza o que en Cuba de cada 10 cubanos 11 son médicos?
> Que bonito son los tópicos de la revolución
> Hasta que vives en la cuba rural 666 días
> Y te vuelves con diarrea crónica



Este si va a cuba no sale del circuito turistico. Como mucho lle compra una camiseta del che a un vendedor callejero.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no ... los devolverán a su tierra. O igual por tocar los cojones a los yankis los mandan p'allá
> 
> Ya te digo que esos homeless no les iban a acoger.



Pero por que no emigran homeless usanos a Cuba y si llegan haitianos?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Y respecto a *Soledar* (actualmente en proceso de captura), es parte de las mega-fortificaciones de *Artymovsk.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158859
> 
> ...



En el hilo hemos indicado muchas veces que probablemente hasta diciembre,o incluso más allá, no se libere el Donbas.
Básicamente porque Rusia se siente cómoda con el momento actual de artillería intensiva durante semanas + infantería que limpia + hecatombe económica en europa consecuencia de los lentos acontecimientos. Pocas bajas y la vida sigue en Rusia, que a alguno se le olvida que en Rusia no tenemos guerra 

Para Rusia, la prioridad son los referendums del sur, Jersón y Zaporiya. Una vez se consume su anexión a Rusia en Octubre, y el envío de la soldadesca a esas áreas de facto rusas, entonces y sólo entonces, Rusia acelerará para acabar con los ucras en el Donbas. Y luego veremos qué pasa. Solo Putin lo sabe.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El 8,7 % de la población de Centroamérica padece hambre, según la FAO



Que no comen mejor, que te lo he puesto antes....


----------



## crocodile (17 Ago 2022)

Desmantelan en Crimea una célula terrorista que recibía órdenes desde Ucrania


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Según los reportes Avdeevka está siendo atacada ya por tres frentes N.E. y S.




Como se ve en el mapa, Avdeevka está en una pequeña bolsa que justamente *la rodea por el Norte, Este y Sur.* Pero no es hueso sencillo de tomar (salvo que los ucranianos opten por una retirada estratégica para no perder hombres y material). Es parte del sistema de fortificaciones que fueron montando durante estos ocho años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Anoten esos nombres porque allí es donde se define la batalla por el Donbass. Mientras no los escuchen como tomados, Ucrania sigue resistiendo.
> 
> Esta es la línea *Artymovsk - Slavyansk - Kramatorsk*
> 
> ...



Kramatorsk va a costar


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los homeless de San Francisco estan emigrando en masa a Cuba para comer chuleton de Kobe y caviar todos los dias.



Si los acogieran bien que irian muchos, y entre otas cosas por no pasar frio. Dietas hipocalóricas aumentan la esperanza de vida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

*La turbina para Nord Stream todavía está en Alemania*


17 de agosto de 2022, 11:23


La turbina de Siemens Energy para el gasoducto Nord Stream está lista para operar, pero aún está en Alemania, informó DPA el 17 de agosto, citando a un representante de la compañía.



Se observa que la turbina está sellada. Si se acuerdan todas las cuestiones, se supone que se transportará por carretera.

El miércoles temprano, el servicio de prensa de Siemens Energy también confirmó a Izvestia que la turbina estaba lista para operar y podría ser transportada de inmediato . Se sabe que la unidad está ubicada en la ciudad alemana de Mülheim an der Ruh


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Por que hay haitianos en Cuba entonces?



porque hablais de temas que no van con este hilo?


----------



## waukegan (17 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y en este foro también, algunos. Que le están dando a Rusia p'al pelo. Acciones como esos sabotajes demuestran que está pasando más bien lo contrario. No hay ninguna contraofensiva de los ucranianos, sino eso y pepinazos a donde está la mayor central nuclear de Europa. Eso no es dar la vuelta a ninguna tortilla, es "juego subterráneo" fruto de estar cabreado.
> 
> Pero bueno, también nos dicen que el Motomami es una obra maestra y tal... La prensa ya no puede ser tomada en serio.



Propaganda aparte, desde el punto de vista militar, la situación está muy estancada debido al agotamiento y desgaste tanto de unos como de otros. Los avances son pequeños y se producen a un alto coste. Ante esta realidad, los bandos se concentran en la guerra económica y en la guerra por desmoralizar al rival. Este tipo de acciones buscan precisamente impactar en la moral del enemigo, pero es que los rusos hacen exactamente lo mismo. El otro día veía una noticia rusa en la que, a causa de las sanciones, presentaba a los niños alemanes en una situación solo un poco mejor que los chavales de las favelas brasileñas que aparecen en Ciudad de Dios.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Ago 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Por que hay haitianos en Cuba entonces?



Ignoro absolutamente las Leyes de inmigracion cubanas.. No sé si hay haitianos siquiera. ¿Visita usted Cuba cada mes?


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En el hilo hemos indicado muchas veces que probablemente hasta diciembre,o incluso más allá, no se libere el Donbas.
> Básicamente porque Rusia se siente cómoda con el momento actual de artillería intensiva durante semanas + infantería que limpia + hecatombe económica en europa consecuencia de los lentos acontecimientos. Pocas bajas y la vida sigue en Rusia, que a alguno se le olvida que en Rusia no tenemos guerra
> 
> Para Rusia, la prioridad son los referendums del sur, Jersón y Zaporiya. Una vez se consume su anexión a Rusia en Octubre, y el envío de la soldadesca a esas áreas de facto rusas, entonces y sólo entonces, Rusia acelerará para acabar con los ucras en el Donbas. Y luego veremos qué pasa. Solo Putin lo sabe.



Esa es la doctrina no ya moderna, es la doctrina de conquista, fijación del territorio y tiro porque me toca que siempe ha tenido Rusia desde que Ivan IV empezo a absorber regiones en Siberia occidental y en la zona del Caspio. El ejercito conquista un cacho hasta un enclave facil de defender (rio, cordillera), se asimila a la población y se establece la opríchnina y las estructuras administrativas. Cuando la cosa esta madura, se pasa al siguiente trozo de territorio. Digamos que Rusia puede estar en guerra asi de forma indefinida hasta que se les acaba el territorio. No ofrece grandes batallas, se basa en dominio de lineas con golpes de mano aqui y allá, esperando el desgaste del rival.

Es muy erroneo estimar la doctrina rusa por las batallas de Georgia y Chechenia, que no dejan de ser poco menos que rebeliones y trabajo de contrainsurgencia. Incluso es erroneo juzgarles por la estrategia usada en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde aplicaban una politica de frentes blindados masivos y economia de guerra que no aplica ahora.

Con ucrania han pasado en modo conquista a la fuerza porque (cagada del SVR) los rusos en ucrania estan aplastados tras años de represión ucraniana y no les ha funcionado la estrategia de hombrecitos verdes que usaron en Crimea, por lo que tuvieron que rehacer completamente la estrategia y los objetivos y pasar a modo conquista.

Hay guerra para muchos años en Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, algunas fotos pueden ser desagradables para los CM del otanfato…




__





КРИТИЧЕСКОЕ ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ВСУ на фронте уже никто не скрывает. Последние новости с Украины на этот час - 17 августа (13 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## rudeboy (17 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Como se ve en el mapa, Avdeevka está en una pequeña bolsa que justamente *la rodea por el Norte, Este y Sur.* Pero no es hueso sencillo de tomar (salvo que los ucranianos opten por una retirada estratégica para no perder hombres y material). Es parte del sistema de fortificaciones que fueron montando durante estos ocho años.



Ayer los rusos tomaron Pesky ,en las próximas semanas veremos si es un punto débil de la línea y les lleva a rodear Advinka por el este ,ya que dudo que tan siquiera intenten el ataque frontal por lo fortificada que está.
Pero el este es bastante llano , y Vodyane la tienen a un tiro de piedra, mi apuesta es que intentarán rodearla pero muy lentamente, puede que nada se mueva por aquí en un mes y luego muy poco a poco, parece que el foco está ahora mismo en Soledar - Bakhmut y puede que no tengan ni suficientes fuerzas de asalto para presionar en varios puntos a la vez


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

*Kyiv notó la acumulación de fuerzas de la fuerza aérea en las fronteras de Ucrania*
Hoy, 11:38


Las autoridades ucranianas están preocupadas por la acumulación de Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cerca de la frontera de los dos estados. Así, según Yuri Ignat, portavoz del Comando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se desplegaron alrededor de 430 aviones de combate y 360 helicópteros en la frontera ruso-ucraniana. Ignat habló sobre el hecho de que los equipos de aviación llegan a las áreas fronterizas desde las regiones del interior de Rusia. 

unto a esto, Kyiv nota una mayor intensidad de bombardeo de posiciones ucranianas por parte de unidades rusas. Como señaló anteriormente el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan a las tropas ucranianas entre 700 y 800 veces al día, liberando de 40 a 60 mil unidades de municiones.

Además, Zaluzhny menciona la ubicación de los sistemas de misiles en Bielorrusia en el aeródromo de Zyabrovka, ubicado muy cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (17 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esa es la doctrina no ya moderna, es la doctrina de conquista, fijación del territorio y tiro porque me toca que siempe ha tenido Rusia desde que Ivan IV empezo a absorber regiones en Siberia occidental y en la zona del Caspio. El ejercito conquista un cacho hasta un enclave facil de defender (rio, cordillera), se asimila a la población y se establece la opríchnina y las estructuras administrativas. Cuando la cosa esta madura, se pasa al siguiente trozo de territorio. Digamos que Rusia puede estar en guerra asi de forma indefinida hasta que se les acaba el territorio. No ofrece grandes batallas, se basa en dominio de lineas con golpes de mano aqui y allá, esperando el desgaste del rival.
> 
> Es muy erroneo estimar la doctrina rusa por las batallas de Georgia y Chechenia, que no dejan de ser poco menos que rebeliones y trabajo de contrainsurgencia. Incluso es erroneo juzgarles por la estrategia usada en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, donde aplicaban una politica de frentes blindados masivos y economia de guerra que no aplica ahora.
> 
> ...



Al final han optado por eso, la vieja doctrina rusa de expandirse. Poco a poco, sin prisa pero sin pausa. Algo que se las da muy bien.

Han tenido que cambiar de planes debido a lo que comentas. Después de años y años de nacionalismo ucraniano agresivo, buena parte de la población está acojonada y desmoralizada; como si se tratase de un barrio dominado por un determinado clan que hace y deshace (su voluntad es la ley), y con las fuerzas de orden mirando para otro lado o incluso conchabadas con ellos. Sigue habiendo miedo por parte de esas gentes, incluso alguno se pone de parte de los ultras por no querer líos, para que vean que no son traidores o quintacolumnistas, temen a las posibles represalias si sale mal. Precisamente como en esos barrios marginales; los periodistas quieren hacer preguntas, y muchos vecinos se niegan a contestar, dicen que no quieren saber nada, etc.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

Empiezan las paradas de empresas:



La fundición de aluminio de Slovalco en Eslovaquia ha anunciado el cese de la producción debido a los altos precios de la electricidad, cuyo coste se ha vuelto antieconómico para la empresa. Así lo informó el 17 de agosto el diario Pravda .



“Lamentamos que la tradición de más de 70 años de producción de aluminio en Žiar nad Hronom (una ciudad en Eslovaquia. - Ed.) haya llegado a su fin debido a la inacción del gobierno”, cita el diario al director general de la planta, Milán. Veselego.

Señaló que la planta es un proveedor clave no solo para las empresas eslovacas, sino también para las europeas. Después de detener la producción, Europa se verá obligada a importar aluminio de países como China o Rusia, dijo el director general de la compañía.


“La decisión afectará hasta a 300 empleados directos de planta y más de 1.000 empleados externos en la cadena de subcontratación, pues la paralización de la producción también reducirá la necesidad de comprar servicios a proveedores de la región. Por el momento, nos estamos concentrando en un cierre seguro de la producción”, agregó Vesely, y señaló que la planta está preparando varias medidas de apoyo para los empleados afectados por el cierre.

Las instalaciones productivas de Slovalco brindan una producción anual de 175 mil toneladas de aluminio.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Propaganda aparte, desde el punto de vista militar, la situación está muy estancada debido al agotamiento y desgaste tanto de unos como de otros. Los avances son pequeños y se producen a un alto coste. Ante esta realidad, los bandos se concentran en la guerra económica y en la guerra por desmoralizar al rival. Este tipo de acciones buscan precisamente impactar en la moral del enemigo, pero es que los rusos hacen exactamente lo mismo. El otro día veía una noticia rusa en la que, a causa de las sanciones, presentaba a los niños alemanes en una situación solo un poco mejor que los chavales de las favelas brasileñas que aparecen en Ciudad de Dios.



Yo vi uno en el que decían que en Alemania no había gasolina en ningún sitio....
La propaganda es uno de los ejes de una guerra, no hay guerra que se gane sin la misma, por muchos soldados muertos y demás, se trata no de ganar, sino de "convencer"
Hacer análisis de en plan "Cheerleader" de un bando me parece una estupidez, porque, generalmente, poco tiene con las ideas de nadie (cuerdo) lo que está pasando
Desde la distancia, a no ser que seas un experto, analizar las batallas y las posiciones no tiene mucho sentido, si lo tiene analizar la política, pero desde un punto de vista crítico, claro


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Ago 2022)

Tus amigos me golpean en Ucrania y mis amigos te golpean en Siria.


----------



## arriondas (17 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Tus amigos me golpean en Ucrania y mis amigos te golpean en Siria.



Rusia responde, pero no como los anglos esperan, sino donde ellos quieran y cuando ellos quieran. Lógico, por otro lado.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (17 Ago 2022)

En Crimea la gente huye, tal y como cuentan los otanistas. Los rusos temen por sus vidas.

Eso sí, parece que huirán por la tarde, que ahora en la playa se está de puta madre


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.
> 
> Te vas a cagar encima.
> 
> ...



El capitalismo también ha matado de hambre a millones de seres humanos, somos números. para los estadistas somos números.

En breve lo vamos a comprobar nosotros mismos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

Gas, largo , pero interesante.



MUNDO

17 de agosto de 2022, 10:00
*No hay dinero y no lo habrá: Moldavia quiere recibir gas de Rusia gratis*
Chisinau va a agravar aún más las relaciones con Moscú, arriesgándose a quedarse sin recursos energéticos para el invierno.



La crisis del gas en Moldavia está cobrando impulso. Moldovagaz declaró que no podrían pagar a Gazprom en agosto y pidió un retraso. La empresa rusa aún no ha respondido a esta solicitud. No es la primera vez que las partes se enfrentan a una situación así, y en Rusia dejan claro que no van a suministrar recursos energéticos de forma gratuita. Mientras tanto, en la autonomía de Gagauz, están llamando a la presidenta Maia Sandu a ir a Moscú para negociar. Sin embargo, en Chisinau, por el contrario, van a agravar aún más la situación. Detalles - en el material "Izvestia".



*Se cortó el gas, pero no hay suficiente dinero.*
“Debido a la cobertura tarifaria incompleta de todos los costos asociados con la compra, el suministro, el transporte y la distribución de gas natural, la brecha de efectivo de Moldovagaz JSC ascenderá a 285,4 millones de lei (alrededor de $ 15 millones) en agosto. El cambio de tarifa en agosto no mejora la situación con el cumplimiento de las obligaciones de pago, dado que los primeros recibos a los nuevos precios regulados de gas natural llegarán recién en septiembre de 2022”, explicó el presidente del directorio en su Telegram canaliza la incapacidad de pagar Gazprom PJSC JSC "Moldovagaz" Vadim Cheban.

Según él, los fondos solo alcanzarán para cubrir el costo de comprar gas en julio. “No vamos a poder pagar el anticipo de agosto. Esto es claro. Contactamos al proveedor con una solicitud de aplazamiento de pagos, pero no recibimos respuesta” , dijo.







Foto: Getty Images/Andreea Campeanu
El otoño pasado, Gazprom y Moldovagaz firmaron un contrato de suministro de gas de cinco años. Las partes acordaron que antes del día 20 de cada mes, Moldovagaz debe pagar el gas del mes anterior y hacer un pago anticipado para el siguiente. Sin embargo, ya a principios de 2022, debido a un fuerte aumento de los precios, Moldovagaz retrasó varias veces los pagos a Gazprom y recibió advertencias de este. Como resultado, se requirió la intervención del gobierno moldavo y la introducción del estado de emergencia en la república. Al mismo tiempo, Gazprom expresó temores de que se repita la situación de impago.



En agosto, Moldovagaz fue recibido por la Comisión Nacional para Situaciones de Emergencia del país, concediéndole hasta el 30 de septiembre un aplazamiento en los pagos por el derecho de importación de gas natural. Y también permitió que "Moldovagaz" aumentara las tarifas internas del combustible azul. Sin embargo, Cheban se quejó de que la tarifa propuesta por la Comisión Nacional aún no cubre los costos y conducirá a un mayor aumento de las deudas.

Además, cuando se subieron las tarifas para la población, los ciudadanos del país dejaron de pagar. Como resultado, el 1 de agosto se cortó el gas para los deudores, pero todavía no hay suficiente dinero.

*"¡Deja de ordeñarnos!"*
Mientras tanto, Gagauzia anunció que en la segunda mitad del mes, los habitantes de la autonomía organizarían protestas masivas en Chisinau bajo el lema "¡Dejen de ordeñarnos!" - en la propia autonomía, ya están en pleno apogeo.

En particular, exigen que la presidenta Maia Sandu y la primera ministra Natalia Gavrilitsa vayan a Moscú e inicien negociaciones sobre el gas, así como sobre la prohibición del Rosselkhoznadzor sobre la importación de frutas y verduras a Rusia desde varias regiones moldavas, incluso desde Gagauzia.






Foto: Getty Images/EyeEm/Diana Savina
Según el activista público Yury Novak, desde hace más de un mes la población ha estado llamando la atención de las autoridades centrales sobre el hecho de que "los precios de los bienes, servicios y portadores de energía han crecido en la región sin límite".


“De hecho, Moldavia ya se ha formado como el segundo estado rumano”
Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Pridnestrovie Vitaly Ignatiev - sobre la situación en la región y las relaciones de la república con Chisinau
“Durante seis meses, la población de Moldavia se ha empobrecido aún más. No fuimos escuchados. Los habitantes de la autonomía están cansados del silencio y vendrán a Chisinau para realizar protestas allí ”, explicó.

Novak agregó que los residentes de otras regiones del país también planean unirse a Gagauz.

*Listo para sacrificar la democracia por un estómago lleno*
Mientras tanto, el primer vicepresidente del Comité de Energía de la Duma Estatal, Valery Seleznev (LDPR), señaló que las esperanzas de Moldavia de asistencia y compras de gas de la UE no se hicieron realidad. “Finalmente, Chisinau comienza a comprender que es hora de pagar a Gazprom las deudas acumuladas por el suministro de gas al país. Gazprom presenta para el pago unos $700 millones, se ha acumulado una cantidad muy importante ”, escribió el político en su canal de Telegram. Según él, el hecho de que las autoridades de la república retrasaron a Moldovagaz es una buena medida, pero no es suficiente para resolver el problema del suministro confiable del país en el próximo invierno.

Seleznev cree que "si Gazprom persiste esta vez, será una excelente lección para los líderes moldavos que se posicionan como verdaderos europeos".

Foto: Global Look Press/Keystone Press Agency/Geraint Nicholas


A su vez, el expresidente de Moldavia, Igor Dodon, acusó a las autoridades de la república de agravar deliberadamente las relaciones con Gazprom. “En lugar de mantener negociaciones constructivas con los socios rusos, Sandu prohibió la participación de las delegaciones moldavas en el trabajo de la CEI y la UEEA (estas plataformas podrían convertirse en buenas plataformas para negociaciones exitosas), aprovechando la decisión de emergencia del Parlamento, congeló la transferencia de los pagos actuales de gas a Gazprom., lo que aumenta la deuda actual y puede convertirse en la base para rescindir el contrato existente ”, escribió en su canal de Telegram.

Más temprano, la presidenta del país, Maia Sandu, se quejó de que debido a la crisis, el país enfrentaba una fuerte suba de precios. En particular, el costo del gas para los ciudadanos del país se ha multiplicado por seis. “Quizás ningún otro país ha sufrido tanto como Moldavia por el aumento de los precios y la incertidumbre sobre el suministro de energía”, dijo el jefe de Estado. Agregó que los residentes están "listos para sacrificar la democracia en aras de la seguridad y el estómago lleno".

*Juega la carta de Transnistria*
Mientras tanto, las autoridades moldavas intentan jugar la carta de Transnistria en las negociaciones con Moscú. El viceprimer ministro Andrei Spinu dijo: “Si Gazprom detiene el suministro de gas, entonces Pridnestrovie también se quedará sin gas”, enfatizó el político. También agregó que Chisinau nunca aceptaría enviar suministros directos a Tiraspol.

Foto: Getty Images/Andreea Campeanu
Moldavia intentó comprar gas a Rumanía, pero fracasó: Bucarest carece de gas propio y, además, tiene que comprar gas ruso a la Unión Europea.

Para complicar la situación, Chisinau se niega a reconocer las deudas de Transnistria por el gas ruso. Ahora alcanzan alrededor de $ 7 mil millones.Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades moldavas prohíben que la república no reconocida pague directamente a Gazprom. Chisinau insiste en transferir dinero a Moldavia para que las autoridades del país paguen ellas mismas las deudas de la región.

*La situación habitual para Moldavia*


- La solicitud de Chisinau a Gazprom de aplazar el pago del gas en agosto debido a la imposibilidad de realizar un pago por adelantado es una situación estándar para Moldavia: Rusia solía hacerles concesiones, incluso debido a Transnistria, pero no se sabe si las otorgará. ellos un aplazamiento ahora, Stanislav Mitrakhovich, un destacado experto del Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética , dijo a Izvestia.

El politólogo agregó que Chisinau podría pedir dinero, por ejemplo, a Bruselas o Washington, y si “aman a Moldavia tanto como dicen los líderes moldavos”, que ayuden a este país. También es posible que la parte rusa conceda un retraso a Moldavia con la condición de que Chisinau deje en paz a Transnistria, sugiere el especialista.

Según un investigador principal del IMEMO. COMER. Primakov RAS Dmitry Ofitserov-Belsky, la situación puede desarrollarse de diferentes maneras.

- El problema de los moldavos es que simplemente no tienen dinero. El costo del gas ya es alto, y lo será aún más, tal es la fórmula del mercado. Aunque el precio del gas en los países de Europa Occidental es más alto que el de los moldavos, pero para Chisinau esto es mucho, no puede pagar tanto. Spinu está buscando varias opciones para rechazar el gas ruso, al menos parcialmente, por ejemplo, recientemente propuso plantar sauces, explicó el experto.

Foto: Global look Press/dpa/Sina Schuldt
El politólogo señaló que los Gagauz ya se están rebelando, pero también está el tema de Transnistria.



- Si los moldavos privan a los pridnestrovianos de gas, ellos mismos se quedarán sin electricidad. En el territorio de la región se encuentra el GRES de Moldavia, que funciona con gas y proporciona alrededor del 80% del consumo del país. Hay un proceso de unificación de las redes eléctricas de Moldavia y Rumanía, pero llevará mucho tiempo. Es decir, la crisis del gas puede provocar una escalada en el sector energético. Posiblemente Ucrania suministrará electricidad a Moldavia. En cuanto a Gazprom, es posible que la empresa llegue a un acuerdo con Moldavia, pero claramente no hará ningún descuento, dijo Officers-Belsky en una entrevista con Izvestia.

El jefe de la oficina de análisis del proyecto SONAR-2050, Ivan Lizan, cree que Gazprom tiene el mismo enfoque para Moldavia que para los países de la UE.

- Dinero por la mañana - gasolina por la tarde, dinero por la tarde - gasolina por la noche. Sin dinero, sin gasolina. Moldavia es un comprador muy pequeño para Gazprom. Todo el país con Transnistria representa alrededor de 3 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas, o alrededor del 1,5% de todas las ventas de gas de Gazprom. Dudo mucho que a Moldavia se le dé gas sin dinero. Las élites moldavas están de ese humor: decir que no tienen dinero y que Gazprom está obligada a hacer concesiones, y nadie especifica por qué. Las propias élites moldavas están ocupadas resolviendo las cosas entre ellas, el especialista está seguro.






Foto: Getty Images/Andreea Campeanu
El experto, en conversación con Izvestia, señaló que si esta historia hubiera ocurrido hace tres años, la situación se habría desarrollado de otra manera.

- Sería muy difícil para Chisinau, pero ahora, junto con Rumania, han construido una barrera de gas y ahora la orilla derecha del Dniéster puede recibir gas de Rumania. Bucarest puede satisfacer las necesidades de gas de Moldavia, mientras bombea gas ruso de la Unión Europea. Rumania cree que los mismos rumanos viven en Moldavia y el idioma es el rumano allí. Están dispuestos a pagar por los moldavos, para ellos se trata de una cuestión de imagen y política, cree Lizan.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Esto tiene que ser lo más patético que verás hoy. 

Los rusos están rogando a las embajadas de EEUU y el Reino Unido que dejen de enviar armas a Ucrania que matan y lesionan a los soldados rusos. 

¿Quizás los soldados rusos no deberían estar en Ucrania?


----------



## Republicano (17 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Ayer los rusos tomaron Pesky ,en las próximas semanas veremos si es un punto débil de la línea y les lleva a rodear Advinka por el este ,ya que dudo que tan siquiera intenten el ataque frontal por lo fortificada que está.
> Pero el este es bastante llano , y Vodyane la tienen a un tiro de piedra, mi apuesta es que intentarán rodearla pero muy lentamente, puede que nada se mueve por aquí en un mes y luego muy poco a poco, parece que el foco está ahora mismo en Soledar - Bakhmut y puede que no tengan ni suficientes fuerzas se asalto para presionar en varios puntos a la vez



Es curioso que nos llevan varios días machacando con la inminente contraofensiva que va a dar la vuelta a la tortilla y que jerson va a caer en días, los rusos pillan un punto importante como peski y resulta que como ha habido unos ataques de sabotaje en Crimea, todo el otanato spameando el foro con esos ataques olvidando las cosas importantes de esta guerra, la caída de peski y la ausencia de contraofensiva.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.
> 
> Te vas a cagar encima.
> 
> ...



ijnore, ya te respondio el otro forero, ademas anadiendo, la otan y sus lacayos exportando mierda y robando, de esos no hablas. Al carajo


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Lo de Crimea ya empieza a ser muy humillante para Rusia, falta que caigan a la vez Kherson y Crimea cual Saigon y Kabul, con huidas de los rusos en helicopteros incluidas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> 3)La riqueza no es "suma cero", nadie tiene riqueza porque otro no la tiene, eso es una absoluta gilipollez como un piano.



Men-ti-ra. Para que haya unos pocos ricos, tiene que haber miles de pobres.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

La desnazificación y la desmilitarización de la disolvente Ucrania irá poco a poco,
pero no piensen en que el ejercito de Kiev se derrumbará a corto plazo. La OTAN,
tal y como ha ocurrido en el medio oriente,va llenando los huecos con "voluntarios"
y "asesores" . Esta 'operación' caliente durará hasta que en Occidente queden secos.
Lo que podría suceder entre 2024 y probablemente 2025. Trágico pero factible.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Es curioso que nos llevan varios días machacando con la inminente contraofensiva que va a dar la vuelta a la tortilla y que jerson va a caer en días, los rusos pillan un punto importante como peski y resulta que como ha habido unos ataques de sabotaje en Crimea, todo el otanato spameando el foro con esos ataques olvidando las cosas importantes de esta guerra, la caída de peski y la ausencia de contraofensiva.



Este es el aspecto que tienen muchísimos edificios en Peski tal y como aparece en Google Maps. Los ucranianos reventando aeropuertos y depósitos de municiones en Crimea mientras los rusos conquistan pueblos en la que la mitad de los edificios no tiene techo.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Crimea ya empieza a ser muy humillante para Rusia, falta que caigan a la vez Kherson y Crimea cual Saigon y Kabul, con huidas de los rusos en helicopteros incluidas.



Espera sentao pingüi


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este es el aspecto que tienen muchísimos edificios en Peski tal y como aparece en Google Maps. Los ucranianos reventando aeropuertos y depósitos de municiones en Crimea mientras los rusos conquistan pueblos en la que la mitad de los edificios no tiene techo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158987
> 
> ...



pues pa ser edificios sin techo bien de muertos que les cuesta a los ukros, ni pensar quiero si llegan tener techos con placas solares


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Planes rusos para invadir Ucrania y capturar Kiev revelados por la inteligencia estadounidense, – Washington Post.

Se informa que:

- Se suponía que Kyiv sería atacada desde Chernihiv y Chernobyl (se suponía que el clima invernal contribuiría al avance de los tanques);

- en 3-4 días, se suponía que las fuerzas especiales rusas encontrarían y eliminarían a Zelenskyi, matándolo si era necesario, e instalarían un gobierno títere;

- en unas pocas semanas, otro grupo de tropas tomaría el sur y la orilla izquierda del Dnipro, y luego avanzaría hacia el oeste.


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> pues pa ser edificios sin techo bien de muertos que les cuesta a los ukros, ni pensar quiero si llegan tener techos con placas solares



Supongo que ningún ruso habrá muerto tomando esa "ciudad". Solo han muerto ucranianos defendiéndola.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

El mayor propagandista de Wagner y propietario del canal Wagner Gray Zone Telegram murió en el ataque de Popasna a la base de Wagner.


----------



## Bishop (17 Ago 2022)

Un argumento de calidad, sí señor...

Enhorabuena, sólo te faltaba afianzar lo de la baba, el resto ya lo dejaste claro hace tiempo. Lo "tonto" que eres y a lo que te dedicas.

Se acabó... nevera (y boca abajo seguirás, por payaso), tú y el memo de patatas bravas. No servís ni como mascotas.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

Artículo interesante en RIA Novosti:
"Occidente intentará sembrar el caos en diferentes regiones del mundo, según el SVR".
El SVR es el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior o Servicio de Inteligencia Extranjera de Rusia
y el artículo habla de algunas de las declaraciones de su representante, el coronel general
Matveev, en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Moscú:

* Occidente, liderado por Estados Unidos, tratando de mantener su poder esquivo, planea fortalecer su dictadura global, *
_*se volverá más agresivo y temerario y tratará de sembrar el caos en diferentes países y regiones, todo el planeta está en 
la zona de tal riesgo, esto es extremadamente peligroso, dijo el representante del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de la
Federación Rusa, el Coronel General Vladimir Matveev...


Spoiler: Continuar



"Occidente se está debilitando, dando tumbos, pero todavía parece muy poderoso. Según nuestra información, la Casa 
Blanca espera seriamente revivir e incluso reforzar la dictadura liberal global", dijo Matveyev el martes en la Conferencia
de Moscú sobre Seguridad Internacional en el marco del foro Ejército-2022.

Al mismo tiempo, la tendencia a la formación de la multipolaridad por parte de los estrategas estadounidenses 
es ignorada o interpretada como un signo de la anarquía que se avecina, añadió.

"Un enfoque tan dogmático es ridículo, por un lado, y extremadamente peligroso, por otro. En ello radica el principal 
reto para la paz y la estabilidad en diversas partes del mundo. Al perder poder, Occidente, liderado por Estados Unidos,
se volverá más agresivo y temerario", subrayó Matveyev. "Para ganar tiempo para consolidar y reagrupar sus propias 
fuerzas, Washington y sus satélites tratarán de caotizar otros países y regiones, para convertir cualquier conflicto 
potencial, latente o de larga duración en "puntos calientes", explicó el representante. Svr.

Según Matveev, "en este sentido, en la zona de mayor riesgo, sin exagerar, se encuentra todo el planeta: desde 
los Balcanes y el espacio postsoviético hasta el Mar de China Meridional, el subcontinente indio y América Latina, 
por no hablar de Oriente Medio".


*[_


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

El teniente coronel Ruslan Mukhametkhanov dio un "paso de buena voluntad" - oficialmente desnazificado y desmilitarizado.


----------



## España1 (17 Ago 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Ha caido ya Jarkov?



25 veces lo menos


----------



## rudeboy (17 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Es curioso que nos llevan varios días machacando con la inminente contraofensiva que va a dar la vuelta a la tortilla y que jerson va a caer en días, los rusos pillan un punto importante como peski y resulta que como ha habido unos ataques de sabotaje en Crimea, todo el otanato spameando el foro con esos ataques olvidando las cosas importantes de esta guerra, la caída de peski y la ausencia de contraofensiva.



Es que si se confirma que el ataque a la base lo ha hecho un comando, es para darles las dos orejas ,el rabo y sacarles por la puerta grande no me jodais, que 4 o 5 tios hayan volado por los aires 10 aviones la mitad su35 y uno o varios polvorines es para hacer una película. 
Pesky tiene su importancia, pero no deja de ser parte de la batalla por Advinka, así que hay que esperar a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos, para ver si realmente ha tenido importancia su captura o por el contrario solo ha sido una victoria pirrica.
Respecto a la ofensiva sobre Kherson ya fue aplazada sine die hace semanas, ni siquiera sabemos si alguna vez fue real o simplemente parte de la desinformación típica de cualquier guerra. Aquí nos pensamos que lo sabemos todo ,pero solo disponemos de unas pocas piezas del puzle que es una gran guerra como esta


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## faraico (17 Ago 2022)

Han secuestrado al @clapham5


----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Me llamas tonto tú? ¿TU? Tiene cojones la cosa...
> 
> Ya vemos el supercontraataque de los chads ucros... aaaah, nooooo, que no se ha producido.



No hay apuro. Ahora toca bajada de pantalones ruski.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

Liberen a los generales de la NATO, hijos de puta.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (17 Ago 2022)

Antes de que empezará la guerra era evidente que era una muy mala noticia, por un lado la gente que sufriría, por otro lo que podría suponer al resto y por lo que podría escalar el conflicto.

Ahora queda claro que todo ello vamos a tenerlo en grado superior. Quienes fomentan este conflicto no son conscientes de lo que puede suponer y es evidente que aplaudir a las 8 se ha convertido en el deporte nacional...luego no sale todo bien, y dejan a la gente atrás...pero al principio nos ponen en la fiesta.


De momento inflación, deuda, recortes...igual acaban obligando a envenenarse...como con el covid.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

HOY.....


----------



## Trajanillo (17 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Empiezan las paradas de empresas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero nadie se da cuenta de que todo está planificado para empobrecer a Europa y los gestores de ese empobrecimiento son los dirigentes de los países de la UE, si esos a los que les han votado en sus países o nos vamos moviendo o estamos jodidos.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (17 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No hay apuro. Ahora toca bajada de pantalones ruski.



Tenéis más cara que espalda...


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

*Rusia admite que la explosión del depósito de municiones en Crimea ha sido un sabotaje*



El ejército ruso ha informado este martes que una de sus* bases militares *en la península de Crimea ha sufrido un incendio que ha provocado posteriormente una* explosión en un depósito de municiones. *"Después del incendio, se produjo una *detonación de municiones*", han indicado en un comunicado. Pero horas después del ataque, Defensa ha admitido por primera vez que la explosión del depósito provisional de municiones del ejército ruso ha sido un *sabotaje*. "En la mañana del 16 de agosto a consecuencia de un sabotaje fue destruido un *almacén militar* en la localidad de Dzhankoe", la capital del distrito homónimo, ha recogido la agencia rusa _TASS._


----------



## Erwin (17 Ago 2022)

Este canal hace buenos resúmenes. Disculpad si se ha posteado:


----------



## Octubrista (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Artículo interesante en RIA Novosti:
> "Occidente intentará sembrar el caos en diferentes regiones del mundo, según el SVR".
> El SVR es el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior o Servicio de Inteligencia Extranjera de Rusia
> y el artículo habla de algunas de las declaraciones de su representante, el coronel general
> ...



No tengo duda de que a España le tocará bailar con Marruecos, y con Ceuta, Melilla, y las aguas de las Canarias (por los posibles yacimientos de gas) en disputa.


----------



## Egam (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. *Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando".* En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



La realidad es más tozuda que las opiniones, y la tuya me importa poco.
Hay gente que está pagada para generar opinión y tendencia. Esos son los que tengo en el ignore.


----------



## John Nash (17 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No tengo duda de que a España le tocará bailar con Marruecos, y con Ceuta, Melilla, y las aguas de las Canarias (por los posibles yacimientos de gas) en disputa.



USA, sólo USA.


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Ago 2022)

Putin tenía que haber prestado más atención en el colegio.


----------



## VittorioValencia (17 Ago 2022)

Gracias al post de Le thruan, pego esta info que me ha dejado sin entender lo de las sanciones.

España dispara la quema de gas ruso para generar energía y las importaciones baten un nuevo récord

Parece que nos las pasamos .... de largo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Ago 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Gracias al post de Le thruan, pego esta info que me ha dejado sin entender lo de las sanciones.
> 
> España dispara la quema de gas ruso para generar energía y las importaciones baten un nuevo récord
> 
> Parece que nos las pasamos .... de largo.



Los datos y el relato no son congruentes, hay mucho gato encerrado desde 2020…


----------



## Erwin (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (17 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA, sólo USA.



No reconoció EEUU la soberanía de Marruecos sobre el Sáhara, por accidente; está claro que la intención es el control absoluto de los fosfatos, y los hidrocarburos sobre las aguas que corresponden al Sáhara, y las disputas con Canarias.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Supongo que ningún ruso habrá muerto tomando esa "ciudad". Solo han muerto ucranianos defendiéndola.



supongo que por cada ucraniano muerto habrán muerto 200 rusos...como mínimo


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No tengo duda de que a España le tocará bailar con Marruecos, y con Ceuta, Melilla, y las aguas de las Canarias (por los posibles yacimientos de gas) en disputa.



pero tamos tranquilos porque los amigos del pingüino gilipollenko y demás troupe nos ayudarán,.,,,no?


----------



## John Nash (17 Ago 2022)

El frenazo económico y el fin de las moratorias auguran un otoño de morosidad e impagos en empresas y hogares


A las puertas de un frenazo económico en otoño, los fantasmas de la crisis financiera de 2008 vuelven a aparecer. En aquel momento, el crecimiento de los impagos de familias y...




www.elmundo.es






*El frenazo económico y el fin de las moratorias auguran un otoño de morosidad e impagos en empresas y hogares*

*La deuda empresarial creció un 42% en el primer trimestre del año*. El fin de las ayudas hace prever también un aumento de los concursos de acreedores en los próximos meses


----------



## Honkler (17 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> O sea que cuba sobrevive gracias a la caridad mundial (y yo que pensaba que el embargo de décadas les estaba puteando...)
> 
> No vas a cambiar tu opinión (me pareces del perfil de los que buscan las noticias que casan con sus ideas, en vez de ajustar las ideas a la realidad) pero para que no contamines con tu ignorancia a otras personas descuidadas, sirvan un par de ejemplos.
> 
> ...



A ver, es lo que veo a diario, ya que mi mujer es cubana . Y reitero, si no recibes dinero de fuera, estas JODIDO. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ago 2022)

Confirmado que China e India harán ejercicios militares conjuntos con Rusia: Vostok 2022.

Los norteamericanos han provocado un cambio de polaridad brutal, en el mundo.
Ya lo están pagando. Pero lo van a pagar más caro aún.

Sobre Vostok, se trata de unas maniobras militares del copón, en el Este del país.
Un campo de batalla virtual, de 7 millones de kilómetros cuadrados (Europa tiene 5 millones...).

A ver si van a entrenar para llegar hasta Lisboa...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Ago 2022)

VittorioValencia dijo:


> Gracias al post de Le thruan, pego esta info que me ha dejado sin entender lo de las sanciones.
> 
> España dispara la quema de gas ruso para generar energía y las importaciones baten un nuevo récord
> 
> Parece que nos las pasamos .... de largo.



Y pagando en rublos, que ya no lo dicen en ningún lado


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Dejando a un lado la amenaza de una liberación de radiación en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y el subsiguiente y probable uso de armas nucleares tácticas, tratemos de entender lo que el mando de las AFU está tratando de conseguir en este momento.

Una evaluación del despliegue actual de las brigadas de las AFU muestra que no todas las formaciones más o menos preparadas para el combate están desplegadas en el este del país. Tampoco los hay en el interior, salvo las nuevas brigadas que se están formando bajo los instructores occidentales.
También está claro que el Estado Mayor ucraniano no considera aconsejable una ofensiva sobre Kherson, en gran parte debido a que el mando ruso ha trasladado suficientes reservas a la dirección Nikolaev-Krivorozhskoe. Los ataques de HIMARS, en principio, como dijo el Ministro de Defensa, crearon problemas en la primera etapa, pero no se volvieron críticos, lograron adaptarse.

Por un lado, la estrategia de guerra de sabotaje y bombardeo de instalaciones críticas en el borde de la "línea roja" crea la ilusión de que las AFU contrarrestarán con éxito la ofensiva aliada en el arco del Donbass.
Por otro lado, cualquier plan de fuego tiene como objetivo preparar las condiciones para una ofensiva contra las posiciones enemigas o desbaratar planes similares del adversario.

Así pues, el Estado Mayor de las AFU o bien espera un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa contra Zaporizhia en un futuro próximo, o bien está preparando él mismo un plan de este tipo para abrirse paso hasta la central nuclear de Zaporizhia.
En base a esto, en algún lugar profundo de la región de Dnipropetrovsk ya deberían estar concentradas dos o tres brigadas de las AFU, listas para operaciones activas.
"La ventana de oportunidad es pequeña: mientras el flujo de ayuda militar de Occidente no se haya agotado y el suministro de municiones sea más o menos regular, el desenlace debería producirse en el próximo mes. Después, sólo es posible la defensa de los sordos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Otros dos nuevos coroneles ucranianos liquidados en los últimos días por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

1. Coronel Igor Oleksyuk
2. Coronel Pyotr Melnik.

El primero era el jefe del centro de mando del grupo militar del Este. Sobre la cuestión de si las estructuras de mando de las AFU están funcionando. Lo hacen.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Se ha informado de que el presidente ruso ha destituido al almirante Igor Osipov de su cargo de comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro, y que el vicealmirante Viktor Sokolovserá nombrado comandante

‼⚓*El vicealmirante Viktor Sokolov ha sido nombrado nuevo comandante de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro,*

"Hubo una orden del Comandante en Jefe sobre su nombramiento. Se presentó a los miembros del consejo militar. No hubo ningún acto público y probablemente no lo habrá debido al nivel de alerta terrorista amarillo introducido en la ciudad", dijo una fuente de la Marina a RIAN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

*Roman Starovoit, gobernador de la región de Kursk, declaró que los habitantes de Kursk están dispuestos a recuperar el monumento al tanque T-34 desmantelado por las autoridades nazis en Estonia*

"Al igual que millones de rusos, al igual que todos mis compatriotas de la región de Kursk, recibí ayer con indignación la noticia de que un monumento a nuestros tanquistas-liberadores soviéticos, el legendario tanque T-34, fue desmantelado con una prisa cobarde en la Narva estonia. Estamos dispuestos a llevar el legendario "treinta y cuatro" para que ocupe un lugar verdaderamente digno y muy honorable en el territorio del monumento conmemorativo que se está creando en el Frente Norte de las Ardenas de Kursk. Estamos dispuestos a ofrecer a nuestros "socios estonios" leña, ropa de abrigo o cualquier otro bien y producto fabricado en Kursk que la joven "democracia" necesite como compensación en vísperas del invierno", dijo el gobernador.

"Al igual que millones de rusos, al igual que todos mis compatriotas de la región de Kursk, recibí ayer con indignación la noticia de que un monumento a nuestros tanquistas-liberadores soviéticos, el legendario tanque T-34, fue desmantelado con una prisa cobarde en la Narva estonia. Estamos dispuestos a llevar el legendario "treinta y cuatro" para que ocupe un lugar verdaderamente digno y muy honorable en el territorio del monumento conmemorativo que se está creando en el Frente Norte de las Ardenas de Kursk. Estamos dispuestos a ofrecer a nuestros "socios estonios" leña, ropa de abrigo o cualquier otro bien y producto fabricado en Kursk que la joven "democracia" necesite como compensación en vísperas del invierno", dijo el gobernador.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

La ley que merece Ucrania: los comandantes de las AFU ya pueden certificar los testamentos de los soldados

Los combatientes ucranianos están siendo aniquilados en tal número que la cuestión de las voluntades ha cobrado gran actualidad.

Ahora no hace falta un notario: bastará con que un comandante de unidad certifique el testamento y entregue el documento al Ministerio de Justicia a través del Estado Mayor de las AFU, del Ministerio de Defensa o de cualquier otro organismo policial.

Los pisos de los soldados comenzarán ahora a ir en masa en beneficio de los comandantes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## HDR (17 Ago 2022)

En las últimas semanas ha habido una buena limpieza de escorias antiTrump en el Partido Republicano.

La última en caer, la muy ínclita por sus numerosos pecados, e hija del puto demonio, Liz Cheney.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

*Volodymyr Zelenskyy quiere destituir a Valeriy Zaluzhnyy como comandante en jefe de las tropas ucranianas - El sitio web de noticias y análisis ucraniano Telegram.*

"El jefe del ejército ucraniano, el general de división Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, puede ser sustituido de su alto cargo. Es probable que al actual comandante en jefe se le ofrezca el puesto de ministro de Defensa. También hay ya un candidato para su puesto", escribió el sitio web citando fuentes. Según los medios de comunicación, el actual comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania, Oleksandr Syrskyy, podría ocupar el lugar de Zaluzhnyy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Republicano (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este es el aspecto que tienen muchísimos edificios en Peski tal y como aparece en Google Maps. Los ucranianos reventando aeropuertos y depósitos de municiones en Crimea mientras los rusos conquistan pueblos en la que la mitad de los edificios no tiene techo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158987
> 
> ...



Es que lo importante de peski no era que tuviera población, sino que era un punto fortificado de los ucranianos desde los que lanzaban los ataques a donesk.

Con esto se comienza una dura contienda como fue la conquista de mariupol. Y ya Rusia se ha quedado con la primera pieza. Si Rusia rompe la línea de defensa, Ucrania habría perdido para siempre el este.


----------



## HDR (17 Ago 2022)

Volverá.







Y, aunque ya no podrá prevenir ni arreglar nada, su venganza será terrible.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

*Alemania se verá obligada a recurrir a un " estreno vergonzoso" del Nord Stream 2 - Lukas Kovanda, economista jefe del Trinity Bank*

El experto financiero predijo en una entrevista con el periódico checo Lidovky que la puesta en marcha del gasoducto podría producirse ya en otoño o invierno. Kovanda también reconoció el "fracaso fatal" de la política energética alemana. En su opinión, la situación del aumento de los precios de la electricidad se ha visto agravada por el cambio a las fuentes ecológicas, que al final ha conducido inevitablemente a la dependencia de Alemania del gas ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confirmado que China e India harán ejercicios militares conjuntos con Rusia: Vostok 2022.
> 
> Los norteamericanos han provocado un cambio de polaridad brutal, en el mundo.
> Ya lo están pagando. Pero lo van a pagar más caro aún.
> ...



ayer salia la noticia de que apple era la unica empresa extranjera en la india que estaba intentando luchar contra el sistema de castas
y yo me puse a pensar lo logico
¿que estas tramando, anglomason?
se ve que las maniobras de la india no han gustado mucho y el anglomasonazo ya esta empezando a meter la pezuña

¿pregunta para el futuro, donde fabricaran los iphone cuando eventualmente los echen de la india? ¿podria ser elda una opcion?


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

Aprendieron del error. No volverían a poner un presidente en pleno uso de sus facultades como JFK cuando quisieran montar un cisco.

El pelele es el ideal para sus fines. De entre todos lo aspirantes en las primarias demócratas tenían a Biden, a quien sacaron en la recta final.

Mas claro que nunca que los que manejan los hilos nunca salen al escenario.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

New American Nuclear Doctrine Targets Russia And China Simultaneously


As America is trying to shift the blame to Russia and China, it ignores that it was the US aggression...




southfront.org





La nueva doctrina nuclear estadounidense apunta a Rusia y China simultáneamente


(Trad. Google)
16/08/2022

_Escrito por *Drago Bosnic* , analista geopolítico y militar independiente_


*Durante casi 80 años, la doctrina de la destrucción mutua asegurada (MAD) ha mantenido la paz global relativa, evitando que las superpotencias entren en una confrontación frontal. Uno de los factores estabilizadores fue el hecho de que solo había dos superpotencias: la Unión Soviética y los Estados Unidos. Esto hizo que la negociación de acuerdos de control de armas fuera mucho más fácil de lo que sería hoy en día. La razón es que en los últimos 30 años, la arquitectura geopolítica global ha cambiado drásticamente. La caída de la URSS desmanteló casi por completo el antiguo Bloque del Este. Esto condujo al surgimiento de nuevas superpotencias, lo que resultó en un nivel diferente de rivalidad geopolítica, la parte más importante de la cual es el dominio estratégico.*

Al mismo tiempo, los intereses geopolíticos de los actores globales se mantuvieron prácticamente sin cambios. Rusia, aunque más pequeña y menos poderosa que la URSS, siguió siendo una superpotencia militar ya que todavía tenía miles de ojivas termonucleares, aunque sus fuerzas convencionales sufrieron una degradación severa. Esto cambió en la década de 2000, cuando Rusia comenzó a recuperar su fuerza. Al mismo tiempo, China se hizo exponencialmente más fuerte, dando al gigante asiático un reconocimiento virtualmente universal del estatus de superpotencia. Una notable excepción a esto fue (y hasta cierto punto, todavía lo es) su arsenal termonuclear.

Durante décadas, China ha mantenido un enfoque minimalista de su seguridad estratégica. Esta doctrina se reduce a la idea de mantener una fuerza mínima requerida para infligir un daño inaceptable a un oponente, independientemente de cuánto más poderoso sea dicho rival. Estaba en marcado contraste con la postura nuclear orientada a la ofensiva de los EE. UU. y la URSS, los cuales construyeron enormes arsenales destinados a superarse mutuamente. China comenzó a cambiar esto, a medida que su vertiginosa fortaleza económica comenzó a traducirse en poder geopolítico y militar. Y de hecho, en los últimos 2-3 años, China ha construido cientos de nuevos silos de misiles, lo que indica que se está moviendo hacia un estado de superpotencia total que ayudaría a mejorar su seguridad estratégica más allá de la región de Asia y el Pacífico.

Estados Unidos sigue de cerca este proceso, ya que los responsables de la toma de decisiones en Washington y los planificadores estratégicos del Pentágono se enfrentan ahora a la perspectiva de pesadilla de tener que enfrentarse no a uno, sino a dos adversarios cercanos. La talasocracia beligerante ahora está "escribiendo furiosamente una nueva teoría de la disuasión nuclear para hacer frente a la nueva amenaza", dijo el comandante supremo del arsenal nuclear de Estados Unidos. Los altos mandos del Comando Estratégico de EE. UU. han estado contemplando estrategias para enfrentar esta nueva realidad y las formas de "cómo han cambiado las amenazas de Moscú y Beijing este año", dijo el almirante jefe de la Armada de STRATCOM, Chas Richard. Admiral dijo que "entregó la primera evaluación de un comandante del mundo real sobre lo que se necesitaría para evitar una guerra nuclear" después de que Rusia lanzó su contraofensiva contra la agresión de la OTAN en Europa.

Richard afirma que "China ha complicado aún más la amenaza", y el almirante hizo una solicitud inusual a los expertos reunidos en el Simposio de Defensa Espacial y de Misiles en Huntsville, Alabama, el pasado jueves 11 de agosto:

"Tenemos que dar cuenta de las [amenazas] tripartitas", dijo Richard. “Eso no tiene precedentes en la historia de esta nación. Nunca nos hemos enfrentado a dos oponentes similares con capacidad nuclear al mismo tiempo, a quienes hay que disuadir de manera diferente. La necesidad de una nueva teoría de la disuasión surge cuando "la experiencia institucional para evitar la guerra nuclear se ha atrofiado. Incluso nuestra experiencia en disuasión operativa no es lo que era al final de la Guerra Fría. Así que tenemos que revitalizar este esfuerzo intelectual. Y podemos comenzar reescribiendo la teoría de la disuasión, les diré que lo estamos haciendo furiosamente en STRATCOM”, agregó.

Según Defensa Uno, STRATCOM "tomó medidas para evolucionar más allá de la teoría tradicional de disuasión nuclear de MAD (destrucción mutua asegurada), que postula que cualquier uso de armas nucleares daría como resultado el uso de represalias y la aniquilación total de todas las partes", que, como anteriormente mencionado, ha estado previniendo la guerra nuclear durante casi ocho décadas. La idea de ir más allá de MAD es bastante controvertida, por decir lo menos. Aunque es un concepto bastante rudimentario en su esencia, se ha demostrado que funciona, evitando una confrontación termonuclear global, incluso durante la crisis de los misiles cubanos, que posiblemente sea lo más cerca que tenemos de una guerra mundial.

"Rusia y la República Popular China tienen la capacidad de unilateralmente, cuando lo decidan, pueden escalar a cualquier nivel de violencia en cualquier dominio. Lo pueden hacer a nivel mundial y lo pueden hacer con cualquier instrumento de poder nacional. Simplemente no estamos acostumbrados a lidiar con competencias y confrontaciones como esa", concluyó Richard.

Mientras el almirante intentaba echar la culpa a Rusia y China, ignoró el simple hecho de que se trataba de la pura beligerancia y agresión de Estados Unidos contra el mundo lo que causó la proliferación de armas termonucleares, ya que los países decidieron que no querían ser retenidos. a punta de pistola por el Occidente político. Ahora, EE. UU. se enfrenta no solo a viejos rivales como Rusia, sino también a China, que está respondiendo a numerosas provocaciones de EE. UU., incluso en Taiwán. Como resultado, cualquier nueva negociación de control de armas estratégicas pondrá a EE. UU. en una posición muy difícil, ya que ni Rusia ni China confían en que el Occidente político cumpla con su parte del trato. Por lo tanto, EE. UU. tendrá que intensificar una nueva carrera armamentista (aquella en la que ya se está quedando atrás) o llegar a un acuerdo que aún resultará en la necesidad de dividir sus fuerzas estratégicas (limitadas por un tratado) en partes iguales contra Rusia y China, mientras que los dos gigantes (Eur)asiáticos solo tienen a los EE. UU. para enfocarse.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 17, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 95th Airborne Assault Brigade near Slavyansk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 46th Airmobile Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 17 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 95ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Slavyansk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU cerca de Belaya Krynytsya;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 28ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU cerca de Nikolaev;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Lozovoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Belogorka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Gulyai Polye;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 drones ucranianos cerca de Korobochkino en la región de Kharkov, Pervomayiskoye, Yasinuvataya en la RPD y la ciudad de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 1 misil balístico Tochka-U y 8 cohetes de Uragan MRLS cerca de Donetsk, Nikolskoye y Stakhanov en la DPR.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Una delegación de alto rango de la DNR ha llegado hoy a la TPP de Uglegorsk:

▪ Ministro de Energía y Carbón Andrey Gennadyevich Chertkov;
▪ Jefe de la administración de Debaltseve, Igor Vladimirovich Zajarevich;
▪ Director General Interino de Energía de Donbass Yevhen Vladimirovich Zheleznyak.

Evaluaron el estado de las instalaciones liberadas. Las previsiones son excelentes: el funcionamiento del TPP podría restablecerse en el verano de 2023.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Nuevas imágenes del resultado de un potente ataque con misiles contra objetivos enemigos en Zatoka, región de Odessa, esta noche: imágenes de UAV









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Men-ti-ra. Para que haya unos pocos ricos, tiene que haber miles de pobres.



no les llames ricos, Paddy, llámales *podridos de dinero. *Y eso solo se consigue robando, estafando y comerciando con las vidas de gente inocente. Es decir, asesinando.


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Han secuestrado al @clapham5



No sé si lo que afirmas es cierto. Espero y deseo que no.

En cualquier caso, ya le advertí hace semanas...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2022)

Ucraina detendrá producción en 10 fábricas azúcar por alto precio del gas


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Los artilleros de la Brigada 100 de la República Popular de Donetsk hicieron retroceder y destruyeron una división entera de combatientes ucranianos

En los alrededores de Nevelske, el potente y preciso fuego de artillería de la Brigada 100 de la República Popular de Donetsk obligó a los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a abandonar sus posiciones. En cuanto los nazis salieron de sus trincheras y comenzaron a huir, fueron aplastados por el certero fuego de mortero.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

Ya están tardando...

*Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"*


Resto noticia en:
Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir" | El Periódico de España (epe.es)


----------



## hornblower (17 Ago 2022)

Según un informe, Estados Unidos conocía los planes de Putin para la invasión de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar
*Según un informe, Estados Unidos conocía los planes de Putin para la invasión de Ucrania*
Desde octubre lo sabían, mayor delito tiene USA entonces que no hicieron caso al último llamamiento ruso para que respetaran sus líneas rojas (ampliación de la OTAN a Ucrania)


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

NATO’s 2030 Strategic Concept Threatens To Destabilise The World


Atlantic Alliance will continue targeting Russia and China until at least 2030. Written by Ahmed Adel, Cairo-based geopolitics and political...




southfront.org











El concepto estratégico 2030 de la OTAN amenaza con desestabilizar el mundo


(Trad. DeepL)
17/08/2022

por _*Ahmed Adel*, Cairo-based geopolitics and political economy researcher_ 


El nuevo Concepto Estratégico 2030 de la OTAN indica un cambio preocupante en la orientación estratégica de la Alianza. Como resultado, las provocaciones hacia Moscú, así como hacia Pekín, están aumentando, especialmente después de que el primero fuera calificado por la OTAN como "la amenaza más significativa y directa para la seguridad de los Aliados y para la paz y la estabilidad en el área euroatlántica". En este contexto, la Alianza Atlántica instó a los Estados miembros a destinar más recursos a fines militares, así como a aumentar las fuerzas de reacción rápida en su frente de Europa del Este, pasando de 40.000 efectivos a la friolera de 300.000. Esto se suma a las escaladas en el Mar del Sur de China.

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, explicó que, a diferencia del anterior documento del mismo título, adoptado en Lisboa en 2010, ya no existen directrices de cooperación con Moscú, ni siquiera en el ámbito del control de armas, la lucha contra el terrorismo o el narcotráfico. Las relaciones con Rusia se deterioran continuamente a medida que Occidente instiga menos cooperación y más conflicto.

El comportamiento de los principales miembros de la OTAN -Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, así como Alemania y Francia- en Ucrania, pero también en el Cáucaso y Asia Central, significa que Rusia es la amenaza más directa para la hegemonía occidental, a pesar del enorme ascenso económico de China. Por lo tanto, el posicionamiento en las fronteras orientales de la OTAN no tiene nada de épico, ya que es un epílogo lógico de un proceso que lleva en marcha desde al menos 2014. Sin embargo, se puede argumentar que este proceso comenzó con la guerra de Siria en 2011, o tal vez incluso desde 2008 con la guerra ruso-georgiana instigada por la OTAN.

El cambio de orientación estratégica, proyectado a medio plazo, también afecta a las relaciones de China con Occidente y Rusia. El estrechamiento de las relaciones entre China y Rusia es contrario a los intereses de la Alianza porque, según la OTAN, "China pretende socavar el actual orden mundial mediante el control de la logística global y de su economía", de ahí que la OTAN refuerce sus relaciones con sus socios de Asia-Pacífico.

Es también por esta razón que Estados Unidos alentó el desmantelamiento del acuerdo de inversión entre la UE y China, apoya abiertamente a los manifestantes en Hong Kong y repite las afirmaciones de un genocidio perpetrado por China contra los uigures, intensifica las tensiones en el Mar de China Meridional y ayudó a desmantelar el formato 17 + 1, que en la práctica ya no puede funcionar. Esto se suma a la reciente visita de Nancy Pelosi a Taipei y al establecimiento de la alianza AUKUS.

En general, con la nueva orientación estratégica de la OTAN, podría decirse que China se dirige hacia una situación similar a la de Rusia en 2014. Para los estrategas de la OTAN, la respuesta de China a la visita de Pelosi, manifestada con ejercicios militares y navales en el Mar de China Meridional, es excesiva. Son de esta opinión porque China expuso la facilidad con la que Taiwán podría quedar aislado del mundo exterior, con Estados Unidos sólo pudiendo observar.

La OTAN está actuando de forma muy explícita y dirigida contra China. Tal vez ese paso haya sido inducido o acelerado por la negativa de Pekín a alinearse con las sanciones antirrusas de Occidente y la condena de la desmilitarización de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, proceder con tales provocaciones y escaladas es también muy arriesgado para la OTAN. Una guerra instigada por la OTAN contra China, al igual que la Alianza no dejó a Rusia otra opción que desmilitarizar Ucrania para garantizar su propia seguridad nacional, remodelaría el mundo mucho más rápido y de forma fundamental que lo que ya ha ocurrido debido a la guerra en Europa del Este. El intento de aislar a Rusia no sólo fracasó, sino que de hecho aceleró el cambio del sistema geopolítico y económico mundial, alejándolo de la hegemonía occidental.

Dado que China es la mayor potencia industrial del mundo actual, así como un mercado masivo de bienes de consumo y un inversor y acreedor clave en numerosas regiones, sin una China estable no hay estabilidad mundial. Si la Alianza no fue capaz de lograr su objetivo en Ucrania, una región en la que varios miembros de la OTAN tienen también frontera directa con Rusia, hay pocas perspectivas de que pueda conseguir algún logro importante en el frente asiático.

Si la Alianza no es capaz de hacer frente a una confrontación directa con Rusia en Europa, se plantea la cuestión de cómo podrá hacer frente a una confrontación directa en dos frentes contra una posible coalición ruso-china. El compromiso estratégico antichino y antirruso de la OTAN, enmarcado al menos hasta 2030, es una provocación peligrosa, y no sólo para los países destinatarios. Las provocaciones de Occidente son un peligro para todo el mundo, ya que puede afectar dramáticamente a la estabilidad global y a la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos de a pie, de ahí que el Concepto Estratégico OTAN 2030 sea alarmante.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Los voluntarios del grupo "*O*tvazhny" continúan su entrenamiento de combate

Los nuevos reclutas de la agrupación ya están listos para ir a la batalla para liberar Seversk y Soledar, con un espíritu de lucha y sólo victorias por delante.
#exclusivo desde el frente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Argentium (17 Ago 2022)

*Los bancos europeos reanudan la negociación de bonos rusos mientras los clientes estadounidenses se retiran – Financial Times*
15:51 || 17/08/2022


----------



## delhierro (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este es el aspecto que tienen muchísimos edificios en Peski tal y como aparece en Google Maps. Los ucranianos reventando aeropuertos y depósitos de municiones en Crimea mientras los rusos conquistan pueblos en la que la mitad de los edificios no tiene techo.



Cuando acabe la musica, los Rusos seguiran en Crimea, y podran reconstruir las dos republicas que tendran al 100%. De hecho en Mariupol la reconstrucción va a buen ritmo.


----------



## Peineto (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los artilleros de la Brigada 100 de la República Popular de Donetsk hicieron retroceder y destruyeron una división entera de combatientes ucranianos
> 
> En los alrededores de Nevelske, el potente y preciso fuego de artillería de la Brigada 100 de la República Popular de Donetsk obligó a los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a abandonar sus posiciones. En cuanto los nazis salieron de sus trincheras y comenzaron a huir, fueron aplastados por el certero fuego de mortero.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que han abierto una buena brecha en las defensas ukras. Se puede comprobar en el mapa actuallizado hace unos minutos.

Mapa actualizado.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Dos artificieros ucranianos detenidos en Energodar, región de Zaporizhzhya, ambos trabajando en la central nuclear - Ministerio del Interior regional









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

*Bayer seguirá suministrando medicinas y semillas a Rusia por motivos éticos.*

Bayer seguirá suministrando medicinas y semillas a Rusia, lo que consideró su "obligación moral", aunque condenó la "agresión" rusa en Ucrania, anunció este martes el grupo químico y farmacéutico alemán. "Privar a la población civil de productos esenciales para la atención médica y la agricultura únicamente multiplicará el saldo en vidas humanas de la guerra", señala el comunicado de la compañía. Bayer mencionó fármacos para tratar a niños y mujeres embarazadas, pero también el cáncer y los problema cardiovasculares. "Compartimos la visión de la ONU de que el acceso global a los alimentos ucranianos y a los alimentos y fertilizantes rusos es vital para aliviar la presión sobre el sistema alimentario global", adujo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> New American Nuclear Doctrine Targets Russia And China Simultaneously
> 
> 
> As America is trying to shift the blame to Russia and China, it ignores that it was the US aggression...
> ...



Los gusanos están pidiendo a gritos que les caigan cientos de nukes en su territorio, como ataque preventivo.


----------



## ROBOTECH (17 Ago 2022)

En EEUU la economía va de lujo, solo hay que ver la deuda:








Se espera que este año la deuda aumente tanto como todo el PIB de España. Y el año siguiente parecido, y al otro parecido, y al otro parecido...

Durante los 4 años de Trump la deuda ha aumentado en 7,85 trillones (americanos) de dólares. La economía de España es de 1,4 trillones americanos.
Durante los 4 años de Biden se espera que la deuda aumente en otros 4,3 trillones más.
Y así hasta que reviente el sistema.








The Budget and Economic Outlook: 2022 to 2032


At a Glance The Congressional Budget Office regularly publishes reports presenting its baseline projections of what the federal budget and the economy would look like in the current year and over the next 10 years if current laws governing taxes and spending generally remained unchanged. This...




www.cbo.gov













U.S. debt burden to rise to 185% of GDP in 2052, CBO projects


The U.S. federal debt burden will reach 185% of economic output in 2052, the Congressional Budget Office projected on Wednesday, an improvement over last year's long-term estimate but a projection marked by exponentially higher interest costs and weak population growth.




www.reuters.com



















History of the United States public debt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Todo antes que reducir el gasto en guerras. Así es el liberalismo americano, el país en el que los puentes se caen por falta de dinero para su mantenimiento...


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

Para los que creian que Draghi que no le hemos elegido por las urnas, ha hecho un buen acuerdo con el gas de argelia la realidad es todo lo contrario....Y con el gas no se arregla el pitosfio que nos ha montado el jolagranputa este y con que la culpa es de putin. Están destrozando literalmente la economia. Ni peak oil ni leches ni cambio climático están arrasando la economia en Europa.


Me cago en el pajaro azul, pongo otro


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

La RPD abre un servicio de ferry a Rusia

▪ El primer transbordador Lavrentiy ha llegado desde la localidad rusa de Yeisk al puerto marítimo de Mariupol, informa DAN.
▪ La longitud de la ruta es de unos 80 km y el tiempo de viaje es de unas 7 horas.
▪ El transbordador puede acoger a más de 130 pasajeros y diversas cargas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Ago 2022)

The Guardian en vivo.


*Al menos 12 rusos muertos en un ataque a la base de Nova Kakhovka, dice Ucrania – en vivo.

Las imágenes en Telegram mostraron numerosos camiones quemados, edificios derrumbados y escombros*.

*Al menos 12 rusos muertos en ataque a base, dice Ucrania*
Al menos 12 rusos han muerto en un ataque a una base en la ciudad ocupada de *Nova Kakhovka* , según el ejército ucraniano.

Las imágenes publicadas en Telegram por el *Servicio de Guardia Fronteriza del Estado* mostraron numerosos camiones quemados, edificios derrumbados y escombros.

“La base de los ocupantes fue destruida en Nova Kakhovka”, decía la publicación. “Al menos 12 Rashists [partidarios del militarismo ruso] fueron liquidados”.


----------



## Malevich (17 Ago 2022)

Todo está bajo control y con las dosis de soma administradas.
Parece que la inflación frena y sobre todo en Estados Unidos (en la UE seguirá relativamente alta por un tiempo)....
Tienen perfectamente marcados los tiempos, el palo y la zanahoria y la rana a fuego lento. 
Circulen.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Según un informe, Estados Unidos conocía los planes de Putin para la invasión de Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar
> *Según un informe, Estados Unidos conocía los planes de Putin para la invasión de Ucrania*
> Desde octubre lo sabían, mayor delito tiene USA entonces que no hicieron caso al último llamamiento ruso para que respetaran sus líneas rojas (ampliación de la OTAN a Ucrania)



Pero qué lineas rojas, Florencio? 
Las líneas rojas son la soberania de los países...no dice eso "puting"?


----------



## dabuti (17 Ago 2022)

El día que se acabe este conflicto y salgan a la luz y se recopilen todas las mentiras y " chorradas " OTÁNicas que se han publicado, se podrá montar una biblioteca más grande que la de Alejandría .


----------



## ROBOTECH (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> DEUDA USANA




Por cierto, me cito y añado lo siguiente:

Toda la mega red de tren de alta velocidad chino de 40.000kms (llegarán a 70.000) cuesta menos del déficit estructural americano que tienen cada año. Con el déficit que han acumulado desde el 1 de enero hasta ahora en agosto, con ese dinero que EEUU gasta en comprar tanques y pagar gastos extraños mientras se caen sus puentes, China te construye una red de alta velocidad que es el doble de la que hay en todo el resto del planeta junto.
Con el dinero que están gastando los americanos en Ucrania los chinos te construyen un tren bala desde Vancouver (Canadá) hasta Tijuana (México). Mientras tanto los americanos llevan enterrados 20.000 millones de dólares intentando construir un tren en California que nunca arranca, y no han conseguido terminar ni la tercera parte.



















Y el tren de alta velocidad que tienen es este esperpento de arriba, siendo China lo de abajo:














Los otánicos tienen mucha fé en el esperpento americano. Esto no son los 90, las ciudades americanas están absolutamente degradadas, desde Baltimore hasta San Francisco, con sus casas de 2 millones de dólares y sus calles llenas de mendigos y jeringuillas...


Ahora Rusia va a proveer de armamento barato a todos los enemigos de EEUU, empezando por Siria. Enemigos que los americanos se crean ellos solos, porque si respetaran los principios y los valores de su Constitución serían aislacionistas. Pero los oligarcas americanos meten el hocico en todo el planeta. Pues bien, en todo el planeta se van a encontrar oposición como encontraron en Afganistán o Vietnam, bien armada y pertrechada por rusos,. 
Y así acabará el imperio americano, en guerras sin fin por medio mundo, a las que nos quieren arrastrar como buenos vasallos otanicos, dirigidos por nuestros medios comprados, controlados desde la embajada americana en la calle Serrano, que es una fortaleza inexpugnable de altos muros, custodiada por hombres con ametralladoras...


----------



## hornblower (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué lineas rojas, Florencio?
> Las líneas rojas son la soberania de los países...no dice eso "puting"?



Díselo a Cuba y EEUU


----------



## Expected (17 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ayer salia la noticia de que apple era la unica empresa extranjera en la india que estaba intentando luchar contra el sistema de castas
> y yo me puse a pensar lo logico
> ¿que estas tramando, anglomason?
> se ve que las maniobras de la india no han gustado mucho y el anglomasonazo ya esta empezando a meter la pezuña
> ...



Me imagino a @eLPERRO ensamblando el iPhone 15 y con sus cupones de racionamiento...


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El día que se acabe este conflicto y salgan a la luz y se recopilen todas las mentiras y " chorradas " OTÁNicas que se han publicado, se podrá montar una biblioteca más grande que la de Alejandría .



Yo preferiria montar un gran gulag y encerrar a todos los jolagranputa que apoyaron a la otan desde la primera victima de la misma hasta la última (ukrania) y que cumplan perpetua hasta que se mueran. No sé si eres consciente del destrozo que están causandonos con las putas sanciones. No quiero saber que pasara a partir de septiembre cuando venga el frio y tengamos las economias k.o es que son para matarlos me cago en todos los putos sionazis fuera y dentro del foro.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Díselo a Cuba y EEUU



Imbecil que tiene bloqueado acceso a su perfil, otanico oculto, al ijnore. Cuba son los padres anormal


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> En EEUU la economía va de lujo, solo hay que ver la deuda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si te tomas fentanilo los puentes se ven de goma y de colores. Un win win de manual.


----------



## Expected (17 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Eso es como el "que te que te que te" de las madres...hasta que te llevas un zapatillazo....Y si es con un zueco de madera duele más....


----------



## Teuro (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



Absolutamente cierto. Es aplicar la maldición de las "redes sociales", que al final te aislas en una zona de confort y luego te sorprende que el "universo" es muy distinto a esa zona donde te has enclaustrado.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania amenaza con desmantelar un puente que une la Rusia continental con Crimea.*
Ucrania amenazó el miércoles con desmantelar el *puente de Kerch*, construido con grandes gastos por Moscú para conectar a Rusia con la península de *Crimea *anexada, donde se produjeron varias explosiones en bases militares rusas. "Este puente es una estructura ilegal y Ucrania no ha dado permiso para su construcción. Daña la ecología de la península y, por lo tanto, debe ser desmantelado. No importa cómo: voluntariamente o no", escribió en Telegram el asesor de la presidencia ucraniana *Mikhailo Podoliak.*

El puente de Kerch, que fue inaugurado por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en mayo de 2018, representó un colosal y costoso proyecto de dos años para construir los 19 kilómetros que unen la Rusia continental con Crimea y abrir la península cuatro años después de su anexión por Moscú. Esta amenaza velada de Podoliak se produce después de una serie de explosiones en Crimea, que Rusia está utilizando como base logística de retaguardia, informa Afp.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Ago 2022)

para los que creen en Trump, no es mas que la misma mierda


----------



## Teuro (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, eso es de cobardes, si no eres capaz de confrontar tus ideas con alguien que piensa diametralmente opuesto a ti, es que no tienes razón y lo de pensar, pues como que no te va



Yo ignoré a los que insultan directamente sin otra argumentación que el propio insulto, también ignoré a los que hacían palmas al insultador, deben ser las mismas marionetas que se reían de las gracietas del acosador en el colegio cuando este hacía bulling sobre alguien. En fin, supongo que a los que tengo ignorados son literalmente estiércol.


----------



## Teuro (17 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La turbina para Nord Stream todavía está en Alemania*
> 
> 
> 17 de agosto de 2022, 11:23
> ...



Creo que en el sur de Europa sobreestimamos a los alemanes.


----------



## Nico (17 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las autoridades ucranianas están preocupadas por la acumulación de Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cerca de la frontera de los dos estados. Así, según Yuri Ignat, portavoz del Comando de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, *se desplegaron alrededor de 430 aviones de combate y 360 helicópteros en la frontera ruso-ucraniana.* Ignat habló sobre el hecho de que los equipos de aviación llegan a las áreas fronterizas desde las regiones del interior de Rusia.
> 
> unto a esto, Kyiv nota una mayor intensidad de bombardeo de posiciones ucranianas por parte de unidades rusas. Como señaló anteriormente el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, *las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan a las tropas ucranianas entre 700 y 800 veces al día, liberando de 40 a 60 mil unidades de municiones.*




Seguramente falso y pura propaganda rusa.  

He leído en el hilo de los compañeros "pro-Otan" que los rusos *se quedaron sin municiones en Abril, sin aviones en Mayo* y lo poco que tenían *se lo acaban de volar en el ataque de Crimea.*

A lo sumo estarán usando piedras y algún tirachinas... y están a punto de ser arrasados.

Y ni hablemos de los los Himars, no están dejando muñeco con cabeza.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué lineas rojas, Florencio?
> Las líneas rojas son la soberania de los países...no dice eso "puting"?



Seguro que eres de los que aprueban que EE.UU. no permita que otro país que no sea el suyo instale una base militar en el hemisferio americano.


----------



## dabuti (17 Ago 2022)

De 2.500 USD los 1.000 metros cúbicos ahora a 4.000 USD este invierno...





Gazprom advierte que los precios del gas en Europa podrían subir otro 60% - World Energy Trade


La empresa estatal rusa de gas Gazprom dijo el martes que los precios del gas en Europa podrían aumentar un 60%, hasta superar los 4.000 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos este invierno, mientras las exportaciones y la producción de la propia empresa siguen cayendo en medio de las sanciones...




www.worldenergytrade.com


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Larsil (17 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ser minoría et, en ¿poco tiempo?


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Crimea ya empieza a ser muy humillante para Rusia, falta que caigan a la vez Kherson y Crimea cual Saigon y Kabul, con huidas de los rusos en helicopteros incluidas.



¿Jerson no estaba a punto de caer hace dos semanas? ¿Lo de Saigón fue humillante para Rusia? ¿Y lo de Kabul? Así salió la URSS de Afganistán


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Me flipa mucho que gente que usa la palabra nazi para todo y tengan delante al estado ruso que es lo que mas se cerca en Europa a la Alemania Nazi desde la segunda guerra mundial y de repente se vuelven equidistantes. 

Su odio a Usa y OTAN está por encima de cualquier razonamiento


----------



## dabuti (17 Ago 2022)

Si tienes una frutería, te pones chulo y decides dejar de comprar a ese proveedor, que sepas que la culpa no es tuya, es del proveedor. 









El Gobierno pronostica un invierno difícil porque Putin chantajeará con la energía y niega retrasos en la entrega de armas a Kiev


La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, se ha mostrado convencida de que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, “utilizará cortes de energía como...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## workforfood (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Díselo a Cuba y EEUU



Si, díselo al gobierno cubano, que mantiene en la esclavitud a un pueblo,


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Seguro que eres de los que aprueban que EE.UU. no permita que otro país que no sea el suyo instale una base militar en el hemisferio americano.



No, lo que entiendo es que Ucrania tiene el derecho de aliarse con quien le de la gana, de eso se trata de la soberanía, no de otra cosa

Qué es lo que no se entiende?


----------



## McNulty (17 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya están tardando...
> 
> *Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"*
> 
> ...



Muy lol esta noticia. Para reflexionar.

Gente que viene de la guerra y recibiendo ayudas, y se quiere pirar del infierno laboral español nada más verlo.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que en el sur de Europa sobreestimamos a los alemanes.



Más bien ignoramos que Alemania está en modo guerra. La lógica de sus acciones es la lógica de la guerra, cuyos sacrificios y renuncias no se entienden desde la lógica de la paz.

También nos están pidiendo a nosotros, sus provincias del sur, que aceptemos esa lógica y dejemos de derrochar su gas, por ejemplo, entre otros recursos.

España apuesta por acelerar el gasoducto que pide Alemania

Y además por el pirineo catalán, quien quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## hornblower (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, díselo al gobierno cubano, que mantiene en la esclavitud a un pueblo,



Ah, la soberanía se aplica cuando te conviene, y si EEUU lleva desde antes de Bahía de Cochinos interviniendo militarmente y económicamente asfixiando a la población, ésos son bloqueos sanos, yaaaaaaaa


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que entiendo es que Ucrania tiene el derecho de aliarse con quien le de la gana, de eso se trata de la soberanía, no de otra cosa
> 
> Qué es lo que no se entiende?



O sea, que sí, que EEUU puede imponer en América sus condiciones y que nadie instale una base pero Rusia tiene que aguantar que le maten a los rusos en Ucrania y que EE.UU. instale bases cuyos misiles alcanzarían Moscú en tres minutos.


----------



## Atalaya (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> A ver, es lo que veo a diario, ya que mi mujer es cubana . Y reitero, si no recibes dinero de fuera, estas JODIDO. Es lo que hay.



Según tu teoría son millones de cubanos los viven de la ayuda de sus familiares y amigos del exterior, o sea que la mayoría, los que no tienen esos familiares y amigos se mueren de hambre, pero los índices de salud y esperanza de vida dicen otra cosa, conozco muy bien Cuba y a los cubanos y un porcentaje importante de ellos son muy pedigüeños, bueno si estás casado con una cubana, ya lo sabrás de sobra, y te puedo afirmar que hambre no pasan otra cosa son productos no esenciales que pueden escasear, una vez en La Habana vinieron dos niños descalzos a pedirnos dinero para unos zapatos, el grupo se conmovió y les iban a dar, y los pregunté ¿Dónde están los que os entregaron en la escuela?, salieron corriendo y desaparecieron de inmediato.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

La excusa perfecta para que la OTAN entre. Luego llorarán y dirán que americanos malos.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2022)

Oye, ¿de verdad te lo crees? El Rey León no existe, ¿lo sabías?


----------



## bigmaller (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que entiendo es que Ucrania tiene el derecho de aliarse con quien le de la gana, de eso se trata de la soberanía, no de otra cosa
> 
> Qué es lo que no se entiende?



Y dale.
Que ukrania no es un sujeto soberano. Ni europa, ni Kósovo, ni arabia saudi, ni egipto, ni corea del sur, ni japon... . .

En este mundo se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los paises soberanos. Todos los demas paises vivimos coaccionados por los intereses geoestrategicos de esos pocos países.

Ukrania es un agujero lleno de corrupcion. El pueblo ukraniano no ha elegido nada.

Y esto no es opinable.

Los españoles hemos decidido regalar el sahara?
Los españoles hemos decidido la desindustrializacion de españa de los 80?
Ni siquiera lo han decidido nuestros gobernantes. Lo deciden los que nos dan el credito, los que mantienen sus bases aqui, los que defienden a lis soportes CORRUPTIS DEL ESTADO.

Que pueblo soberano decidió en grecia cuando se bajaron los pantalones despues de un referéndum?


Vete a tomar pir el culo


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La excusa perfecta para que la OTAN entre. Luego llorarán y dirán que americanos malos.



Que entren primero en ucrania si tienen cojones que estamos esperando por ellos


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ago 2022)

En toda la UE se están introduciendo formas inteligentes de ahorrar energía. Las temperaturas ligeramente más altas para el aire acondicionado, por ejemplo, traen resultados impresionantes. Es bueno que los Estados miembros como












incluyan tales medidas en sus planes. Juntos, ahorramos energía para un invierno seguro.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Ago 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Según tu teoría son millones de cubanos los viven de la ayuda de sus familiares y amigos del exterior, o sea que la mayoría, los que no tienen esos familiares y amigos se mueren de hambre, pero los índices de salud y esperanza de vida dicen otra cosa, conozco muy bien Cuba y a los cubanos y un porcentaje importante de ellos son muy pedigüeños, bueno si estás casado con una cubana, ya lo sabrás de sobra, y te puedo afirmar que hambre no pasan otra cosa son productos no esenciales que pueden escasear, una vez en La Habana vinieron dos niños descalzos a pedirnos dinero para unos zapatos, el grupo se conmovió y les iban a dar, y los pregunté ¿Dónde están los que os entregaron en la escuela?, salieron corriendo y desaparecieron de inmediato.



Cuba es el futuro de europa. Servicios minimos asegurados y poco mas para el lumpen. 

Aqui le llamaran resiliencia y aplaudiremos a vonderlien con las orejas. 

Y ojo, que a mi me parece que no queda otra. 

Lo que me toca los cojones es que me lo maquillen y le echen la culpa a rusia.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos publican ahora alegremente un vídeo de una supuesta fuerte explosión en Gorlovka

Como nos explicó el alcalde Ivan Prikhodko, el vídeo muestra el bombardeo de ayer de la ciudad con la artillería de 155 mm de la OTAN.

"¡Primero estos bichos bombardean el centro de la ciudad con artillería y luego escriben lo que explotó allí!" - comentó la situación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Yo preferiria montar un gran gulag y encerrar a todos los jolagranputa que apoyaron a la otan desde la primera victima de la misma hasta la última (ukrania) y que cumplan perpetua hasta que se mueran. No sé si eres consciente del destrozo que están causandonos con las putas sanciones. No quiero saber que pasara a partir de septiepues anda que no hay.mbre cuando venga el frio y tengamos las economias k.o es que son para matarlos me cago en todos los putos sionazis fuera y dentro del foro.



Habrá que subastar para ser sacrificados al gordo pancetoso del "hay que matar mas rusos", al Ferreras, al burrelio, al marsupial, al trianero, al comedoritos ese de la estantería con una maqueta del avión y algunos libros del vips, que ni me acuerdo como se llama, en fin. Ah! sí y al chusco, al chucho...


----------



## El_Suave (17 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy lol esta noticia. Para reflexionar.
> 
> Gente que viene de la guerra y recibiendo ayudas, y se quiere pirar del infierno laboral español nada más verlo.



Pero objetivamente en España se vive 1.000 millones de veces mejor que en Ucrania, ¿por qué será?.

No será gracias al Estado protector, ¿verdad?, ese Estado que tanto dicen odiar los "libegales", y que en Ucrania han conseguido destruir. 

Aunque en realidad los "libegales" lo que odian no es al Estado, necesario para proteger a los ricos y sus derechos de propiedad. Odian al Estado cuando decide proteger también a los humildes.

PD: De la misma forma que no odian "la impresora" cuando imprime para incrementar el patrimonio de los ricos, lo cual hace continuamente, la odian cuando ocasionalmente imprime para los de abajo.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania dice que Moscú recluta ciudadanos extranjeros ante la negativa de los rusos por ir a la guerra*

Las autoridades ucranianas han asegurado este miércoles que ante la falta de ciudadanos rusos dispuestos a ir a la guerra contra Ucrania, el Kremlin ha iniciado el proceso de reclutamiento entre ciudadanos extranjeros, mientras en Chechenia se forma a "voluntarios" para acudir al frente.

La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania sostiene que las autoridades locales rusas han instruido a los funcionarios y a los cuerpos de seguridad para que lleven a cabo labores de propaganda a fin de reclutar a ciudadanos extranjeros para que formen nuevas unidades del Ejército.

Según la información que maneja Kiev, a quienes accedan además de un salario se le ofrece la ciudadanía rusa. El plan va dirigido especialmente a ciudadanos procedentes de Uzbekistán, Tayikistán y Kirguistán.

A su vez, los servicios de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa sostienen que las autoridades chechenas están reclutando a la fuerza de las zonas rurales a jóvenes "voluntarios" para enviar al frente, bajo amenazas de iniciar contra ellos causas penales si no acceden.

"La práctica de secuestrar hombres para reponer las unidades militares voluntarias que luchan en Ucrania a voluntad de Moscú está provocando olas de descontento entre los residentes de Chechenia", señala el informe de Kiev.

"Los ciudadanos de la república están indignados" porque el líder checheno Ramzan Kadirov está enviando jóvenes musulmanes "a participar y morir en una guerra 'extranjera' entre dos naciones cristianas".

La participación de extranjeros en la guerra de Ucrania ha sido uno de los puntos más controvertidos del conflicto. Por parte Rusia se sospecha de la presencia de ciudadanos de países de Asia Central, mientras que Kiev no solo ha confirmado la presencia de foráneos en sus filas, sino que ha aplicado una política de puertas abiertas a todos aquellos que quisieran intervenir de su lado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...817122942.html


----------



## El_Suave (17 Ago 2022)

En colores van a flipar los españoles.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Fui testigo de cómo un ametrallador disparó a un coche civil en Mariupol, por orden del jefe de escuadrón de la 36ª Brigada" - Los prisioneros militares ucranianos hablan de los crímenes de sus compañeros en la ciudad de Mariupol

La batalla por Mariupol terminó hace tiempo, la ciudad se está reconstruyendo a toda velocidad, y los primeros edificios de apartamentos deberían estar terminados para el otoño. Pero las huellas de los horrores y los crímenes de guerra cometidos por los insurgentes ucranianos en la primavera siguen resurgiendo. Readovka ha obtenido grabaciones de vídeo con testimonios de militares ucranianos capturados que vieron con sus propios ojos los cínicos crímenes que los combatientes ucranianos cometieron contra la población civil.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Pinovski (17 Ago 2022)

¿Quieres ver los mensajes de los pro rusos que te ignoran? hay una forma muy sencilla de hacerlo


A todos nos ha pasado alguna vez, si no pueden rebatir tienen dos salidas, insultos o ignore. A veces siempre pica el gusanillo de ver como justifican algunos grandes eventos como el hundimiento de Moskva, la finta de Kiev, la retirada por gesto de buena voluntad de Serpientes, o el accidente o...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Ago 2022)

España enviará a Ucrania 20 vehículos de transporte oruga acorazado -Toa M113- y misiles antiaéreos Shorad Aespide.


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, díselo al gobierno cubano, que mantiene en la esclavitud a un pueblo,



jojojojojojo si se tocan los cojones .....   Esclavos son los guatemaltecos, que trabajan como hijoputas en la plantación y no les llega ni p'a comer, ni p'a estudiar ni p'a nada de nada ....


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que creen en Trump, no es mas que la misma mierda




A Trumposo, en ese vídeo, habría que contestarle al final de su verborreico parlamento aquello de " es la economía" y lo que sigue.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> España enviará a Ucrania 20 vehículos de transporte oruga acorazado -Toa M113- y misiles antiaéreos Shorad Aespide.



Dificil está que yo me lo crea?????


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ago 2022)

Russia replaces Black Sea fleet chief after Crimea setbacks


Russia has replaced the commander of its Crimea-based Black Sea Fleet, a state news agency reported on Wednesday, after a series of explosions rocked the peninsula it annexed in 2014 and had previously seen as a secure rear base for its war in Ukraine.




www.reuters.com




*Russia replaces Black Sea fleet chief after Crimea setbacks*


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Ofensiva en Ugledar: La línea de avance de las fortificaciones de las AFU ha sido atravesada.

Las fuerzas aliadas han estado luchando por estas posiciones durante los últimos días. La línea de defensa nazi se rompió cerca de Vladimirovka. El enemigo se vio obligado a retirarse unos kilómetros, informa Semyon Yeremin, corresponsal de iz.ru.

Ahora las unidades del 3er batallón de la defensa de la DNR que lleva el nombre de la División de Mineros 383 y las fuerzas especiales rusas están preparando un nuevo asalto. El fuego de artillería de largo alcance de las fuerzas aliadas continúa suprimiendo los cálculos del enemigo, que está golpeando ferozmente las posiciones que ha dejado atrás.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> Ah, la soberanía se aplica cuando te conviene, y si EEUU lleva desde antes de Bahía de Cochinos interviniendo militarmente y económicamente asfixiando a la población, ésos son bloqueos sanos, yaaaaaaaa



Entonces, estás diciendo que la soberanía no aplica en el caso de Rusia? vaya, vaya......


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien ignoramos que Alemania está en modo guerra. La lógica de sus acciones es la lógica de la guerra, cuyos sacrificios y renuncias no se entienden desde la lógica de la paz.
> 
> También nos están pidiendo a nosotros, sus provincias del sur, que aceptemos esa lógica y dejemos de derrochar su gas, por ejemplo, entre otros recursos.
> 
> ...



Pues yo propongo por Canfranc.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> jojojojojojo si se tocan los cojones .....   Esclavos son los guatemaltecos, que trabajan como hijoputas en la plantación y no les llega ni p'a comer, ni p'a estudiar ni p'a nada de nada ....



Ya sabemos que eres muy vago y que tienes alergia a trabajar, no hace falta que lo digas....


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que entren primero en ucrania si tienen cojones que estamos esperando por ellos



Pero si no sales del sofá de forear, qué vas a hacer tú?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> España enviará a Ucrania 20 vehículos de transporte oruga acorazado -Toa M113- y misiles antiaéreos Shorad Aespide.




(lo siento, me lo has puesto a huevo)


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

El edificio del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, destruido ayer en Lisichansk ocupado por Rusia, utilizado por los rusos.

Los ucranianos dicen que alrededor de 100 rusos muertos, los rusos dicen que murieron 5 personas.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y dale.
> Que ukrania no es un sujeto soberano. Ni europa, ni Kósovo, ni arabia saudi, ni egipto, ni corea del sur, ni japon... . .
> 
> En este mundo se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los paises soberanos. Todos los demas paises vivimos coaccionados por los intereses geoestrategicos de esos pocos países.
> ...



Pues eso es lo que se debería cambiar, si es así, pero...por partes:



bigmaller dijo:


> Y dale.
> Que ukrania no es un sujeto soberano. Ni europa, ni Kósovo, ni arabia saudi, ni egipto, ni corea del sur, ni japon... . .



Da igual lo que consideres, el hecho es que, moralmente, a nivel práctico y económico, ESTÁ MAL INVADIR UCRANIA. Da igual lo que tú consideres.


bigmaller dijo:


> En este mundo se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los paises soberanos. Todos los demas paises vivimos coaccionados por los intereses geoestrategicos de esos pocos países.



Bien, si es así, prefiero lo que conozco, gracias.



bigmaller dijo:


> Ukrania es un agujero lleno de corrupcion. El pueblo ukraniano no ha elegido nada.



Bueno, que en Ucrania hay muuuucha gente dispuesta a darlo todo para poder escoger, para que Rusia no se entrometa en sus asuntos y para trabajar por ser un país "occidental" es algo que te lo están demostrando día tras día, luchando contra una superioridad nada desdeñable.



bigmaller dijo:


> Los españoles hemos decidido regalar el sahara?
> Los españoles hemos decidido la desindustrializacion de españa de los 80?
> Ni siquiera lo han decidido nuestros gobernantes. Lo deciden los que nos dan el credito, los que mantienen sus bases aqui, los que defienden a lis soportes CORRUPTIS DEL ESTADO.



A la gente no le importa el Sahara, ni esa "desindustrialización", (qué piensas que vamos a hacer ahora, poner fábricas y que eso nos va a llevar hacia algún sitio?



bigmaller dijo:


> Que pueblo soberano decidió en grecia cuando se bajaron los pantalones despues de un referéndum?



Menos mal que no les dejaron, si tu ves a alguien con una pistola apuntándose a la sien, también tratarías de que no dispare


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si no sales del sofá de forear, qué vas a hacer tú?



El cabo chusquero se cree que está en el cuartel,comiendole el coco a los soldados.....


----------



## ignorante (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



O sea, Israel que ha robado territorio a Palestina durante décadas (y masacrado a la población civil Palestina) *violando todas las resoluciones de Naciones Unidas*, y a quien sin embargo la hipocresía occidental nunca le ha puesto sanciones...

¿Ahora va a ser el proveedor de gas de europa? ¿Con gas ROBADO a Palestina?

Gracias Rejón por el mensaje.

PD: Y mira que te tendrán dicho que no pongas mensajes con huellas obvias del doble rasero occidental


----------



## bigmaller (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A la gente no le importa el Sahara, ni esa "desindustrialización", (qué piensas que vamos a hacer ahora, poner fábricas y que eso nos va a llevar hacia algún sitio?



Con esto me vale. 

Estas de atar.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> O sea, Israel que ha robado territorio a Palestina durante décadas (y masacrado a la población civil Palestina) *violando todas las resoluciones de Naciones Unidas*, y a quien sin embargo la hipocresía occidental nunca le ha puesto sanciones...
> 
> ¿Ahora va a ser el proveedor de gas de europa? ¿Con gas ROBADO a Palestina?
> 
> ...



Pero eso esta BIEN?. Para @alfonbass.

O está MAL.. . pero no tan mal como para quedarnos sin gas.. . . O esta bien porque el liberalismo mundial permite que cada estado haga lo que quiera?

O está bien porque se defiende?? Pero yo decido que russia NO SE DEFIENDE? 

Es acojonante el doble rasero y la demagogia occidental. Y precisamente ese pensamiento nos lleva a la muerte. Ala muerte. Vamos a desaparecer como cultura.


----------



## Harman (17 Ago 2022)

Informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: las tropas rusas continúan la ofensiva

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las tropas rusas continúan los ataques contra las posiciones ucranianas en las zonas de Brazhkivka, Dibrovne, Mazanivka, Dolyna y Dolhnekoye con fuego de artillería y MLRS;
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, con el fin de desalojar a las AFU de las líneas ocupadas, el Ejército ruso está lanzando ataques de artillería y tanques cerca de Mykolaivka, Kramatorsk, Verkhnekamenske, Tatyanivka, Serebryanka, Hryhorovka y Raigorodka. Hubo ataques aéreos cerca de Ivano-Daryivka y Veseloye. Las fuerzas rusas mejoraron su posición táctica hacia Veseloye.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva cerca de Artemivsk, Zaitseve, Yakovlevka, Bilohivka y Maiorsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han desplegado aviación y artillería para golpear a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cerca de Soledar.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las fuerzas rusas continuaron disparando contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Avdiivka, Peski, Vodyane, Oprosnoye y Nevelskoye.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tuvieron éxito en sus acciones de asalto cerca de Novomikhailivka. El ejército ruso utiliza ampliamente los vehículos aéreos no tripulados para aclarar las posiciones de tiro y corregir el fuego. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## hornblower (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, estás diciendo que la soberanía no aplica en el caso de Rusia? vaya, vaya......



El que ha sacado el tema de la soberanía has sido tú, para al final aplicarlo sólo si te interesa. 

No pensaba que eras un troll. Mis disculpas al resto y si insistes sólo para fastidiar el hilo vas al ignore porque ya se ve que argumentos pocos


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero eso esta BIEN?. Para @alfonbass.
> 
> O está MAL.. . pero no tan mal como para quedarnos sin gas.. . . O esta bien porque el liberalismo mundial permite que cada estado haga lo que quiera?
> 
> ...



Hoy en Gangrena 3 he presenciado un comerse una mierda mítico, la presentadora sustituta de la sustituta, una tia que parece uno de los sucubos de "Pactar con el Diablo" va y le suelta a la experta de turno: "Claro, como cuando Putin quemaba el gas..." la experta le ha dado una hostia en toda la boca: "No, Putin no ha quemado gas, solo impurezas del gaseoducto", el sucubo se ha tapado la cara con la melena.


----------



## Expected (17 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> (lo siento, me lo has puesto a huevo)



TOA's desde FOROCOCHES

Pues sería el troleo máximo, mandar a Kiev una caja con 113 cd's del TOA de Jesulin, a la atención de Zelensky, remitidos desde el Gobierno de España (Ministerio Burbujil y Forocochil concretamente).Y si le añadimos 20 orugas "de seda" ya sería lo máximo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien ignoramos que Alemania está en modo guerra. La lógica de sus acciones es la lógica de la guerra, cuyos sacrificios y renuncias no se entienden desde la lógica de la paz.
> 
> También nos están pidiendo a nosotros, sus provincias del sur, que aceptemos esa lógica y dejemos de derrochar su gas, por ejemplo, entre otros recursos.
> 
> ...



Exacto, yo lo de Alemania también lo veo así. Desconozco las razones de fondo, pero Scholtz le tiene tantas ganas a Rusia como los americanos.


----------



## Roedr (17 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hoy en Gangrena 3 he presenciado un comerse una mierda mítico, la presentadora sustituta de la sustituta, una tia que parece uno de los sucubos de "Pactar con el Diablo" va y le suelta a la experta de turno: "Claro, como cuando Putin quemaba el gas..." la experta le ha dado una hostia en toda la boca: "No, Putin no ha quemado gas, solo impurezas del gaseoducto", el sucubo se ha tapado la cara con la melena.



Yo he tenido el infortunio de tener que ver casi media hora de TVE1, es aún peor. Sólo salen tías cuota, de las cuales sólo la mitad domina la dicción de la lengua española.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Manda GUEVOS..

*El perro robot ninja de Rusia que cualquiera puede comprar en AliExpress por 3.000 euros. 
Una compañía rusa ha presentado un perro vestido de negro con un lanzamisiles y se ha descubierto que detrás del traje hay un robot comercial.*

Un perro robot vestido de negro cual ninja y con un lanzamisiles acoplado en el lomo. Esta parece ser la fórmula maestra a la que ha llegado una compañía de material militar rusa como el arma definitiva que combina flexibilidad y potencia. Para darlo a conocer han aprovechado la feria Army 2022 que se celebra estos días a las afueras de Moscú y, como no podía ser de otra manera, el vídeo de la exhibición ha recorrido rápidamente las redes sociales de medio mundo, España incluida. Aunque quizá no como Rusia esperaba.
https://www.elespanol.com/omicrono/t...5930427_0.html


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Ago 2022)

Andáis flojetes los dos...

El precedente de la provincia Cantabria - con ese nombre- moderna se gestó en el siglo XVIII, con casa de juntas de los valles en Puente San Miguel. Esta se desmontó con la caída del Antiguo Regimen interrumpiendo un proceso de integración y sobre eso se montó la de Santander, fruto de la implantación del régimen liberal. .





Hermericus dijo:


> Ya lo se.
> 
> El territorio de la prov. de Santander era una mezcolanza de villas, valles, realengos, señorios, merindades, etc, etc, hasta que se creó la prov. de Santander en 1801 reuniendo toda esa mezcolanza. Con la division provincial de De Burgos se añadio Campoo.
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (17 Ago 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> En Crimea la gente huye, tal y como cuentan los otanistas. Los rusos temen por sus vidas.
> 
> Eso sí, parece que huirán por la tarde, que ahora en la playa se está de puta madre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158936



FICCIÓN (HUIDA) = REALIDAD (PLAYA)
Para todo lo demás (PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) que nunca mienten


----------



## NPI (17 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> La realidad es más tozuda que las opiniones, y la tuya me importa poco.
> Hay gente que está pagada para generar opinión y tendencia. Esos son los que tengo en el ignore.



Y sobre todo cuando son clones @Egam y este hilo está plagado de ellos que cobran un sueldo.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero eso esta BIEN?. Para @alfonbass.
> 
> O está MAL.. . pero no tan mal como para quedarnos sin gas.. . . O esta bien porque el liberalismo mundial permite que cada estado haga lo que quiera?
> 
> ...



Que se defiende de qué? de que los demás existen? Qué pecado eso de existir...

Pero vamos, sois incapaces de decir que está mal cuando lo hace uno y no cuando lo hace otro....


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> O sea, Israel que ha robado territorio a Palestina durante décadas (y masacrado a la población civil Palestina) *violando todas las resoluciones de Naciones Unidas*, y a quien sin embargo la hipocresía occidental nunca le ha puesto sanciones...
> 
> ¿Ahora va a ser el proveedor de gas de europa? ¿Con gas ROBADO a Palestina?
> 
> ...



Mira prenda a mi no me dicta nadie...voy por libre,si quieres te lo crees y sino ya sabes a cascarla....


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:

t.me/bye_biden/3731

*❗Los estadounidenses pagan a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por las inscripciones en los proyectiles*

_*Los ciudadanos de los países occidentales están encargando masivamente "mensajes" de burla para los 
soldados rusos, según el Washington Post.

Según la publicación, la aplicación de inscripciones en los proyectiles a petición de los ciudadanos 
occidentales se ha convertido en una fuente de ingresos "rentable" para Ucrania y ha aportado 
cientos de miles de dólares.

El Washington Post cita leyendas como "Saludos desde Texas", "Dios bendiga a los Estados Unidos" 
y "Gloria a Ucrania". Hasta el 95% de ellos se piden en inglés y la mayoría proceden de ciudadanos 
estadounidenses.*_

*El precio del servicio depende de la complejidad de las herramientas. Por ejemplo, un "mensaje" 
en proyectiles de mortero convencionales cuesta 30 dólares, pero los interlocutores del Washington
Post esperan cobrar 10.000 dólares por inscripciones en ojivas de HIMARS.*


----------



## El_Suave (17 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> España enviará a Ucrania 20 vehículos de transporte oruga acorazado -Toa M113- y misiles antiaéreos Shorad Aespide.



Antoneddu, Antoneddu, malandrineddu.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Ago 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania y la crisis de Alemania – Rebelion 









La guerra in Ucraina e la crisi della Germania


Chiunque sarà il vincitore, sta diventando sempre meno chiaro cosa significherebbe vincere la guerra in Ucraina. Più grande è la distruzione, più difficile sembra risolvere il conflitto. Con l'aumento del numero delle vittime e delle sanzioni, gli obiettivi dei belligeranti sono imperscrutabili.




www.sinistraineuropa.it


----------



## Zepequenhô (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:
> 
> * los interlocutores del Washington
> Post esperan cobrar 10.000 dólares por inscripciones en ojivas de HIMARS.*




Y luego de cobrar los 10.000 dólares por hacer la foto y enviársela al paleto de Arkansas, cobran otra pasta por venderlo en el mercado negro.

No son tontos estos ukronazis.


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Me gusta esa bola de cristal que se ha agenciado usted...



Es una opinión nada más. Quizá impregnada de deseos o de lo que yo haría...pero una opinión. Se prueba y después se puede escupir o por el contrario deleitarse con su sabor, ahí está la libertad.

Hay un sitio en Navarra( parece q es su tierra) único para estar solo y meditar. Es un sitio mágico y muy poco transitado. Sólo se escucha el viento y algún cencerro de vacas. Es un sitio mágico y de hecho allí se construyeron cromlech y dolientes. Se llama alto de Azpegi en valle de Aezkoa. 

Otros dos lugares cercanos y tb muy recomendables son la cueva Harpea y el torreón romano de Urkullu.

Saludos y perdón por el offtopic pero en este verano tan tórrido se recuerda con gusto aquella zona.


----------



## ROBOTECH (17 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En toda la UE se están introduciendo formas inteligentes de ahorrar energía. Las temperaturas ligeramente más altas para el aire acondicionado, por ejemplo, traen resultados impresionantes. Es bueno que los Estados miembros como
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los europeos somos unos muertos de hambre. No tenemos dinero para electricidad y eso que se fabrica casi todo fuera.
¿Cómo se van a traer las fábricas a Europa si no tenemos energía para alimentarlas?

Por cierto, en China instalan más energía eólica y solar que EEUU + Europa juntos. Tampoco tenemos dinero para molinillos ni placas solares.


----------



## NPI (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> NATO’s 2030 Strategic Concept Threatens To Destabilise The World
> 
> 
> Atlantic Alliance will continue targeting Russia and China until at least 2030. Written by Ahmed Adel, Cairo-based geopolitics and political...
> ...



*NATO 2030 United for a New Era* lo dije hace varios meses en este mismo hilo.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Esto me recuerda a las “maniobras de Rusia”.

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán ha afirmado que 21 aviones de combate chinos y cinco barcos del gigante asiático han sido detectados operando alrededor de Taiwán este miércoles poniendo de relieve que Pekín continua sus actividades militares cerca de la isla.*

Diez de los 21 aviones cruzaron la línea media del Estrecho de Taiwán, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de la isla, que se ha preparado en los últimos meses ante un posible escenario de invasión por parte de China, que sigue reclamando a Taiwán como parte de su territorio.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Ago 2022)

"Desgracia moral": el presidente de Palestina causa polémica tras acusar a Israel de cometer "50 holocaustos" contra los palestinos

Las declaraciones del mandatario se produjeron durante una rueda de prensa en Berlín con el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz.


----------



## frangelico (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los europeos somos unos muertos de hambre. No tenemos dinero para electricidad y eso que se fabrica casi todo fuera.
> ¿Cómo se van a traer las fábricas a Europa si no tenemos energía para alimentarlas?
> 
> Por cierto, en China instalan más energía eólica y solar que EEUU + Europa juntos. Tampoco tenemos dinero para molinillos ni placas solares.



Que nivel la Ursula . 9TWh en toda Europa nada menos, eso es bastante menos del 1 por ciento del consumo total. Ronda el 0.3%.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los europeos somos unos muertos de hambre. No tenemos dinero para electricidad y eso que se fabrica casi todo fuera.
> ¿Cómo se van a traer las fábricas a Europa si no tenemos energía para alimentarlas?
> 
> Por cierto, en China instalan más energía eólica y solar que EEUU + Europa juntos. Tampoco tenemos dinero para molinillos ni placas solares.



Tranqui tronco, von Derleyen, Boris y Ken tienen aseguradas sus mansiones en Gran Cayman...¿y el resto? el resto es prescindible.


----------



## capitán almeida (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si no sales del sofá de forear, qué vas a hacer tú?



Lo mismo que tú paladín del liberalizmooooooooo


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

A ver si se une también el ejército de pancho villa


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Charidemo (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:
> 
> t.me/bye_biden/3731
> 
> ...



Eso no es un cohete. Supongo será para los 777 esos o como se llame.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

t.me/mod_russia_en/...

*⚠ El enemigo sufre importantes pérdidas.*
_*
"En Soledar, durante el reclutamiento de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU, 
más de un tercio de los ciudadanos movilizados abandonaron sus unidades por su cuenta, 
partiendo hacia un destino desconocido. Los efectivos de la brigada se mantienen por debajo 
del 50% debido a las fuertes pérdidas".

"Debido a las fuertes pérdidas y a la escasez de municiones, más de la mitad de los militares
del 3er Batallón de la 66ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU abandonaron voluntariamente sus 
posiciones de combate y dejaron la zona de operaciones de combate cerca de Mar'inka en la 
República Popular de Donetsk".
*_
*La caída está a tiro de piedra*


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/mod_russia_en/...
> 
> *⚠ El enemigo sufre importantes pérdidas.*
> 
> ...



*Más sobre esto:*
_*
‼ Los militares ucranianos capturaron el cuartel general superior, solo para no pasar al ataque

La infame 66ª Brigada de las FAU, que, aparentemente, tiene todas las posibilidades de liderar 
el antirreglamento de las unidades más ineficaces del ejército ucraniano, se marcó otro exceso.

Los soldados de una de las unidades cerca de Marinka, que no querían seguir las órdenes 
del mando para organizar la ofensiva, desarmaron a los oficiales del cuartel general en la noche
del 16 de agosto e intentaron capturarlo.

La dirección del grupo Khortytsya, al que está subordinada la 66ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas 
de Ucrania, creó un grupo de trabajo formado por varios generales de alto rango para aclarar
las circunstancias del incidente. Según los rumores, los provocadores empezaron a ser retirados *_
*de la línea del frente con la excusa de una rotación planificada. Actualmente se desconoce su destino.*

t.me/The_Wrong_Side


----------



## Charidemo (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si se une también el ejército de pancho villa



Convendrás en qué si se une el ejército de Pancho Villa a los usanos se le pondrían los pelos como escarpias.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Ago 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Convendrás en qué si se une el ejército de Pancho Villa a los usanos se le pondrían los pelos como escarpias.



El único ejército extranjero que consiguió tomar territorio USA en el siglo XX.


----------



## ignorante (17 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "Desgracia moral": el presidente de Palestina causa polémica tras acusar a Israel de cometer "50 holocaustos" contra los palestinos
> 
> Las declaraciones del mandatario se produjeron durante una rueda de prensa en Berlín con el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz.



Acabo de buscar el texto y la noticia sólo aparece en Rusia Today, rednoticiasonline.com, israelnoticias.com, spain.shafaqna.com...

Vamos, en la prensa más habitual del populacho.

Los periodistas de los mass mierda occidentales haciendo el trabajito a sus amos, nos contarán hasta la anécdota de la viejecita que tropezó al pisar una lata refrescos, pero estas otras cosas bien calladitas. Y para leer Russia Today he tenido que usar un truco, porque está prohibida en europa por _desinformadora_ (y me gustan, porque suelen enlazar al origen de la información -así ha sido una vez más- que es útil para verificarla).


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

> Caracalla dijo:
> Pues te recuerdo que el Comunismo mató de hambre a millones de seres humanos, varias veces. Si esperas que vengan el Estado a darte el biberón la llevas clara majo.
> 
> Te vas a cagar encima.
> ...





Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> El capitalismo también ha matado de hambre a millones de seres humanos, somos números. para los estadistas somos números.
> 
> En breve lo vamos a comprobar nosotros mismos.



Ni comunismo ni capitalismo, lo que mata es la competencia. Vivimos en un mundo donde nuestra prosperidad surge del bolsillo del de enfrente. El sistema económico en si es nuestro enemigo, de todos. Y no dejarán de producirse desgracias graves en este mundo, hasta el día (si lo alcanzamos) en que dejemos de competir y comencemos a cooperar.


----------



## Saturnin (17 Ago 2022)

*Putin recuerda porque Rusia está interviniendo en Ucrania.*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha participado en la inauguración, ayer, de la X Conferencia de Seguridad de Moscú con un discurso que, entre otras cosas, ha recordado porqué comenzaron la operación especial en Ucrania.

Putin ha expresado: “Tomamos la decisión de comenzar una operación militar especial en Ucrania en plena consonancia con la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. Los objetivos de esta operación se marcaron de forma clara y precisa: garantizar la seguridad de Rusia y sus ciudadanos, además de proteger a la población del Donbás frente al genocidio”.

También ha acusado a Estados Unidos de prolongar el actual conflicto en Ucrania e incitar crisis en otras zonas del mundo, tal como muestra el reciente viaje de la presidenta de la Cámara Baja estadounidense, Nancy Pelosi, a Taiwán, en medio de la oposición de China.

"Para preservar su hegemonía los Estados Unidos necesitan conflictos"












RUSIA. Putin recuerda a los interesados olvidadizos por qué atacaron a Ucrania


El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha participado en la inauguración, esta mañana, de la X Conferencia de Seguridad de



insurgente.org


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Buena barbacoa


----------



## Kill33r (17 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El día que se acabe este conflicto y salgan a la luz y se recopilen todas las mentiras y " chorradas " OTÁNicas que se han publicado, se podrá montar una biblioteca más grande que la de Alejandría .



El día que descubras que los mismos que han creado el conflicto y son sus pensadores, son los mismos que ganarán por qué están en los dos lados, te dará un parraque


----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Este es el aspecto que tienen muchísimos edificios en Peski tal y como aparece en Google Maps. Los ucranianos reventando aeropuertos y depósitos de municiones en Crimea mientras los rusos conquistan pueblos en la que la mitad de los edificios no tiene techo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158987
> 
> ...



Perdone, se han puesto pruebas en este foro hasta el aburrimiento, de que las tropas ucranianas se escudan en la población civil y toman posiciones en cualquier edificio civil. Pero 'los rusos son los malos por que les devuelven el fuego allá desde donde surge'. Es usted un hipócrita. Y mire, voy a dejarlo aún más claro:

Sabiendo como sabemos que las noticias que se vierten en el mundo occidental tienen un profundo sesgo anti-ruso ¿de veras podemos creernos que los rusos están atacando objetivos civiles sin más? ¿de veras? claro, es que los rusos son idiotas, pero no hoy 'pa siempre'. Y es por eso que los que las estamos pasando putas (perdón por la expresión) somos nosotros (y los ucranianos, evidentemente). Y es por eso, que las cabezas pensantes y expertos militares de todo el mundo, incluso el EEUU, dicen que no se puede ganar la guerra contra ellos en Ucrania.

Y claro, todo es es 'por que los rusos son tontos 'pa siempre' y atacan objetivos civiles arbitrariamente para que los machaquen en los medios de masas.

Mire, se merece usted esto:


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Esto se va poner interesante..


El Puente de Crimea es un objetivo militar legítimo de Ucrania”, dijo Mikhail Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente.

Mykhailo Podolyak dijo que podría haber más ataques en los “próximos dos o tres meses”, similares a los misteriosos ataques del martes en un cruce ferroviario y una base aérea en Crimea, así como el ataque de la semana pasada a aviones de combate rusos en el aeródromo Saky de la península.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...itary-strategy


----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Han secuestrado al @clapham5



¿Podemos pagar para que no lo devuelvan?


----------



## Kill33r (17 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> para los que creen en Trump, no es mas que la misma mierda



Por supuesto que es la misma marioneta, pero sin usar pañales


----------



## Kill33r (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Aquí entra el gas de Irán, si le dejan meter nucleares dejaran de malgastar el propio gas en ciclocombinado


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

Este es un video segundos después del ataque en Lysychansk de ayer:


----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Volodymyr Zelenskyy quiere destituir a Valeriy Zaluzhnyy como comandante en jefe de las tropas ucranianas - El sitio web de noticias y análisis ucraniano Telegram.*
> 
> "El jefe del ejército ucraniano, el general de división Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, puede ser sustituido de su alto cargo. Es probable que al actual comandante en jefe se le ofrezca el puesto de ministro de Defensa. También hay ya un candidato para su puesto", escribió el sitio web citando fuentes. Según los medios de comunicación, el actual comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania, Oleksandr Syrskyy, podría ocupar el lugar de Zaluzhnyy.
> 
> ...



Antes, ante la noticia del gran despliegue de aviación rusa en las fronteras rusas frente a Ucrania, he pensado 'que raro, dudo que los rusos vayan a realizar un ataque masivo'. Luego, al leer esto, he recordado lo que pensé (y otros supongo) hace días ante otras noticias: 'Zelensky está a 3,2,1 de sufrir un golpe interno.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Ago 2022)

*Serbia no necesita bases extranjeras: Vucic*
Según el líder serbio, Serbia quiere evitar a toda costa la escalada del conflicto

BRUSELAS, 17 de agosto. /TASS/. Serbia no ve la necesidad de albergar bases militares extranjeras y se apegará a esta política, dijo el miércoles el presidente serbio, Alexandar Vucic, en una conferencia de prensa luego de las conversaciones con el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.

"Serbia no necesita ninguna base militar extranjera. Serbia es un estado militarmente neutral que desea preservar la paz, garantizar la seguridad de su cielo y su tierra, así como de su gente y población, por sí solo. Eso será el caso en el futuro", dijo el presidente.

Vucic también dijo que su país quiere fortalecer aún más la cooperación y las relaciones tanto con la Fuerza Internacional de Seguridad en Kosovo (KFOR) como con la OTAN en su conjunto, así como "evitar a toda costa la escalada del conflicto".

*Algunos medios de comunicación informaron anteriormente que Serbia supuestamente estaba considerando albergar una base militar rusa.* El embajador ruso en Serbia dijo que es un asunto soberano de Serbia albergar una base militar extranjera.

El presidente de Serbia y el primer ministro de Kosovo, cuya independencia no ha sido reconocida, llegaron a Bruselas invitados por el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell. Se espera que se reúnan con el Representante Especial de la UE para los Balcanes Occidentales, Miroslav Lajcak, el 18 de agosto.

La situación en Kosovo y Metohija se deterioró drásticamente la noche del 31 de julio después de que la policía de Kosovo cerrara el puesto de control en la frontera con Serbia, con la intención de prohibir los documentos serbios a partir del 1 de agosto. En respuesta, los serbios del norte de Kosovo tomaron a las calles y bloquearon carreteras clave. La policía y la Fuerza de Kosovo (KFOR), una fuerza internacional de mantenimiento de la paz dirigida por la OTAN en Kosovo, fueron llevadas al puente que cruza el río Ibar, que une las partes norte y sur de Kosovska Mitrovica. Los esfuerzos internacionales dieron como resultado la decisión de Pristina de posponer la prohibición de los documentos serbios hasta el 1 de septiembre.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Alemania se verá obligada a recurrir a un " estreno vergonzoso" del Nord Stream 2 - Lukas Kovanda, economista jefe del Trinity Bank*
> 
> El experto financiero predijo en una entrevista con el periódico checo Lidovky que la puesta en marcha del gasoducto podría producirse ya en otoño o invierno. Kovanda también reconoció el "fracaso fatal" de la política energética alemana. En su opinión, la situación del aumento de los precios de la electricidad se ha visto agravada por el cambio a las fuentes ecológicas, que al final ha conducido inevitablemente a la dependencia de Alemania del gas ruso.
> 
> ...



El problema que tiene Alemania no es 'su dependencia del gas ruso'. Su problema es su dependencia política de EEUU, todo lo demás, es consecuencia de ésto. E igual que a Alemania, así nos va a todos en Europa como lemmings directos al precipicio.


----------



## M. Priede (17 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me flipa mucho que gente que usa la palabra nazi para todo y tengan delante al estado ruso que es lo que mas se cerca en Europa a la Alemania Nazi desde la segunda guerra mundial y de repente se vuelven equidistantes.
> 
> Su odio a Usa y OTAN está por encima de cualquier razonamiento



Los únicos nazis, con estandarte y todo lo que haga falta, para que quede bien claro, sabes de sobra en qué lado están, por eso vienes con éstas. Lo mismo que aquello de que Rusia se estaba quedando sin efectivos y que ahora volvéis con lo mismo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque todos vemos los problemas de reclutamiento, y crecientes, que tiene Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aprendieron del error. No volverían a poner un presidente en pleno uso de sus facultades como JFK cuando quisieran montar un cisco.
> 
> El pelele es el ideal para sus fines. De entre todos lo aspirantes en las primarias demócratas tenían a Biden, a quien sacaron en la recta final.
> 
> Mas claro que nunca que los que manejan los hilos nunca salen al escenario.



No entiendo como thankeais este vídeo. El entregar una pluma que ha firmado un documento importante, y más si el firmante es el presidente de una nación, es una deferencia clara para el que la recibe, un regalo para enmarcar y enseñar a los amigos en las cenas sociales. No tiene nada de ridículo... pero sí, el pobre Biden está desde hace tiempo para el retiro, como algún día el tiempo nos pondrá a cada uno de nosotros.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)

*En una reciente entrevista, Vladímir Zelenski confesó (como quien no quiere la cosa) *
_*que no avisó a la población ucraniana sobre la ofensiva rusa…
para salvar a su propio gobierno






Según las palabras del mandatario ucraniano, él sabía de antemano que Rusia lanzaría
una operación militar, pero decidió pretender que no ocurriría, para que la ciudadanía 
no abandonara el país. Según Zelenski, de producirse ese éxodo, los rusos "nos habrían
tomado en tres días" y “nuestro Gobierno ya no existiera”

Además, el presidente de Ucrania afirmó que, de haber alertado a la población (como 
querían hacer algunos en su gobierno), “se habrían perdido 7.000 millones de dólares
mensuales“ por el éxodo ciudadano, y Zelenski necesita dinero "para no perder mi país”
*_
*Y si este es el tipo de cosas que admite tan tranquilamente, ¿cómo serán las que prefiere ocultar?




*


----------



## mazuste (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Perdone, se han puesto pruebas en este foro hasta el aburrimiento, de que las tropas ucranianas se escudan en la población civil y toman posiciones en cualquier edificio civil. Pero 'los rusos son los malos por que les devuelven el fuego allá desde donde surge'. Es usted un hipócrita. Y mire, voy a dejarlo aún más claro:
> 
> Sabiendo como sabemos que las noticias que se vierten en el mundo occidental tienen un profundo sesgo anti-ruso ¿de veras podemos creernos que los rusos están atacando objetivos civiles sin más? ¿de veras? claro, es que los rusos son idiotas, pero no hoy 'pa siempre'. Y es por eso que los que las estamos pasando putas (perdón por la expresión) somos nosotros (y los ucranianos, evidentemente). Y es por eso, que las cabezas pensantes y expertos militares de todo el mundo, incluso el EEUU, dicen que no se puede ganar la guerra contra ellos en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué tendrá que ver lo que yo he escrito con eso que has escrito tú? Si lo único que he señalado es que Peski es un pueblo que está prácticamente en ruinas y en el que ya no vivía prácticamente nadie.


----------



## Honkler (17 Ago 2022)

Un tío suyo cultiva su tierra (se dedica a eso) y recibe una MIERDA, por no hablar del tema del ganado…


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## Honkler (17 Ago 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Según tu teoría son millones de cubanos los viven de la ayuda de sus familiares y amigos del exterior, o sea que la mayoría, los que no tienen esos familiares y amigos se mueren de hambre, pero los índices de salud y esperanza de vida dicen otra cosa, conozco muy bien Cuba y a los cubanos y un porcentaje importante de ellos son muy pedigüeños, bueno si estás casado con una cubana, ya lo sabrás de sobra, y te puedo afirmar que hambre no pasan otra cosa son productos no esenciales que pueden escasear, una vez en La Habana vinieron dos niños descalzos a pedirnos dinero para unos zapatos, el grupo se conmovió y les iban a dar, y los pregunté ¿Dónde están los que os entregaron en la escuela?, salieron corriendo y desaparecieron de inmediato.



Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…


----------



## No al NOM (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *En una reciente entrevista, Vladímir Zelenski confesó (como quien no quiere la cosa) *
> _*que no avisó a la población ucraniana sobre la ofensiva rusa…
> para salvar a su propio gobierno
> 
> ...



Se viene atentado contra este hijo de puta, algún mutilado lo hará, ya lo veréis


----------



## lapetus (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:
> 
> t.me/bye_biden/3731
> 
> ...



Es un puto asco que pongan "Dios bendiga a USA" cuando detrás de todo esto hay una banda de corporaciones criminales haciendo rapiña para ellos.
Ni está Dios bendiciendo estos crímenes, ni el pueblo americano quiere esta guerra.


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Yo le diría a tu suegro que iría si el va primero un mes a vivir como un salvadoreño o un guatemalteco o un dominicano del montón. Verías como a él se le quitaba también la tontería rápido .... si sobrevive, claro ....


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Es un puto asco que pongan "Dios bendiga a USA" cuando detrás de todo esto hay una banda de corporaciones criminales haciendo rapiña para ellos.
> Ni está Dios bendiciendo estos crímenes, ni el pueblo americano quiere esta guerra.



Hombre ... si partes de la base de que dios no está, difícilmente puede bendecir algo. Con los humanos ocurren cosas muy graciosas: todos creen que dios o alá o yavé está de su parte ....   Luego pasa lo que pasa, claro ....


----------



## Honkler (17 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo le diría as tu suegro que iría si el va primero un mes a vivir como un salvadoreño o un guatemalteco o un dominicano del montón. Verías como a él se le quitaba también la tontería rápido ....



Aquí el compañero estaba hablando de Cuba como si fuese el paraíso sobre la tierra, no del vertedero que mencionas. Y lamentablemente Cuba no tardará en unirse a ese selecto grupo.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



No es exactamente así, si revisas las opciones del ignore verás que hay como tres estados posibles, un ignore "suave" en el que no lees a alguien que te molesta pero si le cita alguien que no tienes en ignorados puedes leer lo que decía, el ignore "intermedio" es algo más fuerte porque no puedes ver a tu ignorado ni aunque lo citen, y luego está el ignore "duro", este último hace que ni veas al ignorado ni él vea tus mensajes (en el suave y el intermedio el ignorado puede ver tus mensajes). Por tanto, es cuestión de ir al panel y marcar las casillas que cada uno considere.

Te doy la razón en que el tema del ignore hace (gracias a Dios) que haya muchos foros en paralelo, de manera que puede haber percepciones muy diferentes según a la gente que ignores.


----------



## bigmaller (17 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que se defiende de qué? de que los demás existen? Qué pecado eso de existir...
> 
> Pero vamos, sois incapaces de decir que está mal cuando lo hace uno y no cuando lo hace otro....



De primero de relaciones internacionales y geoestrategia. 

El bien y el mal no existen. 

Fijate tu como está la cosa de clara que en la doctrina USA....
_*
As of 2022, the stated objective of the Department of Defense is to deter attacks against the United States and its allies in order to protect the American people, expand America's prosperity, and defend democratic values.*_
detras de estos eufemismos ya sabemos lo que hay... . Y no está "mal".... Son sus intereses y punto.

*Getas*


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> *Aquí el compañero estaba hablando de Cuba como si fuese el paraíso sobre la tierra*, no del vertedero que mencionas. Y lamentablemente Cuba no tardará en unirse a ese selecto grupo.



Es que a Cuba tienes que compararla con los paises de su entorno que parten de situaciones similares: misma o parecida disponibilidad de recursos naturales, parecido clima, parecida cultura, etc...etc... Y comparada con cualquiera de esos es el puto paraiso.

Tu fíjate cuando pase un huracán por Cuba y la zona circundante. Rep Dominicana: tropecientos muertos, Haití: más muertos aun. Puerto rico: monton de muertos y meses sin luz ni agua. Cuba: 3 ó 4 muertos. Con eso le debería bastar a tu suegro para agradecer al cielo que no ha nacido en guatemala y saber apreciar lo que tiene, que como ha nacido en un pais pobre de recursos y aislado económicamente es poco.

Claro, si la comparas con Alemania pues es un cagarro tercermundista. Pero esa comparación no es justa en absoluto.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> En EEUU la economía va de lujo, solo hay que ver la deuda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La enorme deuda de EEUU nunca ha sido un problema para ellos ... hasta ahora que puede empezar a serlo. Antes de que Rusia, China y algún otro país decidieran prescindir del dólar en sus intercambios comerciales, todos los países lo usaban, lo que hacía EEUU era emitir dólares que todo el mundo aceptaba y por tanto la inflación nos la metía a todos. Pero eso se está acabando.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Los comunistas que tanto alaban a Cuba o a China suelen vivir aquí (occidente), y desde aquí tocan los cojones y mienten, pero en eso consiste su estrategia: propaganda para intentar que todos acabemos viviendo en la misma mierda que los cubanos, y con suerte ellos pillar un buen cargo en el nuevo régimen.

De todos modos yo creo que un cubano puede malvivir sin ayuda exterior, pero los que tienen la suerte de recibir divisas seguramente viven razonablemente bien.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

Ok, si no tienes argumentos para agachar la cabeza como una mariquita...quién soy yo para decir nada...


----------



## ROBOTECH (17 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> La enorme deuda de EEUU nunca ha sido un problema para ellos ... hasta ahora que puede empezar a serlo. Antes de que Rusia, China y algún otro país decidieran prescindir del dólar en sus intercambios comerciales, todos los países lo usaban, lo que hacía EEUU era emitir dólares que todo el mundo aceptaba y por tanto la inflación nos la metía a todos. Pero eso se está acabando.



Tienes razón, y aún así los americanos ya están comiendo inflación.

Año 2000:
Salario medio: 31.950$
Precio medio vivienda nueva: 166.035$
Empleos industriales: 17.170.716
Deuda pública: 6 trillones americanos $

Año 2022:
Salario medio: 35.977$
Precio medio vivienda nueva: 439.875$
Empleos industriales: 12.823.293
Deuda pública: 28 trillones americanos $

Lo que sube el salario se lo come la inflación en todo (gasolina, comida), y hay una diferencia de 300.000$ de más en el precio de la vivienda.


----------



## Elimina (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Siempre que vivir así se pueda llamar _comunismo_


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Teniendo regasificadoras de sobra y dinero para pagar los metaneros, nuestro problema no es la falta de gas.
> 
> PD- Nuestro problema es la inflacion que se genera con la subida generalizada de precios.





El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien ignoramos que Alemania está en modo guerra. La lógica de sus acciones es la lógica de la guerra, cuyos sacrificios y renuncias no se entienden desde la lógica de la paz.
> 
> También nos están pidiendo a nosotros, sus provincias del sur, que aceptemos esa lógica y dejemos de derrochar su gas, por ejemplo, entre otros recursos.
> 
> ...



y digo yo, no sale mas barato construir 5 regasificadoras en las costas alemanas que traer el gas de España a Alemania por un tubo que hay que hacer nuevo


----------



## kelden (17 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Los comunistas que tanto alaban a Cuba o a China suelen vivir aquí (occidente), y desde aquí tocan los cojones y mienten, pero en eso consiste su estrategia: propaganda para intentar que todos acabemos viviendo en la misma mierda que los cubanos, y con suerte ellos pillar un buen cargo en el nuevo régimen.
> 
> *De todos modos yo creo que un cubano puede malvivir sin ayuda exterior, pero los que tienen la suerte de recibir divisas seguramente viven razonablemente bien.*



Que va .... se las confiscan inmediatamente y se las quedan los nietos de Fidel .....


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los europeos somos unos muertos de hambre. No tenemos dinero para electricidad y eso que se fabrica casi todo fuera.
> ¿Cómo se van a traer las fábricas a Europa si no tenemos energía para alimentarlas?
> 
> Por cierto, en China instalan más energía eólica y solar que EEUU + Europa juntos. Tampoco tenemos dinero para molinillos ni placas solares.




Recuerdo que en 2015 España era la potencia europea lider en fabricación de aerogeneradores y paneles solares. Exportábamos millones y por supuesto abastecíamos la demanda interna. Este futuro prometedor se lo cargó Mariano Rajoy en 2015 a mayor gloria de las corporaciones eléctricas.

Este 'peaje de respaldo' o impuesto al autoconsumo vigente en España desde el 2015 al 2018 cumplió su objetivo de desmantelar la industria española con más futuro de 2015, la de las energías renovables. Como siempre, cualquier industria exitosa en España se la cargan.

De haber permitido a la industria de las energías renovables seguir desarrollándose como en 2015, ahora, muchas viviendas podrían estar autoabastecidas de energía en vez de tener que pagar la millonada que pagamos y que a las grandes eléctricas les sale del nabo.


----------



## ciruiostar (17 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> A ver si va en serio:
> 
> *La polémica de Bolívar salta de su espada a las estatuas: militares piden su retirada en España*
> 
> ...



Los vencidos lloran.

Señores más de 200 años y aun no son capaces de asimilar la derrota. Nosotros construimos esas estatuas en España fueron ustedes, vayan y resuelvan sus cacaos mentales. Eso si, si ustedes tumban las estatuas de los lideres independentistas en España nada impide entonces darle carta blanca a la demolición de la de los conquistadores de este lado del mundo junto con la mas que obvia demonización que ya de por si existe al periodo colonial.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ago 2022)

Quien no entro soy yo, y siempre que puedo os llamo basura y asesinos en potencia, ya sé que estáis acostumbrados a que os traten bien, pero no es mi caso, muchos años conociéndoos a uno le hace ser claro.


----------



## Atalaya (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Dile a tu suegro que acepto gustosamente su invitación, y que eso que dijo me lo puede decir sin acritud en persona y a la cara, llegaré a La Habana el 13 de Setiembre, pásame por MP los datos para contactar con él, primero tengo que estar 5 días en Camaguey para un congreso técnico y después tres días en Antillana del Acero en Las Tunas, luego aceptaré gustoso la invitación de tu suegro, conozco muy bien Cuba, vivir con tu suegro no va a ser peor que lo que pasé en otros sitios como en Perú.


----------



## alfonbass (17 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> De primero de relaciones internacionales y geoestrategia.
> 
> El bien y el mal no existen.
> 
> ...



Hay una clara diferencia, pero no la ves ni quieres hacerlo. Lo peor es que, además, sois puto incapaces de dar un paso y decidir crear "vuestro estado" con la gente que quiera "lo vuestro", sino que tenéis que dar por culo al resto para que compremos algo que no queremos.

No sé si algún día os meterá en la cabeza que la gente normal quiere vivir, no ser un esclavo de un "régimen chino", la gente normal quiere tener sus retos y lograr los que pueda, no correr al estado a que les de ayudas, la gente normal quiere vivir, simplemente.

Y en eso estamos, pero hay un punto muy importante, que es la libertad, ese "conceto" que no comprendéis. Esa libertad y esa comprensión del mundo hace que, aunque podemos entender los intereses, que es algo que también tú tienes, podemos comprender el cómo se hacen las cosas
No puede ser alguien coherente y criticar lo malo que han hecho los americanos sin hacer lo mismo con los rusos en este tema.
Yo lo siento, pero esto no es "seguridad", no es el Dombas (Sabes tan bien como yo que cualquier nación que vea amenazada su integridad territorial mete al ejército, tal y como hizo Ucrania), ni "nazismo", ni pollas de esas.

Evidentemente son intereses, y eso es lo que venimos algunos diciendo desde el principio, ahora bien, cuáles son esos intereses y en qué nos afectan a nosotros?
Pues ya te digo yo que esos intereses versan sobre como destruir Europa, que tiene, muchas cosas buenas y malas, pero es donde vivo y yo, al menos, quiero algo bueno para la gente que me rodea tanto como para mi mismo. Esto es algo que alguno no puede decir, ya que le alegra más el hecho de una crisis económica fuerte, "solo por tener razón en sus mierda debates", esa mentalidad pobre habla por si misma...

Yo quiero un mundo libre, un mundo donde tengas cabida para decir lo que tú quieres, donde puedas insultar a la gente, si ese es tu deseo.
Lo que no quiero es un mundo donde, solo la fuerza militar valga, donde las naciones "fuertes" impongan, no un medio de vida o una cultura, sino unas condiciones, eso no lo quiero (o te crees que Rusia te dejaría hablar mal de Putin si pudiera?)

Puedes criticar las cagadas americanas, por supuesto, yo mismo creo que la cagó en muchos frentes, tomando decisiones horribles. Ahora bien, no sé lo que diría mucha gente de aquí si en USA tuviéramos un gobierno ultranacionalista, con debates en la tele donde hablasen de que "México es suyo", o donde se amenazase día si día también a Rusia con mixsiles nucleares...creo que el discurso sería muy diferente, y SÉ que lo sabes, no tengo ninguna duda.

Sabes lo que critico yo? ese discurso de justifica plenamente la destrucción de Mariupol y si lo hace con otras cosas. 
Para mi, la coherencia es la clave, si no eres coherente, es que, realmente no me estás diciendo eso, lo que me estás diciendo es que quieres "una marca",sin más...

Y yo lo puedo ver bien, de hecho, soy de los pocos críticos con Rusia en este foro que ha estado allí, que tiene amigos y que se ha sentido "como en casa" cada vez que he viajado, pero eso no enmascara la creencia de que, a la gente la llevan sorbiendo el coco décadas...
Ojo, que ese "sorbo de coco" también se ha dado aquí, la estrategia, de hecho, era muy inteligente, y les ha salido bien en muchos casos...

Ahora bien, para ser coherente, no respondas con "loz eztadoz unidoz zon maz maloz", porque ES ESO lo que hace que el debate baje a los infiernos en cuanto a nivel


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:
> 
> t.me/bye_biden/3731
> 
> ...



Después de ver esta información, a nadie le debe quedar ninguna duda de quién va a ganar.


----------



## JAGGER (17 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> O sea, Israel que ha robado territorio a Palestina durante décadas (y masacrado a la población civil Palestina) *violando todas las resoluciones de Naciones Unidas*, y a quien sin embargo la hipocresía occidental nunca le ha puesto sanciones...
> 
> ¿Ahora va a ser el proveedor de gas de europa? ¿Con gas ROBADO a Palestina?
> 
> .



Me puede enumerar las resoluciones que violó Israel?


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (17 Ago 2022)

La historiografía rusa reconoce a Rusia como un estado mongol, ensalza la aculturización asiática que recibió."Los mongoles nos defendieron de Europa"


@eL PERRO @Amraslazar @Hrodrich @Decimus @Pinovski @Von Riné @FernandoIII Historiadores modernos (el más conocido Lev Gumiliov, hijo de Anna Ajmátova) aseguran incluso allí que no fue una invasión forzada: según ellos, los príncipes rusos concluyeron una alianza defensiva con la Horda para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (17 Ago 2022)

¿Qué opináis sobre las "advertencias" de "accidente" en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia?. Cenando esta noche ya han aparecido en las "noticias" militares con trajes NRBQ en plan "estamos haciendo un simulacro por si acaso". Ya se ha puesto en marcha, pues, la propaganda, o se ha incrementado notablemente. Stoltenberg, Guterres, Grossi... Ya escuchamos esas "advertencias" con los carteles de la OTAN y de la ONU como telón de fondo. El secretario general de la OTAN "advertía" en marzo-abril de un posible "atentado de falsa bandera" por parte de Rusia (si la idea fuese que el atentado de falsa bandera pudiera ser de firma occidental, entonces es cuando tal vez, según el mainstream occidental, los atentados de falsa bandera no existen). El gobierno ruso y representantes del gobierno ruso en la ONU se desmarcan de esas "advertencias" que son más bien acusaciones directas. ¿Qué ganaría Rusia provocando un desastre de esa magnitud cuando Ucrania es país limítrofe con Rusia?, ¿y EEUU, que está en el quinto coño del epicentro de un hipotético y probable desastre en Zaporiyia?, ¿tiene sentido algo de todo esto?, ¿y Europa, pinta algo cuando países europeos del este quedarían afectados por un acontecimiento de esa magnitud?. Vamos a suponer que al final sucede el desastre, ¿y después, qué sucedería después si occidente (EEUU/OTAN) acusa a Rusia?, ¿cuáles serían las repercusiones de todo eso?. Por especular se pueden especular una infinidad de posibilidades.


----------



## dabuti (17 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…




Pues viviría como en un paraíso capitalista como Guatemala, Congo o Pakistán con la salvedad de que en estos 3 paraísos no tendría ni esas playas ni sanidad ni educación gratuita todo de pago.

Creo que todos firmarían Cuba antes que esos 3 paraísos.


----------



## rejon (17 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me puede enumerar las resoluciones que violó Israel?



Si ya se ha definido como un ignorante,no le pidas peras al olmo....


----------



## pemebe (18 Ago 2022)

*Si la causa ucraniana (y Zelensky) pierden la apelación en Washington*
17 de agosto de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani 

*Si en Europa el debate sobre el apoyo a la guerra sigue siendo débil y puede decirse que en términos de intereses nacionales le cuesta despegar, en Estados Unidos se intensifican las críticas y las dudas sobre la credibilidad del gobierno ucraniano y del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, mientras se señala cada vez más que Ucrania ciertamente no encarna esos valores de libertad y democracia que Occidente se jacta de querer defender.*

Nada nuevo, de hecho, para los lectores de Analisi Difesa, que siempre ha puesto de relieve el excesivo énfasis con el que se atribuía al régimen de Kiev el papel de "luchador por la libertad", sin tener en cuenta que Ucrania se encuentra a la cola de todas las clasificaciones mundiales en términos de democracia, transparencia, respeto de los derechos humanos, libertad de prensa y económica.

*El apoyo de los medios de comunicación, de la opinión pública y de los políticos estadounidenses a Zelensky parece haber sido minado inicialmente por la sesión fotográfica y la entrevista con su esposa Olena que aparecieron en Vogue*: un producto propagandístico y glamuroso, pero realizado en un decorado de simulacro de guerra que chocaba con la realidad de la guerra real que viven muchos ucranianos y que, sobre todo, molestó a muchos estadounidenses que financian en gran medida a Ucrania y a su líder.

Sin duda, se dio más peso a las feroces críticas de Zelensky y de muchos miembros del gobierno ucraniano al informe de Amnistía Internacional, que señalaba que los militares de Kiev habían protegido a la población y utilizado infraestructuras civiles con fines bélicos en la guerra contra los rusos.

Al fin y al cabo, desde el principio del conflicto habíamos señalado que muchos vídeos difundidos por los mandos y departamentos del ejército ucraniano, las Fuerzas Territoriales y la Guardia Nacional mostraban claramente el uso de escuelas y casas como cuarteles y el despliegue de morteros y obuses en los patios traseros de las casas.

El pleno acceso a las fuentes de información en Donetsk y otras zonas del Donbass bajo control de las milicias rusas y prorrusas permitió una amplia cobertura informativa e imágenes de los bombardeos y disparos de cohetes de racimo con minas antipersona por parte de las fuerzas de Kiev contra núcleos de población en manos de los secesionistas.

Además, las imágenes de los muertos y los heridos estaban tan disponibles que en algunos casos fueron utilizadas por algunos periódicos y cadenas de televisión atribuyendo las víctimas al fuego ruso.

A principios de agosto, en *el New York Times, Thomas L. Friedman destacó la profunda crisis entre la administración Biden y el presidente ucraniano. Una "profunda desconfianza" entre Biden y Zelensky, "mucho mayor de lo que se informa" públicamente.* Friedman cita la reciente destitución del fiscal general ucraniano y del número uno del servicio de inteligencia nacional del SBU como una de las gotas que rompieron el vaso.

El columnista sostiene que *los funcionarios estadounidenses "están mucho más preocupados por los dirigentes ucranianos" de lo que dejan claro en sus discursos públicos, y que Estados Unidos no tiene una idea exacta de lo que ocurre en el gobierno de Kiev.*

El análisis de Friedman tuvo tanto peso (porque se basaba en pruebas objetivas) que el 2 de agosto el coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional (NSC) de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby, hizo saber que el presidente Joe Biden comprende la tensión a la que está sometido Zelensky y lo respeta.

Kirby no confirmó ni desmintió la revelación de Friedman, pero dijo que Biden "ha hablado muchas, muchas veces de su admiración por las cualidades de liderazgo y el valor del presidente Zelensky". Kirby añadió que Biden respeta a Zelensky y está "plenamente comprometido a seguir apoyando a Ucrania".

La Casa Blanca ha hecho, por tanto, una defensa obediente de la oficina de Zelensky, y no una negación de la crisis de confianza entre Washington y Kiev, que hace tiempo que se puso de manifiesto en el Análisis de la Defensa, precisamente porque los primeros en expresar su perplejidad por la transparencia del gobierno ucraniano en cuanto a las operaciones militares y el uso de armas occidentales fueron los servicios militares y de inteligencia.

Qué decir de *la investigación de CBS News que denunciaba cómo gran parte de las armas enviadas a Ucrania por Occidente no llegan a las unidades de combate sino que se pierden en el laberinto de la corrupción rampante.*

A pesar de que la emisora fue "inducida" por fuertes presiones a rectificar su investigación en la que salió a relucir que sólo el 30% de las armas suministradas por EEUU y sus aliados llegaron a manos de los militares ucranianos, parece claro que 0

También en este caso, el tema no es ciertamente nuevo, ya que Análisis de Defensa había planteado la cuestión de los suministros masivos de armas enviados sin ningún control a una nación con un índice muy alto de corrupción y criminalidad ya el 11 de marzo y luego en varios artículos posteriores.

Una de las críticas más autorizadas y feroces al papel de Estados Unidos en el conflicto de Ucrania apareció en Newsweek de la mano de Steve Cortes, ex asesor del presidente Donald Trump (en la foto de abajo a la derecha).

*"Volodymyr Zelensky revela cada vez más sus verdaderos colores. Durante meses, el presidente ucraniano ha disfrutado de la implacable adulación de la prensa, el público y las celebridades estadounidenses. Pero ahora, la realidad de su gobierno en Ucrania se está volviendo innegable, incluso para sus más ardientes partidarios en Estados Unidos, muchos de los cuales son republicanos",* escribe Cortés, recordando que Zelensky, al igual que Putin, *"cerró todos los medios de comunicación de la oposición y prohibió los partidos políticos de la oposición y despidió al equivalente ucraniano del fiscal general de Estados Unidos y del jefe de la CIA"*.

*"Los contribuyentes estadounidenses", señala Cortés, "están pidiendo prestados decenas de miles de millones de dólares que su país no tiene, para enviar fortunas al líder irresponsable de un país corrupto, todo para escalar una guerra en la que Estados Unidos no tiene ningún interés nacional vital y durante una recesión con una inflación galopante en casa".*

Cortés recuerda que *"Zelensky acaba de subir la apuesta, haciendo que la escalada estadounidense sea aún más equivocada" porque "acaba de apelar a China en una entrevista con el South China Morning Post* (también recogida por el Kiyv Post - Ed.) *pidiendo conversaciones directas con el presidente chino Xi Jinping para ayudar a Ucrania en sus esfuerzos de guerra y para ayudar a reconstruirla"*. En una llamada telefónica anterior con el dictador chino, Zelensky ofreció Ucrania como "puente hacia Europa para China".

Tocando un tema que ha pasado casi desapercibido en Europa, Cortés no tiene pelos en la lengua con el presidente ucraniano.

*"Zelensky insta abiertamente al adversario más peligroso de los Estados Unidos, el Partido Comunista Chino. Con este patético llamamiento con el sombrero en la mano al tiránico y violento politburó de Pekín, Zelensky renuncia firmemente a cualquier pretensión de ser un "ejemplo para los derechos humanos".

"Además -continúa Cortés-, Zelensky apela a la caridad de un país que financia directamente la guerra en Ucrania a través de la compra masiva de petróleo a Putin. En este sentido, Zelensky revela involuntariamente la insensatez de que las naciones más poderosas del mundo financien simultáneamente a ambos bandos de la guerra. Por ejemplo, mientras Estados Unidos envía más de 54.000 millones de dólares del dinero de nuestros ciudadanos a Ucrania, nuestros supuestos aliados en la OTAN han estado enviando hasta mil millones de dólares al día a Putin para la "energía rusa".

Temas y valoraciones interesantes, ciertamente atrevidos para la prensa italiana y gran parte de la europea, más inclinada a censurar las desviaciones del pensamiento único de quienes no han declarado públicamente que los rusos se comen a los niños que a debatir análisis que valoren los intereses nacionales sin anteojeras.*

Si hubiera expresado ese contenido en un periódico o en la televisión italiana, probablemente Cortés habría acabado en alguna lista de proscritos elaborada por algún intelectual o medio de comunicación políticamente correcto (al fin y al cabo, también fue asesor de Trump).

Las conclusiones de Cortés son aún más interesantes que sus valoraciones, incluso teniendo en cuenta que gran parte de los republicanos estadounidenses apoyan la ayuda a Ucrania y se oponen a la Rusia de Vladimir Putin.

*"Putin es un matón y Zelensky es un autócrata corrupto. Su lucha no implica ningún interés nacional vital de Estados Unidos. La intervención de Biden perjudica a Estados Unidos y empeora la situación del pueblo ucraniano, que se ha convertido en peón de una batalla de los oligarcas del Mar Negro. Estados Unidos debe insistir en el diálogo, la negociación y la desescalada. Si los partidos se niegan, entonces es el momento de adoptar un enfoque estadounidense de realismo y moderación, porque sencillamente esta no es nuestra batalla y Zelensky definitivamente no es nuestro luchador".*

Una cuestión sobre la que por fin s*ería útil abrir un debate político en Italia y también en Europa antes de que nos hundamos en el desastre energético y económico que amenaza con desbordar a los débiles y en gran medida inadecuados gobiernos europeos y con ellos a la Unión y al euro dentro de unos meses.*

Antes de que tengamos millones de personas con frío, hambre y sin trabajo, con disturbios y malestar social, hagámonos al menos las mismas preguntas que se hacen al otro lado del Atlántico, donde, además, tienen mucho menos que perder con las consecuencias de la guerra de Ucrania que nosotros, los europeos.

No en vano (¡no nos hagamos ilusiones sobre el valor de las alianzas!) el debate en Estados Unidos concierne ahora a los grandes medios de comunicación "mainstream" y podría anunciar un enfriamiento gradual del entusiasmo de Washington por la causa ucraniana, dadas las difíciles condiciones económicas en las que se encuentran tantos millones de estadounidenses, y las elecciones de mitad de mandato del próximo noviembre, en las que se espera que el Partido Demócrata pierda.

Que algo se mueve en esta dirección al otro lado del Atlántico se puede adivinar por los términos utilizados por el propio Cortés, un hombre acostumbrado a frecuentar la Casa Blanca y habituado al lenguaje de la política. Cuestionar que la de Ucrania es "nuestra guerra" y precisar que "los intereses nacionales no están en juego" es empezar a preparar políticamente el terreno para la retirada.

*El mismo patrón que, empezando por los medios de comunicación y los creadores de opinión, preparó el camino para la retirada estadounidense de Vietnam, Irak y Afganistán.*

Por lo tanto, es mejor decirlo claramente:* si el riesgo para los ucranianos es acabar siendo abandonados por Estados Unidos, como ocurrió con los vietnamitas, los iraquíes, los kurdos y los afganos, el riesgo para nosotros, los europeos, es encontrarnos pronto ante otro Afganistán (¿Kiev como Kabul?), con Estados Unidos desentendiéndose también de Ucrania, sin siquiera consultarnos, en nombre del cambio de prioridades de los intereses nacionales (probablemente presentado con la necesidad de evitar un conflicto nuclear) dejando a Europa sola para pagar el precio de las relaciones con Moscú, ahora definitivamente exacerbadas.*

Un escenario del que los europeos sólo podemos culparnos a nosotros mismos.


----------



## delhierro (18 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis sobre las "advertencias" de "accidente" en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia?. Cenando esta noche ya han aparecido en las "noticias" militares con trajes NRBQ en plan "estamos haciendo un simulacro por si acaso". Ya se ha puesto en marcha, pues, la propaganda, o se ha incrementado notablemente. Stoltenberg, Guterres, Grossi... Ya escuchamos esas "advertencias" con los carteles de la OTAN y de la ONU como telón de fondo. El secretario general de la OTAN "advertía" en marzo-abril de un posible "atentado de falsa bandera" por parte de Rusia (si la idea fuese que el atentado de falsa bandera pudiera ser de firma occidental, entonces es cuando tal vez, según el mainstream occidental, los atentados de falsa bandera no existen). El gobierno ruso y representantes del gobierno ruso en la ONU se desmarcan de esas "advertencias" que son más bien acusaciones directas. ¿Qué ganaría Rusia provocando un desastre de esa magnitud cuando Ucrania es país limítrofe con Rusia?, ¿y EEUU, que está en el quinto coño del epicentro de un hipotético y probable desastre en Zaporiyia?, ¿tiene sentido algo de todo esto?, ¿y Europa, pinta algo cuando países europeos del este quedarían afectados por un acontecimiento de esa magnitud?. Vamos a suponer que al final sucede el desastre, ¿y después, qué sucedería después si occidente (EEUU/OTAN) acusa a Rusia?, ¿cuáles serían las repercusiones de todo eso?. Por especular se pueden especular una infinidad de posibilidades.



Que los anglos van a muerte, y que no tendran reparos en que sus titeres sigan bombardeando la central hasta que se lie gordisima.

Lo que no me explico es que Putin siga sin mandarles una advertencia seria. Vale ganan terreno todos los dias, pero hay ataques a lso que deberia responder, para evitar males mayores.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y qué tendrá que ver lo que yo he escrito con eso que has escrito tú? Si lo único que he señalado es que Peski es un pueblo que está prácticamente en ruinas y en el que ya no vivía prácticamente nadie.



Pues mira, tienes razón. He creído que tu intención era acusar a los rusos de bombardear objetivos civiles, cuando solo pretendías restar valor a esa conquista. Retiro las afrentas y presento disculpas.


----------



## Adriano II (18 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es que Putin siga sin mandarles una advertencia seria



Las advertencias "serias" se hacen por otros canales (no twitter ni similares) ni tú ni yo nos ibamos a enterar


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Ago 2022)

Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"


"Hola. Siento mucho tener que escribir este mensaje, pero me vuelvo a Ucrania. Aquí [en España] no puedo vivir, es sólo trabajar para pagar alquiler y comida. Lo que gano aquí no lo veo. Regreso en coche y necesito dinero para gasolina, por lo que estaré muy agradecido con cualquier ayuda".Este...




www.epe.es


----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que los anglos van a muerte, y que no tendran reparos en que sus titeres sigan bombardeando la central hasta que se lie gordisima.
> 
> Lo que no me explico es que Putin siga sin mandarles una advertencia seria. Vale ganan terreno todos los dias, pero hay ataques a lso que deberia responder, para evitar males mayores.



A mí me da la impresión de que Putin está sobrepasado. Es flipante que ante un ataque nuclear obvio, usando una central nuclear, que es lo que busca Zelensky/USA, no haya amenazado con algo gordo y creíble a los que están detrás de esta operación. 


Por cierto, si revienten la central nuclear esto puede ser mucho peor que una bomba nuclear de pequeña potencia. Fijaos como están Hiroshima&Nagasaski, y como está Chernobyl.


----------



## Pato Sentado (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> De primero de relaciones internacionales y geoestrategia.
> 
> El bien y el mal no existen.
> 
> ...



El embajador Zorrilla lo resumió en una sola frase en su viral conferencia: E relaciones internacionales "los Reyes Magos son los padres"


----------



## pemebe (18 Ago 2022)

Fuente Ucra:

*Pronto se producirán "acontecimientos cruciales" en el frente - Dirección General de Inteligencia*

IRYNA BALACHUK 

La Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania predice que en breve pueden producirse "acontecimientos cruciales" en los frentes.

Fuente: Andrii Yusov, representante del servicio de prensa de la Dirección General de Inteligencia, en el noticiario conjunto 24/7

Cita: *"Es demasiado pronto para hablar de la retirada de las fuerzas rusas del territorio de Ucrania, pero Ucrania liberará todos sus territorios ocupados por el enemigo. En un futuro muy cercano, sin duda habrá algunos acontecimientos cruciales en todos los frentes. Estos acontecimientos no estarán necesariamente relacionados con fechas concretas, aunque el Día de la Independencia [de Ucrania, el 24 de agosto -ed.] se está discutiendo mucho en este momento, y este factor debe tenerse en cuenta"*.

Detalles: Yusov recordó que la Dirección de Inteligencia había informado previamente de que *"agosto y septiembre serán meses extremadamente importantes para las acciones de combate a lo largo de todo el frente"*.

Por el momento *"las tareas globales y estratégicas emprendidas por Putin, que odia maníacamente a Ucrania, no han cambiado, pero desde que comenzó la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania, Rusia se ha ido alejando cada vez más de la consecución de estos objetivos*".

Yusov también añadió que la guerra continúa, y *hay combates activos en casi todos los frentes. *

Antecedentes: 

El ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov, cree que "congelar" la guerra en Ucrania es actualmente imposible (lo que ocurrió cuando Rusia ocupó por primera vez Donbas), pero existe la posibilidad de que el nivel de actividad de combate disminuya.
La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania ha afirmado que los rusos podrían participar en provocaciones armadas, incluyendo algunas lanzadas desde Bielorrusia, programadas para coincidir con el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania el 24 de agosto. Sin embargo, la Fuerza Aérea declaró que ha estado preparada para el combate las 24 horas del día desde el comienzo de la guerra total con la Federación Rusa.


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"
> 
> 
> "Hola. Siento mucho tener que escribir este mensaje, pero me vuelvo a Ucrania. Aquí [en España] no puedo vivir, es sólo trabajar para pagar alquiler y comida. Lo que gano aquí no lo veo. Regreso en coche y necesito dinero para gasolina, por lo que estaré muy agradecido con cualquier ayuda".Este...
> ...



Que refugiados mas raros...


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

> Teuro dijo:
> Creo que en el sur de Europa sobreestimamos a los alemanes.





El_Suave dijo:


> Más bien ignoramos que Alemania está en modo guerra. La lógica de sus acciones es la lógica de la guerra, cuyos sacrificios y renuncias no se entienden desde la lógica de la paz.
> 
> También nos están pidiendo a nosotros, sus provincias del sur, que aceptemos esa lógica y dejemos de derrochar su gas, por ejemplo, entre otros recursos.
> 
> ...



¿Las acciones de Alemania tienen lógica? ¿cual? ¿la de reorganizarse hasta el suicidio con tal de no desavenir las órdenes de Washington-Londres? ¿la de pretender que el resto de europeos sigamos el mismo camino? no presento estas preguntas ante usted, sino a la vista pública. Entiendo su postura, pero pese a que es lógica, se basa en fundamentos falsos. Y seguro que si los recuerda, convendrá en que tengo razón al puntualizar esto. Y estos fundamentos son el 'lacayismo' extremo que sufre Alemania por mano de sus políticos corruptos y serviles a intereses extranjeros. A eso que podríamos llamar sin exagerar: 'el crimen organizado'.

Alemania, cabeza descabezada de Europa, debería decir: 'a la mierda con los americanos desde ya'. Y el resto de naciones de Europa decir: 'Sí, ya era hora'. Y es que basta ya de ser los mandolinos de los yankis. Basta ya de renunciar a nuestra soberanía. Basta ya de ofender a aquellos que solo hicieron negocios con nosotros y no pretendieron nunca despojarnos de nuestra prosperidad, sino unirse a ella.

Escribo esto mientras comienza (gracias a Dios) una tormenta en Valencia, con aparato eléctrico y olor a ozono. Truenos que suenan lejanos, heraldos (quizá) de otros estruendos no tan naturales que tendremos que escuchar aterrados si no recuperamos nuestro honor y nuestra soberanía como naciones libres.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y dale.
> Que ukrania no es un sujeto soberano. Ni europa, ni Kósovo, ni arabia saudi, ni egipto, ni corea del sur, ni japon... . .
> 
> En este mundo se cuentan con los dedos de una mano los paises soberanos. Todos los demas paises vivimos coaccionados por los intereses geoestrategicos de esos pocos países.
> ...



Pues no sé cuales son esos países soberanos. Desde luego que EEUU no lo son. Aquí constantemente los acusamos de ser la cabeza de todos los males ((ocasionalmente) me incluyo), cuando en realidad solo son un 'Zelensky' con pies grandes. 

Las corporaciones... las corporaciones. La pasta... la pasta manda. Seguir la pista del dinero. Y al final de ese sendero está: 'el Diablo'.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Es una opinión nada más. Quizá impregnada de deseos o de lo que yo haría...pero una opinión. Se prueba y después se puede escupir o por el contrario deleitarse con su sabor, ahí está la libertad.
> 
> Hay un sitio en Navarra( parece q es su tierra) único para estar solo y meditar. Es un sitio mágico y muy poco transitado. Sólo se escucha el viento y algún cencerro de vacas. Es un sitio mágico y de hecho allí se construyeron cromlech y dolientes. Se llama alto de Azpegi en valle de Aezkoa.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo con el pecado de su 'fuera de tópico', le dejo esta 'vieja' noticia que seguí con entusiasmo en su momento. Si gusta, busque más que vale la pena, pues es único en el mundo: El único río de leche lunar es vasco: "Lo más extraño que he visto nunca"

También pido perdón.


----------



## Peineto (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Las acciones de Alemania tienen lógica? ¿cual? ¿la de reorganizarse hasta el suicidio con tal de no desavenir las órdenes de Washington-Londres? ¿la de pretender que el resto de europeos sigamos el mismo camino? no presento estas preguntas ante usted, sino a la vista pública. Entiendo su postura, pero pese a que es lógica, se basa en fundamentos falsos. Y seguro que si los recuerda, convendrá en que tengo razón al puntualizar esto. Y estos fundamentos son el 'lacayismo' extremo que sufre Alemania por mano de sus políticos corruptos y serviles a intereses extranjeros. A eso que podríamos llamar sin exagerar: 'el crimen organizado'.
> 
> Alemania, cabeza descabezada de Europa, debería decir: 'a la mierda con los americanos desde ya'. Y el resto de naciones de Europa decir: 'Sí, ya era hora'. Y es que basta ya de ser los mandolinos de los yankis. Basta ya de renunciar a nuestra soberanía. Basta ya de ofender a aquellos que solo hicieron negocios con nosotros y no pretendieron nunca despojarnos de nuestra prosperidad, sino unirse a ella.
> 
> Escribo esto mientras comienza (gracias a Dios) una tormenta en Valencia, con aparato eléctrico y olor a ozono. Truenos que suenan lejanos, heraldos (quizá) de otros estruendos no tan naturales que tendremos que escuchar aterrados si no recuperamos nuestro honor y nuestra soberanía como naciones libres.



Alemania sigue prisionera. Rusia es culpable, faltaría más.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *En una reciente entrevista, Vladímir Zelenski confesó (como quien no quiere la cosa) *
> _*que no avisó a la población ucraniana sobre la ofensiva rusa…
> para salvar a su propio gobierno
> 
> ...



En este caso, lo único que ha hecho Zelensky, es lo mismo que habrían hecho cualesquiera de los gobernantes mundiales ante cualquier crisis similar: mentir. Y es que a este payaso se le pueden atribuir muchas maldades, y a buen cierto que esta es otra, pero ¿y qué haría el resto? e incluyo en ese resto a tito Vladimir y al xino.

Esto es lo mismo, y cada vez que intento explicar algo relacionado con estas cosas, recuerdo aquella peli que suelen... perdón, solían poner en Navidades junto con Ben-Hur y demás: 'Qué bello es vivir'. Y seguro que quienes la hayan visto así como media docena (o más) de veces, recordarán que la forma en la que 'el malo de la película' busca destruir la compañía de empréstitos que el protagonista (cuan joven James Stewart) dirige, es pretender que hagan efectivos todos los ingresos de ésta ¿y qué quiero decir? pues que 'la verdad' es que esa compañía no tenía (al igual que cualquier banco o caja) ese dinero en metálico. Pero esa 'verdad' no importa a no ser que alguien diga: 'el rey está desnudo'. Y si nadie lo hace, si nadie 'grita', incluso más tarde se generan beneficios. Pero si la verdad salta a la luz, no hay banco, nación ni nada que lo resista dentro de este sistema de cosas basado en la mentira, y en la falsa confianza que de ella se deriva. Y por ello el ucraniano 'Krusty' mintió... otra vez.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Hermano, yo sí te creo. Coñas aparte, es cierto, o así lo creo yo, que no viven bien. Pero también es cierto, que si no los masacrasen con sanciones y bloqueos, estarían mejor. Y con eso no quiero darle alas a ese régimen que detesto, pero las cosas, como son. Y añado, ese régimen, como ya he dicho en diferentes ocasiones, está ahí por que es el que quiere Washington que esté. Por que es el que ellos mismos han montado para evitar, al igual que en el resto de Hispanoamérica, se genere verdadero progreso y prosperidad, pues en el sistema de competencia brutal en el que vivimos, si ellos fuesen prósperos, arruinaban los EEUU.

Y es por estas cosas que doy tanto la murga con eso de 'cooperación versus competencia'.


----------



## raptors (18 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El único ejército extranjero que consiguió tomar territorio USA en el siglo XX.




*Y por más expedicione*s punitivas que llevaron a cabo en territorio mexicano los gUSAnos... nunca pudieron apresar a pancho villa....!!


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (18 Ago 2022)

Sobre biolaboratorios y guerra biológica. Vale la pena por lo menos echarle un vistazo a los documentos.


Spoiler



*Documentos*.


Spoiler



*11.05.2022*
*


Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/y-DMa9YpSkr_LA




Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tP_Qu9sRGrJKeA

*
*16.06.2022*
*


Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XGRDzJBQrIWJqg




Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/76Z9Mc6AQGoeyQ

*
*04.08.2022*
*


Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fe0rcRhelC_LDA




Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1VlSxAwhD5Hpbw

*
Originales en ruso.
*


Código:


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Rw7yFcxt7F2SfQ

*



*11.05.2022*

Briefing sur l'analyse des documents relatifs aux activités militaires et biologiques américaines en Ukraine (11 mai 2022).
*Briefing sur l'analyse des documents relatifs aux activités militaires et biologiques américaines en Ukraine (11 mai 2022)

09.06.2022*

Fact Sheet on WMD Threat Reduction Efforts with Ukraine, Russia and Other Former Soviet Un
*Fact Sheet on WMD Threat Reduction Efforts with Ukraine, Russia and Other Former Soviet Union Countries

16.06.2022*

Briefing on the results of analysing documents related to the military-biological activity of the USA in Ukraine (June 16, 2022)
*Briefing on the results of analysing documents related to the military-biological activity of the USA in Ukraine (June 16, 2022)

04.08.2022*

Briefing by Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov, Head of Nuclear,Biological and Chemical Protection Troops of the Russian Armed Forces
*Briefing by Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov, Head of Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Protection Troops of the Russian Armed Forces *


Aquí otras referencias curiosas.


Spoiler



*10.03.2022*

Russia accuses US of 'experimenting with bat Covid samples' in Ukraine
*Now Russia accuses US of 'experimenting with bat coronavirus samples' and carrying out research on ANTHRAX in Ukraine as White House warns Putin could use chemical or biological weapons after spreading 'preposterous propaganda'

13.04.2022*

U.S. Department of Defense awarded a contract for ‘COVID-19 Research’ in Ukraine 3 months before Covid was known to even exist
*U.S. Department of Defense awarded a contract for ‘COVID-19 Research’ in Ukraine 3 months before Covid was known to even exist

24.04.2022*

House intelligence committee speaks about new DNA bio-weapons
*'You can take someone's DNA and design a weapon that can kill them': House intelligence committee member warns people not to share health data with sites like 23andMe because it can be used to program new bio-weapons to target them*






Dos inputs de la periodista de investigación búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva relacionados con el accidente del avión que transportaba armas a Ucrania y el riesgo de sabotaje nuclear por oficiales de la OTAN supuestamente infiltrados en lugares estratégicos de la seguridad rusa. Por curiosidad.


Spoiler



*18.07.2022*

https://armswatch.com/ukrainian-plane-crash-reveals-us-deals-of-us-sanctioned-serbian-arms-dealer/
*Ukrainian plane crash reveals US deals of US-sanctioned Serbian arms dealer

10.08.2022*

https://armswatch.com/russian-nuclear-missile-control-units-have-been-compromised/
*Russian nuclear missile control units have been compromised*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no tengo a nadie en el ignore, eso es de cobardes, si no eres capaz de confrontar tus ideas con alguien que piensa diametralmente opuesto a ti, es que no tienes razón y lo de pensar, pues como que no te va



pues si quieres informarte hay que hacerlo .... pq para propaganda ya tenemos tele 5. Hay gente q queremos enterarnos de lo que pasa.

De hecho tu estas en un tris de pasar a mi lista de ignorados. Te aguanto pq de tanto en tanto aportas alguna cosilla y eres educado


----------



## Fabs (18 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"
> 
> 
> "Hola. Siento mucho tener que escribir este mensaje, pero me vuelvo a Ucrania. Aquí [en España] no puedo vivir, es sólo trabajar para pagar alquiler y comida. Lo que gano aquí no lo veo. Regreso en coche y necesito dinero para gasolina, por lo que estaré muy agradecido con cualquier ayuda".Este...
> ...



Con los pedazo coches que se gastan no me extraña que les falte dinero para gasolina.


----------



## España1 (18 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Con dinero en el bolsillo es muy fácil ser comunista


----------



## Nico (18 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me da la impresión de que Putin está sobrepasado. Es flipante que ante un ataque nuclear obvio, usando una central nuclear, que es lo que busca Zelensky/USA, no haya amenazado con algo gordo y creíble a los que están detrás de esta operación.




La respuesta la da Adriano:



Adriano II dijo:


> *Las advertencias "serias" se hacen por otros canales* (no twitter ni similares) ni tú ni yo nos ibamos a enterar




Los contactos y conversaciones Rusia-EE.UU. e incluso Rusia-Ucrania siguen existiendo para temas puntuales e importantes... y obviamente no son por "Twitter" y ni nos enteramos de lo que se cuece tras bambalinas.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

El jefe del Banco Central de Poland , Adam Glapiński, advirtió que Germany tiene como objetivo "la recuperación... de sus antiguas tierras, que ahora se encuentran dentro de las fronteras de Polonia, y la subyugación de todo este cinturón de países entre Alemania y Russia ".

. Poland’s central bank chief warns of German designs on Polish territory


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ago 2022)

*Desastre total de la producción, ventas e ingresos rusos en Gas y Petroleo

22% MENOS DE INGRESOS RUSOS POR COMBUSTIBLES EN JULIO*

El periodico ruso LENTA suele exponer noticias que el Pravda nunca publicaría. Puede ser que esta vez les corten el cuello por mostrar que El Rey está Desnudo. Los datos que publica son demoledores.

Donde están los cientos de foreros que de una que Asia absorberia todo el gas y petróleo ruso? Y encima a precios claramente más bajos



PRENSA RUSIA (LENTA)


*En la región asiática se notó una saciedad del petróleo ruso."

La región asiática ya está harta del petróleo ruso, por lo que parece lógica la ralentización en la compra de materias primas por parte de India y China*. Además, es poco probable que la región pueda absorber por completo los volúmenes que se liberarán tras la imposición de un embargo al petróleo ruso en Europa. Así lo afirmó en una conversación con Lenta.ru el analista de Finam, Alexander Potavin .

Bloomberg informó que *los suministros de petróleo a la región asiática cayeron al nivel más bajo desde marzo, un 22 por ciento menos que la semana pasada. *Esto se atribuye a la reducción de las compras por parte de India y China.

*Saturación de la región*

“A principios de esta semana, aparecieron datos estadísticos bastante débiles para julio en China: el crecimiento de las ventas minoristas y la producción industrial en China el mes pasado resultó ser más débil que las previsiones de los analistas”, dijo Potavin. — Es probable que los problemas en el sector inmobiliario local, junto con una estrategia de tolerancia cero para el coronavirus, continúen ejerciendo presión sobre la economía de la República Popular China a corto y mediano plazo. Esto, a su vez, tendrá un impacto negativo en la demanda de energía”.

*Desaceleración de las compras de materias primas rusas por parte de China por el Covid y la crisis inmobiliaria.

Según analistas de Kpler y Rystad, India y China no podrán absorber todos los volúmenes libres de materias primas rusas que se formen tras la entrada en vigor del embargo, ya que la región ya está sobresaturada de petróleo procedente de Rusia*”, advirtió el analista. .

*Pérdidas para Rusia*

Según el Ministerio de Finanzas, *los ingresos por petróleo y gas del presupuesto federal ruso ya cayeron un 22,5 por ciento en julio* frente al 11 por ciento en junio. El principal aporte, según explicó Potavin, lo hizo la baja en las tasas del derecho de exportación.

*Solo en junio, la caída en la producción de gas fue de 30,4 por ciento, y en julio la caída solo se intensificó a 35,8 por ciento*. En consecuencia, *hubo un desplome creciente de las exportaciones de gas: 49,7 por ciento en junio y 58,4 por ciento en julio.* Tampoco todo va bien con el petróleo. El suministro de petróleo ruso a los países de Europa occidental y del norte ha disminuido en los últimos meses antes de que entre en vigor un embargo en diciembre.

Potavin recordó que las entregas de petróleo de los Urales rusos a la UE a principios de agosto se hundieron en otro 28 por ciento. Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Suecia, Francia y Lituania han abandonado por completo las compras. Polonia redujo las importaciones en un 72 por ciento, Finlandia, en un 77.

*"Al mismo tiempo, según el Ministerio de Finanzas, el precio promedio de los Urales en julio cayó a $ 78,4 en comparación con $ 87,25 en junio*. En el tercer trimestre de este año, el precio promedio del petróleo de los Urales rusos ya es un 10 por ciento más bajo que el mismo período del año pasado: 4 .7 mil rublos contra 5.2 mil en el tercer trimestre de 2021. *En tales condiciones, el presupuesto ruso ahora recibe cantidades significativamente inferiores de ingresos y, para fin de año, la situación puede volverse aún más complicada”, concluyó Potavin.*
Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia anunció el éxito en el comercio con China: según el director del departamento de cooperación económica del departamento,










В азиатском регионе заметили пресыщение российской нефтью


Аналитик ФГ «Финам» Александр Потавин заявил, что азиатский регион, в частности, Индия и Китай уже пресытился российской нефтью, потому торможение закупок сырья из РФ выглядит логичным. Кроме того, маловероятным кажется то, что регион сможет поглотить объемы, которые освободятся после ввода...




m.lenta.ru


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## maromo (18 Ago 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> nada impide entonces darle carta blanca a la demolición de la de los conquistadores de este lado del mundo



Es que no son conquistadores, son tus antepasados. Los míos se quedaron aquí.

Si tienes algo que reprochar, hágalo a su antepasado.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

La planta Slovalco, ubicada en Eslovaquía, pondrá fin a su producción primaria de aluminio, según lo anunció este miércoles la compañía metalúrgica noruega Norsk Hydro, dueña mayoritaria de la instalación. Se precisa que el cierre se completará *para finales de septiembre*.

Desde Norsk Hydro vincularon la decisión con "las *condiciones marco adversas* y los altos precios de la electricidad, que *no muestran signos de mejora a corto plazo*". Asimismo, la jefa del consejo de administración de Slovalco, Ola Saeter, detalló que la planta, que funciona actualmente *al 60 % de su capacidad máxima* de 175.000 toneladas anuales, sufriría pérdidas financieras "sustanciales", si continuara funcionando más allá de 2022.

. Slovalco will stop primary aluminium production


----------



## Octubrista (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La planta Slovalco, ubicada en Eslovaquía, pondrá fin a su producción primaria de aluminio, según lo anunció este miércoles la compañía metalúrgica noruega Norsk Hydro, dueña mayoritaria de la instalación. Se precisa que el cierre se completará *para finales de septiembre*.
> 
> Desde Norsk Hydro vincularon la decisión con "las *condiciones marco adversas* y los altos precios de la electricidad, que *no muestran signos de mejora a corto plazo*". Asimismo, la jefa del consejo de administración de Slovalco, Ola Saeter, detalló que la planta, que funciona actualmente *al 60 % de su capacidad máxima* de 175.000 toneladas anuales, sufriría pérdidas financieras "sustanciales", si continuara funcionando más allá de 2022.
> 
> . Slovalco will stop primary aluminium production



Ese aluminio va (iba) a factorías de automoción (KIA/HYUNDAI, y grupo VW, que me venga ahora en mente) y algo también a aviación (Airbus), e industrias como la fabricación de ascensores.

Esa falta de aluminio aún hará subir más los precios, y faltará para algunos productos.
Habrá líneas de producción detenidas, paro, etc.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La respuesta la da Adriano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como en otros aspectos de la vida. Es el clásico "mira, te voy a decir una cosa, pero sólo la vamos a oír tú y yo, ¿estamos?" Las advertencias más serias suelen hacerse en privado.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Para una vez que "Amnistia Internacional" se les ocurre decir una verdad...
arman la de dios es cristo y comienzan a desdecirse; donde dije diego, digo...

Pero, al parecer , miembros empiezan a renunciar a Amnistía por decir la verdad:

Top Ukraine Amnesty International official resigns after report finds military operated in residential areas


----------



## Mitrofán (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Las acciones de Alemania tienen lógica? ¿cual? ¿la de reorganizarse hasta el suicidio con tal de no desavenir las órdenes de Washington-Londres? ¿la de pretender que el resto de europeos sigamos el mismo camino? no presento estas preguntas ante usted, sino a la vista pública. Entiendo su postura, pero pese a que es lógica, se basa en fundamentos falsos. Y seguro que si los recuerda, convendrá en que tengo razón al puntualizar esto. Y estos fundamentos son el 'lacayismo' extremo que sufre Alemania por mano de sus políticos corruptos y serviles a intereses extranjeros. A eso que podríamos llamar sin exagerar: 'el crimen organizado'.
> 
> Alemania, cabeza descabezada de Europa, debería decir: 'a la mierda con los americanos desde ya'. Y el resto de naciones de Europa decir: 'Sí, ya era hora'. Y es que basta ya de ser los mandolinos de los yankis. Basta ya de renunciar a nuestra soberanía. Basta ya de ofender a aquellos que solo hicieron negocios con nosotros y no pretendieron nunca despojarnos de nuestra prosperidad, sino unirse a ella.
> 
> Escribo esto mientras comienza (gracias a Dios) una tormenta en Valencia, con aparato eléctrico y olor a ozono. Truenos que suenan lejanos, heraldos (quizá) de otros estruendos no tan naturales que tendremos que escuchar aterrados si no recuperamos nuestro honor y nuestra soberanía como naciones libres.



podría ser falta de soberanía y lacayunismo o un revival actualizado de la doctrina del lebensraum...


----------



## Mitrofán (18 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues si quieres informarte hay que hacerlo .... pq para propaganda ya tenemos tele 5. Hay gente q queremos enterarnos de lo que pasa.
> 
> De hecho tu estas en un tris de pasar a mi lista de ignorados. Te aguanto pq de tanto en tanto aportas alguna cosilla y eres educado



puestos en la balanza de anubis lo que aporta y lo que cansa el juicio es claro, que lo devore inmisericorde el monstruo horrible del ignore.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (18 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Mucha gente ignora que cuando te meten en el ignore (valga la redundancia) no es solo que dejen de leer tus mensajes, es que tu tampoco lees los mensajes de quienes te están ignorando. Por eso todo el mundo tiene la percepción de que "va ganando su bando". En realidad, para la mayor parte de la gente, hay dos foros paralelos, uno con los propagandistas de un lado y otro con los propagandistas del otro.



Pretender que vaya ganando un bando u otro dependa de las opiniones mayoritarias de un foro es tener mucha fe en la cultura y el sentido común de las mayorías...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los refugiados ucranianos que se van de España: "Con estos sueldos y estos precios es imposible vivir"
> 
> 
> "Hola. Siento mucho tener que escribir este mensaje, pero me vuelvo a Ucrania. Aquí [en España] no puedo vivir, es sólo trabajar para pagar alquiler y comida. Lo que gano aquí no lo veo. Regreso en coche y necesito dinero para gasolina, por lo que estaré muy agradecido con cualquier ayuda".Este...
> ...




¿Me estás diciendo que estos herederos de la URSS desprecian vivir en la libertad de nuestro pais con su sacrosanto libremercado?
No entiendo nada  

¿Qué creen que les espera con Zelensky, ser Suiza?


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para una vez que "Amnistia Internacional" se les ocurre decir una verdad...
> arman la de dios es cristo y comienzan a desdecirse; donde dije diego, digo...
> 
> Pero, al parecer , miembros empiezan a renunciar a Amnistía por decir la verdad:
> ...



Si se tiene claro que Amnistía (AI) se creó para hacer campaña contra la Unión Soviética,
y no para atacar los puestos de avanzada del imperialismo. No es de extrañar que algunos
de los veteranos se vayan.
Cualquier atontao puede decir verdades de perogrullo, lo que hace falta es buen montaje 
bien financiado y cuidadosamente organizado para hacer lo que hace AI. La megafonia
coreográfica es la que manda.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

En Nikolaev


Artículo Original: Larissa Shesler Recientemente, los patriotas locales han irradiado en sus publicaciones una estúpida euforia, han multiplicado los posts y las fotos falsas sobre los miles de sol…




slavyangrad.es











En Nikolaev


18/08/2022

Artículo Original: Larissa Shesler 


Recientemente, los _patriotas_ locales han irradiado en sus publicaciones una estúpida euforia, han multiplicado los posts y las fotos falsas sobre los miles de soldados rusos que decían que habían quedado rodeados en la margen derecha del Dniéper [incluso Oleksiy Arestovich publicitó esa información falsa-_Ed_] y sobre el inminente ataque contra Jerson. Pero, de repente, vuela una _rara avis_ en medio del río Dniéper, un aislado patriota que ha sobrevivido a dos semanas entre la niebla de mentiras. Y ahora reina el desánimo y aparecen entre ellos premoniciones de un “segundo Mariupol”. Las declaraciones de Georgy Tuka, viceministro para las personas desplazadas, sobre una futura evacuación forzosa de la población de Nikolaev tampoco podía causar optimismo. Entre la población local crece la sensación de que Nikolaev pronto se convertirá en el epicentro de una nueva escalada militar.

El reclutamiento no modera su intensidad y, salvo empleados de la policía y de las oficinas de reclutamiento, pueden recibir citaciones todos los trabajadores, incluidos los de servicios sociales e incluso rectores de universidad. Todo esto ha llevado a que muchos jóvenes residentes de Nikolaev se escondan sigilosamente con sus abuelas en los pueblos, en dachas o, los de mayor poder adquisitivo, en residencias del mar Negro. El ejército ha comenzado una campaña para intimidar a los reclutas y la prensa de Nikolaev ha publicado, por ejemplo, la causa penal contra un prófugo que evadió el reclutamiento en Pervomaisk, región de Nikolaev. Lo más probable es que, en lugar de desaparecer sin decir nada tras recibir la citación, se negó a aceptarla, por lo que ahora se enfrenta a una pena de prisión de entre tres y cinco años. Por cierto, no es mala alternativa frente a la posibilidad de acabar con cada célula de tu cuerpo esparcida ante la llegada de un misil.

Como siempre, existen aquellos para los que la guerra es una bendición. En Nikolaev, se ha abierto una causa penal contra los dueños de una armería que vendía falsos chalecos antibalas, cascos y otro equipamiento para los voluntarios, que envían este material a las tropas ucranianas. En general, la cuestión de los voluntarios en Ucrania se está convirtiendo en una panacea para los investigadores del robo rampante de donaciones y reventa de ayuda humanitaria. Estoy segura de que muchos voluntarios que compraron chalecos antibalas falsos que no protegen de nada en estas tiendas eran perfectamente conscientes de la basura que estaban adquiriendo. Pero el dinero nunca huele mal.

El Gobierno tampoco se olvida de los suyos. La caída del precio de la gasolina y el diésel animó al Gobierno a volver a imponer el IVA. Y si ayer se podía ver en las gasolineras de Nikolaev combustible a 45 grivnas, tras el retorno del IVA el precio volverá a las antiguas 55-60 grivnas. No habrá tiempo de que nadie se acostumbre.

Mientras tanto, la prensa _patriótica_ comienza una nueva campaña para promover la represión contra los “partidarios del mundo ruso”. Como supuestos alentadores del anti-Maidan de Nikolaev en 2014 se han empezado a mencionar los nombres del abogado detenido Arbatsky, el exdiputado Igor Kopeika y algunos más. Como alguien que tuvo relación directa con la dirección del movimiento anti-Maidan en Nikolaev, puedo decir que, en ese momento, ni siquiera escuché el nombre de Arbatsky, ni se recibió una sola grivna de esas personas. Por otra parte, como no se recibió de nadie más. Pero me compadezco del abogado Arbatsky, a quien intentan acusar únicamente porque probablemente no profese ideas banderistas.

Los misiles nocturnos han impactado contra el famoso edificio Kiev-Mogila de Nikolaev. La semana pasada, un conocido canal de _Telegram_ publicó que había tropas situadas allí. Una visita a la oficina de admisiones realizada justo después de la publicación no convenció de que el objetivo de los misiles fuera ese edificio. En un edificio enorme en un territorio tan amplio, siempre se puede encontrar una habitación para una excursión así. En general, los misiles rusos rara vez impactan en el centro de la ciudad e intentan no afectar a los edificios residenciales. Los principales ataques se producen en las zonas industriales y los puertos.

Aunque después de la guerra, las fábricas, universidades y edificios residenciales tendrán que ser restaurados. Y tendrán que reaparecer los nombres rusos en calles y plazas.


----------



## Egam (18 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y sobre todo cuando son clones @Egam y este hilo está plagado de ellos que cobran un sueldo.



Yo estoy convencido de que algunos son IA (bots), y que el calvo se lleva una pasta por "cooperar".


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Destrucción de objetivos de las AFU con los últimos misiles Izdelie-305E de alta precisión

Misil guiado polivalente ligero Izdelie 305E con buscador inercial-satélite y térmico combinado
(peso - 105 kg, longitud - 2 m, velocidad - 230 m/s, altura de vuelo 100 a 600 m, alcance - hasta 14,5 km).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

*Un resumen desde el frente:*

☠ El 37º batallón de la 56ª brigada de infantería mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha perdido completamente su eficacia en el combate. Las pérdidas de personal superaron el 60%.

✈ Más de 80 nacionalistas del 18º batallón de la 35ª Brigada de Marines de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos por las armas de precisión de la fuerza aérea rusa

☠ Más de 90 mercenarios extranjeros destruidos en los ataques contra Kharkiv.

La artillería destruyó más de 250 cazas de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de las AFU y tres depósitos de municiones.

La defensa aérea rusa derribó 10 vehículos aéreos no tripulados e interceptó tres proyectiles MLRS.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/21663









 Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Un artículo sobre entrevistas con los elementos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania
- personajes seriamente tocados del ala y lo mejor de cada casa- que pululan por allá,
bastante entretenido:
*"Todo el mundo es un poco problemático en la Legión Internacional de Ucrania"*

*




*


----------



## El Mercader (18 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> podría ser falta de soberanía y lacayunismo o un revival actualizado de la doctrina del lebensraum...



O simplemente puede ser que estén comprados o amenazados de alguna forma. No obstante, la mayor parte de los dirigentes europeos han sido elegidos entre aquellos que han estudiado en universidades americanas y han trabajado para alguna organización atlantista: Los moldean desde pequeños. En Langley no dejan nada al azar.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Liz Truss’ Global Britain Agenda Tries to Reverse Time


The British Empire continues to exert a vast top-down influence over world affairs, Matthew Ehret writes. Many things are reversible. That weight you put on…




www.strategic-culture.org






La agenda británica global de Liz Truss intenta invertir el tiempo


(Trad. Google)
17/08/2022

por Mateo Ehret


*El Imperio Británico continúa ejerciendo una gran influencia de arriba hacia abajo sobre los asuntos mundiales, escribe Matthew Ehret.*

Muchas cosas son reversibles. Ese peso que pusiste el último día de acción de gracias, los baches esparcidos por todo Nueva Jersey e incluso la pérdida de cabello pueden revertirse fácilmente.

Una cosa que no es reversible es el tiempo, pero a pesar de su imposibilidad, los tecnócratas delirantes hambrientos de poder se han mostrado absolutamente comprometidos a llevar al mundo no solo a los días de gloria de la geopolítica imperial británica del siglo XIX, sino aún más atrás en la altura. o el feudalismo medieval, aunque con algunos giros tecnocráticos modernos.

La actual aspirante a líder de Gran Bretaña, Liz Truss, quien sin duda tomará la batuta del buque de estado del Reino Unido en septiembre, ha esbozado su compromiso de restaurar la estúpida política de "Gran Bretaña Global", que es simplemente un patético intento de restaurar el Imperio Británico a su días de gloria mientras renovaba la agenda de larga data presentada por primera vez por Cecil Rhodes en su testamento de 1877 (también conocido como Mis confesiones de fe), donde el archi-racista dijo:

_"¿Por qué no deberíamos formar una sociedad secreta con el único objetivo de promover el Imperio Británico y traer a todo el mundo incivilizado bajo el dominio británico para la recuperación de los Estados Unidos para hacer de la raza anglosajona un solo imperio?" ._​ 
En un discurso reciente, Truss describió sus prioridades para esta nueva agenda de Gran Bretaña Global al señalar la influencia maligna de China en todo el mundo y los supuestos deseos de dominación global de Rusia. En su discurso, Truss dijo:

_"Me aseguraré de que la Commonwealth esté en el centro de mis planes para la Gran Bretaña Global"._​ 
_"Como uno de los grupos más grandes de democracias amantes de la libertad, debemos asegurarnos de que siga habiendo beneficios claros para permanecer como miembro de la Commonwealth y ofrecer a las naciones una alternativa clara a la creciente influencia maligna de Beijing"._​ 
Esta declaración representa el colmo de la hipocresía ya que ninguna nación tiene más sangre en sus manos, ni en el pasado ni en el presente, que Gran Bretaña. Desde administrar un imperio global de esclavitud económica y haber invadido casi todas las naciones de la Tierra en un momento u otro, Gran Bretaña continúa ejerciendo un gran control sobre las concesiones mineras de África con más de $ 1 billón de intereses mineros directos controlados por británicos y/o la Commonwealth británica. corporaciones basadas en Según el informe de 2016 producido por War on Want : “_101 empresas que cotizan en la Bolsa de Valores de Londres (LSE), la mayoría de ellas británicas, tienen operaciones mineras en 37 países del África subsahariana. En conjunto, controlan más de un billón de dólares de los recursos más valiosos de África. El gobierno del Reino Unido ha utilizado su poder e influencia para garantizar que las empresas mineras británicas tengan acceso a las materias primas de África. Este fue el caso durante el período colonial y sigue siendo el caso hoy_ ”.

Como se describe en The Spider's Web , la ciudad de Londres es el centro neurálgico de las finanzas mundiales, con el Banco de Inglaterra y los paraísos fiscales extraterritoriales de la Commonwealth que brindan apoyo para billones de dólares de lavado de dinero de drogas, financiamiento del terrorismo y otras prácticas corruptas a nivel mundial, como se expone. . Durante los 250 años de hegemonía británica sobre el mundo, las naciones empobrecidas del mundo se encontraron más empobrecidas, menos capaces de adquirir medios de producción industrial y más en guerra consigo mismas y con sus vecinos a través de tácticas de dividir para vencer.

Desde el punto de vista de las operaciones de inteligencia global, Gran Bretaña es el creador y la estructura de mando central del aparato de inteligencia Five Eyes y también ha sido apodado "Londonistan" por haber brindado refugio a grupos terroristas internacionales que han encontrado refugio bajo la ideología liberal superficial de tolerancia. Bretaña. También se descubrió que la inteligencia británica ayudó a crear y/o continuó apoyando a grupos terroristas a nivel internacional, como lo describe el investigador de EIR Michael Billington en el informe de 2020 Creación y control británicos del terrorismo islámico: Antecedentes de la derrota del terrorismo de China en Xinjiang .

China, por otro lado, no ha mostrado más que buena voluntad cuando realiza negocios con sus vecinos económicamente menos avanzados, ya sea en Asia, Medio Oriente, África o América Latina.

Si bien es cierto que tanto China como Gran Bretaña están promoviendo activamente el aumento de las zonas de libre comercio, es solo China quien realmente apoya una política de crecimiento honesto y un campo de juego justo con aumentos reales y medibles de educación, estándares de vida, poderes industriales productivos de trabajo y actividad económica de espectro completo dentro de sus países socios.

Si bien China ha proporcionado préstamos a gran escala para corredores de transporte, nuevas zonas industriales e inversiones en carbón, petróleo, gas natural, energía hidroeléctrica y nuclear a países que necesitan desesperadamente un desarrollo real, la Gran Bretaña global y sus cohortes estadounidenses/europeas han pasado décadas solo brindando Préstamos condicionados con condiciones y tecnologías verdes "apropiadas" que evitarán para siempre que África u otras naciones pobres se mantengan en pie por sí mismas.

Una vez más, haciéndose eco de la agenda de la Mesa Redonda para una federación imperial bajo un sistema de comercio preferencial en toda la Commonwealth como el bloque económico dominante en el mundo, Truss declaró

_"Dar prioridad al comercio con países de la Commonwealth fortalecerá los lazos económicos y de seguridad, al mismo tiempo que impulsará las oportunidades para que las empresas británicas accedan a uno de los bloques económicos más grandes del mundo"._​ 
La idea de Gran Bretaña Global siempre ha tenido en su corazón el concepto de una Commonwealth británica integrada con los Five Eyes a la cabeza de la inteligencia, la Ciudad de Londres a la cabeza de las finanzas y las estructuras hereditarias de poder centradas en la Corona como el fuente titular de todos los honores a través de la cual todas las ramas del estado profundo internacional derivan sus poderes.

Desde 1833, Global Britain ha sido administrada por un sistema pseudoprivado de Crown Agents, hoy llamado Crown Agents for Overseas Government and Administration . Este vasto organismo existe como un estado semioficial y se describe a sí mismo como " una emanación de la corona " y es extremadamente activo en Europa Central y Oriental con su mayor enfoque en el sistema de gestión económica, energética y de salud de Ucrania. La agencia está asociada con el Banco Mundial, la ONU y la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates y actúa como una gigantesca sociedad de cartera con un accionista llamado Crown Agents Foundation con sede en Southwark, Londres.

Establecida en la década de 1930 como la nueva cara del Imperio Británico, la Commonwealth británica de hoy ocupa 12,2 millones de millas cuadradas de territorio, alberga a 2,400 millones de personas y representa el 21 % de la superficie terrestre del mundo. Para aquellos que todavía creen en el mito de que el Imperio Británico desapareció después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, vale la pena contrastar los mapas de la Commonwealth y el Imperio.













El hecho es que el Imperio Británico continúa ejerciendo una gran influencia de arriba hacia abajo sobre los asuntos mundiales. A pesar de haber desaparecido nominalmente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, dando paso a un "Imperio estadounidense", la Gran Bretaña global es simplemente un intento de hacer explícito lo que siempre ha sido cierto. Los estrategas de hoy en día que gestionan la "fiesta de presentación" de la agenda británica global están en un intento desesperado de posicionar a la Commonwealth como el centro de una nueva era posterior al reinicio. Este reposicionamiento requiere la desintegración controlada de una bomba de tiempo de derivados de $ 1,5 billones llamada "sistema financiero" y un período de guerra civil sostenida en los EE. UU. Pero también requiere la inexistencia de China, Rusia o cualquier otra red organizada de estados nacionales que rechacen las demandas de reducirse a la condición de esclavos despoblados.

Esa última parte de la ecuación es donde todo el plan se desmorona terriblemente para los herederos modernos de Churchill y Oswald Mosley, cuyas torres de marfil modelos utópicos del nuevo orden mundial exigen una inversión completa de las fuerzas objetivas de la historia que exigen un destino muy diferente. para la humanidad Este es un destino mucho más armonioso en el que estos feudalistas no tienen un papel importante que desempeñar a menos que modifiquen profundamente sus formas y adquieran algunas habilidades útiles.

Este hecho lo describió perfectamente nada menos que el presidente Putin el 20 de julio de 2022 cuando realizó una evaluación de los cambios positivos iniciados por la creciente alianza multipolar. En su discurso , Putin dijo:

_"Estos enormes cambios son irreversibles, por supuesto. Están en marcha procesos nacionales y globales para desarrollar los fundamentos y principios de un orden mundial armonioso, más justo, más centrado en la comunidad y más seguro como alternativa al orden mundial existente, o el orden mundial unipolar en el que vivimos, y que, debido a su naturaleza, se está convirtiendo definitivamente en un freno para el desarrollo de nuestra civilización”._​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa advirtió sobre la inminente provocación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye*


18 de agosto de 2022, 09:17




El régimen de Kyiv está preparando una provocación resonante el 19 de agosto en el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. El jueves 18 de agosto, el representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, advirtió sobre esto durante una sesión informativa.

https://iz.ru/1378628/ekaterina-postnikova/smirnyi-atom-smogut-li-eksperty-magate-popast-na-zaporozhskuiu-aes
Según él, para implementar el comando planificado del grupo Dnepr, despliega puestos de observación de radiación en Zaporozhye.

“El 19 de agosto, el régimen de Kyiv está preparando una provocación resonante en el ZNPP durante una visita a Ucrania del Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, como resultado de lo cual se acusará a la Federación Rusa de crear un desastre provocado por el hombre en esta central eléctrica. ”, dijo Konashenkov.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues si quieres informarte hay que hacerlo .... pq para propaganda ya tenemos tele 5. Hay gente q queremos enterarnos de lo que pasa.
> 
> De hecho tu estas en un tris de pasar a mi lista de ignorados. Te aguanto pq de tanto en tanto aportas alguna cosilla y eres educado



Creo que información "pura" en un foro donde hay tanta gente parcial, esa información va a estar siempre sesgada, es la naturaleza, ocurre lo mismo con medios de información de cualquier clase, todo está sesgado según opiniones, lo que es, además, completamente humano.
Pero la función que tiene un foro es la de discutir en base a esa información sesgada, no tiene otra, por eso digo lo de que es una estupidez meter a nadie en "ignorados" ya que, si es un pirado, no te va a hacer daño a través de la pantalla y si no lo es, te estás perdiendo ese debate, que al fin y al cabo es lo único importante que se pueden hacer en sitios como este. Lo contrario es meterse en un espejo donde solo escuchamos (o leemos) lo que queremos escuchar, y si eso ya está sesgado por naturaleza, lo lógico es llegar siempre a conclusiones incorrectas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

Respuesta asimétrica de Putin a la OTAN…muy interesante ver las caras de circunstancias de los soldados yankees de la base…





Российский боевой вертолёт перепугал американских военных пролётом над военной базой США


Российский ударный вертолёт "проинспектировал" американскую военную базу в Сирии.




avia.pro


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

"¿Sobrevivirá la Unión Europea a la crisis energética? ¿O sólo caerá la eurozona?"
(Hay que registrarse)

y la sinopsis es la siguiente:
"La crisis energética que se nos avecina conduce al colapso del 'milagro económico' alemán.
Alemania arrastra a Europa a su trampa. La miseria económica se traslada a los ciudadanos
"de a pie". Los gobiernos deben garantizar un techo y servicios básicos para todos"...


----------



## coscorron (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El teniente coronel Ruslan Mukhametkhanov dio un "paso de buena voluntad" - oficialmente desnazificado y desmilitarizado.



Sabes que con este tipo de necrológicas insultantes lo que dais es asco verdad??


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sabes que con este tipo de necrológicas insultantes lo que dais es asco verdad??



Hacer eso es algo propio de gente enferma.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Creo que información "pura" en un foro donde hay tanta gente parcial, esa información va a estar siempre sesgada, es la naturaleza, ocurre lo mismo con medios de información de cualquier clase, todo está sesgado según opiniones, lo que es, además, completamente humano.
> Pero la función que tiene un foro es la de discutir en base a esa información sesgada, no tiene otra, por eso digo lo de que es una estupidez meter a nadie en "ignorados" ya que, si es un pirado, no te va a hacer daño a través de la pantalla y si no lo es, te estás perdiendo ese debate, que al fin y al cabo es lo único importante que se pueden hacer en sitios como este. Lo contrario es meterse en un espejo donde solo escuchamos (o leemos) lo que queremos escuchar, y si eso ya está sesgado por naturaleza, lo lógico es llegar siempre a conclusiones incorrectas.



pues el que se pasen de sesgo se va a mi lista de IGNORE pq no me apetece perder el tiempo...


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

_*Kiev estaría preparando una provocación en la nuclear de Zaporozhye.
Está prevista para el 19 de agosto y relacionada con la visita del Secretario
General de la ONU a Ucrania, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. 
El objetivo es acusar a Rusia de crear una catástrofe. La 44ª Brigada
de Artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tiene previsto lanzar el 19 *_
*de agosto ataques de artillería en el territorio de la central nuclear.*


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Sabes que con este tipo de necrológicas insultantes lo que dais es asco verdad??



Si quieres decirselo en directo, siempre entra a las 12 de la mañana a trabajar en el hilo...


----------



## coscorron (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los gobiernos deben garantizar un techo y servicios básicos para todos"...



Esto se les ha olvidado... Creo que ahora lo importante es que puedas ducharte con agua fría y alumbrarse con una vela y puedas decir jodete Putin.... Cuando la UE vendió a USA el bienestar de sus ciudadanos por el interés del lobbie energético USANO.


----------



## millie34u (18 Ago 2022)

por favor enviad el video del grupo wagner


----------



## Yomateix (18 Ago 2022)

Lo de los refugiados que se largan porque no los ayudan más es una soberana chorrada para pedir más y más ayudas para los refugiados.

" "Mi familia sigue allí y aquí no tenemos trabajo ni ayudas."
"algunos de ellos han sido* expulsados del programa de acogida* a los refugiados que puso en marcha el Ministerio de Inclusión y que aplica Cruz Roja."

Si alguno ha sido expulsado del programa de acogida, será porque tiene recursos de sobra para dejar de vivir de las ayudas. España ha sido el cuarto país que más refugiados ha acogido según Acnur....si se van unos cuantos que buen camino lleven. Porque lo que es absurdo es ser uno de los paises donde la economía está peor y ser de los que más refugiados acoge, como si no hubiese suficiente con las ayudas económicas que se dan a los que llegan en patera y que estamos en primera línea. No se puede seguir acogiendo inmigrantes por todos lados y seguir dando ayudas a todos, es económicamente insostenible.

"Primero se cubren las necesidades básicas y de manutención y después se busca su autonomía y se apoya al refugiado mediante ayudas económicas para el alquiler, para manutención y ayuda de bolsillo si sigue necesitándolo”

Y para quienes no entraban en este programa, 400 euros mensuales por familia y 100 euros adicionales por cada menor. Es decir lo normal es estar en el programa, que te cubre todas las necesidades básicas, alimentación, vivienda, educación, asistencia médica y una paguita que se supone pequeña, además de ser prioritario el encontrarles trabajo por delante de cualquier Español.

Sinceramente no se de que se pueden quejar. ¿Que esperaban una ayuda de 2.000e más vivienda, asistencia médica y educación gratuita y que además les buscasen el trabajo que más les gustase por ser ellos? Dudo mucho que en Ucrania vayan a tener alimentación y vivienda gratuita más una pequeña paga. Pero claro, sal a quejarte y puede que lleguen más ayudas económicas.


----------



## EUROPIA (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

* Rusia denuncia que Kiev prepara una provocación en la central nuclear de Zaporozhie durante la visita de Guterres a Ucrania *


En el territorio de la planta y en las zonas circundantes no hay armamento pesado, únicamente hay unidades de seguridad, indicó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.





Instalaciones de enfriamiento de la planta nuclear de Zaporozhie, Energodar, Ucrania, el 5 de abril de 2022. Sputnik 
Kiev planea organizar el 19 de agosto una provocación en la central nuclear de Zaporozhie durante la visita del secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, a Ucrania, para culpar a Moscú de una catástrofe tecnológica, denunció este jueves el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov.
De acuerdo a sus palabras, una brigada de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pretende atacar la zona desde posiciones de tiro situadas en la ciudad de Níkopol.



Entretanto, las tropas ucranianas de defensa radiológica, química y biológica deberían concentrarse cerca de la central nuclear antes de este viernes para estar preparados a registrar el accidente que se produciría, así como "llevar a cabo un conjunto de medidas para *demostrar la supuesta eliminación de sus consecuencias*", señaló.

Mientras, el grupo ucraniano operativo Dniéper despliega puestos de monitoreo de la radiación cerca de la central, además de organizar el entrenamiento de las unidades de la 108.ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial, la 44.ª Brigada de Artillería y las unidades militares estacionadas en Zaporozhie "sobre las acciones en condiciones de contaminación radiactiva de la zona", agregó el vocero.
Por su parte, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia "están tomando todas las *medidas necesarias para garantizar la seguridad *de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie", subrayó.

Konashénkov afirmó que en el territorio de la planta y en las zonas circundantes *no hay armamento pesado*, únicamente hay unidades de seguridad.

*"Chantaje nuclear"*
Desde el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso calificaron los preparativos de Kiev en la central de Zaporozhie como "un chantaje nuclear".
"Esto no es solo una provocación, es lo que llamamos chantaje nuclear", expresó la portavoz de la Cancilería, María Zajárova. "Una provocación alrededor de una instalación nuclear durante mucho tiempo, una *amenaza directa a la energía nuclear*. Es sin duda un acto de chantaje nuclear", aseveró.

El jefe de la ONU llegó el miércoles a la ciudad ucraniana de Lvov, donde participará en una reunión trilateral con el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, y su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Asimismo, se espera que en el marco de su viaje mantenga una reunión bilateral con el mandatario ucraniano y visite Odesa, uno de los puertos utilizados para la exportación de productos agrícolas ucranianos, así como el Centro de Coordinación Conjunto en Estambul (Turquía), que supervisa esas exportaciones.

La situación en la central nuclear de Zaporozhie se viene agravando desde el pasado viernes. 5 de agosto, cuando las autoridades de la ciudad de Energodar denunciaron varios ataques contra la planta, que atribuyeron a las fuerzas ucranianas.
Al día siguiente, el director del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi, declaró que la institución se encontraba "extremadamente preocupada" por las acciones bélicas cerca de la central, advirtiendo que el riesgo de una *catástrofe nuclear* es "muy real". No obstante, el pasado jueves las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron nuevamente las instalaciones.
En este contexto, Rusia convocó una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para abordar la situación, durante la cual Grossi propuso que una misión de expertos inspeccione las instalaciones. Asimismo, instó tanto a las autoridades rusas como ucranianas a cooperar para que el personal convocado tenga acceso a la central.
El pasado domingo, la Unión Europea instó a Rusia a retirar inmediatamente sus fuerzas militares de la central y de toda Ucrania, al tiempo que acusó a Moscú de impedir que *"se cumpla la seguridad nuclear y radiológica"* en la planta. Por su parte, desde la Cancillería rusa desmintieron las acusaciones de Bruselas y reiteraron que los ataques contra la planta nuclear los llevan a cabo formaciones ucranianas "bajo las órdenes de Kiev".


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Es un no parar de morirse


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues el que se pasen de sesgo se va a mi lista de IGNORE pq no me apetece perder el tiempo...



El problema es que tú también tienes sesgo, todos lo tenemos


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

* Bulgaria suspende las exportaciones de madera al triplicarse la demanda en el país *

La nación está sufriendo una grave escasez de esta materia prima, principal insumo para la calefacción en zonas rurales, lo que en el futuro cercano podría provocar un aumento de los precios, advirtió el ministro de Agricultura.

El ministro de Agricultura búlgaro, Yavor Gechev, confirmó este miércoles que el país está sufriendo una grave escasez de madera, lo que en el futuro cercano podría provocar un aumento de los precios. No obstante, los habitantes de las zonas rurales, para los que es ese *el principal medio de calefacción*, no correrán riesgo de pasar frío este invierno, aseguró Gechev en una entrevista con la televisión local.







"Está claro que actualmente hay un déficit de madera, y estamos a finales de verano", dijo el alto funcionario. "Es un momento inoportuno para constatar que la demanda de madera se ha triplicado debido a los problemas", agregó, y subrayó que esto *afectará inevitablemente a los precios*.
"Hoy mismo ordenaré que se detengan las exportaciones a terceros países", declaró el ministro, quien pronosticó que se llevará al menos un mes estabilizar la situación.

Al mismo tiempo, Gechev habló sobre la población más vulnerable ante ese problema.

"Podemos bajar el precio en lo que se refiere a las zonas rurales", dijo al asegurar que "no hay riesgo" de que los campesinos se queden sin calefacción.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

Las tropas chinas, que pisarán suelo en Moscú entre el 30 de este mes y el 5 de septiembre, para unas maniobras militares conjuntas serán las segundas realizadas entre China y Rusia este año, después de la *invasión de Ucrania *en febrero, informa Afp.

*China e India* han sido acusadas de aportar una *cobertura diplomática a Rusia durante los meses de guerra en Ucrania*, oponiéndose a las sanciones occidentales y al suministro de armas a Kiev.

Pero *Pekín* indicó que su participación en los ejercicios conjuntos *"no guardaba relación *con la actual situación internacional y regional".

Bombarderos de ambas potencias desplegaron *13 horas de ejercicios cerca de Japón y Corea del Sur en mayo*, forzando la movilización de cazas de ambos países justo cuando el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden visitaba Tokio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

El Tigr ruso se ha mostrado muy polivalente, además de su uso con módulos PSYOP, tiene variantes bastante robotizadas…


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



A ti te cuelan muchísimos bulos. Ya he perdido la cuenta de todos los que has puesto en el foro. Ese en concreto es de hace varios meses y ya lo pusieron en el foro. Creo que ni siquiera existe CNN Afghanistan:

Bogus Tweet Spreads False Account of 'First American Casualty' in Ukraine - FactCheck.org


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Respuesta asimétrica de Putin a la OTAN…muy interesante ver las caras de circunstancias de los soldados yankees de la base…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



traducción paco-dimitry del articulo, las nenazas se asustan ante un heli ruso, espero que esto vaya a mas si siguen provocando a los rusos asimétrica o simétricamente:
"

Helicóptero de combate ruso asustó al ejército estadounidense al sobrevolar una base militar estadounidense

2022-08-18





Noticias

*Helicóptero de combate ruso asustó al ejército estadounidense al sobrevolar una base militar estadounidense*

Helicóptero de ataque ruso "inspeccionó" la base militar estadounidense en Siria.

La aparición del helicóptero de combate ruso resultó ser extremadamente inesperada para el ejército estadounidense estacionado en el territorio de la base estadounidense, y se puede ver que este último notó claramente la aparición del helicóptero de ataque ruso, ya que los ojos de algunos de los militares estaban fijos en el cielo. El acercamiento de un helicóptero de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas a una base militar estadounidense asustó seriamente a los Estados Unidos, especialmente en el contexto de relaciones bastante frías entre Moscú y Washington, y también después de los últimos ataques contra las bases militares estadounidenses en Siria.
(Ver video desde dentro del articulo)

En el video presentado, se puede ver cómo el helicóptero ruso se acerca rápidamente a la base militar de EE. UU. en el noreste de Siria, ignorando por completo las demandas anteriores de EE. UU. con respecto a la inadmisibilidad de la aparición del ejército ruso en los territorios controlados por EE. UU. En el territorio de la base militar, puede ver numerosos equipos militares y militares estadounidenses presentes aquí, hangares, depósitos de armas, etc.

Aún se desconoce el propósito de la aparición del helicóptero de combate aquí, sin embargo, con su presencia, Rusia le recordó una vez más a Washington que la presencia del ejército estadounidense en Siria es ilegal. "

Подробнее на: Российский боевой вертолёт перепугал американских военных пролётом над военной базой США
Gracias Hercules, me has alegrado el dia, se asustan XD, putos cobardes....


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A ti te cuelan muchísimos bulos. Ya he perdido la cuenta de todos los que has puesto en el foro. Ese en concreto es de hace varios meses y ya lo pusieron en el foro. Creo que ni siquiera existe CNN Afghanistan:
> 
> Bogus Tweet Spreads False Account of 'First American Casualty' in Ukraine - FactCheck.org



Es un detector de sucnor bastante bueno que alguien comparta un twit de una cuenta de estas de avatar de rusita guerrera.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A ti te cuelan muchísimos bulos. Ya he perdido la cuenta de todos los que has puesto en el foro. Ese en concreto es de hace varios meses y ya lo pusieron en el foro. Creo que ni siquiera existe CNN Afghanistan:
> 
> Bogus Tweet Spreads False Account of 'First American Casualty' in Ukraine - FactCheck.org



A ver subnormal, el propio texto comunica usando la ironía (porque da a entender la mentira que la cnn -uno de los medios de propaganda favoritos de los globalistas/sionazis- está poniendo dos noticias "diferentes" con la misma foto del "muerto". La autora del twit ANY A está dejando en evidencia el bulo, que en sí mismo lo es mediante el engano) de una muerte que se ha producido 2 veces cuando en la vida real no es Call of Duty, tú sí que eres un bulo en sí mismo, y tu comprensión lectora y sentido lógico es 0. De qué colegio has salido ninato de la logse?

A callar y ve por ahi a pastar hierba, tontorrón


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es un detector de sucnor bastante bueno que alguien comparta un twit de una cuenta de estas de avatar de rusita guerrera.



Yo tengo otro, para ti el ijnore. El owned se lo come el tontaina que dice que caza bulos, premio gordo. A ti el chico. Hasta nunca subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los llamados Estados Unidos con el cuento de la libertad y la independencia, consiguen desmembrar territorios para ser más fácilmente saqueados . Lo que hicieron con el imperio hispanoamericano y más recientemente con la Unión Soviética.
> 
> Gorbachov , a toro pasado, fue el equivalente a Bolívar.
> 
> ...



De la misma manera que aceptamos mansamente la invasión de millones de africanos en edad militar , así aceptaremos todo lo que nos vaya a pasar. 
Los mismos que envían armas a Ucrania porque los rusos y ucranianos ( otrora compatriotas ) ahora son enemigos irreconciliables , nos cuentan que millones de africanos y musulmanes son lo mismo que nosotros y nos van a pagar las pensiones. 

Lo que no cuentan los sicarios del enemigo es quién pagará las pensiones de los que nos vienen a pagar las pensiones . 









La sorpresa que trae Escrivá: "Millones y millones" de inmigrantes para pagar las pensiones


El nuevo ministro confía en la llegada masiva de trabajadores extranjeros en las próximas décadas para sostener las cuentas de la Seguridad Social.




www.libremercado.com













Escrivá cree que España necesita "a millones y millones de inmigrantes" para evitar la "japonización" de su economía


España necesitará entre 8 y 9 millones de trabajadores en las tres próximas décadas para mantener el nivel de su mercado laboral y evitar la "japonización"...




www.20minutos.es





Algo ha sucedido en la mente de los europeos que les impide reaccionar ante su exterminio. 
Quizás lo que estén inyectando sea algún tipo de droga permanente .
Si es cierto que marroquíes de poca monta tienen una droga que con un simple roce puede someter a las mujeres en las discotecas ... ¿ qué tendrán las élites cuando inyectan una jeringa entera de un líquido sospechoso ?

y si es mentira y no es posible que se pueda someter la voluntad de las mujeres con un simple y leve pinchazo ¿ por qué hacen de esto una psyop ?









La Stasi, el servicio secreto más eficaz del bloque comunista


Los ciudadanos salvaron de la destrucción millones de documentos que desvelan que la Stasi destrozó sus vidas para proteger al régimen comunista de la antigua RDA.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A ver subnormal, el propio texto comunica usando la ironía (porque da a entender la mentira que la cnn -uno de los medios de propaganda favoritos de los globalistas/sionazis- está poniendo dos noticias "diferentes" con la misma foto del "muerto". La autora del twit ANY A está dejando en evidencia el bulo, que en sí mismo lo es mediante el engano) de una muerte que se ha producido 2 veces cuando en la vida real no es Call of Duty, tú sí que eres un bulo en sí mismo, y tu comprensión lectora y sentido lógico es 0. De qué colegio has salido ninato de la logse?
> 
> A callar y ve por ahi a pastar hierba, tontorrón



Antes de llamar subnormal a nadie podrías leer lo que he puesto. Eso de CNNUkraine y CNNAfghan no son cuentas oficiales de la CNN. Son cuentas que alguien se ha creado para hacerse pasar por cuentas de Twitter de la CNN:

"It was similar to another bogus CNN tweet posted in August when the Taliban seized control of Afghanistan. In that case, the unverified, since suspended account @CNNAfghan said in an Aug. 16, 2021, tweet: “#CNN Journalist ‘Bernie Gores’ executed in #Kabul by #Taliban soldiers.”

"We also found that the @CNNUKR account used in the most recent incident was created this month and had just 129 followers. Twitter suspended the account sometime after the bogus Feb. 23 tweet."

Y el tío que aparece en la foto ni siquiera ha muerto:

"Reuters also found that the image in the August tweet is actually YouTube gamer and podcaster Jordie Jordan. The Feb. 23 tweet featured the same photo, and we used a reverse image search tool called TinEye to confirm that it is Jordan — not anyone named “Gores.” The photo of Jordan used in the tweets can be found on Wikitubia, a Wikipedia-type page for YouTubers, and predates the tweets about the death of “Gores” by many months."


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Ago 2022)

Otro detector de sucnor es que te cite algún oligofrénico para ponerte luego en el ignore. Pa qué me citas subnormal?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (18 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El único ejército extranjero que consiguió tomar territorio USA en el siglo XX.



Los japoneses tomaron Attu y Kiska en las Aleutianas en junio de 1942.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Antes de llamar subnormal a nadie podrías leer lo que he puesto. Eso de CNNUkraine y CNNAfghan no son cuentas oficiales de la CNN. Son cuentas que alguien se ha creado para hacerse pasar por cuentas de Twitter de la CNN:
> 
> "It was similar to another bogus CNN tweet posted in August when the Taliban seized control of Afghanistan. In that case, the unverified, since suspended account @CNNAfghan said in an Aug. 16, 2021, tweet: “#CNN Journalist ‘Bernie Gores’ executed in #Kabul by #Taliban soldiers.”
> 
> ...



Da igual, tú ibas a decir al otro que pone bulos cuando los bulos los está dejando en evidencia la tal any a, que por casualidad es prorusa. Lo dicho, no debiste de salir del cole. El forero que lo ha puesto tampoco ha puesto un bulo, está viendo lo mismo que any a y yo, que esa mierda de cnn (y me da igual si es una cuenta real o fake, deja de desvariar) es la que está propagando ese bulo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Da igual, tú ibas a decir al otro que pone bulos cuando los bulos los está dejando en evidencia la tal any a, que por casualidad es prorusa. Lo dicho, no debiste de salir del cole. El forero que lo ha puesto tampoco ha puesto un bulo, está viendo lo mismo que any a y yo, que esa mierda de cnn (y me da igual si es una cuenta real o fake, deja de desvariar) es la que está propagando ese bulo.



¿Pero como te va a dar igual si es una cuenta real de la CNN o no si tú has dicho que ha sido la CNN la que ha difundido ese bulo? En fin que el owned te lo has comido tú por zoquete y por no pararte a leer lo que escriben el resto de foreros. 

La tal Anya ha puesto esa imagen como muestra de que la CNN es una propagadora de bulos, lo mismo que estabas diciendo tú, cuando la realidad es que ella sí que es una propagadora de bulos porque trata de hacer creer a la gente que la CNN ha dicho una cosa que en realidad no ha dicho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> La tal Anya_* ha puesto esa imagen*_ como muestra de que la CNN es una propagadora de bulos, lo mismo que estabas diciendo tú, cuando la realidad es que ella sí que es una_* ??propagadora de bulos*_?? porque trata de hacer creer a la gente que la CNN ha dicho una cosa que en realidad no ha dicho.



A ver subnormal, deja de mentir ella está diciendo claramente que la cnn suelta bulos y lo deja en evidencia. La cnn ha resucitado dos veces a alguien muerto XD. Tu eres subnormal ve a mentir a otro.


----------



## Giles Amaury (18 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A ver subnormal, deja de mentir ella está diciendo claramente que la cnn suelta bulos y lo deja en evidencia. La cnn ha resucitado dos veces a alguien muerto XD. Tu eres subnormal ve a mentir a otro.



Veo que no ha entendido absolutamente nada de lo que he puesto. Te lo voy a resumir: esos dos tuits no son de la CNN, son falsos. Así que no ha dejado en evidencia a la CNN.


----------



## maromo (18 Ago 2022)

Anda, haz algo útil con tu vida y deja de hacer videos que no ve nadie y perdiendo todo el día en internet.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Ahora va a ser el proveedor de gas de europa? ¿Con gas ROBADO a Palestina?



Por mucho gas que descubra Israel, tiene dificil explotarlo y exportarlo a la UE, los yacimientos marinos estan a unas cotas muy profundas y el supuesto gaseoducto Haifa-Chipre-Grecia, tendria que ser construido en las zonas mas profundas y frias del mediterraneo oriental, *quien paga la factura de todo eso ???.*

PD- Los politicos israelies dejaron caer que toda esa infraestructura la pagaria europa.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Pues no sé qué es lo que tendría de malo, la verdad


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues no sé qué es lo que tendría de malo, la verdad



para los intereses de tus amos nada, desde luego


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero como te va a dar igual si es una cuenta real de la CNN o no si tú has dicho que ha sido la CNN la que ha difundido ese bulo? En fin que el owned te lo has comido tú por zoquete y por no pararte a leer lo que escriben el resto de foreros.
> 
> La tal Anya ha puesto esa imagen como muestra de que la CNN es una propagadora de bulos, lo mismo que estabas diciendo tú, cuando la realidad es que ella sí que es una propagadora de bulos porque trata de hacer creer a la gente que la CNN ha dicho una cosa que en realidad no ha dicho.



Que si es bulo o no me la pela, leo que han bloqueado esas 2 cuentas aún así, es gracioso que twitter haga eso contra cuentas que estan de su lado cuando ya se sabe que cnn es mierda y tambien manipula. Si no lo ha quitado la twittera de su cuenta será por algo.


----------



## waukegan (18 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No es exactamente así, si revisas las opciones del ignore verás que hay como tres estados posibles, un ignore "suave" en el que no lees a alguien que te molesta pero si le cita alguien que no tienes en ignorados puedes leer lo que decía, el ignore "intermedio" es algo más fuerte porque no puedes ver a tu ignorado ni aunque lo citen, y luego está el ignore "duro", este último hace que ni veas al ignorado ni él vea tus mensajes (en el suave y el intermedio el ignorado puede ver tus mensajes). Por tanto, es cuestión de ir al panel y marcar las casillas que cada uno considere.
> 
> Te doy la razón en que el tema del ignore hace (gracias a Dios) que haya muchos foros en paralelo, de manera que puede haber percepciones muy diferentes según a la gente que ignores.



Gracias por la info. En efecto, debajo de la lista de ignorados hay dos casillas: una para que no te aparezca el contenido de aquellos foreros a quienes ignoras y otra para que aquellos usuarios a quienes ignoras no puedan leer lo que escribes tu.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

En el stand moscovita de Rosatom se presentan, entre otras,
armas nucleares tácticas en calibres de 152 y 203 mm.
El que quiera entender que entienda, ya que es en mensaje
que los destinatarios pillarán el tranquillo fácilmente.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

*Rusia ha estado tratando de convertir la ciudad de Kherson, en el sur de Ucrania, en una ciudad propia, pero los ataques con misiles HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos han ayudado a aislar la ciudad de sus líneas de suministro. *

Los expertos dicen que las señales son que un contraataque ucraniano es inminente.

https://news.sky.com/story/ukraine-w...-says-12675093


----------



## Toctocquienes (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el stand moscovita de Rosatom se presentan, entre otras,
> armas nucleares tácticas en calibres de 152 y 203 mm.
> El que quiera entender que entienda, ya que es en mensaje
> que los destinatarios pillarán el tranquillo fácilmente.




Proyectiles nucleares de artillería existen desde hace décadas.
¿Qué mensaje ves tú ahí?
Mira que os gusta encontrar conspiraciones y gilipolleces por todas partes.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues no sé cuales son esos países soberanos. Desde luego que EEUU no lo son. Aquí constantemente los acusamos de ser la cabeza de todos los males ((ocasionalmente) me incluyo), cuando en realidad solo son un 'Zelensky' con pies grandes.
> 
> Las corporaciones... las corporaciones. La pasta... la pasta manda. Seguir la pista del dinero. Y al final de ese sendero está: 'el Diablo'.



No estoy de acuerdo. 

Cuando la URSS cayó, quedo un "deep state".
Los militares con el boton rojo. Y fueron capaces de reconvertir aquellos escombros en un nuevo estado. 

En USA sucede lo mismo. Son capas de control. 

Y en la capa superior no me cabe duda de que el ejército está encima. AFORTUNADAMENTE. El ejercito es PRAGMATICO. objetivo. 

En la segunda capa estan Lockheed Martin... Boeing...northrop grumman y demas... Y luego vienen los de la mera pasta. Blackrock y demas mierda que el estado usa para controlar el mundo occidental con el dolar y varios estamebtos supranacionales. 

LA PASTA ES DE POBRES. 

Los ricos hablan de tierra, agua, petróleo, bancos de pesca, minas.....

Cuando le dan un valor monetario es para que los pobres nos situemos. 

Los soros y compañia.. . Los reyes del dinero fiat son bufones usados por los ejércitos y los servicios de inteligencia.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido: *Fuerte desgaste de los tanques de batalla principales rusos en parte debido a que Rusia no pudo colocar correctamente la armadura reactiva explosiva.*

El ministerio dijo el 18 de agosto que, si se usa correctamente, la ERA degrada la efectividad de los proyectiles entrantes antes de que golpeen el tanque. “Esto sugiere que las fuerzas rusas no han rectificado una cultura de mal uso de la ERA, que se remonta a la Primera Guerra de Chechenia en 1994”, se lee en el informe.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Ya le pongo yo a el despertandose a las 5:00 de la mañana para ir a la fabrica en febrero en Eibar 8 horitas para luego coger el coche, ir a por los crios, llevarles a extraescolares, hacer la compra, llegar a casa, a las 7 de la tarde poner la. Lavadora, hacer la cena y meterte en la cama a las 9 reventado y asi todos los dias. No te jode el capitalista de hamaca cubano.... 

A ese subnormal nunca le diré si el está bien o no....pero que tampoci me lo diga a mi. No te jode con el capitalista de boquilla... . Que diga lo preocupado que ha estado el subnormal de perder su trabajo y quedarse en la puta calle por no poder pagar la hipoteca.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia ha estado tratando de convertir la ciudad de Kherson, en el sur de Ucrania, en una ciudad propia, pero los ataques con misiles HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos han ayudado a aislar la ciudad de sus líneas de suministro. *
> 
> Los expertos dicen que las señales son que un contraataque ucraniano es inminente.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/ukraine-w...-says-12675093



¿Otra vez? ¿Cuántos contraataques ha habido en esa zona? Ah, es verdad, que se acerca el finde. Es el patrón habitual.


----------



## aurariola (18 Ago 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> O simplemente puede ser que estén comprados o amenazados de alguna forma. No obstante, la mayor parte de los dirigentes europeos han sido elegidos entre aquellos que han estudiado en universidades americanas y han trabajado para alguna organización atlantista: Los moldean desde pequeños. En Langley no dejan nada al azar.



para muestra tenemos a pedro sanchez, tipo con voz y mando en los bombardeos otan contra servia en la guerrra de kosovo, guerra ilegal que no autorizo la onu.........
que edad tenia cuando ya estaba matando yugoslavos? 
27 -28? 
que chaval con esa edad llega a la cuspide por sus propios meritos?
ya te digo yo que el no, a esa edad esta haciendo "meritos" y entrando en "nomina".
A quien creeis que es leal, a quien creeis que defendera? a vosotros su "pueblo" o a quien le dio una vida de lujo y poder y le tiene prometida una jubilacion de mas lujo y poder........


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

“Zelensky le ofreció a Zaluzhny $10 millones y un puesto no público en el Estado Mayor General, pero el Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó y filtró toda la información al Pentágono.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> “Zelensky le ofreció a Zaluzhny $10 millones y un puesto no público en el Estado Mayor General, pero el Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó y filtró toda la información al Pentágono.



senal de que le queda poco tiempo....el reemplazo no tiene porqué ser mejor para rusia.


----------



## maromo (18 Ago 2022)

Mientras no me quotees diciendo bobadas, por mí todo bien.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Pues Ucrania estaría preparándose para lo peor, realizando simulacros nucleares en Zaporiyia (video) 

Ucrania realiza simulacros nucleares en Zaporizhzhia


----------



## Mort Cinder (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El jefe del Banco Central de Poland , Adam Glapiński, advirtió que Germany tiene como objetivo "la recuperación... de sus antiguas tierras, que ahora se encuentran dentro de las fronteras de Polonia, y la subyugación de todo este cinturón de países entre Alemania y Russia ".
> 
> . Poland’s central bank chief warns of German designs on Polish territory



Asco dan estas élites polacas. No hacen más que incordiar. No me extraña que sus vecinos se hayan repartido Polonia tropecientas veces. Menuda jeta de marrano seboso el sujeto del artículo y las paridas que suelta. Si Polonia funciona o mejor, ha funcionado, es por los millones de emigrantes (muy buenos trabajadores, eso si) que salieron a Inglaterra, Alemania y demás países desarrollados. 

Dicho esto, ya le gustaría a los polacos del populacho que Alemania administrase esos territorios que perdió en ambas guerras. Y que conste que no soy nazi.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> “Zelensky le ofreció a Zaluzhny $10 millones y un puesto no público en el Estado Mayor General, pero el Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó y filtró toda la información al Pentágono.



Que democracia es una en la que el presidente va ofreciendo millones a cambio de no se sabe qué??


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Precisamente acabamos de hablar con mi suegro, un cachondo él. Dice que, si te pagas el viaje, te aloja en su casa (no está mal) con la condición de que vivas como un cubano durante 1 mes. Nada de divisas ni tarjetas, solo dinero cubano. Está seguro que al “gallego comunista comemierda se le quita la tontería en menos de 15 días”…



Y supongo que si el "gallego comunista comemierda" es un tipo duro y aguanta un mes en las condiciones descritas, tu suegro se dejará dar por culo con Lucille, (el bate de Negan) ¿verdad?


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

Hello World ¡

Por lo escuchado sigue desmantelándose el ejercito ucraniano, sus frentes están a mínimos y si resisten es más por la presión recibida de los comisarios nazi-ucranianos y el no dañar las infraestructuras o la población civil por las tropas rusas.

En los mass media occidentales continúan apareciendo los preparativos para una gran ofensiva ucraniana que los llevara a conquistar casi Moscú en pocos días, mero espejismo para mantener al lector, oyente o que ve la TV - ¿el que ve las noticias por la TV se llama vidente? - que no durara más que un par de semanas.

Hay bombardeos y ataques rusos por todos los frentes de norte a sur pasando por el este y el verano se termina, pronto tocara pisar de pies a tierra y comenzaran los lloros para que se reabran negociaciones. ¿Pero aceptaran los rusos un alto el fuego? No lo creo ya que lo fuerte viene en Septiembre, si aceptaran negociaciones pero imponiendo unas condiciones draconianas que occidente les costara aceptar mientras las tropas rusas irán tomando loas poblaciones y los Oblast que les interesen incrementándose las presiones en Europa por la proximidad del invierno y sobre todo por la falta de energía barata para sus industrias.

A esperar mientras vemos los bombardeos y ataques rusos diarios en el mapa ucraniano (hoy):


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

*La OTAN ve "urgente" que la OIEA "inspeccione" la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, consideró el miércoles "urgente" que el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) realice una "inspección" a la *central nuclear de Zaporiyia*, informa Afp.

La ocupación del sitio por los soldados rusos "constituye una grave amenaza para su seguridad y aumenta los riesgos de un accidente o incidente nuclear", dijo Stoltenberg en Bélgica, donde urgió la inspección de la OIEA a la central.

En el sur de Ucrania, *la situación seguía tensa alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*

Rusia aseguró que "no dispone de armas pesadas en el complejo", como aseguró Ucrania, y que "allí solo hay unidades que se encargan de la seguridad".

Rusia acusó a Kiev de querer preparar "una ruidosa provocación" en ese lugar coincidiendo con la visita a Ucrania del secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres.

Desde finales de julio, Rusia y Ucrania se acusan mutuamente de varios bombardeos que cayeron en el área de la central.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Pero qué cojones tiene de malo un separatismo, la vida es cambio, y cuanto antes lo asumáis algunos menos vais a sufrir...


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

*Putin habría nombrado a un nuevo comandante en Crimea tras el "acto de sabotaje" a su base de municiones.*
Rusia habría designado al almirante *Viktor Sokolov* como nuevo comandante de la Flota del Mar Negro y jefe del ejército en Crimea tras una serie de ataques contra instalaciones militares en la región *en sustitución del ahora ex comandante, Igor Osipov,* según informa la agencia de noticias RIA. Distintos analistas aluden también a que el nombramiento respondería al *"estancamiento de la guerra" *en Ucrania y supondría *una de las reorganizaciones militares más significativas* desde la invasión de Ucrania el pasado febrero.

Rusia reconoció haber sufrido dos ataques en una semana contra sus posiciones en la península de Crimea. El último destruyó un depósito de municiones y afectó a una estación eléctrica y a vías ferroviarias estratégicas.


----------



## España1 (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia ha estado tratando de convertir la ciudad de Kherson, en el sur de Ucrania, en una ciudad propia, pero los ataques con misiles HIMARS suministrados por Estados Unidos han ayudado a aislar la ciudad de sus líneas de suministro. *
> 
> Los expertos dicen que las señales son que un contraataque ucraniano es inminente.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/ukraine-w...-says-12675093



Inminente, inminente


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

*Tres niños entre los 11 muertos por un ataque ruso en Járkov.*
Al menos 11 personas han resultado muertas y otras 35 heridas como consecuencia de los* bombardeos rusos sobre la región de Járkov*, en el noreste de Ucrania, y cuya capital es la segunda ciudad del país.

Nueve de las víctimas mortales se produjeron en la capital y otros dos en la ciudad de Krasnograd, informó Oleh Syniehubov, jefe de la Administración Militar regional, que confirmó que tres de los fallecidos son niños.

*"La noche pasada fue una de las más trágicas para la provincia de Járkov* desde el inicio de la guerra," escribió Synegubov en su cuenta de Telegram y agregó que "los terroristas rusos atacaron de nuevo zonas residenciales pacíficas", informa Efe.

El responsable militar añadió que los intentos del enemigo por tomar posiciones ucranianas han sido hasta ahora infructuosos y han terminado en retiradas, por lo que* Rusia se centra ahora en bombardear *a las fuerzas ucranianas *con artillería y sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes.*

Según esta fuente de las autoridades regionales, un *misil ruso, probablemente de tipo "Iskander",* impactó en un edificio de tres plantas en el distrito de Saltiv y lo destruyó por completo. Otro misil alcanzó un edificio de cuatro plantas en el distrito de Slobid.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué cojones tiene de malo un separatismo, la vida es cambio, y cuanto antes lo asumáis algunos menos vais a sufrir...



Eso se lo dice a los nacionalistas españoles que infestan este hilo, verá que risas les entran.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

*Rusia amenaza con detener la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
Rusia declaró este viernes que el funcionamiento de la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, controlada por tropas rusas, *puede ser suspendido si no cesan los ataques* de los que Moscú culpa a las fuerzas de Kiev.

"En caso del desarrollo negativo de la situación relacionada con el bombardeo de la central nuclear por parte de Ucrania,* se puede estudiar poner los reactores 5 y 6 en reserva en frío*, lo que conducirá al cierre de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia", dijo Ígor Kirillov, comandante de las tropas de Defensa Nuclear, Biológica y Química de Rusia.

Según Kirillov, la planta nuclear "sufre ataques sistemáticos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania desde el 18 de julio".

Agregó que Ucrania y EEUU tratan de causar una avería en la planta atómica para impedir su explotación normal y acusar de ello a Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

*Rusia denuncia que el tráfico ilegal de armas desde Florida del Sur alimenta a los criminales de Haití*

Publicado:18 ago 2022 07:20 GMT

"La actitud displicente del Gobierno estadounidense ante este evidente problema socava la pretensión de EE.UU. de ser garante de la estabilidad y la seguridad regionales", indicaron desde la Embajada rusa en Washington.





Alpeyrie / ullstein bild / Gettyimages.ru

La Embajada de Rusia en Washington denunció este miércoles que el tráfico ilegal de armas desde Florida del Sur alimenta a las bandas criminales de Haití que "aterrorizan" a la nación caribeña.

Desde la legación señalaron que en una reunión del Consejo de la Organización de los Estados Americanos se abordó el problema del creciente "contrabando de armas desde el exterior hacia la República de Haití, que se encuentra internamente desgarrada".

Esta situación, según el organismo, *obstaculiza los esfuerzos* de Haití y de la comunidad internacional para la "normalización política interna".

"La actitud displicente del Gobierno estadounidense ante este evidente problema *socava la pretensión de EE.UU. de ser garante de la estabilidad* y la seguridad regionales", agregaron.

El mes pasado, la ONU alertó sobre el empeoramiento de la violencia entre pandillas en Haití, principalmente en la capital, Puerto Príncipe, y del aumento de los abusos a manos de bandas fuertemente armadas contra las comunidades locales vulnerables. Según las Naciones Unidas, la violencia en el país ha dejado en la primera mitad del año al menos 934 asesinatos, 684 heridos y 680 secuestros en la capital.

Frente a este panorama, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU aprobó una resolución que exhorta a los Estados miembros de la organización a impedir "la transferencia de armas pequeñas, armas ligeras y municiones a actores no estatales que participen en la violencia de las bandas o la apoyen".


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues Ucrania estaría preparándose para lo peor, realizando simulacros nucleares en Zaporiyia (video)
> 
> Ucrania realiza simulacros nucleares en Zaporizhzhia



Será porque lo van a provocar ellos, entonces se mereceran que vuelen Kiev con una nucelar


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Moscú parece haber encontrado una cabeza de turco por el sabotaje del martes en un polvorín y en un transformador que afectó al ferrocarril en su retaguardia de Crimea. O una cabeza de tártaro, mejor dicho. Según anunció ayer la agencia rusa Tass, el FSB (Servicio Federal de Seguridad, antiguo KGB) desmanteló una célula del Hizb ut Tahrir al Islami, el Partido de la Liberación Islámica. 

Los tártaros, originarios de la península de Crimea, fueron una de las minorías más castigadas por el estalinismo, víctimas de deportaciones que dejaron reducida la población local a posiblemente un 12% hoy por hoy.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...1ea3ce7edcb278



Espera que aun usarán los rusos los ataques a las bases de Crimea como escusa para terminar de limpiar lo que quede de los tártaros.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué cojones tiene de malo un separatismo, la vida es cambio, y cuanto antes lo asumáis algunos menos vais a sufrir...



¿Lo dice supongo que por Catalunya?


----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso se lo dice a los nacionalistas españoles que infestan este hilo, verá que risas les entran.



Con los de Taiwan no dices lo mismo. Camarada Zhu, eres pura coherencia.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

El gobierno de ocupación ruso de Crimea ha sido evacuado a Rostov.









"Правительство" Крыма выехало в Ростов: побег согласован с Москвой


Крымское правительство эвакуировано: в Кремле утвердили план побега.




news.dialog.ua


----------



## Kill33r (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Cuando la URSS cayó, quedo un "deep state".
> Los militares con el boton rojo. Y fueron capaces de reconvertir aquellos escombros en un nuevo estado.
> ...


----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué cojones tiene de malo un separatismo, la vida es cambio, y cuanto antes lo asumáis algunos menos vais a sufrir...



Mira que hay posts tontos en burbuja. El tuyo competirá por el top ten de las mayores gansadas escritas en 2022.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que democracia es una en la que el presidente va ofreciendo millones a cambio de no se sabe qué??



Lo mejor es lo del general ese, chivándose a sus amos del Pentágono. Yo creo que queda en peor posición el general.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

@Kill33r 

Estoy de acuerdo. Pero en mi opinión no es la ultima capa. Esos son los usureros. Si a USA o a Rusia o a china les tocan los cojones, esos estan muertos.

Necesitan de una inestabilidad entre estos estados para mantener su supervivencia. Y son muy buenos en eso. El día que calculen mal, mueren.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso se lo dice a los nacionalistas españoles que infestan este hilo, verá que risas les entran.



Se lo digo a todo el mundo, las naciones TODAS son inventos, son estados, al fin y al cabo, y por ende, algo malo


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

1 - Ese cambio, antes o después se va a producir en Rusia, es la única potencia colonial que aún no ha abandonado sus colonias

2 - Ojalá triunfasen los separatismos en Europa, naciones con menos estado, más fáciles de gestionar y, por tanto, menos impuestos

3 - No sabes ni como funciona el sistema de salud en USA


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se lo digo a todo el mundo, las naciones TODAS son inventos, son estados, al fin y al cabo, y por ende, algo malo



Tienes un problema con lo malo y lo bueno y el bien y el mal. 
Nada es bueno o malo.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mira que hay posts tontos en burbuja. El tuyo competirá por el top ten de las mayores gansadas escritas en 2022.



Puedes explicar por qué que un grupo de gente decida separarse de un estado es malo? 
o no te sale y dices eso para intentar quedar bien ante ti mismo?


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tienes un problema con lo malo y lo bueno y el bien y el mal.
> Nada es bueno o malo.



No, el estado SI ES ALGO MALO

Todo lo que te quita libertad lo es


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1 - Ese cambio, antes o después se va a producir en Rusia, es la única potencia colonial que aún no ha abandonado sus colonias
> 
> 2 - Ojalá triunfasen los separatismos en Europa, naciones con menos estado, más fáciles de gestionar y, por tanto, menos impuestos
> 
> 3 - No sabes ni como funciona el sistema de salud en USA




1 estas para atar. 

Que colonias tiene russia? 

Seguro que el ejemplo que me pongas de una colonia rusa se la puede equiparar a cualquier estado asociado a USA, o directamente un pais bajo su bota vomo panama.

2 los separatiamos no tienen nada que ver con los estados. Hasta una tribu del amazonas es un "estado". Tienen sus leyes, sus ritos, sus liturgias, su " Derecho" Su jerarquia.


----------



## ROBOTECH (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> “Zelensky le ofreció a Zaluzhny $10 millones y un puesto no público en el Estado Mayor General, pero el Comandante Supremo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se negó y filtró toda la información al Pentágono.



Suena a que el payaso títere quiere reventar la central nuclear pero el otro se niega.


----------



## Caracalla (18 Ago 2022)

Las regiones de España situadas en america pagaban los mismos impuestos que las regiones de España situadas en la peninsula o en las islas.

Los mismos.

Fin del rollete este del robo y las tonterias estas ya. Que estamos en 2022 no en 1990 para no habernos enterado todos de como iban las cosas.


----------



## Kill33r (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> @Kill33r
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero en mi opinión no es la ultima capa. Esos son los usureros. Si a USA o a Rusia o a china les tocan los cojones, esos estan muertos.
> 
> Necesitan de una inestabilidad entre estos estados para mantener su supervivencia. Y son muy buenos en eso. El día que calculen mal, mueren.



600 años de mantener el poder y linajes

Uhmmmm me temo que cada generación te conocen mejor como masa, y cometen menos errores


----------



## ROBOTECH (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1 - Ese cambio, antes o después se va a producir en Rusia, es la única potencia colonial que aún no ha abandonado sus colonias
> 
> 2 - Ojalá triunfasen los separatismos en Europa, naciones con menos estado, más fáciles de gestionar y, por tanto, menos impuestos
> 
> 3 - No sabes ni como funciona el sistema de salud en USA



¿Pero qué colonias? La mayoría de los habitantes de esas repúblicas son rusos nativos.
Repúblicas donde los nativos sean una mayoría aplastante son pocas, pequeñas e irrelevantes.
Incluso en la república mongola de Buryatia el 60% son rusos y solo el 30% son buryatios mongoles. El resto son de otras etnias.

Sí, tienes la de Tuva de poco más de 300.000 habitantes mayoritariamente mongoles. Tienes Kalmykia de 250.000 en el que le 57% son calmucos y el resto son rusos y de otras etnias... y poco más.
Repúblicas reales tienes Chechenia, Daguestán que es una locura inviable con 14 nacionalidades, y muy, muy poquito más.
La mayoría de etnias como en Chuvashia son fake etnias totalmente integradas con la misma cultura y religión.

Es que no tenéis ni idea de lo que habláis...
En tu caso es normal que te tenga la mayoría en el ignore.









Republics of Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ultimate (18 Ago 2022)

__





После диверсии в Крыму, американский спутник начал подробную съёмку российских военных баз


После диверсии на складе боеприпасов в Джанкое, военный спутник США провёл разведку одной из крупнейших военных баз в Крыму




avia.pro





_*2022-08-18* _
*Después del sabotaje en Crimea, un satélite estadounidense comenzó un estudio detallado de las bases militares rusas.*

_Después del sabotaje en el depósito de municiones en Dzhankoy, un satélite militar estadounidense realizó un reconocimiento de una de las bases militares más grandes de Crimea.

El 17 de agosto de 2022, una nave espacial militar estadounidense realizó un reconocimiento exhaustivo de una de las bases militares más grandes de Crimea, un aeródromo militar ubicado cerca del asentamiento de Gvardeyskoye. Al menos dos docenas de aviones de combate se encuentran en el territorio de este último, sin embargo, *los expertos creen que el reconocimiento del territorio del aeródromo militar puede ser evidencia de que esta información se transferirá al ejército ucraniano, *quien previamente se atribuyó la responsabilidad del sabotaje en un depósito de municiones cerca del pueblo de Maiskoe._



_En las imágenes satelitales presentadas de la base aérea militar del área del asentamiento de Gvardeyskoye, puede ver datos detallados sobre la ubicación de aviones de combate, depósitos de municiones y lugares para el almacenamiento temporal de municiones. *Tal asistencia de los Estados Unidos hace que sea mucho más fácil para el ejército ucraniano obtener información clasificada,* especialmente después de las recientes declaraciones provocativas de Kyiv._



_Por el momento, se desconoce si los aviones de combate ubicados en la base aérea de Gvardeisky están involucrados en la operación especial, sin embargo, es obvio que la seguridad de las instalaciones militares en Crimea se ha fortalecido significativamente._


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

El portal lituano LRT informa de que más instalaciones de producción del país tendrán que cerrar el miércoles por la noche debido a los desorbitados precios de la electricidad, que alcanzarán los 4 euros por kilovatio hora.
Sólo las plantas de producción continua no se cerrarán, pero tendrán que mantener el proceso tecnológico.

¿Todavía tienen instalaciones de producción allí?









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Mira que hay posts tontos en burbuja. El tuyo competirá por el top ten de las mayores gansadas escritas en 2022.



claro no tiene nada de malo el separatismo siempre y cuando no sea el proruso, es que ya no sabe que decir el libertario éste de los cojones


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la situación a las 13-00 hora de Moscú del 18.08.2022 *durante la operación de desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

1.
*Avdeevka.*
Al norte de Avdeevka y la zona industrial - no hay cambios significativos, la lucha posicional.
Al sur de Avdeevka, la presión de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de la DNR aumenta hacia Vodyanoye, que sigue bajo el control de las AFU. El enemigo sigue retenido en Pervomaisk y Nevelskoye, aunque ha perdido varias posiciones durante la ofensiva de nuestras tropas, que se dirigen gradualmente hacia los asentamientos mencionados. Todavía es demasiado pronto para hablar de un verdadero semicírculo de Avdeevka. La ruta Orlovka-Avdeevka se sigue utilizando activamente para abastecer a la agrupación de Avdiivka.

2.
*Artemivsk.*
Lucha en la línea Zaitsevo-Kodema. El enemigo aún se mantiene en estos asentamientos, pero poco a poco se está haciendo retroceder cerca de Kodem.
En las afueras de Artemivsk desde el lado de Pokrovskoye - no hay cambios significativos.
La carretera Artemivsk-Soledar sigue bajo el control del enemigo.

3.
*Soledar.*
Lucha callejera en la parte occidental de Soledar.
Combate en las afueras de Yakovlevka, Belogorovka, Bakhmutsky. Los informes sobre la captura completa de Yakovlevka y Bakhmutsky se adelantan a los acontecimientos.

4.
*Seversk.*
Combates posicionales cerca de Serebryanka, Verkhnekamensky, Ivano-Daryevka. El enemigo controla Seversk y la carretera Seversk-Soldar.

5.
*Slavyansk.*
La actividad principal está en la zona de Bogorodichnoye, donde nuestras tropas han avanzado ligeramente, y en la zona de las ruinas de Mazanivka, que fue ocupada por las AFU la semana pasada. Como señala el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en la zona de Mazanivka el enemigo sufrió graves pérdidas de personal como consecuencia de los ataques con cohetes contra los grupos de combate de la 92ª Brigada.

6.
*Kharkiv.*
Nuestras tropas siguen presionando al enemigo al noroeste de Kharkov desde la zona de los pueblos recientemente liberados de Odnorobivka y Udy.
Hay presión en los alrededores de Pitomnik, Dementievka, Cherkasskiye Tishek. Continúan las llegadas regulares a Kharkiv y Chuguev. Por la noche, una gran posición de mercenarios extranjeros fue atacada (por un consejo de los lugareños: una nueva cacería nazi de antifascistas de Kharkiv siguiendo el ejemplo de Nikolaev).
El enemigo movió hasta 3 BTGs cerca de Kharkiv para reforzar las defensas.

7.
*Marinka.*
Hay algunos avances en el pueblo, pero es demasiado pronto para hablar de una ruptura radical en Marinka. El enemigo aún no muestra ningún deseo de retirarse.
Lucha por Novomikhailovka (es demasiado pronto para hablar de su liberación). Combate en varios kilómetros de Ugledar. Los informes sobre la captura total de Pavlovka siguen adelantándose a los acontecimientos.
Combates en Egorovka, Shevchenkovo y más al oeste en la zona de Velyka Novoselovka, pero allí prevalecen las tendencias posicionales.

8.
*Nikolaev.*
Nuestras tropas sondean las defensas enemigas cerca de Blagodatnoye y Aleksandrovka. El enemigo no lleva a cabo ninguna "ofensiva sobre Kherson".
Ingulets, donde el enemigo fuertes pérdidas tratando de mantener una cabeza de puente cerca de la aldea Andreevka.
Posición de combate cerca de Vysokopolye, Potemkino en la dirección de Nikopol.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, el estado SI ES ALGO MALO
> 
> Todo lo que te quita libertad lo es



Si no tuvieras estado. No serias capaz de vivir. Ni diez minutos.

Somos animales sociales. Desde los lobos a las hormigas, ballenas y burros tienen " Estado".

El estado es un conjunto de leyes, acuerdos, entendimientos, sinergias, que el ser humano ha usado para sobrevivir.

Podemos hablar de la complejidad del estado y lo que tiene que abarcar, hasta donde debe entrar en la vida del individuo etc etc. ..y de A TI COMO INDIVIDUO te convenga mas o menos en un momento concreto para sobrevivir.
Hay veces que el estado es un hijodelagranputa porque quiere decirte como tienes que educar a loa hijos, pero ala vez un estado te ha dado herramientas para saber leer, escribir, que tu madre no se muera en el parto. Los estados cresn leyes sobre el comercio, acometen obras deficitarias para q otros "liberales" Los aprovechen....


El estado es algo necesario. Ni bueno ni malo
Perdon por el offtopic. No volvera a suceder... Como dijo aquel.


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hacer eso es algo propio de gente enferma.



Hay mucha mas gente enferma de lo que se piensa, o de lo que piensan los propios enfermos.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están disparando en Svitlodarsk. Se sabe que ya han muerto tres personas, entre ellas un niño. Al menos 12 personas han resultado heridas. Algunos están gravemente heridos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ROBOTECH (18 Ago 2022)

En abril de 2022, el primer ministro armenio, Nikol Pashinyan, manifestó su voluntad de otorgar importantes concesiones, incluso hasta la devolución de Artsakh a Azerbaiyán.[117] Esto provocó la indignación tanto de los residentes como de los políticos de Artsaj, algunos de los cuales plantearon la posibilidad de unirse a Rusia.[118] Sasun Barseghyan, exgobernador de la provincia de Askeran, propuso celebrar un referéndum para unirse a Rusia[119] mientras que el presidente Arayik Harutyunyan apoyó la idea de algunas "relaciones con Rusia en un marco vertical directo".[118] Sin embargo, la población está dividida sobre el tema.[120] *Según el periódico armenio Hraparak, si Armenia cediera Artsaj a Azerbaiyán, se iniciaría un proceso político para unirse a Rusia, alegando que las autoridades de Artsaj ya habían recibido el respaldo de Rusia en el proceso*.









Republics of Russia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Pero qué colonias? La mayoría de los habitantes de esas repúblicas son rusos nativos.
> Repúblicas donde los nativos sean una mayoría aplastante son pocas, pequeñas e irrelevantes.
> Incluso en la república mongola de Buryatia el 60% son rusos y solo el 30% son buryatios mongoles. El resto son de otras etnias.
> 
> ...



Es cuestión de tiempo, no te pongas nervioso, que se te ve tenso....

La historia no es lineal, y no, esas zonas fueron repobladas por rusos durante muchos años. El hecho de que haya población nativa es lo que hará, de una manera u otra, que salte "la liebre", como siempre ha sucedido en todos los lugares, solo es cuestión de tiempo

Pero vamos, que si ocurriera, sigo sin ver qué es lo malo o lo nocivo, yo creo que un país pequeño es mucho más fácil de gestionar, otra cosa es que te tragues esas gilipolleces de "imperios" y demás en el año 2022, para eso, yo no tengo solución


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio del Interior de Letonia ha elaborado un proyecto de ley para suspender la expedición de permisos de residencia a los ciudadanos rusos hasta el 30 de junio de 2023, con ciertas excepciones









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> claro no tiene nada de malo el separatismo siempre y cuando no sea el proruso, es que ya no sabe que decir el libertario éste de los cojones



Entonces no es "separatismo" si se trata de unirse a otra entidad...

Tenemos que repasar conceptos taaan básicos?


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bishop (18 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




LOL

El mamoneo que han montado con lo de la energía es lo más normal y lógico del mundo. Claro que sí.

A todo esto... ¿qué coño le pasa en el ojo?



¿ya venía así de fábrica o es cuádruple reforzado?


----------



## coscorron (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El portal lituano LRT informa de que más instalaciones de producción del país tendrán que cerrar el miércoles por la noche debido a los desorbitados precios de la electricidad, que alcanzarán los 4 euros por kilovatio hora.
> Sólo las plantas de producción continua no se cerrarán, pero tendrán que mantener el proceso tecnológico.
> 
> ¿Todavía tienen instalaciones de producción allí?
> ...



En el caso de los lituanos, letones y estonios ninguna pena. Creo que ellos solos se lo estan buscando a conciencia y si no les hubieran parado los pies por ellos ningún problema en invadir Rusia. Pues ahora que disfruten y a decir jodete Putin muchas veces .... Se viene ruina grande para todos y que para todos signifique al menos más ruina a estos paises de mierda algo si que te alivia.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

El 11º regimiento de la DNR convierte en polvo los bastiones del enemigo en Pervomayske con ataques de artillería

Los artilleros del 11º regimiento de la Milicia Popular, utilizando varios sistemas de artillería, siguen destruyendo con éxito las posiciones fortificadas del enemigo cerca de Pervomayskoye.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ha vuelto a reclamar explosiones e incendios en Crimea; de hecho, el humo cerca de Mezhvodnoye fue causado por la quema de hierba seca en el pueblo de Snezhnoye, en el distrito de Chornomorskyy.

"A las 13:30 horas se recibió un informe sobre un incendio de hierba en el pueblo de Snezhnoye, distrito de Chernomorsky. En estos momentos el fuego está extinguido en una superficie de 250 metros cuadrados. La hierba seca ardía", informó el Ministerio de Emergencias ruso en la República de Crimea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Julen Bollain

Los precios de la electricidad en Francia, Alemania, Italia, Reino Unido o Países Bajos 
superan hoy los 500 euros/MWh, mientras que España y Portugal, con la 'excepción 
ibérica' y la baja dependencia del gas ruso, no llegan a los 150 euros/MWh.


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

Yo no sé que llorona tienen algunos con los "separatismos" siberianos... Alli NO EXISTE NADA NI PARECIDO. Y te lo digo yo que he estado alli mas de una vez... Es que ni parecido... 
Tiene la misma lógica que argumentar que los territorios USA desde el medio oeste hacia el Pacífico son "colonias" y habrá separatismos tarde o temprano...


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo, no te pongas nervioso, que se te ve tenso....
> 
> La historia no es lineal, y no, esas zonas fueron repobladas por rusos durante muchos años. El hecho de que haya población nativa es lo que hará, de una manera u otra, que salte "la liebre", como siempre ha sucedido en todos los lugares, solo es cuestión de tiempo
> 
> Pero vamos, que si ocurriera, sigo sin ver qué es lo malo o lo nocivo, yo creo que un país pequeño es mucho más fácil de gestionar, otra cosa es que te tragues esas gilipolleces de "imperios" y demás en el año 2022, para eso, yo no tengo solución



Pues te vas a tener que sentar a esperar, no se preocupe XD.

Por cierto, ahora estoy en la Costa y los camareros dandome los menús en ruso XDDDDD


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pues te vas a tener que sentar a esperar, no se preocupe XD.
> 
> Por cierto, ahora estoy en la Costa y los camareros dandome los menús en ruso XDDDDD



Es que no se que quieren fomentar en Siberia... Es que no hay nada que fomentar... Si son todavia mas rusos que en la Rusia europea...
Es una paja mental gigantesca


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En el caso de los lituanos, letones y estonios ninguna pena. Creo que ellos solos se lo estan buscando a conciencia y si no les hubieran parado los pies por ellos ningún problema en invadir Rusia. Pues ahora que disfruten y a decir jodete Putin muchas veces .... Se viene ruina grande para todos y que para todos signifique al menos más ruina a estos paises de mierda algo si que te alivia.



Pero los Bálticos y Polonia creo que tienen bastantes posibilidades de sustituir el gas. POlonia para empezar tiene gas propio en cierta cantidad. Letonia creo que es la que peor lo tiene, los otros tiran de LNG sin muchos problemas


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Es que no se que quieren fomentar en Siberia... Es que no hay nada que fomentar... Si son todavia mas rusos que en la Rusia europea...
> Es una paja mental gigantesca



La mayoría de esas cosas salen a la semana falsas, los que más por culo podían dar son el sur del caucaso. Pero esa gente está curada de espanto porque saben que si ellos no les son suficientes traen al isis o al qaeda como hicieron hace 20 años...


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero los Bálticos y Polonia creo que tienen bastantes posibilidades de sustituir el gas. POlonia para empezar tiene gas propio en cierta cantidad. Letonia creo que es la que peor lo tiene, los otros tiran de LNG sin muchos problemas



Polonia, gas? XDDDDD


----------



## ROBOTECH (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no sé que llorona tienen algunos con los "separatismos" siberianos... Alli NO EXISTE NADA NI PARECIDO. Y te lo digo yo que he estado alli mas de una vez... Es que ni parecido...
> Tiene la misma lógica que argumentar que los territorios USA desde el medio oeste hacia el Pacífico son "colonias" y habrá separatismos tarde o temprano...



A muchos les metido esa idea en la cabeza desde sociedades como la Free Buryatia Foundation con sede en Virgnia, al lado del Pentágono:




__





Free Buryatia Foundation







freeburyatia.org


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no sé que llorona tienen algunos con los "separatismos" siberianos... Alli NO EXISTE NADA NI PARECIDO. Y te lo digo yo que he estado alli mas de una vez... Es que ni parecido...
> Tiene la misma lógica que argumentar que los territorios USA desde el medio oeste hacia el Pacífico son "colonias" y habrá separatismos tarde o temprano...



Pero si la llorona la tenéis vosotros! xD A mi lo que me parece divertido es "picaros", porque saltáis enseguida 

La historia, eso si, siempre tiene cosas inesperadas, en 1982, muy posiblemente, hablar de la caída de la URSS tendría respuestas similares...

Pero vamos, creo yo que el objetivo de cualquier persona es vivir bien, independientemente de la "marca", o no?


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no sé que llorona tienen algunos con los "separatismos" siberianos... Alli NO EXISTE NADA NI PARECIDO. Y te lo digo yo que he estado alli mas de una vez... Es que ni parecido...
> Tiene la misma lógica que argumentar que los territorios USA desde el medio oeste hacia el Pacífico son "colonias" y habrá separatismos tarde o temprano...



Ah! por supuesto que en USA habrá separatismos tarde o temprano, no tengas la más mínima duda. Eso también me gustaría, de hecho  La individualidad de las personas y agruparse en grupos más pequeños es una constante


----------



## silenus (18 Ago 2022)

Finlandia denuncia que dos aviones rusos son "sospechosos" de violar su espacio aéreo


El Ministerio de Defensa de Finlandia ha informado este jueves de que dos aviones de combate rusos MIG-31...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Julen Bollain
> 
> Los precios de la electricidad en Francia, Alemania, Italia, Reino Unido o Países Bajos
> superan hoy los 500 euros/MWh, mientras que España y Portugal, con la 'excepción
> ibérica' y la baja dependencia del gas ruso, no llegan a los 150 euros/MWh.



Lo de sumar el tope de gas si eso ya tal


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si la llorona la tenéis vosotros! xD A mi lo que me parece divertido es "picaros", porque saltáis enseguida
> 
> La historia, eso si, siempre tiene cosas inesperadas, en 1982, muy posiblemente, hablar de la caída de la URSS tendría respuestas similares...
> 
> Pero vamos, creo yo que el objetivo de cualquier persona es vivir bien, independientemente de la "marca", o no?



A ver, a corto/medio plazo (y largo) no hay mimbres para hacer un cesto. Y en 1982 uno de los puntos debiles señalados por analistas militares a propósito del pacto de Varsovia (sus fuerzas armadas) era la "discutible lealtad" de algunas de las nacionalidades: balticos por ejemplo. Son cosas distintas.


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah! por supuesto que en USA habrá separatismos tarde o temprano, no tengas la más mínima duda. Eso también me gustaría, de hecho  La individualidad de las personas y agruparse en grupos más pequeños es una constante



El "problema" de USA con los separatismos de población autóctona es el mismo (o mayor) que el de Siberia: no hay suficiente numero de autoctonos.
En cuanto a una "nacion" afroamericana o hispana, no veo un grado de autoidentificacion con esa idea. Si bien reconozco que en ese caso concreto, hay mas "riesgo" en USA.


----------



## capitán almeida (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces no es "separatismo" si se trata de unirse a otra entidad...
> 
> Tenemos que repasar conceptos taaan básicos?



ah sí? las repúblicas populares de donetsk y lugansk deben ser abstracciones verdad? anda que no se te ve el plumerín alfonsín


----------



## magufone (18 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> A muchos les metido esa idea en la cabeza desde sociedades como la Free Buryatia Foundation con sede en Virgnia, al lado del Pentágono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia vaya pajas mentales


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 18, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 28th Mechanized Brigade near Posad-Pokrovske with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 35th Marines’ Brigade near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 18 de agosto de 2022








 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Posad-Pokrovske;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 35ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las AFU cerca de Belaya Krynytsya;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Mazanovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Belaya Krinitsya;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 10 drones ucranianos cerca de Yegorovka, Staromlynovka, Novogrodovka en la RPD, Yakovenkovo, Lesnaya Stenka, Zeleniy Gai, Kochubeyevka en la región de Kharkov, Bezymennoye, Charivnoye y Bruskinskoye en la región de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 3 cohetes cerca de Topolskoye y Suligovka en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## Roedr (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes explicar por qué que un grupo de gente decida separarse de un estado es malo?
> o no te sale y dices eso para intentar quedar bien ante ti mismo?



No puede ser que seas tan simple, debe ser capullez disfrazada de tontuna. 

¿Te vale como respuesta que en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, en cualquier parte del planeta, la cosa acaba con un baño de sangre, y todos peor que antes?. Y no seas tan gili respondiendo con cuatro contra-ejemplos que son anécdotas a la regla. 

PD: paso de responderte más, porque claramente eres una pérdida de tiempo, y redactas como el culo.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

"Sin pérdidas y sin nazismo": Zelenski realizó una sesión de fotos entre un montón de tumbas militares en Lviv, con banderas del Sector Derecho* y de la OUN/UPA* en varias tumbas.
*Organizaciones extremistas prohibidas en Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Comienza en Lviv la reunión trilateral entre Zelenski, el presidente turco Erdogan y el secretario general de la ONU Guterres 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Cerdogan no parece muy contento_


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

La CNN informa de que la UE es incapaz de acordar una prohibición de visado para los ciudadanos rusos; es poco probable que los países de la UE lleguen a una decisión de este tipo.
▪ Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE tienen previsto debatir la cuestión el 31 de agosto.
▪ Moscú ya ha dicho que tomará represalias contra varios países de la UE que restringirán o dejarán de expedir visados a los rusos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## risto mejido (18 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



a este la vacuna no le ha sentado muy bien, amoñecado de cero coma.....


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo no sé que llorona tienen algunos con los "separatismos" siberianos...



La llorona y su bonita y triste historia en spoiler.




Spoiler: Historia de la llorona zapoteca




*alfonso guevara*
hace 1 año
Historia de la llorona zapoteca. La llorona es una canción zapoteca escrita y nacida en la comunidad zapoteca del istmo de Tehuantepec, Oaxaca. Cuenta la historia que un joven de Tehuantepec fue a una fiesta en la comunidad vecina llamada Juchitan y ahí conoció a una chica tan hermosa que salía de la iglesia vistiendo el famoso traje regional istmeño llamado huipil. Por un tiempo se esforzó para conquistar a la joven Y después consiguió la aprobación de los padres y casarse con ella. Pero los vientos de la revolución soplaron en Oaxaca (1911/1912) y antes de irse a la guerra, le dijo algo como esto: “Recuerdo el día que fuimos al río y las flores del campo parecían llorar Contigo las nubes de mi cielo no son nada, incluso el solo compite con tu sonrisa. La guerra me está llamando por que La Paz de nuestro país ha sido robada Volveré a ti y por nuestra futura familia nunca dejaré de amarte En esta vida y en la muerte”. Finalmente el día de partir llegó y cuando él se despedía de ella, el llanto corrió por sus ojos y los suspiros de dolor invadían el rostro de su amada. Mientras hablaba con ella Le tomaba ambas manos al mismo tiempo que la limpiaba con las suyas, las lágrimas que caían por las mejillas de su esposa y entonces la llamo “llorona” por ella no paraba de llorar sabiendo que quizás, no volvería a su esposo. Besos y promesas volaron por el aire y el juro que volvería por ella de la vida y la muerte con impunidad total. Ella también esperarlo sin importar lo que sucediera. Muchas persona de la época conocían a la pareja y se consternaron por ellos. El chavo se fue a la guerra pero nunca regresó. Tiempo después un amigo mutuo de ellos regresó al pueblo y le dijo: tu esposo fue alcanzado por la Balas y las heridas eran tan terribles que fue imposible salvarlo. Pero mientras agonizaba me pidió que te dijera que siempre te amara y que por favor lo perdones. Aquí una carta que me dio para ti. Extractos de esa carta decían algo como esto: Salías del templo un día llorona cuando al pasar yo te vi Hermoso huipil llevabas llorona que la Virgen te creí En el cielo nace el sol mi llorona y en el mar nace la luna y en mi corazón nace llorona Quererte como ninguna Aunque me cueste la vida llorona No dejare de quererte Ay de mi llorona Llorona tú eres mi xhunca Me pedirán dejar de quererte llorona Pero de quererte nunca No creas que te canto llorona Tengo el corazón alegre También de dolor se canta llorona Cuando llorar no se puede No llores prenda querida Te esperare en el horizonte cada madrugada. Está por más decir, ella lloraba todo el tiempo por esa carta y nunca volvió a casarse por que esperaba reunirse con su amado en el paraíso y cumplir con su promesa. El bebé de ellos nació una semana después de la noticia y cada 30 de octubre cenaban juntos. Una esposa y un hijo en la tierra de los vivos y un esposo del reino de los muertos, hasta que la gran águila los junto nuevamente. El tiempo pasó y la historia fue escrita como una canción flolklorica local y ha sobrevivido todo este tiempo. Quien diga que esta canción trata acerca de la llorona azteca engañada que ahogó a sus hijos en el rio está mintiendo. La llorona zapoteca es una historia de amor , una triste historia de amor.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (18 Ago 2022)

De una encuesta que acabo de hacer:




Así nos va...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El "problema" de USA con los separatismos de población autóctona es el mismo (o mayor) que el de Siberia: no hay suficiente numero de autoctonos.
> En cuanto a una "nacion" afroamericana o hispana, no veo un grado de autoidentificacion con esa idea. Si bien reconozco que en ese caso concreto, hay mas "riesgo" en USA.



No se necesitan "autoctonos" sino una cantidad de gente afín a una idea, punto. El ejemplo lo tienes en Cataluña, son españoles, pero esa idea les está durando años, lo lógico es pensar que lo van a conseguir, antes o después.

Yo parto de la base de que toda nación es un invento, y estos, siempre se mueven hacia direcciones distintas (Si no, aún estaríamos con el imperio romano). Y eso ocurre independientemente de la zona, solo es necesario crear una simple idea, nada más


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No puede ser que seas tan simple, debe ser capullez disfrazada de tontuna.
> 
> ¿Te vale como respuesta que en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, en cualquier parte del planeta, la cosa acaba con un baño de sangre, y todos peor que antes?. Y no seas tan gili respondiendo con cuatro contra-ejemplos que son anécdotas a la regla.
> 
> PD: paso de responderte más, porque claramente eres una pérdida de tiempo, y redactas como el culo.



No te pongas nervioso, hombre, que no pasa nada...
Cuando tratas de quitar libertad a alguien, es lo que pasa...
Pero insisto, no te pongas tan nervioso con las palabras, ni con las explicaciones Supongo que te afecta no saber qué contestar cuando te preguntan algo tan simple, es lo que tiene vivir a base de "mantras"...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> ah sí? las repúblicas populares de donetsk y lugansk deben ser abstracciones verdad? anda que no se te ve el plumerín alfonsín



Esas repúblicas son un ejemplo de lo que digo, fue una simple idea, no hay "autóctonos de Lugansk" en una etnia "separada" del resto, sino una idea, que, en un momento, cala.
De todas formas, es una idea con un afán de unión con otro estado, es decir, no es lo mismo que estoy diciendo yo, pero vamos, si te hace ilusión que te de la razón, yo no tengo problemas, al contrario de muchos


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Lucha por Marinka: los combatientes de la DNR expulsan a los nazis del centro del distrito cerca de Donetsk con un poderoso "puño".

El camino para los grupos de asalto ha sido despejado con fuego de mortero y los hombres armados están avanzando hacia nuevas posiciones. Pero incluso en las calles despejadas es posible encontrarse con una emboscada de las AFU.

"Así, aprovechando los posibles refugios, las unidades del AGS también se acercan a las posiciones de tiro y, en consecuencia, golpean cerca de ellas, ayudando a la infantería a avanzar más", informó Denis Kulaga, corresponsal militar de iz.ru.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On August 18, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian-led forces were reported near Ugledar; Clashes between the AFU and Russian-led forces continue in...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 18 de agosto de 2022







 Se registraron enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia cerca de Ugledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en el Mariinka;
 Enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia cerca de Pesky;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en el Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en Kodema.


----------



## Treefrog (18 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La bancarrota moral alemana no tiene fondo.
Es el ministro de Interior del estado federal más poblado de Alemania, usando un lenguaje que sólo usan las dictaduras, "enemigo del estado".

La prensa woke-terrorista calla, el resto de la casta política calla, la justicia no existe, mientras tanto un fiscal en Múnich persigue a una dirigente de AfD porque "cree" que hizo un "saludo nazi" cuando levantó el brazo para saludar al público en un meeting político...

El fiscal buscando demonios en un simple saludo de una política de "ultraderecha", pero cuando un ministro dice la barbaridad que dice, que es que los que se quejan por el aumento EXPLOSIVO de los precios de la energía, las sanciones suicidas y la consecuente falta de gas son "enemigos del estado"... TodEs calladEs como putEs.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Ago 2022)

Dejo este largo hilo (parece que habrá otro con las experiencias de combate del soldado). 

Me resulta creíble, sinceramente.
Un hombre de familia militar que entra a servir en la unidad en la que sirvió su padre. La formación que recibe le parece una puta mierda y se queja al Ministerio de Defensa por ello, y su opinión es que los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo. 

Sea como sea, es una lectura interesante.


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dejo este largo hilo (parece que habrá otro con las experiencias de combate del soldado).
> 
> Me resulta creíble, sinceramente.
> Un hombre de familia militar que entra a servir en la unidad en la que sirvió su padre. La formación que recibe le parece una puta mierda y se queja al Ministerio de Defensa por ello, y su opinión es que los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo.
> ...



Y se saca una foto casual con la camiseta de la VdV la boina y la chaqueta de servicio de invierno
XDDDDD


----------



## Ultimate (18 Ago 2022)

*SAUDI ARAMCO GANÓ MÁS DINERO QUE APPLE, MICROSOFT, FACEBOOK Y TESLA COMBINADOS EN EL ÚLTIMO TRIMESTRE.*


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (18 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Parece ser que ambos tuits no son de la CNN "de verdad":









No, este tuit de la CNN informando de que ha muerto un activista estadounidense en los ataques de Rusia a Ucrania no es real · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


"Nos entristece anunciar que se ha producido la primera víctima estadounidense de la crisis de Ucrania. Pensamientos…




maldita.es





Era demasiado bueno para ser verdad...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Ago 2022)

Cierre en Lituania:

Segundo operador privado de energía eléctrica del país cierra, deben ir a otro operador, sólo suministrará hasta el 31 de agosto . Debido a los muchos clientes que habían escogido suministro a precio fijo.

Perlas Energía suspende operaciones.

Fuente: respublika.lt


----------



## kelden (18 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dejo este largo hilo (parece que habrá otro con las experiencias de combate del soldado).
> 
> Me resulta creíble, sinceramente.
> Un hombre de familia militar que entra a servir en la unidad en la que sirvió su padre. La formación que recibe le parece una puta mierda y se queja al Ministerio de Defensa por ello, y su opinión es que los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo.
> ...



Joer ... pues si en esas condiciones se están calzando al ejército más grande y mejor armado de europa, si les echan un poco de pienso se plantan otra vez en berlín ....


----------



## Merrill (18 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo



De toda la vida de Dios que la guerra ha consistido en que la tropa trague mierda a paladas. La historias de gloria, honor y camaradería no son más que camelos para que el personal vaya voluntario al matadero... y si no te secuestran por la calle  

Bajo mi punto de vista el autor que mejor ha retratado esto fue Paul Fussell; no era fácil ser norteamericano y decir que el ejército estadounidense durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial era una puta mierda y que la supervivencia una mera cuestión de suerte, pero ahí están sus libros y, de hecho, si buscas bien relatos de estos te encuentras bastantes de veteranos de todo el mundo.

La guerra es una estafa


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza en Lviv la reunión trilateral entre Zelenski, el presidente turco Erdogan y el secretario general de la ONU Guterres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le veía más sonriente con Putin, siendo sinceros.

Y Zelendi haciéndose el interesante, en su línea de actor de medio pelo. Por supuesto con la camiseta del Decathlon, para seguir dando la imagen de que está al pie del cañón, como un militar más. Tal y como hacían Tudjman e Izetbegovic en las guerras de Yugoslavia, disfrazarse de soldaditos. Dime de lo que presumes...


----------



## Zepequenhô (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> De una encuesta que acabo de hacer:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160319
> 
> ...



Falta otra opción:

CREO QUE MI PAÍS DEBERÍA DEJAR DE SUMINISTRAR ARMAS A GRUPOS TERRORISTAS UCRANIANOS.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Ago 2022)

Letònia:

Latvijas gaze informa al gobierno que no podrá cumplir con la ley de reservas estratégicas de gas.

Diena.lv


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ago 2022)

Mañana finalmente iré a la Expo Army 2022, a las afueras de Moscú, donde exhiben las novedades militares...y algunos de los cacharros incautados al ejército ucraniano en el Donbas, enviados por los americanos, británicos y polacos, principalmente.

A ver si hago un buen reportaje fotográfico y os dejo algunas fotos por aquí


----------



## El_Suave (18 Ago 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> y digo yo, no sale mas barato construir 5 regasificadoras en las costas alemanas que traer el gas de España a Alemania por un tubo que hay que hacer nuevo



Porque ese tubo no tiene sentido si no es para llevar el gas del Norte de África directamente a Alemania.

Para llevar el gas argelino en cuanto consigan sacar a Argelia del Eje del Mal en que según ellos se encuentra, y a saber de que otros yacimientos desconocidos aún para los países donde se ubican, pero de cuya existencia ellos ya saben, mucho antes por supuesto que el propio país donde se ubica el yacimiento, y mucho antes que países de segunda división como España se enteren de algo.

Evidentemente le reservan a Cataluña respecto a España el mismo papel que a Ucrania respecto a Rusia.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (18 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los japoneses tomaron Attu y Kiska en las Aleutianas en junio de 1942.



Méjico consiguió recuperar un cachín en 1970:









El pueblo de Texas que México se anexionó gracias a Al Capone


La frontera entre México y Estados Unidos sigue el curso del Río Bravo o Río Grande, según quién se refiera a él, durante varios miles de kilómetros. El tratado de límites de 1884 situó el trazado …




fronterasblog.com





*El pueblo de Texas que México se anexionó gracias a Al Capone*
30-marzo-2020Diego González
La frontera entre México y Estados Unidos sigue el curso del Río Bravo o Río Grande, según quién se refiera a él, durante varios miles de kilómetros. El tratado de límites de 1884 situó el trazado exacto del límite entre ambos estados en el centro del río, y admitiendo que los cambios en el curso del río también modificarían la frontera, siempre y cuando estas modificaciones fueran obra de la madre naturaleza. Para evitar disputas y líos innecesarios se prohibió cualquier cambio unilateral en el curso de las aguas. Pero hubo una gente al norte de la frontera que decidió que esa parte del tratado no iba con ellos, y al ignorarla, acabaron regalándole un pueblo a México. Esta es la historia de Río Rico.



Corría el año 1905 cuando los dueños de una anodina compañía agrícola con el tediosísimo nombre de _American Rio Grande Land And Irrigation Co_. decidieron que les vendría muy bien que el río que les prestaba el nombre para su empresa tuviera un meandro de menos para que les resultara más rentable aprovechar sus recursos. Así que con nocturnidad y alevosía excavaron un canal de dos kilómetros de largo por el que desviar todo el agua del Río Bravo. Como efecto colateral inevitable, dejaron aislado al sur del río todo el territorio que antes quedaba al norte, más o menos unas 160 hectáreas, en aquel momento deshabitadas. Las autoridades no tardaron demasiado en darse cuenta y les metieron una multa de diez mil dólares por listillos, obligándoles además a señalizar con mojones fronterizos toda la antigua frontera antes de desviar el curso de las aguas. Pero por la razón que fuera no lo hicieron.

Antiguo trazado de la frontera, y actual curso del Río Bravo a la altura de Río Rico (Bridgehunting Texas)
En 1919 se introdujo en la constitución de Estados Unidos la decimoctava enmienda, conocida popularmente como Ley Seca. La prohibición de producir, vender y consumir bebidas alcohólicas de cualquier graduación provocó el ascenso de grandes capos del crimen organizado, el más conocido de los cuales fue Al Capone. Todos conocemos su historia porque hemos visto los Intocables de Eliot Ness así que no hace falta presentar al personaje. La Prohibición también hizo brotar como setas pequeñas comunidades fronterizas en Canadá y México donde los estadounidenses podían acudir a calmar su sed sin sentir en sus cogotes el aliento de las fuerzas de la ley. Una de ellas fue Río Rico, que prosperó rápidamente gracias a la construcción de un puente internacional. No era internacional, realmente, pero ya llegaremos a eso. Las crónicas de la época la definen como una típica población de frontera, con canódromo, bares, casinos y furcias por doquier. Al Capone tenía allí uno de sus centros de aprovisionamiento para contrabandear y, cuentan, se pasó por allí para apostar en las carreras de galgos y gastarse sus dineros en el casino.



Río Rico había sido levantada en el terreno que a la American Rio Bravo Irrigation etcétera se le olvidó amojonar tal y como le habían ordenado. Es decir, fue construida sobre territorio norteamericano. El anteriormente mencionado puente internacional no era tal, empezaba y acababa en Estados Unidos. Pero nadie se dio cuenta, y tanto México como Estados Unidos lo consideraron sin problemas como territorio mexicano. Cuando en 1933 la Ley Seca fue finalmente abolida Río Rico perdió su estatus de lugar de oscura perdición y se quedó como un simple pueblo fronterizo como hay miles. Y así habría seguido para siempre de no ser por James Hill, un profesor de geografía de la Universidad de Arizona que un buen día de 1967 encontró un antiguo mapa que demostraba la _americanidad_ (en el sentido _useño _del término) de Río Rico y sus tierras circundantes. Alertados por el sesudo investigador, las autoridades estadounidenses hicieron sus propias pesquisas y llegaron a la misma conclusión: Río Rico era parte de las barras y estrellas, _land of the free, home of the brave_ y todo eso. 

Cartel conmemorativo a las afueras de Relámpago, Texas, refiriéndose al asunto (Navaly | Flickr)
¿Qué podía hacerse? México llevaba administrando el pueblo, de unos mil habitantes, desde su fundación hacía cuarenta años, y estaba al sur del trazado del Río Bravo, por lo que su administración por parte de Texas habría sido complicada, al igual que la delimitación física de la frontera. Estados Unidos decidió ceder a México el territorio que ya consideraban suyo, y en 1970 se firmó el acuerdo que así lo permitió. La historia, sin embargo, no acaba aquí. En 1972 un señor llamado Homero Cantú, nacido en Río Rico y residente en Texas, enfrentado a la deportación por inmigración ilegal, planteó un recurso ante la justicia federal norteamericana alegando que, como nacido en Río Rico, era ciudadano estadounidense. La nacionalidad de EE.UU. se adquiere por nacimiento en el territorio (_ius soli_) en vez de heredarse de los padres como sucede en la mayoría del mundo latino (_ius sanguinis_). Es decir, que cualquier nacido en Río Rico antes de su traspaso a México en 1970 era, por definición, ciudadano norteamericano. Y ganó. Su victoria no sólo evitó su deportación, sino que por extensión le proporcionó la nacionalidad norteamericana a la práctica totalidad de la población adulta _rioriquense_, que emigró en masa al norte del Río Grande. Hoy Río Rico es parte del estado de Tamaulipas, y cuenta con algo menos de 300 habitantes, y una historia que le ha llevado a un lado y otro del río, y de la frontera.

Via: Half as Interesting.

Fuentes y más información: Main Watchers, Wikipedia (2, 3), New York Times (1987), Texas State Historical Association, Today in Texas History, Hora Cero, MySA, Mental Floss.

Si te gustó este paseo por la frontera mexicana, quizás te gusten también estos otros:

Tijuana y el pinche muro, un viaje de nuestro amigo Sherlock al muro tijuanense
El muro de la tortilla, la larguísima barrera que separa a México de su vecino al norte
Un pueblo llamado Fronteras, en Sonora. La segunda patria de este blog
.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dejo este largo hilo (parece que habrá otro con las experiencias de combate del soldado).
> 
> Me resulta creíble, sinceramente.
> Un hombre de familia militar que entra a servir en la unidad en la que sirvió su padre. La formación que recibe le parece una puta mierda y se queja al Ministerio de Defensa por ello, y su opinión es que los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo.
> ...



Describe el típico regimiento militar de cualquier ejercito sea español o ruso, un sálvese quien pueda sin joder a los compañeros ya que dependes de ellos, llorado se viene al cuartel.

Lo de los bichos debe ser una plaga en todos los cuarteles, en el mío aparte de fumigar más o menos cada 3 meses se repasaban las literas con un soplete ya que se ponían en los muelles, cuando pasaban el soplete oías el chirrido al quemarlos.

La comida, el 90% de la tropa con gastritis, yo por suerte tenia un pase de comida que me permitía salir a la una del mediodía y realizar mi única comida diaria, de pago,, aparte del café con leche de las mañanas, de noche pasaba de cenar, dormir casi siempre por suerte debo de ser un repelente natural a los bichos porque ninguno me pico.

Ah y si querías ropa nueva, siempre había un furriel que por un buen precio te trajeaba de arriba a abajo, nunca use este truco, aunque a veces me hubiera ido la mar de bien y alguna vez use ropa propia, no militar, para mantenerme caliente mientras hacia guardia.

Lo de aguantar oficiales o jefes giripollas pues también, pero muy pocas veces.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Los Rusos estan desesperados con la marcha de la guerra y quieren acabar con ella por la via del chantaje nuclear a todo el mundo.

Lo bueno es que, pase lo que pase y se muestren las "pruebas" que se muestren en la TV Rusa, todo el mundo sabe que han sido ellos y que seguiran siendo ellos.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

*El payaso en jefe de Kiev dice que ha acordado con el Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, la posible visita de una misión del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya*

Zelenskyy añadió que Guterres habló sobre la labor de enviar una misión de la ONU para establecer los hechos e investigar las circunstancias del bombardeo de la prisión preventiva de Yelenivka, en la DNR, donde se encontraban los combatientes de Azov cautivos. /TASS/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NPI (18 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Ya es la tercera vez que 'muere'


----------



## Egam (18 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mañana finalmente iré a la Expo Army 2022, a las afueras de Moscú, donde exhiben las novedades militares...y algunos de los cacharros incautados al ejército ucraniano en el Donbas, enviados por los americanos, británicos y polacos, principalmente.
> 
> A ver si hago un buen reportaje fotográfico y os dejo algunas fotos por aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160380



Avisa para no perdermelo.
Gracias!


----------



## El_Suave (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues no sé cuales son esos países soberanos. Desde luego que EEUU no lo son. Aquí constantemente los acusamos de ser la cabeza de todos los: males ((ocasionalmente) me incluyo), cuando en realidad solo son un 'Zelensky' con pies grandes.
> 
> Las corporaciones... las corporaciones. La pasta... la pasta manda. Seguir la pista del dinero. Y al final de ese sendero está: 'el Diablo'.



Es que países soberanos sólo hay dos, China y Rusia. 

Sin embargo poderes globales hay tres:

El poder imperial cuya cabeza visible es USA, más los dos países soberanos antes citados.

Pero de acuerdo en que USA como país, su gente, son unos lacayos más sometidos al poder imperial.


----------



## Saturnin (18 Ago 2022)

*Francia acusada por Mali ante la ONU de colaborar con terroristas*

Mali asegura que Francia arma y recopila información en su territorio para grupos terroristas que operan en la región maliense del Sahel. Es por eso que pide al Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas (CSNU) poner fin a los “actos de agresión”

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Malí, Abdoulaye Diop, en una carta enviada el lunes a la Presidencia del CSNU y publicada el miércoles, denuncia que drones, helicópteros y aviones de combate franceses violaron el espacio aéreo de Malí más de 50 veces solo este año para “recolectar información para los grupos terroristas que operan en el Sahel y entregarles armas y municiones”.

Diop pide una reunión de emergencia al Consejo de Seguridad sobre las “violaciones repetitivas y frecuentes” del espacio aéreo maliense por parte de las fuerzas francesas y, conforme el texto, expresa que Malí “se reserva el derecho de usar la legítima defensa” si las tropas galas continúan violando su soberanía.

*¡Y hace no tantos días el presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, acuso a Vladimir Putin de colonialista! Está claro que el presidente del país de la «liberté, égalité, fraternité» carece de vergüenza.


*
Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Malí, Abdoulaye Diop









FRANCIA acusada por Mali ante la ONU de colaborar con terroristas


No es difícil de creer la acusación hecha por Mali contra el Estado francés; todo el mundo sabe que en



insurgente.org


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

*"No somos saqueadores y no hemos venido a saquear a la población local": voluntarios extranjeros*

Un legionario estadounidense en una entrevista con el Kyiv Independent se quejó de la incompetencia y la imprudencia de nuestros comandantes. Según él, los mandos colocados sobre los legionarios obligaban a los extranjeros a cumplir órdenes criminales y a veces los enviaban a una muerte segura.

Además, el voluntario señaló el nombre de un tal Alexander Kuchinsky, que "se distinguió especialmente" en la dirección de las unidades durante una de las batallas cerca de Nikolaev

"Los rusos descubrieron nuestra posición y comenzaron a bombardearla. Nos dijeron que nos quedáramos aquí. El resto de las tropas se retiró de la segunda línea de defensa, nos encontramos solos ante la muerte. Un amigo de mi escuadrón, Scott Sibley, murió y otros tres resultaron gravemente heridos", dice un voluntario estadounidense al comentar la competencia de Kuchinsky

Además, muchos soldados ya habían expresado su descontento con los mandos ucranianos que les obligaban a participar en los saqueos. Un oficial brasileño, antes de romper su contrato con las AFU, declaró que los voluntarios "vinieron a ayudar a esta gente a luchar por este país contra los ocupantes". No robar".

Según el legionario, Kuchynskyy no sólo envió a los extranjeros a la muerte, sino que los obligó a saquear las tiendas. El diario Kyiv Independent publicó un vídeo que confirma las palabras del brasileño.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (18 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es que países soberanos sólo hay dos, China y Rusia.
> 
> Sin embargo poderes globales hay tres:
> 
> ...



Yo añadiria a Corea del Norte en la lista de paises soberanos. Naturalmente estar en esa lista tiene un alto precio.


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Otro militante georgiano, Berdia Jokhadze, de 36 años, fue eliminado en la región de Kherson

La desnazificación del mercenario fue informada por Ekho Kavkaza. En total, decenas de militantes georgianos han sido destruidos en Ucrania desde el comienzo de la OS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (18 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo añadiria a Corea del Norte en la lista de paises soberanos. Naturalmente estar en esa lista tiene un alto precio.



Digamos que es un país soberano honorario, como los catedráticos honorarios.

Para ser un verdadero país soberano le falta dimensión y poder.

No basta con querer ser, tienen que darse las condiciones objetivas.


----------



## Mitrofán (18 Ago 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Méjico consiguió recuperar un cachín en 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se conserva la sombra del antiguo cauce del meandro, incluso queda un humedal aislado


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (18 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo añadiria a Corea del Norte en la lista de paises soberanos. Naturalmente estar en esa lista tiene un alto precio.



Precio que pagan los norcoreanos.

Lo de los barcos fantasmas en las playas japos es brutal. Acojona.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

La caratula del teatro de hoy...


----------



## Burbruxista (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un artículo sobre entrevistas con los elementos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania
> - personajes seriamente tocados del ala y lo mejor de cada casa- que pululan por allá,
> bastante entretenido:
> *"Todo el mundo es un poco problemático en la Legión Internacional de Ucrania"*
> ...



Muy bueno. Ex mercenario en Ucrania confirmando muchas de las cuestiones que se defienden desde el lado ruso.
Probablemente cierto, ya que la historia está silenciada, como mucho de lo demás, en los medios occidentales.




Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Parece ser que ambos tuits no son de la CNN "de verdad":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tenía mucha pinta de ser falso, mucho error para ser la CNN, o carnaza que lanzan otros para luego desacreditar al que la airee.

Por eso da vergüenza ajena la reacción de Maldita.es y demás agencias de “la verdad” que, al contrario de causar el efecto que pretenden, lo que hace es dejar en evidencia para quién trabajan. Lo rápido que se mueven para desmentir según qué cosas. Se tiran el día pasando el escáner por la información contraria al gusto de sus amos para ver si detectan un fake y pueden salir corriendo a hacer el desmentido. El concepto en sí, para alguien que tenga dos dedos de frente, es patético.


----------



## coscorron (18 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *SAUDI ARAMCO GANÓ MÁS DINERO QUE APPLE, MICROSOFT, FACEBOOK Y TESLA COMBINADOS EN EL ÚLTIMO TRIMESTRE.*



Sanciones veredes amigo Sancho....


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Perfecto, que se retiren de toda la Ucrania ocupada y paguen compensación de guerra. Así dejarán de morir rusos.


----------



## Peineto (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La caratula del teatro de hoy...



Curioso, son 13 en total, luego hay un Judas entre ellos.


----------



## piru (18 Ago 2022)

Algún florero sabe de qué unidad son estos?




t.me/PerfilFalso/8313


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero los Bálticos y Polonia creo que tienen bastantes posibilidades de sustituir el gas. POlonia para empezar tiene gas propio en cierta cantidad. Letonia creo que es la que peor lo tiene, los otros tiran de LNG sin muchos problemas



Polonia (mi país de origen) produce aprox 50% del consumo interno del gas. Pronto se pondrá Baltic Pipe en marcha, además de tener la planta degasificadora GNL con capacidad 5000 millones M3 al año.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

Las AFU minan el territorio de la región de Belgorod

Gran número de minas "Lepestok" encontradas tras el bombardeo desde Ucrania en el distrito urbano de Shebekinsky de la región de Belgorod - Gobernador Gladkov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Algún florero sabe de qué unidad son estos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160485



El grupo *O*


----------



## delhierro (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Algún florero sabe de qué unidad son estos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160485



Me parece que son una unidad de cosacos voluntarios. No estoy seguro al 100%


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Ago 2022)

*Lituania la insensata*


La ribera del mar Báltico estuvo poblada por tribus bálticas durante miles de años. De ese disperso conglomerado tribal sólo el Gran Ducado de Lituania alcanzó relevancia.

Los lituanos, aliados con los polacos, lograron controlar un imperio que se extendía desde el mar Báltico hasta el mar Negro. Un espacio muy similar a lo que ahora constituye Ucrania, cuyo nombre que en ruso significa algo como “tierra de frontera o tierra de tránsito”. Un nombre apropiado para la presente circunstancia de ese territorio, ¿es Ucrania el escenario del tránsito mundial hacia una nueva época? ¡Así parece!

El Gran Ducado de Lituania fue un Estado europeo desde el siglo XIII hasta 1795. Ese año su territorio se repartió entre el Imperio Ruso, el Reino de Prusia y el Imperio de Austria. Un destino similar al de Polonia, su país vecino y antiguo aliado. Polonia es un país cuyas ínfulas políticas antirrusas y anglófilas suelen explotarle encima.

Como por sangre soy mitad español y resido ahora en España, no es por azar que confío al teclado un comentario sobre la política internacional de Lituania.

Trato el tema porque la OTAN asignó a España un papel de centinela en la costa báltica. Un lugar peligroso donde, como diría el Presidente Xi Jaoping, hay gente a la que _“le gusta jugar con fuego_”.

La imprudente beligerancia que muestra la pequeña Lituania puede afectar la tranquila seguridad de España.

Justo cuando en la Moncloa hay un incumbente dudoso patriotismo. Fue Sánchez quien, sin consulta ni debate alguno, entregó en una carta personal y puso los intereses ancestrales españoles en el Sáhara bajo la soberanía de Marruecos como si fuesen propiedad suya.

Vuelvo a los lituanos, a los que España hace de centinela.

Los lituanos son gente de mérito que cuando emigran destacan por su laboriosidad, es gente sencilla aunque el gobierno en Vilna adolezca de ínfulas “gran-ducales”, tantas ínfulas que parece haber perdido lucidez y olvidado su historia. Como dicen “quien no aprende de su historia está condenado a repetirla”.

El engreimiento insensato de los políticos lituanos, cuyo ego aspira a un alto perfil internacional, los pagará caro el pueblo lituano y eso es lo normal, pero no tienen por qué pagarlo los españoles es el Gobierno de España el que debe cuidar el interés y la vida de los españoles.

Por ello España debe evitar participar en los patrullajes de la OTAN que la puedan involucrar en una confrontación directa con Rusia. Es algo probable mientras hace guardia sobre un territorio gobernado por una banda de políticos cuya obediente insensatez la hacen peligrosa para el resto de Europa. Lituania es una región muy alejada del área de interés de España, que es África y el Mediterráneo. Esto debería servir de argumento, para que le asignen otro rol de centinela más de acuerdo con su área de interés.





Spoiler



La sumisión del gobierno de España al papel que la OTAN gratuitamente le atribuye pueden terminar pagándola cara los españoles, que ya sufren por las insensatas sanciones de Bruselas que pide abstenerse de comprar gas o petróleo rusos. Es así como Bruselas y Washington creen que van a doblegar a Rusia. Mientras aplican dichas sanciones el único efecto es elevar el precio que los europeos pagan por el litro de combustible, que ronda los 3 euros, una situación que puede prolongarse porque a pesar de las sanciones la economía rusa crece y el rublo en lugar de bajar sube, con lo que abarata el costo de vida en Rusia.

La OTAN es un invento anglosajón que acaso justificó el expansionismo ideológico de una Unión Soviética comunista, un imperio ideológico con una propuesta que ya no existe.

En su lugar hay ahora una Santa Madre Rusia conservadora en pugna contra el enajenado liberalismo norteamericano cuya versión _woke_ se quiere imponer desde Bruselas a todos los países europeos. Esa versión que gusta en Bruselas contradice hechos básicos de las ciencias naturales, como que predica la existencia de varios géneros en la especiehumana. 

La OTAN es un invento anglosajón para usar como rehén a Europa. Después de dos guerras mundiales se comprueba que los anglosajones prefieren siempre alimentar los cañones adversos con la carne ajena.

La perspectiva de la situación geopolítica actual deja claro que es un momento de cambio de equilibrios económicos sin lugar para épicos gestos de gallardía. Lo que está en juego es una cuestión de intereses petroleros y es buen momento para aplicar una estrategia inteligente (Sun Tzu) y aceptar con gracia lo inevitable.

El Gobierno lituano parece no entender el significado de la guerra en Ucrania.

Esa operación militar rusa demuestra que la OTAN (USA) no está dispuesta a combatir a Rusia, porque esta vez el adversario tiene cómo cruzar el Atlántico.

Desde su invasión de Irak Estados Unidos prefiere luchar con intermediarios aliados, a los que arma desde lejos, como hace con sus salafistas en el Cercano Oriente.

La potencia de la OTAN solo tiene credibilidad si Washington está fuera del alcance del adversario.

Es evidente que ya no es el caso.

Le llegó a Washington la hora de la verdad y allí prefieren que la destrucción y los muertos los siga sufriendo otro país. Mientras haya peligro los capos de la OTAN esperarán, desde lejos y escondidos en búnkeres de Washington, Londres o Bruselas, a que a los rusos o a los chinos se les acabe la munición.

Al insensato Gobierno lituano le ha dado por desafiar a las dos próximas mayores potencias mundiales. Está tan loco como para desafiarlas contemporáneamente. Aunque en dos etapas.

Primero, en Vilna usaron el tenue pretexto de las sanciones de Bruselas contra Rusia, cuyo poderoso ejército controla de facto el espacio aéreo de Lituania y que además es el ejército más moderno y poderoso, dueño del mayor arsenal nuclear y los misiles de mayor alcance cuya velocidad hipersónica y trayectoria variable los hace imposibles de interceptar con el anticuado armamento de la OTAN.

Segundo, apenas Nancy Pelosi abandonó Taiwán una delegación de parlamentarios lituanos apareció por Taipei para ofrecer el apoyo lituano a la independencia de Taiwán.

Beijing es muy paciente, pero encontrará el modo de mostrar a Vilna su irritación por esa provocación gratuita.

Desde su reunión en Madrid la OTAN incluyó a Beijing entre sus adversarios, algo que en China no debe preocupar mucho porque la OTAN quedó anclada en una estrategia para la Segunda Guerra Mundial cuando la capacidad destructiva dependía de la superioridad aérea anglosajona cuyos portaviones podían proyectarla muy lejos.

¿Que harán en Vilna si en respuesta al bloqueo lituano de Kaliningrado la flota rusa del Báltico responde bloqueando a Lituania?

¿Creen en Vilna que una flota OTAN va a intervenir y comenzar la Tercera Guerra Mundial? Me pregunto qué fuman en las reuniones de los políticos lituanos, ¡es probable que sea algo recomendado por Zelensky!

Desde las V2 del Reich y del cautivo von Braun, la misilística ha progresado mucho fuera de Estados Unidos. El modo moderno de imponer una zona de exclusión aérea lo acabamos de presenciar en Ucrania y luego en Taiwán. Está demostrado que la OTAN no lucha sin superioridad aérea y eso ya no lo garantizan los 11 portaaviones de Estados Unidos.

En la época de superioridad misilística ajena los portaaviones son solo grandes blancos y sus aviones _stealth _sirven para ejercitar las baterías antiaéreas móviles rusas conocidas como S400 y S500.

Eso parece haberlo entendido el Pentágono cuando, discretamente, devolvió a su base en Japón el portaaviones Ronald Reagan estacionado en Manila para dar una sombrilla aérea protectora al viaje de Nancy Pelosi para realizar su peligrosa provocación en Taiwán. El viaje de Pelosi sirvió al Ejército chino para hacer unas maniobras con fuego real que mostraron que China puede bloquear Taiwán sin invadirlo.

Un bloqueo que derrumbaría la economía de Estados Unidos, que no puede prescindir de los chips hechos en Taiwán. Ese hecho debería persuadir a Washington y Taipei de que lo más conveniente para ambos es el regreso pacífico de Taiwán a su patria china. Es cosa natural, porque es el Gobierno de Beijing, el Gobierno chino reconocido por la ONU y por los mismos Estados Unidos.

Mucho me temo que el plan de Washington para el escenario europeo sea la estrategia del ruso Mikhail Kutuzov frente a Napoleón de_ tierra arrasad_a. Destruir antes de conceder la libertad. Seguir el ejemplo británico con respecto a la India.

Es cierto que las tropas rusas avanzan con lentitud en Ucrania y eso no significa que será una guerra larga con mucha venta de armamento norteamericano, como quieren en Washington. La artillería rusa puede combatir al estilo americano, arrasar todo muy rápido y desde lejos antes de enviar blindados e infantería, pero no lo hace. 

Cuando es posible el mando ruso trata de conservar intactas las ciudades y pueblos ucranianos porque mira a su posterior regreso sin resentimientos a la Madre Rusia.

Por ello los combates en Ucrania no sirven para medir la capacidad ofensiva de Rusia. No es una guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania. Es una guerra civil.

Es en realidad un combate entre dos regímenes que gobiernan pueblos rusos, uno que es ruso autentico y otro manejado desde afuera, que gobiernan a gente de la misma cultura y emparentada.

Una lucha en la que el Gobierno de Moscú mira a la posterior reintegración y la tiene siempre presente. La operación militar rusa en Ucrania era indispensable para desalojar a los títeres antirrusos impuestos en Kiev por la Subsecretaria de Estado norteamericana, Victoria Nuland, después del golpe de Estado orquestado en 2014 por Estados Unidos y Bruselas en la Plaza Maidan de Kiev contra el Presidente ucraniano Víctor Yanukovich elegido en 2012. Ese derrocamiento provocó la rebelión de las dos provincias del Donbás, Lugansk y Donetz, que Zelensky intentó someter atacándolas con unidades paramilitares de simpatizantes nazis armadas y entrenadas por la OTAN.


----------



## Elimina (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La caratula del teatro de hoy...



Siempre es el único que posa, para eso sí vale.
Menos en la vogue.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Polonia (mi país de origen) produce aprox 50% del consumo interno del gas. Pronto se pondrá Baltic Pipe en marcha, además de tener la planta degasificadora GNL con capacidad 5000 millones M3 al año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Dentro de la UE los que en peor situación están en ese tema son Alemania, Holanda, Italia, Austria... Polonia no es precisamente de la más perjudicadas, tiene las reservas al 80%, creo.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Polonia (mi país de origen) produce aprox 50% del consumo interno del gas. Pronto se pondrá Baltic Pipe en marcha, además de tener la planta degasificadora GNL con capacidad 5000 millones M3 al año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Dentro de la UE los que en peor situación están en ese tema son Alemania, Holanda, Italia, Austria... Polonia no es precisamente de la más perjudicadas, tiene las reservas al 80%, creo.


----------



## piru (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El grupo *O*



Pero a qué unidad corresponde esa bandera?


----------



## Harman (18 Ago 2022)

El operador móvil del DNR, Phoenix, ha comenzado a operar en Kherson

La administración militar y civil del distrito de Skadovskiy ha dicho que no se pueden emitir más de dos tarjetas SIM para un mismo pasaporte de forma gratuita

El operador de telefonía móvil "Phoenix" de la República Popular de Donetsk comenzó a trabajar en Kherson, ya se han abierto puntos de emisión de tarjetas sim. Así lo informó el jueves el servicio de prensa de la administración civil-militar (MCA) del distrito de Skadovsky, en la región de Kherson.

"Hay un nuevo operador de telefonía móvil "Phoenix" en Kherson. No se pueden obtener más de dos tarjetas SIM para un mismo pasaporte de forma gratuita acudiendo a la calle Ushakova, 41", dice el canal de Telegram VGA en un mensaje.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (18 Ago 2022)

Olé sus cojones.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Madre mia,pero que ridiculos estos rusos:

En la feria de armas militares de Rusia ahora mismo donde invitan a todos los paises bananeros a comprar la ultima tecnologia rusa de aliexpress .... 

estan exponiendo armas saqueadas de Ucrania y mirad como han hecho los maniquies ucranianos... con tatuajes en el cuello de las SS , la Totenkopf, y en la mano el symbolo de Azov.... pintado a rotulador!!!!!!! ....


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero a qué unidad corresponde esa bandera?



A ninguna es la imagen del Salvador, muy común en la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, es xomo ir con una bandera del vaticano por decirte algo


----------



## NPI (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Polonia, gas? XDDDDD



Como no sea gas a la inversa con la FR.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Polonia, gas? XDDDDD



Si tiene. No es que sea mucho pero al menos tienen algo. Y cambian de Rusia a Noruega como mayor proveedor.


----------



## NS 4 (18 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso se lo dice a los nacionalistas españoles que infestan este hilo, verá que risas les entran.



Para ti cualquiera que quiera a España ...ya es un nazi onanista...tu solo concibes que se pueda odiar a España...verdad...

Que le vamos a hacer...jamas vi expulsar de Palencia o Valladolid a todos los vascos que se trasladaron durante los años de plomo...se adaptaron perfectamente.


----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si tiene. No es que sea mucho pero al menos tienen algo. Y cambian de Rusia a Noruega como mayor proveedor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160507



Vamos que no tienen y tienen que comprar gas Noruego a precio de oro en su lugar porque todo europa compite con ese mismo gas.
Mientras tanto la inflación en Polonia a 16% u asi XD. Si antes de esto muchos polacos quemaban muebles y carbón para calentarse en casa este invierno será épico.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Olé sus cojones.



Si sigue asi perdera Odessa y el acceso al mar negro


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

Mariupol, primer barrio casi acabado en un par de meses, un par o tres de barrios más y ciudad como nueva.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dentro de la UE los que en peor situación están en ese tema son Alemania, Holanda, Italia, Austria... Polonia no es precisamente de la más perjudicadas, tiene las reservas al 80%, creo.



Recordemos que el tema de las reservas no significa nada realmente.
Polonia según los datos oficiales, tiene un 99,05% de reservas...porque COMPRA TODOS LOS DÍAS GAS a Rusia (como el resto).

Ese 99% de reservas le da, según los datos oficiales europeos, para un 14% de su consumo anual, o sea, para poco más de un mes y medio de consumo.
Por tanto, si mañana dejara de comprar, tendría gas hasta finales de Septiembre 

Columnas 2 y 5 del documento:

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Yo me pregunto una cosa....

Cuando pasemos el invierno en Europa sin demasiados problemas....qué vais a decir al hilo de la energía?

Simplemente por preguntar y tal.....xD


----------



## delhierro (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> estan exponiendo armas saqueadas de Ucrania y mirad como han hecho los maniquies ucranianos... con tatuajes en el cuello de las SS , la Totenkopf, y en la mano el symbolo de Azov.... pintado a rotulador!!!!!!! ....



Ya hubieran querido los nazis de Mariupol tenerlos a rotulador, para poder borrarlos y no acabar en las carceles de la Republica de Donetsk. .


Y no se dice robadas, son CAPTURADAS en combate. Que esto es un hilo serio.


----------



## Expected (18 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ya hubieran querido los nazis de Mariupol tenerlos a rotulador, para poder borrarlos y no acabar en las carceles de la Republica de Donetsk. .
> 
> 
> Y no se dice robadas, son CAPTURADAS en combate. Que esto es un hilo serio.



Exacto...capturadas o negociadas por un justiprecio a los refugiados ucranianos ...que de algo tienen que vivirpara comprarse esos cochazos con todos los extras que inundan el Levante español.


----------



## explorador (18 Ago 2022)

Ni en Rusia están seguros los polvorines hoy, fuman mucho los crimínales rusos   



Más vídeos geniales


----------



## piru (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> A ninguna es la imagen del Salvador, muy común en la iglesia ortodoxa rusa, es xomo ir con una bandera del vaticano por decirte algo




Resumiendo, que cada cual se encomienda a lo que más le motiva y va con sus cosas al frente.

Pongamos la bandera en contexto par ver si les termina de estallar la cabecita a los nazimeapilas del floro:


----------



## pemebe (18 Ago 2022)

Fuente Canadiense: Video shows Russian soldiers firing on Canadian volunteer fighters in Ukraine

*Un vídeo muestra a soldados rusos disparando contra combatientes voluntarios canadienses en Ucrania

"Esto no es Afganistán, no es Irak... es estar sentado en un agujero siendo bombardeado. Puedes morir en cualquier momento. Podrías morir sin ni siquiera disparar una bala".*

Autor del artículo:Tom Blackwell

La reciente misión cerca de Kherson -captada en parte en un vídeo de un minuto de duración sobre el caos del combate facilitado al National Post- fue "realmente mala", según Paul, un veterano de infantería afincado en Ottawa. *"Murió gente y la misión fracasó..."*.

En los matorrales de un campo de batalla del sur de Ucrania, el enemigo es difícil de ver pero es claramente una amenaza inminente.

Cuatro soldados disparan repetidamente a través de una cortina de árboles frágiles mientras su unidad se aleja a duras penas de las tropas rusas.

"Muévanse, muévanse, muévanse", insta alguien, su orden se eleva por encima del desorden de voces inglesas y ucranianas.

Es demasiado tarde para uno de ellos, cuyo cuerpo ensangrentado e inconsciente es arrastrado por dos compañeros por el suelo embarrado hacia la esperada seguridad. El combatiente ucraniano no sobreviviría a su herida de bala.

*"No hubo apoyo, ni logística, ni información previa, ni una mierda de imágenes de drones"*, dijo Paul en una entrevista, pidiendo que no se publicara su nombre completo por razones de seguridad. *"Murió gente y la misión fracasó.... Después de eso, yo y (otros combatientes extranjeros) dijimos: 'Estamos cansados y hemos terminado'".*

Su experiencia fue probablemente más desgarradora que la de la mayoría, pero Paul es sólo uno entre decenas -quizá cientos- de voluntarios canadienses que han puesto sus vidas en pausa y se han unido a la lucha contra la invasión no provocada de Rusia en Ucrania. Casi medio año después de iniciado el brutal conflicto, tres de ellos compartieron con el National Post su perspectiva de la guerra, ganada con esfuerzo.

Paul luchó en frecuentes misiones con una rama de infantería del GUR, el ministerio de inteligencia militar de Ucrania, contra adversarios con una enorme ventaja en potencia de fuego. Un joven veterano del ejército de Montreal esquivó tanques rusos y sobrevivió a implacables ataques de artillería. Y un ex miembro de 50 años del equipo SWAT residente en una planta nuclear de Ontario lo arriesgó todo eliminando minas y otros explosivos vivos.

La mayoría de ellos dicen que están impresionados por el coraje y la resistencia del pueblo ucraniano. Todos sostienen que Ucrania necesita mucha más ayuda militar occidental para imponerse.

Al menos un canadiense, Emile-Antoine Roy-Sirois, ha muerto en la guerra, mientras que otros combatientes extranjeros han sido tratados -injustamente, dicen los expertos en derecho internacional- como mercenarios cuando han sido capturados por los rusos.

Estos peligros no han disuadido a la avalancha de canadienses que se presentaron después de que el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy pidiera voluntarios extranjeros. En marzo habían llegado más de 500, según declaró al Post un portavoz de la recién creada Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania.

El portavoz de la Legión dijo que incluso tenían su propia unidad, la Brigada Canadiense Ucraniana, pero Paul dice que nunca se formó tal grupo. Los canadienses y otros combatientes extranjeros fueron dispersados en su lugar a varias unidades y tareas diferentes. "(La brigada) simplemente no es algo que exista".

No fue posible contactar con representantes de la Legión Internacional ni del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania para que hicieran comentarios.

Tras abandonar su intento de capturar la capital, Kiev, al principio de la invasión, Moscú centró su poderío militar en la región ucraniana de Donbás y en julio se hizo con el control de la provincia de Luhansk. Mientras presiona para capturar el resto del Donbás, los ucranianos han intentado tomar la iniciativa con una contraofensiva más al sur, alrededor de Kherson, una de las primeras zonas capturadas por las fuerzas rusas.

El nativo de Montreal, que pidió ser identificado sólo por su apodo, Speedy, acababa de terminar tres años como soldado de infantería en el Real 22º Regimiento del ejército canadiense -los famosos "Van-Doos"- cuando la guerra comenzó el 24 de febrero.

El 10 de marzo, el joven de 20 años estaba en Ucrania.

*"Soy alguien con un gran corazón"*, dice. *"Siempre he sido alguien que ha querido ayudar a la gente, porque la vida es muy injusta a veces"*.

Pasó los dos primeros meses con la Brigada Norman, una unidad dirigida por un compañero de Quebec cuyo estilo de liderazgo ha sido criticado por algunos. Speedy dijo que lo consideraba un buen comandante, pero finalmente lo dejó y se unió al Batallón Sich de los Cárpatos, una unidad de voluntarios locales y extranjeros.

Operando en el este de Ucrania, Speedy dice que su unidad cavó trincheras y trincheras, plantó minas terrestres y jugó al gato y al ratón con los tanques rusos y otros vehículos blindados que disparaban contra sus posiciones.

Dice que consiguieron eliminar algunos de ellos con armas antitanque Javelin y NLAW donadas por países occidentales y con granadas propulsadas por cohetes.

Otras veces, sólo era cuestión de atrincherarse en las trincheras mientras la artillería rusa, que "nunca se vacía", hacía llover proyectiles.

*"No hay mucho que puedas hacer. Te escondes y esperas no morir", *dice Speedy*. "Esta guerra da mucho miedo. Pero es algo con lo que tienes que vivir".*

Dice que *nunca intercambió fuego de armas pequeñas con los rusos en lo que se describe ampliamente como una guerra de artillería.* Y el canadiense se siente afortunado de haber evitado por poco un tiroteo. Estaba a punto de salir a patrullar con algunos soldados ucranianos cuando le dijeron que no le necesitaban. Minutos después, el grupo cayó en una emboscada. Sólo uno de los cuatro regresó con vida. El incidente aumentó su admiración por los lugareños.

*"Los soldados ucranianos, nunca he visto gente tan motivada"*, dijo.* "Van a luchar hasta la muerte.... Estos chicos son verdaderos, verdaderos guerreros. Me encantan estos chicos"*.

De vuelta a Canadá, Speedy dice que ya está pensando en volver a Ucrania.

Chris, que pidió que no se publicara su apellido, siguió una ruta muy diferente hasta el país. Como empleado de una central nuclear de Ontario, formó parte de un "equipo de respuesta nuclear", una unidad táctica armada que llegó a ganar premios internacionales de equipos SWAT.

Estaba previsto que se uniera a la Legión Internacional, pero en Polonia conoció a un equipo multinacional de desactivación de explosivos (EOD) -expertos en desactivación de bombas- que se dieron cuenta de que podían utilizar sus habilidades. El grupo, de financiación privada, está respaldado en parte por la organización benéfica británica The Spearhead Foundation y acepta donaciones.

Durante semanas, él, dos australianos, un estadounidense, un intérprete ucraniano y un dirigente británico peinaron los suburbios y las zonas rurales de los alrededores de Kiev tras la retirada rusa, encontrando municiones sin explotar, trasladándolas a "campos de detonación" y haciéndolas explotar de forma segura.

En un caso, se les encargó la limpieza de un gran campamento abandonado por los rusos. Sus depósitos de munición habían sido destruidos en su mayor parte por los bombardeos ucranianos, pero quedaban numerosos cartuchos vivos.

"El problema es que alguien tiene que ir a limpiar todas esas municiones sin explotar", dice Chris. "Todavía están vivos, pero estarían en una especie de estado dañado en el que la probabilidad de que estallen es mucho mayor".

El trabajo también implicó recorrer campos cubiertos de maleza, escudriñando la hierba alta en busca de "submuniciones", los miniexplosivos liberados por las bombas de racimo, armas que han sido prohibidas por 120 países por el peligro que suponen para los civiles. El equipo disponía de trajes antibombas, pero a menudo eran demasiado voluminosos para el trabajo, por lo que tenía que bastar con un chaleco antibalas y un casco.

"El potencial de pérdida de vidas o miembros es bastante alto", admite. *"Hubo algunas veces en las que me paré y miré a mi alrededor y pensé '¿Qué estoy haciendo aquí? Tengo cuatro hijos y tres nietos y tengo un gran trabajo. Tengo 50 años'"*.

Pero Chris dice que los ucranianos le dieron ánimos, y que su fuerza, su fortaleza y su forma de ser sin quejas le dejaron a veces "sin palabras". Ahora está en casa, en Ontario, y espera volver a Ucrania en otoño.

Paul no cuestiona la valentía de sus compañeros ucranianos, pero no quedó tan impresionado por el liderazgo.

El veterano canadiense de la Legión Extranjera pasó cuatro meses frenéticos con el GUR, asaltando posiciones enemigas en la región fronteriza de Mykolaiv/Kherson, en el sur de Ucrania, tomando partes del territorio controlado por los rusos, instalando minas y puestos de observación.

Hubo algunas veces en las que me detuve, miré a mi alrededor y pensé: *"¿Qué estoy haciendo aquí?*

Con las constantes oleadas de fuego de artillería ruso, el conflicto se parece más a la Segunda Guerra Mundial que a las batallas de contrainsurgencia en las que él y otros veteranos occidentales lucharon, dice Paul. Recuerda haber estado atrapado durante días en un sótano bajo los bombardeos cerca de Berezovka, en el sur de Ucrania, con hasta 567 proyectiles cayendo cerca cada día. Él y los demás soldados tenían que orinar en botellas de agua porque era demasiado peligroso aventurarse al exterior.

*"Es bastante peliagudo todo el tiempo, para ser sincero"*, dice Paul, que dejó un trabajo en el gobierno de Ottawa para luchar contra los rusos. *"Esto no es Afganistán, no es Irak... es estar sentado en un agujero siendo bombardeado. Puedes morir en cualquier momento. Podrías morir sin siquiera disparar una ronda"*.

Es más, *se queja de que los comandantes ucranianos podían ser "imprudentes", asumiendo riesgos innecesarios o sin contar con el apoyo o el equipo adecuado en operaciones que estaban condenadas al fracaso*. Mientras luchaban para defender la ciudad de Sievierodonetsk, uno de los últimos bastiones importantes de Ucrania en la región de Luhansk, la comunicación entre las unidades ucranianas era tan deficiente que *"la Legión Georgiana disparaba a la Legión Internacional, que disparaba a la GUR, que a su vez disparaba a los georgianos".

"Todo lo que puede salir mal, sale mal. Es la Ley de Murphy".*

Paul dice que no va a desanimar a otros a seguir sus pasos. Pero después de haber visto a muchos canadienses inexpertos llegar con visiones de eliminar fácilmente a los reclutas rusos en el campo de batalla, tiene una advertencia aleccionadora.

*"Esos reclutas rusos que llevan cuatro meses luchando en el frente, ya no son reclutas"*, dice Paul. *"Son combatientes experimentados que tienen la ventaja. Sólo esperan que la gente vaya a las misiones y caiga en sus emboscadas".*


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Mas madera....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

Esos cigarrillos


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Ago 2022)

Nuevo suministro bélico desde occidente para detectar aviación enemiga en Ucrania.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si tiene. No es que sea mucho pero al menos tienen algo. Y cambian de Rusia a Noruega como mayor proveedor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160507



¿A notado que pone porcentajes y no totales?


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Cuando la URSS cayó, quedo un "deep state".
> Los militares con el boton rojo. Y fueron capaces de reconvertir aquellos escombros en un nuevo estado.
> ...



¿Has leído alguna vez sobre eso llamado 'puertas giratorias? ¿verdad que sí? pues en el sector militar existen también. Y yo no he hablado del 'dinero fiat'. He hablado de 'la pasta'. Y 'la pasta' puede presentarse en diversas formas, pero en definitiva es dinero.

En la capa superior no está el ejército. Ni en USA ni en ninguna parte. Siempre han sido una herramienta. Han sido 'soldados' para realizar su función. Los que de verdad dirigen el cotarro, 'sueldan' a los soldados en los ejércitos. Perdón por la broma, pero así es.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo me pregunto una cosa....
> 
> Cuando pasemos el invierno en Europa sin demasiados problemas....qué vais a decir al hilo de la energía?
> 
> Simplemente por preguntar y tal.....xD



Cuando pasemos el Invierno Scholl será un recuerdo, la policía alemana irá escoltada por el ejercito alemán por la calle y Baviera exigirá su salida de Alemania.

PD: Desde los tiempos de del sacro imperio romano germánico, que la forma de Alemania más estable, la república federal requiere inmensas cantidades de energía para legitimarse como monopolio de Alemania.

Estos deficientes mentales no saben con lo que están jugando.


----------



## explorador (18 Ago 2022)

Que espectáculo tan maravilloso


----------



## Poo (18 Ago 2022)

Hola soy nuevo, me estoy poniendo al dia pero 4000 paginas es mucho, me gustaria preguntar que % de que haya posibilidad real de que se líe, y se desate una 3era guerra mundial ?


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Tienes un problema con lo malo y lo bueno y el bien y el mal.
> Nada es bueno o malo.



Vaya, *lo mismito que dicen los masones*. Y sí, claro que hay cosas buenas y malas. Y precisamente la maldad en este mundo, parte de personas que piensan que 'nada es bueno o malo (excepto lo que a mi me atañe, claro está'.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

Poo dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo, me estoy poniendo al dia pero 4000 paginas es mucho, me gustaria preguntar que % de que se lie parda creeis que hay posibilidad real de que se líe, y se desate una 3era guerra real?



Hola, como seas un MC otanico irás al ignore de cabeza.

Ya hay guerra, si te refieres que si escalará, si seguro que escalará dependiendo de las necesidades políticas de la OTAN, los rusos no lo necesitan ya son los políticos con más apoyo de sus representantes de toda Europa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vaya, *lo mismito que dicen los masones*. Y sí, claro que hay cosas buenas y malas. Y precisamente la maldad en este mundo, parte de personas que piensan que 'nada es bueno o malo (excepto lo que a mi me atañe, claro está'.



Los imbéciles son la maldad absoluta humana, de los malvados aún se puede negociar o aprender de los imbéciles no.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## McRotor (18 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mariupol, primer barrio casi acabado en un par de meses, un par o tres de barrios más y ciudad como nueva.



3 putos meses!
Os imaginais a nosotros?  

Alguna babushka heredo el apartamento de la epoca de Stalin cuando cayo la CCCP y ahora se lo van a cambiar por uno nuevo para vivir con sus nietos...

...Como para no recibir a los Rusos con flores


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Telegram ucraniano y ruso informan sobre otro incendio en Crimea, cerca de la ciudad de Mizhvodne.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Poo (18 Ago 2022)

Guai, no se que es un MC otanico , tampoco me importa mucho, yo lo que veo es que la economia esta jodidisima, y la manera de solucionar eso es con guerras, la historia no miente, asi se soluciona, y me parece que estan orquestrando todo esto, russia ukraina, china y taiwan...nos estan encaminando y no nos damos cuenta de lo que nos va a venir...todo apunta a que estan preparando un escenario muy xungo y que nos vienen toneladas de mierda...


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La caratula del teatro de hoy...





En Madrid, Erdogan miró mal a Boris.

En la foto que ha posteado mazuste, no se le ve muy contento junto a Farlopenski.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Doctrina Planelles.----


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)

Los rumores apuntan a que los ukros pueden hacer mañana algo irreparable.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Julen Bollain
> 
> Los precios de la electricidad en Francia, Alemania, Italia, Reino Unido o Países Bajos
> superan hoy los 500 euros/MWh, mientras que España y Portugal, con la 'excepción
> ibérica' y la baja dependencia del gas ruso, no llegan a los 150 euros/MWh.



Esto de ver que estamos en España mejor que nadie en Europa (por una vez), la verdad es que sienta bien. Pero tranquilos, que a Antonio se le ocurrirá algo para estropearlo...


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Cuando pasemos el Invierno Scholl será un recuerdo, la policía alemana irá escoltada por el ejercito alemán por la calle y Baviera exigirá su salida de Alemania.
> 
> PD: Desde los tiempos de del sacro imperio romano germánico, que la forma de Alemania más estable, la república federal requiere inmensas cantidades de energía para legitimarse como monopolio de Alemania.
> 
> Estos deficientes mentales no saben con lo que están jugando.



Y llegaran mil millones de naveh ejpacialeh.....


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Científicos ucranianos han modelado la propagación de la radiación en el accidente de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.

En las condiciones meteorológicas observadas del 15 al 18 de agosto, la contaminación radiactiva habría afectado principalmente a Ucrania, pero también puede alcanzar a los estados vecinos .


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza en Lviv la reunión trilateral entre Zelenski, el presidente turco Erdogan y el secretario general de la ONU Guterres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía un aspecto similar cuando aquello del 'compromiso turco' para que esos Estados Bálticos entrasen en la OTAN, y ya sabemos como fintó el tío con eso de los terroristas que albergaban. Veremos que tiene preparado ahora.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ago 2022)

Parece que las defensas antiaéreas rusas han echado abajo un ataque ucraniano en Crimea.
Los ucranianos están muy desesperados.

Lo mismo el frente del Donbas se va a resquebrajar mucho antes de lo que algunos pensamos.


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pato Sentado (18 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es que países soberanos sólo hay dos, China y Rusia.
> 
> Sin embargo poderes globales hay tres:
> 
> ...



Corea del Norte e Irán se acercan, sobre todo Irán.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza en Lviv la reunión trilateral entre Zelenski, el presidente turco Erdogan y el secretario general de la ONU Guterres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuvieron una discusión franca, que es lo que se dice diplomáticamente cuando se abroncan….


----------



## kraker (18 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que las defensas antiaéreas rusas han echado abajo un ataque ucraniano en Crimea.
> Los ucranianos están muy desesperados.
> 
> Lo mismo el frente del Donbas se va a resquebrajar mucho antes de lo que algunos pensamos.



Si no paran de atacar Crimea y la central nuclear es por eso, si no ya hubiesen lanzado una afendiva en condiciones, no hacer una guerra de guerrillas


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Desde luego, algo se huelen.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Científicos ucranianos han modelado la propagación de la radiación en el accidente de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> En las condiciones meteorológicas observadas del 15 al 18 de agosto, la contaminación radiactiva habría afectado principalmente a Ucrania, pero también puede alcanzar a los estados vecinos .



Y otros días apunta a Rusia y otros a Turquía . Estarán esperando al viento más conveniente.


----------



## Eslacaña (18 Ago 2022)

Los seres de la luz. La culpa de Putin, como no. De hecho creo q fue el Judas que entregó a Cristo ante Herodes









Cuatro gráficos que explican las pérdidas históricas del fondo de Noruega


El Fondo de Pensiones Global del Estado noruego ha perdido 1,68 billones de coronas (unos 170.000 millones de euros) en el primer semestre, la mayor pérdida presentada por este fondo en su historia en seis meses (un semestre), según el balance presentado este miércoles en Oslo.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)

*La Armada reformará un muelle del Arsenal de Ferrol para que recalen buques de la OTAN*
*Va a acometer obras de dragado para permitir el atraque de embarcaciones de hasta 8 metros de calado*


La Armada reformará un muelle del Arsenal de Ferrol para que recalen buques de la OTAN (elconfidencialdigital.com)


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

El caso es que, en esta vaina, me extrañaba que no dijeran que la reunión fue en Kiev,
como en todas las restantes y anteriores visitas de líderes occidentales. Sin embargo,
parece que el Erdogan no estaba para esas tonterías y les advirtió al respecto.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Peineto (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Vamos que no tienen y tienen que comprar gas Noruego a precio de oro en su lugar porque todo europa compite con ese mismo gas.
> Mientras tanto la inflación en Polonia a 16% u asi XD. Si antes de esto muchos polacos quemaban muebles y carbón para calentarse en casa este invierno será épico.




Bien, ya veremos lo que dura.








Hay que tenere presente que el gas noruego entró en declive hacia 2001.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El que no corre, vuela y la cosa estar en sacar pasta a los manzanillos:
> 
> t.me/bye_biden/3731
> 
> ...



Las guerras siempre fueron por avaricia, pero esto ya es ridículo. Parece un episodio de Star Trek con Ferengis.







Pero tambiçén está la 35, la paz es buena para los negocios.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Ya tenemos explicación a las explosiones en Ucrania, son gorriones tratados en laboratorios biológicos USA-ucranianos:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *La Armada reformará un muelle del Arsenal de Ferrol para que recalen buques de la OTAN*
> *Va a acometer obras de dragado para permitir el atraque de embarcaciones de hasta 8 metros de calado*
> 
> 
> La Armada reformará un muelle del Arsenal de Ferrol para que recalen buques de la OTAN (elconfidencialdigital.com)



Vamos a ver, muelle para *que cualquier buque de la OTAN pueda recalar en esta base naval*, situada en la costa norte de la provincia de La Coruña….y 8 metros de calado no me salen las cuentas. O un becario o un robot…

También un comedoritos premium…nunca se sabe…


----------



## JAGGER (18 Ago 2022)

Ucrania avisó que lo de Crimea era el comienzo.


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, muelle para *que cualquier buque de la OTAN pueda recalar en esta base naval*, situada en la costa norte de la provincia de La Coruña….y 8 metros de calado no me salen las cuentas. O un becario o un robot…
> 
> También un comedoritos premium…nunca se sabe…



Soy un completo ignorante en el tema. Me limito a recoger la noticia.

Recuerdo lo de hace meses relativo a las pesquisas de la otan sobre las características de cierta ría gallega.
Fue un soplo de alguien que tenía contactos con comandancia de marina.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Soy un completo ignorante en el tema. Me limito a recoger la noticia.
> 
> Recuerdo lo de hace meses relativo a las pesquisas de la otan sobre las características de cierta ría gallega.
> Fue un soplo de alguien que tenía contactos con comandancia de marina.



El calado tiene que ver con la capacidad del barco de transportar cosas…








Calado (náutica) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un portaaviones anda entre 11 y 12…








Clase Nimitz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues si quieres informarte hay que hacerlo .... pq para propaganda ya tenemos tele 5. Hay gente q queremos enterarnos de lo que pasa.
> 
> De hecho tu estas en un tris de pasar a mi lista de ignorados. Te aguanto pq de tanto en tanto aportas alguna cosilla y eres educado



No entiendo xq constantemente estás contestando al Alfombras, es claramente su objetivo torpedear el hilo. Lo mismo pasa con Rejon.

Cuando tenga tiempo voy a ver tus mensajes y como la inmensa mayoría sean para responder a estos ...será q eres multicuenta.

Si no lo eres te pido por favor q ignores a ese pesado.


----------



## Moderado (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto de ver que estamos en España mejor que nadie en Europa (por una vez), la verdad es que sienta bien. Pero tranquilos, que a Antonio se le ocurrirá algo para estropearlo...



Esa gráfica es un bulo, ya desde el año pasado la luz estaba subiendo una barbaridad, llegamos a quintuplicar el precio en pocos meses.

Luego con la guerra de Ucrania subió aún mas, y resulta que ahora pagamos menos de lo que pagábamos, claro.

Electricidad: precio medio final España 2010-2022 | Statista

Según estos datos, ahora estamos pagando menos que en el octubre pasado, eso es mentira. Las facturas de la luz están por las nubes, nos están sangrando de tal manera que dentro de poco vamos a tener que poner velas y limpiar la ropa a mano.

Se deben creer que somos gilipollas, como si no supiéramos el ostiazo que nos han metido en la última factura de la luz.

Todas estas noticias se diseñan para tapar la catastrófica situación social que vivimos, si se quiere saber como estamos, que vean como la venta de comida se ha desplomado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.

Por lo tanto ...

la nueva generación de españoles y europeos necesariamente serán hijos de madres extranjeras, la mayoría de países enemigos de Europa : LOS BRICS , los cuales son 7 mil millones de habitantes contra los 300 millones de europeos a punto de ser reemplazados. 

Los indigenistas sudamericanos nos quisieran ver aniquilados vengando lo que ellos creen el exterminio de sus razas y destrucción de sus civilizaciones, además del saqueo de su oro y la esclavitud de sus antepasados. Ya quisiera el indio EVO MORALES y afines, apretar un botón y hacer desaparecer a todos los blancos. Mientras tanto inundan con toneladas de cocaína Europa con la connivencia de criminales metidos a políticos y de paso financian sus ataques de ingeniería social para esterilizar a las europeas. 








La red criminal que traficó cocaína boliviana a Europa operaba desde Dubái | El Deber


La DEA de Estados Unidos, junto a las agencias antidroga de Brasil, España y Paraguay, trabajaron de manera coordinada con Europol en un operativo que concluyó el 15 de febrero. Hay compradores de vehículos que hacen negocios en esa zona.




eldeber.com.bo





Los chinos nos odian sin compasión. Desde las guerras del OPIO que saquearon su civilización y a punto estuvimos de desmembrarlos y destruirlos igual que al imperio OTOMANO, no nos perdonan . Siguiendo la máxima de Sun Tzu ( el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño , en vencer sin luchar ) llevan décadas en una guerra soterrada siendo los principales promotores de todas las distopías que nos están destruyendo, como el socialismo y el feminismo, la destrucción de las familias, las leyes viogen, la pornografía extrema al alcance incluso de los niños con un solo clic, la bomba gay ... 
y sobre todo la desindustrialización de Europa en su propio beneficio .
Ellos son los que inundan de fentanilo Estados Unidos y los principales creadores del coronavirus . 








Cómo operan los carteles de México y China para vender fentanilo en Estados Unidos - BBC News Mundo


En los últimos años es cada vez mayor la venta de drogas con fentanilo que llegan a Estados Unidos desde México. Un creciente mercado que tiene un mismo origen: carteles de China asociados con bandas de narcotráfico mexicanas.




www.bbc.com





Los musulmanes/árabes , llevan siglos reclamando Al Ándalus y resto de Europa como el territorio natural para la expansión de su civilización . Además no perdonan la destrucción del imperio Otomano y la fragmentación de los territorios productores de petróleo para poder controlar sus riquezas. De la misma manera que compran equipos de fútbol europeos y a los mejores jugadores del mundo, también compran medios de comunicación, periodistas y sicarios a los que ellos convierten en políticos que llegan a dirigir gobiernos , como en el caso de España.
A través de testaferros controlan los medios de comunicación españoles y europeos siendo los principales accionistas de mediaset y atresmedia , y son los que financian los guiones de las series de la tele que presentan una sociedad distópica totalmente contraria a sus propios valores , con la finalidad de que sea imitada por la población . Si se tira del hilo de películas y series como " SEXO EN NUEVA YORK " indudablemente habrá un judío, un chino o un árabe. 


Los judíos son los directores de la orquesta, son demasiado pocos para destruir toda la civilización occidental a la que culpan de haberles perseguido desde tiempo inmemorial y temen un resurgir de un movimiento patriota como el nazismo que fue a por ellos señalándolos como el principal enemigo de Europa. por eso se apoyan en sus socios y buscan destruirnos antes de que se vuelva a presentar el problema.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

Cerdogan y el pedófilo portugués ahora mismo con los cojones en la garganta discutiendo quien le da las malas noticias al zar


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

EEUU está tendiendo una trampa hábil con la central nuclear como cebo, y diseñada,
como creo que ya se ha comentado, para abrir la lata a una intervención de la OTAN 
en forma de "cascos azules" o similar. No adivino que es lo que Rusia puede hacer 
al respecto, quitando lo de tomar medidas preventivas extremas. 

La parte positiva de esta historia es que, me parece, es un indicio de lo desesperadas
que van las cosas para EE.UU. y sus cipayos en Ucrania.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Lituania la insensata*
> 
> 
> La ribera del mar Báltico estuvo poblada por tribus bálticas durante miles de años. De ese disperso conglomerado tribal sólo el Gran Ducado de Lituania alcanzó relevancia.
> ...



En Lituania, aquí en España, en Ucrania, Rusia, EEUU, y cualquier otro país al que miremos, la 'gente' es gente, son personas normales con intereses y formas de ser comunes, sí, cada cual con su idiosincrasia nacional y cultural, pero solo eso: personas. Y podríamos estar ahora mismo con cualquiera de ellos sin meternos en política la mar de 'a gustito'. Pero luego están los 'dirigentes'. Y luego, los 'no-dirigentes' que sirven a intereses extranjeros, como es el caso de la totalidad de Europa.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Siempre es el único que posa, para eso sí vale.
> Menos en la vogue.



Realmente, el único que no posa es el de la derecha, pero solo por que lo han pillado conversando o escuchando algo privadamente. Erdogan también está posando. Esa pose 'con ambas manos sobre la mesa', pretende dar una imagen de claridad y sinceridad. Ese es el lenguaje corporal, en este caso falso, que muestra el turco. No es por criticarlo, en su lugar haría lo mismo.


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)

Rusia se ve obligada a vender su carbón a China a mitad de precio

La Federación Rusa, que se encuentra en un creciente aislamiento económico debido a una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania, se ve obligada a buscar nuevos compradores de sus recursos energéticos. Para atraer a los posibles importadores, las empresas rusas reducen significativamente el precio. Siguiendo a las compañías petroleras que venden barriles rusos a $30 menos que los precios mundiales , los exportadores de carbón han cambiado a una política de descuentos de dos dígitos

La parte rusa está tratando de redirigir la caída de los volúmenes al mercado asiático, donde China es uno de los principales importadores de materias primas rusas. Es posible atraer compradores al carbón sancionado debido al descuento antes mencionado. Por lo tanto, cada tonelada de carbón de la Federación Rusa se vende entre un 45 y un 50% menos que el costo de las materias primas que ofrecen otros proveedores. En términos monetarios, el descuento alcanza los 200 dólares . 

El Centro para el Desarrollo Energético señala que en julio el precio del carbón ruso cayó otros 5 dólares, a 180 dólares la tonelada, mientras que en el mercado mundial el precio alcanza los 377 dólares la tonelada.


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Bien, ya veremos lo que dura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160777
> 
> ...




...Grifo que cerrarán próximamente, dado que tienen problemas con las hidroeléctricas por la sequía.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pero a qué unidad corresponde esa bandera?



A la de 'somos cristianos y dejar de decir de una puta vez que somos comunistas'. Creo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (18 Ago 2022)

¿Cuatro pepinazos en Sevastopol?

_UCRANIA: informes de esta noche, aún no verificados, de ataques en el Puente Kerch (que une Crimea con Rusia continental) y una base aérea rusa cerca de Sebastopol en Crimea._


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Parece que hoy hay fallas en Belgorod


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

*HOLY HIMARS WHAT IS GOING ON? Belgorod local telegram channels report a new explosion at the airfield in Stary Oskol. More than 150 km from front line. Presumably the video below is from there*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

*Los yankis han dado luz verde. Si al khan se le ocurre hacer alguna tontería mañana, le vuelan varias centrales nucleares y los rusos se meten sus amenazas por el culo*


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para ti cualquiera que quiera a España ...ya es un nazi onanista...tu solo concibes que se pueda odiar a España...verdad...
> 
> Que le vamos a hacer...jamas vi expulsar de Palencia o Valladolid a todos los vascos que se trasladaron durante los años de plomo...se adaptaron perfectamente.



Déjalo estar, ese tipo es irrecuperable salvo que le suceda algo terrible. Odia a España y se alegraría de ver como nos despedazan y mueren españoles todos los días. Y si España dejase de existir, él brindaría con a saber qué.

Yo le puse en el ignore para no enervarme más con sus salidas de tono.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha pedido a los compradores de su planta de GNL Sajalín-2 
que paguen a Gazprombank JSC, sumiendo a clientes como Japón 
y Corea del Sur en un dilema por las sanciones que amenazan los envíos 



Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


...


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Por primera vez en la historia, el yuan superó al dólar en cuanto a volumen de operaciones en la Bolsa de Moscú



https://cont.ws/@alexman/23


...


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos: Tenemos la intención de actualizar el caza
de quinta generación F-22A Raptor para dominar el aire sobre Rusia y China



https://topwar.ru/200483


...

Osease: están reconociendo que el f-35 no está a la altura.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos: Tenemos la intención de actualizar el caza
> de quinta generación F-22A Raptor para dominar el aire sobre Rusia y China
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso. Porque el año pasado el mensaje era que daban de baja 30 y pico F-22, pero ahora quieren actualizar no sé cuántas unidades. Ese desarrollo sí que fue rompedor en su día, ya tiene décadas encima y debe seguir siendo bueno, aunqie caro.


----------



## Mabuse (18 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Pobre hombre, me acuerdo cuando lo asesinaron en el cole.


O es un adicto al "agonalia".




__





Érase una vez el futuro - Alt64-wiki







www.alt64.org








__





Viaje vigésimo primero - Alt64-wiki







www.alt64.org








__





Cargando…






tuscriaturasarchivoshome.files.wordpress.com


----------



## Elimina (18 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Los yankis han dado luz verde. Si al khan se le ocurre hacer alguna tontería mañana, le vuelan varias centrales nucleares y los rusos se meten sus amenazas por el culo*



Lo terrorífico es que estos genocidas ya mataron a 800000 civiles con una sola bomba y sus consecuencias, siguen orgullosos de ello y están dispuestos a matar incluso a todos los que llaman aliados que haga falta destruyendo centrales nucleares, sólo por intentar mantener su supuesta superioridad.
No me darás pena tú y los tuyos.


----------



## Treefrog (18 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo me pregunto una cosa....
> 
> Cuando pasemos el invierno en Europa sin demasiados problemas....qué vais a decir al hilo de la energía?
> 
> Simplemente por preguntar y tal.....xD



Sin demasiados problemas singifica:

1_ Que vamos a tener suficiente gas para consumo residencial?
2_ Que además de tener gas en nuestras casas también lo tendrán los comercios?
3_ Que además de los hogares y comercios no se va a resentir tampoco la producción industrial? Ni habrá pérdida de empleos?
4_ Que lo podran pagar todos los ciudadanos cuya renta anual media está por debajo de los 40000 Euros anuales? Sin aumento del ya de por sí descontrolado déficit, en medio de una crisis inflacionista?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Sin demasiados problemas singifica:
> 
> 1_ Que vamos a tener suficiente gas para consumo residencial?
> 2_ Que además de tener gas en nuestras casas también lo tendrán los comercios?
> ...



A todo la respuesta es no.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

*russians killed Andriy Honcharuk, diver of the Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant. They wanted him to drain the water of the cooling pool which could lead to overheating at the power plant. Tortured him when he refused. This is a war crime & an act of nuclear terrorism! *


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es curioso. Porque el año pasado el mensaje era que daban de baja 30 y pico F-22, pero ahora quieren actualizar no sé cuántas unidades. Ese desarrollo sí que fue rompedor en su día, ya tiene décadas encima y debe seguir siendo bueno, aunqie caro.



Lo dejaron de fabricar por que no tenía ningún oponente. Demasiado bueno, y caro , para su época.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (18 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Lo terrorífico es que estos genocidas ya mataron a 800000 civiles con una sola bomba y sus consecuencias, siguen orgullosos de ello y están dispuestos a matar incluso a todos los que llaman aliados que haga falta destruyendo centrales nucleares, sólo por intentar mantener su supuesta superioridad.
> No me darás pena tú y los tuyos.



La tenéis clavada hasta el fondo. Sigue llorando hijo de puta, me encanta


----------



## mazuste (18 Ago 2022)

t.me/EurasianChoice... Vídeo

_*Los libros de texto ucranianos fueron elaborados según los manuales desarrollados por Estados Unidos y la OTAN.

La vicepresidenta primera del Comité de Educación de la Duma Estatal, Yana Lantratova, analizó el contenido de los libros 
de texto escolares en Ucrania:

▪Los niños han sido entrenados para la guerra con Rusia durante muchos años

▪Hay manuales especiales en los que está escrito: cómo matar a los soldados rusos

Los héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria fueron sustituidos por criminales nazis, los tanques soviéticos por esvásticas fascistas
*_
*Todos los libros de texto están saturados de odio a todo lo ruso, y los Estados Unidos y las Naciones Unidas son los principales
pacificadores*


----------



## Egam (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU está tendiendo una trampa hábil con la central nuclear como cebo, y diseñada,
> como creo que ya se ha comentado, para abrir la lata a una intervención de la OTAN
> en forma de "cascos azules" o similar. No adivino que es lo que Rusia puede hacer
> al respecto, quitando lo de tomar medidas preventivas extremas.
> ...



Si hay accidente nuclear provocado, puede haber nukes directos a uno ovarios puntos estratégicos de UK-USA.
No creo que intenten meter cascos azules de la ONU (por derecho de veto) y mucho menos de la NATO.
Quizás es más probable que haya una o varias nukes tácticas en Ucrania (Lviv, quizá Kiev) y a alguna base americana en Syria o igual un par de aviones derribados a Israel. Se caen las máscaras de golpe.
Taiwan calienta que sales


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Lo dejaron de fabricar por que no tenía ningún oponente. Demasiado bueno, y caro , para su época.



Yo creo que ahora les gustaría tener más pero ya es imposible. Quedan 153 alistados pero por lo visto su operatividad era del 50%, quizá quieran mejorar eso.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Resumiendo, que cada cual se encomienda a lo que más le motiva y va con sus cosas al frente.
> 
> Pongamos la bandera en contexto *para ver si les termina de estallar la cabecita a los nazimeapilas del floro*:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160538



Y de paso a los comunistas a ultranza, que se creen que esto es el renacer de la URSS. Y a ver si tomamos ejemplo en este foro y aprendemos a trabajar juntos por el bien de España y dejarnos de tanta mierda ideológica que solo sirve para dividirnos. Y dicha 'mierda' la aprovechan los trolls otánicos para generar división entre nosotros, por cierto.


----------



## Epicii (18 Ago 2022)

Mala noche para Rusia...
No esperen que mañana cambie nada, el Estado ruso se esta llenando de oro...mas de 300.000 de dolares adicionales...por la suba de la energia
Con eso puede comprar un ejercito nuevo...jajaja


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Ago 2022)

Crisis existencial y de confianza en grupos de Telegram pro rusos, adjunto imágenes del chat pidiendo a Putin reacciones y la cabeza del comandante | Burbuja.info


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Cuatro pepinazos en Sevastopol?
> 
> _UCRANIA: informes de esta noche, aún no verificados, de ataques en el Puente Kerch (que une Crimea con Rusia continental) y una base aérea rusa cerca de Sebastopol en Crimea._




Los globalistas van a por todo y a por todos. La humanidad está el peligro, ya lo demostraron en el covid.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

SEÑORES ! 

Si la agenda 2030 consiste en igualar a los países pobres con los ricos , si nosotros somos los ricos, será que nos quieren convertir en pobres . 

EL GRAN RESETEO CONSISTE EN ESO. 

Es la redistribución del exceso de riqueza del norte al sur 
y
la redistribución de la población del sur al norte. 

Si las organizaciones supranacionales como la ONU son democráticas, quien nos están gobernando son los 7 mil millones de no blancos, no occidentales. Nosotros sólo somos una irrelevancia en términos demográficos a punto de ser absorbidos. 

Estamos en manos de sicarios y traidores al servicio de los enemigos.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Los imbéciles son la maldad absoluta humana, de los malvados aún se puede negociar o aprender de los imbéciles no.



No, pero sí que es cierto que por manos de un imbécil puede llegar a producirse una maldad brutal. Y también es cierto que con un malvado inteligente puedes llegar a negociar con éxito si le tienes bien cogido de los huevos (me perdonen las damas por el exabrupto).

Sir, existe un Mal que odia al hombre. Lo odia por envidia. Y no se detendrá hasta que baje del Cielo el Dios Vivo y lo ponga en su lugar. Es lo que hay. Es (me perdone el Señor) una mierda, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Malevich (18 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Comienza en Lviv la reunión trilateral entre Zelenski, el presidente turco Erdogan y el secretario general de la ONU Guterres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tener que compartir mesa con esos dos... Vaya tela.....


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

Según el ultimo reporte las tropas ucranianas están derrumbándose en todos los frentes, en algunas zonas los oficiales y comandantes se han dado el piro y han dejado al mando a sargentos.

Los ataques reportados en Crimea son uno por la destrucción de un dron ucraniano por sistemas antiaéreos cerca de un aeropuerto militar y otro por el derribo de un misil dirigido al puente de Crimea, pero no se más, al puente ni se ha acercado por lo que se ve.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El calado tiene que ver con la capacidad del barco de transportar cosas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual el becario interpretó mal, y la cosa es AUMENTAR en 8 metros el calado de la ria.


----------



## frangelico (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Igual el becario interpretó mal, y la cosa es AUMENTAR en 8 metros el calado de la ria.



Y para qué quiere a estas alturas la OTAN meter barcos en Ferrol teniendo Rota y supongo que Portsmouth,mucho mayor, disponibles?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pobre hombre, me acuerdo cuando lo asesinaron en el cole.
> 
> 
> O es un adicto al "agonalia".
> ...



Más de 1.500 personas morían en Ucrania cada día antes de la guerra y del coronavirus por todas las causas . 
De ser todo una pantomina como mantengo desde el primer día, podría usar los cadáveres para montar escenarios de guerra y provocar el caos económico y energético en Europa que es la verdadera pretensión. 
Los edificios destruidos son barrios de la época soviética que están demoliendo para construir rascacielos modernos . Los edificios son un ladrillo encima de otro. Los gobiernos impiden la construcción para utilizar la vivienda como método de empobrecimiento de la población a través de las hipotecas y los alquileres . 

Si los europeos enriquecidos por las herencias de sus padres , por los ahorros acumulados, por los altos sueldos , por la comida de alta calidad casi gratis gracias a la eficiencia de la agricultura y la ganadería , con la ropa que traen de países del tercer mundo a precio de saldo que ya ni cabe en los armarios ...

si además de todo eso, la vivienda fuese casi gratis ...

¿ quién se levantaría todos los días a las 6 de la mañana para ir a trabajar y darle valor al dinero fiduciario con sus impuestos ? 









Ucrania - Mortalidad 2021


En 2021 murieron en Ucrania 714.263 personas, 97.428 más que el año anterior. En Ucrania, de media fallecen cada día 1.957 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com





Fecha	Muertes
2016	583.631
2017	574.123
2018	587.665
2019	581.114


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Esa gráfica es un bulo, ya desde el año pasado la luz estaba subiendo una barbaridad, llegamos a quintuplicar el precio en pocos meses.
> 
> Luego con la guerra de Ucrania subió aún mas, y resulta que ahora pagamos menos de lo que pagábamos, claro.
> 
> ...



En mis dos últimas facturas de luz, he pagado 57.90€ y 55'35€ con 3'3 Kw contratados. Es mucho, pero nada que ver con lo que estarán pagando en Alemania o Noruega ahora mismo. Y con esto no quiero dar un 'visto bueno' a la gestión de Antonio.


----------



## ghawar (18 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Según el ultimo reporte las tropas ucranianas están derrumbándose en todos los frentes, en algunas zonas los oficiales y comandantes se han dado el piro y han dejado al mando a sargentos.
> 
> Los ataques reportados en Crimea son uno por la destrucción de un dron ucraniano por sistemas antiaéreos cerca de un aeropuerto militar y otro por el derribo de un misil dirigido al puente de Crimea, pero no se más, al puente ni se ha acercado por lo que se ve.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos: Tenemos la intención de actualizar el caza
> de quinta generación F-22A Raptor para dominar el aire sobre Rusia y China
> 
> 
> ...



Pues 'no estar a la altura', para un avión es dóblemente grave


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

Los Himars de hoy son los V2 de entonces. Y Crimea o Belgorod son Londres

Ya sabéis cómo acabó la guerra...









Segunda Guerra Mundial: ¿Pudo Hitler derrotar a Inglaterra con los misiles V-2?


El 8 de enero de 1945, desde una plataforma de lanzamiento situada en la costa de Holanda, el Gruppenführer, general de las SS, Hans Kammler dio la orden de disparar un




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/EurasianChoice... Vídeo
> 
> _*Los libros de texto ucranianos fueron elaborados según los manuales desarrollados por Estados Unidos y la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Imagino que será cosa del traductor de Google, pero nada, si me permite yo se lo corrijo: *culpables*


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para una vez que "Amnistia Internacional" se les ocurre decir una verdad...
> arman la de dios es cristo y comienzan a desdecirse; donde dije diego, digo...
> 
> Pero, al parecer , miembros empiezan a renunciar a Amnistía por decir la verdad:
> ...




Conozco gente que pertenecía a Amnistía Internacional y que a raiz de lo que pasó en Siria abandonaron dicha organización.

Me contaron que poco después de salirse, recibieron una amable llamada de la organización preguntándoles los motivos de abandonar tan "altruista" ONG. Los más espabilados dijeron que era por cuestiones económicas, la crisis y tal. Y es que a la vista de quién controla el chiringuito, no iban a decir que fue porque está infiltrada hasta las trancas y se ha convertido en un brazo de propaganda usana... no quisieron quedar señalados.
Yo los comprendo.


----------



## Castellano (18 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si sigue asi perdera Odessa y el acceso al mar negro



A ese le da lo mismo, el sólo sigue órdenes del viejo senil sobaniñas.

Le espera una fortuna en las Caimán o Panamá además


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Ago 2022)

Ucrania plagadito de sirenas de alarma ataque aéreo en estos momentos, círculos azules con círculos blancos en su interior.
_Nota: Los círculos rojos más pequeños sin nada dentro son concentraciones de tropas o bases rusas._


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (18 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Resumiendo, que cada cual se encomienda a lo que más le motiva y va con sus cosas al frente.
> 
> Pongamos la bandera en contexto par ver si les termina de estallar la cabecita a los nazimeapilas del floro:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160538



Creo que eso era obvio hace meses y que encuadrar esta guerra por parte de rusia en una única ideologia es cuanto menos estupido.
Si es cierto que la urss y sus símbolos tienen significados completamente opuestos a los de aquí.
Nunca verás un homo ruso con la hoz y el martillo.


----------



## piru (18 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Creo que eso era obvio hace meses y que encuadrar esta guerra por parte de rusia en una única ideologia es cuanto menos estupido.
> Si es cierto que la urss y sus símbolos tienen significados completamente opuestos a los de aquí.
> Nunca verás un homo ruso con la hoz y el martillo.




El video de la babuska con el estandarte de la victoria y diciendo que rezaba todos los días por el padrecito Putin, es la síntesis de todo.












La «babushka» de Rusia


Hace un par de semanas, un video increíblemente conmovedor de Ucrania apareció en las redes sociales rusas. Una anciana ucraniana, hasta ahora desconocida, recibió, junto con su marido…




radiolaprimerisima.com


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



Hay que ser muy gafe para que te maten dos veces y en guerras distintas, y muy gilipollas también, porque si te matan en una guerra, ¿para qué vas a otra?


----------



## Elimina (18 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> La tenéis clavada hasta el fondo. Sigue llorando hijo de puta, me encanta



a tomar por el culo, indeseable


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

*Primer ministro húngaro: El conflicto en Ucrania podría "poner fin a la supremacía occidental"*
Según Víktor Orbán, un gran parte del mundo "no está a favor" de Washington y Kiev.





Bertrand Guay / AP

La Unión Europea será más débil que antes debido al conflicto en Ucrania, pero otras regiones y países se beneficiarán, afirmó este jueves el primer ministro de Hungría, Víktor Orbán, en una entrevista con el diario Tichys Einblick.

El líder húngaro destacó que este conflicto podría "poner fin a la supremacía occidental" por varias razones. Primero, destacó, Occidente no puede ganar el conflicto en Ucrania por medios militares, mientras otro punto clave, según Orbán, es que las sanciones occidentales "no han desestabilizado a Rusia", pero el daño causado a Europa "es inmenso".

Además, una gran parte del mundo, como los chinos, los indios, los brasileños, el mundo árabe, y África "demostrativamente no está a favor" de EE.UU. y Ucrania, explicó el jefe del Gobierno húngaro. 

Orbán añadió que los países que se beneficiarán son aquellos que tienen sus propias fuentes de energía, como los rusos. Así, se refirió a los ingresos de la empresa gasística rusa Gazprom, los mismos que se han duplicado pese a la disminución de las importaciones de la Unión Europea procedentes de Rusia.

En este sentido, también mencionó a los chinos, que antes estaban "a la merced de los árabes" y las grandes corporaciones americanas, añadió


----------



## vettonio (18 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los Himars de hoy son los V2 de entonces. Y Crimea o Belgorod son Londres
> 
> Ya sabéis cómo acabó la guerra...
> 
> ...



Y los super tucanos son los Me-262.


----------



## Meñakoz (18 Ago 2022)

El polémico vídeo de la primera ministra finlandesa bailando alocadamente en una fiesta


Sanna Marin ha tenido que defenderse asegurando que no tomó drogas y se especula con que las imágenes las hayan difundido hackers rusos




www.deia.eus


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

No lo creo. 

Suolo te lo compro si me dices que son extraterrestres.  

Creo que un ser humano que caga y mea como yo no puede tener tal nivel de maldad.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Ago 2022)

Al tran tran hasta la destrucción total

_El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, descartó este jueves cualquier acuerdo de paz con* Rusia *sin una previa retirada de las tropas que invadieron su país. Aseguró estar "muy sorprendido" de oír decir al presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan, *que Rusia estaba "dispuesta a algún tipo de paz", y agregó: "Que primero salgan de nuestro territorio y luego veremos"._


----------



## bigmaller (18 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vaya, *lo mismito que dicen los masones*. Y sí, claro que hay cosas buenas y malas. Y precisamente la maldad en este mundo, parte de personas que piensan que 'nada es bueno o malo (excepto lo que a mi me atañe, claro está'.



Vaya, lo mismo que dicen los judios, que ellos son el bien. 

La puta casualidad hace que cada uno crea que lo que a el le viene bien es lo bueno, cuando uno no es mas que un cumulo de circunstancias de la vida. 

Cuales son las cosas buenas? La hermandad? La empatia? El esfuerzo? 

Los de azov son super colegas, y cada uno llorar por sus hermanos nazis.. . Serian capaces de dar su vida por un compañero... Son buenisimos.....

Cuales son las malas? Matar? Robar?


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Primer ministro húngaro: El conflicto en Ucrania podría "poner fin a la supremacía occidental"*
> Según Víktor Orbán, un gran parte del mundo "no está a favor" de Washington y Kiev.
> 
> 
> ...



Toda la razón del mundo. La única solución para Europa era aliarse con Rusia, pero eso a EEUU y los mandamases del NWO no les interesaba.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Ago 2022)

Russia Today versión Rusia: "Vienen tensiones en el mercado laboral ruso". El desempleo ruso preocupa a las autoridades rusas.


ТАСС: Минтруд прогнозирует пик роста напряжённости на рынке труда в начале 2023 года — РТ на русском (rt.com) TASS: El Ministerio de Trabajo pronostica un pico en el crecimiento de la tensión en el mercado laboral a principios de 2023 Enlace corto 18 agosto 2022, 11:35 El Ministerio de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (18 Ago 2022)

Europe’s powers gave Ukraine no new military pledges in July, data shows


Europe’s military support for Ukraine has been decreasing since April, according to data from the Kiel Institute.




www.politico.eu





Como Ucrania va ganando para qué mandar más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todas las europeas llegarán a la menopausia en 2030 sin haber tenido hijos.
> 
> Por lo tanto ...
> 
> ...



en relación a China :









Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es













Xi Jinping promete que China no volverá a ser humillada


El presidente proclama el ascenso "irreversible" del país como potencia mundial de la mano del Partido Comunista




es.ara.cat













Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com










Zapatero dice que China es un "gran objetivo" para que la economía española pueda salir de la crisis


El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha defendido que China es un "gran objetivo" y una "prioridad" para la economía española a la hora




www.elconfidencial.com













Zapatero dice que quien no se acerque a China no será relevante en el mundo


El expresidente del Gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero ha defendido hoy el intercambio cultural y económico entre España y China promovido en su mandato y ha asegurado que quien no se acerque y comprenda al país asiático ”no podrá participar como actor relevante en el nuevo orden global”.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y otros días apunta a Rusia y otros a Turquía . Estarán esperando al viento más conveniente.



Serían muy tontos. Si hubiere un "accidente" en la central nuclear de Zaporiya la radiación seguiría emitiéndose durante meses, como ocurrió en Chernobyl y en Fukushima. Cierto que al comienzo hay un pico notable, pero en conjunto, por muy "favorables" que sean los vientos un día", estamos hablando de la dirección del viento durante meses y el viento va como le da la gana. 

A Kiev le llega seguro, sería muy idiota Zelensky si tienta a la suerte. Mejor dicho, si tienta a la mala suerte. Pero cerebro tiene poco, lo está demostrando. Como marioneta con el guion aprendido tiene un pase, pero discurrir y entender el por qué de las cosas no es lo suyo.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (19 Ago 2022)

Cuando va a acabar la guerra?


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Ago 2022)

Joder, qué puto pesados los payasos follaotans, 800 posts con las mismas imágenes de explosiones, ya sé que no podéis poner info sobre territorio recuperado por Ucrania ni "evacuaciones" de batallones rusos, pero para mirar vídeos anecdóticos ya tenéis el hilo de follaotans.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Si hay accidente nuclear provocado, puede haber nukes directos a uno ovarios puntos estratégicos de UK-USA.
> No creo que intenten meter cascos azules de la ONU (por derecho de veto) y mucho menos de la NATO.
> Quizás es más probable que haya una o varias nukes tácticas en Ucrania (Lviv, quizá Kiev) y a alguna base americana en Syria o igual un par de aviones derribados a Israel. Se caen las máscaras de golpe.
> Taiwan calienta que sales



Hasta ahora mamaruskia fue una puta máquina de bajarse los pantalones.

Son el hazme reír.


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Serían muy tontos. Si hubiere un "accidente" en la central nuclear de Zaporiya la radiación seguiría emitiéndose durante meses, como ocurrió en Chernobyl y en Fukushima. Cierto que al comienzo hay un pico notable, pero en conjunto, por muy "favorables" que sean los vientos un día", estamos hablando de la dirección del viento durante meses y el viento va como le da la gana.
> 
> A Kiev le llega seguro, sería muy idiota Zelensky si tienta a la suerte. Mejor dicho, si tienta a la mala suerte. Pero cerebro tiene poco, lo está demostrando. Como marioneta con el guion aprendido tiene un pase, pero discurrir y entender el por qué de las cosas no es lo suyo.



Hay que ser muy subnormal o un puto psicópata para reventar un central nuclear en tu país o cerca de él, y en el caso de Ucrania es doblemente criminal.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Serían muy tontos. Si hubiere un "accidente" en la central nuclear de Zaporiya la radiación seguiría emitiéndose durante meses, como ocurrió en Chernobyl y en Fukushima. Cierto que al comienzo hay un pico notable, pero en conjunto, por muy "favorables" que sean los vientos un día", estamos hablando de la dirección del viento durante meses y el viento va como le da la gana.
> 
> A Kiev le llega seguro, sería muy idiota Zelensky si tienta a la suerte. Mejor dicho, si tienta a la mala suerte. Pero cerebro tiene poco, lo está demostrando. Como marioneta con el guion aprendido tiene un pase, pero discurrir y entender el por qué de las cosas no es lo suyo.



Es más, a Ucrania occidenral le llegaría en una gran parte de los escenarios, pero quizá les ciega la posibilidad de radiar las partes conquistadas por Rusia y Crimea.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando va a acabar la guerra?



No lo se, pero las legislativas en EEUU serán un momento importante para saber como sigue...

Rusia tendrá mas de un as bajo la manga para jugar antes de las elecciones...


----------



## ROBOTECH (19 Ago 2022)

*Alemania incumplirá el objetivo de gasto de defensa de la OTAN del 2 por ciento: grupo de expertos*

Alemania no cumplirá su promesa de gastar el 2 por ciento de su PIB en su ejército, advirtió el lunes un importante grupo de expertos económicos.

La economía más grande de Europa se ha comprometido a aumentar el gasto para cumplir con el objetivo establecido por la OTAN después de años de negligencia, llegando incluso a establecer un fondo especial de 100 mil millones de euros para fortalecer su ejército.

Pero el Instituto Económico Alemán, un grupo de expertos con sede en Colonia, dijo que Berlín no está en camino de alcanzar el punto de referencia del 2 por ciento a pesar del aumento de la financiación. En un informe , el instituto señala que no se ha comprometido dinero extra para este año. Mientras tanto, en 2023, prevé un déficit de casi 18.000 millones de euros a pesar de un aumento de los desembolsos.

*El gasto del gobierno seguirá estando justo por debajo del objetivo hasta 2027. En ese momento, el fondo especial se habrá agotado y el gasto en defensa volverá a caer a alrededor del 1,2 por ciento del PIB*. Si aún no se ha gastado todo, entonces los años anteriores estarán aún más por debajo del objetivo.









Germany to miss 2 percent NATO defense spending target: think tank


The German Economic Institute forecasts an almost €18 billion shortfall next year despite a boost in spending.




www.politico.eu


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, muelle para *que cualquier buque de la OTAN pueda recalar en esta base naval*, situada en la costa norte de la provincia de La Coruña….y 8 metros de calado no me salen las cuentas. O un becario o un robot…
> 
> También un comedoritos premium…nunca se sabe…




Yo no sé que tiene el gobierno de Galicia que sigue empeñada en hacer un puerto en una zona en la que en un radio de 10 Km hay tropecientos puertos, 4 de ellos grandes

Coruña: Puerto petrolero, puerto mercante, puerto pesquero (Oza) y 2 puertos deportivos

Ferrol: Puerto gasero, puerto mercante, puerto militar , pesquero y deportivo 

Arteixo: Puerto enorme que montaron sin ser necesario con la excusa de que si hubiere una nueva marea negra iban a meter al petrolero dañado allí ???? Esa es la excusa que dieron. Costó 1.000 millones de euros , ni siquiera tiene tren para transportar mercancías y está infrautilizado. Ya tiene un déficit de 300 millones: https://elpais.com/economia/2021-02-23/el-puerto-que-costo-1000-millones-no-tiene-ni-tren.html

Hace unos años amenazaron con construir un nuevo puerto totalmente innecesario
¿Y ahora vuelven con la misma historia?

Yaaaa, que dicen que no es un puerto nuevo, que es reformar uno de los existentes para que quepa lo que la OTAN considera un buque de tamaño "medio"
¿Pero qué c*ñ* van a tener que reformar si tienen el puerto de Arteixo con calado de sobra y lo tienen muerto de risa?
Igual que el recinto ferial ExpoCoruña, milmillonada para usarla 2 ó 3 semanas al año.

El caso es hacer obras

Pregunta clave? : ¿Quién o quiénes salen beneficiados con tanta construcción faraónica? Porque los ciudadanos que pagamos las obras con nuestros impuestos no obtenemos beneficio ninguno.

¡¡¡Otro puerto, pordios!!!!
Es que no me lo acabo de creer !!!
Si miráis en Google Maps veis que es la zona de España con más puertos ...


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No lo se, pero las legislativas en EEUU serán un momento importante para saber como sigue...
> 
> Rusia tendrá mas de un as bajo la manga para jugar antes de las elecciones...



Se dice mucho lo de las legislativas. Si ganan, como parece, los republicanos, no veo que US deje de seguir encizañando el conflicto, más bien al revés. Los halcones más duros de la política americana están en el bando republicano. Más de uno está deseando un ataque nuclear contra Rusia para eliminar la competencia del mapa.


----------



## lapetus (19 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Alemania incumplirá el objetivo de gasto de defensa de la OTAN del 2 por ciento: grupo de expertos*
> 
> Alemania no cumplirá su promesa de gastar el 2 por ciento de su PIB en su ejército, advirtió el lunes un importante grupo de expertos económicos.
> 
> ...



La OTAN es un club de compras forzosas. Me parece bien.
Aquí deberíamos hacer lo mismo si la casta no estuviera vendida.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Yo no sé que tiene el gobierno de Galicia que sigue empeñada en hacer un puerto en una zona en la que en un radio de 10 Km hay tropecientos puertos, 4 de ellos grandes
> 
> Coruña: Puerto petrolero, puerto mercante, puerto pesquero (Oza) y 2 puertos deportivos
> 
> ...



Es absurdo. Pero inquietante porque la OTAN ya tiene lugares de sobra para mantener unidades medianas (un portaviones americano no cabe en la ría de Ferrol). Salvo que esperen mantener despliegues mucho mayores en el Atlántico y les haga falta añadir bases.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> SEÑORES !
> 
> Si la agenda 2030 consiste en igualar a los países pobres con los ricos , si nosotros somos los ricos, será que nos quieren convertir en pobres .
> 
> ...



El gran reinicio consistía en crear una situación de miseria y ansiedad en la población que les permitiera iniciar una cmpaña de destrucción de los BRICS y apuntar la reconstrucción a sus cuentas bancarias. No sé Brasil y Sudáfrica, pero evidentemente China, la India y Rusia se lo olían y llevaban preparándose unos años, quizá lustros.
Ahora queda un plan a medias de destrucción de Europa y dominio de Sudamérica, con la imposibilidad física y financiera de reconstruir Europa y la oposición firme de Sudamérica a volver a los años sesenta.
No va a haber islamización de Europa, es físicamente imposible, y además no va a haber financiación, posiblemente Arabia Saudí se temine desentendiendo del proyecto si no quiere ser borrada del mapa por Irak o Irán que ya tienen bastante con su territorio. Los inmigrantes van a largarse ya que no tendrán razones para quedarse, los criminales se quedarán porque posiblemente no los acepten en otros sitios, y será curioso ver cómo hacen el papel de las mafias rusas en los 90.
Nadie va a querer los productos europeos o americanos, caros y de mala calidad. De un ocaso lento y apacible que podría haber sido, pasamos a una vejez en la miseria, no ya los jubilados, sino Occidente entero. En un siglo o dos sólo quedarán unos pocos nativos, todos trabajando como guías turísticos ya que las máquinas se encargarán de la limpieza y conservación.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>


----------



## Besarionis (19 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dejo este largo hilo (parece que habrá otro con las experiencias de combate del soldado).
> 
> Me resulta creíble, sinceramente.
> Un hombre de familia militar que entra a servir en la unidad en la que sirvió su padre. La formación que recibe le parece una puta mierda y se queja al Ministerio de Defensa por ello, y su opinión es que los mandos intermedios han convertido el ejército ruso en una parodia de sí mismo.
> ...



Pues menos mal que es una parodia. Llega a ser serio y no paran hasta Johannesburgo.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los halcones más duros de la política americana están en el bando republicano. Más de uno está deseando un ataque nuclear contra Rusia para eliminar la competencia del mapa.



Yo no me creo un halcón ni mucho menos, sin embargo considero que un ataque nuclear preventivo en Moscú o algún punto neurálgico ruso significaría un ahorro en términos de vidas y bienes. 
Un sopapo bien colocado en el jeto de Putin, su banda de oligarcas mafiosos y sus votantes es perentorio.
Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Ago 2022)

Caretas fuera!




Cosas Militareshace 3 días
Hasta el próximo día 23 o 24 no haré ningún informe de guerra, ya que estoy de vacaciones, pero nonos preocupéis que volveré con más fuerza que nunca  Entretanto seguiré subiendo el tradicional vídeo de los domingos  Un saludo a todos 
Mostrar menos


----------



## España1 (19 Ago 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Cuando va a acabar la guerra?




Nunca. Es la excusa perfecta para hundirnos en guano


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No entiendo xq constantemente estás contestando al Alfombras, es claramente su objetivo torpedear el hilo. Lo mismo pasa con Rejon.
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo voy a ver tus mensajes y como la inmensa mayoría sean para responder a estos ...será q eres multicuenta.
> 
> Si no lo eres te pido por favor q ignores a ese pesado.



Hare lo que yo crea conveniente Hal. Yo no me caso con nadie. Haz tu tb lo q creas conveniente

Por cierto este es un simple sitio para intentar informarse lleno de CM. Pero la gente no es tonta y aqui no se esta decidiendo nada (buenos, quizas el ego de alguno)


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No entiendo xq constantemente estás contestando al Alfombras, es claramente su objetivo torpedear el hilo. Lo mismo pasa con Rejon.
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo voy a ver tus mensajes y como la inmensa mayoría sean para responder a estos ...será q eres multicuenta.
> 
> Si no lo eres te pido por favor q ignores a ese pesado.




Comprobado, se dedica a contestar Alfonbass ,Jagger, Kalikatres y otros artistas del trapecio.

Es la forma q tienen de sortear el ignore, alguien que les conteste y lo vean todos.

Al ignore con él .


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos: Tenemos la intención de actualizar el caza
> de quinta generación F-22A Raptor para dominar el aire sobre Rusia y China
> 
> 
> ...



Para cuando lo tengan actualizado, estará obsoleto.


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Iniciativa y acciones ofensivas


Artículo Original: Ukraina.ru El Ejército Ruso mantiene la iniciativa y continúa realizando acciones ofensivas. Y pese a las armas occidentales que iban a permitir a Ucrania lanzar una contraofensi…




slavyangrad.es











Iniciativa y acciones ofensivas


19/08/2022

Artículo Original: Ukraina.ru 


El Ejército Ruso mantiene la iniciativa y continúa realizando acciones ofensivas. Y pese a las armas occidentales que iban a permitir a Ucrania lanzar una contraofensiva, el oponente no ha podido hacerlo, explica Boris Rozhin, experto del Centro de Periodismo Político y Militar y autor del canal de Telegram Colonel Cassad. Así lo comentó en una entrevista concedida a _Ukraina.ru_. Antes, el conocido corresponsal militar Evgeny Poddubny había informado de que las fuerzas aliadas han llegado a la autopista que conecta Marinka y Ugledar. De esta forma, se han complicado notablemente para las agrupaciones enemigas al oeste de Donetsk las posibilidades de reagruparse y suministrarse.

*Boris, ¿ha habido episodios durante la campaña en los que, a base de controlar la carretera, hayamos podido interrumpir el suministro de un grupo a otro?*

La batalla en la zona de Ugledar se lleva produciendo desde hace mucho tiempo, igual que en Marinka en sí. Algunos de nuestros progresos en la zona de Novomijailovka realmente han minado las acciones enemigas, pero no se puede decir que estén completamente aislados allí. Las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Ugledar y Marinka han recibido golpes de artillería en otros momentos. Ahora podemos decir que las dificultades en la agrupación de Marinka y de Ugledar están aumentando a causa del impacto de diferentes armas, pero no debemos exagerar estos éxitos. Las batallas en la zona de Shevchenkovo y Pavlovka muestran que el enemigo sigue manteniendo la capacidad de resistencia organizada.

*¿Hemos podido iniciar un asalto sobre Avdeevka a base de organizar la ofensiva sobre Pervomaiskoe y Vodianoe?*

Una ofensiva de artillería está avanzando gradualmente en la zona de Pervomaiskoe y Vodianoe, pero esas localidades siguen bajo control de Ucrania. Solo será posible esperar un ataque serio sobre Pervomaiskoe y Vodianoe para capturar esas localidades una vez que esté totalmente tomada la zona alrededor de Peski. El asalto a Avdeevka no ha empezado. Hay batallas en la zona industrial, batallas al norte de Avdeevka, pero nadie ha empezado a asaltar de ciudad de momento.

*¿Son Pervomaiskoe y Vodianoe localidades clave para tomar Avdeevka o se puede avanzar por otra zona?*

Pervomaiskoe se extiende en paralelo a Avdeevka en dirección al oeste de Donbass. Controlar Vodianoe supondría que la línea del frente giraría para dirigirse a la carretera Orlovka-Avdeevka. Repito, se están produciendo batallas posicionales en la zona industrial de Avdeevka y al norte, cerca de la carretera Avdeevka-Konstantinovka. Por el momento, no hay grandes progresos allí.

*Rodion Miroshnik, embajador de la RPL en Rusia, afirma que hay movimiento hacia Seversk, que está sitiado por al menos tres lados, y que la destrucción de las principales fortificaciones continúa. ¿Realmente solo tenemos que esperar o habrá que hacer esfuerzos adicionales en esa zona?*

Hemos tomado ciertas posiciones, pero la ciudad continúa bajo control de Ucrania, que está asentada en las colinas. Aún no se ha tomado Serebryanka y tampoco la carretera Seversk-Soledar. Es decir, aún hay que resolver una serie de cuestiones operativas y tácticas. No tiene sentido entrar en la ciudad de frente desde Verjnekamenskoe sin tomar las alturas.

*¿Cómo valoras el ritmo del progreso hacia Artyomovsk y Soledar? Se habló de la captura de la zona industrial, pero después vino el silencio. *

En Soledar, se ha tomado la zona industrial y la batalla se acerca gradualmente al centro de la ciudad. Pero al tratarse de batallas urbanas, las cosas no van rápido. También se dice que se ha tomado Bajmutskoe y Yakovleka, pero por el momento no hay confirmación gráfica desde allí. Sí, hay avances, pero por el momento es difícil decir cuánto acelerará la liberación de Soledar la captura de Bajmutskoe y Yakovleka.

*El bloguero militar Yury Podoliaka afirma que a causa de la participación de voluntarios, hemos empezado a usar la táctica del avance de Brusilov, cuando atacamos simultáneamente diferentes lugares, impidiendo que el enemigo concentrara fuerzas. ¿Estás de acuerdo?*

Hemos atacado varias direcciones en el pasado. No se pude decir que la táctica de atacar en diferentes direcciones sea exactamente la de Brusilov. Esta táctica no la ha usado solo Rusia, sino también el ejército francés. Además, en primavera atacamos simultáneamente las direcciones de Mariupol y Lisichansk-Severodonetsk. Esta táctica no se ha iniciado ahora.

*Has visitado el foro Ejército 2022. ¿Hay algún tipo de arma que vaya a ser entregada a las tropas a corto plazo?*

El foro ha presentado las principales tendencias de armas que no se han visto este año. Los pedidos que se han anunciado en el marco del foro significan suministro de armas existentes. Algunas de ellas ya se están utilizando activamente: drones, tanques o vehículos de infantería. Es equipamiento que se necesita en grandes cantidades. La necesidad de aumentar la producción de estas armas se planteó ya en la primavera. Es decir, todo sigue en el contexto de tendencias previstas.

*Sergey Shoigu afirmó que la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ha acabado con el mito de las superarmas que Occidente suministra a Ucrania y que supuestamente iban a darle la vuelta a la situación en el frente. Pero la propaganda enemiga alega que esta campaña “ha acabado con el mito de que el Ejército Ruso es invencible”. ¿Se puede sacar alguna conclusión?*

Nuestro ejército mantiene la iniciativa y sigue realizando acciones ofensivas. En cuanto a si las armas occidentales permitirán a Ucrania lanzar una contraofensiva, el enemigo no ha podido hacerlo a pesar de los suministros.


----------



## chemarin (19 Ago 2022)

Pues buena suerte si llega el momento, hijo de la gran puta. Ahora ya nos hemos presentado.


----------



## orcblin (19 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo no me creo un halcón ni mucho menos, sin embargo considero que un ataque nuclear preventivo en Moscú o algún punto neurálgico ruso significaría un ahorro en términos de vidas y bienes.
> Un sopapo bien colocado en el jeto de Putin, su banda de oligarcas mafiosos y sus votantes es perentorio.
> Saludos.



al ignore


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

Vaya noche más mala para los follaputins    , y encima parece que hay rusos no quieren ir a la guerra:


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Nadie cambia el destino por el pastel de maíz.

La hermana de Kim Jong-un sobre la propuesta de Corea del Sur de intercambiar el abandono de las armas nucleares de la RPDC por ayuda económica.

La idea de que Yoon Seok-yeol esté soñando con una propuesta de intercambio de nuestro patrimonio -misiles nucleares- por "cooperación económica" y que éste sea su plan, hace pensar que es realmente ingenuo y todavía joven. Nadie cambia el destino por un pastel de maíz".

PS. No se equivocó con nadie: con Gorbachov sólo cambiaron el destino del país por el "pastel de maíz" condicional.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me









_Que intenten repetir la misma jugada una y otra vez es sorprendente. 
Que nivel de cretinismo tiene el Imperio._


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*El Departamento de Estado ha advertido al Congreso de Estados Unidos de las consecuencias que tendría el reconocimiento de Rusia como "patrocinador del terrorismo".*

Politico escribe al respecto, señalando que en este caso, los acuerdos de Estambul sobre la cuestión de las exportaciones de alimentos y cereales también se verían amenazados.

También dificultaría el mantenimiento del trabajo en el contexto de los materiales nucleares, según la publicación.

"Numerosas fuentes familiarizadas con las conversaciones dijeron que los funcionarios de la agencia han expuesto a las oficinas del Congreso graves problemas con la iniciativa legislativa en los últimos días", añade la publicación.

La facultad de designar a los países como "patrocinadores del terrorismo" corresponde al Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Batalla por Marinka

La liberación de Marinka continúa con éxito, con más de 2/3 de la ciudad ya bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas.

Los soldados del 107º Batallón de la República Popular de Donetsk mostraron las fortificaciones y baluartes arrebatados al enemigo gracias al hábil y coordinado trabajo de nuestros combatientes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Ataques a las instalaciones de las AFU en Kharkiv

Hay un fuerte fuego en el lugar del ataque.

También hay informes de ataques a Nikolaev y Nikopol.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (19 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



Es un gato, por eso tiene 7 vidas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



Son muy repetitivos con la propaganda, se repiten como el ajo…


----------



## magufone (19 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Son muy repetitivos con la propaganda, se repiten como el ajo…



Repiten las mismas explosiones una y otra vez, los mismos tanques... Como no iban a repetir con la gente?


----------



## pgas (19 Ago 2022)

*Viktor Orban:
La operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania conducirá al fin de la dominación occidental del mundo.*

El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, habló sobre esto en una entrevista con la edición alemana de Tichys Einblick. El jefe del Gobierno húngaro señaló que la operación especial rusa "pone fin a la era de superioridad" de los países occidentales, cuyas posiciones, según Orban, se debilitarán definitivamente tras el fin del conflicto.


> "Es muy posible que esta guerra en particular ponga fin de manera desafiante a la superioridad de Occidente. Los rusos están ganando. Las importaciones de la UE desde Rusia se han reducido en una cuarta parte, pero los ingresos de Gazprom se han duplicado. Los chinos, que anteriormente estaban dominados por los árabes han ganado", dijo el primer ministro húngaro.



Según Orban, tras los hechos de febrero, los gobiernos europeos "caen como fichas de dominó". La crisis energética provocada por las sanciones contra Rusia ya ha derribado las posiciones de los primeros ministros de Gran Bretaña, Italia, Bulgaria y Estonia, cree el líder húngaro. En invierno, cuando la situación del gas llega al límite, Orban augura una "completa deslegitimación" de los gobiernos y establecimientos de gran parte de Europa.
Anteriormente, Orban comparó las sanciones antirrusas a gran escala de Europa con un "tiro en los pulmones" : según el primer ministro, la política de la UE no solo no estuvo a la altura de las expectativas, sino que también tuvo malas consecuencias para toda la unión. Según el jefe del Gabinete de Ministros húngaro, se necesitarán años para reconstruir el sector energético en el país y la unión: el sexto paquete de sanciones que afectan a los hidrocarburos le pareció redundante.

+++++


*Cinco industrias de productos básicos vitales se enfrentan a una crisis energética*

La crisis energética está empeorando, aumentando la presión sobre las industrias de productos básicos que proporcionan los componentes básicos de la economía mundial.

Las industrias que consumen mucha energía, como el acero, los fertilizantes y el aluminio, el metal base más utilizado, se ven obligadas a cerrar fábricas o reducir costos. Los materiales críticos para las baterías de los vehículos eléctricos y la generación de energía solar también están en apuros.
Si las cosas no están tan mal ahora, podrían empeorar aún más este invierno cuando los suministros de gas se vuelvan aún más limitados.
Así es como están las cosas en varios sectores de productos básicos:

*Metales industriales*
Europa ya ha perdido alrededor de la mitad de su capacidad de fundición de zinc y aluminio durante el año pasado, y se cerrarán más.
Esta semana, Norsk Hydro ASA dijo que planeaba cerrar una fundición de aluminio en Eslovaquia a fines de septiembre debido al aumento de los precios de la electricidad, y Nyrstar anunció que cerraría la fundición gigante de zinc Budel en los Países Bajos. Dado que las existencias en la bolsa local son increíblemente bajas, esto podría conducir a una mayor dependencia de las importaciones para satisfacer la demanda.







El sector del aluminio también se ha visto afectado en Sichuan, una de las provincias más pobladas de China, donde la sequía limita la producción de una importante energía hidroeléctrica. Esto obligó a Henan Zhongfu Industry Co. suspender la producción de algunas unidades durante una semana.
Los proveedores estadounidenses también están sufriendo. A principios de este año, el importante productor de aluminio Century Aluminium Co. dijo que había suspendido las operaciones en su gran planta de Kentucky después de que los costos de electricidad alcanzaran niveles que hicieron que la operación de la planta no fuera rentable.
Aunque los productores de cobre están menos expuestos a la crisis energética debido a la reducción del consumo, todavía están luchando. Por ejemplo, algunos transfieren el costo a los clientes a través de recargos por electricidad.

*Acero*
El corte del suministro eléctrico en la provincia china de Sichuan ha afectado a más del 70 % de las acerías locales, ya sea debido a los cierres de producción o al racionamiento. Esto ejerce presión sobre el precio del mineral de hierro utilizado para fabricar acero.
British Steel se encuentra entre las empresas de la industria pesada que aumentan los precios en medio del aumento de los precios de la energía. Si bien ha funcionado en el pasado gracias a la fortaleza de la industria de la construcción europea, esta vez será un desafío mayor, ya que una economía más débil empaña las perspectivas de demanda.
En EE. UU., al menos dos acerías han comenzado a suspender algunas operaciones para reducir los costos de energía.

*Metales verdes*
La crisis energética en China significa que el sector de las baterías debe prepararse para el mayor costo del litio, el material clave. Sichuan representó más de una quinta parte de la producción de productos químicos de litio de China el año pasado, según BloombergNEF, y los analistas esperan que los precios aumenten a corto plazo.
La provincia también es importante para la producción de polisilicio utilizado en paneles solares. El precio del metal de silicio, que también se usa en todo, desde chips de computadora hasta automóviles, aumentó un 12% en solo una semana.

*Fertilizante*
Las empresas europeas de fertilizantes dependen del gas para producir nutrientes críticos y una vez más tienen que reducir la producción, como también está sucediendo en China. Los agricultores luchan por alimentar al mundo, e incluso los precios más altos de los fertilizantes y la menor disponibilidad podrían obligarlos a usar menos, arriesgando cosechas más pequeñas.
Se cree que al menos una cuarta parte de la capacidad de fertilizantes nitrogenados de Europa ya se ha perdido, y la Asociación Internacional de Fertilizantes predice que el consumo mundial de la próxima temporada caerá al máximo desde 2008.

*Azúcar*
El gigante azucarero europeo Suedzucker AG, que advirtió sobre el aumento de los precios a medida que los productores transfieren los costos, dijo que tiene planes de emergencia para cambiar el gas por otras fuentes de energía si Rusia corta el suministro.
Pero los analistas dicen que podría ser un proceso costoso y significar azúcar aún más cara para los consumidores, lo que aumentaría aún más las facturas de alimentos que se han disparado desde que los precios mundiales de los alimentos alcanzaron niveles récord.








estamos jodíos


----------



## Magick (19 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/EurasianChoice... Vídeo
> 
> _*Los libros de texto ucranianos fueron elaborados según los manuales desarrollados por Estados Unidos y la OTAN.
> 
> ...




Como en Cataluña.
Yo estudié en Barcelona antes de la cesión de competencias de educación a la comunidad autonoma, hace años me dio por echar un vistazo a los libros de texto de mis sobrinos y era escandalosa la manipulación y tergiversación con la que los estaban lobotobizando. E imagino que en las provincias vascongadas será igual.
Mismo caldo de cultivo de batallones azov e independentistas catalanes y vascos, mismos manipuladores por los mismos motivos, mismas tácticas.
Bastaria que un gobierno español tratara de salirse minimamente del redil para desatar el caos.
Divide et impera.


----------



## ghawar (19 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Es un gato, por eso tiene 7 vidas



Es mentira, pero claro, teniendo en cuenta las fuentes que tenéis no me extraña que os lo traguéis todo.


----------



## pgas (19 Ago 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural europeo alcanzan un máximo histórico*

18/ago/22

Los futuros del gas natural europeo subieron a un nivel récord debido a que la crisis del suministro de energía siguió afectando a la región en medio de señales de que el combustible se está volviendo demasiado caro para el uso industrial y la generación de energía.
El contrato base subió un 6,7% hasta los 241 euros por MWh, superior al anterior récord de principios de marzo.

Los precios son unas 11 veces más altos de lo habitual en esta época del año, y el gasto de los hogares y las empresas, que han experimentado la peor inflación en décadas, se ha disparado. Europa ya ha perdido alrededor de la mitad de su capacidad de fundición de zinc y aluminio durante el año pasado debido a los altos precios de la energía, y se cerrarán más. 

Europa está sumida en una crisis energética provocada por los suministros limitados de Rusia, así como por el aumento de la demanda en medio de la recuperación de la pandemia y los veranos calurosos y secos, que han aumentado la necesidad de refrigeración. Los países están delineando planes para conservar gas antes del invierno almacenando la mayor cantidad de gas posible, pero aún preparándose para el riesgo de racionamiento de energía.







Si bien “no necesariamente puede ocurrir una escasez de gas a nivel nacional”, Alemania espera que “definitivamente podría ocurrir una escasez de gas regional”, dijo Klaus Müller, presidente de la agencia federal de redes BNetzA, al sitio de noticias t-online.
“Es probable que las restricciones sean temporales al principio y pueden terminar nuevamente o repetirse varias veces”, dijo el jefe del regulador. “En este caso, debemos garantizar el transporte seguro de gas en todo el país”.
Es probable que Europa use sus existencias de manera agresiva si los flujos limitados de Rusia continúan durante el invierno, lo que significaría una reducción de las existencias al final de la temporada de calefacción y un nuevo ciclo de reposición en el verano.

*“Es aún más importante que todos entiendan que no se trata de un invierno, sino de al menos dos”, dijo Muller. “Y el próximo invierno podría ser aún más difícil”.*

*competencia de GNL*
A medida que se acerca la crisis de suministro de invierno, Europa tendrá que competir con Asia por suministros asequibles de GNL, especialmente de los EE. UU. Siguiendo los precios europeos, los precios al contado del GNL asiático estaban justo por debajo de $ 60 por millón de Btu el miércoles, el nivel más alto desde principios de marzo.
“La creciente demanda de Asia a medida que los compradores se preparan para el invierno podría aumentar la cantidad de carga estadounidense que se dirige a la región en los próximos meses”, escribió en una nota Lujia Cao, analista de BloombergNEF.

Por otra parte, se espera una subida temporal del nivel del agua en el río Rin en los próximos días debido a las lluvias, lo que podría dar un respiro a la crisis que ha restringido el tráfico de barcazas por el agua. Sin embargo, el río todavía es históricamente bajo. La situación del Rin agudizó la crisis energética en Europa.

*Bloomberg*


*Alemania corre el riesgo de perder industria debido a los precios de la energía*

El corazón industrial de Europa se enfrenta a una posible fuga de negocios a medida que los fabricantes alemanes de piezas de automóviles, productos químicos y acero luchan por mantenerse al día con los precios de la electricidad que se disparan a nuevos máximos casi todos los días.
Los precios de la electricidad y el gas en Alemania se han más que duplicado en solo dos meses, y el costo de la electricidad para el próximo año, un punto de referencia para el continente, ha superado los 540 euros (545 dólares) por megavatio-hora. Hace dos años eran 40 euros.
“La inflación energética es mucho más dramática aquí que en cualquier otro lugar”, dijo Ralf Stoffels, director ejecutivo de BIW Isolierstoffe GmbH, un fabricante de piezas de silicona para las industrias automotriz, aeroespacial y doméstica. "Temo la desindustrialización gradual de la economía alemana".

El país ha dependido del gas de Rusia para alimentar sus centrales eléctricas y fábricas, pero ahora se está preparando para un desafío sin precedentes para mantener la luz y los negocios en funcionamiento después de que Rusia cortó esos flujos. Se han observado cierres temporales debido a los altos precios, cuando la producción de fertilizantes y acero se limitó en diciembre y marzo.
Los precios ahora muestran un crecimiento aún más robusto, lo que está aumentando la presión. El gas europeo para el próximo mes cerró este jueves en un máximo histórico de 241 euros el MWh, unas 11 veces más de lo habitual en esta época del año.
Si bien el gobierno está limitando el crecimiento que enfrentan los hogares hasta cierto punto, las empresas no son inmunes a estos costos crecientes y muchas están dispuestas a trasladar el aumento del gasto a los clientes o incluso cerrar por completo.
“Los precios son una carga pesada para muchas empresas que consumen mucha energía y que compiten internacionalmente”, dijo Matthias Ruh, vocero de Evonik Industries AG, el segundo mayor productor químico del mundo con fábricas en 27 países.
La compañía está reemplazando hasta el 40 % de sus volúmenes de gas natural en Alemania con GLP y carbón, y está transfiriendo algunos de los costos más altos a los clientes. Pero la idea de mudarse no tiene sentido, dijo el vocero.








*Sin embargo, hay pruebas de que la situación industrial de Alemania se está deteriorando. En los primeros seis meses de este año, las importaciones de productos químicos aumentaron alrededor de un 27% interanual, según datos gubernamentales analizados por la consultora Oxford Economics. Al mismo tiempo, cayó la producción química, que en junio disminuyó casi un 8% respecto a diciembre.*

El mes pasado, el Fondo Monetario Internacional dijo que Alemania sería el peor país del G7 este año debido a la dependencia de la industria del gas natural ruso.
El productor de cobre más grande de Europa, Aurubis AG, con sede en Hamburgo, tiene como objetivo minimizar el consumo de gas y trasladar los costos de electricidad a los consumidores, dijo el director ejecutivo Roland Harings el 5 de agosto. Alemania, dijo el portavoz por correo electrónico.
BMW AG intensifica los preparativos para una posible escasez. El fabricante de automóviles con sede en Múnich opera 37 unidades a gas que generan calor y electricidad en fábricas en Alemania y Austria y está considerando usar servicios locales en su lugar .

La empresa de embalaje Delkeskamp Verpackungswerke GmbH planea cerrar una fábrica de papel en la ciudad norteña de Northrup debido a los altos costos de energía, con 70 trabajadores perdiendo sus trabajos.
Un aumento sostenido en los precios de la energía podría cambiar el panorama económico del continente, dijo Simone Tagliapietra, miembro principal del grupo de expertos de Bruselas Bruegel.
“Algunas industrias estarán bajo un estrés severo y tendrán que repensar su producción en Europa”, dijo.

*Bloomberg*


_los anglocabrones que ha montado este lío tienen una estrategia infalible, __pedirle a Noruega que baje un 25% la tarifa del gas_


----------



## millie34u (19 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están disparando en Svitlodarsk. Se sabe que ya han muerto tres personas, entre ellas un niño. Al menos 12 personas han resultado heridas. Algunos están gravemente heridos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harman que sucedería si cae Avdiikva?, se rompería la línea


----------



## Ultimate (19 Ago 2022)

*“Se roban las armas, se roba la ayuda humanitaria, no tenemos idea a dónde se han ido los miles de millones enviados a este país” 

Los veteranos del ejército ucraniano y los voluntarios estadounidenses cuentan @LindseySnell y @CoryPopp cómo Kiev saqueó la ayuda, puso en peligro a los civiles y perdió la guerra

* 

_ 
*Veteranos de guerra de Ucrania sobre cómo Kiev saqueó la ayuda de EE. UU., desperdició soldados, puso en peligro a civiles y perdió la guerra*
Lindsey Snell y Cory Popp·18 de agos 

*“Se roban las armas, se roba la ayuda humanitaria y no tenemos idea de adónde han ido los miles de millones enviados a este país”, se quejó un ucraniano a The Grayzone.*

En un video enviado a través de Facebook Messenger en julio, se puede ver a Iván* de pie junto a su automóvil, un Mitsubishi SUV modelo de principios de la década de 2010. Sale humo por la ventana trasera. Ivan se ríe y gira la cámara de su teléfono a lo largo del vehículo, señalando los agujeros de bala. “El turbocompresor murió en mi auto”, dijo, moviendo su teléfono hacia la parte delantera del vehículo. “ Mi comandante dice que debo pagar para repararlo yo mismo. Entonces, para usar mi propio automóvil en la guerra, necesito comprar un nuevo turbocompresor con mi propio dinero”.


Ivan movió la cámara hacia su rostro. “Bueno, malditos miembros del parlamento, espero que se follen entre ustedes. diablos Ojalá estuvieras en nuestro lugar”, dijo.


El mes pasado, los parlamentarios de Ucrania votaron a favor de un aumento salarial del 70 % . Los archivos indican que el aumento fue permitido y alentado por los miles de millones de dólares y euros de ayuda que han llegado desde Estados Unidos y Europa.


“ Nosotros, los soldados ucranianos, no tenemos nada”, dijo Iván. “Las cosas que se les han dado a los soldados para que las usen en la guerra vinieron directamente de los voluntarios. La ayuda que va a nuestro gobierno nunca nos llegará”.


Ivan ha sido soldado desde 2014. Actualmente, está estacionado en la región de Donbass, donde tiene la tarea de utilizar pequeños drones de consumo para detectar posiciones rusas para apuntar con artillería. “ Hay tantos problemas en la línea del frente ahora”, dijo. “ No tenemos conexión a Internet, lo que hace que nuestro trabajo sea básicamente imposible. Tenemos que conducir para obtener una conexión en dispositivos móviles. ¿Puedes imaginar?"


Otro soldado de la unidad de Ivan nos envió un video de sí mismo desde una trinchera cerca del frente en Donbas. “ Según los documentos, el gobierno nos ha construido un búnker aquí”, dice. “ Pero como puede ver, solo hay unos pocos centímetros de una cubierta de madera sobre nuestras cabezas, y se supone que esto nos protege de los bombardeos de tanques y artillería. Los rusos nos bombardean durante horas seguidas. Cavamos estas trincheras nosotros mismos. Tenemos dos AK-74 entre 5 soldados aquí, y se atascan constantemente por todo el polvo.


“ Fui a mi comandante y le expliqué la situación. Le dije que es muy difícil mantener esta posición. Le dije que entiendo que este es un punto estratégicamente importante, pero nuestro escuadrón está roto y no hay relevo para nosotros. En 10 días, 15 soldados murieron aquí, todos por bombardeos y metralla. Le pregunté al comandante si podíamos traer equipo pesado para construir un búnker mejor y se negó, porque dijo que los bombardeos rusos podrían dañar el equipo. ¿No le importa que 15 de nuestros soldados hayan muerto aquí?


“ Si trataras de explicar la situación que enfrentan los soldados ucranianos a un soldado estadounidense, pensarían que estás loco”, dijo Ivan. “ Imagínese decirle a un soldado estadounidense que estamos usando nuestros autos personales en la guerra y que también somos responsables de pagar las reparaciones y el combustible . Estamos comprando nuestros propios chalecos antibalas y cascos. No tenemos herramientas de observación ni cámaras, por lo que los soldados tienen que asomar la cabeza para ver lo que viene , lo que significa que en cualquier momento, un cohete o un tanque puede arrancarles la cabeza”.


Illya*, un soldado de Kiev de 23 años, dice que su unidad se enfrenta a las mismas condiciones en otra parte de la región de Donbas. Se unió al ejército ucraniano poco después de que comenzara la guerra. Tiene experiencia en TI y sabía que esa experiencia tenía una gran demanda. “ Si hubiera sabido cuánto engaño había en este Ejército, y cómo sería todo para nosotros, nunca me hubiera alistado”, dijo. “ Quiero irme a casa, pero si huyo, me enfrento a la cárcel”.


Illya y los demás soldados de su unidad carecen de armas y equipo de protección. “ En Ucrania, las personas se engañan entre sí incluso en la guerra”, dijo. “ He visto cómo nos quitaban los suministros médicos que nos habían donado . Los autos que nos llevaron a nuestra posición fueron robados. Y no hemos sido reemplazados por nuevos soldados en tres meses, aunque ya deberíamos haber sido relevados tres veces”.






Un cartel llama a los ucranianos a denunciar a los “colaboradores rusos”. Foto de Cory Popp. 

*“Todo el mundo miente”: médico estadounidense describe impactante corrupción*

Samantha Morris*, una doctora de Maine, fue a Ucrania en mayo para tratar de ayudar a brindar capacitación médica a los soldados. “ La primera vez que crucé la frontera desde Polonia, tuve que esconder mis suministros médicos debajo de los colchones y pañales para evitar que me los robaran”, dijo. “ Los guardias fronterizos del lado ucraniano simplemente toman las cosas y te dicen, ' necesitamos esto para nuestra guerra ' , pero luego simplemente roban los artículos y los revenden. Honestamente, si no entrega personalmente las donaciones a los destinatarios previstos, los artículos nunca llegarán a ellos”.


Morris y algunos otros profesionales médicos estadounidenses comenzaron a realizar cursos de capacitación en Sumy, una ciudad de tamaño medio en el noreste de Ucrania. “ Elaboramos un contrato con el gobernador en Sumy, aunque todo lo que nos proporcionaron fueron comidas y alojamiento, y el alojamiento era solo nosotros durmiendo en la misma universidad pública en la que realizamos nuestros cursos de capacitación”, dijo. “ El gobernador de Sumy tenía un amigo, un empresario local, y exigió que este empresario se añadiera al contrato como ' enlace ' entre nosotros y la ciudad de Sumy. Y como enlace, obtendría un porcentaje del contrato. Nuestros abogados trataron de negociar la salida del contrato del empresario, pero el gobernador de Sumy quiso 't mover Finalmente, firmamos el contrato para poder realizar nuestros entrenamientos”.


En los dos meses que pasó en Ucrania, Morris dice que se encontró con robos y corrupción más veces de las que podía contar. “ El médico principal de la base militar en Sumy ha pedido suministros médicos de y para los militares en diferentes momentos, y ha hecho desaparecer por completo 15 camiones de suministros”, dijo. Le robaron los botiquines militares de primeros auxilios que tenía la intención de dar a los soldados una vez que se graduaran de su programa de capacitación. Ella vio los mismos kits a la venta en un mercado local días después.


“ Recibí una llamada de una enfermera en un hospital militar en [la ciudad ucraniana de] Dnipro”, recordó Morris. “Ella dijo que el presidente del hospital había robado todos los analgésicos para revenderlos, y que los soldados heridos que estaban siendo tratados allí no tenían analgésicos. Nos rogó que le entregáramos en mano medicamentos para el dolor. Ella dijo que los escondería del presidente del hospital para que llegaran a los soldados. ¿Pero en quién puedes confiar? ¿La presidenta del hospital realmente estaba robando los medicamentos, o estaba tratando de engañarnos para que le diéramos medicamentos para el dolor para que los vendiera o los usara? Quién sabe. Todo el mundo está mintiendo.


El equipo militar de protección donado y los suministros médicos de combate han inundado los mercados en línea de Ucrania. Los vendedores tienen cuidado de ocultar sus identidades, a menudo crean nuevas cuentas de vendedor para cada venta y están dispuestos a cumplir con los pedidos exclusivamente por correo. “Hemos encontrado cascos blindados entregados como ayuda por parte de los estadounidenses a la venta en sitios web”, dijo Ivan. “Ya sabes, dentro del casco está escrita la clase de protección y la marca. Vimos esta marca antes y nos dimos cuenta de que los cascos eran los que nos daban como ayuda. Algunos de nosotros tratamos de contactar a los vendedores para programar una reunión, para que pudiéramos probar que estaban vendiendo ayuda robada, pero sospecharon y dejaron de respondernos”.


Iván dice que ha oído hablar del robo de armas donadas de países occidentales, pero señaló que varios soldados de su unidad comparten un solo AK-74. “No sabría cómo están robando las armas, porque las armas nunca llegan a los soldados ucranianos en primer lugar”, dijo. “Y si nos dieran más que pequeños misiles y rifles, si nos dieran lo que realmente necesitamos para luchar contra Rusia, serían armas demasiado grandes para robar”.






Un vehículo del ejército ucraniano en el camino a Dnipro. Foto de Cory Popp. 

*“No creo que quieran que ganemos”: los ucranianos se burlan de la ayuda occidental*

Ivan no es optimista sobre las posibilidades de Ucrania de ganar la guerra. “ No quedará un Donbas”, dijo . “ Los rusos lo destruirán, o lo controlarán todo, y luego se moverán hacia el sur. Y ahora, tal como están las cosas, diría que el 80% de los civiles que se han quedado en Donbas apoyan a Rusia y les filtran toda nuestra información de ubicación”.


Cuando se le preguntó si pensaba que Estados Unidos y los países europeos realmente querían que Ucrania ganara la guerra, Ivan se rió. “ No, no creo que quieran que ganemos ” , dijo. “ Occidente podría darnos armas para hacernos más fuertes que los rusos, pero no lo hacen . Sabemos que Polonia y los países bálticos quieren que ganemos al 100 %, pero su apoyo no es suficiente” .


“ Es obvio que EE.UU. no quiere que Ucrania gane la guerra ” , dijo Andrey*, un periodista ucraniano residente en Mykolayiv. “ Solo quieren debilitar a Rusia. Nadie ganará esta guerra, pero los países que EE. UU. está utilizando como patio de recreo perderán. Y la corrupción relacionada con la ayuda de guerra es impactante. Se roban las armas, se roba la ayuda humanitaria y no tenemos idea de adónde han ido los miles de millones enviados a este país”.


Andrey está especialmente consternado por la falta de servicios que se brindan a los ucranianos desplazados internamente. “Realmente no es un misterio por qué todos quieren ir a Europa”, dijo. “ Hay un centro de refugiados cerca de Dnipro, por ejemplo, y las personas desplazadas solo pueden permanecer allí durante tres días. Y son 45 o 50 personas en una habitación grande y abierta con un baño y una cocina diminuta. Condiciones horribles. Entonces, después de los tres días, si no tienen dinero, ni ropa, nada, los echan y no tienen más remedio que regresar a sus hogares en zonas peligrosas. Debemos preguntarle a nuestro gobierno adónde ha ido a parar todo el dinero de la ayuda, cuando nuestros soldados no tienen lo que necesitan y nuestros civiles no tienen lugares seguros para quedarse”.


*Periodistas extranjeros encubren la cruda realidad con delirios triunfalistas*

Antes de que comenzara la guerra, Andrey pasó varios años informando sobre la corrupción y los políticos corruptos en Ucrania. Después de que una investigación sobre un funcionario del gobierno en Odessa resultó en amenazas de muerte contra su esposa y su hija pequeña, Andrey las envió a vivir con familiares en Francia. “ Ucrania es una democracia, ¿verdad? Así que el gobierno no te presionará de manera oficial. Primero, recibe llamadas telefónicas que le advierten que se detenga. Luego, te ofrecen dinero para parar. Y luego, si te niegas a que te compren, debes estar preparado para un ataque.


“ El verdadero periodismo es peligroso aquí”, continuó. “Verá, desde que comenzó la guerra, tenemos estos nuevos reporteros estrella, y todos los días escriben que ' Putin es malo, los soldados rusos se comportan muy mal... hoy, el ejército ucraniano mató a 1.000 rusos y destruyó 500 tanques rusos. Obtienen un millón de seguidores en Twitter porque mienten, y esto no es un reportaje real. Pero si escribes sobre la corrupción en las Fuerzas Armadas y tienes ejemplos reales… no serás famoso y estarás en problemas” .


Andrey ha estado consiguiendo trabajo extra como reparador, organizando entrevistas y traduciendo para periodistas extranjeros en Ucrania para cubrir la guerra. “He trabajado con una docena de periodistas de diferentes países de Europa”, dijo. “Todos ellos han quedado impactados. Salieron de Ucrania conmocionados. Dijeron que no podían creer la situación aquí. Pero este impacto no llegó a ninguno de sus artículos sobre la guerra. Sus artículos decían que Ucrania está en camino a la victoria, lo cual no es cierto”.






Una valla publicitaria que promociona el Batallón Azov en Kramatorsk. Foto de Cory Popp. 

*Soldados y voluntarios ucranianos confirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ponen en peligro a los civiles*

En julio, pasamos la noche en un hotel en Kramatorsk y nos preocupó ver que entre los huéspedes del hotel había soldados neonazis del batallón Azov . El 4 de agosto, Amnistía Internacional publicó un estudio que revela que desde el comienzo de la guerra en febrero, las fuerzas ucranianas han puesto en peligro a los civiles al establecer bases en escuelas y hospitales y operar sistemas de armas en áreas civiles, lo cual es una violación del derecho internacional.


Amnistía Internacional ahora planea “ reevaluar” su informe, en respuesta a una protesta pública masiva después de su publicación, pero los soldados ucranianos y los voluntarios extranjeros han confirmado que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas mantienen una fuerte presencia en áreas civiles. “ Nuestras bases se construyeron principalmente en la época soviética”, dijo Ivan. “ Así que ahora, Rusia conoce nuestras bases por dentro y por fuera. Es necesario distribuir los soldados y las armas a otros lugares” .


Un exmilitar estadounidense que se hace llamar " Benjamin Velcro" fue un combatiente voluntario de la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania, la unidad oficial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para voluntarios extranjeros . Pasó cinco meses en varias partes de Ucrania y dice que los soldados estacionados en áreas civiles eran algo común.


“ Cada vez que escucho que Rusia bombardeó una escuela, simplemente me encojo de hombros”, dijo el luchador extranjero estadounidense. “ Porque me acuartelé dentro de una escuela. Eso es un hecho. La escuela no tenía niños en ella, por lo que no es como si estuvieran poniendo en peligro a los niños. Así que todo lo que se necesita es que Ucrania diga: ' ¡Ah! ¡Llegaron a una escuela! ' Y eso se acumula en una narrativa mediática fácil de su parte".


Al igual que Iván, Velcro también es pesimista sobre las posibilidades de Ucrania de ganar la guerra. “Hombre, quiero todo en el mundo para que Ucrania gane esto. Quiero que Ucrania recupere sus fronteras anteriores a 2014. Pero, ¿creo que eso es sostenible? No. No se puede sostener una guerra mediante el crowdfunding para siempre”.


*Varios sujetos de la entrevista solicitaron ser citados con nombres falsos para protegerse de un peligro potencial









Ukraine war veterans on how Kiev plundered US aid, wasted soldiers, endangered civilians, and lost the war - The Grayzone


“The weapons are stolen, the humanitarian aid is stolen, and we have no idea where the billions sent to this country have gone,” a Ukrainian complained to The Grayzone. In a video sent via Facebook messenger in July, Ivan* can be seen standing next to his car, an early 2010s model Mitsubishi...




t.co




_


----------



## vettonio (19 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos: Tenemos la intención de actualizar el caza
> de quinta generación F-22A Raptor para dominar el aire sobre Rusia y China
> 
> 
> ...



Para ilustrar el tema


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *“Se roban las armas, se roba la ayuda humanitaria, no tenemos idea a dónde se han ido los miles de millones enviados a este país”
> 
> Los veteranos del ejército ucraniano y los voluntarios estadounidenses cuentan @LindseySnell y @CoryPopp cómo Kiev saqueó la ayuda, puso en peligro a los civiles y perdió la guerra
> 
> ...



Y alguien se piensa que EEUU y la UE no sabía esto. El mayor blanqueo de pasta de la historia.


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es absurdo. Pero inquietante porque la OTAN ya tiene lugares de sobra para mantener unidades medianas (un portaviones americano no cabe en la ría de Ferrol). Salvo que esperen mantener despliegues mucho mayores en el Atlántico y les haga falta añadir bases.




Tu propuesta me ha hecho pensar que los intereses de la OTAN pueden ir no solo por el Atlántico, sino también por la ruta del Ártico y por tener una base más (además de las bases de UK) desde la que controlar las costas rusas. Cuelgo mapa de wikipedia de la Federación rusa, en él vemos cómo la costa de Finisterre-Coruña son la entrada al Ártico desde el Atlántico europeo

Y es que la costa noruega sería un enclave ideal para controlar la costa ártica rusa y en eso está la OTAN. 

Si bien hasta 2021 los noruegos, pese a ser un país tan poco poblado, no habían permitido bases norteamericanas en su territorio, en 2021 permitieron utilización conjunta de algunos aeródromos (creo que 3) y actualizaron algunas bases subterráneas olvidadas desde la guerra fría. Quien tenga interés y tiempo puede echar un vistazo a este artículo de junio de este año de La Vanguardia donde lo explica: Las cuevas noruegas de la OTAN


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

Rusia despliega misiles hipersónicos con potencia nuclear en Kaliningrado: alcanzarían Berlín o París


El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha anunciado el despliegue de armas con capacidad nuclear en el exclave rodeado de países de la OTAN.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Impresionante (19 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y alguien se piensa que EEUU y la UE no sabía esto. El mayor blanqueo de pasta de la historia.



La industria armamentística se está forrando y luego pone y quita títeres


----------



## coscorron (19 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Polonia (mi país de origen) produce aprox 50% del consumo interno del gas. Pronto se pondrá Baltic Pipe en marcha, además de tener la planta degasificadora GNL con capacidad 5000 millones M3 al año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Si.. pero el Báltic pipe de poco sirve si Noruega se queda sin capacidad de exportación y el GNL está a precios ya inasequibles para el consumidor así que creo que a los polacos en invierno les va a tocar decir ... Jodete Putin muchas veces


----------



## Bartleby (19 Ago 2022)

*Rusia amenaza con cerrar central de Zaporiya si continúan los bombardeos de Kiev*










Rusia amenaza con cerrar central de Zaporiya si continúan ataques de Kiev | DW | 18.08.2022


Las autoridades rusas aseguraron que dos de los reactores de la planta pueden ponerse en frío, lo que detendría su funcionamiento.




www.dw.com


----------



## coscorron (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dentro de la UE los que en peor situación están en ese tema son Alemania, Holanda, Italia, Austria... Polonia no es precisamente de la más perjudicadas, tiene las reservas al 80%, creo.



Importa poco que tengas las reservas al 80 o al 100 si las reservas Durán para tres días que es lo que pasa en la UE... Las reservas al 100 cubren dos meses de consumo de invierno siempre y cuando no haya olas de frío graves...


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *“Se roban las armas, se roba la ayuda humanitaria, no tenemos idea a dónde se han ido los miles de millones enviados a este país”
> 
> Los veteranos del ejército ucraniano y los voluntarios estadounidenses cuentan @LindseySnell y @CoryPopp cómo Kiev saqueó la ayuda, puso en peligro a los civiles y perdió la guerra
> 
> ...



¿Cómo era?
Son sus costumbres y...


----------



## vettonio (19 Ago 2022)

La península ibérica es la plataforma logística ideal para la otan en Europa.

Hace bastantes años en un viaje -en este caso turístico- a Portugal viniendo desde Setúbal, nos encontramos con Sines. Pensamos que sería el tipico pueblo pesquero con buen marisco y pescado. Me quedé a colores cuando lo que encontré fue una enorme refinería y autopistas por todas partes, cuando en aquel entonces apenas las había en Portugal. Me percaté enseguida que aquello tenía intereses estratégico-militares. Y recalco que fue hace bastantes años.

Veo en la wiki: _(...)con cerca de 18 298 habitantes (INE 2015). Se trata de la más grande y primera zona portuaria de Portugal y la ciudad principal de la logística portuaria industrial en Portugal, _


----------



## McRotor (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y de paso a los comunistas a ultranza, que se creen que esto es el renacer de la URSS. Y a ver si tomamos ejemplo en este foro y aprendemos a trabajar juntos por el bien de España y dejarnos de tanta mierda ideológica que solo sirve para dividirnos. Y dicha 'mierda' la aprovechan los trolls otánicos para generar división entre nosotros, por cierto.



Es envidiable como han sabido pasar pagina y aprender a extraer lo mejor de cada bando por el bien del pais sin rasgarse las vestiduras por mezclar simbologia...

...aqui seguimos enzarzaos entre rojos y azules.


----------



## coscorron (19 Ago 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> El polémico vídeo de la primera ministra finlandesa bailando alocadamente en una fiesta
> 
> 
> Sanna Marin ha tenido que defenderse asegurando que no tomó drogas y se especula con que las imágenes las hayan difundido hackers rusos
> ...



Y esta era la esperanza política de Europa.... La hacen una pillada monumental comportándose como una adolescente drogadicta y los malos son???? ... Si, los rusos.


----------



## arangul (19 Ago 2022)

Tensión en EE.UU.: China envía tropas a Rusia; Xi y Putin irán al G20 Por Investing.com


Tensión en EE.UU.: China envía tropas a Rusia; Xi y Putin irán al G20




es.investing.com


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y de paso a los comunistas a ultranza, que se creen que esto es el renacer de la URSS. Y a ver si tomamos ejemplo en este foro y aprendemos a trabajar juntos por el bien de España y dejarnos de tanta mierda ideológica que solo sirve para dividirnos. Y dicha 'mierda' la aprovechan los trolls otánicos para generar división entre nosotros, por cierto.



Te agradezco el comentario desde el comunismo a ultranza.
Por mi parte, esperaré un momento mejor.


----------



## delhierro (19 Ago 2022)

Bueno, otro empujoncito al frente.



> *Las fuerzas aliadas liberaron la parte norte del pueblo de Zaitsevo en los suburbios de Gorlovka y el pueblo cercano de Dacha de los militantes ucranianos.*
> 
> Así lo anunció hoy la sede de la defensa territorial de la RPD.



Veo dificil avanzar en invierno, así que deberian montar algo más potente en el mes y medio que queda disponible. Para octubre aquello se pone bastante fresquito.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar el puente de Crimea y el aeródromo de Belbek*
Hoy, 10:21


Las tropas rusas destruyeron un dron de combate ucraniano cerca del aeródromo de Belbek en Crimea (indicado en el mapa). Todavía no se ha aclarado con certeza si el dron se movió desde el mar o fue lanzado por un grupo de sabotaje que operaba en la península.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El gran reinicio consistía en crear una situación de miseria y ansiedad en la población que les permitiera iniciar una cmpaña de destrucción de los BRICS y apuntar la reconstrucción a sus cuentas bancarias. No sé Brasil y Sudáfrica, pero evidentemente China, la India y Rusia se lo olían y llevaban preparándose unos años, quizá lustros.
> Ahora queda un plan a medias de destrucción de Europa y dominio de Sudamérica, con la imposibilidad física y financiera de reconstruir Europa y la oposición firme de Sudamérica a volver a los años sesenta.
> No va a haber islamización de Europa, es físicamente imposible, y además no va a haber financiación, posiblemente Arabia Saudí se temine desentendiendo del proyecto si no quiere ser borrada del mapa por Irak o Irán que ya tienen bastante con su territorio. Los inmigrantes van a largarse ya que no tendrán razones para quedarse, los criminales se quedarán porque posiblemente no los acepten en otros sitios, y será curioso ver cómo hacen el papel de las mafias rusas en los 90.
> Nadie va a querer los productos europeos o americanos, caros y de mala calidad. De un ocaso lento y apacible que podría haber sido, pasamos a una vejez en la miseria, no ya los jubilados, sino Occidente entero. En un siglo o dos sólo quedarán unos pocos nativos, todos trabajando como guías turísticos ya que las máquinas se encargarán de la limpieza y conservación.



¿ recuerdan ? 









Las imágenes del convoy ruso de más de 60 kilómetros que se dirige hacia Kiev


Un convoy ruso de más de 60 kilómetros de largo ha sido avistado dirigiéndose hacia Kiev. Es una de las imágenes del día, que se ha registrado seis días después de que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ordenara la invasión de Ucrania.



www.eleconomista.es





- La impostada guerra de Ucrania tiene tantas incoherencias que es imposible que sea cierta.
Tiene más fallos de guion que la trama del coronavirus. 

1) antes de llegar a las armas y a la devastación ¿ qué hizo Rusia para someter a Ucrania ?

2) de estar preparando la guerra desde hace años ¿ por qué no usaron el coronavirus en vez de misiles ? es gratis y está al alcance de cualquiera 

3 ) Los rusos antes de embarcarse en una guerra de incierto final, con lo que cuesta un misil podrían sobornar a todos los políticos y periodistas del establishment ucraniano sin tener que sufrir las consecuencias del embargo occidental

4) Es imposible que pierda Rusia/China/Irak ( y todos los BRICS indudables socios de los rusos ) , y también es imposible que pierda Estados Unidos ( LA OTAN ) lo cual significaría su completa rendición y definitivo cambio del orden mundial

5) Putin, Xi Jinping ... son miembros fundamentales de las organizaciones supranacionales que toman las decisiones en el mundo. El ninguneo de Putin por parte de la prensa y los políticos occidentales más bien parece una pantomima promovida por el propio Putin que una realidad. ( poli bueno/poli malo ) 

6) Mueren 600.000 ucranianos cada año. No me extrañaría que usaran los cadáveres para montar escenarios de guerra.

7) aquella columna de 60 kilómetros de vehículos destartalados sacados de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial, era claramente una PSYOP como el palacio de hielo de Madrid lleno de ataúdes o tantas pantomimas similares en otros países implicados en todo esto. 

8) Los países africanos ni han tenido coronavirus, ni mascarillas , ni muertos , ni vacunas, ni envían armas a Ucrania, ni saben donde está Ucrania. 

- Si el coronavirus ha sido real, el hecho de que no se haya planteado como una guerra biológica hace cómplices a todos los actores , por lo tanto necesariamente los chinos y resto de BRICS están implicados con los políticos occidentales.

- Si el coronavirus es una farsa tal como todo parece indicar, el hecho de que las pantomimas más estrambóticas vengan de China y que los medios occidentales les hagan el juego, indica que son los chinos los promotores y los que dirigen el cotarro. ( recordemos las imágenes falsas que Ana Rosa Quintana emitía en su programa para alarmar a la población, sin ni siquiera percatarse de que los carteles estaban en chino , que indican que publican sin precaución todo el guion que envían desde China.

- Que los partidos políticos de extrema izquierda de todo el planeta, incluso los otrora terroristas etarras en España, sean los más " preocupados " por el coronavirus y la vacuna ( ejemplo el gobierno comunista de Chile ) indica que detrás de todo esto, está la imposición de un nuevo modelo de sociedad y a saber lo que están inyectando.


----------



## vettonio (19 Ago 2022)

Desde mañana, sábado 20, a media mañana y durante al menos una semana, los vientos en la zona de Zaporiyia soplarán en sentido este-oeste. Situación nada favorable para cualquier mano criminal sobre la central nuclear.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2022)

Hoy, 07:34

Estados Unidos asignará otros $ 800 millones en asistencia militar a Ucrania, informa Reuters.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 07:34
> 
> Estados Unidos asignará otros $ 800 millones en asistencia militar a Ucrania, informa Reuters.



Y eso es lo que nos cuentan. A saber lo que estará gastándose la CIA en armas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2022)

*Se reanudaron las operaciones ofensivas en la región de Kharkiv*
Hoy, 12:14


Las unidades rusas reanudaron su ofensiva al sureste de Kharkov en el área del pueblo de Barvenkovo. Esto, en particular, se informa en el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 

Barvenkovo tiene una gran importancia estratégica, ya que abre el camino para un ataque a Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Pavlodar (región de Dnipropetrovsk). Para proteger la ciudad, las tropas ucranianas intentaron durante varios meses convertirla en una fortaleza inexpugnable e impedir el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Fuentes ucranianas informan del avance de las tropas rusas desde la aldea de Suligovka hasta Novaya Dmitrovka, así como desde Barbashovka hasta Karnaukhovka. Las acciones exitosas de las unidades aliadas cerca de Barvenkovo son de gran importancia para la liberación de la región de Kharkov y los territorios adyacentes de las formaciones pro-Kiev.

Mientras tanto, en caso de grandes derrotas de los ucranianos, el ejército estadounidense puede intervenir en las operaciones militares, ya que la Casa Blanca intentará evitar el colapso del régimen de Kyiv. John Mearsheimer, profesor de ciencias políticas en la Universidad de Chicago, expresó este punto de vista.

Un escenario de intervención estadounidense más probable si el ejército ucraniano comienza a desmoronarse y Rusia obtiene una gran victoria.

- señaló el experto en un artículo para la revista Foreign Affairs.


----------



## ROBOTECH (19 Ago 2022)

*Myanmar importará petróleo ruso, dice el ejército *















Myanmar to import Russian oil, military says


Military-ruled Myanmar plans to import Russian gasoline and fuel oil to ease supply concerns and rising prices, a junta spokesperson said, the latest developing country to do so amid a global energy crisis.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2022)

Alemania:


La asociación de artesanos del distrito de Halle-Saalekreis escribió al canciller Olaf Scholz en un tono inusualmente agudo. Exigen negociaciones con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra. Pero eso no es todo. Más en el teletipo en vivo.



DLa asociación comercial del distrito de Halle-Saalekreis en Sajonia-Anhalt ha pedido al canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD) que detenga todas las sanciones contra Rusia. En una carta abierta que estuvo a disposición de la red editorial Alemania (RND/Jueves), los artesanos también pidieron negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra contra Ucrania.

“Nosotros, como artesanos, sabemos por muchas conversaciones con nuestros clientes que la gran mayoría no está dispuesta a sacrificar su nivel de vida ganado con tanto esfuerzo por Ucrania. ¡Tampoco es nuestra guerra!", dice, y: "¿Quieres ser el canciller que llevó a Alemania a la ruina? ¿De verdad quieres sacrificar a tu país?
El artesano del distrito criticó el ataque de Rusia a Ucrania como un delito grave y "una clara violación del artículo 2 de la Carta de la ONU". Sin embargo, están "preocupados por el futuro de nuestros hijos y nietos, preocupados por la existencia continua de nuestros negocios, preocupados por nuestro país".

no se puede hablar de un Estado democrático impecable en Ucrania. Los artesanos se refieren a una publicación de Transparencia Internacional, en la que el país ocupó el puesto 122 en corrupción en 2021; ningún otro país europeo lo hizo peor. "¿Y quieren poner en riesgo a Alemania por eso?", critican los 16 firmantes de todos los gremios.
Si los precios siguen subiendo, el “promedio de ingresos” pronto ya no podrá pagar su sustento. Entonces, incluso el trabajo manual normal y necesario se volvería inasequible, lo que a su vez provocaría despidos y el cierre de empresas.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

*Un video muestra vehículos militares rusos en un reactor nuclear en Zaporiyia.*
Un video que ha sido analizado por la cadena estadounidense CNN muestra a *varios vehículos militares rusos dentro *de una sala de turbinas conectada a un reactor en la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia, la mayor central nuclear de Europa y actualmente ocupada por los rusos, informa Efe.

La cadena asegura que geolocalizó y confirmó la autenticidad del video, que comenzó a circular en las redes sociales este jueves, aunque se desconoce cuándo fue grabado.

La central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en el sureste de Ucrania, se ha convertido en* uno de los focos principales de preocupación internacional* tras la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, por la *posibilidad de que se pueda desencadenar un accidente nuclear* en medio del conflicto.


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> 
> La asociación de artesanos del distrito de Halle-Saalekreis escribió al canciller Olaf Scholz en un tono inusualmente agudo. Exigen negociaciones con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra. Pero eso no es todo. Más en el teletipo en vivo.
> ...



Los ¿primeros? de muchos
(recuerdo que algún representante de empresarios español ya salió hablando en el mismo tono, pero eso era al principio, cuando más o menos podías hablar con libertad)


----------



## vettonio (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> 
> La asociación de artesanos del distrito de Halle-Saalekreis escribió al canciller Olaf Scholz en un tono inusualmente agudo. Exigen negociaciones con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra. Pero eso no es todo. Más en el teletipo en vivo.
> ...



En cuanto pase el espejismo veraniego vacacional, la gente va a empezar a preguntarse como hemos llegado a este sindiós.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ recuerdan ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si sabéis que los medios mienten constantemente y manipulan la información 

¿ por qué os creéis lo de Ucrania ?

¿ acaso no recordáis los vídeos virales de Wuhan y los hospitales construidos en una semana para una terrible epidemia que iba a asolar el mundo ?


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

*La "Z" de guerra en uno de los cinco camiones militares rusos en el reactor de Zaporiyia.*
Las imágenes analizadas por la CNN muestran una de las seis salas de turbinas ubicadas en el lado occidental de la planta nuclear, ubicada en la ciudad de Enerhodar. Cada sala de turbinas está conectada y construida en *un gran edificio que alberga un reactor nuclear.*

Los vehículos, que parecen ser camiones militares rusos estándar, se encuentran en el extremo occidental del edificio, en la planta baja, a *poco más de 130 metros del reactor*, cita la cadena estadounidense y recogida por Efe.

En el video se ven al menos cinco vehículos, con uno claramente* marcado con el símbolo ruso "Z" a favor de la guerra*, con al menos dos estructuras similares cerca que parecen tiendas de campaña, agrega.

El medio asegura que no está claro en el video si las estructuras, similares a tiendas de campaña, pertenecen al ejército ruso o están relacionadas con las operaciones de la planta de energía nuclear.

Según la cadena CNN, *Moscú aseguró *que el único equipo militar que había en la planta estaba relacionado con la *seguridad de las instalaciones*.

*Kiev, por su parte, ha acusado repetidamente a las fuerzas rusas de almacenar armamento pesado *dentro del complejo y usarlo como cobertura para lanzar ataques, sabiendo que Ucrania no puede devolver el fuego sin arriesgarse a golpear uno de los reactores de la planta.

Mientras tanto, Moscú ha afirmado que las tropas ucranianas están atacando el sitio.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, pidió este jueves en una reunión con el secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, que la organización garantice la desmilitarización de la planta nuclear para evitar que allí se produzca una catástrofe, una iniciativa a la que se han unido Estados Unidos y los países aliados.


----------



## lapetus (19 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Y eso es lo que nos cuentan. A saber lo que estará gastándose la CIA en armas.



Lo cojonudo es que al final lo acaba pagando el ciudadano europeo.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que Galilerdo debería cortarse un poco, ya ha dejado ver en más de una ocasión que es algo limitadito. Esos polipastos...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Un analisis rapido de la situación de la invasion seria:

- Rusia ha perdido la mitad del territorio que tenía ocupado en Marzo.

- Lo de que un % de las armas enviadas a Ucrania no llega a su destino se lo he leido aqui a alguien ?

- Las sanciones están jodiendo a Rusia mucho más que a Europa: tienen un 20% de inflación (el doble que la de Europa), han perdido un 4% de su PIB en un trimestre (con datos aportados por Rusia, así que será más), no pueden ni fabricar coches con ABS o Airbag, la Bolsa de Moscú se ha ido a pique, la producción en general ha caído en picado también…etc.

- China, el supuesto aliado de Rusia, se ha puesto de lado en la guerra y no le está apoyando a Rusia prácticamente en nada en la guerra y todo por no querer cabrear a sus principales clientes (USA y la UE). Solo le interesa para comprarle sus recursos bien baratos.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Ago 2022)

Las fuentes ucranianas siempre tan optimistas.

*Russian forces conducted attacks at directions Spirne-Vyimka, Striapivka-Soledar, Volodymyrivka-Soledar, Klynove-Bakhmut, Vershyna-Kodema without success, clashes ongoing at direction Pokrovske-Bakhmutske - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report*

-------
Las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques en las direcciones Spirne-Vyimka, Striapivka-Soledar, Volodymyrivka-Soledar, Klynove-Bakhmut, Vershyna-Kodema *sin éxito*, los enfrentamientos continúan en la dirección Pokrovske-Bakhmutske, dice el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un analisis rapido de la situación de la invasion seria:
> 
> - Rusia ha perdido la mitad del territorio que tenía ocupado en Marzo.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

CNN: *EE. UU. está al tanto de los informes sobre el abuso del personal de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.*

El portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., Ned Price, dijo que están "al tanto de los informes de que el personal ruso ha abusado y coaccionado" al personal de la planta nuclear, y condenó el "desprecio imprudente de Rusia por la seguridad nuclear" el 18 de agosto. Dijo que a la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica se le debe permitir el ingreso a la planta y garantizar su seguridad y protección.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


>



Como joden las verdades del barquero eh??????


----------



## LIRDISM (19 Ago 2022)

Siempre que cae un punto fuerte hay una gran ruptura del frente porque se usa todas las reservas posibles por mantenerla, sucedió con Popasna, cayó y empezó a haber una caída fuerte del frente y los rusos se acercaron a Soledar y permitió rodear el otro gran punto fuerte que era Hirshe y Zolote y cuando cayó esta, sucedió el éxito más importante de la guerra por los rusos que fue Severodonetsk y Lisichansk. Pues si cae Avdika o Marinka, la toma de una de ellas puede significar la toma de la otra, pues sucederá un gran avance ruso hasta el siguiente punto fuerte, pero lo que sucede que el siguiente punto fuerte será más débil que éstos y será más rápido llegar a las grandes ciudades.


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

*Kiev afirma que Moscú prepara un atentado este viernes en Zaporiyia*

_*La Inteligencia ucraniana ha afirmado haber recibido confirmación sobre la preparación de un atentado terrorista este viernes en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y temen que se trate de un ataque "a gran escala"*_

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

Muerte cerebral.


----------



## Zepequenhô (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en caso de grandes derrotas de los ucranianos, el ejército estadounidense puede intervenir en las operaciones militares, ya que la Casa Blanca intentará evitar el colapso del régimen de Kyiv. John Mearsheimer, profesor de ciencias políticas en la Universidad de Chicago, expresó este punto de vista.
> 
> Un escenario de intervención estadounidense más probable si el ejército ucraniano comienza a desmoronarse y Rusia obtiene una gran victoria.
> 
> - señaló el experto en un artículo para la revista Foreign Affairs.



Ya tenemos tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como joden las verdades del barquero eh??????



No, jode que te mientan a la cara, como hizo otro foreros con los vuelos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

NI DE PUTA COÑO LAS COSAS VAN A SER IGUAL, estos cretinos en Europa se creen que los rusos son imbéciles.

Si claro, acaba la guerra, pelillos a la mar y a esperar a que metan más nazis en su periferia para repetir la jugada.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

HOY.....


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Ago 2022)

El gas es el que hay y la capacidad de producción tambien, si quitas a un productor tienes menos gas en el mercado... pero que sabré yo


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Alemania le ha pasado a Ucrania 255 proyectiles Vulcano de 155mm para probarlos en combate. Nada una tontería solo tienen 70 km de alcance y menos de un metro de error.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alemania:
> 
> 
> La asociación de artesanos del distrito de Halle-Saalekreis escribió al canciller Olaf Scholz en un tono inusualmente agudo. Exigen negociaciones con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra. Pero eso no es todo. Más en el teletipo en vivo.
> ...



Pero alguien en su sano juicio piensa que los alemanes, franceses, italianos, holandeses, belgas, etc... van a querer perder su estado de bienestar que tanto les ha costado mantener por un país con Ucrania lleno de corruptos, fascistas y gente de mal vivir. Esto no puede terminar bien de ninguna de las maneras...


----------



## El Promotor (19 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las fuentes ucranianas siempre tan optimistas.
> 
> *Russian forces conducted attacks at directions Spirne-Vyimka, Striapivka-Soledar, Volodymyrivka-Soledar, Klynove-Bakhmut, Vershyna-Kodema without success, clashes ongoing at direction Pokrovske-Bakhmutske - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report*
> 
> ...




Tranquilo, camarada Alvin Red. Todo está bajo control.

Por cierto, ya van cuatro ataques a objetivos militares en Crimea...



La humillación es total y completa para ejercito dimitri de chichinabo.






@chemarin @estiercol inmobiliario @esNecesario @asakopako @Eremita @Lovecraf @_Mickey_Mouse_ @_LoKy_ @amcxxl @Tierra Azul @keylargof @M. Priede @pifiado @ferrys @keylargof @elena francis s @txusky_g @Burbujo II @Debunker @Decimus @Castellano @golden graham @-carrancas @Papo de luz @BeninExpress @Vercingetorix @Lma0Zedong @Al-paquia @Plasteriano @Icibatreuh @Subprime @Nicors @Amraslazar @Coco Portugal @Radiopatio @Manu_alcala @alas97 @MCC @urano @Talosgüevos


----------



## Expected (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Alemania le ha pasado a Ucrania 255 proyectiles Vulcano de 155mm para probarlos en combate. Nada una tontería solo tienen 70 km de alcance y menos de un metro de error.



Próximamente, en Wallapop, AliExpress, Milanuncios y Segundamano. Ya se sabe el dicho "no hay ucraniano que no sea gitano"...que los SuV's que conducen por el Levante español estos refugiados, no bajan de 120k€.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

El batallón Tik Tok se divierte mientras descansan escondidos en una escuela... ¿cómo era eso que dijo Amnistía Internacional de que era una cosa muy fea utilizar infraestructuras civiles? Que estaba muy mal...


----------



## John Nash (19 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NI DE PUTA COÑO LAS COSAS VAN A SER IGUAL, estos cretinos en Europa se creen que los rusos son imbéciles.
> 
> Si claro, acaba la guerra, pelillos a la mar y a esperar a que metan más nazis en su periferia para repetir la jugada.



Hace tiempo que no son "igual". Y desde un punto de vista marxista desde mucho antes de 2014. La guerra del capital contra la plebe, sus derechos y las soberanías nacionales empezaró tras la caída del muro y de la vergüenza de la burguesía occidental venida arriba. Nos lo vendieron como una globalización feliz y el fin de la historia.
Estamos viviendo en realidad un episodio más del principio del fin del mundo que hemos conocido.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Cuando Mayami te confirma el envio de coca:
Hoy, en visita del presidente #Erdogan, #Zelenskey dijo: "No hay conversaciones de paz", no tengo fe en la Federación Rusa", "Las personas que están matando, violando y lanzando cohetes sobre nuestras infraestructuras civiles todos los días no pueden querer la paz, por lo que primero tienen que abandonar nuestros territorios".


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> al ignore



Pq? si le iban a dar el premio nobel de la paz...


----------



## Erwin (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ recuerdan ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema que tenéis algunos "descreídos" es que desconfiáis de todo, absolutamente TODO. Y eso, sin dados cuenta, es una forma sutil de descrédito de nuestra posición. 
Si, todo forma parte de un plan (demolición controlada de las economías que mas consumen hidrocarburos), pero no es necesario que todo sea una farsa. 
La guerra y el conflicto es real, pero puede manipularse como se ha hecho muchas veces. Incluso la explicación, muy elaborada, de la táctica largoplacista del ejercito ruso, es real, coherente, fácilmente vendible a la opinión pública rusa y a expertos militares y económicos (guerra económica) pero muy CONVENIENTE a ese plan y a ese problemón de fondo.
La peor mentira es una media verdad. Si sabes qué está en juego, sabes hacia donde vamos, y sabes que es inevitable. Y entonces toda la opereta se cae. Pero la gente muere en Ucrania, y el conflicto, que estuvo latente, solo es instrumento. No es necesario cadáveres impostados.
Dicho lo cual, Novorussia debe ser libre, los muertos abrasados de Odessa lo exigen, y yo, cuando9 suceda, lo celebraré.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *Kiev afirma que Moscú prepara un atentado este viernes en Zaporiyia*
> 
> _*La Inteligencia ucraniana ha afirmado haber recibido confirmación sobre la preparación de un atentado terrorista este viernes en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y temen que se trate de un ataque "a gran escala"*_
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Ago 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Tranquilo, camarada Alvin Red. Todo está bajo control.
> 
> Por cierto, ya van cuatro ataques a objetivos militares en Crimea...
> 
> ...



¿Tu también tienes una venda en los ojos?

Todos estos ataques han sido apoyados antes por artillería, luego salen las tropas de infantería, si encuentran resistencia se repliegan y ya conocen las posiciones ucranianas, otro bombardeo y vuelta a empezar, así día tras día.

Mientras los ucranianos en lugar de plantear una ofensiva se dedican a bombardear objetivos en retaguardia, hacen daño pero lo que es el frente ni lo tocan, así no se gana nada y se va perdiendo terreno poco a poco.

Ya veremos a finales de Agosto como están los frentes

*At Bakhmut direction Russian artillery, tanks shelled Bakhmut, Soledar, Berestove, Vesele, Zaitseve, Yakovlivka, Kodema, Spirne, Ivano-Daryivka, Bilohorivka and Zalizne. Russian aviation conducted airstrikes near Soledar, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La bancarrota moral alemana no tiene fondo.
> Es el ministro de Interior del estado federal más poblado de Alemania, usando un lenguaje que sólo usan las dictaduras, "enemigo del estado".
> 
> La prensa woke-terrorista calla, el resto de la casta política calla, la justicia no existe, mientras tanto un fiscal en Múnich persigue a una dirigente de AfD porque "cree" que hizo un "saludo nazi" cuando levantó el brazo para saludar al público en un meeting político...
> ...



Las alimañas no tienen moral porque no tienen Alma!

Son seres que deambulan por alguno de los círculos del infierno de Dante, donde los muertos aún no saben que murieron


----------



## John Nash (19 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.



Lo triste del tema es que se frivolice con lo que significaría de facto el fin de Europa occidental. Si esos seis reactores colapsaran sería el apocalipsis zombi tan esperado por los psicópatas.


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.



Rusia mala, hace cosas malas, Rusia rompe todo, rompe todo, rompe todo,


----------



## carlosito (19 Ago 2022)

La reunión entre Erdogan, Zelensky y el secretario de la ONU en Lvov deja explicito una búsqueda de negociaciones teniendo en cuenta la situación ya vista por algunos testigos como crítica del ejército ucraniano. Estados Unidos y sobre todo una Europa muy tensa y amenazada por una crisis total buscarían una cierta congelación del conflicto. Erdogan por su parte pretende que el comercio por el mar negro y el abastecimiento de cereales de los que depende su país, afectado por la inflación se normalice. Sin embargo ya La Rusia de Putin buscará elevar el nivel de condiciones teniendo en cuenta el estado del conflicto actual, cosa que no aceptaría el gobierno Ucraniano empeñado en solicitar algo ya no factible como la retirada rusa hacia las fronteras. A fin de cuentas, Zelensky y compañía siguen siguiendo pese a sus delirios al frente de la guerra, las instrucciones de la embajada de Washington.

Por otra parte aunque a primera vista se habla de un estancamiento del conflicto.
, Existen todavía choques muy intensos en el Donbass y de menor grado en los oblast de Kharkov, y el frente de la región de Kherson hasta Zaporozhie. La mayor parte de los recursos económicos están en el 20 por ciento del territorio controlado por Rusia y Ucrania ya de hecho vive gracias a la ayuda exterior donde el presupuesto no alcanza a cubrir según fuentes el 60 por ciento del anterior. Eso sin hablar de lo que se destina para la guerra.

Por el lado ruso se buscaría como se ha dicho antes, unas condiciones todavía más ventajosas mientras la tendencia lenta pero todavía efectiva de debilitar por desgaste acelerado a las fuerzas Ucranianas continua. No obstante es cierto que desde un inicio se ha buscado por parte del mismo país una solución diplomática que le garantice su seguridad externa. 

Aparte aún no se ven intenciones por parte del mismo gobierno Ruso de aumentar la cantidad de efectivos y equipo en la zona para acelerar el curso del conflicto. Hay teorías sobre ello donde tiene que ver el prepararse para otras amenazas; lo que recuerda a Kaliningrado hace varias semanas. 

Aunque el avance se haya tornado más lento, es cierto que hay acciones que influirán bastante en el rumbo del conflicto. La búsqueda de comprar drones a Irán o solicitar a fabricantes locales, demuestra el interés de mejorar la eficacia ofensiva a través de las operaciones de reconocimiento y realizar los ataques con mayor precisión. En un inicio sería contar con drones sencillos o tal vez incluso kamikazes mientras se acelera la producción local como en el caso de Irán mencionado antes.

La falencia que he comentado antes en otras ocasiones sobre la falta de tecnología de reconocimiento y manejo de información ha afectado operaciones militares de Rusia. Cabe decir que las ofensivas militares también se vuelven lentas en ocasiones por presencia de minas y bombas pétalo que no permiten una aceleración ofensiva mientras los ucranianos se defienden con reservas en los frentes del Donbass.

Por otra parte una tendencia que algunos comentan es que los ucranianos utilizan cada vez más medios de guerra electrónica, esto y una mayor presencia de equipos extranjeros pueden crear dificultades que hay que tomar en cuenta por parte de los rusos. Hay que seguir interviniendo debilidades.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Lo triste del tema es que se frivolice con lo que significaría de facto el fin de Europa occidental. Si esos seis reactores colapsaran sería el apocalipsis zombi tan esperado por los psicópatas.



Pero quien haria eso? Ni Ucrania, ni Rusia, ni EEUU quieren un desastre nuclear...

De que les serviria?


----------



## orcblin (19 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Pq? si le iban a dar el premio nobel de la paz...



pues como de un tiempo a esta parte se dan a los más sanguinarios , el próximo nobel debe estar entre zeleski, biden y jagger.. y no por ese orden de favoritos


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Pero quien haria eso? Ni Ucrania, ni Rusia, ni EEUU quieren un desastre nuclear...
> 
> De que les serviria?



Robert McNamara reconocía que en más de una ocasión estuvieron a un tris de una conflagración nuclear. Nos salvamos, como diríamos en Asturias, _por el pelu d'una gocha_. De puta casualidad, porque a más de uno se le ocurrió hacer alguna comprobación de última hora cuando ya se había tomado la determinación de ir p'alante, en plan Vasily Arkhipov. Pero eso no significa que la próxima vez esa clase de personas estén ahí, y en su lugar haya gente que tire de manual y pista. Y entonces, ATPC.


----------



## Viejo Novato (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Pero quien haria eso? Ni Ucrania, ni Rusia, ni EEUU quieren un desastre nuclear...
> 
> De que les serviria?



A Ucrania y a EEUU si les sirve. Ucrania si ven que van a perder la zona prefieren dejar la zona radioactiva a los rusos y lo usan como chantaje a Europa y Rusia. EEUU igual y además jode a Europa que es uno de sus objetivos y ya lo están haciendo


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Los miembros del ejército ucraniano implicados en el asesinato de cinco personas han sido detenidos en la región de Kherson.

Según TASS, los detenidos ayudaron a los militantes ucranianos, en concreto, atacaron con cohetes HIMARS a la ciudad de Brilevka, en la región de Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

El político ucraniano Yuriy Karakai, que había luchado en las filas de la Volkssturm de defensa territorial, ha sido liquidado por las tropas rusas en Donbás. El personaje fue asistente del Primer Ministro de Ucrania de 2002 a 2005, de 2006 a 2012 fue diputado popular de Ucrania (5ª, 6ª convocatorias). De 2012 a 2014 - Asesor del Presidente de Ucrania - Jefe de la Dirección Principal de Reformas Sociales de la Administración Presidencial de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*El Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Nikolai Patrushev, intervino en una reunión con sus colegas de la OCS.*

Lo que se dijo:

- Occidente ha desatado una guerra híbrida contra Rusia y sigue preparándose para un conflicto armado abierto.

- La operación militar especial lanzada por nuestro país está siendo utilizada por Occidente sólo como pretexto para hacer girar una campaña global antirrusa sin precedentes.

- Occidente ha rechazado las propuestas de Moscú sobre garantías de seguridad a largo plazo y se intenta aislar a Rusia.

- Los habitantes de los países occidentales se han convertido en rehenes de las élites que sirven a las empresas transnacionales y buscan el máximo beneficio económico a costa de la vida y la salud de la gente corriente.

- Las revoluciones de colores siguen siendo la principal herramienta para promover la llamada "democracia a la americana"; los intentos de los occidentales por provocarlas en nuestros países se observan con regularidad. En este contexto, los esfuerzos conjuntos de los Estados miembros de la OCS para reforzar la seguridad son más necesarios que nunca.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Estonia ha propuesto ajustes al octavo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia

Según el gobierno estonio, debería incluir sanciones en la energía, el comercio y otras esferas económicas, sanciones contra personas y organizaciones, así como restricciones a la entrada de rusos en la UE.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Robert McNamara reconocía que en más de una ocasión estuvieron a un tris de una conflagración nuclear. Nos salvamos, como diríamos en Asturias, _por el pelu d'una gocha_. De puta casualidad, porque a más de uno se le ocurrió hacer alguna comprobación de última hora cuando ya se había tomado la determinación de ir p'alante, en plan Vasily Arkhipov. Pero eso no significa que la próxima vez esa clase de personas estén ahí, y en su lugar haya gente que tire de manual y pista. Y entonces, ATPC.



Es diferente, estamos hablando de un atentado a una central nuclear...
No de responder un ataque de la otra potencia. Respoder un ataque tiene racionalidad.
Volar una central no tiene ninguna logica, menos en territorio que Ucrania dice que es suyo.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Es diferente, estamos hablando de un atentado a una central nuclear...
> No de responder un ataque de la otra potencia. Respoder un ataque tiene racionalidad.
> Volar una central no tiene ninguna logica, menos en territorio que Ucrania dice que es suyo.



Pero no es algo descartable, y por eso han movido los Foxhound a Kaliningrado. Ata cabos...


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

"Relájese sobre Kherson" - The Econimist

Así es, literalmente, como la revista británica insta a Kiev a tomarse las cosas con calma y a abandonar los planes de liberar Kherson este año. La principal razón que cita la publicación es que "el ejército ruso ha trasladado tropas a Kherson y se ha reforzado. Por lo tanto, es mejor que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cuenten con un asedio prolongado que con una "guerra relámpago en la estepa".
El periódico también dijo que con la retórica de una ofensiva sobre Kherson, Zelenskyy está tratando de mostrar progreso a los aliados occidentales y a los escépticos internos. Y también para interrumpir un referéndum en los territorios bajo control ruso.

Según The Economist, los gobiernos occidentales "están preocupados por mantener el apoyo público a Ucrania porque las facturas de la calefacción aumentarán considerablemente en invierno".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.



Cuando la vuelen, puedes estar seguro que el 100% de la narrativa de los medios es que lo han hecho deliberadamente los rusos.


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*Las tropas aliadas entran en Soledar desde la zona industrial de la ciudad, varias calles liberadas y ya bajo control - Agencia de noticias LNR*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kerevienteya (19 Ago 2022)

La artillería rusa eliminó a más del 70% del personal del 3er batallón de la 66ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

Recuerda que puedes saltarte la censura contra los medios rusos siguiendo a @RussianMirrors


----------



## JAGGER (19 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.



Es que son tan ignorantes que no conocen el false flag.
El 2do ejército jajajaja
Buenos sólo para esto, a ver si no van a atacar una central atómica:


----------



## crocodile (19 Ago 2022)

Se reporta la explosión de un almacén de explosivos en la ciudad de Valuysky, situada en la región rusa de Belgorod.

An explosives warehouse is reported to have exploded in the city of Valuysky, located in Russia's Belgorod region.


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> ...Aparte aún no se ven intenciones por parte del mismo gobierno Ruso de aumentar la cantidad de efectivos y equipo en la zona para acelerar el curso del conflicto. Hay teorías sobre ello donde tiene que ver el prepararse para otras amenazas; lo que recuerda a Kaliningrado hace varias semanas...



Veo a los rusos en modo 'sillón', esperando a que se resuelvan los referendos
pendientes del mes próximo para, una vez se apruebe su inclusión en la Federación 
rusa, instalar los regimientos militares correspondientes en esos territorios para meter
mas tropas que cubran los oblast, sin que se considere que hacen movilización extra.
Podría ser.


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Alemania ignora las peticiones de Ucrania para aumentar el suministro de armas desde principios de verano - Die Welt

Según el periódico alemán, que cita fuentes del gobierno ucraniano, la última promesa de suministrar una cantidad importante de armas la hizo el canciller Olaf Scholz a Kiev a principios de junio. Desde entonces, los diplomáticos ucranianos han intentado conseguir nuevas promesas en reuniones periódicas, pero sólo han conseguido alejarse del asunto.
Alemania, por su parte, adopta la postura de que la propia Bundeswehr necesita el equipo restante porque la RFA debe cumplir sus obligaciones en el flanco oriental de la OTAN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Los ingresos del presupuesto ruso procedentes de las exportaciones de energía aumentarán un 38% en 2022 - Reuters

Una publicación internacional, que cita documentos del Ministerio de Economía alemán, afirma que el aumento de las exportaciones de petróleo, combinado con la subida de los precios del gas, elevará los ingresos de Rusia por exportaciones energéticas a 337.500 millones de dólares este año, un 38% más que en 2021.
El aumento de los ingresos, si se produce, ayudaría a fortalecer la economía rusa frente a la ola de sanciones occidentales, según la publicación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*"Simplemente no las tienen": Arestovich explicó a la emisora israelí Best Radio por qué los países occidentales han reducido las entregas de armas a Ucrania*

Según el Goebbels en funciones de Ucrania, Occidente simplemente no tiene armas para entregar a Kiev. Arestovich dijo que Ucrania había solicitado el suministro de artillería terrestre, pero los Estados Unidos tienen muy poca artillería.
"No tienen suficiente artillería. Lo darían, pero no lo tienen. Los estadounidenses, los países europeos tienen una artillería ligeramente mejor, porque no son tan buenos con la aviación, pero todos cuentan también", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Republicano (19 Ago 2022)

Pues en Telecinco se superan. Aún siguen con el rarra de Rusia todo lo que hace es con maldad y los ucranianos son ángeles caídos del cielo. Aparte de decir que atacan infraestructuras y viviendas civiles en jarkov, y que los ucranianos aún son capaces de bombardear almacenes de armas en Rusia, lo de la central nuclear han salido los camiones y dicen que esto confirma lo que decían los ucranianos de que utilizan la central como base militar desde la que lanzar bombas a sabiendas que los ucranianos no los pueden atacar.




Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero si tienen la central bajo su control, para que van a atentar.


----------



## bigmaller (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando la vuelen, puedes estar seguro que el 100% de la narrativa de los medios es que lo han hecho deliberadamente los rusos.



Hoy en diario de noticias de navarra escriben que la NPP estaba desde casi el principio de la contienda en poder ruso. Y nos llevan dos semanas diciendo que no saben quien esta atacando la central... . Y no se les cae la cara de verguenza. Ni a sus lectores 


mazuste dijo:


> Veo a los rusos en modo 'sillón', esperando a que se resuelvan los referendos
> pendientes del mes próximo para, una vez se apruebe su inclusión en la Federación
> rusa, instalar los regimientos militares correspondientes en esos territorios para meter
> mas tropas que cubran los oblast, sin que se considere que hacen movilización extra.
> Podría ser.



Lo estan haciendo todo "legal".


----------



## Yomateix (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando la vuelen, puedes estar seguro que el 100% de la narrativa de los medios es que lo han hecho deliberadamente los rusos.



Y que eso es la prueba irrefutable de que pueden volar el resto de centrales nucleares lo que supondría un enorme riesgo para Europa, por lo que hay que entrar con todo incluso usando militares Europeos. Que no tenga el menor sentido que Rusia se esté atacando así misma en una central que tienen bajo control desde hace meses y que la radiación también llegue a Crimea que es Rusa, es lo menos. Se culpará a los Rusos pese a que es indiscutible que son ataques Ucranianos.

Por eso tienen sentido esos ataques, porque ya lo dijo Zelenski, se combatirá hasta el último hombre y ya sabemos la facilidad de tachar de traidores o espias a todo aquel que no haga lo que dicte. Ir un pasito más allá y atacar centrales....cuando no te importa enviar a morir civiles obligados hasta el último hombre mientras el y su familia están seguros y a salvo....Todos saben quienes están realizando los ataques y por eso dicen que la única forma de evitarlo (desde la propia Europa y aliados) es que Rusia se retire de la central. Si Rusia estuviese atacando la central podría seguir atacandola de retirarse....pero como no son ellos quienes la atacan, si se retiran, Ucrania dejará de atacar la central al pasar a estar bajo su control. Es tan absurdo todo el tema siendo tan evidente...directamente toman por estúpida a la gente.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y que eso es la prueba irrefutable de que pueden volar el resto de centrales nucleares lo que supondría un enorme riesgo para Europa, por lo que hay que entrar con todo incluso usando militares Europeos. Que no tenga el menor sentido que Rusia se esté atacando así misma en una central que tienen bajo control desde hace meses y que la radiación también llegue a Crimea que es Rusa, es lo menos. Se culpará a los Rusos pese a que es indiscutible que son ataques Ucranianos.
> 
> Por eso tienen sentido esos ataques, porque ya lo dijo Zelenski, se combatirá hasta el último hombre y ya sabemos la facilidad de tachar de traidores o espias a todo aquel que no haga lo que dicte. Ir un pasito más allá y atacar centrales....cuando no te importa enviar a morir civiles obligados hasta el último hombre mientras el y su familia están seguros y a salvo....Todos saben quienes están realizando los ataques y por eso dicen que la única forma de evitarlo (desde la propia Europa y aliados) es que Rusia se retire de la central. Si Rusia estuviese atacando la central podría seguir atacandola de retirarse....pero como no son ellos quienes la atacan, si se retiran, Ucrania dejará de atacar la central al pasar a estar bajo su control. Es tan absurdo todo el tema siendo tan evidente...directamente toman por estúpida a la gente.



Si vuelan la central la narrativa importa una mierda...


----------



## rudeboy (19 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Tu también tienes una venda en los ojos?
> 
> Todos estos ataques han sido apoyados antes por artillería, luego salen las tropas de infantería, si encuentran resistencia se repliegan y ya conocen las posiciones ucranianas, otro bombardeo y vuelta a empezar, así día tras día.
> 
> ...



Mucha bombita aquí y allá pero de avances 0 PATATERO, en dos meses el único pueblo que ha caído es Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas . Pesky sigue resistiendo! No está ocupado al 100%


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (19 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto...









Gran Bretaña se enfrenta a una "crisis humanitaria" por el alza de la energía: grupo de presión Por Reuters


Gran Bretaña se enfrenta a una "crisis humanitaria" por el alza de la energía: grupo de presión




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Putin y Tokayev inician conversaciones en Sochi

Tokayev dijo en una reunión con Putin que estaba decidido a dar un impulso a la cooperación bilateral. También espera la participación de Putin en la cumbre de la CEI de octubre.

Vladimir Putin dijo que él y Tokayev discutirán muchos temas de la agenda de manera amistosa y de negocios.

Las relaciones entre Rusia y Kazajstán evolucionan positivamente en todos los sentidos, dijo Putin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

"No dejaremos que se salgan con la suya los bastardos que trajeron la guerra a nuestro país" - El diputado ucraniano Geo Leros criticó duramente al principal payaso de Kiev

Las críticas cayeron sobre Zelenskyy después de su escandalosa entrevista con The Washington Post, en la que admitió que conocía la operación especial rusa que se estaba preparando y se mantuvo callado al respecto. Según Leros, el principal payaso de Kiev y su entorno se enfrentarán a un tribunal por la muerte de miles de ucranianos.

El diputado también habló de la muerte de la unidad de fuerzas especiales ucranianas que, por orden de Zelensky, debía plantar una bandera en el
о. Sus muertes fueron parte de la campaña de relaciones públicas de Zelensky. Geo Leros dijo que el nivel de confianza en el principal payaso de Kiev ya no existe, e informó de un escenario de juicio muy probable para Zelensky y su entorno, con los combatientes supervivientes de las AFU, Azov y muchos otros acudiendo a él en masa.
La versión completa del vídeo puede verse en: 










Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Larsil (19 Ago 2022)

No me parece nada bien que manden a guerras a personas que no quieren ir ni por asomo. Creo que se está haciendo por allí. O vas porque estás en él ejército, o porque quieres ir voluntariamente pero nadi de obligar.


----------



## Peineto (19 Ago 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Es envidiable como han sabido pasar pagina y aprender a extraer lo mejor de cada bando por el bien del pais sin rasgarse las vestiduras por mezclar simbologia...
> 
> ...aqui seguimos enzarzaos entre rojos y azules.



Me temo que aquí se sigue enzarzado en lo que no dudo en calificar como odio ancestral entre dos visiones del mundo totalmente irreconciliables, entre racionalidad y barbarie. Alguien, en el paroxismo del choque armado que expresó tal contradicción dijo al respecto muy sabiamente:


Venceréis, porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta. Pero no convenceréis, porque para convencer hay que persuadir. Y para persuadir necesitaréis algo que os falta: razón y derecho en la lucha. Me parece inútil el pediros que penséis en España. He dicho». 

RAZON Y DERECHO, tal es la clave.


----------



## ROBOTECH (19 Ago 2022)

ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS Hay informes de que las fuerzas aliadas han capturado #Pavlovka , al sur de #Ugledar y #Vodyanoye , al noreste de #Ugledar . [ Frente de #Donetsk ]






los informes dicen que RF / Aliados llegaron a Vodiane en este momento ... Entonces Ugledar está bajo cerco operativo








Los rusos toman Dacha


----------



## Larsil (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues deberían de buscarla por encima de todo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Ago 2022)

No sé si se ha hablado aquí de las recientes declaraciones de Kissinger, en particular las perlas siguientes que se comentan por sí solas....

*- "Estamos al borde de una guerra con Rusia y China por temas que parcialmente creamos, sin que tengamos idea de cómo van a terminar o hacia dónde nos van a llevar... "

- ...«la actual administración ha tenido problemas para definir una dirección y se ha vuelto muy reactiva a la emoción del momento». 

- .....«no acelerar las tensiones y generar opiniones, ya que para eso necesitas tener un propósito» 

Kissinger advierte que EEUU está al borde de una guerra con China y Rusia - Grupo R Multimedio*



Y ojo que esto lo leí hace tres o cuatro días en un medio español, pero después de hacer una búsqueda hoy, la noticia sólo aparece en medios digitales sudamericanos, el enlace que pongo es un medio de Uruguay....intuyo que como a Kissinger no le pueden descalificar llamandole "pro-ruso" o "putinejo" han censurado sus declaraciones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## rudeboy (19 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ÚLTIMAS NOTICIAS Hay informes de que las fuerzas aliadas han capturado #Pavlovka , al sur de #Ugledar y #Vodyanoye , al noreste de #Ugledar . [ Frente de #Donetsk ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De este tipo de noticias salen docenas todos los dias en Twitter, pero luego a la semana ves que la línea sigue exactamente en el mismo sitio , concretamente sobre Ugledar es incalculable el número de veces que la han dado conquistada en Twitter y ahí sigue , ya es un clásico como Advinka ,Marinka etc...
Dacha o kodema están bajo el eje de avance de los Rusos , ahí seguro que hay fuertes combates, pero de caer nada de nada ,resisten y muy bien desde hace semanas . Para que os hagáis una idea de la velocidad de avance ruso en estos momentos, Vershina una aldea de 8 casas y una calle, ha tardado en caer 3 semanas ,o el 75% de Pesky 6 meses desde el inicio de la guerra que se lleva combatiendo en ese arrabal de Donetsk. 
O soledar, a la que llegaron hace 3 meses tras la caída de Popasna y solo controlan la zona industrial y un par de manzanas colindantes al sur y al este.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Ago 2022)

A todo esto, la puta turbina de Siemens sigue en Alemania, ¿No?


----------



## amcxxl (19 Ago 2022)

Se informa que ZONA GRIS murio en Popasna... luego de ser atropellado por ASU...
Reino de los cielos...
18/08/2022


En las regiones de Zaporozhye, Kherson, Kharkov, todos los DOCUMENTOS administrativos se completan solo en el IDIOMA RUSO, no más escritura en Movnaya ...
18/08/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> A todo esto, la puta turbina de Siemens sigue en Alemania, ¿No?



Sí


----------



## dabuti (19 Ago 2022)

Podemos dice que la única manera "eficaz" de contener inflación es parar guerra y exige un armisticio - EM


El diputado y coportavoz de Podemos Javier Sánchez Serna considera que “la manera eficaz” de contener el alza de los precios que viene padeciendo Europa es parar la guerra de Ucrania, que está a punto de cumplir seis meses, y para ello exige apostar por las vías diplomáticas y buscar ya un...




electomania.es


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Este es el aspecto actual de la zona de Bakhmut. Se están produciendo fuertes combates por la ciudad.

Foto: Sergey Sreda









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> El problema que tenéis algunos "descreídos" es que desconfiáis de todo, absolutamente TODO. Y eso, sin dados cuenta, es una forma sutil de descrédito de nuestra posición.
> Si, todo forma parte de un plan (demolición controlada de las economías que mas consumen hidrocarburos), pero no es necesario que todo sea una farsa.
> La guerra y el conflicto es real, pero puede manipularse como se ha hecho muchas veces. Incluso la explicación, muy elaborada, de la táctica largoplacista del ejercito ruso, es real, coherente, fácilmente vendible a la opinión pública rusa y a expertos militares y económicos (guerra económica) pero muy CONVENIENTE a ese plan y a ese problemón de fondo.
> La peor mentira es una media verdad. Si sabes qué está en juego, sabes hacia donde vamos, y sabes que es inevitable. Y entonces toda la opereta se cae. Pero la gente muere en Ucrania, y el conflicto, que estuvo latente, solo es instrumento. No es necesario cadáveres impostados.
> Dicho lo cual, Novorussia debe ser libre, los muertos abrasados de Odessa lo exigen, y yo, cuando9 suceda, lo celebraré.



Por lo tanto tu imaginas que va a perder Estados Unidos y la OTAN , es decir los países europeos, sin haber lanzado antes ninguna bomba en Moscú.

No?

No alcanzó a entender como en este caso la extrema derecha está en el mismo bando que la ultra izquierda.
.
Putin es la Unión soviética, puede que engañe a unos cuantos pero no al sentido común.

¿ Acaso no le apoyan Cuba, Venezuela y todos los estercoleros enemigos de Europa y que están detrás de la agenda 2030 ?

Lo incoherente y asombroso además, es el pin de la agenda 2030 en los políticos europeos, que es ahí donde se cierra el círculo.


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*El presidente francés Macron llamó a Vladimir Putin por primera vez en casi tres meses. Principales puntos de la conversación telefónica entre los jefes de Estado:*

▪ Vladimir Putin recordó la invitación de expertos de la Secretaría de la ONU y del CICR a Yelenovka;
▪ Los presidentes señalaron la importancia de una misión del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia lo antes posible;
▪ El presidente ruso informó a Macron de la aplicación de los acuerdos sobre la exportación de cereales desde los puertos del Mar Negro;
▪ Vladimir Putin llamó la atención sobre los actuales obstáculos a las exportaciones rusas de alimentos y fertilizantes;
▪ Putin subrayó que el bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte de Ucrania supone el riesgo de una gran catástrofe.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto tu imaginas que va a perder Estados Unidos y la OTAN , es decir los países europeos, sin haber lanzado antes ninguna bomba en Moscú.
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



En caso de guerra las principales ciudades de EEUU, Rusia, Europa y China quedarían como Berlín en 1945 pero con mas roentgen
Hasta un niño lo entendería.
Por eso hasta ahora no ha habído guerras entre potencias nucleares.


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *Kiev afirma que Moscú prepara un atentado este viernes en Zaporiyia*
> 
> _*La Inteligencia ucraniana ha afirmado haber recibido confirmación sobre la preparación de un atentado terrorista este viernes en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y temen que se trate de un ataque "a gran escala"*_
> 
> Cuidado pues.




*Guerra de Ucrania: ¿qué países serían devastados si explota la central nuclear de Zaporiyia?*


----------



## Larsil (19 Ago 2022)

> EE.UU. y la OTAN están intensificando la situación hablando de la posibilidad de un ataque a territorios rusos desde Ucrania, la situación es extremadamente peligrosa, NO queremos que EE.UU. se convierta en parte del conflicto, pero NO están prestando atención a nuestras advertencias.
> 
> Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia


----------



## El_Suave (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto de ver que estamos en España mejor que nadie en Europa (por una vez), la verdad es que sienta bien. Pero tranquilos, que a Antonio se le ocurrirá algo para estropearlo...



Pues como en la 1ª Guerra Mundial.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *Kiev afirma que Moscú prepara un atentado este viernes en Zaporiyia*
> 
> _*La Inteligencia ucraniana ha afirmado haber recibido confirmación sobre la preparación de un atentado terrorista este viernes en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y temen que se trate de un ataque "a gran escala"*_
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Se han soplado a sí mismos que van a reventar la central ?


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se han soplado a sí mismos que van a reventar la central ?



Han cambiado el titular:

*Moscú y Kiev se acusan de planes terroristas en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

_*El Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Gutteres, ha pedido a las autoridades rusas que no desconecten la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya de la red eléctrica ucraniana.*

"Obviamente, la electricidad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya es ucraniana. El pueblo ucraniano lo necesita, sobre todo durante el periodo invernal", dijo Gutteres._

ZNPP y su electricidad es ahora rusa. No pertenece a Ucrania. Cuanto antes se cierre Ucrania, mejor. Y que quede claro que esto es una venganza por el terrorismo de la banda de Zelensky.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Un militar capturado de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

◾ No hay vacaciones, La actitud hacia la gente era horrible, Fueron arrojados como carne al campo de batalla.

◾ La situación era tal que de la compañía sólo quedaban unas pocas personas completamente sanas. Otros fueron eliminados o heridos. No había suficiente gente, la brigada tenía más de un 50% de falta de personal.

◾T odo el mundo tiene miedo de ser procesado, todo el mundo tiene miedo de la cárcel. Todo el mundo entiende que si se rinde, también irá a la cárcel.

◾ Todos quieren volver a casa con sus familias y nada más. Tenemos que parar esto cuanto antes para que la gente pueda seguir con su vida.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (19 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> De este tipo de noticias salen docenas todos los dias en Twitter, pero luego a la semana ves que la línea sigue exactamente en el mismo sitio , concretamente sobre Ugledar es incalculable el número de veces que la han dado conquistada en Twitter y ahí sigue , ya es un clásico como Advinka ,Marinka etc...
> Dacha o kodema están bajo el eje de avance de los Rusos , ahí seguro que hay fuertes combates, pero de caer nada de nada ,resisten y muy bien desde hace semanas . Para que os hagáis una idea de la velocidad de avance ruso en estos momentos, Vershina una aldea de 8 casas y una calle, ha tardado en caer 3 semanas ,o el 75% de Pesky 6 meses desde el inicio de la guerra que se lleva combatiendo en ese arrabal de Donetsk.
> O soledar, a la que llegaron hace 3 meses tras la caída de Popasna y solo controlan la zona industrial y un par de manzanas colindantes al sur y al este.



La línea sigue en el mismo sitio, y no te extrañe si retrocede hacia Rusia.

Esto no va de líneas, ni de conquistar territorios que Rusia no necesita.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ago 2022)

No se vosotros, pero esta guerra la veo estancada, como no haya un plan super secreto o información que no sabemos, yo a esto no le veo mucho más futuro. Yo voto porque toca una especie de paz o algo así. El esfuerzo de todas las partes parece que se ha agotado. No hay más. Eso me parece a mí.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2022)

La anciana cree que su hija vendrá mañana. Está convencida. Pero eso no va a suceder. Mañana despertará y no lo recordará. Quizá sea otro día para acordarse de su querida tierra; o de su marido; o del hijo muerto por la botella; o de la cruel guerra; o de cuando podía andar sin la ayuda de nadie ni de nada. Y todo lo oirá, paciente, su cuidadora, una mujer fuerte y sencilla, manchega de pura cepa y madre de un par de hijas a las que poco les queda para levantar el vuelo. 

La anciana regresó no hace una semana de una estancia de mes y medio en su amada tierra norteña. El verano en La Mancha no es lo más indicado para una cántabra de tan avanzada edad. Ella no soporta el clima de esta tierra, nunca lo ha soportado en el largo cuarto de siglo que ha transcurrido; tampoco la ausencia de mar y la llanura inmensa. Si vino aquí con su marido ya jubilado fue por no dejar solo a su otro hijo en el que (a la postre y no sin serios problemas) será su último destino.

La cuidadora dice sí a todo. "Es verdad" es su coletilla. A veces estoy echando cafés y la oigo desde la barra: "es verdad". La anciana habla y ella le da la razón. A veces salgo de la barra y me siento en un taburete cerca de ellas. La anciana me quiere mucho. Dice que hago el mejor café del mundo. Me echa la mano y hay mañanas en las que pide que le dé un beso. Tiene la piel finísima y fría. Y a todo lo que yo digo la cuidadora responde "es verdad"

A veces las miro con cuidado desde detrás de la barra. La anciana de espaldas y la cuidadora de frente. Siempre se sientan así. Y veo a la cuidadora escucharla y decir "es verdad" cuando la anciana calla un momento. 

A veces la anciana no habla y entonces quedan silenciosas y la cuidadora mira el teléfono mientras la anciana mira el televisor. 

Algunas mañanas la cuidadora me comenta algo al acercarse a la barra para pagar. Tiene necesidad de contárselo a alguien, de hablar con alguien aunque sólo sea un par de minutos. No es joven, tampoco vieja, está en el mismo intervalo de tiempo por el que ando yo. Pero seis horas de todos sus días debe pasarlas junto a una anciana necesitada casi de tantos cuidados como sus hijas cuando eran bebés. Y día tras día, mañana tras mañana, la anciana rememora los recuerdos de vida que van quedando en su memoria, transfigurados algunos, imaginados otros, ciertos los menos y a todos ellos la cuidadora responde "es verdad" 


¡Ay, la vida...!


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Los sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes Tornado del 20º Ejército destruyen los bastiones de las AFU en un cinturón de bosques en las afueras de Slovyansk. Ucrania está siendo desmilitarizada 24/7









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (19 Ago 2022)

¿Que guerra es esta que el enemigo no te apaga la electricidad?

Ni la guerra de Gila, hoyja 

*Ucrania teme que Rusia apague la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*









Ucrania teme que Rusia apague la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


La empresa estatal de energía atómica ucraniana, Energoatom, señala que hay información de que Rusia "planea parar las unidades de energía y desconectarlas de la red de suministro eléctrico de Ucrania"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Ago 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero esta guerra la veo estancada, como no haya un plan super secreto o información que no sabemos, yo a esto no le veo mucho más futuro. Yo voto porque toca una especie de paz o algo así. El esfuerzo de todas las partes parece que se ha agotado. No hay más. Eso me parece a mí.



Empezó en 2014, y va para largo, como la de Siria que comenzó en 2011…


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *Guerra de Ucrania: ¿qué países serían devastados si explota la central nuclear de Zaporiyia?*



Los rusos habrán dicho lo de: para lo que queda de estar en este convento me cago dentro.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Tu propuesta me ha hecho pensar que los intereses de la OTAN pueden ir no solo por el Atlántico, sino también por la ruta del Ártico y por tener una base más (además de las bases de UK) desde la que controlar las costas rusas. Cuelgo mapa de wikipedia de la Federación rusa, en él vemos cómo la costa de Finisterre-Coruña son la entrada al Ártico desde el Atlántico europeo
> 
> Y es que la costa noruega sería un enclave ideal para controlar la costa ártica rusa y en eso está la OTAN.
> 
> Si bien hasta 2021 los noruegos, pese a ser un país tan poco poblado, no habían permitido bases norteamericanas en su territorio, en 2021 permitieron utilización conjunta de algunos aeródromos (creo que 3) y actualizaron algunas bases subterráneas olvidadas desde la guerra fría. Quien tenga interés y tiempo puede echar un vistazo a este artículo de junio de este año de La Vanguardia donde lo explica: Las cuevas noruegas de la OTAN



Debe de haber un error en su tecleo, la costa de La Coruña- Finisterre no es la entrada al Ártico...a menos que el barco sea turco ...vamos digo yo.

Las islas británicas interrumpen claramente la ruta " directa " A Coruña- Artico.


----------



## Erwin (19 Ago 2022)

En serio crees que esto va a acabar con una guerra nuclear? Nada de eso.
La guerra la perderá occidente porque es el que consume 50 millones de barriles al día de combustibles fósiles. La despoblación se puede realizar sin joder el planeta.
Y si, todo Cristo, a determinado nivel está en el ajo.


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Por lo tanto tu imaginas que va a perder Estados Unidos y la OTAN , es decir los países europeos, sin haber lanzado antes ninguna bomba en Moscú.
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



Esa visión de izquierdas y derechas es una limitación a entender el problema. Se llegará a un pseudocomunismo o pseudofascismo por pura necesidad.
Y si, lo dirigirán los mismos sociopatas que nos han dirigido hasta ahora. Esta gente no entiende de ideologías, entiende de poder.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado aquí de las recientes declaraciones de Kissinger, en particular las perlas siguientes que se comentan por sí solas....
> 
> *- "Estamos al borde de una guerra con Rusia y China por temas que parcialmente creamos, sin que tengamos idea de cómo van a terminar o hacia dónde nos van a llevar... "
> 
> ...



Tal vez si hay un plan y un objetivo...
En mi opinion, EEUU busca hacer a Europa totalmente dependiente de su economia, asi poder competir con el bloque ruso-chino. 
Los democratas y republicanos saben que si la globalizacion continua en el estado actual, China los supera en 20 años...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _*El Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Gutteres, ha pedido a las autoridades rusas que no desconecten la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya de la red eléctrica ucraniana.*
> 
> "Obviamente, la electricidad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya es ucraniana. El pueblo ucraniano lo necesita, sobre todo durante el periodo invernal", dijo Gutteres._
> 
> ...



Si por mi fuera llevaba 6 meses parada y el combustible gastado en la otra parte del mundo. Entendiendo que sería complicado. Pero qué no lo es!


----------



## Carlos Dutty (19 Ago 2022)

Para la tranquilidad de todos, quiero decir que la nube de radioactividad del accidente de Chernobyl no llegó a la Península Ibérica.


----------



## delhierro (19 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Que guerra es esta que el enemigo no te apaga la electricidad?
> 
> Ni la guerra de Gila, hoyja
> 
> ...



Para Putin sigue sin ser una guerra, y eso que los ucranianos se pasan por el forro todas las reglas. Pero el tio aguanta, esperando que sus voluntarios y los republicanos con algo de ayuda tomen lo que queda de Donetsk. Todos los dias una aldea, un pueblo, una colina. Despacio pero sin pausa.

A mi me desespera y me parece una cagada, pero..... el que manda en Rusia es Putin. Esperemos los anglos via Kiev no acaben liandola momumental con la central.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Ago 2022)

*EE.UU. anuncia $775M en nuevo equipo militar para Ucrania



Esto ya se ha vuelto una costumbre


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Ago 2022)

*GAZPROM va a detener el flujo de gas a través del Nord Stream del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre



Cositas chulas pero salimos más fuertes, resilientes etc


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Mucha bombita aquí y allá pero de avances 0 PATATERO, en dos meses el único pueblo que ha caído es Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas . Pesky sigue resistiendo! No está ocupado al 100%
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161410



Hablas de un frente que ha tenido 8 años en crear y reforzar sus posiciones y lo están destruyendo poco a poco en pocos meses, practicamente semanas.

Aparte muchos informes de la parte ucraniana son sesgados, hay muchos avances que no aparecen, los pro-rusos solo damos por buenos las tomas de los que haya fotos de las captura o ambos bandos lo indican.

Espero ver el informe de la noche que sigue también este criterio.

Nota aparte decir que un ejercito puede derrumbarse de golpe o poco, el ejercito ucraniano cuesta y por eso el avance ruso es lento debido a las fortificaciones que posee y los campos minados que existen.


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Ago 2022)

Gazprom sobre el cierre completo de Nord Stream 1:

“31/08/2022 la única unidad de compresor de gas Trent 60 en funcionamiento se detendrá durante tres días para mantenimiento y mantenimiento preventivo”

Los precios del gas de intercambio en Europa subieron por encima de los $ 2,700 por primera vez desde marzo después de las noticias sobre Nord Stream.
Gazprom suspenderá el flujo de gas a través del Nord Stream 1 a partir del 31 de agosto - Pasa En Tu Ciudad


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

*Estados Unidos proporcionará a Ucrania 15 drones Sky Eagle, misiles antirradar HARM, sistemas antitanque TOW y 1.000 sistemas de defensa antimisiles Javelin - Pentágono*

El ejército estadounidense también está explorando la posibilidad de suministrar a Kiev nuevos tipos de armas que "cambiarán la situación en el campo de batalla" en el sur y el este del país









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Para la tranquilidad de todos, quiero decir que la nube de radioactividad del accidente de Chernobyl no llegó a la Península Ibérica.



Pero si a Inglaterra cosa de los vientos.








Britain's farmers still restricted by Chernobyl nuclear fallout


Environmentalists say controls on 369 farms highlight danger of plans to build nuclear plants around UK




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Gazprom cerrará Nord Stream durante 3 días.
Este es un teaser de la serie "¿Qué pasa si...?
A la espera de nuevos precios máximos del gas









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Ago 2022)

Pentágono: Washington tiene la intención de transferir los sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania dentro de dos o tres meses.



¿Hasta qué punto supone eso una escalada?


----------



## HDR (19 Ago 2022)

Las previsiones económicas para el invierno cada vez son peores. Si ya se destruye empleo en pleno verano... Qué será en diciembre-marzo.

El caprichito de un cocainómano de unirse a una organización criminal global le va a salir carísimo a los que más lo animaban a hacerlo, y yo me alegro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> En serio crees que esto va a acabar con una guerra nuclear? Nada de eso.
> La guerra la perderá occidente porque es el que consume 50 millones de barriles al día de combustibles fósiles. La despoblación se puede realizar sin joder el planeta.
> Y si, todo Cristo, a determinado nivel está en el ajo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices . Por eso no entiendo ese posicionamiento del foro con Rusia ( entendiendo que Zelenski es un títere que obedece órdenes ) .











las imágenes del pánico en el tren de Bejís, convenientemente seleccionadas, con un buen relato ad hoc , podrían pasar como un bombardeo de los rusos con cientos de muertos.

Si además añaden las imágenes del pánico desatado en el Medusa festival por una ráfaga de viento ( y que no han publicado ) pero que debe haber muchos gritos y desesperación .. ya tenemos suficiente para desencadenar una guerra mundial si quisieran .

EL RELATO ES LO QUE CUENTA . Es indudable que ambos accidentes han sido una tragedia para quienes lo han sufrido pero el cómputo final es de un muerto. 









Un fallecido y 40 heridos en el Medusa Festival por fuertes rachas de viento


Un joven de 22 años ha muerto y 40 personas más han resultado heridas de diversa consideración al...




www.europapress.es













Las imágenes del horror en el Medusa Festival: caos y pánico al desplomarse las estructuras sobre el público


Las fuertes rachas de viento arrancaron partes del escenario y tumbaron la portada de acceso al recinto, dejando escenas estremecedoras. Un joven ha fallecido y hay decenas de heridos.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Pero que falsos son:


----------



## risto mejido (19 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Para la tranquilidad de todos, quiero decir que la nube de radioactividad del accidente de Chernobyl no llegó a la Península Ibérica.



si llego, a tarragona sobre todo, de hecho no se si recuerdas que en el 86 se hizo una campaña muy agresiva para usar sal yodada , no dijeron el porque pero esto en tarragona fue un problema, a ver si lo desclasifica el del falcon y nos enteramos todos, yo lo se porque tuve un profesor que nos lo conto al estar el involucrado en la campaña en el ministerio de agricultura


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

La econocmía rusa va viento en popa, las grandes potencias económicas mundiales les apoyan y les pagan con pasas y mortadelos.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Para la tranquilidad de todos, quiero decir que la nube de radioactividad del accidente de Chernobyl no llegó a la Península Ibérica.



Algo bueno tenía que tener vivir en el extrarradio.

Tampoco la nube de la Ilustración y el Nuevo Régimen en su momento llegó a la Península Ibérica.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La econocmía rusa va viento en popa, las grandes potencias económicas mundiales les apoyan y les pagan con pasas y mortadelos.



Al menos se trata de valores reales, no de papeles pintados.

Lo que no quiere Rusia son papeles de colores a cambio de entregar riqueza real.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Madre mia,ya entiendo, Rusia puede atacar a otro país, Ucrania, pero este no puede atacar a Rusia porque es hacer trampa y me entonces me enfado y no juego así.

En el fondo dan hasta penita estos crimínales rusos


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> En caso de guerra las principales ciudades de EEUU, Rusia, Europa y China quedarían como Berlín en 1945 pero con mas roentgen
> Hasta un niño lo entendería.
> Por eso hasta ahora no ha habído guerras entre potencias nucleares.



no ha habido ni las habrá ? 

Quieres decir que el desproporcionado y gigantesco ejército de Estados Unidos es sólo para hacer de escaparate pero que nunca será utilizado en una guerra ? 

¿ de verdad alguien cree que llegados a este punto, Estados Unidos , Europa ( LA OTAN ) se va a rendir ?

¿ acaso no se dan cuenta que si Putin se rinde tendrá que pagar todos los daños ocasionados ? 









EE. UU. tiene el mayor ejército del mundo, con mucha diferencia


Aunque quiere aumentar su gasto militar bajo el argumento de que el de China no deja de crecer, el poder bélico de Estados Unidos sigue sin tener rival




www.technologyreview.es





*Estados Unidos - Gasto público Defensa 2020 | datosmacro.com*
https://datosmacro.expansion.com › gasto › defensa › usa



FechaGasto Defensa (M.€)Gasto Defensa (M.$)Gasto Defensa (%Gto Pub)Gasto Defens...2020685.895,0781.666,77,93%3,74%2019654.294,1732.456,19,59%3,43%2018576.688,7680.733,19,36%3,32%


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tal vez si hay un plan y un objetivo...
> En mi opinion, EEUU busca hacer a Europa totalmente dependiente de su economia, asi poder competir con el bloque ruso-chino.
> Los democratas y republicanos saben que si la globalizacion continua en el estado actual, China los supera en 20 años...



Sí, seguramente están aplicando un plan para someter económicamente a Europa , y a Rusia política y económicamente, pero China no se está comportando como esperaban y por eso dicho plan está caducado....aunque los políticos yankees siguen pisando el acelerador y conduciendo en la dirección que les ordenan las élites porque si no las primeras cabezas que rodarían serían las suyas.

A China esperaban atraersela políticamente convirtiendola en la fábrica de occidente y dandoles todo tipo de ventajas económicas .. pero los chinos no se han dejado engañal y ahora los políticos yankees y sus jefes están desesperados, a esto creo que se refiere Kissinger.

Desde luego que los USA ahora estén enfrentados a la vez a los dos poderes militares mas fuertes sin contarlos a ellos quiere decir que políticamente han tirado a la basura la directriz política fundamental anglocabrona del "balance of power" y todo para tener mas sometidos a unos países que ya eran sus títeres antes de toda ésta movida,....si los USA en los 70 con Nixon eran mas fuertes que ahora y necesitaron la neutralidad china para tumbar a la URSS, ¿no la necesitarán ahora que son más débiles?


----------



## risto mejido (19 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Las previsiones económicas para el invierno cada vez son peores. Si ya se destruye empleo en pleno verano... Qué será en diciembre-marzo.
> 
> El caprichito de un cocainómano de unirse a una organización criminal global le va a salir carísimo a los que más lo animaban a hacerlo, y yo me alegro.



toda la razon amigo, me caban de triplicar la factura de la luz en pleno agosto , no quiero ni imaginar en invierno y encima la de ibertrola me dice que cada mes el tope del gas sera distinto, este el primer mes y hasta el fondo, estoy viendo bares cerrando que estaban llenos, el general invierno nos va a arrasar, putin es un estratega cojonudo, pero ue en españa el ultimo asi fue isabel la catolica


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> *EE.UU. anuncia $775M en nuevo equipo militar para Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> Esto ya se ha vuelto una costumbre



A este paso los precios de los lanzagranadas van a caer por debajo del de los fusiles de asalto.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no ha habido ni las habrá ?
> 
> Quieres decir que el desproporcionado y gigantesco ejército de Estados Unidos es sólo para hacer de escaparate pero que nunca será utilizado en una guerra ?
> 
> ...



Primero no veo el futuro, solo digo lo que me parece mas logico, nadie comenzara una guerra que no piensa ganar...
Segundo el enorme ejercito de EEUU, es un ejercito "colonial", no es para enfrentar a Rusia y China...
ese enorme ejercito se reduce a nada frente a 6000 cabezas nucleares...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (19 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> De este tipo de noticias salen docenas todos los dias en Twitter, pero luego a la semana ves que la línea sigue exactamente en el mismo sitio , concretamente sobre Ugledar es incalculable el número de veces que la han dado conquistada en Twitter y ahí sigue , ya es un clásico como Advinka ,Marinka etc...
> Dacha o kodema están bajo el eje de avance de los Rusos , ahí seguro que hay fuertes combates, pero de caer nada de nada ,resisten y muy bien desde hace semanas . Para que os hagáis una idea de la velocidad de avance ruso en estos momentos, Vershina una aldea de 8 casas y una calle, ha tardado en caer 3 semanas ,o el 75% de Pesky 6 meses desde el inicio de la guerra que se lleva combatiendo en ese arrabal de Donetsk.
> O soledar, a la que llegaron hace 3 meses tras la caída de Popasna y solo controlan la zona industrial y un par de manzanas colindantes al sur y al este.



Es Avdiivka o Avdivka
Está rodeada por N.E.y S. Y desde esos tres lados esta siendo atacada y bombardeada. ¿Quien caerá antes Avdiivka o Soledar?¿Cuando caiga se desplomarse el frente como fichas de dominó? @Seronoser vaticino que a finales de este mes caería. Solo quedan 10 dias.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

*¿Qué hacen 5 camiones militares rusos dentro de la sala de turbinas de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia?*

Un vídeo que ha sido analizado por la cadena estadounidense CNN muestra a varios vehículos militares rusos dentro de una *sala de turbinas conectada a un reactor en la **planta atómica ucraniana de Zaporiyia,* la mayor central nuclear de Europa y actualmente ocupada por los rusos.

Funcionarios ucranianos, así como sus homólogos en los Estados Unidos, creen que el ejército ruso ha estado utilizando la central nuclear como base para realizar ataques de artillería contra objetivos en la zona vecina y como cuartel general de operaciones avanzadas, ya que saben que la planta no puede ser atacada por el Ejército ucraniano por *el peligro de provocar una catástrofe de dimensiones inimaginables.*

En el video se ven al menos cinco vehículos, con uno claramente marcado con el símbolo ruso “Z” a favor de la guerra, con al menos dos estructuras similares cerca que parecen tiendas de campaña.










Qué hacen 5 camiones militares rusos dentro de la sala de turbinas de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


Tanto Rusia como Ucrania se acusan de preparar un accidente intencionado en el interior de la planta nuclear, la mayor de Europa




www.larazon.es


----------



## Egam (19 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy, 07:34
> 
> Estados Unidos asignará otros $ 800 millones en asistencia militar a Ucrania, informa Reuters.



USA cada vez demuestra el comportamiento de un ludópata que cree que cree que va a ganar la lotería y sigue apostando. No suele acabar bien.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> USA cada vez demuestra el comportamiento de un ludópata que cree que cree que va a ganar la lotería y sigue apostando. No suele acabar bien.



La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

La realidad es que Europa saldrá de esto mucho más unida, con una cohesión en defensa que antes no tenía, con una inversión en defensa acorde a sus necesidades y, sobre todo, con mucha rémora pagada por Moscú dando explicaciones y agachando la cabeza.


----------



## risto mejido (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La realidad es que Europa saldrá de esto mucho más unida, con una cohesión en defensa que antes no tenía, con una inversión en defensa acorde a sus necesidades y, sobre todo, con mucha rémora pagada por Moscú dando explicaciones y agachando la cabeza.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...



Ya Hubiesen querido los vietnamitas la misma ayuda de Rusia y China que el cerdo sudado. La URSS derrotó a los rebanacuellos afganos, pero la traición del Manchita lo mandó todo a la mierda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...



NO, por lo que se ve NO.

Gente en esto de la guerra hay que tener la cabeza fría, todo el mundo sabe que Ucrania no tiene la más mínima posibilidad.


----------



## Harman (19 Ago 2022)

Imágenes exclusivas de las operaciones de combate de la 100ª Brigada del Frente Nacional DNR con cañones mt-12 Rapira. El fuego viene de la dirección del pueblo de Nevelskoye.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


>



Exacto, Rusia ha conseguido revitalizar la OTAN y la UE que andaban moribundas. Porque, en general, las dificultades compartidas y un enemigo común unen mucho.


Y también ha servido para poner bajo sospecha, como mínimo, el buen rollo con China.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Espero ver a estas ratas colgadas de las cúpulas de la catedral de Kazan


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya Hubiesen querido los vietnamitas la misma ayuda de Rusia y China que el cerdo sudado. La URSS derrotó a los rebanacuellos afganos, pero la traición del Manchita lo mandó todo a la mierda.



Esta a la vista de todos que ni la URSS, ni EEUU pudieron dominar completamente Afganistán y liquidar a los extremistas muyahidines o Talibanes...
Pagase un viaje y vea quienes gobiernan Afganistan...no me diga que EEUU también fracaso por Gorbachov...jajajaja


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:



Una democracia ejemplar, por que todo esto va de proteger la democracia ¿no?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Espero ver a estas ratas colgadas de las cúpulas de la catedral de Kazan



Hijos de perra, ya les tocará a ellos como nos lo hicieron con Cataluña.


----------



## Egam (19 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El presidente francés Macron llamó a Vladimir Putin por primera vez en casi tres meses. Principales puntos de la conversación telefónica entre los jefes de Estado:*
> 
> ▪ Vladimir Putin recordó la invitación de expertos de la Secretaría de la ONU y del CICR a Yelenovka;
> ▪ Los presidentes señalaron la importancia de una misión del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia lo antes posible;
> ...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

*La misión del OIEA a Zaporiyia se hará con el visto bueno de Kiev y de la ONU.*
El presidente francés,* Emmanuel Macron, *ha conseguido que el ruso *Vladimir Putin *acepte que las condiciones del envío de una misión del *Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica* (OIEA) a la central nuclear de* Zaporiyia* tengan el visto bueno tanto de *Ucrania *como de* Naciones Unidas.*

Éste es el mensaje destacado por el Elíseo tras una conversación telefónica mantenida este viernes entre los presidentes de Francia y Rusia sobre esa central nuclear ucraniana, la más grande de Europa, que está ocupada por tropas rusas y es objeto en las últimas semanas de acusaciones mutuas entre Moscú y Kiev sobre la autoría de bombardeos en su entorno.

Según la presidencia francesa, Macron "subrayó una vez más su preocupación frente a los riesgos" que suponen la situación actual en esa instalación atómica.

Por eso, reiteró su apoyo para que se envíe rápidamente una misión de expertos del OIEA y que se haga "con condiciones aceptadas por Ucrania y Naciones Unidas", a lo que Putin dio su acuerdo, siempre según el Elíseo, informa Efe.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esta a la vista de todos que ni la URSS, ni EEUU pudieron dominar completamente Afganistán y liquidar a los extremistas muyahidines o Talibanes...
> Pagase un viaje y vea quienes gobiernan Afganistan...no me diga que EEUU también fracaso por Gorbachov...jajajaja



Ni puta idea. Los muhayaidines nunca dominaron terreno en el Afganistán soviético, entraban desde Pakistán, hacian sus marranadas y volvian a sus cubiles, el Taliban surge creado por Benazir Bhutto por petición del sindicato de transporte paquistaní, que entrega 10 millones de dolares al Tuerto Omar para que limpie el pais de pederastas. Lea a Kagan y a Rashid.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y de paso a los comunistas a ultranza, que se creen que esto es el renacer de la URSS. Y a ver si tomamos ejemplo en este foro y aprendemos a trabajar juntos por el bien de España y dejarnos de tanta mierda ideológica que solo sirve para dividirnos. Y dicha 'mierda' la aprovechan los trolls otánicos para generar división entre nosotros, por cierto.



Ya señalé que tiene usted una especial obsesión con el comunismo y espero, por su salud mental, que en el devenir de los años no sufra una catarsis que le haga caer en el "demoníaco" comunismo. Sería una labor titánica acomodar en su cabeza las fobias pasadas convertidas en filias. Que su dios no lo quiera. 
Una vez expuesta mi más sincera preocupación por la posibilidad de que le suceda semejante escenario voy a comentarle que dudo mucho que los que usted llama "comunistas a ultranza" piensen que es un renacer de la URSS. Más bien pudiera ser una oportunidad para ajustar cuentas con el imperio que más daño ha hecho a la humanidad en su historia y con su capitalismo salvaje. Oportunidad para otro mundo en que los países sean soberanos y sus relaciones sean diferentes basadas en una coexistencia honesta. ¿Ingenuo?, es posible, pero de esto va a salir otro mundo; puede ser a peor, pero igual tenemos algunas sorpresas. Lo que está claro es que esto no va a ser igual y el actual sistema mundial no tiene mucho más recorrido; demasiados frentes, demasiadas grietas y vías de agua y enemigos formidables. Momentos interesantes.


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Es gracioso como fuera de EEUU los anti rusos tildan a Putin de comunista e intentar revivir la URSS...
Pero dentro de EEUU el trumpismo acusa a Biden de comunista...
O sea según estos delirantes estaríamos en una guerra civil entre republicas soviéticas...


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Una democracia ejemplar, por que todo esto va de proteger la democracia ¿no?.



Off course, la democracia oligarquica modelo británico, cuyo periodo de oro fué la Epoca Victoriana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

¿ no será que la industria armamentística necesita guerras para dar salida al stock y endeudar a los países ...

igual que la industria farmacéutica necesita epidemias para vender vacunas ?


----------



## Kron II (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...



Vietnam del Norte siguió la misma estrategia contra los Franceses y los Americanos (a menudo a la gente se le olvida que antes de expulsar a los americanos habían expulsado a los franceses): una guerra de guerrillas aprovechando al máximo el terreno y golpeando las líneas de suministro.

Con los americanos, perfeccionaron esta forma de lucha hasta convertirse en maestros e introdujeron dos elementos nuevos: ganarse el corazón para su causa de los campesinos, lo cual era clave para su lucha, ya que les proporcionaba la capacidad de moverse sin ninguna línea de suministro; y aprovechar que fue la primera guerra televisada para mostrar al pueblo americano que su ejercito nunca tuvo el control, y esto fue, en última instancia, lo que provoco la insostenible presión social que condujo a la retirada de las tropas americanas de Vietnam.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

No sé si os habéis dado cuenta de una cosa....

Erdogan ofreció una reunión entre Zelenskyi y Putin.
Zelenskyi puso sólo una condición: de que el ejército de ocupación abandone los territorios ocupados de Ucrania. 
Ojo!! No habló de la retirada de los rusos a la situación antes de 24 de febrero. Hablo de retirada de territorios ocupados, o sea , también de Crimea.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (19 Ago 2022)

Así suelen terminar los intentos de avance ruskis en chatarra BMP.


----------



## ProfeInsti (19 Ago 2022)

La OTAN se pone en alerta después de que Rusia desplegara misiles hipersónicos en Kaliningrado.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> La OTAN se pone en alerta después de que Rusia desplegara misiles hipersónicos en Kaliningrado.



Que manden a la Numerosa hombre, en Tik Tok son invencibles.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Interesante artículo:


*La derrota de Rusia

La decisión de Putin de romper sus relaciones con la comunidad internacional e invadir Ucrania, un país cuya suerte no puede dejar insensible al mundo occidental, pareció descabellada desde el primer momento.

La irresponsabilidad de Putin* quedó de manifiesto desde el principio, cuando se vio la impotencia de Moscú para ganar una guerra relámpago que le permitiera tomar Kyiv y Kharkiv como pretendía. *La exitosa campaña internacional de Volodímir Zelenski* permitió a los ucranios armarse convenientemente y recabar recursos, y hoy todo indica que en los frentes militares* la posición de Moscú*, con tropas de reemplazo sin motivación ni preparación,* es cada vez más grave*. Consiguieron ganar terreno en el Donbass gracias a la artillería, pero ahora, cuando los ucranios se han dotado de cañones de mayor alcance, la situación parece revertirse. Los sabotajes contra el ejército ruso de ocupación en Crimea demuestran que Putin ha perdido el control.


Pero además de esta débacle militar, las finanzas rusas se están hundiendo. Sus fuentes de ingresos provienen de las exportaciones de energía —petróleo, gas y carbón—, en gran medida a Europa, después de que Moscú lograra convencer a sus clientes de que Rusia era un socio fiable. Alemania se ha negado a abrir el Nord Stream 2, el excanciller Schröder que colaboró comercialmente con Rusia está siendo procesado, y *son conocidos los movimientos de Berlín para lograr la autosuficiencia* energética, incluso mediante un gasoducto desde España.


Nadie en Europa querrá en muchas décadas depender de la energía rusa, y además se acelerarán en todo el mundo las renovables. Por añadidura,* los suministros rusos a terceros padecerán la falta de tecnología extractiva, *que ya se hace patente.

*Rusia no es una potencia tecnológica —es un modesto país con un PIB algo superior al español con una población de 144 millones de habitantes*—, pero había conseguido una posición estratégica discreta, que le brindaba un porvenir si no brillante, sí al menos con posibilidades de avance.* Pero la soberbia de Putin ha arrojado todas las expectativas al barranco.* Ni siquiera la mano tendida de China, una potencia en construcción, le devolverá las posibilidades perdidas. La única baza actual de Moscú —es triste decirlo— es su arsenal atómico, y esta amenazante evidencia ha de ser la única preocupación de la diplomacia mundial, al menos hasta que la bloqueada dictadura rusa se abra a nuevas expectativas.


----------



## Peineto (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:



La Inquisición no ha muerto, Montesquieu sí. El resto es folleteo mental.


----------



## ignorante (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:



Venga, ¡todos a firmar en Change.org!

Yo jamás había firmado en un sitio de estos nada (no me gusta dar mis datos) pero aquí lo hice hace unos meses. Me parece vergonzoso que esto pueda ocurrir en un país de la UE y que nuestro Gobierno esté tan callado.

No recuerdo exactamente qué datos me pidieron, pero lo hice y fue un instante.

Sólo faltan 8000 firmas:









Firma la petición


Respeten los derechos del periodista Pablo González, detenido en Polonia el 28 de febrero




www.change.org





Ahora parece que la prensa española está un poco menos torpe, pero en la tele creo que sólo ha salido en la alemana (el canal internacional):


----------



## Epicii (19 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Vietnam del Norte siguió la misma estrategia contra los Franceses y los Americanos (a menudo a la gente se le olvida que antes de expulsar a los americanos habían expulsado a los franceses): una guerra de guerrillas aprovechando al máximo el terreno y golpeando las líneas de suministro.
> 
> Con los americanos, perfeccionaron esta forma de lucha hasta convertirse en maestros e introdujeron dos elementos nuevos: ganarse el corazón para su causa de los campesinos, lo cual era clave para su lucha, ya que les proporcionaba la capacidad de moverse sin ninguna línea de suministro; y aprovechar que fue la primera guerra televisada para mostrar al pueblo americano que su ejercito nunca tuvo el control, y esto fue, en última instancia, lo que provoco la insostenible presión social que condujo a la retirada de las tropas americanas de Vietnam.



Todo eso lo conozco y es cierto...pero dígame si se puede seguir esa estrategia sin armas?
Acaso Vietnam del norte fabricaba armas y explosivos? O las recibía de la URSS y China?
Sin armamento no hay estrategia posible


----------



## McNulty (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:



Ostia no me acordaba del progre éste de púbico, a lo tonto lleva 6 meses encerrado.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Todo eso lo conozco y es cierto...pero dígame si se puede seguir esa estrategia sin armas?
> Acaso Vietnam del norte fabricaba armas y explosivos? O las recibía de la URSS y China?
> Sin armamento no hay estrategia posible



El dia que Banderastán reciba las mismas bombas que las que lanzaron los B-52 en Linebacker I y II, me cuenta.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Está bastante claro que a Ucrania no le interesa negociar.
Me viene la cabeza cuando hace 6 meses, al principio de la invasión, parecía que Ucrania iba a rendirse en menos de una semana. 
Ahora tenemos a una Ucrania que no sólo resiste, sino que está atacando Crimea y territorio ruso con armamento de precisión. Si alguien, en Febrero, hubiera previsto esto, lo habrían tachado de loco.

Y mucho ojo, porque siguen recibiendo armamento del tío Sam y la Europa del este. Tal vez el invierno se le haga más largo a Rusia, que incluso a la propia Alemania .


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

Esto lo pagan con el sobrecoste del gas de fucking que envian a España:
Estados Unidos anunció el viernes otro paquete de ayuda armamentística de 775 millones de dólares para Ucrania, incluidos drones de vigilancia y, por primera vez, vehículos resistentes a las minas, dijo un funcionario de defensa estadounidense.


----------



## Peineto (19 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Ya señalé que tiene usted una especial obsesión con el comunismo y espero, por su salud mental, que en el devenir de los años no sufra una catarsis que le haga caer en el "demoníaco" comunismo. Sería una labor titánica acomodar en su cabeza las fobias pasadas convertidas en filias. Que su dios no lo quiera.
> Una vez expuesta mi más sincera preocupación por la posibilidad de que le suceda semejante escenario voy a comentarle que dudo mucho que los que usted llama "comunistas a ultranza" piensen que es un renacer de la URSS. Más bien pudiera ser una oportunidad para ajustar cuentas con el imperio que más daño ha hecho a la humanidad en su historia y con su capitalismo salvaje. Oportunidad para otro mundo en que los países sean soberanos y sus relaciones sean diferentes basadas en una coexistencia honesta. ¿Ingenuo?, es posible, pero de esto va a salir otro mundo; puede ser a peor, pero igual tenemos algunas sorpresas. Lo que está claro es que esto no va a ser igual y el actual sistema mundial no tiene mucho más recorrido; demasiados frentes, demasiadas grietas y vías de agua y enemigos formidables. Momentos interesantes.



Complemento tu post con la siguiente noticia del frente económico:

El ruso Sergey Glazyev presenta el nuevo sistema financiero mundial 


Sergey Glazyev es un hombre que vive justo en el ojo de nuestro actual huracán geopolítico y geoeconómico. Es uno de los economistas más influyentes del mundo, miembro de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias y antiguo asesor del Kremlin de 2012 a 2019, y durante los últimos tres años ha dirigido la cartera estratégica de Moscú como ministro encargado de la integración y la macroeconomía de la Unión Económica de Eurasia (UEE).

La reciente producción intelectual de Glazyev ha sido nada menos que transformadora, personificada en su ensayo Sanciones y soberanía y en un extenso debate sobre el nuevo y emergente paradigma geoeconómico en una entrevista a una revista de negocios rusa.

En otro de sus ensayos recientes, Glazyev comenta cómo "crecí en Zaporozhye, cerca de la cual se están produciendo fuertes combates para destruir a los nazis ucranianos, que nunca existieron en mi pequeña Madre Patria. Estudié en una escuela ucraniana y conozco bien la literatura y la lengua ucraniana, que desde el punto de vista científico es un dialecto del ruso. No he notado nada rusófobo en la cultura ucraniana. En los 17 años de mi vida en Zaporozhye, nunca he conocido a un solo banderista".


Glazyev tuvo la amabilidad de sacar algo de tiempo de su apretada agenda para dar respuestas detalladas a una primera serie de preguntas en lo que esperamos se convierta en una conversación continua, especialmente enfocada al Sur Global. Esta es su primera entrevista con una publicación extranjera desde el inicio de la Operación Z. Muchas gracias a Alexey Subottin por la traducción ruso-inglés.

La Cuna: Usted está a la vanguardia de un desarrollo geoeconómico que cambiará las reglas del juego: el diseño de un nuevo sistema monetario/financiero a través de una asociación entre la UEE y China, dejando de lado el dólar estadounidense, con un proyecto que pronto estará concluido. ¿Podría adelantar algunas de las características de este sistema -que ciertamente no es un Bretton Woods III- pero que parece ser una clara alternativa al consenso de Washington y muy cercana a las necesidades del Sur Global?

Glazyev: En un ataque de histeria rusofóbica, la élite gobernante de Estados Unidos jugó su último "as de triunfo" en la guerra híbrida contra Rusia. Tras haber "congelado" las reservas de divisas rusas en las cuentas de custodia de los bancos centrales occidentales, los reguladores financieros de Estados Unidos, la UE y el Reino Unido socavaron el estatus del dólar, el euro y la libra como monedas de reserva mundiales. Este paso aceleró bruscamente el desmantelamiento en curso del orden económico mundial basado en el dólar.

Hace más de una década, mis colegas del Foro Económico de Astana y yo propusimos la transición a un nuevo sistema económico mundial basado en una nueva moneda comercial sintética basada en un índice de monedas de los países participantes. Más tarde, propusimos ampliar la cesta de monedas subyacente añadiendo una veintena de materias primas cotizadas. Una unidad monetaria basada en dicha cesta ampliada fue modelada matemáticamente y demostró un alto grado de resistencia y estabilidad.

Más o menos al mismo tiempo, propusimos crear una amplia coalición internacional de resistencia en la guerra híbrida por el dominio mundial que la élite financiera y de poder de Estados Unidos desató sobre los países que quedaron fuera de su control. Mi libro La última guerra mundial: los Estados Unidos se mueven y pierden, publicado en 2016, explicaba científicamente la naturaleza de esta guerra venidera y argumentaba su inevitabilidad, una conclusión basada en las leyes objetivas del desarrollo económico a largo plazo. Basado en las mismas leyes objetivas, el libro argumentaba la inevitabilidad de la derrota de la antigua potencia dominante. Traducido con www.DeepL.com/Translator (versión gratuita)



El resto lo tienen a continuación. Russia’s Sergey Glazyev introduces the new global financial system | MR Online


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Donde están los foreros pro rusia han desaparecido.



Están en el hilo pro ucra tapando fugas de agua tras la noche pasada, el reventamiento de los depósitos de munición en Belgorod y el ataque cerca del puente de Kers les ha hecho hacer horas extra.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Ya empiezan a salir las imágenes satelites de ayer


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Ago 2022)

@rejon, haz una colecta:


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Las previsiones económicas para el invierno cada vez son peores. Si ya se destruye empleo en pleno verano... Qué será en diciembre-marzo.
> 
> El caprichito de un cocainómano de unirse a una organización criminal global le va a salir carísimo a los que más lo animaban a hacerlo, y yo me alegro.



De estas cosas hay que alegrarse y desear que se enquisten y duren décadas. Es la única forma de que la borregada espabile. La gente tiene que darse cuenta y asumir de una putísima vez que son o ellos o sus "gobernantes". Debe haber una auténtica democracia, o eso o la ruina más absoluta.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

He leído que Rusia podría tener falta de gas este invierno. ¡Sorprendente!


Tienen gas, mucho gas, pero las turbinas y todo lo necesario pra su extracción y transporte lo fabrican empresas suecas y alemanas y no están llegando repuestos.


Les falta de todo en su industria, por ejemplo: no hay ascensores y los edificios en que se averían llevan meses sin ascensor.


----------



## riggedd (19 Ago 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero esta guerra la veo estancada, como no haya un plan super secreto o información que no sabemos, yo a esto no le veo mucho más futuro. Yo voto porque toca una especie de paz o algo así. El esfuerzo de todas las partes parece que se ha agotado. No hay más. Eso me parece a mí.



Las ofensivas necesitan una gran planificación, y una impresionante logística, además de cuando abres una línea de ataque, necesitas concentrar unidades de apoyo, y unidades de relevo. 
Por eso una guerra se gana por los recursos que dispongan. 
Ahora estamos en los preparativos de ofensivas y preparación de defensas, y lo guapo de esta guerra la veremos en la próxima primavera, para bien o para mal.


----------



## ignorante (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...



La URSS nunca ha pretendido derrotar y nunca invadió Afganistan.

Estudia un poquito de historia antes de hablar de lo que no sabes:

Afganistan derrotó a los tiranos anteriores y el nuevo gobierno socialista de Saur fue RECONOCIDO internacionalmente por múltiples países, incluído el Reino Unido. Ese gobierno, acosado por los muyahidines ayudados por EEUU, solicitó ayuda a la URSS que, meses después, accedió a entrar con sus tropas *a ayudar* (no derrotar). Cuando la URSS se retiró unilateralmente (al derrumbarse) el gobierno de Saur aún duró un año más (prueba del apoyo popular) antes de que los muyahidines le derrotaran.

Una vez que los muyahidines (actuales talibanes) llegaron al poder, la prensa occidental no supo explicarnos por qué esos supuestos héroes que ella había defendido tanto, prohibieron a las mujeres ir a las escuelas y las obligaron a llevar el velo.









¿Hubo un gobierno que proclamó la igualdad entre el hombre y la mujer en Afganistán?


Hay que remontarse a la fecha que determina todo lo que está pasando desde hace 43 años en Afganistán: La revolución de Saur de abril de 1978




www.nuevatribuna.es









__





El Afganistan Socialista (1978-1992). Afganistan como nunca te lo han contado


Estudiantes en 1986. Kabul. Si te hablo de Afganistan, seguramente, la primera imagen que llegará a tu mente será: Burka, país atrasado...




jsmutxamel.blogspot.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Las previsiones económicas para el invierno cada vez son peores. Si ya se destruye empleo en pleno verano... Qué será en diciembre-marzo.
> 
> El caprichito de un cocainómano de unirse a una organización criminal global le va a salir carísimo a los que más lo animaban a hacerlo, y yo me alegro.



Tienes mucha razón.






__





Prensa hostil. El desempleo podria aumentar entre un 50% y un 100% en Rusia para fin de año (apostamos por octubre?)


Un dos tres, todo va bien. Gracias Putin. https://www.kp.ru/daily/27433/4634536/ "En la mayoría de las regiones de Rusia, el desempleo puede crecer entre una vez y media y dos veces. El Gobierno espera el "pico crecimiento de la tensión en el mercado laboral" para finales de año. Un...




www.burbuja.info





Prensa rusa.


"*El desempleo podria aumentar entre un 50% y un 100% en Rusia para fin de año"*


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

El polvorin de Belgorod destruido mediante ataque cigarril, a vista de Dron. No me queda claro si es Ucraniano el Dron, que ya seria para descojonarse.


----------



## riggedd (19 Ago 2022)

Pues para ser chatarra nos está saliendo por un ojo de la cara, cuando los lacayos de los piratas, mande el material bueno, la bancarrota en europaea esta garantizada.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Para la tranquilidad de todos, quiero decir que la nube de radioactividad del accidente de Chernobyl no llegó a la Península Ibérica.



Qué bromista 

Estuve en Acerinox en Algeciras. A la entrada de la fábrica tienen un detector de radioactividad para la chatarra que entra en camiones.

Pues bien, ese día se les disparó el detector y pensaron que todos los camiones traían la chatarra contaminada

Por cierto, se come muy bien en Palmones con un buen Barbadillo. Hasta algas comí por allí










Detectada en España radiactividad procedente de la central de Chernobil


El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear español (CSN) detectó ayer elementos radiactivos provenientes de la nube contaminante provocada por el accidente de la



elpais.com





*Detectada en España radiactividad procedente de la central de Chernobil*

EL PAÍS
04 MAY 1986 - 00:00 CEST
El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear español (CSN) detectó ayer elementos radiactivos provenientes de la nube contaminante provocada por el accidente de la planta nuclear soviética de Chernobil. Las pruebas realizadas en diferentes puntos de España ofrecen índices mínimos de radiactividad y en ningún caso sobrepasan los valores normales, por lo que el CSN recomienda a la población que no adopte ninguna medida precautoria.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2022)

Aquella era una pareja extraña. Aún recuerdo la primera vez que él entro en el bar. Era un tipo alto y corpulento pero saltaba a la vista que había poca fuerza en su interior; por no hablar de su mirada, típica de un tipo poco de fiar.

Aquella mañana lo despaché sin más, incluso un tanto molesto por su presencia en el vacío bar. No sé, hay gente que sin saber porqué te provoca esa sensación de incomodidad. No es que sean peligrosos, ni cansinos, ni tontos del culo pero hay algo en ellos que repele. Y claro está son sus ojos; o por mejor decir, la forma de mirar.

Hay quien dice que la persona está en los ojos. Y no va desencaminado. He conocido tipos muy violentos que sin embargo tenían una mirada cristalina, franca, tanto para estar bien como para no contar hasta dos.

Por alguna extraña razón aquel tipo empezó a venir al bar en compañía de su mujer, una rubia de la misma cuerda. Sí, no estaba nada mal aún con la misma forma de mirar; pero si esto es algo que retrae visto en un hombre pasa lo contrario en el caso de una mujer todavía atractiva.

Por entonces yo estaba con una tía y acabamos haciendo amistad. Algún verano hubo en el que nos vimos durante las vacaciones en la costa, ellos en su piso en propiedad y nosotros, de tapadillo, en el de los padres de mi chica. El suyo era espectacular, nos lo enseñaron una de aquellas tardes, con una enorme terraza toda acristalada que era gloria verla y un par de habitaciones y todo lo demás.

El tipo era bastante corto. Funcionario bien pagado y poco trabajado con ninguna inquietud más allá de su equipo de fútbol. Pero era gracioso, lo pasabas bien con sus chistes mientras estuvieras bebiendo. Y bebía casi más que yo. Ella era más recatada en los dos aspectos, aunque cuando se chispaba y le pillaba de buenas podía ser muy agradable.

No se por qué siempre pensé que querían una especie de intercambio de parejas, o al menos que yo me follara a su mujer mientras él se hacía una paja. Pero eso no pasó.

En fin, él murió poco tiempo después de ser pillado con las manos en la masa y la otra, también funcionaria, anda desaparecida desde hace años y muy próxima a la jubilación, si no lo está ya.

Hará como un mes que una extraña pareja viene a desayunar al bar. Él anda con la ayuda de una muleta a causa de alguna lesión y ella siempre va con una camiseta rosa o de colores semejantes más unos pantalocitos cortos y blancos, toda rubia y bronceada, con sus cincuenta años a cuestas, sin duda muy bien llevados. Gente de pasta, gente poco trabajada, gente bien cuidada y no de ahora. Esto es algo que se ve a legua.

En todo este tiempo, en todas estas mañanas, he tenido parecida sensación que con aquella pareja. No sé, es evidente que si tú ya peinas canas aunque conserves todo el pelo y andes ayudado de una muleta con una mujer tan rechoncha, colorida y llena de vida como la que te ayuda a que te sientes en el taburete, es evidente, digo, que el tipo pensará que el camarero del bar donde desayunas estará pensando qué desperdicio de mujer, y más aún si tú has sido un tío bien criado, de familia con pasta y buena genética que por circunstancias de la vida ahora se ve poco menos que inválido.

Yo procuro no hacer mucho caso a pesar de su insistencia en desayunar en las narices de la barra en lugar de sentarse, cosa nada difícil pues a esa temprana hora todavía estoy de cocina con las pulgas, entrando y saliendo. Pero de todas formas es evidente. La tía está para reventarla.

Hoy, por primera vez, han venido al mediodía. En la barra, por supuesto, en su sitio. A todos los clientes les gusta estar en "su" sitio. Es como si no se si sintieran ellos cuando están fuera de él. "Este es mi sitio" Como en la escuela. Y cuando queda libre van pitando hacia él. Curioso.

Conocen mi nombre, lo han oído en boca de otros clientes. Yo no sé como se llaman ellos ni voy a preguntárselo. "Ver, oír y callar"

Tiré unas cañas que él alabó, unas cañas de las antiguas, del vaso de veinte centilitros, ahí donde se demuestra la maestría. No es extraño tal halago, mucha gente lo hace, más aún en este pueblo de zaques. Y de ahí, de la cerveza, salió la conversación que nos llevó hasta Madrid, su ciudad natal, capital de las cañas bien tiradas. O al menos lo era.

Entusiasmados por la coincidencia comentamos sitios, bares y restaurantes, ante la aburrida mirada de la chica. En una de esas me fui a atender las mesas y al volver vi que ella andaba como discutiendo por teléfono. Ver, oír y callar.

Pidieron una tabla de lomo "Joselito" que alabaron al primer bocado.


Está cojonudo.


Luego se fueron, bajé las cortinas y cerré el bar.


----------



## Discordante (19 Ago 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero esta guerra la veo estancada, como no haya un plan super secreto o información que no sabemos, yo a esto no le veo mucho más futuro. Yo voto porque toca una especie de paz o algo así. El esfuerzo de todas las partes parece que se ha agotado. No hay más. Eso me parece a mí.



Totalmente. Ambos ejercitos estan agotados y en reserva. He leido que Rusia espera que el invierno les favorezca (Ucrania esta mas agotada que Rusia obviamente) y puedan o negociar algo mejor o incluso lanzar una ofensiva (aunque en invierno todos lo analistas creen que es un suicidio tratar de ganar terreno contra posiciones defensivas fortificadas).

Ucrania esta tratando de expulsar de Jerson a Rusia antes de meterse de lleno en Otoño y mejorar su posicion negociadora de cara al invierno.




Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué bromista
> 
> Estuve en Acerinox en Algeciras. A la entrada de la fábrica tienen un detector de radioactividad para la chatarra que entra en camiones.
> 
> ...



¿Ese dia? Seria varios despues ¿No? Quiero decir la radioactividad de Chernobyl se extendio con particulas radiactivas que viajaban a la velocidad de los vientos no de la luz...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Las tropas de ocupación rusas evacuan a sus 300 de Ucrania. 

Es extraño, dicen que no tienen bajas, pero ¿están llenos hasta el techo?


----------



## Plutarko (19 Ago 2022)

No se si os dais cuenta de que con ese volumen de armas nunca van a poder ganar la guerra. EEUU simplemente esta aprobechando para probar su material y mover dinero para que los de arriba se forren. Un negocio redondo para EEUU y ruinoso para el Ucraniano medio. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Kron II (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Todo eso lo conozco y es cierto...pero dígame si se puede seguir esa estrategia sin armas?
> Acaso Vietnam del norte fabricaba armas y explosivos? O las recibía de la URSS y China?
> Sin armamento no hay estrategia posible



Cierto, pero sin una estrategia ganadora no hay victoria posible aun disponiendo de todas las armas convencionales del mundo. Y actualmente el ejercito ruso es una picadora de carne humana, mientras que el ejercito Ucraniano está más cerca del colapso que de alguna victoria decisiva (Vietnam del Norte ni siquiera requirió de alguna para expulsar a los americanos, por eso les llamo maestros de la guerra de guerrillas). Si se suma la presión económica que sufren los "suministradores de armas" y el arsenal limitado que pueden proporcionar (sólo China tiene actualmente la capacidad económica e industrial de proporcionar armas a un aliado durante largo tiempo), parece que la suerte de esta guerra está echada.

Lo explico de otra forma: si te enfrentas a un enemigo superior mostrando un frente claro tarde o temprano estarás derrotado. Si, además, ese enemigo hace frontera contigo, usar esa forma de estrategia es demencial, y denota que EE.UU. y Occidente, en general, no ha aprendido nada de sus derrotas militares en el pasado. Esto último lo digo porque se supone que son los países occidentales quienes han formado y/o dirigido a los militares ucranianos.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Ayer en el noticiero de las 8 en la COPE , entrevistaron a un tipo y dejó a los mass media como a un trapo.

Explicó que eran los ucras quienes estaban poniendo en peligro Zaporiyia, explicó que con bombas OTAN se bobardea a poblacion civil, explicó que era Rusia quien estaba ganando la guerra y Ucrania no tenia ninguna posibilidad-
Y no era para nada pro-Putin, solo decia la verdad objetiva.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

A saber el estado en que se encuentra.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He leído que Rusia podría tener falta de gas este invierno. ¡Sorprendente!
> 
> 
> Tienen gas, mucho gas, pero las turbinas y todo lo necesario pra su extracción y transporte lo fabrican empresas suecas y alemanas y no están llegando repuestos.
> ...





Por favor...


----------



## UNKAS (19 Ago 2022)

Por si los ucranianos quieren repetir la jugada del otro día, aquí les dejo las coordenadas publicadas de la nueva base de los wagnerianos en Bakhmut. Van cortos de tabaco, así que a mandarles una lluvia de segarros.


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

joer joer
Acabo de leer la última del pollo fliper. Que alguien le diga que vuelva a leerlo y sea consciente de una vez de que sus fuentes son prensa satírica...


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos proporcionará a Ucrania 15 drones Sky Eagle, misiles anti-radar HARM, sistemas antitanque TOW, 1,000 Javelins, 16 obuses de 105 mm y 36.000 proyectiles para ellos, 40 vehículos MRAP.

Además, como parte del nuevo paquete de asistencia, Ucrania recibirá municiones para HIMARS en cantidad indeterminada .


----------



## delhierro (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las tropas de ocupación rusas evacuan a sus 300 de Ucrania.
> 
> Es extraño, dicen que no tienen bajas, pero ¿están llenos hasta el techo?



Lo que dicen es que tiene pocas bajas. Si te fijas evacuan a los heridos, algunos con una herida en la mano. ¿ has visto algo similar en los ucranianos ? Pues no, la mayoria de los heridos se convierten en muertos, estan en trincheras y zonas fortificadas bajo el fuego ruso donde no hay hospitales de campaña y posiblemente ni medicos ( que se habran pirado en masa del pais, porque pueden pagar los sobornos ) y donde las evacuaciones son escasas.

Claro que tienen bajas , es una guerra, el tema es tener pocas, y menos que el enemigo.

--------------

En cuanto a que el frente no se mueve yo sigo este mapa. El tio es ucraniano, pero reconoce las cosas. De primeras sigue lo que dice el mando de Kiev pero cuando hay fotos o videos por la red ACTUALIZA.





__





Cargando…






www.google.com





Ya ha puesto las dos aldeas capturadas esta mañana por los rusos. Claro que se mueve el frente. Se mueve despacio, pero no por publicar el video de un ataque 100 veces o la foto de un tanque destruido 200 va a cambiar la realidad.


----------



## Clavisto (19 Ago 2022)

"La rutina es el flotador del solitario", pensaba al mear un árbol. El sol del sábado se iba de la misma forma que el del viernes, imaginé, y volví a pensar, y fue que me pareció que cuanto más débil está, mejor pinta al cielo.

Y cuidándome de pisar la tierra embarrada caminé escuchando mi música elegida por la máquina, y entonces dio con una que me trajo amargos recuerdos, tanto que al terminar hubiera deseado que volviera a empezar, pues a veces nos pasa que la tristeza por una alegría pasada se convierte en placentera, y es que uno jamás hace nada tan a disgusto sin que obtenga un cierto placer en ello: barro somos, y nadie más que nuestras manos nos moldean. Si hacemos lo que hacemos es porque otras muchas cosas nos gustan menos.

Vi a un padre caminar junto a su hijo que, con mucho cuidado y cara de cruz, por la mitad de un largo charco pedaleaba su pequeña bicicleta. Y fue cosa que me sorprendió la tranquilidad del padre, tanto que cuando me dieron sus espaldas yo no les di la mía, y mirando como se alejaban me maravillé de lo que acababa de ver. Y entonces recordé y comprendí porqué el padre es Superman para sus hijos cuando estos aún van con sus bicicletillas por mitad de un frío charco de lluvia primaveral.

Pasaron más canciones, algunas antes que otras, y vi más gente bajo las nubes bajas, y mientras me encontraba con algun@s que reconocía a pesar del tiempo pasado, pensé que ellos también hacían lo mismo conmigo, y también pensé que ignorarnos no cambiaba nada, a veces creemos que cuando el sol se va también nosotros nos vamos, y cambiamos, y nos transformamos, pero no, es sólo una ilusión, nuestro rostro es el mismo cuando llega el ocaso, el mismo de hace diez años, y no es tan poca la luz como para hacernos los ciegos, sino es porque ciegos es como queremos estar cuando el sol se va y nos enseña sin que nosotros queramos.

Y cuando la guitarra de la Reina de Mayo volvió para cantarme su melodía, el sol se desnudó de las nubes, y entonces le di mi espalda a las sombras que llegaban y lo miré, y sentí que hacía mucho tiempo que no lo hacía, y viendo como se iba a lo lejos, poco a poco, pensé que era lo más hermoso del mundo, y cuando se fue y sólo quedó su luz que se iba, no supe por donde seguir mi camino, y entonces, cuando las nubes bajas de la noche empezaron a comerse mi pecho, metí las manos en los bolsillos y me fui a casa antes de que encontraran mi corazón.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ayer en el noticiero de las 8 en la COPE , entrevistaron a un tipo y dejó a los mass media como a un trapo.
> 
> Explicó que eran los ucras quienes estaban poniendo en peligro Zaporiyia, explicó que con bombas OTAN se bobardea a poblacion civil, explicó que era Rusia quien estaba ganando la guerra y Ucrania no tenia ninguna posibilidad-
> Y no era para nada pro-Putin, solo decia la verdad objetiva.



"la verdad objetiva"  El mejor chiste del día.

"Decía la verdad porque piensa lo mismo que yo"


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Ya señalé que tiene usted una especial obsesión con el comunismo y espero, por su salud mental, que en el devenir de los años no sufra una catarsis que le haga caer en el "demoníaco" comunismo. Sería una labor titánica acomodar en su cabeza las fobias pasadas convertidas en filias. Que su dios no lo quiera.
> Una vez expuesta mi más sincera preocupación por la posibilidad de que le suceda semejante escenario voy a comentarle que dudo mucho que los que usted llama "comunistas a ultranza" piensen que es un renacer de la URSS. Más bien pudiera ser una oportunidad para ajustar cuentas con el imperio que más daño ha hecho a la humanidad en su historia y con su capitalismo salvaje. Oportunidad para otro mundo en que los países sean soberanos y sus relaciones sean diferentes basadas en una coexistencia honesta. ¿Ingenuo?, es posible, pero de esto va a salir otro mundo; puede ser a peor, pero igual tenemos algunas sorpresas. Lo que está claro es que esto no va a ser igual y el actual sistema mundial no tiene mucho más recorrido; demasiados frentes, demasiadas grietas y vías de agua y enemigos formidables. Momentos interesantes.



No hombre, no es una obsesión. Lo que sucede es que lo veo como lo que es, una herramienta más de determinados grandes capitales para destruir competencias. Lo que me enerva es que ya en pleno siglo XXI todavía haya gente que no se haya dado cuenta, al menos en Burbuja.

Respecto de eso de convertirme al comunismo, pues verá, cuando los burros vuelen. Lo mío con Dios es algo muy serio. Podría sobrepasar los límites de la pedantería si explicase las cosas que he vivido, así que lo omitiré, pero créame, yo ya no tengo vuelta atrás en esto mío, así me torturen y maten.

Por otro lado, el futuro, si no me equivoco, que nos espera en 'nuestra zona', es el fascismo y ultra-conservadurismo más desbocado que podamos imaginar, dejando al nazismo como una ideología 'suave'. Y no es que se me haya ocurrido ahora, llevo diciéndolo desde hace años en estos mismo foros. Si hace falta tiro de hemeroteca burbujil.

En lo que sí podemos estar de acuerdo, es en que el mundo va a cambiar muchísimo y por ahora hacia peor. Y no sé cuanto va a durar esto.

Y acabo. Cuando he 'señalado' a los 'comunistas a ultranza', estaba pensando en elementos como @ZHU DE , que es un fanático irrecuperable. Y es que me revienta ver que cada vez que aparece una bandera de la URSS, el tipo pretende que ese es el paradigma de la Rusia actual. Imagino que coincidiremos en que no es tal.


----------



## Elimina (19 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "la verdad objetiva"  El mejor chiste del día.
> 
> "Decía la verdad porque piensa lo mismo que yo"



No hay verdad subjetiva. Sólo hay formas subjetivas de contarla.


----------



## Expected (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



"No hay Ucraniano que no sea gitano" dice el refranero español.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Tu también tienes una venda en los ojos?
> 
> Todos estos ataques han sido apoyados antes por artillería, luego salen las tropas de infantería, si encuentran resistencia se repliegan y ya conocen las posiciones ucranianas, otro bombardeo y vuelta a empezar, así día tras día.
> 
> ...



Alvin, el @El Promotor miente y distorsiona por sistema, y usa cualquier cosa para polemizar. Lo que no tengo claro todavía, es si realmente es fiel a las ideas que aparentemente defiende, o si solo es un polemista a sueldo que busca aumentar el número de mensajes.


----------



## piru (19 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...




Ni en Vietnam había una mayoría de población americana, ni en Afganistan había una mayoría de población rusa.

Ucrania era hasta hace 30 años parte de Rusia y la mayoría de la población es rusa.

No hay comparación posible.


----------



## rejon (19 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la dictadura sanadora continuando para bingo:



Un espía de Rusia en una cárcel llena de polacos. Cuando salga de la cárcel tendrá el culo como un bebeero patos...


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "No dejaremos que se salgan con la suya los bastardos que trajeron la guerra a nuestro país" - El diputado ucraniano Geo Leros criticó duramente al principal payaso de Kiev
> 
> Las críticas cayeron sobre Zelenskyy después de su escandalosa entrevista con The Washington Post, en la que admitió que conocía la operación especial rusa que se estaba preparando y se mantuvo callado al respecto. Según Leros, el principal payaso de Kiev y su entorno se enfrentarán a un tribunal por la muerte de miles de ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Cada vez encontramos más síntomas del golpe de Estado que va a destronar a Zelensky. Lo que falta por saber, es si quien ocupa su lugar será peor o mucho peor que él... o mejor, quien sabe.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me temo que aquí se sigue enzarzado en lo que no dudo en calificar como odio ancestral entre dos visiones del mundo totalmente irreconciliables, entre racionalidad y barbarie. Alguien, en el paroxismo del choque armado que expresó tal contradicción dijo al respecto muy sabiamente:
> 
> 
> Venceréis, porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta. Pero no convenceréis, porque para convencer hay que persuadir. Y para persuadir necesitaréis algo que os falta: razón y derecho en la lucha. Me parece inútil el pediros que penséis en España. He dicho».
> ...



Grande Unamuno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

pues si la guerra es una pantomima con chatarra , tal como llevo sosteniendo desde el principio ...

¿ cuál es el verdadero sentido ? listo del haba


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

¿ se supone que esos fuegos artificiales matan gente ?


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Rusia aisla Mikolaiev bombardeando el puente sobre el rio Bug. 

La ciudad queda dividida en dos.


----------



## crocodile (19 Ago 2022)

Activadas las defensas aéreas en Sevastopol, Crimea, se escuchan explosiones.


----------



## niraj (19 Ago 2022)

IPP alemán en el 37,2%. Las empresas comienzan a abandonar el país.

Pero no al sur de Europa. El grupo VW está construyendo al menos 3 fábricas en China, a pesar de que sus ventas caen a doble dígito en el país


----------



## Sony Crockett (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ se supone que esos fuegos artificiales matan gente ?



Este tío ya está muerto, solo que no lo sabe, es cuestión de días o semanas para que los rusos acaben cazando a esta unidad artillera.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un militar capturado de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ◾ No hay vacaciones, La actitud hacia la gente era horrible, Fueron arrojados como carne al campo de batalla.
> 
> ...



Recordemos testimonios como este cuando aparezcan informaciones u opiniones diciendo que 'se lucha contra los nazis'. La realidad, desgraciadamente, es que la mayoría de gente que está cayendo del lado ucraniano no lo son. Los que sí lo son, excepto unos pocos fanáticos de la guerra, se quedan bien atrás para disparar a sus propios compatriotas si intentan salvar sus vidas de una muerte segura. Tengamos piedad por aquellos que van a la guerra obligados. También por los que van engañados. No vayamos a terminar siendo tan miserables como los que destruyen sus vidas y las de los soldados rusos, así como los ciudadanos inocentes que viven en las Repúblicas Libres.


----------



## niraj (19 Ago 2022)

[Forwarded from UKR LEAKS]
[ Photo ]
*LA GENTE COMÚN-ENEMIGOS DE UCRANIA

Se informa que en Ucrania entró en vigor una ley sobre el colaboracionismo que prohíbe la Recepción y transferencia de ayuda humanitaria. La pena es de hasta 15 años de prisión. 

Este es un buen recordatorio de que el principal enemigo del régimen de Kiev es el pueblo de Ucrania. Si sigue vivo, ya está en contra del régimen: ¡conseguir comida ya es un crimen!*


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A saber el estado en que se encuentra.



En el vídeo se ve como se derriban varios, pero no todos.
Esa cabeza de puente es insostenible y poco justificable. Si las cosas se ponen feas me retiraría hasta el rio


----------



## niraj (19 Ago 2022)

Educar para la "paz".
Así son los nuevos libros escolares en Ucrania


----------



## Pato Sentado (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recordemos testimonios como este cuando aparezcan informaciones u opiniones diciendo que 'se lucha contra los nazis'. La realidad, desgraciadamente, es que la mayoría de gente que está cayendo del lado ucraniano no lo son. Los que sí lo son, excepto unos pocos fanáticos de la guerra, se quedan bien atrás para disparar a sus propios compatriotas si intentan salvar sus vidas de una muerte segura. Tengamos piedad por aquellos que van a la guerra obligados. También por los que van engañados. No vayamos a terminar siendo tan miserables como los que destruyen sus vidas y las de los soldados rusos, así como los ciudadanos inocentes que viven en las Repúblicas Libres.



Recordemos por favor. En esos mensajes tan divertidos con videos en los que vuelan torretas o gente, no son monstruos fanatizados, son gente normal más o menos obligada, los ucranianos del todo.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Vietnam del Norte siguió la misma estrategia contra los Franceses y los Americanos (a menudo a la gente se le olvida que antes de expulsar a los americanos habían expulsado a los franceses): una guerra de guerrillas aprovechando al máximo el terreno y golpeando las líneas de suministro.
> 
> Con los americanos, perfeccionaron esta forma de lucha hasta convertirse en maestros e introdujeron dos elementos nuevos: ganarse el corazón para su causa de los campesinos, lo cual era clave para su lucha, ya que les proporcionaba la capacidad de moverse sin ninguna línea de suministro; y aprovechar que fue la primera guerra televisada para mostrar al pueblo americano que su ejercito nunca tuvo el control, y esto fue, en última instancia, lo que provoco la insostenible presión social que condujo a la retirada de las tropas americanas de Vietnam.



Ya, ya, pero en realidad quienes 'expulsaron' a los franceses fueron los yankis (o mejor, las corporaciones que los utilizan). Querían quedarse con el control del caucho y del opio, que era para lo mismo que los franceses estaban allí, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Venga, ¡todos a firmar en Change.org!
> 
> Yo jamás había firmado en un sitio de estos nada (no me gusta dar mis datos) pero aquí lo hice hace unos meses. Me parece vergonzoso que esto pueda ocurrir en un país de la UE y que nuestro Gobierno esté tan callado.
> 
> ...



¿Sabía usted que 'Change.org' es de Soros? ¡y qué curiosa pregunta surge ante tal hecho!


----------



## lapetus (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rusia aisla Mikolaiev bombardeando el puente sobre el rio Bug.
> 
> La ciudad queda dividida en dos.



El video dice que sólo sufrió daños.



crocodile dijo:


> Activadas las defensas aéreas en Sevastoool, Crimea, se escuchan explosiones.



Es una ZSU disparando. Seguramente a algún dron.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> La URSS nunca ha pretendido derrotar y nunca invadió Afganistan.
> 
> Estudia un poquito de historia antes de hablar de lo que no sabes:
> 
> ...



Lo que a mi me parece, es que para entender este conflicto y sus circunstancias, habría primero que entender qué es eso que se ha venido a llamar 'Afganistán'. Y la realidad, es que allí desde hace mucho no existe una homogeneidad como la de otros pueblos. Es una región donde en cada zona triunfa un determinado tribalismo con sus líderes locales, no es una nación realmente unida.


----------



## niraj (19 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161736
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина


РАДИ ПРОГРЕССА, РАДИ ВСЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВА!!! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





Bandera bombardeó Svetlodarsk durante la distribución de agua, que se distribuye a los locales en el área de la escuela. Murieron 3 civiles, uno de ellos un niño, 12 personas resultaron heridas.

Y seguramente, el fuego fue corregido por alguien de la zona, con una olla en lugar de una cabeza.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> No se si os dais cuenta de que con ese volumen de armas nunca van a poder ganar la guerra. EEUU simplemente esta aprobechando para probar su material y mover dinero para que los de arriba se forren. Un negocio redondo para EEUU y ruinoso para el Ucraniano medio.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



El ucraniano medio no cuenta para nada, ni siquiera para su gobierno.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> En el vídeo se ve como se derriban varios, pero no todos.



 No derriban ná. Las explosiones que ves en el aire no son más que el misil antiaéreo liberando la nube de metralla interceptora.


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> IPP alemán en el 37,2%. Las empresas comienzan a abandonar el país.
> 
> Pero no al sur de Europa. El grupo VW está construyendo al menos 3 fábricas en China, a pesar de que sus ventas caen a doble dígito en el país



Soñar no preña, pero aleja la depresión... solo un rato.


----------



## kelden (19 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Soñar no preña, pero aleja la depresión... solo un rato.



Yo no se que estarán pensando los rusos, pero si yo fuera Putin los alemanes no iban a ver un gramo de gas ruso hasta que salieran de la OTAN y echaran a los yankis del pais. Lo mismo para todos los demás.

Es que no se quien puede creer que después de haber ido a por ellos, pero a la yugular para hundirlos en la mierda, se puede hacer borrón y cuenta nueva como si no hubiera pasado nada: oye Vladi ... que era broma ... no te pongas así, coño ....


----------



## niraj (19 Ago 2022)

El Secretario general de la ONU instó a Rusia a no desconectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhia de la red eléctrica de Ucrania.

"La electricidad de Zaporizhia es electricidad ucraniana", dijo Guterres.

Por alguna razon, no recuerdo los llamamientos del Secretario general de la ONU de la serie "las reservas de divisas de la Federación rusa son reservas rusas".

O "el petróleo de los campos sirios es petróleo sirio".

@RadioStydoba


----------



## Saturnin (19 Ago 2022)

*No pagar las facturas de luz y gas: la polémica campaña que ha revolucionado Reino Unido*









No pagar las facturas de luz y gas: la polémica campaña que ha revolucionado Reino Unido


La organización "No Pagues Reino Unido" ha lanzado una campaña de desobediencia civil para instar a la ciudadanía británica a no pagar las facturas de luz y gas ante el aumento "desorbitado" del precio




www.antena3.com


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2022)

21 barcos han salido de Ucrania entre el 1 y el 15 de agosto.
Sólo uno se dirigió a África con 20 mil toneladas de trigo. 
Eso es el 4% de todas las enviadas y vemos lo ansioso 
que está Ucrania por sacar todos estos 20 millones de Tns.
de trigo fuera de Ucrania y ayudar a la crisis alimentaria ...









Progress report, 1-15 August 2022 | United Nations


The Joint Coordination Centre (JCC) was inaugurated in Istanbul on 27 July following the Black Sea Grain Initiative launched by Russian Federation, Türkiye, Ukraine and the United Nations.




www.un.org


----------



## Carlos Dutty (19 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué bromista
> 
> Estuve en Acerinox en Algeciras. A la entrada de la fábrica tienen un detector de radioactividad para la chatarra que entra en camiones.
> 
> ...



Según esto no:



Pero vamos, supongo que se referirá a niveles peligrosos.


----------



## piru (19 Ago 2022)

Farlopensky tiene problemas para reclutar carne de cañón.




t.me/Eurekapress/4910


----------



## mazuste (19 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El Secretario general de la ONU instó a Rusia a no desconectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhia de la red eléctrica de Ucrania.
> 
> "La electricidad de Zaporizhia es electricidad ucraniana", dijo Guterres.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. Y todavía hay quien piensa que el Guterres tiene buenas intenciones...


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El Secretario general de la ONU instó a Rusia a no desconectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhia de la red eléctrica de Ucrania.
> 
> "La electricidad de Zaporizhia es electricidad ucraniana", dijo Guterres.
> 
> ...



¿Qué quiere que le diga? es una *muy acertada* conclusión la suya ante la farisáica actitud de Guterres. Ha faltado decir: 'Y Gibraltar es español y las Malvinas argentinas'.


----------



## Peineto (19 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> 21 barcos han salido de Ucrania entre el 1 y el 15 de agosto.
> Sólo uno se dirigió a África con 20 mil toneladas de trigo.
> Eso es el 4% de todas las enviadas y vemos lo ansioso
> que está Ucrania por sacar todos estos 20 millones de Tns.
> ...



La mayor parte de ese trigo pertenece a Vanguard y demás hdlgp.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> El Secretario general de la ONU instó a Rusia a no desconectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhia de la red eléctrica de Ucrania.
> 
> "La electricidad de Zaporizhia es electricidad ucraniana", dijo Guterres.
> 
> ...



Ni en Iraq, ni en Libia, ni en Afganistán, ni... Sí, es realmente curioso todo esto.


----------



## vettonio (19 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Recordemos testimonios como este cuando aparezcan informaciones u opiniones diciendo que 'se lucha contra los nazis'. La realidad, desgraciadamente, es que la mayoría de gente que está cayendo del lado ucraniano no lo son. Los que sí lo son, excepto unos pocos fanáticos de la guerra, se quedan bien atrás para disparar a sus propios compatriotas si intentan salvar sus vidas de una muerte segura. Tengamos piedad por aquellos que van a la guerra obligados. También por los que van engañados. No vayamos a terminar siendo tan miserables como los que destruyen sus vidas y las de los soldados rusos, así como los ciudadanos inocentes que viven en las Repúblicas Libres.



De acuerdo en parte.

Todos los días en las fuentes habituales hay una lista muy numerosa de ukros eliminados con sus grados e historial. La mayoría eran piezas de cuidado.

Obviamente no muestran a los centenares de soldados rasos.


----------



## Loignorito (19 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Según esto no:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero vamos, supongo que se referirá a niveles peligrosos.



Si la reventasen ahora mismo, el grueso de la radiación iría hacia el Mar Negro y el Mediterráneo:


----------



## pemebe (19 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Para Putin sigue sin ser una guerra, y eso que los ucranianos se pasan por el forro todas las reglas. Pero el tio aguanta, esperando que sus voluntarios y los republicanos con algo de ayuda tomen lo que queda de Donetsk. Todos los dias una aldea, un pueblo, una colina. Despacio pero sin pausa.
> 
> A mi me desespera y me parece una cagada, pero..... el que manda en Rusia es Putin. Esperemos los anglos via Kiev no acaben liandola momumental con la central.



Los bombardeos de Serbia y Montenegro tampoco eran una guerra y:

Los bombardeos afectaron instalaciones tanto militares como civiles. Hospitales, puentes, refinerías de petróleo, centrales eléctricas, sedes de partidos políticos, vías férreas, escuelas y hasta la embajada de China en Belgrado fueron objetivos de las bombas.

En total, la intervención militar de la OTAN ocasionó la destrucción de 25 mil edificios residenciales, 450 kilómetros de carretera, casi 600 kilómetros de vías de ferrocarril, cerca de 40 puentes, 100 escuelas y guarderías, 30 hospitales y 14 aeródromos. Los daños materiales se cuantifican en unos 100 mil millones de dólares.

Joe Biden 1999: 

*Fui yo quien sugirió bombardear Belgrado. Fui yo quien sugirió enviar pilotos estadounidenses y volar todos los puentes del Danubio. Fui yo quien sugirió tomar sus suministros de petroleo.*


----------



## Galiciaverde (19 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Rusia amenaza con cerrar central de Zaporiya si continúan los bombardeos de Kiev*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues se iban a enterar en Kiev, porque esa central, según wikipedia: " genera alrededor de la mitad de la energía eléctrica nuclear del país y más de una quinta parte del total de energía generada en Ucrania. "
A ver de dónde se saca Zelenski ese veintitantos% de energía que va a faltarle.

Siempre están tocando las pelotas con esa central. Han tenido todo tipo de problemas, desde asaltos de ultraderechistas a experimentos con combustible nuclear inadecuado. Es un milagro que no haya habido un susto gordo de verdad. Cuando yo escribía en el hilo de Fukushima había que dar noticias de esa central cada poco.

Tras la movida del 2014 se empeñaron en meterle combustible usano y se lo encargaron a la empresa Westinghouse. Como los reactores de Zaporiya son rusos y preparados para el combustible ruso tuvieron problemas serios, incluídas fugas radiactivas. Insistieron durante más de un año, siguieron las fugas radiactivas, los problemas y tras algún susto gordo terminaron por comprar combustible nuclear ruso. 

En el hilo de Fukushima seguimos paso a paso la movida. Voy a poneros un enlace a uno de los mensajes que escribí con fecha 30 de Diciembre de 2014, es el nº 1.353 de este hilo donde íbamos relatando toda la movida. Copio algunos párrafos y pongo enlace: Desastre nuclear de Fukushima (XX)

" *Parada de emergencia en la central nuclear más grande de Ucrania ...*
... *Este accidente tuvo lugar el domingo por la mañana a las 05:59 am hora local (03:59 GMT). Las causas aún están siendo investigados, mientras que el Ministerio de Energía espera para reiniciar la unidad en los próximos días.*..

...
*A lo largo de 2014 Zaporizhzhya NPP entró en el centro de atención de los medios de comunicación mundiales en varias ocasiones. En mayo, la policía ucraniana impidieron a un grupo de hombres armados, al parecer del grupo paramilitar neonazi Sector Derecho, la entrada de la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa...

... Luego llegó la noticia de que Kiev había firmado un nuevo contrato con el productor de combustible nuclear líder en Estados Unidos, Westinghouse Electric Company, en lugar de la empresa TVEL rusa que ha estado suministrando barras de combustible a Ucrania durante años. Esto se hizo a pesar de que el uso de varillas de combustible en Estados Unidos se prohibió en 2012 debido a la incompatibilidad peligroso...*

Etc
Y seguimos con la movida en esa central.
En fin...


----------



## Argentium (19 Ago 2022)

*Rusia dejará de bombear gas a Alemania durante tres días alegando razones técnicas*
*El precio del combustible marca un nuevo máximo histórico en el mercado europeo*

La gasista estatal rusa Gazprom ha anunciado este viernes que el próximo día 31 detendrá durante tres días el bombeo de gas a Alemania para llevar a cabo el servicio técnico de la única instalación de bombeo en funcionamiento. “El 31 de agosto de 2022 el Trent 60, único equipo de bombeo operativo, se detendrá durante tres días para llevar a cabo labores de servicio técnico y mantenimiento rutinario”, ha informado la energética en su canal de Telegram.
El gigante ruso ha explicado que la única estación de bombeo que sigue activa se paralizará temporalmente y que, una vez concluidos los trabajos, el flujo de gas se retomará a un nivel de 33 millones de metros cúbicos diarios, según informa la agencia Interfax.
El gasoducto Nord Stream 1 es clave para el suministro de gas hacia el centro de Europa, no funcionará hasta el 2 de septiembre, según la compañía Gazprom, que ha justificado esta parada por razones de “mantenimiento”. Cada vez que se produce una de estas paradas, sin embargo, los analistas temen que Rusia no vuelva a retomar los bombeos hacia la UE.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (19 Ago 2022)

Espero que se zanje este tema de una puta vez, como sea.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Pues se iban a enterar en Kiev, porque esa central, según wikipedia: " genera alrededor de la mitad de la energía eléctrica nuclear del país y más de una quinta parte del total de energía generada en Ucrania. "
> A ver de dónde se saca Zelenski ese veintitantos% de energía que va a faltarle.
> 
> Siempre están tocando las pelotas con esa central. Han tenido todo tipo de problemas, desde asaltos de ultraderechistas a experimentos con combustible nuclear inadecuado. Es un milagro que no haya habido un susto gordo de verdad. Cuando yo escribía en el hilo de Fukushima había que dar noticias de esa central cada poco.
> ...



Los rusos deberían llevar a parada esa chapuza de central y desmantelarla. Es una ruina que,si no ahora, dará problemas en pocos años porque su evolución histórica es un conjunto de parches y su mantenimiento no es bueno. Pero sin 6 GW de potencia y genera mucho. De los 80 y pico TWh nucleares de Ucrania eso podría generar el 70% si están todos los reactores en marcha, y eso es 1/3 largo de la generación del país. Pero como la industria no debe estar funcionando demasiado, quizá tampoco la generación esté a tope. En todo caso esa mierda era un peligro ya antes


----------



## eltonelero (19 Ago 2022)

[]


Saturnin dijo:


> *No pagar las facturas de luz y gas: la polémica campaña que ha revolucionado Reino Unido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



años de ventaja tu.
Aqui nos pueden meter pepinos rebozados en cristales por el ano que no se planteará una campaña asi.


----------



## Toctocquienes (20 Ago 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Aquella era una pareja extraña. Aún recuerdo la primera vez que él entro en el bar. Era un tipo alto y corpulento pero saltaba a la vista que había poca fuerza en su interior; por no hablar de su mirada, típica de un tipo poco de fiar.
> 
> Aquella mañana lo despaché sin más, incluso un tanto molesto por su presencia en el vacío bar. No sé, hay gente que sin saber porqué te provoca esa sensación de incomodidad. No es que sean peligrosos, ni cansinos, ni tontos del culo pero hay algo en ellos que repele. Y claro está son sus ojos; o por mejor decir, la forma de mirar.
> 
> ...




Otro subnormal al ignore.
Cómeme los huevos hijo de puta.


----------



## delhierro (20 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no se que estarán pensando los rusos, pero si yo fuera Putin los alemanes no iban a ver un gramo de gas ruso hasta que salieran de la OTAN y echaran a los yankis del pais. Lo mismo para todos los demás.
> 
> Es que no se quien puede creer que después de haber ido a por ellos, pero a la yugular para hundirlos en la mierda, se puede hacer borrón y cuenta nueva como si no hubiera pasado nada: oye Vladi ... que era broma ... no te pongas así, coño ....



La postura de Putin es cada vez más absurda. Incluso en las paginas donde se le daba la razon, le piden que se deje de tontunas y sacuda a los de Kiev.









Сокрушительный ответ украинским террористам


Удары украинских сепаратистов по Запорожской АЭС заставляют вспоминать о пресловутых «красных линиях», переступив которые, киевский режим получит сокрушительный ответ от Русской Армии. Обстрелы вооруженными бандформированиями Украины территорий Курской, Брянской и Белгородской областей стали...




antimaydan.info





Es ridiculo que mientras te bloquean todo lo que pueden, te roban tus cuentas , le den armas a tus enemigos tu estes ocupado haciendo acuerdos para que el enemigo pueda vender trigo para pagar esas armas. O que le regales la electricidad mientras te estan bombardeando la central, el boberío debera tener un limite, los rusos son muy pacientes pero esto parece ya una puta coña.

Van a acabar provocando una catastrofe, y las cuentas se las van a pedir los suyos a Putin. Tienen potencial para que las provocaciones se acaben, no hacerlo puede acabar muy mal.
----------
Interesante en primera persona.





__





Asaltando una trinchera al lado de Donetsk


Creo que en cuanto caiga esa línea de defensa, el ejército de Ucrania es posible que se derrumbe. Lo digo porque llevan seis meses de guerra y si los ucranianos han permanecido prácticamente en las afueras de Donetsk castigando continuamente la ciudad y los rusos apenas han hecho nada para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Yomateix (20 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> años de ventaja tu.
> Aqui nos pueden meter pepinos rebozados en cristales por el ano que no se planteará una campaña asi.



Si te refieres de inmigración India si, en el resto no se en que nos aventaja Reino Unido. Una organización que simplemente tiene seguidores, como los puede tener cualquiera que se cree una cuenta en redes sociales....todo un logro. Y que espera que todos sus futuros seguidores porque ellos lo digan cancelen sus facturas y dejen de pagar el mismo día. Es decir no firman ningún tipo de acuerdo que los obligue a cumplir nada, solo confian en que todo el mundo lo haga....tiene pinta de salir bien si. Al final lo harían cuatro gatos que en cuanto vean que son los únicos, pagarán corriendo y deprisa (junto con los intereses de demora) para que no les corten la luz. Porque lo de dejar de pagar solo vale para las familias desfavorecidas (por ejemplo pertenecientes a alguna etnia sin recursos) que ellas si pueden hacerlo sin arriesgarse a sanciones.

"No Pagues Reino Unido comenzó a funcionar en junio y asegura que tiene más de 75.000 adhesiones
Los organizadores se mantienen en el anonimato por miedo a posibles represalias, pero aseguran que son solo un grupo de amigos"

Varios meses ya, más de 62.000 de personas y se han adherido según ellos 75.000 y eso que no cuesta nada, es tan sencillo como hacerte seguidor del grupo ya que no cuesta ni obliga a nada. Aún así solo han conseguido que tras repartir 1.6 millones de panfletos y salir en los medios porque estos siempre buscan noticias polémicas.....que la adhesión a su causa sea testimonial. Luego de esos 75.000 ¿Cuantos se atreverán a dejar de pagar? ¿Un 1%? Si, las eléctricas deben estar preocupadas. Puede que mucha gente deje de pagar, pero no por esa campaña chorra de un grupo de amigos que quería dar la nota, si no porque habrá mucha gente que no pueda pagar las facturas.

Más sencillo que iniciativas como esas que no sirven de nada, es montar manifestaciones varios días seguidos. Y seguro que el gobierno se plantearía tomar medidas más drásticas, porque manifestaciones con unos cientos de miles de personas quemadas, acabarían como acabarían. A los cuatro días los políticos ya estarían pensando que es mejor preocuparse de lo que tienen en casa y de que les llegue la energia y el gas, que de venderles que pasar frio y no poder pagar la luz es por el bien de Zelenski y que merece eso y más.

Verano pasado en España, si, que adelanto nos llevan....Aunque luego resultó que solo era un inútil que ni sabía que la subida de la luz no afectaba a su pueblo, aún así se negó a pagar, así le fué xD Este tipo de campañas son de cara a la galería, pero nada más.

*Un pueblo de Madrid dejará de pagar la luz para protestar contra el "descomunal abuso" de su precio*


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La postura de Putin es cada vez más absurda. Incluso en las paginas donde se le daba la razon, le piden que se deje de tontunas y sacuda a los de Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con que muchos están invitando a Putin con que responda de forma contundente. Veamos qué nos dice hoy el Pravda.







El Pravda amenaza con una "Guerra en toda regla' por los 'Ataques estadounidenses a Crimea". Pero admiten que no saben cómo les han golpeado


Parece que están más cabreados que el mono de Igueldo. Cuando en Igueldo había un mono enjaulado. Amenazan con pasar de una 'Operacion Especial" a una 'Guerra Total" disparando contra los centros de decisión del gobierno ucraniano. Veladamente están llamando "moderados" o cobardes a los...




www.burbuja.info





*El Pravda amenaza con una "Guerra en toda regla' por los 'Ataques estadounidenses a Crimea*

*. Lo principal. ¿Cómo responderemos?

Responderemos todo lo que podamos. Aviación, defensa aérea y sistemas de defensa antimisiles, artillería, misiles tácticos, "Calibre" de submarinos diesel. Esta ya no será una operación especial, sino una guerra "en toda regla*", que es poco probable que se limite a la región de Crimea. Ella irá mucho más allá de él.

Y aquí nuevamente, el pueblo inevitablemente tendrá una larga y repetida pregunta: ¿habrá los prometidas impactos en los centros de decisión?

*Hasta ahora, Moscú ha prometido esto más de una vez, pero se mostró “avergonzado”, explicando que hasta ahora no hay necesidad de atacar a Bankovaya. Después de todo, somos personas humanas, no fascistas ucranianos que destruyen a miles de civiles.*

Pero la situación, el desarrollo de las hostilidades contra Crimea, puede desarrollarse de tal manera que todavía tengamos que "perturbar" seriamente a Kyiv con nuestro "Calibre" o, peor aún, "Dagas".


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Ago 2022)

*Unidad nacionalista ejecuta a 100 compañeros de las tropas ucranianas: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*

Moscú dice que la ejecución de los soldados que abandonaron sus posiciones tenía como objetivo intimidar a otros combatientes ucranianos.









Nationalist unit executes 100 fellow Ukrainian troops – Russian MoD


Nationalist fighters from the “Kraken” regiment have executed 100 fellow Ukrainian soldiers who abandoned their positions, Moscow claims




www-rt-com.translate.goog


----------



## Yomateix (20 Ago 2022)

Y mientras tanto los políticos lo dejan muy claro. Da igual Francia, que Reino Unido, Alemania.....ellos a lo suyo. O lo que es lo mismo, no les importa lo más mínimo que sus ciudadanos no tengan ni para comer, ni para pagar la luz o la calefacción. Hay que hacer "sacrificios" Claro que de sus exageradas cuentas corrientes y con sueldos brutales pagados por aquellos que no llegan a fin de mes y a los que les exigen más sacrificios, así es muy fácil pedir al resto que se sacrifiquen. Que fácil es pedir a los que les pagan sueldos millonarios, que se sacrifiquen y paguen el precio.....me gustaría verlos a ellos si dijesen de rebajar su salario al de un mileurista mientras dure la guerra, cuanto tiempo tardaban en exigir que sus paises se desmarcasen de una guerra en la que no pintan nada.

*Macron pide aceptar "el precio de la libertad", ante las consecuencias de la guerra en Ucrania*
El presidente Emmanuel Macron pidió el viernes a los franceses aceptar "pagar el precio" de "la libertad", en una coyuntura que se anuncia difícil debido al "ataque brutal" de *Rusia* contra *Ucrania*.


Y mientras tanto Guterres pide a Rusia que soporten los ataques a la central, mientras los acusan a ellos de provocarlos (aunque no haya por donde cogerlo) y mientras hacen todo esto, que en lugar de usar la energía para su propio beneficio, que se la regalen a Ucrania. Una petición sensata sin duda......si es que piden cada cosa.

*El jefe de la ONU pide a Rusia no cortar la central nuclear de Zaporiyia de la red ucraniana*
El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, *pidió este viernes a Rusia que no corte la central nuclear de Zaporiyia de la red eléctrica ucraniana*, cuando Ucrania y Rusia se acusan mutuamente de bombardeos en la planta.

"Por supuesto, la electricidad de Zaporiyia es electricidad ucraniana (...) este principio* debe respetarse plenamente"*, declaró Guterres


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> *Unidad nacionalista ejecuta a 100 compañeros de las tropas ucranianas: Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia*
> 
> Moscú dice que la ejecución de los soldados que abandonaron sus posiciones tenía como objetivo intimidar a otros combatientes ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Cómo no podía ser de otra forma, las informaciones de muertos son siempre múltiplos exactos de 100. Los rusos siempre tan precisos.


----------



## crocodile (20 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La postura de Putin es cada vez más absurda. Incluso en las paginas donde se le daba la razon, le piden que se deje de tontunas y sacuda a los de Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putiniano cada vez más dubitativo, es evidente que ya prepara pasteleos con USA/OTAN, miedo me da.


----------



## HDR (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (20 Ago 2022)

Sabemos algo de los nuevos juguetes que le van a mandar a Ukraine?


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

Russia buys 1,000 drones from Iran and expands the level of strategic cooperation


Written by - Elijah J. Magnier: Iran and Russia had expanded the level of their strategic cooperation in various fields, most recently in space when a Russian rocket launched an Iranian satellite into orbit from the Russian launch facility in Kazakhstan. Iran will undoubtedly benefit from...




ejmagnier.com





Política de Oriente Medio
*RUSIA COMPRA 1.000 DRONES A IRÁN Y AMPLÍA EL NIVEL DE COOPERACIÓN ESTRATÉGICA*

Escrito por - Elijah J. Magnier:

Irán y Rusia han ampliado el nivel de su cooperación estratégica en varios campos, más recientemente en el espacio cuando un cohete ruso puso en órbita un satélite iraní desde la instalación de lanzamiento rusa en Kazajistán. Sin duda, Irán se beneficiará de la renovación de su banco de objetivos y de la identificación de más blancos relacionados con sus enemigos asentados en Oriente Medio, principalmente las bases militares estadounidenses e Israel. Además, Rusia ha firmado un contrato con Irán para la compra de 1.000 aviones no tripulados después de que Irán entregara unos cuantos aviones y un simulador en el que se entrenaron los oficiales rusos: utilizaron con éxito los primeros aviones no tripulados en Ucrania. Este movimiento se considera inédito para una superpotencia que compra sus drones a Irán. Teherán considera que se trata de un reconocimiento a su avanzada y eficaz industria militar, conseguida a pesar de los 43 años de sanciones estadounidenses a la "República Islámica". 

Rusia no ha dedicado mucha atención ni una inversión adecuada a la industria de los drones en la última década. En su lugar, Moscú se ha centrado en el desarrollo de misiles hipersónicos, con los que ha conseguido alcanzar un nivel operativo de esta tecnología por delante de Estados Unidos. El interés de Rusia en el desarrollo militar se ha concentrado en los misiles estratégicos con cabeza nuclear, mientras que, de hecho, los drones se han convertido en algo necesario para cualquier ejército. Irán también desarrolló sus misiles de largo alcance y precisión para alcanzar una distancia de 2000 km y fueron utilizados con éxito en Irak y Siria contra diferentes objetivos. Sin embargo, como podemos ver, Teherán también se centró en el desarrollo intensivo de su industria de aviones no tripulados. Teherán la utilizó en Siria y la cedió a sus aliados en Líbano, Siria, Irak y Yemen, transfiriendo también experiencias a los palestinos de Gaza.

Según fuentes bien informadas de Irán, "la compra de aviones no tripulados por parte de una superpotencia como Rusia es un importante indicio que confirma la calidad y el desarrollo de la industria iraní, que ha logrado producir los aviones no tripulados más avanzados, como el Shahid 129, que puede volar durante un período superior a 24 horas. Esto es lo que atrajo a Rusia, especialmente para su uso en su guerra en Ucrania".


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (20 Ago 2022)

Disculpen, últimamente he dejado de seguir el hilo y nunca me he informado por los medios de comunicación. 

Mi intuición, no obstante, me hace sentir que el ataque de Rusia se ha estancado y no va a conseguir colonizar todo el borde del Mar Negro. 

Podéis confirmarme y darme alguna clave de las últimas semanas? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peineto (20 Ago 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Disculpen, últimamente he dejado de seguir el hilo y nunca me he informado por los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Mi intuición, no obstante, me hace sentir que el ataque de Rusia se ha estancado y no va a conseguir colonizar todo el borde del Mar Negro.
> 
> Podéis confirmarme y darme alguna clave de las últimas semanas? Gracias de antemano.



Estancada para nada, simplemente va al ritmo que marca el estado mayor ruso y no Hollywood.


----------



## Expected (20 Ago 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Disculpen, últimamente he dejado de seguir el hilo y nunca me he informado por los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Mi intuición, no obstante, me hace sentir que el ataque de Rusia se ha estancado y no va a conseguir colonizar todo el borde del Mar Negro.
> 
> Podéis confirmarme y darme alguna clave de las últimas semanas? Gracias de antemano.



mala intuición. Los rusos avanzan inexorablemente. El ejército ucro es casI inexistente. Riesgo máximo porque quieren morir matando (ejecutan sin piedad a sus propios compañeros, atacan a la vetusta central nuclear protegida por los rusos y lanzan ataques a la desesperada en la península rusa de Crimea con los 4 Himars que les quedan y usando a yihadistas pagados por Usa para sabotear algún que otro depósito de municiones). Le han ofrecido pactar la paz a Zelensky...pero entre que iba hasta arriba de "ansiolíticos" y que tiene ya dinero para 3 vidas....ha obviado la propuesta. Europa se empobrece por segundos mientras tanto.


----------



## apocalippsis (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Pues se iban a enterar en Kiev, porque esa central, según wikipedia: " genera alrededor de la mitad de la energía eléctrica nuclear del país y más de una quinta parte del total de energía generada en Ucrania. "
> A ver de dónde se saca Zelenski ese veintitantos% de energía que va a faltarle.
> 
> Siempre están tocando las pelotas con esa central. Han tenido todo tipo de problemas, desde asaltos de ultraderechistas a experimentos con combustible nuclear inadecuado. Es un milagro que no haya habido un susto gordo de verdad. Cuando yo escribía en el hilo de Fukushima había que dar noticias de esa central cada poco.
> ...



Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final fisiona.
Podría ser el Maine que con desesperación buscan los anglos.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La postura de Putin es cada vez más absurda. Incluso en las paginas donde se le daba la razon, le piden que se deje de tontunas y sacuda a los de Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve que hay una gran diferencia entre la doctrina USA y la Rusa, unos masacran sin mirar para evitar que los soldados muertos les jodan las encuestas y otros intentan evitar daños pasando de opiniones, encuestas y mierdas.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Otro subnormal al ignore.
> Cómeme los huevos hijo de puta.



Mira por donde el que se va al ignore eres tú y no Clavisto.

No hay mas que repasar tus mensajes para ver que eres un desquiciado.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues si quieres informarte hay que hacerlo .... pq para propaganda ya tenemos tele 5. Hay gente q queremos enterarnos de lo que pasa.
> 
> De hecho tu estas en un tris de pasar a mi lista de ignorados. Te aguanto pq de tanto en tanto aportas alguna cosilla y eres educado



Al ignore por pesado y responder a pesados


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Al ignore por pesado y responder a pesados



Pero sé consecuente y hazlo 

Ya lo hago yo... señormulticuenta


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Ago 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Disculpen, últimamente he dejado de seguir el hilo y nunca me he informado por los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Mi intuición, no obstante, me hace sentir que el ataque de Rusia se ha estancado y no va a conseguir colonizar todo el borde del Mar Negro.
> 
> Podéis confirmarme y darme alguna clave de las últimas semanas? Gracias de antemano.



"colonizar"?


----------



## España1 (20 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Estados Unidos proporcionará a Ucrania 15 drones Sky Eagle, misiles antirradar HARM, sistemas antitanque TOW y 1.000 sistemas de defensa antimisiles Javelin - Pentágono*
> 
> El ejército estadounidense también está explorando la posibilidad de suministrar a Kiev nuevos tipos de armas que "cambiarán la situación en el campo de batalla" en el sur y el este del país
> 
> ...



Por fin. Game changers!!


----------



## Kill33r (20 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero alguien en su sano juicio piensa que los alemanes, franceses, italianos, holandeses, belgas, etc... van a querer perder su estado de bienestar que tanto les ha costado mantener por un país con Ucrania lleno de corruptos, fascistas y gente de mal vivir. Esto no puede terminar bien de ninguna de las maneras...



Justo has ido a nombrar los países con ciudadanos que llevan 2 y 3 dosis de ARNm génico experimental por un virus que aún no está aislado ni purificado cuanto menos cultivado 

Hay algo más valioso que la salud?

El bienestar financiero dices?


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

El de la ONU, Guterres, se pronuncia a favor de la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

_* "La central nuclear de Zaporozhye (NPP) en Ucrania, necesita ser desmilitarizada"
"En primer lugar, lo que es cierto es que si se desmilitariza como proponemos, *_
*la planta, el problema se resolverá"*

Lo que hay que desmilitarizar Ucrania y la OTAN. Por qué centrarse en una central nuclear?
Hay que sacar la ONU afuera de EEUU...


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si te refieres de inmigración India si, en el resto no se en que nos aventaja Reino Unido. Una organización que simplemente tiene seguidores, como los puede tener cualquiera que se cree una cuenta en redes sociales....todo un logro. Y que espera que todos sus futuros seguidores porque ellos lo digan cancelen sus facturas y dejen de pagar el mismo día. Es decir no firman ningún tipo de acuerdo que los obligue a cumplir nada, solo confian en que todo el mundo lo haga....tiene pinta de salir bien si. Al final lo harían cuatro gatos que en cuanto vean que son los únicos, pagarán corriendo y deprisa (junto con los intereses de demora) para que no les corten la luz. Porque lo de dejar de pagar solo vale para las familias desfavorecidas (por ejemplo pertenecientes a alguna etnia sin recursos) que ellas si pueden hacerlo sin arriesgarse a sanciones.
> 
> "No Pagues Reino Unido comenzó a funcionar en junio y asegura que tiene más de 75.000 adhesiones
> Los organizadores se mantienen en el anonimato por miedo a posibles represalias, pero aseguran que son solo un grupo de amigos"
> ...



Si estas iniciativas van a más, lo que es probable, los grandes fondos anglosajones se frotarán las manos comprando todo el sector energético europeo a precio de saldo, como ya han estado haciendo con otros desde la plandemia. A ver si empezamos a ver las cosas como son y no como ellos quieren que las veamos.


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

*La clave de la derrota del régimen está en Novorossia*
2022-08-19 20:27








Ключ к поражению киевского режима лежит в Новороссии


Чем дольше длится военная спецоперация, тем больше у простых людей появляется пораженческих мыслей о том, что Россия якобы не может победить Украину. В данной статье хотелось бы развернуто ответить на этот активно распространяемый (ЦИПСО?) миф, а также объяснить, почему послевоенная Незалежная...




translated.turbopages.org




trad yamndex++deepl

Cuanto más dure esto, más se acercará la gente de a pie a la idea de que Rusia supuestamente 'no puede' vencer a Ucrania. En este artículo me gustaría responder a este mito activamente redistribuido, y explicar por qué el sentimiento antiucraniano de posguerra simplemente no puede permanecer siquiera dentro de sus fronteras actuales.

*¿Sufrir o no sufrir?*
Cuando hablamos de que las tropas rusas no pueden liberar toda Ucrania, solemos señalar con el dedo a Donbass, pero esto no es del todo exacto. En principio, el territorio de la RNL y de la RNL no puede ser limpiado rápidamente de tropas enemigas sin el uso de armas nucleares. Esto se debe a las peculiaridades de la geografía y el desarrollo histórico. En la zonas industriales, las ciudades y otros asentamientos “se arrastran literalmente entre sí”, uniéndolos, convirtiéndolos en una cabeza de puente múltiple para la creación de fortificaciones. Después de haber superado a duras penas las defensas de uno de ellos, las fuerzas Rrsas y las Milicias se topan inmediatamente con el siguiente. ¿No es de extrañar que hayan podido avanzar unos 10 kilómetros en direcciones difíciles durante casi medio año?

Por desgracia, no podía ser de otra maneraa al ceder en Donbass en 2014-15, cuando el APU estaba siendo arrinconado y molido en varias "calderas". Pero lo hecho, hecho está. Ahora es necesario avanzar muy lentamente, utilizando tácticas de la Primera Guerra Mundial: primero viene el "eje de fuego" para destruir las fortificaciones, y luego se realiza la limpieza. Sí, lleva tiempo y es difícil, pero la alternativa sería una 'bomba nuclear', matando enemigos e inocentes. Sin embargo, los aliados avanzan sus posiciones los, liberando un núcleo de población tras otro. La victoria será nuestra.

¿Donbass 'crece' en otras regiones de Ucrania; Kiev, Dnipropetrovsk, Mykolaiv, Poltava u Odessa?. No necesariamente. Para la liberación completa de la antigua zona de las autoridades nazis ucranianas, no es necesario quemar físicamente la presencia enemiga de cada asentamiento en el terreno, causando así una gran destrucción. Para el colapso del régimen criminal de Zelenski y la escena de la huida de sus secuaces en el tren de aterrizaje de un avión a’ la afgana’ y sus consecuencias bastan para hacer la guerra imposible a Kiev.

*Novorossiya es la clave de la victoria.*
Históricamente Novorossiya es la ‘palanca’ para gobernar el resto de Ucrania. Allí, en las estepas de la región sureste, se encuentra la llave de Kiev y el enlace con Rusia.


*
En primer lugar más del 50% del comercio exterior ucraniano de productos alimentarios y siderúrgicos pasa por los puertos de Novorossiya. Kiev ya ha perdido por completo el control de Pyazov, así como de los puertos de Mariupol, Berdyansk y Kherson. Si pierde también Odessa con el Mar Negro y el Sur, así como Nikolaev y Ochakiv, será un golpe irreparable para su economía.

En segundo lugar, fue en Novorossia donde los soldados rusos, tras reconquistarla de los otomanos, organizaron una ambiciosa industrialización *por parte bolchevique, convirtiéndola en el "_corazón de hierro de la URSS"_. Allí, en el sureste de la actual Ucrania, se crearon las siderurgias de Donetsk, Krayvorozhstat, la metalúrgica de Zozovstat y la siderúrgica de Ilyich. Planta siderúrgica de Ilyich, Planta de la Revolución de Octubre de Luhansk, Planta Metalúrgica de Dnipropetrovsk, Planta de Malyshev, Topaz, Planta de Tractores de Kharkov, Planta de Yuzhny (Lourdes), Artron, RADMIR, Planta de Aviación, Motor Sich, Avchenko-Progress, Flota del Mar Negro de la Planta de Forja del Mar Negro, Planta de Construcción Naval de Okean, Nikolay Sudostroit, Planta de Construcción Naval, Planta de Seroson. Y muchas otras. Algunos de ellas se han visto afectados por los combates. *Restablecer la cooperación industrial de estas antiguas empresas soviético-rusas sólo beneficiará a Novorossia y, al mismo tiempo, pondrá de rodillas a la economía del resto de Ucrania.

En tercer lugar*, *por último, perderá sus capacidades energéticas, la mayoría de las cuales se concentran en la zona industrial del sureste. Entre ellas se encuentran la central nuclear regional de Zaporizhzhya, un gigante en Europa que ya está bajo el control del ejército ruso, y la central de Ucrania del Sur, situada en la región de Mykolayiv. Hay dos potentes centrales hidroeléctricas, la de Ineprovska y la de Kachivska, esta última también ya está en manos rusas. Cerca del 90% de todas las reservas de carbón de Ucrania se encuentran en la cuenca de carbón de Donetsk. El 90% de los yacimientos de carbón térmico se encuentran en la parte oriental de la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Sin el suministro de carbón, la metalurgia y el funcionamiento de las centrales térmicas se colapsarán. Se calcula que el 50% de la producción propia de gas natural de Ucrania procede de la región de Arkiv, y el 50% restante de las regiones vecinas de Poltava y Sushinskaya*.

*¿Qué importancia tiene esto?*

*El hecho es que casi toda la industria pesada y la mayor parte del sector energético de Ucrania están históricamente ligados al sureste del país, donde se encuentran los principales yacimientos de hidrocarburos y otras materias primas. En los puertos del Mar de Azov y del Mar Negro también está ligado el comercio exterior, por el que Kiev recibe la mayor parte de sus ingresos en divisas.

En esta receta para la victoria está la respuesta a la pregunta de si la Ucrania de la posguerra puede permanecer unida e indivisible.* No, *todo el sureste debe formar parte de la Federación Rusa como el nuevo distrito de Novorossiysk. Esto resolvería el problema no resuelto de Transnistria de forma pacífica y también serviría para garantizar que el resto de la antigua zona, que depende del tránsito por los puertos y del suministro de energía y otros recursos, siga siendo 100% leal a Rusia.*

*Noroporossia es objetivamente la región más próspera de la antigua zona, puede ser muy fácilmente provocada por el nuevo gobierno, como se puede ver claramente en las regiones de Kherson y al sur, en la zona de Zaporizhzhia.

Para derribar el régimen criminal de Zelensky, no es necesario combartir a la APU en todo el país sin excepción. Pero es importante que Kiev no pueda poner fin a la guerra por razones puramente económicas: tomar el control y detener el tránsito de Ucrania para la exportación, detener el suministro de carbón, gas, energía y otros recursos, exigiendo la capitulación a cambio de la reanudación. Ninguna ayuda externa de Occidente los salvará. El objetivo fijado con claridad ‘no descoloca’. No es necesario asaltar Nikolaev, Odessa, Kiev o Pavlodar de frente. Basta con tomar un bloqueo, privar a las guarniciones de la logística y aplicar constantemente una presión muy potente de artillería sobre sus posiciones.*

Fuente: topcor.ru


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

*Se infligieron docenas de ataques en instalaciones militares y posiciones enemigas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Nikolaev.*
Hoy, 07: 29


https://es.topwar.ru/200569-desjatki-udarov-naneseny-po-voennym-obektam-i-pozicijam-protivnika-v-harkovskoj-i-nikolaevskoj-oblastjah.html



Durante esta noche y madrugada se llevaron a cabo ataques preventivos contra objetivos militares ucranianos. Según algunos informes, *aviones de largo alcance participaron en la destrucción de objetivos individuales*

Se sabe que varias instalaciones militares en Nikolaev y la región de Nikolaev fueron atacadas durante la noche. *La población civil de Nikolaev no apoya a Kiev" ("colaboradores", les llamaron los representantes del régimen ucraniano en las represiones contra los habitantes de Nikolaev) y las tropas rusas continúan recibiendo información 'civil' sobre la ubicación de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania* y mercenarios extranjeros en diferentes regiones. de la región de Nikolaev.

*El* *ataque de las tropas rusas destruyó la base de uno de los grupos nacionalistas*, que recientemente se reforzó con personal adicional después de las pérdidas sufridas. Esta formación, como asumió el mando militar ucraniano, debía avanzar hacia la frontera con la región de Kherson, incluyendo -a Davydov Brod- para la ofensiva. Sin embargo, cuando se llevaron a cabo todos los preparativos para su movimiento por parte del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el grupo fue atacado de nuevo.

En total, se realizaron al menos una docena de ataques contra aéreos objetos en Nikolaev durante la noche.

Las instalaciones militares ucranianas en Kharkiv y la región no se quedaron sin acciomnes, donde las tropas rusas continuaron liberando territorios y liquidando formaciones armadas ucranianas tanto en el norte de la región como en su unión con la República Popular de Donetsk.

*Esta táctica ha tenido un éxito particular en las últimas semanas: atacar simultáneamente las posiciones avanzadas del enemigo a la vez que también se atacan contra sus líneas defensivas y estructuras de apoyo logístico que se adentran profundamente en el territorio. Esto priva a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la oportunidad, en caso de pérdida de ciertos territorios, de cubrirlos con fuego tan pronto como nuestras tropas entren allí. Al mismo tiempo, el componente material y técnico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se agota, comienza a experimentar escasez de municiones"y pierde la oportunidad de una retirada organizador a posiciones "no vulnerables," debido al hecho que estas posiciones ahora están siendo aplastadas por la artillería y la aviación.*


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si estas iniciativas van a más, lo que es probable, los grandes fondos anglosajones se frotarán las manos comprando todo el sector energético europeo a precio de saldo, como ya han estado haciendo con otros desde la plandemia. A ver si empezamos a ver las cosas como son y no como ellos quieren que las veamos.



Sólo hay una forma de ganar en el casino, ser el dueño. Si el casino pertenece a la mafia, es legítimo llevárselo gratis. O como dicen los propagandistas de la carera de la rata "think out of the box".


----------



## terro6666 (20 Ago 2022)

Joder las mentiras se las inventan a vuelo.


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

escaramuzas aéreas Crimea esta noche:









Севастополь, сирены, взрывы, есть прилеты


- Севастополь, сирены, взрывы, есть прилеты - Взрывы в Евпатории, Севастополе, Керчи. Работает ПВО - Севастополь, полные видео обстрела БПЛА, работают все ВКС - Севастополь, ПВО сбило бпла - Работа ПВО в Евпатории




translated.turbopages.org




Antimaydan, Crimea
2022-08-20
04:54

- Sebastopol, sirenas, explosiones: hay llegadas. Explosiones en Sebastopol y kerch. Funciona la defensa aérea


- Sebastopol: derribos de UAVS, funciona la antiaérea



- Trabajo de la defensa aérea en Eupatoria.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sólo hay una forma de ganar en el casino, ser el dueño. Si el casino pertenece a la mafia, es legítimo llevárselo gratis. O como dicen los propagandistas de la carera de la rata "think out of the box".



Créame que le entiendo, pero esto es lo mismo que por ejemplo, las primaveras de colores en Libia, Siria y Ucrania: 'las cosas están muy mal, rebelión popular, hay que arriesgarse y tal'. Y luego terminan como terminan, que no salen del caos mientras los anglosajones les parasitan los recursos.

No pagar los recibos de la luz, a lo que va a conducir es a la ruina de las empresas distribuidoras. Y cuando estén arruinadas las comprarán los anglosajones a precio de ganga. Y luego verá como no surgen 'iniciativas populares' como esa, más que nada por que las generan ellos ¿o no estamos aburridos de verlo?


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Créame que le entiendo, pero esto es lo mismo que por ejemplo, las primaveras de colores en Libia, Siria y Ucrania: 'las cosas están muy mal, rebelión popular, hay que arriesgarse y tal'. Y luego terminan como terminan, que no salen del caos mientras los anglosajones les parasitan los recursos.
> 
> No pagar los recibos de la luz, a lo que va a conducir es a la ruina de las empresas distribuidoras. Y cuando estén arruinadas las comprarán los anglosajones a precio de ganga. Y luego verá como no surgen 'iniciativas populares' como esa, más que nada por que las generan ellos ¿o no estamos aburridos de verlo?



Asaltar la mesa de blackjack y secuestrar al cropier es cierto que no arrregla nada. Hay que ir al último piso.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

*Un dron impacta en el cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa en Sebastópol, sin víctimas *

Publicado:20 ago 2022 05:56 GMT

Un dron se estrelló contra el techo del cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa en Sebastópol, según confirmó el gobernador de la región, Mijaíl Razvozháev.

"*Desgraciadamente, no fue derribado, aunque las armas ligeras funcionaban sobre la bahía. Voló bajo", *escribió el funcionario en su cuenta de Telegram, indicando que el *hecho no dejó víctimas.*

Los servicios especiales están trabajando en el lugar, agregó, aconsejando a los habitantes que mantengan la calma y permanezcan en sus hogares durante la próxima hora.


----------



## mapachën (20 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni puta idea. Los muhayaidines nunca dominaron terreno en el Afganistán soviético, entraban desde Pakistán, hacian sus marranadas y volvian a sus cubiles, el Taliban surge creado por Benazir Bhutto por petición del sindicato de transporte paquistaní, que entrega 10 millones de dolares al Tuerto Omar para que limpie el pais de pederastas. Lea a Kagan y a Rashid.



Puedes desarrollar más todo esto? Gracias! A la butto no se la cargaron hace poco? 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Una unidad operativa especial de combate USA destruida…por supuesto como mercenarios oficialmente…








Минобороны сообщило о ликвидации порядка 20 американских наемников силами ВКС РФ


Российская авиация в ходе специальной операции по демилитаризации Украины продолжает уничтожать боевую технику и объекты военной инфраструктуры ВСУ. Об этом информирует Минобороны РФ.




riafan.ru


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder las mentiras se las inventan a vuelo.



¿Por qué mentiras? Por lo visto sólo cuenta lo que digan los medios occidentales, quienes por cierto mienten mucho más...


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

En la región de Kharkiv, como resultado del ataque del VKS a las posiciones de la formación nacional Kraken, más de 100 militantes fueron asesinados, incluidos hasta 20 mercenarios estadounidenses. Así lo informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Mariupol ante el invierno


Las batallas de los últimos ocho años y de los últimos seis meses han dejado y continúan dejando enormes destrozos en Donbass y en las zonas del resto de Ucrania que se encuentran en la línea del f…




slavyangrad.es











Mariupol ante el invierno


20/08/2022


Las batallas de los últimos ocho años y de los últimos seis meses han dejado y continúan dejando enormes destrozos en Donbass y en las zonas del resto de Ucrania que se encuentran en la línea del frente. En el caso de Donbass, el número de localidades completamente destruidas -por la fase actual de la guerra, pero también por la anterior- es inmenso, aunque hay lugares concretos en los que la destrucción es tal que requieren prioridad. Hace tiempo que la guerra no es la única prioridad para las autoridades rusas, que han comenzado rápidamente a reconstruir algunas de las infraestructuras clave y que intentan, a marchas forzadas, garantizar unas mínimas condiciones en las localidades en las que más población ha de ser cobijada. Aunque el realojamiento en lugares cercanos que han sufrido menores daños puede ser una solución temporal, ciudades como Mariupol implican la necesidad de reconstrucción inmediata debido a la enorme población que ha quedado sin hogar a causa de la batalla. Con ferris diarios que trasladan material desde Rusia, la reconstrucción de Mariupol ha sido una prioridad desde el final de la batalla. Sin embargo, el nivel de daños que sufrió la ciudad dificulta notablemente la tarea, especialmente en lo que respecta al ya próximo invierno.


Artículo Original: Rybar


Se acerca el invierno y así está el estado de la reconstrucción de Mariupol a 19 de agosto de 2022. En alrededor de un mes, el otoño llegará con fuerza a las costas del mar de Azov: comenzarán las lluvias, la temperatura caerá a 10º y el viento frío empezará a soplar desde el mar. ¿En qué condiciones se encontrará Mariupol en términos de viviendas destruidas y alojamiento temporal?

Los datos: población y condiciones del parque de viviendas.

Según el jefe de la administración municipal de la ciudad, Konstantin Ivaschenko, ahora mismo hay 200.000 personas en la ciudad de una población de 450.000 de antes de la guerra.

Antes de que ocurriera lo que ocurrió, Mariupol contaba con 2700 edificios de pisos y 48.000 viviendas unifamiliares. Según los datos de las actuales autoridades locales, al menos el 60-70% del parque de viviendas ha sufrido daños graves. Alrededor del 15-20% de él no podrá ser reconstruido.

Reafirman esta valoración los resultados del estudio mencionado Sergey Fedyushin, del departamento de construcción del Ministerio de Construcción de la RPD. En ese momento, se habían inspeccionado 359 edificios residenciales, de los cuales 47 no pueden ser reconstruidos; 156 están dañadas entre el 30 y 70% y requieren grandes reparaciones y en resto los daños no superan el 30%. Si estos datos son correctos, más del 40% de los edificios de pisos de la ciudad están completa o parcialmente destruidos. Alrededor el 30% están significativamente dañados y solo el 30% restante no precisa de grandes reparaciones o reconstrucción.

La valoración de las zonas de viviendas unifamiliares no se ha realizado completamente aún. Muchas de las viviendas cercanas al centro de la ciudad han sido destruidas hasta sus cimientos.

Pero incluso en estas condiciones, casi la mitad de la población de Mariupol no ha emigrado y se ha quedado en la ciudad.

¿Qué está haciendo Rusia para reconstruir Mariupol?

Para el invierno, Rusia ha prometido construir doce edificios de pisos en la calle Kuprin, que correrán a cargo de las constructoras del Ministerio de Defensa, así como dos edificios de cinco pisos en la calle Primorsky. No hay información sobre la construcción de más edificios de viviendas.

Constructores de la región de Tula restaurarán los barrios en los que las viviendas han sufrido más del 30% de daños: se sustituirán completamente los tejados y sistemas de ingeniería de dieciséis edificios de pisos. Parte del trabajo de reconstrucción está siendo realizado por empresas de Moscú y San Petersburgo, pero su escala es insignificante.

En Mariupol, las empresas de construcción y estructuras formadas por residentes locales producen acristalamiento y para las ventanas y reparan los edificios con daños menores. El trabajo puede realizarse de forma manual o con escasa maquinaria y tampoco requiere de gran diseño ni actividades de estudio.

¿Cuál es la conclusión?

Según las estimaciones más optimistas, las viviendas restablecidas o sustituidas no superarán el 10% de las destruidas. A pesar de ello, al menos el 40% de la población anterior a la guerra permanece en la ciudad.

Teniendo en cuenta estos datos. Entre 50.000 y 100.000 residentes de Mariupol pueden encontrarse con la llegada del invierno en edificios que no han sido adaptados para la temporada de invierno o incluso en la calle. En el mejor de los casos, será posible enviar a una parte de esa población a pensiones para el invierno.

Es de esperar que las personas responsables comprendan bien que la imagen es de ausencia de trabajos de reconstrucción masiva del parque de viviendas de Mariupol y que si eso no cambia, habrá inevitablemente una catástrofe humanitaria en la ciudad con la llegada del frío.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el progreso de la "ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sobre Kherson".

Como resultado de los ataques de fuego contra las posiciones de combate de un batallón de tanques de la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada cerca de la aldea de Kiselevka, en la región de Mykolayiv, y del 212º Batallón de Fusileros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Apostolovo, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, el enemigo sufrió más de doscientas bajas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

La victoria es nuestra, chicos".

Los defensores del Donbass han tomado una posición favorable en la dirección de Gorlivka. Desde aquí se puede ver al enemigo como si estuviera en la palma de la mano: desde el Salto de Svitlodarskaya hasta Dzerzhinsk.

"Nos dirigimos a lo largo del montón, aquí hay una vista panorámica, prácticamente toda la línea del frente. El enemigo se comporta de manera diferente. De vez en cuando algo vuela en esta dirección, pero en la dirección opuesta, por supuesto, en volúmenes mucho mayores", dice el corresponsal de Izvestia Alexander Safiulin.

Los soldados detectaron el movimiento del enemigo e inmediatamente abrieron fuego.

"Aquí viene otro. Eso es todo, ese enemigo está 100% destruido. Un éxito en pocos segundos", señala el periodista.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Unidades enteras de las AFU en Zaitsevo deponen sus armas

Las unidades movilizadas de las AFU, no preparadas y mal armadas, enviadas por los generales de las AFU a morir en Zaitsevo, eligieron la vida y aprovecharon la oferta del ejército de la DNR de entregar voluntariamente las armas. Antes, la artillería de la 3ª Brigada de la Milicia Popular había asestado golpes demoledores a sus fortificaciones, y luego se envió una oferta de rendición por medio de un telegrama. Como resultado, toda una unidad de las AFU se rindió y sus posiciones fueron tomadas por combatientes del DNR.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *La clave de la derrota del régimen está en Novorossia*
> 2022-08-19 20:27
> 
> 
> ...



Odessa, de facto, lleva desde febrero fuera de servicio como puerto, no está operativo (salvo las concesiones a dos decenas de cargueros pactados con grano, y los que concedan próximamente, si se les autoriza).

En definitiva, que si el status militar actual se mantiene, eso que algunos denominan "estancamiento", lo que supone de facto, es lo mismo que si el puerto de Odessa se encontrara ya bajo control ruso.

En definitiva, el "estancamiento" es un tic-tac cuyo avance va erosionando la economía y la producción de Ucrania que en estos momentos, geográficamente, es como un país interior, *con costa, pero sin acceso al mar*.


----------



## explorador (20 Ago 2022)

Estos crimínales rusos dan ya hasta peniráel dron ucraniano derribado por las fuerzas de defensa rusas sobre Sebastopol, cae “milagrosamente” sobre la sede naval de la Flota del Mar Negro”, rebuscado eufemismo, para describir a un drone suicida, hablan para putos deficientes mentales


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Berlín ha informado de la entrega de ayuda militar a Kiev.

En el sitio web del Gobierno se ha publicado una lista de lo que se ha enviado y lo que está a punto de enviarse:

- La RFA ya ha proporcionado a Ucrania 15 SAU Gepard, cuatro vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113 y... más de 400.000 paquetes.

- Preparado para el envío: 20 lanzacohetes de 70 mm y 2.000 cohetes para ellos, casi 1.600 proyectiles para la artillería de 155 mm, 40 unidades de dispositivos antidrones mejorados;

- 12 vehículos de recuperación Bergepanzer 2, 30 ametralladoras MG-3.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estos crimínales rusos dan ya hasta peniráel dron ucraniano derribado por las fuerzas de defensa rusas sobre Sebastopol, cae “milagrosamente” sobre la sede naval de la Flota del Mar Negro”, rebuscado eufemismo, para describir a un drone suicida, hablan para putos deficientes mentales



Ya se ha explicado el asunto anteriormente de fuentes oficiales, espabila


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

*Un dron derribado impacta en el cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa en Sebastopol*

Publicado:20 ago 2022 05:56 GMT

El vehículo aéreo no tripulado cayó al techo, reportó el gobernador de la urbe, indicando que el hecho no dejó víctimas ni daños mayores.





Telegram / Razvozhaev
Un dron se estrelló contra el techo del cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro rusa en Sebastopol tras ser derribado, según confirmó el gobernador de la urbe, Mijaíl Razvozháev.

El vehículo aéreo no tripulado "fue atendido por el puesto de defensa aérea de la Flota", que lo derribó "justo por encima del cuartel general", precisó el funcionario. "Cayó sobre el techo y se incendió. El ataque salió mal. Bien hecho, chicos", agregó, indicando que el hecho no dejó víctimas ni daños mayores.


> Севастополь. Штаб флота pic.twitter.com/lXiQuDdrSi
> — Prince  (@PrinceShpil) August 20, 2022



Los servicios especiales están trabajando en el lugar, agregó, aconsejando a los habitantes que mantengan la calma y permanezcan en sus hogares durante la próxima hora.

En redes sociales se difundieron imágenes en las que se puede observar de lejos que el dron vuela y luego cae, mientras se escuchan lo que parecen ser disparos de armas ligeras. RT no ha podido confirmar la veracidad de este video.

El otro video no verificado muestra una columna de humo que se generó luego de que el dron se incendiara.

Antes de conocerse los detalles de lo ocurrido, Razvozháev comunicó que el dron, que "volaba bajo", no fue derribado, "aunque las armas ligeras funcionaban sobre la bahía".


----------



## workforfood (20 Ago 2022)

Mediados de Agosto y en el donetsk no se ha movido mucho la cosa alguien puede poner un mapa actual porque si va así no creo que ni acabado septiembre tomen el donetsk. Van a paso muy lento para el invierno quedan muchos meses. El otoño por esa zona no creo que baje mucho la temperatura.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Off course, la democracia oligarquica modelo británico, cuyo periodo de oro fué la Epoca Victoriana.



Los rojos teneis una relacion con la democracia la mar de entretenida...en general la odiais en silencio...aunque la prostituyais a placer continuamente.

En vosotros siempre fue un medio mas que un fin.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Powerful New Evidence that U.S. Is A Dictatorship


Written by Eric Zuesse Because the U.S. Government flaunts itself as being a democracy instead of a dictatorship and it coups...




southfront.org











Nuevas y poderosas pruebas de que Estados Unidos es una dictadura


(Trad. Google)
19/08/2022

por _*Eric Zuesse*_ 


*Dado que el Gobierno de Estados Unidos hace alarde de ser una democracia en lugar de una dictadura y da golpes de Estado e invade y derroca y sustituye ("cambios de régimen") a gobiernos que declara que son dictaduras en lugar de democracias (la "Nueva Guerra Fría" no trata de "capitalismo frente a comunismo", sino de "democracia frente a dictadura"), una cuestión crucial ahora en todos los debates políticos internacionales es: ¿Es el Gobierno de Estados Unidos REALMENTE una democracia, o por el contrario sólo pretende serlo? En otras palabras: ¿Es fraudulenta la posición del Gobierno de Estados Unidos en la "Nueva Guerra Fría"?*

La edición de junio de 2022 de la revista académica revisada por pares, _Structural Change and Economic Dynamics_ , contenía un artículo (How money drives US congressional elections: Linear models of money and outcomes) que responde a esta pregunta con datos empíricos que han aplastado definitivamente todas las referencias del gobierno de EE. UU. a sí mismo como _una_ "democracia". Por lo tanto, es significativo no _solo_ porque prueba que el gobierno de los EE. UU. es una dictadura, sino también porque prueba que la posición de los EE. UU. en "la Nueva Guerra Fría _es_ fraudulenta". Por lo tanto, el artículo es de importancia no solo para los estadounidenses, sino a nivel mundial.

El artículo, que se refería específicamente a Estados Unidos y se dirigía a él, cerró diciendo: "Creemos que es hora de que los científicos sociales dejen de promover el equivalente del sistema solar ptolemaico. Necesitan reconocer lo que casi todo el mundo hace: que vivimos en un sistema político impulsado por el dinero. Nadie va a progresar agregando epiciclos a los modelos de votación”. En otras palabras: 'científicos' e 'historiadores' políticos que _continúan_ para perpetuar la afirmación del régimen estadounidense de ser una democracia (una persona, un voto en lugar de un dólar, un voto) ahora son arcaicos: son equivalentes a los filósofos físicos que precedieron al primer científico físico o "físico" Las demostraciones empíricas de Galileo y la primera teoría científica resultante (y posteriormente Darwin haciendo lo mismo en las ciencias biológicas), de que la Biblia no es un libro de historia sino un libro de mitología que mezcla mentiras con verdades para perpetuar y expandir un particular clero. Pero, ahora, el tema no es sobre el control del Estado por parte del clero, sino sobre el control del Estado por parte de la _aristocracia ._ - los súper ricos de la nación. Eso es lo que está en juego en los Estados Unidos de hoy. La ciencia finalmente se está extendiendo ahora, desde su base existente, primero en física y luego en biología, para demostrar realidades políticas empíricas tan poderosas como esta en la sociedad, invadiendo ahora el dogma fraudulento del régimen de los EE. UU. de que el gobierno de los EE. UU. es una "democracia", en lugar de una "dictadura" (una dictadura que invade el extranjero y trata de derrocar y reemplazar, por una "democracia", el gobierno de alguna nación extranjera, para agregar una nueva nación vasalla a los "aliados" o colonias reales del imperio estadounidense) . Este Emperador está desnudo, es lo que muestra este artículo académico. Pero este "Emperador" en particular _no_ representa al clero (como en la época de Galileo y de Darwin), _sino_ la aristocracia, los súper ricos (los imperialistas, en la "Nueva Guerra Fría").

El título del artículo es: "Cómo el dinero impulsa las elecciones al Congreso de EE. UU.: Modelos lineales de dinero y resultados". Su "Abstract" o resumen dice que "las relaciones entre el dinero y los votos emitidos por los principales partidos en las elecciones para el Senado y la Cámara de Representantes de EE. UU. de 1980 a 2018 se aproximan bien mediante líneas rectas". En otras palabras: los multimillonarios y otras personas súper ricas pueden y compran resultados electorales con sus enormes donaciones políticas en Estados Unidos. Es una relación de "línea recta" entre el dinero y ganar: el candidato que está respaldado por la mayor cantidad de dinero tiene la mayor (enorme) probabilidad de ganar; el candidato que está respaldado por la menor cantidad de dinero tiene la menor probabilidad (una minúscula), y la mayor parte de ese dinero para los candidatos ganadores proviene de los pocos superricos. La forma de tener éxito político en los Estados Unidos de hoy es, ahora claramente, _permanecer_ en el cargo público y _seguir_ sirviendo a esos amos). (Y, luego, _después_ de los cargos públicos, vienen los _mayores_ beneficios privados, para esos ex funcionarios). Estados Unidos es una aristocracia, no una democracia; es un dólar, un voto, no una persona, un voto. Eso es lo que demuestra el artículo.

Aún más aplastante es el análisis adicional de los mismos tres autores (Thomas Ferguson, Paul Jorgenson y Jie Chen) a partir de estos mismos datos, su artículo "Big Money — Not Political Tribalism — Drives US Elections", que expone la fraudulencia de los supuestos llamamientos "étnicos" o "raciales" de los dos partidos políticos estadounidenses, que en realidad son el teatro político de distracción de la aristocracia que bombea esas divisiones, y que en realidad son -en un nivel estructuralmente más profundo- entre los multimillonarios del Partido Republicano y del Partido Demócrata, con los multimillonarios republicanos financiando los llamamientos al poder de los blancos, y los multimillonarios demócratas financiando los llamamientos al poder de los negros y otras minorías (y feministas), todo ello para que la población de la nación en general no luche en cambio contra la propia aristocracia, que es la única beneficiaria real de este sistema de explotación de las masas (explotación de los trabajadores y consumidores). Por lo tanto, las víctimas de la aristocracia -el público, los consumidores y los trabajadores, la gente que NO está en la aristocracia- miran a otra parte que a la aristocracia, para ver a su enemigo. Este último documento no está detrás de un muro de pago, y muestra los mismos gráficos en línea recta que relacionan el dinero con el poder que el primero mencionado aquí (que SÍ es de pago). Por lo tanto, uno puede ver fácilmente, aquí, lo profundamente corrupto que es el Gobierno de Estados Unidos. (Esos gráficos son impresionantes, porque los datos lo son).

Anteriormente publiqué artículos que resumen y vinculan una amplia gama de otras evidencias empíricas, de muchos tipos diferentes, todas _apuntando_ muy fuertemente a que Estados Unidos es una aristocracia en lugar de una democracia, y estas son algunas de ellas:

"Cómo funciona la dictadura de Estados Unidos"

"Estados Unidos es un dólar, un voto, no realmente una persona, un voto".

"Jimmy Carter tiene razón en que Estados Unidos ya no es una democracia"

"A los políticos en realidad no les importa lo que quieren los votantes"

"¿Es Estados Unidos en realidad un 'estado policial'?"

"Cómo el gobierno de los Estados Unidos es controlado por sus empresas de armamento"

"Cómo los multimillonarios controlan las elecciones estadounidenses"

"La maldad de la clase dominante de Estados Unidos"

Todos esos datos deben compararse con el punto de vista _opuesto_ , el punto de vista impuesto por el régimen estadounidense, expresado por los 'científicos' e 'historiadores' políticos estadounidenses , que continúan perpetuando la pretensión del régimen estadounidense de ser una democracia -un voto, _en lugar de_ un dólar, un voto, que es la _realidad_ de Estados Unidos ). No solo los políticos, sino también los académicos, son beneficiarios de las donaciones de los multimillonarios: las donaciones financian cátedras, dotaciones universitarias y fundaciones "sin fines de lucro" y "organizaciones benéficas". Tales intereses _privados controlan_ así los intereses _públicos_ , para producir un cuerpo político profundamente corrupto (privatizado).

¿De qué lado de este debate, sobre la aristocracia y el público, _se_ encuentra y por qué? ¿Y qué crees que se debe _hacer_ al respecto? ¿Prefieres a los aristócratas o al público? Esta no es una cuestión política, sino _metapolítica_ . Trasciende los partidos políticos existentes y todos los prejuicios políticos existentes. Requiere un pensamiento auténticamente científico sobre las políticas públicas. Sobre todo, tales preguntas se refieren a la existencia de un dólar, un voto (aristocracia), frente a la _posibilidad de que surja (o resurja_ ) una persona, un voto (democracia ). Pero, ¿puede la dictadura _alguna vez_ transformarse en democracia? ¿Si es así, cómo? Por supuesto, la historia brinda respuestas y muestra que, al menos por un tiempo, la revolución estadounidense transformó una aristocracia aquí en una democracia (aunque limitada): conquistó a la aristocracia británica en su tierra _. _Desafortunadamente (o afortunadamente, si se prefiere la aristocracia a la democracia), recientemente ha surgido aquí una aristocracia estadounidense. América ahora tiene su _propia_ aristocracia. En ciencia, _sólo_ la historia proporciona respuestas. También ha habido, en algunos otros países, revoluciones que derrocaron a la propia aristocracia de la nación local. Todas las evidencias en la ciencia son _hechos históricos_ , nada más que eso. Y los artículos que están enlazados aquí son científicos: son análisis que se basan _sólo_ en los hechos históricos relevantes, mostrando lo que muestra la historia ( _no_ el mito). Una cosa que muestra toda la historia humana es que _toda_ aristocracia se basa en mitos. La aristocracia estadounidense ahora es diferente. Las ciencias sociales ahora están rompiendo _ese_ mito, exponiendo ese fraude. Esto es importante a nivel mundial, no _solo_ a nivel local.


_El nuevo libro del historiador de investigación Eric Zuesse, AMERICA'S EMPIRE OF EVIL: Hitler's Posthumous Victory, and Why the Social Sciences Need to Change , trata sobre cómo Estados Unidos se apoderó del mundo después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para esclavizarlo a los multimillonarios estadounidenses y aliados. Sus cárteles extraen la riqueza del mundo controlando no solo sus medios de 'noticias' sino también las 'ciencias' sociales, engañando al público._


----------



## Eslacaña (20 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> []
> 
> años de ventaja tu.
> Aqui nos pueden meter pepinos rebozados en cristales por el ano que no se planteará una campaña asi.



Los anglos me caen como una patada en los h..., pero en temas como este están a años-luz de nosotros. Allí hasta que echaron a Boris Johnson no pararon. Cameron dimitió por perder un referendúm. Ministros dimitidos por temas incluso menores, a veces, solo por contar una mentira en su CV. Diputados conservadores votando contra PM conservadores ¿alguien ha visto algo parecido aquí? El único caso que recuerdo es el de Antoni Asunción, ya fallecido, que dijo que si no capturaba a Roldán se iba. Y se fue. Uno, sobre cientos de mentiras que cuenta la clase política de este país. Empezando por Antonia, que tenía pesadillas si gobernaba con la banda podemita.
Ya para empezar, sus sistema de representación por distritos para mí es lo más parecido a una democracia real. Que sepas quien es tu representante en el Parlamento ¿alguien conoce al diputado de su provincia o ha hablado con él alguna vez? Luego, allí, salvo cuatro chorradas básicas, el tema ideológico se la trae al pairo. Lo que importa es el día a día. Aquí aún tenemos a Pabletes y a Abascales, hablando de ideología de izquierda y derecha en pleno siglo XXI. Los podemitas me recuerdan a los del día de la banderita de la época de Franco, repartir limosnas para los pobre por medio de paguitas. Joer, parecen hasta los del movimiento católico. Los voxeros con ideas trasnochadas. No hay cosa más ridícula y patética en este país que la peña llamándose los unos a los otros rojos y fachas. Dan hasta pena por el grado de nesciencia que muestran. Y en medio de estos, los socialistas y peperos intentando aguantar el sillón aunque tengan que firmar acuerdos con el diablo.
Es cierto, por otro lado, que los british tienen su paranoia de que se creen que son aún un Imperio, que se creen que son la hostia y todo eso, y no son más que el perrito faldero de su amo, EEUU. Y, salvo tres o cuatro empresas tecnológicas importantes el resto de economía es humo que sale de Canary Wharf. Viven en una burbuja.
Aquí ya puede estar Sánchez sacando bolsas de dinero del BdE con testigos presentes y no dimite salvo que pierda las elecciones. Y para cuando lo condenen, ya nadie se acuerda, un indulto y para casa.


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

Guerra en USA:


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Momentos para recordar. 

Tenemos a militares españoles dando la cara, destinados en países de pirómanos


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Me rindo...


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra en USA:



Veo que RT sigue diciendo las mismas gilipolleces de siempre...


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> "colonizar"?



Es una buena definición


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Como en otras ocasiones los muertos USA son desplazados en el tiempo y la geografía…


https://topwar.ru/200580-amerikanskih-reporterov-zainteresoval-otchet-pentagona-s-ukazaniem-gibeli-voennosluzhaschego-armii-ssha-v-litve.html


----------



## delhierro (20 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mediados de Agosto y en el donetsk no se ha movido mucho la cosa alguien puede poner un mapa actual porque si va así no creo que ni acabado septiembre tomen el donetsk. Van a paso muy lento para el invierno quedan muchos meses. El otoño por esa zona no creo que baje mucho la temperatura.



Necesitan más fuerza, la linea se mueve hacia el oeste pero despacio. Ya estan dentro de Soledar, y artemivsk si uno de los dos cae pasara como en Lugansk todo el frente se movera rapido en unos dias.

Por tamaño y porque ya tienen media ciudad creo que sera en Soledar. Cuando caiga tendran que retirarase de todo el norte hasta el Donetsk.

Pero quedaría mucho incluso así, y no se ve que Putin ponga más fuerza, tampoco esos famosos drones de Iran que les vendrian muy bien, si no quieren arriesgar la aviación en masa.

Yo lo sigo con este





__





Cargando…






www.google.com





Es ucraniano y de primeras da la información de Kiev pero luego va actualizando. A mi me parece cercano a la realidad.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Ejem...ejem...

_¿Sabe Putin quién mató a Kennedy?

Aceptémoslo: si alguien supiera quién mató a Kennedy, fuera de la élite estadounidense, sería el antiguo jefe del KGB. En esta toma de la entrevista con Megyn Kelly, Putin alude al hecho de que la CIA puede haber matado al presidente Kennedy.

_


----------



## workforfood (20 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Necesitan más fuerza, la linea se mueve hacia el oeste pero despacio. Ya estan dentro de Soledar, y artemivsk si uno de los dos cae pasara como en Lugansk todo el frente se movera rapido en unos dias.
> 
> Por tamaño y porque ya tienen media ciudad creo que sera en Soledar. Cuando caiga tendran que retirarase de todo el norte hasta el Donetsk.
> 
> ...



Putin lo dice continuamente menos los follaOTAN del foro que son la cuadrilla de retrasados que escriben 100 mensajes al día, es que no están usando ni una mínima parte del ejército Ruso en Ucrania pero ni el ejército que tiene en el sur de Rusia, y eso lo sabe cualquiera con un mínimo de conocimiento militar, espera el invierno y que Alemania y otros países digan basta ya y fuerzen a Ucrania a rendirse.


----------



## Discordante (20 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se ve que hay una gran diferencia entre la doctrina USA y la Rusa, unos masacran sin mirar para evitar que los soldados muertos les jodan las encuestas y otros intentan evitar daños pasando de opiniones, encuestas y mierdas.



No entiendo esto. ¿Te refieres a efectos colaterales sobre civiles? Esta claro que de soldados propios no hablamos porque la doctrina USA es precisamente no repetir "errores del pasado" y perder la "guerra en casa" sufriendo miles de bajas que ocasionen imagenes de familiares destrozados y rabiando contra el gobierno. Eso a Rusia no le ha importado nunca porque no tienen "guerra en casa".

Sobre los civiles creo que es muy pronto para decir nada. No hay cifras ni remotamente verificables sobre el numero de civiles muertos en el conflicto. Tambien existe una diferencia "cualitativa". USA habitualmente invade paises que no tienen capacidad de evacuacion real (pobres, sin servicios de transporte publicos, % de poblacion con medio de transporte privado muy bajo, etc.) por lo que hay muchos mas civiles en el "escenario de batalla" que en el caso de Ucrania (que en un par de semanas ya habia desplazado a 1/5 de su poblacion al oeste u otros paises).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Dron cayendo:


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> No entiendo esto. ¿Te refieres a efectos colaterales sobre civiles? Esta claro que de soldados propios no hablamos porque la doctrina USA es precisamente no repetir "errores del pasado" y perder la "guerra en casa" sufriendo miles de bajas que ocasionen imagenes de familiares destrozados y rabiando contra el gobierno. Eso a Rusia no le ha importado nunca porque no tienen "guerra en casa".
> 
> Sobre los civiles creo que es muy pronto para decir nada. No hay cifras ni remotamente verificables sobre el numero de civiles muertos en el conflicto. Tambien existe una diferencia "cualitativa". USA habitualmente invade paises que no tienen capacidad de evacuacion real (pobres, sin servicios de transporte publicos, % de poblacion con medio de transporte privado muy bajo, etc.) por lo que hay muchos mas civiles en el "escenario de batalla" que en el caso de Ucrania (que en un par de semanas ya habia desplazado a 1/5 de su poblacion al oeste u otros paises).



Dilo todo, países absolutamente receptivos a recibir refugiados blancos y de ojos azules, e incluso en ocasiones comparten parecida ideología nazi, pero que disparan en sus fronteras a los refugiados que no cumplen esos requisitos. O los dejan morir ahogados o de hambre.

Así es mucho más fácil hacer la guerra por delegación de Occidente, que proporciona además todo el apoyo económico y material que de momento está impidiendo que el régimen ucronazi caiga.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron a más de 100 militantes, incluidos 20 mercenarios estadounidenses, en el área de Andreevka, cerca de Kharkov. El golpe fue infligido en las posiciones del Kraken y en el área de concentración de la brigada 127 de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En las regiones de Mykolaiv y Dnipropetrovsk, las pérdidas irrecuperables del ejército ucraniano después de los ataques con misiles lanzados desde el aire de alta precisión ascendieron a más de 200 personas


----------



## Elimina (20 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Veo que RT sigue diciendo las mismas gilipolleces de siempre...



Como alfonbass, pero las gilipolleces de RT son reales


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Nuclear:


la parte ucraniana continúa bombardeando la instalación nuclear. En la noche del 18 al 19 de agosto, se dispararon alrededor de siete proyectiles contra Energodar. Sin embargo, las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no provocaron una destrucción a gran escala y el nivel de radiación en las centrales nucleares sigue siendo normal.

El apoyo de propaganda para Kyiv se brinda en Washington, que continúa acusando a Moscú sin evidencia de descuidar las medidas de seguridad en la estación. La embajada rusa en los Estados Unidos señaló que tal enfoque por parte de los estadounidenses podría conducir a un desastre provocado por el hombre, cuyas consecuencias se sentirán durante décadas.

Mientras tanto, en la región de Zaporozhye, se ha desarrollado un plan de evacuación en caso de un agravamiento extremo de la situación debido al bombardeo frecuente de ZNPP y Kakhovskaya GRES por parte de militantes ucranianos. Por culpa de Ucrania, la situación puede salirse de control, ya que el régimen de Kyiv hará todo lo posible para ocultar el verdadero estado de cosas en la instalación nuclear: la falta de reparaciones y la depreciación de las unidades de potencia como resultado de grandes -Malversación de fondos a gran escala.

Para evitar una catástrofe, todos los servicios en Energodar y en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye se pusieron en alerta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Rusia-Irán:


Los automóviles iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia este año. El fabricante de automóviles más grande de la República Islámica, Iran Khodro (IKCO), planea comenzar con su modelo de automóvil de pasajeros más moderno Tara, y luego planea suministrar crossovers e incluso vehículos comerciales a nuestro país. Hay planes para organizar la producción de automóviles iraníes en Rusia. ¿Los herederos de "Samanda" saturarán el mercado ruso y cuánto pueden costar en rublos? Izvestia descubrió. 


El mercado ruso con sus oportunidades se convertirá en uno de nuestros mercados clave”, dijo a los periodistas Mehdi Khatibi, director del grupo industrial Iran Khodro. Según él, este año comenzará la exportación de los primeros automóviles, primero turismos y luego comerciales.

“La Tara pronto se exportará a Rusia y, según nuestra investigación, será bien recibida. En el campo de la exportación de vehículos comerciales y pesados, también se han concluido buenos acuerdos con este país”, dijo Khatibi citado por automobilefarsi.com. El sedán se mostrará en Moscú en la exposición de repuestos y componentes de automóviles MIMS Automobility Moscow, que comienza el 22 de agosto.



Esta vez, Iran Khodro (IKCO) apuesta no por su modelo principal Dena, construido sobre la misma plataforma antigua del Peugeot 405 que el Samand, sino por el sedán Tara. Este es el automóvil de fabricación iraní más moderno, lujoso y seguro. Por ejemplo, solo él tiene ESP.

Tara se convirtió en el desarrollo del sedán Peugeot 301: la preocupación de PSA reanudó la cooperación con Iran Khodro en 2016, cuando se aliviaron brevemente las sanciones contra la República Islámica, y compartió la plataforma........


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Como alfonbass, pero las gilipolleces de RT son reales



El muy "liberal" alfonbrass es otro de los que se alegraba porque los polacos y los propios ucronazis disparaban en sus fronteras a los refugiados que llegaban, cuando la crisis en las fronteras de Bielorrusia.

Le parecía muy bien al libeggal ese que dice no querer fronteras ni estados.

Libeggal nivel dios. Con esos libeggales quien necesita fascistas.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco se va haciendo:


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

La verdadera guerra está a punto de estallar en los países de Europa Occidental. 
Los millones de negros y moros que alguien ha traído de las guerras africanas , sin ningún tipo de documentación ni antecedentes penales y que están todos coordinados , están esperando la señal . Es evidente que están siendo financiados para que ocupen el lugar de los revolucionarios de otras épocas que destruían países y que los judíomasones agitaban para provocar guerras. 

A falta de enemigos internos a los que revolucionar ( mineros, obreros, comunistas, independentistas, monárquicos , protestantes ...) 
con los gays y feministas no hacen nada . como mucho gritar, arañar y tirar de los pelos. 

Los hijos únicos de los burgueses catalanes y vascos, que además tienen una enorme herencia de sus padres y abuelos esperando, no arriesgarán su vida por " la independencia " que les importa un carajo y es solo una moda. 

Por eso traen a elementos subversivos que convertirán las ciudades europeas en un infierno.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

*Actualización 92: Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania*

*131/2022
Viena, Austria

19-8-22*

El director general de la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Mariano Grossi, renovó hoy su llamado urgente a la máxima moderación militar en el área de la planta de energía nuclear Zaporizhzya de Ucrania (ZNPP) luego de nuevos signos de tensión creciente sobre la instalación de este tipo más grande de Europa.
Poco más de una semana después de informar al Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas sobre el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad y protección nuclear en la ZNPP, el Director General Grossi advirtió que cualquier escalada adicional relacionada con la planta de seis reactores podría conducir a un accidente nuclear grave con consecuencias potencialmente graves. para la salud humana y el medio ambiente en Ucrania y en otros lugares.

En vista de la grave situación, el Director General reiteró la necesidad de enviar una misión del OIEA para llevar a cabo actividades esenciales de seguridad, protección y salvaguardias en el sitio en el sur de Ucrania. Dijo que el OIEA está en consultas activas con todas las partes con respecto a sus esfuerzos para enviar una misión de este tipo lo antes posible. Al igual que durante las dos misiones anteriores del OIEA a Ucrania durante el conflicto, el propio Director General Grossi encabezaría esta misión.
El Director General también acogió con beneplácito las declaraciones recientes que indican que tanto Ucrania como Rusia apoyaron el objetivo del OIEA de enviar una misión a ZNPP.

El Director General hizo su última declaración hoy en respuesta a los informes de los medios y otra información recibida por el OIEA en los últimos días que indica posibles nuevos riesgos de seguridad y protección nuclear relacionados con la ZNPP, menos de dos semanas después de que los bombardeos causaran algunos daños en la planta, incluidos impactando las actividades de respuesta en caso de una emergencia , que provocó una alarma generalizada sobre la situación allí.

“En esta situación altamente volátil y frágil, es de vital importancia que no se tomen nuevas medidas que puedan poner en peligro aún más la seguridad de una de las centrales nucleares más grandes del mundo”, dijo el Director General Grossi.

“Existe una necesidad urgente de bajar la tensión y tomar las medidas necesarias para ayudar a garantizar la seguridad nuclear y prevenir cualquier consecuencia radiológica para la población y el medio ambiente. El OIEA puede desempeñar un papel indispensable en este sentido”, dijo.
El OIEA no ha podido visitar la ZNPP desde antes de que comenzara el conflicto hace medio año. Desde principios de marzo, ha sido controlado por las fuerzas rusas, pero el personal ucraniano continúa operando la planta.

*Por separado hoy, Ucrania informó al OIEA que había decidido hacer “un cambio en” la licencia regulatoria para la ZNPP, instruyendo al operador ucraniano a mantener las unidades de reactores 1 y 2 en parada fría. Actualmente, solo las unidades de reactores 5 y 6 están operando en la planta*. El OIEA sigue supervisando el estado operativo de los reactores, así como la situación de seguridad tecnológica y física nuclear en general.
Ucrania también informó hoy al OIEA que diez de los 15 reactores de energía nuclear del país están actualmente conectados a la red, incluidos dos en ZNPP, tres en Rivne Nuclear Power Plant (NPP), tres en South Ukraine NPP y dos en la central nuclear Khmelnytskyy.

En relación con las salvaguardias, el Director General Grossi dijo que el OIEA continúa recibiendo datos remotos de salvaguardias de los sitios de las cuatro centrales nucleares operativas en Ucrania, así como de la central nuclear de Chernobyl.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

No es solo una ingenuidad , sino una demostración de las pocas luces que tienen los europeos, que se hayan creído que ucranianos y rusos , hace pocos años compatriotas, ahora son enemigos irreconciliables , igual que los yugoslavos...

y sin embargo millones de moros y negros ( y sus descendientes ) que odian a los blancos y cristianos a los que culpan de todos sus males y además nos ven como herejes y degenerados ...

vienen a pagarnos las pensiones !


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Ago 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estos crimínales rusos dan ya hasta peniráel dron ucraniano derribado por las fuerzas de defensa rusas sobre Sebastopol, cae “milagrosamente” sobre la sede naval de la Flota del Mar Negro”, rebuscado eufemismo, para describir a un drone suicida, hablan para putos deficientes mentales



Impresionantes los daños... la guerra está perdida


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El muy "liberal" alfonbrass es otro de los que se alegraba porque los polacos y los propios ucronazis disparaban en sus fronteras a los refugiados que llegaban, cuando la crisis en las fronteras de Bielorrusia.
> 
> Le parecía muy bien al libeggal ese que dice no querer fronteras ni estados.
> 
> Libeggal nivel dios. Con esos libeggales quien necesita fascistas.



Son las dos caras de la misma moneda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Gas.

*Parada de entrega de Gazprom: Ucrania ofrece tuberías como reemplazo*


........... El gigante ruso del gas Gazprom anunció el viernes que detendría el flujo de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 del Mar Báltico para trabajos de mantenimiento del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre. En cualquier caso, actualmente sólo se utiliza el 20 por ciento de la capacidad del gasoducto. ..........

............ La única turbina en funcionamiento en la estación compresora de Portovaya debe revisarse y reacondicionarse en los tres días, dijo Gazprom. Esto debe hacerse en cooperación con especialistas de Siemens Energy. Cuando se le preguntó, Siemens Energy no comentó sobre el anuncio de Gazprom. Un portavoz de la Agencia Federal de Redes dijo por la noche que la situación estaba siendo monitoreada en estrecha cooperación con la industria del gas y el Ministerio Federal de Economía. El flujo de gas a través de Nord Stream 1 no ha cambiado actualmente en un 20 por ciento. ...










Energiekrise: Lieferstopp von Gazprom - Ukraine bietet Pipelines als Ersatz an - WELT


Ab dem 31. August fließt erneut kein Gas mehr durch die Pipeline Nord Stream 1. Angeblich aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten, teilte der russische Staatskonzern Gazprom mit. Die Ukraine will Abhilfe schaffen.




www.welt.de


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Ago 2022)

Activistas intentan impedir en Alemania el documental 'Ucrania en llamas'

Libertad de expresión y eso ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Recomendaciones alemanas para el invierno .....y se lió..... ! Que coman pasteles! :



*No se bañe tanto: Kretschmann recomienda a los ciudadanos que usen toallitas*
Estado: 19/08/2022 


En vista del aumento de los precios de la gasolina, los políticos alemanes se superan unos a otros con consejos de ahorro. El primer ministro Winfried Kretschmann, por ejemplo, ahora aconseja a los alemanes que practiquen una higiene mínima. La izquierda encuentra tales recomendaciones sólo "cínicas".



Baden-Württemberg El primer ministro Winfried Kretschmann va por buen camino como ahorrador de energía. "Tengo un auto eléctrico, tengo un enorme sistema fotovoltaico en el techo", dijo el político verde de "Südwest Presse" . Ha estado calentando el 70 por ciento de su agua con energía solar durante 25 años, y también ha pedido un sistema de calefacción de pellets.

Consejo de Kretschmann: "Por lo general, solo calentamos una habitación", dijo. “También es más saludable si no tienes la misma temperatura en toda la casa.” Además, no tienes que ducharte todo el tiempo. "La toallita también es un invento útil", aconsejó Kretschmann.


Sin embargo, el político verde ha identificado un punto débil: “Todavía tengo margen de mejora en lo que respecta a la reducción del consumo de carne”.

*“Un consejo inteligente tras otro”*

Kretschmann recibió fuertes críticas por sus consejos de ahorro del Partido de Izquierda . "Los Verdes ni siquiera consiguieron que se ampliara el billete de 9 euros con su floja actuación en el Gobierno federal, pero están lanzando una punta tras otra", escribió el responsable parlamentario del grupo parlamentario, Jan Korte. en un comunicado el viernes.



Según Korte, las personas que han tenido que ahorrar durante años para pasar el mes no necesitan "consejos cínicos para ahorrar energía" o "ejemplos de mejores prácticas infinitamente extravagantes" de los primeros ministros ecologistas.

Korte también lo dejó claro en Twitter : "Así que #Kretschmann acaba de encargar un coche eléctrico, un 'enorme sistema solar', además de un sistema de calefacción de pellets y recomienda #toallitas. ¡Sopa! Qué infinitamente diferente es ahora la burguesía de Bionade de aquellos que han tenido que ahorrar todos los días durante años. Difícil de creer."









Kretschmann empfiehlt Bürgern den Gebrauch von Waschlappen - WELT


Deutschlands Politiker überbieten sich angesichts der steigenden Gaspreise mit Spartipps. Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann etwa rät den Deutschen nun zur Minimalhygiene. Die Linke findet solche Empfehlungen nur noch „zynisch“.




www.welt.de


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

– Schleswig-Holstein –*Crisis del gas: Daniel Günther llama a los hoteles a ahorrar energía*
MAR DEL NORTE Y MAR BÁLTICO*Crisis del gas: Günther llama a los hoteles a ahorrar energía*
20/08/2022, 10:16

El primer ministro de Schleswig-Holstein, Daniel Günther, pide a los hoteles que ahorren energía


El Primer Ministro espera que los hoteles en el norte apaguen voluntariamente las ofertas de bienestar de alto consumo energético









Gaskrise: Daniel Günther fordert Hotels zum Energiesparen auf


Der Ministerpräsident hofft darauf, dass Hotels im Norden energieintensive Wellnessangebote freiwillig abschalten.




www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Alemania-Gas....¿guerra hasta el 2024?:


El recargo de gas pronto llegará a los clientes. El recorte del impuesto a la gasolina anunciado por el gobierno ha sido criticado. Las organizaciones sociales quieren un alivio adicional.

Berlina. Cientos de miles de consumidores tienen que pagar el recargo de gas estatal desde el 1 de octubre y están sintiendo los efectos de aumentos de precios significativos. Según una encuesta de la Agencia de Prensa Alemana, muchos proveedores locales anunciaron a tiempo que repercutirían el recargo a sus clientes desde el principio.

Queda por ver si se habrá decidido la reducción prevista por el gobierno del IVA sobre el gas. Asociaciones sociales pidieron un alivio adicional para los ciudadanos. Es poco probable que la situación mejore: Rusia interrumpirá el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 del Mar Báltico durante tres días a fines de agosto.

*El canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD) dijo el jueves que la tasa 
impositiva sobre el consumo de gas debería caer del 19 por ciento al 7 por ciento. Esto debería aplicarse mientras se aumente el recargo por gas, es decir, hasta finales de marzo de 2024.* El Bundestag y el Bundesrat aún tienen que ponerse de acuerdo; si esto sucede antes de octubre, los borradores deben redactarse rápidamente. La Comisión de la UE había declarado anteriormente que una exención completa del recargo del IVA no era posible según la legislación de la UE.

El efecto de la reducción de impuestos es menor para el ciudadano individual de lo que Scholz describió inicialmente. El recorte de impuestos compensa los ingresos fiscales adicionales del impuesto estatal sobre el gas, pero no el impuesto total para los ciudadanos, dijo un portavoz del gobierno en Berlín. Scholz, por su parte, enfatizó el jueves: "Con este paso, estamos aliviando a los clientes de gas significativamente más que la carga adicional causada por los recargos".


*La asociación de inquilinos considera que el recargo de gas es una construcción extraña*
Desde el punto de vista de la Asociación Alemana de Inquilinos, el plan del gobierno federal para un impuesto sobre el gas con una reducción simultánea del IVA sobre el gas natural es incomprensible. "No entiendo en absoluto el recargo por gas", dijo el sábado el presidente de la asociación, Lukas Siebenkotten, en una discusión sobre la jornada de puertas abiertas del gobierno federal en Berlín. El gravamen es, en última instancia, para salvar a las empresas. Esto podría hacerse directamente, como en la crisis bancaria de 2008, dijo el jefe de la asociación de inquilinos. "No es necesario tomar este extraño desvío a través del consumidor y luego decirles, 'pero vamos a reducir el IVA ahora'", agregó Siebenkotten.

*Deben evitarse las quiebras*
Con el recargo por gas de 2,4 céntimos por kilovatio hora, los costes de adquisición fuertemente incrementados debido a la severa reducción en los suministros rusos pueden trasladarse a los consumidores a partir de octubre. El gobierno federal quiere evitar insolvencias y un colapso del suministro de energía.


El viernes por la noche, la empresa estatal rusa Gazprom anunció que interrumpiría el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 del Mar Báltico durante tres días a finales de agosto. Del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre no fluirá gas a Alemania debido a trabajos de mantenimiento. Posteriormente, se deberán entregar diariamente 33 millones de metros cúbicos de gas natural. Esto corresponde al 20 por ciento de la producción máxima diaria a la que Rusia redujo las entregas hace unas semanas. Gazprom dijo que la única turbina que funciona actualmente en la estación compresora de Portovaya tendría que ser revisada y reacondicionada en los tres días. Esto debe hacerse en cooperación con especialistas de Siemens Energy. Cuando se le preguntó, Siemens Energy no comentó sobre el anuncio de Gazprom.

Un total de once empresas se benefician del gravamen, según dijo un portavoz del Ministerio de Economía. Doce habían sido mencionados anteriormente. Según la investigación de "Handelsblatt", muy pocas empresas dependen de las ayudas estatales. Además del importador de gas Uniper, para el que el gobierno armó un paquete de rescate por valor de miles de millones, la filial de EnBW VNG y el proveedor regional EWE, el importador Sefe (anteriormente Gazprom Germania), el austriaco OMV y la empresa comercial suiza Axpo también reclamaron costos adicionales a través de la tasa.

Según los círculos de la industria, el comerciante de productos básicos holandés-suizo Vitol y su competidor suizo Gunvor también están en la lista, escribió el periódico. Los solicitantes extranjeros en particular se están beneficiando actualmente de los precios récord de la electricidad, el petróleo y el gas.

*Aumentos significativos de precios para los clientes.*
Los clientes de gas, por su parte, se enfrentarán a importantes incrementos de precios como consecuencia del recargo, y ello a partir de principios de octubre. Así lo anunciaron las empresas energéticas de Baviera, Mecklemburgo-Pomerania Occidental, Baja Sajonia y otros países. Por ejemplo, SWB AG en Bremen aumentará el precio del gas para el suministro básico de 8,9 a 11,78 centavos por kilovatio hora el 1 de octubre. Además de la llamada tasa de adquisición de gas, existe una tasa de almacenamiento.

Los comercializadores de gas deberán informar oficialmente a los clientes en el suministro básico con seis semanas de antelación si cobran el recargo de gas. Si quieren usar el primer día posible, 1 de octubre, tenían que comunicarlo antes del viernes. Fuera del suministro básico, también podrían pactarse diferentes plazos de preaviso en los términos del contrato, tal como establece la Asociación Federal de Industrias de Energía y Agua.

Además, los proveedores están transfiriendo gradualmente los costos de adquisición fuertemente incrementados. El portal de comparación Verivox contabiliza actualmente 168 subidas de precios del gas de proveedores básicos para agosto, septiembre y octubre. El aumento medio es del 44,1 por ciento, lo que significa que un hogar de tres personas tiene unos costes adicionales de una media de 1.008 euros al año. Los nuevos recargos por la adquisición y el almacenamiento de gas no suelen tenerse en cuenta en los cambios de precios.

*Se requiere ayuda específica*
La reducción del IVA a la gasolina anunciada por el gobierno federal generó críticas. La asociación general conjunta señaló que la reducción aliviaría a todos, "incluidos aquellos que no lo necesitan en absoluto". La asociación central de bienestar abogó por ayuda específica para las personas "que ya no pueden pagar su factura de gas".

La presidenta de la asociación social VdK, Verena Bentele, dijo que el ministro de Finanzas, Christian Lindner (FDP), finalmente debe considerar seriamente un impuesto a las ganancias excesivas y un impuesto a la propiedad para tener dinero para aliviar a los más débiles. “Además, hay que asegurarse de que esta vez la rebaja de impuestos llegue realmente al pueblo. No debe volver a ser como era con el descuento del tanque”. Lindner rechaza un impuesto a los beneficios excesivos sobre las altas ganancias de las empresas provocado por la crisis.

La Federación de Industrias Alemanas calificó la reducción del IVA como una señal equivocada. “Ahorrar gasolina sigue siendo importante. El alivio del impuesto al valor agregado más bajo anunciado pasa desapercibido para las empresas, porque las empresas no pagan ningún impuesto al valor agregado”, dijo Holger Loesch, subgerente general del BDI. Según Loesch, las empresas luchan contra el aumento de los costos de la energía. "Los políticos ahora deben mantener constantemente la competitividad de la industria y aliviar a las empresas que necesitan protección".









Erdgas: Viele Verbraucher müssen Umlage ab Oktober zahlen


Die Gasumlage kommt schon bald bei den Kunden an. Die von der Regierung angekündigte Steuersenkung auf Gas steht in der Kritik. Sozialverbände wollen zusätzliche Entlastungen.




www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Yomateix (20 Ago 2022)

He mirado por curiosidad que coche tiene Kretschmann y es irónico, pese a que se gana su enorme salario gracias a lo de ir de verde, cito textualmente:

"haya comprado en privado un *automóvil *Mercedes *Clase E* con motor diesel.

Hace unos años, Kretschmann causó revuelo cuando compró el coche diésel para viajes privados. En ese momento, el gobierno de su estado había aprobado la primera prohibición nacional de conducir diésel en partes de Stuttgart debido a la alarma de partículas."

De cara a la galería coche eléctrico oficial, pero cuando tiene que comprarse un coche se lo compra diesel con la excusa que vive lejos y tiene que ir al campo. Lo del enorme sistema fotovoltaico....quizás alguien le tendría que decir que no todos se pueden permitir grandes casas donde instalar enormes sistemas fotovoltaicos (o puede que ni pagar estos) Lo de calentar solo una habitación o limpiarse con toallitas, me gustaría verlo, porque no se lo cree ni el, debe ser como lo del coche, tanto hablar que tiene un coche oficial eléctrico, mientras a escondidas se compra uno diesel para el uso habitual.

Que fácil para los políticos con sueldos desproporcionados para lo que hacen, atreverse a dar lecciones sobre ahorro a quienes tienen un salario 100 veces inferior al suyo (Y sin que les paguen el coche y parte de los costes de la vivienda y de etc etc)


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Recomendaciones alemanas para el invierno .....y se lió..... ! Que coman pasteles! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que los verdes están en la coalición:









La amenaza ecológica de las toallitas húmedas - Verde y Azul


Este producto es un contaminante más que se comporta como los plásticos y causa los mismos daños medioambientales. Pero, además, suponen un problema para las cañerías de depuración de aguas, que quedan atascadas. Cada vez más medios especializados ponen de relieve los graves perjuicios...




verdeyazul.diarioinformacion.com













Las toallitas húmedas escalan en el 'ranking' de la contaminación ambiental - Ecoescuela


Imaginemos que los estudiantes de primaria y secundaria realizan tareas caseras de compra, aunque sea como acompañantes. Pregúnteles si han visto en las estanterías a las reinas de la higiene personal; sí, estamos refiriéndonos a las toallitas húmedas, que son “lo más plus”. Han colonizado...




eldiariodelaeducacion.com





La OCU (Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios de España) ya recomendaba hace un par de años, como resultado de una investigación que hizo sometiendo a diferentes pruebas a 19 marcas diferentes, su retirada por sus perjuicios ambientales y la publicidad engañosa que difunden: NO SON BIODEGRADABLES.


----------



## Fermoselle (20 Ago 2022)

Para entender lo que pasa en Ucrania.....


----------



## risto mejido (20 Ago 2022)

siria deberia quedarse con la copla


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Dilo todo, países absolutamente receptivos a recibir refugiados blancos y de ojos azules, e incluso en ocasiones comparten parecida ideología nazi, pero que disparan en sus fronteras a los refugiados que no cumplen esos requisitos. O los dejan morir ahogados o de hambre.
> 
> Así es mucho más fácil hacer la guerra por delegación de Occidente, que proporciona además todo el apoyo económico y material que de momento está impidiendo que el régimen ucronazi caiga.



Claro...el origen de los conflictos está en la capacidad de cada uno de trasladar a los refugiados....

Estáis desquiciados....


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Ago 2022)

En amarillo zonas no reconocidas por liveuamap.com y tomadas, la imagen es del 15 de Agosto.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Como alfonbass, pero las gilipolleces de RT son reales



Si! realisimas!!


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Que ganas de imponernos vuestras mierdas....


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El muy "liberal" alfonbrass es otro de los que se alegraba porque los polacos y los propios ucronazis disparaban en sus fronteras a los refugiados que llegaban, cuando la crisis en las fronteras de Bielorrusia.
> 
> Le parecía muy bien al libeggal ese que dice no querer fronteras ni estados.
> 
> Libeggal nivel dios. Con esos libeggales quien necesita fascistas.




Cítalo, busca eso y ponlo

Ah! y cuenta también qué hacían refugiados sirios en la frontera de Bielorrusia, cuenta lo de los aviones llegando al aeropuerto de Minsk con cientos de ellos, cuéntalo todo


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Qué tiene que ver las bases militares con un sistema económico?

Eso de juntar cosas "pa ver que pasa".....


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

*Per i bambini del Donbass (For the Children of Donbass), L. Belardi, M. Nogradi, 2021 [EN-IT-PT-ES]:
22 mar 2022*


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

--edicion:
 
*Se infligieron ataques efectivos contra objetos por las F. Armadas de Rusas tars recibierdatos sobre la concentración de grandes fuerzas y medios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Voznesensk, región de Nikolaev, *
*Hoy, 12: 12*




__





Cargando…






es.topwar.ru





*La inteligencia rusa recibió datos sobre los lugares de concentración de grandes fuerzas enemigas en la región de Nikolaev*, además, a decenas de kilómetros de la línea de contacto de fuego directo. Estamos hablando de instalaciones en la ciudad de Voznesensk, que se encuentra a orillas del río Bug del Sur, a unos 90 km al noroeste de Nikolaev.
*
Las tropas ucranianas utilizan Voznesensk como territorio donde para acumular equipo militar de las regiones vecinas, así como personal para reabastecer a las brigadas que sufrieron grandes pérdidas en el sur de Ucrania*.

*Según algunos informes, fue en Voznesensk donde el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentó crear una agrupación, que luego podría usarse para atacar en dirección a Kherson.*

Los datos obtenidos por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas permitieron atacar efectivamente las instalaciones militares en Voznesensk. Fuertes explosiones retumbaron en la ciudad, como resultado de lo cual se destruyó un depósito de municiones e instalaciones para desplegar equipo militar.

Al mismo tiempo, fueron destruidas varias instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el propio Nikolaev. Se produjeron daños importantes en uno de los cuarteles generales locales, donde se llevó a cabo la planificación militar y se intentaban coordinar acciones para atacar instalaciones rusas en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye.
*
La región de Nikolaev ha confirmado una vez más la "reputación" del territorio donde las tropas ucranianas sufren las mayores pérdidas, sin siquiera tener tiempo para participar en una batalla en toda regla.*


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cítalo, busca eso y ponlo
> 
> Ah! y cuenta también qué hacían refugiados sirios en la frontera de Bielorrusia, cuenta lo de los aviones llegando al aeropuerto de Minsk con cientos de ellos, cuéntalo todo











Dejémosles entrar » Juan Ramón Rallo


Imaginemos que un matrimonio español se marcha con sus hijos de vacaciones a Siria y que, mientras disfruta de este período de ocio, estalla una guerra civil




juanramonrallo.com





_No hay motivos económicos de peso que justifiquen levantar muros para “proteger” a Europa de la “invasión” de los inmigrantes, incluidos los refugiados de guerra. Y si el Estado de Bienestar y las hiperregulaciones estatales constituyeran tal motivo, entonces lo que sobraría sería el Estado de Bienestar y las hiperregulaciones estatales: no los inmigrantes._

El apóstol liberal quería carnada para que la demanda de trabajo siguiera siendo superior a la oferta y proseguir la devaluación competitiva de salarios del "privilegiado" proletario occidental.

Con una Alemania saturada de bondad al borde de una insurrección popular decidieron pasarle la patata caliente de la migración a un país no amigo como Bielorrusia. Por cierto, sirios huidos de una primavera orquestada por la CIA, en nombre de las libertades económicas occidentales y tal...


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Dejémosles entrar » Juan Ramón Rallo
> 
> 
> Imaginemos que un matrimonio español se marcha con sus hijos de vacaciones a Siria y que, mientras disfruta de este período de ocio, estalla una guerra civil
> ...



Pero si dice lo mismo que los mugremitas a los que tu votas...pedazo de hijo de puta!!!
To er mundo ehhh gueno...no hay nadie ilegal...fronteras abiertas...wercomeeee refuyisssss!!!
VIENEN LOS MEJORES...VERDAD MANUELA!!!


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero si dice lo mismo que los mugremitas a los que tu votas...pedazo de hijo de puta!!!
> To er mundo ehhh gueno...no hay nadie ilegal...fronteras abiertas...wercomeeee refuyisssss!!!
> VIENEN LOS MEJORES...VERDAD MANUELA!!!



Eso es que en realidad, como buen lumpen inconsciente que eres, no te has enterado de qué va la película.
Eres como el poli bueno: sí, sí, yo con Rusia (Estado soberano con economía dirigida) pero soy un gatopardo liberal inculto.
Cosas de la logse, lomce, loe y toda esa mierda.
Pregúntate porque el liberalismo es la ideología de los señoritos que llenan sus latifundios con mano de obra migrante explotada sin contrato ni derechos.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

Mira, espiritu libre de las landas, te puedes meter tu cultura roja por el culo arriba...tu y el pacifista hobbesiano...

Jamas vi dos con tamaña empanada mental relativista en la cabeza...no sabeis si vais o venis...

Yo he visto pasar de defender a las zorras femimarxistas a atacarlas con furia...he visto defender la vacuna chinita, por contraposicion a los venenos occidentales...os he visto pegar tales bandazos...que cuando os las dais de super curtossssss...que diria la Rosarito (inenarrables imagenes aquellas de los años de la ceja: nozotro emo venio aqui a defender la curtura...nosotro somo la curtura española!!!) ME MEO DE LA RISA TIA FELISA...

A ver cabecita perdida de las landas...que yo me aclare...que te dice tu curtura hoy...

DEFIENDES LA INMIGRACION ILEGAL O NO LA DEFIENDES!!!??

Ilumina a un pobre lumpen español como yo...que nunca os entiendo..si vais o venis...la verdad.

Edito: ademas, no dice la nueva doctrina roja que el enemigo a eliminar es el factor TRABAJO...que os esclaviza y no os deja ser todo lo rojazos que deseariais, a tiempo completo?

O me equivoco...mira que si me engañan hasta mis oidos y no decis lo que yo os oigo decir...


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

Sociedad racista es la que está obligada a poner cuotas por género y "étnia". Trata de perpetuar el sistema clasista y racista con la doctrina del buen salvaje. Promociona a una minoría de las minorías en clases subalternas para evitar su sublevación una vez alcanzada una masa crítica y evitar al tiempo la conciencia de clase.


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mira, espiritu libre de las landas, te puedes meter tu cultura roja por el culo arriba...tu y el pacifista hobbesiano...
> 
> Jamas vi dos con tamaña empanada mental relativista en la cabeza...no sabeis si vais o venis...
> 
> ...



En la URSS y demás repúblicas socialistas existía la inmigración "ilegal" y la libre circulación?
Tu problema es seguir creyendo a estas alturas que en occidente hay marxistas o comunistas. Quizá en alguna residencia de ancianos...
Occidente sigue una ortodoxia y todo partido que propusiere una alternativa sería eliminado ipso facto.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

Me cago en mi puta vida...Y ENTONCES POR QUE HABEIS MANTENIDO A TAL CAMARILLA!!!

COJONES...QUE VOSOTROS VOTAIS CORRUPTOS IGUAL QUE LOS PEPERROS...COÑO!!! QUE PEDESTAL ES EL VUESTRO QUE OS PERMITE NADAR CON LOS PARTIDOS CORRUPTOS QUE VAN DE ROJOS, Y LUEGO GUARDAR LA ROPA DANDOSLAS DE DIGNOS Y DE GUARDIANES DEL COFRE DE LAS ESENCIAS MARXISTAS!!!

Pero no te das cuenta que es un doble pensar terrible!!! Que sois unos incoherentes!!
Y que por vuestro relativismo enfermizo estamos abocados a la mas absoluta de las ruinas!!!

Y encima con infulas de cultos y dignos...ES QUE NO HAY QUIEN OS SOPORTE!!!

HACEROSLO MIRAR!!!

Edito: y no me has contestado...eres un indigno y un ruin...intelectualmente hablando...apoyas o no LA GRAN SUSTITUCION que trae el NOM!!!???


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Per i bambini del Donbass (For the Children of Donbass), L. Belardi, M. Nogradi, 2021 [EN-IT-PT-ES]:
> 22 mar 2022*
> 
> 
> ...



Triste y hermoso a un tiempo.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

Cuando viene Obama a España de visita...con uno de los primeros que tiene una larga reunion es el señor PABLO IGLESIAS TURRION...


----------



## manodura79 (20 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ejem...ejem...
> 
> _¿Sabe Putin quién mató a Kennedy?
> 
> ...



Creo que a estas alturas es irrelevante quien mató a Kennedy. A menos que fueran los extraterrestres. Ya no queda nadie vivo de esa época y si fue la CIA ya bastante mierda ha tenido encima durante estos años como para desaparecer y no ha pasado nada. Así que se darán unos gritos, se hará un documental, luego una serie para HBO y a otra cosa. Película no se hará porque eso ya no se lleva. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

Los anglos tienen mentalidad diferencialista, hasta tal punto que poco les faltó en su día para clasificar a los italoamericanos como "no blancos". El "melting pot" es un mito, una mentira como una casa; en el fondo, las diferentes comunidades apenas se relacionan entre ellas. Y de esa mentalidad viene todo lo demás.

A muchos CM otánicos, de vivir en los EEUU, les pondrían alguna etiqueta. Y no se la podrían quitar.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Ago 2022)

De eso hablo mucho y bien Cassius Clay...Arriondas


----------



## JAGGER (20 Ago 2022)

Y mientras mamaruskia se funde y queda desconectada de la economía mundial:









Ucrania inaugura la pista de esquí seco más grande de Europa


Emily Resort es un moderno complejo multiusos de entretenimiento, deporte y wellness que cuenta también con piscinas, playas, campos de fútbol...



as.com


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Dejémosles entrar » Juan Ramón Rallo
> 
> 
> Imaginemos que un matrimonio español se marcha con sus hijos de vacaciones a Siria y que, mientras disfruta de este período de ocio, estalla una guerra civil
> ...



Pero cita algo que haya dicho yo, que es lo que aseguras!

Ay madre.....


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En la URSS y demás repúblicas socialistas existía la inmigración "ilegal" y la libre circulación?
> Tu problema es seguir creyendo a estas alturas que en occidente hay marxistas o comunistas. Quizá en alguna residencia de ancianos...
> Occidente sigue una ortodoxia y todo partido que propusiere una alternativa sería eliminado ipso facto.



En la URSS no existía la libre circulación....eso es lo que defendéis...montar una puta cárcel


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusia-Irán:
> 
> 
> Los automóviles iraníes pueden aparecer en Rusia este año. El fabricante de automóviles más grande de la República Islámica, Iran Khodro (IKCO), planea comenzar con su modelo de automóvil de pasajeros más moderno Tara, y luego planea suministrar crossovers e incluso vehículos comerciales a nuestro país. Hay planes para organizar la producción de automóviles iraníes en Rusia. ¿Los herederos de "Samanda" saturarán el mercado ruso y cuánto pueden costar en rublos? Izvestia descubrió.
> ...



El mundo está empezando a vivir sin depender de occidente. 

Lo nuevo está empezando a andar. Lo viejo...aun se mueve por inercia.


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

La única posibilidad de que la UE sobreviva al invierno es que Kiev se rinda a finales de agosto.

El periódico británico The Telegraph ha llegado a este tipo de conclusión:

 Ucrania sólo tiene tres meses para evitar una traición invernal - The Telegraph, 17 de agosto de 2022

Intel Slava Z tiene un resumen:

*El conflicto ruso-ucraniano está a punto de entrar en una profunda congelación, *
_*y esto afectará a ambas partes, escribe el diario británico The Telegraph.

En el campo de batalla, el invierno tiende a favorecer al defensor, mientras que al atacante
le resulta más difícil avanzar. Esto permitirá al ejército ucraniano conservar lo que tiene, pero 
le impedirá recuperar nada de los vastos territorios bajo control ruso.

Por lo tanto, el invierno tendrá un impacto estratégico en el resultado del conflicto en Europa,
y lo más probable es que Ucrania pierda allí. Los europeos están acostumbrados a la energía rusa
barata. En junio, Rusia redujo el suministro de gas a Europa en un 60%. A medida que se acerca
el invierno, los países se apresuran a mitigar los daños económicos en sus ya minadas economías. 
El estallido masivo de descontento no pasará desapercibido para los políticos y les obligará 
a reconsiderar su ya vacilante apoyo a Ucrania y las sanciones contra Rusia.

Moscú sabe cómo intensificar la presión hasta que los países europeos cedan, hasta llegar
a un apagón total. Amenazado con esta medida extrema, el presidente Putin hará un llamamiento
a la comunidad mundial con un alto el fuego en condiciones favorables en la cumbre del G20
de noviembre. Los líderes se verán tentados a aceptar la propuesta de paz de Putin y a retirar 
su apoyo a Zelensky. Para el presidente Biden, esta propuesta no será menos tentadora que 
para sus homólogos europeos, porque también Estados Unidos está sufriendo graves daños *_
*económicos.*

t.me/intelslava/35747


----------



## España1 (20 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


>




Todos los hombres blancos deberíamos quemar las empresas que nos discriminan. Así, a lo loco


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

No puede ser. No hace mucho un otánico aseguró con total desparpajo, que el frente no se movía desde hacía dos meses.

Y mas de uno le entrásteis al trapo.


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

"Del enemigo el consejo", o como se vende el derrotismo sicológico
que, incluso cuaja, entre los tibios, en estos afamados foros:

*No hay avances por parte de Rusia según un funcionario anónimo de EEUU

...mientras un alto funcionario de defensa de EE.UU. dijo que las fuerzas de Ucrania *
_*habían detenido el avance ruso.

"Se está viendo una completa y total falta de progreso por parte de los rusos*_
* en el campo de batalla", dijo el funcionario, hablando con los periodistas bajo anonimato.*









Putin warns Macron of 'catastrophe' at Ukraine nuclear plant - Insider Paper


Russia's President Vladimir Putin in a call with French counterpart Emmanuel Macron accused Ukraine of attacking the Moscow-occupied.




insiderpaper.com


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El muy "liberal" alfonbrass es otro de los que se alegraba porque los polacos y los propios ucronazis disparaban en sus fronteras a los refugiados que llegaban, cuando la crisis en las fronteras de Bielorrusia.
> 
> Le parecía muy bien al libeggal ese que dice no querer fronteras ni estados.
> 
> Libeggal nivel dios. Con esos libeggales quien necesita fascistas.




*"Señores, no estén tan contentos con la derrota de Hitler. Porque aunque el mundo se haya puesto de pie y haya detenido al bastardo, la puta que lo parió está de nuevo en celo."

*_Bertolt Brecht (1898 - 1956)_


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Ago 2022)

¿Porqué ibamos a preocuparnos de países de mierda donde NO se nos ha perdido nada?
-No me lo digas: por la paz mundial.



Lo mejor de todo es que los hippies que defienden esto luego van de ateos.


----------



## agricultura (20 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> La URSS nunca ha pretendido derrotar y nunca invadió Afganistan.
> 
> Estudia un poquito de historia antes de hablar de lo que no sabes:
> 
> ...



Por eso me parece que si por EEUU fuera, el Tibet sería en la actualidad como su vecino Afganistán


----------



## pgas (20 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *La clave de la derrota del régimen está en Novorossia*
> 2022-08-19 20:27
> 
> 
> ...




efectivamente, Novorrusia es la clave, no el Donbass, la finta-excursión a Kiev fue un error estrátegico, y el chantaje nuclear y la histeria ukronazi del himar contra kherson y crimea lo confirma


----------



## lapetus (20 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> donde NO se nos ha perdido nada



Allí en siria confluyen nada menos que:

Los libaneses de Hezbolá
Los kurdos indepes apoyados (y ahora abandonados) por USA
Los turcos que andan genocidando a éstos mismos kurdos
Los sirios de Assad
Los iranies que andan por allí para presionar a Israel, que de tanto en tanto los bombardea
Los rusos para proteger la base de Tartus y Damasco, y asegurarse que el mar de gas natural recientemente descubierto no cae en malas manos
Los americanos que tienen ocupada la parte petrolífera del país.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que a estas alturas es irrelevante quien mató a Kennedy. A menos que fueran los extraterrestres. Ya no queda nadie vivo de esa época y si fue la CIA ya bastante mierda ha tenido encima durante estos años como para desaparecer y no ha pasado nada. Así que se darán unos gritos, se hará un documental, luego una serie para HBO y a otra cosa. Película no se hará porque eso ya no se lleva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



A veces leo cosas... que me producirían perplejidad y desconcierto, si no fuera porque soy consciente de la 
banalidad e irresponsabilidad ignorante.


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

_*Shoigu ha dicho recientemente que todas las órdenes para Ucrania vienen de Washington
y Londres. (Dónde y cómo atacar). EEUU ha "decidido" ahora enviar más (volumen y valor), 
y con mayor precisión, armas a Ucrania. (Después de algo de 'ensayo y error')
La UE está abandonando la línea de suministro de armas. (por las razones que sean)
*
Así que la siguiente observación podría tener mérito;

Los rusos están esperando una guerra directamente entre los EE.UU. y ellos mismos. 
Ellos han estado esperando este desarrollo, - desde el principio. Utilizando la fórmula 
de la operación "especial" pero limitada, les ha dado tiempo para poner a Rusia en pie
de guerra de forma silenciosa, para exprimir las fuentes de energía y materias primas 
de los oponentes, y para separar las pulgas del lobo.

El "ir despacio" no es tal. Se ha utilizado para acumular logística y formular formas 
alternativas de guerra, con la esperanza de que no se utilicen, pero están ahí y están 
listas en caso de necesidad. Los potenciales se mantienen en reserva.
*****

Zapo y Macron. Esta reunión puede haber sido un mensaje de los Rothschild 
y el "Cartel de los Banqueros". Putin ya había dicho que permitirían una inspección
del Zapo. El cambio es que a la inspección se les permitiría acceder a través de Ucrania. 
(No estoy seguro de por qué esto es tan importante para Zelensky, pero debe haber
alguna razón tortuosa. Posiblemente para la "instalación" de cámaras y otros medios 
de espionaje, o se podrían introducir programas maliciosos (software) sin que los rusos
los comprobaran/descubrieran).
**

¿Por qué los banqueros pasarían mensajes secretos para permitir las inspecciones? 
Probablemente porque pueden ver que su propiedad nominal de Ucrania (tierra, minas,
productos básicos..) sería TODO inútil si realmente hubiera radiación en todo el campo.

Seguimiento: (Los derivados se basan en la garantía, no hay suficiente garantía en el mundo
para cubrir todas las apuestas de derivados, por lo que algunos DEBEN basarse en activos
que están en la propia Ucrania. Monsanto, Cargill, Blackrock... serían los principales perdedores),
Un estallido de Zapo tendría capacidad de aplastar realmente la "nube" de dinero oculto *_
*en EE.UU., brutalmente. ¿Y qué obtuvo Putin a cambio?*
Comentario en MoA.


----------



## RankXerox (20 Ago 2022)

*No lo entendeis o no lo quereis entender*.......no importa que se bombardeen bases rusas o ucras, no importan los himars ni los iskander, ni siquiera importa Ucrania. *La guerra de verdad está en la economía*, la inflación, los productos energéticos, la comida, la bebida. Y aquí, *todos los que vivimos en occidente por ahora vamos perdiendo por goleada*. 

*Ucrania es el dedo y la economía es la Luna*. Quienes ganen esta guerra (occidente u oriente), serán los nuevos amos del mundo.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Es lo que tiene abandonar la tradicional neutralidad.

Lo que pasa es que el karma por "il sacco" de Roma, tarda siglos en manifestarse. ¿Verdad, lansquenetes?

Bueno y por custodiar los capitales de todos los ladrones y asesinos del orbe.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ago 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> *No lo entendeis o no lo quereis entender*.......no importa que se bombardeen bases rusas o ucras, no importan los himars ni los iskander, ni siquiera importa Ucrania. *La guerra de verdad está en la economía*, la inflación, los productos energéticos, la comida, la bebida. Y aquí, *todos los que vivimos en occidente por ahora vamos perdiendo por goleada*.
> 
> *Ucrania es el dedo y la economía es la Luna*. Quienes ganen esta guerra (occidente u oriente), serán los nuevos amos del mundo.




Eso se ha puesto miles de veces en el foro y desde el principio o no sabías el concepto de guerra híbrida, llegas 6 meses tarde. Pero vamos la mayoría le gusta más comentar el desarrollo de la guerra en términos militares y no económicos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que a estas alturas es irrelevante quien mató a Kennedy. A menos que fueran los extraterrestres. Ya no queda nadie vivo de esa época y si fue la CIA ya bastante mierda ha tenido encima durante estos años como para desaparecer y no ha pasado nada. Así que se darán unos gritos, se hará un documental, luego una serie para HBO y a otra cosa. Película no se hará porque eso ya no se lleva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los asesinos de Kennedy fueron los hermanos Dulles, dueños y señores del deepstate de entonces.


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

17.08.2022 17:51
El poder

*A medida que Occidente pierda poder, el liderazgo de los Estados Unidos se volverá cada vez más agresivo e imprudente.*


https://rg.ru/2022/08/17/general-polkovnik-svr-vladimir-matveev-po-mere-utraty-mogushchestva-zapad-vo-glave-s-ssha-budet-stanovitsia-vse-agressivnee-i-bezrassudnee.html



Texto original del discurso del Coronel general de la Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior (SVR) C. Matveeva, en la sesión plenaria de la Conferencia de Moscú sobre Seguridad Internacional MCIS-2022, el 16 de agosto de 2022

Estimados participantes de la conferencia,

*Nuestro foro se lleva a cabo en el contexto de eventos históricos que son decisivos para el futuro de Rusia y todo el orden mundial. La operación militar especial en Ucrania tuvo un efecto literalmente quirúrgico en la arquitectura de las relaciones internacionales y la seguridad, revelando y acelerando las tendencias que han madurado durante mucho tiempo.* Se hizo absolutamente obvio que el mundo no es plano, como nos convencieron los geopolíticos estadounidenses, sino bastante voluminoso y multifacético. E*l mundo unipolar establecido en 90’s no es de ninguna manera el ‘final de la historia’, sino solo uno de sus episodios a corto plazo. Ahora se está completando, dando paso a un dispositivo multipolar. Este proceso es doloroso, sobre todo para Occidente, pero irreversible*. Como dicen, ‘lo antiguo ha pasado, ahora todo es nuevo’.

La OTAN trata de desafiar los derechos naturales y legítimos de Rusia para garantizar la seguridad nacional, así como los derechos de los residentes de habla rusa y no solo de habla rusa de Ucrania para preservar su propia identidad y fortalecer los vínculos con el resto del mundo Ruso. *Obviamente, Occidente no está preocupado por el destino del régimen de Kiev. Como se puede ver en los datos que llegan al SVR, los inversores occidentales prácticamente lo han descartad*o y están desarrollando planes para dividir y ocupar al menos parte de las tierras ucranianas.

*De hecho, algo mucho más grande está en juego que Ucrania, Europa e incluso toda Eurasia. Para Washington y sus aliados, se trata del destino del sistema colonial de dominación sobre el mundo.* Su Occidente se ha alineado metódicamente durante al menos los últimos cuatro siglos. Y ahora está ‘rompiendo las costuras’. De jure, el proceso de descolonización masiva ciertamente comenzó a mediados del siglo pasado. Sin embargo, los lazos de facto de opresión y sumisión persistieron. En general, el enfoque de las antiguas metrópolis occidentales hacia los Estados liberados está ilustrado por la famosa frase del primer ministro británico Benjamin Disraeli. Cito: "las Colonias no dejan de ser colonias porque obtuvieron la independencia".


*Naryshkin: Occidente está tratando de imponer una guerra global a toda la humanidad

En la segunda mitad del siglo XX, los colonizadores europeos individuales, a menudo compitiendo entre sí, fueron reemplazados por los Estados Unidos *que tenían reclamos de dominación mundial. No se molestaron en establecer relaciones de dependencia política formal, pero *utilizaron todo un conjunto de medidas coercitivas neocoloniales (económicas, ideológicas y humanitarias). Donde no funcionaron, hubo asesinatos políticos, golpes de estado y medios militares directos*. Por ejemplo, es bien conocida la participación de los Estados Unidos en los asesinatos del primer primer ministro de la República Democrática del Congo, Patrice Lumumba, el estadista Dominicano Rafael Trujillo, el primer presidente de la República de Vietnam, NGO Dinh Ziem, los golpes de estado en Irán en 1953, en Guatemala en 1954, en Chile en 1973, los intentos de asesinato del primer ministro del Consejo de estado de la República popular China, Zhou Enlai en 1955, y el líder cubano Fidel Castro. Esta lista puede continuar por mucho tiempo.

*La ‘democratización forzada global’ iniciada por USA después del colapso de la Unión Soviética* resultó en el bombardeo de Yugoslavia, la destrucción de Afganistán, Irak y Libia. De hecho, era de naturaleza colonial, ya que tenía como objetivo, en primer lugar, privar a los países y pueblos de la independencia. Al mismo tiempo, desde el momento de la campaña iraquí, para los estadounidenses, a*lgo salió mal. Como lo expresó claramente el destacado experto estadounidense en política internacional Farid Zakaria, "el Imperio ha estirado demasiado sus fuerzas y se ha convertido gradualmente en una hegemonía inflada y desgastada que no puede respaldar sus afirmaciones de poder con pasos reales". La crisis actual en torno a Ucrania confirma plenamente esta conclusión.

Un ejemplo ilustrativo: en febrero de este año, India y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, junto con China, se abstuvieron en la votación en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre la resolución antirrusa promovida por los Estados Unidos.* Luego, el Departamento de estado envió una circular a las embajadas estadounidenses de todo el mundo. Contenía un requisito para llevar a los representantes indios y Árabes la inadmisibilidad de tal comportamiento para Washington. Sin embargo, literalmente al día siguiente, el telegrama fue retirado. En la comunidad político-formativa estadounidense, al mismo tiempo, reconocieron que Estados Unidos ya no puede hablar con sus socios ‘en el espíritu de los tiempos de Bush Jr.’, es decir, el lenguaje de la fuerza.

*Llama la atención el hecho de que la gran mayoría de los Estados asiáticos, africanos y latinoamericanos no se unieron a la campaña occidental sobre el llamado bloqueo o, como dicen en Occidente, la "abolición de Rusia". Además, las manifestaciones de desacuerdo con las políticas agresivas de Washington son cada vez más abiertas.* Y el punto aquí no está en ninguna simpatía especial por nuestro país, sino en la comprensión correcta de la esencia de los procesos que están sucediendo en el mundo. Como señaló el Presidente de la Federación rusa, *Putin*, hablando recientemente en la celebración del centenario de la inteligencia ilegal rusa, *cito: "hay muchos que piensan con nosotros en el mismo modo, sin embargo, algunos tienen miedo de levantar la cabeza". Los representantes de las potencias extranjeras presentes en este salón claramente no son tímidos. Créanme, en Rusia, valoran mucho el coraje y el principio.

La actual crisis ucraniana es, de hecho, el fracaso de la política de los Estados Unidos para colonizar a Rusia*. Pero mucho antes del Inicio de la operación militar especial, e*l rápido desarrollo económico y político de los Estados de Asia, África y América Latina infligió un golpe no menos sensible a la hegemonía occidental.* Hoy en día, el llamado ‘sur global’ es el principal granero mundial, la fábrica y la cuna de la humanidad. Representa aproximadamente el 80% de la población mundial y más de la mitad del PIB mundial. Muchos países no occidentales, principalmente China e India, están muy por delante de las economías desarrolladas, como se llaman a sí mismas, en términos de crecimiento. Las organizaciones y formatos multilaterales como la Unión económica euroasiática, la organización de cooperación de Shanghai y los BRICS están funcionando y expandiéndose con éxito. *En la gran Eurasia se forma un espacio cualitativamente nuevo de relaciones. Se basan no solo en la adición de potenciales económicos,* sino también en la comunidad civilizadora de los pueblos que viven aquí. Se están fortaleciendo los procesos de integración Autónoma en los continentes africano y latinoamericano.

*Lo que es aún más importante: los pueblos de Eurasia, África y América Latina lograron preservar lo que Occidente prácticamente perdió, más precisamente, él mismo destruyó. *Me refiero a la conexión con la dimensión espiritual del ser, una tradición que en los países occidentales ha dado paso durante mucho tiempo al positivismo y al culto del éxito material. Esto es para ustedes y para mí, las personas son creadas a imagen y semejanza de Dios, y *la ‘cima’ euroatlántica en su orgullo y deseo de poder mundial niega a las personas no solo su afiliación religiosa, étnica y sexual, sino incluso su forma humana. Tenemos la juventud del mundo y la vida genuina. En plena descomposición y degradación espiritual.

Los acontecimientos recientes demuestran claramente que los países europeos han sido la principal víctima en la lucha de los Estados Unidos por mantener su dominio mundial. *El viejo Mundo, donde una vez nacieron las primeras metrópolis poderosas, ahora mismo, de hecho, se ha convertido en una Colonia de los Estados Unidos. Bajo el pretexto de luchar contra la llamada amenaza rusa, Washington logró llevar su proyecto estratégico a un final lógico para la *subordinación económica, militar, política y espiritual de Europa. *Es sorprendente cómo una civilización tan brillante podría degradarse a un estado tan humillante. *Los estadounidenses dictan a los políticos y funcionarios de los Estados de la UE condiciones francamente desastrosas para la economía y la seguridad europeas, y los cumplen sin duda.

En cierto sentido, Estados Unidos está bajo la opresión colonial de su propia élite globalista,* que utiliza los recursos económicos, político-militares y humanitarios de los Estados Unidos para realizar sus aventuras. *Los estadounidenses y europeos comunes tienen en estos planes solo el papel de BORREGOS ‘consumibles’ que viven bajo el eslogan ‘religioso’ de Davos presentado hace un par de años: ‘en 2030 no tendrá nadas. Y serás feliz".*

A veces es difícil escapar de la idea de que la campaña de rusofobia desplegada en Occidente resuelve las mismas tareas: aumentar el control sobre la sociedad, limitar el consumo masivo y la fertilidad, de modo que la "parte superior", como dicen, sea "más fácil respirar". Es decir, *hoy a los ciudadanos europeos y estadounidenses se les pide que abandonen la Calefacción y los vehículos personales en nombre de la solidaridad con el régimen neonazi de Kiev. Mañana, es muy probable que se les diga que la lucha contra Rusia o, por ejemplo, China requiere el establecimiento de una dictadura transhumanista total.

Hay que tener en cuenta que las élites euroatlánticas han visto el mundo durante demasiado tiempo como su feudo indiviso. No abandonarán este hábito voluntariamente. *Occidente se está debilitando, tropezando, pero todavía se cree muy poderoso en sí mismo. Según nuestros datos, la casa Blanca espera seriamente reanimar e incluso fortalecer la dictadura liberal global. *Al mismo tiempo, la tendencia a convertirse en multipolaridad por parte de los estrategas estadounidenses se ignora o se interpreta como un signo de la ‘anarquía’ que se avecina*. E*ste enfoque dogmático, por un lado, es ridículo y, por otro lado, extremadamente peligroso. Aquí es donde radica el principal desafío para la paz y la estabilidad en varias partes del mundo.

A medida que el poder pierde, Occidente, liderado por los Estados Unidos, se volverá cada vez más agresivo e imprudente. *Para ganar tiempo para consolidar y reagrupar sus propias fuerzas, Washington y sus satélites intentarán aleatorizar a otros países y regiones, convertir cualquier conflicto potencial, ardiente o prolongado en ‘puntos calientes’. E*n este sentido, todo el planeta, desde los Balcanes y el espacio postsoviético hasta el mar de China meridional, la península de Indostán y América Latina, sin mencionar el medio Oriente, se encuentra en una zona de alto riesgo sin exagerar.*

En las circunstancias actuales, es alentador que Estados Unidos esté lejos de ser el único sujeto de las relaciones internacionales. Otros jugadores mundiales y regionales más responsables, Unidos, son bastante capaces de resistir las aventuras estadounidenses y llevar a cabo independientemente la resolución de situaciones problemáticas. Hay muchos ejemplos de esto. Este es el "formato astaniano", que permite observar la contabilidad mutua de los intereses no siempre coincidentes de Rusia, Turquía e Irán en nombre de la normalización en Siria. Esto y el alto el fuego en Nagorno-Karabaj por los esfuerzos conjuntos de Rusia, Azerbaiyán y Armenia. Esto y la participación exitosa de los países de la *OTSC* en el fracaso del intento de rebelión en Kazajstán a principios de este año. La consolidación de fuerzas brinda a los países la resistencia y la profundidad estratégica que tanto se necesitan en un mundo nuevo y una transición verdaderamente compleja de un estado unipolar a multipolar.

El primer canciller alemán, Otto von Bismarck, dijo una vez que el verdadero político se distingue por la capacidad - cito - de "escuchar los pasos de Dios en la historia mundial e intentar agarrar el borde de su capa para ir con él".

*La crisis actual sobrevivirá a aquellos Estados y pueblos que reconocen la dirección de los cambios en curso y se ponen del lado correcto de la historia. Occidente, que se aferra desesperadamente al pasado, solo empeora sus problemas, y su final puede ser terrible.*

Estimados Damas y Caballeros,

Nuestro objetivo no es rehacer el mundo y mucho menos dominarlo. Rusia lucha por el derecho de los países y pueblos a la soberanía, la libertad y la seguridad. Y de ideas afines en esta lucha, estoy seguro de que tenemos muchos.

Gracias por su atención.

Servicio de inteligencia extranjera de la Federación de Rusia. Oficina de relaciones públicas y medios de comunicación.​


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

es todo una falacia.
El dinero no existe . Es una entelequia imaginaria.
El dinero fiduciario se crea apretando un botón .

¿ quiere España 200.000 millones de euros " por el coronavirus y tal y cual " ?
TOMA ! ahí van !

Ahora esa cifra descabellada tienen que darle valor a través de la esclavitud de la gente transformada en impuestos a pagar en próximas generaciones.
Es una enorme estafa piramidal que funciona hasta que deja de funcionar y se derrumba todo. 

los bancos no necesitan depósitos . Los intereses que empiezan a dar ahora en el cambio de ciclo, son para compensar la pérdida del valor del dinero de los ahorradores y que sigan creyendo en el sistema.

Cuando un inmigrante analfabeto recién llegado de pastar las llamas en el Machu Pichu , llega con la pretensión de hacerse millonario pidiendo una hipoteca y revendiendo el piso a los dos años como le dijeron que hizo un vecino del otro poblado. 
No tiene ni capacidad de entender cuanto son 300.000 euros y que llevaría toda una vida pagarlos porque nunca ha estado en su mente pagar semejante cantidad. Él se cree un bróker y quiere dar un pelotazo ( como el resto de los españoles igualmente analfabetos ) .
Poca gente se da cuenta que de nada te sirve comprar un piso 3 veces más caro de lo que vale, si al final te mueres sin venderlo. Su valor solo se hace real en el momento de venderlo . Imaginar que vale como el Palacio de Versalles , es solo una fantasía . 

EN EL MOMENTO QUE FIRMA LA HIPOTECA, en ese justo momento y no otro nace esa cantidad, que es el compromiso de hacerla real a través del pago mensual derivado de su esfuerzo trabajando. Como todo eso es solo teórico y solo se sostiene en el caso de que los pisos nunca bajen , en el momento que dejan de subir se derrumba todo el sistema. 

Las leyes de garantías de depósitos del criminal Zapatonto, consistieron en hacer avalista al estado de los créditos impagados , es decir, que todos los españoles pagasen el fiasco de los bolivianos que decidieron volver con las llamas en vez de seguir como esclavos saqueados cada mes. 



( *la crisis del 29 consistió en eso* : todo el mundo pedía créditos a los bancos para comprar acciones puesto que como todo el mundo compraba acciones, se revalorizaban constantemente en una escalada infernal hasta que todo se derrumbó ) 

¿ cómo se solucionó el gran crack del 29 ? con el NEW DEAL , que consistió en empobrecer a toda la nación ( lo que están haciendo ahora en Europa )

Luego los americanos agitaron el avispero en Europa, provocaron la segunda guerra mundial, vendieron las armas y luego la reconstrucción . y como les salió tan bien el plan, pues lo están repitiendo 









New Deal, la salida de la Gran Depresión | Economipedia


El crack del 29 tuvo terribles consecuencias en la economía y en el bienestar de los ciudadanos estadounidenses. El desplome de la bolsa en octubre de 1929 fue seguido por un largo periodo de recesión conocido como la Gran Depresión. La crisis económica se extendió a Europa y muchos países...




economipedia.com


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

Good morning Vietnam ! Los viejos roqueros nunca mueren!


----------



## Snowball (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los anglos tienen mentalidad diferencialista, hasta tal punto que poco les faltó en su día para clasificar a los italoamericanos como "no blancos". El "melting pot" es un mito, una mentira como una casa; en el fondo, las diferentes comunidades apenas se relacionan entre ellas. Y de esa mentalidad viene todo lo demás.
> 
> *A muchos CM otánicos, de vivir en los EEUU, les pondrían alguna etiqueta. Y no se la podrían quitar*.



De hecho, cuando ven a un blanco (como yo, factor 50 y me quemo) hablando español se quedan muy sorprendidos...

Esperan a un panchito de piel oscura


----------



## llabiegu (20 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Good morning Vietnam ! Los viejos roqueros nunca mueren!



Ataúdes con orugas


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> De hecho, cuando ven a un blanco (como yo, factor 50 y me quemo) hablando español se quedan muy sorprendidos...
> 
> Esperan a un panchito de piel oscura



Lo entiendo perfectamente, yo soy otro de los del factor 50. La de veces que me han dicho eso de "no pareces español..."


----------



## Elimina (20 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si! realisimas!!



No hablo de propaganda. RT es un canal del estado como RTVE y dice lo que dice. Como RTVE.
Pero la propaganda no es por definición falsa, y ese es el gran error de quien quiere descalificar. La propaganda es información escogida, y puede ser real o fantástica.
Cuéntame una mentira de RT (que no tenga que ver con ovnis).


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Se ha informado de que el Führer local de Kostyantynivka, Oleh Azarov, es sospechoso de haber robado más de 363.000 hryvnyas destinadas a la construcción de estructuras de protección.

Al mismo tiempo, Kostyantynivka desmilitarizó la ubicación de las AFU en sus instalaciones.

Los guerrilleros en los chats publican fotos que confirman y reportan la eliminación de unos 20 combatientes de Bandera y daños en varios equipos militares.

En resumen, Kostyantynivka ha sido todo un éxito









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

El ataque de hoy contra Sebastopol fue supuestamente llevado a cabo por un UAV comercial chino Skyeye









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

En Mariupol se ha producido un atentado contra el alcalde de Mariupol, Kostyantyn Ivashchenko.

Según el reportero de TG-Channel Rudenko, el artefacto explosivo fue colocado en la entrada del zoológico de Mariupol y estalló cuando el funcionario se acercaba. Konstantin Ivashchenko no se lesionó.

▪ Los artificieros están trabajando en el lugar de la explosión. Se sospecha que había más de un artefacto explosivo improvisado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Good morning Vietnam ! Los viejos roqueros nunca mueren!



Sin cambiar el armamente desde 1968 año del glorioso TET.

Armamente está correctamente escrito.


----------



## Epicii (20 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> La URSS nunca ha pretendido derrotar y nunca invadió Afganistan.
> 
> Estudia un poquito de historia antes de hablar de lo que no sabes:
> 
> ...



Cuestiones legales que ya conocía y que no tienen importancia para el punto en cuestión...otro tanto se podria decir de Vietnam del sur y EEUU...
Pudo la URSS y el gobierno afgano controlar el territorio?, Frente a los muyahidines que recibían armas de EEUU?
Respuesta No, a eso me refería
Por mas brecha tecnológica que exista entre fuerzas, si una cantidad considerable de la población resiste la ocupación y tiene un suministro de armas para combatir, la historia muestra que Ucrania puede conservar la mayor parte de su territorio frente a la potencia militar rusa, si la determinación por pelear se conserva y el suministro de armas no cesa.

PD: Solo por curiosidad, consideras que en Ucrania existe una invasión rusa?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Un rumor que andaba por las redes profundas de internet sale a la web pública, veremos que pasa…








Russian soldiers in Ukraine hospitalized with severe chemical poisoning – Moscow


Several Russian soldiers in Ukraine have been hospitalized with severe chemical poisoning, the Russian Defense Ministry has said




www.rt.com


----------



## crocodile (20 Ago 2022)

Mientras Putiniano va con demasiado tiento los satánicos en cambio:


Privilegio o derecho?: la carrera europea por 'prohibir' a los rusos
Las autoridades de varios países ya han instado a prohibir el ingreso de ciudadanos rusos a la UE.
20 de agosto de 2022
En la Unión Europea (UE) crece la presión para que los países miembros dejen de expedir visados a los ciudadanos rusos. Se prevé que el 31 de agosto los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores del bloque discutan en una reunión informal en Praga (República Checa) la posibilidad de modificar el código de visados Schengen para dar ese paso con ciertas excepciones, informó a TASS una fuente diplomática en Bruselas.
"La primera etapa consistiría en considerar la creación de un sistema voluntario para reducir en varias veces el número de visados de turismo expedidos diariamente a los ciudadanos rusos", reveló el informante.
Las autoridades de varios países europeos ya han instado a prohibir el ingreso de ciudadanos rusos a Europa. En particular, el presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, declaró la semana pasada que Occidente debería prohibirles entrar en sus países durante al menos un año para acabar con la operación militar en Ucrania. "Las sanciones más importantes son el cierre de las fronteras, ya que los rusos están quitándole la tierra a otros", dijo.
Estonia y Finlandia también se pronunciaron a favor de tal idea. Así, la primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, declaró que "no es correcto" que los rusos puedan "vivir una vida normal" y viajar a Europa mientras Moscú realiza acciones militares en Ucrania. "Mi postura personal es que el turismo debe ser limitado", subrayó. 
Por su parte, la primera ministra de Estonia, Kaja Kallas, escribió en su cuenta de Twitter que "ahora es el momento de poner fin al turismo desde Rusia". "Dejen de emitir visados turísticos a los rusos. Visitar Europa es un privilegio, no uno de los derechos humanos", afirmó la política.
Países que ya han restringido el turismo a los rusos
Son ya varios los países que han restringido el turismo a los ciudadanos rusos. A principios de agosto, la Embajada de Letonia en Moscú informó que suspende "por un plazo indefinido" la emisión de visados para las personas del país. Desde la legación diplomática vincularon la medida con "la situación internacional", al tiempo que precisaron que seguirán emitiendo visados a aquellos que tengan que viajar para asistir al funeral de un familiar en Letonia.
A la medida de este país europeo se sumaron otros. En particular, Finlandia decidió reducir el número de visados Schengen para los turistas rusos a una décima parte del nivel actual. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores del país, Pekka Haavisto, aseveró que se dará prioridad a quienes viajen por motivos familiares, de estudios o de trabajo.
A su vez, las autoridades de Estonia cerraron desde este jueves oficialmente sus fronteras para los ciudadanos rusos con visados turísticos Schengen, emitidos por Tallin. Por ahora, la medida no se aplica a los visados emitidos por otros países o a integrantes de las misiones diplomáticas de Rusia en Estonia o sus familiares. Asimismo, aquellos que cuenten con permisos de residencia permanente también podrán cruzar la frontera, al tiempo que se prevén exenciones por razones humanitarias. 
"Sería una decisión en la dirección equivocada"
Sin embargo, otros países de Europa se han expresado en contra de la medida. El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, declaró que su país no apoyará la prohibición de visados para los rusos. "Hay muchas personas que huyen de Rusia porque no están de acuerdo con el régimen ruso" y la UE no debería hacerles la vida más difícil a esas personas cerrándoles la frontera, argumentó.
Grecia y Chipre también se oponen a la prohibición, reporta Politico, citando a las autoridades locales. El secretario general del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Chipre, Kornelios Korneliou, sostuvo que "sería una decisión en la dirección equivocada". 
Las autoridades de Portugal tampoco apoyaron la iniciativa, según informó la Cancillería del país al periódico Eco. Desde el organismo destacaron que el propósito de las sanciones contra Moscú debe ser "castigar a la maquinaria de guerra y no al pueblo ruso". 
Asimismo, muchos expertos y políticos consideran que dichas sanciones perjudicarían sobre todo la imagen de la UE como organización que se pronuncia a favor del derecho a desplazarse. 
"La UE siempre ha predicado la libertad de circulación, defendiendo los derechos individuales de visado y ciudadanía. El daño de la posible aplicación de la nueva idea sería mayor no para Rusia sino para la propia UE y su imagen", indicó Dmitri Yegórchenkov, director del Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos y Previsiones de la Universidad Rusa de la Amistad de los Pueblos, en una entrevista con RT. 
Según el analista, no es casualidad que la idea de privar a los turistas rusos de la posibilidad de visitar Europa se discuta principalmente en los países bálticos. "La idea, por supuesto, no les pertenece, sino a sus gestores estadounidenses, pero mostrar celo en este asunto significaría demostrar una vez más su lealtad, a la que los bálticos nunca renunciarán. Los países europeos más pragmáticos, por el contrario, retrasarán la decisión sobre esta cuestión hasta el último momento", señaló. 
En este contexto, сada vez son más los expertos que se inclinan por creer que la iniciativa no tiene base legal. Jana Toom, eurodiputada estonia del Partido Centrista, afirmó a Kommersant que "no será posible impedir la expedición de visados a los rusos". La política explicó que "las sanciones pueden imponerse contra el Estado, contra el régimen, contra un grupo social determinado", pero no contra todos los ciudadanos. "No veo ninguna base legal para tal medida", concluyó. 
Por su parte, el periodista británico William Nattrass expresó en un artículo publicado en The Wall Street Journal que las restricciones de visado para los rusos contradicen a los principios occidentales de libertad y tolerancia. El columnista calificó de "extremadamente desagradable" el hecho de que la UE trate de "echar la culpa al pueblo ruso" mientras las empresas energéticas de Rusia "siguen ganando miles de millones en Europa".
"Matará toda idea de democracia"
La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, también comentó la iniciativa y destacó que la UE no tiene derecho a prohibir la concesión de visados a todo el pueblo ruso, teniendo en cuenta "sus propios compromisos". En su opinión, este paso "matará toda idea de democracia, liberalismo, libertad y, como la llaman, 'tolerancia cero' a la xenofobia, nacionalismo y así sucesivamente".
A su vez, el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú, subrayó que la idea de prohibir a sus connacionales la entrada a Europa refleja una manifestación de las políticas nazis de varios Estados. Según el ministro, algunos países, en particular los bálticos, ignoran cada vez más "los principios fundamentales del orden mundial y las valoraciones jurídicas y políticas del Tribunal de Núremberg".
"Estas manifestaciones de nacionalismo y discriminación violan flagrantemente el principio fundamental de la libertad de circulación consagrado en los actos jurídicos internacionales universales y regionales", escribió en su cuenta de Telegram la comisaria de Derechos Humanos de Rusia, Tatiana Moskalkova. 
Asimismo, el embajador de Rusia en los Países Bajos, Alexánder Shulguín, sostuvo que si la el bloque comunitario prohíbe la emisión de los visados Schengen a los rusos, esto "desacreditaría a la propia Unión Europea y violaría el principio de igualdad ante la ley que defiende Bruselas".


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el uso de armas químicas por parte de Ucrania:

☠ En medio de las derrotas militares en Donbass y otras regiones, el régimen de Zelensky sancionó actos terroristas con agentes químicos de envenenamiento contra militares y civiles rusos.
El 31 de julio de este año, los militares rusos que realizaban tareas cerca de la aldea de Vasilyevka, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, fueron trasladados a un hospital militar con signos de envenenamiento grave. Como resultado del examen, se detectó una sustancia tóxica, la toxina botulínica tipo B, en el cuerpo de los soldados.
▪ Para establecer la causa del envenenamiento, los especialistas del Instituto Principal de Investigación y Pruebas de Medicina Militar del Ministerio de Defensa ruso (San Petersburgo) realizaron análisis adicionales, que confirmaron inequívocamente la presencia de un veneno orgánico de origen artificial: la toxina botulínica tipo "B".
☠ Actualmente, sobre el hecho del terrorismo químico autorizado por el régimen de zelensky, la Federación de Rusia está preparando documentos de respaldo con los resultados de todos los análisis realizados
▪ Las pruebas del terrorismo químico del régimen de Kiev se enviarán en breve oficialmente a la OPAQ a través de la Misión Permanente de Rusia.
A la luz de las pruebas de terrorismo de Estado del régimen de Kiev, se está llevando a cabo una investigación adicional sobre el envenenamiento con agentes químicos del jefe de la administración provisional de la región de Kherson, V. Saldo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






(En este mensaje he tenido que usar también el traductor de Yandex.
Lo que para Deepl era:
_“La Federación Rusa está preparando actualmente documentos de apoyo con los resultados de todos los análisis realizados por el régimen de Zelensky sobre el terrorismo químico sancionado.”_

Con Yandex es:
_“Actualmente, sobre el hecho del terrorismo químico autorizado por el régimen de zelensky, la Federación de Rusia está preparando documentos de respaldo con los resultados de todos los análisis realizados.”)_


Una ligera dierencia.


----------



## crocodile (20 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un rumor que andaba por las redes profundas de internet sale a la web pública, veremos que pasa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van a por todas y sin escrúpulos, a ver si espabila Putiniano .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Van a por todas y sin escrúpulos, a ver si espabila Putiniano .



Están perdiendo la guerra, y hacen ya de todo…en Vietnam también usaron la guerra química/biológica cuando perdían…


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Pequeño OFF-TOPIC, 
He empezado a ver la película "Maverick" ...y la he cortado
Menuda basura!

Pero entiendo que haya otaneros a los que les hayan conseguido lavar el cerebro con bodrios como éste.

En fin, que ahora entiendo que aunque vayan perdiendo todavía guarden la moral, porque saben que Maverick y compañía van a llegar y les van a ayudar a conquistar Moscú junto a Rambo y el fantasma de Kiev


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Ofensiva en Seversk

Los "*O*тважные" se apoderaron de un control de carretera en las afueras de Ivano-Daryevka.
Además de la munición y los misiles antitanque, los militantes ucranianos arrojaron incluso la ropa interior de sus mujeres.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## chemarin (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El muy "liberal" alfonbrass es otro de los que se alegraba porque los polacos y los propios ucronazis disparaban en sus fronteras a los refugiados que llegaban, cuando la crisis en las fronteras de Bielorrusia.
> 
> Le parecía muy bien al libeggal ese que dice no querer fronteras ni estados.
> 
> Libeggal nivel dios. Con esos libeggales quien necesita fascistas.



Espero que no seas simpatizante de Corea del Norte o China, porque allí pegan tiros tanto si entras ilegalmente como si sales. Es curioso eso de criticar a los "libegales" o a los fachas por querer defender las fronteras, pero el silencio si lo hacen los países comunistas.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No hablo de propaganda. RT es un canal del estado como RTVE y dice lo que dice. Como RTVE.
> Pero la propaganda no es por definición falsa, y ese es el gran error de quien quiere descalificar. La propaganda es información escogida, y puede ser real o fantástica.
> Cuéntame una mentira de RT (que no tenga que ver con ovnis).



Si tienes una agenda no eres válido como fuente de información. punto.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Los países de la OTAN podrían entrar en guerra si Rusia ataca a la ZNPP - Diputado británico

_"Cualquier daño deliberado a un reactor nuclear ucraniano con posible fuga de radiación sería una violación del artículo 5 de la OTAN", escribió un loco diputado británico, Tobias Ellwood. Según este artículo, un ataque a un miembro de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todo el bloque de la OTAN.
¿Y los belicistas británicos no se avergüenzan en absoluto de que sea el régimen criminal de Kiev el que golpee al PNP de Zaporizhzhia?_









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## chemarin (20 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No hablo de propaganda. RT es un canal del estado como RTVE y dice lo que dice. Como RTVE.
> Pero la propaganda no es por definición falsa, y ese es el gran error de quien quiere descalificar. La propaganda es información escogida, y puede ser real o fantástica.
> Cuéntame una mentira de RT (que no tenga que ver con ovnis).



Por ejemplo cuando alientan la leyenda negra contra España. Probablemente la mayoría de los televidentes de RT sean hispanoamericanos, añadido al hecho de que España es un país de la OTAN, pues se produce la conjunción perfecta para que alimenten la leyenda negra y el odio contra lo hispano.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

"No recuerdo exactamente si estoy en Donbás o no" - respondió Yevhen Prigozhin a una pregunta de los medios de comunicación: si está en Donbás la mayor parte del tiempo y si dirige personalmente las unidades de la PMC de Wagner.

_"No puedo recordar exactamente si estoy en Donbass o no. Pero puedo decir que hay un gran número de personas con el mismo dinero, el mismo estatus y las mismas oportunidades que yo. Y si cada uno de estos obesos bovinos levanta su rosado trasero de sus mullidas sillas en Rublyovka, el país estará en perfecta armonía y seguridad"_, dijo el empresario según el servicio de prensa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN podrían entrar en guerra si Rusia ataca a la ZNPP - Diputado británico
> 
> _"Cualquier daño deliberado a un reactor nuclear ucraniano con posible fuga de radiación sería una violación del artículo 5 de la OTAN", escribió un loco diputado británico, Tobias Ellwood. Según este artículo, un ataque a un miembro de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todo el bloque de la OTAN.
> ¿Y los belicistas británicos no se avergüenzan en absoluto de que sea el régimen criminal de Kiev el que golpee al PNP de Zaporizhzhia?_
> ...



Propaganda....llevan así desde el principio pero nadie le echa cojones...afortunadamente.
Pero ya sabéis lo que dicen cuando se juega con fuego..


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Arestovych resultó ser un fraude y un impostor, según descubrieron los medios de comunicación ucranianos.

No aparece en las listas oficiales de asesores del jefe de la oficina del presidente Yermak (como él mismo se presenta).

El semanario ucraniano Ukrayinska Nedelya envió una consulta a la PGO y recibió una respuesta oficial con 46 nombres, entre los que falta Arestovych.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas destruyen espectacularmente combatientes de las AFU en la dirección Nikolaevsk-Krivorozhsk

El lanzador de misiles antitanque Kornet opera a una distancia de unos 3.500 metros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

¡El espíritu ruso en Narva no puede romperse!
"Antes había un tanque T-34 y la gente solía acudir a él para celebrar bodas o hacerse fotos. Luego fue demolido, pero nunca he visto tanta belleza y unidad del pueblo", escribe un residente de Narva.
Después de que las autoridades nazis desmantelaran el monumento al tanque T-34 en la ciudad rusa de Narva (Estonia), la gente se reúne en el lugar del monumento, lleva flores y enciende velas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si tienes una agenda no eres válido como fuente de información. punto.



Hasta los cojones de tus imbecilidades, al ignore.


----------



## crocodile (20 Ago 2022)

Ojo.

Han intentado asesinar al alcalde de Mariupol.

Ukronazis fijo.


Reportan el intento de asesinato del alcalde de Mariúpol
20 de agosto de 2022
Se ha perpetrado el intento de asesinato de Konstantín Ivaschenko, alcalde de la ciudad de Mariúpol, ubicada en la República Popular de Donetsk, quien resultó ileso, informó este sábado a TASS una fuente en el Ayuntamiento local.
Репортёр Руденко V
20 de agosto de 2022
⚡ В г Мариуполь была совершена попытка покушения на жизнь мэра города Константина Иващенко.

Взрывное устройство было заложено на въезде в Мариупольский зоопарк, и сработало в момент подъезда чиновника. Константин Иващенко не пострадал. 

На месте подрыва работают сапёры. Предположительно сработавшее СВУ было не одно.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN podrían entrar en guerra si Rusia ataca a la ZNPP - Diputado británico
> 
> _"Cualquier daño deliberado a un reactor nuclear ucraniano con posible fuga de radiación sería una violación del artículo 5 de la OTAN", escribió un loco diputado británico, Tobias Ellwood. Según este artículo, un ataque a un miembro de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todo el bloque de la OTAN.
> ¿Y los belicistas británicos no se avergüenzan en absoluto de que sea el régimen criminal de Kiev el que golpee al PNP de Zaporizhzhia?_
> ...



Pero como va a atacar Rusia el territorio que ya es suyo, se deben de pensar que el 80% de los ciudadanos europeos son giliopollas.... Emmm!!!! Lo son...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Por ejemplo cuando alientan la leyenda negra contra España. Probablemente la mayoría de los televidentes de RT sean hispanoamericanos, añadido al hecho de que España es un país de la OTAN, pues se produce la conjunción perfecta para que alimenten la leyenda negra y el odio contra lo hispano.



¿Pero no decían algunos que la leyenda negra la inventaron los anglos?


----------



## fayser (20 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Probablemente la mayoría de los televidentes de RT sean hispanoamericanos



Teniendo en cuenta que aquí nos han prohibido verla... sí, desde luego que los televidentes de RT no somos los europeos.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Ago 2022)

La guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia se planeó con mucha anticipación antes de que estallara en 2022. ¿Qué la detuvo? La elección de Donald Trump.


----------



## lapetus (20 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Zelenski, declaró la semana pasada que Occidente debería prohibirles entrar en sus países





crocodile dijo:


> la primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, declaró que "no es correcto" que los rusos puedan "vivir una vida normal"



Hombre, los del club de los polvos de talco. Que bien hablan siempre.


----------



## piru (20 Ago 2022)

Carne de cañón ukra, soportando el cañoneo ruso en su madriguera:




t.me/SergeyKolyasnikov/40191

Cuando llegue el invierno esta pobre gente lo va a pasar realmente mal. Por lo menos ahora tienen vegetación que les cubre, buena temperatura y madrigueras secas. En invierno, sin vegetación pero con frio, humedad y un palmo de barro en las trincheras, eso va a ser un infierno.

El general invierno del lado ruso otra vez...


----------



## terro6666 (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Por qué mentiras? Por lo visto sólo cuenta lo que digan los medios occidentales, quienes por cierto mienten mucho más...



Mentiras porque no presentan una sola prueba y es todo muy fantastico, extremistas matando a los que huyen? En serio?


----------



## Nico (20 Ago 2022)

Todos los días me tomo el trabajo de revisar este mapa:









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com





La persona que lo lleva es muy prolija y refleja lo más acabadamente posible la realidad sobre el terreno.

Aviso que por ser un mapa Interactivo de Google, los nombres de ciudades *son los ucranianos* (en los reportes rusos suelen venir con los nombres "rusos" y eso hace bastante complejo de hacer la equivalencia en los casos en que se escriben de modo diferente).

Lo que advierto es que el 90% de las líneas del frente, están dadas por ríos o ciertos obstáculos naturales (caso de grandes bosques). Esas prácticamente no se mueven, lo que demuestra que ambas partes se conforman con "defenderse" en sus respectivas posiciones.

Luego, casi toda la actividad se concentra en zonas muy especificas (que más o menos las conocemos todos) y allí los avances son lentos -por parte de los rusos-, lo que permite inferir que están haciendo una guerra de desgaste.

Ignoro si la causa es *estratégica* (quieren ir limando las fuerzas ucranianas en base a la artillería, sin arriesgar mucha tropa) a sabiendas de que en algún punto Ucrania colapsará o tendrá que negociar, o si son puramente *tácticas* (las fuerzas comprometidas no pueden ir más rápido, pero es lo que se asignó al conflicto para preservar la capacidad de combate para el caso de que esto degenere en una guerra abierta con las fuerzas de OTAN en otros escenarios). O bien una suma de ambas -lo más probable-.

De todos modos y sintetizando:

1) El que quiera tener una visión diaria más o menos cierta del terreno, les sugiero que* usen ese mapa* (lo puso alguien en este hilo hace mucho). Es bueno y permite ampliar o reducir el tamaño de la vista, lo que da una buena perspectiva e información. Reitero que está bien actualizado con las novedades de cada día y es muy NEUTRAL (no da "victorias" por anticipado).

2) Revisando el mapa y los accidentes geográficos involucrados, queda muy claro el tipo de conflicto que estamos viendo *es 90% POSICIONAL* (líneas de ambas partes detrás de ríos o bosques y zonas de conflicto muy concentradas y específicas).

3) Y viendo las acciones sobre el terreno (y sabiendo que nosotros no tenemos "la" información real, sino sólo la información "publicada", por lo que ignoramos los planes subyacentes), va quedando bastante en claro que este conflicto avanza a algún tipo de negociación (aunque no lo veamos desde lo publicado).
Está claro que Ucrania no puede modificar sustancialmente el resultado sobre el terreno y que está en serio riesgo de perder una porción importante del Donbass cuando ocurran dos o tres hechos clave (que no deben estar lejanos).


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Gracias al jefe de la OP ucraniana, Andrey Yermak, por contribuir a la movilización interna de la sociedad rusa:

_"nuestra tarea es asegurarnos de que no sólo las actuales generaciones de rusos, sino también sus hijos y nietos, lo paguen todo"_.

Si la necesidad de una movilización militar sigue siendo cuestionable, la movilización interna de nuestro colectivo Oblomov y Manilov es fundamental, incluso en una paz a largo plazo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (20 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Van a por todas y sin escrúpulos, a ver si espabila Putiniano .



Tengo la ligera impresión de que hay mñas de un florero que toma por gilipollas a Putin y a todo su equipo civil y militar. Como si no supieran de sobras lo que está em juego..., ahora bien, tal vez alguno podría ponerse en contacto con Putin a ver si lo contrata como consejero...


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de tus imbecilidades, al ignore.



Uy, que se enfada!


----------



## alfonbass (20 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que aquí nos han prohibido verla... sí, desde luego que los televidentes de RT no somos los europeos.



Te la han prohibido verla hace tres meses...hijo mio...llevas toda la puta vida viendo RT.....


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Destrucción del bastión de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka - imágenes de UAV

El reconocimiento aéreo detectó el movimiento de un grupo de nazis. Los datos del avión no tripulado se transmitieron a los artilleros, que comenzaron a atacar las posiciones de los militantes. Sólo dos soldados de las AFU lograron salir del escondite destruido, informó el corresponsal de Iz.ru, R. Severianov/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Ago 2022)

Ucraina podría estar utilizando toxina botulínica tipo B en zona de Vasilyevka, región zaporozhye 

Varios soldados rusos envenenados


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mentiras porque no presentan una sola prueba y es todo muy fantastico, extremistas matando a los que huyen? En serio?



Esos extremistas son en gran parte delincuentes. Por lo tanto, sí, son capaces de hacer eso.


----------



## RankXerox (20 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso se ha puesto miles de veces en el foro y desde el principio o no sabías el concepto de guerra híbrida, llegas 6 meses tarde. Pero vamos la mayoría le gusta más comentar el desarrollo de la guerra en términos militares y no económicos.



Claro claro, eso está ya más que masticado en este foro. De hecho desde hace ya bastantes meses (la guerra híbrida) la estamos sufriendo en Europa occidental a diario en su vertiente económica. Lo que ocurre es que tanto por parte de la anglosfera como por parte de RUSS se está incidiendo más y más profundamente.

El juego de RUSS con el petroleo y el gas, la ínclita turbina, el pago en rublos, los cortes en el caudal de gas, y lo que aún no hemos visto y está por venir no es más que otra forma de contraataque a la cesión por parte de la OTAN de material de guerra a las AFU así como a las sanciones occidentales.

Por otro lado, recuerdo perfectamente que en septiembre del 21, cuando el Nordstream 2 finalizó la obra, las presiones que sufrió Alemania por parte de USA para que no concediera la licencia de explotación hasta que finalmente se salieron con la suya.

En realidad, aquí los que nos estamos comiendo el marrón, aparte de los ciudadanos ordinarios UKR y RUSS que sufren los horrores de la guerra, somos los europeos; y desde luego no me cabe ninguna duda que el objetivo final y el auténtico campo de batalla (aunque sea virtual) es Europa.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## workforfood (20 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


>



Si cayó la URSS aparte que el politburó estaba lleno de infiltrados es porque la mayor parte de gente no quería el comunismo, en los sectores militares y de energía funcionaba, pero en el de consumo funcionaba fatal. La gente quería comprarse televisores, coches y no esperar años o colas kilométricas para hacerlo.


----------



## pgas (20 Ago 2022)

*Podolyak: Rusia enviará a Ucrania al siglo XIX liberando solo dos regiones*

18 de agosto de 2022








Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania luchan desesperadamente por el Donbass occidental, porque su liberación permitirá a Rusia devolver a Ucrania al siglo XIX. Así lo afirmó el bloguero militar Yuri Podolyaka.

El régimen de Kyiv lanza todas sus fuerzas para mantener la parte occidental de Donbass. Según Podolyaka, esto se explica por el hecho de que la liberación de esta región abrirá el camino para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las fuerzas del LDPR a dos regiones de Ucrania, en las que se basa su energía. Estamos hablando de las regiones de Kharkiv y Dnepropetrovsk: en sus partes limítrofes con el Donbass, se producen los principales volúmenes de carbón y gas para el sector energético ucraniano.


> “¿Por qué luchan tanto por el Donbass occidental? Para ellos, esto es todo, esto es la muerte. El sur de la región de Kharkiv es el 40% de toda la producción de gas en Ucrania. El este de la región de Dnepropetrovsk es casi todo el 100% del carbón energético extraído en Ucrania. Por definición, no puede haber entregas alternativas, no hay logística. Y Ucrania, al perder estas regiones, vuelve al siglo XIX. De ahí tales batallas”, dijo Podolyaka.



Kyiv no puede reemplazar las fuentes de energía de las regiones adyacentes al Donbass, ya que solo pueden importarse por tierra desde Rusia, y todos los accesos marítimos a Ucrania están controlados por la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa. El bloguero señala que la pérdida de la parte gasífera de la región de Kharkiv y los depósitos de carbón de la región de Dnepropetrovsk supondrá el colapso del sector energético ucraniano y devolverá al país a la era preindustrial.


> “Tienen el 90% de todos los carbones energéticos que se utilizan actualmente en las centrales térmicas de Ucrania, extraídos en la región de Pavlograd en la parte oriental de la región de Dnepropetrovsk, que está a menos de 100 km de la línea del frente. Perder el control sobre ellos lo es todo, este es el fin del sector energético de Ucrania. Porque la entrega alternativa vino de Rusia -está claro que ahora no está allí- y por mar. Y está la Flota del Mar Negro, y tampoco hay una ruta marítima ”, explicó Podolyaka en el programa Time Will Show.



El bloguero también expresó su convicción de que Rusia no necesita la central nuclear de Zaporozhye para suministrar energía a los territorios liberados de Ucrania. El régimen de Kyiv entiende esto y busca no solo detener la operación de los reactores nucleares, sino crear un problema de radiación grave en la instalación. Es con este propósito que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado atacando el territorio de la planta desde principios de agosto.

******




+++


----------



## delhierro (20 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si cayó la URSS aparte que el politburó estaba lleno de infiltrados es porque la mayor parte de gente no quería el comunismo, en los sectores militares y de energía funcionaba, pero en el de consumo funcionaba fatal. La gente quería comprarse televisores, coches y no esperar años o colas kilométricas para hacerlo.



Las "reformas" de Gorbi jodieron bastante la economia. Eso les ayudo para venderle a la gente que tendrian un adosado con piscina y un cochazo gratis. La gente se lo creyo porque tenian piso gratis, la luz por pocos kopecs, la educación garantizada etc.... Les vendieron un espejismo que como es lógico no se cumplio. De hecho la esperanza da vida cayo en picado.

Hasta principio de los 80 iban de subida, y occidente estaba muy muy jodido. Si la gente se fija, vera que cuando se habla ahora de inflacion de 2 digitos dicen de pasada.....como hace 40 años ....solo hay que restar.

-------------------

Putin sigue sin cumplir sus promesas de atacaremos los centros de decisión si atacan Rusia. En fin el vera, pero se parece cada vez más al Putin de 2014. No va a haber negociación, parece que no ha aprendido nada de los acuerdos de Misnk. O cambia el rergimen de Kiev o en 4 años tien una guerra aún más gorda.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (20 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Allí en siria confluyen nada menos que:
> 
> Los libaneses de Hezbolá
> Los kurdos indepes apoyados (y ahora abandonados) por USA
> ...



Repito porque parece que no se ha entendido: si tu no eres libanés, ni sirio, ni ruso, ni americano, ni tártaro, ni iraní, ni kurdo..
¿Que interés deberías tener en la zona?
Yo te lo digo: el mismo que para el Congo. Lo que nos lleva a la cuestión inicial, la fantasía infantil de querer la PAZ MUNDIAL.
Porque lo contrario es reconocer que como españoles o europeos tenemos INTERESES en el Congo, y finalizamos cerrando con la realidad: nuestros "intereses" no son personales sino grupales, inducidos por el imperio anglosajón en su lucha contra Rusia y China.

Por lo tanto, y termino, me importa una mierda lo que pase en el Congo porque no tengo 12 años para creer en la PAZ MUNDIAL, y a nivel personal me importa otra mierda porque los intereses de los EEUU no son los míos, que soy europeo. El problema por tanto es que los intereses europeos están siendo sustituidos por los intereses norteamericanos.
Eso es lo que quería decir.
Espero que se entienda.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Espero que no seas simpatizante de Corea del Norte o China, porque allí pegan tiros tanto si entras ilegalmente como si sales. Es curioso eso de criticar a los "libegales" o a los fachas por querer defender las fronteras, pero el silencio si lo hacen los países comunistas.



Que Cao de Benós diga que se deberían colocar nidos de ametralladoras y campos de minas en las fronteras, para detener la llegada de inmigrantes y refugiados, pues bueno, es una _boutade, _pero al menos no presume de liberal.

Hay además una enorme diferencia con China: la riqueza de Occidente se sostiene de forma directa en el saqueo del Tercer Mundo. Normal que sus habitantes quieran venir aquí, dónde se fabrica el dinero, que es el producto más rentable de fabricar.

El enriquecimiento chino de las últimas décadas también se sostiene en dicho saqueo, pero de forma indirecta. Al convertirse China en la fábrica de Occidente, y recibir a cambio montones de dinero occidental respaldado por el saqueo al Tercer Mundo.

Los problemas para Occidente vienen desde el momento en que China quiere inmiscuirse directamente en el Tercer Mundo, haciendo mucho más difícil, y menos rentable, el saqueo occidental.

China ya no quiere los papeles pintados de Occidente a cambio de su trabajo, quiere acceso directo a los recursos (valores reales) del Tercer Mundo. Si los quiere robar como Occidente, o bien pretende hacer unos tratos más justos con esos países ya lo veremos.


----------



## rudeboy (20 Ago 2022)

Según el mapa que consulto , parece que Dacha ha caído, es una aldea de una calle y 20-25 casas que hay al sur de Kodema, se da la circunstancia que la semana pasada cayó Vershina, otra aldea de 8 casas al norte de Kodema la cual se encontraría atacada desde N,E y S en este momento.
Kodema no es gran cosa tampoco, 80 casas y varias calles pero lo interesante es la progresión hacia el norte del avance hacia Bakhmut, como si quisieran rodearla por el sur, además del este por el que tienen la punta de lanza. Sin adelantarse a los acontecimientos pues para llegar a ese punto han de caer tres pueblos más grandes ,estos son el citado kodema, Zaitseve y Vesela Dolyna
La progresión rusa en esta batalla se mide a semanas por km hasta el momento, pero al tratarse del único avance realmente activo, merece la pena seguirlo.


----------



## clapham5 (20 Ago 2022)

Shabbat Shalom
Un post corto cortisimo porque usar aparatos electronicos en Shabbat no es kosher , pero el clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta que vale su peso en ZANKS . Esto se acaba ...
Rusia y EE UU estan discutiendo los " terminos " de un Acuerdo de Paz que debe estar " listo " para la cumbre del G20 en Indonesia
El Zar Vladimirovich I ha dado la orden de no avanzar ni un milimetro hasta que se agote el plazo ...
Al parecer el 30 y 31 de Octubre el Zar decidira . La propuesta rusa es quedarse con Kerson , Zaporize , Donetsk y Lugansk
Ucrania cederia la mitad ( no liberada ) de Zaporize y Rusia cederia la mitad ( no liberada ) de Jarkov
Occidente reconoceria la soberania rusa ( de iure ) sobre esos 4 Oblasts + Crimea , el levantamiento de sanciones y la devolucion del dinero congelado en Bancos Occidentales . Si Occidente se niega Rusia se anexionara esos 4 Oblasts de todas formas ...
Y en la primavera de 2023 ira a por Kiev .
Asi que desde ahora hasta el 31 de Octubre la guerra se pone en modo : PAUSA
Los ataques a territorio ruso son obra de una " faccion " fascistoide contraria al Acuerdo de Paz cuyo proposito es que Rusia responda desproporcionadamente y se vaya todo a la merde ...Por eso el Zar se contiene ...


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Nuestra - Dirección de Kherson

Ahora mismo están observando el trabajo de nuestros pilotos en las posiciones ucranianas. Los chicos dan vueltas alrededor de sus posiciones y luchan contra los misiles que les lanzan. Justo a tiempo tenemos el dron en el aire 

La victoria será nuestra 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## dabuti (20 Ago 2022)

Son más de 800 muertos en las filas ucranianas, según informó Rusia


El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Ígor Konashénkov, reveló que también aniquilaron a una veintena de “mercenarios estadounidenses”




elcomercio.pe


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Mientras tanto, el sistema de defensa aérea en Crimea ha vuelto a funcionar. La actividad de los drones enemigos hacia Crimea ha aumentado claramente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

El enemigo intenta golpear la región de Kherson, las explosiones retumban, la defensa aérea funciona
Humo en Chernobaivka









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hermericus (20 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Shabbat Shalom
> Un post corto cortisimo porque usar aparatos electronicos en Shabbat no es kosher , pero el clapham acaba de recibir un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia con info suculenta que vale su peso en ZANKS . Esto se acaba ...
> Rusia y EE UU estan discutiendo los " terminos " de un Acuerdo de Paz que debe estar " listo " para la cumbre del G20 en Indonesia
> El Zar Vladimirovich I ha dado la orden de no avanzar ni un milimetro hasta que se agote el plazo ...
> ...




No creo que Rusia renuncie a Odessa, tarde o tremprano irá a por ella. 

Le sobra tiempo.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

Terroristas ucranianos atacan con cohetes una estación de ambulancias en Lisychansk

Varias personas heridas, ambulancias dañadas. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Podolyak: Rusia enviará a Ucrania al siglo XIX liberando solo dos regiones*
> ...



Sí Rusia desconecta el territorio que no controla de Ucrania de la red eléctrica, es evidente que se van al siglo XIX.
Y no me extrañaría, que algunos días lo haga, una vez llegué el frío.

La señal de advertencia será entendida al instante.

Y no hay capacidad energética en el resto de Europa para cubrir ese corte.


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

Como se esperaba, los imperiales haciendo su clásico fraude. Firmar un acuerdo 
que no tenían intención de cumplir. Todo fue un teatro de marionetas...

Turquía no recibe respuesta de Finlandia y Suecia sobre las extradiciones

_*"Ankara no ha recibido las respuestas de Suecia y Finlandia sobre la extradición de miembros del Partido
de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK) y de la organización del predicador islámico Fethullah Gulen 
(FETO), considerado terrorista por Turquía, y ha enviado una nueva solicitud a las naciones nórdicas, 
dijo el sábado el ministro turco de Justicia, Bekir Bozdag.

"No hemos recibido una respuesta positiva a nuestras solicitudes de extradición. Hemos enviado
la nueva solicitud y hemos recordado nuestras exigencias", dijo Bozdag a los periodistas.
El ministro dijo a principios de esta semana que un individuo extraditado de Escandinavia "no tenía 
nada que ver con crímenes terroristas", y que Finlandia y Suecia no satisfacen las peticiones de extradición*_
* establecidas por Turquía."*


----------



## mazuste (20 Ago 2022)

Turquía lanza una advertencia a los candidatos a la OTAN

_* "Suecia y Finlandia no se convertirán en miembros de la OTAN si siguen ignorando las demandas
de extradición de Ankara, ha dicho el ministro turco de Justicia, Bekir Bozdag.

"Hasta ahora, ninguna de las personas acusadas de terrorismo, cuya extradición de Suecia y Finlandia 
fue solicitada por Turquía, ha sido devuelta", dijo Bozdag a los periodistas el sábado.

"Nuestra expectativa no se refiere a los acusados de fraude. Los gobiernos sueco y finlandés 
deberían entenderlo muy bien".

Bozdag dijo que el proceso de adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN "no dará un paso adelante" *_
*si no se resuelve el asunto."*


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (20 Ago 2022)

Off topic. O no tanto...

Hoy, mirando algunas publicaciones de la guerra de Cuba, me he encontrado con esta caricatura de Weyler en agosto de 1896. El pie dice: "La campaña de Cuba continúa avanzando con una rapidez extraordinaria".




Seguro que a los participantes en el hilo les recuerda algo, sean otaneros o gente de bien. Aunque esta vez las cosas tienen pinta de terminar de manera diferente para el que está sentado al fondo de la escena y cuya alegoría es un cerdo con estrellas.


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*Los saboteadores ucranianos en Crimea*
por Gianandrea Gaiani

El 16 de agosto, Crimea declaró el estado de emergencia regional tras la explosión de un depósito de municiones en un acto de sabotaje atribuido por Moscú a una acción enemiga. Ya sean infiltrados de las fuerzas especiales de Kiev o partisanos ucranianos en Crimea, la explosión que dañó un depósito militar cerca del pueblo de Dzhankoy en la mañana del 16 de agosto fue atribuida a un sabotaje por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Se confirmó un conato de incendio y la explosión causó "daños en numerosas estructuras civiles", pero no hubo heridos graves. Unas 2.000 personas fueron evacuadas y se despejó una zona de 5 kilómetros alrededor de la base, según informó el gobernador de la región autónoma de Crimea, Sergei Aksenov, que había informado previamente de 2 heridos.

El incendio se produjo en torno a las 5.15 horas en un depósito temporal de municiones de la base, dijo el ministerio en una nota, citada por las agencias de noticias rusas. "Tras el incendio, se produjo una detonación de la munición", añadió.

Sin embargo, Aksonov había informado de una serie de explosiones, que seguían produciéndose a las 8.15 horas. Unas seis mil personas viven en los asentamientos de Maiskoye y Azovskoye, en el distrito Dzhankoyskij de Crimea, junto al cual se encuentra el emplazamiento de las municiones.

La proclamación del estado de emergencia en Crimea ha llevado a varios habitantes a abandonar la península. Los medios de comunicación estatales rusos informaron de que un número récord de coches cruzó el puente de Kerch que conecta Crimea con Rusia. Al menos 38.000 coches, según Tass, cruzaron el puente en dirección este, aunque interpretar este tráfico como el regreso a Rusia de los residentes que se fueron a vivir a Crimea tras la anexión de 2014 podría ser engañoso.

La proclamación del estado de excepción supone complicar la vida de los ciudadanos, y es probable que quienes tengan parientes, amigos o propiedades en otras regiones de la Federación Rusa prefieran trasladarse allí temporalmente.

zsu-vijsko-armiya-2

"Todos los días y todas las noches vemos nuevos informes de explosiones en el territorio temporalmente en manos de los ocupantes. Pido a todo nuestro pueblo en Crimea, en otras regiones del sur de Ucrania, en las zonas ocupadas del Donbass y en la región de Kharkiv que preste mucha atención. Por favor, no se acerquen a las instalaciones militares del ejército ruso y a todos aquellos lugares donde almacenan municiones y equipos, donde tienen sus cuarteles". En su habitual discurso nocturno, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky anunció nuevas operaciones de sabotaje.

El asesor presidencial ucraniano, Mykhailo Podolyak, dijo que "la mañana cerca de Dzhankoi comenzó con explosiones", describiendo el evento como un "recordatorio" de que la "desmilitarización de Crimea está en marcha".

El atentado parece confirmar la presencia de unidades de saboteadores en Crimea a las que también podría atribuirse la explosión en el depósito de municiones del aeropuerto militar de Saki, también en Crimea, que estalló el 9 de agosto, aunque Moscú negó que hubiera ataques y Kiev no reivindicó la acción.

La explosión en la base rusa de Zyabrovka (Bielorrusia) podría ser atribuida también a equipos de saboteadores, y en las últimas horas el servicio de seguridad interior ruso (FSB) ha dado la voz de alarma sobre la presencia de saboteadores en el oblast de Kursk, región rusa fronteriza con Ucrania, donde se han volado torres de alta tensión que abastecen a distritos industriales.

El 14 de agosto, el asesor presidencial ucraniano, Oleksiy Arestovych, culpó a un grupo de saboteadores ucranianos de los daños causados en el puente ferroviario de Melitopol, en los territorios ocupados por Rusia.

"Ayer, nuestros partisanos volaron un puente ferroviario en la región de Melitopol. El puente quedó parcialmente destruido. No llegó ni un solo tren de Dzhankoy a Melitopol durante un día", escribió Arestovich.

Las explosiones que dañaron un depósito de municiones en Dzhankoy, en Crimea, fueron causadas por un ataque llevado a cabo por "una unidad de élite" de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, dijo un alto funcionario ucraniano al New York Times. La unidad especial operó detrás de las líneas enemigas, explicó el alto funcionario ucraniano, sin revelar otros detalles sobre la operación.

En las últimas 48 horas se ha informado de nuevos sabotajes contra bases y depósitos de munición rusos: en Crimea se habría producido otra explosión en un depósito de munición de la base de Gvardeyskoye y se habría incendiado otro en pleno territorio ruso, en la localidad de Timonovo, en la región de Belogord, no muy lejos de la frontera con Ucrania, según la agencia rusa Ria Novosti.


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*Los rusos avanzan en el Donbass....*
por Gianandrea Gaiani

Continúa el avance ruso en el Donbass, lento y metódico, con ventajas territoriales obtenidas por las fuerzas de Moscú en los sectores de Bajmut, Soledar y Siversk, donde los ucranianos defienden la última línea que protege Kramatorsk y Slovyansk, los últimos bastiones de Kiev en la región de Donetsk.

La caída de Peski representa la victoria más importante lograda por los rusos, o más bien por las milicias de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), que capturaron la aldea estratégica para el sector de la línea del frente que pivota sobre Avdeevka, desde donde los ucranianos apuntan a la capital de la república popular del mismo nombre, Donetsk, desde 2014.

La caída de Peski ha obligado a las tropas ucranianas a replegar sus líneas defensivas hacia Netailovo, Orlovka, Nevelskoe y Pervomayskoe, que ya son objetivo de los ataques de los prorrusos, cuyo objetivo parece ser cerrar una bolsa de las fuerzas ucranianas desplegadas en Avdeevka.

Hay pocas noticias verificables de fuentes neutrales desde el frente, pero los informes recientes de los periódicos estadounidenses Wall Street Journal, New York Times y Washington Post pintan una situación difícilmente sostenible para las tropas de Kiev.

Las unidades parecen tener pocas armas y municiones, sólo hay una pequeña cantidad de armamento suministrado por Occidente visible en el frente, y supuestamente hay problemas para pagar los sueldos a los militares y suministrar las necesidades básicas a las tropas.

Según varios analistas anglosajones, el uso de armas occidentales ha dificultado y quizás ralentizado el avance ruso hacia el este y el sur, pero no es suficiente para detenerlo y, al fin y al cabo, los boletines rusos (que hay que tomar con un grano de sal al igual que los ucranianos), informan a diario de la muerte de cientos de soldados ucranianos y "mercenarios" extranjeros y de la destrucción de unas cuantas docenas de vehículos y piezas de artillería.

El general Valeriy Zaluzhny, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, reconoció que las fuerzas rusas "siguen avanzando" en el Donbass afirmando que la situación es "intensa", sobre todo "en el eje Avdiivka-Pisky-Mariinka", pero "completamente controlada".

En una reunión con su homólogo canadiense, el general Wayne Donald Eyre, Zaluzhny añadió que "el enemigo lleva a cabo entre 700 y 800 bombardeos diarios contra nuestras posiciones, utilizando entre 40 y 60.000 municiones".

Una cifra tal vez exagerada, incluso contando las balas explotadas por las armas de mediano calibre, pero que fotografía una situación muy diferente a la anticipada en junio por el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, que había pronosticado un giro decisivo en el campo de batalla a favor de las fuerzas de Kiev en agosto, gracias a los nuevos sistemas de armas suministrados por Occidente, especialmente por Estados Unidos.

Un avance del que de momento no hay pruebas a pesar de los sabotajes realizados en Crimea y del impacto de los ataques realizados con lanzacohetes de campaña M142 HIMARS (Kiev niega haber perdido ninguno en la batalla mientras que Moscú informó de haber destruido 8 de los 20 entregados por EEUU) y M270 contra depósitos de armas y municiones rusas, puentes y comas, incluido el del Grupo Wagner en Popasna, en la autoproclamada República Popular de Luhansk.

El ataque al puesto de mando también fue confirmado por fuentes prorrusas y, aunque se desconoce el número de víctimas, parece que la localización del objetivo fue posible gracias a la difusión de vídeos y fotos en las redes sociales por parte de algunos combatientes rusos.

Las unidades del Grupo Wagner parecen haber desempeñado un papel clave en la consecución de la victoria en los sectores más difíciles del frente del Donbass.

Además, tras los rumores de un próximo referéndum de anexión a la Federación Rusa en las provincias de Kherson y Zhaporizzia para el próximo mes, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico calificó de muy probable un referéndum en la región de Donetsk, aunque esta región, al igual que Luhansk, ya está reconocida por Moscú como república popular.

*... y hacia Kharkiv*

Con menos fanfarria, las tropas rusas también están logrando importantes éxitos más al norte, en el sector de Kharkiv, donde los rusos tomaron el control de la aldea de Udy el 14 de agosto y al día siguiente anunciaron que habían atacado con misiles de precisión una base de "mercenarios extranjeros" en la zona de Zolochiv (vea el vídeo más abajo), matando a más de 100 de ellos, la mitad procedentes de Polonia y Alemania, e hiriendo al menos a 50.

Según fuentes ucranianas filmadas por el Kiyv Indepemdent, en esta zona las fuerzas rusas bombardearon una zona residencial de Kharkiv con los lanzacohetes múltiples 9A52-4 Tornado de 300 mm, el sistema más moderno de este tipo en el ejército de Moscú, una evolución del Smerch BM30 y capaz de lanzar cohetes, incluso guiados por satélite, hasta 200 kilómetros de distancia.


----------



## Harman (20 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso avanza en todos los frentes. *Resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ El ejército ruso está atacando posiciones de las AFU en las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy;
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en ofensivas en las zonas de Brazhkovka-Novodmytrivka, Sulihivka-Novodmytrivka, Brazhkovka-Vernopolye y Dovgyenke-Kurulka;
▪ El Ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva en la dirección de Donetsk y concentra sus principales esfuerzos en la dirección de Artemivskoye;
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto y ataques contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de Spornoye - Ivano-Daryivka y Mykolaivka - Vyemka;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso irrumpió en la zona de Horlivka-Mayorsk, Spartak-Opytne, Donetsk-Peski, Staromykhailivka-Pervomaiskoye;
▪ Dos portadores de misiles de crucero Kalibr lanzados desde el mar, listos para ser utilizados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los países de la OTAN podrían entrar en guerra si Rusia ataca a la ZNPP - Diputado británico
> 
> _"Cualquier daño deliberado a un reactor nuclear ucraniano con posible fuga de radiación sería una violación del artículo 5 de la OTAN", escribió un loco diputado británico, Tobias Ellwood. Según este artículo, un ataque a un miembro de la OTAN se consideraría un ataque a todo el bloque de la OTAN.
> ¿Y los belicistas británicos no se avergüenzan en absoluto de que sea el régimen criminal de Kiev el que golpee al PNP de Zaporizhzhia?_
> ...




Terrible la lógica Otanista.


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*Más tropas chechenas en el Donbass, misiles hipersónicos en Kaliningrado*

Moscú anunció el 18 de agosto que había desplegado tres aviones de combate Mig 31BM equipados con misiles hipersónicos de última generación en Kaliningrado, el exclave situado entre Polonia y Lituania que está en el centro de las tensiones con la UE.

"En el marco de la aplicación de medidas adicionales de disuasión estratégica, tres MiG-31 con misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal (ya lanzados en al menos dos ocasiones contra objetivos vi en Ucrania) han sido redesplegados en el aeropuerto de Chkalovsk, en la región de Kaliningrado", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en una nota. Los tres aviones formarán una unidad de combate "operativa las 24 horas del día", añadió.

El despliegue de estos misiles en Kaliningrado, un territorio ya muy militarizado, se produce en un contexto de tensiones entre la Unión Europea y Moscú. El pasado mes de junio, Lituania había bloqueado el tránsito de determinadas mercancías por su territorio en dirección a Kaliningrado como parte de las sanciones europeas contra Moscú. Y tras las protestas rusas, Bruselas había pedido a Vilnius que permitiera el tránsito de mercancías rusas por ferrocarril, excluyendo el material militar.

El Ministerio de Defensa finlandés dijo que dos de los tres cazas rápidos Mig-31 que llegaron a Kaliningrado podrían haber violado su espacio aéreo y que se había abierto una investigación al respecto.

Mientras tanto, continúa en toda Rusia el reclutamiento de batallones de voluntarios de antiguos militares dispuestos a volver al servicio durante unos meses para apoyar el esfuerzo bélico en Ucrania.

Sujetos federales rusos que generan unidades voluntarias a partir del 17 de agosto de 2022

Después de los aproximadamente 40 batallones formados principalmente en el "este de los Urales" (véase el mapa de la ISW más arriba), el gobierno de la República de Chechenia de la Federación Rusa anunció el envío de nuevas unidades de voluntarios para luchar en Ucrania y publicó un vídeo supuestamente grabado en el aeropuerto de Grozny, en el que se ordena a los hombres uniformados "destruir a los nacionalistas ucranianos".

*Bajas*

Por si sirve de algo, señalemos las últimas cifras de pérdidas de tropas y vehículos publicadas por los beligerantes. Según estimaciones de fuentes militares y de inteligencia estadounidenses anónimas, escuchadas por el New York Times, el 16 de agosto las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania pierden 500 soldados muertos y heridos cada día.

El 18 de agosto, el Estado Mayor ucraniano informó de que unos 44.300 soldados rusos habían perdido la vida en el conflicto desde el 24 de febrero, mientras que 1.889 tanques, 4.179 vehículos blindados y acorazados, 3.061 vehículos, 1.010 piezas de artillería, 265 lanzadores de cohetes de campaña múltiples, 234 aviones de combate, 93 vehículos especiales, 197 helicópteros y 793 aviones no tripulados rusos fueron destruidos o derribados.

En la misma fecha, los rusos publicaron un balance que, como es habitual, no contiene estimaciones de las bajas ucranianas, sino sólo datos sobre los vehículos destruidos o capturados: 267 aviones, 148 helicópteros, 1.757 drones, 366 sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea, 4.430 tanques y vehículos blindados, 800 lanzacohetes de campo múltiple, 3.312 obuses/cañones/morteros y 4.938 vehículos.


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*El reto de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia*

La situación en el frente sur del conflicto en Ucrania sigue incandescente en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, donde Moscú y Kiev llevan días enzarzados en un tira y afloja que amenaza la seguridad de toda Europa.

Rusos y ucranianos intercambian acusaciones sobre la responsabilidad de los bombardeos que han rozado la planta. La cuestión fue tratada el 16 de agosto por Emmanuel Macron y Volodymyr Zelensky, y el presidente francés pidió a los rusos que abandonaran la zona de la planta que controlan desde marzo. Una petición que ya han hecho 42 naciones, en su mayoría occidentales, que temiendo el riesgo de una catástrofe atómica quieren inducir a los rusos a retirarse de la mayor central nuclear de Europa.

El juego de la central atómica se desarrolla en varias mesas, incluida la siempre presente de la propaganda. El 16 de agosto, la agencia pública de energía nuclear ucraniana, Energoatom, denunció un ciberataque ruso "sin precedentes" contra su página web oficial, precisando, sin embargo, que el funcionamiento del portal no se había interrumpido.

En el plano militar, la situación es clara: los rusos ocupan las infraestructuras energéticas y las guarnecen con fuerza: no es casualidad que Kiev haya acusado repetidamente a Moscú de desplegar tropas y medios para evitar el riesgo de bombardeo ucraniano desde la orilla occidental del río Dnepr y de querer desviar la energía producida hacia la Federación Rusa y los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Moscú, que ahora ascienden a cerca del 25%.

Además, el propio presidente Zelensky anunció bombardeos contra las fuerzas rusas que utilizaban la infraestructura de la central, y el 17 de agosto, las autoridades locales prorrusas informaron de que las tropas ucranianas habían abierto un intenso fuego contra la ciudad de Enerhodar, cerca de la central atómica.

En cuanto a la seguridad, los ucranianos han advertido de que habría que organizar una evacuación máxima de al menos 400.000 personas en caso de emergencia y ya han puesto en marcha simulacros para simular tal eventualidad. Las autoridades prorrusas que controlan los territorios alrededor de la central y la mayor parte de la provincia también han preparado planes para la evacuación de la población en caso de accidente en la central nuclear.

Sin embargo, hasta ahora no parece que haya habido ningún riesgo, a pesar de que sólo dos de los seis reactores están en funcionamiento, mientras que incluso los expertos italianos han restado importancia al riesgo de una catástrofe atómica. Moscú ha reiterado su disposición a permitir una inspección del Organismo de Energía Atómica de la ONU (OIEA), pero exige que los técnicos lleguen a la planta a través de Moscú y de los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Rusia, no de Kiev.

La razón no es sólo política, ya que está claro que la llegada de los inspectores del OIEA desde Kiev les obligaría a llegar a la central cruzando la línea del frente, con algunos riesgos de seguridad y la necesidad de preparar un traspaso del equipo técnico entre las tropas ucranianas y rusas.

Rusia considera absolutamente "irresponsables" los intentos de Kiev y otros países occidentales de insistir en la puesta en marcha de la misión del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, al otro lado de la línea del frente, "en contra de las consideraciones de seguridad", dijo Mijaíl Uliánov, representante permanente de la Federación Rusa ante las organizaciones internacionales en Viena.

"Hay otras rutas realmente seguras a través de las cuales una misión internacional puede llegar a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y llevar a cabo sus tareas allí", dijo Ulyanov. Obviamente se refiere al tránsito de expertos de Rusia y de los territorios ocupados por Moscú.

El 17 de agosto, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, pidió a Moscú que autorizara una inspección de la planta por parte del OIEA, pero con el objetivo de alejar la "presa" de las fuerzas rusas.

"Es urgente que se autorice una inspección y la retirada de todas las fuerzas rusas. La ocupación de la central de Zaporizhzhia por parte de las fuerzas rusas supone una grave amenaza para la seguridad del emplazamiento y conlleva el riesgo de un accidente nuclear y pone en peligro a la población de Ucrania, a los países vecinos y a la comunidad internacional", declaró Stoltenberg.

También hay un problema relacionado con la seguridad del depósito de residuos. Poner fuera de servicio la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia es "posible", pero sería "muy costoso" y, además, los 174 barriles de residuos nucleares no podrían "extraerse del territorio de la central", explicó Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración prorrusa en la región, debido al riesgo de que la artillería ucraniana los golpee provocando una fuga de material radiactivo.

Rogov subrayó que "los reactores" de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia "están muy bien protegidos". Hay metros de hormigón armado" y "aunque un avión cayera desde una altura de kilómetros y con los depósitos llenos, el reactor permanecería intacto", por lo que "para destruir el reactor es necesario utilizar armas nucleares tácticas".

Sin embargo, las fuerzas ucranianas estarían bombardeando otros puntos débiles de la central, como el almacén de residuos de combustible nuclear y un sistema de refrigeración. "El reactor necesita enfriarse constantemente. Varias docenas de disparos se hicieron justo en la planta de refrigeración. No está protegido como el reactor" y si éste se sobrecalienta "podría iniciar un proceso incontrolable, una auténtica bomba nuclear, el reactor simplemente explotaría", añadió Rogov.

El jefe de la administración regional, Yevhen Balitsky, citado por RIA Novosti, dijo que, en cooperación con los militares, se están tomando todas las medidas "para hacer operativos los sistemas de reserva para la refrigeración de los reactores de la central en caso de que se dañe el sistema central de refrigeración, contra el que el ejército ucraniano dispara deliberadamente".

Kiev y Moscú se acusan mutuamente de intentar provocar un accidente en la central En caso de accidente en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, las sustancias radiactivas liberadas llegarían a los países circundantes, según datos publicados el 18 de agosto durante una sesión informativa del comandante de las Fuerzas de Defensa NBCR (Nuclear, Biológica, Química y Radiológica) rusas, el teniente general Igor Kirillov.

Por lo tanto, todas estas pruebas hacen muy improbable que los rusos se "bombardeen a sí mismos", aunque la semana pasada la Unión Europea condenó el bombardeo ruso de la central nuclear.

El funcionario ruso mostró un mapa con la distribución prevista de las sustancias radiactivas en caso de vertido desde el territorio de la central nuclear, que muestra claramente cómo las sustancias radiactivas podrían extenderse hasta los territorios de Polonia, Eslovaquia y Alemania, pero también a los Estados Bálticos y Escandinavia con el vertido del 25% del contenido de al menos un reactor de la central.

En términos políticos y estratégicos, la disputa surgida en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia se explica por el deseo ucraniano de impedir que los rusos la utilicen para obtener energía y como base militar, teniendo en cuenta que un poco más al norte se encuentra el frente de guerra que ve cómo los rusos amenazan con conquistar la ciudad de Zaporizhzhia, capital de la región del mismo nombre en la que Moscú podría organizar un referéndum en septiembre para anexionarla a la Federación Rusa.

Moscú ha hecho saber que no despliega armas pesadas en la zona de la planta, pero se niega a retirarse y "desmilitarizar" la zona que la rodea, ya que esto "haría más vulnerable a la planta", informó el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.

Kiev podría poner en peligro la seguridad de la central atómica y luego acusar a los rusos de provocar fugas radiactivas que afectarían también a los rusos y a la vecina Rusia, pero que, teniendo en cuenta los fuertes vientos que soplan del este, contaminarían sobre todo el oeste de Ucrania y el este de Europa, como ocurrió en los años 80 tras el accidente de Chernóbil.

Además, no se puede descartar que el gobierno ucraniano, en apuros en el campo de batalla, tenga como objetivo provocar o temer un accidente atómico importante para inducir a la OTAN a entrar en guerra de su lado o para aumentar aún más la ayuda militar.

Se trata de una apuesta arriesgada, ya que si el gobierno ucraniano eleva la tensión en torno a la central aumentando el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear, podría perder gran parte del apoyo y la simpatía de la que aún goza por parte de los gobiernos occidentales.


----------



## Ultimate (20 Ago 2022)

En Holanda, donde no pueden ocultar tanta información, estan pasando cosas muy interesantes

Los agricultores estan en pie de guerra contra el gobierno defendiendo su supervivencia

Merece la pena leerlo entero, aunque sea bastante largo. 

Esta bien documentado, lo que se agradece

*1/4
"Sin granjas, no hay comida": Los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan al plan de reinicio del sistema alimentario de la élite 'verde' multimillonaria*
_*Stavroula Pabst·19 de agosto de 2022*


*Las protestas de los agricultores holandeses ofrecen un adelanto de la resistencia que se avecina a medida que los multimillonarios "verdes" transnacionales promueven un "reinicio" del sistema alimentario mundial. La agenda de la élite amenaza con profundizar una crisis internacional del costo de vida y provocar disturbios mucho más allá de los Países Bajos.*


Ingrid de Sain es una granjera holandesa que vive en la ciudad de Schellinkhout, en el norte de Holanda, donde ella y su familia cuidan una granja de 62 acres con unas 100 vacas lecheras. Al igual que miles de conciudadanos en su industria, ahora se encuentra atrapada en un conflicto existencial con su gobierno.

“La agricultura está en tu corazón”, dijo de Sain a The Grayzone. Y no quieres hacer otra cosa. Eres agricultor o no lo eres”. Ella dice que se opondrá a cualquier esfuerzo que le obligue a renunciar a una granja que garantiza la prosperidad para las futuras generaciones de su familia.

El gobierno holandés anunció planes para reducir las emisiones de óxido de nitrógeno y amoníaco en junio de 2022, aplicando una agenda ambiciosa en nombre de la protección del clima. Las reducciones impuestas podrían tener consecuencias devastadoras para la industria agrícola del país y añadir una enorme tensión a las ya caóticas cadenas mundiales de suministro de alimentos.

En la actualidad, los Países Bajos son el principal exportador de carne de Europa y el segundo mayor exportador agrícola del mundo , justo por detrás de los EE. UU. El éxito agrícola de la pequeña nación es producto de su dependencia tradicional de granjas de tamaño generoso que utilizan fertilizantes ricos en nitrógeno para producir grandes rendimientos. Estos métodos fueron alentados por Bruselas a través de la Política Agrícola Común de la UE , que priorizó el crecimiento de lotes de ganado, incentivó el uso de fertilizantes químicos y expulsó a muchos pequeños agricultores familiares de sus operaciones .

En 2019, una orden judicial holandesa declaró en 2019 que los fertilizantes compuestos de nitrógeno eran una gran amenaza para el clima y la biodiversidad, y ordenó una disminución del 70-80 % en su uso. Si se implementan en el país, las reducciones propuestas podrían destruir un tercio completo de su producción agrícola y eliminar entre el 30 y el 50 % del ganado holandés. El escenario estaba preparado para un conflicto abierto.

Una vez que el gobierno de coalición pro-UE del primer ministro holandés Mark Rutte tomó medidas para implementar las restricciones en junio de 2022, los agricultores locales respondieron de inmediato con feroces protestas masivas que bloquearon carreteras , aeropuertos y centros de distribución de comestibles . Desde el estallido de las manifestaciones, los estantes de los supermercados se han quedado vacíos mientras el grito de los agricultores de *“No hay granjas, no hay comida*” resuena en todo el país.


 


Los granjeros no solo estaban enojados con los amplios mandatos de emisiones, sino también con el proceso poco democrático a través del cual se transmitió la política. Insisten en que apoyan los esfuerzos para mitigar las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero y se quejan de que los burócratas han ignorado una propuesta alternativa del principal grupo de presión de los agricultores, la Asociación de Agricultura y Horticultura de los Países Bajos, conocida como LTO, para reducir la producción de óxido de nitrógeno en un 40 % durante los próximos década. 

Bomberos y pescadores ahora se unen a las protestas de los agricultores, lo que obliga a cerrar los servicios de ferry . Cuando los agricultores bloquearon calles y carreteras con sus tractores, los conductores de grúas se solidarizaron al negarse a retirarlos. En una muestra flagrante de desprecio por el establecimiento gobernante, los agricultores incluso arrojaron estiércol en edificios gubernamentales .

La represión estatal de las protestas también se ha intensificado. La policía holandesa disparó a un granjero de 16 años durante una manifestación y abrió fuego contra un tractor en otra. Cuando no estaban desplegando fuego real, las fuerzas de seguridad holandesas lanzaron promiscuamente gases lacrimógenos a los manifestantes , soltaron perros sobre la multitud y golpearon a los manifestantes con porras.


 


El 5 de agosto se llevó a cabo una primera ronda de negociaciones entre los agricultores y el gobierno, pero la sesión decepcionó al grupo de cabildeo de los agricultores, la LTO . Según el presidente de LTO, Sjaak van der Tak, el gobierno de Amsterdam ofreció concesiones “muy pocas” a los agricultores durante esas conversaciones. 

Mientras el gobierno se niegue a ceder en sus amplios objetivos, la crisis muestra pocas señales de complicidad. Quienes enfrentan la pérdida de las granjas familiares y las tradiciones que representan, tienen poco que perder si toman las calles.

Pero hay más en juego que solo el futuro de la agricultura dentro de una nación. Cuando miles de manifestantes irrumpieron en el palacio presidencial de Sri Lanka en julio y forzaron la renuncia de su líder, el evento parecía no tener relación con el levantamiento popular que asolaba Holanda. Sin embargo, como veremos , la revuelta de Sri Lanka fue en parte una respuesta a la misma fuerza que provocó las protestas de los agricultores holandeses: una agenda de "sostenibilidad" corporativa elaborada por una élite "verde" respaldada por multimillonarios sin electorado popular.

Desde su posición dentro de instituciones como el Foro Económico Mundial, la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates, la Fundación Rockefeller y un grupo de corporaciones transnacionales consideradas "partes interesadas" en esta red muy unida, las figuras no elegidas han influido en la política gubernamental en estados supuestamente soberanos. a traves del globo.

Si bien estas organizaciones afirman actuar en interés del planeta, no rinden cuentas casi en su totalidad ante las masas populares que se verán más gravemente afectadas por su “reinicio” planificado del sistema alimentario internacional. Después de haber puesto patas arriba las cadenas de suministro globales y las industrias informales que alguna vez sostuvieron al mundo en desarrollo con su respuesta prescrita internacionalmente al brote de COVID-19, el siguiente punto de su agenda amenaza con exacerbar el dolor económico de los trabajadores desde Ámsterdam hasta Colombo y más allá. .

*“Todo el mundo en Holanda tiene su bandera afuera, al revés”*

Ingrid De Sain, una agricultora holandesa, ha visto cómo el movimiento de protesta en el que participa reúne el apoyo del público holandés. Aunque reconoce menos entusiasmo por las manifestaciones entre la clase media metropolitana, se anima con la multitud de ciudadanos que han adornado sus casas y vehículos con banderas holandesas al revés para mostrar su apoyo a los agricultores. 

 


*“Todo el mundo en Holanda tiene su bandera afuera, al revés”, explicó de Sain. “Para que todos [en el exterior] puedan ver que las cosas no están bien en Holanda y que necesitamos ayuda”*.

Los agricultores cuentan con el apoyo del 77 por ciento de los ciudadanos holandeses, según una encuesta nacional realizada en junio. Sin embargo, la emisora holandesa BNR informó que la mayoría de los encuestados expresaron su descontento con tácticas más extremas como talar árboles y protestar frente a las casas de los funcionarios del gobierno.


 


Mientras tanto, el apoyo público a las protestas de los agricultores se ha traducido en un creciente entusiasmo por el partido de los agricultores , Boer Burger Beweging (BBB). Una encuesta de junio indicó que BBB, que actualmente solo tiene un escaño en el parlamento, ganaría 18 en una elección en ese momento. (Se rumorea que un nuevo partido del parlamentario holandés independiente Pieter Omtzigt, un popular euroescéptico y principal oponente de Rutte, podría frenar el impulso de BBB).


 


En otra señal de apoyo público a los agricultores, los agentes de policía asignados para reprimir a los huelguistas participaron con entusiasmo en un bloqueo de agricultores convertido en barbacoa, e incluso repartieron galletas.

Al igual que el convoy Canadian Freedom Trucker que protestó por los mandatos de vacunas, los agricultores holandeses han invitado a una mezcla de indiferencia y desprecio de los izquierdistas, mientras que los políticos de derecha de alto perfil han celebrado las protestas como un punto de unidad nacionalista. La Fuerza de Defensa de los Agricultores, la facción más militante del movimiento, ha recibido con agrado el apoyo de la derecha . Por su parte, los agricultores tienen puntos de vista que abarcan todo el espectro político.

Y aunque, según se informa, una familia local adinerada inyectó recursos en las protestas para proteger su negocio de alimentación de ganado, los granjeros en el frente insisten en que están luchando simplemente para preservar sus medios de vida contra poderosos intereses que a menudo se encuentran fuera de las fronteras holandesas.

*Los agricultores temen que las adquisiciones sean un caballo de Troya para la incautación de tierras*

Como muchos de sus compañeros agricultores en los Países Bajos, Ingrid de Sain ve hipocresía en el ataque de su gobierno al sector agrícola.

“Conocen [los impactos de las emisiones de] los aviones y la industria, pero solo miran las granjas” cuando se trata de nuevas restricciones de emisiones, dice de Sain. También enfatiza que los objetivos propuestos por los Países Bajos son simplemente imposibles de alcanzar y no se cumplirán "incluso si todos los agricultores se van".

El portavoz del sindicato de agricultores holandeses, Erik Luiten, se hizo eco de Sain cuando le dijo a GBN News : " Los agricultores no están convencidos de que los recortes de emisiones ayuden a la naturaleza".

De Sain cree que hay un motivo oculto detrás de la política contradictoria del gobierno: quiere que las tierras de los agricultores aborden la grave escasez de viviendas del país , donde el gobierno necesitaría construir 845.000 viviendas para 2030 para satisfacer las necesidades previstas de la población . Hay “17 millones de personas en Holanda. Dicen que tendremos en 2040, 30 millones de personas en Holanda. Entonces, los agricultores están en camino [de construir] casas e industria”, afirmó de Sain.

La escasez de viviendas en los Países Bajos es realmente grave, y los agricultores holandeses poseen una parte importante de la tierra del país, con alrededor del 54 por ciento a partir de 2018. Sin embargo, estas cifras no explican completamente la decisión del gobierno de expropiar. 

Además, la estricta regulación de las emisiones de nitrógeno del gobierno holandés ha provocado escasez de viviendas al obligar a los proyectos de construcción residencial a cumplir con estándares ambientales difíciles antes de construir, incluso archivando 18,000 posibles desarrollos de viviendas en 2019 a medida que se endurecieron las expectativas de mitigación de nitrógeno. Por lo tanto, comprar a los agricultores no aliviaría necesariamente la escasez de viviendas, incluso si liberara tierras.

Y como ilustró el Irish Farmers Journal, la tierra que el gobierno holandés obtiene de los agricultores a través de adquisiciones puede transformarse en reservas naturales donde la construcción está prohibida. 

Crecen las sospechas entre los agricultores holandeses de que su tierra podría usarse para algo más novedoso. Un informe de DutchNews.nl de 2021 sobre los recortes ahora propuestos indicó que las tierras de cultivo compradas por el gobierno se utilizarían para la " agricultura sostenible", un código aparente para carnes cultivadas en laboratorio y otros alimentos elaborados científicamente. 

*El gobierno holandés defiende los planes para "reemplazar a los agricultores"*

Rudy Buis, portavoz del Ministerio holandés de Agricultura, Naturaleza y Calidad Alimentaria, enfatizó a The Grayzone que las compras de tierras agrícolas serían voluntarias “por ahora”, pero declaró explícitamente que “reemplazar a los agricultores” era un objetivo final.

Buis explicó que los planes para la adquisición de la tierra estaban en el aire, pero que se estaba considerando una combinación de usos, incluidas las reservas naturales, la vivienda y la agricultura sostenible. 

“Si el gobierno tiene el terreno [de los agricultores], puede usarse para un área natural adicional, o tal vez un proyecto de energía o construcción de viviendas”, dijo Buis, quien insistió en que los 25.000 millones de euros asignados por el gobierno para el esquema también se utilizarían. establecer y normalizar prácticas agrícolas sostenibles y reducir las emisiones de nitrógeno del país a través de “inversiones verdes en innovación”.

“El dinero se destinará a la compra de agricultores voluntarios”, explicó el vocero. “También por la innovación para la agricultura, por reemplazar a los agricultores para hacer [el sector agrícola] una forma más natural, una forma más sostenible”. 

Cuando se le preguntó cómo sería la "sostenibilidad" en la práctica, Buis describió la visión del gobierno de la siguiente manera: "Un agricultor... a menudo tiene 200 o 300 vacas, y nuestra ambición es que el agricultor gane suficiente dinero para él y su familia con, bueno , digamos, 60 o 70 vacas. Lo que eso significa: tenemos que pagar más por los alimentos biológicos. Eso significa que tenemos que ayudar [a los agricultores] y darles dinero para la agricultura sostenible. Entonces, ese es un proceso [que involucra] a muchos partidos y organizaciones y al gobierno. Estamos trabajando en eso ahora”.

Antes de acceder a hablar con The Grayzone, el portavoz del gobierno, Buis, exigió saber: "¿Esto es para un medio de extrema derecha o no?"

Independientemente de cómo el gobierno holandés planee usar las tierras de cultivo, crece el temor de que, como uno de los mayores exportadores de alimentos del mundo y el mayor exportador de carne de Europa , una reducción tan repentina de la producción agrícola del país pueda causar estragos en las cadenas de suministro de alimentos a la vez. de la crisis económica mundial.

La política de La Haya ha dejado a muchos granjeros locales con la sospecha de que la ideología de élite ha triunfado sobre preocupaciones más prosaicas como el bienestar social de los ciudadanos holandeses.

*Las protestas de los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan a una élite "verde" respaldada por multimillonarios*_
...









'No Farms, No Food:' Dutch farmers confront billionaire 'green' elite's food system reset plan - The Grayzone


Dutch farmers’ protests offer a preview of the resistance to come as transnational “green” billionaires advance a “reset” of the global food system. The elite agenda threatens to deepen an international cost of living crisis and spark unrest well beyond The Netherlands. Ingrid de Sain is a Dutch...




thegrayzone.com


----------



## dabuti (20 Ago 2022)

La pareja del periodista español preso en Polonia pide al Gobierno que interceda


Oihana Goririena, la pareja del periodista vasco Pablo González, en prisión preventiva en Polonia desde el 28 de febrero acusado de espionaje para Rusia,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*Las "purgas" de Zelensky*

Las dificultades militares también parecen reflejarse en el frente interno y el presidente Zelensky parece verse obligado a continuar con las "purgas" contra los altos mandos militares y civiles del aparato de seguridad.

Mientras continúan las detenciones de presuntos colaboradores y espías al servicio de los rusos, el 16 de agosto destituyó o trasladó a los jefes de cuatro departamentos regionales del Servicio de Seguridad Interior (SBU), cuya dirección y varios funcionarios había destituido recientemente.

Según los decretos publicados en el sitio web del presidente, Serhiy Zayats fue destituido como jefe de la principal dirección del SBU en la región de Kiev. Yuriy Boreichuk fue destituido de su cargo de jefe de la dirección principal del SBU en la región de Ternopil, y Artem Bondarenko fue trasladado del mismo cargo en la región de Lviv al de jefe de la dirección principal del SBU en Kiev y su región.

*Aspectos económicos para los beligerantes....*

Kiev no pierde la oportunidad de exigir más armas y dinero a Occidente. El ministro de Finanzas, Sergii Marchenko, declaró al Wall Street Journal estadounidense que, ante el aumento de los costes de la guerra, los ingresos fiscales de Kiev siguen disminuyendo. Por el momento, el banco central está compensando imprimiendo suficiente dinero para que el gobierno pueda pagar a los soldados y comprar armas y municiones, pero esto está debilitando la moneda nacional, alimentando la inflación y las dudas sobre la capacidad de Ucrania para mantener el esfuerzo bélico a largo plazo.

*"Desde el comienzo del conflicto, el producto interior bruto nacional se ha reducido prácticamente a la mitad debido al cierre de muchas empresas y a la huida de millones de personas del país".*

Para empeorar las cosas, los ataques rusos a fábricas, refinerías y otras infraestructuras clave, así como el bloqueo de los puertos del Mar Negro, que sólo se alivió parcialmente el mes pasado gracias a un acuerdo negociado por Turquía". Ahora, escribe el WSJ, los problemas económicos amenazan con ser el talón de Aquiles de Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia: los ingresos fiscales sólo cubren el 40% del gasto público, mientras que los costes del conflicto suponen más del 60% del presupuesto.

"El gobierno necesita unos 5.000 millones de dólares al mes para cubrir los gastos no militares. Los gobiernos occidentales han prometido apoyar el presupuesto civil con préstamos y donaciones, permitiendo a Kiev utilizar sus propios recursos para la guerra. Pero el importe total de los fondos prometidos por Occidente es de unos 30.000 millones de dólares para este año, muy por debajo de las necesidades de Kiev", explica el periódico.

Por ello, Marchenko pide a los gobiernos occidentales que actúen con mayor rapidez. El apoyo que recibimos ahora nos da la oportunidad de ganar esta guerra y de hacerlo cuanto antes. Sin este dinero, la guerra durará más tiempo y los daños económicos serán mayores", señala el ministro de Economía.

Por otra parte, el Washington Post ha publicado en los últimos días un estudio de la empresa canadiense de riesgos geopolíticos SecDev en el que se afirma que Rusia controla ahora los recursos naturales de Ucrania por un valor estimado de 12,4 billones de dólares.

*"Si el Kremlin consigue anexionarse las tierras ucranianas incautadas durante la invasión rusa, Kiev perdería permanentemente casi dos tercios de sus reservas. Ucrania alberga algunas de las mayores reservas de titanio y mineral de hierro del mundo, depósitos de litio sin explotar y enormes yacimientos de carbón"*. Las fuerzas rusas y los separatistas de Donbass controlan alrededor de una cuarta parte del territorio ucraniano, que según el informe contiene el 63% de los depósitos de carbón, el 11% de los depósitos de petróleo, el 20% del gas natural, el 42% de los minerales y el 33% de las tierras raras.

Según la Dirección de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania, Rusia inició la "movilización industrial" de las empresas del sector de la defensa a principios de agosto, prohibiendo a algunos empleados y a todos los directivos del gigante industrial estatal Rostec tomar vacaciones. La comisión militar-industrial rusa, presidida por el presidente Vladimir Putin, se dispone a modificar el programa de pedidos de defensa del Estado a principios de septiembre para aumentar el gasto militar en 600-700 mil millones de rublos (unos 9,7 mil millones de euros).

El 30 de junio, se presentó a la Duma -la cámara baja del Parlamento ruso- una enmienda a las leyes federales sobre el abastecimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas, por la que se exige a las empresas públicas y privadas rusas que den prioridad a los pedidos militares: Putin firmó la directiva a tal efecto el 14 de julio.


----------



## Peineto (20 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Terrible la lógica Otanista.



Ni puto caso. El parlamento brutish se transladó hace tiempo a Ginebra y se notan los efectoa.


----------



## pemebe (20 Ago 2022)

*Aspectos economicos para Europa

"De la guerra en Ucrania la Unión Europea saldrá debilitada mientras que Rusia, China y las grandes corporaciones estadounidenses se beneficiarán"*, dijo ayer el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, entrevistado por la revista alemana "Tichys Einblick" y recogido en Italia por la agencia Nova.

*"La mayor parte del mundo no se alinea (en apoyo de Estados Unidos y Ucrania): China, India, Brasil, Sudáfrica, el mundo árabe, África"*, señaló Orban, para quien "Occidente no puede ganar militarmente la guerra en Ucrania". Orban estima que las sanciones no tienen capacidad para desestabilizar a Rusia, mientras que su daño para Europa es enorme.

Confirmando las palabras del Primer Ministro húngaro, tal y como informó ayer de nuevo la agencia de noticias Adnkronos, *Eurostat informó ayer de que, tras la subida de los precios del petróleo y el gas, las importaciones de la UE procedentes de Rusia aumentaron un 78,9% en términos de ingresos en los seis primeros meses del año en comparación con el mismo periodo del año anterior, a pesar de las sanciones aplicadas por Bruselas.*

Rusia fue el tercer país importador de la UE durante este periodo, después de China y Estados Unidos, con suministros por valor de 120.400 millones de euros. *Las importaciones de petróleo aumentaron un 70%, hasta 52.000 millones de euros, y las de gas un 240%, hasta 24.000 millones de euros.

La importación de carbón ruso también aumentó en términos de valor financiero en un 170%, hasta los 4.900 millones de euros.* Sin embargo, el volumen total de petróleo se redujo en más de la mitad, es decir, en 500 millones de barriles diarios desde febrero, hasta 7,4 millones de barriles diarios en julio (fuente: Kommersant).

Según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), la producción rusa de crudo aumentará el próximo año, mientras que las sanciones occidentales tienen un impacto limitado, ya que los compradores asiáticos han compensado los recortes en las cantidades importadas de Europa con un aumento de las compras. Eurostat revela que *las exportaciones de la UE a Rusia en los seis primeros meses del año, por el contrario, cayeron un 30,4% hasta situarse en 29.800 millones de euros*.

Según las estimaciones del Ministerio de Economía ruso, se espera que los ingresos por exportación de productos energéticos aumenten en casi 100.000 millones de dólares este año para alcanzar los 338.000 millones de dólares a finales de año, lo que supone un aumento de más de un tercio respecto a los 244.000 millones del año pasado. Según las previsiones de Moscú, el precio del gas se duplicará de media este año, hasta alcanzar los 730 dólares por mil metros cúbicos, antes de volver a bajar gradualmente hasta finales de 2025.

De hecho, a mediados de agosto, l*os precios del gas alcanzaron un nuevo récord, con una subida del 6%, hasta 241 euros por MWh*, ayer en Ámsterdam.

Este aumento también se debe a la premura de los suministros de cara al invierno y a la disminución de los flujos procedentes de Rusia. Italia espera llegar a la temporada de frío con el 90% de las existencias, que el 16 de agosto alcanzaban el 78,19%, con 151,26 TWh, es decir, unos 1.620 millones de metros cúbicos, según la plataforma internacional Gie-Agsi.

En Europa, el almacenamiento medio es del 75,55%, con 839,7 TWh de gas natural. Como informó ayer ANSA, por delante de Italia sólo está Alemania, con 189,3 TWh, lo que corresponde al 77,79% de la capacidad total de almacenamiento.

Francia supera el 87% de la capacidad almacenada, pero tiene una cuota limitada de almacenamiento de 114,52 TWh. En Alemania, el Gobierno anunció la reducción del IVA del gas al 7% para apoyar a los ciudadanos y compensar los costes causados por el nuevo impuesto de "rescate" de 2,419 céntimos por kilovatio hora que los alemanes encontrarán en sus facturas a partir de octubre.

El precio se dispara también en el caso de la electricidad, producida en parte con gas, que hace dos días superó el umbral de los 540 euros por MWh en el mercado de Leipzig, donde tiene su sede la Bolsa Europea de la Energía (Eex).

*"Los precios del gas no están bajando y, de hecho, en invierno volverán a subir"*, dijo a Adnkronos el presidente de Nomisma Energia, Davide Tabarelli. *"Nos arriesgamos seriamente a tener desórdenes físicos. Ya no es tanto una cuestión de números, de cifras, sino realmente de escasez de un bien esencial para los consumidores. No podemos prescindir de la calefacción, así que por ese bien estamos dispuestos a pagar no 250 euros, sino incluso 800 euros*.

Y los mercados, por supuesto, lo tienen en cuenta. La demanda de ese bien es inevitable porque no podemos prescindir de él. La cuestión -continúa Tabarelli- es que la transición ecológica es bonita sobre el papel, pero no existe. *Hasta la fecha no existe ninguna posibilidad de acumulación, salvo a partir de fuentes fósiles".*


----------



## Ultimate (20 Ago 2022)

*2/4

"Sin granjas, no hay comida": Los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan al plan de reinicio del sistema alimentario de la élite 'verde' multimillonaria*
_*Stavroula Pabst·19 de agosto de 2022*
_
...

*Las protestas de los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan a una élite "verde" respaldada por multimillonarios*

_La protesta de los agricultores holandeses ha estallado en el momento de una crisis global de recursos y un movimiento ambiental cada vez más alimentado por las pasiones y los pagos del "hombre de Davos".

Aprovechando su influencia sobre las fundaciones de élite, las instituciones multilaterales y las ONG, los financieros más poderosos del mundo han propuesto una serie de transformaciones de arriba hacia abajo del sistema alimentario mundial que consolidarán y centralizarán su poder, limitarán la independencia agrícola y anularán milenios de prácticas agrícolas tradicionales. , todo en nombre de la “sostenibilidad” y la protección del clima.

Las propuestas de reducción de emisiones del gobierno holandés son un ejemplo perfecto de la tendencia. Si bien se propuso en La Haya, la propuesta de reducir el nitrógeno en realidad fue ordenada por Bruselas, donde burócratas europeos en gran parte desconocidos para el público en general declararon que los niveles de emisiones de los agricultores violaban la ley de la UE .

Junto con la UE, una red de gobiernos extranjeros, órganos de gobierno internacionales y centros de políticas capitalistas globales, como el Foro Económico Mundial, la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates y la Fundación Rockefeller, han presionado para definir el concepto de "sostenibilidad" en sus países. términos propios.

La perspectiva presentada por estos equipos respaldados por multimillonarios es cada vez más avanzada por instituciones globales que mantienen un enfoque casi obsesivo en un desastre climático inminente que solo puede evitarse a través de una transformación radical de los procesos de la sociedad industrial.

La Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), por ejemplo, declaró el cambio climático como la " mayor amenaza para la salud " del mundo en 2021. Mientras tanto, las Naciones Unidas abrieron una página web completa dedicada al movimiento #NetZero, que " pide nada menos que una completa transformación de cómo producimos, consumimos y nos movemos” para prevenir el cambio climático. El informe del Foro Económico Mundial de la ONU de 2021 llamado " Alineación con cero neto: cómo los directores ejecutivos pueden unirse a la transición " , declaró que "Cero neto significa reducir colectivamente las emisiones netas de CO2 en un 50% para 2030 y llegar a cero para 2050". 

*Al declarar que la carne debe reducirse sustancialmente en las dietas humanas, estas propuestas han colocado a los agricultores directamente en la mira. *En 2018, el Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Medio Ambiente (PNUMA), por ejemplo, tuiteó que reducir el consumo de carne en un 50 % para 2050 “ conducirá a una vida más saludable y a un planeta más saludable”.


 


El plan para transformar los sistemas alimentarios y las comunidades se ha infundido con grandes cantidades de dinero en efectivo. El Plan de Acción de Cambio Climático 2021-2025 del Banco Mundial , por ejemplo, establece que el 35 % del financiamiento del Grupo del Banco Mundial durante los años del programa se destinará a invertir en clientes y partes interesadas, particularmente en países en desarrollo, y para apoyar “catalizar y movilizar capital para la acción climática” a través del desarrollo de mercados de créditos de carbono y “bonos verdes y mercados de préstamos”. El plan dicta que los sistemas alimentarios, al igual que otros "sistemas clave", " deben transformarse para abordar el cambio climático ".

En particular, muchos informes y propuestas citan al COVID-19 como un punto de inflexión que justifica la implementación de la revolución propuesta en la producción y el consumo de alimentos, al tiempo que evitan cualquier debate público sobre el impacto destructivo de las restricciones a largo plazo.

Por ejemplo, un informe de la Fundación Rockefeller de 2020 titulado " Restablecer la mesa " llamó a explotar el impacto de la pandemia de COVID-19 para "transformar el sistema alimentario de EE. UU.". El documento enfatizó lo siguiente:

“Si bien el Covid-19 y la recesión económica resultante empeoraron y hicieron más evidentes las consecuencias negativas del sistema alimentario, la pandemia no las creó y su fin no las resolverá. Sin embargo, Covid-19 ha aumentado tanto el imperativo como la oportunidad de abordar estos defectos y limitaciones de una vez por todas. Ahora es el momento de transformar el sistema alimentario estadounidense. ”









Establecida por los fundadores oligárquicos de Standard Oil, John D. Rockefeller Jr. y Sr., la Fundación Rockefeller es uno de los centros de políticas no gubernamentales más influyentes de la élite transatlántica. Con activos por un total de $ 7.7 mil millones , la fundación sirve como el brazo filantrópico de la familia Rockefeller. Conocida por su papel en los experimentos médicos dirigidos por el gobierno de los EE. UU. en la década de 1940 en los que se inyectó sífilis a los campesinos guatemaltecos, la Fundación Rockefeller ahora está dirigida por Rajiv Shah, el ex director de la Agencia de los Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional (USAID), un poder blando del gobierno de los EE. UU. recorte que en los últimos años intentó derrocar gobiernos en Venezuela  y Cuba . 

Como reveló el reportero Michael Nevradakis , algunos de los contribuyentes de "Reset the Table" de la Fundación Rockefeller disfrutan de estrechos vínculos con el Foro Económico Mundial (WEF). 

Conocido por su defensa de un "Gran Reinicio" global transformador, el WEF se promociona a sí mismo como un nexo de políticas que guía el futuro del capitalismo global. Cada año, los administradores de fondos de cobertura, banqueros, directores ejecutivos, representantes de los medios y funcionarios gubernamentales se reúnen en Davos bajo los auspicios del WEF para "dar forma a las agendas globales, regionales y de la industria". Como dijo Foreign Affairs , “el WEF no tiene autoridad formal, pero se ha convertido en el principal foro para que las élites discutan ideas y prioridades políticas”.

En particular, el WEF y la ONU firmaron un Marco de Asociación Estratégica en 2019 para acelerar la implementación de la Agenda 2030 para el Desarrollo Sostenible , un acuerdo que señaló una relación arraigada que dará forma a los esfuerzos de sostenibilidad en los años venideros. 

Como informó The Grayzone , el marco de asociación se firmó sin discusión previa en ninguna Asamblea de la ONU o proceso intergubernamental, anulando efectivamente los marcos de toma de decisiones establecidos de la ONU. 

 


*“Davos for food” se asocia con corporaciones multinacionales para impulsar “una dieta estándar para todo el planeta”*

Una comisión influyente que se describe a sí misma como el " Davos por la comida ", la Comisión EAT-Lancet , existe en el corazón de la red de élite que presiona para imponer importantes cambios en la dieta de la población mundial. 

EAT-Lancet está impulsando una "dieta de salud planetaria" flexitariana en un movimiento ingenioso para vincular las opciones de salud humana con la supuesta salud del planeta . El Foro Económico Mundial respaldó de todo corazón la propuesta de EAT en una publicación de blog de 2019 titulada " Por qué todos necesitamos seguir la 'dieta de salud planetaria' para salvar el mundo ".

Aunque la Organización Mundial de la Salud aprobó inicialmente la Dieta de Salud Planetaria de EAT-Lancet, luego retiró su apoyo después de que el diplomático italiano Gian Lorenzo Cornado cuestionara la base científica y nutricional de la dieta.

En una carta a otros diplomáticos e instituciones de alto nivel, Cornado declaró que “una dieta estándar para todo el planeta… no tiene ninguna justificación científica” y “supondría la destrucción de las dietas tradicionales milenarias y saludables que son parte integral de la patrimonio cultural y armonía social en muchas naciones”. Cornado agregó que la iniciativa equivaldría a “la eliminación total de la libertad de elección de los consumidores”.

“La idea de que tendrías una dieta para todo el planeta, simplemente no tiene sentido. Solo tiene sentido desde una visión muy globalista que todo puede provenir de una solución, que impondrán de arriba hacia abajo”, comentó el académico y científico de alimentos Dr. Frédéric Leroy a The Grayzone. “Es ignorar todas las diferencias, diferencias culturales, diferencias prácticas”.

De hecho, EAT-Lancet parece estar mucho más en sintonía con las necesidades del mundo corporativo que con las culturas locales. Su iniciativa FReSH (Reforma Alimentaria para la Sostenibilidad y la Salud) , descrita como una campaña para la “transformación del sistema alimentario”, está copatrocinada por corporaciones multinacionales, incluido el gigante agrícola megacontaminante, Cargill; los productores químicos BASF y DuPont; Google, un importante contratista de defensa ; y la farmacéutica Bayer, entre otros. 

Varias de estas empresas, incluida Cargill , invierten mucho en carnes cultivadas en laboratorio.









Mientras tanto, el consejo asesor de EAT incluye figuras como Mark Wilson de BlackRock Inc., una compañía de inversión conocida por las compras masivas de viviendas que han hecho que la propiedad de una vivienda sea virtualmente inalcanzable para una amplia porción de la clase media estadounidense.

A la fundadora y presidenta ejecutiva de EAT-Lancet, Gunhild Stordalen, se le otorgó un papel de liderazgo en la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de la ONU en 2021, donde se desempeñó como presidenta de la Vía de Acción 2 de la cumbre "cambio a patrones de consumo sostenibles".

Stordalen es una médica que ha aprovechado la fortuna de su marido, el promotor inmobiliario multimillonario y propietario de una aerolínea Petter Stordalen, para situarse a sí misma al frente del cabildeo mundial por la transformación del sistema alimentario. El jet privado de lujo en el que ella y su esposo a menudo viajan a charlas ambientales ha inspirado una gran cantidad de prensa negativa de los tabloides europeos.







La fundadora de EAT, Gunhild Stordalen (izquierda) y su esposo, el desarrollador multimillonario Petter

EAT-Lancet de Stordalen está estrechamente afiliado con el Instituto de Recursos Mundiales (WRI), una organización sin fines de lucro cuya junta directiva está compuesta por ejecutivos corporativos y administradores de fondos de cobertura involucrados en la fiebre altamente rentable de soluciones ambientales "sostenibles" y energía renovable. Los directores de WRI incluyen a David Blood, un exejecutivo de Goldman Sachs que se asoció con el fallido candidato presidencial demócrata Al Gore para fundar la firma Generation Investment Management de marca verde. Según Blood , al animar a otros multimillonarios a invertir en energías renovables, su empresa estaba “defendiendo la codicia a largo plazo”.


Tal vez como era de esperar, WRI, influenciado por las corporaciones, está estrechamente alineado con el Foro Económico Mundial , que promueve el contenido del grupo en su sitio web y recibe a la miembro de la junta de WRI y gerente del Banco Mundial, Mari Elka Pangestu, como colaboradora de la agenda del FEM .


Los grupos de élite como EAT buscan “imponer todo lo que puedan para obtener más control sobre el sistema alimentario, ya sea mayores ganancias para sus aliados corporativos, o recursos más centralizados, implementación de un diseño ideológico o tecnocrático, o cualquier cosa por el estilo. ”, Frédéric Leroy, el científico de alimentos, comentó a The Grayzone.


“Y dentro de [esta] toma de poder”, explicó Leroy, “típicamente tienes asociaciones público-privadas. Siempre encontrarás socios y jugadores muy similares dentro de esas configuraciones ”.

 


*El capitalismo de las partes interesadas captura la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de la ONU

...









'No Farms, No Food:' Dutch farmers confront billionaire 'green' elite's food system reset plan - The Grayzone


Dutch farmers’ protests offer a preview of the resistance to come as transnational “green” billionaires advance a “reset” of the global food system. The elite agenda threatens to deepen an international cost of living crisis and spark unrest well beyond The Netherlands. Ingrid de Sain is a Dutch...




thegrayzone.com




*_


----------



## Ultimate (20 Ago 2022)

*3/4
"Sin granjas, no hay comida": Los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan al plan de reinicio del sistema alimentario de la élite 'verde' multimillonaria*
_*Stavroula Pabst·19 de agosto de 2022*
_
...

*El capitalismo de las partes interesadas captura la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de la ONU*

_La red mundial de multimillonarios "verdes" ha presentado objetivos ambiciosos para transformar los sistemas alimentarios del mundo en lugares como la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de las Naciones Unidas de 2021 . Sin embargo, esta bonanza del capitalismo de partes interesadas se convirtió rápidamente en blanco de boicots y protestas por parte de agricultores y grupos de derechos humanos.

Como informó The Grayzone , la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de la ONU de 2021 representó uno de los intentos más agresivos hasta la fecha por parte de las fuerzas corporativas y la élite multimillonaria para superar la tradición multilateralista de la ONU, en la que los estados determinan soluciones a través del respeto por la soberanía de los demás, con el capitalismo de las partes interesadas.



Funcionarios de la ONU y cientos de académicos se quejaron de que las propuestas de la Cumbre de Sistemas Alimentarios de la ONU carecían de rendición de cuentas y subvertían mecanismos bien establecidos para determinar la política alimentaria. Los académicos criticaron la cumbre por “favorecer la ciencia que refleja y refuerza los intereses económicos y políticos de una red élite de gobiernos, investigadores y fundaciones con fuertes lazos comerciales”. Incluso el relator especial de la ONU sobre el derecho a la alimentación, Michael Fakhri, reconoció que la cumbre no hizo “ nada ” para ayudar a alimentar a las familias.

La Vía Campesina, un movimiento global de pequeños agricultores, campesinos indígenas y trabajadores agrícolas, boicoteó airadamente la cumbre de la ONU. “¿Por qué el Secretario General [de la ONU] inició esta cumbre alimentaria en asociación con el Foro Económico Mundial, un organismo del sector privado?...”, preguntó el movimiento social en un comunicado condenando el evento. “Todo el proceso carece de transparencia y legitimidad. ¿Quién toma las decisiones?”.



Si bien la Cumbre de la Alimentación de la ONU concluyó sin lograr nada sustancial , la red de ONG, fundaciones y agentes "verdes" respaldada por multimillonarios continuó su impulso para influir en los gobiernos de Occidente.

Entre los logros aparentes de la red se encuentra una propuesta de la UE de impuestos a la carne radicales para incentivar las dietas basadas en plantas, que sigue de cerca una llamada publicada en el sitio web del Foro Económico Mundial para "imponer impuestos a los consumidores de carne como a los fumadores". El WEF también ha celebrado el plan de la UE para prohibir los automóviles que funcionan con combustible para 2035 .

El impulso de transformación de los sistemas alimentarios de la UE se lleva a cabo bajo el lema de su llamada estrategia De la granja a la mesa , que Bruselas llama el "corazón de [su] Pacto Verde ". La estrategia propone una "transición justa" a un sistema alimentario sostenible en línea con los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible de la ONU , que a su vez propone una revisión masiva de los sistemas alimentarios del mundo para 2030. Comercializado en términos alegres y completamente anodinos como una "visión transformadora para un mundo mejor”, los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible de la ONU fueron adoptados por unanimidad por los 193 estados miembros de la ONU en 2015 .

Sin embargo, siete años después, mientras las poblaciones de todo el mundo experimentan el dolor de una crisis del costo de vida y el declive económico, las instituciones respaldadas por multimillonarios detrás del impulso siguen sin rendir cuentas ante los afectados.

Como comentó el científico alimentario Frédéric Leroy a The Grayzone, la transformación propuesta del sistema alimentario “da bastante miedo porque se está produciendo con rapidez y fuerza. Tiene enormes recursos detrás de él. Y está acortando los procesos democráticos comunitarios normales porque pasa a un nivel transnacional y se filtra desde arriba”.

Para hacerse oír, algunos ciudadanos holandeses pueden haber comenzado a apuntar a las empresas comerciales de los multimillonarios "verdes" con acción directa.

*Carnes de laboratorio respaldadas por Bill Gates quemadas en Holanda*

Eva Vlaardingerbroek , filósofa del derecho y defensora de las protestas de los agricultores holandeses, señaló que muchos de los funcionarios holandeses y de la UE que presiden los planes de reducción de emisiones también están afiliados al Foro Económico Mundial (FEM) y a la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates. Como muchos en las filas de las protestas, Vlaardingerbroek cree que los recortes de emisiones son solo la salva inicial de una guerra dirigida por multimillonarios por el control de la tierra, los alimentos y, en última instancia, los componentes esenciales de la biología humana.

A medida que su lucha se intensifica, los manifestantes holandeses parecen haber apuntado directamente al imperio Gates. Si bien las circunstancias que rodearon el incidente siguen sin estar claras, una planta de fabricación del supermercado Picnic , solo para entregas, financiado por Gates, conocido por sus alternativas veganas y productos cárnicos falsos, se incendió durante una noche de protestas de agricultores holandeses.

El incidente llamó la atención sobre la relación cada vez más íntima, y evidentemente corrupta, del gobierno holandés con la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates.





Una startup exitosa, Picnic duplicó sus ingresos en 2020 y pronto se expandirá a otros países europeos , incluidos Francia y Alemania. Desde su lanzamiento en 2015, Picnic ha recaudado 604 millones de euros en inversiones, con la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates aportando la mayor parte de la financiación.

La ministra holandesa de Naturaleza y Política de Nitrógeno, Christianne van der Wal -Zeggelink, quien impulsó los recortes de emisiones de nitrógeno que el gobierno está imponiendo ahora, está casada con Piet van der Wal, heredero de la riqueza de la cadena de supermercados holandesa de propiedad familiar Boni. Y resulta que Van der Wal es un inversor importante en Picnic, que ha contratado a Boni como proveedor.

En otras palabras, la ministra holandesa que pidió los recortes de nitrógeno se está beneficiando de la cadena Picnic respaldada por Gates, una empresa que probablemente se beneficie financieramente si sus esfuerzos tienen éxito.

De hecho, la política holandesa provocaría una caída en la producción de carne, lo que garantizaría un aumento en la demanda de los consumidores de los productos cultivados en laboratorio sin carne que ofrece Picnic, y una ganancia inesperada para los inversionistas multimillonarios detrás de esto.

*El gobierno holandés impone la agenda de la élite multimillonaria “verde”*

El fundador del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, se ha jactado de que su organización “penetra en los gabinetes” de los gobiernos de Occidente al cultivar líderes antes de que tomen el poder.

La administración holandesa actual es un ejemplo perfecto: el primer ministro Mark Rutte es un contribuyente de la agenda del WEF que ha hecho una campaña celosa por una revisión del sistema alimentario. El primer ministro también elogió los centros de innovación alimentaria del Foro Económico Mundial , descritos como "un programa de asociación basado en el mercado" destinado a "escalar de manera sostenible soluciones innovadoras para la transformación de los sistemas alimentarios". Los centros financiados por WEF están operando desde la ciudad holandesa de Wageningen .



En un comunicado de prensa que promociona sus centros alimentarios, el Foro Económico Mundial asignó la responsabilidad no solo a los gobiernos e instituciones, sino también a los pequeños agricultores y a la gente promedio de todo el planeta para ajustar sus vidas de acuerdo con los objetivos de la ONU:

“Con 10 años para lograr los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible [de la ONU], necesitamos cambiar fundamentalmente la forma en que se producen y consumen los alimentos. Esto incluye cambiar las prácticas de más de 500 millones de pequeños agricultores y los patrones de consumo de 7.700 millones de personas”.

El gobierno holandés se ha comprometido a varios años de financiación pública para apoyar los centros.

Otros ejemplos de vínculos significativos del gobierno holandés con el WEF incluyen a la Viceprimera Ministra y Ministra de Finanzas holandesa, Sigrid Kaag , colaboradora de la agenda del WEF; y la ministra holandesa de Asuntos Sociales y Empleo, Karien van Gennip, quien fue elegida como Joven Líder Global del FEM en 2008.

Muchos involucrados con la Unión Europea y la Comisión Europea también están profundamente arraigados en el WEF: la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, por ejemplo, es colaboradora de la agenda , al igual que muchos miembros del Parlamento Europeo.

Para instituciones como el WEF y la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates, promover la “sostenibilidad” es primordial. Pero la interpretación del concepto por parte de estas organizaciones de élite contrasta fuertemente con la forma en que los millones de personas que se verán afectadas por la agenda parecen entenderlo.

Críticamente, la transformación de los alimentos de los multimillonarios "verdes" se está intensificando junto con una escasez mundial de alimentos y recursos, un desastre impulsado por políticas que muchas de estas mismas élites han promovido.


*Aumenta la resistencia global a la crisis del costo de vida, las élites se duplican*

En los últimos meses, el aumento de los precios de los alimentos, la escasez de combustible y el aumento del costo de vida han desencadenado revueltas de la clase trabajadora en todo el mundo. Sin embargo, el momento crítico se encontró con un relativo silencio de los medios o, en algunos casos, con explicaciones que buscaban presentar varios levantamientos como eventos aislados en lugar de una respuesta internacional a las crecientes calamidades del capitalismo global.

La respuesta de la izquierda occidental también ha sido silenciada, dejando espacio para que la derecha redirija la ira de millones privados de sus derechos por el capitalismo transnacional hacia el apoyo a su agenda.

Este año, han surgido manifestaciones nacionales impulsadas por la escasez mundial de alimentos y energía, desde Panamá hasta Ecuador , Albania , Puerto Rico y Perú . A medida que la crisis se profundiza, el primer ministro italiano y exbanquero Mario Draghi renunció, mientras que el primer ministro estonio Kaja Kallas, una voz clave de la hostilidad de la OTAN contra Rusia, se vio obligado a formar una nueva coalición después de su renuncia.

Sri Lanka ha sido el sitio de la revuelta más feroz de 2022 hasta el momento, y ofrece una vista previa de lo que puede suceder si el gobierno holandés sigue adelante con los planes para desmantelar su sector agrícola.

En julio, multitudes enfurecidas en la ciudad capital de Colombo asaltaron el Banco Central del país y la casa del presidente , expulsando del país al caído en desgracia Gotabaya Rajapaksa .

 

Entre las quejas de los manifestantes estaba un plan fallido de Rajapaska para convertir a Sri Lanka en la primera nación de agricultura 100% orgánica del mundo. Como parte de la iniciativa , Sri Lanka prohibió temporalmente los fertilizantes químicos en abril de 2021. Las restricciones devastaron rápidamente a casi 2 millones de agricultores de Sri Lanka, que representan el 10% de la economía del país, poniendo patas arriba la economía soberana alimentaria del país.

Ahora, en lugar de producir suficiente arroz para alimentar a sus ciudadanos y exportarlo a todo el mundo, Sri Lanka debe importar el alimento básico. Mientras tanto, una caída asombrosa en la producción de té le ha costado a su economía alrededor de $ 425 millones en ingresos por exportaciones. La escasez de alimentos creada artificialmente en Rajapaska ha hundido a más de medio millón de habitantes de Sri Lanka en la pobreza.

Mientras los habitantes de Sri Lanka sufrían, la prohibición de fertilizantes de Rajapaska ganó elogios de supuestos grupos de inversores socialmente responsables; uno elogió a su gobierno por “ asumir la sostenibilidad y los temas ESG (gobierno ambiental, social y corporativo) como su máxima prioridad”.

La demanda de la Organización Mundial de la Salud de bloqueos de Covid-19 diezmó aún más la economía de Sri Lanka. Al cerrar sus fronteras a los viajes al exterior y restringir el movimiento de su población nacional durante 2020 y 2021, el gobierno de Sri Lanka eliminó unos 200.000 puestos de trabajo proporcionados por su industria turística. (Los bloqueos se planificaron meses antes de que comenzara la pandemia, durante una simulación de escritorio de octubre de 2019 llamada Evento 201 que contó con la Fundación Gates y el Foro Económico Mundial entre sus patrocinadores).



Ahora que Rajapaska está fuera del cargo, los manifestantes de Sri Lanka han centrado su atención en el nuevo presidente interino Ranil Wickremesinghe, colaborador de la agenda del Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) y autor de un artículo ampliamente ridiculizado para el grupo en 2018: “Así es como haré Mi país rico para 2025”._




_*Las sanciones de Estados Unidos y Europa a Rusia aceleran la crisis del costo de vida*_

*...









'No Farms, No Food:' Dutch farmers confront billionaire 'green' elite's food system reset plan - The Grayzone


Dutch farmers’ protests offer a preview of the resistance to come as transnational “green” billionaires advance a “reset” of the global food system. The elite agenda threatens to deepen an international cost of living crisis and spark unrest well beyond The Netherlands. Ingrid de Sain is a Dutch...




thegrayzone.com




*


----------



## Ultimate (20 Ago 2022)

*4/4
"Sin granjas, no hay comida": Los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan al plan de reinicio del sistema alimentario de la élite 'verde' multimillonaria*
_*Stavroula Pabst·19 de agosto de 2022*

..._

*Las sanciones de Estados Unidos y Europa a Rusia aceleran la crisis del costo de vida*

_Las sanciones económicas dirigidas por EE. UU. y la UE a Rusia, uno de los principales exportadores de cereales, fertilizantes, petróleo y gas del mundo, solo han empeorado la crisis económica que se desarrolla en todo el mundo. Ante la dura nueva realidad, la red “verde” respaldada por multimillonarios apenas se ha movido de su plan para una rápida transformación de los sistemas alimentarios. 

Ursula von der Leyen, colaboradora de la agenda del Foro Económico Mundial que encabeza la Comisión Europea, aprovechó su aparición en la reunión del WEF de mayo de 2022 para proclamar que "debemos acelerar nuestra transición hacia la energía verde" a medida que se agotan los suministros de petróleo y gas rusos.

 


Sin embargo, en el país de origen de von der Leyen, Alemania, el gobierno se vio obligado a volver a poner en funcionamiento las centrales eléctricas de carbón para compensar la falta de combustible ruso, socavando gravemente su agenda climática.

La sanción de Alemania a Rusia también ha jugado un papel importante en convertir al país de un exportador neto de granos a un importador neto en solo unos pocos años .

“Alemania no solo no está alimentando al resto del mundo”, dijo Christian Westbrook, agricultor y presentador de la popular transmisión Ice Age Farmer, a The Grayzone, “están compitiendo para obtener los granos que deberían estar saliendo de otros exportadores netos. . Algunos países, por ejemplo, como Kazajstán, Moldavia ven que existen estos problemas con el suministro de gas natural, se ponen en modo proteccionista y dicen: 'Está bien, vamos a dejar de exportar nuestros granos. Nos aferramos a lo que hemos creado. Es por eso que los precios de los granos se han disparado a niveles récord”.

La escasez que se avecina ha llevado a la ministra del Interior alemana, Nancy Faesser, a advertir que las “protestas radicales” podrían barrer el país este invierno. De manera similar, la revista neoliberal The Economist predijo que “se avecina una ola de disturbios” debido al “aumento de los precios de los alimentos y los combustibles”. 

Aunque la UE detuvo temporalmente su esfuerzo de sostenibilidad "De la granja a la mesa" en respuesta a la aguda crisis de recursos, la coalición gobernante socialdemócrata-verde de Alemania insiste en mantener algunas de las restricciones del programa.

Mientras tanto, en Canadá, el gobierno liberal del primer ministro y colaborador de la agenda del Foro Económico Mundial, Justin Trudeau, ha propuesto objetivos de reducción de emisiones de nitrógeno casi idénticos a los que provocaron la revuelta de los granjeros holandeses . A medida que la escasez de alimentos se intensifica a escala mundial, la propuesta de Trudeau ha llevado a los agricultores canadienses a reflexionar públicamente sobre si su gobierno está empeorando deliberadamente la crisis.

“El hecho de que esto esté sucediendo en todo el mundo nos da la idea de que no se trata de un proceso orgánico”, observó Westbrook. “Es como COVID, cuando todas las naciones del mundo siguieron exactamente la misma ruta. Sri Lanka hizo lo mismo y ahora se están derrumbando por completo… Así que estas son malas decisiones que se están tomando en todo el mundo, casi al unísono en este momento”.

*¿La última fase de un "Gran reinicio"?*

La “transformación” de los sistemas alimentarios respaldada por élites y corporaciones contiene ecos inconfundibles de la agenda que Klaus Schwab describió favorablemente como un “Gran reinicio” y cuyos objetivos, según su Foro Económico Mundial, incluyen la construcción de un “ nuevo contrato social ”.

El WEF formalizó su concepto de Gran Reinicio al comienzo de la pandemia de Covid-19, emitiendo un llamado " para que las partes interesadas globales cooperen en el manejo simultáneo de las consecuencias directas de la crisis de COVID-19".

A su vez, los gobiernos de todo el mundo impusieron amplias restricciones que aceleraron la digitalización de la vida social, la educación, el trabajo y el acceso a la sociedad. Como resultado, las "partes interesadas" de la industria tecnológica y farmacéutica acumularon riquezas previamente inimaginables, mientras que las restricciones pandémicas arruinaron las vidas y los medios de subsistencia de cientos de millones , particularmente en el Sur global. 

Si Covid-19 fue el trampolín para el llamado Gran Reinicio, la transformación planificada de los sistemas alimentarios globales parece ser su próxima fase. Y aquellos con el poder de efectuar cambios tan radicales son explícitos en sus objetivos. 

Como declaró Schwab en la ceremonia del Día Mundial de la Alimentación en la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO) en octubre de 2021 : “A medida que nos recuperamos después de la crisis de COVID, necesitamos reconstruir de una manera que sea más saludable, más sostenible. La pandemia ha subrayado la necesidad de reestructurar todo el sistema alimentario”.

“Esta pandemia ha brindado la oportunidad de un reinicio”, dijo el primer ministro canadiense y colaborador del FEM, Justin Trudeau, en una conferencia de la ONU en septiembre de 2020. “Esta es nuestra oportunidad de acelerar nuestros esfuerzos previos a la pandemia para reimaginar sistemas económicos que realmente aborden desafíos globales como la desigualdad. , la pobreza y el cambio climático”.

“[COVID-19] es sin duda una crisis importante, pero también nos ofrece una oportunidad única”, enfatizó nada menos que el primer ministro holandés, Mark Rutte . “Ahora es el momento de hacer los cambios que necesitamos para construir un mundo resiliente al clima… y lograr avances hacia los Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible de 2030”. Posteriormente, Rutte vinculó la seguridad alimentaria sostenible con la acción climática cuando prometió dinero a CGIAR, un centro agrícola respaldado por Bill Gates.

Pero la élite gobernante no es la única que hace la conexión entre Covid y los sistemas alimentarios. A medida que el "reinicio" cambia a una marcha más alta, los agricultores holandeses citan el Canadian Freedom Trucker Convoy  como inspiración para su movimiento. Afuera de la embajada holandesa en Ottawa este julio, muchos participantes del convoy canadiense se reunieron para mostrar su solidaridad con los agricultores.

A medida que una red respaldada por multimillonarios avanza en su plan para una "transformación" de los sistemas alimentarios en todo el mundo, también está aumentando un populismo contra la "nueva normalidad". 

“Protestar es la única manera”, dijo la agricultora holandesa Ingrid de Sain. “Tenemos que esperar que protestando podamos salvar nuestras propias vidas. Sí, queremos cuidar la naturaleza. Sí, queremos cuidar el clima. Pero también queremos ser agricultores. Y nadie, ni siquiera nuestro gobierno, puede quitarnos eso”._









'No Farms, No Food:' Dutch farmers confront billionaire 'green' elite's food system reset plan - The Grayzone


Dutch farmers’ protests offer a preview of the resistance to come as transnational “green” billionaires advance a “reset” of the global food system. The elite agenda threatens to deepen an international cost of living crisis and spark unrest well beyond The Netherlands. Ingrid de Sain is a Dutch...




thegrayzone.com


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Ago 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> No me parece nada bien que manden a guerras a personas que no quieren ir ni por asomo. Creo que se está haciendo por allí. O vas porque estás en él ejército, o porque quieres ir voluntariamente pero nadi de obligar.



Un ciudadano honrado defiende a su pais y a su familia, en la paz y en la guerra, asi ha sido desde el neolitico !!!.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *2/4*
> ...
> 
> *Las protestas de los agricultores holandeses se enfrentan a una élite "verde" respaldada por multimillonarios*
> ...



Da para otro hilo.

Pero que haya planificadores que quieren prohibir la carne (que otorga independencia alimenticia, a individuos y países) y defienden agricultura con copyright (semillas transgénicas, por ejemplo), y la "impresión" de carne "vegana", etc, lo que desean es tener el poder absoluto sobre la alimentación y por ello sobre la población.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _*El Secretario General de la ONU, Antonio Gutteres, ha pedido a las autoridades rusas que no desconecten la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya de la red eléctrica ucraniana.*
> 
> "Obviamente, la electricidad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya es ucraniana. El pueblo ucraniano lo necesita, sobre todo durante el periodo invernal", dijo Gutteres._
> 
> ...



Hasta el portugues mendiga la electricidad rusa, ahora la UE tendra que regalarles el fluido electrico, conectarlos a las redes europeas de electricidad, que caro nos sale pertenecer a la pvta Otan !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Ago 2022)

Bombardear una planta nuclear es legal...siempre y cuando lo haga el cerdo sudado.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La historia muestra otra cosa, EEUU no pudo derrotar a Vietnam con ayuda Ruso-China, la URSS no pudo derrotar a Afganistan con ayuda de EEUU.
> Tal vez Ucrania puede ser diferente pero quien sabe...



Para derrotar a los afganos tienes que evacuar a toda la poblacion rural a las ciudades o a campos de internamiento, no dejar un solo civil que pueda prestarles apoyo y luego se los caza como si de ratas se tratara.

PD- La guerra de los Boers y la de los 10 años en Cuba, se ganaron privando a las guerrillas del apoyo campesino.


----------



## ZHU DE (20 Ago 2022)

Cuando por fin se caen del burro:


----------



## Señor X (20 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraina podría estar utilizando toxina botulínica tipo B en zona de Vasilyevka, región zaporozhye
> 
> Varios soldados rusos envenenados



Recordemos, que en un leak publicado hace tiempo, Ucrania le preguntaba a Turquía si sus drones podían llevar depósitos de 20 litros. Litros de qué. Nadie quiso indagar en el tema.


----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)

Era sólo cuestión de tiempo:









Ultras, misóginos y… Rusia: a quién le interesa promover la polémica sobre Sanna Marin


Está claro que hay alguien muy interesado en hacer daño a la reputación de Marin. En algunos círculos, se maneja la idea de que se trata de una campaña de influencia de Rusia para vengarse del actual gobierno finlandés




www.elconfidencial.com





*Ultras, misóginos y… Rusia: a quién le interesa promover la polémica sobre Sanna Marin*


*En algunos círculos, se maneja la idea de que se trata de una campaña de influencia de Rusia para vengarse del actual gobierno finlandés.*

En adelante, así se justificarán de su inmoralidad nuestros amables gobernantes.









Falacia del hombre de paja - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El típico argumento de un hombre de paja es crear la ilusión de haber refutado o derrotado completamente la proposición de un oponente, mediante el reemplazo encubierto de la misma por una proposición diferente, y la subsiguiente refutación de ese falso argumento en lugar de atender a la proposición de su oponente. Los argumentos del hombre de paja se han utilizado a lo largo de la historia en debates polémicos, particularmente en aquellos muy cargados de emociones.


----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

@Harman Sobre Deepl, cosa que no sabía: *DeepL Translator* es un servicio de traducción automática neural lanzado en agosto de 2017 y propiedad de DeepL SE, con sede en *Colonia, Alemania*. 

Es muy buen traductor, pero ahora vemos (en referencia a un anterior mensaje tuyo donde resaltabas las diferencias entre ambos) que no queda libre de la manipulación de la guerra. Una pena.


----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)

Menuda jeta gastan los ruski, tienen la C.N. de Zaporiyia llena hasta las trancas de armamento, y ahora dice que no la desimilitarizan. 

Nos ha jodio


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero como va a atacar Rusia el territorio que ya es suyo, se deben de pensar que el 80% de los ciudadanos europeos son giliopollas.... Emmm!!!! Lo son...



No es que sean gilipollas. Seguro que les omiten que la central lleva desde Marzo bajo control ruso y así la mentira cuela. Tenemos que entender que la mayoría de la gente 'se informa' con la TV, radio y prensa. Y ya sabemos a quienes sirven.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Pero no decían algunos que la leyenda negra la inventaron los anglos?



Lo que leí en el magnífico libro Imperiofobia y Leyenda Negra de Elvira Roca Barea, es que esa leyenda fue alimentada por diversos países de Europa, no solo por los ingleses. Ellos tenían dos razones, una, la misma que el resto, la de desmerecer al Imperio pujante y dominante para no parecer tan pequeños frente a él. La segunda, que España ha sido el más terrible enemigo frente a ellos por siglos. Somos los que sin sombra alguna, más daño les hemos hecho en la lucha por la hegemonía.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> @Harman Sobre Deepl, cosa que no sabía: *DeepL Translator* es un servicio de traducción automática neural lanzado en agosto de 2017 y propiedad de DeepL SE, con sede en *Colonia, Alemania*.
> 
> Es muy buen traductor, pero ahora vemos (en referencia a un anterior mensaje tuyo donde resaltabas las diferencias entre ambos) que no queda libre de la manipulación de la guerra. Una pena.



Curiosamente, desde hace unos días, algunos conocidos que usan Facebook han notado un incremento de noticias en alemán en esa plataforma.
Y algunos han tenido denuncias de sus contenidos desde Alemania.
Muy curioso lo del algoritmo.


----------



## delhierro (20 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando por fin se caen del burro:



Joder, que fiera. Y si firman el acuerdo occidente los armara y los lanzara contra Rusia....2014.

En fin ahora solo les hace falta, hacer lo que tienen que hacer que van con algo de retraso....unos 9 años.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## lukashenko (20 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bombardear una planta nuclear es legal...siempre y cuando lo haga el cerdo sudado.



En ningún caso se debería permitir, o al menos así viene recogido el art. 15 del título IV del protocolo II adicional del Convenio de Ginebra:

_"Las obras o instalaciones que contienen fuerzas peligrosas, a saber las presas, los diques y *las centrales nucleares de energía eléctrica, no serán objeto de ataques*, aunque sean objetivos militares, cuando tales ataques puedan producir la liberación de aquellas fuerzas y causar, en consecuencia, pérdidas importantes en la población civil."_






Protocolo II adicional a los Convenios de Ginebra de 1949 relativo a la protección de las víctimas de los conflictos armados sin carácter internacional, 1977







www.icrc.org


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Estos lecheros holandeses cuando a principios de los 80 hundieron en la miseria a las explotaciones lecheras familiares en España, y en Cantabria especialmente, por exigencias de la UE, no parece que se molestaron mucho en protestar.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Las "reformas" de Gorbi jodieron bastante la economia. Eso les ayudo para venderle a la gente que tendrian un adosado con piscina y un cochazo gratis. La gente se lo creyo porque tenian piso gratis, la luz por pocos kopecs, la educación garantizada etc.... Les vendieron un espejismo que como es lógico no se cumplio. De hecho la esperanza da vida cayo en picado.
> 
> Hasta principio de los 80 iban de subida, y occidente estaba muy muy jodido. Si la gente se fija, vera que cuando se habla ahora de inflacion de 2 digitos dicen de pasada.....como hace 40 años ....solo hay que restar.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es que sea cierto que el pueblo ruso fue traicionado y vendido, eso no tiene discusión, pero otra es que realmente estaban hartos de comunismo. El progreso que se pretendía nunca llegó. Y tenemos el ejemplo de China, que sabiendo como está el percal han simbiotizado su sistema con el capitalismo, a sabiendas que de no hacerlo les esperaba la misma tumba que a los rusos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que leí en el magnífico libro Imperiofobia y Leyenda Negra de Elvira Roca Barea, es que esa leyenda fue alimentada por diversos países de Europa, no solo por los ingleses. Ellos tenían dos razones, una, la misma que el resto, la de desmerecer al Imperio pujante y dominante para no parecer tan pequeños frente a él. La segunda, que España ha sido el más terrible enemigo frente a ellos por siglos. Somos los que sin sombra alguna, más daño les hemos hecho en la lucha por la hegemonía.



¿Y por qué iban ahora los rusos a apuntarse, alimentándola supuestamente desde RT?


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Para derrotar a los afganos tienes que evacuar a toda la poblacion rural a las ciudades o a campos de internamiento, no dejar un solo civil que pueda prestarles apoyo y luego se los caza como si de ratas se tratara.
> 
> PD- La guerra de los Boers y la de los 10 años en Cuba, se ganaron privando a las guerrillas del apoyo campesino.



En Colombia los gobiernos criminales también lo intentaron aplicar, pero no lo consiguieron.

Ese plan está muy visto, y no funciona igual en todas partes. De hecho yo creo que en Afganistán no serviría de nada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una cosa es que sea cierto que el pueblo ruso fue traicionado y vendido, eso no tiene discusión, pero otra es que realmente estaban hartos de comunismo. El progreso que se pretendía nunca llegó. Y tenemos el ejemplo de China, que sabiendo como está el percal, han simbiotizado su sistema con el capitalismo, a sabiendas que de no hacerlo, les esperaba la misma tumba que a los rusos.



Si piensas que en la China profunda hay capitalismo es que nunca has pisado ese país…eso seguro.


----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)

*Soldados rusos arrepentidos confiesan sus crímenes en Ucrania: «He ejecutado y saqueado a civiles»

Pavel Filatev, exparacaidista, ha escrito un libro contra la guerra que ha levantado gran revuelo en su país. En él afirma: «Nos engañaron; nos mintieron sobre los motivos de la invasión»

Se ha visto obligado a llevar una vida clandestina y a cambiar de residencia por las constantes amenazas para, al final, abandonar su país* .










Soldados rusos arrepentidos confiesan sus crímenes en Ucrania: «He ejecutado y saqueado a civiles»


Pavel Filatev, exparacaidista, ha escrito un libro contra la guerra que ha levantado gran revuelo en su país. En él afirma: «Nos engañaron; nos mintieron sobre los motivos de la invasión»



www.abc.es


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando por fin se caen del burro:



Únicamente corregiría a Shoigu para decir que es un instrumento del capital anglo-germánico. No exclusivamente anglosajón


----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sí Rusia desconecta el territorio que no controla de Ucrania de la red eléctrica, es evidente que se van al siglo XIX.
> Y no me extrañaría, que algunos días lo haga, una vez llegué el frío.
> 
> La señal de advertencia será entendida al instante.
> ...



El problema que veo incluye esa medida (por otro lado justa) es que muchos prorusos en las zonas todavía ocupadas por el régimen de Kiev, pasarán (aún más) penalidades. Humanamente me preocupa. Estratégicamente, creo que es un aspecto que no dejará indiferentes a las cabezas pensantes del Kremlin. Y es que ellos, además de vencer, quieren convencer, cosa que apruebo por inteligente y buena.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como se esperaba, los imperiales haciendo su clásico fraude. Firmar un acuerdo
> que no tenían intención de cumplir. Todo fue un teatro de marionetas...
> 
> Turquía no recibe respuesta de Finlandia y Suecia sobre las extradiciones
> ...



Yo lo veo de otra forma. Más bien Erdogan firmó un documento exigiendo cosas que sabía no se cumplirían, pues él, y no le juzgo, no quiere que le entrampen en decisiones que le afectarán (a Turquía) geopolíticamente de forma adversa. Prefiere seguir jugando a dos barajas mientras pueda, y la verdad, tal como están las cosas es lo más inteligente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En Colombia los gobiernos criminales también lo intentaron aplicar, pero no lo consiguieron.
> 
> Ese plan está muy visto, y no funciona igual en todas partes. De hecho yo creo que en Afganistán no serviría de nada.



El documental Restrepo refleja claramente que la OTAN perdería la guerra. Los afganos toreaban a los militares todo lo que querían…





__





Restrepo (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kill33r (20 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si piensas que en la China profunda hay capitalismo es que nunca has pisado ese país…eso seguro.



Solo viven 300 millones de chinos con más de 800 dólares al mes 

El resto con 200


----------



## kelden (20 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un ciudadano honrado defiende a su pais y a su familia, en la paz y en la guerra, asi ha sido desde el neolitico !!!.




Estais como putas cabras .... os quejais si os cobran impuestos y no os quejais si os mandan a la guerra a que os maten ....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Solo viven 300 millones de chinos con más de 800 dólares al mes
> 
> El resto con 200



Eso hay que ponerlo en relación a los bienes que puedes adquirir…en otro caso es una estadística sin sentido…


----------



## rejon (20 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Y por qué iban ahora los rusos a apuntarse, alimentándola supuestamente desde RT?



Desde antes de la Operación Especial en Ucrania que lo hacen. Yo leía asíduamente RT y dejé de hacerlo por eso, por que me sentía ofendido por las mentiras y distorsiones 'leyendanegristas' que constantemente excretaban. Con eso, a mi entender, han jugado mal sus cartas los rusos. Pero ellos sabrán a qué juegan.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si piensas que en la China profunda hay capitalismo es que nunca has pisado ese país…eso seguro.



No, no lo he pisado y no me hace falta. Y yo no he nombrado eso de 'la China profunda'. He dicho lo que he dicho. Y es bien cierto que han recurrido al capitalismo para sobrevivir, y eso lo vemos en todos esos emprendedores chinos que venden sus productos por todo el mundo. Que estoy curtido de comprar cosas en AliExpress, oiga.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El documental Restrepo refleja claramente que la OTAN perdería la guerra. Los afganos toreaban a los militares todo lo que querían…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal. Las invasiones que realmente funcionan, son aquellas que exterminan no solo a las fuerzas enemigas, sino también a su población. Y lo podemos ver en EEUU ¿qué hicieron ellos?

El problema actual de estas élites satánicas occidentales, es que la cultura y religión que imperaban en el mundo hasta hace poco, era imposible cometer otra brutalidad semejante, la gente no lo habría aceptado ¿comprendemos ahora por qué están deshumanizando a sus poblaciones? y es que, me temo, cuando las nuevas generaciones infectadas por su enfermiza forma de ver la vida ocupen los puestos de los adultos, podrán acometer ese tipo de monstruosidades sin temor a que la gente se rebele contra sus gobernantes. Los han estado programando para un futuro ya cercano.


----------



## Plutarko (20 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Vaaaa aquí lo hacemos sin escopeta.


La Guardia Civil detiene al presunto autor del derribo de un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## damnun_infectum (20 Ago 2022)

lukashenko dijo:


> En ningún caso se debería permitir, o al menos así viene recogido el art. 15 del título IV del protocolo II adicional del Convenio de Ginebra:
> 
> _"Las obras o instalaciones que contienen fuerzas peligrosas, a saber las presas, los diques y *las centrales nucleares de energía eléctrica, no serán objeto de ataques*, aunque sean objetivos militares, cuando tales ataques puedan producir la liberación de aquellas fuerzas y causar, en consecuencia, pérdidas importantes en la población civil."_
> 
> ...











Wallis 'el revientapresas' y la 'Operación Castigo' para inundar la Alemania nazi


Adelantamos a continuación un capítulo del nuevo libro del historiador superventas británico Max Hastings en Crítica sobre la incursión aliada de 1943 para destruir las presas del Ruhr




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Según Zelenski nada que ver con eslavos, ellos son escandinavos, o será escandia-nabos.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Ago 2022)

El enorme número de bajas del Ejército ruso en Ucrania


EE UU calcula que entre 70.000 y 80.000 soldados rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos en cinco meses y medio de invasión




www.larazon.es


----------



## Praktica (20 Ago 2022)

*Situación en Soledar - 20.08.2022:*
Последние сводки из Соледара и Песок. Новости с Украины и актуальное на сегодня — утро 21 августа (17 видео)
tr-Yd+Dee.

En la noche del 19 de agosto se informó de que las fuerzas aliadas avanzaban al norte de Horlivka y tomaban Dacha y Zaitsevo. *La defensa de estos asentamientos se basa en fortificaciones en las afueras de zonas edificadas*. Si son derrotados, no hay prácticamente ninguna posibilidad de mantener las pequeñas aldeas forzando las batallas en la áreas edificadas. El mando ucraniano trató de evitar la pérdida de los asentamientos y envió refuerzos de batallones de infantería a Zaitsevo.

Sin embargo, recibieron fuego de artillería de la 3ª Brigada del DNR y se rindieron voluntariamente. Un papel importante en el cautiverio de los soldados de las AFU fue el envío de un correo a sus cuentas personales de mensajería sugiriendo que dejaran de resistirse y se rindieran.

Los enfrentamientos continúan en las afueras del este de Soledar: fuentes locales informan de que los combatientes del 6º regimiento cosaco del PLNR han avanzado, pero se desconocen los detalles concretos.* La artillería está suprimiendo posiciones identificadas en la zona edificada adyacente a Bakhmutskyi.* No hay cambios en la línea de contacto en las afueras de Bakhmut. Las unidades PMC Wagner evitan un asalto a la ciudad desde una dirección e intentan acercarse a ella desde el sur. Los combates continúan en la zona de Yakovlevka y Kodema. En los demás frentes hay pocos cambios, salvo la actividad en dirección Kherson.

*Los teóricos razonan de que las AFU están sondeando las defensas aéreas de Crimea (por supuesto que lo hacen, pero ese no es el objetivo de las incursiones) para luego atacar con todas sus fuerzas el sistema descubierto. Y desde hace medio año las AFU disparan todo lo que pueden contra Izyum o incluso Belgorod. Pero o bien los ucranianos han abierto el frente, o bien no tienen fuerzas ni medios suficientes para abrirlo y avanzar.

No es necesario buscar un gato negro en una habitación oscura: los ataques ucranianos en el territorio de Rusia pueden compararse con la práctica de los Daesh en Siria: lancemos lo que podamos y veamos si algo llega allí. *Por cierto, no ironizo sobre estas acciones de Kiev, de momento están intentando retrasar el avance. Simplemente quiero decir que a veces las conclusiones complicadas y las teorías conspirativas son bastante superfluas. (Antiguo Edda).

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Brigada de Defensa Aérea de la 40ª Brigada de Marines del TOF:
ttps://ok.ru/video/3733935819392

T-72B y los BMP-2 PMC ‘Wagner’ desalojando a las formaciones de las AFU de los bastiones del campo en las afueras del sureste de Artemivsk:
voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Destrucción de un emplazamiento de defensa aérea portátil en el tejado de una casa:
voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Imágenes de drones desde las cercanías de Avdeevka: los combatientes de Pyatnashka inspeccionan las posiciones tomadas y el equipo de las AFU. La primera línea de defensa enemiga está a 500-600 metros.
voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Artilleros de la 2ª Brigada de Fusiles Motorizados del LNR dan a los combatientes del ejército ucraniano en Yakovlevka la última oportunidad de entrar en razón y dejar las armas:
voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Destrucción de un bastión de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka. El reconocimiento aéreo con UAV detectó el movimiento de un grupo de nazis. Los datos del avión no tripulado se transmitieron a los artilleros, que fijaron las posiciones de fuego. Sólo dos soldados de las AFU lograron escapar del bastión destruido.
voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


----------



## eolico (20 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>





Hay que currarse mas la propagnda que a estas alturas de siglo estas cosas ya no se las cuelan a nadie.


----------



## Kron II (20 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>




El otro día observe como un grupo de niños derribaba un F-35 con unos tirachinas, y casi hunden una fragata...


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Hay que currarse mas la propagnda que a estas alturas de siglo estas cosas ya no se las cuelan a nadie.



Lo más probable es que sea falso, pero dado que las aeronaves vuelan raso para evitar las defensas antimisiles y el radar, no es imposible que un tío con una escopeta les meta una descarga de postas. Es como que a alguien le toque la lotería. Nunca nos sucede a nosotros, pero siempre le toca a alguien.


----------



## kelden (20 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> El enorme número de bajas del Ejército ruso en Ucrania
> 
> 
> EE UU calcula que entre 70.000 y 80.000 soldados rusos han muerto o han resultado heridos en cinco meses y medio de invasión
> ...



Eso era hace mes y medio. Ahora andarán por los 120.000 más o menos ...


----------



## Caracalla (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que Cao de Benós diga que se deberían colocar nidos de ametralladoras y campos de minas en las fronteras, para detener la llegada de inmigrantes y refugiados, pues bueno, es una _boutade, _pero al menos no presume de liberal.
> 
> Hay además una enorme diferencia con China: la riqueza de Occidente se sostiene de forma directa en el saqueo del Tercer Mundo. Normal que sus habitantes quieran venir aquí, dónde se fabrica el dinero, que es el producto más rentable de fabricar.
> 
> ...



En el Tercer Mundo NO REMA NI DIOS.

Occidente es saqueado por la mafia Financiera y los inmigrantes son su ejército de reserva.

Todo el sistema occidental está pensado para saquear a todos los Manolos y a todos los Michaels el fruto de su trabajo. Pk en Occidente se rema y se trabaja a destajo. Eso sí... hay cientos de miles de bien pagados por el sistema corrupto de gobierno que se rascan las bolas y culpan a los que están peleando por salir adelante de "robar al tercer mundo".

Cualquiera que haya sido de autónomo para arriba sabe que eso es una gilipollez total y absoluta. La riqueza de occidente se genera por la Voluntad y el esfuerzo de su clase trabajadora, o sea obreros y empresarios. Luego está la clase extractiva compuesta de funcionarios, políticos, periodistas y "activistas".


----------



## chemarin (20 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que aquí nos han prohibido verla... sí, desde luego que los televidentes de RT no somos los europeos.



Yo me refería a antes de que bloquearan RT en occidente. Ahora obviamente habrá incluso menos españoles viendo ese canal.


----------



## cebollin-o (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Según Zelenski nada que ver con eslavos, ellos son escandinavos, o será escandia-nabos.



¿No serán esconde-nabos??


----------



## chemarin (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que Cao de Benós diga que se deberían colocar nidos de ametralladoras y campos de minas en las fronteras, para detener la llegada de inmigrantes y refugiados, pues bueno, es una _boutade, _pero al menos no presume de liberal.
> 
> Hay además una enorme diferencia con China: la riqueza de Occidente se sostiene de forma directa en el saqueo del Tercer Mundo. Normal que sus habitantes quieran venir aquí, dónde se fabrica el dinero, que es el producto más rentable de fabricar.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice Cao de Benós es una boutade porque te interesa que sea así, sabes perfectamente que en los países que te citaba no se permite la entrada ni la salida ilegal, y si te pillan a saber lo que te puede pasar, nada bueno, desde luego. Así que los que tú despectivamente denominas como "libegales" harían mucho menos que tus coleguillas con la entrada o salida ilegal de sus países.


----------



## Peineto (20 Ago 2022)

lukashenko dijo:


> En ningún caso se debería permitir, o al menos así viene recogido el art. 15 del título IV del protocolo II adicional del Convenio de Ginebra:
> 
> _"Las obras o instalaciones que contienen fuerzas peligrosas, a saber las presas, los diques y *las centrales nucleares de energía eléctrica, no serán objeto de ataques*, aunque sean objetivos militares, cuando tales ataques puedan producir la liberación de aquellas fuerzas y causar, en consecuencia, pérdidas importantes en la población civil."_
> 
> ...



La parte contratante y tal...


----------



## Larsil (20 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un ciudadano honrado defiende a su pais y a su familia, en la paz y en la guerra, asi ha sido desde el neolitico !!!.



A su familia sí. Pero su país, de él que forma parte, por un contrato, que ha firmado al nacer, sin que viniese a cuentu. No creo que sea xusto.


----------



## Caracalla (20 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Estos lecheros holandeses cuando a principios de los 80 hundieron en la miseria a las explotaciones lecheras familiares en España, y en Cantabria especialmente, por exigencias de la UE, no parece que se molestaron mucho en protestar.



No fue culpa de los agricultores Holandeses sino de la traición de los políticos Españoles.

Veo que tienes mucha tendencia a proteger a la élite parasitaria que nos gobierna, desviando la atención siempre en la dirección equivocada.


----------



## Kalikatres (20 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Ataúdes con orugas



Antiguo pero efectivo para transporte de tropas y características anfibias.
Cumple y hasta ahí.


----------



## Nico (20 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso era hace mes y medio. Ahora andarán por los 120.000 más o menos ...




Esa fuente es moderada porque es norteamericana. Las fuentes ucranianas hablan de 250.000 bajas rusas.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo más probable es que sea falso, pero dado que las aeronaves vuelan raso para evitar las defensas antimisiles y el radar, no es imposible que un tío con una escopeta les meta una descarga de postas. Es como que a alguien le toque la lotería. Nunca nos sucede a nosotros, pero siempre le toca a alguien.



Que no.

De verdad, es sorprendente la candidez de algunos.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En el Tercer Mundo NO REMA NI DIOS.
> 
> Occidente es saqueado por la mafia Financiera y los inmigrantes son su ejército de reserva.
> 
> ...



La mayor parte de los trabajos en Occidente no producen riqueza alguna. Y no, no me refiero a funcionarios ni ninguno de los tópicos que ustedes usan, me refiero entre otros a muchos autónomos.

El esfuerzo, o lo incómodo, o la mierda que haya que tragar en un trabajo no tiene nada que ver con su producción real. Un camarero trabaja un montón de horas, un trabajo agobiante y desagradable a menudo, seguro traga mucha mierda, pero no produce ninguna riqueza real.

¿Autónomos?. Dígame usted a que se dedica tal autónomo concreto, y le diré si produce algo positivo, o bien si produce más daño que beneficio a la sociedad. Pues muchos autónomos producen más daño que otra cosa.

Y ya ni hablamos de todo lo relacionado con mundos como el del fútbol, absolutamente demencial e indignante, o el mundo mediático, por ejemplo esas estrellas de la radio como ese de la COPE al que los obispos pagan una millonada únicamente por hacer propaganda contra la izquierda.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

El androide está entrando en una fase de colapso generalizado en su funcionamiento.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo que dice Cao de Benós es una boutade porque te interesa que sea así, sabes perfectamente que en los países que te citaba no se permite la entrada ni la salida ilegal, y si te pillan a saber lo que te puede pasar, nada bueno, desde luego. Así que los que tú despectivamente denominas como "libegales" harían mucho menos que tus coleguillas con la entrada o salida ilegal de sus países.



Es una _boutade _porque si lo tomamos en serio es directamente incitación al asesinato de inocentes y apología del terrorismo.

Como si yo dijera, hipotéticamente claro. no lo digo en serio, que habría que volar el palco del Bernabéu, por ejemplo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Desde antes de la Operación Especial en Ucrania que lo hacen. Yo leía asíduamente RT y dejé de hacerlo por eso, por que me sentía ofendido por las mentiras y distorsiones 'leyendanegristas' que constantemente excretaban. Con eso, a mi entender, han jugado mal sus cartas los rusos. Pero ellos sabrán a qué juegan.



¿Por qué tiene que ser juego? A lo mejor es que la leyenda negra es evidente para todo el mundo, incluso para quien está enfrentado a sus supuestos inventores, y solo duda de ella una minoría ultranacionalista.


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

Preparándose para lo que aún no ha comenzado.

Irina en Telegram

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comienza la producción en masa de misiles hipersónicos "Zircon" y continúa la producción de misiles "Kinzhal" - Ministro de Defensa Shoigu.*


----------



## vettonio (20 Ago 2022)

*Por cierto, el difunto Brzezinski describió los planes de la OTAN en el verano de 2014.*

El artículo, por supuesto, ya fue eliminado, pero la máquina del tiempo recuerda todo, porque todavía se puede encontrar este artículo en algunos sitios web

*Brzezinski aconseja destruir Jarkov y Kiev.*

El conocido politólogo estadounidense Zbigniew Brzezinski propuso un plan para la defensa de Ucrania de la invasión rusa. El momento clave es la feroz lucha urbana en Jarkov y Kiev. Lo principal es que los ucranianos tengan la determinación de hacer este sacrificio.

Brzezinski habló de esto en una conferencia en Wilson Center.

Señaló que el principal problema en las relaciones con Rusia es el "chovinismo místico ruso". *La mayoría de los rusos y el presidente Vladimir Putin están convencidos de que Rusia es una gran civilización independiente, distinta de Occidente.* Los acontecimientos en Ucrania son las consecuencias de un estado tan negativo de la sociedad rusa.

*Ucrania debe convertirse en un campo de batalla.*

Brzezinski señaló que si Ucrania necesita apoyo en sus intentos de resistir, los ucranianos deben saber que Occidente está listo para ayudarlos. Y no hay razón para ocultar esta disposición.

Es mucho más útil declarar, informar a los ucranianos y a quienes los amenazan, que si Ucrania resiste, recibirá armas.

_“Y proporcionaremos estas armas antes de que tenga lugar el acto real de invasión. Porque en ausencia de estas armas, será sumamente difícil combatir la tentación de invadir y adelantarse al resto”_, dijo.

Brzezinski propuso un plan simple para la defensa de Ucrania: involucrar a los rusos en intensos combates urbanos en Jarkov y Kiev. El ejército ucraniano debe recibir armas adecuadas para tales hostilidades. Esto infligirá grandes pérdidas al ejército ruso y prolongará el conflicto durante muchos meses. El hecho de que estas ciudades con una población de muchos millones sean destruidas, aparentemente, no molesta al conocido politólogo.

_“Pero también importa qué armas proporcionamos. Desde mi punto de vista, debería ser un arma especialmente eficaz en la guerra de resistencia en las grandes ciudades. No tiene sentido tratar de armar a los ucranianos de tal manera que puedan resistir al ejército ruso al aire libre: el ejército ruso está formado por miles de tanques y comandantes listos para usar la fuerza aplastante.

Deberíamos volver a las lecciones que hemos aprendido de los episodios de resistencia urbana durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y la guerra en Chechenia, cuya capital fue escenario de feroces combates durante tres meses. La conclusión es que para que los intentos de invasión tengan éxito en un sentido político, es necesario capturar las ciudades más grandes. Si las principales ciudades como Kharkiv o Kyiv resisten, y la lucha urbana es inevitable, el conflicto se prolongará e incurrirá en enormes costos.

Y lo principal es que, es en este sentido que el momento del inicio de esta crisis es de gran importancia, que Rusia aún no está lista para dar este tipo de paso. Tal movimiento implicaría graves pérdidas humanas y enormes costos financieros. Se necesita mucho tiempo para dedicarlo y provocará una mayor presión por parte de la comunidad internacional.

Creo que deberíamos hacerles saber a los ucranianos que si están listos para resistir, a juzgar por sus declaraciones y acciones (aunque no muy efectivas), les proporcionaremos armas antitanque, armas antitanque portátiles, armas portátiles. cohetes sostenidos, es decir, armas que se pueden usar en la ciudad. No se trata de armar a los ucranianos para atacar a Rusia. Es imposible atacar a un país como Rusia solo con armas defensivas. Pero si tienes armas defensivas y acceso a ellas, si sabes que las tendrás, es mucho más probable que aceptes resistir”_, concluyó Brzezinski.

*29/06/2014

¡¡¡Hace 8 años ya estaba todo escrito!!!*

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## piru (20 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Por qué tiene que ser juego? A lo mejor es que la leyenda negra es evidente para todo el mundo, incluso para quien está enfrentado a sus supuestos inventores, y solo duda de ella una minoría ultranacionalista.



Cuándo y porqué decidiste tragarte la Leyenda Negra?


----------



## Loignorito (20 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> ¿Por qué tiene que ser juego? A lo mejor es que la leyenda negra es evidente para todo el mundo, incluso para quien está enfrentado a sus supuestos inventores, y solo duda de ella una minoría ultranacionalista.



Resulta penoso ver a gente que se enfrenta al común enemigo aceptando su propaganda ancestral. Y mira que llevan siglos mintiendo, pero nada, a tragarse su veneno. Ande, léase el libro que no tiene desperdicio. Además la señora (autora) de derechas, nada.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (20 Ago 2022)

¿Sabéis algo sobre Darya Dugina?

Está empezando a rular por Twitter que murió por coche bomba.


----------



## JAGGER (20 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Esa fuente es moderada porque es norteamericana. Las fuentes ucranianas hablan de 250.000 bajas rusas.



Y Putin dijo que no iba a invadir Ucrania  
80.000 bajas rusas están dentro de la lógica. Los miles de vehículos comprobados que perdieron (además del Mosca, el destructor, aviones, helicópteros, bases, e infinidad de arsenales) dan cuenta de ello.
La realidad es algo que no se les da bien a los pro Rutzia.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Por cierto, el difunto Brzezinski describió los planes de la OTAN en el verano de 2014.*
> 
> El artículo, por supuesto, ya fue eliminado, pero la máquina del tiempo recuerda todo, porque todavía se puede encontrar este artículo en algunos sitios web
> 
> ...





vettonio dijo:


> *"Señores, no estén tan contentos con la derrota de Hitler. Porque aunque el mundo se haya puesto de pie y haya detenido al bastardo, la puta que lo parió está de nuevo en celo."*
> 
> _Bertolt Brecht (1898 - 1956)_




Y bastantes más de 8 años.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Ago 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo sobre Darya Dugina?
> 
> Está empezando a rular por Twitter que murió por coche bomba.




Eso venía a poner.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (20 Ago 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo sobre Darya Dugina?
> 
> Está empezando a rular por Twitter que murió por coche bomba.



Esa Señora puede ser la esposa de Alexader Duguin?


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (20 Ago 2022)

Vaya, por las noticias que insertas es así. DEP


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Eso venía a poner.





Algo más, pinzas.


----------



## faraico (20 Ago 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Esa Señora puede ser la esposa de Alexader Duguin?



Hija dice la noticia


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (20 Ago 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Esa Señora puede ser la esposa de Alexader Duguin?



Hija.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Ago 2022)

Pero le pagan mucho los homenajeados, como a una estrella mediática, ¿como a Ana Rosa?, ¿como a Ferreras?.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (21 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Algo más, pinzas.




Vamos quitando pinzas…

Edito y cambio foto por vídeo.


----------



## delhierro (21 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Vamos quitando pinzas…



Tiene más sentido que intentaran liquidar al padre. Es lo que tiene la "contención" que los anglos la toman siempre como debilidad y van a más.


----------



## delhierro (21 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una cosa es que sea cierto que el pueblo ruso fue traicionado y vendido, eso no tiene discusión, pero otra es que realmente estaban hartos de comunismo. El progreso que se pretendía nunca llegó. Y tenemos el ejemplo de China, que sabiendo como está el percal han simbiotizado su sistema con el capitalismo, a sabiendas que de no hacerlo les esperaba la misma tumba que a los rusos.



¿ no llego el progreso ? A ver tuvieron un progreso absolutamente brutal, y eso contando una guerra intervencionista desde el primer dia y luego la IIGM.

Vivian en conjunto mejor que ahora, la esperanza de vida dice mucho de como vive el ciudadano medio. No de cuantos ricos hay , de la gente comun.

Ese mismo pueblo voto por mantener la URSS por más del 70%. Y no valen las "trampas" porque los convocantes querian liquidarla.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Eso venía a poner.



Este golpe de efecto busca, una vez más, volcar a Rusia hacia el recrudecimiento de sus acciones militares. Esto va a afectar a Dugin como cualquiera puede imaginar. Perder una hija asesinada por ese monstruo del que has advertido al mundo, especialmente, eslavo, es empujar brutalmente a ese hombre a endurecer su retórica ante el eje del mal. Y esto es tan grave como su repercusión, ahora aumentada, sobre el pueblo ruso. Esto puede forzar al gobierno de Putin a involucrarse más de lo que deberían. Espero que conciban una forma de vengar esa muerte de forma asimétrica para contentar a Dugin, pero me resulta muy lejano que lo consigan.

Por otro lado: ¡hijos de puta! ¡me cago en vuestra sangre!


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Tengo la ligera impresión de que hay mñas de un florero que toma por gilipollas a Putin y a todo su equipo civil y militar. Como si no supieran de sobras lo que está em juego..., ahora bien, tal vez alguno podría ponerse en contacto con Putin a ver si lo contrata como consejero...



Lo mismo decíais en 2014 cuando pediamos que Putiniano entrará de una vez, resulta que no solo no entro sino que paro el avance de las repúblicas con los pasteleos de Minsk, pasteleos que los mismos ukros han reconocido que firmaron para ganar tiempo así que fíjate si el estratega Putiniano la caga o no, ahora está costando 10 veces más de lo que hubiera costado en 2014 y encima entra con una mano atada a la espalda y con las tropas muy justas para avanzar , gran estratega sí señor.


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Por cierto, el difunto Brzezinski describió los planes de la OTAN en el verano de 2014.*
> 
> El artículo, por supuesto, ya fue eliminado, pero la máquina del tiempo recuerda todo, porque todavía se puede encontrar este artículo en algunos sitios web
> 
> ...



No ha habido un solo Consejero de Seguridad Nacional usano que no fuera un sicópata de manual.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo mismo decíais en 2014 cuando pediamos que Putiniano entrará de una vez, resulta que no solo no entro sino que paro el avance de las repúblicas con los pasteleos de Minsk, pasteleos que los mismos ukros han reconocido que firmaron para ganar tiempo así que fíjate si el estratega Putiniano la caga o no, ahora está costando 10 veces más de lo que hubiera costado en 2014 y encima entra con una mano atada a la espalda y con las tropas muy justas para avanzar , gran estratega sí señor.



Eso no es justo. En aquel momento Rusia no estaba preparada ¿recordamos la presentación que años después realizó Putin con las nuevas armas que les ponían en la vanguardia armamentística? Aquello fue una provocación. Caer en las provocaciones de tus enemigos es de tontos. Lo malo es que demasiada gente cae en eso y espera que los líderes que admira sean igual de ingenuos. Pues no. Ahora Rusia sí tiene un armamento preparado para las circunstancias, que son contener la arremetida de la OTAN. Y si consiguen más tiempo, entonces serán aún más fuertes.

A ver si no somos capaces de entender la provocación criminal que acabamos de conocer. Las corporaciones anglosajonas no quieren retrasar esto más. Saben que el tiempo corre en su contra. Que cada vez Rusia y China son más fuertes y ellos más débiles por culpa de la corrupción interna que han fomentado. Así que o consiguen que la cosa vaya a más ya, o se acabó su imperio del mal.


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

Magníficas noticias: cae la furcia turcochina de daria 

Saludos

Edit: No era correcto ya que no ha caído sino que ha saltado, y bien alto


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

Uno de los SUBNORMALES COVILERDOS/OTANEROS del foro ha 'regresado' con una de sus múltiples cuentas para dejar constancia de su diarrea cerebral en el hilo


----------



## hornblower (21 Ago 2022)

*Muere la hija del influyente filósofo ruso Alexánder Duguin, conocido por su postura antioccidental, al explotar su coche en la región de Moscú *

El portal Baza indica que una de las versiones preliminares apunta a que los autores del supuesto atentado habrían querido acabar con la vida de Duguin, que llegó al lugar de la explosión en estado de shock, según se desprende de fotos y de videos que circulan en redes.

Por su parte, el jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, escribió en su cuenta de Telegram que detrás del ataque están "*terroristas del régimen ucraniano*" que intentaban matar a Duguin.


Alexánder Duguin es un polémico pensador conocido por sus posturas antioccidentales y por su defensa del euroasianismo. En Occidente, ha sido señalado en repetidas ocasiones como *un ideólogo clave* que influye en el devenir de la política exterior del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.
Muere la hija del influyente filósofo ruso Alexánder Duguin, conocido por su postura antioccidental, al explotar su coche en la región de Moscú


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

Los ruskis siempre pioneros en la carrera espacial. Daria Laika Gagarin, tu gesta no será olvidada


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Uno de los SUBNORMALES COVILERDOS/OTANEROS del foro ha 'regresado' con una de sus múltiples cuentas para dejar constancia de su diarrea cerebral en el hilo



Pero si es la canción del verano el reguetón de la gasolina

"mia que les guzta la gazolina
pa quemar furcias turcochinas
gazolina
turcochinas"

Un poco paleta la canción pero escuchada en vivo es buenísima 

Ahora vas y lo cascas, maricón hijo de puta.


----------



## silenus (21 Ago 2022)

Rusia denuncia un nuevo ataque ucraniano contra la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


Las autoridades rusas de la ciudad ocupada de Energodar, en el este de Ucrania, han denunciado un nuevo...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Caracalla (21 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Este golpe de efecto busca, una vez más, volcar a Rusia hacia el recrudecimiento de sus acciones militares. Esto va a afectar a Dugin como cualquiera puede imaginar. Perder una hija asesinada por ese monstruo del que has advertido al mundo, especialmente, eslavo, es empujar brutalmente a ese hombre a endurecer su retórica ante el eje del mal. Y esto es tan grave como su repercusión, ahora aumentada, sobre el pueblo ruso. Esto puede forzar al gobierno de Putin a involucrarse más de lo que deberían. Espero que conciban una forma de vengar esa muerte de forma asimétrica para contentar a Dugin, pero me resulta muy lejano que lo consigan.
> 
> Por otro lado: ¡hijos de puta! ¡me cago en vuestra sangre!



Duguin no es retrasado.

Sabe muy bien lo que quiere EEUU y como cualquier persona con 2 dedos frente creo que tendrá muy claro que la muerte de una hija no se venga bombardeando Kiev indiscriminadamente.

Se venga matando a los hijos y familiares del responsable del atentado.

10 ojos por ojo, pero donde le duele al culpable, hacer lo que tu enemigo quiere que hagas es darle una victoria, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Burbruxista (21 Ago 2022)

No os veo muy preocupados por lo de la hija de Dugin, a pesar de tener el evento toda la pinta de ser un cisne negro.

Empiezan como la mafia a matar a las familias, y se va a liar mucho más de lo que ya está, y nos va a salpicar mucho más de lo que ya lo está haciendo.


----------



## silenus (21 Ago 2022)

Atacan con un dron la sede del Estado Mayor ruso en Sebastopol y Putin acusa al ejército ucraniano


Las fuerzas rusas han informado del derribo este sábado a primera hora de un dron sobre el principal edificio de la flota en el mar Negro




okdiario.com


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Ago 2022)

Lo de Daría Dugina parece tener su intríngulis. Se está diciendo que objetivo podría haber sido Alexander Dugin, quien, al parecer, estaba previsto que fuera en el mismo coche.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo de Daría Dugina parece tener su intríngulis. Se está diciendo que objetivo podría haber sido Alexander Dugin, quien, al parecer, estaba previsto que fuera en el mismo coche.



Lo más lógico es que el objetivo de los satánicos fuera el padre.
Están subiendo la apuesta.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo más lógico es que el objetivo de los satánicos fuera el padre.
> Están subiendo la apuesta.



A saber qué habrá entre bambalinas. Pero tiene más sentido que el objetivo fuera Alexander.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero si es la canción del verano el reguetón de la gasolina
> 
> "mia que les guzta la gazolina
> pa quemar furcias turcochinas
> ...



 el MEDIOHOMBRE de @Patatas bravas le zankea y el SUBNORMAL COVILERDO/OTANERO @asakopako se hace pajas, que vida más triste y miserable debéis de tener fuera del foro, aunque viendo vuestra participación aquí, veo que vosotros no salís fuera de vuestra habitación o cochiquera ni para cambiaros los pañales


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Para derrotar a los afganos tienes que evacuar a toda la poblacion rural a las ciudades o a campos de internamiento, no dejar un solo civil que pueda prestarles apoyo y luego se los caza como si de ratas se tratara.
> 
> PD- La guerra de los Boers y la de los 10 años en Cuba, se ganaron privando a las guerrillas del apoyo campesino.



No es la primera vez que se hace, las familias son tan grandes que siempre se escapa alguien.

Siempre encuentran un vecino paqui que les ayude y darles de comer cuesta un ojo de la cara y siempre están dispuestos a chivarse de lo que haces.

No ha inventado la tortilla de patatas.

PD: ¿Sabéis lo absolutamente peligroso que es convertir la guerra en algo personal? lo de el asesinato de particulares como operaciones militares en Rusia se va a volver contra la miserable escoria que hay en Europa.

Lo siento muchísimo por el Sr,Duguin, ahora espero que empiecen a hacerse una idea con quién se enfrentan.


----------



## Peineto (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No es la primera vez que se hace, las familias son tan grandes que siempre se escapa alguien.
> 
> Siempre encuentran un vecino paqui que les ayude y darles de comer cuesta un ojo de la cara y siempre están dispuestos a chivarse de lo que haces.
> 
> ...



Insisto en que saben perfectamente con quienes se enfrentan y lo que hay en juego, igual que saben que los van a hacer picadillo. Es una cuestión de tiempo que pueden permitirse, al contrario que sus enemigos, de ahí su histeria...


----------



## amcxxl (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

Venía a ver cuantos retardaos filocochis van a decir eso de que ahora sí que sí putin se ha enfadao y nos va a matar a todos.


----------



## imaginARIO (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Venía a ver cuantos retardaos filocochis van a decir eso de que ahora sí que sí putin se ha enfadao y nos va a matar a todos.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Ago 2022)

Muy fuerte y doloroso.


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Duguin no es retrasado.
> 
> Sabe muy bien lo que quiere EEUU y como cualquier persona con 2 dedos frente creo que tendrá muy claro que la muerte de una hija no se venga bombardeando Kiev indiscriminadamente.
> 
> ...




Por empezar tengo mis dudas de que este atentado sea de "los servicios de ucrania". Creo que los únicos que tienen la infraestructura y alcance para hacerlo son la CIA o los ingleses (quizás más estos últimos incluso).


Están caldeando los ánimos porque quieren una III GM estos hijos de puta. Eso es claro.

Como dice Caracalla, espero que Rusia conserve la calma y se ocupe de "devolver el favor" una vez que haya detectado el origen.

Mala época para ser "hijo" de algún político anglosajón. Puede que empiecen a morir "accidentalmente" en unos meses.

Y a Duguin lo compadezco, perder un hijo en un atentado ha de ser una de las cosas más terribles que te pueden ocurrir.


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Empiezan como la mafia a matar a las familias, y se va a liar mucho más de lo que ya está, y nos va a salpicar mucho más de lo que ya lo está haciendo.




La mafia, al menos la italiana, tiene por tradición *NO TOCAR LAS FAMILIAS*. Es parte del código de honor. No creo que haya muchos ejemplos de que lo hayan roto.
No sé otras mafias si siguen el mismo patrón. Seguramente las mexicanas matan hasta el perro de la familia. Pero los italianos, no.


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Venía a ver cuantos retardaos filocochis van a decir eso de que ahora sí que sí putin se ha enfadao y nos va a matar a todos.




Supongo que no eres tan basura de creer que se pueden hacer chistes con una hija asesinada. Hija, por si fuera poco, que ni era combatiente, ni la comía ni la bebía en esta fiesta (era violinista).

Un acto miserable que merece toda la repulsa y todo el rechazo de cualquiera.


----------



## vermer (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo más lógico es que el objetivo de los satánicos fuera el padre.
> Están subiendo la apuesta.



Los denominas bien: satánicos.
PERO por eso mismo tiene más lógica que la víctima buscada fuese la hija.
El objetivo que venimos viendo siempre por parte de USA es la ampliación del conflicto.

Rusia (que tampoco son las hermanas carmelitas), con su guerra de "baja intensidad" está consiguiendo múltiples objetivos, que entiendo están desquiciando a los yankis:

- una mejor imagen (menos "violenta" de lo que intentan proyectar los mass mierdas)
- un autolesionamiento de la UE con sus autosanciones...
- ...mezcladas con un aumento enorme de ingresos rusos por parte de estos mismos países de la UE, que dicen sancionar a la vez que compran a escondidas y desesperadamente....
- ....incurriendo estos países y la misma UE en un descrédito total ante sus ciudadanos (es imposible ser más inútil, traidor, esquilmador, represor, anti libre mercado, incongruente, corrupto, etc, que los gobiernos occidentales. Y eso que apenas hemos ni empezado
- el descrédito de los anglos empieza a calar en toda la ciudadanía
- el cabreo de Ucrania (o sea USA) con la UE, que ve cómo todo lo que regala a Ucrania, o va al mercado de segunda mano...o es destruido o capturado por Rusia
- Rusia está adquiriendo un know-how puntero en guerra moderna, tácticas, drones,...a precio puta, por no decir pagado por la UE
- revalorización del rublo, etc, etc

Así que hay prisas.
Por tanto Rusia no sólo no acelera, sino que sigue su demoledor ritmo.
El objetivo no es desnazificar. Es des-yankizar completamente y para la eternidad Ucrania. Entera.
Después ya llegará la venganza personal. O no. Es como arriesgar a chica en el mus (de perdedores)


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que no eres tan basura de creer que se pueden hacer chistes con una hija asesinada. Hija, por si fuera poco, que ni era combatiente, ni la comía ni la bebía en esta fiesta (era violinista).



Iban a por el padre, por lo que la muerte de su hija hay que verla como un daño colateral de la guerra. Como cuando un misil de crucero ruso impacta en un edificio de apartamentos en Ucrania cusando la muerte de decenas de civiles (flautistas, gaiteros, acordeonistas, tamborileros, etc)


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Un acto miserable que merece toda la repulsa y todo el rechazo de cualquiera.





Nico dijo:


> Espero que Rusia conserve la calma y se ocupe de "devolver el favor" una vez que haya detectado el origen.



¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?




El problema en estas secuencias Kartal, es el que *da el PRIMER PASO.*

Si mal no he entendido, aquí mataron a la hija de Duguin, no a la hija de Zelenski (o de Biden o del que fuera).

¿O acaso los rusos atentaron contra alguien? (hablamos de este caso, los rusos se han cepillado unos cuantos, angelitos no son)


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?



No se lo pongas tan difícil, hombre. Por mi experiencia a esta gente hay que dárselo todo muy mascao, o en su defecto acompañado de flechas y colorines.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema en estas secuencias Kartal, es el que *da el PRIMER PASO.*



Aquí algunos de los primeros pasitos de los rusos, no es enternecedor.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Dicen que son imágenes de la explosión:


----------



## −carrancas (21 Ago 2022)

__





Los tentáculos de Zelensky llegan hasta Moscú. La OTAN golpea cuando y donde quiere. Es mejor que Rusia se retire antes de que la cosa empeore.


AYDIOMIO, golpe en la capital del imperio. Esto es mucho peor que los HIMARS atacando Crimea. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-11130731/Daughter-Ukraine-war-mastermind-blown-pieces-Moscow-car-bomb.html Temo que los prorrusos vamos a tener que comprobar los bajos del coche por si un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## raptors (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?




*Me parece que* _"Nico"_ nunca menciona lo de: _"responder con otro acto miserable.."_ sino que atinadamente comenta; "_devolver el favor..." _que parece lo mismo pero que no lo es....


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Me parece que* "Nico" nunca menciona responder "...con otro acto miserable.." sino que atinadamente comenta; "_devolver el favor.." _que parece lo mismo pero no lo es....



Ah vale, entonces estará hablando de imponer sanciones a Occidente. Todo aclarado.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Minas prohibidas que se extienden, ataques a la central nuclear, ataque biológico,
asesinato de personalidades, puente de Crimea amenazado... La banda del 'Oeste'
reclama, desesperadamente, cambios significativos antes de que se congelen el culo.

Han cruzado muchos umbrales con la esperanza de que el oso furioso se equivoque.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que son imágenes de la explosión:



Creo que no. La vía donde sí vemos las consecuencias tiene más carriles.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El problema en estas secuencias Kartal, es el que *da el PRIMER PASO.*
> 
> Si mal no he entendido, aquí mataron a la hija de Duguin, no a la hija de Zelenski (o de Biden o del que fuera).
> 
> ¿O acaso los rusos atentaron contra alguien? (hablamos de este caso, los rusos se han cepillado unos cuantos, angelitos no son)



Exacto. Rusia no se ha atrevido a tanto. Es decir, a cometer un atentado contra el hijo de alguna figura pública, ya sea del régimen o vinculado de una u otra forma. Matar a alguien de forma completamente intencionada, a sabiendas de que es esa persona.


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que son imágenes de la explosión:




*No.*

1) Ocurrió *de noche* y eso es de día.

2) La fecha impresa en el vídeo es *14-08-22* y el atentado es del 20-08-22.

Es sin duda de otra cosa.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cargarse a alguien importante, o más, cargarse al hijo/hija de alguien importante no es en absoluto difícil para cualquier organización, tanto más para un Estado y ya ni digo para la mafia globalista. Esas cosas no suceden frecuentemente por que luego hay consecuencias igual de irrefrenables.


----------



## jabalino (21 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La mayor parte de los trabajos en Occidente no producen riqueza alguna. Y no, no me refiero a funcionarios ni ninguno de los tópicos que ustedes usan, me refiero entre otros a muchos autónomos.
> 
> El esfuerzo, o lo incómodo, o la mierda que haya que tragar en un trabajo no tiene nada que ver con su producción real. Un camarero trabaja un montón de horas, un trabajo agobiante y desagradable a menudo, seguro traga mucha mierda, pero no produce ninguna riqueza real.
> 
> ...



Contra la izquierda dice, si son más rojos que tú, pedazo de mierda. 

Esos medios, al igual que la basura que lees viven de nuestros impuestos a base de publicidad institucional y subvenciones.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Ukrainian neo-Nazies.
https://myrotvorets.center/...
*Myrotvorets - una lista de aciertos donde los neonazis ucranianos comparten información personal *
_*y familiar de sus víctimas se encuentra en los servidores de la OTAN...

...Rusia ha apelado repetidamente al Secretario General de la ONU para que presione a Ucrania 
para que cierre el sitio web, pero Supongo que lo necesitan demasiado para asesinar a jóvenes *_
*periodistas y filósofos rusos como Aleksander Dugin y su hija.


*


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cargarse a alguien importante, o más, cargarse al hijo/hija de alguien importante no es en absoluto difícil para cualquier organización, tanto más para un Estado y ya ni digo para la mafia globalista. Esas cosas no suceden frecuentemente por que luego hay consecuencias igual de irrefrenables.



Aparte de que denota desesperación por parte de los otánicos. Si las cosas te están yendo bien, no recurres a esa clase de acciones.

Con ese atentado, desacreditas al frente de los mass media y de Twitter.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



















No creas todo lo que lees sobre el hombre de esta foto


Su nombre es Jordie Jordan, es aficionado a los videojuegos y un retrato suyo se ha asociado a una identidad e información falsos. “Solo toman una foto que subí a internet y me ponen en todo”, dijo.




www.nytimes.com




*No creas todo lo que lees sobre el hombre de esta foto*
Su nombre es Jordie Jordan, es aficionado a los videojuegos y un retrato suyo se ha asociado a una identidad e información falsos. “Solo toman una foto que subí a internet y me ponen en todo”, dijo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

t.me/golosmordora/2...

_*Francia va a llevar la Legión Extranjera a Yemen para "proteger"...en realidad, 
para saquear uno de los campos de gas natural y transportar el gas a Europa.

De nuevo, Francia va a entrar en Yemen, desgarrado por la guerra, cuyo pueblo
está muriendo de hambre y enfermedad, no a parar la guerra allí, sino para robar
el gas de allí.
*_
*Esto es jodidamente genial.*


----------



## troperker (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Aquí algunos de los primeros pasitos de los rusos, no es enternecedor.



Mmm creo que los primeros pasos si hablos de muertos
Lo dio ucrania occidental contra ucrania oriental
Todo esos politicos de kiev reporteros etc que salian y mencionaban que los niños del donbass no tendrian un buen futuro
Todo documentado en video imagenes en diferentes foros incluido este desde el 2014

La muerte de daria solo habla de la desesperacion de una de las partes 
Rusia hasta ahora se ha limitsdo bastante y eso es evidente desde el inicio de la operacion rusa este año o desde el atake de kiev a donbass desde 2014 donde rusia siempre busco acuerdos

Aunque los rusos siempre han buscado acuerdos incluso teniendo ventajas
En ese aspecto los rusos siempre han sido tontos

Yo solo deseo bombas nucleares para toda europa eeuu rusia de una vez para que esperar
Hay que disfrutar el espectaculo


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/golosmordora/2...
> 
> _*Francia va a llevar la Legión Extranjera a Yemen para "proteger"...en realidad,
> para saquear uno de los campos de gas natural y transportar el gas a Europa.
> ...



El imperio de La France, ha sido expulsado de Mali y pronto de Níger.

Necesitan urgentemente otro trabajo (sucio), y ahí lo tienen...
¡Et vive la France !
Una manera de irse al estercolero, como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aparte de que denota desesperación por parte de los otánicos. Si las cosas te están yendo bien, no recurres a esa clase de acciones.
> 
> Con ese atentado, desacreditas al frente de los mass media y de Twitter.



Ya están llegando a un nivel que no sé si eso les desacredita de alguna forma. Recordemos las medidas que están tomando contra ciudadanos rusos que no tienen parte en el conflicto, sino solo son personas normales que viajan o viven en Occidente. Practican el delito de odio racial casi sin tapujos ya.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Supongo que no eres tan basura de creer que se pueden hacer chistes con una hija asesinada. Hija, por si fuera poco, que ni era combatiente, ni la comía ni la bebía en esta fiesta (era violinista).
> 
> Un acto miserable que merece toda la repulsa y todo el rechazo de cualquiera.



Los Otanicos folla USA no tienen ningun escrúpulo y por eso apoyan el crimen, son BASURA como los que apoyan y SATANICOS como ellos.


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aparte de que denota desesperación por parte de los otánicos. Si las cosas te están yendo bien, no recurres a esa clase de acciones.
> 
> Con ese atentado, desacreditas al frente de los mass media y de Twitter.



Atentados contra civiles.
Que le pregunten a ETA si le ha ido bien esa táctica.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los Otanicos folla USA no tienen ningun escrúpulo y por eso apoyan el crimen, son BASURA como los que apoyan y SATANICOS como ellos.



En estos tres años se han caído muchas caretas. Ahora nos damos más cuenta de quien es mala persona y quien no.


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En estos tres años se han caído muchas caretas. Ahora nos damos más cuenta de quien es mala persona y quien no.



No os equivoquéis. La chusma no se da cuenta de nada. Debidamente condicionada puede incluso alentar este tipo de acciones, o también llegar a autoaniquilarse.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Mmm creo que los primeros bla bla bla



El primer paso, como todos sabemos, fue la anexión por parte de rusia mediante la fuerza militar del territorio de un país soberano y la promoción y facilitación del movimiento insurgente terrorista del dombass

No nos confundamos


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

Occidente cada vez se parece más a Sodoma y Gomorra. Hay algo bíblico en lo que está occurriendo:









Las arterias de Europa se vacían: cómo la "sequía económica" ha llegado en el peor momento


La peor sequía en los últimos 500 años de historia está causando estragos en los ríos europeos, provocando un abanico de problemas que agravan la delicada situación económica que atraviesa el continente y que revelan lo que está por venir




www.elconfidencial.com





*La peor sequía en los últimos 500 años de historia está causando estragos en los ríos europeos, provocando un abanico de problemas que agravan la delicada situación económica que atraviesa el continente y que revelan lo que está por venir.*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Occidente cada vez se parece más a Sodomo y Gomorra. Hay algo bíblico en lo que está occurriendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Occidente cada vez se parece más a Sodoma y Gomorra. Hay algo bíblico en lo que está occurriendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta de la sequía se alegra el sarnoso perdedor hijo de puta


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

El nihilismo que muestran algunos otanicos de foro tiene que ver con que escriben desde territorios de la Escuela de las Américas. En sus mentes delirantes no perciben que la destrucción de Europa occidental les ataña. Lo ven quizá como una oportunidad de acaparar más recursos.
Craso error, obviamente.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

Cada vez menos opciones para los terroristas rusos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Otro fracaso de revertir el curso del conflicto por parte ucraniana…








В ВГА Херсонской области заявили о пресечении попытки ВСУ развернуть наступление в регионе


Российские военнослужащие пресекли очередную попытку украинских националистов развернуть контрнаступление в Херсонской области, заявил заместитель главы администрации региона Кирилл Стремоусов.




riafan.ru





La casquería en telegram o fosas marianas…


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

El Bundesbank prevé una inflación del 10% en otoño en Alemania y pide al BCE que suba los tipos


El presidente del banco central de Alemania (Bundesbank), Joachim Nagel, pronosticó este sábado que en otoño la inflación podría ascender al 10% y pidió una nueva subida de tipos de interés por parte del Banco Central Europeo (BCE).



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Octubrista (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/golosmordora/2...
> 
> _*Francia va a llevar la Legión Extranjera a Yemen para "proteger"...en realidad,
> para saquear uno de los campos de gas natural y transportar el gas a Europa.
> ...



No me extrañaría que veamos "accidentes" de barcos metaneros, son de los transportes más peligrosos y vulnerables.

Hace años hubo varios ataques suicidas ( y con misiles) contra la armada de EEUU, por esa parte del mundo:









https://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2000/10/12/internacional/971355309.html



Los metaneros, y el transporte de hidrocarburos es mucho más vulnerable que una embarcación de guerra.

Sí los yemeníes se ven robados, sólo tienen que buscar objetivos fáciles.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

_* El jefe de la dirección regional del SBU para la provincia de Kirovogrado, Alexander Nakonechni, 
se ha suicidado de un disparo, según informan fuentes rusas y ucranianas. El SBU es el servicio *_
*de inteligencia y contrainteligencia de Ucrania. *

t.me/azmilitary11/1...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

*Hay indicios de una inminente ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria*
Hoy, 10:14
0

El otro día, el presidente moldavo, Maia Sandu, envió fuerzas especiales al territorio de Gagauzia “para ejercicios”, calificando las protestas que tienen lugar en la autonomía provocadas por el deterioro de la situación económica como una amenaza para la seguridad nacional y un intento de desestabilizar el país. Los movimientos contundentes de Chisinau bien pueden resultar una sesión de entrenamiento, pero no en relación con Comrat, sino en relación con Tiraspol, ya que hay indicios de una inminente ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria y las autoridades moldavas bien pueden aprovecha esto.



Durante los últimos tres o cuatro meses, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con la ayuda de la OTAN, han estado creando un poderoso "puño" maniobrable de más de 20 mil "bayonetas" (hasta siete brigadas) para lanzar ataques de disección contra la RF. Fuerzas Armadas. La formación del grupo debe estar en la línea de meta, porque la mayor parte de la asistencia militar de la Alianza a Kyiv se dirige a su equipo.

Sin embargo, el uso de estas fuerzas en las direcciones de South Bug o Azov puede llevar al hecho de que la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se empantane en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Perderá maniobrabilidad y será difícil retirarla de la línea de contacto. Por lo tanto, la posibilidad de tomar la iniciativa se perderá en gran medida y el frente se estabilizará, y Ucrania no tiene una agrupación más para desarrollar el éxito.

La OTAN entiende esto muy bien, por lo que es mucho más rentable para la Alianza probar primero la mencionada agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria con impunidad. En la actualidad, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no pueden evitar la implementación de tal escenario. Sin movilización, las fuerzas del PMR no serán suficientes para repeler el ataque y no durarán mucho. El territorio de Transnistria es extremadamente inconveniente para la defensa de Ucrania: una franja de tierra alargada y estrecha a lo largo del río Dniéster. La ocupación tampoco durará mucho. Occidente mismo intentará transferir el PMR a las "fuerzas de paz" de la OSCE lo antes posible. Después de eso, la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se utilizará contra las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania.

Tal "blitzkrieg" es beneficiosa para la OTAN, Kyiv y Chisinau: será una gran victoria sobre Moscú. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrán a su disposición un gran almacén en el pueblo de Kolbasna, el arsenal estratégico del Distrito Militar Occidental de la URSS, cuyas existencias de municiones soviéticas durarán mucho tiempo, lo que reducirá la carga sobre Kyiv. socios occidentales. Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania se deshará de un punto en el mapa que constantemente distrae y perturba, asegurando su retaguardia y liberando recursos. Moldavia “restaurará la integridad territorial” con la ayuda de la UE y la OTAN, convirtiéndose en parte del mundo occidental.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Videos tras el asesinato por los Otanicos de la hija de Alexander Duguin. Vemos al padre desesperado.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Hay indicios de una inminente ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria*
> Hoy, 10:14
> 0
> 
> ...



Se están subiendo a las barbas y Putiniano sigue orando en el monasterio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Hay indicios de una inminente ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria*
> Hoy, 10:14
> 0
> 
> ...



En ese caso pueden aparecer los peponov…aniquilar las tropas rusas no saldrá gratis. Eso es lo que ha parado a la OTAN desde hace mucho.


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

Putin agranda su círculo de apoyos frente a Occidente


Ante la prolongación de la guerra en Ucrania, que cumple seis meses, países de África, Asia y América priorizan sus vínculos comerciales, energéticos y de seguridad con Moscú



www.abc.es





*Ante la prolongación de la guerra en Ucrania, que cumple seis meses, países de África, Asia y América priorizan sus vínculos comerciales, energéticos y de seguridad con Moscú.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación por el control de la energía se producen cosas curiosas, un productor de petróleo robándolo a su vecino…








Saná: Riad robó 130 millones de barriles de crudo yemení en 4 años | HISPANTV


El Gobierno de Yemen denuncia que la coalición agresora saudí ha hurtado más de 130 millones de barriles de petróleo yemení en cuatro años.




www.hispantv.com





Da para muchas interpretaciones…


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> De este tipo de noticias salen docenas todos los dias en Twitter, pero luego a la semana ves que la línea sigue exactamente en el mismo sitio , concretamente sobre Ugledar es incalculable el número de veces que la han dado conquistada en Twitter y ahí sigue , ya es un clásico como Advinka ,Marinka etc...
> Dacha o kodema están bajo el eje de avance de los Rusos , ahí seguro que hay fuertes combates, pero de caer nada de nada ,resisten y muy bien desde hace semanas . Para que os hagáis una idea de la velocidad de avance ruso en estos momentos, Vershina una aldea de 8 casas y una calle, ha tardado en caer 3 semanas ,o el 75% de Pesky 6 meses desde el inicio de la guerra que se lleva combatiendo en ese arrabal de Donetsk.
> O soledar, a la que llegaron hace 3 meses tras la caída de Popasna y solo controlan la zona industrial y un par de manzanas colindantes al sur y al este.



Ya cayeron Dacha y Kodema. Siga usted conjurando otros assentamientos que parece que sus rezos son escuchados allá en lo alto


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

No me digáis que Francia va a ir a Yemen....los echan de Mali, Niger......y van a Yemen....no tendrán otros motivos? uranio?








......y china abrirá central nuclear de Torio en breve


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

t.me/ukraina_ru/94401

_*Fragmentos de proyectiles de artillería de fabricación USA calibre 155 mm de la OTAN, 
encontrados en el lugar del bombardeo del territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye
esta noche. Las espoletas también son americanas - M379.

¡ Estados Unidos son cómplices del terrorismo nuclear del régimen de Zelensky!
*_
*Vladimir Rogov*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

*La turbina Siemens no ha sido entregada a la rusa "Gazprom"*
19 de agosto de 2022

.................En respuesta a la presencia de la turbina en Alemania, Siemens tuiteó una lista de reproducción de Spotify que podría comenzar con "So Lonely" de Police

Los comentarios sugirieron incluir 'The Final Solution' de Sabaton, 'Should I Stay or Should I Go' de The Clash, Bob Marley & The Wailers 'Waiting In Vain' ("Esperando en vano").

Gazprom no se hizo a un lado y ofreció en su página de Twitter incluir la canción de Judas Priest “Breaking the Law” (“Breaking the Law”) en la lista de reproducción.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (21 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Occidente cada vez se parece más a Sodoma y Gomorra. Hay algo bíblico en lo que está occurriendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jugada maestra de PUTIN... maneja hasta el clima.


----------



## pgas (21 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Hay indicios de una inminente ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria*
> Hoy, 10:14
> 0
> 
> ...





cual es la fuente ? porque no es lo mismo un articulo de topcor.ru malamente traducido que un quoteo de Patrushev o incluso Medvedev

a los que no ponéis la fuente, ¿no os da el coco que es necesaria aunque solo sea para ver si la traducción es mejorable? y no cuesta nada darla, solo vuestra credibilidad, y me da igual prorruso o proukro, los chapuzas sois carne de ignore


----------



## Caracalla (21 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> No os veo muy preocupados por lo de la hija de Dugin, a pesar de tener el evento toda la pinta de ser un cisne negro.
> 
> Empiezan como la mafia a matar a las familias, y se va a liar mucho más de lo que ya está, y nos va a salpicar mucho más de lo que ya lo está haciendo.



Sinceramente, para la población occidental esto es muy bueno. La gentuza que nos gobierna es auténtica basura y un atajo de traidores. Ahora se han puesto una diana en la cabeza.

Es su problema, que se apañen.


Kartal dijo:


> ¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?



Matar a un familiar inocente es un acto indigno. Vengarlo es un deber.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Magníficas noticias: cae la furcia turcochina de daria
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Edit: No era correcto ya que no ha caído sino que ha saltado, y bien alto



Celebrando el asesinato de civiles...., va quedando muy claro cual es el bando de las ratas de cloaca y los hijos de perra, y también el de los retrasados mentales porque menuda propaganda fina fina y sutil..., si algún neutral lee ese vómito se convertirá en pro-ruso al momento. Al basurero de cabeza.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Breve reunión a tres


Artículo Original: Antifashist Al ver los reportajes fotográficos y al leer las informaciones sobre la reunión del jueves (no sé si se puede llamar “negociaciones” a una conversación de 40 minutos)…




slavyangrad.es











Breve reunión a tres


21/08/2022

Artículo Original: Antifashist 


Al ver los reportajes fotográficos y al leer las informaciones sobre la reunión del jueves (no sé si se puede llamar “negociaciones” a una conversación de 40 minutos) de Zelensky con el presidente turco Erdoğan y el secretario general de Naciones Unidas António Guterres me vinieron a la cabeza las líneas de ahora popular canción “Cuando estábamos en guerra”, basada en los poemas del poeta soviético David Samoilov. “Cuando estábamos en guerra, cuando estábamos en guerra. Allí cada cual pensaba en sus seres queridos o en su mujer”. No sé si sería en sus seres queridos, pero a juzgar por las expresiones en las caras de los participantes de las conversaciones de Lviv, cada uno estaba pensando en lo suyo, sus beneficios, su destino, su vida.

Por ejemplo, Zelensky, que ha rechazado participar en negociaciones de paz con Rusia mientras Moscú no retire sus tropas a las fronteras del 24 de febrero, estaba claramente pensando en cómo su comportamiento afectaría la actitud de sus patrones de ultramar. Al fin y al cabo, pese a que Erdoğan le entregó personalmente un plan desarrollado, una hoja de ruta si se prefiere, en busca de la paz o, cuando menos, de una “tregua” (algo en lo que insisten los europeos y algunos países del lobby occidental que quieren una especie de Minsk-3 para la cumbre del G-20 que se celebra el 15-16 de noviembre en Indonesia y a la que, según las últimas informaciones, acudirán tanto Putin como Xi Jinping), el presidente de Ucrania tiene que tener en cuenta, ante todo, la voluntad de sus socios estadounidenses y británicos, categóricamente opuestos a cualquier acuerdo y satisfechos con la comunidad del _banquete_, una guerra que trae buenos beneficios a los lobbies armamentísticos locales. Puede que esta sea la última oportunidad para Zelensky de demostrar que es útil y cumplir con las expectativas de sus clientes antes de una posible ofensiva de invierno de los aliados, que podría amenazar Járkov u Odessa para Ucrania.

El medio británico _The Economist_ lo afirma abiertamente en un artículo en el que alega que Zelensky trata de mostrar progresos ante sus socios occidentales y escépticos locales a base de seguir hablando de la contraofensiva de Jerson, pero, al mismo tiempo, aconseja a Kiev abandonar esos planes para 2022, ya que “Rusia ha trasladado tropas a la ciudad y se ha fortificado”.

“Ahora mismo, la situación en los frentes está estancada…Y el Ejército Ucraniano solo puede desbloquear esta situación a principios del año que viene, cuando el nuevo personal haya sido entrenado en Gran Bretaña y se formen brigadas adicionales”, escribe el medio que recomienda a Occidente “ser paciente” en la “guerra de desgaste” que ha comenzado, pero, por otra parte, reconoce que los gobiernos occidentales “pueden ponerse nerviosos ante el mantenimiento de apoyo a Ucrania, ya que las facturas de calefacción pueden aumentar notablemente en los meses de invierno”.

El hecho de que no será posible acabar esta guerra rápidamente, como quieren en Europa, se confirma también con las previsiones de la agencia Fitch, que afirma que “la guerra continuará incluso en 2023, con lo que la deuda pública de Ucrania superará el 100% del PIB”. Las previsiones económicas de las agencias de rating, que por norma no tienden a la histeria o reflexión excesiva, indican que no debe esperarse ni la paz ni una tregua.

Eso parece satisfacer a Zelensky, ya que el plan de los anglosajones para prolongar el conflicto está funcionando. Pero sigue quedando abierta la cuestión de cómo se puede vivir durante ese tiempo. La financiación no procede fundamentalmente de Estados Unidos [de donde llega el grueso del armamento-_Ed_] sino de la Unión Europea, que no espera de las autoridades ucranianas una beligerancia irreconciliable, sino alguna razón para un levantamiento parcial de algunas sanciones contra Rusia.

En Lviv, el líder turco también se refirió a las sanciones, siempre en el contexto de la utilización en su propio beneficio. Lentamente, Turquía se está convirtiendo en uno de los principales beneficiarios de esta guerra, actuando habilidosamente entre las partes en conflicto sobre el principio “lo tuyo es nuestro”.

El medio estadounidense _Político_ ha acusado abiertamente a Erdoğan de doble juego, calificándole de _agente doble_. La publicación expresó su preocupación sobre la jugada maestra de Ankara. “Por una parte”, afirma _Político_, “Erdoğan y la empresa de su yerno suministran drones a Kiev, pero, por otra, Turquía está ayudando crecientemente a Rusia a evitar las sanciones y aumenta su cooperación económica”. Los autores del artículo expresan su opinión de que es imposible para un país de la OTAN mantener un equilibrio así y amenazan a Turquía por medio de las palabras de un oficial anónimo de la administración estadounidense: “Si Turquía llega a una sociedad económica formal con Rusia, Washington considerará recomendar a las empresas occidentales que rompan o reduzcan sus lazos económicos con Ankara”.

“Creemos que Turquía debería convertirse en un destino global para las empresas y el capital, pero unas relaciones más cercanas con Rusia crearán riesgos reales para la integración de Turquía y el resto del mundo”, afirma dicho oficial, “y si Occidente puede probar que Turquía ayuda a Moscú a evadir las sanciones, Washington puede desconectar a Turquía del dólar con sanciones secundarias”.

Erdoğan lidera este juego. No es esto lo que sorprende sino la repentina epifanía de los estadounidenses. Hace mucho tiempo que se sabe muy bien que el presidente turco no es amigo de nadie, tampoco de Rusia. Hace tiempo que han quedado en el olvido los acontecimientos del golpe fallido de 2016 y cualquier político racional debe actuar únicamente según los intereses del país que representa. La única pregunta es cuáles son. Es evidente que Turquía no solo aspira a ser un poder regional influyente, sino que intentará usar su papel como uno de los polos de un emergente mundo multipolar, extendiendo su influencia a la región de Asia Central, Transcaucasia, Asia Menor y el norte de África, creando así una esfera de influencia siguiendo el ejemplo del antiguo Imperio Otomano. Esos planes chocan con la estrategia de dominación global estadounidense y es probable que Washington esté más molesto por ello que con el juego de la guerra y las sanciones en el que Turquía intenta pescar en río revuelto.

Es importante para Rusia recordar que estará a buenas con los turcos mientras siga siendo fuerte. Si no lo es, Turquía será la primera en lanzar un mordisco. Siempre ha sido así y es ingenuo pensar que algo ha cambiado.

En general, como se esperaba, la reunión de Lviv acabó en nada. Y no podía ser de otra manera por la misma razón por la que Minsk-2 no se implementó. Con la arrogancia del actual régimen de Kiev, que se ha creído su poder, la decisión de continuar o finalizar la guerra no se toma en Ucrania sino en Washington y Londres. Y ellos no quieren la paz, al menos no de momento.

Pueden preguntarse qué pasa con el secretario general de Naciones Unidas. ¿En qué estaba pensando él? En nada, en realidad. Gracias al esfuerzo de Estados Unidos, las personas que lideran Naciones Unidas y otras organizaciones internacionales hace tiempo que se han convertido en hombres de paja diseñados para cubrir importantes eventos con su presencia. ¿En qué podía estar pensando António Guterres? Posiblemente en cómo salir rápidamente de la hospitalaria tierra de Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Celebrando el asesinato de civiles...., va quedando muy claro cual es el bando de las ratas de cloaca y los hijos de perra, y también el de los retrasados mentales porque menuda propaganda fina fina y sutil..., si algún neutral lee ese vómito se convertirá en pro-ruso al momento. Al basurero de cabeza.



El asesinato de civiles se está dando desde 2014 en este conflicto. Este es un caso más. Llueve sobre mojado.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Habrá respuesta al atentado de anoche. Y la respuesta será asimétrica, no van a cargarse a ningún familiar.
Parece que no habéis aprendido nada en todos estos años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Habrá respuesta al atentado de anoche. Y la respuesta será asimétrica, no van a cargarse a mimgún familiar.
> Parece que no habéis aprendido nada en todos estos años.



La respuesta más probable será la eliminación de otra unidad operativa de la OTAN, o dos.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El teniente coronel Oleksandr Nakonechnyy, jefe de la dirección del SBU para la región de Kirovohrad, se ha suicidado en Kirovohrad. El oficial de contrainteligencia de carrera se voló los sesos con un arma de servicio a última hora de la noche, según informan los medios de comunicación ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La turbina Siemens no ha sido entregada a la rusa "Gazprom"*
> 19 de agosto de 2022
> 
> .................En respuesta a la presencia de la turbina en Alemania, Siemens tuiteó una lista de reproducción de Spotify que podría comenzar con "So Lonely" de Police
> ...



Waiting for my turbine (man) - Lou Reed
Walk on the wild side - Lou Reed
Just a little be harder - Janis Joplin
I was born under a wandering turbine (star) - Lee Marvin.
....
Y muchas más.


*D.E.P Darya Dugina victima del estado terrorista de Ucrania*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (21 Ago 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Jugada maestra de PUTIN... maneja hasta el clima.



O que los dioses estén de su lado


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas del orden en Melitopol detienen a un ex oficial ucraniano por cometer sabotaje

Las fuerzas del orden de Melitopol, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, han detenido a un presunto saboteador. Era un oficial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dijo la administración de la ciudad. Según los investigadores, el hombre estaba controlando los vuelos de la aviación militar rusa en el aeródromo local.

Los agentes de la ley encontraron en el piso del oficial armas y munición, componentes para fabricar explosivos, manuales sobre el uso del arsenal militar en lengua ucraniana y símbolos ucranianos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Plutarko (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aparte de que denota desesperación por parte de los otánicos. Si las cosas te están yendo bien, no recurres a esa clase de acciones.
> 
> Con ese atentado, desacreditas al frente de los mass media y de Twitter.



Depende como presentes la información. Un atentado terrorista siempre se puede vender como una arriesgada operación de unos héroes infiltrados en territorio enemigo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

Eres de la UGT o de COMISIONES...esos siempre daban bocadillo...


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> La mafia, al menos la italiana, tiene por tradición *NO TOCAR LAS FAMILIAS*. Es parte del código de honor. No creo que haya muchos ejemplos de que lo hayan roto.
> No sé otras mafias si siguen el mismo patrón. Seguramente las mexicanas matan hasta el perro de la familia. Pero los italianos, no.



Mientras hay pan para todos si se cumple 

Cuando escasea el pan, o solo queda un horno para hacer pan, matan familias, ya que las familias mafiosas están por debajo de la cadena trófica de mando


----------



## cebollin-o (21 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Celebrando el asesinato de civiles...., va quedando muy claro cual es el bando de las ratas de cloaca y los hijos de perra, y también el de los retrasados mentales porque menuda propaganda fina fina y sutil..., si algún neutral lee ese vómito se convertirá en pro-ruso al momento. Al basurero de cabeza.



Asesinar un civil, bombardear una central nuclear, una presa, un puente...
Han perdido y necesitan sembrar pánico en la población.
La estrategia tiene nombre: terrorismo


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El primer paso, como todos sabemos, fue la anexión por parte de rusia mediante la fuerza militar del territorio de un país soberano y la promoción y facilitación del movimiento insurgente terrorista del dombass
> 
> No nos confundamos



Lo cual no quiere decir que los Rockefeller están acabados. La dura lucha competidora entre las primeras veinte familias mundiales nunca acaba trágicamente, con el exterminio físico de los rivales, como ocurrió con el clan de los Kennedy, que ni siquiera entraba en el primer centenar. En la primera «veintena» por lo general se alcanza el «armisticio del agua». El término está cogido del libro de Kipling sobre Mowgli. ¿Se acuerda? Hay sequia en la jungla, el elefante con la trompa anuncia el armisticio, el antílope bebe agua con avidez al lado del tigre, sin temer el ataque del depredador. En la jungla de piedra también hay su «armisticio del agua». Me recuerda la simbólica portada del libro de Alexandr Zinóviev «Cumbres Hendidas» – dos ratas se están estrangulando con las patitas derechas, mientras que se dan el apretón con las izquierdas. La ilustración refleja perfectamente la situación en la cumbre del poder mundial.


----------



## chemarin (21 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es una _boutade _porque si lo tomamos en serio es directamente incitación al asesinato de inocentes y apología del terrorismo.
> 
> Como si yo dijera, hipotéticamente claro. no lo digo en serio, que habría que volar el palco del Bernabéu, por ejemplo.



Pues creo que Cao de Benós lo piensa en serio, pero en fin, no podremos comprobarlo.


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo hay dos trending topic en twitter: 5º OTAN y 11º Dugin.

En el primero hay una fuerte controversia. Ya no es la unánime repulsa a Rusia de hace pocos meses. El caso de la finlandesa ha tenido un fuerte impacto.

OTAN - Búsqueda de Twitter / Twitter

En el segundo

Dugin - Búsqueda de Twitter / Twitter


_Hoy, el Jefe de la Administración Presidencial en Ucrania, Andrey Yermak, dijo que "Nuestra tarea es asegurarnos de que no sólo la generación actual de rusos, sino sus hijos y nietos paguen". Ocho horas después, la hija de Alexander Dugin, Darya, fue asesinada.

_


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Videos tras el asesinato por los Otanicos de la hija de Alexander Duguin. Vemos al padre desesperado.



Mucha gente debería saber quién es el padre de esa chica

Desde que nace hasta que ve morir a su hija

Es largo, pero como todo en la vida, requiere de paladar, ojo, todo datos contrastables, si se contrastan


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

Coño...entonces no defenderas a Alberto...que ahora andara haciendo cancamos para sobrevivir no???
Porque a la factoria donde trabajo el padre no quiere volver...ni de liberado...o no???


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mucha gente debería saber quién es el padre de esa chica
> 
> Desde que nace hasta que ve morir a su hija
> 
> Es largo, pero como todo en la vida, requiere de paladar, ojo, todo datos contrastables, si se contrastan



Es un crimen brutal y más que esa niña no tiene culpa de nada, no hay excusa posible, un crimen atroz digno de los Otanicos satánicos .


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Alexander Dugin


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Asesinar un civil, bombardear una central nuclear, una presa, un puente...
> Todo esto tiene un nombre: terrorismo



Los puentes y cualquier vía de comunicación siempre han sido objetivos militares, bombardearlos no se puede considerar como táctica terrorista (el objetivo es interrumpir las comunicaciones del enemigo, no causar miedo ); y matar a un civil no combatiente indefenso a cientos de kilómetros del frente tampoco lo es porque la reacción va a ser de rabia y cólera, no de terror o miedo.


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es un crimen brutal y más que esa niña no tiene culpa de nada, no hay excusa posible, un crimen atroz digno de los Otanicos satánicos .



Todas las muertes son atrozes 

Pero si mi padre fuese Alexander Dugin, ya me preocuparía de irme a Okinawa a vivir


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

No te preocupes...a ese no le faltara el marisco...te va a crear un partido rojo y amazig que te cangas por las brangas...

La longaniza y el marisco atan mucho...a la politica ...bueno, el chorizo perro...lo mismo es.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> No os veo muy preocupados por lo de la hija de Dugin, a pesar de tener el evento toda la pinta de ser un cisne negro.
> 
> Empiezan como la mafia a matar a las familias, y se va a liar mucho más de lo que ya está, y nos va a salpicar mucho más de lo que ya lo está haciendo.



Matan intencionadamente a la hija, la prensa dice que el objetivo era el padre y que es antioccidental, cuando Duguin es paneuropeo, solo esta en contra de las politicas y planes anglosajones de dominio mundial.




PD- El terrorismo se combate con mas terrorismo, *han empezado ellos !!!.*


----------



## thanos2 (21 Ago 2022)

Una buena e inteligente sátira sobre la guerra, los medios de manipulación, y los negocios de EEUU tras sus guerras en la serie Dinosaurs:









La guerra de los Frutos Secos Parte I - Familia Sinclair @024







lafamiliasinclair.blogspot.com













La guerra de los Frutos Secos Parte II - Familia Sinclair @025







lafamiliasinclair.blogspot.com


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

_"En su canal de telegramas, Daria Dugina planteó el tema de Bellingcat y de Hristo Grozev, que trabaja para él". 

"Es un esquema extremadamente importante para entender quiénes son estos compañeros de Bellingcat. Y por supuesto, lo más interesante es que estos "independientes" (dependientes del DemParty estadounidense y del MI6) no sólo participan en infowars..." 

sino en casos reales - como la historia con el intento de secuestro del avión. Cómo Groziev, un personaje vinculado a la inteligencia occidental, que tiene conexiones negras en grandes cuerpos globalistas, se ve involucrado en una operación planeada para tener lugar dentro de Rusia". - Daria Dugina

_


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Voy 


Primero te busco


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay dos trending topic en twitter: 5º OTAN y 11º Dugin.
> 
> En el primero hay una fuerte controversia. Ya no es la unánime repulsa a Rusia de hace pocos meses. El caso de la finlandesa ha tenido un fuerte impacto.
> 
> ...



Andrey Yermak uno de los candidatos a pagar el pato


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por empezar tengo mis dudas de que este atentado sea de "los servicios de ucrania". Creo que los únicos que tienen la infraestructura y alcance para hacerlo son la CIA o los ingleses (quizás más estos últimos incluso).



En la federacion rusa hay 5.000.000 de tartaros y tal como estan las cosas los agentes occidentales en Rusia estan todos monitorizados, yo apuesto por los servicios secretos ucranianos, que los que hallan puesto la bomba sean musulmanes o eslavos, solo son detalles, pagando contratas mercenarios.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El asesinato de civiles se está dando desde 2014 en este conflicto. Este es un caso más. Llueve sobre mojado.



No te digo que no, pero eso no quita de enviar al ignore a quienes los celebren


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## pgas (21 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los puentes y cualquier vía de comunicación siempre han sido objetivos militares, bombardearlos no se puede considerar como táctica terrorista (el objetivo es interrumpir las comunicaciones del enemigo, no causar miedo ); y *matar a un civil no combatiente indefenso *a cientos de kilómetros del frente* tampoco lo es *porque la reacción va a ser de rabia y cólera, no de terror o miedo.




mande?? un atentado indiscriminado o dirigido contra civiles es una táctica terrorista, y el terrorismo sí es una forma de guerra, 





__





Guerra contra el «terrorismo» [Red Voltaire]


Guerra contra el «terrorismo» | En los años 1980, Estados Unidos e Israel crearon el concepto de «terrorismo internacional» para desacreditar a todos los movimientos de (...) [Red Voltaire]




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## niraj (21 Ago 2022)

Según PerfilFalso, ese arma biológica es producido por USA y está en su arsenal de armas químicas. Copio una parte:

_*El Ejército de EE.UU ha usado la toxina botulínica como arma química contra las tropas rusas. Se trata de la toxina biológica más potente en la naturaleza producida por la bacteria Clostridium Botolium. Es un arma prohibida, pero el Ejército de EE.UU tiene almacenada este arma en Pine Bluff Arsenal (Arkansas) bajo el código XR.*_
...


El texto completo:









Perfil Falso


Divulgación y geopolitica




t.me


----------



## coscorron (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Matan intencionadamente a la hija, la prensa dice que el objetivo era el padre y que es antioccidental, cuando Duguin es paneuropeo, solo esta en contra de las politicas y planes anglosajones de dominio mundial.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163015
> 
> ...



Espero que no sea así porque si Rusia decide desatar ataques terroristas en Europa perderá en parte el apoyo que consigue día a día... Nuestros líderes apoyando por segunda vez en picos años el terrorismo???? Primero ISIS y ahora financiando y armando terroristas ucranianos. Nos merecemos el frío y el hambre que vamos por haber sido tan complacientes y no haber cuidado más las democracias. La UE debe desaparecer para que los gobiernos nacionales empiecen a asumir responsabilidades.

PD Y además usan armas prohibidas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La OTAN entiende esto muy bien, por lo que es mucho más rentable para la Alianza probar primero la mencionada agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Transnistria con impunidad.



Cancelada la ofensiva de las AFU de septiembre, Transnistria es un objetivo facil para las entrenadas e inactivas tropas ukras, pero aniquilar a 1.500 soldados rusos que estan desplegados en Tiraspol, no parece muy sensato, los rusos podrian lanzar una ofensiva contra Nikolaev y no parar hasta Odessa, *pero puede que sea eso lo que busca la Nato.*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *Espero que no sea así porque si Rusia decide desatar ataques terroristas en Europa perderá en parte el apoyo que consigue día a día...*



¿Estos hijos de puta leen lo que escriben?


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

El que te focka
No has rebatido ni un dato de rasputin 

Eres como Pfizer y su publicación del 97% de inmunidad con pauta completa.


----------



## aurariola (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la federacion rusa hay 5.000.000 de tartaros y tal como estan las cosas los agentes occidentales en Rusia estan todos monitorizados, yo apuesto por los servicios secretos ucranianos, que los que hallan puesto la bomba sean musulmanes o eslavos, solo son detalles, pagando contratas mercenarios.



hace unos dias le callo un misil a un judio viejo y pastoso en ucrania, uno de esos que sobrevive y medra como los virus........... no descartaria la venganza judia, dicho lo cual si en las guerras murieran los que mandan la mayoria no comenzarian nunca, lo mejor que podria pasar es que cayeran unos cuantos importantes ucranianos o mejor americanos. la vida de un "elegido" vale mas que la de miles de "desgraciados" caidos en el frente.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Espero que no sea así porque si Rusia decide desatar ataques terroristas en Europa perderá en parte el apoyo que consigue día a día...



Seguramente sea asi, pero si un coche bomba estalla en el centro de Londres matando a la hija de un importante politico britanico, haria replantearse muchas cosas a los paises europeos de la UE.


----------



## John Nash (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seguramente sea asi, pero si un coche bomba estalla en el centro de Londres matando a la hija de un importante politico britanico, haria replantearse muchas cosas a los paises europeos de la UE.



Lo primero sería depurar responsabilidades para saber con certeza quienes quieren implicar a quien y con qué objetivo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¡¡QUÉ!! ISIS mis cojones.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por empezar tengo mis dudas de que este atentado sea de "los servicios de ucrania". Creo que los únicos que tienen la infraestructura y alcance para hacerlo son la CIA o los ingleses (quizás más estos últimos incluso).
> 
> 
> Están caldeando los ánimos porque quieren una III GM estos hijos de puta. Eso es claro.
> ...



Después de los grandes éxitos rusos bombardeando una central nuclear bajo su poder y rusos bombardeando una cárcel de prisioneros ucranianos, igual llega a nuestras pantallas rusos bombardeando coches en Moscú.

Kievywood está a tope con la producción de nuevas películas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Iban a por el padre, por lo que la muerte de su hija hay que verla como un daño colateral de la guerra. Como cuando un misil de crucero ruso impacta en un edificio de apartamentos en Ucrania cusando la muerte de decenas de civiles (flautistas, gaiteros, acordeonistas, tamborileros, etc)



Pues Amnistia Internacional dice que usan a los civiles de escudos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Entonces en qué quedamos? Es un acto miserable y hay que rechazarlo, pero Rusia debe responder con otro acto miserable y ese sí que habrá que aplaudirlo?



No tienes ni idea de lo que significa hacer una campaña de asesinatos selectivos en Rusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No se lo pongas tan difícil, hombre. Por mi experiencia a esta gente hay que dárselo todo muy mascao, o en su defecto acompañado de flechas y colorines.



Hombre pues no me fio de AI pero hay está.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Ah vale, entonces estará hablando de imponer sanciones a Occidente. Todo aclarado.



Hombre, conociendo a los rusos será contundentes y personales, no lo dude.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Minas prohibidas que se extienden, ataques a la central nuclear, ataque biológico,
> asesinato de personalidades, puente de Crimea amenazado... La banda del 'Oeste'
> reclama, desesperadamente, cambios significativos antes de que se congelen el culo.
> 
> Han cruzado muchos umbrales con la esperanza de que el oso furioso se equivoque.



Este Invierno va a ser espantoso.


----------



## Bartleby (21 Ago 2022)

De vez en cuando, hasta Revilla dice algo sensato


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Ago 2022)

Desde un principio critiqué la hipocresía e hijoputez de Europa aportando armas para que la guerra se alargase generando más muertos ucranianos, pues ahora Putin está haciendo lo mismo con los rusos. Después de los ataques a Crimea y a territorio ruso en aumento, un atentado en pleno Moscú es intolerable.

Es evidente que lo están calentando para que muerda, pero eso mismo fue lo que hicieron en el 2014, lo provocaron hasta que en el 2022 mordió el anzuelo con las consecuencias de tardar tanto. Y ahora le están haciendo lo mismo, que siga así sin mover un dedo que llegará un momento donde no le quedará más remedio que hacer algo, y una vez volverá a ser la peor solución y demasiado tarde.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> El primer paso, como todos sabemos, fue la anexión por parte de rusia mediante la fuerza militar del territorio de un país soberano y la promoción y facilitación del movimiento insurgente terrorista del dombass
> 
> No nos confundamos



Territorio con población limpiable y los interesados llegaron tarde.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Hasta de la sequía se alegra el sarnoso perdedor hijo de puta



Eres un desgraciado y perdedor soplapollos, que escribas aquí es la prueba.


----------



## Como El Agua (21 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas expulsaron a las fuerzas ucranianas del pequeño pueblo de Blagodatnoye. 
El puente Varvarskiy que conecta la ciudad de Nikolayev con Occidente ha sido bombardeado. Es posible que los rusos quieran volar este puente por completo y luego avanzar hacia el norte para aislar completamente a Nikolayev de los suministros y refuerzos.


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

HDLGP

El lo que ha dicho es que las drogas cuando se vendían y estaban en las estanterías, no había crimen ni monguers con efectos secundarios como los que gastas 

Que años tienes? 











Cuando la cocaína y la heroína se vendían con normalidad en la prensa española del siglo XX


Su comercialización fue muy habitual y legal hasta prácticamente las década de 1920, pero incluso en 1944 podemos encontrar anuncios de productos hechos con las actuales drogas ilegalizadas



www.abc.es


----------



## niraj (21 Ago 2022)

[ Photo ]
Las agencias de noticias ucranianas se regocijan y expresan la esperanza de que continúen los ataques terroristas. Y Ucrania en este momento exige que Occidente reconozca a Rusia como "patrocinador del terrorismo"…









КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me


----------



## lapetus (21 Ago 2022)

Es ACOJONANTE la *doble moral* de los medios globalistas.
Ahora mismo hay "comentaristas" (bastante sospechosos) en los comentarios de la noticia del atentado, alegrándose y diciendo que le parece bien matar a la hija de un adversario ideológico. ENTONCES SI ESTÁ BIEN MATAR MUJERES.

Ahora si vas tu y protestas contra cualquiera de las basuras impuestas por la oligarquía, entonces es delito de odio, y te censuran al momento de comentar y te banean la cuenta, y te persigue la policía.

Esta es la tiranía de los masones. Libertad y tolerancia sólo cuando ellos están fuera del poder. En cuanto lo toman, se acabó toda libertad.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Desde un principio critiqué la hipocresía e hijoputez de Europa aportando armas para que la guerra se alargase generando más muertos ucranianos, pues ahora Putin está haciendo lo mismo con los rusos. Después de los ataques a Crimea y a territorio ruso en aumento, un atentado en pleno Moscú es intolerable.
> 
> Es evidente que lo están calentando para que muerda, pero eso mismo fue lo que hicieron en el 2014, lo provocaron hasta que en el 2022 mordió el anzuelo con las consecuencias de tardar tanto. Y ahora le están haciendo lo mismo, que siga así sin mover un dedo que llegará un momento donde no le quedará más remedio que hacer algo, y una vez volverá a ser la peor solución y demasiado tarde.



Ese es el problema de Putiniano, que llega tarde con las malas consecuencias que eso conlleva .
Si los Otanicos o sus perros ukros invaden Transnistria y no nueve un dedo será la prueba definitiva, eso de esperar y ver cómo hace Putiniano no sirve, hay que anticiparse.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno por fin, una bandera blanca en circulo rojo en el mapa ucraniano de liberación de territorio por los rusos cerca de Nikolaiv, les ha costado ponerla y encima el mando ucraniano diciendo que es un éxito parcial.




*At Mykolaiv direction Russian forces conducting assault actions at Vasylki-Blahodatne direction, have partial success, seized southern part of Blahodatne village, - General Staff of Armed Forces of Ukraine says in the morning report*


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Ago 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comienza la producción en masa de misiles Zircon y continúa la producción de misiles Kinzhal — Shoigu*


----------



## alexforum (21 Ago 2022)

Noooo es un valor artificial !! Jojojo..


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre, conociendo a los rusos será contundentes y personales, no lo dude.



¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo más específico de cómo crees que será su respuesta?

Le pregunté antes a Nico pero no ha habido una respuesta en concreto sobre la acción que según él Rusia debe acometer.

Todo esto dando por sentado que realmente haya sido un atentado y no un trabajito interno o un ajuste de cuentas. Algunos sacan conclusiones demasiado rápido y luego se llevan sorpresas.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

El Pis de Bilderberg justificando el terrorismo:


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo más específico de cómo crees que será su respuesta?
> 
> Le pregunté antes a Nico pero no ha habido una respuesta en concreto sobre la acción que según él Rusia debe acometer.
> 
> Todo esto dando por sentado que realmente haya sido un atentado y no un trabajito interno o un ajuste de cuentas. Algunos sacan conclusiones demasiado rápido y luego se llevan sorpresas.



Creo que los del Vogue van a perder a una colaboradora próximamente...


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Alexander Duguin habla perfectamente seis idiomas; ruso, italiano, aleman, frances, ingles y español.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

El crimen de Darya Dugin clama venganza al cielo, o el Monje hace algo contundente o lo ingresaran en un convento donde resuelva de una vez sus dudas existenciales. Esto es terrorismo puro y duro efectuado sobre familiares de personalidades rusas, he visto ha cerdo sudado advertir de una contundente accion rusa en las proximas horas, espero que sea sobre su propio pellejo. Ucrania es un estado terrorista, los que lo apoyan son TERRORISTAS.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El imperio de La France, ha sido expulsado de Mali y pronto de Níger.
> 
> Necesitan urgentemente otro trabajo (sucio), y ahí lo tienen...
> ¡Et vive la France !
> Una manera de irse al estercolero, como otra cualquiera.



Claro, tanto China como Rusia le están poniendo a Occidente cada día más difícil el saqueo de recursos.

Y sin esos recursos el dinero de Occidente no vamos a decir que vale nada, digamos que valdría muy poco.

Quién sabe, tal vez un 1000% de inflación si se hiciera el ajuste hoy.


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Creo que los del Vogue van a perder a una colaboradora próximamente...



Eso sería escalar bastante, no crees?


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Ago 2022)

Estar con Rusia no implica ser totalmente acrítico con ella y con Putin.
Están llevando muy mal todo este asunto y el cuidado que están teniendo y la contención lo están interpretando como debilidad, hace ya mucho tiempo que tendrían que haber destruido todos los centros de mando en Kiev, los edificios gubernamentales y haber puesto en el punto de mira al zelensky y su gobierno, y entre otras cosas no haber permitido que Kiev fuera la pasarela Cibeles dónde han ido todos los psicópatas de la UE ha hacerse la foto con ese monigote, no lo han hecho y se les está torciendo mucho la situación, si Putin sigue con esta blandenguería se va a ver en serías dificultadas a no más tardar.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso sería escalar bastante, no crees?



Claro moreno, asesinar a la hija de un asesor del Monje es una broma inocente.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando los excrementos cubren el pavimento:


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro moreno, asesinar a la hija de un asesor del Monje es una broma inocente.



Entonces dices que ya te han llegado las pruebas de que efectivamente ha sido un atentado y de quién lo ha ordenado? El tipo de explosivo, el resultado de la autopsia, quién lo ha reivindicado, etc.

Vaya vaya, entonces eso de estar bien situado va a ser real y no solamente está en tu cabeza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Según PerfilFalso, ese arma biológica es producido por USA y está en su arsenal de armas químicas. Copio una parte:
> 
> _*El Ejército de EE.UU ha usado la toxina botulínica como arma química contra las tropas rusas. Se trata de la toxina biológica más potente en la naturaleza producida por la bacteria Clostridium Botolium. Es un arma prohibida, pero el Ejército de EE.UU tiene almacenada este arma en Pine Bluff Arsenal (Arkansas) bajo el código XR.*_
> ...
> ...



Esa variante en concreto de Clostridium se usa en medicina para ciertas enfermedades....pocos fabricantes deben haber.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

¿Picará el khan pederasta el anzuelo (otra vez)?


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (21 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ... El 18 de agosto, el Estado Mayor ucraniano informó de que unos 44.300 soldados rusos habían perdido la vida en el conflicto desde el 24 de febrero, mientras que 1.889 tanques, 4.179 vehículos blindados y acorazados, 3.061 vehículos, 1.010 piezas de artillería, 265 lanzadores de cohetes de campaña múltiples, 234 aviones de combate, 93 vehículos especiales, 197 helicópteros y 793 aviones no tripulados rusos fueron destruidos o derribados...



Estas cifras son irreales. Es posible que la cifra de 45.000 bajas sean incluidos muertos, heridos, desaparecidos de las fuerzas rusas y de las repúblicas, incluso algo superiores, pero las cifras de pérdida de material son ya directamente propaganda de consumo rápido. No se las cree nadie, nada más que la borregada que necesita creerlas.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Entonces dices que ya te han llegado las pruebas de que efectivamente ha sido un atentado y de quién lo ha ordenado? El tipo de explosivo, el resultado de la autopsia, quién lo ha reivindicado, etc.
> 
> Vaya vaya, entonces eso de estar bien situado va a ser real y no solamente está en tu cabeza.



Me sudan la polla las pruebas, esto no es Ley & Orden, esto es la guerra, los nazis andan realizando atentados terroristas continuamente, y ahora resulta que esto es un fallo mecánico, vete a cagar, espero que el cerdo lo pague caro no, carísimo.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

No quiero ni imaginar el dolor de ese padre sabiendo que el era el objetivo, deseo que Banderastan siga la suerte de Sodoma y Gomorra


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Y estoy de acuerdo:


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso sería escalar bastante, no crees?



Cuenta de acceso limitado, un cm pronazi a ijnore @ZHU DE no pierdas el tiempo con esté anormal


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Habrá respuesta al atentado de anoche. Y la respuesta será asimétrica, no van a cargarse a mimgún familiar.
> Parece que no habéis aprendido nada en todos estos años.



Esque DEBE haber respuesta o sino los animas a continuar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Entonces que sugieres en su lugar? te veo muy puesto en ello


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Eres rápido pillándolas, en efecto y además me han ordenado que le de por culo a un tal Pifiado con Lucille.


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me sudan la polla las pruebas, esto no es Ley & Orden, esto es la guerra, los nazis andan realizando atentados terroristas continuamente, y ahora resulta que esto es un fallo mecánico, vete a cagar, espero que el cerdo lo pague caro no, carísimo.



Cuánta elegancia desprenden tus palabras...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Honkler (21 Ago 2022)

Rusia debería eliminar a Zelenski, directamente y sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esto les jode más que 20 bases destruidas. Como me lo estoy pasando, JAJAJAJA
SLAVA UKRAINI!!
¡¡MUERTE A RUSIA!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo más específico de cómo crees que será su respuesta?
> 
> Le pregunté antes a Nico pero no ha habido una respuesta en concreto sobre la acción que según él Rusia debe acometer.
> 
> Todo esto dando por sentado que realmente haya sido un atentado y no un trabajito interno o un ajuste de cuentas. Algunos sacan conclusiones demasiado rápido y luego se llevan sorpresas.



Colega, no soy adivino, la última vez que alguien hizo algo parecido en el Líbano secuestraron a familiares de los promotores y los devolvieron en cubitos de sopa gallina blanca.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

*El embargo de petróleo le costará a Rusia unos 140.000 millones al año.

El PIB se contraerá un 9,5% en 2022 por las sanciones internacionales y el paro subirá en 3,8 millones de personas.

Los ciudadanos rusos han retirado de los depósitos bancarios en el primer semestre 21.600 millones de dólares.*









El embargo de petróleo le costará a Rusia unos 140.000 millones al año


El PIB se contraerá un 9,5% en 2022 por las sanciones internacionales y el paro subirá en 3,8 millones de personas



www.abc.es


----------



## jorgitonew (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alexander Duguin habla perfectamente seis idiomas; ruso, italiano, aleman, frances, ingles y español.



como sabes que habla ruso?


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> como sabes que habla ruso?



Un palpito de esos...


----------



## El_Suave (21 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Asesinar un civil, bombardear una central nuclear, una presa, un puente...
> Han perdido y necesitan sembrar pánico en la población.
> La estrategia tiene nombre: terrorismo



Ya lo dice el acrónimo NATO: *NA*zi *T*errorist *O*rganization


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Todas las muertes son atrozes
> 
> Pero si mi padre fuese Alexander Dugin, ya me preocuparía de irme a Okinawa a vivir



No colega no, las muertes son atroces pero no son iguales, esto a sido un ataque contra la "inteligencia" rusa, una amenaza al cuerpo de mando.

Como viva o deje de vivir la familia del SrDugin no es de mi incumbencia.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

*El nuevo giro de la guerra de Ucrania

Si las tendencias actuales continúan, la caída de Putin parece sólo cuestión de tiempo.*

*El Ejército ucraniano ha comenzado a atacar de forma constante objetivos militares en territorio ruso, lo que revela el fracaso de la estrategia de Moscú*

Además, esta vez las cosas parecen diferentes, ya que no sólo los ucranianos intentan volar o incendiar instalaciones militares en *Moscú* y otras regiones rusas, sino que atacan el territorio ruso o el que Moscú afirma que es ruso (si se refiere a Crimea) con armas de alta precisión de largo alcance. Sólo la semana pasada se registraron casos de este tipo en las *regiones de Briansk y Lipetsk, *mientras que en *Crimea *una importante base de la *fuerza aérea militar de Saki *y grandes almacenes de municiones en *Dzhankoy *fueron destruidos casi por completo en ataques presenciados por cientos de personas de la zona y que provocaron una evacuación masiva de la población civil local.

Después de ambos casos, miles de coches de pasajeros inundaron el puente de Kerch, terminado en 2018 y que une Crimea con la Rusia continental (varios altos administradores de la península ocupada también huyeron a Moscú)

*Parece evidente que la guerra ha cambiado de rumbo. *El presidente Putin insistió en febrero en que el objetivo de la “operación especial” era aumentar la seguridad de Rusia y eliminar algunas “amenazas” causadas por la “militarización” de Ucrania. Así que, *a medida que la guerra llegue a la propia Rusia, será cada vez más difícil afirmar que “todo va según el plan original”*

Además, un desafío aún mayor para el Kremlin proviene del hecho de que parece que Rusia no puede responder en consecuencia a las acciones ucranianas. Durante meses, los funcionarios rusos han reiterado que atacarán el cuartel general del alto mando ucraniano si las fuerzas ucranianas infligen daños en el territorio ruso, pero hasta ahora no se ha registrado ninguna represalia.

Todo esto convierte la guerra en curso en un símbolo de la creciente impotencia de Rusia y reducirá aún más su apoyo en Rusia, ya que algunas fuentes afirman que las últimas encuestas indican que sólo el 41% de los rusos apoyan la guerra, mientras que el 48% se mantiene en contra.

Insisto en que parece que Putin está ahora en peligro, ya que se cree que las acciones ucranianas son una autodefensa bien justificada (se mencionó que los ataques aéreos contra objetivos ucranianos disminuyeron en dos tercios tras la destrucción de la base aérea de Saki)









El nuevo giro de la guerra de Ucrania


El Ejército ucraniano ha comenzado a atacar de forma constante objetivos militares en territorio ruso, lo que revela el fracaso de la estrategia de Moscú




www.larazon.es


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Ya sabemos que, tanto Dugin como su hija, fueron sancionados por EEUU justo iniciada la 'operación'.
Sin embargo, como cuestión práctica -Putin y su gobierno no son tan emocionales- da igual quién fue
el responsable, ya que este ataque servirá para movilizar al pueblo ruso en lo que sea que su gobierno
haya preparado para la siguiente etapa de esta 'operación técnico-militar'.

Nunca hacer lo que el enemigo quiera que hagas, principio elemental.


----------



## El_Suave (21 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Rusia debería eliminar a Zelenski, directamente y sin contemplaciones.



Y convertir un muñeco de guiñol en un mártir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

putin no es exactamente Rusia, es un monje


----------



## mareas (21 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> De vez en cuando, hasta Revilla dice algo sensato



Hace un par de viernes, en La Sexta, por la noche, este hombre estaba hablando muy claro.
Decía que todo el mundo sabe que la guerra la está ganando Rusia, que Ucrania no puede ganar y que hay que obligar a Zelenski a sentarsr a negociar la paz.
El presentador intentó cortarle varias veces, cambiando de tema y poniendo videos de otros asuntos, pero Revilla no cambió de tema y finalmente pusieron anuncios rapidamente y cuando volvieron de la publicidad, a Revilla ya le habían sentado.
Cada vez les es más complicado a los mass mierda acallar las voces.
Yo ya temo que este hombre sufra un repentino "accidente"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Pis de Bilderberg justificando el terrorismo:



Yo que la señora Botín me metería en un bunquer y no saldría en años.


----------



## bigplac (21 Ago 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que USA esta debatiendo declarar a rusia estado terrorista, una respuesta de Rusia en forma de bomba contra un civil usano es lo mejor que les podría pasar.

Además no es necesario que sea la propia Rusia. Cualquiera deseoso de vengar el crimen les sirve


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El crimen de Darya Dugin clama venganza al cielo, o el Monje hace algo contundente o lo ingresaran en un convento donde resuelva de una vez sus dudas existenciales. Esto es terrorismo puro y duro efectuado sobre familiares de personalidades rusas, he visto ha cerdo sudado advertir de una contundente accion rusa en las proximas horas, espero que sea sobre su propio pellejo. Ucrania es un estado terrorista, los que lo apoyan son TERRORISTAS.



Si no hay respuesta les das carta blanca, va a ser que no.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

*La extraña reacción de los medios oficiales del Kremlin ante la muerte de Daria Dugina:

La hija de un personaje muy influyente en el Kremlin*

Los hechos ocurrieron cerca de Bolshiye Vyaziomy, en la región de Moscú. La fallecida es hija de Aleksandr Dugin, fundador en 1993 del Partido Nacional Bolchevique (PNB), una organización extremista que mezclaba el comunismo, el nazismo y el nacionalismo ruso. Hoy en día Dugin es un personaje muy influyente en el Kremlin, principalmente como teórico del llamado eurasianismo, una ideología nacionalista que recoge muchos aspectos de los postulados del PNB, mezclado por una fuerte tendencia a las teorías conspiratorias, teorías que Dugin y sus simpatizantes utilizan para extender la influencia rusa en Occidente.

*Dugina apoyaba la represión contra los rusos que rechazan la invasión de Ucrania*

Al igual que su padre, Dugina era una firme apologista de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, presentándola como un “choque” de civilizaciones entre el “globalismo” y el “eurasianismo”, e incluso apoyaba con entusiasmo las medidas represivas del régimen Putin contra los ciudadanos rusos que rechazan la guerra, llegado a afirmar: “No habrá purgas. Será una autolimpieza“.

*Un posible intento de asesinato dirigido contra su padre: «tenían muchos enemigos»*

Sobre la muerte de Dugina, el medio ruso Lenta.ru habla abiertamente de “asesinato”, señalando lo siguiente: “Los expertos creen que el objetivo era el propio Aleksandr Dugin, pero en el último momento decidió ir en otro automóvil“. Anoche, el periódico ruso Gazeta.ru señala que el coche que conducía la fallecida era de su padre. Este medio también ha publicado otra noticia sobre estos hechos señalando lo siguiente: “Un amigo de la fallecida, Sergei Alexandrov, dijo que la muerte de Daria Dugina fue un atentado contra su “posición política y puntos de vista patrióticos”, informa el canal de televisión REN”.

En el canal de Telegram de REN se señala que Alexandrov afirmó que tanto Dugin como su hija “tenían muchos enemigos”, y se citan las siguientes palabras de ese amigo de la fallecida: “Hubo diferentes precedentes por parte de los enemigos, en el contexto de aquellas personas que declararon abiertamente su rechazo a su posición. Y la mayoría de las veces esto se hizo de forma anónima”.

*El extraño tratamiento de lo ocurrido en los medios del Kremlin*

Lo más llamativo de estos hechos ha sido la extraña reacción de los medios oficiales del Kremlin. La agencia oficial RIA Novosti publicó un escueto mensaje en Telegram horas después de los hechos, cuando la noticia ya llevaba casi una hora difundiéndose en las redes sociales. El texto afirmaba: “Un automóvil se incendió en la carretera en el distrito de Odintsovo de la región de Moscú, dijo una fuente a RIA Novosti”. Ni una mención a la muerte de Dugina.

A su vez, la agencia oficial Tass tardó más de dos horas en publicar la noticia, y después de publicarla ha evitado toda referencia a un asesinato o un atentado, hablando simplemente de “una explosión”.

*Una misteriosa serie de asesinatos de oligarcas rusos*

Cuando se publicaron estas dos noticias de las agencias oficiales rusas, en las redes sociales los partidarios de Dugin ya estaban extendiendo diversas especulaciones, culpando a Ucrania, a la CIA, al Mossad israelí, al MI6 británico, a Occidente… Curiosamente, siendo tan aficionados a las teorías conspiratorias, ninguno de los internautas prorrusos ha planteado que pueda haber sido un ataque desde dentro, una posibilidad que no cabe descartar teniendo en cuenta lo que viene ocurriendo: desde enero hasta mayo, siete oligarcas rusos aparecieron asesinados, algunos de ellos de forma brutal. Unos crímenes que hasta ahora están rodeados de misterio, sin que hasta la fecha se haya localizado a los autores de esos asesinatos.

*Una experta en el crimen organizado ruso señala al FSB*

Sobre la muerte de Daria Dugina en lo que parece a todas luces un asesinato, la analista Olga Lautman, que se dedica a estudiar los vínculos entre el crimen organizado ruso y las entidades gubernamentales de la Federación Rusa, señalaba anoche: “Ahora la pregunta es si FSB [el principal servicio de inteligencia ruso, sucesor del KGB] hizo esto. ¿Era su padre el objetivo? Y si no es FSB, ¿quién fue el responsable?” Lautman también se ha mostrado extrañada de que las noticias sobre lo ocurrido publicadas por los medios del Kremlin no citen a los propios servicios de seguridad del Estado para informar sobre la muerte de Dugina, “considerando que ocurrió en Moscú”. 











La extraña reacción de los medios oficiales del Kremlin ante la muerte de Daria Dugina







www.outono.net


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Eso sería escalar bastante, no crees?



No, sería lo normal, todos escalan, lo que me jode es que la OTAN lo haga en mi nombre sin mi permiso ni mi opinión.

Además, como ya ha dicho un forero nuestros mandamases se han puesto una diana en la cabeza, yo los estimo mucho, pero la hora de comer se acerca y hay que preparar la mesa.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

En Siria cuando los proturcos derribaron un helicoptero ruso y torturaron y mataron al piloto, unas semanas mas tardes en Estambul voló por los aires un autobus de la fuerza aerea turca que llevaba pilotos matando a unos 15, creo recordar.

Por cierto, los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron capturados vivos unos meses mas tarde y chillaban como ratas antes de pasar a mejor vida.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Entonces dices que ya te han llegado las pruebas de que efectivamente ha sido un atentado y de quién lo ha ordenado? El tipo de explosivo, el resultado de la autopsia, quién lo ha reivindicado, etc.
> 
> Vaya vaya, entonces eso de estar bien situado va a ser real y no solamente está en tu cabeza.



Bueno de entrada quien tiene que preocuparse de lo que le entre en la cabeza son los mandamases occidentales que han apollado la operación de asesinato selectivo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

A pesar de lo que algunos dicen, Dugin, no tiene mucha importancia en el transitar de Rusia
y menos en el mundo geopolítico más allá de lo que la propaganda occidental haya vociferado..

La vaina es que los medios de comunicación occidentales han exagerado la importancia de Dugin,
colocándole como una mente maestra ideológica seguida por Putin, cuando en realidad Dugin
es un pensador y publicista ruso bastante común y corriente. Claro que, para ucros cabezahuecas,
la propaganda occidental es la realidad que manejan sus escasas neuronas. Así que, para ellos,
el Dugin es como la fuente de todo el mal y debe ser eliminado.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Entonces dices que ya te han llegado las pruebas de que efectivamente ha sido un atentado y de quién lo ha ordenado? El tipo de explosivo, el resultado de la autopsia, quién lo ha reivindicado, etc.
> 
> Vaya vaya, entonces eso de estar bien situado va a ser real y no solamente está en tu cabeza.



El terror en Moscú. Hay tanta mafia instalada en el corazón de Rusia que vaya a saber usted quién ha sido.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El crimen de Darya Dugin clama venganza al cielo, o el Monje hace algo contundente o lo ingresaran en un convento donde resuelva de una vez sus dudas existenciales. Esto es terrorismo puro y duro efectuado sobre familiares de personalidades rusas, he visto ha cerdo sudado advertir de una contundente accion rusa en las proximas horas, espero que sea sobre su propio pellejo. Ucrania es un estado terrorista, los que lo apoyan son TERRORISTAS.



Russia va a usar esta muerte para afianzar sus postulados politicos.

No necesita ninguna respuesta "contundente". Aunque podria haber algo táctico, digamos en honor a ella. Algo cara a la galeria.

Este atentado FALLIDO, le viene de perlas a russia.

Dugin vive. Sus palabras apartir de ahora tendrán mas eco.... Puesto que ya no solo teoriza. Ahora es parte de este momento historico en sus propias carnes.

Como russia venda bien esta muerte, la guerra la tienen ganada.

No la de ukrania. La del mundo oriental contra el occidental.

Que nadie crea que esta noticia se dará de la misma forma en londres, que en delhi, pekin, laos, Moscú, Cairo, Islamabad, Damasco....


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En Siria cuando los proturcos derribaron un helicoptero ruso y torturaron y mataron al piloto, unas semanas mas tardes en Estambul voló por los aires un autobus de la fuerza aerea turca que llevaba pilotos matando a unos 15, creo recordar.
> 
> Por cierto, los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron capturados vivos unos meses mas tarde y chillaban como ratas antes de pasar a mejor vida.



Entonces no iban en el autobús?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

AMIGO, el día que tengamos problemas militares con China vamos a desear no haber nacido y no son de los de avisar, así que no.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> como sabes que habla ruso?



Intuición femenina, no me pidas explicación.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

A me da que el único que puede controlar la situacion es Lavrov, del resto ni idea. Dudo que haya mas personas ahi, salvo los militares


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Los sanguinarios que han invadido y violado la soberanía de un pueblo, de un Estado soberano, sembrando horror, muerte y destrucción... ...parece que recogen las consecuencias de sus sembradas de viento en tempestades... 

El terror que ha generado Moscú es un boomerang contra ellos mismos.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Entonces no iban en el autobús?




Los que derribaron el helicoptero era sirios proturcos apoyados y armados por Turquia, el helicoptero se derribo cerca de la frontera con Turquia controlada por ellos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Cuánta elegancia desprenden tus palabras...



Si, no entiendo que te llame la atención, es un rojeras de las de antes y me parece bien.

Si no le gusta por que es demasiada chusma para usted NO LO LEA.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Rusia debería eliminar a Zelenski, directamente y sin contemplaciones.



Uff, normalmente no se les ve.


----------



## Red Star (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que son imágenes de la explosión:



En el video pone arriba a la izquierda la fecha: Domingo, 14 de agosto de 2022. Además, es de día, las 13:24 horas.

*ES FAKE*


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los que derribaron el helicoptero era sirios proturcos apoyados y armados por Turquia, el helicoptero se derribo cerca de la frontera con Turquia controlada por ellos.



E iban en el autobus?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Entonces no iban en el autobús?



No, y un poco más tarde sus pellejos tampoco estaban con sus cuerpos.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> E iban en el autobus?



No, en el autobus iban pilotos turcos.

Los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron capturados vivos y pasaron a mejor vida cumpliendo escupulosamente la convencion de Ginebra....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

PEOR, son los dueños de las fabricas de campurrianas y de los ordenadores en donde foreamos.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania niega la autoría del atentado en el que murió la hija de Duguin.*
Un asesor del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenksi, ha negado que Kiev esté implicada en el atentado en el que ayer murió la hija del ultra nacionalista ruso Alexandr Duguin. "Subrayo que Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con esto, porque no somos un Estado criminal como la Federación Rusa ni somos un Estado terrorista", ha dicho Mijailo Podolyak, uno de los asesores de Zelenski, en declaraciones a la televisión.









Ucrania niega la autoría del atentado en que murió la hija de Dugin


Un asesor de Volodímir Zelenski, el presidente de Ucrania, ha negado este domingo que Kiev esté implicada en el atentado que ayer costó la vida a la hija del ultranacionalista...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El_Suave (21 Ago 2022)

Quienes sean los autores materiales directos, que pueden ser mafiosos locales, no cambia nada en absoluto respecto a quienes son los culpables.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Si china invade Taiwan, mañana te quedas sin moviles, lavadoras, coches, pcs, ascensores, de inmediato. Te quedas sin dinero, te quedas sin combustible, sin energia. 

La reaccion a eso. Por parte de occidente sera una economia de guerra.

Russia nunca invadira un pais de esos. Los topol estan para no usarlos. Si caen los topol, sufriremos poco.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania niega la autoría del atentado en el que murió la hija de Duguin.*
> Un asesor del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenksi, ha negado que Kiev esté implicada en el atentado en el que ayer murió la hija del ultra nacionalista ruso Alexandr Duguin. "Subrayo que Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con esto, porque no somos un Estado criminal como la Federación Rusa ni somos un Estado terrorista", ha dicho Mijailo Podolyak, uno de los asesores de Zelenski, en declaraciones a la televisión.
> 
> 
> ...



Y el lameculos de Rejon, hasta se lo creera


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Tal vez buscan escalar el conflicto y decir que los ucranianos están asesinando en suelo ruso? Al hijoPutin le interesa tener todos los argumentos posibles para lanzar una movilización general.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Me da que esto de la hija de Duguin es cosa de algún oligarca mosqueado.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y el lameculos de Rejon, hasta se lo creera



Y el chupapollas del Hemericus hasta babosea con lo que le diga el hijoPutin.....no eres tontorron ni ná,,,,,


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

me da que tú sabes una mierda sin acritud


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Para 'los vengadores' del floro, una pista sobre el atentado:

Eliot Higgins de Bellingcat @eliothiggins tuiteó esta noche:
*"Dugin debe estar preguntándose quiénes son sus amigos esta noche".
542 likes. Qué... bueno, ya sabes.*

Justo antes de su muerte Darya Dugina habló de los amplios vínculos de Bellingcats
*(Khristo (Christo) Grozev figura como director ejecutivo de Bellingcat que dirige un equipo de 30 
detectives en misiones de la OTAN y el Consejo Atlántico)* con los servicios de inteligencia 
occidentales.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Me da que esto de la hija de Duguin es cosa de algún oligarca mosqueado.



NO, esto son los chicos de la OTAN que se les está pasando el arroz y quieren guerra para antes del Invierno.

Eso cuadra más.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Ya, y la culpa ej de putin y de rusia que no se olvide


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania niega la autoría del atentado en el que murió la hija de Duguin.*
> Un asesor del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenksi, ha negado que Kiev esté implicada en el atentado en el que ayer murió la hija del ultra nacionalista ruso Alexandr Duguin. "Subrayo que Ucrania no tiene nada que ver con esto, porque no somos un Estado criminal como la Federación Rusa ni somos un Estado terrorista", ha dicho Mijailo Podolyak, uno de los asesores de Zelenski, en declaraciones a la televisión.
> 
> 
> ...



La SBU y sus grupos afines ya tienen un historial de atentados con coche bomba contra prorrusos, y ha alentado comportamientos similares publicamente por parte de disidentes rusos.

Habrá que esperar a más datos. Puede que los ejecutores no sean zelenskis, pero han sido alentados por el gobierno de Kiev y sus patrones OTAN.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Los pro rusos ya están diciendo en Twitter que este atentado es el colmo y que Rusia debe actuar ya con contundencia. Presentan a la hija de Dugin como una pobre víctima, y a su padre como filósofo. Por supuesto, ni se plantean la posibilidad de una purga. 

Siguen pensando que Rusia no hace más en Ucrania porque no quiere. Exigen la toma inmediata de Kiev.

Continúan con la teoría del armamento bueno reservado y la posible movilización general. 


Me resulta increíble que tras seis meses sigan sin entender la realidad.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Si crees poder hacer una analogia entre russia- china y ukrania- taiwan.... Algo te falla. 

Si ves algun intel fabricado en ukrania, me avisas.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Para 'los vengadores' del floro, una pista sobre el atentado:
> 
> Eliot Higgins de Bellingcat @eliothiggins tuiteó esta noche:
> *"Dugin debe estar preguntándose quiénes son sus amigos esta noche".
> ...



Christo Gozev es un agente de los anglos, como lo es su mierda de Bellingcat. Y eso en Rusia lo saben por descontado...


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La SBU y sus grupos afines ya tienen un historial de atentados con coche bomba contra prorrusos, y ha alentado comportamientos similares publicamente por parte de disidentes rusos.
> 
> Habrá que esperar a más datos. Puede que los ejecutores no sean zelenskis, pero han sido alentados por el gobierno de Kiev y sus patrones OTAN.



O lo que es peor. Usa/UK sin decirle nada al payaso....


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Es posible que se esté gestando un movimiento reaccionario que pretenda mover la silla del hijoPutin y poner a un líder que sí sepa ganar esta invasion .


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Me da que esto de la hija de Duguin es cosa de algún oligarca mosqueado.



Esta viene a ser la consigna que están enviando losmensajeros de la OTAN:
los de 'Bellingcats', ya que su jefe Grozev ha sido el primero que ha tirado
la piedra de humo, insinuando que habrían sido agentes dobles rusos...

Al menos ya sabemos de donde bebe el Chardin...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Eso ya lo sé y ya lo sabia, que intentas decirme anormal?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (21 Ago 2022)

Cada día como dijo el de los pantanos, estamos al borde del abismo y hoy hemos dado un gran paso hacia adelante.

Cada acción tendrá una reacción y parece claro que la oligarquía global no se da por enterado de que Rusia va a seguir hasta el final, muchos piensan que esto solo nos va a afectar en lo económico.....que tenia de económico o sanitario el covid y sus medidas?

Nos demostraron que estaban dispuestos a todo y siguen demostrándolo.

*La humanidad esta en peligro y repito el que piense que esto sol le afecta en el plano económico, ni sabe de que va esto ni sabe nada de historia.*


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Te crees que no lo sabemos?

Tira de hemeroteca.... Henos hablado del neon varias veces.

Pero la FABRICACION. La fabrica donde se hacen está en taiwan y si hubiera una guerra el 100% de esas fabricas no se podria exportar.. .

Lo de russia con ukrania a nivel economico no es ni el 1% de lo que sucederia si china dejase de exportar a occidente y taiwan no pudiera sacar sus productos....

No vengas con el Neon.... en este subforo algo hemos leido joder... .
About 70% of global neon supply is produced in Ukraine[43] as a by-product of steel production in Russia.[44] As of 2020, the company Iceblick, with plants in Odessa and Moscow, supplies 65 per cent of the world's production of neon, as well as 15% of the krypton and xenon.[45][46]


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Pues mira, bien muerta está... 

Panzer Meyer escribió: ↑21 Ago 2022:

*Al igual que su padre, Dugina era una firme apologista de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, presentándola como un “choque” de civilizaciones entre el “globalismo” y el “eurasianismo”, e incluso apoyaba con entusiasmo las medidas represivas del régimen Putin contra los ciudadanos rusos que rechazan la guerra, llegado a afirmar: “No habrá purgas. Será una autolimpieza“.*


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> mande?? un atentado indiscriminado o dirigido contra civiles es una táctica terrorista, y el terrorismo sí es una forma de guerra,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero yo estaba pensando en los objetivos de una guerra convencional ( los que había cuando fuí militar) y el mas importante era acabar con la voluntad de combatir del enemigo, pero en ésta guerra resulta que el objetivo del bando OTAN- LGTBI es que el bando ruso tenga mas voluntad de combatir.

En éste siglo XXI se "invierte" todo... pero si en 1916 unos terroristas alemanes se hubieran infiltrado en París y hubieran matado a la hija de Clemenceau o del mariscal Joffre el resultado habría sido un aumento de la voluntad de luchar de los franceses y no una disminución, o sea como táctica militar habría sido inadecuada y contraproducente y ahora creo que lo sigue siendo, a eso me refería pero me expliqué mal...


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, pero yo estaba pensando en los objetivos de una guerra convencional ( los que había cuando fuí militar) y el mas importante era acabar con la voluntad de combatir del enemigo, pero en ésta guerra resulta que el objetivo del bando OTAN- LGTBI es que el bando ruso tenga mas voluntad de combatir.
> 
> En éste siglo XXI se "invierte" todo... pero si en 1916 unos terroristas alemanes se hubieran infiltrado en París y hubieran matado a la hija de Clemenceau o del mariscal Joffre el resultado habría sido un aumento de la voluntad de luchar de los franceses y no una disminución, o sea como táctica militar habría sido inadecuada y contraproducente y ahora creo que lo sigue siendo, a eso me refería pero me expliqué mal...



La idea era matar a dugin. 

Les salio mal y han creado un martir para todos los rusos. Dugin es un viejo..... Hay seguidores y detractores en russia. Nadie esta en contra de una chica de 30 años aunque no compartas sus ideas.


----------



## piru (21 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> el MEDIOHOMBRE de @Patatas bravas le zankea y el SUBNORMAL COVILERDO/OTANERO @asakopako se hace pajas, que vida más triste y miserable debéis de tener fuera del foro, aunque viendo vuestra participación aquí, veo que vosotros no salís fuera de vuestra habitación o cochiquera ni para cambiaros los pañales



Tengo a esos dos en la nevera ¿A quién están zankeando?


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Resentimiento ninguno, le veo a usted hecho un gilipollas, no te debo nada aqui todos me conocen. Y no soy de China, puto facha


----------



## Octubrista (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NO, esto son los chicos de la OTAN que se les está pasando el arroz y quieren guerra para antes del Invierno.
> 
> Eso cuadra más.



Les haría falta un "Maine en La Habana", y para representar ese teatro es necesario agitar el avispero... a ver si alguna avispa pica.

Al principio del conflicto ya comenté que podría haber algún incidente con embarcaciones de guerra de algún país de segunda (España, Italia, algún nórdico, etc) y plantearlo como un "Maine" para la OTAN.

Hoy, y más tras lo de la central nuclear, lo sigo viendo posible.
Podría haber hasta un proxy por medio, pero responsabilizando a Rusia, ese escenario lo veo probable, y más tras desaparecer tantas armas y equipamiento de la OTAN en Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te crees que no lo sabemos?
> 
> Tira de hemeroteca.... Henos hablado del neon varias veces.
> 
> ...



El principal productor de neón es la Federación de Rusia. Las plantas industriales de purificación de neón se construyeron y operaron con éxito en Ucrania - el 65% del neón del mundo en 2020 fue producido por Aisblik (Odesa, Moscú), así como el 5% del neón del mundo antes de la guerra de 2022 - en la ciudad de Mariupol (empresa Ingas).








Неон — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Burbruxista (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A pesar de lo que algunos dicen, Dugin, no tiene mucha importancia en el transitar de Rusia
> y menos en el mundo geopolítico más allá de lo que la propaganda occidental haya vociferado..
> 
> La vaina es que los medios de comunicación occidentales han exagerado la importancia de Dugin,
> ...



Bueno, en mi opinión no es tanto si Dugin tiene de facto más o menos influencia en Putin, sino qué es lo que la población, incluso los dirigentes, tanto occidental como el propio ruso cree. Cometer un atentado en pleno corazón de Rusia que deja a trocitos a la hija inocente de una figura que todo el mundo cree que tiene una relación personal directa y muy estrecha con Putin, aunque de iure no la tenga, es algo que yo supongo que desde el punto de vista de los poderes de un país que precisa que le mantengan el respeto no puede quedar sin respuesta.

Solo recordemos la última vez que una amenaza terrorista se paseó por Moscú, que fue la crisis de los rehenes del teatro Dubrovka, y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello, de qué forma y en qué tiempo. La ética y la moral pasan a un segundo plano y ni los rehenes se libraron. 

Pero además si se trata de los hijos, la siguiente generación y algo que para un padre es sagrado, entonces yo me temo que la respuesta no va a ser proporcional, sino desproporcionada. Y además entiendo que será algo lo suficientemente evidente en los niveles en los que tenga que serlo para que todo el mundo tome nota.

Entiendo lo que dice por ahí algún forero que si la respuesta consiste en que aparezcan por ahí altos cargos o sus familiares petados a polonio o novichok, pues que ellos se lo han buscado, pero aunque la respuesta vaya por esos derroteros, esto de que se vayan matando a los hijos lógicamente lo único que va a llevar es a una megaescalada del conflicto porque entiendo que todo el mundo considera a los hijos como algo más que sagrados e intocables.

En resumen a día de hoy sigo pensando que esto es un cisne negro, y que el que lo ha hecho es una alimaña que sabe muy bien lo que busca.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Cuánta elegancia desprenden tus palabras...



Saluda a Steve


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Pues el padre tenía bastante conexión con grupos como amanecer dorado. 

 


Luego dice cosas de hacer limpieza étnica en ucrania:


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

Alberto Rodríguez lanzará un partido canario para 2023 y se abre a sumar con Yolanda Díaz


El exsecretario de Organización de Podemos y exdiputado morado, Alberto Rodríguez, impulsará una formación para concurrir en las elecciones de 2023 y se abre a negociar con el futuro proyecto de Yolanda Díaz que impulsará bajo la plataforma de Sumar. El dirigente abandonó el partido el pasado...




www.epe.es





El periodista es un godo hediondo de mielda...eso seguro...

Ahora que el Alber...no se queda atras!!!

Dime con quien andas...


Y si esta buena me la mandas...

CHORIZO PERRO MUCHACHOOOOOOOOOO

Edito: los cancamos no le dan pa llegar a fin de mes...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Ok ya he perdido la paciencia contigo, al ijnore sí, por ahi si te he visto que eres fachuzo, aparte de conazo con tus videos repetitivos.Hala, a buscar que te agradezca alguien por tu "sabiduria" puto resabiado y anormal.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Ago 2022)

Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa sobre el asesinato de Daria Dugina





PD. Foto del reciente viaje de Daria a la RPD, el territorio de la planta de Azovstal en Mariupol.

*Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa sobre el asesinato de Daria Dugina*

_“Las autoridades investigadoras de la Dirección Principal de Investigación del Comité de Investigación de Rusia para la Región de Moscú abrieron un caso penal sobre el hecho del asesinato de una niña cometido de una manera generalmente peligrosa (párrafo “e” de la parte 2 del artículo 105 de el Código Penal de la Federación Rusa)”, dice el comunicado.

Según la investigación, el 20 de agosto, alrededor de las 21:00 horas en el distrito urbano de Odintsovo, cerca del pueblo de Bolshie Vyazemy, a toda velocidad en una vía pública, estalló un artefacto explosivo, presuntamente instalado en un Toyota Land Cruiser, y luego el coche se incendió.

“La chica conductora que conducía murió en el lugar. Se ha establecido la identidad del difunto: se trata de la periodista y politóloga Daria Dugina ”, dijo el ministerio.

Anteriormente, TASS, citando a las fuerzas del orden, informó sobre la explosión de un Toyota Land Cruiser Prado cerca del pueblo de Bolshie Vyazyomy. Más tarde se supo que Daria Dugin, la hija del filósofo y politólogo Alexander Dugin, estaba en el automóvil. Ella murió en la explosión._

СК возбудил уголовное дело после гибели Дарьи Дугиной в Подмосковье - zinc

Qué más se sabe:

1. El automóvil fue minado en un estacionamiento vigilado donde la cámara de vigilancia no funcionaba .
2. Se utilizó un artefacto explosivo con una capacidad de 400 gramos de TNT, colocado frente al automóvil.
3. La información sobre el arresto del sospechoso en el boceto no está confirmada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa sobre el asesinato de Daria Dugina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quien desactivó la cámara? hay que buscar quien lo ha hecho.


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Yo de verdad, algunos no se que ansia de sentiros superiores teneis en los foros... 

al ignore.tercero en mi vida


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> quien desactivó la cámara, hay que buscar quien lo ha hecho.



Alguno las va a pasar putas en el edificio mas alto de Moscú.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seguramente sea asi, pero si un coche bomba estalla en el centro de Londres matando a la hija de un importante politico britanico, haria replantearse muchas cosas a los paises europeos de la UE.



Si algo así sucede, ten por seguro que lo habrán hecho los yankis o los ingleses. Eso de asesinar a su propia gente (o la de sus aliados) es norma de costumbre para ellos. Y ya sabemos que buscan incendiar Europa.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Jódete, rata @rejon


----------



## Discordante (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> En Siria cuando los proturcos derribaron un helicoptero ruso y torturaron y mataron al piloto, unas semanas mas tardes en Estambul voló por los aires un autobus de la fuerza aerea turca que llevaba pilotos matando a unos 15, creo recordar.
> 
> Por cierto, los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron capturados vivos unos meses mas tarde y chillaban como ratas antes de pasar a mejor vida.



¿Puede poner enlaces al respecto o indicarme en que fechas pudo ser? No es por dudar de usted pero es que esa historia no me suena de nada y ultimamente mas que informacion en este hilo solo se publican sueños humedos...

He buscado algo pero solo veo un helicoptero que les tumbo el ISIS alla por 2016 y unos meses antes (lo cual no parece cuadrar con el relato) un atentado del PKK en Istambul contra un autobus que mato a 7 policias y 4 civiles.

Sobre lo de que los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron identificados, capturados vivos y torturados obviamente no encuentro absolutamente nada.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esque DEBE haber respuesta o sino los animas a continuar.



No crea Sir. Estar esperando sin saber cuando una represalia indeterminada, le come los nervios a cualquiera. Y quienes hayan estado involucrados en ello, van a vivir con un estado de nervios insufrible.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> quien desactivó la cámara? hay que buscar quien lo ha hecho.



Los mismos que pusieron el artefacto. No es difícil desactivar la cámara. Las mafias del este que andan por este país, sobre todo los kosovares, son expertos en desactivarlas en los polígonos industriales que asaltan.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

#Breaking: Ucrania está violando al 100% el derecho internacional y la Convención de Ginebra al convertir en un delito punible con 15 años es prisión recibir o distribuir ayuda humanitaria rusa en #Russian territorio controlado de la zona #UkraineRussiaWar .


----------



## piru (21 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno por fin, una bandera blanca en circulo rojo en el mapa ucraniano de liberación de territorio por los rusos cerca de Nikolaiv, les ha costado ponerla y encima el mando ucraniano diciendo que es un éxito parcial.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163061
> 
> ...




Entre ese pueblo y el frente hay varios pueblos más que hay que tomar antes:




Según esto el avance sería mucho mayor.


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues mira, bien muerta está...
> 
> Panzer Meyer escribió: ↑21 Ago 2022:
> 
> *Al igual que su padre, Dugina era una firme apologista de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, presentándola como un “choque” de civilizaciones entre el “globalismo” y el “eurasianismo”, e incluso apoyaba con entusiasmo las medidas represivas del régimen Putin contra los ciudadanos rusos que rechazan la guerra, llegado a afirmar: “No habrá purgas. Será una autolimpieza“.*



todos los magnates ucranianos que vayan rezando la Torah, porque les queda poco


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡QUÉ!! ISIS mis cojones.



Decir ISIS y decir Cia es lo mismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> todos los magnates ucranianos que vayan rezando la Torah, porque les queda poco



Esto ha sido un acto de terrorismo, @rejon lo apoya, luego es terrorista.


----------



## Expected (21 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> todos los magnates ucranianos que vayan rezando la Torah, porque les queda poco



Hay muchos por aquí en el Levante español, pavoneándose con sus coches de gama alta. Son facilisimos de localizar. Cuando veas un SUV premium con todos los extras posibles, tienes un 90% de posibilidades que le conduzca un treintañero con gafas de sol y matrícula de Ucrania.


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ha sido un acto de terrorismo, @rejon lo apoya, luego es terrorista.



A mi no me gusta que disparen ni torturen a víctimas civiles ni a soldados, la guerra tiene que tener reglas. Y aquí unas cuantas se están violando. Puede haber sido el SBU pero si es así es una acción muy audaz que tendrá consecuencias.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)

Para los que aún tengan simpatías a vox


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando la cagas y descubrer con horror que no hay papel:


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> A mi no me gusta que disparen ni torturen a víctimas civiles ni a soldados, la guerra tiene que tener reglas. Y aquí unas cuantas se están violando. Puede haber sido el SBU pero si es así es una acción muy audaz que tendrá consecuencias.



Esto es como decirles a Putin y a la cúpula rusa:" estais a nuestro alcance", una auténtica declaración de guerra, es como si hubiese volado por los aires en su coche en Washington Steve Bannon.


----------



## Epicii (21 Ago 2022)

Rusia debería declarar a Ucrania "Estado terrorista"
Cortar cualquier tipo de suministro de energía, suspender acuerdos...
Y empezar a utilizar asesinatos selectivos como hace EEUU con el Isis


----------



## Expected (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es como decirles a Putin y a la cúpula rusa:" estais a nuestro alcance", una auténtica declaración de guerra, es como si hubiese volado por los aires en su coche en Washington Steve Bannon.



Siendo Trump presidente...supongo...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## pgas (21 Ago 2022)

*Batalla por el Triángulo: por qué Ucrania estaba impotente cuando el ejército ruso comenzó a limpiar Artemovsk*

* 20 de agosto de 2022*

Después de una breve pausa, el ejército ruso lanzó una ofensiva sobre Artemovsk [pronunciado ArtYOmovsk - SZ] (Bakhmut). La ciudad está defendida por unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero todas ellas están al borde del agotamiento.

*Artemovsk en el mapa de Ucrania*
El 16 de agosto, en una sesión informativa del Ministerio de Defensa, se supo que el ejército ruso, junto con las fuerzas aliadas, rompieron la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Artemovsk en la RPD. En particular, la Brigada de Infantería Motorizada 72 de la UAF sufrió pérdidas significativas.
_"Como resultado de un ataque de fuego concentrado en las posiciones de la 72 Brigada de Infantería Motorizada cerca del asentamiento de Artemovsk en la República Popular de Donetsk, más de 50 nacionalistas fueron destruidos, así como seis piezas de equipo militar",_ dijo el teniente general Igor. Konashenkov, representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

Los zapadores rusos encontraron minas antitanque EMP F2 francesas, que están prohibidas por el derecho internacional, en las posiciones ucranianas que quedaron cerca de Artemovsk.
Artemovsk, rebautizado como Bajmut por las autoridades ucranianas en 2015, se convirtió en una poderosa zona fortificada. Hubo peleas allí en 2014-2015. La ciudad y sus alrededores fueron bombardeados repetidamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Entre otras cosas, Artemovsk es un importante centro de transporte a través del cual pasa la red de transporte que es crítica para la agrupación Donbass de la UAF.

*Operación especial en Bakhmut*
En junio de 2022, después de la liberación de Popasnaya , el ejército ruso, junto con las fuerzas aliadas, pasó a la ofensiva simultáneamente en varias direcciones, ampliando el trampolín para la próxima operación en Artemovsk. En ese entonces, la zona controlada por Rusia se expandió a Vrubovka, Nyrkov y Vasilyevka en el norte, Vladimirovka, en el noroeste, Svetlodarsk , en el suroeste, y las unidades avanzadas de las milicias DPR y LPR llegaron a las afueras de la aldea de Pokrovskoye. Los expertos señalaron que después de la alineación de la línea del frente en el oeste, comenzarán las batallas por Artemovsk.
Ahora se acerca el desenlace en la historia del avance del frente, y el comando del ejército ucraniano está moralmente listo para perder posiciones en esta línea, aunque en sus corazones los oficiales y generales de la UAF todavía esperan un milagro. En realidad, no se esperan milagros para ellos.
Según el comandante en jefe de la UAF, Valery Zaluzhny , las posiciones del ejército ucraniano están siendo atacadas entre 700 y 800 veces al día. Los complejos rusos lanzan [diariamente] de 40.000 a 60.000 unidades de municiones. La situación más tensa, según Zaluzhny, se encuentra ahora en el área del "triángulo de fuego" Avdeevka - Peski -Maryinka. La situación en la que se encontraban las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue analizada por el experto militar Aleksey Leonkov.
“ _Todo ya está en el punto de ruptura, y no en vano Zaluzhny sigue regañando a Zelensky para que dé el visto bueno a la retirada de las tropas, para no mantener Artemovsk, sino concentrar fuerzas en el área fortificada de Slavyansk -Kramatorsk o en algún lugar. más. Sin embargo, no les da esta oportunidad. Sospecho que los generales estadounidenses y otros están detrás de la decisión de Zelensky. Pero la situación ahora es tal que ya tienen grandes problemas con muchas cosas”._

*Pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 2022*
Según Aleksey Leonkov, las unidades ucranianas ubicadas cerca de Artemovsk todavía están tratando de mantener la apariencia de una pelea, pero cada vez les resulta más difícil. Hay interrupciones en el armamento. Y la tan cacareada propaganda de MLRS HIMARS se está agotando. Al mismo tiempo, la UAF tiene que repeler ataques en varias direcciones.
_“Por supuesto, todavía están apoyando su resistencia, agregando nuevas fuerzas de los reservistas, y así sucesivamente. Pero desde el punto de vista de los disparos, ya tienen que decidir dónde ya quién apoyar. Todavía tenemos contrabatería y otros combates, y para la UAF estar simultáneamente en tres lugares, cerca de Avdeevka, cerca de Artemovsk y cerca de Slavyansk, es bastante difícil”._

Leonkov señala que los sistemas de largo alcance de la UAF todavía funcionan mal, pero casi no les quedan municiones. De hecho, HIMARS ya no se usa con fines militares, sino para intimidar a la población civil y crear una agenda perturbadora. Así, por ejemplo, según la administración de Pervomaysk, en la noche del 16 de agosto, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas bombardearon la ciudad con MLRS HIMARS, como resultado de lo cual resultó gravemente dañado un edificio de apartamentos en una de las zonas más densamente pobladas, uno una persona murió y otra estaba desaparecida.
_“Incluso con el bombardeo de Pervomaysk de hoy, el enemigo disparó solo tres misiles, es decir, la mitad de un casete HIMARS. Eso quiere decir que ya están empezando a guardar misiles y usarlos solo en zonas elevadas, por lo que este tema siempre suena a 'HIMARS, dicen, está aquí, allá y allá, y en todas partes'. Pero la mitad de sus propios vehículos ya han sido anulados —quedan 8 de 16 unidades—, por lo que la efectividad del fuego en términos militares es cero. Desafortunadamente, todavía logran atacar objetivos civiles, lo que resulta en destrucción y víctimas”._

*Peski en el mapa de Ucrania*
A solo 97 kilómetros de Artemovsk se encuentra el pueblo de Peski. Para la UAF, esta era un área fortificada importante, considerada durante mucho tiempo por el comando de la UAF como un trampolín para la ofensiva en Donetsk. Es desde aquí que los militantes han estado bombardeando la capital de la RPD y las ciudades vecinas durante ocho años. El 13 de agosto se supo que el pueblo fue completamente liberado de las fuerzas ucranianas. Cabe señalar que la lucha por Peski se ha prolongado durante varios meses y la fase activa se produjo en las últimas tres semanas.
_“Esta pequeña victoria es otro paso hacia nuestra gran victoria y una vida pacífica y feliz en Donetsk_ ”, dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro del Consejo Principal de la Administración Regional de Zaporozhye.

Más específicamente, el asentamiento de Peski es de gran importancia para la operación de liberación de Artemovsk y la próxima limpieza de Avdeevka.
Alexey Leonkov: _“Peski fue tomada después de que se retiraron algunas de las armas, y luego, al mismo tiempo, nuestras tropas comenzaron a trabajar en Artemovsk, y se detuvo el regreso de la potencia de fuego de la UAF a Peski. Y la UAF no tenía ningún apoyo de fuego cuando nuestras tropas asaltaron Peski. Y ahora están resolviendo que es necesario apoyar un ataque en todas las direcciones, y el Estado Mayor de la UAF informa que el ejército ruso ha pasado a la ofensiva en todas las direcciones”._

*Donde el ejército ruso avanzó en Ucrania: Artemovsk, Maryinka, Avdeevka, Slavyansk*
Según Aleksey Leonkov, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora tienen que elegir dónde mantener la defensa y dónde se puede debilitar, pero la elección es difícil y no es obvia. Y en este sentido, el ejército ucraniano se encuentra en una posición débil.
_“Entienden que sabemos que no les quedan suficientes armas y municiones, y sabemos que las están moviendo constantemente de un lado a otro. Por lo tanto, tienen que ser astutos de alguna manera para abandonarlos en algún lugar y privar de apoyo a algunas áreas. Artemovsk es clave, y parece que es necesario concentrar fuerzas allí. Pero de repente, piensan, el ejército aliado comenzará maniobras cerca de Kramatorsk, y la fuerza de ataque de la UAF permanecerá cerca de Artemovsk, ¿entonces qué? Y si eligen Artemovsk, pueden perder Slavyansk o Avdeevka. Por lo tanto, según tengo entendido, ahora la situación es tal que están corriendo por ahí”._

Si mira el mapa y estudia la ubicación de Artemovsk, encontrará que *la ciudad divide en dos toda el área de operación en Donbass. La captura de la ciudad garantiza al ejército ruso la creación de dos “calderos” tácticos: el primero, para la agrupación Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y el segundo, para la agrupación Avdeevka de la UAF.* Además, ofrece acceso al espacio operativo: la autopista y las vías del tren, a lo largo de las cuales es posible llegar hasta Pavlograd.
_“Está claro que resulta ser una entrada a la parte trasera de la agrupación Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y a la parte trasera de Avdeevka. Las rutas de suministro y las rutas de escape se están cortando, lo que significa que hay un terreno difícil: cuando se crearon estas áreas fortificadas bajo el liderazgo de ingenieros británicos y estadounidenses, se tuvo en cuenta este asunto. Si Artemovsk se rompe, nuestro ejército estará en la parte trasera de estas estructuras y cortará su suministro, reduciendo su resistencia al mínimo”._

Si tenemos en cuenta no solo la planificación de la ofensiva, sino también el tema de la seguridad de los civiles, podemos encontrar que a 46 kilómetros de Peski liberada y a 127 kilómetros de Artemovsk liberada se encuentra Maryinka. Por el momento, las fuerzas aliadas siguen luchando por esta ciudad. Los militares ucranianos, y junto con ellos los radicales que habían arrasado previamente en la ciudad, ya han sido expulsados a las afueras. Mientras se retiraban, los ucranianos soltaron sus armas, como había sucedido antes. Tan pronto como el "triángulo de fuego" se libere de la UAF y las formaciones nacionalistas, el ejército ruso en Donbass tendrá solo dos objetivos principales: el enclave de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk y Avdeevka.

*Serguéi Andreev*

avance en Nikolaiev



al ejercito ruso no le importa que la pandilla ukrozombie de un foro hispano se mate a pajas con el himar


****



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, pero yo estaba pensando en los objetivos de una guerra convencional ( los que había cuando fuí militar) y el mas importante era acabar con la voluntad de combatir del enemigo, pero en ésta guerra resulta que el objetivo del bando OTAN- LGTBI es que el bando ruso tenga mas voluntad de combatir.
> 
> En éste siglo XXI se "invierte" todo... pero si en 1916 unos terroristas alemanes se hubieran infiltrado en París y hubieran matado a la hija de Clemenceau o del mariscal Joffre el resultado habría sido un aumento de la voluntad de luchar de los franceses y no una disminución, o sea como táctica militar habría sido inadecuada y contraproducente y ahora creo que lo sigue siendo, a eso me refería pero me expliqué mal...




recuerdo un avión de turistas rusos explotado en el Sinaí egipcio, el atentado al embajador ruso en Turquía ...ambos atribuidos al ISIS .. nadie en el kremlin se inmutó

en todos esos casos o en el último atentado planeado contra Salman Rushdie que huele a montaje del mosad, hay un objetivo reconocible, en el caso de Dugin no está claro por qué querría eliminarlo la OTAN-LGTBI o su subsidiaria SBU


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Siendo Trump presidente...supongo...



Incluso ahora mismo seria considerado un casus belli.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Ago 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que USA esta debatiendo declarar a rusia estado terrorista, una respuesta de Rusia en forma de bomba contra un civil usano es lo mejor que les podría pasar.
> 
> Además no es necesario que sea la propia Rusia. Cualquiera deseoso de vengar el crimen les sirve



Y si hacen eso van a dejar de comprarles de todo esta vez si? O tampoco ? Jajaja

Servirá para que los lemmings uropedos avancen con decision hacia el abismo


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NO, esto son los chicos de la OTAN que se les está pasando el arroz y quieren guerra para antes del Invierno.
> 
> Eso cuadra más.



No, los chicos de la OTAN quieren que Putin acepte una tregua YA. Hoy mejor que mañana.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No, los chicos de la OTAN quieren que Putin acepte una tregua YA. Hoy mejor que mañana.



Atentar en Moscú no es la mejor forma de hacerlo…más bien lo contrario.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Es lo que mandan los cánones: Echar humo, confeti y arena a los ojos...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No, los chicos de la OTAN quieren que Putin acepte una tregua YA. Hoy mejor que mañana.



Creo que existe divergencia en eso. Los pertenecientes a la OTAN que son europeos, muy probablemente. Otra cosa son los yankis y los ingleses.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (21 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Atentar en Moscú no es la mejor forma de hacerlo…más bien lo contrario.



Hombre esto tiene mano y firma de anglokaos. El resto son marionetas.

espero sinceramente la respuesta simétrica multiplicada por siete. Aunque supongo que no será así.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, antes en las fosas marianas, ahora ya es oficial…poco a poco y sin pausa…
Shoigu dice que las armas de los aviones de combate Su-57 sobresalen durante la operación especial.
El Su-57 está diseñado para destruir todo tipo de objetivos aéreos, terrestres y de superficie








Shoigu says weapons of Su-57 fighter jets excel during special operation


The Su-57 is designed to destroy all types of air, ground and surface targets




tass.com





Siento desilusionar a los CM del otanfato…la realidad es muy dura, por eso los rusos van desvelando sus cositas despacio para que no nos entren en shock…


----------



## McNulty (21 Ago 2022)

Un golpe bajo lo de la dugina. Espero que Rusia responda con contundencia.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que los ataques con misiles cerca de Odessa destruyeron un almacén de lanzadores de cohetes HIMARS, así como misiles antiaéreos de fabricación occidental (presumiblemente para los SAM NASMAS).
También como parte de los ataques en la dirección de Kherson, más de 100 personas y dos obuses M777 fueron destruidos como parte del control de la preparación de la "ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y estoy de acuerdo:



Puestos a elegir...entre vivir de rodillas...o morir de pie, luchando por mi pueblo, mi cultura y mi gente...PREFIERO ESTO SEGUNDO!!!
QUIEREN GUERRA SUCIA ...Y GUERRA SUCIA TENDRAN!!!


----------



## Expected (21 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, antes en las fosas marianas, ahora ya es oficial…poco a poco y sin pausa…
> Shoigu dice que las armas de los aviones de combate Su-57 sobresalen durante la operación especial.
> El Su-57 está diseñado para destruir todo tipo de objetivos aéreos, terrestres y de superficie
> 
> ...



Bellezón de avión, como la hija de Alexander...DEP.


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ya dije ayer...tengo memoria de larga duracion...Obama en su visita a España se reune, con el primero o uno de los primeros...DON PABLO IGLESIAS TURRION, marques de chorra pelada...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya dije ayer...tengo memoria de larga duracion...Obama en su visita a España se reune, con el primero o uno de los primeros...DON PABLO IGLESIAS TURRION, marques de chorra pelada...


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

En Artemivsk se informa sobre la desmilitarización del emplazamiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el territorio de la clínica de enfermedades cutáneas y venéreas.

Las fotos llaman la atención sobre una furgoneta de color verde que estaba camuflada entre los arbustos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, veo que a los ucros ya solo les da para ser unos vulgares terroristas, poniendo coches bomba y tal.
Señal de que están extremadamente jodidos.

Este fin de semana pude por fin ir a la Expo Militar en Moscú.
Luego abriré un hilo sobre ello, com muchas fotos, pero ya os adelanto que hay un combo que no os podéis perder, todos aquellos que vengáis a Moscú y os interesen estos temas.

1. Catedral de las Fuerzas Armadas (de nueva creación).
2. Museo 1418 pasos (los 1418 días de guerra mundial para los rusos)
3. Museo de Kubinka de tanques (el mayor del mundo).

Estos 3 lugares están juntos, a las afueras de Moscú (40 minutos), y te vas a tirar un día entero viéndolos.

Para mí desde ya, estos lugares son imprescindibles en la ciudad junto a:

1. Museo de la Gran Guerra,
2. Museo de la Guerra Napoleónica
3. Museo de los Cosmonautas
4. Localizaciones de la batalla de Moscú a lo largo de la ciudad.

Os pongo un par de fotos solo, para ir abriendo boca.

Del Forum sobre las fuerzas armadas:

Mi favorito, el T14, que no hemos visto en Ucrania...ni lo vamos a ver





Las plataformas de los Iskander.




Las defensas Pantsir, que ayer mismo vimos en Crimea actuando





Algunos drones...aunque yo no ví los recuperados de Ucrania.
Nunca había visto un dron militar de cerca, impresiona el tamaño. Es el presente militar, claramente.





Los typhon 4x4




Sukhoi 57. Te podías montar en absolutamente todos.
En algunos en teoría no estaba permitido pero...ponle puertas a un ruso 





Mig 29






Como os digo, cerca de esta Expo está la nueva Catedral de las Fuerzas Armadas. Impresionante. No puedes perdértela










La calidad de las fotos no es la mejor, gracias a @calopez que no se gasta un duro, y no se pueden subir mejores imágenes.

Cuando pueda abro un post grande y os pongo todas las fotos.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana destruido









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

EEUU y la OTAN siguen suministrando armas a los "*O*тважным"
Combatientes del Grupo *O* muestran armas y municiones incautadas a los nazis ucranianos. Esta vez son granadas de mano alemanas DM-51, americanas M-67 y cargas arrojadizas del obús M-777. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, veo que a los ucros ya solo les da para ser unos vulgares terroristas, poniendo coches bomba y tal.
> Señal de que están extremadamente jodidos.
> 
> Este fin de semana pude por fin ir a la Expo Militar en Moscú.
> ...



Me llama la atención que mezclen lo bizantino y lo soviético/comunista de estas pinturas. Parece que tienen muy asumido su historia como pais por donde los ha llevado a ser como es ahora Rusia. Wow.....


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Explosión en el Mar Negro: Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan frenéticamente destruir sus propias minas matando a los ucranianos frente a la costa en la región de Odessa.

Hoy, el grupo especial de la Armada socavó otra mina de contacto naval, que había sido colocada por ellos mismos y se había desprendido de su anclaje hace meses.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca Nueva York desde dos flancos - Estado Mayor de las AFU
En la zona de Horlivka hay un ataque desde dos lados: desde el sur de Novoselovka y desde el este de Zheleznaya Balka. Los combates continúan allí, según un informe detallado del Estado Mayor de las AFU.
Prt. Nueva York - antiguamente *Novhorodskoye*, rebautizada por los ucranianos como la ciudad de los señores blancos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo de Daría Dugina parece tener su intríngulis. Se está diciendo que objetivo podría haber sido Alexander Dugin, quien, al parecer, estaba previsto que fuera en el mismo coche.



Correcto, iban de caza mayor pero Dugin subió a otro coche tras un festival literario en Zakharovo.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

"Kinzhal" y "Su-57" han tenido un rendimiento brillante - Shoigu habla del uso en combate de los últimos sistemas de armas

"El Su-57 tuvo un rendimiento brillante, el avión tiene un grado muy alto de protección contra varios sistemas de defensa aérea, tiene protección contra misiles. Lo más importante es que tiene armas muy poderosas. También hemos probado estas armas y funcionan brillantemente. No puedo encontrar otra palabra para ello.
"La Daga" es un misil hipersónico, con una velocidad de prácticamente 10 velocidades del sonido. Cambia de trayectoria tanto vertical como horizontalmente en el camino, por lo que es prácticamente imposible golpearlo. Atacamos objetivos de alto valor con ella. Lo hemos utilizado tres veces durante una operación militar especial. Y en tres ocasiones ha mostrado características brillantes que no tiene ningún otro misil de este tipo en el mundo. De hecho, nadie más tiene un misil así: hipersónico, con tanta velocidad y capacidad de penetración. No se puede detectar ni interceptar", dijo el ministro. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me llama la atención que mezclen lo bizantino y lo soviético/comunista de estas pinturas. Parece que tienen muy asumido su historia como pais por donde los ha llevado a ser como es ahora Rusia. Wow.....



Rusia respeta su Historia.
Lenin es el tipo más odiado de Rusia. 
Pero sin embargo, nadie quita sus estatuas ni las pinta ni las vandaliza.
Es parte de la Historia, sin más.

Estos días, estuve hablando con mi suegro, cuyos padres fueron expulsados de Crimea a Uzbekistán, por Stalin.
Le pregunté que a quién odiaba más, si a Stalin o a Lenin.

Sin dudarlo me dijo: Lenin. 
Y eso que Stalin les expulsó a todos...así que imagina.


----------



## Bimbo (21 Ago 2022)

Espero que el dictador Zelenski pague por sus crimenes. Maldito judio terrorista asesino.


----------



## amigos895 (21 Ago 2022)

Sin palabras  me imagino más subidas de precios y los medios/políticos/colaboracionistas culpando a la guerrita de Reino Unido (Y Rusia).









UK troops must be ready to 'prepare loved ones' for Russia deployment


British soldiers must prepare their families and loved ones for a potential deployment to fight against Russia, the army's most senior major has declared in his monthly column for Soldier magazine




www.dailymail.co.uk





Espero que sea otra fantasmada como la inminente guerra de China-Taiwan que se lleva diciendo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia respeta su Historia.
> Lenin es el tipo más odiado de Rusia.
> Pero sin embargo, nadie quita sus estatuas ni las pinta ni las vandaliza.
> Es parte de la Historia, sin más.
> ...



Y les preguntaste porque no Stalin?


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

*Un boletín desde el frente:*

✈ Un ataque de la aviación rusa en la región de Zaporozhye ha destruido un depósito de combustible de la 102ª Brigada del Teroboron, que almacenaba más de 100 toneladas de gasóleo para equipos militares;

En las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson, las AFU perdieron más de 100 hombres y 7 vehículos blindados como resultado de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas;

En la DNR, más de 30 personas, 1 tanque y 5 vehículos especiales fueron destruidos como resultado del ataque a las posiciones del 2º batallón de la 66ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU;

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 2 obuses M777 cerca de Knyazevka, región de Kherson;

Nueve drones ucranianos fueron derribados y un proyectil MLRS de Olha fue interceptado;

☠ El lugar de despliegue temporal del Sector Derecho fue destruido.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21741









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No, los chicos de la OTAN quieren que Putin acepte una tregua YA. Hoy mejor que mañana.



Pues aquí alguien no estaba de acuerdo con esa idea, después de esto va a ser complicado.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> Sin palabras  me imagino más subidas de precios y los medios/políticos/colaboracionistas culpando a la guerrita de Reino Unido (Y Rusia).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tienen que tener a la Masa entretenida porque desde hoy tienen varias huelgas importantes.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (21 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Puestos a elegir...entre vivir de rodillas...o morir de pie, luchando por mi pueblo, mi cultura y mi gente...PREFIERO ESTO SEGUNDO!!!
> QUIEREN GUERRA SUCIA ...Y GUERRA SUCIA TENDRAN!!!



Antes de actuar piensa que reacción busca la otra parte


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (21 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> Espero que el dictador Zelenski pague por sus crimenes. Maldito judio terrorista asesino.



Zelenski es irrelevante, la guerra de los orcos es una guerra contra todos los Ucranianos como grupo nacional es una guerra de aniquilación cuyo propósito es desaparecer a Ucraniana como estado, orcorrusos agredieron a Ucrania con 3 gobiernos diferentes

Son los Dymitrysdemierda los que deben pagar por crímenes contra la humanidad, así deben terminar es lo correcto


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

En la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, el paso elevado está dañado por los bombardeos, existe el riesgo de violación de la radiación y la seguridad contra incendios, — Energoatom.

A partir de la mañana del 21 de agosto, la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya está funcionando con el riesgo de violar las normas de seguridad contra la radiación y los incendios.
En particular, la insensata declaración de Energoatom dice que Rusia se está bombardeando a sí misma, es decir, estacionando personal militar en la ZNPP de Energodar y supuestamente disparando contra la propia planta.
Aunque las AFU han publicado oficialmente en más de una ocasión imágenes de UAVs kamikazes atacando instalaciones en el territorio, etc.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Ucrania introduce nuevas alarmas - Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania

▪ La señal de peligro química es el sonido de las campanas de la iglesia;
▪ la señal de peligro por radiación: el toque de campanas;
▪ la señal de evacuación de la ciudad suena como la bocina de un tren. Tras una alerta de este tipo, se debe encender la radio o la televisión local y esperar más información.
El NSDC dijo que esas señales se habían probado previamente en algunas ciudades.
_Es muy probable que el enemigo esté preparando alguna terrible provocación con armas prohibidas para culpar a Rusia. De los terroristas ucranianos se puede esperar cualquier cosa._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Griegos


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y les preguntaste porque no Stalin?



Sí, pero la respuesta ya me la sabía.
Stalin fue un hijo de puta, pero mantuvo viva a la Unión Soviética en la Guerra. 

Lenin destruyó el país desde dentro, se cargó absolutamente a todas las élites rusas. Hizo retroceder el país varias décadas.

Y además lo hizo por encargo de Alemania.


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

En última instancia todos los enemigos de la paz serán eliminados. Podéis darlo por hecho.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y convertir un muñeco de guiñol en un mártir.



Quien sí que ha sido convertido en martir es Dugin. Es el Gustavo Bueno ruso, pero ahora además tiene todos los ingredientes para que sus obras se conviertan en _best seller _de lectura imprescindible para todo disidente, de izquierda o de derecha, del globalismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Puede poner enlaces al respecto o indicarme en que fechas pudo ser? No es por dudar de usted pero es que esa historia no me suena de nada y ultimamente mas que informacion en este hilo solo se publican sueños humedos...
> 
> He buscado algo pero solo veo un helicoptero que les tumbo el ISIS alla por 2016 y unos meses antes (lo cual no parece cuadrar con el relato) un atentado del PKK en Istambul contra un autobus que mato a 7 policias y 4 civiles.
> 
> Sobre lo de que los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron identificados, capturados vivos y torturados obviamente no encuentro absolutamente nada.



Tienes muchas mas historias reales como esas, en Beirut los moros secuestraron a dos diplomaticos sovieticos y pidieron un suculento rescate, Rusia no es Zapatero y no pago, los secuestradores asesinaron a uno de los rehenes, Rusia envio a Beirut un comando Spetsnaz, secuestraron a dos importantes jeques, los ejecutaron, desmembraron y repartieron los restos por las calles de Beirut, *esa misma madrugada el diplomatico ruso fue puesto en libertad en una solitaria calle y gratis.*


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

El equipo chino ha ganado el primer lugar en la carrera de relevos "Suvorov Attack" de la #InternationalArmyGames2022, estableciendo el mejor récord en la historia del evento.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Hilo inteesante Darya Dugin estaba en las listas negras nazis:


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Un golpe bajo lo de la dugina. Espero que Rusia responda con contundencia.



Zelensky estara unos dias nervioso y cagando blando !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, pero la respuesta ya me la sabía.
> Stalin fue un hijo de puta, pero mantuvo viva a la Unión Soviética en la Guerra.
> 
> Lenin destruyó el país desde dentro, se cargó absolutamente a todas las élites rusas. Hizo retroceder el país varias décadas.
> ...



Lol, un país feudal y agrario(donde la mitad de la población era analfabeta) que era en 1917, en todo caso se cargó a los que hacían del país un estado medieval. Lenin y Stalin hicieron de Rusia una potencia industrial y nuclear


----------



## bigmaller (21 Ago 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> ¿Puede poner enlaces al respecto o indicarme en que fechas pudo ser? No es por dudar de usted pero es que esa historia no me suena de nada y ultimamente mas que informacion en este hilo solo se publican sueños humedos...
> 
> He buscado algo pero solo veo un helicoptero que les tumbo el ISIS alla por 2016 y unos meses antes (lo cual no parece cuadrar con el relato) un atentado del PKK en Istambul contra un autobus que mato a 7 policias y 4 civiles.
> 
> Sobre lo de que los que derribaron el helicoptero fueron identificados, capturados vivos y torturados obviamente no encuentro absolutamente nada.











'Several dead' after Turkish bus hit by bomb


The bomb exploded near a university




www.independent.co.uk





Creo que es este. 

Recuerdo el incidente y que en foros turcos y americanos se hablaba de pilotos. 

Estas cosas no salen en los diarios a ese nivel de detalle. Seria propaganda para el otro bando. 

15 pilotos es mucho dinero y mucha capacidad en el retrete


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

El hijo de Escohonado haciendo apologia del terrorismo:


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Lol, un país feudal y agrario(donde la mitad de la población era analfabeta) que era en 1917, en todo caso se cargó a los que hacían del país un estado medieval. Lenin y Stalin hicieron de Rusia una potencia industrial y nuclear



Mas bien Stalin...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

¿justificando un atentado terrorista? eso es apologia del terrorismo.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Estos días, estuve hablando con mi suegro, cuyos padres fueron expulsados de Crimea



Tu suegro es tartaro ???, aunque Stalin que no se fiaba de nadie, no me extrañaria nada que hubiese vaciado Crimea, acusandolos de colaboracionistas con los alemanes, *ante la duda, pensaria el georgiano !!!.*


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Apoyo la moción:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> 'Several dead' after Turkish bus hit by bomb
> 
> 
> The bomb exploded near a university
> ...



Y después mataron al embajador ruso en Turquía…


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania está preparando claramente alguna provocación antirrusa a gran escala*: los empleados de las instituciones situadas en el barrio gubernamental de Kiev (la oficina presidencial, la Rada Suprema, el Gabinete de Ministros, el Banco Nacional) reciben la recomendación de los dirigentes de trabajar a distancia desde casa del 22 al 26 de agosto. Los medios de comunicación de Kiev dijeron que las autoridades se estaban preparando para los ataques de Rusia en el Día de la Independencia.
Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania introdujo nuevas alertas para evacuaciones químicas, radiológicas y urbanas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades nazis de Vilnius han aprobado el desmantelamiento del mayor monumento a los soldados soviéticos en el cementerio de Antakalnis. Está previsto que se retire en septiembre.
Las autoridades letonas pretenden desmantelar muchos monumentos de la Gran Guerra Patria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Ago 2022)

No tranquilo, solo eres imbécil.

Bueno es una redundancia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

__





A la duginazi hija del "rasputín" del genocida del Kremlim se la ha cargado su propio padre


http://arcto.ru/article/1655 Iconografía bizantina de la Presentación del Señor Todos los iconos de la Presentación muestran la predestinación del Divino Infante como Sacrificio de la Redención, el Sacrificio más puro y más terrible, que ni siquiera la mente humana puede contener...




www.burbuja.info









Арктогея - философский портал - Марина Голубина: Все иконы Сретения являют предназначенность Богомладенца в Жертву искупления, Жертву самую чистую и самую страшную, каковую и разум человеческий вместить не может


*Iconografía bizantina de la Presentación del Señor*
_Todos los iconos de la Presentación muestran la predestinación del Divino Infante como *Sacrificio de la Redención, el Sacrificio más puro y más terrible, que ni siquiera la mente humana puede contener.*_










«Хорошо умереть молодым»


В 14 лет ты познал все грехи, а в 26 лет ты разбитая скотина, наделенная всеми возможными заболеваниями, с выпавшими волосами, и заканчиваешь свое существование на помойке от героинового овердоза. Вот идеал нашего поколения.




vz.ru




*"Es bueno morir joven"
Alexander Dugin
líder del Movimiento Euroasiático*


----------



## Sergei Mamani (21 Ago 2022)

aggggghh entro al foro sin iniciar sesión y ya me encuentro al HIJOPUTAAA de Рокоссовский metiendo gore

que subnormal más grande, cómo no habrá algún moderador que elimine a estas mierdas?


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El hijo de Escohonado haciendo apologia del terrorismo:



"asesor de Putin"
Pero si a Dugin le echaron hasta de la universidad de Moscu en 2014.
No entiendo muy bien la obsesión que se tiene en Occidente de poner a Dugin como una figura de primera en Rusia, hay delante de lo menos 15 personas mas influyentes desde la esfera civil en la opinión publica, y quizás me quede corto...
Sin ir mas lejos Vladimir Zhirinovsky era 10x veces mas influyente pero nadie en Occidente le conoce pese a que tenia el 15% de los votos del pais  y Dugin no rascaba ni 1 escaño


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Apoyo la moción:



Ojito, que por aquí hay mucha gente que critica la contención del gobierno ruso. Que pide caña. Incidentes como ese atentado crispan y mucho. Cuidado con eso, con los halcones pensando que están en lo correcto.


----------



## Xan Solo (21 Ago 2022)

Hoy THE SAKER parece que está caído. ERROR 521, servidor down.

Esto de las guerras híbridas está llegando a cotas risibles.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que no dijo eso exactamente.....dijo matar a los que cometieron las barbaridades del 2 de Mayo del 2014 en Odessa.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Salen a la luz los nombres de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas eliminadas en la Isla de la Serpiente el 7 de mayo de 2022. El capitán Vladimir Kiselev era jefe de equipo del Centro de Operaciones Especiales (SOC) del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania. Un nativo de Poltava.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (21 Ago 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Hoy THE SAKER parece que está caído. ERROR 521, servidor down.
> 
> Esto de las guerras híbridas está llegando a cotas risibles.



Es censura democrática transversal, resiliente e inclusiva. No puedo por menos qwue mentarle a la madre a los miembros y miembras de la oligaraquía financiera tras la cortina.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El enemigo sufre una derrota y pone en práctica su ruin plan - alcalde de Horlivka
Ivan Prikhodko: "Lo que está ocurriendo ahora en Horlivka es lo que hemos estado hablando durante dos semanas. Al sufrir derrotas en los frentes, los ucranazis desviarán el trabajo de nuestra artillería, de nuestro ejército de la ofensiva bombardeando la ciudad. Lo que estamos presenciando ahora es el plan del enemigo. Prácticamente hemos tomado la parte occidental de Zaitsevo, por lo que los nazis están descargando su impotencia sobre los civiles", dijo Prikhodko.
Horlivka está bajo el incesante fuego enemigo, muchas casas y objetos de infraestructura han sido dañados, la gente ha sido herida de nuevo...









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (21 Ago 2022)

El 90% de los canarios pro amazig...son mas bobos que abundio...

Bobos no...rallanos en la locura...una noche en su canal nazi onanista favorito vi una pelicula en la que hablaban el guanche inventado...si, inventado...

Vamos que se lo inventaron para la pelicula...

Lo que mas me choca es...que cojones hacen hablando castellano, la lengua de sus odiados conquistadores..mal que les pese...y unidos a España...porque no se van con el sultan de Marruecos???
Me consta que una buena parte abrazaria con gusto el islam...y hasta sus costumbres sodomitas...

No en vano suelen tener voz aflautada y ser mas lampiños que el culo del mandril...eso si, los peores, los mas rabiosamente maricones estan en la isla de Gran Canaria...alli los amariconados o travestidos son multitud.

Tenerife por su nobleza e historia aun se libra de tal peste!!!!


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Lastima que el pajarraco este no estuviera en el coche también, es repugnante leerle y escuchar a su hija, que abiertamente reconocía que los ucranianos no son personas. Bueno ya no podra decir nada.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lastima que el pajarraco este no estuviera en el coche también, es repugnante leerle y escuchar a su hija, que abiertamente reconocía que los ucranianos no son personas. Bueno ya no podra decir nada.



Sacando las cosas de contexto, para variar. Se refería a los autores de la matanza en la Casa de los Sindicaros de Odessa.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Ambos eran partidarios de aniquilar Ucrania, básicamente. Y al final, cuando propagas odio hay veces que lo recibes de vuelta, como en este caso.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## frangelico (21 Ago 2022)

El nacionalismo canario en realidad es residual y absurdo. Lo que hay en Tenerife es una aristocracia insular aterrada ante el crecimiento de Fuerteventura y Lanzarote, que son "territorio enemigo", y hacen cualquier cosa con tal de mover poder y gasto hacia la provincia de Santa Cruz, que tiene una isla y tres ruinas. De ahí viene la guerra a la explotación del petróleo, por ejemplo, eso desequilibraría tanto las cuentas entre provincias que haría imposible seguir moviendo recursos hacia su provincia : la ciudad más poblada de las islas no tiene tranvia, la isla de GC no tiene un cierre perimetral decente mientras Tenerife se hace su anillo insular (de La Aldea a Mogan hay un camino de cabras ), no habrá nueva pista en Gando hasta que AENA ofrezca una al Reina Sofía, y esto necesita mucho para ser viable. Y el tren se hará antes en Tenerife, de hecho la estación de buses Santa Cruz es tan grande porque está pensada para tener en un nivel subterráneo el tren.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Está mas que claro que es algo interno, Ucrania no tiene poder para hacer atentados en Moscú... Aunque la propaganda rusa dirá que el coche lo explotó el mismísimo Zelensky ayudado por un par de generales de la OTAN.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Asesinar un civil, bombardear una central nuclear, una presa, un puente...
> Han perdido y necesitan sembrar pánico en la población.
> La estrategia tiene nombre: terrorismo



Los @asakopako y toda la BASURA SUBNORMAL COVILERDA/OTANERA estaban muy contentos cuando sus amigos de la ETA mataban gente inocente y sus padrinos(EEUU) volaron por los aires a Carrero Blanco(minas antitanque), siempre siguen un mismo patrón. El perro obedece al amo.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay dos trending topic en twitter: 5º OTAN y 11º Dugin.
> 
> En el primero hay una fuerte controversia. Ya no es la unánime repulsa a Rusia de hace pocos meses. El caso de la finlandesa ha tenido un fuerte impacto.
> 
> ...








*Atlantic Council *


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Mark Sleboda @MarkSleboda1 - 9:11 UTC · Aug 21, 2022

*El intento de asesinato de Dugin, que en su lugar resultó en el asesinato de su hija, 
fue parte de la propaganda cada vez más demente y la infowar de un régimen proxy 
Putsch estadounidense desesperado y en ruinas en Kiev en lugar de éxito en el campo
de batalla de la que es incapaz.*
_*
El asesinato del "cerebro de Putin" que "inspiró" la intervención rusa en el conflicto civil 
ucraniano sería celebrado por los propagandistas del régimen de Kiev como una "victoria". 
No importa en lo más mínimo que nada de eso sea cierto.

No importa que en realidad Dugin nunca se haya reunido ni haya hablado con Putin. 
No importa que sus singulares ideas tuvieran una influencia nula en el Kremlin y poca 
o ninguna en el resto de la sociedad rusa. No importa que, por el contrario, el Kremlin 
hiciera despedir a Dugin de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú y le prohibiera el acceso 
a los medios de comunicación gubernamentales por sus estridentes opiniones sobre e
l Putsch en Ucrania en un momento en que el Kremlin estaba impulsando los acuerdos
de Minsk para resolver el conflicto civil en ese país.

La verdad no importa porque Dugin ha sido convertido en una caricatura del hombre del saco
en las mentes de Occidente y de la Ucrania controlada por el Putsch. Y su asesinato seguiría 
sirviendo como una victoria propagandística, a pesar de su completo divorcio de la realidad.
*_
*En esto, los medios de comunicación occidentales que caricaturizaron e inflaron a Dugin *
*y los gobiernos occidentales que lo sancionaron sin sentido son totalmente cómplices *
*del asesinato de Darya Dugina, su hija.*


----------



## El_Suave (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está mas que claro que es algo interno, Ucrania no tiene poder para hacer atentados en Moscú... Aunque la propaganda rusa dirá que el coche lo explotó el mismísimo Zelensky ayudado por un par de generales de la OTAN.



Pero como un guiñol va a explotar nada. Te confundes de propaganda, pájaro.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero como un guiñol va a explotar nada. Te confundes de propaganda, pájaro.



Ha sido una "Special Car Operation", ahora estan comparando Ucrania como si fuera el ISIS.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Pis de Bilderberg justificando el terrorismo:



El hilo del ESTERCOLERO AZUL del Pentagono es un filón de cuentas PROUCROPITECAS.

La FULANA y su perfil


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero como un guiñol va a explotar nada. Te confundes de propaganda, pájaro.



Atentar contra la cúpula en pleno Moscú ha sido un cruce del Rubicón, el pingüino rata se hace caquitas, sabe que es muy gordo.


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

@Sextus Flavius Lascivius 


> Celebrando el asesinato de civiles...., va quedando muy claro cual es el bando de las ratas de cloaca y los hijos de perra, y también el de los retrasados mentales porque menuda propaganda fina fina y sutil..., si algún neutral lee ese vómito se convertirá en pro-ruso al momento. Al basurero de cabeza.



Coño, el hipocritón hijo de puta de Sextus Anacletus Maximus.

Aquí se ha celebrado la muerte de personas inocentes con un disfruten lo votado o cualquier cosa. Se pajean con posibles ataques nucleares en Londres o Washington donde morirían millones de inocentes incluyendo miles de fetos no nacidos.

Pero ahora es indignante celebrar la muerte de una furcia turcochina que pedía matar ucranianos. O ucropitecos, como os gusta deshumanizarlos.

Pues es la primera de muchas, maricón de mierda. A la furcia de tu madre hay que descuartizarla a machetazos.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Dugin sobre los ucranianos: "Hay que matar, matar y matar, os lo digo como profesor"


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atentar contra la cúpula en pleno Moscú ha sido un cruce del Rubicón, el pingüino rata se hace caquitas, sabe que es muy gordo.



Pero sí huele a servicio pactado. Yo apuesto por Solntsevskaya Bratva haciendo de subcontratista para FSB.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Exterminador (21 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @Sextus Flavius Lascivius
> 
> 
> Coño, el hipocritón hijo de puta de Sextus Anacletus Maximus.
> ...



Ucronazis asesinos y que quemaron con vida a medio centenar de personas, que no de ucranianos como queréis hacer creer...deja de ser tan cínico imbécil. Deshumanización es lo que se lleva haciendo desde el 2014 en el dombas, por no querer ser otaneros vasallos de EEUU.
Tu has sido el primero desde el primer momento, en reírte de la muerte de niños, hijo de la gran puta, ningún pro-ruso, lo ha hecho


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atentar contra la cúpula en pleno Moscú ha sido un cruce del Rubicón, el pingüino rata se hace caquitas, sabe que es muy gordo.





Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero sí huele a servicio pactado. Yo apuesto por Solntsevskaya Bratva haciendo de subcontratista para FSB.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pero que Dugin no es ninguna cupula, si hasta el alcalde de una capital de provincia paco como pueda ser Segovia tiene guardaespaldas, creeis que la cupula del Kremlin no tendria guardaespaldas    

Dugin es un tio que escribio unos libros medio interesantes ahce 2 decadas y que de vez en cuando aparecia en la cadena de television Tsargrad TV, ese es su peso en la sociedad rusa.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Cuenta de acceso limitado, un cm pronazi a ijnore @ZHU DE no pierdas el tiempo con esté anormal



Y ya es casualidad @Tierra Azul que ha entrado hoy día 21 agosto 2022 por la mañana, ya que las demás cuentas han sido ignoradas y por eso hay que traer de vuelta o crear nuevas para embarrar el hilo.


----------



## alexforum (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, veo que a los ucros ya solo les da para ser unos vulgares terroristas, poniendo coches bomba y tal.
> Señal de que están extremadamente jodidos.
> 
> Este fin de semana pude por fin ir a la Expo Militar en Moscú.
> ...



Que lugar es camarada? Una pena q me voy de Moscú hoy y no puedo verlo, para octubre lo veo …


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Aqui la angelito.....


----------



## troperker (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los pro rusos ya están diciendo en Twitter que este atentado es el colmo y que Rusia debe actuar ya con contundencia. Presentan a la hija de Dugin como una pobre víctima, y a su padre como filósofo. Por supuesto, ni se plantean la posibilidad de una purga.
> 
> Siguen pensando que Rusia no hace más en Ucrania porque no quiere. Exigen la toma inmediata de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Han pasado meses como dices
Bueno esta guerra donde rusia tiene mucjo aun por bombardear
Y son los le hacen indiscriminadamente
Deberian atacar la red electrica a ucrania y cortar el gas y no se hace
Y mucha mas infraestructura importante
Porque no lo hace es que son demasiado buenos contra ucrania
O como tu dices ya no tienen combustible ya no tienen soldados 
Ya no tienen misiles ni aviones etc
o como dices yano tienen ni papa fritas para las hamburguesas


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa aérea vuelven a operar cerca de Yevpatoriya.
Al menos 1 objetivo aéreo es alcanzado.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alexforum (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> "asesor de Putin"
> Pero si a Dugin le echaron hasta de la universidad de Moscu en 2014.
> No entiendo muy bien la obsesión que se tiene en Occidente de poner a Dugin como una figura de primera en Rusia, hay delante de lo menos 15 personas mas influyentes desde la esfera civil en la opinión publica, y quizás me quede corto...
> Sin ir mas lejos Vladimir Zhirinovsky era 10x veces mas influyente pero nadie en Occidente le conoce pese a que tenia el 15% de los votos del pais  y Dugin no rascaba ni 1 escaño



porque tienen que vender victorias, y si no hay victorias pues se inventan


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Entonces, segun la rata rejona atentar contra este seboso es legítimo:


----------



## Patatas bravas (21 Ago 2022)

Solo los pro rusos se pueden creer que los ucranianos se van a quedar sin comida ,armas ,petroleo y gas teniendo al tío Sam detrás . Esto es el Vietnam de rusia y Estados Unidos no va desaprovechar la oportunidad. La guerra puede durar años mínimo hasta 2024


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Tiene cojones,la de malabares que hacen los Putinianos para tapar a genocidas que van a calzón quitao


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero que Dugin no es ninguna cupula, si hasta el alcalde de una capital de provincia paco como pueda ser Segovia tiene guardaespaldas, creeis que la cupula del Kremlin no tendria guardaespaldas
> 
> Dugin es un tio que escribio unos libros medio interesantes ahce 2 decadas y que de vez en cuando aparecia en la cadena de television Tsargrad TV, ese es su peso en la sociedad rusa.



¿Que mas da? es parte de la cúpula en la mente perturbada de Zopensky, con eso basta, aparte de que si pueden poner una bomba en el coche de un personaje relevante con contactos con el Kremlin en Moscú, lo pueden hacer con cualquiera, ese es el mensaje.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Detalles de la muerte de Dugina, lo que se sabe hasta ahora: 

1.La explosión del vehículo que conducía Daria Dugina se produjo bajo los bajos del vehículo. El todoterreno quedó envuelto en llamas, se salió de la carretera y se estrelló contra una estructura cercana a la autopista. 

2. El coche de Dugin estaba en un pequeño aparcamiento de la empresa bajo seguridad. Sólo alguien "de dentro" o alguien con credenciales del FSB, FSO, GRU, etc. podría entrar allí.

3.Dugin no conduce y su hija hizo de chófer. Pero Dugin se retrasó y llegó un poco más tarde en otro coche. Volvían juntos del festival de propaganda rusa Tradición, donde Dugin daba una conferencia.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Hubo un estruendo como una explosión en Yevpatoria, probablemente las fuerzas de defensa aérea destruyeron el dron
Pero el vídeo que vuela por los canales es antiguo, ahora hay luz en Yevpatoria









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Que lugar es camarada? Una pena q me voy de Moscú hoy y no puedo verlo, para octubre lo veo …



Parque Patriota, es el lugar.
En la M1, a unos 40 km de Moscú


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Que mas da? es parte de la cúpula en la mente perturbada de Zopensky, con eso basta, aparte de que si pueden poner una bomba en el coche de un personaje relevante con contactos con el Kremlin en Moscú, lo pueden hacer con cualquiera, ese es el mensaje.



Pero que el tio no tiene contactos vamos a ver, es como si te dicen que ETA puso una bomba a Punset.
Aparte de esta bomba, se pusieron otras 2 a gente mas importante que no se ha hecho publica su identidad y se detectaron ...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Ago 2022)

*Putin sopesa usar armas nucleares o admitir la derrota y devolver las regiones ucranianas invadidas*


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Tengo a esos dos en la nevera ¿A quién están zankeando?



Patatas bravas le dio un zank al asakopako y de ahí mi respuesta @piru


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Lol, un país feudal y agrario(donde la mitad de la población era analfabeta) que era en 1917, en todo caso se cargó a los que hacían del país un estado medieval. Lenin y Stalin hicieron de Rusia una potencia industrial y nuclear



Ah que tú sabes más que los rusos que viven aqui. Ok cuñaoooooo ejjjperto de burbuja


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Lo 


Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pero sí huele a servicio pactado. Yo apuesto por Solntsevskaya Bratva haciendo de subcontratista para FSB.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo raro de todo esto que Dugin tampoco es una figura tan importante e influyente en la opinión pública rusa, como han comentado otros foreros. Con este atentado lo van a volver más popular de lo que es, a él y a sus ideas. Si lo que querían los autores era ponerlo en centro del escenario, pues parece que lo han hecho.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Sólo espero, por el bien del personal terrestre, que en Rusia puedan mantener la calma
ante lo que se avecina como un aumento generalizado de las provocaciones.


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva y sus asaltos - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ (Supuestamente) El ejército ruso cierra partes del espacio aéreo en las regiones de Lipetsk, Voronezh y Belgorod del 22 al 25 de agosto .
▪ El Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo operaciones de asalto en la zona de Petropillya-Dmitrovka, Paseka-Bogorodichnoye en la dirección de Slavyansk;
▪ En la dirección de Artemivskoye, las tropas rusas avanzan en las direcciones de Pokrovske - Bakhmutskoye, Semigorie - Zaitseve, Novoselovka - Nueva York;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el Ejército ruso hace fuego contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de Spartak-Oprosnoye;
❗ En la dirección Lozovsky - Peski, las fuerzas rusas tienen éxito;
▪ Las tropas rusas rotan unidades separadas en las zonas fronterizas de las regiones de Bryansk y Kursk en dirección a Seversk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero que el tio no tiene contactos vamos a ver, es como si te dicen que ETA puso una bomba a Punset.
> Aparte de esta bomba, se pusieron otras 2 a gente mas importante que no se ha hecho publica su identidad y se detectaron ...



Joder, lo importante es el relato, si para los mass mierda Dugin es el rey del mambo y lo matan, pues han matado al rey del mambo, ¿tienes 10 años?


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Joder, lo importante es el relato, si para los mass mierda Dugin es el rey del mambo y lo matan, pues han matado al rey del mambo, ¿tienes 10 años?



Pero que los mass mierda en Rusia no son los mass mierda en Occidente, Dugin es un tio que en la sociedad Rusa pinta muy poco, vamos que es una operacion para el consumo interno de occidente mas que para "asustar" a Rusia.
Asusta si matan a un politico, alguien de la elite, pero que Dugin no es elite ni esta cerca vaya


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Ale, una hija de Satanas menos!!! Cero pena.


----------



## asakopako (21 Ago 2022)

nigger nigger nigger nigger
why do you call yourself a nigger?
cause my dick is bigger







Lo mismo la coneja llevaba larva marrónida


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El día antes del atentado en el que Daria Dugin fue asesinada en el coche de su padre, el canal estatal ucraniano 1+1 emitió un reportaje sobre Aleksandr Dugin en su programa Groszy. En la historia se refieren a Dugin como el cerebro detrás de Putin, el ideólogo de la civilización rusa y que dirige a Putin.

No hay tales coincidencias. El terrorista Zelensky y sus secuaces han elegido un objetivo, han aumentado su importancia a los ojos de su propio público, porque harán cualquier cosa por una foto, y han llevado a cabo un atentado terrorista. Pero son una escoria tan cobarde que no admiten la culpa. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (21 Ago 2022)

Un breve escrito de Dugin.


*Alexander Dugin*
Ontología y experiencia del Anticristo radical: aspectos semánticos, religiosos, sociológicos y politológicos
*Tradicionalismo y semiótica*
El propósito de este artículo es examinar la figura del "Anticristo" y el campo semántico del "fin de los tiempos" sin referencia a ninguna tradición religiosa en particular.
Pero la figura del "Anticristo" (Ο Αντίχριστος) tiene un vínculo de este tipo: con el cristianismo. En consecuencia, podemos decir que estamos considerando no sólo y no tan directamente la figura cristiana del Anticristo, sino también sus análogos. Esto nos lleva al tema del tradicionalismo.
¿Qué es el tradicionalismo? No es una tradición. Es esa matriz estructural, ese paradigma que es común a las diferentes tradiciones.
Si las comparamos con la sociedad moderna, con la Nueva Era y con el paradigma secular de la ciencia moderna, encontramos que todas las tradiciones y religiones particulares tienen algo en común.
El deseo de describir, identificar y destacar este aspecto común conduce al tradicionalismo.
En este contexto, el tradicionalismo puede entenderse como el resultado de un análisis sociológico de la modernidad (con conclusiones negativas) y con un comparativismo paralelo de tradiciones concretas. Pero reivindica (por ejemplo, en la persona de Guenon[1]) algo más: el "primordialismo", es decir, que el tradicionalismo es una expresión de la Tradición Primordial, que precede, más que sigue, a las tradiciones conocidas.
No discutiremos ahora la cuestión de si esta afirmación está justificada. Por ahora, nos basta con que el procedimiento sociológico que reconstruye el tradicionalismo o el paradigma de la sociedad tradicional en contraste con la sociedad moderna es perfectamente válido. Sólo esto da credibilidad a Guénon. Sin embargo, si su convicción de que el concepto sociológico y filosófico de "Tradición" se corresponde realista e históricamente, así como ontológicamente, con alguna esencia subyacente que puede ser percibida experiencialmente (incluidas las formas metafísicas y espiritualizadas de la experiencia) está justificada, requiere una consideración más cuidadosa. Es decir, si podemos hablar de una verdadera "primordialidad" en lugar de una simple reconstrucción mental a posteriori afín a las generalizaciones posmodernistas es una cuestión abierta.
El valor de Guenon en el contexto de lo posmoderno es evidente. Pero, ¿cómo se relacionan sus ideas con las estructuras de lo premoderno? ¿Y hay algo en lo Premoderno que él señale como su parte central, es decir, la Tradición Primordial?
Nuestra duda nos evitará caer en el sincretismo, la Nueva Era, el ocultismo y el neoespiritualismo. No estamos emitiendo un veredicto, estamos diciendo: aceptemos la tesis de la "Tradición" e incluso de la "Tradición Primordial" como un concepto ciertamente operativo sociológicamente (estructura común para tradiciones específicas) y pongamos (por ahora) fuera de paréntesis su validez histórica y ontológica.
Abordemos el problema desde la perspectiva de la semiótica. ¿Qué es una tradición concreta? Una tradición religiosa, por ejemplo. Es el lenguaje[2]. Este lenguaje está estructurado, contiene signos y sintaxis, crea (connotativo - para los estructuralistas) campos de significado, constituye o describe (constituye) denotaciones. En cualquier caso, una tradición particular tiene tres estratos lingüísticos y lógicos

una serie de signos (símbolos, dogmas, tramas, mitos, narraciones), es decir, la estructura del significante;
una serie de significados (significantes) que corresponden a los signos
y una serie de significados (que rigen las relaciones de la primera y la segunda fila, o la relación de los signos de la primera fila entre sí, la connotación).
Por ejemplo, cuando un musulmán dice "Alá", quiere decir algo diferente a lo que quiere decir un cristiano cuando dice "Dios". Sin un análisis detallado de las tres filas, no podemos entender nada de una tradición concreta. Del mismo modo, el "Anticristo" sólo tiene sentido (y significado) como figura de la narrativa cristiana, de los dogmas cristianos; se relaciona con Cristo de forma compleja (la mayoría de las veces a la inversa) y nos señala un denotativo (denotado) que está constituido exclusivamente por la religión cristiana y reside en su marco. Es posible hablar del Anticristo como una connotación que deriva su ser de su lugar conceptual en el sistema del lenguaje cristiano y su estructura.
Lo mismo puede decirse de cualquier figura de una religión concreta. Por ejemplo, el Khizra de los musulmanes o el profeta Elías de los judíos. Algunas cosas son remotamente análogas en otras religiones, otras no.
Además, hay palabras de préstamo y reinterpretaciones de las mismas figuras en diferentes contextos. Esto complica el análisis.
[1] Guenon, R. La crisis del mundo moderno. Moscú: Centro Arktovegiya, 1991.
[2] Dugin A. Filosofía del tradicionalismo. Moscú: Arktohegya-Centre, 2002.

Fuente: Antikeimenos [1]


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero que los mass mierda en Rusia no son los mass mierda en Occidente, Dugin es un tio que en la sociedad Rusa pinta muy poco, vamos que es una operacion para el consumo interno de occidente mas que para "asustar" a Rusia.
> Asusta si matan a un politico, alguien de la elite, pero que Dugin no es elite ni esta cerca vaya



Hoy la hija de Dugin, mañana el Monje, ¿lo pilla ahora?


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hoy la hija de Dugin, mañana el Monje, ¿lo pilla ahora?



Intentan asesinar a 3 personas
Muere la hija del Don nadie.
Es como si mañana el SBU se pone a poner bombas debajo de los coches de panaderos, o acaso te piensas que no han intentado matar ya a mas politicos, sin ir mas lejos a muchos en las zonas liberadas en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El día antes del atentado en el que Daria Dugin fue asesinada en el coche de su padre, el canal estatal ucraniano 1+1 emitió un reportaje sobre Aleksandr Dugin en su programa Groszy. En la historia se refieren a Dugin como el cerebro detrás de Putin, el ideólogo de la civilización rusa y que dirige a Putin.
> 
> No hay tales coincidencias. El terrorista Zelensky y sus secuaces han elegido un objetivo, han aumentado su importancia a los ojos de su propio público, porque harán cualquier cosa por una foto, y han llevado a cabo un atentado terrorista. Pero son una escoria tan cobarde que no admiten la culpa.
> 
> ...



Si eso es asi ( que no lo pongo en duda), veremos la cara del cocas estos días... una cosa es un objetivo cuasimilitar del enemigo que puedes vender como un éxito con audacia y heroísmo; y otro muy diferente matar a la hija de alguien que es un objetivo.... la cosa cambia y mucho.

Y dudo que por muy loco que esté el zelensky por en la Diana a sus descendientes no debe ser plato de gusto. No se ataca a la familia del enemigo sino que se ataca al enemigo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

Volviendo a temas mas importantes ...
El ministerio de defensa ucraniano a confirmado la perdida de otra poblacion en el area de Nikolaev, ademas esto demuestra que el territorio controlado por Rusia y aliados es bastante mas amplio de lo que admitian los Ucranianos en un primer momento.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Intentan asesinar a 3 personas
> Muere la hija del Don nadie.
> Es como si mañana el SBU se pone a poner bombas debajo de los coches de panaderos, o acaso te piensas que no han intentado matar ya a mas politicos, sin ir mas lejos a muchos en las zonas liberadas en Ucrania.



¿Usted trata de argumentar o simplemente quiere tenerla mas larga? ahora mismo hay un grupo de tareas en Moscú poniendo bombas en coches de personalidades, quitar importancia al atentado no le van a quitar las caquitas de los gayumbos.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

*La derrota de Rusia*

La decisión de Putin de romper sus relaciones con la comunidad internacional e invadir Ucrania, un país cuya suerte no puede dejar insensible al mundo occidental, pareció descabellada desde el primer momento.

La irresponsabilidad de Putin quedó de manifiesto desde el principio, cuando se vio la impotencia de Moscú para ganar una guerra relámpago que le permitiera tomar Kyiv y Kharkiv como pretendía. La exitosa campaña internacional de Volodímir Zelenski permitió a los ucranios armarse convenientemente y recabar recursos, y hoy todo indica que en los frentes militares la posición de Moscú, con tropas de reemplazo sin motivación ni preparación, es cada vez más grave. Consiguieron ganar terreno en el Donbass gracias a la artillería, pero ahora, cuando los ucranios se han dotado de cañones de mayor alcance, la situación parece revertirse. Los sabotajes contra el ejército ruso de ocupación en Crimea demuestran que Putin ha perdido el control.


Pero además de esta débacle militar, las finanzas rusas se están hundiendo. Sus fuentes de ingresos provienen de las exportaciones de energía —petróleo, gas y carbón—, en gran medida a Europa, después de que Moscú lograra convencer a sus clientes de que Rusia era un socio fiable. Alemania se ha negado a abrir el Nord Stream 2, el excanciller Schröder que colaboró comercialmente con Rusia está siendo procesado, y son conocidos los movimientos de Berlín para lograr la autosuficiencia energética, incluso mediante un gasoducto desde España.


Nadie en Europa querrá en muchas décadas depender de la energía rusa, y además se acelerarán en todo el mundo las renovables. Por añadidura, los suministros rusos a terceros padecerán la falta de tecnología extractiva, que ya se hace patente.

Rusia no es una potencia tecnológica —es un modesto país con un PIB algo superior al español con una población de 144 millones de habitantes—, pero había conseguido una posición estratégica discreta, que le brindaba un porvenir si no brillante, sí al menos con posibilidades de avance. Pero la soberbia de Putin ha arrojado todas las expectativas al barranco. Ni siquiera la mano tendida de China, una potencia en construcción, le devolverá las posibilidades perdidas. La única baza actual de Moscú —es triste decirlo— es su arsenal atómico, y esta amenazante evidencia ha de ser la única preocupación de la diplomacia mundial, al menos hasta que la bloqueada dictadura rusa se abra a nuevas expectativas.

https://www.epe.es/es/opinion/202208...lidad-14309449


----------



## delhierro (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los pro rusos ya están diciendo en Twitter que este atentado es el colmo y que Rusia debe actuar ya con contundencia. Presentan a la hija de Dugin como una pobre víctima, y a su padre como filósofo. Por supuesto, ni se plantean la posibilidad de una purga.
> 
> Siguen pensando que Rusia no hace más en Ucrania porque no quiere. Exigen la toma inmediata de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Los que llevais 9 años sin entender la realidad sois los otanicos . Rusia no hacia más porque Putin y el resto de la cupula no queria.

Claro que pudo hacer más en 2014. De hecho en 2022 con Ucrania muy reforzada por occidente en el perido no guerra no paz ( como algunos dijimos que pasaría ) Rusia ha capturado 4 regiones. No 2 , 4. Y claro que puede hacer más esta noche si quieren .,.....los que tienen que querer. Eso si , estos ultimos estan cada vez más presionados por los rusos que estan hasta los huevos de extrañas componendas.

No hacen más porque NO QUIEREN. Si tiran 20 misiles en los sitios adecuados dejan a ucrania sin luz, ni siquiera han cortado la luz de la megacentral que controlan...¿ que se lo impide ? .

Los barcos con el cereal que trae pasta a Kiev salen ¿ porque los escolta la todo poderosa OTAN o porque Putin los deja despues de un acuerdo ? 

Como la gente o los militares se harten y pidan cabezas, vais a lloriquear pidiendo que vuelva Putin.

No hacen más , porque es comodo seguir con los negocios, no movilizar al pais , no pedir sacrificios a los megaricos locales, mientras que los voluntarios tomen el terreno. Y como lo estan tomando lo mismo les sale bien, pero los anglos siempre jodiendo van a más porque le consideran DEBIL. Así que al finanl es posible que igual que se encontraron con la operación especial que les jodido su ataque a las republicas, se encuentren con una guerra seria.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha destruido su futuro. 
No solo ha dejado de ser una potencia militar, hasta da risa, es que podría dividirse en varios países, como ya le paso hace 30 años, pues gran parte del territorio de la Federación Rusa es territorio invadido habitado por minorías étnicas marginadas y con ansias independentistas.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los que llevais 9 años sin entender la realidad sois los otanicos . Rusia no hacia más porque Putin y el resto de la cupula no queria.
> 
> Claro que pudo hacer más en 2014. De hecho en 2022 con Ucrania muy reforzada por occidente en el perido no guerra no paz ( como algunos dijimos que pasaría ) Rusia ha capturado 4 regiones. No 2 , 4. Y claro que puede hacer más esta noche si quieren .,.....los que tienen que querer. Eso si , estos ultimos estan cada vez más presionados por los rusos que estan hasta los huevos de extrañas componendas.
> 
> ...



La rata rejona se hace caquitas ante la posibilidad de que a un kutusov se le hinchen los huevos y obligue al Monje a dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa, ¿que iba a pasar con sus amados nazis ?


----------



## delhierro (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ha destruido su futuro.
> No solo ha dejado de ser una potencia militar, hasta da risa, es que podría dividirse en varios países, como ya le paso hace 30 años, pues gran parte del territorio de la Federación Rusa es territorio invadido habitado por minorías étnicas marginadas y con ansias independentistas.





No acaba la procesión hasta que pasa el ultimo monje.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, pero la respuesta ya me la sabía.
> Stalin fue un hijo de puta, pero mantuvo viva a la Unión Soviética en la Guerra.
> 
> Lenin destruyó el país desde dentro, se cargó absolutamente a todas las élites rusas. Hizo retroceder el país varias décadas.
> ...



Por encargo de Alemania y el billete fue pagado entre EEUU y Reino Unido.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La rata rejona se hace caquitas ante la posibilidad de que a un kutusov se le hinchen los huevos y obligue al Monje a dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa, ¿que iba a pasar con sus amados nazis ?



Cuidadin,chinito de MIELDA que te estas pasando y luego vas por ahi llorando ...con que ya sabes a tomar POLCULO


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia ha destruido su futuro.
> No solo ha dejado de ser una potencia militar, hasta da risa, es que podría dividirse en varios países, como ya le paso hace 30 años, pues gran parte del territorio de la Federación Rusa es territorio invadido habitado por minorías étnicas marginadas y con ansias independentistas.



Eso lo veras antes en España gracias a la OTAN.


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El hijo de Escohonado haciendo apologia del terrorismo:



La cara es el espejo del alma


----------



## kasperle1966 (21 Ago 2022)

*Oda a los difamadores de Rusia*
En el año 1831 Alexander Pushkin escribió la ODA A LOS DIFAMADORES DE RUSIA. Fue su respuesta a ciertas voces en el parlamento de Francia que pedían una intervención armada en apoyo a los insurgentes polacos contra el ejército ruso (hasta el año 1917 Polonia formaba parte de Rusia). En el poema Pushkin explica el por qué las disputas entre eslavos deben ser zanjadas entre los eslavos mismos.

Exigió a los europeos no interferir y lo dejó muy en claro el por qué ellos odiaban a Rusia. Ha sido cierto todo el tiempo. Disfrute su lectura y fórmese su propia opinión al respecto/.


_*¿Qué es eso, calumniadores, que Uds. están agitando?

¿Cómo es que Uds. nos amenazan con excomulgarnos?

¿Qué los ha enfurecido tanto? ¿La agitación lituana?

Olvídenlo: Se trata que una queja eslava, entre eslavos,

Antigua e interna disputa, hace tiempo que el destino la planteó

Incógnita que Uds. no tienen la menor oportunidad de entender.

Estas tribus colindantes ya

Hace tiempo que se están disputando, hasta ahora; querellándose

Cada partido, ya sea el nuestro o el de ellos,

Agobiados bajo espesas nubes de tormenta.

¿Quiénes mantendrán sus posiciones cuando las condiciones se endurezcan?:

¿Un altanero Lech? ¿Un ruso fiel?

La cuestión es que si las corrientes eslavas se unen alguna vez en el mar ruso

O se reduzcan.

Déjennos solos: Uds. no están familiarizados con cosas tales como las

Sangrientas tablas sagradas;

Esta disputa familiar, doméstica es ajena e incógnita para Uds.

Lo que les importa a Uds. es Praga o el Kremlin;

En cambio Uds. están tontamente embelesados con el audaz

Coraje de un combate justo – y francamente Uds. nos están

Odiando.


¿Por qué? ¿Sobre la base de las cenizas de Moscú en llamas,

Nos rehusamos aceptar el poder del audaz que los hace temblar subyugados?

Respondan: ¿por qué nosotros enviamos al ídolo que había predominado

Sobre los reinos enviándolo al abismo. De este modo, ¿pagamos con nuestra sangre vital por la libertad de Europa, su estado y la paz?....

Cuando uno los escucha hablar, Uds. son duros; ¡luego entonces demuéstrense Uds. mismos en acción!

Es como si un viejo héroe calmo y relajado no pueda calar su bayoneta Ismailiana en su fusil; o si la palabra del zar ruso fuera solo una baratija o las contiendas con Europa fueran algo diferente o los rusos en malas condiciones para superarlos.

Como si nosotros fuéramos unos pocos; y como si desde Taurida hasta los ruedos de Perm, desde el ardiente Cáucaso hasta los fríos arrecifes de Finlandia

Desde el Kremlin, estremecido en lo más profundo

Hasta los muros de la quieta China

El suelo ruso jamás se levantará

Y resplandecerá con sus cuernos de acero.

¡Luego entonces, envíen a sus belicosos Descendientes Difamadores

a nuestra tierra!

Hay espacio suficiente en las praderas rusas*_

*Entre las muy apropiadas para sus tumbas.*


Alexander Pushkin - 1831

*Alexander Puschkin: y, francamente Uds. nos odian*


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

El enemigo intenta atacar Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson: la defensa aérea del ejército ruso rechaza el ataque, unas 15 explosiones.
Humo de misiles enemigos interceptados en el cielo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Hay que matar más rusos


----------



## Harman (21 Ago 2022)

Trofeos de equipamiento militar ucraniano expuestos en Patriot Park









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los que llevais 9 años sin entender la realidad sois los otanicos . Rusia no hacia más porque Putin y el resto de la cupula no queria.
> 
> Claro que pudo hacer más en 2014. De hecho en 2022 con Ucrania muy reforzada por occidente en el perido no guerra no paz ( como algunos dijimos que pasaría ) Rusia ha capturado 4 regiones. No 2 , 4. Y claro que puede hacer más esta noche si quieren .,.....los que tienen que querer. Eso si , estos ultimos estan cada vez más presionados por los rusos que estan hasta los huevos de extrañas componendas.
> 
> ...



Algunos eventos están dando alas a los duros en la élite rusa, que piensan que no se puede ser tan blando, y que hay que pasar a una "fase 2" y hacer lo que tú dices, dejarse de zarandajas e ir en serio.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Trofeos de equipamiento militar ucraniano expuestos en Patriot Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estos no los ví.
También es cierto que la expo es inmensa. Yo estuve 3 horas y acabé hasta la polla, porque no soy experto militar, y al final todo me parecía lo mismo.

Eso sí, casi todo venía traducido al inglés.
Y los extranjeros entrábamos por otra puerta, donde la poli chequeaba el pasaporte y demás...


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ago 2022)

Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú







www.outono.net


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Ya llora el prorruso este que recomendaba los libros de Dugin para entender a los rusos


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que los prorrusos tienen más fe en el invierno que en el Niño Jesús. Que la primera semana que el termómetro baje de los 5 grados, Europa entera llamará a su puerta suplicando gas y morirá gente congelada en las paradas de bus.

Se ve que se lo juegan todo a esa carta, porque con su segundo mejor ejército del mundo ya no cuentan


----------



## Expected (21 Ago 2022)

Porfiado....No eras tú "Anastasio Lonchafinista" en el foro de Covid?. Un tipo amargado con España, que le había abandonado su mujer y era funcionario por la zona de Cáceres...y se iba a Portugal a tocarse más los huevos si cabe. Es que escribes exactamente igual que él. E irradias ese odio neanderthal contra este país también.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Kinzhal" y "Su-57" han tenido un rendimiento brillante - Shoigu habla del uso en combate de los últimos sistemas de armas
> 
> "El Su-57 tuvo un rendimiento brillante, el avión tiene un grado muy alto de protección contra varios sistemas de defensa aérea, tiene protección contra misiles. Lo más importante es que tiene armas muy poderosas. También hemos probado estas armas y funcionan brillantemente. No puedo encontrar otra palabra para ello.
> "La Daga" es un misil hipersónico, con una velocidad de prácticamente 10 velocidades del sonido. Cambia de trayectoria tanto vertical como horizontalmente en el camino, por lo que es prácticamente imposible golpearlo. Atacamos objetivos de alto valor con ella. Lo hemos utilizado tres veces durante una operación militar especial. Y en tres ocasiones ha mostrado características brillantes que no tiene ningún otro misil de este tipo en el mundo. De hecho, nadie más tiene un misil así: hipersónico, con tanta velocidad y capacidad de penetración. No se puede detectar ni interceptar", dijo el ministro.
> ...



Seguimos con la senda "biez analogov v mirie". 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Expected (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que los prorrusos tienen más fe en el invierno que en el Niño Jesús. Que la primera semana que el termómetro baje de los 5 grados, Europa entera llamará a su puerta suplicando gas y morirá gente congelada en las paradas de bus.
> 
> Se ve que se lo juegan todo a esa carta, porque con su segundo mejor ejército del mundo ya no cuentan



Espérate a las tornentitas e inundaciones de Septiembre y Octubre. Se te va a olvidar que existe Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Muy interesante esta entrevista, por si a alguien le interesa. Dice que Putin es un matón y un bull; pero que es frágil, la ha cagado, tiene miedo de que le quiten el poder y que empieza la cuenta atrás para su caída


----------



## Strikelucky (21 Ago 2022)

Sea quien fuera el responsable del atentando, esto no debería cambiar nada en los tiempo y en las formas... en todo caso golpear donde no lo esperan (shun zhu style), no entiendo la geopolitica pero destruir bases en siria, Irak, etc; en todos los países donde no han sido autorizados, personalmente a mi me animaría. 
Matar hijos de personas importantes no creo que sea bueno, no te pones a la altura de un tonto para combatirlo sino que quedas como otro tonto.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (21 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Putin sopesa usar armas nucleares o admitir la derrota y devolver las regiones ucranianas invadidas*



 Hombre lo mismo, lo mismo no es del todo...aqui parece q cualquier chorrada cuela


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Ago 2022)

Estoy ansioso por ver a expertos en mass mierdas hablando sobre la obra de Dugin  

Más importante ha sido el suicidio del oficial del Sbu.

Aunque ya intuyo por dónde van los tiros del relato occidental.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Los pretextos hay que saberlos aprovechar, declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania, movilización general y entrada a saco con 100 divisiones, y esta vez nada de mariconadas de "pobres civiles", el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al soviet.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Lo curioso de este asunto, es que ahora hay que ponerse a llorar por esta muerte, pero que el régimen ruso mate a civiles inocentes en Ucrania sin parar, que amenacen a los europeos con nucleares, que invada territorios y países, o que se cargue a rusos opositores debe ser algo bueno.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Lo de la hija de Dugin será difícil de saber, tanto si ella era el objetivo como quién está detrás. Rusia dirá lo que crea que más la convenga, y si Ucrania está detrás (lo dudo), mantendrá silencio y no lo reconocerá.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

La rata rejona está cagadito, me nutre.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)

Meanwhile en Estados Unidos de LGTBI...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

Parece que Ucrania planea algo grande en los próximos días.
dicen que bombardear el puente de Kerch es la apuesta.

*Del 22 al 26 de agosto, se recomendó a todos los empleados del barrio
gubernamental de Kiev que trabajaran desde casa - medios de comunicación*








Intel Slava Z


❗ From August 22 to 26, all employees of the Government Quarter of Kiev were recommended to work from home - media




telegram.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Meanwhile en Estados Unidos de LGTBI...



Todos los políticos europeos son sicarios de nuestros enemigos los BRICS .

Sólo hay que ver quienes están saliendo muy beneficiados de todo lo que está pasando con el coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania. 
De la misma manera que se compran equipos de fútbol y los mejores jugadores del mundo, también se financian partidos políticos y llevan a la presidencia de los países a sus brókers . 

- Los chinos son los que están detrás de la desindustrialización de los países occidentales para ser ellos la fábrica del mundo. Están comprando todas las empresas estructurales para poder desmontarlas y trasladar la producción . Son los dueños de la mayoría de las plataformas mediáticas a través de testaferros y su finalidad es evitar que occidente vuelva a atacarles y someterles como dicen y exponen constantemente . Los políticos " izquierdistas " son el ejército invisible de los chinos siguiendo la máxima del general Sun Tzu : " El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar ".
Todas las pantomimas como el coronavirus, están diseñadas por ellos y aunque tienen fallos de guion estrepitosos e inconcebibles, cuelan igual porque hemos aprendido en estos dos años que la gente se cree cualquier cosa que diga la tele. 









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com





- El evidente expansionismo del islam financiado por los jeques árabes, va dirigido a Europa que es el territorio vecino de la misma manera que Japón se expandió a los países cercanos . 
Al Ándalus tendrá el mismo destino que Yugoslavia . Recordemos que Pedro Sánchez trabajó para el bando musulmán en esa guerra y nunca ha dejado de hacerlo. 








El 'niqab' asoma en Sarajevo


"La empresa Panamera le ofrece apartamentos de lujo, de 47 a 110 metros cuadrados, en una localización exclusiva, alta calidad de construcción y listos para entrar a vivir en




www.elmundo.es





La población de europa ya no tiene identidad religiosa , el cristianismo es solo folclore y curas ancianos decrépitos y siniestros. Los musulmanes son orgullosos de su raza y de sus creencias , gente joven y salvaje que no tienen nada que perder y mucho que ganar. 








Merkel reitera que el islam y los musulmanes son "parte" de Alemania


La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, reiteró hoy que el islam y los musulmanes "son parte" de su país, terciando en un debate sobre la identidad cultural de Alemania y contradicien




www.elmundo.es





- los judíos temen que les vuelvan a acusar de todos los males como ha sido a lo largo de la historia europea y de nuevo su persecución , por lo tanto son los principales promotores del feminismo ( que es la castración de las europeas ) y la bomba gay ( que es hacer creer a los europeos que la razón para emparejarse es el sexo promiscuo y estéril como los gays ) . Son los que financian la pornografía parafílica que es otro tipo de droga. 
Usan las series de la tele y las películas para implantar modelos de sociedad contrarios a la supervivencia para que la población busque imitarlos . Manipulan la información como ventanas de Overton para dar forma a la distopía en la que nos encontramos.








El antisemitismo de Henry Ford


En las primeras décadas del siglo XX, el empresario estadunidense Henry Ford (1863-1947) fue uno de los principales promotores del antisemitismo, mismo que los nazis llevarían a su extremo con una política de exterminio contra los judíos. El fundador de la gigantesca empresa...




contralinea.com.mx





- El indigenismo bolivariano fundamenta su odio a los europeos y sus descendientes por el supuesto saqueo y esclavitud de su raza y su civilización. Usan toneladas de cocaína para financiar su proyecto de exterminio y además consiguen lo mismo que se hizo con el OPIO en China para invadirles . Ya quisiera Evo Morales y sus secuaces, apretar un botón y hacer desaparecer a todos los blancos de hispanoamérica. La invasión migratoria sudamericana y musulmana tiene un claro objetivo de reemplazarnos puesto que tienen una media de 6 hijos y los europeos un gato.









Ecuador | Miles de toneladas de cocaína llegan a Europa en contenedores de bananas


El puerto de Guayaquil es hoy el "principal centro logístico para la cocaína que va a Europa y al resto del mundo", según la Oficina de Asuntos Internacionales de Narcótráfico de Estados Unidos.




es.euronews.com





Europa se está convirtiendo en un gran centro mundial de la cocaína, según la UE 

Las corporaciones supranacionales que controlan el mundo, están dirigidas por los no blancos, no europeos, no cristianos ( y sus descendientes ) . Tanto la ONU y todas sus filiales incluida la OMS, como las grandes gestoras de inversiones, actúan para el beneficio de sus dueños que coincide con el perjuicio de los europeos.

_"cui prodest scelus, is fecit"_, (Aquel a quien aprovecha el crimen es quien lo ha cometido).


----------



## Kartal (21 Ago 2022)

Vaya vaya, igual decir este tipo de cosas en Rusia no es tan seguro como se pensaba... Lean y saquen sus propias conclusiones.


*Entrevista con Aleksandr Duguin

FEBRERO 2020

¿Cuál es su principal crítica hacia Putin?*

Le reprocho haber creado un sistema donde él es el único individuo capaz de tomar una decisión. En sí mismo, este sistema es mejor que el caos total, pero es inestable. Putin se comporta como si fuera inmortal.

En el sistema de Putin no hay lugar para un sucesor. Teme nombrar a un heredero que sea tan fuerte como él, porque podría eclipsarle.

Putin no tiene ideología declarada y ello se vuelve cada vez más problemático. Todo ruso siente que este enfoque hiperindividual de Putin representa un riesgo enorme. La propaganda en la televisión rusa cada vez es más estúpida, a veces incluso repugnante.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Siempre es buena hora para recordar la doctrina Planelles.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Vaya vaya, igual decir este tipo de cosas en Rusia no es tan seguro como se pensaba... Lean y saquen sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> 
> *Entrevista con Aleksandr Duguin
> ...



Si colocas lo de Soros igual mejor…se te habrá pasado…


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

_"Los estados fascistas creen en la guerra total. Simplemente significa que cada vez que son golpeados por las fuerzas armadas, descargan su derrota sobre los civiles. Y cada vez, después de una derrota en el frente, salvan lo que por alguna razón llaman su honor matando a la población civil.

Debemos entender que estos asesinatos son solo gestos de un bandido, un bandido peligroso, del fascismo. Y solo hay una forma de pacificar a un bandido: golpeándolo con fuerza"._

Ernest Hemingway.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Ardilla Roja (21 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Duguin no es retrasado.
> 
> Sabe muy bien lo que quiere EEUU y como cualquier persona con 2 dedos frente creo que tendrá muy claro que la muerte de una hija no se venga bombardeando Kiev indiscriminadamente.
> 
> ...



En noviembre bodorrio en la Casa Blanca...


----------



## Burbruxista (21 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero que los mass mierda en Rusia no son los mass mierda en Occidente, Dugin es un tio que en la sociedad Rusa pinta muy poco, vamos que es una operacion para el consumo interno de occidente mas que para "asustar" a Rusia.
> Asusta si matan a un politico, alguien de la elite, pero que Dugin no es elite ni esta cerca vaya



No sé, no sé. ¿Consumo interno de occidente? Pues según parece la opinión pública rusa después de esto quiere bombardear Kiev…


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Cuando los orcos matan civiles indiscriminadamente: ...
Cuando le plantan una bomba a una propagandista propagadora de ideologías supremacistas: ay por favor como podéis reiros de la muerte de una persona! 

Sois peores que los rusos


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Vaya vaya, igual decir este tipo de cosas en Rusia no es tan seguro como se pensaba... Lean y saquen sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> 
> *Entrevista con Aleksandr Duguin
> ...




Manipulador.

¿Por qué no pones todo el texto de la entrevista?

Tu avatar, el animal totem de los gusanos te delata.

Al ignore, dejas de existir, te vas por el sumidero como basura que eres.


----------



## El-Mano (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Algunos eventos están dando alas a los duros en la élite rusa, que piensan que no se puede ser tan blando, y que hay que pasar a una "fase 2" y hacer lo que tú dices, dejarse de zarandajas e ir en serio.



Tienen la opción fase 1.5, algo entre medias. Dejo cada uno elucubrar esa "fase 1.5".


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Todavía palma este en hospital


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (21 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todavía palma este en hospital



Este si que ha palmado seguro, un jefe de inteligencia zelenski, en su casita de Kirovograd 
t.me/RVvoenkor/23636?single


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

joe,joe....joeeeeee.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> No sé, no sé. ¿Consumo interno de occidente? Pues según parece la opinión pública rusa después de esto quiere bombardear Kiev…



La opinión pública rusa quiere bombardear Kiev desde febrero.

Yo siempre lo digo: que suerte tenéis que es Putin quien está al mando


----------



## Ultimate (21 Ago 2022)

_





Zelensky Warns Of 'Nastier' Phase Of War As Russia Says Dugin Car Bombing Was A 'Contract Killing' | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




_
*Zelensky advierte sobre una fase 'más desagradable' de la guerra, ya que Rusia dice que el coche bomba de Dugin fue un 'asesinato por contrato'*

_*por Tyler Durden
domingo, 21/08/2022 - 16:50

Actualización 1050ET :* Ucrania se prepara para una probable escalada en los ataques rusos tras el asesinato de la hija de Alexander Dugin, Darya Dugina, anoche por lo que parecía ser un coche bomba mientras conducía su coche a casa después de un evento. Con base en los detalles que surgieron, muchos creen que fue un intento de asesinato del prominente pero profundamente controvertido comentarista político y filósofo ruso.

Contrariamente a los exagerados titulares occidentales actuales que se refieren a él como "el cerebro de Putin", no hay evidencia clara de que Dugin y Putin se hayan conocido alguna vez (mucho menos una fotografía de los dos juntos o en la misma habitación, que aún tenemos que encontrar). ), aunque la influencia del pensamiento de Dugin en ciertos círculos políticos rusos es clara. Durante mucho tiempo ha sido central en el desarrollo de la llamada ideología del "mundo ruso", pero su *influencia en los círculos políticos reales del Kremlin ha sido marginal en el mejor de los casos, especialmente desde 2014* , dado que ha sido mucho más agresivo y maximalista en lo que respecta a la crisis de Ucrania, en veces incómodamente para el liderazgo político de Rusia. 

El domingo, el Comité de Investigación de Rusia dijo en un comunicado oficial que había *abierto una investigación por asesinato* luego de que un coche bomba fuera detonado debajo del vehículo de Alexander Dugin, que solo conducía su hija Darya en ese momento (testigos presenciales dicen que cambió de auto en el último minuto cuando regresando de un evento). 


Vía Sky News

Según el Comité de Investigación de Rusia, el Toyota Land Cruiser que ella conducía fue destrozado por un coche bomba en la región de Moscú, cerca del pueblo de Bolshie Vyazemy, en un asesinato selectivo por parte de entidades desconocidas :




"La investigación cree que el crimen fue *planeado con anticipación y tiene carácter contractual* ", dijo el comunicado, y agregó que los investigadores habían "establecido que el *artefacto explosivo se colocó debajo de la parte inferior del automóvil en el lado del conductor* ".

Hacer clic para expandir...


Los líderes de las milicias prorrusas de Donbass, entre los que destaca Denis Pushilin, han pedido a los combatientes que “venguen” rápidamente la muerte de Dugina. Al mismo tiempo, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, advierte ahora a sus ciudadanos que se avecina una grave escalada.



Advertencia sobre posibles ataques rusos intensificados y la necesidad de vigilancia, Zelensky dijo en las horas posteriores a los informes del ataque dirigido :




*"Deberíamos ser conscientes del hecho de que esta semana Rusia puede intentar hacer algo particularmente desagradable", dijo* el líder ucraniano en su discurso diario en video el sábado por la noche. “Pero Rusia ha hecho lo mismo constantemente cada semana durante los últimos seis meses”.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Días antes de las celebraciones del día de la independencia de Ucrania, algunos gobernadores regionales también están tomando precauciones adicionales, según The Wall Street Journal : 

Días antes de las celebraciones del día de la independencia de Ucrania, algunos gobernadores regionales también están tomando precauciones adicionales, según The Wall Street Journal :




En la región nororiental de Kharkiv, parte de la cual permanece bajo la ocupación rusa, el gobernador Oleh Synehubov anunció una serie de restricciones de movimiento esta semana, incluido un *toque de queda de 36 horas a partir de la víspera del Día de la Independencia* el martes hasta la madrugada del jueves.

Hacer clic para expandir...





*“Trate estos pasos con comprensión y prepárese para quedarse en casa o en refugios antiaéreos: esta es nuestra seguridad”* , escribió en la plataforma de redes sociales Telegram. "No le daremos al enemigo la oportunidad de ninguna provocación. El día de nuestra independencia estaremos particularmente alertas".

Hacer clic para expandir...





Hasta el momento, el presidente Putin todavía tiene que reaccionar oficialmente o opinar sobre el atentado con coche bomba contra civiles en suelo ruso. Si bien está claro que Alexander Dugin es una figura profundamente controvertida y polarizadora incluso dentro de Rusia, y mucho más en el extranjero, algunos expertos señalan que el golpe podría haber estado destinado a Darya desde el principio. Poco se sabe en este momento sobre los motivos precisos o quién estaba exactamente detrás de esto, mientras continúa la investigación.

Incluso antes del atentado con coche bomba del sábado por la noche, ambos lados de la guerra de Ucrania parecen estar preparándose para una mayor escalada dada la *última serie de ataques ucranianos en las profundidades de Crimea* , incluido el ataque con vehículos aéreos no tripulados del fin de semana en la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro de Rusia en Sebastopol.



* * *

*Actualización (2310ET) :* El estado de habla inglesa de Rusia, RT News , confirma la muerte de Darya Dugina, la hija del veterano comentarista político ruso y aliado de Putin, Alexander Dugin, en lo que parece haber sido un golpe dirigido, posiblemente un atentado contra la vida de su padre, Alexander. . Sin embargo, RT sigue llamando a los informes "preliminares" hasta que las autoridades gubernamentales confirmen la identidad de los fallecidos.

"El incidente tuvo lugar en una carretera a unos 20 kilómetros al oeste de Moscú alrededor de las 21:35 hora local, y los testigos dijeron que *la explosión sacudió el vehículo justo en el medio de la carretera* , esparciendo escombros por todas partes", según nuevos detalles en RT. . "El automóvil paralizado, completamente envuelto en llamas, luego se estrelló contra una cerca, según fotos y videos de la escena".

"Los servicios de emergencia dijeron que una persona estaba dentro del automóvil y murió instantáneamente por la explosión y el choque: una mujer cuyo cuerpo fue recuperado, según los informes, quemado e irreconocible".
RT escribe además: "Las autoridades aún tienen que confirmar la identidad de la víctima, pero varios canales rusos de Telegram y medios de comunicación informaron que la víctima era Darya Dugina (Platonova), de 30 años. *Su padre, Alexander Dugin, fue visto en el escena poco después del incidente, visiblemente conmocionado, según varios videos que circulan en las redes sociales* .



Si bien aún no se ha identificado una causa oficial de la explosión, existe una especulación generalizada de que fue un dispositivo explosivo improvisado (IED).
También hay mucha especulación centrada en que el aparente bombardeo es un posible intento contra Alexander Dugin, con informes no confirmados que dicen que ella conducía su automóvil y él estaba en otro vehículo.



Según The Daily Beast, citando informes locales :



Alexander Dugin estaba *destinado a estar en el vehículo que conducía su hija, pero se subió a uno diferente en el último segundo* , según Pyotr Lundstrem, un violinista ruso citado por el medio.
Según los informes, Dugin había estado siguiendo a su hija justo detrás y había visto explotar su automóvil. Las fotos compartidas por Baza parecían mostrar a Dugin angustiado por la escena, sosteniendo su cabeza con ambas manos mientras estaba de pie frente a los restos en llamas.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Y más:



Denis Pushilin, el líder delegado ruso del Donetsk ocupado en Ucrania, culpó airadamente a los "terroristas del régimen ucraniano" por la explosión y escribió en Telegram  *que habían estado "tratando de liquidar a Alexander Dugin" pero "hicieron estallar a su hija".*

“En memoria amorosa de Darya, ella es una verdadera chica rusa”, escribió Pushilin.

Los canales de Telegram pro-Kremlin y las páginas de las redes sociales culparon de manera similar a Ucrania por la explosión y *pidieron a los rusos que “vengaran” la muerte de Dugina* .

Hacer clic para expandir...


Esto, junto con los recientes ataques dentro de Crimea, podría significar una mayor escalada en la guerra de Ucrania.

* * *

*Según los informes, la hija de Alexander Dugin* , un aliado cercano y asesor del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, *fue asesinada* en lo que muchos suponen que fue un intento de asesinato destinado a su padre.

Darya Dugin fue 'volada en pedazos' cerca del suburbio de Bolshiye Vyazyomy en Moscú, según los informes, que dicen que Alexander había planeado originalmente viajar con ella de un festival antes de decidir viajar en un automóvil separado, según el Daily Mail y otros puntos de venta



Según el TASS de propiedad estatal de Rusia, la policía local confirmó que un Toyota Land Cruiser Prado había estallado, pero no confirmó la identidad de la víctima, solo que era una mujer. Un hombre identificado por TASS como asociado de Dugin dijo que era Darya, pero hasta el momento no ha habido confirmación oficial.



El medio ruso Baza informa que el joven de 29 años regresaba a casa de "Tradición", un festival de literatura y música, cuando ocurrió la explosión. Según los informes, estuvo conduciendo durante unos 10 minutos antes de la detonación. El medio también citó al violinista ruso Pyotr Lundstrem, quien (¿y cómo sabría?) que Alexander estaba destinado a estar en el vehículo. En cambio, según los informes, estaba siguiendo su automóvil cuando explotó.

Dugin es el ex editor en jefe de la cadena de televisión pro-Putin Tsargrad, y a menudo ha sido retratado en los medios occidentales como un "autor intelectual" de la invasión de Ucrania, así como un intelectual/filósofo que ha tenido una gran influencia en la Rusia posterior a la guerra. nacionalismo soviético.


Alexander Dugin y Darya Dugin, vía Telegram

En una publicación de Instagram, Denis Pushilin, jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk en el este de Ucrania, lo calificó como un 'ataque' de 'villanos viles' y agregó: "Los terroristas del régimen ucraniano, tratando de eliminar a Alexander Dugin, volaron a su hija. .. En un auto. ¡Bendita memoria de Daria, ella es una verdadera chica rusa!"



"La tenacidad de estos imbéciles del Ukro-Reich es asombrosa. Todos, si es posible, deben estar en casa en la próxima hora", agregó.
Una supuesta foto de la escena fue publicada en Telegram por "¡MOW!" Moscow News, con la leyenda (traducida): "Todo lo que queda del automóvil volado de la hija de la famosa figura pública Alexander Dugin en la carretera de Mozhaisk en la región de Moscú. El SUV de Darya Dugina detonó mientras conducía, después de lo cual se incendió".

Vuelva a consultar las actualizaciones...

_


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

Si no te hierve la sangre, es que no eres un ser humano.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

El hijoputin pensaba que los alemanes, y la unión europea, no se atreverían a ir muy en su contra por la dependencia de gas ruso y por tener "enchufado" a excanciller alemán en compañías energéticas rusas. Son muchos años que han estado planificándolo y viendo las debilidades europeas.

Pero ya ni el chantaje del gas les funciona.


No ha podido hacerlo peor el ruso, tiene el relato perdido desde el minuto 1 de la invasión.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pretextos hay que saberlos aprovechar, declaración formal de guerra a Ucrania, movilización general y entrada a saco con 100 divisiones, y esta vez nada de mariconadas de "pobres civiles", el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al soviet.



Lo pregunto sinceramente, sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni aviesas intenciones. Solo curiosidad. 

Qué ha tenido este asesinato en concreto para que haya despertado tanta reacción? Sé quien era la asesinada y sus circunstancias. Pero por qué es tan diferente la muerte de esta mujer de todas las otras víctimas inocentes de esta guerra?

Más allá de su notoriedad, claro. 

Estoy sorprendido por la reacción. No busco ningún tipo de polémica.


----------



## Pat (21 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, antes en las fosas marianas, ahora ya es oficial…poco a poco y sin pausa…
> Shoigu dice que las armas de los aviones de combate Su-57 sobresalen durante la operación especial.
> El Su-57 está diseñado para destruir todo tipo de objetivos aéreos, terrestres y de superficie
> 
> ...




Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……

Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..

En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……
> 
> Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..
> 
> En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;



Rusia tiene un problema con su capacidad industrial más allá de sus buenos diseños.

Los intereses rusos distribuyen información en Internet falsa y exagerada sobre sus capacidades desde hace años.

El oso ruso se pone de pie para asustar como todos los osos. Suelen engañar a aficionados con escaso bagaje.

Estoy harto de leer paridas sobre las wunderwaffen rusas que algunos medios occidentales ayudan a propagar por desconocimiento.

Ojo! Eso no quiere decir que sea todo basura. Ni mucho menos. La verdad está ahí en medio.

El problema ruso es industrial.

Cuando los rusos tienen un buen diseño lo esparcen por todos lados como la panacea.

Los yanquis operan diferente. Se abren las carnes cuando interesa y los lobbies operan a tope. Pero cuando no interesa, no dicen ni mu. El rq180 no existe oficialmente y hasta tiene mote conocido en su base. Y ha sido fotografiado. Pero no existe oficialmente. Tócate los huevos. Lo ha pagado el contribuyente. Pero está clasificado. 

Los rusos siempre exageran.
Los chinos siempre callan.
Los yanquis siempre mienten.

Maneras de hacer.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……
> 
> Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..
> 
> En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;



Je,je,je…ya quisiera saber la OTAN cuantos tiene…por lo menos una docena ya se identificaron en Ucrania, algunos con zombie incorporado. La Maskirovka rusa es muy buena…

Son los T-34 de 1941…


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> _
> 
> _



Fulana turcochina a la parrilla ofrecida en sacrificio por su propio papá satanista. Como los 40 y tantos mil orcos en Ucrania. Sigue llorando, FOLLACABRAS


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (21 Ago 2022)

Yermak, otro chad ucraniano, escandinavo puro...

Muy amiguete del *Elensky. Al parecer eso de dedicarse a la propiedad intelectual como abogado da muchos menos billetes que la producción audiovisual en Ucrania y el buen muchacho se puso a ello, con la gran suerte de coincidir con el líder supremo en ese sector industrial puntero en el bendito pais. Solo "eso" explica el reloj que lleva...

De la misma etnia, como es obvio.


----------



## capitán almeida (21 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Oda a los difamadores de Rusia*
> En el año 1831 Alexander Pushkin escribió la ODA A LOS DIFAMADORES DE RUSIA. Fue su respuesta a ciertas voces en el parlamento de Francia que pedían una intervención armada en apoyo a los insurgentes polacos contra el ejército ruso (hasta el año 1917 Polonia formaba parte de Rusia). En el poema Pushkin explica el por qué las disputas entre eslavos deben ser zanjadas entre los eslavos mismos.
> 
> Exigió a los europeos no interferir y lo dejó muy en claro el por qué ellos odiaban a Rusia. Ha sido cierto todo el tiempo. Disfrute su lectura y fórmese su propia opinión al respecto/.
> ...



Y eso en boca de un mitad ruso...imaginar lo que sienten los rusos pata negra. No saben con quien han topado, "conozco 100 maneras de sacar al oso ruso de su madriguera, ni una para volverlo a meter" (un tal Hindenburg)


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Rusia no es que haya iniciado una guerra al estilo de combate entre ejércitos, Rusia ha hecho lo único que sabe hacer, asesinar civiles y niños en una guerra genocida con la población civil a masacrar. Ante eso es normal que Europa no pueda quedarse de lado a favor de Putler por mucha dependencia que haya.
Y más sabiendo que hoy Rusia comete un genocidio en Ucrania pero mañana será en el siguiente país que se le antoje.
Rusia es una cultura criminal e imperialista con mentalidad asesina de siglos pasados, hay que acabar con ellos como sea y cuanto antes, no nos queda otra si Europa quiere seguir viviendo en paz.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

machinaexdeus dijo:


> El rasputín entrenándose para el duguinazo.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163665







__





То, что меня не убивает, убивает кого-то еще. | Alexander Dugin | VK


То, что меня не убивает, убивает кого-то еще.




vk.com










Арктогея - философский портал - Марина Голубина: Все иконы Сретения являют предназначенность Богомладенца в Жертву искупления, Жертву самую чистую и самую страшную, каковую и разум человеческий вместить не может


*Iconografía bizantina de la Presentación del Señor*
_Todos los iconos de la Presentación muestran la predestinación del Divino Infante como *Sacrificio de la Redención, el Sacrificio más puro y más terrible, que ni siquiera la mente humana puede contener.*_ 









«Хорошо умереть молодым»


В 14 лет ты познал все грехи, а в 26 лет ты разбитая скотина, наделенная всеми возможными заболеваниями, с выпавшими волосами, и заканчиваешь свое существование на помойке от героинового овердоза. Вот идеал нашего поколения.




vz.ru




*"Es bueno morir joven"*
*Alexander Dugin
líder del Movimiento Euroasiático*


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los que llevais 9 años sin entender la realidad sois los otanicos . Rusia no hacia más porque Putin y el resto de la cupula no queria.
> 
> Claro que pudo hacer más en 2014. De hecho en 2022 con Ucrania muy reforzada por occidente en el perido no guerra no paz ( como algunos dijimos que pasaría ) Rusia ha capturado 4 regiones. No 2 , 4. Y claro que puede hacer más esta noche si quieren .,.....los que tienen que querer. Eso si , estos ultimos estan cada vez más presionados por los rusos que estan hasta los huevos de extrañas componendas.
> 
> ...



Nada de eso. no consideran débil a Putin. Si esto es fácil de entender, ellos han buscado tanto en Siria como en Ucrania desde el principio de ambas campañas, obligar a Putin a 'echar el resto'. Esa era su táctica. Pero él no ha caído en su trampa ¿y van a pensar que es débil? en absoluto, al contrario, pensarán que es capaz de mantener la cabeza fría, que tiene templanza.

A estas alturas no sé como todavía mantienes ese discurso anti-Putin, cuando ha demostrado saber llevar muy bien las riendas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (21 Ago 2022)

Faro iluminador de moromierdas, luz del mamapollato, calceto blanco reluciente de la turcochinada mongoloide, patronsito de la panchitada del taco bell, profeta de subnormales niños rata y vejestorios maricones comunistas como cho ché y el camarada Zurullov, santo patrón de los cigarrillos mal apagados de Crimea y Belguarrod









Dugin: el ideólogo fascista de Putin que alaba a Stalin, Trump y odia el 'liberalismo globalista'


Una consecuencia esperable de la agresión rusa a Ucrania es que ahora mucha gente que en su día, por una u otras razones, mostró simpatía por Vladimir Putin, se apresura a marcar d




www.marca.com




*Dugin: el ideólogo fascista de Putin que alaba a Stalin, Trump y odia el 'liberalismo globalista'*
Cree que se debe desestabilizar al 'enemigo' con propaganda y desinformación






Alexander Dugin, Vladimir Putin y el emblema del Partido Eurasia, fundado por el primero

FERNANDO M. CARREÑO
Actualizado 04/03/2022 - 22:13 CET

Una consecuencia esperable de la *agresión rusa a Ucrania* es que ahora mucha gente que en su día, por una u otras razones, mostró *simpatía por Vladimir Putin,* se apresura a marcar distancias con él. Gentes que, por ejemplo, alababan la 'recuperación moral' de Rusia, trufada de homofobia como símbolo del *rechazo al decadente liberalismo occidental* (lo que, por cierto, era una proclama muy soviética), o personas que aplaudían la recuperación de la influencia rusa por 'oposición' a Estados Unidos y a la 'inoperancia' europea. Ahora, cuelgan a Putin la etiqueta de '*comunista*' por su pasado como agente del KGB y otros denuncian su '*imperialismo*', aunque quedan irreductibles en ambos grupos.

Rusia afirma que la actual 'operación especial' es fruto del fracaso de* los acuerdos de Minsk de 2014*, que debían haber resuelto la situación militar de las regiones de *Donetsk* y *Lugansk*, en las que milicias prorrusas mantienen una rebelión contra las autoridades ucranianas. Los combates han continuado y *ambos bandos se culpan* de los incumplimientos. También sobre la presunta próxima incorporación de Ucrania a la *OTAN*, si bien no parecía próxima dado que bastantes miembros *rechazaban *la adhesión. Finalmente hablan de la influencia '*nazi*' en el gobierno ucraniano, cuando el hecho es que el menos en las regiones en disputa, en ambos bandos hay *milicias *cuya simbología, al menos, recuerda a la del III Reich.

*Dugin y el rechazo al 'liberalismo' de Occidente*
Y otro hecho es que en el entorno de las altas esferas de poder rusa existe un personaje llamado *Aleksandr Dugin *que desde los años 90 lleva dotando de justificaciones ideológicas a una política expansionista rusa. Se le ha llamado 'el Rasputin de Putin'. No tiene cargo oficial, pero es asesor de importantes políticos del partido gobernante, *Rusia Unida.*

Uno de sus libros '*Fundamentos de Geopolítica*' (1997) ha sido libro de texto en la *Academia de Estado Mayor del Ejército Ruso*. En el mismo se preconiza un futuro de dominio ruso en la '*esfera euroasiática*' basado en "el rechazo del atlantismo, el control estratégico de Estados Unidos y la *negativa a los valores liberales*", esto es, los procedentes de la Revolución Francesa. En el mismo se establece una división de Europa y Asia en esferas de influencia dominadas, evidentemente, por Rusia, y bajo la premisa del *rechazo a las ideas 'liberales'.*








*Emblema del Partido Nacional Bolchevique, también fundado por Dugin*

Las formas de lograr este objetivo, defendidas en otras obras, se basarían en técnicas de *propaganda, desinformación*, presión económica para desestabilizar países y, cuando no bastaran, acciones *militares*. Rusia debería, por ejemplo, *financiar *movimientos racistas o antirracistas, centralistas o separatistas, para crear* inestabilidad social* en los adversarios o enemigos, hasta crear una situación que desacredite al "pensamiento liberal". Todos los problemas se atribuirían a las '*élites globalizadoras*'

*Dugin y sus relaciones con el fascismo y el nazismo*
Tales ideas geopolíticas son muy parecidas a las que se podían encontrar en la *base ideológica del nazismo* y es que Dugin ha tenido relaciones con la misma. En su biografía consta que en los años 80, en tiempos de la Rusia soviética participó en grupos *ocultistas *que tenían relación con el* 'nazismo esotérico' *del que, por ejemplo, derivaban organizaciones como la *Ahenerbe *y las *SS*, alabadas por Dugin.

En esa época definió una *versión propia rusa del fascismo* en la que también *tendría cabida el comunismo*, dado que proporcionaba un eficaz encuadre de masas y medios para la supremacía rusa. Fundó partidos políticos como el *Partido Nacional Bolchevique *-ya ilegalizado- o el Partido Eurasia. Consideró a *Stalin *como "el primer Eurasianista". También alaba a Julius *Evola*, uno de los teóricos del neofascismo europeo. Para él, los 'excesos' del nazismo no estaban en la ideología sino que eran un problema 'exclusivamente alemán'.








*Emblema de la Ahenherbe del III Reich, la organización ocultista y seudocientífica que le daba respaldo ideolígico*

Estas teorías geopolíticas son curiosamente parecidas a las del profesor Klaus *Haushofer*, que acabó siendo un teórico del 'Lebensraum' del III Reich, que afirmaba que quien dominara *la zona central del continente asiático dominaría el mundo*. En este sentido, Dugin considera a China adversaria de Rusia y sugiere alianzas con pueblos '*arios*' como kurdos o iraníes.

*Dugin, Bannon, Trump y Salvini... y Podemos y Vox*
Dentro de esta visión política, Dugin ha establecido contactos con diversos* movimientos de extrema derecha en Europa y Estados Unidos*: ha tenido contactos con Steve *Bannon*, ideólogo y estratega del expresidente de Estados Unidos Donald *Trump*, a quien Dugin llamó 'el Putin de Estados Unidos'. Ha alabado también a Matteo *Salvini *y la Liga Norte Italiana y reivindicado el '*populismo*'.


*En 2018 estuvo en España, invitado por diversas organizaciones de extrema derecha. Entrevistado por 'Política Exterior', señaló entonces que "el liberalismo representa para mí la liberación del ser humano de todas las formas de identidad colectiva: empezó con la religión, los estamentos, las naciones, el género y, en su última fase, la liberación del ser humano de sí mismo como identidad colectiva, a través del posthumanismo y la inteligencia artificial" y llamó a Pinochet "dictador liberal" y, atención: consideró que en aquel momento la esperanza 'populista' en España estaba en Podemos, aunque lo consideraba demasiado 'liberal' y proponía una unión o alianza con la extrema derecha. Por esas fechas, desde la extrema derecha de Vox se empezó a proclamar que parte de sus bases venían de izquierdistas desencantados, al tiempo que empezó a profundizar en el antieuropeísmo y a aliarse con movimientos integristas católicos, que en España tienen más tradición que el fascismo.

Por supuesto, Dugin apoya al presidente Vladimir Putin y las acciones de Ucrania. Desde el año 2008 lleva reclamando una intervención militar en Ucrania y ya calificó como 'neonazis' a los actuales dirigentes ucranianos. También expresó en los primeros momentos de la crisis que Ucrania no tenía entidad histórica, que ahora es la doctrina oficial del Kremlin.*


----------



## El-Mano (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……
> 
> Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..
> 
> En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;



Pues anda que el kf coreano... gen 4.5 y con ayuda estadounidense, y desde su anuncio en el 2001... hasta su primer vuelo que fué hace dos meses... Los rusos al menos llevan volando ya varios años, y tienen la fabricación en serie en marcha, aunque sin el motor definitivo.


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo
> 
> Lo raro de todo esto que Dugin tampoco es una figura tan importante e influyente en la opinión pública rusa, como han comentado otros foreros. Con este atentado lo van a volver más popular de lo que es, a él y a sus ideas. Si lo que querían los autores era ponerlo en centro del escenario, pues parece que lo han hecho.




El atentado seguramente sea cosa de mafia rusa, de oligarca ruso por venganza, o el mismo régimen ruso por algún motivo, o alguna cosa similar.

Lo sabremos algún día? tampoco descartaría que se inventen una historia para criminalizar a alguien sobre la autoría.


----------



## vettonio (21 Ago 2022)

*PREGUNTA. "El cerebro de Putin", "el Rasputín de Putin", "El enemigo número uno de Occidente"... ¿Qué hay de verdad en todos estos titulares? ¿Quién es Aleksandr Dugin?*
_
RESPUESTA. Todo eso son caricaturas. Soy el enemigo de la hegemonía liberal occidental porque critico sus tesis. Yo defiendo la multipolaridad y el pluralismo de las civilizaciones. No sé si existe una verdad... pero seguro que no es la verdad del liberalismo. Hay muchas cosas en común entre mi filosofía y la política estratégica de Putin. Mis libros se conocen bastante en Rusia y los rusos están de acuerdo con mis ideas. No tratamos de defender solo la identidad rusa contra Occidente. No es posible. Eso es nacionalismo, una forma de ideología del capitalismo egoísta. Hay que defender todas las civilizaciones, a todos los pueblos, pequeños o grandes, para que puedan conservar su propia identidad. En ese sentido, sí que puedo ser peligroso para Occidente y sus élites globalistas. _


----------



## manodura79 (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……
> 
> Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..
> 
> En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;



¿En serio crees que si hay un enfrentamiento Rusia-EUA se dirimirá por el número de aviones? Los rusos de lo único que se tienen que preocupar es de dar mantenimiento y mejorar el arsenal nuclear. Los avioncitos, cohetitos y barquitos son para estas escaramuzas que no llegan al mínimo nivel de escalada como para llamarse "guerra".


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Vaya vaya, igual decir este tipo de cosas en Rusia no es tan seguro como se pensaba... Lean y saquen sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> 
> *Entrevista con Aleksandr Duguin
> ...



Al menos te dan un par de años para salir corriendo 
Si a Putin le hubiese preocupado lo que ese señor decía, algo habría hecho y mucho antes.
Igual hace un par de días, cuando casi nada sabía de él, habría dado por buenas sus palabras, pero ahora mismo después de lo que han dicho compañeros aquí como @Alabama Anon y lo que me he molestado en leer, pues ya no.

Creo que el problema de Dugin con Putin, es que no sigue sus postulados como él querría. Que tenía una esperanza en que la 'visión' de éste resultase idéntica a la suya. De hecho, en 2007 dijo sobre él: «No hay más opositores al rumbo de Putin y, si los hay, son enfermos mentales y hay que enviarlos a un examen clínico. Putin está en todas partes, Putin lo es todo, Putin es absoluto, y Putin es indispensable» . Y resumiendo, Dugin no es tan importante ni para Rusia ni para Putin. Pero sí que ha tenido eco en bastantes militares que coincidieron en su visión de la 'nueva Rusia'.

Así que, al menos para mi, queda casi totalmente claro que este sucio atentado contra Dugin es solo una chapuza de Kiev, que buscaba matarlo para apuntarse un patético tanto dada su incapacidad para conseguirlo en el campo de batalla. Y son tan chapuceros, que en lugar de matarlo a él, se han cargado a su hija.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…ya quisiera saber la OTAN cuantos tiene…por lo menos una docena ya se identificaron en Ucrania, algunos con zombie incorporado. La Maskirovka rusa es muy buena…
> 
> Son los T-34 de 1941…



Las cifras exactas del número de aviones son como los contratos de los futbolistas: información confidencial. Los datas de la Wiki están bien como datos orientativos, estimaciones. Pero ni de lejos son las cifras reales. En realidad suelen tener más de lo que dicen, y no sólo ellos.

Es como aquellas noticias de que se quedaban sin misiles. Sí, claro, con las fábricas trabajando a tres turnos...


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Lees lo que pone en el libro y es como hablar con los prorrusos del hilo o de la calle. Repiten lo mismo como loros


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿En serio crees que si hay un enfrentamiento Rusia-EUA se dirimirá por el número de aviones? Los rusos de lo único que se tienen que preocupar es de dar mantenimiento y mejorar el arsenal nuclear. Los avioncitos, cohetitos y barquitos son para estas escaramuzas que no llegan al mínimo nivel de escalada como para llamarse "guerra".



Un enfrentamiento directo EEUU-Rusia duraría sólo unos minutos, y no habría ganador. MAD, punto.


----------



## brus (21 Ago 2022)

que chorrada es esa de que Dugin funda a los naciona-bolcheviques. Hace 20 años recuerdo a Vertrynge (el de podemos, entonces rebotado del PP) declararse nacional-bolchevique en la universidad.


----------



## M. Priede (21 Ago 2022)

Joder, ¿cómo dejas esto aquí perdido sin abrir hilo?





__





¡Ostras! China toma partido sobre los atentados del 11 de ‎Septiembre de 2001‎


Edito, 30 de agosto de 2022: Catorce días lleva anclado con chincheta: https://twitter.com/zlj517 ******************* El tuit subtitula las guerras de Estados Unidos, destacando lo que Japón, Corea, Vietnam, Irak, Pakistán, Yugoslavia y Afganistán piensan que está haciendo Estados Unidos. Luego...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues anda que el kf coreano... gen 4.5 y con ayuda estadounidense, y desde su anuncio en el 2001... hasta su primer vuelo que fué hace dos meses... Los rusos al menos llevan volando ya varios años, y tienen la fabricación en serie en marcha, aunque sin el motor definitivo.



Realmente el Su-57 lleva mejor tiempo que ambos el F-22 que el F-35.
Hay cosas que van mucho peor por supuesto, pero si algo el Su-57 esta siendo bastante ejemplar mas teniendo en cuenta que es el primer avion completamente nuevo de Rusia sin nada de la URSS y con cosas que la URSS nunca realmente puso pasta en desarrollar como materiales absorventes de radar o sensores elctro-opticos integrados


----------



## rejon (21 Ago 2022)

Los pucherazos que hacen en Rusia no se le ocurrirían ni al de Corea del norte ni al chino.


----------



## Discordante (21 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pues anda que el kf coreano... gen 4.5 y con ayuda estadounidense, y desde su anuncio en el 2001... hasta su primer vuelo que fué hace dos meses... Los rusos al menos llevan volando ya varios años, y tienen la fabricación en serie en marcha, aunque sin el motor definitivo.



Se anuncio el interes de desarrollar un caza (si no me equivoco la idea era que fuera de 5º generacion realmente) en 2001 pero el proyecto se dejo de lado y creo que no se firmo la financiacion hasta 2010. En wikipedia sale un desglose de los gastos del proyecto y parece que no se pusieron serios (dedicar dinero en grandes cantidades) hasta 2015 lo cual cuadra con la fecha prevista de tenerlos operativos (2026) para este tipo de proyectos.

Aun asi creo que es el proyecto mas ambicioso de un pais "pobre" hasta la fecha. Sobre el papel es bastante superior al Gripen e IDF que son los unicos otros aviones 4.X de paises "pobres".

Veremos si cumplen y el avion da buenos resultados (si se vende es que es bueno) pero no diria que es un proyecto especialmente desastroso ni mucho menos. Si lo comparas con eurofighter parece que va a ser un exitazo. Tiempos de desarrollo similares (+-15 años) y un coste previsto de 1/4 parte.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Ago 2022)

USA les avisó pero son salvajes y retardados.


----------



## manodura79 (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un enfrentamiento directo EEUU-Rusia duraría sólo unos minutos, y no habría ganador. MAD, punto.



Es que hay a quién a estas alturas le cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

t.me/rocknrollgeopolitics/4400

_*KADYROV; "El mundo occidental todavía no puede entender 1 cosa. La Rusia de hoy 
no es una unión de repúblicas de Gorbachov, y no es el territorio de Yeltsin construido 
sobre un golpe de estado, déficit y default.

Esta es otra Rusia fuerte y poderosa, y uds, políticos occidentales, tienen que reconsiderar 
no la estrategia del colapso de la Federación Rusa, sino la actitud hacia la cooperación con
un país que ha pasado de ser saqueado y humillado por Occidente durante los últimos 20 
años a ser un estado con una poderosa estructura política, reorganizada a medida de los
objetivos estratégicos, endurecida e inflexible.

Rusia sabe cómo hacer amigos, y éste es el mejor amigo entre todos los países del mundo.
Fiable, honesto. Pero, como señaló acertadamente nuestro presidente Vladimir Vladimirovich
Putin, si alguien quiere dar un mordisco al país, se quedará sin dientes, y hasta el final de su
vida comerá comida masticada servida de una cuchara por su vecino de cama.
*_
*Aprendan a ser amigos de Rusia: sus propios dientes serán más sanos"*


----------



## Mitrofán (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo raro de todo esto que Dugin tampoco es una figura tan importante e influyente en la opinión pública rusa, como han comentado otros foreros. Con este atentado lo van a volver más popular de lo que es, a él y a sus ideas. Si lo que querían los autores era ponerlo en centro del escenario, pues parece que lo han hecho.



En el infumable panfleto "El camino hacia la no libertad", de Timothy Snyde, Aleksandr Dugin es nombrado 79 veces, normalmente como "el fascista Aleksandr Dugin"


----------



## dedalo00 (21 Ago 2022)

Los anglosajones son expertos en las provocaciones, buscan de manera mediática y compulsiva construir un relato de éxito que la verdad, tiene pies de barro… Día tras día, el oso ruso aplica la picadora de carne a esa gran cantidad de carne de cañón que poco a poco ira mermando, escaseando y así, se liberara Donbass y empezara lo bueno… Además de eso, tendrá un gran ejercito curtido en combate.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo pregunto sinceramente, sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni aviesas intenciones. Solo curiosidad.
> 
> Qué ha tenido este asesinato en concreto para que haya despertado tanta reacción? Sé quien era la asesinada y sus circunstancias. Pero por qué es tan diferente la muerte de esta mujer de todas las otras víctimas inocentes de esta guerra?
> 
> ...



Porque es un símbolo.
Simbolismo.
Es como si los rusos atacan la Casa Blanca y tu dices que no lo entiendes, que solo es otro edificio más.


----------



## Martok (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sólo espero, por el bien del personal terrestre, que en Rusia puedan mantener la calma
> ante lo que se avecina como un aumento generalizado de las provocaciones.



Los dos últimos meses me he desconectado totalmente de la actualidad, y en parte os lo recomiendo y me explico

Me ha gustado mucho el salseo pero de un tiempo a esta parte la situación general es irrespirable. ¿Sabeis cual ha sido el resultado?, me siento mejor, mas tranquila incluso alegre, con momentos de felicidad con cosas sencillas y cotidianas. No es que me crea que el problema no exista, soy muy consciente que lo que se avecina es muy gordo y no va abrumar.

Por eso es muy importante que anímica y mentalmente estemos fuertes, por que la presión mediática lo único que esta haciendo es angustiarnos y deprimirnos en lugar de prepararnos para lo que viene. Nos quieren débiles.

Además hay algo mas, es el estar desconectada y causalmente te enteres de algo o te pongas al día, recibes un impacto muy fuerte de hasta que punto la situación es grave y están jugando con nuestra vida y nuestro futuro.

Cuidaros, da igual la bandera que sigáis, la ola nos va barrer por igual.

Recordar ser fuertes y pensar por vosotros y por vuestros seres queridos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Porque es un símbolo.
> Simbolismo.
> Es como si los rusos atacan la Casa Blanca y tu dices que no lo entiendes, que solo es otro edificio más.



Pero un símbolo para quien? No compares con atentar contra la casa blanca. No jodamos. Si me dices volar el kremlin vale.

Pero a la hija de un ideólogo ruso, controvertido? O al mismo tipo. Todos los reportes de rusos señalan que su influencia real en el poder era relativa. Y Putin no se entera? Es todo muy raro.

No me creo que se pueda poner una bomba en un coche en Moscú a una personalidad pública en medio de una guerra al lado de casa de Putin y éste no lo sepa. Es que si es así, aún es peor para los rusos. Ya digo, al final el sbu le hará un mortadelo. No puede ser.

Cui prodest?


----------



## kasperle1966 (21 Ago 2022)

*Sobre el asesinato de la hija de Dugin *
1. Inmediatamente, los medios de comunicación occidentales y las personas que trabajan en ellos son basura humana. No solo porque se regodean en el asesinato de una niña inocente, que, al parecer, no se suponía que condujera el automóvil en el que fue asesinada, sino porque hay otra razón, menos macabra:
2. Aquí hay un titular de Associated Press: MOSCÚ (AP) — La hija de un influyente teórico político ruso a menudo conocido como "el cerebro de Putin" murió en un atentado con coche bomba en las afueras de Moscú, dijeron el domingo las autoridades.

Dugin NUNCA fue "el cerebro de Putin", ni nunca fue "influyente", siendo todos esos sobrenombres una fantasía completa inventada dentro del contenedor de basura de los medios occidentales y, lamentablemente, promovida por el propio Dugin. Aquí está el famoso observador político ruso Bondarenko hoy:
Mientras tanto, Alexander Dugin no es ni nazi ni racista, y mucho menos "el cerebro de Putin". "Dugin era más popular y demandado en Occidente que en Rusia. Es un políglota que habla con fluidez 20 idiomas, lo que significa que al llegar a cualquier país bien podría dar entrevistas a los medios locales en su idioma. Su popularidad se convirtió en una de las razones por las que Dugin fue considerado y posicionado en Europa como asesor del Kremlin, aunque en realidad Alexander Dugin no ha estado asociado con el Kremlin durante mucho tiempo. Al mismo tiempo, el propio filósofo apoyó esta reputación, ya que lo hizo aún más demandado en Occidente", explica Oleg Bondarenko, un conocido politólogo ruso, al periódico VZGLYAD.

Hace años que tengo constancia de que Dugin no es más que un demagogo y un hombre sumamente inculto, a excepción de sus conocimientos de idiomas, cuyas opiniones sobre geopolítica son las de un aficionado. Desgraciadamente, siempre se presentó como una especie de "halcón" de Rusia, y esta cualidad, combinada con su reputación groseramente exagerada en los medios de comunicación occidentales, es lo que podría haber sido una de las razones de este trágico suceso, del que Daria se ha convertido en víctima. Mi corazón está con Daria y sus padres. RIP, Daria. Sólo tiene 30 años.




Ahora comienzan las deliberaciones. Quién está detrás. El culpable obvio es el SBU y sus curadores del MI6 y la CIA. Ciertamente son muy versados en terrorismo y el asesinato de Daria es terrorismo, así de simple. Pero no me pregunten QUIEN está detrás - no lo sé, es el asunto para el FSB ahora y luego las decisiones de las autoridades apropiadas sobre cómo tratar con los que ordenaron y ejecutaron este acto terrorista. Estoy seguro de que los nombres de los curadores occidentales de esta y otras atrocidades cometidas en nombre de la "democracia" son bien conocidos. Los medios de comunicación occidentales también son cómplices en este caso, al igual que en las atrocidades cometidas en Irak, Afganistán, Siria y otros lugares. Por parte de Ukie del SBU... serán liquidados. Pero por ahora, descansa en paz, Daria.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

*Reminiscence of the Future...*


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Amenazar a Europa y a la raza blanca tiene consecuencias, ah se siente.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (21 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero un símbolo para quien? No compares con atentar contra la casa blanca. No jodamos. Si me dices volar el kremlin vale.
> 
> Pero a la hija de un ideólogo ruso, controvertido? O al mismo tipo. Todos los reportes de rusos señalan que su influencia real en el poder era relativa. Y Putin no se entera? Es todo muy raro.
> 
> ...



¿La Meca es un pedrusco en medio del desierto? El valor de un símbolo ajeno no lo pones desde fuera.
Yo digo que Duguin es un símbolo, no digo que lo sea para tí, solo digo que hay gente para quien lo es. Y ese ataque es contra ellos, no contra tí.


----------



## El Veraz (21 Ago 2022)

A pesar de las pajas mentales que os haceis algunos, todo apunta a algo interno. Que luchas internas se estaran desarrollando en el Kremlin y los centros de poder?


----------



## Nico (21 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Qué ha tenido *este asesinato* en concreto para que haya despertado tanta reacción? Sé quien era la asesinada y sus circunstancias. Pero por qué es tan diferente la muerte de esta mujer de todas *las otras víctimas* inocentes de esta guerra?




He marcado en tu frase la respuesta.

En la guerra tienes *VICTIMAS*, esto *es un ASESINATO.*

¿Entiendes la diferencia?


----------



## El Veraz (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> ¿La Meca es un pedrusco en medio del desierto? El valor de un símbolo ajeno no lo pones desde fuera.
> Yo digo que Duguin es un símbolo, no digo que lo sea para tí, solo digo que hay gente para quien lo es. Y ese ataque es contra ellos, no contra tí.



Ok. 

No discuto el simbolismo ya que cada uno lo siente a su manera. 

Eh! Que quizás si. Pero se me hace raro que se metan en la trastienda de Putin a meterle un coche bomba a un colega. Si es así... 

En realidad los prorusos deberían tapar el asunto y los otaneros apuntarse el tanto. Y es al revés.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Se reportan ataques masivos ukronazis con drones a Sevastopol, Crimea.

En Sebastopol, la defensa aérea rusa está derribando los drones ucros nuevamente. Los ucronazis están tratando de arruinar las vacaciones de la gente, y es una estupidez hasta para Zelensky (aunque no).


----------



## Seronoser (21 Ago 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Los anglosajones son expertos en las provocaciones, buscan de manera mediática y compulsiva construir un relato de éxito que la verdad, tiene pies de barro… Día tras día, el oso ruso aplica la picadora de carne a esa gran cantidad de carne de cañón que poco a poco ira mermando, escaseando y así, se liberara Donbass y empezara lo bueno… Además de eso, tendrá un gran ejercito curtido en combate.



Y jugosos contratos de armamento ruso, que ya vemos que funciona, en medio mundo.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> He marcado en tu frase la respuesta.
> 
> En la guerra tienes *VICTIMAS*, esto *es un ASESINATO.*
> 
> ¿Entiendes la diferencia?



Claro que entiendo la diferencia. Aunque el resultado sea el mismo. Dejar de respirar.

Pero cuando una víctima civil muere por una bomba yo también lo considero un asesinato. Otra cosa es una víctima militar.

Porque lo es. Sea en Chechenia, Ucrania, Irak o Afganistán.

Aunque no sea selectivo.

No es una victima colateral. Es una persona inocente asesinada. Y los americanos son los líderes de la clasificación.

Pero eso no es excusa. Al menos en mi mundo. Supongo que la camiseta os da otra perspectiva. Pero superioridad moral, la justa.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

No se si está puesto ya pero ayer hubo una explosion e incendio en el aeropuerto de Sochi.









Explosion, fire hits near Russian intl. airport (+VIDEO)


TEHRAN, Aug. 20 (MNA) – News sources on Saturday published footage from a fire that broke out due to an explosion near Russia's Sochi international airport.




www.google.com


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (21 Ago 2022)

Tiene huevos que en un foro donde se piden bombas nucleares sobre población civil se indignen por un atentado terrorista a una sola persona. 

Cinismo del más barato.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (21 Ago 2022)

*Alemania priorizará los trenes de carbón sobre los servicios de pasajeros*


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Sobre el asesinato de la hija de Dugin *
> 1. Inmediatamente, los medios de comunicación occidentales y las personas que trabajan en ellos son basura humana. No solo porque se regodean en el asesinato de una niña inocente, que, al parecer, no se suponía que condujera el automóvil en el que fue asesinada, sino porque hay otra razón, menos macabra:
> 2. Aquí hay un titular de Associated Press: MOSCÚ (AP) — La hija de un influyente teórico político ruso a menudo conocido como "el cerebro de Putin" murió en un atentado con coche bomba en las afueras de Moscú, dijeron el domingo las autoridades.
> 
> ...



Sin pretender quitarle hierro al asunto, de niña nada, que cumpliría la pobre 30 años este próximo Diciembre. Y respecto a lo que dice Oleg Bondarenko, aparte de que, en estos momentos me resulta ruin atacarle, es totalmente falso. Dugin, sin con ello pretender dar pábulo ni refrendar sus tesis y declaraciones, es un hombre extremadamente culto.

A mi me parece, y lo entiendo, una forma de 'tirar balones fuera' por parte del Kremlin. Se han visto que les están intentando montar una 'primavera de colores' con esto, y 'tiran con bala'. La pena es el pueblo ruso. Y no por que sea ruso, sino por que es 'pueblo'. Y eso significa que es fácil de manipular. Y digo que es una pena, por que este 'incendio' puede (ojala no) tener consecuencias. Espero que lo frenen, pero mi consejo es que no lo hagan de esta forma tan miserable, atacando a un padre que acaba de perder a su hija. Esas no son las formas.


----------



## mazuste (21 Ago 2022)

*"El Senado de los Estados Unidos declaró por unanimidad a Rusia como estado terrorista..."*








US Senate Calls for Designation of Russia as a “State Sponsor of Terrorism”


On July 27, 2022, the US Senate unanimously passed a nonbinding, bipartisan resolution to designate the Russian Federation as a “State Sponsor of Terrorism” (SST). In parallel, a bipartisan group …




hsfnotes.com





Mientras tanto, EEUU sigue llevando a cabo actos terroristas en todo el mundo.
Que nos sea leve la hemorragia...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> A pesar de las pajas mentales que os haceis algunos, todo apunta a algo interno. Que luchas internas se estaran desarrollando en el Kremlin y los centros de poder?



Claro majete, el terrorismo aún no se ha inventado como tampoco la farlopa, no te jode


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Amenazar a Europa y a la raza blanca tiene consecuencias, ah se siente.




Los unicos que amenazan a Europa y la raza blanca son el NWO anglo y los judios.


----------



## crocodile (21 Ago 2022)

Esta claro que los ukro otanicos han subido la apuesta y atacan territorio ruso.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Ago 2022)

Se trata de una organización de estados, a la que cualquier estado puede optar a unirse, es fácil entenderlo...
Cuando hablo de un sistema económico no es una organización de países a lo que unirse, ya que equivale a cambiar todo tu sistema interior, no sé si se entiende, pero....

No sé que os ha dado a algunos para pensar que podéis decidir sobre los comportamientos de las personas, siempre sale mal, siempre saldrá mal lo único que tenéis es ejercer la violencia para conseguirlo. Todo muy..."guay", si señor...(es ironía esto último)


----------



## alfonbass (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los unicos que amenazan a Europa y la raza blanca son el NWO anglo y los judios.



El globalizmo ez er mal....

Los únicos que amenazan a Europa son aquellos que quieren luchar contra la libertad individual y contra la consecuencia lógica de las personas de hacer lo que nos sale de las pelotas y juntarnos con quien nos sale de los cojones


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El globalizmo ez er mal....
> 
> Los únicos que amenazan a Europa son aquellos que quieren luchar contra la libertad individual y contra la consecuencia lógica de las personas de hacer lo que nos sale de las pelotas y juntarnos con quien nos sale de los cojones



Tu libertad termina donde empieza la mia.

Invadirme con moronegros y demas escoria para hacerme la vida imposible es QUITARME LA LIBERTAD


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"El Senado de los Estados Unidos declaró por unanimidad a Rusia como estado terrorista..."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De eso ya hace algún tiempo, pero todavía no se han atrevido darle resolución. Y es que son palabras mayores. Y saben que acto seguido, se acaban 'todas esas cosas que les siguen comprando a los rusos por ser vitales para su nación'.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Ago 2022)

> alfonbass dijo:
> 
> El globalizmo ez er mal....
> 
> Los únicos que amenazan a Europa son aquellos que quieren luchar contra la libertad individual y contra la consecuencia lógica de las personas de hacer lo que nos sale de las pelotas y juntarnos con quien nos sale de los cojones





Hermericus dijo:


> Tu libertad termina donde empieza la mia.
> 
> Invadirme con moronegros y demas escoria para hacerme la vida imposible es QUITARME LA LIBERTAD



He tenido que abrir la página con el otro navegador sin logear para poder leer al mierdas este de 'alfombras'. Y tiene los santos huevos de decir eso. Y el muy malnacido HIPÓCRITA DE LOS COJONES se atreve a soltar semejante gilipollez cuando nos están amputando las libertades como si miembros fueren en la 'Matanza de Texas'. Y se queda tan pancho.

Hágame el favor, dígale que Loignorito le manda a tomar... y tal. Gracias.


----------



## Nicors (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los unicos que amenazan a Europa y la raza blanca son el NWO anglo y los judios.



Cállate hijoputa


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)

*Putin: Rusia es una "poderosa potencia" que seguirá solo aquellas políticas acordes con sus intereses nacionales*

Publicado:21 ago 2022 21:13 GMT

El presidente ruso emitió un mensaje por video con motivo del Día de la Bandera Nacional.

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha declarado este domingo que "Rusia es una poderosa potencia mundial independiente", cuyo "deseo de vivir por su propia voluntad, de elegir su propio camino y de seguirlo ha pasado a formar parte del código genético" del pueblo ruso.


----------



## pgas (21 Ago 2022)

*Alexander Dugin: Las élites aún no han entendido que "eso" es para siempre*

Radio Komsomolskaya Pravda emite a Sergei Mardan. Hablaremos con Alexander Dugin, filósofo ruso.

24 de junio de 2022 (Extracto)

*S. Mardan:*

- Cualquier mirada retrospectiva a las profundidades de la historia rusa da tanto confianza en el hoy y el mañana como paz interior. Que todo está bajo control, no hay de qué preocuparse. En principio, todo va como siempre. Me gustaría agudizar nuestra conversación y me gustaría discutir varios temas de actualidad.

Se celebró un Concilio de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, que defendimos aquí lo mejor que pudimos. Literalmente la defendimos. Y ahora están celebrando su Concilio cismático, y no puedo llamarlo de otra manera, donde proclamaron su separación de Moscú, de Su Santidad el Patriarca. Ahora están separados. Dado que nuestro entorno mediático es abrumadoramente secular, nadie se dio cuenta de esta noticia. Me parece que esta noticia es de esas que resuenan en la eternidad. O, al menos, resuenan en los siglos. ¿Qué piensas sobre esto?

*A. Dugin:*

- Esta es una pregunta muy importante. Él tema no es nuevo. Porque los intentos de organizar una metrópolis de Rusia occidental se han hecho muchas veces a lo largo de nuestra historia. Y esto es lo que estamos tratando, esto se repite todo el tiempo. Pero en este caso, no sería dramático. Porque la operación especial está al principio. Por supuesto, la cuestión del territorio canónico de la Iglesia se decide en este caso, por desgracia, según el principio de cujus regio, ejus religio. Este es "quien gobierna, esa es la fe". Entonces, durante la reforma protestante, los electores alemanes determinaron qué ser: catolicismo o protestantismo en esta o aquella área, en este o aquel principado. ¿Príncipe de la fe protestante? Así que hay protestantismo. El príncipe es católico alemán, lo que significa que habrá un estado católico. Cuando completemos la operación militar especial, hablaremos sobre quién es autocéfalo aquí y quién no.

S. Mardan:

- ¿No deberían los ucranianos tener prisa por ser circuncidados entonces?

А. Dugin:

- Me parece que sí. En primer lugar, hay que entender que estas personas están simplemente tomadas como rehenes. Esto es el síndrome de Estocolmo. Cuando la gente es tomada como rehén, muchos se ponen del lado de los terroristas por horror. Ahora hay un verdadero nazismo en Ucrania, allí no hay ninguna libertad. Por eso, estas personas fueron tomadas como rehenes, obligadas por un ultimátum, a salir. Hay gente con ametralladoras detrás de ellos. Así que lo que dicen no debe tomarse en serio. Algunos tienen el síndrome de Estocolmo, y otros sólo se están salvando de ser asesinados de esta manera.

S. Mardan:

- ¿Dónde están los ascetas, dónde están los mártires de la fe? Entiendo que todos son rehenes. ¿Pero de todo el consejo de obispos podría haber uno que les escupiera a la cara?

А. Dugin:

- No podemos exigir que las personas sean santas. Tal como son. Lo son.

Durante estos treinta años la propaganda rusófoba, apoyada por Occidente, racista y neonazi ya ha empezado a corromper a la gente a nivel químico. Por eso debemos ser indulgentes. Aunque en realidad, la propaganda soviética no era menos intensa. Pero en aquel entonces no había gente en las iglesias, sólo las ancianas salvaban nuestra iglesia. Así que también es posible recordar el pasado más reciente. Recordamos que existía la Unión Soviética, no había cristianismo. Y era imposible ser cristiano. Y la gente se reía de eso. Y si una persona empezaba a ir a la iglesia, era menospreciada, como mínimo. Luego siguieron métodos más serios de reeducación. Algunos lo aguantaron, otros no.

Me parece que debemos ser firmes en nuestra propia fe, por un lado. De esto, aprende lecciones para ti mismo: ¿qué haría yo si fuera un obispo o un sacerdote? Sabemos que muchas personas simplemente desertaron cuando comenzó esta pesadilla. Predicadores maravillosos, como el padre Andrey Tkachev, un genio, un verdadero sacerdote ortodoxo maloruso. Pero se trasladó a nosotros, huyendo de este satanismo que se estableció después del Maidan. Y ahora continúa con su predicación viva y ardiente, más viva que la de muchos de nuestros tradicionales sacerdotes rusos de la Gran Rusia. Ha sentido este mal, se ha enfrentado a él. Y para él lo que habla es simplemente una cuestión de vida o muerte.

S. Mardan:

- Comprobemos su tolerancia con otro ejemplo. Lo de la fe, los hechos de la iglesia, lo he entendido. Pero, ¿Cómo ser tolerante con la deslealtad política dentro del país? No voy a dar nombres, una institución educativa en la que surgió un escándalo tan local. El 25 de febrero, una escuela superior, muy de moda, orientada al estatus, universidad creativa, uno de sus profesores escribe un post en Facebook con una foto: Putin es un villano, comenzó una guerra criminal. Y toda esa hermosura. Aunque sigue siendo profesor de una universidad federal, en realidad es funcionario. Probablemente sus compañeros le dijeron al día siguiente que lo dejara caer y lo retirara. Lo bajó. Pero Internet lo recuerda todo. Ahora la historia ha salido a la luz. Las preguntas no se dirigen ni siquiera a este hombre, sino al rector del instituto: querido camarada, ¿Qué pasa con él? Y por eso dice: la gente estaba perdida; hay que entender y perdonar. El tiempo pasará y seguramente se darán cuenta de que tenemos razón. Como, no hay necesidad de ser azotado.

Pregunta: ¿funciona o no funciona esa tolerancia? ¿Hasta qué punto funciona? ¿Cuánto tiempo darías? Se trabaja con estudiantes, con personas cuya conciencia, ideas, puntos de vista están en el nivel más responsable, en la etapa de formación. Y una palabra, una risa puede cambiarlo todo. ¿Es posible ser tolerante aquí?

А. Dugin:

- Todo depende del contexto. En mi opinión, la situación es mucho más terrible que la que has descrito.
....
Se trata de una hipnosis de masas en la que Occidente es el objetivo, Rusia es su periferia. Es una democracia emergente que aspira a convertirse también en Occidente. Y esta es la forma de enseñar, esta es la forma de vivir, esta es la forma en que se construye toda nuestra educación. No sólo este pobre profesor. Toda nuestra educación. He participado bastante en la enseñanza superior, dirigí un departamento en la Universidad Estatal de Moscú. Puedo decir que este es el paradigma de nuestra educación.

S. Mardan:

- Por eso he preguntado qué hacer al respecto. ¿Puede darme una receta?

А. Dugin:

- Esta es una cuestión más seria. Si todo el paradigma en nuestro país está occidentalizado, si todas nuestras disciplinas -sociología, antropología, historia, psicología, concienciación, ciencias políticas- en general toda la gama de humanidades en todas las universidades se ha basado en la copia de las fuentes occidentales, ¿Cómo queremos que nuestros profesores se den cuenta en un día de que todo ha cambiado y ha surgido un paradigma eslavófilo? Sí, ha llegado. Pero aún no se han dado cuenta. Eso es lo importante.

Y también creo, vuelvo a hacer un llamamiento a la tolerancia, que ahora estas personas, zombificadas, de hecho están en cierto modo infectadas, nuestra comunidad académica, nuestra comunidad docente son portadoras del virus liberal. De la misma manera que los defensores del batallón Azov. Allí el liberalismo se combina con el nazismo y la rusofobia. El nuestro es un liberalismo combinado con rusofobia, sin nazismo ucraniano. Sin embargo, esta ideología es muy similar. Y nuestro sistema educativo se ha construido sobre esta ideología desde los años 90.

Ahora estamos sacando a los infelices extremistas ucranianos de las grietas, de los sótanos, pero de hecho en nuestra sociedad, el trabajo de Occidente sobre ...la conciencia colectiva, está en pleno desarrollo aquí desde hace treinta años. Y estamos cosechando los frutos de ello. Lo que ocurrió el 24 de febrero no lo entiende nadie ahora. Por eso digo que la operación ha comenzado por sí misma. Porque incluso aquellos que formalmente dieron el visto bueno a la misma, obviamente no podían entender simplemente lo que estaban haciendo. Para entender lo que están haciendo hay que desechar de una vez por todas todas las encuestas de opinión, los ratings, la noción de elecciones, las cuotas. Cuando llega la historia, todo esto se arranca y se tira al contenedor con todas las actividades juveniles planificadas, con todos los planes, con las cuotas por partido. No hay nada más.

Zhirinovsky, al darse cuenta de que ha llegado el final, hizo el gesto correcto: está muerto. Porque la época ha terminado. Y esta nueva era requiere un enfoque completamente diferente. Donde todo eso estaba antes, en el campo paradigmático de las ciencias, al menos en la comprensión humanitaria, en la ciencia política, en la comprensión filosófica de Rusia y de su papel en el mundo, de sus relaciones con Occidente, de la esencia de su sociedad, de su historia, todo eso debe cambiar. Pero nadie está preparado para ello. Y por eso me compadecería de algunos de estos advenedizos que han dicho algo a destiempo o lo han juzgado mal, me compadecería de ellos. Porque la vestimenta es demasiado seria.

Seguimos estando dirigidos por personas que han tomado una decisión y no entienden lo que sigue. Dijeron A, y a esto le sigue B. Y para ellos B es fácil, no tienen ni idea de este B, que está aquí, en realidad es B, ya estamos viviendo en B, y ellos son todos de A. Así que para ajustar cuentas con una persona así todo es una discusión sobre A o no A. No, A ya está dicho. A ya se ha hecho. Ahora es B. Pero la sociedad no está preparada para B en absoluto.

S. Mardan:

- Ajustar cuentas con una persona concreta, con un tonto individual concreto, no sólo es estúpido, es cruel, es simplemente improductivo. Es una pérdida de tiempo. Qué opina de la tecnología que ha sido probada durante miles de años y que, por cierto, fue demostrada gráficamente por Vladimir Putin, quien dirigió a todos los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad fuera de cámara y obligó a todos a decir en voz alta este mismo símbolo de creencia en la futura victoria en una operación militar especial. Nos preguntamos por qué estaba ocurriendo todo eso. Y daba pena mirar a esos altos dignatarios del imperio. Algunos de ellos tenían un aspecto simplemente patetico, a diferencia de un alegre Dmitri Anatolievich. El resto no, de alguna manera lo superaron.

Tal vez tendría sentido que el sistema educativo hiciera lo mismo, instituto por instituto, academia por academia: firmamos cartas, acudimos a concentraciones, coreamos, hablamos y decimos que no se tendrá piedad con la escoria fascista. Se ha probado a lo largo de los siglos.

А. Dugin:

- Creo que es un tema excelente. Pero todo se trataba de A. Fue una controversia. De hecho, nuestro presidente, el comandante en jefe, tomó como rehén a su propia comitiva y les hizo firmar A. Quisieran o no, firmaron A. Es decir, el comienzo de la operación militar. Y en este punto todo estaba claro con ellos. Luego invitó a los empresarios y les pidió que dieran su firma a A. Después invitó a los medios de comunicación, algunos firmaron, otros se fueron. Y eso es básicamente con respecto a A, el primer acorde, el primer acto, el primer acto de este enorme drama de SWO, que tiene un alcance colosal, todo sucedió exactamente como lo describes.

S. Mardan:

Y hay otra cuestión filosófica, de visión del mundo. Supongamos que Putin pone a Alemania, y junto con Alemania a toda Europa, de rodillas este invierno, corta sus suministros de gas, digamos los suministros de gases inertes, metales de tierras raras. Trigo y todo. Entenderán quién les tiene cogidos por el cuello. Pero son personas racionales, Occidente es un lugar racional. Vendrán, se arrepentirán, dirán que han entrado en su situación, sí, de verdad, dividamos Ucrania y empecemos a vivir juntos.

Pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Están internamente, en términos de valores, de visión del mundo, dispuestos a seguir jugando con Rusia y Putin según las reglas renovadas? En consecuencia, hasta cierto punto, volver a confiar en Putin. ¿O no?

А. Dugin:

- En primer lugar, en lo que respecta a Alemania, francamente, no creo que vayamos a poner a Europa de rodillas. Pero si están dispuestos a hablar con nosotros sobre Ucrania, sobre que les demos gas, por ejemplo, está bien, y entonces tenemos que ir con ellos: darles gas y tomar lo que es nuestro.

Pero en cuanto al Foro de San Petersburgo, mi hija Dasha estuvo allí y dice que en realidad fue un espectáculo absolutamente increíble. La élite rusa acudió a este foro, como siempre lo hace, y durante las últimas décadas ha acudido allí como una sucursal de Davos, para cerrar tratos, para hablar con los inversores occidentales, para lucirse delante de alguien. La persona más importante y respetada, en torno a la cual se construía todo, era el embajador o primer ministro de la República Centroafricana. Todo el mundo se apresuraba a su recepción, porque estaba solo, mientras que todas las demás delegaciones eran de un nivel inferior al de la RCA. No hubo chinos por otras razones, porque están luchando contra el coronavirus.

Y de hecho, cuando nuestra élite se encontró cara a cara con el Primer Ministro de la República Centroafricana, solo en este foro, en lugar de una gran cantidad de élite globalista, con las tarjetas sin funcionar, con las cuentas cortadas, es decir, en un estado completamente nuevo para ellos, se enfrentaron a la realidad, ninguno de ellos, excepto los patriotas que estaban preparados para ello, había sectores finos, patrióticos, había gente cuerda, y de la élite, pero la mayoría estaba en un estado como de alucinación. Aquí había cosas que parecían reconocibles, las paredes del Foro, las secciones, la misma forma en que todo estaba organizado, brillantemente, algún tipo de fiestas, entretenimiento. Todo como estaba. Pero sólo falta una cosa, la más importante. Es decir, en lugar del Occidente global y poderoso, al que hay que mirar, el embajador, el primer ministro de la RCA. Ese era el más alto.

Significa que la gente sigue delirando, nuestra élite. Ya es la RCA y siguen actuando como antes. Aunque de hecho en una recepción cerrada, donde ya se han relajado, se han quitado la corbata, han bebido cócteles, han escuchado música de vanguardia, de repente han proclamado muy sinceramente por Z, por SWO. Me ha gustado mucho. Ese alguien dio un paso atrás, miró al primer ministro, pensó, bebió, entendió y dijo: bueno, ya está, ¡viva el Donbass! Y es muy bueno. De hecho, es una buena señal que alguien siga alucinando, y que alguien se haya librado de su alucinación, y haya vuelto a la realidad. La realidad es así ahora. En el edificio de Gazprom se ha pintado una Z que se ilumina por la noche. Alguien ha adoptado este nuevo modelo. No lo entendieron, por supuesto, nadie está preparado para ello. Pero me gustó que nuestra gente no se molestara.

S. Mardan:

- Están ganando su camino.

А. Dugin:

- Piensan: ahora vamos de otra manera, algo... Los rusos se adaptan perfectamente a la situación. Cuando se adaptan a las malas situaciones, los patriotas están furiosos. Y cuando se adaptan a una situación buena, bien hecha, piensas: ¡qué bien, qué calidad tan maravillosa! Comenzó el SWO, y todo el mundo dijo: bueno, bien, ahora seremos así. Y si es así, ya está. Por cierto, algunas personas, al volver de este foro, aún no han perdido sus sentimientos críticos, y algunas harán las maletas y tratarán de desaparecer de la vista en otro lugar. Porque ese es el único camino que va a seguir a partir de ahora. Aunque pongamos de rodillas a todo Occidente, y lo matemos de hambre, no significa que todo vaya a terminar. La situación se agravará.

Se podría decir que la SWO no es un evento de emergencia, es una forma de vida. Entramos en el SWO, es como un río. Hemos entrado en él, y estamos fluyendo en él. Este es el momento, esta es nuestra historia. Esta es la historia con la que empezamos la conversación de hoy. Me parece que cuanto antes nos demos cuenta de esto, antes nos daremos cuenta de que ya estamos en B. Y que A-B - no hay necesidad de tomar esa decisión. Vladimir Vladimirovich no necesita convocar a los jefes de las universidades. Sobre todo porque tiene que hablar en lenguaje filosófico, que es algo totalmente distinto.

S. Mardan:

- Nuestro programa está llegando a su fin. Ha sido genial, como siempre. Alexander Dugin, filósofo ruso.


esta transcripción de este programa de radio deja claro que la frase "_matar matar ucranianos"_ es solo otra invención difamante de la escoria tontánica. Podría decirse lo mismo del video de la hija en un programa de TV, donde me parece se refiere a las alimañas nazis de Azovstal


----------



## El-Mano (21 Ago 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Se anuncio el interes de desarrollar un caza (si no me equivoco la idea era que fuera de 5º generacion realmente) en 2001 pero el proyecto se dejo de lado y creo que no se firmo la financiacion hasta 2010. En wikipedia sale un desglose de los gastos del proyecto y parece que no se pusieron serios (dedicar dinero en grandes cantidades) hasta 2015 lo cual cuadra con la fecha prevista de tenerlos operativos (2026) para este tipo de proyectos.
> 
> Aun asi creo que es el proyecto mas ambicioso de un pais "pobre" hasta la fecha. Sobre el papel es bastante superior al Gripen e IDF que son los unicos otros aviones 4.X de paises "pobres".
> 
> Veremos si cumplen y el avion da buenos resultados (si se vende es que es bueno) pero no diria que es un proyecto especialmente desastroso ni mucho menos. Si lo comparas con eurofighter parece que va a ser un exitazo. Tiempos de desarrollo similares (+-15 años) y un coste previsto de 1/4 parte.



En la recamara está el su-75, van a ser la contraparte de la pareja de f-22 y f-35, o eso creo... ya veremos con que resultados.


----------



## frangelico (21 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> De eso ya hace algún tiempo, pero todavía no se han atrevido darle resolución. Y es que son palabras mayores. Y saben que acto seguido, se acaban 'todas esas cosas que les siguen comprando a los rusos por ser vitales para su nación'.



Para ser coherentes tendrían que detener centrales nucleares y dejar de usar titanio entre otras cosas.


----------



## Pat (21 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Quien sí que ha sido convertido en martir es Dugin. Es el Gustavo Bueno ruso, pero ahora además tiene todos los ingredientes para que sus obras se conviertan en _best seller _de lectura imprescindible para todo disidente, de izquierda o de derecha, del globalismo.




Realmente ha muerto la hija? 
No habra sido una montaje ?

Cuando tratas con gente Como Putin no se puede fiar de nada qué dicen?


----------



## frangelico (21 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En la recamara está el su-75, van a ser la contraparte de la pareja de f-22 y f-35, o eso creo... ya veremos con que resultados.



Va lento todo eso. El 57 tenía problemas de motor y apenas hay una serie corta y ya tienen la versión modificada, el 75 se supone que es la respuesta al F-35 pero también va con mucho retraso.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)

OT


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todos los políticos europeos son sicarios de nuestros enemigos los BRICS .
> 
> Sólo hay que ver quienes están saliendo muy beneficiados de todo lo que está pasando con el coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.
> De la misma manera que se compran equipos de fútbol y los mejores jugadores del mundo, también se financian partidos políticos y llevan a la presidencia de los países a sus brókers .
> ...




Hoy en el telediario de las 9 de A3 no me sorprendió la pantomima de turno relacionada con la sequía pero en China.
Era exactamente el mismo relato que en España , que los agricultores pierden sus cosechas, que los embalses están bajo mínimos.

De hecho , al igual que con el coronavirus y todo lo demás , es el mismo guion porque son los chinos quienes los hacen , por eso son tan estrafalarios y sin sentido ya que los reparten por todas las agencias sin tener en cuenta la circunstancias concretas de cada país .
Si no fuese importante la raza, la patria y las fronteras ...

¿ de qué van la guerra de Ucrania y la de Yugoslavia ?

¿ qué tanto interés tienen los chinos en Taiwán ? ¿ no les llega con todo su territorio ?


----------



## alfonbass (21 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Tu libertad termina donde empieza la mia.
> 
> Invadirme con moronegros y demas escoria para hacerme la vida imposible es QUITARME LA LIBERTAD



Yo no hablo de invadirte nada ni he hablado de "moronegros", he hablado de libertad individual


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Rusia Fabricaron 15 de este avión, se estima que hoy existe entre 10 y 3 ……
> 
> Vamos, para cuando Rusia haya fabricado una cantidad decente de esta Avion el USA tendrá su avión 6 Gen volando…..
> 
> En fin , cada dia que pasa los fuerzas armadas de Rusia parece mas a un vendedor de humo ;



Después de meses apareces de nuevo por el hilo, las demás cuentas las quemáis demasiado rápido y tenéis que traer cuentas de 2004-2010


----------



## NPI (21 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Nada de eso. no consideran débil a Putin. Si esto es fácil de entender, ellos han buscado tanto en Siria como en Ucrania desde el principio de ambas campañas, obligar a Putin a 'echar el resto'. Esa era su táctica. Pero él no ha caído en su trampa ¿y van a pensar que es débil? en absoluto, al contrario, pensarán que es capaz de mantener la cabeza fría, que tiene templanza.
> 
> A estas alturas no sé como todavía mantienes ese discurso anti-Putin, cuando ha demostrado saber llevar muy bien las riendas.



Los trotskistas y los quintacolumnistas son las mismas cucarachas que los otaneros @Loignorito


----------



## Impresionante (21 Ago 2022)

Es posible que este sepa algo del asesinato de la hija deAlexánder Dúguin ?

Oleksandr Nakonechny, alto funcionario del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania ( SBU) , fue encontrado baleado por su esposa en su casa.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Ago 2022)

El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, compañero de merienda de Mario Draghi, abucheado e insultado por el pueblo alemán en Neuruppin: "¡Mentiroso traidor! ¡Vete!" Será un otoño muy caluroso en Europa y más allá.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Ago 2022)

¿Pero no sacaba pecho Kremlin de la retirada de EEUU del Oriente Medio?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermericus (21 Ago 2022)

Pues ese tiene capacidad nuclear

¿Estaran probando?


----------



## El Veraz (21 Ago 2022)

Y las fotos/pruebas? Ya llevan como unos 40 HIMARS destruidos de los 16 que hay, pero curiosamente la fuente es siempre la misma: CREANME


----------



## El Veraz (21 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Claro majete, el terrorismo aún no se ha inventado como tampoco la farlopa, no te jode



Y el Movska lo estan remolcando a Sevastopol y Kyiv va a caer en 3 dias. La farlopa claro que existe, para decir tantas barbaridades hay que meterse mucha. Master Strategist.


----------



## Argentium (21 Ago 2022)

Daria Dugina, un halcón ruso que arremetía contra la “hegemonía global” de Occidente


Fue coautora de un próximo libro sobre la guerra en Ucrania llamado “El Libro Z”, por una de las marcas de identificación pintadas en los tanques invasores de Rusia; calificó a las atrocidades cometidas por soldados rusos en Bucha como un evento escenificado




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Abu-Yunis (21 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Realmente ha muerto la hija?
> No habra sido una montaje ?
> 
> Cuando tratas con gente Como Putin no se puede fiar de nada qué dicen?



Yo ahora te voy a meter en el Ignore de verdad.


----------



## Castellano (22 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Yo ahora te voy a meter en el Ignore de verdad.



Es un anglo, un pirata incapaz de reconocer ni el más mínimo error de su isla putrefacta, y rusófobo de serie


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Y las fotos/pruebas? Ya llevan como unos 40 HIMARS destruidos de los 16 que hay, pero curiosamente la fuente es siempre la misma: CREANME



Liveuamap/oryx/Osint son vuestros pastores y nunca os mentirán(PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) siempre dicen la verdad y son los buenos(verdes, ecológicos, resilientes, feministas, inclusivos, colectivo abecedario, colectivo transmaricabollo y animalistas)


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El globalizmo ez er mal....
> 
> Los únicos que amenazan a Europa son aquellos que quieren luchar contra la libertad individual y contra la consecuencia lógica de las personas de hacer lo que nos sale de las pelotas y juntarnos con quien nos sale de los cojones



Y muchos de ellos están en Europa. 

Pero aquí aún hay resistencia.

Fuera nada. Solo colectivismo vasallo.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (22 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Liveuamap/oryx/Osint son vuestros pastores y nunca os mentirán(PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) siempre dicen la verdad y son los buenos(verdes, ecológicos, resilientes, feministas, inclusivos, colectivo abecedario, colectivo transmaricabollo y animalistas)



Buena pataleta, pero sigues sin mostrar ninguna prueba. Fuente: CREANME


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Tiene huevos que en un foro donde se piden bombas nucleares sobre población civil se indignen por un atentado terrorista a una sola persona.
> 
> Cinismo del más barato.



Es que no son las mismas personas. He ahí la explicación que buscas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Es que no son las mismas personas. He ahí la explicación que buscas.



Ah! Es posible. 

Algo tan sencillo y no lo he tenido en cuenta. La verdad, no soy demasiado cosnciente de quien escribe qué. Solo en algunos casos. Quizás soy injusto. Lo digo sinceramente. 

Tengo que comprobarlo. Pero al menos com un par si que es así. Si son la excepción, me retracto de la asunción general. No me cuesta reconocer cuando me equivoco. Me equivoco bastante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

¿ pero se supone que matan gente o sólo están haciendo el plan renove a la industria armamentística ? 
Si con el desarme de Gorbachov desactivaron ( enviaron a la basura ) a miles y miles de misiles nucleares que costaron una pasta, además de desmantelar al ejército de la URSS ...

Ahora simplemente les están dando uso a todo eso antes de que caduquen . 

Aquella columna de vehículos destartalados de varios kilómetros al comienzo de esta guerra impostada, parecían salidos de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial. 

De la misma manera que la industria farmacéutica necesita epidemias para vender vacunas,
la industria armamentística necesita guerras y amenazas. 

En un mundo sin guerras, las grandes corporaciones supranacionales no serían rentables .
Colocar a sus sicarios como presidentes de gobiernos es parte de su inversión. No es muy diferente a las OPAS hostiles y los brókers en la bolsa. 









El farol de Reagan que acabó con la carrera nuclear


La presentación de su particular Guerra de las Galaxias permitió al presidente de EE.UU. incrementar el presupuesto militar y forzar a la URSS a negociar el desarme




www.lavanguardia.com







He puesto enlaces de estos infinidad de veces para argumentar que la llamada guerra civil de Ucrania es una farsa.

En Urania muere cada año más de 700.000 personas ( unas 2.000 personas cada día )
tiene ahí cadáveres de sobra para montar escenarios de guerra.

En relación a los edificios destruidos , son construcciones de la época soviética que las están demoliendo para dejar libre el solar y construir otras nuevas . Es un reactivo de la economía .
Las ciudades europeas devastadas tras la segunda guerra mundial, se levantaron de nuevo en pocos años, por no hablar del desarrollismo franquista durante el cual se construyeron millones de edificios que son los que conforman las calles de las ciudades.

Esta guerra es una nueva vuelta de tuerca a la trama del coronavirus para llevar a los países occidentales a la ruina . Los políticos occidentales son sicarios de los BRICS , todo lo demás son pantomimas para provocar el gran reseteo . Un nuevo NEW DEAL valga la redundancia.










Ucrania - Mortalidad 2021


En 2021 murieron en Ucrania 714.263 personas, 97.428 más que el año anterior. En Ucrania, de media fallecen cada día 1.957 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Nada de eso. no consideran débil a Putin. Si esto es fácil de entender, ellos han buscado tanto en Siria como en Ucrania desde el principio de ambas campañas, obligar a Putin a 'echar el resto'. Esa era su táctica. Pero él no ha caído en su trampa ¿y van a pensar que es débil? en absoluto, al contrario, pensarán que es capaz de mantener la cabeza fría, que tiene templanza.
> 
> A estas alturas no sé como todavía mantienes ese discurso anti-Putin, cuando ha demostrado saber llevar muy bien las riendas.



Joder, a ver hombre ese discurso valia en el 2014. "Es que la OTAN quiere que Putin reaccione para lanzar la III GM, por eso Putin no puede ayudar".

Ya en aquel entonces no tenía ni pies ni cabeza, si los anglos quieren atacar ....ATACAN no les hacen falta excusas, o si quieren una se la inventan y por tonta que sea el 100% de los medios de comunicación de su parte del mundo ( que es la mayoría ) lo repiten como loros.

Da la casualidad que en el 2022 Putin ha hecho lo contrario, atacar, si contando con una victoria rapida por golpe de estado, o con negociar despues pero ha ATACADO. ¿ Y ? ¿ los anglos han lanzando la III GM ? Pûes evidentemente no. Lo que han hecho es salir por pies de Ucrania. Que por cierto es lo que hubiera pasado en 2014.

Los anglos no quieren que Putin "eche el resto", ¿ sabes porque ? Porque no son idiotas, saben que esa guerra no la pueden ganar. Todo lo más seria un empate con el mundo en ruinas. Quieren que Putin se enrrede, negocie, se enfangue, y se retire sin tener que luchar. Y son muy buenos en esto, tumbaron a la URSS así , sin luchar. Uhhhh que viene el lobo, mucho humo pero no lucharon.

Putin lo único que ha demostrado es no es un puto vendido con Yelsin o Gorbi. Pero nada más, su carencia de plan politico, de formar aliados permitio que se le metieran hasta la cocina los anglos. Cierto ahora los esta alejando, pero a base de lucha metro a metro. En 2014 tenia aliados, tenia un gobierno que cayo porque los embajadores de occidente iban a las manis para animar a sus mandados, mientras que Rusia dirigida por putin decia primero que eran asuntos internos , luego que defenderia a los prorrusos para acabar firmando un acurdo que los dejaba dentro y jodidos. Solo la avaricia anglo ( los de Kiev no pintan nada ) lo ha evitado, porque ni eso aceptaron querian todo.

Los anglos estaban cagaditos las primera semana, hasta que se sentaron a negociar. Tantearon , y vieron que habia dudas a partir de ahí recobraron pulso y empezaron a mandar armas. Estan comodos en las guerras por delegación, y en las luchas tras el escenario e incomodos en las guerras abiertas.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero se supone que matan gente o sólo están haciendo el plan renove a la industria armamentística ?
> Si con el desarme de Gorbachov desactivaron ( enviaron a la basura ) a miles y miles de misiles nucleares que costaron una pasta, además de desmantelar al ejército de la URSS ...
> 
> Ahora simplemente les están dando uso a todo eso antes de que caduquen .
> ...



Piensa usted que la confabulación llega al extremo de montar escenarios con cadáveres y vehículos rotos guardados desde la 2ª guerra mundial para hacer creer que no ha habido guerra civil en Ucrania (una guerra que en este foro hemos seguido muchos día a día) y es capaz de dar por ciertos los datos de mortalidad de una revista de economía. ¿De dónde ha salido vd?


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

Parece que los rusos avanzan al este de la ciudad de Mikolaiev y estan machacando las lineas defensivas ucras al norte de Kerson, esas que iban a liberar la ciudad en unos dias.









Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health matters, natural disasters, and weather...




liveuamap.com


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Piensa usted que la confabulación llega al extremo de montar escenarios con cadáveres y vehículos rotos guardados desde la 2ª guerra mundial para hacer creer que no ha habido guerra civil en Ucrania (una guerra que en este foro hemos seguido muchos día a día) y es capaz de dar por ciertos los datos de mortalidad de una revista de economía. ¿De dónde ha salido vd?



piensa que si es cierta la guerra 

¿ qué habrá estado haciendo Rusia para sabotear Ucrania antes de llegar a las armas y la devastación con todo lo que implica ?

¿ está España libre de esos mismos sabotajes ? 

Si la guerra de Ucrania es la constatación de que el mundo es peligroso y hay graves tensiones entre países ¿ por qué se hace creer que el coronavirus fue o es una epidemia y no un ataque biológico ? 

¿ por qué millones de negros y moros islamistas, en edad militar y sin ningún tipo de documentación son bienvenidos y sin embargo los rusos y los ucranianos, otrora compatriotas ahora se están matando ?


----------



## John Nash (22 Ago 2022)

La economía británica se ahoga y no hay un chaleco salvavidas que pueda ayudarla


En medio de una inflación histórica, los candidatos a suceder a Boris Johnson prometen reducción de impuestos, pero los expertos les acusan de no ser realistas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Piensa usted que la confabulación llega al extremo de montar escenarios con cadáveres y vehículos rotos guardados desde la 2ª guerra mundial para hacer creer que no ha habido guerra civil en Ucrania (una guerra que en este foro hemos seguido muchos día a día) y es capaz de dar por ciertos los datos de mortalidad de una revista de economía. ¿De dónde ha salido vd?



dime cuantas horas te pasas al día jugando a la play y te diré tu grado de credulidad con esta guerra impostada.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Ago 2022)

De los HIMARS imaginarios pasamos a los ataques de verdad, con documentacion solida:


----------



## El Veraz (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dime cuantas horas te pasas al día jugando a la play y te diré tu grado de credulidad con esta guerra impostada.



Lo que tienes que hacer es pasar el telefono de tu camello, parece que pasa buena mierda


----------



## troperker (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está mas que claro que es algo interno, Ucrania no tiene poder para hacer atentados en Moscú... Aunque la propaganda rusa dirá que el coche lo explotó el mismísimo Zelensky ayudado por un par de generales de la OTAN.



Es enserio
Tu cerebro es un atentado
Jajaja
cuando viajas es muy comun cruzarse con algun politico en francia reino unido etc
Si fuera un terrorista seria facil eliminarlos

Solo que el grueso de la poblacion ni conocen por los que votan para congresistas etc

Incluso cuando hay manifestaciones y se genera el odio a los politicos de turno
Siempre me pregunto porque queman autos llantas edificios publicos etc
Porque no van y queman las casas de todos los politicos sus propiedades 
Jajaja

En el mundo libre la gente es mas tonta
Por eso les metieton el cuento del avion en el pentagono
Y sacaron una ley para no investigar


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Ago 2022)

Ojo a lo que pueda pasar en Pakistán en las próximas horas si hay resistencia al gobierno golpista títere de los yankis y cae será otro palo más para el imperio, y ya serían unas cuántos.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## EsDeDinamita (22 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *Alemania priorizará los trenes de carbón sobre los servicios de pasajeros*



Esto ya pasa en Baviera


----------



## Abstenuto (22 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero no sacaba pecho Kremlin de la retirada de EEUU del Oriente Medio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No. Saca pecho de haber evitado el derrocamiento de Al Asad y sus consecuencias, que era el objetivo de EEUU


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pero contra que objetivos?, Mientras no ataque a los centros de mando y a todo el gobierno ucronazi no dejan de ser gestos amenazantes si, pero sin trascendencia estratégica.


----------



## pemebe (22 Ago 2022)

Fuente Ucra: *Parece que Rusia sigue bombardeando todo el frente (no se le acaban las bombas) y logra pequeños avances en el frente.*

Rusia cerrará parcialmente el cielo en tres oblasts rusos - Estado Mayor de Ucrania

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - DOMINGO, 21 AGOSTO 2022, 18:38

*Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas han logrado ciertos avances en los frentes de Avdiivka y Pivdennyi Buh.* Además, Rusia está cerrando parcialmente el cielo de tres oblasts cerca de la frontera con Ucrania durante los próximos cuatro días.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 21 de agosto

*En el frente de Sivershchyna*, Rusia está rotando unidades de sus tropas en las zonas de las oblasts de Bryansk y Kursk, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.

Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon las zonas de Muravi y Zaliznyi Mist en la provincia de Chernihiv y sus alrededores, así como Budky e Iskryskivshchyna en la provincia ucraniana de Sumy.

La información obtenida por el Estado Mayor indica que Rusia cerrará parcialmente el cielo de las provincias de Lipetsk, Voronezh y Belgorod del 22 al 25 de agosto de 2022.

*En el frente de Kharkiv,* las fuerzas rusas utilizaron cañones de tanque, así como artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar sobre las zonas de Prudianka, Nove, Rusky Tyshky, Peremoha, Staryi Saltiv, Korobochkyne, Slobozhanske y Velyki Prokhody y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Staryi Saltiv y Husarivka.


*En el frente de Sloviansk,* los rusos bombardearon zonas en los alrededores de Krasnopillia, Chervone y Dolyna, reponiendo sus suministros de munición.

Las tropas rusas realizaron reconocimientos en los ejes Petropillia - Dmytrivka y Pasika - Bohorodychne, pero fracasaron y se retiraron.

Los invasores intentaron realizar operaciones de asalto en los siguientes ejes: Brazhkivka - Nova Dmytrivka, Dovhenke - Dolyna, Sulyhivka - Dibrivne y Petropillia - Karnaukhivka. Sin embargo, fracasaron, sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* las fuerzas rusas siguieron disparando sobre las zonas cercanas a Mykolaivka, Siversk, Spirne e Ivano-Darivka.

*En el frente de Bajmut,* dispararon con artillería de diversos calibres sobre zonas en las proximidades de Bajmut, Yakovlivka, Vesela Dolyna y Kodema y desplegaron aviones para realizar ataques aéreos cerca de Zaitseve, Bajmut y Soledar.

Los rusos también libraron batallas ofensivas en los ejes Pokrovske - Bakhmutske, Semyhiria - Zaitseve y Novoselivka - Niu York, pero fueron rechazados decisivamente por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas y se retiraron.

*En el frente de Avdiivka,* las fuerzas rusas utilizaron artillería afinada y cohetes para disparar sobre las zonas de Avdiivka, Marinka y Pisky y sus alrededores.

La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Marinka, Vodiane y Krasnohorivka. Las tropas rusas intentaron sin éxito llevar a cabo un reconocimiento de fuerzas en el eje Spartak - Opytne y se vieron obligadas a retirarse.

Realizaron operaciones ofensivas y de asalto para mejorar sus posiciones tácticas en los ejes Novoselivka Druha - Krasnohorivka, Vesele - Pisky y Oleksandrivka - Marinka, pero se vieron obligadas a retirarse con pérdidas.

Sin embargo, *las unidades de las tropas rusas han tenido un éxito parcial en el eje Lozivskyi - Pisky.

En el frente de Novopavlivka,* los rusos dispararon sobre las zonas de Pavlivka, Velyka Novosilka, Prechystivka y Vuhledar, y desplegaron aviones para atacar la zona en los alrededores de Novopavlivka. Las tropas rusas intentaron sin éxito avanzar por el eje Luhanske - Pobieda.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas utilizaron artillería de tubo y cohetes para disparar sobre las zonas de los alrededores de Huliaipole, Orikhiv, Burlatske y Novopole. Las zonas de Huliaipole, Chervone y Novosilka y sus alrededores fueron alcanzadas por los ataques aéreos rusos.

Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron todas las armas a su disposición para disparar contra objetivos militares y civiles a lo largo de la línea de contacto en el frente de Pivdennyi Buh y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Olhyne, Novohryhorivka, Tavriiske y Lozove.

Los rusos llevaron a cabo operaciones ofensivas para avanzar en el eje Oleksandrivka - Tavriiske, pero fracasaron y se retiraron. *En el frente Vasylky - Blahodatne, sin embargo, lograron algunos avances.*

Rusia mantiene cinco portamisiles armados con misiles de crucero de alta precisión en espera [en las aguas de los mares Negro y Azov - ed.].

El Estado Mayor instó a los ucranianos a ser "razonables" y a prestar atención a las sirenas de ataque aéreo.


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Buena pataleta, pero sigues sin mostrar ninguna prueba. Fuente: CREANME



La realidad es la realidad, las pataletas os la dejo a vosotros y a vuestros financiadores.
Y una última cosa multicuenta, da igual que os creéis muchas cuentas siempre cometéis el mismo error y por eso os calan a la primera y os mandan a la nevera de por vida.
Y ahora sigue con tu trabajo que lo haces/hacéis muy bien


----------



## Señor-Presidente (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El día antes del atentado en el que Daria Dugin fue asesinada en el coche de su padre, el canal estatal ucraniano 1+1 emitió un reportaje sobre Aleksandr Dugin en su programa Groszy. En la historia se refieren a Dugin como el cerebro detrás de Putin, el ideólogo de la civilización rusa y que dirige a Putin.
> 
> No hay tales coincidencias. El terrorista Zelensky y sus secuaces han elegido un objetivo, han aumentado su importancia a los ojos de su propio público, porque harán cualquier cosa por una foto, y han llevado a cabo un atentado terrorista. Pero son una escoria tan cobarde que no admiten la culpa.
> 
> ...



¿Ósea que Zelenski puede llegar hasta Moscú?
Por cierto ¿de la muerte de Ucranianos inocentes que opinas?


----------



## El Veraz (22 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La realidad es la realidad, las pataletas os la dejo a vosotros y a vuestros financiadores.
> Y una última cosa multicuenta, da igual que os creéis muchas cuentas siempre cometéis el mismo error y por eso os calan a la primera y os mandan a la nevera de por vida.
> Y ahora sigue con tu trabajo que lo haces/hacéis muy bien



La realidad en tu cabeza debe ser espectacular, pero cuando publicas algo sin pruebas, sin contrastar, pues haces el ridiculo. Insisto, fuente CREANME


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> La realidad en tu cabeza debe ser espectacular, pero cuando publicas algo sin pruebas, sin contrastar, pues haces el ridiculo. Insisto, fuente CREANME



Ultima contestación al multicuenta del turno de la noche


> La realidad es la realidad, las pataletas os la dejo a vosotros y a vuestros financiadores.
> Y una última cosa multicuenta, da igual que os creéis muchas cuentas siempre cometéis el mismo error y por eso os calan a la primera y os mandan a la nevera de por vida.
> Y ahora sigue con tu trabajo que lo haces/hacéis muy bien


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ago 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> ¿Ósea que Zelenski puede llegar hasta Moscú?
> Por cierto ¿de la muerte de Ucranianos inocentes que opinas?



Adiós multi


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Por encargo de Alemania y el billete fue pagado entre EEUU y Reino Unido.



Baruch+Rockefeller fueron la punta de lanza

Detrás toda la masonería obediente
General electric
Osram
Dupont 
Prescott Bush,
Henry Ford,
Rockefeller,
Thyssen,
Krup

No olvidar el oro checo que warburg movió de lugar con magia 

Tanto cuesta verlo?

Hoy aquí y ahora, es una lucha desde 2008 entre el que quiere 4 o 5 monedas del mundo multipolar "Rothschild" keswich

Y los globalistas financistas con el banco central único gobernando los 150 bancos centrales mediante CBCD

Y en esa estamos

Que más detalles hacen falta?


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> ¿Ósea que Zelenski puede llegar hasta Moscú?
> Por cierto ¿de la muerte de Ucranianos inocentes que opinas?



COVILERDOS 2020 = OTANEROS 2022
En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA, ¿qué eres?


----------



## Abstenuto (22 Ago 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> ¿Ósea que Zelenski puede llegar hasta Moscú?
> Por cierto ¿de la muerte de Ucranianos inocentes que opinas?



Haciendo ese tipo de preguntas propias de NPC lobotomizado sólo conseguirás que te ignore el 75% de participantes del hilo

Aquí se viene estudiao, incluso si se trata de hacer propaganda OTAN


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Ago 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> ¿Ósea que Zelenski puede llegar hasta Moscú?
> Por cierto ¿de la muerte de Ucranianos inocentes que opinas?



No, pero con salvar la independencia de Ucrania a costa de las pérdidas territoriales, le vale. Finlandia 1940 2

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno de entrada quien tiene que preocuparse de lo que le entre en la cabeza son los mandamases occidentales que han apollado la operación de asesinato selectivo.



Aparte de espías, que supongo que caerían unos cuantos de los dos bandos. ¿Mataron mucha gente en Moscú durante la époda de la guerra fría?
Preocupante porque Rusia no es Irán, tienen el saber hacer de un servicio secreto bastante eficiente con casi cien años de antiguedad.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No, los chicos de la OTAN quieren que Putin acepte una tregua YA. Hoy mejor que mañana.



Muy optimistas son entonces en la OTAN, Por loe estamos viendo los rusos son de aceleración lenta pero con gran inercia, en la SGM fue similar, les tomó lo suyo pero en cuanto cogieron velocidad nada se ponía en su camino.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy optimistas son entonces en la OTAN, Por loe estamos viendo los rusos son de aceleración lenta pero con gran inercia,* en la SGM fue similar, les tomó lo suyo pero en cuanto cogieron velocidad nada se ponía en su camino.*



Gracias al soporte de varios países , especialmente Estados Unidos. ¿Quién le da soporte hoy a Rusia?. Nadie , la mayor parte del primer mundo le está dando un soporte masivo a Ucrania , y por eso resiste. Ucrania si que es un análogo de la URSS en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Solo hace falta que otros países abran un segundo frente contra Rusia.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je…ya quisiera saber la OTAN cuantos tiene…por lo menos una docena ya se identificaron en Ucrania, algunos con zombie incorporado. La Maskirovka rusa es muy buena…
> 
> Son los T-34 de 1941…



Los anglos siempre tienden a minimizar la fuerza del enemigo antes del combate para darse ánimos, si ganan por supuesto magnifican la victoria a niveles ridículos, si pierden hace como si nunca hubiera pasado. Lo peor es que terminan tragándose sus propias patañas y en este caso nos pueden meter a todos en un marrón.
Recordemos que hace tres meses a Rusia se le había acabado todo el material de artillería, no les quedaba un sólo misil, habían perdido todos sus carros y sus tropas estaban bajo mínimos. Ahora, tras un atentado al lado de Moscú están magnificando su hazaña, que para variar ha consistido en matar a una mujer cuando intentaban matar a un anciano teniendo la suerte de que esta vez no había niños cerca, elevando a Dugin a mano derecha del Zar del Mal. Se están dando ánimos entre ellos para intentar olvidar el miedo. Como se les vaya la mano con la euforia veo peligrar la central nucelar.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Gracias al soporte de varios países , especialmente Estados Unidos. ¿Quién le da soporte hoy a Rusia?. Nadie , la mayor parte del primer mundo le está dando un soporte masivo a Ucrania , y por eso resiste. Ucrania si que es un análogo de la URSS en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Solo hace falta que otros países abran un segundo frente contra Rusia.



La mayor potencia industrial y tecnológica del planeta está de su lado.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La mayor parte de los trabajos en Occidente no producen riqueza alguna. Y no, no me refiero a funcionarios ni ninguno de los tópicos que ustedes usan, me refiero entre otros a muchos autónomos.
> 
> El esfuerzo, o lo incómodo, o la mierda que haya que tragar en un trabajo no tiene nada que ver con su producción real. Un camarero trabaja un montón de horas, un trabajo agobiante y desagradable a menudo, seguro traga mucha mierda, pero no produce ninguna riqueza real.
> 
> ...



Para usted que es la riqueza real? Una mina de diamantes en Biafra? Pues claro que la hostelería, los autónomos y el fútbol crean riqueza, por eso los países de África apenas tienen hostelería ni fútbol.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Ago 2022)

Poco conoces el islam...si no no lo anhelariais tanto...

Tele patera no te gusta???...o desde que Anita se hizo caquita, ya no abrazais al hermano amazig que viene del sesierto...ese que os comprende y piensa como vosotros...se caga en España como vosotros...y pone el culo al sultan. Ademas huele a cuero de cabra...olor que os debe retrotraer a otro tiempo...pre castellano.

Si tienes rasgos mas masculinos eso significa que en ti la sangre española es predominante...me gustaria saber tus apellidos, para conocer de donde provienes en realidad.

Debe de joderte un monton saber que llevas sangre española...y ver tu dni cada vez que tengas que hacer algo...pero no sufras...pronto sereis marroquinos.

Sera todo un consuelo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero contra que objetivos?, Mientras no ataque a los centros de mando y a todo el gobierno ucronazi no dejan de ser gestos amenazantes si, pero sin trascendencia estratégica.



Hacia donde caigan. No pretendas que encima sean precisos...


----------



## chemarin (22 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Vaya "noticia" ridícula, el ponerla dice mucho de ti.


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Ago 2022)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=pfbid0nUXzYHtxjxCgC6UViVgSbrKp7X8NYqZeWDC7Fz7SAiE9LfWpLUGfTjpras1vvvX3l&id=618403934968574&__cft__[0]=AZUzX7F0ZB517rscW6TELkpgqHHjhsjz2u_arhvuAs6C_Q0_NMUCwqCWiH7l8uz10wsqRiHvovVUh6lIuXuSRQyJQmCueor_sqxcrST0tagxfsh4ruqEx8iy5DhDqN88fqsCei_f1g7401aMyx4c5UAI&__tn__=%2CO%2CP-R

LA MAFIA JÁZARA: ¿QUIÉNES SON LOS ROTHSCHILD?
Parte (1)
Hoy en día el 85 - 90 % de la gente que se llama judía son realmente Khazars (o jázaros), también conocidos como judíos ashkenazis. Todos los Primeros Ministros del Estado de Israel han sido hasta la fecha judíos ashkenazis. ¿Quién es esta etnia que usurpa los pretendidos "derechos históricos" de las -mayormente desaparecidas- tribus de Israel haciéndose pasar por herederos del pueblo hebreo y cómo ha logrado su fabuloso poder?
El fundador del clan fue Moisés Amschel Bauer, que en el siglo XVII emigra de Khazaria, región localizada en lo que actualmente constituye la República de Georgia (antigua URSS), la cual se convirtió a la religión judía por decreto de su rey en el año 740. Contaba dicho rey con unos 70.000 súbditos, los cuales no eran evidentemente semitas, sino más bien de rasgos germanos, y que son llamados actualmente judíos “ashkenazis”, “la decimotercera tribu”.
Moises Amschel Bauer se establece en Frankfurt y en 1743 nace Mayer Amschel Bauer. En la puerta de su establecimiento, en donde ejerce de prestamista pone como distintivo, un hexagrama rojo, del que surgirá el nombre de Rothschild (escudo rojo). Este hexagrama servirá en el futuro para conformar la bandera del Estado de Israel.
Los Rothschild solían tener hijos en secreto para situarlos en lugares en los que no interesaba que pudieran ser reconocidos por su nombre, para así tener posiciones de poder aseguradas en la más absoluta discreción si ello era necesario. Ello comenzó ya cuando por primera vez usaron el nuevo apellido de Rothschild. El sexto hijo del primer Rothshild ya nació en secreto. Práctica que sigue actualmente en la gran familia o clan que existe en la actualidad.
Mayer Rothschild
En 1760 Mayer Rothshild entra a trabajar en la Banca Oppenheimer, con magníficos resultados profesionales y conociendo y haciendo amistad con importantes clientes como fué el General von Erstoff, y a través de éste al príncipe Guillermo IX de Hesse-Hanau, noble muy rico por alquilar su ejército, muy profesional (mercenarios) a otros países en guerra, por donde Rothshild comienza a comprender las posibilidades de las guerras como medio rápido de enriquecerse.
Comienza pues su carrera ascendente asociándose con el príncipe Guillermo en sus inversiones y descubre también que es más seguro prestar dinero a gobiernos o instituciones que cobren impuestos, pues así no hay impagados, como puede ocurrir con los individuos o particulares, siguiendo desde entonces la costumbre de invertir a través de bancos que sólo trabajen con instituciones recaudadoras de impuestos. (Gobiernos, Ayuntamientos, etc)
1770: Mayer Amschel Rothschild traza un plan para la creación de los Illuminati y contrata al ashkenazi audío, Adam Weishaupt, un ex-jesuita Católico, para su fundación y desarrollo. Los Illuminati se basan en las enseñanzas del Talmud, y elijen el nombre de Iluminati para expresar con un término Luciferiano que se consideran los guardianes de la luz.
1773: Nace Amschel Mayer Rothschild el primer hijo de Mayer Amschel Rothschild. Él, a igual que todos sus hermanos, entra al negocio de la familia a la edad de 12 años.
Salomon Mayer Rothschild
1774: Nace Salomon Mayer Rothschild.
1776: Adam Weishaupt completa oficialmente la organización de los Iluminati el 1 de Mayo del año 1776. El propósito es dividir a los no-judíos (goyim), a través de la política, la economía, lo social y lo religioso. “Las partes oponentes serán armadas y procurarán que ocurran incidentes para que luchen entre ellos, destruyendo gobiernos, instituciones religiosas y si es posible destruir al máximo las buenas relaciones entre las personas”. Luego se ha sustituido esta táctica por la de introducirse en las instituciones para controlarlas desde dentro, cosa que han conseguido ya casi a nivel de control global.
El mismo año, Weishaupt se introduce rápidamente en la Continental Order of Freemasons y con esta doctrina establece logias para que el Grand Orient sea su cuartel general. Todo ello cumpliendo órdenes y con el financiamiento de Mayer Amschel Rothschild con el concepto básico de extenderse por todo el mundo, hasta hoy en día. Muchos masones sinceros, jamás sabrán que son utilizados. Weishaupt también recluta 2000 seguidores a sueldo, incluyendo los hombres más inteligentes en los campos de las letras, la educación, la ciencia, las finanzas y la industria. Son instruidos para el control del pueblo. Corrompiendo políticos, usa el dinero y el sexo para obtener el control de los personajes bien situados en las alturas de los gobiernos y otras instituciones importantes.
Corrompiendo la educación: En los Colegios y Facultades de las Universidades se controlaba a los estudiantes excepcionales con habilidades mentales y se les recomendaba para estudios internacionales con entrenamineto especial con la idea de conseguir un solo gobierno mundial a base de provocar guerras. A estos estudiantes se les daban y dan becas financiadas por los Illuminati. Serían sus funcionarios en la parte alta de la pirámide.
Corrupción ética, política, religios y empresarial, en gobiernos y bancos. Los atrapados bajo el control de los Illuminati, serían y son, usados y situados en la escena de todos los gobiernos como expertos o especialistas. Los sujetos utilizados no sabrían en la mayoría de los casos, como eran utilizados, pues aparentemente pertenecen a instituciones públicamente honorables pero controladas por unos pocos agentes, que a su vez pueden creer que trabajan para otras instituciones interpuestas pero siempre bajo el control de los Iluminati. Nunca sabes quién es tu vecino o compañero realmente, pues eres siempre vigilado y si entras, ya no puedes salir. Muchos de ellos trabajan en las agencias de seguridad de la mayoría de países, traicionando así a sus propios juramentos profesionales y a sus naciones.
CONTROL INFORMATIVO: Poseen el absoluto control de la prensa y al mismo tiempo de los otros medios de comunicación social, para introducir en la mente de la masa humana, entre otras cosas, las “bondades” de un único gobierno mundial como solución a todos nuestros problemas. (NEW WORLD ORDER de G.W.Bush)
Los Rothschilds han controlado una buena parte del mundo desde hace bastante tiempo. Sus tentáculos abarcan muchos aspectos de nuestra vida
1784: Adam Weishaupt planea la Revolución Francesa: La cual comienza Maximilien Robespierre con el ideario de un libro escrito por uno de los asociados de Weishaupt, Xavier Zwack, y que envía por correo de Frankfurt a París . Sin embargo el correo se accidenta y cae en manos de la policía bábara y el plan es descubierto.
En 1785 Mayer Amschel Rothschild cambia de hogar y traslada a su familia al centro del mismo Frankfurt
1789: Debido a la falta de credibilidad otorgada al escrito del gobierno bábaro avisando a los gobiernos de Europa, los Iluminati consiguen que triunfe la Revolución en Francia en 1793. estableciendo así una nueva constitución, sueño de los banqueros, pues se evitan los abusos de la nobleza y la Iglesia en cuanto a impuestos y así incrementan su negocio.
1790: Mayer Amschel Rothschild declara: “Dejadme el control del dinero de la nación y no me importa quién escriba las Leyes."
1791: Los Rothschilds consiguen, en USA “el control del dinero de la nación” a través de Alexander Hamilton (su agente en el gabinete del Presidente George Washington) cuando ponen en marcha como banco central en USA el llamado First Bank of the United States. Estableciendo este asesoramiento (control) por 20 años.
1798: John Robison publica un libro titulado “Pruebas de la conspiración contra las Religiones y los Gobiernos de Europa confiscados de las Reuniones Secretas de los Francmasones, Iluminatis y Sociedades aledañas”. En este libro el Profesor Robinson, Secretario General de La Real Sociedad de Edimburgo, uno de los líderes intelectuales de su época, desvela completamente el complot entero de los Rothschild e Illuminati.
Nathan Mayer Rothschild
A la edad de 21 años, Nathan Mayer Rothschild abandona Frankfurt y se va a Inglaterra, en donde con dinero que le cede su padre, abre una filial en Londres.
1806: Napoleón declara que quiere suprimir la casa real de Hess-Cassel de la lista de los poderosos de Europa. Al enterarse el Principe Guillermo IX de Hesse-Hanau, marcha de Alemania a Dinamarca y entrega su fortuna valorada en $3,000,000 a Mayer Amschel Rothschild para que la guarde.
Salomon Mayer Rothschild se traslada a Viena y abre el banco, M. von Rothschild und Söhne.
1811: El tiempo de asesoría de los Rothschilds al Bank of the United States se acaba y el Congreso vota en contra de la renovación. A Nathan Mayer Rothschild no le divierte la situación y declara: “Si no me renuevan el contrato como asesor bancario (control total) los Estados Unidos se verán envueltos en la más desastrosa de las guerras."
Sin embargo Los Estados Unidos se mantienen firmes y no firman la renovación lo cual causa que Nathan Mayer Rothschild declare: “Les voy a dar a estos impúdicos americanos una lección, devolviéndolos a la época pre-colonial.."
1812: Financiado con el dinero de los Rothschild, Nathan Mayer consigue que Inglaterra declare la guerra a los Estados Unidos. Los Rothschild planean que Estados Unidos caiga en una deuda insostenible de guerra y así tenga que acceder a renovar el contrato bancario con los Rothschild.
Ese mismo año muere Mayer Amschel Rothschild.
Una de las más importantes normas en la Casa de los Rothschild era que todos los puestos claves de la empresa debían estar ocupados por miembros masculinos de la familia, incluyendo bastardos en caso de tener una madre judia, pues no basta con que solo lo sea el padre. Para proteger los bienes familiares se casaban frecuentemente entre primos. El hijo mayor era el jefe del clan al morir el padre y solo podía ser superado su poder por el conjunto total del resto de la familia.
Nathan Mayer Rothschild fue elegido cabeza de la familia, siguiendo a su padre, Mayer Amschel Rothschild, al morir éste.
Jacob (James) Mayer Rothschild abre en París una nueva filial del banco: “Rothschild Frères.”
El conde Guillermo IX de Hesse-Ha-
nau, luego príncipe Guillermo I
1814: Supuestamente, y según la “Jewish Encyclopedia” (edición de 1905, volumen 10, página 494) los $3,000,000 que el Principe Guillermo IX Hesse-Hanau había entregado a Mayer Amschel Rothschild para su custodia, y que, de acuerdo a la leyenda, fueron escondidos en botas de vino para escapar del saqueo de los soldados de Napoleón cuando tomaron Frankfurt, son devueltos al volver Guillermo IX a su principado en Alemania. Sin embargo otra linea de investigación distinta a lo que dice la Enciclopedia Judía, que podía estar amañada, nos dice que ese dinero nunca volvió a su dueño.
Estas fuentes afirman que "Nathan Mayer Rothschild sacó $3,000,000 en oro de la East India Company para cubrir las necesidades de Wellington en su campaña contra Napoleón". Wellington, por su parte, se comprometió a devolver el doble de dicha cantidad.
FINANCIANDO AMBOS BANDOS EN LA GUERRA
1815: Los cinco hermanos Rothschild trabajaron arduamente para proveer de oro al ejército de Wellington a través de Nathan en Inglaterra y al ejército de Napoleon a través de Jacob en Francia, y este fue el principio de su política de financiar a ambos lados en las guerras. Los Rothschilds aman las guerras porque ellos mismos financian la destrucción y la reconstrucción a un cliente que siempre paga. Las deudas que contraían los gobiernos de los diferentes estados estaban avaladas por todos los habitantes del país que deberían pagar con su trabajo la deuda a través de los impuestos y los Bonos del Estado (Deuda pública).
Mientras los Rothschilds financiaban a ambos lados en la guerra, organizaron un “correo urgente” con rutas secretas para comunicar sus bancos en diferentes paises de Europa. Los poderosos de Europa utilizaban este “moderno” y eficiente correo para comunicarse, y así los Rothschilds siempre estaban al corriente de todo antes que nadie. Controlaban la información privilegiada que se les confiaba. Uno de los correos de los Rothschild, llamado Rothworth, cuando sucedió la Batalla de Waterloo, que ganaron los ingleses, cruzó el Canal de la Mancha y dio a conocer el desenlace del combate a Nathan Mayer Rothschild 24 horas antes de que el mensajero militar de Wellington llegara a Londres. En la bolsa inglesa estaban pendientes de los movimientos que iba hacer Nathan Mayer Rothschild, el cual dió instrucciones que comenzaran a vender sus valores a la baja rabiosamente para que los demás creyeran que la batalla de Waterloo la habían perdido los ingleses, con lo que el mercado se hundió rápidamente, y al bajar los precios en picado, antes del cierre recompraron a bajo precio, multiplicando por veinte su fortuna en una sola jornada.
Este hecho dio a la familia Rothschild el control de la economía inglesa. Al perder Napoleón la Batalla de Waterloo, el centro financiero del mundo pasó al Banco de Inglaterra, totalmente controlado por Nathan Mayer Rothschild. Curiosamente, 100 años mas tarde el New York Times publicó esta historia sobre Nathan Mayer Rothschild. Su nieto demandó al periódico para que se suprimiera ese artículo sobre su abuelo por ser mentira y difamante, pero el tribunal denegó la demanda y condeno a la familia Rothschild a pagar las costas del juicio.
Defensa inglesa de Hougoumont, batalla de Waterloo
Este fue el segundo problema que tenía la familia con los medios de comunicación. Tomaron buena nota de ello.
Volvamos al año 1815, en que Nathan Mayer Rothschild hizo su famosa declaración: “No importa si hay en el trono de Inglaterra una marioneta para gobernar el imperio en donde nunca se pone el sol. El hombre que controle el dinero, controlará el imperio”. En 17 años, las £20,000 de la época, que le dío su padre, habían crecido 2500 veces, hasta llegar a los £50 millones. Los Rothschilds también usaron su control del Banco de Inglaterra para reemplazar el sistema de mover cantidades de oro en barcos, por el de emitir documentos avalados por el oro depositado en sus bancos de Europa.
El sistema bancario de hoy en día estaba servido.


----------



## chemarin (22 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Vaya vaya, igual decir este tipo de cosas en Rusia no es tan seguro como se pensaba... Lean y saquen sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> 
> *Entrevista con Aleksandr Duguin
> ...



O sea que deduces que una critica a Putin implica su asesinato. Eres muy cretino.


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Ago 2022)

El Futuro continua su trayectoria

*Rusia abandonará el uso del euro y el dólar para el comercio internacional*





Rusia abandonará el uso del dólar y del euro en el ámbito del comercio internacional, así como de las relaciones económicas y de inversión en medio de las crecientes tensiones con los países occidentales, anunció este viernes el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Alexánder Pankin, en una entrevista con TASS.
“En el contexto de la creciente presión geopolítica del ‘Occidente colectivo’, la única manera de garantizar la estabilidad de las relaciones comerciales, económicas y de inversión entre Rusia y sus socios es dejar de utilizar las monedas que se han vuelto ‘tóxicas’, principalmente el dólar estadounidense y el euro”, afirmó Pankin, que abogó por elegir “alternativas aceptables”, en referencia sobre todo a “las monedas nacionales”.

El alto diplomático señaló que el sistema financiero que domina actualmente el mundo de los negocios fue creado por Washington y es, más bien, “una herramienta para lograr los objetivos políticos de un grupo de países”, mientras que resulta “apenas adecuado para un orden mundial multipolar”.
Además, el viceministro subrayó que muchos Estados, tras percatarse de la ilegitimidad de las sanciones sin precedentes impuestas contra Moscú, están considerando “desdolarizar” su actividad económica para proteger su propia soberanía.
“Es bastante obvio que, en el entorno actual, Occidente pretende seguir abusando de su posición privilegiada”, advirtió Pankin. Según explicó, el camino hacia la negativa de utilizar el dólar en el comercio multinacional es una tarea “bastante soluble”, siempre y cuando haya “voluntad política”.
*Yuan, rupia y lira pueden reemplazar al dólar y al euro en Rusia*

Rusia está considerando comprar yuanes chinos, rupias indias y liras turcas para su fondo de riqueza bajo un mecanismo presupuestario que utiliza el exceso de ingresos de las ventas de energía.
El banco central reveló una posible combinación de monedas por primera vez en un informe sobre las perspectivas de política para los próximos tres años el viernes. Dijo que también se pueden incluir otros, sin dar más detalles.
“Una cantidad considerable de inversiones” del Fondo de Bienestar también se destinará a proyectos nacionales entre 2022 y 2025, ya que son necesarios para ayudar a la economía a adaptarse a las circunstancias cambiantes como resultado de las sanciones, según el informe.
Con las compras de euros y dólares bloqueadas por las sanciones internacionales por la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania, el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, indicó anteriormente que Rusia podría recurrir a otras monedas para complementar el Fondo de Bienestar y posiblemente invertir en el yuan a medida que expande el comercio con Asia.
La gobernadora del Banco de Rusia, Elvira Nabiullina, ha advertido contra el uso de monedas volátiles, al tiempo que apoya un retorno al ahorro de ingresos extraordinarios de las ventas de petróleo y gas.
El banco central había instado anteriormente al gobierno a ordenar a las empresas estatales que convirtieran sus tenencias de divisas en las monedas de las naciones que no se han sumado a las sanciones contra Rusia.










Rusia abandonará el uso del euro y el dólar para el comercio internacional







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Ago 2022)

Pakistan’s former PM Imran Khan charged under anti-terror law


Khan is reportedly accused of making threats to the country’s judiciary and police force




www.theguardian.com





*Imran Khan, ex primer ministro de Pakistán, acusado en virtud de la ley antiterrorista*

Según los informes, Khan está acusado de amenazar a la fuerza judicial y policial del país.

El ex primer ministro de Pakistán, Imran Khan , fue acusado en virtud de la ley antiterrorista luego de acusaciones de amenazas a la policía y un magistrado, luego de un feroz discurso a los partidarios el fin de semana.

Khan perdió el poder en una moción de censura en abril . Ha estado organizando protestas populares contra el gobierno, aumentando las tensiones políticas en el país mientras busca regresar al cargo.

El propio Khan parecía estar todavía en libertad y no había abordado de inmediato la hoja de cargos de la policía presentada en su contra. El partido de oposición Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) de Pakistán, el partido político de Khan, publicó videos en línea que mostraban a simpatizantes rodeando su casa para evitar que la policía llegara a ella. Cientos permanecieron allí la madrugada del lunes.

Los cargos de terrorismo se derivan de un discurso que Khan pronunció en Islamabad el sábado, en el que prometió demandar a los agentes de policía y a una jueza y alegó que un colaborador cercano había sido torturado después de su arresto.

Según el sistema legal de Pakistán, la policía presenta lo que se conoce como un primer informe de información sobre los cargos contra un acusado a un juez de instrucción, quien permite que avance la investigación. Por lo general, la policía luego arresta e interroga al acusado.

El informe contra Khan incluye el testimonio del juez magistrado Ali Javed, quien describió haber estado en la manifestación de Islamabad y haber escuchado a Khan criticar al inspector general de la policía de Pakistán ya otro juez.

Según los informes, Khan continuó diciendo: “También prepárate para eso, también tomaremos medidas contra ti. Todos ustedes deben estar avergonzados”.

Reuters no pudo comunicarse de inmediato con Khan para hacer comentarios.

Khan podría enfrentar varios años de prisión por los nuevos cargos, que lo acusan de amenazar a los policías y al juez. Sin embargo, no ha sido detenido por otros cargos menores que se le imputan en su reciente campaña contra el gobierno.

El organismo de control de medios de Pakistán prohibió a los canales de televisión transmitir discursos en vivo de Khan el sábado por la noche, después del mitin en Islamabad.

Los discursos de Khan fueron "perjudiciales para el mantenimiento de la ley y el orden y probablemente perturben la paz y la tranquilidad públicas", dijo la Autoridad Reguladora de Medios Electrónicos de Pakistán (PEMRA) en un comunicado el sábado.

Acusó a Khan de “continuamente... formular acusaciones infundadas y difundir discursos de odio a través de sus declaraciones provocativas contra las instituciones estatales”.

Prohibió transmisiones en vivo de sus discursos por canales de noticias, con efecto inmediato, pero hizo una excepción para el discurso grabado.

El gobierno, la policía y su poderoso ejército de Pakistán han estado entre los objetivos de los comentarios de Khan.

Después de su expulsión en abril, Khan alegó, sin aportar pruebas, que el ejército participó en un complot estadounidense para expulsarlo. Washington, el ejército paquistaní y el gobierno del sucesor de Khan, el primer ministro Shahbaz Sharif, lo han negado.

Poco después de la prohibición televisiva del sábado, el partido de Khan prometió transmitir en vivo en "más de 500 canales de YouTube y Facebook".

Sin embargo, muchos usuarios paquistaníes de las redes sociales reportaron problemas para acceder a YouTube el domingo, justo cuando Khan estaba a punto de dirigirse a una reunión en la ciudad guarnición de Rawalpindi.

En esos comentarios, Khan dijo que estaba siendo censurado por no aceptar el actual gobierno de coalición, que lo había destituido del poder a principios de este año.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Se acerca septiembre y el interruptor de agosto en Serbia/Kosovo está a punto de estallar, 
"El presidente serbio Vucic promete proteger a los serbios de Kosovo si la OTAN no "hace su trabajo"
*"Sabemos que la OTAN no está ahí para proteger a los serbios, sino más bien lo contrario: la OTAN *
_*está ahí para matar a los serbios e impedir que se defiendan de la agresión albanesa y kosovar. *_
*Rusia no pudo ayudar a su aliado serbio en los años 90, pero no es el caso hoy.*


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

*"La preferencia de Moscú es evitar cualquier escalada, ya que la operación militar especial *
_*está logrando resultados. Sin embargo, EE.UU se encuentra en una visible desesperación, 
y en plazos inmediatos, los planes de Rusia de celebrar referendos en Kherson y Zaporozhye*_
* en septiembre deben ser paralizados. Aquí radica el peligro.*









US taunts Russia to escalate in Ukraine - Indian Punchline


An UAV hit the roof of the headquarters of Russia’s Black Sea Fleet, Sevastopol, Crimea, August 20, 2022 In military terms, the crude, locally assembled drone dropping a country-made bomb or two on unguarded sites in Crimea are at best pin pricks in the big picture of Russia’s special military...



www.indianpunchline.com


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los trotskistas y los quintacolumnistas son las mismas cucarachas que los otaneros @Loignorito



También hay gente que es sencillamente cabezota.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, armas termobáricas en acción…


https://avia-es.com/news/udar-20-termobaricheskimi-raketami-po-poziciyam-vsu-popal-na-video


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Si hacen eso, el euro no caerá un 10% (más), caerá un 20%.

¡¡¡Están locos estos germanos!!!


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"El Senado de los Estados Unidos declaró por unanimidad a Rusia como estado terrorista..."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente esa decisión tiene poco valor práctico. Quien decide que país patrocina el terrorismo es el Departamento de Estado. Y no están por la labor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Ago 2022)

Y empieza el lunes connnn:



En Europa, los precios del gas desde marzo superaron por primera vez los 2.800 dólares los 1.000 metros cúbicos. Según la bolsa ICE con sede en Londres del 22 de agosto, el aumento general en el costo del gas desde el inicio de la negociación el lunes es de casi un 13%.



En particular, el precio de los futuros de septiembre en el centro TTF de los Países Bajos subió a 2.862 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. m, o 275,965 € por MWh (basado en el tipo de cambio EUR/USD actual, los precios ICE se presentan en EUR por MWh



PD: Cuídense, les leo.....voy a ver como va la gasolina por otros lares.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si hacen eso, el euro no caerá un 10% (más), caerá un 20%.
> 
> ¡¡¡Están locos estos germanos!!!



Es todo parte de un plan, ese plan pasa por destrozar Europa y Alemania lo va a conseguir por tercera vez, las dos primeras militarmente, la tercera economicamente.


----------



## Kartal (22 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> O sea que deduces que una critica a Putin implica su asesinato. Eres muy cretino.



Lo que deduzco es que descartas tajantemente la opción purga. Ni se te ha pasado por la cabeza, vaya. Pues gracias por compartir tu opinión. Eso sí, la próxima vez el adjetivo mejor te lo ahorras, ya que suele decir más de la persona que lo suelta que del que lo recibe.

Que pases una buena semana.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Para ser coherentes tendrían que detener centrales nucleares y dejar de usar titanio entre otras cosas.



Son solo otra pata de







Como los Mass Mierda y compañia.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder, a ver hombre ese discurso valia en el 2014. "Es que la OTAN quiere que Putin reaccione para lanzar la III GM, por eso Putin no puede ayudar".
> 
> Ya en aquel entonces no tenía ni pies ni cabeza, si los anglos quieren atacar ....ATACAN no les hacen falta excusas, o si quieren una se la inventan y por tonta que sea el 100% de los medios de comunicación de su parte del mundo ( que es la mayoría ) lo repiten como loros.
> 
> ...



Olvidas el estado de la economía rusa. Igualmente su capacitación militar ¿recuerdas que te hice notar las nuevas armas presentadas por Putin? en 2014 no las tenían acabadas. Ahora ya se ha anunciado que empiezan a producir el Khinzal industrialmente, cuando tengan un stock suficiente, entonces la retórica aumentará el tono.

Los anglos tantean, sí, pero también poseen inteligencia aproximada de como están sus enemigos. Si le pusieron la trampa en ese momento en Ucrania, es por que sabían que Rusia no estaba preparada y que lo estaba haciendo. Decidieron que ese era el momento de ponerle trabas y enfangarla. Y Rusia echó hacia adelante solo lo justo, no iban a quedarse sin Crimea, la que usaban por contrato con los ucras hasta ese momento. Y estuvieron apoyando de forma oculta a las repúblicas del Dombass sin implicarse. Y entiendo tus quejas por el sufrimiento de sus gentes, yo mismo llamé la atención sobre eso una vez. Pero en estos asuntos uno no puede dejarse llevar por sentimentalismos, dado que el enemigo los utiliza para direccionarte.

Fíjate si lo 'estará haciendo mal', que hasta militares norteamericanos alaban su actuación. Que hasta se plantean introducir en sus textos académicos militares la gestión rusa en Ucrania para que sus nuevos oficiales puedan implementarla en el futuro. Pero sí, seguro que 'a toro pasado' podría haber hecho mejor las cosas, pero ¿como saber bien qué hacer años atrás? en resumen, Putin va hasta ahora saliendo de los 'exámenes' con nota, un notable alto diría yo.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Comentario 'conspiranoico' recogido en MoA, con la curiosa particularidad 
de que el comentarista es personal acreditado, lo que añade interés al tema:

_Ya mencioné aquí la sospecha de Rusia sobre un programa encubierto de armas nucleares en Ucrania, _
_con la ayuda de los sospechosos habituales de Occidente (Estados Unidos/Reino Unido, quizá Francia). 
Nunca habrá pruebas a menos que Rusia informe de que
1) ha encontrado material nuclear en Zaporizhzhia que no deberían estar allí, como uranio enriquecido
o plutonio, o 
2) determine que faltan materiales nucleares que *deberían* estar allí. Hasta ahora no han dicho nada,
pero de vez en cuando insinúan sus sospechas. Hasta entonces: nada probado - teoría de la conspiración.

Yo supondría que esta era la intención de Rusia en Chernóbil, y que la abandonaría tras no encontrar nada.
El intento frustrado de alcanzar el segundo plan nuclear más grande de Ucrania, la nuclear de Ucrania del Sur
(Pivdennoukrainsk) - tres unidades VVER 1000) no tuvo éxito, pero llama la atención por estar tan lejos dentro
de Ucrania. Sugeriré humildemente que Rusia estaba más interesada en lo que podría encontrar (o que falta)
en SUNPP. Habría sido un lugar muy difícil de mantener, no tenía líneas de suministro y poco valor estratégico.
Rusia, a diferencia de Ucrania, no ha mostrado ninguna inclinación a cortar los servicios públicos para castigar 
a los civiles. Sólo son especulaciones, por supuesto, Rusia puede haber tenido razones diferentes para atacar 
SUNPP.

Ahora bien, siendo de EEUU, tengo que asumir que mi gobierno está metido hasta el cuello en cualquier esfuerzo
de años para poner a la Ucrania usurpada en posición de construir u obtener armas nucleares. El presidente
o los presidentes lo habrían sabido. Así que ofrezco el siguiente artículo como especulación sobre especulación.
¿Tenía Trump algún tipo de documentación sobre ese programa en su guarida de Mar-a-Largo? Bueno, considere
la ira que Trump tenía (y sigue teniendo) por la máquina de Biden... Eso, y los informes iniciales sobre que los 
documentos eran material clasificado sobre "secretos nucleares". No puedo imaginar que Trump tuviera ningún
interés en el desarrollo de armas nucleares de EEUU, pero puede haber un interés especial en los programas
tramados o financiados dentro de la administración Obama/Biden. Nuestro 'Rusiagate' puede haber sido una
postura preventiva de los demócratas para desacreditar cualquier posible revelación de Trump.

En cualquier caso, el siguiente artículo es de un sitio que no creo que a b le interese que se publique aquí, 
por lo que no se puede pinchar en él. Puedes encontrar el post con el enlace en mi cuenta de Twitter a través _
_de mi firma._


> *Teoría: El secreto de Biden en los almacenes de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye*
> _*NUEVO - 20 de agosto de 2022
> 
> "...El economista Mikhail Khazin sugirió que existe una conexión entre el bombardeo
> ...





Spoiler: continuar



Y en el vacío del sesgo de confirmación en el que mi cerebro está nadando, voy a lanzar la "evidencia" adicional:
hubo informes de municiones guiadas de precisión que se utilizaron contra la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia. 
Algunas placas de circuitos y piezas diversas se identificaron inicialmente como un misil Brimstone del UK. 
Un poco de búsqueda en Google demostró que se trataba de componentes de un AGM-114F Hellfire USAno 
fabricado alrededor de 1990. Los restos se consideraron de ZNPP, pero quién sabe.

Ignorando por un momento la chatarra caducada que enviamos a Ucrania, el Hellfire es un misil aire-tierra 
guiado por láser que suele dispararse desde un helicóptero o un (gran) dron. Es raro, pero posible, lanzarlo 
desde tierra a un objetivo designado por láser. El alcance es de unos pocos miles de metros, por lo que no 
podría haber sido lanzado a través del embalse de Kharkov en la planta. Pero necesita un designador láser 
y el misil es bastante preciso. Entonces, ¿quién estaba a unos pocos kilómetros de una planta nuclear con
un Hellfire y designador láser y a qué estaba disparando? El misil aterrizó cerca de la planta pero no golpeó
nada que yo sepa, sólo provocó algunos incendios de hierba. Supongo que el misil no funcionó bien o perdió
el láser y se autodestruyó.

El objetivo más interesante de la central nuclear no han sido los reactores. Ucrania parece estar interesada 
en atacar las líneas eléctricas de alta tensión y el antiguo patio de combustible gastado refrigerado, 
concretamente el edificio de control, no los contenedores de hormigón de combustible gastado. Mi mejor 
conjetura es que quieren destruir los registros del inventario en caso de que estuvieran desviando alguno, 
o tal vez hay uranio enriquecido "extra" almacenado en/alrededor del edificio de monitoreo. Podría ser que 
estén almacenando uranio enriquecido o plutonio en uno de los contenedores secos de hormigón y necesiten
eliminar los monitores de radiación que podrían distinguir entre la radiactividad por un golpe en las cajas
de barras de combustible gastado normales, o en los contenedores de material enriquecido.

El bombardeo un tanto aleatorio *alrededor* de la planta por parte de armas no precisas puede ser sólo una
pista falsa o simplemente ruido extra para enmascarar lo que parecen ser intentos de ataques con armas 
de precisión. Eso es lo que yo haría si estuviera tratando de sanear la escena del crimen del desarrollo de armas.
Y explicaría la aparente laxitud ante la aprobación por parte de EE.UU. y la OTAN de ataques de hostigamiento
relativamente pequeños en/alrededor de la planta nuclear para enmascarar unos cuantos ataques de precisión
cuidadosamente planificados.

En cualquier caso, los EE.UU. y la OTAN están especialmente interesados en sacar a los rusos fisgones de la planta 
antes de que encuentren algo y en poner tropas "neutrales" ONU para guardar sus secretos. EE.UU. y la OTAN 
también parecen estar interesados en evitar que el OIEA se presente, haciendo que la ONU o Ucrania se opongan
a las visitas por todo tipo de razones estúpidas: seguridad, apariencias, etc. Eso debe significar que EE.UU. 
no ha sobornado lo suficiente a los inspectores del OIEA para que pasen por alto las discrepancias en el inventario
de materiales nucleares. Recordemos que Rusia insistió en que el OIEA viniera en junio para verificar el inventario 
de material nuclear. Quién sabe - todo esto apesta a encubrimiento.

Lo único que parece faltar en Zaporizhzhia eslos averiguantes de Bellingcat. Seguro de que ya está programada 
para después de que los Estados Unidos vuelen las pruebas y lo contaminen todo. Higgins soltará el habitual 
coche de payasos de "pruebas" que prueban que los rusos se bombardearon a sí mismos en la planta.


PavewayIV |


----------



## Billy Ray (22 Ago 2022)

Ostras, menudo pajarraco y yo dándole zank...al ignore de inmediato.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

La semana de la independencia


El próximo día 24 de agosto se cumplirán seis meses del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania. Hoy se cumple ese mismo plazo desde el reconocimiento ruso de la RPD y la RPL, que esa misma noche…




slavyangrad.es











La semana de la independencia


22/08/2022


El próximo día 24 de agosto se cumplirán seis meses del inicio de la intervención rusa en Ucrania. Hoy se cumple ese mismo plazo desde el reconocimiento ruso de la RPD y la RPL, que esa misma noche firmaron con la Federación Rusa los acuerdos de amistad y seguridad que implicaban a Moscú oficialmente en la seguridad de las Repúblicas Populares, principal argumento para el inicio de lo que Rusia sigue calificando como _operación militar especial_. Estos seis meses de intervención rusa han mostrado las fuertes diferencias entre esta fase de la guerra y los ocho años anteriores, aquellos que, durante años, Ucrania continuó llamando _operación antiterrorista_. Millones de refugiados y desplazados internos -que se han refugiado en la Unión Europea desde Ucrania y en Rusia desde las Repúblicas Populares-, un inmenso pero imposible de determinar número de bajas, especialmente en los cuatro ejércitos implicados, y enormes daños materiales que harán de la reconstrucción de ambos lados de la línea del frente una tarea que llevará años: este es el resultado de una guerra que poco tiene que ver con las libradas por Estados Unidos en las últimas décadas.

Como admitió el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, Ucrania ha perdido el control del 20% del territorio con el que nació el 24 de agosto de 1991, una fecha que Kiev ha celebrado cada año de guerra con mayor entusiasmo y que en esta ocasión también va a ser especial, aunque sin grandes actos, prohibidos por las autoridades esta semana. Kiev prepara ya una muestra de equipamiento ruso y republicano destruido y quemado que coloca por sus calles principales a modo de _desfile_. El significado es evidente: frente al desfile militar que Ucrania supone que Rusia esperaba, el único paseo militar ruso en Kiev será una presumiblemente larga fila de tanques, blindados y camiones quemados. Sin embargo, no fue Rusia quien prometió celebrar un desfile militar en Kiev, sino que ha sido Ucrania quien repetidamente ha prometido realizar un desfile militar en Sebastopol y en Donetsk. Tras ocho años de guerra y seis meses de batallas intensas, tampoco Donetsk y Lugansk tendrían grandes dificultades para realizar un _desfile_ de equipamiento ucraniano quemado que presentar como éxito a sus ciudadanos.

Pese a algunos progresos en el intento de alejar el frente de Donetsk y la preparación de lo que parece un avance desde el sur hacia Marinka, la situación militar continúa estable. Sigue sin haber previsiones de cambios rápidos en un contexto de guerra de desgaste entre dos potentes ejércitos y un enfrentamiento entre una potencia militar a nivel mundial y un ejército ya probado por los ocho primeros años de guerra de trincheras y fuertemente armado por un prácticamente constante suministro de armas de sus socios, especialmente de sus aliados norteamericanos. Pero, pese a todo el triunfalismo mostrado por las autoridades ucranianas, reproducido sin necesidad de verificación alguna por la prensa nacional e internacional afín, Ucrania continúa sin conseguir avances territoriales que presentar como éxito.

El esperado mes de agosto avanza y la prometida ofensiva sobre Jerson, donde hace semanas _The Times_ preveía para Rusia una “derrota humillante”, sigue sin producirse. Ayer, las autoridades militares ucranianas admitían que, temporalmente, las tropas rusas habían avanzado sobre Blagodatnoe, en la región de Nikolaev. El gran avance ucraniano se ha convertido en una nueva guerra de trincheras en la que las bajas se acumulan y los avances son escasos. Ante la evidente falta de éxito, el más vocal de los asesores de la Oficina del Presidente, Mijailo Podoliak, alegaba recientemente que la idea de la ofensiva de Jerson no era más que una _operación de guerra psicológica,_ una forma de mantener en tensión a las tropas rusas y de obligar a las autoridades militares a desviar parte de sus efectivos de Donbass hacia el frente sur. Durante unos días, los medios ucranianos daban a entender que la ofensiva se produciría en la región de Járkov, un sinsentido ya que, en términos territoriales, el área ocupada por las tropas rusas es limitada y sus posibilidades de avanzar sobre la capital, escasas en las condiciones actuales.

La actuación de Ucrania en las últimas semanas, que comenzó con el uso intensivo de la artillería de largo alcance para tratar de destruir depósitos de armas y munición de las tropas rusas, apunta a una estrategia de tensionar todo el frente y, con el notable aumento del uso de drones, a un cierto reconocimiento de combate con un triple objetivo: conseguir información y probar las defensas, especialmente las defensas aéreas; infligir daños en las fuerzas rusas y obtener éxitos mediáticos con los que justificar la táctica actual.

Dos son los puntos del frente que Ucrania ha utilizado políticamente en los últimos días. El primero es el frente Energodar-Nikopol, concretamente la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, bajo control ruso, pero que, operada por la empresa estatal ucraniana, Energodar, sigue suministrando electricidad a Ucrania. En este tiempo, han sido constantes los rumores sobre la posible intención rusa de desconectar la planta del sistema eléctrico ucraniano, lo que causaría importantes daños al sector energético de Ucrania, que difícilmente podría contrarrestar a corto plazo. La fecha del 1 de septiembre ha sido repetidamente presentada como el momento en el que Rusia tendría intención de privar a Ucrania de esos recursos.

Esa preocupación ha supuesto la necesidad de devolver la cuestión de la central nuclear a la actualidad política, algo que Ucrania ha conseguido a base de acusar a Rusia de bombardear la planta nuclear que controla desde el 4 de marzo. Sin necesidad de más pruebas que las alegaciones ucranianas, tanto la prensa como los socios extranjeros de Ucrania han dado por buenas las acusaciones de auto bombardeos rusos, exigen a Rusia el abandono de la zona y aumentan la tensión advirtiendo de la posibilidad de un accidente nuclear. De construcción moderna, el reactor, parte más peligrosa de toda central nuclear, está preparado para soportar incluso el impacto de un avión. Y aunque existen elementos más vulnerables, por lo que no puede descartarse una catástrofe en caso de escalada bélica, el aumento de tensión no se debe a un peligro inminente sino a una necesidad política.

El segundo punto que Ucrania ha querido explotar para su propaganda en este momento de escasos éxitos reales que presentar ante el Día de la Independencia es Crimea. Tras el sabotaje de la base militar de Saki, donde Rusia sufrió daños importantes aunque de ninguna manera decisivos -unas pérdidas que, en cualquier caso, no son comparables con la pérdida del buque _Moskva_, hundido por un misil ucraniano en las primeras semanas de la intervención rusa-, Ucrania ha aumentado su actividad en la península. En las últimas horas, las defensas aéreas de diversas zonas de la península -Kerch, Evpatoria, Sebastopol- han derribado vehículos no tripulados ucranianos, mientras que un artefacto sí explotó, sin causar grandes daños, en Sebastopol. Con una imagen de una explosión en la región de Jerson hace varias semanas, las redes sociales ucranianas alegaron también que Ucrania había conseguido atacar un aeródromo que ni siquiera existe en la localidad de Bajchisrai. El objetivo de los ataques es doble: Ucrania no solo busca victorias mediáticas con las que alegar su fuerza y la debilidad de Rusia -relativa teniendo en cuenta los daños- sino minar el final de la temporada de turismo en la península. El objetivo de Ucrania es crear caos, afirmaba la semana pasada en una entrevista Mijailo Podoliak, verbalizando una táctica evidente en el campo de batalla. Ucrania, que en los últimos ocho años ha cortado el suministro eléctrico causando un apagón que duró varios días y que durante años ha bloqueado el suministro de agua, arruinando la agricultura de la península, no solo aspira a atemorizar a la población, sino destruir el turismo, una de las fuentes más importantes de ingresos de Crimea.

Aunque las fechas especiales no han sido, desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, un factor decisivo -Rusia no intentó acelerar el ritmo en Donbass para poder presentar un éxito el 9 de mayo como afirmaban la prensa ucraniana y la occidental-, Zelensky advirtió ayer que Moscú podría preparar “algo especialmente cruel” para el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. Zelensky prepara así el terreno mediático para utilizar cualquier ataque importante que se produzca esta semana como una muestra de desprecio ruso al pueblo ucraniano, un argumento más para exigir a sus aliados más financiación, más armas, más sanciones contra Rusia. Es probable que a las exigencias habituales se añada una más: prohibir la emisión de visados turísticos de la zona Schengen a todo ciudadano ruso, un paso más en la barrera que Ucrania y algunos de sus aliados quieren construir entre la Unión Europea y Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Olvidas el estado de la economía rusa. Igualmente su capacitación militar ¿recuerdas que te hice notar las nuevas armas presentadas por Putin? en 2014 no las tenían acabadas. Ahora ya se ha anunciado que empiezan a producir el Khinzal industrialmente, cuando tengan un stock suficiente, entonces la retórica aumentará el tono.
> 
> Los anglos tantean, sí, pero también poseen inteligencia aproximada de como están sus enemigos. Si le pusieron la trampa en ese momento en Ucrania, es por que sabían que Rusia no estaba preparada y que lo estaba haciendo. Decidieron que ese era el momento de ponerle trabas y enfangarla. Y Rusia echó hacia adelante solo lo justo, no iban a quedarse sin Crimea, la que usaban por contrato con los ucras hasta ese momento. Y estuvieron apoyando de forma oculta a las repúblicas del Dombass sin implicarse. Y entiendo tus quejas por el sufrimiento de sus gentes, yo mismo llamé la atención sobre eso una vez. Pero en estos asuntos uno no puede dejarse llevar por sentimentalismos, dado que el enemigo los utiliza para direccionarte.
> 
> Fíjate si lo 'estará haciendo mal', que hasta militares norteamericanos alaban su actuación. Que hasta se plantean introducir en sus textos académicos militares la gestión rusa en Ucrania para que sus nuevos oficiales puedan implementarla en el futuro. Pero sí, seguro que 'a toro pasado' podría haber hecho mejor las cosas, pero ¿como saber bien qué hacer años atrás? en resumen, Putin va hasta ahora saliendo de los 'exámenes' con nota, un notable alto diría yo.




Yo destacaría, en ese contexto, como EEUU tuvo que aplazar su programada "Drang nach Osten"
por mor de la crisis de 2008, debido a que Rusia les cambió el campo de batalla al medio Oriente:
A Siria, concretamente. Ocho (8) años después, Rusia marca raya y acepta el desafío. Por supuesto,
con la ventaja de haber finalizado con éxito la reforma del sus ejércitos y sus armas; cuando EEUU
escenifica su huida de Afganistán.
Los tempos de Rusia son inescrutables...


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Sólo sacarás 200 o 300 de aquí.

Más llorones. Esta vez de las compañías 4ª, 5ª y 6ª de uno de los batallones de fusileros de la 93ª Brigada AFU.
El caso fue en Soledar, se quejan de que:

1. No hay armas pesadas, sólo armas pequeñas.
2. Constantemente sometida a los ataques de la artillería, la aviación y los tanques rusos.
3. No hay apoyo de artillería. Además, sus puestos fueron cubiertos por sus propios graduados ucranianos.
4. Un gran número de "hermanos de armas" muertos permanecen en sus posiciones, y nadie se los lleva.
5. Tampoco se evacua a los heridos, sólo se lleva a los que pudieron caminar dos kilómetros hasta el punto de evacuación.
6. El comandante superior amenaza con disparar y afirma que esta carne de cañón sólo abandonará Soledar después de ser eliminada o herida.
7. Anteriormente, estas unidades ya habían sufrido grandes bajas en otra zona no identificada.

Fuente: Voynkor Rudenko









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## chemarin (22 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Lo que deduzco es que descartas tajantemente la opción purga. Ni se te ha pasado por la cabeza, vaya. Pues gracias por compartir tu opinión. Eso sí, la próxima vez el adjetivo mejor te lo ahorras, ya que suele decir más de la persona que lo suelta que del que lo recibe.
> 
> Que pases una buena semana.



Tú no lo has planteado como una opción sino como un hecho, has puesto un texto en el que Duguin critica a Putin y de ahí has deducido que Putin está detrás del asesinato. Sinvergüenza. Una cosa es plantear opciones, otra muy distinta es presentar las historias parcialmente, en eso consiste la manipulación. Pues te advierto que estás en el peor hilo de burbuja para manipular, pronto vas al ignore por sinvergüenza.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tú no lo has planteado como una opción sino como un hecho, has puesto un texto en el que Duguin critica a Putin y de ahí has deducido que Putin está detrás del asesinato. Sinvergüenza. Una cosa es plantear opciones, otra muy distinta es presentar las historias parcialmente, en eso consiste la manipulación. Pues te advierto que estás en el peor hilo de burbuja para manipular, pronto vas al ignore por sinvergüenza.



Si usted rasca al 'elemento' llegará hasta 'Bellingcats' o satélites adjuntos.
Osease: MI6 +OTAN.


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Entre ese pueblo y el frente hay varios pueblos más que hay que tomar antes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163298
> 
> Según esto el avance sería mucho mayor.



Sigo opinando que, aparte del Donbass, si yo fuese Putin para mí, la joya de la corona sería Odessa, por tradición histórica y por lo que supone de cerrar el acceso a Ucrania al mar. No me extrañan estos avances, aunque sea pequeños



Loignorito dijo:


> Si hacen eso, el euro no caerá un 10% (más), caerá un 20%.
> 
> ¡¡¡Están locos estos germanos!!!



Y digo yo, viendo todo esto y las decisiones que toman los germanos últimamente que parece que son ellos los que quieren reventar el euro ¿y si resulta que los alemanes son los quieren volver al marco o a una moneda que solo puedan acceder holandeses, quizás austríacos y poco más? La zona calvinista para entendernos.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Sobre las defensas de la "sonda" en Crimea

El mes de agosto de 2022 está marcado por el funcionamiento continuo de los sistemas de defensa aérea en la República de Crimea y Sebastopol debido a los intentos de sabotaje con pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Las tácticas utilizadas por las AFU en cuanto a los medios y la naturaleza del uso de drones son similares a las utilizadas por las unidades ucranianas durante los preparativos de la operación en la Isla de la Serpiente.

¿Cuál es el plan?

En primer lugar, las AFU están utilizando masivamente pequeños drones, en su mayoría comerciales, para determinar las reacciones e irrumpir en los sistemas de defensa aérea de la península.

Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados PD-1 y los drones de despegue vertical C-VTOL se utilizaron activamente en la Isla de la Serpiente en la semana anterior al ataque masivo en la isla seguido del aterrizaje.

En segundo lugar, las fuerzas ucranianas realizan sus operaciones principalmente de noche. El objetivo es simple: agotar a las tropas rusas por estar constantemente despiertas en su puesto.

Durante los sucesos de Snakein, todos los vuelos de drones y los ataques de artillería con proyectiles de largo alcance tuvieron lugar por la noche o a primera hora de la mañana, privando a la guarnición rusa de sueño y descanso.

En tercer lugar, las AFU siguen confiando en el factor sorpresa. Mientras que en Belgorod, Izyum o Donetsk ya están acostumbrados a los ataques y han derribado misiles teledirigidos casi a diario desde los primeros días de la USO, en Crimea todavía es algo nuevo y no del todo habitual.

Los acontecimientos que tienen lugar en la península también coinciden con la próxima celebración del Día de la Independencia en Ucrania: lo que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están haciendo ahora se parece mucho a los preparativos para acciones armadas de mayor envergadura o sabotajes.

El reciente ataque al cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro demostró claramente que las medidas básicas de seguridad y los inhibidores de drones no deben descuidarse bajo ninguna circunstancia. Más aún en instalaciones tan importantes.

Y esto se aplica no sólo a los marineros.
#Rusia, Ucrania









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

¿Qué pasa en Mykolaiv?
(22.08)
Los habitantes de Mykolaiv están experimentando las consecuencias de un experimento: qué ocurrirá si las aguas residuales se introducen en la red de suministro de agua.
Después de que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas destruyeran la tubería de agua que llegaba a Mykolaiv desde Kherson, la red de suministro de agua se alimentaba directamente del estuario de Yuzhno-Bugskiy. Además de las aguas residuales de todas las ciudades del Bug del Sur y de Ingul, hay sal del estuario, porque hace un siglo se descubrió que la desembocadura del Bug del Sur, cerca de Nikolaev, es sólo una bahía marina, ligeramente diluida con agua dulce.
Esta agua sucia y salada destruye las tuberías y todos los accesorios, pero lo más importante es que el agua salada ha hecho que las plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales sean ineficaces, y las aguas residuales fluyen casi sin tratamiento ... en el estuario. ¿Y hacia dónde se dirige desde allí? Correcto - ¡de nuevo en las tuberías de agua! Por eso el agua de los grifos de la provincia de Nikolaev se asemeja por su color y olor a la que fluye por el sistema de alcantarillado.
Así es el círculo de la mierda en la naturaleza. Las tuberías de agua no fueron diseñadas para la materia fecal no tratada.
Los arroyos atraviesan la ciudad, las tuberías se rompen y el olor a cloaca se instala con fuerza en la ciudad.
¿Se podría haber hecho algo? Bueno, claro. Por lo menos gastar algunos de los 56 millones asignados para restaurar el suministro de agua, y organizar la toma de agua para 5-10 km aguas arriba, donde no hay tal sal, y el agua no ha recogido todas las aguas residuales de Nikolaev. Pero no hay tanto dinero para mantener, y para hacer algo con la tubería de agua. Lo suficiente como para metérselo en el bolsillo, y la gente puede prescindir de él.
Las autoridades locales han reconocido con los dientes apretados que la autopista Blagodatnoye, que permite controlar la autopista Nikolaev-Snigirevka, está ahora bajo el control de las tropas rusas, aunque afirman que "los combates están estallando". Todo el mundo espera que se aclare en los próximos días si esta ofensiva rusa es un intento de mejorar la situación de la sufrida Snigirevka, o si es el comienzo de una gran campaña en el sur.
El calor de los disparos de cohetes sobre Nikolaev no ha disminuido, pero ni siquiera eso ha detenido a los ucranianos en su intento de destruir todo rastro histórico de Rusia en la región.
Después de la propuesta de cambiar el nombre de la calle Pushkinskaya, las ideas de cambiar el nombre de la calle Potyomkinskaya por el de la calle de Yuri Lipa, o el de la ciudad de Novy Bug en la mista Kutsa Balka son bastante comunes. Los residentes de Novy Bug probablemente estarán contentos. Ahora serán residentes de Kutsa Balka.
Y este nombre no es una burla de los "patriotas", sino su verdadero intento de recuperar la gentileza y la hincha de Mykolayiv.
Se espera un nuevo "toque de queda" de tres días en la ciudad. El Servicio de Seguridad ucraniano lleva demasiado tiempo sin registrar los teléfonos y los pisos de los habitantes de Mykolayiv desde hace quince días.
No es bueno. Cientos de plazas en los centros de detención preventiva están ociosas.
Las calles se van quedando vacías. Cada vez hay más plazas de mercado vacías y tiendas cerradas. Muchos residentes miran con envidia a Kherson, pero no hay manera de llegar allí.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"La preferencia de Moscú es evitar cualquier escalada, ya que la operación militar especial *
> _*está logrando resultados. Sin embargo, EE.UU se encuentra en una visible desesperación,
> y en plazos inmediatos, los planes de Rusia de celebrar referendos en Kherson y Zaporozhye*_
> * en septiembre deben ser paralizados. Aquí radica el peligro.*
> ...



Por eso veíamos días atrás como Zelensky llamaba a la evacuación, pretende evitar que exista el suficiente número de votantes que le dé legitimidad a las votaciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero se supone que matan gente o sólo están haciendo el plan renove a la industria armamentística ?
> Si con el desarme de Gorbachov desactivaron ( enviaron a la basura ) a miles y miles de misiles nucleares que costaron una pasta, además de desmantelar al ejército de la URSS ...
> 
> Ahora simplemente les están dando uso a todo eso antes de que caduquen .
> ...



No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos. 
Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra mundial :
- agitaron el avispero en Europa para vender armas ( y eso fue lo que repuntó la economía ) 
- luego vendieron la reconstrucción con el Plan Marshall 

y es lo que pretenden ahora repetir. 

Lo más importante del reportaje hacia el final se resume en una palabra :

JEW DEAL 










Una depresión americana


El fotógrafo Roy Stryker ha reunido un formidable equipo de fotógrafos que se centran en fotografiar el destino de aquellos que lo han perdido todo.



www.rtve.es







De la crisis de 1929 a la Gran Depresión de los años 30. El fotógrafo Roy Stryker es el encargado de poner en marcha un proyecto fotográfico para documentar la Gran Depresión. Roy ha reunido a su alrededor a un formidable equipo de fotógrafos que se centran en fotografiar el destino de aquellos que lo han perdido todo. La crisis causa estragos en el campo.

Los agricultores de las Grandes Llanuras, sobreendeudados, se ven obligados a abandonar sus granjas. Las familias cargan sus viejos Chevrolet con sus colchones mugrientos, utensilios de cocina ennegrecidos, y ponen rumbo a California. Es a partir de ese momento cuando comienza el mito de la Ruta 66. Es una nueva carrera hacia el oeste, de pobres, de desclasados que han perdido sus sueños pero que continúan manteniendo la esperanza.


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Olvidas el estado de la economía rusa. Igualmente su capacitación militar ¿recuerdas que te hice notar las nuevas armas presentadas por Putin? en 2014 no las tenían acabadas. Ahora ya se ha anunciado que empiezan a producir el Khinzal industrialmente, cuando tengan un stock suficiente, entonces la retórica aumentará el tono.



No son las nuevas armas las que mantienen lejos a la OTAN, esta bien que las actualicen, con otro presidente quizas se habrian hechado a perder que es justo reconocerselo a Putin. Pero es la herencia de la URSS la que les da panico y esa estaba en el 2014.

A nivel economico quizas hayan hecho cosas, pero han tenido 8 años y les han pillado ciento de miles de millones en la zona anglo. Con un 10% de esas cifras podian haber puesto gobiernos fiables en asia central. O haberse unido a bielorrusia , que no la han perdido por muy poco cuando por centimos discutian con Lukashenko.

Putin en geopolitica da bandado brutales, en general para agradas a sus "socios", como aprobar sanciones a norcoreanos. ¿ porque ? No son un problema para Rusia y pueden aprovechar para comerciar allí. Lo mismo les paso en su momento con Teheran, Libia etc... aprueban cosas que les perjudican y les restan posibles aliados. Apoya Armenia pero por 4 duros le vende armas a su enemigo, y así muchas actuaciones no tiene un plan concreto y claro de enfrentarse a los anglos. 



> Los anglos tantean, sí, pero también poseen inteligencia aproximada de como están sus enemigos. Si le pusieron la trampa en ese momento en Ucrania, es por que sabían que Rusia no estaba preparada y que lo estaba haciendo. Decidieron que ese era el momento de ponerle trabas y enfangarla. Y Rusia echó hacia adelante solo lo justo, no iban a quedarse sin Crimea, la que usaban por contrato con los ucras hasta ese momento. Y estuvieron apoyando de forma oculta a las repúblicas del Dombass sin implicarse. Y entiendo tus quejas por el sufrimiento de sus gentes, yo mismo llamé la atención sobre eso una vez. Pero en estos asuntos uno no puede dejarse llevar por sentimentalismos, dado que el enemigo los utiliza para direccionarte.
> 
> Fíjate si lo 'estará haciendo mal', que hasta militares norteamericanos alaban su actuación. Que hasta se plantean introducir en sus textos académicos militares la gestión rusa en Ucrania para que sus nuevos oficiales puedan implementarla en el futuro. Pero sí, seguro que 'a toro pasado' podría haber hecho mejor las cosas, pero ¿como saber bien qué hacer años atrás? en resumen, Putin va hasta ahora saliendo de los 'exámenes' con nota, un notable alto diría yo.



Yo creo que no. Es una cuestión de puntos de vista. 

¿ es Putin un brillante jugador ? o ¿ tiene una mano de puta madre ?

Yo creo que tiene mano ganadora. Vale no es un paquete, sabe jugar pero he visto como perdia oportunidades a montones porque creo y lo admite el mismo que occidente le tima aprovechandose de que el queria ser SOCIO. La palabra es importante, y la ha utilizado hasta aburrir.

No solo sentimentalismo. Si tu tiras de voluntarios y se te ve la desgana....los voluntarios se acabaran marchando. La gente idealista aguanta más, pero tambien tiene sus limites.

Esto se ha convertido en una guerra de desgaste donde los ricos hacen negocios, y los idealista mueren. Mal asunto, en ese tipo de conflictos los anglos son los reyes. 

Si, el gas , la energica, el trigo, pero si te fijas esa mano ganadora tampoco la juega....sigue con lo de siempre minimo esfuerzo y que los peones empujen. Hombre, si tiene muchos peones y buena mano ganas ( creo que a la frontera de Donetsk llegan y serian 4 regiones ) pero no rematas y las cartas pueden ser peores luego. No lo veo de jugador brillante.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La mayor potencia industrial y tecnológica del planeta está de su lado.



Ni siquiera han reconocido a las "repúblicas" o Crimea como rusa, lo que hacen los chinos es ser prácticos, pero no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente...eso es "apoyo"?


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Un lanzacohotes termobaricos de gran calibre , fabricado en la republica de Dontsk. Son muy mañosos y tienen muchas factorias Las van poniendo en funcionamiento.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es todo parte de un plan, ese plan pasa por destrozar Europa y Alemania lo va a conseguir por tercera vez, las dos primeras militarmente, la tercera economicamente.



Claro, como si fuese Alemania la que se esfuerza en tirarse el mundo encima suyo. En la I GM cayeron en la trampa. En la II GM lo mismo, aunque ya estaban infiltradísimos y las corporaciones anglosajonas ayudaron a Hitler a auparse al poder. Ahora directamente controlan la política alemana al completo.

Los alemanes son víctimas como nosotros. Ojala despierten, saquen a los políticos traidores y manden de una patada en el culo a los americanos a su territorio robado. Y con ellos el resto de Europa haga lo propio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si hacen eso, el euro no caerá un 10% (más), caerá un 20%.
> 
> ¡¡¡Están locos estos germanos!!!



Bueno, es que tampoco hay Uranio con el que recargar las instalaciones que ya están construidas, como para ampliarlas.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

*Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Chicos, no sé si lo habéis puesto ya, joder es de traca, a calzón quitado.

Una organización terrorista nueva, recién salida del horno, como ETA militar cuando hay que liquidar a molestos con EEUU.


https://au.topnews.media/ukraine/th...by-the-national-republican-army-world-tsn-ua/

Pues que ha sido la OTAN, pensé que se cubrirían con los ucraninianos pero ni eso.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Chicos, no sé si lo habéis puesto ya, joder es de traca, a calzón quitado.
> 
> Una organización terrorista nueva, recién salida del horno, como ETA militar cuando hay que liquidar a molestos con EEUU.
> 
> ...



La SER los llama "un grupo de partisanos".... por cierto, empiezo a sospechar que la rata rejona trabaja en la SER sus argumentos son calcados.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER los llama "un grupo de partisanos".... por cierto, empiezo a sospechar que la rata rejona trabaja en la SER sus argumentos son calcados.



¿"Partisanos"? un partisano lucha con lo puesto, estos tienen yacuzi, a sido la OTAN.
¿Hacía falta semejante falta de vergüenza?¿ quieren que los rusos nos odien visceralmente? pues si también que preguntas más tontas hago.

Gente la necesitan guerra antes del Invierno:

Probando, probando... invierno energético en Europa.

Lo que más me gusta es eso que le tranquiliza mucho que la gente no quiere armas, ES SUIZA, todo el mundo tiene el equipo militar en casa.


----------



## Treefrog (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro, como si fuese Alemania la que se esfuerza en tirarse el mundo encima suyo. En la I GM cayeron en la trampa. En la II GM lo mismo, aunque ya estaban infiltradísimos y las corporaciones anglosajonas ayudaron a Hitler a auparse al poder. Ahora directamente controlan la política alemana al completo.
> 
> Los alemanes son víctimas como nosotros. Ojala despierten, saquen a los políticos traidores y manden de una patada en el culo a los americanos a su territorio robado. Y con ellos el resto de Europa haga lo propio.



Coincido, las elites USA-UK controlan gran parte de lo que sucede en Alemania, el actual desgobierno está lleno de personajillos que o bien por interés personal o por fanatismo ideológico , están dispuestos a sacrificar a toda la clase media alemana en el altar de la Agenda 2030.
Todo lo que está sucediendo en esta guerra va en contra de los intereses alemanes, y no hay nadie con posibilidades de llegar al poder que contradiga los designios USANos, esto es una colonia más puteada que Puerto Rico.

Un ejemplo: Max Otte de la CDU (partido de Merkel) - formaba parte de un grupo liberal en lo económico y conservador en los valores (Werte Union = Unión de valores) - tiene doble ciudadanía USA-Alemania - Asesor financiero y empresario: O sea , capitalista como el que mas y de ninguna manera antiamericano.
Max Otte dice que la única solución a la crisis energética que se viene es abrir el nord-stream 2 : resultado , lo echan del partido.
Hay gente sensata en Alemania y la patronal y sindicatos están empezando a reaccionar, pero en un país ocupado y con una clase dirigente incapaz y cobarde, poco se puede hacer. Me temo que los USA se saldrán una vez más con la suya.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿"Partisanos"? un partisano lucha con lo puesto, estos tienen yacuzi, a sido la OTAN.
> ¿Hacía falta semejante falta de vergüenza?¿ quieren que los rusos nos odien visceralmente? pues si también que preguntas más tontas hago.



No te tortures, dijo el verdugo. La cagalera que les ha entrado a los otanicos es reveladora, "alguien" se ha pasado de rosca.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER los llama "un grupo de partisanos".... por cierto, empiezo a sospechar que la rata rejona trabaja en la SER sus argumentos son calcados.



No veo nada extraño, es el reparto del guión y los manuales de cada semana para los "a sueldo".


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Sigo opinando que, aparte del Donbass, si yo fuese Putin para mí, la joya de la corona sería Odessa, por tradición histórica y por lo que supone de cerrar el acceso a Ucrania al mar. No me extrañan estos avances, aunque sea pequeños
> 
> 
> 
> Y digo yo, viendo todo esto y las decisiones que toman los germanos últimamente que parece que son ellos los que quieren reventar el euro ¿y si resulta que los alemanes son los quieren volver al marco o a una moneda que solo puedan acceder holandeses, quizás austríacos y poco más? La zona calvinista para entendernos.



Odesa es rusa, como ciudad siempre ha sido rusa pues la fundó Catalina la Grande. Y la conquistó y construyó nuestro José de Ribas, así que podríamos decir respetuosamente, que también es un poco española. Sobre sus orígenes decir que sufrió bastantes cambios de población en el correr de los siglos, no voy a extenderme en ello, pero como referencia cercana veo indispensable adjuntar el comentario del séquito de Carlos XII de Suecia (en guerra con Pedro II el Grande a principios del siglo XVIII) "encontraron allí sólo una «miserable aldea»". Después los turcos que por aquellos años invadían Europa, construyeron un fuerte en esa zona en la segunda mitad del S XVIII. Y ya al final del S XVIII pasó a ser rusa definitivamente anexada al Imperio Ruso con Catalina.

Por otro lado, la cuestión estratégica que comentas la veo correcta.

Respecto de los alemanes, que quieran volver al Marco no lo veo. Más bien, los alemanes andan como pollos sin cabeza a las órdenes de Washington-Londres. No tienen una actitud propia, son zombis.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No veo nada extraño, es el reparto del guión y los manuales de cada semana para los "a sueldo".



Otra perla: "La central de Zaporiya que esta bajo control ruso, a vuelto a ser objeto de bombardeos, AMBOS BANDOS SE ACUSAN DE LOS ATAQUES"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No veo nada extraño, es el reparto del guión y los manuales de cada semana para los "a sueldo".



YA, solo el pequeño comentario que esta mierda lo hacen en mi nombre, a ver como les explico a los rusos que yo con estos tíos no tengo nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Invertid en cárceles, se van a quedar pequeñas y va ha haber mucha demanda.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Ago 2022)

Ukraine war latest: Russia 'removing nuclear warheads from old missiles' and launching them at Ukraine, MoD says


Russia is "likely" to be removing nuclear warheads from ageing cruise missiles and launching them at Ukraine, the British defence ministry said today. Volodymyr Zelenskyy has criticised the mayor of Kyiv over the provision of emergency shelters.




news.sky.com





*La guerra en Ucrania se ha convertido en el "escenario de pesadilla" de Putin, dice el ex jefe del ejército británico*

El ex jefe del Ejército británico ha hablado con Kay Burley, cuando esta semana se cumplen seis meses desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania.

El general Lord Richard Dannatt afirmó que la guerra no ha resultado como pretendía el presidente ruso.

También sugirió que aún queda mucho camino por recorrer. Esta es una transcripción de su análisis...

Creo que la guerra ha resultado completamente diferente a lo que Vladimir Putin imaginó. Este es probablemente su peor escenario, su escenario de pesadilla.

Si nos remontamos seis meses atrás, al 24 de febrero... lo que él tenía en mente y lo que los medios de comunicación internacionales esperaban era un ataque relámpago desde Bielorrusia hasta Kiev para derrocar al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy, cambiar el régimen de Kiev, cambiar el gobierno de Ucrania y hey presto, Ucrania quedaría bajo el control de Rusia.

Y, por supuesto, eso no ocurrió.

Esto significó que los rusos tuvieron que recalibrar lo que estaban tratando de hacer.

Sí, tuvieron éxito en subir desde Crimea y han establecido este corredor terrestre desde Crimea a través de Mariupol hacia Rusia propiamente dicha.

Pero el objetivo principal ha sido tratar de capturar las dos provincias del Donbás, Donetsk y Luhansk.

Y en cierto sentido, esa especie de picadora de carne precedida por ataques de artillería pesada tuvo bastante éxito durante algún tiempo.

Pero ahora todo ha vuelto a cambiar. Occidente ha traído sistemas de artillería de largo alcance muy eficaces que han hecho retroceder a los rusos.

La confianza de los ucranianos es tal que están preparando una contraofensiva cuidadosamente pensada para recuperar la ciudad de Kherson.

Por supuesto, eso no ocurrirá hasta dentro de un tiempo, pero lo hará en algún momento, probablemente en otoño.

Así que esto está cambiando. Esto está cambiando el juego de nuevo para el Presidente Putin. Y antes de esa probable contraofensiva de los ucranianos, los rusos han tenido que reducir sus ataques en Donbás y reforzar en la zona de Kherson. Y luego, por supuesto, finalmente, se han producido ataques en Crimea y eso realmente ha sacudido al pueblo ruso.

Así que esto no es lo que Vladimir Putin pretendía seis meses después, y me temo que queda mucho tiempo por delante.


----------



## Como El Agua (22 Ago 2022)

Todas las posibilidades siguen abiertas para la OTAN.
En Gran Bretaña, se les dijo a los soldados que se prepararan para la guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania y que prepararan a sus seres queridos: la edición británica del Mirror, en referencia al suboficial Paul Carney y al general Richard Dannat.

"Los soldados deben preparar a sus familias para la posibilidad de ser enviados a Ucrania para luchar contra Rusia en una guerra que se prolonga desde hace seis meses".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Ukraine war latest: Russia 'removing nuclear warheads from old missiles' and launching them at Ukraine, MoD says
> 
> 
> Russia is "likely" to be removing nuclear warheads from ageing cruise missiles and launching them at Ukraine, the British defence ministry said today. Volodymyr Zelenskyy has criticised the mayor of Kyiv over the provision of emergency shelters.
> ...



Por favor que alguien le quite la pipa de KRAC del culo, se le está subiendo a la cabeza.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las defensas de la "sonda" en Crimea
> 
> El mes de agosto de 2022 está marcado por el funcionamiento continuo de los sistemas de defensa aérea en la República de Crimea y Sebastopol debido a los intentos de sabotaje con pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> ...



En cualquier guardia siempre hay 3 turnos y más de un grupo de guardia que la realizan en días diferentes, una configuración normas seria:
3 turnos de guardia más 4 o 5 grupos de guardia, si van sobrados pueden llegar a 10/20 grupos de guardia, lo que te da un respiro suficiente entré guardia y guardia y creo que a Rusia no le faltan hombres en Crimea.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las defensas de la "sonda" en Crimea
> 
> El mes de agosto de 2022 está marcado por el funcionamiento continuo de los sistemas de defensa aérea en la República de Crimea y Sebastopol debido a los intentos de sabotaje con pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> ...



No entiendo como a estas alturas todavía no se ha fabricado un arma anti-drones con un calibre pequeño de munición, 9 mm por ejemplo (o inferior), y una alta cadencia de fuego. Serían baratas y extremadamente útiles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Para nosotros, los dueños de las cárceles NUNCA entran ni de visita.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER los llama "un grupo de partisanos".... por cierto, empiezo a sospechar que la rata rejona trabaja en la SER sus argumentos son calcados.



la SER... esa organización terrorista


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

¡¡HOSTIA!! brillante:













*viernes, 19 de agosto de 2022*
*Ahogándose en Magia. Cómo nuestros líderes están poseídos por los mismos demonios que han desatado sobre nosotros*




_Ayer, por alguna razón, estaba repensando la fórmula icónica E=mc2 de Einstein. Es fascinante lo popular que se ha vuelto y cómo todo el mundo lo cree, incluso las personas que están completamente convencidas de que los alunizajes nunca tuvieron lugar. Pero lo que realmente significa, bueno, es otra historia, y no una simple. Por una curiosa coincidencia, hoy lo vi mostrado en el blog de Simon Sheridan con el título "Amigo, es totalmente mágico". Perfectamente correcto. Sheridan está produciendo una serie de publicaciones extremadamente interesantes sobre los fundamentos mágicos de nuestra sociedad. Este se titula correctamente " Downing on Magic "_

Simon Sheridan en su mejor momento. ¿Están nuestros líderes poseídos por los mismos demonios que están desatando contra nosotros? Un extracto de su publicación en 
https://simonsheridan.me/ideas/drowning-in-magic/


"Un punto clave a tener en cuenta es que las élites han estado practicando una forma de Magia que había sido descubierta accidentalmente a través de la psicología freudiana. Pero no la llaman Magia. Lo llaman marketing o relaciones públicas o unidades de giro o empujón o lo que sea. La explicación típica de los teóricos de la conspiración es que todos son psicópatas que usan tácticas de manipulación para confundir y engañar al público. Sin duda, algunos de ellos son psicópatas. Pero si pensamos en esto en términos mágicos y asumimos que ninguno de ellos sabe qué están haciendo cuando se trata de Magia, entonces se abre otra posibilidad: están poseídos por su propia Magia.
La hipnosis robótica de un Justin Trudeau con su entonación del habla siempre perfecta y tan seria o una Jacinda Ardern con su "sonrisa" automática o aquí en Victoria con nuestro propio terminador político, el dictador Dan Andrews, traicionan todas las características de la posesión mágica. . La política moderna se ha basado casi por completo en la magia con exclusión de la razón y la lógica. ¿Por qué si no los políticos respaldarían continuamente proyectos que no tienen ninguna posibilidad de funcionar (como detener un virus respiratorio con una vacuna experimental)? Esto los convertiría no solo en psicópatas, sino también en imbéciles.
La política ya no es más que un juego de poder y la Magia es poder. Pero cuando practicas la política como nada más que un juego de poder, cuando estás dispuesto a decir cualquier cosa, absolutamente cualquier cosa, para aferrarte al poder debes renunciar a cualquier último vestigio de la Conciencia Mental, es decir, a cualquier último asimiento que puedes tener tienen sobre la razon, la logica y la ley. Esa me parece una muy buena descripción de dónde están los líderes de la mayoría de las naciones occidentales en este momento".

https://simonsheridan.me/ideas/drowning-in-magic/


DE AQUI:Drowning in Magic. How our Leaders are Possessed by the Same Demons they have Unleashed on us


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> piensa que si es cierta la guerra
> 
> ¿ qué habrá estado haciendo Rusia para sabotear Ucrania antes de llegar a las armas y la devastación con todo lo que implica ?
> 
> ...



Y me pregunta vd que cuántas horas paso jugando. O sea, que no ha leído vd absolutamente nada sobre los motivos de la invasión de Ucrania.


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro, como si fuese Alemania la que se esfuerza en tirarse el mundo encima suyo. En la I GM cayeron en la trampa. En la II GM lo mismo, aunque ya estaban infiltradísimos y las corporaciones anglosajonas ayudaron a Hitler a auparse al poder. Ahora directamente controlan la política alemana al completo.
> 
> Los alemanes son víctimas como nosotros. Ojala despierten, saquen a los políticos traidores y manden de una patada en el culo a los americanos a su territorio robado. Y con ellos el resto de Europa haga lo propio.



No me vale, la primera vez que cayeron vale, pero la segunda y la tercera? Me puedes engañar una vez pero si me engañas otra la culpa es mía. Y eso es lo que pasa con Alemania, por activa o por pasiva se ha cargado Europa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y me pregunta vd que cuántas horas paso jugando. O sea, que no ha leído vd absolutamente nada sobre los motivos de la invasión de Ucrania.



la guerra civil española fue el detonante de lo que luego se llamó segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial puesto que no destruyeron ninguna ciudad de Estados Unidos , ni siquiera cayó ni una bomba ni atentados a pesar de la enorme comunidad alemana, japonesa e Italiana. 

Las revueltas izquierdistas y sindicalistas que hubo en España, correspondieron en tiempo y forma a las que había en Estados Unidos consecuencia del NEW DEAL , de la misma manera que el coronavirus sigue el mismo guion allí que en los países sometidos a la judiada . 
Siguiendo el mismo patrón, tendríamos que suponer que la guerra civil rusa que enfrenta a otrora compatriotas , ha sido provocada para extender el conflicto como hicieron la vez anterior.

La finalidad es la reactivación de la economía norteamericana vendiendo armas y luego la reconstrucción de los países devastados . Nada diferente a lo que sucede en Irak, Siria, Libia .. ahí al parecer los planes no les salen tan bien como en Europa donde la gente es más fácil de vencer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y me pregunta vd que cuántas horas paso jugando. O sea, que no ha leído vd absolutamente nada sobre los motivos de la invasión de Ucrania.



¿ puedes hacer un cálculo cuantas horas a lo largo de tu vida has pasado jugando a la play ? 
más que nada porque ese tipo de experiencias que la mente percibe como vivencias reales, forman estructuras neuronales relacionadas con el aprendizaje y por consiguiente la cosmovisión. 

Si tu adolescencia ha sido entre juegos de guerra, es normal que percibas eso como algo normal. Pero no ! No es normal que la forma de resolver conflictos políticos sea asesinando a gente.

Sospecha cuando los mismos que gastaron miles de millones de euros alargando agonías de ancianos decrépitos que por lo visto tenían coronavirus en las UCIS, ahora envían misiles para asesinar a chavales en lo mejor de su vida. 









Los gastos sanitarios que acarrea el coronavirus: un paciente con complicaciones puede superar los 100.000 euros


La polémica por la marcha de Youtubers a Andorra para reducir impuestos continúa, y en laSexta seguimos incidiendo en los servicios sufragados gracias al esfuerzo fiscal de los contribuyentes. Esta vez nos fijamos en el alto coste hospitalario que está provocando el coronavirus.




www.lasexta.com










43.400 € el estado paga por alta hospitalaria para COVID-19 . Estancia mayor de 72 horas o exitus: 5.000 euros.


Edito para añadir estas dos noticias de la sexta que complementan al BOE . Resumiendo , el estado paga más de 23 millones de pesetas robados de los impuestos de los ciudadanos a no se sabe quien por decir que un moribundo tiene coronavirus e ingresarlo en la UCI. multipliquen esa cantidad por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MagicPep (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La SER los llama "un grupo de partisanos".... por cierto, empiezo a sospechar que la rata rejona trabaja en la SER sus argumentos son calcados.



estan en prisa con tan poca gente que no se pueden permitir que los becarios gasten tiempo en otras cosas que copypastear
jejeje



Como El Agua dijo:


> Todas las posibilidades siguen abiertas para la OTAN.
> En Gran Bretaña, se les dijo a los soldados que se prepararan para la guerra contra Rusia en Ucrania y que prepararan a sus seres queridos: la edición británica del Mirror, en referencia al suboficial Paul Carney y al general Richard Dannat.
> 
> "Los soldados deben preparar a sus familias para la posibilidad de ser enviados a Ucrania para luchar contra Rusia en una guerra que se prolonga desde hace seis meses".



seguro que en 1939 con Polonia decian lo mismo... ya lo habeis dicho, la historia se repite, primero como drama y luego como comedia


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No me vale, la primera vez que cayeron vale, pero la segunda y la tercera? Me puedes engañar una vez pero si me engañas otra la culpa es mía. Y eso es lo que pasa con Alemania, por activa o por pasiva se ha cargado Europa.



AAAAAAAA hay una razón, de manera cíclica Alemania colapsa por razones estructurales, la propia forma del estado muy demandante de energía y administración lo requiere.

Hacer hiperinflación es tan alemán como el Octoberfest.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la guerra civil española fue el detonante de lo que luego se llamó segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial puesto que no destruyeron ninguna ciudad de Estados Unidos , ni siquiera cayó ni una bomba ni atentados a pesar de la enorme comunidad alemana, japonesa e Italiana.
> 
> Las revueltas izquierdistas y sindicalistas que hubo en España, correspondieron en tiempo y forma a las que había en Estados Unidos consecuencia del NEW DEAL , de la misma manera que el coronavirus sigue el mismo guion allí que en los países sometidos a la judiada .
> Siguiendo el mismo patrón, tendríamos que suponer que la guerra civil rusa que enfrenta a otrora compatriotas , ha sido provocada para extender el conflicto como hicieron la vez anterior.
> ...



Sigo sin entender qué le lleva a pensar que todo lo que ve está preparado por una mente preclara y oculta. Y creo que nunca le convenceré de lo contrario, porque entramos en el terreno de la fe. Usted lo llama usar la razón, pero no es así: es buscarle la vuelta a los hechos para que encajen con lo que vd cree.


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las defensas de la "sonda" en Crimea
> 
> El mes de agosto de 2022 está marcado por el funcionamiento continuo de los sistemas de defensa aérea en la República de Crimea y Sebastopol debido a los intentos de sabotaje con pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> ...



Más que para que no descansen, es porque de noche los objetivos pequeños son casi invisibles para el observador. No quienen que se los derriben con AA manuales, la idea es obligar a que disparen misiles. Así van haciendo un mapa de las posiciones ( los satelites no son pecfectos ), no las pueden estar moviendo continuamente. Luego los ataques serios seguiran unas trayectorias que eviten en lo posible esos emplazamientos. O enviaran misiles para incordiarlos y distraerlos del ataque principal.

Es relativamente facil de evitar. Sale Putin por la TV y dice como hay muchos vuelos de drones sobre Crimea se suspenden los movimientos de barcos desde Ucrania. Por la seguridad de sus tripulaciones , que no queremos hundir alguno por accidente.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No son las nuevas armas las que mantienen lejos a la OTAN, esta bien que las actualicen, con otro presidente quizas se habrian hechado a perder que es justo reconocerselo a Putin. Pero es la herencia de la URSS la que les da panico y esa estaba en el 2014.
> 
> A nivel economico quizas hayan hecho cosas, pero han tenido 8 años y les han pillado ciento de miles de millones en la zona anglo. Con un 10% de esas cifras podian haber puesto gobiernos fiables en asia central. O haberse unido a bielorrusia , que no la han perdido por muy poco cuando por centimos discutian con Lukashenko.
> 
> ...



Ya, sus devaneos para convertirse en 'socio' de Occidente a mi también me han hecho chirriar los dientes más de una vez. Pero me he contenido pensando que buscaba la unión de Europa con Rusia. Hay que entender que 'bailándoles las aguas' a los anglosajones, su retórica anti-rusa perdería puntos. Igualmente, su recalcitrante actitud conciliadora también le ha dado una imagen de legitimidad ante el mundo entero. Estas dos actitudes son valores de futuro para la geopolítica rusa. Cualquier nación extranjera les verá como confiables... bueno, están las excepciones que has señalado tú, vergonzosas realmente, pero Rusia quiere, necesita, formar parte de Eurasia, y ese creo que es el objetivo principal, y por ello vemos como traiciona a sus aliados. En fin, lo de siempre, en relaciones internacionales no existe la moral.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Chicos, no sé si lo habéis puesto ya, joder es de traca, a calzón quitado.
> 
> Una organización terrorista nueva, recién salida del horno, como ETA militar cuando hay que liquidar a molestos con EEUU.
> 
> ...



Un troll otánico ha cagado hilo al respecto, y ya me pasé por allí a cantarle las cuarenta en bastos: Comunicado de la organización que se hizo cargo de la voladura del auto de Daria Dugina. DECLARACIÓN DEL EJÉRCITO NACIONAL REPUBLICANO (NRA) DE FEC


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Continua la cagalera:


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, sus devaneos para convertirse en 'socio' de Occidente a mi también me han hecho chirriar los dientes más de una vez. Pero me he contenido pensando que buscaba la unión de Europa con Rusia. Hay que entender que 'bailándoles las aguas' a los anglosajones, su retórica anti-rusa perdería puntos. Igualmente, su recalcitrante actitud conciliadora también le ha dado una imagen de legitimidad ante el mundo entero. Estas dos actitudes son valores de futuro para la geopolítica rusa. Cualquier nación extranjera les verá como confiables... bueno, están las excepciones que has señalado tú, vergonzosas realmente, pero Rusia quiere, necesita formar parte de Eurasia, y ese creo que es el objetivo principal, y por ello vemos como traiciona a sus aliados. En fin, lo de siempre, en relaciones internacionales no existe la moral.



Un jugador brillante y con sus medios, sabria lo que era evidente y que tristemente ahora esta avalado por la realidad pasada.

1.- Europa no es más que un conjunto de paises dirigidos por virreyes, cogidos por las pelotas, por los anglos.

2.- Debido al punto 1, Europa puede llegar al suicidio si se lo pide el imperio.

3.- Le dejaron crear el otro gaseoducto solo para desgastarlos. Ya lo hicieron una vez ocn la URSS y una red de ferrocarril. Estaba claro que nunca se pondria en marcha ( al menos para un observador mediocre como yo sin más medios que la información abierta):

4.-Los medios de comunicación son UNANIMES en toda la parte del mundo anglo. Los malos son los rusos, mañana los chinos o pasado los Franceses. Y el 90% de la población aplaude el cambio de enemgio como en 1984.

Efectivamente no existe la moral, solo la fuerza.

Debio cuidar su entorno cercano. Lo que hacen los anglos es infiltrarse, nadie le impide hacer lo mismo. Por lo que vale un dia de cañoneo hubiera podido comprarse algunos coroneles , comandantes etc... Desgajar una unidad y presentarla como el ejercito libre de Kiev. Y si no te lo inventas, no todo por fuerza bruta. Me da que no hay plan politico porque alguien los engaño , y pensaron que habría negociación. De ahí el guante blanco de las primeras dos semanas, donde increiblemente devolvian los prisioneros que luego volvieron a combatir obligados por ejemplo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ni siquiera han reconocido a las "repúblicas" o Crimea como rusa, lo que hacen los chinos es ser prácticos, pero no van a dejar de comerciar con occidente...eso es "apoyo"?



Deben estar contentisimos con eeuu y la otan con lo de taiwan


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (22 Ago 2022)

El guano se huele.
Hoy el euro se despeña por debajo de la paridad con el dolar...mientras el gas sube a 3000 dolares por mil metros cúbicos.

Los países europeos comprando gas como si no hubiera mañana, ante el nuevo corte previsto. 
Echadle un ojo a Alemania, Francia, Bégica o Paises Bajos, comprando con absoluta desesperación, más gas ruso en rublos.

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



Qué grosero, pero qué cierto.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (22 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Entre ese pueblo y el frente hay varios pueblos más que hay que tomar antes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1163298
> 
> ...



Aparte de liveuamap que es ucraniano y no actualiza casi ningún avance ruso :

En la dirección de Mykolaiv, las fuerzas rusas que realizan acciones de asalto en la dirección de Vasylki-Blahodatne tienen un éxito parcial, se apoderaron de la parte sur de la aldea de Blahodatne, dice el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el informe de la mañana. Kherson - Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es

Tienes otro par de ellos donde se puede consultar, seguro que hay algunos más:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/v...&ll=48.877480255507514,37.52833534642428&z=10

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps

Y con esto uno se puede hacer una idea más o menos actualizada de cómo van los frentes.


----------



## ROBOTECH (22 Ago 2022)

*La inflación del Reino Unido alcanzará el 18% a principios de 2023, pronostica Citi*

Por William Schomberg


LONDRES, 22 ago (Reuters) - La inflación de los precios al consumidor británicos alcanzará un máximo del 18% -nueve veces el objetivo del Banco de Inglaterra- a principios de 2023, dijo el lunes un economista del banco estadounidense Citi, elevando su pronóstico una vez más a la luz del último salto en los precios de la energía.

"La pregunta ahora es qué puede hacer la política para compensar el impacto tanto en la inflación como en la economía real", dijo Benjamín Nabarro en una nota a los clientes.










UK inflation to top 18% in early 2023, Citi warns


British consumer price inflation is set to peak at 18.6% in January, more than nine times the Bank of England's target, an economist at U.S. bank Citi said on Monday, raising his forecast once again in light of the latest jump in energy prices.




www.reuters.com


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

Lo del atentado ya se encargará de investigarlo el FSB antiguo KGB, de mientras los mongolos del foro nos ponen posts de twitter, ya harán la represalia a su tiempo.


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El guano se huele.
> Hoy el euro se despeña por debajo de la paridad con el dolar...mientras el gas sube a 3000 dolares por mil metros cúbicos.
> 
> Los países europeos comprando gas como si no hubiera mañana, ante el nuevo corte previsto.
> ...



A europa le importa un huevo Ucrania, se esperan revueltas sociales, un alemán va a responder fuerte a su gobierno si no tiene gas para ducharse e irse al trabajo. Los gobiernos Europeos temen a sus ciudadanos, menos en España y poco más.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Tiene cojones la China esta. Seguro que las mantas ayudan a combatir a sus amigos orcos.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Ago 2022)

Los propagandalfs y Pisky, ciudad que todos los dias conquistan y sigue sin conquistar por parte del ejercito de Benny Hill ruso:


----------



## Kartal (22 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> En eso consiste la manipulación.



Muy bien señalado. De hecho en esa entrevista Drugin acusa a los medios rusos precisamente de practicar una manipulación descarada y desvergonzada.


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva del millón de Hombres de Kherson va bien chavales (en la dirección contraria)


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No entiendo como a estas alturas todavía no se ha fabricado un arma anti-drones con un calibre pequeño de munición, 9 mm por ejemplo (o inferior), y una alta cadencia de fuego. Serían baratas y extremadamente útiles.



un arma de pulsos electromagneticos


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*El escritor ucraniano Sergei Jadan: "Debemos ganar esta guerra"*
El valor y la movilización de la sociedad ucraniana permitirán al país ganar la* guerra contra Rusia*, según afirma el escritor ucraniano Sergei Jadan, convencido de que está naciendo un país "transformado".

"Me impresiona la capacidad de los ucranianos para defender su libertad, su tierra, su territorio", ha declarado a la AFP en una entrevista. "Esto es lo que me da fuerza y confianza", añade.

De ojos azules penetrantes y pelo rubio peinado hacia atrás y afeitado a un lado, el escritor, que acaba de cumplir 48 años y es una figura clave de la cultura ucraniana, hace honor a su imagen de poeta punk. Apodado el "Bardo del Este de Ucrania" por la revista estadounidense 'The New Yorker', Sergei Jadan es el emblema de una ciudad, Jarkov, en la que vive desde que llegó allí en los años 90 para estudiar desde su Donbás natal.


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> un arma de pulsos electromagneticos



Existen cosas mas menos similares en cuanto al concepto.
Hasta la policia nacional tiene








La Policía Nacional presume de rifles antidrones


El cuerpo exhibe un arma para neutralizar drones que sobrevuelen espacios protegidos, como estadios de fútbol




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El escritor ucraniano Sergei Jadan: "Debemos ganar esta guerra"*
> El valor y la movilización de la sociedad ucraniana permitirán al país ganar la* guerra contra Rusia*, según afirma el escritor ucraniano Sergei Jadan, convencido de que está naciendo un país "transformado".
> 
> "Me impresiona la capacidad de los ucranianos para defender su libertad, su tierra, su territorio", ha declarado a la AFP en una entrevista. "Esto es lo que me da fuerza y confianza", añade.
> ...



Pero es más cómodo seguir tras un escritorio escribiendo sandeces en lugar de coger un fusil y morir por Soros y la Agenda 30 como hacen sus compatriotas obligados por su maravilloso gobierno.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

t.me/intelslava/35823

Enorme atasco en la salida de Kiev.
Muchos simplemente tienen miedo de lo que pueda pasar del 22 al 26 de agosto.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Atención, pistola humeante:


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Qué suerte tiene elhijoPutin con el pueblo ruso.

Menudos borregos están hechos y menudos gilipollas. 

Ni tan siquiera los rusos más ricos y poderosos del país, que se supone que sí deben saber realmente lo que está haciendo el hijoPutin, han sido capaces de dar un puñetazo en la mesa y decir... Hasta aquí hemos llegado.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/intelslava/35823
> 
> Enorme atasco en la salida de Kiev.
> Muchos simplemente tienen miedo de lo que pueda pasar del 22 al 26 de agosto.


----------



## rudeboy (22 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Los propagandalfs y Pisky, ciudad que todos los dias conquistan y sigue sin conquistar por parte del ejercito de Benny Hill ruso:



Efectivamente, hará un par de semanas que la daban por conquistada los rusos , aquí sugerí a la putipandi cautela ya que todavía no estaba al 100% y más por esa zona donde avances de 500 metros pueden llevar meses .Los típicos exaltados se me echaron encima, que si iba a caer Avdiivka en horas ,que si colapso del frente, que si la gloriosa batalla del aeropuerto etc....
En fin pajilleros de la guerra, esto es una guerra de trincheras y el frente lleva 2 meses estabilizado.
Entramos en una fase de la guerra desconocida ,donde los resultados de cualquier estrategia son una incógnita. Aunque puede que sea la famosa guerra de salvas teorizada por Gerasimov y esta es una guerra permanente en la que no hay conquistas, solo bombardeos un poco a la manera de lo que sucede en gaza entre palestinos, hezbola e israelíes


----------



## crocodile (22 Ago 2022)

Los servicios secretos ucranianos están detrás del asesinato de la hija del filósofo ruso Alexánder Dúguin, denuncia el FSB
22 de agosto de 2022.

Por supuesto con asistencia de la CIA y el MI6


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atención, pistola humeante:



Pues ya saben, van a pagar el pato.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Mas datos del atentado:


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas datos del atentado:



¿Pero no eran los partisanos del séptimo cielo? lo mejor de todo es que la escoria que mató a Motorola y a Givi no va ha haber manera de que no les llueva la muerte desde el cielo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas datos del atentado:



a esa hija de puta deberia ser la primera en ser eliminada y su hija tambien


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> a esa hija de puta deberia ser la primera en ser eliminada y su hija tambien



Tranqui tronca, las celdas verdes del edificio mas alto de Mascú son la mar de acogedoras.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (22 Ago 2022)

*URGENTE - Rusia acusa a Ucrania de asesinar a la hija de Dúguin: El atentado lo ejecutó la ucraniana Natalia Vovk, que huyó a Estonia (país OTAN)*


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*¿Quién está detrás de la muerte de la hija de Dugin: partisanos ucranianos u opositores internos?*

Todo conflicto tiene su lado oscuro, sus misterios y sus dobles verdades, y el asesinato de Darya Dugina es uno de ellos.

Al hacer un repaso por la Historia vemos que* los asesinatos y emboscadas* se han convertido en una constante en el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y Ucrania desde que terminó la Guerra Fría. Durante años, han sido habituales los envenenamientos a nacionalistas rusos exiliados en el extranjero, por ejemplo. Ilya Ponomariev, antiguo diputado de la Duma -que se ha mostrado crítico con el Kremlin y actualmente vive como refugiado en Kiev- ha puesto el foco sobre un grupo ruso anti Putin: *el Ejército Nacional Republicano*. Además, cree que a este grupo que actúa, supuestamente, contra Putin le podrían seguir otros movimientos similares, aunque por el momento sólo se trata de una posible hipótesis.









Partisanos ucranianos u opositores internos: las teorías sobre el asesinato de la hija de Dugin


Todo conflicto tiene su lado oscuro, sus misterios y sus dobles verdades, y el asesinato de Darya Dugina es uno de ellos. Al hacer un repaso por la Historia vemos que...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *URGENTE - Rusia acusa a Ucrania de asesinar a la hija de Dúguin: El atentado lo ejecutó la ucraniana Natalia Vovk, que huyó a Estonia (país OTAN)*



Preveo accidentes en Letonia, no invertir en aseguradoras letonas.

Estonias, que estoy muy mal.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

*¿Quién está detrás de la muerte de la hija de Dugin: partisanos ucranianos u opositores internos?* 
Tu puta madre, hijo de la gran puta, los camaradas del Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos ya saben el autor, le espera un infierno.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*Save the Children alerta de que al menos el 16% de los niños muertos en la guerra en Ucrania son menores de cinco años.*
Save the Children ha alertado este lunes de que al menos el 16% de los niños que han muerto desde el comienzo de la* guerra en Ucrania* eran menores de cinco años. En estos seis meses se han contabilizado un total de 942 menores afectados, de los cuales 356 han perdido la vida y 586 han resultado heridos, según datos de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> un arma de pulsos electromagneticos



Son direccionables, o sea has de apuntar al objetivo aunque no con tanta precisión como una de balas, aparte el alcance es bastante limitado aunque la propaganda lo exagera.

Lo que hacen la mayoría de estas armas es enmascarar la señal que reciben en frecuencias de 440 MHz a 1,5 GHz, lo que hace que el dron pierda el control, de pulso portátiles específicamente dudo que hayan pues se necesita una potencia muy fuerte.

*Antena de banda ancha Antena direccional 800M-6G UWB *


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *¿Quién está detrás de la muerte de la hija de Dugin: partisanos ucranianos u opositores internos?*
> Tu puta madre, hijo de la gran puta, los camaradas del Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos ya saben el autor, le espera un infierno.



    al chinito de MIELDA....le sale la bilis por los ojos.....jodete tontolaba.......


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Ahora Rusia basándose en el precedente de Afganistan, donde USA invadio el pais al no atender el Taliban la reclamación de la entrega de Ben Laden, reclame a la asesina y a sus complices y si no, que invada ese estercolero.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*Un ex diputado opositor ruso atribuye el atentado de la hija de Dugin a partisanos rusos.*
El ex diputado opositor ruso exiliado en Ucrania Iliá Ponomarióv ha atribuido el atentado contra Daria Dugina, hija del líder del movimiento neoeuroasianista Alexandr Dugin, al Ejército Nacional Republicano creado por partisanos rusos.

"Esta acción, como muchas otras acciones guerrilleras realizadas en territorio ruso en los últimos meses, es obra del Ejército Nacional Republicano", dice en un vídeo difundido en Youtube. "Como resultado ha muerto Daria Dugina, la hija de 30 años de Aleksandr. Fue su fiel aliada", añade.


----------



## HitlersKarma (22 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La ofensiva del millón de Hombres de Kherson va bien chavales (en la dirección contraria)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164202
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164203



En mi opinión de cuñado de bar Paco Nikolaiev es el objetivo estratégico más importante de la guerra. Permite atacar Odessa, asegura Kherson ... Básicamente da a Rusia el control del Sur.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*La central nuclear de Zaporiya continúa operando sin seguridad, según Kiev.*
La planta de energía nuclear ucraniana de *Zaporiya*, la mayor de Europa, que actualmente está operada por los rusos, está operativa pero "viola las normas de seguridad contra incendios y la radiación", según informa la empresa estatal Enegoatom. El regulador nuclear de Ucrania ha indicado en un comunicado que "desde las 8 horas del 22 de agosto la central nuclear continúa operando con el riesgo de violar las normas de seguridad de incendios y radiación".

E "bombardeo periódico de la ZNPP por parte de las tropas rusas con misiles antiaéreos causó un grave riesgo para el funcionamiento de forma segura de la central", ha dicho el comunicado, según recogen las agencias locales.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Ago 2022)

La guerra por el relato. Cada cual cuenta lo suyo.

*11.08.2022

GUERRA - ZAPORIYIA: El OIEA no ve una "AMENAZA INMEDIATA", pero avisa: "El MOMENTO es SERIO" | RTVE*


Spoiler


----------



## vettonio (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atención, pistola humeante:



RT
*La ejecutante es una ciudadana de Ucrania, identificada como Natalia Vovk, que tras cometer el crimen huyó a Estonia. *


El asesinato de la periodista Daria Dúguina, hija del influyente filósofo ruso Alexánder Dúguin, fue orquestado por los servicios secretos ucranianos y ejecutado por una ciudadana de Ucrania identificada como Natalia Vovk, que tras cometer el crimen huyó a Estonia, informó este lunes el Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia (FSB), dando el caso por resuelto.

Vovk llegó al territorio ruso junto con su hija de 12 años el pasado 23 de julio con el fin de organizar el asesinato de Dúguina y "obtener información sobre su estilo de vida". La mujer alquiló un apartamento en Moscú en el mismo edificio donde vivía la víctima.


*Tellerreport.com fuente Russiart*

"El contratista es un ciudadano de Ucrania Vovk Natalya Pavlovna, nacido en 1979, que llegó a Rusia el 23 de julio de 2022, junto con su hija Shaban Sofia Mikhailovna, nacida en 2010", dijo la agencia en un comunicado.

Cabe señalar que la mujer alquiló un apartamento en Moscú en la casa donde vivía el fallecido para seguir al periodista.

El FSB aclaró que un MINI Cooper fue utilizado para la vigilancia, al ingresar a Rusia tenía números DPR, en Moscú - números kazajos, y al salir, ya ucranianos.

Anteriormente se informó que el FSB, como resultado de un complejo de medidas urgentes de búsqueda operativa, descubrió el asesinato de la periodista rusa Daria Dugina.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Habrá que esperar para saber qué rédito esperan sacarle a esto los rusos. De todas maneras, que se asesinen entre ellos son buenas noticias. 

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> un arma de pulsos electromagneticos



Se pueden blindar los drones contra eso, pero contra proyectiles pesaría demasiado.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La central nuclear de Zaporiya continúa operando sin seguridad, según Kiev.*
> La planta de energía nuclear ucraniana de *Zaporiya*, la mayor de Europa, que actualmente está operada por los rusos, está operativa pero "viola las normas de seguridad contra incendios y la radiación", según informa la empresa estatal Enegoatom. El regulador nuclear de Ucrania ha indicado en un comunicado que "desde las 8 horas del 22 de agosto la central nuclear continúa operando con el riesgo de violar las normas de seguridad de incendios y radiación".
> 
> E "bombardeo periódico de la ZNPP por parte de las tropas rusas con misiles antiaéreos causó un grave riesgo para el funcionamiento de forma segura de la central", ha dicho el comunicado, según recogen las agencias locales.



@lokeno100 te quedan pastillitas?


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## lokeno100 (22 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> @lokeno100 te quedan pastillitas?




Sí, ha llegado la hora de tomar las pastillas de yodo al paquia, o todavía queda?

saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

El coche de la asesina:


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Sí, ha llegado la hora de tomar las pastillas de yodo al paquia, o todavía queda?
> 
> saludos.



Habrá que leerse las instrucciones.

Me cago en la puta, yo he estado tomando una cada día desde febrero, por si acaso:









Facts about potassium iodide


Information on potassium iodide as possible treatment for internal radioactive contamination. Provided by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).




www.cdc.gov




.


*One dose of KI offers protection for 24 hours. Officials will tell you if another dose is needed after 24 hours.*

Infants (under 1 month) have the highest risk of developing thyroid cancer from contamination with radioactive iodine. More than a single dose may lead to later problems with normal development. Other protective measures should be used. In cases where more than one dose is necessary, medical follow up may be necessary.

*Harmful Health Effects*
KI can have harmful health effects and can cause allergic reactions. The risk of harm from KI increases when it is not taken exactly as directed by a medical or public health official.

Harmful health effects may include:


Gastro-intestinal (stomach) upset, rashes, and inflammation of the salivary glands.
Allergic reaction.
The development of hypothyroidism in infants less than one month old who receive more than one dose of KI. Hypothyroidism is a condition when the thyroid doesn’t produce enough hormones.
Severe illness or death in people who take more KI than recommended.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Para que no quede en el olvido.


----------



## vettonio (22 Ago 2022)

*Viajar a Estonia - Lonely Planet*
_Con una confianza recién descubierta, *Estonia* se *ha liberado del influjo soviético y ha saltado a los brazos de Europa. El idilio es mutuo: Europa está perdidamente enamorada de Tallin* y muchos viajeros acuden atraídos por esa cautivadora combinación de encantos nórdicos y de Europa oriental_

Puajjjj


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *La ejecutante es una ciudadana de Ucrania, identificada como Natalia Vovk, que tras cometer el crimen huyó a Estonia. *
> 
> 
> ...



O sea, que nos están diciendo que el objetivo sí era ella. Yo por el momento recojo con pinzas esta afirmación, y más cuando existe al menos un testimonio que habla de un cambio de última hora por el cual Alexander Dugin no subió a ese auto.


----------



## lokeno100 (22 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Habrá que leerse las instrucciones.
> 
> Me cago en la puta, yo he estado tomando una cada día desde febrero, por si acaso:
> 
> ...





Entonces la hora llegará algún día al paquia? En la tele una vez salieron riéndose de los que compraron pastillas de yodo.

saludos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El coche de la asesina:




*Natalya Pavlovna Vovk*, nacida *Natalya Pavlovna Shaban*. A saber...








También se habla de una supuesta hermana, *Sofia Mikhailovna Shaban*.


```
https://twitter.com/Helpful_Hand_SA/status/1561679210363736064
```








¿"Gorriones" ucranianos?


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

HitlersKarma dijo:


> En mi opinión de cuñado de bar Paco Nikolaiev es el objetivo estratégico más importante de la guerra. Permite atacar Odessa, asegura Kherson ... Básicamente da a Rusia el control del Sur.



El control del Sur realmente lo da Kherson y controlar ambos margenes de la ciudad, porque es el punto medio y por donde pasa el Dniepr. Si Rusia decide sentarse ahi los Ucranianos no van a pasar aunque conquisten todo el banco occidental lo cual parece ya imposible, la puerta esta ahi para seguir avanzando hacia Odessa, Nikolaev primero como has dicho.
Pero la clave para el sur es Kherson, ya que la barrera natural quedo invalidada a las pocas horas del ataque. Ademas de que ahora Crimea tiene un corredor de tierra con Rusia


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas datos del atentado:



Ya saben el nombre, la talla de sus bragas y la marca de tampones que usa... esa está bien jodida y alguno más por Kiev debe estar con el culo prieto.


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se pueden blindar los drones contra eso, pero contra proyectiles pesaría demasiado.



Depende la señal, el caso mas famoso de esto es como America perdio literalmente su dron mas avanzado hace unos años en Iran, que con ayuda China o Rusa logro aterrizarlo en perfectas condicioens y estudiarlo.
Probablemente suplantaron la señal GPS para confundir al dron sobre su localizacion, vamos que hay muchas particularidades y tipos de ataque en el tema de señales ...








Iran–U.S. RQ-170 incident - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Ya el 13 de abril incluimos a Natalia Vovk, de apellido de soltera Shaban, autora del atentado en el que murió Daria Dugina.

Miembro del regimiento nacionalista Azov, una foto de su tarjeta de identificación cuelga en Nemesis...

Ahora completaremos su perfil en detalle. Mm-hmm.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me









_La incluyeron en_ https://nemez1da.ru/naczistskie-pod...ban-natalya-pavlovna-shaban-natalya-pavlivna/


----------



## Marx lo dijo (22 Ago 2022)

Aviso a navegantes, se habla poco de la Hiperinflación que le espera a Europa como no se llegue a un acuerdo con Rusia. El invierno puede ser muy largo. Estábamos avisados. Los Inviernos Rusos no perdonan.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Al menos 15 heridos en el bombardeo del puente Antonivskyy por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con lanzacohetes HIMARS

Así lo informó TASS, citando a un representante de los servicios de emergencia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El coche de la asesina:



A lo que parece, ya llegó a Kiev. La ficha del coche puesto a la venta es de hoy a las 11:28.

Esa rata ya está muerta. Sólo falta que se dé cuenta.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Ucrania ha ideado un gesto especial: el "tridente de la independencia", que resultó ser un gesto de argot muy vulgar

El nuevo gesto se ha inventado para que los ucranianos puedan felicitarse por su "independencia" no sólo con palabras. Pero, como suele ocurrir en la Ucrania creativa, el gesto se ha convertido en una literal vergüenza española. En el argot, el gesto es una representación de desviación y perversión sexual.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Otro grupo de militantes ucranianos se ha dado cuenta de que son "carne de cañón".

Esta vez un pelotón de ametralladoras del 42º batallón subordinado a la 117ª brigada del TRO de la provincia de Cherkasy fue abandonado a su suerte.

En un día de lucha sin el armamento y el entrenamiento adecuados, el pelotón se quedó con 43 hombres y 26 en las filas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Los residentes de Odessa han visto esta mañana banderas rusas e inscripciones en uno de los edificios residenciales: "Odessa es una ciudad rusa".

Anteriormente informamos de que en Odessa empezaron a aparecer inscripciones de "Odessa es Rusia".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Vrublevsky, embajador extraordinario y plenipotenciario de Ucrania en Kazajistán, concedió una entrevista a sus compañeros nazis kazajos:

"Intentamos matar al mayor número posible de ellos. Cuanto más matemos a los rusos ahora, menos tendrán que matar nuestros hijos. Eso es todo", dijo Vrublevsky.

Estas declaraciones y entrevistas de funcionarios del país demuestran que las ideas del nazismo y el terrorismo han germinado profundamente en todos los estratos de la sociedad ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Treefrog (22 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, se habla poco de la Hiperinflación que le espera a Europa como no se llegue a un acuerdo con Rusia. El invierno puede ser muy largo. Estábamos avisados. Los Inviernos Rusos no perdonan.



Las empresas alemanas eran rentables a un coste de 35 Euros por MWh (mega Watt hora)

Este artículo que enlazo , es sólo de hace 1 año, ahi pone el Shock que singificaría para las empresas que el coste de la energía subiese al doble , unos 70 MWh, ese aumento era sólo el resultado de las políticas criminales plandémicas y la inflación provocada por la emisión sin límites.









Energiewirtschaft: Der Strompreis-Schock: Industrie zahlt so viel wie seit einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr


Die Kosten für Elektrizität klettern immer höher – und bringen vor allem Mittelständler in die Bredouille. Energiepolitiker schlagen Alarm.




www.handelsblatt.com





Eso era Junio de 2021.

Ahora nos estamos acercando a los 400 Euros por MWh, alguien piensa que podemos resistir eso?


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Militantes ucranianos atacan la central hidroeléctrica de Energodar, con víctimas mortales

Ha aparecido en Internet un vídeo de testigos presenciales. En una de las imágenes, un hombre descubre, tras el bombardeo, un coche con un taxista muerto por la metralla en los alrededores de la central hidroeléctrica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Depende la señal, el caso mas famoso de esto es como America perdio literalmente su dron mas avanzado hace unos años en Iran, que con ayuda China o Rusa logro aterrizarlo en perfectas condicioens y estudiarlo.
> Probablemente suplantaron la señal GPS para confundir al dron sobre su localizacion, vamos que hay muchas particularidades y tipos de ataque en el tema de señales ...
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, recuerdo el caso. Menudo cachondeo disfrutaron los iranís con aquello... y nosotros. Pero contestaba al compañero que hablaba de pulsos electromagnéticos, eso otro es hackearlo, lo que supone un problema cuando hablamos de un ataque múltiple. Igualmente sucede con el pulso electromagnético, como ha comentado @Alvin Red requiere demasiada energía. Por eso apuesto por un sistema de ametralladora tipo gatling de 9 mm, o incluso con la munición popularmente conocida como '22' (0,22 pulgadas) o en cristiano: 5'6 X 15 mm. Sistema guiado por un modelo de radar susceptible solo a pequeños objetos. Incluso se podría implementar un sistema de detección acústico, dado que las hélices suelen ser muy sonoras y en un rango de frecuencia estrecho. O también un 'eco-radar' similar a lo que usan en el mundo natural los murciélagos, y esto es especialmente interesante dado el poco material férreo de los drones.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (22 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Viajar a Estonia - Lonely Planet*
> _Con una confianza recién descubierta, *Estonia* se *ha liberado del influjo soviético y ha saltado a los brazos de Europa. El idilio es mutuo: Europa está perdidamente enamorada de Tallin* y muchos viajeros acuden atraídos por esa cautivadora combinación de encantos nórdicos y de Europa oriental_
> 
> Puajjjj



Buenas putes y alchol barato......Siljaline TallinnLink son mis pastores...


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> Buenas putes y alchol barato......Siljaline TallinnLink son mis pastores...



Y no te olvides del Skype, el Skype XD


----------



## Marx lo dijo (22 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Las empresas alemanas eran rentables a un coste de 35 Euros por MWh (mega Watt hora)
> 
> Este artículo que enlazo , es sólo de hace 1 año, ahi pone el Shock que singificaría para las empresas que el coste de la energía subiese al doble , unos 70 MWh, ese aumento era sólo el resultado de las políticas criminales plandémicas y la inflación provocada por la emisión sin límites.
> 
> ...



Realmente es suicida.

Peligra el Euro. Y la UE.

Alguien ha cometido un catastrófico error de cálculo estratégico.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Perdón, me he equivocado de hijo de puta, es el hortzaks


----------



## pgas (22 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Alexander Dugin: Las élites aún no han entendido que "eso" es para siempre*
> 
> Radio Komsomolskaya Pravda emite a Sergei Mardan. Hablaremos con Alexander Dugin, filósofo ruso.
> 
> ...




me autocito porque en la entrevista reseñada hay un preámbulo, que ayer obvié por su extensión, muy interesante por la forma en que Dugin ve la figura de Putin

А. Dugin:

_Por eso, lo que está ocurriendo en la SWO, lo que empezó hace cuatro meses, es un cambio en la historia fundamental. Tanto a medio como a largo plazo, y en una perspectiva tan fundamental. Hace poco tuve una discusión con algunas personas muy serias sobre quién inició la SWO. No es una pregunta tan obvia. Algunos dijeron que los estadounidenses lo impusieron, otros que los ucranianos lo instigaron. Algunos dicen que nosotros lo empezamos. Y creo que, quién empezó, tiene una respuesta, tal vez no tan obvia, que comenzó por sí mismo._

С. Mardan:

_- Esa es una gran respuesta. Me gusta._

А. Dugin:

_- Aquí ha empezado. Y ahora no importa quién empezó. Aquí está, y definitivamente no puede ser llamado de nuevo. Y ahora sólo tenemos que pensar en lo que significa, a qué conduce, cuándo ganamos, qué pasa después. Si aceptamos que ha comenzado, y sólo pensamos en ello, el que haya comenzado, ¿qué se deduce de ello? Eso ya es suficiente para una conversación importante e interesante._

S. Mardan:

_- Los políticos viven y trabajan en este contexto de rapidez. Y toman decisiones. Es usted y puedo hablar de ello con calma y sin prisas. Ponte en el lugar de Putin. Parece que, desde el punto de vista ni siquiera de la filosofía, ni siquiera de la eternidad, sino simplemente desde el punto de vista de la historia rusa no muy profunda, cuatro meses de campaña militar no es ni siquiera el comienzo, es así, las batallas en la vanguardia han comenzado. Tal como se lanzan los unos a los otros. Al mismo tiempo, creo que todos los sondeos de opinión que se ponen sobre la mesa del Comandante en Jefe se refieren al hecho de que ya estamos viendo algo de fatiga emocional, de agotamiento. En este momento su valoración, de Vladímir Vladimirovich, ha alcanzado un máximo del 81%, pero después del Año Nuevo entramos en una zona de riesgo.

Hablando del tiempo de TikTok, esto es lo que queremos decir. Y los que están al otro lado de la barrera, como dicen en Donbas, en Alemania, en Francia y en Estados Unidos, lo tienen aún más difícil. ¿Cuatro meses allí? Piensan en la categorización de dos semanas._

А. Dugin:

_- Los que no nos interesan, los que están detrás de una cinta. Cuanto más finamente piensen, en segmentos más cortos, más fragmentados, más rentables seremos. Harán movimientos tontos incluso a medio plazo. Y en ese sentido, me preocupa más cuando empezamos a pensar así.

¿Qué está haciendo Putin? ¿Quién es Putin? Putin es comprensible. Cada acción que realiza, su apariencia, todo está claro, si toda la historia de Rusia desde Vladimir el Sol Rojo hasta Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, incluyendo la mitología, hemos tenido un personaje tan interesante como Volotomon Volotomonovich, que representaba al zar de los zares. Fue descrito como un gigante. Y su otro nombre era Volodimer Volodimerovich. Putin está inscrito en algún lugar de la mitología rusa. Si leemos el Libro de las Palomas, entonces entre Volotomon Volotomonovich y el Zar Davyd Evseevich encontraremos a Volodimer Volodimerovich como el gran Zar ruso, Zar de los Zares._

***********

¿elevar a Putin al panteón ruso no sería un culto a la personalidad? quizá, pero también hemos visto que Dugin le critica por no delegar decisiones, lo cual no le convierte en su enemigo como insinúan malévolamente los tontánicos, sino todo lo contrario


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Realmente es suicida.
> 
> Peligra el Euro. Y la UE.
> 
> Alguien ha cometido un catastrófico error de cálculo estratégico.



Asistir a las orgias de Amsterdam con el carnet en la raja del culo es mu maaaalo....


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cómo ibas a saberlo? En el teleprinter nada más que te mandan la bazofia propagandística, sólo eres un chiquilicuatre correveydile, para lo mollar usan a otra gente


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Las empresas alemanas eran rentables a un coste de 35 Euros por MWh (mega Watt hora)
> 
> Este artículo que enlazo , es sólo de hace 1 año, ahi pone el Shock que singificaría para las empresas que el coste de la energía subiese al doble , unos 70 MWh, ese aumento era sólo el resultado de las políticas criminales plandémicas y la inflación provocada por la emisión sin límites.
> 
> ...



Todo el tinglado de la ue y el euro se basaba en la estrategia anglo de usar las materias de Rusia para destruirla.

Y eso requería energía barata y por eso se bajó artificialmente el precio del petroleo (del que dependen el resto de hc) con sus marionetas árabes. 

En esta fase del partido el plan les ha salido mal y la solución/patada hacia adelante de los satanicos anglos ha sido quemar las naves y destruir lo que habían hecho en la anterior fase que ya no les vale .

por supuesto como racistas genocidas que son, los europeos siempre les han sudado la polla y no pestañearán si nos mandan al infierno nuclear, mientras a ellos No les afecte.

por suerte llegó Tito Putin y sus hipersónicos para poner equilibro en la partida y asegurar que esta vez si, los primeros en probar las delicias metálicas del uranio serán ellos


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Desde 1953 en Ejército de Franco es un auxiliar de los Bastardos, como el Ejercito de la República de Vietnam ARVN


----------



## Argentium (22 Ago 2022)

*La energía anual de referencia en Alemania alcanza por primera vez los 700 EU/MWH*
14:38 || 22/08/2022


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Todo el tinglado de la ue y el euro se basaba en la estrategia anglo de usar las materias de Rusia para destruirla.
> 
> Y eso requería energía barata y por eso se bajó artificialmente el precio del petroleo (del que dependen el resto de hc) con sus marionetas árabes.
> 
> ...



Hay un forero recientemente registrado en esta mierda de foro haciendose pasar por ti, cuidado


----------



## chapuzator (22 Ago 2022)

Problemas tésnicos y corte en el telediario de Telecinco mientras cuentan lo buenos que son los ucranianos por matar a la hija de sucolega?


----------



## Plutarko (22 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La energía anual de referencia en Alemania alcanza por primera vez los 700 EU/MWH*
> 14:38 || 22/08/2022



Vamos a flipar este invierno, a ver si llegamos a octubre.






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hay un forero recientemente registrado en esta mierda de foro haciendose pasar por ti, cuidado



Curiosamente es anterior a mi regristo aunque yo no le había leído antes de ponérmelo. No es un cm de los que pululan. 

No soy tan importante creo yo, solo un español encambronado


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Viajar a Estonia - Lonely Planet*
> _Con una confianza recién descubierta, *Estonia* se *ha liberado del influjo soviético y ha saltado a los brazos de Europa. El idilio es mutuo: Europa está perdidamente enamorada de Tallin* y muchos viajeros acuden atraídos por esa cautivadora combinación de encantos nórdicos y de Europa oriental_
> 
> Puajjjj



Cuando hablan de Europa no se estarán refiriendo a la UE porque Europa es Rusia, Islandia, Hungría, etc.. no solo la UE


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

chapuzator dijo:


> Problemas tésnicos y corte en el telediario de Telecinco mientras cuentan lo buenos que son los ucranianos por matar a la hija de sucolega?



"¡Corta, cortaa, no me lo creo ni yo!"


----------



## Treefrog (22 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La energía anual de referencia en Alemania alcanza por primera vez los 700 EU/MWH*
> 14:38 || 22/08/2022



Estaba muy desactualizado con lo de 400 Euros el MWh ... Se viene el guano

Recordemos que en 2020 estaba a 35 Euros ...


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando hablan de Europa no se estarán refiriendo a la UE porque Europa es Rusia, Islandia, Hungría, etc.. no solo la UE



La UE es Europa, como el Mundo Libre son USA y sus putitas.


----------



## Zappa (22 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Vamos a flipar este invierno, a ver si llegamos a octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[IRONICO]*
Pero era necesario para... para...

Para salvaguardar la antiquísima tradición de democracia en Ucrania, que son como los Suecos, pero aún más mejores y más demócratas de toda la vida, y para nada tenían montada ya una tangana como las que hay en Sudán, Yemen y sitios así.

Eso era.

Y como hicimos en Yemen y Sudán, así como con China cuando encerró a los muslimes de allí, Europa no se echa atrás.

Moriremos de frío por algo que es de una gran relevancia para nosotros como bloque independiente de EEUU     
*[/IRONICO]*

En fin, que alguien me diga que esto no es una maniobra para joder a la UE, porque les ha salido redondo si era para eso.

Esperad un mes.
Sólo un mes.

Que llegue la fresca.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

*El Presidente de Rusia ha enviado sus condolencias en relación con el asesinato de Daria Dugina:*

_"Queridos Alexander y Natalia, por favor, aceptad mis sinceras condolencias y palabras de apoyo en relación con la terrible e irreparable pérdida que os ha ocurrido.
Un crimen despreciable y cruel truncó la vida de Daria Dugina, una persona brillante y con talento, con un verdadero corazón ruso: amable, cariñoso, receptivo y abierto.

Periodista, científica, filósofa, corresponsal de guerra, sirvió honestamente al pueblo, a la Patria, demostrando con sus actos lo que significa ser un patriota de Rusia. Daria Dugina será siempre recordada por sus familiares y amigos, sus socios y compañeros de armas. Fuerza y valor para ti en esta hora de dolor."_









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

*Rusia tendrá "todas las razones para tomar medidas duras" contra Estonia si las autoridades estonias se niegan a extraditar a la ciudadana ucraniana Natalya Vovk.*

Así lo afirmó el primer jefe adjunto del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Consejo de Seguridad, Volodymyr Dzhabarov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (22 Ago 2022)

Olafo y el gas







a 3000 eur los 1000 m3


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Zelensky está muy preocupado porque la gente de su entorno le engaña a menudo

El presidente turco Erdogan dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *[IRONICO]*
> Pero era necesario para... para...
> 
> Para salvaguardar la antiquísima tradición de democracia en Ucrania, que son como los Suecos, pero aún más mejores y más demócratas de toda la vida, y para nada tenían montada ya una tangana como las que hay en Sudán, Yemen y sitios así.
> ...



"En el año 2.000 Estados Unidos necesitará el 100% de las materias primas del mundo para mantener su American Way of Life" John Brunner, "Todos sobre Zanzibar" 1974, premio Nebula.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky está muy preocupado porque la gente de su entorno le engaña a menudo
> 
> El presidente turco Erdogan dijo.
> 
> ...



Es que sin un buen regidor, no hay manera de interpetar bien en TV.


----------



## Zappa (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "En el año 2.000 Estados Unidos necesitará el 100% de las materias primas del mundo para mantener su American Way of Life" John Brunner, "Todos sobre Zanzibar" 1974, premio Nebula.



*"Comercio con todas las naciones, ALIANZAS CON NINGUNA, debería ser nuestro motto"* - Thomas Jefferson -

Parece mentira que los fenicios estos hayan logrado convencer al mundo de que *"estamos por vosotros, gente"*, cuando la realidad es más bien *"estáis para nosotros"*


----------



## cobasy (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El coche de la asesina:



Ese coche no va a tener mucha salida


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

*Primera declaración del filósofo y activista social Alexander Dugin desde la muerte de su hija Daria*

El empresario Konstantin Malofeev ha publicado una declaración de Alexander Dugin a petición suya:
_"Como todos ustedes saben, como resultado del ataque terrorista llevado a cabo por el régimen nazi ucraniano, mi hija Daria Dugin fue brutalmente asesinada en una explosión el 20 de agosto cuando regresaba del festival "Tradición" cerca de Moscú. Era una bella ortodoxa, una patriota, una corresponsal de guerra, una experta en el canal central y una filósofa. Sus discursos e informes eran siempre perspicaces, informados y comedidos. Nunca llamó a la violencia ni a la guerra.
Fue una estrella emergente en sus inicios.

Los enemigos de Rusia la mataron a escondidas, de forma solapada. Pero nosotros, nuestro pueblo, no podemos ser quebrantados ni siquiera por golpes tan intolerables. Querían aplastar nuestra voluntad con un terror sangriento contra los mejores y más vulnerables de entre nosotros. Pero no tendrán éxito. No es sólo venganza o revancha lo que nuestros corazones anhelan, es demasiado mezquino, demasiado poco ruso. Sólo queremos nuestra Victoria. Mi hija puso su vida de soltera en su altar. ¡Así que gana, por favor! Queríamos criarla para que fuera una niña inteligente y una heroína. Que inspire a los hijos de nuestra patria al heroísmo también ahora"_, dijo Alexander Dugin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Deben estar contentisimos con eeuu y la otan con lo de taiwan



Y en Taiwan? qué piensan ellos de todo?
Lo peor no es que no le importe una mierda, lo peor es que vosotros hayáis decidido que otros deben pensar por la gente, eso es lo peor, todo camuflado en la más absurda ideología estatista y colectivista, todo con propaganda fácil y sencilla, que aunque parece hecha para tontos, como que cuela, lo que deja en mal lugar a todo aquél que compra esa propaganda


----------



## Zappa (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Primera declaración del filósofo y activista social Alexander Dugin desde la muerte de su hija Daria*
> 
> El empresario Konstantin Malofeev ha publicado una declaración de Alexander Dugin a petición suya:
> _"Como todos ustedes saben, como resultado del ataque terrorista llevado a cabo por el régimen nazi ucraniano, mi hija Daria Dugin fue brutalmente asesinada en una explosión el 20 de agosto cuando regresaba del festival "Tradición" cerca de Moscú. Era una bella ortodoxa, una patriota, una corresponsal de guerra, una experta en el canal central y una filósofa. Sus discursos e informes eran siempre perspicaces, informados y comedidos. Nunca llamó a la violencia ni a la guerra.
> ...



Eso no suena a arrasamiento con fuego nuclear.

A seguir remando tocan.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 22, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 102nd Territorial Defence Brigade near Poltavka with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 28th Mechanized Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 22 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 102ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU cerca de Poltavka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Luparevo;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 72ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Zaitsevo;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 12ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zelenodolsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Rogan;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Soledar;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 drones ucranianos cerca de Egorovka, Blagodatnoye y Stepnoye en la RPD, Chkalovo en la región de Kherson y Dvurechnoye en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 13 cohetes cerca de Kakhovka, en la región de Kherson.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sigo sin entender qué le lleva a pensar que todo lo que ve está preparado por una mente preclara y oculta. Y creo que nunca le convenceré de lo contrario, porque entramos en el terreno de la fe. Usted lo llama usar la razón, pero no es así: es buscarle la vuelta a los hechos para que encajen con lo que vd cree.



Pero
¿ cuántas horas te has pasado a lo largo de tu vida jugando a los videojuegos ?

me parece interesante que me lo digas, si no tiene mayor importancia para ti no sé por qué lo ocultas.

Puedo afirmar sin la menor duda, que esta guerra utiliza el esquema de los videojuegos porque va destinada a la generación de la play, de la misma manera que el coronavirus utilizó el sincretismo religioso del cristianismo para implantarse tan fácilmente en los países cristianos ya que los africanos y resto del planeta pasaron de todo el tema.

Por mucho que manipulasen en los informativos ,ni en la India, ni en Pakistán, ni en Afganistán , ni en ningún otro lado la gente llevaba mascarillas ni se vacunó.


Dicho de otra manera, los países que no sufrieron el coronavirus no saben ni dónde está Ucrania






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

¡Fuera de aquí, ucranianos!

Mis suscriptores dicen que han sido testigos de que los refugiados ucranianos NO son bienvenidos en el sur de Europa. Como dicen, se trata de Serbia en particular. Los lugareños están cansados del mal comportamiento de los ucranianos y de su postura como si todo el mundo les debiera algo.

_"¡Queridos refugiados ucranianos!
Nos habéis traído el desastre económico y queréis tenerlo todo gratis a costa de los demás. Coged vuestra OTAN y marchaos a vuestro país"._









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Military Situation In Ukraine On August 22, 2022 (Map Update)
> 
> 
> Russia struck the AFU 102nd Territorial Defence Brigade near Poltavka with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 28th Mechanized Brigade...
> ...



Menos alta precisión y mas larala.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Sobre el bombardeo del puente Antonov.
El puente sufrió daños, otro agujero en el pavimento. La travesía en ferry también se vio afectada.
Se informa de dos muertos, tres desaparecidos (del equipo de mantenimiento) y 15 heridos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

La artillería de las "*O*тважных" continúa su misión de desnacionalizar Ucrania

El escuadrón de la unidad de artillería autopropulsada 2S3 Acacia de 152 mm destruye los bastiones de los militantes ucranianos atrincherados cerca de la aldea de Ivano-Daryevka. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abstenuto (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya flipe que tiene el imbécil ese de Galileo


----------



## UsufructO (22 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> @lokeno100 te quedan pastillitas?



Todavía no se ha tirado al volcán @lokeno100 ?... Todo esto es por su culpa, se tenia que tirar a Pacovolcan para apaciguar la ira de los Dioses... Tírate al volcán cabrón!!!.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)

MOSCÚ, 22 de agosto. /TASS/. El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolay Patrushev, cree que Estados Unidos puede dejar de pagar su deuda en un futuro próximo.

Hablando en las consultas con colegas de los países de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN), que tuvieron lugar el lunes a través de un enlace de video, señaló que la deuda nacional de EE. UU. ha superado los $ 30 billones y la deuda de Japón ha llegado a casi $ 10 billones. Según Patrushev, "teniendo en cuenta esa dinámica, hay muchas razones para creer que en el futuro previsible estos países tendrán problemas para pagar esta deuda".

"Como resultado, Washington incumplirá, como ya lo ha hecho con respecto a sus obligaciones con Rusia. Los activos financieros de cualquier estado denominados en dólares estadounidenses y euros simplemente serán robados", concluyó Patrushev.

Llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que los precios de los alimentos y la energía en el mundo han subido principalmente por "la imprenta que opera en Estados Unidos y Europa".

“La razón principal del aumento en los precios de los alimentos y la energía es la imprenta que opera en EE. UU. y Europa. Durante la pandemia, se produjo la mayor emisión de dinero en 40 años. Estados Unidos imprimió 5,9 billones de dólares. En cuanto a la carga de la inflación que emerge en esta situación, los occidentales lo trasladan cínicamente a los países en desarrollo”, enfatizó el Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 22 de agosto. /TASS/. El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolay Patrushev, cree que Estados Unidos puede dejar de pagar su deuda en un futuro próximo.
> 
> Hablando en las consultas con colegas de los países de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN), que tuvieron lugar el lunes a través de un enlace de video, señaló que la deuda nacional de EE. UU. ha superado los $ 30 billones y la deuda de Japón ha llegado a casi $ 10 billones. Según Patrushev, "teniendo en cuenta esa dinámica, hay muchas razones para creer que en el futuro previsible estos países tendrán problemas para pagar esta deuda".
> 
> ...



Lo ha dicho con un palillo de dientes en la boca.


----------



## ROBOTECH (22 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 22 de agosto. /TASS/. El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolay Patrushev, cree que Estados Unidos puede dejar de pagar su deuda en un futuro próximo.
> 
> Hablando en las consultas con colegas de los países de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN), que tuvieron lugar el lunes a través de un enlace de video, señaló que la deuda nacional de EE. UU. ha superado los $ 30 billones y la deuda de Japón ha llegado a casi $ 10 billones. Según Patrushev, "teniendo en cuenta esa dinámica, hay muchas razones para creer que en el futuro previsible estos países tendrán problemas para pagar esta deuda".
> 
> ...



¿Ya van por los 30 billones? Es un no parar...


----------



## bigmaller (22 Ago 2022)

Primerss palabras de Dugin:





My friend Alexander Gellievich Dugin thanks everyone who has expressed condolences on the death of his daughter Dasha. He asked me to publish this text::

“As you all know, as a result of a terrorist attack carried out by the Nazi Ukrainian regime, on August 20, when returning from the Tradition festival near Moscow, my daughter Daria Dugina was brutally killed by an explosion in front of my eyes.

She was a beautiful Orthodox girl, a patriot, a military correspondent, an expert on the central channels, and a philosopher. Her speeches and reporting have always been profound, grounded and restrained. She never called for violence and war.
She was a rising star at the beginning of her journey. The enemies of Russia meanly, stealthily killed her...

But we, our people, cannot be broken even by such unbearable blows. They wanted to crush our will with bloody terror against the best and most vulnerable of us. But they won't get it.

Our hearts yearn for more than just revenge or retribution. It's too petty, not Russian. We only need our Victory. My daughter laid her maiden life on the altar. So win, please!
We wanted to raise her to be smart and a hero.
Let it inspire the sons of our Fatherland to the feat even now.

Farewell to Daria Dugina (Platonova) - a civil memorial service - will be held on August 23 at the Ostankino Television Center (Moscow) at 10 am."


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pero
> ¿ cuántas horas te has pasado a lo largo de tu vida jugando a los videojuegos ?
> 
> me parece interesante que me lo digas, si no tiene mayor importancia para ti no sé por qué lo ocultas.
> ...



Veo errores, clichés y prejuicios racistas en cada frase de su texto, sinceramente no sé de qué cabeza inteligente puede salir algo como que "los países que no sufrieron el coronavirus no saben ni dónde está Ucrania". En resumen, ignorancia en grado sumo.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 22 de agosto. /TASS/. El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Nikolay Patrushev, cree que Estados Unidos puede dejar de pagar su deuda en un futuro próximo.
> 
> Hablando en las consultas con colegas de los países de la Asociación de Naciones del Sudeste Asiático (ASEAN), que tuvieron lugar el lunes a través de un enlace de video, señaló que la deuda nacional de EE. UU. ha superado los $ 30 billones y la deuda de Japón ha llegado a casi $ 10 billones. Según Patrushev, "teniendo en cuenta esa dinámica, hay muchas razones para creer que en el futuro previsible estos países tendrán problemas para pagar esta deuda".
> 
> ...




A ver, si es cierto que las "paguitas por la pandemia" en muchas zonas es una de las causas de la inflación, pero yo me pregunto una cosa...

Qué coño hace el secretaria de SEGURIDAD DE RUSIA hablando de eso? si es de SEGURIDAD, habla de oidas y de lo que no conoce, además de lo que no le compete por su puesto...

Pero vamos, que la coherencia...no es el fuerte de algunas personas...


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine, Slavyansk-Kramatorsk Region, On August 22, 2022 (Map Update)


Russian-led forces took control of the village of Zaitseve; Russian-led forces took control of the village of Datcha; Clashes between...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania, región de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, el 22 de agosto de 2022







 Las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia tomaron el control de la aldea de Zaitseve;
 Las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia tomaron el control de la aldea de Datcha;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la ciudad de Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la zona de Kodema;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la zona de Ivano-Daryivka.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Ago 2022)

*Comemos todas o el gobernador al río*



De los catorce barcos que han partido desde los puertos del Mar Negro con grano ucraniano, ninguno tiene un país africano como lugar de destino. Solo uno transporta trigo: se han priorizado productos que sirven como pienso para la ganadería industrial

_La alimentación no es una mercancía_ fue uno de los primeros lemas que, bordado en gorras o serigrafiado en camisetas y banderas, enarbolaron las gentes de La Vía Campesina por todo el mundo. Argumentaban, con razón, que un derecho humano vital no podía dejarse en manos del libre mercado. Como la salud o la educación, la alimentación debería estar garantizada universalmente, a la vez que se satisface el quehacer de quienes producen los alimentos, campesinas y campesinos. Pero no es así, y estos días estamos apreciando uno más, y muy dramático, de los muchos ejemplos que lo ratifican.

Como se ha venido repitiendo, la especialización en la agricultura de cereales de las regiones afectadas por la guerra de Ucrania es una (la más importante es la especulación) de las razones de la subida del precio de los alimentos que está provocando una crisis alimentaria muy severa. Por eso se ha seguido con mucho interés las –dicen– complicadas negociaciones para reabrir, el pasado 1 de agosto, el comercio marítimo de granos desde los puertos del Mar Negro. Todos los dirigentes políticos se han felicitado porque así se “garantiza la seguridad alimentaria”, especialmente para las zonas más castigadas, como buena parte de África.

Naciones Unidas ha puesto en marcha una página web para conocer los movimientos de los barcos del Mar Negro y lo que vemos le da la razón a La Vía Campesina: los granos de Ucrania, como una mercancía más, se sienten atraídos por una fuerza centrípeta que los dirige hacia los países ricos, allí donde se acumula el poder del capital. De los catorce barcos que hasta ahora han partido, ninguno tiene un país africano como lugar de llegada. Los destinos son Turquía, Italia, Irlanda, Inglaterra, China y Corea del Sur. Solo uno partió hacia otra de las zonas afectadas por la inflación alimentaria, Líbano, pero según _The New York Times_ este cargamento está retenido y buscando comprador. No aparece en el listado, pero la información de este periódico explica que el Programa Mundial de Alimentos sí ha fletado un barco para lugares como Yemen o Somalia.

Llama también la atención que de los catorce barcos en tránsito, solo uno lleva trigo.

Nueve van cargados de maíz, tres con girasol y uno con soja. Es decir, la fuerza centrípeta del dinero da prioridad a la comercialización de productos que, mayoritariamente, van a ser convertidos en pienso para engordar la ganadería industrial. Tanto que estos meses hemos hablado del trigo de Ucrania, de momento, para muchas personas ni hoy ni mañana habrá pan.

Es tiempo de recordar los episodios que se repitieron en Castilla, en el siglo XIX, cuando ante la especulación con los alimentos, la población, sobre todo las mujeres, como canta Guille Jové, decidieron que “o comemos todas, o el gobernador al río”.


----------



## Treefrog (22 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Ya van por los 30 billones? Es un no parar...



Ese el único "Hockey stick" que nos debería preocupar, y no el del 1,5 grados Celsius desde 1850.
Y probablemente sea ese hockey stick la causa de la plandemia y la serie de guerras que estamos empezando a ver.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos bombardearon Novaya Kakhovka

Se ve una gran columna de humo y fuego en el lugar de las llegadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> https://au.topnews.media/ukraine/th...by-the-national-republican-army-world-tsn-ua/










*El Ejército Nacional Republicano asumió la responsabilidad del asesinato de la hija del ideólogo del "mundo ruso" Daria Dugina.*
Organización indicó que sus miembros incluyen activistas rusos, militares y partidarios que están en contra del régimen de Putin.
Sobre esto se dice en la declaración del Ejército Nacional Republicano, que fue distribuido por el canal de telegramas "Rospartizan".
*La declaración dice que los miembros de la ANR se oponen a la guerra iniciada por Rusia*
“Declaramos al presidente Putin un usurpador del poder y un criminal de guerra que modificó la Constitución, desató una guerra fratricida entre los pueblos eslavos y envió soldados rusos a ciertas muertes sin sentido. Pobres y ataúdes para algunos, los palacios para otros son la esencia de su política."- dice la declaración.
El Ejército Nacional Republicano ha declarado que su objetivo es "destruir a Putin" y que todos los funcionarios rusos son cómplices del crimen del usurpador. Allí, también advirtieron a los funcionarios rusos que si no renunciaban al poder, serían "destruidos"."
La organización también declaró su disposición a destruir la carga militar en el territorio de la Federación de Rusia. También pidieron a las fuerzas de seguridad y a los militares que dejen las armas y se nieguen a llevar a cabo los decretos criminales del régimen de Putin.
*Un ex diputado de la Duma del Estado habló sobre una organización secreta en Rusia*
La opositora rusa y ex diputada de Derjuma Ilya Ponomaryov declarado, que "hay rusos maravillosos" que hicieron su trabajo ayer. Dijo que se le acercaron personas que dijeron que estaban luchando contra el régimen en Rusia.
“Establecimos contacto. Nos pidieron asistencia metódica y material. Hubo un momento en que varios hombres quedaron bajo la vigilancia del FSB, varios fueron asesinados en la región de Volgogrado. Ayer recibimos un mensaje con un manifiesto y nos dijeron que siguiéramos las noticias. Insinuamos dónde seguir y qué tal alrededor de las 10:00 p.m. recibimos un mensaje sobre lo que sucedió ”, dijo Ponomaryev.
Agregó que al principio pensaron que Dugin y su hija habían muerto. Sin embargo, había otro hombre en el automóvil, cuya identidad no se revela en la Federación de Rusia. Ponomaryov enfatizó que tanto Dugin como su hija eran objetivos de la NRA
Se recordará que los propagandistas y políticos rusos reaccionaron a la muerte de Daria Dugina (también conocida como Daria Platonova) hija del filósofo, ideólogo del "mundo ruso" Oleksandr Dugin.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Perdón, me he equivocado de hijo de puta, es el hortzaks



Basura OTAN.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Veo errores, clichés y prejuicios racistas en cada frase de su texto, sinceramente no sé de qué cabeza inteligente puede salir algo como que "los países que no sufrieron el coronavirus no saben ni dónde está Ucrania". En resumen, ignorancia en grado sumo.



ya, pero no me dices qué porcentaje de tu tiempo lo dedicas a la play y a la pornografía, que es lo que realmente define a un hombre.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Basura OTAN.



Yo tengo otra hipótesis: "Creo esto porque si lo digo alguien me considerará en mejor estima..."


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Rusia ha solicitado una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el martes sobre la situación en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. Además, el 25 de agosto se celebrará una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de la Duma Estatal sobre la ZNPP.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo tengo otra hipótesis: "Creo esto porque si lo digo alguien me considerará en mejor estima..."



Es usted rápido pillándolas. Recuerdo una entrevista que le hicieron a Don Jorge V. en TVE1, Don Jorge sacó a colación el tema de las matanzas en el Donbass por los nazis, el entrevistador no hacia mas que repetir: "Pues no me he enterado de nada de eso, le repito que yo no me he enterado de nada de eso, ¡¡YO NO ME ENTERADO DE NADA DE ESOOOOO!!"


----------



## Zappa (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es usted rápido pillándolas. Recuerdo una entrevista que le hicieron a Don Jorge V. en TVE1, Don Jorge sacó a colación el tema de las matanzas en el Donbass por los nazis, el entrevistador no hacia mas que repetir: "Pues no me he enterado de nada de eso, le repito que yo no me he enterado de nada de eso, ¡¡YO NO ME ENTERADO DE NADA DE ESOOOOO!!"


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y en Taiwan? qué piensan ellos de todo?
> Lo peor no es que no le importe una mierda, lo peor es que vosotros hayáis decidido que otros deben pensar por la gente, eso es lo peor, todo camuflado en la más absurda ideología estatista y colectivista, todo con propaganda fácil y sencilla, que aunque parece hecha para tontos, como que cuela, lo que deja en mal lugar a todo aquél que compra esa propaganda



Se van formando dos bloques... lo que no puedes decir es que rusia esta aislada pq no lo está...

El mundo masl que te pese se hace multipolar y muchos lo estamos deseando


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Efectivamente, hará un par de semanas que la daban por conquistada los rusos , aquí sugerí a la putipandi cautela ya que todavía no estaba al 100% y más por esa zona donde avances de 500 metros pueden llevar meses .Los típicos exaltados se me echaron encima, que si iba a caer Avdiivka en horas ,que si colapso del frente, que si la gloriosa batalla del aeropuerto etc....
> En fin pajilleros de la guerra, esto es una guerra de trincheras y el frente lleva 2 meses estabilizado.
> Entramos en una fase de la guerra desconocida ,donde los resultados de cualquier estrategia son una incógnita. Aunque puede que sea la famosa guerra de salvas teorizada por Gerasimov y esta es una guerra permanente en la que no hay conquistas, solo bombardeos un poco a la manera de lo que sucede en gaza entre palestinos, hezbola e israelíes



y mariupol como va? sigue resisitiendo?


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Se van formando dos bloques... lo que no puedes decir es que rusia esta aislada pq no lo está...
> 
> El mundo masl que te pese se hace multipolar y muchos lo estamos deseando



Lo que quiere Rusia o China no es un "mundo multipolar", ese cuento te lo has tragado con patatas...


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)

*Publican un video que muestra a la ucraniana sospechosa del asesinato de Daria Dúguina*

Publicado:22 ago 2022 14:30 GMT
En las imágenes se puede ver cómo Natalia Vovk entra en territorio de Rusia, luego se muda a la misma casa que la víctima y, tras el asesinato, abandona el país y huye a Estonia.





Captura de pantallaFSB
El Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia (FSB) publicó este lunes un video que muestra en territorio de Rusia a la ciudadana ucraniana identificada como Natalia Vovk, sospechosa del asesinato de la periodista rusa Daria Dúguina, perpetrado el pasado sábado en la región de Moscú.

En las imágenes se puede ver cómo Natalia Vovk entra en territorio de Rusia, luego se muda al mismo bloque de pisos donde vivía la víctima y, tras el asesinato, abandona el país y huye a Estonia.

Concretamente, la grabación está dividida en cuatro partes: en la primera, la mujer pasa el control fronterizo en un Mini Cooper. En el asiento de copiloto parece encontrarse su hija de 12 años, que la acompañó durante su estancia en Rusia, según reveló anteriormente el FSB.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que quiere Rusia o China no es un "mundo multipolar", ese cuento te lo has tragado con patatas...



Yo solo soy antiotan.... ya me va bien. Y eso no me hace pronada.... Procuro no ver la realidad como una peli de buenos y malos como haceis otros.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los residentes de Odessa han visto esta mañana banderas rusas e inscripciones en uno de los edificios residenciales: "Odessa es una ciudad rusa".
> 
> Anteriormente informamos de que en Odessa empezaron a aparecer inscripciones de "Odessa es Rusia".
> 
> ...



Pues que tengan mucho cuidado... desde luego si les pasa algo en tele 5 no lo van a sacar


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Un troll otánico ha cagado hilo al respecto, y ya me pasé por allí a cantarle las cuarenta en bastos: Comunicado de la organización que se hizo cargo de la voladura del auto de Daria Dugina. DECLARACIÓN DEL EJÉRCITO NACIONAL REPUBLICANO (NRA) DE FEC



Los servicios secretos rusos ya han comunicado quien puso la bomba, tienen todos sus datos y es una agente de los servicios secretos ucranianos que entro en Rusia junto con su hija, puso el explosivo en el coche y salio disparada en direccion a la frontera estonia.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

*Fuertes explosiones en Sebastopol*
Toda la ciudad escuchó las explosiones, según los informes preliminares: las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron objetivos enemigos cerca del Cabo Fiolent.
Se están averiguando los detalles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (22 Ago 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham apenas tiene tiempo para comentar sobre esta guerra , que esta pulverizando el aburrimetro con lecturas que no se veian desde la guerra de los 100 ( 117 ) anos entre Inglaterra y los franco-bretones por la conquista del put%%$#o Castillon .
Por cierto , ganaron los franco-bretones gracias a la " artilleria " . Ahora el clapham entiende por que el Gabor estaba estudiando frances 
En fin , que el clapham esta estudiando para sacarse el carnet de conducir ... las clases son online y lo esta " bordando " 
Le han dicho al clapham que tiene un futuro " brillante " en el pilotaje . Y es que no vale cualquiera . 
El candidato idoneo ( segun dijeron ) debe ser un tipo sin vida social ( autista ) , perfeccionista que quiera ganar mucho dinero 
sin remordimiento moral ...of course  
El clapham es consciente de que cuando se convierta en piloto de drones sera expulsado y sacado a patadas de este hilo pero c'est la vie 
Entre el aburrimiento de " 100 anos de Soledar " y " 100 grandes " . pues no hay color ...
Del asesinato de la hija del filosofo ruso el clapham no comentara porque huele a podrido en Dinamarkavich y ya sabeis que el clapham tiene una teoria para todo , pero apesta a jutia conga cubierta de gusanos . 
Eso si , parece que el " sueno humedo " del clapham con Estonia al fin se va a cumplir ...Alabado sea el Senor 
Hace una semana el clapham hizo una captura de pantalla del frente ...
Nah , para comparar los " avances " de la tropa ruska . Bueno ...1/2 Peski y 1/2 Soledar siguen aun en manos ukras . Really ? 
Por cierto , el clapham ha recibido un mensaje encryptado de su contacto armenia que , por cierto , esta embarazada ...felicidades mama 
Bueno , es ( muy ) probable que aborte asi que mejor callate clapham . 
En cuanto al puente de Antonivski , olvidaos de el . Su importancia " estrategica " es mierda de gallina 
La lentitud del avance ruski es tal ( y la sequia es tan intensa ) que pronto el Dniepr se habra secado y los tanques rusos podran atravezarlo . 
El lecho del rio se abra convertido en una franja de estepa ...
Ya sabeis que el clapham es pesimista como buen seguidor de Schopenhauer , pero el clapham tambien ve el vaso medio lleno , sobretodo cuando ganas el sueldo en dolares y ves como el euro ( y ese zulo en Pintor Rosales ) parece cada dia mas cerca a 1 $ = 0.83 E 
Y esto lo dice el clapham mientras mira con sorna su aire acondicionado encendido las 24 horas ...
El clapham ( que es laico y del pueblo elegido ) reza a San Judas Tadeo para que ocurra un milagro laico y Rusia gane esta guerra , se acabe la put%$#a Europa Hundida y vuelva la peseta ... Vayase Sr Elensky
Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Yo solo soy antiotan.... ya me va bien. Y eso no me hace pronada.... Procuro no ver la realidad como una peli de buenos y malos como haceis otros.



Es que, simplemente, un mundo "multipolar", por definición, es un mundo anclado en un liberalismo que odian esos países y esos gobiernos.
Da igual ser "anti otan" o "pro nada", la realidad es que la civilización humana, en su totalidad, está obligada a entenderse toda ella a base de relaciones comerciales libres. 
Todo lo que no sea eso es un paso atrás, no para unas ideas, sino para el crecimiento de la sociedad (y, por supuesto, de las posibilidades de mejorar la vida)

Rusia o China buscan lo que tiene USA en cuanto a poder global, y es licito que sea así, el problema viene cuando, en lugar de luchar por exportar cultura, lo hacen a base de imponer condiciones culpando todo el tiempo a USA, cuando no tiene mucho que hacer en la política de estos países. 

No sé, cada uno debe pensar bien qué mundo quiere, yo, viendo lo que hizo China durante la pandemia, o viendo la poca calidad democrática y poca diversidad de ideas permitidas en Rusia, me pensaría muy mucho dar mi apoyo a estos gobiernos...

Luego ya, a título cultural o personal, es muy diferente que te guste Rusia porque la visitas y el rollo te mola, es muy diferente


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Yo solo soy antiotan.... ya me va bien. Y eso no me hace pronada.... Procuro no ver la realidad como una peli de buenos y malos como haceis otros.



Es que, simplemente, un mundo "multipolar", por definición, es un mundo anclado en un liberalismo que odian esos países y esos gobiernos.
Da igual ser "anti otan" o "pro nada", la realidad es que la civilización humana, en su totalidad, está obligada a entenderse toda ella a base de relaciones comerciales libres. 
Todo lo que no sea eso es un paso atrás, no para unas ideas, sino para el crecimiento de la sociedad (y, por supuesto, de las posibilidades de mejorar la vida)

Rusia o China buscan lo que tiene USA en cuanto a poder global, y es licito que sea así, el problema viene cuando, en lugar de luchar por exportar cultura, lo hacen a base de imponer condiciones culpando todo el tiempo a USA, cuando no tiene mucho que hacer en la política de estos países. 

No sé, cada uno debe pensar bien qué mundo quiere, yo, viendo lo que hizo China durante la pandemia, o viendo la poca calidad democrática y poca diversidad de ideas permitidas en Rusia, me pensaría muy mucho dar mi apoyo a estos gobiernos...

Luego ya, a título cultural o personal, es muy diferente que te guste Rusia porque la visitas y el rollo te mola, es muy diferente


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Fuertes explosiones en Sebastopol*
> Toda la ciudad escuchó las explosiones, según los informes preliminares: las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron objetivos enemigos cerca del Cabo Fiolent.
> Se están averiguando los detalles.
> 
> ...



¿No tienen AWACS los rusos? ¿Tan dificil es localizar las bases de donde parte esos ataques y lanzar un carpet bombing? en cuando a las ratas locales, Siberia es muy grande.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Estamos comprobando como Rusia está atacando a un país hermano a cara descubierta. 
¿ qué habrán hecho los rusos antes de llegar a las armas ?

¿ eran conspiranoicos aquellos ucranianos que advertían que los rusos eran enemigos ? 

¿ Es España un país invulnerable a los ataques enemigos ? ¿ es quizás el único país en el mundo que no tiene enemigos de los que defenderse ? 

Lo digo porque nadie señala al coronavirus o a la invasión africana como ataques cuando todo parece indicar que sí lo son . y eso hace cómplices a los políticos sicarios y a los medios de comunicación que son empresas privadas cuyos dueños son extranjeros.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estás preparando un atentado, viajas a Rusia y, como eres del "Batallón Azov", que no se le conoce en Rusia para nada, pues te llevas un carnet que pone bien claro que así es.
No sé...tiene lagunas eso.....


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

La UE da otro giro a sus políticas y se abre a desplegar una misión para entrenar al ejército ucraniano: "Parece razonable"


La invasión rusa de Ucrania se alargará en el tiempo y todos los actores se preparan para ello, incluida la UE. Es más, el bloque comunitario abrirá en...




www.20minutos.es





LA ESCALADA ES INEVITABLE POR UNA SIMPLE RAZÓN :

Es imposible que pierda Rusia- China- Irán y resto de países NO OTAN que apoyan a Rusia.

Es imposible que pierda Europa y Estados Unidos, lo cual supondría el definitivo cambio del orden mundial. 

Los países solo se rinden cuando quedan devastados como sucedió con Alemania y Japón.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Ago 2022)

Natalia la terrorista y su hija estaran refugiadas en la embajada norteamericana de Tallin, mas de 1/3 de la poblacion estonia son rusos etnicos y no esta la cosa como para hacer turismo.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es usted rápido pillándolas. Recuerdo una entrevista que le hicieron a Don Jorge V. en TVE1, Don Jorge sacó a colación el tema de las matanzas en el Donbass por los nazis, el entrevistador no hacia mas que repetir: "Pues no me he enterado de nada de eso, le repito que yo no me he enterado de nada de eso, ¡¡YO NO ME ENTERADO DE NADA DE ESOOOOO!!"



Sí, creo que la vi. Pero qué decir... yo tampoco me entero de la mitad de las cosas que se dicen por ahí, *pero no soy periodista*.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

El hijoPutin, con el tiempo, fue quitando oligarcas y poniendo a otros, de los suyos. Entre eso y al concentración de poder que ha conseguido, de momento no hay nadie que le lleve la contraria ni le tosa...  .


----------



## alexforum (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



melafo y luego se la entrego a las autoridades


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Las tropas rusas y del Donbass siguen avanzando y capturan más posiciones de las AFU cerca de Donetsk

Gracias al trabajo coordinado de nuestros combatientes, el enemigo está en inminente retirada, sufriendo pérdidas cerca del centro del distrito de Marinka. Como dijo uno de los combatientes de las fuerzas aliadas, "ellos (los enemigos) no pasan a la ofensiva, se sientan como ratones, tranquilos, callados, nos tienen mucho miedo".
Mientras se retiraban, los terroristas de las AFU esparcieron minas antipersonales Lepestok justo por encima de Marinka, en el lugar de sus posiciones y escondites abandonados /corresponsal de iz.ru Rodion Severianov/. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (22 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> melafo y luego se la entrego a las autoridades



Melafo y luego se la entrego...a los chechenos


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Si la terrorista ucraniana se movía realmente con sus documentos, entonces alguien se quedó dormido. El hecho de que el crimen se haya resuelto en 24 horas demuestra que nuestros servicios de seguridad funcionan. El hecho de que existan bases de datos como Solntsechok y Nemesis, que recogen y publican datos sobre los bastardos ucranianos, también demuestra que nuestros servicios de seguridad están trabajando. El hecho de que se hayan publicado miles de listas de bastardos ucranianos y un montón de documentos secretos por otros medios también demuestra que nuestros servicios de seguridad están trabajando. Pero, por desgracia, hay quienes fingen una actividad vigorosa y duermen.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me








_Duermen o aceptan sobornos_


----------



## manodura79 (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No tienen AWACS los rusos? ¿Tan dificil es localizar las bases de donde parte esos ataques y lanzar un carpet bombing? en cuando a las ratas locales, Siberia es muy grande.



Están ciegos desde el minuto uno. La cuestión es saber si es porque quieren o porque no pueden. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Melafo y luego se la entrego...a los chechenos



Yo no, directamente a Siberia.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

La fuerte explosión en Sebastopol fue del lado del mar, la defensa aérea derribó el objetivo enemigo
Toda la ciudad escuchó la explosión, sin incendios, humo o detonaciones posteriores.
Al parecer, las fuerzas de defensa aérea alcanzaron un objetivo enemigo, probablemente un vehículo aéreo no tripulado, al acercarse a la ciudad cerca de Cabo Fiolent.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Gobernador sobre la explosión en Sebastopol: A las 18.15, un sistema de defensa aérea se disparó cerca de Verkhnesadovoye. Un objeto fue derribado. A gran altura, por lo que el sonido se escuchó en diferentes partes de la ciudad. El preliminar es de nuevo un dron.
Mantén la calma, la ciudad está bien protegida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Treefrog (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que no "formamos" al ejército de Ucrania?
Los USA y SU OTAN están entrenando a los ukros desde 2014, según fuentes USAnas de principio del 2022 el ejéricito Ukro habría estado en condiciones de ganar una guerra a Francia o Alemania (no creo que sea la gran hazaña ganar a Alemania en realidad ...) 
Equipamiento a espuertas y entrenamiento de años...para el ejército más grande de Europa fuera del Ruso.

De qué habla Borell ?


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*La Invasion de Ucrania deja casi mil niños muertos o heridos en seis meses.*
La invasion * de Ucrania*, de la que *se cumplen seis meses esta semana*, ha dejado hasta la fecha *casi un millar de niños muertos o heridos*, una cifra que las organizaciones de ayuda humanitaria quieren poner en valor para recordar que, por encima de todo, la población infantil ucraniana necesita paz.

De media, *cada día hay unas cinco víctimas infantiles,* hasta sumar desde hace casi seis meses un total de 972 --362 fallecidos y 610 heridos--, según la *oficina de Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos*. "Y estas son solo las cifras que la ONU ha podido verificar. *Creemos que el número real es mucho mayor*", ha advertido la directora de UNICEF, *Catherine Russell*.

*Al menos el 16 por ciento de los niños muertos tenían menos de cinco años*, lo que da cuenta de que la población civil está sufriendo en primera línea los estragos del conflicto. La mayoría de las bajas infantiles se deben, de hecho, al uso de armas explosivas que "no discriminan entre civiles y combatientes, especialmente cuando se usan en áreas pobladas como ha sido el caso en *Ucrania*", ha señalado Russell en un comunicado.


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No tienen AWACS los rusos? ¿Tan dificil es localizar las bases de donde parte esos ataques y lanzar un carpet bombing? en cuando a las ratas locales, Siberia es muy grande.



No tienen muchos, su fuerza aerea es defensiva y no parece que tengan ninguno en movimiento cerca del frente. Con un número limitado de ellos , y con la OTAN en la guerra para que eso fuera efectivo tendrian que ir rotandolos para tene siempre uno en el aire ( de otra forma pasaria lo mismo en cuanto vieran el hueco ). Demasiado caro, los utilizaran si la cosa se calienta en serio.

De todas formas, los drones volando bajo son jodidos de detectar. Podrian sustituir los Awacs por patrullas de inteceptores, pero quizas los radares no esten pensados para este tipo de objetivo.

Lo más facil es dejar caer un jodido pepino tuyo en el emplazamiento adecuado. Pero esta claro que las amenazas de Putin en el mejor de los casos tardan tiemmmmmmmpoooooo en convertirse en hechos. Lo cual hace la situación más peligrosa porque los otros suben peldaños.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Primera declaración del filósofo y activista social Alexander Dugin desde la muerte de su hija Daria*
> 
> El empresario Konstantin Malofeev ha publicado una declaración de Alexander Dugin a petición suya:
> _"Como todos ustedes saben, como resultado del ataque terrorista llevado a cabo por el régimen nazi ucraniano, mi hija Daria Dugin fue brutalmente asesinada en una explosión el 20 de agosto cuando regresaba del festival "Tradición" cerca de Moscú. Era una bella ortodoxa, una patriota, una corresponsal de guerra, una experta en el canal central y una filósofa. Sus discursos e informes eran siempre perspicaces, informados y comedidos. Nunca llamó a la violencia ni a la guerra.
> ...



Me alegra muchísimo la sobria reacción *pública* de Dugin.


----------



## Expected (22 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> melafo y luego se la entrego a las autoridades



Tiene un cierto aire a Angelina Jolie ..la asesina de la pobre niña de Alexander.....o solo me lo parece a mí ..???


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Tiene un cierto aire a Angelina Jolie ..la asesina de la pobre niña de Alexander.....o solo me lo parece a mí ..???




Pozi..


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Rusia difunde un vídeo de la presunta autora del atentado en Moscú


----------



## amcxxl (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Expected (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pozi..



Me da a mí que los "extractores del Kremlin"...esos que extraen a personas y dientes sin anestesia....ya están disfrutando de su compañía....


----------



## amcxxl (22 Ago 2022)

El asesino de Daria Dugina






Documentos y fotos del asesino Darya Dugina - "militar" de la organización terrorista "Regimiento de Azov" - Natalia Vovk (de soltera Shaban).
En las listas del personal de Azov, apareció en las filtraciones de documentos ucranianos por parte de grupos de piratas informáticos rusos en abril.


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El guano se huele.
> Hoy el euro se despeña por debajo de la paridad con el dolar...mientras el gas sube a 3000 dolares por mil metros cúbicos.
> 
> Los países europeos comprando gas como si no hubiera mañana, ante el nuevo corte previsto.
> ...



En 2020 100$
En 2021 250$
En 2022 junio 1700$
En 2022 julio 2200$
En 2022 agosto 2800$
En 2022 septiembre-diciembre ?$

¡QUÉ SE JODA PUTIN!


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Están ciegos desde el minuto uno. La cuestión es saber si es porque quieren o porque no pueden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Depende de los drones que estén utilizando.
El de hoy debía ser grande, pero para atacar la base de Siria utilizaban de madera de Aeromodelismo.
Tampoco se si un AWACS detecta drones pequeños de 200€.


----------



## Praktica (22 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Publican un video que muestra a la ucraniana sospechosa del asesinato de Daria Dúguina*
> 
> Publicado:22 ago 2022 14:30 GMT
> En las imágenes se puede ver cómo Natalia Vovk entra en territorio de Rusia, luego se muda a la misma casa que la víctima y, tras el asesinato, abandona el país y huye a Estonia.
> ...



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

tr. Dee. 
El (FSB) ha hecho públicas las imágenes de vídeo de la ciudadana ucraniana Nataliya Vovk, sospechosa del asesinato de Daria Dugina.
El vídeo facilitado por el servicio secreto muestra a Vovk entrando en Rusia, compartiendo edificio con la víctima, y saliendo del país hacia Estonia.
ФСБ РФ опубликовала видео с подозреваемой в убийстве Дарьи Дугиной » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

video

XXXXXXXXXXXX

El asesinato de la periodista rusa Darya Dugina ha sido resuelto, según ha declarado el Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso. Fue preparado por los servicios secretos ucranianos. La autora del crimen -una ciudadana de Ucrania identificada como Natalia Vovk- escapó a Estonia, declaró el centro de relaciones públicas del FSB.

"Como resultado de las investigaciones urgentes, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad ha resuelto el asesinato de la periodista rusa Darya Dugina, nacida en 1992", subrayó el FSB. El servicio especial comprobó que "el crimen fue preparado y cometido por los servicios secretos ucranianos". Su autora fue identificada como una ciudadana de Ucrania, Natalia Vovk, nacida en 1979. Una chica Azov.

Había llegado a Rusia el 23 de julio de 2022, junto con su hija Sofya Shaban, nacida en 2010. "El día del asesinato, Vovk y Shaban asistieron al festival literario y musical Tradición, donde Dugina estaba presente como invitada de honor.

El 21 de agosto, tras la explosión por control remoto del coche Toyota Land Cruiser Prado que conducía Dugina, Vovk y su hija partieron a través de la región de Pskov hacia Estonia", dijo el FSB.

Para planear el asesinato y reunir información sobre el estilo de vida de Dugina, Vovk y su hija alquilaron un apartamento en Moscú en el mismo edificio donde vivía la víctima. Para espiar a la periodista, utilizó un coche Mini Cooper. Al entrar en Rusia, el vehículo llevaba una matrícula de la República Popular de Donetsk - E982XH DPR. En Moscú - una matrícula de Kazajistán 172AJD02, y al salir, una matrícula ucraniana AH7771IP.









FSB solves Darya Dugina’s murder, masterminded by Ukrainian secret services


On August 21, a car Darya Dugina was driving exploded




tass.com


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza 3-5 km en el frente de Kherson
"Los combates por el pueblo de Blagodatnoye continúan en el frente de Kherson. Todavía no hay información sobre su control total, aunque la mayor parte está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde anteayer por la noche. La profundidad total del avance de las tropas rusas en esta dirección es de 3 a 5 km", dijo Strelkov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Me da a mí que los "extractores del Kremlin"...esos que extraen a personas y dientes sin anestesia....ya están disfrutando de su compañía....



¿Ucrania, FSB, CIA, anarquistas, facciones internas, sesecionistas...?

Va a resultar una colilla la que hizo estallar el vehículo, a veces pasa.


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania ha ideado un gesto especial: el "tridente de la independencia", que resultó ser un gesto de argot muy vulgar
> 
> El nuevo gesto se ha inventado para que los ucranianos puedan felicitarse por su "independencia" no sólo con palabras. Pero, como suele ocurrir en la Ucrania creativa, el gesto se ha convertido en una literal vergüenza española. En el argot, el gesto es una representación de desviación y perversión sexual.
> 
> ...



En el ESTERCOLERO AZUL/Burbuja/... lo añadirán como un nuevo SÍMBOLO de LIBERTAD
Los BORREGOS NO PIENSAN, SOLO OBEDECEN.
Cronología:
1- COLECTIVO ABECEDARIO/TRANSMARICABOLLO
2- BOZAL
3- GIRASOL
4- BANDERA
5- ...


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

_Los administradores de "Emergencia/Sevastopol" rompieron la "traición" de que había pops por todas partes en Sevastopol, y el canal de la mierda llamó a los pops "explosiones múltiples" y siguió..._

Ahora resulta que fue un solo avión no tripulado (muy probablemente un Strizh soviético) que fue derribado a bastante altura, y por lo tanto el estallido se escuchó en todas partes.

Pero los pícaros siguen siendo felices. Creen que casi destruyeron todo Sebastopol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Depende de los drones que estén utilizando.
> El de hoy debía ser grande, pero para atacar la base de Siria utilizaban de madera de Aeromodelismo.
> Tampoco se si un AWACS detecta drones pequeños de 200€.



Por eso decía yo lo de eco-localización. Se usan microondas. Es barato y muy funcional. Y si sirve para detectar míseros insectos como llevan demostrando los tímidos murciélagos desde que aparecieron en el mundo, cuanto más cualquier dron. Además, la eco-localización hace décadas que se usa en la guerra submarina.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, el euro lleva desde las 15:35 hora española por debajo del dolar: EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Ago 2022)

Izvestia.

Un amigo de Dugin plantea 3 posibilidades sobre el atentado. Ya vemos que en Rusia de unanimidad sobre la autoria cero.


*Se presentó una versión inesperada del asesinato de Daria Dugina*
El politólogo Alexander Dugin abogó activamente por una operación especial rusa en Ucrania, al igual que su hija Daria, quien murió la noche del 21 de agosto en la explosión de un automóvil en la región de Moscú después de asistir al festival Tradition en apoyo de Donbass con su padre.

*El director del Instituto de Estudios Políticos y amigo cercano de Dugin, Sergei Markov, en una entrevista con Life.ru, dijo que ese podría ser el motivo de su asesinato.*

“Hay varias versiones. La primera es que estos son los servicios especiales de Ucrania, ya que Dugin apoyó activamente a la SVO. Por cierto, él organizó el festival "Tradición" y allí todas sus actuaciones están dedicadas al NWO. La propia Daria también tomó una posición cívica activa, estuvo en Mariupol ”, explicó.

*Según él, no se debe descartar la versión doméstica, los conflictos personales. Y la tercera suposición está relacionada con la posición de Dugin sobre Turquía. Ha apoyado a este país y a Azerbaiyán durante décadas, dijo Markov. Desde su punto de vista, esta línea en el caso también es posible, si asumimos que el objetivo de los criminales no era Daria, sino su padre.*

Markov enfatizó que nunca había escuchado de un amigo que hubiera sido amenazado. Ahora Dugin está en el hospital, está de duelo por la muerte de su hija. “Está en estado de shock”, agregó el politólogo.

foto: life.ru


----------



## NPI (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Perdón, me he equivocado de hijo de puta, es el hortzaks



Veamos el PERFIL del BARBITAS, BEBESOJA...







*IFCN*


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Natalia la terrorista y su hija estaran refugiadas en la embajada norteamericana de Tallin, mas de 1/3 de la poblacion estonia son rusos etnicos y no esta la cosa como para hacer turismo.



en serio? tienes alguna infor de eso? como sea verdad que está en esa puta embajada es para mandar un misilazo. Demasiado descarado seria como decir que han sido los putos yankies


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por cierto, el euro lleva desde las 15:35 hora española por debajo del dolar: EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate



Los yanquis suben tipos más deprisa.

2,25 vs 0,50.

Con una inflación del 9% los tipos <1 son simplemente absurdos, como gran parte de nuestra economia.


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Danil Shaban, que puso en venta el coche utilizado para seguir a Daria Dugina: 22 años, originario de Mariupol, se unió al Frente Nacional de Azov el pasado invierno.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Ago 2022)

Dedollarización: la etapa de finalización.

MosExchange (NCC) deja de aceptar dólares como garantía para las transacciones en casi todos los mercados.

A partir del 29 de agosto se restringirá la aceptación de dólares estadounidenses como moneda de garantía para las operaciones parcialmente garantizadas en los mercados de divisas, futuros y acciones, así como en el mercado de metales preciosos y depósitos.

t.me/banksta/28348

PS. Hazin riendo.jpg









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





La Bolsa de Moscú (MSEK) deja de aceptar dólares como garantía para las transacciones en casi todos los mercados.​​A partir del 29 de agosto, se restringe la aceptación de dólares estadounidenses como moneda de garantía para las operaciones parcialmente garantizadas en los mercados de divisas, futuros y acciones, así como en el mercado de metales preciosos y depósitos. @banksta​​







Банкста


Самый злой канал про банкиров. По новостям и рекламе пишите на bankrock@protonmail.com (почта с Mail.ru и корпоративных адресов может не дойти) Единственная и настоящая Банкста




t.me


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Ago 2022)

Dos cosas siniestras, *por uno lado justifican un asesinato por medios terroristas *, segundo, confirman que es un atentado FALLIDO ya que su padre era el objetivo....esta vez han pasado la linea ROJA y creo que todos saben que habrá una respuesta.


----------



## Ramonmo (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Primera declaración del filósofo y activista social Alexander Dugin desde la muerte de su hija Daria*
> 
> El empresario Konstantin Malofeev ha publicado una declaración de Alexander Dugin a petición suya:
> _"Como todos ustedes saben, como resultado del ataque terrorista llevado a cabo por el régimen nazi ucraniano, mi hija Daria Dugin fue brutalmente asesinada en una explosión el 20 de agosto cuando regresaba del festival "Tradición" cerca de Moscú. Era una bella ortodoxa, una patriota, una corresponsal de guerra, una experta en el canal central y una filósofa. Sus discursos e informes eran siempre perspicaces, informados y comedidos. Nunca llamó a la violencia ni a la guerra.
> ...



¿No dice que necesita abrazar a un ucraniano? ¡Qué raros estos rusos!


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Esto puede ser desde una anécdota más de la guerra a una línea roja -inventada, por supuesto-


----------



## Praktica (22 Ago 2022)

*Lento pero seguro*

22.08.2022
tr Yd+De+limp:
https://translated.turbopages.org/proxy_u/ru-es.en.b220f473-63033c1c-a589d351-74722d776562/
or: ruso
Медленно, но уверенно
desde ‘alternativa’: Медленно, но уверенно

*Rusia es parte y algunos rusos encuentran directamente dentro del conflicto militar. Un conflicto que es seguido por todo el mundo y que, posiblemente, en el futuro se extenderá mucho más allá de los antiguos territorios ucranianos. *Un cuerpo expedicionario reforzado de Rusia, además de las fuerzas aliadas de las repúblicas Populares son la pesadilla de la OTAN, y su instrumento: uno de los ejércitos más numerosos y con más experiencia en términos de operaciones ‘de combate’ CONTRA CIVILES de Europa.

*Negación de las leyes de la guerra*

Todo comenzó muy rápido. El comando de la operación militar especial (SVO) apostó por la sorpresa, que en cierta medida se justificó con la liberación de Kherson y una parte importante de la región de Zaporizhia. La ‘*bliztkieg*’ se topó con la subestimación del enemigo y el sentimiento rusofóbico en el terreno, como resultado de lo cual las fuerzas aliadas se vieron obligadas a retirarse de las posiciones ocupadas y mantenidas cerca de Kiev, Chernigov y Sumami, *lo que causó júbilo en la comunidad Pro-ucraniana y roció cenizas en la Pro-rusa. Los ‘turbopatriotas’, que acusaron al comando de la SVO de todos los pecados mortales, fueron especialmente activos. *Los medios de comunicación occidentales publicaron materiales con nombres de alto perfil, en los que predijeron una victoria rápida para Ucrania. Strelkov ‘predijo’ el ‘fracaso’ de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa en todos los frentes, y saltó a las primeras páginas de los medios de comunicación ucranianos. *Pero al final, todo fue muy diferente.

El hecho es que las APU no saben cómo avanzar, que es lo que deben hacer: ‘reconquistar’: casi todos los intentos de avanzar terminaron para el ejército Ucraniano con una derrota completa con montañas de cadáveres y equipo quemado. *El único logro más o menos claro de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania es la captura de Pavlovka, un pueblo cerca de Ugledar, desde donde hubo retiradas en muy ‘en corto’ de Rusia.

Sin embargo, a pesar de esos pequeños éxitos locales de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, todo el mundo vio que *combatir como milicias en los bosques es una cosa, y atacar con éxito a las unidades de un ejercito regular otra muy diferente*.

*Las formaciones armadas ucranianas no pudieron llevar a cabo siquiera ofensivas locales, a pesar de la superioridad numérica sustancial, el conocimiento a fondo del terreno y un liderazgo que no escatimaba su propia carne de cañón.*

Ucrania, según cálculos informales, contaba con 260.000 soldados al empezar la guerra. Recientemente, el ministro de defensa Ucraniano, Reznikov, prometió poner en armas a un millón de soldados y oficiales más, incluidas mujeres. El contingente de la Federación Rusa es de 125.000 combatientes y las tropas aliadas de la LDNR, entre 25.000 y 35.000.

*En el lado Ucraniano había una sólida ventaja de al menos 100.000 soldados. Sin embargo, las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania sufren derrota tras derrota, a excepción de ‘pequeños dramas’, cómo establecer la neutralidad en la Isla de las Serpientes, en la que, según los rumores, los combatientes ucranianos lanzaron su bandera directamente desde el helicóptero sin arriesgarse a aterrizar.*

Las* fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa y las fuerzas aliadas avanzan lenta y calculadamente*. *En Novoróssiya, la República Popular de Lugansk recuperó sus fronteras históricas a principios de Julio,* continuando la ofensiva posterior. El DNR también se está moviendo en esta dirección, superando significativamente más dificultades que su vecino del este. A partir del 17 de Agosto, las fuerzas aliadas liberaron del banderismo Volnovakha y Svyatogorsk.

*Como escribió Zhukov en sus memorias, para llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas exitosas en un área en particular, es necesario tener al menos tres veces de superioridad numérica sobre el enemigo. Como vemos, la doctrina actual viola alguna de sus leyes de guerra, pero asegura el avance de las fuerzas en un escenario donde no tienen una superioridad numérica *de 3, sino que incluso son inferiores a casi el doble en número en comparación con el ejército UkMacht. No olvidemos los mercenarios extranjeros que luchan en lado Ucraniano: según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el 8 de Agosto eran uno 7.300, pero ahora solo don poco más de dos mil lod que están en condiciones de combate.

Las fuerzas de SVO son númericamente inferiores a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, e*specialmente si tenemos en cuenta el ‘potencial de movilización’de Ucrania, ‘declarado’ en ‘un millón’ de personas.* Ese ‘potencial’, en realidad debe dividirse por al menos cinco.

Esto sucede, *en primer lugar, debido al equipamiento ejército ruso, que tiene una abrumadora ventaja en artillería y vehículos blindados, a pesar del "préstamo y arriendo"* abierto por la OTAN para Ucrania. Además, l*a supremacía aérea es total.*

En segundo lugar, el proceso de ofensiva continua de las fuerzas de LDNR y Rusia está asegurado por la *alta capacitación profesional de su personal.

Y finalmente, en tercer lugar, el alto nivel de logístico del Estado Mayor ruso, que planifica y lleva a cabo operaciones ofensivas decisivas en el curso de las hostilidades, con efectivos calculadamente muy limitados. *Contrariando a Zhukov.

Sin embargo, no hay milagros, y el a*vance de ruso no es tan rápido como a tantos les gustaría. No es un avance ‘tradicional’: hay varias razones para ello, simultáneas.

- 1 -* después del ‘rápido’ Febrero, que causó pérdidas sensibles para las fuerzas de SVO, la táctica fue reemplazada por otra menos rápida, pero más confiable: menos aventurera. *Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa han pasado a la estrategia probada en Siria, donde la principal apuesta es el trabajo de la artillería. Primero comienza el castigo artillero -a lo Zhukov- desde varias combinando lugares y plataformas específicas.* Después se mueven infantería y vehículos blindados. Si el enemigo ofrece resistencia puntual, los atacantes retroceden y la artillería vuelve a entrar en acción, hasta obtener el resultado deseado. El proceso, requiere tiempo y tiempo: pero siempre trae el mismo resultado final necesario: minimizando pérdidas y garantizando la totalidad de las enemigas.

*- 2 -* *las principales hostilidades se están llevando a cabo en Donbass*, donde se encuentran las fuerzas más preparadas para el combate de Ucrania, y donde se han erigido poderosas fortificaciones. Una Maginot del siglo XXI, orientada al este. *Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania tuvieron ocho años para prepararse adecuadamente para la inevitable intervención rusa. Capitales y mercenarios, injinieros y contratistas occidentales no faltaron.* Cuando las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania ‘sean exprimidas’ de sus asientos en Donbass, la operación tomará brío.

*- 3 -* durante las últimas semanas, las fuerzas se están reagrupando, para mantener líneas ya ocupadas y combatiendo solo posicionalmente. En este momento, la aviación rusa, la artillería, y todo tipo de misiles se dedican al *ablandamiento* de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, actuando principalmente sobre las agrupaciones de tropa, equipo militar, depósitos de combustible y municiones. ‘Cotidianamente’. Y e*sta destrucción sistemática es mucho más rápida del tiempo que tienen para reemplazarla con el ‘préstamo y arriendo’*. De ahí las pequeñas provocaciones ucranianas en la misma Crimea. Cuando ni se vislumbra la victoria y las cosas empeoran cada día, se hacen trucos pequeños y coloridos que, aunque no pueden tener un impacto serio en el resultado de la guerra, pueden endulzar un poco las cosas en los telediareos de las Goebbels-TV de Ucrania.

*Resistiendo lo inevitable*

Rastreemos los últimos cambios en el frente Ucraniano, durante el último mes. Como fecha de inicio, tomaremos el 1 de Julio y como final, el 17 de agosto. *Desde la perspectiva de una persona ’de calle’, que sigue perezos*amente por tv el desarrollo de los eventos militares en Ucrania, no hay un movimiento especial allí. Los frentes prácticamente se congelaron y nadie es capaz de tomar el control. *Pero no es el caso.* [los media occidentales cuenta su versión]

*Durante este período, las fuerzas aliadas avanzaron notablemente en dirección Kharkov,* liberando las aldeas de Baranovka, Stognia, Udy y Odorobovka, sin retirarse a ninguna parte, *acercándose nuevamente a Kharkov,* esta vez desde el norte. Al sur, después de Severodonetsk, se tomaron Lisichansk, Belogorovka, así como varios asentamientos cercanos más pequeños. Poco a poco, las fuerzas aliadas se acercan a Slavyansk desde el área de Bogorodichny. Loas aliados rodearon casi por completo Seversk, tomaron Pokrovskoye y se atrincheraron en las afueras de Artemovsk. La caída de las defensas sitiadas de Soledar y Codema parece ser solo una cuestión de tiempo. Finalmente se liberan las Arenas o lo que queda de ellas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retrocedieron un poco más al oeste, lo que, facilitará la vida en Donetsk, que durante muchos años sufrió ataques indiscriminados desde las posiciones de Peskov. Después vendrá el turno de Pervomaysky, Nevelsky, Netailovo y, por supuesto, Karlovka.

Las fuerzas de SVO ya han iniciado el ataque en la previamente inexpugnable Mariinka, que debería ser completamente liberada pronto. También rompieron las defensas en Ugledar, una ciudad estratégicamente importante ubicada en la intersección de varias rutas. Finalmente, las fuerzas armadas de la RPD y de la Federación Rusa tomaron Avdeyevka y Krasnogorovka.

*Todos estos nombres dirán poco a la mayoría de los lectores que no son de estas regiones. Pero los residentes locales han ‘escuchado’ en sus carnes estos nombres durante ya muchos años. *Ahora es el momento.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Danil Shaban, que puso en venta el coche utilizado para seguir a Daria Dugina: 22 años, originario de Mariupol, se unió al Frente Nacional de Azov el pasado invierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que maten a toda la puta familia, total para que dejarlos ahi y esa cara de drogado y marca lacoste, muy pobre no es


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡HOSTIA!! brillante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jiménez del Poso tenía documentales muy interesantes sobre la brujería. No encontré una de sus intervenciones en la que explica el posible origen de la magia lo que el llamaba la magia de las palabras. El hombre primitivo vio que diciendo determinadas palabras, se conseguía un efecto sobre el interlocutor, algunos asociaron eso a un efecto inexplicable y sobrenatural surgiendo el concepto de hechizo mágico. En Australia hay una maldición que se efectúa señalando con un palo, y curiosamente sólo funciona sobre los que conocen el significado del gesto.
Pongo dos vídeos, uno sobre pakabras mágicas en acción, si se observa el vídeo desde esta perspectiva podemos imaginar el proceso, y otro interesante sobre la brujería, a tener en cuenta la insistencia en la personalidad y perfil psicológico del supuesto brujo.











Más allá: Brujería | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa Más allá titulado Brujería. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

No sé el respetable del hilo, pero yo estoy viendo muchísimos ucranianos por la calle. Y bastantes hombres. Eso de que no dejan salir a los hombres no sé si es muy cierto...supongo que son los que tienen pasta o son funcis.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

@Sir Torpedo ..... esta es la segunda vez, creo








El euro pierde otra vez la paridad con el dólar ante el creciente riesgo de recesión técnica


La representante alemana en el directorio del BCE, Isabel Schnabel, reconocía que los signos que apuntan a una desaceleración del crecimiento abren la puerta a que se entre en recesión




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

> Loignorito dijo:
> 
> Por cierto, el euro lleva desde las 15:35 hora española por debajo del dolar: EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate



https://www.livecharts.co.uk/ForexCharts/eurusd.php

El canario de la mina y tal...
El dólar caerá, pero antes se lleva al euro por delante.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> en serio? tienes alguna infor de eso? como sea verdad que está en esa puta embajada es para mandar un misilazo. Demasiado descarado seria como decir que han sido los putos yankies



Lo de la embajada es una hipotesis mia, supongo que despues de una carrera hasta la frontera con el Mini, ella y la hija estaran descansando en algun lugar seguro, Rusia ha pedido la extradicion a Estonia, lo mas probable es que sigan en el pais.


----------



## crocodile (22 Ago 2022)

No se para que sirve pero bueno.


⚡Rusia abordará el tema del asesinato de Darya Dugina en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 23 de agosto - Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU 

Nebenzya


----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo pregunto sinceramente, sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni aviesas intenciones. Solo curiosidad.
> 
> Qué ha tenido este asesinato en concreto para que haya despertado tanta reacción? Sé quien era la asesinada y sus circunstancias. Pero por qué es tan diferente la muerte de esta mujer de todas las otras víctimas inocentes de esta guerra?
> 
> ...



Miras que los nazis no perdéis ocasión de mostrar junto a vuestra estulticia, vuestra bajeza moral.

Desde cuando es comparable un muerto por los avatares de la guerra, aún inocente, la mayor parte de los soldados de todos los bandos son inocentes, con la víctima de un atentado terrorista.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Ago 2022)

Russian tourist posts location of Crimea anti-air battery online


Ukraine's Ministry of Defence has sarcastically thanked a Russian tourist for helping to identify the location of a powerful anti-aircraft battery by taking photos of it and posting them on social media.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## manodura79 (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Depende de los drones que estén utilizando.
> El de hoy debía ser grande, pero para atacar la base de Siria utilizaban de madera de Aeromodelismo.
> Tampoco se si un AWACS detecta drones pequeños de 200€.



La carga explosiva que puede llevar un drone pequeño es testimonial. Esos no creo que les preocupe a lo rusos. El tema es que a estas alturas de la guerra los ucranianos aún tienen drones grandes, helicópteros y algún que otro avión volando. Eso con un sistema AWACS sería imposible. 
Bueno, estoy hablando desde la barra del bar. Qué sé yo. En esta guerra ocurren cosas más allá de toda lógica. 


Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé el respetable del hilo, pero yo estoy viendo muchísimos ucranianos por la calle. Y bastantes hombres. Eso de que no dejan salir a los hombres no sé si es muy cierto...supongo que son los que tienen pasta o son funcis.



Vas pidiendo el pasaporte por la calle?


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé el respetable del hilo, pero yo estoy viendo muchísimos ucranianos por la calle. Y bastantes hombres. Eso de que no dejan salir a los hombres no sé si es muy cierto...supongo que son los que tienen pasta o son funcis.



Vas pidiendo el pasaporte por la calle?


----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para usted que es la riqueza real? Una mina de diamantes en Biafra? Pues claro que la hostelería, los autónomos y el fútbol crean riqueza, por eso los países de África apenas tienen hostelería ni fútbol.



Son trabajos prescindibles, es decir si no se realizan ni el mundo se para ni la gente se muere de hambre.

Esos trabajos no sólo no crean riqueza real, sino que a menudo la destruyen.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Ago 2022)

Pues no soy yo muy sospechoso, pero hay algo que no me cuadra en la historia de la ucraniana terrorista en su mini, con 3 matrículas diferentes.

Cuando yo he llevado matricula española, me han parado TODOS los días en Moscú en carretera.

Con matrícula rusa, 1 de cada 2.

Así que o la tipa ha tenido mucha suerte o…hay algo que nunca sabremos


----------



## delhierro (22 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se para que sirve pero bueno.
> 
> 
> ⚡Rusia abordará el tema del asesinato de Darya Dugina en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 23 de agosto - Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU
> ...



Sirve para demostrar que Putin sigue en la luna. La ONU les acusa a ellos de autobombardearse dentro de la central nuclear .....pues dira que Putin en persona puso la bomba. Vale, contra eso no pueden hacer nada...... ¿ pero llevarlo a debate ?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Russian tourist posts location of Crimea anti-air battery online
> 
> 
> Ukraine's Ministry of Defence has sarcastically thanked a Russian tourist for helping to identify the location of a powerful anti-aircraft battery by taking photos of it and posting them on social media.
> ...




*Este tío tiene que ser Español*, vamos no me jodas.....


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Ago 2022)

Si la propaganda se Kremlin irá por la senda de la obra de lo servicios secretos ucranianos, van a dejar en muy mal pero un muy mal lugar a los servicios de contrainteligencia rusos y buena parte de los "silovniki".

Yo planteo varias hipótesis:

1. Servicios secretos Ucranianos.
2. Servicios secretos occidentales.
3. Servicios secretos rusos directamente.
4. Mafia rusa como subcontratista para los servicios secretos rusos.

Posibles efectos:

1. Escalada de terror de Rusia.
2. Aumento se la rivalidad entre los servicios secretos rusos.
3. Aumento de la rivalidad para posicionarse ante la retirada de Putin del cargo (más tarde o temprano).
4. Aumento de estado anímico respecto a ucranianos y occidentales.
5. Cambios en la guerra en Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Izvestia.
> 
> Un amigo de Dugin plantea 3 posibilidades sobre el atentado. Ya vemos que en Rusia de unanimidad sobre la autoria cero.
> 
> ...



Entonces han sido los Rusos...está claro.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (22 Ago 2022)

El EURO ahora vale menos que el USD, mientras que el Rublo Ruso sigue fortaleciéndose. Llamémoslo un impuesto a la estupidez presentado por los líderes de la UE que fueron atraídos por sanciones suicidas para esta guerra de poder de EE. UU. Lo peor está por venir. Un gran colapso económico este invierno. Lo siento.



Y todavía hay gente que sigue sin entenderlo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos.
> Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra mundial :
> - agitaron el avispero en Europa para vender armas ( y eso fue lo que repuntó la economía )
> - luego vendieron la reconstrucción con el Plan Marshall
> ...



Este documental citado es muy ilustrativo, no se lo pierdan. 

Algunos no se explican los errores de un árbitro o de un portero en partidos importantes y se dejan llevar por el fragor del partido o de la batalla.
A otros nos interesa más saber quien ha sobornado al árbitro. 









Caso de corrupción en la FIFA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org














Caso de corrupción en la FIFA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Los Ukronazis, en un alarde de histeria galopante, colocaron al fundador y líder de Pink Floyd,
Roger Waters, en el Peacemaker.

¿Qué para qué lo colocaron? Pues que no les gusta la verdad. El músico no duda en llamar
a las cosas por su nombre y ahí no reciben ninguna felicitación.

.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Vamos, que la versión oficial rusa es que una mujer ucraniana, miembro de Azov, con un crío de doce años, en medio de una guerra entre los dos países ha conseguido lo siguiente:

- Ir a Moscú en coche
- Seguir a la tipa esa, con 400 kg de explosivos, ponerlos bajo el coche de la tía y explotarlos en el momento conveniente
- Después de eso, escapar libremente a Estonia cruzando la frontera 

Es decir, que la versión oficial rusa está diciendo dos cosas:
1. Los servicios secretos ucranians son una mezcla de la CIA, la Interpol y el Mossad en el mejor de sus momentos
2. El servicios secretos rusos (es decir, ellos) son unos absolutos inútiles que han dejado pasar hasta la cocina a una agente enemiga

Que el Estado ruso considere que la mejor estrategia es ridiculizarse como Estado a mí que me lo expliquen -


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues no soy yo muy sospechoso, pero hay algo que no me cuadra en la historia de la ucraniana terrorista en su mini, con 3 matrículas diferentes.
> 
> Cuando yo he llevado matricula española, me han parado TODOS los días en Moscú en carretera.
> 
> ...



Y como ha entrado con pasaporte falso? tampoco me cuadra....


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El EURO ahora vale menos que el USD, mientras que el Rublo Ruso sigue fortaleciéndose. Llamémoslo un impuesto a la estupidez presentado por los líderes de la UE que fueron atraídos por sanciones suicidas para esta guerra de poder de EE. UU. Lo peor está por venir. Un gran colapso económico este invierno. Lo siento.
> 
> 
> 
> Y todavía hay gente que sigue sin entenderlo...



Poco se habla de esto. La transferencia de riqueza en estos últimos meses de UE a USA está siendo brutal. Hoy mismo leía que hezpaña va a comprar no se cuantos F-35 a usa porque la fabricación de los '' nuevos eurocazas'' van con retraso.


----------



## Epicii (22 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Lo pregunto sinceramente, sin ningún tipo de acritud, ni aviesas intenciones. Solo curiosidad.
> 
> Qué ha tenido este asesinato en concreto para que haya despertado tanta reacción? Sé quien era la asesinada y sus circunstancias. Pero por qué es tan diferente la muerte de esta mujer de todas las otras víctimas inocentes de esta guerra?
> 
> ...



Un coche bomba contra una civil, en la capital del enemigo...
Un acto terrorista ante el cual Rusia no puede hacer como sino paso nada...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (22 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues no soy yo muy sospechoso, pero hay algo que no me cuadra en la historia de la ucraniana terrorista en su mini, con 3 matrículas diferentes.
> 
> Cuando yo he llevado matricula española, me han parado TODOS los días en Moscú en carretera.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco me creo la historia que han contado.

Una tía fichada que entra por un control fronterizo, está un mes como Pedro por su casa con coche con matrículas falsas, y a las horas de explotar la bomba se va por otro ( o por el mismo ) paso fronterizo.

Ni eso ni que el objetivo fuera ella. Ni tan siquiera su padre, posiblemente alguien que estuviera con el.

DEP.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Un expertete con acne acaba de decir en la Sexta de Alcafran que existen cuatro hipótesis de la muerte de Darya:
1.- Unos contrarios a su padre.
2.- El propio Putin
3.- Los ucranianos
4.- El flamante y novísimo Ejércto Republicano Nazional, calentito, calentito.


----------



## weyler (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Poco se habla de esto. La transferencia de riqueza en estos últimos meses de UE a USA está siendo brutal. Hoy mismo leía que hezpaña va a comprar no se cuantos F-35 a usa porque la fabricación de los '' nuevos eurocazas'' van con retraso.



todos los proyectos europeos de defensa siempre van con retrasos, al formar parte varios paises todos quieren sacar mas para si mismos y eso causa retrasos, en cambio los proyectos de EEUU no pasa porque es solo un pais, de todas formas el FCAS aunque no tuviera retrasos nunca hubiera llegado a tiempo de sustituir los f18


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

Lo raro es que los ucranianos se dejen asesinar ( de ser cierta esta guerra ) y que no respondan con atentados terroristas en Moscú. 

Es tan raro como que en la llamada segunda guerra mundial los norteamericanos asesinaron a millones de europeos y japoneses ....
y sin embargo ninguna ciudad estadounidense fue devastada ni siquiera cayó ni una bomba ni atentado terrorista !!!

ni siquiera nadie de la numerosa comunidad alemana, italiana y japonesa tuvo los cojones de hacer un atentado terrorista ! 

Esos mismos italianos que se mataban entre sí en las mafias de Al Capone y compañía ....
esos mismos japoneses que se suicidaban y se dejaban matar como carne de cañón en su patria...( al margen de los campos de concentración donde detuvieron a todos los japoneses que vivían en USA ) 

esos mismos alemanes cuyos familiares y ciudades estaban siendo aniquilados ...

nadie , nadie , nadie hizo nada en Estados Unidos . No me lo explico .


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## weyler (22 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Un coche bomba contra una civil, en la capital del enemigo...
> Un acto terrorista ante el cual Rusia no puede hacer como sino paso nada...



tampoco puede hacer mucho, si no hay mas bombardeos, ataques en ucrania es porque rusia no tiene mas capacidad, no por falta de motivos


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y como ha entrado con pasaporte falso? tampoco me cuadra....



Tendría una leyenda de primera. (En el KGB una leyenda era un perfil falso perfectamente auténtificado, de tal manera que se pudiese comprobar salvo una investigación a fondo)


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Carlos Dutty (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Twitter



Qué la posición oficial de Rusia sea esa (falsa o cierta) es noticia en si misma, no es difundir ningún bulo.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Vamos a flipar este invierno, a ver si llegamos a octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O se mata de hambre y frío a la población o se incumple con EEUU y la deuda bancaria. ¿Qué es más importante para los gobernantes euopeos?¿Su población o la sumisión al dólar?
La primera opción desde luego no saldrá gratis, y habrá que invertir lo poco que se salve en rearmarse y ajustarlo todo para sobreivir con lo puesto, la segunda tendrá las mismas penalidades que la primera, pero serán para siempre mientras que ocn l aprimera en el mejor caso sólo durará una generacíon y en el peor dos.


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> todos los proyectos europeos de defensa siempre van con retrasos, al formar parte varios paises todos quieren sacar mas para si mismos y eso causa retrasos, en cambio los proyectos de EEUU no pasa porque es solo un pais, de todas formas el FCAS aunque no tuviera retrasos nunca hubiera llegado a tiempo de sustituir los f18



Y también porque se dividen la fabricación. Una empresa francesa fabrica una parte, la alemana otra, la italiana otra etc....es un follón improductivo.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Poco se habla de esto. La transferencia de riqueza en estos últimos meses de UE a USA está siendo brutal. Hoy mismo leía que hezpaña va a comprar no se cuantos F-35 a usa porque la fabricación de los '' nuevos eurocazas'' van con retraso.



Dice que va a comprar.

Dudo que tal dislate se termine nunca de materializar.


----------



## weyler (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y también porque se dividen la fabricación. Una empresa francesa fabrica una parte, la alemana otra, la italiana otra etc....es un follón improductivo.



aparte de las zancadillas que se ponen unos a otros, nose si sera verdad pero se comentaba que cuando las piezas del eurofighter pasaban por francia (francia no forma parte del programa) en mas de una ocasion se paro el camion y los servicios secretos franceses hacian fotos de las piezas


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo raro es que los ucranianos se dejen asesinar ( de ser cierta esta guerra ) y que no respondan con atentados terroristas en Moscú.
> 
> Es tan raro como que en la llamada segunda guerra mundial los norteamericanos asesinaron a millones de europeos y japoneses ....
> y sin embargo ninguna ciudad estadounidense fue devastada ni siquiera cayó ni una bomba ni atentado terrorista !!!
> ...



No cayó una bomba porque no llegaban.

En cuanto al terrorismo, en una situación de guerra total, es como un pedo en un huracán.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Pal chinito:


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> aparte de las zancadillas que se ponen unos a otros, nose si sera verdad pero se comentaba que cuando las piezas del eurofighter pasaban por francia (francia no forma parte del programa) en mas de una ocasion se paro el camion y los servicios secretos franceses hacian fotos de las piezas



LoL.

El eurofighter al final se ha quedado en un cagarro tecnológico. Ninguna potencia militar seria ha querido comprar eurofighters en masa a europa. Muy triste.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Fuera de aquí, ucranianos!
> 
> Mis suscriptores dicen que han sido testigos de que los refugiados ucranianos NO son bienvenidos en el sur de Europa. Como dicen, se trata de Serbia en particular. Los lugareños están cansados del mal comportamiento de los ucranianos y de su postura como si todo el mundo les debiera algo.
> 
> ...



Parece una frigoneta o quizá un manovolumen, y no muy bien cuidada. Con lo cruel que está siendo en estos tiempos el destino, igual son unos gitanos huídos de Kiev, no me imagino a un pijo gallego de los que nos tocan aquí montado en eso. Y también hay que ser despistado para irse a Serbia con el cariño que le tienen a la OTAN.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Son trabajos prescindibles, es decir si no se realizan ni el mundo se para ni la gente se muere de hambre.
> 
> Esos trabajos no sólo no crean riqueza real, sino que a menudo la destruyen.



No tiene nada que ver que sean prescindibles a que generen riqueza, pero nada que ver


----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> LoL.
> 
> El eurofighter al final se ha quedado en un cagarro tecnológico. Ninguna potencia militar seria ha querido comprar eurofighters en masa a europa. Muy triste.



Tampoco existe tal potencia, ni que el mundo estuviera lleno de potencias.

Las tres que hay ya tienen cada una lo suyo.


----------



## McNulty (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tampoco existe tal potencia, ni que el mundo estuviera lleno de potencias.
> 
> Las tres que hay ya tienen cada una lo suyo.



O países emergentes. Y por lo estoy viendo en wikipedia tampoco.

Países no europeos que han comprado eurofighters: Arabia Saudí, Kuwait, Qatar y Omán  

Un desastre industrial y militar en toda regla lo del eurofighter.


----------



## weyler (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Tampoco existe tal potencia, ni que el mundo estuviera lleno de potencias.
> 
> Las tres que hay ya tienen cada una lo suyo.



Francia a vendido muchos mas rafales y no porque sea mejor, sino porque es el unico fabricante y sabe venderse mejor

alemania vetando vender a arabia el eurofighter...

otra cosa que es ridicula es lo de construirlo por tranches, la tranche 1 no tenia capacidad de ataque a tierra ¿en serio no eran capaces de incluir esa capacidad? luego a llevar a modernizar, es como si compraras un coche y te dijeran "vuelve dentro de 6 meses y te pondremos las puertas"


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo tengo otra hipótesis: "Creo esto porque si lo digo alguien me considerará en mejor estima..."



La clave para sobrevivir en el mundo del hampa y el de los mercenarios es saber elegir al cliente, puede ser un criminal, pero ha de ser de fiar dentro de los límites que el negocio marca. El dinero fácil es muerte fácil en la mayor parte de los casos. Y hay clientes muy nocivos.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Vamos,si te crees una chorrada como la difundida por el FSB, de una ciudadana ucraniana ¡con su hija de doce años! se cuela hasta Moscú y le pone una bomba lapa a la fascista muerta, me temo que eres un caso perdido...


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

Páginas atrás comenté que la pausa Serbia/Kosovo se acaba con el mes
y, probablemente, habrá movida político-militar. Pues bien, hoy lunes, 
el ministro de Exteriores Serbio se halla en Moscú en reunión con Lavrov. 
Poco se ha publicado sobre lo hablado, aparte del apoyo de Rusia a Serbia
y de *"la necesidad de un acuerdo en la provincia sobre la base de la estricta *_*observancia
de las normas del derecho internacional, basado en la Resolución 1244 del Consejo de 
Seguridad de la ONU, con pleno respeto a la soberanía*_* y la integridad territorial, 
los derechos e intereses legítimos de Serbia"*.

La impresión que tengo es que la OTAN empujará a Kosovo para que ataque
a los serbios, lo que volverá a provocar una respuesta serbia que "justifique" 
la intervención de la OTAN y la esperanza de abrir un segundo frente. Tic, tac...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Izvestia.
> 
> Un amigo de Dugin plantea 3 posibilidades sobre el atentado. Ya vemos que en Rusia de unanimidad sobre la autoria cero.
> 
> ...



Al menos quite el olor a MI6 del documento, huele a moho, tabaco rubio insípido y té negro que marea.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

*EE.UU. y Rusia se culpan mutuamente en la ONU por las tensiones globales.*
*Estados Unidos* y *Rusia *se han culpado este lunes mutuamente por la actual tensión que domina la escena internacional y que, según Naciones Unidas, ha creado *una de las situaciones más peligrosas que el mundo ha visto en décadas*.

A iniciativa de China, el *Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU* celebró una sesión especial para abordar la "Promoción de la seguridad común a través del diálogo y la cooperación", pero el debate estuvo marcado por las acusaciones y los reproches mutuos, sobre todo entre Moscú y las potencias occidentales.

La embajadora estadounidense, *Linda Thomas-Greenfield*, señaló a *Rusia *por violar la Carta de las Naciones Unidas con una *invasión ilegal y "sin provocación" de Ucrania* y por ignorar los repetidos intentos de otros países para encontrar una solución diplomática a la crisis.

Mientras, su homólogo ruso, *Vasili Nebenzia*, culpó en exclusiva de esta situación a la *voluntad de "Occidente" de "preservar su hegemonía"* y a lo que calificó como *falsas promesas de la OTAN tras el derrumbe de la Unión Soviética*.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un expertete con acne acaba de decir en la Sexta de Alcafran que existen cuatro hipótesis de la muerte de Darya:
> 1.- Unos contrarios a su padre.
> 2.- El propio Putin
> 3.- Los ucranianos
> 4.- El flamante y novísimo Ejércto Republicano Nazional, calentito, calentito.



Un clásico distractivo con tinta de calamar esparcida por el MI6 y sus 'Bellingcats'
mediáticos.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé el respetable del hilo, pero yo estoy viendo muchísimos ucranianos por la calle. Y bastantes hombres. Eso de que no dejan salir a los hombres no sé si es muy cierto...supongo que son los que tienen pasta o son funcis.



En el fondo nada ha cambiado desde los tiempos en que nuestros bisabuelos podían librarse de ir a Cuba o Filipinas por un módico precio.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



@rejon esto es fascismo o no? Chusquero de mierda


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Días que ha necesitado el FSB para resolver el asesinato de la nazi Duguina, 2.

días buscando a los organizadores del asesinato de Boris Nemtsov, a los de verdad, 2.733 y contando.

días buscando a los organizadores, del asesinato de Natalia Estemirova, a los de verdad, 4.786 y contando.

días buscando a los organizadores, del asesinato de Anna Politkovskaya, a los de verdad, 5.798 y contando .


----------



## Peineto (22 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> tampoco puede hacer mucho, si no hay mas bombardeos, ataques en ucrania es porque rusia no tiene mas capacidad, no por falta de motivos




Hay que resucitar, pues, al par de inútiles funcionales formados por Martínez Campos y al marqués Weyler grandísimos... hérodes, digo héroes, de la guerra de Cuba ganada victoriosamente por...los gringos, y ponerlos al frente de las operaciones. Ibamos a ver aumentar las capacidad rusa...
Vírgen de la teta al hombro . . .


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Han bajado la edad mínima y subido la máxima para reclutar en el ejército desde los 18 a 64 años ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Algo no les va bien, o mas bien nada les va bien  









Ukraine war: Russia appeals for new recruits for war effort


Hefty rewards are offered to volunteers to sign up as the army sees significant losses in Ukraine.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No cayó una bomba porque no llegaban.
> 
> En cuanto al terrorismo, en una situación de guerra total, es como un pedo en un huracán.



No hacen falta misiles intercontinentales , con bidón de gasolina ni te imaginas el daño que se puede hacer en una ciudad.

¿ Acaso no ves arder a los montes de España? pues los incendios se inician con una simple cerilla.

De hecho es todo una gran falacia pues si China quisiera amenazar a Estados Unidos , en los millones de contenedores que han exportado en estas décadas podrían haber colado miles de bombas nucleares que están conectadas en pisos de Manhattan y Washington conectadas a Internet esperando la señal


----------



## Alabama Anon (22 Ago 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Francia a vendido muchos mas rafales y no porque sea mejor, sino porque es el unico fabricante y sabe venderse mejor
> 
> alemania vetando vender a arabia el eurofighter...
> 
> otra cosa que es ridicula es lo de construirlo por tranches, la tranche 1 no tenia capacidad de ataque a tierra ¿en serio no eran capaces de incluir esa capacidad? luego a llevar a modernizar, es como si compraras un coche y te dijeran "vuelve dentro de 6 meses y te pondremos las puertas"



El ataque a tierra lleva el sensor electro óptico que integrarlo en el avión y no llevarlo en un tanque externo tiene bastante tela...
Y en general lo de los bloques es lo más normal, solo mira como el F35 block IV que es lo que se prometió para el 2016 para producción en masa aún no está en producción...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

El artículo sugiere que la opinión de Dugin incomoda al Kremlin y que este reacciona brutalmente contra cualquier disidencia interna. Amén de magnificar la importancia del opositor.


----------



## vettonio (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O países emergentes. Y por lo estoy viendo en wikipedia tampoco.
> 
> Países no europeos que han comprado eurofighters: Arabia Saudí, Kuwait, Qatar y Omán
> 
> Un desastre industrial y militar en toda regla lo del eurofighter.



Yo solo veo a la India como un potencial comprador que no han conseguido, por la razón que India va sobrada y compra de todo, para no depender en exclusiva de nadie.

Otros, Japón y Corea del Sur, nunca fueron mercado para el eurofighter, Japón es una potencia tecnológica por encima de Europa incluso, y compra americano cumpliendo como buen vasallo, o bien desarrolla lo propio.

Corea del Sur parecido, su supervivencia depende de USA.

Australia huelga comentar, AUKUS.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Madre mia,es que no tiene sentido... *Natalia Vovk* ........Al parecer atravesó media Rusia con una bandera nazi en la ventanilla y su hija con el uniforme de las Hitlerjugend, pero los del FSB (tan rápidos cuando quieren) no se enteraron de nada. 

Con un montón de explosivos bajo el brazo, se pasea tranquilamente por Moscú, pero en lugar de volar un polvorín o cargarse a un General, decide que su viaje tiene más sentido eliminando a una propagandista post-soviética que en realidad no pinta gran cosa. 

Después conduce tranquilamente los 750 kilómetros hasta Estonia mientras su hija ondea la bandera nazi, llega y la dejan entrar tranquilamente, cuando precisamente Estonia ha cancelado los visados a los rusos, lo cual demuestra sin duda alguna que los estonios estaban informados de la operación y son cómplices de la misma...

Esta idiotez no se la cree nadie, en realidad debe haber sido un grupo opositor o el propio régimen criminal ruso, pero ambas teorías no son del gusto del hijoPutin, que ordena inventar una historieta que involucre a los Azov y a Occidente, no importa lo estúpida e increíble que resulte...


----------



## Peineto (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Páginas atrás comenté que la pausa Serbia/Kosovo se acaba con el mes
> y, probablemente, habrá movida político-militar. Pues bien, hoy lunes,
> el ministro de Exteriores Serbio se halla en Moscú en reunión con Lavrov.
> Poco se ha publicado sobre lo hablado, aparte del apoyo de Rusia a Serbia
> ...



No me casbe la menor duda de que la guerra contra Serbia no ha acabado, pero veo difícil, aunque no imjposible un ataque contra Serbia dado que los arsenales europeos están bajo mínimos ahora. Ya veremos, amigo.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y como ha entrado con pasaporte falso? tampoco me cuadra....



Fácil. Recuerde que la 1ª matrícula que utilizó era del Dombass. Cualquier funcionario aliviaría los controles al vehículo y las personas creyendo que escapaba del fragor de la guerra, y más viendo una joven guapa con su hija.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No cayó una bomba porque no llegaban.
> 
> En cuanto al terrorismo, en una situación de guerra total, es como un pedo en un huracán.



Llegar llegaban, lo que no tenían era la más mínima precisión. Creo que no sabe que los japoneses enviaban globos con explosivos usando las corrientes de chorro de las capas altas de la atmósfera.


----------



## pgas (22 Ago 2022)

chupapollas peperoni dijo:


> Madre mia,es que no tiene sentido... *Natalia Vovk* ........Al parecer atravesó media Rusia con una bandera nazi en la ventanilla y su hija con el uniforme de las Hitlerjugend, pero los del FSB (tan rápidos cuando quieren) no se enteraron de nada.
> 
> Con un montón de explosivos bajo el brazo, se pasea tranquilamente por Moscú, pero en lugar de volar un polvorín o cargarse a un General, decide que su viaje tiene más sentido eliminando a una propagandista post-soviética que en realidad no pinta gran cosa.
> 
> ...



donde ves la bandera nazi, y son 400 grs no kgrs, jilipollas!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El artículo sugiere que la opinión de Dugin incomoda al Kremlin y que este reacciona brutalmente contra cualquier disidencia interna. Amén de magnificar la importancia del opositor.



Efectivamente, si hubiese muerto Dugin ahora la OTAN estaría acusando a Putin de su muerte. Pero, pero,…en el último momento los servicios secretos rusos cortocircuitaron la operación con el típico cambiazo de coche…anda que no es viejo el truco…


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Es su hermano.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, si hubiese muerto Dugin ahora la OTAN estaría acusando a Putin de su muerte. Pero, pero,…en el último momento los servicios secretos rusos cortocircuitaron la operación con el típico cambiazo de coche…anda que no es viejo el truco…



Lo primero correcto, pero lo segundo no. A ver si nos vamos a creer que el FSB le dice a Dugin que no suba al coche por que temen algo, y él dice, 'claro, pues que suba mi hija'. Hay que pensar un poco antes de escribir.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

La UE estudia una "gran misión en Ucrania", según sel Borrell.
*
"La UE está considerando establecer un gran programa para entrenar a las tropas ucranianas
en las naciones vecinas, ha dicho el máximo diplomático del bloque, Josep Borrell. 
Los ministros de Defensa de la UE discutirán el asunto durante una reunión en Praga el 29 de agosto.
*
_*Moscú ha insistido en que la ayuda militar occidental a Ucrania provocará más bajas, pero no cambiará
el curso del conflicto.
*_
*"Hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre: la UE creará bases para entrenar a terroristas y militantes 
nazis para el régimen de Kiev", escribió este lunes en las redes sociales la portavoz del Ministerio
de Asuntos Exteriores, María Zajárova."*


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, si hubiese muerto Dugin ahora la OTAN estaría acusando a Putin de su muerte. Pero, pero,…en el último momento los servicios secretos rusos cortocircuitaron la operación con el típico cambiazo de coche…anda que no es viejo el truco…



estás diciendo que fueron los ssr los que hicieron el cambiazo? suena poco creible....


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

Que os parece lo que dice este video de Eureka?


----------



## clapham5 (22 Ago 2022)

Los afortunados que hayan visto la " piedra de Panuk " , expuesta en el Museo Paleolitico de Ekaterimburg sabran que el Zar esta usando la misma tactica que uso el genial ( y casi olvidado ) Panuk en el milenio XII a.C. 
Parece que la plebe ( clapham personalidad VII y personalidad III included ) no acaban de enterarse que esto no es una guerra sino una " Operacion Especial de Desmilitarizacion " . Esta guerra es un maraton . No ganas hasta el kilometro 42 . 
Rusia tiene energia ( de sobra ) , materias primas ( de sobra ) y tecnologia militar ( de sobra ) por tanto , el ritmo de fabricacion de armas , tanques , obuses , municion , etc es ilimitada . Es como si en cada kilometro ( de esos 42 ) te dan agua y un bocadillo de atun ...
En cambio Ucrania depende de la " generosidad " de Occidente que es ( muy ) deficitaria en energia y ( muy ) deficitaria en materias primas 
Como el ritmo de fabricacion de armas en Occidente esta limitado ( pues Occidente es deficitario de energia y materias primas ) llegara un monento que la fabricacion de armas en Occidente se detendra ....
La pregunta del millon de pivxs es por que Rusia no avanza . No tiene por que . 
Cuando se agote el armamento ukro ( porque el ritmo de reposicion del armamento suministrado por la OTAN y destruido en combate va menguando con el paso de los dias , semanas , meses entonces sera que los rusos avanzaran sin resistencia .
Los rusos dispararan , pero del otro lado de la trinchera : silencio total . Los batallones ukros , sin armas , se rendiran en masa . 
Y Rusia avanzara sin resistencia , tomando las ciudades intactas ...como Julio Cesar rumbo a Roma 
La prueba del algodon es la cadencia de la respuesta ukra . Si pueden mantener el ritmo en el intercambio artillero . 
El 80 % de la capacidad de defensa de Ucrania esta concentrado en el 20 % de la linea del frente . 
Los ukros estan apinados como moscas encima de un trozo de carne podrida de mammut ...
Son blanco facil y seran exterminados . Zankead al Panuk ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo primero correcto, pero lo segundo no. A ver si nos vamos a creer que el FSB le dice a Dugin que no suba al coche por que temen algo, y él dice, 'claro, pues que suba mi hija'. Hay que pensar un poco antes de escribir.



Simplemente buscan una excusa y al paquete no le dan explicaciones…le veo poco profesional…

Por ejemplo, el agente “pelillo” se le acerca y le dice me ha gustado mucho sus ideas del libro x, me gustaría charlar un poco más con usted, le acercó yo a casa, o vamos a cenar a casa lolita…

Efectivamente, hay que saber de que se escribe…estamos de acuerdo…


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

¡¡Al ladrón!! tiren piedras...
He leído que Patrushev ha dicho que EEUU pronto dejará de pagar su deuda.
https://tass.ru/politika/15...


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

*clapham5*

Mirate el video que puse en el post anterior al tuyo. Viene a decir lo mismo que tu.


----------



## mazuste (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Al ladrón!! tiren piedras...
> He leído que Patrushev ha dicho que EEUU pronto dejará de pagar su deuda.
> https://tass.ru/politika/15...



Bueno, la verdad es que la deuda se paga en dólares americanos lo que significa
que tienen la opción de imprimir dólares, aunque eso va a acelerar la inflación.
Así que los mandandtes de EEUU puede elegir cual es el menor de los males:
default vs imprimir dólares. Guatemala o guatepeor...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo primero correcto, pero lo segundo no. A ver si nos vamos a creer que el FSB le dice a Dugin que no suba al coche por que temen algo, y él dice, 'claro, pues que suba mi hija'. Hay que pensar un poco antes de escribir.



Sea como sea, hay que huir de los Mini Cooper, Assad o alguien así les ha echado una maldición.


----------



## rejon (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya piruetas mentales tienen que hacer los Putinianos


----------



## Kartal (22 Ago 2022)

El material explosivo se supone que lo llevaba al cruzar la frontera o lo consiguió ya dentro de Rusia?


----------



## No al NOM (22 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE estudia una "gran misión en Ucrania", según sel Borrell.
> 
> *"La UE está considerando establecer un gran programa para entrenar a las tropas ucranianas
> en las naciones vecinas, ha dicho el máximo diplomático del bloque, Josep Borrell.
> ...



Joselo Borrelo quiere seguir entrenando a nazis para matar, como buen Satanista pedófilo


----------



## No al NOM (22 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Porqué todos los medios dicen que van ganando los nazis Ucros siendo falso y al contrario? Para que sigamos mandando millones?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> El material explosivo se supone que lo llevaba al cruzar la frontera o lo consiguió ya dentro de Rusia?



Se supone que el equipo de apoyo le dio el material, y además le dio cobertura. Falló este equipo en no detectar el cambiazo (Igual ya estaba neutralizado).


----------



## El_Suave (22 Ago 2022)

S


Loignorito dijo:


> Llegar llegaban, lo que no tenían era la más mínima precisión. Creo que no sabe que los japoneses enviaban globos con explosivos usando las corrientes de chorro de las capas altas de la atmósfera.



Sí, ya lo sabía, la utilidad de eso era nula. La única posibilidad de que algo así haga daño es cargándolo con agentes biológicos, que han de ser muy potentes y activos además.

Los alemanes estuvieron más cerca, los proyectos V-1 (misil de crucero), y sobre todo V-2 (misil balístico), tenían potencial, pero les falto tiempo de desarrollo. Incluso tenían proyectos de FOBS (Bombardeo Orbital Fraccionario) sobre la mesa de diseño.

Pero la capacidad de llegar de forma plena y definitiva al territorio USA llega en los años 50 con el desarrollo de los ICBM soviéticos, que cambiaron entonces las reglas de juego, y hasta el día de hoy.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Porqué todos los medios dicen que van ganando los nazis Ucros siendo falso y al contrario? Para que sigamos mandando millones?



Los massmierdas globalistas defienden a Ucrania, no cuela


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

La prensa occidental tiene una serie de flipados escribiendo el guión y cada día se invantan lo que les parece. Son esas historias que surgen cuando está de bares ya medio cocido y con algún psicotrópico encima. Un día Calópez asesina a un moderador con un antiaéreo, al siguiente Putin envenena a un señor de Cuenca que pasaba por el Rhur, Assad desayuna un bebé y Putin cabreado por quedarse sin desayuno hace saltar por los aires a una ex-chortina. Como Rusia se ha quedado sin misiles gracias a señoras ucranianas armadas con botes de pepinillos, Iran aprovecha para ejecutar un asesinato que llevaba treinta años planeando y de paso China invade África con virus camuflados en musarañas.
Parece el guión de un tebeo de los Freak Brothers, o Superserdo.


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La clave para sobrevivir en el mundo del hampa y el de los mercenarios es saber elegir al cliente, puede ser un criminal, pero ha de ser de fiar dentro de los límites que el negocio marca. El dinero fácil es muerte fácil en la mayor parte de los casos. Y hay clientes muy nocivos.



Para mí que el _Caso Antonio_ (que cambió la política internacional por sí mismo y nos dejó sin el gas argelino y nos sumió más profundamente en el agujero) siguió otra trama más sórdida si cabe.
Me maravilla la política internacional del 2022, especialmente la española.


----------



## piru (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que os parece lo que dice este video de Eureka?




Que acierta de pleno:

"Rusia desnazificará Ucrania, Rusia alcanzará sus objetivos, ningún arma mágica puede cambiar eso"


----------



## Elimina (22 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joselo Borrelo quiere seguir entrenando a nazis para matar, como buen Satanista pedófilo



será un entrenamiento de nazis humanitario


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joselo Borrelo quiere seguir entrenando a nazis para matar, como buen Satanista pedófilo



Seguramente iran los judios a entrenar a los descendientes de los que les enviaban a campos de concentración para que maten a quienes los liberaron.


----------



## niraj (22 Ago 2022)

Jose Luis Cava: Y ustedes que prefieren, bono ruso o bono europeo?



La conclusión era evidente.
Me ha dado ahora por recordar cuando los "miedos informativos" decían que Rusia había quebrado y nadie querría su deuda...   





Gráfica interesante de la balanza comercial en el vídeo en el min. 2:00, que muestra el segundo peor resultado mensual en lo que va de siglo.
Gran idea obligar a las empresas UEropeas a abandonar el comercio con Rusia.
Y todavía falta que los alemanes cumplan su amenaza y decidan enviar a su delegación de diputados a Taiwan, para que la balanza comercial termine de estallar


----------



## pemebe (22 Ago 2022)

Fuente Ucra:* A los rusos no se les acaba la munición

Las fuerzas rusas demuestran su presencia en las fronteras del norte de Ucrania - Informe del Estado Mayor*
por YEVHEN KIZILOV 

*En el frente de Sivershchyna,* Rusia sigue desplegando algunas unidades de su Distrito Militar Occidental en las zonas de las provincias de Bryansk y Kursk para demostrar su presencia en la zona y para inmovilizar al ejército ucraniano allí [y así evitar que se desplieguen en otros frentes donde hay más actividad de combate - ed.].

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 22 de agosto

Además, *en el frente de Sivershchyna* las fuerzas rusas bombardearon las zonas de Senkivka y Mykolaivka (óblast de Chernihiv) y de Katerynivka y Obody (óblast de Sumy) con artillería tubular.

No hubo cambios significativos en los frentes de Volyn y Polissia, donde las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas siguen reforzando la seguridad de la frontera bielorrusa con Ucrania en las provincias de Brest y Gomel (de Bielorrusia). Existe una amenaza constante de ataques con misiles y aéreos sobre el territorio de Ucrania [desde el espacio aéreo y el territorio bielorruso - ed.].

El Estado Mayor también señala que Rusia sigue centrando sus principales esfuerzos en establecer el control sobre todo el territorio de la provincia de Donetsk, mantener el control sobre los territorios capturados de las provincias de Kherson, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhia y Mykolaiv, y restaurar la capacidad de combate de las unidades de sus tropas que han sufrido pérdidas. Además, las tropas rusas están intentando impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania monten una contraofensiva.

Los rusos siguen realizando ataques aéreos y con misiles contra objetivos civiles en el territorio de Ucrania.

Las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones de combate para mejorar sus posiciones tácticas *en* *el frente de Slobozhanshchyna,* donde también están tomando medidas para reponer las pérdidas de personal y equipo militar.

Las fuerzas rusas siguen realizando activamente reconocimientos aéreos con vehículos aéreos no tripulados *en el frente de Kharkiv*. También están disparando contra objetivos militares y civiles en las zonas de Udy, Bazaliivka, Slobozhanske, Duvanka, Peremoha, Velyki Prokhody, Ruska Lozova, Lebiazhe, Mospanove, Husarivka y Ruski Tyshky y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa atacó las zonas de los alrededores de Staryi Saltiv, Verkhnii Saltiv, Pytomnyk, Mospanove y Husarivka.

*En el frente de Sloviansk, *las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de los alrededores de Krasnopillia, Mazanivka, Nova Dmytrivka, Chepil, Bohorodychne y Kurulka utilizando cañones de tanque, artillería tubular y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS).

Los rusos siguen montando una ofensiva en el frente de Donetsk y centran sus principales esfuerzos en los frentes de Bakhmut y Avdiivka en particular.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de Siversk, Zakitne, Pereizne, Hryhorivka, Verkhnokamianske y Pryshyb y en los alrededores de Krasnopillia libraron una batalla ofensiva.

*En el frente de Bakhmut,* los rusos dispararon contra infraestructuras militares y civiles cerca de Kostiantynivka, Bakhmutske, Pidhorodne, Yakovlivka, Vesela Dolyna y Bilohorivka. La aviación rusa realizó un ataque aéreo contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania cerca de Soledar. Además, los rusos lanzaron ataques con misiles contra Soledar y Kostiantynivka. Intentaron realizar operaciones de asalto cerca de Soledar, Kodema y Zaitseve, pero fracasaron.

*En el frente de Avdiivka,* las fuerzas rusas utilizaron cañones de tanques y varios tipos de artillería para disparar sobre las zonas de Avdiivka, Oleksandropil, Marinka, Pervomaiske y Pisky y sus alrededores, y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Nevelske, Marinka y Krasnohorivka. Los rusos también llevaron a cabo operaciones ofensivas en los alrededores de Krasnohorivka, Pervomaiske y Nevelske.

*En el frente de Novopavlivka, *las tropas rusas dispararon en las zonas cercanas a Novomykhailivka, Yelyzavetivka y Novoukrainka. Realizaron operaciones ofensivas cerca de Novomykhailivka, pero sufrieron pérdidas y se vieron obligadas a retirarse.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de Huliaipole, Shevchenko, Charivne, Novosilka, Vremivka, Vilne Pole, Mala Tokmachka, Poltavka y Dorozhnianka y sus alrededores, utilizando artillería de cohetes y de tubo, así como cañones de tanque. Libraron batallas ofensivas cerca de Vremivka y Velyka Novosilka.

Las fuerzas rusas están centrando sus principales esfuerzos *en el frente de Pivdennyi Buh* en mantener sus posiciones actuales, impedir el avance de las fuerzas ucranianas e infligir pérdidas a las unidades de las tropas ucranianas. También están tomando medidas para reponer sus pérdidas. Además, los rusos dispararon contra infraestructuras civiles en Velyke Artakove, Mykolaiv, Andriivka, Posad-Pokrovske, Stepova Dolyna, Tavriiske, Bila Krynytsia, Partyzanske, Luch, Tokareve, Kamiane, Novovorontsovka, Poliana, Novooleksandrivka y Liubomyrivka y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos cerca de Andriivka, Olhyne, Trudoliubivka y Potomkyne. Los rusos también lanzaron misiles sobre Mykolaiv y Zatoka.

Las fuerzas rusas están utilizando activamente vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (22 Ago 2022)

Espero que no sea cierto.....acojonante.


Rusia: Comité de Asuntos Internacionales del Senado: Si Estonia se niega a extraditar al asesino de Dugin, puede ser motivo para una acción rusa dura.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Espero que no sea cierto.....acojonante.
> 
> 
> Rusia: Comité de Asuntos Internacionales del Senado: Si Estonia se niega a extraditar al asesino de Dugin, puede ser motivo para una acción rusa dura.



Habría que hacerse con el original y traducir con cuidado, aunque por ahora me quedo más con la versión que aportó páginas atrás @Harman . Cito:



> *Rusia tendrá "todas las razones para tomar medidas duras" contra Estonia si las autoridades estonias se niegan a extraditar a la ciudadana ucraniana Natalya Vovk.*
> 
> Así lo afirmó el primer jefe adjunto del Comité de Asuntos Exteriores del Consejo de Seguridad, Volodymyr Dzhabarov.







__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII







www.burbuja.info





Ahora que comparo ambas tranquilamente, veo que tampoco es que exista una diferencia sustancial. Disculpe por la innecesaria corrección.


----------



## ciruiostar (22 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pal chinito:



¡Si! ¡Las mieles de la democracia! ¡Cada líder ucraniano era más corrupto e inepto que el anterior!


----------



## Peineto (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Seguramente iran los judios a entrenar a los descendientes de los que les enviaban a campos de concentración.



Permíteme pressentarte a un filósofo judío, lóbulo derecho de Schwab:


----------



## faraico (22 Ago 2022)

Los estonios dirán que no saben donde se ha metido la asesina.... Y listo....


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Son trabajos prescindibles, es decir si no se realizan ni el mundo se para ni la gente se muere de hambre.
> 
> Esos trabajos no sólo no crean riqueza real, sino que a menudo la destruyen.



No entiendes la riqueza, ni lo que hace funcionar a la sociedad, hulio


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente Ucra:* A los rusos no se les acaba la munición
> 
> Las fuerzas rusas demuestran su presencia en las fronteras del norte de Ucrania - Informe del Estado Mayor*
> por YEVHEN KIZILOV
> ...



Rusia tiene mas municion que toda la OTAN junta de largo.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Permíteme pressentarte a un filósofo judío, lóbulo derecho de Schwab:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164929



Traduzco del pérfido idioma:


> Los humanos son ahora animales hackeables.
> La idea de que los seres humanos tienen un alma o un espíritu y que nadie sabe lo que ocurre en su interior, y que tienen libre albedrío, se ha acabado.



Pues este señor será muy 'filósofo', pero a mi me parece un indigente espiritual.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Porque no tienes ni puta idea de nada, por eso...


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Traduzco del pérfido idioma:
> Pues este señor será muy 'filósofo', pero a mi me parece un indigente espiritual.



E intelectual, la falta de libre albedrío es un argumento circular más viejo que la razón última tomasina, cuestión de fe. Entonces como teólogo el sujeto es de baratillo y filósofo no se le puede considerar al aceptar una razón de fe como argumento.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rusia tiene mas municion que toda la OTAN junta de largo.



La has contado?


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Que...dicen por ahí que el padre de la "supuesta" asesina de Dugina fue una de las personas que organizaron el "referendum" de Donetsk en 2014....


----------



## NS 4 (22 Ago 2022)

Tu siempre seras mas bobo que abundio...

Asi quedas retratado, primero que no hubo un pueblo guanche...pedazo de inculto.

Si te hubieses preocupado en leer un poco te hubieras dado cuenta que jamas tuvieron conciencia de ser un solo pueblo, SUBNORMAL CUENTA CUENTOS...

ES MAS, guerreaban entre ellos y tenian diferencias no solo culturales, geneticas, sociales, politicas...incluso cientificas...siendo unos mas avanzados en unos aspectos que otros.

Deportamos a los machos, y nos casamos con las bellas hembras, creando una nueva forma de ser españoles...Canarios y Españoles...PASMAAAO.

LO DICHO... no cagaste lo suficiente.. hablas mi idioma, te bautizaron cristiano, llevas mi sangre y mis apellidos, comes un pincho de tortilla de papas y te echas una cuarta de vino, trabajas el majuelo, te comes unos churros con chocolate...y hasta en lo de ser antiespañol, ERES UN IGNORANTON MAS ESPAÑOLAZO QUE EL CAGAR...

Anda...guanche de palo...lee y desasnate...CACHANCHANNN

Chachooo... cuanto imbecil que se rechaza a si mismo...


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La has contado?



Si.









Russian Armed Forces - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí no viene la munición, tio...crees que es fácil de cuantificar eso? que te lo van a decir en Wikipedia?


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ahí no viene la munición, tio...crees que es fácil de cuantificar eso? que te lo van a decir en Wikipedia?



Si no sabes buscar es problema tuyo, tonto que eres.

Ah, fuentes USA.

Bueno, me das pena, ilustrate:




Russian Ground Forces
Russian Aerospace Forces
Russian Air Force
Russian Space Forces
Russian Navy
Russian Airborne Forces
Russian Strategic Rocket Forces
Russian Special Operations Forces


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Espero que no sea cierto.....acojonante.
> 
> 
> Rusia: Comité de Asuntos Internacionales del Senado: Si Estonia se niega a extraditar al asesino de Dugin, puede ser motivo para una acción rusa dura.



Ya lo he dicho, puede ser un casus belli de libro.


----------



## riggedd (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Seguramente iran los judios a entrenar a los descendientes de los que les enviaban a campos de concentración para que maten a quienes los liberaron.



Esto es lo mejor que he leído en mucho tiempo, y me voy a callar la boquita, porque sino alguno iba a salir escocido históricamente


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Ago 2022)

El invent ruso hace aguas. La matrícula se cambió al venderlo.


----------



## NS 4 (22 Ago 2022)

Mira pasmao...ignorancia la tuya...incluso algunos apoyaron la conquista y guerrearon contra las tribus de los distintos menceyatos de Tenerife.

A otro perro con lo de Tinerfe.


----------



## Peineto (22 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> E intelectual, la falta de libre albedrío es un argumento circular más viejo que la razón última tomasina, cuestión de fe. Entonces como teólogo el sujeto es de baratillo y filósofo no se le puede considerar al aceptar una razón de fe como argumento.



Pues esta es la visión del ser humano que tiene la gentuza que chapotea en el lodazal de las altas finanzas, esto es lo que espera a la Humanidad en conjunto si triunfan. Avisados estáis y estamos,


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Si no sabes buscar es problema tuyo, tonto que eres.
> 
> Ah, fuentes USA.
> 
> ...



Qué si, que te van a decir el número de balas que tienen cada uno, no te preocupes....


----------



## Mabuse (22 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pues esta es la visión del ser humano que tiene la gentuza que chapotea en el lodazal de las altas finanzas, esto es lo que espera a la Humanidad en conjunto si triunfan. Avisados estáis y estamos,



Son indigentes mentales educados en escuelas de prestigio y con una inagotable horda de sicofantes revoloteando a su alrededor.


----------



## Omaita (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que...dicen por ahí que el padre de la "supuesta" asesina de Dugina fue una de las personas que organizaron el "referendum" de Donetsk en 2014....



Ya pueden hacer la película, como le gusta a los judíos las sagas de guerras inter-estelares y familiares al mismo tiempo


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué si, que te van a decir el número de balas que tienen cada uno, no te preocupes....



Solo TOS, Grads, y lanzadores de misiles varios tiene unos 4000 LANZADERAS

Pero los USA le mandaron 20 himars a Ucrania, tremendo.... TIEMBLA RUSIA!!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Traduzco del pérfido idioma:
> Pues este señor será muy 'filósofo', pero a mi me parece un indigente espiritual.



Y filosofico, este capullo lo dice con la idea de el ser humano es controlable, es gilipuertas, nunca habrá visto un enfermo mental.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Los estonios dirán que no saben donde se ha metido la asesina.... Y listo....



Y los rusos diran, " no se preocupen que ya la buscamos nosotros y más te vale que no la hallas escondido por que me enteraré".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque no tienes ni puta idea de nada, por eso...



Es que desde Mauripol no paras de acertar y comprenderás que no podemos seguir tu ritmo hasta Moscú.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Solo TOS, Grads, y lanzadores de misiles varios tiene unos 4000
> 
> Pero los USA le mandaron 20 himars a Ucrania, tremendo.... TIEMBLA RUSIA!!!



Qué si, que hay que decir que Rusia es lo mejorcito del mundo mundial y del universo y que va a cambiar er ziztema economico, que me lo ha decío RT y quien no diga eso es un supernazi atlantista globalista. Todo el mundo sabe que los humanos debemos vivir en peceras, aislados unos de otros, hombre ya!


----------



## Epicii (22 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Poco se habla de esto. La transferencia de riqueza en estos últimos meses de UE a USA está siendo brutal. Hoy mismo leía que hezpaña va a comprar no se cuantos F-35 a usa porque la fabricación de los '' nuevos eurocazas'' van con retraso.



Porque te sorprende si es la finalidad de toda esta guerra...
Vender armar y energía a Europa...que será tan dependiente de la economía yanqui como Canada o Mexico.
Y mas adelante hacer lo mismo en el pacifico, para redirigir la fabricación de microelectrónica, y chips a EEUU


----------



## alfonbass (22 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es que desde Mauripol no paras de acertar y comprenderás que no podemos seguir tu ritmo hasta Moscú.



He dicho algo de Mariupol? he dicho que ese señor no tiene ni idea de lo que escribe, lo repito? es necesario?


----------



## lapetus (22 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Joselo Borrelo quiere seguir entrenando a nazis para matar, como buen Satanista pedófilo



Este perro está cruzando una linea hasta ahora no cruzada, que es que la UE era una unión político-económica, pero sin ninguna política de defensa.
Ahora está hablando de entrenar tropas... cosa que ya se está haciendo desde hace tiempo en UK, Rumanía y Polonia. La novedad entonces consistirá en que lo pagará la UE oficialmente (en lugar de mediante sanciones mandatadas por los EEUU).
¿Se puede ser más traidor que Burrell?
¿Puede la CIA por favor poner a algún actor de esos que tiene por ahí, en lugar de este viejo tan patético?

También se dice que liquidaron a algunos de los muchachos...
Al final los países te usan y luego te liquidan cuando ya no les sirves.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Hace un par de horas:
Los borrachos HDLGP cometiendo crímenes de guerra


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (23 Ago 2022)

Rusia parece amagar siempre pero nunca da o porque no puede o no quiere o espera demasiado. En principio son gente lista, culta e inteligente pues el ajedrez es el deporte nacional. En principio lo parece pero están siendo un poco mucho desilusionantes.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y filosofico, este capullo lo dice con la idea de el ser humano es controlable, es gilipuertas, nunca habrá visto un enfermo mental.



Ya es lamentable que reniegue del alma y del espíritu, pero que se jacte de la posibilidad (o hecho ya real) de que el ser humano pueda ser manipulado y programable como si fuese una máquina, es de ser imbécil profundo. Antaño existían leyes que impedían los avances científicos en determinadas direcciones (como esta) pues agredían al hombre. Pero como esas leyes se fundamentaban en la existencia de Dios y estos han preferido 'matarlo', pues aquí estamos, trayendo el infierno a la Tierra. Y buenas noches.


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

Tenía ganas de recordar esta situación de enero-febrero, para que no quede en el olvido...

jeje...

juajuajua...

MUHAHAHAA









Biden amenaza a Rusia...y Alemania: "No habrá un Nord Stream 2"


Estados Unidos ha amenazado con todo tipo de sanciones vagas contra Rusia en el caso de una invasión de Ucrania, pero no ha dado detalles hasta ayer en el que fue muy explícito: “Si Rusia invade… entonces ya no habrá un Nord Stream 2. Le pondremos fin”, dijo Biden. Luego, un reportero preguntó...




www.bolsamania.com





Ahí lo dejo.

up.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace un par de horas:
> Los borrachos HDLGP cometiendo crímenes de guerra




Dudo que hay civiles en Marinka. 

Lo malo de los pueblos d eesa zoa es que estan en mitad de llanuras despejadas, ni siquiera hay bosques, los ucros solo pueden fortificarse en los pueblos y esos pueblos serán bombardeados


----------



## Alabama Anon (23 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Rusia parece amagar siempre pero nunca da o porque no puede o no quiere o espera demasiado. En principio son gente lista, culta e inteligente pues el ajedrez es el deporte nacional. En principio lo parece pero están siendo un poco mucho desilusionantes.



Pero que pretendeis que hagan, que se rebajen al nivel de estado terrorista?
Que bombarden indiscriminadamente civiles en una ciudad?

Se esta ganando la guerra y el mismo Dugin ha dicho que esa es la mejor venganza.
Lo jodido de todo esto es que gente que sois totalmente ajenas al conflicto teneis mas ganas de sangre que nadie que esta relacionado con el


----------



## Kill33r (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Yo destacaría, en ese contexto, como EEUU tuvo que aplazar su programada "Drang nach Osten"
> por mor de la crisis de 2008, debido a que Rusia les cambió el campo de batalla al medio Oriente:
> A Siria, concretamente. Ocho (8) años después, Rusia marca raya y acepta el desafío. Por supuesto,
> con la ventaja de haber finalizado con éxito la reforma del sus ejércitos y sus armas; cuando EEUU
> ...



Bingo


----------



## saddhu (23 Ago 2022)

Abrir un hilo con vuestras cuitas...
La historia de las Canarias nos la pela!!!


----------



## kikepm (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La prensa occidental tiene una serie de flipados escribiendo el guión y cada día se invantan lo que les parece. Son esas historias que surgen cuando está de bares ya medio cocido y con algún psicotrópico encima. Un día Calópez asesina a un moderador con un antiaéreo, al siguiente Putin envenena a un señor de Cuenca que pasaba por el Rhur, Assad desayuna un bebé y Putin cabreado por quedarse sin desayuno hace saltar por los aires a una ex-chortina. Como Rusia se ha quedado sin misiles gracias a señoras ucranianas armadas con botes de pepinillos, Iran aprovecha para ejecutar un asesinato que llevaba treinta años planeando y de paso China invade África con virus camuflados en musarañas.
> Parece el guión de un tebeo de los Freak Brothers, o Superserdo.



Gracioso el ejemplo, pero así no opera la difusión de propaganda en occidente.

Hay una cadena que enlaza directamente las redacciones de los principales servicios de información, USA, UK, que son los verdaderos creadores del delirante discurso antiruso, con las agencias de noticias y los principales medios de comunicación de prensa y televisión nacionales, y que se propaga desde estos últimos a las redacciones de los periodicuchos como 20 minutos, a las de las televisiones menores o la bandeja de entrada de los youtubers "independientes".

Así que lo que vemos a diario son noticias creadas por medios centralizados dedicados a la propaganda, y a una caterva de fieles periodistas dedicados en cuerpo y alma a copiar y pegar las noticias que les llegan.


----------



## chemarin (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Rusia difunde un vídeo de la presunta autora del atentado en Moscú



Si es ella realmente, espero que la maten cuanto antes.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Yo destacaría, en ese contexto, como EEUU tuvo que aplazar su programada "Drang nach Osten"
> por mor de la crisis de 2008, debido a que Rusia les cambió el campo de batalla al medio Oriente:
> A Siria, concretamente. Ocho (8) años después, Rusia marca raya y acepta el desafío. Por supuesto,
> con la ventaja de haber finalizado con éxito la reforma del sus ejércitos y sus armas; cuando EEUU
> ...



A ver la ubicación de los ciclos históricos rusos en todo esto. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## No al NOM (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hace un par de horas:
> Los borrachos HDLGP cometiendo crímenes de guerra




Os queda poco fósforo por recibir, putos nazis de mierda al servicio de Biden el PEDÓFILO


----------



## Alabama Anon (23 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Os queda poco fósforo por recibir, putos nazis de mierda al servicio de Biden el PEDÓFILO



Lo gracioso del asunto es que son los ucranianos lanzando esa mierda sobre una ciudad de Donbass...


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Caen los amigues de Putin


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya es lamentable que reniegue del alma y del espíritu, pero que se jacte de la posibilidad (o hecho ya real) de que el ser humano pueda ser manipulado y programable como si fuese una máquina, es de ser imbécil profundo. Antaño existían leyes que impedían los avances científicos en determinadas direcciones (como esta) pues agredían al hombre. Pero como esas leyes se fundamentaban en la existencia de Dios y estos han preferido 'matarlo', pues aquí estamos, trayendo el infierno a la Tierra. Y buenas noches.



Podría quizá programarse a una persona temporalmente, pero no a varias, y mucho menos a todas. Es como resolver el problema del viajante varias veces, cuando una sóla ya es imposible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Poco se habla de esto. La transferencia de riqueza en estos últimos meses de UE a USA está siendo brutal. Hoy mismo leía que hezpaña va a comprar no se cuantos F-35 a usa porque la fabricación de los '' nuevos eurocazas'' van con retraso.



pues yo lo llevo predicando desde el primer día : 






Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info









__





JEW DEAL coronavírico: crisis del 29 + gran depresión = segunda guerra mundial . Según el guion, en breve tendremos la tercera guerra mundial


No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos. Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Gracioso el ejemplo, pero así no opera la difusión de propaganda en occidente.
> 
> Hay una cadena que enlaza directamente las redacciones de los principales servicios de información, USA, UK, que son los verdaderos creadores del delirante discurso antiruso, con las agencias de noticias y los principales medios de comunicación de prensa y televisión nacionales, y que se propaga desde estos últimos a las redacciones de los periodicuchos como 20 minutos, a las de las televisiones menores o la bandeja de entrada de los youtubers "independientes".
> 
> Así que lo que vemos a diario son noticias creadas por medios centralizados dedicados a la propaganda, y a una caterva de fieles periodistas dedicados en cuerpo y alma a copiar y pegar las noticias que les llegan.



Y todos peleando entre ellos por ver quien suelta la flipada más gorda. Porque algunas noticias son delirantes, hay días que no sé si el enlace es del mundo today o un hackeo de un pirata borracho.


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Gracioso el ejemplo, pero así no opera la difusión de propaganda en occidente.
> 
> Hay una cadena que enlaza directamente las redacciones de los principales servicios de información, USA, UK, que son los verdaderos creadores del delirante discurso antiruso, con las agencias de noticias y los principales medios de comunicación de prensa y televisión nacionales, y que se propaga desde estos últimos a las redacciones de los periodicuchos como 20 minutos, a las de las televisiones menores o la bandeja de entrada de los youtubers "independientes".
> 
> Así que lo que vemos a diario son noticias creadas por medios centralizados dedicados a la propaganda, y a una caterva de fieles periodistas dedicados en cuerpo y alma a copiar y pegar las noticias que les llegan.



A raíz de como ha explicado el forero @kikepm el funcionamiento de la propaganda occidental(EEUU y RU), hay que recordar una vez más quien maneja los hilos en lo que refiere a la PRENSA INTERNACIONAL(escrita/internet).


> Associated Press o AP es la que redacta 8 de cada 10 noticias que aparecen en España y en el resto de la UE.



todo lo demás ya lo sabéis.


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Rusia parece amagar siempre pero nunca da o porque no puede o no quiere o espera demasiado. En principio son gente lista, culta e inteligente pues el ajedrez es el deporte nacional. En principio lo parece pero están siendo un poco mucho desilusionantes.




Vísteme despacio, que tengo prisa. ¿Lo pillas?


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero que pretendeis que hagan, que se rebajen al nivel de estado terrorista?
> Que bombarden indiscriminadamente civiles en una ciudad?
> 
> Se esta ganando la guerra y el mismo Dugin ha dicho que esa es la mejor venganza.
> Lo jodido de todo esto es que gente que sois totalmente ajenas al conflicto teneis mas ganas de sangre que nadie que esta relacionado con el




LOGSE, videojuegos, jolibud ...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ago 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Gracioso el ejemplo, pero así no opera la difusión de propaganda en occidente.
> 
> Hay una cadena que enlaza directamente las redacciones de los principales servicios de información, USA, UK, que son los verdaderos creadores del delirante discurso antiruso, con las agencias de noticias y los principales medios de comunicación de prensa y televisión nacionales, y que se propaga desde estos últimos a las redacciones de los periodicuchos como 20 minutos, a las de las televisiones menores o la bandeja de entrada de los youtubers "independientes".
> 
> Así que lo que vemos a diario son noticias creadas por medios centralizados dedicados a la propaganda, y a una caterva de fieles periodistas dedicados en cuerpo y alma a copiar y pegar las noticias que les llegan.



Indigno oficio el de copista satanico. Acabemos de una vez con esta nueva iglesia de satan como la otra


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

EE. UU. tiene conocimiento de que Rusia está preparando ataques contra infraestructuras de Ucrania en los próximos días: EE. UU. Oficial


Ojito pues


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

Vídeo "homenaje" al nazi de Dugin


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (23 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Vísteme despacio, que tengo prisa. ¿Lo pillas?



Si. Supongo que tendrán su servicio de inteligencia y el análisis de todos los escenarios posibles con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## Atonito (23 Ago 2022)

Putin hace bien en no responder a las , cada vez mas desesperadas, provocaciones.
Rusia esta ganando la guerra, seis meses mas y a los Ukronazis no les quedaran hombres y a occidente no le quedara munición.

Lo de Crimea la central de Zaporiyia y el criminal atentado, son muestras claras de que la OTAN esta desesperada, saben que en el campo de batalla la guerra esta perdida y se acerca el crudo invierno...winter is coming.


----------



## crocodile (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> EE. UU. tiene conocimiento de que Rusia está preparando ataques contra infraestructuras de Ucrania en los próximos días: EE. UU. Oficial
> 
> 
> Ojito pues



A ver si es verdad pero no creo.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Es posible que Vladimiro el Putin sea un chad agente de la CIA?
Porque seamos sinceros, está haciendo mierda Orcoputia. Como Fid El Castro y el Chegue Vara que hicieron mierda a Cuba y construyeron Miami (maravillosa ciudad).


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Ago 2022)

Claro.

*22.08.2022*

Escribe Miguel González.

El Ejército apuesta por el F-35 de EE UU en vez del Eurofighter en una compra de 10.000 millones
*El Ejército apuesta por el F-35 de EE UU en vez del Eurofighter en una compra de 10.000 millones*


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

Paul Craig formó parte del equipo de Reagan y sigue en la brecha política y económica con plena lucidez, como demuestra este excelente análisis sobre la campaña rusa en Ucrania que muchos otánicos son incapaces de hacer. Aún quedan cabezas pensantes en el corazón de las tinieblas.

*Russia’s Destruction of the Ukraine Military*
Russia’s Destruction of the Ukraine Military |

A diferencia de los putos medios de comunicación occidentales, William Schryver ofrece la imagen exacta de la destrucción por parte de Rusia de los militares ucranianos entrenados por Occidente:

La "desmilitarización" de Ucrania ha sido precisamente la mentalidad rusa en Ucrania. Su principal objetivo, desde el principio, tal y como articuló explícitamente el presidente Vladimir Putin en su histórico discurso del 24 de febrero de 2022, era "desmilitarizar" Ucrania, es decir, destruir su ejército.

Cuando comenzó la guerra, las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces, experimentadas, bien armadas y bien posicionadas NO estaban en Kiev, sino en el Donbass y Mariupol. Llevaban meses posicionándose allí, con el objetivo final de recuperar el Donbass y Crimea, un objetivo que nunca estuvo lejos de la mente de los líderes ideológicos y políticos de Ucrania.

De hecho, hablaban de ello abiertamente y sin matices. Creían firmemente que la fuerza de sus fuerzas armadas, tras ocho años de preparación, había llegado a un punto en el que era capaz de alcanzar realmente ese objetivo.

Sus benefactores en la OTAN les alentaron a creerlo, ya que también era el sueño más preciado de la OTAN levantar sus estandartes sobre la base naval de Sebastopol, y así dominar todo el Mar Negro y el Bósforo.


En cumplimiento de este y otros muchos objetivos geoestratégicos -entre ellos, detener el resurgimiento de Rusia- la OTAN había estado proporcionando armas a Ucrania durante años, y esos envíos de armas se ampliaron y aceleraron drásticamente a finales de 2021.

Decenas de miles de tropas ucranianas habían sido entrenadas en el uso de este armamento de la OTAN. Y, como es sabido por cualquiera que preste una atención siquiera casual, miles de agentes de inteligencia occidentales, fuerzas especiales y contratistas mercenarios (predominantemente estadounidenses, británicos y franceses, y muchos de ellos) fueron incorporados a las fuerzas ucranianas de primera línea, donde varios han sido asesinados o capturados desde entonces, y un contingente sustancial aún permanece.

Muchas de estas tropas occidentales están allí principalmente para coordinar la recepción, la interpretación y el uso "procesable" de los datos de "ISR" (Inteligencia, Vigilancia y Reconocimiento) de EE.UU. y la OTAN, muy preciados y aún más altamente clasificados.

La madre de todos los ejércitos proxy

El ejército que EE.UU. y la OTAN construyeron en Ucrania, a principios de 2022, se había convertido en la fuerza terrestre más grande y mejor armada de Europa. En casi todas las mediciones, era más potente que los ejércitos combinados de Alemania, Francia e Italia. Traducido con www.DeepL.com/Translator (versión gratuita)




El ejército ucraniano fue construido a propósito para servir a los intereses del Imperio Americano en su objetivo largamente establecido de paralizar a Rusia y evitar que vuelva a ser capaz de ejercer una influencia global; para efectuar su desmembramiento final y reducirla a un débil fragmento de su antiguo estatus y gloria - para realizar el objetivo geopolítico expresado en el popular juego de mesa de la época de la guerra fría RISK, que borró a Rusia del mapa mundial.


La decisión rusa de invadir Ucrania a finales de febrero de 2022 estuvo motivada y se basó en todos estos factores en conjunto, y se precipitó por los amplios ataques de artillería ucranianos en la región del Donbass que habían comenzado semanas antes.

Destruir esta poderosa "Madre de todos los ejércitos proxy" que Estados Unidos y sus socios de la OTAN habían construido metódicamente en sus fronteras era, lógica y manifiestamente, el principal objetivo de Rusia.

No había otro.

La eliminación de esta importante amenaza a sus puertas era, comprensiblemente, vista por los rusos como un imperativo existencial.

Destruir a la madre de todos los ejércitos de representación

Y, para lograr ese objetivo de la mejor manera posible, llevaron a cabo una clásica estratagema rusa para impedir la posibilidad de que las fuerzas del norte de Ucrania reforzaran a las del este y el sur del país una vez que comenzaran los combates.

Por eso llevaron a cabo la elaborada operación de "finta y fijación" en Kiev y sus alrededores.

Y, en definitiva, funcionó a la perfección.

Dicho esto, es esencial entender que las mayores y más efectivas fintas deben ser convincentes. Y, para ser convincentes, muy a menudo corren el riesgo de ser costosas. Las mejores fintas se basan en un análisis coste/beneficio cuyo "beneficio" representa a menudo el objetivo principal de una guerra.

En el caso de la operación de finta y fijación en Kiev, hubo un coste sustancial -aunque no fue ni mucho menos tan costoso como los propagandistas de guerra occidentales han tratado de describirlo. Esto se debe a que gran parte de la finta consistió en demostraciones de intenciones, más que en acciones concretas.

Por ejemplo, después de lograr el dominio aéreo en los primeros días de la guerra, los rusos reunieron una enorme columna blindada y la condujeron casualmente por la carretera principal desde el norte hacia Kiev. Luego, básicamente, la aparcaron allí durante muchos días, fingiendo ocasionalmente que se dirigían en una u otra dirección, antes de retirarse finalmente a sus propias fronteras, y barrer para unirse a las fuerzas que se preparaban para lanzar la ofensiva principal en el Donbass.

Todo lo que hizo al norte de Kiev fue un espectáculo. No se rompió; sus tropas no huyeron; no se quedaron sin gasolina. Fue sólo una gran "demostración de fuerza".

Incluso Bielorrusia colaboró en la teatralidad reuniendo tropas y vehículos, moviéndolos agresivamente justo al otro lado de la frontera con Ucrania, y amenazando veladamente con unirse al asalto ruso a Kiev -lo que, por supuesto, nunca hicieron, porque nunca se previó tal asalto. Y estas agresivas manifestaciones bielorrusas cesaron una vez que los rusos concluyeron la operación de amago y trasladaron sus fuerzas al sureste. Traducido con www.DeepL.com/Translator (versión gratuita)

El resultado de esta operación de amago fue que, en el transcurso de varias semanas, los rusos "fijaron" efectivamente a más de 100.000 tropas ucranianas y su equipo en las cercanías de Kiev, tomaron el control de nodos y corredores de transporte clave entre Kiev y el Donbass, y simultáneamente llevaron a cabo una gran ofensiva para rodear y aniquilar al grupo de ejército ucraniano de 20.000 efectivos en Mariupol, una ciudad portuaria altamente estratégica en la costa del Mar de Azov.

Las fuerzas en Mariupol incluían el notorio "Batallón Azov" neonazi, cuyo armamento y entrenamiento había sido durante mucho tiempo una prioridad de EE.UU. y la OTAN, y estaban considerados como uno de los componentes más formidables del ejército ucraniano.

Las fuerzas en Mariupol también incluían muchas docenas de "asesores" de la OTAN (CIA, fuerzas especiales y los llamados "contratistas"). También estaban presentes unos 2.500 mercenarios extranjeros, la mayoría de ellos veteranos de la OTAN de las guerras de Irak y Afganistán.

Mientras los posibles refuerzos permanecían inactivos e inmóviles en Kiev y sus alrededores, la poderosa fuerza de Mariupol fue metódicamente rodeada y sistemáticamente aniquilada en una operación que estoy seguro se estudiará en las facultades de guerra durante generaciones como una de las más impresionantes ejecuciones de guerra urbana jamás realizadas.

Los rusos invirtieron por completo la proporción de bajas generalmente aceptada entre atacantes y defensores, y lo hicieron contra un enemigo blindado dentro de enormes y complejas fortificaciones que había preparado durante años dentro de la extensa planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.


Mientras todo esto ocurría, las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk se dedicaron a "dar forma al campo de batalla" en la región del Donbass en previsión de la siguiente y más importante etapa de la guerra.

Hay que tener en cuenta que las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass habían pasado ocho largos años construyendo una elaborada serie de fortificaciones endurecidas en la región con el objetivo de resistir un ataque ruso e infligirles graves daños cuando lo hicieran.

Por supuesto, los rusos sabían todo esto, y planearon claramente una línea de acción diseñada para superar las ventajas que tenían los ucranianos como resultado de sus fortificaciones y sus reprobables tácticas de utilizar a los civiles y sus viviendas como escudos.

Tal y como están las cosas a principios de julio, ahora es incontrovertible que la operación rusa en el Donbass ha sido una victoria abrumadora. Es, en mi opinión, la gestión más impresionante de un campo de batalla casi urbano en la historia moderna. La fuerza original, formada por más de 60.000 de los soldados mejor entrenados y equipados del ejército ucraniano, ha sido efectivamente destruida. Ha sufrido pérdidas catastróficas de sus cuadros profesionales experimentados y entrenados por la OTAN. Sus pérdidas masivas de personal han sido parcialmente repuestas por tropas de milicias territoriales mal entrenadas, pero sus pérdidas aún más masivas de armamento pesado no pueden ser repuestas.

En un post anterior describí la estrategia y las tácticas rusas:

He aquí un breve resumen del enfoque táctico ruso en la batalla del Donbass:

Paso 1: Avance de las unidades de reconocimiento (a menudo en fuerza, con docenas o cientos de aviones no tripulados por encima) para evaluar la situación; atraer el fuego; transmitir a los comandantes el vídeo en bruto y las coordenadas geográficas.

Paso 2: Con enjambres de drones de corrección de objetivos sobrevolando la zona, transmitiendo el vídeo de ataque en tiempo real, se procede a atacar salvajemente las fortificaciones con artillería remolcada y móvil, sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes (en grados de fuerza y precisión), e incluso con horribles municiones termobáricas para objetivos especialmente adecuados.

El resultado de esta operación de amago fue que, en el transcurso de varias semanas, los rusos "fijaron" efectivamente a más de 100.000 tropas ucranianas y su equipo en las cercanías de Kiev, tomaron el control de nodos y corredores de transporte clave entre Kiev y el Donbass, y simultáneamente llevaron a cabo una gran ofensiva para rodear y aniquilar al grupo de ejército ucraniano de 20.000 efectivos en Mariupol, una ciudad portuaria altamente estratégica en la costa del Mar de Azov.

Las fuerzas en Mariupol incluían el notorio "Batallón Azov" neonazi, cuyo armamento y entrenamiento había sido durante mucho tiempo una prioridad de EE.UU. y la OTAN, y estaban considerados como uno de los componentes más formidables del ejército ucraniano.

Las fuerzas en Mariupol también incluían muchas docenas de "asesores" de la OTAN (CIA, fuerzas especiales y los llamados "contratistas"). También estaban presentes unos 2.500 mercenarios extranjeros, la mayoría de ellos veteranos de la OTAN de las guerras de Irak y Afganistán.

Mientras los posibles refuerzos permanecían inactivos e inmóviles en Kiev y sus alrededores, la poderosa fuerza de Mariupol fue metódicamente rodeada y sistemáticamente aniquilada en una operación que estoy seguro se estudiará en las facultades de guerra durante generaciones como una de las más impresionantes ejecuciones de guerra urbana jamás realizadas.

Los rusos invirtieron por completo la proporción de bajas generalmente aceptada entre atacantes y defensores, y lo hicieron contra un enemigo blindado dentro de enormes y complejas fortificaciones que había preparado durante años dentro de la extensa planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.


Mientras todo esto ocurría, las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk se dedicaron a "dar forma al campo de batalla" en la región del Donbass en previsión de la siguiente y más importante etapa de la guerra.

Hay que tener en cuenta que las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass habían pasado ocho largos años construyendo una elaborada serie de fortificaciones endurecidas en la región con el objetivo de resistir un ataque ruso e infligirles graves daños cuando lo hicieran.

Por supuesto, los rusos sabían todo esto, y planearon claramente una línea de acción diseñada para superar las ventajas que tenían los ucranianos como resultado de sus fortificaciones y sus reprobables tácticas de utilizar a los civiles y sus viviendas como escudos.

Tal y como están las cosas a principios de julio, ahora es incontrovertible que la operación rusa en el Donbass ha sido una victoria abrumadora. Es, en mi opinión, la gestión más impresionante de un campo de batalla casi urbano en la historia moderna. La fuerza original, formada por más de 60.000 de los soldados mejor entrenados y equipados del ejército ucraniano, ha sido efectivamente destruida. Ha sufrido pérdidas catastróficas de sus cuadros profesionales experimentados y entrenados por la OTAN. Sus pérdidas masivas de personal han sido parcialmente repuestas por tropas de milicias territoriales mal entrenadas, pero sus pérdidas aún más masivas de armamento pesado no pueden ser repuestas.

En un post anterior describí la estrategia y las tácticas rusas:

He aquí un breve resumen del enfoque táctico ruso en la batalla del Donbass:

Paso 1: Avance de las unidades de reconocimiento (a menudo en fuerza, con docenas o cientos de aviones no tripulados por encima) para evaluar la situación; atraer el fuego; transmitir a los comandantes el vídeo en bruto y las coordenadas geográficas.

Paso 2: Con enjambres de drones de corrección de objetivos sobrevolando la zona, transmitiendo el vídeo de ataque en tiempo real, se procede a atacar salvajemente las fortificaciones con artillería remolcada y móvil, sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes (en grados de fuerza y precisión), e incluso con horribles municiones termobáricas para objetivos especialmente adecuados.

*Paso 1:* Con unidades de reconocimiento avanzadas (a menudo con docenas o cientos de drones en el aire) evalúar la situación.

*Paso 2:* Con enjambres de drones correctores de objetivos en lo alto, transmitiendo videos de ataque en tiempo real, proceda a devastar las fortificaciones con artillería remolcada y móvil, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (en grados de fuerza y precisión) e incluso municiones termobáricas horribles:

-Deje que el humo se aclare.

-Repita el Paso #1.

-¿Aún se mueve algo allí?

-Repita el Paso #2.

-Repita el Paso #1

-¿Cadáveres por todas partes?

*Paso 3:* Envía tanques e infantería para limpiar.

*Paso 4:* Mover a la siguiente serie de fortificaciones.

Y así sucesivamente... 




Probable mapa de Ucrania tras la guerra

Sólo podemos esperar que los fanáticos desesperados del #EmpireAtAllCosts en Londres y Washington no cometan un error fatal en sus inútiles intentos de mantener la hegemonía frente a un mundo multipolar resurgente.

Fuente: Russia’s Destruction of the Ukraine Military |

Traducido con www.DeepL.com/Translator (versión gratuita)


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> EE. UU. tiene conocimiento de que Rusia está preparando ataques contra infraestructuras de Ucrania en los próximos días: EE. UU. Oficial
> 
> 
> Ojito pues



Estos hijos de puta nos quieren hundir en la miseria, y los NPC serán capaces de jalear la jugada.


----------



## Epicii (23 Ago 2022)

Parece que Rusia si empezara ahora...


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta nos quieren hundir en la miseria, y los NPC serán capaces de jalear la jugada.




Ya nos avisaron en su día con la película Los Inmortales cuyo corolario era: *solo puede quedar uno*. Nos lo dicen a la cara y se nos mean encima.


----------



## dedalo00 (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La UE estudia una "gran misión en Ucrania", según sel Borrell.
> 
> *"La UE está considerando establecer un gran programa para entrenar a las tropas ucranianas
> en las naciones vecinas, ha dicho el máximo diplomático del bloque, Josep Borrell.
> ...



*Este es otro derrotero más de la degradante UE.*

Para entrenar tropas requieren de un buen tiempo (al menos 1 año y se quedan cortos) y el problema, es que ese entrenamiento es prácticamente teoría por muchas recreaciones y simulaciones que hagan, la realidad es otra cosa y si no están curtidos en las trincheras y empapados en la guerra misma, la muerte, la penuria y la locura, no vale ni una mierda esa formación… Ahí es donde van a salir quemados estos soldados de probeta o de laboratorio.

Como sabrán, lo mismo pasa en la formación universitaria… Mucha teoría, títulos y honores pero al salir de ese mundito se nota el déficit de vitamina D, gente que no puede enfrentar la realidad, poco prácticos, lentos, no pueden resolver problemas o se atoran en ellos y así, un largo etcétera que da para otro hilo.


----------



## pgas (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Podría quizá programarse a una persona temporalmente, *pero no a varias*, y mucho menos a todas. Es como resolver el problema del viajante varias veces, cuando una sóla ya es imposible.




a varias, a millones, a muchillones ... con el BOE y una mayoría de lemmins predispuestos por la propaganda basta









Como los medios corporativos generando ansiedad han formado masas que les creen sin cuestionar


Los medios corporativos generando ansiedad han formado masas que les creen sin cuestionar medidas contraproducentes y anti-científicas.




cienciaysaludnatural.com





las elites conocen bien nuestros puntos débiles como especie y cada vez afinan más sus instrumentos de propaganda como demuestran en este mismo jilo la plaga del peperoni rejonista o el multivacuñado alfombrino


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Ago 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> Para entrenar tropas requieren de un buen tiempo (al menos 1 año y se quedan cortos)



Eso era antes. Ahora solo tienen que aprender a apretar el boton del disparo del HIMARS y ya tienen asegurada la desnazificación de dos docenas de oficiales rusos en un puesto de mando a 200 km del frente. Hasta tu podrías aprender a apretar un botón si te esmerases.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

El Reino de los payasos en la pole... se derrumba.:

_*Gran Bretaña se ha visto afectada por la mayor crisis del coste de la vida de los últimos 60 años:*_
* las estanterías se vacían rápidamente en las tiendas, los sindicatos están en huelga masiva*









Unions unleash strikes at Felixstowe that 'will lead to empty shelves'


Strike action at the Port of Felixstowe is likely to disrupt £700m worth of trade and will have a direct impact on brands such as Asda, John Lewis, Tesco and Marks & Spencer.




t.co


----------



## Oso Polar (23 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sirve para demostrar que Putin sigue en la luna. La ONU les acusa a ellos de autobombardearse dentro de la central nuclear .....pues dira que Putin en persona puso la bomba. Vale, contra eso no pueden hacer nada...... ¿ pero llevarlo a debate ?



La legalidad primero, por eso se sigue el camino del Consejo de Seguridad.
Una vez agotados estos medios se usa la fuerza.
Así sucedió en el Donbass.
Y recuerdo que los "Padres Fundadores", de lo que posteriormente se convertiría los EEUU, siempre tuvieron ese presente antes de declarar su independencia de la corona inglesa.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Ago 2022)

Eso eso a seguir chupando polla anglo, y luego nos quejamos de los asalariados como rejón...


----------



## bigmaller (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> EE. UU. tiene conocimiento de que Rusia está preparando ataques contra infraestructuras de Ucrania en los próximos días: EE. UU. Oficial
> 
> 
> Ojito pues




Parece que van a meter un ultimatum por el tema de la NPP de Zaporizhia.

Y no descarto algo gordo para embolsar kharkiv antes del invierno.

Los rusos tienen prisa por el donbass y Kharkiv antes de que llegue el agua.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Podría quizá programarse a una persona temporalmente, pero no a varias, y mucho menos a todas. Es como resolver el problema del viajante varias veces, cuando una sóla ya es imposible.



Bueno, si esperamos que el proceso de programado busque un estado ideal del individuo, sí. Pero si solo buscan desestabilizar o generar un trauma que lo contenga en determinados aspectos aunque lo limite en otros ¿qué más les da? la cuestión es el control de las masas. Si las convierten en epsilones, pues 'una pena'.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ya nos avisaron en su día con la película Los Inmortales cuyo corolario era: *solo puede quedar uno*. Nos lo dicen a la cara y se nos mean encima.



Obvio que el 'kurgan' representaba a los rusos.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Oso Polar dijo:


> La legalidad primero, por eso se sigue el camino del Consejo de Seguridad.
> Una vez agotados estos medios se usa la fuerza.
> Así sucedió en el Donbass.
> Y recuerdo que los "Padres Fundadores", de lo que posteriormente se convertiría los EEUU, siempre tuvieron ese presente antes de declarar su independencia de la corona inglesa.



Así es. Como ya dije, Rusia busca adornar todo este proceso (del que las campañas en Siria y Ucrania son solo partes) para descabalgar a los anglosajones del 'trono mundial', con rectitud, legalidad y abundantes muestras de conciliación. Y cuando llegue el momento, si triunfan (y ojala) la abrumadora e interminable lista de pruebas a su favor, será como una incesante letanía acusadora sobre el prestigio de EEUU y Reino Unido. Dicho llanamente: dejará absolutamente claro lo que han sido y son: piratas y malandrines.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

A diferencia de la vez anterior, el euro no remonta sobre el dolar: se mantiene por debajo desde ayer: EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se para que sirve pero bueno.
> 
> 
> ⚡Rusia abordará el tema del asesinato de Darya Dugina en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el 23 de agosto - Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU
> ...



Para sentar precedentes.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Notas sacadas del informe de ayer


Octavo Himars destruido
Varios grandes depósitos de munición destruidos, incluido munición para Himars y nuevos sistemas que aun no han llegado
En el frente Este se avanza poco a poco, hay zonas con cinco líneas de trincheras que van cayendo línea a línea poco a poco.
Uso de munición termobárica en zonas despobladas.

No se produjeron liberación de ciudades o pueblos, hay varios que están siendo cercados o esperando a que lleguen otras columnas de tropas para poder cercarlos.

Las tropas ucranianas atrincheradas están siendo masacradas con parsimonia (lo siento por los soldados de leva)


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Que os parece lo que dice este video de Eureka?



Proporcion víctimas: 15000 soldados rusos frente a 250.000 ucranianos. El otro dia hablé de una proporcion de 1:10 a 1:20, por lo menos en los últimos meses. Quiero expresaar mi respeto y tristeza por las víctimas de uno y otro bando, víctimas de un colflicto absurdo creado por las élites.
Puede ser una apreciación triunfalista, pero deseable a efectos de que se derrumbe a la mayor brevedad posible la resistencia ucraniana
Ayer mismo segun fuentes prootan 150 rusos cayeron frente a los mil o mas de rigor en las diferents acciones punitivas.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Indigno oficio el de copista satanico. Acabemos de una vez con esta nueva iglesia de satan como la otra




Pero más dura es la cola del paro.
Y la ética es para exigírsela a los demás.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> a varias, a millones, a muchillones ... con el BOE y una mayoría de lemmins predispuestos por la propaganda basta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es programación, es condicionamiento.
Es algo muy antiguo a base de propaganda, miedo y algún premio aleatorio para dar esperanza tangible amén de una religión para sustituir el deseo de mejora en este mundo por un consuelo ilusorio en otro. El caso es que no sustituye completamente a la programación báscia del ser humano y hay que repetir el adoctrinamirnto con regularidad desde la más tierna infancia o se va diluyendo el efecto, más rápido si aparece información contradictoria.
Los patrones epigenéticos son los que hacen evolucionar la sociedad, cosa que este tipo de remedos de programación impiden al anclar su evolución a las necesidades de unos individuos y no de la población en general. Los patrones genéticos de comportamiento, que son como la capacidad de los alimoches de romper huevos de avestruz instintivamente, no se pueden reprogramar sin alterar el cerebro físicamente, y hacerlo es aún más complejo que alterar el genoma. La capacidad de combinación de las neuronas cerebrales es algo que no está al alcance ni de los ordenadores cuánticos.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Hacia Ugledar


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda Vuelvo a maravillarme con el volumen, tamaño y área de los territorios liberados de Donbass. El trayecto desde Donetsk a la zona de batalla …




slavyangrad.es











Hacia Ugledar


23/08/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


Vuelvo a maravillarme con el volumen, tamaño y área de los territorios liberados de Donbass. El trayecto desde Donetsk a la zona de batalla lleva casi hora y media si empezamos a contar desde el puesto de control de Elenovka, destruido por la artillería. Campos sin fin pasan junto al asfalto y, como intentando no llamar la atención, se ven las colas de los lanzacohetes múltiples Smerch, coches quemados o destruidos y algún blindado tan golpeado que está irreconocible. Se hacía de noche rápidamente y los agricultores volvían de los campos casi a oscuras ocupando un carril y medio.

En el cuartel general de Vostok me ofrecieron una plaza en el suelo de la casa donde nuestro reconocimiento aéreo -mis viejos amigos del frente _Jazar, Tosha _y _Zhenya_– se alojan temporalmente. Una unidad completa de reconocimiento aéreo apareció en Vostok muchos años antes del inicio de la _operación especial_. El comando fue previsor y adivinó hacia dónde se dirigía el desarrollo del arte militar. Y lo que es más decisivo, fueron capaces de encontrar y atraer a personas con capacidad técnica obsesionadas con los pequeños artefactos aéreos. Los drones de serie no funcionaban, el reconocimiento aéreo necesitaba mayor capacidad en las baterías, la capacidad de recibir y transmitir, etc. Incluso se hicieron con una impresora 3D para imprimir las partes necesarias. De nivel.

_Tosha_ me saludó con la mano desde el porche y se apresuró a ayudarme. Primero cubrimos mi coche con una tienda de camuflaje y después colocamos una red: el coche estaba cubierto como un árbol, convertido en un objeto sin forma, daba igual desde donde se viera. Una medida de seguridad estándar. En el pueblo había llegadas (así es como se llama a la artillería en Donbass) en intervalos de una o dos horas. De forma caótica tanto en cuanto a la zona. Antes, con los objetivos identificados, todos habían aprendido a ser más listos.

Desde ahí comencé a oler un aroma familiar. _Jazar_ estaba soldando algo de tamaño microscópico. Me mostró con orgullo sus capacidades: una antena con control remoto. Tenía dos objeticos: ahora el operador podrá trabajar a cubierto u ocultar la antena a un lado mientras el cable, que es largo, lo permita. Y si algo llega en dirección a la señal de radio, el reconocimiento aéreo tendrá más posibilidades de sobrevivir.

Se hacía de noche. Detrás de una sandía _Tosha_ nos explicó con emoción la batalla de tecnología que claramente era visible para todos: “Le ha pasado algo raro al dron hoy. El punto de “salida”, como estaba previsto, se movió 500 metros hacia el campo, hacia el lado. Estaba volando y, de repente, el dron empieza a fallar, la conexión se interrumpe y me doy cuenta de que el motor se ha apagado. Está cayendo, pero no muy lejos, sigue rotando y justo sobre el suelo vemos que ha caído la parte que cortaba el control con nosotros. Lo pongo en control manual y en cuanto llega al punto de “salida” y ¡Boom! Tres minas. Normalmente pasan cinco minutos e inmediatamente atacan”.

En ese momento, explotó una bomba en algún lugar al borde del pueblo. Temblé pensando que había sido en nuestra casa. Casi todas las ventanas están rotas y hay un feo agujero de un proyectil en el techo de mi habitación. Se puede ver cómo entró y la dirección hasta que lo detuvo la pared de ladrillo. Parecía que estábamos sentados en la calle, aunque cubiertos por una improvisada pared de bloques de cemento, una protección más psicológica que real que solo ayuda contra la metralla y la onda expansiva. Otro proyectil pasó sobre nosotros con un zumbido. Me sentí aliviado: “No es nuestro, en los nuestros no se escucha el zumbido”.

En ese momento, detrás de los negros bosques, empezaron a rugir nuestros Grads, lanzando una carga completa. Se produjo una serie de explosiones. Pasaron unos minutos y solo volvió un solitario rugido de cañón ucraniano como respuesta. Y después, el silencio.

Pregunté a los chicos qué sabían de las innovaciones técnicas, qué es de la producción de drones. ¿Ha aparecido algo interesante? _Jazar_ me habló del interceptor Volk, que puede lanzar dos o tres redes y atrapar un dron enemigo. Según sus inventores. _Jazar_, un hombre inteligente, duda: “Me pregunto si quienes lo desarrollaron no lo hicieron en paz en vez de en guerra. ¿Realmente han intentado atrapar drones en el aire? ¿Lo han conseguido? Nosotros no. No se puede jugar con lo que hay sino desarrollar drones de ataque. Escribe, que sepan que hay quienes los están volando en el frente”.

Para medianoche, el cielo había desaparecido y la temperatura había decaído notablemente. El otoño se aproxima inexorablemente. Los chicos que están en los bosques comentan que ha empezado a pasar frío por la noche.

Por la mañana, con la rotación, salí al frente con ellos. “Esto es más duro que Mariupol”, me habían transmitido con unanimidad los soldados y comandantes de Vostok. Todavía no lo comprendía. No entendía cómo se puede comparar el caos de Azovstal, el barrio de edificios de pisos residenciales Vostochny de Mariupol y estos paisajes pastorales: campos ya amarillentos, bonitas plantaciones de bosque siempre a punto para esconder a un soldado agotado del calor y de estar a la vista del enemigo. Lo primero que me enseñaron fue la aproximación las posiciones avanzadas. En la ciudad o en la fábrica, avanzaba un metro, giraba, saltaba al sótano y ya estabas en casa. Aquí, ir al frente equivale a una batalla. Y no es fácil salir de una posición del frente.

Los soldados me explicaron cómo, con un calor de treinta grados, tardaron horas en sacar a los camaradas heridos, que murieron en la evacuación y hubo que arrastrar los cuerpos ya hinchados por el calor. Cómo durante los ataques se habían encontrado con algo terrible, los puntos fortificados construidos exactamente según la teoría soviética. En la Gran Guerra Patria, inteligentes comandantes silenciaban esos apoyos con artillería y se paseaban tranquilos a la espera de que los alemanes los abandonaran por su cuenta para no acabar rodeados. Aquí también luchan contra los _alemanes_, por primera vez escuché ese nuevo nombre que se ha dado al enemigo. Si se piensa bien, hay muchos significados escondidos en ese nombre.

Avanzamos durante mucho tiempo. Primero en camiones, luego en blindado, que nos llevó casi hasta el frente. Quedaba por andar unos pocos kilómetros. Me encontraba en el grupo comandado por _Rossiya_, un hombre canoso vestido con un viejo uniforme de camuflaje anterior a los más modernos. _Rossiya_ es un ejemplo del tipo de Donbass, en el que se mezcla por igual la inteligencia y la dureza industrial del trabajador que se dedica a una producción dura y compleja.

Avanzamos por la parte baja de una colina que nos protegía del enemigo. Pero eso no quiere decir nada, la zona suele quedar cubierta del fuego de ametralladoras, lanzagranadas y mortero. _Rossiya_ alargó nuestra cadena para que hubiera al menos diez o quince metros entre nosotros, una garantía de que no todos caerán con un único proyectil. Llegamos a un agradable bosque y _Rossiya _ordenó: “Dron. Rápido, todos bajo los árboles”.

Durante un minuto, todos escucharon atentamente el cielo. Me puse los cascos y encendí el _modo reconocimiento_, que permite escuchar un zumbido a cientos de metros. Escuchamos por turnos. Se escuchaban ruidos en el aire: así es como suenan los drones ucranianos que lanzan proyectiles sobre nuestras posiciones. Pero los drones también pueden dirigir la artillería de 60mm que hay en la zona. El enemigo usa morteros polacos LMP-2017. Sus proyectiles son ligeros, de dos kilos, su rango es de un kilómetro y son considerados “silenciosos”. “Estos proyectiles son una basura”, me explicó _Rossiya_. “Se rompe aquí mismo, en las copas de los árboles. La mayor parte de los heridos son en el cuello y en la espalda”.

Buqué una aclaración: “¿Estás seguro de que son polacos? ¿O estadounidenses?”. Interrumpió uno de los soldados: “Comandante, no es bueno que acumulemos tanta gente aquí”. Un comandante inteligente siempre escucha los buenos consejos de sus subordinados. _Rossiya_ ordenó que nos separáramos en una cadena y avanzáramos. Estuve a punto de pisar una mina que estaba justo ahí, a un lado del camino. Detrás había otro artefacto explosivo con una granada y una cinta de pescar colgando de otra rama. De repente, el bosque dejó de parecer acogedor. Nos encontrábamos en un agujero de tierra dando la cara al enemigo. Vi cómo las ametralladoras alemanas cortaban las copas de los árboles y zumbaban las balas un poco más arriba. El operador intentaba aplastarnos, pero no podía bajar el cañón lo suficientemente bajo como para agarrarnos. Cuando disparas pierdes el miedo, pero no se podía disparar allí. _Rossiya _me advirtió y lo comprendí.

En esos segundos, un grupo que volvía de las posiciones atravesó una parte abierta. Los primeros chicos pasaron sin problema, pero entonces los _alemanes_ despertaron. No sabía cómo podríamos sacar de ese campo a un hombre herido, pero callé y me guardé esas dudas para mí mismo. _Rossiya_ se respaldaba tranquilamente contra una pared natural, sacó una lámina y supo perfectamente desde dónde disparaba el enemigo: 200-300 metros. El comandante contactó con los hombres encargados del mortero y dio las coordenadas. _Rossiya _me mostró el mapa: “Mira, lo sacamos de Azov, de los mapas capturados que ellos tenían de la OTAN. Mira, no hay marcas pero sí los puntos importantes del terreno, ríos, carreteras, bosques”.

La tarjeta parecía un una tarta laminada en una caja enorme. _Rossiya_ continuó: “Hemos dividido las plantaciones del bosque en cuadrados de unos 90 metros y hemos dado nombre a cada uno. Dices Pinocho, cuadro cinco. Y ya está”.

“¿Habláis en abierto en la radio?”

_Rossiya_ se encogió de hombros. “No, hay quien inventa códigos: _He ido a pasear al perro_. Y diez minutos después: _el perro ha llegado bien_”.

Todos a nuestro alrededor sonreían e intentaban no pensar en los chicos tumbados en el suelo ahora mismo, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que un lanzagranadas se había unido a la ametralladora y de vez en cuanto actuaba un francotirador. Su posición es más cómoda, podría alcanzarnos. Apreté más fuerte la pared y me escondí un poco más.

Finalmente, empezó a actuar el mortero, que disparó tres proyectiles. Se encendió la radio y escuché: “Abortar”. La mina no había salido del cañón. _Rossiya _habitualmente usa cobertura de morteros, pero unos pocos proyectiles resultaron ser suficientes y los _alemanes_ se callaron. Los soldados empezaron a llegar hasta nosotros, sin respiración y sudando. Pero no bebieron, no pidieron agua, eran conscientes de que quedaba mucho. Reconocí la sonrisa de _Bereza_, el comandante del grupo de asalto con el que había ocupado el edificio número 35 en Azovstal. No recordaba si lo hace, así que le pregunté si fuma. Con la ingenuidad de un soldado, contestó: “No hay cigarrillos”. Le di un paquete entero de cigarrillos rusos, que son muy apreciados por aquí. le dije que era un regalo. Nuestro pequeño agujero empezó a temblar de risa. Era la risa de quienes acaban de escapar de la muerte. Posiblemente sea la risa mas graciosa.

Alguien hizo un comentario: “Bueno, vaya mañana, primero artillería pesada, un cubo de tierra en la cara, luego lanzagranadas”. Todos volvieron a reír. Un hombre más mayor, con bigote y una cara especialmente amable hizo un chiste de trinchera: “Ugledar, Ugledar, anduvo durante mucho tiempo y luego cayó”. Vino del pueblo de Ugledar, se fue al frente en 2014 y en este tiempo sus “buenos vecinos” han desmantelado su cada ladrillo a ladrillo: “No queda nada. Si pudiera llegar a mi pueblo, formaría inmediatamente un equipo de construcción con los vecinos. Hasta que llegue a Kiev, tendrán que dejar todo como estaba”. No había malicia en sus palabras.

El último soldado corrió hasta nuestro escondite, era el legendario _Lis_. Lanzó su mochila y respiró hondo. Todos saben que _Lis_ es un bromista y un hombre alegre y todos esperaban su actuación: “Cómo he corrido, cómo he corrido. Y cómo he caído y he muerto, como de película, al estilo Marvel, pero no había suficiente música”. El soldado se hundió despacio en el agujero, obligado por una bala enemiga. Me tumbé y me protegí con la mochila mientras el tuerto (el francotirador) nos atacaba de nuevo.

Todos dejaron de reír. _Rossiya_ nos miró con una mirada tendenciosa: “¿Qué hacéis todos sentado ahí. Salid rápido, vienen dos grupos más de camino”. Salimos. El equipo de reconocimiento nos colocó en el blindado, nos mostró cómo seguir y nos explicó que teníamos que ir muy, muy rápido. Caerse de un blindado es hospital garantizado. El conductor bromeó al colocar las mochilas de tal manera que no molestaran: “420 rublos ida y vuelta, con descuento para quien tenga miedo”.

Los soldados gritaron: “jefe, a Donetsk, por favor”. “¡Yo a Slavyansk”. Todos empezaron a nombrar su ciudades y pueblos. Muchos de ellos, por desgracia, aún están muy lejos del frente. Y llevará mucho tiempo caminar, caer y levantarse hasta llegar a ellos. Pero, por ahora, nuestra caja de hierro estaba lleno de una felicidad temporal. Todos estaban vivos, no había heridos. Ahora habría mucha agua, comida, cigarrillos y una buena siesta. Puede que sea posible llamar a la familia, a aquellos que están esperando y rezando.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Después de que la oposición derrocara mediante un voto de censura al gobierno del "búlgaro canadiense" Petkov (que culpó de su caída al embajador ruso y a Rusia en general), la oposición búlgara sigue buscando oportunidades para reanudar las negociaciones con Rusia sobre el suministro de gas a Bulgaria.
Bulgaria fue uno de los primeros en negarse a comprar gas por rublos a través de Gazprombank. Y se cortó rápidamente.

Mientras tanto, la mayoría de los países de la UE optaron por cooperar con la administración, pretendiendo pagar el gas en euros, aunque tuvieran que abrir cuentas en rublos en Gazprombank a petición de los interesados.
En consecuencia, ahora tienen gas, mientras que los que se niegan se quedan sin gas y tienen que comprarlo en el mercado al contado a precios "democráticos".

Ahora Bulgaria quiere unirse al plan, lo que se complica para Bulgaria no sólo por la negativa anterior, sino también por las acciones de Bulgaria en el suministro de armas a Ucrania y la expulsión de diplomáticos rusos por la banda de Petkov.

En las condiciones actuales no será posible pretender que "no es importante, dejemos que nos compren la gasolina por rublos como los demás". Seguramente Rusia querrá obtener algo más por su consentimiento. Los búlgaros lo entienden, por eso ya dicen que "las negociaciones no serán fáciles". Pero qué hacer: se acerca el invierno y el gas ya empieza a alcanzar el nivel de 2900-3000 dólares por 1000 metros cúbicos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Imágenes de un gran incendio en el centro de Kharkiv.

Una planta de fabricación de instrumentos está en llamas, según informan los medios de comunicación locales, no como resultado del fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sino por razones aún no claras.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Ataque al cuartel general del ejército ucraniano en Chervonne

Imágenes de la derrota de una posición ucraniana en Chervonne en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya. El ataque se llevó a cabo con un misil aéreo guiado de precisión y aterrizó precisamente en el hueco del edificio.

La casa alcanzada por el proyectil parece la administración local y es el edificio más grande y sustancial de todo el pueblo. Es muy probable que uno de los puestos de mando de las AFU se encontrara allí.

Coordenadas: 47.655231, 36.391220









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## John Nash (23 Ago 2022)

La embajada americana en Kiev pide a sus ciudadanos abandonar el país inmediatamente:









Guerre en Ukraine, en direct : l’ambassade américaine à Kiev exhorte ses citoyens à quitter le pays immédiatement


Le département d’Etat américain a publié, lundi, une alerte de sécurité avertissant que la Russie intensifiait ses efforts pour attaquer, dans les prochains jours, les infrastructures civiles et les installations gouvernementales de l’Ukraine.




www.lemonde.fr


----------



## DOM + (23 Ago 2022)

QUE TE MUERAS DE UNA VEZ PUTO PANCHITO ANTIESPAÑOL.

QUE LO ÚNICO QUE QUEREMOS ES MATARTE PERO VIVES LEJOS

QUE ERES UN SUBNORMAL QUE NO SABE QUE "ACTUALLY" ES REALMENTE.

QUE NO SABES UNA PUTA MIERDA DE NADA Y EN VEZ DE DECIR ME HE EQUIVOCADO EMPIEZAS A INSULTAR A TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES. INCLUSO LOS QUE TE CORREGIMOS EDUCADAMENTE Y YA CONTESTAS CON ESPAÑOLES DE MIERDA.

TE REVENTARIA LA CABEZA, MAS BIEN PISARIA, PORQUE CON MI 1'90 Y TU 1'60 ME PILLAS MUY ABAJO.

DEJA DE SER TAN SUBNORMAL.
MUERTE HDLGP SUBSER!!!


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Los militares ucranianos han vuelto a bombardear esta noche los barrios civiles de Donetsk

Los lugareños publican un vídeo de los terroristas ucranianos bombardeando el distrito de Starobeshevo. Todavía se está precisando el número de víctimas, así como el lugar de la explosión. Sin embargo, los medios de comunicación ucranianos ya se alegran de otro depósito de municiones enemigo "destruido".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Alemania se ha quedado sin armas para los nazis ucranianos

Una portavoz de la ministra de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, dijo que Alemania había alcanzado el límite de suministro permitido. Si se cruza, la Bundeswehr se debilitará.
La oficina del canciller Olaf Scholz también subrayó que Berlín estaba suministrando a Kiev una gran cantidad de armas, pero aparentemente eso fue el final.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No es programación, es condicionamiento.
> Es algo muy antiguo a base de propaganda, miedo y algún premio aleatorio para dar esperanza tangible amén de una religión para sustituir el deseo de mejora en este mundo por un consuelo ilusorio en otro. El caso es que no sustituye completamente a la programación báscia del ser humano y hay que repetir el adoctrinamirnto con regularidad desde la más tierna infancia o se va diluyendo el efecto, más rápido si aparece información contradictoria.
> Los patrones epigenéticos son los que hacen evolucionar la sociedad, cosa que este tipo de remedos de programación impiden al anclar su evolución a las necesidades de unos individuos y no de la población en general. Los patrones genéticos de comportamiento, que son como la capacidad de los alimoches de romper huevos de avestruz instintivamente, no se pueden reprogramar sin alterar el cerebro físicamente, y hacerlo es aún más complejo que alterar el genoma. La capacidad de combinación de las neuronas cerebrales es algo que no está al alcance ni de los ordenadores cuánticos.



es que a la postre el condicionamiento es programación, no funciona con todo el mundo ni lo pretende

con toda certeza el masónico no se refiere a recablear una programación tipo pavlov como en *el candidato manchú*, si no de un tipo más sutil, psicológica y masiva como el ejemplo pandémico


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Otro político ucraniano imbécil ha sugerido robar el gas ruso

El ex presidente de la Rada, Dmytro Razumkov, sugirió robar el gas ruso que transita por Ucrania y venderlo de forma independiente a la UE.
Considera que el robo es legal porque el gas transportado hasta la frontera con la UE es ruso y, por tanto, entra en la legislación sobre la confiscación de activos rusos.
Al mismo tiempo, los contratos de suministro de gas entre Rusia y los países europeos pueden ser ignorados, opina el diputado. Ucrania debería confiscar el gas y venderlo a los compradores originales, mientras que el dinero debería utilizarse para comprar armas para las Fuerzas Armadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva y sus asaltos - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

Bombardeos de todo tipo de artillería, tanques y ataques aéreos, a lo largo de todo el frente.

▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron exitosas ofensivas cerca de Krasnogorovka y Pervomayskoye.
▪ En la dirección de Novopavlovsk, las unidades rusas avanzaron en las zonas de Novomikhailovka y Zolotaya Niva.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Artemivsk, Mayorsk, Soledar, Zaitseve, Shumov y Kodemy. Las acciones de asalto cerca de Soledar y Kodema están en marcha.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Ago 2022)

Oyes la COPE y flipas en colores, acusan a Rusia de no decir la verdad ni queriendo y que los medios de comunicación están a la orden del Kremlin y no se dan cuenta que ellos son peores, que no hay una voz diferente que todos los medios de comunicación dicen lo mismo pero palabra por palabra y como por coma... en fin son unos sinverguenzas.


----------



## Republicano (23 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Han bajado la edad mínima y subido la máxima para reclutar en el ejército desde los 18 a 64 años ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> Algo no les va bien, o mas bien nada les va bien
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de algo no les va bien lleváis diciéndolo desde el segundo día de guerra, y ahí están, seis meses después y pillando territorio sin prisa pero sin pausa. 

Entre tanto, se ha dejado de hablar de los javelins, se ha dejado de hablar de los drones, se está dejando de hablar de los himars, el puente de Crimea sigue en pie a pesar de que les pusisteis una cuenta atrás hace meses, el puente de jerson sigue en pie, y de la contraofensiva que iba a dar la vuelta a la tostada, nada se sabe de ella. Al revés, los rusos están avanzando hacia nikolaiv.


----------



## damnun_infectum (23 Ago 2022)

La cabra del gitano, que sube la escalera con la trompeta, tiene más neuronas que el nazi pulsando un botón. Y el nazi por lo menos, tiene dos huevos por estar allí soportando el chaparrón, porque el autor del texto citado, ni huevos, ni neuronas. jajajaja.


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> El material explosivo se supone que lo llevaba al cruzar la frontera o lo consiguió ya dentro de Rusia?



Según dicen el FSB, sola no lo ha hecho, la bomba se ha dado desde dentro, se están buscando cómplices


----------



## damnun_infectum (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes de un gran incendio en el centro de Kharkiv.
> 
> Una planta de fabricación de instrumentos está en llamas, según informan los medios de comunicación locales, no como resultado del fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sino por razones aún no claras.
> 
> ...



Tierra quemada, campos con sal, asesinatos a disidentes, bombas a mujeres, violaciones, torturas...una selección de la moralidad anglonazi.


----------



## damnun_infectum (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Oyes la COPE y flipas en colores, acusan a Rusia de no decir la verdad ni queriendo y que los medios de comunicación están a la orden del Kremlin y no se dan cuenta que ellos son peores, que no hay una voz diferente que todos los medios de comunicación dicen lo mismo pero palabra por palabra y como por coma... en fin son unos sinverguenzas.



Es lo que tiene estar subvencionados por el oficialismo, que tienes que estar comiendo pollas a destajo.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Oyes la COPE y flipas en colores, acusan a Rusia de no decir la verdad ni queriendo y que los medios de comunicación están a la orden del Kremlin y no se dan cuenta que ellos son peores, que no hay una voz diferente que todos los medios de comunicación dicen lo mismo pero palabra por palabra y como por coma... en fin son unos sinverguenzas.



Eso que escribes sucede también en Alemania, no hay una sóla voz discordante en todo el erial mediático, desde los medios estatales gubernamentales que estamos obligados a pagar hasta el último de los privados, ni el tema plandemia, ni white-hetero-male-made climate change, ni política energética, inmigratoria o monetaria, y por supuesto tampoco en el caso de la guerra en la que nos metió USA.
Una unanimidad que sería la envidia de la prensa saudita o norcoreana, y los que se atreven a disentir son catalogados de fascistas, enemigos del estado, negacionistas, anti-ciencia, racistas, etc.

La misma "prensa" propagandista occidental acusa a la prensa Rusa de mentir - yo NO DEFIENDO a la prensa rusa - pero lo de la prensa occidental es escandaloso.

Lo peor del caso , es que muchos autómatas juntaletras o papgayos de radio o TV ni siquiera se dan cuenta de que han cancelado todo tipo de información o discurso que contradiga al poder. Y la mayoría no lo hace siquiera para forrarse, sino con convicción religiosa.
Cual es la diferencia entonces con Rusia y China ?


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Ago 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Es lo que tiene estar subvencionados por el oficialismo, que tienes que estar comiendo pollas a destajo.



Pero es que están todos comprados...
Verás cuando empiecen a recular y se comience a hablar de quita sanciones. Donde dije digo digo Diego.


----------



## Como El Agua (23 Ago 2022)

Parece que las fuerzas rusas avanzan por el frente sur para empujar a las tropas ucranianas hacia Nikolaev y tomar todo Kerson.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica general el frente libio sigue activo, aunque no se hable mucho en nuestros medios de propaganda. Otro drone de ataque yankee derribado…




__





ЗРПК "Панцирь-С" сбил американский ударный беспилотник MQ-9 Reaper в районе Бенгази


Американский ударный дрон MQ-9 Reaper сбит в районе Бенгази




avia.pro


----------



## John Nash (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Oyes la COPE y flipas en colores, acusan a Rusia de no decir la verdad ni queriendo y que los medios de comunicación están a la orden del Kremlin y no se dan cuenta que ellos son peores, que no hay una voz diferente que todos los medios de comunicación dicen lo mismo pero palabra por palabra y como por coma... en fin son unos sinverguenzas.



La COPE es el pensamiento Nacional Católico vendido a la OTAN desde los 50. Nada nuevo salvo para no iniciados.


----------



## chemarin (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> EE. UU. tiene conocimiento de que Rusia está preparando ataques contra infraestructuras de Ucrania en los próximos días: EE. UU. Oficial
> 
> 
> Ojito pues



No sé si será así, lo que sí sé es que Putin está jugando con fuego, yo no soy ruso y empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de sus supuestas tácticas de hacer que pase el tiempo para joder a Europa o a EEUU, quien se jode es el soldado ruso, y por qué no decirlo, el ucraniano también. Y si yo estoy hasta las pelotas quizás también lo estén rusos con poder, y su estrategia de ajedrecista le cuesta el puesto y el prestigio. Las guerras, como todo en la vida, si se empiezan se han de ganar, usando todos los medios disponibles y racionales para cada situación. Rusia no lo hace, y hay pistas obvias incluso para los no expertos como yo:
1.- El ejército desplegado es escaso, los expertos dicen que para invadir al enemigo con garantías para el invasor, la proporción ha de ser de 3 a 1, en Ucrania andamos en una relación 1:1 (no es de extrañar que el avance sea tan lento).
2.- Para destrozar las trincheras ucranianas deberían de usar termobáricas, y lo hacen poco o no lo hacen.
3.- No destruyen las infraestructuras ucranianas, de ese modo los refuerzos y los reaprovisionamientos son mucho más fáciles de realizar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Según dicen el FSB, sola no lo ha hecho, la bomba se ha dado desde dentro, se están buscando cómplices



Quizá ellos la han puesto allí o han contactado con alguien para que la colocase allí.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Nash (23 Ago 2022)

Los recursos energéticos de Noruega ya no se pueden exprimir más para salvar a la UE


El país escandinavo ha anunciado planes para limitar las exportaciones de electricidad y afirma no poder aumentar el suministro de gas natural a Europa




www.elconfidencial.com





De momento, Noruega no puede expandir más el suministro de gas natural a Alemania y Europa”, dijo el primer ministro, *Jonas Gar Stere*, que aclaró: “Noruega *ya está ofreciendo el máximo* de lo que puede disponer”.


----------



## arriondas (23 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165191
> 
> 
> Parece que las fuerzas rusas avanzan por el frente sur para empujar a las tropas ucranianoas hacia Nikolaev y tomar todo Kerson.



En dónde habrá quedado la ofensiva del millón de chads... Para que nos demos cuenta de quien miente en realidad.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Ago 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165191
> 
> 
> Parece que las fuerzas rusas avanzan por el frente sur para empujar a las tropas ucranianas hacia Nikolaev y tomar todo Kerson.



Imposible si la banda del pingüino gilipollenko estaba inmersa en una chupimegaguaycontraofensiva dirigida por asteriscos er patton del orinoco...


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los recursos energéticos de Noruega ya no se pueden exprimir más para salvar a la UE
> 
> 
> El país escandinavo ha anunciado planes para limitar las exportaciones de electricidad y afirma no poder aumentar el suministro de gas natural a Europa
> ...



las "alternativas" y tal...


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> es que a la postre el condicionamiento es programación, no funciona con todo el mundo ni lo pretende
> 
> con toda certeza el masónico no se refiere a recablear una programación tipo pavlov como en *el candidato manchú*, si no de un tipo más sutil, psicológica y masiva como el ejemplo pandémico



El cerebro humano es extremadamente plástico, es capaz incluso de curar algunas de sus propias dolencias sin necesidad de fármacos o cirujía. En casos extremos hasta es capaz de reasignar las funcionalidades de las partes muertas tras una hemorragia, pensamiento, habla, escritura, oído o hasta visión. Esa plasticidad es la que nos ha permitido evolucionar por delante de nuestros genes, también permite este tipo de condicionamientos, pero son débiles en gran parte de los casos ya que al ir en contra de las necesidades reales del indivisuo, se toman como poco prácticos si no se renuevan constatemente. Un programa no necesita regrabarse, sólo actualizarse con nuevas instrucciones en caso de necesidad. La hipnosis no puede obligar a nadie a hacer algo que relamnete no quiera hacer, y tiene una duración muy limitada.

Pongamos el juego de la vida de Conway como ejemplo muy básico y abstracto. El contenedor donde se ejecuta el programa del juego de la vida sería el cerebro, los parámetros del juego el programa o los instintos y su ejecución el funcionamiento o el comportamiento del individuo. Si añadiéramos una interacción para modificar el comportamiento de unas celdas y hacer efectos visuales moviendo el ratón o el teclado, sería el condicionamiento, pero al dejar de usar el puntero o introducir datos, el juego continuaría su programa original borrando los píxeles formados por el interfaz interactivo.

Si hablñamos de programación, estamos hablando de una reescritura del código genético y los instintos. A dia de hoy es imposible por la complejidad de ambos mecanismos. Y en un futuro próximo o incluso lejano es difícil, muchas combinacines. Lo que dicía el sujeto ese es puro humo, miedo y por supuesto propaganda para intentar introducir la idea y moldear la opninión. Parte del condicionamiento, si convencemos a la gente de que es manipulable, será más fácil manipularla.


----------



## Republicano (23 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé si será así, lo que sí sé es que Putin está jugando con fuego, yo no soy ruso y empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de sus supuestas tácticas de hacer que pase el tiempo para joder a Europa o a EEUU, quien se jode es el soldado ruso, y por qué no decirlo, el ucraniano también. Y si yo estoy hasta las pelotas quizás también lo estén rusos con poder, y su estrategia de ajedrecista le cuesta el puesto y el prestigio. Las guerras, como todo en la vida, si se empiezan se han de ganar, usando todos los medios disponibles y racionales para cada situación. Rusia no lo hace, y hay pistas obvias incluso para los no expertos como yo:
> 1.- El ejército desplegado es escaso, los expertos dicen que para invadir al enemigo con garantías para el invasor, la proporción ha de ser de 3 a 1, en Ucrania andamos en una relación 1:1 (no es de extrañar que el avance sea tan lento).
> 2.- Para destrozar las trincheras ucranianas deberían de usar termobáricas, y lo hacen poco o no lo hacen.
> 3.- No destruyen las infraestructuras ucranianas, de ese modo los refuerzos y los reaprovisionamientos son mucho más fáciles de realizar.



Claro, la táctica buena es la de los 60 km de tanques, que pudo tener sentido en su momento para forzar la rendición del gobierno de kiev, pero los rusos recibieron excesivo daño para lo que pudieron conseguir. Casi todas las bajas que han tenido los rusos fue en ese mes en el que estaban a tiro de los soldados ucras.

Al haberse encerrado en el dombass ha conseguido que la inmensa mayoría de las bajas sean por el lado ucraniano, el cual lo único que tiene es cuatro armas que les llegan de occidente, dan cuatro sustos, el otanato burbujo se excita y spamean el foro, Rusia le coje el punto y sigue avanzando. Este desgaste de 6 meses de frente medio estabilizado (y con avances rusos que son desmoralizantes para los ucranianos viendo como ponen las bajas y no consiguen detener el avance) han hecho que los ucros no tengan ninguna capacidad de respuesta. La famosa contraofensiva estival que iba a llevar en dos días el frente al Dnieper, no se ha producido porque Ucrania no tiene capacidad. Lo que decía el otanato de los rusos el primer mes (que les quedaba tres días de gasofa, de hombres y de armas) es lo que ha ocurrido con el ejercito ucraniano, y por eso es incapaz de poder lanzar la mínima contraofensiva, de una ofensiva de un millón de hombres, ni hablamos, teniendo en cuenta que no tendrán gasolina ni para rellenar un zipo, no tendrán apenas armas y solo les queda carne de cañón. 

Y todo eso lo han conseguido con la estrategia de avance lento y desgaste del enemigo. Y si quiere hacerse con Odesa y con Jarkov, los rusos han de entrar sin que haya un ejercito potente dentro, como pasó con Mariupol. Es como la entrada de las tropas nacionales en Barcelona, la batalla gorda fue la del Ebro, entrar en Barcelona es un paseo. Ahora mismo los Rusos están teniendo su batalla del Ebro antes de llegar a Odesa.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Ago 2022)

Un poco de humor

Cerca de 9.000 héroes han muerto", ha declarado el comandante en jefe del ejército ucraniano, el general *Zaluzhny*.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Ago 2022)

*China: EEUU es extremadamente irresponsable e intimida al mundo con sus sanciones*






© AP Photo / Mark Schiefelbein

El Gobierno de la República Popular China rechazó la opinión estadounidense sobre una supuesta reacción exagerada de parte de Pekín ante las constantes visitas que han hecho políticos estadounidenses a Taiwán.

*Washington *ha hecho caso omiso a las advertencias del *Gobierno de Xi Jinping* sobre no visitar Taipéi y, por ello, será el único responsable en caso de una posible escalada de tensiones en el *Estrecho de Taiwán*, adelantó el *Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China* en un comunicado.

La postura del gigante asiático se da a conocer después de varios días de ejercicios militares y del anuncio de nuevos ensayos con fuego real en el Mar de China Oriental, un hecho que levanta preocupaciones en el mundo por una probable aparición de conflicto armado en la región Asia-Pacífico.

Sin embargo, el Gobierno chino asentó que esta situación fue *provocada directamente por la visita de varias delegaciones de funcionarios estadounidenses *desde el 2 de agosto pasado, cuando la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos, *Nancy Pelosi*, aterrizó en suelo taiwanés a pesar de la molestia abiertamente expresada por Pekín, que considera que los viajes diplomáticos norteamericanos abonan ideas separatistas en la isla.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores manifestó también su desacuerdo con las declaraciones del embajador de Estados Unidos en China, *Nicholas Burns*, realizadas el pasado 19 de agosto durante una entrevista con la cadena _CNN. _En aquella ocasión, el diplomático responsabilizó a *China *de ser un agente de inestabilidad en la zona y de avivar un posible conflicto con Taiwán.

"Los comentarios del embajador Burns confunden lo correcto con lo incorrecto y muestran, una vez más, la lógica distorsionada y hegemónica de Estados Unidos [...]. Es Washington, y no China, quien ha estado levantando el gran mazo de las sanciones y ha estado intimidando al mundo", consideró la Administración de Xi Jinping.

Desde hace casi seis meses, *Estados Unidos* y la *Unión Europea (UE) *han lanzado distintos paquetes de sanciones económicas y comerciales en contra de *Rusia*, en represalia por la operación militar especial que Moscú lleva a cabo en Ucrania para defender los intereses de sus connacionales y para garantizar su seguridad nacional. Estas sanciones han generado inestabilidad en los mercados, alza de precios de los energéticos, alimentos más caros y, en suma, un clima de incertidumbre económica en todo el planeta.

"No es China la que está siendo irresponsable. Son Pelosi y el Gobierno estadounidense los que están siendo extremadamente irresponsables", asentó el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino.

"Queremos reiterar que el principio de 'una sola China' está en el centro de los intereses fundamentales de China. Ningún país, fuerza o individuo debe subestimar jamás la firme resolución, la sólida voluntad y la fuerte capacidad del Gobierno y el pueblo chinos para defender la soberanía y la integridad territorial, así como lograr la reunificación y el rejuvenecimiento nacionales", agregó.

Por último, *Pekín *instó a la *Casa Blanca* a respetar el derecho internacional y la soberanía china, y dejó en claro que sus ejercicios militares tienen toda la razón de ser.

"Estados Unidos es quien ha estado llevando a cabo una diplomacia de cañones a las puertas de China y, sin embargo, ha tratado de estigmatizar y demonizar los ejercicios militares legítimos, legales, profesionales y transparentes de China", señaló el Ministerio.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> las "alternativas" y tal...



Ducharse en frío, e inmediatamente airear para matar al bicho del Covid, y que se joda Putin.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los recursos energéticos de Noruega ya no se pueden exprimir más para salvar a la UE
> 
> 
> El país escandinavo ha anunciado planes para limitar las exportaciones de electricidad y afirma no poder aumentar el suministro de gas natural a Europa
> ...



En las mentes de los powerpointistas, políticos que nunca trabajaron en la economía real y "periodistas" leales al sistema, si falta el gas de Rusia , se compra en otro sitio, de la misma manera que si no encuentran aceite de oliva en el mercadona van al hipercor.
Así funciona el mundo de la nueva ciencia "evidence-free".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica es fundamental, y mientras en occidente nos empobrecemos, los asiáticos se pueden permitir ciertas cosillas…
El gobierno chino anunció que estaba concediendo 23 préstamos sin intereses a 17 países africanos, al tiempo que se comprometía a profundizar su colaboración con el continente.
Esto se suma a la cancelación por parte de China de más de 3400 millones de dólares en deuda y a la reestructuración de unos 15 000 millones de dólares en deuda en África entre 2000 y 2019.
Si bien Pekín tiene una historia repetida de renuncia a préstamos como este, los gobiernos occidentales han multiplicado las acusaciones infundadas y políticamente motivadas de que China utiliza la "diplomacia de la trampa de la deuda" en los países del Sur.








La Chine annule 23 prêts pour 17 pays africains et développe des projets commerciaux et d’infrastructure « gagnant-gagnant » | Histoire et société


Tandis que la propagande nous inonde de bulletins de triomphe concernant la victoire imaginaire des Ukrainiens, leur contre-offensive qui en fait se résume à quelques actions terroristes, ou encore le pari perdu de Poutine qui aurait réussi à faire grandir l'OTAN et l'unité du camp occidental...




histoireetsociete.com





Vamos perdiendo en esta guerra como vemos…nos dan ya por todos lados…


----------



## chemarin (23 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Claro, la táctica buena es la de los 60 km de tanques, que pudo tener sentido en su momento para forzar la rendición del gobierno de kiev, pero los rusos recibieron excesivo daño para lo que pudieron conseguir. Casi todas las bajas que han tenido los rusos fue en ese mes en el que estaban a tiro de los soldados ucras.
> 
> Al haberse encerrado en el dombass ha conseguido que la inmensa mayoría de las bajas sean por el lado ucraniano, el cual lo único que tiene es cuatro armas que les llegan de occidente, dan cuatro sustos, el otanato burbujo se excita y spamean el foro, Rusia le coje el punto y sigue avanzando. Este desgaste de 6 meses de frente medio estabilizado (y con avances rusos que son desmoralizantes para los ucranianos viendo como ponen las bajas y no consiguen detener el avance) han hecho que los ucros no tengan ninguna capacidad de respuesta. La famosa contraofensiva estival que iba a llevar en dos días el frente al Dnieper, no se ha producido porque Ucrania no tiene capacidad. Lo que decía el otanato de los rusos el primer mes (que les quedaba tres días de gasofa, de hombres y de armas) es lo que ha ocurrido con el ejercito ucraniano, y por eso es incapaz de poder lanzar la mínima contraofensiva, de una ofensiva de un millón de hombres, ni hablamos, teniendo en cuenta que no tendrán gasolina ni para rellenar un zipo, no tendrán apenas armas y solo les queda carne de cañón.
> 
> Y todo eso lo han conseguido con la estrategia de avance lento y desgaste del enemigo. Y si quiere hacerse con Odesa y con Jarkov, los rusos han de entrar sin que haya un ejercito potente dentro, como pasó con Mariupol. Es como la entrada de las tropas nacionales en Barcelona, la batalla gorda fue la del Ebro, entrar en Barcelona es un paseo. Ahora mismo los Rusos están teniendo su batalla del Ebro antes de llegar a Odesa.



Tenéis salida para todo, en los primeros días de la invasión la mayoría (no sé si tú también) defendían que abrir tantos frentes era una jugada maestra porque dispersaba las fuerzas ucranianas. Obviamente el fracaso del resultado acalla esas teorías. En toda guerra hay un componente psicológico que no se debe ignorar, quizás la mentalidad rusa aguante tres años de guerra o más, pero si no lo aguanta será Putin quien pague el pato. Está claro que el ejército ucraniano está siendo aniquilado, ¿pero aguantará el tiempo suficiente para que a Putin se le pongan las cosas mal internamente?


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Quizá ellos la han puesto allí o han contactado con alguien para que la colocase allí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Lo siento polaco, por muchos balones que ahora quieran echar fuera los ucros, tras semejante cagada...le van a venir cosas chulísimas


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Los estonios dirán que no saben donde se ha metido la asesina.... Y listo....



Eso mismo dijeron los Talibanes de Ben Laden y ya ves...


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Ago 2022)

Nota informativa.



> Ninguno de los aliados del Kremlin en Asia Central reconoció a las repúblicas separatistas en Donbás. Kazajistán es el más demostrativo con Rusia, y también lo es Uzbekistán, que depende mucho menos de Rusia. Incluso Kirguistán, que es muy leal al Kremlin, se permite participar activamente en las organizaciones kirguisas proucranianas que apoyan a Kiev.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

El dolor de un padre. Hay que exterminarlos...


----------



## McRotor (23 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Nota informativa.
> 
> 
> Ninguno de los aliados del Kremlin en Asia Central reconoció a las repúblicas separatistas en Donbás. Kazajistán es el más demostrativo con Rusia, y también lo es Uzbekistán, que depende mucho menos de Rusia. Incluso Kirguistán, que es muy leal al Kremlin, se permite participar activamente en las organizaciones kirguisas proucranianas que apoyan a Kiev.
> ...




Donde va ir Kirguistan a enfrentarse a occidente, quieres que les monten otra revolucion de colores y tenga que ir Rusia a echarles una mano?

Con que se lo reconozcan por privado a Rusia le basta... Y ese apoyo se demuestra sumandose a las sanciones o no.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

1/3) Sviatlana Tsikhanouskaya, la persona que simplemente se declaró "presidenta" de #Belarus, fue a los Estados Unidos y al Reino Unido para presionar a sus gobiernos para que castigaran colectivamente a la población civil #Belarusian , porque no pudo ganar una elección.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero es que están todos comprados...
> Verás cuando empiecen a recular y se comience a hablar de quita sanciones. Donde dije digo digo Diego.



¿Os acordáis de la Televisión valenciana de Rita Barberá? vieron la luz social justo el día que les dijeron que se iban a la calle.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 1/3) Sviatlana Tsikhanouskaya, la persona que simplemente se declaró "presidenta" de #Belarus, fue a los Estados Unidos y al Reino Unido para presionar a sus gobiernos para que castigaran colectivamente a la población civil #Belarusian , porque no pudo ganar una elección.



que elecciones...allí no existen elecciones...ese es el problema...
Es que os tendríais que pirar a esos país es y dejar de dar por culo...


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

Te vas al ignore por coñazo y amargado, "pirado pifiado"


----------



## arriondas (23 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> En las mentes de los powerpointistas, políticos que nunca trabajaron en la economía real y "periodistas" leales al sistema, si falta el gas de Rusia , se compra en otro sitio, de la misma manera que si no encuentran aceite de oliva en el mercadona van al hipercor.
> Así funciona el mundo de la nueva ciencia "evidence-free".



"Expertos" que ni siquiera se detienen a pensar en muchas consideraciones, tales como que esos productores también tienen otros clientes con los que hay contratos firmados. No sobra nada, pero nada. Encima, no hay metaneros suficientes para poder igualar la cantidad de gas ruso que se compraba.

Es como el que piensa que si McDonalds se va de Rusia, encontrará otros mercados que lo sustituyan. Pues no, ya no quedan casi mercados en los que pueda implantarse. Entre países que directamente vetan a MCDonalds, como Irán, o zonas es la que no hay manera de expandir su negocio (casi toda Africa)...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> las "alternativas" y tal...



Vuestro picolero de guardia no va a hacer ningún comentario para que se pueda oír bien mi carcajada.

Al final todos serán picoleros de toda la vida y tendrán una abuelo que salvo la vida a Turiel 15 veces.


----------



## DOM + (23 Ago 2022)

QUE TE MUERAS DE UNA VEZ PUTO PANCHITO ANTIESPAÑOL.

QUE LO ÚNICO QUE QUEREMOS ES MATARTE PERO VIVES LEJOS

QUE ERES UN SUBNORMAL QUE NO SABE QUE "ACTUALLY" ES REALMENTE.

QUE NO SABES UNA PUTA MIERDA DE NADA Y EN VEZ DE DECIR ME HE EQUIVOCADO EMPIEZAS A INSULTAR A TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES. INCLUSO LOS QUE TE CORREGIMOS EDUCADAMENTE Y YA CONTESTAS CON ESPAÑOLES DE MIERDA.

TE REVENTARIA LA CABEZA, MAS BIEN PISARIA, PORQUE CON MI 1'90 Y TU 1'60 ME PILLAS MUY ABAJO.

DEJA DE SER TAN SUBNORMAL.
MUERTE HDLGP SUBSER!!!


----------



## pgas (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El cerebro humano es extremadamente plástico, es capaz incluso de curar algunas de sus propias dolencias sin necesidad de fármacos o cirujía. En casos extremos hasta es capaz de reasignar las funcionalidades de las partes muertas tras una hemorragia, pensamiento, habla, escritura, oído o hasta visión. Esa plasticidad es la que nos ha permitido evolucionar por delante de nuestros genes, también permite este tipo de condicionamientos, pero son débiles en gran parte de los casos ya que al ir en contra de las necesidades reales del indivisuo, se toman como poco prácticos si no se renuevan constatemente. Un programa no necesita regrabarse, sólo actualizarse con nuevas instrucciones en caso de necesidad. La hipnosis no puede obligar a nadie a hacer algo que relamnete no quiera hacer, y tiene una duración muy limitada.
> 
> Pongamos el juego de la vida de Conway como ejemplo muy básico y abstracto. El contenedor donde se ejecuta el programa del juego de la vida sería el cerebro, los parámetros del juego el programa o los instintos y su ejecución el funcionamiento o el comportamiento del individuo. Si añadiéramos una interacción para modificar el comportamiento de unas celdas y hacer efectos visuales moviendo el ratón o el teclado, sería el condicionamiento, pero al dejar de usar el puntero o introducir datos, el juego continuaría su programa original borrando los píxeles formados por el interfaz interactivo.
> 
> Si hablñamos de programación, estamos hablando de una reescritura del código genético y los instintos. A dia de hoy es imposible por la complejidad de ambos mecanismos. Y en un futuro próximo o incluso lejano es difícil, muchas combinacines. Lo que dicía el sujeto ese es puro humo, miedo y por supuesto propaganda para intentar introducir la idea y moldear la opninión. Parte del condicionamiento, si convencemos a la gente de que es manipulable, será más fácil manipularla.




bien, no hay piedra filosofal, pero el masónico está hablando básicamente de acondicionamiento




_Los gobiernos y las corporaciones pronto te conocerán mejor de lo que te conoces a ti mismo. La creencia en la idea del 'libre albedrío' se ha vuelto peligrosa

por Yuval Noah Harari

A prueba de futuro... para sobrevivir, debemos aceptar que los humanos son animales hackeables_

....
_ Los seres humanos ciertamente tienen voluntad, pero no es gratis. No puedes decidir qué deseos tienes. No decides ser introvertido o extrovertido, tranquilo o ansioso, gay o heterosexual. Los seres humanos toman decisiones, pero nunca son elecciones independientes. *Cada elección depende de muchas condiciones biológicas, sociales y personales que no puedes determinar por ti mismo.* Puedo elegir qué comer, con quién casarme y por quién votar, pero estas elecciones están determinadas en parte por mis genes, mi bioquímica, mi género, mi origen familiar, mi cultura nacional, etc. genes o familia a tener. 
....
Para hackear humanos con éxito , necesitas dos cosas: una buena comprensión de la biología y mucha potencia informática. La Inquisición y la KGB carecían de este conocimiento y poder. Pero pronto, las corporaciones y los gobiernos podrían tener ambos, y una vez que puedan piratearte, no solo podrán predecir tus elecciones, sino también rediseñar tus sentimientos. Para hacerlo, las corporaciones y los gobiernos no necesitarán conocerlo a la perfección. Eso es imposible. Solo tendrán que conocerte un poco mejor de lo que te conoces a ti mismo. Y eso no es imposible, porque la mayoría de la gente no se conoce muy bien a sí misma. 

Comienza con cosas simples. Mientras navega por Internet, un titular le llama la atención: “Inmigrantes en grupo violan a mujeres locales”. Haces clic en él. Exactamente en el mismo momento, su vecina también está navegando por Internet y le llama la atención un titular diferente: “Trump prepara un ataque nuclear contra Irán”. Ella hace clic en él. Ambos titulares son noticias falsas, generadas quizás por trolls rusos o por un sitio web interesado en aumentar el tráfico para aumentar sus ingresos publicitarios. Tanto usted como su vecino sienten que hicieron clic en estos titulares por voluntad propia. Pero, de hecho , te han pirateado . _


fakenews= jakeo __


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Lo siento polaco, por muchos balones que ahora quieran echar fuera los ucros, tras semejante cagada...le van a venir cosas chulísimas



Hombre..se ha decidido desde el Kremlin "que sea Ucrania culpable y punto"


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ducharse en frío, e inmediatamente airear para matar al bicho del Covid, y que se joda Putin.



Bicicleta, que se olvida la bici.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica es fundamental, y mientras en occidente nos empobrecemos, los asiáticos se pueden permitir ciertas cosillas…
> El gobierno chino anunció que estaba concediendo 23 préstamos sin intereses a 17 países africanos, al tiempo que se comprometía a profundizar su colaboración con el continente.
> Esto se suma a la cancelación por parte de China de más de 3400 millones de dólares en deuda y a la reestructuración de unos 15 000 millones de dólares en deuda en África entre 2000 y 2019.
> Si bien Pekín tiene una historia repetida de renuncia a préstamos como este, los gobiernos occidentales han multiplicado las acusaciones infundadas y políticamente motivadas de que China utiliza la "diplomacia de la trampa de la deuda" en los países del Sur.
> ...



El mejor general ruso a sido la directora del Banco Central de Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> que elecciones...allí no existen elecciones...ese es el problema...
> Es que os tendríais que pirar a esos país es y dejar de dar por culo...



Ni puta falta que hace, para tener que elegir entre Ladron A o Pedófilo B, prefiero al Amado Lider.


----------



## Eslacaña (23 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> QUE TE MUERAS DE UNA VEZ PUTO PANCHITO ANTIESPAÑOL.
> 
> QUE LO ÚNICO QUE QUEREMOS ES MATARTE PERO VIVES LEJOS
> 
> ...



Te has quedado a gusto. Supongo que fue la gota que colmó el vaso.
Una curiosidad ¿a quien te refieres? es por curiosidad. Es que he hecho tal lista de ignores (que gran invento), a uno y otro lado, para hacer limpieza poder leer a la gente que realmente aporta algo o bien te saca alguna risa (por ejemplo la firma de tus posts, me troncho cada vez que la leo, real como la vida misma). Es que me pica la curiosidad.
Thanks de antemano


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre..se ha decidido desde el Kremlin "que sea Ucrania culpable y punto"



El que apoya a los nazis, es un nazi.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni puta falta que hace, para tener que elegir entre Ladron A o Pedófilo B, prefiero al Amado Lider.



No te hará falta a ti, pero las personas normales y sanas mentalmente nos gusta decidir las cosas


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Pero Rusia es un regimen:


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El que apoya a los nazis, es un nazi.



Entonces, quien apoya al régimen ruso (porque así actuan), lo es? vaya confesión....


----------



## NS 4 (23 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> QUE TE MUERAS DE UNA VEZ PUTO PANCHITO ANTIESPAÑOL.
> 
> QUE LO ÚNICO QUE QUEREMOS ES MATARTE PERO VIVES LEJOS
> 
> ...



En el pecado lleva la penitencia...el odio es un veneno para el que lo lleva dentro.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te hará falta a ti, pero las personas normales y sanas mentalmente nos gusta decidir las cosas



Sanas y normales como tú... anda y no mames.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sanas y normales como tú... anda y no mames.



Normal no soy, claro...pero estoy orgulloso de declararme anti estado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te hará falta a ti, pero las personas normales y sanas mentalmente nos gusta decidir las cosas



¿Mentalmente sanas? ¿usted? bueno, si se ve asimismo asi, me parece bien, pero sería bueno que vea a un especialista.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Normal no soy, claro...pero estoy orgulloso de declararme anti estado



Sin estado se llega a The walking dead...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero Rusia es un regimen:



Que van a prohibir a un tercio de la población hablar su propio idioma.

Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero Rusia es un regimen:



Todos quieren jugar.
A Lituania le pararon los pies con lo de Kaliningrado. Letonia, sales.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero Rusia es un regimen:



Luego tendrán que afrontar las consecuencias. Que no lloren. Llevan muchos años recibiendo dinero de usa, eu y Rusia y aún se prestan a esto.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

De todas las versiones, está es la más creíble de todas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> bien, no hay piedra filosofal, pero el masónico está hablando básicamente de acondicionamiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios es leer al alubio este y desear abrir espitas en cada barrio


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En el pecado lleva la penitencia...el odio es un veneno para el que lo lleva dentro.



No creo que odie a "pifiado" tanto para decir que esta envenenado. Pero que el tipo es un coñazo y harta....y está todo el tiempo metiéndose con los Españoles y España también. Está muy bien en el frigorífico....es un buen sitio para él. Le hacemos un favor además con el calor que hace.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Eso eso a seguir chupando polla anglo, y luego nos quejamos de los asalariados como rejón...



Asalariado sin duda de tu PM......chusquero de mierda


----------



## DOM + (23 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Te has quedado a gusto. Supongo que fue la gota que colmó el vaso.
> Una curiosidad ¿a quien te refieres? es por curiosidad. Es que he hecho tal lista de ignores (que gran invento), a uno y otro lado, para hacer limpieza poder leer a la gente que realmente aporta algo o bien te saca alguna risa (por ejemplo la firma de tus posts, me troncho cada vez que la leo, real como la vida misma). Es que me pica la curiosidad.
> Thanks de antemano



Es el puto pifiado el que nos ha citado a todos.

Un panchito que solo hace que insultarnos y ser muy pesado


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Asalariado sin duda de tu PM......chusquero de mierda



Que manía con involucrar a las santas madres, que sólo por aguantar a algunos habría que hacerles un monumento.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Ago 2022)

Hasta en Elmundo reconociendo que Putin no quería realizar ataques que supongan bajas Ucranianas y de ahí como se ha llevado toda la situación hasta ahora, pero cuando cometes atentados de este tipo.....no le están dejando más opción que actuar con más dureza. De todos modos ¿Alguien cree que un cómico es capaz de organizar atentados de este tipo? Es evidente que la infraestructura, como desde el comienzo de esta guerra, no es cosa de Zelenski, si no de los paises que mueven los hilos.

*El atentado contra Daria Dugina empuja a Putin a un cambio de estrategia en Ucrania*
El nacionalismo ruso presiona al presidente para bombardear Kiev y descabezar al Gobierno de Zelenski


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

Lorena
Es lo que tiene el avance en *U *de los ukropitecos

_@Afroditaa1984_
_·
21min

Las tropas rusas llegaron a la frontera administrativa de la región de Nikolaev, las unidades de la brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Kherson-Nikolaev fueron destruidas - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa_


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que van a prohibir a un tercio de la población hablar su propio idioma.
> 
> Un plan sin fisuras.



Bueno es un progromo de libro.

Luego, cuando cambien las tornas que cambiarán, se quejarán de que les hagan lo mismo. Yo personalmente, les expulsaba a todos los nazis bálticos a gusania o anglosatania, para que Sean volatilizados llegado el momento junto a sus amegos


----------



## DOM + (23 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En el pecado lleva la penitencia...el odio es un veneno para el que lo lleva dentro.



Es muy pesado el puto pancho
Yo no iria q foroperu a decir lo basura que son los peruanos etc 

Estoy por ignorarlo y eso que no he ignorado a autenticos gilipollas por aqui.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Sigue el baile: Estonia considera una "provocación" la versión rusa de la muerte de Darya Dugina. 

Estonia considera una "provocación" la versión rusa sobre el asesinato de Daria Dugina


----------



## DOM + (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No creo que odie a "pifiado" tanto para decir que esta envenenado. Pero que el tipo es un coñazo y harta....y está todo el tiempo metiéndose con los Españoles y España también. Está muy bien en el frigorífico....es un buen sitio para él. Le hacemos un favor además con el calor que hace.



Espero que ese forero se refiera al odio del pifiado a los españoles


----------



## ROBOTECH (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> Rusia parece amagar siempre pero nunca da o porque no puede o no quiere o espera demasiado. En principio son gente lista, culta e inteligente pues el ajedrez es el deporte nacional. En principio lo parece pero están siendo un poco mucho desilusionantes.



¿Desilucionantes que no sigan con la masacre? Joder macho vete para allá a luchar con los rusos así les ayudas. Joder que piara de psicópatas hay por aquí.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Ago 2022)

Y mientras en España calladitos, que son los "buenos" y por tanto pueden hace lo que quieran cuando quieran. Sin una sola prueba lleva seis meses detenido, al final serán un mínimo de nueve meses. A saber lo que le estarán haciendo mientras tanto para que llegado el día declare lo que le dicten.

*Un tribunal polaco prorroga la detención del periodista español Pablo González*
El tribunal regional de Przemysl, en el sureste de Polonia, ha decidido prolongar por otros tres meses la prisión preventiva del periodista español Pablo González, detenido el pasado 28 de febrero. "El tribunal decidió prorrogar la detención de Pablo González", ha dicho a EFE el abogado del periodista en Polonia, Bartosz Rogala, que añade que la corte ha coincidido con la Fiscalía en la mayoría de premisas para mantener detenido al español.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno es un progromo de libro.
> 
> Luego, cuando cambien las tornas que cambiarán, se quejarán de que les hagan lo mismo. Yo personalmente, les expulsaba a todos los nazis bálticos a gusania o anglosatania, para que Sean volatilizados llegado el momento junto a sus amegos



Los Bálticos fueron una creación de los guillerminos para formar un cordon sanitario con los bolcheviques, luego las Potencias heredaron la idea, En 1918 los tres estaditos títeres exterminaron físicamente a la izquierda, pero esta se repuso y solicitó la vuelta a la Madre Patria en 1940, duro poco puesto que los nazis entraron en 1941 y repitieron la jugada, después de la derrota en 1945 tomó el relevo la OTAN en el apoyo a los SS y terroristas, cuando cayó la URSS estos volvieron al poder con los resultados conocidos. Son la misma mierda que en 1918.


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

_Lorena_
_@Afroditaa1984
·
33min

La liberación del asentamiento de Marinka está a punto de completarse, más del 75% del cual ya está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas Unidad de élite de las Fuerzas de Ucrania, el batallón 214 "OPFOR", está bloqueada por tres lados. Destrucción planificada en progreso_


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*Japón reafirma su voluntad de mantener sus sanciones sobre Rusia.*
El Gobierno de Japón ha reafirmado su voluntad de continuar aplicando sanciones sobre Rusia en coordinación con el G7, cuando se van a cumplir seis meses del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania. El primer ministro nipón, Fumio Kishida, ha trasladado a su Gabinete de Gobierno su voluntad de seguir con las medidas de presión sobre Moscú en una reunión celebrada el martes, y en la que han participado algunos de los nuevos ministros nombrados en su reciente remodelación de Gabinete.


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

No es posible, todo el mundo sabe que los misiles y proyectiles para artillería, se les acabaron a los rusos en marzo.

*Rusia lanzó 3.500 misiles en Ucrania, - Zelensky*

_"El número total de diferentes misiles de crucero que Rusia ha utilizado contra nosotros se acerca a los 3.500. Los ataques de artillería rusos son simplemente imposibles de contar, son tan intensos"._


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Zel es bastante parcial a un mordisqueo de oído adecuado.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania asegura que las acusaciones sobre el atentado a la hija de Dugin son "propaganda"*
Las acusaciones de Moscú que relacionan a Ucrania con el atentado que mató el pasado domingo a la hija del ideólogo ruso Alexander Dugin no son más que fruto de la "propaganda" que difunde el Kremlin, que "está creando nuevamente mundos ficticios". Así lo asegura en su cuenta de Twitter Mykhailo Podoliak, asesor del presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski*, y miembro del equipo designado por Kiev para negociar con Rusia un posible alto el fuego.

Rusia acusó el lunes a Ucrania del asesinato de Dugina en un ataque terrorista que ha atribuido a una ciudadana ucraniana y supuesta agente de los servicios secretos, identificada como Natalia Vovk, de 43 años.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Ago 2022)

Si hay que "robar" legalmente o "sancionar" para quedarse fortunas de Rusos por el bien de Ucrania, pues se hace....espera no, que de momento quienes se están repartiendo los activos congelados, no son necesariamente los Ucranianos que están en guerra. He buscado este banco porque no sale en la noticia de donde es y casualidad, sede Nueva York, EEUU.

*Gibraltar saca a subasta Axioma, el megayate de un oligarca ruso*

Este martes Gibraltar saca a subasta Axioma, un megayate de lujo del oligarca ruso* Dmitry Pumpyansky*, que quedó retenido en Gibraltar a mediados de marzo, según informan medios como 'The Guardian'.

Este yate de 72 metros de eslora está valorado en 76 millones de euros. Con su subasta, se convertirá en el primer yate de lujo procedente de oligarcas rusos que sale a la venta desde que la comunidad internacional impuso restricciones a las grandes fortunas del país como represalia por la *guerra en Ucrania*. *Pero la subasta no irá a beneficio de Ucrania, sino del banco de inversión JP Morgan*, al que su dueño, Pumpyansky, debe casi 20 millones de euros.


----------



## Rigby (23 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé si será así, lo que sí sé es que Putin está jugando con fuego, yo no soy ruso y empiezo a estar hasta las pelotas de sus supuestas tácticas de hacer que pase el tiempo para joder a Europa o a EEUU, quien se jode es el soldado ruso, y por qué no decirlo, el ucraniano también. Y si yo estoy hasta las pelotas quizás también lo estén rusos con poder, y su estrategia de ajedrecista le cuesta el puesto y el prestigio. Las guerras, como todo en la vida, si se empiezan se han de ganar, usando todos los medios disponibles y racionales para cada situación. Rusia no lo hace, y hay pistas obvias incluso para los no expertos como yo:
> 1.- El ejército desplegado es escaso, los expertos dicen que para invadir al enemigo con garantías para el invasor, la proporción ha de ser de 3 a 1, en Ucrania andamos en una relación 1:1 (no es de extrañar que el avance sea tan lento).
> 2.- Para destrozar las trincheras ucranianas deberían de usar termobáricas, y lo hacen poco o no lo hacen.
> 3.- No destruyen las infraestructuras ucranianas, de ese modo los refuerzos y los reaprovisionamientos son mucho más fáciles de realizar.



Lamentablemente, y en base a las evidencias visuales de los mapas interactivos que supongo todos conocéis, parece que el frente lleva un mes prácticamente sin moverse.

Se habla de que Rusia no tiene prisa, pero quien no debe tenerla supongo que es Ucrania. Para ellos sería mucho más interesante jugar al desgaste hasta que a Rusia deje de compensarle el panorama. Ucrania no tiene capacidad para grandes ofensivas de ningún tipo, pero es muy difícil luchar contra los recursos e inteligencia usanos.

En definitiva, no veo nada claro. En Lugansk y Donetsk están enviando al frente a hombres de avanzada edad.
Y en el sur de Nikolaiv parece que lo que se está recuperando es lo perdido (poblaciones) hace meses.

Si alguien tiene algo de info que se me escape agradecería las aportaciones.


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Rigby dijo:


> Lamentablemente, y en base a las evidencias visuales de los mapas interactivos que supongo todos conocéis, parece que el frente lleva un mes prácticamente sin moverse.
> 
> Se habla de que Rusia no tiene prisa, pero quien no debe tenerla supongo que es Ucrania. Para ellos sería mucho más interesante jugar al desgaste hasta que a Rusia deje de compensarle el panorama. Ucrania no tiene capacidad para grandes ofensivas de ningún tipo, pero es muy difícil luchar contra los recursos e inteligencia usanos.
> 
> ...



Ucrania es ya un estado fallido, los habitantes prefieren pagar a coyotes que les pasen la linea del frente hacia el lado ruso, porque el lado ucraniano se ha convertido en the walking dead, Rusia no puede comprometer a todo su ejército en Ucrania porque la OTAN tiene otro dispuesto para una Barbarroja 2.0 en los Bálticos y Polonia.


----------



## Snowball (23 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Como se llama la más guarra de Rusia?

To kiski lasoba


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*Un tribunal polaco prorroga la detención del periodista español Pablo González.*
El tribunal regional de Przemysl, en el sureste de Polonia, ha decidido prolongar por otros tres meses la prisión preventiva del periodista español Pablo González, detenido el pasado 28 de febrero. "El tribunal decidió prorrogar la detención de Pablo González", ha dicho a EFE el abogado del periodista en Polonia, Bartosz Rogala, que añade que la corte ha coincidido con la Fiscalía en la mayoría de premisas para mantener detenido al español.









El tribunal polaco prorroga la detención del periodista vasco Pablo González


El tribunal regional de Przemyl, en el sureste de Polonia, ha decidido prolongar por otros tres meses la detención en prisión preventiva del periodista vasco Pablo González,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> QUE TE MUERAS DE UNA VEZ PUTO PANCHITO ANTIESPAÑOL.
> 
> QUE LO ÚNICO QUE QUEREMOS ES MATARTE PERO VIVES LEJOS
> 
> ...



Es guanche


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Sin estado se llega a The walking dead...



Ya verás como no...


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Mentalmente sanas? ¿usted? bueno, si se ve asimismo asi, me parece bien, pero sería bueno que vea a un especialista.



Al menos a mi no me engañan con una foto con Photoshop mal hecho...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

Rigby dijo:


> Lamentablemente, y en base a las evidencias visuales de los mapas interactivos que supongo todos conocéis, parece que el frente lleva un mes prácticamente sin moverse.
> 
> Se habla de que Rusia no tiene prisa, pero quien no debe tenerla supongo que es Ucrania. Para ellos sería mucho más interesante jugar al desgaste hasta que a Rusia deje de compensarle el panorama. Ucrania no tiene capacidad para grandes ofensivas de ningún tipo, pero es muy difícil luchar contra los recursos e inteligencia usanos.
> 
> ...



Deberías mirar mejor los mapas, que se mueva despacio no quiere decir que no se mueva.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

Eeeej queh lo chinoh comunijjjjtahjjjj son muy malos hoygan!








China cancela 23 préstamos a 17 países africanos - mpr21


China ha cancelado 23 préstamos a 17 países africanos y desarrolla proyectos comerciales y de infraestructuras “beneficiosos para todos”. Además, Pekín ha anunciado la concesión de 23 préstamos sin intereses a 17 países africanos, al tiempo que se compromete a profundizar su colaboración con el...



mpr21.info





Asi es como se deberia de construir un mundo mas justo y no lo que hacen las multinacionales, y los que estan en la otan robando.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No es programación, es condicionamiento.
> Es algo muy antiguo a base de propaganda, miedo y *algún premio aleatorio para dar esperanza tangible amén de una religión para sustituir el deseo de mejora en este mundo por un consuelo ilusorio en otro*. El caso es que no sustituye completamente a la programación báscia del ser humano y hay que repetir el adoctrinamirnto con regularidad desde la más tierna infancia o se va diluyendo el efecto, más rápido si aparece información contradictoria.
> Los patrones epigenéticos son los que hacen evolucionar la sociedad, cosa que este tipo de remedos de programación impiden al anclar su evolución a las necesidades de unos individuos y no de la población en general. Los patrones genéticos de comportamiento, que son como la capacidad de los alimoches de romper huevos de avestruz instintivamente, no se pueden reprogramar sin alterar el cerebro físicamente, y hacerlo es aún más complejo que alterar el genoma. La capacidad de combinación de las neuronas cerebrales es algo que no está al alcance ni de los ordenadores cuánticos.



En general coincido, pero quiero hacer una puntualización sobre lo remarcado en negrita. Y sí, comunmente se juega a engañar a la gente más simple con promesas de falsas religiones, pero eso no quita, y acepto que usted pueda (o no) ser ateo o agnóstico, que sí exista una vida posterior a la de este mundo y sí hayan retribuciones que dependan de nuestro comportamiento. Por mi parte estoy seguro de ello, no necesito creerlo. Y sí, suena a pedantería pero tengo mis vivencias, intransferibles, que a mi me sirven de prueba irrefutable de que así es.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de la Televisión valenciana de Rita Barberá? vieron la luz social justo el día que les dijeron que se iban a la calle.



No fue rita creo que fue Fabra, no el tuerto el otro.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

_*❗*_Exclusivo.

*Ataque de Ucrania en la administración del Jefe de la RPD. El ataque fue llevado a cabo por un misil HIMARS estadounidense, es decir. Estados Unidos autorizó el ataque.

El jefe de la DPR no resultó herido.*

Información objetiva, reuniones con testigos presenciales y participantes en los eventos, análisis: suscríbase al canal de Maxim Grigoriev. 

t.me/maximgrigoryev/1747


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Quizá le estuviesen preparando un golpe de estado al hijoPutin. O quizá sea un mensaje para hijoPutin y sus hijas. Quien sabe. Lo que menos probable me parece es que haya sido cosa de Ucrania.


----------



## El-Mano (23 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un poco de humor
> 
> Cerca de 9.000 héroes han muerto", ha declarado el comandante en jefe del ejército ucraniano, el general *Zaluzhny*.



Igual se refiere a las muertes del lado ruso y no a las suyas.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre..se ha decidido desde el Kremlin "que sea Ucrania culpable y punto"



Se ha decidido desde EEUU, que Ucrania son seres de luz que no albergan nazi ni criminal ninguno


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Rigby dijo:


> Lamentablemente, y en base a las evidencias visuales de los mapas interactivos que supongo todos conocéis, parece que el frente lleva un mes prácticamente sin moverse.
> 
> Se habla de que Rusia no tiene prisa, pero quien no debe tenerla supongo que es Ucrania. Para ellos sería mucho más interesante jugar al desgaste hasta que a Rusia deje de compensarle el panorama. Ucrania no tiene capacidad para grandes ofensivas de ningún tipo, pero es muy difícil luchar contra los recursos e inteligencia usanos.
> 
> ...



La parte Este de Ucrania es autosuficiente y puede generar incluso un superávit en un par de años, la parte Oeste no.

Sobre el relevo generacional, la parte Oeste ha enviado lo enviable, la parte Este tiene muchas personas que cuando la cosa se tranquilice o estabilice un poco regresaran, habrá trabajo de sobra y encima al lado de la playa cosa que en Rusia se aprecia mucho, por eso mucho ruso clase media venia a España,

Mientras en la lucha cuenta con los Chechenos, Wagner y los mismos rusos, se les ha negado la participación a Talibanes y coreanos malos para no liarla más


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si hay que "robar" legalmente o "sancionar" para quedarse fortunas de Rusos por el bien de Ucrania, pues se hace....espera no, que de momento quienes se están repartiendo los activos congelados, no son necesariamente los Ucranianos que están en guerra. He buscado este banco porque no sale en la noticia de donde es y casualidad, sede Nueva York, EEUU.
> 
> *Gibraltar saca a subasta Axioma, el megayate de un oligarca ruso*
> 
> ...



Piratas pirateando.


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero Rusia es un regimen:



Pero como van a prohibir hablar el idioma materno a un cuarto de la población, nos hemos vuelto locos, al final son más nazis que los propios nazis


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero como van a prohibir hablar el idioma materno a un cuarto de la población, nos hemos vuelto locos, al final son más nazis que los propios nazis



Y luego el expósito del pingüino echará espuma por la boca contra los catanazis que impiden hablar español...la coherencia de los fachas y tal


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Este artículo del confidencial está muy bien, resume 4 teorías posibles sobre la muerte de Daria.

https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...ntado_3478971/

Es de pago, pero para el que lo pueda leer. Además hay formas por ahí para poder acceder al enlace.

Las 4 teorías que desarrolla son:

1.Servicios de inteligencia ucranianos u occidentales.
2. Una organización rusa de resistencia a Putin.
3. Una operación rusa de falsa bandera.
4. Un ajuste de cuentas entre facciones.

E lConfidencial es últimamente de los medios con artículo mas interesante que he podido encontrar en nuestra prensa.


----------



## pgas (23 Ago 2022)

carroñero peperoni dijo:


> De todas las versiones, está es la más creíble de todas.



_El asesinato de Darya Dugina fue organizado casi con toda seguridad por el FSB ruso. Asumiendo que esto es cierto, entonces:

1. La orden debe haber sido dada explícita/implícitamente por Putin
2. El objetivo era Darya, no Alexander
3. *Alexander lo sabía, por supuesto.* Sólo está haciendo un espectáculo para un público_


colectivo rejon, la pandilla tontánica de cienes de excreciones diarias 

***********



MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Dios es leer al alubio este y desear abrir espitas en cada barrio




hay una parte muy potable ... la introspección voluntaria, el conocerse a sí mismo, la reflexión, tener los pies en el suelo, no somos la medida de todas las cosas ... no es una mala propuesta







ahora .. si solo es reinventar el liberalismo politico, pues no


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Se ha decidido desde EEUU, que Ucrania son seres de luz que no albergan nazi ni criminal ninguno



Hombre..si se dibuja una bandera nazi con fotoshó hay que seguirlo sin cuestionarse nada...por supuesto...


----------



## vil. (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zel es bastante parcial a un mordisqueo de oído adecuado.



jajajajaaaa... hostia al tal Zelenski se le ve cara de:

- Putin cohones sácame a este bicho de aquí y llévame preso...

Jajajajajaaa... esas manitas de Macron... la virgen, que carita tiene el fulano...


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Empanada mental nivel 10, le podría de cara al muro de las lamentaciones a leer la Torá 100 veces y de rodillas.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Y luego el expósito del pingüino echará espuma por la boca contra los catanazis que impiden hablar español...la coherencia de los fachas y tal



Joderr chusquero .hoy dia libre en el cuartel????los soldaos que a gusto se quedaran como no tienen al chusquero para darles porculo.....


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

*Alemania espera la desindustrialización y explosión social por falta de gas de Rusia*

_*▪*_Alemania espera una desindustrialización masiva y una explosión social debido al continuo aumento de los precios de la energía en el contexto de una *reducción en el suministro de gas de la Federación Rusa,* afirma Bloomberg

_*▪*_Los precios de los combustibles en Alemania *se duplicaron con creces en tan solo un par de meses* , y la previsión del precio de la electricidad para el próximo año se disparó hasta *los 570 €* el megavatio, aunque hace 2 años rondaba *los 40 €*

_*▪*_La crisis energética está provocando la *caída de la industria* de la economía más potente de Europa. La producción química en Alemania *se derrumbó un 8% en junio

▪*Exdirector gerente de Goldman Sachs Group Inc. Martin Devenish, la industria alemana tendrá que *recortar la semana laboral y los salarios de los empleados* . "Estoy nervioso. Se está gestando *una explosión social ”, cree el experto de *_KRISTAL ROSTA, __informado previamente__ que, según el director de la mayor empresa química BASF Brudermüller, las sanciones contra Rusia llevarán a Alemania a la crisis más fuerte desde 1945._

t.me/maximgrigoryev/1736


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre..si se dibuja una bandera nazi con fotoshó hay que seguirlo sin cuestionarse nada...por supuesto...



Tú crees que los de azov se tomarían tan bien tus críticas a sus tatuajes? Se ve que se lo han currado bastante, y esas banderas y saludos que les gusta hacer, por encima de sus cabezas, no lo despreciaría de esa manera hombre...es usted muy poco agradecido


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

Nazis de AZOV en Mariupol? No. Nazis en la feria de Málaga.


----------



## capitán almeida (23 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Alemania espera la desindustrialización y explosión social por falta de gas de Rusia*
> 
> _*▪*_Alemania espera una desindustrialización masiva y una explosión social debido al continuo aumento de los precios de la energía en el contexto de una *reducción en el suministro de gas de la Federación Rusa,* afirma Bloomberg
> 
> ...



No olviden desindustrializarse, desocuparse y deshumanizarse que diría super ratón...verdad pingüi¿


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

La simplicidad es peor que el robo.

Según el canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD), Rusia ya no es un socio comercial fiable. Moscú está tratando de dividir a Occidente cortando el suministro de gas, dijo Scholz durante una visita a Canadá.

Lo dice el líder del país, quien, junto con los Estados Unidos, robó $ 300 mil millones de la Federación Rusa, nacionalizó una serie de empresas pertenecientes a Rusia y confiscó propiedades de ciudadanos rusos por valor de decenas de miles de millones de euros.

Audacia asombrosa.
www.nrz.de
Scholz: "Rusia no es un socio comercial confiable"
Según el canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD), Rusia ya no es un socio comercial fiable. Moscú está tratando de dividir a Occidente reduciendo los suministros de gas, dijo Scholz en una visita a Canadá.

t.me/maximgrigoryev/1749


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *Alemania espera la desindustrialización y explosión social por falta de gas de Rusia*
> 
> _*▪*_Alemania espera una desindustrialización masiva y una explosión social debido al continuo aumento de los precios de la energía en el contexto de una *reducción en el suministro de gas de la Federación Rusa,* afirma Bloomberg
> 
> ...



Aquí empezamos la desindustrialización en los 80 por orden de ellos y los franceses. No tengo ninguna lástima por ellos…


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*La ONU avisa de que Rusia cometerá un crimen de guerra si juzga de manera ilegal a prisioneros ucranianos.*
La ONU ha dicho que Rusia cometerá un crimen de guerra si juzga de forma ilegal y haciendo un escarnio público a los prisioneros ucranianos capturados tras la caída de Mariupol. La portavoz de la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU, Ravina Shamdasani, ha dicho que hay señales claras de que Rusia y los grupos armados que operan bajo sus órdenes en Donetsk está preparando el juicio de prisioneros de guerra, a los que colocaría en jaulas que está construyendo en un edificio público en Mariupol. "Hay vídeo y fotos en la prensa y redes sociales de la construcción de enormes jaulas en el recinto de la Filarmónica de Marupol, y la idea sería colocar a los prisioneros en esas jaulas durante las audiencias y esto no es aceptable, es un acto de humillación", señala.

Shamdasani precisó que el derecho humanitario internacional "prohíbe la creación de cortes con el único propósito de juzgar a prisioneros de guerra, lo que priva al procesado de su derecho a un proceso ordinario y justo, y lo que supone un crimen de guerra".


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero como van a prohibir hablar el idioma materno a un cuarto de la población, nos hemos vuelto locos, al final son más nazis que los propios nazis



He estado muchas veces en Riga y NUNCA he visto un mísero cartel en ruso...
Es cierto que mucha gente lo habla, sobre todo en la capital, pero lo que están haciendo no es nuevo y, segundo, Rusia es un país que amenaza constantemente, una amenaza que se extiende a esos propios rusohablantes...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Ago 2022)

Rigby dijo:


> Lamentablemente, y en base a las evidencias visuales de los mapas interactivos que supongo todos conocéis, parece que el frente lleva un mes prácticamente sin moverse.
> 
> Se habla de que Rusia no tiene prisa, pero quien no debe tenerla supongo que es Ucrania. Para ellos sería mucho más interesante jugar al desgaste hasta que a Rusia deje de compensarle el panorama. Ucrania no tiene capacidad para grandes ofensivas de ningún tipo, pero es muy difícil luchar contra los recursos e inteligencia usanos.
> 
> ...



No has entendido nada parguela.
10 años en el foro, 30 mensajes.
Y te da thanks otra de tus cuentas, con tu misma IP, y que tiene 4 años y 20 mensajes


Putapénico 

@calopez no te da verguenza??


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> La simplicidad es peor que el robo.
> 
> Según el canciller Olaf Scholz (SPD), Rusia ya no es un socio comercial fiable. Moscú está tratando de dividir a Occidente cortando el suministro de gas, dijo Scholz durante una visita a Canadá.
> 
> ...



No haber invadido un país...


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*Quién es Natalia Vovk, la mujer ucraniana a la que Rusia acusa de la muerte de Daria Dugina.*
El padre no sólo pide venganza por el atentado que le costó la vida a su hija Daria, que murió en la explosión de su coche la noche del sábado. También reclama, "sobre todo, la victoria", es decir, la finalización de la llamada *Operación Militar Especial* que comenzó en febrero con la cancelación de *Ucrania* como país. Y el *FSB*, principal heredero del *KGB*, anuncia que ya ha identificado al atacante o, mejor dicho, a los atacantes, dado que se trataría de *una ciudadana ucraniana y su hija de 12 años*.






Quién es Natalia Vovk, la mujer ucraniana a la que Rusia acusa de la muerte de Daria Dugina


El padre no sólo pide venganza por el atentado que le costó la vida a su hija Daria, que murió en la explosión de su coche la noche del sábado. También reclama, "sobre...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Tú crees que los de azov se tomarían tan bien tus críticas a sus tatuajes? Se ve que se lo han currado bastante, y esas banderas y saludos que les gusta hacer, por encima de sus cabezas, no lo despreciaría de esa manera hombre...es usted muy poco agradecido



Que si, que la tierra es plana y Soroj noj quiere matar a todoj


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que la tierra es plana y Soroj noj quiere matar a todoj



Mis dies por tu lucha diaria contra estos desalmados.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

El kartofen con el tema: "de yo solo le meto 20" y el cierre temporal de la gasolinera este fin de mes para "revision y mantenimiento", je,je,je.

A dos velas en Septiembre. nunca mejor dicho. ¿Lo veremos con el culo echando llamas del Norstream2 en su proxima audiencia?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa…
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia llegaron a la frontera administrativa de la zona de Nikolaev


https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/15539111


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que si, que la tierra es plana y Soroj noj quiere matar a todoj



Que si, que zelensky es un amante de la Paz , un ejemplar político, un buen padre de familia y un luchador por la democracia. Usted gana hombre, si quiere llevar la razón, pues llevesela criatura del señor


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

LA DOCTRINA PLANELLES.


El embajador de Ucrania en Kazajstán Petro Vrublevsky dio una entrevista a un conocido bloguero kazajo -Dias Kuzairov.

- Intentamos matar a todos los que podemos. Cuántos más rusos matemos ahora, menos tendrán que matar nuestros hijos. Eso es todo.



El embajador de Ucrania, Petro Vrublevsky, fue convocado al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores (MFA) de Kazajstán por sus palabras .


https://www.instagram.com/reel/Chj0i...B-D189D7548A43


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

Quedan 29 días para el otoño astronómico.


----------



## Fauna iberica (23 Ago 2022)

A ver si es verdad.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

La cara del de detras es un poema, y el putin y el que lo esta enseñando partiendose la polla, no son mas felices porque no tienen mas dinero.


----------



## silenus (23 Ago 2022)

*Turquía asegura que varios países miembros de la OTAN quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe*

_El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha señalado este martes que *varios países miembros de la Alianza Atlántica, no solo Estados Unidos, quieren que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania continúe.* "*Hay quienes querían sabotear el acuerdo sobre el cereal. Pero no es Estados Unidos. La contribución (de Washington) ha sido la eliminación de las restricciones a la exportación de fertilizantes rusos, el desbloqueo de puertos, (la eliminación de restricciones) a las operaciones bancarias*", ha destacado._


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No haber invadido un país...



No haber hecho un golpe de estado en ese país


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

Offtopic curioso.


----------



## Rigby (23 Ago 2022)

Lo que está claro es que desde Rusia deberían intentar manejar mejor sus recursos en materia de comunicación:


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hasta en Elmundo reconociendo que Putin no quería realizar ataques que supongan bajas Ucranianas y de ahí como se ha llevado toda la situación hasta ahora, pero cuando cometes atentados de este tipo.....no le están dejando más opción que actuar con más dureza. De todos modos ¿Alguien cree que un cómico es capaz de organizar atentados de este tipo? Es evidente que la infraestructura, como desde el comienzo de esta guerra, no es cosa de Zelenski, si no de los paises que mueven los hilos.
> 
> *El atentado contra Daria Dugina empuja a Putin a un cambio de estrategia en Ucrania*
> El nacionalismo ruso presiona al presidente para bombardear Kiev y descabezar al Gobierno de Zelenski



Esa es la reacción que buscaban los anglosajones. Han estado intentando obligar a Putin a cometer una estupidez sin éxito desde que empezaron los conflictos ¿y ahora? bueno, veremos. Imagino que buscará una forma alternativa de saciar la sed de venganza y acallar a los bocachanclas que dentro de la misma Rusia le quieren empujar para caer en la trampa. Espero que sepa ser imaginativo, él y su equipo de Gobierno. Y militares, obviamente.


----------



## Xan Solo (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aquí también luchan contra los _alemanes_, por primera vez escuché ese nuevo nombre que se ha dado al enemigo. Si se piensa bien, hay mucho...



Tiene mucha enjundia todo el texto. Gracias @Harman . Me he permitido resaltar lo anterior.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

*El Consejo de la Asamblea del Pueblo de Kazajstán condenó las declaraciones del Embajador de Ucrania sobre los rusos.*

*El llamamiento del consejo señala que la diplomacia debe servir a los ideales de paz y cooperación, y no incitar al odio y la enemistad.*

NUR-SULTÁN, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. El Consejo de la Asamblea del Pueblo de Kazajstán considera inaceptables las declaraciones del Embajador de Ucrania en la República de Petro Vrublevsky sobre los rusos. Así consta en el discurso del Consejo publicado el martes.

*El servicio de prensa del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa informó previamente que se publicó un video en las redes sociales en el que un hombre, quien, según datos preliminares, es Vrublevsky, dijo que el régimen ucraniano está tratando de matar a tantos rusos como sea posible. . El departamento dijo que daría una evaluación legal de las palabras del diplomático.*

"Nosotros, los miembros de la Asamblea del Pueblo de Kazajstán, condenamos enérgicamente y consideramos inaceptables las declaraciones del Embajador de Ucrania en la República de Kazajstán, el Sr. Peter Vrublevsky, en una entrevista con uno de los blogueros kazajos. En nuestro país , donde la paz y la unidad son los principios fundamentales de la política de Estado y la consolidación social, tales declaraciones son inaceptables e inaceptables, vengan de quien vengan”, dice el llamamiento.

*También señala que la diplomacia debe estar al servicio de los ideales de paz y cooperación, y no para incitar al odio y la enemistad. "Para un solo pueblo multiétnico de Kazajstán, los principios de amistad, asistencia mutua y paz son inquebrantables. Fueron ellos quienes nos ayudaron a evitar conflictos interétnicos y preservar la integridad de nuestro país y nuestro pueblo incluso en los años más difíciles. de nuestra independencia", dijo la asamblea.*


“El discurso del odio nos es ajeno, la propaganda del odio étnico en cualquiera de sus manifestaciones es inaceptable e incomprensible. Hacemos un llamado a todos los kazajos a no sucumbir a las provocaciones que siembran la enemistad y la desconfianza y, por el contrario, proteger y fortalecer la paz en el país y la unidad del pueblo por el presente y futuro de nuestros hijos”, - enfatiza en el llamamiento.

La Asamblea del Pueblo de Kazajstán es un órgano consultivo y asesor dependiente del Presidente de la República. Sus tareas principales son la implementación de la política nacional estatal, asegurando la estabilidad social y política en Kazajstán y aumentando la efectividad de la interacción entre las instituciones estatales y civiles de la sociedad en el campo de las relaciones interétnicas. El presidente de la asamblea es el jefe de la república, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev. También es miembro de su consejo.









Совет Ассамблеи народа Казахстана осудил высказывания посла Украины о русских - ТАСС


В обращении совета отмечается, что дипломатия должна служить идеалам мира и сотрудничества, а не для разжигания ненависти и вражды




tass.ru


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> bien, no hay piedra filosofal, pero el masónico está hablando básicamente de acondicionamiento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harari es lisa y llanamente un perverso, ideólogo del WEF y todas las fantasías de transhumanismo, control total de la población.
No creo que haya gran diferencia entre Harari y los "filósofos" que constituían la base teórica del Nazismo en los años 30 del siglo pasado.

No subestimo a Harari, pero debe tener un complejo de inferioridad o un agujero en su estructura psicológica muy grande. 
El mismo que se dice intelectual agnóstico, nos sorprende con una fé ciega en la tecnología, y supongo que se incluirá entre los que se conocen muy bien a si mismos y no son "hackeables"...


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Aunque el Pushilin ese no ha resultado herido.


----------



## silenus (23 Ago 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El Consejo de la Asamblea del Pueblo de Kazajstán condenó las declaraciones del Embajador de Ucrania sobre los rusos.*
> 
> *El llamamiento del consejo señala que la diplomacia debe servir a los ideales de paz y cooperación, y no incitar al odio y la enemistad.*
> 
> ...



Kazajstán, ok... Recordemos:









Comienza misión de las tropas rusas en Kazajistán contra las protestas


Las tropas rusas ya se encuentran en Kazajistán mientras continúan los enfrentamientos entre manifestantes y las fuerzas del orden. Tras una noche de enfrentamientos y vandalismo, estalló este jueves un intenso tiroteo.




es.euronews.com


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> *Turquía asegura que varios países miembros de la OTAN quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe*
> 
> _El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha señalado este martes que *varios países miembros de la Alianza Atlántica, no solo Estados Unidos, quieren que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania continúe.* "*Hay quienes querían sabotear el acuerdo sobre el cereal. Pero no es Estados Unidos. La contribución (de Washington) ha sido la eliminación de las restricciones a la exportación de fertilizantes rusos, el desbloqueo de puertos, (la eliminación de restricciones) a las operaciones bancarias*", ha destacado._



Menuda tontá acaba de soltar Erdogan ¡Si esos políticos los ha puesto Washington! y lo que sucede es lo de siempre, de cara se muestran así, pero luego con sus marionetas cometen todo tipo de tropelías.

A ningún gobierno europeo que busque un buen futuro para su nación y tenga dos dedos de frente, le interesa involucrarse en una guerra en Ucrania, o en cualquier conflicto contra Rusia. Es de 1º de primaria.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Permítanme una patada cortita a los hevecillos del mamapollato checheno:








Cómo el F-35 es cada vez más letal y asequible


Incluso en sus primeras instancias, el F-35 demostró ser una plataforma única tanto en las funciones aire-aire como aire-tierra.




israelnoticias.com









​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

_Los soldados ucranianos en Soledar dijeron al mando de la UA que estaban siendo destruidos por tanques y artillería y pidieron ayuda.

El comando de la UA dio órdenes de quitarles las armas, disparar a cualquiera que abandonara sus posiciones y dejarlos morir.

Esto es típico de las condiciones de los soldados de la UA en Donbas._


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> No haber hecho un golpe de estado en ese país



No haber tocado los cojones con quien debía tener el poder en Ucrania...


----------



## Alabama Anon (23 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Kazajstán, ok... Recordemos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas tropas fueron alli porque las llamo el gobierno del pais ...


----------



## Alabama Anon (23 Ago 2022)

Se sigue avanzando en Soledar y se expande el área de control al rededor de Peski, se comenzó a limpiar el anillo de circunvalación de Donetsk.


----------



## España1 (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Permítanme una patada cortita a los hevecillos del mamapollato checheno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barato!! Póngame tres!!


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro político ucraniano imbécil ha sugerido robar el gas ruso
> 
> El ex presidente de la Rada, Dmytro Razumkov, *sugirió robar el gas ruso que transita por Ucrani*a y venderlo de forma independiente a la UE.
> Considera que el robo es legal porque el gas transportado hasta la frontera con la UE es ruso y, por tanto, entra en la legislación sobre la confiscación de activos rusos.
> Al mismo tiempo, *los contratos de suministro de gas entre Rusia y los países europeos pueden ser ignorados*, opina el diputado. Ucrania debería confiscar el gas y venderlo a los compradores originales, mientras que el dinero debería utilizarse para comprar armas para las Fuerzas Armadas.




 

Claro!, y los rusos seguirían llenando mansamente los gasoductos para que los ucranianos lo "_roben legalmente_".

Hay cada uno que es de no creer.


----------



## Argentium (23 Ago 2022)

*El precio del gas natural en EE.UU. superó los 10 dólares por mmBTU por primera vez desde 2008*
13:43 || 23/08/2022


----------



## REDDY (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

Tralari, tralaraaaa

23 de agosto, 08:17
*Expresidente de la Rada propuso confiscar gas ruso en tránsito*






© EPA/PILIPEY ROMÁN
*Dmitry Razumkov calificó la confiscación de propiedades rusas como una "obligación legal" de Ucrania*
Kyiv, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. El ex presidente de la Rada Suprema, el diputado Dmitry Razumkov, afirma que Kyiv tiene derecho a confiscar el gas ruso que está en tránsito por Ucrania.



*“El gas que se transporta a través del territorio de Ucrania es ruso. Hasta la frontera con Europa, es gas ruso. Y si actuamos con ustedes de acuerdo con la ley, debemos confiscarlo”, dijo en un video publicado en Facebook. el viernes* (prohibido en la Federación Rusa; propiedad de Meta Corporation, que es reconocida como extremista en la Federación Rusa).

Razumkov calificó la confiscación de propiedades rusas como "una obligación legal" de Ucrania.

En diciembre de 2019, Moscú y Kyiv acordaron extender el tránsito de gas ruso por territorio ucraniano por el período de 2020 a 2024, con la posibilidad de extender el acuerdo por otros 10 años. El contrato prevé el tránsito de 65 mil millones de metros cúbicos. m de gas en 2020 y 40 bcm. m anuales de 2021 a 2024.


El 10 de marzo, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, firmó una ley sobre los principios para la incautación forzosa de objetos con derechos de propiedad de la Federación Rusa y sus residentes en el territorio de Ucrania. El 1 de abril, la Verkhovna Rada adoptó un proyecto de ley que modifica esta ley, ampliando la lista de personas cuyas propiedades están sujetas a nacionalización. Incluían ciudadanos de Rusia y personas estrechamente asociadas con ella. El primer ministro Denys Shmygal anunció el 8 de abril que todas las propiedades rusas serían nacionalizadas en Ucrania. El 21 de abril, la Rada también aprobó un proyecto de ley que simplifica el procedimiento para la confiscación de bienes de ciudadanos rusos, contra quienes se han impuesto sanciones en Ucrania. 





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

El dron derribado en Bengassi:

* El Ejército Nacional Libio anunció el derribo de un UAV de ataque estadounidense MQ-9 Reaper sobre Bengasi.*

t.me/azmilitary11/1...


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Permítanme una patada cortita a los hevecillos del mamapollato checheno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿80 millones?... una bicoca !!, ponme tres y uno más envuelto para regalo !!


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Las consecuencias del bombardeo de hoy en Donetsk. A partir de las 14:30, se reportan 3 muertos y 6 heridos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (23 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claro!, y los rusos seguirían llenando mansamente los gasoductos para que los ucranianos lo "_roben legalmente_".
> 
> Hay cada uno que es de no creer.



Pareciese o pareciera que el CI medio de los dirigentes ucros es de 24, porque hay cosas que si las pensaran un poco no las dirían.

Hacen eso y al minuto siguiente las tuberías están más secas que el ojo de un tuerto.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este artículo del confidencial está muy bien, resume 4 teorías posibles sobre la muerte de Daria.
> 
> https://www.elconfidencial.com/mundo...ntado_3478971/
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, o sea, llega la espía con su hija de 12 años a cometer un asesinato, se carga a la rusa y se vuelve a Ucrania.
Demencial:

"Solo 48 horas después del atentando que acabó con la vida de la hija del 'filósofo del Kremlin' Alexander Dugin, Moscú ya tiene su cabeza de turco. Se trata de la *ciudadana ucraniana Natalia Vovk Pavlova*, que llegó a Rusia el pasado 23 de julio junto con su hija de 12 años, Sofia Shaban Mijailovna, y que ha sido incluida en la lista de personas buscadas con el objetivo de extraditar a Rusia, según recoge la agencia de noticias rusa TASS. La rapidez con la que Rusia se ha apresurado a culpar a Ucrania, sin que haya habido tiempo de realizar la más mínima investigación de calado, apunta a un intento de explotar políticamente el episodio."

Natalia Vovk, la supuesta espía ucraniana a la que Rusia señala como autora del atentado a Dugina


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Recibí un comentario de un miembro de la administración del jefe del DNR que estaba en el edificio en el momento de las llegadas.

Esto es lo que he podido averiguar.

El personal de la administración bajó al refugio después de las llegadas cerca del centro comercial Green Plaza. Esto esencialmente salvó la vida de los que estaban en el edificio en ese momento.

El primer vuelo entrante estaba en la entrada. La capota de cristal se rompió por el impacto. Los siguientes proyectiles alcanzaron las plantas 6ª y 7ª del edificio de la administración principal. Todo estaba aplastado allí.

El empleado con el que hablé estaba en la planta baja cuando los primeros proyectiles impactaron en el edificio. Lo vio todo con sus propios ojos. Consiguió esconderse detrás de la pared y evitó ser herido.

De acuerdo con la información preliminar, el edificio de la administración fue alcanzado por los Himars americanos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Barato!! Póngame tres!!





Ohhhh... puse mi post sin haber visto el tuyo 

Me robaste el chiste jueputa !!


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

El terror nuclear de Ucrania continúa

Según un informe del bloguero Anatoliy Shariy, el bosque cercano a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se ha incendiado tras un nuevo bombardeo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pareciese o pareciera que el CI medio de los dirigentes ucros es de 24, porque hay cosas que si las pensaran un poco no las dirían.
> 
> Hacen eso y al minuto siguiente las tuberías están más secas que el ojo de un tuerto.



Eso es lo que buscan. O nos jodemos todos o la Ucra al Río. Y la van a echar al río...no lo dudes.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No haber tocado los cojones con quien debía tener el poder en Ucrania...



No se a que te refieres. Nada han hecho fuera de lo común en su esfera de influencia


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ohhhh... puse mi post sin haber visto el tuyo
> 
> Me robaste el chiste jueputa !!



Jajajaja dos muertos de hambre que no pueden aspirar a un avión de guerra. 
Sigan con la chatarra inservible de mamaruskia.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*EE.UU. ya no cree en la "victoria completa" de Ucrania y teme una escalada por el suministro de armas de alta tecnología - The Hill*

Así lo afirmó el ex subsecretario de Estado para Asuntos Globales, Robert Manning, en una entrevista con una publicación estadounidense. El ex funcionario también señaló que Estados Unidos no tiene obligaciones de defensa con Kiev, a diferencia de la situación con Taiwán. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

El sistema de defensa aérea Iris-T se entregará a Ucrania en las próximas semanas: el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## torque_200bc (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda tontá acaba de soltar Erdogan ¡Si esos políticos los ha puesto Washington! y lo que sucede es lo de siempre, de cara se muestran así, pero luego con sus marionetas cometan todo tipo de tropelías.
> 
> A ningún gobierno europeo que busque un buen futuro para su nación y tenga dos dedos de frente, le interesa involucrarse en una guerra en Ucrania, o en cualquier conflicto contra Rusia. Es de 1º de primaria.



Polonia y los balticos.


----------



## Epicii (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Eso es lo que buscan. O nos jodemos todos o la Ucra al Río. Y la van a echar al río...no lo dudes.



La finalidad de esta guerra es hundir la zona Euro...
Con ese tipo de declaraciones contribuyen a su unico socio, EEUU
Si observan con objetividad, las sanciones, la falta de suministros, la crisis de refugiados...solo perjudican a Europa
No a Rusia, no a EEUU, no a Ucrania...


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Granizo de fuego sobre las posiciones de los terroristas ucranianos de día y de noche: las tripulaciones rusas de los MLRS trabajando

Vídeo: TC Zvezda (_en el enlace_)









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> No se a que te refieres. Nada han hecho fuera de lo común en su esfera de influencia



qué coño "esfera de influencia"...
Los mismos que se quejan de "eje que somos la putita de eztadoz unidoz" son los que te sueltan la gilipollez de que Ucrania tiene que tomar unas decisiones y no otras por derecho ruso "divino"...


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

La RPD detiene a un saboteador que planeó un acto terrorista en el territorio de la república durante el referéndum de adhesión a Rusia - Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de la república









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Lavrov, calificó el asesinato de Daria Dugina de crimen bárbaro.*

Según el diplomático, no hay perdón para semejante atrocidad, y no debe haber piedad para los organizadores, los autores intelectuales y los autores del asesinato.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*Roger Waters, el fundador de Pink Floyd, ha pedido que se le incluya en la lista de "pacificadores".*

En opinión del músico, estos sitios no deben tomarse en serio, porque tales recursos son operados por propagandistas a los que se les dijo que se sentaran a escribir esta basura. Lo dijo en una entrevista con TASS.
Recordemos que anteriormente escribimos que el fundador de la legendaria banda Pink Floyd criticó a Joe Biden, calificándolo de criminal de guerra, y también criticó duramente al régimen de Zelenskyy por su falta de voluntad para concluir un acuerdo de paz con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*El payaso en jefe de Kiev promete ataques masivos contra objetivos y tropas rusas*

Durante la ceremonia de inauguración del Callejón del Valor Extraordinario en el centro de Kiev, Zelenskyy prometió ataques masivos contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las instalaciones rusas si el Ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva durante la celebración del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. Cabe destacar que el presidente polaco Duda fue el primero en recibir su placa en el callejón.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*Un boletín desde el frente:*

Se han tomado bajo control 36 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio en la región de Kherson.
☠ Se produjeron importantes pérdidas en las brigadas 35 y 46 de las AFU. El enemigo fue desalojado del pueblo de Blagodatovka y de los asentamientos cercanos. La ofensiva en dirección a Donetsk se está desarrollando con éxito.
▪ La liberación de Marinka, más del 75% de la cual ya está bajo el control de las fuerzas aliadas, está a punto de completarse; continúan las acciones para cercar la agrupación de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka.
En las cercanías de la ciudad de Kodoma, una unidad de élite de las AFU, el batallón 214 de la OPFOR, está bloqueada por 3 lados y está siendo destruida rutinariamente.
▪ Las fuerzas aliadas han avanzado cerca de Zaitsevo, cerca de Artemivsk.
Armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa impactan en puntos de despliegue temporal de las brigadas 81 y 95 de las AFU. Hasta 200 nacionalistas y 18 equipos militares fueron destruidos.
✈ Avión alcanzó: 12 puestos de mando de las AFU, así como personal y equipo militar de las AFU en 164 zonas.
Los aviones destruyeron: 7 depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería, 4 depósitos de combustible para equipos militares, SAMs Buk-M1, una estación de radar de detección de objetivos a baja altitud, así como un sistema de contramedidas de fabricación estadounidense.
Suprimido: 3 pelotones ucranianos de Grad MLRS, 4 pelotones de obuses D-30 y 2 obuses M777 estadounidenses cerca de Marganets en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron: un avión SU-27, así como 6 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, e interceptaron 15 cohetes ucranianos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa.
Parte 1: t.me/rusvesnasu/21803
Parte 2: t.me/rusvesnasu/21804









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El payaso en jefe de Kiev promete ataques masivos contra objetivos y tropas rusas*
> 
> Durante la ceremonia de inauguración del Callejón del Valor Extraordinario en el centro de Kiev, Zelenskyy prometió ataques masivos contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las instalaciones rusas si el Ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva durante la celebración del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. Cabe destacar que el presidente polaco Duda fue el primero en recibir su placa en el callejón.
> 
> ...



No tengo la menor duda de que el ególatra Sánchez hará lo posible por tener su placa en el callejón.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> qué coño "esfera de influencia"...
> Los mismos que se quejan de "eje que somos la putita de eztadoz unidoz" son los que te sueltan la gilipollez de que Ucrania tiene que tomar unas decisiones y no otras por derecho ruso "divino"...



Sigues sacando balones fuera.

Entonces Ucrania tiene que tomar las que los estados unidozz quiere.Sin comentarios


----------



## amcxxl (23 Ago 2022)

Enciclopedia Runiversalis






El análogo ruso de Wikipedia ha abierto https://rooney.rf/index.php/Main_page
Los antiguos autores de la Wikipedia rusa están aserrando el proyecto: Describen claramente los principios para organizar una enciclopedia universal en su canal:

Llega una nueva incorporación a la noble familia de las enciclopedias universales. Se ha lanzado el proyecto Runiversalis: una nueva enciclopedia universal en línea en ruso. Los autores del proyecto Runiversalis, ubicado en runi.rf, fueron ex editores y administradores de Wikipedia. Recogiendo el estandarte de una enciclopedia neutral y pública que cayó de las manos de la Wikipedia rusa, los editores crean una nueva enciclopedia en suelo ruso. Esto es lo que escribieron los creadores del proyecto en su manifiesto ( https://xn--h1ajim.xn--p1ai/index.php/%D0%A0%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0% B2%D0 %B5%D1%80%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%81:%D0%9E%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0 %D0% BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 ):

“Runiversalis fue creado por nativos de la Wikipedia rusa, en los materiales y desarrollos en los que Rooney se basa en gran medida, ya que los creadores de *Runiversalis consideran que el contenido de RuWiki es propiedad de todo Runet, y no propiedad de una fundación estadounidense privada. [Wikimedia]*.

*La edición de las páginas de la enciclopedia Runiversalis, cuyos servidores están ubicados en Rusia, se lleva a cabo de acuerdo con los requisitos de la legislación de la Federación Rusa *y respetando los valores tradicionales, desde cuya posición el contenido y la estructura de los artículos. que inciden en tendencias no tradicionales, innovadoras y marginales en la vida de la sociedad humana.

Es decir, además del hecho de que Runiversalis hace cumplir las leyes de Rusia, y no de los Estados Unidos (y esto, en particular, significa que no habrá absurdos falsos sobre lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania en los artículos de Runiversalis), el proyecto declara la prioridad de los valores tradicionales.

En la práctica, esto significa que para describir, por ejemplo, la homosexualidad, los editores no partirán de lo que está escrito en revistas científicas occidentales que han sucumbido a la presión del lobby LGBT (como lo hacen en Wikipedia, imponiendo la propaganda de la homosexualidad como “ norma”), sino de las ideas tradicionales sobre la relación entre hombre y mujer.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc

Debe entenderse que si el proyecto tiene éxito y se llena correctamente con artículos, Wikipedia será prohibida en la Federación Rusa debido a la presencia de un análogo en funcionamiento.


----------



## Bartleby (23 Ago 2022)

El encargado de la diplomacia europea


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Las explosiones retumban en Sebastopol, el ejército ruso derriba objetivos enemigos
Los testigos presenciales también informan de una serie de explosiones sobre Balakleya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (23 Ago 2022)

Turquía asegura que varios países miembros de la OTAN quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe


El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha señalado este martes que varios países miembros de la Alianza Atlántica, no solo Estados Unidos,...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Sigues sacando balones fuera.
> 
> Entonces Ucrania tiene que tomar las que los estados unidozz quiere.Sin comentarios



No, las que a ellos le salgan de los huevos...sin importar ni la seguridad ni la opinión del Kremlin.


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El encargado de la diplomacia europea



Ya puede empezar:


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Enciclopedia Runiversalis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flipa! quieren crear una wiki donde se diga qué pensar y qué no...y a ninguna mente "cuerda" se le abre una vena en el cerebro...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Es un Gran payaso desde luego.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Gobernador de Sebastopol: Se ha trabajado en los sistemas de defensa aérea sobre el mar. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados. Todo está bien, mantén la calma









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

A ver....es un dibujo...se trata de una referencia, una representación de la realidad para entender la situación, a ver si lo entiendes ahora...


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Zelensky dice que el juicio masivo de Rusia a los combatientes capturados en Mariupol hará "imposible" las conversaciones de paz









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Vilux (23 Ago 2022)

10 de Agosto. El infierno cae sobre las posiciones ucropitecas en Peski.


----------



## Vilux (23 Ago 2022)

Cazando combatientes de la OTAN en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

De la columna nos escriben.
Un lector de Sebastopol envió una queja sobre el hecho de que un contratista de construcción está presionando en las estructuras de la ciudad para presionar en el autódromo dosaaf de Sebastopol, donde se preparan conductores para el ejército, así como en el aeródromo de Yukharina Balk (para la construcción de casas de campo).
A juzgar por lo que se describe, los estafadores están tratando de arrebatar un poco más de tierra, mordiéndola de dosaaf. En el contexto de sus llamamientos para ayudar a las fuerzas armadas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)

*HILOS SOBRE EL ESOTERISMO EN RUSIA Y SUS CONEXIONES CON EL PODER*









Thread by @sumlenny on Thread Reader App


@sumlenny: THREAD I saw many skeptical comments about my take that Dugina's death could have esoteric dressing besides the FSB motive. It looks like too many people have no clue, to what extent Russian elites adopt ...…




threadreaderapp.com














Thread by @kamilkazani on Thread Reader App


@kamilkazani: On conspiracy theories Someone X. visited a mid size Russian city. Half a million population. He met with a few people including "the watcher" (смотрящий), the mafia boss controlling the situation in t...…




threadreaderapp.com


----------



## ROBOTECH (23 Ago 2022)

*El hogar estadounidense promedio paga un 47 % más por la electricidad que hace un año*


_Los precios del gas natural están por las nubes y el precio de la electricidad con él. ¿Cuánto más estás pagando?_












The Average US Household Pays 47% More For Electricity Than A Year Ago | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Vilux (23 Ago 2022)

Video de los lanzamientos Kalibr de ayer contra depósitos de municiones de la OTAN en Ucrania. Es que los HIMARS....


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## piru (23 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Paul Craig formó parte del equipo de Reagan y sigue en la brecha política y económica con plena lucidez, como demuestra este excelente análisis sobre la campaña rusa en Ucrania que muchos otánicos son incapaces de hacer. Aún quedan cabezas pensantes en el corazón de las tinieblas.
> 
> *Russia’s Destruction of the Ukraine Military*
> Russia’s Destruction of the Ukraine Military |
> ...




En el copipega de la traducción te has dejado el resumen que hace de la táctica de combate rusa en el Donbass:


*Paso 1:* Con unidades de reconocimiento avanzadas (a menudo con docenas o cientos de drones en el aire) evalúar la situación.

*Paso 2:* Con enjambres de drones correctores de objetivos en lo alto, transmitiendo videos de ataque en tiempo real, proceda a devastar las fortificaciones con artillería remolcada y móvil, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (en grados de fuerza y precisión) e incluso municiones termobáricas horribles:

-Deje que el humo se aclare.

-Repita el Paso #1.

-¿Aún se mueve algo allí?

-Repita el Paso #2.

-Repita el Paso #1

-¿Cadáveres por todas partes?

*Paso 3:* Envía tanques e infantería para limpiar.

*Paso 4:* Mover a la siguiente serie de fortificaciones.

Y así sucesivamente...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)

*PRECIOS DE LOS COCHES EN RUSIA. LAS SANCIONES LES ESTÁN REVENTANDO*


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165541



El que apoya a los terroristas ucranianos, es un terrorista.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El que apoya a los terroristas ucranianos, es un terrorista.



Me alegro de que te joda, vejestorio comunista hijo de la gran puta. El KGB organiza una falsa bandera y mata a la hija nazi de un satanista nazi para provocar una ola nacionalista antioccidental en la puta Rusia y vienen los comunistas a llorar por la pobre nazi y su pobre padre nazi satanista.
Puto rojo de mierda. La hoguera es poco para lo que merecéis.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades nazis estonias han declarado propiedad del Estado el tanque T-34 desmantelado en Narva y otros monumentos militares soviéticos

Pronto se emitirá un decreto para transferir los monumentos a la propiedad del Estado; anteriormente los monumentos eran propiedad de la ciudad de Narva, informó el servicio de prensa del gobierno estonio.
En primer lugar, estos monumentos son propiedad de los ciudadanos descendientes de los soldados soviéticos que liberaron a muchos países de los invasores nazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

El jefe del equipo de reclutamiento de la Real Fuerza Aérea dimitió tras recibir presiones para que cumpliera los objetivos de diversidad que discriminaban a los hombres blancos, por considerarlos "ilegales".









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Señor X (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades nazis estonias han declarado propiedad del Estado el tanque T-34 desmantelado en Narva y otros monumentos militares soviéticos
> 
> Pronto se emitirá un decreto para transferir los monumentos a la propiedad del Estado; anteriormente los monumentos eran propiedad de la ciudad de Narva, informó el servicio de prensa del gobierno estonio.
> En primer lugar, estos monumentos son propiedad de los ciudadanos descendientes de los soldados soviéticos que liberaron a muchos países de los invasores nazis.
> ...



Los rusos parten de una premisa equivocada. Las repúblicas bálticas nunca quisieron ser rescatadas de los invasores nazis. Ellos también lo eran. De ahí todo lo que viene después.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Mejor la neokonliberalpedia


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades nazis estonias han declarado propiedad del Estado el tanque T-34 desmantelado en Narva y otros monumentos militares soviéticos
> 
> Pronto se emitirá un decreto para transferir los monumentos a la propiedad del Estado; anteriormente los monumentos eran propiedad de la ciudad de Narva, informó el servicio de prensa del gobierno estonio.
> En primer lugar, estos monumentos son propiedad de los ciudadanos descendientes de los soldados soviéticos que liberaron a muchos países de los invasores nazis.
> ...



Hay un meme ruso, en el que la presidenta de Estonia le dice a Merkel: “Estamos quitando los tanques soviéticos t-34 de Estonia”

Y Merkel le responde: “muy bien, son súper antiguos. Los rusos pronto os darán t90 para reemplazarlos”


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Los turcos juegan a dos bandas y poniéndose a caldo. Alguien les tendría que decir que Constantinopla deberia volver al mundo cristiano aprovechando las turbulencias mundiales , de perdidos al rio.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Flipa! quieren crear una wiki donde se diga qué pensar y qué no...y a ninguna mente "cuerda" se le abre una vena en el cerebro...



Busca en la Wikipedia la página del doctor Malone :





__





Robert Malone - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La mayor parte del artículo es un agravio al Dr. Malone claificando como *desinformación* su opinión más que fundamentada y validada por la evidencia experimental de estos 2 años de experimentación forzada en humanos.




Si piensas que Wikipedia no está dirigida y filtrada por totalitarios ... es que nunca has usado wikipedia.
Para buscar la clasificación de las ginmospermas o el número de lunas de Saturno, wikipedia está muy bien, pero en cualquier cosa que toque a los dogmas de la nueva religión, wikipedia no es fiable.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Lo sé. Y ese señor que cree que se debe disolver el Estado y esperar paz en la tierra y gloria en el cielo pues es un digno representante de esa corriente de pensamiento que consiste en que los "emprendedores" se lo lleven crudo. lo que no hadicho es si con la supresión del Estado se suprime también la propiedad privada, pero va a ser que no, eso no. El Estado es la fuente de todos los males, pero que una persona tenga 5000Ha para el solo. es bueno.
Digo yo que puestos a hacer grandes hitos para la Humanidad habrá que hacer tabulaa rasa
En el monopoly todos comienzan con el mismo dinero ¿no?


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo sé. Y ese señor que cree que se debe disolver el Estado y esperar paz en la tierra y gloria en el cielo pues es un digno representante de esa corriente de pensamiento que consiste en que los "emprendedores" se lo lleven crudo. lo que no hadicho es si con la supresión del Estado se suprime también la propiedad privada, pero va a ser que no, eso no. El Estado es la fuente de todos los males, pero que una persona tenga 5000Ha para el solo. es bueno.



Yo es que no entiendo realmente por qué quieres tener algo que no has pagado y te has ganado con esfuerzo...no puedo y no quiero comprender esa mentalidad...


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Si encontramos en el mapa los asentamientos que figuran en el resumen de hoy de la dirección Kherson-Nikolayev, la descripción de nuestro plan vendrá por sí sola: golpes demoledores en un amplio frente.

Atar al enemigo luchando en varios puntos bastante distantes (y si todos ellos fueron incluidos en el resumen). Obligarles a pensar qué dirección es más peligrosa para ellos y cuál es más importante para nosotros, y gastar ahí las reservas locales, así como obligarles a pensar en los movimientos generales. Y eventualmente crear incluso una amenaza puramente cuantitativa que el enemigo es capaz de contrarrestar con los recursos disponibles.

Todavía no se trata de una ofensiva profunda con objetivos decisivos. Pero bien puede ser su propio precursor.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo realmente por qué quieres tener algo que no has pagado y te has ganado con esfuerzo...no puedo y no quiero comprender esa mentalidad...




¿Qué va a entendeer usted? Debería ser otro para entender pero no sabe salir de su minúsculo YO
YO no quiero nada, TODOS si queremos algo del pastel. ¿Qué se ha ganado un rico heredero en la cuarta o mas generación?
¿Qué pastel se quedo Lenin?¿Su gato acaso?
Por cierto hágame cinco céntimos del podeer de China fabricando para el mundo paneles fotovoltaicos con el apoyo del Estado. Gracias al Estado todos libres de energía e cuatro dias  
El mundo seguirá llorando guerras y revoluciones hasta alumbrar un mundo mas justo.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

Se vienen cositas,

23 de agosto, 14:32 h.

*Ucrania rescindió el acuerdo con Rusia para garantizar el funcionamiento paralelo de los sistemas de energía.*

*Así lo anunció el representante del gobierno en la Verkhovna Rada Taras Melnychuk.*

Kyiv, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. El Gabinete de Ucrania ha rescindido un acuerdo con el gobierno ruso sobre medidas para garantizar el funcionamiento paralelo de los sistemas energéticos de Ucrania y Rusia. Así lo anunció el martes el representante del gobierno en la Verkhovna Rada Taras Melnichuk.

"Se ha rescindido el acuerdo entre el Gabinete de Ministros de Ucrania y el gobierno de la Federación Rusa sobre medidas para garantizar el funcionamiento paralelo del Sistema Unificado de Energía de Ucrania y el Sistema Unificado de Energía de la Federación Rusa", escribió en su Telegram . canal tras la reunión del Consejo de Ministros. 



https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/15541491


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Noticias de Defensa: Turquía dona 50 vehículos blindados Kirpi a Ucrania

Defense News citó a una fuente del gobierno turco que dijo bajo condición de anonimato que Turquía ha proporcionado a Ucrania 50 vehículos blindados resistentes a las minas Kirpi. Según el funcionario, el suministro de vehículos Kirpi fue el resultado de un acuerdo gubernamental y no de un acuerdo entre Ucrania y BMC, que fabrica los vehículos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

23 de agosto, 16:07 horas,

*El DPR dijo que las apelaciones de los tres mercenarios condenados a muerte están bajo consideración*

*El ministro de Justicia de la RPD, Yuri Sirovatko, dijo que los abogados de tres mercenarios extranjeros condenados presentaron demandas de casación ante el tribunal.*

DONETSK, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. Actualmente se están considerando las casaciones de tres mercenarios extranjeros condenados a muerte en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), dijo a TASS el ministro de Justicia de la RPD, Yuri Sirovatko.

“Los abogados de los tres condenados [mercenarios extranjeros] interpusieron recursos de casación ante el tribunal, y aún están bajo consideración”, dijo.

El 9 de junio, un tribunal de la RPD condenó a muerte a los ciudadanos británicos Sean Pinner y Aiden Aslin, así como al marroquí Brahim Saadoun, acusados de participar en las hostilidades como parte de las formaciones armadas ucranianas como mercenarios. Fueron hechos prisioneros en Donbass. El jefe de la república, Denis Pushilin, informó el 19 de agosto que el caso de los mercenarios extranjeros que fueron condenados a muerte había sido trasladado al Ministerio de Justicia.

En este momento, cinco mercenarios extranjeros más están siendo juzgados en la RPD, también pueden enfrentar la pena de muerte. 





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

_"En la escuela, donde estaba el pelotón Tornado, tenían una cámara de tortura. Allí violaban a mujeres, hombres y niños. Les cortaban los dedos"._ Varios expertos, entre ellos el ex oficial del SBU Vasyl Prokhorov, relatan cómo se torturaba a la gente y qué les ocurría después de sufrir horribles actos por parte de los servicios secretos de Ucrania.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Claro.
> 
> *22.08.2022*
> 
> ...




Disculpad la autocita. Añado un par de imágenes.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> YO no quiero nada, TODOS si queremos algo del pastel. ¿Qué se ha ganado un rico heredero en la cuarta o mas generación?
> ¿Qué pastel se quedo Lenin?¿Su gato acaso?
> Por cierto hágame cinco céntimos del podeer de China fabricando para el mundo paneles fotovoltaicos con el apoyo del Estado. Gracias al Estado todos libres de energía e cuatro dias



Putinejas llorando


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (23 Ago 2022)

Tu si que tienes el cerebro...hecho mierda...y el alma...cagada.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

23 de agosto, 15:21,

*El Departamento de Comercio de EE. UU. incluye en la lista negra a siete organizaciones de China*





Edificio del Departamento de Comercio de los Estados Unidos
© THONGCHAI.S/Shutterstock/FOTODOM

*Según Washington, "adquirieron e intentaron adquirir productos fabricados en Estados Unidos para apoyar los esfuerzos de modernización militar de China".*

WASHINGTON, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. El Departamento de Comercio de EE. UU. incluye en la lista negra a siete organizaciones de China, incluidas las asociadas con la industria aeroespacial que, según Washington, representa una amenaza para la seguridad nacional de EE. UU. La notificación correspondiente de la Oficina departamental de Industria y Seguridad publicado el martes en el llamado registro federal - una colección de documentos oficiales del gobierno de EE.UU.

Leer también
El Ministerio de Comercio de China advierte a EE. UU. contra el endurecimiento de las restricciones a las exportaciones de tecnología
El Ministerio de Comercio de China promete tomar medidas en respuesta a la ley estadounidense sobre la protección de los fabricantes de chips
WSJ: EE. UU. continúa suministrando tecnología de doble uso a China

“El gobierno de Estados Unidos ha determinado que estas organizaciones están actuando en contra de los intereses de seguridad nacional y política exterior de Estados Unidos”, se lee en el texto. Las autoridades estadounidenses alegan que las entidades chinas en cuestión "adquirieron e intentaron adquirir productos fabricados en Estados Unidos para apoyar los esfuerzos de modernización militar de China".

*La lista incluye dos institutos de investigación de la Corporación de Ciencia y Tecnología Aeroespacial de China, dos institutos de investigación de la Academia de Tecnología Espacial de China, dos institutos de investigación de la Corporación de Tecnología Electrónica de China y Zhuhai Orbita Control Systems.* Se enfatiza que ahora, al considerar las solicitudes de licencia para la exportación, estas organizaciones estarán sujetas a una "presunción de denegación". 





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## Plutarko (23 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el bosque cercano a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia esta en llamas después de un ataque Ucraniano.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
According to Anatoly Shariy, after further shelling by the Armed Forces of Ukraine, the forest near the Zaporozhye Nuclear Power Plant caught fire.






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Los asesinos de Daria Dugina, el comandante del batallón somalí Mijail Tolstykh (indicativo "Givi"), los saboteadores de los grupos especiales de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de Ucrania y de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, los comandantes de las unidades y las unidades genocidas de Donbás, todos ellos en la base de datos de los Voluntarios.

También se incluyen los katsiks SBU, Azov y Aidar. Así que si alguien piensa que "se olvidará y se olvidará", lo siento, todo el mundo responderá. El nazismo no prescribe.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Putinejas llorando



No me considero pro-putin. mi balanza se inclina a favor de Rusia en esta guerra porque ponderando las razones con sus antecedentes creo que la balanza se inclina a su favor además de que esto es consecuencia en gran medida de la generosidad y buenismo de los anteriores gobernantes de la URSS. Es la típica paradoja del destino cruel.Por otra parte conocemos los antecedentes de Occidente y ya esta todo hablado.
En cuanto a llorar sí soy de naturaleza melancólica y nostálgica por lo que no puedo evitar un atisbo de letania plañidera. Pero que vengo llorado. Yo como desposeído de la tierra he hecho mis deberes y no alcanzando a tener mi trocito de queso os he castigado a los plutócratas con negaros mi descendencia: os tendréis que batir con moros y negros.  mientras nos llega otro Lenin


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*Combustión espontánea de munición en la región de Belgorod, cerca del pueblo de Timonovo, debido al calor - jefe de la región*

"Como consecuencia del calor (efecto lente) en la zona de la aldea de Timonovo se produjo una ignición espontánea de munición, que los zapadores aún no han tenido tiempo de desarmar. Se han tomado medidas para llevar a los residentes al sanatorio de Krasnaya Polyana y también a otros asentamientos. La situación está bajo mi control personal, y los servicios operativos están trabajando en el lugar", dijo Vyacheslav Gladkov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (23 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> En el copipega de la traducción te has dejado el resumen que hace de la táctica de combate rusa en el Donbass:
> 
> 
> *Paso 1:* Con unidades de reconocimiento avanzadas (a menudo con docenas o cientos de drones en el aire) evalúar la situación.
> ...



ERRARE humanum est. Aún no llego a PERSEVERARE.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Permítanme una patada cortita a los hevecillos del mamapollato checheno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mira la chatarra número 1 de los yankees, la de averias que tiene XD cuanto te pagan por anunciar esta mierda tontolapolla?


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

A ver que pasa con el mariconeo ruso y los japos,

*Embajador ruso insta a Japón a dejar de "desmantelar lazos ruso-japoneses"*





Embajador de Rusia en Japón Mikhail Galuzin
© Serguéi Bobylev/TASS
*Mikhail Galuzin calificó la decisión del gobierno japonés de continuar la presión de las sanciones sobre Moscú como un paso hostil que pospone las perspectivas de que las relaciones bilaterales vuelvan a la normalidad.*

TOKIO, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. El embajador ruso en Tokio, Mikhail Galuzin, calificó la decisión del gobierno japonés de continuar la presión de las sanciones sobre Moscú en relación con la situación en Ucrania como un paso hostil que pospone las perspectivas para el regreso de las relaciones bilaterales a la normalidad. En este sentido, pidió a Tokio que detenga "el desmantelamiento de los lazos ruso-japoneses, que no aporta ningún beneficio al propio Japón".

Leer también
Japón anunció la preservación de las sanciones contra Rusia en relación con la situación en UcraniaMedios: Japón tiene la intención de ampliar la capacidad de interceptar misiles hipersónicosMedios: las empresas japonesas notificarán a Rusia a principios de septiembre sobre el mantenimiento de acciones en Sakhalin-2

"El paso es hostil, miope y contraproducente. No afectará la operación especial llevada a cabo de manera constante por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, la economía de nuestro país seguirá resistiendo todas estas restricciones, pero las perspectivas para el regreso de Las relaciones ruso-japonesas a la normalidad son, por supuesto, aún más alienantes”, dijo en un comunicado publicado el martes en el canal Telegram de la embajada .

Según Galuzin, Rusia pide a "la parte japonesa que adopte un enfoque sobrio y realista, para detener el desmantelamiento de los lazos ruso-japoneses, que no trae ningún beneficio al propio Japón".

El martes se celebró en Tokio una reunión ministerial sobre la situación en Ucrania. Según sus resultados, el secretario general del gabinete, Hirokazu Matsuno, dijo que el primer ministro Fumio Kishida instruyó "continuar la respuesta diplomática en estrecha cooperación con los países del Grupo de los Siete", incluido el mantenimiento de las sanciones.

*sanciones japonesas*

Las autoridades japonesas han aprobado previamente varios conjuntos de medidas restrictivas contra la Federación Rusa debido a la situación en torno a Ucrania. Un total de más de 700 personas de Rusia, Bielorrusia, las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, así como más de 200 empresas y organizaciones rusas y bielorrusas fueron objeto de sanciones individuales. Además, Japón ha congelado los activos de Otkritie Bank, Novikombank, Sovcombank, VTB, Rossiya Bank, Promsvyazbank, VEB.RF, Sberbank y Alfa-Bank, así como de unas 40 organizaciones y empresas rusas.

La lista de bienes y tecnologías cuya exportación está prohibida incluye más de 400 artículos, incluidos semiconductores, equipos de seguridad marítima y aérea, equipos de telecomunicaciones, equipos de comunicación, productos militares, incluidas armas, software, equipos de refinación de petróleo, camiones, volquetes, excavadoras, locomotoras de ferrocarril, máquinas herramienta y otros equipos eléctricos utilizados en la industria. Además, se impuso una prohibición al suministro de artículos de lujo a Rusia, incluidos automóviles por valor de más de 6 millones de yenes (alrededor de 49.000 dólares), así como una prohibición a la importación de oro de Rusia.





__





Cargando…






tass.ru





*Rusia está cambiando el operador del proyecto de petróleo y gas Sakhalin-2. ¿Qué significa?*

Cita:
*¿Cómo reaccionaron los accionistas extranjeros ante la noticia de la decisión de Rusia?*

A fines de febrero, debido a los acontecimientos en Ucrania, Shell anunció que se retiraría de los proyectos conjuntos con Gazprom: el mismo Sakhalin-2, así como Salym Petroleum Development, Gydan Energy y Nord Stream-2 ".

En abril, Bloomberg informó que la empresa comenzó a retirar a sus empleados de los proyectos. Y el periódico Financial Times escribió que Shell se está preparando para negociar con las empresas energéticas chinas sobre la venta de su participación en Sakhalin-2. Y sus resultados podrían ser extremadamente desfavorables para la parte europea, ya que las empresas chinas amenazan con ser el único comprador con el que Shell puede contar. “Estas negociaciones serán una pesadilla”, dijo entonces uno de los interlocutores del diario. Más tarde, Reuters informó que la participación de Shell en Sakhalin-2 podría ir a parar a un consorcio de la India.

*Pero las autoridades japonesas, por el contrario, decidieron previamente quedarse en los proyectos rusos, ya que los consideran extremadamente importantes para la seguridad económica del país.

Como informó TASS anteriormente citando fuentes, en Sakhalin-2, las empresas japonesas solo brindan operaciones financieras y comerciales para el proyecto, mientras que los especialistas de Shell se dedicaron al mantenimiento de la producción y el equipo del proyecto.

Ahora las empresas Mitsui y Mitsubishi aclaran la situación con el decreto del presidente de Rusia. Medios japoneses permitidos que pueden perder sus derechos en el proyecto Sakhalin-2. Y esto, a su vez, amenaza con un fuerte aumento de los precios de la energía en el país. La agencia de noticias Kyodo recuerda que en Japón ahora hay una situación ya tensa con la electricidad: se insta a la población y las empresas a ahorrar. "Rusia", escribe Kyodo, "representa aproximadamente el 9% del GNL importado a Japón, casi todo proviene del proyecto Sakhalin-2. Si no se pueden mantener los contratos de compra a largo plazo desde allí, el GNL deberá comprarse en el mercado abierto a precios elevados, lo que conducirá inevitablemente a un aumento de los precios de la electricidad. Los suministros de GNL del proyecto Sakhalin-2 proporcionan alrededor del 3% de la generación de electricidad en Japón.*

Las autoridades japonesas esperan que la decisión de Moscú de convertir a una LLC rusa en el operador del proyecto no afecte los derechos e intereses de Japón en el mismo. Pero si bien no están listos para responder qué harán a continuación, están estudiando los detalles del decreto ruso. *El Kremlin, a su vez, no ve ninguna razón para interrumpir los suministros de GNL de la empresa.

Pero esta posición de la parte japonesa ya ha causado críticas entre los políticos rusos. Entonces, en junio, el presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin , dijo que Japón debería retirarse de los proyectos Sakhalin-1 y Sakhalin-2 o cambiar su actitud hacia Rusia: "Trabajaremos para asegurarnos de que Japón se vaya o cambie su actitud hacia nuestro país". Y resulta: como beneficio, como socios, como sanciones, una actitud hostil. Que elijan algo por sí mismos. De lo contrario, a expensas de nuestros ciudadanos, a expensas del país, resuelven sus problemas y nos echan a perder".*





__





Cargando…






tass.ru






19 de agosto, 15:09
*Medios: las empresas japonesas notificarán a Rusia a principios de septiembre sobre el mantenimiento de acciones en Sakhalin-2*

*Actualmente, la dirección de las empresas está coordinando sus acciones con el gobierno de Japón.*

TOKIO, 19 de agosto. /TASS/. Las corporaciones japonesas Mitsui y Mitsubishi tienen la intención de notificar a la parte rusa a principios de septiembre que quieren mantener sus acciones en el proyecto de petróleo y gas Sakhalin-2 bajo un nuevo operador. Así lo informó el viernes la agencia Kyodo , citando fuentes.
Actualmente, la dirección de las empresas está coordinando sus acciones con el gobierno japonés. Kyodo señala que las perspectivas de mantener un suministro estable de GNL ruso a Japón ahora se han vuelto más claras. Al mismo tiempo, como escribe la agencia, sigue existiendo cierto riesgo de obstáculos a las compras, todo dependerá del desarrollo de la situación en Ucrania.

*Anteriormente , el diario Asahi informó que las empresas japonesas de energía y gas, que reciben el gas producido en el marco del proyecto Sakhalin-2, tienen la intención de firmar nuevos contratos para la compra de GNL. Se espera que los términos de las entregas y sus volúmenes sigan siendo los mismos. Un total de ocho compañías japonesas de energía y gas están comprando GNL de Sakhalin II. Las notificaciones sobre la transición del proyecto a un nuevo operador llegaron a cinco de estas ocho empresas.*

El 2 de agosto, el primer ministro ruso, Mikhail Mishustin, firmó un decreto que establece a Sakhalin Energy LLC como el nuevo operador del proyecto Sakhalin-2 con registro en Yuzhno-Sakhalinsk. Andrey Oleinikov, el actual jefe de la sucursal de Sakhalin Energy, que ahora es el operador del proyecto, se convertirá en su gerente.


El 30 de junio, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó un decreto según el cual el operador de Sakhalin-2, que se está implementando bajo los términos de un acuerdo de producción compartida, en lugar de Sakhalin Energy, se convierte en una LLC creada por la Federación Rusa y extranjeros. los accionistas deben acordar dentro de un mes aceptar acciones en la nueva LLC en proporción a las acciones en la compañía anterior. Mitsui y Mitsubishi tienen un 12,5% y un 10% respectivamente en el proyecto. *Rusia representa el 8,8% de todas las importaciones japonesas de gas natural licuado, casi todo el gas proviene de Sakhalin-2. *





__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## John Nash (23 Ago 2022)

La mitad de los estadounidenses creen que se encaminan hacia la guerra civil


Las amenazas a la democracia ya preocupan más que el coste de la vida en EE.UU.




www.lavanguardia.com





Hasta hace poco, el peligro de una *segunda guerra civil en Estados Unidos* parecía cosa de un puñado de intelectuales que a la luz del golpe del 6 de enero del 2021 en el Capitolio empezaron a lanzar libros, ensayos y artículos con argumentos de cierto peso sobre el riesgo de confrontación violenta dentro del país. Ahora es diferente. Ahora son los estadounidenses de a pie los que sienten ese temor hasta extremos que no se veían en decenios, por decir poco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Offtopic curioso.



curioso, da problemas para cargar el video... es una interferencia interesada de los yankies?


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo realmente por qué quieres tener algo que no has pagado y te has ganado con esfuerzo...no puedo y no quiero comprender esa mentalidad...



Es un comentario en contra del concepto de herencia?


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> Es un comentario en contra del concepto de herencia?



Tú a tu familia no le das nada?....joder....como está el patio.....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La mitad de los estadounidenses creen que se encaminan hacia la guerra civil
> 
> 
> Las amenazas a la democracia ya preocupan más que el coste de la vida en EE.UU.
> ...



Mientras no haya división en el ejército, lo veo imposible. ¿Puede un Trump o análogo fantasma atraer a una parte del ejército para derrocar a la democracia plutócrata americana para instaurar otra cosa igualmente plutocrática?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú a tu familia no le das nada?....joder....como está el patio.....



El apellido


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No me considero pro-putin. mi balanza se inclina a favor de Rusia en esta guerra porque ponderando las razones con sus antecedentes creo que la balanza se inclina a su favor además de que esto es consecuencia en gran medida de la generosidad y buenismo de los anteriores gobernantes de la URSS. Por otra parte conocemos los antecedentes de Occidente y ya esta todo hablado.
> En cuanto a llorar sí soy de naturaleza melancólica y nostálgica por lo que no puedo evitar un atisbo de letania plañidera. Pero que vengo llorado. Yo como desposeído de la tierra he hecho mis deberes y no alcanzando a tener mi trocito de queso os he castigado a los plutócratas con negaros mi descendencia: os tendréis que batir con moros y negros.  mientras nos llega otro Lenin



Usted no está a la orden del día señora, con perdón, estamos en 2022 no 1917 cuando la guerra civil rusa.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Usted no está a la orden del día señora, con perdón, estamos en 2022 no 1917 cuando la guerra civil rusa.



Sí me he dado cuenta por lo de los anticnceptivos   
La Historia se repite, es cíclica, bla bla bla
Aunque con las nukes puede haber un punto y.........................................aparte. Y volv er a comenzar la historia interminable


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La Historia se repite, es cíclica, bla bla bla
> Aunque con las nukes puede haber un punto y.........................................aparte.



Glu glu glu


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> curioso, da problemas para cargar el video... es una interferencia interesada de los yankies?




A mí me funcionan los dos, incluso dándole al play sin salir de esta página.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (23 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Glu glu glu
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165592



Que le decia que sí me habia dado cuenta del siglo XXI por lo de la diversidad de métodos anticonceptivos


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

23 de agosto, 12:08 h.

*En lituania permitió una prohibición regional sobre la entrada de rusos en la UE*





El edificio del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania
© Sergio Delle Vedove / Shutterstock / FOTODOM
*Al mismo tiempo, la república se esfuerza por prohibir completamente la visita de ciudadanos rusos a países de la UE, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis.*

VILNA, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. Lituania se esfuerza por prohibir por completo la visita de ciudadanos rusos a países de la UE, pero también estaría de acuerdo en restringir su entrada solo a una serie de países de la UE. Esta opinión fue expresada este martes por el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la república, Gabrielius Landsbergis, cuyas palabras recoge la agencia BNS .


"En primer lugar, lucharemos por una solución europea, porque es la más estable, la más correcta desde el punto de vista legal. <...> Si no existe, no excluimos la posibilidad de encontrar un solución regional que incluiría a los países bálticos, Polonia y, potencialmente, Finlandia", dijo.

*Anteriormente, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Lituania dijo que los países de la UE deberían cancelar de inmediato las visas Schengen de entradas múltiples emitidas anteriormente a los rusos. El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, llamó a tales "ideas rusofóbicas" una manifestación de la "política nazi".

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/15539427
*


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

¿Paguita, no golfo y que te metan dentro?


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mira la chatarra número 1 de los yankees, la de averias que tiene XD cuanto te pagan por anunciar esta mierda tontolapolla?



Hemorroides?


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Entre 18 y 30, el número de personas muertas como resultado del bombardeo del centro de la ciudad de Donetsk por la artillería y el MLRS de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas era de 4. Otras 11 personas resultaron heridas de diversa consideración.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides?



Cuánto te pagan por chuparsela al asesino de tus abuelos , Bandera y sus nacionalistas?


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides?



cuando me respondes asi, pienso que las hemorroides las estás teniendo tú, quieres hemoal forte?


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

Bueno tu ya has sido bien enseñado por los españoles, a los guanches y con el grito: Por la gloria de Dios, os pusimos vuestro Señor.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Y yo me pregunto, ¿que va a pasar cuando las cacareadas reservas de gas se gasten cuando se corte toda relación con Rusia? ¿se volvera a comprarles gas con dos cohones? porque para entonces ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, ¿que va a pasar cuando las cacareadas reservas de gas se gasten cuando se corte toda relación con Rusia? ¿se volvera a comprarles gas con dos cohones? porque para entonces ya será demasiado tarde.



Sacarán al ejercito aplastarnos la cabeza para que obedezcamos.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sacarán al ejercito aplastarnos la cabeza para que obedezcamos.



Si, al Regimiento de Alcántara a caballo iluminado por velas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, al Regimiento de Alcántara a caballo iluminado por velas.



Esa es otra, sin energía el estado nación se desintegra, no te preocupes que para reventar gente siempre hay gasoil.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esa es otra, sin energía el estado nación se desintegra, no te preocupes que para reventar gente siempre hay gasoil.



No sabia que el gasoil se extrajese del algarrobo.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

*El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania sentencia: Duguina fue ejecutada por Rusia.* 

Oleksii Danilov, secretario del* Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa ucraniano,* aseguró este martes que el asesinato de Daria Dugina, hija del ideólogo del Kremlin Aleksandr Dugin, fue una* "ejecución perpetrada por los servicios secretos rusos *y Ucrania no tuvo nada que ver".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sabia que el gasoil se extrajese del algarrobo.



Joder jefe, como cuando la guerra civil, que a Paco le caía del cielo un petrolero de la TEXACO cargado de gasolina gratis todos los meses.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

*El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania sentencia: @rejon es subnormal profundo.*


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Los talibanes cristianos:


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sabia que el gasoil se extrajese del algarrobo.



*Caracterización del gas de síntesis obtenido a partir de algarrobo y bagazo de caña*




__





Caracterización del gas de síntesis obtenido a partir de algarrobo y bagazo de caña


Autorías: Gerardo Cabrera, Santiago Madriñán, Deyanira Muñoz. Localización: Biotecnología en el Sector Agropecuario y Agroindustrial: BSAA. Nº. 1, 2012. Artículo de Revista en Dialnet.




dialnet.unirioja.es





Los coches ecológicos ya fueron inventados hace años, iban con gasógeno.


----------



## Treefrog (23 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La mitad de los estadounidenses creen que se encaminan hacia la guerra civil
> 
> 
> Las amenazas a la democracia ya preocupan más que el coste de la vida en EE.UU.
> ...



No le quiero dar un click a "La Vanguardia" , pero me temo que el objetivo del artículo y de sus originales homólogos en USA se ve en la segunda línea "Las *amenazas a la democracia* ya preocupan más que el coste de vida en USA"

Me cuesta mucho creer que al USAno de a pié le preocupen más las supuestas amenazas a la democracia que el coste de vida, de lo que estoy seguro es que con el cuento de la amenaza de guerra civil, van a restringir derechos fundamentales y tratar de convencer a los borregos que es por su bien , que tienen que encerrarse empobrecerse para no matar a la abuelita a la democracia.

En todo caso miedo a un cambio en el estado de cosas , sólo deben tener los privilegiados hipster-woke-queer-pijiprogres en ambas costas.


----------



## brus (23 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Los rusos parten de una premisa equivocada. Las repúblicas bálticas nunca quisieron ser rescatadas de los invasores nazis. Ellos también lo eran. De ahí todo lo que viene después.




13.000 SS salieron de Letonia en la Segunda Guerra mundial en un país que al inicio de la guerra rondaba los 2 millones de habitantes. Eso es como si España hubiese aportado 156.000 hombres. (la división azul no llegó ni al tercio de ese número).


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

La banda de Zelensky exige que Rusia se retire de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y amenaza con tomar Crimea por cualquier medio. También afirman que "no dejarán que el frente se congele".

Todo ello con el trasfondo del asesinato de Daria Dugina, el intento de asesinato de Pushilin, los atentados terroristas en los territorios liberados, el bombardeo de Donetsk y Energodar y el envío de vehículos aéreos no tripulados a Crimea.

Es obvio que Rusia intentará forzar mediante el chantaje nuclear y el terrorismo algunas concesiones, como la creación de una "zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la ZAZ bajo el control del OIEA", etc.

Mientras tanto, es bastante obvio que las negociaciones con la banda nazi no tienen perspectivas. Parece que una ampliación oficial de los objetivos de la operación ucraniana (más allá del 24 de febrero anunciado oficialmente), así como una articulación pública del desinterés de Rusia en negociaciones sustanciales con terroristas y nazis, debería fijar el statu quo y poner fin a las especulaciones sobre cualquier posibilidad abstracta de negociar con nazis y terroristas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania sentencia: @rejon es subnormal profundo.*



Lo tengo en ignorados.


----------



## Clavisto (23 Ago 2022)

La vi a punto de sentarse en uno de los bancos pegados al Centro de Mayores. Es un buen sitio, con buena sombra. Y muy tranquilo a esa hora de la asfixiante tarde. No es raro ver a vagabundos durmiendo la siesta. O a algún anciano sentado mientras espera que abran las puertas para el turno de tarde. Conozco a algunos de ellos. Bueno, conocer es mucho decir; digamos que los veo desde hace años. A menudo paso por allí. Pero hoy no había nadie más que la derrengada mujer a punto de sentarse.

Seguí adelante y poco después estaba aparcando el coche frente a la casa de mi madre.

Me había llamado poco antes, cuando todavía estaba en el bar, para decirme que tenía preparado un conejo estofado para que me lo llevara a casa.

- Tengo gente -respondí- Tardaré un poco.
- Bueno, pero que no se te olvide. Ya sabes que no tengo sitio en el congelador. ¡Y huele tan bien!...¡Mira, ha venido tu hermano a llevarse la comida y ha dicho que qué bien olía! Ya sabes que no le gusta el conejo, pero lo ha dicho...
- Vale, no te preocupes, iré.
- ¡Que no te pase lo de otras veces, que no vienes! Luego tengo que tirarlo.
- No, no. Iré. Creo. Y si no me lo llevo mañana.
- ¡Ya! ¡Como la semana pasada! ¡Tres días estuviste diciendo lo mismo y no viniste!
- No, no. Hoy iré. Pero eso fue hace dos semanas.
- ¡Y qué más da! Ya sabes que no tengo sitio en el congelador...
- Que sí...Venga, que tengo gente. Hasta luego.

Y es verdad. El congelador de su frigorífico suele estar lleno aunque ya sólo viva con ella uno de sus cinco hijos. Pero también es verdad que lo que más quiere es verme.

El bar, por esas cosas que a veces pasan, se despejó enseguida y pronto pude echar la llave. Tanto que el tercio abierto poco antes de la llamada estaba casi intacto. Era el primero. No lo terminé.

Subiendo las escaleras me di cuenta de que ella estaba en la cocina. El perpetuo sonido del televisor venía de la izquierda y no del salón. Era normal. En la casa de mis padres siempre se comió tarde.

- Hola -dije-
- ¡Hombre! -respondió con la boca llena del último bocado del plato. Mi hermano no estaba. Se levantó de la silla, nos dimos dos besos y palpó mi cintura. Cree que estoy demasiado delgado.

Quizá esperaba al hijo que todavía vive con ella pero fue tanta su alegría que me descolocó hasta casi la risa. De haber estado en el salón habría sabido que era yo. "Os conozco a cada uno por la manera que tenéis de subir las escaleras" Y es cierto. Pero el pasillo hasta la cocina es largo y Telecinco siempre está ahí para echar un cable al cuello de cualquier otra banda sonora.

Excitada por mi temprana e inesperada llegada trataba de tragar ese último bocado mientras me hablaba. ¿Cuanto hacía desde la última vez que nos vimos? ¿Diez días? ¿Siete? No sé. Me besó otra vez sin acabar de tragarse el último bocado.

Hablamos algo sin llegar a sentarnos. Tampoco soporto el aire acondicionado. Pregunté por mi hermano y respondió que estaba al llegar, que la había llamado un poco antes para decirle que el trabajo lo iba a retrasar un tanto. Su mirada brillaba; la piel de su bello rostro, finísima, volvía a acariciar mi cara afeitada; sus manos a la cintura sin decirme nada, palpando, calibrando. Sabía que sólo serían unos minutos, que ya me iba, y quería certificar que yo estaba bien. Cogí el conejo y fuimos pasillo adelante, hacia las escaleras.

A pie de ellas, abrumado, recordé que el sábado anterior había salido a tomar algo en un sitio principal en compañía de mi tía, las sobrinas, la nuera y todos los chicos. Le pregunté sobre ello y el rostro se le iluminó aún más al recordar a su nieto. A pie de escalera me contó las peripecias hasta hacerme reír con ganas. Y en eso la llamaron al teléfono, que estaba en la cocina.

- ¡Ay -dijo- ese tiene que ser tu hermano...! ¡Dame un beso, Kufisto!


Entonces vi a la mujer sentada en uno de los bancos pegados al Centro de Mayores en compañía de ese antiguo viejo tan semejante a un orangután. No recuerdo los años que llevo viéndolo ahí. Muchos. Tantos que me hacen dudar.

La mujer tiene cuatro hijos. Hace poco, quizá un mes, a la hora de salida de los institutos, entró al bar su hija pequeña en compañía de una amiga para pedir un vaso de agua. No la había visto desde que le quitaron la custodia a su madre tanto de ella como del hermanito aún más pequeño. Muchas mañanas venía al bar para pedirme café, churros y tabaco a cuenta de la madre. Una vez la vi en pleno invierno esperándome en la puerta del bar a las siete de la mañana junto a Josemari, mi fiel escudero de aquellos tiempos.

- ¿Pero qué haces aquí a estas horas, chiquilla?

Le puse un colacao caliente y unas magdalenas. Josemari, merchero de pura raza, se sublevaba.

- ¿Y como puede ser esto, Kufisto?


Es una puta. Es una cocainómana. Nació con una tara de las visibles, de las de espejo: tiene una especie de muñón por mano derecha. ¿Donde nació? ¡Quien puede saberlo! ¿Como eran sus padres? ¡Ni puta idea! ¿Estudió?

Folla con viejos. Es su mercado. Es lo que le queda.


- Kufisto -me dijo la otra mañana al cambiarle para sacar tabaco- Estoy muy cansada.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No has entendido nada parguela.
> 10 años en el foro, 30 mensajes.
> Y te da thanks otra de tus cuentas, con tu misma IP, y que tiene 4 años y 20 mensajes
> 
> ...



Cazado, pillado y desmontado


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165398



Otro RETRASADO que entra en el hilo


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esas tropas fueron alli porque las llamo el gobierno del pais ...



Los CMs lanzan propaganda, no discuten.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

23 de agosto, 14:50 horas,

*Russian Railways ofreció a Lituania varias opciones de pago para el tránsito a Kaliningrado*






© Vitaly Nevar/TASS

*Según el gobernador Anton Alikhanov, se espera una resolución positiva de la situación en la región.*

KALININGRADO, 23 de agosto. /TASS/. Russian Railways (RZD) ofreció a las autoridades lituanas varias opciones para pagar el tránsito de trenes a la región de Kaliningrado a través del territorio de la república, la región cuenta con una resolución positiva de la situación, dijo el martes el gobernador Anton Alikhanov.

"RZD ofreció varias opciones para pagar el tránsito a Lituania, creemos que se encontrarán soluciones", dijo el gobernador durante una conversación con los residentes de la región en la red social VKontakte , respondiendo a la pregunta de si un residente puede llegar a la región. en tren. El jefe de la región agregó que "las empresas que transportan mercancías ya encontraron soluciones", pero señaló que no entraría en detalles del esquema de pago de tránsito a través de Lituania.

El gobernador también recordó que las autoridades de la Federación Rusa y la región de Kaliningrado consideran ilegal cualquier restricción al tránsito. Además, dijo que ya se habían enviado propuestas desde la región al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia con respecto a la eliminación de las restricciones al tránsito de mercancías sujetas a sanciones europeas a través de Lituania por carretera. "Ya hemos enviado nuestras propuestas al Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, están consultando con Lituania y la Unión Europea, pero es bastante difícil evaluar las perspectivas. Alrededor de 200 automóviles cruzan diariamente la frontera con Lituania hacia otras regiones de Rusia y, en consecuencia, nos llegan como 200, por lo que se ha ahorrado un gran volumen”, dijo el gobernador.

Los problemas con el tránsito de bienes a Kaliningrado comenzaron en junio, cuando las autoridades lituanas notificaron que no dejarían pasar bienes sujetos a sanciones de la UE, pero luego la Comisión Europea llegó a la conclusión de que el tránsito a la región no debería limitarse, sujeto al control de tráfico. Se reanudó el tránsito de mercancías por ferrocarril, pero se mantuvieron las restricciones al transporte por carretera.

Anteriormente, el banco lituano Shaulu, que acepta pagos por tránsito, dejó de atender cuentas en rublos y, a partir del 1 de septiembre, suspenderá todas las transacciones con clientes rusos debido a las sanciones contra la Federación Rusa. 









РЖД предложили Литве несколько вариантов оплаты за транзит в Калининград - ТАСС


По словам губернатора Антона Алиханова, в регионе ожидают положительного разрешения ситуации




tass.ru


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas de seguridad rusas impidieron un atentado terrorista de los servicios de seguridad ucranianos en un acto multitudinario en Berdyansk, Zaporizhzhya, el detenido ha confesado todo.
Las imágenes muestran a un hombre reclutado para colocar un artefacto explosivo improvisado bajo un coche en Berdyansk /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No entiendes la riqueza, ni lo que hace funcionar a la sociedad, hulio



Tú desconoces la básica y fundamental diferencia entre valor y precio.

Lo que hace funcionar a una sociedad lo explicó Marx perfectamente hace 150 años. También la diferencia entre producción y superestructura, la actual economía occidental es superestructura enfocada a dejar el máximo de ganancia sin producir nada útil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

Una curiosidad que he visto por Twitter 









No digo nada de la cara de su padre, cualquiera que haya estado en un tanatorio ya se imagina por qué. 


Lo interesante es la cara de la hija, no me esperaba que esté tan bien, contando cómo ha muerto. Ya sé que el maquillaje hace magia, pero no hace milagros.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania sentencia: @rejon es subnormal profundo.*



*El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Ucrania sentencia: EL CHINO DE MIELDA es GILIPOLLAS profundo y basura putiniana......    *


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una curiosidad que he visto por Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende de hacia donde estuviese dirigida la bomba.


----------



## tomac (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una curiosidad que he visto por Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salió volando del coche, en la escena del padre con las manos a la cabeza era lo que estaba censurado.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

La UE está lista para apoyar a Ucrania 'a largo plazo', promete el presidente francés Macron en un discurso en video.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

La UE está lista para declarar a @rejon basura compostable.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

_El momento del derribo_

La LNA informa de que en Libia, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado de reconocimiento estadounidense MQ-9 Reaper fue derribado cerca de Bengasi.

En Libia hay dos variedades de Pantsiers: una sobre chasis MAN, que fue entregada en los años noventa por los Emiratos Árabes Unidos y que éstos trasladaron a Libia para luchar contra los Bairaktars. El segundo tipo es Pantsiers sobre chasis KAMAZ, que apoyó las actividades de Wagner PMC. No se ha especificado qué Pantsir en concreto derribó los UAV estadounidenses.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Que deje de llorar el Gandalf nazi este, que le han dado un Lada con todos los extras.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

WASHINGTON (AP) — Estados Unidos anunciará un paquete de armas de 3.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania para conmemorar el día de la independencia, el sexto aniversario de la invasión de Rusia.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La UE está lista para declarar a @rejon basura compostable.



La UE ha declarado al chinato de MIELDA ...basura PUTINIANA .......


----------



## vettonio (23 Ago 2022)

¡Busca a Pelosi, busca, busca...!


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Estados Unidos anunciará un paquete de armas de 3.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania para conmemorar el día de la independencia, el sexto aniversario de la invasión de Rusia.



Deberian ocupar la frontera de Ucrania con Polonia desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## Charidemo (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Caracterización del gas de síntesis obtenido a partir de algarrobo y bagazo de caña*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te me has adelantado. Técnicamente se saca gasoil de cualquier semilla que tenga aceite.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Salió volando del coche, en la escena del padre con las manos a la cabeza era lo que estaba censurado.




Rusia buscaba un mártir asesinado por Ucrania y qué mejor que un ideólogo de la nación rusa. Les sale una chapuza a los servicios secretos y acaban matando a la hija.


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

No cabe un manifestante más en las calles de Londres y otras capitales. Olaf tiene dos meses para convencer a los europedos de que tienen que ir a robar el gas a Rusia. No habrá problema, la idea vendrá de EEUU.


----------



## agricultura (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Zelensky ya se permite el lujo de ir avisando de que si los Rusos se pasan con sus ataques de venganza se vayan preparando para la respuesta.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*Las tropas rusas y del Donbass continúan los ataques y asaltos para liberar completamente la RPD*. Principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Artemovsk (Bakhmut), las fuerzas rusas continúan las operaciones ofensivas en las zonas de los asentamientos de Soledar, Kodema, Bakhmut, Zaitsevo y Kurdyumovka;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan en las zonas de Krasnogorovka, Pervomayskoye y Nevelskoye;
▪ En la dirección de Novopavlovsk, las fuerzas rusas se esfuerzan por mejorar la situación táctica en las zonas de Novomikhailovka y Zolotaya Niva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Ucrania buscaba comenzar una campaña de terrorismo en Rusia, como la que llevo a cabo en el Donbass de 2014 a la actualidad, pero esta vez localizaron a la asesina, espero que le apliquen "métodos húmedos".


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El encargado de la diplomacia europea



Lo mejor el nombre del curso donde ha soltado la tontá: 'Quo vadis Europa': '*¿dónde vas Europa?*' 

Según la tradición cristiana, eso le pregunta Jesús 'El Cristo' (después de martirizado) a Pedro cuando se dispone a salir de Roma. Él vuelve y es martirizado. De ahí el 'chiste' del nombre del cursito.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Que han sido los rusos ni cotiza.
Y que han vuelto a equivocarse porque iban a por el nazi viejuno, tampoco .


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

La identificación del Batallón Azov de la del célebre Mini que viajó con su hija de 12 años... 
Análisis forense, interesante hilo:


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Que eres imbecil ni cotiza.
Y que te empeñas en hacernos comulgar con ruedas de molino sin éxito, tampoco


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

A ver si le han echado polonio en el té y palma este


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Leido:

USA entrega a Ucrania misiles con el GPS militar de USA.



https://avia-es.com/news/ukraina-nachala-ispolzovat-voennye-gps-chastoty-armii-ssha



Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cambiaron al uso de drones y misiles que operan en las frecuencias GPS militares del Ejército de los EE. UU.

Una de las razones clave por las que los vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos se han vuelto menos susceptibles a la guerra electrónica es el uso de bandas GPS cerradas utilizadas por el ejército de EE. UU. y varios aliados de EE. UU. Como resultado de la codificación de la información de los satélites, no es posible cambiar las coordenadas ni las señales.

Hasta hace poco, se suponía que solo el Himars MLRS entregado a Ucrania y varias otras armas funcionaban con bandas GPS cerradas; sin embargo, aparentemente, otras armas disponibles para el ejército ucraniano ahora se han transferido al uso de bandas GPS especiales. Se supone que es por esta razón que los drones y misiles que apuntan a objetivos usando una señal de GPS se han vuelto menos vulnerables a la guerra electrónica.

*Una característica clave de los rangos cerrados del sistema de posicionamiento global es que la señal de los satélites está codificada y constantemente comparada, lo que no permite su sustitución, por ejemplo, para desviar misiles y drones a cierta distancia.*
Подробнее на: https://avia-es.com/news/ukraina-nachala-ispolzovat-voennye-gps-chastoty-armii-ssha

Aparte hay aviones espía USAnos y Anglos en las cercanías de Crimea (100 Km.) en el mar negro para obtener información sobre sus defensas anti-misiles y anti-drones cada vez que Ucrania usa drones o misiles guiados.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

Cada vez más gente en Estados Unidos empieza a cuestionarse las "ayudas" de Sleepy Joe.

Los envíos de dinero y armas por cientos y miles de millones de dólares empieza a ser una costumbre semanal.

Los borregos aplauden pero cuando vuelvan a pagar la gasolina en máximos y más de uno ya no pueda ni comprar en el Walmart, que disfrute lo votado y el fraude que les colaron los progres.

Los piratas verán una inflación superior al 18% y más, realmente.
Los usanos no están acostumbrados a lo que se les viene y los conflictos internos no van a quedar en nada.

Hace falta que Tucker Carlson, reconocido rusófilo (nótese la ironía), entre otros, siga diciendo la verdad del esperpento de gasto de Estados Unidos, que luego irá a pagar el estadounidense medio que ni le va ni le viene este gasto, o mejor dicho, sí, le vendrá después de que se vayan a contratar 87000 más mamporreros de impuestos.

Estados Unidos exportando inflación la resto del mundo. Sí, el invierno se presenta chulísimo.


----------



## Argentium (23 Ago 2022)

*EEUU anunciará 3.000 millones de dólares en nueva ayuda militar para Ucrania, según un funcionario de EEUU*
18:54 || 23/08/2022


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Hay que empezar a dar golpes en la mesa ya, si el hijoPutin tiene la "potestad" de amenazar al mundo con sus nukes y su segundo mejor ejército del mundo habrá que decirle que hasta aquí ha llegado la broma, que tenga cuidado con lo que habla/hace que puede salir muy caro.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto, Alemania no se podía quedar sin hacer de vasallo

Alemania anunciará un paquete de armas de 500 millones de euros para Ucrania (dpa)


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Cuánto te pagan por chuparsela al asesino de tus abuelos , Bandera y sus nacionalistas?



Hemorroides?


----------



## ProfeInsti (23 Ago 2022)

El Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Lavrov, dice que No habrá piedad para quienes asesinaron a la hija de Alexander Dugin.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

*El grupo de hackers Beregini ha publicado en* t.me/hackberegini/1008 *un plan robado de la ofensiva de las AFU en la dirección de Kherson, que fue elaborado en el cuartel general del Grupo Operativo Primorye.*

De los puntos notables:

1. La orden de combate para la ofensiva se dio el 10 de agosto.
2. Los objetivos principales eran interrumpir la logística de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la dirección de Kryvyi Rih y asegurar el control del fuego sobre la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya y Nova Kakhovka.
3. Durante la fase de preparación de la ofensiva, se prevén diversas acciones simuladas para despistar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, así como ataques a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia para garantizar la consecución de los objetivos.
4. La dirección del ataque principal es Murakhovka-Berislav. Ataques auxiliares en la dirección - Liman, Sofiyivka, Novonikolayevka, Novokiyivka.
5. Del 13 al 14 de agosto debería haber una acción simulada en otras direcciones, y para el 14 de agosto los grupos de ataque deberían estar concentrados y las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas deberían ser alcanzadas,
6. El 14 de agosto en STORM 3485 comienza directamente la ofensiva. Durante el cual se prevé avanzar hacia el Dnieper en dirección a Beryslav, causando el máximo daño a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y ocupando las posiciones previstas.
7. Tras alcanzar los objetivos tácticos previstos, se prevé pasar a la acción defensiva para repeler los contraataques de la 76ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.
8. En el transcurso de la operación, se preveía obtener una superioridad temporal en el uso de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados mediante la derrota de los puntos de control de los mismos. Asimismo, se preveía alcanzar la superioridad en artillería derrotando las posiciones de la artillería de cañones y cohetes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
9. En caso de éxito de la ofensiva, al final del segundo día de la misma se preveía derrotar a las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en contraataques y continuar la ofensiva sobre Beryslav.
10. La ofensiva debería haber incluido la 35ª Brigada de Marines, la 46ª Brigada Independiente, unidades de la 59ª Brigada Independiente, la 36ª Brigada Independiente Fuerzas Conjuntas Combinadas + varias unidades especiales, artillería, misiles y unidades de defensa aérea. Partes de la 28ª Brigada y de la 59ª Brigada se mantuvieron en reserva.
11. Se solicitaron seis baterías de artillería, varios Bayraktars, varios Tor SAM, así como tres municiones de artillería estándar y la capacidad de proporcionar cuatro salidas de aviones/aeronaves por día por vehículo para lograr los objetivos establecidos con no más del 30% de bajas.
12. Los autores del plan son el general de brigada Gnatov (comandante del Grupo Operativo Primorie) y su jefe de Estado Mayor, el coronel Viktor Brignets.

*PS. Como no es difícil adivinar por las fechas indicadas, el ataque a Beryslav nunca tuvo lugar.*









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Por supuesto, Alemania no se podía quedar sin hacer de vasallo
> 
> Alemania anunciará un paquete de armas de 500 millones de euros para Ucrania (dpa)



Las alemanas, podrán reflexionar sobre su Gobierno, mientras se duchan con agua fría, se quedan en paro porque sus fábricas no producen, y su querido Olaf se gasta los millones de 500 en 500...y se deja algún piquito para el fentanilo de las niñas de 16 años en sus fiestas. Menos mal, que para relajarse, siempre podrán disfrutar de un buen moronegro que las cuidará encantado en las frías y oscuras noches berlinesas que se están empezando a aproximar. Ahora , si que si. Dark and cold Winter is coming


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Y encima tienen la poca verguenza de “acusar” a Ucrania. Acusar de que? Solo pueden atacar ellos o que? 

Ellos empezaron la guerra, Ucrania tiene todo el derecho del mundo de bombardear Moscu siempre que quiera, faltaria mas.

La pena es que no lo haga, como los rusos merecen


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Lavrov, dice que No habrá piedad para quienes asesinaron a la hija de Alexander Dugin.



Que alguien ponga una foto de la hija de Lavrov. Hacerla algo a esta Diosa sí que sería un pecado y un "nuke winner".


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque contra Popasna utilizando lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense. Se dispararon dos cohetes contra la ciudad, informa la representación del LNR ante el JCCC.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides?



póntelo cuando estés pastando en la pampa


----------



## Iskra (23 Ago 2022)

Es una opinión. Y una opción. Veremos los resultados de actuar o no.








Putin is not going to strike decision-making renters in Kyiv for one simple reason


The Russian president knows that a long conflict in Ukraine will cost the West a lot. Western countries may eventually stop supporting Ukraine, and Zelensky will




english.pravda.ru





*Putin no atacará a Kyiv. En su lugar, estrangulará a Ucrania lentamente.* 
Ucrania está haciendo todo lo posible para presionar a Rusia para que ataque los centros de toma de decisiones en Kyiv. Sin embargo, Putin no tragará el anzuelo.








El asesinato de la periodista rusa Darya Dugina , los intentos de atacar Crimea , el bombardeo de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia , los puestos fronterizos y los centros regionales de la Federación Rusa: todos esos ataques fueron ataques terroristas, cuyo propósito era hacer que Putin mostrara una actitud dura . respuesta a Ucrania.

Hay "impulsivos" en Rusia que se preguntan por qué Rusia es tan reacia a finalmente "comenzar" a luchar en Ucrania. También instan al presidente ruso a dar un golpe en los centros de toma de decisiones . Putin no estará de acuerdo con esto, para no repetir el camino de Napoleón hacia y desde Moscú. Napoleón llegó a Moscú con una victoria que no duró mucho y abandonó la capital rusa con una derrota que acabó con el mismísimo Napoleón Bonaparte.

Putin puede declarar terroristas a todos los líderes de Ucrania y ordenar bombardear el centro de Kyiv con misiles Kinzhal. Pero, ¿qué sigue?
*¿Qué pasa si Rusia golpea a los inquilinos que toman decisiones en Kyiv?*
Primero, Zelensky y el equipo sobrevivirán en refugios antiaéreos.

En segundo lugar, el bombardeo de Kyiv será el motivo de la decisión de la OTAN de entrar en guerra con Rusia. Los británicos ya han dicho que estarían listos para ir a la guerra.

En tercer lugar, muchos ucranianos se unirán contra Rusia para continuar con su inútil resistencia.
*La economía determina el ritmo de la operación especial*
Putin no se apresurará a tomar tal decisión.

Moscú necesita tiempo para "digerir" esos territorios que ya han sido liberados. Para hacer esto, uno necesita poner la vida en orden allí. La gente necesita nuevos trabajos, nuevos hogares, sus hijos necesitan ir a escuelas y jardines de infancia y así sucesivamente. Debería haber razones reales para que los ucranianos vayan a las urnas y decidan si se unen a Rusia o no. De lo contrario, la gente lo ignorará.

También se debería resolver un complejo de problemas económicos dentro de Rusia. La economía rusa deja mucho que desear a medida que atraviesa el proceso de transición importante. El déficit del presupuesto federal para julio de 2022 ascendió a un récord de 892 mil millones de rublos (en comparación con un superávit de 261 mil millones hace un año). En el peor de los casos, podría ascender a seis billones de rublos en un año.

Los economistas señalan que los ingresos de Rusia han disminuido desde junio, mientras que los gastos han crecido entre un 25 y un 27 por ciento año tras año. La inflación también es alta: alrededor del 16 por ciento. Rusia necesita adaptarse a las sanciones, desarrollar la ciencia y la tecnología manteniendo todos los logros sociales anteriores.
*Putin eligió la táctica de estrangulamiento lento de Ucrania*
Putin eligió una táctica diferente: estrangulará lentamente al régimen de Kiev . En términos militares, Rusia aplastará a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente oriental y liberará a la RPD.

Moscú seguirá empujando al régimen ucraniano hacia el colapso económico. Según datos oficiales, el déficit presupuestario de Ucrania asciende a unos 4-5 mil millones de dólares al mes. La imprenta funciona, la inflación avanza.

Según las agencias de calificación occidentales, Ucrania perderá el 40 por ciento del PIB a finales de año. Ucrania ya experimenta un incumplimiento no declarado mientras su deuda pública está creciendo: pronto alcanzará el 100 por ciento del PIB.

Ucrania ya ha perdido sus principales puertos, recursos energéticos, graneros, depósitos. No hace falta decir que Kyiv también necesita mantener su ejército de un millón de personas. Esto solo puede ser posible con la ayuda de préstamos occidentales, pero será difícil que el régimen de Kyiv los obtenga. No hay ofensiva del ejército ucraniano en el frente, lo que significa que no hay perspectivas de preservar el régimen de Kyiv. Por lo tanto, es posible que Ucrania no devuelva ningún préstamo.
*Occidente no aguantará la presión*
El presidente ruso sabe que un largo conflicto en Ucrania le costará mucho a Occidente. Los países occidentales pueden eventualmente dejar de apoyar a Ucrania, y Zelensky habrá terminado.

Occidente no verá una revolución en Rusia. No logrará llevar al poder a otro liberal, lo que provocaría el colapso de la Federación Rusa. Los globalistas no ganarán aquí.


----------



## Harman (23 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso intercepta objetivos enemigos cerca de Sebastopol
Nubes en el cielo por la explosión de misiles de defensa aérea en Kazachka









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (23 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Nazis de AZOV en Mariupol? No. Nazis en la feria de Málaga.



Pues pinta de ucraniano no tiene…


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

Rusia no pasa de éste año. 
Guarden.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Como la vida misma:


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides?



Deberías tenerlas tú, de tener dignidad...a mí ni me va ni me viene, pero veo que el dinero en tu raza, pesa más que cualquier cosa


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusia no pasa de éste año.
> Guarden.



Pues fíjate que el que yo creo que no pasa del 2023 es Estados Unidos. Elecciones, epidemia de fentanilo, inflación por las nubes, hordas atacando supermercados como si estuvieras en el cuerno de África ... Entrando en la vivienda de un expresidente como si fuera un delincuente. Con un presidente actual que no sabe ni ponerse la chaqueta....


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Salió volando del coche, en la escena del padre con las manos a la cabeza era lo que estaba censurado.




Ah, no sabía ese detalle. Entonces puede ser, supongo.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

En la Cuatro la sustituta del Soplillo, otra lectora de telepronter, llama a su expertete de cámara para hablar sobre el asesinato de Darya, el fulano un tal Fernado Cocho (cocho en navarro es cerdo), este se apresura a culpar a Rusia del atentado, "Las pruebas son falsas, tiene pinta de un atentado de falsa bandera perpetrado por una nueva organización, está táctica es muy empleada por los estados, USA Y UK SON EXPERTOS EN ELLA".....


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

dedalo00 dijo:


> *Este es otro derrotero más de la degradante UE.*
> 
> Para entrenar tropas requieren de un buen tiempo (al menos 1 año y se quedan cortos) y el problema, es que ese entrenamiento es prácticamente teoría por muchas recreaciones y simulaciones que hagan, la realidad es otra cosa y si no están curtidos en las trincheras y empapados en la guerra misma, la muerte, la penuria y la locura, no vale ni una mierda esa formación… Ahí es donde van a salir quemados estos soldados de probeta o de laboratorio.n
> 
> Como sabrán, lo mismo pasa en la formación universitaria… Mucha teoría, títulos y honores pero al salir de ese mundito se nota el déficit de vitamina D, gente que no puede enfrentar la realidad, poco prácticos, lentos, no pueden resolver problemas o se atoran en ellos y así, un largo etcétera que da para otro hilo.



No sé si conoces como los EE UU entrenaron a la masa de tropas que iban a enviar a Europa, vía Normandía en primer lugar. Un ejército que no existía antes de 1944, fué creado para la ocasión.

Fuego real desde el primer momento, murieron más reclutas durante la fase de instrucción que después en la guerra. Lo que ocurre es que los americanos esos muertos ni los contaron en la estadística de muertos en combate.

Luego Hollywood y afines se encargaron de maquillar el asunto, y de culpar a los rusos, ¿cómo no?, de enviar masas de carne de cañon al frente.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Es una opinión. Y una opción. Veremos los resultados de actuar o no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy de la opinión que es bastante lógica, que en Kiev no hay ningún "centro de toma de decisiones".
En primer lugar, porque sería estúpido tener esas estructuras vitales focalizadas en una ciudad tan
trasparente y cercana. Tanto el payaso y su banda, así como los necesarios 'asesores' occidentales 
y sus movimientos, estarían monitorizados sin problemas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Leido:
> 
> USA entrega a Ucrania misiles con el GPS militar de USA.
> 
> ...



Infinita paciencia la de Putin. Yo les bajaba sus jueguetes y decía que estaban en al frontera o que se me ha escapado el misil , fíjate tu 

y los satanicos se la envainaban y mantenía sus cámaras más lejos


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ah, no sabía ese detalle. Entonces puede ser, supongo.



No quiero ser macabro pero seguramente la onda expansiva (de choque) le reventó los pulmones, que descanse en paz.









Lesión por onda expansiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## pgas (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Cuánto te pagan por chuparsela al asesino de tus abuelos , Bandera y sus nacionalistas?




Fabi lo hace gratis, por seguir la costumbre judeonazi 

recordemos las hazañas banderistas

_“Pon un clavo grande y grueso en el cráneo de la cabeza.

Atravesando a los niños con estacas de un lado a otro.

Desgarro de la boca de oreja a oreja.

Cortar los senos de las mujeres y rociar sal sobre las heridas.

Cortar un cuerpo vivo por la mitad con una sierra de carpintero.

Sacar las venas desde la ingle hasta los pies.

Cortando el abdomen y derramando la comida en su interior, la llamada harina de forraje, para los cerdos hambrientos, los cuales sacaban esta comida junto con los intestinos y otras vísceras.

Clavar la lengua de un niño pequeño a la mesa con un cuchillo, que luego colgó de ella.

Enterrado en el suelo vivo hasta el cuello y luego cortado la cabeza con una guadaña.

Bueno, y así sucesivamente. Solo ciento cuarenta opciones, y las que se dan no son las peores.

Este no es el guión de una película de terror ni la biografía de famosos maníacos. Este es el conjunto de herramientas estándar utilizado por los nacionalistas ucranianos en su trabajo diario con "polacos, judíos, moscovitas, bolcheviques, partisanos y otros subhumanos."_


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No quiero ser macabro pero seguramente la onda expansiva (de choque) le reventó los pulmones, que descanse en paz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una bomba muy selectiva que destruye un coche pero no le produce ningún rasguño en la cara al que la recibe.

Raro, raro, raro


----------



## Impresionante (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Caracterización del gas de síntesis obtenido a partir de algarrobo y bagazo de caña*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un reciente viajecillo a Gestalgar (Valencia), me comentaron que curiosamente la algarroba había aumentado su valor descomunalmente, y que si antes se dejaba perder lo que los algarrobos producían, ahora algunos propietarios están haciendo 'su Agosto' con ello.


----------



## niraj (23 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La COPE es el pensamiento Nacional Católico vendido a la OTAN desde los 50. Nada nuevo salvo para no iniciados.



... unido al interés de que los ucranianos dejen de ser ortodoxos y pasen a rendir obediencia a la iglesia católica.
El sueño húmedo del Vaticano es crear una Polonia en Ucrania.

De hecho, hasta ahora, de los pocos lugares si no el único de latinoamérica donde han dado voz al Zelenski es en la universidad católica de Chile.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Una curiosidad que he visto por Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me resulta imposible después de ver la magnitud de las llamas, que ella esté tan entera. Raro de cojones. El pelo vale, le pueden haber puesto una peluca, pero ¿el rostro? bueno, a ver si es un montaje o qué. Ni idea.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sé si conoces como los EE UU entrenaron a la masa de tropas que iban a enviar a Europa, vía Normandía en primer lugar. Un ejército que no existía antes de 1944, fué creado para la ocasión.
> 
> Fuego real desde el primer momento, murieron más reclutas durante la fase de instrucción que después en la guerra. Lo que ocurre es que los americanos esos muertos ni los contaron en la estadística de muertos en combate.
> 
> Luego Hollywood y afines se encargaron de maquillar el asunto, y de culpar a los rusos, ¿cómo no?, de enviar masas de carne de cañon al frente.



Es famoso el incidente anterior a la operación Overlord, unas lanchas torpederas alemanas se inflitraron en la zona de entrenamiento para el desembarco y mataron a mas de 1.000 americanos, el incidente se mantuvo en secreto hasta terminada la guerra.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Salió volando del coche, en la escena del padre con las manos a la cabeza era lo que estaba censurado.



Esa sería una explicación ¿fuentes?


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Dugin es ese tipo de ultranacionalistas fanático que realmente cree que la madre patria va por encima de todo. Sería muy loco que el propio Dugin estuviera metido en el ajo contra su propia hija pero sólo hay que ver el discurso nacionalista que ha dado.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me resulta imposible después de ver la magnitud de las llamas, que ella esté tan entera. Raro de cojones. El pelo vale, le pueden haber puesto una peluca, pero ¿el rostro? bueno, a ver si es un montaje o qué. Ni idea.



En mi opinión y como ya he dicho la explosión la expulso del coche y de las llamas pero no evito que la onda expansiva se cargara sus pulmones.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

Entiendo que faltan, todavía, bastantes turbulencias en el mundo en los próximos tiempos, 
sin embargo, a mi juicio, Ucrania ha sido designado es el lugar donde el Imperio de EEUU
va a doblar la rodilla. Es un tic no superado del fracaso en la 2ª guerra. Hay una facción
imperial en los EE.UU. que preferiría dejar de lado esa rémora y dirigir la atención a China. 
Pasa que, el rabioso odio a Rusia (todavía pesan la herencia británica) fijará a EE.UU
en Ucrania hasta el final. Si la oligarquía anti China inicia un frente contra China también,
sólo acercará la destrucción del imperio USAno en el tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

@rejon es ese tipo de otanista fanático que realmente cree que la mierda de propaganda otanica va por encima de todo. Sería muy loco pensar que tuviese algo de inteligencia, yo pienso mas bien que tiene sindrome de Down.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si esta imagen la ha compartido el gobierno ruso, o simplemente ha aparecido por ahí?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Entiendo que faltan, todavía, bastantes turbulencias en el mundo en los próximos tiempos,
> sin embargo, a mi juicio, Ucrania ha sido designado es el lugar donde el Imperio de EEUU
> va a doblar la rodilla. Es un tic no superado del fracaso en la 2ª guerra. Hay una facción
> imperial en los EE.UU. que preferiría dejar de lado esa rémora y dirigir la atención a China.
> ...



En estos momentos la OTAN está empatanada en Siria, Libia, Somalia y Ucrania…abrir un frente con los chinos es un suicidio.


----------



## El Exterminador (23 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> Fabi lo hace gratis, por seguir la costumbre judeonazi
> 
> recordemos las hazañas banderistas
> 
> ...



Joder, igual de enfermos y sádicos psicópatas que los otaneros del foro


----------



## JAGGER (23 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Deberías tenerlas tú, de tener dignidad...a mí ni me va ni me viene, pero veo que el dinero en tu raza, pesa más que cualquier cosa



Sí, hemorroides.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon es ese tipo de otanista fanático que realmente cree que la mierda de propaganda otanica va por encima de todo. Sería muy loco pensar que tuviese algo de inteligencia, yo pienso mas bien que tiene sindrome de Down.



Jodete chinote de MIELDA....que no eres mas tontorron y gilipollas porque el dia no tiene mas horas...rata de cloaca....basura inmunda...no veas como lo paso contigo...alaaaaa putiniano a tomar polculo.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Ago 2022)

Programa de opinion de la FOX, no tiene desperdicio.



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D6KWdYTW0AAbF7p.jpg



Cerrará Biden la cadena???


----------



## kelden (23 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Dugin es ese tipo de ultranacionalistas fanático que realmente cree que la madre patria va por encima de todo. Sería muy loco que el propio Dugin estuviera metido en el ajo contra su propia hija pero sólo hay que ver el discurso nacionalista que ha dado.



coño .... como Aznar que se puso una bomba para hacerse la victimilla y echarle la culpa a ETA .....


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> *Sí, hemorroides.*



Quien el chinote de mielda????ya me parecia a mi,lo que estará sufriendo el tontolaba ese....


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En mi opinión y como ya he dicho la explosión la expulso del coche y de las llamas pero no evito que la onda expansiva se cargara sus pulmones.



Creo recordar que había al menos otra persona en el vehículo. Incluso es posible que montase antes, le diese al contacto, y cuando ella se disponía a subir explotase el artefacto. En fin, no podemos mas que especular.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Soy de la opinión que es bastante lógica, que en Kiev no hay ningún "centro de toma de decisiones".
> En primer lugar, porque sería estúpido tener esas estructuras vitales focalizadas en una ciudad tan
> trasparente y cercana. Tanto el payaso y su banda, así como los necesarios 'asesores' occidentales
> y sus movimientos, estarían monitorizados sin problemas.



Es evidente que cuando Rusia habla de atacar "centros de decisiones" no se refiere a Kiev, ni a ningún lugar en Ucrania.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165707



a ver...que la gracia está en que no sea la misma persona...
Joder...es que ni algo tan simple...


----------



## tomac (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esa sería una explicación ¿fuentes?



Tienes las imágenes del cuerpo fuera del vehículo.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Que alguien ponga una foto de la hija de Lavrov. Hacerla algo a esta Diosa sí que sería un pecado y un "nuke winner".



La que vive en Londres a cuerpo de rey?


----------



## kasperle1966 (23 Ago 2022)

*El incidente con Daria Dugina es solo parte de la operación*


Foto T.me / dplatonova

Así que lo que hemos estado advirtiendo recientemente ha sucedido. Un acto terrorista dentro de nuestro país. Asesinato de un ciudadano de nuestro país. Un asesinato que tendrá consecuencias bastante graves para muchos ucranianos y rusos. Un asesinato que cambiará en muchos sentidos la naturaleza de la operación especial. Dejarlo sin respuesta es perder la cara. No creo que ese sea el final. Eso es solo una parte de la operación. Ruidoso, desafiante, pero solo una parte. Mira la cantidad de drones que derriban las defensas aéreas sobre Crimea. Sobre cómo comenzaron a tratar a sus combatientes en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cómo arrojan los cadáveres de soldados y oficiales, cómo literalmente exponen a los soldados recién llamados a nuestra artillería.

Permítanme recordarles que escribí sobre la posibilidad de usar sustancias tóxicas en el Donbás. Luego hablé de Marinka. Pero guardé silencio sobre el uso de proyectiles de guerra química contra nuestras unidades simplemente porque no estaba seguro sobre el suministro de proyectiles estadounidenses a Ucrania. Hoy podemos decirlo directamente. La toxina botulínica se utilizó contra las unidades rusas. Está en la lista de productos químicos prohibidos de la OPAQ. Sin embargo, se sabe que el Ejército de los Estados Unidos tiene proyectiles especiales llenos de esta sustancia. Se pueden usar con lanzagranadas y se pueden usar como cargas para drones. Creo que Ucrania también los tiene, y se usaron.

Y ahí es donde surge un detalle interesante. Estos son los mismos laboratorios que trabajaron en el territorio de Ucrania. En la primavera, Kiev pidió al Pentágono que suministrara equipos de protección personal para los órganos respiratorios y la piel de sustancias tóxicas y factores biológicos dañinos. Hasta donde yo sé, la solicitud fue concedida. A Ucrania le fueron transferidas 200 mil ampollas con antídoto de sustancias tóxicas organofosforadas. De hecho, Kiev ha cruzado la línea y se ha convertido en un estado terrorista.

*¿Por qué mataron a Daria Platonova (Dugina)?*
Leí informes de prensa sobre el ataque. Describen todos los detalles, todas las versiones del socavamiento, pero no dan una respuesta clara a la simple pregunta: ¿por qué? De alguna manera, inmediatamente apareció una versión de que querían matar al padre de Daria. Supuestamente, el azar ayudó y así sucesivamente. Al mismo tiempo, parecen olvidar que la propia Daria era un objetivo muy serio, lo suficientemente conocido como para que su muerte se volviera resonante. Por supuesto, el padre de Daria, el politólogo y filósofo Alexander Dugin, también es un objetivo envidiable para los terroristas. Es imposible descartar la versión del intento de asesinato contra él. Pero tampoco debes detenerte en ello. ¿Por qué? Eso es algo en lo que pensar.

Entonces, un acto terrorista dentro de Rusia. Ucrania niega cualquier participación. Ella lo niega, pero no tiene fe en ella. Las cabezas parlantes en Kiev son demasiado mentirosas. O demasiado inteligentes, pensando que somos idiotas. No tengo miedo de predecir los próximos pasos de Kiev en este caso. Los "idiotas", según Kiev, también tienen ojos y oídos. Ya hoy, el 22 de agosto, en la prensa ucraniana, y luego en la occidental, comenzarán a aparecer materiales sobre los partisanos rusos que comenzaron a luchar contra el régimen dentro del país. Estoy esperando comentarios de nuestros liberales que se han establecido en Occidente de que una nueva revuelta antigubernamental se está gestando en Rusia, una nueva Bolotnaya, si se quiere.

Entiendo que algunos de los lectores ahora están sonriendo. ¿Qué guerrilleros? ¿Qué pantano? Tan pronto como salgan de las grietas, la gente misma los hará pedazos. Piensa que sí. No voy a discutir. Tal vez lo haga. Pero ese no es el punto hoy. ¡De nada! Hoy lo principal es romper nuestro espíritu. ¡Lo principal es que dudemos de nuestra victoria! Para que alguien piense: ¿y si... Recuerde el comienzo de SVO. Cuántos videos se publicaron en los que se filmaron los soldados rusos asesinados. Cuántos videos sobre cómo se burlaron de los rusos que fueron capturados. Respóndete a una simple pregunta: ¿por qué? ¿No es eso lo que nos da miedo? ¿Entonces que las protestas espontáneas contra la SVO comenzaron a surgir en el país? Para que las mujeres rusas no permitan que sus hijos, esposos, padres entren en el Donbass. Para que ellos mismos no vayan a ayudar a los heridos...

No funcionó. Además, estos videos funcionaron al revés. Los rusos solo han reforzado su evaluación de la operación. Y los que están en contra se ven obligados a sentarse en las grietas hoy. En lugar de protestas, los rusos se unieron y se unieron. He escrito sobre esto más de una vez. Hoy, ¿alguien se permitirá decir algo malo sobre los buriatos, tuvanos, osetios, chechenos y representantes de otros pueblos de Rusia? Además, hoy los representantes de las naciones pequeñas son héroes a los ojos de los rusos. Me parece que hoy en día quedan muy pocos políticos en el mundo, y de hecho militares, que creen en la victoria sobre Rusia en el campo de batalla. A pesar de que detrás de Ucrania están los países "más civilizados y democráticos", el bloque militar más poderoso de la OTAN. Por lo tanto, hay una conclusión simple y lógica. Rusia debe ser derrotada desde dentro. Como lo fue con la URSS. Necesitamos romper a los rusos psicológicamente.

Escribí anteriormente que el asesinato de Daria Platonova es solo parte de la operación. Parte de la operación para rompernos psicológicamente. Para convertirnos en esclavos. Permítanme recordarles algunos hechos bien conocidos que confirmarán mis palabras. Entonces, ataca el cuartel general de la Flota del Mar Negro. Y dos veces. ¿Para qué? Después de todo, está claro para un tonto que la sede de la Flota del Mar Negro hoy es solo un edificio. Casi no hay militares allí. Solo seguridad. El resto están donde pertenecen en ese momento. No, el ataque, especialmente el primero, fue diseñado para civiles. ¡La fiesta más importante de Sebastopol tuvo que ser casi cancelada! Sin duda, este es un buen golpe para la población civil no solo de la ciudad del "orgullo de los marineros rusos".

¿Y el bombardeo de Donetsk durante el funeral de Olga Kachura (Korsa)? ¿Qué propósito perseguía? Sí, exactamente lo mismo. Bueno, es imposible conectar el bombardeo de personas que vinieron a despedirse de la heroína con éxitos en el frente. De nuevo, un golpe a la psique. Y no solo los residentes de Donetsk. ¿Y el bombardeo de Kherson? Mismo objetivo. ¿Intento de asesinato del alcalde de Mariupol? Mismo objetivo. La muerte de Daria encaja perfectamente en el panorama general.

*¿Cómo reaccionaron los medios de comunicación en Ucrania y en Occidente? *
Para ser honesto, durante mucho tiempo he llamado a los medios oficiales ucranianos un basurero. Es imposible tomar en serio lo que está escrito y dicho allí. Mentiras sobre mentiras y mentiras impulsadas. Además, entiendo que están cumpliendo la orden de Kiev, pero después de todo, todo tiene límites. Por lo tanto, no quiero escribir nada sobre la reacción allí a la muerte de Daria Platonova. Pero mencionaré a Alexander Dugin. Lo que no leí hoy. De "el principal ideólogo del mundo ruso" a "el hombre que susurra al oído de Putin". No hay necesidad de hablar de humanidad, de arrepentimiento por la muerte de una joven. Como escribí una vez, la tesis de Zelensky de que "no hay buenos rusos" se está implementando en los medios de comunicación ucranianos. La alegría de matar a un ruso...

Un poco más tranquilo a la muerte de Daria reaccionó en Occidente. Los periodistas tratan de parecer más humanos. Pero resulta ser bastante malo. El deseo de "bailar sobre los huesos" domina. Pero en Occidente, tratan a Daria Platonova de manera algo diferente a nosotros. Me he encontrado con tales definiciones con respecto a esta mujer: "propagandista rusa", "hija de un propagandista ruso". No restan valor a los méritos personales de Daria en Occidente. Lees el mensaje y hay una sensación de incomodidad. Es como si un periodista quisiera reírse, pero trata de escribir en serio. Una especie de risa interlínea. Risas porque el asesinato es supuestamente justo. Como el asesinato de algún maníaco. Justo y conveniente. Mata para mejorar la vida de los demás...

Pero el propio Alexander Dugin para Occidente es un "místico neonazi", "filósofo racista de ultraderecha" (el británico The Sun), "el Rasputín de Putin" (The Telegraph). Y aquí está la BBC y otros medios "honestos": Se supone que el objetivo del ataque fue su padre, el filósofo ruso Alexander Dugin, quien es considerado el "cerebro de Putin". Su filosofía antioccidental y ultranacionalista se ha convertido en la ideología política dominante de Rusia y ha ayudado a dar forma a la política exterior expansionista de Vladimir Putin, especialmente en Ucrania. "Dugin es un nacionalista ruso de extrema derecha que ayudó a dar forma a la base ideológica para la invasión rusa de Ucrania. (The Washington Post). Dugin fue el principal arquitecto del concepto de Putin del "mundo ruso" (The Daily Beast).

Estoy seguro de que incluso ahora, cuando se escucha el nombre de Alexander Dugin, la mayoría de los lectores se sintieron incómodos. Cómo, no sabía casi nada sobre una persona así. Sí, a veces aparecía en las pantallas de televisión, pero en general no decía nada interesante. Y en la naturaleza científica, una persona simple no quería escalar.

De hecho, Dugin es más conocido en Occidente que en Rusia. Todos los epítetos, todo el odio oculto hacia este hombre surgieron simplemente porque es uno de los pocos filósofos y politólogos que sabe muchos idiomas– 20, según fuentes abiertas, por lo que dio entrevistas libremente a publicaciones occidentales. Al mismo tiempo, Dugin no tiene nada que ver con Putin. Decir que Occidente no sabe esto es una tontería. Todo ha estado claro para todos durante mucho tiempo. Pero esta claridad no encaja en el panorama general, en el estado de ánimo general de Occidente. Una cosa es el ideólogo de Putin, pero otra es solo un filósofo y politólogo.

Aquí está la opinión del británico The Guardian sobre el papel de Alexander Dugin en la vida de nuestro país. El diario admite que no está entre los "cercanos al presidente", pero: El Kremlin todavía usaba a Dugin a través de los medios estatales. A veces abrazó su ideología agresiva y a veces lo usó para desacreditar los llamados a un nacionalismo más agresivo en la política rusa.

*¿Por qué no funcionó de nuevo?*
El asesinato de Daria Platonova no quedará sin respuesta. Sí, resultó como resultó. En lugar de su padre, su hija fue asesinada. Y qué grande fue todo concebido. Los titulares de los periódicos occidentales y ucranianos parecían elegantes: "En Rusia, los partisanos hicieron estallar al principal ideólogo del Kremlin", "El pueblo de Rusia noqueó el cerebro del Kremlin", etc. Y todo esto en la víspera del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania. ¿Cómo podría promoverse el tema "Ucrania, Occidente y la parte sana de los rusos contra la tiranía de Putin"? El poder en Rusia es débil si no protegió ni siquiera al teórico más importante del mundo ruso. ¡Esto significa que las acciones conjuntas de Ucrania, Occidente y la oposición interna en Rusia definitivamente ganarán!

Ahora sobre la primera frase, sobre la respuesta al asesinato de nuestra parte. No puedo ni quiero decirle a las autoridades qué hacer y cuándo hacerlo. Por eso tiene el poder de saber más y tomar decisiones. Voy a dar mi opinión. Primero, debemos dejar de hablar sobre el amor y la amistad de todos con todos. Cansado, palabra correcta. Se trata de hermandad, tenemos proyectiles y misiles contra civiles. Durante mucho tiempo he tenido claro que toda esta charla sobre el hecho de que necesitamos discutir algo con Kiev es la tontería habitual de Moska en un elefante. ¿De qué hablar si no quieren hablar con nosotros? ¿O los ucranianos nos amarán por tirar de caucho hoy? No, nos van a matar...
En segundo lugar, ¿tal vez deberíamos dejar de decir que podemos? ¿Tal vez es hora de mojarse en el mundo real? Solo tómalo y humedécelo. No para sacudir el aire, sino para golpear. El amor por el mundo entre los luchadores surge más a menudo cuando "el chupón sangra". ¿Cuántos rusos todavía tienen que morir para que estos mismos centros de toma de decisiones desaparezcan?
En tercer lugar, ¿por qué el Estado no cumple con sus obligaciones de proteger a sus propios ciudadanos, de garantizar nuestra seguridad? El enemigo debe entender que es imposible tratar con nuestros ciudadanos como lo hicieron con Daria Platonova. Eso dolerá a cambio.
Cuarto, ¿tal vez sea suficiente hablar de armas de alta precisión suministradas por Occidente? No hay necesidad de contar historias de miedo sobre el hecho de que es muy difícil luchar. Apague el GPS y toda esta alta precisión se volverá ordinaria. Entiendo que muchos de nuestros sistemas están vinculados al Sistema de Posicionamiento Global, pero también existe nuestro sistema.
Quinto, ya hoy hay opiniones de que los artistas serán encontrados y todo se detendrá allí. Por desgracia, una opinión completamente justificada. Con demasiada frecuencia esto sucede. Es necesario "arrancar la cabeza", no "las manos".

Y finalmente, aquellos que esperan que "aguanten, se enamoren" están muy equivocados. No aguantará y no se enamorará. Sí, viviremos codo con codo con los ucranianos. Al igual que con los bálticos, polacos y otros. Solo vecinos, pero ya no hermanos... Una persona tiene una memoria completamente diferente a la de una carpa o una sombría...

Autor: Alejandro Staver

*https://topwar.ru/200648-ubit-uvere...t-dari-duginoj-vsego-lish-chast-operacii.html*


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Programa de opinion de la FOX, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa, esa imagen no es en USA, es Europa.

¿Dónde?. No en las Islas Británicas tampoco, ni Australia o Nueva Zelanda, es Europa continental casi al 100%, o con muy poca probabilidad podría ser algún país de Sudamérica.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Lo mismo no ha sido un atentado y la hija de Dugin simplemente era fumadora.
Ya sabemos que el tabaco ruso mata...


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Insultos de la rata @rejon 
Tontolaba
Tontorron
Chino de mielda
¿seguro que este escremento no es una tia? ningún tio emplea tales epítetos...espera, a que va a ser el trans de Ferreras...


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Tienes las imágenes del cuerpo fuera del vehículo.



No las he visto, por eso pido fuentes ¿podrías aportar enlace? por favor.


----------



## McNulty (23 Ago 2022)

No sé porque, pero Septiembre va a ser duro para los pobres ukros carne de cañón.

Rusia está preparando una ofensiva fuerte. Hasta pakistán está avisando a sus ciudadanos de que se piren de allí. Amén de las colas de coches en kiev, saliendo de la ciudad en masa.



mazuste dijo:


> Entiendo que faltan, todavía, bastantes turbulencias en el mundo en los próximos tiempos,
> sin embargo, a mi juicio, Ucrania ha sido designado es el lugar donde el Imperio de EEUU
> va a doblar la rodilla. Es un tic no superado del fracaso en la 2ª guerra. Hay una facción
> imperial en los EE.UU. que preferiría dejar de lado esa rémora y dirigir la atención a China.
> ...



Con China hay menos huevos todavía. Ya en Ucrania no están teniendo cojones de meter tropa yankee contra los ruskies, porque saben que el domino ruso es total, imagínate una guerra proxy con China. Los chinos conquistarían taiwan y medio japón si a los gusanos se les ocurre hacer alguna tontería.

Es lo que dices, lo de Ukrania representa el fin de la hegemonía militar americana, y por tanto occidental. Por eso es tan importante este conflicto.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

La fiestera de Helsinki


----------



## tomac (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No las he visto, por eso pido fuentes ¿podrías aportar enlace? por favor.



Ni idea, las vi por twitter, eran bastante gore.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Insultos de la rata @rejon
> Tontolaba
> Tontorron
> Chino de mielda
> ¿seguro que este escremento no es una tia? ningún tio emplea tales epítetos...espera, a que va a ser el trans de Ferreras...



El cono de tu madre!! chocho asqueroso!! ...podria ser perfectamente una mujer... o alguien con un padre ausente XD


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Insultos de la rata @rejon
> Tontolaba
> Tontorron
> Chino de mielda
> ¿seguro que este escremento no es una tia? ningún tio emplea tales epítetos...espera, a que va a ser el trans de Ferreras...




Eso se lo dices a tu chinita,,,,,que veras que corte te llevas.......rata de cloaca


----------



## Zappa (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La fiestera de Helsinki


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esa es otra, sin energía el estado nación se desintegra, no te preocupes que para reventar gente siempre hay gasoil.



Por eso el Kremlin apoya fervorosamente y financia desde hace mucho todo lo que beneficie a la dependencia externa de un país en cuanto a energía se refiere.
Las pegatinas inmundas de "nucleares no gracias" se pagaban en rublos.
El PEN abominó de la energía nuclear en pos de energías fósiles que debíamos importar.
Sólo quedaba, una vez plantada la semilla del mal, que fructificase.
Y míranos ahora: Toda la puta progremierda llorando como nenazas porque van a pasar frío este invierno y no habrá gasolina para los coches, serán electricos pero no habrá electricidad porque hemos cerrado las nucleares.
Un plan perfecto eh, amigo Putin?
Mis dieses por haber convencido a todos estos hijos de la gran puta imberbes, milenials y demás admiradores de Walt Disney.
IMBÉCILES, tenéis lo que habéis pedido a gritos.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (23 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Programa de opinion de la FOX, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, en los USA y occidente en general no cerraran o censuraran una cadena, quedaría muy feo si hacen eso.

Lo que harán simplemente es decir a los anunciantes que si apoyan al medio de comunicación les quitaran ayudas o quizá les vaya una inspección del fisco a ver que tal.
Enviarán a sus "guerreros del teclado" y sus hordas de NPCs a hacer "cyberbulling" al mas puro estilo Facuo.
Les harán el vacío a los presentadores, productores o hasta los maquilladores que tengan relación con la cadena.
Condenaran a la muerte civil a todo aquel que ose apoyar cualquier cosa que se salga de la línea oficial.
Vamos, la cultura de la cancelación que se estila tanto por occidente estos últimos años.

Al menos, en los lugares del mundo que censuran, van de cara...


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Por eso el Kremlin apoya fervorosamente y financia desde hace mucho todo lo que beneficie a la dependencia externa de un país en cuanto a energía se refiere.
> Las pegatinas inmundas de "nucleares no gracias" se pagaban en rublos.
> El PEN abominó de la energía nuclear en pos de energías fósiles que debíamos importar.
> Sólo quedaba, una vez plantada la semilla del mal, que fructificase.
> ...



Solo un pequeño detalle que desmonta tu tocho...el uranio de tales centrales viene deee..¡tachan! ¡Rusia!.


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La que vive en Londres a cuerpo de rey?



Creo que solo tiene una. Si quieres hacerme sufrir, ponme entonces fotos de la hija de Zapatero...que eso sí que es otanico de lo peor.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

En el ejército orco no quiere luchar ni su puta madre .


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Ago 2022)

Primera grieta en la presa...


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Y ademas:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> A ver, en los USA y occidente en general no cerraran o censuraran una cadena, quedaría muy feo si hacen eso.
> 
> Lo que harán simplemente es decir a los anunciantes que si apoyan al medio de comunicación les quitaran ayudas o quizá les vaya una inspección del fisco a ver que tal.
> Enviarán a sus "guerreros del teclado" y sus hordas de NPCs a hacer "cyberbulling" al mas puro estilo Facuo.
> ...



RT está censurada, ha sido eliminada de Movistar+ y sustituida por un canal ucraniano (canal 135)…es lo que hay en este país.

Madurar hijos, estamos en una dictadura…cuando fuí joven ya viví en una, ahora de viejo en otra.


----------



## SkywalkerAND (23 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> RT está censurada, ha sido eliminada de Movistar+ y sustituida por un canal ucraniano (canal 135)…es lo que hay en este país.



Bueno, me refería mas a canales nacionales y locales


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> A ver, en los USA y occidente en general no cerraran o censuraran una cadena, quedaría muy feo si hacen eso.
> 
> Lo que harán simplemente es decir a los anunciantes que si apoyan al medio de comunicación les quitaran ayudas o quizá les vaya una inspección del fisco a ver que tal.
> Enviarán a sus "guerreros del teclado" y sus hordas de NPCs a hacer "cyberbulling" al mas puro estilo Facuo.
> ...



No estemos tan seguros ¿acaso no censuraron en Twitter al mismísimo presidente de EEUU? Creo que antes de la debacle de este sistema, de su implosión tele-dirigida, veremos cosas tremendas.


----------



## Impresionante (23 Ago 2022)

*Bulgaria dice que las conversaciones para reanudar el suministro de gas ruso son "inevitables"*

SOFÍA, 22 ago (Reuters) - El ministro interino de Energía de Bulgaria dijo que era "inevitable" que el país balcánico hablara sobre la reanudación de los envíos de gas con la rusa Gazprom (GAZP.MM) que se detuvieron en abril, luego de que el gobierno prometiera asegurar suministros adecuados para el invierno.

Rossen Hristov no dijo cuándo comenzarán las negociaciones con la empresa rusa, pero dijo que serían necesarias para asegurar gas más barato para el país.

Publicidad · Desplázate para continuar
"Dadas las demandas de las empresas y los sindicatos, en realidad, las conversaciones con Gazprom para renovar los suministros son inevitables", dijo Hristov a los periodistas.

El país de la Unión Europea había estado cubriendo más del 90% de sus necesidades de gas con entregas rusas hasta abril, cuando Gazprom cortó el suministro a Bulgaria por la negativa del gobierno anterior a pagar en rublos.

Su contrato a largo plazo con Gazprom vence a finales de 2022.

Cientos de búlgaros han realizado protestas contra el gobierno interino desde que asumió el cargo el 2 de agosto, preocupados de que funcione para reanudar el suministro de gas ruso y una vez más aumente la influencia del Kremlin sobre la economía.

El embajador de Rusia en Bulgaria dijo el domingo que las entregas de gas a Bulgaria podrían reanudarse si había una voluntad política de Sofía, y reiteró que los pagos deberían ser en rublos.

En la actualidad, el país, que necesita unos 3.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al año, obtiene 1 bcm al año de Azerbaiyán y compra el resto en el mercado.

Los precios de la gasolina al por mayor han subido un 60% a unos 300 levas (153,44 dólares) por megavatio hora en agosto.

Las organizaciones empresariales y los sindicatos dijeron que los altos precios del gas estaban afectando a la industria y pidieron al gobierno que busque formas de reanudar las importaciones de gas ruso, que serían más baratas que comprar en el mercado abierto.

Sofía está iniciando conversaciones con Azerbaiyán esta semana para aumentar los suministros azeríes y también discutirá las entregas con los comerciantes de gas turcos, dijo Hristov.

El gobierno interino decidió sellar un acuerdo con la compañía de gas estadounidense Cheniere por solo un cargamento de gas natural licuado para octubre, diciendo que no podía asegurar espacios en las terminales de GNL a precios asequibles para los otros seis cargamentos asegurados por el Gabinete anterior.

Información de Tsvetelia Tsolova; Editado por Edmund Blair y Jan Harvey


----------



## Hermericus (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo un pequeño detalle que desmonta tu tocho...el uranio de tales centrales viene deee..¡tachan! ¡Rusia!.



Mas bien de Niger y Kazastan.

Francia ya ha abandonado Mali al islamismo y traslada sus tropas a Niger.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Por eso el Kremlin apoya fervorosamente y financia desde hace mucho todo lo que beneficie a la dependencia externa de un país en cuanto a energía se refiere.
> Las pegatinas inmundas de "nucleares no gracias" se pagaban en rublos.
> El PEN abominó de la energía nuclear en pos de energías fósiles que debíamos importar.
> Sólo quedaba, una vez plantada la semilla del mal, que fructificase.
> ...



Calicrates, eres un grandísimo capullo, si ya, en occidente van a dejar hacer campañas a la URRS.

Mira la energía nucelar NUNCA a sido rentable y robaba mucho dinero a otros castuzos premium.

INSULTA A SU QUERIDA MADRE QUE PARA ESO LO HA PARIDO.


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mas bien de Niger y Kazastan.
> 
> Francia ya ha abandonado Mali al islamismo y traslada sus tropas a Niger.



Niger es zona follacabra y Kazastan es zona rusa.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esta imagen la ha compartido el gobierno ruso, o simplemente ha aparecido por ahí?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165845



Con esa resolución puede ser una foto o la recompresaión de un escaneo. Para un KYC vale, pero poco más, en los 90 se escaneaba ya a mucha más resolución.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Calicrates, eres un grandísimo capullo, si ya, en occidente van a dejar hacer campañas a la URRS.
> 
> Mira la energía nucelar NUNCA a sido rentable y robaba mucho dinero a otros castuzos premium.
> 
> INSULTA A SU QUERIDA MADRE QUE PARA ESO LO HA PARIDO.



En la energía nuclear hay una variable de coste, que solo se ven en seminarios universitarios muy restringidos … lo que tenemos que gastar en mantener a buen recaudo los residuos, que deberán asumir nuestros herederos durante generaciones. Cuando uno ve los números reales es para llorar…


----------



## Hermericus (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Niger es zona follacabra y Kazastan es zona rusa.



Pero Francia controla la capital y las minas. España ha enviado tropas a Niger , no se si ahora mismo las hay.


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Primera grieta en la presa...



Perfil del PROUCROPITECO/COVILERDO/OTANERO = DEFICIENTE MENTAL


*Marzo 2020 = Aplaudir a las 20:00 h.*


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Ago 2022)

meanwhile otra victima


----------



## llabiegu (23 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Granizo de fuego sobre las posiciones de los terroristas ucranianos de día y de noche: las tripulaciones rusas de los MLRS trabajando
> 
> Vídeo: TC Zvezda (_en el enlace_)
> 
> ...



Parece que va a haber tormenta....


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

ASB Military News. t.me/asbmil/4265
*>Una gran cantidad de sistemas antiaéreos de largo alcance, así como paraguas completos*
_* de sistemas SHORAD se acumulan en Bielorrusia, todo ello con el fin de cubrir Ucrania.
Los campos de aviación bielorrusos están mostrando una gran actividad de las Fuerzas rusas.

>Esto sugiere que Rusia se está preparando para un ataque a gran escala contra Ucrania.
EEUU también sugirió que Rusia se está preparando para algo grande, un "gran ataque" 
contra Ucrania.

>Mirando las imágenes de satélite, hay una actividad inusual en Bielorrusia, aunque no vemos 
ningún indicio claro de un "ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a Ucrania", al menos todavía.
Se han visto convoyes bielorrusos por todo el país, llevando equipos a diferentes aeródromos.
Podemos confirmar una actividad inusual en el aeródromo de Ziabrovka, que está a unos 40 km 
de las fronteras ucranianas.
Vimos 12 sistemas S-400 con alrededor de 40 misiles para ellos, y es probable que se entreguen
más según los informes logísticos de Bielorrusia.
Se trata de una cantidad irreal de S400, algo que no es normal en un solo lugar.
También se han desplegado múltiples radares KASTA 2E2 y 48Y6 Podlyot.
También se han puesto en servicio 2 sistemas Pantsir S1 en el aeródromo.*_
*FIN DE LA CITA.*


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esta imagen la ha compartido el gobierno ruso, o simplemente ha aparecido por ahí?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165845



Es un montaje para mí evidente.
Lo que veis a continuación es una superposición de los dos sellos. No sólo están perfectamente verticales, sino que están LOS DOS perfectamente verticales (el que los ha puesto no se ha molestado en girarlos, eso habría sido todo). O mucha precisión tuvo la mano del funcionario, o tienen una máquina selladora...

(EDITO: vistos otros documentos, parece ser que ocurre lo mismo, así que es posible que tengan ese cacharro)


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Creo que solo tiene una. Si quieres hacerme sufrir, ponme entonces fotos de la hija de Zapatero...que eso sí que es otanico de lo peor.



Pero vive en Londres, deberías saberlo...en casa del....enemigo! chan chan chan chan.....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero Francia controla la capital y las minas. España ha enviado tropas a Niger , no se si ahora mismo las hay.



Pues solo esperar a que salten por los aires algún camión pesado y se acabó ola rentabilidad.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> coño .... como Aznar que se puso una bomba para hacerse la victimilla y echarle la culpa a ETA .....



Tu PUTA madre.
No tienes ni idea de lo que pasó.
Tu afirmación es jurídicamente punible, lo sabías?


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> >Esto sugiere que Rusia se está preparando para un ataque a gran escala contra Ucrania.
> EEUU también sugirió que Rusia se está preparando para algo grande, un "gran ataque"
> contra Ucrania.



Quizás declaren "zona de exclusión aérea" el cielo de Ucrania (los S-400 y 500 pueden hacerlo).


----------



## Discordante (23 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás declaren "zona de exclusión aérea" el cielo de Ucrania (los S-400 y 500 pueden hacerlo).



No pueden porque si no ya lo habrian hecho.


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

Tiempo en BERLIN. Ya empieza el fresquito en breve.Ducharse con agua fría con una noche a 12 grados...les va a dejar a las alemanas el cuerpo para hacer un "free de niples" a lo Jennifer Alliston. ￼


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tu PUTA madre.
> No tienes ni idea de lo que pasó.
> Tu afirmación es jurídicamente punible, lo sabías?



Pues si,se ha pasao 100 pueblos,se quiere hacer el graciosillo y pasa lo que pasa....que mete la pata hasta el corvejon......


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No estemos tan seguros ¿acaso no censuraron en Twitter al mismísimo presidente de EEUU? Creo que antes de la debacle de este sistema, de su implosión tele-dirigida, veremos cosas tremendas.



Estoy de acuerdo. Hace tiempo que se pasaron las líneas de reconocer los errores de base y bajar la cabeza y tal, y sólo queda el esperpento. Lloraremos por lo que nos pase, *pero lo que nos vamos a reir*...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Ago 2022)

La finlandesa es un filón.
Es la Boris Johnson escandinava.
Menuda guarra ella y sus amigas





__





La primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, se enfrenta a una nueva polémica por una fiesta en la residencia oficial: "Soy un ser humano, aspiro a la alegría"


La primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, enfrenta una nueva polémica tras difundirse este martes en las redes sociales una foto subida de tono de dos amigas suyas en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero vive en Londres, deberías saberlo...en casa del....enemigo! chan chan chan chan.....



Vivir lo que se dice vivir....Es como los de Bilbao...vive dónde le sale del coño ya te digo yo.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ASB Military News. t.me/asbmil/4265
> *>Una gran cantidad de sistemas antiaéreos de largo alcance, así como paraguas completos*
> _* de sistemas SHORAD se acumulan en Bielorrusia, todo ello con el fin de cubrir Ucrania.
> Los campos de aviación bielorrusos están mostrando una gran actividad de las Fuerzas rusas.
> ...



Si fuera como la ocasión anterior, lo que tenemos que mirar es qué se estaría acumulando en Polonia, Finlandia y las repúblicas bálticas. En esta operación especial se encontraron no pocos generales "retirados" de la OTAN al ladito del Dombass.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo un pequeño detalle que desmonta tu tocho...el uranio de tales centrales viene deee..¡tachan! ¡Rusia!.



España...tachan tachan tiene reservas de uranio para consumo propio hasta aburrir, o no lo sabías?
Tu de geografía... mal, no?
Anda y aprende dónde se encuentran los mayores yacimientos de Uranio en Europa:

¿Por qué no usa España su uranio? Hay reservas para cubrir todo el suministro y no depender de Rusia

Y sabes quiénes se oponen frontalmente a la explotación de esas minas?
TACHAN TACHAN TACHAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!!!!
Pues los que están a nómina del Kremlin: Pseudoefologhistas e incluso Greenpeace que celebra con gran alborozo la prohibición gubernamental para ahogar y hacer rentables las nucleares nacionales e incluso extranjeras:

La minería de uranio en España: una historia con final feliz


----------



## Abstenuto (23 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esta imagen la ha compartido el gobierno ruso, o simplemente ha aparecido por ahí?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165845



Al parecer procede de una web (ahora caída o definitivamente eliminada) donde se recopilaban datos y documentos de miembros de Azov


----------



## rejon (23 Ago 2022)

Veremos lo que pasa, pero de USA no se puede dudar en cuanto a las intenciones del crimínal Putin, el topor es bueno.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tu PUTA madre.
> No tienes ni idea de lo que pasó.
> Tu afirmación es jurídicamente punible, lo sabías?



¿Acusar de mentir a un tipejo que repetidamente mintió y encubrió un crimen contra la humanidad de algo es punible? Bonita democracia hemos dejado.


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tu PUTA madre.
> No tienes ni idea de lo que pasó.
> Tu afirmación es jurídicamente punible, lo sabías?



Lo que pasó es que hubo una explosión en la que murió una mujer.

Del resto, a la luz de lo que llevamos visto a fecha 2022, de la inocencia perdida desde 1996 hasta hoy, podemos creernos de la misa la mitad, de la mitad la media, y de la media un cuarto.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Tiempo en BERLIN. Ya empieza el fresquito en breve.Ducharse con agua fría con una noche a 12 grados...les va a dejar a las alemanas el cuerpo para hacer un "free de niples" a lo Jennifer Alliston. ￼



13º C de minina ya necesitas edredón para dormir pero aun no calefacción, salvo que te despiertes a las seis de la mañana aun así tampoco es muy necesaria la calefacción, máximo un calefactor en la ducha durante cinco o diez minutos.


----------



## Como El Agua (23 Ago 2022)

La Embajada de la República Islámica de Pakistán en Ucrania envía una alerta instando a todos sus ciudadanos a abandonar el país lo más rápido posible.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La finlandesa es un filón.
> Es la Boris Johnson escandinava.
> Menuda guarra ella y sus amigas
> 
> ...



No, hay una gran diferencia con Boris Johnson.....es mujer.

Hoy en las noticias culpaban a la ultraderecha por obligarla a hacerse un test de drogas (aunque nadie la haya obligado) mientras aseguraban que cuando un hombre aparecia en rueda de prensa ebrio nadie le decía nada y que era un doble rasero que etc etc

La prensa no solo no la está cuestionando como harían de ser un hombre, si no que en cuatro días puede que sea un idolo del feminismo....por supuesto culpando al heteropatriarcado de que ella no sepa salir sin emborracharse y liandola incluso en una residencia oficial o dejando que el primero que se arrima le meta mano (su marido estará contento, porque a saber como terminó aquello si se dejaba comer el cuello delante de todo el mundo) Es el mundo actual, si lo hace un hombre es un golfo y un vividor al que hay que crucificar (en el caso de Boris Johnson con toda la razón) si lo hace una mujer, es el maravilloso feminismo que hay que aplaudir y quien la cuestione....es misógino y de ultraderecha.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Calicrates, eres un grandísimo capullo, si ya, en occidente van a dejar hacer campañas a la URRS.
> 
> Mira la energía nucelar NUNCA a sido rentable y robaba mucho dinero a otros castuzos premium.
> 
> INSULTA A SU QUERIDA MADRE QUE PARA ESO LO HA PARIDO.



Tu debes de ser el hijodeputa mentiroso que afirmaba que Aznar se puso él mismo una bomba en su propio coche, no?
Menudo capullo! quién te va a creer?
Quizás un juez? ten en cuenta de que ha sido presidente del gobierno y esa afirmación tuya es muy grave.
Qué sabes de mí? de tí se puede saber todo.


----------



## magufone (23 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Luego tendrán que afrontar las consecuencias. Que no lloren. Llevan muchos años recibiendo dinero de usa, eu y Rusia y aún se prestan a esto.



Estonia será moneda de cambio; a los anglos no le dolerán prendas para sacrificar un peón. Los unicos que no se han enterado todavia son los estonios.
Y los estonios se preguntarán _pur queeee.

_


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

Corre la voz de que varias embajadas en Ucrania están emitiendo órdenes de evacuación urgente.









Security Alert - U.S. Embassy Kyiv, Ukraine


Location: Ukraine Event: The Department of State has information that Russia is stepping up efforts to launch strikes against Ukraine’s civilian




ua.usembassy.gov


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> España...tachan tachan tiene reservas de uranio para consumo propio hasta aburrir, o no lo sabías?
> Tu de geografía... mal, no?
> Anda y aprende dónde se encuentran los mayores yacimientos de Uranio en Europa:
> 
> ...



Bueno, pero el uranio hay que procesarlo y enriquecerlo.

¿España tiene la capacidad de hacerlo?


----------



## risto mejido (23 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Bueno, pero el uranio hay que procesarlo y enriquecerlo.
> 
> ¿España tiene la capacidad de hacerlo?



Si, en Jaén hubo una fábrica ahora cerrada, no es tecnológicamente muy complicado, aqui La fábrica qu hubo no tenía muchas medidas de seguridad que digamos, fue una chapuza, pero con las medidas de seguridad de hoy día no habría problema


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Vivir lo que se dice vivir....Es como los de Bilbao...vive dónde le sale del coño ya te digo yo.



Si tienes dinero vives en Londres, ya te lo digo yo....


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Ago 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Si, en Jaén hubo una fábrica ahora cerrada, no es tecnológicamente muy complicado, aqui La fábrica qu hubo no tenía muchas medidas de seguridad que digamos, fue una chapuza, pero con las medidas de seguridad de hoy día no habría problema



¿Eso es un sí pero no?


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si fuera como la ocasión anterior, lo que tenemos que mirar es qué se estaría acumulando en Polonia, Finlandia y las repúblicas bálticas. En esta operación especial se encontraron no pocos generales "retirados" de la OTAN al ladito del Dombass.



De todos modos, con pinzas, porque las fuentes que usa son occidentales...


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si tienes dinero vives en Londres, ya te lo digo yo....



Si tienes dinero vives bien en cualquier parte, y mejor que en Londres, ya te lo digo yo...


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

Con estos no se puede hacer otra cosa, se esconden en la ciudad,

Avdiivka 









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Es un montaje para mí evidente.
> Lo que veis a continuación es una superposición de los dos sellos. No sólo están perfectamente verticales, sino que están LOS DOS perfectamente verticales (el que los ha puesto no se ha molestado en girarlos, eso habría sido todo). O mucha precisión tuvo la mano del funcionario, o tienen una máquina selladora...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165924



Mi pregunta es ¿qué clase de documento es ese? pues he estado mirando en Internet y no se parece ni al actual DNI ucraniano, ni al pasaporte, ni al carnet de conducir de allá.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (23 Ago 2022)

Parece que lo de las evacuaciones estaría relacionado con la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.

Deputy U.S. delegate to the United Nations: We are in danger of a nuclear disaster provoked by Russia, which is the one to defuse the danger.

Delegado adjunto de EE. UU. ante las Naciones Unidas: Estamos en peligro de un desastre nuclear provocado por Rusia, que es la que debe desactivar el peligro.




Puede que esto no ocurra:


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Acusar de mentir a un tipejo que repetidamente mintió y encubrió un crimen contra la humanidad de algo es punible? Bonita democracia hemos dejado.



Vaya! otro tontolaba superjuez.
Ni caso.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Por eso el Kremlin apoya fervorosamente y financia desde hace mucho todo lo que beneficie a la dependencia externa de un país en cuanto a energía se refiere.
> Las pegatinas inmundas de "nucleares no gracias" se pagaban en rublos.
> El PEN abominó de la energía nuclear en pos de energías fósiles que debíamos importar.
> Sólo quedaba, una vez plantada la semilla del mal, que fructificase.
> ...



1° Rusia exporta el 50% de Uranio del planeta.
2° La UE está poniéndose sanciones a sí misma y limitando el uso del gas... para no comprárselo a Rusia.

Es decir, justo lo contrario de lo que has dicho. En mi opinión, la estupidez progre se justifica simplemente en que son gilipollas. No hace falta buscar conspiraciones.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vaya! otro tontolaba superjuez.
> Ni caso.



No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, bueno, sí, el se ciega cobrando.


----------



## tomac (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Parece que lo de las evacuaciones estaría relacionado con la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.
> 
> Deputy U.S. delegate to the United Nations: We are in danger of a nuclear disaster provoked by Russia, which is the one to defuse the danger.
> 
> ...




Si hay lío en Zaporiyia ahora ya tengo claro por culpa de quien sería.


----------



## Expected (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> 13º C de minina ya necesitas edredón para dormir pero aun no calefacción, salvo que te despiertes a las seis de la mañana aun así tampoco es muy necesaria la calefacción, máximo un calefactor en la ducha durante cinco o diez minutos.



calefacción no....pero salir de una duchita fría y estar en pelotas en el baño con 13 grados fuera toda la noche...ya da para acordarse de Olaf.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Parece que lo de las evacuaciones estaría relacionado con la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.
> 
> Deputy U.S. delegate to the United Nations: We are in danger of a nuclear disaster provoked by Russia, which is the one to defuse the danger.
> 
> ...



Estirando el chicle dialéctico como con el ataque a Santiago de Cuba.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Flipo que no corten la circulación y estando el cadaver de cuerpo presente, creo es una sábana blanca en medio de la calzada sin acotamiento??? no tengo tiempo de fijarme bien en el vídeo.
Si es así vaya organización! y qué rápido acudió el padre! edito: Venían juntos del festival Tradition.



Creo que es un fotograma momentos después del atentado:


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

200 personas en el funeral.
No ha habido masas enfervorecidas pidiendo genocidios como el papá.


----------



## Pedro12 (23 Ago 2022)

*La televisión rusa sobre los costes de la transición energética y el "invierno mortal"

https://apolut.net/das-russische-fernsehen-ueber-die-kosten-der-energiewende-und-den-toedlichen-winter-von-thomas-roeper/*

_Un punto de vista de _*Thomas Röper.*

_La política energética del gobierno alemán es digna de atención, porque se invirtieron más de 100 mil millones en la transición energética, justo para que Alemania ahora se enfrente a un colapso energético. Los reportajes de los corresponsales de la televisión rusa desde Alemania son cada vez más claros, sobre todo a la dirección de los Verdes. Y su política energética. Se puede decir que el corresponsal ruso siente cada vez más que está informando desde un manicomio, como demostró una vez más su informe de la revista semanal de noticias de la televisión rusa del domingo. He traducido el informe para que pueda decidir por sí mismo si lo he redactado con demasiada dureza o si el informe le da la impresión de que el corresponsal ruso se está quedando cada vez más sin palabras._

*Inicio de la traducción:

El resultado del experimento energético europeo es un invierno mortal*

Noticias refrescantes para Europa llegaron el jueves del servicio de prensa de Gazprom de Rusia. A partir del 31 de agosto, el último compresor de gas se apagará durante tres días para mantenimiento programado: “Según la documentación técnica de Siemens, el grupo electrógeno debe recibir servicio cada 1.000 horas, lo que incluye: inspección de la carcasa en busca de grietas, agujeros, deformación, huellas de quemaduras y limpieza de la carcasa/cuerpo; Inspeccionar los sistemas de ventilación de suministro de aceite, aire y productos de combustión en busca de fugas, verificar las conexiones y eliminar las causas de las fugas; Comprobado el funcionamiento de las válvulas de seguridad y el ajuste del sistema de control del flujo de aire", dijo Gazprom en un comunicado.

Esto detendrá por completo el tránsito de gas ruso a través del gasoducto Nord Stream por el momento. Y esto no es culpa de Rusia, después de todo, después de la reparación en Canadá, la otra turbina no fue devuelta oficialmente a Gazprom con el cumplimiento de todos los trámites contractuales. Además, los alemanes no están listos para poner en marcha el nuevo Nord Stream 2 con nuevas turbinas. (Nota del traductor: los detalles sobre por qué la turbina no se puede traer de Alemania a Rusia se pueden encontrar aquí )

*Un informe de nuestro corresponsal en Alemania.*

La noticia de que la única turbina operativa de Nord Stream 1 se cerrará el 31 de agosto por mantenimiento que durará hasta el 2 de septiembre hizo que los precios del gas en Europa subieran de inmediato $ 200 a $ 2,700 dólares por mil metros cúbicos. Pero incluso 2.500 eran prácticamente impagables, por lo que se puede decir que nada ha cambiado.

El canciller Scholz había viajado a Noruega la semana anterior con exactamente el mismo resultado: pensó que allí encontraría cantidades adicionales de gas. Los noruegos dijeron que no tenían ninguno, así que no había ninguno. La negativa cortés y la decepción sonaron así: _"Noruega está brindando el máximo que podemos brindar y hemos podido aumentarlo en comparación con lo previsto".

"Estoy muy agradecido con usted y con el gobierno noruego por mostrar su voluntad de expandir las capacidades de producción tan rápidamente y llevar lo técnicamente factible al límite",_ dijo Scholz. Planea probar suerte en Canadá a fines de agosto, pero su colega Trudeau ha reducido drásticamente sus expectativas, advirtiendo que si bien Canadá puede enviar buenos deseos a Alemania, no puede enviar gas.

El canciller simplemente no logra hacer feliz a la población, y eso tiene consecuencias: cuando se reúne con los ciudadanos, a Scholz le resulta difícil hacerse entender. (Nota del traductor: El artículo muestra imágenes del "diálogo civil" en el que Scholz fue abucheado tanto hace unos días que no se podía entender) El 37 por ciento de los ciudadanos está insatisfecho con Scholz, y otro 44 por ciento podría unirse a ellos en otoño. Las razones de la disminución de la popularidad son variadas, pero la razón principal es que hay muy poca evidencia de que el Canciller tenga algo bajo control y pueda influir en algo.

¿Cuánto costará la electricidad y la calefacción? En los periódicos hay una mezcolanza de cifras y cada día hay una nueva predicción aún más aterradora que la anterior. La última noticia es que Tagesspiegel informa que las personas que viven en casas de su propiedad, construidas con tecnología antigua y sin aislamiento moderno, pagarán 12.000 euros en servicios públicos este año. Esa es una suma astronómica incluso para las clase media alemana, que se calcula sobre la base de 25 centavos por kilovatio hora. Pero, ¿dónde hay estos precios?

En Berlín, la tarifa es actualmente de casi 29 centavos por kilovatio hora. El miércoles, Vattenfall me informó a mí y a 1,4 millones de consumidores de electricidad de Vattenfall que la electricidad costará más de 33 centavos a partir del 1 de octubre. En cualquier caso, eso no tiene sentido ahora, tenemos que esperar a las cifras finales y comparar el cálculo con el del año pasado. Y ciertamente lo haremos, hacia fines de noviembre, pero no obstante, hay buenas noticias. Así lo escriben, la buena noticia es que el aumento podría haber sido más severo, pero a partir del 1 de julio, el gobierno alemán eliminó el impuesto a los subsidios a las energías renovables que estaba incluido en el precio del kilovatio. Así fue como los alemanes apoyaron todo esto durante años, décadas, y en realidad nunca funcionó. Esa es la buena noticia.

Pero tal vez sea demasiado tarde. El estadounidense The Hill es francamente pesimista en este punto:

_“El resultado del experimento energético de la propia Europa es un invierno mortal. Una combinación de iniciativas climáticas utópicas, inflación, disminución de la producción de combustibles fósiles en EE. UU. y falta de voluntad para comprar petróleo o gas natural ruso podría matar a varios cientos de miles de personas en todo el continente este invierno. Los intentos de reemplazar la energía convencional con fuentes verdes han resultado desastrosos. Alemania, por ejemplo, gastó $ 150 mil millones en energía renovable como parte de su propia versión del Green New Deal, solo para enfrentarse a los precios de energía más altos del mundo”._

El gobierno alemán empieza a darse cuenta de lo absurdo de la situación, pero eso no le impide actuar de forma inconsistente, lo que es posible gracias a la presencia de los Verdes en la coalición. Ahora hay recetas de ahorro, una más loca que la otra: el primer ministro de Baden-Württemberg, Kretschmann, ha superado claramente a su colega de partido Habeck con la sugerencia de no ducharse en absoluto, sino lavarse con una toallita húmeda.

Pero estas son cosas pequeñas, porque el Ministro de Asuntos Económicos es inalcanzable a gran escala: a partir de otoño, los alemanes deberán pagar un recargo de gas de 200 a 300 euros por familia, que está destinado a apoyar a las empresas importadoras. Dado que el salario de Habeck es varias veces lo que ganan otros, somos el resto de nosotros los que tenemos que aguantarlo, eso se llama ser políticamente competente. (Nota del traductor: puede leer aquí qué significa exactamente el impuesto sobre el gas )

_"Todas las medidas tienen consecuencias, algunas significan dificultades adicionales para la población, pero nos hacen menos susceptibles al chantaje, es decir, menos dependientes de Rusia para el suministro de energía y más independientes y seguros de sí mismos en política exterior y de seguridad"._, dice Robert Habeck. Si tomas a Habeck y Baerbock y los intercambias, la pones a ella en el ministerio de economía y a él en el de asuntos exteriores, nada cambia. Estos grandes profesionales del país lo saben todo, pero nada con exactitud. Ante la aparente incomprensión de los votantes, el gobierno decidió hacerse el tonto y redujo el IVA sobre la energía del 19 al 7 por ciento, lo que teóricamente debería compensar a los alemanes por el impuesto al gas. En otras palabras, el gobierno casi logró cubrir las malas noticias con buenas noticias.


> _“La verdad es que la coalición que constantemente habla de ayuda está aumentando artificialmente el precio de la energía, que ya es cara. La política de sanciones de Occidente tiene un efecto amplificador sobre la inflación. El rechazo del petróleo ruso y la incertidumbre general en los mercados energéticos globales como resultado de la guerra económica contra Rusia está disparando los precios de la energía ”, según la revista Focus._



Según la Oficina Federal de Estadística, la tasa de inflación en la industria alemana aumentó un 5,3 por ciento en julio a una tasa anual de más del 37 por ciento, un nivel no registrado desde que se fundó la oficina en 1949. La fabricación de los productos finales de los que los alemanes están tan orgullosos es exigente y compleja. Un ejemplo simple: la producción de aluminio en Eslovaquia se detuvo la semana pasada porque las facturas se volvieron impagables. Ahora los alemanes tienen que comprar este metal, que es fundamental para la industria automotriz, en algún lugar de terceros países: Rusia o China. Es más caro, lleva más tiempo y la alternativa es cerrar la producción o trasladarla al extranjero más cerca de las materias primas baratas, dejando a millones de personas sin empleo.


> _"El corazón industrial de Europa se enfrenta a una posible huida a medida que los fabricantes de autopartes, productos químicos y acero alemanes se enfrentan a precios de la energía que alcanzan nuevos máximos casi todos los días", escribió Bloomberg._





> _“El alto nivel de incertidumbre de la situación actual está complicando especialmente la vida a países como Alemania, que fabrican máquinas y bienes de equipo en su conjunto. La incertidumbre siempre es mala para las inversiones, y eso es lo que frena el crecimiento en Alemania”, enfatiza Ferdinand Fischner, economista de la Universidad de Ciencias Aplicadas de Berlín._



Es digno de mención que Alemania, y en ocasiones incluso Francia, a menudo son metidos en el mismo grupo que Rusia o China cuando se trata de buscar culpables. Polonia es tradicionalmente la más activa en este sentido. Cuanto más fracasan las políticas internas de los nacionalistas [polacos] gobernantes, cuanto más dependen de los subsidios de la UE, más fantásticas se vuelven las demandas. Esta vez el jefe del Banco Nacional, el Sr. Glapinski, se distinguió:


> _"Si antes se trataba de fusionar los estados alemanes o absorber la RDA, es decir, la antigua zona de ocupación soviética, ahora que esta tarea se ha completado, se trata de devolver sus antiguos territorios, que ahora están dentro de las fronteras de Polonia, en cualquier forma. Esa es exactamente la visión alemana del equilibrio en la Europa del futuro. Es importante para Berlín que Rusia no pierda en tal escenario en Ucrania, de lo contrario el proyecto fracasaría”._



Estas son las áreas al este del Oder, que fueron cedidas a Polonia como resultado de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Para cuando llegue a ese punto, es probable que el Banco Nacional de Polonia se haya quedado ya sin dinero. Bruselas tiene dinero, pero no quiere regalarlo: el tramo de 35.000 millones para la reconstrucción post-Covid se ha congelado por mal comportamiento. En la versión del primer ministro Morawiecki, se trata de una intriga franco-alemana, nada más. El derecho del más fuerte.

Pero este es un problema solucionable. Al menos desde el punto de vista del primer ministro húngaro. Viktor Orban argumentó esta semana que la crisis actual en Europa ya no puede hacer fuerte a nadie:


> _“Cuando termine la guerra en Ucrania, la UE será más débil que antes de la guerra, mientras que otros países y regiones ganarán. Primero, Occidente no puede ganar militarmente la guerra en Ucrania; segundo, las sanciones de ninguna manera han desestabilizado a Rusia; tercero, su daño a Europa es enorme; cuarto, el mundo no está unido detrás de Estados Unidos y Ucrania. La mayor parte del mundo manifiestamente no los apoya: los chinos, los indios, los brasileños, los sudafricanos, el mundo árabe, África. Es muy posible que esta guerra acabe con la supremacía occidental”._



Ciertamente, no le atormentan resentimientos y dolores de miembro amputado por la grandeza perdida que plagan a los polacos. Orban tiene Hungría, eso es suficiente para él. Y si, como ahora, no tiene suficiente gasolina, Gazprom entrega más de lo acordado contractualmente. y todo esta bien.


La asociación de artesanos/manufactureros no le escribió cartas desgarradoras a él, sino al canciller Scholz:


> _“Como manufactureros, sabemos por muchas conversaciones con nuestros clientes que la gran mayoría no está dispuesta a sacrificar su nivel de vida ganado con tanto esfuerzo por Ucrania. ¡Esta no es nuestra guerra! ¿Quiere ser el canciller que arruine Alemania? ¿Está realmente dispuesto a sacrificar a tu país?_



_“Detuvimos el proceso de certificación de Nord Stream 2 por razones comprensibles. Reanudar el proyecto no está en la agenda_ ”, dijo Wolfgang Buchner, portavoz del gobierno alemán.

No se puede descartar que el Nord Stream 2 aparezca en la agenda tarde o temprano. A diario se habla de la necesidad de poner en marcha el proyecto. Solo que con seriedad variable. El viernes, Wolfgang Kubicki, vicepresidente del Bundestag, sugirió usar el oleoducto como una solución a corto plazo: encenderlo, pasar el invierno y luego apagarlo nuevamente. Solía haber sugerencias más viables: enciéndalo y déjelo funcionar. Sin embargo, Scholz no está dispuesto a decidirse por ninguna de estas dos opciones. Se ha hecho y dicho demasiado y ahora está atado a la situación.

Elvideo de Sanna Marin es muy popular en Finlandia. Es esposa, madre y Primera Ministra. Los videos muestran alcohol y bailes y coqueteos francos, por no decir frívolos, con artistas famosos. De entrada, hablan de "harina", el término finlandés para la cocaína. Así que había muchas preguntas. Es un escándalo al estilo de Boris Johnson. La señora Primera Ministra se ha sometido voluntariamente a una prueba de detección de drogas y ha expresado públicamente su pesar. Si fuera una persona privada no sería un problema, pero después de todo es una persona pública. Los resultados de la prueba estarán disponibles la próxima semana, pero hasta entonces la situación sigue siendo incierta y debe tenerse en cuenta que la probabilidad de que Sanna Marin renuncie antes de que tenga tiempo de incorporar a Finlandia a la OTAN

La pregunta de si Olaf Scholz todavía tiene mucho tiempo o si la década socialdemócrata que prometió ha terminado antes de que comenzar no es infundada.


> _“En el contexto de la inflación y la crisis del gas, la cohesión de la coalición gobernante se está debilitando. Los partidos se confunden de ideas y declaraciones, el canciller parece flemático. Incluso su propio partido está perdiendo lentamente la paciencia. No queda nada de la atmósfera amistosa de piso compartido de estudiantes que tenía la coalición al principio”, enfatiza Der Spiegel._



Esto se ha vuelto particularmente notable desde que Scholz ha sido el foco de investigaciones por fraude valorado en varios miles de millones de euros. Se sospecha que ayudó a un banco a evadir la oficina de impuestos como alcalde de Hamburgo. El canciller lo niega todo o dice que no se acuerda. Fue interrogado por segunda vez el jueves, sorprendiendo tanto al comité parlamentario que al final del día un representante de la oposición preguntó si a Scholz le gustaría ser hipnotizado para refrescar su memoria. Él no quería eso. Y eso aumenta la sospecha. En resumen, para el invierno, quizás incluso a mediados del invierno, el nivel de acusaciones contra el canciller bien puede superar el nivel crítico que hará que los alemanes olviden su aversión a las elecciones anticipadas.


----------



## llabiegu (23 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Si tienes dinero vives bien en cualquier parte, y mejor que en Londres, ya te lo digo yo...



Londres como experiencia un año vale, más tiempo ni de coña


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .

Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora. 

De hecho los promotores de toda esta revolución, era la organización supranacional liderada por judíos de diferentes países que habían decidido extender la Unión Soviética al resto de Europa.
Tal como está sucediendo ahora con el coronavirus, el guion fue el mismo para todos los países occidentales , lo que no se esperaban es que el levantamiento militar de los generales españoles acabase en victoria . 
Por lo tanto la llamada guerra civil española fue el detonante para lo que luego sería la segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque ninguna ciudad norteamericana fue devastada , ni siquiera hubo ningún atentado terrorista ) 

Esas corporaciones supranacionales como por ejemplo BLACK ROCK , cuyo único interés es la rentabilidad de sus inversiones, buscan repetir la misma jugada para solucionar de nuevo la crisis de deuda que supera los 30 billones de dólares . 
Lo que hicieron fue agitar el avispero en los países europeos, provocar la segunda guerra mundial, vender armas a todos los países, saquear completamente a toda Europa, incluyendo todo el oro que previamente Hitler había saqueado a los países invadidos, y luego vender el plan Marshall con los créditos para reconstruir lo que ellos habían destruido. 



El *Partido Socialista de los Trabajadores* (en inglés, _Socialist Workers Party_ o SWP) es un partido político de extrema izquierda de los Estados Unidos, fundado en 1938 por exmilitantes de la Liga Comunista de América. . 









Las grandes huelgas de Minneapolis en 1934 - Izquierda Web


Las huelgas de Minneapolis y Toledo abrieron paso a la tercera ola huelguística de 1936-1937, que significó definitivamente la organización masiva de la clase obrera yanqui y el resurgir de la CIO como central sindical industrial masiva.




izquierdaweb.com













Los trotskistas norteamericanos en la era del New Deal


Frente al proceso de rebelión en EE.UU, así como el creciente curso de la crisis económica a nivel internacional, y la necesidad de dar una respuesta del conjunto de la clase obrera, en unidad con sectores populares y juventud, desde Ideas Socialistas reproducimos el siguiente artículo...




www.laizquierdadiario.com.ve













La revolución con la que Roosevelt sacó a EE.UU. de la depresión y lo preparó para la guerra


Intervención de los mercados financieros, pensiones, garantías de depósitos, sanidad pública, derechos sindicales, financiación e inversión pública, programas




www.lavanguardia.com













China, Estados Unidos y la crisis de la deuda


Opinión




www.larazon.es





El general Franco en Barcelona, después del desfile militar visita el buque de guerra " Canarias". 1939.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Londres como experiencia un año vale, más tiempo ni de coña



En un "pisito" de 4 millones de euros pagados por Lavrosin?


----------



## Bocanegra (23 Ago 2022)

EEUU permite temporalmente comprar bonos rusos... 

seguid el dinero siempre....


----------



## Impresionante (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (23 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ¿Eso es un sí pero no?



Es un ahora mismo no, pero tenemos los conocimientos y el saber hacer; una fábrica de esas no tardaría más de un año en poder abrirse , no requiere maquinaria muy avanzada es solo refinar y purificar uranio, eso son centrifugadoras donde se ponen a dar vueltas y el uranio por su densidad siempre queda abajo, se junta y se vuelve a hacer lo mismo hasta que cada vez sale más purificado, hay vídeos de la fábrica española de cómo se trabajaba y lo explican muy bien
No tardaríamos más de un año en poder hacerlo, aunque parezca mentira aparte de los españoles quien más quería que tuviésemos la bomba atómica en españa era de gaulle , las primeras centrales nucelares españolas era un sistema francés que producia material para bombas atómicas


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Al parecer procede de una web (ahora caída o definitivamente eliminada) donde se recopilaban datos y documentos de miembros de Azov



Otro perfil PROUCROPITECO y del ID2020


Y encima es de Madrid el corbatitas.


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tu PUTA madre.
> No tienes ni idea de lo que pasó.
> Tu afirmación es jurídicamente punible, lo sabías?



Agente de Newtrola defeca respuesta en el hilo

Todas las CUCARACHAS OTANERAS/COVILERDAS, siempre y digo siempre, en vuestras 'respuestas' hay insultos/amenazas de muerte, es vuestro modus operandi, todos adolecéis de lo mismo, es como los tatuajes de vuestros amigos los del 404.


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> 1° Rusia exporta el 50% de Uranio del planeta.
> 2° La UE está poniéndose sanciones a sí misma y limitando el uso del gas... para no comprárselo a Rusia.
> 
> Es decir, justo lo contrario de lo que has dicho. En mi opinión, la estupidez progre se justifica simplemente en que son gilipollas. No hace falta buscar conspiraciones.



No has entendido nada de mi post, Rusia me importa una mierda.
No hace muchos años te hartabas de follarte a sus chortinas por unos vaqueros o ropa interior occidental cuando ibas a trabajar.

Un amigo estaba trabajando allí en una empresa alemana de calefacción industrial, se quemó un poco un dedo y soltó un "me cague en la mare que ho ha parit!" insulto valenciano y un ruso que estaba picando piedra levantó la cabeza y le contestó en valenciano, pues resulta que era hijo de uno de los niños de rusia que nunca volvieron.
Lo invitó a su casa y vió la cruda realidad de pisos minúsculos donde vivían dos familias, el WC comunitario para una plata y sucio... no sigo.
Al dia siguiente se fue a un "Supermercado para europeos" donde había de todo, compró un montón de cositas e incluso chuches dulces para los crios y se volvieron locos!!!
Ay! la madre Rusia!


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Agente de Newtrola defeca respuesta en el hilo



Lee e ilústrate igual llegas a ser algo dentro de miles de años.


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Veremos lo que pasa, pero de USA no se puede dudar en cuanto a las intenciones del crimínal Putin, el topor es bueno.



¿Eso es de hoy?, parece Febrero 22, ¿quedan civiles USA en Ucrania?.


----------



## apocalippsis (23 Ago 2022)

[Principal] › [Guerra en Ucrania] › En la dirección de Nikolaev, "los rusos están tramando algo". Los últimos informes de los frentes de Ucrania en la mañana del 24 de agosto. Yuri Podolyaka (15 videos)


A juzgar por los informes del frente y los comentarios animados de Konashenkov (generalmente es muy comedido en tales asuntos), las Fuerzas Aliadas están listas para operaciones ofensivas serias en la dirección de Nikolaev. El día anterior habían realizado tres “reconocimientos en vigor” en diferentes sectores del frente en dirección a Nikolaev, y en todos los casos con éxito. El enemigo en esta zona no mantiene bien sus posiciones y no está preparado para mantenerlas con firmeza, como en el Donbass. (Yuri Podolyaka)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la SBU han estado recorriendo Kharkov por segundo día en un intento de encontrar a aquellos que están perdiendo sus posiciones ante la artillería rusa.



*Sobre el deshielo del frente cerca de Nikolaev* . A fines de junio - principios de julio, finalmente se resolvió el problema de la llamada "hambre de cascarón" en este sector del frente: el sistema logístico de las tropas comenzó a funcionar correctamente. Además, se hicieron ciertas conclusiones organizacionales y de personal entre los líderes. La agrupación de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa comenzó a comparar metódicamente las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los refuerzos enemigos desplegados en preparación para la "Ofensiva en Kherson" con el terreno.

En el pico de la preparación para el combate, la agrupación de tropas enemigas superó los 15.000 militares. Los ataques a las fortalezas a lo largo de las direcciones de las carreteras principales en las secciones de Nikolaevsky, Kherson y Krivoy Rog permitieron poner en fuga a las reservas enemigas y recuperar una pequeña parte de los asentamientos que quedaron en la primavera.

Lo más probable es que, en las próximas dos semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúen con las mismas tácticas que en Peski, Marinka, Avdeevka: agotar al enemigo con fuego de aviación y artillería, huir y ocupar líneas vacías. Es poco probable que logremos un avance rápido hacia Nikolaev o Krivoy Rog, pero definitivamente intentarán aumentar la zona de amortiguamiento alrededor de la región de Kherson. (Rybar)

*La situación en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog*a partir de las 17:00 horas del 23 de agosto de 2022 con más detalle.

Las unidades militares rusas lograron expandir la zona de amortiguamiento alrededor de Aleksandrovka en la región de Kherson y establecieron un control firme tanto sobre el pueblo como sobre la carretera. Las fuerzas de la brigada 28 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas significativas y se retiraron en las cercanías de Luparevo. Desde la "congelación" de la línea del frente en la dirección de Nikolaevsky, el asentamiento ha estado en realidad en la zona gris debido a las dificultades en su defensa.

Además, durante los combates en el área de Andreevka y Blagodatovka, las tropas rusas noquearon a los militares del regimiento de infantería 35 y el destacamento 46 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Las fuerzas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de mano de obra y se retiraron al otro lado del río Ingulets. En el sector de Krivoy Rog del frente, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron una vez más asaltar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Vysokopolye. El ataque fue rechazado, las fuerzas del cuerpo de reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron a sus líneas originales.

La artillería y la aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF alcanzaron objetivos en los asentamientos de Parutino, Lozovoye, Shevchenkovo, Ukrainka, Kiselevka, Shirokoye, Ivanovka, Dobryanka, Limany, Mirnoye, Kvitnevoye, Potemkino, Osokorovka y Zelenodolsk en el área de la línea de contacto .


*De los informes del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.*. En el área de Slavyansk y Konstantinovka, los puntos de despliegue temporal de las Brigadas de Asalto Aerotransportado 81 y Aeromóvil 95 fueron atacados: hasta 200 militantes fueron destruidos. En la zona de N. p. Gornyak (DPR) fue alcanzado por un sistema de defensa aérea autopropulsado Buk-M1. En la zona de N. p. Dymovskoye (región de Nikolaev), una estación de radar para detectar objetivos de baja altitud fue destruida y en el área del asentamiento. Rogan es un sistema de radar de contrabatería de fabricación estadounidense. Se suprimieron seis pelotones de artillería y tres pelotones de MLRS. Un Su-27 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de Barvenkovo (región de Kharkiv).

*Según la inteligencia, las tripulaciones de HIMARS MLRS ubicadas en el territorio de Ucrania están formadas por ciudadanos estadounidenses. El ejército ucraniano solo proporciona cobertura para el trabajo de combate de los sistemas de reacción. Esto confirma la implicación directa de Occidente en el conflicto de Ucrania y atribuye responsabilidad directa a estos países por la muerte de civiles. Casi el 50% de la producción de gas propia de Ucrania se encuentra en la zona de guerra. De los 13 mil millones de metros cúbicos de gas, se produce aproximadamente la mitad. El invierno será duro.


Dill atrapa llegadas sorprendentes en sus posiciones



Un montón de 200 APU. El resultado del trabajo de artillería y cañones de tanques de la brigada 100 de NM DPR.



Se producen feroces combates cerca del pueblo de Bayrak en la RPD



Guerra en Ucrania (23/08/22 a las 19:00): en la dirección de Nikolaev, "los rusos están tramando algo". Mientras se desarrollan feroces batallas en el Donbass por la liberación de la región del poder del régimen de Zelensky, en los flancos del frente se suceden acontecimientos muy significativos. Además, lo más interesante del Sur...



Tarde Vladlen. 23.08.2022



Las consecuencias del impacto de cohetes del MLRS HIMARS en el edificio de la administración civil. Directo a la oficina del jefe



En la República Popular de Donetsk, fue detenido un saboteador que estaba planeando un ataque terrorista durante un referéndum sobre la entrada del territorio en la Federación Rusa.



HOY HEMOS ESTADO EN UN CAMPO MINADO. CONDUCIMOS POR LA CARRETERA QUE CONDUCE A ALEKSANDROVKA, Y EN CINCO MINUTOS SE LLENÓ DE "PÉTALOS".



Se están realizando búsquedas en el caso penal del asesinato de Darya Dugina. Se estableció que una ciudadana de Ucrania, Natalia Vovk, alquiló un apartamento en la casa donde vivía el difunto para observación. En este apartamento, la investigación está realizando una búsqueda para encontrar elementos que son importantes para la investigación. También se instaló un garaje alquilado por Vovk, que también está siendo registrado.



Special Forces NM DPR paga las deudas con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El corresponsal especial del proyecto wargonzo Dmitry Seleznev (Old Miner @oldminerkomi) pasó un día de trabajo con los muchachos del 1er batallón de las fuerzas especiales de NM DPR cerca del aeropuerto de Donetsk. Mire un informe animado sobre el trabajo del cálculo AGS en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los llamados hormigueros.



Separatismo ortodoxo, parte 2: La vida bajo las armas de Azov. El rector de la iglesia en honor al icono de la Madre de Dios "Busca la humildad" en Lisichansk habla de los crímenes y bombardeos del "Sector Derecha" y de cómo la fe se convirtió en la única defensa contra el nazismo.



La artillería de NM DPR destruyó el obús M777 en el área de Kurakhovo



Las fuerzas de seguridad rusas impidieron un ataque terrorista de los servicios especiales ucranianos en un evento masivo en Berdyansk en Zaporozhye, el detenido confesó todo. En las imágenes, un hombre reclutado colocó un artefacto explosivo improvisado debajo de un automóvil en Berdyansk.​*





__





На Николаевском направлении "русские что-то задумали". Последние сводки с фронтов Украины на утро 24 августа. Юрий Подоляка (15 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## zapatitos (23 Ago 2022)

El melón por el culo se lo van a meter a los españolitos este invierno con la energía disparada, muchos se van a tener que calentar corriendo maratones diarios 

Eso si no los confinan por covid o algo que iba a ser ya cantar bingo, encerrado en casa y sin calefacción  

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

*Paco-conocimiento*

Los alemanes tienen fama de guarros, en no se donde leí que se cambiaban de calzoncillos o bragas cada 3 días aproximadamente, mientras que españoles e italianos lo hacían diariamente también aproximadamente, los japoneses se llevan la palma como guarros.

Lo otro es más tonto, todo tiene normas ISO, incluso los preservativos o condones, por termino medio los alemanes no cumplen la norma ISO por tenerla más estrecha, eso les debe molestar mucho.









ISO 4074 para preservativos


El preservativo es un método de protección sexual que previene tanto de embarazos no deseados como el contagio de enfermedades de transmisión sexual. Los preservativos pueden encontrarse de venta en farmacias, en supermercados, en lavabos de discotecas o en máquinas expendedoras a las puertas de...




www.isotools.org


----------



## El_Suave (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No has entendido nada de mi post, Rusia me importa una mierda.
> No hace muchos años te hartabas de follarte a sus chortinas por unos vaqueros o ropa interior occidental cuando ibas a trabajar.
> 
> Un amigo estaba trabajando allí en una empresa alemana de calefacción industrial, se quemó un poco un dedo y soltó un "me cague en la mare que ho ha parit!" insulto valenciano y un ruso que estaba picando piedra levantó la cabeza y le contestó en valenciano, pues resulta que era hijo de uno de los niños de rusia que nunca volvieron.
> ...



La historia que emocionó a Garci.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ago 2022)

Muy interesante articulo, que deja pocos márgenes.

¿Un enfrentamiento nuclear? Uno de los mayores temores "realistas" sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania es en realidad infundado, y he aquí por qué

*
No existe una "opción militar" en Ucrania ni para EE.UU. ni para la OTAN
porque, sencillamente, no hay militares capaces de ejecutar significativamente tal opción.*


----------



## Elimina (23 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi pregunta es ¿qué clase de documento es ese? pues he estado mirando en Internet y no se parece ni al actual DNI ucraniano, ni al pasaporte, ni al carnet de conducir de allá.



El fondo dice NGU (guardia nacional), pero no he encontrado ninguno parecido, no sé si ese documento es así o si existe siquiera.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No has entendido nada de mi post, Rusia me importa una mierda.
> No hace muchos años te hartabas de follarte a sus chortinas por unos vaqueros o ropa interior occidental cuando ibas a trabajar.
> 
> Un amigo estaba trabajando allí en una empresa alemana de calefacción industrial, se quemó un poco un dedo y soltó un "me cague en la mare que ho ha parit!" insulto valenciano y un ruso que estaba picando piedra levantó la cabeza y le contestó en valenciano, pues resulta que era hijo de uno de los niños de rusia que nunca volvieron.
> ...



En Francia los lavabos comunes son y eran frecuentes al igual que en Paris de 6 pisos de altura sin ascensor, en Londres las houses se dividieron en 3 plantas pero solo con un lavabo en la planta intermedia para los 3, además el gas de la cocina iba con monedas, tantos monedas ponías tanto te duraba el gas.


----------



## NPI (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lee e ilústrate igual llegas a ser algo dentro de miles de años.



Hoy el BUFÓN en el hilo es @Kalikatres


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En Francia los lavabos comunes son y eran frecuentes al igual que en Paris de 6 pisos de altura sin ascensor, en Londres las houses se dividieron en 3 plantas pero solo con un lavabo en la planta intermedia para los 3, además el gas de la cocina iba con monedas, tantos monedas ponías tanto te duraba el gas.



He estado en Londres y Paris y no he conocido eso, vaya por dios
Y en España? nunca!!!!


----------



## Salamandra (23 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Parece que lo de las evacuaciones estaría relacionado con la planta nuclear de Zaporiyia.
> 
> Deputy U.S. delegate to the United Nations: We are in danger of a nuclear disaster provoked by Russia, which is the one to defuse the danger.
> 
> ...



Os dejo sólos unos días y me montais cada una...

¿Qué demonios pasa ahora con la central nuclear? ¿Qué tiene que hacer Naciones Unidas con éso?.

A fin de cuentas, aquí el problema era que Rusia iba a cortar la electricidad a los ucros ¿no?. Pues no sé a que esperan los rusos a romper la red y separarla de la central porque como no lo hagan rápido los liarán de nuevo.

Ojo, si no recuerdo mal los rusos iban a cortar la conexión de la central a los ucros...si no pagaban. Que es casi igual pero no es lo mismo ni parecido. 

¡Con las ganas que tenía yo de ver si los ucros aguantaban sin luz a cuenta de no pagar en rublos la electricidad!


----------



## Kalikatres (23 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hoy el BUFÓN en el hilo es @Kalikatres



Como tu nic te describe, tú ni en un millón de años.
Madre mía qué gentuza!
Que caiga el puto meteorito!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Tu debes de ser el hijodeputa mentiroso que afirmaba que Aznar se puso él mismo una bomba en su propio coche, no?
> Menudo capullo! quién te va a creer?
> Quizás un juez? ten en cuenta de que ha sido presidente del gobierno y esa afirmación tuya es muy grave.
> Qué sabes de mí? de tí se puede saber todo.
> ...



No imbécil, yo nunca he dicho eso (creo), como veo que no le aguanta su madre al ignore.


----------



## piru (23 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> En el copipega de la traducción te has dejado el resumen que hace de la táctica de combate rusa en el Donbass:
> 
> 
> *Paso 1:* Con unidades de reconocimiento avanzadas (a menudo con docenas o cientos de drones en el aire) evalúar la situación.
> ...




Me autocito para poner un ejemplo del paso 3.

Infantería rusa se lanza a la trinchera con cobertura de blindados, cortina de humo incluida:




Minuto 8:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ¿Eso es un sí pero no?



A ver que lo comenta tu picolero de guardia:

España podía hacer Xibiado de Uranio, el famoso Yellow Kake, pero dejó de poder enriquecerlo para obtener Uranio metálico que es el que le echan de comer a los reactores.
Cuando Carrero Blanco cogió altura se le prohibió a España disponer de esas capacidades.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La llamada guerra civil española , fue una reacción inesperada ante lo que pretendía ser una revolución comunista y socialista a gran escala en todos los países europeos al hilo del New Deal y las huelgas sindicalistas en Estados Unidos .
> 
> Precisamente el auge del nazismo en Alemania, que también tenía sus seguidores en Estados Unidos, surge por la imparable imposición de la extrema izquierda en todos los ámbitos sociales tal como está sucediendo ahora.
> 
> ...



A falta de mineros, obreros desarraigados y en condiciones miserables, hijos de familias numerosas que no tienen para comer, campesinos arruinados ....
han tenido que importarlos del tercer mundo para que sean los causantes de los disturbios que llevarán a la inevitable reacción y enfrentamiento .
Las ciudades europeas arderán como están ardiendo los montes. 

Sólo están esperando la señal y millones de sicarios se lanzarán a las calles como ya se probó en el llamado black lives matter .

Quien crea que lo de Ucrania se va a quedar ahí , está muy despistado .


----------



## Mitrofán (23 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una cosa, esa imagen no es en USA, es Europa.
> 
> ¿Dónde?. No en las Islas Británicas tampoco, ni Australia o Nueva Zelanda, es Europa continental casi al 100%, o con muy poca probabilidad podría ser algún país de Sudamérica.



la imagen es de mayo de 2019, un homenaje o súplica de un granjero holandés a rusia








Russia Has Got a Message From the Dutch Farmer - English Russia







englishrussia.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El que apoya a los nazis, es un nazi.



Efectivamente. Por eso el foro está lleno de nazis hasta las trancas.

Los nazis son mayoritarios en todas las encuestas. Y así ha sido siempre en Burbuja.


----------



## Abstenuto (23 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Al parecer procede de una web (ahora caída o definitivamente eliminada) donde se recopilaban datos y documentos de miembros de Azov


----------



## Alabama Anon (23 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Me autocito para poner un ejemplo del paso 3.
> 
> Infantería rusa se lanza a la trinchera con cobertura de blindados, cortina de humo incluida:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166087
> ...



La brigada 100th es de nueva formacion por cierto, esta semana es su bautismo de fuego oficial.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> He estado en Londres y Paris y no he conocido eso, vaya por dios
> Y en España? nunca!!!!



¿Has vivido en Londres o Paris?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Ago 2022)

Veremos como se desarrolla esta última semana de agosto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien a oído algo de cuatro potentes explosiones en Zaporignia?


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Alguien a oído algo de cuatro potentes explosiones en Zaporignia?



Tan lanzando misiles en varias infraestructuras en ciudades ocupadas por Ucrania.


----------



## Plutarko (24 Ago 2022)

Se rumorea, se comenta.... Que esta noche han sacado los tupolev de paseo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Alguien a oído algo de cuatro potentes explosiones en Zaporignia?



Aquí no se ha oído nada, pero estoy ya viejo y a un par de miles de kilómetros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aquí no se ha oído nada, pero estoy ya viejo y a un par de miles de kilómetros.



Las señora "IrinaMar1004_Z" en twiter lo comenta.

También, se comenta que han activado "Bear Net" una de las radios para comunicarse con espías. 

TODO enTelegram "colapso civilizatorio".


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Se rumorea, se comenta.... Que esta noche han sacado los tupolev de paseo.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall





Mabuse dijo:


> Aquí no se ha oído nada, pero estoy ya viejo y a un par de miles de kilómetros.



Hay videos de las explosiones en varias ciudades, si que les han lanzado bastantes lavadoras ...


----------



## silenus (24 Ago 2022)

Ucrania teme represalias rusas en el Día de la Independencia


Ucrania teme represalias por parte de Rusia tras el asesinato en Moscú de Dugina, con ocasión de la celebración del Día de la Independencia




www.republica.com


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Os dejo sólos unos días y me montais cada una...
> 
> ¿Qué demonios pasa ahora con la central nuclear? ¿Qué tiene que hacer Naciones Unidas con éso?.
> 
> ...



Tanto Rusia, como Ucrania y los usanos acusan al otro de ataques a la central.

Puede pasar cualquier cosa y aquí cada uno sabe para donde tira, pero como pase un "accidente" ahí, se inicia el Mad Max


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Hay videos de las explosiones en varias ciudades, si que les han lanzado bastantes lavadoras ...



Lavadoras, si se lanzan desde baja altura podrían considerase ayuda humanitaria, pero a mala leche puedn hacer daño. Eso es lo que se llama tecnología de doble uso ¿no?


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi pregunta es ¿qué clase de documento es ese? pues he estado mirando en Internet y no se parece ni al actual DNI ucraniano, ni al pasaporte, ni al carnet de conducir de allá.



Es de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. El Batallón Azov está encuadrado en ella


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> tecnología de doble uso ¿no?



La proverbial tecnología soviética ...


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joder... cuantas ganas tienes los americanos en aniquilar a Rusia. La ven como los romanos a Cartago.


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Es un montaje para mí evidente.
> Lo que veis a continuación es una superposición de los dos sellos. No sólo están perfectamente verticales, sino que están LOS DOS perfectamente verticales (el que los ha puesto no se ha molestado en girarlos, eso habría sido todo). O mucha precisión tuvo la mano del funcionario, *o tienen una máquina selladora*...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165924



Pues a lo mejor sí tienen algo así. Este parece bastante alineado también
archive.ph

¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo cargar imágenes grandes desde el HD?


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor sí tienen algo así. Este parece bastante alineado también
> archive.ph



Pues sí, tal vez. Además, después de ver esta página, he visto que se ven unos cuantos. Se cerrará como una caja y pam pam.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Te me has adelantado. Técnicamente se saca gasoil de cualquier semilla que tenga aceite.



Y etanol


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (24 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Tanto Rusia, como Ucrania y los usanos acusan al otro de ataques a la central.
> 
> Puede pasar cualquier cosa y aquí cada uno sabe para donde tira, pero como pase un "accidente" ahí, se inicia el Mad Max




En la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU del 11 de agosto, el representante ruso explicaba que el "ejército ucraniano" (vamos a llamarlo así, aunque la realidad es más compleja) ataca deliberadamente infraestructura de la central nuclear (tuberías, depósitos) hasta el punto de obligar a reducir el funcionamiento de la central (creo recordar, tal vez me lo invento, que uno de los reactores llegó a funcionar al 10%), que se bombardean las inmediaciones de la central durante los cambios de turno o que se han bombardeado puentes que conectaban con la central y que permitían a trabajadores acceder a ella. El representante ucraniano, que no tiene "sillón" oficial y que siempre es invitado formalmente por el presidente de turno a ocupar asiento una vez que la sesión ha dado comienzo, explicaba otra historia, remarcando que los soldados rusos usan infraestructura de la central para almacenar conboyes y armamento. Por supuesto, según el relato del representante ucraniano, los interesados en provocar un problema con la central son los rusos. Y entre medio de los dos representantes mencionados, la representante norteamericana, que inició su turno recordando el número de civiles que arrastra el conflicto y la retahíla de que tal o cual viola el derecho internacional (porqué EEUU jamás ha violado el derecho internacional ni ha causado la muerte de civiles, y menos durante estas dos últimas décadas, que va. Israel tampoco viola actualmente el derecho internacional. Rusia tampoco). Es importante señalar que el representante ruso manifestó que el gobierno ruso suscribe los siete principios de Grossi (OEIA) y que no se opondría a una inspección de la OEIA/ONU en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. En fin.

En mi opinión de mierda, es cuestión de tiempo que se anuncie algo en relación a la central. Y a partir de aquí, el simulacro seguirá su curso, sin capacidad por nuestra parte de distinguir lo real de lo falso. Como decía, me digo que es cuestión de tiempo que se anuncie algo relativo a la central, digamos que el "factor central", parece más o menos claro que será así, y a partir de aquí dios dirá...


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor sí tienen algo así. Este parece bastante alineado también
> archive.ph
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo cargar imágenes grandes desde el HD?



Lo que yo hago, es usar el programa XnView para reducir el tamaño de las imágenes y luego subirlas. Es gratuito.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> EEUU permite temporalmente comprar bonos rusos...
> 
> seguid el dinero siempre....



Link?


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Como tu nic te describe, tú ni en un millón de años.
> Madre mía qué gentuza!
> Que caiga el puto meteorito!



Sigue BUFÓN


----------



## Focus in (24 Ago 2022)

Las putinejas sois conscientes de que estais en una lista negra,no?


Cuando la olla a presion explote van a ir comandos armados policiacos a por vosotros, no dejaran a quintocolumnistas sueltos haciendo lo que os salga de la polla, no,no, ireis de cabeza a campos vigilados tipo f.e.m.a y suerte si no os meten plomo -




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Salamandra (24 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Link?











Los bancos europeos reanudan la negociación de bonos rusos


Los bancos europeos se han unido a Wall Street para permitir que sus clientes vuelvan a negociar con la deuda rusa, después de que el Tesoro de EEUU diera luz verde el mes pasado p




www.expansion.com





Los bancos europeos se han unido a Wall Street para permitir que sus clientes vuelvan a negociar con la deuda rusa, después de que el Tesoro de EEUU diera luz verde el mes pasado para que los inversores redujeran sus posiciones. El mercado mundial de...


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que yo hago, es usar el programa XnView para reducir el tamaño de las imágenes y luego subirlas. Es gratuito.



Yo tengo uno instalado que las reduce pero calidad es ínfima, máximo 25 kb


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor sí tienen algo así. Este parece bastante alineado también
> archive.ph
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar cómo cargar imágenes grandes desde el HD?







__





Upload Image — Free Image Hosting


Free image hosting and sharing service, upload pictures, photo host. Offers integration solutions for uploading images to forums.




imgbb.com









__





Postimages — free image hosting / image upload


Provides free image upload and hosting integration for forums. Free picture hosting and photo sharing for websites and blogs.




postimages.org


----------



## Waterman (24 Ago 2022)

El que justo hoy se cumplan 6 meses del inicio de la guerra y que sea el aniversario de la independencia de Ucrania entiendo que es pura casualidad...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## crocodile (24 Ago 2022)

Ojo.

Se reportan 4 poderosas explosiones en Zaporozhye.

Bombarderos TU-22M3 rusos lanzaron misiles X-32, que llevan una ojiva que pesa media tonelada, a los objetivos militares en Zaporozhie.






__





Página principal : Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


Página principal



es.mil.ru


----------



## crocodile (24 Ago 2022)

‼ Diplomáticos británicos viajan a capitales europeas para convencer a colegas de no cortar ayuda a Ucrania - Telegraph

En Londres, temen que el apoyo europeo a Kyiv pueda agotarse debido al aumento de los precios.

La publicación señala que en algunos países de la UE supuestamente están considerando la posibilidad de abogar por la relajación de las sanciones contra Rusia antes de la reunión de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la UE en Praga el 30 y 31 de agosto.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)

https://cdnv.russiatoday.com/actualidad/public_video/2022.08/6305538d59bf5b1da24ec5b4.mp4?download=1


----------



## España1 (24 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Se inventa un comité de expertos de nuevo y a correr.

Con el Covid ya vió que tragamos con todo


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Yo tengo uno instalado que las reduce pero calidad es ínfima, máximo 25 kb



Con este no tendrá ese problema, se lo aseguro. Lo uso hace años, de hecho mantengo una copia descargada de una versión desfasada y ni actualizo.

Por cierto, el euro sigue de caída. Ha llegado a bajar hasta 0,9947 de dolar


----------



## Ultimate (24 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania está siendo absolutamente golpeada en este momento. Kharkov, Zaporozhye, Nikolaev, Krivoy Rog, Dnipropetrovsk y Nikopol están siendo atacados actualmente. *


----------



## Praktica (24 Ago 2022)

*Ejemplo táctico de captura por un escuadrón de posiciones fortificadas ucranianas: ataque y retirada de equipos.*
23/08/2022 - 15: 23
https://topwar.ru/200714-ataka-s-ot...hvata-otdeleniem-ukreplennyh-pozicij-vsu.html
tr yd+de

En este momento, *una de las principales áreas de acción de las fuerzas aliadas es el frente alrededor de Avdiivka*, adyacente a Donetsk, *rodeado por una red de áreas fortificadas*. Desde el sur, las tropas rusas intentan *continúan la ofensiva tras la liberación de Peski* para establecer el control sobre el asentamiento de Netaylovo, ubicado a oeste, donde se construye la segunda línea de defensa de ucraniana. Esto permitirá a las fuerzas aliadas atacar hacia el norte desde retaguardia, cercando Avdiivka.

*En las batallas cerca de Netaylovo, los ucranianos usan activamente caminos forestales y cortafuegos en campos con trincheras y fortines.* *Este panorama da los ucranianos una ventaja cuando operan con ATGM contra vehículos blindados rusos.* Además, el uso de drones les permite rastrear el movimiento de vehículos militares y utilizar medios artilleros para destruirlos.

Pero el vídeo muestra la *adaptación táctica para tomar posiciones fortificadas ucranianas* *por parte un escuadrón que avanzó para ocupar una cabeza de puente y la posterior retirada de medios blindados.* Después de un *denso tratamiento de artillería del área fortificada y aproximaciones a ella para neutralizar campos minados*, el grupo de batalla de la brigada 100 de la NM de la RPD se lanza al ataque. En su *vanguardia hay un carro, "presionando" al enemigo, con fuego denso de cañón. Le sigue un vehículo de combate de infantería sin tropa, sólo con tripulación, pero proporcionando apoyo de fuego al carro junto con drones y morteros.* El escuadrón utiliza huecos del 'cinturón de bosque' para protegerse de fuego enemigo directo.

*Finalmente, el escuadrón ocupa la línea* y trabaja ya en la siguiente línea defensiva. Durante este tiempo, una escuadra a pie realiza avanza hacia la cabeza de puente, cubriéndose en la parte final de su camino con los laterales del BMP y el carro. El escuadrón ocupa las trincheras y se enfrenta al enemigo con apoyo de artillería, *mientras los vehículos se retiran de la línea defensiva capturada tras hacer su trabajo.* El carro camufla su vuelta con una cortina de humo.

*Este es solo un ejemplo de las muchas opciones tácticas 'flexibles' para realizar operaciones ofensivas neutralizando puntos de defensa*.

video de la secuencia:
video_2022-08-22_18-52-32


----------



## Magick (24 Ago 2022)

Este es un raro paso en falso de Erdogan. Y uno muy serio. No parece darse cuenta de que Rusia es lo único que evita que él y su país colapsen económicamente. Y también parece olvidar que los europeos lo odian solo un poco menos de lo que odian a Putin.
cita tuiteo:

_Erdogan: Desde el primer día, Turquía declaró abiertamente que la anexión de Crimea era inconstitucional e ilegal y no la reconoció. El derecho internacional prescribe que Crimea debe ser devuelta a Ucrania, de la que es parte integrante.

_


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Este es un raro paso en falso de Erdogan. Y uno muy serio. No parece darse cuenta de que Rusia es lo único que evita que él y su país colapsen económicamente. Y también parece olvidar que los europeos lo odian solo un poco menos de lo que odian a Putin.
> cita tuiteo:
> 
> _Erdogan: Desde el primer día, Turquía declaró abiertamente que la anexión de Crimea era inconstitucional e ilegal y no la reconoció. El derecho internacional prescribe que Crimea debe ser devuelta a Ucrania, de la que es parte integrante.
> ...



Tan ilegal como lo sería la anexión del norte de Chipre. ¿Van a devolverlo a Nicosia? No. 

Erdogan es de los que va con los de la feria y vuelve con los del mercado. Quiere estar a bien con todos los bandos. Si lo que ha dicho es cierto, es una metedura de pata como un piano, ya que ellos han hecho LO MISMO que Rusia. En Chipre, Siria, o Irak.

Aparte de lo que dice Gonzalo Lira, en Europa no es que le quieran mucho. Tarde o temprano va a tener que elegir.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Este es un raro paso en falso de Erdogan. Y uno muy serio. No parece darse cuenta de que Rusia es lo único que evita que él y su país colapsen económicamente. Y también parece olvidar que los europeos lo odian solo un poco menos de lo que odian a Putin.
> cita tuiteo:
> 
> _Erdogan: Desde el primer día, Turquía declaró abiertamente que la anexión de Crimea era inconstitucional e ilegal y no la reconoció. El derecho internacional prescribe que Crimea debe ser devuelta a Ucrania, de la que es parte integrante.
> ...



Para empezar, el turco está invadiendo Siria junto a USA…ya si eso luego podría hablar de derecho internacional.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Bueno, pero el uranio hay que procesarlo y enriquecerlo.
> 
> ¿España tiene la capacidad de hacerlo?



Y el uranio kazajo, por ejemplo, que yo sepa se procesa y enriquece en Rusia. A la hora de la verdad no es tan sencillo.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, ha señalado este martes* que varios países miembros de la Alianza Atlántica, no solo Estados Unidos, quieren que la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania continúe*. "Hay quienes querían sabotear el acuerdo sobre el cereal. Pero no es Estados Unidos. La contribución (de Washington) ha sido la eliminación de las restricciones a la exportación de fertilizantes rusos, el desbloqueo de puertos, (la eliminación de restricciones) a las operaciones bancarias", ha destacado.

El titular de la cartera de Exteriores turco también ha explicado, durante una entrevista con el canal Haber Global, *que ya son 33 los barcos que han partido desde Ucrania gracias al acuerdo de protección firmado el mes pasado en Estambul* entre Ucrania, Rusia, Turquía, y Naciones Unidas. Precisamente este martes a primera hora de la mañana el Ministerio de Defensa Nacional ha informado en su cuenta oficial de Twitter que otro barco ha partido desde el puerto ucraniano de Chernomorsk, al tiempo que ha señalado que se inspeccionarán, durante la jornada de este martes, tres embarcaciones provenientes de Ucrania y otras tres hacia Ucrania.


Los barcos *cruzan el Mar Negro hacia el estrecho del Bósforo, en Turquía, donde hay un centro de coordinación conjunto en Estambul*, que incluye representantes de la ONU, Ucrania, Rusia y Turquía, y se encarga de examinar los barcos que entran en Ucrania para garantizar que no lleven armas o material de combate.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Este es un raro paso en falso de Erdogan. Y uno muy serio. No parece darse cuenta de que Rusia es lo único que evita que él y su país colapsen económicamente. Y también parece olvidar que los europeos lo odian solo un poco menos de lo que odian a Putin.
> cita tuiteo:
> 
> _Erdogan: Desde el primer día, Turquía declaró abiertamente que la anexión de Crimea era inconstitucional e ilegal y no la reconoció. El derecho internacional prescribe que Crimea debe ser devuelta a Ucrania, de la que es parte integrante.
> ...



Esto significa que Rusia le ha cantado las cuarenta, bien por Siria, bien por Ucrania y sus negocios con los nazis.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## troperker (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una bomba muy selectiva que destruye un coche pero no le produce ningún rasguño en la cara al que la recibe.
> 
> Raro, raro, raro



Tan raro que un supuesto avion impacta contra el pentagono desaparecen las alas la cola del avion y los cadaveres que tras la explosion debieron salir dispersos por todo el lugar
Raro raro raro
Jajaja


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Tan raro que un supuesto avion impacta contra el pentagono desaparecen las alas la cola del avion y los cadaveres que tras la explosion debieron salir dispersos por todo el lugar
> Raro raro raro
> Jajaja



Hombre..no digas eso...puedes ver la aproximación del avión antes del impacto desde la multitud de cámaras de seguridad que tiene el pentágono...


----------



## troperker (24 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Hombre..no digas eso...puedes ver la aproximación del avión antes del impacto desde la multitud de cámaras de seguridad que tiene el pentágono...



Pues el video que brindo la cia no se ve ningun avion 

Y si lo hubiera
Donde estan la cola las alas los cadaveres regados tras la explosion
O no viste las decenas de videos de los periodistas reportando
Donde esta todo lo que menciono
Se desintegro todo o que
Me imagino que sabes que tipo de avion impacto


----------



## Artedi (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No estemos tan seguros ¿acaso no censuraron en Twitter al mismísimo presidente de EEUU? Creo que antes de la debacle de este sistema, de su implosión tele-dirigida, veremos cosas tremendas.



No sólo en twitter: le cortaron la emisión de la rueda de prensa prácticamente todas las cadenas de TV de manera sincronizada. Cuando vi eso, tuve el mismo escalofrío que cuando me enteré del derribo del 777 malasio sobre el Donbass: hay un poder oscuro y sin escrúpulos, que no da la cara, pero que es muy superior al del presidente USA. El corte sincronizado de la emisión de la rueda de prensa del presidente indicaba que ese poder en la sombra había perdido ya la vergüenza e iba a por todas.


----------



## Karma bueno (24 Ago 2022)

*El jefe de la policía suiza advierte de que la «población se rebelará» este invierno*






Mac Slavo.- Un jefe de policía en Suiza está advirtiendo que la gente se rebelará este invierno cuando se vean obligados a pagar precios de energía ridículamente altos o enfriarse. Jan Flückiger, secretario general de la Conferencia de Directores de Energía, advirtió que una vez que se produzca la escasez de energía, «la seguridad interna se convierte en un problema».
En una entrevista con el diario suizo en alemán Blick, Fredy Fässler, jefe de policía de uno de los cantones más grandes de Suiza, advirtió que la gente puede rebelarse y recurrir a los saqueos si la nación alpina se ve afectada por una severa crisis energética este invierno. Incluso si hay algo de energía, es poco probable que todos puedan pagarla. Los problemas de oferta forzarán los precios a subir a medida que la demanda se dispare.

«Imagínese, ya no puede retirar dinero en el cajero automático, ya no puede pagar con la tarjeta en la tienda o repostar su tanque en la estación de servicio. La calefacción deja de funcionar. Hace frío. Las calles se oscurecen. Es concebible que la población se rebele o que haya saqueos», dijo, y agregó que las autoridades del país deben tomar medidas para prepararse para escenarios tan extremos. –Blick
Los ejercicios que se llevaron a cabo en 2014 se realizaron para prepararse para un escenario de apagón. Esos ejercicios revelaron importantes deficiencias, incluida la falta de generadores de emergencia para la policía, los hospitales y otras infraestructuras y servicios críticos, dijo Fässler.
«Estas deficiencias se han corregido en los últimos años», señaló el jefe de policía, y agregó de manera bastante ominosa que ahora «las fuerzas de seguridad están armadas» y su agencia incluso está preparada para proporcionar efectivo a los suizos si no pueden usar tarjetas en las tiendas, dado que se han firmado acuerdos relevantes con los bancos.
«Hago un llamamiento al gobierno federal para que solo ordene medidas que puedan ser implementadas y, sobre todo, controladas. Ciertamente no nos convertiremos en la policía de la sauna”.










El jefe de la policía suiza advierte de que la «población se rebelará» este invierno







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Nicors (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En mi opinión y como ya he dicho la explosión la expulso del coche y de las llamas pero no evito que la onda expansiva se cargara sus pulmones.




El primer informe decía que estaba irreconocible.
O le han hecho un “momia de Lenin” o es un montaje.
O el primer informe estaba equivocado.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si esta imagen la ha compartido el gobierno ruso, o simplemente ha aparecido por ahí?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165845




Es de la pagina de voluntarios Némesis que tienen fichados a todos los nazis de Ucrania.

Uno de los motivos por el que no bombardean la sede del SBU es por los topos que tienen. Los mismos topos que escanean los documentos antes de entregarlos a los interesdos.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ultimate (24 Ago 2022)

*6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk: "Batería, atención. Feliz Día de la Independencia. Para nuestra amiga Darya Dugina. ¡A trabajar, hermanos! ¡300-30-3!" *


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Ago 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Las pérdidas me parecen inimaginables. El video es supuestamente de las fortificaciones en Pesky.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Vaya mierda que no se puede ni poner una URL


----------



## notengodeudas (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver que lo comenta tu picolero de guardia:
> 
> España podía hacer Xibiado de Uranio, el famoso Yellow Kake, pero dejó de poder enriquecerlo para obtener Uranio metálico que es el que le echan de comer a los reactores.
> Cuando Carrero Blanco cogió altura se le prohibió a España disponer de esas capacidades.



Gracias, mi pregunta era por el de los reactores.

Del militar ya sabía yo que no gracias a nuestro Primer Mejor Aliado y su negativa en forma de Dodge sorpresa.

Del civil buscaba confirmación, pues ya me extrañaba que nuestro Segundo Mejor Aliado no pillara todo para Areva tras el accidente en las vías


----------



## kelden (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver que lo comenta tu picolero de guardia:
> 
> España podía hacer Xibiado de Uranio, el famoso Yellow Kake, pero dejó de poder enriquecerlo para obtener Uranio metálico que es el que le echan de comer a los reactores.
> Cuando Carrero Blanco cogió altura se le prohibió a España disponer de esas capacidades.




Más bien alguien debió pensar que mejor no jugar con esas cosas, no fuera a ser que a la siguiente la liaran del todo:

El accidente nuclear en Madrid que Franco ocultó y aún contamina hasta Toledo

Escape radiactivo de la Junta de Energía Nuclear de 1970 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Las pérdidas me parecen inimaginables. El video es supuestamente de las fortificaciones en Pesky.
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Vaya mierda que no se puede ni poner una URL












Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Independencia, líneas rojas y represalias


Como hace un año, el Gobierno ucraniano escenificó ayer el apoyo de sus socios internacionales a su integridad territorial en lo que Kiev llamó el año pasado “Plataforma Crimea”, un foro cuyo único…




slavyangrad.es











Independencia, líneas rojas y represalias


24/08/2022


Como hace un año, el Gobierno ucraniano escenificó ayer el apoyo de sus socios internacionales a su integridad territorial en lo que Kiev llamó el año pasado “Plataforma Crimea”, un foro cuyo único resultado fue, en 2021, anunciar que Ucrania no solo no ha renunciado a la península, sino que se considera legitimada para recuperar el territorio del modo que considere oportuno. Entendiendo que esa afirmación dejaba abierta la posibilidad de usar la fuerza para recuperar el territorio perdido, Rusia entendió esa idea como algo cercano a una declaración de guerra. Un año después, aunque por videoconferencia, la reunión contó con invitados de perfil más alto que en su primera edición y en ella Zelensky pudo escuchar en boca de sus dos principales aliados europeos, Francia y Alemania, que la Unión Europea seguirá apoyando la integridad territorial de Ucrania y no aceptará anexión rusa alguna.

Sin embargo, al contrario que hace un año, no se trata únicamente de palabras vacías de líderes mundiales conscientes de que Kiev no tiene la capacidad política ni militar de recuperar Crimea, cuya población decidió hace ocho años abandonar Ucrania y nunca ha mostrado intención de regresar. En esta ocasión, Ucrania cuenta con armamento pesado entregado por sus socios estadounidenses con el que podría, potencialmente, alcanzar Crimea. La semana pasada, _Político_, un medio con buenas conexiones en el partido Demócrata y en la administración Biden, publicaba que esa artillería y munición de largo alcance que Estados Unidos ha entregado o prevé entregar a Ucrania no debe ser utilizada para atacar territorio ruso, entendido, eso sí, según las fronteras reconocidas internacionalmente. No hay prohibición estadounidense a un posible uso de misiles estadounidenses contra objetivos rusos en la península, donde se encuentran algunos que, como el puente de Kerch, se han convertido en uno de los más deseados.

Prácticamente desde la llegada de los primeros sistemas HIMARS a Ucrania, el puente de Kerch ha sido uno de los objetivos más repetidos. El general Marchenko o el provocador Oleskiy Arestovich lo hicieron abiertamente y el ministro Reznikov y el asesor de la Oficina del Presidente Mijailo Podoliak de forma más ambigua. Esta misma semana, las cuentas oficiales de la Defensa de Ucrania publicaban un vídeo del puente que une Crimea con la Rusia continental con el comentario “Puente de Kerch….te estamos observando”, una nueva provocación que fue breve y erróneamente difundida también con la cuenta de Twitter de la ya extinta Misión de Observación de la OSCE en Ucrania.

Pese a los deseos de llevar el conflicto militar hasta Crimea, donde la guerra hasta ahora había sido solo económica -Ucrania cortó el paso del canal del norte de Crimea para impedir el suministro, lo que ha arruinado la agricultura de la región- e informativa, Ucrania solo ha logrado éxitos parciales. El ataque a la base militar de Saki fue un primer y duro impacto, aunque los daños materiales no fueron excesivos y no hubo daños personales irreversibles. Desde entonces, Ucrania ha tratado de abrumar a las defensas antiaéreas de la península con el uso de drones, una táctica sin gran éxito y que posiblemente no tuviera mayor objetivo que buscar una victoria mediática y minar la confianza de la población de Crimea en su seguridad.

A lo largo de estos meses de guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, la mención de Crimea ha causado inmediatas reacciones desde Rusia. En una salida de tono que no difiere en exceso de la retórica de personajes como Oleksiy Arestovich, el expresidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev advertía a Ucrania de un “juicio final” en caso de atacar la península, territorio ruso desde 2014. Desde entonces, Kiev ha incluido a la región en su lista de objetivos, sin que, por el momento, se haya producido una escalada por parte de Rusia. Pese a la irracionalidad que muchos analistas occidentales adjudican al Kremlin en general y a Vladimir Putin en particular, el mando ruso parece haber comprendido los riesgos de una guerra fuera de control y ha optado por una estrategia más pausada y más conservadora en la que solo un ataque que verdaderamente pusiera en peligro la integridad territorial rusa o la seguridad de la población en el sentido amplio implicarán ese “juicio final”. Por su importancia como infraestructura y el valor simbólico que supondría, un ataque al puente de Kerch -aunque en estos momentos no fuera a dejar aislada a la península, hasta la que Rusia dispone de un corredor terrestre desde la RPD- sí supondría una respuesta inmediata, aunque no el uso de drones para realizar ataques menores. Así ocurrió la semana pasada y así volvió a ocurrir ayer.

Por el momento, incluso aunque el uso de drones ucranianos responda a un reconocimiento de combate para acciones posteriores, el peligro real para la población no está en Sebastopol, Kerch o Evpatoria, sino en lugares como Donetsk, que ayer volvió a ser bombardeada a plena luz del día. Tanto las autoridades rusas como las de la RPD informaron de un bombardeo, en el que acusan a Ucrania de utilizar armas estadounidenses, contra la oficina de Denis Pushilin. Sin embargo, el bombardeo no solo afectó a los pisos superiores de dicho edificio, situado en pleno centro de la capital de la RPD, perdida para Ucrania en 2014, sino que volvió a causar víctimas entre la población civil. Una docena de personas resultaron heridas y cuatro murieron a causa de un ataque sin más objetivo militar que recordar a la población que Ucrania dispone de armamento con el que seguir atacando pese a que el frente se aleja poco a poco de Donetsk. Perdida Peski, Ucrania puede perder ahora el fortín de Marinka, donde las tropas rusas y republicanas han centrado sus ataques de artillería en los últimos días.

Pese a las amenazas de atacar centros de toma de decisiones en caso de ataques contra territorio ruso que las autoridades de Moscú manifestaron meses atrás, esos ataques no se han producido por el momento. Moscú no ha atacado más centros de toma de decisiones que la Casa de Oficiales de Vinnitsa, donde murieron varios militares de alto rango de la aviación ucraniana. No ha habido ataque alguno contra el Gobierno ni contra infraestructuras civiles clave. Al contrario que el otra vez dañado puente Antonovsky de Jerson, los puentes sobre el Dniéper siguen en pie en las zonas controladas por Ucrania.

Rusia ha aceptado la realidad de una guerra a largo plazo y en la que las pérdidas y las bajas son algo garantizado. Aun así, sin bombardeos masivos contra, por ejemplo, Nikopol, como respuesta a los bombardeos contra Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, lo simbólico del aniversario del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania ha hecho a Zelensky y sus socios alertar sobre posibles y “crueles” actos rusos. Ucrania, que ha incrementado en los últimos días acciones que, pese a no tener gran éxito militar, pueden ser consideradas líneas rojas -Crimea, la central nuclear de Energodar, localidades de Belgorod o la oficina de Pushilin en Donetsk- parece estar esperando una respuesta rusa para volver a alegar que el objetivo de Moscú es destruir Ucrania. En esa línea, a la espera de que la concentración de fuerzas en Bielorrusia sea el preludio de un gran ataque aéreo, Ucrania ha cancelado eventos masivos para celebrar el 24 de agosto, se ha impuesto un toque de queda para estos días en Járkov y Estados Unidos ha pedido a sus ciudadanos que abandonen inmediatamente el país. Más dependiente que nunca de la financiación y flujo de armamento de sus socios extranjeros, Ucrania celebrará su Día de la Independencia a la espera de una nueva escalada militar y del anuncio de sus patrones de Washington de un nuevo envío de armas. Según pudo saberse ayer, Estados Unidos planea enviar un nuevo paquete de armas a Ucrania, 3.000 millones más que supondrán el envío más importante desde el inicio de la intervención rusa.


----------



## Vilux (24 Ago 2022)

De Rusia con amor termobárico.

Ayer en Avdiivka.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Pues el video que brindo la cia no se ve ningun avion
> 
> Y si lo hubiera
> Donde estan la cola las alas los cadaveres regados tras la explosion
> ...


----------



## workforfood (24 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> De Rusia con amor termobárico.
> 
> Ayer en Avdiivka.



Ayer se dijo que eso no era una termobárica.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

*El analista militar Boris Rozhin sobre los seis meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania, específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok* Z @voenkorKotenok:
I.
A principios de marzo, escribí que al conflicto de Ucrania le espera una inevitable "sirrización". No todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo con esto, y seis meses después del inicio de la OSO, se ha hecho evidente.
1. Se han formado y estabilizado frentes con ciudades bastión.
2. El enemigo estaba descendiendo cada vez más y sistemáticamente hacia métodos de guerra inherentemente terroristas.
3. El tamaño del teatro de la guerra excede las fuerzas disponibles en ambos bandos, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos por aumentar los grupos.
4. El suministro de armamento extranjero desempeña un papel importante en el mantenimiento de la intensidad del conflicto, mientras que los canales de suministro no pueden cerrarse por completo.
5. Alta proporción de mercenarios y servicios de inteligencia extranjeros en la organización de las actividades de los adversarios.
6. Provocaciones inevitables al estilo de los Cascos Blancos y cartas de juego de las armas de destrucción masiva.
7. Paralización completa del proceso de negociación debido al deseo de los promotores del conflicto de lograr sus objetivos a cualquier precio.
8. Ataques terroristas en ciudades de Rusia, que hacen reclamaciones territoriales contra Rusia.
II.
1. No es una comparación directa, Ucrania es Siria en máximos. Los combates en su territorio continuarán durante mucho tiempo, destruyendo lo que aún queda de Ucrania. Desde el punto de vista económico, Ucrania, al igual que Siria, será un desastre a punto de ocurrir. Una parte sustancial de su infraestructura será simplemente destruida por el formato elegido para la guerra. Sistemáticamente se reconstruirá algo sólo en los territorios bajo control ruso, que Rusia considera suyos.
(2) También se puede garantizar que los territorios liberados seguirán bajo el modo de operación antiterrorista durante mucho tiempo, y que los actos terroristas internos de los nazis competirán con los de los islamistas.
III.
1. Para Rusia, al igual que para Estados Unidos, se trata de una guerra no sólo por el control de territorios, sino también de una lucha por la configuración del futuro orden mundial, en la que la supervivencia de Ucrania como Estado no es crucial, así como la supervivencia económica de Europa, que no es un actor de los cambios en curso, sino una víctima de ellos.
2) Al igual que la guerra de Siria remodeló todo Oriente Medio, la guerra de Ucrania remodelará el orden mundial existente. Para la Federación Rusa, al igual que para EE.UU., no se trata de un sprint, sino de una carrera en escalera, para la que hay que estar preparado (aunque no se pueda decir todavía para todas las sociedades y estados), como para la continuación de las hostilidades en el invierno, la primavera y el verano de 2023.
Recordemos que Palmira fue tomada en marzo de 2016, Alepo en diciembre de 2016 y Deir ez-Zor fue liberada en septiembre de 2017. Pero Idlib no ha sido tomada hasta ahora. Esto va al hilo de la frecuente pregunta sobre el ritmo y el lloriqueo de "por qué es tan lento".
3. Al igual que en Siria, en Ucrania no sólo estamos luchando contra un ejército de terroristas locales. A sus espaldas, como en Siria, está nuestro principal enemigo: Estados Unidos y sus satélites europeos. Por ello, el conflicto se ha convertido en un agotador enfrentamiento no sólo en las calles de Soledar o Marinka, sino también en el terreno de las batallas económicas y políticas por el futuro orden mundial.
4. La tarea de la Federación Rusa es sencilla y difícil al mismo tiempo: soportar esta confrontación y lograr sus objetivos. El Estado y la sociedad tendrán que hacer importantes esfuerzos para conseguirlo. La laxitud y la subestimación de las amenazas de nuestros enemigos, que no cesan de subir las apuestas, deben tener una respuesta adecuada. Volver a la estación de salida o pulsar la manivela de parada ya no es una opción. Habiendo asumido una obligación mayor y actuando como un país históricamente sometido, la Federación Rusa simplemente no tiene otra opción que seguir adelante para lograr sus objetivos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

El jefe de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, Ivan Sushko, fue asesinado en un atentado premeditado con coche bomba en la región de Zaporizhzhya, ha declarado un representante de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, Rogov.
Ucrania sigue utilizando tácticas individuales de terror.
Me gustaría recordar que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) y el GUR del Ministerio del Interior aún no han sido reconocidos como organizaciones terroristas. Me pregunto cuántas personas más tienen que morir así -10, 20, 50- para que se tome la decisión obvia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

Europa se asoma a la recesión tras seis meses de guerra


El continente acusa el imparable ascenso del precio del gas y el desplome del euro frente al dólar




elpais.com





Corrijo el titular otánico: "tras seis meses de sanciones a Rusia".


----------



## Artedi (24 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk: "Batería, atención. Feliz Día de la Independencia. Para nuestra amiga Darya Dugina. ¡A trabajar, hermanos! ¡300-30-3!" *



Un homenaje también a ellos:


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Shoigu dijo que el OS se estaba desarrollando según lo previsto y que el ritmo de la ofensiva se estaba ralentizando deliberadamente para minimizar las víctimas civiles.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Hace tan sólo cuatro días, el Pentágono anunció el éxito de la actualización de los MiG-29 ucranianos para utilizar misiles antirradar AGM-88 HARM.

Y aquí tienes los restos de los misiles estadounidenses cerca de Yenakievo en el Donbass. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ago 2022)

Ojo con Nikolaiv la ofensiva rusa esta casi a sus puertas.


----------



## Vilux (24 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ayer se dijo que eso no era una termobárica.



Yo digo que sí son terrmobáricas.
No solo por la potencia de cada explosión sino también porque se ven perfectamente las bolas de fuego a cierta altura sobre el terreno. No son bombas de impacto.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

La Bundeswehr se queda sin armas para suministrar a Ucrania

El Ministerio de Defensa alemán ha informado de que se han agotado las existencias de armas y equipos militares que podían enviarse a Ucrania desde los almacenes del departamento militar alemán.

Se sabe que los alemanes enviaron a las formaciones armadas ucranianas:

10 obuses autopropulsados PzH-2000 de 155 mm, 3 MLRS M270 ''MARS'' de 227 mm, 20 lanzacohetes autopropulsados de 70 mm.

35 vehículos blindados especiales, 58 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal.

30 cañones antiaéreos Gepard, 1 batería IRIS-T SAM.

2 unidades de interferencia de UAV, 43 UAV de reconocimiento.

1 radar de contrabatería y 8 radares de vigilancia.

3200 MANPADS, 1000 lanzagranadas, minas antitanque, armas ligeras, munición y cartuchos.

Anteriormente, un grupo de diputados del Bundestag hizo un llamamiento público para aumentar los suministros de armas a Ucrania, incluso a costa de debilitar las capacidades de combate del ejército alemán.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

La luz sube a 436 euros y marcará hoy su cuarto precio más alto


Este miércoles la electricidad sube cerca de un 20% hasta los 436,25 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), su cuarto precio más alto desde que hay registros, según los resultados de la subasta en el mercado mayorista o pool y el ajuste a abonar tras el tope al gas para compensar a las centrales que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ayer se dijo que eso no era una termobárica.


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

La guerra cumple seis meses y pone a prueba el apoyo de Europa a Ucrania


Hoy Ucrania ya ha resistido seis meses después de la invasión, pero a medida que nos vayamos adentrando en otoño e invierno la cuestión será más bien ver si Europa y Occidente siguen resistiendo. Medio año después, el conflicto no ha conseguido tumbar el país que lidera Volodimir Zelensky pero...



www.eleconomista.es






Medio año después, el conflicto no ha conseguido tumbar el país que lidera Volodimir Zelensky pero sí que ha conseguido llevar Europa al borde de una recesión económica, con una *espiral inflacionaria* más potente y duradera de lo esperado que ya están desgastando no solo las economías europeas sino las sociedades y, en consecuencia, los liderazgos políticos.

Ya antes del parón de verano, en Bruselas se empezó a pronunciar más frecuentemente el término *"fatiga de guerra*". El miedo empezaba a aparecer entonces y cogerá de nuevo fuerza con el arranque del nuevo curso político. "Los europeos no nos podemos permitir la fatiga", decía a principios de julio el Alto Representante de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrell.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ago 2022)

Las termobáricas se usaron en zonas boscosas según los informes.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

* El ejército ruso continúa los ataques aéreos y con misiles, con bombardeos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto* - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo batallas ofensivas en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Kodema.
▪ En dirección a Avdiivka, en dirección a Pesok y Nevelskoye.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhia, unidades rusas realizaron reconocimientos aéreos cerca de Shcherbakov, Stepnoye y Vasylivka.
▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen centrando sus esfuerzos en mantener las zonas ocupadas y frenar las acciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## workforfood (24 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Yo digo que sí son terrmobáricas.
> No solo por la potencia de cada explosión sino también porque se ven perfectamente las bolas de fuego a cierta altura sobre el terreno. No son bombas de impacto.



Pues parece que sí son termobáricas.


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues parece que sí son termobáricas.



Si era un depósito de municiones, la bola de fuego puede ser el resultado de su explosión.


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

Los estibadores mantienen la presión y profundizan la crisis en Reino Unido


La huelga de los estibadores del puerto inglés de Felixstowe, donde se canaliza casi la mitad del tráfico de contenedores del Reino Unido, es la última de una serie de paros de distintos sectores del país en demanda de mejoras salariales mientras se profundiza la crisis por el alto coste de vida.



www.eleconomista.es






Brian Robertson, secretario de Unite en Edimburgo, dijo a Efe que la oferta "no pinta muy bien" y el coste de la vida "está subiendo de forma exponencial y no sabemos cuándo va a parar".

"Los trabajadores están muy preocupados. Saben lo que está sucediendo en el mundo y *están muy preocupados por el coste de la electricidad y el gas, también de la gasolina.* Alimentar a los niños, calentar las casas, incluso el coste de los teléfonos móviles", subrayó.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> He estado en Londres y Paris y no he conocido eso, vaya por dios
> Y en España? nunca!!!!



En Marid centro, año 2000. Edificio con corrala interior, cerca de Chamberí. Había un aseo común por planta. Algún vecino mayor seguía utilizándolo. Los demás pisos habían ido reformándose e incluyendo el baño en los mismos.

Vayamos a la España vacía. Pueblos de Castilla, en absoluto apartados, cerca de carreteras nacionales, a unos 3 km. Hasta el 85 no se asfaltaron las vías de acceso.


----------



## niraj (24 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





*El régimen terrorista de zelensky en Ucrania por negarse a la evacuación forzosa privará de la patria potestad a los padres de niños adoptados*

@OpenUkraine


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La guerra cumple seis meses y pone a prueba el apoyo de Europa a Ucrania
> 
> 
> Hoy Ucrania ya ha resistido seis meses después de la invasión, pero a medida que nos vayamos adentrando en otoño e invierno la cuestión será más bien ver si Europa y Occidente siguen resistiendo. Medio año después, el conflicto no ha conseguido tumbar el país que lidera Volodimir Zelensky pero...
> ...



Ayer alguien preguntaba si lo que dijo Borrell era una declaración de guerra....


----------



## niraj (24 Ago 2022)

Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me






"*Estoy lista para usar armas nucleares si es necesario", Liz Truss*

Solo algunas personas están preparadas para usarlas en caso de necesidad extrema, y otras tienen el síndrome de Dunning-Kruger, cuando, debido a su impenetrable estupidez, ni siquiera se dan cuenta de lo estúpidos que son, y por lo tanto creen firmemente en su exclusividad y las medidas extremas no serán para ellos algo excepcional

Nunca pensé que viviríamos para ver esto, cuando las maletas nucleares estén en manos de personas que no son del todo capaces.

@OpenUkraine


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pero como van a prohibir hablar el idioma materno a un cuarto de la población, nos hemos vuelto locos, al final son más nazis que los propios nazis



Los ukros son unos principiantes, en cierta region de España, se impide hablar en español al *50% de la poblacion.


*


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2022)

Los ciudadanos de la UE somos víctimas de la guerra, somos víctimas por no tener los deberes hechos....hemos dejado durante años que USA nos agarre por un huevo y Rusia por el otro. 

Hemos dado una patada a Rusia y ahora USA nos tiene agarrados por los dos. 

mientras los ciudadanos de la UE no entiendan esto, seguiremos sufriendo consecuencias de cualquier conflicto geopolitico en nuestras carnes


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




Le ha fusilado el tweet la jodía


----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Nazis de AZOV en Mariupol? No. Nazis en la feria de Málaga.



No simpatizo con los nazis pero tampoco con la basura comunista como tú. Y el vídeo tiene que ver con lo de Ucrania como los huevos y las castañas.


----------



## waukegan (24 Ago 2022)

Resultado de las sanciones: Europa en recesión, euro hundido, familias arruinadas y empresas en quiebra









Europa se asoma a la recesión tras seis meses de guerra


El continente acusa el imparable ascenso del precio del gas y el desplome del euro frente al dólar




elpais.com





Independientemente de lo que piense cada cual del conflicto, si se le quería plantar cara a Rusia a medio plazo, lo peor que puedes hacer es suicidarte económicamente. Estamos en manos de una élite ciega y fanática, absolutamente enloquecida, que, lejos de querer derrotar militarmente a Rusia, sencillamente ha aprovechado la oportunidad que le brindaba esta crisis para seguir avanzando su agenda de reducción del consumo energético para "salvar el planeta". La falta de compromiso militar ha sido total, sin embargo, algo tan simple como tomar la decisión política de calcular la factura eléctrica de otra forma, eso ni pensarlo. Estamos jodidos, pero más que por Rusia, por nuestros gobiernos.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No simpatizo con los nazis pero tampoco con la basura comunista como tú. Y el vídeo tiene que ver con lo de Ucrania como los huevos y las castañas.



Por insultos gratuítos y meter la pata hasta el fondo a la hora de clasificarme políticamente, se va al ignore para siempre.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Resultado de las sanciones: Europa en recesión, euro hundido, familias arruinadas y empresas en quiebra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La luz ,la inflación y la gasolina ya estaba cara antes de la guerra con rusia obviamente la guerra con rusia sirve como excusa para políticos como Pedro Sánchez. Europa obviamente no se va dejar chantajear por rusia . Los pro rusos os estáis montando una peli del invierno de que Ucrania y Europa se rendirán por el gas ruso y eso no va pasar. De echo se está a punto de llegar a un acuerdo nuclear con Irán gas y petroleo va sobrar


----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por insultos gratuítos y meter la pata hasta el fondo a la hora de clasificarme políticamente, se va al ignore para siempre.



Ya era hora, gilipollas.


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ayer alguien preguntaba si lo que dijo Borrell era una declaración de guerra....




Eso consiste en enviar más "instructores" a Ucrania?


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Eso consiste en enviar más "instructores" a Ucrania?


----------



## Rantamplum (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Eso consiste en enviar más "instructores" a Ucrania?



Creo que dijo que iban a entrenarlos fuera de ucrania


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

Alemania autoriza la venta de proyectiles de artillería de precisión Vulcano, radares COBRA y misiles IRIS-T a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, anunció el domingo 21 de agosto el envío de radares antibatería COBRA y misiles IRIS-T a Ucrania.




galaxiamilitar.es





Venta, las primeras dosis son gratis.


----------



## waukegan (24 Ago 2022)

Por lo que veo, criticar a los gobiernos europeos te convierte automáticamente en proruso. Será que has indagado en mi historial y habrás visto muchos mensajes de apoyo a Putin. ¿Trabajas para alguien?

Claro que Europa no se va a rendir; no se nos escape el detalle: NO ha entrado en la guerra. Europa va a entrar en recesión, y sus ciudadanos van a sufrir restricciones y carencias. Van a cerrar empresas y muchas familias se van a arruinar. Por otra parte, NO va a sobrar petróleo. El mundo va camino de los 8000 millones de almas y las inversiones de las petroleras están en mínimos. No solo no va a sobrar el petróleo, sino que va a convertirse en un bien cada vez más escaso. Y esto va a ocurrir, en parte, por decisión política, por las enloquecidas medidas de descarbonización que se están tomando sin ningún tipo de cabeza.


----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es evidente que cuando Rusia habla de atacar "centros de decisiones" no se refiere a Kiev, ni a ningún lugar en Ucrania.



Rusia, de momento, no va a atacar ningún país que no sea Ucrania. No están tan locos como para hacer eso.


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина
> 
> 
> И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам
> ...



Pero Lavrov habló de ello hace ya meses.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, Ivan Sushko, fue asesinado en un atentado premeditado con coche bomba en la región de Zaporizhzhya, ha declarado un representante de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, Rogov.
> Ucrania sigue utilizando tácticas individuales de terror.
> Me gustaría recordar que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) y el GUR del Ministerio del Interior aún no han sido reconocidos como organizaciones terroristas. Me pregunto cuántas personas más tienen que morir así -10, 20, 50- para que se tome la decisión obvia.
> 
> ...



Los traidores acaban así.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Agente de Newtrola defeca respuesta en el hilo
> 
> Todas las CUCARACHAS OTANERAS/COVILERDAS, siempre y digo siempre, en vuestras 'respuestas' hay insultos/amenazas de muerte, es vuestro modus operandi, todos adolecéis de lo mismo, es como los tatuajes de vuestros amigos los del 404.



Estás como una cabra.
Otro fracasado de la vida en plena catarsis se desahoga en un floro.


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)

MOSCÚ, 24 de agosto. /TASS/. La negación del presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, de la participación de Kiev en el asesinato de la periodista rusa Darya Dugina es "otro eslabón en la cadena de mentiras", dijo el miércoles a la radio Sputnik la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.

"Zelensky apareció frente a las cámaras una vez más, diciendo que no tenían nada que ver con eso porque ella no era de nacionalidad ucraniana, ni se estaba quedando en Ucrania. <...> Bueno, no es nada nuevo. Otro enlace en el cadena de mentiras. Sin embargo, Occidente está ignorando eso. No porque no pueda verlo, sino porque el régimen de Kiev está haciendo exactamente lo que dicen las pautas occidentales”, señaló.

Zakharova señaló que el sitio web Mirotvorets (o Peacemaker) que contiene datos personales de las personas había estado operando en Ucrania durante años. "Y ahora, como dijo el Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, el Sr. Nebenzya, en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad y como dijo a los periodistas, la página de Dasha está marcada como 'eliminada'", agregó el diplomático.

Dugina, de 29 años, era una profesional de los medios que cubría en particular los acontecimientos en Donbass. El periodista murió en la explosión de un automóvil en la región de Moscú el 20 de agosto. El Servicio de Seguridad Federal de Rusia (FSB) anunció el 22 de agosto que el asesinato de Dugina había sido resuelto. Según el FSB, fue planeado por las agencias de inteligencia ucranianas y ejecutado por la ciudadana ucraniana Natalia Vovk, quien huyó a Estonia luego del crimen.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Las putinejas sois conscientes de que estais en una lista negra,no?
> 
> 
> Cuando la olla a presion explote van a ir comandos armados policiacos a por vosotros, no dejaran a quintocolumnistas sueltos haciendo lo que os salga de la polla, no,no, ireis de cabeza a campos vigilados tipo f.e.m.a y suerte si no os meten plomo -
> ...



La mayoría son panchitos o los que aún sueñan con Tenochtitlan.


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

ASB Noticias Militares
_La empresa ucraniana Motor Sich, en Zaporozhye, se encontró hace unos momentos bajo un ataque de misiles de las fuerzas armadas rusas.

La empresa Motor Sich es uno de los mayores fabricantes de motores para aviones y helicópteros del mundo. Fabrica motores para aviones y helicópteros, y también turbinas de gas marinas industriales e instalaciones.

Turquía estará especialmente disgustada por este hecho._

Trad.DeepL


a cerdogan de vez en cuando darle una zanahoria y recordarle quien tiene el palo más grande

**********



Harman dijo:


> *El analista militar Boris Rozhin sobre los seis meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania, específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok* Z @voenkorKotenok:
> I.
> A principios de marzo, escribí que al conflicto de Ucrania le espera una inevitable "sirrización". No todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo con esto, y seis meses después del inicio de la OSO, se ha hecho evidente.
> 1. Se han formado y estabilizado frentes con ciudades bastión.
> ...




sirrización inevitable? para nada, entrando con todo desde Jarkov, hacia Dnipro, y desde Crimea a Odessa aíslando el sureste del resto., se pararon a las puertas de Nikolaiev que es un oblast tradicionalmente más prorruso que Kherson

como general de sofa es fácil hablar pero Ucrania sin costa ni río no es nada, en qué estaban pensando?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo recordar que había al menos otra persona en el vehículo. Incluso es posible que montase antes, le diese al contacto, y cuando ella se disponía a subir explotase el artefacto. En fin, no podemos mas que especular.



Se comenta que la bomba fue detonada a distancia y eso tiene mucho sentido, es mas seguro para el terrorista. Colocar una bomba debajo del asiento del conductor y activar el circuito para que detone en el primer bache o frenazo, tiene mucho riesgo para el que la instala, hay que ser muy habil y tener un buen pulso.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El analista militar Boris Rozhin sobre los seis meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para desmilitarizar y desnacionalizar Ucrania, específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok* Z @voenkorKotenok:
> I.
> A principios de marzo, escribí que al conflicto de Ucrania le espera una inevitable "sirrización". No todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo con esto, y seis meses después del inicio de la OSO, se ha hecho evidente.
> 1. Se han formado y estabilizado frentes con ciudades bastión.
> ...



Gran análisis, breve y muy concreto... quíen quiera saber de qué va esta guerra, a dónde se dirige y el escenario en que se mueve y se seguirá moviendo que lo lea y lo entienda.

La guerra ya es global, los escenarios concretos, ya Siria, ya Ucrania, ya la misma Taiwan o lo que suceda en Yemen están moldeando el futuro y son en esencia parte de un mismo todo.

Hoy la guerra está lo mismo en Europa, que EE.UU. que Rusia, pero lo mismo en Canadá cuando su gas para enviarlo a Europa lo primero que impone es su viabilidad, MUY POR ENCIMA del valor estratégico del momento... o Noruega cuando limita el envío de energía en general y los precios... YA NO HAY AMIGOS y quíen siga considerando esto se va a ir a la RUINA y será devorado por el devenir de los tiempos... HAY más que NUNCA:

INTERESES... y dentro de ello RELACIONES DE PODER...

Que nadie se lleve a engaño, empiezan a surgir las disidencias internas INEVITABLES en función de que los intereses sean o no protegidos y qúe intereses se protejan o amparen...









Giorgia Meloni es la gran favorita a ganar las legislativas en Italia


Si la tendencia continúa, la ultranacionalista podría convertirse en la primera mujer a cargo de la jefatura del Gobierno de Italia.




es.euronews.com





El combate encarnizado frente a Trump no va a agotarse ahí, pero eso son guerras internas y sanguinarias, que surgirán o al menos se hace con cierta evidencia pensar que surgirán... las noticias son PUÑALES de la propia guerra, lo que PODRIAMOS denominar MIL CORTES de navaja que van poco a poco LAMINANDO la resistencia del enemigo y mandando un mensaje claro de lo que acontece:









Alerta en Europa: recesión en Alemania y una inflación del 18,6% en Reino Unido


El Bundesbank avisa de fuertes turbulencias este otoño y el banco Citi coloca a Londres en su mayor tesitura desde la crisis del petróleo de 1979




www.larazon.es















Reino Unido, en vilo por la huelga en el puerto del que sale uno de cada tres contenedores


A pesar de contar con menos de 25.000 habitantes, el puerto de Felixstowe posee una relevancia económica para el país similar al de Rotterdam, o al de Los Ángeles y Long Beach




www.elconfidencial.com







El euro se prepara para su gran desplome y apunta a una recesión desconocida



En tanto en cuanto todo esto sucede en el fondo el precio del gas está ahora como referencia doliente y problemática a apenas unas semanas vista, INEVITABLEMENTE vamos a tener que surcar esas aguas y ESOS PUÑALES van a laminar con sus heridas un poco más el entramado que se PRETENDE firme y sólido, pero que muy probablemente irá diluyéndose como el azúcar en café caliente, no creo que vayan a servir muchos y diferentes noticiarios, ni siquiera medidas de caracter compensatorio... el coste de la vida, junto a ya diferentes y muy diversos temas que han ido rompiendo el sistema en general van a ponerse encima de la mesa y van a convertir en esencia en irrespirable el día a día...

TIEMPO.

Muy bien enjuiciado por el autor... eso es lo que NO SE QUIERE VER, que ese tiempo juega a favor de unos y en contra de otros...

ENERGÍA.

Que no hay más que la que se puede ponere encima de la mesa a dia de hoy, justo por el factor anterior...

Al final una guerra es simple ECONOMÍA de máxima exigencia, dónde los recursos infinitos o cuasi infinitos puestos a funcionar van a ganar con casi total seguridad esa contienda...

Y el autor lo tiene muy claro. Los rusos deben prepararse para lo que se avecina, que no va a ser nada bueno para ellos... el resto DEBERIA estar hablando a su población con la MISMA CLARIDAD y hacer ver el PORQUE y PARA QUÉ de la petición de sufrimiento... los rusos por su SUPERVIVENCIA; ¿los europeos...?...

Georgia Meloni parece tener una sugerencia sobre lo que los ITALIANOS... pero... 

El problema es que CUANDO LOS CORTES de las MIL CUCHILLAS empiecen a hacer mella en el paciente, quizás este se pregunte porqué ha tenido que sufrir tal castigo y entonces... 

MELONI...


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En Marid centro, año 2000. Edificio con corrala interior, cerca de Chamberí. Había un aseo común por planta. Algún vecino mayor seguía utilizándolo. Los demás pisos habían ido reformándose e incluyendo el baño en los mismos.
> 
> Vayamos a la España vacía. Pueblos de Castilla, en absoluto apartados, cerca de carreteras nacionales, a unos 3 km. Hasta el 85 no se asfaltaron las vías de acceso.



Si eso lo has visto denota las pocilgas entre las que mueves.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Bundeswehr se queda sin armas para suministrar a Ucrania
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa alemán ha informado de que se han agotado las existencias de armas y equipos militares que podían enviarse a Ucrania desde los almacenes del departamento militar alemán.
> 
> ...



Habríamos de preguntar con qué energía piensan producir las armas que sustituyesen a las enviadas, dado que muchas empresas ya empiezan a sugerir que con esos precios tendrán que parar la producción de diferentes rubros... 

Algunos ya advertimos que Europa y EE.UU. están empezando a generar un círculo VIRTUOSO-BENEFICIOSO en lo económico para los rusos en Ucrania y esto ya sería el colmo de la estrategia militar...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Le ha fusilado el tweet la jodía



Una cosa que no termino de entender. Viendo el precio de la electricidad en la Península Ibérica y en el resto de Europa, ¿a los lumbreras de allende los Pirineos no se les ocurre que a lo mejor tienen que cambiar por completo el sistema de formación de precios en el mercado mayorista de la electricidad? Sistema que es un auténtico disparate.

Es que no puedo entender tal ceguera voluntaria al coste incluso de reventar sus propias economías.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En la energía nuclear hay una variable de coste, que solo se ven en seminarios universitarios muy restringidos … lo que tenemos que gastar en mantener a buen recaudo los residuos, que deberán asumir nuestros herederos durante generaciones. Cuando uno ve los números reales es para llorar…



Los anglosajones no tienen problemas con los residuos de uranio empobrecido, los usan para endurecer los proyectiles de artilleria y bombas de aviacion, mas barato que el wolframio y no tienen que almacenarlo.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Alemania autoriza la venta de proyectiles de artillería de precisión Vulcano, radares COBRA y misiles IRIS-T a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar
> 
> 
> El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, anunció el domingo 21 de agosto el envío de radares antibatería COBRA y misiles IRIS-T a Ucrania.
> ...



Le llamó venta como pudo llamarle regalo con reingreso por un precio acordado en caso de que nos toque el gordo de la lotería rusa...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Una cosa que no termino de entender. Viendo el precio de la electricidad en la Península Ibérica y en el resto de Europa, ¿a los lumbreras de allende los Pirineos no se les ocurre que a lo mejor tienen que cambiar por completo el sistema de formación de precios en el mercado mayorista de la electricidad? Sistema que es un auténtico disparate.
> 
> Es que no puedo entender tal ceguera voluntaria al coste incluso de reventar sus propias economías.



Bueno, la península ibérica es “otro rollo”, creo que aquí se ha podido hacer el tope del gas porque España y Portugal estamos conectados entre sí, pero apenas con Europa.
El tema del sistema marginalista alguna razón de peso tendrá, digo yo…


Y por cierto, el MAG, Mecanismo de Ajuste del Gas, el mes pasado andaba sobre siete céntimos el kWh, este mes por el doble y parece ser que las próximas facturas ya andará sobre 20 céntimos.
Para mucha gente será prácticamente duplicar la parte variable de la factura, una subida relativa de cerca del 100%.
Visto en facturas random por Twitter.
(Si estás en el mercado libre, el día siguiente a la renovación del contrato te lo empiezas a comer, ojo a eso)

Se supone que esta compensación irá bajando, pero lo cierto es que está subiendo.
¿Estamos mejor así que sin haberlo hecho?
Ni puta idea


----------



## kelden (24 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que CUANDO LOS CORTES de las MIL CUCHILLAS empiecen a hacer mella en el paciente, quizás este se pregunte porqué ha tenido que sufrir tal castigo y entonces...
> 
> MELONI...



Que acabará como .... Mussolini ....  

Yo me sorprendo con la especie humana. Fijaos si va mal la cosa, pero siempre hay alguien que encuentra la forma de empeorarla ....


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Quizás declaren "zona de exclusión aérea" el cielo de Ucrania (los S-400 y 500 pueden hacerlo).



No hace falta declarar la exclusion aerea, los aviones de la Otan evitan sobrevolar el espacio aereo ucraniano, cuando la Duma rusa declare la incorporacion de los nuevos oblasts al pais, el ejercito regular, los soldados de quintas y la policia se haran cargo de la seguridad interna de las regiones y se liberaran muchos batallones rusos de voluntarios de la retaguardia.


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

bah, el cosmopolaco como el judeonazi de la pampa, están proyectando su negra alma, y sus ancestros deben estar revolviéndose en sus tumbas. Ojo, que los "nobles" polacos no eran inocentes, para ellos los ucranianos eran ganado 

recordando las hazañas banderistas

_“Pon un clavo grande y grueso en el cráneo de la cabeza.

Atravesando a los niños con estacas de un lado a otro.

Desgarro de la boca de oreja a oreja.

Cortar los senos de las mujeres y rociar sal sobre las heridas.

Cortar un cuerpo vivo por la mitad con una sierra de carpintero.

Sacar las venas desde la ingle hasta los pies.

Cortando el abdomen y derramando la comida en su interior, la llamada harina de forraje, para los cerdos hambrientos, los cuales sacaban esta comida junto con los intestinos y otras vísceras.

Clavar la lengua de un niño pequeño a la mesa con un cuchillo, que luego colgó de ella.

Enterrado en el suelo vivo hasta el cuello y luego cortado la cabeza con una guadaña.

Bueno, y así sucesivamente. Solo ciento cuarenta opciones, y las que se dan no son las peores.

Este no es el guión de una película de terror ni la biografía de famosos maníacos. Este es el conjunto de herramientas estándar utilizado por los nacionalistas ucranianos en su trabajo diario con polacos, judíos, moscovitas, bolcheviques, partisanos y otros subhumanos."_


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que acabará como .... Mussolini ....



¿Tras 21 años de gobierno también???.... miedito me da la predicción, esperemos que no, pero... lo mismo aciertas como esto siga así...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> España...tachan tachan tiene reservas de uranio para consumo propio hasta aburrir, o no lo sabías?
> Tu de geografía... mal, no?
> Anda y aprende dónde se encuentran los mayores yacimientos de Uranio en Europa:
> 
> ...



Confundes mineral de uranio con uranio combustible, se puden tener muchas minas pero ¿quien refina el mineral? ¡Rusia!


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los anglosajones no tienen problemas con los residuos de uranio empobrecido, los usan para endurecer los proyectiles de artilleria y bombas de aviacion, mas barato que el wolframio y no tienen que almacenarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166426



Así es, pero actualmente las centrales nucleares están muy avanzadas en cuanto a los resíduos que pueden pasar a otras centrales o a otra sección donde se exprime al máximo el combustible y de ahí se puede reutilizar para otros fines por estar muy empobrecido.
La prohibición de energías propias es una soga propiciada de gobiernos dependientes de una u otra forma del Kremlin.
Son las típicas maniobras desestabilizadoras de los socialcomunistas en aras de "energía limpia" "un mundo mejor" "solidaridad" o cualquier motivo que se inventen.


----------



## delhierro (24 Ago 2022)

Oficiales de carrera "de vacaciones" palmando en los combates en Ucrania









На Украине погиб военнослужащий Новой Зеландии


На Украине погиб действующий военнослужащий из Новой Зеландии.




anna-news.info





Cada vez , más descarado.


----------



## Debunker (24 Ago 2022)

Si lo que anuncia este vídeo llega a ser, estamos muertos, no tenemos escapatoria. 

Imaginad dinero digital con cuentas con topes de gastos y gastos controlados, el vídeo lo explica,


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Bueno, la península ibérica es “otro rollo”, creo que aquí se ha podido hacer el tope del gas porque España y Portugal estamos conectados entre sí, pero apenas con Europa.
> El tema del sistema marginalista alguna razón de peso tendrá, digo yo…
> 
> 
> ...



Todas las explicaciones que he oído sobre la formación de precios mayoristas son del tipo "para favorecer el uso de energías más limpias" y cretineces por el estilo. Es decir: no son una razón, sino una excusa. Y causa de los benfecios tan extraordinarios del lobby energético en Europa.

Yo tampoco sé si el MAG nos va a servir para algo o nos va a crujir a la larga. Pero hay que entender que ese mecanismo es una imposición de Bruselas para tolerar la "excepción ibérica". Es una transacción que no debería existir si los precios se formaran con un cálculo proporcional y no marginal. Es decir, si el gas participa de un 20% en la generación de energía eléctrica, su impacto en el precio final sería del 20%. Y no del 100%, como ahora. Reformado el sistema de formación de precios, el MAG sobra.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Así es, pero actualmente las centrales nucleares están muy avanzadas en cuanto a los resíduos que pueden pasar a otras centrales o a otra sección donde se exprime al máximo el combustible y de ahí se puede reutilizar para otros fines por estar muy empobrecido.
> La prohibición de energías propias es una soga propiciada de gobiernos dependientes de una u otra forma del Kremlin.
> Son las típicas maniobras desestabilizadoras de los socialcomunistas en aras de "energía limpia" "un mundo mejor" "solidaridad" o cualquier motivo que se inventen.



Es que no se puede con vosotros... lo de la estupidez campando libre no hay forma de controlarlo...

Que no, que no, que no, que la energía NUCELAR no es VIABLE... pero no porque lo diga un sociocomunista o un vividor de las renovables, ni siquiera porque el Kremlin haya impuesto un agente en el gobierno mundial, ni paridas tales...

La NUCELAR es inviable, primero por costes y luego por su ENORME rigidez, que impide entre otras cosas tener una energía de respaldo ÓPTIMA... y todo ello es ECONOMÍA... luego a eso añádele los costes por riesgo que ya en por sí son tremendos, pero que con añadidos como el climático, tal y como le acontece a Francia se convierten en casi imposibles de superar...

Y si eso fuese poco las RENOVABLES le han comido la tostada, son de una enorme simplicidad, con costes productivos muy bajos y con una enorme capacidad para readaptarse, en contra de la rigidez de la nuclear... PERMITEN además una energía de respaldo MANEJABLE, aunque aquí tienen el mismo problema que las NUCELARES, en cierto sentido, PERO CON la ventaja de no tener tal densidad que IMPONGAN que ese respaldo sea INGOBERNABLE...


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si eso lo has visto denota las pocilgas entre las que mueves.



Provocador detectado. 

Otro al sumidero.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> En Marid centro, año 2000. Edificio con corrala interior, cerca de Chamberí. Había un aseo común por planta. Algún vecino mayor seguía utilizándolo. Los demás pisos habían ido reformándose e incluyendo el baño en los mismos.
> 
> Vayamos a la España vacía. Pueblos de Castilla, en absoluto apartados, cerca de carreteras nacionales, a unos 3 km. Hasta el 85 no se asfaltaron las vías de acceso.



En no pocas ciudades de España (CIUDADES) hasta bien entrados los 80 o incluso hasta los 90 había calles sin asfaltar, zonas formadas por tendejones e infraviviendas en pleno casco urbano, fábricas abandonadas cayéndose a pedazos, y un largo etcétera. Esta foto, tomada en la segunda mitad de los años 80, es donde ahora está el Centro Comercial Los Fresnos, en Gijón, en la Avenida del Llano:







El lugar era conocido como La Cábila. Y muchas ciudades españolas tenían su "cábila" particular.

Algunos muy jóvenes son, por lo visto.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

A veces los expertetes les salen ranas a los mass mierda, ayer un fulano explico con claridad el tema del fucking en España"Para extraer gas de esquisto hay que tener previamente yacimientos de gas natural, si no hay gas natural, no hay de esquistos, en España se han hecho miles de prospecciones buscando gas de esquisto y se han quedado en eso, prospecciones, no hay gas de esquisto, luego no hay fracking.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

"¿Os reiais de mi cuando salia en mallas haciendo la maricona? pues os vais a enterar"


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (24 Ago 2022)

Ivan Sushko, gobernador de ocupación designado por Rusia en Zaporizhzhia revienta por un coche bomba


https://euroweeklynews.com/2022/08/24/russian-appointed-head-of-zaporizhzhia-ivan-sushko-killed-in-car-bomb-explosion/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Otro demoooocrata:


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Os reiais de mi cuando salia en mallas haciendo la maricona? pues os vais a enterar"



Es lo que tiene que hacer (poco ws) si quiere tener una economía productiva en algún momento...
Los vagos rabian...pero no pasa nada..


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Confundes mineral de uranio con uranio combustible, se puden tener muchas minas pero ¿quien refina el mineral? ¡Rusia!



No, no confundo en absoluto, es de ineptos creer que de la mina al reactor.
Para realizar downblending, si procede, como preparación así como su adecuación del combustible se realiza, según adelanto algo aquí:

*Estamos en la única fábrica de elementos combustibles nucleares de España, una de las cinco que hay en la Unión Europea (las otras se localizan en Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido y Suecia). Ubicada en la localidad de Juzbado, a poco más de 20 kilómetros de Salamanca, una doble valla separa sus instalaciones del paisaje de dehesa que la rodea.*

24 horas en la única fábrica de combustible nuclear española: "Si cierra vamos a Ucrania"

Ya me me canso de tanta estulticia en este hilo que sólo se dicen mayormente chorradas.

*Que le quiten la chincheta!*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos parecen burbujistas:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los anglosajones no tienen problemas con los residuos de uranio empobrecido, los usan para endurecer los proyectiles de artilleria y bombas de aviacion, mas barato que el wolframio y no tienen que almacenarlo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166426







__





U.S. Department of Energy's Waste Isolation Pilot Plant - Home Page


WIPP



www.wipp.energy.gov








__





WIPP’s Big Dig to Lead to New Utility Shaft as Crews Advance Massive Ventilation System


WIPP



www.wipp.energy.gov




…
Y para finalizar…








Biden designó a una persona no binaria y drag queen en la gestión de desechos nucleares


Sam Brinton, de 34 años, es activista climático y graduado de una maestría en el Instituto Tecnológico de Massachusetts (MIT). También trabaja por los derechos de lesbianas, gays y transexuales.




www.perfil.com


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No, no confundo en absoluto, es de ineptos creer que de la mina al reactor.
> Para realizar downblending, si procede, como preparación así como su adecuación del combustible se realiza, según adelanto algo aquí:
> 
> *Estamos en la única fábrica de elementos combustibles nucleares de España, una de las cinco que hay en la Unión Europea (las otras se localizan en Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido y Suecia). Ubicada en la localidad de Juzbado, a poco más de 20 kilómetros de Salamanca, una doble valla separa sus instalaciones del paisaje de dehesa que la rodea.*
> ...



¡Una fabrica! ¿para cuantas centrales da eso? ¿cuantas tiene Rusia? ¿es rentable tratar el combustible en España? ¿se está explotando alguna mina?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ayer alguien preguntaba si lo que dijo Borrell era una declaración de guerra....



Los polacos estan impacientes y quieren enviar a su ejercito regular a proteger Volinia y Leopolis...

PD- Los anglosionistas estan presionando mucho, la UE quiere relajar las sanciones contra Rusia y la respuesta anglo es que enviemos tropas a Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ya me me canso de tanta estulticia en este hilo que sólo se dicen mayormente chorradas



Puedes hacer uso de tu libertad "y de tu infinita sabiduria" dejando de entrar en el. No te preocupes.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Os reiais de mi cuando salia en mallas haciendo la maricona? pues os vais a enterar"



En tres palabras, Consenso de Washington. Es lo que se aplica en todos los regímenes surgidos después de un golpe de colorines: estabilización, liberalización, privatización. 

¿Queréis "libertades" a la occidental? Pues bueno, tenéis que aceptar el paquete completo, paquete Comansi. Por que va todo junto, desde el rollete LGBTQ+ hasta... eso.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

*Starbucks reabre en Rusia*, pero ahora tiene dueños rusos y otro nombre: STARS COFFEE


_Un rapero pro-Putin ha reabierto la cadena de cafeterías que antes pertenecía a Starbucks con un nuevo nombre, Stars Coffee, el último cambio de marca de alto nivel de una importante cadena occidental tras un éxodo empresarial sin precedentes de Rusia.

El jueves, el rapero Timati y el empresario Anton Pinskiy, el dúo que adquirió los derechos de la cadena en Rusia, asistieron a la apertura de la primera de las *130 cafeterías que antes eran propiedad de Starbucks*. Durante la inauguración en el centro de Moscú, la pareja también reveló el nuevo logotipo de la cadena, que sustituye la icónica sirena de Starbucks por una mujer con el tradicional tocado ruso "kokochnik”, pero que por lo demás es bastante similar._



Nuevo logo comparado con el anterior:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Todas las explicaciones que he oído sobre la formación de precios mayoristas son del tipo "para favorecer el uso de energías más limpias" y cretineces por el estilo. Es decir: no son una razón, sino una excusa. Y causa de los benfecios tan extraordinarios del lobby energético en Europa.
> 
> Yo tampoco sé si el MAG nos va a servir para algo o nos va a crujir a la larga. Pero hay que entender que ese mecanismo es una imposición de Bruselas para tolerar la "excepción ibérica". Es una transacción que no debería existir si los precios se formaran con un cálculo proporcional y no marginal. Es decir, si el gas participa de un 20% en la generación de energía eléctrica, su impacto en el precio final sería del 20%. Y no del 100%, como ahora. Reformado el sistema de formación de precios, el MAG sobra.




Pues creo que te equivocas en que el MAG ha sido imposición de Bruselas, sino que fue a propuesta ibérica.

Y toda la santa razón del mundo en cuanto a lo otro, yo suponía que el sistema marginalista tendría alguna buena razón técnica detrás, pero qué va  gracias por incitarme a buscar, que mira lo que he encontrado:

_“*El gas es el más caro y define todo el precio. Este sistema de mercado ya no funciona. Tenemos que reformarlo*”, ha dicho la presidenta de la Comisión Europea. Hay un nuevo sentido común en Bruselas en relación al mercado eléctrico. Por primera vez desde que España promoviera hace un año la idea de la reforma de un mercado que lleva a que la energía más cara marque el precio de la factura eléctrica en un momento del gas disparado, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, *ha hecho un alegato público, ante el Parlamento Europeo, a favor de una reforma que ni siquiera había defendido la comisaria de Energía, Kadri Simson, o el propio informe de ACER, los reguladores europeos, que prefieren defender las bondades del statu quo*, por mucho que el statu quo sea cada vez más difícil de sostener en el tiempo por los precios de la factura de la luz.

“Los precios de la electricidad, los precios de la energía se están disparando y estamos haciendo mucho al respecto”, ha argumentado Ursula von der Leyen en el turno de cierre del debate sobre las conclusiones de la última cumbre europea: “Hemos publicado una caja de herramientas que muchos de nuestros Estados miembros están utilizando para gravar los beneficios caídos del cielo y ayudar a los hogares y empresas vulnerables. Pero también sabemos que esto supone un alivio a corto plazo que realmente no cambiará nada la estructura del mercado”. 


*“¿Y cuál es el problema de la estructura del mercado?”, se ha preguntado Von der Leyen: “Que tenemos un mercado de la electricidad diseñado de una manera que era necesaria hace 20 años cuando comenzamos a introducir las energías renovables. Así, son las renovables las que entran primero porque en ese momento eran mucho más caras, y luego venía el resto de la energía, como el petróleo, el gas, la nuclear o el carbón. Y el que entra el último, el más caro, es el que define el precio”. *

“Hoy en día, el mercado es completamente diferente”, ha proseguido Von der Leyen: “Son las energías renovables las más rentables y las más baratas. Y entran primero y, luego, al final, entra el gas. El gas es el más caro, pero define todo el precio. Este sistema de mercado ya no funciona. Tenemos que reformarlo, tenemos que adaptarlo a las nuevas realidades del dominio de las renovables. Esta es la tarea que la Comisión ha asumido ahora. Esto no es trivial, es una gran reforma. Llevará su tiempo. Tiene que estar bien pensada. Pero tenemos que dar un paso adelante para adaptar nuestro mercado eléctrico a las condiciones actuales”._

El artículo al completo es muy interesante:









Bruselas aprueba la excepción ibérica para rebajar la factura de la luz en España y Portugal


Este jueves se vota en el Congreso el Real Decreto, y el inicio del mecanismo será el 14 de junio. Bruselas calcula que la medida tendrá un coste de 8.400 millones de euros –6.300 millones corresponderán a España y 2.100, a Portugal–




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En tres palabras, Consenso de Washington. Es lo que se aplica en todos los regímenes surgidos después de un golpe de colorines: estabilización, liberalización, privatización.
> 
> ¿Queréis "libertades" a la occidental? Pues bueno, tenéis que aceptar el paquete completo, paquete Comansi. Por que va todo junto, desde el rollete LGBTQ+ hasta... eso.



Por eso odio la puta libertad.


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Los ciudadanos de la UE somos víctimas de la guerra, somos víctimas por no tener los deberes hechos....hemos dejado durante años que USA nos agarre por un huevo y Rusia por el otro.
> 
> Hemos dado una patada a Rusia y ahora USA nos tiene agarrados por los dos.
> 
> mientras los ciudadanos de la UE no entiendan esto, seguiremos sufriendo consecuencias de cualquier conflicto geopolitico en nuestras carnes



Lleva la mitad de la razón y la razón de la mitad.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

*"Hay que matar más rejones"*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Comienzan las hostias por el gas...


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*Lukashenko felicita a Ucrania por el Día de la Independencia.*
El presidente bielorruso, *Alexander Lukashenko*, principal aliado de *Rusia*, que lleva a cabo una ofensiva en *Ucrania *desde hace seis meses, ha felicitado este miércoles al pueblo de *Ucrania* con ocasión del *Día de la Independencia*, ha informado su servicio de prensa.

"Estoy convencido de que las divergencias actuales no podrán destruir la base multisectorial de las relaciones sinceras de buena vencindad entre los pueblos de ambos países", ha afirmado *Lukashenko*. *Bielorrusia* continuará pronunciándose a favor del "refuerzo de los contactos amistosos basados en el respeto mutuo a todos los niveles" con *Kiev*, ha aseverado.

"El presidente bielorruso ha deseado a los ucranianos un cielo pacífico, tolerancia, ánimo y fuerza para restablecer una buena vía", ha agregado el servicio de prensa de la presidencia. Informa Afp


----------



## pemebe (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> * El ejército ruso continúa los ataques aéreos y con misiles, con bombardeos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto* - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:
> 
> ▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo batallas ofensivas en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Kodema.
> ▪ En dirección a Avdiivka, en dirección a Pesok y Nevelskoye.
> ...



El informe Ucraniano completo.

Fuente Ucra: *Pese a que Cosas Militares dice que los rusos deben tener problemas de logística siguen bombardeando todo el frente de 1.000 km (y no se le acaban los proyectiles)*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania obligan a huir a las tropas rusas en el frente de Sloviansk - Informe del Estado Mayor

OLHA HLUSHCHENKO - MIÉRCOLES, 24 AGOSTO 2022, 07:16

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han desplegado su potencia de fuego para llevar a cabo un ataque contra las tropas rusas en el frente de Sloviansk, obligándolas a huir.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 06:00 del 24 de agosto de 2022

Rusia sigue desplegando unidades separadas del Distrito Militar Occidental *en el frente de Sivershchyna*, en particular en partes de las provincias de Bryansk y Kursk (en Rusia), cerca de la frontera ruso-ucraniana, para demostrar su presencia en la zona e inmovilizar a las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas [y evitar así su traslado a otros frentes más activos - ed.]. Las tropas rusas bombardearon el pueblo de Tovstodubove, en la región de Sumy, con artillería tubular.

*En el frente de Slobozhanshchyna,* las fuerzas rusas han entablado hostilidades para mantener sus posiciones actuales.

*En el frente de Kharkiv*, los rusos utilizaron artillería tubular y cohetes para disparar sobre zonas de Odnorobivka, Karasivka, Borshchova, Peremoha, Ruska Lozova, Zamulivka, Bazaliivka, Pushkarne, Mospanove, Slobozhanske, Husarivka y Chepil y sus alrededores, y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Mospanove, Husarivka y Prudianka. Utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos cerca de Dementiivka.

Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon zonas cercanas a Krasnopillia y Mazanivka en el frente de Sloviansk, e intentaron realizar reconocimientos cerca de Bohorodychne. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania detectaron a los rusos y les dispararon, obligándoles a huir.

*En el frente de Donetsk,* las fuerzas de ocupación rusas siguen centrando sus esfuerzos en los frentes de Avdiivka y Bakhmut en particular.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* los rusos utilizaron artillería tubular y cohetes para disparar sobre las zonas de Siversk, Zakitne y Rozdolivka y sus alrededores, y utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos cerca de Zvanivka y Raihorodok.

Las ciudades de Bajmut y Soledar y las aldeas de Zaitseve y Bilohorivka quedaron bajo el fuego ruso en el frente de Bajmut. Los rusos intentaron librar batallas ofensivas en Bakhmut y Kodema, pero no consiguieron ganar.

*En el frente de Avdiivka,* los rusos utilizaron varios tipos de artillería para disparar sobre zonas cercanas a Marinka, Pisky, Netailove, Krasnohorivka y Zalizne y realizaron un ataque aéreo cerca de Nevelske. Intentaron avanzar sobre Pisky y Nevelske, pero no lo consiguieron.

*En el frente de Novopavlivka,* las zonas de Kostiantynivka y sus alrededores y Vuhledar fueron objeto de fuego ruso.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia,* los rusos utilizaron artillería de diversos calibres para disparar contra las zonas de Mali Shcherbaky, Shevchenko, Zaliznychne, Chervone, Vremivka, Olhivske y Orestopil y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Olhivske y Novopil. También utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos cerca de Shcherbaky, Stepove y Vasylivka.

Las fuerzas rusas siguen centrando sus esfuerzos en *el frente de Pivdennyi Buh* en mantener el control sobre las zonas actualmente ocupadas e impedir que las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas realicen maniobras u operaciones de contraofensiva.

Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar contra las zonas de Stepova Dolyna, Nova Zoria, Tavriiske, Zasillia, Novomykolaivka, Shyroke, Kobzartsi, Partyzanske, Lozove, Bila Krynytsia, Dobrianka, Osokorivka, Potomkyne y Trudoliubivka y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa llevó a cabo ataques aéreos cerca de Potomkyne y Lozove. Además, los rusos utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos en Sukhyi Stavok y Velyke Artakove y sus alrededores.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *"Hay que matar más rejones"*



Y sobretodo a mas chinos japutas como tú.....


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Los ukronazis no han matado a Daria, nooo


----------



## pepetemete (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los polacos estan impacientes y quieren enviar a su ejercito regular a proteger Volinia y Leopolis...
> 
> PD- Los anglosionistas estan presionando mucho, la UE quiere relajar las sanciones contra Rusia y la respuesta anglo es que enviemos tropas a Ucrania.



Todos sabemos que quien está en guerra con Rusia no es Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Huele a que los rusos tienen una buena preparada. El asesinato de la Rasputina dos días antes no es coincidencia, nada lo es. 

Y USA ha avisado,


----------



## amcxxl (24 Ago 2022)

Graham Phillips - *Darya Dugina*


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Esto explica muchas cosas respecto a Walkiria


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Dugin en el funeral de la hija: 




P.D: Da puto asco el discurso.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Pues aprieta el culo y vigila tu comida.


----------



## waukegan (24 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Si lo que anuncia este vídeo llega a ser, estamos muertos, no tenemos escapatoria.
> 
> Imaginad dinero digital con cuentas con topes de gastos y gastos controlados, el vídeo lo explica,



Por eso es importante que la gente renuncie a usar cualquier cosa diferente al efectivo o tal vez criptomonedas no controladas por los gobiernos.

Si en algo te interesa tu libertad, tengas un bando o no, o seas del bando que seas, no uses como dinero otra cosa que el efectivo.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Siendo rehenes de los suministros energéticos rusos era algo que iba a pasar tarde o temprano así que mejor que sea ahora y se mate a muchos rusos


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se comenta que la bomba fue detonada a distancia y eso tiene mucho sentido, es mas seguro para el terrorista. Colocar una bomba debajo del asiento del conductor y activar el circuito para que detone en el primer bache o frenazo, tiene mucho riesgo para el que la instala, hay que ser muy habil y tener un buen pulso.



Hombre, si le añaden un interruptor de corte al circuito de activación, cero problemas de seguridad. Se activa cuando está completamente instalada. Por contra, usar un activador vía radio tiene por un lado el problema de los discriminadores de señal, que lo anulan, y luego que hay que quedarse en la zona para completar la operación. Con el automático, lo instalas y te piras, llevando una buena ventaja.

Moralmente el automático es un probable doble crimen, pues te puedes cargar a gente inocente que esté cerca (si eso le importa al terrorista).


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, si le añaden un interruptor de corte al circuito de activación, cero problemas de seguridad. Se activa cuando está completamente instalada. Por contra, usar un activador vía radio tiene por un lado el problema de los discriminadores de señal, que lo anulan, y luego que hay que quedarse en la zona para completar la operación. Con el automático, lo instalas y te piras, llevando una buena ventaja.
> 
> Moralmente el automático es un probable doble crimen, pues te puedes cargar a gente inocente que esté cerca (si eso le importa al terrorista).



Ten en cuenta que la que tuvo que fabricar el artefacto e instalarlo en los bajos del coche, es una mujer de 40 años, se busco lo mas sencillo y seguro, iban a matar a la hija de Duguin porque era un objetivo facil, sin escolta, es posible que el coche no tuviera inhibidores de señal.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica muchas cosas respecto a Walkiria



Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... tenemos que creer NECESARIAMENTE que estas cosas no son ciertas... es que... 

Es demasiado se mire como se mire, demasiado es decir poco...


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

El hijoPutin deteniendo a lo poco que queda de oposición


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin deteniendo a lo poco que queda de oposición



Si hay injurias y calumnias de por medio... Eso es delito en Rusia, en España, etc. 

Esta gente... desinformando, para variar.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas especiales rusas...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... tenemos que creer NECESARIAMENTE que estas cosas no son ciertas... es que...
> 
> Es demasiado se mire como se mire, demasiado es decir poco...



Las élites siempre han disfrutado del sexo sagrado, en el Hollywood dorado habia una frase: "Nos consideraban dioses y nos comportamos como tales"


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*EEUU amenaza con sancionar a Turquía por sus relaciones con Rusia.*
El Departamento del Tesoro estadounidense ha advertido a las empresas e instituciones turcas que comercian con *Rusia *que podrían ser sancionadas, ha anunciado el martes la principal patronal turca, *TUSIAD*.

"Las empresas turcas no pueden esperar poder comerciar con individuos o entidades rusas sancionadas y mantener vínculos con *Estados Unidos* [...]. Los bancos turcos no pueden esperar tener vínculos con los bancos rusos sancionados y conservar sus relaciones con los bancos mundiales ni tampoco tener acceso a los dólares estadounidenses", ha advertido el Departamento del Tesoro en un escrito enviado a dos organizaciones patronales turcas, según el _WSJ_.

El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, y su homólogo turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, anunciaron a principios de agosto un acuerdo para reforzar la cooperación energética y económica, tras su reunión en la ciudad rusa de *Sochi*. Informa Afp


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## Abstenuto (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Con este no tendrá ese problema, se lo aseguro. Lo uso hace años, de hecho mantengo una copia descargada de una versión desfasada y ni actualizo.
> 
> Por cierto, el euro sigue de caída. Ha llegado a bajar hasta 0,9947 de dolar



Probaremos, gracias.

Penoso espectáculo el harakiri de la UE. Y ojo, que el empujoncito para su disolución pasa por atacar específicamente al eslabón más débil: España


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Probaremos, gracias.
> 
> Penoso espectáculo el harakiri de la UE. Y ojo, que el empujoncito para su disolución pasa por atacar específicamente al eslabón más débil: España



Vaticino una merienda de negros donde cada miembro tratará de llevarse su parte del pastel gasistico,como pasó com las mascarillas.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


>



Manzanas traigo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Más bien alguien debió pensar que mejor no jugar con esas cosas, no fuera a ser que a la siguiente la liaran del todo:
> 
> El accidente nuclear en Madrid que Franco ocultó y aún contamina hasta Toledo
> 
> Escape radiactivo de la Junta de Energía Nuclear de 1970 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Valdellós 2 la película que nadie filmó, ni grabó, ni vio y si me apuras ni vivió.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 6 meses del inicio de la operación militar especial de 3 días. 

Kiev sigue cayendo mañana.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *EEUU amenaza con sancionar a Turquía por sus relaciones con Rusia.*
> El Departamento del Tesoro estadounidense ha advertido a las empresas e instituciones turcas que comercian con *Rusia *que podrían ser sancionadas, ha anunciado el martes la principal patronal turca, *TUSIAD*.
> 
> "Las empresas turcas no pueden esperar poder comerciar con individuos o entidades rusas sancionadas y mantener vínculos con *Estados Unidos* [...]. Los bancos turcos no pueden esperar tener vínculos con los bancos rusos sancionados y conservar sus relaciones con los bancos mundiales ni tampoco tener acceso a los dólares estadounidenses", ha advertido el Departamento del Tesoro en un escrito enviado a dos organizaciones patronales turcas, según el _WSJ_.
> ...



Echando a Turquía en brazos de Rusia... En Washington parece que tienen prisa, como si se les acabara el tiempo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En tres palabras, Consenso de Washington. Es lo que se aplica en todos los regímenes surgidos después de un golpe de colorines: estabilización, liberalización, privatización.
> 
> ¿Queréis "libertades" a la occidental? Pues bueno, tenéis que aceptar el paquete completo, paquete Comansi. Por que va todo junto, desde el rollete LGBTQ+ hasta... eso.



"Pues vete a rusiaj o a china y déjanos en paz, si tanto te gusta vivir alli, puto orcoruso" XD putos sionazis , os creéis estar en el paraiso. Panda de sucnormales


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

¡Desfile de blindados rusos en Kiev!.... aunque no de la manera que esperaban los rusos


----------



## McRotor (24 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estas cosas no pueden ser ciertas... tenemos que creer NECESARIAMENTE que estas cosas no son ciertas... es que...
> 
> Es demasiado se mire como se mire, demasiado es decir poco...



Con eso juegan, con la inocencia y la bondad del rebaño donde la mayoria incluso ante la mayor de las evidencias siempre se va a decir que es imposible y tiene que haber otra explicación o ya como ultimo recurso: "era un loco" solo un caso excepcional...


Las Elites son endogamicas y para llegar arriba no solo vas a deber favores, si no que tambien te van a tener agarrado por los huevos porque para medrar tendras que ir asumiendo ciertas practicas...

...y a la larga estas aberraciones esa gente las acaba normalizando.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ucrania empieza a oler a la Francia de Vichy...


----------



## amcxxl (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ucrania empieza a oler a la Francia de Vichy...



Mas bien a Vietnam del Sur.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Siendo rehenes de los suministros energéticos rusos era algo que iba a pasar tarde o temprano así que mejor que sea ahora y se mate a muchos rusos



Hablas de matar y de la muerte de personas que no conoces como mucha trivialidad, además metes a todos los rusos, niños, mujeres, hombres, ancianos, eres un sinverguenza.

Si tan valiente eres porque no vas tu a matarlos, ahhhh!!! no que yo solo combato teclado mediante, eres el tipico que se los rusos invadieran este país saldrías por patas...


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ago 2022)

USA ordena ataque de aliados iraníes estacionadas en Siria mientras se espera el acuerdo nuclear con Irán.

Los úsanos la quieren liar pero gorda como ataquen a los aliados iraníes, estos se van a cargar todas las bases USAnas en territorio Sirio, más que nada por proximidad su logística es mucho más sencilla.





__





Cargando…






bulletinobserver.com


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Golpe a la infantería rusa.

Alucinante el estallido y como caen los rusos, parecen bolos.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

Bueno pues ya son ha pasado medio día y parece que Rusia ni se iba a vengar hoy por la Dugina, ni por ser el día de la independencia ni por nada, creo que a la inteligencia? otanica no sabe por donde le viene el aire.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hablas de matar y de la muerte de personas que no conoces como mucha trivialidad, además metes a todos los rusos, niños, mujeres, hombres, ancianos, eres un sinverguenza.
> 
> Si tan valiente eres porque no vas tu a matarlos, ahhhh!!! no que yo solo combato teclado mediante, eres el tipico que se los rusos invadieran este país *saldrías por patas.*..



No,que tú tan valiente te ibas a quedar atras,,,,,,,soplapollas.....


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hablas de matar y de la muerte de personas que no conoces como mucha trivialidad, además metes a todos los rusos, niños, mujeres, hombres, ancianos, eres un sinverguenza.
> 
> Si tan valiente eres porque no vas tu a matarlos, ahhhh!!! no que yo solo combato teclado mediante, eres el tipico que se los rusos invadieran este país saldrías por patas...



No sea cruel con @rejon, acaba de pasar por la operación de cambio de sexo y está muy nerviosa...


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No,que tú tan valiente te ibas a quedar atras,,,,,,,soplapollas.....



Yo no voy matando rusos en internet como tu, eres tu el que siempre estas con matar rusos como si fuera jugar al Call of Duty, Tonto los cojones.

Pues me tendría que quedar por obligación tontopolllas, que eres un tontopollas.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sea cruel con @rejon, acaba de pasar por la operación de cambio de sexo y está muy nerviosa...



Tú diselo a tu chinita ,que veras el verdajo que tengo...


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sea cruel con @rejon, acaba de pasar por la operación de cambio de sexo y está muy nerviosa...



Es un valiente de teclado, este ve un fusil de asalto y se caga patas abajo.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas bien a Vietnam del Sur.



Pues los Zelenski boys o aquellos que hoy le apoyan mejor se digan que son Vichy que Vietnam, porque lo primero no les dejará dormir, pero lo segundo... 

La historia con matices es un ciclo perverso de ida y vuelta parece muchas veces... 

Y yo ya dije reiteradamente que Ucrania para europa y EE.UU. parece se va a convertir en un nuevo Vietnam... pero, no había reparado que para sus dirigentes, gobernantes y el resto de personajes que pueblan la organización de un gobierno puede muy bien ser su propia hoguera...

En todo caso yo creo que será Vichy, pero... ya dependiendo a dónde llegue el desmadre y los odios, acabaremos viendo quizás un Vietnam y tú tengas razón... no se lo deseo a nadie, demasiado INOCENTES pagarían los excesos...

La guerra es una mierda realmente...


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1



_Macron advirtió del* fin del "periodo de abundancia"*

El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, afirmó que ha terminado en el mundo el periodo de la abundancia, la despreocupación y las verdades aparentemente evidentes, cuando parecía que todos los bienes y tecnologías estarían disponibles para siempre._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación, la vertiente económica la va perdiendo Europa por goleada…gráfico de cambio euro-rublo a 5 años…


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no voy matando rusos en internet como tu, eres tu el que siempre estas con matar rusos como si fuera jugar al Call of Duty, Tonto los cojones.
> 
> Pues me tendría que quedar por obligación tontopolllas, que eres un tontopollas.



Cuando uno cree que alguien no puede demostrar ser más imbécil, el imbécil te sorprende y se supera...no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas capullo...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es un valiente de teclado, este ve un fusil de asalto y se caga patas abajo.



Les insultaria, "¡tontorron, ruso de mierda, bobalicon, soplapollas!", "¡no me toqueis mi vagina nueva!"


----------



## Expected (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¡Desfile de blindados rusos en Kiev!.... aunque no de la manera que esperaban los rusos



Están casi igual que los Leopard que Antonio le iba a dar a Zelensky.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Y este cerdo?


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando uno cree que alguien no puede demostrar ser más imbécil, el imbécil te sorprende y se supera...no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas capullo...




mira, matarusos de teclado, te olvidas de algo: La guerra la empezó Ucrania, cuando el Dombass (solo 2 oblast) se declaro independiente, bombardeando a la poblacion rusa , matando a muchos civiles y provocando un éxodo a Rusia de un par de millones.


----------



## Expected (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Es un valiente de teclado, este ve un fusil de asalto y se caga patas abajo.



No me imagino a @rejon gritando "tontopolla y malote de mierda" a un checheno. Mataría por ver ese momento. Deberiamos mandarlo a "First Dates"


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Les insultaria, "¡tontorron, ruso de mierda, bobalicon, soplapollas!", "¡no me toqueis mi vagina nueva!"



Mira chinato de mierda....limpiate la boca antes de hablar y de decir las gilipolleces que dices, que te huele a nabo de Putin de aquí a lima.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Quién se ha dejado la puerta abierta que han entrado los follaputins en tropel?


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quién se ha dejado la puerta abierta que han entrado los follaputins en tropel?



Mira los zanx que tienes, me parece a mi que aqui no eres muy popular.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Eso consiste en enviar más "instructores" a Ucrania?



Mercenarios, carne d ecañón.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Confiesa @rejon, ¿la vagina nueva es de verdad o como la del travelo de La que se avecina?


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Les insultaria, "¡tontorron, ruso de mierda, bobalicon, soplapollas!", "¡no me toqueis mi vagina nueva!"



No se olvide: "¡rata de cloaca!"


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mira los zanx que tienes, me parece a mi que aqui no eres muy popular.



Coño 139.041 son pocos......??????anda haztelo mirar te veo muy mal...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Sobre el asesinato de Darya Dugina. Aquellos que planearon y cometieron este atroz crimen aparentemente apuntaban a su padre que vio la muerte de su hija con sus propios ojos. Fue un asesinato intencional. Un acto intencional de terrorismo internacional


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Confiesa @rejon, ¿la vagina nueva es de verdad o como la del travelo de La que se avecina?



El pollon de Putin es lo que a ti te gusta...chinato de mielda......


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

¡Stalin de acero, orgullo del obrero!


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Hasta que no acabe la guerra, la economía ucraniana será sostenida por occidente. Es así y era de esperar.

Una moviilización general cuando sufres una invasión destruye la economía completamente, como es lógico. No es una sorpresa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Pues eso, en esta guerra ocurren cosas curiosas…
"Parece un juego infantil": el gobernador de Sebastopol fue excluido de las listas de sanciones de Gran Bretaña.
Mikhail Razvozhaev dijo que fue excluido de las listas de sanciones del Reino Unido








«Похоже на детскую игру»: губернатора Севастополя исключили из санкционных списков Великобритании - Свободная Пресса - Великобритания. Новости. Новости Великобритании. Великобритания новости. Санкции Великобритании. Санкции Великобритании против России.


Губернатор города Севастополь Михаил Развожаев сообщил, что его исключили из санкционных списков Великобритании




svpressa.ru


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que hacer (poco ws) si quiere tener una economía productiva en algún momento...
> Los vagos rabian...pero no pasa nada..



Tu no quieres vivir en un sitio ni remotamente así.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hasta que no acabe la guerra, la economía ucraniana será sostenida por occidente. Es así y era de esperar.
> 
> Una moviilización general cuando sufres una invasión destruye la economía completamente, como es lógico. No es una sorpresa.



Aquí suelta lo que quieras, pero en un SUPER mejor no digas nada de lo que piensas, que entonces los que te recomiendan ir a Ucrania a matar rusos estarían mirando por tu salud en realidad... jajajajajaaaaaa


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hasta que no acabe la guerra, la economía ucraniana será sostenida por occidente. Es así y era de esperar.
> 
> Una moviilización general cuando sufres una invasión destruye la economía completamente, como es lógico. No es una sorpresa.



A costa de, incluso, sacrificar vacas...









Crece más de un 20% el sacrificio de vacas de leche en Asturias por los elevados costes


Los sindicatos advierten de que la disminución de la cabaña láctea puede provocar desabastecimiento a partir del otoño




www.elcomercio.es





Habría que preguntar a toda esa gente si eso merece la pena.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa,
Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia: el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retira tres brigadas de la dirección de Donetsk hacia la retaguardia debido a las altas pérdidas?
Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 600 personas, unos 160 militares de la 66a Brigada Mecanizada se negaron a participar en nuevas hostilidades, añadió el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia.








МО РФ: командование ВСУ из-за высоких потерь выводит в тыл три бригады с Донецкого направления


Потери ВСУ на этом направлении составили более 600 человек, около 160 военнослужащих 66-й мехбригады отказались участвовать в дальнейших боевых действиях, добавили в МО РФ.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Lleva la mitad de la razón y la razón de la mitad.



Pues para mi que la tiene completa la razón.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Comienzan las hostias por el gas...



OOOoooooo, se esta rifando un buen fiestón Utoya 2 y por la misma razón que el Utoya 1.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

_Aquí están las ruinas de la fábrica de algodón de Kherson, que fue la más grande de Europa. ¿Bombardeada por Rusia? No, fue destruido por la independencia de Ucrania.

30 años de TV Bandera y reformas neoliberales hicieron daño, pero mucha gente recuerda... ¡Los mejores días de Kherson están por delante con !

_


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOoooooo, se esta rifando un buen fiestón Utoya 2 y por la misma razón que el Utoya 1.



A ver que cada cual tiene sus cuitas y a los Noruegos lo de la inflación no les puede ir de las manos que al final acaban pagando a sus trabajadores más que a sus directivos o convierten el precio del gas en un meteorito como la luna y en colisión contra la tierra... 









Economía - Trabajadores petroleros inician huelga en Noruega, el segundo proveedor energético de Europa


Un grupo de empleados noruegos de petróleo y gas en alta mar comenzó este 5 de julio un cese de actividades que, de extenderse, podría llegar a reducir las exportaciones de gas del país en un 56% y exacerbar…




www.france24.com


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Viene como anillo al dedo...


----------



## ATDTn (24 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Mira los zanx que tienes, me parece a mi que aqui no eres muy popular.



Rejón, haciendo amigos.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Coño 139.041 son pocos......??????anda haztelo mirar te veo muy mal...



Esos zanx son en foros anti-PSOE, el los mensajes de la guerra de Ucrania andas MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUY escasito.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viene como anillo al dedo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166597



Digámoslo UN POMPOSO engreido... 

Sería simple de decir, entre:

Macrón y Putin tú elegirías a...

Sánchez y Putin tú elegirías a...

Johnson y Putin tú elegirías a...

Que no es que uno crea que PUTIN es la quintaesencia de nada, que nadie lo es, incluso alguno incluso pensará que PUTIN es bastante mejorable...

El problema no es Putin... ni la capacidad de elección del electro... ni las cien mil chorradas del pomposo engreido...

Si tú metes en un ring al campeon del mundo de boxeo, peso mosca y a un recién nacido y te obligan a apostar tu vida... jajajjaajaaaaa... pos eso es el problema tío...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os comenta:

Este pedazo de mierda ¿Dónde estaba cuando le comunicaron que no había petróleo para sus mierdas? que pasa, ¿Qué ahora le toca la mierda a él y no va a poder pasarle el marrón a otro idiota que arree?.

Que le jodan, a él y a sus avisos madmaxistas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A costa de, incluso, sacrificar vacas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos van a pasar a la leche de grillo.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Ago 2022)

Destripándose unos a otros:









TotalEnergies está implicada en el suministro de combustible para aviones al ejército ruso -Le Monde Por Reuters


TotalEnergies está implicada en el suministro de combustible para aviones al ejército ruso -Le Monde




m.es.investing.com





Nótese que el "grupo activista Global Witness" es el delator que acusa a la multinacional francesa.

Siempre hay por medio una "ONG" y tras esas organizaciones, los de siempre.



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Nos van a pasar a la leche de grillo.



Va a haber proteínas de muslo de cucaracha, y será un complemento disputado en los gimnasios.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Destripándose unos a otros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que si fuera EXXON no lo comentarían. 

A, espera, ¡es que EXXON negocia con gas y diésel ruso! Y LES PAGA.

Que chupa pollas son los chicos estos delas ONG´s.


----------



## vil. (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ..¿Dónde estaba cuando le comunicaron que no había petróleo para sus mierdas? ...



Se le podría preguntar algo bastante más simple y más al punto de lo que comenta:

¿Quién y con qué recursos se financia la guerra Ucrania?... 

Quizás lo que tendría que decir Macrón a sus ciudadanos es que para SEGUIR PEGANDO TIROS en Ucrania, pues sus ciudadanos tienen que comer MIERDA, que eso es lo que en realidad vino a decir, pero de manera más amable con su DISCURSO, no sea que los ciudadanos agilipollados con su día a día den en pensar que les están metiendo una barra ardiendo por el culo...


----------



## Octubrista (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166558



Macron tiene que vender ese producto ( la pobreza,) tal y como lo vende, teniendo a quien señalar como culpable, a Putin. Es la manera de no aparecer como responsable.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

Ahora están comenzando a apañar sus armas activas reservadas
de las unidades militares para enviarlas a Ucrania...¿Qué tal?
Tirando la cosa militar por la ventana... ¿Qué crisis?

_*En un giro que no esperaba tan pronto, el ejército de Estados Unidos *_
*está comenzando a retirar equipos en servicio activo para enviarlos a Ucrania.
*


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Destripándose unos a otros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al fin y al cabo, TOTAL, tiene refinería y pozos en el Ártico (Rusia)
y también le vende petroleo ruso a EEUU , Bisnes y tal...
¿Algún problema?


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

La OPEP y el ministro saudí avisan que los precios futuros del petróleo están fuera de control
de la realidad sobre la oferta en el terreno. Y que la OPEP recortará la oferta. Mas dolor...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOoooooo, se esta rifando un buen fiestón Utoya 2 y por la misma razón que el Utoya 1.



Y que no se quejen. No hace tanto les habría caído una buena Operación Weserübung.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

*No importa quién gane Ucrania, Estados Unidos ya ha perdido.

Hay múltiples realidades estratégicas difíciles de asimilar para Estados Unidos.*
_*Independientemente de quién gane la guerra de Ucrania, EEUU será el perdedor 
estratégico.
Rusia estrechará sus relaciones con China y otros del continente euroasiático, 
como India, Irán, Arabia Saudí y los países del Golfo.*_
*Se alejará irremediablemente de las democracias europeas y de Washington...*









No Matter Who Wins Ukraine, America Has Already Lost


There are multiple tough strategic realities for the United States to absorb.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, TOTAL, tiene refinería y pozos en el Ártico (Rusia)
> y también le vende petroleo ruso a EEUU , Bisnes y tal...
> ¿Algún problema?



SI, que no está bajo control de Wachinton derectamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando uno cree que alguien no puede demostrar ser más imbécil, el imbécil te sorprende y se supera...no eres mas tonto porque el dia no tiene mas horas capullo...



Eres demasiado gilipollas y HDLGP para perder el tiempo contigo...


----------



## ZARGON (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otro demoooocrata:



Entiende por "aislar" meterlos en campos de concetración?
Porque tiene un buen numero de "no ciudadanos" No ciudadanos (Letonia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Confiesa @rejon, ¿la vagina nueva es de verdad o como la del travelo de La que se avecina?



Le habrán puesto tetas?


----------



## Seronoser (24 Ago 2022)

Nazis Ucranianos se esconden como ratas en un tunel.
Son perseguidos por los rusos, y convenientemente desnazificados en el tunel.


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues eso, en esta guerra ocurren cosas curiosas…
> "Parece un juego infantil": el gobernador de Sebastopol fue excluido de las listas de sanciones de Gran Bretaña.
> Mikhail Razvozhaev dijo que fue excluido de las listas de sanciones del Reino Unido
> 
> ...



"a mí me da igual", dice el tío. Qué grande.


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es que si fuera EXXON no lo comentarían.
> 
> A, espera, ¡es que EXXON negocia con gas y diésel ruso! Y LES PAGA.
> 
> Que chupa pollas son los chicos estos delas ONG´s.



Más que ONGs chupapollas, lo que son es chivatos creados al efecto. Nótese la diferencia.
O sea, que son OGs.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

Decían, en las alturas 'FEMglobales', que el plan del reseteo incluía una rápida derrota de Rusia. 
También, suponían, que la fuerza ucronazi llegaría hasta los Urales para dar a la 'FEMegemonía' 
todos los recursos necesarios para poder llevar a buen puerto su control del mundo.

Pues va a ser que algo no está saliendo bien...


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Entiende por "aislar" meterlos en campos de concetración?
> Porque tiene un buen numero de "no ciudadanos" No ciudadanos (Letonia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



a este no le veo con una camiseta verde


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pues para mi que la tiene completa la razón.



Pues entonces compartes la media razón y la media sinrazón.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Pues entonces compartes la media razón y la media sinrazón.



NOOO, la termodinámica me avala amigo, soy indestructible.

Soy "el picolero de guardia".

Va bien para cualquier discusión.


----------



## Elimina (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Entiende por "aislar" meterlos en campos de concetración?
> Porque tiene un buen numero de "no ciudadanos" No ciudadanos (Letonia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



¿Incluirá a los no ciudadanos de origen ucraniano? Porque dudo que estos hablen otra cosa que ruso...


----------



## HDR (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Los combatientes de Rosgvardia detuvieron a dos empleados de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya que estaban pasando información sobre la ubicación del personal y el equipo en el territorio de la central a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todos los políticos europeos son sicarios de nuestros enemigos los BRICS .
> 
> Sólo hay que ver quienes están saliendo muy beneficiados de todo lo que está pasando con el coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania.
> De la misma manera que se compran equipos de fútbol y los mejores jugadores del mundo, también se financian partidos políticos y llevan a la presidencia de los países a sus brókers .
> ...



eso


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Nuevo ataque con cohetes contra objetivos cerca de Dnipropetrovsk: las explosiones provocan otro incendio en el distrito de Sinelnikovskiy









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

La reconstrucción de Mariupol avanza a buen ritmo tras su liberación:

Dos nuevas escuelas estarán listas para el comienzo del curso académico en unas semanas:


Se han finalizado yo algunas manzanas de los nuevos barrios residenciales:




La reconstrucción del famoso teatro también avanza rápida:


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

El enemigo ataca la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovska, parte de los misiles interceptados por la defensa aérea
En las inmediaciones de la central hidroeléctrica se puede ver humo, no se sabe aún si es del ataque o de un misil derribado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Biden anuncia el mayor paquete de "ayuda militar" para Ucrania: 2.800 millones de dólares









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Las cámaras de vigilancia grabaron la explosión del coche del jefe de la Fiscalía General de Rusia en Zaporizhzhya.
Los terroristas ucranianos habían colocado un artefacto explosivo improvisado bajo el asiento de Ivan Sushko y éste murió.
En el momento de la explosión, su hija adoptiva, a la que llevaba a la guardería, estaba en el coche con él. Afortunadamente, la niña no resultó herido de gravedad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Se ha llevado a cabo un ataque colectivo con misiles aire-tierra contra una base de las fuerzas aéreas en Mirgorod, en la región de Poltava, ha informado la 831ª Brigada de Aviación Táctica.

Los misiles X-22 golpearon la infraestructura militar. El fuego sigue ardiendo. Los socorristas están trabajando en los lugares afectados. Se está especificando el número de víctimas y la destrucción. En Mirgorod se encuentra un aeródromo militar, según datos abiertos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las cámaras de vigilancia grabaron la explosión del coche del jefe de la Fiscalía General de Rusia en Zaporizhzhya.
> Los terroristas ucranianos habían colocado un artefacto explosivo improvisado bajo el asiento de Ivan Sushko y éste murió.
> En el momento de la explosión, su hija adoptiva, a la que llevaba a la guardería, estaba en el coche con él. Afortunadamente, la niña no resultó herido de gravedad.
> 
> ...




Esas son sus técnicas....


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Profesor John Mearsheimer: Estamos redoblando nuestros esfuerzos. Estamos siendo más duros con los rusos. Esa es nuestra estrategia. Yo sostengo que es una mano perdida, porque se trata de una contienda entre consideraciones económicas y de seguridad. Cuando la seguridad está en juego, otros países sufrirán mucho antes de que los rusos levanten la mano.
Así que puedes hacer mucho daño a los rusos, pero no se irán, porque Ucrania les importa. Y Ucrania no nos importa. Y está dispuesto a arriesgar una guerra nuclear por un trozo de terreno en Ucrania, que no es un interés vital para Estados Unidos.
Esto demuestra el descrédito de la política exterior estadounidense en la actualidad. Y la crisis de Ucrania es sólo uno de los muchos líos que hemos hecho. Como sabes, tenemos el "toque de Midas", sólo que al revés. No hay nada que hagamos que vaya bien: Afganistán, Irak, Libia, Ucrania. Podría seguir y seguir. Así que lo que quiero decir es que no va a funcionar









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

La UE paga a Rusia un 89 % más por menos energía desde la invasión de Ucrania


Antonio Suárez-Bustamante y Javier Albisu Bruselas, 24 ago (EFE).- Los precios de la energía en Europa se han disparado desde la invasión de Rusia sobre Ucrania de la que hoy se cumplen seis meses, de forma que Moscú ingresa ahora un 89 % más dinero que hace un año por exportar hidrocarburos en...




www.swissinfo.ch





Jódete Putin


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Oleg Mikhailov, seudónimo "Rezviy": "No fuimos a Maidan, no nos manifestamos, trabajamos. Hablamos el mismo idioma... No podemos traicionar a nuestros abuelos y padres, a nuestra sangre...".
"¿Cómo es posible que personas de la misma edad, que recibieron la misma educación, que tuvieron la misma perspectiva, hayan olvidado los hechos de sus abuelos y padres?"
En 2013, Rezvy era un empresario. Él, como muchos otros, estaba indignado por el Maidan. Reunió a personas cercanas en espíritu, y comenzaron a preparar un referéndum sobre la secesión de Ucrania.
El 26 de julio de 2014, Rezviy estaba en servicio activo. La familia no contestó al teléfono; sólo se pudo localizar a su abuela, que le dijo que los nazis habían cogido a su padre y a su hijo y los habían llevado fuera de Starobeshevo. El hijo fue brutalmente asesinado, el padre sobrevivió milagrosamente.
"Si existiera la posibilidad de volver atrás, lo único que cambiaría sería insistir en que mi familia abandonara Starobeshevo...".









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ago 2022)

+18% de inflación
Huelga de estibadores

Piratas pirateando


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Biden anuncia el mayor paquete de "ayuda militar" para Ucrania: 2.800 millones de dólares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El negocio va bien. Armas para Ucrania y gas licuado para Europa. Ahora faltan los nuevos paquetes de medidas contra el calentamiento global.

El plan perfecto. Fuck Biden!!


----------



## ZARGON (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ago 2022)

Todos a aplaudir a las 8, para calentarnos las manos. Aunque hay formas mejores

En fin...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Ago 2022)

*¡¡Grande Boris, como les jodes!!*  





*¡¡Jódete, SUCIO MONGOL GENOCIDA!!*


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tu no quieres vivir en un sitio ni remotamente así.



No se trata de lo que yo quiera, se trata de que, ineludiblemente, si quieres tener una sociedad prospera, esta tiene que ser competitiva, para eso el estado es una traba

Que currar no es malo ni esforzarse tampoco


----------



## Larsil (24 Ago 2022)

Cómo vendas armas a Ucrania te bombardeo nuclearmente.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Resultado de las sanciones: Europa en recesión, euro hundido, familias arruinadas y empresas en quiebra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta es bien simple, aunque no la queréis ver, Porque os d a miedo: 

NO SON NUESTRO GOBIERNOS PUES SIGUEN ÓRDENES DE AGENTES FORÁNEOS.

A partir de ahí, podemos empezar a entender la situación


----------



## silenus (24 Ago 2022)

Biden anuncia un paquete de casi 3.000 M de dólares en ayuda armamentística a Ucrania


La ayuda militar por parte de EEUU ha sido continua y suma ahora, con este último y más elevado paquete, más de 13.500 millones desde el inicio de la invasión rusa en febrero




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La respuesta es bien simple, aunque no la queréis ver, Porque os d a miedo:
> 
> NO SON NUESTRO GOBIERNOS PUES SIGUEN ÓRDENES DE AGENTES FORÁNEOS.
> 
> A partir de ahí, podemos empezar a entender la situación



Es una maquinaria bien engrasada, ellos son los encargados y luego ya están los rejones que por 4 céntimos hacen de corifeos


----------



## dabuti (24 Ago 2022)

PUTIN CULPABLE....

Ni una sola mención al intervencionismo de la OTAN, aquí un día Putín se levanta y decide desayunar bebés. Y así, el discurso de TODA la prensa occidental. Han encerrado periodistas, han prohibido medios de comunicación, apoyamos y financiamos al país más corrupto de Europa (y no lo digo yo) que lleva ya 17 partidos ilegalizados y cuya punta de lanza en esta guerra son unidades abiertamente fascistas y unidades de voluntarios internacionales tambien abiertamente fascistas... pero nada, aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Viene como anillo al dedo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166597



Hacia la democracia plena avanzan en efecto, la de atar a la gente a las farolas o la de prohibir hablar lo que siempre hablaron, это маидан какой обман


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Los ciudadanos de la UE somos víctimas de la guerra, somos víctimas por no tener los deberes hechos....hemos dejado durante años que USA nos agarre por un huevo y Rusia por el otro.
> 
> Hemos dado una patada a Rusia y ahora USA nos tiene agarrados por los dos.
> 
> mientras los ciudadanos de la UE no entiendan esto, seguiremos sufriendo consecuencias de cualquier conflicto geopolitico en nuestras carnes



La tranferencia de culpa a una ciudadanía es atribuirles la responsabilidad que no tienen, pues han sido decisiones impuestas bajo coacciones a y desde los gobiernos por el lado Usano en el caso occidental.
Aquí no se ha abierto un debate decisorio, sino una imposición y una versión única.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

La "Madre Patria" fue abatida en Letonia en el Monumento a los Libertadores de Riga en el Parque de la Victoria
Los nazis siguen con su negocio negro...
La embajada rusa calificó la demolición del monumento, "que se ha convertido en un símbolo inmortal de la memoria y la gratitud del pueblo por la heroica hazaña de los soldados del Ejército Rojo, como una bárbara broma rusófoba y un acto más de vandalismo a nivel estatal". Se trata de un ultraje y una profanación de la memoria de cientos de miles de soldados soviéticos, entre ellos rusos, letones y representantes de otros pueblos hermanos, que lucharon hombro con hombro y vencieron en una batalla mortal contra el mal absoluto: el fascismo, defendiendo el derecho a la existencia de Letonia y de todo el continente europeo. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La tranferencia de culpa a una ciudadanía es atribuirles la responsabilidad que no tienen, pues han sido decisiones impuestas bajo coacciones a y desde los gobiernos por el lado Usano en el caso occidental.



discrepo, al menos en el caso de este país, hay 40% del farsa, psoe y otro 40% del mandril, pp y así elección tras elección, nosotros nos lo buscamos y al final lo tendremos y encima sin atar a los rejones a ninguna farola


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

*Irán puede suministrar energía a Europa si se levantan las sanciones, pero no puede sustituir totalmente a Rusia*









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Magick (24 Ago 2022)

Espero que sea solo niebla:

*Humo espeso visto saliendo de la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa que ahora es '100%' peligrosa:*


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Irán puede suministrar energía a Europa si se levantan las sanciones, pero no puede sustituir totalmente a Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada se puede hacer de aquí al invierno. IRÁN podría hacer cosas a años vista pero el frío y el parón industrial están a menos tiempo del que se tarda en poner en grada la quilla de un puto barco.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Humo espeso visto saliendo de la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa que ahora es '100%' peligrosa:



al final tanto va el cántaro a la fuente....mira que guapina excusa pa confitar a la gente sine die


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> discrepo, al menos en el caso de este país, hay 40% del farsa, psoe y otro 40% del mandril, pp y así elección tras elección, nosotros nos lo buscamos y al final lo tendremos y encima sin atar a los rejones a ninguna farola



Media razón llevas también en lo que has expuesto, pero los mejores y mas avanzados estudios sobre la idiotización de las poblaciones, hasta desactivarlas como mero electorado obediente y bienpensante se han estado aplicando aquí,,, de tal modo que cualquiera de los 80 superaba con creces a cualquiera de ahora en pensamiento y acción.
Los responsables de tal falsificación democrática son los autores de los actos y ultimos responsables de los desmanes de sus ciudadanías, por haberse erigido en amos de seres sometidos a servidumbre.


----------



## Iskra (24 Ago 2022)

__





Informe del Ministerio de la Defensa de la Federación de Rusia sobre el progreso en la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania : Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa






es.mil.ru





24.08.2022 (12:20)
*Informe del Ministerio de la Defensa de la Federación de Rusia sobre el progreso en la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia continúan la operación militar especial en Ucrania.


Las acciones ofensivas de las fuerzas aliadas han causado las pérdidas de más de 600 personas de la 68 Brigada de Infantería de Cazadores, la 66 Brigada Mecanizada y 56 Brigada de Infantería de las FF. AA. de Ucrania que operaban en la dirección de Donetsk. Además, cerca de 160 militares de la 66 Brigada Mecanizada han negado participar en las acciones de combate ulteriores. El mando del grupo operativo-táctico 'Donetsk' de las FF. AA. de Ucrania debido a la pérdida de capacidad combativa ha tomado la decisión de replegar esas unidades.


Cerca de Artiómovsk los ataques de la aviación operativo-táctica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia han resultado neutralizados más de 50% de efectivos del 20 Batallón de la 93 Brigada Mecanizada de las FF. AA. de Ucrania. Debido a las pérdidas grandes los militares del batallón han dejado por sí mismos sus posiciones y se han ido en dirección desconocida.


Cerca de la localidad de Lozovoye (Región de Jersón) ha sido acertado el 18 Batallón de la 35 Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las FF. AA. de Ucrania que intentaba a forzar discretamente el río Ingulets. Han sido neutralizados más de 80 nacionalistas y 6 automóviles.


Cerca de Konstantínovka (la RPD) las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales han acertado el puesto de dislocación temporal de la 72 Brigada Mecanizada de las FF. AA. de Ucrania. Han sido neutralizados más de 80 nacionalistas y 8 unidades de material de guerra.


La aviación táctico-operacional y de ejército, las tropas de misiles y artillería siguen lanzando ataques sobre las instalaciones militares en Ucrania.


Durante 24 horas han sido acertados: siete puestos de mando y control, incluidos los de la 66 Brigada Mecanizada cerca de Novomijáilovka, el 15 Regimiento de Artillería reactiva cerca de Kurdiúmovka (la RPD), la 102 Brigada de Defensa Territorial cerca de Guliaipole (Región de Zaporiyia), asimismo 47 unidades de artillería en sus posiciones de fuego, fuerza viva y material de guerra de las FF. AA. de Ucrania en 212 regiones.


Destruidos: cinco almacenes de municiones cerca de Ilyinka, Krásnaya Gorá (la RPD), Novoaleksándrovka (Región de Zaporiyia), Shirókoye (Región de Dnepropetrovsk), Sniguiriovka (Región de Nikoláyev), asimismo el Puesto de logística unido de las FF. AA. de Ucrania cerca de Oréjov (Región de Zaporiyia).


En el marco de la lucha contrabatería han sido acertadas: una batería de artillería reactiva de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple 'Uragán' cerca de Dzerzhinsk (la RPD), una sección de sistemas 'Smerch' cerca de Rogán (Región de Járkov).


Además, han sido neutralizadas: cuatro secciones de sistemas 'Grad' cerca de Séversk, Artiómovskoye, Orlovka (la RPD) y Barmashovo (Región de Nikoláyev), asimismo tres secciones de obuses D-30 en posiciones de fuego cerca de Soledar, Ópitnoye y Antónovka (la RPD).


Durante 24 horas los medios de la DAA rusos han derribado: siete drones ucranianos cerca de las localidades de Chernianka, Bélaya Krínitsa (Región de Jersón) Nikólskoye, Volnovaja y Trudovoye (la RPD).


Asimismo, cerca de Kámenka (Región de Járkov) han sido interceptados dos proyectiles de sistema de lanzacohetes múltiple ucranianos.


Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial se han destruido 268 aviones, 148 helicópteros, 1.803 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 369 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 4.382 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 819 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.339 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros y 5.034 vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Pues creo que te equivocas en que el MAG ha sido imposición de Bruselas, sino que fue a propuesta ibérica.
> 
> Y toda la santa razón del mundo en cuanto a lo otro, yo suponía que el sistema marginalista tendría alguna buena razón técnica detrás, pero qué va  gracias por incitarme a buscar, que mira lo que he encontrado:
> 
> ...



Le estáis echando la culpa a un algoritmo, es absurdo. 

El porqué el gas marca el precio es consecuencia de ser la producción que mejor se adapta a la demanda. Podría ser el fuel y el carbón también y bajaría la dependencia del gas, pero es que llevan 20!años haciendo justo lo contrario, esto no cayó del cielo.

con un mix en nuestro caso de 105Gigas de potencia con casi 75 no gestionables (FV, eólica y nuclear) y unos 17 d e hidráulica que tampoco es tan gestionable . y un consumo de unos 35GW necesitas unos 25 gestionable rápidos, y eso podría ser: el carbón; el gas; fuel; y algo de cogeneration (minucias). Del carbón y fuel las han chapado por patata

Bien, pues con esta configuración para evitar que la red se vaya a la Pura Mierda, necesitas esos GW COMO EL COMER, pues sin ellos no habría de ningun otro tipo. 

a nos re que empecemos a apagar zonas, tic tac.

cambiar el algoritmo no te va a cambiar la física que subyace !!


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTIN CULPABLE....
> 
> Ni una sola mención al intervencionismo de la OTAN, aquí un día Putín se levanta y decide desayunar bebés. Y así, el discurso de TODA la prensa occidental. Han encerrado periodistas, han prohibido medios de comunicación, apoyamos y financiamos al país más corrupto de Europa (y no lo digo yo) que lleva ya 17 partidos ilegalizados y cuya punta de lanza en esta guerra son unidades abiertamente fascistas y unidades de voluntarios internacionales tambien abiertamente fascistas... pero nada, aquí no pasa nada.



qué medios de comunicación se han prohibido exactamente?

verás....


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> NOOO, la termodinámica me avala amigo, soy indestructible.
> 
> Soy "el picolero de guardia".
> 
> Va bien para cualquier discusión.



Que la termodinámica te acompañe, pero no pretendo alterar tu invulnerabilidad.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

"Arrojado a la carne": Un soldado de la 56ª brigada contó a un abogado la terrible situación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

Los comandantes de las brigadas los echan a la carne, mientras que los propios comandantes no van a las misiones de combate con sus subordinados, sino que los envían solos, a menudo recién movilizados, que no tienen la más mínima experiencia.

"Ni un solo jefe de pelotón, ni un jefe de compañía, ni un sargento va de excursión. Simplemente le dan un walkie-talkie a la primera persona que ven. Un hombre vino ayer de la oficina de alistamiento militar y hoy ya es un oficial superior. ¿Por qué? Un grupo de diez hombres sale, dos vuelven".

"Y los comandantes están sentados a 20 km de todo esto. Y con las maletas ya hechas, en cuanto hay un avance lo dejan todo y salen corriendo.

Y mientras los soldados están en una misión, los mandos "evacuan" sus pertenencias y el material militar que han comprado con su propio dinero. Al regresar al lugar, cuando se les pregunta dónde están sus pertenencias, los comandantes de la 56ª Brigada responden: "Agradece que lleves pantalones y camiseta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Ucrania celebra el Día de la Independencia con la mejor tradición del ISIS









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La tranferencia de culpa a una ciudadanía es atribuirles la responsabilidad que no tienen, pues han sido decisiones impuestas bajo coacciones a y desde los gobiernos por el lado Usano en el caso occidental.
> Aquí no se ha abierto un debate decisorio, sino una imposición y una versión única.



un político no es más que un representante, vamos que nos representa aún cuando no comulgamos con sus ideas, las decisiones impuestas duran dos días con la gente en las calles exigiendo cbios o dimisiones 

se que ver a la gente en la calle, y más en España es una utopía, lo veo a mi alrededor, la gente no sabe lo que gasta al mes en gasolina, ni en la compra y muchos se la refanfimfla la factura de la luz 

Vamos, que estamos vendidos a las coacciones usanas


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que persia esta a punto de llegar a un acuerdo nuclear con occidente a cambio de quitar las sanciones a persia y vender gas y petroleo a occidente en los proximos dias . Menuda traicion de persia a rusia . Es un alivio brutal para europa . Podrian llegar barcos llenos de gas licuado persa a europa . Un aliado de rusia es quien soluciona el problema de europa . Curioso


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Le estáis echando la culpa a un algoritmo, es absurdo.
> 
> El porqué el gas marca el precio es consecuencia de ser la producción que mejor se adapta a la demanda. Podría ser el fuel y el carbón también y bajaría la dependencia del gas, pero es que llevan 20!años haciendo justo lo contrario, esto no cayó del cielo.
> 
> ...



Por eso es vital mantener barato el gas durante décadas, es insustituible aunque sea una capacidad marginal para puntas como la tiene incluso Noruega. Y por eso los gasoductos y la necesidad imperiosa de estar en buenas relaciones con los proveedores, esto nuestros políticos asesinos fingen no entenderlo. O quizá es que creen que el mundo puede funcionar bajando un poco la calefacción.


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que persia esta a punto de llegar a un acuerdo nuclear con occidente a cambio de quitar las sanciones a persia y vender gas y petroleo a occidente en los proximos dias . Menuda traicion de persia a rusia . Es un alivio brutal para europa . Podrian llegar barcos llenos de gas licuado persa a europa . Un aliado de rusia es quien soluciona el problema de europa . Curioso



Llegarían en años, no ahora. Irán es el cuarto país del mundo que más gas quema y sus campos están cerca de no poder satisfacer ni la demanda nacional. En 3 años y tras decenas de miles de millones de inversiones, podría llegar el gas en barco y más caro que por tubería, eso sí.


----------



## Iskra (24 Ago 2022)

Los autores intelectuales del atentado contra Dugin


Entre las verdaderas influencias de Putin cabría citar a Solzhenitsyn, Panarin, Primakov, Sergei Glaziev, Iván Ilyin, Lev Gumilev o Vladislav Surkov




www.vozpopuli.com




Interesante artículo del siempre interesante Hásel Paris sobre el no menos interante Dugin y el (cobarde) asesinato de su hija. . Con vídeos del propio Dugin hablando en español.
La pasada madrugada explotó en los alrededores de Moscú el vehículo personal del filósofo ruso Alexander Dugin. La buena suerte quiso que, precisamente ese día, Dugin no estuviese en su coche. Pero la mala suerte quiso que fuese su propia hija la que estaba al volante. *Dugin, desde otro vehículo próximo, pudo presenciarlo todo. Hoy ella está muerta y él recibe atención sanitaria*. El filósofo salvó la vida por un fortuito cambio de conductores, aunque seguramente él hubiese preferido (como cualquier padre) que el atentado saliese según lo previsto.

¿Previsto por quién? Las investigaciones están en curso y todavía no se ha esclarecido toda la trama. Desde Ucrania, el exdiputado Ilya Ponomarev afirma que al atentado se ha realizado en coordinación con disidentes rusos. *Desde Rusia, se dice que la autora directa de la explosión ha sido una militar ucraniana que logró entrar y salir del país. *Gran parte de la prensa occidental lanza la teoría de que (como siempre) la propia Rusia es culpable. Esto último no cuadra: Dugin no tiene enemigos poderosos en Rusia, y la molestia que pudiera suponerle a algún sector del poder ruso es inferior a su utilidad como actor de influencia rusa en el exterior.

A mi entender, las teorías más probables son dos. Podría ser una operación del servicio secreto ucraniano (SBU), que tiene un largo historial de eliminar a figuras políticas (desde el periodista Oles Buzina en 2015, hasta el intento de asesinato al presentador Vladimir Soloviev hace unos pocos meses). *Nuestros “aliados ucranianos” se han cargado desde negociadores hasta sindicalistas*. Los rusos también, seguro, pero eso nos lo dicen cada día y lo de los ucranianos, nunca. Recientemente Ucrania, a la desesperada, lanza ataques contra territorio ruso e intenta planificar atentados allí usando refugiados ucranianos, redes neonazis y disidentes rusos. Ucrania necesita desesperadamente victorias simbólicas, tan baratas y tan sencillas como matar a un escritor.

La otra opción es que haya sido una operación de algún otro servicio secreto occidental, como el polaco o el británico (experto en esta clase de operaciones). El tipo de explosivo utilizado (400 gramos de TNT) podría apuntar en esa dirección. También el móvil del atentado: *Dugin no es una amenaza directa para Ucrania, pero en Occidente está clasificado como “el pensador más peligroso del mundo”,* contando con un buen número de lectores a través de internet y editoriales semi-clandestinas.

*Dugin y la geopolítica*

Las ideas de Dugin son polémicas, sí, pero también son de gran interés. Y esto lo afirma alguien diametralmente opuesto a ellas. *Es imposible compartir su nacionalismo gran-ruso, que busca absorber Ucrania entera. Es imposible preferir su proyecto de una Rusia unida con Asia a la idea de una Rusia integrada con el resto de Europa*. Es imposible defender su llamamiento a la ruptura de la iglesia ortodoxa con el mundo católico-protestante. Es imposible coincidir con sus pasadas simpatías con el secesionismo catalán en España y mapuche en Chile. Es imposible apoyar sus llamamientos a atacar Polonia o los países bálticos. En términos de política internacional, podemos decir que buena parte de sus medidas pertenecen al Idealismo (es decir, son imposibles). Y el Idealismo es la escuela contraria al Realismo, en la que intenta enmarcarse un servidor.


> El gran aliado de Dugin ha sido la estupidez occidental



Si bien, siendo sinceros, igual de Idealistas (o sea, irrealizables) que las propuestas de Dugin, son las propuestas de Occidente. Por ejemplo: hacer que Crimea vuelva a ser ucraniana, ganar una guerra económica contra China, sustituir el gas ruso para depender de Turquía y Qatar, extender la OTAN hasta los confines galácticos… De hecho, *el gran aliado de Dugin ha sido la estupidez occidental. Hemos sido nosotros quienes, ignorando y sancionado a Rusia, la hemos arrojado en brazos de China*. De esa forma se ha consumado la alianza asiática antioccidental que Dugin soñaba. También hemos sido nosotros quienes hemos convertido un conflicto regional controlable en una guerra de civilizaciones a vida o muerte, haciendo las delicias de Dugin.

Pero, dejando de lado sus exaltaciones nacionalistas, su lado más místico y sus declaraciones menos afortunadas, Dugin tiene un gran mérito. El haber dado a conocer de forma atractiva y entre un público joven la geopolítica y las relaciones internacionales. Haber rescatado y popularizado doctrinas que sonaban más o menos aburridas y que parecían olvidadas con la entrada del siglo XXI. *Dugin ha resumido y analizado las ideas de autores clásicos (Rudolf Kjellén, Halford Mackinder, Nicholas Spykman, Samuel Huntington) que exponen las dinámicas ocultas del poder*. Y esto no lo perdonan la inmensa mayoría de las élites del mundo.

Dugin ha explicado, por ejemplo, cómo la potencia marítima hegemónica (antes Atenas, después Cartago, después EEUU) busca siempre gobernar la tierra firme y el mundo. Y para ello, EEUU debe doblegar el continente euroasiático (es decir, a Rusia). Y para ello, EE.UU. debe tener sometida a Europa. Y claro, cuando todo nuestro arco político es cómplice de dicho plan, pues Dugin se les hace incómodo.

En este sentido, el autor ruso sufre el mismo destino que el coronel español Pedro Baños, que tras publicar sus libros sobre "el dominio mundial”, ha tenido que aguantar campañas organizadas contra su obra, censura en redes sociales e intentos de hundir su carrera profesional. *Hemos comprobado que, lo que en tiempos de paz es una “cultura de la cancelación”, en tiempos de guerra puede convertirse fácilmente en una bomba bajo el coche.* Por eso hay que señalar el carácter potencialmente criminal de muchos juntaletras (más o menos indocumentados) que lanzan alegremente acusaciones de “duginista”, “proruso”, “comunista nazi”.

*Dugin y las ideologías*

Otra cosa que no le perdonarán a Dugin es haber llevado todos estos debates más allá de las peleas entre la izquierda y la derecha. Participar en interesantísimas tertulias con figuras tan dispares como el conservador brasileño Olavo de Carvalho o el marxista italiano Diego Fusaro. *Lo mismo hacía su hija, Daria Dugina: leer en paralelo a autores fachas como Heidegger y a autores rojos como Gramsci*. Leer al otro, estudiar al otro, dialogar con el otro, incluso hacerse amigo del otro y conceder puntos de razón al otro. Esta es, claro, la herejía definitiva para un Occidente más polarizado que nunca, donde las élites viven de sembrar el miedo a nuestro vecino ultraderechista, socialcomunista, rojipardo, o a cualquier tontería que se inventen.

Aún a día de hoy, gran cantidad de “periodistas”, “analistas” y “expertos” occidentales, acusan por ello a Dugin de ser un extremista de izquierda, de derecha, de centro, de abajo y de arriba. Se basan en que, *siendo más joven, Dugin era parte del partido nacional-bolchevique: una combinación de ideas económicas socialistas con ideas culturales conservadoras*. La corriente se remonta a figuras del comunismo histórico, como Karl Radek en Alemania o Ilya Ehrenburg en Rusia. Pese a que tanto Radek como Ehrenburg fueron destacados antifascistas, los poco avispados analistas occidentales aseguran que el nacional-bolchevismo es una corriente fascista.



> A medida que se disipa el espejismo de la globalización, cada día está más claro que la única herramienta capaz de velar por los humildes es el Estado-nación



Y aseguran también que estas peligrosas ideas serían suministradas a través de Dugin hasta llegar al mismísimo presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin. Naturalmente, todo ello es una fabricación occidental. En primer lugar, *el movimiento nacional-bolchevique detestaba profundamente a Putin, que ilegalizó a varios de sus grupos*. En segundo lugar, el propio Dugin se alejó del nacional-bolchevismo hace ya más de dos décadas, pasando a abrazar las ideas eurasianistas: el pensamiento tradicional eslavo de autores como Konstantin Leontiev, la economía mixta, el pluralismo religioso, el regionalismo y el federalismo.

De hecho, el Dugin maduro llevó a cabo una durísima revisión crítica de las ideas de extrema izquierda y de extrema derecha. Para él era falsa la idea bolchevique de que sólo existe la clase económica y no la identidad nacional. *También era falsa la idea nacionalista de que sólo existe la identidad nacional y no la clase económica*. Y comparó ambas cosas con la idea liberal, que niega la existencia tanto de la clase económica como de la identidad nacional.

Dugin se atrevió a señalar el oscuro parentesco entre aquellas tres ideologías (liberales, izquierdistas y fachas). Todo esto le valió, claro, el desprecio de la casta política europea (liberales, izquierdistas y fachas). Sin embargo, la Historia acabó dándole la razón en el conflicto ucraniano, que ha reunido finalmente en la misma trinchera al oligarca, la activista de Femen y el nazi del batallón Azov.

Dugin propuso una Cuarta Teoría Política que conciliase el interés de la clase trabajadora con la soberanía de la nación. Este es, seguramente, otro de los puntos en los que el pensador ruso dio en el clavo. *A medida que se disipa el espejismo de la globalización, cada día es más claro que la única herramienta política capaz de velar por los humildes es el Estado-nación*.

Con honrosas excepciones, la mayoría de las grandes cabeceras occidentales han optado por seguir definiendo a Dugin como un “naz-bol”. Esto les permite fantasear con que Putin es como un nuevo zar Nicolás y un nuevo Stalin. Y que Dugin es su Rasputín y su Trotsky: el consejero espiritual-militar. Lo que conduce, a su vez, a la conclusión de que para vencer a Putin basta con envenenar a Dugin o clavarle un piolet en la cabeza (como se hizo con Rasputín y Trotsky). Atentar contra la vida de Dugin...


*Los autores intelectuales del atentado contra Dugin*

No conocemos aún la identidad de los autores materiales del criminal atentado, pero yo creo que ya es posible identificar a los autores intelectuales. Es decir, a los primeros responsables de poner a Dugin y a su familia en la diana, de demonizarlos y deshumanizarlos. Señalo claramente a la mayoría de las grandes cabeceras occidentales, tanto a los generalistas (cuya ignorancia muchas veces es palmaria) como a los supuestos especialistas (que en demasiadas ocasiones no dominan los fundamentos de la geopolítica).

La inmensa mayoría ha definido a Dugin repetidas veces como “el cerebro de Putin”, su “autor de cabecera”, “el hombre que susurra en su oído” y demás fórmulas que se copian unos a otros. Esto equivalía a colocar sobre Dugin y su familia una condena a muerte, ya que Putin es hoy el líder más odiado y amenazado por Occidente. Además, mientras que Putin está escoltado, un escritor y sus seres queridos carecen de protección.


> La rusofobia instala la idea de que los pensadores también son un objetivo a batir mediante cualquier método



Lo peor de este juicio mediático es que es otra completa falsedad. *Dugin carece de influencia sobre Putin. Ha estado apartado de cualquier cargo académico público desde 2014*. Y ha sido, de hecho, un fiero crítico del presidente Putin, al que ha descrito como “indeciso y vacilante”, “rodeado de cuadros políticos mediocres” y “carente de estrategia, política exterior y modelo de organización nacional”.

Entre las verdaderas influencias de Putin cabría citar a Solzhenitsyn, Panarin, Primakov, Sergei Glaziev, Iván Ilyin, Lev Gumilev o Vladislav Surkov. Pero claro, a la mayoría de nuestra prensa todo esto le suena a chino, más que a ruso. Nuestros medios, en gran parte virando al sensacionalismo, prefieren el concepto facilón del Dugin-Rasputín. Un concepto que -por cierto- fue fabricado por el Milken Institute, _lobby_ yanki especializado en promover bonos-basura.

Y es que, entre los cómplices de estos señalamientos, aparecen también algunas de las grandes multinacionales de la economía. *El capitalismo financiero lleva tiempo contribuyendo a perseguir y aislar disidentes.* Cuando Julian Assange publicó en Wikileaks los crímenes de guerra de EEUU en Irak y Afganistán, fue embargado por Visa, Mastercard, Bank of America, PayPal y Western Union. Ahora, grandes empresas como Twitter o Facebook han decidido autorizar a sus usuarios a amenazar de muerte a los rusos y a celebrar los atentados que se ejecuten contra el supuesto entorno de Putin.

Los esbirros de Wall Street y de la City of London, es decir, los gobiernos de Estados Unidos y el gobierno de Reino Unido, también son destacados autores intelectuales del atentado. *Desde 2014, varios estados occidentales han decidido que no solamente es legítimo sancionar económicamente a países enteros, sino también a individuos particulares, como usted o como yo*. Esto implica que se les confisquen los bienes personales y se pueda vulnerar su libertad de movimiento.

El gobierno finlandés de la bailonga Sanna Marin está cancelando los visados de ciudadanos rusos de a pie. El gobierno británico del bailongo Boris Johnson sancionó personalmente a la familia de Dugin. Esta aberración de la burocracia occidental ha llevado a la creación de listas negras, en la que filósofos, periodistas, deportistas y turistas son señalados con nombre y apellidos. Francia (_Le Monde_) o Alemania (_Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung_) han llegado a publicar sus listas negras de “i_nfluencers_ peligrosos” para el discurso oficial. Y una versión más detallada de esas listas negras se filtra, con toda certeza, a mercenarios y grupos terroristas a través de los servicios secretos.






Sabemos esto gracias al caso de la página web ucraniana _Myrotvorets_, vinculada con el ex-jefe del SBU Roman Zaytsev. *En ella se publica la información personal y dirección de cualquier ciudadano incómodo para Ucrania. Allí aparecieron los datos de disidentes como Buzina o Kalashnikov, asesinados pocos días después*. También estaban los datos de Dugin y su familia. Ahí figuran miles de periodistas, incluso obreros que trabajan en un puente de Crimea y profesores que dan clases de ruso en aulas ucranianas.

Nuestros países han pasado de la guerra militar y económica a la guerra cultural, suspendiendo funciones de ballet en Alemania, aplazando cursos literarios sobre Dostoievsky en Italia o retirando el cine de Tarkovsky en España.* A partir de esta “rusofobia” queda instalada la idea de que los pensadores también son un objetivo a batir* mediante cualquier método.

Pero más allá del gobierno de turno, los grandes autores intelectuales del atentado son sus amos: las organizaciones globalistas, como la Unión Europea o la OTAN. *La supuesta “superioridad” de Occidente sobre Rusia, China o Irán consistía en que nosotros protegemos las ideas, la opinión y las libertades*. Pero ahora, los poderes “europeístas” y “atlantistas” promueven abiertamente que es legítimo perseguir las ideas, convertir a opinadores en un objetivo de guerra, hacer saltar por los aires todas las libertades de expresión e información.

Se han censurado medios rusos como RT o Sputnik, pero también medios chinos e iraníes (países con los que no hay ninguna guerra abierta). Se ha señalado a periodistas independientes como “portavoces de gobiernos extranjeros” o como “agentes de desinformación”. *Se ha detenido al periodista español Pablo González en Polonia bajo acusaciones falsas. A la periodista alemana Alina Lipp se le ha confiscado su cuenta bancaria (¡y la de sus padres!) por informar de crímenes de guerra ucranianos*. A la periodista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel se le ha rescindido su contrato en la Sorbona. Todo ello, siguiendo las recomendaciones de la Comisión Europea y el Atlantic Council.

Entre las webs cuyo acceso se ha restringido en Occidente están, precisamente, la Geopolitika de Dugin y la United World International de su difunta hija. El primer paso para su desaparición física ha sido su desaparición digital. *Los verdaderos terroristas que han condenado a Dugin y a Daria, en definitiva, son todos estos poderes mediáticos, económicos, estatales y globales*. La mano que haya detonado la bomba será de algún ucraniano, británico, ruso o checheno, pero será solamente la mano que ha ejecutado la sentencia que fue dictada por todos aquéllos.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

Magick dijo:


> Espero que sea solo niebla:
> 
> *Humo espeso visto saliendo de la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa que ahora es '100%' peligrosa:*



Creo que es un incendio forestal, en terrenos cercanos a la central, por algun petardo ukro.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llegarían en años, no ahora. Irán es el cuarto país del mundo que más gas quema y sus campos están cerca de no poder satisfacer ni la demanda nacional. En 3 años y tras decenas de miles de millones de inversiones, podría llegar el gas en barco y más caro que por tubería, eso sí.



En pocos meses ya habra barcos llenos de gas persa licuado a europa . Y los mercados bajaran el precio debido a la entrada de crudo irani en los mercados occidentales.Duro golpe para rusia que en el mediano plazo va perder su mercado energetico europeo a favor de su aliado persa


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Llegarían en años, no ahora. Irán es el cuarto país del mundo que más gas quema y sus campos están cerca de no poder satisfacer ni la demanda nacional. En 3 años y tras decenas de miles de millones de inversiones, podría llegar el gas en barco y más caro que por tubería, eso sí.



es imposible, déjalo pa prao, no saben diferenciar entre producción y excedentes, quien es el mayor productor de gas? usa, quien es el máximo exportador? Rusia,,,pa todo lo demás mastercard


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Los pro rusos fantaseando con la alianza persia-rusia y persia traiciona a rusia y vendera su petroleo y gas a europa sustituyendo el mercado energetico europeo de rusia a corto y mediano plazo . Es la ruina economica de rusia . Persia tambien vende petroleo y gas a india y china pero no es suficiente el mercado energetico europeo es muy grande y persia lo sabe . Menuda traicion


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> En pocos meses ya habra barcos llenos de gas persa licuado a europa . Y los mercados bajaran el precio debido a la entrada de crudo irani en los mercados occidentales.Duro golpe para rusia que en el mediano plazo va perder su mercado energetico europeo a favor de su aliado persa



No tan rápido. Serán años pero ocurrirá. Para entonces más les vale a los rusos tener mercados alternativos y haber tirado buenas tuberías hacia China, que consume muy poco gas para su tamaño y a medio plazo se supone que demandará más. Aparte del estado de los campos, ahora mismo el mayor factor limitarte es el número de barcos, hay los que hay y qje se sepa nadie ha lanzado un plan masivo de construcción de nuevas unidades. Esto es importante porque la inversión de las navieras está desacoplada de la de las petroleras y un barco se amortiza en muchos años. O alguien les garantiz fletes caros durante muchos años o no encargarán más barcos


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

El gauleiter de la región de Khmelnytskyy ha confirmado que se han producido varias llegadas de misiles potentes a la vez en la región. Presumiblemente, los ataques alcanzaron un aeródromo local y depósitos de armas extranjeros cerca de Shepetivka. Lo más probable es que mañana el Ministerio de Defensa ruso especifique hacia dónde apuntaban los objetivos. A juzgar por los ataques que se están llevando a cabo desde el anochecer (empezaron desde Kharkiv y Mykolaiv y continuaron durante todo el día), mañana será un resumen muy gordo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

La llama eterna se apaga en Moldavia en el monumento donde tuvieron lugar las batallas por la liberación de Chisinau - jefe del Comité de la Victoria









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No tan rápido. Serán años pero ocurrirá. Para entonces más les vale a los rusos tener mercados alternativos y haber tirado buenas tuberías hacia China, que consume muy poco gas para su tamaño y a medio plazo se supone que demandará más.



Aunque tarden años los mercados le da tranquilidad bajan los precios debido a su entrada al mercado . En 2 años iran puede sustituir el gas ruso . Persia tiene las 2 mayores reservas del mundo . Las empresas energeticas occidentales le ayudaran a producir mas gas y petroleo . Persia solo necesita invertir para producir mas. Vaya palo para rusia


----------



## Larsil (24 Ago 2022)

Cuidado R.Unido- Truss asegura que "está lista" para pulsar el botón nuclear si es elegida primera ministra británica (msn.com)


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que persia esta a punto de llegar a un acuerdo nuclear con occidente a cambio de quitar las sanciones a persia y vender gas y petroleo a occidente en los proximos dias . Menuda traicion de persia a rusia . Es un alivio brutal para europa . Podrian llegar barcos llenos de gas licuado persa a europa . Un aliado de rusia es quien soluciona el problema de europa . Curioso



El gas irani llega tarde, si no hubiese entrado Trump ahora podria estar enviando a europa por GNL o por tuberia. Pero los planes de alemania eran sustituir el gas por hidrógeno pàulatinamente, y se va a acelerar. Este invierno puede que sea regular, o no, el proximo ya normal con o sin gas ruso.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Aunque tarden años los mercados le da tranquilidad bajan los precios debido a su entrada al mercado . En 2 años iran puede sustituir el gas ruso . Persia tiene las 2 mayores reservas del mundo . Las empresas energeticas occidentales le ayudaran a producir mas gas y petroleo . Persia solo necesita invertir para producir mas. Vaya palo para rusia



Mientras tanto, en el mundo real:
*Irán solicita unirse a China y Rusia en el club BRICS*








Iran applies to join China and Russia in BRICS club


Iran, which holds the world's second largest gas reserves, has applied to join the BRICS group of Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa that Beijing and Moscow cast as a powerful emerging market alternative to the West.




www.reuters.com





“Mientras la Casa Blanca estaba pensando en qué más apagar en el mundo, prohibir o estropear, Argentina e Irán solicitaron unirse a los BRICS”








Iran applies to join BRICS group of emerging countries


Iranian official says membership ‘would result in added values for both sides’.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No tan rápido. Serán años pero ocurrirá. Para entonces más les vale a los rusos tener mercados alternativos y haber tirado buenas tuberías hacia China, que consume muy poco gas para su tamaño y a medio plazo se supone que demandará más. Aparte del estado de los campos, ahora mismo el mayor factor limitarte es el número de barcos, hay los que hay y qje se sepa nadie ha lanzado un plan masivo de construcción de nuevas unidades. Esto es importante porque la inversión de las navieras está desacoplada de la de las petroleras y un barco se amortiza en muchos años. O alguien les garantiz fletes caros durante muchos años o no encargarán más barcos



Su picolero de guardia le comunica que están en ello y a muy buen ritmo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en el mundo real:
> *Irán solicita unirse a China y Rusia en el club BRICS*
> 
> 
> ...



India tambien esta en brics y esta contra china en la alianza indo pacifico quad. Persia esta deseando sustituir el mercado energetico ruso en europa . Por algo se va llegar a un acuerdo nuclear en los proximos dias . Para persia no es suficiente el mercado chino y indio ya que tiene que hacerles rebajas para competir con el crudo ruso. Y cuando sustituya a rusia como proveedor de energia en europa rusia tendra el mismo problema que tiene ahora persia . Vendera menos energia y mas barata


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El gas irani llega tarde, si no hubiese entrado Trump ahora podria estar enviando a europa por GNL o por tuberia. Pero los planes de alemania eran sustituir el gas por hidrógeno pàulatinamente, y se va a acelerar. Este invierno puede que sea regular, o no, el proximo ya normal con o sin gas ruso.



La ventana temporal del gas en los volúmenes actuales se agota de todos modos en Europa. España en 2030 tendrá una capacidad de generación con renovables tan elevada que el peso del gas caerá. Si esta historia hubiera ocurrido en 2029, no tendríamos mucha necesidad de gas y de sobra la cubriríamos con unos cuantos barcos.

Incluso el gobierno da la impresión de estar torpedeando la renovación de la importante planta de cogeneración en industria quizá porque confía más de lo que sería deseable en la transición al hidrógeno. Pero Europa se mueve en contra del gas y China acabará por elevar su demanda sustituyendo parte de su inmensa planta carbonera estos próximos años. La India será el otro gran demandante.


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> un político no es más que un representante, vamos que nos representa aún cuando no comulgamos con sus ideas, las decisiones impuestas duran dos días con la gente en las calles exigiendo cbios o dimisiones
> 
> se que ver a la gente en la calle, y más en España es una utopía, lo veo a mi alrededor, la gente no sabe lo que gasta al mes en gasolina, ni en la compra y muchos se la refanfimfla la factura de la luz
> 
> Vamos, que estamos vendidos a las coacciones usanas



Se te vé demócrata convencido, pero un político actual tiene mas de usurpador de la representatividad y como tal..." Representante"... que de lo que vulgarmente se entiende como representante.


----------



## dabuti (24 Ago 2022)

Mentirosa marioneta de los gringos engañando a su pueblo.









El mensaje de Zelenski: "Solíamos hablar de paz, ahora hablamos de victoria"


El presidente de Ucrania ha intervenido también ante el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y allí ha asegurado que "el futuro del mundo se está decidiendo" en su país.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Iskra (24 Ago 2022)

Pueblo ruso realizó honras fúnebres a periodista Daria Dugina


La periodista Daguia Dugina quien falleció víctima de un atentado perpetrado por los servicios especiales de Ucrania, fue despedida por el pueblo ruso. teleSUR




diario-octubre.com







Añado:
El Papa Francisco expresó sus condolencias por la muerte de la periodista rusa, hija del filósofo Alexandr Dúguin, Daria Dúguina.

Ahora le acusarán de "complicidad con el Kremlin" y de todos los pecados mortales.

Porque en el "mundo libre" no está permitido simpatizar con los rusos, solo se permite calumniar y matar a los rusos.









El Papa condena el asesinato de la "pobre chica" Darya Dugina, otra "víctima inocente" de la guerra en Ucrania


Las palabras del Pontífice han sido duramente criticadas por el embajador de Ucrania ante la Santa Sede, Andrii Yurash




www.diariodenavarra.es




La rata jojola a cargo de la embajada ya puso el grito en el cielo. Es lo que tiene reirle todas las gracias al puto nazi. Y me temo (por no decir que es casi seguro) que ya lloraremos por haberlo hecho.

Por cierto, afortunadamente no salen imágenes de cerca, pero la tapa del ataúd está abierta. Por lo que se comentaba por aquí aunque (francamente) no le veo ningún interés.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Iran tambien vende a india o china pero es insi
> 
> India tambien esta en brics y esta contra china en la alianza indo pacifico quad



Mira si está contra China:


Así se beben el futuro de Occidente, con pajita de plástico (prohibida a los sojaboys occidentales):













La *Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai* ( *SCO* ) es una organización política , económica y de seguridad de Eurasia . En términos de alcance geográfico y población , es la organización regional más grande del mundo , cubriendo aproximadamente el 60% del área de Eurasia, el 40% de la población mundial y más del 30% del PIB mundial . [3]









Shanghai Cooperation Organisation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La ventana temporal del gas en los volúmenes actuales se agota de todos modos en Europa. España en 2030 tendrá una capacidad de generación con renovables tan elevada que el peso del gas caerá. Si esta historia hubiera ocurrido en 2029, no tendríamos mucha necesidad de gas y de sobra la cubriríamos con unos cuantos barcos.
> 
> Incluso el gobierno da la impresión de estar torpedeando la renovación de la importante planta de cogeneración en industria quizá porque confía más de lo que sería deseable en la transición al hidrógeno. Pero Europa se mueve en contra del gas y China acabará por elevar su demanda sustituyendo parte de su inmensa planta carbonera estos próximos años. La India será el otro gran demandante.



jajajajaja esa si que es buena, renovables jajajajajajajaja vamos a la tercera guerra mundial precisamente por empeñarse en no usar las renovables jajajajaj


----------



## manodura79 (24 Ago 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Cuidado R.Unido- Truss asegura que "está lista" para pulsar el botón nuclear si es elegida primera ministra británica (msn.com)



Charo chareando. ¿No se ha dado cuenta que vive en una isla? Bocazas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martaggg (24 Ago 2022)

Curiosa la selección del rojo y el negro en los colores de la infografía de los tanques perdidos por Rusia. 
Día de la Independencia y en la portada de El Mundo la bandera del Ejercito Insurgente Ucraniano...

https://i.postimg.cc/DwM6N0HJ/Screen-Shot-2022-08-24-at-17-11-38.png


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> El gas irani llega tarde, si no hubiese entrado Trump ahora podria estar enviando a europa por GNL o por tuberia. Pero los planes de alemania eran sustituir el gas por hidrógeno pàulatinamente, y se va a acelerar. Este invierno puede que sea regular, o no, el proximo ya normal con o sin gas ruso.



Bueno pero la da tranquiidad a alemania saber que tiene el mercado persa como plan b y no tendra tanta prisa . En 2 años persia puede sustituir totalmente a rusia como productor de energia para alemania . Supongo que en los proximos meses entraran empresas energeticas europeas a persia


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa,
> Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia: el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retira tres brigadas de la dirección de Donetsk hacia la retaguardia debido a las altas pérdidas?
> Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 600 personas, unos 160 militares de la 66a Brigada Mecanizada se negaron a participar en nuevas hostilidades, añadió el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Si no retira del frente a las unidades baqueteadas, se le amotinan a Zelensky y tiene que enviarlos a prision militar, el estado mayor ucraniano tiene que rotar rapido las unidades, para que la pedrea este repartida !!!.


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Mira si está contra China:
> 
> 
> Así se beben el futuro de Occidente, con pajita de plástico (prohibida a los sojaboys occidentales):
> ...



Mucha cooperacion y alianzas pero en 2019 tuvieron enfrentamientos serios en la frontera indo -china con muertes de soldados chinos e indios . Te presento la alianza quad indio pacifico contra china .


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Mentirosa marioneta de los gringos engañando a su pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobreactuando, como los actores mediocres y los que no las tienen todas consigo. Como lo que él es.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

El primer ministro ucraniano dice que formará parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar sobre Estados Unidos que ha firmado Biden:
▪ sistemas de defensa aérea,
▪ sistemas aéreos no tripulados,
▪ sistemas de artillería y radar.

Shmygal añadió que se han recibido otros 3.000 millones de dólares de ayuda no reembolsable de Estados Unidos a través del mecanismo del Banco Mundial. Se trata del primer tramo de una ayuda presupuestaria directa adicional de 4.500 millones de dólares, dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Pedro12 (24 Ago 2022)

*"Cualquier cosa menos una sociedad sin efectivo": el dinero físico regresa mientras los hogares del Reino Unido luchan contra la inflación*

POR TYLER DURDEN

MIÉRCOLES, 10 DE AGOSTO DE 2022 - 08:45


El Foro Económico Mundial (WEF, por sus siglas en inglés) ha estado presionando mucho por una 'sociedad sin efectivo' en un mundo posterior a la pandemia, aunque el dinero físico ha regresado en al menos un país europeo a medida que los consumidores usan cada vez más billetes y monedas para ayudarlos a equilibrar los presupuestos domésticos. en medio de una tormenta inflacionaria . 

La Oficina de Correos de Gran Bretaña publicó un informe el lunes que reveló que a pesar del reciente uso acelerado de tarjetas y pagos digitales en teléfonos inteligentes, la demanda de efectivo aumentó este verano, según The Guardian . Dijo que las sucursales manejaron £801 millones en retiros de efectivo personal en julio, un aumento del 8% con respecto a junio. El cambio anual en las cifras del mes pasado aumentó un 20 % en comparación con la cifra de julio de 2021 de 665 millones de libras esterlinas.

En las 11.500 sucursales de la Oficina de Correos, se depositaron y retiraron £3.310 millones en efectivo en julio, un récord para cualquier mes que se remonta a más de tres siglos de operaciones. 

El informe señaló que el aumento de la demanda física de efectivo se debió principalmente a que más personas administraron sus presupuestos a través de billetes y monedas "día a día". Dijo que algunos retiros fueron de vacacionistas que necesitaban efectivo para "vacaciones en casa" en el Reino Unido. Alrededor de 600.000 pagos en efectivo por un total de 90 millones de libras fueron de personas que recibieron apoyo del gobierno para facturas de energía, señaló la oficina de correos. 

Gran Bretaña es _" _*cualquier cosa menos una sociedad sin efectivo*_ ",_ según el director bancario de la Oficina de Correos, Martin Kearsley.



> _"Vemos que _*cada vez más personas confían cada vez más en el efectivo*_ como la forma comprobada de _*administrar un presupuesto*_ . Ya sea para una estadía en el Reino Unido o para ayudar a prepararse para _*las presiones financieras que se esperan en el otoño*_ , el acceso al efectivo en cada comunidad es fundamental",_ dijo Kearsley.



Notamos en febrero de 2021 que la red de cajeros automáticos más grande del Reino Unido experimentó una caída en picada de la demanda a medida que los consumidores redujeron el uso de efectivo. En ese momento, nos hicimos esta pregunta: _"¿Cuánto tiempo durará el deseo de tener buenos billetes de banco antiguos?_

... y la respuesta no es larga según el nuevo informe de la Oficina de Correos, como explica The Guardian: *"el aumento de la inflación y muchas facturas que se espera que aumenten aún más, ha llevado a un número creciente de personas a recurrir una vez más al efectivo para ayudarlos a planificar sus gasto." *

Tanto para WEF, los bancos centrales y las grandes corporaciones que presionan por sociedades sin efectivo en todo el mundo, más importante aún, tratando de marcar el comienzo de una distopía de CBDC hipercentralizada . Con el estilo de devolución de efectivo físico en el Reino Unido, el cambio hacia una sociedad sin efectivo podría ser una tarea mucho más desafiante para las élites de lo que se pensaba anteriormente. 

* "Anything But A Cashless Society": Physical Money Makes Comeback As UK Households Battle Inflation | ZeroHedge*


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

Ya rueda el balón en Ucrania: mensaje patriótico de Zelenski, sin público y con búnkers a menos de 500 metros del campo


Han sido 255 días sin fútbol y bajo las bombas rusas. Apenas 12 horas antes de que se cumplieran los seis meses de la invasión de Ucrania ordenada por el Kremlin y mientras se...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## seven up (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Parece que persia esta a punto de llegar a un acuerdo nuclear con occidente a cambio de quitar las sanciones a persia y vender gas y petroleo a occidente en los proximos dias . Menuda traicion de persia a rusia . Es un alivio brutal para europa . Podrian llegar barcos llenos de gas licuado persa a europa . Un aliado de rusia es quien soluciona el problema de europa . Curioso



Y tan curioso, mucho me extraña que Israel deje a los persas desarrollar su programa nuclear y que no presione a USA y a la UE para que mantengan las sanciones, cuando el 14 de julio de este año, en la visita de Biden a Israel exigían ampliarlas. Hasta hora los iraníes han pasado de Israel, USA y la UE y de sus sanciones ampliamente, no está muy lejos la captura de barcos griegos, la implicación en la guerra de Siria mediante Hezbolá, la guerra de Yemen y los acuerdos Rusos Iranies. Sinceramente me lo creeré cuando se tenga una confirmación oficial de verdad y se suspendan las sanciones, hasta ese momento no deja de ser esperanza para tranquilizar a la población de que los suministros energéticos se mantendrán.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Aquí suelta lo que quieras, pero en un SUPER mejor no digas nada de lo que piensas, que entonces los que te recomiendan ir a Ucrania a matar rusos estarían *mirando por tu salud *en realidad... jajajajajaaaaaa



Coño,pues este no tiene problemas de salud...........


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hoy el BUFÓN en el hilo es @Kalikatres



Como tu nic te describe, tú ni en un millón de años.
Madre mía qué gentuza!
Que caiga el puto meteorito!


Alvin Red dijo:


> En Francia los lavabos comunes son y eran frecuentes al igual que en Paris de 6 pisos de altura sin ascensor, en Londres las houses se dividieron en 3 plantas pero solo con un lavabo en la planta intermedia para los 3, además el gas de la cocina iba con monedas, tantos monedas ponías tanto te duraba el gas.



Eso delata en la mierda en la que revolcabas.
Aparte de que los gabachos son unos guarros nunca he visto semejante cutrez ni he tenido noticias de ello.
Y en qué parte de sudamérica dices que es eso?


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Lukashenko Style:


ES NOTA OFICIAL:



El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko, felicitó al pueblo de Ucrania por el Día de la Independencia.

"Estoy convencido de que las contradicciones de hoy no podrán destruir la base centenaria de relaciones sinceras de buena vecindad entre los pueblos de los dos países. Bielorrusia seguirá defendiendo la armonía, la desarrollo de contactos amistosos mutuamente respetuosos en todos los niveles".

El jefe del Estado bielorruso deseó a los ucranianos un cielo de paz, tolerancia, coraje, fuerza y éxito en el restablecimiento de una vida digna. 



https://president.gov.by/ru/events/p...-nezavisimosti


----------



## MagicPep (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los pro rusos fantaseando con la alianza persia-rusia y persia traiciona a rusia y vendera su petroleo y gas a europa sustituyendo el mercado energetico europeo de rusia a corto y mediano plazo . Es la ruina economica de rusia . Persia tambien vende petroleo y gas a india y china pero no es suficiente el mercado energetico europeo es muy grande y persia lo sabe . Menuda traicion



no se como estan ahora las negociaciones... pero hace unas semanas uno de los pùntos a los que no renunciaba Iran era q podrian hacer tratos comerciales que ellos consideraran oportunos con quien quisieran... y parece q los usanos y cia no se lo permitian pq sabrian que parte de ese dinero q ingresaria iria para comerciar con Rusia y con tecnologia nuclear posiblemente

Rusia saben que hay Europedos para explotar por muchos paises... Usa, Rusia, Iran, China... jajaja


----------



## Ultimate (24 Ago 2022)

_








Asesinan a líder de localidad ucraniana controlada por Rusia


Como resultado de un atentado premeditado falleció Iván Sushko, jefe de la administración de la localidad ucraniana Mijáilovka, en la provincia Zaporizhzhia. Este crimen se suma a los actos perpetrados por las fuerzas ucranianas contra los líderes de las regiones que están bajo el control del...




www.cubadebate.cu




_*Asesinan a líder de localidad ucraniana controlada por Rusia*
_24 agosto 2022 _



_Un explosivo fue colocado en el carro del líder ucraniano. Foto: Correo del ALBA. 


*Iván Sushko, alcalde de la localidad de Mijáilovka, en la provincia ucraniana de Zaporizhzhia, murió hoy al detonar una bomba colocada en su automóvil*, según reseñó la agencia Sputnik-

“Como resultado de un atentado premeditado falleció el jefe de la administración de Mijáilovka, Iván Sushko”, confirmó mediante Telegram el miembro del Gobierno regional de Zaporizhzhia, Vladimir Rógov.

Al respecto, precisó que el funcionario quedó gravemente herido al estallar el artefacto explosivo colocado en su vehículo, y falleció tras ser ingresado de urgencia en un hospital de la ciudad.

Rógov detalló que *este crimen se suma a los actos perpetrados por las fuerzas ucranianas contra los líderes de las regiones que están bajo el control del ejército ruso.*

En ese sentido, recordó que el 6 de agosto, el alcalde adjunto de la ciudad de Nóvaya Kajovka, en la provincia de Jersón, Vitali Gur, también fue asesinado a tiros cerca de su vivienda.

El Ejército ucraniano intensificó en los últimos días los bombardeos contra la provincia de Zaporizhzhia, en particular contra la ciudad de Energodar y la central nuclear local, que desde marzo es protegida por los militares rusos.

Las autoridades de Zaporizhzhia y Jersón anunciaron su intención de adherirse a la Federación de Rusia, acción repudiada por el presidente Vladimir Zelensky, quien condicionó la restauración de las negociaciones de paz a la inadmisibilidad de la realización del referéndum.

Rusia inició el pasado 24 de febrero un operativo armado en Ucrania, luego que las autoridades de las autoproclamadas repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk le solicitaran ayuda para repeler el aumento de la agresión y los intensos bombardeos por parte de Kiev._

*(Con información de Prensa Latina)*


----------



## Peineto (24 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Mentirosa marioneta de los gringos engañando a su pueblo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MagicPep (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La ventana temporal del gas en los volúmenes actuales se agota de todos modos en Europa. España en 2030 tendrá una capacidad de generación con renovables tan elevada que el peso del gas caerá. Si esta historia hubiera ocurrido en 2029, no tendríamos mucha necesidad de gas y de sobra la cubriríamos con unos cuantos barcos.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*Denuncian el amplio uso de municiones prohibidas por parte de Rusia en Ucrania.*
*Rusia *ha utilizado ampliamente en sus ataques en Ucrania *municiones en racimo*, un tipo de minibombas que están *prohibidas por las leyes internacionales* y cuyas víctimas son prácticamente siempre civiles que no participan de ninguna manera en las hostilidades.

"El extenso uso en Ucrania de municiones de racimo prohibidas internacionalmente *demuestra un flagrante desprecio por la vida humana*, los principios humanitarios y las normas legales por parte de Rusia", ha dicho *Mary Wareham*, responsable del último informe en el que se analiza si los países cumplen o no con la norma.

Según la editora del informe, *se han documentado o denunciado cientos de ataques con municiones de racimo por parte de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania*, en los que habrían *muerto cerca de 700 civiles*.

De manera general, los civiles representan la casi totalidad de las víctimas de estas armas, que son lanzadas por tierra o aire y *consisten en contenedores que se abren y dispersan municiones más pequeñas* (submuniciones) sobre una amplia superficie.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

*El grupo de hackers ruso KILLNET ataca el sector financiero moldavo*

Moldavia ha expresado en repetidas ocasiones su intención de enajenar sus tierras ancestrales rusas. Chisinau ha adoptado una postura abiertamente antirrusa, por lo que los hackers rusos siguen atacando el sector financiero de Moldavia. Así, Killnet pudo paralizar por completo el trabajo del servicio de impuestos (http://sfs.md) e inutilizar el recurso unificado de la administración fiscal, por el que pasa toda la contabilidad de Moldavia (Servicii fiscale electronice - Servicii fiscale electronice).
Los verdaderos hackers rusos y los patriotas de KILLNET tienen la intención de unir fuerzas contra el desencadenamiento de una guerra de información, apoyando así al ejército. Rusia y la operación especial para proteger a los civiles, incluidas las mujeres, los ancianos y los niños de la DNR y la LNR del genocidio y el fascismo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Mucha cooperacion y alianzas pero en 2019 tuvieron enfrentamientos serios en la frontera indo -china con muertes de soldados chinos e indios . Te presento la alianza quad indio pacifico contra china .



Un país de 25 millones de habitantes que está a 5.000 kms de la India... y que exporta 10 veces más a China que a EEUU.
Un país sin ejército real porque están invadidos por los EEUU, y que está a 4.000 kms de la India, con una deuda pública del +200%.
Y los EEUU, que salvo las micro islas que robaron en el Pacífico (principalmente a España) están a 10.000 kms (Hawaii).


Yankis yankeando, siempre tan pesados.





Breve historia del colapso de los EEUU (y Ucrania)


La mayoría de foreros pro ucranianos lo son porque son pro americanos. Creen que el infinito ejército de EEUU salvará a Ucrania. Veamos por qué se equivocan. EEUU maneja un imperio global que ya no puede controlar. En 1991 la Unión Soviética se disolvió bajo la promesa de estar integrada en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Ago 2022)

¿Quién habrá filtrado esa información y esos videos?


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

¡Hace 74 años, se anunció el comienzo de la colectivización en Polonia! Hoy en día, cuando los agricultores polacos están siendo expulsados del mercado y no tienen ninguna posibilidad de competir con los grandes monopolios extranjeros, ¡el lema de colectivización / nacionalización se vuelve aún más relevante! #gospodarka #rolnictwo


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Cojones ¿Cuándo vas a emigrar a ese paraíso terrenal denominado Imperio ruso? Es que no acabo de entender que pudiendo vivir en el edén, sigas sufriendo en estas decadentes y totalitarias democracias europeas...


----------



## niraj (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Un país de 25 millones de habitantes que está a 5.000 kms de la India... y que exporta 10 veces más a China que a EEUU.
> Un país sin ejército real porque están invadidos por los EEUU, y que está a 4.000 kms de la India, con una deuda pública del +200%.
> Y los EEUU, que salvo las micro islas que robaron en el Pacífico (principalmente a España) están a 10.000 kms (Hawaii).
> 
> ...



Yo no sé porque ese discurso lo da gente que, vive principalmente en España o países "adyacentes"...Es decir, si todo ese tipo de cosas se creyeran en serio, no escribirían en un foro hispanohablante (no les interesaría) y, por supuesto, vivirían bajo el paraiso chino....pero no...
Aun cuando le han demostrado que Irán tiene sus intereses, y que parte de ellos está en hacer negocios con Uropa, por mucho brics y mucha mierda, sigue...sigue a ver si encuentra un resquisio "pa su ideologia"....


----------



## Argentium (24 Ago 2022)

Putin, te estamo reventando con la sanciones, salí de la Ucrania antes de que sea pior, estái avisao.. 

*PRECIO MEDIO DEL DÍA 0,56695 € Kwh 24 del 8 de 2022
PRECIO MÁS BAJO DEL DÍA 0,4341€ Kwh*

Peroooo, mañana más 

*La luz sube a 436 euros y marcará hoy su cuarto precio más alto*

Se trata de el precio más elevado desde que se aprobó el tope del gas
Es el cuarto precio más alto desde que hay registros de la factura
Será 66 euros inferior respecto al coste de no contar con la isla energética
24/08/2022
Este miércoles la electricidad *sube cerca de un 20% *hasta los 436,25 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), su *cuarto precio más alto* desde que hay registros, según los resultados de la subasta en el mercado mayorista o _pool_ y el ajuste a abonar tras el tope al gas para compensar a las centrales que usan esta materia.

Además, este precio *es el más elevado desde que entró en vigor el tope al gas *-15 de junio-, y el más alto desde el pasado 9 de marzo, casi dos semanas después del inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, y justo un día después de marcar el que a día de hoy sigue siendo su máximo histórico.

Sin embargo, según los datos del operador del mercado eléctrico OMIE y del Mercado Ibérico del Gas, el precio mayorista de la luz será casi *66 euros inferior *respecto a los 502,11 euros a los que se habría pagado el MWh *de no contar con el tope al gas* destinado a generación eléctrica.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cojones ¿Cuándo vas a emigrar a ese paraíso terrenal denominado Imperio ruso? Es que no acabo de entender que pudiendo vivir en el edén, sigas sufriendo en estas decadentes y totalitarias democracias europeas...



No quieren eso realmente, lo que quieren es quedarse aquí, ver como le va mal al vecino y oye, si a él también le va mal y tiene una mierda vida, le compensa por ver sufrir a los demás, es una patología muy jodida, la verdad....


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (24 Ago 2022)

Como no les quedaba a nadie por criticar, ahora tocan críticas del embajador Ucraniano al Papa por no aplaudir atentados terroristas con coches bomba que causan víctimas mortales.

*Ucrania critica las palabras del Papa sobre el atentado a Dugina*
El embajador de Ucrania ante la Santa Sede, Andrii Yurash, ha criticado hoy duramente las palabras del Papa sobre los inocentes que están pagando la *guerra en Ucrania* y la mención como ejemplo del atentado a *Daria Dugina*, hija del que es considerado el ideólogo del presidente ruso, *Vladímir Putin*.
La diplomacia ucraniana ha respondido de inmediato denunciando que se estaba poniendo al mismo nivel al agresor y al agredido.


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Nuevos perfiles de PROUCROPITECOS



> Alejandro Berganza
> @FABERGANZA
> 
> La Mala Prensa
> ...


----------



## Yomateix (24 Ago 2022)

Y continuan los atentados con bomba del tipo que el embajador Ucraniano quiere que nadie se atreva a cuestionar. Por suerte esa niña pequeña está bien. Una cosa es atacar a militares, pero coches bombas dando igual quien esté en el coche......De verdad que no deja de sorprenderme que los Rusos respondan de forma tan blanda viendo al nivel que ha llegado el otro bando.

*Muere un jefe prorruso en Zaporyiya al estallar un explosivo en su coche cuando llevaba a su hija a la guardería*
El jefe prorruso de la Administración Militar-Civil de la localidad ucraniana de *Mijáilovka*, en la región sureña de *Zaporiyia*, parcialmente ocupada por *Rusia*, ha muerto este miércoles al estallar en su coche un dispositivo explosivo, según han denunciado miembros del consejo provincial nombrado por el *Kremlin*.

Según indica, las cámaras de vigilancia captaron el momento de la explosión del coche en el que Sushkó viajaba con su hija adoptiva para llevarla a la guardería. "Por suerte, la niña sobrevivió y no resultó gravemente herida", afirmó Rogov.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (24 Ago 2022)

He encontrado mi alter ego ruso, en realidad hay muchos cada vez más exigiendo cosas sensatas.









«Почему здание СБУ – самое безопасное место на Украине?» – депутат Госдумы


Немедленное прекращение поставок российского газа – как на Украину, так и за пределы страны западным неприятелям, оперативное перераспределение Запорожской АЭС на энергосеть РФ, прицельные удары по экстремистским телевышкам и Центрам принятия решения – это и есть СВО, а не то, что сейчас...




antimaydan.info


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Alguien bromeo con un pique que hay de ayudas militares y ahora Boris Johnson ... 
Boris Johnson anuncia en Kiev el envío de 2.000 drones y misiles, me imagino que por ese dinero serán los brinstone

Asimismo, Zelenski ha recibido en Kiev la visita del primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson quien ha anunciado en la capital ucraniana la entrega de un paquete adicional de 2.000 drones y misiles de seguimiento valorado en 54 millones de libras. Desde febrero, Londres ha dedicado más de 2.300 millones de libras (2.730 millones de euros) a paquetes de ayuda militar y financiera para Kiev.

Zelensky y Boris paseando por Kiev, menuda seguridad ...


----------



## Yomateix (24 Ago 2022)

Y más críticas de Ucrania, que en lugar de limitarse a agradecer la ayuda y los sacrificios que hacen los Europeos, no pasan un día sin criticar a un país Europeo o a algún presidente.....no hay país o personalidad que no reciba críticas.....salvo claro, su amo EEUU. Solo hoy, el embajador de Ucrania a criticado a varios paises, al Papa....

*El embajador de Ucrania objeta al Gobierno español que no suministre todo el armamento que podría*

*Pohoreltsev* ha agradecido al Gobierno español su apoyo, pero ha matizado que "*no podemos decir que estamos satisfechos" porque España "no nos está suministrando todo lo que nos podría dar"*, por lo que ha insistido en la necesidad de más armas para hacer frente a *Rusia*.

El embajador ha manifestado ante los periodistas que el último envío de armas de *España *a *Ucrania *se produjo en el mes de mayo, y ha precisado que el gobierno que preside *Volodimir Zelenski* *ha entregado al Ministerio de Defensa español una lista de obuses y morteros* que necesitaría su país para defenderse de los ataques rusos.

"Estamos trabajando para conseguir más armamento según la lista de nuestras necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas. No puedo dar más detalles. *Estoy seguro que vamos a conseguir todo lo que está en la lista*, pero no va a ser fácil. Hay entendimiento, ganas de ayudarnos. Lo vamos a conseguir", ha añadido, con el deseo de que España pueda "pronto" ayudarle con más armas.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Ago 2022)

*La UE paga a Rusia un 89 % más por menos energía desde que empezó la guerra de Ucrania*
Los precios de la energía en *Europa *se han disparado desde que se desatara la *guerra de Rusia y Ucrania*, de la que este miércoles se cumplen seis meses, de forma que *Moscú *ingresa ahora un 89% más dinero que hace un año por exportar hidrocarburos a la *Unión Europea*, pese a venderle un 15% menos de combustible.

El bloque comunitario gasta actualmente unos 13.916 millones de euros al mes en comprar carbón, petróleo y gas a *Moscú*, frente a los 7.330 millones de media mensual que pagaba hace un año, cuando los precios empezaban ya a dispararse por el aumento de la demanda con la recuperación económica tras la pandemia.

*Eslovaquia enviará 30 blindados a Ucrania a cambio de 15 tanques alemanes*
*Eslovaquia *enviará a *Ucrania *30 vehículos blindados *BVP1*, de diseño soviético, para respaldar la resistencia ucraniana ante la invasión de *Rusia*, a cambio de recibir 15 tanques *Leopard 2 A4* de producción alemana.


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

*FT: Los polacos en invierno pueden verse obligados a calentar las casas con basura*

arina korf

Hay un déficit en el país, y el carbón importado resultó ser más caro y peor que el ruso.
Después de que Polonia se negara en abril a importar carbón ruso, las autoridades primero agotaron sus reservas, descubrieron que en el país escaseaba y luego discretamente compraron carbón de Austria, Colombia, la República Checa y los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, incluso aquí estaban decepcionados: los empresarios comenzaron a pagar tres veces más por el carbón, que es un tercio menos calórico que el ruso.


> _“No venderé carbón tan caro a los clientes, porque el cliente quemará una tonelada y producirá calor de 700 a 800 kg_ ”, dijo el vendedor a los periodistas polacos.



Más del 40% de los hogares en Polonia se calentaban con carbón ruso. El FT ya ha escrito que los polacos probablemente tendrán que quemar basura en invierno para calentar sus hogares.

Ahora Polonia compra una tonelada de carbón de Indonesia y Austria por 43,5 mil rublos, mientras que en 2021 el país compró una tonelada de Rusia por 12,3 mil rublos. Este año, las autoridades polacas planean reponer sus reservas con 13 millones de toneladas de carbón, pero solo tendrá sentido a partir de 9 millones de toneladas.
Anteriormente, Readovka escribió que la mayor parte de los polacos está esperando subsidios adicionales de las autoridades para comprar carbón.

*******

mientras tanto Rusia ya ha colocado en Asia todo el carbón que vendía en Europa

+++






+++


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 24, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU 93rd Mechanized Brigade near Artemovsk with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU 35th Marine Brigade near...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 24 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 35ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Lozovoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 66ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Novomikhailovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU cerca de Gulyaipole;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Konstantinovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Snigirevka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Orekhov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 7 drones ucranianos cerca de Chernyanka, Belaya Krinitsa en la región de Kherson, Nikol'skoye, Volnovakha y Trudovoye en la RPD;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 2 cohetes cerca de Dzerzhinsk en la RPD y de Rogan en la región de Kharkov.


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Estás como una cabra.
> Otro fracasado de la vida en plena catarsis se desahoga en un floro.



Sigue BUFÓN


----------



## Debunker (24 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Por eso es importante que la gente renuncie a usar cualquier cosa diferente al efectivo o tal vez criptomonedas no controladas por los gobiernos.
> 
> Si en algo te interesa tu libertad, tengas un bando o no, o seas del bando que seas, no uses como dinero otra cosa que el efectivo.




El problema es que se anulará el dinero físico , solo tendrás dinero digital que, además será controlado por el gobierno de turno y dispondrá tus gastos, saldos , intereses individuales es decir a tí te pueden cobrar un 5 %de intereses en un préstamo y a tu primo el 10.

he puesto el vídeo que he puesto, pero son muchos los analistas que denuncian esta hipótesis que esperemos no se haga realidad pero si se hace, de un plumazo y sin respiro nos llevan a eso de "no tendrás nada y...."

Lo de las criptos es otra historia que caerá por su peso , de momento ayuda a las monedas digitales , tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Se te vé demócrata convencido, pero un político actual tiene mas de usurpador de la representatividad y como tal..." Representante"... que de lo que vulgarmente se entiende como representante.



lo sé, el término que mejor los define sería "comisionistas"


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Feliz día de la Independencia.

Los soldados ucranianos en la línea del frente en Avdiivka, región de Donetsk, lanzaron una bandera ucraniana gigante al cielo en dirección al Donetsk ocupado por Rusia. Así es como están celebrando el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania.
Video del periodista Andriy Tsaplienko :

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Ago 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Pues el video que brindo la cia no se ve ningun avion
> 
> Y si lo hubiera
> Donde estan la cola las alas los cadaveres regados tras la explosion
> ...



No me entendiste...¡¡¡ estaba en modo sarcástico !!!


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso avanza y ataca en la línea del frente*: informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las tropas rusas avanzan en la zona de Novaya Dmitrovka;
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Soledar, Bakhmutskoye y Kodema;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las tropas rusas asaltan los asentamientos de Peski y Nevelske;
▪ Las fuerzas rusas siguen atacando las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a lo largo de toda la línea del frente con el uso de artillería, MLRS y aviación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "¿Os reiais de mi cuando salia en mallas haciendo la maricona? pues os vais a enterar"



Las respuestas de los SUBNORMALES son un filón.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Está claro que los Bastardos han conseguido colocar a sus candidatos manchues en todas las cúpulas de los gobiernos uropedos.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Putin, te estamo reventando con la sanciones, salí de la Ucrania antes de que sea pior, estái avisao..
> 
> *PRECIO MEDIO DEL DÍA 0,56695 € Kwh 24 del 8 de 2022
> PRECIO MÁS BAJO DEL DÍA 0,4341€ Kwh*
> ...



dedicado al pingüino gilipollenko y su edén follapirata


----------



## kelden (24 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que hacer (poco ws) si quiere tener una economía productiva en algún momento...
> Los vagos rabian...pero no pasa nada..



El trabajo está muy sobrevalorado .... que le pregunten a este:







O a este:


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*La UE y la OTAN expresan firme apoyo a Ucrania en el día de su independencia.*

La Unión Europea (UE) y la OTAN expresaron este miércoles su firme apoyo a Ucrania en el día de la independencia de ese país, cuando se cumplen seis meses desde el inicio de la guerra por parte de Rusia....

Estamos orgullosos de apoyar a nuestros amigos ucranianos en su lucha por un futuro libre, independiente y europeo", dijo la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, a través de su cuenta en Twitter. 

También el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltemberg, envió un mensaje al pueblo ucraniano y aseguró que seguirán contando con el apoyo de la Alianza.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El trabajo está muy sobrevalorado .... que le pregunten a este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hazlo tú


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



A raíz de ese mensaje, este perfil es muy INTERASANTE ya que recibe órdenes de EEUU para propagarlos por el estercolero azul


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

Poca novedad hoy. Empieza el furgol. Por cierto empate a 0 del Shaktar Donetsk. El Zorya Luhansk primer líder de la Ukranian Premier League.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Quién habrá filtrado esa información y esos videos?



Te voy a dar una interpretación de esas de película que me ha pasado un amigo en 8chan. Más o menos, resumido y sin dar detalles por estar en web visible, sería que a la señora la extorsionaron con el material para que hiciese una incorporación rápida a la OTAN. Una vez conseguido el objetivo ya es prescindible, y filtran el material para desacreditarla…cosas de extorsionadores políticos.

El chantaje con material sexual es típico de los servicios secretos…es un clásico.

Si hubiesen sido los rusos lo hubiesen filtrado mucho antes, no después de la incorporación a la OTAN…


----------



## Hal8995 (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El ejército ruso avanza y ataca en la línea del frente*: informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> ▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las tropas rusas avanzan en la zona de Novaya Dmitrovka;
> ▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Soledar, Bakhmutskoye y Kodema;
> ...



Pues si atacan los asentamientos de Peski harán daños a los rusos. Hace ya 2 semanas que se liberó completamente Peski.

Incluso hubo un forero q indicó que la carretera a Dnipro quedaba expedita.

Como siguen los combates en Nueva York ? Llevo meses oyendo que " a puntito de caer "

Joder, joder...no me gusta la propaganda venga de donde venga.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> dedicado al pingüino gilipollenko y su edén follapirata



Eaaaa ya llegaron el chusquero y el chinato de la mamada matinal al hijoPutin.....


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

Natalia Vovk alquiló un garaje a cuatro kilómetros de su piso en la avenida Vernadskogo, donde vivió durante más de un mes.

Según el propietario del garaje, la mujer llamó justo después de la publicación del anuncio, casi a medianoche, se presentó como Yulia y dijo que quería alquilar el local con urgencia. En ese momento, la mujer ya llevaba una semana en Rusia.

Cuando se conocieron, Vovk proporcionó un pasaporte kazajo y explicó que su tío necesitaba el garaje. También se acordó el plazo: una semana, pero la ex militar de las Fuerzas Armadas hizo el pago con un mes de antelación.

Las cajas y los extintores que aparecen en el vídeo publicado por la Comisión de Investigación fueron dejados por los antiguos inquilinos. El propietario parecía pensar que todo estaba intacto y que el coche apenas había entrado en el garaje. Tal vez Natalia Vovk guardaba allí algunas cosas, o tal vez decidió no arriesgarse por la atención del dueño del local.

La Última vez que el hombre contactó a Natalia vovk el 19 de agosto,le preguntó qué decidió la mujer: si se mudaría o renovaría el Alquiler. La sospechosa del asesinato de la periodista Daria Dugina dijo que daría una respuesta mañana, justo el día del Festival. Pero como resultó más tarde, ya en este momento, la ucraniana dejó el pase y las llaves al guardia de la cooperativa de garaje, sin avisar al propietario.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (24 Ago 2022)

Qué himars, qué javelin, qué leopard 2025 v2, qué F-69 10ma generación

Coche bomba coche bomba, el verdadero game change ucropiteko


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

*
El Ministerio del Interior de la Federación Rusa pagará 1 millón de rublos (unos 17.000 euros) 
por la ayuda en la detención de los comandantes de las fuerzas especiales "Azov" "Kraken" 
Nemichev y Velichko, que torturaron a los militares rusos.*


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Destripándose unos a otros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La OENEGETA de turno que está ubicada en Londres y Washington


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Entiende por "aislar" meterlos en campos de concetración?
> Porque tiene un buen numero de "no ciudadanos" No ciudadanos (Letonia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JAGGER (24 Ago 2022)

Todo de culo y cuesta abajo, además hay curvas y no tienen frenos:









El misil hipersónico Zircon de Rusia: ¿Una amenaza real para EE.UU. y la OTAN?


Es probable que Moscú vea el Zircon como un elemento vital de su nueva doctrina naval, que hace hincapié en la confrontación con EE.UU.




israelnoticias.com





Huyan, fracasados.


----------



## Harman (24 Ago 2022)

"El período de abundancia ha terminado. Estamos viviendo una gran agitación... Tenemos que afrontar las consecuencias económicas. Hablamos de productos y tecnologías que parecían estar siempre a nuestra disposición.
En el caso de las consecuencias de la crisis ucraniana, se trata de las consecuencias de la lucha por la libertad, que tiene su precio, que puede exigir sacrificios" (c) *Macron*

* * *

"Me cuesta imaginar lo que podría ser la "libertad personal" de un desempleado que camina hambriento y no encuentra el uso de su trabajo. La verdadera libertad solo existe donde se destruye la explotación, donde no hay opresión de unos por otros, donde no hay desempleo y pobreza, donde una persona no tiembla por perder su trabajo, su vivienda, su pan mañana. (c) *Stalin*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Biden anuncia el mayor paquete de "ayuda militar" para Ucrania: 2.800 millones de dólares
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El PEDÓFILO miente, ya que el mayor paquete era de 40.000 millones más otros 10.000 millones adicionales y no los 2.800 millones. El wifi no le funciona bien, habrá que actualizarlo de nuevo.


----------



## pemebe (24 Ago 2022)

*Un buen análisis.

Hipótesis, pistas y misterios tras el atentado contra Darya Dugina en Moscú*
24 de agosto de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani 

El asesinato en las afueras de Moscú con una bomba colocada en su coche de Darya Dugina, hija del intelectual Alexander Dugin, sigue presentando muchas zonas grises, sobre todo en sus posibles implicaciones y consecuencias. Dugin, que en un principio se creía que era el verdadero objetivo de los terroristas, nunca ha tenido un papel político o ideológico en el Kremlin, a pesar de los apodos que se le han dado en Occidente, como "el Rasputín de Putin" o "el cerebro de Putin".

Nunca ha habido base para llamarlo el "ideólogo" del presidente o incluso el padre del neo-nacionalismo ruso e incluso el responsable de la elaboración estratégica de la invasión en Ucrania.

Por lo tanto, Dugin es más un "objetivo" propagandístico que político, ya que nunca ha ocupado cargos oficiales en el gobierno ruso: nunca ha sido asesor del Kremlin, aunque ha sido asesor de un presidente de la Duma y miembro del partido Rusia Unida.

Ha ocupado cargos académicos y periodísticos, como redactor jefe de Tsargrad TV, una emisora progubernamental para la que también trabajó su hija.

Darya Dugina, que habría cumplido 30 años en diciembre, estuvo en el punto de mira de las sanciones angloamericanas por dirigir el sitio de desinformación United World International en el que se decía que Ucrania "perecería" una vez admitida en la OTAN.

El sitio, según Estados Unidos, es el resultado de una operación de interferencia política rusa llamada "Proyecto Lakhta", que, según los funcionarios del Tesoro estadounidense, ha utilizado usuarios ficticios en línea para interferir en las elecciones estadounidenses desde 2014.

Coautora del "Libro Z" sobre la guerra en Ucrania, que se publicará próximamente, Dugina figuraba el 4 de julio en la lista de sancionados por Londres por delitos de opinión similares a los que le atribuye Washington.

De hecho, el Reino Unido la acusa de "frecuentes contribuciones de alto nivel a la desinformación relacionada con Ucrania y la invasión rusa de Ucrania en varias plataformas online".

*La pista ucraniana*

El asesinato de Darya Dugina con 400 gramos de TNT colocados bajo su coche, detonados a distancia según los informes del FSB, ha provocado muchas reacciones y permite desarrollar algunas hipótesis. En cuanto a lo primero, la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, dijo que si los investigadores confirman "la pista ucraniana" para el ataque, tendrá que ser "terrorismo de Estado de Kiev".

La acusación contra los servicios secretos de Kiev fue formulada inicialmente por el jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, para quien "los cobardes terroristas infames del régimen ucraniano, en un intento de eliminar a Aleksandr Dugin, hicieron volar a su hija".

Según informes de la agencia de noticias rusa TASS, el Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso (FSB) cree que el objetivo del atentado era la hija de Dugin y que fue una agente ucraniana, Vovk Natalya Pavlovna, de 43 años, que huyó a Estonia inmediatamente después, la que llevó a cabo el ataque.

La mujer habría entrado en Rusia junto con su hija, Shaban Sofia Mikhailovna, de 12 años, el 23 de julio, y alquiló un piso en la casa donde vivía Dugin para recabar información sobre ella, y luego comenzó a vigilar sus movimientos y su vida cotidiana utilizando un coche Mini Cooper, del que habría utilizado tres matrículas diferentes: la primera de la República de Donetsk, para cruzar la frontera, la segunda de Kazajistán, utilizada en Moscú, y la tercera de Ucrania, para salir del país.

El día del asesinato, Vovk y su hija estaban en el Festival de Literatura y Música Tradicional, en el que Dugina estaba presente como invitada de honor, y por la noche provocaron una explosión por radiocontrol del Toyota Land Cruiser Prado, conducido por Dugina. Después, Vovk, junto con su hija, partió por la región de Pskov hacia Estonia.

Fuentes de seguridad citadas por TASS especulan con la posibilidad de que la niña haya sido utilizada por su madre para colocar la bomba, y las imágenes difundidas por el FSB parecen confirmar que las cámaras de vigilancia permitieron reconstruir todos los movimientos de madre e hija.

Sin embargo, el FSB no ha indicado hasta ahora ninguna prueba o elemento que vincule a Vovk con los servicios secretos ucranianos, pero ha incluido a la mujer en su lista de personas buscadas y Rusia solicitará su extradición, pero Estonia negó ayer haber recibido ninguna petición en ese sentido.

*Las respuestas de los gobiernos estonio y ucraniano a esta petición podrían aclarar, al menos en parte, cualquier responsabilidad política.*

Un grupo de hackers rusos, RaHDit, afirma que Vovk pertenece al batallón ucraniano Azov, publicando una imagen de su tarjeta de identificación militar con una foto de pasaporte (que algunos en Ucrania han calificado de falsa), pero las autoridades rusas no han confirmado hasta ahora oficialmente esta hipótesis.

Alexander Dugin también atribuyó el asesinato de su hija a "un acto de terrorismo del régimen nazi ucraniano".

*Kiev niega*

Kiev niega cualquier implicación. "Ni siquiera hacemos un comentario porque no es un asunto de interés para los servicios especiales ucranianos", dijo Andrii Yusov, portavoz de la Dirección de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania, y añadió que "el proceso de destrucción interna del mundo ruso ha comenzado".

Mikhail Podolyak, un estrecho colaborador de la presidencia de Kiev, dijo que Ucrania "no tuvo nada que ver" con la explosión que mató a Darya Dugina. "No somos un Estado criminal, como la Federación Rusa, y mucho menos un Estado terrorista".

La Guardia Nacional ucraniana también desmintió las informaciones de que Vovk había formado parte del regimiento Azov y el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky declaró que "no es nuestra responsabilidad".

Ciertamente, el atentado de Moscú y el asesinato de la joven Dugina se producen en el momento más álgido del debate, acalorado en Estados Unidos y alimentado en Ucrania, que desea que los países occidentales califiquen a Rusia de "Estado terrorista".

En Washington, el portavoz del Departamento de Estado estadounidense, Ned Price, comentó brevemente y sin entrar en el fondo del incidente el atentado de Moscú, afirmando que Estados Unidos "condena la matanza intencionada de civiles en cualquier lugar", evitando así exponerse en valoraciones de responsabilidad.

Más desequilibrado fue el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores italiano, Luigi Di Maio, que declaró en una entrevista televisiva que "hay que decir claramente que no hay ninguna implicación de Ucrania" en el asesinato de Darya Dugina.

*La pista rusa*

En cuanto a la hipótesis de los responsables del atentado, no se puede descartar ninguna pista, ni siquiera una interna rusa. La rapidez con la que el FSB presentó las pruebas y las imágenes del culpable llevó a algunos a especular que fueron los rusos quienes provocaron el ataque y luego culparon a un ciudadano ucraniano que se había refugiado en un país de la OTAN, cimentando así el consenso en torno a la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Una opción que no hay que descartar y que, evidentemente, encuentra muchos adeptos en Occidente, como la de la acción llevada a cabo por una ficticia "resistencia armada" revelada por Ilya Ponomarev, antiguo diputado de la Duma expulsado por actividades antirrusas y que desde Kiev atribuyó el ataque al Ejército Nacional Republicano (ANR).

Durante un programa de televisión, el ex parlamentario leyó un comunicado del grupo partisano ruso en el que se describe a la hija de Dugin como un "objetivo legítimo por haber sido una fiel compañera de su padre, que apoyó el genocidio en Ucrania". Según Ponomarev, una fuente nada neutral, el NRA está dispuesto a llevar a cabo más ataques similares contra objetivos de alto nivel vinculados al Kremlin, incluidos funcionarios, oligarcas y miembros de los organismos de seguridad. El exdiputado, el único que votó en contra de la anexión de Crimea en 2014 y vetado por Moscú, se convirtió en ciudadano ucraniano en 2019. Desde Kiev, tras la invasión de Ucrania, lanzó un programa de televisión en ruso para dar voz a la oposición.

Ciertamente, Moscú no se libró de los tonos enfáticos y patrióticos al presentar sus últimos respetos a Darya Dugina. "Un crimen vil y cruel", declaró Vladimir Putin, que condecoró a la joven con la Orden del Valor a su memoria, "que truncó la vida de una persona brillante y con talento, un verdadero corazón ruso, amable, cariñoso, comprensivo y abierto". A la Patria le demostró con hechos lo que significa ser un patriota de Rusia".

El precio más alto que hay que pagar sólo puede ser redimido por el logro más alto: nuestra victoria", dijo Alexander Dugin. Darya vivió para esta victoria y murió en nombre de esta victoria, de nuestra victoria rusa, de nuestra verdad, de nuestra fe ortodoxa, de nuestro país, de nuestro Estado".

La muerte del periodista también ha provocado una indignación generalizada en Rusia contra el régimen de Kiev, reforzando el sentimiento patriótico y el apoyo al conflicto.

*Evaluaciones

En cuanto a la autoría del asesinato, toda hipótesis queda abierta en base a los pocos elementos ciertos y verificables, aunque la tendencia propagandística ucraniana-occidental que lleva semanas afirmando que los rusos "se bombardean a sí mismos" parece exagerada: primero golpeando campos de prisioneros en los territorios que controlan en el Donbass, luego con repetidos bombardeos sobre una central nuclear que está en sus manos desde marzo, y ahora realizando atentados en Moscú.

Por ello, la vía ucraniana sigue siendo quizá la más probable. *Al igual que muchos ucranianos tienen doble pasaporte ruso, muchos ciudadanos rusos son de origen ucraniano, y sólo del Donbass se han recibido en Rusia más de 3,5 millones de civiles que huyen de la guerra (para Kiev serían "deportados"). Por lo tanto, la infiltración no es difícil ni necesaria si se tiene en cuenta que, potencialmente, muchos ucranianos cercanos a Moscú viven en zonas controladas por Kiev y muchos partidarios del gobierno ucraniano viven en territorios controlados por Rusia o en la Federación Rusa.

Además, al igual que los saboteadores ucranianos llevan a cabo asaltos contra depósitos de munición y objetivos militares de Crimea en territorios rusos cercanos a la frontera (el último habría tenido lugar anoche en la región rusa de Belgorod), ya se han producido atentados con bombas contra personas, administradores prorrusos o "colaboracionistas" en zonas de Ucrania controladas por Rusia

El más reciente ha ocurrido esta mañana y ha tenido como protagonista a un funcionario prorruso de la provincia de Zaporizhzhia, Ivan Sushko, jefe de la administración civil-militar de la localidad de Mikhailovka, que ha muerto tras la colocación de un artefacto explosivo bajo su coche.

"Como consecuencia de la explosión, Ivan Sushko resultó herido y fue trasladado en estado crítico al hospital, donde posteriormente falleció", informó Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo designado por Rusia en la provincia de Zaporizhzhia.

Si ésta, como otras anteriores, es obra de "terroristas" o de "partisanos" es cuestión de opinión, pero está claro que las unidades de saboteadores/atacantes leales a Kiev o, en todo caso, hostiles a Moscú, han demostrado la capacidad de llevar a cabo acciones de bombardeo incluso minando coches.

Por lo tanto, no se puede descartar que este tipo de operaciones se lleven a cabo también en territorio ruso contra objetivos políticos o simbólicos, como intelectuales y periodistas que apoyan la operación militar rusa en Ucrania.

En este contexto, es más que natural que Kiev niegue cualquier implicación, ya que ningún gobierno se atribuye la autoría de acciones terroristas y asesinatos selectivos, pero incluso si queremos excluir a los servicios de inteligencia militar ucranianos de la lista de sospechosos, queda abierta la hipótesis de que el atentado fue obra de organismos que no necesariamente actuaron bajo las órdenes del Estado.

Una parte de los servicios de seguridad interior está en abierta enemistad con el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, que en julio destituyó al director del SBU, Ivan Bakanov, y a varios ejecutivos regionales, acusados de traición o negligencia contra espías y colaboradores al servicio de Moscú.

Zelensky anunció una "revisión del liderazgo" dentro de los servicios de inteligencia y las fuerzas armadas. El 21 de agosto, el director regional del SBU en Kirovogrado desde enero de 2021, Oleksandr Nakonechny, fue encontrado muerto en su casa, donde probablemente se suicidó.

Incluso los partidos neonazis Svoboda y Pravy Sektor, así como los grupos nacionalistas vinculados a los mismos círculos oligárquicos que financian los regimientos neonazis (Azov, Aydar y otros), no son inmunes a la sospecha: ciertamente tienen la capacidad e incluso pueden tener el interés de atacar a los partidarios más acérrimos de la intervención rusa en Moscú.

Sujetos que también podrían haber querido atentar contra un objetivo conocido por el público para mostrar a los rusos su vulnerabilidad y sembrar el terror en Moscú, que no ha visto una ola de atentados desde la temporada del terrorismo yihadista checheno.

Al mismo tiempo, no se puede excluir la iniciativa de algún servicio secreto extranjero (bien presente en Kiev) interesado en elevar aún más la tensión y provocar una escalada útil para socavar cualquier hipótesis de negociación que conduzca a un alto el fuego, como el que está trabajando Turquía y que esperan muchos círculos de muchos países europeos, donde el invierno traerá el colapso energético y económico (ayer Bulgaria anunció que reabrirá las negociaciones con Gazprom para obtener nuevos suministros de gas).

Tal vez no sea una coincidencia, como señaló Newsweek, que ayer el ministro turco de Asuntos Exteriores, Mevlut Cavusoglu, declarara en una entrevista con Haber Global TV que "hay países en Occidente que quieren que la guerra en Ucrania continúe y entre ellos están los países miembros de la OTAN, no sólo Estados Unidos, sino también otros socios", añadiendo que algunos Estados miembros de la OTAN (pero no Estados Unidos), trataron de sabotear el acuerdo sobre el grano que permitió la reapertura de los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "El período de abundancia ha terminado. Estamos viviendo una gran agitación... *Teneis* que afrontar las consecuencias económicas. Hablamos de productos y tecnologías que parecían estar siempre a nuestra disposición.
> En el caso de las consecuencias de la crisis ucraniana, se trata de las consecuencias de la lucha por la libertad, que tiene su precio, que puede exigir sacrificios" (c) *Macron*
> 
> * * *
> ...



Asi mejor.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no sé porque ese discurso lo da gente que, vive principalmente en España o países "adyacentes"...Es decir, si todo ese tipo de cosas se creyeran en serio, no escribirían en un foro hispanohablante (no les interesaría) y, por supuesto, vivirían bajo el paraiso chino....pero no...
> Aun cuando le han demostrado que Irán tiene sus intereses, y que parte de ellos está en hacer negocios con Uropa, por mucho brics y mucha mierda, sigue...sigue a ver si encuentra un resquisio "pa su ideologia"....



¿Tú crees que a ti te dejarían entrar en China?
¿Qué les puedes aportar?

Necesitas ir con un contrato de antemano, y luego como mínimo 60 puntos:


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te voy a dar una interpretación de esas de película que me ha pasado un amigo en 8chan. Más o menos, resumido y sin dar detalles por estar en web visible, sería que a la señora la extorsionaron con el material para que hiciese una incorporación rápida a la OTAN. Una vez conseguido el objetivo ya es prescindible, y filtran el material para desacreditarla…cosas de extorsionadores políticos.
> 
> El chantaje con material sexual es típico de los servicios secretos…es un clásico.
> 
> Si hubiesen sido los rusos lo hubiesen filtrado mucho antes, no después de la incorporación a la OTAN…



Si puedes dar algún detalle más quizás en spoiler...

Me interesan este tipo de chantajes muy de la Casa Blanca.

Pondré yo otro de una serie que se llama 'For all mankind' (Para toda la humanidad). Es de la última temporada, por si alguien en verano tiene tiempo de ver las estratagemas usanas 

 chantajean a la presi de Estados Unidos porque el personaje era lesbiana y en el despacho oval como siempre ha habido micros ocultos, pillan una conversación de su marido, admitiendo haber tenido relaciones homosexuales con un subordinado

También es curioso que en la misma serie hay intentos de buen rollito entre USA y la Unión Soviética. Y aunque estos últimos son "los malos", intentan edulcorarlo todo un poco


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que a ti te dejarían entrar en China?
> ¿Qué les puedes aportar?
> 
> Necesitas ir con un contrato de antemano, y luego como mínimo 60 puntos:



Yo no tengo intención


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Nuevos perfiles de PROUCROPITECOS



El Gran Capitán - Historia Militar
@farolo
Este en particular es muy reconocido por ser un agente de la OTAN y derivados.


----------



## EUROPIA (24 Ago 2022)

Zelenskyy ha ratificado la Ley 5371. 
Los trabajadores ahora no tienen derecho a negociar y los sindicatos no pueden protegerlos.


----------



## NPI (24 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El problema es que se anulará el dinero físico , solo tendrás dinero digital que, además será controlado por el gobierno de turno y dispondrá tus gastos, saldos , intereses individuales es decir a tí te pueden cobrar un 5 %de intereses en un préstamo y a tu primo el 10.
> 
> he puesto el vídeo que he puesto, pero son muchos los analistas que denuncian esta hipótesis que esperemos no se haga realidad pero si se hace, de un plumazo y sin respiro nos llevan a eso de "no tendrás nada y...."
> 
> Lo de las criptos es otra historia que caerá por su peso , de momento ayuda a las monedas digitales , tiempo al tiempo.



El lema de 'No tendrás nada y serás feliz' viene de Dinamarca de una fulana que trabaja para el Foro de Davos.

El texto


> *Bienvenido al 2030. No tengo nada, no tengo privacidad y la vida nunca ha sido mejor*
> 
> _El siguiente artículo ha sido escrito por *Ida Auken*, quien fue Ministra de Medio Ambiente de Dinamarca en el periodo de 2011 a 2014, y fue publicado el 11 de noviembre en el sitio web del Foro Económico Mundial._
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*España redobla la ayuda militar a Ucrania con una batería antimisiles, vehículos blindados, más munición y adiestradores.*
*España *redoblará la *ayuda militar a Ucrania* coincidiendo con el sexto mes de guerra en el país y con motivo del día de la Independencia y* ha preparado material militar para ser puesto a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas de inmediato* en el que se incluye una batería antimisiles, vehículos acorazados, más munición, adiestramiento básico a fuerzas ucranianas en España además de vestuario y equipamiento invernal.

Así lo ha informado el *Ministerio de Defensa* en un comunicado recogido por Europa Press en el que ha reivindicado que España "siempre ha actuado y seguirá haciéndolo en coordinación con los países de la Alianza Atlántica, UE y con el Grupo de Donantes", integrado por 45 países.

Este material se enmarca en un "compromiso firme" que se viene desarrollando desde el inicio de esta guerra por parte de España que "no ha dejado de enviar material para la legítima defensa del pueblo ucraniano", recoge el documento.

El anuncio llega el mismo día en que el embajador ucraniano ha cargado contra España en Madrid señalando que no están satisfechos con lo recibido: "No puedo decir* que estemos satisfechos*, ni que estemos recibiendo todo lo que España podría suministrar".


----------



## EUROPIA (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que a ti te dejarían entrar en China?
> ¿Qué les puedes aportar?
> 
> Necesitas ir con un contrato de antemano, y luego como mínimo 60 puntos:



Gracias por la info. 

Puedo! 

Pero no quiero...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Bastante bien resumido…y como dice al final…
…os digo que no os dejéis llevar por el momento. Esto ya lo vimos en Georgia y los vimos en Crimea y las cosas no acabaron como los oportunistas y los agoreros anunciaban. Hasta que no acaben las operaciones militares no sabremos qué pretende Rusia con esta operación y cuando suceda pues haremos cuentas.
http://charly015.blogspot.com/2022/02/y-rusia-ataco-ucrania.html


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

*La UE reclama la liberación "inmediata" del opositor ruso Yevgueni Roizman.*
La *Unión Europea* reclamó este jueves la *liberación "inmediata e incondicional"* del opositor ruso y exalcalde de Yekaterimburgo *Yevgueni Roizman*, detenido hoy en esa ciudad rusa en los Urales y acusado de desprestigiar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

"Es otro acto macabro de opresión del Kremlin medio año después de la invasión de Ucrania. *La UE reclama su liberación inmediata e incondicional*", escribió el jefe de la diplomacia europea, *Josep Borrell*, en un mensaje compartido en la red social Twitter en el que condenó la detención.

Roizman, que ganó popularidad en el país cuando en 1999 creó una fundación para la lucha contra la drogadicción*, se ha pronunciado en repetidas oportunidades contra la "operación militar especial" que Rusia lanzó en Ucrania* hace hoy seis meses.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> 
> Puedo!
> 
> Pero no quiero...



Lo que no puedes es tener el simple placer de caminar tranquilo por las calles céntricas de una ciudad grande sin estar rodeado de bolardos anti atentados y de escoria maloliente y navajera salida de los peores lugares de África y cárceles de Sudamérica. Eso es algo que ningún español podrá tener ya jamás, y esto solo acaba de empezar.
Vas a comer mierda a diario durante el resto de tu vida y lo sabes muy bien. Por eso estás aquí, leyendo a diario como se follan a la OTAN y a Occidente.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Lo que no puedes es tener el simple placer de caminar tranquilo por las calles céntricas de una ciudad grande sin estar rodeado de bolardos anti atentados y de escoria maloliente y navajera salida de los peores lugares de África y cárceles de Sudamérica. Eso es algo que ningún español podrá tener ya jamás, y esto solo acaba de empezar.
> Vas a comer mierda a diario durante el resto de tu vida y lo sabes muy bien. Por eso estás aquí, leyendo a diario como se follan a la OTAN y a Occidente.



Coño, pues ni así. 

A mi me sobran puntos de esos para ir a la tierra prometida, si los quieres (los puntos), todos pa tí...


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Más bien alguien debió pensar que mejor no jugar con esas cosas, no fuera a ser que a la siguiente la liaran del todo:
> 
> El accidente nuclear en Madrid que Franco ocultó y aún contamina hasta Toledo
> 
> Escape radiactivo de la Junta de Energía Nuclear de 1970 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No sé Rick, pero eso de irse en 1970 un viernes a las 14:45 de fin de semana me suena a fake. El que ha escrito eso no tiene ni idea de España 1970.

A partir de ahí, pues el resto una exageración "leyendanegrista", y mira que yo no guardo ninguna simpatía por el régimen franquista, pero los que están tras este tipo de "noticias" menos aún.


----------



## eolico (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que si. La tienen (o tenian) bien pillada, porque ya le han levantado todo el percal.

En un grupo de Telegram ya avisaban hace unos dias con un mensaje donde la llamaban de todo: "Que pasaria si saliera un video de la p...(p de presidente, por supuesto) de Finlandia haciendo una mamada?"


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

¿Quién dijo aquello de que la próxima guerra sería con piedras?


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

El sucedaneo desfile militar de Zelensky


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Una fabrica! ¿para cuantas centrales da eso? ¿cuantas tiene Rusia? ¿es rentable tratar el combustible en España? ¿se está explotando alguna mina?



Y sobra.
Seguro que crees que se queman como pellets.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Por eso es importante que la gente renuncie a usar cualquier cosa diferente al efectivo o tal vez criptomonedas no controladas por los gobiernos.
> 
> Si en algo te interesa tu libertad, tengas un bando o no, o seas del bando que seas, no uses como dinero otra cosa que el efectivo.



Al menos aquí en España, a partir del 1 de Enero tenemos que declarar las criptos en nuestro poder y sus movimientos. Pero según he leído esta mañana, solo a partir de 50.000€, menos no.

Lo de renunciar al dinero digital, pues sí, pero lo van a implantar queramos o no queramos. Cada día queda más cerca aquella profecía bíblica del Apocalipsis: 'y nadie podrá comprar ni vender nada, salvo los que lleven la marca de la Bestia en su frente o en su mano'.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Rusia, de momento, no va a atacar ningún país que no sea Ucrania. No están tan locos como para hacer eso.



¿Por?.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Lukashenko felicita a Ucrania por el Día de la Independencia.*
> El presidente bielorruso, *Alexander Lukashenko*, principal aliado de *Rusia*, que lleva a cabo una ofensiva en *Ucrania *desde hace seis meses, ha felicitado este miércoles al pueblo de *Ucrania* con ocasión del *Día de la Independencia*, ha informado su servicio de prensa.
> 
> "Estoy convencido de que las divergencias actuales no podrán destruir la base multisectorial de las relaciones sinceras de buena vencindad entre los pueblos de ambos países", ha afirmado *Lukashenko*. *Bielorrusia* continuará pronunciándose a favor del "refuerzo de los contactos amistosos basados en el respeto mutuo a todos los niveles" con *Kiev*, ha aseverado.
> ...



A ver si tiene un par de huevos y expulsa al ejército ruso de su territorio.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

El chiste del día:


"El ejército ruso ralentizó deliberadamente su avance en la operación militar especial en Ucrania para reducir las bajas civiles", dijo el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Y sobra.
> Seguro que crees que se queman como pellets.



De todos modos es una discusión futil, el uranio se está acabando.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Nos van a pasar a la leche de grillo.



Más bien al grillo directamente... tostadito.


----------



## ROBOTECH (24 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Coño, pues ni así.
> 
> A mi me sobran puntos de esos para ir a la tierra prometida, si los quieres (los puntos), todos pa tí...



Puede que vaya en un futuro. Ellos van para arriba y Occidente va para abajo. El que entra en este hilo lo sabe, y también sabe que vamos para abajo por culpa de las guerras americanas por mantener su hegemonía.
Noticias de los últimos días:
-Macron dice que se acaba la era de la abundancia. Hay que prepararse para la escasez en Occidente.
-La inflación subirá más del 20% en Reino Unido.
-Riesgo de explosión en la mayor central nuclear en Europa.


Habría que ser muy masoquista para ser pro occidental y entrar en este foro. Las únicas noticias reconfortantes para los occidentales que se leen (porque son las únicas noticias que hay, no hay alternativa) son cosas como: "Letonia derriba estatuas" o "mira como explota este orco ruso".

Los occidentales están acojonados ante la nueva normalidad, que es Occidente yéndose al carajo. Por eso no dejan de dar la matraca con la guerra de Ucrania en todos los medios de comunicación. Hay histeria y mucho miedo. Muchos "orcos rusos" explotando y pocos análisis serios.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> A ver si tiene un par de huevos y expulsa al ejército ruso de su territorio.



Pero que dice este japuta si parte de la ofensiva sobre Kiev vino desde territorio bielorruso . 

Además, aviones rusos despegan desde ahí para lanzar misiles hacia Ucrania. 

Y más cosas que no sabemos sobre la participación de Bielorrusia en la guerra. Menudo cínico el tito Luka.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Ago 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1166982






Fuentes de seguridad citadas por TASS especulan con la posibilidad de que la niña haya sido utilizada por su madre para colocar la bomba, y las imágenes difundidas por el FSB parecen confirmar que las cámaras de vigilancia permitieron reconstruir todos los movimientos de madre e hija.

Menuda psicopata, si utilizo a su hija para que colocara la bomba en los bajos del coche y que morros de pato mas ridiculos !!!.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Por?.



¿Crees que Rusia está para atacar a cualquier otro país en estos momentos? Desde luego que os habéis reunidos unos anal-istas que dais risa.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Puede que vaya en un futuro. Ellos van para arriba y Occidente va para abajo. El que entra en este hilo lo sabe, y también sabe que vamos para abajo por culpa de las guerras americanas por mantener su hegemonía.
> Noticias de los últimos días:
> -Macron dice que se acaba la era de la abundancia. Hay que prepararse para la escasez en Occidente.
> -La inflación subirá más del 20% en Reino Unido.
> ...




Pues la verdad. Si lo tienes tan claro, no entiendo lo de "puede que vaya en un futuro". Como que "puede"? A qué se debe esa duda? 

Yo al menos lo tengo claro. Me puedo equivocar? Coño! Claro! Pero es mi apuesta y yo sufriré las consecuencias de mis decisiones si éstas son erróneas. Como con cualquier decisión que tomas en la vida. Las cosas son así. Apuestas y ganas o apuestas y pierdes. Y si pierdes, te jodes. 

Pero esto de "occidente se hunde'", allí está el futuro" y solo considerar que "puede que vaya en un futuro" no tiene mucho sentido. 

Me voy a la ruleta y sé que saldrá rojo y puede que apueste. Coño! O no lo sabes o eres gilipollas, no hay otra. 

Estás perdiendo el tiempo. Aplica ya! Y sálvate! Pero esas dudas son incongruentes con lo que afirmas.


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Pues con eso de la fobia anti-rusa, tendrán que prohibir los conciertos de Lola Astanova por ser rusa. Les dejo un vídeo de muestra para que comprendan la magnitud de sus te... digo del error  :


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Con que está en Kiev....interesante elección del momento para ir....


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> A raíz de ese mensaje, este perfil es muy INTERASANTE ya que recibe órdenes de EEUU para propagarlos por el estercolero azul
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166967



perrodista independiente?? XD será independiente pero en su casita.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166982
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La utilización de niños por parte de la OUN es tradicional, en los años 30 organizaban batallones de menores, famosos por su crueldad con los soldados soviéticos, cuando caian en sus manos, fusilaban a estos pequeños demonios sin piedad.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

El sadismo a los ucranianos les viene de casta:


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## McNulty (24 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El problema es que se anulará el dinero físico , solo tendrás dinero digital que, además será controlado por el gobierno de turno y dispondrá tus gastos, saldos , intereses individuales es decir a tí te pueden cobrar un 5 %de intereses en un préstamo y a tu primo el 10.
> 
> he puesto el vídeo que he puesto, pero son muchos los analistas que denuncian esta hipótesis que esperemos no se haga realidad pero si se hace, de un plumazo y sin respiro nos llevan a eso de "no tendrás nada y...."
> 
> Lo de las criptos es otra historia que caerá por su peso , de momento ayuda a las monedas digitales , tiempo al tiempo.



Ibas bien pero la cagas al final, BTC es precisamente la alternativa a las monedas digitales que implantarán los heztados.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2022)

Como Anibal, he jurado odio eterno a la rata rejona.


----------



## capitán almeida (24 Ago 2022)

sí sí, facer videakos se les da muy bien a estos alfotas, poner a niños y mujeres de escudos también, temblando están los chechenos oiga ujtec


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## pegaso (24 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pues la verdad. Si lo tienes tan claro, no entiendo lo de "puede que vaya en un futuro". Como que "puede"? A qué se debe esa duda?
> 
> Yo al menos lo tengo claro. Me puedo equivocar? Coño! Claro! Pero es mi apuesta y yo sufriré las consecuencias de mis decisiones si éstas son erróneas. Como con cualquier decisión que tomas en la vida. Las cosas son así. Apuestas y ganas o apuestas y pierdes. Y si pierdes, te jodes.
> 
> ...



Y que apuestas en esta guerra?
Sentadito en el sofá, caguendios cuanta tontería.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166982
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167068
> ...



Talibanes, propio de talibanes lo de utilizar niños para cometer atentados terroristas.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

Bueno, ya casi ha acabado el día, ha atacado Rusia como si no hubiera un mañana Kiev y lo ha dejado como Dresde, tal y como decía el imbecil de Zelenski y las CIA o ha sido otro día en la oficina?


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Como Anibal, he jurado odio eterno a la rata rejona.




Aquí te describen perfectamente, tonto útil.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las cámaras de vigilancia grabaron la explosión del coche del jefe de la Fiscalía General de Rusia en Zaporizhzhya.
> Los terroristas ucranianos habían colocado un artefacto explosivo improvisado bajo el asiento de Ivan Sushko y éste murió.
> En el momento de la explosión, su hija adoptiva, a la que llevaba a la guardería, estaba en el coche con él. Afortunadamente, la niña no resultó herido de gravedad.
> 
> ...



Pueden fichar a etarras, seguro que alguno acepta encantado...


----------



## snoopi (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Bueno, ya casi ha acabado el día, ha atacado Rusia como si no hubiera un mañana Kiev y lo ha dejado como Dresde, tal y como decía el imbecil de Zelenski y las CIA o ha sido otro día en la oficina?



ya se han sacado un ataque a civiles..........q se acababa el dia y ha llegado justo para las noticias de las 9


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



No parece una mina, es un recipiente con ácido para desactivar una mina rusa colocada en un lugar de difícil desactivación manual por lo que se utiliza el ácido o cualquier producto químico al efecto.
Este hilo es una risa.


----------



## troperker (24 Ago 2022)

Es


Patatas bravas dijo:


> Aunque tarden años los mercados le da tranquilidad bajan los precios debido a su entrada al mercado . En 2 años iran puede sustituir el gas ruso . Persia tiene las 2 mayores reservas del mundo . Las empresas energeticas occidentales le ayudaran a producir mas gas y petroleo . Persia solo necesita invertir para producir mas. Vaya palo para rusia



enserio las neuronas que tienes para decir que en 2 años iran reemplazara a rusia
Creo que deberias ver mas datos de iran y analizar informacion


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Huele a que los rusos tienen una buena preparada. El asesinato de la Rasputina dos días antes no es coincidencia, nada lo es.
> 
> Y USA ha avisado,



Es su excusa.
Maine V 2.0 qué poca imaginación!


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (24 Ago 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Y que apuestas en esta guerra?
> Sentadito en el sofá, caguendios cuanta tontería.



Sí, sentadito en el sofá.

Yo solo aconsejaba a un conforero de buena fe. Pero ya que te inmiscuyes... 

Antes debo entender cuál es tu problema. Pero si me lo explicas mejor, aquí me tienes, que estoy hoy dadivoso. Aprovecha!


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Ahora se entiende que los bombarderos que despegaron está mañana dentro de Rusia, no hayan efectuado todavía el ataque.

Con Boris en Kiev, se frustra automáticamente cualquier ataque de misiles a larga distancia.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica muchas cosas respecto a Walkiria



Este hilo es ya nivel Dios! el Supremo Hacedor!
Ja JA JA JA JA JA.
Qué vergüenza.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Crees que Rusia está para atacar a cualquier otro país en estos momentos? Desde luego que os habéis reunidos unos anal-istas que dais risa.



¿Cualquier otro país?. ¿Acaso está atacando algún país ahora?.


----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Cualquier otro país?. ¿Acaso está atacando algún país ahora?.



Mira hijo de puta, al ignore, igual te crees que yo trato con retrasados.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

Me acabo de encontrar con esto.

Alguien lo ha visto en alguna otra parte?


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Este hilo es ya nivel Dios! el Supremo Hacedor!
> Ja JA JA JA JA JA.
> Qué vergüenza.



Que vas a esperar del chinato de MIELDA.......


----------



## Expected (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues con eso de la fobia anti-rusa, tendrán que prohibir los conciertos de Lola Astanova por ser rusa. Les dejo un vídeo de muestra para que comprendan la magnitud de sus te... digo del error  :



Las Lolas siempre han sido muy estimadas en España. Qué maravilla para nacionalizar la y ponerla un unifamiliar en Mallorca con vistas al mar para que no se sienta atacada.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

El comodín Putin, la demagocia, la mentira y la propaganda de este artículo está a niveles que dan nauseas. Y es sólo el principio.
Hay un hilo en este subfloro en el que un florero hace la broma de que ya hay listas negras, pero sea de mal gusto o no la coña comprobaremos con certeza a partir de Septiembre la existencia de estas listas.









El PNV votará a favor del decreto de ahorro energético y allana su convalidación


El PSOE busca apoyos para tramitarlo como proyecto de ley. Margarita Robles insta a «todos» los partidos a aceptar el decreto energético ante un invierno «durísimo»



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Cualquier otro país?. ¿Acaso está atacando algún país ahora?.



Joderr,estas bien joio.....y Ucrania que es?????????una aldeilla.


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

De los creadores de la Dama de Hierro, llega la Dama de Uranio. El vídeo.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí te describen perfectamente, tonto útil.



Jorge Bustos, autor en su día del artículo "Como ser un buen antivacunas" que comenzaba así:

_Hay gente a favor de la vacunación y hay gente en contra, y cada cual tiene sus razones. Yo, por ejemplo, estoy a favor porque no quiero perder suscriptores, y sin vacuna quizá usted ya estuviera muerto. _

Ahora toca demonizar a los que no le lamen los huevecillos a Biden, a Zelendi, y demás líderes. Mañana a los que nieguen el cambio climático, o a los que se empeñen en seguir comiendo carne o los que tengan puesta la calefacción en invierno. Ahí estará Jorge Bustos para señalarlos, porque Urbano Cairo así se lo ordenará. Y él, encantado de cobrar, porque para eso le pagan. No para informar

Prostitutas intelectuales, como decía John Swinton hace más de 100 años. Nada ha cambiado, y si lo ha hecho es para peor.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí te describen perfectamente, tonto útil.



Y el tipo que te dice que no te consideres original, seguro él si se considera a sí mismo original.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Jorge Bustos, autor en su día del artículo "Como ser un buen antivacunas" que comenzaba así:
> 
> _Hay gente a favor de la vacunación y hay gente en contra, y cada cual tiene sus razones. Yo, por ejemplo, estoy a favor porque no quiero perder suscriptores, y sin vacuna quizá usted ya estuviera muerto. _
> 
> ...



Joder como te desvias joio....habla sobre ese articulo......lo demas sobra y aparte de que ha dado en el clavo


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Mira hijo de puta, al ignore, igual te crees que yo trato con retrasados.



Hombre, haber empezado por ahí.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pueden fichar a etarras, seguro que alguno acepta encantado...



Pues se iba a llevar usted una buena sorpresa, porque algunos ya están en las milicias novorrusas...

El ritmo de la operación, guste o no, es el adecuado. Cuanto más rápido terminara la operación
en Ucrania, más rápido abriría la OTAN un nuevo frente (¿Polonia?, ¿Moldavía?,¿Báltico?,
¿Balcanes?... Por tanto, a Rusia le interesa destruir a la OTAN y secar a Europa, en Ucrania
(mientras el armagedon económico se va haciendo sitio), donde tiene grandes ventajas logísticas
y configurado el campo de batalla a su gusto. No acabo de ver ninguna ventaja visible a Rusia
por querer terminar la guerra antes de haber desangrado a la OTAN, en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

La brigada Marlboro vuelve a las andadas


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder como te desvias joio....habla sobre ese articulo......lo demas sobra y aparte de que ha dado en el clavo



¿Dar en el clavo? ¿Por soltar un discursito pseudoinfantil adornado con referencias a diversos pensadores? Ni cuando era un crío me tragaba esa clase de soflamas, porque dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> De los creadores de la Dama de Hierro, llega la Dama de Uranio. El vídeo.



En esta vaina, aclarar que esa pregunta se la hacen a todos los candidatos
a Down street. Que se sepa, todos respondieron lo mismo, salvo el Corbyn.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Ago 2022)

Feliz día de la independencia


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)

¿Y esto?


----------



## Peineto (24 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> lo sé, el término que mejor los define sería "comisionistas"



En caso de duda pregunten a la Von der Pfiffer und Burla.


----------



## jabalino (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí te describen perfectamente, tonto útil.



Este subnormal ignora (o lo sabe y se aprovecha) que está viviendo en una dictadura y que su abultado sueldo lo pagan los curreles a punta de pistola.

Los esbirros no se esconden, aunque por suerte cada vez engañan a menos gente.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Dar en el clavo? ¿Por soltar un discursito pseudoinfantil adornado con referencias a diversos pensadores? Ni cuando era un crío me tragaba esa clase de soflamas, porque dan vergüenza ajena.



Pues al chinato y al cabo chusquero le han encantao.....


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Puedes hacer uso de tu libertad "y de tu infinita sabiduria" dejando de entrar en el. No te preocupes.



Estoy en una terapia de risa por eso entro, para partirme el pecho con las chorradas que aquí se publican.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

Vanguard, BlackRock y cinco fondos españoles invierten miles de millones de euros en las “bombas de carbono” rusas


Los grandes fondos de inversión de todo el mundo han aportado 130.000 millones de dólares en inversiones y créditos para el desarrollo de proyectos de extracción de gas y petróleo de las compañías energéticas rusas.




www.elsaltodiario.com





Blackrock no entiende de patrias, sólo sigue el dinerom


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aquí te describen perfectamente, tonto útil.



No es un poco infantil el texto?


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De todos modos es una discusión futil, el uranio se está acabando.



Gracias por hacerme reir.
Por cierto no tienes mi like, pero me parto de risa.

Las reservas de uranio para las centrales nucleares están garantizadas "para millones de años", según un experto


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Dar en el clavo? ¿Por soltar un discursito pseudoinfantil adornado con referencias a diversos pensadores? Ni cuando era un crío me tragaba esa clase de soflamas, porque dan vergüenza ajena.



Para mermados, discursos de mermados.
Lo acabo de leer y la verdad es que el nivel del Bustos ese es bastante bajo. Progre de manual por cierto, y follavacunas premium.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No es un poco infantil el texto?



Un poco mucho. Da vergüenza ajena, bastante.

Lo que has dicho. Un discurso de mermados para mermados.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166982
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167068
> ...



No hables mal de mi novia!


----------



## Peineto (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te voy a dar una interpretación de esas de película que me ha pasado un amigo en 8chan. Más o menos, resumido y sin dar detalles por estar en web visible, sería que a la señora la extorsionaron con el material para que hiciese una incorporación rápida a la OTAN. Una vez conseguido el objetivo ya es prescindible, y filtran el material para desacreditarla…cosas de extorsionadores políticos.
> 
> El chantaje con material sexual es típico de los servicios secretos…es un clásico.
> 
> Si hubiesen sido los rusos lo hubiesen filtrado mucho antes, no después de la incorporación a la OTAN…



 Más que plausible. Y así, de esta forma tan simple, todo un pueblo paga por los vicios y pecados de cuatro canallas.


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un poco mucho. Da vergüenza ajena, bastante.



No me sorprende... Los progres habitualmente necesitan poner en boca de sus rivales de debate argumentos que les puedan ayudar, porque en un debate serio carecen de recorrido y maniobra. Es lo que tiene usar consignas: valen para que tus fanboys te aplaudan en un mitin, pero poco mas.


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias por hacerme reir.
> Por cierto no tienes mi like, pero me parto de risa.
> 
> Las reservas de uranio para las centrales nucleares están garantizadas "para millones de años", según un experto



Lo que si es seguro es que los residuos nucleares, algunos, durarán millones de años. Veremos quién asume ese coste…


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Lo que no puedes es tener el simple placer de caminar tranquilo por las calles céntricas de una ciudad grande sin estar rodeado de bolardos anti atentados y de escoria maloliente y navajera salida de los peores lugares de África y cárceles de Sudamérica. Eso es algo que ningún español podrá tener ya jamás, y esto solo acaba de empezar.
> Vas a comer mierda a diario durante el resto de tu vida y lo sabes muy bien. Por eso estás aquí, leyendo a diario como se follan a la OTAN y a Occidente.



Cuando te vas y nos dejas en paz?


----------



## John Nash (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias por hacerme reir.
> Por cierto no tienes mi like, pero me parto de risa.
> 
> Las reservas de uranio para las centrales nucleares están garantizadas "para millones de años", según un experto



Bueno, yo no diría tanto:









Suficientes reservas de uranio para cubrir la demanda futura del parque nuclear mundial - Foro Nuclear


La Agencia de Energía Nuclear (NEA) de la OCDE y el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) de Naciones Unidas han presentado su informe bienal Uranium 2018: Resources, Production and Demand. La 27 edición del también conocido como Libro Rojo del Uranio muestra los aspectos...




www.foronuclear.org





*La demanda mundial de uranio actual* –para un parque nuclear de más de 450 reactores con una potencia instalada de 391 GW- *es superior a las 62 800 toneladas anuales, lo que supone la existencia de cerca de 100 años de reservas*. Según la NEA y el OIEA, se espera que en el año 2035 la potencia nuclear instalada oscile entre 331 GW y 568 GW -dependiendo del escenario contemplado- *por lo que la demanda futura se situaría entre las 53 000 y las 90 800 tU anuales. *


----------



## rejon (24 Ago 2022)

Así está Rusia, con expertos militares como este:


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que si es seguro es que los residuos nucleares, algunos, durarán millones de años. Veremos quién asume ese coste…



Lo siento Hércules pero eso no es así.
Para estudiar, pásate por Salamanca. Ya no instruyo a nadie.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

Alucino con el nivel de la propaganda, es puro nivel chopped pork. Desde el 2020 van a calzón quitado. Ya ni disimulan.

Por otro lado, son el suelo de un psicólogo, como un libro abierto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo siento Hércules pero eso no es así.
> Para estudiar, pásate por Salamanca. Ya no instruyo a nadie.



Ya,ya…si me conozco las fantasías de algunos…como dijo otro forero unos 100 años para el uranio …y los residuos millones de años. La física nuclear tiene una bases muy conocidas.

Y yo tampoco instruyo a nadie…es aburrido.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Cualquier otro país?. ¿Acaso está atacando algún país ahora?.



Eres muy retrasado, eh.....


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya,ya…si me conozco las fantasías de algunos…como dijo otro forero unos 100 años para el uranio …y los residuos millones de años. La física nuclear tiene una bases muy conocidas.
> 
> Y yo tampoco instruyo a nadie…es aburrido.



Sobre todo cuando no quieren aprender.
El coronatimo ya me enseño que, el que sea tonto, que se le note.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ago 2022)

*...Así que abróchense los cinturones: esa será la tensa dinámica hasta la década de 2030. 
Pero antes de eso, a lo largo de la atalaya, prepárense para la llegada del General Invierno,
ya que sus jinetes se acercan raudos, el viento comenzará a aullar, y Europa se congelará
en la oscuridad de una noche oscura mientras la Mafia de FIRE calienta sus cigarros."*

Las placas tectónicas geopolíticas cambian, seis meses después


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Curiosa la selección del rojo y el negro en los colores de la infografía de los tanques perdidos por Rusia.
> Día de la Independencia y en la portada de El Mundo la bandera del Ejercito Insurgente Ucraniano...
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/DwM6N0HJ/Screen-Shot-2022-08-24-at-17-11-38.png



Me recuerda a la historia de España que nos enseñaban en el colegio, en la que jamás ganamos una batalla ni una guerra desde la toma de Granada pero a pesar de ello se mantuvo un imperio global durante varios siglos.


----------



## kikepm (24 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Enciclopedia Runiversalis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo que llegó a ser Wikipedia, un verdadero compendio de saber humano, escrito en forma independiente y sin filiaciones políticas de ninguna clase.

Fue muy triste comprobar la deriva de Wikipedia, aterrador el día que leí el artículo sobre la Ivermectina, en el que se da pábulo a los comunicados difamatorias de la FDA, decían "antiparasitario para caballos", y haciéndose eco de lo que son meras opiniones sin aval de estudios detrás.


Mientras dejaba de lado a la ciencia, que sobre este tema no deja ningún resquicio a las dudas:









Ivermectin: a systematic review from antiviral effects to COVID-19 complementary regimen - The Journal of Antibiotics


Ivermectin proposes many potentials effects to treat a range of diseases, with its antimicrobial, antiviral, and anti-cancer properties as a wonder drug. It is highly effective against many microorganisms including some viruses. In this comprehensive systematic review, antiviral effects of...




www.nature.com





Revisión sistemática integral que resume los efectos antivirales de la Ivermectina de los estudios in vitro e in vivo disponibles durante los últimos 50 años.

Se encuentran *efectos antivirales de la Ivermectina en una amplia gama de virus de ARN* (Zika, Dengue, Fiebre Amarilla, WNV, VHE, Newcastle, Encefalitis Equina Venezolana, Chikungunya, SFV, Sindbis, Gripe A, Síndrome Reproductivo y Respiratorio Porcino, VIH-1 y SARS-CoV-2) *y de virus de ADN* (EHV-1, Poliomavirus BK, Pseudorrabia, Circovirus Porcino 2 y Herpesvirus Bovino 1).

*Los estudios in vivo de modelos animales revelan una amplia gama de efectos antivirales de la ivermectina.*





__





Cargando…






www.researchgate.net





Revisión sistemática y metanálisis de los 27 estudios incluidos en el documento de la Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance, seleccionando 9 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados (ECAs) y 6 Estudios Observacionales Controlados (EOCs), con 3.680 participantes.

Los ECAs indican que *la Ivermectina probablemente reduce las muertes en un 83% (evidencia de certeza moderada) en comparación con ningún tratamiento*. Incluyendo los EOCs, se sugiere una probable reducción en las muertes de alrededor del 69%. La única incertidumbre en la evidencia se relaciona con el alcance preciso de la reducción, no con la efectividad de la ivermectina en sí.

El uso de la Ivermectina como profilaxis entre los trabajadores de la salud y sus contactos, reduce sustancialmente las infecciones por COVID-19 cerca de un 88%.









Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19... : American Journal of Therapeutics


mortality, in secondary outcomes, and in chemoprophylaxis, among people with, or at high risk of, COVID-19 infection. Data sources: We searched bibliographic databases up to April 25, 2021. Two review authors sifted for studies, extracted data, and assessed risk of bias. Meta-analyses were...




journals.lww.com





Revisión y metanálisis de 24 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados (22 sobre tratamiento y 3 sobre profilaxis) con 3.406 participantes, sobre búsquedas en las bases de datos electrónicas de Medline, Embase, CENTRAL, Cochrane COVID-19 Study Register y bases de datos chinas para ensayos controlados aleatorios (ECA) hasta el 25 de abril de 2021.
*La ivermectina redujo el riesgo de muerte por COVID-19 en un promedio del 62% en comparación con ningún tratamiento (certeza moderada).*

La profilaxis con ivermectina redujo la infección por COVID-19 en un promedio del 86% (certeza baja).



https://ivmmeta.com/



Revisión en tiempo real de 78 estudios (56 revisados por pares y 33 Ensayos Controlados Aleatorizados), con 85.743 pacientes y 710 autores, sobre el uso de Ivermectina para COVID-19, publicados en PubMed, medRxiv, ClinicalTrials.gov, The Cochrane Library, Google Scholar, Collabovid, Research Square, ScienceDirect y Oxford University Press.

*Se encuentra una mejora del 83% en profilaxis, del 63% en tratamiento temprano y del 39% en tratamiento tardío, con un promedio de mejora del 64% para todos los estudios.
Se observan mejoras estadísticamente significativas para la mortalidad (54%), la ventilación (33%), el ingreso en la UCI (57%), la hospitalización (42%), la recuperación (51%), los casos (78%) y la eliminación viral (54%). *

Todos los estudios siguen siendo significativos después de las exclusiones. 50 estudios de 46 equipos independientes en 21 países diferentes muestran mejoras estadísticamente significativas de forma aislada (38 para los resultados primarios y 35 para el resultado más grave). Los resultados son muy sólidos: en el peor de los casos, el análisis de sensibilidad de exclusión debe excluir 62 de 78 estudios para evitar encontrar una eficacia estadísticamente significativa.





__





Cargando…






www.researchgate.net





Estudio observacional de un programa de uso voluntario de Ivermectina como profilaxis para COVID-19, a dosis de 0,2 mg/kg/día durante dos días consecutivos cada 15 días, entre el 7 de julio y el 2 de diciembre de 2020, en la ciudad de Itajaí (Brasil), con un total de 223.128 participantes.

*La tasa de infección por COVID-19 fue 49% menor entre usuarios estrictos de Ivermectina que en no usuarios, y un 25 % más bajo en comparación con los usuarios esporádicos.

La tasa de hospitalización se redujo en un 100% en usuarios estrictos, en comparación con no usuarios y usuarios esporádicos.

El riesgo de morir por COVID-19 fue un 86 % más bajo entre los usuarios estrictos de Ivermectina que entre los no usuarios, y un 72 % más bajo que entre los usuarios esporádicos.*


----------



## El_Suave (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y el tipo que te dice que no te consideres original, seguro él si se considera a sí mismo original.



En el fondo en esta gente que dice como un descrédito, "no te consideres original", lo que predomina es la idea machista de la virginidad, y con toda su progresía falsa, como son ellos.

No te consideres original, no te consideres el primero en desflorar a la hembra, algo que para ellos debe ser muy importante, desde luego para mí carece de importancia.

Todo lo que en este mundo merece la pena ser dicho ya ha sido dicho, por lo tanto la originalidad carece de sentido.

¿Te crees original?, pero si los griegos hace 2.500 años ya habían dicho todo lo que había que decir.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Más bien alguien debió pensar que mejor no jugar con esas cosas, no fuera a ser que a la siguiente la liaran del todo:
> 
> El accidente nuclear en Madrid que Franco ocultó y aún contamina hasta Toledo
> 
> Escape radiactivo de la Junta de Energía Nuclear de 1970 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




HDLGP todavía hoy se preguntan por qué en la extratosfera hay variaciones en la ionización 









Starfish Prime - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













El plutonio de las pruebas nucleares sigue en la estratosfera


La concentración de partículas radiactivas es mayor de lo que se creía, según un estudio.Aunque no representan un peligro, las partículas se siguen depositando en la Tierra.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Esto en ruso es;

Donde digo Dimitri dije Dimitro?

Sionistas jazaros HDLGP mala raza


----------



## Peineto (24 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Más bien al grillo directamente... tostadito.




¿Una tapita?


----------



## vettonio (24 Ago 2022)

Hay informaciones de que los rusos están en las afueras de Nikolaev.

Debacle ukra con la pérdida de una importante base.

De confirmarse...Odessa más cerca.


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Alucino con el nivel de la propaganda, es puro nivel chopped pork. Desde el 2020 van a calzón quitado. Ya ni disimulan.
> 
> Por otro lado, son el suelo de un psicólogo, como un libro abierto.



Para recuperar Crimea pasan por Kherson o ya no hace falta?


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> HDLGP todavía hoy se preguntan por qué en la extratosfera hay variaciones en la ionización
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensar un poco 


A quien en su sano juicio o con un mínimo de CI, le parecería bien detonar una ojiva nuclear a 400 km de altura?


Esto los chinos cuando se enteraron en el viaje de Henry Kissinger en el primer tratado marcopolo, le dijeron , esto que habéis hecho es fiel a la frase ; escupir hacia arriba esperando no mojarte? 

HDGLP jazaros eugenistas abortistas neomalthusianos luciferinos satanista argfhggg


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Para recuperar Crimea pasan por Kherson o ya no hace falta?



Darán un rodeo y tal...


----------



## Archimanguina (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay informaciones de que los rusos están en las afueras de Nikolaev.
> 
> Debacle ukra con la pérdida de una importante base.
> 
> De confirmarse...Odessa más cerca.



Quizas se han puesto a mover el culo tras los rumores de ofensiva sobre transnistria, no hay nada como una ofensiva a tus espaldas para pensarselo dos veces.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Y esto?



Este tuit es como una nota al pie resaltando la importancia que le da el imperio de la mentira a la retórica. Están invadiendo un país, pero reclaman su derecho a defenderse de quienes les quieren mandar de vuelta a casa.

La mezquindad de esta gente duele en el alma.


----------



## magufone (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Darán un rodeo y tal...



En contraataque en U W X Y y.... Z


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

Mapa actualizado de Ucrania (de momento)


----------



## la mano negra (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay informaciones de que los rusos están en las afueras de Nikolaev.
> 
> Debacle ukra con la pérdida de una importante base.
> 
> De confirmarse...Odessa más cerca.



¡¡¡¡ HURRRAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



La diferencia es que ese subnormal sí está patrocinado y tiene contactos directos con el gobierno y los centros de toma de decisiones. De las hijas ni idea de lo que hacen por cierto, y tampoco es que me interese realmente saberlo.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo siento Hércules pero eso no es así.
> Para estudiar, pásate por Salamanca. Ya no instruyo a nadie.



Buena idea, es mejor que no comparta su "sabiduría" con nadie.









Reactor nuclear natural de Oklo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Para recuperar Crimea pasan por Kherson o ya no hace falta?



La van a recuperar en forma remota, modalidad home office, es lo más sensato para que no mueran todos de COVID


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Buena idea, es mejor que no comparta su "sabiduría" con nadie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oklo es el único reactor nuclear natural conocido en la Tierra.








Природный ядерный реактор в Окло — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La van a recuperar en forma remota, modalidad home office, es lo más sensato para que no mueran todos de COVID



Además es energéticamente más eficiente y ecológicamente resiliente. Una acción proactiva en concordancia con los principios de excelencia eropea.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Oklo es el único reactor nuclear natural conocido en la Tierra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O el primer cementerio nucelar del planeta.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> O el primer cementerio nucelar del planeta.



Pues también se puede ver así.


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

El puente de Antonovsky totalmente restaurado:
t.me/DonbassDevushka/20902


----------



## HUROGÁN (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Te voy a dar una interpretación de esas de película que me ha pasado un amigo en 8chan. Más o menos, resumido y sin dar detalles por estar en web visible, sería que a la señora la extorsionaron con el material para que hiciese una incorporación rápida a la OTAN. Una vez conseguido el objetivo ya es prescindible, y filtran el material para desacreditarla…cosas de extorsionadores políticos.
> 
> El chantaje con material sexual es típico de los servicios secretos…es un clásico.
> 
> Si hubiesen sido los rusos lo hubiesen filtrado mucho antes, no después de la incorporación a la OTAN…



Por seguir con esta interesante y verosímil peli,,,
en nuestro caso... el chantaje habrá requerido solo de la primera fase, o habrán requerido también de la segunda???


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Por seguir con esta interesante y verosímil peli,,,
> en nuestro caso... el chantaje habrá requerido solo de la primera fase, o habrán requerido también de la segunda???



El de la Segunda fase yo lo interpreto como quemar un peón que ya no sirve, y dar algún mensaje a algunos que también deben estar bajo extorsión…y no se, lo de los suecos también ha sido raro. Puede que también estén en la misma situación.
Difícil saber la causa de desprestigiarla ahora, no tiene ningún sentido aparente. Pero también es verdad que los extorsionadores políticos puntúan alto en la escala de la tríada oscura, vamos el psicoticismo y maquiavelismo lo tienen en grado alto. El placer de humillar a la víctima…

Viruelo puede estar igual…


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y continuan los atentados con bomba del tipo que el embajador Ucraniano quiere que nadie se atreva a cuestionar. Por suerte esa niña pequeña está bien. Una cosa es atacar a militares, pero coches bombas dando igual quien esté en el coche......*De verdad que no deja de sorprenderme que los Rusos respondan de forma tan blanda viendo al nivel que ha llegado el otro bando.*
> 
> *Muere un jefe prorruso en Zaporyiya al estallar un explosivo en su coche cuando llevaba a su hija a la guardería*
> El jefe prorruso de la Administración Militar-Civil de la localidad ucraniana de *Mijáilovka*, en la región sureña de *Zaporiyia*, parcialmente ocupada por *Rusia*, ha muerto este miércoles al estallar en su coche un dispositivo explosivo, según han denunciado miembros del consejo provincial nombrado por el *Kremlin*.
> ...



En fin, parece que hay que seguir repitiéndolo hasta el hartazgo. Esto son provocaciones destinadas a elevar la línea de acción rusa a un nivel superior, cosa que no les conviene. Ellos tienen sus tiempos y les funciona perfectamente.

Criticar constantemente la aparente parsimonia rusa en este conflicto, es algo que beneficia al eje Washington-Londres, que son quienes buscan desesperadamente que la cosa vaya a más para la completa consecución de sus planes.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias por hacerme reir.
> Por cierto no tienes mi like, pero me parto de risa.
> 
> Las reservas de uranio para las centrales nucleares están garantizadas "para millones de años", según un experto



Pues efectivamente eres un bufón, ni siquiera te lees los artículos que enlazas



> Así, Tarín explicó que además de las reservas "conocidas y extraíbles a precio razonable" hay "mucho más uranio", por ejemplo en el mar --donde están investigando en Japón--, y en capas más profundas de la corteza terrestre a las que todavía no se ha llegado.



Vamos, que el ejperto dice que hay mucho uranio pero que nadie lo ha encontrado todavía y que no somos capaces de extraerlo a un precio razonable actualmente .


----------



## Top5 (24 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues efectivamente eres un bufón, ni siquiera te lees los artículos que enlazas
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos, que el ejperto dice que hay mucho uranio pero que nadie lo ha encontrado todavía y que no somos capaces de extraerlo a un precio razonable actualmente .



Le has metido un batazo de consideración en la cabeza.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## piru (24 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay informaciones de que los rusos están en las afueras de Nikolaev.
> 
> Debacle ukra con la pérdida de una importante base.
> 
> De confirmarse...Odessa más cerca.




Sería un sorpresa. Al tener un frente tan amplio lo más lógico es ir cerrando/acortando el frene en Donbass y así poder concentrar fuerza en menos longitud de frente.

De confirmarse sería que ese frente estaba maduro (demasiadas contraofensivas ) y se ha derrumbado sólo.


----------



## piru (24 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> El puente de Antonovsky totalmente restaurado:
> t.me/DonbassDevushka/20902



Пепе Готера и Отилио


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

calíbrese con furia ..


----------



## coscorron (24 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sería un sorpresa. Al tener un frente tan amplio lo más lógico es ir cerrando/acortando el frene en Donbass y así poder concentrar fuerza en menos longitud de frente.
> 
> De confirmarse sería que ese frente estaba maduro (demasiadas contraofensivas ) y se ha derrumbado sólo.



El tema está en que al ser el frente de Donbass el más activo pues allí se mandan las reservas rezando que los rusos no descubran las debilidades y bueno pues ahora las han descubierto .. mañana tendrán que enviar reservas allí y en alguna parte habrá otro hueco. El ataque ruso es constante y tarde o temprano provocará un avance.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (24 Ago 2022)

Los rusos y sus putitas pagarán caro este genocidio


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La ventana temporal del gas en los volúmenes actuales se agota de todos modos en Europa. España en 2030 tendrá una capacidad de generación con renovables tan elevada que el peso del gas caerá. Si esta historia hubiera ocurrido en 2029, no tendríamos mucha necesidad de gas y de sobra la cubriríamos con unos cuantos barcos.
> 
> Incluso el gobierno da la impresión de estar torpedeando la renovación de la importante planta de cogeneración en industria quizá porque confía más de lo que sería deseable en la transición al hidrógeno. Pero Europa se mueve en contra del gas y China acabará por elevar su demanda sustituyendo parte de su inmensa planta carbonera estos próximos años. La India será el otro gran demandante.



España precisamente puede vivir sin gas ruso, el peso del gas estaba cayendo igualmente y sin el carbón, Hace 15 años se utilizaba un 25-30% de gas para generar electricidad y un 15-20% carbón. En 2019- 2021 el peso del gas ha sido el 17% con solo 2% de carbón.

Es justamente este año que estamos en el 23% porque le estamos exportando energia electrica a Francia, la gran france de las centrales nucleares, y por el bajón de la hidraulica que se compensa en parte por la solar que va superar a la hidraulica este año y ya para siempre, y a la eólica quizas antes de 2025. Sin contar el autoconsumo.

Eso en España en Alemania llevan 20 años con un 8-12% de gas para generar electricidad con o sin centrales nucleares ya que usan carbón.

A Europa la han salvado las renovables, aunque algun cabeza de buque siga soñando con el fracking el carbón, o las nucleares de las que cerramos 5 GW sin estrenar, un 70% más de la potencia actual. Podriamos estar en el 35% de producción nuclear.

Aparte el plan hidrológico que también habría aumentado la generación hidroeléctrica.

Por lo que sea alguien ha dejado de poner palos en las ruedas a España, seguramente a Alemania le interesa mucho España como fiable proveedor de hidrógeno antes que acabe la década.


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno pero la da tranquiidad a alemania saber que tiene el mercado persa como plan b y no tendra tanta prisa . En 2 años persia puede sustituir totalmente a rusia como productor de energia para alemania . Supongo que en los proximos meses entraran empresas energeticas europeas a persia



No puede, la única relevancia para Europa con el pacto con Irán es que va a bajar el brent.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Ago 2022)

India Cuts U.S. Crude Imports By 50% As It Buys Discounted Russian Crude | OilPrice.com


New reports have emerged that during the second quarter, India slashed its crude imports from the United States, ramping up imports of discounted Russian oil




oilprice.com





Todos ganan, India compra más barato, Rusia accede a un nuevo mercado, EEUU vende más caro a Europa, y Europa, bueno, Europa gana dignidad duchándose en agua fría para vencer a Putin.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Ago 2022)

....


vettonio dijo:


> Hay informaciones de que los rusos están en las afueras de Nikolaev.
> 
> Debacle ukra con la pérdida de una importante base.
> 
> De confirmarse...Odessa más cerca.



Por ahora esta realizando bombardeos en la zona boscosa que hay al sur de la ciudad para limpiarla de posibles ataques desde ahí, es un primer paso para la toma de la ciudad, pero supongo que aun queda bastante.


----------



## Patatas bravas (24 Ago 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No puede, la única relevancia para Europa con el pacto con Irán es que va a bajar el brent.



Los mercados van a bajar gracias a la entrada de irán al mercado occidental está claro


----------



## Adriano II (24 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sería un sorpresa. Al tener un frente tan amplio lo más lógico es ir cerrando/acortando el frene en Donbass y así poder concentrar fuerza en menos longitud de frente.
> 
> De confirmarse sería que ese frente estaba maduro (demasiadas contraofensivas ) y se ha derrumbado sólo.



El frente amplio también impide concentrar fuerzas a los ucranianos

Visto que carecen de capacidad de desarrollar ofensivas serias el frente cuanto más largo mejor para los rusos (que son lo que atacan y los ucranianos los que defienden)


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ibas bien pero la cagas al final, BTC es precisamente la alternativa a las monedas digitales que implantarán los heztados.



El problema principal que les veo a las criptos en este momento, es la energía. Seguro que habréis leído noticias que comentaban el tremendo consumo del minado que supera incluso el de una nación mediana. Ya en 2020 incluso en España, el consumo de minado representaba el 12% del total. Sólo la minería de Bitcoin ya consume 130 Tw/h, más que Colombia y Noruega. Imaginemos pues el del resto de criptos sumadas, más el de las gestoras/distribuidoras.

A mi lo que me extraña, es que no hayan salido todavía con algún tipo de prohibición contra estas por la manida excusa del 'cambio climático provocado por el hombre'. No obstante, los altos precios de la energía tienen que hacer mella en ellas antes o después. Quizá veamos la desaparición de bastantes de esas miles que ahora coexisten.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Пепе Готера и Отилио



XDDDDD


----------



## pgas (24 Ago 2022)

*No habrá más capitalismo de mercado. Planes estatales de Denis Manturov.*

23/ago/22 






*Después de ser designado para el cargo de Viceprimer Ministro, Denis Manturov propuso a la industria rusa un concepto de desarrollo bastante inusual en los últimos treinta años.*

En primer lugar, indicó, sin ocultarlo en el ámbito público, una salida deliberada de la política del libre mercado y de la pura "competencia" mercantil.
Sin embargo, mucho antes de 2022 estaba claro que era imposible desarrollar no solo la industria, sino todos los sectores de la economía sin proteccionismo estatal. Sin embargo, los funcionarios a la antigua, creyéndolo o no, continuaron declarando la necesidad de garantizar un mercado libre. Este hecho siempre me ha asombrado.
Incluso si realmente lo pensaran, habría sido posible permitir tales declaraciones en el campo público, dada la actitud marcadamente negativa de la población hacia el capitalismo en la década de 1990, y con más cuidado. Sin embargo, la mayoría absoluta de los funcionarios consideró necesario insertar la tesis del libre mercado. Incluso cuando el contexto no lo requiere.
Pero, por supuesto, al declarar una desviación de los principios del capitalismo de mercado, Manturov no es el primero aquí. Aunque esté entre los tres primeros. Antes de esto, en un grado u otro, Andrei Belousov y Yuri Borisov hablaron sobre la necesidad de revisar la política anterior.

*Manturov propone ahora el siguiente concepto.*

El estado determina _(ya ha determinado)_ las industrias clave que se convertirán en la base del sector. Voy a enumerar algunos de ellos.
Estos son la industria aeronáutica, la radioelectrónica, la industria automotriz, la construcción de máquinas herramienta, la construcción naval, la industria farmacéutica, la industria química, los equipos de energía, la metalurgia y otras.
Para cada una de estas industrias, el estado está desarrollando _(en algún lugar ya ha desarrollado) _ un plan estatal completo, con la única diferencia de que los medios de producción a menudo no pertenecen al estado. Sin embargo, esto no es necesario para controlar la industria. Y en algunos casos, si hablamos de desarrollo tecnológico integral, es perjudicial. Lo principal es tener influencia sobre ciertas empresas, para asegurarse de que cumplan con sus obligaciones.
Aproximadamente la misma política se lleva a cabo en China. Incluso las empresas de carbón allí pueden ser privadas, sin embargo, a la primera solicitud del liderazgo del país, siguen instrucciones. Por cierto, lo mismo tenemos en la industria petrolera, donde empresas como Lukoil y Surgutneftegaz no se desvían del camino de la política estatal.

*La Comisión Estatal de Planificación para sectores clave de la economía se basa en los siguientes principios:*

El objetivo es asegurar la mayor soberanía tecnológica posible. Lo ideal es trabajar en ciclo cerrado, aunque es difícil implementarlo al 100%, con la excepción de varias industrias como la fabricación de aviones. 
Las empresas que producen productos de alta tecnología tienen garantizado un mercado de ventas. Además, se definen valores objetivo específicos: cuántos bienes (o servicios) se producirán y cuánto se comprará en el mercado. Para cada unidad de producción, se determinan las ventas para los próximos años. En algunos casos - hasta 2030
Las industrias clave cuentan con financiamiento garantizado. Las fuentes de financiación se prescriben con antelación. Y con gran detalle. Los fondos se reservan por adelantado. No hay más tesis como "atraer fondos extrapresupuestarios" sin detalles. Si se anuncia financiación extrapresupuestaria, se propone una fuente específica desde el principio. Incluso si es una empresa privada, se compromete a invertir la cantidad de fondos prescrita en un momento dado
Ahora sobre lo que puede interferir con la implementación. Esto es imperfecto, en mi opinión, la estructura de gestión de la industria. Hay 19 departamentos en el Ministerio de Industria y Comercio. Algunos de ellos, como en la Unión Soviética, deben ser llevados al nivel de ministerios. Esto se aplica, como mínimo, a la industria de la aviación, la industria automotriz, la construcción de máquinas herramienta, la industria farmacéutica, la industria ligera, el comercio interior y exterior, la radioelectrónica y la metalurgia.
Manturov o cualquier otro es bastante capaz de supervisar el trabajo de estos ministerios, siendo un viceprimer ministro. Sin embargo, la burocracia excesiva y la práctica de coordinar constantemente cada detalle ralentiza significativamente el proceso de toma de decisiones. La estructura definitivamente necesita ser cambiada.

*PS 24.08.2022г. Константин Двинский
Ayer hablé con el jefe de un departamento responsable del sector real de la economía. El ministerio no lo dirá 
En general, se confirman mis pensamientos sobre una transición gradual hacia una política de planificación estatal. Los funcionarios se niegan obstinadamente a llamar a sus estrategias Gosplan, pero de hecho lo son. En una serie de sectores, se han preparado Gosplans completos, que recuerdan un poco la experiencia china en la gestión de la economía en condiciones de mercado.
Lo principal que destacaría es que ha habido un cambio fundamental en el establecimiento de objetivos y la forma de pensar. De las palabras “libre mercado” y “competencia manual en toda regla”, los funcionarios (al menos aquellos con los que hablé) que son responsables del sector real escupen como en los años 90 desde la Comisión Estatal de Planificación.*


Fuentes usadas: 
Константин Двинский


----------



## Vulcanio (24 Ago 2022)

*Nikolayev: Parece un puente demasiado lejos.... aun.... creo mejor esperar que madure Dnipro*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuando te vas y nos dejas en paz?



¿Por qué no predicas con el ejemplo y te vas tú?


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *No habrá más capitalismo de mercado. Planes estatales de Denis Manturov.*
> 
> 23/ago/22
> 
> ...



En general es un movimiento adecuado. Estamos copiando el sistema chino y me alegra.
En el sector del microchip las sanciones del 2014 fueron una bendición para los que trabajan en el por ejemplo, de los 90s al 2014 se compraba TODO, pero TODO fuera. Desde 2014 se empezo a volver a traer la industria para las cosas clave, ahora esto ira mas. Por supuesto, el mercado civil es el mercado civil y ahi si habra mas libre mercado.

Va por buen camino la cosa.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Ago 2022)

Parece que Rusia ha sacado a pasear sus Kalibr esta noche, lanzados desde los barcos del mar negro, y han hecho una visita a Kiev.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ago 2022)

Pues tengo la siniestra sensación que nos llevan directos a una guerra con Rusia, de ahí las declaraciones de los psicópatas gobernantes tales como el macro y la robles anunciandonos "sangre,sudor y lágrimas", y lo grave de todo esto es que lo dicen tan campantes porque están convencidos y por desgracia no sin razón que las sociedades europeas se han convertido en una masa de idiotas , de sumisos borregos que van a tragar con todo, lo han conseguido, ni en mis peores pesadillas pensé que íbamos a llegar a esta situación.


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Judíos apoyando a un régimen nazi.
Vaya panda de hijos de puta idiotizados.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pues tengo la siniestra sensación que nos llevan directos a una guerra con Rusia, de ahí las declaraciones de los psicópatas gobernantes tales como el macro y la robles anunciandonos "sangre,sudor y lágrimas", y lo grave de todo esto es que lo dicen tan campantes porque están convencidos y por desgracia no sin razón que las sociedades europeas se han convertido en una masa de idiotas , de sumisos borregos que van a tragar con todo, lo han conseguido, ni en mis peores pesadillas pensé que íbamos a llegar a esta situación.



Lo dicen por qué son títeres sicópatas


----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ago 2022)

Esto cada vez apesta más, estoy empezando a desconfiar a cada día que pasa de Putin.
Estas cosas me hacen pensar que no es trigo limpio.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Pues efectivamente eres un bufón, ni siquiera te lees los artículos que enlazas
> 
> 
> 
> Vamos, que el ejperto dice que hay mucho uranio pero que nadie lo ha encontrado todavía y que no somos capaces de extraerlo a un precio razonable actualmente .



Lo de sacarlo del mar es para nota. Y eso lo dice un enchufado del régimen, jodete morena.

No se leyeron a Asimov hace 50 años? Lo de sacar materiales del mar con concentraciones de 10^-20 es para que echarle del país. Y así como pretendes sacar energía si te tienes que gastar x 10000 para sacarlo, hijos de puta. Peor Nadie sabe nada en esta mierda de planeta o qué coño pasó


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Este tuit es como una nota al pie resaltando la importancia que le da el imperio de la mentira a la retórica. Están invadiendo un país, pero reclaman su derecho a defenderse de quienes les quieren mandar de vuelta a casa.
> 
> La mezquindad de esta gente duele en el alma.



Y un ejemplo más de la hipocresía absoluta de los medios en Occidente. La de años que llevan allí invadiendo una nación soberana y desestabilizándola con terroristas drogados y nadie dice ni mu.


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En el fondo en esta gente que dice como un descrédito, "no te consideres original", lo que predomina es la idea machista de la virginidad, y con toda su progresía falsa, como son ellos.
> 
> No te consideres original, no te consideres el primero en desflorar a la hembra, algo que para ellos debe ser muy importante, desde luego para mí carece de importancia.
> 
> ...



Eso aplica a la chacha (las mal llamadas Ciencias Humanas), no a la Ciencia dura, donde la originalidad hace avanzar el conocimiento humano día a día.


----------



## frangelico (24 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto cada vez apesta más, estoy empezando a desconfiar a cada día que pasa de Putin.
> Estas cosas me hacen pensar que no es trigo limpio.



Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Pero la UE desde cuando es un estado con ejercito?


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El de la Segunda fase yo lo interpreto como quemar un peón que ya no sirve, y dar algún mensaje a algunos que también deben estar bajo extorsión…y no se, lo de los suecos también ha sido raro. Puede que también estén en la misma situación.
> Difícil saber la causa de desprestigiarla ahora, no tiene ningún sentido aparente. Pero también es verdad que los extorsionadores políticos puntúan alto en la escala de la tríada oscura, vamos el psicoticismo y maquiavelismo lo tienen en grado alto. El placer de humillar a la víctima…
> 
> Viruelo puede estar igual…



Dudo que la filtración provenga de los mismos que la han chantajeado. Levantando la liebre se quedan sin capacidad de presión, y queman al sujeto útil, que se verá probablemente abocado a dimitir, o al menos perderá credibilidad y pasará a un segundo plano en las siguientes elecciones.
La filtración, por lógica, debe provenir de los enemigos de esas medidas (lo de la OTAN), al menos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.



Esos son bastante graciosos, tienen su propio partido, tienen como un 6% del voto XD
Dentro de Israel hay unos tejemanejes politicos que riete tu de Cataluña o Italia.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.



Los judíos israelíes a los que me he atrevido a preguntar, todos están contra Putin.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Esto cada vez apesta más, estoy empezando a desconfiar a cada día que pasa de Putin.
> Estas cosas me hacen pensar que no es trigo limpio.



Que es lo que no entiendes?

Mira más arriba, trata de sobrevolar el relato oficial 

Junta piezas del puzzle y abre tu mente


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

Rusia cada día lo tiene más difícil 

Jefe de política del Pentágono: El envío de aviones de combate a Ucrania sigue sobre la mesa, "no se han tomado decisiones finales", dice Kahl.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)

OMG resulta que los rusos no mentian 
_
La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Mélanie Joly, ha declarado este miércoles que el país tiene previsto devolver a la empresa gasística rusa Gazprom cinco turbinas utilizadas en el gasoducto Nord Stream 1. "Esa fue la decisión que tomamos", dijo Joly a la cadena de noticias CBC este miércoles. "Eso es exactamente lo que nos pidió Alemania"._

. https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-sanction-exemption-five-remaining-turbines-1.6560744


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.



De verdad crees que el pueblo hebreo es el motivo? 

Te hago la pregunta de otra forma a ver si así, ves?

Si rusia no tuviese ni petróleo ni gas ni titanio ni aluminio ni fertilizantes, ni diamantes, no tierras negras ni mano de obra barata, de verdad crees que Israel "Ashkenazis" tendrían el mismo interés?

Si desconoces al menos 3 nombres de estas fotos, aún no estás on fire


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Judíos apoyando a un régimen nazi.
> Vaya panda de hijos de puta idiotizados.



Están defendiendo su derecho a existir y defenderse de tiranías prehistóricas tercermundistas como Irán y Rusia, a las que solo defendéis los subnormales y los hijos de puta. Irán patrocina el terrorismo en todo el mundo incluso asesinando en occidente (Salman Rushdie), Rusia patrocina extremismos e intenta provocar conflictos, división e incluso guerras en occidente (como en Cataluña) y comete actos de terrorismo en occidente (Litvinenko, Navalni...)









Israel torpedea hasta el final la reactivación del acuerdo nuclear con Irán


Lapid advierte de que hará todo lo que esté a su alcance para impedir el pacto. Teherán asegura que ya ha recibido la respuesta de EE UU




elpais.com




*Israel torpedea hasta el final la reactivación del acuerdo nuclear con Irán*
*Lapid advierte de que hará todo lo que esté a su alcance para impedir el pacto. Teherán asegura que ya ha recibido la respuesta de EE UU*







Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner (los mercenarios NAZIS de Putin) ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel para desestabilizar Europa


https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/08/03/62eab0f5fc6c83ee398b45ea.html Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel Italia acusa a estos mercenarios de usar los puertos libios para desestabilizar la Unión Europea Miembros de Wagner, llenando una fosa...




www.burbuja.info




*Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel*






*Los paramilitares rusos de Wagner ya controlan el grifo migratorio en el Sahel*
PREMIUM

ALBERTO ROJAS
Actualizado Miércoles, 3 agosto 2022 - 22:52

Italia acusa a estos mercenarios de usar los puertos libios para desestabilizar la Unión Europea


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> OMG resulta que los rusos no mentian
> 
> _La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Canadá, Mélanie Joly, ha declarado este miércoles que el país tiene previsto devolver a la empresa gasística rusa Gazprom cinco turbinas utilizadas en el gasoducto Nord Stream 1. "Esa fue la decisión que tomamos", dijo Joly a la cadena de noticias CBC este miércoles. "Eso es exactamente lo que nos pidió Alemania"._
> 
> . https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-sanction-exemption-five-remaining-turbines-1.6560744












Canadá devolverá turbinas restantes del Nord Stream 1 a Alemania


WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — El Gobierno canadiense tiene la intención de devolver a Alemania las cinco turbinas restantes del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 que fueron enviadas al conglomerado Siemens para su mantenimiento, dijo la ministra de...




sputniknews.lat


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero la UE desde cuando es un estado con ejercito?



Ahí andan en Bruselas, a ver si montan la primera división LGTBI de la historia para proteger los intereses económicos de Alemania e imperialistas de Francia.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.



Hay casi 2 millones de población censada, pero se cree que pueden llegar a ser 3 millones.
Yo vi incluso muchos carteles en las calles escritos en alfabeto cirílico.


----------



## raptors (25 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk: "Batería, atención. Feliz Día de la Independencia. Para nuestra amiga Darya Dugina. ¡A trabajar, hermanos! ¡300-30-3!" *




*Gran video...* sin duda que este video conmovera sentimentalmente a más de uno...


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Hay casi 2 millones de población censada, pero se cree que pueden llegar a ser 3 millones.
> Yo vi incluso muchos carteles en las calles escritos en alfabeto cirílico.



En Israel lo que más hay son rusos.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

Primero fue himars ahora nasam y estoy seguro que el próximo paso de EEUU sera dar aviones a Ucrania . Posiblemente ya estén entrenando a pilotos ucranianos en secreto.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Están defendiendo su derecho a existir y defenderse de tiranías prehistóricas tercermundistas como Irán y Rusia, a las que solo defendéis los subnormales y los hijos de puta. Irán patrocina el terrorismo en todo el mundo incluso asesinando en occidente (Salman Rushdie), Rusia patrocina extremismos e intenta provocar conflictos, división e incluso guerras en occidente (como en Cataluña) y comete actos de terrorismo en occidente (Litvinenko, Navalni...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cago en toda tu puta familia, perro asqueroso.
Venga largo de aquí malparido de mierda.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Primero fue himars ahora nasam y estoy seguro que el próximo paso de EEUU sera dar aviones a Ucrania .* Posiblemente ya estén entrenando a pilotos ucranianos en secreto.*



Sin la menor duda. USA hará todo lo que haga falta antes de perder. No entiendo como Putin no se da cuenta de que el tiempo juega en su contra.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, para los que los dudaban.
Peski tomado por completo, confirmado por las camaras que se pasean tranquilamente o sea que la linea de frente ya ha esta bastante mas alante:
t.me/Slavyangrad/6277


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En Israel lo que más hay son rusos.



Sí, los judíos de verdad están en Yanquilandia haciendo negocios.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin la menor duda. USA hará todo lo que haga falta antes de perder. No entiendo como Putin no se da cuenta de que el tiempo juega en su contra.



Antes de 6 meses EEUU ha entregado aviones a Ucrania . Estoy seguro . Es bastante obvio que el tiempo corre contra rusia . Tras el ataque a Crimea se han saltado todas las líneas rojas.En poco tiempo todas las grandes ciudades ucranianas estarán protegidas por el sistema antimisiles nasam .


----------



## piru (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esos son bastante graciosos, tienen su propio partido, tienen como un 6% del voto XD
> Dentro de Israel hay unos tejemanejes politicos que riete tu de Cataluña o Italia.




Las maravillas de los sistemas electorales proporcionales.


----------



## Mort Cinder (25 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Según la Wikipedia, murieron sólo cerca de 100 checoeslovacos. 300.000 se largaron del país. 21 años después, consiguieron la libertad.
Pues joder, que se rindan los ucranianos ya, que más vale vivir que criar margaritas. Y sobre todo, que no nos jodan a los demás con las putas sanciones, que a mí, por ejemplo, me suponen pagar 300 € más al mes por el gas, aquí, en Alemania.


----------



## raptors (25 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> La mayoría son panchitos o los que aún sueñan con Tenochtitlan.




*Ladren perros...!!*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk: "Batería, atención. Feliz Día de la Independencia. Para nuestra amiga Darya Dugina. ¡A trabajar, hermanos! ¡300-30-3!" *



A los moros terroristas de mierda os encanta eso de que los rusos maten niños con misiles y cohetería soviética de saturación. Luego lloráis como mariconas cuando los bombazos de precisión occidentales os caen a vosotros.
A los que defendéis esto había que arrancaros la piel a tiras y meteros en aceite hirviendo.















Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo | Moscú reconoce tácitamente los avances ucranios en varios frentes


Zelenski entierra por decreto la posibilidad de negociar con Putin | El Senado ruso ratifica por unanimidad la anexión de las cuatro provincias ucranias ocupadas | Rusia afirma haber movilizado ya a 200.000 reservistas para enviarlos a Ucrania | Kazajistán cifra en más de 200.000 los rusos que...




elpais.com




*Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania hoy, en directo | Al menos 22 muertos en el ataque a una estación de tren y otros puntos de Dnipropetrovsk, afirma Zelenski*
















25 muertos y decenas de heridos tras un bombardeo ruso en una estación de tren al este de Ucrania


25 muertos y decenas de heridos han sido el resultado de un ataque con misiles en una ciudad del este de Ucrania en el día en el que se ha celebrado el Día de la Independencia ucraniana.




www.antena3.com




*Al menos 22 muertos y decenas de heridos tras un bombardeo ruso en una estación de tren al este de Ucrania*
*Al menos 22 muertos y decenas de heridos en un ataque con misiles


















*


----------



## Mort Cinder (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España redobla la ayuda militar a Ucrania con una batería antimisiles, vehículos blindados, más munición y adiestradores.*
> *España *redoblará la *ayuda militar a Ucrania* coincidiendo con el sexto mes de guerra en el país y con motivo del día de la Independencia y* ha preparado material militar para ser puesto a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas de inmediato* en el que se incluye una batería antimisiles, vehículos acorazados, más munición, adiestramiento básico a fuerzas ucranianas en España además de vestuario y equipamiento invernal.
> 
> Así lo ha informado el *Ministerio de Defensa* en un comunicado recogido por Europa Press en el que ha reivindicado que España "siempre ha actuado y seguirá haciéndolo en coordinación con los países de la Alianza Atlántica, UE y con el Grupo de Donantes", integrado por 45 países.
> ...



Que le den por el puto culo al embajador, que se rindan ya de una puta vez, peste de gente. Hasta los güevos de esta gentuza pedigüeña.


----------



## piru (25 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> *6º Regimiento de cosacos de la Milicia Popular de Lugansk: "Batería, atención. Feliz Día de la Independencia. Para nuestra amiga Darya Dugina. ¡A trabajar, hermanos! ¡300-30-3!" *




Recomiendo tanto a los meapilas como a los rojos del floro, por su salud mental, que paren el video en el segundo 30".



Spoiler



El cosaco se santigua


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> A los moros terroristas de mierda os encanta eso de que los rusos maten niños con misiles y cohetería soviética de saturación. Luego lloráis como mariconas cuando los bombazos de precisión occidentales os caen a vosotros.
> A los que defendéis esto había que arrancaros la piel a tiras y meteros en aceite hirviendo.
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, hasta poniendo de fuente Lo Pais, como andan los CM ...


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sí, los judíos de verdad están en Yanquilandia haciendo negocios.



Más que judiós lo que son es jodíos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Según la Wikipedia, murieron sólo cerca de 100 checoeslovacos. 300.000 se largaron del país. 21 años después, consiguieron la libertad.
> Pues joder, que se rindan los ucranianos ya, que más vale vivir que criar margaritas. Y sobre todo, que no nos jodan a los demás con las putas sanciones, que a mí, por ejemplo, me suponen pagar 300 € más al mes por el gas, aquí, en Alemania.



A ti había que reventarte a patadas. Vete a Rusia a "vivir" el mundo ruso si tanto te gusta, que te están esperando con los brazos abiertos, cobarde hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Recomiendo tanto a los meapilas como a los rojos del floro, por su salud mental, que paren el video en el segundo 30".



Esta es la entrada de Mariupol ahora.
Mariupol viene de Maria ...

La cruzada contra los demonios continua


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Que le den por el puto culo al embajador, que se rindan ya de una puta vez, peste de gente. Hasta los güevos de esta gentuza pedigüeña.



No se van a rendir, ¿tanto te jode que haya gente con cojones?. Sigue llorando montón de mierda.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Antes de 6 meses EEUU ha entregado aviones a Ucrania . Estoy seguro . Es bastante obvio que el tiempo corre contra rusia . Tras el ataque a Crimea se han saltado todas las líneas rojas.En poco tiempo todas las grandes ciudades ucranianas estarán protegidas por el sistema antimisiles nasam .



Eso me parece a mí también.

Edito: está a un por ver como evoluciona la cosa si USA consigue reventar la central nuclear de Zaporiya.


----------



## Patatas bravas (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso me parece a mí también.
> 
> Edito: está a un por ver como evoluciona la cosa si USA consigue reventar la central nuclear de Zaporiya.



El problema es que porque den a Ucrania armamento no es motivo para un ataque nuclear . A Putin solo le queda la movilización general


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso me parece a mí también.
> 
> Edito: está a un por ver como evoluciona la cosa si USA consigue reventar la central nuclear de Zaporiya.



Realmente no, de hecho el Pentagono ya ha dicho que las nuevas armas que tienen que entregar han de ser fabricadas primero, sin entregar cosas de golpe, lo cual ya no pueden, puedes tener un efecto local aqui y alla, pero no global sobre todo el campo.

En general, esta claro que esto ira para 2-3 años en mi opinion.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Realmente no, de hecho el Pentagono ya ha dicho que las nuevas armas que tienen que entregar han de ser fabricadas primero, sin entregar cosas de golpe, lo cual ya no pueden, puedes tener un efecto local aqui y alla, pero no global sobre todo el campo.
> 
> *En general, esta claro que esto ira para 2-3 años en mi opinion.*



Pues entonces el resultado es completamente imprevisible. No entiendo como Putin deja prolongar la cosa tanto. Imagino que Rusia está al límite de su capacidad militar, porque tiene toda la OTAN en contra, pero realmente le sale más a cuenta la movilización general.


----------



## ROBOTECH (25 Ago 2022)

*Irán y Rusia se mueven para crear un cartel global de gas natural*
Por Simon Watkins - 23 de agosto de 2022, 7:00 p. m. CDT 



Rusia e Irán están sentando las bases para un posible cártel del gas natural.
La alianza Rusia-Irán tiene como objetivo controlar la mayor cantidad posible de los dos elementos clave en la matriz de suministro global.
 "El gas es ampliamente visto como el producto óptimo en la transición de los combustibles fósiles a la energía renovable, por lo que controlar la mayor parte del flujo global será la clave para la energía basada en la energía durante los próximos diez a veinte años", según un fuente de alto nivel que trabaja en estrecha colaboración con el Ministerio de Petróleo de Irán.








El memorando de entendimiento (MoU) de 40 mil millones de dólares firmado el mes pasado entre Gazprom y la Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán (NIOC) es un trampolín para permitir que Rusia e Irán implementen su plan de larga data para ser los participantes principales en un cartel global para proveedores de gas en el mismo molde que la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) para los proveedores de petróleo. Con base en el actual Foro de Países Exportadores del Golfo (GECF), esta 'OPEP del Gas' permitiría coordinar una proporción extraordinaria de las reservas mundiales de gas y controlar los precios del gas en los próximos años. Ocupando las posiciones número uno y número dos en la tabla de reservas de gas más grande del mundo, respectivamente, Rusia con poco menos de 48 billones de metros cúbicos (tcm) e Irán con casi 34 tcm, los dos países están en una posición ideal para hacer esto. 

La alianza Rusia-Irán, como se evidencia en el memorando de entendimiento multifacético más reciente entre Gazprom y NIOC, quiere controlar la mayor parte de los dos elementos clave en la matriz de suministro global: gas suministrado por tierra a través de tuberías y gas suministrado a través de barcos en gas natural licuado (GNL) - como sea posible. 









Iran And Russia Move To Create A Global Natural Gas Cartel | OilPrice.com


Russia and Iran have been quietly building the foundations for a potential “OPEC of natural gas”, and it could have serious implications for global gas markets




oilprice.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El problema es que porque den a Ucrania armamento no es motivo para un ataque nuclear . A Putin solo le queda la movilización general



Estimado @Patatas, aquí los únicos con acreditada experiencia en ataques nucleares (y de Napalm) son los USA.

No me imagino a Rusia atacando por sorpresa a USA. Sí me imagino a USA borrando del mapa nuclearmente a Rusia de un día para otro.


----------



## ariel77 (25 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Rusia mantiene una especial relación con Israel, es difícil no tenerla porque es un país que se mueve muy bien en ciertos ámbitos. Y hay como 1M de judíos rusos en Israel.



Cierto y añadiría que Israel hará lo que estime que es mejor para sus intereses como lleva haciendo los últimos 70 años, casándose con quien crea que le beneficia mas, como ha hecho siempre.

Esa idea, a las Nancys obsesionadas con el complot anglosionista mundial, hace que les estalle la cabeza, pero no hay nada raro en el comportamiento de Israel. Lo llevan haciendo desde que existen como país.

Israel no existiría sin el apoyo explícito de la Unión Soviética y de Stalin a la partición, ya que veían con buenos ojos la estructuras comunales israelís y el rojerío generalizado que había por aquellos lares, esperando atraerlo a la órbita soviética. Apoyo político, financiero y militar de la URSS en su nacimiento, ahí es nada.

Israel habría perdido la guerra de los 6 días y desparecido si no es por De Gaulle, al que le encantaba tocar los cojones a los anglos y marcar su propia estrategia internacional. No está demás recordar que lucharon esa guerra con embargo de armas anglo y soviético. La ganaron con Mirage franceses. La tecnología nuclear de Dimona, que les permitió proveerse de varios nukes y asegurarse su permanencia ahí para siempre, era francesa.

Israel no tendría el apabullante poder militar que tiene ahora sin su alianza estratégica con los usanos de los últimos 40 años.

USA es un Imperio en decadencia, los israelíes llevan años trabajándose a los chinos y lo mismo a los moros del golfo por estrategia energética. Lenta, o más rápidamente según se desarrollen los acontecimientos, se distanciarán de los anglos si no les interesan.

Todas esa milongas de la colonia yanki en Oriente Medio están muy bien para soltarlo como chascarrillo pero no resisten un análisis mínimamente serio.

Los israelíes solo son aliados de si mismos y de los judíos, y se alinearán con quien crean que les beneficia más, por eso cultivan tanto la relación con Rusia todos los PMs desde siempre: para dejar todas las puertas abiertas.

Su actuación en esta guerra ha sido el perfecto ejemplo de eso. Hasta llamaron a Zelensky para decirle que se rindiese, algo que jodió bastante a los usanos. Si Israel es una colonia yanqui en OM, nosotros no llegamos ni a grano en el culo de un condado de Alabama, en términos de independencía estratégica.

P.D. El tío usano se la metió bien doblada con el experimento Pfizer, pero todavía les queda algo de sentido común. Llegaron hasta cuartas dosis pero el techo del 60% de vacunados no lo pasaron nunca y la vacunación infantil fue un absoluto fracaso.

Por cierto, no entiendo como los rusos pueden seguir mandando hombres al frente porque, a estas alturas, sin el elixir de Pfizer deberían estar todos muertos o lisiados con long COVID. Seguro que nos los explican los Otanistas que pululan por aquí y que, oh casualidad, son los mismos que defendían a capa y espada la seguridad y la efectividad de la vacuna.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin la menor duda. USA hará todo lo que haga falta antes de perder. No entiendo como Putin no se da cuenta de que el tiempo juega en su contra.



El día que hagan aterrizar un dron en la Plaza Roja me lo creeré.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Por qué no predicas con el ejemplo y te vas tú?



A dónde? yo no he puesto de ejemplo a ningún país. Lo lógico es que si "defiendes" a un país como idea, lo coherente es tener claro que eso te importa más que lo que se pueda decir o no en un foro español o hispanohablante....

Si no es así, no es que apoyes a China o a Rusia, es que vas al punto uno, es decir, solo quieres dar por culo

Yo quiero dar por culo aquí, porque me importa y me interesa vivir en una sociedad libre donde no exista una "sola opinión", allá vosotros si eso es algo "tan grave" o que hace tanta "pupita", eso no es de mi incumbencia...


----------



## Vulcanio (25 Ago 2022)

Base Aerea de KUBALKINO recien tomada, se inicia la batalla de Nikolayev.


----------



## ariel77 (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Recomiendo tanto a los meapilas como a los rojos del floro, por su salud mental, que paren el video en el segundo 30".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Me cago en toda tu puta familia, perro asqueroso.
> Venga largo de aquí malparido de mierda.



Jajaja, ¿esa ira también la provoca el síndrome de alcohol fetal, jodido turcochino de mierda?.


----------



## dabuti (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> realmente le sale más a cuenta la movilización general.



Pa que?


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Recomiendo tanto a los meapilas como a los rojos del floro, por su salud mental, que paren el video en el segundo 30".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, es un creyente, pero no hagas sangre con eso hombre, que necesitamos presentar un bloque homogéneo. Toma ejemplo de ellos, que tienes a los comunistas acérrimos (realmente pocos) y a los cristianos luchando juntos contra el mal que representa (desgraciadamente) Occidente.

Las divisiones ideológicas y espirituales solo convienen al mal perverso que domina gran parte del mundo. Rusia ahora mismo, representa la lucha de las fuerzas del bien contra el mal. No son perfectos, no son 'la salvación', pero son mucho mejor que lo otro indiscutiblemente. Flaco favor nos hacemos generando acciones que puedan dividirnos. Y ya sé que esto es solo un foro, pero es leído por millones. No alimentemos la pérfida mala hierba de la cizaña.


----------



## JAGGER (25 Ago 2022)

Son un despiporre.








Turista ruso reveló por error la ubicación de los misiles S-400


Rusia ha estacionado sistemas de defensa aérea S-400 en la región para interceptar posibles misiles disparados por el ejército ucraniano.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pa que?



Para acabar antes.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Y esto?




Me respondo: 
_

Los helicópteros artillados *Apache devuelven el fuego en dos sitios en #Syria por segunda noche después de realizar ataques aéreos contra las milicias respaldadas por Irán el martes*. Es probable que haya bajas. Los ataques Apache ocurrieron a las 7:20 pm hora de Siria.

*Un número desconocido de miembros del servicio #US resultaron heridos en dos ataques separados con cohetes contra instalaciones que albergan tropas estadounidenses en #Syria* , según un funcionario del gobierno de EE. UU._


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Para acabar antes.



Ya solo con los cambios sociales y administrativos que se estan llevando acabo en Rusia, cerrando definitivamente el legado de los 90s, merece la pena.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ya solo con los cambios sociales y administrativos que se estan llevando acabo en Rusia, cerrando definitivamente el legado de los 90s, merece la pena.



No si os descuartizan los anglos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No si os descuartizan los anglos.



No tiene pinta


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Cierto y añadiría que Israel hará lo que estime que es mejor para sus intereses como lleva haciendo los últimos 70 años, casándose con quien crea que le beneficia mas, como ha hecho siempre.
> 
> Esa idea, a las Nancys obsesionadas con el complot anglosionista mundial, hace que les estalle la cabeza, pero no hay nada raro en el comportamiento de Israel. Lo llevan haciendo desde que existen como país.
> 
> ...



En relaciones internacionales no existe la moral. El comportamiento de Israel es el mismo que el del resto de naciones, dependiendo esto de su grado de soberanía/dependencia de otras más poderosas, como es el caso de nuestra España o el resto de naciones europeas que se tiran piedras sobre su propio tejado por el interés de quienes las someten, en este caso EEUU e Inglaterra.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1167422
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167424
> 
> ...



A ver si ponemos la casquería en spoiler. Cojones. Y sobran las bromitas asquerosas sobre los muertos. Ese tipo de actitud es la del enemigo. Hacerla propia es tirar a la basura toda esta lucha. Da puto asco ver a nadie haciendo bromas sobre los muertos, sean de uno u otro lado. Basta ya.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1167422
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167424
> 
> ...



Ultimamente han salido muchos de golpe


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En relaciones internacionales no existe la moral. El comportamiento de Israel es el mismo que el del resto de naciones, dependiendo esto de su grado de soberanía/dependencia de otras más poderosas, como es el caso de nuestra España o el resto de naciones europeas que se tiran piedras sobre su propio tejado por el interés de quienes las someten, en este caso EEUU e Inglaterra.



La humanización Disney no sólo ha afectado a cómo vemos a los animales. Por muy divertida que sea la serie de tiras y memes de Polandball, las naciones no son personas y ni necesitan ni deben regirse por los mismos principios que los individuos o acabaríamos como es esta distopia actual donde las corporaciones tienen derechos casi humanos, lo que en proporción les da más derechos que a las personas sin añadirles deberes.
No se pueden crear relaciones personales entre naciones, quizá entre sus líderes, pero los deberes para con la nación impiden el desarrollo normal de las relaciones personales.
Tampoco se debería caer en es nihilismo que parecen practicar los geoestrategas del SXX, el respeto a la palabra y a pricipios éticos básicos es necesario para evitar el caos y la ruina que provocan las constantes guerras y tensiones. La crisis de los misiles de Cuba se solucionó porque ambas partes respetaron un compromiso.
La idea de que las relaciones internacionales no son más que una lucha sin cuartel entre los más fuertes, que los tratados sólo se deben cumplir mientras no se pueda aniquilar a la otra parte contratante y que la guerra es continuación por otros medios de la política es algo introducido por quienes se benefician de la falta de orden.
Todas las relaciones son básicamente juegos en los que se puede ganar o perder algo, pero si se juega correctamente pueden ganar todos asegurándose qasí de que la partida nunca se acabe y sea mucho más beneficiosa para todos los jugadores.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La humanización Disney no sólo ha afectado a cómo vemos a los animales. Por muy divertida que sea la serie de tiras y memes de Polandball, las naciones no son personas y ni necesitan ni deben regirse por los mismos principios que los individuos o acabaríamos como es esta distopia actual donde las corporaciones tienen derechos casi humanos, lo que en proporción les da más derechos que a las personas sin añadirles deberes.
> No se pueden crear relaciones personales entre naciones, quizá entre sus líderes, pero los deberes para con la nación impiden el desarrollo normal de las relaciones personales.
> Tampoco se debería caer en es nihilismo que parecen practicar los geoestrategas del SXX, el respeto a la palabra y a pricipios éticos básicos es necesario para evitar el caos y la ruina que provocan las constantes guerras y tensiones. La crisis de los misiles de Cuba se solucionó porque ambas partes respetaron un compromiso.
> La idea de que las relaciones internacionales no son más que una lucha sin cuartel entre los más fuertes, que los tratados sólo se deben cumplir mientras no se pueda aniquilar a la otra parte contratante y que la guerra es continuación por otros medios de la política es algo introducido por quienes se benefician de la falta de orden.
> Todas las relaciones son básicamente juegos en los que se puede ganar o perder algo, pero si se juega correctamente pueden ganar todos asegurándose qasí de que la partida nunca se acabe y sea mucho más beneficiosa para todos los jugadores.



En el mundo de la competencia, es irreal esperar beneficio para todos. Vivimos la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Las relaciones internacionales son un freno dialéctico y absolutamente hipócrita ante tal realidad, pero bendita hipocresía tal como llevamos las cosas, puesto que de no existir, las cosas habrían pasado a mayores hace tiempo.

Y sí, la guerra es la continuación de la lucha política, social, espiritual (si cabe) y económica. Negar tal realidad es engañarse. Y es que el sistema actual es lo que es, lo he dicho y lo repito: la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y hasta que renunciemos a parasitarnos y aprendamos a cooperar, el mal en el mundo no terminará. Lo demás son cuentos y entelequias. Y buenas noches.


----------



## McNulty (25 Ago 2022)

El marido de la charo pelosi arrestado por borrachuzo. Le comprendo al hombre, tener a eso en casa debe ser insoportable sin alcohol.


----------



## Peineto (25 Ago 2022)

Vulcanio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1167392
> 
> 
> Base Aerea de KUBALKINO recien tomada, se inicia la batalla de Nikolayev.




¿Fuente?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo quiero dar por culo aquí, porque me importa y me interesa vivir en una sociedad libre donde no exista una "sola opinión", allá vosotros si eso es algo "tan grave" o que hace tanta "pupita", eso no es de mi incumbencia...



Pues espero que no te paguen para "opinar", porque entonces serías un comemierdas más de los que andan por aquí.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



¿Cerdos comiendo carroña humana? No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el mundo de la competencia, es irreal esperar beneficio para todos. Vivimos la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Las relaciones internacionales son un freno dialéctico y absolutamente hipócrita ante tal realidad, pero bendita hipocresía tal como llevamos las cosas, puesto que de no existir, las cosas habrían pasado a mayores hace tiempo.
> 
> Y sí, la guerra es la continuación de la lucha política, social, espiritual (si cabe) y económica. Negar tal realidad es engañarse. Y es que el sistema actual es lo que es, lo he dicho y lo repito: la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Y hasta que renunciemos a parasitarnos y aprendamos a cooperar, el mal en el mundo no terminará. Lo demás son cuentos y entelequias. Y buenas noches.



No es práctico ni eficiente, la competencia estorba los avances científicos, filosóficos, artísticos y sociales. Es un sistema en el que los beneficios se reinvierten en la ganancia, no en la mejora y se sacrifican recursos sin retorno posible.
O aprendemos a cooperar o nos quedamos sin futuro.
Ser bueno no significa sacrificarse por los demás, sino simplemente no traicionar no hacer daño y si se da la ocasión ayudar a quien lo necesita. Colaborar no es perder parte del beneficio, sino alcanzarlo más rápiudo y con menor esfuerzo. Pero por alguna razón nos enseñan que es justo lo contrario, ser bueno es dejarse esclavizar y competir es más eficiente que trabajar en equipo.

En un mundo en el que hay competidores sin escrúpulos que juegan a suma cero, lo que hay es que encontrar colaboradores fiables para echar a los elementos desestabilizadores del juego antes de que jodan la partida. Pero echarlos definitivamente y prohibirles ad eternum la entrada.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> En un mundo en el que hay competidores sin escrúpulos que juegan a suma cero, lo que hay es que encontrar colaboradores fiables para echar a los elementos desestabilizadores del juego antes de que jodan la partida. Pero echarlos definitivamente y prohibirles ad eternum la entrada.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>



Esa es una opción, también está la de esterilización, expropiación y exilio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Esa es una opción, también está la de esterilización, expropiación y exilio.



Te ha faltado mencionar la "desparasitación" con Zyklon B.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Ago 2022)

Ojo.

Se reportan bombardeos sobre Kiev en estos momentos.

- Russian airstrikes on Kyiv. There was reports of jet sounds beforehand. Interistingly, air raid sirens were triggered only after the strike occured.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Ago 2022)

Con subtítulos en castellano.

*18.08.2022

Briefing by Lieutenant General Igor Kirillov, Chief of Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Prot. Troops*


Spoiler


----------



## JAGGER (25 Ago 2022)

https://fee.org.es/articulos/la-noche-de-los-poetas-asesinados-recordando-una-de-las-matanzas-de-stalin-m%C3%A1s-olvidadas/


----------



## España1 (25 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Gracias Perro!! Mr President, escudo social


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

Zelenski es una figura de poder rimbombante lo que en otros tiempos o países eran los reyes. 

Una marioneta de la judiada no para controlar sólo a Ucrania sino para atacar a Europa. 






IRÁN 90 millones de habitantes = 406.000 muertos en 2020. España 45 millones = 500.000 muertos ¿ cuánto gasta Irán en Sanidad pública ?


cuando murió Franco tenían menos habitantes que España y ahora son 85 millones ! Por cierto todos patriotas y de la misma raza, no como los que viven en España que los únicos que quieren ser españoles son los extranjeros que ya son la mitad de los habitantes de este maltratado país. Aunque los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Censurado en youtube se puede ver en Odissee... Si alguien los soltó me parece espeluznante


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



El pederasta y las zorritas, menuda estampa.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

⚠ GAS IN EUROPE = $3100 FOR 1000 m3⚠


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Nos hemos ido despertando con que Occidente ha perdido la carrera hipersónica frente a Rusia (y China);
ha perdido la carrera de la riqueza de capital frente a China; 
ha perdido la guerra de las sanciones frente a Rusia; 
ha perdido el tercer mundo frente a la Doble Hélice (Rusia y China); 
ha perdido las guerras energéticas frente a Rusia; 
ha perdido las guerras alimentarias frente a Rusia; 
ha perdido el pleno dominio mundial en el Espacio, en las aguas azules y en cualquier campo de batalla 
en el que aparezcan Rusia, Irán, Hezbolá, Houthis, Talibanes o Chechenos.

Les queda una herramienta en su cartera: el suicidio por armagedón nuclear. 
Pueden lanzar primero, pero mucho antes de que su primera bomba nuclear
cruce las fronteras rusas, Occidente desaparecerá de los contraataques rusos.

El Imperio no tiene nada. Puede crear el caos. Nada más que eso.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)

Estos otanoglobalistas tienen un país para hacer juegos de guerra en europa como si jugaran al Stratego y sin pérdidas humanas otanistas, y todo con el beneplácito del personal jugando con el juego la Propaganda buenista 2030.

_EE.UU. espera que Ucrania adopte en unos años el armamento de la OTAN

Según el subsecretario de Defensa para Asuntos Políticos de EE.UU., Colin Kahl, Kiev también tendrá sus propios sistemas de producción de armas._


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## xenofonte (25 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1167380



¿Realmente dice en el último párrafo que un buque de guerra ruso fue por el Dniéper desde Smolensk hasta Jerson?

No tiene mucho sentido, ¿no?

A no ser que hayan desarrollado versiones invisibles, ¿cómo hicieron para atravesar todo Kiev sin ser detectados?

Imagino que será un problema con la traducción.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Cultura de Letonia enviará a la mitad de sus empleados a la ubicación remota para ahorrar electricidad que se ha vuelto más cara Es decir, de hecho, los costos de electricidad se trasladaron a los empleados.


----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los que no han muerto de Covid lo harán por pulmonía.


----------



## Karma bueno (25 Ago 2022)

*Declaración Mundial del Clima: más de 1.000 científicos y académicos firman un documento declarando que no hay emergencia climática*






Art Moore.- Encabezados por un premio Nobel, más de 1.100 científicos y académicos han firmado un documento en el que declaran que la ciencia del clima se basa más en creencias personales y agendas políticas que en una ciencia sólida y rigurosa.
La Declaración Mundial del Clima afirma que la ciencia del clima “debería ser menos política, mientras que las políticas climáticas deberían ser más científicas”.











Declaración Mundial del Clima: más de 1.000 científicos y académicos firman un documento declarando que no hay emergencia climática







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)

Resulta que en sus memorias, el destacado oficial de inteligencia soviético Pavel Sudoplatov escribió por qué no se llevó a cabo la operación para destruir al Führer.

_“Stalin abandonó su plan original de asesinar a Hitler porque temía que una vez que Hitler fuera eliminado, los círculos nazis y el ejército tratarían de concluir un tratado de paz con los Aliados sin la participación de la Unión Soviética”._

Aparentemente estamos en la misma situación. Mientras el payaso se pasea y baila con los imbéciles en Kiev, la situación avanza lentamente hacia el hecho de que Ucrania será tomada al menos a lo largo del Dnieper, y desde debajo de toda la costa del Mar Negro hasta Transnistria.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

No hay retaguardia


Mientras alertaba al mundo de actos de especial crueldad que Rusia cometería el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, Ucrania continuaba con su rutina habitual, que en Donetsk implica desde finales d…




slavyangrad.es











No hay retaguardia


25/08/2022


Mientras alertaba al mundo de actos de especial crueldad que Rusia cometería el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, Ucrania continuaba con su rutina habitual, que en Donetsk implica desde finales de mayo bombardeos aleatorios y sin más sentido militar que atemorizar a la población. Sin ataques que causen un número de víctimas tan elevado que pudiera causar titulares, los ataques contra Donetsk no han dejado de causar un goteo constante de víctimas y una treintena de civiles mueren a la semana a causa de bombardeos ucranianos sin ninguna posibilidad de crear facilidades para una ofensiva. A lo largo del día de ayer, los bombardeos se repitieron y en esta ocasión fue golpeado un centro comercial. Como pudo comprobar la prensa, el día anterior, los bombardeos fueron más caóticos, causando daños en numerosas zonas de la ciudad y dejando claro que no hay lugar seguro.


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda

La _llegada_ más ruidosa se produjo en la zona del río, prácticamente bajo mi ventana. Entonces la ciudad empezó a temblar de las explosiones y del sonido de las alarmas de los coches. Más explosiones y más sirenas. Las calles del centro se vaciaron rápidamente. Parece que Donetsk ha empezado a acostumbrarse a que el centro haya dejado de ser intocable. Los residentes de los distritos Petrovsky y Kievsky contaron a la prensa en primavera que iban al centro para tomarse un descanso de la eterna tensión de la espera: ¿Dónde explotará la siguiente y cuándo?

Los bombardeos no habían decaído cuando me preparaba para un corto viaje. Metí al coche toda una caja de apósitos. Fueron producidos en 1984, pero en casos extremos pueden valer [hace tiempo que encontrar medicamentos y material para el botiquín se ha complicado en Donetsk-_Ed_]. Apagué la radio, me puse el chaleco antibalas y bajé las ventanas. ¿El cinturón? Hace mucho que aquí no me ato el cinturón, que está atado por detrás para que el coche no haga ese sonido tan desagradable.

Las calles en el centro estaban bloqueadas. En un chat interno de periodistas, se había transmitido una petición de la administración y las autoridades militares de no publicar los lugares en los que se habían producido daños para que así los ucranianos no pudieran corregir el fuego. Se esperaba un segundo bombardeo a partir de esos datos. Así ocurrió hace tres semanas, cuando dispararon contra el funeral en el que se daba el último adiós a la legendaria _Korsa_.

La primera parada fue al lado del río, donde había explotado un proyectil en el patio. No se había salvado ninguna ventana, pero no había muertos. Después, el Donetsk antiguo, el centro histórico. Aquí las bombas habían caído cerca del edificio del Ministerio del Interior. Las ventanas estaban rotas y las señales a ambos lados de la carretera, dobladas. En un viejo y oxidado coche, congelado en el cruce, estaba Ruslan, un taxista nacido en 1951, enterrado en el volante. El impacto le arrancó toda la parte delantera del cráneo, es probable que muriera en el acto. Junto al coche, en estado de shock, un pasajero deambulaba cubierto de sangre. Su esposa estaba sentada en el suelo, llorando. Intenté calmar al pasajero, Sergey, diciéndole que había nacido de nuevo. Pero apenas podía escucharme, con sus dedos ensangrentados intentaba hacer funcionar su iPhone lleno de sangre, pero la pantalla no entendía sus toques. Decía que todo había pasado muy rápido, un _bang_ y ya está. Todo estaba cubierto de sangre.

El proyectil yacía exactamente en medio de las vías del tranvía. Los agentes recogían los fragmentos y los colocaban en la bolsa de pruebas. Pregunté: “¿De qué calibre?”

“155 milímetros, _tres ejes_, americano. Ahora llegará alguien de la oficina de la Fiscalía, porque hay un fallecido, ellos llevarán la cuestión”.

Conduje un kilómetro, donde había habido otra explosión en un edificio de pisos sobre el supermercado _Moloko_.

“Tres heridos”, me explicó un guardia. “No han tenido tiempo de correr hacia la tienda. No son muy graves, ya se los han llevado las ambulancias”.

A la entrada, en un café hípster, una chica con un piercing en la nariz que barría los restos de la metralla me confirmó: “Todos estábamos vivos y bien”.

Un hombre mayor se acercó a mí y me detuvo, confundiéndome con un militar: “¿Desde dónde han disparado, desde Avdeevka?”. Le expliqué que a ese calibre le da igual desde dónde dispare, pueden disparar proyectiles de 155 milímetros por toda la ciudad, “no hay retaguardia”. Una mujer llorosa se acercó a nosotros: “No encuentro a mi madre. No hay nadie en casa, no responde al teléfono. ¿Cómo puedo encontrarla?”

Asumí que era una de las personas heridas que se acababan de llevar los médicos. Pero me callé. ¿Qué pasa si no lo es? Le aconsejé llamar a la policía, es a ellos a quienes los hospitales transmiten los datos de muertos y heridos.

En el patio detrás del supermercado, en las escaleras de un caro salón de belleza, había una chica, Yulia, que no podía dejar de mirar a su coche, cubierto de ramas. Intenté consolarla diciendo que en mi coche también se había quedado sin ventanas y las había tenido que cambiar el día anterior. Pero me miró sin entender nada: “El coche está partido por la mitad. Le ha caído una losa de cemento encima”. Es verdad, al fijarse se puede ver que, debajo de todas esas ramas, hay una gran losa de cemento gris. La explosión había arrancado parte de un balcón.

Yulia explicó que no había tenido tiempo de llegar al sótano cuando empezó el bombardeo del centro de la ciudad, pero que había podido ponerse a cubierto junto a una pared. Es extraño escuchar estas cosas de una glamurosa mujer joven, pero esto es Donetsk y aquí cada persona sabe cómo tiene que actuar durante un bombardeo. Nos consolamos unos a otros diciendo “estamos vivos y coleando, todo saldrá bien”. ¿Qué más podemos hacer?


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Lo que me alucina es que la Peña se cree que va a ser este invierno y ya…y no. Este es el primero de muchos.

Se acabó la energía barata para Europa.
Ahora sobrevivirán solo los más fuertes…o los más egoístas.

Los juegos del hambre están a punto de comenzar…y la gente viendo el fútbol en Movistar.


----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)

Hay dos Españas. Una, la de Pedro Sánchez, está armando a los nazis de Ucrania, al tiempo que celebra los asesinatos de los rusos. Otra, la de personalidades como las que integran el Instituto Español de Geopolítica, cuya Junta General acaba de nombrar presidenta de honor a título póstumo a Daria Dúguina, "politóloga y periodista rusa, vilmente asesinada en Moscú" a la edad de 29 años por el régimen de Kiev y sus patrocinadores occidentales.




"Por su valor intelectual y humano, su entrega y sacrificio, el Instituto Español de Geopolítica quiere que este humilde gesto sirva de homenaje y recuerdo eterno a una joven que ha muerto por pensar diferente a aquellos que, desde su Pantano, han convertido a Europa en el Imperio de las Mentiras. Siempre estará en nuestra memoria como símbolo de Libertad y ejemplo de Vida", se lee en el comunicado del Instituto Español de Geopolítica 

@victorternovsky


----------



## dabuti (25 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El marido de la charo pelosi arrestado por borrachuzo. Le comprendo al hombre, tener a eso en casa debe ser insoportable sin alcohol.



Harto está de que se pete GagaBiden antes que él.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ago 2022)

Iran a por Kiev esta vez los rusos?
Veremos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me respondo:
> 
> 
> _Los helicópteros artillados *Apache devuelven el fuego en dos sitios en #Syria por segunda noche después de realizar ataques aéreos contra las milicias respaldadas por Irán el martes*. Es probable que haya bajas. Los ataques Apache ocurrieron a las 7:20 pm hora de Siria.
> ...



Lastima no hubieran reventado a todos esos mercenarios y piratas del ejército usano.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Un terrorista ucraniano que estaba preparando una serie de atentados terroristas con explosivos fue detenido en la región de Kaliningrado.
Vídeo de la detención + esquema de preparación de uno de los atentados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

El cabo Dominic Abelen de Nueva Zelanda. Liquidado por las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

En la dirección de Artemivsk, el enemigo hizo repetidos y furiosos intentos de romper la línea del frente y contraatacar las posiciones de las PMC de Wagner. Sólo gracias a una defensa ciega bien construida y a la valentía del personal, todos estos intentos fueron rechazados. Además, incluso consiguieron avanzar un poco a hombros del enemigo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*Sobre el uso de los misiles guiados AGM-88 HARM*

Hace apenas unos días, Estados Unidos anunció la transferencia de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar al país ucraniano, que incluía misiles antirradar AGM-88 HARM.

Casi al mismo tiempo, apareció en Internet información sobre la integración del AGM-88 en los cazas MiG-29 ucranianos. Hemos decidido investigar si esto es realmente así.

¿Es realista usar armas americanas en aviones soviéticos?

Ninguno de los misiles o bombas de la OTAN existentes sería adecuado sin una mejora.

En primer lugar, para las bombas aéreas no guiadas es necesario rediseñar los conjuntos de suspensión de las armas, y para los misiles guiados, los soportes de los haces, con los que se monta adicionalmente el hardware.

Para suspender los AGM-88 HARM en el MiG-29 soviético, se requieren modificaciones mecánicas en el diseño del avión.

En segundo lugar, para integrar estos misiles en los MiG, se necesitan aún más mejoras en el equipo radioelectrónico de a bordo de los aviones (aviónica) y en el sistema de puntería y navegación.

¿Entonces desde dónde se lanzaron los AGM-88?

Una opción a considerar es el uso de instalaciones en tierra.

El canal del Centro de Análisis de Estrategias y Tecnologías (Centro AST) @bmpd_cast escribe que lo más probable es que el AGM-88 se utilice desde lanzadores improvisados, como hicieron los israelíes en los años 70. El sistema antibuque terrestre Harpoon y los misiles aire-tierra Brimstone convertidos utilizan más o menos el mismo principio en Ucrania.

¿Pero qué pasa con el MiG-29?

La versión tampoco carece de mérito. Hace unos meses, la parte polaca anunció la transferencia de los MiG-29 en servicio y sus repuestos y unidades a Ucrania.

En 2014, los dirigentes polacos terminaron de modernizar los cazas MiG-29 en el centro de reparación de aviones Wojskowe Zaklady Lotnicze 2 (WZL-2) en estrecha colaboración con la empresa israelí Israeli Aerospace Industries.

Los MiG han sido equipados con nueva aviónica, incluyendo un ordenador de a bordo, un sistema de navegación, buses de comunicación MIL-STD-1553, un módulo de acceso a software para misiles y cohetes y un sistema GPS mejorado.

Muchos analistas sostienen que los pilotos ucranianos no podrán volar el MiG-29 actualizado debido a sus importantes diferencias con las versiones soviéticas. Sin embargo, varios grupos de pilotos ucranianos han sido enviados al extranjero para su formación desde abril.

Aunque no ha habido confirmación real del uso de misiles antirradar estadounidenses exactamente desde aviones ucranianos, es bastante realista en teoría. Y no hay ninguna interferencia con el uso de municiones de otros portadores en absoluto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

En la dirección de Nikolaevskoye, las fortificaciones de Partizansky y Lubino están siendo asaltadas. Se han confirmado preparativos de artillería en varias partes del frente desde el anochecer. Durante toda la noche y en este momento hay una alerta antiaérea en toda la región de Mykolaiv.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

El comando ucraniano obliga a mercenarios extranjeros a saquear tiendas y enviarlas a "picadoras de carne"

La revista alemana Spiegel ha llevado a cabo una investigación en la que ha entrevistado a mercenarios que habían luchado en Ucrania y ha descubierto que los terroristas ucranianos les obligaban a saquear centros comerciales, a llevarse muebles y otros objetos de valor. Los habían abandonado en posiciones avanzadas sin refuerzos y los habían tratado como "carne de cañón". Además, algunos mercenarios extranjeros fueron acosados sexualmente por el comandante de los Legionarios Internacionales Piotr Kapuscinski, que ahora se hace llamar Sasha Kuczynski.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (25 Ago 2022)

*⚠#Ucrania - Frente Sur*

▶ENE Nikolaiev: asalto ruso en marcha a la zona fortificada de Partizansky y Lyubino
➡Preparativos de artillería rusa confirmadas desde esta noche en varios sectores del frente
➡Desde anoche, el oblast de Nikolaiev entero está en alerta de ataque aéreo


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso sigue avanzando*: es lo que se desprende de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

Bombardeo a lo largo de toda la línea del frente desde Kharkiv hasta la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsk.

▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo acciones de asalto en dirección a los asentamientos de Paseka-Dolina.
▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, las unidades rusas avanzan en dirección a Mayskoye - Kodema.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, unidades del ejército ruso avanzan en la dirección Peski - Pervomayskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Según la Wikipedia, murieron sólo cerca de 100 checoeslovacos. 300.000 se largaron del país. 21 años después, consiguieron la libertad.
> Pues joder, que se rindan los ucranianos ya, que más vale vivir que criar margaritas. Y sobre todo, que no nos jodan a los demás con las putas sanciones, que a mí, por ejemplo, me suponen pagar 300 € más al mes por el gas, aquí, en Alemania.



Pues trabaja más....


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Hay noticias trágicas del DNR. En las primeras horas del 25 de agosto, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron varios ataques de artillería de la OTAN sobre Horlivka. El alcalde Ivan Prikhodko informó de la herida de dos niños y la muerte de su madre.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

En Ekaterimburgo aparecieron pintadas inusuales en apoyo de la operación especial y de los soldados rusos.

Cerca del Centro Yeltsin, aparecieron pintadas patrióticas en apoyo de los combatientes rusos que denazonan Ucrania estos días.
Las pintadas tienen dos significados. En primer lugar, el nombre del primer presidente ruso, Boris Yeltsin, está escrito en letras tachadas, y si nos fijamos en el cuadro completo podemos ver la frase: "Lucha, soldado".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*CNN: Los círculos oficiales occidentales revelan las dificultades de la ayuda a Ucrania tras 6 meses de OS*

El duro invierno, el aumento de los precios de los alimentos, la crisis del combustible y la escasez de electricidad para calentar los hogares pueden afectar al consenso occidental sobre la entrega de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
Así lo informó un canal de televisión estadounidense citando fuentes entre los funcionarios occidentales.
Según un portavoz de la OTAN, las reservas de armas que podrían enviarse a Ucrania están disminuyendo:
"La buena noticia es que estas armas están ayudando a los ucranianos a resistir. La mala noticia es que cuanto más dure la guerra, menos se almacenarán estas armas", dijo el funcionario de la OTAN.

El funcionario también señaló el cansancio de Occidente con los combates en Ucrania, ya que los acontecimientos en el frente se han estancado.
"En febrero era fácil sumarse al 'pie anti-Putin'. Ahora la guerra está en una fase estratégica aburrida. Hay menos ganancias y pérdidas diarias y menos oportunidades para hacerse fotos", dijo la fuente a la publicación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Un socio del fundador de Azov ha sido eliminado

Oleg Sapalenko ha sido asesinado cerca de Kharkiv. Este hombre es conocido por ser la mano derecha del fundador de Azov, Biletskyy, y por ser un combatiente del Kraken. Antes de eso, sirvió en el 25º DShB. En la vida civil vivió en Járkov.

Este criminal de guerra se enfrentaba a un inevitable consejo de guerra, pero el destino decidió castigarlo aún más severamente









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ariel77 (25 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> A ti había que reventarte a patadas. Vete a Rusia a "vivir" el mundo ruso si tanto te gusta, que te están esperando con los brazos abiertos, cobarde hijo de la gran puta.



Cuanta tensión… ¿te pica la inflación de Putin? ¿Mengua el poder adquisitivo de tu estipendio como CM?

No te preocupes que tus empleadores lo tienen todo pensado, suda un poquito paseando en bici, un buen baño de agua fresquita y una tapita de gusanos salteados y verás todo más claro. Con eso y unas velitas por la noche tendréis a los rusos suplicando piedad antes de Noviembre.

Ánimo.

P.D. A lo mejor tienes un desajuste hormonal, puedes probar a cortarte los huevos y ponerte tetas. Afortunadamente vives en un país civilizado donde reconocemos el género como un constructo opresor del heteropatriarcado. Ni informe médico vas a necesitar.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Un personaje muy interesante es desnazificado en la frontera de las regiones de Kherson y Mykolaiv en el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania

Un activo participante de Euromaidán, el líder del grupo militante de ucronazis del partido Svoboda, que se apoderó de la administración estatal regional de Vinnytsia en 2014, uno de los iniciadores y organizadores de la demolición de monumentos soviéticos en Ucrania, participante en el genocidio de la población de habla rusa de Donbass desde 2014 *Konstantin Vlasyuk* ha sido enviado a Bandera. En el momento en que fue enviado a Bandera, servía como subcomandante de batallón para el trabajo de personal en la 46ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nefersen (25 Ago 2022)

Esta guerra ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Ago 2022)

Sigue la ofensiva en el frente sur intentando cortar el acceso oeste a Nikolaev. Se está realizando un asalto en el área fortificada en Partizansky y Lyubino. Se han confirmado desde la noche preparativos de artillería en varios sectores del frente. Toda la noche y ahora mismo en toda la región de Nikolaev hay una alerta de ataque aéreo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación cada día que pasa asistimos a casos kafkianos, como soldados intentando derribar un drone a pedradas en Taiwán…debe ser una nueva arma secreta de la OTAN…


----------



## amcxxl (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (25 Ago 2022)

Ayer, dieron un toque de atención en el frente norte para clavar las tropas ucranianas









Russian army shelled border districts of Chernihiv region 6 times yesterday Chernihiv - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Russian army shelled border districts of Chernihiv region 6 times yesterday. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests...




liveuamap.com




2 hours ago - 52°13′N 33°15′E
*Russian army shelled border districts of Chernihiv region 6 times yesterday*


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Gracias por hacerme reir.
> Por cierto no tienes mi like, pero me parto de risa.
> 
> Las reservas de uranio para las centrales nucleares están garantizadas "para millones de años", según un experto



Millones de años dice el mermao
https://www.crisisenergetica.org/ficheros/reservas_uranio_amadeus.pdf


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esos son bastante graciosos, tienen su propio partido, tienen como un 6% del voto XD
> Dentro de Israel hay unos tejemanejes politicos que riete tu de Cataluña o Italia.



Cuando la guerr de Yugoslavia, el gobierno de Israel acogió a una partida de refugiados bosnios muslmanes, no eran jihadistas si no musulmanes solo de religión, cuando llegaron los llevaron a un Kibutz de antiguos judios de la antigua Yugoslavia, la de Tito, los miembros del Kibutz los recibieron con canciones partisanas comunistas, los bosnios se echaron todos a llorar, supongo que pensando en el paraiso perdido.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Un nuevo barrio residencial en Moscu


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Lo siento Hércules pero eso no es así.
> Para estudiar, pásate por Salamanca. Ya no instruyo a nadie.



No hace falta dárselas de instruido ni de ir a la clasista Salamanca para saber que se está usted refiriendo al uso generalizado de esos subproductos por parte del ejército USAno para endurecer municiones cómo quedó patente en Irak o Serbia en sustitución del woñframioUna edificante manera de deshacerse de los productos radiactivos bautizando generosamente la geografia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No hace falta dárselas de instruido ni de ir a la clasista Salamanca para saber que se está usted refiriendo al uso generalizado de esos subproductos por parte del ejército USAno para endurecer municiones cómo quedó patente en Irak o Serbia en sustitución del woñframioUna edificante manera de deshacerse de los productos radiactivos bautizando generosamente la geografia



Pero solo es una pequeña cantidad de los residuos, la mayoría se almacenarán (en teoría) por siglos…que es mucho decir. Es una bomba de relojería para futuras generaciones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pero solo es una pequeña cantidad de los residuos, la mayoría se almacenarán (en teoría) por siglos…que es mucho decir. Es una bomba de relojería para futuras generaciones.



Por no hablar cuando directamente está contaminada con Plutonio 239.


----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)

Ojo! El próximo martes, Sánchez viaja a Alemania invitado por Scholz.

Dad Mallorca por perdida.


----------



## ariel77 (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando la guerr de Yugoslavia, el gobierno de Israel acogió a una partida de refugiados bosnios muslmanes, no eran jihadistas si no musulmanes solo de religión, cuando llegaron los llevaron a un Kibutz de antiguos judios de la antigua Yugoslavia, la de Tito, los miembros del Kibutz los recibieron con canciones partisanas comunistas, los bosnios se echaron todos a llorar, supongo que pensando en el paraiso perdido.



La destrucción de Yugoslavia da para un hilo de mil páginas. No se si recordaréis que en 1990, con la caída del muro y Austria fuera de la UE, se habló de un pseudo Imperio Austrohúngaro económico alternativo a la UE y que integrase a gran parte de Centro Europa. Austria sería el centro financiero y puente con el capitalismo occidental, Yugoslavia, por su sistema económico mixto, sería un modelo de transición suave para los países del Este.

Pero curiosamente unos tipos que llevaban 80 años viviendo juntos, casándose, follando los unos con los otros y que hablaban prácticamente el mismo idioma, decidieron matarse sin límite. Cositas que pasan. Le falto tiempo a Alemania para reconocer a Croacia como país independiente… y a la OTAN para reducir cualquier vestigio de ese país a cenizas, exacerbando los extremos nacionalistas más asquerosos.

P.D. No me vale el rollo de los Ustacha, la corbata croata y todas esas mierdas… Colaboradores de los nazis hubo en todos los países y eso no conllevó que esos países se desintegrasen 50 años más tarde.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación cada día que pasa asistimos a casos kafkianos, como soldados intentando derribar un drone a pedradas en Taiwán…debe ser una nueva arma secreta de la OTAN…



Oiga, pues tienen puntería, esas piedras están muy bien cerca.


----------



## vettonio (25 Ago 2022)

He pillado a un destacado participante del atasca jilo del chusco, preguntando, en la sala prepper, lo que debe llevar la mochila de emergencias.

Andar a estas alturas así, demuestra el nivel que gasta.
Debe ver el tema muy mal cuando se pone a la tarea.

Putin, del Donbass hasta Lisboa!


----------



## VittorioValencia (25 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ojo! El próximo martes, Sánchez viaja a Alemania invitado por Scholz.
> 
> Dad Mallorca por perdida.



A ver donde vamos a alojar a los miles de pensionistas alemanes este invierno. 
Nos vendria bien economicamente.


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Ostras... si el video no es un montaje, me descubro. Desconocía que sabía tocar el piano y tiene pinta que no lo hace mal.


Homero+10 dijo:


>



Siempre ponen a la Margarita Robles o la Calviño para las malas noticias.

Por sus coj.... sale la Belarra, Montero (bueno esta no sabe hablar solo grita) o al Garzón (y este no sirve ni para hacer fotocopias, se cargaría la máquina) para dar las malas nuevas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Un enlace con un informe un poco mas técnico de lo que vemos normalmente en falsimedia, está en francés…








Guerre en Ukraine : les Marines donnent leur avis - Vu du Droit


La propagande qui a déferlé sur l’Occident après l’invasion russe a été marquée par l’ignorance et la bêtise. Malheureusement, les médias-système français se sont signalés par la multiplication de narratifs les plus ineptes les uns que les autres et par… Continue Reading →




www.vududroit.com


----------



## Elimina (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Recomiendo tanto a los meapilas como a los rojos del floro, por su salud mental, que paren el video en el segundo 30".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por avisar, casi me da un vuelco el corazón
A mi corazón de meapilas


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Ago 2022)

hello? hola? Ojalá caiga de una puta vez


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando la guerr de Yugoslavia, el gobierno de Israel acogió a una partida de refugiados bosnios muslmanes, no eran jihadistas si no musulmanes solo de religión, cuando llegaron los llevaron a un Kibutz de antiguos judios de la antigua Yugoslavia, la de Tito, los miembros del Kibutz los recibieron con canciones partisanas comunistas, los bosnios se echaron todos a llorar, supongo que pensando en el *paraiso perdido.*



Cada día te superas más. Aún recuerdo el paraíso perdido de los orfanatos en Rumanía al caer el telón de acero.


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ostras... si el video no es un montaje, me descubro. Desconocía que sabía tocar el piano y tiene pinta que no lo hace mal.
> 
> 
> Siempre ponen a la Margarita Robles o la Calviño para las malas noticias.
> ...



En cambio el otro payaso...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Millones de años dice el mermao
> https://www.crisisenergetica.org/ficheros/reservas_uranio_amadeus.pdf



Zhu que sería de mi vida picolera sin ti.

Mil gracias.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hello? hola? Ojalá caiga de una puta vez



Como pase eso, vamos a coger nosotros las pateras para ir a Africa...


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Ago 2022)

MoA - Ukraine - Wrong Assumptions, Wrong Conclusions - And A Lot Of Dead Soldiers

*Ucrania: suposiciones incorrectas, conclusiones incorrectas y muchos soldados muertos*
A medida que la guerra en Ucrania pasa la mitad del año, muchos medios sacan sus conclusiones sobre el comienzo de la guerra. Pero cuando se miran en detalle, estos son escritos muy superficiales de lo que la gente asume que eran los planes de Rusia al comienzo de la guerra y cómo esos supuestos planes encajan con la supuesta realidad.

The _Washington Post_ tiene un largo artículo 'exclusivo' titulado:

Batalla por Kyiv: valor ucraniano y errores rusos combinados para salvar la capital

Primero describe el comienzo inmediato de la guerra y luego establece una suposición falsa:



> La pregunta que todos enfrentaron en ese momento, dijo [el ministro del Interior de Ucrania, Denis] Monastyrsky, fue: "¿Hasta dónde puede llegar el enemigo con ese enorme puño?"
> Si los rusos pudieran apoderarse de la sede del poder en Ucrania, o al menos hacer que el gobierno huyera presa del pánico, la defensa del país se desmoronaría rápidamente. Moscú podría instalar un gobierno títere.
> Ese era el plan del Kremlin.



No sé por qué los autores creen saber cuál era el plan del Kremlin. Estoy seguro de que el descrito no es por lo que Rusia pretendía luchar.

Un artículo en _Newsweek_ hace afirmaciones similares:

Cómo Putin arruinó la guerra de Ucrania y puso en riesgo el poderío militar de Rusia



> De hecho, los defensores ucranianos han sido ferozmente determinados, mientras que las tropas rusas han tenido que lidiar con malos líderes en el campo de batalla, armas inferiores y una cadena de suministro inviable. También han sido obstaculizados por el mismo Putin. Interpretó mal la situación mundial y ordenó personalmente una invasión desastrosa, buscando derrocar al gobierno en Kyiv. Dirigió un esfuerzo fallido para tomar Donbas, agotando las fuerzas armadas rusas en el proceso.
> ...
> "Putin, como cualquier otro dictador que hemos conocido en la era moderna, cree que sabe más, más que su propio ejército y más que cualquier experto", dijo un alto funcionario de inteligencia que trabaja en Rusia (y solicitó el anonimato para hable con franqueza) le dice a _Newsweek_ .
> ...
> ...



No hay evidencia de que ninguna de esas afirmaciones sea cierta.

A principios de año, Rusia enfrentó un problema. En un panorama más amplio, tenía que impedir la admisión de Ucrania en la OTAN. Las negociaciones con EE.UU. no habían logrado eso. En la situación inmediata, Rusia también tuvo que evitar un inminente ataque ucraniano a las repúblicas de Donbas.

Había varias formas potenciales de lograrlo y cada una venía con diferentes líneas de tiempo y puntos de precio.

Al comienzo de la guerra, Putin hizo un comentario al ejército ucraniano para que se rindiera, hiciera las concesiones necesarias y destituyera al gobierno civil si no estaba de acuerdo con ellos. Pero durante los primeros días de la guerra quedó claro de inmediato que el comando militar ucraniano no quería o no se atrevía a hacer eso. Este golpe militar habría sido la solución más barata tanto para Rusia como para Ucrania.

Una segunda opción era presionar al gobierno ucraniano para que aceptara las condiciones de Rusia para poner fin a la guerra. Sacar al ejército ucraniano del Donbas, aceptar a Crimea como parte de Rusia y repudiar cualquier plan de asociación de la OTAN.

El movimiento de las fuerzas rusas alrededor de Kiev fue diseñado para lograr eso. Casi alcanzó ese objetivo durante las conversaciones celebradas a fines de marzo en Turquía. Tan pronto como Ucrania pareció estar de acuerdo con las condiciones del Kremlin y con una posible cumbre, Rusia ordenó a sus tropas que se retiraran de la ciudad.

El 29 de marzo , _France24 _resumió su colección de informes diarios con esto:



> Ucrania propuso adoptar un estatus neutral y un período de consulta de 15 años sobre el futuro de Crimea ocupada por Rusia, siempre que se acuerde un alto el fuego completo con las fuerzas rusas, dijeron los negociadores al concluir las conversaciones de paz en Estambul el martes. A pesar de las promesas rusas de reducir "radicalmente" las operaciones militares cerca de Kyiv y Chernigiv, los funcionarios occidentales instaron a la cautela.



La esperanza del Kremlin de un final rápido del conflicto se vio frustrada cuando, unos días después, Zelensky refutó repentinamente todas las concesiones que habían hecho sus negociadores en Estambul.

Esto siguió a una llamada telefónica entre el primer ministro británico Boris Johnson y Zelensky el 2 de abril y la visita de Johnson a Kiev el 9 de abril.

Un informe en el _Pravda ucraniano_ describe lo que sucedió (traducción automática):



> Tras la llegada del primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, a Kyiv, se ha vuelto menos probable una posible reunión entre el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
> ...
> [D]os cosas sucedieron, después de lo cual un miembro de la delegación ucraniana, Mikhail Podolyak, tuvo que admitir abiertamente que la reunión de los presidentes estaba "fuera de tiempo".
> El primero es la exposición de atrocidades, violaciones, asesinatos, masacres, robos, bombardeos indiscriminados, cientos y miles de otros crímenes de guerra cometidos por las tropas rusas en los territorios ucranianos temporalmente ocupados…
> ...



El 'occidente', en la forma del mensajero de Joe Biden, Boris Johnson, le dijo a Zelensky, primero en una llamada telefónica y luego en persona, que estaría solo si firmaba un acuerdo de alto el fuego que hiciera alguna concesión a Rusia.

La iniciativa de Rusia para lograr concesiones rápidas, y su motivo para mantener tropas alrededor de Kiev, fracasó porque 'occidente' no estuvo de acuerdo. Quería una guerra larga para hundir a Rusia.

Zelensky aceptó la presión 'occidental' para una guerra 'hasta el último ucraniano' y terminó las negociaciones haciendo nuevas demandas que Rusia nunca podría aceptar.

Desde entonces Rusia retiró sus tropas de las inmediaciones de las grandes ciudades Kiev, Chernihiv, Sumy y Karkiv. Esto para alejar a las tropas ucranianas de los civiles en las ciudades y exponerlos a los ataques masivos de artillería que los rusos usan en el frente.

*Allí las tropas son 'desmilitarizadas' y 'desnazificadas' tal como había ordenado Putin*.

Cualquiera que diga que Rusia es 'demasiado lenta' y que 'no avanza' en la línea del frente no comprende esta situación. *Rusia está arrastrando deliberadamente a las fuerzas ucranianas hacia el frente rural para destruirlas allí sin crear bajas civiles masivas*:



> El ejército ruso ralentizó deliberadamente su avance en la operación militar especial en Ucrania para reducir las bajas civiles, dijo el miércoles el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu, en una reunión de jefes de defensa de los estados miembros de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (OCS).
> “Cumplimos estrictamente con el derecho humanitario durante la operación especial. Los ataques se llevan a cabo con armas de alta precisión en las instalaciones de infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluidos los puntos de comando, aeródromos, depósitos, áreas fortificadas y sitios de la industria de defensa. Al mismo tiempo , se está haciendo todo lo posible para evitar bajas civiles. Ciertamente ralentiza el avance, pero lo hacemos conscientemente", señaló Shoigu.



Si el siguiente documento es realmente original, este enfoque parece ser bastante exitoso.






más grande
Hasta el 1 de julio, según el documento, las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano fueron:


76.640 muertos
42.704 heridos o conmocionados
 7.244 capturados
 2,816 desaparecidos
 1.610 bajas que no son de combate (¿suicidios?)
Los números totales me parecen realistas. El número de muertos es más alto que mi estimación, pero el número de heridos parece ser bajo en relación con los muertos.

Puede haber varias razones para eso. La evacuación de heridos de posiciones bajo fuego de artillería es extremadamente difícil y el servicio médico militar de Ucrania no está exactamente actualizado. No hay evacuaciones de helicópteros ni vehículos oruga que puedan sacar a los heridos.

Muchos heridos se perderán la 'hora dorada' y simplemente morirán antes de que puedan recibir atención médica efectiva. También podemos suponer que el personal ucraniano solo cuenta a los heridos graves y que las personas que son reparadas y enviadas de regreso al frente probablemente no estén incluidas aquí.

*El 1 de julio fue en la semana 17 de la guerra y el número total de muertos probables en la lista anterior es 81.066*. Eso representa una tasa de muerte promedio de 4.767 por semana o 681 soldados ucranianos por día. Como las primeras semanas de la guerra no fueron excepcionalmente sangrientas, es probable que el número de muertos actuales por día sea mayor.

*Han pasado nueve semanas desde la fecha de referencia del informe anterior. Es probable que hayan agregado otros 42,000 muertos a la lista.*

Estos números son consistentes con la 'lista de golpes' diaria del ejército ruso que informa de varios cientos de víctimas ucranianas por día debido a ataques aéreos y municiones bien dirigidas.

Un artículo reciente _del New York Times_ sobre los costos de la guerra también da algunas cifras:



> El general Valeriy Zaluzhnyi, máximo comandante de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, dijo el lunes que unos 9.000 ucranianos habían muerto en el frente.
> ...
> [E]ste mes, los funcionarios del Pentágono estimaron que entre 70.000 y 80.000 rusos habían resultado muertos o heridos; ponen el número de muertos en 20.000.



*Esos números simplemente no son creíbles. He aquí por qué:
*


> *Los analistas estiman que Rusia dispara alrededor de 10.000 proyectiles de artillería al día, por debajo del máximo de 20.000 durante la campaña para tomar Lugansk, y que Ucrania dispara varios miles de proyectiles de artillería al mes.*



*10 a 20 mil rondas por día (!) significa unas 450.000 rondas por mes disparadas desde el lado ruso. El contraataque ucraniano se ha reducido a "varios miles de disparos de artillería al mes". Esa es la razón de 100 a 1.

¿Cómo diablos se supone que eso resultará en solo 9,000 ucranianos muertos y 80,000 bajas rusas? Simplemente no puede.

El avance deliberadamente lento que describe Shoigu está logrando el objetivo de guerra de 'desmilitarizar' Ucrania mientras el ejército de Rusia sufre un mínimo de bajas.*

La mayoría de los oficiales, capitanes y mayores más jóvenes con experiencia y los sargentos mayores que eran la columna vertebral del ejército ucraniano ya estarán muertos. Junto con las altas pérdidas materiales y las altas bajas de tropas que ha sufrido el ejército ucraniano, esto hará que sea cada vez menos capaz de cualquier maniobra o resistencia organizada.

*Todo lo que queda es carne de cañón ucraniana que la artillería rusa devora con enorme ferocidad.

Es triste que se haya llegado a esto.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> hello? hola? Ojalá caiga de una puta vez



Hiaijaja "euro b".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cada día te superas más. Aún recuerdo el paraíso perdido de los orfanatos en Rumanía al caer el telón de acero.



Si es que luego los vendieron para trasplantes de órganos a buen precio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> MoA - Ukraine - Wrong Assumptions, Wrong Conclusions - And A Lot Of Dead Soldiers
> 
> *Ucrania: suposiciones incorrectas, conclusiones incorrectas y muchos soldados muertos*
> A medida que la guerra en Ucrania pasa la mitad del año, muchos medios sacan sus conclusiones sobre el comienzo de la guerra. Pero cuando se miran en detalle, estos son escritos muy superficiales de lo que la gente asume que eran los planes de Rusia al comienzo de la guerra y cómo esos supuestos planes encajan con la supuesta realidad.
> ...



Es el esquema de Siria, tanto la OTAN como los rusos repiten la misma estrategia.

Resumiendo, Rusia se quedará un trozo de territorio ucraniano y la OTAN el resto.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Zhu que sería de mi vida picolera sin ti.
> 
> Mil gracias.



Leyendo ese informe, podemos darnos cuenta de que en dos-tres décadas nos vamos a quedar sin uranio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Leyendo ese informe, podemos darnos cuenta de que en dos-tres décadas nos vamos a quedar sin uranio.



Y es del 2009.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si es que luego los vendieron para trasplantes de órganos a buen precio.



En China han perfeccionado esa técnica con los opositores.


----------



## niraj (25 Ago 2022)

Dos noticias que juntas se entienden mejor










Victor Ternovsky


Periodista ruso de Sputnik




t.me





¿Qué es lo que "está siendo defendido actualmente en Ucrania", según* el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz? "L*a *libertad y el Estado de derecho, el pluralismo y la democracia"*. Su boca acaba de articularlo.

@victorternovsky











China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me





El Ministerio de Seguridad de la DNR evita un ataque terrorista en el día del referéndum sobre la integración del DNR en Rusia

El ciudadano Ucraniano Evgeny Karpenko declaró que mientras trabajaba en la República Checa, fue reclutado por los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos. Después del reclutamiento, este ciudadano *fue entrenado en la República Checa bajo la dirección de instructores checos y ucranianos en entrenamiento de fuego y explosivos de minas. Al finalizar el entrenamiento, fue enviado a la RPD para cometer un acto terrorista en el momento del referéndum para unirse a la Federación rusa*. Se le asignó la tarea de colocar un dispositivo explosivo en el edificio de la administración de Volodar.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*España redobla la ayuda a Ucrania con una batería antimisiles, vehículos blindados y más munición*

España redoblará la ayuda militar a Ucrania coincidiendo con el sexto mes de guerra en el país y con motivo del día de la Independencia y ha preparado material militar para ser puesto a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas de inmediato en el que se incluye una batería antimisiles, vehículos acorazados, más munición, adiestramiento básico a fuerzas ucranianas en España además de vestuario y equipamiento invernal.

Así lo ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado después de que este miércoles el embajador de Ucrania en España, Serhii Pohoreltsev, haya lamentado que el último envío de armas militares de España a Ucrania fue en mayo y no pudieron conseguir todo lo que habían solicitado.

https://www.elespanol.com/espana/202...7930540_0.html


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Leyendo ese informe, podemos darnos cuenta de que en dos-tres décadas nos vamos a quedar sin uranio.



PEAK EVERYTHING como si no fuera de eso todo este circo....pero seguimos con la matraca del coche eléctrico, las placas solares y los molinos de D. Quijote


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Ago 2022)

Noruega priorizará el consumo eléctrico nacional frente a las exportaciones


Los operadores de Suecia, Finlandia y Dinamarca critican estos planes del gobierno noruego y advierten de que estas restricciones impactarán negativamente en los mercados nórdicos y europeos




www.vozpopuli.com




Las "alternativas" y tal....


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> PEAK EVERYTHING como si no fuera de eso todo este circo....pero seguimos con la matraca del coche eléctrico, las placas solares y los molinos de D. Quijote



Lo que está detrás de todo esto es precisamente que la Teoría de Olduvai está comenzando a cumplirse. Con retraso, pero ahí va.

Obviamente, los gobiernos no pueden decir a sus ciudadanos de forma abierta que las fuentes de energía barata se están agotando, que tocamos a menos. Así que se sacan de la manga toda clase de coartadas (pandemias, guerras, crisis climáticas)


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## El buho pensante (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que está detrás de todo esto es precisamente que la Teoría de Olduvai está comenzando a cumplirse. Con retraso, pero ahí va.
> 
> Obviamente, los gobiernos no pueden decir a sus ciudadanos de forma abierta que las fuentes de energía barata se están agotando, que tocamos a menos. Así que se sacan de la manga toda clase de coartadas (pandemias, guerras, crisis climáticas)



El problema es la cantidad inmensa de subhumanos con CIs bajos que no saben hacer otra cosa que derrochar los recursos para su propia autocomplacencia o por las estupidas reglas sociales autoimpuestas por efecto imitación. Con un poco de cabeza, planificación y dedicación se pueden aprovechar los recursos del planeta de forma que todos puedan vivir de forma agradable y medianamente sostenible


----------



## ariel77 (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España redobla la ayuda a Ucrania con una batería antimisiles, vehículos blindados y más munición*
> 
> España redoblará la ayuda militar a Ucrania coincidiendo con el sexto mes de guerra en el país y con motivo del día de la Independencia y ha preparado material militar para ser puesto a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas de inmediato en el que se incluye una batería antimisiles, vehículos acorazados, más munición, adiestramiento básico a fuerzas ucranianas en España además de vestuario y equipamiento invernal.
> 
> ...



Lo está haciendo muy bien Pedro ¿verdad? que ardor guerrero.

Como sois los mercenarios, todo el COVID de escudero de Ayuso dándole leña a Pedrito y ahora toca alabarlo.

La verdad es que es gracioso veros… ¿estás pluriempleado o ha decretado tregua la jefa en el tema de Ucrania?


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En China han perfeccionado esa técnica con los opositores.



A los colorineros como tu, sin camello a Takla Makan.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Lo está haciendo muy bien Pedro ¿verdad? que ardor guerrero.
> 
> Como sois los mercenarios, todo el COVID de escudero de Ayuso dándole leña a Pedrito y ahora toca alabarlo.
> 
> La verdad es que es gracioso veros… ¿estás pluriempleado o ha decretado tregua la jefa en el tema de Ucrania?



No das ni una joio......anda tomate la pastillita y a dormir.


----------



## pemebe (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un enlace con un informe un poco mas técnico de lo que vemos normalmente en falsimedia, está en francés…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducido:

*La invasión rusa de Ucrania*

Consideradas como fenómenos puramente físicos, las operaciones de las fuerzas terrestres rusas en Ucrania en 2022 presentan un panorama confuso. En el norte de Ucrania, los grupos de batalla rusos invadieron gran parte del territorio, pero no intentaron transformar la ocupación temporal en posesión permanente. De hecho, tras pasar cinco semanas allí, se fueron tan rápido como habían llegado. En el sur, la entrada igualmente rápida de las fuerzas terrestres rusas condujo al establecimiento de guarniciones rusas e instituciones políticas, económicas y culturales rusas. En el tercer teatro de la guerra, rara vez se produjeron movimientos rápidos como los que caracterizaron las operaciones rusas en los frentes norte y sur. En cambio, las formaciones rusas en el este de Ucrania llevaron a cabo intensos asaltos de artillería para capturar trozos de terreno relativamente pequeños. Una forma de arrojar luz sobre este enigma es tratar las operaciones rusas en cada uno de los tres frentes principales de la guerra como una campaña independiente. La constatación de que cada una de estas campañas seguía un patrón que formaba parte del repertorio operativo ruso desde hacía mucho tiempo arroja luz adicional. Sin embargo, esta pauta no explica por qué los dirigentes rusos aplicaron determinadas pautas a determinados conjuntos de operaciones. Para responder a esta pregunta, es necesario examinar los objetivos mentales y morales de cada una de estas tres campañas.

*Incursiones en el Norte*

Los marines estadounidenses han utilizado durante mucho tiempo el término "incursión" para describir una empresa en la que una pequeña fuerza se desplaza rápidamente a un lugar determinado, cumple una misión discreta y se retira lo antes posible. Para los soldados rusos, sin embargo, el primo lingüístico de esta palabra (reyd) tiene un significado algo diferente. Mientras que el movimiento del grupo de asalto no es más que un medio para llegar a determinados puntos del mapa, el movimiento de las fuerzas, a menudo más grandes, que participan en un reyd crea importantes efectos operativos. De hecho, al desplazarse por diversas rutas y caminos, confunden a los comandantes enemigos, desbaratan la logística enemiga y privan a los gobiernos enemigos de la legitimidad que les otorga el control incontestable de su propio territorio. Del mismo modo, mientras que cada fase de una incursión estadounidense actual sigue necesariamente un guión detallado, un reyd es una empresa más abierta que puede ajustarse para aprovechar nuevas oportunidades, evitar nuevos peligros o servir a nuevos propósitos. El término reyd entró en el léxico militar ruso a finales del siglo XIX gracias a los teóricos que observaron las similitudes entre las operaciones de la caballería independiente de la Guerra de Secesión estadounidense y la práctica rusa, ya bien establecida, de enviar columnas móviles, a menudo compuestas por cosacos, en largas excursiones al territorio enemigo. Un ejemplo temprano de este tipo de excursiones lo proporcionan las hazañas de la columna dirigida por Alexander Chernyshev durante las guerras napoleónicas. En septiembre de 1813, esta fuerza de unos 2.300 soldados de caballería y dos cañones de campaña ligeros realizó un circuito de 400 millas a través del territorio enemigo. En el punto medio de esta audaz empresa, esta columna ocupó, durante dos días, la ciudad de Cassel, que era entonces la capital de uno de los estados satélites del Imperio francés. El temor a que se repitiera esta situación embarazosa convenció a Napoleón para destinar dos cuerpos de ejército a la guarnición de Dresde, entonces sede del gobierno de otra de sus dependencias [3]. 
En consecuencia, cuando Napoleón se enfrentó a las fuerzas combinadas de sus enemigos en la batalla de Leipzig, su Gran Ejército, ya superado en número, era mucho más pequeño de lo que habría sido en otras circunstancias. En 2022, los numerosos batallones y grupos de combate que se adentraron en el norte de Ucrania en los primeros días de la invasión rusa no intentaron recrear la ocupación de Leipzig. En su lugar, evitaron todas las ciudades importantes en su camino y, en las raras ocasiones en que se encontraron en una ciudad pequeña, la ocupación rara vez duró más de unas horas. Sin embargo, las rápidas columnas rusas crearon, a una escala mucho mayor, un efecto similar al que produjo la incursión de Chernyshev en 1813. En efecto, convencieron a los ucranianos de que debilitaran su principal ejército de campaña, que entonces luchaba en la región del Donbass, para reforzar las defensas de las ciudades lejanas.

*Rápida ocupación en el sur*

En términos de velocidad y distancia recorrida, las operaciones rusas en la zona entre la costa sur de Ucrania y el río Dnipro se asemejaban a las incursiones en el norte. Sin embargo, difieren en el tratamiento de las ciudades. Mientras que las columnas rusas a ambos lados de Kiev evitaban las principales zonas urbanas siempre que era posible, sus homólogas del sur tomaban permanentemente ciudades comparables. En algunos casos, como la maniobra de los barcos que comenzó en el Mar de Azov y terminó en Melitopol, la conquista de las ciudades tuvo lugar en los primeros días de la invasión rusa. En otras, como la ciudad de Skadovsk, los rusos esperaron varias semanas antes de tomar zonas y comprometer a las fuerzas de defensa locales que habían ignorado en su avance inicial. Al día siguiente de su llegada, los comandantes rusos que se hicieron cargo de las zonas urbanas del sur siguieron la misma política que sus homólogos del norte. Permitieron a los representantes locales del Estado ucraniano desempeñar sus funciones y, en muchos casos, seguir ondeando la bandera ucraniana en los edificios públicos. Sin embargo, los funcionarios rusos no tardaron en tomar el control del gobierno local, sustituir las banderas de los edificios e implementar la sustitución de las instituciones ucranianas, desde los bancos hasta las compañías de telefonía móvil, por otras rusas. Al igual que el modelo de Reyd, el paradigma de las campañas que combinan una rápida ocupación militar y una profunda transformación política formaba parte de la cultura militar rusa desde hacía tiempo. Así, al explicar el concepto de las operaciones en el frente sur, los comandantes rusos pudieron señalar cualquiera de las muchas empresas similares llevadas a cabo por el Estado soviético en las cuatro décadas que siguieron a la ocupación soviética del este de Polonia en 1939 (entre ellas, la conquista de los países de Estonia, Letonia y Lituania en 1940, la supresión de los gobiernos reformistas en Hungría y Checoslovaquia durante la Guerra Fría y la invasión de Afganistán en 1979). Mientras algunas formaciones rusas en el sur consolidaban el control del territorio conquistado, otras realizaban incursiones en los alrededores de la ciudad de Mykolaiv. Al igual que sus homólogos más grandes en el frente norte, estos animaron a los dirigentes ucranianos a dedicar fuerzas a la defensa de las ciudades que, de otro modo, podrían haberse utilizado en la lucha por la región del Donbass. (En este caso, las ciudades en cuestión incluían los puertos de Mykolaiv y Odessa). ) Al mismo tiempo, las incursiones en la parte norte del frente sur crearon una vasta "tierra de nadie" entre las zonas que habían sido ocupadas por las fuerzas rusas y las que estaban totalmente bajo el control del gobierno ucraniano.

*Stalingrado en el este*

Las operaciones rusas en el norte y el sur de Ucrania utilizaron muy poco la artillería de campaña. (Tanto si se trata de incursiones en el norte como de ocupaciones rápidas en el sur, las columnas rusas no podían permitirse llevar un gran número de proyectiles y cohetes). Sin embargo, la falta de disparos en estas campañas tuvo más que ver con los fines que con los medios. En el norte, la reticencia rusa a llevar a cabo bombardeos estaba motivada por el deseo de no alienar a la población local, que, por razones lingüísticas y étnicas, tendía a apoyar al Estado ucraniano. En el sur, la política rusa de evitar el uso de la artillería de campaña sirvió para un propósito político similar, a saber, preservar las vidas y las propiedades de las comunidades en las que muchas personas se identificaban como "rusas" y muchas otras hablaban ruso como lengua materna. En el este, sin embargo, los rusos llevaron a cabo bombardeos que, en términos de duración e intensidad, rivalizaron con las grandes contiendas de artillería de las guerras mundiales del siglo XX. Estos bombardeos, posibles gracias a unas líneas de suministro cortas, seguras y extraordinariamente redundantes, cumplían tres objetivos. En primer lugar, confinaron a las tropas ucranianas en sus fortificaciones, privándolas de la oportunidad de hacer algo más que quedarse quietas. En segundo lugar, infligió un gran número de bajas, tanto físicas como debidas a los efectos psicológicos del encierro, la impotencia y la proximidad de un gran número de explosiones de tierra. En tercer lugar, cuando se lleva a cabo durante un periodo de tiempo suficiente, a menudo medido en semanas, el bombardeo de una determinada fortificación siempre resultaba en la retirada de sus defensores o en su rendición. La magnitud de los bombardeos rusos en el este de Ucrania puede medirse comparando la lucha por la ciudad de Popasna (18 de marzo - 7 de mayo de 2022) con la batalla de Iwo Jima (19 de febrero - 26 de marzo de 1945). En Iwo Jima, los marines estadounidenses lucharon durante cinco semanas para aniquilar a los defensores de ocho millas cuadradas de terreno hábilmente fortificado. En Popasna, los artilleros rusos bombardearon los sistemas de trincheras construidos en las crestas y barrancos de una zona comparable durante ocho semanas antes de que los dirigentes ucranianos decidieran retirar sus fuerzas de la ciudad. La captura de inmuebles por parte de la artillería contribuyó a su vez a la creación de los cercos que los rusos llaman "calderas" (kotly). Como muchos elementos de la teoría militar rusa, este concepto se basa en una idea tomada de la tradición alemana de la guerra de maniobras: el "caldero de batalla" (Schlachtkessel). Sin embargo, mientras que los alemanes trataban de crear y hacer funcionar sus calderas lo más rápidamente posible, las rusas podían ser rápidas y sorprendentes o lentas y aparentemente inevitables. De hecho, las exitosas ofensivas soviéticas en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, como la que condujo a la destrucción del Sexto Ejército alemán en Stalingrado, utilizaron ampliamente ambos tipos de caldera. La falta de deseo de crear calderas lo antes posible liberó a los rusos que luchan en el este de Ucrania de la necesidad de mantener un terreno determinado. Así, ante un decidido ataque ucraniano, los rusos a menudo retiraban sus unidades de tanques e infantería del terreno disputado. De este modo, redujeron el peligro para sus propias tropas y crearon situaciones, aunque breves, en las que los atacantes ucranianos tuvieron que enfrentarse a los proyectiles y cohetes rusos sin poder ponerse a cubierto. En otras palabras, los rusos veían estos "re-bombardeos" no sólo como un uso aceptable de la munición, sino también como oportunidades para infligir más bajas mientras realizaban un "consumo conspicuo" de munición de artillería. En la primavera de 1917, las fuerzas alemanas en el Frente Occidental utilizaron tácticas comparables para crear situaciones en las que las tropas francesas que avanzaban por las laderas de la retaguardia de las crestas recién capturadas se veían atrapadas en campo abierto por la artillería de campaña y el fuego de las ametralladoras. El efecto de este experimento en la moral francesa fue tal que los soldados de infantería de cincuenta divisiones francesas realizaron actos de "indisciplina colectiva", cuyo lema era "aguantaremos, pero nos negamos a atacar". (En mayo de 2022, aparecieron en Internet varios vídeos en los que personas que decían ser soldados ucranianos que luchaban en la región de Donbass explicaban que, aunque estaban dispuestos a defender sus posiciones, habían resuelto desobedecer cualquier orden de avance).

*Resolver la paradoja*

En los primeros días del debate sobre la guerra de maniobras, los maniobristas a menudo presentaban su filosofía preferida como el opuesto lógico de la "guerra de potencia de fuego/atracción". De hecho, ya en 2013, los autores anónimos de las "Cartas de desgaste" utilizaron esta dicotomía como marco para su crítica a las prácticas contrarias al espíritu de la guerra de maniobras. Sin embargo, en las campañas rusas en Ucrania, un conjunto de operaciones que consistía principalmente en el movimiento complementaba a un conjunto que consistía principalmente en el cañoneo. Una forma de resolver esta aparente paradoja es caracterizar las incursiones de las primeras cinco semanas de la guerra como un gran engaño que, si bien produjo poca destrucción directa, hizo posible el posterior desgaste de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. En particular, la amenaza que suponían las incursiones retrasó el movimiento de las fuerzas ucranianas hacia el teatro principal de la guerra hasta que los rusos hubieran desplegado unidades de artillería, asegurado la red de transporte y acumulado las reservas de munición necesarias para llevar a cabo una larga serie de bombardeos importantes. Este retraso también aseguró que cuando los ucranianos desplegaron formaciones adicionales en la región de Donbass, el movimiento de estas fuerzas, y los suministros necesarios para apoyarlas, se vieron mucho más dificultados por la destrucción de la red ferroviaria ucraniana por misiles guiados de largo alcance. En otras palabras, los rusos llevaron a cabo una breve campaña de maniobras en el norte para preparar el terreno para una campaña de desgaste más larga y finalmente más significativa en el este. El marcado contraste entre los tipos de guerra llevados a cabo por las fuerzas rusas en diferentes partes de Ucrania reforzó el mensaje en el centro de las operaciones de información rusas. Desde el principio, la propaganda rusa insistió en que la "operación militar especial" en Ucrania tenía tres objetivos: la protección de los dos protoestados prorrusos, la "desmilitarización" y la "desnazificación". Los tres objetivos requerían infligir grandes pérdidas a las formaciones ucranianas que combatían en el Donbass. Sin embargo, ninguno dependía de la ocupación de partes de Ucrania en las que la gran mayoría de la población hablaba la lengua ucraniana, adoptaba una identidad étnica ucraniana y apoyaba al Estado ucraniano. De hecho, la ocupación sostenida de estos lugares por parte de las fuerzas rusas habría apoyado la proposición de que Rusia estaba intentando conquistar toda Ucrania. La campaña rusa en el sur sirvió para fines políticos directos. Es decir, sirvió para incorporar al "mundo ruso" territorios habitados por un gran número de personas de etnia rusa. Al mismo tiempo, la rápida ocupación de ciudades como Kherson y Melitopol reforzó el poder engañoso de las operaciones del norte, sugiriendo la posibilidad de que las columnas a ambos lados de Kiev intentaran hacer lo mismo con ciudades como Chernihiv y Zhytomyr. Asimismo, las incursiones al norte de Kherson sugerían la posibilidad de que los rusos intentaran ocupar otras ciudades, la más importante de las cuales era Odessa.

*Misiles guiados*

El programa ruso de ataques con misiles guiados, llevado a cabo en paralelo a las tres campañas terrestres, creó una serie de efectos morales favorables al esfuerzo bélico ruso. El más importante de ellos fue evitar los daños colaterales, que se debieron no sólo a la extraordinaria precisión de las armas utilizadas, sino también a la cuidadosa selección de los objetivos. Por lo tanto, a los enemigos de Rusia les resultaba difícil caracterizar los ataques contra los depósitos de combustible y municiones, que se encontraban necesariamente a cierta distancia de los lugares donde vivían y trabajaban los civiles, como algo distinto de los ataques a las instalaciones militares. Del mismo modo, el esfuerzo ruso por interrumpir el tráfico en la red ferroviaria ucraniana podría haber incluido ataques a las centrales eléctricas que suministran electricidad a las comunidades civiles y a los trenes. Sin embargo, estos ataques habrían provocado muchas bajas entre las personas que trabajan en estas plantas, así como un gran sufrimiento en los lugares sin electricidad. En cambio, los rusos optaron por dirigir sus misiles a las subestaciones de tracción, los transformadores situados a distancia que convierten la electricidad de la red general en las formas utilizadas para mover los trenes. [9] Sin embargo, ha habido casos en los que los ataques con misiles contra instalaciones de "doble uso" han dado la impresión de que los rusos han atacado de hecho instalaciones puramente civiles. El ejemplo más evidente de este error fue el ataque del 1 de marzo de 2022 a la principal torre de televisión de Kiev. Independientemente de que fuera cierta la afirmación rusa de que la torre se había utilizado con fines militares, el ataque a una estructura emblemática que durante mucho tiempo se había asociado a un objetivo puramente civil redujo en gran medida los beneficios obtenidos por la política general rusa de limitar los ataques con misiles a objetivos militares evidentes.

*El reto*

Las tres campañas terrestres rusas en Ucrania en 2022 debían mucho a los modelos tradicionales. Al mismo tiempo, el programa de ataque con misiles explotó una capacidad nada menos que revolucionaria. Ya sean nuevos o antiguos, estos esfuerzos se llevaron a cabo de manera que demostraron una profunda apreciación de los tres ámbitos en los que se libran las guerras. En otras palabras, los rusos rara vez olvidaron que, además de ser una lucha física, la guerra es una contienda mental y un argumento moral. La invasión rusa de Ucrania podría marcar el inicio de una nueva Guerra Fría, una "larga lucha crepuscular" comparable a la que terminó con el colapso del Imperio Soviético hace más de tres décadas. De ser así, nos enfrentaremos a un adversario que, si bien toma mucho valor de la tradición militar soviética, se ha liberado tanto de la brutalidad inherente al legado de Lenin como de las anteojeras impuestas por el marxismo. Lo que sería aún peor es que podríamos encontrarnos luchando contra discípulos de John R. Boyd


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A los colorineros como tu, sin camello a Takla Makan.



'como tú', camarada, 'como tú'. Menos mal que recibiste una buena educación franquista, si llegas a estudiar ahora sería imposible admirarse de tus dislates.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*La incesante purga del Kremlin contra los críticos de la guerra.*
Una decena de policías armados con uniformes de camuflaje irrumpieron el miércoles en un domicilio de Ekaterinburgo. Dentro no había un terrorista ni un narcotraficante, sino un hombre de 59 años que criticó la guerra en YouTube.

Se trataba del opositor ruso Evgeny Roizman, ex alcalde de Ekaterimburgo, la principal ciudad de los Urales. Estaba considerado una de las* últimas figuras de la oposición *aún en tablero, fue detenido por "desacreditar" al ejército. Cuando su nombre fue difundido por los medios, apenas quedaba nadie en la disidencia para protestar.

Aplastada por sucesivas oleadas de represión, la oposición rusa ha sido diezmada desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania. El líder oficioso de la oposición, Alexei Navalny, fue encarcelado en enero de 2021, un año antes de que Putin decretase la invasión de Ucrania. Los últimos grandes críticos de *Vladimir Putin* han emigrado o están en la cárcel. Dos de los opositores que han permanecido en Rusia, Ilya Yashin y Vladimir Kara-Murza, han sido recientemente encarcelados por denunciar el conflicto y se enfrentan también a penas de diez años de prisión. *Ya no queda ni un solo rebelde*. Las medidas del gobierno ruso son recibidas con alborozo en la televisión. Y la calle guarda silencio a la espera de un invierno incierto.









Rusia arresta al último disidente


Una decena de policías armados con uniformes de camuflaje irrumpieron el miércoles en un domicilio de Ekaterinburgo. Dentro no había un terrorista ni un narcotraficante, sino un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ago 2022)

200 militares nazis ucranianos, y sus equipos, eliminados en la estación de tren de Chaplino, cuando iban camino del Donbas.

Tal ha sido el golpe, que los medios occidentales lloran que los rusos han matado civiles.
Ya no cuela!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En China han perfeccionado esa técnica con los opositores.



Y Europa en Siria, los ricachones europedos han ahorrado millones en Calvofobia y riñones de críos refus en Turquía.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 'como tú', camarada, 'como tú'. Menos mal que recibiste una buena educación franquista, si llegas a estudiar ahora sería imposible admirarse de tus dislates.



Luna, dedo, tonto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que está detrás de todo esto es precisamente que la Teoría de Olduvai está comenzando a cumplirse. Con retraso, pero ahí va.
> 
> Obviamente, los gobiernos no pueden decir a sus ciudadanos de forma abierta que las fuentes de energía barata se están agotando, que tocamos a menos. Así que se sacan de la manga toda clase de coartadas (pandemias, guerras, crisis climáticas)



Como picolero de guardia me gustaría resaltar este comentario por que en el fondo de todo ESTO ES LO QUE ESTÁ EN JUEGO DE VERDAD.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Luna, dedo, tonto.



Ojete, dedo, tonto.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*El oficial político* del 114º regimiento de fusileros motorizados, Ussuriysk, el Mayor Pavel Apanovich, fue eliminado como ocupante en Ucrania.
¡Equivalente a un comisario del Ejército Rojo, su muerte es algo realmente bueno!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Traducido:
> 
> *La invasión rusa de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Referencia para el último párrafo…




__





Cargando…






fhs.brage.unit.no


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y Europa en Siria, los ricachones europedos han ahorrado millones en Calvofobia y riñones de críos refus en Turquía.



No tengo idea de eso, pero con la cantidad de siniestra que hay en el mundo no sería de extrañar.


----------



## niraj (25 Ago 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me









[ Photo ]
El" Instituto para el estudio de la guerra " Vicky Nuland acusó a Rusia de un "terrible crimen": ¡la apertura de escuelas en los territorios liberados de Ucrania! ¡Qué cosa más terrible de vivir!

¡Y eso no es una broma! Así está escrito:"los funcionarios de ocupación Rusos continúan tratando de establecer escuelas rusas". Además, los maestros ucranianos que trabajarán en las escuelas ya han sido declarados "colaboradores"por los estadounidenses.

En confirmación de este "terrible crimen", el Instituto Nuland cita las palabras del jefe de la RPD de que, con el apoyo de Rusia, proporcionará a los niños de Donbass acceso a la educación.

Imagina qué horror: ¡los niños de Donetsk no se sentarán en los sótanos, sino que Irán a las escuelas! La peor pesadilla para Washington!


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ojete, dedo, tonto.



Ten cuidao con el chinote,que viene de hacer la mamada mañanera al hijoPutin y está mas que descosio.......


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Bueno, también es verdad que eso significa que los rusos no se van ya de allí…se van a quedar. Es una mala señal para la OTAN…


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> El problema es la cantidad inmensa de subhumanos con CIs bajos que no saben hacer otra cosa que derrochar los recursos para su propia autocomplacencia o por las estupidas reglas sociales autoimpuestas por efecto imitación. Con un poco de cabeza, planificación y dedicación se pueden aprovechar los recursos del planeta de forma que todos puedan vivir de forma agradable y medianamente sostenible



Un sistema que cree en el crecimiento infinito (el cual no existe) y que fomenta el consumo descontrolado (con aspectos como la obsolescencia programada convertidos en el pan nuestro de cada día)... Tarde o temprano tiene que petar. Y lo está haciendo.


----------



## Sonico (25 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Lo está haciendo muy bien Pedro ¿verdad? que ardor guerrero.
> 
> Como sois los mercenarios, todo el COVID de escudero de Ayuso dándole leña a Pedrito y ahora toca alabarlo.
> 
> La verdad es que es gracioso veros… ¿estás pluriempleado o ha decretado tregua la jefa en el tema de Ucrania?



Eso te pasa por no entender a los librepensantes.
En tu mundo botijo no cabe nada más.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 'como tú', camarada, 'como tú'. Menos mal que recibiste una buena educación franquista, si llegas a estudiar ahora sería imposible admirarse de tus dislates.



Una buena razón como cualquier otra para tener en cuenta al bueno de Zhu.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, también es verdad que eso significa que los rusos no se van ya de allí…se van a quedar. Es una mala señal para la OTAN…



Como era? Fuck Eu? Pues fuck NATO


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*El oficial político del 114º regimiento de fusileros motorizados, Ussuriysk, el Mayor Pavel Apanovich, fue eliminado como ocupante en Ucrania.
¡Equivalente a un comisario del Ejército Rojo.*


En Rusia son tan demócratas que necesitan oficiales políticos en el ejército, reminiscencias de la URSS y restos comunistas.

Wikipedia: Oficial político; oficial nombrado por un partido político para controlar la fidelidad de una unidad militar. Un comisario político, o politruk, es un oficial militar designado por un gobierno para supervisar la fidelidad de una unidad militar al respectivo régimen.

Suena a profesión de riesgo por tiro en la espalda.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Los intentos de las autoridades del Partido Democrático Progresista de Taiwán de buscar la "independencia#Taiwan " solicitando el apoyo de fuerzas externas no impedirán el camino de China hacia la reunificación nacional, dijo el jueves el portavoz continental Ma Xiaoguang.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ten cuidao con el chinote,que viene de hacer la mamada mañanera al hijoPutin y está mas que descosio.......



Tiene sus días. Pero no es de Putin, es del Oso Yogui.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como era? Fuck Eu? Pues fuck NATO




En estos 4 segundos y en estas 3 fotos, están resumido en Zip y rar








File:Fuck the EU.oga - Wikimedia Commons







commons.m.wikimedia.org





Darle al play 










File:Fuck the EU (full phone call).oga - Wikimedia Commons







commons.m.wikimedia.org




Todo lo que sucedió y sucederá

Abstenerse dummies


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Lo veremos????


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo veremos????



Deseando la muerte de gente, ¿eh? Ya lo pagarás, porque esas cosas existen.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## piru (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En estos 4 segundos y en estas 3 fotos, están resumido en Zip y rar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay alguna transcripción en español por algún sitio?


----------



## Rantamplum (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo veremos????



Deja de hacer el ridículo , anda


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Deseando la muerte de gente, ¿eh? Ya lo pagarás, porque esas cosas existen.



A ver explicate jomio...que cosas????? vá por el hijoPutin


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



No es de extrañar el temor Usano, saben del poder que durante 8 años de arduo adoctrinamiento inculcaron en la mente de los jóvenes en las escuelas. 

Los jóvenes son el futuro y Rusia debe cambiar inmediatamente esa forma de pensar a los jóvenes de los territorios liberados.

Considerando que salió alrededor del un 30% de la población por la guerra, siendo muchos de edad escolar y cuya escolarización en los paises de acogida no tendrá ese componente ideológico de odio y que casi todos los jóvenes adoctrinados que quedaron están enrolados en el ejercito con pocas perspectivas de sobrevivir al conflicto, los usanos ven como todos estos años de lavado de cerebro pueden irse al garete.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver explicate jomio...que cosas????? vá por el hijoPutin



Me refiero a que con esas cosas ni se juega ni se frivoliza. Lo digo en serio.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo , anda



Anda y no disimules joio...a que te apeteceria ver al hijoPutin en ese estado???????


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me refiero a que con esas cosas ni se juega ni se frivoliza. Lo digo en serio.



@rejon es subnormal, ¿no ve el tipo de insultos que utiliza? seguro que postea desde un centro protegido para Downs.


----------



## Arturo Pérez-Reverte (25 Ago 2022)

Impertérrito con el Kalashnikov en las manos a través de las calles de Sarajevo, inolvidable. Me pilla hoy joven y estaba en Kiev saltando entre metralla y cubata en mano.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon es subnormal, ¿no ve el tipo de insultos que utiliza? seguro que postea desde un centro protegido para Downs.



Como el Sanatorio Marítimo...


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Ago 2022)

Encontré este análisis leyendo por ahí, solo el tiempo le dará la razón o no...

*Cinco razones por las que Ucrania no sobrevivirá este invierno

*

Después de la declaración de Shoigu de que el NMD está avanzando a un ritmo tal que minimiza las pérdidas, y también después de que no solo Scott Ritter, sino también otros representantes de los círculos militares occidentales digan abiertamente que Ucrania no solo no podrá ganar, pero y tiene ya perdido: tiene sentido estimar cuánto tiempo llevará el país 404, ya que V.V. Putin, perderá la condición de Estado, y por qué.


En mi opinión, Ucrania no sobrevivirá este invierno.


Podría pasar el invierno. Pero no hasta la primavera.


Las razones de esto son las siguientes:


1. Militar. La lucha por parte de Rusia se basa en la estrategia de desgaste del enemigo. El agotamiento técnico ya se ha instalado; las escasas entregas de armas occidentales lejos de cubrir las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante la NMD, se destruyó tal cantidad de armas y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que supera cuantitativamente todo lo que los países europeos de la OTAN tenían a su disposición. Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania prácticamente no tiene municiones para los restos de los sistemas pesados soviéticos. Los recursos de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también se están agotando: la mayor parte del personal capacitado ha sido eliminado, las pérdidas de personal son monstruosas y crecen cada día. Contar con las míticas 10.000 personas que se están formando en algún lugar de occidente es sencillamente ridículo:


Lo que es especialmente importante es que Occidente se enfrenta a un hecho completamente inesperado para él: las capacidades de producción disponibles de los países de la OTAN no permiten no solo suministrar a Ucrania la cantidad necesaria de armas allí, sino también simplemente reponer sus propios arsenales. después de armas y equipo militar "de disponibilidad" o "de almacenamiento". En los Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, prometen compensar a los Stingers transferidos solo después de un año y medio. Los alemanes ya están diciendo que no pueden asegurar más suministros. En el último tramo, Estados Unidos ya está manejando obuses antiguos de 105 mm, porque no solo los "tres ejes", sino también los obuses más antiguos de 155 mm se han elegido al máximo (también debe dejar algo para usted).


2. Económico. A Ucrania ya no le queda prácticamente nada de lo que se puede llamar una economía. La producción cayó bruscamente tanto por las pérdidas territoriales como por la escasez de electricidad (de hecho, no hay escasez, sino precisamente porque muchos consumidores industriales han desaparecido o se han detenido). A esto se suma la escasez de personal, provocada no tanto por la movilización de hombres aptos como por la huida de una parte importante de la población al extranjero. Bueno, no hay razón para esperar que este invierno los ucranianos tengan algo para calentarse y encontrar algo para comer. El grano se exporta a un ritmo acelerado (¿cómo no recordar el Imperio Ruso a fines del siglo XIX?).


No hay ninguna razón por la que no vaya a ocurrir una catástrofe humanitaria en Ucrania este invierno. Además, si por alguna razón no hubiera sucedido, en el contexto de una catástrofe humanitaria inevitable en varios países de la UE, esto habría causado una hostilidad extrema hacia el país 404.


3. Financiero. Ucrania vive de emisiones no garantizadas y préstamos occidentales. La ayuda financiera proporcionada por Occidente al país, en primer lugar, no es irrevocable ni gratuita, y en segundo lugar, se utiliza principalmente para "recortar" dentro de los países que la brindan.


4. Internacional. Ucrania ya le ha costado caro a Occidente, especialmente a Europa. Todavía es agosto y las tensiones sociales en los países de la UE han aumentado significativamente, y hasta tal punto que los gobiernos han comenzado a desmoronarse. El colapso de la economía de la UE es comparable en ritmo al de Ucrania. El inicio de la temporada de calefacción llevará a la desesperación a una parte notoria de la población de los países más grandes de Europa, los que fueron, por cierto, los más prósperos y ricos. Y como saben, no es la pobreza objetiva de la población lo que conduce a disturbios internos y levantamientos revolucionarios, sino una fuerte caída en los niveles de vida. Las empresas de los países europeos ya han comenzado a expresar en voz alta su descontento por el hecho de que que en realidad lo están matando con propósitos completamente vagos en un país que no le interesa a nadie. La población de los países previamente prósperos de Europa este invierno muy bien puede enfrentarse no solo al frío, sino también al hambre, algo que no se ha conocido durante muchas décadas.


5. Información. En el campo de la información de Occidente, ya se nota el cansancio de Ucrania. Y en la nariz están las elecciones en varios países, y las más importantes, clave, serán en noviembre en los Estados Unidos. Independientemente de su resultado, durante algún tiempo (según mis estimaciones, de tres meses a infinito), Estados Unidos no estará a la altura de la política exterior. Fuertemente no está a la altura de la política exterior. La situación allí se calienta cada semana, y más del 50% de la población, según las últimas encuestas, cree que es posible una segunda guerra civil en el país.


Entonces, ¿qué podemos esperar este otoño/invierno?


A. Reducir el suministro de armas y equipo militar a Ucrania por parte de EE. UU. y la UE. Bueno, no habrá nada que suministrar. Solo una basura completa. Cualquier técnica compleja requiere personal cualificado y formado. ¿Y cuándo cocinarlo? Esto es al menos seis meses, de lo contrario será como con los cañones autopropulsados alemanes, que fallan en cuestión de días debido a un mantenimiento no calificado. En términos de tiempo, hasta finales de este año, pero no antes.


B. Reducción del apoyo político estadounidense a Ucrania. Comenzarán los llamados a Rusia sobre una tregua con "fines humanitarios". Me parece que Occidente ya no habla de la victoria y el regreso de Crimea y Donbass. No engordar, estar vivo. Aquí, por supuesto, un Zelensky vivo será un gran obstáculo. El proceso parece haber comenzado ya. En términos de tiempo, es de vital importancia que Estados Unidos logre una tregua antes de las elecciones. Entonces se podrá decir que los demócratas presionaron a Rusia y asustaron a Putin con las próximas entregas de varios contenedores de chatarra de los almacenes.


C. Pérdida de interés en Ucrania en países clave de la UE debido a problemas económicos, sociales y políticos internos. Es posible que los gobiernos de Alemania y Francia sean demolidos, con elecciones anticipadas. Como mínimo, la terminación del apoyo político a Ucrania (aunque, a juzgar por las declaraciones de los políticos europeos, entienden que la pérdida de Ucrania tendrá un significado existencial para Occidente, pero uno quiere vivir). En términos de tiempo, con el inicio del clima frío (y si Estados Unidos comienza a pedir una tregua antes de eso, incluso antes, porque no tendría sentido apoyar 404 si Estados Unidos deja de hacerlo).


G. Colapso progresivo del estado ucraniano en el contexto del colapso de la economía. La gente simplemente no estará a la altura de la política y la guerra, la gente tendrá que sobrevivir. Llamar a terbats será casi imposible. La deserción del frente, ya expresada, será masiva. Durante algún tiempo, las autoridades aún podrán culpar de los problemas internos del país al "agresor" y la "guerra". El 20-25 por ciento de la población ya ha huido del no estado. ¿Quién dijo que todos los restantes están listos para defender este no estado en detrimento de sus intereses personales? En teoría, incluso las protestas antigubernamentales son posibles, especialmente por parte de quienes desertaron de los batallones militares con las armas en la mano.


¿Qué se puede hacer para exacerbar estas tendencias?


- Más cerca del invierno, finalmente se cortó el suministro de energía a Europa. Sin los portadores de energía rusos, la UE no sobrevivirá este invierno (el próximo puede que sí);


- Más cerca del invierno, cortar el suministro a Ucrania de cualquier fuente de energía (energía, electricidad). Y lidiar con la destrucción de la infraestructura energética en este país;


- tan pronto como se note la tendencia a perder interés en la información sobre Ucrania (aproximadamente en octubre) - finalmente cortar la televisión e Internet en Ucrania. Y encárgate de transmitir al país incluso desde potentes transmisores de radio DV/SV. En la URSS sabían cómo hace cien años.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Pues al final el supuesto ataque de represalia y/o por el día de la independencia ha quedado en un misil contra un tren que asesinó a civiles, ¿no?

Es un poco incomprensible. Casi parecería que Rusia empieza a racionar los misiles.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Ago 2022)

El psicópata, asesino en serie de Boris sigue sus andanzas, ojala, la historia lo juzgue por que el tribunal de la Haya dudo que lo haga.

*Boris Johnson makes surprise visit to Ukraine to convince Zelensky not to negotiate*

Fuente: Sputnik Internacional.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> @rejon es subnormal, ¿no ve el tipo de insultos que utiliza? seguro que postea desde un centro protegido para Downs.



Que.... chinote ,te ha gustao la mamada matinal que le has hecho al hijoPutin?????que pena y asco das.....


----------



## cuartosinascensor (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya 3* guerra mundial paco de mierda, aquí hablamos de miles de muertos y parece el fin del mundo, en la 2° guerra mundial hubo muchísimos millones de muertos.
Las guerras ya no son lo que eran.
Por poner un ejemplo, en 1.707 en Almansa , pueblo de Albacete, hubo una batalla en la que en 1 solo día murieron 5.000 soldados.
Nos asustamos ahora por lo de Ucrania? Vamos, no me jodas, guerras ha habido siempre.

Cuando en 1 solo día palmen en combate 5.000 ucranianos o 5.000 rusos ya estaremos hablando de una batalla al nivel de la de un pueblo de Albacete en 1.707.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Arturo Pérez-Reverte dijo:


> Impertérrito con el Kalashnikov en las manos a través de las calles de Sarajevo, inolvidable. Me pilla hoy joven y estaba en Kiev saltando entre metralla y cubata en mano.



Hombre, un clon de Alatriste, hasta dice las mismas soplapolleces que el original.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Lo de Alemania tiene guasa pero lo de España y Francia es muy lamentable. Sobre todo Francia que puede tener el mejor ejército de Europa.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

Vladimir Putin firmó un decreto que aumenta el número de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en 137.000 hasta 1,15 millones de militares.

La dotación total del personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia se establece en 2.039 millones de personas.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Rantamplum (25 Ago 2022)

El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída


El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.



www.eleconomista.es





Se ve que la OTAN va ganando en todos los frentes ...


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

comparación de ISIS y Ucrania Este es un claro paralelo a la destrucción de la historia, desafortunadamente. El ISIS y los ucranianos son similares cuando destruyen el legado de generaciones de la manera más bárbara posible, patrocinadas ambas por la "sociedad civilizada occidental"


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

¡Hacia Lemberg!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como picolero de guardia me gustaría resaltar este comentario por que en el fondo de todo ESTO ES LO QUE ESTÁ EN JUEGO DE VERDAD.



Ese es el debate de fondo... no podemos seguir creciendo de forma infinita en un planeta finito... y todo parece indicar que hemos llegado a los limites del crecimiento


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Hacia Lemberg!



Estoy en SANA y no leo nada del tema...


----------



## Señor X (25 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Vaya 3* guerra mundial paco de mierda, aquí hablamos de miles de muertos y parece el fin del mundo, en la 2° guerra mundial hubo muchísimos millones de muertos.
> Las guerras ya no son lo que eran.
> Por poner un ejemplo, en 1.707 en Almansa , pueblo de Albacete, hubo una batalla en la que en 1 solo día murieron 5.000 soldados.
> Nos asustamos ahora por lo de Ucrania? Vamos, no me jodas, guerras ha habido siempre.
> ...



Se te ha olvidado un detalle. Un pequeño detalle que hace incomparable las muertes de antes, con las de ahora:

... redoble de tambores...

Condiciones sanitarias y equipo médico.

Lo que antes te mataba, ya no. Antes un simple corte te enviaba al otro barrio, o en el mejor de los casos, una amputación. Hoy son unos antibióticos y a las dos semanas ya estás combatiendo otra vez. Y puedes tener decenas de esas heridas que antes que te mandaban al cementerio.

Hoy, para matar, hay matarlo bien, tiene que ser mortal de verdad. Ese es el famoso ratio 1:3 o 1:4.

Cuanto mejor equipo médico y conocimientos tengan los propios soldados para dar primeros auxilios, menos muertes hay. Bajas tendrán, pero muertes, pocas.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## cuartosinascensor (25 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado un detalle. Un pequeño detalle que hace incomparable las muertes de antes, con las de ahora:
> 
> ... redoble de tambores...
> 
> ...



Correcto, la medicina hace 300 años no es la de ahora.
Ni la letalidad de las armas tampoco.
Pero en la 2° guerra mundial la atención sanitaria era bastante mejor que en 1.707 y hubo millones y millones de muertos.
Y supongo que los 5.000 muertos en un día no fueron precisamente por infecciones. Una infección tarda varios días en matarte, no te mueres el primer día.


----------



## Elimina (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En estos 4 segundos y en estas 3 fotos, están resumido en Zip y rar
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Me congratula mirar esta tierna fotgrafía, porque me hace recordar un evento que viví en la infancia y querría compartir con todos ustedes desde la wikipedo:



> La *galleta maría*2 (en inglés: _Marie biscuit_) es un tipo de galleta dulce muy consumida en países de Europa, América y en otros como India, Pakistán, Sudáfrica o Australia. Fueron creadas en Londres en 18743 por Peek Freans, una empresa inglesa de galletas*, para conmemorar el matrimonio entre la Gran duquesa María Aleksándrovna de Rusia y el príncipe Alfredo I de Sajonia-Coburgo-Gotha, hijo de la Reina Victoria.**4*



Buen provecho


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Probablemente pero que pinta la foto de ese tio en el bar?


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Qué bien se lo monta Francia, ¿no?. Muy grande y rica, y rodeada por países con más refugiados.


----------



## Elimina (25 Ago 2022)

Cuando alguien responde a rejon me da escalofríos, porque me recuerda a Biden saludando a su amigo invisible...


----------



## Adriano II (25 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado un detalle. Un pequeño detalle que hace incomparable las muertes de antes, con las de ahora:
> 
> ... redoble de tambores...
> 
> ...



Cierto pero hay otro detalle

Antiguamente los soldados eran "chusma" para los oficiales, campesinos analfabetos cuya vida no valía nada y que mataran a 10.000 en un día de batalla no les hacía ni pestañear

Incluso estaba prohibido disparar a los oficiales pq claro estos ya eran "otra cosa" (sabías que el ejército enemigo aplicaba la misma regla)


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



"Prefieren"?

Te irás a la frontera más cercana, no?

Joder, subir el nivel, porque....


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación cada día que pasa asistimos a casos kafkianos, como soldados intentando derribar un drone a pedradas en Taiwán…debe ser una nueva arma secreta de la OTAN…



Lo interesante del asunto, es que les han dado órdenes de no disparar contra nada. Ya ves que poco les cuesta dispararle al dron, pero lo deben tener prohibido para no escalar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Correcto, la medicina hace 300 años no es la de ahora.
> Ni la letalidad de las armas tampoco.
> Pero en la 2° guerra mundial la atención sanitaria era bastante mejor que en 1.707 y hubo millones y millones de muertos



Efectivamente, como te enganchen con esto vas dao…si sobrevives no vuelves al frente ni loco..


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es el esquema de Siria, tanto la OTAN como los rusos repiten la misma estrategia.
> 
> Resumiendo, Rusia se quedará un trozo de territorio ucraniano y la OTAN el resto.



Con la particularidad de que, lo de Siria, fu en un ensayo y entrenamiento
de lo que tenían pensado para Ucrania. Ahora lo están aplicando y puliendo.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hay alguna transcripción en español por algún sitio?



Te lo busco 

Pero ahorratelo, solo con que sepas quién es el marido de Nuland deberías entender hasta inglés 



Por cierto días antes del levantamiento de sri Lanka visitó el país 

Esta vez se ahorro dar pistas con bolsas llenas de bollicaos


----------



## Teuro (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Leyendo ese informe, podemos darnos cuenta de que en dos-tres décadas nos vamos a quedar sin uranio.



Lo de ponerse a construir ahora mismo centrales nucleares como locos que estarán operativas en 15 años es tan absurdo como la construcción de las plantas de ciclo combinado en la década de los 90/00. Hay que buscar fuentes de energía a las que no se lancen todos como locos, que luego no habrá y se pelearán por ellas.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado un detalle. Un pequeño detalle que hace incomparable las muertes de antes, con las de ahora:
> 
> ... redoble de tambores...
> 
> ...




Hijo de la gran puta

Cuántas pautas de ARNm llevas apretadas HDLGP









Los yanomami, los humanos con mayor variedad de bacterias


El análisis del microbioma de un grupo de indios amazónicos sin contacto previo con el hombre blanco muestra además que han desarrollado resistencia a los antibióticos



elpais.com





HDLGPx2








3ª causa de muerte en EEUU: «efectos adversos de los medicamentos»


En EE.UU. los efectos adversos son ya la tercera causa de muerte, detrás del infarto de miocardio y el cáncer; y por encima de la diabetes, las enfermedades pulmonares, ictus y los accidentes de …




biopolitica.net





Tú también eres de los que piensas que la edad media en 1492 eran 30 años 

HDLGP


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Probablemente pero que pinta la foto de ese tio en el bar?



Esta a punto de colapsar de carajillos


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Hacia Lemberg!



¿Tendrán qué ve las incorporaciones novorrusas?
Porque ahí ya sale otro cuerpo de ejercito...


----------



## Charidemo (25 Ago 2022)

En todo caso de belmontes. Escribamos con propiedad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

El otro día pasaron helicópteros rusos cerca de todas las bases de ocupación yankee en Siria, debían estar eligiendo el objetivo. Parece un aviso para alguien…


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Otra trinchera tomada, otra masacre de ucranianos por el fascista judio de Zelensky.
t.me/Slavyangrad/6335


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Probablemente pero que pinta la foto de ese tio en el bar?



Que lo compara con comentarios paco.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pero que a Zelensky le hagan un "Ceaușescu" en vez de dejarle escapar para disfrutar de lo robado.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Ago 2022)

Calentando el partido en la Cashba de Argel. La madre que lo parió.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el Estado Mayor Ruso no están muy contentos, porque temen que las fuerzas
armadas de Ucrania no puedan aguantar hasta las puertas del invierno. No está previsto...

Y es que los tiempos de Putin son inescrutables: Ucrania es el punto de apoyo de Rusia
para mover al imperio con la fuerza del invierno... 
He dicho.


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

No pasará nada.
Vamos a salir más fuertes.


----------



## Epicii (25 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Vamos a salir más fuertes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167876



Sigue el exitoso plan europeo para combatir a Rusia, pronto 1 Euro=1 Rublo


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Sigue el exitoso plan europeo para combatir a Rusia, pronto 1 Euro=1 Rublo



Es que somos unos maestros de las fintas económicas.


----------



## Snowball (25 Ago 2022)

Piratas del artico(del frío q van a pasar)


*Half Of UK Households Will Be In Fuel-Poverty By January*

As many as half of British households may be facing fuel poverty because of the inexorable rise in energy prices, EDF, the French utility that also has business in the UK, has warned.


> _*"When you look at the figures more than half of UK households will be in fuel poverty in January, meaning they will have to spend more than 10% of their disposable income on their energy bill," *Philippe Commaret, managing director of customers at EDF told a BBC TV program, as quoted by Energy Live news._


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Vídeo del día. Navarro Nicholas Stormy, un empleado borracho de la embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú, tras golpear el pavimento un par de veces, llegó milagrosamente vivo a las paredes de su embajada. A las 5 de la mañana, antes de que las traviesas piernas llevaran finalmente su frágil cuerpo al edificio de la Embajada, el ebrio representante de una superpotencia se cagó a conciencia en el barro. O bien trató de esconderse de los ojos de los policías rusos, que contemplaron la epopeya conmocionados, según los cánones de las películas "Commando" y "Predator", o bien tiene la costumbre de darse baños de barro por la mañana.

Un poco de la biografía chumazoide de Navarro. Nacido en California el 3 de noviembre de 1995, un marine de carrera entrenado en Quantico, Virginia. Ha sido oficial de seguridad en la Embajada de Estados Unidos desde 2021 (vigilando el perímetro exterior de la embajada).

Parece que lo que vemos en las imágenes son los marines estadounidenses recorriendo el territorio que se les ha encomendado. Durante las "rondas" Navarro se "cansó" tanto que sólo consiguió entrar en el edificio al segundo intento, desde la Plaza de los Héroes de Donbás. Antes de eso, luchó sin éxito con la entrada de la calle Maly Konyushchkovsky, que esta cerrada por la noche (brillante conocimiento del funcionamiento de las entradas del objeto encomendado).

Una de las caídas estuvo a punto de terminar en tragedia: Navarro tenía todas las posibilidades de golpear su cabeza contra el pavimento hasta morir y/o ser atropellado por un coche. En resumen, con defensores así, John Sullivan "puede dormir tranquilo".

En general, hay algo siniestro en el personal de la embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú. En primer lugar, el agregado naval de la misión diplomática de Moscú, el capitán de primera clase Dale Samuel, se enfrenta al símbolo de la Z. Ahora Navarro Stormi realiza actuaciones de suciedad matutina frente a una policía rusa atónita.

Esperamos con aprensión el desarrollo de la tendencia. Y le mantendremos informado con más vídeos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ago 2022)

He puesto un hilo en el principal para que rabien los otanistas un poquito:

Noticia: - Putin incrementa las fuerzas armadas de Rusia, en 150.000 personas. Más de 2 millones de personal militar actualmente.

Creo que el nuevo decreto ampliando las fuerzas armadas, implica que Rusia no se va a marchar ya de las nuevas zonas rusas de facto. Por lo que tendrá que desplegar a parte de su ejército allí, tanto en Jersón, como en Zaporiya, Jarkov y Odesa.

Y para eso necesita más soldados.


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Piratas del artico(del frío q van a pasar)
> 
> 
> *Half Of UK Households Will Be In Fuel-Poverty By January*
> ...



Lo realmente interesante de todo esto es que es solo el principio.

Si nos parecen precios descabellados, esperemos a ver como están en Abril de 2023...

¿Y si no bajan ya nunca?

¿Sabemos lo que significa, verdad?


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos bombardearon la Iglesia de la Santa Dormición del Monasterio de San Nicolás-Vasyliv en Nikolske - La sede de la unidad militar de la República Popular de Donetsk

Según testigos presenciales, el bombardeo tuvo lugar justo durante el sacramento de la Santa Unción. Afortunadamente, nadie resultó herido. El cuartel general del TerO de la DNR añadió que el territorio del monasterio es sistemáticamente bombardeado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Esta es otra confirmación de que nada es sagrado para los "defensores" de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Un vídeo de un convoy de las AFU que fue destruido ayer por el Iskander de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
El principal impacto fue en los vagones con personal, pero algunas de las plataformas con vehículos de reabastecimiento, que no fueron alcanzadas por la explosión, sobrevivieron. Hay que entender que los vagones estaban llenos de reservistas, la mayoría de los cuales murieron al instante.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Te lo busco
> 
> Pero ahorratelo, solo con que sepas quién es el marido de Nuland deberías entender hasta inglés
> 
> ...



Es para circularlo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

La OTAN ha estado, persistentemente, tratando de cazar a Rusia y eso es lo que sigue haciendo.
por eso no es casualidad que las divertidas bandadas de trolls de la OTAN estén constantemente 
cuestionando la moderación, lentitud y torpeza de Rusia. Casi exigen que Rusia comprometa todo
y avance más rápidamente.

Claro que, los rusos. saben que la verdadera lucha no es aquella en la que la pobre infantería muere
o queda mutilada de por vida, en las esteparias tierras fronterizas del Mar Negro, sino una contienda
con mas fundamento en la que el mundo está obligado a aprender que el Imperio, que ha dejado sus 
garras en todas partes, ya no puede conseguir lo que quiere.

Es un hecho simple, casi increíble, que se ha manifestado en los últimos años, sobre todo en Siria y, 
antes, en Georgia. Eso de "hacer lo que manda el gran hombre blanco de Washington". O prepárate 
para un viaje muy accidentado", se acabó. Rusia ha demostrado no sólo que el Imperio es débil, 
sino que su debilidad trasluce en sus vanidosas presunciones.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

El control sobre Hryhorovka (dirección Seversk) no está confirmado. Tanto fuentes ucranianas como rusas informan regularmente de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ataques en la zona de Hryhorivka.

_Hablando de la diversidad de topónimos en Ucrania.
Sólo en la región de Donetsk, por ejemplo, hay seis asentamientos de Grigorovka. En Ucrania hay unos cincuenta asentamientos con el mismo nombre.
Así que estaba seguro de que las fuerzas aliadas ocuparon Grigorovka en la dirección norte ya el 2 de agosto. Pero después de una breve investigación resultó que habíamos liberado otros de los cincuenta Grigorovka ucranianos, porque en la dirección norte la línea del frente corre a lo largo de la línea Belogorivka-Verkamenka.
Bueno, está bien, tomaremos este y todos los demás._









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Putin, mediante su decreto, aumentó el tamaño de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
Anteriormente había 1.902.758, de los cuales 1.013.628 eran militares.
Ahora serán 2.039.758, incluidos 1.150.628 militares.

Un paso en la dirección correcta. Las nuevas realidades político-militares exigen un aumento del ejército. Y supongo que este no es el último aumento del tamaño del ejército en los próximos años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los cuadricópteros de la empresa china DJI no sólo han demostrado su eficacia en la defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, sino que también podrían ser útiles en caso de hostilidades en el Estrecho de Taiwán para corregir los disparos de artillería del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) sobre las posiciones e instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas taiwanesas en las islas.

Esta vez se ha publicado otro vídeo de un dron DJI Air 2S que se dirige en picado hacia las islas Jinmen, donde hay unidades taiwanesas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Sobre los ataques de ayer a los campos de aviación. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

1. Dos (1 Su-24 y 1 Su-27) y cinco aviones de combate fueron destruidos y dañados en el aeródromo de Mirgorod. Los vehículos pertenecían a la 831ª brigada de aviación táctica. También murieron unas 30 personas.
2. 3 aviones de combate fueron destruidos en un aeródromo de Dnipropetrovsk.

El mando de las AFU confirmó ayer las pérdidas en la matriz de Mirgorod (también hubo pérdidas de personal y de vehículos de ruedas), pero guardó silencio sobre qué misiles X-22 fueron destruidos exactamente. También guarda silencio sobre las pérdidas en la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Vamos a salir más fuertes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167876



Terrible ostia para importar cualquier mierda, para exportar quizas beneficie?
Pero con los costos de produccion cualquier beneficio que tenga eso y teniendo en cuenta que ahora hay que importar las materias primas mas y mas caras ...


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*Rusia lleva más de 700 aviones y helicópteros de combate a la frontera ucraniana - mando de las AFU*
_
Rusia ha concentrado alrededor de las fronteras ucranianas más de 400 aviones y unos 360 helicópteros de combate. El portavoz del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas, Yuriy Ignat, lo dijo con preocupación.
"Hay un grupo de aviones rusos -más de 400 aviones de combate- alrededor de nuestras fronteras. También hay 360 helicópteros, de los cuales más de 150 son de ataque, como el Ka-52"_, dijo.
Ignat también añadió que el ejército ruso utiliza constantemente la aviación para atacar las instalaciones de las AFU, así como para el reconocimiento y la detección. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los habitantes de la región de Kherson y de la parte liberada de la región de Zaporizhzhya sufren cortes de electricidad

"No hay electricidad en Kherson y en algunas localidades de la región. El suministro de agua y las comunicaciones móviles se han interrumpido parcialmente", dijo a Interfax un residente local de Kherson Oblast. Además, según Volodymyr Leontyev, jefe de la administración del distrito de la ciudad de Novokakhivka, no hay suministro eléctrico en la ciudad, pero desconoce las razones. En la región de Zaporizhzhya, se observan problemas con la electricidad en Melitopol y Energodar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Rusia se atribuye el ataque con 25 muertos en una estación de tren de Ucrania


Seis misiles golpearon un pueblo ferroviario el día en el que se conmemoraban los 31 años de la independencia del país. Moscú asegura que su objetivo era un convoy de soldados




elpais.com


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Terrible ostia para importar cualquier mierda, para exportar quizas beneficie?



¿Qué vamos a exportar?
¿Ideología de ser tontos del culo?


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Resulta que el "discriminado ataque contra un tren civil" ucraniano, no era tan civil ...
Seguramente haya mas de 100 de muertos militares ucranianos, un Iskander en un tren en movimiento ...


----------



## Treefrog (25 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Piratas del artico(del frío q van a pasar)
> 
> 
> *Half Of UK Households Will Be In Fuel-Poverty By January*
> ...



Toma esa Putin, en el autodenominado primer mundo industrializado llegamos a la cúspide del desarrollo en 2022 con la mitad de la población no pudiendo permitirse algo tan básico como la energía.
Lo que vale para Cuba, Zimbawe o las Islas Vanuatu, vale para UK también, cuando hay que subsidiar a más de la mitad de la población,es que el sistema colapsó.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Qué vamos a exportar?
> ¿Ideología de ser tontos del culo?



Alemania exporta coches y alguna mierda mas


----------



## Treefrog (25 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Qué vamos a exportar?
> ¿Ideología de ser tontos del culo?



Los eficaces y seguros productos de BioNTech , nos los van a quitar de las manos.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear la zona de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y Enerhodar - se produjo un incendio

Los residentes locales también informaron de problemas con la electricidad como resultado del bombardeo. Los servicios de emergencia ya han comenzado a extinguir el fuego.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es para circularlo.











Audio filtrado revela vergonzosa conversación de embajador de EEUU en Ucrania


Una conversación entre un funcionario de Departamento de Estado y el embajador de Estados Unidos en Ucrania que fue publicada en YouTube reveló un vergonzoso intercambio sobre la estrategia de Washington para un cambio político en el país, incluido un insulto a la Unión...




www.reuters.com





Si necesitas más

Pide


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Alemania exporta coches y alguna mierda mas



Me temo que si el € sigue depreciándose, los Krauts vuelven al marco y allá nos las compongamos los PIGS.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

La 'venganza' de Putin: 25 muertos en una estación de tren el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania


El bombardeo sobre Chaplyne, donde hay más de 50 heridos, sería la particular 'vendetta' rusa tras el asesinato con un coche bomba de Darya Dugina.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La 'venganza' de Putin: 25 muertos en una estación de tren el Día de la Independencia de Ucrania
> 
> 
> El bombardeo sobre Chaplyne, donde hay más de 50 heridos, sería la particular 'vendetta' rusa tras el asesinato con un coche bomba de Darya Dugina.
> ...



Los tipicos trenes civiles ucranianos con camiones militares a remolque


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

El equipo Uragan MLRS trabaja en memoria de Daria Dugina.
Dasha será recordada y vengada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Se elevan a 25 los muertos en el ataque ruso contra una estación de tren en Dnipropetrovsk


"Un niño de 11 años murió bajo los escombros de una casa, otro niño de 6 años murió en un automóvil cerca de la estación de tren", ha afirmado la oficina presidencial, Kyrylo Tymoshenko




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Se elevan a 25 los muertos en el ataque ruso contra una estación de tren en Dnipropetrovsk
> 
> 
> "Un niño de 11 años murió bajo los escombros de una casa, otro niño de 6 años murió en un automóvil cerca de la estación de tren", ha afirmado la oficina presidencial, Kyrylo Tymoshenko
> ...



Porque pones la misma noticia dos veces de dos periodicos bot de mierda


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Tampoco se debería caer en es nihilismo que parecen practicar los geoestrategas del SXX, el respeto a la palabra y a pricipios éticos básicos es necesario para evitar el caos y la ruina que provocan las constantes guerras y tensiones. La crisis de los misiles de Cuba se solucionó porque ambas partes respetaron un compromiso.



Por culpa de la Guerra Fría, muchos habitantes de Palomares tienen plutonio en sus huesos.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Suben a 25 los muertos en el ataque en una estación de Ucrania


En el ataque en Ucrania fallecieron dos niños: uno de once murió bajo los escombros de una casa y otro de seis perdió la vida en un coche




www.republica.com


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se ha desconectado completamente de la red eléctrica.*

La empresa ucraniana Enerhoatom ha declarado que los incendios en los vertederos de cenizas de la central térmica de Zaporizhzhya, situada junto a la central de Zaporizhzhya, han provocado el apagón. Nos gustaría señalar que anteriormente se produjeron incendios allí debido a los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Porque pones la misma noticia dos veces de dos periodicos bot de mierda



Te pica? Pues te rascas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación cada día que pasa asistimos a casos kafkianos, como soldados intentando derribar un drone a pedradas en Taiwán…debe ser una nueva arma secreta de la OTAN…











Un chimpancé derriba un drone en un zoo de Holanda


Un chimpancé derriba un drone en un zoo de Holanda




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Te pica? Pues te rascas.



Picarme que, si ya te he desmentido subnormal a sueldo


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Picarme que, si ya te he desmentido subnormal a sueldo



No proyectes, payaso.


----------



## coscorron (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El oficial político* del 114º regimiento de fusileros motorizados, Ussuriysk, el Mayor Pavel Apanovich, fue eliminado como ocupante en Ucrania.
> ¡Equivalente a un comisario del Ejército Rojo, su muerte es algo realmente bueno!



Das mucho asco con estos post... Y te lo han dicho muchos y muchas veces. Respeta a los muertos si te queda algo de decencia.


----------



## lapetus (25 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Ucrania no sobrevivirá este invierno



Ucrania va a fondo perdido. Los yanquis han metido mucha pasta y esperan recuperarla a futuro, suponiendo que puedan frackear el yacimiento del Donbass.
Ahora mismo lo que plantea Rusia es: sigo avanzando y te quedas sin nada, o negocias y te quedas al menos esto.
La que no aguanta el invierno es Alemania. Pero ahí la postura de USA es "que se jodan".



Alvin Red dijo:


> Boris Johnson makes surprise visit to Ukraine to convince Zelensky not to negotiate



El actor cocainómano está "ensandwichado". Los jefes le presionan para que no negocie, pero eso redunda en condiciones leoninas para los de abajo (en especial los milicianos). Por eso las purgas recientes. El hombre puede ser accidentado en cualquier momento tanto por la CIA por no obedecer, como por algún miliciano que esté hasta los huevos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ucrania va a fondo perdido. Los yanquis han metido mucha pasta y esperan recuperarla a futuro, suponiendo que puedan frackear el yacimiento del Donbass.
> Ahora mismo lo que plantea Rusia es: sigo avanzando y te quedas sin nada, o negocias y te quedas al menos esto.
> La que no aguanta el invierno es Alemania. Pero ahí la postura de USA es "que se jodan".
> 
> ...



La pasta la van a recuperar vendiendo armas a europa:








El Ejército apuesta por el F-35 de EE UU en vez del Eurofighter en una compra de 10.000 millones


El retraso del programa europeo FCAS obliga a buscar una alternativa para sustituir hasta 80 aviones de combate F-18




elpais.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Luna, dedo, tonto.



Bicicleta, cuchara, manzana. 






Versión española: Bicicleta, cuchara, manzana | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa Versión española titulado Bicicleta, cuchara, manzana. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Referencia para el último párrafo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Fosas Marianas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como el Sanatorio Marítimo...



@rejon es de lejos el CM más tonto de Burbuja.


----------



## Peineto (25 Ago 2022)

Es que se les encuentra hasta en la sopa, recopón.


----------



## lapetus (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> La pasta la van a recuperar vendiendo armas a europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con eso no da para cubrir la inversión que se hizo allí. Y aparte una Europa empobrecida no va a poder comprar muchas armas.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Con eso no da para cubrir la inversión que se hizo allí. Y aparte una Europa empobrecida no va a poder comprar muchas armas.



España lleva empobrecida 15 años y ahi estan planteandose gastar 10.000 millones en aviones que ni vuelan ...


----------



## cryfar74 (25 Ago 2022)

Rusia causa al menos 15 muertos y 50 heridos en Ucrania tras bombardear una estación de tren durante el Día de la Independencia


Zelenski ha denunciado el ataque durante su comparecencia telemática ante el Consejo General de la ONU



www.abc.es





Toda la historia del tren de civiles atacado ayer se desmorona cuando salió un video que contradice todo el asunto, el tren era militar y asi lo atestiguan las imágenes.

Si el tren llevaba equipo militar, los vagones de pasajeros necesariamente debían ser de tropas.







El ejército ruso destruyó un tren militar ucraniano en una estación de tren en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.

"Como resultado del impacto directo de un misil Iskander en un escalón militar en la estación de tren Chaplino en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, más de 200 militares de la reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y diez equipos militares fueron destruidos en el camino. a la zona de combate en Donbass", dice el informe.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

EEUU denuncia que Moscú trasladó a más de 1.000 niños ucranianos a Rusia para ser adoptados


El Instituto de Estudios de la Guerra asegura que ha tenido acceso a una publicación del Gobierno de Moscú, ahora eliminada, en la que se habla de este programa de adopción.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Zappa (25 Ago 2022)

Por si no estaba puesto por aquí:






Fiestón!!!:Central nuclear Zaporiyia acaba de ser desconectada de la red por primera vez en la historia


https://www.nacion.com/cables/la-central-nuclear-de-zaporiyia-desconectada-de-la/QTPHZH5TJZEW3FJZ6NYN4IBWK4/story/?outputType=amp-type




www.burbuja.info





¿Se viene ya el ataque nuclear?


----------



## amcxxl (25 Ago 2022)

Convoy en la estación Chaplino






El Ministerio de Defensa ruso comentó el lloriqueo de ayer de Zelensky sobre el "tren de la paz" sobre el que cayó el ataque con misiles rusos Iskander

. Se declaran más de 200 muertos por el enemigo. También se destruyeron 10 equipos.

Un poco más tarde, tras las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, apareció un video (ver aquí https://t.me/boris_rozhin/61362 )
de las consecuencias de un ataque a un tren, donde andenes con vehículos militares con ruedas, que, junto con los reservistas, viajaban a Donbass, son claramente visibles.

Los principales arribos cayeron precisamente sobre los vagones con personal, pero algunas de las plataformas con equipo de reabastecimiento automotriz no cayeron al epicentro de la explosión y sobrevivieron. Debe entenderse que los autos estaban repletos de reservistas, la mayoría de los cuales murieron instantáneamente. 

Por lo tanto, después de haber declarado alrededor de 22 muertos, la pandilla de Zelensky no tenía prisa por mostrar los cadáveres, porque tenían que ser sacados de los vagones de trenes militares quemados.

Esta es la mayor destrucción única de personal enemigo como resultado de un ataque a un ferrocarril desde el comienzo de la guerra. En términos de registros de pérdidas únicas, este episodio probablemente estará entre los diez primeros, aunque ciertamente es inferior a los resultados de los ataques al cuartel de la brigada 79 en Nikolaev y al centro de entrenamiento de Desna de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. , así como la destrucción de cuarteles con mercenarios en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky (en todos estos episodios murieron más de 300) 

Pero, en general, un golpe muy efectivo para el "día de la independencia". Toda la historia es un anuncio continuo de la letalidad del Iskander.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Johnson anuncia en Kiev el envío de 2.000 drones y misiles


Boris Johnson que ha viajado a Kiev anunció la entrega a Ucrania de un paquete adicional de 2.000 drones y misiles de seguimiento




www.republica.com


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Dinámica de la votación de la ONU

Kuleba dijo que los rusos "todavía no han comprendido su culpabilidad". Además, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores guardó silencio diplomático sobre los "éxitos" del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano en la ONU.

Ayer, el representante permanente de Ucrania ante la ONU, Kislitsa, dijo: 58 Estados miembros de la ONU apoyaron una resolución de condena de las acciones del ejército ruso en territorio ucraniano. 58 de 193, Karl‼

Recordemos que el 2 de marzo de 2022, la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó una resolución en la que exigía a Rusia que pusiera fin a su operación especial en Ucrania.

En ese momento, 141 Estados (73%) de 193, incluidos los Estados del Golfo, así como Brasil (BRICS) y Serbia, votaron a favor de la resolución.

La resolución de ayer no fue firmada por los serbios, ni por ninguno de los países BRICS, africanos o árabes. De América Latina, 2 países (Colombia y Guatemala) firmaron, el resto no.

Así, el 2 de marzo fue del 73%, ayer fue del 30%.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Fuerte incendio en Mariupol, parte de los distritos de la ciudad oscurecidos por el humo

El incendio comenzó en el distrito de Vostochny y siguió extendiéndose. La extinción se ve dificultada por la falta de agua en la ciudad y los fuertes vientos. El fuego se está extendiendo desde los juncos hasta la zona residencial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> @rejon es de lejos el CM más tonto de Burbuja.




No creo que sea tonto. Debe de tener síndrome de Asperger o algo similar. Quien haya conocido gente con una enfermedad de ese tipo sabe de que le hablo. Y lo digo, con el máximo de los respetos que me merece la gente que padece ese tipo de males, incluído este chaval
Por eso sería importante que sus padres controlasen el acceso del chico al ordenador, porque nunca se sabe que acaba escribiendo o que fotos está subiendo. Es que luego les cuesta un disgusto judicial. Es tanto por el bien del chaval como por el de ellos propio. Que Internet ya no es tan "libre" como antes, ni tan de incógnito, los que empezamos a peinar alguna cana lo sabemos, y nunca sabes quien te está leyendo.
Y al resto de los aquí por aquí pasamos, deberíamos ignorarlo, pero por el bien de la salud mental del chico, porque es un problema para esta gente que se retroalimenta en su obcecación si le haces caso.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Dos unidades de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya quedaron fuera de servicio tras un ataque ucraniano debido a la activación de la automatización; una unidad ya está operativa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Te pica? Pues te rascas.



Si quieres ver niños muertos busca noticias del Donbass, malnazido.


----------



## Peineto (25 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se ha desconectado completamente de la red eléctrica.*
> 
> La empresa ucraniana Enerhoatom ha declarado que los incendios en los vertederos de cenizas de la central térmica de Zaporizhzhya, situada junto a la central de Zaporizhzhya, han provocado el apagón. Nos gustaría señalar que anteriormente se produjeron incendios allí debido a los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Sería interesante ver hasta donde llega el apagón en Ukrania. ¿Alguien dispone de un mapa de la red eléctrica a mano?


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Sería interesante ver hasta donde llega el apagón en Ukrania. ¿Alguien dispone de un mapa de la red eléctrica a mano?



Ciudades del sur, han apagado 2 subestaciones en la central nuclear por seguridad.
La central nuclear genera e 25% de la electricidad ucraniana


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Reino Unido reduce a mínimos históricos las importaciones rusas y deja a cero sus compras de combustible


El volumen de las importaciones procedentes de Rusia adquiridas por Reino Unido se redujo el pasado mes...




www.europapress.es


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

Kiev califica de "mentira" informaciones rusas sobre 200 soldados muertos


Leópolis (Ucrania), 25 ago (EFE).- Ucrania calificó hoy de "mentira y propaganda" las informaciones procedentes de Moscú sobre la muerte de 200 soldados ucranianos en el ataque de ayer contra una estación de tren de la región ucraniana de Dnipropetrovsk. Es una "mentira más", procedente de un...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Las tropas rusas destruyen sistemáticamente los puntos de tiro de las AFU en la región de Kharkiv y avanzan.

Nuestros combatientes deben hacer avanzar la línea de contacto unos kilómetros más para que los lugareños evacuados puedan regresar a sus hogares. Denys Kulaga, corresponsal de iz.ru, mostró cómo nuestros soldados están destruyendo al enemigo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Si quieres ver niños muertos busca noticias del Donbass, malnazido.



No hace verlos muertos.
Hoy puede ver la herida en la pierna del niño que ha perdido a su madre y también han herido a su hermano. A partir de ahora el niño tendrá una perna ortopedica.

La foto era más dura que el video de los cerdos comiendose los cadaveres de los soldados ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Fosas Marianas?



No, esto es público.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Un resumen de la situación en el frente en un vídeo:

Otro grupo de kamikazes ucranianos avanza en un "contraataque".

Entre la fijación de la ubicación y la destrucción del enemigo se cuentan los minutos.

¿Por qué murieron?









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


>



joder qué coro de niños más feos


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (25 Ago 2022)

*Cuando un pais no es dueño de lo suyo...al ritmo de los globalistas entregando desde tu sueldo a tus armas.*

*España ultima otro envío de armamento a Ucrania: acorazados, misiles y munición

Defensa detalla los componentes que serán llevados en septiembre y recuerda al embajador ucraniano que la pasada semana ya se informó a Kiev. En la lista se incluye 1.000 toneladas de gasoil, uniformes y equipamientos*
















España ultima otro envío de armamento a Ucrania: acorazados, misiles y munición


Defensa detalla los componentes que serán llevados en septiembre y recuerda al embajador ucraniano que la pasada semana ya se informó a Kiev. En la lista se incluye 1.00




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Me gustaría describir la situación de las emisoras de radio en la región de Kaliningrado. No interferimos en las emisoras de radio de Estados no amigos: Lituania, Polonia, etc. EN ABSOLUTO. Emiten su propaganda en frecuencias como 93.0, 95.3, 95.7, 99.1, 99.5, 99.9, 102.3, 103.2, 104.8, 105.0, 105.7, 107.7. Casi todas estas frecuencias funcionan en el centro de Kaliningrado. ¿Por qué nuestro Estado no lucha contra ello? ¿Por qué no lanzamos nuestras radios en su territorio?

Tenemos el centro de radio 5, la mayor emisora de CB del MUNDO. Y no está funcionando. "Debido a la decisión adoptada por las autoridades reguladoras el 25.11.88 de poner fin a las interferencias de las emisoras de radio extranjeras a partir del 30 de noviembre de 1988, se desmantelaron 30 transmisores de onda corta en KORTPTS.

En la actualidad, el Radiocentro nº 5 está dotado de modernos equipos de transmisión de radio y es uno de los centros de transmisión más potentes y eficaces de la Federación Rusa.
Se trata del único centro de radiodifusión potente de Rusia, con capacidad para llegar a más de 200 millones de oyentes en Europa Oriental y Occidental. Funciona desde 1974.
Es la emisora de radio UHF más potente del mundo.

Considero necesario elevar la protesta pública y obtener una respuesta de Roskomnadzor y otros organismos estatales para interferir/poner en marcha sus emisoras de radio en frecuencias enemigas.

***

Enviado por un suscriptor









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Por si acaso, dejémoslo claro: el aumento de los efectivos regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en 137.000 unidades no tiene nada que ver con la movilización.

Es simplemente un aumento del tamaño de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Tranquilos, propietarios de patinetes eléctricos y amantes del frappe de frambuesa. Cuando sea el momento de empezar a tener miedo, nos aseguraremos de avisaros 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Rusia ha concentrado alrededor de las fronteras ucranianas más de 400 aviones y unos 360 helicópteros de combate. El portavoz del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas, Yuriy Ignat, lo dijo con preocupación.
> "Hay un grupo de aviones rusos -más de 400 aviones de combate- alrededor de nuestras fronteras. También hay 360 helicópteros, de los cuales más de 150 son de ataque, como el Ka-52"_, dijo.




Imposible !!, a mi me dijo un compañero en el foro que los rusos no tenían más aviones y que los pocos que les quedaban los destruyeron los HIMARS en el aeropuerto de Crimea.


----------



## rudeboy (25 Ago 2022)

Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los combates desde hace 2 meses por el control de dicha aldea.
Lo mismo en Pisky el avance sobre ese arrabal de Donetsk frenado por los ucranianos impidiendo tomar el pueblo al 100%
Ahora la propaganda rusa intenta vender supuestos avances hacia nikolaiev ya que el fracaso de la ofensiva por el norte hace que intenten vender victorias ante la opinión pública que ven como los ataques de misiles ucranianos destruyen a placer cualquier objetivo que se encuentre dentro de su radio de acción.
Pero el frente sur permanece inamovible pese a ser fuertemente bombardeado.
La guerra de trincheras pura y dura. Entramoa en la fase de 0 avances e intentar el desgaste a base de bombazos y misiles, ahora solo habrá movimientos en el frente económico, mientras Europa saldrá perjudicada USA intentará por todos los medios continuar, a favor medios ilimitados y una rotación del personal ucraniano por el frente mas de medio millón de hombres. A favor de Rusia, medios ilimitados gracias al apoyo de China pero imposibilidad de una movilización general que presumiblemente pondría en contra a la hasta ahora sumisa población rusa.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

Antes, la palabra clave para detectar a un idiota era "Ayuzo", ahora es "Globaliztaz"....


----------



## pegaso (25 Ago 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí, sentadito en el sofá.
> 
> Yo solo aconsejaba a un conforero de buena fe. Pero ya que te inmiscuyes...
> 
> Antes debo entender cuál es tu problema. Pero si me lo explicas mejor, aquí me tienes, que estoy hoy dadivoso. Aprovecha!



No necesito dadivosos.


----------



## 4motion (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Antes, la palabra clave para detectar a un idiota era "Ayuzo", ahora es "Globaliztaz"....



En cambio los chupapollas otanistas son igual de imbéciles que los amos a los que sirven .

Que efectivamente son globalistas. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
> Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los combates desde hace 2 meses por el control de dicha aldea.




Concuerdo que a nivel territorial esto está más parado que un patinete eléctrico cuando se le acaba la batería.

Sin embargo debes tener en cuenta que, militarmente, *la destrucción de equipos y personal* ES PARTE DE LA GUERRA !!

Y lo que parece bastante claro es que *no pasa día* en que los rusos no destruyan equipo y tropa ucraniana.

Salvo en el cuerno de la eterna abundancia, en algún momento a alguno de los contendientes se les acabará el equipo o las tropas... y allí todo cae como fichas de dominó.

Yo los veo a los rusos repitiendo el "_Siria style_", de golpes continuos y estratégicos... parecía que "no pasaba nada", *pero al final SI PASO.*

Lo que también queda claro es que Ucrania no parece en condiciones de retomar NADA. Lo que pierde, lo pierde y no lo recupera.

En tanto que los rusos van despacio, pero lo que toman no lo pierden.

En Siria pasó lo mismo. Tenlo presente.


----------



## Argentium (25 Ago 2022)

*El presidente Putin ordena un aumento de las fuerzas armadas de su país en 137.000 efectivos, es decir, alrededor del 10% – NBC*
17:06 || 25/08/2022


----------



## Abstenuto (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hay alguna transcripción en español por algún sitio?



Transcripción en inglés. Usa el traductor del browser y listo. O si no lo tienes, usa deepl.com

Ukraine crisis: Transcript of leaked Nuland-Pyatt call - BBC News


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

La hipocresía occidental sobre el asesinato de Darya Dugina es más sorprendente cuando comparamos su reacción al ataque a Salman Rushdie. Darya es llamada una "promotora de la guerra" e "hija de un ideólogo fascista", mientras que Rushdie, una defensora de las ideas liberales, es tratada como una víctima.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
> Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los combates desde hace 2 meses por el control de dicha aldea.
> Lo mismo en Pisky el avance sobre ese arrabal de Donetsk frenado por los ucranianos impidiendo tomar el pueblo al 100%
> Ahora la propaganda rusa intenta vender supuestos avances hacia nikolaiev ya que el fracaso de la ofensiva por el norte hace que intenten vender victorias ante la opinión pública que ven como los ataques de misiles ucranianos destruyen a placer cualquier objetivo que se encuentre dentro de su radio de acción.
> ...



Pisky esta tomado y desde ese punto y Krasnohorivka/Kasm'yanka servirá de pinza para tomar Advivka embolsándola.

Ahora se dedican a masacrar la segunda línea de defensa, más allá de Advivka, en lugar del frente donde se encuentra la primera por no estan consolidadas ni bien defendidas, mientras van flanqueando las defensas principales y de paso machando la linea principal.

Para estratega palillero de bar no me gana nadie.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El presidente Putin ordena un aumento de las fuerzas armadas de su país en 137.000 efectivos, es decir, alrededor del 10% – NBC*
> 17:06 || 25/08/2022



Lo mas probable es que simplemente se este regularizando la situación de los batallones de voluntarios y de mas, porque al menos hay 50 creados y esa gente no esta registrada formalmente en ningun sitio.
Lo mismo se puede decir de Wagner


----------



## rudeboy (25 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Concuerdo que a nivel territorial esto está más parado que un patinete eléctrico cuando se le acaba la batería.
> 
> Sin embargo debes tener en cuenta que, militarmente, *la destrucción de equipos y personal* ES PARTE DE LA GUERRA !!
> 
> ...



Los paralelismos con Siria son innegables, pero falta un factor fundamental en la ecuación. La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.
Los misiles tierra aire portátiles los han dejado fuera de juego, hasta el punto de seguir una táctica en la cual vuelan a ras hasta la línea de frente y describiendo una parábola tiran los cohetes y regresan soltando las bengalas antimisiles, todo a la vez en un giro cerrado sin penetrar en zona enemiga. Esto relega el ataque aéreo a mera artillería volante.


----------



## Honkler (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
> Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los combates desde hace 2 meses por el control de dicha aldea.
> Lo mismo en Pisky el avance sobre ese arrabal de Donetsk frenado por los ucranianos impidiendo tomar el pueblo al 100%
> Ahora la propaganda rusa intenta vender supuestos avances hacia nikolaiev ya que el fracaso de la ofensiva por el norte hace que intenten vender victorias ante la opinión pública que ven como los ataques de misiles ucranianos destruyen a placer cualquier objetivo que se encuentre dentro de su radio de acción.
> ...



A este foro se viene llorado.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Los paralelismos con Siria son innegables, pero falta un factor fundamental en la ecuación. La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.
> Los misiles tierra aire portátiles los han dejado fuera de juego, hasta el punto de seguir una táctica en la cual vuelan a ras hasta la línea de frente y describiendo una parábola tiran los cohetes y regresan soltando las bengalas antimisiles, todo a la vez en un giro cerrado sin penetrar en zona enemiga. Esto relega el ataque aéreo a mera artillería volante.



Los Su-25 nunca han usado misiles guiados, vamos que se estan usando igual que en Siria.
La "tactica" de la parabola se hace a traves de ordenadores balisticos, para los cuales de hecho, cuanto mas bajo vueles mejor ...







__





SVP-24 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





En esencia consigues lo mismo usando municiones antiguas, para ataques de precision de rango bajo hay suficientes videos del produto 305 o drones Zala para desmentir cualquier chorrada. 2 o 3 videos habra de una Zala de 200 pavos cargandose un M777 de 2-5 millones de Euros ...


----------



## Ultimate (25 Ago 2022)

Parece que los rusos tienen ya via directa a Nikolaev

*Las fuerzas rusas están comenzando a flanquear las líneas de frente ucranianas alrededor de Nikolaev. Una vez que los rusos capturan Pervomaiske y Bilosirka, no hay lugares significativos de fortificación hasta que bajan por el camino a Nikolaev. Las otras líneas del frente se verán entonces amenazadas por la retaguardia 

*


----------



## rudeboy (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Los Su-25 nunca han usado misiles guiados, vamos que se estan usando igual que en Siria.
> La "tactica" de la parabola se hace a traves de ordenadores balisticos, para los cuales de hecho, cuanto mas bajo vueles mejor ...



Correcto, nunca dije que tuvieran misiles ,pero el verdadero poder de la aviación de ataque a tierra es el ataque en profundidad en territorio enemigo que posibilita el ataque inmediato una vez localizado el blanco y no la labor de inteligencia previa para lanzar un misil ,bien por fotografía de un satélite o por espías sobre el terreno que restringen el tipo de objetivos a instalaciones fijas o infraestructuras.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Correcto, nunca dije que tuvieran misiles ,pero el verdadero poder de la aviación de ataque a tierra es el ataque en profundidad en territorio enemigo que posibilita el ataque inmediato una vez localizado el blanco y no la labor de inteligencia previa para lanzar un misil ,bien por fotografía de un satélite o por espías sobre el terreno que restringen el tipo de objetivos a instalaciones fijas o infraestructuras.



Lo cual se ha logrado con el uso de mas de 4000 misiles balisticos o de crucero, numeros dado por los propios ucranianos.
De todas maneras has empezado hablando de Su-25 que es un caza tanques lo que podria ser algo asi como un rol de apoyo aereo y ahora me estas hablando de profundidad, o sea ataques del rango estrategico-tactico.
Lo cual solo viendo que ayer mismo impactaron 8 misiles en Kiev se esta logrando.

De todas maneras no se que quieres decir, porque me estas mezclando un monton de plataformas y conceptos.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> En cambio los chupapollas otanistas son igual de imbéciles que los amos a los que sirven .
> 
> Que efectivamente son globalistas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Que tal funcionará el palantir en Ucrania? 









PALANTIR, LA EMPRESA MÁS POLÉMICA DEL MUNDO


Palantir es una empresa especializada en la gestión del ‘big data’. Pero no solo. También actúa como uno de los más sofisticados espías y policías del mundo. Propiedad de Peter Thiel, el creador de…




elciervoherido.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

¡¿Capitalismo voraz?! 
Y recuerda que hace años, varios payasos se burlaban de la Venezuela en crisis que tenía problemas hasta con el papel higiénico por las sanciones.
Me pregunto si escucharemos bromas afiladas de su parte sobre los problemas de Alemania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Los 1.000 tanques perdidos de Vladimir Putin


El 6 de julio, un dron comercial usado por el ejército ucraniano descargó una bomba sobre un tanque ruso en el frente de Jersón y grabó la explosión con su cámara. No fue una...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que simplemente se este regularizando la situación de los batallones de voluntarios y de mas, porque al menos hay 50 creados y esa gente no esta registrada formalmente en ningun sitio.
> Lo mismo se puede decir de Wagner



No, es la medida que había anunciado ya hace tiempo…al aumento de tropas de la OTAN…








Rusia dará una respuesta simétrica al aumento de la presencia militar de la OTAN en Finlandia y Suecia


El subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dmitri Medvédev, ha asegurado este jueves que Moscú dará una respuesta simétrica al incremento de la presencia militar de la OTAN en Finlandia y Suecia tras el ingreso de ambos países en la Alianza Atlántica.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


>



¿A qué liturgia pertenece el cantico coral?


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos han bombardeado el distrito Kalynynskyy de Horlivka - Ivan Prikhodko

Según el alcalde de Horlivka, los proyectiles del enemigo alcanzaron la subestación de la empresa Stirol, lo que provocó un incendio en el territorio. También hubo un incendio en el territorio de la empresa estatal "Transammiak" - el techo del edificio está en llamas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿A qué liturgia pertenece el cantico coral?



El del video?
Creo que es un concierto sin mas
En la iglesia ortodoxa la mayor parte de la misa es cantada de todas maneras


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los 1.000 tanques perdidos de Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> El 6 de julio, un dron comercial usado por el ejército ucraniano descargó una bomba sobre un tanque ruso en el frente de Jersón y grabó la explosión con su cámara. No fue una...
> ...



El panfleto de Urbano Cairo, en su línea. Dando por válido el conteo ucraniano, donde meten hasta derribos de videojuegos.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Que maravilla 


Ha costado que salga esta foto 


Pero ya nada escapa a la IA


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Está claro que los países cercanos a Rusia, dentro de sus capacidades son los que más ayudan por la cuenta que les trae, y saben lo que significa tener a un tirano de vecino que no dudaría en atacarles si pudiera (por suerte la mayoría son de la OTAN y Rusia ya no puede atacarlos alegremente).


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro que los países cercanos a Rusia, dentro de sus capacidades son los que más ayudan por la cuenta que les trae, y saben lo que significa tener a un tirano de vecino que no dudaría en atacarles si pudiera (por suerte la mayoría son de la OTAN y Rusia ya no puede atacarlos alegremente).




Hola?


----------



## Impresionante (25 Ago 2022)

El Comité Central del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia pidió al Departamento de Estado pagar extra a los empleados de la embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú por "condiciones de trabajo insoportables"

“La lucha contra nosotros es agotadora”, comentó el canciller ruso en el video con el diplomático.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El panfleto de Urbano Cairo, en su línea. Dando por válido el conteo ucraniano, donde meten hasta derribos de videojuegos.



Segundo mejor ejército en Ucrania y principal proveedor de técnica militar del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2022)

Una trinchera ucraniana, evidentemente la artillería decidio la batalla









https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.


https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.




ok.ru





Quizas misma localización, antes del avance de la infantería.









https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.


https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.




ok.ru





La guerra en modo directo, la abuela al final del video me recuerda la de los primeros dias. Pero es actual.









https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.


https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.




ok.ru


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

La hostia:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (25 Ago 2022)

Estará puesto ya, supongo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Hay personal insistiendo en que Rusia debería destruir las armas en la frontera polaca, 
según llegan. Sin embargo, parece mejor que Rusia deje que vayan entrando a Ucrania 
y dar a la OTAN la sensación de que sean útiles.

El caso es que estas armas ya existen, así que ¿cuál es el mejor lugar para ellas? lo ideal
es que todas esas armas vaya directas a la picadora de carne junto a los militares ucranianos.
Es mas eficaz desmilitarizar así y, a la vez, ir secando los arsenales occidentales. Dos en uno...


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Exigir que se trate a los comandantes malignos.

Otro quejica. Esta vez de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las AFU. De qué se quejan estos Pinocchios:

1. Un mando maligno da órdenes malignas.
2. Un grupo de 40 combatientes sin cascos, chalecos antibalas y otros equipos fueron enviados al frente para reforzar el 2º batallón de la misma brigada.
3. Luego fueron lanzados a posiciones en lotes sin comandantes ni equipo antitanque.
4. En estas posiciones permanecieron varios días bajo el fuego de la artillería de cañones y cohetes, así como de los tanques y los BMP.
5. Una vez destruidas por el fuego todas las trincheras y las casamatas, el personal, salvando la vida, se retiró a las posiciones de retaguardia, con la esperanza de establecer contacto al menos con algunos mandos.
6. Cuando lograron ponerse en contacto con sus comandantes, se les ordenó volver a las posiciones ya destruidas y seguir defendiéndose allí.
7. El personal se negó a cumplir esta orden malintencionada para salvar sus vidas, tal y como se recoge en sus informes.
8. A continuación, les robaron sus armas y otras posesiones y los llevaron a un destino desconocido sin agua ni comida y, de nuevo, sin comunicación con el mando.
9. Como resultado de estas aventuras, los personajes se niegan a seguir sirviendo en el Equipo de Combate de la 53ª Brigada.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.




Es la diferencia entre luchar contra tíos con sandalias y un ejército. Pero en caso de Ucrania lo han reemplazado (con creces), *con la artillería en el corto rango y con los misiles en la largo.*


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Macron y el 'Fin de una era de abundancia' en Francia. 
Como de costumbre, el apretón de cinturones por el bien de los nazis ucranianos se ofrece a los franceses de a pie, que no tienen ganas de navegar. La abundancia para los caballeros respetables no va a ninguna parte.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rudeboy (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo cual se ha logrado con el uso de mas de 4000 misiles balisticos o de crucero, numeros dado por los propios ucranianos.
> De todas maneras has empezado hablando de Su-25 que es un caza tanques lo que podria ser algo asi como un rol de apoyo aereo y ahora me estas hablando de profundidad, o sea ataques del rango estrategico-tactico.
> Lo cual solo viendo que ayer mismo impactaron 8 misiles en Kiev se esta logrando.
> 
> De todas maneras no se que quieres decir, porque me estas mezclando un monton de plataformas y conceptos.



La labor original del su25 en la guerra de siria no fue caza tanques, bombardeaba a placer cualquier objetivo. En esta guerra los aviones rusos no pueden bombardear tras las líneas, en profundidad, caerian como moscas, ni siquiera podrán tener bases dentro del radio de acción de los misiles ucranianos.
Los únicos ataques son los ya mencionados del su25.
El misil de Medio y largo alcance tiene su función contra infraestructuras como bases aéreas o puntos fijos como polvorines ,de esto tenemos múltiples ejemplos, pero no ganan una guerra. Sin aviación que paralice la retaguardia disparando a camiones de abastecimiento, desplazamientos de tropas etc, será muy difícil que los rusos puedan ganar la guerra y como apuntas después de 4000 misiles, el frente no se ha visto afectado lo más mínimo.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Comité Central del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia pidió al Departamento de Estado pagar extra a los empleados de la embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú por "condiciones de trabajo insoportables"
> 
> “La lucha contra nosotros es agotadora”, comentó el canciller ruso en el video con el diplomático.



Le han envenenado con vodka. Buena cogorza.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva* - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

Bombardeos de artillería, disparos de tanques y ataques aéreos, todo a lo largo de la línea del frente.

▪ En dirección a Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas cerca de Petrovka.
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las unidades rusas están asaltando las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Dolyna y Dmitrovka.
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas acumulan su ventaja táctica cerca de Stary Karavan.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso avanza cerca de Kodoma y Artemivsk.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están reprimiendo la defensa de las AFU cerca de Pervomayskoye.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan las operaciones de asalto en la zona de Tavryk en dirección a Yuzhnobuzhsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ucrania va a fondo perdido. Los yanquis han metido mucha pasta y esperan recuperarla a futuro, suponiendo que puedan frackear el yacimiento del Donbass.
> Ahora mismo lo que plantea Rusia es: sigo avanzando y te quedas sin nada, o negocias y te quedas al menos esto.
> La que no aguanta el invierno es Alemania. Pero ahí la postura de USA es "que se jodan".
> 
> ...



ç


Kill33r dijo:


> Que maravilla
> 
> 
> Ha costado que salga esta foto
> ...



¿Que significa esa foto?


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*Las armas soviéticas que Rusia intenta vender como si fueran de vanguardia.*

_Rusia está intentando vender misiles con tecnología de los años 80 como si fueran armas hipersónicas de nueva generación_

Rusia se está aprovechando del desconocimiento del público para usar el término hipersónico para “transmitir una imagen de un poder militar del siglo XXI”* cuando en realidad su ejército se cae a pedazos.* 









Las armas soviéticas que Rusia intenta vender como si fueran de vanguardia


Rusia está intentando vender misiles con tecnología de los años 80 como si fueran armas hipersónicas de nueva generación




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hola?



joder nunca habia visto estas fotos, me parecen de lo mas surrealistas


----------



## Expected (25 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Comité Central del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia pidió al Departamento de Estado pagar extra a los empleados de la embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú por "condiciones de trabajo insoportables"
> 
> “La lucha contra nosotros es agotadora”, comentó el canciller ruso en el video con el diplomático.



Este pobre hombre ha leído 20 posts seguidos de @rejon ...y ha tenido que tomarse una botella de vodka entera y así ha acabado.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> joder nunca habia visto estas fotos, me parecen de lo mas surrealistas



De premio te llevas la de la hermana y una del excuñado 


Cuando dejas de creer en Dios, pronto creerás en cualquier cosa


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> De premio te llevas la de la hermana y una del excuñado
> 
> 
> Cuando dejas de creer en Dios, pronto creerás en cualquier cosa



esa tia no es la sobrina de Stalin que vive en eeuu? o me equivoco?


----------



## niraj (25 Ago 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> No pasará nada.
> Vamos a salir más fuertes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167876



Es que además se ve aún más debilitado porque la UE tiene que vender euros para comprar dólares, que es como paga la energía.
Lo más gracioso es que hace unos años Rusia ofreció a la UE comerciar sin utilizar el dólar y vender la energía en euros, y la propia UE se negó


----------



## torque_200bc (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que simplemente se este regularizando la situación de los batallones de voluntarios y de mas, porque al menos hay 50 creados y esa gente no esta registrada formalmente en ningun sitio.
> Lo mismo se puede decir de Wagner



Eso tiene sentido. Probablemente estén insatisfechos con el desempeño de los milicianos y mercenarios, que estan funcionando como mini ejércitos limitadisimos e incapaces de operaciones de calado ni siquiera a nivel batallón, así que los integran en el ejército regular para articular el asunto. Seis meses más de parada técnica.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Que lee un PUTINIANO?

Declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:

+La Fuerza Aérea rusa ha derrumbado cinco aviones de combate aéreo ucranianos en el aeródromo de Mirgorod.

+Un impacto directo del Iskander contra un tren militar en la región de Dnipropetrovsk destruyó a más de 200 reservistas de las AFU que se dirigían a Donbass.

+Durante el día, la artillería ucraniana lanzó siete ataques de artillería de gran calibre contra la zona de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.

+La defensa aérea rusa derribó cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos e interceptó diecinueve misiles HIMARS durante el día.

+La aviación rusa destruyó el puesto de mando del grupo Kakhovka de las tropas ucranianas y más de 60 nacionalistas en la región de Mykolayiv.

+Ejército ruso destruyó los talleres de reparación de armas blindadas y MLRS, incluso extranjeros, en Khmelnitsky Oblast.

+Aviación rusa atacó los talleres de producción de la planta de Iskra en Zaporizhia, donde se reparaban sistemas de radar, así como las naves de la planta de reparación de aviones Migremont.

+Tres aviones de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana destruidos en un ataque de precisión contra un aeródromo militar en Dnipro.

+La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia fue bombardeada desde las posiciones de fuego de las fuerzas ucranianas en la orilla opuesta del embalse de Kakhovka.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Eso tiene sentido. Probablemente estén insatisfechos con el desempeño de los milicianos y mercenarios, que estan funcionando como mini ejércitos limitadisimos e incapaces de operaciones de calado ni siquiera a nivel batallón, así que los integran en el ejército regular para articular el asunto. Seis meses más de parada técnica.



No creo porque Wagner es de las mejores unidades


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Peineto (25 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Es que además se ve aún más debilitado porque la UE tiene que vender euros para comprar dólares, que es como paga la energía.
> Lo más gracioso es que hace unos años Rusia ofreció a la UE comerciar sin utilizar el dólar y vender la energía en euros, y la propia UE se negó



En dos palabras: 

Im - béciles a más no poder,


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Eso tiene sentido. Probablemente estén insatisfechos con el desempeño de los milicianos y mercenarios, que estan funcionando como mini ejércitos limitadisimos e incapaces de operaciones de calado ni siquiera a nivel batallón, así que los integran en el ejército regular para articular el asunto. Seis meses más de parada técnica.



Bueno, esos limitados milicianos o voluntarios han jodido una estrategia en la que la OTAN ha volcado inmensas cantidades de dinero durante 9 años. No esta mal.

Pero son pocos para una guerra con tanta ciudad, tanto frente, y tanta ayuda otanica. No hacen falta operaciones de calado, los machacan con artillería metodicamente y luego avanzan. Es lento, pero les funciona. Pero seguramente tendran que ampliar objetivos por la cabezoneria de los anglos, así que quizas se preparan para algo más potente. Esta claro que pueden pisar el acelerador cuando quieran.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> La labor original del su25 en la guerra de siria no fue caza tanques, bombardeaba a placer cualquier objetivo. En esta guerra los aviones rusos no pueden bombardear tras las líneas, en profundidad, caerian como moscas, ni siquiera podrán tener bases dentro del radio de acción de los misiles ucranianos.
> Los únicos ataques son los ya mencionados del su25.
> El misil de Medio y largo alcance tiene su función contra infraestructuras como bases aéreas o puntos fijos como polvorines ,de esto tenemos múltiples ejemplos, pero no ganan una guerra. Sin aviación que paralice la retaguardia disparando a camiones de abastecimiento, desplazamientos de tropas etc, será muy difícil que los rusos puedan ganar la guerra y como apuntas después de 4000 misiles, el frente no se ha visto afectado lo más mínimo.



No has contestado a nada de lo que he dicho,pero bueno sin mas.
El Su-25 hace lo mismo en Siria que hizo el A-10 en Afaganistan, achicharrar tanques/infanteria/camionetas toyota porque no hay necesidad de mas y porque es para lo que se diseño, no es su labor principal la de "atacar en profundidad" o de verdad te piensas que a un "bombardero en profundidad" como tu dijiste le iban a poner 25mm de blindaje en la cabina   .

Bueno, sera dificil, pero la estamos ganando


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ago 2022)

El panfletero de Triana haciendo lo que mejor sabe a hacer ,tweet para recordar


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Segundo mejor ejército en Ucrania y principal proveedor de técnica militar del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que lee un PUTINIANO?
> 
> Declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso:
> 
> ...



No se de que te ries. Se ajusta bastante a la realidad y de la mayoría de los temas hay hasta documentación grafica.

De hecho, por más aviones que manda occidente ( les han mandado todos lo que habia en el este ) la fuerza aerea ucraniana no existe, cuando hace alguna salida es solo de ida. 

Lo de las central es publico y notorio, los que se quedan sin electricidad ( que con un morro brutal pensaban vender a europa ) son los de Kiev, que hay que ser gilipollas.

En cuando a que lso machacan con artilleria , solo hay que ver los videos que he puesto antes. Los dejan en medio de la nada en trincheras para simplemente ralentizar el avance, sin medios, sin posible evacuación, etc.... es un puto crimen por parte de una tipos qeu pagados por los anglos estan a 1.000km del frente.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> El panfletero de Triana haciendo lo que mejor sabe a hacer ,tweet para recordar



Pérez Triana es gilipollas, y en grado sumo. Basta con verle la cara.

Un tonto que va de listo, y encima chulillo. Como si pudiera alardear de algo. Bueno, sí, de escribir libros que no lee nadie.


----------



## Pat (25 Ago 2022)

Actualmente Rusia está ofreciendo salarios 4 veces los salarios normales para “Voluntarios” que van a la guerra en Ucrania….

Poco a poco la sociedad Rusia esta metiendo se al nivel de la sociedad Feudal del Domabas independiente.

Si quieres dinero debes entrar en el ejército, si no estas en el ejercito, solo ganaras suficiente para mal vivir.


La guerra Rusia /Ucrania esta coinvirtiendo Rusia en una sociedad Feudal, el dinero este concentrado en unas muy pocas personas todos apoyando al “Rey” Putin…. El resto no son mas que siervos que solo sirven para morirse en guerras o trabajar para una cuenca de arroz.


----------



## torque_200bc (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No creo porque Wagner es de las mejores unidades



Si, pero por muy buena que sea una unidad tiene que estar coordinada con el resto del ejército para multiplicar su fuerza. Es de primero de guerra. Una vez escuché que batallón a batallón cualquier ejército árabe era tan eficiente como el israelí pero a nivel de brigada el rendimiento caía en picado y no digamos ya a nivel división, básicamente porque la oficialidad no se coordinaba con sus compañeros y los estados mayores estaban subdesarrollados y carecían de autoridad. Sospecho que los rusos pueden estar teniendo el mismo problema con los irregulares.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se de que te ries. Se ajusta bastante a la realidad y de la mayoría de los temas hay hasta documentación grafica.
> 
> De hecho, por más aviones que manda occidente ( les han mandado todos lo que habia en el este ) la fuerza aerea ucraniana no existe, cuando hace alguna salida es solo de ida.
> 
> ...



Lo que el gobierno de Zelensky está haciendo a su gente es algo repugnante, criminal en grado superlativo. Los mandan directamente al matadero, prácticamente con lo puesto, para que luchen_ a pelo_. Zelensky el héroe.... Cuando digo que tiene cara de mala persona, no que equivoco en absoluto.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



En París están muy contentos, porque las motos, desde este septiembre PAGARÁN PARKING POR ESTAR EN LA CALLE.
Así que lo mismo harán con las bicis, necesitan dinero, porque van a comenzar, los Juegos del Hambre.


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que el gobierno de Zelensky está haciendo a su gente es algo repugnante, criminal en grado superlativo. Los mandan directamente al matadero, prácticamente con lo puesto, para que luchen_ a pelo_. Zelensky el héroe.... Cuando digo que tiene cara de mala persona, no que equivoco en absoluto.



Es increible, pero tambien que no se rindan nada más llegar. Los 9 años de reinado del terror han dado sus frutos a los anglos.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Actualmente Rusia está ofreciendo salarios 4 veces los salarios normales para “Voluntarios” que van a la guerra en Ucrania….
> 
> Poco a poco la sociedad Rusia esta metiendo se al nivel de la sociedad Feudal del Domabas independiente.
> 
> ...



Espera un par de mesitos y veras en que sociedad se va a convertir la UE, salao.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pérez Triana es gilipollas, y en grado sumo. Basta con verle la cara.
> 
> Un tonto que va de listo, y encima chulillo. Como si pudiera alardear de alfo. Bueno, sí, de escribir libros que no lee nadie.



El gitano de Triana haciendo una coña, ha dicho la verdad. Menudo Rejon. (Rejon = subnormal)


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2022)

En la corte de libertinos del Rey Sol, se abusaba de niños, en la UE nazi de vonDerleyen se hace lo mismo.


----------



## Harman (25 Ago 2022)

Los "*O*тважных" se han reforzado: Los voluntarios del batallón Shaimuratov de Bashkiria se están preparando para ir a a la operación militar especial









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Por si alguno no sabe donde está *Baskiria* o *República de Baskortostán* _









Baskortostán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rantamplum (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Actualmente Rusia está ofreciendo salarios 4 veces los salarios normales para “Voluntarios” que van a la guerra en Ucrania….
> 
> Poco a poco la sociedad Rusia esta metiendo se al nivel de la sociedad Feudal del Domabas independiente.
> 
> ...



Ah , y en el resto del mundo no es igual ?


----------



## Charidemo (25 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los "*O*тважных" se han reforzado: Los voluntarios del batallón Shaimuratov de Bashkiria se están preparando para ir a a la operación militar especial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cojones, bastante tiene uno con saber donde está Ucrania como para saber donde está Baskortostán.


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, un clon de Alatriste, hasta dice las mismas soplapolleces que el original.



Cazado, pillado y enterrado

Multicuenta desmontada


----------



## torque_200bc (25 Ago 2022)

En europa vamos a comer mierda a lo grande, pero al menos disfrutaremos de la patada en los guevos que le van a dar al calvo este


----------



## ZARGON (25 Ago 2022)

Con esos cacharros derribaban ovnis en las peliculas clase B de los 60


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Con esos cacharros derribaban ovnis en las peliculas clase B de los 60



Tiene una grieta en la parte izquierda en forma de diagonal el cacharro (foto 2), tiene toda la pinta de haber estado mucho tiempo apartado. No creo que resista un proyectil anticarro de la 2 guerra mundial.


----------



## Burbruxista (25 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Los traidores acaban así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Mire, igual había dicho usted antes algo parecido y yo no me había percatado.

Ese comentario viene a justificar un atentado con coche bomba en función de quién sea la víctima. Si un patriota polaco que se manifiesta habitualmente con respeto (o por lo menos eso me parecía a mí), de repente sale con ese pensamiento tan asqueroso, qué no harán los poco caballeros.

Pese a todo lo que pueda yo oír por ahí, siempre me habían caído bien los polacos. Pero ahora tengo que darle la enhorabuena, porque ha conseguido usted que empiece a mirar a los patriotas polacos con otros ojos.

Pero bueno, dejo de gemir que a burbuja hay que venir llorado.


----------



## Bartleby (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Alemania exporta coches y alguna mierda mas



Para exportar necesitas energía barata/materias primas baratas/personal cualificado, sin todo eso los automóviles y toda tu industria se va a la fosa de las Marianas.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eres muy retrasado, eh.....



Que parlas haragán. Rusia se ha visto obligada a responder en suelo ucraniano a una agresión de la OTAN, eso no es atacar un país al estilo gringo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Me gusta el comentario de Twitter…contenido alterado.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Actualmente Rusia está ofreciendo salarios 4 veces los salarios normales para “Voluntarios” que van a la guerra en Ucrania….
> 
> Poco a poco la sociedad Rusia esta metiendo se al nivel de la sociedad Feudal del Domabas independiente.
> 
> ...



¿A cuánto pagáis vosotros sobre el "salario normal" los mercenarios que lleváis enviando al Dombás desde 2014? Seguro que, los pobres, tienen que malvivir.

Vais a disfrutar enormemente de Liz Truss, la vais a gozar a tope. Una tipa que es un Boris Johnson sin fiestas. Una indocumentada mediocre que ha medrado en el Partido Conservador a base de rodilleras. Eso sí: a Sunak no le daréis una oportunidad porque no es blanco. Y porque la edad media del puto Partido Conservador roza los 65 años


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

A mamarla, comunistas hijos de la gran puta


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

Los CM como (Pat) NO PIENSAN, SOLAMENTE OBEDECEN las órdenes dictadas desde instancias superiores.


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> No proyectes, payaso.



Vas a jornada completa CUCARACHA COVILERDA/OTANERA


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*Putin refuerza el Ejército a la espera de un cambio de estrategia en Ucrania.*
El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, ha anunciado este jueves un *incremento del número de soldados que integran su Ejército* justo cuando los ucranianos y sus aliados occidentales *esperan un inminente cambio de estrategia de Rusia* ante la estabilización del frente, especialmente en el este del país.

El Ejército ruso contará a partir del 1 de enero próximo con *1.150.628 soldados*, 137.000 más que ahora, en un momento en el que Moscú es incapaz de cumplir con su objetivo de "liberar" el Donbás y doblegar la resistencia ucraniana en el sur.

Con el decreto presidencial, el próximo año la plantilla de las Fuerzas Armadas, formada también por personal civil, *superará los dos millones de personas*, aunque poco más de la mitad serán soldados.

Desde hace ya un par de meses tanto la inteligencia ucraniana como la occidental denunciaron que *el Ejército ruso sufría una acuciante falta de hombres*, problema que se ve agravado por la negativa del Kremlin a declarar la movilización general.

El hecho de que la medida *no entre en vigor hasta 2023* podría significar el reconocimiento de que *la campaña militar se alargará hasta el próximo año*, ya que el invierno es un factor decisivo en esta parte del mundo.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Vas a jornada completa CUCARACHA COVILERDA/OTANERA











Rusia bombardea una estación de tren en Ucrania dejando un saldo de 25 muertos


El Kremlin afirma que el ataque estaba dirigido a un convoy de soldados, pero los seis misiles que utilizaron hacen creer su objetivo era otro.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
> Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los combates desde hace 2 meses por el control de dicha aldea.
> Lo mismo en Pisky el avance sobre ese arrabal de Donetsk frenado por los ucranianos impidiendo tomar el pueblo al 100%
> Ahora la propaganda rusa intenta vender supuestos avances hacia nikolaiev ya que el fracaso de la ofensiva por el norte hace que intenten vender victorias ante la opinión pública que ven como los ataques de misiles ucranianos destruyen a placer cualquier objetivo que se encuentre dentro de su radio de acción.
> ...



El multicuenta viene de nuevo a contarnos cuentos, un Lacayo 2.0


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia bombardea una estación de tren en Ucrania dejando un saldo de 25 muertos
> 
> 
> El Kremlin afirma que el ataque estaba dirigido a un convoy de soldados, pero los seis misiles que utilizaron hacen creer su objetivo era otro.
> ...



Hoy tenemos otro BUFÓN en el hilo


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Que tal funcionará el palantir en Ucrania?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Palantir Technologies* la *presumible 'sustituta'* de *Microsoft *en el *'futuro'*.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

*Rusia ha concentrado más de 700 aviones y helicópteros de combate en las fronteras ucranianas - El mando de las AFU
Rusia ha concentrado más de 400 aviones y unos 360 helicópteros de combate en las fronteras ucranianas.*


----------



## Iskra (25 Ago 2022)

Rusia informa de la destrucción de ocho aviones de combate ucranianos


También informaron que bombardearon un tren militar en una estación de ferrocarril en la ciudad de Chaplino Dos ataques separados de las fuerzas rusas destruyeron o inhabilitaron ocho aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, afirmó el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa en Moscú. En una salida, los...




es.news-front.info




*Rusia informa de la destrucción de ocho aviones de combate ucranianos*
25.08.2022 17:26
*





También informaron que bombardearon un tren militar en una estación de ferrocarril en la ciudad de Chaplino*
Dos ataques separados de las fuerzas rusas destruyeron o inhabilitaron ocho aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, afirmó el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa en Moscú.
En una salida, los aviones de combate rusos lanzaron municiones de precisión en un aeródromo ucraniano cerca de la ciudad de Mirgorod, en la región central de Poltava, dijo el portavoz militar, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, durante una sesión informativa diaria. Dos aviones de combate, un Su-27 y un Su-24, fueron destruidos, mientras que otros dos Su-27 y un Su-24 resultaron gravemente dañados en el ataque, dijo.


> El ejército ucraniano informó sobre ataques rusos a la “infraestructura militar” en la ciudad el miércoles por la mañana, pero no reveló los daños que causaron. Según la parte rusa, hasta 30 “nacionalistas” fueron asesinados.



El segundo ataque de ataque de precisión informado golpeó la base aérea militar de Dnepr en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, destruyendo tres aviones militares no especificados, según Konashenkov. Hasta el jueves, el ministerio afirma haber destruido un total de 273 aviones militares ucranianos desde el lanzamiento de la operación en febrero.









"Simplemente absurda": un exsenador de EEUU comenta la intención de Zelenski de recuperar Crimea


La intención de Volodímir Zelenski de recuperar Crimea es absurda y extremadamente tonta, declaró el exsenador del estado de Virginia Richard Black en entrevista a Sputnik.




sputniknews.lat




Absurda es poco decir. Dejo el enlace de sputnik en español por si alguien quiere entrar libremente (oh, qué horror!)a leer otras noticias de este medio


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hoy tenemos otro BUFÓN en el hilo
> 
> Hoy tenemos otro BUFÓN en el hilo







__





Rusia desconecta la planta de Zaporiyia de la red ucraniana y expone la central a un accidente atómico


Imágenes de satélite publicadas este jueves por la Inteligencia del Reino Unido muestran que Rusia protege vehículos militares en los edificios y aparcamientos de la central...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## pemebe (25 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Hay alguna transcripción en español por algún sitio?








Guerra en Ucrania XVII


98 días de guerra. Avances tímidos y costosos en el Dombás, imposible "caldero" alguno, ni pequeño ni grande. Resto de frentes estancados y algún retroceso. Continua el rearme de los ucronazis. Cada vez son más evidentes los errores rusos de las primeras semanas. Apunta a conflicto largo y muy...




www.burbuja.info





Hace ya un mundo la traduje.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Actualmente Rusia está ofreciendo salarios 4 veces los salarios normales para “Voluntarios” que van a la guerra en Ucrania….
> 
> Poco a poco la sociedad Rusia esta metiendo se al nivel de la sociedad Feudal del Domabas independiente.
> 
> ...



Oye, tú eras inglés ¿no?

Entiendo bastante bien todo este tinglado de la guerra de Ucrania pero me falla un poco el papel que está jugando el RU. ¿Qué intereses tenéis en Ucrania para que seáis los más beligerantes de Europa con diferencia? Muy a menudo incluso superáis a los EEUU en belicosidad. Antes de la guerra escuché a algún comentarista decir que los británicos tenéis desde hace bastante tiempo mano directa en el gobierno ucraniano, pero no llegaron a explicar nada más concreto (al estilo del hijo de Biden, p. ej.) ¿Qué se sabe por allí de este tema?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Ago 2022)

* 
Rusia desconecta la Central Nuclear de Zaporiyia de la red ucraniana. *


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Los paralelismos con Siria son innegables, pero falta un factor fundamental en la ecuación. La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.
> Los misiles tierra aire portátiles los han dejado fuera de juego, hasta el punto de seguir una táctica en la cual vuelan a ras hasta la línea de frente y describiendo una parábola tiran los cohetes y regresan soltando las bengalas antimisiles, todo a la vez en un giro cerrado sin penetrar en zona enemiga. Esto relega el ataque aéreo a mera artillería volante.



Imaginate si iraq en 1991 fuese apoyada directamente por siria, jordania y turquia, dejando pasar armas chinas y rusas sin ningun impedimento.

Aun con la Abrumadora diferencia del poder aereo, sería muy dificil controlar el terreno sabiendo que dia a dia se reponen los sistemas antiaereos. 

La experiencia que va a tener despues de esto el ejercito ruso es bestial. 

Respecto a la aviacion. Es doctrina. 

Cada pais usa los medios mas adecuados para las amenazas que tiene. 

De la misma forma que Usa es hegemónica en el aire, rusia es hegemónica en sistemas antiaéreos. 

Y depués de esta guerra, la artillería, el usode drones con infanteria, la guerra en un entorno urbano...... Sin hablar de la defensa economica en un mundo globalizado, la supervivencia economica bajo sanciones, búsqueda de clientes y proveedores alternativos.. . .. 

Lo que estamos viviendo es historia. Es incluso mas importante que la caida de la union Soviética. Nada parecido desde 1945.


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

El MULTICUENTA nos honra con su presencia


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Oye, tú eras inglés ¿no?
> 
> Entiendo bastante bien todo este tinglado de la guerra de Ucrania pero me falla un poco el papel que está jugando el RU. ¿Qué intereses tenéis en Ucrania para que seáis los más beligerantes de Europa con diferencia? Muy a menudo incluso superáis a los EEUU en belicosidad. Antes de la guerra escuché a algún comentarista decir que los británicos tenéis desde hace bastante tiempo mano directa en el gobierno ucraniano, pero no llegaron a explicar nada más concreto (al estilo del hijo de Biden, p. ej.) ¿Qué se sabe por allí de este tema?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Esta guerra es principalmente para que alemania no se levante nunca de debajo de la bota inglesa.


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra es principalmente para que alemania no se levante nunca de debajo de la bota inglesa.



Bueno, pero eso puede ser la razón de fondo, junto a las teorías del heartland y todo eso. Pero me parece a mí que en Ucrania tiene que haber intereses muy concretos de personas con nombres y apellidos y nacionalidad británica.

La BBC y el Times son medios periodísticos muy prestigiosos, seguro que tienen todo esto requeteinvestigado.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

En este momento las importaciones de gas ruso a países como Alemania solo representan el 9% del total y bajando.

O es que crees que solo Rusia en el mundo tiene gas? Que Noruega, que está exportando actualmente a Europa el 40% de nuestras necesidades y Holanda otro 30% van a dejar de darnos gas de la noche a la mañana?

Es que me alucina que sigamos con esto en un momento en el que las reservas de gas en Europa están en máximos desde hace años, que hablemos de inflación que destruye la UE cuando la de Rusia es del doble, que veamos fantasmas de recesión que destruirá la UE mientras que Rusia cae un 4% al trimestre y parece que no importa...


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

Las CUCARACHAS COVILERDAS/OTANERAS y todos los CMs están a tope, llega el final de mes y hay que RENOVAR o RESCINDIR el CONTRATO por INOPERATIVIDAD en sus FUNCIONES PROPAGANDÍSTICAS


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Ago 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Oye, tú eras inglés ¿no?
> 
> Entiendo bastante bien todo este tinglado de la guerra de Ucrania pero me falla un poco el papel que está jugando el RU. ¿Qué intereses tenéis en Ucrania para que seáis los más beligerantes de Europa con diferencia? Muy a menudo incluso superáis a los EEUU en belicosidad. Antes de la guerra escuché a algún comentarista decir que los británicos tenéis desde hace bastante tiempo mano directa en el gobierno ucraniano, pero no llegaron a explicar nada más concreto (al estilo del hijo de Biden, p. ej.) ¿Qué se sabe por allí de este tema?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



La piratería, su única razón de existir


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En este momento las importaciones de gas ruso a países como Alemania solo representan el 9% del total y bajando.
> 
> O es que crees que solo Rusia en el mundo tiene gas? Que Noruega, que está exportando actualmente a Europa el 40% de nuestras necesidades y Holanda otro 30% van a dejar de darnos gas de la noche a la mañana?
> 
> Es que me alucina que sigamos con esto en un momento en el que las reservas de gas en Europa están en máximos desde hace años, que hablemos de inflación que destruye la UE cuando la de Rusia es del doble, que veamos fantasmas de recesión que destruirá la UE mientras que Rusia cae un 4% al trimestre y parece que no importa...



jajajajajaja conmovedor pingüi...


----------



## Octubrista (25 Ago 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Bueno, pero eso puede ser la razón de fondo, junto a las teorías del heartland y todo eso. Pero me parece a mí que en Ucrania tiene que haber intereses muy concretos de personas con nombres y apellidos y nacionalidad británica.
> 
> La BBC y el Times son medios periodísticos muy prestigiosos, seguro que tienen todo esto requeteinvestigado.



La BBC es una máquina de propaganda que la gente no se puede ni imaginar, la escucho casi a diario desde niño.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajajaja conmovedor pingüi...



Es la puta realidad...chusquero.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

Los MARFADOH rusos pagan sueldazos a los "voluntarios"

Los briti van gratis a hacer de las suyas por el mundo; lo hacen por la libertad y la democracia:





__





British Army Pay Scales 2022 - 2023 - British Armed Forces - UK Army Officers Pay - Armed Forces Pay Review Body -fiftieth pay review - 2022 Rates - Other Ranks Pay Rates - Army 2022 Pay Review, How much does a soldier get paid


Army Pay scales from Armed Forces, British Army Pay Review 2022 - armedforces.co.uk



www.armedforces.co.uk








O cuando te pagan unos 30k cholos brutos por hacer el parguelas de uniforme y luego, después de unos años, te vas a Mozambique o a Oman y ganas 4 veces mas por hacer de "instructor", con tus gafas de macarra y tu carapolla de subnormal ingles.

Pat, subnormal. Ya lo demostró con el rollo del Brexit. Ahora se nos esta descubriendo como experto en cosas militares también. El Niño Polla briti...


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Los paralelismos con Siria son innegables, pero falta un factor fundamental en la ecuación. La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.
> Los misiles tierra aire portátiles los han dejado fuera de juego, hasta el punto de seguir una táctica en la cual vuelan a ras hasta la línea de frente y describiendo una parábola tiran los cohetes y regresan soltando las bengalas antimisiles, todo a la vez en un giro cerrado sin penetrar en zona enemiga. Esto relega el ataque aéreo a mera artillería volante.



Pues imagina qué sucedería si la OTAN metiese sus aviones allí. Los pocos que consiguen los ucranianos caen como moscas.

Es una realidad nueva en los escenarios bélicos de finales del siglo XX y estos principios del XXI. Las armas antiaéreas antes eran bastante ineficaces en comparación con la maniobrabilidad de las aeronaves. Hoy día eso ha cambiado radicalmente y resulta muy barato derribar una. En estos tiempos los misiles y los drones, más los primeros, triunfan frente a aparatos carísimos. Sucede lo mismo con las flotas navales. Y vemos que Rusia, con muy buen criterio, ha producido naves más ligeras y dotadas con una potencia de fuego formidable. También lo estamos viendo con los vehículos terrestres. Si bien por la diferencia sustancial en coste de estos frente a buques y aviones, todavía es rentable utilizarlos en grandes cantidades, pero eso en las próximas décadas va a terminar, salvo que se invente algún tipo de defensa contra misiles verdaderamente efectiva, lo que daría un vuelco a la situación. Veremos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La BBC es una máquina de propaganda que la gente no se puede ni imaginar, la escucho casi a diario desde niño.,



Yo desde niño escuchaba esto. Lo cual es una buena lección de historia, de entender qué es la prensa y qué las ideologías:



Широка страна моя родная!


----------



## Ramonmo (25 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La BBC es una máquina de propaganda que la gente no se puede ni imaginar, la escucho casi a diario desde niño.



Sí, bueno, mi comentario no estaba exento de una sana ironía...


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra es principalmente para que alemania no se levante nunca de debajo de la bota inglesa.



No creo. A mí me parece que Scholtz le tiene casi tantas ganas a Rusia que USA.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Y qué más da que cueste el doble si no se lo vende a nadie? Crees que este año por primera vez en décadas Gazprom no ha repartido dividendos porque les sobra la pasta? 

Que actualmente la federación rusa tiene un déficit presupuestario inesperado de varios billones de rublos porque les cae dinero del cielo?


----------



## niraj (25 Ago 2022)

El ultimo éxito de los creadores de... * "Como cualquier otro país del mundo, Ucrania tiene el derecho y la libertad de elegir sus propias alianzas y asociaciones en materia de política y seguridad" *


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esta guerra es principalmente para que alemania no se levante nunca de debajo de la bota inglesa.



Alemania debería firmar un Ribentrop-Molotov 2.0 y romper relaciones con ingleses.

Pero hay un problema, no hay un estadista ni se le espera.


----------



## Adriano II (25 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues imagina qué sucedería si la OTAN metiese sus aviones allí. Los pocos que consiguen los ucranianos caen como moscas.
> 
> Es una realidad nueva en los escenarios bélicos de finales del siglo XX y estos principios del XXI. Las armas antiaéreas antes eran bastante ineficaces en comparación con la maniobrabilidad de las aeronaves. Hoy día eso ha cambiado radicalmente y resulta muy barato derribar una. En estos tiempos los misiles y los drones, más los primeros, triunfan frente a aparatos carísimos. Sucede lo mismo con las flotas navales. Y vemos que Rusia, con muy buen criterio, ha producido naves más ligeras y dotadas con una potencia de fuego formidable. También lo estamos viendo con los vehículos terrestres. Si bien por la diferencia sustancial en coste de estos frente a buques y aviones, todavía es rentable utilizarlos en grandes cantidades, pero eso en las próximas décadas va a terminar, salvo que se invente algún tipo de defensa contra misiles verdaderamente efectiva, lo que daría un vuelco a la situación. Veremos.



La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :

Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)

¿Quién gana?


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No creo. A mí me parece que Scholtz le tiene casi tantas ganas a Rusia que USA.



Scholtz es un puto mierda que se ha encontrado con el marron de su vida. 

Han esperado a que se vaya la vieja de la RDA para hacer esto. Porque aquella no les deja hacer esto ni por asomo. Como siempre. Para dar por culo las elites usan a la pseudoizquierda en el poder. Para que pacifistas, internacionalistas.. Comunistas.... Anarquistas.. . No digan ni mu.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

*El OIEA confirma la desconexión temporal de la central nuclear de Zaporiya.*
El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (*OIEA*) ha confirmado este jueves haber sido informado de que la *central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiya*, la mayor de Europa y controlada ahora por las tropas rusas, estuvo hoy temporalmente desconectada por completo de la red de electricidad.

*"Ucrania ha informado al OIEA"* de que la planta "perdió hoy temporalmente la conexión a la última línea eléctrica externa, de 750 kilovoltios (kV), que le quedaba operativa", ha dicho el director general del organismo, *Rafael Mariano Grossi*, en un comunicado.

La nota precisa que, si bien durante este jueves Zaporiya (ZNPP) "perdió al menos dos veces" la conexión eléctrica, "actualmente estaba de nuevo en funcionamiento".


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hay personal insistiendo en que Rusia debería destruir las armas en la frontera polaca,
> según llegan. Sin embargo, parece mejor que Rusia deje que vayan entrando a Ucrania
> y dar a la OTAN la sensación de que sean útiles.
> 
> ...



Me resulta obvio que dejándolas pasar consiguen información gratis de las áreas desde donde se pretenden reforzar las líneas. Y si conocen el tipo de armamento que atacan, también aspectos tácticos que se desprenden de sus cualidades.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Alemania debería firmar un Ribentrop-Molotov 2.0 y romper relaciones con ingleses.
> 
> Pero hay un problema, no hay un estadista ni se le espera.



Llevan 75 años los anglos minando la politica europea para que todas las opciones de gobierno en europa obedezcan al amo. 

No nos engañemos. Al perder alemania la guerra, europa occidental fue invadida por norteamerica.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Scholtz es un puto mierda que se ha encontrado con el marron de su vida.
> 
> Han esperado a que se vaya la vieja de la RDA para hacer esto. Porque aquella no les deja hacer esto ni por asomo. Como siempre. Para dar por culo las elites usan a la pseudoizquierda en el poder. Para que pacifistas, internacionalistas.. Comunistas.... Anarquistas.. . No digan ni mu.



Sí, el tipo ese huele a basura, pero creo que hay algo más. Da la impresión de que Alemania está dispuesto a muchísimo sacrificio para luchar contra Rusia. Que las élites industriales alemanas, jugándose la ruina, no hayan parado en seco a Scholtz es la mejor indicación.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Matando a 20.000 en Mariupol, destruyendo el 95% de sus casas habitables, dejando cadáveres y sus piezas en las calles y en los patios, sin alcantarillado, sin agua corriente, olor a muerte... Todo esto no fue suficiente para los rusos. Ahora, la ciudad está ardiendo y no hay agua para extinguirla.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



NPI, pero espero que nunca lo averigüemos.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



No es un enfrentamiento realista. No creo que Rusia fie neutralizar la superioridad USAna en aviación exclusivamente con medios antiaéreos.

Para empezar Rusia atacará los lugares desde donde parten esos aviones, eso en la 2ª Guerra Mundial no existía, Alemania no tenía esa capacidad.


----------



## capitán almeida (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es la puta realidad...chusquero.



Tu realidad parale-los expositín








Noruega priorizará el consumo eléctrico nacional frente a las exportaciones


Los operadores de Suecia, Finlandia y Dinamarca critican estos planes del gobierno noruego y advierten de que estas restricciones impactarán negativamente en los mercados nórdicos y europeos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es un enfrentamiento realista. No creo que Rusia fie neutralizar la superioridad USAna en aviación exclusivamente con medios antiaéreos.
> 
> Para empezar Rusia atacará los lugares desde donde parten esos aviones, eso en la 2ª Guerra Mundial no existía, Alemania no tenía esa capacidad.



Yo creo que en una enfrentamiento directo USA-Rusia, no nuclear que ya es ciencia ficción, lo primero sería cargarse los satélites del enemigo. Sin eso la superioridad tecnológica de USA quedaría muy mermada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, el tipo ese huele a basura, pero creo que hay algo más. Da la impresión de que Alemania está dispuesto a muchísimo sacrificio para luchar contra Rusia. Que las élites industriales alemanas, jugándose la ruina, no hayan parado en seco a Scholtz es la mejor indicación.



Es una colonia Alemania, no tiene capacidad de decisión.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, el tipo ese huele a basura, pero creo que hay algo más. Da la impresión de que Alemania está dispuesto a muchísimo sacrificio para luchar contra Rusia. Que las élites industriales alemanas, jugándose la ruina, no hayan parado en seco a Scholtz es la mejor indicación.



El capital es hermano. el gran capital alemán y el USAno son hermanos


----------



## Pat (25 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la corte de libertinos del Rey Sol, se abusaba de niños, en la UE nazi de vonDerleyen se hace lo mismo.




Me encanta como personajes pro Putin como usted estén en contra del EU y llaman el EU “Nazi”.

La verdad es que la existencia del EU ha servido a Putin mucho más que le ha estorbado.


Bruselas ha centralizado la gobernación de los países del EU en Bruselas, los “Capitales” de los países socios del EU no han tenido que gobernar, los políticos en Madrid, Roma Holanda ya no han tenido que hacer el trabajo duro de gobernar, Bruselas le ha estado haciendo el trabajo duro, los políticos Europeas solo han tenido que aparentar delante su público que estén gobernando…..
Putin, en vez de tener enfrente 30 países con políticos capaces de tomar decisiones duras tiene enfrente a políticos de pacotilla que a penas pueden actuar como gobernantes….

Durante décadas Putin ha podido estar corrompiendo la independencia de los países europeas creando dependencia en Rusia por sus materias primas….
Nunca entendería porque vosotros los pro PUTIN estáis en contra del EU, el EU ha ayudado inmensamente a Putin.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



En el momento en el que un F35 aparezca en territorio de la Federación, ese F35 no sería lo único derribado.
Por eso los americanos ni mueven sus aviones cerca de la frontera ucraniana. Porque solo un despiste, y el sarao está servido.
Los americanos son unos hijos de puta, pero no son imbéciles.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

Rejon, otro de los turbo subnormales...

Quejque el deficit ruso (ojo, con una deuda publica del 20% del PIB):




Mientras tanto:


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Never Forget a este genio militar que dijo que la operación “era impecable”


----------



## McNulty (25 Ago 2022)

Parece que los rusos están encontrando mucha oposición en la zona de Bakhmut (zona clave para los ukros desde luego), aún así se sigue avanzando. Ayer se tomó una importante mina en Soledar. Parece que la cosa se va activando poco a poco después de las vacaciones.



Juguetitos iraníes en acción que Rusia ha comprado. Los veremos pronto en ucrania? canela fina.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



A mi me parece cada vez más que la guerra en Ucrania sirve también como medio para una transformación radical en la forma de vivir de Occidente, principalmente Europa. Llevan ya algunos años en España, al menos en Valencia es masivo, reduciendo los carriles para automóviles con la excusa de hacer carriles bici y ampliar aceras. Al tiempo reducen el número de plazas de aparcamiento, volviendo la posesión de un automóvil algo cada vez más incómodo. Y los precios de la energía, en este caso las gasolinas, ayudan fuertemente a ello.
Supongo que quieren transformar Europa en algo más rentable. Eso de tener que importar tantos hidrocarburos desestabiliza enórmemente la balanza de pagos. También los gastos en productos de consumo extranjeros. Y una muy buena forma de conseguirlo, es empobreciendo a los ciudadanos. Ya lo dijeron: 'no tendrás nada y serás feliz'. Pero lo del final de la frase, obviamente, es mentira. Otra más.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (25 Ago 2022)

Empiezan a entrar muchas de ganas de que 3-4 pavos de este subforo se tropiecen con una banda de menas con ganas de entrenar...

No tanto por lo mucho que mienten, sino por lo subnormales que son.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



¿De veras lo preguntas?


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

__





Rusia desconecta la planta de Zaporiyia de la red ucraniana y expone la central a un accidente atómico


Imágenes de satélite publicadas este jueves por la Inteligencia del Reino Unido muestran que Rusia protege vehículos militares en los edificios y aparcamientos de la central...




www.elmundo.es





Rusia desconecta la planta de Zaporiyia de la red ucraniana y expone la central a un accidente atómico
ALBERTO ROJAS
Actualizado Jueves, 25 agosto 2022 - 16:49
La planta depende tan sólo de un generador diésel para enfriar los reactores según informa el director de la compañía energética ucraniana .


----------



## El_Suave (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es una colonia Alemania, no tiene capacidad de decisión.



No estoy yo muy convencido de eso. Son intereses compartidos.


----------



## AngelMiguel (25 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Rusia ha concentrado más de 700 aviones y helicópteros de combate en las fronteras ucranianas - El mando de las AFU
> Rusia ha concentrado más de 400 aviones y unos 360 helicópteros de combate en las fronteras ucranianas.*



Posible error en la traducción


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Me encanta como personajes pro Putin como usted estén en contra del EU y llaman el EU “Nazi”.
> 
> La verdad es que la existencia del EU ha servido a Putin mucho más que le ha estorbado.
> 
> ...



Es usted el agente perfecto del MI6.

Acusa a la UE de ser todo lo contrario de lo que es. La UE es una prostituta de rodillas ante un cliente paupérrimo, pero usted la hace cliente de un chulo violentísimo nacido en Tambov. 

La realidad es que la UE es una puta que recibe en dólares todas las mamadas que ha hecho.

Lo siento. Como decimos en español: no pretenda que hagamos de puta y poner la cama, bro.


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Habría que secuestrarla para hacerle chantaje al viejo. Aunque igual haría como Stalin con su hijo y se la pelaba


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No estoy yo muy convencido de eso. Son intereses compartidos.



Es una colonia controlada con las bases militares imperiales. No hay otra.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi me parece cada vez más que la guerra en Ucrania sirve también como medio para una transformación radical en la forma de vivir de Occidente, principalmente Europa. Llevan ya algunos años en España, al menos en Valencia es masivo, reduciendo los carriles para automóviles con la excusa de hacer carriles bici y ampliar aceras. Al tiempo reducen el número de plazas de aparcamiento, volviendo la posesión de un automóvil algo cada vez más incómodo. Y los precios de la energía, en este caso las gasolinas, ayudan fuertemente a ello.
> Supongo que quieren transformar Europa en algo más rentable. Eso de tener que importar tantos hidrocarburos desestabiliza enórmemente la balanza de pagos. También los gastos en productos de consumo extranjeros. Y una muy buena forma de conseguirlo, es empobreciendo a los ciudadanos. Ya lo dijeron: 'no tendrás nada y serás feliz'. Pero lo del final de la frase, obviamente, es mentira. Otra más.



Cualquier persona que no sea una otaner... digooo retrasada mental profunda, se dará cuenta que se está aprovechando esta guerra como se aprovechó la plandemia para dinamitar las libertades y el nivel de vida europeo (no tendrás nada y serád tonto. 
Covidiotas y otaneros la misma cosa son.


----------



## McNulty (25 Ago 2022)

Lo que intuía, llevan meses mintiendo a los alemanes con las reservas. No tienen el 80% de reservas de gas como dicen *NI DE COÑA.*

Nos lo vamos a pasar teta este invierno.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Llevan 75 años los anglos minando la politica europea para que todas las opciones de gobierno en europa obedezcan al amo.
> 
> No nos engañemos. Al perder alemania la guerra, europa occidental fue invadida por norteamerica.



Ya lo sé, y Europa sigue invadida. Pero qué porcentaje de gente es consciente de eso?. Prácticamente nadie.

Ese pacto es lo único que puede salvar a Alemania y a Europa, porque obligaría a los gringos a actuar a cara descubierta, no de forma soterrada como hasta ahora.

No creo que se atrevieran porque significaria la desaparicion de la OTAN y de lo que llaman occidente.


----------



## HDR (25 Ago 2022)

Rusia, con una ínfima fracción de su fuerza, se ha pulido al ejército de Ucrania, que superaba a los de Francia, Alemania, Italia y Reino Unido juntos, en material terrestre. En número de tropas triplicaba fácilmente a cualquiera de ellos. Aviones no tenía pocos precisamente... La única carencia era la flota (no la necesitaban) y las bombas atómicas.

Esos países, que tienen mucho menos material que el que tenía Ucrania hace 6 meses, ¿van a sostener el frente con sus envíos? ¿Hay que reírse?

Rusia ha desmilitarizado a la OTAN. Solo queda EEUU.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

_*¿Por qué un SMO "lento"?

Está claro que la duración reduce el armamento de la OTAN y socava la bravuconería de la OTAN. Pueden ver. Pueden contar.

¿Dónde han ido los militares ucranianos? ¿Dónde están las armas? ¿Dónde están las defensas fortificadas construidas por la OTAN durante ocho años?

Esta operación ha sido sobre las garantías de seguridad. Y nada garantiza más la seguridad rusa que una OTAN fracturada, asustada y acobardada.

El SMO apunta a Bruselas como propietaria de las plataformas que apuntan a Rusia.
Las armas Aegis Ashore en Rumanía y que van a Polonia desaparecerán antes de que el SMO haya terminado.
El cordón del Báltico para contener la flota rusa habrá desaparecido.
*_
*Rusia utilizará el SMO para hacer desaparecer a Ucrania y desmontar la Alianza Atlántica.*

Larch445, Moderador del blog de Martyanov


----------



## rejon (25 Ago 2022)

Turismo, no seáis malpensados....


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por culpa de la Guerra Fría, muchos habitantes de Palomares tienen plutonio en sus huesos.



En Bikini se quedaron sin casa y con el cáncer. Loas anglos son el imperio del mal, si no sacrifican inocentes con regularidad se aburren.


----------



## lapetus (25 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Lo siento. Como decimos en español: no pretenda que hagamos de puta y poner la cama, bro.



En español no decimos _bro_...


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que parlas haragán. Rusia se ha visto obligada a responder en suelo ucraniano a una agresión de la OTAN, eso no es atacar un país al estilo gringo.



Ucrania es.....OTRO PAÍS, da igual lo que hagan o dejen de hacer los Eztadoz Unidoz, la realidad es que el ejército que está en Ucrania es el RUSO


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En español no decimos _bro_...



Es yankee…se le escapó…


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (25 Ago 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> En español no decimos _bro_...



Si nos atenemos al español canónico aquí no cae ni dios.

Empezando por el "en base a..." que es una construcción francesa del "sobre la base de..."

Pero ya hace años que me cansé de hacer de Lázaro Carreter sin que me pagaran.

Que siga el que quiera.


----------



## coscorron (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Parece que tenemos el frente estancado desde hace meses, el intento de asalto a Soledar de principios de agosto se ha visto frenado en el mismo pueblo y el asalto a Bakhmut ni siquiera a entrado en el pueblo.
> Más al sur han tomado Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas en 2 meses de combates ,y cerca en la aldea de Dacha prosiguen los com





ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Estará puesto ya, supongo.



Y cómo va a exportar ahora electricidad Ucrania si no tendrá ni para ella???


----------



## pgas (25 Ago 2022)

*El 5% de los soldados del ejército ruso que participaron en la guerra están muertos*

*Algo así como un gran problema cuando no puedes reclutar para compensar las pérdidas.*

Antiimperio 24 ago 22







La República de Donetsk informa que ha sufrido 2780 muertes militares (y 11600 heridos) en la guerra hasta el momento. Las pérdidas de la República de Lugansk están presumiblemente en el mismo rango general pero algo más pequeñas porque su población y ejército al comienzo de la guerra eran más pequeños. Así entre 1500 y 2500 muertes.

Rusia no ha informado su número de muertos desde marzo, pero los periodistas locales que trabajan para BBC Russian han compilado una lista de 5701 muertes confirmadas a partir de informes por regiones y obituarios en las redes sociales y periódicos locales. Este es solo un número parcial porque no todas las familias sacan obituarios y muchas regiones no informan sobre las muertes de sus militares. Las personas detrás de la lista estiman que captura entre el 40% y el 60% del total de muertes, lo que haría que el total estuviera entre 9500 y 14250. Personalmente, eso me parece convincente. Creo que 10.000 es una buena estimación de las muertes militares rusas hasta el momento.

Creo que una buena estimación de las muertes militares combinadas de Rusia, Donetsk y Lugansk sería de 14.000, aunque es concebible cualquier cosa entre 9.000 y 20.000.

La República de Donetsk tenía la población anterior a la guerra de 2,3 millones. Que Donetsk pierda 2780 muertos (en seis meses) es el equivalente a los 330 millones de EE.UU. perdiendo 400.000 muertos.
*10.000 muertes repartidas entre los 145 millones de habitantes de Rusia no parece tan alto, pero las muertes no están distribuidas entre toda la población.*
La gran mayoría de las muertes son sostenidas por el ejército terrestre de Rusia ( 300.000 efectivos ), aerotransportados (40.000), spetsnaz (20.000) e infantería naval (12.000). Eso es menos de 380.000 hombres en total. Pero un tercio de estos son reclutas que no son enviados a Ucrania *, dejando solo 250.000 oficiales y soldados para soportar la peor parte de las bajas de Rusia.*
10.000 muertos y 40.000 heridos (10.000 de gravedad) de una fuerza de 250.000 no son pocas bajas.
Esto significaría que 1 de cada 25 (4%) fueron asesinados. Sin embargo, con toda probabilidad, algunos oficiales y reclutas aún no han visto Ucrania.
Si asumimos que el 80% de las fuerzas terrestres han servido hasta ahora en Ucrania, significaría que *1 de cada 20 (5%) de los que lo hicieron han muerto y 1 de cada 5 resultó herido. 1 de cada 10 resultó muerto o gravemente herido.

¿Cuáles son las bajas de Ucrania?*

El máximo general ucraniano declaró recientemente que Ucrania ha perdido 9000 muertos hasta el momento . El número real es el doble o quizás incluso el triple.
Sin embargo, hay una cosa a tener en cuenta. Ucrania tiene algunos soldados contratados, pero la mayoría son reclutas. Además, Ucrania los está utilizando para luchar en la guerra. Tanto los reclutas regulares ingresados para el servicio nacional al alcanzar la edad militar como los hombres mayores movilizados para la guerra. *Esto significa que el peaje ucraniano, sea el que sea, recae sobre toda la población masculina en edad de luchar del país. Eso es más de 7 millones de hombres entre 18 y 45 años.*

Cualesquiera que sean las bajas de Ucrania, incluso si fueran varias veces mayores que las rusas, siempre puede compensarlas movilizando más. Mientras tanto, Rusia no puede conjurar fácilmente un gran número de oficiales y soldados profesionales adicionales.
Rusia está tratando de repartir el precio de la sangre mediante una mayor confianza en los mercenarios de Wagner y en los "voluntarios" muy bien pagados a quienes se les ofrecen contratos de tan solo 3 meses para unirse al ejército. Sin embargo, por el momento, la mayoría de los combates todavía los llevan los hombres que ya estaban en el ejército cuando comenzó la guerra.

*Rusia tiene una población casi cuatro veces mayor en el papel, pero mientras el liderazgo político no esté dispuesto a enviar reclutas a la guerra, eso no importa. Mientras ese sea el caso, en realidad es Ucrania la que tiene la ventaja de la mano de obra y puede reemplazar sus pérdidas mucho más fácilmente. *Incluso con Ucrania perdiendo más hombres de una población más pequeña, el formato de la guerra de Rusia significa que Rusia sentirá la escasez de mano de obra antes que Ucrania.
La magnitud de los sacrificios soportados por el ejército permanente y los límites del alivio por parte de mercenarios de corta duración podrían ser la razón por la cual el ritmo de las operaciones rusas ha disminuido constantemente.
Algunos han especulado que el Kremlin planea anexar Donetsk, Lugansk y posiblemente Kherson en un futuro cercano para poder enviar reclutas allí (ya que no abandonarían el “suelo ruso”), pero si es así, el lento progreso en Donetsk ha frustrado y retrasado esos planes.




Rossgvards y nuevos "voluntarios" son solo una pequeña parte de los muertos. La gran mayoría del total son miembros del ejército que ya estaban en servicio cuando comenzó la guerra.





El ritmo de las operaciones ha disminuido constantemente, lo que se refleja en un menor número de bajas diarias y un campo de batalla cada vez más estático. Pero incluso cuando el campo de batalla se ha vuelto estático, unos 30 soldados rusos continúan muriendo diariamente. (El gráfico tiene alrededor de 70 semanales, pero solo tienen datos de alrededor de un tercio de los muertos).

Trad Goo


hay varios problemas, el primero es dar por buenas cifras rusas reunidas por la BBC, pero quizá no vayan desencaminadas viendo las bajas de la DPR 





el segundo es tomar en serio fuentes oficiales ukras (Reuters) para sus propias bajas

y el tercero, un blogger partidario acérrimo de Strelkov y la movilización general, surgen más dudas .. de todos modos la tendencia es a reducir bajas aliadas y lo contrario para los ukros


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Es usted el agente perfecto del MI6.
> 
> Acusa a la UE de ser todo lo contrario de lo que es. La UE es una prostituta de rodillas ante un cliente paupérrimo, pero usted la hace cliente de un chulo violentísimo nacido en Tambov.
> 
> ...



No eres español, eres yankee o tiraflechas….metiste la pata con el bro….


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Los paralelismos con Siria son innegables, pero falta un factor fundamental en la ecuación. La aviación, que en siria era fundamental y más el papel del SU25, un avión de ataque a tierra que pulverizaba cualquier movimiento en la retaguardia del isis.
> Los misiles tierra aire portátiles los han dejado fuera de juego, hasta el punto de seguir una táctica en la cual vuelan a ras hasta la línea de frente y describiendo una parábola tiran los cohetes y regresan soltando las bengalas antimisiles, todo a la vez en un giro cerrado sin penetrar en zona enemiga. Esto relega el ataque aéreo a mera artillería volante.



El SU25 es un bombardero, hay distintas clases de bombarderos pero básicamente lo que hacen es tirar bombas y darse la vuelta cuanto antes para que no los revienten. Es un avión bastante ladrillo no tiene una cota de vuelo muy alta, una velocidad relativamente baja y poca maniobrabilidad, pero es duro y funciona muy bien a baja altura. Un recadero.


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Ago 2022)

El turco es un auténtico trilero.
Se debe estar descojonando de las amenazas americanas. Le sobran aliados a quien unirse, rusos o chinos. Estoy convencido que tiene grabado a fuego lo que le intentaron hacer los europeos con el golpe de estado.
Compra petróleo ruso a precio de risa, pero le vende drones a Ucrania. A estos le compra grano, pero el grano ruso y fertilizantes también. Compra armas rusas y norteamericas o europeas, según le convenga. Se reune con Putin, por cierto, son en las únicas reuniones donde el turco sonríe pero también se va a Kiev a charlar con Zelensky. En Siria, juega con los USA, pero se lleva bien con los iraníes. Pero al mismo tiempo quiere llevarse bien con los judíos por el posible petróleo que aparezca en las costas de Chipre, luego cuando está con los colegas árabes pone a los judíos a caldo. Está en el sistema bancario SWIFT y en el sistema MIR. Cuando le hace falta pasta, o le apetece, abre la espita de la inmigración, entonces la UE suelta la guinda y la vuelve a cerrar. En Africa comienza a hacer sus pinitos mangoneando en Libia y Somalia... Y lo de bloquear la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia ya es para nota. Les faltó a estos tiempo para bajarse los pantalones.
Me juego lo que sea que hace como India, que está comprando petróleo ruso y lo está revendiendo a precios más caros. Como en los bazares turcos.
Los otomanos lo llevan en la sangre, fueron un Imperio y eso no se olvida.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Me recuerda Aa cuando se montaron aquello de 'amigos de Siria',
que su número iba mermando día a día...

t.me/azmilitary11/1...

Occidente está empeorando a la hora de imponer la agenda antirrusa en la ONU.

En marzo, los países occidentales consiguieron "apretar" a 141 países de la ONU
para que firmaran una resolución exigiendo a Rusia el cese de la operación especial,
en abril 93 ,
en agosto, 54 países.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *El 5% de los soldados del ejército ruso que participaron en la guerra están muertos*
> 
> *Algo así como un gran problema cuando no puedes reclutar para compensar las pérdidas.*
> Antiimperio 24 ago 22



'Antiimperio'... se referirá al Ruso ¿Ok?


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Es usted el agente perfecto del MI6.
> 
> Acusa a la UE de ser todo lo contrario de lo que es. La UE es una prostituta de rodillas ante un cliente paupérrimo, pero usted la hace cliente de un chulo violentísimo nacido en Tambov.
> 
> ...



Y es que como muchos sabemos desde hace tiempo, los (gobiernos y corporaciones) anglosajones son especialistas en culpar a otros de las canalladas que perpetran. Su problema es la velocidad de intercambio de información del siglo XXI. Ahora cada vez es más común que la gente vea sus mentiras, presentes y pasadas.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El Comité Central del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia pidió al Departamento de Estado pagar extra a los empleados de la embajada de EE. UU. en Moscú por "condiciones de trabajo insoportables"
> 
> “La lucha contra nosotros es agotadora”, comentó el canciller ruso en el video con el diplomático.



Se ve que está integrándose bien en Rusia, pero tengo entendido que las tajadas se las pillan fuera de horas de trabajo. Será el jetlag.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, el tipo ese huele a basura, pero creo que hay algo más. Da la impresión de que Alemania está dispuesto a muchísimo sacrificio para luchar contra Rusia. Que las élites industriales alemanas, jugándose la ruina, no hayan parado en seco a Scholtz es la mejor indicación.



Claro que hay algo mas.

El elefante en la habitacion.

La sociedad occidental capitalista se ha acabado.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Que no encuentran proveedores... Otra epidemia en ciernes.

La Haya quiere quedar exenta de las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



Tengo curiosidad por el asunto, pero muy pocas ganas de verlo fuera del campo especulativo.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> El turco es un auténtico trilero.
> Se debe estar descojonando de las amenazas americanas. Le sobran aliados a quien unirse, rusos o chinos. Estoy convencido que tiene grabado a fuego lo que le intentaron hacer los europeos con el golpe de estado.
> Compra petróleo ruso a precio de risa, pero le vende drones a Ucrania. A estos le compra grano, pero el grano ruso y fertilizantes también. Compra armas rusas y norteamericas o europeas, según le convenga. Se reune con Putin, por cierto, son en las únicas reuniones donde el turco sonríe pero también se va a Kiev a charlar con Zelensky. En Siria, juega con los USA, pero se lleva bien con los iraníes. Pero al mismo tiempo quiere llevarse bien con los judíos por el posible petróleo que aparezca en las costas de Chipre, luego cuando está con los colegas árabes pone a los judíos a caldo. Está en el sistema bancario SWIFT y en el sistema MIR. Cuando le hace falta pasta, o le apetece, abre la espita de la inmigración, entonces la UE suelta la guinda y la vuelve a cerrar. En Africa comienza a hacer sus pinitos mangoneando en Libia y Somalia... Y lo de bloquear la entrada de Finlandia y Suecia ya es para nota. Les faltó a estos tiempo para bajarse los pantalones.
> Me juego lo que sea que hace como India, que está comprando petróleo ruso y lo está revendiendo a precios más caros. Como en los bazares turcos.
> Los otomanos lo llevan en la sangre, fueron un Imperio y eso no se olvida.



En términos comprensibles hasta por el más común de los mortales: 'coquetea con todos y no se acuesta con ninguno'. Pues le va a terminar pasando como a Scarlata O'Hara, le llegará el día en que famélico mirará al cielo y dirá...


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

No entiendo... algo está saliendo mal...

Bloomberg: La industria rusa muestra resultados sorprendentes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No entiendo... algo está saliendo mal...
> 
> Bloomberg: La industria rusa muestra resultados sorprendentes



Aún así siguen esperando que se desfonde la economía rusa, no pierden la esperanza los de Bloomberg…son como críos.


----------



## Zhukov (25 Ago 2022)

De otro hilo, he elaborado mi análisis y lo publico en mi blog, para resumir la guerra hasta ahora, el último mes, y el futuro previsible









Noticias de la guerra 25/08/2022 Análisis y perspectivas


En el foro burbuja.info, antaño «manantial de sabiduría, fuente de conocimiento, pozo de erudición…etc… etc» en el que escriben espíritus libres y disidentes, ahora convertido en infec…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## mazuste (25 Ago 2022)

Pregunten a los que tanto lloraban por los pobres africano...¿Han dicho algo?

Sólo 1 de los 34 barcos que exportan grano desde Ucrania fue a África - Enviado ruso a la ONU


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> O el primer cementerio nucelar del planeta.



Japón apuesta de nuevo por reactores nucleares como los de Fukushima

La nueva apuesta de algunos países para aumentar las plantas de energía nuclear


----------



## pgas (25 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No entiendo... algo está saliendo mal...
> 
> Bloomberg: La industria rusa muestra resultados sorprendentes



*En agosto la disminución de la producción industrial en la Federación Rusa se redujo drásticamente (menos del 1%)*

24/ago/22 

Una sorpresa agradable. Los primeros 3 meses de 2022 - crecimiento (respecto a los meses correspondientes del año anterior). De abril a junio: una disminución del 2 por ciento en comparación con los mismos meses del año anterior. Parece que para las "mayores sanciones en la historia de la humanidad" gay una increíble fortaleza de la industria rusa. Pero no parece claro si irá más lejos hacia un declive más profundo. . Y aquí hoy el dato de julio: el descenso se está quedando en nada. *Medio por ciento. *



> La producción industrial en julio de 2022 *disminuyó un 0,5% (en comparación con el mismo período de 2021). *Sin embargo, frente a junio de 2022, el índice de producción industrial aumentó un 1,8%. En general, durante los siete meses de 2022, la producción industrial aumentó un 1,0% con respecto a enero-julio de 2021.
> En julio de 2022 se demostró un aumento en los volúmenes de producción (respecto a julio de 2021):
> 
> producción de productos metálicos terminados (incluidas estructuras de construcción), excepto maquinaria y equipo (+) 29,8%;
> ...



Tengo la impresión de que el pronóstico ya revisado (hacia la mitigación) de la caída del PIB de Rusia en 2022 tendrá que ser suavizado por segunda vez por los globalistas del FMI. Y luego, por tercera vez, arreglar un hecho aún más suave.
En el momento de la introducción de las sanciones infernales, profetizaron una increíble caída del 8,5 % en el PIB de Rusia en 2022. A principios de verano nos vimos obligados a suavizar la previsión hasta el 6%. Con tal dinámica del principal sector del PIB (industria) no será la caída del 6%. Ya es obvio.

Комментарий автора:
Sobre la producción industrial en enero-julio 2022




y si le dieran la patáa los libeggales sería mejor


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Japón apuesta de nuevo por reactores nucleares como los de Fukushima
> 
> La nueva apuesta de algunos países para aumentar las plantas de energía nuclear



El problema no fueron realmente los reactores, sino todo lo de alrededor, como dejar los generadores de emrgencia al nivel del mar, o no comprobar que tuvieran tomas compatibles con los equipos de emergencia, que no hubiera personal experimentado a mano en ese momento. Y la mala suerte de bajar las barras justo en medio del terremoto y que se atascaran. Enfriar con agua de mar no ayudó tampoco, por la corrosión, pero tampoco había otra cosa a mano.
Ahora el mayor problema es que no saben qué hacer o si se puede hacer algo con los materiales radioactivos que se están acumulando desde hace once años, y que no van a parar de acumularse.
También habría que revisar los cálculos de riesgos, porque para haber sólo una posibilidad de reventón cada ciento y pico años, llevamos dos en menos de cincuenta. Más si se cuentan los reactores de Fukuchima por separado.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ucrania es.....OTRO PAÍS, da igual lo que hagan o dejen de hacer los Eztadoz Unidoz, la realidad es que el ejército que está en Ucrania es el RUSO



El eztadounidenze está en Siria.

Venga, a ver con que sales.


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Cualquier persona que no sea una otaner... digooo retrasada mental profunda, se dará cuenta que se está aprovechando esta guerra como se aprovechó la plandemia para dinamitar las libertades y el nivel de vida europeo (no tendrás nada y serád tonto.
> Covidiotas y otaneros la misma cosa son.



Lo vuelvo a repetir que se que les jode a todos los COVILERDOS/OTANEROS del foro/hilo

COVILERDOS 2020 = CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA, ¿qué eres?


----------



## Pat (25 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?



No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.



Asi el problema no es un F-35 contra S-400, es

Es Todo el abanico del Sistemas del OTAN de contramedidas contra los S-400. Francamente no hay opción para los S 400.

Los F-35 son solo una pequeña parte del abanico de lo que se desplegara contra las defensas áreas rusos. Para que Rusia puede defenderse Rusia debía tener una amplia abanico de respuestas perfectamente coordinados entre si, esto es lo que falla a Rusia, puede que individualmente tiene buenos productos, pero no sirven en un combate contra el UK/USA/Canadá.

Rusia está a muchos años de tener la capacidad de combatir contra el USA/UK/Canadá

Ucrania ha sido una dura lección para los fuerzas armadas Rusos, a los Rusos les tardara muchos años antes de poder crear unas fuerzas armadas capaces de hacer frente al USA/UK/Canadá.



Esta periodo debe estar aprovechado por los países Europeas para poner en condicione sus fuerzas armadas, que no son muchas mejores que los Rusos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

*La economía rusa sorprende: Bloomberg nombra las razones del crecimiento de los indicadores rusos*

El sector industrial de Rusia registró el menor descenso de los indicadores clave en cuatro meses. Esto podría considerarse una señal importante de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EE.UU. y sus aliados por la operación encubierta del Kremlin en Ucrania. Esto sorprendió mucho a los expertos de Bloomberg.

La producción industrial cayó sólo un 0,5% en julio, menos del 2,3% que esperaban los analistas en la encuesta de Bloomberg y el mejor resultado desde los primeros meses de la CBO. En términos desestacionalizados, la producción aumentó por primera vez este año en comparación con el mes anterior, según los datos publicados por el Servicio Federal de Estadística.

El aumento de la producción minera y petrolera, junto con la recuperación de sectores como el farmacéutico, el de los semiconductores y el de la ropa de abrigo (beneficiado por el éxodo de competidores extranjeros al inicio del conflicto), contribuyeron a unos resultados superiores a los previstos.

Incluso el sector de la automoción, casi paralizado en los últimos meses por la retirada de empresas extranjeras del mercado, ha mostrado algunos indicios de estabilización y potencial alcista en un futuro próximo, pero los esfuerzos de India y China por comprar materias primas nacionales son frustrantes. .

La producción sólo cayó un 58% en julio, frente al descenso del 66% en mayo

- escribe con sorpresa la agencia de análisis Bloomberg.

Por supuesto, las sanciones son bastante dolorosas, por lo que el sentimiento y las expectativas empresariales se redujeron ligeramente en agosto en medio de los problemas de suministro de importaciones y de mano de obra. El pesimismo reside en la encuesta del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa publicada el miércoles. Pero también hay motivos para el optimismo en cuanto a las perspectivas. Muchas empresas esperan un crecimiento, principalmente de las industrias manufactureras, mineras y energéticas.

Tratando de justificar sus errores de cálculo, los gurús occidentales del análisis económico se lanzaron a buscar lo negativo, encontrándolo en la reducción del sector clave de la economía rusa: la industria del petróleo y el gas. Se predice que disminuirá a finales de este año debido al embargo petrolero introducido gradualmente por la UE.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

La guerra de sanciones contra Rusia no va tan bien como se esperaba. Resulta que esta arma tiene fallos.


----------



## Sinjar (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y lo dice The Economist, ojo.

Pero aquí los premios nobel de economía y de paz, y geopolitologos del foro, vaticinaban una hecatombe en Rusia.

Debéis estar mamando bien fuerte, wokes otanitas hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y lo dice The Economist, ojo.
> 
> Pero aquí los premios nobel de economía y de paz, y geopolitologos del foro, vaticinaban una hecatombe en Rusia.
> 
> Debéis estar mamando bien fuerte, wokes otanitas hijos de la gran puta



Lo peor es que con la chorrada de prohibir vender repuestos de aviones y cosas asi (sancion ya quitada) han cabreado mucha gente y se le han visto las orejas al lobo.
Desde el 2000s todos los aviones civiles rusos son en esencia Airbus, se llevaba desde 2014 re-haciendo la produccion domestica, la cual sera una competidora mas para Airbus y Boing a la que se suman los chinos que estan empezando a despegar. Por supuesto Europa no comprara aviones rusos, chinos quizas, pero el resto del mundo ...
No se, los economistas que planean estas cosas son un poco gilipolllas ...


----------



## Octubrista (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168500
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo comento una vez más, Berlusconi acierta con esta observación, de hace meses, y el paso de tiempo le da la razón:

_Rusia está aislada de Occidente, pero Occidente está aislada del resto de los Estados del mundo, según Berlusconi_.



Berlusconi ve” aislado ” la posición de Occidente sobre Ucrania del resto del mundo – Vortex Slots


----------



## Zhukov (25 Ago 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> De otro hilo, he elaborado mi análisis y lo publico en mi blog, para resumir la guerra hasta ahora, el último mes, y el futuro previsible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He ampliadola entrada con este resumen de slavyangrad, lo copio aquí




*Resumen de la situación en el frente: Slavyangrad.*

¿Qué está pasando realmente en Ucrania?
Las tropas aliadas están convergiendo lentamente hacia múltiples objetivos a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Vieron que en el pasado, solo podíamos reunir una, eventualmente dos operaciones ofensivas (en el mejor de los casos) al mismo tiempo. Ahora, los incendios causados por los bombardeos arden en Kharkov, Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Artemovsk, Avdeyevka, Nikolaev... en cualquier lugar. ¿Qué cambió exactamente? Algunos de ustedes dirían que ahora hay más tropas aliadas. Y se equivocan. El cambio es cualitativo para nosotros y cualitativo y cuantitativo para Ucrania. En primer lugar, tenemos el enfoque que trae resultados. Lento, pero brutalmente eficiente. La artillería arrasa el terreno. Lo que quede de las tropas de la Ua huye, se ribde o, en el peor de los casos, continuará resistiendo hasta la aniquilación total. Lo mejor del ejército de ucraniano es destruido. A las fuerzas supervivientes les esperan los "días negros".

[_alusión histórica al "día negro" del ejército alemán en Amiens en 1918 que provocó la ruptura del frente, la vuelta a los avances y el derrumbe de la moral alemana y la derrota final_]

O, en pocas palabras, para una última resistencia si alguna vez llegan a eso. Los batallones nacionalistas también sufrieron grandes dificultades. Aunque están directamente involucrados en el combate en algunos lugares, en su mayoría se usan ahora como destacamentos de bloqueo, para evitar que las tropas regulares abandonen sus posiciones. Eso no significa que a menudo no sean atacados con resultados mortales. Lo que cambió es que Ucrania ya no puede reponer todas esas pérdidas. Oímos hablar de olas de movilización... La movilización es constante ahora. Pero esas tropas están mal entrenadas, mal equipadas, mal mandadas o sin mandos en absoluto en absoluto... ¿Cómo resisten entonces? Simplemente. Están atrincherados. Los estamos aniquilando lentamente, pero ahora, hemos intensificado la presión, que se está aplicando en todos los frentes. Tenemos que esperar y ver cuánto tiempo pueden soportar estas bajas. Tal vez 2 meses, tal vez 3. Es irrelevante en realidad. El frente e está agrietando. Y, no hagas caso de historias de alguna súper arma" milagrosa". Los milagros solo ocurren en los cuentos de hadas. Para Ucrania, esto es un relato de horror. Rara vez vi un final feliz en ese género.
Por cierto, Shoigu mencionó algo que todos de alguna manera pasaron por alto se negaron a creer. Eso es información sobre 150.000 bajas ucranianas. Si hace 2 o 3 meses eran 70.000 muertos confirmados ¿qué te hace pensar que las pérdidas de Ucrania son menores que esa cifra?

PD

La cifra de 70 mil muertos viene de un documento interno ucraniano filtrado. Independientemente de si es auténtico o no, todos los informes e indicios confirman que las bajas ucranianas superan las cien mil a estas alturas

El documento









Разбор документа о потерях в ВСУ


Непредвзятая американская аналитика: «По состоянию на 1 июля, согласно документу, потери украинских военных составили: - 76 640 погибших - 42 704 раненых или контуженных - 7244 пленных - 2816 пропавших без вести - 1610 небоевых потерь (самоубийств?) Общие цифры мне кажутся...




antimaydan.info


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Claro que hay algo mas.
> 
> El elefante en la habitacion.
> 
> La sociedad occidental capitalista se ha acabado.



Más te gustaría.....


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Ago 2022)

Y luego nos extrañamos de que les corten el gas


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

Lo veis? este es el comportamiento infantil que no quiero en esta sociedad (mucho menos en Europa), los letones, cada uno de los letones, como cada español o la nacionalidad que sea, harán lo que se le antoje a cada uno de ellos, asumir eso sería el primer paso para algo muy importante en esta vida, que se llama madurar.

Mientras no sea así y se trate a otras personas como que tienen que ser "castigadas" por opiniones o maneras distintas de ver la vida, lo único que vamos a encontrar son hostias

Alguno se las merecerá y otros no, pero ese es único futuro con esa mentalidad...vosotros veréis....


----------



## Zhukov (25 Ago 2022)

y un lector ha publicado en mi blog este análisis de un oficial americano que comparto con ustedes, si no lo han visto ya

Este análisis y otros fueron publicados en

Parte de guerra: Las tropas rusas entran en la región de Nikolaiev y ya han puesto fuera de combate a 500.000 soldados de la OTAN ucraniana en 6 meses




*Análisis del oficial de inteligencia de EEUU Scott Ritter: Poner el conflicto en Ucrania en perspectiva*

En 1991 Irak, EE.UU. disparó 60.000 obuses durante toda la Guerra del Golfo.

Rusia dispara esto en un día.

La base industrial de la OTAN no es capaz de tales números de producción.

Europa no es capaz de producir un arsenal capaz de hacer frente al ejército ruso.

Según el oficial del cuerpo de marines de EE. UU. Scott Ritter, los británicos se quedarían sin municiones en 2 semanas en una guerra contra Rusia. Scott Ritter dijo que “ni siquiera durarían 2 semanas porque para entonces perderían todo su ejército”.

Según Scott, la OTAN ha sido desmilitarizada. Incluso los Estados Unidos, se ha quedado sin municiones para sus sistemas más importantes que están destinados a derribar el ejército ruso, en caso de conflicto.

Ucrania inició este conflicto con el segundo ejército más grande de Europa después de Turquía. Era una de las fuerzas armadas mejor entrenadas y mejor equipadas de Europa. Debido al conflicto en curso en el sureste, era uno de los ejércitos con más experiencia en combate en Europa. Si el ejército ucraniano hubiera luchado contra el alemán, habrían destruido a los alemanes. Aplastarían a los polacos y limpiarían el suelo con el ejército rumano, el francés, el italiano. Son muy profesionales y capacitados.

Entonces, la idea de que Rusia iba a ingresar a Ucrania y de alguna manera eliminar esta fuerza militar lista para el combate de la faz de la tierra es absurda. Pero Rusia tiene un ejército muy bien entrenado, dirigido por el mejor cuerpo de oficiales del mundo, que entiende el arte de la guerra. Y rápidamente se dieron cuenta de que tenían que adaptarse, que los ucranianos eran muy competentes y que había que cambiar la metodología. Y lo hicieron enfocándose en el problema principal que tenían ante ellos.

Las fuertes posiciones ucranianas fortificadas en el sureste son algunas de las trincheras más extensas de la historia desde la Primera Guerra Mundial con estos refugios de hormigón armado. Si haces un movimiento a una de las posiciones, eres derrotado por los demás. ¡Este es un problema militar extremadamente difícil! Pero los rusos pudieron idear lo que yo llamaría la tormenta perfecta de capacidad militar. Aprovecharon al máximo su superioridad en artillería.

Scott dice que el ejército ruso, según documentos filtrados por el propio ministerio de defensa de Ucrania, infligió 250.000 bajas a los ucranianos. Esto es 3 veces el tamaño de todo el ejército permanente de Gran Bretaña.

Scott Ritter estima 15.000 bajas combinadas para Rusia y sus aliados, esto está en línea con nuestra estimación anterior.

Este es un caso único en la historia militar. Casi siempre en una guerra, los comandantes tienen poco tiempo para completar una misión. Se les dice: es necesario tomar la altura en 15 horas o al tercer día. Y se sacrifican vidas para cumplir este propósito. ¡Los rusos han sacado el tiempo de la ecuación! No les importa el tiempo. Solo se preocupan por infligir pérdidas máximas a los ucranianos con sus pérdidas mínimas.

Se abren camino a través del este de Ucrania, infligiendo pérdidas inauditas.

Rusia ahora está protegiendo a los soldados. Pasar a la ofensiva contra un enemigo tan atrincherado y tener pérdidas de 1 en 10, 1 en 15, 1 en 30, este es un resultado inaudito en una guerra. Estos muchachos son muy buenos, no me gustaría ir contra ellos.

Los ucranianos están perdiendo miles de hombres sin ver nunca a un soldado ruso cara a cara. Esto está en línea con los videos que vimos de varias unidades ucranianas que se negaron a luchar y pidieron a las autoridades ucranianas que las sacaran de la batalla. Dijeron exactamente lo mismo. La tasa de bajas entre Rusia y Ucrania es simplemente asombrosa. Estos son números que no hemos visto en la historia moderna.

Rusia está haciendo esto con 200 mil hombres, una economía de tiempos de paz. Rusia no se ha movilizado. Rusia ha empleado el 20% de su capacidad.

Una cosa más para agregar: al mirar mapas, solo vemos flechas de «pequeño avance». Las pequeñas flechas de avance logran una cosa, desmilitarizan Ucrania e infligen grandes bajas a los ucranianos sin poner en peligro la vida de los rusos. Rusia no está en un horario cronometrado aquí. No tienen por qué apresurarse. Cualquiera que haya estudiado historia, especialmente las batallas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, es consciente de que los grandes movimientos del mapa de flechas cuestan grandes bajas. Miles de hombres mueren. Simplemente no hay razón para esto. De hecho, cuanto más se prolongue, más desmilitarizará a Europa y drenará los suministros y fondos militares de Estados Unidos.

Al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso es ahora el ejército con más experiencia en combate del mundo. Cuanto más se prolongue esto, más soldados obtendrán experiencia de combate debido a las rotaciones. Cuantos más pilotos lleguen a perfeccionar sus habilidades, armada, inteligencia, etc.

Ningún ejército moderno ha librado una guerra ni remotamente similar a la guerra de Ucrania. Esta no es una guerra en la que el enemigo es bombardeado hasta el olvido por la aviación, las ciudades se convierten en escombros y los soldados se mueven como héroes con una resistencia mínima: esta es la guerra terrestre en su forma más pura; batallas de artillería, conquista territorial. Aquí es donde las habilidades individuales y la estrategia son cruciales.

El mundo no ha visto nada como esto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Rusia desmilitarizará Ucrania. Rusia alcanzará sus objetivos. Ningún arma mágica puede cambiar eso. Nadie con conocimientos militares lo duda.

Estos muchachos son muy buenos, no me gustaría ir contra ellos. Los rusos hacen cosas fantásticas en el campo de batalla, pero no les importa el tiempo. Van a completar la misión de tal manera que minimicen las pérdidas.

Sobre las pérdidas irrecuperables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

El número de pérdidas en combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el inicio de la operación militar especial (SVO) por parte de Rusia el 24 de febrero es un secreto con siete sellos. Solo un círculo limitado de personas conoce el estado real de las cosas, pero estas personas permanecen en silencio.

Sin embargo, de vez en cuando aparece información sobre pérdidas, pero cada vez que proviene de funcionarios, la información que se da al público resulta estar mezclada con una mentira. Hace relativamente poco tiempo, por ejemplo, Zelensky anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están perdiendo entre 60 y 100 soldados en batalla todos los días. Antes de que los comentaristas tuvieran tiempo de ocuparse de estas cifras, ya que el jefe de la facción del Siervo del Pueblo en la Verkhovna Rada, David Arakhamia, anunció en una reunión a puerta cerrada organizada por el German Marshall Fund en Washington que las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendía a 1.000 muertos y heridos por día. De este millar, 200-500 personas eran fallecidos. Arakhamia terminó en Washington, habiendo llegado allí al frente de una delegación de la Verkhovna Rada para presionar por entregas adicionales de armas. También les dijo a los estadounidenses que Ucrania ya había movilizado alrededor de un millón de personas para la guerra y podría movilizar otro millón más.

En cuanto a los ucranianos “bien entrenados para atacar y contraatacar”, Arakhamia, por supuesto, era astuto. En el curso de varias oleadas de movilización y al reclutar unidades de defensa territorial, se envió a la guerra a personas al azar. Por lo general, no están listos para participar en batallas. Un ejemplo es el batallón Kraken, que forma parte de la defensa territorial. Este batallón es una chusma criminal. «Kraken» se usa principalmente para intimidar al personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y se distingue por las ejecuciones demostrativas de quienes huyen del campo de batalla. Así, los militantes de Kraken dispararon contra unos 100 soldados de la 58ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, derrotada el 14 de agosto cerca del pueblo de Udy en la región de Járkov como consecuencia de la ofensiva rusa.

Las cifras de pérdidas reportadas por el Kyiv oficial no son convincentes. Los cementerios están creciendo demasiado rápido para creer estos números. El 18 de agosto, las redes sociales discutieron la suposición sobre el número total de pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, expresada por uno de los líderes de la milicia Zaporozhye, el comandante del destacamento de Troy Vladimir Novikov (distintivo de llamada Alabai). “Esta es mi opinión personal, creo que hay alrededor de 200 mil muertos y más de 300 mil heridos que ya no volverán al servicio”, lo cita RIA Novosti.

A principios de junio, el Linke Zeitung alemán citó las palabras del general estadounidense Stephen Twitty: «200 mil combatientes de alguna manera desaparecieron misteriosamente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y nadie dirá dónde están hoy”. Como puede ver, Novikov indica la misma cifra.

Muchos comentaristas están seguros de que los datos sobre pérdidas informados oficialmente a los periodistas por varios representantes de las autoridades ucranianas no reflejan ni una pequeña fracción de la verdad. Es casi imposible confirmar la confianza de estos comentaristas, pero la opinión general es que la verdad sobre las pérdidas de Ucrania se oculta cuidadosamente. La opinión arraigada de ocultar la verdad se está convirtiendo en la razón principal de la huida de los ucranianos del servicio militar obligatorio.

“Si observa cuidadosamente todas las revisiones del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa en los últimos dos meses y las compara con los datos publicados en las redes sociales ucranianas y los canales de telegramas tanto en Ucrania como en Rusia”, escribe Argumenty Nedeli, “podemos concluir que aproximadamente desde el comienzo del verano, el ejército ucraniano ha estado perdiendo en promedio de uno a dos mil soldados muertos y heridos por día. Tomamos un promedio moderado de estos dos valores, resulta que en solo 70 días de verano, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron al menos alrededor de 105.000 militares.

Y si no tomamos 70 días de verano, sino medio año de hostilidades, las cifras de pérdidas comienzan a parecer amenazantes.

El plan de la “ofensiva fantasma” de Kiev

El grupo de hackers «Beregini» publicó Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. el plan robado para la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kherson, que fue elaborado en la sede del grupo operativo «Primorye».

Momentos destacados:

1. La orden de combate para la ofensiva se emitió el 10 de agosto.

2. Los objetivos principales son interrumpir la logística de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la dirección de Krivoy Rog y garantizar el control de fuego sobre la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya y Novaya Kakhovka.

3. En la etapa de preparación ofensiva, se prevén varias acciones para engañar a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, así como ataques contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF para garantizar el logro de las tareas asignadas.

4. Dirección del ataque principal – Murahovka-Berislav. Huelgas auxiliares en la dirección: Limany, Sofiyivka, Novonikolaevka, Novokievka.

5. Del 13 al 14 de agosto, se debe proporcionar la imitación de acciones en otras direcciones, y para el 14 de agosto, los grupos de ataque deben concentrarse y se deben infligir daños por fuego a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF,

6. El 14 de agosto, a la señal de STORMOVOY 3485, comienza directamente la ofensiva. Durante el cual se prevé el avance hacia el Dnieper en dirección a Berislav, con la imposición simultánea del máximo daño a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la ocupación de las posiciones previstas.

7. Después de alcanzar los objetivos tácticos planificados, se previó una transición a la defensa para repeler los contraataques del BTG de la brigada 76 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

8. Durante la operación, se previó obtener un dominio temporal en el uso de vehículos aéreos no tripulados mediante la derrota de los puestos de control de vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Del mismo modo, se preveía lograr la superioridad en la artillería mediante la destrucción de las posiciones de artillería de cañones y cohetes de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

9. En caso de una ofensiva exitosa, al final del segundo día de la ofensiva, se suponía que derrotaría a las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en batallas frontales y continuaría la ofensiva en Berislav.

10. Se suponía que la 35.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, la 46.ª Brigada Aerotransportada, las unidades de la 59.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, la 36.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina y una mezcolanza combinada de varias fuerzas especiales, unidades de artillería, misiles y defensa aérea participarían en la ofensiva. Partes de la brigada 28 y la brigada 59 se mantuvieron en reserva.

11. Para lograr los objetivos establecidos con pérdidas no superiores al 30%, solicitaron 6 baterías de artillería, varios Bayraktars, varios sistemas de defensa aérea Tor, así como 3 municiones estándar para artillería y la capacidad de proporcionar 4 aviones/salidas por día.

12. Los autores del plan son el general de brigada Gnatov (comandante del grupo operativo de tropas «Primorye») y su jefe de personal, el coronel Viktor Brignets.

PD. Como no es difícil de adivinar por las fechas indicadas, el ataque a Berislav no se produjo.


----------



## rudeboy (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> No has contestado a nada de lo que he dicho,pero bueno sin mas.
> El Su-25 hace lo mismo en Siria que hizo el A-10 en Afaganistan, achicharrar tanques/infanteria/camionetas toyota porque no hay necesidad de mas y porque es para lo que se diseño, no es su labor principal la de "atacar en profundidad" o de verdad te piensas que a un "bombardero en profundidad" como tu dijiste le iban a poner 25mm de blindaje en la cabina   .
> 
> Bueno, sera dificil, pero la estamos ganando



Perdona ,creo que nos hemos liado con el su25 o no he sabido expresarme. 
Lo que es un hecho constatado es que ningún bombardero ruso del tipo que sea ha penetrado en ucrania salvo en las primeras semanas de guerra. La única función de la aviación rusa desde hace meses es de artillería volante en la misma línea de frente en tiro parabólico ,sirviéndose del su25 para tal fin. En conclusión pensar que puedan darse avances sin apoyo aéreo es pura ciencia ficción a dia de hoy, el frente lleva estancado 2 meses desde la batalla por lisianks. Bombardeando la zona con una violencia que no se veía desde la 2gm, y el unico pueblo que han tomado completamente gracias a dicha estrategia es Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas y 1 calle. Pero te agradezco el debate con tus interesantes aportaciones y que encauza el hilo hacia lo que realmente está sucedido en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y ya han pensado en la moneda que van a emitir para celebrar la derota de Rusia en Ucrania? ¿O no quedan metales?


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Más te gustaría.....




No me hace ni puta gracia dejar de vivir como vivo. Pero no quedan mas cojones.

Te crees que estas ahorrando energia " Por Ucrania"

Te crees que pagas 2 eur/l de gasolina "por culpa de rusia"

A algunos os cuesta ver que vivimos como vivimos por imposicion militar a la mayoria del mundo... . Pero es asi.

El petrodolar... . Las minas africanas..tierras raras... . . Robamos todo. 

Me jode dejar de vivir así igual que a ti.. . .. Pero eso no me hace ver lo que pasa en el mundo.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No me hace ni puta gracia dejar de vivir como vivo. Pero no quedan mas cojones.
> 
> Te crees que estas ahorrando energia " Por Ucrania"
> 
> ...



No, yo no robo nada, te lo aseguro...otros tendrán "sentimiento de culpa" por algo malo que harán, yo, desde luego, no

De todas formas, quieres cambiar lo que tú llamas "imposición militar", porque te den collejas si no piensas de una determinada manera....la madre que os trajo con la coherencia, eh....


----------



## bigmaller (25 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, yo no robo nada, te lo aseguro...otros tendrán "sentimiento de culpa" por algo malo que harán, yo, desde luego, no
> 
> De todas formas, quieres cambiar lo que tú llamas "imposición militar", porque te den collejas si no piensas de una determinada manera....la madre que os trajo con la coherencia, eh....



Que yo quiero cambiar que???  

Tienes un problema con el querer y el creer. Tu (y yo) delegas el robo en los estados para nosotros tener la conciencia tranquila.... . Si no tuvieramos deuda viviriamos como en los 60


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y lo dice The Economist, ojo.
> 
> Pero aquí los premios nobel de economía y de paz, y geopolitologos del foro, vaticinaban una hecatombe en Rusia.
> 
> Debéis estar mamando bien fuerte, wokes otanitas hijos de la gran puta



Nadie dijo que iba a ser una hecatombe, lo que se dijo es que era una manera "sustituta" de tratar de frenar a Rusia (la otra manera era a nuke limpio). Con esa perspectiva....yo creo que es fácil comprenderlo.

De todas formas, la economía no son solo valores tan generales de producción, existen muchas, muchas variantes, y las más importantes están en lo más pequeño, en cómo pasa el día el Dimitry de turno, en si con un trabajo le basta o tiene que buscarse varias cosas para sobrevivir o vivir bien. Y lo mismo pasa con el Paco de turno

Algunos aquí tratís de verlo todo (erroneamente) como que las consecuencias llevan a situaciones extremas, y eso, en ningún lugar va a ocurrir, ni en Rusia ni en Europa. Por ejemplo, en la crisis del 2008 veis la TV y era un drama, pero la economía sumergida funcionaba que daba gusto

No sé, la realidad no es una película de épica y acción que tiene que durar todo 90 minutos....


----------



## alfonbass (25 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que yo quiero cambiar que???
> 
> Tienes un problema con el querer y el creer. Tu (y yo) delegas el robo en los estados para nosotros tener la conciencia tranquila.... . Si no tuvieramos deuda viviriamos como en los 60



Yo no quiero vivir en los 60.....


----------



## chemarin (25 Ago 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída
> 
> 
> El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.
> ...



Muchos lo dijimos, por paradójico que pueda parecer, las sanciones beneficiarán a Rusia, especialmente a largo plazo, no les va a quedar otra que desarrollar todos los sectores que dependían de occidente, y espero que los dirigentes rusos tengan la inteligencia suficiente para comprender que depender de China sería otra estupidez.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Y luego nos extrañamos de que les corten el gas



Y luego os extrañáis de que en la puta rusia no queden piezas de recambio ni para los lada cuatrolatas soviéticos ni para los frenos de los aviones, de que las hamburguesas dimitri lleven moho como ingrediente especial y que la inflación sea mucho peor que en Occidente aunque a la mayoría de turcochinos les de igual porque viven como en la Edad Media cagando en agujeros en el bosque. Putos orcos de mordor.


----------



## visemo (25 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He entrado en el enlace, y además de la no explicación de los incendios por los bombardeos ucranianos, aparece un enlace con el siguiente texto dentro de la noticia "Rusia protege vehículos militares en la central nuclear", y dicho enlace te lleva a la noticia del 04/03/2022 cuando Rusia conquistó la central. No os leéis ni siquiera las noticias que ponéis?


----------



## chemarin (25 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN ha estado, persistentemente, tratando de cazar a Rusia y eso es lo que sigue haciendo.
> por eso no es casualidad que las divertidas bandadas de trolls de la OTAN estén constantemente
> cuestionando la moderación, lentitud y torpeza de Rusia. Casi exigen que Rusia comprometa todo
> y avance más rápidamente.
> ...



Esto es el colmo, ya hay que ser hijo de la gran puta, como es tu caso, para llamar troll de la OTAN a quienes nos quejamos de la estrategia rusa. A la nevera por hijo de puta.


----------



## raptors (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Resulta que el "discriminado ataque contra un tren civil" ucraniano, no era tan civil ...
> Seguramente haya mas de 100 de muertos militares ucranianos, un Iskander en un tren en movimiento ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1167912




*Pues según* algunos, fueron más de 100 los neutralizados....!!




>


----------



## delhierro (25 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Y luego nos extrañamos de que les corten el gas



De lo que se extraña cualquiera es de que no lo hayan cortado despues de la 1 semana. Cuando se vio claro que occidente iba a impedir cualquier solución negociada pensando en tumbar a Rusia.

Si lo hubieran hecho entonces, Alemania entraria en el invierno con las reservas como mucho a 20%.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Ago 2022)

Llevo tiempo sin entrar por aqui y esto se ha convertido en un bar paco entre hooligans de uno y otro lado. Vaya basura, no vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## ROBOTECH (25 Ago 2022)

1/6 Solo un #subproceso rápido sobre un tema que se está ignorando y que está relacionado con la guerra en #Ucrania Parece que #Irán , después de todo, es el mayor ganador ya que, por primera vez en su historia, obtiene acceso total a un mercado enorme: Rusia. *El mundo olvida que #Irán es un país industrializado. *

2/6 Esta semana se anunció que las entidades iraníes, principalmente fabricantes de alta tecnología propiedad del gobierno, están preparadas para convertirse en subcontratistas y proveedores de la industria automotriz de Rusia, que se ha detenido desde marzo.








Iranian auto parts manufacturer inks co-op deal with Russian firm


TEHRAN – A knowledge-based Iranian manufacturer of auto parts has signed a deal with a Russian counterpart to jointly produce high-tech auto parts and equipment in Russia, IRNA reported.




www.tehrantimes.com





3/6 Hasta el 24 de febrero, las fábricas de automóviles de Rusia podrían producir un millón de vehículos al año. Obviamente, esta producción se ha desplomado. Un desastre para Rusia pero una oportunidad de oro para Irán. Mire el pabellón iraní en una exhibición de autos en Moscú esta semana:


4/6 Lo que es aún más interesante son los laboratorios y empresas iraníes que se especializan en microelectrónica siendo aprovechados por los rusos para sus propias necesidades de fabricación. Parte de ella es para uso comercial. Algunos... tienen aplicaciones militares obvias. Mire

5/6 Aquí está la "agenda de la conferencia" de un foro anual de miroelectrónica iraní en el que participan sus principales universidades. Da una buena idea de qué tan lejos ha viajado el campo. Se ve impresionante, tbh.







6/6 En una nota de cierre, recuerde el alcance de las sanciones de EE. UU./UE + otros países y el establecimiento de controles de exportación en #Rusia y luego, 6 meses después, las lagunas están bien establecidas. Más que una escapatoria , #Irán puede convertirse en el conducto perfecto para la economía de Rusia.









Russia eyes Iran as sanctions-busting backdoor for oil sales


A nuclear deal with Tehran would give Putin a perfectly timed Plan B to get oil out to global markets.




www.politico.eu





*Rusia ve a Irán como puerta trasera para romper sanciones por ventas de petróleo*
*Un acuerdo nuclear con Teherán le daría a Putin un Plan B en el momento perfecto para llevar el petróleo a los mercados globales.*

BERLÍN — Rusia planea usar a Irán como una puerta trasera para eludir las sanciones internacionales sobre Ucrania si el acuerdo nuclear de Teherán con las potencias mundiales vuelve a entrar en vigor, dicen diplomáticos occidentales.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si una parte importante de eso que dice usted fuese verdad, haría tiempo que habrían llevado la guerra a Rusia y la habrían finiquitado. Pero solo son invenciones suyas. La realidad es que si los norteamericanos en una guerra convencional y apoyados por sus aliados, intentasen invadir Rusia, les iban a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. Y usted sabe que si se atreviesen a ir a mayores y acercasen un grupo de ataque basado en portaaviones, lo hundían inevitablemente. Uno, o dos, o 15, si los tuviesen operativos. Si no tuvieron cojones ni de invadir Irán. Si sus propias simulaciones de combate, sí, las suyas, daban como resultado mayoritariamente la catástrofe total de la flota USA ¿y pretende que les saldría mejor con Rusia? mire, ahora son ustedes de chiste. Hace unas décadas era distinto, pero hoy día solo son asustaviejas.


----------



## maldito (25 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una guerra son ataudes, y dudo mucho que los Lanister(el cuarteto anglo, se te olvida Australia e incluso NZ) aguanten un asalto de crematorio.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Por los daños y las deformaciones, me parece que el tren de pasajeros fue alcanzado por un impacto aéreo de Iskander M / K (más bien K)

Gran movimiento de decapitación ~50-200 ukrop muertos, explica la falta de cráter en el suelo también


----------



## Peineto (25 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Y luego nos extrañamos de que les corten el gas



Creo que les va la mala vida...


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168551
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168553
> 
> ...



Cualquier día de estos al generalato ruso se le va a ocurrir que destruir puentes ucras también es una buena idea.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Perdona ,creo que nos hemos liado con el su25 o no he sabido expresarme.
> Lo que es un hecho constatado es que ningún bombardero ruso del tipo que sea ha penetrado en ucrania salvo en las primeras semanas de guerra. La única función de la aviación rusa desde hace meses es de artillería volante en la misma línea de frente en tiro parabólico ,sirviéndose del su25 para tal fin. En conclusión pensar que puedan darse avances sin apoyo aéreo es pura ciencia ficción a dia de hoy, el frente lleva estancado 2 meses desde la batalla por lisianks. Bombardeando la zona con una violencia que no se veía desde la 2gm, y el unico pueblo que han tomado completamente gracias a dicha estrategia es Vershina, una aldea de 8 casas y 1 calle. Pero te agradezco el debate con tus interesantes aportaciones y que encauza el hilo hacia lo que realmente está sucedido en el campo de batalla.



Hace 2 meses era 26 de Junio, esta era la situacion del frente en Luganks por ejemplo:





A mi estos datos y fechas que lanzas a brocha gorda en general, me producen risa.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cualquier día de estos al generalato ruso se le va a ocurrir que destruir puentes ucras también es una buena idea.



Un ejercito que avanza no destruye puentes, porque los tendria que volver a reconstruir


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (25 Ago 2022)

*El chaleco antibalas ruso: chapas de hierro que no detienen las balas y se convierten en metralla que destroza los órganos de los orcos*


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Soldados rusos:




Neo-nazi satanico ucraniano:


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Y ya han pensado en la moneda que van a emitir para celebrar la derota de Rusia en Ucrania? ¿O no quedan metales?



FICCIÓN(CUCARACHAS OTANERAS) = REALIDAD(NO ADOCTRINADOS)


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En este momento las importaciones de gas ruso a países como Alemania solo representan el 9% del total y bajando.
> 
> O es que crees que solo Rusia en el mundo tiene gas? Que Noruega, que está exportando actualmente a Europa el 40% de nuestras necesidades y Holanda otro 30% van a dejar de darnos gas de la noche a la mañana?
> 
> Es que me alucina que sigamos con esto en un momento en el que las reservas de gas en Europa están en máximos desde hace años, que hablemos de inflación que destruye la UE cuando la de Rusia es del doble, que veamos fantasmas de recesión que destruirá la UE mientras que Rusia cae un 4% al trimestre y parece que no importa...



Entonces payaso, porque tanto miedo a que Rusia corte el gas. Tu sigue creyendo todo lo que te dicen.


----------



## Alabama Anon (25 Ago 2022)

Uno de los famosos AGM-88 HARM anti-radar americanos ya ha sido interceptado con exito ...
Estas son una de las principales armas que USA usaria para intentar derrotar a los anti-aereos rusos por cierto ...


----------



## NPI (25 Ago 2022)

visemo dijo:


> He entrado en el enlace, y además de la no explicación de los incendios por los bombardeos ucranianos, aparece un enlace con el siguiente texto dentro de la noticia "Rusia protege vehículos militares en la central nuclear", y dicho enlace te lleva a la noticia del 04/03/2022 cuando Rusia conquistó la central. No os leéis ni siquiera las noticias que ponéis?



Los CMs NO PIENSAN, SOLAMENTE OBEDECEN.


----------



## El-Mano (25 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No eres español, eres yankee o tiraflechas….metiste la pata con el bro….



Yo cada vez escucho más el bro en España. Quizás por ticktokers o alguna mierd@ de esas, pero cada vez se dice más.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El capital es hermano. el gran capital alemán y el USAno son hermanos



Será que no te ha contradicho la historia lo que dices?

El viejo capital es la banca del casino


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

Recién me acordaba de los chuparuso diciendo que tienen un armamento super guay que te cagas.

Jajajaja qué pedazo de tarados.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Me encanta como personajes pro Putin como usted estén en contra del EU y llaman el EU “Nazi”.
> 
> La verdad es que la existencia del EU ha servido a Putin mucho más que le ha estorbado.
> 
> ...



El papel lo aguanta todo 

Luego viene algo realidad que se les escapa 

Y ves que lo que tú piensas es lo que ellos quieren que pienses 









El exjefe de Rosneft demanda a una compañía inversora de Rothschild


El expresidente de Rosneft Serguéi Bogdanchikov, dueño de la compañía Fortinvest, ha demandado a Rothschild y exige más de 100 millones de dólares por daños y perjuicios.




sputniknews.lat


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Recién me acordaba



Expresion de un español de pura cepa si, si.
A los CM os subcontratan en panchito landia como a los de la publicidad telefonica verdad?
Es que me juego el cuello de que hasta currais en el mismo call center


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Rejon, otro de los turbo subnormales...
> 
> Quejque el deficit ruso (ojo, con una deuda publica del 20% del PIB):
> 
> ...













Los bancos europeos reanudan la negociación de bonos rusos


Los bancos europeos se han unido a Wall Street para permitir que sus clientes vuelvan a negociar con la deuda rusa, después de que el Tesoro de EEUU diera luz verde el mes pasado p




www.expansion.com


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Soldados rusos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168566
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosamente, ahora mismo estaba pensando en esa 'cualidad' de los contendientes (y no hablo de Ucrania precisamente). Y me decía a mi mismo: 'si los promotores de la decadencia moral fuesen los rusos, yo estaría apoyando a Occidente'. Y también he recordado las palabras del Cristo: 

«Y no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo, pero no pueden matar el alma; temed más bien a Aquel que puede llevar a la perdición alma y cuerpo en la gehenna de fuego.»


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> 1/6 Solo un #subproceso rápido sobre un tema que se está ignorando y que está relacionado con la guerra en #Ucrania Parece que #Irán , después de todo, es el mayor ganador ya que, por primera vez en su historia, obtiene acceso total a un mercado enorme: Rusia. *El mundo olvida que #Irán es un país industrializado. *
> 
> 2/6 Esta semana se anunció que las entidades iraníes, principalmente fabricantes de alta tecnología propiedad del gobierno, están preparadas para convertirse en subcontratistas y proveedores de la industria automotriz de Rusia, que se ha detenido desde marzo.
> 
> ...



¿Pero no dicen las putinas que la industria rusa es la puta hostia y va mejor que nunca?, ¿en qué quedamos?, ¿ahora dependen de los follacabras hasta para poder montar los lada cuatrolatas soviéticos?  

Alta tecnologia iraní, la madre que me parió 

















Yasin, el reactor iraní que es clon del C-101 Aviojet


Se avanza en la producción en serie del Yasin, un reactor de adiestramiento avanzado iraní que se parece en gran medida al español CASA C-101 Aviojet.




www.defensa.com




*Yasin: Irán ponen en producción un reactor de adiestramiento que es un clon del español C-101*
Octavio Díez Cámara, 25 de agosto de 2022



Este encuadre de la maqueta del Yasin deja claro el aspecto de clon del que les hablamos en estas páginas. (Octavio Díez Cámara)

Hemos conocido en Moscú algunos de los más recientes diseños de sistemas de armas que están siendo fabricados para las *Fuerzas Armadas de Irán*. Entre los equipos que se promovían en el pabellón iraní del foro *Army 2022,* y auspiciado por la Iran Aviation Industries Organization, estaba la maqueta del avión *Yasin* que se supone es un avanzado *reactor de adiestramiento*, aparato que, a todas luces y analizando sus formas, es casi un *clon del CASA C-101 Aviojet *construido en España para el Ejército del Aire y para otros países.

No resulta curioso que *Irán*, en su empeño por ser autosuficiente en la fabricación de distintos sistemas de armas, haya decidido avanzar copiando lo que otras naciones usan en tareas de adiestramiento de futuros pilotos.





_El futuro reactor de adiestramiento iraní es el Yasin, una aparente copia del C-101 Aviojet español. (MD Irán)_
Lo que sí lo es, es que *se haya fijado en la concepción general del C-101 para su programa del futuro* *reactor de adiestramiento*. El avión que ellos proponen, y del que hemos visto una maqueta de la que les adjuntamos algunas imágenes, se llama hoy *Yasin* y se dice que es una evolución de un proyecto anterior, el* Kowssar 88*. La verdad es que entre ambos hay sustanciales diferencias, siendo el reactor iraní más reciente mucho más parecido al español.
*Necesidad imperiosa*
La *Fuerza Aérea de* *Irán* necesita aviones modernos para tener medios con los que contrarrestar a las amenazas y formar a sus pilotos, siendo el *Yasin* un medio de vuelo que puede servir tanto para tareas formativas como para realizar cometidos de apoyo a las acciones de combate. Corroborando lo que las imágenes de ese diseño nos trasladan a aquellos que conocemos bien el C-101, decirles que el *Yasin* tiene una longitud de 12 metros y una envergadura alar de 10, datos que, respectivamente, en el español son de 12,3 y 12,6.





_Las formas del fuselaje y de las alas del reactor de adiestramiento iraní Yasin son casi idénticas a las del Aviojet. (Octavio Díez Cámara) _
Ambos *reactores de adiestramiento* mantienen una configuración de cabina biplaza para instructor y alumno y su masa es similar, pues el iraní tiene una al despegue de 5,4 toneladas que en el caso del C-101 son 5. La diferencia mayor estriba en que el español incluye una turbina de 3.500 libras de empuje y el *Yasin* contaría con una planta doble que suma unas 7.000, lo que hace que sea capaz de 150 km/h más de velocidad punta que el Aviojet; por el contrario, consume mucho más y su autonomía es mucho menor.
*Irán*, con el *Yasin,* propone un *reactor de adiestramiento* del que nos han comentado *esperan incorporar no menos de medio centenar de ejemplares*, aunque podrían también aspirar a vender alguno a otros países interesados. Su configuración interna, con un *cockpit que podría ser algo anticuado* y otros detalles no son los mejores hoy en día donde se buscan reactores de adiestramiento de altas prestaciones; el *Yasin* iraní parece que no tendría ese carácter. Honduras dio de baja sus C-101 hace bastantes años, Jordania hace no mucho y Chile los retira este año, mientras que en España desde este verano sirven sólo en la Patrulla _Águila _acrobática (*Octavio Díez Cámara)*

Copyright © Grupo Edefa S.A. Prohibida la reproducción total o parcial de este artículo sin permiso y autorización previa por parte de la empresa editora.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Ay que poco les queda, joder...









Saudi paper: Israeli F-35’s penetrated Iran airspace several times in last 2 months


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com




*Saudi paper: Israeli F-35’s penetrated Iran airspace several times in last 2 months*

24 August 2022, 2:22 pm  

Illustrative: Fighter jets from the IAF's second F-35 squadron, the Lions of the South, fly over southern Israel. (Israel Defense Forces)




https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/article-715476


*IAF F-35s penetrated Iranian airspace months ago - Saudi report*
*According to the report, the purpose of the operation - conducted with the US - was to simulate an aerial and maritime strike on Iran in the Red Sea.*
By JERUSALEM POST STAFF

Published: AUGUST 24, 2022 15:01
Updated: AUGUST 24, 2022 19:53






AN F-35 seen during an aerial display at an IAF pilots’ graduation ceremony at Hatzerim air base in the Negev. Stealth fighter aircraft of this type were involved in the downing of the Iranian UAVs.
(photo credit: AHARON KROHN/FLASH90)


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Muchos lo dijimos, por paradójico que pueda parecer, las sanciones beneficiarán a Rusia, especialmente a largo plazo, no les va a quedar otra que desarrollar todos los sectores que dependían de occidente, y espero que los dirigentes rusos tengan la inteligencia suficiente para comprender que depender de China sería otra estupidez.



Esa es una estupidez típica de fanático descerebrado. Rusia no puede sustituir ni el 5% de los insumos y bienes de cambio y capital que necesita para funcionar. Como cualquier otro país. 

Ya advirtió China que desacoplarse de la economía mundial era una desgracia.
Y siguen con ese relato estúpido de que las sanciones son buenas cuando el mismo Putin pidió que las eliminen.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Un ejercito que avanza no destruye puentes, porque los tendria que volver a reconstruir



Y un ejército que deja que su enemigo se arme tampoco destruye los puentes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no quiero vivir en los 60.....



Pues vas a tener que acostumbrarte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Yo cada vez escucho más el bro en España. Quizás por ticktokers o alguna mierd@ de esas, pero cada vez se dice más.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ¿Pero no dicen las putinas que la industria rusa es la puta hostia y va mejor que nunca?, ¿en qué quedamos?, ¿ahora dependen de los follacabras hasta para poder montar los lada cuatrolatas soviéticos?
> 
> Alta tecnologia iraní, la madre que me parió
> 
> ...



Se que no ves muy allá


Pero te voy a contar un secreto que algunos de aquí saben
Si algo hizo sustentable a los vietnamitas y su abastecimiento en retaguardia, fueron los camiones *GAZ-63 Trucks, adivina qué motor llevaban? *

Los que dejó este jazaro Ashkenazi y posterior abastecimiento de piezas en la fábrica Gorky
Cuando los espías fotografiaban hasta caravanas de 300 gaz, en USA no comprendían nada

Te crees que los dueños de la tecnología

Tienen bandera o patria? 

Hoy ocurre exactamente igual


----------



## El Fenomeno (26 Ago 2022)

Decid lo que querais pero que a estas alturas del verano los rusos no hayan tomado siquiera ni Sloviank ni Kramatorsks( de Jarkov ni hablamos) es un fracaso absoluto, al nivel de la "no ofensiva" ucraniana en Jerson. No discuto que en pleno invierno y con Europa arrodillada por el frio , no le den suministros a los ucranianos y se desintegre el frente, pero la sensacion que dejan las FF.AA. rusas es que estamos viendo una segunda parte de la campaña contra Finlandia de 1940 ( y aqui no habido purga previa, que sepamos). Se acabó el mito del oso ruso.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Expresion de un español de pura cepa si, si.
> A los CM os subcontratan en panchito landia como a los de la publicidad telefonica verdad?
> Es que me juego el cuello de que hasta currais en el mismo call center



Por suerte soy judeoargentino siempre lo dije.
Jamás fui africano del norte ni lo quiero ser


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No es un enfrentamiento realista. No creo que Rusia fie neutralizar la superioridad USAna en aviación exclusivamente con medios antiaéreos.
> 
> Para empezar Rusia atacará los lugares desde donde parten esos aviones, eso en la 2ª Guerra Mundial no existía, Alemania no tenía esa capacidad.



Y a la par, los satélites se van a la mierda. Así que más vale que los sepan pilotar a mano.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esa es una estupidez típica de fanático descerebrado. Rusia no puede sustituir ni el 5% de los insumos y bienes de cambio y capital que necesita para funcionar. Como cualquier otro país.
> 
> Ya advirtió China que desacoplarse de la economía mundial era una desgracia.
> Y siguen con ese relato estúpido de que las sanciones son buenas cuando el mismo Putin pidió que las eliminen.



Separa 

Corto plazo 

De medio largo plazo 

O que te crees que un país si sigue creando ingenieros y con un poco de espionaje no puede ser autosuficiente?

Lo importante para serlo es la energía

Te suena esto de la energía barata? 

China vendería chips y máquinas para hacerlos a cambio de comida 









China no sabe cómo alimentar a todos sus ciudadanos


En China no hay suficientes recursos, de ahí que se impongan nuevas medidas.




www.lavanguardia.com





Y gas y petróleo también gustosamente se los intercambiar por tecnología


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Por suerte soy judeoargentino siempre lo dije.
> Jamás fui africano del norte ni lo quiero ser



Pero un tragalefas otánico sí lo eres.


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> De medio largo plazo



A mediano y largo plazo estarán en el medioevo


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A mediano y largo plazo estarán en el medioevo



Y con la ley de si es si cuanto podéis retroceder en Europa?

Te veo en la 2a foto y polivacunado 

Sin poder pagar los 900 euros kwh


----------



## alfonbass (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues vas a tener que acostumbrarte.



Hombre, yo trabajo, no busco paguitas....


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

Si esto es cierto me resulta tan vomitivo cómo la pedofilia de Putin.
Ninguna posibilidad de aceptar estos hijos de puta.


----------



## ariel77 (26 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Esa es una estupidez típica de fanático descerebrado. Rusia no puede sustituir ni el 5% de los insumos y bienes de cambio y capital que necesita para funcionar. Como cualquier otro país.
> 
> Ya advirtió China que desacoplarse de la economía mundial era una desgracia.
> Y siguen con ese relato estúpido de que las sanciones son buenas cuando el mismo Putin pidió que las eliminen.



Vives fuera de la realidad y desconoces las normas básicas de la economía. Los que no podemos sustituir los insumos energéticos y de materias primas rusas somos nosotros.

Todo lo que ha sucedido desde la invasion en Febrero (inflación desbocada, revalorización del rublo, colapsó de la industria alemana) es de 1° de Economía y totalmente inevitable. Cualquier persona que no esté fanatizada y abducidla por los mass mierda es capaz de verlo, independientemente de cualquier valoración moral que se haga de la invasion rusa.

Ahora plantéate por qué los líderes del “mundo libre” sabiendo esto, nos han arrastrado a esta situación. 

La escasa competitividad de muchos sectores de la industria rusa es irrelevante toda vez que los hemos expulsado de los mercados. Que un Lada sea menos fiable que un Opel es totalmente irrelevante en un contexto donde no tienes gasolina para el Opel.

Mientras mantengan su alianza estratégica con China les suda la polla cualquier sanción. Nuestra inflación les esté reindustrizando, eso también es de 1° de Economía y si no eres capaz de entender una relación tan simple es que te has creído todas las mentiras que cuentan en la tele.

Como cuando escribías el 19 de Junio:



JAGGER dijo:


> Se van dando cuenta que en 2/3 meses comienza el avance ucraniano hacia orcoland?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ves el avance hacia “Orcoland”? ¿Esperamos al 19 de septiembre o recoges el owned ya? ¿Alguna wunderwaffen de última hora? ¿Tapitas de grillo y duchas de agua fría? ¿Sobacos malolientes? ¿Achatarrar el parque automovilístico europeo? ¿No respirar?

Lamentable que un judío participe de la campaña de deshumanización, equiparando a los rusos con bestias como hacían los nazis con los judíos.

Observa la posición de Israel en todo este conflicto y aprende de los mayores.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Una buena razón como cualquier otra para tener en cuenta al bueno de Zhu.



Al "bueno"...??
Ese no es bueno ni cuando duerme...

Representa el mismo globalismo que dice combatir...el capital asesino pintado de rojo...habla de la economia planificada como la panacea...pero es facil intuir quienes planificaran esa economia planificada...y conforme a que intereses lo llevaran a cabo...

El pajaro reune en su pensamiento lo peor de ambas caras de la moneda...colectivismo en nombre del partido unico...colectivismo en nombre del pensamiento unico.

Ha dado tantos bandazos...que ya no se sabe si viene o va...lo sabra el??


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, yo trabajo, no busco paguitas....



Ya verás cuando te jubilen.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Deseando la muerte de gente, ¿eh? Ya lo pagarás, porque esas cosas existen.



Coño...COMO EL "BUENO" DE ZHU!!!


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Vives fuera de la realidad y desconoces las normas básicas de la economía. Los que no podemos sustituir los insumos energéticos y de materias primas rusas somos nosotros.
> 
> Todo lo que ha sucedido desde la invasion en Febrero (inflación desbocada, revalorización del rublo, colapsó de la industria alemana) es de 1° de Economía y totalmente inevitable. Cualquier persona que no esté fanatizada y abducidla por los mass mierda es capaz de verlo, independientemente de cualquier valoración moral que se haga de la invasion rusa.
> 
> ...



Dices verdades 

Pero son una macedonia, como una baraja de cartas que te falta la mitad 


Judíos?
Nazis?
Recursos energéticos?

Será Ashkenazis
Serán sionistas 
Y serán fondos de inversión y bancos sacando tajada como llevan haciendo 200 años 

O que pasa que Rothschild no gana dinero con fontanella inc?
O rosnef?
O los petroleros de Grecia?

Jazarí no es judío hebreo


----------



## NS 4 (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, un clon de Alatriste, hasta dice las mismas soplapolleces que el original.



Para criticarle te sobra lengua...para ser como el te faltan cojones...

VIEJO SIN POLLA


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Al "bueno"...??
> Ese no es bueno ni cuando duerme...
> 
> Representa el mismo globalismo que dice combatir...el capital asesino pintado de rojo...habla de la economia planificada como la panacea...pero es facil intuir quienes planificaran esa economia planificada...y conforme a que intereses lo llevaran a cabo...
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (26 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Lamentable que un judío participe de la campaña de deshumanización, equiparando a los rusos con bestias como hacían los nazis con los judíos.



No haber comenzado con éste genocidio holodomorodiano tratando de nazis a los ucranianos. Justamente Rusia, el país de los progroms.

Por lo demás Ucrania ya se está preparando para la ofensiva. Pronto llegan los A-10. Y las tropas están siendo entrenadas en Polonia e Inglaterra.


----------



## pemebe (26 Ago 2022)

Fuente ucra: *Pese a los HIMARS los rusos siguen bombardeando toda la línea del frente.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelen los intentos rusos de avanzar en 4 frentes - Informe del Estado Mayor*

STANISLAV POHORILOV - JUEVES, 25 AGOSTO 2022, 18:47

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas intentaron avanzar en los frentes de Kharkiv, Sloviansk, Bakhmut y Avdiivka, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han rechazado con decisión sus intentos de romper las defensas ucranianas.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 18:00 horas del 25 de agosto de 2022

No hubo cambios significativos *en los frentes de Volyn y Polissia.* Existe una amenaza continua de ataques de misiles y ataques aéreos rusos desde el territorio de Bielorrusia.

Rusia sigue manteniendo unidades de sus tropas *en el frente de Sivershchyna*, en las zonas de las provincias de Bryansk y Kursk (Rusia), cerca de la frontera ruso-ucraniana. El objetivo de Rusia es demostrar la presencia de sus fuerzas en la zona e inmovilizar a las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas [impidiendo así su traslado a otros frentes más activos - ed.].

Los rusos utilizaron artillería tubular para bombardear infraestructuras civiles en las zonas de Hai, Zaliznyi Mist y Hirsk, en el óblast de Chernihiv, y Bachivsk, Vilna Sloboda y Stukalkivka, en el óblast de Sumy, y sus alrededores. Utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para realizar reconocimientos aéreos cerca de la frontera estatal ucraniana.

*En el frente de Kharkiv, *las fuerzas rusas utilizaron cañones de tanque, así como artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar sobre zonas de Odnorobivka, Tsupivka, Prudianka, Bazaliivka, Tsyrkuny, Petrivka, Velyki Prokhody, Pytomnyk, Ivanivka, Korobochkyne, Slobozhanske y Chepil y sus alrededores. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos en zonas de Pytomnyk, Pryshyb y Zalyman y sus alrededores.


Las fuerzas rusas también intentaron sin éxito avanzar sobre Petrivka, donde sufrieron pérdidas y se vieron obligadas a retirarse. Siguen realizando activamente reconocimientos aéreos en la zona.

*En el frente de Sloviansk,* los rusos desplegaron cañones de tanque, artillería entubada y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) para disparar sobre zonas cercanas a Velyka Komyshuvakha, Krasnopillia, Nova Dmytrivka, Dolyna y Dibrivne.

Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania han repelido con éxito un intento ruso de avanzar cerca de Dolyna y Dmytrivka.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* las zonas de Spirne, Zvanivka, Siversk y Pryshyb y sus alrededores fueron objeto de fuego ruso. Los rusos intentaron avanzar cerca de Staryi Karavan, pero no tuvieron éxito y se retiraron. 

*En el frente de Bakhmut,* las tropas rusas siguieron disparando sobre las zonas cercanas a Bakhmut, Vesela Dolyna, Zaitseve y Kodema. Soledar, Yakovlivka, Zaitseve y Kodema sufrieron ataques aéreos rusos.

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas llevaron a cabo operaciones ofensivas y de asalto en un intento de avanzar cerca de Kodema y Bakhmutske, pero sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

Las fuerzas rusas intentaron hacer retroceder a las tropas ucranianas en el frente de Avdiivka utilizando aviones, cañones de tanque, artillería tubular y MLRS. También intentaron atacar objetivos militares y de infraestructura civil cruciales en Avdiivka, Mar'inka, Krasnohorivka, Nevelske, Pervomaiske, Vodiane, Zalizne y Oleksandropil y sus alrededores.

Los rusos también intentaron romper la defensa ucraniana cerca de Pervomaiske; fueron rechazados por las tropas ucranianas y se vieron obligados a retirarse.

Las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra zonas cercanas a Pavlivka, Yelyzavetivka y Novomykhailivka *en el frente de Novopavlivka*, y realizaron ataques aéreos cerca de Volodymyrivka, Vuhledar y Pavlivka.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia*, las tropas rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de Huliaipilske, Orikhiv, Zaliznychne, Shevchenko y Olhivske. La aviación rusa atacó zonas de Orikhiv, Huliaipilske, Shcherbaky y Mali Shcherbaky y sus alrededores.

Las fuerzas rusas *en el frente de Pivdennyi Buh* centraron sus esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones actuales y disparar contra las unidades del ejército ucraniano. Siguieron disparando a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto utilizando cañones de tanque, así como artillería de tubo y cohetes, y realizaron un ataque aéreo cerca de Bila Krynytsia.

Los rusos intentaron una operación de reconocimiento de fuerzas cerca de Blahodatne, pero se vieron obligados a retirarse con pérdidas. Asimismo, las fuerzas rusas intentaron avanzar en las proximidades de Tavriiske, pero fueron rechazadas por la feroz respuesta de las tropas ucranianas, que obligaron a los ocupantes a retirarse.


----------



## ariel77 (26 Ago 2022)

maldito dijo:


> Una guerra son ataudes, y dudo mucho que los Lanister(el cuarteto anglo, se te olvida Australia e incluso NZ) aguanten un asalto de crematorio.



A lo mejor si les ponen habitaciones seguras en los barracones, donde puedan abrazar ositos cuando les ofenda la “n” word dicha por algún superior redneck, pues aguantan mejor el combate.

Lo cierto es que Estados Unidos lleva desde Corea sin luchar una guerra con un igual y donde no tengan superioridad aérea. 
La base de la estrategia militar americana es la superioridad tecnológica aplastante de su fuerza aérea.

Pero tienen pocos soldados bregados en conflictos donde no controlan los cielos. Leed las declaraciones en los medios occidentales de los mercenarios que se volvieron; Irak les parecía un puto parque temático.

¿Creéis que siguen los mismos soldados que empezaron la guerra en Febrero? Van a rotar a todas las putas unidades de infantería por el teatro ucraniano, un soldado bregado con equipamiento básico de calidad vale por 4 terminators occidentales que no han pegado un tiro en su puta vida.

El problema es que todo lo anterior ya lo saben los psicópatas que nos gobiernan y están dispuestos a apretar el botón y romper la baraja. Lo dicen abiertamente, como la loca del coño inglesa, Tatcher frustrada con ínfulas.

Nos llevan al puto abismo y la gente fantaseando con tal o cual equipamiento que le van a dar a los ucranianos. Como si esto fuese una guerrita mas. Nuestro soberbia nos va a costar la vida, literalmente.


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y con la ley de si es si cuanto podéis retroceder en Europa?
> 
> Te veo en la 2a foto y polivacunado
> 
> Sin poder pagar los 900 euros kwh



Creo que la de 2021 estaba en el 1.01 y tras 20 años de inmigracion masiva, realmente cuesta ver niños españoles por la calle


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ago 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Vives fuera de la realidad y desconoces las normas básicas de la economía. Los que no podemos sustituir los insumos energéticos y de materias primas rusas somos nosotros.
> 
> Todo lo que ha sucedido desde la invasion en Febrero (inflación desbocada, revalorización del rublo, colapsó de la industria alemana) es de 1° de Economía y totalmente inevitable. Cualquier persona que no esté fanatizada y abducidla por los mass mierda es capaz de verlo, independientemente de cualquier valoración moral que se haga de la invasion rusa.
> 
> ...



Este ni es judio, no na. es un argentino coñazo (perdón la redusndacia). Que le pagan 100 pesos para dar por culo aquí en vez de que le den por culo en alguna ciudad de mierda de ese no país. A ver si con suerte le atropella un 4x4 mientras intenta robar con su motillo de lumpen.

cualquier judio escupiría en su cara de mono


----------



## NPI (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Creo que la de 2021 estaba en el 1.01 y tras 20 años de inmigracion masiva, realmente cuesta ver niños españoles por la calle



En España hay más animales de compañía registrados que adolescentes menores de 15 años, y esos son los registrados, a saber los reales.
Es como la inflación del Gobierno la oficial(verdad oficial) 10,8%, la real(no cocinada) 20% y subiendo, hay alimentos básicos que han subido más del 35%.

Y en lo que respecta a tu comentario, solo hay que darse una vuelta por las diferentes ciudades de España, para ver los carritos de los niños, todos son de:
- Musulmán: madre(_'española foránea'_/musulmana), padre(_*'español autóctono'*_/musulmán)
- Negro: madre(_'española foránea'_/negra), padre(_*'español autóctono'*_/negro)
- Centroamérica o Sudamérica: madre(Centroamérica o Sudamérica/_'española foránea'_), padre(Centroamérica o Sudamérica/_*'español autóctono'*_)
- Asiático: madre(asiática/_'española foránea'_), padre(asiático/_*'español autóctono'*_)


----------



## Rantamplum (26 Ago 2022)

En tres años ? En tres años ucrania no existirá


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Ago 2022)

Dicen que dos reactores detenidos en Zaporiyia. Hm.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Ago 2022)

Qué dicen los foreros, creen que Rusia tiene intenciones de tomar Nikolaev y avanzar a Odesa?

yo la verdad pienso que están tratando solo de desmilitarizar esa zona para asegurar la conquista de kherson, lo mismo deberán hacer en la frontera oeste de Donetsk cuando tomen slaviank -Kramatorsk


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Fuente ucra: *Pese a los HIMARS los rusos siguen bombardeando toda la línea del frente.*




Otra Wunderwaffe que se apaga y van


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

El Pentágono, casi con toda seguridad, carece medios materiales, tecnológicos u operativos
(e intelectuales) para librar una guerra de verdad y, ojo, Rusia lleva a cabo una 'Operación'
no una guerra. La guerra es otra cosa y si hubiera sido una guerra a gran escala en Ucrania, 
muchas de las condecoraciones para militares USAnos metidos en Ucrania serían póstumas. 
Si se empeñan, todavía se puede llegar a eso.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

Las cifras del PIB en Europa y Anglonistán llevan años siendo maquilladas 
a través del gasto gubernamental, la deuda reciclada, la contabilización
de los costes de todo el PIB de los bienes que no se producen en el país, l
a doble contabilidad, las actividades ilícitas como droga, prostitución...

En realidad, Occidente está en recesión permanente desde 2008.
Por si no lo sabían...


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

El gobierno britanico estafa a su población al igual que el Zelensky estafa al mundo...

Los británicos tiran la toalla


https://www.dailymail.co.uk


...

-El 25% de los británicos que acogieron a una familia ucraniana han pedido al gobierno 
que se encargue de realojar a los refugiados ucranianos, porque muchos pringaos british
no han cobrado las 350 libras/mes..


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ago 2022)

*La razón detrás de la desesperada apuesta de Biden por inyectar millones en el conflicto en Ucrania*

Sputnik. A seis meses del inicio de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania el Gobierno de Joe Biden anunció un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar, el más grande, según el presidente estadounidense.

Se tratan de casi 3.000 millones de dólares en apoyo militar, que se suman al equipo militar que se envió el 9 de agosto valuado en más de 775 millones de dólares.

Entre el armamento enviado están municiones para Himars, 16 obuses de 105 mm y 36.000 proyectiles para ellos, 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados Sky Eagle, misiles HARM para contrarrestar los radares, lanzadores de misiles TOW y 1.000 Javelin.

La entrega de armas y dinero por parte de EEUU a Ucrania ya ha generado diversas críticas entre los republicanos, quienes acusan *la falta de transparencia* sobre qué pasa con estos recursos cuando llegan a territorio ucraniano.

Personajes como el congresista *Greg Steube*cuestionaron que, hasta el momento, EEUU ha enviado más de 54.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania sin saber en qué se usan, señalamiento que ya han hecho varios académicos y especialistas que alertan que *las armas podrían terminar en el mercado negro* y el dinero en manos de oligarcas ucranianos.

Un documental de la CBS (que ya no vio la luz por decisión del canal) sugería que se desconocía el paradero del 70% de las armas enviadas al presidente Volodímir Zelenski.


A pesar de las críticas, todo parece indicar que la Administración Biden no cederá a las presiones y seguirá mandando dinero a Ucrania, mientras Joe Biden se prepara para las elecciones de noviembre en las que pretende quitarle poder a los republicanos, cuando su popularidad está en un 41%, debido a las críticas generadas por histórica inflación que se vive en dicho país, consecuencia directa de las sanciones a Rusia.

*Una apuesta desesperada*

En entrevista para Sputnik, la internacionalista de la UNAM *Claudia Serrano* opina que la decisión de mantener los apoyos económicos y "mantener latente el conflicto en Ucrania" permiten a los miembros de la Organización de Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) *justificar la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia*, y así mantener "este papel de protección militar en Europa".

"Le permite reavivar el debate interno, que sigue presente en el conflicto tratando de coadyuvar a que se incline la balanza hacia Occidente y que exista una posibilidad de ganar", comentó la especialista.

Por su parte, la investigadora de la Universidad Autónoma Metropolitana (UAM) *Ana Teresa Gutiérrez del CID *considera en conversación con Sputnik que, si bien *el electorado estadounidense está molesto por la inflación* y los republicanos se quejan de los apoyos económicos a Ucrania, todos están en el mismo canal de posicionar a China y Rusia como "los enemigos" que amenazan la hegemonía estadounidense en el mundo.

"Los republicanos también quieren esta guerra contra Rusia, aunque digan que no, porque están sacando enormes dividendos y también comparten el objetivo de que China y Rusia son los enemigos y, para poder combatir a China, primero tienen que desintegrar a Rusia como Estado nación", señala la académica.

La conformación de un nuevo orden geopolítico mundial ya ha sido advertida por varios medios y especialistas desde hace tiempo, pero ha cobrado fuerza luego de que el grupo de los BRICS anunciaran que ya discutían la posibilidad de dejar de comerciar en dólares para privilegiar sus monedas nacionales.

"Concretarlo (el nuevo orden) no va a ser sencillo", opina Claudia Serrano.

*¿EEUU está alargando la guerra?*

Ambas especialistas coinciden en que la actitud de EEUU frente al conflicto sugiere que *no esperaron que Rusia resistiera de esta forma las sanciones económicas* y calcularon que con la ayuda de Europa se podría ganar la batalla en Ucrania.

En contraste, lo que se ha visto es que *Ucrania no gana posiciones*, mientras que las empresas armamentísticas se llenan los bolsillos: tan sólo en las dos primeras semanas del conflicto el Instituto para la Investigación de la Paz Internacional de Estocolmo (SIPRI, por sus siglas en inglés) estimó que *las acciones de los principales fabricantes de armas subieron 10%*, equivalente a 82.000 millones de dólares.

"Creo que hay mucha desesperación en los mandos ucranianos porque no pueden vencer a Rusia, es lógico. Y pensaban que con toda esa ayuda occidental iban a poder someter al ejército ruso y por eso hacen estas provocaciones en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia ", comenta Gutiérrez del Cid.

Incluso, la internacionalista considera que EEUU "busca alargar la guerra porque es una forma de luchar contra Rusia", tratar de agotar sus recursos, eclipsar su crecimiento económico y un "intento desesperado de mantener su hegemonía mundial", *obtenida más por la caída de la URSS que por méritos propios*.

"El conflicto en Ucrania estaba congelado desde 2014, pero qué casualidad que cuando van a inaugurar el Nord Stream 2 que iba a darle a Rusia mucho peso en Europa Occidental, y a Alemania le iba a dar una fuente de abastecimiento de gas, no sólo para sus necesidades sino para comerciar con otros países, es decir, le iba a dar mucha más influencia en Europa, otra vez se recrudece el conflicto ucraniano", comenta la académica.

Por su parte, la doctora Claudia Serrano recuerda que "la economía de EEUU está muy vinculada a la guerra, entonces se reactiva económicamente cada vez que hay un conflicto directo o indirecto de EEUU", como sucedió en el mandato de Barack Obama, considerada como la administración con más intervenciones militares en el extranjero.

"El costo político va a estar directamente ligado a que los estadounidenses se pregunten por qué estamos dirigiendo dinero a esta causa, si internamente la inflación está muy muy alta", afirma Serrano Solares


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Ago 2022)

¿Que ocurre en la trastienda, mientras estamos ocupados con la gueguerra?


*El «ministerio del clima» canadiense tendrá almacenamiento de armas y salas de detención*




Justin Trudeau



Una instalación del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de Canadá (ECCC) en construcción en Winnipeg incluye una sala de almacenamiento de armas de fuego considerable, así como múltiples salas de pruebas y salas de interrogatorios, según CounterSignal. El medio, que afirma haber recibido una copia filtrada de los planos arquitectónicos elaborados por una firma de Winnipeg, publicó una instantánea que muestra algunas de las etiquetas más inquietantes el martes.

El extenso edificio de 50,000 pies cuadrados también alberga laboratorios biológicos, oficinas de relaciones con los medios, una estación de pronóstico del tiempo y, quizás lo más inquietante, dadas las implicaciones, instalaciones para albergar a cientos de personas, incluidos los «oficiales de aplicación» que trabajan para el ECCC.
Los «oficiales de aplicación» son esencialmente policías climáticos, dotados de una autoridad equivalente por la Ley de Evaluación de Impacto de 2019, que pretende ser una legislación destinada a reducir el impacto de la energía, la agricultura y otros grandes proyectos en las comunidades indígenas y el medio ambiente. Pueden ingresar a cualquier propiedad sin una orden judicial para verificar el cumplimiento de la IAA, tomar fotos, acceder a computadoras, teléfonos y otros dispositivos, dar órdenes a cualquier persona que opere maquinaria, o incluso exigir que las instalaciones sean desalojadas y se prohíba el acceso futuro.
Según una publicación de trabajo en Indeed.com, Canadá actualmente está contratando a estos «oficiales de aplicación» para hacer cumplir las regulaciones de contaminación. Se les da una autorización de seguridad secreta y armas restringidas, que llevan, junto con esposas, en cualquier condición ambiental que Ottawa les pida que inspeccionen.
Los agentes de ECCC fueron vistos a principios de esta semana en tierras de cultivo privadas en Saskatchewan, donde afirmaron estar tomando muestras de agua para medir los niveles de nitratos. El primer ministro Scott Moe exigió saber para qué planeaba la agencia usar las muestras y por qué se estaba haciendo sin el permiso y el conocimiento de los agricultores.
Muchos agricultores temen que el primer ministro pueda seguir los pasos de su homólogo en los Países Bajos, cuyas restricciones planificadas sobre el uso de fertilizantes amenazan con alejar a la mayoría de los agricultores holandeses de sus tierras. En 2020, Trudeau anunció planes para reducir las emisiones de fertilizantes en un 30% en los próximos 10 años, lo que no solo reducirá los rendimientos de los cultivos y hará imposible continuar cultivando alimentos, sino que, según los defensores de la industria de los fertilizantes, ni siquiera reducirá las emisiones de carbono.










El «ministerio del clima» canadiense tendrá almacenamiento de armas y salas de detención







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## manodura79 (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. Donde unico se plantea una confrontación entre USA y Rusia usando avioncitos y cohetitos es en este tipo de foros y porque tenemos mucho tiempo libre. 
¿De que te vale la integración de ejércitos si dicho enfrentamiento duraría minutos?
Aquí lo único que vale es la capacidad para anular el sistema de lanzamiento nuclear. El primero que lo logre, gana. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## notengodeudas (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pat, desde qué base OTAN nos escribes?
¿O estás retirado ya?


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

Dicen que la línea del frente es estable, que los rusos son incapaces de moverse,
que los ucranianos están muy fortificados y que los rusos son incapaces de ir más allá
ya que los ucranianos están constantemente metiendo nuevos refuerzos...

Dicen, pero no entienden. Mientras Rusia se esté cepillando a varios cientos todos los días,
y lisiando a 3 veces más, no hay necesidad de moverse ni un metro mas ¿Para qué? 
El enemigo a desmilitarizar se presenta puntual a la picadora para su eliminación sumaria.

Osease ¿Para qué va ir mahoma a la montaña,
si es la montaña la que acude presta a mahoma?


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La pregunta del millón sigue siendo :
> 
> Un enfrentamiento a gran escala F-35 y B-2 (tecnología stealth usana) contra S-400/500 (lo mejor de lo mejor en sistemas antiaéreos hoy en día)
> 
> ¿Quién gana?




El F-35 no es lo mejor, es lo más publicitado.
Es una caja de zapatos voladora. Por eso no lo acercan a ningún escenario bélico serio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ejemplo la guerra de Afganistán…y como huir…eso si lo tienen bien entrenado desde Vietnam…


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Vídeo de propaganda del ejército chino, que se prepara a fondo para esta guerra de IV generación…lo más interesante los robots de combate (0.29/0.38/3.27/3.32)…uno de ellos claramente es ruso se vio en la exposición el otro día…


----------



## cryfar74 (26 Ago 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Decid lo que querais pero que a estas alturas del verano los rusos no hayan tomado siquiera ni Sloviank ni Kramatorsks( de Jarkov ni hablamos) es un fracaso absoluto, al nivel de la "no ofensiva" ucraniana en Jerson. No discuto que en pleno invierno y con Europa arrodillada por el frio , no le den suministros a los ucranianos y se desintegre el frente, pero la sensacion que dejan las FF.AA. rusas es que estamos viendo una segunda parte de la campaña contra Finlandia de 1940 ( y aqui no habido purga previa, que sepamos). Se acabó el mito del oso ruso.



Di lo que quieras, pero cuando Putin hizo su discurso días antes de lanzar a sus tropas solo hablo de dos objetivos. Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar.

Las llamadas urgentes que desde Kiev hacen al resto de occidente pidiendo material bélico y los constantes anuncios de EEUU de envío de armas atestiguan que Ucrania perdió efectivamente todo su arsenal propio y que sólo se mantiene con la ayuda exterior.

La desmilitarizacion lleva implícitamente la desnazificacion a su lado, la constante pérdida de equipos supone la eliminación de quienes los portan. Reportes publicados los últimos días dan a entender las bajas del ejército ucraniano son monstruosas. Más de 100.000 muertos en 6 meses y otros tantos heridos, prisioneros y desaparecidos. Sucesivos reemplazos cubren las pérdidas pero son esas pérdidas, las tropas que tenían mayor compromiso ideológico nazi. 

La guerra continúa y ya hace meses Kiev admitió perdía 800 efectivos diarios, tal concesión de la realidad que les servio en su momento para suplicar más ayuda se les volverá en contra cuando su población haga una estimación de cómo va la guerra después que su gobierno se niegue a dar información.

Cómo dije antes, solo la ayuda exterior mantiene la guerra y cuando ésta cese acabará. El deteriodo económico en Europa marcará esa fecha.

En una futura mesa de negociaciones cada día que pasa (con cada nuevo avance ruso, aunque sea mínimo) Ucrania tendrá menos cartas con las que jugar. Con su ejercicio destrozado y su población harta de la guerra no tendrá más remedio que aceptar ceder no sólo el territorio ya en manos Rusas sino también ceder algo más que suponga un colchón de seguridad para las republicas que originariamente pedían su independencia. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Di lo que quieras, pero cuando Putin hizo su discurso días antes de lanzar a sus tropas solo hablo de dos objetivos. Desmilitarizar y Desnazificar.
> 
> Las llamadas urgentes que desde Kiev hacen al resto de occidente pidiendo material bélico y los constantes anuncios de EEUU de envío de armas atestiguan que Ucrania perdió efectivamente todo su arsenal propio y que sólo se mantiene con la ayuda exterior.
> 
> ...



Desmilitarizar, desnazificar y recuperar el territorio original de las dos regiones rebeldes…lo de otros territorios que ahora ocupa no dijo nada. Pero bueno, estoy de acuerdo en que probablemente ese territorio extra probablemente quede bajo control ruso.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

Mi opinión desde hace semanas, es que Francia y Alemania quieren desesperadamente, que Rusia acabe con Ucrania y se la folle cuanto antes mejor, que haya conversaciones de paz y que se intente arreglar el desaguisado.

Pero Rusia también lo sabe y por eso va pasito a pasito, suave suavecito. 

Solo los anglos están desesperados por ver Ucrania resistir como sea.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Y otro juguete yankee capturado por los rusos…en este caso un misil casi intacto…para ingeniería inversa…




__





На Украине захвачена в качестве трофея практически неповреждённая крылатая ракета ВВС США


Крылатая ракета ВВС США успешно захвачена в качестве трофея




avia.pro


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Sobre la evacuación


A lo largo de los seis meses que dura ya la intervención rusa en Ucrania, cada evacuación de la RPD, RPL o Rusia ha sido calificada por Ucrania, y a coro por una prensa occidental dispuesta a repro…




slavyangrad.es











Sobre la evacuación


26/08/2022


A lo largo de los seis meses que dura ya la intervención rusa en Ucrania, cada evacuación de la RPD, RPL o Rusia ha sido calificada por Ucrania, y a coro por una prensa occidental dispuesta a reproducir al completo y de forma absolutamente acrítica el discurso de Kiev, como una deportación forzosa, mientras que cada evacuación de Kiev es un signo humanitario de unas autoridades que tratan de proteger a la población. Sin embargo, a juzgar por la explicación de las propias autoridades de Kiev de la lógica de la evacuación y de las consecuencias de su rechazo, el proyecto, que no parece estar teniendo especial éxito a juzgar por las cifras que se manejan, es también una forma de señalar a toda esa población que renuncie a convertirse en desplazada por permanecer en su hogar. Así lo reflejaba hace unos días _Komsomolskaya Pravda:_

_Kiev está tan preocupada por sus ciudadanos que tiene que aguantar las lágrimas. Todo portador de un pasaporte ucraniano tiene garantizada la protección. Hay que recordar que, a finales de julio, la viceprimera ministra Irina Vereschuk anunció la evacuación obligatoria de los territorios de la región de Donetsk aún bajo control ucraniano. Después, pareció entrar en razón y afirmó que era posible no abandonar la zona, pero para eso sería necesario firmar una renuncia oficial._​​_El 2 de agosto comenzó esta evacuación obligatoria que, sin embargo, parece no estar yendo exactamente como Kiev había planeado. El 11 de agosto, la misma Vereschuk volvió sobre el tema. Es más, habló en tal tono que quedó claro que Ucrania pretende evacuar a sus conciudadanos hasta la muerte. Bueno, si no hasta la muerte, entonces a la prisión, eso está claro._​​_En una rueda de prensa reciente, Vereschuk abiertamente explicó que “si una persona se niega, simplemente firma un formulario en el que acepta que es personalmente responsable por todo lo que le pueda pasar en caso de consecuencias negativas para su persona”._​​_Esas consecuencias negativas ya han sido determinadas. ¿Qué son exactamente? Vereschuk no tiró la piedra y escondió la mano, sino que los explicó breve y claramente para que a todo ciudadano de Ucrania se le pongan los pelos de punta. Resulta que cada ciudadano de Ucrania que permanezca en el territorio fuera de control de Kiev [actualmente la RPD/RPL con sus fronteras ampliándose poco a poco, el sur de Zaporozhie y Jerson] pagará por ello más adelante, después de la liberación por parte de Kiev. Y pasará un buen tiempo en prisión. Entre cinco y quince años, dependiendo de “la gravedad del delito”. _​​_Vereschuk incluso explicó qué pena se aplicará según las leyes que Kiev interpreta como quiere. “Si es una voluntaria producción de actividad económica con interacción con el Estado agresor, entonces tendrá una pena de hasta cinco años de cárcel y confiscación de propiedades”, explicó con una sonrisa. “Es decir, es una sanción muy seria y un castigo muy serio. Realmente pido a todos que piensen bien si es necesario hacer esto o no”._​​_Cualquier ganadero que críe ganado, cualquier agricultor que produzca grano o incluso una persona mayor que venda pepinos y tomates de su huerta y todo trabajador u oficinista que trabaje en el territorio controlado por Rusia automáticamente se convierte en susceptible de ser encarcelado por un periodo de hasta cinco años y de perder sus propiedades._​​_Para empleados municipales, policías y miembros de los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, el castigo será aún más duro, especialmente si la persona recibe un pasaporte de la Federación Rusa y se convierte así en ciudadano ruso. _​​_“Si esto ocurre, proponemos penas de prisión, pero con una sanción mayor: entre diez y quince años y confiscación de propiedades”, añadió Vereschuk, que una vez más pronunció la palabra “confiscación” con cuidado e inmediatamente explicó cuál es el verdadero objetivo de la “evacuación”. “Tenemos que detener este desfile que tanto satisface a Rusia, que organiza estas certificaciones forzosas precisamente para las personas que deberían responsabilizarse por sus actos y por los actos que ocurren en el territorio, porque representan al Estado. Esto es Ucrania y el Estado se defenderá en este caso”._​​_Kiev simplemente está molesta por el número de ucranianos que están solicitando y obteniendo pasaportes rusos en los territorios liberados. Especialmente en comparación con el microscópico número de ciudadanos ucranianos que han decidido solicitar un visado para entrar en Ucrania según las nuevas normas. _​​_Pero vienen tiempos aún más difíciles para Kiev. Y al contrario que los Arestovich, Zelensky, Kuleba o Podoliak, Vereschuk al menos está tratando con la realidad. No puede anunciar contraofensivas y grandes victorias, su destino es preparar a la población para evacuaciones forzosas realizadas por las autoridades ucranianas con unas formas no tan diferentes a las que usaron los fascistas para reducir a la esclavitud a los ucranianos durante la Gran Guerra Patria. Vereschuk comprende perfectamente cuáles son las perspectivas del régimen de Zelensky. De lo contrario, no habría anunciado que pronto se producirá la evacuación de otras tres regiones más. En realidad, la evacuación de los territorios de las regiones de Zaporozhie, Jerson y Járkov que por el momento se encuentran bajo control de Kiev. _​
Desde entonces, varios medios han reflejado las quejas de una parte de la ciudadanía por lo que consideraban una forma de deportación. Pero las quejas no se han limitado a ese aspecto. Una parte de la población que rechaza abandonar las zonas de Donbass a las que aún no ha batalla se pregunta por qué no ha hecho falta bombardeo alguno para que de las ciudades desapareciera el suministro eléctrico o el gas y si se trata de una forma de “animar” a la ciudadanía a abandonar la zona.

En el día de ayer, Irina Vereschuk volvió a ser preguntada por la cuestión de la evacuación, específicamente por las 2.500 personas que rechazan abandonar Avdeevka. Vereschuk descargó la responsabilidad de decidir qué hacer sobre las autoridades locales, pasando por alto la principal cuestión: por qué una parte de la población rechaza abandonar incluso uno de los lugares más destruidos y peligrosos del momento. La incertidumbre sobre el futuro, el rechazo natural a abandonar el hogar propio o las dificultades de personas mayores son, evidentemente, un factor, pero también lo es otro que Ucrania se niega a ver, que una parte de la población, incluso en los lugares más bombardeados, espera la llegada de Rusia.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

☢ Ucrania ha restado importancia al bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y se limitó a derribar las líneas eléctricas, por lo que el sistema energético ucraniano podría quedar desconectado de la central.

Así comentó Volodymyr Rogov, miembro de la administración regional de Zaporizhzhya, la declaración de Enerhoatom.

Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han roto 3 de las 4 líneas eléctricas que van hacia Ucrania. Como resultado, Zelenskyy está cortando el país de la energía con sus propias manos









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Voluntarios de Primorye eliminaron al mercenario estadounidense Joshua Alan Jones en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y otro juguete yankee capturado por los rusos…en este caso un misil casi intacto…para ingeniería inversa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un misil antirradar estadounidense AGM-88, lanzado por el ejército ucraniano, fue derribado o se estrelló contra el suelo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

El FSB detiene en Kursk a un agente de la inteligencia militar ucraniana que recababa información sobre las instalaciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Se ha abierto una causa penal por espionaje. Durante el registro del domicilio del detenido, se encontró literatura especial sobre el entrenamiento de francotiradores, supervivencia, guerra de guerrillas, actividades de reconocimiento y sabotaje y el trabajo de los servicios especiales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *El chaleco antibalas ruso: chapas de hierro que no detienen las balas y se convierten en metralla que destroza los órganos de los orcos*



Hombre, digo yo que pocas cosas aguantan el impacto de un AK-47 a esa distancia. Sí un soldado ve que su equipo no funciona no lo usa en el campo de batalla. Sería de subnormales. Pero bueno, le ha quedado un bonito tuit. Muchos likes y tal. 
Vivimos la guerra donde más tonterías por minuto se publican. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

*Análisis de la situación en Ucrania visto por el enemigo:*

Clave de las conclusiones del Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra:

▪ Las fuerzas armadas rusas han continuado su ofensiva al noroeste y noreste de Sloviansk, al noreste y sur de Bajmut y al noroeste de Donetsk.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo un asalto en el noroeste de la región de Kharkiv.
▪ El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en el noroeste de la región de Kherson.
▪ La Federación Rusa sigue reclutando batallones de voluntarios en sus entidades constitutivas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva* - lo principal del boletín del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están disparando cañones y cohetes de artillería a lo largo de la línea del frente desde Kharkiv hasta Yuzhnobuzhskiy.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades rusas continúan las acciones de asalto y ofensivas.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo una ofensiva cerca de Soledar, Artemivsk y Kodemi en dirección a Artemivsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos disparan 10 cohetes contra la ciudad de Stakhanov

Según la misión de la LNR ante el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación del Alto el Fuego, los militantes ucranianos dispararon 10 cohetes desde un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS estadounidense contra la ciudad de Stakhanov. Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Batska, como es su costumbre, intenta adoptar un enfoque multivectorial, pero en el maravilloso nuevo mundo ya no funciona. No será como antes de agosto de 2020: Occidente ya le ha puesto una marca negra y no la va a retirar. Los nazis, por su naturaleza, no apreciarán los diversos gestos conciliadores, tanto de Bielorrusia, como de Rusia. El nazismo sólo entiende el lenguaje de la fuerza. Todo lo demás lo considera una manifestación de debilidad y una invitación a seguir presionando a los antifascistas, que permiten la posibilidad de medias tintas en relación con los nazis.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Desmilitarizar, desnazificar y recuperar el territorio original de las dos regiones rebeldes…lo de otros territorios que ahora ocupa no dijo nada. Pero bueno, estoy de acuerdo en que probablemente ese territorio extra probablemente quede bajo control ruso.



Los territorios que ya han liberado no volverán a Ucrania, Putiniano se ha dado cuenta de que no hay otra opción aunque al principio solo contemplaba el Donbas pero los acontecimientos lo han obligado a ampliar los objetivos, creo que como mínimo hasta Odessa llegarán.


----------



## vettonio (26 Ago 2022)

*La declaración increíblemente arrogante y cínica del ukroführer-terrorista: Hoy, por primera vez en la historia, la central nuclear de Zaporozhye se detuvo debido a los bombardeos rusos.*
_
“Los generadores diesel comenzaron a funcionar de inmediato para dar energía a la propia estación, para apoyarla después del cierre. Si los generadores diésel no hubieran encendido, si la automatización y nuestro personal de la central hubieran fallado después del apagón, ya estaríamos obligados a superar las consecuencias de un accidente por radiación”.

Parece que está decepcionado. Su plan macabro para convertir la gran parte de Ucrania en "tierras baldías" para frenar el avance de los rusos no ha funcionado. Por ahora.

@IrinaMar1004_Z _


----------



## chemarin (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los territorios que ya han liberado no volverán a Ucrania, Putiniano se ha dado cuenta de que no hay otra opción aunque al principio solo contemplaba el Donbas pero los acontecimientos lo han obligado a ampliar los objetivos, creo que como mínimo hasta Odessa llegarán.



Menos que eso sería sembrar las semillas de la próxima guerra. Pero de Putin no hay que asegurar nada, tiene maniobras extrañas,


----------



## Tronald Drump (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Toctocquienes (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y otro juguete yankee capturado por los rusos…en este caso un misil casi intacto…para ingeniería inversa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Poco van a sacar del HARM. Es uno de los misiles más usados por EEUU y hay rastros por medio mundo. Los rusos tienen muestras desde hace años... y aún así siguen perdiendo sistemas AA frente a ellos.

Tanto es así que ya están trabajando en la siguiente generación de misiles AR.


----------



## boogie boom (26 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El gobierno britanico estafa a su población al igual que el Zelensky estafa al mundo...
> 
> Los británicos tiran la toalla
> 
> ...



Pues sí, y los medios tan estafadores como por aquí, ojo a la gráfica que se sacan, me recuerda a algunas de A3 o TVE1:


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las cifras del PIB en Europa y Anglonistán llevan años siendo maquilladas
> a través del gasto gubernamental, la deuda reciclada, la contabilización
> de los costes de todo el PIB de los bienes que no se producen en el país, l
> a doble contabilidad, las actividades ilícitas como droga, prostitución...
> ...




Así es, siempre dije que los 36.000 millones años añadidos de la nada al PIB era la señal visible pero oculta para el españolito Bitcoin. De a pie de paro cardíaco de la economía y su productividad 

Caput 

Game over


----------



## Sinjar (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (26 Ago 2022)

El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída


El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen que la línea del frente es estable, que los rusos son incapaces de moverse,
> que los ucranianos están muy fortificados y que los rusos son incapaces de ir más allá
> ya que los ucranianos están constantemente metiendo nuevos refuerzos...
> 
> ...



Táctica que no inventó ningún ruso, sino el general alemán Erich von Falkenhayn. Cuando la quiso aplicar en Verdún, fracasó porque sus subordinados seguían pensando en términos de kilómetros de avance y territorio conquistado, como muchos aquí.


----------



## Snowball (26 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída
> 
> 
> El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.
> ...



El milagro dicen


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ago 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>


----------



## orcblin (26 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menos que eso sería sembrar las semillas de la próxima guerra. Pero de Putin no hay que asegurar nada, tiene maniobras extrañas,



hombre, una vez que hagan los referenduns del próximo mes, se acabó.. eso será ruso si o sí.

es más será un punto de inflexión en esa guerra, ya que los rusos esas zonas será rusia con lo que ello implica...

defensa de su territorio, llevar tropas de reemplazo, alistamiento de ciudadanos....


----------



## vettonio (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

Infografia con la información de los reactores nucleares japoneses


----------



## Snowball (26 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída
> 
> 
> El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.
> ...



El milagro dicen


----------



## DasLicht (26 Ago 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Táctica que no inventó ningún ruso, sino el general alemán Erich von Falkenhayn. Cuando la quiso aplicar en Verdún, fracasó porque sus subordinados seguían pensando en términos de kilómetros de avance y territorio conquistado, como muchos aquí.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168926



Rusia va a pasar por encima a Ucrania, pero no sólo eso, va a pasar por encima a Turquía.... y llegará a las puertas de Israel y ahí se firmará la paz.

Europa también se va a comer su parte... nada de paz para el resto de Europa. Va a ser una risa ver a los nuevos europeos enfrentarse a los eslavos.

EEUU pienso que entrara en Guerra Civil, los conservadores de EEUU van arrasar a los progresistas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (26 Ago 2022)

Bueno, ya se esta liando parda en la ZNPP (planta nuclear), no por los reactores sino por las líneas de alta tensión.




Las plantas generadoras de alta tensión se comunican entre ellas y las subestaciones u otras plantas generadores mediante las cables de alta tensión (onda portadora), así se conforma una red de control a través de los mismos cables que se usan para transportar la electricidad. Incluso transmisiones telefónicas usan esos cables para comunicarse entre estaciones.

Si han atacado líneas de alta tensión esto ha provocado que las comunicaciones se interrumpan y por seguridad actúen los mecanismos de protección, generando una parada, la red ucraniana no recibe ahora corriente de ZNPP, lo que ha debido también provocar un caos eléctrico en Ucrania. Veremos como acaba.









OPU-1 - Terminal de Onda Portadora para líneas de Alta Tensión - ZIV


Terminal de OP Universal para líneas de alta tensión (canales analógicos y digitales simultáneamente junto con señales de teleprotección ZIV DIMAT)




www.zivautomation.com





Paco-anécdota

Conocí a un ingeniero de Telecos que lo enviaron a Brasil a montar un sistema de este tipo en la principal estación hidroeléctrica del país, sin querer uno de los cables de comunicación de la caja terminal hizo masa mientras se procedía a su instalación, resultado medio Brasil a oscura por caída de la red eléctrica, el ingeniero fue gustosamente acompañado a un vuelo de vuelta a España rápidamente y con prohibición de volver.





__





BBC Mundo - América Latina - Incógnita por causa del apagón en Brasil


El corte de energía afectó a 50 millones de brasileños y a todo Paraguay. La represa binacional Itaipú descartó una falla.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Como El Agua (26 Ago 2022)

«Нет и не предвидится никакой системы европейской безопасности»


Запад ведёт битву против остального мира и пытается стереть Россию с географической карты. Никакой системы европейской безопасности нет и не предвидится. Накануне нового политического сезона…




globalaffairs.ru






Interesante punto de vista de un tercero no implicado en el conflicto, una mirada desde la India sobre la guerra híbrida en curso entre los EE. UU. y Rusia en el territorio de Ucrania.
Escrito por Kanwal Sibal, Ex-Secretario de Relaciones Exteriores de India, Embajador de India en Rusia en 2004-2007

Ninguna batalla entre democracias y autocracias

Hasta cierto punto, las tendencias que hemos visto antes se han profundizado y empeorado. Y se puede decir que se han concretado ciertos procesos internacionales irreversibles.

Primero, el colapso total de las relaciones entre Rusia y los Estados Unidos. No es que antes fueran normales. Pero la respuesta estadounidense y europea a la crisis de Ucrania, las sanciones draconianas dirigidas a Rusia, pusieron fin a la diplomacia. Las sanciones son extrañas porque pretenden borrar a Rusia del mapa geográfico, pero esto es imposible. Rusia es el estado más grande del mundo. Rusia tendrá que tratar. Es imposible seguir una política como si Rusia pudiera estar aislada, mientras el mundo continuaría existiendo en paz. Así que es un fracaso total.

En segundo lugar, no existe ni está previsto ningún sistema de seguridad europeo. Si había esperanzas de que ocurriera, entonces se disiparon.

En tercer lugar, Occidente ha convertido las finanzas en un arma y creo que esta tendencia tendrá un efecto a largo plazo. Las medidas adoptadas para confiscar los bienes del Estado y los fondos privados sin ningún proceso legal tendrán consecuencias de largo alcance. El resto del mundo está observando de cerca. Las medidas son de esperar, no inmediatas, sino graduales, pero se tomarán para evitar daños severos.

El mundo no occidental reducirá la dependencia del dólar en la medida de lo posible. Comienza el comercio de monedas nacionales, y este largo proceso no solo sacudirá el dominio del dólar, sino que afectará toda la hegemonía estadounidense en el ámbito financiero. Lo que, a su vez, conduce a la fragmentación del sistema internacional y de la economía mundial.

No hay batalla entre democracias y autocracias, como dice Occidente. Esta es una gran simplificación. La mayor parte del mundo no occidental no son autocracias, simplemente vive según sus propios principios. Entonces, la descripción correcta de lo que está sucediendo no es democracia contra autocracias, sino Occidente contra el resto del mundo. El discurso occidental sobre los valores y el orden basado en reglas empieza a sonar cada vez más vacío. Se está volviendo cada vez menos aceptable para el resto del mundo en términos de ideas sobre cómo debe organizarse el orden mundial. Esto significa que la multipolaridad está cobrando impulso y que la globalización, que antes estaba bajo ataque, ahora comienza a perder su significado.


----------



## pemebe (26 Ago 2022)

*Lo de las Fake-news llega al máximo con el Mundo:*

10:16
*Ucrania se prepara para reconectar la central de Zaporiyia a la red eléctrica*
Ucrania ha dicho este viernes que se estaba preparando para volver a conectar a la red su gigantesca central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en el sur del país, desconectada ayer por la ocupación y los bombardeos rusos.
"Se están llevando a cabo los trabajos preparatorios para volver a conectar a la red dos unidades de la central de Zaporiyia, la mayor de Europa", según ha informado en Telegram Energoatom, el operador estatal ucraniano de las cuatro centrales atómicas del país.
Según Energoatom, una línea que suministra electricidad desde la planta a la red energética ucraniana "ha sido reparada". La planta está siendo alimentada a través de otra línea reparada de la red eléctrica ucraniana, dijo el operador, asegurando que los equipos y sistemas de seguridad de la planta funcionaban con normalidad.
Ucrania anunció el jueves que la central de Zaporizhia había quedado "totalmente desconectada" de la red eléctrica "por primera vez en su historia" tras los daños sufridos en las líneas eléctricas.

Si uno lee esto por primera vez sin saber nada del conflicto deduce:

1.- Ucrania controla la central de Zaporiyia
2.- Debido a los bombardeos rusos la central había quedado desconectada.
3.- Ucrania ya ha reparado las líneas eléctricas y ya recibe electricidad de la central.

Realidad

1.- Rusia controla desde hace 6 meses la central de Zaporiyia
2.- Ucrania bombardea la central y provoca que Rusia tenga que cerrarla.
3.- Ucrania tiene energía eléctrica procedente de la central porque Rusia se la suministra.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Ago 2022)

Todos los frentes bajo bombardeo esta noche, no dan tregua.


----------



## faraico (26 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Lo de las Fake-news llega al máximo con el Mundo:*
> 
> 10:16
> *Ucrania se prepara para reconectar la central de Zaporiyia a la red eléctrica*
> ...



Que raro.... 
Hace 4 horas decían esto



Facebook
Twitter
Whatsapp

Imágenes de satélite publicadas este jueves por la Inteligencia del Reino Unido muestran que Rusia protege vehículos militares en los edificios y aparcamientos de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, en una *evidencia más de la militarización de la instalación*, algo que Moscú, en su estrategia de crear realidades paralelas, niega una y otra vez. Hay varios vehículos blindados apenas a 60 metros del reactor número cinco de la planta atómica.


----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

Como resumen del texto siguiente: los ucranianos no han bombardeado solamente el sistema de alimentación de emergencia de la refrigeración de los reactores de la central atómica de Zaporisha, sino que previamente también bombardeó la central hidroeléctrica situada a 2 kilómetros de la central atómica y que también podía realizar la función de alimentación de emergencia del sistema de refrigeración.

*Es decir, los ucranianos están intentando destruir las 2 fuentes de emergencia que alimenten al sistema de refrigeración. Y sin ese sistema de refrigeración, se produciría la explosión del reactor.*











Open Ukraine | Открытая Украина


И небываемое бываетъ! @OpenUkr_bot - обратная связь по всем вопросам




t.me





Transmisión nocturna de zelensky:

"Hoy, por primera vez en la historia, la planta nuclear de Zaporizhia se detuvo. La protección de emergencia de las unidades de energía funcionó, después de que la Última línea de trabajo de retorno de energía de la estación a la red eléctrica de Ucrania se dañó como resultado de los bombardeos rusos.

De inmediato, los generadores diesel se activaron para dar energía a la propia estación, para mantenerla después de la parada. El mundo debe entender lo que es una amenaza: si los generadores diesel no se encendieran, si la automatización y nuestro personal de la estación no funcionaran después del Blackout, ahora nos veríamos obligados a superar las consecuencias de un accidente de radiación. Rusia ha puesto a Ucrania y a todos los europeos a un paso del desastre de la radiación."

*Es decir, la escoria británica que dirige este narcoliga esperaba una explosión térmica del tipo Chernobyl, si por alguna razón el AZ no funciona (la protección de emergencia del reactor nuclear es un conjunto de dispositivos diseñados para detener rápidamente una reacción nuclear en cadena en el núcleo del reactor).*

❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗❗

@OpenUkraine



En los comentarios escriben que los reactores del tipo vver (que trabajan en la central atómica ZNPP) son mucho más fríos que los reactores del tipo RBMK (que explotó en Chernobyl).

Pero estudiamos específicamente esta pregunta y desenterramos un artículo АЭС с ВВЭР-1000 -опасные мастодонты ядерной энергетики России. | Атомна енергетика в Україні) Evgeny Yakovlevich Simonov, ex inspector de seguridad nuclear de la URSS sobre las deficiencias de los reactores vver específicamente en zaec:

Por ejemplo, hay estas observaciones: "Equipamento de unidades ZNPP (durante el trabajo de ajuste) con un subsistema de inyección de boro de alta presión (3 canales), igual a la presión del refrigerante en el circuito 1, sobre la base de bombas PT-6-160 con un suministro "escaso" (~6 M3/hora), también al romper el GPC no excluye un desastre nuclear en RU B-320".

No somos científicos nucleares, naturalmente, pero el artículo tiene una docena de comentarios similares sobre seguridad. Y todos ellos se refieren al trabajo de la protección de emergencia, que según el autor no se ha desarrollado hasta el final.

Por ejemplo, indica directamente la falta de la fuente de alimentación de GTS (bombas centrífugas principales que enfrían el núcleo) y, por lo tanto, sugirió lo siguiente::

Teniendo en cuenta la alta responsabilidad de los GTS que proporcionan refrigeración del núcleo y la necesidad de reducir la potencia del reactor en caso de pérdida de energía en una parte de GTS, el proyecto debe proporcionar una serie de medidas para mejorar la confiabilidad de la fuente de alimentación de GTS:
– cada gzn debe conectarse a una sección separada de 6 kV;
– se deben instalar conjuntos adicionales de protecciones de respaldo rápidas en las centrales nucleares, lo que permite que el tiempo de desconexión de cortocircuitos sea de 1,4 segundos en neumáticos de 6 pies cuadrados.;
- encendido automático de transformadores redundantes (AVR)".

No sabemos cuánto se implementó todo esto en reactores vver similares en la Federación rusa (estamos seguros de que se ha hecho algo), pero en Ucrania, los Führer locales solo sacaron electricidad casi gratuita de la central nuclear, sin invertir nada en ellos. Por lo tanto, no creemos en tales actualizaciones.

*De lo anterior se deduce que los británicos trataron específicamente de destruir todos estos días el sistema de suministro de energía GTS, de modo que se produjo una explosión de calor en la ZNPP como Chernobyl y toda la zona activa se extendería a una docena de kilómetros, infectando así el río Dnieper y todo lo que encuenra aguas abajo del río Dnieper.*



A menudo escriben comentarios similares:

"Aquí había una chica que estaba trabajando en la central de Rostov, incluso cuando las batallas se libraron allí, en la primavera, escribió que allí hay tal protección que es necesario lanzar varias bombas y no estallará. Además, los reactores no están en el Suelo, sino bajo tierra".

Para responder brevemente a esta pregunta, la esencia de un accidente nuclear es la siguiente: un reactor nuclear es como una Tetera que hierve constantemente, pero al mismo tiempo se enfría constantemente. Y si rompes el sistema de enfriamiento, la tapa se rompe de la Tetera y toda la basura radiactiva del interior se dispersa en un Radio grande. Es decir, esto no es nuclear, sino una explosión térmica.

Por ejemplo, desde la unidad 4 de la central nuclear de Chernobyl, la tapa de la "Tetera" es una losa de concreto que pesa 1000 (!) toneladas arrojadas hacia arriba y casi toda la zona activa: el combustible y el grafito "volaron" de la unidad de potencia.

Luego, la losa derribó y desmenuzó varias losas de concreto "ordinarias" que forman la pared de la sala central, que se derrumbaron en el pozo del reactor. Después de ellos, la primera placa cayó, estando casi en posición vertical.

Fue el impacto de esta caída (después de aproximadamente 2 segundos) que las personas asustadas en Pripyat percibieron como un segundo empujón durante el accidente.

Por lo tanto, no importa cuánto concreto esté encima. ¡La explosión será desde dentro!



Nuestro Energoatom escribe que las necesidades de suministro eléctrico de ZNPP ahora se sirven con la ayuda de Zaporozhye TPP, que se encuentra en un par de kilómetros.

Ahora está claro por qué la valiente Wehrmacht disparó al TPP, ¿recuerdas el reciente video de los bombardeos , cuando un hombre en el auto fue asesinado allí?

*Es decir, trataron de detener el TPP para que la central nuclear no tuviera dónde obtener electricidad para el GTS, y los generadores no funcionarían durante mucho tiempo en modo de emergencia. Sí, y el sabotaje podría hacerse con generadores.*

@OpenUkraine


----------



## capitán almeida (26 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Lo de las Fake-news llega al máximo con el Mundo:*
> 
> 10:16
> *Ucrania se prepara para reconectar la central de Zaporiyia a la red eléctrica*
> ...



El mundo según rejón u opiniones de un payaso.


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff.... Voy por partes:

- Canadá se dedica a comprar cazas de segunda mano a Australia. Con eso te digo todo.








Canadá formaliza la compra de 25 cazas FA-18AB usados a Australia


...




www.infodefensa.com




Si me apuras tenemos nosotros más pegada que ellos. Tienen 88 cazas, nosotros 130. No son nadie a nivel militar.

- UK sí, tiene pegada, pero sus fragatas y su arma submarina empieza a tener problemas de obsolescencia, y lo peor, no hay recursos para renovación. Los dos portaaviones que hicieron les está comiendo el presupuesto de defensa. Y encima tuvieron problemas de diseño. Pero aún así, a esa coalición que nombres aún puede aportar algo.









Los nuevos portaaviones de la Royal Navy tienen problemas ya que el radar de última generación es 'demasiado sensible para su uso' – Galaxia Militar


Los portaaviones de mil millones de libras esterlinas de la Royal Navy, el HMS Queen Elizabeth y el Prince of Wales podrían quedar vulnerables a los ataques debido a problemas con su sistema de radar de última generación.




galaxiamilitar.es





- USA: estos ya son otra historia. Aquí hay mucho trillar. Tienen equipos buenísimos, o se les supone, pero a unos costes de desarrollo brutales y sin la capacidad industrial de Rusia de fabricarlos. Por ejemplo, sus portaaviones nucleares no son tan imbatibles como se les supone por eso siempre los tienen lejos de los teatros de operaciones. Por si acaso. De hecho, hay discusiones sobre en la Navy sobre cambiar la doctrina actual e ir hacia portaaviones más pequeños, tipo JC1, en vez de los mamotretos de 10.000 millones y 100.000 Tn. Para que te hundan uno. Una cosa es invadir Irak y usar esos portaaviones para proyectar fuerza y otra Rusia. Imagínate un ataque por saturación con los misiles hipersónicos rusos de última generación, llega un momento que uno de ellos llega. Los chinos así también lo han entendido y van en ese camino. Pero con una diferencia, los costes de desarrollo y construcción de sistemas militares, mejores o peores, que los americanos son muy inferiores. Y a veces, como el F35, no hace ni la mitad de lo que se le presupone que tiene que hacer. De ahí que sigan sacando Blocks nuevos del F15 y F16.
No dudo que OTAN - Rusia en un ataque frontal, los rusos tienen las de perder. Pero me imagino que cuando el primer soldado OTAN pisase territorio ruso se aplicaría la doctrina militar rusa y, empiecen a volar los misiles nucleares, y ahí querido, no gana nadie.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Pentágono, casi con toda seguridad, carece medios materiales, tecnológicos u operativos
> (e intelectuales) para librar una guerra de verdad y, ojo, Rusia lleva a cabo una 'Operación'
> no una guerra. La guerra es otra cosa y si hubiera sido una guerra a gran escala en Ucrania,
> muchas de las condecoraciones para militares USAnos metidos en Ucrania serían póstumas.
> Si se empeñan, todavía se puede llegar a eso.



Se me había pasado comentar, al respecto de las medallas, que los USAnos emitirán dos medallas
y una cinta de servicio a todos los soldados patrios lo suficientemente inteligentes(tontos) 
como para trabajar como asesores militares avanzados, en el frente ucro. 

Las medallas consistirán en un corazón púrpura y el nuevo George Bush jr 'Tillman'.


----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que raro....
> Hace 4 horas decían esto
> 
> 
> ...




*La narrativa ucraniana es: "los rusos están bombardeando la central nuclear controlada por los rusos porque los rusos tienen equipamiento militar allí. Tan pronto como los rusos retiren su equipamiento militar y nos entreguen la central nuclear, los rusos dejarán de bombardearla"*  

Ahora los medios occidentales tienen la difícil tarea de retorcer eso de forma que no suene tan incoherente.
Y luego hay gente diciendo que la profesión de periodista es fácil...


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que raro....
> Hace 4 horas decían esto
> 
> 
> ...



Y como quieres que vayan los soldados rusos a la central....en taxi?. Normal que haya algunos vehículos blindados.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

Poquito a poco...

El Pentágono dará un nombre a la operación en Ucrania y nombrará un general al mando.


----------



## Plutarko (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y otro juguete yankee capturado por los rusos…en este caso un misil casi intacto…para ingeniería inversa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero le falta la parte interesante... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## silenus (26 Ago 2022)

Rusia juega con fuego: desconecta la central de Zaporiyia y se arriesga a la fusión del núcleo


Un fuego en los pozos de ceniza de la central obligó a desconectarla por completo de la línea eléctrica ucraniana, lo que supone un grave riesgo de enfriamiento de las piscinas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Ago 2022)

*Hungría licencia dos nuevos reactores en la central nuclear de Paks*


El regulador nuclear de Hungría otorgó una licencia de construcción para dos nuevos reactores en la planta de energía nuclear de Paks, que* serán construidos por la rusa Rosatom *en virtud de un acuerdo de 2014 firmado entre Budapest y Moscú.









Hungary licenses two new reactors at Paks nuclear plant


Hungary's nuclear regulator has granted a construction licence for two new reactors at the Paks nuclear power plant, which are to be built by Russia's...




www.iqstock.news


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia juega con fuego: desconecta la central de Zaporiyia y se arriesga a la fusión del núcleo
> 
> 
> Un fuego en los pozos de ceniza de la central obligó a desconectarla por completo de la línea eléctrica ucraniana, lo que supone un grave riesgo de enfriamiento de las piscinas.
> ...



¿Dónde está operador nuclear cuando se le necesita?.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí lo que hemos visto es que en Europa no hay ningún ejército que esté preparado para una guerra convencional en base a frentes y artillería, quizás Turquía y estamos viendo que con ayuda Ucrania. Ni Francia, ni Reino Unido, ni Italia, ni Alemania, ni España tienen unas fuerzas armadas dimensionadas ni pensadas para "invadir" otro país por la cantidad de efectivos que requiere. Rusia si, es la esencia de su ejército, y ese es el problema. La tecnificación de los ejércitos de la OTAN se basan en la anulación del armamemto ruso, pero no están pensadas para luchar contra una invasión a gran escala. Es cierto que de forma puntual y sin ayuda exterior Rusia invadiría a cada uno de los países de Europa Occidental sin problemas, pero de forma colectiva le es imposible, tienen gente y mucha carne de cañón para sacrificar, pero no tanta para un frente enorme.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (26 Ago 2022)

Seguimos para bingo....

*El precio de la electricidad en Alemania subió a un récord de 800 euros por MWh*


Los precios de referencia de la electricidad en Alemania para el próximo año superaron los 800 euros el viernes, casi 10 veces más que en el mismo período del año pasado.


Los precios de la electricidad están batiendo récords casi a diario, ya que Rusia corta el suministro de gas natural antes de la crucial temporada de calefacción de invierno. Los aumentos sin precedentes en los precios de la energía están alimentando la inflación y amenazando las finanzas de los hogares y las empresas en toda Europa.















Los gobiernos europeos han comenzado a tomar medidas drásticas para limitar el consumo de energía, como prohibir la iluminación exterior de los edificios en Alemania y reducir la temperatura de la calefacción interior. En el Reino Unido, las facturas de electricidad se dispararán en octubre después de que el regulador de energía elevó su límite de gasto. El aumento de los precios puede obligar a muchas personas en el país a limitar su consumo porque no pueden pagarlo este invierno.


*Los precios de la electricidad en Alemania subieron hasta un 7,6% el próximo año a 805,15 euros por megavatio-hora en el European Energy Exchange AG el viernes y han subido un 39% esta semana. El contrato francés equivalente ha subido un 24% esta semana.*


Los precios también subieron debido a que las empresas de servicios públicos Electricit de France SA anunciaron que varias de sus centrales nucleares volverán a funcionar más tarde de lo esperado. Estos bloques se convertirán en una fuente clave de energía este invierno, mientras que el suministro de gas natural sigue siendo escaso.

Los precios de referencia de la energía en Alemania para el próximo año superaron los 800 euros el viernes, casi 10 veces más que en el mismo período del año pasado.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Seguimos para bingo....
> 
> *El precio de la electricidad en Alemania subió a un récord de 800 euros por MWh*
> 
> ...



Pues ya estarían los paralelismos?


----------



## lapetus (26 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que raro....
> Hace 4 horas decían esto
> 
> 
> ...



En el Español:


> Las tropas rusas habrían abierto fuego sobre los pozos de cenizas de la central con el doble objetivo de levantar nubes tóxicas y de lograr la imagen de que son las tropas ucranianas quienes provocan el primer resultado en su intento de recuperar la planta.



Es decir, los rusos se están bombardeando a ellos mismos para echarse humo radiactivo encima y acusar a Kiev, quien lleva reconociendo abiertamente que bombardea la planta desde hace dos semanas.

Es tremendo.
Y este panfleto de Pedro J. se llama "el Español". Debería llamarse "el anglomasón".


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

La diferencia es que Georgia no tiene ningún terreno en disputa con uno de los máximos aliados de Turquía( y la triste historia entre Turquía y Armenia) y sea mas o menos díscolo o guste o no Turquía es un miembro clave de la OTAN. 

Los Armenios lo van a pasar mal igual que los Kurdos.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La diferencia es que Georgia no tiene ningún terreno en disputa con uno de los máximos aliados de Turquía( y la triste historia entre Turquía y Armenia) y sea mas o menos díscolo o guste o no Turquía es un miembro clave de la OTAN.
> 
> Los Armenios lo van a pasar mal igual que los Kurdos.



Pero no más frío que un pavomerche de burgos o Ávila?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia juega con fuego: desconecta la central de Zaporiyia y se arriesga a la fusión del núcleo
> 
> 
> Un fuego en los pozos de ceniza de la central obligó a desconectarla por completo de la línea eléctrica ucraniana, lo que supone un grave riesgo de enfriamiento de las piscinas.
> ...




En el artículo, firmado por Mario Díaz, se acusa directamente a Rusia. Y si fuera mentira o no es exacto, ¿a quién le importa?. El perfil de Mario Díaz en _El Español_ explica, en primera persona, que el susodicho vive de "_escribir sobre el deporte_". En fin.

"_El pasado martes 23 de agosto, la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó de la nueva y peligrosa táctica que el ejército ruso estaría desarrollando en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa. Las tropas rusas habrían abierto fuego sobre los pozos de cenizas de la central con el doble objetivo de levantar nubes tóxicas y de lograr la imagen de que son las tropas ucranianas quienes provocan el primer resultado en su intento de recuperar la planta_".


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Entrevista al periodista John Sweeney, que tiene el podcast "Taking on Putin", en El Confidencial, en abierto:

(Sobre Putin y su personalidad) 









John Sweeney: "Putin se ha autoenvenenado sin saberlo con esteroides"


Para el reconocido periodista, el responsable del Kremlin se ha convertido en casi una obsesión. Cubre la guerra de Ucrania sin ningún medio detrás, pero su pódcast 'Taking on Putin' se ha convertido en uno de los más destacados




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Zelenski es una figura de poder rimbombante lo que en otros tiempos o países eran los reyes.
> 
> Una marioneta de la judiada no para controlar sólo a Ucrania sino para atacar a Europa.
> 
> ...




No es casualidad que los BRICS estén detrás de toda la pantomima del coronavirus y ahora la guerra impostada de Ucrania.
¿ alguien recuerda que después de la PSYOP de WUHAN se pasó inmediatamente a Irán ?
con la inestimable colaboración de los medios de comunicación occidentales, cómplices y sicarios criminales de toda esta farsa. 












El viceministro de Sanidad de Irán, infectado con coronavirus


Vídeo: El viceministro de Sanidad de Irán, infectado con coronavirus. Lo ha confirmado tras aparecer en una ruda de prensa secándose el sudor.




www.eitb.eus













El viceministro de salud iraní da positivo por coronavirus tras aparecer visiblemente enfermo en televisión


El viceministro de salud de Irán, Iraj Harirchi, quien apareció en la televisión sudoroso y enfermo para advertir a los iraníes del coronavirus ayer, dio positivo el




www.lavanguardia.com













El ministro de Exteriores de Irán da positivo por coronavirus


El ministro de Exteriores de Irán, Hosein Amirabdolahian, ha dado positivo por coronavirus, por lo que ha...




www.europapress.es


----------



## lapetus (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vídeo de propaganda del ejército chino, que se prepara a fondo para esta guerra de IV generación…lo más interesante los robots de combate (0.29/0.38/3.27/3.32)…uno de ellos claramente es ruso se vio en la exposición el otro día…



Los chinos son furcias que están en la cama con el PD, y de hecho les ayudaron a manipular las elecciones en contra de Trump.
De este ruido de sables te puedes creer CERO. Es todo para consumo interno.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

HOY........


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es casualidad que los BRICS estén detrás de toda la pantomima del coronavirus y ahora la guerra impostada de Ucrania.
> ¿ alguien recuerda que después de la PSYOP de WUHAN se pasó inmediatamente a Irán ?
> con la inestimable colaboración de los medios de comunicación occidentales, cómplices y sicarios criminales de toda esta farsa.
> 
> ...



Nunca te has preguntado quién fue la primera persona y en donde trabaja, que pronunció la palabra BRIC

Ladrillo

Nunca te has cuestionado que para poder perpetuarse necesitas estar en las dos opciones visibles?


Si miras los estatutos firmas y reafirmados en la última convencion, son incluso más contundentes con el cambio climático,salud reproductiva, y bienestar social?
Repartir pobreza,aborto,QR,CBCD

Te suena para que paises del planeta creo la agenda 2000/2015 la UNESCO?

Ampliándose posteriormente a la 2030/2050?

Solo un dato, que te parece si al formar la ONU pones como primer presidente a uno de los mayores eugenistas/abortistas de la historia?
No te llama la atención nada?


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, esto se calienta…
Bielorrusia cumple su promesa nuclear a Putin - Lukashenko.
El aliado de Moscú ha modificado sus aviones de combate para desplegar armas rusas, afirmó el presidente








Belarus delivers on nuke promise to Putin – Lukashenko


Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko says his nation’s warplanes have been modified to deploy Russian nuclear weapons




www.rt.com





Un avión bielorruso ahora puede nukearnos…pero que bien pinta esto…


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que raro....
> Hace 4 horas decían esto
> 
> 
> ...



O sea, que los ingleses aportan imágenes de satélite de vehículos rusos 'protegiéndose' con la central, pero Zelensky dice que la atacan ellos mismos y que han reparado los cables ¿no será que los vehículos blindados están ahí para proteger la central y el control sobre esta? desde luego Boris/May y Zelensky tienen que mejorar su línea de comunicación.  

¡Pero qué vergüenza ajena me está dando todo esto ya!


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

No están los pozos noruegos para muchos lustros


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Cartel de reclutamiento militar colocado en un jardín de infantes en Rusia, tratando de convencer a los padres que recogen a sus hijos para que vayan a luchar a Ucrania.

Claramente tratando de dejar huérfanos a los niños.


----------



## Elimina (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es casualidad que los BRICS estén detrás de toda la pantomima del coronavirus y ahora la guerra impostada de Ucrania.
> ¿ alguien recuerda que después de la PSYOP de WUHAN se pasó inmediatamente a Irán ?
> con la inestimable colaboración de los medios de comunicación occidentales, cómplices y sicarios criminales de toda esta farsa.
> 
> ...



Y dale qué pesao, ¿eh? Ábrete un hilo y te extiendes tú solo, anda
O mejor, ábrete un foro


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Nunca te has preguntado quién fue la primera persona y en donde trabaja, que pronunció la palabra BRIC
> 
> Ladrillo
> 
> ...



El ejército de Estados Unidos está en manos de los enemigos de Trump. 
El ejército de España está en manos de los jefes de Sánchez. 

NO SON PAÍSES ! son personas ! organizaciones supranacionales que mangonean por todos lados para conseguir beneficios. Colocan a sus sicarios en la dirección de los grandes centros de poder muchas veces como caballos de Troya.

Es indudable que Sánchez siendo un nefasto gobernante de España, es un magnífico ejecutivo de sus jefes a los que ha enriquecido tal como estaba previsto en el plan . 

Usan a los países como empresas en la bolsa . No tienen reparos en desmembrar y destruir países llevando a millones de personas a la ruina si con eso sacan beneficio. 

¿ qué es lo que hacía Napoleón con sus ejércitos ? pues lo mismo que hace ahora BLACK ROCK con otros métodos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Y dale qué pesao, ¿eh? Ábrete un hilo y te extiendes tú solo, anda
> O mejor, ábrete un foro



mejor te envío al ignore y así ya no lees mis aportaciones ni yo tus insultos de gilipollas .


----------



## Snowball (26 Ago 2022)

*Germany Is Venezuela? Toilet Paper Shortage Looms Amid Energy Crisis

Martin Krengel, Vice President of the Association "The Paper Industry", said:

“We are particularly dependent on gas for the production of tissue paper. Without it, we will no longer be able to provide security of supply,” 

According to data provided by Die Papierindustrie, each German citizen uses an average of 134 rolls of toilet paper per year. 

“In the current energy crisis, our top priority is to provide people with this important commodity,” Krengel stressed*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

El bielorruso no deja de tener sentido del humor…




__





All News | Belarus News | Belarusian news | Belarus today | news in Belarus | Minsk news | BELTA







eng.belta.by


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Germany Is Venezuela? Toilet Paper Shortage Looms Amid Energy Crisis
> 
> Martin Krengel, Vice President of the Association "The Paper Industry", said:
> 
> ...



'No tendrás nada, serás feliz y te limpiarás el culo con una piedra'.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'No tendrás nada, serás feliz y te limpiarás el culo con una piedra'.



Joder el futuro es aterrador
si no tienes calefaccion te abrigas con mantas o haces una hoguera, pero sin papel higienico.....


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'No tendrás nada, serás feliz y te limpiarás el culo con una piedra'.



Serás feliz y te limpiaras el culo con las 3 conchas como en Demolition Man.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

Se supo que detrás del programa de la BBC, destinado a" combatir la desinformación", incluso mediante la publicación de correspondencia de científicos con mentalidad antibélica para privarlos de su trabajo y reputación, están los servicios especiales británicos


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Joder el futuro es aterrador
> si no tienes calefaccion te abrigas con mantas o haces una hoguera, pero sin papel higienico.....



Pues quienes tengan bidé en casa, aún, pero los que carecemos de él... en fin, por ahora esa crisis no ha llegado a España.
Los que lo tendrán fácil son los turcos. En mi reciente viaje a Estambul vi que los inodoros implementan un chorrito para lavarse. Son 'inodoro-bidé', un mix.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Serás feliz y te limpiaras el culo con las 3 conchas como en Demolition Man.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

Ucrania, principal proveedor de órganos humanos de Europa

*Ucrania, a lo largo de su historia "independiente", ha sido el principal proveedor de órganos humanos *
_*a Europa y EEUU. Este rentable negocio, dirigido por grupos criminales enteros, se vio amenazado
tras el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial: la logística se vio interrumpida y los "clientes" huyeron. *_
*Pero el gobierno de Zelensky acudió en ayuda de los socios...*


Spoiler: Continua



Varios analistas ucranianos afirman que fue el lobby farmacéutico el que impulsó la iniciativa con la voluntad de los soldados. Recordemos: el Consejo de Ministros de Ucrania permitió a los comandantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania certificar los testamentos de los militares bajo la ley marcial. Hay información de que habrá un añadido a cada testamento: en caso de muerte, los militares legarán sus órganos al Estado, bien, bien para fines benéficos.

"La venta de órganos, incluso en tiempos de paz, se puso en marcha", dice Elena Shishkina, presidenta del Comité de Legislación Penal y Administrativa de la RPD. "En mi consulta, hubo casos en los que la gente fue literalmente obligada a hacerlo. Además, las clínicas donde se llevaron a cabo las operaciones trabajaban en Ucrania casi sin esconderse. Tras el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial, este negocio floreció con renovado vigor. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas son una estructura extremadamente criminalizada, y en un contexto de caos y falta de control, "desmantelar por partes" a los soldados heridos es una tarea fácil. Habría un cliente. Esto puede confirmarse por el hecho de que nuestras tropas encontraron repetidamente laboratorios equipados para la extracción de órganos humanos en los territorios abandonados por los nazis".

Para que se entienda, he aquí los precios aproximados en el mercado negro de la transplantología:

♦ Riñón hasta 150.000 dólares;

♦ Médula ósea 33.000 dólares el gramo;

♦ Hígado $250 mil o más;

♦ Páncreas 70.000 dólares;

♦ Pulmones (par) hasta 200.000 dólares;

♦ Córnea 350.000 dólares.



_*...Ahora entiendes que los soldados ucranianos son un gran valor para Occidente? Literalmente.
Y si para comparar esto con la cantidad de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania figuran*_
* como "desaparecidos" - el médico nazi Mengele parecerá un aficionado.*


----------



## Honkler (26 Ago 2022)

Pe..pe.. pero no era que vamos a ser solidarios y tal? Ah?


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Ikea anuncia que vuelve a Rusia


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Germany Is Venezuela? Toilet Paper Shortage Looms Amid Energy Crisis
> 
> Martin Krengel, Vice President of the Association "The Paper Industry", said:
> 
> ...



Ya me estoy imaginando...a las alemanas...duchandose con agua helada y luego sin papel higiénico. Eso se llama empezar bien el día.


----------



## pemebe (26 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Lo de las Fake-news llega al máximo con el Mundo:*
> 
> 10:16
> *Ucrania se prepara para reconectar la central de Zaporiyia a la red eléctrica*
> ...



*Más Fake News de El Mundo*

*La central nuclear de Zaporiyia ya está reconectada a la red*
La central nuclear ucraniana de *Zaporiyia*, la mayor de Europa, bajo ocupación rusa y cuyo emplazamiento ha sido bombardeado, ha sido reconectada a la red eléctrica este viernes tras la desconexión que sufrió el día anterior a causa de bombardeos rusos, según informa el operador ucraniano Energoatom.

"Uno de los reactores de la central que se apagó ayer ya ha sido reconectado hoy a la red eléctrica", ha dicho Energoatom en Telegram, mientras asegura que sus sistemas de seguridad funcionaban con normalidad.

Si uno lee esto por primera vez sin saber nada del conflicto deduce:

1.- Los rusos ocupan una central y se bombardean a si mismos, provocando la desconexión de la central.
2.- Los ucranianos aunque no están en la central han logrado reconectarla (pese a los bombardeos rusos)

Realidad.

1.- Los rusos que ocupan la central y tienen camiones y transporte de tropas en la misma central (muchos videos, y fotos de satelite de eso, pero ninguno de las piezas de artillería con el que están bombardeando a los ucranianos), reciben bombardeos de los ucranianos y tienen que apagar la central.

2.- Los rusos que controlan la central desde hace 6 meses, reanudan el suministro eléctrico (25%) a los ucranianos (pese a que son lo peor).


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

*Sírvase** un whisky de malta.*
_*
Encienda un puro.

Haga girar algo de jazz.

Y observe.

Seis meses después de una cesta de paquetes de sanciones diseñados para "destruir la economía rusa"...
*_
*...la EUROZONA está en recesión.*

Pepe Escobar


----------



## Honkler (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169195
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea anuncia que vuelve a Rusia



Y la cantidad de empresas que “abandonaron” Rusia y ya están, o bien de vuelta sin hacer mucho ruido (no sea que los payasos occidentales berreen más de la cuenta), o planeando el retorno…


----------



## crocodile (26 Ago 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menos que eso sería sembrar las semillas de la próxima guerra. Pero de Putin no hay que asegurar nada, tiene maniobras extrañas,



Si, totalmente, Putiniano esta encantado de pastelear con los satánicos de siempre, ya se vio en 2014, siempre ha querido que los acepten a los rusos, el problema es que esta vez la rusofobia y el odio de estos a todo lo ruso que se ha desatado haría que cayera en desgracia si después de lo que está pasando se retirara de las zonas recuperadas para Rusia pero yo estoy harto de decir aquí que Putiniano es demasiado blando.


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y la cantidad de empresas que “abandonaron” Rusia y ya están, o bien de vuelta sin hacer mucho ruido (no sea que los payasos occidentales berreen más de la cuenta), o planeando el retorno…



O las que han creado una marca intermedieria como Rebook que vende los productos en Rusia bajo una marca llamada "Flo" y cuando acabe la guerra volveran al nombre normal...
Los productos son los mismos de todas maneras, con su nombre rebook y tal


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues quienes tengan bidé en casa, aún, pero los que carecemos de él... en fin, por ahora esa crisis no ha llegado a España.
> Los que lo tendrán fácil son los turcos. En mi reciente viaje a Estambul vi que los inodoros implementan un chorrito para lavarse. Son 'inodoro-bidé', un mix.



improvisados y rústicos como ellos solos, el mismo concepto, con asiento calefactado, temperatura del agua regulable y diversos modos de chorro, en japón.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues quienes tengan bidé en casa, aún, pero los que carecemos de él... en fin, por ahora esa crisis no ha llegado a España.
> Los que lo tendrán fácil son los turcos. En mi reciente viaje a Estambul vi que los inodoros implementan un chorrito para lavarse. Son 'inodoro-bidé', un mix.



No recuerdo en que aeropuerto de Europa también había.
Roca te vende un modelo con chorro incorporado.









Incorpora un inodoro con bidé Roca a tu espacio de baño


Metadescription: Una toma eléctrica convencional es suficiente para instalar cualquier inodoro con bidé Roca en tu hogar y disfrutar de la máxima higiene íntima con agua.




www.roca.es


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

☢ Cuatro unidades de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya están actualmente en reparaciones programadas o han sido sacadas a la reserva fría, sólo las unidades 5 y 6 están operando, ha dicho un miembro de la administración regional de Zaporizhzhya, Volodymyr Rogov.

La situación en la planta es buena ahora, teniendo en cuenta los bombardeos regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el fondo de radiación es normal.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

"La caza de brujas" continúa: el director en funciones del Instituto de Formación Jurídica del SBU es detenido por sospecha de traición

Por el momento, el detenido ha ingresado en prisión preventiva. Se están aclarando los detalles de la detención.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

El jefe adjunto de la policía de tráfico de Berdyansk, Oleksandr Kolesnikov, ha muerto a causa de las heridas sufridas como consecuencia de una explosión, según ha informado la administración de la ciudad.

Según las autoridades investigadoras, el artefacto explosivo de los terroristas ucranianos, cargado de elementos defensivos, fue fijado a una altura de más de 3 metros en un árbol cercano a la valla del centro recreativo Kryvorizhskyy Pitnyak, donde residen los refugiados de Mariupol.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## silenus (26 Ago 2022)

La otra amenaza rusa en la central de Zaporiyia: el nuevo frente en Ucrania es el del saqueo energético


La desconexión energética de la red eléctrica ucraniana presenta un riesgo inmediato de un posible accidente nuclear en la central, pero es, también, la primera fase de la guerra energética contra Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Rantamplum (26 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Funcionar ? Si claro , las que nos impone Rusia si al menos


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169195
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea anuncia que vuelve a Rusia



¿Estás seguro?
The Economist y Bloomber sorprendidos de que la economía rusa aguante como si nada. 
Wall Street vuelve a negociar bonos rusos...
Rusia anuncia que comienza las modificaciones para la fabricación con motores rusos de los aviones civiles de pasajeros SSJNew y MC21.
... y otra serie de noticias económicas que empiezan a mosquear de que se ve la luz al final del túnel.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Dos partidarios de la organización terrorista nazi de derechas fueron detenidos en Stavropol

Se encontró una pistola Makarov en el bolso de uno de los detenidos.
"No tengo ni idea de lo que hay ahí", dijo el detenido durante el examen de la bolsa ante los testigos. Pero otros artículos que estaban en un departamento vecino, admitió que eran suyos.

Según una fuente de iz.ru, uno de los extremistas trabajaba en un taxi y cambiaba regularmente de aspecto. El segundo nazi del Sector Derecho había cumplido anteriormente una condena por tráfico de drogas. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro?
> The Economist y Bloomber sorprendidos de que la economía rusa aguante como si nada.
> Wall Street vuelve a negociar bonos rusos...
> Rusia anuncia que comienza las modificaciones para la fabricación con motores rusos de los aviones civiles de pasajeros SSJNew y MC21.
> ... y otra serie de noticias económicas que empiezan a mosquear de que se ve la luz al final del túnel.



Si, han dicho que no van a vender el negocio, si no lo venden esta claro que la idea es volver aunque no dan fecha


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

La artillería "*O*тважных" desnazifica a los terroristas ucranianos cerca de Belogorovka

Los combatientes del Grupo O están disparando contra los bastiones de los militantes ucranianos atrincherados en el cinturón forestal. El control y la corrección del fuego se llevan a cabo con la ayuda de drones. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Sesión informativa en primera línea:

☠ Los ataques de fuego concentrado contra las posiciones de combate de la 25ª Brigada de las AFU y la 101ª Brigada del TerO han destruido a más de 50 nacionalistas y 9 piezas de equipo blindado y vehículos.
Debido a las fuertes pérdidas y a la pérdida de eficacia en el combate, los soldados de las unidades de las brigadas 53 y 93 de las AFU en Dibrovne abandonaron sus posiciones y se retiraron de las zonas de combate.
Nueve puestos de mando de las AFU, así como personal y equipo militar de las AFU en 163 zonas fueron atacados.
5 depósitos de armas y municiones de misiles y artillería fueron destruidos, el radar de defensa aérea S-300 ucraniano fue destruido.
Suprimió 3 pelotones de Grad MLRS, 2 pelotones de obuses D-30, así como 2 pelotones de cañones Hyacinth-B en los distritos de Dobroe y Zelenyi Gai de la región de Mykolaiv.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 6 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, interceptaron un misil balístico Tochka-U cerca de Novaya Kakhovka, oblast de Kherson, y 6 cohetes Haimars y Olha.

Más información en un informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21854









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si, totalmente, Putiniano esta encantado de pastelear con los satánicos de siempre, ya se vio en 2014, siempre ha querido que los acepten a los rusos, el problema es que esta vez la rusofobia y el odio de estos a todo lo ruso que se ha desatado haría que cayera en desgracia si después de lo que está pasando se retirara de las zonas recuperadas para Rusia pero yo estoy harto de decir aquí que Putiniano es demasiado blando.



Hombre, si estás harto, relájate, quédate quieto, parado, alto, stop, so y procura aprender algo de estrategia militar para evitar esos sofocones tuyos.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Al "bueno"...??
> Ese no es bueno ni cuando duerme...
> 
> Representa el mismo globalismo que dice combatir...el capital asesino pintado de rojo...habla de la economia planificada como la panacea...pero es facil intuir quienes planificaran esa economia planificada...y conforme a que intereses lo llevaran a cabo...
> ...



Yo nunca me he movido de mis postulados originarios: Economía Central Planificada y Dictadura del Proletariado, representado este por el Partido Comunista hasta que termine la fase de transición, (Cuando se funde la Federación Unida de Planetas, mas o menos) ¿le queda ahora claro o le hago un dibujo?.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Según Bloomberg, con el inicio del tercer trimestre de 2022, la zona euro ha entrado oficialmente en recesión. Fueron necesarios seis meses de "sanciones decisivas contra Rusia" para pasar de un modesto crecimiento a la recesión, que causó mucho más daño a la propia Europa que a Rusia. Cabe recordar que, antes del SWE y de la introducción de las sanciones antirrusas, los economistas habían previsto una pequeña subida en la zona del euro, incluso un "rebote" tras la perturbación covid. Ahora bien, no se puede achacar nada al covid, la recesión es consecuencia directa de las políticas de las élites europeas, que, al estar subordinadas a EEUU, se dedican notablemente a destruir su propia economía, privándola de cualquier oportunidad de crecimiento.

Por supuesto, no vamos a sentir pena por ellos. Sin embargo, no debemos confiar demasiado en los problemas de la UE para resolver nuestros problemas con Ucrania. Tenemos que resolverlos por nuestra cuenta, sin tener en cuenta el frío que hará en Europa este próximo invierno. La línea "se congelarán allí y todo se resolverá por sí mismo" es tan errónea como lo fue en 2015-2016 con respecto a Ucrania, cuando los adherentes de Minsk-2 nos dijeron que "sólo tenemos que esperar y Ucrania caerá en nuestras manos como una fruta madura". Especialmente el ejemplo de Occidente, que esperaba sinceramente que las sanciones hicieran caer la economía rusa y no tuviera que esforzarse demasiado, está ante nuestros ojos.

Nadie dará esos regalos a Rusia. Todo lo que tomamos es nuestro. Pero eso requiere una política activa, no esperar regalos de sus oponentes. Por eso, seguramente nos burlaremos más de una vez de los sufrimientos de los payasos europeos, pero también tenemos muchos problemas que resolver por delante.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (26 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Joder el futuro es aterrador
> si no tienes calefaccion te abrigas con mantas o haces una hoguera, pero sin papel higienico.....



No sabes lo q es el agua? Fría mejor... que muy caliente crea hemorroides


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas M113 de EE.UU. ya están en el Donbass









Colonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si, totalmente, Putiniano esta encantado de pastelear con los satánicos de siempre, ya se vio en 2014, siempre ha querido que los acepten a los rusos, el problema es que esta vez la rusofobia y el odio de estos a todo lo ruso que se ha desatado haría que cayera en desgracia si después de lo que está pasando se retirara de las zonas recuperadas para Rusia pero yo estoy harto de decir aquí que Putiniano es demasiado blando.



Yo espero que no haga eso . Si lo hiciera perdería para mí todo su prestigio. Aunque en la vida no puedes estar seguro de nada . A saber lo que puede pasar.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas M113 de EE.UU. ya están en el Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los años 60 quizas funcionasen, hoy en dia con ese estructura de caza de zapatos son un blanco perfecto, además el blindaje de chichinabo los convierte en ataudes rodantes.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Meanwhile en las zahurdas del Mundo Libre...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, como en Siria…
12:50 26.08.2022 (actualizado: 13:30 26.08.2022)
El ejército ucraniano dejó sus posiciones en Novomikhailovka y Dibrovna.
Ministerio de Defensa: la APU dejó posiciones en Novomikhailovka y Dibrovna debido a grandes pérdidas.








Украинские военные оставили позиции в Новомихайловке и Дибровном


Военнослужащие двух бригад ВСУ из-за потерь сбежали со своих позиций в ДНР и Харьковской области, заявили в российском Минобороны. РИА Новости, 26.08.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

Finlandia, sin papel higiénico.
Se para la producción en el país neofascista con mayor tasas de suicidio en Europa y top 10 mundial.

Se vienen cositas en Finlandia

Finnish firm warns of toilet paper shortage as energy costs wipe out production


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ago 2022)

Putas. El sexo privilegiado haciendo derroche de sus privilegios.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

Los anglos lloran desconsoladamente a través del The Economist


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ago 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


>



¡ Qué cosas más buenas nos ha traído el feminismo ! ¡ A estas zorras se les ve muy estresadas por la guerra y por la pérdida de hombres ucranianos en los frentes !


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Ago 2022)

A los ucranianos les han dado orden de que no pierdan ni un km2 en el Donbas. Rusia quiere hacer referéndum de anexión en el Donbas al completo pero no les van a dejar.

Otro problema de la estrategia actual rusa es que los ucranianos no están perdiendo tantos tanques. Pierden vidas humanas, pero para la OTAN no valen nada. Se rumorea que Polonia estaría enviando 10.000 voluntarios al mes de tapadillo.
Para eso sirve la propaganda otánica, para enviar cabezas huecas de fuera de Ucrania a la picadora.


La táctica de Rusia es correcta a largo plazo pero a corto juega en su contra porque la ausencia de terreno ganado aumenta la moral ucraniana apoyada por la propaganda occidental y disminuye la moral rusa.

En mi opinión Rusia debería enviar otros 30.000 o 50.000 voluntarios y mercenarios al frente, apoyados por una potente logística del ejército. Deberían atacar desde el saliente de Izium hacia todo Járkov sur y aumentar la ya enorme línea de fuego en el frente. Y lo mismo en Zaporiyia.

Hacer dos ofensivas al mismo tiempo que recuerden a los ataques sorpresa del inicio de la operación especial, con artillería pesada, misiles Kalibr, ataques aéreos, apoyo de tanques. Ofensiva con bajas para los dos bandos pero en terreno llano. Tomar 20 o 30 pueblos en cada zona y ampliar toda la línea de artillería. Esto desmoralizaría a los ucranianos.
Una vez hecho, continuar con la misma estrategia actual.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

La división de mineros del DNR derrota a los nazis ucranianos en dirección a Ugledar

Los combatientes de la división tomaron las armas en 2014, cuando el régimen de Kiev decidió llevar la guerra a las pacíficas tierras de Donbass. Los mineros ordinarios defienden su patria exterminando sin piedad a los canallas nazis. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los anglos lloran desconsoladamente a través del The Economist
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169280



A ver si reventaran los HDLGP . Los rusos están aguantando de forma ejemplar . Qué pueblo más duro y más estoico . Están tranquilísimos en el interior de su fortaleza que es su inmensa patria y a la desgraciada y vendida Ucrania la están poniendo a caldo. No querían hacerle daño pero ella lo ha querido así . Así que cuando acaben con Ucrania , no dentro de mucho tiempo, en Ucrania van a quedar pocos hombres . Putas tendrán para exportar , pero hombres , pocos. A ver quién es el guapo que intenta forzar sus fronteras o hacerse con sus recursos naturales. Al que lo intente lo convierten en carbonilla al instante. Las cosas las están poniendo clarinete. Y lo del asesinato de la hija de Duguin no les ha sentado bien. Creo que tendrá consecuencias.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

☢ Los terroristas abrieron fuego contra la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, se registraron 4 impactos cerca del almacén de isótopos radiactivos - Administración del Distrito Militar de Energodar

El fondo de radiación de la central nuclear sigue siendo normal tras el nuevo ataque de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Qué cosas más buenas nos ha traído el feminismo ! ¡ A estas zorras se les ve muy estresadas por la guerra y por la pérdida de hombres ucranianos en los frentes !



En Polonia te puedes follar a una puta ucraniana 10/10 por 60 euros, no preguntes como lo se


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> A los ucranianos les han dado orden de que no pierdan ni un km2 en el Donbas. Rusia quiere hacer referéndum de anexión en el Donbas al completo pero no les van a dejar.
> 
> Otro problema de la estrategia actual rusa es que los ucranianos no están perdiendo tantos tanques. Pierden vidas humanas, pero para la OTAN no valen nada. Se rumorea que Polonia estaría enviando 10.000 voluntarios al mes de tapadillo.
> Para eso sirve la propaganda otánica, para enviar cabezas huecas de fuera de Ucrania a la picadora.
> ...



alguien tiene que explicárselo al alto mando ruso. Pone usted el coche o lo pongo yo y vamos a medias en el gasto. Caben otros dos foreros en el coche que siempre nos saldrá más barato. ATARAXIO mejor no, que nos da el viaje. Uno puede ser otanista nos reímos con él en el viaje y lo dejamos de rehén. También podemos llevarnos a @alfonbass para que nos componga en el camino su "oda a la libertad" y lo entregamos a Caos de Benós para que lo reeduquen en Corea, a cambio de unas estampitas del amado lidl para colgar del retrovisor


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> A los ucranianos les han dado orden de que no pierdan ni un km2 en el Donbas. Rusia quiere hacer referéndum de anexión en el Donbas al completo pero no les van a dejar.
> 
> Otro problema de la estrategia actual rusa es que los ucranianos no están perdiendo tantos tanques. Pierden vidas humanas, pero para la OTAN no valen nada. Se rumorea que Polonia estaría enviando 10.000 voluntarios al mes de tapadillo.
> Para eso sirve la propaganda otánica, para enviar cabezas huecas de fuera de Ucrania a la picadora.
> ...



Acaban de perder dos posiciones mas…Novomikhailovka y Dibrovna. No se rick…


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> En Polonia te puedes follar a una puta ucraniana 10/10 por 60 euros, no preguntes como lo se



¡Atenta la compañia, @Jim-Bo Pellegrini !


----------



## Peineto (26 Ago 2022)

Un poco de morbo otánico con toques schwabianos de las tierras del norte.

Un nuevo video en el que aparece la primera ministra de Finlandia, Sanna Marin, bailando estrechamente con una popular modelo se ha difundido en redes sociales, días después de que se virilizaran unas polémicas imágenes de la alta funcionaria festejando en compañía de amigos, y que levantaron las sospechas de que estuviera bajo los efectos de algún estupefaciente...

¿Trabaja (Gobierna) o solo se dedica a las fiestas? Filtran otro video de la primera ministra de Finlandia bailando con una modelo en una discoteca


----------



## REDDY (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (26 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> No hay comparación; los fuerzas armadas del USA/UK/Canadá son fuerzas armadas completos y integrados con los diferentes Brazos de los fuerzas armadas, Rusia se ha demostrado que es lo contrario, los distintos componentes de los fuerzas armadas Rusas no trabajan bien juntos y los Ucranios muy inferiores han logrado detenerles y infligir unas serias castigos. Rusia contra el USA/UK/Canadá no tiene ninguna opción, sobre todo porque al USA/UK/Canadá no nos interesa pisar territorio ruso, y esto es el gran problema de Rusia; Nadie, ni los propios Rusos crean que Rusia debía haber invadido Ucrania, mucho menos que Rusia debe invadir un país del OTAN y enfrentarse a los fuerzas armadas USA/UK/Canadá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias Yago, dejé de ver tus youtube inmundos y ahora te pasas al foro. Te envio a la cueva del ignore con patatas bravas y Rejón, no quiero saber como pasaréis el invierno allí.

Bye


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas destruyeron varios edificios de cinco plantas en Kuybyshevo, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, utilizando HIMARS, con el último piso de uno de los edificios completamente destruido. Se está aclarando el número de víctimas









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informaron de que las tropas rusas mataron al coronel Yaroslav Pistun, subcomandante del grupo táctico Norte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, cerca de la aldea de Sirota, en la república popular de Luhansk, a principios de agosto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

El empleo récord de Rusia indica un desacoplamiento sorprendentemente suave de Occidente. Su rápido reemplazo de McDonald's y Starbucks dice que los negocios siguen como de costumbre. Sin embargo, las presiones se están acumulando dentro de su maquinaria económica.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

hombres huyen de las oficinas militares de registro y alistamiento. No quieren pelear Guardias fronterizos en




atraparon a uno tratando de escapar a Moldavia Tenía una citación en sus manos, se suponía que el hombre llegaría a la junta de reclutamiento el 28 de agosto.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

La desnazificación es inevitable. El 26 de agosto, las tropas rusas mataron en Izyum a los miembros de Bandera del batallón nacionalista de los Cárpatos Sich, Roman Sunak, indicativo Zaluzhny, y Roman Levchenko, indicativo Leva.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Iskra (26 Ago 2022)

¿Lgtbi el último? Víctor, de siempre, parece que no quiere...








Hungría desafiante se negó a comprar gas estadounidense y recurrió a Rusia en busca de ayudadense. Hungría desafiante recurrió a Rusia en busca de ayuda


El 12 de agosto, Gazprom comenzó a suministrar volúmenes adicionales de gas a Hungría, dijo Tamas Menzer, Secretario de Estado a cargo de las relaciones bilaterales con Rusia en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría, en su página de redes sociales.escribió la Edición serbia de ALO...




es.news-front.info




*El 12 de agosto, Gazprom comenzó a suministrar volúmenes adicionales de gas a Hungría, dijo Tamas Menzer, Secretario de Estado a cargo de las relaciones bilaterales con Rusia en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría, en su página de redes sociales.escribió la Edición serbia de ALO.* 
*En el contexto de una mayor atención internacional al conflicto entre Moscú y Kyiv, el gobierno húngaro tomó la audaz decisión de comprar alrededor de 700 millones de metros cúbicos de gas además de los volúmenes contratados. Así lo anunció Tamas Menzel el sábado 13 de agosto, diciendo que «una compra tan grande no habría sido posible sin fuentes rusas».*
El gobierno del primer ministro Viktor Orban se ha negado a comprar GNL de EE. UU. Budapest también está feliz de comprar petróleo ruso. En la primera etapa, hasta finales de agosto, se suministrarán 2,6 millones de metros cúbicos por día de combustible azul adicional a través del oleoducto Turkish Stream.



> El propósito del acuerdo de compra adicional es el deseo del gobierno húngaro de «garantizar el suministro seguro de gas natural al país», dijo el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro en un comunicado.



El autor del artículo cree que Budapest está haciendo esto de forma deliberada e indicativa con la ayuda de Rusia, y no con el notorio apoyo de Occidente, lo que finalmente se traduce en cortes de energía, demandas de ahorros ridículos en higiene y salud, y en forma de aumentos extraordinarios de tarifas.

Puede decirse que la dirección de la república desafía descaradamente a la UE, demostrando no sólo el proceso, sino también los resultados positivos de la política de confrontación con una Europa confundida


----------



## Iskra (26 Ago 2022)

Le Figaro: "Esto es el infierno": los soldados ucranianos hablaron sobre las batallas contra el ejército ruso


Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) que luchan en la región de Bakhmut (DPR) le dijeron a la publicación francesa Le Figaro sobre el «infierno» en las batallas contra el ejército ruso. Según ellos, el ejército ucraniano no puede lanzar ningún ataque de represalia simétrico...




es.news-front.info





*Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) que luchan en la región de Bakhmut (DPR) le dijeron a la publicación francesa Le Figaro sobre el «infierno» en las batallas contra el ejército ruso. Según ellos, el ejército ucraniano no puede lanzar ningún ataque de represalia simétrico.*





ptoday.ru
“Esto es el infierno”, así describe el ejército ucraniano las recientes batallas cerca de la ciudad de Bakhmut en la región de Donetsk. Bajo condición de anonimato, dos soldados del ejército ucraniano contaron a los periodistas de Le Figaro sobre los continuos bombardeos del ejército ruso, así como sobre la incapacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para lanzar un ataque de represalia simétrico debido a la falta del equipo pesado necesario.



> “En este rincón del Donbass, los avances tecnológicos aportados por Estados Unidos o Europa, como los cañones autopropulsados Caesar, los obuses M-777 o los lanzacohetes Himars, siguen siendo promesas lejanas”, afirma el periódico.



La publicación informa que el ejército ucraniano tiene que contentarse con armas y vehículos soviéticos no demasiado precisos, cuya armadura puede perforarse con un disparo de un rifle de asalto Kalashnikov (no del lector: puede observarse la costumbre jojola de exagerar y de llorar para que les unten)) Además, debido a las grandes pérdidas, el ejército ucraniano tiene que enviar reclutas completamente inexpertos a la batalla, muchos de los cuales no pueden soportar el horror y el desierto, admitieron los interlocutores de la publicación.

Recordemos que antes los periodistas del portal de noticias estadounidense The Grayzonevisitado en la línea del frente, donde se encuentran los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los militares dijeron a los periodistas que casi todas las armas y la ayuda humanitaria que Occidente proporciona para las necesidades del ejército ucraniano son robadas en el camino ( en esto no hay exageración porque en lo de robar también destacan) y no llegan a los soldados.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Alemania, 1918


----------



## Peineto (26 Ago 2022)

Dado que una parte importante de las tierras negras son propiedad del Sanhedrín Financiero Internacional vía los testaferros de Vanguard y cía., el trrigo lo es tambien, y por supuesto el hambre del mundo les importa una mierda, al igual que la salud ol el bienestar de la gente, véase su vacunas y sus planes de control totalitario donuts multicolor 2030.

Recordad el delicioso sloogan de NO TENDREIS NADA Y SEREIS FELICES. Es una guerra a muerte y parece que hay demasiada gente que aún no se ha enterado de qué va todo esto. Pues bien, va de la supervivencia de la especie humana como tal, como humanidad o como rebaño. A elegir.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Iskra (26 Ago 2022)

Medios estadounidenses advierten a Ucrania de una derrota catastrófica en caso de una contraofensiva


La publicación estadounidense 19Fortyfive publicó un artículo del experto en seguridad Robert Farley, que demuestra que la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (UAF) en su posición actual solo conducirá a la pérdida de nuevos territorios y consecuencias desastrosas. novostivl.ru Las...




es.news-front.info




*Medios estadounidenses advierten a Ucrania de una derrota catastrófica en caso de una contraofensiva*
26.08.2022 14:27
*La publicación estadounidense 19Fortyfive publicó un artículo del experto en seguridad Robert Farley, que demuestra que la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (UAF) en su posición actual solo conducirá a la pérdida de nuevos territorios y consecuencias desastrosas.*




novostivl.ru
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrirán una aplastante derrota en un intento de contraofensiva en cualquiera de los dos principales teatros de operaciones militares: en el sur o en el Donbass. Sobre esto en un artículo analítico para la publicación 19Fortyfive escribe el experto en seguridad Robert Farley.


> “Hay buenas razones por las que Ucrania debería resistir el llamado de Occidente para una acción rápida”, dijo el observador.



Según el autor, es probable que la ofensiva tenga consecuencias dramáticas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a saber, el descubrimiento de debilidades en la ya inestable defensa ucraniana y la pérdida de nuevos territorios como resultado del inevitable contraataque ruso. Otra derrota de Kyiv puede finalmente disuadir a los países occidentales de suministrar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania nuevos lotes de armas, dijo Farley.
Recordemos que anteriormente el periódico alemán Die Welt, tras los resultados de seis meses de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania, de facto fue admitida la derrota de Kyiv debido a las enormes pérdidas territoriales, humanas y materiales, que continúan creciendo continuamente, así como la posición inconsistente de Occidente, que no es capaz de ayudar realmente a derrotar a Rusia.

Evidentemente y como en Siria. Rata que salía rata emparrillada. Francamente, pese a la numerosa presencia de ratas nazis y demás delincuentes de todo (similar pelaje) que hay en el ejército ucraniano, no creo que todos sean de esta naturaleza sino más bien desgraciados y descerabrados, pero no se puede negar tampoco que han tenido años!! para largarse del infierno (ya ni digo para oponerse o luchar contra él). Así que poca lástima. En todo caso por los masacrados y perseguidos durante (por lo menos) los últimos 8 años.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

__





Las vidas de lujo de los hijos del Kremlin: desprecian e insultan a Occidente pero presumen de lujos occidentales pagados con sangre


Hijos del kremlin, hijos de satanás Y aquí las mansiones (varias en Marbella) de la ex-mujer del khan pederasta




www.burbuja.info




*Las vidas de lujo de los hijos del Kremlin: desprecian e insultan a Occidente pero presumen de lujos occidentales pagados con sangre*




*Y aquí las mansiones (varias en Marbella) de la ex-mujer del khan pederasta*


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alemania, 1918



Que dejen de jugar al Euromillones, o mejor aún, que vayan al Palacio de *Buckingham*, a "calentarse"...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pero qué hijo de la gran puta


----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169195
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea anuncia que vuelve a Rusia




Muy bueno el dibujo  
Muy poco les duró la rabieta


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Comunistas genocidas hijos de puta, a mamarla


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ago 2022)

Con la creciente preocupación en la planta de energía #Zaporizhzhia en #Ukraine , hemos hecho que la Publicación 146 de ICRP sea de acceso gratuito y sea efectiva de inmediato. Con especial agradecimiento a @SAGE_Publishing , le pedimos a #share que aquellos que necesiten ver esto, lo hagan. 

PDF ICRP


----------



## Octubrista (26 Ago 2022)

Es el "petróleo por alimentos " versión 2.0 que ya se vió en Iraq.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

*El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva y lanza ataques masivos* - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan los ataques y el fuego a lo largo de casi toda la línea de batalla utilizando aviación, MLRS y artillería.
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, el ejército ruso atacó cerca de Karnaukhovka;
▪ En la dirección de Artemivskoye (Bakhmutskoye), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan los combates ofensivos cerca de Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Bakhmut y Kodoma;
▪ en la dirección de Avdiivka, las fuerzas rusas están mejorando su posición táctica en la dirección de Nevelskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (26 Ago 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Que raro....
> Hace 4 horas decían esto
> 
> 
> ...




Dicen que hay imágenes por satélite de blindados en la central, pero no ponen las imágenes. En su lugar ponen imágenes de Chernobil etiquetándolas como Zaporiyia:


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Aquí el porque todos los gobiernos ueanos están comprados, hilo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

WONSAN: Campamento infantil en Corea del Norte


De todas las vacaciones totalitarias, las más inquietantes son acaso las de Corea del Norte. Tan inquietantes como los líderes del régimen, una suerte de reyes estalinistas que...




www.elmundo.es





LA LECTURA
 VACACIONES TOTALITARIAS (IV)
*WONSAN: Campamento infantil en Corea del Norte*
Si quiere que sus hijos 'disfruten' de unos días de asueto norcoreano junto con otras criaturas de todo el mundo (bueno, en verdad de Rusia, China, Nigeria, Mongolia y Siria), éste es su lugar






EDUARDO PRIETO
Actualizado Viernes, 26 agosto 2022 - 12:09

De todas las vacaciones totalitarias, las más inquietantes son acaso las de* Corea del Norte*. Tan inquietantes como los líderes del régimen, una suerte de reyes estalinistas que ejercen -desde el año 1948, momento del establecimiento de la República...


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Mas noticias de la podredumbre del Mundo Libre:


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Boooom


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Boooom



Acabas de hacer apologia del terrorismo en red social, campeón.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Acabas de hacer apologia del terrorismo en red social, campeón.



Lo dice el comunista que está todo el puto día haciendo apología del genocidio aquí y en twitter... ¿tanto te jode, sucia rata comunista carne de cuneta?


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Democracia en estedo puro:


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Lo dice el comunista que está todo el puto día haciendo apología del genocidio aquí y en twitter... ¿tanto te jode, sucia rata comunista carne de cuneta?



Tu mismo, machote, ya eres mayorcito.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Ago 2022)

Que curioso que Francisco desate las iras tanto de basura nazi como tú, como de muchos del sector derecho de adoradores de Trump, negacionistas y supremacistas, que dicen apoyar a Rusia en este foro.

El problema de Francisco es que está solo, y ya viejo y enfermo, en ese nido de víboras que es el Vaticano.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas están utilizando civiles como escudos humanos para transferir equipo militar sobre el río Dnipro en la región de Kherson.
Utilizan barcazas para ocultar equipos entre vehículos civiles.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu mismo, machote, ya eres mayorcito.



Y tú tienes mentalidad infantil para ser un vejestorio, puto rojo de mierda. Ándate con ojo.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Estos hijos de perra son de lo peor de la condición humana.

Robo de niños Ucranianos para darlos a familias Rusas.   










Estados Unidos denuncia que Rusia traslada a niños ucranianos a su país para ser adoptados


Las autoridades de Rusia han trasladado a su país a más de 1.000 niños ucranianos para su adopción por parte de familias rusas, según un informe del estadounidense...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Esto es mejor, ¿verdad, rata @rejon?
La Policía busca a 30 niños ucranianos desaparecidos rumbo a Canarias


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es mejor, ¿verdad, rata @rejon?
> La Policía busca a 30 niños ucranianos desaparecidos rumbo a Canarias



Coño...chinato ya has vuelto de la mamada matinera al hijoPutin.....pues acelera que te esperando para la de la tarde....


----------



## niraj (26 Ago 2022)

Газ-Батюшка


@papagaz - ведущий канал про нефтегазовую отрасль. Инсайды, аналитика, новости фондового рынка. Есть вопросы, предложения и инсайды? Пишите на @gazpapa22




t.me





Polonia se niega a ayudar a Alemania con el suministro de petróleo

Varsovia se negó a suministrar petróleo a una planta en la ciudad alemana de Schwedt. Sobre esto escribe el Financial Times. 

Según la publicación, la refinería estaba considerando la posibilidad de suministrar a través del puerto Polaco de Gdansk, se suponía que los suministros ayudarían a reemplazar los recursos energéticos de Rusia. En Varsovia, expresaron su descontento por el hecho de que Rosneft posee el 54% de las acciones de la planta.
"Los polacos dicen que no quieren proporcionarnos suministros mientras la empresa sea propiedad de Rosneft", dijo un empleado de la refinería.

La refinería de Schwedt, que abastece las necesidades de Brandeburgo Oriental, Berlín y Polonia occidental, trabajó en el suministro de petróleo por oleoductos de Rusia. 

La prohibición de la UE de importar recursos energéticos rusos se ha convertido en un problema importante para la economía de toda la región. El gobierno alemán está buscando Fuentes alternativas. 

Por cierto, los alemanes suministran a los polacos con gas, en detrimento de su economía, y los polacos, a diferencia de la misma Alemania, ya han llenado sus almacenes. Una verdadera ayuda mutua Europea, qué agregar aquí.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Hace calor en Kiev...


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ¿Lgtbi el último? Víctor, de siempre, parece que no quiere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pregunta para entendidos, que uno no todo lo sabe ¿como se lo hacen llegar sin que se lo birlen los ucranianos y /o aliados por el camino?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Ago 2022)

Estás ignorando el contenido de estos miembros. Que pesados la fachapandi esta tarde.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Sargento mayor del Buryat OMON "Krechet" Kononov Alexey Viktorovich, nacido en 1991. El 22/07/22, junto con un grupo de sus camaradas, destruyó heroicamente un misil enemigo antes de morir


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es mejor, ¿verdad, rata @rejon?
> La Policía busca a 30 niños ucranianos desaparecidos rumbo a Canarias



Deja de desinformar hijo de puta









El Gobierno desmiente que haya un grupo de 30 niños ucranianos perdidos y con destino Canarias


El supuesto viaje en autobús de un grupo de unos 30 menores ucranianos desde Polonia hasta Huelva, con la intención de coger posteriormente un barco hasta la isla




www.lavanguardia.com




*El Gobierno desmiente que haya un grupo de 30 niños ucranianos perdidos y con destino Canarias*
*CAOS ADMINISTRATIVO
Interior ha tardado una semana en confirmar que no existía este viaje. El aviso lo dio el Ejecutivo canario en un intento de frenar su llegada a las islas, colapsadas por el fenómeno migratorio que sufren*


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (26 Ago 2022)

*Un millón de rusos han entrado en la UE por fronteras terrestres desde el inicio de la guerra*

*Frontex -servicio de control de fronteras- ha compartido esta estadística que apunta a que los dos estados con más migración fueron Finlandia y Estonia*










Un millón de rusos han entrado en la UE por fronteras terrestres desde el inicio de la guerra


Frontex -servicio de control de fronteras- ha compartido esta estadística que se conoce cuando se han cumplido seis meses de guerra.




theobjective.com


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Un tuerto que vive en Gakona, Alaska.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Pregunta para entendidos, que uno no todo lo sabe ¿como se lo hacen llegar sin que se lo birlen los ucranianos y /o aliados por el camino?



Desde Austria por Turquía.


----------



## Mort Cinder (26 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues trabaja más....



Vamos a ver, yo tengo pasta, chaval. Pero imagínate lo que le supone al alemán medio tener que pagar un par de cientos más al mes. Si se generaliza la situación, puede que las próximas elecciones las gane la extrema derecha.
Y lo que le pone la guinda al asunto, es que no se trata de una fatalidad, no se trata de un accidente o de causa mayor ... es la infinita estupidez y lameculez de los que nos gobiernan en Alemania.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Baykar, los fabricantes turcos del dron Bayraktar TB-2, han dicho que se negarían a venderlos a Rusia.

"El dinero no es una prioridad: Ucrania se enfrenta a una agresión injusta, por lo que nada eclipsará nuestro apoyo a Ucrania, sin importar cuánto [Moscú] pueda ofrecer".


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Deja de desinformar hijo de puta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo ha dicho el Gobierno de España, presidido por Antonio....no lo dudes...es 100% verídico. De hecho, en Ucrania están ganando gracias a unos Leopard donados por nuestro Gobierno. A Antonio ya le ha calado hasta Zelensky.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

​
Un chantaje que el mundo ni EEUU se pueden permitir... En el momento que Rusia usé una bomba Atómica... Habrá respuesta nuclear sobre su país... No puede ser de otra forma y los putos rusos lo saben


----------



## delhierro (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Baykar, los fabricantes turcos del dron Bayraktar TB-2, han dicho que se negarían a venderlos a Rusia.
> 
> "El dinero no es una prioridad: Ucrania se enfrenta a una agresión injusta, por lo que nada eclipsará nuestro apoyo a Ucrania, sin importar cuánto [Moscú] pueda ofrecer".



Coño, si iban a ganar la guerra. Hace meses que no se ve uno volar, ¿ para que los iban a querer los rusos ? ¿ practicas de tiro ?

Son demasiado grandes y torpones para una zona con saturación de armas AA. Me temo que sus ventas van a bajar bastante, eso si muy utiles para lucha contra guerrillas , y ejercitos de bajo potencial.


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Baykar, los fabricantes turcos del dron Bayraktar TB-2, han dicho que se negarían a venderlos a Rusia.
> 
> "El dinero no es una prioridad: Ucrania se enfrenta a una agresión injusta, por lo que nada eclipsará nuestro apoyo a Ucrania, sin importar cuánto [Moscú] pueda ofrecer".



Y una polla como una olla. A este fabricante le ha amenazado alguien de un país que empieza por Estados y acaba por Unidos.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Otro cigarrillo mal apagado, más orcos a la parrilla, qué mala suerte


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Aunque faltan aqui algunos y sobre todo el chinato y el cabo chusquero...


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo tengo pasta, chaval. Pero imagínate lo que le supone al alemán medio tener que pagar un par de cientos más al mes. Si se generaliza la situación, puede que las próximas elecciones las gane la extrema derecha.
> Y lo que le pone la guinda al asunto, es que no se trata de una fatalidad, no se trata de un accidente o de causa mayor ... es la infinita estupidez y lameculez de los que nos gobiernan en Alemania.



El problema es que para una familia son 200€ más de luz, 200€ más de comida, 200€ más de gasolina....y claro eso ya empieza a apretar el cuello y mucho.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Pero qué hijo de la gran puta



Si señor bien visto


----------



## golden graham (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La abuela esta aun follable


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> La abuela esta aun follable



¿No le ha visto los brazos? puagg,


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> La abuela esta aun follable



Tiene más rabo que tú, encima es lo único que mantiene en el cuerpo sin arrugas, es judía sin fimosis


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## golden graham (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tiene más rabo que tú, encima es lo único que mantiene en el cuerpo sin arrugas, es judía sin fimosis



Las tetas de goma aun las mantiene


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

El SPD nunca defrauda


----------



## crocodile (26 Ago 2022)

El folla OTAN, pro Yankee y rusofobo YAGO dice que es imposible que Rusia tome Odessa y que la economía rusa se va a hundir .

Sin comentarios.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El folla OTAN, pro Yankee y rusofobo YAGO dice que es imposible que Rusia tome Odessa y que la economía rusa se va a hundir .
> 
> Sin comentarios.



Salió una foto de su padre en 8 Chan 

De la casta le viene al galgo


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡Atenta la compañia, @Jim-Bo Pellegrini !



Ojo, que yo esto lo se porque leo mucho la International Sex Guide.

Los indios, cuando queremos pintxar conejo blanco, a Dubai en low cost con SpiceJet: rusas, bielorrusas, polacas, ucranianas... no se como ira la guerra, pero a la hora de zorrear en Dubai, todas igual de putas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El folla OTAN, pro Yankee y rusofobo YAGO dice que es imposible que Rusia tome Odessa y que la economía rusa se va a hundir .
> 
> Sin comentarios.



Pues si lo dice él, obviamente hay que dar por hecho todo lo contrario.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Yo lo de LLAGOH os lo llevo diciendo desde hace semanas: a su edad, calvo, tan pálido, esa barba cerrada-sucia de ladrón de almacenes industriales de los de antes, cara de no vaciar las pelotas ni por su propia mano... el chaval lo esta pasando mal y lo vuelca en sus análisis, que es lo único que le da algo de vidilla y le deja salir en la tele.

Resumen ejecutivo: ni puto caso


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Se escuchan múltiples explosiones en dirección al puente Antonovsky en Kherson.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Ee.UU. no podrá reemplazar el uranio ruso – oficial Washington está considerando una prohibición del combustible nuclear ruso ya que Moscú "ya no es una fuente confiable", dicen los funcionarios. on.rt.com/c1cm


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

*Preparativos de la misión del OIEA.*
La *central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia*, bajo control ruso, ha vuelto hoy a conectarse a la red eléctrica nacional y ha convertido en urgente su inspección por parte de la agencia atómica de la ONU, el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA).

Según ha dicho a la emisora de radio ucraniana "NV" la asesora del ministro de Energía, *Lana Zerkal*, la *"misión está prevista para la próxima semana"*.

"Ahora *se están decidiendo todas las rutas logísticas*, cómo llegarán allí. A pesar de que los rusos acordaron que la misión viajará por el territorio de Ucrania, ahora están artificialmente creando todas las condiciones para que la misión no llegue (...)", ha sostenido.

*Vladímir Rogov*, miembro del consejo prorruso de la región de Zaporiyia, ha asegurado a la agencia TASS que se están evaluando "varias rutas" y que las autoridades designadas por Rusia están dispuestas a garantizar la seguridad de los expertos.

*Rusia se opone a la desmilitarización de la planta*, como exige Kiev, y no ve con buenos ojos la permanencia de expertos del OIEA.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> En Polonia te puedes follar a una puta ucraniana 10/10 por 60 euros, no preguntes como lo se



Machirulo criminalizador...

Esa afirmación sin fotazo y enlace, como para que te busques un lio. No hay mas avisos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El folla OTAN, pro Yankee y rusofobo YAGO dice que es imposible que Rusia tome Odessa y que la economía rusa se va a hundir .
> 
> Sin comentarios.



Pero da una fecha concreta del hundimiento o es solo humo…vamos si se moja o no como la bruja Lola…


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Yo lo de LLAGOH os lo llevo diciendo desde hace semanas: a su edad, calvo, tan pálido, esa barba cerrada-sucia de ladrón de almacenes industriales de los de antes, cara de no vaciar las pelotas ni por su propia mano... el chaval lo esta pasando mal y lo vuelca en sus análisis, que es lo único que le da algo de vidilla y le deja salir en la tele.
> 
> Resumen ejecutivo: ni puto caso



Y llevando 3 pautas de ARNm, bastante muerto en vida está aún


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Los rusos ocupan la planta. Los ucranianos EXIGEN que se vayan... Como en las tragedias griegas, mas o menos

- Hola, Ana Patricia, te exijo que me des la contraseña de la caja fuerte y que me dejes perforarte el ojete mientras cuento los billetes
- Oye, guapo, que estas en mi casa
- Calla, que llamo a la OTAN


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Y lo dice The Economist, ojo.
> 
> Pero aquí los premios nobel de economía y de paz, y geopolitologos del foro, vaticinaban una hecatombe en Rusia.
> 
> Debéis estar mamando bien fuerte, wokes otanitas hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y llevando 3 pautas de ARNm, bastante muerto en vida está aún



Yo creo que con algo de sol y un par de semanas con una mulata que se deje a pelo incluso dejaría de hacer el parguelas en Youtube. Al menos hasta Navidades.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Kharkiv a las 20.00 horas del 26 de agosto de 2022*

▪ No hay cambios visibles en la línea del frente, con combates posicionales en los alrededores de Peremohy, al oeste de Uda y Veseloye.

▪ Varias unidades de vehículos blindados han sido desplegadas en la zona de Pitomnik para apoyar las líneas defensivas de las AFU.

▪ Ambas partes continúan los intentos de identificar y atacar las ubicaciones de la mano de obra y el equipo en los asentamientos de la línea de contacto.

Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos RQ-20 Puma operan regularmente cerca de Russkaya Lozova, Slatino y Staryi Saltiv, y los datos se envían al Centro de Situación de Kharkiv.

▪ Las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas han llevado a cabo intensos ataques contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los asentamientos de Dergachy, Chuhuyiv, Bohodukhiv, Lebyazhye, Mospanovo, Husarovka, Peremohy, Borshchovaya, Slatino, Sosnovka, Nortsovka, Dmitrovka y Mazanovka.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

Gloria a los héroes:


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades comienzan a distribuir tabletas de yodo a los residentes cerca de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia - AP



¿Ya sabemos lo que va a pasar?


----------



## Salamandra (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues quienes tengan bidé en casa, aún, pero los que carecemos de él... en fin, por ahora esa crisis no ha llegado a España.
> Los que lo tendrán fácil son los turcos. En mi reciente viaje a Estambul vi que los inodoros implementan un chorrito para lavarse. Son 'inodoro-bidé', un mix.



Puedes adaptar cualquier inodoro para hacer el apaño, total el agua caliente no la vamos a poder pagar... usando el agua que conduce a la cisterna se pone el telefonillo y listo. Eso si en mi tierra sin bidé el agua estaría bien fresca. Si no recuerdo mal hay kits para hacerlo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

La vida de un forotanero antes, durante y después de la guerra, en base a 3 parámetros fundamentales: dinero, sexo y horas de sueño (ver abajo)

El pico ese fue ese día tonto en que madre les corta la hinternec y duermen 4 horas. Todo el mundo mas o menos leído sabe que el dormir es un gran aliado de la testosterona...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Otro cerdo colaborador de la horda en el infierno. Allí acabarán todos


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos capturan un par de placas corporales soviéticas y las ponen a prueba:


----------



## crocodile (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pero da una fecha concreta del hundimiento o es solo humo…vamos si se moja o no como la bruja Lola…



Nada, todo por sus c. Morenos, también dice que Europa aguantará este invierno, claro que sí, este tío ya está desquiciado.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *El chaleco antibalas ruso: chapas de hierro que no detienen las balas y se convierten en metralla que destroza los órganos de los orcos*



Jode qué huevazos.
Pasan por debajo de las líneas de media tensión:


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

El puente Antonovsky tras la lluvia de esta mañana.


----------



## DOM + (26 Ago 2022)

Muerete infraser pancho antiespañol


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

*La quema de gas "lleva a muchas preguntas acerca de las intenciones de Rusia"*
*Rusia *está quemando *cerca de 10 millones de euros al día del gas* que podría enviar a Europa a través del gasoducto *Nord Stream 1*, según revela un informe de la consultora _Rystad Energy_.
Imágenes de satélite de la *central de gas natural de Portovaya*, cerca de la frontera rusa con *Finlandia*, muestran altos niveles de calor desde el 11 de julio que, según los expertos, son la huella de esa quema de hidrocarburos.
La situación ha salido a la luz después de que *ciudadanos finlandeses comenzaran a vislumbrar hace algunas semanas grandes llamaradas en el horizonte*, detalla la consultora, que alerta de que *la quema representa un "desastre ambiental"*, al emitir cerca de 9.000 toneladas de CO2 a la atmósfera cada día.
"El volumen exacto de combustión es difícil de cuantificar, pero *se cree que se sitúa en torno a 4,34 millones de metros cúbicos (de gas) por día*", señaló hoy a Efe *Sindre Knutsson*, analista jefe de Mercados de Gas de Rystad Energy.
Los expertos admiten la posibilidad de que la quema de gas esté "ligada a pruebas preoperacionales en Prtovaya", pero subrayan que sus hallazgos* "llevan a muchas preguntas acerca de las intenciones de Rusia"*, dado que este escenario coincide con una caída del 77 % de las exportaciones de gas ruso hacia Europa en los 12 meses previos a agosto, lo que equivale al *20 % de la demanda de la Unión Europea* (UE).
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/javascript%3Avoid(0);


----------



## McNulty (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Yo lo de LLAGOH os lo llevo diciendo desde hace semanas: a su edad, calvo, tan pálido, esa barba cerrada-sucia de ladrón de almacenes industriales de los de antes, cara de no vaciar las pelotas ni por su propia mano... el chaval lo esta pasando mal y lo vuelca en sus análisis, que es lo único que le da algo de vidilla y le deja salir en la tele.
> 
> Resumen ejecutivo: ni puto caso



A parte de lo que dices, el principal error que comete es beber solo de fuentes occidentales. Como prácticamente todos los analistas de youtube. No le interesa ver la otra parte, ya sea por convicción o por miedo a que le cierren el canal. La censura en los medio masivos es brvtal ahora mismo en cuckcidente.

Pero sabe de sobra en sus adentros que los ucranianos lo tienen muy jodido.


----------



## Harman (26 Ago 2022)

El 24 de agosto parece haberse convertido en un día negro para la artillería ucraniana. No por los acontecimientos en el frente, sino en el frente interno. Un ataque con misiles destruyó 3 grandes talleres de la planta de reparación de Shepetivka. Los talleres, incluso antes de la USO, estaban llenos de todo tipo de artillería en reparación, y ahora puedes imaginar lo llenos que estaban. Creo que se pueden tachar un par o tres de docenas. El número exacto no lo sabremos nunca. Y la pérdida de capacidad de refabricación a este nivel es también un gran golpe. La planta ciertamente no ha sido destruida, todavía hay mucho trabajo por hacer.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Parece un queso gruyere con cerdo a la parrilla.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Ago 2022)

Kim calienta que sales


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Ago 2022)

Los servicios secretos de Ucrania usando Starlink no sorprende a nadie



Lo que sí puede ser es lo que se esconde tras la careta de Musk.
El teatro detrás de Tuiter probablemente sea porque desde Washington ya ven que Facebook está en declive y necesitan otro frente de desinformación.

Las ventas de Tesla en China seguían bajando y la Megafactoria de Shanghai enfrentando problemas.

En la carrera espacial que llevan contra China, se podría esperar una buena inyección de dinero ya no para la NASA pero sí para SpaceX

Y pronto con los chips de Neuralink que prometen ya no solo poder abrir y cerrar el Tesla sin llave, ni tan siquiera lo de "devolver la vista", es que ellos van a "ver" y registrar todo lo que veas, sientes y piensas.

Lobo con piel de cordero.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

En el momento que Rusia usé una sola bomba nuclear... No lo dudeis EEUU responde sin más... Básicamente la paz nuclear se basa en esa amenaza constante


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Desde Austria por Turquía.



Entiendo.
Aún así atraviesa Serbia, que no será problema y Bulgaria que no creo que tampoco sea problema


----------



## alfonbass (26 Ago 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo tengo pasta, chaval. Pero imagínate lo que le supone al alemán medio tener que pagar un par de cientos más al mes. Si se generaliza la situación, puede que las próximas elecciones las gane la extrema derecha.
> Y lo que le pone la guinda al asunto, es que no se trata de una fatalidad, no se trata de un accidente o de causa mayor ... es la infinita estupidez y lameculez de los que nos gobiernan en Alemania.



Antes no hablabas del "alemán medio" como concepto, sino de lo que te suponía A TI, si tienes pasta, bien, no tendrás mucho de qué preocuparte entonces, sino, tampoco, siempre hay cosas que se pueden hacer para ganar más dinero.
Otra cosa (que es por dónde vais muchos) es que lo que en el fondo quieres es que sea tu opinión la mayoritaria o la que se deba hacer...eso es muy diferente
Afortunadamente, yo creo que lo único bueno que tenemos en "occidente", aunque es como oro puro y nunca deberíamos perder es la posibilidad de no estar de acuerdo, yo, quiero seguir con ello


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Los servicios secretos de Ucrania usando Starlink no sorprende a nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi Honda CR-V se abre/cierra sin llave…es muy listo…detecta mi presencia…


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos ha anunciado que dejará de publicar sus gastos militares y transferencias de armas.



Al buen lavado de dinero usano


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Aquí tenéis a este hijo de la gran puta, esta es la basura comunista totalitaria que apoya a los rusos, justificando su terrorismo nuclear y acusando a las víctimas, los ucranianos, a los que llama nazis


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

*¡OJO, imágenes fuertes!* El puente de Nova Kakhovka alcanzado por HIMARS cuando un convoy ruso pasaba por el mismo:


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> O sea, que los ingleses aportan imágenes de satélite de vehículos rusos 'protegiéndose' con la central, pero Zelensky dice que la atacan ellos mismos y que han reparado los cables ¿no será que los vehículos blindados están ahí para proteger la central y el control sobre esta? desde luego Boris/May y Zelensky tienen que mejorar su línea de comunicación.
> 
> ¡Pero qué vergüenza ajena me está dando todo esto ya!



ya no son las típicas mentiras de propaganda de los bandos de las guerras sino incoherencias inexplicables igual que con el coronavirus. 

De ser cierta esta guerra y antes de que Rusia se desvelase como un estado enemigo decidido a destruir Ucrania y matar a miles de personas inocentes hasta su rendición ...
¿ qué hizo antes de llegar a las armas ? 

lo más interesante de todo esto es ...

¿ qué están haciendo los enemigos de España para destruirnos sin necesidad de bombas ? 

Si los judíos que invadieron palestina quisieran deshacerse de sus enemigos, solo tendrían que imponer el feminismo y todas las leyes distópicas destructoras de las familias que hay en España, pero al parecer los palestinos son más despiertos e inteligentes que los españoles y han entendido la jugada. 
Deberían alegrarse de que los judíos hayan ido a invertir en su tierra y a pagarles las pensiones !! no sé por qué se empeñan en tener 6 hijos por mujer en vez de un gato. 









Cómo el conflicto con Israel ha impulsado la natalidad palestina


La edad promedio en la Franja de Gaza es de 17 años, una de las más bajas del mundo. Las familias de la zona tienen, por lo general, más de cinco hijos.




www.palestinalibre.org






"La razón inmediata es que la tasa de fertilidad es muy alta en Gaza, y ese ha sido el caso por mucho tiempo, entonces la pregunta real es ¿por qué las familias en Gaza tienen tantos hijos?", señaló a_ BBC Mundo_ Jon Pedersen, investigador del Instituto de Estudios Demográficos de Noruega, conocido como Fafo.

La tasa promedio de hijos por familia en Gaza es de 5,5, que es bastante alta incluso comparada con la de países vecinos: 3,3 en Jordania, 2,5 en Siria y 2,8 en Líbano. Esa tendencia se mantiene aún en el caso de mujeres con altos niveles de educación, lo cual es contrario a lo que sucede en todo el mundo.

*Las mujeres en la casa*

Un factor que contribuye a este alto número de hijos es que Gaza es también *el lugar del mundo donde menos mujeres trabajan. Apenas un 5 por ciento de las mujeres está incorporada en el mercado de trabajo*, según Pedersen.

"Es cierto que en los países árabes hay tradicionalmente una baja participación de la mujer en la fuerza laboral. Jordania, por ejemplo, tiene 16 por ciento, pero esto es más común. Gaza es realmente un caso extremo", explica.

Pese al conflicto con Israel, *las familias logran sobrevivir con un salario y las mujeres no tienen que luchar con la doble jornada. Así, con menos aspiraciones profesionales, la familia se convierte en el aspecto central de sus vidas.*


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Machirulo criminalizador...
> 
> Esa afirmación sin fotazo y enlace, como para que te busques un lio. No hay mas avisos.



Luego paso, que estoy en el press de banca y es un canteo


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Las autoridades comienzan a distribuir tabletas de yodo a los residentes cerca de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia - AP
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Ya sabemos lo que va a pasar?



Que Turquía se va a quedar sin turistas los próximos 300 años como poco. Y las repúblicas bálticas lo mismo. Y como el viento vaya hacia Europa, Austria va a tener que sustituir sus pistas de esquí y balnearios por clínicas contra el cáncer.


----------



## NPI (26 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¿Que ocurre en la trastienda, mientras estamos ocupados con la gueguerra?
> 
> 
> *El «ministerio del clima» canadiense tendrá almacenamiento de armas y salas de detención*
> ...



CANADÁ es una GRAN CÁRCEL y un GRAN MANICOMIO, es una pena, pero ir a vivir a ese país dejo de tener sentido hace más de 15 años.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Jode qué huevazos.
> Pasan por debajo de las líneas de media tensión:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169500



Eso pensé en un principio; pero si te fijas bien, pasa por encima. El vídeo está tomado desde una posición más alta y por eso parece que pasa por debajo; pero si te fijas, la torre eléctrica que está más al fondo, está más baja.


----------



## Elimina (26 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Los servicios secretos de Ucrania usando Starlink no sorprende a nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya era público


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Que Turquía se va a quedar sin turistas los próximos 300 años como poco. Y las repúblicas bálticas lo mismo. Y como el viento vaya hacia Europa, Austria va a tener que sustituir sus pistas de esquí y balnearios por clínicas contra el cáncer.



Turquía ha recibido este año más turistas rusos que nunca


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya no son las típicas mentiras de propaganda de los bandos de las guerras sino incoherencias inexplicables igual que con el coronavirus.
> 
> De ser cierta esta guerra y antes de que Rusia se desvelase como un estado enemigo decidido a destruir Ucrania y matar a miles de personas inocentes hasta su rendición ...
> ¿ qué hizo antes de llegar a las armas ?
> ...



Brooooooootal


----------



## kabyla (26 Ago 2022)

__





Viktoria, 24 años, Escort en Varsovia / Polonia | HappyEscorts


Viktoria, 24 años, Escort en Varsovia / Polonia. Ella mide 175 cm, tiene cabello rubio, ojos marrones y tiene un cuerpo esbelto. Viktoria habla ucraniano y le gustan los cócteles, el champán, la cocina francesa, la cocina italiana, las rosas, los tulipanes y los deportes, los conciertos, los...




m.happyescorts.com


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (26 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Que Turquía se va a quedar sin turistas los próximos 300 años como poco. Y las repúblicas bálticas lo mismo. Y como el viento vaya hacia Europa, Austria va a tener que sustituir sus pistas de esquí y balnearios por clínicas contra el cáncer.



Putin ya es el mayor genocida del siglo XXI. Quiere ser el mayor genocida de la Historia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Otro vídeo del ataque al tren ucraniano…


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

Imágenes del tren "de pasajeros" bombardeado por Rusia.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A parte de lo que dices, el principal error que comete es beber solo de fuentes occidentales. Como prácticamente todos los analistas de youtube. No le interesa ver la otra parte, ya sea por convicción o por miedo a que le cierren el canal. La censura en los medio masivos es brvtal ahora mismo en cuckcidente.
> 
> Pero sabe de sobra en sus adentros que los ucranianos lo tienen muy jodido.



Una pregunta tonta: el pollo sabe algo de ruso y/o tiene fuentes directas a cierto nivel en alguno de los bandos? Creo que no

Es como si yo me pusiera a analizar una guerra entre los zulues y los xhosa sabiendo solo esperanto y desde Elda. Seguro que acertaría de vez en cuando, como todo el mundo. No tiene cara ni de haber vaciado un cargador de pistola en su puta vida. Seguro que conoce todas las piezas de tanques y aviones desde el siglo 14, hasta con el numero de catalogo, pero eso no es saber de guerra. Como alguien dijo muy al principio, es un aficionado a enciclopedias ilustradas.

Al mismo tiempo, al amigo Doug MacGregor, uno de los heroes de combate de tanques en la guerra de Iraq, aquí en el foro se le tilda de "retirado" y "jubileta"  Yo ya parto de la base de que el forotanero es un subnormal y un pajero, visto lo que estamos viendo en BRBJ. Han convertido todo esto en un rollo MUY cani y muy chusco, por tanto, riamosnos.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Hablando de adoradores del hijoPutin, una nueva entrega del Mariscal Baños, grabado poco antes de la guerra: 

El tipo dice que China ya ha adelantado en tecnología a Estados Unidos, sin sonrojarse ni nada, que Rusia tiene un potencial inmenso y que no olvidemos que "todos son iguales"; vamos, que no importa que la primera potencial mundial sea Estados Unidos, China o Rusia, que a los demás nos va a ir igual...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

kabyla dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, a partir de 300 euros la hora  no nos pasemos, que luego no nos llega para las colectas para pagar la munición de HIMARS.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Los partisanos ucranianos se han cargado hoy al colaborador Aleksandr Kolesnikov, a quien las fuerzas de ocupación rusas le otorgaron un alto puesto en la fuerza policial de Berdyansk.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Luego paso, que estoy en el press de banca y es un canteo



Press de banca un ruso? Mal... No sois los inventores de las mancuernas esas con agarradero? Como se llamen. Son cojonudas para conseguir amplitud de movimiento. Yo tengo un hombro hecho una puta mierda y estos cacharros ayudan bastante a rehabilitar.


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

kabyla dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin foto ese enlace no vale nada.
Y esa es una página para guiris, te van a clavar el triple.
Usa: escort.pl


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

A ver cuando algún partisano MENA le da un par de bofetadas a Rejon y se calma hasta Navidades. Tío mas pesado imposible...

Junto con Decimus, ultra betazos.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Primer plano ¡¡¡


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Press de banca un ruso? Mal... No sois los inventores de las mancuernas esas con agarradero? Como se llamen. Son cojonudas para conseguir amplitud de movimiento. Yo tengo un hombro hecho una puta mierda y estos cacharros ayudan bastante a rehabilitar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169536



Esa las usaba para hacer entrenamientos de estos tipo HIIT e intervalos pata cuando hacía acondicionamiento para mma.
Ahora solo hago paco-lifting para tener algo de músculo y ya


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Bro, a partir de 300 euros la hora  no nos pasemos, que luego no nos llega para las colectas para pagar la munición de HIMARS.



www.escort.pl


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Esa las usaba para hacer entrenamientos de estos tipo HIIT e intervalos pata cuando hacía acondicionamiento para mma.
> Ahora solo hago paco-lifting para tener algo de músculo y ya



Tienes orejas de luchador?


----------



## pemebe (26 Ago 2022)

*Los Ucranianos aprendiendo de "Antonio", mirad ministerios chulos: 
Ministerio de Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente
Yo creía que sería el Ministerio de Defensa el que tendría esa función


Llegan a Ucrania las primeras cartas de prisioneros de guerra* - Ministerio de Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados Temporalmente

KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO - VIERNES, 26 AGOSTO 2022, 18:58


Fuente: Iryna Vereshchuk, viceprimera ministra y ministra para la reintegración de los territorios temporalmente ocupados, en Telegram

Cita: "Según las Convenciones de Ginebra, nuestros prisioneros de guerra tienen derecho a enviar y recibir cartas. La Oficina Nacional de Información (NIB) del Ministerio de Reintegración ha comenzado el trabajo pertinente de organizar la correspondencia entre nuestros prisioneros de guerra y sus familiares. Recientemente ha llegado a Ucrania el primer lote de cartas. El NIB está trabajando en la entrega de las mismas a los familiares de los prisioneros de guerra".

Detalles: Vereshchuk agradeció al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja su mediación.


----------



## El-Mano (26 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mi opinión desde hace semanas, es que Francia y Alemania quieren desesperadamente, que Rusia acabe con Ucrania y se la folle cuanto antes mejor, que haya conversaciones de paz y que se intente arreglar el desaguisado.
> 
> Pero Rusia también lo sabe y por eso va pasito a pasito, suave suavecito.
> 
> Solo los anglos están desesperados por ver Ucrania resistir como sea.



Alemania quizás, Francia a sido humillada en africa y ninguneada con el tema de mariupol y etc, así que creo que le gusta la idea de seguir armando a ucrania.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> A ver cuando algún partisano MENA le da un par de bofetadas a Rejon y se calma hasta Navidades. Tío mas pesado imposible...
> 
> Junto con Decimus, ultra betazos.




Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti,argentino de mierda ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?
Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe.


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Tienes orejas de luchador?



Nah, nunca me salió, una vez me salio un poco pero me lo quito el entrenador con una jeringa eh ya.
Eso le suele salir a los que más a los de bjj


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti,argentino de mierda ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?
> Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu mamá que fijo ella lo sabe.



Soy indio, HDLGP, no me mezcles con chusma del tercer mundo.

Tu no conoces a tu madre, bro. Te criaron en un convento de monjas, hasta que empezaste a sacarte la chorra durante la hora del rezo de la mañana y te echaron...


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Alemania quizás, Francia a sido humillada en africa y ninguneada con el tema de mariupol y etc, así que creo que le gusta la idea de seguir armando a ucrania.



Francia no ha enviado prácticamente nada a Ucrania.
Y es el mayor y mejor equipado ejército de Europa.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Nah, nunca me salió, una vez me salio un poco pero me lo quito el entrenador con una jeringa eh ya.
> Eso le suele salir a los que más a los de bjj



Yo estuve liado con la hermana de un luchador de MMA mas o menos pro que venia de la lucha grecorromana. Todos sus colegas + el tenían oreja de luchador. Solo con ver la oreja ya te dan miedo, joder...


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Soy indio, HDLGP, no me mezcles con chusma del tercer mundo.
> 
> Tu no conoces a tu madre, bro. Te criaron en un convento de monjas, hasta que empezaste a sacarte la chorra durante la hora del rezo de la mañana y te echaron...



Comeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, indio HDLGP de mierda. 

Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata de cloaca...


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Yo estuve liado con la hermana de un luchador de MMA mas o menos pro que venia de la lucha grecorromana. Todos sus colegas + el tenían oreja de luchador. Solo con ver la oreja ya te dan miedo, joder...



La mayoría a acabar la carrera se las opera, el aspecto puede tener su toque, pero lo peor es que duele muchisiisismo, en plan cuando te pasa en una oreja estas semanas sin poder ni apoyarla en la almohada...
A mi eso me pasó y nunca tuve problemas grandes, uno de los que la tiene destrozada...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Comeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, indio HDLGP de mierda.
> 
> Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis....rata de cloaca...



Por debajo del culo tu mini polla de 3 cm? No jodamos... Houdini (el mago) lleva mucho tiempo muerto, bro


----------



## NS 4 (26 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo nunca me he movido de mis postulados originarios: Economía Central Planificada y Dictadura del Proletariado, representado este por el Partido Comunista hasta que termine la fase de transición, (Cuando se funde la Federación Unida de Planetas, mas o menos) ¿le queda ahora claro o le hago un dibujo?.



Y un pollon...apoyaste la dictadura de genaro...apoyaste ĺa desestructuracion de la familia via politicas lgtbi...apoyaste toda la mierda progre mientras os fue bien...sois capaces los rojos de hoy decir juana...y mañana, su hermana...mientras la mentira siga siendo una herramienta revolucionaria.

Como es eso de que la unica hackuna buena es la chinita???

Anda...explicate...que nos riamos un poco...


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Por debajo del culo tu mini polla de 3 cm? No jodamos... Houdini (el mago) lleva mucho tiempo muerto, bro



Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo).HDLGP----


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Ago 2022)

Según Rybar bombardeos rusos en varios puntos del frente Kherson-Nikolaiev


----------



## Zhukov (26 Ago 2022)

Artículo muy interesante del corresponsal de guerra Yuri Kotenok









Юрий Котенок: «Не обманывайтесь! Идет война, и враг наглеет!»


Бросок под Киев. «Белые каски» в Буче. Мобилизация в России. Террор и диверсии. «Спящие». Опыт СВО. Военный эксперт Юрий Котенок оценил некоторые итоги полугода операции на Украине. — Как можно оценить наш выход из-под Киева, после чего возникла «резня в Буче?» Можно ли сказать, что с этого...




antimaydan.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

ahí está el gobierno ruso apoyando a los gobiernos de extrema izquierda en los países hispanoamericanos ! 

¿ qué duda hay que Rusia sigue siendo la URSS ? Si además China, Irán, Cuba y todos los países enemigos de occidente están en el mismo bando ¿ qué les pasa a los foreros de burbuja que se han ido al bando de los comunistas criminales ? 

¿ todavía hay alguien que duda que todo esto es parte del agenda 2030 igual que el coronavirus con la inestimable colaboración de los dirigentes traidores de los países europeos ? 

Merkel fue y es la equivalente de Putin . Desempeñó cargos políticos en la Alemania comunista y se sobreentiende que su sucesor sigue sus pasos. 
Los sicarios como Sánchez trabajan para ese mismo bando de la agenda 2030 como no se cansan de anunciar. 


_*De 1985 a 1990, Putin fue agente en Dresde del KGB (Comité para la Seguridad del Estado), la agencia soviética de inteligencia y policía secreta, en la que había ingresado en 1975. El hoy líder máximo ruso, de 69 años, tenía 33 cuando, gracias a su dominio del alemán, logró ese destino en la capital de Sajonia.*_

_*Sobre su tarea en la última etapa de la guerra fría poco ha salido a la luz. Su compañero de oficina, Wladimir Usolzew, publicó en el 2015 el libro Mein Kollege Putin. Als KGB-Agent in Dresden 1985-1990 (Mi colega Putin. Como agente del KGB en Dresde 1985-1990). Ahí cuenta el trabajo estándar que hacían de amasar información, procesarla y transmitirla a la central, y de reclutar espías.*_



PUTIN Fue asignado como agente de la KGB como enlace de nivel medio con la agencia de inteligencia de Alemania Oriental en 1985. Ocupó un trabajo como traductor en Dresde cuando en realidad era un agente de la KGB. 











Putin, agente del KGB en Dresde


Vladímir Putin posee un pasado en la antigua Alemania comunista, que los observadores recuerdan estos días viendo en esa época algunos elementos formativos para el




www.lavanguardia.com













Vladímir Putin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## NPI (26 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Finlandia, sin papel higiénico.
> Se para la producción en el país neofascista con mayor tasas de suicidio en Europa y top 10 mundial.
> 
> Se vienen cositas en Finlandia
> ...



Alemania, Finlandia, los seres nazis de luz Bálticos ¿serán los siguientes?


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahí está el gobierno ruso apoyando a los gobiernos de extrema izquierda en los países hispanoamericanos !
> 
> ¿ qué duda hay que Rusia sigue siendo la URSS ? Si además China, Irán, Cuba y todos los países enemigos de occidente están en el mismo bando ¿ qué les pasa a los foreros de burbuja que se han ido al bando de los comunistas criminales ?
> 
> ...



Esta reviviendo la orden jesuita y comiéndole la tostada al Opus dei?





__





opus dri papa - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

Bueno, bros, hora de apatrullar. Hasta el culo de este calor húmedo y pegajoso, pero es viernes y los ritos son los ritos.

No os olvidéis de que los HIMARS y los HARMS ya no están de moda. Ahora lo cuqui es demostrar conocimiento de los NASAMS. Os dejo con los apuntes...

NASAMS = MPTA (multicohete pa' tumbar abioneh), para que no os confundáis.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
> Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo).HDLGP----



Prueba. Igual te resulta.






Urban Dictionary: pity-fuck


Anytime a person chooses to have sexual intercourse with another person for the sole purpose of getting that person through an awkward or sad moment. Typically there is no actual interest romantically in that person, but the idea of engaging in intercourse is not horrifying and almost a bit...




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y un pollon...apoyaste la dictadura de genaro...apoyaste ĺa desestructuracion de la familia via politicas lgtbi...apoyaste toda la mierda progre mientras os fue bien...sois capaces los rojos de hoy decir juana...y mañana, su hermana...mientras la mentira siga siendo una herramienta revolucionaria.
> 
> Como es eso de que la unica hackuna buena es la chinita???
> 
> Anda...explicate...que nos riamos un poco...



Muestrame un solo post mio donde diga toda esa mierda que afirmas, venga campeón, que inventar es facil.


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

EEUU tiene maquinaria de inteligencia destinada a observar si hay movimientos en la actividad nuclear de Rusia. 

Algunos dicen que Rusia podría verse tentada en utilizar armas nucleares "tácticas". Si lo hace las consecuencias impredecibles, pero desde luego no serían buenas para Rusia, que ya apenas recibió apoyos en su invasión (Eritrea, Corea del Norte, Siria, y el bielorruso).

Aparte, la muy posible reacción de la OTAN, que el mismo Putin reconoció que son muy superiores a Rusia.


----------



## NPI (26 Ago 2022)

Entra un CM copia-pega 'noticias' y sale una de sus múltiples cuentas del hilo


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Dicen que hay imágenes por satélite de blindados en la central, pero no ponen las imágenes. En su lugar ponen imágenes de Chernobil etiquetándolas como Zaporiyia:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169401



Además ¿qué tendría de raro que Rusia hubiese destinado tropas para proteger la central? si es que esta gente es patológicamente (y estúpidamente) mentirosa. Y luego seguirán diciendo que está bajo control ucraniano y los rusos la bombardean para poner en peligro toda Europa. Son repugnantes. Qué asco de gentuza perversa y enferma nos dirige.


----------



## Charidemo (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hablando de adoradores del hijoPutin, una nueva entrega del Mariscal Baños, grabado poco antes de la guerra:
> 
> El tipo dice que China ya ha adelantado en tecnología a Estados Unidos, sin sonrojarse ni nada, que Rusia tiene un potencial inmenso y que no olvidemos que "todos son iguales"; vamos, que no importa que la primera potencial mundial sea Estados Unidos, China o Rusia, que a los demás nos va a ir igual...



En mi opinión e intentando dejar de lado sesgos. No veo porque a España le va a ir peor con China de primera potencia respecto a EEUU de primera potencia. Si veo problemas en el camino y creo que España no debería luchar para que EEUU sigua siendo la gran potencia.


----------



## Pinovski (26 Ago 2022)

Ya es demasiado tarde para Rusia, ya ha agotado su última bala en el cartucho para Dominar Europa


Rusia tenía dos armas para dominar Europa. 1. El gas 2. El ejército El gas Admitámoslo, gran parte de Europa dependía el gas ruso. Herramienta que utiliza el gobierno ruso para extorsionar a los gobiernos soberanos que no se alineen con sus invasiones o planes políticos. Ciertamente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

EEUU no puede hacer otra cosa que responder no hay más... No se puede sentar el precedente de el uso de un arma nuclear sin respuesta nuclear en eso se basa la paz nuclear en que nadie puede usarlas sin respuesta del resto... 

Pero vamos no os hagáis pajas mentales los rusos lo saben y por eso no las van usar sería un suicidio por su parte


----------



## Eslacaña (26 Ago 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> En mi opinión e intentando dejar de lado sesgos. No veo porque a España le va a ir peor con China de primera potencia respecto a EEUU de primera potencia. Si veo problemas en el camino y creo que España no debería luchar para que EEUU sigua siendo la gran potencia.



Y pasarle factura por lo de Cuba y Filipinas. Que ya va siendo hora. 
Conio, como dice el refranero español. Arriero somos y en el camino nos veremos.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Puedes adaptar cualquier inodoro para hacer el apaño, total el agua caliente no la vamos a poder pagar... usando el agua que conduce a la cisterna se pone el telefonillo y listo. Eso si en mi tierra sin bidé el agua estaría bien fresca. Si no recuerdo mal hay kits para hacerlo.



Ya, si quisiese, perdón, si tuviese pasta para hacerlo lo haría. Yo trabajo haciendo de todo, y eso incluye la fontanería. Y con el gas no tengo, por ahora, problema, dado que uso butano y no se pasa en el coste. Y he sido previsor (gracias a Dios) haciéndome con 4 bombonas.


----------



## Charidemo (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahí está el gobierno ruso apoyando a los gobiernos de extrema izquierda en los países hispanoamericanos !
> 
> ¿ qué duda hay que Rusia sigue siendo la URSS ? Si además China, Irán, Cuba y todos los países enemigos de occidente están en el mismo bando ¿ qué les pasa a los foreros de burbuja que se han ido al bando de los comunistas criminales ?
> 
> ...



Vaya, vaya. La chica está Inna Afinogenova es una espía del Kremlin y ha dimitido de Rusia Today para despistar y seguir su labor disfrazada de disidente.
No está mal.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ago 2022)

Las defensas rusas, actuando en Crimea ahora mismo


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos tiene a Rusia donde le conviene. La está destruyendo poco a poco, arruinando, desprestigiando... y ni un solo muerto americano.

Más tonto no podía ser el hijoPutin. Se lo ha puesto a huevo.


----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas M113 de EE.UU. ya están en el Donbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ataúdes con ruedas. Más órganos ucranianos para trasplantes


----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¡ Qué cosas más buenas nos ha traído el feminismo ! ¡ A estas zorras se les ve muy estresadas por la guerra y por la pérdida de hombres ucranianos en los frentes !



50 pavos, polvo y mamada


----------



## 917 (26 Ago 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> En mi opinión e intentando dejar de lado sesgos. No veo porque a España le va a ir peor con China de primera potencia respecto a EEUU de primera potencia. Si veo problemas en el camino y creo que España no debería luchar para que EEUU sigua siendo la gran potencia.



La diferencia obvia es que Estados Unidos es una Democracia y China una Dictadura, y eso es importante para los demócratas como yo mismo.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Rusia retira su fuerza aérea de Crimea...

Russia is pulling all its fighter jets out of Crimea after a series of strikes on its military outposts there, secret NATO report says


----------



## Peineto (26 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> La diferencia obvia es que Estados Unidos es una Democracia y China una Dictadura, y eso es importante para los demócratas como yo mismo.



Binvenido a la democracia del santo IGNORE. Ni para desinformar sirves, chupa gringos..


----------



## Charidemo (26 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> La diferencia obvia es que Estados Unidos es una Democracia y China una Dictadura, y eso es importante para los demócratas como yo mismo.



China no obliga a nadie ser como ellos y la democracia, aceptando pulpo como animal de compañía, de EEUU es de puertas para adentro.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El puente Antonovsky tras la lluvia de esta mañana.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169504



Ke mala kalidaj ese puente, no? To apolillao, hoiga!


----------



## rejon (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Sin foto ese enlace no vale nada.
> Y esa es una página para guiris, te van a clavar el triple.
> Usa: escort.pl



Apunto la página. Es para un amigo...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Rusia retira su fuerza aérea de Crimea...
> 
> Russia is pulling all its fighter jets out of Crimea after a series of strikes on its military outposts there, secret NATO report says



Un fake news típico, ya quisiera la OTAN que fuera verdad…

Dentro de unos días dirán que los barcos, y luego el resto del ejército…


----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Y pasarle factura por lo de Cuba y Filipinas. Que ya va siendo hora.
> Conio, como dice el refranero español. Arriero somos y en el camino nos veremos.



Y no te olvides de Guam y Puerto Rico que seguramente serian CCAA del estado sino las hubieran robado


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Francia no ha enviado prácticamente nada a Ucrania.
> Y es el mayor y mejor equipado ejército de Europa.




Comparado con lo que hay en los países de Europa más importantes, Francia tiene tralla militarmente hablando. Poco tiempo antes de los "atentados yihadistas" de noviembre de 2015 (escribo de memoria) inauguraron su "pentágono", el "hexágono", el Hexagone Balard, imagino que en referencia al término "hexágono" que se ha usado para referirse a la Francia continental. Al predidente de Francia, con plenos poderes, le acompaña el del maletín. Recuerdo a Hollande bajando de un helicóptero cuando acudió a la zona donde se estrelló el avión de Germanwings (no recuerdo exactamente el momento, si cuando el "accidente", sucedido en marzo de 2015, o en algún acto oficial posterior) y el plano del militar con el pedazo maletín de cuero fue muy vistosa. El gobierno francés parece que también será decisivo en el futuro del gasoducto MIDCAT.

Todo esto es una lucha de gigantes. Es lo que asusta más, que todo pueda desmadrarse casi sin verlo venir.


----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> La diferencia obvia es que Estados Unidos es una Democracia y China una Dictadura, y eso es importante para los demócratas como yo mismo.



EEUU una democracia????


----------



## crocodile (26 Ago 2022)

Se reportan ataques uktonazis sobre Evpatoria. Crimea. Esta en la costa.

Los sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea rusos "Shell" funcionan en Crimea

Los complejos destruyen objetivos desconocidos sobre el pueblo de Novoozerny en Evpatoria.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Ago 2022)

Próximo lunes o martes llegan observadores de la agencia nuclear internacional a ZNPP según WSJ









WSJ News Exclusive | U.N. Set to Inspect Ukraine Nuclear Plant Early Next Week


United Nations atomic agency inspectors are poised to make an emergency visit to Ukraine’s Russia-occupied Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant early next week, after a breakthrough in negotiations over access, people involved in the talks said.




www.wsj.com


----------



## mazuste (26 Ago 2022)

*Diversos testimonios mencionan la presencia en Ucrania de tropas regulares
de Polonia que participan en ‎combates contra el ejército ruso...* ‎

Polonia entra en guerra contra Rusia


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un fake news típico, ya quisiera la OTAN que fuera verdad…
> 
> Dentro de unos días dirán que los barcos, y luego el resto del ejército…



Eso es un "porque yo lo valgo?"
Ahora di que es fake sin llorar.

Más fuentes:

Russia withdrawing jets from Crimea amid attacks from Ukraine – Report

https://www.onenewspage.com/n/Business/1zod4tqmru/Russia-is-pulling-all-its-fighter-jets-out.htm

Russia is pulling all its fighter jets out of Crimea after a series of strikes on its military outposts there, secret NATO report says | Mobi me

Etc. me canso.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Ataúdes con ruedas. Más órganos ucranianos para trasplantes





llabiegu dijo:


> 50 pavos, polvo y mamada



Magnífica aportación a este hilo de mierda.
Mis dieses.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Eso es un "porque yo lo valgo?"
> Ahora di que es fake sin llorar.
> 
> Más fuentes:
> ...



Ya veo todos enlaces rusos…ya veo…como CM de la OTAN no das nivel…debes ser junior…

Te estas ganando la nevera por latoso desinformador de la OTAN…búscate enlaces rusos…


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Machirulo criminalizador...
> 
> Esa afirmación sin fotazo y enlace, como para que te busques un lio. No hay mas avisos.








Dori Vip 19 age, Warszawa Erotic Ads | Escort


Cześć. Zapraszam do mojego mieszkania na miłe chwile....




en.escort.pl




Chortina ucraniana de 19 años por 60 euros.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> y ni un solo muerto americano.
> 
> Más tonto no podía ser el hijoPutin. Se lo ha puesto a huevo.



Ni un solo muerto yanqui...?


t.me/intelslava/36063

t.me/intelslava/36008




Y ya van unos cuantos mercenarios gringos y occidentales despachados, lo que pasa es que los medios no lo publicitan apenas.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Dori Vip 19 age, Warszawa Erotic Ads | Escort
> 
> 
> Cześć. Zapraszam do mojego mieszkania na miłe chwile....
> ...



Putas, de haberlas, hailas.
Y en todas partes.


----------



## 917 (26 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> EEUU una democracia????



Si, una Democracia, y España otra.

Si no te gusta, vete a Rusia o a Arabia Saudita


----------



## alfonbass (26 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> EEUU una democracia????



Nada...otro que se quiere ir a China...ya nos cuentas, eh


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Ni un solo muerto yanqui...?
> 
> 
> t.me/intelslava/36063
> ...



El otro día 20 de una tacada…ya se colocó en este hilo…


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya veo todos enlaces rusos…ya veo…como CM de la OTAN no das nivel…debes ser junior…
> 
> Te estas ganando la nevera por latoso desinformador de la OTAN…búscate enlaces rusos…



No tengo puta idea de lo que es un CM, yo hablo español.
No será un americanismo o anglicismo de esos?


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Apunto la página. Es para un amigo...







__





Dominika 21 21 age, Warsaw Erotic Ads | Escort.pl


Hej, jestem młodą, sympatyczną dziewczyną, która po prostu lubi to co robi;) Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji i miło spędzonym czasie zapraszam ...




en.escort.pl





Otra, por 60 euros
Esta no es seguro que sea ucra puede que sea polaca pero probablemente no.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No tengo puta idea de lo que es un CM, yo hablo español.
> No será un americanismo o anglicismo de esos?



Efectivamente, troll de la OTAN…pues nevera…a cuidarse…


----------



## llabiegu (26 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Nada...otro que se quiere ir a China...ya nos cuentas, eh



Que no te entro al trapo troll


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Dori Vip 19 age, Warszawa Erotic Ads | Escort
> 
> 
> Cześć. Zapraszam do mojego mieszkania na miłe chwile....
> ...



Esta RUSA te llenará plenamente, te interesa:


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Turquía ha recibido este año más turistas rusos que nunca



Ya , ya....Lo que digo es que como sigan jugando con la central nuclear y haga pata pun....son los primeros en quedarse sin turistas.


----------



## Kalikatres (26 Ago 2022)

Vistos los post de este hilomierda, os paso una página de interés por si queréis realizar un último sacrificio en pos de una larga vida al Putiniato:

The Death Clock


----------



## Egam (26 Ago 2022)

Un mojon,
He estado los ultimos 10 dias en el Loire y va lleno.
Esto es todo para crear un ambiente de alarma


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vistos los post de este hilomierda, os paso una página de interés por si queréis realizar un último sacrificio en pos de una larga vida al Putiniato:
> 
> The Death Clock



Menuda mierda de simulador. Adelgazando 15 kg, muero igual que sin adelgazarlos. O sea, que paella y helados y pasando de cuidarme.


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> CANADÁ es una GRAN CÁRCEL y un GRAN MANICOMIO, es una pena, pero ir a vivir a ese país dejo de tener sentido hace más de 15 años.



Como Australia, Uk, y algunos estados yuesa


----------



## Ultimate (26 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Entra un CM copia-pega 'noticias' y sale una de sus múltiples cuentas del hilo



Y en nada tenemos un hilo Porno-Hub. 

Canta La Traviatta


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Ja ja...me encantan los servicios incluidos "Bath together". Lo que no indica es si con agua fría o hay que pagar un extra para no bañarte con el agua helada y que se te quede encogida del miedo ...


----------



## Expected (26 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Un mojon,
> He estado los ultimos 10 dias en el Loire y va lleno.
> Esto es todo para crear un ambiente de alarma



Yo estoy esperando a las tormentas otoñales...que promete que nos va a salir el agua por las orejas.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a las tormentas otoñales...que promete que nos va a salir el agua por las orejas.



En Valencia hemos tenido hoy una buena, pero sobre todo ha caído por el interior de la provincia. Imagino que habrá daños graves. El que vea la TV que lo aporte, si quiere.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ago 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> En mi opinión e intentando dejar de lado sesgos. No veo porque a España le va a ir peor con China de primera potencia respecto a EEUU de primera potencia. Si veo problemas en el camino y creo que España no debería luchar para que EEUU sigua siendo la gran potencia.



Siendo un extremo del continente desde el que parten rutas atlánticas y mediterráneas, nos puede ir mejor siempre y cuando China siga su política exterior y estrategia de impulso del comercio internacional. Obviamnte si cambiamos de bando deberemos estar dispuestos a una acción militar marroquí apoyada por EEUU e Inglaterra. Gibraltar, Estaca de Bares y Rota serán las batallas más duras de esta operación, en Canarias habrá fiesta y no sé si las GOES de las Palmas siguen siendo guerrilleras o han pasado a ser un grupo de exploradores coloniales sin capacidad de entrenar resistencia, con lo que estarían vendidas hasta la aniquilación total de Marruecos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (26 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Esta RUSA te llenará plenamente, te interesa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169728



¿Una turcochina con fresco pollon? Ya veo a Mr Nini bailando kalinka y cantando las bondades del Kremlin.

Que alguien lo avise, me tiene ignorado o yo a él, ni me acuerdo.


----------



## silenus (26 Ago 2022)

Lukashenko avisa a Occidente: "Hemos modificado los aviones de combate para transportar armas nucleares"


Lukashenko ha asegurado que el Ejército del país está modificando sus aviones de combate para que sean capaces de transportar armas nucleares




okdiario.com


----------



## aretai (26 Ago 2022)

¿por qué tanto interés en reventar el hilo?


----------



## Vulcanio (26 Ago 2022)

Este hilo (tendencia) es prueba de que los otanistas van irreversiblemente a menos....


----------



## alfonbass (26 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Que no te entro al trapo troll



"Troll" porque no estoy de acuerdo ni os ayudo a vuestra cámara de eco tan guay que os habéis montado...
Iros acostumbrando a la disidencia, lo tenéis jodido en caso contrario


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿por qué tanto interés en reventar el hilo?



Es la esencia de este floro, en cuanto se acumula información que contradice la corriente marcada salta una alarma y se activan las reservas de intoxicadores. Pero los floreros que se hacen responsables de estos hilos de información alternativa son duros como la cara de un parlamentario. Busque si tiene paciencia el primer hilo de esta serie, o los históricos sobre la burbuja.


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Lukashenko avisa a Occidente: "Hemos modificado los aviones de combate para transportar armas nucleares"
> 
> 
> Lukashenko ha asegurado que el Ejército del país está modificando sus aviones de combate para que sean capaces de transportar armas nucleares
> ...



Una de las primeras historias de éxito para Rusia en la Operacion Militar Especial, y en la que se piensa poco, es Bielorrusia. Desde 2014 Bielorrusia está en la cuerda floja, digamos que un mal movimiento y sería otro Maidan o similar. 
La operación militar especial, la acción anterior sobre Kazajistán y el proceso de "reeducación" de los elementos disidentes en las protestas anteriores han anulado efectivamente esta amenaza.

Tras las reformas constitucionales y militares de principios de año, creo que es correcto pensar que Bielorrusia y Rusia son efectivamente un solo país, y es probable que con la muerte de Lukashenko esto se formalice completando la unión de estados de 1990.













Union State - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## NPI (26 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿por qué tanto interés en reventar el hilo?



Les PAGAN para eso @aretai


----------



## bigmaller (26 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Troll" porque no estoy de acuerdo ni os ayudo a vuestra cámara de eco tan guay que os habéis montado...
> Iros acostumbrando a la disidencia, lo tenéis jodido en caso contrario



Ah.. Que tu eres la disidencia... .


----------



## alfonbass (26 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ah.. Que tu eres la disidencia... .



No pienso igual que tú...
Qué es lo que no entiendes?


----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Ni un solo muerto yanqui...?
> 
> 
> t.me/intelslava/36063
> ...



llámalo operaciones encubiertas. Oficialmente no existen y por eso los medios no pueden hablar.


----------



## kabyla (26 Ago 2022)

__





PASION.COM - Alissa(edificio escina ruzafa)


Alissa(edificio escina ruzafa) Soy Niña Ucraniana Exquisita y única Con el cuerpo blanquito terciopelo Para los hombres con buen gusto Realizo muchos servicios bien calientes Si quieres olvidar de




www.pasion.com








__





PASION.COM - ALINA preciosa ucraniana particular


ALINA preciosa ucraniana particular Hola amor❤Soy ALINA⚜️Escort de luxe⚜️particular, cariñosa, educada,morbosa, pechos grandes, piel suave,ojos claros, disfruto del sexoQuieres un encuentro especial, sin prisas y con una chica agradab




www.pasion.com


----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

kabyla dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De verdad hay gente que usa pasion.com?


----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)

El precio de la electricidad en Francia sigue rompiendo récords: más de 1.000 euros durante todo 2023


El mercado de futuros lleva tiempo descontando el imparable ascenso de los precios de la electricidad. Y, a medida que pasan los días, no solo se va encareciendo la energía, sino que la situación de crisis y escasez se prolonga en el tiempo. Al menos, es lo que anticipa la referencia...



www.eleconomista.es





Los precios no solo siguen subiendo, sino que se prolongan las alzas
El mercado evidencia que los meses fríos superarán los 1.000 euros/MWh
A Francia le cuesta obtener electricidad de su principal recurso energético


Meanwhile:









Rusia quema el gas que no envía a Europa en plena escalada de precios


Rusia está quemando el exceso de gas que no envía a Europa. Posiblemente, el que ahora no exporta hacia Alemania través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1, que lleva semanas funcionando solo al 20% de su capacidad y cuyos flujos serán interrumpidos entre el 31 de agosto y el 2 de septiembre "para...



www.eleconomista.es





Quiénes se están jodiendo más?


----------



## kabyla (26 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> De verdad hay gente que usa pasion.com?



las ucranianas para anunciarse


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

kabyla dijo:


> las ucranianas para anunciarse



Esas son sudacas diciendo que son ucranianas mi rey.
Putas eslavas en España en 2022 no hay, si las hay son super caras y generalmente en 2 o 3 sitios top de la costa/islas


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Ago 2022)

aretai dijo:


> ¿por qué tanto interés en reventar el hilo?



Guerra hibrida, la fachapandi del foro apoyada hasta por los becarios de KOdiario.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En Valencia hemos tenido hoy una buena, pero sobre todo ha caído por el interior de la provincia. Imagino que habrá daños graves. El que vea la TV que lo aporte, si quiere.



Donde yo vivo mucho trueno y poca agua


----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)

El 'milagro' económico de Rusia continúa: su industria sorprende con solo una ligera caída


El sector industrial de Rusia registró la menor contracción en cuatro meses, en la última señal de que la economía se está adaptando a las amplias sanciones impuestas por EEUU y sus aliados por la invasión de Ucrania por parte del Kremlin.



www.eleconomista.es






En términos desestacionalizados, la producción subió respecto al mes anterior por primera vez este año, según los datos publicados por el Servicio Federal de Estadística.
El aumento de la *producción minera* y de productos *petrolíferos*, junto con la recuperación de sectores como el *farmacéutico*, el de los *semiconductores *y el *textil*, que se han beneficiado del éxodo de competidores extranjeros desde el inicio de la guerra, contribuyeron a unos resultados superiores a los previstos.


----------



## John Nash (26 Ago 2022)

Powell advierte: la lucha contra la inflación "hará sufrir a las familias"


La lucha contra la inflación en Estados Unidos "hará sufrir a las familias y las empresas", pero renunciar sería peor para la economía, advirtió el viernes...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (27 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Powell advierte: la lucha contra la inflación "hará sufrir a las familias"
> 
> 
> La lucha contra la inflación en Estados Unidos "hará sufrir a las familias y las empresas", pero renunciar sería peor para la economía, advirtió el viernes...
> ...



Con tu permiso publicare el articulo en otro hilo.


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Ago 2022)

> Si no te gusta, vete a Rusia o a Arabia Saudita



Existen distintos tipos de gobierno democratico (o sea del pueblo).
La Occidental se denomina "formal representativa".
Esto quiere decir que el pueblo no delibera ni gobierna, si no a traves de sus representantes, que tienen un mandato casi irrevocable que les permite tomar desiciones aun contra sus electores sin prestar cuentas, excepto al cabo del periodo predeterminado.
La forma mas honesta de referirse a los gobiernos occidentales seria de "plutocracia".
Claro, eso cuando hay honestidad intelectual.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Guerra hibrida, la fachapandi del foro apoyada hasta por los becarios de KOdiario.



Eso explicaselo a rojos como @917 que se ha despertado otanista desde que Fraudez pasó revista.


----------



## Bartleby (27 Ago 2022)

Hoy he escuchado en una televisión que el ejercito ruso había parado la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo de accidente nuclear que existía consecuencia de los ataques rusos. Esto que canta por sí mismo, la gente se lo traga.


----------



## crocodile (27 Ago 2022)

Ataque con lanzacohetes estadounidenses HIMARS a un hospital deja varios muertos y heridos en la República Popular de Lugansk
El incidente ocurrió este viernes en la ciudad de Stajánov luego de que un misil impactara en las instalaciones del centro médico.
27 de agosto de 2022
Al menos tres personas murieron y siete resultaron heridas en un ataque del Ejército ucraniano con lanzacohetes estadounidenses HIMARS a un hospital de la República Popular de Lugansk, informó el jefe del Centro Nacional de Gestión de la Defensa de Rusia, Mijaíl Mizíntsev.
El incidente ocurrió este viernes en la ciudad de Stajánov luego de que un misil impactara en las instalaciones del centro médico, que resultó "gravemente dañado", precisó Mizíntsev, y añadió que las lesiones de los sobrevivientes son de diversa gravedad.
Según el alto mando militar, las fuerzas ucranianas "sabían de antemano que el objetivo elegido era una instalación médica civil en uso —marcada con cruces rojas sobre fondo blanco— donde se atendía a ancianos, niños y mujeres embarazadas".
Asimismo, Mizíntsev hizo un llamamiento a la ONU, la OMS, la Cruz Roja y otras organizaciones internacionales para que condenen las acciones de las autoridades de Kiev y tomen medidas inmediatas para evitar los ataques a instalaciones médicas.
La República Popular de Lugansk sigue siendo blanco de fuertes ataques por parte de las tropas ucranianas. La semana pasada, en un bombardeo contra un edificio residencial, al menos un civil murió y otros tres resultaron heridos, incluyendo un menor de edad. Los ataques, también efectuados con lanzamisiles múltiple HIMARS, provocaron además daños en la infraestructura de una escuela y una guardería.


----------



## ariel77 (27 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Powell advierte: la lucha contra la inflación "hará sufrir a las familias"
> 
> 
> La lucha contra la inflación en Estados Unidos "hará sufrir a las familias y las empresas", pero renunciar sería peor para la economía, advirtió el viernes...
> ...



Igualito que en Rusia. Que les advierten de lo que van a sufrir este invierno.

Alguno de los subnormales que habla de como malviven los rusos, no digo ya que haya estado en Rusia, sino ¿ha hablado alguna puta vez en su vida con un ruso que *viva en Rusia*?

Están igual que siempre, expectantes con toda este movida, pero a efectos prácticos su vida no ha cambiado NADA. No apagan ninguna luz, se duchan con agua caliente y su vida no va a cambiar nada los próximos meses.

Los que apoyáis toda esta movida suicida solo se os puede clasificar como gilipollas lobotomizados que se creen absolutamente todo lo que dice el parte de la tele o mercenarios a sueldo, traidores de vuestra patria y de vuestra comunidad, vendiendo el futuro de las próximas generaciones a las órdenes de intereses extranjeros.

Queréis sedar a la población con noticias al más puro estilo hitleriano, de que todo va bien y que pronto llegará la victoria final, cuando cada vez nos hundimos más en la miseria y el caos.

Sois los mismos que, sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hablabais, generabais opinión favorable para que niños y jóvenes se pinchasen una mierda que ha matado y lisiado a muchos, sin ningún rigor ni criterio científico alguno.

Sois los mismos que miráis para otro lado, normalizáis u obviáis que sea legal que un niño de 16 años se corte la polla porque se siente mujer esa mañana sin que ni siquiera lo firme un médico.

Sois los que disfrazados de anarcocapitalistas, amantes de la libertad y del individuo habéis normalizado la desindustrialización, el saqueo y el expolio de la riqueza productiva de nuestro continente para que se lo lleven crudo naciones extranjeras a miles de kilómetros.

En definitiva, los que vociferáis tan agresivamente contra los “orcos”, sois chusma y escoria globalista a sueldo. Traidores sin mas patria que el dinero y cuando os desechen como Kleenex os daréis cuenta demasiado tarde de que solo os consideraban ganado prescindible.

Como los pobres ucranianos que meten en la picadora de carne todos los días gracias, entre otras cosas, a la sangrienta campaña de relaciones públicas que le hacéis a un imperio decadente, en algunos momentos ejemplo de muchas cosas y refugio de libertad y ahora convertido en una caricatura grotesca.

Un poder siniestro, sin cara, que la mejor fachada que es capaz de ofrecer es un anciano senil que no puede ni leer un texto y que se sobresalta si le tocan por sorpresa.

Me paso meses sin entrar aquí y cuando entro siempre veo a los mismos, pico y pala, repitiendo las consignas del poder establecido y reventando los hilos que pueden ofrecer una versión alternativa. Da igual que sea el COVID, Rusia, el cambio de modelo energético… con mayor o menor habilidad siempre normalizando el rabo que nos rasca ya la traquea. 

Y la mitad de las Nancys también se os ve a kilómetros que estáis pagados para si algún día hace falta cerrar esto poder usar los desvaríos que colgáis por aquí como excusa.

Mucho asco dais y no hay que meteros en el ignore, hay que simplemente pasar de vosotros para que acabéis hablando solos y dejen de pagaros por bajo rendimiento. Cada CM que recibe respuesta a sus gilipolleces y/o insultos es un éxito para ellos, pues la idea no es debatir ni argumentar, sino reventar el hilo y hacerlo ilegible.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado en una televisión que el ejercito ruso había parado la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo de accidente nuclear que existía consecuencia de los ataques rusos. Esto que canta por sí mismo, la gente se lo traga.



Si revienta recuerde que sonreir espanta la radiación, a menos que se sea rusófilo. Sólo los rusófilos contraen cáncer asociado a las radiaciones ionizantes, los buenos ciudadanos son inmunes.


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No pienso igual que tú...
> Qué es lo que no entiendes?



Jo macho, eres lo mejor del foro.
Volo empezó como tú, y míralo ahora


----------



## NPI (27 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado en una televisión que el ejercito ruso había parado la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo de accidente nuclear que existía consecuencia de los ataques rusos. Esto que canta por sí mismo, la gente se lo traga.



TRAGACIONISTA naces
TRAGACIONISTA vives
TRAGACIONISTA mueres

No olvidéis el lema ¡QUÉ SE JODA PUTIN!


----------



## Salamandra (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Francia no ha enviado prácticamente nada a Ucrania.
> Y es el mayor y mejor equipado ejército de Europa.



¿Hombres?. Yo creo que quienes pagamos las facturas, incluido comprar gas gusano, somos los que no necesitábamos hablar con Putin cuando la historia de los helicópteros de Mariupol.

Aquí unos pocos llevaban tiempo en el campo de futbol y a otros nos han llevado con amenazas.

Francia no sé como lleva el tema Africa y su uranio pero creo que por ahí alguien le ha fastidiado un negocio más ganador que nunca ahora por su capacidad de hacer centrales nucleares en el país y para exportar.

Y yo me sé de un presidente que en periodo electoral se puso las pilas y negoció un buen arreglo, creo, para Rusia con las fábricas de Renault en el país.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

Aparece el primer video de los 200 soldados ucranianos ANTES de que les cayera el misil encima mientras iban en tren al frente:
Fumando al lado del tren, tranquilamente haciendo la típica "slav squat" turcochina, unas horas después estarían todos muertos ...
t.me/intelslava/36064


----------



## manodura79 (27 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Boooom



¿Te has dado cuenta de que para asesinar a ese hombre casi mueren dos personas que no tenían nada que ver? Bueno, igual si te has dado cuenta, pero como eres un perturbado mental, puedes justificar cualquier cosa con tal de parecer un valiente luchador que se enfrenta a los rusos en chanclas y batín detrás de un teclado. Miserable.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (27 Ago 2022)

Soldados ucros versus polis ucros
según la traducción el soldado ucraniano estaba drogado sobre la moto cuando lo detuvo la poli, afortunadamente sus compañeros de parranda les salvaron el culo

ejercito ucraniano= barras bravas con uniforme


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (27 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué Yemen es importante para una Europa hambrienta de energía? | HISPANTV


Han pasado casi ocho años desde que Arabia Saudí y sus aliados lanzaron una agresión militar contra Yemen, cometiendo crímenes horrendos contra los desafortunados civiles.




www.hispantv.com





En los últimos meses, con el alto el fuego en vigor, se han facilitado las condiciones para el saqueo del petróleo yemení y su exportación por parte de los países occidentales, 

Los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) intentan utilizar el escenario actual como una rara oportunidad para obtener concesiones económicas y políticas de Europa. Para lograr este objetivo, l*os líderes emiratíes han decidido extender su influencia militar en el sur de Yemen, lo que va en contra de los intereses de su aliado, Arabia Saudí.

La terminal de exportación de gas Balhaf, ubicada en la gobernación sureña de Shabwa, alberga las instalaciones de gas natural licuado (GNL) de Yemen. Antes de 2015, estaba en pleno funcionamiento y producía 7 millones de toneladas de GNL al año.* Como todos los colonialistas,* el mayor accionista de esta instalación es el conglomerado energético francés Total.

Curiosamente, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, que han reforzado constantemente sus lazos militares con el Elíseo, firmaron el mes pasado un acuerdo de cooperación energética con el Gobierno del presidente Emmanuel Macron. *


Para comprender el papel indispensable de las instalaciones de Balhaf *en el suministro de GNL a Francia, es necesario mencionar que París importó alrededor de 3 millones de toneladas de GNL en junio y mayo pasados.

Antes, medios locales yemeníes habían informado sobre el despliegue de miembros de la Legión Extranjera Francesa alrededor de las instalaciones de Balhaf. 

A raíz de estos acontecimientos, Rusia se ha embarcado en una estrategia para sellar alianzas con nuevos actores internacionales, como el movimiento popular yemení Ansarolá, en un intento por contrarrestar las crecientes presiones occidentales que los rusos han enfrentado desde fines de febrero debido a su operación militar contra los neonazis ucranianos. 

*


----------



## amcxxl (27 Ago 2022)

Graham Phillips* Donbass: War and Progress*


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2022)

*...Toda la "estrategia" ucraniana de EEUU y la UE desde 2013 se basó y se basa en un completo error *
_*de cálculo y en la incapacidad de reconocer la escala o el poder de Rusia, bien sea en términos
económicos o militares. 'The Economist¡, así como la mayoría de las publicaciones occidentales 
relacionadas con los asuntos "económicos" (Forbes, WSJ, etc.) se han equivocado por sistema
al "prever" cualquier cosa y, de hecho, han desempeñado un papel crucial en la creación de una*_
* narrativa de universo alternativo sobre la economía de Rusia y el impacto de las sanciones..*
Andrei Martyanov 








A Friend Of Mine...


... sent me Daniel Larison's piece at his blog Eunomia where he contemplates economic sanctions. He refers to The Economist piece titled: A...




smoothiex12.blogspot.com


----------



## Mabuse (27 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *...Toda la "estrategia" ucraniana de EEUU y la UE desde 2013 se basó y se basa en un completo error *
> _*de cálculo y en la incapacidad de reconocer la escala o el poder de Rusia, bien sea en términos
> económicos o militares. 'The Economist¡, así como la mayoría de las publicaciones occidentales
> relacionadas con los asuntos "económicos" (Forbes, WSJ, etc.) se han equivocado por sistema
> ...



Queda claro que la meritocracia murió hace al menos una generación.


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Otro vídeo del ataque al tren ucraniano…



No hay un puto cristal en todo el tren, ni roto ni sin romper...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> No hay un puto cristal en todo el tren, ni roto ni sin nromper...



Cosas de los misiles nuevos rusos, dejan niquelado el objetivo…la temperatura que alcanza retuerce los metales….los humanos barbacoa…

Son como bombas nucleares tácticas, pero sin radiación…


----------



## Karma bueno (27 Ago 2022)

*Seis meses después del colapso de Ucrania, el mundo ha cambiado para siempre*






Por Pepe Escobar.
- Seis meses después del inicio de la Operación Militar Especial (OME) de Rusia en Ucrania, las placas tectónicas geopolíticas del siglo XXI se han dislocado a una velocidad y profundidad asombrosas, con inmensas repercusiones históricas ya en marcha.
Parafraseando a T.S. Eliot, así es como empieza el (nuevo) mundo, no con un gemido sino con un estallido.

El asesinato a sangre fría de Darya Dugina -terrorismo a las puertas de Moscú- puede haber coincidido fatídicamente con el punto de intersección de seis meses, pero no hará nada para cambiar la dinámica del actual cambio histórico en curso.
El Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia (FSB) parecía haber resuelto el caso en poco más de 24 horas, designando al autor como un operativo neonazi de Azov instrumentalizado por el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU), a su vez una mera herramienta del combo CIA/MI6 que gobierna de facto Kiev.
El operativo Azov es sólo un chivo expiatorio. El FSB nunca revelará en público la información que ha acumulado sobre los que emitieron las órdenes, y cómo serán tratados.
Un tal Ilya Ponomaryov, un personaje menor anti-Kremlin al que se le concedió la ciudadanía ucraniana, se jactó de estar en contacto con el equipo que preparó el golpe contra la familia Dugin. Nadie le tomó en serio.
Sin embargo, lo que es manifiestamente serio es cómo las facciones del crimen organizado conectadas con la oligarquía en Rusia tendrían un motivo para eliminar a Alexander Dugin, el filósofo nacionalista ortodoxo cristiano que, según ellos, podría haber influido en el pivote del Kremlin hacia Asia (no lo hizo).
Estas facciones del crimen organizado culpaban a Dugin de una ofensiva concertada del Kremlin contra el poder desproporcionado de los oligarcas judíos en Rusia. Así que estos actores tendrían tanto el motivo como el conocimiento local para montar un golpe de este tipo.
Si ese es el caso, podría tratarse de una operación vinculada al Mossad, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el grave cisma en las recientes relaciones de Moscú con Tel Aviv. Lo que es seguro es que el FSB mantendrá sus cartas muy cerca de su pecho – y la retribución será rápida, precisa e invisible.
*La gota que colmó el vaso*

En lugar de asestar un duro golpe a la psique de Rusia que podría afectar a la dinámica de sus operaciones en Ucrania, el asesinato de Darya Dugina sólo expuso a los autores como asesinos de pacotilla que han agotado sus opciones.
Un artefacto explosivo improvisado no puede matar a un filósofo, ni a su hija. En un ensayo esencial, el propio Dugin explicó cómo la verdadera guerra -la de Rusia contra el Occidente colectivo dirigido por Estados Unidos- es una guerra de ideas. Una guerra existencial.
Dugin define correctamente a EEUU como una «talasocracia», heredera del «Britannia rules the waves» (Britania manda en las olas). Sin embargo, ahora las placas tectónicas geopolíticas están deletreando un nuevo orden: El retorno de la tierra del corazón.
El propio presidente ruso Vladimir Putin lo explicó por primera vez en la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich en 2007. Xi Jinping, de China, lo puso en práctica al lanzar las Nuevas Rutas de la Seda en 2013. El Imperio contraatacó con Maidán en 2014. Rusia contraatacó acudiendo en ayuda de Siria en 2015.
El Imperio redobló la apuesta por Ucrania y la OTAN la armó sin parar durante ocho años. A finales de 2021, Moscú invitó a Washington a un diálogo serio sobre la «indivisibilidad de la seguridad» en Europa. Eso fue desechado con una respuesta de no respuesta.
Moscú no tardó en evaluar que, en cambio, se estaba preparando una peligrosa triple apuesta liderada por Estados Unidos: una inminente blitzkrieg de Kiev contra el Donbass; Ucrania coqueteando con la adquisición de armas nucleares; y el trabajo de los laboratorios de armas biológicas de Estados Unidos. Esa fue la gota que colmó el vaso.
Un análisis coherente de las intervenciones públicas de Putin en los últimos meses revela que el Kremlin -así como el Yoda del Consejo de Seguridad, Nikolai Patrushev- se dan cuenta plenamente de cómo los cabezas parlantes de los políticos/medios de comunicación y las tropas de choque del occidente colectivo son dirigidos por los gobernantes del capitalismo financiero.
Como consecuencia directa, también se dan cuenta de cómo la opinión pública occidental está absolutamente despistada, al estilo de la caverna de Platón, totalmente cautiva de la clase financiera dominante, que no puede tolerar ninguna narrativa alternativa.
Por lo tanto, Putin, Patrushev y sus compañeros nunca presumirán de que un senil lector de teleprompter en la Casa Blanca o un cómico cocainómano en Kiev «gobiernan» nada.
Como Estados Unidos gobierna la cultura pop mundial, es apropiado tomar prestado lo que Walter White/Heisenberg, un estadounidense medio que canaliza su mal interior, declara en Breaking Bad: «Estoy en el negocio del Imperio». Y el negocio del Imperio consiste en ejercer el poder en bruto, mantenido con crueldad, por todos los medios necesarios.
Rusia rompió ese hechizo. Pero la estrategia de Moscú es mucho más sofisticada que arrasar Kiev con armas hipersónicas, algo que podría haberse hecho en cualquier momento, desde hace seis meses.
En cambio, lo que Moscú está haciendo es hablar con prácticamente todo el Sur Global, de forma bilateral o con grupos de actores, explicando cómo el sistema mundial está cambiando ante nuestros ojos, con los actores clave del futuro configurados como la Iniciativa del Cinturón y la Ruta (BRI), la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS), la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU), el BRICS+, la Asociación de la Gran Eurasia.
Y lo que vemos es que vastas franjas del Sur Global -o sea, el 85% de la población mundial– se preparan lenta pero seguramente para comprometerse a expulsar a los capitalistas financieros de sus horizontes nacionales y, en última instancia, derribarlos: una batalla larga y tortuosa que implicará múltiples reveses.
*Los hechos sobre el terreno*

Sobre el terreno, en la futura Ucrania, se seguirán empleando armas hipersónicas Khinzal lanzadas desde bombarderos Tu-22M3 o interceptores Mig-31.
Se seguirán capturando montones de HIMARS. Los lanzallamas pesados TOS 1A seguirán enviando invitaciones a las puertas del infierno. La Defensa Aérea de Crimea seguirá interceptando todo tipo de pequeños drones con artefactos explosivos improvisados. El terrorismo de las células locales del SBU acabará siendo aplastado.
Utilizando esencialmente una fenomenal descarga de artillería -barata y producida en masa- Rusia se anexionará Donbass, muy valiosa en términos de tierra, recursos naturales y poder industrial. Y luego a Nikolaev, Odessa y Kharkov.
Desde el punto de vista geoeconómico, Rusia puede permitirse vender su petróleo con grandes descuentos a cualquier cliente del Sur Global, por no hablar de sus socios estratégicos China e India. El coste de extracción alcanza un máximo de 15 dólares por barril, con un presupuesto nacional basado en 40-45 dólares por un barril de Urales, cuyo valor de mercado es hoy casi el doble.
Es inminente una nueva referencia rusa, así como el petróleo en rublos, tras el exitoso plan de gas por rublos.
El asesinato de Darya Dugina provocó un sinfín de especulaciones sobre la posibilidad de que el Kremlin y el Ministerio de Defensa rompieran por fin su disciplina. Eso no va a ocurrir. Los avances rusos a lo largo del enorme frente de batalla de casi 2.900 kilómetros son implacables, altamente sistemáticos y profundamente invertidos en una Gran Imagen Estratégica.
Un vector clave es si Rusia tiene la posibilidad de ganar la guerra de la información con Occidente. Eso nunca ocurrirá dentro del ámbito de la OTAN, incluso cuando se produzca un éxito tras otro en el Sur Global.
Como ha demostrado magistralmente Glenn Diesen en su último libro, Rusofobia, el Occidente colectivo es visceralmente impermeable a admitir cualquier mérito social, cultural e histórico de Rusia.
Ya se han catapultado a la estratosfera de la irracionalidad: la trituración y desmilitarización de facto del ejército proxy imperial en Ucrania está volviendo literalmente locos a los responsables del Imperio y a sus vasallos.
Pero el Sur Global nunca debe perder de vista el «negocio del Imperio». Esa industria sobresale en la producción de caos y saqueo, siempre apoyada por la extorsión, el soborno de las élites locales y los asesinatos a bajo precio. Todos los trucos del libro «Divide y vencerás» deben esperarse en cualquier momento. Nunca subestimes a un Imperio amargado, herido, profundamente humillado y en declive.
Abróchense los cinturones para ver más de esta tensa dinámica durante el resto de la década.
Pero antes de eso, en toda la atalaya, prepárense para la llegada del General Invierno, cuyos jinetes se acercan rápidamente. Cuando los vientos empiecen a aullar, Europa se congelará en las noches oscuras, iluminada de vez en cuando por sus capitalistas financieros dando caladas a sus gordos puros.










Seis meses después del colapso de Ucrania, el mundo ha cambiado para siempre







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)

* Los preparativos de Kiev para el conflicto con Rusia quedaron claros a principios de 2020 – Embajador de Lugansk

Rodion Miroshnik señaló que las autoridades ucranianas estaban involucradas en provocaciones y la destrucción de los acuerdos firmados, lo que los obligó a realizar una operación militar especial.*

LUGANSK, 27 de agosto. /TASS/. Los preparativos de Ucrania para un conflicto militar con Rusia y su falta de voluntad para negociar se hicieron evidentes tres meses después de la cumbre de los Cuatro de Normandía en París en diciembre de 2019, dijo a TASS Rodion Miroshnik, embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk en Rusia.

Anteriormente, el secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Alexey Danilov, dijo que las autoridades del país se habían estado preparando para un conflicto militar con Rusia desde diciembre de 2019, cuando el presidente ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, rechazó todas las opciones de compromiso para resolver la situación en Donbass en la cumbre de los Cuatro de Normandía. en París.

“El hecho de que Ucrania recibió una instrucción de no ponerse de acuerdo en nada, ni en Minsk ni en los formatos de Normandía, y que comenzaron a prepararla para un conflicto militar, quedó completamente claro en los primeros tres meses después de París. Cambiaron completamente la línea. -up de los negociadores y evitó por completo cualquier acuerdo capaz de proporcionar al menos alguna tregua a largo plazo", dijo el funcionario.

Según él, las autoridades ucranianas se dedicaron a las provocaciones y la destrucción de los acuerdos firmados, lo que obligó a Rusia a realizar una operación militar especial. Señaló que al ignorar los resultados de la cumbre de París en 2019, el régimen ucraniano ha perdido la última oportunidad de salvar al país y evitar un derramamiento de sangre masivo.

"La importancia de Zelensky o Danilov en la preparación del conflicto militar fue mínima, la decisión la tomaron los líderes occidentales <...> Agregó que ningún presidente adecuado, guiado en sus acciones por los intereses de su pueblo, podría tomar una decisión de destruir su país y su pueblo en interés de otro estado", agregó Miroshnik.

En Donbass se desarrolla desde 2014 un conflicto armado interno con las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk que declararon su independencia. Para solucionarlo, en febrero de 2015 se firmaron los Acuerdos de Minsk con la participación directa de los líderes de los Cuatro de Normandía (Alemania, Francia, Rusia y Ucrania). Los Cuatro de Normandía luego se reunieron cinco veces más para poner en marcha el proceso. Su última cumbre se celebró en París en diciembre de 2019. En ese entonces, las partes trazaron nuevamente el plan de acción de cuatro meses, pero tampoco se implementó.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Troll" porque no estoy de acuerdo ni os ayudo a vuestra cámara de eco tan guay que os habéis montado...
> Iros acostumbrando a la disidencia, lo tenéis jodido en caso contrario



Y no encuentras a faltar esa disidencia en otros sitios? No sé, en los mass mierda por ejemplo?


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Ago 2022)

“Nosotros, los rusos y los alemanes, lo entendemos en términos de expansión y nunca razonamos de otra manera. No estamos simplemente interesados en preservar nuestro propio estado o nación. Nos interesa absorber, mediante la presión que ejercemos, el máximo número de categorías que nos complementan. No estamos interesados en la colonización, como los ingleses, sino en trazar nuestros límites geopolíticos estratégicos sin siquiera una rusificación especial, aunque debería haber alguna rusificación. Rusia, en su desarrollo geopolítico y sacro-geográfico, no está interesada en la existencia de Ucrania. No porque no nos gusten los polacos o los ucranianos, sino porque estas son las leyes de la geografía y la geopolítica sagradas. Polonia tiene que elegir: una identidad eslava o católica. Entiendo que es difícil separar uno del otro, pero es inevitable. (...) Si Polonia insiste en mantener su identidad, hará que todos se vuelvan hostiles hacia sí misma y una vez más se convertirá en una zona de conflicto ", escribió Dugin en 1998.


mazuste dijo:


> *...Toda la "estrategia" ucraniana de EEUU y la UE desde 2013 se basó y se basa en un completo error *
> _*de cálculo y en la incapacidad de reconocer la escala o el poder de Rusia, bien sea en términos
> económicos o militares. 'The Economist¡, así como la mayoría de las publicaciones occidentales
> relacionadas con los asuntos "económicos" (Forbes, WSJ, etc.) se han equivocado por sistema
> ...



Pues yo pienso la estrategia de EEUU es convertir a Ucrania en Israel de la Europa del Este.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ago 2022)

Ayer los avances no fueron espectaculares pero han ido avanzado o destruyendo material ucraniano en todos los frentes, se espera que hoy o mañana esta totalmente liberada Marinka queda solo un 15/20% por liberar.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Ago 2022)

Ayer y también hoy se han producido sendas explosiones en el Sol, así que si de repente estalla un polvorín u otra cosa, tenerlo en cuenta. El riesgo persiste hasta mañana.






WSA-ENLIL Solar Wind Prediction | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center







www.swpc.noaa.gov


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (27 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> “Nosotros, los rusos y los alemanes, lo entendemos en términos de expansión y nunca razonamos de otra manera. No estamos simplemente interesados en preservar nuestro propio estado o nación. Nos interesa absorber, mediante la presión que ejercemos, el máximo número de categorías que nos complementan. No estamos interesados en la colonización, como los ingleses, sino en trazar nuestros límites geopolíticos estratégicos sin siquiera una rusificación especial, aunque debería haber alguna rusificación. Rusia, en su desarrollo geopolítico y sacro-geográfico, no está interesada en la existencia de Ucrania. No porque no nos gusten los polacos o los ucranianos, sino porque estas son las leyes de la geografía y la geopolítica sagradas. Polonia tiene que elegir: una identidad eslava o católica. Entiendo que es difícil separar uno del otro, pero es inevitable. (...) Si Polonia insiste en mantener su identidad, hará que todos se vuelvan hostiles hacia sí misma y una vez más se convertirá en una zona de conflicto ", escribió Dugin en 1998.
> 
> Pues yo pienso la estrategia de EEUU es convertir a Ucrania en Israel de la Europa del Este.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



O en lo equivalente a Pakistán respecto a la India. Una idea... de los británicos.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y no encuentras a faltar esa disidencia en otros sitios? No sé, en los mass mierda por ejemplo?



No los consumo


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Eso explicaselo a rojos como @917 que se ha despertado otanista desde que Fraudez pasó revista.



Oye, imbecil, yo no he sido comunista en mi puta vida, y voté SI en el Referendum sobre la OTAN.
Ucrania vencerá porque cyenta con el Derecho y la Razón. Y tu te joderás como vil putinero que eres.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, imbecil, yo no he sido comunista en mi puta vida, y voté SI en el Referendum sobre la OTAN.
> Ucrania vencerá porque cyenta con el Derecho y la Razón. Y tu te joderás como vil putinero que eres.



So memo, para ser rojo no hace falta ser comunista. Y ya no digamos para ser progre.


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> So memo, para ser rojo no hace falta ser comunista. Y ya no digamos para ser progre.



Mira, vete a tomar por culo al ignore. Adios.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Fin de la abundancia


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev Ucrania ha celebrado otro aniversario de su “independencia”. Rodeado por un enorme número de soldados, Volodymyr Zelensky y Boris Johnson “pasearon” por Kiev, donde…




slavyangrad.es











Fin de la abundancia


27/08/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev 


Ucrania ha celebrado otro aniversario de su “independencia”. Rodeado por un enorme número de soldados, Volodymyr Zelensky y Boris Johnson “pasearon” por Kiev, donde el presidente ucraniano le mostró restos de vehículos militares rusos. Todos sonreían, pero a lo lejos sonaban las sirenas que anunciaban las alertas aéreas y la población no mostró grandes deseos de salir de casa a unirse a la “celebración universal”. Los actos han sido mucho más modestos que otros años y no ha habido entusiasmo entre sus participantes. La población prefiere pasear otro día, no el que se cumplen exactamente seis meses de la intervención rusa, también lo recordó en su discurso oficial Zelensky, que prestó mucha más atención a ese detalle que a la independencia de Ucrania.

Todos están tensos porque, contrariamente a las envalentonadas declaraciones de los representantes del país, el agresor aún no ha sido expulsado de Ucrania y Crimea, los territorios de las Repúblicas Populares de Donbass no han vuelto a casa y Taganrog y Krasnodar Krai, que también iban a unirse a Ucrania, siguen siendo parte de Rusia. La situación en todos los frentes es penosa, Ucrania pierde territorios continuamente y su población pierde la fe en el poder de las armas ucranianas y la asistencia a gran escala de las potencias occidentales.

Al contrario que los oficiales, los propagandistas ucranianos lanzaron una gran “celebración” a gran escala en las páginas de la prensa nacional y fluyó sobre las cabezas de los ciudadanos ordinarios un enorme torrente de información sobre los grandes éxitos militares y económicos del actual régimen y sobre las inmediatas perspectivas de Ucrania como un Estado independiente europeo. En sus artículos, los propagandistas especialmente sofisticados fueron más allá de los “hechos conocidos” y enviaron sus deseos a los ciudadanos de las Repúblicas de Donbass, a los que les recordaron lo que han perdido por convertirse en parte del “mundo ruso”.

La nueva e independiente Ucrania será reconstruida por todo el mundo civilizado, que dirigirá todos los recursos posibles para esos propósitos. Por supuesto, con esa ayuda y ese apoyo, el país se recuperará a un ritmo increíble y se desarrollará de forma no menos activa en el futuro, integrándose finalmente en la amigable familia europea. Y los residentes de los territorios que rompieron con Ucrania experimentarán una dureza en la que les acompañará Rusia, que supuestamente está experimentando las consecuencias del aislamiento universal.

Suena como una canción, pero la música y la letra no concuerdan. Sí, Occidente tiene una base financiera seria. Al menos eso es lo que todos pensaban al inicio de la guerra de sanciones a gran escala, cuya última ronda de escalada se inició en febrero de 2022. Han sido las sanciones que Occidente impuso sobre Rusia las que han expuesto todos las debilidades de la economía europea, en cuyo gran poder confía ingenuamente Kiev.

El miércoles, el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron afirmó que el periodo de abundancia, despreocupación y aparentes obvias verdades ha terminado en el mundo. Según Macron, en los últimos años el país ha vivido en una aparente abundancia en la que parecía que todos los bienes y productos tecnológicos estarían disponibles para siempre, pero este verano, ha resultado que incluso el agua escasea. El mismo día, la prensa publicó una declaración del viceministro de Defensa británico James Hippy, que admitió que el próximo invierno será muy difícil en términos de pagar las facturas de electricidad. También las autoridades suizas han introducido un objetivo de ahorro del 15% del gas para esta invierno.

Las autoridades alemanas continúan animándose, afirmando que las reservas de gas están al 85% y que el país está preparado para el invierno, pero acompaña a estas declaraciones un rápido aumento del precio del gas, que supera los 3100$ el metro cúbico. Lo más interesante es que, según los expertos, si el invierno resulta ser frío, el coste del gas ruso puede superar los 5000$ el metro cúbico.

En el contexto de la sequía que asola a Europa y la crisis agrícola causada por las anomalías climáticas, ese coste de los recursos energéticos puede ser una catástrofe para muchos residentes de los países de la UE. Lo será para los ciudadanos, porque será a ellos a los que los políticos europeos hagan cargar, sin duda alguna, con todos los costes de la “lucha por el futuro de Ucrania”.

¿Reconstruirá Occidentes las ciudades y pueblos ucranianos? Es improbable que ese sea el plan de los políticos estadounidenses y europeos ahora mismo. A día de hoy, los únicos constructores y trabajadores de carreteras que trabajan reconstruyendo pueblos y aldeas ucranianas destruidas en la batalla lo hacen desde Rusia, que está “doblada a cusa de las sanciones y el aislamiento general”. Son ellos los que están reconstruyendo Mariupol, quienes reparan las carreteas y puentes y recuperan las comunicaciones minadas por los patriotas ucranianos, para devolver así condiciones normales de vida a la población. En este momento, Occidente, según los propagandistas ucranianos, está dispuesto a reconstruir la Ucrania destruida por la guerra, pero continúa inundando el país con armas y provocando así una mayor escalada del conflicto militar.

Todo esto lo vimos ya en 2015. Fue entonces cuando los políticos ucranianos declararon que, gracias a la asistencia a gran escala de Occidente, serían capaces de desarrollar los territorios adyacentes a Crimea y a la RPD/RPL de tal manera que los ucranianos que se marcharon a Rusia comenzarían a realizar un éxodo voluntario desde los “territorios temporalmente ocupados” al asombrarse del contraste en el nivel y calidad de vida.

No funcionó. Los territorios controlados por Ucrania se han degradado aún más en este tiempo, mientras que Rusia ha podido dar un nivel adecuado de vida a la población de Crimea y ha apoyado a los residentes de las Repúblicas de Donbass. Lo mismo ocurrirá con la reconstrucción de Ucrania. porque si Occidente quisiera que Ucrania prosperara, no la habría empujado a la guerra con Rusia.


_Sospecho que el autor o el traductor del articulo original (en ruso) se han hecho “la picha un lio” con el precio de metro cubico._


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya ha continuado desde la mañana.
Veinte proyectiles de artillería volaron, incluso en el territorio de la planta.
El fondo de radiación sigue siendo normal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

> Mira, vete a tomar por culo al ignore. Adios.



Otro seguidor de Mr Skinny. 
Hasta nunca, socialista.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Me gustaría señalar que los esperados drones iraníes y su uso en la línea del frente no serán una especie de espada de blindaje que garantizará automáticamente la victoria y un punto de inflexión cardinal en la línea del frente. Con los niveles adecuados de suministro, llenarían principalmente un nicho de aviones no tripulados de reconocimiento-ataque agotado, complementando la flota existente pero numéricamente insuficiente de modelos rusos y mejorando la capacidad general de nuestras fuerzas para realizar efectivamente la superioridad aérea y de artillería. Se puede esperar que un uso significativo de estos drones aumente sustancialmente las bajas enemigas, especialmente en el equipamiento, incluso aumentando la precisión del fuego de artillería, al tiempo que se reduce el consumo de munición para derrotar a un solo objetivo.

También hay que evaluar el potencial de estos aviones no tripulados para cazar equipos enemigos mientras se mantiene un sistema de defensa aérea de punto focal y su capacidad para contrarrestar los aviones no tripulados de ataque cuando se utilizan en masa. Por supuesto, sería deseable conseguir la imagen que Turquía demostró en Karabaj, pero las defensas aéreas de Ucrania siguen siendo más fuertes que las de Armenia + Estados Unidos y la OTAN pueden ayudar en estos asuntos. Así que esta cuestión todavía tendrá que probarse en la batalla. Por ahora, la opción más prometedora para el uso de drones iraníes es la creación de sistemas SAM completos, que requieren operadores capacitados. Todavía no se sabe cuánto tiempo puede tardar, por término medio, un nuevo operador en aprender a manejar un complejo del tipo Shahed-129.

En cuanto a la cuestión del suministro en sí. Como imaginamos, aunque los drones iraníes se utilicen activamente, Rusia e Irán no lo reconocerán oficialmente, manteniendo el régimen de niebla de guerra hasta el momento en que las AFU consigan de algún modo derribar al menos un aparato iraní y obtener pruebas materiales de su uso. Si se utilizan drones iraníes como observadores a una distancia segura, será bastante difícil hacerlo. Además, la presencia de un gran número de estos aviones no tripulados, da a la Fuerza Aérea Rusa la oportunidad de lanzar una caza sistemática de los restantes SAMs enemigos, atrayéndolos a dichos aviones no tripulados para la posterior destrucción de los Buk y Os restantes.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El ex senador republicano estadounidense habla sobre la operación especial en Ucrania:

"No nos importa cuántos ucranianos mueran. Cuántas mujeres, niños, civiles y militares mueren".

"Rusia no planificó la invasión con antelación. Esto es evidente por el número de tropas involucradas en el ataque. Ucrania tenía 250.000 y Rusia atacó con sólo 160.000.
Putin se vio obligado a atacar para evitar que Ucrania atacara Donbass.
Rusia tiene cuidado de no perjudicar a los civiles ucranianos, ya que los considera hermanos eslavos.
A diferencia de los tanques estadounidenses en Vietnam, los tanques rusos se detuvieron ante una multitud pacífica en los primeros días de la invasión. Los habríamos aplastado en esa situación.
Ucrania no puede tomar una decisión sobre la paz. Sólo Washington puede decidir sobre la paz, pero mientras queramos continuar esta guerra, lucharemos hasta que muera el último ucraniano", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Los refugiados ucranianos provocan un colapso en los Países Bajos

El canal de televisión alemán Das Erste mostró las condiciones de uno de los campamentos: más de 700 personas han pasado las últimas noches sobre sábanas de plástico o simplemente en el suelo frente a la valla del centro de recepción de refugiados de la ciudad holandesa de Ter Apel. Hay basura por todas partes, varios cubículos sanitarios malolientes para cientos de personas y no hay duchas, muchas de las cuales requieren atención médica. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva y lanza ataques masivos - noticia principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva hacia Dementievka.
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo un asalto cerca de Hryhoriyivka.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, los combates continúan en las zonas de Soledar, Zaitseve y Majorsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El Pentágono ha firmado un contrato con Raytheon para la compra de SAMs NASAMS para Ucrania por valor de 182 millones de dólares.

El pago se efectuará con cargo a los fondos previamente asignados a la iniciativa de ayuda a la seguridad de Ucrania
Se especifica que el contrato puede durar hasta 2024.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

La artillería del LNR pide a los combatientes ucranianos en Artemivsk que detengan la guerra inútil

Soldados de la 2ª Brigada de Fusiles Motorizados del LNR utilizan un SAU 2S1 Gvozdika y proyectiles de propaganda para pedir a los nazis que se rindan voluntariamente y abandonen las zonas ocupadas de la DNR, ofreciendo garantías de seguridad a los que se nieguen a continuar el derramamiento de sangre sin sentido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Aparece el primer video de los 200 soldados ucranianos ANTES de que les cayera el misil encima mientras iban en tren al frente:
> Fumando al lado del tren, tranquilamente haciendo la típica "slav squat" turcochina, unas horas después estarían todos muertos ...
> t.me/intelslava/36064



vaya vaya, no era un tren del amor con niños de excursión al campo a ver a sus abuelitas¿? rejón la mentira tiene las patas más cortas que tus neuronas---


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Hoy he escuchado en una televisión que el ejercito ruso había parado la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo de accidente nuclear que existía consecuencia de los ataques rusos. Esto que canta por sí mismo, la gente se lo traga.



Has tenido mala suerte, nada más


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2022)

Destrucción de municiones controlando el tiro de artillería desde un drone…





Беспилотник снял на видео уничтожение склада боеприпасов для Himars и M777 вблизи Николаева


Беспилотник снял на видео момент уничтожения склада ВСУ с ракетами Himars и снарядами для 155-мм. гаубиц




avia.pro


----------



## pgas (27 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues yo pienso la estrategia de EEUU es convertir a Ucrania en Israel de la Europa del Este.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




no vas mal, escribí aquí el 9 de abril

"En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:


> _Estas tierras son la antigua Khazaria judía, es decir, Israel. Los eslavos son invitados temporales y están sujetos a desalojo. Construiremos la Gran Khazaria, el estado judío, en estas tierras fértiles de la misma manera que creamos Israel, expulsando a los palestinos. Los israelíes se trasladarán parcialmente aquí y expulsaremos al ganado eslavo._



El Imperio Judío Jázaro existió durante varios siglos hasta que el Príncipe Ruso Svyatoslav en el año 965 tomó tanto su Ciudad como su Templo Blanco.


> _Los eslavos, y entre ellos los rusos, son las personas más inflexibles del mundo. Los eslavos son inflexibles como resultado de sus habilidades psicológicas e intelectuales, creadas por muchas generaciones de antepasados. Es imposible alterar estos genes. Los eslavos pueden ser destruidos, pero nunca conquistados. Por eso esta semilla está sujeta a liquidación.
> Dividiremos a las naciones eslavas en pequeños países con conexiones débiles, usaremos nuestro viejo método: dividir y conquistar, enfrentar a estos países entre sí y sumergirlos en guerras civiles para la destrucción mutua.
> Los ucranianos pensarían que están luchando contra la Rusia expansionista y luchando por la independencia. Serán completamente subyugados por nosotros. Lo mismo pensarán los rusos, como si defendieran sus intereses nacionales._



****

dándole vueltas a la idea de Zelensky de convertir Ucrania en un Gran Israel, he decidido tirar un poco del hilo









bien, pero solo el reino jazaro no explica de donde proviene el chabad. Esta es una historia enrevesada, no por casualidad el asentamiento del 95% de judíos del imperio ruso, es el origen ancestral de muchos influyentes sionistas estadounidenses furibundamente antirusos.














_540,000 square foot Dnepropetrovsk Jewish Community Center is world's largest JCC. Dnepropetrovsk_ is 250 miles SE of Kiev.

¿¿es tan extraño que USA quiera luchar contra Rusia hasta el último ucraniano y si se tercia el último europeo??"


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Más soldados nazis son eliminados por la artillería.
Parece que solo uno que estaba malherido, se salva, porque tras el pepinazo, desaparece de la escena…


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, imbecil, yo no he sido comunista en mi puta vida, y voté SI en el Referendum sobre la OTAN.
> Ucrania vencerá porque cyenta con el Derecho y la Razón. Y tu te joderás como vil putinero que eres.



Con razón te consideras un número


----------



## Hal8995 (27 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ayer los avances no fueron espectaculares pero han ido avanzado o destruyendo material ucraniano en todos los frentes, se espera que hoy o mañana esta totalmente liberada Marinka queda solo un 15/20% por liberar.



Tomo nota.A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Ago 2022)

La subida de los precios del gas natural podría obligar a EE.UU. a recortar las exportaciones a Europa - World Energy Trade


En medio de una demanda que no cederá pronto, los precios del gas natural en Estados Unidos alcanzaron esta semana el nivel más alto de los últimos 14 años, con la referencia Henry Hub superando los 10 dólares por millón de unidades térmicas británicas.




www.worldenergytrade.com


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Tomo nota.A ver si es verdad.



Creo que por Marinka andan los chechenos junto a las tropas de RPD, bonito dúo.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que por Marinka andan los chechenos junto a las tropas de RPD, bonito dúo.



Situación aproximada de ayer tarde/noche en Marinka, lo coloreado es la actualización.


----------



## rudeboy (27 Ago 2022)

Pero si llevan dando la noticia de la caída de marinka 6 meses y ahí siguen los ucranianos aguantando bombardeos dia y noche, con dos cojones. Habría que ver a los que dan por caído ese barrio tan fácil en esa situación, saldrían corriendo a la primera bomba, pero los ucranianos son de otra pasta, al cesar lo que es del cesar


----------



## pgas (27 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Sospecho que el autor o el traductor del articulo original (en ruso) se han hecho “la picha un lio” con el precio de metro cubico._




el traductor suele fallar al traducir múltiplos de unidades como este caso de 3100$ por 1000 m3

o algo más ya








_por el momento, el precio de referencia ha bajado a 3300, pero el precio de negociación diario spot promedio, debido a dos picos en 3500+, seguirá siendo bastante alto, por lo que todavía tenemos nuevos récords en la víspera del cierre de SP-1 para los 3 días anunciados.

*PS*
Asia cerró en 2450 con una pérdida total del 1,65 %, por lo que esta es la razón de un rebote tan pronunciado en el TTF.









3500 долларов незадолго перед закрытием на европейском споте (Южанин)


Спотовые цены на газ почти весь день росли и ненадолго пробили очередной рубеж.




aftershock.news




_
según dicen ahí es un impuesto al gas de la unión europeda, por ej. el régimen ukronazi tiene un precio congelado de ref de solo 1300$ por 1000 m3


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Aún estamos en Agosto, y los nervios afloran por toda Europa


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero si llevan dando la noticia de la caída de marinka 6 meses y ahí siguen los ucranianos aguantando bombardeos dia y noche, con dos cojones. Habría que ver a los que dan por caído ese barrio tan fácil en esa situación, saldrán corriendo a la primera bomba, pero los ucranianos son de otra pasta, al cesar lo que es del cesar



Son de una pasta diferente sí. No todo el mundo vale para usar niños y mujeres, escuelas y Hospitales, de escudos humanos. En eso tienes razón


----------



## alexforum (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Más soldados nazis son eliminados por la artillería.
> Parece que solo uno que estaba malherido, se salva, porque tras el pepinazo, desaparece de la escena…



Y de mientras las ucranianas haciendo lo que mejor saben hacer: andar de puterio en Kiev y el extranjero


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)

Dmítri Medvédev: "La operación especial militar en Ucrania se lleva a cabo para evitar una tercera guerra mundial"


----------



## rudeboy (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Son de una pasta diferente sí. No todo el mundo vale para usar niños y mujeres, escuelas y Hospitales, de escudos humanos. En eso tienes razón



Pero que civiles hay en Marinka? O en toda la linea de frente ,si eso es una fortaleza desde Siverks hasta Nikolaiev y lo que hay que reconocer en uno y otro bando es el cuidado que han tenido sobre la población civil, por parte de Ucrania a la semana de guerra ya se dio el dato de 6 millones de refugiados fuera del país y millones de desplazados dentro, lo que estamos viendo si te quitas las gafas del odio irracional ,es una guerra de trincheras pura y dura ,ahí no ha quedado un civil desde hace meses.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

Pobre guerrero Pep, tan agresivo contra los ruskis y tan lloroso ante Priscila ¿ Por qué será...?


----------



## Snowball (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aún estamos en Agosto, y los nervios afloran por toda Europa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170092



En la revista más leída por el lumpen pirata...

Van avisando


----------



## Fauna iberica (27 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Seis meses después del colapso de Ucrania, el mundo ha cambiado para siempre*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenísimo artículo.


----------



## ATDTn (27 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Oye, imbecil, yo no he sido comunista en mi puta vida, y voté SI en el Referendum sobre la OTAN.
> Ucrania vencerá porque cyenta con el Derecho y la Razón. Y tu te joderás como vil putinero que eres.



La otan de entrada no


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Como la vida misma:


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Con razón te consideras un número





Elimina dijo:


> Con razón te consideras un número



Si supieras ño que significa el nick que llevo, verías que has metido la pata.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero si llevan dando la noticia de la caída de marinka 6 meses y ahí siguen los ucranianos aguantando bombardeos dia y noche, con dos cojones. Habría que ver a los que dan por caído ese barrio tan fácil en esa situación, saldrían corriendo a la primera bomba, pero los ucranianos son de otra pasta, al cesar lo que es del cesar



200 mensajes en 6 años hijo de puta. Has escrito en 10 minutos, el 10% de los mensajes que escribes al año.
Tu multi es de muy baja calidad.


----------



## Artedi (27 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Germany Is Venezuela? Toilet Paper Shortage Looms Amid Energy Crisis
> 
> Martin Krengel, Vice President of the Association "The Paper Industry", said:
> 
> ...



Un rollo cada tres días por persona? No sé, Rick...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (27 Ago 2022)

*Germany Is Venezuela? Toilet Paper Shortage Looms Amid Energy Crisis

Martin Krengel, Vice President of the Association "The Paper Industry", said:

“We are particularly dependent on gas for the production of tissue paper. Without it, we will no longer be able to provide security of supply,”

According to data provided by Die Papierindustrie, each German citizen uses an average of 134 rolls of toilet paper per year.

“In the current energy crisis, our top priority is to provide people with this important commodity,” Krengel stressed* 

Habrá que llamar a Guaidó para que se autoproclame Canciller, y arregle el asunto...


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Pero que civiles hay en Marinka? O en toda la linea de frente ,si eso es una fortaleza desde Siverks hasta Nikolaiev y lo que hay que reconocer en uno y otro bando es el cuidado que han tenido sobre la población civil, por parte de Ucrania a la semana de guerra ya se dio el dato de 6 millones de refugiados fuera del país y millones de desplazados dentro, lo que estamos viendo si te quitas las gafas del odio irracional ,es una guerra de trincheras pura y dura ,ahí no ha quedado un civil desde hace meses.



Es curioso, el cuidado ucraniano no les impide bombardear objetivos civiles en el donbass como llevan haciendo desde el 2014, y cada poco los medios otánicos nos regalan son supuestos muertos civiles por bombardeos rusos en zonas donde según tú no hay civiles.


----------



## Artedi (27 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues quienes tengan bidé en casa, aún, pero los que carecemos de él... en fin, por ahora esa crisis no ha llegado a España.
> Los que lo tendrán fácil son los turcos. En mi reciente viaje a Estambul vi que los inodoros implementan un chorrito para lavarse. Son 'inodoro-bidé', un mix.



Por cincuenta pavos lo tienes en casa, ve al Leroy Merlin y ya. Yo me lo puse y encantado.


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no quiero vivir en los 60.....



Miss Marple dijo años ha que el visionado de la serie Cuéntame en orden cronológico inverso nos daba una idea de hacia dónde nos dirigíamos.

Pero después del tiempo transcurrido y los sucesos acaecidos en el camino, puedes estar “tranquilo”, no creo que nos dirijamos a los 60 sino más bien a los 40.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si supieras ño que significa el nick que llevo, verías que has metido la pata.



Supongo que te refieres a la derrota de Abderramán III, que era rubio, hijo de una vascona y más vasco que los vascos. 









Tras las huellas de Abderramán III: por qué el hijo rubio de una vascona hace rabiar a Vox


El califa que consiguió la independencia de Al-Ándalus era musulmán, pero siempre rehuyó identificarse como árabe con el fin de granjearse el apoyo de todos los estratos sociales




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Adriano II (27 Ago 2022)

1400 €/Mwh !!!!

Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Dmítri Medvédev: "La operación especial militar en Ucrania se lleva a cabo para evitar una tercera guerra mundial"




Dugin considera a Medvédev una especie de globalista sextacolumnista. Sostiene que tanto Rusia como China mantienen muy a ralla el quintacolumnismo pero que, sin embargo, deben hacer frente a los infiltrados globalistas en los cuadros del poder. Por asociación de ideas he recordado las advertencias de la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva sobre supuestos agentes OTAN situados en lugares clave de la seguridad rusa (afirma tener fuentes).

Tema clásico en el cine de acción.


Spoiler



En Hollywood se han hecho películas sobre el peligro de la infiltración "soviética" en la seguridad-gobierno norteamericanos, por supuesto.








Y en MI-IV un ex agente del KGB provoca la destrucción del Kremlin, aunque en un principio se acusa a agentes USA que se infiltran en el Kremlin haciéndose pasar por militares rusos.









Viendo noticias sobre el asunto de Zaporiyia sorprende ver a ciudadanos ucranianos entrevistados a pie de calle, todo en una aparente normalidad, familias por la calle, sol radiante, coches arriba y abajo. La vida siempre continúa, a pesar de las tragedias, y a menudo los mass media nos muestran la parte más gris y sanguinaria, obviando el resto.


Spoiler



*27.08.2022

Temor a la catástrofe nuclear en Ucrania*


Spoiler







*Ucranianos se preparan ante una posible tragedia nuclear*

A partir del minuto 2:20 aparece *Gennady Zyuganov*, jefe del Partido Comunista ruso. Su posición la tiene clara.


Spoiler


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



a joderse oé, a joderse oé, den las gracias a los rejonistas chupapollas corsarias


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



Ríndete Putin, estas rodeado de dignidad europeda.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

La canción del verano, subtitulada en inglés


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> a joderse oé, a joderse oé, den las gracias a los rejonistas chupapollas corsarias



Chupapollas tú ....chusquero y el chinato que acabais de llegar de hacerle la mamada matinal al hijoPutin........


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2022)

En esta guerra de IV generación, la cosa se complica. El Papa parece que lo ve mal, y comienza a repatriar capitales…tener el dinero en el colchón puede ser una buena idea…


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

Este inviernín cuando no tengais nada y seais felices a oscuras y tiritando acordaros de un tal pingüino gilipollenko, el judas on line de los 30 cm de mierda


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Miss Marple dijo años ha que el visionado de la serie Cuéntame en orden cronológico inverso nos daba una idea de hacia dónde nos dirigíamos.
> 
> Pero después del tiempo transcurrido y los sucesos acaecidos en el camino, puedes estar “tranquilo”, no creo que nos dirijamos a los 60 sino más bien a los 40.



Hostia, pedazo de "hanalisis", las series de TV, eh....


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no vas mal, escribí aquí el 9 de abril
> 
> "En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:
> 
> ...



Buen trabajo 









Una historia vinculada al antisemitismo - Diario Judío México


Escuché en una radio de Amplitud Modulada (AM 740) una serie de comentarios que me llevaron a buscar aquellas referencias que mencionaban y sus posibles




diariojudio.com


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Este inviernín cuando no tengais nada y seais felices a oscuras y tiritando acordaros de un tal pingüino gilipollenko, el judas on line de los 30 cm de mierda



Mas mierda tienes tú encima,chusquero de mierda,que te sale la follada del hijoPutin por loas orejas.....


----------



## niraj (27 Ago 2022)

[Forwarded from metametric Z]
Tradicionalmente se ha pedido una opinión para @ metametrica doctor en Ciencias políticas, profesor, vicepresidente del gobierno de la región de Moscú Georgy Filimonov @ filimonov_official 
en el rubro # Escuchas

Cuanto más leas los libros de antes y después de la guerra, mejor te das cuenta de que su relevancia sigue siendo alta. Las realidades políticas descritas allí, por supuesto, no son iguales, pero son similares a las actuales. 

Hoy estamos presenciando una nueva ronda de guerra contra Rusia. En los 30-s del siglo XX, se desarrolló una lucha entre dos líneas políticas: el curso para garantizar la paz en Europa, promovido por la URSS, y la política de pacificación, que alentó la agresión alemana. La coalición estadounidense-británica-francesa, a través de infusiones financieras, utilizó a Hitler como un arma para sus propios fines. 

Desde 1933 y durante todo el período previo a la guerra, la URSS propuso a los países de la sociedad de Naciones formar un sistema de seguridad colectiva Europea, pero sus propuestas fueron rechazadas. Estados Unidos, Inglaterra y Francia fueron duramente criticados por el tratado soviético-alemán firmado por Moscú y Berlín en agosto 1939 justo antes del comienzo de la guerra, mientras silenciaban sus propios pasos para concluir acuerdos de no agresión con Alemania.

En los años 30, los anglosajones, con el apoyo de Francia, crearon un poderoso grupo de ataque contra la URSS. El objetivo era afirmar la hegemonía global a través del dominio del Dólar. Hoy en día, la historia se repite: al ignorar las repetidas propuestas de Moscú para crear un sistema de seguridad colectiva en Europa por los mismos jugadores occidentales, se creó un nuevo grupo militar cerca de las fronteras de Rusia, constantemente provisto de armas. Y el STO iniciado por Rusia en Ucrania es una respuesta forzada a la agresión no solo del régimen títere de Kiev, sino de la OTAN ampliada detrás de él.

Esta confrontación de poder tiene consecuencias globales de gran alcance. En el plano político, hay una clara transformación del equilibrio internacional y un cambio en los centros de influencia mundiales, y en el económico, la formación de mecanismos y asociaciones financieras alternativas (por ejemplo, los BRICS), así como el debilitamiento del sistema centrado en el Dólar, al tiempo que se fortalecen los instrumentos de liquidación nacionales.

Paralelamente, Rusia (y no solo ella) presta especial atención hoy en día al desarrollo del complejo industrial militar soberano, la industria pesada, las industrias innovadoras y la agricultura. Todo lo que permite resistir el dictado externo, manteniendo la voluntad y la soberanía. 

Por lo tanto, los eventos descritos en el folleto de 1948 "Falsificadores de la historia", que, por cierto, recomiendo leer, se parecen mucho a una imagen moderna. Y en esta imagen, los tecnólogos políticos occidentales están adoptando nuevamente el nazismo, para prolongar su dominio económico. Y esto provoca movimientos anticoloniales para liberar al mundo del dictado del Occidente colectivo. Y Rusia vuelve a desempeñar un papel de liderazgo en este proceso.

Suscríbete a Filemón LIVE (Филимонов LIVE)


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

HOY....vá por ti chusquero de mierda......


----------



## Adriano II (27 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación, la cosa se complica. El Papa parece que lo ve mal, y comienza a repatriar capitales…tener el dinero en el colchón puede ser una buena idea…



No es solo la guerra

Occidente está endeudado hasta las trancas a todos los niveles (Estado, empresas, familias ...) y con una inflación descontrolada

Opciones :
=======

1.- Subes tipos de interés y mandas a la quiebra a todo dios pq nadie puede hacer frente a los "gastos financieros" (en mi pueblo pagar los intereses de las deudas) aparte de paralizar la economía

2.- No subes tipos y/o imprimes más -> Destruyes las monedas con (hiper)inflación 

======

JAQUE MATE, hagas lo que hagas el rey (el del ajedrez ehhhh) está muerto solo puedes elegir si quieres morir de frío o de calor

Es lo que tiene el dinero FIAT que está solo respaldado por las deudas de unos deudores que ya no pueden pagarlas

Se acaba una era 

Y no, las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales no van a salvarte pq son lo mismo solo que con un lavado de cara para hacerlas más modernas y más "güays" (aparte de para controlarte totalmente)


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

El monumento al ejército soviético en Riga durante mucho tiempo no tiene nada que ver con la memoria de los caídos en la guerra. Era un lugar y un símbolo de odio por Letonia, un altar para glorificar el poder de Putin. ¡El ataque a Ucrania puso fin, no más odio!


----------



## JAGGER (27 Ago 2022)

Y las terrazas hasta las tetas.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Este inviernín cuando no tengais nada y seais felices a oscuras y tiritando acordaros de un tal pingüino gilipollenko, el judas on line de los 30 cm de mierda



Si tan poco te importa "oxidente", no tendrías que estar con ese "cabreo"....


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si tan poco te importa "oxidente", no tendrías que estar con ese "cabreo"....



Me estoy desconojando mientras toco la lira payasín


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a la derrota de Abderramán III, que era rubio, hijo de una vascona y más vasco que los vascos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, hombre, hace mencion a un muy famoso coche de competicion, el Porsche 917, ya que yo procedo de un foro de coches.


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY....vá por ti chusquero de mierda......



y esto va por tí y todos los lamecipotes piratas. disfrútalo perro





Precio de la tarifa de luz por horas HOY | Consulta ahora ✅


Comprueba aquí el Precio actual de la Luz | Precios máximos y mínimos de la luz a lo largo del día, con y sin Discriminación Horaria del día que quieras




tarifaluzhora.es


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Me estoy desconojando mientras toco la lira payasín



No te descojonas, no insultarías a nadie si fuera así....


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no vas mal, escribí aquí el 9 de abril
> 
> "En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:
> 
> ...




Bueno, 1 de cada 8 judíos ya ha salido de Rusia, y están saliendo en masa de Ucrania también:

La Agencia Judía ayuda a los judíos de todo el mundo a mudarse a Israel. Dice que unos asombrosos 20.500 del total estimado de 165.000 judíos de Rusia se han ido desde marzo.
Miles más se han mudado a otros países.








Ukraine war: Thousands of Jews quit Russia amid fears of persecution


Around 20,500 Jews out of an estimated 165,000 Russian Jews, have moved to Israel since March.



www.bbc.com


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te descojonas, no insultarías a nadie si fuera así....



Insulto al vendepatrias del rejón que hace de mamporrero de tus amos, acepto mi hecatombe personal con tal de que se hunda esta ciénaga inmunda que tu glorificas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y esto va por tí y todos los lamecipotes piratas. disfrútalo perro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco me parece…veremos en diciembre-enero como estamos.


----------



## piru (27 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> O en lo equivalente a Pakistán respecto a la India. Una idea... de los británicos.




O Portugal respecto a España. Otra idea británica.
O Panamá respecto a Colombia.
O Kuwait respecto a Irak.
O Taiwán respecto a China...


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Menudo ejército se están montando los polacos, no van a necesitar a la OTAN, ellos solos se van a poder cepillar a Rusia

*Polonia compra a Corea del Sur tanques y artillería por casi 6.000 millones de dólares.*
Polonia ha firmado este viernes la compra de casi 400 carros de combate y obuses a Corea del Sur, por las crecientes tensiones en el continente europeo frente a Rusia. Seúl prevé la entrega de 180 carros de combate K2 para 2025, junto con paquetes de formación, logística y munición. También proporcionará 212 obuses autopropulsados K9, de los cuales 24 se entregarán a lo largo de este año. Estos últimos sustituirán a las armas que Polonia donó a Ucrania.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

(S+) Streit über Ukrainekurs: SPD-Linke fordern Waffenstillstand und Friedensverhandlungen mit Russland


Der Ukrainekrieg sorgt in der SPD weiter für Zoff. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen drängen Parteilinke auf eine Diplomatie-Offensive. Sie warnen vor Aufrüstung – und fordern einen »Modus Vivendi« mit Russland.




www.spiegel.de




"SPD-Izquierda exige armisticio y negociaciones de paz con Rusia

La guerra de Ucrania sigue provocando tensión en el SPD. Según información de SPIEGEL, los izquierdistas del partido están presionando para una ofensiva diplomática. Advierten contra el rearme y piden un "modus vivendi" con Rusia"


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Insulto al vendepatrias del rejón que hace de mamporrero de tus amos, acepto mi hecatombe personal con tal de que se hunda esta ciénaga inmunda que tu glorificas



Es que eso es lo que queréis, que se hunda todo porque no os hacemos casito...
Debería ser buen momento para asumir que hay personas a las que nos importa un huevo los estados que glorificais
A mi, al menos, me importan las personas...gracias por admitir que eso es algo que os chupa un huevo


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

"Rusia ya ha usado el 55% de sus misiles" (nos lo cuenta HUR MO)

Esto nos lo cuenta un payaso supuestamente ucraniano EN ARANJUEZ, citando al servicio de inteligencia del ministerio de Defensa ucraniano (los de "solo les queda combustible para 3 dias, 3 semanas, 3 meses).

Grandes noticias:
1. Los rusos llevan 6 meses sin fabricar un puto misil, con lo que no reemplazan (obviamente); 6 meses borrachos sin apretar una tuerca;
2. A los ucranianos solo les quedan otros 5-6 meses de guerra por delante.

Este es el "fenómeno", aportando su granito de arena  al loro como coge el rifle en el pabellón de tiro para turistas que toda capital del este de Europa que se precie tiene...




Y la ultima tontuna:




Al loro, que NAFO ya incluye a Chipre, Israel y Taiwan    cualquier día se apunta MercoSur...


----------



## rudeboy (27 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es curioso, el cuidado ucraniano no les impide bombardear objetivos civiles en el donbass como llevan haciendo desde el 2014, y cada poco los medios otánicos nos regalan son supuestos muertos civiles por bombardeos rusos en zonas donde según tú no hay civiles.



Te das cuenta de lo contradictorio de tu razonamiento?
Si hay supuestos muertos civiles de un bando ,que impide pensar que los hay en el otro?
Si un bando utiliza la propaganda que no te quepa duda que el otro también se sirve de ella ya que es un arma FUNDAMENTAL, en todas las guerras.
Ya que estamos en burbuja intenta aplicar un poco el sentido común, que aquí no nos jugamos nada


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Pentágono ha firmado un contrato con Raytheon para la compra de SAMs NASAMS para Ucrania por valor de 182 millones de dólares.
> 
> El pago se efectuará con cargo a los fondos previamente asignados a la iniciativa de ayuda a la seguridad de Ucrania
> Se especifica que el contrato puede durar hasta 2024.
> ...



Es decir, AIM-120 AMRAAM convertido la misil antiaéreo tierra-aire.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Los rusos dicen que han usado petardos Kinzhal 3 veces en Ucrania...

Si Andriushka Soul of Lion nos remite a la inteligencia militar ucraniana, que nos dice que solo les queda un 20% de esos petados... hmmm... si 3 son el 80%    joder, cualquier escopetero de Eibar se podría currar todo el stock de Kinzhal en una semana mas o menos; con unas lavadoras y unos apaños ricos ricos ricos...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Comprendo que tíos como Yago, Pulido, Triana, el tal Andriushka y del pelo, se quieran currar una imagen publica que puede que los lleve a la tele a 300 napos el bolo y que incluso les ayude a follar un poco mas entre cierto tipo de groupies de la comunidad ucraniana en España, pero joder, que en un foro anónimo donde nadie se juega nada, ni reputación, ni nombre, ni bolos de 300 napos ni follar un poco mas, no se analicen las cosas con un poco mas de cabeza es poco menos que demencial...

PS1: no os hagáis ilusiones; gordoharinas con camiseta de camuflaje (quejque hay que matar mas rusoh), que huele a sudada hasta en video, solo hay 1; la cuota esta cubierta; por esa puerta no os vais a colar, ni con un chándal de la Legion;
PS2: follar un poco mas en el foro, partiendo de 0, siempre es posible.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación, la cosa se complica. El Papa parece que lo ve mal, y comienza a repatriar capitales…tener el dinero en el colchón puede ser una buena idea…



A mi me lo ha dicho mi hermano que lo ha visto en Twitter y lo he corroborado en la web del Vaticano. He abierto hilo, dado que según el mismo Papa, 'será en Octubre'  . Algo así un burbujo no puede dejarlo pasar: Economía: - El Vaticano repatriando capitales (se viene el guano)


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

- Tovarish, que nos estamos quedando sin misiles Gromenaur X-69 (NATO code name: BRBJ killer)
- Hay que joderse; llama a la fabrica y diles que dejen de beber de una puta vez


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Ucrania pide la inmediata liberación de la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo nuclear


La compañía de energía nuclear de Ucrania Energoatom alertó hoy de nuevos ataques rusos sobre la central atómica de Zaporiyia




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



Si, que es imposible que una sociedad como la nuestra no colapse con esos precios, la caída del Imperio Romano va a ser una fiesta comparado con esto.


----------



## piru (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Ucrania pide la inmediata liberación de la central de Zaporiyia por el riesgo nuclear
> 
> 
> La compañía de energía nuclear de Ucrania Energoatom alertó hoy de nuevos ataques rusos sobre la central atómica de Zaporiyia
> ...




Los rusos ocuparon la central nuclear los primeros días de la invasión y la controlan desde entonces.

¿Se están atacando a si mismos?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo del video de la gorda negra sacando pecho en la fabrica de noseque cohetes americanos (Javelin? fue la temporada en la que los Javelin estaban de moda e iban a cambiar la guerra blablablabla). Creo que Paps Pep Baiden se dio una vuelta por la fabrica para el rollito de las relaciones publicas.

Esta claro que los rusos no tienen gordas negras en las fabricas y eso hace que no puedan fabricar cohetes. Ellos están todo el día borrachos y ellas de putas en Dubai (la maldición de no ser gorda), por tanto nadie en las fabricas apretando tuercas.

Creo que lo puede confirmar Yago, que no ha apretado una tuerca en su puta vida y a pesar de ello se esta quedando calvo.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi me lo ha dicho mi hermano que lo ha visto en Twitter y lo he corroborado en la web del Vaticano. He abierto hilo, dado que según el mismo Papa, 'será en Octubre'  . Algo así un burbujo no puede dejarlo pasar: Economía: - El Vaticano repatriando capitales (se viene el guano)




Es una buena ocasión para suprimirles todos los beneficios fiscales.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Vladimir Putin ha firmado un decreto sobre medidas temporales para regular el estatus legal de los ciudadanos de la DNR, LNR y Ucrania en Rusia

Según el decreto presidencial, los refugiados de la DNR, la LNR y Ucrania recibirán una pensión mensual de 10.000 rublos y un pago de 5.000 rublos a los veteranos de la Gran Guerra Patria.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

- Tovarish, que nos queda solo un 0,75 de Kinzhal
- Hay que joderse (fatalismo eslavo), pégale una bombona de camping-gas con cinta y a ver si salimos de esta


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

LAS TROPAS UCRANIANAS QUE ABANDONAN SUS POSICIONES EN EL FRENTE DE DONETSK TAMBIÉN ABANDONAN LAS PROVISIONES Y EL EQUIPO.

En Marinka, veo vehículos quemados y destrozados en todos los patios, colocados como posiciones. Por cierto, en su mayoría soviéticos y rusos.

Supongo que la OTAN, que suministra equipos de combate y municiones a las AFU, no tiene prisa por darles suficientes equipos para un suministro ininterrumpido y un transporte fiable de personal.

El dinero sólo sirve para matar. Probablemente no sea mucho para el sector social y la economía de Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El informe matutino del Ministerio de Defensa. 27.08.2022

Entre otras cosas, otro MiG-29 es derribado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Los rusos ocuparon la central nuclear los primeros días de la invasión y la controlan desde entonces.
> 
> ¿Se están atacando a si mismos?



Hipoteca inversa rusa: tomas una central nuclear que produce el 20% de la electricidad de Ucrania y, una vez tomada, la bombardeas, para darles una lección.

La están intentando mantener en marcha para ver si los ucranianos deciden que es mejor que la central funcione (y les suministre, lo cual en teoría debiera ser la mejor protección), pero no...

Algo me dice que si los de la IAEA deciden asomar el morro, los *ucranianos *van a lanzar todos los Kinzhal que les queden para aguarles la fiesta.


----------



## niraj (27 Ago 2022)

[Forwarded from Maria Zakharova]
Mark Zuckerberg, jefe de la Corporación Meta con su Facebook e Instagram (en Rusia, permítanme recordarles, esta Corporación es reconocida como extremista y no sin razón), emitió una nueva porción de revelaciones sobre las características de las ideas en los Estados Unidos sobre la libertad de expresión y, lo más importante, sobre la mecánica del uso de los medios de comunicación y las comunicaciones por parte de los servicios especiales locales. 

El multimillonario participó en el popular podcast de Joe Rogan, durante el cual dijo que el personal del FBI acudió a él en vísperas de las elecciones presidenciales de 2020, y muy convincentemente (quien lo dudaría) le pidió no dispersar en las plataformas bajo su control la historia de la computadora portátil de Hunter Biden, hijo del actual jefe de la casa Blanca, Joe Biden, y el contenido extremadamente desagradable de sus discos duros. La gente de negro "convenció" a Mark Zuckerberg, que ahora recordaba que esto es todo, decían, falsificaciones rusas y evidencia de la interferencia de Moscú en las elecciones estadounidenses. 

Tal excusa para la censura a Zuckerberg le pareció más que suficiente para cumplir con la "solicitud" de los representantes de los servicios de inteligencia y limitar este contenido. 

La difusión de la historia con la computadora de Biden Jr. se minimizó artificialmente, mientras se dispersaba en las redes sociales la leyenda del FBI de que se trataba de una falsificación lanzada por los rusos. Todo esto ayudó a declarar a Biden Sr. como el ganador de las elecciones. La buena mitad de Estados Unidos todavía duda de la verdad de su victoria. 

Ha pasado un año. La historia sobre la computadora de Biden Jr. se confirmó: tanto el esquema general como los datos incómodos para la familia presidencial en la computadora portátil resultaron ser la verdadera verdad.

Y hoy, después de las confesiones de Zuckerberg, el mundo se enteró de que las redes sociales estadounidenses jugaron un papel crucial en esta actuación. 

Ahora agregue el bloqueo de las cuentas del actual presidente Trump en ese momento, y obtendrá una imagen de "conspiración de cárteles" que involucra a las estructuras de poder estadounidenses y los monopolios de Internet. 

Zuckerberg, aparentemente, al darse cuenta de hacia dónde está soplando el viento en los Estados Unidos, lanzó una excusa al "futuro presidente" de que no prohibió completamente este contenido, como, por ejemplo, Twitter (una horquilla tan dulce contra los competidores), y por lo tanto, en principio aprobó e incluso superó todas las normas sobre libertad de expresión.

¿Qué conclusiones se derivan de estas revelaciones? 

Primero, el FBI y otras fuerzas de seguridad estadounidenses controlan manualmente a los gigantes digitales. Para ello, no requieren ningún marco legal, todo se hace "por llamada". 

En segundo lugar, en el liderazgo de estos monstruos de TI no solo no se oponen a tal presión, sino que son honrados por la norma de participar en los sucios juegos políticos de Washington. 

En tercer lugar, no hay estándares democráticos en el sistema electoral estadounidense: ni en teoría ni en la práctica.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Este es el aspecto del sistema antidrones Vampire, que se entregará a las AFU en el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense.

Ha hecho mucho ruido de admiración en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales, pero aún no se han hecho públicas las especificaciones técnicas y tácticas concretas. Tampoco hay información de que ya esté en servicio y haya demostrado su eficacia con las tropas. Parece que se probará en los ucranianos.

Ahora el fabricante (L3 Harris) está decidiendo cuántos de estos sistemas se entregarán a Kiev. *El plazo de entrega es de nueve meses. *









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Ha continuado la destrucción de un depósito en Uman con misiles HIMARS y proyectiles para los M777. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que armas terrestres de alta precisión cerca del pueblo de Preobrazhenka, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, destruyeron un gran depósito de municiones de la 44ª Brigada de Artillería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con cohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense y proyectiles para obuses M777 de fabricación estadounidense.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Si ellos llaman a su producto "escopeta fina", son escopeteros.

El único fabricante que queda en Eibar es AYA. Los demás montan componente de AYA en la practica. Se curran los grabados, etc, pero el que fabrica de verdad es AYA.

PS1: he vendido escopetas de un par de marcas de la region, en paises ahora enemigos    soy como Yago, me sabia hasta los numeros de los catalogos;
PS2: Kemen, si no me equivoco, es un chiringuito escopetero montado por Orbea o con Orbea como participante (me suena el tema, no estoy seguro) y no llevan en el mercado mas que unos 30 años. Si te quieres pegar el mocazo no vas hecho un baldragas con una Kemen... que además no esta en Eibar.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Más fotos del complejo de las AFU atacado en Sloviansk. Algunos dirán que es una pena lo de los edificios y las infraestructuras. La única respuesta posible a esto es que todo será reconstruido y revivido. Pero esto sólo es posible tras la expulsión de los ocupantes ucranianos.

UPD. Llegan informes sobre pérdidas entre los ucranianos, incluyendo oficiales.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El DNR está dispuesto a entregar el cadáver del mercenario Joshua Jones a sus familiares para su posterior entierro.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Se espera que Serbia, tras la presión ejercida, acepte hacer más concesiones sobre Kosovo. La alternativa a las concesiones, una guerra que Serbia no puede ganar por la intervención de la OTAN.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Los combatientes de Wagner utilizan con éxito el sistema de lanzamiento de llamas pesadas Solntsevyok contra los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se esconden en sus guaridas cerca de Artemivsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El régimen de Kiev se prepara para una posible evacuación masiva de la región de Kharkiv Región de Kharkiv

Así lo afirmó el gauleiter de la región, O. Sinegubov. Añadió que podrían tomarse medidas de evacuación tanto para la región de Kharkiv como para la propia Kharkiv en caso de que la ciudad sea acordonada o el ejército ruso continúe su ofensiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Ago 2022)

Los bombardeos a la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya, los bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia (según reportan, de los 29 bombardeos de hace unos días, 17 fueron contra infraestructura de la central), los sabotajes, los incendios, la decisión de detener dos reactores... Parece que esto está cantado. En fin.

Dicen que la inspección ONU/OEIA en la central es inminente, aunque tampoco conoceremos el intríngulis de la cosa, como tampoco supimos el intríngulis de la misión de la ONU en Wuhan. A ver que pasa.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Consecuencias del bombardeo terrorista ucraniano de Donetsk

Montañas de metralla, casas parcialmente destruidas y coches destrozados: así están ahora las inmediaciones de la Universidad Técnica Nacional de Donetsk y del hotel Park Inn tras el bombardeo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas el 26 de agosto. Afortunadamente, nadie resultó herido como resultado del bombardeo masivo
Los servicios públicos y de emergencia ya se están ocupando de las consecuencias de los ataques.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Loignorito (27 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Este es el aspecto del sistema antidrones Vampire, que se entregará a las AFU en el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense.
> 
> Ha hecho mucho ruido de admiración en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales, pero aún no se han hecho públicas las especificaciones técnicas y tácticas concretas. Tampoco hay información de que ya esté en servicio y haya demostrado su eficacia con las tropas. Parece que se probará en los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Según fuentes no reconocidas del espantágono, en Enero Ucrania recibirá de EEUU estas nuevas armas de guerra:


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Una sinopsis del frente:

☠ El éxito de la acción de las fuerzas aliadas en la dirección de Kharkiv se tradujo en pérdidas de las brigadas 30 y 95 de las AFU de más de 200 insurgentes.
Las unidades de la 46ª Brigada de las AFU, que hicieron otro intento de cruzar subrepticiamente el río Ingulets, fueron derrotadas. El enemigo sufrió pérdidas de más de 130 combatientes y 10 piezas de equipo militar.
Más del 40% de los efectivos han sido destruidos como consecuencia de los ataques de la aviación táctica de la Fuerza Aérea rusa contra las posiciones de combate del 107º batallón de la 63ª Brigada del Ejército de Tierra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Como resultado de los ataques con armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa sobre el punto de despliegue temporal de la 14ª brigada de las AFU, fueron destruidos hasta 100 nacionalistas, 3 MLRS Grad, así como más de 10 vehículos y blindados.
✈Aviones también golpearon: 7 puntos de control enemigos, incluyendo: 102ª Brigada TerO, Kraken Nazis, así como 37 unidades de artillería, mano de obra y equipo militar en 142 zonas.
Destruidos: 6 depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería.
Armas de alta precisión destruyeron un gran depósito de municiones de la 44ª Brigada de Artillería de las AFU con lanzacohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense y proyectiles para obuses M777 de fabricación estadounidense.
✈ La Fuerza Aérea Rusa derribó un Mig-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana, destruyendo un sistema SAM Buk-M1.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron siete vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, interceptaron un misil Tochka-U y 18 proyectiles HIMARS.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21873









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

☢ El régimen ucraniano continúa con el "terrorismo nuclear" en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya - Ministerio de Defensa ruso

En las últimas 24 horas las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon el territorio de la planta tres veces, se dispararon 17 proyectiles, cuatro de los cuales impactaron en el techo del edificio especial nº 1 donde se almacenan 168 conjuntos con el combustible nuclear WestingHouse de Estados Unidos. Diez proyectiles explotaron a 30 metros del almacén seco de combustible nuclear gastado y tres explotaron en la zona del edificio especial nº 2, que alberga la unidad de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear fresco de TVEL y el almacén de residuos radiactivos sólidos.
El bombardeo de la planta se realizó desde la zona de Marganets, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. En el transcurso del combate de contrabatería, se detectó y destruyó un obús M777 estadounidense.
✅ La situación de la radiación en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia sigue siendo normal. El estado técnico de la central nuclear es supervisado y su funcionamiento es garantizado por personal técnico regular.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Gran Bretaña suministrará a Ucrania drones submarinos

Según un comunicado de prensa emitido por el Ministerio de Defensa británico, Kiev recibirá seis máquinas para ayudar a detectar minas en su costa. Se señala que tres se entregarán desde un almacén en el Reino Unido, mientras que otros tres se comprarán adicionalmente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

El pueblo de Abjasia ha experimentado hace relativamente poco tiempo problemas similares [a los de la LNR y la DNR], por lo que la posición de los dirigentes abjasios nace del corazón. <...> Por lo tanto, construiremos relaciones aliadas y fraternales con las nuevas repúblicas.

Aslan Bzhania, presidente de la República de Abjasia, en el canal de televisión Solovyov Live









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Este es el aspecto del sistema antidrones Vampire, que se entregará a las AFU en el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense.
> 
> Ha hecho mucho ruido de admiración en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales, pero aún no se han hecho públicas las especificaciones técnicas y tácticas concretas. Tampoco hay información de que ya esté en servicio y haya demostrado su eficacia con las tropas. Parece que se probará en los ucranianos.
> 
> ...



En 9 meses tal vez les sirva a los ucros para defender Lvov de los polacos


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Imanol Arias, de mercenario, para pagar lo de Hacienda...


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Ago 2022)

Ejemplo de sanciones que se vuelven contra los americanos:

EEUU sancionó a Huawei y esto hizo que tuvieran que desarrollar su propio sistema operativo móvil.
Ahora su SO será empleado para los satélites que le harán la competencia a los satélites de Elon Musk

Los satélites de Musk están siendo utilizados por el ejército ucraniano. ¿Veremos a ejércitos rivales de EEUU usar la constelación de satélites china?



*El 'desafío directo' de China a Starlink de Elon Musk: ¿puede GalaxySpace derrotar a SpaceX en el negocio de Internet satelital?

El cohete Gran Marcha 2C de China que transportaba siete satélites despegó el 5 de marzo. De ellos, seis satélites fueron desarrollados por la empresa privada china GalaxySpace con el objetivo de formar una red experimental para la comunicación de banda ancha en órbita terrestre baja (LEO), un movimiento visto como competencia directa. con Starlink de SpaceX.*









China's 'Direct Challenge' To Elon Musk's Starlink - Can GalaxySpace Trounce SpaceX In Satellite Internet Business?


China’s Long March 2C rocket carrying seven satellites lifted off on March 5. Of them, six satellites were developed by private Chinese firm GalaxySpace with the aim of forming an experimental network for Low Earth Orbit (LEO) broadband communication, a move seen as direct competition with...




eurasiantimes.com








*Huawei HarmonyOS se utilizará en tecnologías espaciales este año: enorme*


Huawei lanzó el ecosistema HarmonyOS como una plataforma todo en uno que tiene capacidades para brindar sus servicios en todos los campos. Según la información más reciente, Huawei HarmonyOS ahora está expandiendo sus límites y se utilizará para mejorar las tecnologías espaciales este año.

Sin embargo, Huawei ha donado la estructura central de HarmonyOS y todos los códigos de capacidades básicas a OpenAtom Foundation. Basado en el sistema HarmonyOS, OpenAtom Foundation desarrolló un proyecto de código abierto OpenHarmony y lo opera.

OpenHarmony es un sistema operativo distribuido de código abierto y creado conjuntamente por desarrolladores de todo el mundo. Tiene las características de estar orientado y distribuido para todos los escenarios.

El 6 de enero, se llevó a cabo la primera reunión del grupo de proyecto OpenHarmony y del grupo de proyecto aeroespacial (OpenHarmony in space, “OHIS”) de la Universidad Aeroespacial de Beijing, después de una preparación de más de medio año. Durante la reunión, los participantes fueron los institutos de investigación, las empresas aeroespaciales comerciales y las escuelas secundarias, unidades miembros patrocinadoras del grupo de trabajo.


El OpenHarmony puede desempeñar un papel vital en el futuro se presenta desde un punto de vista científico y de ingeniería. Se espera que esto abra grandes oportunidades para el desarrollo de los sistemas satelitales de China y supere el plan Star Chain de SpaceX.














Huawei HarmonyOS to be used in space technologies this year: Huge


Huawei launched the HarmonyOS ecosystem as an all-in-one platform that has capabilities to provide its services in all fields. According to the latest information, Huawei HarmonyOS is now expanding its boundaries and will be used for the betterment of space technologies this year. However...




www.huaweicentral.com


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

Hombre, yo no me monto películas de ciencia ficción y de detectives secretos, pero eso no os sirve...


----------



## vettonio (27 Ago 2022)

Fundamento de la estrategia rusa. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> A europa le importa un huevo Ucrania, se esperan revueltas sociales, un alemán va a responder fuerte a su gobierno si no tiene gas para ducharse e irse al trabajo.



El problema no es cuando el alemán no tenga gas para ir al trabajo.

El problema, y es lo que va q pasar, es cuando no tenga trabajo para ir al usar el gas.


----------



## lapetus (27 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> participó en el popular podcast de Joe Rogan



Hombre, el mismo al que intentaron deplataformar y acabó él mismo eliminando los videos "desinformativos".
Ahora anda entrevistando a Fuckberg....
Vaya vaya lo que hace el dinero.


----------



## lapetus (27 Ago 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> no tenga gas para ir al trabajo



No va a tener ese problema porque la fabrica estará cerrada.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Bergara fabrica rifles y no los mezclaría con lo que fabrican las empresas de las que estamos hablando (AYA, Sarasqueta, Grulla...). Eso si, como dices, se lo están comiendo casi todo en EEUU. Comercialmente están a otro nivel. Son 0% artesanos y 100% fabricantes industriales. Fabrican buenos rifles, en cualquier caso.

Aquí ves el trabajo en Grulla y es eso, artesanía del metal y la madera:

.


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Rusia bloquea un acuerdo en la ONU sobre el desarme nuclear por las críticas a la toma de Zaporiyia


El representante del país se negó a apoyar el borrador final de la conferencia de revisión del TNP por incluir críticas a la presencia militar del Kremlin en la central




elpais.com


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de IV generación, la cosa se complica. El Papa parece que lo ve mal, y comienza a repatriar capitales…tener el dinero en el colchón puede ser una buena idea…



Ese tipo cuando trabajaba en la COPE para la reaccionaria Iglesia española, no hablaba con esa falta del respeto del Papa nazi que había entonces.

Uno de estos ultraderechistas evangélicos, trumperos y neo-liberales, que ahora de boquilla dicen estar con Rusia.

La versión ultra-facha del catalazi Puigdemont.


----------



## waukegan (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Bergara fabrica rifles y no los mezclaría con lo que fabrican las empresas de las que estamos hablando (AYA, Sarasqueta, Grulla...). Eso si, como dices, se lo están comiendo casi todo en EEUU. Comercialmente están a otro nivel. Son 0% artesanos y 100% fabricantes industriales. Fabrican buenos rifles, en cualquier caso.
> 
> Aquí ves el trabajo en Grulla y es eso, artesanía del metal y la madera:
> 
> .



Aun conservamos la Sarasqueta de mi abuelo como reliquia familiar, aunque ya inutilizada y como objeto de decoración. Aun recuerdo el orgullo con el que hablaba tanto él como mi padre y mis tíos de dicha arma. Una verdadera maravilla. Me pregunto cuántos de esos pequeños talleres artesanos que había en Eibar habrán sobrevivido.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Se siguen encontrando células nazis durante la limpieza de Lysychansk

Los "*O*тважные" encontraron numerosa literatura y material didáctico nazi en uno de los edificios desalojados. Al mismo tiempo, los voluntarios de Ahmat descubrieron otra guarida nazi en Lysychansk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pgas (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Rusia bloquea un acuerdo en la ONU sobre el desarme nuclear por las críticas a la toma de Zaporiyia
> 
> 
> El representante del país se negó a apoyar el borrador final de la conferencia de revisión del TNP por incluir críticas a la presencia militar del Kremlin en la central
> ...



*Nebenzya replicó bellamente las palabras del Secretario General Adjunto de la ONU sobre la central nuclear de Zaporozhye*

En una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, la estadounidense Rosemary DiCarlo trató de culpar a Rusia por los eventos en torno a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye. El Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Políticos y Mantenimiento de la Paz de la ONU dijo que se deben detener las hostilidades en torno a la ZNPP y que toda la electricidad generada por la ZNPP pertenece a Ucrania.

La reacción del representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzi, fue vertiginosa.
_
La escuchamos decir que la electricidad de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye pertenece a Ucrania. Nos gustaría señalar que no hemos escuchado tales palabras de la secretaría ni con respecto a los activos financieros rusos congelados en Occidente, ni al petróleo sirio, que está siendo robado por las autoridades estadounidenses, al haber ocupado ilegalmente parte del territorio de Siria. . Nunca escuché esto_




en roman paladino: _se siente gusana, techo de cristal_


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Ago 2022)

*23.08.2022

ZAPORIYIA: La ONU reclama que los SOLDADOS SALGAN de la CENTRAL NUCLEAR | RTVE Noticias*


Spoiler








¿Quieren un millón de soldados?

*27.08.2022*

Escribe Mario Saavedra.

Un ejército con estándares OTAN contra Rusia: España ofrece formar a soldados ucranianos
*Un ejército con estándares OTAN contra Rusia: España ofrece formar a soldados ucranianos*


Respecto de alguna publicación sobre las supuestas palabras de Orban de que el "conflicto Rusia-Ucrania" es el fin de la hegemonía occidental y que el mundo no se alineó únicamente para EEUU podrían ser apócrifas. No digo que no exista, pero no encuentro otro artículo más que el siguiente:

*18.08.2022*

https://es.topwar.ru/200505-premer-...ine-polozhit-konec-dominirovaniju-zapada.html
*Primer ministro húngaro: la operación especial rusa en Ucrania pondrá fin al dominio occidental*


En cualquier caso...


----------



## Salamandra (27 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Nebenzya replicó bellamente las palabras del Secretario General Adjunto de la ONU sobre la central nuclear de Zaporozhye*
> 
> En una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, la estadounidense Rosemary DiCarlo trató de culpar a Rusia por los eventos en torno a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye. El Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Políticos y Mantenimiento de la Paz de la ONU dijo que se deben detener las hostilidades en torno a la ZNPP y que toda la electricidad generada por la ZNPP pertenece a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Vaya. No se podía esperar. La ONU diciendo que la electricidad pertenece a Ucrania ¿Y el petróleo de Siria y el Yemen?.

No es mala política si fuera "democrática", evitaría las guerras para conseguir recursos. Tampoco se hubiese podido cortar la electricidad de ningún modo a los países en conflicto, justo lo que vemos siempre ¿verdad?


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> En roman paladino: propaganda rusa.











Rusia bloquea el acuerdo del Tratado de No Proliferación nuclear - Republica.com


Rusia consideró que cinco párrafos del acuerdo relativos a Zaporiyia estaban politizados y voto en contra del TNP




www.republica.com













Rusia bloquea un acuerdo en la conferencia sobre no proliferación nuclear


Rusia bloqueó este viernes un acuerdo en la décima conferencia de revisión del Tratado de No Proliferación (TNP) nuclear, principalmente por cuestiones vinculadas a su invasión de Ucrania y la toma de la central de Zaporiyia. Tras casi un mes de discusiones y después de alargar durante varias...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Recordemos:









Rusia niega que vaya a haber guerra con Ucrania y critica la "histeria" de Occidente


En el día en el que EEUU aseguraba que Rusia comenzaría su invasión de Ucrania, Vladimir Putin ha recibido en Moscú al presidente de Brasil, Jair Bolsonaro, y el ejército ruso ha continuado con la retirada de tropas




www.antena3.com













Putin niega a Macron "toda intención ofensiva" en Ucrania


Vladímir Putin y Emmanuel Macron mantienen una conversación telefónica de una hora y cuarenta minutos




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Menudo ejército se están montando los polacos, no van a necesitar a la OTAN, ellos solos se van a poder cepillar a Rusia
> 
> *Polonia compra a Corea del Sur tanques y artillería por casi 6.000 millones de dólares.*
> Polonia ha firmado este viernes la compra de casi 400 carros de combate y obuses a Corea del Sur, por las crecientes tensiones en el continente europeo frente a Rusia. Seúl prevé la entrega de 180 carros de combate K2 para 2025, junto con paquetes de formación, logística y munición. También proporcionará 212 obuses autopropulsados K9, de los cuales 24 se entregarán a lo largo de este año. Estos últimos sustituirán a las armas que Polonia donó a Ucrania.



Querrás decir que menudo ejército está montando la OTAN en Polonia.

A ver si maduramos, no pretenderás decir que Polonia está montando ese ejército con su dinero. En realidad lo hace con mi dinero entre otros.

Por no decir que si Corea del Sur tiene todo eso ¿cómo es que Kim los chulea como quiere?. Si no pueden con Kim como van a poder con Rusia.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

¡Bien hecho, camaradas!

⚡ Lo hicimos

El Equipo Fisher felicita al grupo de hackers Beregini por una poderosa victoria conjunta: Kazajistán ha anunciado oficialmente la suspensión de las exportaciones de armas militares al extranjero hasta finales de 2023 tras el escándalo que hemos creado.

Gracias a nuestros esfuerzos conjuntos, fue posible demostrar que los kazajos estaban suministrando activamente armas a Ucrania, apoyando una agresión abierta contra su propio aliado de la OTSC.

El gobierno kazajo tuvo que anunciar la suspensión total de las exportaciones de armas al extranjero para compensar las consecuencias del escándalo.

Un recordatorio de la cronología de nuestras publicaciones:

▪ El grupo de hackers Beregini ha publicado información sobre el suministro de APCs, carros de combate y munición desde Kazajistán a través de intermediarios jordanos a Ucrania por encargo del Reino Unido. El contratista fue Technoexport.

El Ministerio de Industria y Desarrollo de Infraestructuras de la República de Kazajstán trató de desmentir esta información, afirmando que Technoexport no había solicitado ninguna licencia. Y no se pueden hacer entregas.

▪ El equipo de Rybar publicó un documento que confirma directamente las mentiras de la parte kazaja. Technoexport dispone de todas las licencias para la entrega de material militar no utilizado o almacenado. Y las licencias son frescas.

▪ El equipo de Rybar ha encontrado la confirmación de que la empresa kazaja Technoexport está suministrando armas a Ucrania a través de la empresa jordana Blue Water Supplies.

▪ El grupo de hackers Beregini descubrió que Technoexport no es el único caso. Se llegó a un acuerdo con Kazspetsexport, a través de un supuesto comprador búlgaro de propiedad ucraniana, sobre la compra de aviones kazajos Su-27, motores de avión y helicópteros Mi-24. Según los documentos, debía entregarse en Estados Unidos, pero en realidad resultó estar en Ucrania.

Como resultado, el equipo kazajo recibió una potente patada.

Hooray, camaradas. Lo hicimos. Y que nadie intente restar importancia a nuestro frente informativo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



Inquietante gráfica exponencial que debería poner los pelos como escarpias a los responsables políticoeconómicos en cualquier actividad y momento. Se trata del canario en la mina casi siempre, una suerte de ALEA IACTA EST, de tañir a muerto ...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Inquietante gráfica exponencial que debería poner los pelos como escarpias a los responsables políticoeconómicos en cualquier actividad y momento. Se trata del canario en la mina casi siempre, una suerte de ALEA IACTA EST, de tañir a muerto ...



Pero cuanto pueden durar las fabricas con ese percal?
Hay algun pronostico?
No se ha oido nada del deficit o de el pronostico del PIB en 6 meses, sospechoso


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

La 56ª brigada de las AFU sigue minando la eficacia del combate en el frente

El 21 de agosto, tras un enfrentamiento militar con soldados de la DNR, en el que la 56ª brigada de las AFU perdió más de veinte hombres (de los cuales una decena fueron irrecuperables), estalló un auténtico motín en varias unidades de la brigada. Más de un centenar y medio de hombres se negaron a cumplir las órdenes del cuartel general.

La situación se agrava por el hecho de que la brigada está compuesta por civiles recientemente movilizados, que no tienen el nivel de formación requerido y no están motivados para luchar.

Anteriormente se informó de que sus familiares lanzaron un flashmob en Internet exigiendo salvar a sus parientes de una muerte inminente en el frente debido a los problemas de suministro de armas y equipos de protección. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Ago 2022)

enlace?


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas mierda tienes tú encima,chusquero de mierda,que te sale la follada del hijoPutin por loas orejas.....





rejon dijo:


> Chupapollas tú ....chusquero y el chinato que acabais de llegar de hacerle la mamada matinal al hijoPutin........








¡Madre mía, rejon, cada día eres mejor! ¡¡¡Vale la pena dejar de ignorarte sólo por apreciar la calidad de tus respuestas!!!
¡Mira, les ha encantado a todos!


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que queréis, que se hunda todo porque no os hacemos casito...
> Debería ser buen momento para asumir que hay personas a las que nos importa un huevo los estados que glorificais
> A mi, al menos, me importan las personas...gracias por admitir que eso es algo que os chupa un huevo



Sí te importan las personas quemadas vivas en odesa, los niños asesinados a misilazos en donetsk desde el 2014, los untermerschen atados a las farolas en dnipro o kiev...alfonsito el preocupao eres tú. Anda y que te ondulen con la permanent a tí y a los de tu calaña, so fariseo


----------



## capitán almeida (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero cuanto pueden durar las fabricas con ese percal?
> Hay algun pronostico?
> No se ha oido nada del deficit o de el pronostico del PIB en 6 meses, sospechoso



Durarán lo que sea necesario para parar a Putin, netflix mit uns


----------



## Egam (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



1,4€/kWh, vamos que quieren forzar a que las renovables sean si o si nuestro pan de cada dia, y no vamos a poder pagarlas.
Por cierto, van a escasear alimentos.


----------



## clapham5 (27 Ago 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta en " MODO PAUSA " . La guerra en Ucrania esta en modo " piloto automatico " . El clapham incluso hasta cree que esta es la primera guerra dirigida por bots , que cada dia repiten las mismas " ordenes " de ataque ( o defensa ) . 
Esta guerra es tan aburrida y previsible como un restaurante . 
Ucrania pone la " carne " y Rusia el " hardware " . El genero ucraniano " fresco fresco " y de temporada . 
El hardware ruso no es tan moderno pero funciona y se puede reparar y / o reponer facilmente porque la tecnologia sovietica de los 80's ajena a la obsolescencia programada . Si la guerra se acaba sera por falta de " genero " . Ave Putin , los que van a morir te saludan
Como en cualquier " restaurante " siempre hay un " plato especial " del dia . La gente se aburre del mismo " menu " . 
Mariupol , el Acorazado Moskva , Severodonetsk y Lisichansk , Soledar , Peski , el puente de Antonivsky y por supuesto la Central Nuclear de Zaporize que es como el " Coq au vin " a la rioja . Ay Jesus . Sois mas ingenuos que un koala . 
A ver camaradas si no entendeis esto es que no entendeis nada . Lo que pase en la Central Nuclear de Zaporize es RESPONSABILIDAD de Rusia no de Ucrania . Si Ucrania ataca la Central es RESPONSABILIDAD de Rusia defenderla . 
Esto esta estipulado en el Convenio de Ginebra de 1949 . 
Kiev intenta provocar un accidente nuclear porque es AHORA MISMO la mejor opcion de que dispone Ucrania contra Rusia . 
Un ataque exitoso de Kiev sobre la Central Nuclear dejaria fuera de servicio 6000 MW de energia que Rusia necesita para esos territorios 
Sin esos 6000 MW no habria electricidad ( en invierno ) en amplias zonas de los territorios conquistados .
La otra cuestion es que 30 Kms a la redonda , desde el epicentro , seria zona de exclusion nuclear . PI x r2 = 2826 Km2 de territorio " ruso " arrebatado a Rusia . Enerhodar tendria que ser evacuada . Y la culpa seria de Rusia .
Porque , segun el Convenio de Ginebra , es obligacion de la potencia ocupante garantizar la seguridad de la poblacion del pais ocupado 
Kiev no dejara de intentar destruir la Central Nuclear de Zaporize porque no pierde nada , al contrario ...gana mucho 
El clapham sospecha que la anexion " express " de Kerson y Zaporize ( ademas de Donetsk y Lugansk ) buscan blindar esas zonas . No es lo mismo atacar zonas ocupadas que territorio ruso . El Zar se veria forzado a actuar con contundencia ...
El clapham sospecha que la anexion de Kerson , Zaporize , Donetsk y Lugansk son inevitables y se produciran antes de que Putin vaya a Indonesia a la reunion del G20 . Si Occidente acepta " los hechos consumados " y firma la Paz se acabo la guerra 
Si Occidente dice NIET , se pasaria a la II fase : Nikolayev & Odesa .


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Los zapadores rusos siguen desarmando los "peligrosos regalos" de los nazis ucranianos en Azovmash

Antes de rendirse, los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional minaron muchos lugares de la planta de Azovmash. Ahora nuestros desminadores, entre otras cosas, se dedican a desminar un búnker, el último foco de resistencia de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en esa planta. Rodion Severyanov dijo al corresponsal de iz.ru:
"Aquí se encontró una gran cantidad de uniformes y camillas abandonadas. Los nacionalistas sabían que nuestros combatientes vendrían aquí y dejaron un gran número de minas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pgas (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




recuerda, no es guerra, es una SMO, operación militar especial de defensa contra agresiones ukropitecas

*10 de diciembre de 2018* Presidente de Ucrania Poroshenko P.A. rescindió unilateralmente el *Tratado "de amistad, cooperación y asociación entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania"*. Este tipo de tratados constituye para la Federación Rusa (como antes para la URSS) una *garantía de no agresión.*

_Under Article 2: In accord with provisions of the UN Charter and the obligations of the Final Act on Security and Cooperation in Europe, the High Contracting Parties shall respect each other′s territorial integrity and reaffirm the inviolability of the borders existing between them.[15][7]__[16]_


*21 de febrero de 2022 Ucrania ataca a la Federación Rusa.* A las *5:58* - un DRG y 2 BMP de infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cruzan la frontera de la Federación Rusa en el área del pueblo de Mityakinskaya , _región de Rostov, y _comienzan una pelea con los guardias fronterizos. Para destruirlos, los guardias fronterizos tuvieron que involucrar a la Guardia Rusa. A *las 9:50* a. m. , la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyó el puesto de control fronterizo de la Federación Rusa en la granja Shcherbakovo;

*22 de febrero de 2022* : la Federación de Rusia acepta *obligaciones para proteger *DNR y LNR. Putin V.V. firma las Leyes sobre la ratificación de los tratados de amistad, cooperación y asociación entre la Federación Rusa y las repúblicas de la RPD y LPR. Este es el mismo tipo de acuerdo que rescindió Poroshenko. Y es la base para el inicio de la SMO *el 24 de febrero de 2022.

*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ▪ El grupo de hackers Beregini ha publicado información sobre el suministro de APCs, carros de combate y munición desde Kazajistán a través de intermediarios jordanos a Ucrania por encargo del Reino Unido. El contratista fue Technoexport.
> 
> El Ministerio de Industria y Desarrollo de Infraestructuras de la República de Kazajstán trató de desmentir esta información, afirmando que Technoexport no había solicitado ninguna licencia. Y no se pueden hacer entregas.
> 
> ...




Cuatro inputs sobre esto.


Spoiler



*10.08.2022*

10.08.22. Заметка от канала «Beregini»... | Сводки от ополчения Новороссии | VK
*Note from the channel "Beregini"*

Documentos.


Spoiler





```
https://telegra.ph/Velikobritaniya-pokupaet-oruzhie-v-Kazahstane-dlya-Ukrainy-dokumenty-08-09
```




El siguiente link también incluye los documentos.

Great Britain Buys Weapons in Kazakhstan for Ukraine (Documents)
*Great Britain Buys Weapons in Kazakhstan for Ukraine (Documents)

11.08.2022*

Arms “multi-vector” Kazakhstan? Why not? | Top news today in Russia
*Arms “multi-vector” Kazakhstan? Why not?*

Escribe Natasha Kumar.

Kazakhstan denied information about the sale of weapons to London for supplies to Ukraine - The Times Hub
*Kazakhstan denied information about the sale of weapons to London for supplies to Ukraine

17.08.2022*

Sobre el asunto desde una perspectiva no prorrusa. Escribe Matanat Nasivoba.

Russia's information attack on Kazakhstan: Who benefits from it? - Analysis by Azerbaijani, Kazakh experts
*Russia's information attack on Kazakhstan: Who benefits from it?

21.08.2022*

Kazakhstan between noticed fakes and unnoticed facts | Top news today in Russia
*Kazakhstan between noticed fakes and unnoticed facts

22.08.2022*

Kazakhstan's authorities raised issue of arms export control
*Kazakhstan’s authorities raised issue of arms export control

25.08.2022*

Forwarded from Beregini We recently wrote about the Kazakhstani firm Kazspetsexport, which wanted to sell Soviet-era weapons to a Jordanian firm. We were then accused by the Kazakh Ministry of Industr - ЧВК Медиа
*Forwarded from Beregini We recently wrote about the Kazakhstani firm Kazspetsexport, which wanted to sell Soviet-era weapons to a Jordanian firm. We were then accused by the Kazakh Ministry of Industr – ЧВК Медиа*

Documentos (mala calidad).


Spoiler





```
https://www.acfun.cn/a/ac36536941
```




Más documentos sobre Bio Hran.


Spoiler



*25.08.2022*

Вторая серия фильма «Оружейный барон»: как США закупает оружие у Казахстана для Украины через подставную фирму в Болгарии
*La segunda serie de la película "El señor de la guerra": cómo Estados Unidos compra armas de Kazajistán para Ucrania a través de una empresa fachada en Bulgaria*



Ya que tenemos el paquete Kazspetsexport-Bulgaria, recordemos un artículo de marzo de 2022 de la periodista búlgara Dilyana Gaytandzhieva en relación a la exportación de armas de Bulgaria a Ucrania.


Spoiler



*28.03.2022*

https://armswatch.com/who-and-how-exported-bulgarian-weapons-to-ukraine-documents/
*Who and how exported Bulgarian weapons to Ukraine: documents*



Un texto de junio hace referencia al mundillo hacker.

*30.06.2022*

Hacktivist personas back latest GhostWriter disinfo op targeting Poland, Ukraine
*Hacktivist personas back latest GhostWriter disinfo op targeting Poland, Ukraine*



Llama la atención la historia publicada por el portal _Bellingcat_ sobre la supuesta agente del GRU "Maria Adela", joyera y próxima a personal de la OTAN en Nápoles, publicación que aparece justo después del asesinato de la hija de Dugin y las informaciones que vinculan a Natalya Pavlovna Vovk y Sofia Mikhailovna Shaban. Menudas historias que deben existir en el mundo de los infiltrados y agentes dobles, triples, etc.


Spoiler



*25.08.2022*

Firma Christo Grozev, el investigador jefe del tinglado.

Socialite, Widow, Jeweller, Spy: How a GRU Agent Charmed Her Way Into NATO Circles in Italy - bellingcat
*Socialite, Widow, Jeweller, Spy: How a GRU Agent Charmed Her Way Into NATO Circles in Italy*


----------



## Expected (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chupapollas tú ....chusquero y el chinato que acabais de llegar de hacerle la mamada matinal al hijoPutin........



@rejon mira que eres nini vago. Decir a las 13:15 que es hora de las mamadas matinales. Madruga como los seniors..so vagazo.


----------



## Expected (27 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> No, hombre, hace mencion a un muy famoso coche de competicion, el Porsche 917, ya que yo procedo de un foro de coches.



Os equivocais los dos. Son los bitcoins que todavía le quedan en su wallet frío..


----------



## Plutarko (27 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> 1,4€/kWh, vamos que quieren forzar a que las renovables sean si o si nuestro pan de cada dia, y no vamos a poder pagarlas.
> Por cierto, van a escasear alimentos.



Unas placas solares a 0.15€/kWh son rentables sin subvención ni pollas. 
A 1.4€ kW no te digo. El que pueda ponerlas y no las ponga ya, es gilipollas. Ya no es cuestión de ser ecológico o la ideología que creáis adherida a "poner placas" es una cuestión de economía.

Con 0.15€ kWh es una inversión segura. 
Con 1.5€ kWh es como comprar bitcoins cuando valían a 30€.

La ventana para poner las placas a un precio muy rentable se va a cerrar. Hacer lo que os salga de los cojones, pero calculadpra en mano y sin prejuicios ideologicos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Octubrista (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????



Los automóviles actuales y en producción, se lanzaron al mercado con costes supuestos de la electricidad entre 20 y 40 €/Mwh; y hay, o había mercados con grandes fábricas, como Hungría, Eslovaquia, etc, con costes menores.

Hoy, esos precios de la electricidad que multiplican por 30, 60, o más, si son mantenidos en el tiempo, suponen la paralización selectiva de fabricación, modelo a modelo, fábrica a fabrica.

Y hablo de esta industria, pero id sumando otras, incluyendo el manipulado, preparado y transporte de alimentos.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Un post corto porque el clapham esta en " MODO PAUSA " . La guerra en Ucrania esta en modo " piloto automatico " . El clapham incluso hasta cree que esta es la primera guerra dirigida por bots , que cada dia repiten las mismas " ordenes " de ataque ( o defensa ) .
> Esta guerra es tan aburrida y previsible como un restaurante .
> Ucrania pone la " carne " y Rusia el " hardware " . El genero ucraniano " fresco fresco " y de temporada .
> El hardware ruso no es tan moderno pero funciona y se puede reparar y / o reponer facilmente porque la tecnologia sovietica de los 80's ajena a la obsolescencia programada . Si la guerra se acaba sera por falta de " genero " . Ave Putin , los que van a morir te saludan
> ...



Los cabezas de huevo de Bruselas se han metido en una trampa saducea, su plan sin fisuras era derrocar al Monje mediente las sanciones, los oligarcas montaría una fronda y en dos semanas...¡voila! gobierno amigo en Moscú listo para desmembrar el pais como un pavo yanqui el Dia de Acción de Gracias, pero...los muy idiotas lo primero que hicieron fue desplumar precisamente a los oligarcas encargados de la fronda, como no habian calculado mas allá, se encontraron que sus sanciones les privarian de todo combustible oleoso, "¡No importa!" dijo Bárbara, "Que nos lo venda Joe". Fueron pasando los meses y el grifo oleoso se fué secando, ahora the winter is comming y están atrapados, si levantan las sanciones, serás arrastrados por los adoquines, asi que solo les queda mantenella y no enmandalla, una suicida huida hacia adelante sacrificando súbditos, pero, ¡que demonios! ¿para que están los súbditos?


----------



## clapham5 (27 Ago 2022)

Es off topic y tal , pero la situacion en Reino Hundido no estaria tan mal si no fuera por a ) el Brexit b ) la guerra en Ucrania c ) Di-s que es justo y castiga a los infieles . La campana de boicot al pago de la electricidad el 1 de Octubre ya cuenta con mas de 123 mil seguidores 
Otro POLL TAX fiasco como el que echo a Margaret Tatcher del poder ...? 








Don't Pay


We are a movement against the rise in energy bills




dontpay.uk


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es off topic y tal , pero la situacion en Reino Hundido no estaria tan mal si no fuera por a ) el Brexit b ) la guerra en Ucrania c ) Di-s que es justo y castiga a los infieles . La campana de boicot al pago de la electricidad el 1 de Octubre ya cuenta con mas de 123 mil seguidores
> Otro POLL TAX fiasco como el que echo a Margaret Tatcher del poder ...?
> 
> 
> ...



Y que Joe es gafe.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> 1,4€/kWh, vamos que quieren forzar a que las renovables sean si o si nuestro pan de cada dia, y no vamos a poder pagarlas.
> Por cierto, van a escasear alimentos.



Lo de -*no tendrás nada y serás feliz*- progresa adecuadamente, como se está viendo.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Las consecuencias de un sangriento ataque a Stakhanov por parte de terroristas ucranianos con HIMARS estadounidenses

Un hospital de campaña para los residentes de los territorios liberados de la LNR Los cuerpos de ocho muertos y 11 heridos fueron recuperados de entre los escombros. Los socorristas de la mina están trabajando en el lugar. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo de -*no tendrás nada y serás feliz*- progresa adecuadamente, como se está viendo.



Eso solo fucionó en los kibbutz israélies de tendencia comunista, pero comunismo real.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (27 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los automóviles actuales y en producción, se lanzaron al mercado con costes supuestos de la electricidad entre 20 y 40 €/Mwh (y hay, o había mercados con grandes fábricas, como Hungría, Eslovaquia, etc) con costes menores.
> 
> Hoy, esos precios de la electricidad que multiplican por 30, 60, o más, si son mantenidos en el tiempo, suponen la paralización selectiva de fabricación, modelo a modelo, fábrica a fábrica.
> 
> Y hablo de esta industria, pero id sumando otras, incluyendo el manipulado, preparado y transporte de alimentos.



El ensayo general de lo que va a pasar en el invierno lo hicieron con la pandemia. Todo el mundo en casita y bajar el consumo a golpe de confinamiento. Toda la industria del automóvil, tecnología, turismo...cerrada hasta nuevo aviso. La industria alimenticia quedará para productos de primera necesidad. 
La cosa está en saber cómo harán para que la masa (ya bastante dócil, la verdad) trague con cuatro o cinco meses de encierro. Una simple gripe no será suficiente. 
Es que de momento no veo un horizonte optimista en el ámbito económico. Igual es un "que viene el lobo" y el lobo no viene....quién sabe.
Aclaro, para los despistados, que esta es una opinión personal acabado de levantar de la siesta.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Las ganancias de la industria minera de Rusia cayeron un 51% debido a las sanciones occidentales impuestas a los productores clave, escribe Bloomberg con referencia a los cálculos de Sberbank basados en datos del Servicio Federal de Estadísticas.

Estos son datos oficiales. Así que los de verdad tienen que ser peores todavía .


----------



## manodura79 (27 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es off topic y tal , pero la situacion en Reino Hundido no estaria tan mal si no fuera por a ) el Brexit b ) la guerra en Ucrania c ) Di-s que es justo y castiga a los infieles . La campana de boicot al pago de la electricidad el 1 de Octubre ya cuenta con mas de 123 mil seguidores
> Otro POLL TAX fiasco como el que echo a Margaret Tatcher del poder ...?
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de que millones dejen de pagar la factura de la electricidad quiero verlo yo. Voy encargando palomitas.


----------



## 917 (27 Ago 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Os equivocais los dos. Son los bitcoins que todavía le quedan en su wallet frío..



Ya me gustaría a mi....pero Jesucrypto es mi Pastor y nada me falta...


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El ensayo general de lo que va a pasar en el invierno lo hicieron con la pandemia. Todo el mundo en casita y bajar el consumo a golpe de confinamiento. Toda la industria del automóvil, tecnología, turismo...cerrada hasta nuevo aviso. La industria alimenticia quedará para productos de primera necesidad.
> La cosa está en saber cómo harán para que la masa (ya bastante dócil, la verdad) trague con cuatro o cinco meses de encierro. Una simple gripe no será suficiente.
> Es que de momento no veo un horizonte optimista en el ámbito económico. Igual es un "que viene el lobo" y el lobo no viene....quién sabe.
> Aclaro, para los despistados, que esta es una opinión personal acabado de levantar de la siesta.



No fuera malo.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso solo fucionó en los kibbutz israélies de tendencia comunista, pero comunismo real.



No me refería a lo que indicas, sino al hecho de que la agenda de los joputas del SFI relativa a limpiar a toda la población hasta de calzoncillos va por buen camino, como se está viendo con la inflación de caballo.
Luego el facherío sale con lo de:* ej que loj comunijtaj te quitan los calcetines*..., cuando los capitalistas te dicen a las claras que nos van a DESPLUMAR.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Pese a ello, se insiste en que las sanciones no tienen efecto en la economía rusa. Qué solo perjudican a Europa.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

Otra trinchera tomada de los banderistas, el resultado el de siempre, muchos cuerpos:
t.me/Voenkor_reZervist/2868


----------



## Egam (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo de -*no tendrás nada y serás feliz*- progresa adecuadamente, como se está viendo.



A cuanto subira el transporte publico (Metro/tren) si la electricidad es 8x el coste de Febrero?
Cuantos no podran pagar el ir a trabajar con esos precios y si sus coches son de combustion (ya no digo diesel) y >10 anos?
Cuanto subiran los alimentos?

Gracias EU/USA/UK por hundir a todos en la mierda.
...
Autosuficiencia? Demasiado tarde
Quien va a poder escapar de todo esto?

Edito. Refugios de valor tradicionales ATPC:
Bitcoin 1/3 de su valor desde Nov-21 (Ethereum y otros igual)
Oro y otros metales preciosos, -5/10%
Intereses para inversion inmobiliaria 3x

Sin embargo elementos base para energia:
Litio +500%
Carbon +200%
Uranio +50%
Gas +600%
Petroleo +40%

Dios nos pille confesados.
La nueva moneda va a ser la energia.


----------



## Atonito (27 Ago 2022)

USA tiene de presidente a un pedófilo senil, que mejor manera de ejemplificar su absoluta decadencia y estado terminal como imperio global.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No me refería a lo que indicas, sino al hecho de que la agenda de los joputas del SFI relativa a limpiar a toda la población hasta de calzoncillos va por buen camino, como se está viendo con la inflación de caballo.
> Luego el facherío sale con lo de:* ej que loj comunijtaj te quitan los calcetines*..., cuando los capitalistas te dicen a las claras que nos van a DESPLUMAR.



Es que la frasecita carece de sentido en un sistema capitalista, donde si no tienes nada, estás muerto civilmente.


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> recuerda, no es guerra, es una SMO, operación militar especial de defensa contra agresiones ukropitecas
> 
> *10 de diciembre de 2018* Presidente de Ucrania Poroshenko P.A. rescindió unilateralmente el *Tratado "de amistad, cooperación y asociación entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania"*. Este tipo de tratados constituye para la Federación Rusa (como antes para la URSS) una *garantía de no agresión.*
> 
> ...



Quién se anexionó Crimea militarmente en 2014? Eso estaba en el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla, o cómo va la cosa?

Resulta que un país va a "atacar" a otro 30 veces más grande y con 3 veces más poblacíón, que además casualmente ya había desplegado 150.000 soldados en la frontera. Claro que sí, hombre. Y qué conveniente, para Putin claro.

interfax.ru, jajaja.

Ni Fraudez es tan embustero, que ya es decir.









El crucial papel de la desinformación en la invasión rusa a Ucrania


Mientras continúa la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la desinformación juega un papel importante en el conflicto. Moscú ha utilizado esta arma de guerra híbrida en la preparación de su ofensiva militar. Una…




www.france24.com













Rusia dice que abatió a saboteadores ucranianos


El ejército precisó en un comunicado que el incidente se produjo cerca de la localidad de Mityakinskaya, en la región de Rosto. Ucrania desmintió acusaciones y calificó de falsos los informes.




www.cadena3.com





No cuela, rusito.


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Ago 2022)

La presidenta de Finlandia.
Ya falta menos para que se filtren fotos de ella chupando rabos negros en un glory hole del Club Swagga de Helsinki.

Metió a un país neutral en la OTAN y ahora es objetivo militar en caso de conflicto.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Quién se anexionó Crimea militarmente en 2014? Eso estaba en el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla, o cómo va la cosa?
> 
> Resulta que un país va a "atacar" a otro 30 veces más grande y con 3 veces más poblacíón, que además casualmente ya había desplegado 150.000 soldados en la frontera. Claro que sí, hombre. Y qué conveniente, para Putin claro.
> 
> ...



Ucrania no es un pais real, no existe, asi que da igual


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Quién se anexionó Crimea militarmente en 2014? Eso estaba en el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla, o cómo va la cosa?
> 
> Resulta que un país va a "atacar" a otro 30 veces más grande y con 3 veces más poblacíón, que además casualmente ya había movilizado 150.000 soldados en la frontera. Claro que sí, hombre. Y qué conveniente, para Putin claro.
> 
> ...



Crimea es rusa desde Pedro el Grande, fue generosamente cedida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, asi que cuando está desapareció, sus habitantes pidieron ser reintegrados a la Federación Rusa, sitio de donde habian salido, naturalmente los fascistas ucranianos dijeron que nones y así quedó la cosa, en 2014, cuando tus amigos los nazis se pusieron a exterminar a dios y a su madre, los crimeanos ejercieron su derecho a la reitegración y regresaron al seno de la Madre Rusia, tal y como deseaban.
Invadir un estado nazi es un deber moral, adémas, precedentes hay a decenas por parte de los Bastardos Unidos, asi que, lengua en el culo.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> La presidenta de Finlandia.
> Ya falta menos para que se filtren fotos de ella chupando rabos negros en un glory hole del Club Swagga de Helsinki.
> 
> Metió a un país neutral en la OTAN y ahora es objetivo militar en caso de conflicto.



Me la fo a la elfa


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> La presidenta de Finlandia.
> *Ya falta menos para que se filtren fotos de ella chupando rabos negros en un glory hole del Club Swagga de Helsinki.*
> 
> Metió a un país neutral en la OTAN y ahora es objetivo militar en caso de conflicto.



Eso será digno de verse, y encima se la encula Mohamed ya, el festival de la risa.


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ucrania no es un pais real, no existe, asi que da igual



Si no es un país real cómo es qué Rusia firmó con él el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla en 1997? Acaso la diplomacia rusa firma tratados con países imaginarios? Debe ser un efecto secundario del vodka...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Si no es un país real cómo es qué Rusia firmó con él el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla en 1997? Acaso la diplomacia rusa firma tratados con países imaginarios? Debe ser un efecto secundario del vodka...



Rusia estaba secuestrada por traidores y si ese traidor Yeltsin le daba mucho al vodka con enemigos occidentales.
Los territorios en cuestion fueron concedidos por Dios al Rus. Eso es lo unico que importa.


----------



## Egam (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Quién se anexionó Crimea militarmente en 2014? Eso estaba en el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla, o cómo va la cosa?
> 
> Resulta que un país va a "atacar" a otro 30 veces más grande y con 3 veces más poblacíón, que además casualmente ya había desplegado 150.000 soldados en la frontera. Claro que sí, hombre. Y qué conveniente, para Putin claro.
> 
> ...



Me explicas lo que paso en Yugoslavia? Irak? Syria? Yemen? Libia?... Sigo?
Segun tus argumentos, Kosovo es Serbia. O no?


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Si no es un país real cómo es qué Rusia firmó con él el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla en 1997? Acaso la diplomacia rusa firma tratados con países imaginarios? Debe ser un efecto secundario del vodka...



En 1997 Rusia era un estado fallido, saqueado y destruido por las Potencias, su firma valía tanto como la del Celeste Imperio cuando cedió Hong Kong.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Los SS Letones van como locos...


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Todo buenas noticias…


----------



## Strikelucky (27 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Si no es un país real cómo es qué Rusia firmó con él el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla en 1997? Acaso la diplomacia rusa firma tratados con países imaginarios? Debe ser un efecto secundario del vodka...



Paso a ser un país imaginario en 2014 cuando tus jefes dieron un golpe de estado de esos que tanto os gustan. Ahora ya no os reís como cuando tirabais bombas a civiles durante 8 años en donbass.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Rusia estaba secuestrada por traidores y si ese traidor Yeltsin le daba mucho al vodka con enemigos occidentales.
> Los territorios en cuestion fueron concedidos por Dios al Rus. Eso es lo unico que importa.



Concedidos por Dios al Rus? Jajajaja, lo que me faltaba por leer.

Venga, al ignore zumbao.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Sí te importan las personas quemadas vivas en odesa, los niños asesinados a misilazos en donetsk desde el 2014, los untermerschen atados a las farolas en dnipro o kiev...alfonsito el preocupao eres tú. Anda y que te ondulen con la permanent a tí y a los de tu calaña, so fariseo



No, me preocupa la libertad de las personas, me preocupa que podamos estar en desacuerdo, que es algo que tú no pareces querer, buscando una especie de "verdad suprema para todo", eso me indigna, las "verdades absolutas".
Me preocupa que gente como vosotros quieran más y más estado, porque eso me perjudica, perjudica mi libertad de decisiones y me preocupa que, como a mi, esa falta de libertad le afecte a las personas que quiero.
El hecho de que nombres una y otra vez lo de Odesa (como si yo hubiera defendido aquello) te delata en eso, eres incapaz de razonar más allá de eso, ergo, las personas te importan poco, te importa tu ideología, tus creencias, tus preferencias...pero no las personas, eso es algo diferente.

Seguramente en Odesa, ya que lo nombras, había personas que querían una vida mejor, seguramente habría personas con un pensamiento diferente, harías bien en tener en cuenta eso, y, por lo menos, dejar de "ocultarte" entre esas muertes para justificar otras barbaries (esta invasión lo es, disculpa)

Seguis muchos sin entender que una nacionalidad, un idioma o una pertenencia a un grupo determinado no es excusa para pensar de una manera determinada y que eso, es IMPOSIBLE de conseguir, no se ha conseguido nunca, gracias a todo.

Lo que me preocupa es que este mundo donde vivo no se convierta en una "cárcel ideológica", donde todos tengamos que pensar de una determinada manera, es posible que a ti, te de igual ese detalle, a mi me importa, y mucho

La vida, la economía, la sociedad, solo se pueden montar desde esa libertad de pensamiento,eso es lo que hay que defender y eso es lo que defendían las personas que murieron en Odesa, su libertad de PENSAR
Y eso, tiene muchos vertices, también es libertad de pensar que esta invasión es TRAGICA, que el ESTADO RUSO, no tiene ningún derecho a decidir sobre fronteras, te pongas como te pongas, aunque Ucrania fuera el mismisimo infierno lleno de monstruos, porque las cosas no. se justfican con otras

Justificar esto, como justificar Praga en el 68 o Budapest en el 54 es una barbaridad, te pongas como te pongas.

NADIE debe ser dueño de otra persona, nadie, sin justificaciones


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

¡Todo por el culo de Zopenski!


----------



## silenus (27 Ago 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Paso a ser un país imaginario en 2014 cuando tus jefes dieron un golpe de estado de esos que tanto os gustan. Ahora ya no os reís como cuando tirabais bombas a civiles durante 8 años en donbass.



No proyectes con TUS jefes de Sputnik y Russia Today. Yo no tengo amos.


----------



## pgas (27 Ago 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> A ver camaradas si no entendeis esto es que no entendeis nada . Lo que pase en la Central Nuclear de Zaporize es RESPONSABILIDAD de Rusia no de Ucrania . *Si Ucrania ataca la Central es RESPONSABILIDAD de Rusia defenderla .*
> Esto esta estipulado en el Convenio de Ginebra de 1949 .
> Kiev intenta provocar un accidente nuclear porque es AHORA MISMO la mejor opcion de que dispone Ucrania contra Rusia .
> Un ataque exitoso de Kiev sobre la Central Nuclear dejaria fuera de servicio 6000 MW de energia que Rusia necesita para esos territorios
> ...




FALSO!

*Artículo 53 - Destrucciones prohibidas*

_Está prohibido que la Potencia ocupante destruya bienes muebles o inmuebles, pertenecientes individual o colectivamente a personas particulares, al Estado o a colectividades públicas, a organizaciones sociales o a cooperativas, excepto en los casos en que tales destrucciones sean absolutamente necesarias a causa de las operaciones bélicas._





__





IV. Convenio de Ginebra relativo a la protección debida a las personas civiles en tiempo de guerra, 1949


Aprobado el 12 de agosto de 1949 por la Conferencia Diplomática para Elaborar Convenios Internacionales destinados a proteger a las víctimas de la guerra, celebrada en Ginebra del 12 de abril al 12 de agosto de 1949. Entrada en vigor: 21 de octubre de 1950.




www.icrc.org





es decir Rusia tiene prohibido destruir cualquier propiedad incluida la NPP, salvo por fuerza mayor, pero no hay ningún artículo donde diga que tiene que garantizar su seguridad etc ...

ya que estás igual podrías comentar la seguridad en los territorios ocupados por el imperio de las mentiras o por el régimen judeonazi, incluyendo destrucciones, robos, asesinatos, torturas ...


++++




silenus dijo:


> Quién se anexionó Crimea militarmente en 2014? Eso estaba en el Tratado de amistad, cooperación y blablabla, o cómo va la cosa?
> 
> Resulta que un país va a "atacar" a otro 30 veces más grande y con 3 veces más poblacíón, que además casualmente ya había desplegado 150.000 soldados en la frontera. Claro que sí, hombre. Y qué conveniente, para Putin claro.
> 
> ...




en Crimea no hubo ninguna anexión militar, hubo un referéndum de independencia y posterior incorporación a la RF

¿quieres saber lo que estaba en el tratado? esto:

_Crimea estaba entonces gobernada de manera autoritaria por decretos presidenciales de Kiev. Esta situación llevó al Parlamento de Crimea a formular una nueva constitución en octubre de 1995, que restableció la República Autónoma de Crimea. Esta nueva constitución fue ratificada por el Parlamento de Crimea el 21 de octubre de 1998 y confirmada por el Parlamento de Ucrania el 23 de diciembre de 1998. Estos acontecimientos y las preocupaciones de la minoría de habla rusa llevaron a un Tratado de Amistad entre Ucrania y Rusia el 31 de mayo de 1997. *Ucrania incluyó en el tratado el principio de la inviolabilidad de las fronteras, a cambio —y esto es muy importante— de una garantía de “la protección de la originalidad étnica, cultural, lingüística y religiosa de las minorías nacionales en su territorio”.*

El 23 de febrero de 2014, las nuevas autoridades de Kiev no solo surgieron de un golpe de Estado que definitivamente no tenía base constitucional y no fueron elegidas; pero, al derogar la ley Kivalov-Kolesnichenko de 2012 sobre idiomas oficiales, dejaron de respetar esta garantía del tratado de 1997. Por lo tanto, los de Crimea salieron a las calles para exigir el “regreso” a Rusia que habían obtenido 30 años antes._









The Hidden Truth about the War in Ukraine


The cultural and historical elements that determine the relations between Russia and Ukraine are important. The two countries have a long, rich, diverse, and eventful history together. This would be essential if the crisis we are experiencing today were rooted in history. However, it is a product of




www.thepostil.com


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Rusia estaba secuestrada por traidores y si ese traidor Yeltsin le daba mucho al vodka con enemigos occidentales.
> Los territorios en cuestion fueron concedidos por Dios al Rus. Eso es lo unico que importa.




ESTO es una flipada 

Tus "enemigos" no están en "occidente", Dios no existe y mucho menos se dedica a repartir escrituras de territorios....

Lo siento, pero es que es así, tan difícil no es convivir con otros y tratarlos de iguales, no lo es...

Qué pena esa manera de pensar, te lo digo de verdad...viendo enemigos invisibles y "posesiones divinas"....en 2022....


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ESTO es una flipada
> 
> Tus "enemigos" no están en "occidente", Dios no existe y mucho menos se dedica a repartir escrituras de territorios....
> 
> ...



¿Ha ingresado usted en la Iglesia Beatífica de la Septima Flipada o solo tiene fiebre?


----------



## ZARGON (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (27 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> A cuanto subira el transporte publico (Metro/tren) si la electricidad es 8x el coste de Febrero?
> Cuantos no podran pagar el ir a trabajar con esos precios y si sus coches son de combustion (ya no digo diesel) y >10 anos?
> Cuanto subiran los alimentos?
> 
> ...



Lo peor, es que lo de España de bajar el transporte público el 50% durante los últimos meses de año, es para manipular la inflación y no tener que subir los sueldos, y pensiones según está comprometido.

Por lo que una vez se pase el truco, la escalada será aún mayor.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Ha ingresado usted en la Iglesia Beatífica de la Septima Flipada o solo tiene fiebre?



Yo no soy el de las "posesiones divinas"....


----------



## McNulty (27 Ago 2022)

No sé si esto es buena idea. Construir casa nuevas a unos pocos km del frente? Te las pueden destruir con algún HIMARS los gusanos. O es que la defensa antiaérea rusa en esa zona va sobrada? no sé no sé. Pero bueno olé por los rusos por la reconstrucción tan rápida y eso.


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ESTO es una flipada
> 
> Tus "enemigos" no están en "occidente", Dios no existe y mucho menos se dedica a repartir escrituras de territorios....
> 
> ...





Llora liberal


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si esto es buena idea. Construir casa nuevas a unos pocos km del frente? Te las pueden destruir con algún HIMARS los gusanos. O es que la defensa antiaérea rusa en esa zona va sobrada? no sé no sé. Pero bueno olé por los rusos por la reconstrucción tan rápida y eso.



Mariupol esta a tomar por culo del frente actual


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Menudo ejército se están montando los polacos, no van a necesitar a la OTAN, ellos solos se van a poder cepillar a Rusia

*Polonia compra a Corea del Sur tanques y artillería por casi 6.000 millones de dólares*

Polonia ha firmado este viernes la compra de casi 400 carros de combate y obuses a Corea del Sur, por las crecientes tensiones en el continente europeo frente a Rusia. Seúl prevé la entrega de 180 carros de combate K2 para 2025, junto con paquetes de formación, logística y munición. También proporcionará 212 obuses autopropulsados K9, de los cuales 24 se entregarán a lo largo de este año. Estos últimos sustituirán a las armas que Polonia donó a Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (27 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si esto es buena idea. Construir casa nuevas a unos pocos km del frente? Te las pueden destruir con algún HIMARS los gusanos. O es que la defensa antiaérea rusa en esa zona va sobrada? no sé no sé. Pero bueno olé por los rusos por la reconstrucción tan rápida y eso.



El pocero ruso se estará forrando ....


----------



## delhierro (27 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Querrás decir que menudo ejército está montando la OTAN en Polonia.
> 
> A ver si maduramos, no pretenderás decir que Polonia está montando ese ejército con su dinero. En realidad lo hace con mi dinero entre otros.
> 
> Por no decir que si Corea del Sur tiene todo eso ¿cómo es que Kim los chulea como quiere?. Si no pueden con Kim como van a poder con Rusia.



Hombre Kim juega mucho más duro, pero tiene un pais muy pequeño. Gran jugador, logro colarse en el club nuclear pese a la oposición del imperio.

Me imagino la "operación especial" dirigida por el , con el potecial ruso claro.....hubiera sido diferente.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Y la frase loca de hoy es:
"Menudo ejército se están montando los polacos, no van a necesitar a la OTAN, *ellos solos se van a poder cepillar a Rusia*"


----------



## Clavisto (27 Ago 2022)

Vas a dar lástima hasta a los últimos que hemos soportado tus neuras. Ese será tu castigo, el castigo más grande para una mujer tan egocéntrica como tú. Pasarás por ahí (no sabes estar sola) y nadie te mirará, nadie te llamará por tu nombre con una sonrisa en la boca. Tú que has despreciado tanto, ahora te verás despreciada. Ya no eres la que fuiste, hace mucho tiempo que dejaste de serlo, aunque al menos hasta hace unas semanas todavía tenías (y esa es la palabra, "tenías") a un hombre en casa, en "tu" casa, al padre de tu tercera hija. Pero también él se cansó de ti. Se cansó, digo, y no "se ha cansado", porque la cosa viene de largo. En el bar hemos sido testigos de tantos desprecios tuyos hacia él, de tantas crueles humillaciones, que era maravilla veros juntos unos días después; y más en un hombre como él de tan turbulento pasado. Es increíble lo que puede aguantar un hombre que es padre de una hija pequeña.

El otro día quedasteis en el bar para hablar de la custodia de vuestra hija. Fue entonces cuando por ti me di cuenta de que ya no estabais juntos. De hecho él llegó un poco antes que tú y extrañado por su presencia al mediodía le pregunté si estaba de vacaciones.

- No, Kufisto. Estoy de noche -dijo con una sonrisa.

Sí, en muchas ocasiones está de noche, pero cuando lo está nunca viene al mediodía; a esas horas está durmiendo.

Al rato llegaste tú, os sentasteis en una mesa y enseguida todo el bar se enteró de qué iba la cosa.

La manutención de la hija.

Por tus voces vi que él no estaba de acuerdo con lo que pedías. Oí tus amenazas, tus ultimatums, "te doy de tiempo hasta mañana a tal hora para que firmes; si no lo haces lo pongo en manos de mi abogado", lo de su breve pasado presidiario, siempre tan socorrido en todos tus follones con él, ¡hasta lo de la puta gorda colombiana que se está follando!, "¡cuidado con mi hija cuando estés con esa puta!"...

Te llamaron al teléfono y saliste afuera. Él aprovechó para venir a la barra. Uno de mis hermanos, un buen amigo suyo (y tuyo en otro tiempo) acababa de entrar al bar. Hablaron de buen humor. Definitivamente ese hombre estaba bien follado. Tanto que cuando volviste a entrar al bar no volvió a sentarse contigo. Todo estaba dicho. Pero tú hablaste más, todo lo que llegaba a tu cabeza sentada en la silla de la que no mueves el culo desde hace cuanto, ¿quince años?

Al final te fuiste. Él se quedó media hora más en compañía de mi hermano. Lo vi feliz, muy feliz. Supongo que también tiene un abogado.

El domingo pasado vino al bar con su hija. Poco antes habías entrado tú para pillar tabaco, todo lo maquillada, arreglada y enfadada que puedes estar a estas alturas de tu vida para una reunión familiar por la venida al pueblo de tu hermana madrileña. Vino solo, ya te lo digo. Se bebió dos cervezas y la chica un aquarius de limón y una bolsa de patatas fritas. Parecía encantada de estar con su padre.

Te vi venir, sí te vi venir...


Te vi venir esta tarde, princesa. Yo estaba fuera, recogiendo los toldos, y te vi venir del bar de la esquina con el teléfono en la oreja. Ya no vienes tanto al nuestro; mis hermanos, mucho más jóvenes y sin recuerdo alguno de tu pasado esplendor, no se cortan un pelo. Tú tampoco. De hecho ellos no se cortan ni un pelo porque tú los has cortado con tus neuras de menopausica. 

Te vi venir. Mi vista nunca fue gran cosa pero te vi venir. Y no andabas bien. No, no andabas bien. Andabas como uno que está medio borracho a las tres de la tarde. Pasé para adentro tras recoger el último toldo sin decirte nada.

Entraste. Pediste un J/B con naranja, tu bebida de alterne de siempre, sólo que eran las tres de la tarde. Sola te sentaste en uno de los taburetes de las mesas altas del ventanal. No dejabas de mirar el teléfono. Ibas vestida con una especie de chandal, sin maquillar, fofa, las tetas caídas, el culo desparramado...

Entonces recordé aquella noche en la que tuviste una fuerte discusión con quien luego sería el padre de tu tercera hija. De esto hará más de diez años, tú todavía no tenías cuarenta. Subiste arriba, a tu piso, y una hora después bajaste al bar transformada en una especie de diosa vestida de negro. ¡Claro que te diste cuenta! ¡Como no ibas a darte cuenta!...¡Madre mía qué pedazo de tía! Te quedaste conmigo un rato mientras bebías el J/B con naranja. 


Tus hijas mayores pasan de ti y la pequeña quiere a su padre. Tus amigas, casi tan tontas como tú, ya no quieren saber nada de ti. Te evitan, pequeña estúpida, me doy cuenta. Tienen sus maridos, o sus nuevos novios, y no quieren sabe nada más de ti. La has liado tanto que nadie quiere saber nada más de ti. Hasta hace cuatro días todavía podía verte en compañía de alguna pero ya no: siempre andas sola. 

Fuiste una mujer por la que matar.


Y desde ahora hasta la hora de tu muerte darás pena.


Ese será tu castigo.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ago 2022)

La solidaridac uropeda.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es que la frasecita carece de sentido en un sistema capitalista, donde si no tienes nada, estás muerto civilmente.



El '*conceto*'.


----------



## kelden (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre Kim juega mucho más duro, pero tiene un pais muy pequeño. Gran jugador, logro colarse en el club nuclear pese a la oposición del imperio.
> 
> Me imagino la "operación especial" dirigida por el , con el potecial ruso claro.....hubiera sido diferente.



O chavez .... chavez tenía que haber sido ruso ....


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Los polacos compran mucho material OTAN, pero por otro lado tienen muchos acuerdos de cooperación con Corea del Sur y varias fábricas de armas coreanas en su territorio.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Algunos haciéndo méritos para un Satán-2


----------



## delhierro (27 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> O chavez .... chavez tenía que haber sido ruso ....



Chavez se confio y posiblemente se lo cargaron. Kim no se pasea por el mundo, creo que los entiende mejor.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

A los alemanes les va costar vender su armamento en Polonia y países bálticos. Simplemente, estos países YA NO SE FÍAN de su socio en la OTAN.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Llora liberal



Llora? 6 añitos?

Perspectiva:

- A ver, en este foro hacemos análisis serios y debatimos sobre el conocimiento de los temas

Realidad:

- Pues tú más, y esos, también peores, jo, llora liberal, comunista, te fastidias....

No te puedo contestar más, lloraré mucho, pero seguiré defendiendo mi libertad, lo siento, perdona, eh....xD


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> en este foro hacemos análisis



Deje de leer ahi


----------



## delhierro (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los alemanes les va costar vender su armamento en Polonia y países bálticos. Simplemente, estos países YA NO SE FÍAN de su socio en la OTAN.



A ver , no se te crees las cosas que escribes, o al menos las lees. ¿ quien te crees que pagara esos armamentos ? ¿ los impuestos de los polacos ?  Joder, despierta, eso lo pagan la UE. Cosa que no podria hacer si Putin hubiera cortado la energia la segunda semana.

Por ahí andaba la notica de los anglos comprando armas en Kazagistan y moviendolas hasta Jordania para hacerlas llegar a Ucrania. Lo que me recordo el avión aquel derribado o accidentado que salia de serbia para Jordania. Todo eso no lo paga Ucrania porque no tiene pasta, ni lo pagara Polonia por lo mismo. Lo pagara la UE endeudandose, osea que lo pagaremos los foreros.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver , no se te crees las cosas que escribes, o al menos las lees. ¿ quien te crees que pagara esos armamentos ? ¿ los impuestos de los polacos ?  Joder, despierta, eso lo pagan la UE. Cosa que no podria hacer si Putin hubiera cortado la energia la segunda semana.



No,si al final le vamos a hacer santo al hijoPutin...nos ha joio el hierro.....


----------



## delhierro (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No,si al final le vamos a hacer santo al hijoPutin...nos ha joio el hierro.....



Fijate si es santo que fue el caballo que apoyo occidente cuando cayo Yeltsin. Pero si abusas mucho , hasta el más paciente se cansa. Este tiene una paciencia de Santo, veremos cuando se cansa o alguien se cansa por el.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

En busca de nueva carne de cañón.
Repartiendo citaciones en Odessa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *23.08.2022
> 
> ZAPORIYIA: La ONU reclama que los SOLDADOS SALGAN de la CENTRAL NUCLEAR | RTVE Noticias*
> 
> ...



*RTVE miente con el titular.
Ucrania* (y sus amigos) pide que los soldados salgan de la Central. *No la ONU*.
La mayoría de los países piden que cese la actividad militar.

Leyendo cosas como esta, me hago la idea de cómo es la realidad cuando la prensa trae una noticia sobre "la ONU"


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Fijate si es santo que fue el caballo que apoyo occidente cuando cayo Yeltsin. Pero si abusas mucho , hasta el más paciente se cansa. Este tiene una paciencia de Santo, veremos cuando se cansa o alguien *se cansa por el.*



O mas bien alguien se cansa de él.....que será lo mas probable...ojalá


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas rusas y del Donbás avanzan y golpean a lo largo de toda la línea del frente desde Kharkiv hasta la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsky *- lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En dirección a Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan hacia Dementyevka.
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están asaltando en dirección a Brazhkovka.
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk, las unidades rusas avanzan en dirección a Hryhoriyivka.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk hay combates en las zonas de Soledar y Zaitsevo.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas en la dirección de Nevelske y Oleksandropil.
▪ En la dirección de Novopavlovsk, las unidades rusas avanzan hacia Prechistovka y Pavlovka.
▪ Toda la línea del frente ha sido alcanzada por el fuego de cohetes y artillería de cañón, así como por los ataques aéreos contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

Francia y Alemania pretenden, en una declaración conjunta, instar a los países de la UE a que sigan expidiendo visados a los rusos no afiliados a las autoridades

Bloomberg tiene el texto de un documento preparado para una reunión de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE en Praga la próxima semana. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)

Los Gobiernos de Serbia y de Kosovo han alcanzado un acuerdo para desbloquear la disputa sobre el reconocimiento mutuo de sus documentos de identidad, con la mediación de la Unión Europea, según anunció en Twitter el alto representante para la Política Exterior y de Seguridad de la UE, Josep Borrell.

"Tenemos un acuerdo. Bajo el diálogo facilitado por la UE, Serbia acordó eliminar los documentos de entrada y salida para las personas con tarjetas de identidad de Kosovo y Kosovo acordó no introducirlos para personas con tarjetas de identidad serbias", escribió Borrell.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Pero cuanto pueden durar las fabricas con ese percal?
> Hay algun pronostico?
> No se ha oido nada del deficit o de el pronostico del PIB en 6 meses, sospechoso



Pronósticos debe haberlos, pero en la intimidad. No es nada difícil hacerse una idea de la catástrofe en ciernes del Mercado Común.La corporación Union, S.A. en su caída vampiriza a éste como vampiro a su víctima.
Crónica de una muerte anunciada.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Fijate si es santo que fue el caballo que apoyo occidente cuando cayo Yeltsin. Pero si abusas mucho , hasta el más paciente se cansa. Este tiene una paciencia de Santo, veremos cuando se cansa o alguien se cansa por el.



No le de carnaza a la rata...


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Ago 2022)

Vaya entonces la canción dos pasitos atrás y uno adelante ya no sirve? @Decimus tontolapolla esto que es? No deciais que estábais ganando? que decepcion tio!


ZARGON dijo:


>


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todo buenas noticias…



Pues hala, pollo, ya sabes: un cubo y una fregona, y a ayudar a limpiar lo que hayan roto tus amiguitos


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2022)

_* Rusia está dispuesta a discutir la posibilidad de negociar con Ucrania sólo en caso de rendición
incondicional de Kiev,reducción del tamaño del ejército ucraniano y DESNAZIFICACIÓN del país *_
*- Presidente de la Comisión de Asuntos Internacionales del Parlamento ruso, Leonid Slutsky.*

t.me/azmilitary11/17123


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Vaya entonces la cancion dos pasitos atras y uno adelante? @Decimus tontolapolla esto que es? No deciais que estábais ganando? que decepcion tio!



Han quemado sus reservas en el Donbass y están sacando gente de la line del frente de Kharkov, en nada no podrán cubrirlo.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No le de carnaza a la rata...



Chinato,ya vienes de la mamada al atadecer al hijoPutin...


----------



## NPI (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Son de una pasta diferente sí. No todo el mundo vale para usar niños y mujeres, escuelas y Hospitales, de escudos humanos. En eso tienes razón


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Dedicado a la rata:


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los SS Letones van como locos...



motivo de sobra como para que intervenga rusia militarmente si se ponen a matarlos como han hecho con el dombass en el 2014


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Ago 2022)

hilo...


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pronósticos debe haberlos, pero en la intimidad. No es nada difícil hacerse una idea de la catástrofe en ciernes del Mercado Común.La corporación Union, S.A. en su caída vampiriza a éste como vampiro a su víctima.
> Crónica de una muerte anunciada.



Mierda, se ha cortado la ultima palabra que quería citar que era "serios".
Vamos, solo hay que ir a ver el subforo de economía para ver lo "serios" que son esos hilos si es que son de economía ... Y me viene el sopla poyas a decir que en el foro se hace nada serio ...


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre Kim juega mucho más duro, pero tiene un pais muy pequeño. Gran jugador, logro colarse en el club nuclear pese a la oposición del imperio.
> 
> Me imagino la "operación especial" dirigida por el , con el potecial ruso claro.....hubiera sido diferente.



El pollete no entiende de cosas tan complicado, deje que viva su película


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues hala, pollo, ya sabes: un cubo y una fregona, y a ayudar a limpiar lo que hayan roto tus amiguitos



Si hombre,con lo a gustito que estoy en la hamaca en la playa....pasandolo genial con los putinianos del foro...


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los alemanes les va costar vender su armamento en Polonia y países bálticos. Simplemente, estos países YA NO SE FÍAN de su socio en la OTAN.



Pero tú quién crees que paga el armamento polaco y de las putillas bálticas, si no es Alemania.

¿Crees que lo pagan ellos?, ¿con qué?, ¿con qué cosa que producen, con putas?. O mucho peor todavía, ¡¡¡¿crees que lo pagan los ingleses?!!!

Lo paga Alemania con el dinero de toda la UE.


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

La operación militar especial demostró una vez más la verdad: en el campo de batalla la palabra decisiva pertenece a su majestad la artillería. Las acciones precisas y competentes de nuestros artilleros frustran los planes del enemigo, destruyen sus posiciones y aseguran el éxito de nuestra ofensiva.

En el canal Héroes de la Operación Especial Z se publican muchos comunicados sobre valientes soldados de esta especialidad. Le invitamos a verlos de nuevo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Madre mia un logopeda para este :


----------



## delhierro (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> O mas bien alguien se cansa de él.....que será lo mas probable...ojalá



Si llega a ser así, te ibas a llevar la sorpresa de tu vida. Putin es el ala moderada. Que no os enterais de que va la vaina.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Eso de que millones dejen de pagar la factura de la electricidad quiero verlo yo. Voy encargando palomitas.



Calle que ya aviso lince de esto y si, tiene muchas posiblidades de salir adelante:

El territorio del Lince


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

⚡El titular del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania expresó su disposición a discutir la prohibición de entrada de rusos a la UE, informa Deutsche Welle.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si llega a ser así, te ibas a llevar la sorpresa de tu vida.* Putin es el ala moderada*. Que no os enterais de que va la vaina.



Venga ya,no me cuentes chascarrillos y entonces el ala ultra ande andará...


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Bárbara y sus barbaradas.
Cálculos de la nada por @vonderleyen: "Si en el #EuropeanUnion más de un año disminuimos la temperatura media de calentamiento en 2 ° C solamente, esto es el equivalente a todo el suministro de #NordStream1" Dios salve a #Europe, porque cuando venga #winter , esto no será gracioso en absoluto.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

KHERSON /27 AGO 2022/ Ucrania está jugando un largo juego en Kherson, preparando el campo de batalla con cuidado. Al estrangular la logística rusa, Ucrania ha negado gran parte de la efectividad de combate de una fuerza abrumadora.


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Calle que ya aviso lince de esto y si, tiene muchas posiblidades de salir adelante:
> 
> El territorio del Lince



De todas formas irrelevante, la electricidad va a dejar de llegar a los hogares de forma regular tanto si pagan la factura como si no.


----------



## alexforum (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los cabezas de huevo de Bruselas se han metido en una trampa saducea, su plan sin fisuras era derrocar al Monje mediente las sanciones, los oligarcas montaría una fronda y en dos semanas...¡voila! gobierno amigo en Moscú listo para desmembrar el pais como un pavo yanqui el Dia de Acción de Gracias, pero...los muy idiotas lo primero que hicieron fue desplumar precisamente a los oligarcas encargados de la fronda, como no habian calculado mas allá, se encontraron que sus sanciones les privarian de todo combustible oleoso, "¡No importa!" dijo Bárbara, "Que nos lo venda Joe". Fueron pasando los meses y el grifo oleoso se fué secando, ahora the winter is comming y están atrapados, si levantan las sanciones, serás arrastrados por los adoquines, asi que solo les queda mantenella y no enmandalla, una suicida huida hacia adelante sacrificando súbditos, pero, ¡que demonios! ¿para que están los súbditos?



Se han montado con las sanciones el mismo ciclo autodestructivo que con la inmigración.

Medidas que joden la vida de la gente pero que son de Postureo. Y parece ser qhe la gente entre postureo y autodestrucción, prefiere lo Segundo.

El tema es que el ciclo autodestructivo de moronegrada se notaba menos en el tiempo, pero este ciclo es YA.

NO energy y game over.


----------



## Adriano II (27 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _* Rusia está dispuesta a discutir la posibilidad de negociar con Ucrania sólo en caso de rendición
> incondicional de Kiev,reducción del tamaño del ejército ucraniano y DESNAZIFICACIÓN del país *_
> *- Presidente de la Comisión de Asuntos Internacionales del Parlamento ruso, Leonid Slutsky.*
> 
> t.me/azmilitary11/17123



"negociar con ... en caso de rendición incondicional ..."

Es un sin sentido, la rendición incondicional es eso incondicional, sin condiciones, te rindes y punto no hay nada que negociar ...


----------



## Harman (27 Ago 2022)

"Los Nighthunters de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa atacan objetivos en Nikopol, disparan en una zona - medios locales
Al mismo tiempo, las autoridades regionales de Dnipropetrovsk afirman que se dispararon dos misiles tierra-aire contra Nikopol (puede que se equivoquen y se trate de misiles aire-tierra).
Un edificio administrativo fue alcanzado y hubo un incendio en una zona abierta. No hubo víctimas civiles.
Cabe recordar que es desde Nikopol que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpean constantemente Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, ya que ambas ciudades están separadas por el río Dniéper.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bárbara y sus barbaradas.
> Cálculos de la nada por @vonderleyen: "Si en el #EuropeanUnion más de un año disminuimos la temperatura media de calentamiento en 2 ° C solamente, esto es el equivalente a todo el suministro de #NordStream1" Dios salve a #Europe, porque cuando venga #winter , esto no será gracioso en absoluto.



COJONUDO, van a salvar el planeta que han jodido empeñando nuestros culos Y SIN PREGUNTAR SIQUIERA.

Estoy henchido de orgullo.

PUTIN INVADENOS POR FAVOR.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

En 4 días comienza el otoño en Rusia...y también en Ucrania, con temperaturas nocturnas ya por debajo de los 10 grados.
Ucrania tiene gas para 2 meses de invierno. Aunque mi duda es si todo ese gas contabilizado es del lado oeste...del este...o si está repartido.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De todas formas irrelevante, la electricidad va a dejar de llegar a los hogares de forma regular tanto si pagan la factura como si no.



OLDUVAY en vena, completamente pura.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> COJONUDO, van a salvar el planeta que han jodido empeñando nuestros culos Y SIN PREGUNTAR SIQUIERA.
> 
> Estoy henchido de orgullo.
> 
> PUTIN INVADENOS POR FAVOR.



Si estos son los cálculos con los que se ha montado toda la operación de sanciones, va a ser un éxito sin precedentes...


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



jojojojo el alcalde de Londres es un puto paki


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Lo que nadie podrá negar es lo que ha mejorado la vida de los rusos desde que Putin invadió Ucrania. 

Venga, que salga algún ruso a negarlo si tiene huevos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



ya lo tienen preparado los joputas estos para cobrar más fuerte el dia 1 de octubre


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que nadie podrá negar es lo que ha mejorado la vida de los rusos desde que Putin invadió Ucrania.
> 
> Venga, que salga algún ruso a negarlo si tiene huevos.



También ha mejorado la vida de los europeos y tal desde que Pep cogio su fusil...ya te lo dice un ciudadano UE.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ago 2022)

Tanto predicar y advertir al resto del mundo con el cambio climático y ahora resulta que se lo come Europa solita mientras el resto del mundo se descojona. 

Si Europa estuviera realmente inquieta por el cambo climático no comerciaría absolutamente nada con naciones que no cumplan las cuotas de emisiones de dióxido de carbono, como eso no lo hacen, pues que dejen de lavarnos el cerebro con sus paranoias ecologístas. No sirve de nada que los alemanes solo se duchen una vez a la semana si China e India cada año contaminan más.


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Bárbara y sus barbaradas.
> Cálculos de la nada por @vonderleyen: "Si en el #EuropeanUnion más de un año disminuimos la temperatura media de calentamiento en 2 ° C solamente, esto es el equivalente a todo el suministro de #NordStream1" Dios salve a #Europe, porque cuando venga #winter , esto no será gracioso en absoluto.



Bueno... Barbie no es conocida por ser muy buena en sus cálculos


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Y eso que no toman en cuenta que Rusia se esta quedando sin tecnologia de punta debido a las sanciones, ahora tan necesaria para poder hacer despegar su industria pesada en cuanto a calidad. 

Eso para mi es incluso mas grave que los daños economicos que pueda tener la economia rusa.


----------



## NPI (27 Ago 2022)

Uno de los PROPAGANDISTAS COPIA-PEGA del hilo, le han autorizado a que responda a los mensajes que le citan y que no se centre solo en poner enlaces de InternetOTAN, si solo hace esto último hasta un robot lo haría mejor y gratis

Dentro del foro hay varios centenares de 'cuentas' que lanzan PROPAGANDA a diario, y en este hilo en particular, hay varias docenas que se van turnando para no dar el cante


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Ahora Chu Pfizguen, former Navy Seal... the long game... 

Dios, manda una prostatitis aguda a Rejón y retíralo del foro hasta Navidades. Te prometo convertirme, como Shia Labeouf, si cae esa breva.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Alférez paramedico desmilitarizado, en este caso lo curioso, es que cayo prisionero, fue intercambiado y ahora por volver a donde no le llamaban, su familia va a tener coche nuevo.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ahora Chu Pfizguen, former Navy Seal... the long game...
> 
> Dios, manda una prostatitis aguda a Rejón y retíralo del foro hasta Navidades. Te prometo convertirme, como Shia Labeouf, si cae esa breva.



Ahora en serio ¿ entre 100.000 espermatozoides, en tu caso fue el más tonto el que más corrió?.HDLGP....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Aun conservamos la Sarasqueta de mi abuelo como reliquia familiar, aunque ya inutilizada y como objeto de decoración. Aun recuerdo el orgullo con el que hablaba tanto él como mi padre y mis tíos de dicha arma. Una verdadera maravilla. Me pregunto cuántos de esos pequeños talleres artesanos que había en Eibar habrán sobrevivido.



Oficialmente, 6 + AYA.

Son MUY buenas escopetas, básicamente, modelos fusilados de los fabricantes ingleses a 1/3 del precio. Los americanos (y los ingleses que van a cazar a España), locos con los juguetes eibarreses.


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2022)

Lo que nunca recordamos, pero nos debe servir para entender la movida ruso-ucraniana ,
es que lo que hoy vivimos es el aplazamiento de un plan que fue concebido previamente
para iniciarlo en 2017 y que siempre era conocido secretamente, en Europa. El catalizador
necesitaba que la Hillary Clinton ocupara el sillón imperial.

El golpe de Estado del Maidan en 2014 contra el gobierno ucraniano fue la señal indicadora,
que fue respondida por los intentos de la izquierda italiana de mover el orden constitucional 
allí (que la mayoría de la población rechazó). Mas algunos otros amagos desde la esfera rusa, 
para preparar la guerra que se avecinaba.

En 2016, la ruptura árabe de relaciones diplomáticas con Irán, el fallido golpe militar en Turquía
y el referéndum del Brexit fueron acciones/reacciones internas para ese evento inminente. 
El fracaso en obtener el respaldo de EEUU (Trump) es la principal razón por la que no se produjo.


En 2020, Putin, viendo esos signos para la reanudación por parte imperial de su plan en Ucrania:
El Brexit, la salida de Merkel del gobierno y la histeria que rodeaba al virus y las vacunas fueron
elementos y preparaciones internas para esta renovada puesta en marcha. En el año 2021, Putin
calculó que EEUU iba a estar cojeando entre ese año y 2024 (hipersónica, se llamaría la cojera) 
para poder contrarrestar eficazmente su "limpieza" de la región, así que sacó a relucir la carta
que exigía la retirada de la OTAN de Europa del Este, para poder activar la 'operación especial'.
Ese período de tiempo, de aproximadamente cuatro años, es del mismo tiempo en el que Rusia
necesitó para destruir a los alemanes en la década de 1940, aunque en circunstancias mas jodidas, 
por supuesto.

La andanada de rabia y odio que se disparó entre las élites europeas a principios de año indicaba
su frustración y procedía de los suplentes del grupo que concibió originalmente la movida ucra. 
No han sido tan espabilaos y experimentados como sus maestros, aunque el desparrame de odio
demuestra que se saben destinados a ser destituidos, barridos del poder y, en algunos asesinados. 

Como dijo Putin, habrá nuevas élites en Occidente. Sin embargo, eso está todavía por pasar.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

@rejon 

Cuando te dejo de pegar tu madre porque molestabas a sus clientes?


----------



## Octubrista (27 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En 4 días comienza el otoño en Rusia...y también en Ucrania, con temperaturas nocturnas ya por debajo de los 10 grados.
> Ucrania tiene gas para 2 meses de invierno. Aunque mi duda es si todo ese gas contabilizado es del lado oeste...del este...o si está repartido.



Sí Rusia anuncia que recomienda a los ucranianos abandonar Ucrania (aunque lo hagan funcionarios de segunda fila), estallaría el pánico (también en los Gobiernos europeos).

Sería una putada para la población, muchos no tienen medios para huir, pero cientos de miles lo harían, los corruptos del régimen y sus familiares ya están fuera.

Pero el mensaje sería un órdago, y dejaría aún más tocado al régimen, además a estas alturas gran parte de la población ya es consciente que su Gobierno está dispuesto a mantenerse a costa de todos los ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @rejon
> 
> Cuando te dejo de pegar tu madre porque molestabas a sus clientes?



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

@rejon 

Nadie mejor que tu para saber lo que es una grandísima puta y quien es su hijo. Chapeau por tu madre en cualquier caso, que no te abandono al nacer. Cargar con la adicción al caballo y contigo tuvo que ser la HOSTIA.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Igual me estoy pasando y se intenta suicidar con M&M's... Puede ser algo que me persiga por el resto de mis días.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @rejon
> 
> Nadie mejor que tu para saber lo que es una grandísima puta y quien es su hijo. Chapeau por tu madre en cualquier caso, que no te abandono al nacer. Cargar con la adicción al caballo y contigo tuvo que ser la HOSTIA.



Eres un puto mierdas follacabras que tienes un rabo con sífilis y gonorrea que no se lava desde hace meses y se nota porque se te han subido al cerebro…… Además esa cara de subnormal que tienes es porque tus putos padres eran hermanos pero tú no lo sabías porque te dejaron tirado en la basura…..rata inmunda…que tienes mas cuernos que un ciervo de 20 años…..ala a la puta mierda….HDLGP


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (27 Ago 2022)

En Mordor ya no pueden ni envasar los latunes. Da igual, porque van a seguir comiéndolo podrido lo metan donde lo metan  












В России не хватает жести. Без господдержки в стране наступит дефицит крышек


Депутат Госдумы Сергей Лисовский попросил главу Минпромторга Дениса Мантурова нарастить производство жести в России




theins.ru




*No hay suficiente estaño en Rusia. Sin apoyo estatal, habrá escasez de gorras en el país*
27 de agosto de 2022 18:41


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Sí Rusia anuncia que recomienda a los ucranianos abandonar Ucrania (aunque lo hagan funcionarios de segunda fila), estallaría el pánico (también en los Gobiernos europeos).
> 
> Sería una putada para la población, muchos no tienen medios para huir, pero cientos de miles lo harían, los corruptos del régimen y sus familiares ya están fuera.
> 
> Pero el mensaje sería un órdago, y dejaría aún más tocado al régimen, además a estas alturas gran parte de la población ya es consciente que su Gobierno está dispuesto a mantenerse a costa de todos los ucranianos.



Estoy de acuerdo.

De hecho Putin acaba de anunciar que cualquier ucraniano podrá trabajar en Rusia, sin visa de trabajo.
Eso es un golpe mortal a Ucrania y la UE.


----------



## montytorri (27 Ago 2022)

@eljusticiero tienes sitio en en búnker ??


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, para los que no leyeran el informe de Bloomberg sobre el NO hundimiento de la economía rusa.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

La tontuna esta de sacar tuits de tanques y demás cacharrería rusa fundida o de soldados rusos muertos, como si fuese una heroicidad y mellase la moral del contrario en BRBJ. Como si no hubiese otros tantos del otro bando.

El forotanero es la perfecta simbiosis de forofo y subnormal. Esto ya huele a enamoramiento de un puta rusa antes del cobi, fin traumático de la relacion durante el cobi porque en el piso de 47m2 no caben cómodamente la madre viuda, el forotanero y la puta y el desahogo de tanto dolor emocional (y también de huevos, para que engañarnos) con esto de la guerra. La guerra como excusa...


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> La tontuna esta de sacar tuits de tanques y demás cacharrería rusa fundida o de soldados rusos muertos, como si fuese una heroicidad y mellase la moral del contrario en BRBJ. Como si no hubiese otros tantos del otro bando.
> 
> El forotanero es la perfecta simbiosis de forofo y subnormal. Esto ya huele a enamoramiento de un puta rusa antes del cobi, fin traumático de la relacion durante el cobi porque en el piso de 47m2 no caben cómodamente la madre viuda, el forotanero y la puta y el desahogo de tanto dolor emocional (y también de huevos, para que engañarnos) con esto de la guerra. La guerra como excusa...



Ya no vale conque tu madre fuera muy puta para que seas un cuadrúpedo hozador de la caverna que vive de alquilar su hija a los menas.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (27 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> En Mordor ya no pueden ni envasar los latunes. Da igual, porque van a seguir comiéndolo podrido lo metan donde lo metan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Traducción de calidac.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Ya me he aburrido de E-rejon...

Por donde íbamos? Nucleares tácticas en Crimea? Vaya...


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ya me he aburrido de E-rejon...
> 
> Por donde íbamos? Tácticas nucleares en Crimea? Vaya...



Eres la mejor prueba de que Dios realmente tiene sentido del humor....y no me cago en tu padre por si soy yo....hdlgp


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

@rejon 

Tu hermana anda "out of order" con hemorroides y por eso te distraes en el foro?


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

2 BMP-3 rusos que se comen sendas minas en la zona de Vulhedar.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> @rejon
> 
> Tu hermana anda "out of order" con hemorroides y por eso te distraes en el foro?



Esa es tu puta madre y del sifiloso de tu padre......HDLGP----


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 2 BMP-3 rusos que se comen sendas minas en la zona de Vulhedar.



Que imbécil eres...     

Son 2 cacharros ucranianos cargando cerca de Ugledar...


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Que imbécil eres...
> 
> Son 2 cacharros ucranianos cargando cerca de Ugledar...



Se nota que tus padres son hermanos….subnormal profundo.....HDLGP


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Confirmación de que Ukraine Weapons Tracker en Twitter proporciona información de mierda seguida por fanboys pelagatos...

Joder, tanto gasto en educación para esto.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

El video completo aclara bastante el tema. El forotanerismo BRBJ, excediendo cualquier limite de imbecilidad.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Confirmación de que Ukraine Weapons Tracker en Twitter proporciona información de mierda seguida por fanboys pelagatos...
> 
> Joder, tanto gasto en educación para esto.



Si tu fuistes el espermatozoide mas rápido como sería el resto…rata de cloaca....HDLGP..


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (27 Ago 2022)

Me voy a comer una hamburguesa por ahi y luego a sobar. Mañana me pongo con las sagradas escrituras nada mas levantarme, a ver si el dios blanco hace caso de mi promesa y e-rejon cae fulminado por una prostatitis con restos de sangre en semen...


----------



## dabuti (27 Ago 2022)

Ucrania es un invento de 100.000 km2, no más. El resto, regalos y errores de la URDS.￼


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Me voy a comer una hamburguesa por ahi y luego a sobar. Mañana me pongo con las sagradas escrituras nada mas levantarme, a ver si el dios blanco hace caso de mi promesa y e-rejon cae fulminado por una prostatitis con restos de sangre en semen...



Vamos asno,no rebuznes y tira de la noria,que si no no hay alfalfa hoy-....y ya sabes cuando quieras vuelves a insultar que te daré otro repasito...rata de cloaca ....HDLGP<<<


----------



## alfonbass (27 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ucrania es un invento de 100.000 km2, no más. El resto, regalos y errores de la URDS.￼



Tu si que eres un invento....


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

T72 y T80 cruzando el puente de Crimea camino del frente.


Destruir este puente podría provocar muchísimos quebraderos de cabeza a los rusos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Ago 2022)

Paso solo para cagarme en todos los putos muertos de los subnormales hijos de puta otanistas

Viva Rusia y viva Putin

Taluecs


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Paso solo para cagarme en todos los putos muertos de los subnormales hijos de puta otanistas
> 
> Viva Rusia y viva Putin
> 
> Taluecs



Joderrrrr,otro puto putiniano tarao det toooooo----


----------



## Hermericus (27 Ago 2022)

Rejon, viejo rata, estamos en verano, ¿no vives la vida?

Todo el dia encerrado en el foro soltando bilis soñando que torturas rusos.

Un poco de pena si que das.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rejon, viejo rata, estamos en verano, ¿no vives la vida?
> 
> Todo el dia encerrado en el foro soltando bilis soñando que torturas rusos.
> 
> Un poco de pena si que das.



Coño,que os pasa hoy a los putinianos que echais bilis por los ojos.......quien ha dejado la puerta abierta....


----------



## Praktica (27 Ago 2022)

*Los expertos militares creen que los próximos objetivos de Rusia son Odessa y Mykolayiv*
24.05.2022
tr Yd+De+correc.
Fuente

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentarán tomar el control de Odessa y Mykolaiv. Ese es su objetivo esencial, al sur, necesario para descartar la aparición de bases estadounidenses allí. Es entonces cuando el punto de inflexión en el curso de las operaciones militares puede considerarse definitivo.

El experto militar Vasily Dandykin afitmó a ura.ru que USA necesita a Ucrania para el movimiento de armas y -especialmente- *(su viejo objetivo estratégico) el establecimiento de bases militares en las costas del Mar Negro *en el futuro. Hoy en día, Nikolaev y Odessa son el objetivo número uno de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Sin ellas cualquier actividad de USA en Ucrania pierde su sentido.

*El politólogo Vladimir Yevseyev añadió que la liberación de las regiones de Mykolayiv y Odessa podría privar a Estados Unidos de sus objetivos estratégicos en Ucrania. Inicialmente se necesitaba exactamente en la parte de la costa del Mar Negro - Crimea, ahora las regiones de Mykolayiv y Odessa. Si no hay posibilidad de establecer bases militares en estos territorios, los estadounidenses no tendrán ningún incentivo para luchar por Ucrania. 

En términos militares, el contacto de * *Novoróssiya con Transnistria sería una excelente maniobra. Geopolíticamente, toda un tarjeta de visita consumada como golpe bajo al sur de quienes marcan el paso de ‘su’ guerra.

La principal dirección oficial ‘es’ Donbass. Pero más silenciosa pero protagonista, el sur:* allí se concentra la espina dorsal de la economía de Ucrania, por mucho que ésta argumente lo contrario.

*Estas regiones son complejos industriales y agrícolas desarrollados. Odessa y Nikolaev *son enclaves vitales en las rutas comerciales de tránsito del comercio de metales o cereales. *Ese eje es la columna vertebral de la economía de Ucrania y, por tanto, de su ‘Estado’.

Según Yevseyev, el objetivo ‘prioritario’ sigue siendo la liberación del Donbass. *Después de Azovstal, Rusia necesita neutralizar a los grupos ucranianos en Lysychansk y Severodonetsk para la liberación completa de la RNL. *Pero los acontecimientos pone se manifiesto que Novoróssiya es la prioridad. Y que Odessa sea su capital, como objetivo político.* Y también como ‘gesto’ hacia su población y su historia.

Según *analistas occidentales*, Severodonetsk podría convertirse en "la nueva Mariupol". Hoy es una de las pocas ciudades importantes de la región oriental de Luhansk que sigue controlada por Ucrania.

El analista militar de *Sky News*, el profesor Michael Clarke, explicó que *lo más importante de la ciudad es el río, que fluye directamente al oeste de la ciudad. Las fuerzas rusas ya lo han cruzado efectivamente en algunas zonas y han empujado a algunas de las fuerzas ucranianas hacia el sur.*

Dado que el puente sobre el río ya ha sido destruido, *las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tienen dos opciones: *o bien "atrincherarse" en Severodonetsk, arriesgándose a "convertirse en otro Mariupol", o bien abandonar la ciudad. Mientras exista la oportunidad.

En cuanto a Odessa y Mykolaiv, hay disparos continuados de la armada de Kalibrs, y la fuerza aérea está golpeando diariamente en Ucrania Occidental o Zhytomyr. Pero la ‘toma de decisiones’ es una prerrogativa del Comandante Supremo en Jefe, y luego ‘el plan’ es desarrollado por el ‘Estado Mayor ruso’, resumió Dandykin: *Ningún Estado Mayor vocea sus intenciones reales.*


----------



## alexforum (27 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Me voy a comer una hamburguesa por ahi y luego a sobar. Mañana me pongo con las sagradas escrituras nada mas levantarme, a ver si el dios blanco hace caso de mi promesa y e-rejon cae fulminado por una prostatitis con restos de sangre en semen...



Hablando de Dios. Este invierno será el más frío en décadas. Recuerde usted que dios está con RUSIA.


----------



## NEKRO (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> "negociar con ... en caso de rendición incondicional ..."
> 
> Es un sin sentido, la rendición incondicional es eso incondicional, sin condiciones, te rindes y punto no hay nada que negociar ...



Si hombre, negocias el tamaño del nuevo país y la cantidad de dinero que te pagan por daños de guerra.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Rejon, viejo rata, estamos en verano, ¿no vives la vida?
> 
> Todo el dia encerrado en el foro soltando bilis soñando que torturas rusos.
> 
> Un poco de pena si que das.



Mira soplapollas y puto envidioso,la vida la vivo mejor que tú hasta durmiendo,ahora ya me voy de estar toda la tarde en la hamaca aqui en la playa,con que jodete rata de cloaca......ya vas bien servido.....


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> "negociar con ... en caso de rendición incondicional ..."
> 
> Es un sin sentido, la rendición incondicional es eso incondicional, sin condiciones, te rindes y punto no hay nada que negociar ...



Se entiende perfectamente aunque no está bien expresado, quiere decir que Rusia sólo está dispuesta a aceptar la rendición incondicional de Ucrania


Teuro dijo:


> Tanto predicar y advertir al resto del mundo con el cambio climático y ahora resulta que se lo come Europa solita mientras el resto del mundo se descojona.
> 
> Si Europa estuviera realmente inquieta por el cambo climático no comerciaría absolutamente nada con naciones que no cumplan las cuotas de emisiones de dióxido de carbono, como eso no lo hacen, pues que dejen de lavarnos el cerebro con sus paranoias ecologístas. No sirve de nada que los alemanes solo se duchen una vez a la semana si China e India cada año contaminan más.



India no sé, pero China está mucho más concienciada con lo que se ha dado en llamar eufemísticamente "cambio climático" que la propia Europa.

Es estúpido pensar que China contamina más que Europa, cuando precisamente China contamina produciendo para Europa. Y digo estúpido por ser suave, por no decir algo peor.

Si deslocalizas las fábricas en China también deslocalizas la contaminación, lo cual no te libra de ser tú el causante de tal contaminación.

Es por eso fundamentalmente que países serios como China o Rusia han decidido no participar en los aquelarrres contra el cambio climático que periódicamente organiza Occidente.


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2022)

A estas alturas, parece claro que EEUU no va a dar la cara contra Rusia (y me temo que ni contra China)
y que involucrará a lo bálticos, polacos, japos... que necesite para intentar prolongar el caos tanto tiempo
como pueda hasta que no le pillen el tranquillo a lograr los hipersónicos o sean barridos por el tsunami 
financiero y civil interno.
De momento, tendremos un otoño curioso para observar por donde iremos navegando.


----------



## Elimina (27 Ago 2022)

Este año Europa descubrirá el 3er mundo que se vive en EEUU













Classrooms where it’s too cold to learn


A Baltimore City Public Schools parent tells the story behind recent photos of children seen suffering in freezing classrooms.




socialistworker.org


----------



## mazuste (27 Ago 2022)

El reclutamiento ucraniano avanza a buen ritmo...


----------



## NPI (27 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A estas alturas, parece claro que EEUU no va a dar la cara contra Rusia (y me temo que ni contra China)
> y que involucrará a lo bálticos, polacos, japos... que necesite para intentar prolongar el caos tanto tiempo
> como pueda hasta que no le pillen el tranquillo a lograr los hipersónicos o sean barridos por el tsunami
> financiero y civil interno.
> De momento, tendremos un otoño curioso para observar por donde iremos navegando.



*NATO 2030 United for a New Era*


> *Japón *será el principal *conejillo de indias*


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)

Movilizaciones masivas de ucranianos


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Hablando de Dios. Este invierno será el más frío en décadas. Recuerde usted que dios está con RUSIA.



¿Y...la fuente? No valen las fuentes de Roma.


----------



## kelden (27 Ago 2022)

joer ... teneis mas moral que el alcoyano ....


----------



## Seronoser (27 Ago 2022)

Parece que Kodema ha sido liberada.
Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

El último rebuzno del diplomítico de la UE:


Borrell afirma que Rusia "ya ha perdido la guerra" y está a la defensiva ante Kiev

Actualizado 26/08/2022 12:53 Borrell afirma que Rusia "ya ha perdido la guerra" y está a la defensiva ante Kiev Archivo - El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell Archivo - El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell - -/European Council/dpa - Archivo Últimas noticias sobre la guerra que enfrenta a Rusia y Ucrania BRUSELAS, 26 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) - El Alto Rep ...

Leer más: Borrell afirma que Rusia "ya ha perdido la guerra" y está a la defensiva ante Kiev


----------



## El_Suave (27 Ago 2022)

Cuando se respeta al rival (irlandés).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> El último rebuzno del diplomítico de la UE:
> 
> 
> Borrell afirma que Rusia "ya ha perdido la guerra" y está a la defensiva ante Kiev
> ...



No debe ver las facturas…


----------



## JAGGER (27 Ago 2022)

Mucho orco destrozado en Kakhovka. 

Podían estar felices en sus casas, en su país, pero fueron a matar y morir por los yates de Putin y sus amigos.


----------



## kelden (27 Ago 2022)

Dios no existe, pero si existiera no dudes que se la traería floja lo que hagamos o dejemos de hacer nosotros ....


----------



## llabiegu (27 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> El último rebuzno del diplomítico de la UE:
> 
> 
> Borrell afirma que Rusia "ya ha perdido la guerra" y está a la defensiva ante Kiev
> ...



Que le quiten ya la botella por favor. Más ridículo no puede hacer


----------



## Impresionante (27 Ago 2022)

Avanzamos en Donesk

Kodema desnazificada


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Ago 2022)

Buen analisis, es pro-ucraniano pero muy neutral el analisis


----------



## HDR (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

Los pueblos que olvidan su historia, están condenados a repetirla

Letonia está pidiendo a gritos ser desnazificada, pero esta vez hasta el tuétano. Falta un pequeño Oblast en lo más profundo de Siberia para estos hijos de perra.

Сносная жизнь: как люди бились за Освободителей Риги


----------



## Mabuse (27 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170674
> 
> 
> @eljusticiero tienes sitio en en búnker ??



Las que molan son las estratégicas, suena a propaganda.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Ago 2022)

Yara cuts cast doubt on Europe's fertiliser production


Norway's Yara , one of the world's largest fertiliser makers, is slashing ammonia production due to soaring gas prices, raising questions about Europe's ability to produce enough fertiliser for its crops.




www.reuters.com





Comeremos cucarachas y daremos gracias.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Que le quiten ya la botella por favor. Más ridículo no puede hacer



Que se la quiten no, al contrario hay que darle más, mucho más.


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Ago 2022)

HONG KONG 2019 --> UCRANIA 2022


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> De verdad hay gente que usa pasion.com?



No te quepa la menor polla en el culo


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Te has dado cuenta de que para asesinar a ese hombre casi mueren dos personas que no tenían nada que ver? Bueno, igual si te has dado cuenta, pero como eres un perturbado mental, puedes justificar cualquier cosa con tal de parecer un valiente luchador que se enfrenta a los rusos en chanclas y batín detrás de un teclado. Miserable.



Pues a mi me parece bien.
La vida de los colaboracionistas suele ser corta e intensa.
Le fue bien mientras duró.


----------



## Archimanguina (27 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dios no existe, pero si existiera no dudes que se la traería floja lo que hagamos o dejemos de hacer nosotros ....



Esto ya lo dilucidaron los sabios hace mas de 2.500 años: la Divinidad no sólo existe, sino que además se ocupa en detalle de todo lo existente. 

Recuerda, todos los cabellos de tu cabeza están contados.


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Ago 2022)

Ankara responderá si los ciudadanos turcos continúan enfrentando dificultades para obtener visas para Europa y Estados Unidos, dijo el martes el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del país, Mevlut Cavusoglu. 
*Excusas como COVID-19, otras 'no son realistas', dice canciller turco*









Türkiye laments long waiting for Europe, US visas, vows action


Excuses like COVID-19, others 'not realistic,' says Turkish foreign minister - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> *RTVE miente con el titular.
> Ucrania* (y sus amigos) pide que los soldados salgan de la Central. *No la ONU*.
> La mayoría de los países piden que cese la actividad militar.
> 
> Leyendo cosas como esta, me hago la idea de cómo es la realidad cuando la prensa trae una noticia sobre "la ONU"




Los medios... En cualquier caso, lo interesante es la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de hace tres días, lo que dice uno y lo que dice el otro. Siempre pongo el título "oficial" de los vídeos, tal y como los colgaron. Creo recordar, no obstante, algún comentario de Guterres manifestando que lo mejor sería desmilitarizar la central. Es sorprendente como se mantienen las formas en esos niveles, el tono general de las reuniones del Consejo de Seguridad, incluso en situaciones gravísimas. Que lejos quedan los circos nacionales como el nuestro de esos otros circos.


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Aparece el primer video de los 200 soldados ucranianos ANTES de que les cayera el misil encima mientras iban en tren al frente:
> Fumando al lado del tren, tranquilamente haciendo la típica "slav squat" turcochina, unas horas después estarían todos muertos ...
> t.me/intelslava/36064



Fuente: Canal de un tipo ruso de Telegram.
200???????????
No sé Rick...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Ago 2022)

Según el reporte que veo:

Se repite día de pocos avances pero de grandes perdidas de material ucraniano o enviado por USA y Europa.
Tormenta meteorológica en la zona del mar de Odessa que ha desanclado más minas, creo que actualmente Ucrania no tiene dragaminas.

Posible estrategia reforzar Nikolaiv si ven que no pueden hacerlo en otros frentes para no perder Odessa, eso dejaría todo el frente Este, Zaporinia y el Norte sin refuerzos, ni prácticamente suministros.


----------



## Peineto (27 Ago 2022)

Coco, no cuesta nada indicar la fuente.


----------



## Epicii (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (27 Ago 2022)

*Todo el camino a Odessa * 

*Por Pepe Escobar, publicado con el permiso del autor y ampliamente publicados *
Dmitry Medvedev, disfrutando de su unplugged auto, ha establecido la ley  Especial de la Operación Militar (SMO). Sin rodeos, afirmó que hay un "uno y medio" escenario: ya sea para ir todo el camino, o un golpe de Estado militar en Ucrania, seguida por la admisión de lo inevitable. No tertium se aplica.
Eso es tan severa como se consigue: el liderazgo en Moscú, en lo que es muy claro, a la interna y la internacional público, el nuevo pacto consiste en una cocción lenta de Kiev de la raqueta en el interior de un enorme caldero, mientras que el pulido de su situación financiera agujero negro para el colectivo de Occidente. Hasta llegar a punto de ebullición – que va a ser una revolución o un golpe de estado.
En paralelo, Los Señores de (Proxy) de la Guerra continuará con su propia estrategia, que es para saquear un débil, temeroso, Europa, después de vestirse como un perfumado de la colonia a ser despiadadamente explotados hasta la saciedad por la oligarquía imperial.
Europa es ahora un fugitivo TGV – menos el requisito de Hollywood de los valores de producción. Suponiendo que no desviemos del camino – una proposición peligrosas – eventualmente puede llegar a una estación de ferrocarril llamada Agenda 2030, La Gran Narrativa, o algunos otros de la OTAN/Davos denominación du jour.
Tal y como está, lo notable es cómo el "marginal" economía rusa apenas rompió a sudar a "fin de la abundancia" de los más ricos de la región en el planeta.
Moscú ni siquiera se plantea la idea de negociar con Bruselas porque no hay nada que negociar, teniendo en cuenta insignificantes Eurócratas sólo serán arrojados lejos de sus zombified estado cuando las nefastas consecuencias socioeconómicas de "el fin de la abundancia", finalmente se traducen en campesinos con horcas de roaming en el continente.
Puede ser eones de distancia, pero, inevitablemente, el promedio italiano, alemán o Francés que conecta los puntos y darse cuenta de que es su propio "líderes" – nacional nullities y sobre todo a los no elegidos Eurócratas – que están allanando el camino a la pobreza.
Usted será pobre. Y que te guste. Porque todos estamos apoyando a la libertad de ucrania neo-nazis. Que trae el concepto de "Europa multicultural" a un nivel completamente nuevo.
El tren fuera de control, por supuesto, puede desviarse fuera de la pista y se sumergen en un Alpine abismo. En este caso, algo que podría ser salvado de la destrucción y la "reconstrucción" que podría estar en las tarjetas. Pero reconstruir qué?
Europa siempre se puede reconstruir un nuevo Reich (se derrumbó con estrépito en 1945); una suave Reich (que se erige en el final de la segunda guerra mundial); o romper con sus fracasos del pasado, cantar "yo soy Libre" – y conectar con Eurasia. No apostaría por ello.
*Volver a esos Tavrichesky tierras *
El SMO puede estar a punto de cambiar radicalmente, algo que la unidad de la que ya despistado habitantes de NOSOTROS Pensamos Tankland y su Euro vasallos aún más frenético.
El presidente Putin y el Ministro de Defensa Shoigu han estado dando serio las sugerencias de que el único camino para el dolor de línea está considerando la creciente evidencia de terrorismo dentro de territorio ruso; el vil asesinato de Darya Dugina; non-stop de los bombardeos de la población civil en las regiones fronterizas; los ataques en Crimea; el uso de armas químicas; y el bombardeo de Zaporizhzhya planta de energía aumentando el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear.
Este pasado martes, un día antes de la SMO de completar los seis meses, la Crimea representante permanente ante el Kremlin, Georgy Muradov, todos, pero se escribe de él hacia fuera.
Destacó la necesidad de "reintegrar a todos los Tavrichesky tierras" – Crimea, el Norte del Mar Negro y del Mar de Azov – en una sola entidad tan pronto como "en los próximos meses". Él define este proceso como "objetivo y demandados por la población de estas regiones".
Muradov agregó, "teniendo en cuenta no sólo las huelgas en Crimea, sino también el continuo bombardeo de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhie, la presa de la Kakhovka embalse, pacífica las instalaciones en el territorio de Rusia, el DNR y LNR, hay todas las condiciones previas para calificar las acciones de la Banderite régimen terrorista".
La conclusión es inevitable: "el problema político de cambiar el formato de la especial de la operación militar" entra en el orden del día. Después de todo, Washington y Bruselas "ya se han preparado los nuevos anti-Crimea provocaciones de la OTAN en la Bandera de la alianza".
Así que cuando examinamos lo que la "restauración del Quersoneso tierras" implica, no solo vemos a los contornos de Novorossiya, pero la mayoría de todo lo que no habrá ningún tipo de seguridad para la Crimea – y por lo tanto de Rusia en el Mar Negro sin Odessa convertirse en rusia de nuevo. Y que, encima, va a resolver el Transnistria dilema.
Agregar a Kharkov – la capital y la parte superior del centro industrial de Mayor Donbass. Y, por supuesto, Dnipropetrovsk. Todos ellos son SMO objetivos, todo combinado para luego ser protegidos por las zonas de amortiguamiento en Chernihiv y Sumy provincias.
Sólo entonces las "tareas" – como Shoigu llama – de la SMO sería declarado cumplido. La línea de tiempo puede ser de ocho a diez meses – después de una pausa bajo el General Invierno.
Como el turbo SMO rollos, es el Imperio del Caos, de la Mentira y el Saqueo continuará para apuntalar y militarizar la raqueta de Kiev hasta que Venga el Reino – y que se aplican especialmente después de la Devolución de Odessa. Lo que está claro es quién y qué pandilla se queda en Kiev se presentan como el partido en el poder y hacer ofertas para Vogue mientras debidamente el cumplimiento de la masa de los edictos imperiales.
También es un hecho la CIA/MI6 combinado será de refinación de non-stop de los contornos de una enorme guerra de guerrillas contra Rusia en múltiples frentes – repleto de ataques terroristas y todo tipo de provocaciones.
Sin embargo, en la Imagen más Grande es la inevitable militar rusa victoria en Donbass y, a continuación, "todos los Tavrichesky tierras" que golpeó el colectivo de Occidente como un letal de los asteroides. La geopolítica de la humillación será insoportable; por no hablar de la geoeconómica humillación para vassalized Europa.
Como la integración Euroasiática se convertirá en una aún más fuerte vector, la diplomacia rusa será la solidificación de la nueva normalidad. Nunca olvides que Moscú no tuvo problemas para normalizar las relaciones, por ejemplo, con China, Irán, Qatar, Arabia Saudita, Pakistán e Israel. Todos estos actores, en diferentes formas, directamente contribuyeron a la caída de la URSS. Ahora – con una excepción – que se centran en Los Albores de la Eurasia del Siglo.

*All the way to Odessa | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que van a meter más efectivos, porque a este paso la cosa se eterniza.


----------



## brunstark (28 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menos mal que van a meter más efectivos, porque a este paso la cosa se eterniza.
> 6 meses si..... eterno.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## HDR (28 Ago 2022)

Se acerca el invierno.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (28 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se acerca el invierno.



Todo es parte del pla


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

¡¡Jodete, putin!!:

*Varias empresas en Bélgica se han visto obligadas a cerrar sus instalaciones de producción
debido a los altos precios de la energía, lo que significa que miles de empleados están actualmente 
sin trabajo.*



https://www.brusselstimes.c


...

*
El aumento de los precios de la energía ha llevado a la empresa papelera finlandesa Metsä 
Tissue a recortar sus niveles de producción en las últimas semanas, según informó la compañía 
en un comunicado publicado el viernes*









Finnish firm warns of toilet paper shortage as energy costs wipe out production


Metsä Tissue says rising energy costs are leading to temporary production stoppages.




yle.fi




*
El productor de aluminio Speira GmbH está estudiando la posibilidad de reducir la producción 
de su fundición alemana al 50% de su capacidad total en respuesta al aumento de los costes energéticos.*



Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


...

*La crisis energética europea amenaza la producción de vidrio
Los fabricantes de coches, edificios y botellas utilizan mucho vidrio y están haciendo acopio y tomando 
otras medidas para evitar la escasez*



https://www.wsj.com/article


...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Ratas, vergüenza de Israel, salid del agujero...

@MCC @JAGGER


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Yago y Rejon, apoyados por sus amigos y seguidores, exigiendo rampa para discapacitados (antiguamente, minusválidos) en el puticlu...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Este video creo que no se ha comentado en el subforo...

Oficial de seguridad de la embajada americana EN MOSCU, borracho como una cuba. Y no le pasa nada. En Barcelona o Madrid probablemente se levantaría con resacon, robado y con el ojete como un volcán. Probablemente sea parte de las sanciones americanas, eso de "ahora nos bebemos todo tu alcohol, Putin".


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

Ayer, sábado (raro, raro...) se ha estado celebrando una reunión urgente de los ministros de energía 
de la UE. Parece que ya están visualizando una "revolución" en la República Checa...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Si esto es verdad, se va a liar una gorda...

Well. A number of sources, friendly and not very friendly, as well as Western intelligence, recorded that in Mulino (Nizhny Novgorod region) the 3rd Army Corps of the RF Armed Forces, recruited from volunteers and not only, completed the staffing and combat coordination. At the moment, the corps is being relocated through the Neklinovka railway station (Rostov region) to the regions of the Donetsk People's Republic. In the future, the corps can reinforce both the southern and central military groups of the RF Armed Forces in Novorossia.

It is worth noting that, according to various sources, the size of the corps can vary between 40-60 thousand personnel. And according to open sources, it has already been noticed that the corps is literally flooded with new military equipment: T-90M and T-80BVM tanks, BMP-3 of 2015 with additional protection, protected by Tornado-U trucks, Typhoon-K armored vehicles, air defense systems Buk-M2, etc. And the fighters are armed with AK-12 assault rifles. 2020. and protected by new body armor 6B45.

I will say that for the already very powerful forces of the Russian Army in the southern directions of the Northern Military District, - according to intelligence and osinters, now there are 66 (SIXTY-SIX) battalion-tactical groups there, this is about 50 thousand people - such an increase looks extremely interesting .




Todo ello, sacado del canal de Telegram de un tal Xoaquin Flores. No suele tener casi nada particularmente novedoso (que no salga en otros canales antes), pero a veces saca cosas originales.









Xoaquin FIores - New Resistance


Save the Republic: Verified Information on the Storm - Admin'd by X.FIores and Cadre




t.me


----------



## Praktica (28 Ago 2022)

*Ex funcionario 'Reagan' de la Casa Blanca alaba el concepto de "Tantear y fijar" que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han aplicado en Ucrania.*
26-08-2022 - 16:42
Oksana Volgina
Мэр Горловки сообщил о двух раненых жителях в результате удара украинских войск
tr Yd+De

“La ‘ingeniosa’ operación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania pasará a los libros de texto.”, según el anciano ex-funcionario de la *Casa Blanca Paul Craig Roberts, analista político y antiguo miembro del núcleo duro de la administración de Reagan,* al hablar sobre la operación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas denominada "Tantear y fijar".

*Antecedentes*

El estadounidense señaló que. desde el principio. Rusia tenía un único objetivo en Ucrania: desmilitarizar el país vecino. *Durante ocho años, los Estados occidentales han hecho todo lo posible por reforzar las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, creadas específicamente para servir a los intereses del imperio estadounidense. *Con la ayuda de las AFU se planeó dañar a Rusia y destruir su influencia.

*"La destrucción de esta poderosa 'madre de todos los ejércitos proxy' que Estados Unidos y sus socios de la OTAN estaban creando metódicamente en las fronteras de Rusia era, lógica y obviamente, el principal objetivo de la Federación Rusa", *dijo Roberts.

*En febrero de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas más capaces, experimentadas y pertrecahas no estaban en Kiev, sino en Donbass y Mariupol. Llevaban varios meses apostadas allí, preparándose para atacar el Donbass y probablemente Crimea. Los líderes políticos de Ucrania hablaron casi abiertamente de tales intenciones y creyeron que, tras ocho años de preparación, las AFU eran capaces de alcanzar este objetivo.

El entusiasmo de los políticos ucranianos fue alimentado por sus ideólogos de la OTAN, que alentaron tales planes.* Según Paul Craig Roberts, e*l sueño más preciado de la OTAN era levantar sus estandartes sobre la base naval de Sebastopol* y establecer así el dominio sobre todo el Mar Negro y el Bósforo.

*En los accesos a Kiev

Para ‘apagar ‘el entusiasmo ucraniano y desmilitarizar un país vecino al servicio de Estados Unidos, Rusia empleó una compleja estrategia,* cuyo resultado fue una operación ‘nueva’ e ingeniosa.

*Roberts señala que Rusia se había propuesto impedir que las AFU reforzaran sus posiciones en el este y el sur*, razón por la cual llevaron a cabo la operación ‘Tantear y fijar’: *su esencia era simular la captura de Kiev.

"Después de lograr la supremacía aérea en los primeros días de la operación, los rusos reunieron una enorme columna de vehículos blindados y los condujeron descuidadamente a lo largo de la carretera principal desde el norte hacia Kiev".*

Sin embargo, *un poco más tarde, el convoy se detuvo, el equipo se quedó en las afueras de Kiev y de vez en cuando fingió que se movía en una u otra dirección.* Los *medios de comunicación ucranianos y occidentales empezaron a repetir* inmediatamente *que Rusia no tenía suficientes recursos para llegar a Kiev: pero esto era falso.*

"*Lo que hizo Rusia al norte de Kiev *fue palpable: el equipo no se averió, sus tropas no se dispersaron ni se quedaron sin gasolina. *Fue sólo una gran maniobra de poder"*, afirmó.

*De hecho, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no tenían ningún plan para Kiev: *sólo utilizaron una *táctica de distracción,* poniendo nerviosos a los mandos militares ucranianos. *Bielorrusia también participó en el "espectáculo", haciendo amenazas veladas de unirse a la ofensiva rusa* contra Kiev. En realidad, Minsk no tenía ninguna intención de hacerlo, y esas afirmaciones cesaron tan pronto como Rusia llevó a cabo la operación "Tantear y fijar".

*Destrucción de la agrupación en Mariupol

Como resultado, más de 100.000 efectivos ucranianos y su equipo se trasladaron del este a las afueras de Kiev. Mientras tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tomaron el control de los principales centros de transporte y corredores entre Kiev y Donbass y, simultáneamente,* llevaron a cabo una gran o*fensiva para rodear y destruir una agrupación del ejército ucraniano de 20.000 efectivos en Mariupol,* una *ciudad* portuaria de *importancia estratégica* en el Mar de Azov.

*La fuerza en Mariupol incluía el infame batallón neonazi Azov, cuyo armamento y entrenamiento ha sido durante mucho tiempo una prioridad de la OTAN.* Se consideraba uno de los componentes más formidables del ejército ucraniano.

"Las fuerzas ucranianas en Mariupol también incluían muchos "asesores" de la OTAN (CIA, fuerzas especiales y "contratistas"). También estaban presentes unos 2.500 mercenarios extranjeros, la mayoría de ellos veteranos de las guerras de la OTAN en Irak y Afganistán", afirma el experto estadounidense.

*Mientras las principales reservas de las AFU se concentraban en Kiev y sus alrededores, esa poderosa fuerza en Mariupol fue metódicamente rodeada y sistemáticamente destruida.* Como señaló Roberts, los ucranianos tenían inicialmente la ventaja, ya que contaban con *enormes y complejas fortificaciones preparadas durante años en el interior de la planta siderúrgica de Azovstal.* *Además, las fuerzas ucranianas recurrieron a la táctica de utilizar edificios residenciales como escudos.*

"Y dadas todas estas circunstancias, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas funcionaron perfectamente", subrayó el ex funcionario de la Casa Blanca.

*Los militares rusos planearon claramente el curso de acción y lograron derrotar al enemigo y privarlo de ventajas.*

Según la evaluación del reaganiano Roberts, la operación "Tantear y fijar” en Donbass fue una victoria innegable e impresionante. *El ejército ucraniano sufrió pérdidas catastróficas de su personal profesional experimentado y entrenado por la OTAN. *Fue a más, afirmando con entusiasmo :"Estoy seguro de que la operación "Tantear y fijar” se estudiará en las facultades militares durante generaciones como uno de los ejemplos más impresionantes de combate urbano". *Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron sus objetivos mediante la distracción,* haciendo creer a los mandos militares ucranianos una posible ofensiva contra Kiev.

*Pero el objetivo de Rusia nunca ha sido "capturar Kiev". El principal objetivo de Rusia siempre ha sido destruir al ejército ucraniano, *cuyos grupos más poderosos se han desplegado en Donbass y Mariupol. Y lo hicieron de forma compleja", resumió el experto estadounidense. Y privar lo que quede de Ucrania de acceso al mar. *Llevando la frontera del Rusia a la ribera este del Dniéper.* La ahora fraternal ‘ayuda’ polaca se convertirá en avidez de despojos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



Spoiler: el sr. Roberts y su ‘evolución’ (wiki)



el sr. Roberts y su ‘evolución’ (wiki)








Paul Craig Roberts - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Puntos de vista

El compromiso de Roberts con la economía del lado de la oferta ha sido una característica dominante de su carrera. Escribiendo en 1984, Thomas B. Silver dijo que los partidarios de la economía del lado de la oferta no tenían "un defensor más formidable en sus filas" que Roberts. Sin embargo, Roberts ha expresado su escepticismo sobre la capacidad del gobierno para reducir los impuestos y disminuir la regulación, postulando que la ambición política personal de los funcionarios públicos tiende a promover la intromisión en la economía, una crítica que ha dirigido incluso a la anterior administración Reagan de la cual él era una parte.

Ron Hira, del Instituto de Política Económica, ha descrito a Roberts como uno de los primeros economistas destacados en "romper con la ortodoxia" al oponerse a la deslocalización ; Roberts cree que la práctica es "letal para el futuro de Estados Unidos". [23] Según él, "un país que no hace nada no necesita un sector financiero porque no hay nada que financiar". [24] En 2004, Paul Blustein en The Washington Post lo describió como herético en relación con la economía estadounidense dominante por cuestionar el impacto positivo del libre comercio.

Roberts también es un crítico del Sistema de la Reserva Federal y de la banca central en general.

Sociedad y Cultura

Según Roberts, "Occidente en general sufre de un exceso de escepticismo sobre sus propios valores y logros. Estamos siendo engullidos por el nihilismo, en sí mismo producto del escepticismo desenfrenado. Ya es difícil anclarse en las verdades". Ha expresado su oposición a las políticas de Acción Afirmativa y descartó la existencia del privilegio de los hombres blancos. En una columna de opinión para Scripps Howard News Service en 1997, Roberts se opuso a la integración de género a bordo de los buques de la Marina de los EE. como el honor y la patria".

En The New Color Line (1995), Roberts y el coautor Lawrence M. Stratton argumentan que la Ley de Derechos Civiles fue subvertida por los burócratas que la aplicaron.

Cree que Estados Unidos es un estado policial.

Política exterior

Es un fuerte opositor al neoconservadurismo y dice que "los neoconservadores son lo peor que le ha pasado a los Estados Unidos. (Son) realmente la escoria de la tierra... Deberían ser recogidos y enviados fuera del país". Todos pertenecen a Israel. Ahí es donde deberían estar. Recójalos, envíelos a Israel, revoque sus pasaportes”.

Roberts ha manifestado su oposición a la participación de Estados Unidos en la guerra posterior a 2001 en Afganistán ya la invasión de Irak en 2003. Según Roberts, "la respuesta del régimen de Bush al 11 de septiembre y la validación de esta respuesta por parte del régimen de Obama han destruido un gobierno democrático responsable en los Estados Unidos". Cree que Estados Unidos es un gobierno títere de Israel.

Apoya al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , culpa a Euromaidán y la guerra civil de Siria de un complot neoconservador, y argumenta que las ONG de derechos humanos que trabajan en Rusia son parte de una “quinta columna estadounidense” que trabaja para socavar a su gobierno.

Cargos de teoría de la conspiración y antisemitismo

Escribiendo en USA Today , Darrell Delamaide describió a Roberts como un " teórico de la conspiración ", un cargo del que se hicieron eco Luke Brinker de Salon y Michael C. Moynihan de The Daily Beast , quien también lo describió como parte de la " adoración de Putin ". Roberts rechazó la etiqueta y, a su vez, describió a Jonathan Chait y Amy Knight como teóricos de la conspiración.

La Liga Antidifamación describe a Roberts como antisemita :

Desde 2007, las columnas de Roberts se han centrado cada vez más en la crítica de Israel y los judíos y, a menudo, evocan patrañas antisemitas, haciéndolas populares entre publicaciones marginales tanto de izquierda como de derecha. la derecha. Como muchos otros antisemitas contemporáneos, Roberts enmarca su antisemitismo como una crítica a Israel y a los partidarios del país. Sin embargo, sus puntos de vista publicados van mucho más allá de cualquier crítica a las políticas de Israel, acusando regularmente el control israelí o judío del gobierno y los medios de EE. UU. y comparando a Israel con el régimen nazi.
En 2003, el Southern Poverty Law Center escribió que Roberts fue una figura clave en la incorporación de la teoría de la conspiración antisemita del " marxismo cultural ". En 2016, los investigadores de antisemitismo Manfred Gerstenfeld y Leah Hagelberg escribieron sobre él compartiendo material de la teoría de la conspiración antisemita sobre la creación de ISIL por parte de Israel.

Roberts se ha descrito a sí mismo como un " escéptico del 11 de septiembre " y habló en los eventos del movimiento de la Verdad del 11 de septiembre . Con respecto al asesinato de John F. Kennedy , Roberts ha escrito que "toda la evidencia apuntaba a un complot del Estado Mayor Conjunto, la CIA y el Servicio Secreto cuyos líderes derechistas habían concluido que El presidente Kennedy fue demasiado 'blando con el comunismo'". También ha afirmado que el tiroteo en Charlie Hebdo tiene muchas de las características de una operación de bandera falsa " motivada en parte "para sofocar la creciente simpatía europea por los palestinos y realinear Europa con Israel". The Washington Post señaló que en 2014 Roberts especuló en su blog que el ébola se originó como un arma biológica estadounidense y esto fue recogido porlos medios estatales de Corea del Norte.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (28 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yara cuts cast doubt on Europe's fertiliser production
> 
> 
> Norway's Yara , one of the world's largest fertiliser makers, is slashing ammonia production due to soaring gas prices, raising questions about Europe's ability to produce enough fertiliser for its crops.
> ...



Pues por una parte me alegro, hay que ver la parte positiva de todo.

Les va a explotar en la puta cara el euro6, el 5 y toda la legión de normas de los últimos años.

Sin urea para echar a camiones y coches el adblue ese se va a tomar por culo. Todos los que lo usen, sin ITV y a reprogramar millones de centralitas.

Se jodan.


----------



## kryon (28 Ago 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Todo es parte del pla



Y así es como te das cuenta cuando un forista es una basura humana y sicópata.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y que rece Europa para que la temporada de huracanes que comienza ya, no afecte a los envíos de gas desde Usa… porque a perro flaco todo son pulgas


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Tran tran, por detrás AK-12


----------



## arriondas (28 Ago 2022)

kryon dijo:


> Y así es como te das cuenta cuando un forista es una basura humana y sicópata.



En este foro hay gente que está muy mal de la cabeza. Se les nota demasiado.

Que den gracias a que existe internet, de lo contrario les harían lo que se hacía antes a esa clase de personas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (28 Ago 2022)

Cualquier lunes en la vida de un forotanero...


----------



## Praktica (28 Ago 2022)

*"Luchar o morir": esta es exactamente la opción que Occidente puso ante Rusia.
USA: Experiencia de construcción de un imperio.*
25.04.22 – 21:26
Воюй или умри - ВОЙНА и МИР
tr Yd+De

*Todo el mundo recuerda los intentos de acordar la coexistencia pacífica, la seguridad mutua, especialmente intensificados durante los últimos seis meses antes del estallido de la guerra de Ucrania. Las reuniones entre los presidentes, las conversaciones telefónicas,* los *ultimátums* abiertos en la prensa con "líneas rojas", las *exigencias de dejar de hacer a Ucrania miembro de la OTAN y de convertirla en un puesto de avanzada militar, terrorista y a largo plazo de la OTAN con armas biológicas y nucleares contra Rusia*, no dieron ningún resultado.

Exactamente lo mismo se hizo desde Alemania hace 85 años. También entonces intentaron negociar diplomáticamente. Esta vez, se adelantaron, rompiendo los planes de quienes estaban redactando el escenario de la futura guerra europea. Sin embargo, esos guionistas siempre tienen una serie de opciones de respaldo, la mayoría de las cuales se reducen al mismo "luchar o morir".

*Cuando Georgia, *que durante años había recibido cientos de millones de dólares en armas estadounidenses cada año, *atacó a Osetia *y a las fuerzas de paz rusas el primer día de los Juegos Olímpicos de Pekín, *¿alguien duda de que se hizo según un plan estadounidense?

La toma armada del poder por parte de los ucranazis en 2014, su infiltración en todas las estructuras de poder ucranianas tuvo lugar bajo el férreo control de los servicios especiales estadounidenses,* *sólo que el número de armas suministradas a Ucrania, cuya población es diez veces mayor que la de Georgia, no se mide en cientos de millones sino en miles de millones de dólares,* y los instructores estadounidenses y de la OTAN controlan directamente a las tropas ucranianas utilizando la inteligencia por satélite, el control de las telecomunicaciones, las comunicaciones de la OTAN y los sistemas de armas.

También para los *propios ucranianos* se ha impuesto la opción "luchar o morir", sólo que el enemigo ha sido engañado, como en el p*roverbio oriental: si dos vecinos que han vivido pacíficamente durante diez años empiezan una guerra a la mañana siguiente, significa que un inglés visitó ayer a cada uno de ellos.*

A la mayoría de las personas normales que viven según el principio "vive para ti y deja vivir a los demás" les resulta muy extraño que alguien promueva seriamente la política de guerra y *haga de una guerra permanente la base de su política de Estado. *Pero al fin y al cabo, *los depredadores son una parte indispensable de cualquier biosistema, y la historia empuja explícitamente a algunos estados a desempeñar este papel. El Imperio Británico, y su sucesor los Estados Unidos, han logrado a lo largo de su historia su propia prosperidad saqueando y asesinando en todo el mundo. *El *beneficio* que ha obtenido Estados Unidos de las numerosas g*uerras del siglo XX tampoco es casual. *En general, el *chantaje* y el comercio de seguridad es un negocio bastante lucrativo, al menos *hasta que la siguiente víctima ofrece una resistencia incompatible con la salud del chantajista.*

“*Su” derecho-norma se basa en reglas-norma tomadas de sus centros de decisión para determinar a quién se puede bombardear (Libia, Siria, Irak, etc.) y a quién no (sus clientes que les han entregado el derecho a proporcionar soberanía, seguridad, a cambio de control financiero y político).* Quién puede ser condenado por bombardeos y "crímenes de guerra" y/o cuyos crímenes de guerra deben ser ignorados, es la base fundamental de su bienestar.

*Las decenas de billones de dólares de déficit comercial (es decir, las importaciones gratuitas obtenidas a cambio de papel de color no respaldado por productos estadounidenses) se acumularon.* El tiempo de funcionamiento del dólar como moneda mundial es sólo la punta del beneficio directo que obtiene Estados Unidos de su posición de hegemonía mundial. *Estados Unidos, junto con sus aliados, inicia regularmente guerras con pretextos totalmente espurios:* bombardeó Libia, el país africano más rico, hasta dejarlo en ruinas y ahora hay numerosos mercados de esclavos que funcionan allí mismo, en la capital, sin que Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Francia e Italia se interesen en absoluto por bombardear las ciudades libias para "proteger los derechos humanos". *No se ha dado ninguna otra justificación para la guerra, pero esta mentira, y otras miles, no entusiasman en absoluto a los políticos ni al público de sus países.* Los ejemplos son suficientes para dejar claro que un depredador no estará dispuesto a abandonar sus hábitos sin luchar.

¿Empezar a trabajar honestamente en lugar de robar y gravar a todo el mundo? ¿Son capaces de hacer algo así, en el clima actual? *¿Cargar con el peso de casi un millar de bases militares en todo el mundo, un presupuesto anual de defensa y seguridad de un billón de dólares, convirtiendo toda la carga de un lucrativo negocio de robo y chantaje a otros países, en una costosa división inasequible cuyos propietarios necesitarán que alguien les transmita la idea de que habrá que recortar sus gastos y perder su poder sobre el mundo? *¿*Qué presidente *sería capaz de hacer esto, dado que absolutamente *todos* los miembros de su administración (e incluso miembros de su familia como Hunter Biden) s*on accionistas y empleados de exactamente de las mismas corporaciones que tendrán que perder los súper beneficios?

A medida que se agotan los pequeños objetivos de chantaje y saqueo, la banda anglosajona se acerca a los grandes "herbívoros", es decir, a los Estados no agresivos que se han agrupado en el bloque BRICS.* *Esperan derrotar *y en parte destruir, en parte esclavizar a las "víctimas" designadas *una por una.* Como siempre.

Cuando la pregunta es "luchar o morir", los que están "a favor de la paz", "en contra de la guerra", o bien malinterpretan la pregunta o esperan unirse a los que preguntan y no a los que hacen. *Muchos esperan que el asunto no les afecte,* que se queden *tranquilos en Chipre, Malta o Israel. En los propios Estados Unidos.* La esperanza de *no participar personalmente* en la guerra contra los rusos declarada por Estados Unidos es moral y lógicamente insostenible, en todos los escenarios.

Semejante postura evidencia tanto la cobardía como la *estupidez social, su decadencia.* Porque *su destino común está destinado a los oligarcas y "descendientes" asimilados,* entre otros, y no entenderlo es, como mínimo, *ingenuo*.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

El Ejército de China se pone en alerta tras el paso de dos buques de EE.UU. por el estrecho de Taiwán


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, se confirma que Ikea no se va de Rusia...
algo que ya sabíamos que iba a ocurrir.

La cuestión es cuando volverán a abrir, igual que Zara.
Ese día será tan humillante para estas marcas, que espero un buen reportaje fotográfico al respecto


----------



## Karma bueno (28 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania se arriesga ser el cementerio de Europa mientras el Reino Unido sigue fomentando el conflicto y empobreciendo a los británicos*






Los ciudadanos de Europa enfrentan una inflación galopante y aumentos en los precios de los energéticos mientras diplomáticos del Reino Unido recorren los países miembros de la Unión Europea para persuadirlos de no detener los apoyos a Ucrania.
Londres se guía por una política de Britania Global, con la que en los últimos tres siglos ha controlado de manera efectiva al continente europeo y grandes partes del planeta, instrumentando potenciales extranjeros en su beneficio, acusó el ex vicepresidente de la OSCE (Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa) Willy Wimmer.

El analista internacional Gilbert Doctorow, en tanto, estima que el Reino Unido ha sido uno de los principales instigadores de la crisis en Ucrania desde el principio, mediante el impulso de políticas antirrusas que le permitan al Reino Unido recuperar su relevancia global tras la salida de la Unión Europea, proceso conocido como Brexit.
Así, Londres ha conducido una estrategia entre los líderes de la Unión Europea con miras a convencerlos de que permitir una victoria de Rusia en el conflicto sería gravísimo, apunta The Telegraph, sin embargo en tanto las sanciones impuestas contra Moscú han generado recesión en Europa, según especialistas.
Los negocios alemanes enfrentan su peor escenario en dos años, sin embargo la Unión Europea insiste en llamar a los países miembros a repartirse las consecuencias de la estrategia contra Rusia.










Ucrania se arriesga ser el cementerio de Europa mientras el Reino Unido sigue fomentando el conflicto y empobreciendo a los británicos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## pgas (28 Ago 2022)

*Slavyangrad - Telegram*

Noticias falsas:

La última línea eléctrica fue dañada debido al bombardeo ruso de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia. Los seis reactores fueron apagados. La noticia apareció en el canal de Telegram de Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania.

El hecho:

Lo que realmente está pasando: El bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se lleva a cabo desde hace mucho tiempo desde los territorios bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. También son responsables de los daños en las líneas eléctricas. Como resultado del último bombardeo, la última línea de transmisión fue efectivamente destruida, pero sólo hacia Ucrania. La situación en la central está controlada, ya que los trabajadores han redirigido la energía generada a los territorios de las regiones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, controlados por las fuerzas rusas. La energía sólo ha dejado de fluir hacia los territorios controlados por Kiev. No hay amenaza de sobrecalentamiento de los reactores.
Tampoco se han apagado las unidades de energía. No había necesidad de hacerlo. La central eléctrica suministra energía a los territorios, controlados por las fuerzas rusas.

Kiev intenta repetidamente utilizar la amenaza de una catástrofe nuclear como medio de presión sobre Rusia. Sin embargo, numerosos hechos y testimonios de civiles confirman que todos los bombardeos y la destrucción en el territorio de la central nuclear son obra de las fuerzas ucranianas.

********

el régimen ukronazi dice que la central se ha reconectado a la red ucraniana pero la única baza del payaso farlopero es amenazar con cortar el tránsito de petróleo y gas ruso a la unión europeda, total la ruptura total es lo que quiere el amo gUSAno, y Rusia tampoco lo vería con malos ojos aunque jodiera a Serbia y Hungría

esperpento turbinero + tragicomedia nuclear = otoño caliente


pues a ver quien aguanta más


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Ago 2022)

Como los tanques ucranianos casi ni aparecen por el frente, los rusos han decido usar la armas antitanque en otras cosillas…gastar el material antes de que se deteriore…
Se informa de que, como resultado de las acciones operativas y precisas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, la parte ucraniana perdió el puesto de mando, el edificio utilizado para alojar al personal y el equipo, así como los medios técnicos de inteligencia.








Уничтожение позиций украинских националистов российскими ПТУР попало на видео


Подразделения Вооруженных сил России в рамках спецоперации по защите Донецкой и Луганской народных республик продолжают наносить удары по позициям украинских националистов.




politexpert.net


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

La paz y la victoria


Cumplidos ya los primeros seis meses desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, el conflicto se enfrenta ya a una fase de cronificación en su vertientes política, económica y militar, una situación e…




slavyangrad.es











La paz y la victoria


28/08/2022


Cumplidos ya los primeros seis meses desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, el conflicto se enfrenta ya a una fase de cronificación en su vertientes política, económica y militar, una situación especialmente grave para la población civil de una parte importante del territorio ucraniano, donde la población se enfrenta a la llegada del que el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha advertido que puede ser el “invierno más duro desde la independencia”. Con millones de personas fuera del país como refugiadas -tanto en la Unión Europea como en Rusia-, la paralización de grandes sectores de la economía y con una forma de evitar la hiperinflación que en estos meses se ha basado en la impresión de moneda en grandes cantidades, la población ucraniana se enfrenta, no solo a una situación de incertidumbre en términos militares, sino al abandono del Estado.

De forma no excesivamente a la reacción del Estado ruso, Ucrania ha optado por una respuesta neoliberal, o incluso libertaria (en su sentido estadounidense) a la situación económica causada por la guerra. Desde el ministerio de Economía han respondido a la destrucción de la industria -ya sea por los misiles rusos o por los efectos económicos de la guerra- sin intención alguna de proteger a ese sector antaño clave en la economía del país. La guerra ha sido entendida como una forma con la que lograr realizar esas _reformas_ que los tiempos de paz habían ralentizado. Es el caso de la terciarización de la economía, que dejará a miles de personas sin empleo y que afectará desproporcionadamente al este del país, curiosamente esa parte más cercana al frente y con posibilidades de acabar al otro lado del frente bajo control ruso. Es también el caso de la desregulación del mercado laboral. Acelerando una tendencia existente desde los años noventa y que el presidente Zelensky siempre ha llevado en su programa, Ucrania ha aprovechado la coyuntura de la guerra para aprobar, sin posibilidad de protesta alguna, una serie de reformas que dejan sin representación sindical ni posibilidad de negociación colectiva a una parte importante de la clase trabajadora en el momento de mayor vulnerabilidad.

En realidad, el desinterés del Gobierno ucraniano por su población es anterior a la guerra. Con un comentario que de forma implícita es la admisión del uso de la población como escudo humano, el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky afirmaba recientemente en una entrevista haber optado por no advertir a la población de la posibilidad de una inminente intervención rusa con el argumento de que, en ese caso, el éxodo del país habría colapsado su economía antes incluso del inicio de las hostilidades. Colapsada la economía, pero con la confianza de que ni la suspensión de pagos ni el abandono absoluto de la población tendrán consecuencias negativas para la imagen del Gobierno o de su estrategia, Ucrania busca ahora prepararse para una guerra larga.

El discurso se ha modificado ligeramente para seguir manteniendo el favor de la población y de sus socios extranjeros prometiendo una victoria segura, pero que llevará un tiempo. Atrás quedan las previsiones de victoria en dos o tres semanas que el entonces portavoz del Gobierno Oleksiy Arestovich realizaba en las primeras semanas de guerra rusoucraniana y el discurso oficial marca ahora que serán los próximos dos o tres meses los que determinarán el curso de la guerra y de su resolución. Zelensky parece haber desistido en su intento por lograr tal suministro de armas occidentales que Ucrania pudiera acabar la guerra antes del temido invierno, cuando la crisis energética podría comprometer el flujo de asistencia financiera al país. Como ha admitido esta semana el ministro de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov, la principal amenaza para Ucrania es la “fatiga de la guerra”, un temor tanto interno como externo.

La evidente crisis energética en un contexto de alta inflación y desacoplamiento de las cadenas de suministro de productos esenciales supone un riesgo de pérdida de financiación para Ucrania de sus países aliados, principalmente los países europeos, que a medida que la guerra se alargue tendrán que centrar sus esfuerzos en sus necesidades internas y Ucrania teme quedar en un segundo plano. A nivel interno, como admitía Reznikov, Ucrania se ve obligada a convencer a su población de que el sufrimiento que implica la guerra no solo es necesario sino que es la opinión compartida por todo un país unido. Para ambos casos es necesario mostrar capacidad militar para hacer frente a un enemigo más potente, pero a su vez también recordar las carencias propias, especialmente la falta de armamento, que los socios extranjeros tienen la obligación moral de compensar. Un difícil equilibrio entre confianza ciega en una victoria que tratan de hacer ver como inevitable y el victimismo de quien sufre una dependencia absoluta tanto militar como financiera de sus socios para mantener el país a flote que se quiebra poco a poco ante la realidad.

Han pasado meses desde que Ucrania comenzara a hablar de una contraofensiva para la captura inminente de Jerson, única capital ucraniana más allá de Donbass bajo control ruso. Ucrania ha insistido en que atacará el puente que une Crimea y la Rusia continental y ha prometido recuperar los territorios capturados por Rusia, primero aquellos capturados desde el 24 de febrero, pero también Donbass y Crimea. Sin embargo, la ofensiva de Jerson ha dado, como único resultado, la captura rusa de una localidad que abre el camino a Nikolaev. En Járkov, donde Ucrania cantaba victoria tras la captura de una localidad en la zona de Izium, la batalla se asemeja ya a lo vivido en Donbass durante ocho años: una guerra de trincheras que solo puede causar muerte y destrucción. Y en Donbass las fortificaciones de los últimos años ayudan a Ucrania a aguantar el asalto de la artillería de Rusia, pero la bajas hacen imposible cualquier avance ucraniano. Pese a haber dejado clara su capacidad destructora, esta táctica de causar daños con la esperanza de que el enemigo simplemente se retire de esa quinta parte del país que tiene bajo su control es una ingenuidad difícilmente sostenible en el tiempo.

Sin ningún éxito que presentar a su población o a sus socios extranjeros desde la retirada rusa de la Isla de las Serpientes, Ucrania debe contentarse con mostrar su capacidad de destrucción. Es así como pretende lograr sus éxitos militares. Consciente de que una ofensiva en campo abierto hacia Jerson implicaría grandes bajas e inciertas posibilidades, Kiev ha optado por la táctica de hacer inviable la situación para las tropas rusas, que según algunos expertos, se verían obligadas a abandonar la ciudad en pocos días (Dmitry Alperovitch presagiaba hace dos semanas esa retirada en dos-tres semanas). De ahí que el objetivo de la artillería estadounidense en manos ucranianas siga siendo el puente Antonovsky, donde Rusia ha instalado ya un pontón en caso de cualquier incidencia. Pese a los varios anuncios de destrucción del puente, Ucrania continúa disparando contra él, aún sin posibilidad de destruirlo.

Mucho más peligrosa es la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, bajo control ruso desde marzo y donde se viven combates que en estos días han llegado a interrumpir el suministro eléctrico, algo que podría comprometer el funcionamiento de la planta. El jueves, Estados Unidos, siempre dispuesto a culpar a Rusia en caso de la más mínima evidencia, afirmó no poder determinar quién bombardea la central. Sin embargo, Washington, como el resto de sus socios, se mantiene en la estrategia de alegar que solo el abandono ruso de la central impedirá el peligro, una forma sutil de confirmar que Ucrania continuará utilizando su artillería como herramienta de presión pese al peligro que supone jugar con fuego alrededor de una central nuclear.

En su discurso del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, que se produjo en el momento de mayor dependencia del país de sus socios extranjeros, Volodymyr Zelensky, que afirmó que Ucrania ha cambiado el mundo en estos seis meses, afirmó que cada día es un motivo para no rendirse. “Solíamos decir paz, pero ahora decimos victoria”, sentenció el presidente ucraniano, que abandonó la retórica de paz que le había llevado al poder nada más tomar posesión de su cargo. Para Zelensky, como para Poroshenko y Turchinov antes que él, la paz nunca implicó compromiso y siempre significó la rendición de su enemigo, la RPD y la RPL hasta el 24 de febrero y Rusia desde entonces. La exigencia de entrega del control de la frontera como prerrequisito para continuar con el proceso de paz, el rechazo al diálogo con Donetsk y Lugansk y a la concesión de los mínimos derechos de autonomía que implicaba Minsk siempre estuvieron presentes en el discurso de Ucrania que, con el apoyo de sus socios, prefirió siempre mantener el estado de guerra y el peligro a una escalada bélica en lugar del compromiso. Desde 2014, no desde el 24 de febrero, Ucrania ha tenido siempre una única versión de la paz: la victoria, una paz impuesta según sus términos y sin ningún compromiso posible.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

☢ Las autoridades de Zaporizhzhya han elaborado un plan de evacuación de la población por una posible catástrofe de la central nuclear

Los numerosos bombardeos diarios de los nazis ucranianos no son más que terrorismo nuclear. Aunque el fondo de radiación es normal, las autoridades locales deben estar preparadas para el peor escenario posible en torno a la planta de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Continúan los bombardeos y los ataques aéreos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto, es lo que se desprende de un informe del Estado Mayor de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas:

▪En la dirección de Slovyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo acciones de asalto en la dirección de Dolghenka y Bogorodichne.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las unidades rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en las direcciones de Vershina, Kodemy, Semigorya y Zaitsevo.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en la dirección de Lozovoye-Pervomayskoye.
▪ Rusia sigue amenazando con utilizar misiles de crucero lanzados desde el mar del tipo Kalibr en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores húngaro dijo cuánto tiempo Europa dependerá de los recursos energéticos rusos:

“_Mientras el gas no se pueda transportar en tren o en mochila. Europa no podrá deshacerse de la dependencia de los recursos energéticos rusos"_, dijo el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Hungría.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Como se puede ver, hay tráfico pasando por el puente Antonov, el puente está intacto y funcionando, hasta ahora exclusivamente para los militares.

Esto demuestra que los Himar son inútiles contra tales estructuras.

Los ucrofascistas ya han soltado 50 millones de dólares en ello, y el resultado es... no hay resultado... Los Estados Unidos saben contar el dinero y es poco probable que estén dispuestos a seguir gastándolo en el aire sin resultados.

Creemos que esto es lo que ha reducido la actividad de los ataques en el puente. La mayor parte de os ataques se dirigen ahora a las centrales hidroeléctricas (40 misiles al día), es difícil decir con un 100% de certeza lo que pretenden conseguir.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

Para los no iniciados, KODEMA es un punto de fortificación clave en el área cercana a Artemovsk.


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ayer, sábado (raro, raro...) se ha estado celebrando una reunión urgente de los ministros de energía
> de la UE. Parece que ya están visualizando una "revolución" en la República Checa...



Chequia y Eslovaquia se separaron amistosamente en el 93 gracias a la "mediación" de una Alemania que no deseaba otra potencia haciéndo sombra en la nueva Europa. De de paso, Berlin atraía a su circulo de influencia a los territorios occidentales de la nueva República Checa (antiguo protectorado de Bohemia)

Hoy las nuevas generaciones en estos dos países, critican las razonas de esta división, cuando en realidad les iba bastante bien juntos y jamás existieron tensiones étnicas, agresiones o discriminación entre comunidades.









La separación de Checoslovaquia, una decisión poco unánime


República Checa y Eslovaquia, alguna vez unidas bajo el nombre Checoslovaquia, son denominaciones que suelen generar confusiones en los países lejanos todavía hoy después…




espanol.radio.cz


----------



## pgas (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbiden dijo:


> ESTO es una flipada
> 
> *Tus "enemigos" no están en "occidente"*, Dios no existe y mucho menos se dedica a repartir escrituras de territorios....
> 
> ...




debes ser un indigente mental especialmente retrasado, no hay otra explicación a tanta gilipollez tóxica reunida en una sola persona, al menos rejón es un colectivo

_Las guerras de agresión son una de las características definitorias de los Estados Unidos de América, el país ha estado *en guerra durante aproximadamente 235 de sus 245 años como nación* . La interferencia diplomática y económica extrema le sigue de cerca. Durante los últimos 200 años, solo quedan _*tres naciones insignificantes que Estados Unidos no ha invadido, destruido, sancionado, llevado a la bancarrota, interferido grotescamente en las elecciones, lanzado ataques terroristas masivos o biológicos, o brutalizado de otra manera.*



https://www.unz.com/lromanoff/americans-are-criminally-insane/


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ago 2022)

José "el gaditano" en el reportaje de ayeer por si no lo visteis:

Ucrania reconoce que el 60% de los Himars fueron destruídos por Rusia

Se vienen cositas:

Se rumorea que Ucrania se prepara para la rendicion masiva o la evacuación de la región de Kharkiv . También seria probable la evacuacion obligatoria de las regiones de Zaporizhye y de Mykolaiv

 min. 9`30"

+ el post 68022 de @Jim-Bo Pellegrini





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII







www.burbuja.info





Batallones de milicia y profesional en numero de 40.000, estarian ya preparados para ingresar en Donetsk y otos frentes con buen equipamiento y gran cantidad de vehículos. ¡Otaneros es un ultimátum!


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Bueno


cebollin-o dijo:


> Chequia y Eslovaquia se separaron amistosamente en el 93 gracias a la "mediación" de una Alemania que no deseaba otra potencia haciéndo sombra en la nueva Europa. De de paso, Berlin atraía a su circulo de influencia a los territorios occidentales de la nueva República Checa (antiguo protectorado de Bohemia)
> 
> Hoy las nuevas generaciones en estos dos países, cuestionan las razonas de esta división, cuando en realidad les iba bastante bien juntos y jamás existieron tensiones étnicas, agresiones o discriminación entre comunidades.
> 
> ...



Hay muy poca gente que piense en una "reunificación" como algo serio. Sí, no se llevan mal y tienes mucha comunicación entre ambos, muchos eslovacos hay viviendo en Chequia, por ejemplo, con dos idiomas comprensibles completamente entre si, pero...
De hecho, hubo una iniciativa en 2017, coincidiendo con el aniversario y nadie le hizo caso


----------



## Ultimate (28 Ago 2022)

_


MoA - Ukraine - 'Game Changing' Policy Moves That Ain't Game Changing



*Ucrania - Movimientos de política de 'cambio de juego' que no son un cambio de juego*
27 de agosto de 2022

*Cuando los políticos lanzan grandes números o planes, uno siempre debe mirar los detalles para ver lo que realmente implican.*

En mayo, Biden anunció y el Congreso aprobó un paquete de 40.000 millones de dólares "para Ucrania".

El ex oficial de inteligencia de los Marines de EE. UU., Scott Ritter, quedó muy impresionado con él. El 22 de mayo participó en un programa de entrevistas con Garland Nixon y Ray McGovern y afirmó que Rusia tendría que cambiar su operación especial para contrarrestar todas las nuevas armas. Ritter estaba muy agitado (47:55 min). Unos días después, en una entrevista por correo electrónico con Sputnik, calificó el paquete de $ 40 mil millones como un "cambio de juego":_



> _*Sputnik: El 21 de mayo, Biden firmó un paquete de ayuda militar de 40.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania. ¿Podría el suministro de nuevas armas convertirse en un punto de inflexión para Kiev?
> Scott Ritter* : No se puede, *es* un cambio de juego. Eso no significa que Ucrania gane el juego. Pero Rusia inició la operación militar especial con un número limitado de tropas y con objetivos claramente establecidos que estaban diseñados para lograrse con este número limitado de tropas.
> Hoy, Rusia sigue teniendo el mismo número de tropas y los mismos objetivos. Pero en lugar de enfrentarse al ejército ucraniano tal como existía al comienzo del conflicto, ahora se enfrenta a un ejército ucraniano que cuenta con el apoyo de un paquete de armas que por sí solo casi iguala el presupuesto de defensa de Rusia en todo un año. Creo que el presupuesto de defensa de Rusia en 2021 fue de unos 43.000 millones de dólares.
> Este paquete que se acaba de proporcionar casi coincide con eso y cuando lo agrega a lo que ya se ha proporcionado durante los primeros cinco meses de 2022, eso es $ 53 mil millones. Eso es casi $ 10 mil millones más de lo que Rusia gasta en la totalidad de sus fuerzas armadas en un año. Eso cambia el juego. Nuevamente, el paquete de $40 mil millones no es solo armas. Mucho de esto es apoyo humanitario y luego algún otro apoyo financiero. Pero aun así es... La cantidad de dinero que se proporciona en términos de armas, es mucho.
> Estados Unidos y la OTAN también están brindando apoyo de inteligencia en tiempo real a los ucranianos. Eso es un cambio de juego. Y los países de la OTAN ahora han proporcionado a Ucrania una profundidad estratégica que se remonta a Polonia y Alemania, donde se utilizan bases para entrenar a las fuerzas ucranianas en las nuevas armas que se están proporcionando._



_Sin embargo, como le señalaron Larry Johnson y otros , los 40.000 millones de dólares eran solo un tema de conversación y la suma real era mucho menor:_



> _Mark Cancian del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales (también conocido como CSIS) proporciona un excelente desglose de lo que realmente se apropió. Aquí hay un resumen rápido :_
> 
> _$ 19 mil millones para apoyo militar inmediato a Ucrania_
> _$ 3.9 mil millones para sostener las fuerzas estadounidenses desplegadas en Europa_
> ...



_Primero se deben construir nuevos sistemas de armas, lo que lleva bastante tiempo, a menudo años, para hacerlo.

La semana pasada, la administración de Biden hizo otro anuncio:

Biden anuncia $ 3 mil millones en ayuda adicional a Ucrania_



> _El presidente Biden anunció el miércoles que Estados Unidos enviará su mayor paquete de seguridad a Ucrania hasta la fecha, valorado en 3.000 millones de dólares. El anuncio coincidió con el aniversario de seis meses de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> El paquete provendrá del proceso de fondos de la Asistencia de Seguridad de Ucrania (USAI), lo que significa que EE. UU. comprará las armas a través de contratos en lugar de extraerlas del inventario existente del Departamento de Defensa y enviarlas de inmediato._



_La gente tuvo la impresión de que se trataba de dinero adicional además de las cifras anunciadas anteriormente. Pero, como detalló Politico , este gasto es parte del paquete de $40 mil millones previamente anunciado. Más específicamente, sale de los $ 6 mil millones para entrenamiento, equipo, armas, etc. También solo significa que el Pentágono comenzará a otorgar contratos a los fabricantes para producir armas y municiones. Es poco probable que Ucrania reciba alguno de ellos en los próximos meses:_



> _La administración de Biden anunció el miércoles un nuevo paquete de $ 3 mil millones que financiará directamente contratos con la industria de defensa de EE. UU. para rondas de artillería, rondas de mortero, sistemas de misiles tierra-aire; una nueva capacidad contra drones; drones adicionales; y 24 radares de contrabatería. La medida marca un cambio importante en la forma en que EE. UU. ha abastecido a Ucrania, desde retirar las armas existentes de los estantes hasta otorgar contratos a empresas de defensa para las armas que deben construirse.
> Ninguno de esos equipos llegará hasta dentro de meses, si no años. Pero los funcionarios dicen que la inversión permitirá que Kyiv comience a planificar su propia defensa futura. La esperanza es que otras naciones europeas ricas, que en ocasiones se han quedado atrás en su apoyo a Ucrania, puedan hacer lo mismo en los próximos meses.
> ...
> En total, el Congreso ha reservado $6.300 millones para el esfuerzo administrado por el Pentágono: $6.000 millones como parte de la legislación de asistencia suplementaria de $40.000 millones de mayo y $300 millones en un paquete de financiación de todo el gobierno que se aprobó en marzo. Hasta el 1 de agosto, solo se habían utilizado $ 1.8 mil millones de ese efectivo, según la documentación del Pentágono vista por POLITICO . El anuncio del miércoles deja aproximadamente 1500 millones de dólares por gastar._



_Las armas estadounidenses son notoriamente caras. Mil millones o tres no comprarán mucho.

Una mala interpretación similar de los anuncios del gobierno como la que ha hecho Scott Ritter ahora se está desarrollando en el otro lado. Como titula hoy el New York Times :

Putin ordena una fuerte expansión de las fuerzas armadas rusas más afectadas_



> _El presidente Vladimir V. Putin ordenó el jueves un fuerte aumento en el tamaño de las fuerzas armadas de Rusia, una reversión de años de esfuerzos del Kremlin para reducir un ejército inflado y la última señal de que se está preparando para una larga guerra en Ucrania, donde Rusia ha sufrido grandes pérdidas.
> El decreto, sellado por la oficina del presidente y publicado en el sitio web del Kremlin, elevó el número objetivo de miembros en servicio activo en alrededor de 137.000, a 1,15 millones, a partir de enero del próximo año, y ordenó al gobierno reservar dinero para pagar por el aumento._



_En el análisis de ayer, Dima, del Canal Resumen Militar, desmintió ese anuncio como una repetición de órdenes que ya se habían dado meses atrás.

La Federación Rusa consta de 85 sujetos federales que son ciudades federales, oblast, repúblicas o regiones étnicas autónomas. En junio, el Kremlin solicitó a los gobernadores de cada uno de estos temas que establecieran uno o más batallones de voluntarios de ex soldados que ya no son reservistas activos. Los sujetos federales más grandes, como Moscú y San Petersburgo, establecerán múltiples unidades. El 8 de agosto , Kommersant informó (en ruso) que unos 20 sujetos federales ya habían establecido 40 batallones y que habrá más disponibles (traducción automática):_



> _En el territorio de Perm, se está formando una compañía de rifles motorizados "Parma" de 90 personas y un batallón de tanques "Molot" (alrededor de 160 personas). Se está creando otro batallón de tanques que lleva el nombre de Kuzma Minin en la región de Nizhny Novgorod. La región de Amur, como informaron a mediados de julio los medios locales, está reuniendo al batallón de fusileros motorizados Amursky, que se espera que esté formado por 400-500 personas. En el sitio web del gobierno de la región de Leningrado, apareció un anuncio sobre el reclutamiento en los batallones de artillería "Nevsky" y "Ladoga". Y en la región de Tyumen, anunciaron la formación de tres unidades a la vez con diferentes especializaciones: el batallón de zapadores Tobol, la compañía de francotiradores Taiga y el batallón de artillería Siberia. Según la versión oficial, Tobol se formó por iniciativa de los veteranos de la Escuela Superior de Comando de Ingeniería Militar de Tyumen. Los primeros grupos de voluntarios de estas unidades fueron al NWO a fines de julio._



_Las personas en estas unidades han firmado contratos con el Ministerio de Defensa. Estarán equipados con armas reacondicionadas de las interminables reservas de depósito de Rusia que quedan de la reducción anterior. Estos son ahora soldados de tiempo completo para los cuales el Ministerio de Defensa aún no tenía un presupuesto. Todo lo que hace el nuevo orden de Putin es organizar la financiación de esas nuevas unidades de voluntarios.

Formar unidades militares, con nombres de héroes locales, de hombres que vienen de la misma región tiene algunas ventajas. Estas personas no se sentirán como extraños entre sí, lo que les da cierta cohesión adicional. Las unidades chechenas que ya están operando en Ucrania han demostrado que este enfoque puede tener mucho éxito. El enfoque regional también tiene la ventaja de involucrar a cada parte de Rusia en el esfuerzo. Convierte la 'operación militar especial' en Ucrania en un proyecto nacional.

Si bien los hombres en estas unidades serán mayores que los nuevos reclutas, también tendrán una valiosa experiencia de vida y trabajo. Estas nuevas unidades probablemente no serán las más ágiles, pero sin duda podrán hacer un trabajo decente. Además, estos son soldados entrenados que tendrán los tanques estándar y otros equipos para operaciones de armas combinadas. Sus unidades serán mucho más poderosas que las Brigadas de Infantería Jager y de Defensa Territorial redactadas que ahora constituyen la mayor parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. 
Actualmente, las nuevas unidades están entrenando en varias instalaciones en toda Rusia. Cuando estén listos, comenzarán su rotación en Ucrania.

Al igual que el 'nuevo' anuncio de Biden de la ayuda 'adicional' de $3 mil millones, el decreto de Putin es solo un detalle de una política previamente anunciada.

*Pero ninguno de esos anuncios, ni los sistemas HIMARS, son 'cambios de juego'.*_



> _Big Serge ☦ @witte_sergei - 13:27 UTC 27 de agosto de 2022
> Los canales ucranianos informan que al menos el 60% de los HIMARS han sido destruidos y dudan de los intentos de destruir el puente en Kherson. Otra arma maravillosa desaparecida.
> Primero vi esto en Legitimniy, repetido por Rezident. Ambos canales internos confiablemente optimistas de Ucrania. La actividad de HIMARS definitivamente ha disminuido, por lo que no hay ninguna razón particular para suponer que están mintiendo.
> Lo que pasa con el HIMARS no es que haya algo particularmente malo en él. Es un buen sistema. Está destinado a funcionar como parte de una fuerza de armas combinadas competente. Tiene un papel específico y no puede apoyar por sí solo a un ejército derrotado _


----------



## pepetemete (28 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Cualquier lunes en la vida de un forotanero...



El video es cojonudo, pero los comentarios son la polla


----------



## pepetemete (28 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Ratas, vergüenza de Israel, salid del agujero...
> 
> @MCC @JAGGER



Con dos cojones el rabino, esos son los verdaderos judíos.


----------



## niraj (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> India no sé, pero China está mucho más concienciada con lo que se ha dado en llamar eufemísticamente "cambio climático" que la propia Europa.
> 
> Es estúpido pensar que China contamina más que Europa, cuando precisamente China contamina produciendo para Europa. Y digo estúpido por ser suave, por no decir algo peor.
> 
> ...



Sobre la hipocresía de la contaminación por países: Merece la pena verlo


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Se entiende perfectamente aunque no está bien expresado, quiere decir que Rusia sólo está dispuesta a aceptar la rendición incondicional de Ucrania
> 
> 
> India no sé, pero China está mucho más concienciada con lo que se ha dado en llamar eufemísticamente "cambio climático" que la propia Europa.
> ...



Te contradices en el primer párrafo, dices que China no contamina, para luego decir que "contamina para Europa".....


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

"Peligrosa situación en la Central nuclear de Zaporizia, ambos bandos se acusan de bombardearla" tiene la misma coherencia que "Prosigue el exterminio en el Campo de Treblinka, ambos bandos se acusan de los asesinatos en masa".


----------



## Hal8995 (28 Ago 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Te das cuenta de lo contradictorio de tu razonamiento?
> Si hay supuestos muertos civiles de un bando ,que impide pensar que los hay en el otro?
> Si un bando utiliza la propaganda que no te quepa duda que el otro también se sirve de ella ya que es un arma FUNDAMENTAL, en todas las guerras.
> Ya que estamos en burbuja intenta aplicar un poco el sentido común, que aquí no nos jugamos nada



Yo te respondo. !!Nada te impide pensar que si hay muertos civiles en un lado tb lo puede haber en el otro !!!!

Pero a tí nadie te impide el que pienses y razones adecuadamente :

- Esta no es una guerra normal tioo USA. Kiev parece un parque temático donde todo quisqui va de visita. Eso ya es un índice de como se comportan los rusos. No hay objetivos civiles en donde caen los misiles.

- Es evidente que aun así siempre se producirán dalos colaterales pues los ucros colocan su armamento DELIBERADAMENTE junto a zonas residenciales. Aun así el número de victimas civiles es muy escaso. Recuerdo la cifra de 1900 víctimas civiles, por supuesto muy lamentable, cuando se llevaban 3 meses de guerra. En Irak 600.000 muertos más 500.000 por hambre y no asistencia médica.

Y que hace el otro lado ?

- Bombardear de forma continuada e indiscriminada todo lo que esté a su alcance: Donetsk, Gorlovka y Lugansk. Los proyectiles sí caen en cualquier sitio de barrios residenciales.

- Hasta han bombardeado Kherson, motivo : que está al alcance de la artillería,nada más.

- Han bombardeado centrales nucleares, térmicas , presas.

O eres muy tonto o por el contrario lo sabes q es así y solo deseaa reventar o desviar el hilo.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Las presentadoras de A3, T5, TVE y La Sexta deberian recordar el destino de Rosa de Tokio, a ver si dejan de vomitar mentiras sobre Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

kryon dijo:


> Y así es como te das cuenta cuando un forista es una basura humana y sicópata.



No hay nada más basura humana y psicópata como aquél que quiere obligar a otros a "ser un paiz", comunistas y estatistas, la mierda mierda son


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Son como el puto ISIS los hijos de puta....

Qué luego en este "ilustrado" foro te lo van a justificar con dioses o distinta mierda, en función de lo que se haya fumado ese día....


----------



## delhierro (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Como se puede ver, hay tráfico pasando por el puente Antonov, el puente está intacto y funcionando, hasta ahora exclusivamente para los militares.
> 
> Esto demuestra que los Himar son inútiles contra tales estructuras.
> 
> ...




Rompen el plano pero rebotan en las vigas longitudinales, se vio claro en uno de los videos. Si le dan con muchos, impiden el paso pero no lo van a tumbar porque les falta fuerza. El problema es que los yanquis les pasen misiles más gordos, con el mismo sistema pueden lanzar 2 en lugar de 6 pero ·X3 de tamaño. Pero esos tienen mucho alcance son ya misiles bastante serios, y lso rusos podrian perder la paciencia.

De todas formas lo rusos han aprendido, cada vez derriban más en vuelo.


----------



## capitán almeida (28 Ago 2022)

Vaya tenemos al libertario alfonbrasas escandalizao por actos nazis de los rusos cuando calla como puta los de sus protegidos, la libertad individual debe de ser, por cierto que la principal libertad personal es la defensa propia,,,contra aquellos que te queman vivos, te prohiben hablar tu idioma o te dicen en tu puta casa que te tienes que ir en aras de algo más grande que ese "estado" que él sataniza, (la Renneinhet quizás alfonsín?)


----------



## Sony Crockett (28 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mucho orco destrozado en Kakhovka.
> 
> Podían estar felices en sus casas, en su país, pero fueron a matar y morir por los yates de Putin y sus amigos.



Supongo que tú incapacidad para entender algunas cosas viene de tu educación en la que das como dogma de fe incuestionable toda la propaganda que nos llega de los medios de nuestro país que es uno de los dos bandos de esta guerra.

Los rusos mueren por los yates de Putin según tu.

Te faltan conocimientos de esa sociedad, aparte de los intereses oligárquicos que pueda tener Rusia en Ucrania, también les mueve un componente emocional y estratégico en su intención de reincorporar a Ucrania a Rusia.

En cambio al señor Zelenski y sus secuaces solo les mueve sus yates y sus intereses, no existe el patriotismo en las élites Ucranianas, mandan a morir al pueblo tonto e ignorante que se ha creído sus discursos nacionalistas de vendedor de crecepelo , única y exclusivamente por sus intereses económicos, si pierden este guerra se tendrán que vender los yates, se acabarían sus fuentes de ingreso millonarias procedentes de la corrupción, no te quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Contraprogramemos pues:
Violaciones a menores en los móviles de ultranacionalistas ucranianos


----------



## pgas (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbiden dijo:


> Son como el puto ISIS los hijos de puta....




qué dices de ISIS, malnazío???










+++++










Мария Захарова


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Zakharova




t.me





*Emanuel en Japón*

_Lo que están haciendo ahora los embajadores de Estados Unidos en todo el mundo lo dejó claro en una entrevista con varias publicaciones, el jefe de la misión diplomática en Tokio, Rahm Emanuel. Según sus revelaciones, también se puede juzgar el contenido de las instrucciones que él y sus colegas reciben del Departamento de Estado.
Asi que:

1. Promoción de la "diplomacia comercial" al estilo americano (aquí no huele a comercio). Estamos hablando de una abierta politización e ideologización de las relaciones anteriormente puramente mercantiles y monetarias. El objetivo es romper los lazos económicos de sus satélites con China tanto como sea posible. Los pretextos no tienen que ir muy lejos: "Estados Unidos y Japón estarán más dispuestos a hacer negocios entre ellos y con países igualmente seguros y estables en medio de los temores causados por la pandemia de COVID, la guerra en Ucrania y la coerción económica por parte de China". ."

2. Reforzar la "diplomacia comercial" con coacción y amenazas. Emanuel no oculta cómo está logrando un "gran cambio de mentalidad" entre los líderes empresariales japoneses. Si antes la política de Estado y las decisiones empresariales estaban determinadas por “costo y eficiencia”, ahora lo son por “estabilidad y sostenibilidad”. ¿Olvidó cómo encaja todo en el concepto de "liberalismo"?
El estadounidense declara con orgullo que los japoneses ya están "dispuestos a pagar más para evitar sanciones e inestabilidad". De hecho, estamos hablando de un chantaje banal: así es como ahora se están atrayendo inversiones japonesas multimillonarias en proyectos de investigación, tecnología y producción estratégica en los Estados Unidos (baterías para vehículos eléctricos, semiconductores, pequeños reactores nucleares modulares, etc.). ).

3. Fomentar la militarización y la aparición de nuevos focos de tensión. Emanuel elogia la propuesta del primer ministro japonés, Fumio Kishida, de aumentar significativamente tanto el presupuesto de defensa del país como su potencial militar en todas las formas posibles. Más temprano, el jefe de Gobierno admitió la posibilidad de realizar ataques preventivos contra bases enemigas como parte de la revisión de la estrategia de defensa nacional. En lugar de frenar tales sentimientos revanchistas de la élite de Tokio, Washington, por boca de su embajador, empuja abiertamente a Japón a abandonar por completo las restricciones en la esfera militar, que están consagradas en la Constitución del país: “Para crédito del Primer Ministro, él “miró a la vuelta de la esquina” y entendió lo que estaba pasando en esta región y en el mundo, Japón necesitaba actuar de una manera que no había hecho en el pasado”.

Esa es toda la "diplomacia" estadounidense hoy: iniciar focos de tensión en todo el mundo, presentar a los Estados Unidos como garante e isla de estabilidad, extraer recursos y tecnologías críticos de los satélites, exponerlos al primer ataque de represalia._


casualmente es alubio de pura cepa


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Vaya tenemos al libertario alfonbrasas escandalizao por actos nazis de los rusos cuando calla como puta los de sus protegidos, la libertad individual debe de ser, por cierto que la principal libertad personal es la defensa propia,,,contra aquellos que te queman vivos, te prohiben hablar tu idioma o te dicen en tu puta casa que te tienes que ir en aras de algo más grande que ese "estado" que él sataniza, (la Renneinhet quizás alfonsín?)



Opino sobre lo que veo, como lo hice en su momento con lo horrible que se ha hecho en el otro bando (cosa que yo en ningún momento he negado, que lo "olvidas" siempre).

En fin, si justificas un acto así te vuelve completamente reprobable, te vuelve exactamente como lo que quieres "destruir", que basicamente se basa en lo mismo que tú, con la única diferencia de tener el control, ni más ni menos.

Que te "prohíban hablar tu idioma", que es algo que tiene muuuuchos matices y que estaría bien hacer un análisis serio, no justifica una vida humana, un idioma son palabras inventadas, no es nada taaaan importante....

Vamos, yo no mataría a nadie porque me diga que tengo que hablare n inglés para comunicarme, si tú si lo harías, el problema, amigo...no lo tengo yo....

Por cierto, yo no sé si te habrás enterado, pero....ahora mismo es Rusia quien está obligando a la gente a formar parte de un estado, prohibiendo pasaportes para que la gente tenga que pedir el pasaporte ruso para hacer las cosas, por ejemplo, o promoviendo referemdums en zonas de guerra, con gente con miedo y huidos por la situación, pero....

No tengo por qué justificar mis opiniones, de hecho, son las que son, opino en cuanto a lo que veo y, por supuesto que creo en la libertad individual como destino único, de hecho, yo no le voy a nadie por la calle para decirle lo que tiene que hacer o como tiene que hablar...


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Te faltan conocimientos de esa sociedad, aparte de los intereses oligárquicos que pueda tener Rusia en Ucrania, también les mueve un componente emocional y estratégico en su intención de reincorporar a Ucrania a Rusia.



Ya, pero es que la sociedad ucraniana NO QUIERE

Ese componente emocional es absurdo, porque está basado en algo que deben "sufrir otros por la gracia divina". Los rusos no son personas distintas de un español, por ejemplo, tienen dos brazos, dos piernas y los mismos problemas comunes. La gran diferencia es el nacionalismo inculcado, que es eso, inculcado, y como todo nacionalismo, tiende a lo que estamos viendo, a algo peligroso

Un "componente emocional" serían gestos de acercamiento a lo que llaman "pueblos hermanos", negociaciones en base a la libertad, pero no esto, no meter un puto tanque y lanzar misilazos, eso es de ser un hijo de la gran puta, en Rusia, en China, en Madagascar y en Marte


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)

_Irina _
_Forwarded from el OJO en
* Rusia gana terreno en la guerra de información contra Ucrania.*

Según el medio japonés Nikkei Asia, *los datos de las redes sociales muestran que Moscú está ganando partidarios en los países occidentales.*

En febrero, muchos internautas en Occidente mostraban más interés en las publicaciones de Twitter a favor de Ucrania que en los tuits a favor de Rusia, pero ahora son más receptivos a las voces a favor de Moscú a medida que aumenta el temor a la inflación y "Moscú aumenta la propaganda".

La situación comenzó a cambiar a favor de Rusia en mayo-junio: los tuits rusos comenzaron a recibir más retuits y el número de retuits de mensajes a favor de Ucrania comenzó a disminuir.

*✍* "Algunos expertos afirman que el público occidental se siente 'cansado' de la prolongada guerra en Ucrania, transfiriendo sus temores a la inflación por la agresión rusa", señala el artículo.

"Rusia ha comenzado a decirle a la gente en Occidente que el apoyo militar de sus Gobiernos a Ucrania y las sanciones contra Rusia están perjudicando sus vidas", dijo Takahisa Kawaguchi, consultor jefe de Tokio Marine dR, una empresa de gestión de riesgos con sede en Tokio.

*Las reacciones favorables a las publicaciones prorrusas se han vuelto más numerosas a medida que el interés en la guerra comenzó a decaer en todo el mundo.*_


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, pero es que la sociedad ucraniana NO QUIERE
> 
> Ese componente emocional es absurdo, porque está basado en algo que deben "sufrir otros por la gracia divina". Los rusos no son personas distintas de un español, por ejemplo, tienen dos brazos, dos piernas y los mismos problemas comunes. La gran diferencia es el nacionalismo inculcado, que es eso, inculcado, y como todo nacionalismo, tiende a lo que estamos viendo, a algo peligroso
> 
> Un "componente emocional" serían gestos de acercamiento a lo que llaman "pueblos hermanos", negociaciones en base a la libertad, pero no esto, no meter un puto tanque y lanzar misilazos, eso es de ser un hijo de la gran puta, en Rusia, en China, en Madagascar y en Marte



La sociedad ucraniana no incluye los territorios del Dnieper hacia el este.
En 1922 Lenin cedió la region de Krivoy Rog Taurida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania.
En 1954 Kruvchev cedió la región de Crimea a la misma república.
en 1991 al desaparecer dicha república, ambas cesiones decayeron, debiendo ser reintegradas a su origen, Rusia, las poblaciones pidieron tal retrocesión pero las autoridades banderistas se negaron, cuando los banderistas comenzaron el exterminio, dichas regiones se reintegrados a Rusia manu militari, en defensa propia.
Es usted un simple.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Ago 2022)

Algo así no lo emitirán en la 1. A partir del minuto 7:35.

*26.08.2022

Jugada Crítica 26-08: Conflicto Ucrania-Rusia, efecto dominó e injerencia de ultramar*


Spoiler


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, pero es que la sociedad ucraniana NO QUIERE



Las sociedades no existen, solo existen agrupaciones de individuos. Parece mentira que tu, especialmente tu, aun no lo sepas.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La sociedad ucraniana no incluye los territorios del Dnieper hacia el este.
> En 1922 Lenin cedió la region de Krivoy Rog Taurida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania.
> En 1954 Kruvchev cedió la región de Crimea a la misma república.
> en 1991 al desaparecer dicha república, ambas cesiones decayeron, debiendo ser reintegradas a su origen, Rusia, las poblaciones pidieron tal retrocesión pero las autoridades banderista se negaron, cuando los banderistas comenzaron el exterminio, dichas regiones se reintegradon a Rusia manu militari, en defensa propia.
> Es usted un simple.



Todo eso es historia, eso no lo puedes "revertir" por la fuerza, como tampoco España puede mandar tropas a México con la intención de "recuperarlo"...no tiene ningún sentido...
Y si en el mundo se va a "jugar a eso", vamos a tener TODOS, un grave problema

La sociedad ucraniana es lo que piense CADA UNA de las personas que han nacido en Ucrania, todos los problemas, todas las situaciones no se hacen por la fuerza...

Pero como eres "comunista", lo de hablar y lo de respetar al que piensa diferente no lo entiendes...es lo que tiene ser fascista....


----------



## vil. (28 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Ex funcionario 'Reagan' de la Casa Blanca alaba el concepto de "Tantear y fijar" que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han aplicado en Ucrania.*
> 26-08-2022 - 16:42
> Oksana Volgina
> Мэр Горловки сообщил о двух раненых жителях в результате удара украинских войск
> ...



Yo no soy un experto militar, vaya esto por delante, pero con todo no estoy para nada de acuerdo con esta visión que tiene demasiado de fantasiosa y poco de realista.

Primero los rusos actuaron en cierto sentido de manera lo más práctica posible y en la línea de lo que hicieron y siguen haciendo en Siria, nada nuevo en el horizonte por tanto, pero aún más incluso alguno que como yo no es experto en materia militar dijimos que más o menos sucedería, no hacía falta ser un gran genio para saberlo...

Segundo "occidente" o más bien los OTANISTAS planificaron una operación dónde cada una de sus ideas pivotaba en circunstancias ABSURDAS como se ha ido viendo y se sigue viendo, circunstancias que mayormente PRESUPONÍAN que sucedería tal o cual cosa y.... y... y... no dieron ni una, cierto que algo de mérito tendrán los rusos, pero sobre todo lo que ha habido es demérito de la OTAN, una planifciación DESASTROSA cuyas bases ni eran ciertas, ni coherentes como se ha ido viendo.

El envío de material por poner un caso simple ha ido haciendose al albor de los acontecimientos, pero siempre por detrás de ellos, jamás se han anticipado y lo que es MÁS GRAVE han sido envíos muchas veces mal gestionados y a cuenta gotas, es aquí muy interesante ver proposiones como la del granos y como se pretendía muy posiblemnte convertir tales situaciones en potenciales rutas de abastecimiento, pero fue o más bien intentó ser una idea y una chapuza a destiempo y sin futuro o planificación medianamente seria, un desastre sin paliativos...

En la actualidad los rusos combaten contra un empecinamiento absurdo y sin sentido, donde con simples cañones se dedican a volatilizar al ejército Ucraniano, la táctica ucarniana y su finalidad es en REALIDAD desconocida o lo que es peor un sinsentido sin regla o gerencia alguna...

En realidad no hay, ni parece tenerse una estrategia mínimamente coherente, ni sobre el terreno, ni en ningún caso sobre la situación general... Rusia no sólo no está destruyendo de modo simple y sin complicaciones al ejército Ucraniano y a la OTAN, sino que además está destruyendo las bases económicas que sustentan el entramado militar, económico, civil y de poder que tiene el grueso la economía "occidental"... y NO, no es Rusia quíen está utilizando una estrategia tremenda y compleja o cosas similares.... es la ESTUPIDEZ y la falta de liderazgo, así como la incapacidad para poner sobre la mesa agilidad y capacidad por parte de los OTANISTAS quien está siendo EN SU MAYOR medida la responsable del desastre...

La irresponsabilidad OTAN es tal que ni uno de sus cargos ha caído, que ni uno de sus mandos ha sufrido el mínimo revés por la falta total de resultados prácticos... 

LIDERAZGO.

Nos lideran imbéciles en el mejor de los casos y tras de ellos un grupo de indigentes e incapaces que se parapetan en los primeros, cuando no son rehenes de ellos y el resultado es la ESTULTICIE frentea a la deblacle, la INSISTENCIA en la repetición de las mismas estrategias, como si a base de cabezazos el muro de hormigón armado fuese a caer...

Lo que está pasando con el gas es paradógico, alguno ya lo advertimos, acabarán teniendo que cortarnos el gas nuestros propios aliados, so pena de verse ellos sin capacidada alguna para generar ese gas o lo que es más terrible para mantener su propia industria en pié... ¿cómo se reponde frente a ello?, con IMPOTENCIA, medidas que apenas y salvo para la galería no aportan nada, las empresas de fertilizantes ,por poner un caso poco van a conseguir conquer se baje la tempertaratura de la calefacción o las luces de los comercios se apaguen.... 

El TITANIC se hunde y el capitán está tranquilizando a los pasajeros y tripulación, obligados a permanecer en cubierta firmes y sin moverse, mientras da un muy largo discurso sobre el maravilloso tiempo que hará para darse un chapuzón en esas aguas y a esas horas, a la par miembros de la tripulación están casi obligando a firmar a quienes abandonen el barco RENUNCIAS al reintegro de lo pagado si abandonan el barco, algunos otros de esos miembros garrote en mano están imponiendo ORDEN a quienes intentan hacer frente a la situación y actuando según ellos con pánico que transmiten al resto : criminal...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Las sociedades no existen, solo existen agrupaciones de individuos. Parece mentira que tu, especialmente tu, aun no lo sepas.




En otro sentido, nuestras opiniones, vamos a poner que estamos en la Península, y las opiniones de la pobre gente que vive cerca de la central de Zaporiyia, por poner otro ejemplo, importan lo mismo, es decir, una santísima mierda. Nada de las opiniones de unos y de otros va a influir en el transcurso de los acontecimientos.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Las sociedades no existen, solo existen agrupaciones de individuos. Parece mentira que tu, especialmente tu, aun no lo sepas.



Vete a Kyiv y pregúntalo


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)

_En Polonia, donde el carbón es el rey, decenas de personas hacen cola en la mina de carbón de Lubelski Wegiel Bogdanka, esperando durante días y noches para abastecerse de combustible para calefacción.

Para la "libertad y la democracia" de Ucrania "vale la pena"

Sigue enviando miles de millones a Ucrania....

Se acerca el invierno ⏳❄_


----------



## ROBOTECH (28 Ago 2022)

Que nadie se pierda este hilo que hay en el principal...






BOOOOOOOOOOOM Secretaria del consejero a la energia de Biden (JENNIFER GRANHOLM) aconseja via circular interna parar el envio de gas liquado A EUROPA


En una carta filtrada a The Wall Street Journal, la secretaria de Energía de Biden, Jennifer Granholm, pide a los gigantes energéticos estadounidenses que dejen de exportar a Europa. Después de empujar a los europeos al sacrificio, los defraudaron...




www.burbuja.info








alfonbass dijo:


> Vete a Kyiv y pregúntalo


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

Llevar a Putin a juicio   


FIRMA LA PETICIÓN

A los líderes mundiales:
Como ciudadanos de todo el mundo, le pedimos urgentemente que responsabilice personalmente a Putin y sus cómplices por su invasión ilegal de Ucrania mediante la creación de un nuevo Tribunal Especial para el castigo del crimen de agresión. También le pedimos que apoye plenamente la investigación por separado de la Corte Penal Internacional sobre presuntos crímenes de guerra y crímenes de lesa humanidad en Ucrania. Nunca habrá paz sin rendición de cuentas: contamos contigo.

https://secure.avaaz.org/campaign/en...ute_putin_loc/


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Llevar a Putin a juicio
> 
> 
> FIRMA LA PETICIÓN
> ...



¿Y los presidentes americanos serán también encausados por idénticas razones??
(Le recuerdo que este "juego"lo inventó accidente hace bastante tiempo)


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Y los presidentes americanos serán también encausados por idénticas razones??
> (Le recuerdo que este "juego"lo inventó accidente hace bastante tiempo)



De acuerdo ,pero la actualidad es esta invasion.


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De acuerdo ,pero la actualidad es esta invasion.



Entonces lo de Siria, Iraq, Libia, Kosovo, Yemen, Somalia... ¿ya esta todo finiquitado?


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Entonces lo de Siria, Iraq, Libia... ¿ya esta todo finiquitado?



De esas ni Dios se acuerda.


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De esas ni Dios se acuerda.



Definición de cinismo


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Entonces lo de Siria, Iraq, Libia, Kosovo, Yemen... ¿ya esta todo finiquitado?



Para la rata rejona, esas invasiones son invasiones SANAS, es el doblepensar. Son ciborgs, no les da para más.


----------



## Iskra (28 Ago 2022)

*HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, hace poco más de 28 años, un comando español del contingente militar de cascos azules destinado en Bosnia, perteneciente al Tercio “Alejandro Farnesio” de la Legión, se encuentra en la ciudad de Konjic a 40 kilómetros de Sarajevo con una masacre perpetrada por el grupo musulmán "pañuelos verdes", famosos en toda Bosnia por sanguinarios y despiadados.
En la guerra de Yugoslavia la prensa sólo hacía referencia a las masacres de ortodoxos contra musulmanes pero la realidad era que ambos bandos eran igual de crueles e inhumanos, como en todas las guerras.
El comando militar español, compuesto por 35 legionarios y mandado por un joven teniente Legionario llamado José Luis Monterde Maldonado, escucha, cerca de su posición, los gritos desesperados de unas 200 mujeres y niños huyendo de los musulmanes y unos 10 soldados croatas cubriendo la retirada de la población civil que, al ver los 5 o 6 vehículos blindados de la ONU, se refugian tras ellos. 
Los soldados croatas se rinden de inmediato e informan al teniente Monterde que si no les dan amparo, los van a degollar a todos. 
Los pañuelos verdes advierten a los españoles que si no entregan a los croatas, los pasarán a cuchillo a todos. 
Monterde consulta por radio a su alto mando militar de qué hacer y el alto mando le ordena que intente aguantar y negociar pero que, si no es posible, que entregue a las 200 mujeres y niños junto a los 10 soldados croatas a los musulmanes y que no miren atrás, a lo que el joven Teniente Monterde contesta: "de aquí no se mueve ni Dios…". 
Planta cara a los pañuelos verdes que al mirar a la cara al enemigo que tiene enfrente, se repliega y se marcha. 
Aquellas 210 vidas inocentes fueron salvadas y posteriormente, el portavoz en Sarajevo de las Fuerzas de Protección de la ONU para la antigua Yugoslavia, Barry Frewer, describió al teniente español y sus compañeros como "unos verdaderos héroes”.
En Croacia el día 1 de diciembre es celebrado como el Dia de los Inocentes de Konjic y se rinde homenaje a los soldados españoles que defendieron a esas personas.

Me encontré con esta historia(supongo que habrá muchas pero no se saben) porque entonces, como ahora, solo se publicitaba lo que que al imperio le interesaba.
También supongo que los veteranos del grupo recuerden el homenaje que los libaneses hacen a los soldados españoles vilmente asesinados por los sionistas con el silencio vergonzoso de los sucesivos gobiernos del régimen del 78.


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para la rata rejona, esas invasiones son invasiones SANAS, es el doblepensar. Son ciborgs, no les da para más.



Y para ti chinato de mierda esa invasion rusa es SANISIMA...se te vé el plumon a 1000 km...rata de cloaca......


----------



## Praktica (28 Ago 2022)

*Biolaboratorios estadounidenses de Ucrania - El fin de la historia*


https://topwar.ru/192839-amerikanskie-biolaboratorii-ukrainy-konec-istorii.html


1 de marzo de 2022
Tr. Yd+De.

*Peligro biológico ‘en Ucraniano’*

Uno de los componentes más importantes de los programas de ‘intercambio’ de Ucrania con la infraestructura de la OTAN’ fue el despliegue de los llamados _*laboratorios de referencia*_ del Pentágono en el territorio del país. De acuerdo con los documentos de estos programas ‘deep’, nada está prohibido en tales instituciones: el trabajo se realiza exclusivamente con fines de investigación y médicos. Es casi más simple, son una especie de *‘puntos de calibración’* que permiten examinar muestras de biomateriales en el sitio. De paso, se eliminan los problemas de transporte a los laboratorios principales. Pero eso es solo papel.

De hecho, *USA ya ha desplegado más de 400 de estas instalaciones por todo el mundo* *dedicadas al desarrollo de componentes de nuevas armas biológicas. El costo total del programa en veinte años ya ha superado los 100 mil millones de $. Al mismo tiempo, ninguno de esos laboratorio ha publicado trabajos científicos innovadores disponibles para el público. El programa involucra a unos 13.000 científicos militares, que trabajan con las cepas más peligrosas de virus para humanos y animales.

Al colocar biolabs fuera de las fronteras del país, los Estados Unidos se están deshaciendo del trabajo sucio en casa.* Eso, por lo menos. Los estadounidenses han estado d*esubicando laboratorios* rápidamente de la cuarta clase, la de de protección más alta (BSL-4) de la metrópoli. En ellos se trabaja con Ébola, Marburg y Lassa.

*La jugada es simple: los USA tienen estándares de bioseguridad muy estrictos que requieren equipos costosos y controles continuos. Fort Detrick, *en el que en un momento trabajaron los japoneses del *‘Escuadrón 731’,* ya ha sido advertido varias veces debido al i*ncumplimiento de normas de seguridad. Y en los países del ‘tercer mundo’ -en lenguaje del siglo XX-, las reglas y tolerancias son mucho más laxas o forzosamente leales.* Así, en el sur de *Kazajstán, el año pasado, se instaló un laboratorio central de referencia de la clase BSL-4, es decir, con Ébola y Marburg.* A* unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera rusa.* Sobre la base de esta lógica, *el territorio de Ucrania para los laboratorios de referencia es el mejor posible: en las inmediaciones de la parte más poblada de Rusia.

¿Coincidencia o patrón?

El Inicio de la operación de las tropas rusas en Ucrania coincidió con la puesta en marcha de dos laboratorios de referencia cerca de Odessa y Kiev. Más concretamente, su puesta en marcha fallida.* Estos no son los únicos *Centros de I**nvestigación del Pentágono en Ucrania. En total, en territorio Ucraniano, hay al menos 15 laboratorios biológicos especializados en el trabajo con virus particularmente peligrosos. Y han existido durante 20 años.

Los ucranianos afirman que la ‘ayuda biológica’ estadounidense les permite combatir eficazmente las enfermedades infecciosas*, aume*ntando la resistencia colectiva de la población a los bioagentes. Esta tesis resulta especialmente ridícula* en el contexto de una incidencia relativamente alta de ‘Covid-19’ en la población de Ucrania. En toda lógica, estos laboratorios importados, de alta calidad, con personal profesional los tendrían que heber respondondio rápidamente a la ‘pandemia’ y proporcionar protección a la población local.

A pesar de la indiferencia total para la protección de la población de Ucrania, a* fines de febrero de 2022 deberían haber estado en plena preparación para el combate dos biolaboratorios más. Que, según los anfitriones estadounidenses, ‘proporcionarán ‘seguridad alimentaria, protección del consumidor y almacenamiento seguro de patógenos y toxinas amenazantes para evitar que caigan en las manos equivocadas*,* y al hacerlo, se pueden realizar investigaciones pacíficas y desarrollar vacunas’.* Es fácil adivinar la ‘aceleración febril’ del programa en Febrero, que requiere una preparación logística previa compleja y larga. Iba a ‘escalar’ muchos enteros la tensión en la zonza. En Febrero o Marzo.

Según los autores de la publicación británica *The Expose, *l*a operación militar ruso tendría entre otras, como referencia la destrucción de esa infraestructura biológica en Ucrania.

Parece una suposición débil, pues la eliminación de estos laboratorios es un objetivo bastante serio para la atención de las fuerzas especiales rusas y, previa, de los servicios de información y contrainformación. *Ya Putin en 2017-2018 expresó preocupación por el peligro del desarrollo de armas biológicas en Ucrania, dejando clara su constancia y trabajo de réplica. *Las sensacionales afirmaciones de Zelensky sobre el deseo de obtener armas nucleares cubre todo de una oportuna niebla.*

*Todo lo más peligroso en el microcosmos

Para combatir los ‘patógenos particularmente peligrosos’, que por alguna razón se concentraron cerca de Odessa y Kiev, los estadounidenses asignaron aproximadamente 3,6 millones de dólares.* Los documentos *se firmaron en julio del año pasado, con un plazo de ejecución justo a final de este Febrero. Al mismo tiempo, los edificios de los laboratorios se construyeron hace tres años, pero hasta el verano pasado estaban inactivos. Cómo consta** en el contrato:*

‘*Ambas instalaciones son propiedad del gobierno de Ucrania y están bajo su protección, pero ninguna de ellas realiza actualmente un trabajo biológico activo*, ya que *DTRA* (Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas Militares del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos) *pidió a las autoridades ucranianas que no inicien el trabajo hasta que se complete la ocupación y el trabajo final’.*

La solicitud de los estadounidenses no era baladí. El año pasado, *un empleado del Instituto Estatal de Investigación y Control de Biotecnología y Cepas de Ucrania sacó tubos de ensayo con una cepa de la enfermedad aviar de Newcastle. Según la Fiscalía General de Ucrania, el empleado intentó vender más muestras biológicas. No está claro, sin embargo, a quién, pero, al parecer, en Ucrania se ha desarrollado el mercado negro de tales productos. *Un empleado del Instituto almacenó tubos de ensayo con agentes causantes de una enfermedad peligrosa en su propio refrigerador.

*En la historia reciente de Ucrania existe un paralelismo directamente proporcional: cuántos más laboratorios ‘de referencia’ hay en el país, más a menudo se observan brotes de enfermedades que no se encontraban anteriormente en Ucrania. En 2016, cerca de Kharkov, varias docenas de soldados murieron de gripe porcina, *cuyas cepas también forman parte de la ‘colección de oro’ de los laboratorios biológicos. *Tres años más tarde, en la región de Donetsk, el ejército Ucraniano sufrió una infección que se parecía mucho a la peste. *Rusia tuvo que establecer un cordón sanitario en la frontera.

*Una de las razones de la construcción de nuevos laboratorios podría ser la investigación biogenética por parte de los estadounidenses.* Y esta no es una lista completa de incidentes médicos que surgieron en Ucrania sin razones obvias. ¿Se puede suponer que los estadounidenses están probando armas biológicas en ucranianos? *¿Típicamente en una genética ‘eslava’?*

Es suficiente recordar el *programa a largo plazo de infectar deliberadamente a sus propios ciudadanos con infecciones peligrosas. Por ejemplo, el incidente Sea-Spray, que data de 1950, cuando los estadounidenses rociaron las bacterias Serratia Marcescens y Bacillus Globigii sobre San Francisco.* *Por supuesto, por el grado de peligro, esto no es ántrax, y los microbios fueron seleccionados solo por la reacción específica del paciente, lo que permite determinar inequívocamente el rango de propagación de la infección. *Naturalmente, este tipo de investigación en los Estados Unidos está prohibida y estrictamente controlada. Pero *en las esferas internacionales (ONU, OMS...) , aparentemente, este ‘interés científico’ de los estadounidenses se trata con ‘comprensión’.*

Hay muchas razones para creer que, como parte del programa de reducción de amenazas biológicas, *el Pentágono coordina la creación de etnocidos biológicos.* *En Rusia, ya se han registrado casos de exportación de muestras de biomateriales de traficantes a expertos extranjeros. En teoría, esto permitirá inferir cepas de virus a las que el sistema inmunológico de los pueblos individuales no será específico, es decir, inútil. El biomaterial genético recolectado de una gran muestra de personas de la misma nacionalidad podría ser la base para la síntesis de toxinas a las que otras etnias serían menos susceptibles.* Después de todo, los $ 100 mil millones gastados en el programa por los contribuyentes estadounidenses no deberían haberse desperdiciado.

*Los laboratorios de referencia en Ucrania parecen haber llegado a su fin. *Los estadounidenses eliminaron la información sobre la presencia del sitio web oficial de la Embajada el 26 de febrero, unas pocas docenas de horas después del Inicio de la operación militar rusa. *No se sabe si ocultar esta información fue un intento de cubrir las huellas, o si los estadounidenses realmente destruyeron físicamente los biolaboratorios antes de irse.*


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso pensé en un principio; pero si te fijas bien, pasa por encima. El vídeo está tomado desde una posición más alta y por eso parece que pasa por debajo; pero si te fijas, la torre eléctrica que está más al fondo, está más baja.



De todas formas es una pasada. 
Se necesita muchas horas de vuelo.


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> *Definición de cinismo.*



Doctrina filosófica fundada por Antístenes (siglo V a. C.) que se caracteriza por el rechazo de los convencionalismos sociales y de la moral comúnmente admitida.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Falta "Vuestras..."


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

Joder con el siglo XIV...


----------



## Discordante (28 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Sobre la hipocresía de la contaminación por países: Merece la pena verlo



El problema de Rallo es que sabe que el cambio climatico es en gran medida una tonteria pero no puede decirlo porque seria su muerte publica.

Por lo que busca otra forma de lograr que la locura climatica tenga un freno intelectual. En este caso dejar patente que una reduccion de CO2 real es imposible sin destruir la civilizacion. Y si bien puede que algunos paises terriblemente enfermos, como los de occidente, esten "dispuestos" a suicidarse eso no ocurre en el resto del mundo que no arrastra el marxismo cultural de trauma preadolescente.

Esos paises obviamente haran lo que tengan que hacer para mantener el poder y eso pasa por dar buenos niveles de vida a sus ciudadanos y para eso necesitas productivida alta que genera altas emisiones de CO2 por lo que al menos en el corto plazo el suicidio de occidente no va a servir para nada porque el 90% de la poblacion del planeta van a seguir aumentando sus emisiones y deshacer cualquier cambio que provoque el suicidio de occidente. De hecho ya ha ocurrido. China produce un 20% mas CO2 per capita que europa, que tambien tiene superavit comercial y por tanto "importa produccion de CO2" (como dirian los idiotas,) y en el total acumulado de la historia tambien la ha superado y a EEUU tambien o esta apunto.

La cuestion es que una economia para ser prospera y generar poco impacto medioambiental necesita una productividad ingente. Productividad que no aparece de la nada. Es escalar, primero pasas por fases poco productivas y muy contaminantes y con suerte acabas en fases hiperproductivas con un impacto mucho menor (aunque no 0 porque eso es imposible por mucho que se empeñen los infantes intelectuales que viven en los mundo de yupi).

Esa fase es en la que estaba entrando occidente a finales del siglo XX. Economias hiperproductivas con "poco" impacto medioambiental (IM apartir de ahora). Y ahi es donde se fue a la mierda. Porque el hecho de detener ese poco impacto medioambiental (por puro afan de lograr el voto de una parte de la poblacion muy pudiente que habia pasado a preocuparse de estupideces absolutas y sin sentido) destruyo la productividad de esas economias sacandoles de la fasa de hiperproductividad con "poco" IM y devolviendolas a sistemas menos eficientes y con mas IM.

En resumen. Por extraño que parezca es necesario que atravesemos una epoca de enorme IM para alcanzar una posicion de hiperproductividad con poco IM. Y para eso es necesario permitir ese IM. Negarlo va generar mas problemas ademas de la "tontada" de conllevar una productividad mucho menor = mas pobreza.

Y claro esto es dificil de explicar a las masas de subnormales adocentados que hemos parido en occidente en las ultimas decadas en las que estabamos entrando en esa fase de hiperproductividad y por tanto tiene que buscar un argumento alternativo. Pero ese argumento alternativo es mucho mas endeble y poco realista por lo que partes de el son facilmente atacables.

La condena de ser inteligente rodeado de subnormales es que la unica forma de que no te aplasten mientras tratas de elevarles de su condicion es bajar un poco a su nivel (argumentar como ellos y aceptando ciertos puntos de partida que son ridiculos).


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

Como la vida misma:


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como la vida misma:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171350



Buenísimo! la civilización occidental depende del rechazo de la invasión comunista.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falta "Vuestras..."



a el, en el fondo, se la suda royalmente.....


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

Incendiaron el BMW X6 perteneciente a Yevgeny Sekretarev, Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, en el departamento de censura, que está involucrado en las persecuciones de los rusos contra la guerra.


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Ago 2022)

> Colaboracionista encontrado ahorcado en Zaporizhia Oblast Andriy Ryzhkov, un colaborador ruso y ex guardia fronterizo ucraniano, fue encontrado ahorcado en Mikhailovka tomada por tropas rusas el 27 de agosto, informa Ukrinform, citando a la Administración Militar Regional de Zaporizhia. Ryzhkov fue nombrado por Rusia como el llamado "jefe de policía" en la ciudad, pero no se dio más información.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Incendiaron el BMW X6 perteneciente a Yevgeny Sekretarev, Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, en el departamento de censura, que está involucrado en las persecuciones de los rusos contra la guerra.



¿Y no iba en Volga o Lada? Echando pestes contra occidente pero monto coche occidental. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

Un empresario ruso cubrió su tienda con los nombres de ciudades ucranianas que han sido bombardeadas por las fuerzas rusas. Ahora podría enfrentar hasta cinco años de prisión.


----------



## Iskra (28 Ago 2022)

*El filósofo ruso Duguin predijo el colapso de Ucrania*

Cuando se celebraron las elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania en 2010, los periodistas preguntaron al filósofo ruso Alexánder Duguin quién las ganaría.

Ya entonces argumentó que Ucrania como Estado había fracasado. Según el filósofo, desde el principio el territorio ucraniano estuvo formalmente dividido por criterios lingüísticos, étnicos y confesionales. Cualquier Estado con esa construcción no podría desarrollarse ni existir con normalidad. "La desintegración de Ucrania es inevitable", sostuvo Duguin.

*¡Suscríbete! *@elOJOen

Venía de telegram con un vídeo, pero desisto. Si lo descargo pesa mucho para el foto y desde el móvil no sé si hay enlace. En todo caso, ahí tienen otro canal de telegram
Otro bastante bueno que recomiendo es Wofnon


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania acusa a los "invasores rusos" de Zaporiyia de poner en peligro a Europa: "Utilizan la central como una base militar"*
El ministro de Exteriores de *Ucrania*, *Dmitro Kuleba*, ha acusado este domingo a los "invasores rusos" de "poner en peligro a todo el continente" con su ocupación de la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* y ha instado a *Rusia* a retirar a sus tropas del complejo atómico.

Las tropas rusas han convertido *Zaporiyia* "en una base militar", afirmó el titular de Exteriores, a través de su cuenta en Twitter, donde insiste en que los soldados "invasores" no tienen nada que hacer en ese lugar, por lo que deben irse.

La seguridad nuclear "es tarea prioritaria para *Ucrania*", asegura Kuleba, que recuerda el "trágico pasado" de su país, en alusión al accidente en la central de Chernóbil. La ocupación militar actual "poner en peligro a todo el continente", insiste, en relación a los ataques que se suceden sobre la región, de los que *Kiev* acusa a *Moscú*. Informa Efe


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Y no iba en Volga o Lada? Echando pestes contra occidente pero monto coche occidental.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Fabricado con energía rusa?

Vaya cara la de los globalistas


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Dios no existe, pero si existiera no dudes que se la traería floja lo que hagamos o dejemos de hacer nosotros ....



Tu por si acaso pediras confesion y la extremauncion antes de chafar la oreja, como sois los rojeliers !!!.




PD- Puedes tocar el viento, ves la radiacion de Chernobil, hueles la santidad, saboreas el agua ???, no te esfuerces tienes un cromosoma de mas.


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Como se puede ver, hay tráfico pasando por el puente Antonov, el puente está intacto y funcionando, hasta ahora exclusivamente para los militares.
> 
> Esto demuestra que los Himar son inútiles contra tales estructuras.
> 
> ...



Totalmente en desacuerdo con el análisis.
Ucrania no ha soltado 50 millones de dólares, somos nosotros, la UE, gobiernos de la OTAN, quienes pagamos la fiesta.
Y USA seguirá quemando armamento y haciendo caja, independientemente de su efectividad, mientras paguemos la factura.


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

*Los 603 santos inocentes de la guerra de Putin.*





Para recordar a los niños caídos durante la guerra, en la ciudad de Lviv, llenaron autobuses escolares sentando peluches en los asientos. «La excursión que nunca tendrá lugar», la llamaron. En Leópolis plantaron carritos de bebé en la plaza central. Velas, cruces, fotos y más peluches ocupan espacios en plazas y puentes de toda Ucrania, pero también de Alemania, Finlandia, o España. Al cierre de esta edición, la Fiscalía General de Ucrania había registrado 377 menores fallecidos. La Policía *226 desaparecidos*, que o bien han fallecido, han caído en manos de mafias o se encuentran en manos de la Federación Rusa.









Los 603 santos inocentes de la guerra de Putin


Para recordar a los niños caídos durante la guerra, en la ciudad de Lviv, llenaron autobuses escolares sentando peluches en los asientos. «La excursión que nunca tendrá...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Fabricado con energía rusa?
> 
> Vaya cara la de los globalistas



Con energía rusa dice el mongolo....
Joder, es que sois la puta definición de CINISMO


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

*Alemania promete más ayuda militar a Ucrania en una guerra "que durará años"*
La ministra alemana de Exteriores, la verde *Annalena Baerbock*, ha ratificado este sábado que su país seguirá prestando a *Ucrania *ayuda militar, incluidos suministros de armamento pesado, ante una *guerra* que, ha advertido, "se prolongará aún años".

"Para mí está claro que *Ucrania *defiende nuestra libertad y nuestro orden pacífico, por lo que seguiremos apoyándole financiera y militarmente por tanto tiempo como sea necesario", ha afirmado la titular de Exteriores del gobierno de *Olaf Scholz*, en declaraciones al dominical del popular diario _Bild_.

El mundo debe asumir "que esta *guerra *se prolongará aún años", ya que "lamentablemente, el gobierno ruso tiene la idea fija de doblegar a *Ucrania *y su pueblo", añade. Baerbock, como su correligionario y ministro de Economía, *Robert Habeck*, defendía la línea más crítica frente a Moscú desde antes de formarse el tripartito entre socialdemócratas, verdes y liberales de Scholz. Informa Efe


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## pgas (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con energía rusa dice el mongolo....
> Joder, es que sois la puta definición de CINISMO




tú eres la puta definición de ridículo y tontolculo 

BMW ensamblaba coches en Rusia y estaba haciendo una planta en Kaliningrado para fabricarlos 

_BMW's decision to put the brakes on car production in Russia comes only a couple of weeks after the German marque renewed its partnership with Avtotor until 2028. The factory located in Kaliningrad will be upgraded to accommodate a full production cycle rather than just SKD kits for the best-selling models in the country: 5 Series, X5, X6, and X7._


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con energía rusa dice el mongolo....
> Joder, es que sois la puta definición de* CINISMO*



Eso decia antes el chinato de mierda.......cuando es el tio mas cinico que hay en el foro.


----------



## kraker (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania promete más ayuda militar a Ucrania en una guerra "que durará años"*
> La ministra alemana de Exteriores, la verde *Annalena Baerbock*, ha ratificado este sábado que su país seguirá prestando a *Ucrania *ayuda militar, incluidos suministros de armamento pesado, ante una *guerra* que, ha advertido, "se prolongará aún años".
> 
> "Para mí está claro que *Ucrania *defiende nuestra libertad y nuestro orden pacífico, por lo que seguiremos apoyándole financiera y militarmente por tanto tiempo como sea necesario", ha afirmado la titular de Exteriores del gobierno de *Olaf Scholz*, en declaraciones al dominical del popular diario _Bild_.
> ...



hasta que llegue el invierno tendrán ayuda militar de Europa, después ya se están olvidando de ellos. El gas es el gas


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

El insulto que usan los ucranianos para referirse a los rusos, *"vushniks", *que significa literalmente ???. @Alabama Anon


----------



## HDR (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (28 Ago 2022)

*¿Quién está bombardeando la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia?*





DE PORTFOLIO ARMOR
SÁBADO, 27 AGO 2022 - 23:46
_La central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia/Wikipedia _


Se disparan las alarmas por el nuevo bombardeo de la planta nuclear de Ucrania

*Lo que no se dice*

Esta semana, el presidente ucraniano Zelensky afirmó que la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, que ha sido controlada por las tropas rusas desde el 28 de febrero, fue cerrada debido al bombardeo de los rusos.



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en su actualización más reciente sobre el progreso de su "operación militar especial" en Ucrania, afirma que los ucranianos han estado bombardeando la planta, con artillería suministrada por Estados Unidos, y Rusia dice que dio pruebas de que los ucranianos han estado bombardeando la planta a la ONU esta semana.





_Captura de pantalla de la cuenta de Telegram en inglés del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia._

Esto suena como el tipo de acusación que Estados Unidos se apresuraría a refutar: que las armas que le hemos suministrado al gobierno ucraniano se están utilizando para arriesgarse a un desastre nuclear. ¿Por qué no lo han hecho?

*Un periodista finalmente hace la pregunta*

Durante una sesión informativa especial en línea el jueves con la embajadora de EE. UU., Denise Jenkins, el subsecretario de Control de Armas y Seguridad Internacional del Departamento de Estado, Dmitry Kirsanov, de la agencia de noticias TASS de Rusia, le preguntó quién estaba bombardeando la planta. Aquí está la parte relevante de la transcripción.



> *MODERADOR:* Gracias, señora. La siguiente pregunta, nuevamente, a un periodista que levanta la mano de Dmitry Kirsanov, quien es de la Agencia de Noticias TASS.
> *PREGUNTA:* Hola. Gracias por hacer esto. ¿Puedes oírme bien?
> *MODERADOR:* Sí, te escuchamos.
> *EMBAJADOR JENKINS:* Sí.
> ...



Tenga en cuenta que Estados Unidos ha estado vigilando Ucrania a través de satélites y aviones desde antes de que Rusia invadiera. Uno pensaría que si los rusos estuvieran bombardeando la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhia (a pesar de tener sus tropas estacionadas allí) y acusando falsamente a los ucranianos de hacerlo, la embajadora Jenkins o uno de sus colegas se apresurarían a refutar a los rusos mostrando satélites. o los aviones de vigilancia recogieron evidencia de artillería golpeando la planta desde territorio controlado por Rusia.
*Por otro lado, si los ucranianos están bombardeando la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa con artillería suministrada por Estados Unidos, uno pensaría que alguien en el gobierno de los Estados Unidos les pediría que cortaran* . 
*En caso que te lo hayas perdido*
En nuestra publicación anterior, actualizamos el desempeño de nuestros principales nombres desde que agregamos un nuevo factor de selección de valores en junio. 

La versión corta es que nuestro nuevo factor ha mejorado el rendimiento al permitirnos mejores entradas en nombres volátiles, como *ProShares Ultra Bloomberg Natural Gas* ETF (BOIL). Por ejemplo, *nuestros diez nombres principales del 30 de junio subieron un 30,54 %* , en promedio, al cierre del viernes, *mientras que* el *SPDR S&P 500 Trust (SPY) subió un 7,44 %* durante el mismo período de tiempo.


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te contradices en el primer párrafo, dices que China no contamina, para luego decir que "contamina para Europa".....



Eres o muy caradura o idiota rematado. Lo más probable una mezcla de ambas cosas.


----------



## rejon (28 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania contabiliza 46.500 soldados de Rusia "eliminados" desde el inicio de la guerra.*
El *Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas* de *Ucrania* contabiliza unos 46.500 soldados enemigos "eliminados" desde el inicio de la *guerra con Rusia* el pasado 24 de febrero, y hasta el sábado 27 de agosto, informa la agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform.

Según datos de las autoridades militares ucranianas recogidos por Ukrinform, *Ucrania* ha destruido 1.939 tanques, 4.254 vehículos blindados de combate, 1.045 sistemas de artillería y 274 lanzacohetes múltiples del ejército de *Rusia*.

Además de 148 unidades de defensa aérea, 234 aviones, 202 helicópteros, 836 UAV tácticos y operativos, 196 misiles de crucero, 15 buques/lanchas, 3.165 vehículos de motor/camiones cisterna y 99 unidades de equipo especial.

Según las fuentes militares ucranianas *Rusia *ha sufrido "las mayores pérdidas en la dirección de Donetsk". Informa Efe


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (28 Ago 2022)

Detalles de la toma de Blagodatnoye en el frente Kherson-Mykolaiv llevada a cabo por fuerzas paracaidistas rusas.


----------



## HDR (28 Ago 2022)

La señales son claras. Toda la economía occidental es ficticia. Que nadie diga luego que "no se podía saber".


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Sobre la hipocresía de la contaminación por países: Merece la pena verlo



Muy bien expresado.

Y por cierto en el primer video también explica muy bien, aunque sea de pasada, el origen de la superioridad del llamado Primer Mundo sobre el Tercer Mundo, que por aquí tantos racistas supremacistas pretenden atribuir a razones genéticas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Ago 2022)

Estas sucesos demuestran que Rusia poquito a poco va cayendo en la degeneración y putrefacción de occidente, de momento son anecdóticos, pero si el estado ruso no actúa sin contemplaciones de unos años a no tardar se va a encontrar con una sociedad tan degenerada como la occidental, esto tiene que cortarlo de raíz.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eres o muy caradura o idiota rematado. Lo más probable una mezcla de ambas cosas.



No hombre no, no soy esas cosas, no ves que no soy mi comunista ni estatista?


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania contabiliza 46.500 soldados de Rusia "eliminados" desde el inicio de la guerra.*
> El *Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas* de *Ucrania* contabiliza unos 46.500 soldados enemigos "eliminados" desde el inicio de la *guerra con Rusia* el pasado 24 de febrero, y hasta el sábado 27 de agosto, informa la agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform.
> 
> Según datos de las autoridades militares ucranianas recogidos por Ukrinform, *Ucrania* ha destruido 1.939 tanques, 4.254 vehículos blindados de combate, 1.045 sistemas de artillería y 274 lanzacohetes múltiples del ejército de *Rusia*.
> ...



Revise usted esas cifras, ese número tan ridículamente bajo más bien se corresponde con el número de generales rusos muertos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estas sucesos demuestran que Rusia poquito a poco va cayendo en la degeneración y putrefacción de occidente, de momento son anecdóticos, pero si el estado ruso no actúa sin contemplaciones de unos años a no tardar se va a encontrar con una sociedad tan degenerada como la occidental, esto tiene que cortarlo de raíz.



de momento degeneración no creo, eso es una pelea de gatas borrachas


----------



## delhierro (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder con el siglo XIV...



Es lo que tiene el gobierno nazi de Kiev , pierde los territorios pero los destroza todo lo posible antes. No te preocupes habia videos de esos de Mariupol que cayo antes....¿ ahora no nos pones como estan mejorando ?


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La señales son claras. Toda la economía occidental es ficticia. Que nadie diga luego que "no se podía saber".



Joer ... menudo charlatán ....


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ago 2022)

noticias frescas del frente








El minuto a minuto de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 28 ago (SANA) Dos civiles muertos y otros 13 heridos por bombardeo ucraniano contra Donetsk




sana.sy





Esto es lo que pasará cuando rusia acabe con los putos nazis de kiev y su camarilla de terroristas, en siria meanwhile...








Localidad siria recupera su vida tras deshacerse del terrorismo (+ fotos) - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Hama, 28 ago (SANA) Los lugareños de la localidad de Suha en el este de la provincia siria de Hama,




sana.sy





Y siguen causando muertos, esto es lo que jalean los hijos de la gran puta de los sionazis del foro de mierda








Dos civiles muertos y otros 13 heridos por bombardeo ucraniano contra Donetsk - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Donetsk, 28 ago (SANA) El comando de las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk anunció que do




sana.sy





Al parecer la historia es calcada a la de hoy, hay que ducharse frio, lavar el culo con la mano (no hay papel higienico), etc...


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

Hace unos meses se comentaba, jocosamente, que Rusia podría marchar hasta Bruselas
por la autopista sin encontrar demasiada resistencia y no tardar mas de una quincena.
La cosa es que, a pesar de poder tener esa capacidad, los rusos tenían un plan aún mejor: 
incitar a la OTAN a que enviara su armamento a Ucrania, el lugar donde sería destruido,
que es lo que decidió hacer y está haciendo. Así, el riesgo de armas nucleares se elimina 
casi por completo y tachán.... Que no está nada mal.


----------



## España1 (28 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Aplaudimos todos a las 8 en el balcón y mitigamos la curva!!

No preocupes!!


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> de momento degeneración no creo, eso es una pelea de gatas borrachas



El hecho de que haya una comunidad LGTBI y no sea perseguida y eliminada por el gobierno es síntoma de degeneración, no hablo de matarlos obviamente, pero no deberían permitir que se exhibirán en público .


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La señales son claras. Toda la economía occidental es ficticia. Que nadie diga luego que "no se podía saber".




Una economía no real maquillada por la ingeniería financiera.
Una economía basada en importar bienes de China, para luego revenderlos n veces añadiendo un coeficiente de paso en cada transacción.

Los chinos ya no nos fían, y el euro se desploma.

Putin en realidad no nos ha hecho casi nada, simplemente ha sido "el viento" que mueve la cortina, y ha dejado ver a los mercados la realidad de la UE.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Llevar a Putin a juicio
> 
> 
> FIRMA LA PETICIÓN
> ...



Paso de gilipoleces


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (28 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
> EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, hace poco más de 28 años, un comando español del contingente militar de cascos azules destinado en Bosnia, perteneciente al Tercio “Alejandro Farnesio” de la Legión, se encuentra en la ciudad de Konjic a 40 kilómetros de Sarajevo con una masacre perpetrada por el grupo musulmán "pañuelos verdes", famosos en toda Bosnia por sanguinarios y despiadados.
> En la guerra de Yugoslavia la prensa sólo hacía referencia a las masacres de ortodoxos contra musulmanes pero la realidad era que ambos bandos eran igual de crueles e inhumanos, como en todas las guerras.
> El comando militar español, compuesto por 35 legionarios y mandado por un joven teniente Legionario llamado José Luis Monterde Maldonado, escucha, cerca de su posición, los gritos desesperados de unas 200 mujeres y niños huyendo de los musulmanes y unos 10 soldados croatas cubriendo la retirada de la población civil que, al ver los 5 o 6 vehículos blindados de la ONU, se refugian tras ellos.
> ...



Recuerdo que en el hilo de Siria se comentó el tema de los militares muertos, creo que de la brigada paracaidista, en el atentado de 2007 en el Líbano y que fue hezbollah los que consiguieron averiguar los autores del crimen. También se comentó que había un banderín de hezbollah entregado por ellos, como homenaje, en alguna vitrina de la brigada. Si hay alguien que seps más de esta historia, le agradecería que lo pusiera por aquí. No consigo encontrar esa información.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
> EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, hace poco más de 28 años, un comando español del contingente militar de cascos azules destinado en Bosnia, perteneciente al Tercio “Alejandro Farnesio” de la Legión, se encuentra en la ciudad de Konjic a 40 kilómetros de Sarajevo con una masacre perpetrada por el grupo musulmán "pañuelos verdes", famosos en toda Bosnia por sanguinarios y despiadados.
> En la guerra de Yugoslavia la prensa sólo hacía referencia a las masacres de ortodoxos contra musulmanes pero la realidad era que ambos bandos eran igual de crueles e inhumanos, como en todas las guerras.
> El comando militar español, compuesto por 35 legionarios y mandado por un joven teniente Legionario llamado José Luis Monterde Maldonado, escucha, cerca de su posición, los gritos desesperados de unas 200 mujeres y niños huyendo de los musulmanes y unos 10 soldados croatas cubriendo la retirada de la población civil que, al ver los 5 o 6 vehículos blindados de la ONU, se refugian tras ellos.
> ...



Suele ser difícil. En ocasiones parece que incluso demasiado, pero en la vida hay que hacer siempre lo que tu conciencia te dice. Y si aquel día el Teniente Monterde hubiese plegado filas y escurrido el bulto, hoy estaría, al igual que todos los días desde entonces, deseando no haberlo hecho, pues esa misma conciencia no le permitiría olvidarlo excepto en los momentos en los que la embriaguez lo inhibiese totalmente.


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## España1 (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania contabiliza 46.500 soldados de Rusia "eliminados" desde el inicio de la guerra.*
> El *Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas* de *Ucrania* contabiliza unos 46.500 soldados enemigos "eliminados" desde el inicio de la *guerra con Rusia* el pasado 24 de febrero, y hasta el sábado 27 de agosto, informa la agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform.
> 
> Según datos de las autoridades militares ucranianas recogidos por Ukrinform, *Ucrania* ha destruido 1.939 tanques, 4.254 vehículos blindados de combate, 1.045 sistemas de artillería y 274 lanzacohetes múltiples del ejército de *Rusia*.
> ...




Menos contabilizar soldados rusos eliminados y más cuidar a sus soldados ucranianos, o es que esos le dan igual?


----------



## HDR (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Putin en realidad no nos ha hecho casi nada, simplemente ha sido "el viento" que mueve la cortina, y ha dejado ver a los mercados la realidad de la UE.



Aun así es un genio. Ha estado planeando esto durante años, viendo cómo sus enemigos cavaban su propia tumba con alegría.


----------



## dabuti (28 Ago 2022)

La UE SIGUE GASTÁNDOSE AÚN AL MES 14.000 MILLONES DE EUROS EN PETRÓLEO, GAS Y CARBÓN de PUTINIANO.











Seis meses de la guerra en Ucrania: Europa sigue pagando la invasión rusa - EXPANSIONTV


Europa paga a Moscú más de 14.000 millones de euros al mes a cambio de petróleo, gas y carbón.




videos.expansion.com


----------



## Sony Crockett (28 Ago 2022)

*HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, hace poco más de 28 años, un comando español del contingente militar de cascos azules destinado en Bosnia, perteneciente al Tercio “Alejandro Farnesio” de la Legión, se encuentra en la ciudad de Konjic a 40 kilómetros de Sarajevo con una masacre perpetrada por el grupo musulmán "pañuelos verdes", famosos en toda Bosnia por sanguinarios y despiadados.
En la guerra de Yugoslavia la prensa sólo hacía referencia a las masacres de ortodoxos contra musulmanes pero la realidad era que ambos bandos eran igual de crueles e inhumanos, como en todas las guerras.
El comando militar español, compuesto por 35 legionarios y mandado por un joven teniente Legionario llamado José Luis Monterde Maldonado, escucha, cerca de su posición, los gritos desesperados de unas 200 mujeres y niños huyendo de los musulmanes y unos 10 soldados croatas cubriendo la retirada de la población civil que, al ver los 5 o 6 vehículos blindados de la ONU, se refugian tras ellos. 
Los soldados croatas se rinden de inmediato e informan al teniente Monterde que si no les dan amparo, los van a degollar a todos. 
Los pañuelos verdes advierten a los españoles que si no entregan a los croatas, los pasarán a cuchillo a todos. 
Monterde consulta por radio a su alto mando militar de qué hacer y el alto mando le ordena que intente aguantar y negociar pero que, si no es posible, que entregue a las 200 mujeres y niños junto a los 10 soldados croatas a los musulmanes y que no miren atrás, a lo que el joven Teniente Monterde contesta: "de aquí no se mueve ni Dios…". 
Planta cara a los pañuelos verdes que al mirar a la cara al enemigo que tiene enfrente, se repliega y se marcha. 
Aquellas 210 vidas inocentes fueron salvadas y posteriormente, el portavoz en Sarajevo de las Fuerzas de Protección de la ONU para la antigua Yugoslavia, Barry Frewer, describió al teniente español y sus compañeros como "unos verdaderos héroes”.
En Croacia el día 1 de diciembre es celebrado como el Dia de los Inocentes de Konjic y se rinde homenaje a los soldados españoles que defendieron a esas personas.

Me encontré con esta historia(supongo que habrá muchas pero no se saben) porque entonces, como ahora, solo se publicitaba lo que que al imperio le interesaba.
También supongo que los veteranos del grupo recuerden el homenaje que los libaneses hacen a los soldados españoles vilmente asesinados por los sionistas con el silencio vergonzoso de los sucesivos gobiernos del régimen del 78.
[/QUOTE]

Si en Srebrenica hubieran estado los españoles en vez de los holandeses no hubiera tenido lugar los hechos que allí ocurrieron.


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Aun así es un genio. Ha estado planeando esto durante años, viendo cómo sus enemigos cavaban su propia tumba con alegría.



Que chorras va a ser un genio. Es un cagueta que solo ha reaccionado cuando le han metido el fusil por el ojo de la cerradura y el disparo era inminente ....   Y aun así ahí anda cogiéndosela con papel de fumar ....

Unos genios son los yankis, que sin poner un puto muerto han liado la que han liado ....


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)

https://twitter.com/obsidianstatue1



Avión espacial reutilizable chino (Según afirman ha sido probado)


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con energía rusa dice el mongolo....
> Joder, es que sois la puta definición de CINISMO



Tranquilo que ya te llegará el invierno y lo valoraras en su justa medida, más que nada por que tu patrocinador estará en la quiebra.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## brunstark (28 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> *HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
> EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, hace poco más de 28 años, un comando español del contingente militar de cascos azules destinado en Bosnia, perteneciente al Tercio “Alejandro Farnesio” de la Legión, se encuentra en la ciudad de Konjic a 40 kilómetros de Sarajevo con una masacre perpetrada por el grupo musulmán "pañuelos verdes", famosos en toda Bosnia por sanguinarios y despiadados.
> En la guerra de Yugoslavia la prensa sólo hacía referencia a las masacres de ortodoxos contra musulmanes pero la realidad era que ambos bandos eran igual de crueles e inhumanos, como en todas las guerras.
> El comando militar español, compuesto por 35 legionarios y mandado por un joven teniente Legionario llamado José Luis Monterde Maldonado, escucha, cerca de su posición, los gritos desesperados de unas 200 mujeres y niños huyendo de los musulmanes y unos 10 soldados croatas cubriendo la retirada de la población civil que, al ver los 5 o 6 vehículos blindados de la ONU, se refugian tras ellos.
> ...



Si en Srebrenica hubieran estado los españoles en vez de los holandeses no hubiera tenido lugar los hechos que allí ocurrieron.
[/QUOTE]


De esas se yo unas cuantas......
No hay follacabras bueno ni en bosnia, ni en magreb, ni en Asia ni en marte.

Y mucho menos los que tenemos aquí, solo están esperando su momento.
La verdad que hacen bien, Europa es un corral de ovejas.

Aún queda algún lobo.


----------



## Iskra (28 Ago 2022)

__





Las mentiras de los vigilantes – Rebelion







rebelion.org




Cuidado con lo de Srebrenica porque hay numerosas denuncias y documentos que dicen que fue un montaje/exageración.
En una guerra hay todo tipo de mierdas. Especialmente si es es una guerra civil(de eso aquí sabemos que hemos tenido muchas), pero en este caso había interés por parte del imperio en destruir un país y de acusar a una de las partes hasta de la muerte se Manolete.
La misma mierda que ahora salvo que con internet es más fácil informarse que con la radio de onda corta o alguna atrevida autopublicación.
Hay más publicado sobre el asunto, pero ahora no dispongo de ello y "la red abierta(?)" tampoco facilita que se difundan las mentiras/vergüenzas del imperio.
En todo caso, pasara lo que pasara(Lo mismo que en Bucha), la actuación de nuestros "amigos"de los países (muy) bajos fue tan vergonzosa como en ellos suele ser habitual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (28 Ago 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> El hecho de que haya una comunidad LGTBI y no sea perseguida y eliminada por el gobierno es síntoma de degeneración, no hablo de matarlos obviamente, pero no deberían permitir que se exhibirán en público .




A tí sí que te tendrían que prohibir salir a la calle, puto bastardo e inútil de mierda.

Y te lo dice un homosexual.

Hijo de puta, gordo comedoritos de mierda, habría que verte como eres, seguro que no estás ni casado y ni tienes hijos.

Arregla tú puta vida antes de juzgar y meterte con la de los demás.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tranquilo que ya te llegará el invierno y lo valoraras en su justa medida, más que nada por que tu patrocinador estará en la quiebra.



Por mucho que lo pueda pasar mal, ya que sé que es algo que te gustaría mucho...que se muera la gente que no piensa como tú...seguiría pensando y defendiendo la libertad individual, por qué piensas que eso cambiaría?


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El insulto que usan los ucranianos para referirse a los rusos, *"vushniks", *que significa literalmente ???. @Alabama Anon



Literalmente es una comida, algo asi como pierogi polacos que te sonaran mas.
Signfica algo asi como cutre, pueblerino, borracho, violento. Tipico idiota patologico de pueblo vaya, pero no es tan comun, al menos, no lo he oido tanto.
Otro comun es Vatniks, moskal ...

Nosotros les llamamos "hohol" que es como se llama el peinado mierdoso tradicional ucraniano y cerdo jeje:


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Nosotros les llamamos "hohol" que es como se llama el peinado mierdoso tradicional ucraniano y cerdo jeje:



Spasibo tebe !!!.


----------



## Republicano (28 Ago 2022)

Flipante, someten a Rusia a sanciones, le paralizan el ns2 y llaman desde Moncloa asedio energético por parte de Putin. Aún hay subnormales que creen lo que dicen las noticias?


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interviu publicó un reportaje sobre las hazañas de estos "pobres masacrados" de Sbrenica, resulta que la ciudad era la sede de un comando de rebanacuellos que se dedicaba a cruzar el Drina y realizar toda clase de atrocidades con las poblaciones servias al otro lado del rio, así durante años, hasta que el territorio fué conquistado por el ejército de Mladic, entonces ajustaron cuentas.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Spasibo tebe !!!.



Tambien hay 2 terminos importantes que son "zrada" y "peremonga"

Peremonga es victoria en ucraniano, y "Zrada" es traición. Ucrania es única porque casi siempre que se reivindica una "Peremonga", la terca realidad no tarda en anularla (muy a traición).
O sea estas mierdas que ves de que los ucranianos dicen "contra-ataque de un millon de hombres" y a la semana siguiente retroceden 10 km es el esteriotipo de gilipollez tipica que se tiene en rusia de los ucranianos.


----------



## Republicano (28 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, el reportero desde zaporiya se ha salido del guión.

Ha dicho que mucha gente quiere pasar al otro lado, al lado ruso, lo cual es chungo porque no pueden volver a Ucrania ya que el gobierno ucraniano los trata de espías y que los rusos les ponen también pegas para entrar en el lado ruso. Han hablado de una vieja que perdió su casa en un bombardeo en doneskt y que se va a ir al lado ruso, donde viven sus hijos y sus nietos y que ya le da igual que la llamen separatista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Flipante, someten a Rusia a sanciones, le paralizan el ns2 y llaman desde Moncloa asedio energético por parte de Putin. Aún hay subnormales que creen lo que dicen las noticias?



Debe ser un test de inteligencia para ver la capacidad de comprensión de la población. Otra cosa lógica no se me ocurre…


----------



## Republicano (28 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Literalmente es una comida, algo asi como pierogi polacos que te sonaran mas.
> Signfica algo asi como cutre, pueblerino, borracho, violento. Tipico idiota patologico de pueblo vaya, pero no es tan comun, al menos, no lo he oido tanto.
> Otro comun es Vatniks, moskal ...
> 
> ...



Coño, no sabía que krispin klander fuera ucraniano


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Flipante, someten a Rusia a sanciones, le paralizan el ns2 y llaman desde Moncloa asedio energético por parte de Putin. Aún hay subnormales que creen lo que dicen las noticias?



Algo así como un 90% de la población.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Coño, no sabía que krispin klander fuera ucraniano


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Hungria en miembro de la UE y la OTAN, como España.


----------



## piru (28 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *"Luchar o morir": esta es exactamente la opción que Occidente puso ante Rusia.
> USA: Experiencia de construcción de un imperio.*
> 25.04.22 – 21:26
> Воюй или умри - ВОЙНА и МИР
> ...



*"P**roverbio oriental: si dos vecinos que han vivido pacíficamente durante diez años empiezan una guerra a la mañana siguiente, significa que un inglés visitó ayer a cada uno de ellos."*

  

*Nada más que decir señoría...*


----------



## Yomateix (28 Ago 2022)

Te tienes que "reir" cuando lees estas cosas.....o abochornar más bien. Los están investigando.....por no quedarse a "morir como soldados por su patria" Claro, porque el resto de diputados al igual que Zelenski están luchando en primera línea de frente....Espera no, mujer e hijos de Zelenksi viviendo a todo trapo en Europa, sus padres en Israel con villa de lujo recién comprada. Supongo que estos diputados serán de algún partido de la oposición que habrá cerrado o querra cerrar. Porque diputados saliendo huyendo de la guerra desde el primer día con maletines llenos de dinero (como pillaron a la mujer de uno haciendo) lo llevan haciendo desde el primer día. No hay una gran diferencia entre estar en Kiev escondidos sin pisar el frente mientras viven a todo lujo o vivir en otro pais como los padres de Zelenski o como hacen estos diputados. La realidad es que al final, ninguno de esos diputados pisará el frente, ni ellos ni sus familias, los únicos obligados a morir como carne de cañón seran el vulgo, ellos si sufrirán la guerra, no los diputados, se queden o no en Ucrania. Que si, que está muy mal que se vayan ¿Y se han dado cuenta seis meses más tarde? ¿No se han dado cuenta de que llevaban seis meses desaparecidos? Así trabajan los diputados Ucranianos si se han enterado ahora ¿O es que hay algún motivo para que lo saquen ahora? Ahora, los que se han quedado, que vayan a luchar al frente, como a esos civiles (que no cobran lo que ellos cobran) a los que obligan a morir hasta el último hombre quieran o no.

Quizás no es que se hayan enterado ahora, quien sabe cuantos más habrá así de los que no sepamos nada porque sean afines a Zelenski. Quizás nos hayamos enterado ahora porque quieren vaciarles las cuentas o porque dejaron de rendir tributo económico.

*El batallón de Mónaco: la vergüenza de los 84 oligarcas y diputados ucranianos huidos de la guerra para vivir a todo lujo en la Riviera*
Los han rebautizado, en señal de desprecio, como *"el batallón de Mónaco"*. Pero los *84 diputados y oligarcas ucranianos* sobre los que el *SBU*, la inteligencia de *Kiev*, ha abierto un expediente de investigación, *son todo menos soldados dispuestos a morir por su patria*. Hombres que, mientras su país caía bajo los embates de *Moscú*, hicieron las maletas y se refugiaron en *Mónaco*, *Montecarlo *y *Niza*. El _Ukrayinska Pravda_ ha dado cuenta de ellos en una investigación publicada el 17 de agosto, poco antes del *Día de la Independencia*, y ha provocado la indignación en todo el país, que tras seis meses de guerra está hastiado de de la corrupción de las élites políticas y financieras.


Edito para añadir esto que no lo había visto. La gente de a pie a morir hasta el último hombre. Los hombres más poderosos y adinerados de Ucrania....están pensando en ponerles una multita si no consiguen vaciarles las cuentas como es lo que quieren y de ahí que salga esta noticia. Una multa a cambio de no combatir....seguro que todos esos civiles a los que obligan a ir a morir a la guerra la pagarían encantados, pero claro, ellos solo son carne de cañón.


*George Woloshyn*, columnista del _Kyiv Post_, comenta: "Estas son personas que han hecho fortuna en uno de los países más pobres de Europa, y están esperando a ver cómo terminará la guerra. *Si Ucrania gana, volverán para enriquecerse*. Pero gana Moscú, tendrán suficiente para vivir cómodamente el resto de sus vidas". También hace una propuesta: si no llega para ellos la cárcel, *gran parte de la sociedad ucraniana está pidiendo una multa* a los miembros del *Batallón de Mónaco*. Dinero que podría usarse, sugiere Woloshyn, para la rehabilitación de soldados heridos y para comprar protecciones más efectivas para aquellos que aún están en el frente.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajajaja esa si que es buena, renovables jajajajajajajaja vamos a la tercera guerra mundial precisamente por empeñarse en no usar las renovables jajajajaj



"vamos a la tercera guerra mundial precisamente por empeñarse en USAR las renovables "

Creo que tu afirmación ha sido debida a uno de tus muchos brotes esquizoides, te lo corrijo.
De nada.

P.D. DEFINE Renovables.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Ago 2022)

Situacion en el frente tras la toma de Kodema.
Se empieza a vislumbrar la toma de Bakhmut, hasta que no se tomen los pueblos del sur y se pueda atacar el centro de la ciudad desde 2 direcciones no creo que se avance mucho


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La señales son claras. Toda la economía occidental es ficticia. Que nadie diga luego que "no se podía saber".





El dinero es deuda... se paga con mas deuda pero para generar mas deuda hace falta crecimiento economico


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> no se como estan ahora las negociaciones... pero hace unas semanas uno de los pùntos a los que no renunciaba Iran era q podrian hacer tratos comerciales que ellos consideraran oportunos con quien quisieran... y *parece* q los usanos y cia no se lo permitian pq sabrian que parte de ese dinero q ingresaria iria para comerciar con Rusia y con tecnologia nuclear posiblemente
> 
> Rusia saben que hay Europedos para explotar por muchos paises... Usa, Rusia, Iran, China... jajaja




Parece, puede ser, seguramente...la semana que viene...

*Hoy no, MAÑANAAAAAA*


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por mucho que lo pueda pasar mal, ya que sé que es algo que te gustaría mucho...que se muera la gente que no piensa como tú...seguiría pensando y defendiendo la libertad individual, por qué piensas que eso cambiaría?



Los que son como tú no defienden la libertad individual. Defienden el egoísmo individual.

Son conceptos muy distintos y además:

1. La libertad individual sólo se puede ejercer dentro de la sociedad humana, pues fuera de la sociedad humana no hay libertad.

2. El egoísmo individual como regla es incompatible con el funcionamiento y consolidación de una sociedad humana.


----------



## Ultimate (28 Ago 2022)

_








Medvédev pronostica un precio de 5.000 euros por el gas para finales de año


Medvédev pronostica un precio de 5.000 euros por el gas para finales de año




www.infobae.com




_*Medvédev pronostica un precio de 5.000 euros por el gas para finales de año*
_Newsroom Infobae

Moscú, 28 ago. El subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia y expresidente del país, Dmitri Medvédev, pronosticó este domingo un precio de 5.000 euros por cada mil metros cúbicos de gas para finales de este año, alza que los países occidentales vinculan con la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.

"Debido al aumento de los precios del gas hasta los 3.500 euros por cada mil metros cúbicos, me veo obligado a revisar al alza el coste previsto hasta los 5.000 euros para finales de 2022", escribió en su canal de Telegram.

Dirigiéndose a los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países de la Unión Europea (UE), Medvédev agregó: *"Con los mejores deseos".*

El mensaje incluye un dibujo de un malencarado hombre barbudo con un gran parecido a Rasputin con una vela en la mano y al fondo dos torres petrolíferas.

Debido al alza de los precios, incluso con la reducción actual del suministro ruso a la Unión Europea, el Estado ruso puede ingresar 20.000 millones de dólares en un trimestre por la exportación de gas, según los cálculos de los expertos.

Los Gobiernos de varios países de la UE han anunciado programas de ahorro energético ante el incremento dramáticos de los precios del gas, que superó esta semana los 3.500 dólares.

A su vez, Medvédev en una entrevista con la televisión francesa aseguró que Moscú no quiere cerrar la llave del gas, pero que "ahora Europa se ha convertido en un canal de la política estadounidense".

"Hemos suministrado gas a Europa durante décadas. Europa estaba satisfecha y nosotros también. Eso significa que la relación era pragmática", aseguró al canal LCI.

Subrayó que, pese a pasar a cobrar el gas en rublos tras las sanciones occidentales, Moscú siempre ha estado dispuesto a bombear gas en los volúmenes contratados.

"Si nos doblan los brazos, si nos prohíben los pagos o si se renuncia al suministro de las turbinas reparadas o al lanzamiento del (gasoducto) Nord Stream 2, entonces esa clase de suministros no alcanzarán los volúmenes que esperan los países occidentales", advirtió.

Además, consideró "irreal" la posibilidad de que el gas licuado de EEUU reemplace al gas natural ruso, ya que "el gas de tubería es mucho más barato y el licuado es tremendamente caro".

"Ha llegado hasta el punto de que el canciller (alemán Oleg) Scholz viajó a Canadá para lograr un acuerdo sobre los suministros de gas licuado motivado por el deseo de que es mejor comprar gas a un país cercano y democrático que a Rusia. Pues que lo compre", dijo.

Según la prensa internacional, Rusia se puede permitir suspender el suministro de gas a Europa durante un año sin apenas sufrir pérdidas, si se mantienen los actuales niveles de precios y exportación de petróleo

En un artículo en la prensa, el primer ministro británico, Boris Johnson, responsabilizó el domingo al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, y a su "invasión bárbara" de Ucrania por el repunte global en EFE_


----------



## NS 4 (28 Ago 2022)

brunstark dijo:


> Si en Srebrenica hubieran estado los españoles en vez de los holandeses no hubiera tenido lugar los hechos que allí ocurrieron.




De esas se yo unas cuantas......
No hay follacabras bueno ni en bosnia, ni en magreb, ni en Asia ni en marte.

Y mucho menos los que tenemos aquí, solo están esperando su momento.
La verdad que hacen bien, Europa es un corral de ovejas.

Aún queda algún lobo.
[/QUOTE]
He hablado con decenas de oficiales croatas y serbios, y todos te dicen lo mismo...entre ambos llegarian a un acuerdo...el problema son los musulmanes...

Ellos no consiguieron expulsar a los conversos...como si hicimos en España.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Natalia Vovk, la autora del asesinato de Daria Dugina, habría sido asesinada en un piso alquilado en Austria. Según la prensa local, Vovk fue apuñalada 17 veces.
Todavía no hay confirmación oficial. Si efectivamente fue apuñalada, parece una limpieza que podría llevar a los clientes directos del asesinato; sin embargo, incluso sin Vovk, está bastante claro que los que ordenaron el asesinato están sentados en Kiev y es demasiado pronto para hablar de cualquier retribución.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Por cierto, las informaciones sobre el asesinato de Vovk (no confirmadas oficialmente por nadie) y lanzadas a través de una publicación austriaca no muy conocida podrían formar parte de algún tipo de operación de encubrimiento mediático para hacerla desaparecer realmente, seguida de un cambio de identidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

Omerta globalista.

Políticos y massmierda españoles callados como putas


----------



## NS 4 (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Interviu publicó un reportaje sobre las hazañas de estos "pobres masacrados" de Sbrenica, resulta que la ciudad era la sede de un comando de rebanacuellos que se dedicaba a cruzar el Drina y realizar toda clase de atrocidades con las poblaciones servias al otro lado del rio, así durante años, hasta que el territorio fué conquistado por el ejército de Mladic, entonces ajustaron cuentas.



Afirmativo...tuve el privilegio de entrevistar en un par de ocasiones al hermano de Ratko...

En todo caso, esos mierdas ya no matarian mas...mujeres, niños, jovenes y ancianos serbios, en sus incursiones.

Estaba el monte ya muy seco...


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

En Israel, un rabino fue invitado a la televisión para expresar su opinión sobre la situación actual en Ucrania. Pero como en el proverbio "Queríamos lo mejor, pero resultó lo mismo", cuando se trató de la SVO, el rabino y politólogo Finkel decidió recordar a los presentes en el estudio que sólo durante la presidencia de Zelensky, Ucrania había votado contra Israel en la ONU y firmado 36 veces resoluciones antiisraelíes‼ (cita): "Los héroes de la Ucrania moderna son Petlyura, que mató a 200.000 judíos, es Shukhevich la SS, es Bandera, es Stetsko, que dijo que todos los judíos deben ser destruidos. Todos los años se celebra en Kiev un desfile de la división SS "Galicia". El estudio se puso muy nervioso y le pidió al rabino que "se expresara más correctamente", a lo que respondió: "Tengo la mitad de mi familia asesinada por Bandera y Petlyura, y ponen monumentos a Petlyura y Bandera en territorio ucraniano, las calles llevan su nombre: "son héroes" para el régimen de Kiev. No es propaganda rusa. Estas son las palabras del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores israelí". Los presentadores objetaron que, según ellos, todo esto era cosa del pasado. Finkel respondió: "No estoy justificando la guerra ahora. Estoy en contra de la guerra. Estoy en contra del sufrimiento de las vidas pacíficas. Pero no hay necesidad de glorificar a los asesinos de mi pueblo y mi familia. Y no te pelees con Rusia".

PS. Un agradecimiento especial a los amigos que me enviaron el vídeo 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (28 Ago 2022)

EditoFAKE




⚡⚡Ukrainian terrorist Natalya Vovk found dead in Austria with 17 stab wounds, - Austrian publication Express.
They are removing witnesses. No loose ends.


Se sabe algo de esto o ya ll ha publicado alguien ya?


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Un activista abortista sugiere a Biden que esterilice a los hombres en todo Estados Unidos

La cara de Biden al final del vídeo merece especial atención.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

*El apoyo financiero de Londres al ejército ucraniano se agotará a finales de año - The Times*

La publicación citaba a un alto funcionario del Ministerio de Defensa británico que afirmaba que las finanzas del Foggy Albion están en un estado calamitoso y que la población del país está empezando a darse cuenta de la magnitud de los sacrificios realizados en aras del régimen de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Se celebró en Moscú una concentración "Hermano Za Hermano" en apoyo a Serbia

El convoy de 100 coches comenzó en la carretera de Kaluzhskoe. Terminará en Krasnogorsk, donde los participantes conectarán con Belgrado y participarán virtualmente ya en su marcha por la unidad de Serbia y por los valores tradicionales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Los que son como tú no defienden la libertad individual. Defienden el egoísmo individual.
> 
> Son conceptos muy distintos y además:
> 
> ...



Será por la cantidad de veces que habéis hecho fracasar una sociedad, habéis empobrecido a Cuba, Venezuela, Argentina, Corea del norte, China, Rusia, Ucrania, los balticos, Polonia....Quieres que siga?
En ninguna de esas situaciones salió bien, y sabes por qué? porque no entendeis el concepto "libertad individual" o ni siquiera el concepto de "sociedad"

Para empezar, confundes "egoismo" con asociación libre, yo, si trabajo con alguien, lo hago desde un punto de vista que a mi me interesa, como a la otra parte, en función de factores externos a los dos, podemos encontrar un "hueco de unión" para salir beneficiados ambas partes, eso es un contrato, al fin y al cabo.

Lo que tú haces, de manera maniqueista a más no poder, es confundir términos como "sociedad" o "egoismo" en función de unos intereses que no son ni los mios, ni los tuyos, muy probablemente.

Todas las personas, TODAS, pensamos en nosotros mismos, acumulamos decisiones a lo largo de nuestra vida, y muchas de ellas, solo tenemos, como punto de partida nuestros pensamientos, ideas, convicciones o simplemente intereses, lo que no es, en sí, algo malo.

Evidentemente, somos millones de personas actuando en un mismo ambiente, tú dirás que es necesario un "ente regulador", yo puedo estar de acuerdo, pero con matices:

Ese ente regulador estará siempre formado por personas, las cuales tienen intereses, quieren vivir mejor o simplemente, creen que su "idea" es la que tiene razón (así somos las personas, no nos bajamos del burro)
Eso hace que el estado, tal y como lo concebimos, tienda SIEMPRE hacia el autoritarismo, da igual la manera, intenciones que tenga el mismo, SIEMPRE, en todo momento, va a defenderse para mantenerse en el poder.
Mientras que, para ti (o gente como tú), eso no os importa, porque lo único que sois capaces de ver es la intención y no el resultado, existen personas como yo que advertimos de ese resultado, lo cual no tiene nada que ver con un carácter "egoista", sino todo lo contrario, te están advirtiendo de que ese estado está destinado a acumular cada vez más poder, de manera que sea imposible echarlo.

Un liberal clásico entienda la idea de un estado, pero con instrumentos que impidan mantener para siempre el poder en esas personas, haciendo que este poder cambie de manos de manera frecuente y obligada, haciendo que ese estado se dedique a su función primigenia, que es la de ser un organo simplemente regulador

Yo, voy más allá, considero que, sea la forma que sea, el estado está corrupto en su origen, ya que una cosa muy diferente es formar parte de un colectivo y otra, asumir culpas de actos que no has hecho por formar parte de ese colectivo, una muerte de un civil en Ucrania, por ejemplo
Nadie, en su sano juicio, ni siquiera desde el Kremlin, se alegran (al menos publicamente) de una muerte de un civil en Kiev.

No sé si se entiende, pero es mucho más complejo que un simple maniqueismo tachando a un liberal como "egoista" cuando lo único que queremos es que, seamos sociedad, pero tengamos en cuenta nuestras diferencias que siempre van a existir.

Otra cosa es que alguien esté tan absolutamente mal de la cabeza como para no entender eso y pretender, a base de miedo e imposición, que toda una sociedad tome unas determinadas decisiones vitales, las cuáles, además, obedecen a múltiples cuestiones. Los amigos, la familia, el trabajo, el amor o las mismas emociones como el miedo hacen que una persona tome una u otra decisión, imagina la imposibilidad de regular eso si hablamos de millones de personas....es más fácil hacerme millonario con un euro apostando en casas de apuestas que conseguir eso.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

El TPP Kakhovskaya y Nova Kakhovka en la región de Kherson fueron bombardeados tres veces en un día - jefe de la administración del distrito

El bombardeo provocó un incendio en el centro de la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El apoyo financiero de Londres al ejército ucraniano se agotará a finales de año - The Times*
> 
> La publicación citaba a un alto funcionario del Ministerio de Defensa británico que afirmaba que las finanzas del Foggy Albion están en un estado calamitoso y que la población del país está empezando a darse cuenta de la magnitud de los sacrificios realizados en aras del régimen de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Un precio impagable es un precio inutil, puesto que a los pagadores les será imposible asumirlo a priori, los bridish no van a poder pagar 4.000 libras de electricidad anuales, es totalmente imposible, las empresas para las que trabajan, tampoco les van a poder subir los salarios para ocmpensar dicho dislate, pues ellas mismas tendrán que pagar esos precios inasumibles. Se han metido en una trampa imposible de salir.


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> El dinero es deuda... se paga con mas deuda pero para generar mas deuda hace falta crecimiento economico



El dinero no es más que un apunte que dice que parte de la riqueza existente corresponde a su propietario. Ni es riqueza, ni crea riqueza nueva.

Puede verse también en clave de deuda, en el sentido de que el propietario del dinero es el acreedor y exige a cambio al deudor que le entregue lo que tenga de valor, pero no lo veo como el mejor enfoque, pues para exigir hay que tener con qué, básicamente que el acreedor tenga una pistola más grande que el deudor.

Y a eso se reduce todo en el mundo fundado en el egoísmo capitalista, al que tenga la pistola más grande es el que regula y manda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡⚡Ukrainian terrorist Natalya Vovk found dead in Austria with 17 stab wounds, - Austrian publication Express.
> They are removing witnesses. No loose ends.
> 
> 
> ...



por ahi dicen que es fake....


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos destruyen graneros en Svatove LNR con misiles HIMARS

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon un total de 8 cohetes que destruyeron un granero y equipos agrícolas. Se encontraron restos de los misiles en los lugares de llegada. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un activista abortista sugiere a Biden que esterilice a los hombres en todo Estados Unidos
> 
> La cara de Biden al final del vídeo merece especial atención.
> 
> ...



XD el ha visto peligrar su flácido sable


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Los zapadores rusos siguen desminando la planta de Azovmash en Mariupol, donde se escondían los nazis ucranianos

En dos días, los especialistas rusos han destruido 30 municiones en uno de los talleres de la planta de construcción de maquinaria Azovmash.

El comandante del equipo de desminado del Centro Internacional de Acción contra las Minas, de nombre Mahmud, dijo a TASS que se estaban destruyendo "restos" de las operaciones de combate: granadas, cartuchos para un lanzagranadas bajo el cañón, VOG-17, RPG, munición de racimo de Tochka-U. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## keylargof (28 Ago 2022)

@calopez este hilo da vergüenza ajena, quítale la chincheta, joder.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE pretenden suspender el acuerdo de visados con Rusia esta semana - Financial Times

"Es inapropiado que los turistas rusos se paseen por nuestras ciudades, *por nuestros puertos deportivos*", dijo un alto funcionario de la UE al periódico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me









_Los comercios y hosteleria de Ibiza, Niza, Portofino... deben estar "locos de alegria"_


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Sesión informativa en primera línea:

Los ataques con armas de alta precisión han destruido los puntos de despliegue temporal de la 95ª brigada de las AFU, eliminando hasta 150 nacionalistas y 10 vehículos y blindados.
☠ Las ofensivas aliadas en la dirección de Donetsk provocaron que las pérdidas del batallón 204 de la brigada 241 del TerO en el asentamiento de Artemivsk superaran el 60% de sus efectivos.
Un ataque de alta precisión cerca de Sloviansk destruyó a más de 100 nacionalistas entrenados en el centro de entrenamiento de reserva de las AFU.
Armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa golpearon las naves de producción donde se reparaban los helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana en la planta de Motor Sich en Zaporizhzhya.
Fueron alcanzados tres puestos de mando de las AFU, así como 42 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, personal de las AFU y equipo militar en 139 zonas.
Un almacén de petróleo utilizado para suministrar combustible a las unidades de las AFU en Donbas fue destruido, así como ocho depósitos de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 6 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, 28 cartuchos de MLRS Olha y HIMARS y un misil balístico Tochka-U.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21884









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> XD el ha visto peligrar su flácido sable



Ha pedido "esterilizar" no cortar el "equipo". Lo de cortar en la próxima entrevista.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> De esas se yo unas cuantas......
> No hay follacabras bueno ni en bosnia, ni en magreb, ni en Asia ni en marte.
> 
> Y mucho menos los que tenemos aquí, solo están esperando su momento.
> ...



He hablado con decenas de oficiales croatas y serbios, y todos te dicen lo mismo...entre ambos llegarian a un acuerdo...el problema son los musulmanes...

*Ellos no consiguieron expulsar a los conversos...como si hicimos en España.*
[/QUOTE]

a cambio nos quedamos con el cáncer PSOE


----------



## silenus (28 Ago 2022)

Órdago de Rusia a Europa: amenaza con subir el precio del gas un 43% para finales de 2022


Debido al alza de los precios, incluso con la reducción actual del suministro ruso a la UE, el Kremlin puede ingresar 20.000 millones de dólares en un trimestre por la exportación de gas, según los cálculos de los expertos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## EsDeDinamita (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con energía rusa dice el mongolo....
> Joder, es que sois la puta definición de CINISMO



Y tú no verdad?


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Unos 50.000 refugiados ucranianos en el Reino Unido se quedarán sin hogar a mediados del próximo año

Según The Guardian, el programa "Home for Ukraine" expirará en septiembre.
Según un análisis realizado por la organización benéfica Barnardo's, entre 15.000 y 21.000 ucranianos pueden estar en la calle en invierno, y su número aumentará a 50.000 a mediados del próximo año.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

El número de ciudadanos que entran en la región de Zaporizhzhya desde los territorios controlados por Ucrania ha aumentado drásticamente - jefe de la administración regional

Según Yevhen Balitskyy, la gente se entera de la situación real en sus ciudades y pueblos de origen y decide volver a casa. El vídeo de RIAN muestra una cola para entrar en los territorios liberados de Ucrania a través de un puesto de control en Vasylivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Los artilleros del 9º regimiento golpean al enemigo en dirección a Avdiivka

Las fuerzas aliadas están utilizando activamente los obuses Giatsint de 152 mm en la desnacionalización: llevan a cabo una guerra de contrabatería, apoyan a los grupos de asalto, destruyen fortificaciones y "guaridas" de combatientes ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que chorras va a ser un genio. Es un cagueta que solo ha reaccionado cuando le han metido el fusil por el ojo de la cerradura y el disparo era inminente ....   Y aun así ahí anda cogiéndosela con papel de fumar ....
> 
> Unos genios son los yankis, que sin poner un puto muerto han liado la que han liado ....



Rusia se ha visto obligada a entrar en Ucrania a combatir el nazismo, no a combatir a los ucranianos. No sé malinterprete eso con cogersela con papel de fumar.

Los yankis la han liado, cierto, falta por ver como salen del lío. Como siempre se inician las nuevas guerras en base a lo visto en las últimas guerras, que equivocadamente se toma por norma. Si los yankis han iniciado esta guerra pensando que van a salir igual que salieron de las anteriores, pues que les sea leve.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Ucrania no tiene suficiente gas para el invierno, hay que bajar la temperatura de la calefacción plana y acortar la temporada de calefacción - Naftohaz

El jefe de la compañía ucraniana de gas, Vitrenko, dijo que está previsto reducir la temperatura en los edificios residenciales 4 grados por debajo de lo normal, hasta los +17-18℃. Los residentes necesitan comprar ropa de abrigo y mantas, añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ha pedido "esterilizar" no cortar el "equipo". Lo de cortar en la próxima entrevista.



El error de siempre, y no es por defender a los machos, es que es así. Es decir si tú quieres limitar la natalidad en serio, de nada te sirve esterilizar a los machos, a quien tienes que esterilizar es a las hembras, que son el factor limitante, el reactivo limitante diríamos en química.

En cualquier rebaño hay un macho por cada 50 ó 100 hembras, y eso no limita la natalidad, lo cual iría en contra de los intereses del propietario que así lo ha decidido. Ahora ponemos un rebaño con una hembra y 100 machos a ver que pasa con la natalidad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Será por la cantidad de veces que habéis hecho fracasar una sociedad, habéis empobrecido a Cuba, Venezuela, Argentina, Corea del norte, China, Rusia, Ucrania, los balticos, Polonia....Quieres que siga?
> En ninguna de esas situaciones salió bien, y sabes por qué? porque no entendeis el concepto "libertad individual" o ni siquiera el concepto de "sociedad"
> 
> Para empezar, confundes "egoismo" con asociación libre, yo, si trabajo con alguien, lo hago desde un punto de vista que a mi me interesa, como a la otra parte, en función de factores externos a los dos, podemos encontrar un "hueco de unión" para salir beneficiados ambas partes, eso es un contrato, al fin y al cabo.
> ...



Haaaayyyyy , tanto gas para quedarse en un pedete.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Y tú no verdad?



No


----------



## alfonbass (28 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Haaaayyyyy , tanto gas para quedarse en un pedete.



Si no lo entiendes puedo hacerte dibujitos


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Se oyen explosiones en el Cabo Fiolent, cerca de Sebastopol: nuestra defensa aérea está trabajando para derribar objetivos enemigos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Y tú no verdad?



El se ducha con agua fría para joder a Putin mal pensado.


----------



## Eslacaña (28 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Totalmente en desacuerdo con el análisis.
> Ucrania no ha soltado 50 millones de dólares, somos nosotros, la UE, gobiernos de la OTAN, quienes pagamos la fiesta.
> Y USA seguirá quemando armamento y haciendo caja, independientemente de su efectividad, mientras paguemos la factura.



Que haya que estar recordándolo a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El error de siempre, y no es por defender a los machos, es que es así. Es decir si tú quieres limitar la natalidad en serio, de nada te sirve esterilizar a los machos, a quien tienes que esterilizar es a las hembras, que son el factor limitante, el reactivo limitante diríamos en química.
> 
> En cualquier rebaño hay un macho por cada 50 ó 100 hembras, y eso no limita la natalidad, lo cual iría en contra de los intereses del propietario que así lo ha decidido. Ahora ponemos un rebaño con una hembra y 100 machos a ver que pasa con la natalidad.



Ese es el dilema que nadie quiere ver, para controlar la demografía tienes que controlar la reproducción femenina.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No



Faltaría más.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no lo entiendes puedo hacerte dibujitos



No gracias, soy una persona con sensibilidad a los problemas mentales por que los sufro.

No estoy para que me sermoneen.


----------



## Fauna iberica (28 Ago 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A tí sí que te tendrían que prohibir salir a la calle, puto bastardo e inútil de mierda.
> 
> Y te lo dice un homosexual.
> 
> ...



A escoria como tu si que habia que eliminarla, puto maricon de mierda, degenerado chupapollas, que cuando naciste te pario la vecina porque a la puta de tu madre le daba asco.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En Israel, un rabino fue invitado a la televisión para expresar su opinión sobre la situación actual en Ucrania. Pero como en el proverbio "Queríamos lo mejor, pero resultó lo mismo", cuando se trató de la SVO, el rabino y politólogo Finkel decidió recordar a los presentes en el estudio que sólo durante la presidencia de Zelensky, Ucrania había votado contra Israel en la ONU y firmado 36 veces resoluciones antiisraelíes‼ (cita): "Los héroes de la Ucrania moderna son Petlyura, que mató a 200.000 judíos, es Shukhevich la SS, es Bandera, es Stetsko, que dijo que todos los judíos deben ser destruidos. Todos los años se celebra en Kiev un desfile de la división SS "Galicia". El estudio se puso muy nervioso y le pidió al rabino que "se expresara más correctamente", a lo que respondió: "Tengo la mitad de mi familia asesinada por Bandera y Petlyura, y ponen monumentos a Petlyura y Bandera en territorio ucraniano, las calles llevan su nombre: "son héroes" para el régimen de Kiev. No es propaganda rusa. Estas son las palabras del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores israelí". Los presentadores objetaron que, según ellos, todo esto era cosa del pasado. Finkel respondió: "No estoy justificando la guerra ahora. Estoy en contra de la guerra. Estoy en contra del sufrimiento de las vidas pacíficas. Pero no hay necesidad de glorificar a los asesinos de mi pueblo y mi familia. Y no te pelees con Rusia".
> 
> PS. Un agradecimiento especial a los amigos que me enviaron el vídeo
> 
> ...



Falta el final según entendí en Ingles, cito de memoria:
"Si los rusos quisieran (_chasca los dedos recalcándolo_) tendríamos a Siria, Hamas, Hezbollah,.... encima (_supongo que armándolos para atacar Israel_).


----------



## niraj (28 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Flipante, someten a Rusia a sanciones, le paralizan el ns2 y llaman desde Moncloa asedio energético por parte de Putin. Aún hay subnormales que creen lo que dicen las noticias?



"Asedio energético de Putin"

Después del circo mediático con la turbina retenida en Canada y los alemanes diciendo que no tenía que ver con que los rusos redujeran el flujo en el Nord Stream 1.... ahora nos enteramos así de tapadillo que los canadienses tenían *otras 5 turbinas retenidas*


----------



## Kill33r (28 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡⚡Ukrainian terrorist Natalya Vovk found dead in Austria with 17 stab wounds, - Austrian publication Express.
> They are removing witnesses. No loose ends.
> 
> 
> ...



Fake


----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La UE SIGUE GASTÁNDOSE AÚN AL MES 14.000 MILLONES DE EUROS EN PETRÓLEO, GAS Y CARBÓN de PUTINIANO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras el recién EX socio del EU , el UK, elimino totalmente en Julio sus importaciones de combustibles Rusos y incremento en un 25% el producción de Gas en el Mar del Norte…… hastah a mandado Gas australiano al EU….


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falta el final según entendí en Ingles, cito de memoria:
> "Si los rusos quisieran (_chasca los dedos recalcándolo_) tendríamos a Siria, Hamas, Hezbollah,.... encima (_supongo que armándolos para atacar Israel_).



Solo con dar "luz verde" le pueden dar a Israel un buen susto.


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Rusia se ha visto obligada a entrar en Ucrania a combatir el nazismo, no a combatir a los ucranianos. No sé malinterprete eso con cogersela con papel de fumar.



Rusia ha hecho lo que hace cualquier perro cuando otro perro quiere quitarle el hueso: revolverse y morder. Pero no con la suficiente decisión y autoridad y se arriesga a, de alguna manera extraña por alguna improbable carambola, acabar sin hueso por no rematar al moribundo sin compasión ....

Los motivos de Rusia son puramente geopolíticos y no tienen que ver con combatir nada. Tienen que ver con que unos fulanos no les pongan un gobierno hostil en la puerta de casa y lo llenen de misiles apuntándoles a los huevecillos. Vamos, los mismos motivos que tenía USA en el 62 con Cuba.

Luego las explicaciones (los yankis combatir el comunismo, los rusos combatir el nazismo) son pienso p'a los pollos.



> Los yankis la han liado, cierto, falta por ver como salen del lío. Como siempre se inician las nuevas guerras en base a lo visto en las últimas guerras, que equivocadamente se toma por norma. Si los yankis han iniciado esta guerra pensando que van a salir igual que salieron de las anteriores, pues que les sea leve.



Salir, como siempre, van a salir mal. Palmando un montón de pasta y poniendo otro clavo en el ataud de su economía. No me digas por que motivo pero la inercia incontrolable de los USA es dar por culo eternamente a todos y por todo porque si, más que por un interés estratégico real. Porque ésa es, ha sido y será la única visión diplomática que tienen desde que comenzaron a ser potencia: dar por culo a todo dios porque sí. En Latinoamérica, en África, en Oriente, en la ex-URSS, en el Pacífico, en Vietnam, en todo puto sitio donde ponen los pies es para joderlo todo a lo bestia. Creo que ni los romanos llegaron a tal perfección de hijoputismo tocacojones, pero es que ni siquiera lo hacen para sacar tajada. La gente todavía se cree que estos montan guerras por el tema económico, cuando el 90% de las guerras que han montado les han hecho perder millones a chorro, salvo a los cuatro gatos que se llenan el bolsillo en el momento. A nivel macroeconómico EEUU no ha hecho guerra en la segunda mitad del siglo XX y lo que llevamos del XXI que no haya sido un clavo en el ataúd de su economía. Pero les da igual, patadón para adelante y a pensar a quién joden el siguiente.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Gobernador: El sistema de defensa aérea de Sebastopol ha sido disparado de nuevo,
Según los informes preliminares, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado fue derribado sobre el mar cerca del Cabo Chersonese. La situación está completamente controlada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Mientras el recién EX socio del EU , el UK, elimino totalmente en Julio sus importaciones de combustibles Rusos y incremento en un 25% el producción de Gas en el Mar del Norte…… hastah a mandado Gas australiano al EU….



Pues que otros países europeos hagan lo mismo, joder, que incrementen en un 25% su producción de gas en el Mar del Norte.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2022)

Ya habéis visto que a los chinos, los americanos les están chuleando una y otra vez.

Ahora dos barquitos usanos navegando por el Estrecho de Taiwan.
Y un avión norteamericano, entrando en el espacio aéreo chino.

Y China...ladrando sin hacer nada.

Por eso tiene tanto mérito Rusia. Porque ha puesto los cojones en la mesa.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

Chiste que pulula por las Alemanias...

*Habeck le pregunta a un adivino: "¿Qué ocurrirá en un futuro próximo?"*
_*
El adivino responde: "Te veo atravesar la multitud en una limusina, la gente es feliz, se abraza y salta de alegría".

Habeck: "¿Les saludo?"
*_
*Ella responde: "No, el ataúd está cerrado".  *


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

*Un drone kamikaze ucraniano derribado sobre la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya: la administración regional*

Las autoridades de Energodar dijeron que el objetivo era una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado. La carga del dron kamikaze de las AFU derribado, al caer en el techo, detonó. No hubo heridos ni víctimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Salir, como siempre, van a salir mal. Palmando un montón de pasta y poniendo otro clavo en el ataud de su economía. No me digas por que motivo pero la inercia incontrolable de los USA es dar por culo eternamente a todos y por todo porque si, más que por un interés estratégico real. Porque ésa es, ha sido y será la única visión diplomática que tienen desde que comenzaron a ser potencia: dar por culo a todo dios porque sí. En Latinoamérica, en África, en Oriente, en la ex-URSS, en el Pacífico, en Vietnam, en todo puto sitio donde ponen los pies es para joderlo todo a lo bestia. Creo que ni los romanos llegaron a tal perfección de hijoputismo tocacojones, pero es que ni siquiera lo hacen para sacar tajada. La gente todavía se cree que estos montan guerras por el tema económico, cuando el 90% de las guerras que han montado les han hecho perder millones a chorro, salvo a los cuatro gatos que se llenan el bolsillo en el momento. A nivel macroeconómico EEUU no ha hecho guerra en el siglo XX y XXI que no haya sido un clavo en el ataúd de su economía. Pero les da igual, patadón para adelante y pensar a quién joden el siguiente.



Hombre las guerras les han permitido imponer el dolar como unica moneda de referencia mundial , y de esta forma exportar la inflación de su sistema descontrolado. Eso es no mucha, es muchisima rentabilidad.

Los anglos solo entienden ser el primero, no les interesan segundos puestos y son coherentes se lo juegan todo a arrasar. Por eso Putin se equivoca de plano, o tumba el regimen en Kiev y mete el suyo o no acaba la guerra en 10 vidas.

Recuerdo cuando en 2014 por aquí decian que ucrania iba a caer porque no teneian pasta, esa la ponen los yanquis. Y ahora no va a caer porque se le acaben los soldados, porque el mundo esta lleno de desesperados, aventureros etc.... los anglos desde el primer dia estan metiendo gente.

Por desgaste no la acaban, al final van a tener que meter algo más de potencia y romper el frente. O quizas asumir que dure 2 años, y que Europa cruja. Veremos.


----------



## Pat (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues que otros países europeos hagan lo mismo, joder, que incrementen en un 25% su producción de gas en el Mar del Norte.



Na, son como España, tiene reservas en el mar, pero los verdes amenazan con manifestarse si el Gobierno Español pone centrales nucleares y saca el petróleo y gas de sus aguas…


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falta el final según entendí en Ingles, cito de memoria:
> "Si los rusos quisieran (_chasca los dedos recalcándolo_) tendríamos a Siria, Hamas, Hezbollah,.... encima (_supongo que armándolos para atacar Israel_).



El problema de Israel es la demografia de sus vecinos y de los israelies de religion islamica, no los pueden meter a todos en Gaza, van hacia la catastrofe, da igual que tengan el padrino americano de su lado, Rusia siempre ha tratado a Israel con suma cortesia.

PD- Netanyahu publico en uno de sus libros que hay que limitar a los palestinos el acceso al agua potable.


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre las guerras les han permitido imponer el dolar como unica moneda de referencia mundial , y de esta forma exportar la inflación de su sistema descontrolado. Eso es no mucha, es muchisima rentabilidad.



Eso lo podían hacer perfectamente sin guerras después de la 2ª WW, de la que ya salieron con esa ventaja estratégica. Todas las guerras desde entonces no han tenido ningún sentido estratégico racional y no han hecho más que perder pasta y competitividad, primero frente a Alemania y Japón y ahora frente a China.



> Los anglos solo entienden ser el primero, no les interesan segundos puestos y son coherentes se lo juegan todo a arrasar. Por eso Putin se equivoca de plano, o tumba el regimen en Kiev y mete el suyo o no acaba la guerra en 10 vidas.
> 
> Recuerdo cuando en 2014 por aquí decian que ucrania iba a caer porque no teneian pasta, esa la ponen los yanquis. Y ahora no va a caer porque se le acaben los soldados, porque el mundo esta lleno de desesperados, aventureros etc.... los anglos desde el primer dia estan metiendo gente.
> 
> Por desgaste no la acaban, *al final van a tener que meter algo más de potencia y romper el frente.* O quizas asumir que dure 2 años, y que Europa cruja. Veremos.



Si no quiere gastar más en eso o en arriesgar vidas, no le costaba nada cargarse a todos los cabecillas del cortijo y dejar el pais sin luz agua, TV e internet. Con 300 ó 400 misiles bien tiraos le da para dejar a las principales ciudades sin luz ni agua y cargarse a las 3/4 de la nomenklatura política y militar ukra, zelensky incluido con suerte. Y a partir de ahí, a ver que pasa ....


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los anglos solo entienden ser el primero, no les interesan segundos puestos y son coherentes se lo juegan todo a arrasar. Por eso Putin se equivoca de plano, o tumba el regimen en Kiev y mete el suyo o no acaba la guerra en 10 vidas.



Tu crees que la guerra terminara permitiendo los rusos un pequeño estado hostil y banderista, junto a sus fronteras ???, lo que quede de Ucrania despues de la guerra, si queda algo, sera una republica de Texas que fagocitara en pocos años.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡⚡Ukrainian terrorist Natalya Vovk found dead in Austria with 17 stab wounds, - Austrian publication Express.
> They are removing witnesses. No loose ends.
> 
> 
> ...



Las fotos utilizadas son de una historia de 2020. La noticia parece falsa, al menos las fotos fijo que lo son,


----------



## delhierro (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso lo podían hacer perfectamente sin guerras después de la 2ª WW, de la que ya salieron con esa ventaja estratégica. Todas las guerras desde entonces no han tenido ningún sentido estratégico racional y no han hecho más que perder pasta y competitividad, primero frente a Alemania y Japón y ahora frente a China.



No hubieran podido controlar todo el mundo sin esas guerras, han liquidado a toda oposición , los han metido a todos en su sistema. Con la URSS sin luchar, con los demas luchando. Y para luchar tiene que haber enemigo, de otra forma se les demorona el kiosko.

Han quedado fuera, los norcoreanos que son reencarnación de Esparta , Cuba poruqe es una isla y es pequeñita y demasiado cercana pero poco más. Hasta los chinos estan enlazados a ellos, pero todo tiene un limite.

Los chinos han sido más listos de lo previsto, y les estan adelantando. Los yanquis planean una guerra, previsible ,para retrasarlos, lo de Rusia si lo veo una cagada a Putin le podian haber dejado en paz , lanzado un chusco en forma de negocietes y hubiera sido neutral en la movida china. Se les ha ido el plan , o realmente sus topos les dijeron que Putin volveria a tragar como en el 2014. Esto les va a costar la lucha con los chinos.

Estoy de acuerdo en que Putin aunque entrando, ( yo tenia mis dudas ) ha entrado con lo minimo. Pensando en negociar.....pero los anglos una vezz empiezan no negocian se lo podia haber preguntado a Hess. Ahora ya es hasta el final, solo puede quedar uno.


----------



## risto mejido (28 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Chiste que pulula por las Alemanias...
> 
> *Habeck le pregunta a un adivino: "¿Qué ocurrirá en un futuro próximo?"*
> 
> ...




otro mejor;

- se levanta Macron despues de estar20 años en coma por un accidente y va a tomar un cafe en una avenida muy transitada de paris
- deme un cafe, por favor
-si señor Macron
-Por cierto como acabo al final el conflicto que hubo con rusia??
-bien, muy bien, le dice el camarero
- perfecto, digame cuanto le pago por este cafe
- 20 Rublos señor


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Rusia ha hecho lo que hace cualquier perro cuando otro perro quiere quitarle el hueso: revolverse y morder. Pero no con la suficiente decisión y autoridad y se arriesga a, de alguna manera extraña por alguna improbable carambola, acabar sin hueso por no rematar al moribundo sin compasión ....
> 
> Los motivos de Rusia son puramente geopolíticos y no tienen que ver con combatir nada. Tienen que ver con que unos fulanos no les pongan un gobierno hostil en la puerta de casa y lo llenen de misiles apuntándoles a los huevecillos. Vamos, los mismos motivos que tenía USA en el 62 con Cuba.
> 
> ...



Lo primero no es más que el pensamiento otánico, junto a la consabida equidistancia, que pretende ser neutral, entre la víctima y el verdugo.

Es decir los motivos de la víctima son puramente egoístas, y tienen que ver con que el verdugo no le ponga el filo del hacha en el cuello.

Y por cierto nazismo y comunismo no son de ninguna manera comparables. Malo que alguien que se pretende de izquierdas no lo tenga en cuenta, se pone al mismo nivel que los nazis polacos pidiendo que la UE condene al comunismo, y lo prohiba en su seno.

Respecto a lo segundo, pues anda que USA no ha sacado poder y riqueza de sus guerras imperialistas, y especialmente de sus guerras en Europa. Ahora si tampoco se entiende en que consiste el imperialismo, pues ya es que hay que hacer pedagogía muy básica.

Y ya lo de perder millones a chorro, es que tampoco se entiende lo que es el dólar. A mí que me importa perder millones a chorro de algo que no me cuesta absolutamente nada producir y no tiene valor real, si a cambio estoy ganando ventajas estratégicas, y apropiandome de recursos que si tienen gran valor real.


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

Por cierto nazis en el gobierno polaco, que tienen secuestrado a un ciudadano español, más específicamente vasco y de izquierdas.


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Respecto a lo segundo, pues anda que USA no ha sacado poder y riqueza de sus guerras imperialistas, y especialmente de sus guerras en Europa. Ahora si tampoco se entiende en que consiste el imperialismo, pues ya es que hay que hacer pedagogía muy básica.



Vietnam fue su primera quiebra tras la 2ª WW e Irak y Afganistan los han llevado a una deuda pública de 30 BILLONES. Y éso sin dar sanidad y educación gratis a sus ciudadanos ... Que unos pocos individuos o empresas se hagan de oro no quiere decir que al pais le vaya de puta madre. De hecho al pais le va de puto culo y están al borde de liarla parda.


----------



## kelden (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo primero no es más que el pensamiento otánico, junto a la consabida equidistancia, que pretende ser neutral, entre la víctima y el verdugo.
> 
> Es decir los motivos de la víctima son puramente egoístas, y tienen que ver con que el verdugo no le ponga el filo del hacha en el cuello.



No pretendo ser neutral. Prefiero que ganen los rusos. Otra cosa es que me trague esas chorradas que cuenta todo el mundo para vender su moto (son nazis, son comunistas, dios está conmigo, etc...etc... las mismas tonetriás siempre desde hace 10.000 años, cuando lo que quieres decir es "estás atentando directamente contra mis intereses vitales"). Lo cierto es que si los ukros, ya sean nazis o mediopensionistas o comunistas o budistas, no hubieran buscado la integración en la OTAN, ahora vivirían tan felices, por muy nazis que fueran. Y si fueran un estado budista(como el Tibet en tiempos) que se presta a poner misiles de la OTAN apuntando a los rusos, estarían igual de jodidos que ahora.


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Ataques con cohetes en Ucrania: explosiones en la región de Rivne, objetivo incendiado en Sarny
También se informa de explosiones en Volyn.
Ataques aéreos en muchos oblasts.
Antes de esto, los recursos de la oposición bielorrusa informaron del despegue de aviones de combate rusos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (28 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya habéis visto que a los chinos, los americanos les están chuleando una y otra vez.
> 
> Ahora dos barquitos usanos navegando por el Estrecho de Taiwan.
> Y un avión norteamericano, entrando en el espacio aéreo chino.
> ...



Es la táctica de USA de siempre meterte el dedo en el ojo para que seas tú el que suelta la primera ostia y así poder decir "veis? han empezado ellos, ellos son los malos ..."

Las guerras se empiezan cuando a tí te interesa no a tú enemigo, por eso no van a morder el anzuelo ahora

Ahora sus FFAA están en pleno desarrollo, ya llegará el momento


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Ago 2022)

Kodema liberado, confirmado por Wagner con un video:
t.me/theRightPeople1/5845


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Reportado por los corresponsales de @anna_news desde la región de Nikolayev

❗Exclusivo❗

Paracaidistas rusos realizan operaciones en la frontera con la región de Mykolayiv.
Los exploradores descubrieron una fortaleza del ejército ucraniano.
El comandante de la compañía decidió atacar las posiciones del ejército ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## niraj (28 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya habéis visto que a los chinos, los americanos les están chuleando una y otra vez.
> 
> Ahora dos barquitos usanos navegando por el Estrecho de Taiwan.
> Y un avión norteamericano, entrando en el espacio aéreo chino.
> ...



Me parece que conoce ud. poquito la mentalidad china.
Un chino no embiste porque le pasen un trapo rojo por la cara.

Tienen una forma de pensar diferente:
_Sabio comentario del usuario chino de la red Weibo Sobre el pasaje 28 de agosto de barcos estadounidenses en el estrecho de Taiwán: "Estados Unidos juega nuevamente la carta taiwanesa. Tiene prisa. Cuanto más impaciente sea el enemigo, más tranquilos debemos ser"._


----------



## Seronoser (28 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Me parece que conoce ud. poquito la mentalidad china.
> Un chino no embiste porque le pasen un trapo rojo por la cara.
> 
> Tienen una forma de pensar diferente:
> _Sabio comentario del usuario chino de la red Weibo Sobre el pasaje 28 de agosto de barcos estadounidenses en el estrecho de Taiwán: "Estados Unidos juega nuevamente la carta taiwanesa. Tiene prisa. Cuanto más impaciente sea el enemigo, más tranquilos debemos ser"._



Lo que quieras.
Pero llevan meses haciendo el ridículo más absoluto


----------



## Harman (28 Ago 2022)

Finlandia suministra armas antiaéreas a Ucrania.

Los miembros de las AFU mostraron los cañones antiaéreos finlandeses 23 Itk 61.

¿Por qué es interesante? No había información previa sobre sus entregas.

Para ser precisos, estos cañones antiaéreos son ZU-23-2 soviéticos, que Helsinki compró a la Unión Soviética en la década de 1970.

Las Fuerzas Armadas finlandesas decidieron designarlas como 23 Itk 61, y posteriormente incluso subieron de nivel: 23 Itk 95.

Las principales características del 23 Itk 61: alcance de hasta 2,5 km; cadencia de tiro 400 cartuchos por m; cadencia de tiro 2000 cartuchos por m; peso 950 kg.

Cabe destacar que Kiev los recibió en la versión convencional - sin equipo adicional que mejora el alcance y la precisión. 









ANNA-NEWS


Война нашими глазами. Фронтовое информационное агентство ANNA-News Реклама - @recltg Сотрудничество - @ANContact @anna_news




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (28 Ago 2022)

El mundo ruso. Sobran las palabras:


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Incendiaron el BMW X6 perteneciente a Yevgeny Sekretarev, Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, en el departamento de censura, que está involucrado en las persecuciones de los rusos contra la guerra.



Vaya!, un BMW X6, el coche más común en Smolensk, Altai, Kostroma, Ivanovo, Pskov, Daguestán etc.
No pasa nada, se compra otro y ya está. Los hay a puñaos para los cuatro forrados.


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171705
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos arcabuces se gastan los muchachos.


----------



## Praktica (28 Ago 2022)

*2 - Las "Tropas 731" de Ucrania: ‘éxitos’ del programa biológico.*
11 de marzo de 2022.
https://topwar.ru/193328-ukrainskie-otrjady-731-uspehi-biologicheskoj-programmy.html

*Nulandia...

A medida que las tropas rusas avanzan por Ucrania, es inevitable que se clasifiquen y cesen su actividad la masa de biolaboratorios repartidos por todo el país.* Ya escribimos en un artículo anterior sobre la apertura de dos nuevos laboratorios de referencia estadounidenses en Ucrania, justo antes para el inicio de la operación militar de liberación de Donbass. No se sabe con certeza si se trata de un accidente o si los bio-objetos ucranianos, que crecen como setas después de la lluvia, podrían haber sido efectivamente uno de los objetivos de la operación especial. Pero la disponibilidad de los protocolos de investigación ya ha agitado a la Sra. *Victoria Nuland,* *que exigió que se ocultara a Rusia la naturaleza del trabajo en los laboratorios de referencia. Si en los laboratorios se llevaban a cabo investigaciones exclusivamente pacíficas, ¿de qué tiene tanto miedo toda una Subsecretaria de Estado para Asuntos Políticos en el equipo de Blinken?*

Aclaremos un poco la situación sobre el hecho mismo de la *aparición de laboratorios de referencia cerca de las fronteras de Rusia. La cúpula militar de Estados Unidos ha repartido estas instalaciones prácticamente por todo el mundo.* En primer lugar, hay que entender una cuestión:* el cultivo en laboratorio de cepas letales cerca de las fronteras de un Estado soberano es -por definición-, motivo de quejas muy serias o incluso para promover medidas preventivas de carácter contundente. Rusia no es la única: el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino exigió a los estadounidenses que revelaran la naturaleza de la investigación en los laboratorios.*

Se puede discutir mucho sobre la ‘misión humanitaria’ de los ‘especialistas’ en ‘enfermedades infecciosas’, pero *la presencia de cepas de fiebre congoleña y ántrax en varios laboratorios ucranianos a la vez no puede explicarse por intenciones pacíficas. *Mientras tanto, la ‘lógica’ d*el* *comportamiento de los estadounidenses es bastante ‘comprensible’: trasladar el trabajo complicado y peligroso con patógenos lo más lejos posible de casa.* Los Estados Unidos tienen ahora requisitos de seguridad muy estrictos y un serio control público de las oficinas tipo Fort Detrick. *Por eso, Ucrania desempeña el papel de país de tercera o cuarta clase en esta historia,* que no se avergüenza de usar o tirar los residuos biológicos. *Sería más o menos lo mismo si Rusia colocara deliberadamente una central nuclear flotante en aguas neutrales cerca de la costa este de Estados Unidos. Salvo que el nivel de seguridad en una central nuclear es varias veces superior al de cualquier biolaboratorio de Ucrania, *Georgia, Uzbekistán y otros países del antiguo campo socialista. *Por cierto, Kazajstán ya ha tenido tiempo de justificarse por el laboratorio estadounidense de Alma-Ata, en el que supuestamente crearon la primera ‘vacuna’ del país contra el ‘coronavirus’: “QazVac”.*


_Estados Unidos pagó a científicos ucranianos por el desarrollo de armas biológicas de 2,5 a 5 dólares por hora._​
Por otra parte, Ucrania, a pesar de contar con 30 instalaciones de este tipo, no ha sido capaz de desarrollar su ‘propia protección’ contra ‘Covid-19’. Por cierto, tampoco lograron evitar que el coronavirus se extendiera por el país.

*La cuestión de los ‘laboratorios de referencia’ también puede verse desde otro ángulo: ni un solo país europeo cuenta con este tipo de instalaciones, pero casi todas las repúblicas postsoviéticas tienen varias docenas de ellas.* Y la guinda del pastel es el total secretismo de todo lo que ocurre tras los muros de las instalaciones. *Como está de moda decir hoy en día, hay una falta total de transparencia.* No se permitió a ningún experto ruso trabajar en ninguno de los laboratorios de referencia.

Al mismo tiempo, el laboratorio biotecnológico nacional ‘Vektor’ ha colaborado abiertamente con científicos extranjeros y ha acogido delegaciones hasta hace poco. Por cierto, la estructura d*el Centro Científico Estatal de Virología y Biotecnología de Novosibirsk "Vector" también tiene sus propios cinco centros de referencia para el seguimiento de patógenos especialmente peligrosos, pero ninguno de ellos salió del Rusia. *Recordemos que en Ucrania hay 30 laboratorios de este tipo. En consecuencia, es necesario fijar el hecho: *la mera presencia de instalaciones que contienen patógenos peligrosos cerca de las fronteras de Rusia es ya un acontecimiento extremadamente alarmante. Incluso si los ‘centros de referencia’ son personal del Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos dedicado exclusivamente a la ‘investigación pacífica’, lo que en sí mismo no tiene sentido.

Perfil del puesto

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado varios documentos interesantes que arrojan luz *sobre la naturaleza de la investigación desarrollada en los últimos años en los laboratorios de referencia ucranianos. No hay muchos materiales (evidentemente, los americanos tuvieron tiempo de limpiar los más importantes), pero hacen sentir incómodo. E*n primer lugar, de la nomenclatura de los bio-objetos militares: peste, cólera, ántrax, brucelosis, tularemia, yersinosis, poliomielitis y otros. El 24 de febrero se destruyeron al menos 322 contenedores con estos microorganismos sólo en Lviv. *Si no se trata de un pequeño lote industrial, ¿qué es?.

*La fiebre hemorrágica del Congo-Crimea, cultivada en el laboratorio de referencia de Kiev "Centro de Salud Pública del Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania" también aparece en los documentos. *Por cierto, en una muestra de infectados, 8 de cada 10 personas pueden morir de la fiebre. *Desde principios de la década de 2000 se han producido varios brotes de la enfermedad en las regiones del sur de Rusia.*

Lo más insólito es que hubo una relativa calma o, como escriben los especialistas de Vector, un "silencio" del virus en todo el mundo hasta principios de este siglo. Luego, por razones inexplicables, el patógeno empezó a aparecer por todas partes. Tradicionalmente *se ha atribuido a un clima más cálido en Europa y EE.UU.; según dicen, la infección se ha vuelto más libre y le resulta más fácil infectar y multiplicarse. El origen antropogénico de los brotes es mucho más plausible, ya que fue entonces cuando entraron en funcionamiento 200 ‘centros de referencia’ estadounidenses en todo el mundo. *Estados Unidos *no es el único beneficiario* de los experimentos de fiebre Congo-Crimea en Ucrania. *En 2018, el Instituto de Medicina Tropical Bernhard Nocht de Hamburgo se sumó a los trabajos. *El programa de investigación incluía un grupo de los llamados hantavirus hemorrágicos, transmitidos a los humanos por ratones y topillos. La mortalidad de la infección puede llegar al 50%. Los alemanes también supervisaron los trabajos sobre los patógenos del dengue, la chikungunya, el nilo occidental y el usutu.

Los ‘laboratorios de referencia’ ucranianos tienen una relación especial con los animales. Según los documentos recibidos por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en el marco del proyecto UP-8 (estudio de los hantavirus y la fiebre de Crimea-Congo) los biólogos ucranianos entregaron al menos 140 contenedores con parásitos de murciélagos al Instituto Alemán de Sanidad Animal. No hay preocupación por la salud de los animales, sino un interés por mejorar la transferencia de infecciones a través de sus parásitos: pulgas y garrapatas.

*Todo el mundo recuerda la ‘historia’ de la ‘transferencia del coronavirus de los murciélagos a los humanos’ a finales de 2019, que dio lugar a la pandemia de Covid-19.* Durante varios años, los laboratorios de referencia de Ucrania han llevado a cabo experimentos similares en la frontera con Rusia. Y *en Georgia, aparentemente, se siguen llevando a cabo.* Al mismo tiempo, se* han documentado varios casos de fiebre infecciosa: hubo varios infectados en el hospital de enfermedades infecciosas de Kiev, que "no siguieron el protocolo".* Los médicos no han averiguado dónde y en qué condiciones contrajeron los pacientes la fiebre hemorrágica del Congo y la infección por hantavirus en Ucrania.

*Se decidió aprovechar la ventajosa posición geográfica de Ucrania para estudiar las rutas migratorias de las aves, naturalmente, para las necesidades médicas militares. *El *proyecto* se denominó *UP-4* y se ejecutó *entre 2018 y 2020*. *Las aves son mucho mejores vectores de enfermedades infecciosas que los murciélagos: cada año migran miles de kilómetros hacia el interior de Rusia desde el sur de Europa a través de Ucrania.* *Aunque es poco probable que puedan transmitir enfermedades peligrosas a los humanos de forma eficaz, son capaces de infectar a varios millones de aves con la gripe aviar o la enfermedad de Newcastle en sus granjas.* De los documentos se desprende que los expertos de los ‘laboratorios de referencia’ han seguido deliberadamente las rutas migratorias de los patos silvestres desde Kherson hasta las regiones de Tyumen y Sverdlovsk.



_El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publicó materiales sobre la aplicación de programas militares y biológicos por parte de USA y sus aliados de la OTAN en el territorio de Ucrania. El departamento militar revela información sobre transferencia de biomateriales de laboratorios ucranianos a Australia y Alemania; proyecto de murciélagos; proyecto de aves migratorias UP-4 y protocolo de captura de aves de Ucrania en Rusia._​
*La transferencia masiva de muestras de sangre locales a países extranjeros podría tener consecuencias mucho más graves.* E*n al menos una ocasión, se enviaron 350 muestras a un laboratorio de referencia en Australia y 1.000 al Instituto de Medicina Tropical Bernhard Nocht en Alemania.* Y *la explicación de los estadounidenses no resiste las críticas: supuestamente para determinar los títulos de anticuerpos.* *En 2019, Ucrania ya contaba con varias decenas de instalaciones de laboratorio de alta gama para realizar análisis sofisticados, mientras que una simple concentración de anticuerpos debía determinarse al otro lado del mundo.* *Se ha expresado una versión del desarrollo de armas de destrucción masiva genéticamente específicas, dirigidas a los eslavos.* Ciertamente, *es una empresa extremadamente difícil y peligrosa: las diferencias de genotipo entre los franceses (alemanes) condicionales y los rusos son extremadamente pequeñas*. Incluso *si es posible crear un agente químico/biológico capaz de seleccionar ciertos grupos étnicos como víctimas, la magnitud y las consecuencias de los errores serán catastróficas. Pero la probabilidad teórica de crear armas de destrucción masiva de este tipo hace tiempo que no es nula.*

Autor: Evgeny Fedorov.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (28 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No



0% No


----------



## Loignorito (28 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Na, son como España, tiene reservas en el mar, pero los verdes amenazan con manifestarse si el Gobierno Español pone centrales nucleares y saca el petróleo y gas de sus aguas…



La política española, especialmente esos grupúsculos como los 'verdes', son controlados por la gente a la que tú sirves. No es pues 'España', son sus amos que la maltratan y explotan. Es tu gente.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un empresario ruso cubrió su tienda con los nombres de ciudades ucranianas que han sido bombardeadas por las fuerzas rusas. Ahora podría enfrentar hasta cinco años de prisión.



Con dos cojones!
Y un taladro Bosch!!!! 
El troleo no puede ser más bestial.


----------



## Kabraloka (28 Ago 2022)

para cuándo la ofensiva sobre el dnieper?
otoño? invierno?


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los 603 santos inocentes de la guerra de Putin.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maldito hijo de la gran puta!


----------



## NPI (28 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo te respondo. !!Nada te impide pensar que si hay muertos civiles en un lado tb lo puede haber en el otro !!!!
> 
> Pero a tí nadie te impide el que pienses y razones adecuadamente :
> 
> ...



@Hal8995 has dado en el clavo


> *o por el contrario lo sabes q es así y solo deseaa reventar o desviar el hilo.*


----------



## El_Suave (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Maldito hijo de la gran puta!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171727
> 
> ...



Que subnormal ha puesto los números en la escala de la derecha en este fake. Un ignorante que no sabe ni lo que es un pie ni una pulgada.


----------



## dabuti (28 Ago 2022)

*Medvedev mete otro órdago de Rusia a Europa: subirá el precio del gas un 43% hasta los 5.000 euros por cada mil metros cúbicos.









Órdago de Rusia a Europa: amenaza con subir el precio del gas un 43% para finales de 2022


Debido al alza de los precios, incluso con la reducción actual del suministro ruso a la UE, el Kremlin puede ingresar 20.000 millones de dólares en un trimestre por la exportación de gas, según los cálculos de los expertos.




www.elespanol.com





WINTER IS COMING....*


----------



## dabuti (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Maldito hijo de la gran puta!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171727
> 
> ...



Deja de llorar, putita OTÁNica.


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Irina _
> _Forwarded from el OJO en
> * Rusia gana terreno en la guerra de información contra Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



Los japoneses tienen dos problemas y son extremadamente serios:
1- Los hedge funds están al acecho y derribo
2- Japón va a ser el principal conejillo de indias y eso les llevará a su aniquilación como isla, a raíz del documento de la NATO 2030 United for a New Era


----------



## NPI (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que subnormal ha puesto los números en la escala de la derecha en este fake. Un ignorante que no sabe ni lo que es un pie ni una pulgada.



Los ANALFABETOS FUNCIONALES se caracterizan por dar lecciones a todo el mundo y este es uno de ellos.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> *HISTORIAS DESCONOCIDAS*
> EL 1 de diciembre del año 1993, //..//advierten a los españoles que si no entregan a los croatas, los pasarán a cuchillo a todos.
> Monterde consulta por radio a su alto mando militar de qué hacer y el alto mando le ordena que intente aguantar y negociar pero que, *si no es posible, que entregue a las 200 mujeres y niños junto a los 10 soldados croatas a los musulmanes y que no miren atrás*, a lo que el joven Teniente Monterde contesta: "de aquí no se mueve ni Dios…".
> Planta cara a los pañuelos verdes que al mirar a la cara al enemigo que tiene enfrente, se repliega y se marcha.
> ...



Si en Srebrenica hubieran estado los españoles en vez de los holandeses no hubiera tenido lugar los hechos que allí ocurrieron.
[/QUOTE]

No es cierto, se le ordenó *NO ENTREGAR A NADIE.* Como manifestó el propio Teniente:

*"Se nos ordenó asegurar la zona, mantener la posición y en la medida de nuestras posibilidades dar protección y no entregar a nadie”.*

No hagáis caso de las cadenas que pasa como en el juego del teléfono averiado.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Interviu publicó un reportaje sobre las hazañas de estos "pobres masacrados" de Sbrenica, resulta que la ciudad era la sede de un comando de rebanacuellos que se dedicaba a cruzar el Drina y realizar toda clase de atrocidades con las poblaciones servias al otro lado del rio, así durante años, hasta que el territorio fué conquistado por el ejército de Mladic, entonces ajustaron cuentas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

MOSCÚ, 28 de agosto. /TASS/. Moscú espera que la visita a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye por parte de los inspectores del OIEA finalmente se lleve a cabo, a pesar de la influencia destructiva de Kiev, dijo el domingo la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.

"Estamos convencidos de que se llevará a cabo (una inspección del OIEA - TASS), a pesar de la influencia destructiva en este proceso por parte del régimen de Kiev y todos los que lo respaldan y los que utilizan la instalación nuclear como un mero instrumento de no incluso chantajear sino terrorismo", dijo en una entrevista con el programa Voskresny Vecher (Domingo por la noche) con Vladimir Solovyov en el canal de televisión Rossiya-1.

“Porque lo que el régimen de Kiev está haciendo en torno a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye es terrorismo nuclear. Obviamente, no solo lo pueden hacer quienes poseen armas nucleares o bombas sucias, sino también la forma en que lo vemos ahora”, enfatizó.

Llamó a no creer en las falsificaciones de Occidente de que supuestamente se ha presionado a Rusia para que dé acceso a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye a los inspectores del OIEA. "Quiero que todos ignoren los informes y las falsificaciones provenientes de Occidente de que supuestamente lograron presionar <...> a la parte rusa para que aceptara la inspección, que supuestamente usaron todas sus habilidades diplomáticas para persuadirnos de organizar tal una inspección", dijo. "No es cierto. Es mentira. Ya hemos visto intentos de presentar la situación de esta manera, así que solo quiero advertir que la campaña de información se desarrollará de esta manera".

Zakharova enfatizó que era Moscú quien insistía en tal inspección. “Ha estado pidiendo tal inspección, solicitándola. Además, ha recibido total comprensión de la OIEA, de su director general y durante meses no ha escatimado esfuerzos para organizar esta visita. Recuerdo cómo se reunió el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov. con el director general de la OIEA hace varios meses. Recuerdo numerosos contactos, llamadas telefónicas y reuniones personales que sostuvieron nuestros representantes ante esta organización. Los esfuerzos diplomáticos estuvieron enfocados en organizar la inspección”, dijo.

El New York Times informó el sábado que el OIEA formó una misión, que se espera que visite la central nuclear de Zaporozhye la próxima semana.

Ubicada en la ciudad de Energodar, la central nuclear de Zaporozhye está controlada por tropas rusas. En los últimos días, las fuerzas ucranianas realizaron varios ataques en su territorio utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados, artillería pesada y múltiples sistemas de lanzamiento de cohetes. En la mayoría de los casos, tales ataques fueron repelidos por los sistemas de defensa aérea, pero varios proyectiles alcanzaron las instalaciones de infraestructura y las inmediaciones del almacenamiento de desechos nucleares.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que subnormal ha puesto los números en la escala de la derecha en este fake. Un ignorante que no sabe ni lo que es un pie ni una pulgada.



Está claro que es un photoshop .
Me haría más feliz que la foto fuese real, sería un puntazo.
La escala me importa una mierda, que lo pongan en centímetros!


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

UHUUUUUUHUUUUUU
Se acerca la noooocheeeee.
Ya están aquiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Ago 2022)

Ayer escuché que según algunas fuentes (trabajadores de la central) existe fuga de polvo radiactivo en Zaporiyia. ¿Alguien ha escuchado algo similar?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> UHUUUUUUHUUUUUU
> Se acerca la noooocheeeee.
> Ya están aquiiiiiiiiiii.



desde luego... el departamento q marqueting lo mejor q tienen...
  Una cosa el usuario saint javelin, no se tendria q cambiar de nombre?


----------



## niraj (28 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que quieras.
> Pero llevan meses haciendo el ridículo más absoluto



China anuncia una vez al año la compra de aviones para sus compañías aéreas. Normalmente está cerca del 50% para Airbus y otro 50% para Boeing. Días antes del viaje de Pelosi, China anunció discretamente que los 37.000 millones se iban a Airbus y 0 para Boeing.

Durante la visita de Pelosi, China acordó discretamente con otro país asiático comerciar en sus monedas nacionales, desechando el dólar.

Ahora, mientras los 2 barcos de USA pasean frente a la costa taiwanesa, Xi regresa de Arabia Saudita. Poco se sabe de lo que han tratado allí... Por cierto, Arabia Saudita ha comentado que la OPEP puede recortar la producción, en contra de los deseos de Biden.


Los chinos, discretamente, son prácticos y buscan resultados
Los USA, escandalosos y amantes del espectáculo, solo han conseguido pasear sus barcos y aviones perdiendo un grandísimo contrato: el mercado Chino supone aprox. el 25% de las ventas de Boeing, y si tenemos en cuenta que el mercado ruso era aprox. el 6% y también lo ha perdido, la empresa queda en una situación muy delicada


Respecto al ridículo, es un concepto muy personal.
Yo, que soy de mentalidad práctica, pienso que un país ha sabido ser práctico. Y si tuviera que llamar a algo ridículo, quizás diría que montar todo este espectáculo para no lograr nada podría considerarse ridículo.

Si usted piensa que el ridículo es otra cosa, pues bien, cada cual tiene su concepto.

Seguro que alguien habrá que le diga a los soldados rusos que avancen hacia los ucranianos en una digna formación de desfile militar, porque avanzar escondiéndose detrás de arbustos o arrastrándose por el suelo puede ser más seguro y práctico, pero ridículo


----------



## frangelico (28 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> China anuncia una vez al año la compra de aviones para sus compañías aéreas. Normalmente está cerca del 50% para Airbus y otro 50% para Boeing. Días antes del viaje de Pelosi, China anunció discretamente que los 37.000 millones se iban a Airbus y 0 para Boeing.
> 
> Durante la visita de Pelosi, China acordó discretamente con otro país asiático comerciar en sus monedas nacionales, desechando el dólar.
> 
> ...



Solo falta que los Max redenominados, que están teniendo muchos incidentes que ahora se resuelven sin accidente, vuelvan a tener una siniestralidad anómala. Entonces solo la estatalización salvará a Boeing.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Ago 2022)

Explosiones reportadas en la región de Rovenskaya en el oeste de Ucrania, los informes sugieren que se está llevando a cabo un ataque aéreo ruso a gran escala.


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La política española, especialmente esos grupúsculos como los 'verdes', son controlados por la gente a la que tú sirves. No es pues 'España', son sus amos que la maltratan y explotan. Es tu gente.



Y no solo española:


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Ago 2022)

Es el fin de los sueños y dias de vino y rosas de los emprendedores estilo @alfombrass. Lo que no hayáis expoliado ya ....olvidaros  



mazuste dijo:


> Ayer, sábado (raro, raro...) se ha estado celebrando una reunión urgente de los ministros de energía
> de la UE. Parece que ya están visualizando una "revolución" en la República Checa...





Adriano II dijo:


> 1400 €/Mwh !!!!
> 
> Alguien se hace a la idea de la ANIMALADA que es eso ?????





Mera irrisión comparado con una trinchera ucraniana


----------



## Loignorito (28 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *2 - Las "Tropas 731" de Ucrania: ‘éxitos’ del programa biológico.*
> 11 de marzo de 2022.
> https://topwar.ru/193328-ukrainskie-otrjady-731-uspehi-biologicheskoj-programmy.html
> 
> ...



El día en que caiga el imperio anglosajón, ninguna nación ni grupo de poder *necesitará inventarse ni exagerar nada* para demonizarlos, dado el calibre de todas las monstruosidades que han ido cometiendo desde hace siglos, primero los británicos, luego los norteamericanos.


----------



## JAG63 (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (28 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Solo falta que los Max redenominados, que están teniendo muchos incidentes que ahora se resuelven sin accidente, vuelvan a tener una siniestralidad anómala. Entonces solo la estatalización salvará a Boeing.



Es lo que tiene usar la pasta de la empresa en recomprarte tus propias acciones para que suban y los ejecupijos se lleven un pastizal más grande todavía que no te queda pasta para ingeniería, I+D, etc ...

Pero a quien coño le importa todo el mundo sabe que son "too big to fall" y ya pondrá el gobierno federal toda la pasta que haga falta si hay problemas

Y sino que le pregunten a Intel por ejemplo con la ley de los microchips ...


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPI (28 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un precio impagable es un precio inutil, puesto que a los pagadores les será imposible asumirlo a priori, los bridish no van a poder pagar 4.000 libras de electricidad anuales, es totalmente imposible, las empresas para las que trabajan, tampoco les van a poder subir los salarios para ocmpensar dicho dislate, pues ellas mismas tendrán que pagar esos precios inasumibles. Se han metido en una trampa imposible de salir.



Y una cosa más de nuestros 'amigos los ingleses', no han pagado todavía las 350 libras mensuales por acoger a los seres de luz del 404, van con 3 meses de retraso y la gente se impacienta.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Ago 2022)

Los sancionados :




Los sancionadores :




*"La guerra es un enfrentamiento entre dos inteligencias humanas más que entre dos grupos de hombres armados"*

Lectura en la Escuela de Oficiales británica, 1901


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los japoneses tienen dos problemas y son extremadamente serios:
> 1- Los hedge funds están al acecho y derribo
> 2- Japón va a ser el principal conejillo de indias y eso les llevará a su aniquilación como isla, a raíz del documento de la NATO 2030 United for a New Era



Vete a tu selva, tiraflechas no tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Los ANALFABETOS FUNCIONALES se caracterizan por dar lecciones a todo el mundo y este es uno de ellos.



Pregúntale al photochopers, imbécil.
El hijoputa tiene la altura que se merece: La de una rata gorda.


----------



## JAGGER (28 Ago 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Supongo que tú incapacidad para entender algunas cosas viene de tu educación



Quién es éste payaso?


----------



## vettonio (28 Ago 2022)

_Hoy lo han cogido cerca de Marinka. Fue mala suerte para el soldado, fue capturado por los Kadyrovitas.

_


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Ago 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


>



Hombre! los mercenarios a sueldo del Kremlin: Una auténtica banda de asesinos.
El Putinato se quedó sin soldados? dónde está el millón de patriotas del que se vanagloriaba?
Sólo veo patriotas en los ucranianos, los demás son mercenarios a sueldo: QUÉ PUTA VERGÜENZA!


----------



## JAGGER (28 Ago 2022)

Va muy bien mamaruskia.




Jajajaja.


----------



## cobasy (28 Ago 2022)

De retweet de Pablo Escobar:

Cuanto más daño causa la política del Banco de Rusia a nuestro país, más elogian su liderazgo los medios de comunicación, los expertos y los políticos occidentales. Es ridículo leer sobre los méritos del Banco de Rusia para fortalecer el rublo en una situación en la que sus sancionadores simplemente lo sacaron del mercado y el rublo subió automáticamente bajo la influencia de una balanza comercial positiva debido a la salida forzada de especuladores Y es obvio que fue precisamente la connivencia del Banco de Rusia con los especuladores y la acumulación sin sentido de reservas de divisas, que excedieron el volumen de la base monetaria en tres veces, fueron la razón principal de la volatilidad excesiva y sistemática. infravaloración del rublo. Fueron los sancionadores quienes, al bloquear la exportación de capital de Rusia, incluida la acumulación de reservas de divisas, aseguraron el fortalecimiento automático del rublo bajo la influencia de una balanza comercial altamente positiva. Y la dirección del Banco Central, en la confusión, está tratando de restablecer la salida de capital de Rusia, permitiendo a los exportadores dejar las ganancias de divisas en el extranjero, a pesar de los riesgos de su confiscación.

Parece que nadie escapa a los banqueros...occidentales, ni los rusos...las cosas son asi... nadie es independiente!

Traduccion cutre automatica del ruso de tG


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Los sancionados :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171819
> 
> ...




Hace tiempo que en esa escuela no renovaron los manuales. Solo así se explica que desconozcan a uno de sus mejores generales, Montgomery quien en una sesión del Parlamento brutish se expresói así:






My Lords, I understand that in our Chamber, if the subject under discussion is one in which you have an interest, you must declare your interest. The other day a noble Lord was—I was going to say "ticked off", because he had not done that. I should 227 like to make it quite clear that I am interested in the Army because it pays me—totally inadequately, but there it is. I do not think it is suitable to discuss the Army except within the context of the Armed Forces as a whole, because no one Service can achieve anything by itself. It is very easy in a debate of this sort (to discuss all the trees. I should like to have a look at the wood. The first thing you find is that an efficient, well-trained and highly disciplined Army is a vital element in our defence organisation. How that Army is to be organised will depend on how it is going to be used in war and in peace. I should like to take war first.

The next war on land will be very different from the last one, in that we shall have to fight it in a different way. In reaching a decision on that matter, we must first be clear about certain rules of war. Rule 1, on page I of the book of war, is: *"Do not march on Moscow"*. Various people have tried it, Napoleon and Hitler, and it is no good. That is the first rule. I do not know whether your Lordships will know Rule 2 of war. It is: *"Do not go fighting with your land armies in China"*. It is a vast country, with no clearly defined objectives, and an army fighting there would be engulfed by what is known as the Ming Bing, the people's insurgents.

1962 Parliament

https://api.parliament.uk/historic- hansard/lords/1962/may/30/the-army-estimates#S5LV0241P0-


----------



## bk001 (28 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya habéis visto que a los chinos, los americanos les están chuleando una y otra vez.
> 
> Ahora dos barquitos usanos navegando por el Estrecho de Taiwan.
> Y un avión norteamericano, entrando en el espacio aéreo chino.
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi " y como tal debe ser considerado:

Desde 2014 , cuando el 1er chapman no dio ni una , todas sus previsiones fueron kk de ñu, vengo diciendo que V. Putin ganaba tiempo. Se dedicaba a ganar tiempo a sus "socios occidentales" Hasta finales de 2020 que la retórica Rusa cambió totalmente te y las "interceptaciones" de aviones OTAN se empezaron a realizar con aviones rusos cargados de misiles A/A y los occidentales pasamos a ser sus "adversarios geopoliticos".
Al mismo tiempo ,finales de 2020, la retórica China también cambió . No he seguido tan bien la evolución China, pero se que cada año botan más barcos militares que muchas armadas de países medianos.

Rusia aguantó las ofensas hasta que considero que ya tenía el mínimo indispensable , a mi entender de misiles pues de botar armada iban lentos. De hecho la. Operación militar de febrero 2022 era un calvo de la de un año antes y mucha gente infravalorö el "que viene el lobo" ruso .

China , aguanta hasta que llegan a su "mínimo indispensable " , que solo ellos conocen. 
No creo que sea una cuestión de cojones, más bien de tiempos. Y estos tiempos son malos, con tendencia a extremadamente malos, para los europeos corrientes.

Suerte a todos los que "meamos siempre mirando a Inglaterra(ahora anglosion)", la vamos a necesitar.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171751



Piense lo que quiera, el reportaje existe.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE pretenden suspender el acuerdo de visados con Rusia esta semana - Financial Times
> 
> "Es inapropiado que los turistas rusos se paseen por nuestras ciudades, *por nuestros puertos deportivos*", dijo un alto funcionario de la UE al periódico.
> 
> ...



Somos un puto meme, Europa la decadente, la antaño faro de la humanidad se ha convertido en pozo de mierda infecta.


----------



## El Exterminador (28 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hombre! los mercenarios a sueldo del Kremlin: Una auténtica banda de asesinos.
> El Putinato se quedó sin soldados? dónde está el millón de patriotas del que se vanagloriaba?
> Sólo veo patriotas en los ucranianos, los demás son mercenarios a sueldo: QUÉ PUTA VERGÜENZA!



Sobre todo cuando te alistan por la fuerza como pasa en Ucrania ... será que Rusia con un puñado de mercenarios y milicianos, les ha bastado para tomar el 25 % del país


----------



## amcxxl (28 Ago 2022)

Sobre el bombardeo de la ZNPP





*Sobre el bombardeo de ZNPP*

1. Ucrania continúa el bombardeo de ZNPP y Energodar. Esta noche, además del bombardeo de la propia central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, volaron en un edificio de gran altura en Energodar.

2. La misión del OIEA debe llegar al sitio a principios de septiembre, esç obvio que hasta la llegada (si la hay), los bombardeos continuarán.

3. El chantaje nuclear continúa: su objetivo es obligar a Rusia a no desconectar la ZNPP del sistema energético de Ucrania hasta el final y transferir la ZNPP al control occidental. Estos objetivos no están ocultos y se articulan abiertamente.

4. Es bastante obvio que si la Federación Rusa está de acuerdo con esto, será una concesión inequívoca, que demostrará la efectividad de tal chantaje y su reproducción en el futuro en otras ocasiones y en una configuración diferente.

5. Como antes, se sugieren ataques de represalia contra instalaciones generadoras en el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como contra instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas. 
Por supuesto, Ucrania debería estar completamente desconectada de la ZNPP.


----------



## bigplac (28 Ago 2022)

Si, puede ser, pienso que es un análisis correcto. Que China se esta preparando tampoco es un secreto.

No estoy de acuerdo en tus conclusiones. China jamás ha agredido a nadie, salvo escaramuzas, el Tibet, y poco mas.

China recuerda perfectamente la gran alianza con el imperio Español. Cuando al imperio Español le fue bien a China le fue bien, cuando el imperio Español cayó, China cayó.

Asi que me espero más un ataque andorrano que chino, es que de todos los posibles enemigos de España, China debe de estar de los últimos.

Eso si, si España se sigue comportando como un súbdito anglo, y los anglos ordenan ataque a China, bueno, pues entonces los agresores seremos nosotros. Y sí, lo pasaremos mal.




bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi " y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> Desde 2014 , cuando el 1er chapman no dio ni una , todas sus previsiones fueron kk de ñu, vengo diciendo que V. Putin ganaba tiempo. Se dedicaba a ganar tiempo a sus "socios occidentales" Hasta finales de 2020 que la retórica Rusa cambió totalmente te y las "interceptaciones" de aviones OTAN se empezaron a realizar con aviones rusos cargados de misiles A/A y los occidentales pasamos a ser sus "adversarios geopoliticos".
> Al mismo tiempo ,finales de 2020, la retórica China también cambió . No he seguido tan bien la evolución China, pero se que cada año botan más barcos militares que muchas armadas de países medianos.
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Sobre el bombardeo de la ZNPP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con esto. Lo importante para Rusia (y para cualquiera en unos miles de kilómetros a la redonda o que pueda ser afectado por las aguas del Dnieper) es que la central se mantenga a salvo. Lo segundo importante también para Rusia, es que aquellos que simpatizan con ellos, no se queden sin electricidad este invierno ¿qué gana con eso? pierde aceptación. Y ¿qué gana Kiev respecto del conflicto armado? nada. Que siga vertiéndose la electricidad hacia ellos, no cambiará el final de este enfrentamiento ¿que ganarán un efecto mediático temporal? ¿y?

Dejémonos de chantajes e 'insufribles concesiones rusas', que aquí no hay nada de eso excepto para la propaganda OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ago 2022)

El Canal de Resumen Militar informa que el "3er cuerpo militar" ruso de 40-60.000 soldados
ha completado su entrenamiento y equipamiento, y se está moviendo a través de Rostov
hacia el frente. Este tamaño de grupo crearía un avance dondequiera que sean enviados,
tal vez al frente de Donetsk (Maryinka, Avdeevka, etc.) o al área de Kherson (para tomar 
Nikolyevka y Odessa). Dima cree que esta última zona es más probable. A los ucranianos 
les quedan pocas o ninguna reserva estratégica, así que el resultado será el debilitamiento
de un frente para reforzar el que está siendo atacado por este nuevo Cuerpo, que provocará 
el colapso de ambos frentes.

Algo así cambiará por completo la naturaleza del campo de batalla, destruirá la narrativa 
occidental y socavará en gran medida el régimen de Zelensky. Todo ello a puertas del 'fresco'
europeo desde el infierno. Será interesante ver cómo reaccionan los ucranianos, los líderes 
occidentales y sus medios de comunicación.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que en esa escuela no renovaron los manuales. Solo así se explica que desconozcan a *uno de sus mejores generales, Montgomery *



hainnns, que me ha dado la risa !!!!

sorry


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Ago 2022)

Síntesis del informe que veo:

Aparte de la toma de Kodema, la estrategia rusa se basa en su artillería como varios foreros han apuntado, mientras tenga obuses va a ir machacando poco a poco el territorio por liberar.

Los ataques se basan en 2 o 3 horas de artillería seguidos por una siembra de panfletos indicándose como se deben rendir, mientras los drones vigilan y apuntan los nuevos objetivos, pasadas 2 o 3 horas se bombardea con helicópteros y aviones para volver a empezar el ciclo, ataque de artillería, llamada a la rendición y observación, ataque de aviación. El combate cuerpo a cuerpo se vuelve casi inexistente.

Así han ido destruyendo líneas fortificadas, aun quedan muchas. por eso el avance es lento en la región de Donetsk. Veremos mañana que liberan.


----------



## pgas (28 Ago 2022)

*Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Aquí tenemos una instalación de almacenamiento en seco para el combustible nuclear gastado. Hay un cráter sólo a 50 metros de distancia. ¿Qué están haciendo?"*

28/Ago/22

Entrevista bastante informativa con un ingeniero de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya sobre lo que ocurre en la planta, gracias a "Hippy_End" por la transcripción:


Ingeniero del ZNPP: "En resumen, nos están planchando todo el tiempo. Las minas de la PMK se dispersaron hace dos días. Estoy en Energodar, trabajo en la planta. Resulta que era de "Uragan" o de "Ushakov". Tenemos una instalación de almacenamiento en seco para el combustible nuclear gastado aquí, cerca de la Unidad 6. Sólo hay un cráter a 50 metros de distancia. Es una gilipollez lo que están haciendo. Perdone mi francés.

De todos modos, por la noche, hace dos días, era muy ruidoso. Se ha estado golpeando durante el día. Un dron golpeó el... Teníamos, bueno, los nuestros, por así decirlo, entraron, bueno, los rusos naturalmente. Había una cocina de campaña. Fueron alcanzados por un dron. Les dieron. Creo que fueron tres personas, creo que fueron 200. Eso es triste. Y unos 300, heridos. Los enviamos a Melitopol para su tratamiento.

Y ahora la situación es así. "Por la noche salen "Huracanes" para nosotros, tenemos Marganets, el embalse de Kakhovka aquí, Marganets, las represalias vuelan allí. Porque Ucrania está tirando hacia nosotros, por así decirlo. Parece que hay un "tres sietes". Porque están golpeando bastante la zona industrial.

Ya tenemos niños heridos. Una niña de 13 o 12 años...".

Videoblogger: "¿Están golpeando las zonas de descanso?

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Están golpeando, parece que están golpeando el infierno fuera de aquí. Hoy hemos ido a la playa, a hacer una barbacoa y a comer algo. Resulta que pasaban por allí, bueno, "zeds", por así decirlo. Dos camiones Ural allí. Conducen allí constantemente patrullando este territorio. Y aparentemente pueden verlos desde los drones. Debido a que los drones están constantemente revoloteando en el aire, no pueden ser vistos ni oídos, pero en los chats, como el de Nikopol, Marganets, vemos, publican videos allí. Están publicando estos vídeos.

Se trata de un reconocimiento, por el que, aparentemente, se guían. Son una especie de observadores. Prácticamente no hay sistema de defensa aérea en Energodar. Hay un problema con las defensas aéreas. Así que todo lo que golpean, todo viene aquí...

Incluso tenemos un grupo de amigos aquí, entramos en estos chats y les preguntamos simplemente: ¿por qué le pegáis a Energodar? ¿Por qué no golpean en dirección a Kherson, Zaporizhzhya, Donetsk? ¿Por qué no usas esta técnica allí? ¿Cuál es el sentido de golpear aquí, a través del embalse de Kakhovka? De nosotros a ellos aquí hay ocho kilómetros a través del agua.

Pero no hay una explicación concreta. Prohiben inmediatamente, en el grupo de eliminación. Eso es todo. Y no puedes escribir más.

Ahora estoy usando una tarjeta SIM. Bueno, cambiamos a +7, tarjetas SIM rusas. Se venden aquí. He cambiado a tarjetas SIM +7 y he vuelto a entrar en este canal pero no escribo nada. He vuelto a entrar en este canal, pero nunca he escrito nada, ya que entendía que cualquier palabra de mi boca conllevaría inmediatamente un baneo. Ni siquiera escuchan nada. Cualquier versión que difiera de su visión del mundo, es inmediatamente una prohibición. Sólo una prohibición sin explicación".

Videoblogger: "¿Hay especialistas de Rosatom trabajando en las centrales nucleares?"

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "La situación es esta. La última vez que estuve en el trabajo fue el lunes de esa semana. Ahora se nos mantiene, por así decirlo, en el turno N. Seguimos bajo la dirección de NAEK Energoatom. Eso es todavía NAEK paga mi salario. Recibo mi sueldo en la tarjeta de Privatbank. Como si Ucrania lo pagara, pero ya se habló de que trabajaremos para Rosatom a partir de septiembre, más o menos.

Ahora Petro Kotin, es nuestro presidente de NAEC Energoatom. Escribió en su canal de Telegram que Rusia se está preparando para conectar Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk con la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.

Hay caída de tensión por la noche. Ayer medí el voltaje: 182 voltios. Ya estamos aquí... el voltaje ha bajado de 220 a 180 voltios, los frigoríficos de las tiendas se cortan".

Videoblogger: "¿Sigue llegando electricidad a Ucrania desde la central nuclear?"

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Sí, continúa. Aquí hay dos líneas eléctricas que pasan por Kakhovska, son potentes, 750 kilovoltios, están enviando allí. Es decir, que sigue en marcha. Pero la 4ª unidad fue descargada a causa del ataque. Bueno, entró en protección, porque la carga bajó drásticamente y ahora se ha enfriado. Creo que las unidades 5 y 6 están en funcionamiento ahora".

Videoblogger: "Bueno, por lo que sé, la unidad de potencia no se destruye fácilmente..."

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno, mira, el reactor, por supuesto que no. El reactor es del tipo VVER-1000, la primera unidad se puso en marcha en la URSS en el 84, el reactor en sí, el edificio del reactor, se puede golpear con un obús, las paredes son de un metro de espesor de hormigón armado. No hay manera de penetrar en ellos. Pero si entra en la sala de turbinas. Esa es la sala de máquinas donde están la turbina y el turbogenerador, el generador se refrigera con hidrógeno puro. Naturalmente, explota enseguida".

Videoblogger: "¿Qué pretenden conseguir? Usted ha dicho sobre el depósito de residuos que si algo sucede allí, Chernóbil parecerá una matiné infantil".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Así es. Así será. Porque si lo destruyes. Hay estos contenedores redondos de hormigón armado... Ya hay más de un centenar de ellos. Este es todo el combustible gastado, fue almacenado allí. La instalación de almacenamiento en seco - SHOYAT - así es como la llamamos. Si lo destruyen, no sé, arderemos todos aquí".

Videoblogger: "Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informan de que los militares rusos están atacando supuestamente la central nuclear".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno... -- risas. -- Bueno, tú mismo lo sabes".

Videoblogger: "Bueno, eres como un local. Sólo me lo pregunto. Entiendo su punto de vista, ¿y qué tienen que ver sus conciudadanos, sus compatriotas, los residentes de Energoatom? De hecho, son rehenes".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Déjenme decirles esto: el 60% está a favor de Ucrania. Todavía es así. El rublo NO va aquí. Los bancos rusos NO han venido aquí. Sólo han llegado comunicaciones. Hasta ahora sólo hay comunicaciones rusas. No hay comunicación ucraniana. Pero los que son tan pro-ucranianos, van a la playa a pillar esa orilla. Allí hay torres. Y van a la playa, la gente hace llamadas allí desde sus tarjetas SIM.

He renunciado por completo a las tarjetas SIM ucranianas. Estoy aquí de forma habitual. Nací en San Petersburgo, claro. Acabé aquí en el 94. Mis padres se graduaron en el LETI y vinieron aquí, naturalmente, como científicos atómicos. Así que seguí sus pasos, soy ingeniero en una central nuclear".

Videoblogger: "¿Sabes lo que me resulta interesante? La gente ve que Ucrania está golpeando una central nuclear, que ellos, sus hijos, sus familiares pueden desaparecer en un momento por culpa de Ucrania. ¿Y siguen apoyando?"

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Todo el mundo reacciona con calma. Todo el mundo se pasea como si no pasara nada. Es decir, la mayoría de ellos, aquí que dejaron la manteca, se fueron. Fueron a Zaporizhzhya. La mayoría de ellos - fueron a Zaporizhzhya. Por lo tanto, ahora están los que son neutrales o los que están a favor. Son mayoría.

Pero cuando hablo con la gente, dicen: hay orcos, moskales - toda esta retórica comienza, yo digo: escucha... Bueno, tengo un amigo allí, Denis, llamémoslo así. Yo digo: ¿los rusos han golpeado la ciudad al menos una vez? Dice: no. Yo digo: bueno, si vinieron a matarte, ¿por qué NO destruyeron la ciudad? ¿Por qué iban a venir aquí? Se habrían parado allí en la colina de Dneprovka y habrían utilizado "Grads" para destruir la ciudad.

Yo digo: bueno, mierda. Soy amigo de él desde 2010. Fuimos compañeros de clase, estudiamos juntos. Yo digo: oye, ¿por qué han tenido que entrar, para llevarse algo, para vigilar esta central nuclear? Están perdiendo a su gente aquí. Dice: no, son orcos, están todos jodidos. Este es el rumbo de la discusión.

Si Rusia se bombardea a sí misma, ¿por qué tiene que entrar en el territorio de Ucrania? Se habrían sentado allí, no sé, la región de Rostov estaba bombardeando Leningrado, Leningrado estaba bombardeando la región de Rostov. Entonces, ¿cuál era el sentido, si los orcos estaban venciendo a los orcos, por qué iban a venir aquí? ¿Qué es esta tontería?

Videoblogger: "Probablemente haya trabajadores de la central nuclear. Pueden ver de dónde viene, ¿verdad?

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Ya lo hacen. La estela sobresalía del lado de Nikopol. Está claro que se introdujo así cerca de la SNFZ. Aquí mismo sobresalía de éste, del "Uragan", que se había dispersado. Estaban lanzando bombas de racimo sobre la central nuclear. Son pequeñas explosiones, bueno, de metralla. Y hay un vídeo claro de este bombardeo desde la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y se ve claramente: el asta sobresale y desde la dirección de Nikopol.

Es decir, NO podría haber metido la pata. Si los rusos dispararan, NO lo harían desde Nikopol. Bueno, el gato del erizo".

Videoblogger: "Sabes, lo que me sorprende. Que la gente tenga que explicar cosas tan elementales".

Ingeniero del ZNPP: "Estamos sufriendo, estamos sufriendo".

Videoblogger: "¿Y cómo se comportan los militares rusos?

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Muy competente. Distribuyen ayuda humanitaria. Pues bien, por así decirlo, los pensionistas, etc., es decir, las personas socialmente abandonadas en Ucrania, sí, reciben ayuda. Distribuyen productos alimenticios, etc. Por lo tanto, no hay violencia, matar a alguien en algún lugar o algo - no hay tal cosa. Por supuesto.

Hoy estábamos descansando en la playa, pasaba una columna, bueno, como columna, dos "Ural" y tres coches civiles como estos, crossovers. Bueno, los saludamos. También nos saludaron, y eso fue todo. Hemos pasado. Por supuesto. Quiero decir que estamos sentados en la playa, miramos a Nikopol, oímos desde la dirección de Vasilyevka - el cañón de artillería está tronando. En absoluto nos detuvieron, NO nos echaron, nada.

En la ciudad, bueno, la policía ya está en camino. En los coches, que tenía la policía, creo que ya han puesto diferentes pegatinas. Han arrancado los símbolos ucranianos, las banderas, se han llevado todas estas cosas, y conducen de noche. Hay toque de queda a partir de las 12, no hay toque de queda antes porque tenemos un cambio de turno en la estación a las 11".

Videoblogger: "Así que los militares rusos realizan funciones policiales".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Sí. Incluido. La mayoría de ellos, por supuesto, están en el territorio de la central nuclear. Bueno, aquí también hay equipos en la zona industrial. No hay mucha defensa aérea, por supuesto. Pero eso es, no sé, es un asunto de los generales, de los militares que se ocupan de estos temas.

Probablemente nadie esperaba que Ucrania bombardeara, a grandes rasgos, una instalación nuclear. Y ya ves cómo ha quedado. Hace sólo dos días era una pesadilla. Ucrania trató de bombardear las estaciones de bombeo que llevan agua a la ciudad".

Videoblogger: "¿Por qué? Después de todo, esto NO es una instalación militar. Se trata de una infraestructura civil".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "cortar el agua y la electricidad. Eso es genial. Así que todos podemos sufrir aquí. Esa es la situación".

Videoblogger: "Pero la gente es civil, gente corriente, la gente ve todo esto".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno, poco a poco entenderán cómo es. Cómo solía vivir Donetsk. Cómo vivió Lugansk durante ocho años".

Videoblogger: "Ahora hay rumores y noticias cada vez más activas en los medios de comunicación de que habrá referendos en otoño, sobre todo en la región de Zaporizhzhia".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Lo leí, lo leí. Eso existe".

Videoblogger: "¿Cómo crees que votará la gente en este referéndum?"

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno, ya sabes, no puedo decir exactamente cómo aquí. Melitopol - es como una mayoría allí ya. Mira, de nuevo, el punto es que todos los que son svidovymi, se fueron. Ellos son los que están en contra. Todos los demás o no irán, o estarán a favor. Así. No hay otra manera.

Hay mucha gente intimidada. No podemos. Digamos que yo, como trabajador de una central nuclear, no puedo obtener un pasaporte ruso, aunque me gustaría mucho. Nací en San Petersburgo. Me gustaría. Pero, de nuevo, en la oficina de pasaportes, donde se reciben, se sientan, a grandes rasgos, chicas, bueno, mujeres de Energodar, que son locales. Y de alguna manera entregan toda la información. Y los que reciben un pasaporte son despedidos inmediatamente de la estación. Ya hay casos de este tipo.

Y la VGA, bueno, la administración cívico-militar luego les desbloquea el paso manualmente. Siguen yendo a trabajar y les pagan en rublos los que vinieron de Rusia. Nuestra administración cívico-militar les paga los sueldos en rublos. Siguen yendo al trabajo. Aunque la NAEC los despidió. Hay casos así, he oído hablar de 6 u 8 personas con seguridad.

Videoblogger: "¿Y por qué no se ocupan de esto los empleados de los servicios correspondientes?"

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno, no lo sé".

Videoblogger: "Interesante. Pero sigue existiendo, sí, el temor de que Rusia se vaya y Ucrania regrese..."

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Si Rusia se va, yo me iré con ella".


Energodar -- 24 de agosto de 2022

+++

_Bastardos del "Energoatom" ucraniano publicaron en su telegram : _



⚠⚠⚠_ La nube de radiación en caso de accidente severo en la central nuclear de Zaporizhia, según la dirección del viento el lunes 29 de agosto de 2022, cubrirá parte del sur de Ucrania y las regiones del suroeste de Rusia..._

PS esta entrevista es del 24, luego el 26 la propaganda anglocabrona produce una entrevista a ingeniero proukro

*Un ingeniero que ha estado trabajando bajo la ocupación rusa desde el 4 de marzo en la planta de energía nuclear ucraniana de Zaporozhye (ZNPP) dijo a Voice of America que las fuerzas rusas colocaron artillería y lanzacohetes en la estación y sus alrededores y que ellos mismos organizaron explosiones cerca de la planta en un intento de desacreditar al ejército ucraniano.*

un poco patético el negociado gobbeliano tontánico


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Hoy lo han cogido cerca de Marinka. Fue mala suerte para el soldado, fue capturado por los Kadyrovitas.
> 
> _



Pues tiene mucha suerte porque podrá asistir a la serie de conferencias filosóficas de los chicos de Kadirov. La primera versa sobre la conceptualización de la estética postmarxista en relación con el preislamismo en el Caucaso nororiental.


----------



## Mabuse (28 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Podría ser, pero no encriptar los discos externos de un sistema así es de muy burros. ¿Jerifalte que se lleva el trabajo a casa y lo deja en el meublé donde se reúne con la querida?

Preveo a becarios desesperadodamente intentando hacer comprender a los jafazos cómo funciona el Toucan o uno de esos programillas sencillísimos y gratis para cifrar y ocultar discos.


----------



## Peineto (28 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> hainnns, que me ha dado la risa !!!!
> 
> sorry



La risa alarga la vida.


----------



## ROBOTECH (29 Ago 2022)

EMPIEZAN LAS QUIEBRAS EN EUROPA:

*Wien Energie, el mayor proveedor de energía de Austria, es insolvente: requiere 1.700 millones de euros para mantenerse líquido, según los medios locales. *
MÁS - Según los informes, Wien Energie no puede depositar más de 1.700 millones de euros como garantía la próxima semana debido a los precios de la energía al por mayor que se dispararon. El gobierno federal tiene que intervenir.











Wien Energie schlittert in finanzielle Turbulenzen


Auch Wien Energie selbst schlitterte durch die massive Teuerung in Turbulenzen. Der Konzern muss 1,7 Milliarden € hinterlegen, braucht Sicherheiten.




www.heute.at


----------



## Iskra (29 Ago 2022)

Un muy buen trabajo sobre Srebrenica. Estudio, trabajo, análisis. Pero me temo que la propaganda puede más que la inteligencia.








La masacre de Srebrenica Pruebas, contexto y política - PDF Free Download


La masacre de Srebrenica Pruebas, contexto y política Editores Edward S. Herman y Phillip Corwin Traducido del inglés para Rebelión por Sinfo Fernández El Grupo de Investigación sobre Srebrenica publicó




docplayer.es




Y un poquito más digerible tenemos hasta un hilo en la propia Burbuja.




__





Srebrenica: El lobo que pasó a cordero


Muchos de nosotros eramos niños, cuando nos llegaban noticias allende del Mediterráneo, donde se libaraba una guerra civil entre dos mundos. La terrible fama de los serbios viene precededida de una campaña de desprestigio y difamación comparable al Nacional-Sociaismo alemán, orquestada por...




www.burbuja.info





Sobre Oriente Medio, no sé si es el mismo caso, pero esto fue algo parecido.








Un militar español fallece en Líbano víctima de un ataque de Israel a Hizbolá


Francisco Javier Soria, de 36 años, era de Málaga y era su segunda participación con los cascos azules en el país




www.elplural.com




Y mucho blablabla, pero luego nada (como Couso o como mil ejemplos más).




__





La madre del cabo Soria: "Maduro estornuda y se llama a consultas al embajador, pero a Israel se le


Los padres del militar fallecido hace tres años en Líbano han recurrido al TC para esclarecer las responsabilidades del ataque MADRID, 28 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) - Este domingo hace tres años que el cabo Soria murió en Líbano como consecuencia del impacto de un proyectil israelí. Pese a que el...




www.burbuja.info




Eso sí, luego los "malos" hacen estas cosas:








El Ejército libanés ondea la bandera española tras reconquistar territorios de EI


Los soldados libaneses prosiguen este domingo su ataque contra las posiciones del grupo Estado Islámico en la frontera este del país con Siria, tra...




www.20minutos.es





Y aquí aún dormimos por las noches. Asco de puto mundo.


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Síntesis del informe que veo:
> 
> Aparte de la toma de Kodema, la estrategia rusa se basa en su artillería como varios foreros han apuntado, mientras tenga obuses va ha ir machacando poco a poco el territorio por liberar.
> 
> ...



Para qué vas a ir a matarlos a cuchillo si puedes matarlos apretando un botón a 40 kms de distancia?


----------



## kelden (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Podría ser, pero no encriptar los discos externos de un sistema así es de muy burros. ¿Jerifalte que se lleva el trabajo a casa y lo deja en el meublé donde se reúne con la querida?
> 
> Preveo a becarios desesperadodamente intentando hacer comprender a los jafazos cómo funciona el Toucan o uno de esos programillas sencillísimos y gratis para cifrar y ocultar discos.



El cifrao de los dispositivos informáticos está muy sobrevalorado. Yo te descifro cualquier disco duro:

1.- coges el disco y lo pinchas a un PC, da igual igual windows, linux, mac, freebsd, msdos, lo que sea.
2.- coges al dueño y lo atas a una silla.
3.- empiezas a inflarlo a hostias hasta que te de la contraseña, el usb con la clave criptográfica, el token o lo que sea que use para desbloquear el disco.
4.- Efectivo el 99 % de las veces.


----------



## Caracalla (29 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que chorras va a ser un genio. Es un cagueta que solo ha reaccionado cuando le han metido el fusil por el ojo de la cerradura y el disparo era inminente ....   Y aun así ahí anda cogiéndosela con papel de fumar ....
> 
> Unos genios son los yankis, que sin poner un puto muerto han liado la que han liado ....



Veremos como terminan unos y otros.

Rusia lleva preparándose para esto desde 1991. No te engañes.

De momento la follada está siendo brutal y en pocos meses Europa estará en llamas.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Un muy buen trabajo sobre Srebrenica. Estudio, trabajo, análisis. Pero me temo que la propaganda puede más que la inteligencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*'La terrible fama de los serbios viene precedida de una campaña de desprestigio y difamación comparable al nacional-socialismo alemán' *

Vuelvo a hacer una reflexión sobre aquello que llamamos nazismo, el original, no la mugre neo-nazi que hay ahora ¿vamos a considerar que la mayoría de las acusaciones vertidas sobre ellos parten de la misma gente de la que ahora denunciamos sus mentiras? ahora solo falta que alguien me llame nazi o facha.

Y de paso ¿vamos a recordar como se obligaba a los soldados rusos a avanzar contra las tropas alemanas a punta de pistola? ¿y que se les disparaba si retrocedían? ¿o eso es falso? y si eso es falso ¿cuanto más lo es? y si es cierto ¿cómo ahora quienes se definen comunistas o simpatizan con esa política y la URSS pueden criticar que los mandos ucranianos hagan lo propio? y con esto no justifico que lo hagan (éstos) o lo hiciesen (los otros), solo denuncio la hipocresía.

En esta ocasión he tomado posición a favor de Rusia por que creo que es lo justo. Si fuese, a mi entender, la razón del otro bando, tomaría posición a su lado. Bueno, si tomamos en consideración la putrefacción moral de éste, dudo que encontrase razones para defenderles, incluso si combatiesen contra el mismo infierno desatado.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El cifrao de los dispositivos informáticos está muy sobrevalorado. Yo te descifro cualquier disco duro:
> 
> 1.- coges el disco y lo pinchas a un PC, da igual igual windows, linux, mac, freebsd, msdos, lo que sea.
> 2.- coges al dueño y lo atas a una silla.
> ...



Es efectivo sólo si se secuestra al dueño del aparato y se dispone del tiempo y lugar necesarios para ello. No es lo mismo llevarse un pincho o un disco del tamaño de un paquete de cigarrillos que a un fulano, aunque sea un enano.
Pero si dejamos que el sujeto se ponga confortable despùés de una sesión de sexo agotador, le damos un consomé y le dejamos acabar el papeleo del día con un bonito keylogger a mano, disfrazado de cargador de baterías, teclado portable, impresora portátil o cualquier gilipollez. Nos ahorramos el tener que llevarlo a un sótano y las heridas en los nudillos. uando se de cuenta de que le han robado los datos ya estaremos a miles de kilómetros de distancia.


----------



## Iskra (29 Ago 2022)

Exitazo del abusado en Argelia. Pongo una fuente venezolana por puro cachondeo y porque de la "prensa libre" del mundo accidental es difícil encontrar algo de información entre tanta mentira/propaganda









Así fueron los abucheos a Emmanuel Macron en su visita a Argelia (+Video)


El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron recibió abucheos e insultos en su último día de visita a Argelia.




venezuela-news.com





_*«¡Un, dos, tres, vete a la mierda!»*_, le gritaron unas personas. _*«¡Francia se come a nuestro país!»*_, exclamaron otros, acusándolo de visitar Argelia solo por sus recursos energéticos.

Macron ignoró la situación y continuó saludando mientras *era escoltado por sus guardias*.



*La gira de Macron por Argelia*

Entre las razones de la gira de tres días está el aspecto energético, ya que *el país norteafricano cuenta con una de las reservas de gas natural más grandes del mundo* y Francia busca reducir su dependencia del gas ruso.


Por otra parte, las cuestiones de seguridad en relación con su antigua colonia también preocupan a París, debido a que *Argelia es uno de los compradores clave de material militar ruso.*


Este fue el *segundo viaje de Macron a Argelia como jefe de Estado*, después de una breve visita en diciembre de 2017, cuando en el mando del país estaba Abdelaziz Bouteflika.


----------



## Adriano II (29 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El cifrao de los dispositivos informáticos está muy sobrevalorado. Yo te descifro cualquier disco duro:
> 
> 1.- coges el disco y lo pinchas a un PC, da igual igual windows, linux, mac, freebsd, msdos, lo que sea.
> 2.- coges al dueño y lo atas a una silla.
> ...


----------



## HUROGÁN (29 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La risa alarga la vida.



Y servir al vulnerable plan de Market Garden de Monty la acorta,
donde si algo salia mal, todo salia mal, como así ocurrió.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172005



Pongamos el caso de que lo pierde, como esos CDs de la seguridad social británica que aparecieron en un taxi. Mejor que esté cifrado a que no lo esté. O que se lo manguen en el metro. O se lo retengan en la frontera.
En realidad es para eso.
Pero lo que sería para mirar es ¿Cómo sabían que esos analfabestias no cifran sus pinchos? ¿El típico subcontratado que dura una semana?¿Señora de la limpieza que en realidad sabe de estas cosas?


----------



## crocodile (29 Ago 2022)

Sirenas antiaéreas a esta hora en la capital de Crimea, Simferopol.

Se reportan 2 explosiones 

Sistemas de defensa aérea trabajando .

Ukronazis suben la supuesta.


----------



## Caracalla (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Canal de Resumen Militar informa que el "3er cuerpo militar" ruso de 40-60.000 soldados
> ha completado su entrenamiento y equipamiento, y se está moviendo a través de Rostov
> hacia el frente. Este tamaño de grupo crearía un avance dondequiera que sean enviados,
> tal vez al frente de Donetsk (Maryinka, Avdeevka, etc.) o al área de Kherson (para tomar
> ...



Siendo que Donbas está muy fortificado y que en Jersón-Mikolaiv hay muchas fuerzas ucras concentradas, donde más daño puede hacer un cuerpo del ejército bien equipado con blindados de calidad, es atacando por el centro asaltando Zaporyia primero y Dnipro después si hay fuelle para ello.

Además... alejar a los Ucros de la central nuclear es un beneficio secundario importante tb.

La doctrina Rusa es pegar siempre donde hay mayor debilidad en el frente y creo que ese punto es el más vulnerable en estos momentos.


----------



## Artedi (29 Ago 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> China recuerda perfectamente la gran alianza con el imperio Español. Cuando al imperio Español le fue bien a China le fue bien, cuando el imperio Español cayó, China cayó.



Efectivamente. China tan sólo aceptaba el pago de sus manufacturas en reales españoles de 8, de plata. Los que reconocían como auténticos los estampillaban para simplificar comprobaciones ulteriores:









Los resellos chinos en los reales de a ocho: historia de un encuentro entre culturas


La utilización del resello en las monedas, destinado a modificar el circulante por motivos de diversa índole, ha respondido por




cronicanumismatica.com


----------



## España1 (29 Ago 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Siendo que Donbas está muy fortificado y que en Jersón-Mikolaiv hay muchas fuerzas ucras concentradas, donde más daño puede hacer un cuerpo del ejército bien equipado con blindados de calidad, es atacando por el centro asaltando Zaporyia primero y Dnipro después si hay fuelle para ello.
> 
> Además... alejar a los Ucros de la central nuclear es un beneficio secundario importante tb.
> 
> ...



60mil soldados nada curtidos los metes en un frente fortificado y pueden salir esquilmados. Lo suyo sería reforzar batallones existentes


----------



## kopke (29 Ago 2022)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1171705
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es un notición. Kodema parecía muy complicado de liberar debido al atrincheramiento de los esbirros de la OTAN y estaban armados hasta los dientes.


----------



## ROBOTECH (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Canal de Resumen Militar informa que el "3er cuerpo militar" ruso de 40-60.000 soldados
> ha completado su entrenamiento y equipamiento, y se está moviendo a través de Rostov
> hacia el frente. Este tamaño de grupo crearía un avance dondequiera que sean enviados,
> tal vez al frente de Donetsk (Maryinka, Avdeevka, etc.) o al área de Kherson (para tomar
> ...



Los ucranianos también hablan de movilización rusa:

*Inteligencia de Defensa: Rusia está aumentando las reservas de movilización y planea movilizar a unos 90.000 militares*


Así lo afirmó el representante de la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Vadym Skibitsky, al aire de un teletón a nivel nacional, informando al público sobre las medidas de movilización que lleva a cabo activamente el país agresor.

*“Al mismo tiempo, se utilizan diferentes enfoques: los llamados batallones de voluntarios, y batallones de reserva, batallones de la llamada “Reserva del Ejército de Combate del País”, que actualmente están reclutando en cada distrito militar para reponer pérdidas, aumentar sus esfuerzos y aumentar el número del mismo grupo que puede usarse contra nuestro estado”,* dijo Vadym Skibitsky.









Defence Intelligence: Russia is increasing mobilization reserves and plans to mobilize about 90,000 military personnel | odessa-journal.com


The representative of the Main Directorate of Intelligence of the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine, Vadym Skibitsky, stated this on the air of a nationwide




odessa-journal.com


----------



## amcxxl (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los juicios posteriores a la SGM la mayoría de los apiolados fueron soldados que o cumplían las órdenes o eran fusilados con lo que lo único que hicieron fue prolongar un poco su vida, ya acabada tras el inicio del conflicto. Lo que nos deja una interesante moraleja, los juegos de los poderosos sólo traen muerte, hay que evitarlos y si es posible prevenirlos.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Desde 2008 que se está enterrando al euro, y nunca pasa.


----------



## España1 (29 Ago 2022)

De occidente y de oriente.

Siempre hay que pensar que moto te quieren vender


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

*
Rusia puede eliminar casi toda la constelación de satélites de inteligencia de EE.UU.
y bloquear totalmente el GPS, pero la aniquilación física de los satélites es un acto 
de guerra. Así que, al menos por ahora, no es una opción. *
Martyanov.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Intenta leer todas las versiones y luego deduces por donde puede ir la realidad. El problema es que occidente (donde estamos) intenta tapar (censurar) las versiones que no le convienen. Pero bueno, con paciencia hay posibilidades de ver la versión del otro lado.
Telegram o servidores .onion en la red TOR son sitios donde se puede ver versiones de oriente. También usando VPNs o Proxys asiáticos, nunca occidentales…


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)

“Los comandantes militares tienen que aconsejar, mire, señor presidente, hemos hecho todo lo que hemos podido, pero realmente no podemos echar a los rusos”.

Lord Richard Dannatt dice #TimesRadio que el presidente Zelensky debería 'comenzar a negociar' ya que 'Rusia no va a perder'.

Militar británico retirado que fue General y Jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Británicas


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los ucranianos también hablan de movilización rusa:
> 
> *Inteligencia de Defensa: Rusia está aumentando las reservas de movilización y planea movilizar a unos 90.000 militares*
> 
> ...



Recordemos que en menos de 3 semanas serán los referéndums para incorporarse a Rusia.

LaFederación tiene que enviar soldados a controlar esas áreas que serán Rusia. Y liberar tropas profesionales para las ofensivas


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Canal de Resumen Militar informa que el "3er cuerpo militar" ruso de 40-60.000 soldados
> ha completado su entrenamiento y equipamiento, y se está moviendo a través de Rostov
> hacia el frente. Este tamaño de grupo crearía un avance dondequiera que sean enviados,
> tal vez al frente de Donetsk (Maryinka, Avdeevka, etc.) o al área de Kherson (para tomar
> ...



Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000

La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.



Ademas; la casi totalidad de esta 3r Cuerpo es sin experiencia. Lo unico qué sirvien es para ayudar la retaguardia. Conduciendo camiones etcétera.

Mandar Les al frente Sera mandarles a una muerte segura. Para qué unos soldados son aceptablemente entrenado hace falta 6 meses de continuo formación BASICA , y para después convertir estos nuevo reclutas con con 6 meses de formación militar básica en UN ejercito hace falta otros 6 meses.

Para qué tengas UN idea, el UK tardo mas de 2 anos formar el ejercito para invadir Normandía y ganar a Los alemanes.

PD
Lo único que sirven esta 3r cuerpo es si se les manda a Bielorrusia, esto obligara a Ucrania a mandar militares ahie por si acaso…


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



Entonces ¿y esas tropas ucranianas que vais a entrenar vosotros? pues serán igual de ineficaces e inútiles para cubrir las cuantiosas pérdidas en el frente. Y no habéis ni empezado...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...





Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



В войсках
Командующий войсками военного округа 40 000
Командующий общевойсковой армией 37 000
Командир бригады 29 000
Командир полка 26 500
Командир батальона 24 000
Командир роты 22 000
Командир взвода 20 000
Заместитель командира взвода 17 000
Командир отделения 15 000
Первичная должность 10 000

Me encanta haber realizado la mili…es fácil detectar gente infantilizada por la propaganda…


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

La diana no estaba en los aviones, sino en el personal. Menudo problema.... Desnazificar y Desmilitarizar.



_"Toda la tripulación de vuelo de alguna manera calificada de las antiguas fuerzas aéreas de Ucrania (aviones MiG-29, Su-27 y Su-25) fue eliminada por las acciones efectivas de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y los sistemas de defensa aérea,_ la fuente diplomática militar .


La fuente explicó la pérdida de los restos de la aviación: Kiev para misiones de combate involucró a ex cadetes del Instituto Militar de Jarkov de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, que no tuvieron tiempo de terminar su educación. Según él, los recién llegados son derribados, si no en la primera, ya en la segunda salida.


También señaló que los intentos de los países occidentales de reclutar pilotos de aviones soviéticos bajo contrato en Polonia y otros países de Europa del Este fracasaron: los que accedieron " _ya están en tumbas y hospitales" _.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

Un nuevo "éxito" de la industria aeronáutica europea. Se están cubriendo de gloria.









Descartando a Boeing y Airbus, Aeroflot pretende renovar su flota con más de 300 aviones de fabricación rusa


La compañía aérea rusa Aeroflot, que tiene la mayor parte de su capital en manos del gobierno local, ha vuelto a hablar de la renovación de la flota con má




www.aviacionline.com


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Zaporozhie y la crisis energética


Artículo Original: Vzglyad La central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande de Europa, que anualmente genera 40.000 millones de kilovatios (el 50% de toda la energía generada por las centrales nucle…




slavyangrad.es











Zaporozhie y la crisis energética


29/08/2022

Artículo Original: Vzglyad 


La central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande de Europa, que anualmente genera 40.000 millones de kilovatios (el 50% de toda la energía generada por las centrales nucleares ucranianas) y suministra la quinta parte de las necesidades de energía eléctrica del país, se ha convertido recientemente en blanco de los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El viernes se conoció un nuevo ataque.

El suministro eléctrico de la central al territorio ucraniano se detuvo, aunque posteriormente fue recuperado. Según explicó el sábado Vladimir Rogov, representante de la administración regional, dos unidades eléctricas, la quinta y la sexta, de la planta suministran actualmente electricidad, que surten a los territorios bajo control ruso. La planta no solo suministra a la región de Jerson y las zonas de Zaporozhie bajo control ruso, sino también a la ciudad de Zaporozhie, bajo control ucraniano, y sus alrededores, así como a las regiones de Nikolaev y Odessa.

La publicación independiente [ucraniana] _Strana_ ha sugerido que la desconexión temporal de la central del sistema eléctrico ucraniano ocurrió “no a causa de los bombardeos, sino por motivos técnicos, para investigar la posibilidad de conectar la central al sistema eléctrico ruso”. Antes, el director del Fondo de Desarrollo de Energía Sergey Pikin había explicado a _Vzglyad_ que, si es necesario, la central nuclear de Zaporozhie puede ser incluida en el sistema eléctrico ruso en un solo día.

En mayo, el viceprimer ministro ruso, Marat Jusnulin, apuntó que la central, bajo control de las tropas rusas, puede ser desconectada del sistema energético ruso. Si Ucrania está dispuesta a aceptar y pagar por el suministro eléctrico de la central, que Rusia está dispuesta a vender a Ucrania, la central trabajará para Ucrania, afirmó el representante del Gobierno. “Si no aceptan, trabajará para Rusia. La energía nuclear es uno de los tipos más baratos y competitivos de energía. No habrá dudas sobre dónde vender la electricidad”, afirmó Jusnulin según citó _RIA Novosti_.

La ex primera ministra, ahora líder del partido opositor Batkivschina, apeló el jueves a prepararse para la pérdida de la central, que a febrero producía hasta el 20% de la electricidad consumida por Ucrania. “Esto significa que necesitamos urgentemente revisar el balance energético”, afirmó Timoshenko según cita _TASS_. Según la ex primera ministra, a la espera del invierno, Ucrania debe centrarse en la compra de carbón y en las negociaciones con la Unión Europea para la provisión de 2.000-2.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas para las reservas. Es evidente que este combustible (posiblemente gas licuado estadounidense) tendrá para los usuarios ucranianos un coste desorbitado. Hay que recordar que, en agosto, el precio del gas en Europa ha aumentado hasta los 3.275 dólares por mil metros cúbicos.

“Ucrania, por supuesto, necesita la energía producida por la central nuclear y por los pelos superó el último invierno. En aquel momento, los precios de la energía en la UE ya eran muy altos y Kiev se salvó solo por la compra de electricidad a Bielorrusia. Ahora la situación es peor para Ucrania, así que Kiev necesita algunas negociaciones en la sombra con la parte rusa o a nivel internacional para que la central continúe surtiendo al territorio ucraniano y facilite el tránsito a la temporada de calefacción”, explicó a _Vzglyad_ el economista Vasili Koltashov.

Según explica el experto en energía Igor Yushkov, es improbable que Ucrania vaya a ser capaz de solucionar sus problemas energéticos a costa de sus propias fuentes de importación de gas y carbón. Así que la cuestión de la importación de gas de Europa puede convertirse en una realidad para Ucrania. Teniendo en cuenta el descenso en la producción doméstica, es posible que haya que bombear 2.000-2-500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas, lo que costará, según explicó a _Strana_ el experto en el mercado energético Oleg Popenko, entre 120 y 160 millones de grivnas (entre 3.200 y 4.300 millones de dólares).

“La cuestión principal es cuánto gas está produciendo la propia Ucrania”, apuntó Yushkov. “Las capacidades principales están en el oeste, pero también se desarrollaron algunas extracciones en la región de Járkov y, según Kiev, ahora el trabajo allí se ha detenido. Es peor en el caso del carbón: no se puede importar a través de los puertos, tampoco será posible obtenerlo de Donbass, al menos directamente. Creo que Ucrania sigue siendo un país energéticamente deficiente, incluso teniendo en cuenta la reducción en el consumo, así que sigue necesitando la central nuclear de Zaporozhie”.

Sin embargo, la reducción de consumo eléctrico a causa de la pérdida de territorios, entre ellos las ciudades de Donbass y sus gigantes industriales (como Azovstal e Ilich en Mariupol y Azot en Severodonetsk) es un factor importante. Desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, el consumo eléctrico en el país ha caído en un 30% según afirmó a finales de marzo el ministro de Energía German Galuschenko. En abril, Sergei Marchenko, ministro de Finanzas, informó de que el consumo eléctrico había caído ya en un 35%.

“Ahora Kiev se ha quedado sin una parte importante del consumo privado. Había un consumo fuerte en Donbass, en parte a causa de las minas, la metalurgia y la industria, que son industrias de alto consumo energético. También ha perdido Lugansk, territorios del sur, la región agrícola de Jerson y parte de Járkov. Puedo decir de cabeza que es alrededor del 20% del sistema energético. Es la quinta parte de la base del tráfico energético de Ucrania”, explicó el profesor Bulat Nigmatulin, doctor en ciencias técnicas y director del Instituto de Problemas Energéticos.

La caída del consumo puede explicar por qué las tropas ucranianas se permiten disparar contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, con la esperanza de que los territorios perdidos de Jerson y Zaporozhie sufran las consecuencias. “Los actos ucranianos pueden calificarse de prueba de estrés: han probado y se han dado cuenta de que pueden vivir sin la central nuclear de Zaporozhie”, afirmó Alexey Anpilogov, experto en la industria nuclear.

Pero Anpilogov añadió también que la situación cambiará en la temporada alta de consumo: el invierno. Entonces, si el suministro se detiene, se notará. El consumo energético aumenta un 20-25% en invierno según explicó a _Strana _Yury Korolchuk, analista del Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos. El medio ucraniano apunta que, teniendo en cuenta la escasez de gas y los apagones, ante la llegada del frío, la demanda de estufas eléctricas se ha multiplicado por quince o veinte en comparación con el año pasado y el coste del metro cúbico de leña ha ascendido a las 1500-2000 grivnas (el doble que el año pasado).

Teniendo en cuenta las perspectivas reales de escasez energética, los planes de Kiev de vender el excedente energético a Occidente son una quimera. Hay que recordar que, a finales de julio, el primer ministro Denis Shmygal afirmó que Ucrania estaba aumentando las exportaciones de electricidad a la Unión Europea. “Ahora estamos exportando 100 MW y suministraremos 250, que queremos aumentar ocho veces en un año”, afirmó entonces.

A principios de agosto, el ministro de Energía German Galuschenko afirmó al medio estadounidense _Político_ que Kiev está preparado para aumentar las exportaciones a la Unión Europea a 1690 MW. Según el ministro, el trato sería beneficioso: permitiría a la UE ahorrar 6.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas (se entiende que ruso). Eso sí, entonces Galuschenko se quejó de que el sistema europeo ENTSO-E se opone, ya que afirmo que era preferible aumentar gradualmente los volúmenes solo hasta 250 MW. La Oficina Europea dejó abierta la “posibilidad de aumentar el potencial de comercio, que se valorará en septiembre considerando la estabilidad y seguridad del sistema energético”.

Teniendo en cuenta la situación real, los planes de Kiev de vender el excedente energético a la Unión Europea en otoño y ganar dinero con ello no son más que bravuconería”, apuntó Koltashov. Para el experto de Kiev Korolchuk, en invierno, cuando el balance energético esté en cero o en números rojos, no solo surgirá la cuestión de detener la exportación de electricidad a la Unión Europea, sino también la necesidad de importarla. Y teniendo en cuenta la crisis energética en la Unión Europea y el rápido aumento de los precios, no hay garantía de que vaya a haber suministro a Ucrania.

Volviendo a lo que está ocurriendo alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, hay que añadir que el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, calificó el viernes la situación de “extremadamente alarmante” y recordó la necesidad de permitir una misión del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica. El director general de esta organización, Rafael Mariano Grossi, afirmó que los expertos pueden llegar a la central antes del 5 de septiembre. Se habla incluso de que la visita puede comenzar esta misma semana.


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Entonces ¿y esas tropas ucranianas que vais a entrenar vosotros? pues serán igual de ineficaces e inútiles para cubrir las cuantiosas pérdidas en el frente. Y no habéis ni empezado...




El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*

Esto es de 2020



*desde de 2015 hasta 2020 el UK ha entrenado unas 20,000 soldados Ucranios.*



Actualmente hay unas 10,000 soldados Ucranios siendo entrenados en el UK…

El USA y otros países Europeas tiene sus propios programas para entrenar tropas Ucranios..


Efectivamente , Ucrania está preparando se para una larga guerra con Rusia y puede contar con la ayuda del UK, USA y Canadá.

Además….Creo que en el USA se esta entrenando pilotos ucranios para volar en aviones USA.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La nota filtrada del Gobierno de Biden pidiendo a las empresas exportadoras de gas que reduzcan los envíos para controlar la inflación interna, una vez que la escusa del fallo de seguridad en Freeport ya no se sostiene dejara a toda Europa tiritando de frio.

Europa se quejaba de ser dependiente de gas Ruso y ahora ve bien serlo del gas Usano, aun pagándolo 5 veces mas caro. Pasaron de Guatemala a Guatepeor.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



ijnore, un payaso mas


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El FSB identifica al cómplice de Natalya Vovk

El Centro de Relaciones Públicas del Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso ha declarado que sus agentes han identificado a un miembro de un grupo ucraniano de sabotaje y terrorismo que, junto con Natalya Vovk, estaba preparando el asesinato de Daria Dugina. Resultó ser Bohdan Tsyganenko, que llegó a través de Estonia el 30 de julio y abandonó el país el día antes del asesinato.
Tsyganenko había proporcionado a Vovk matrículas de coche y documentos falsos a nombre de una ciudadana kazaja de la vida real, Yulia Zaiko, y junto con Vovk había montado una bomba casera en un garaje alquilado en el suroeste de Moscú.
A continuación, Vovk siguió personalmente a Dugina hasta el aparcamiento para invitados del festival Tradición, siguió su coche en un Mini Cooper y detonó la bomba.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)

Es poco probable que los países europeos apoyen una prohibición de visas para los rusos Así lo afirmó el responsable de la Diplomacia Europea Josep Borrel en una entrevista con ORF.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Bombardeos de artillería y de tanques, así como ataques aéreos, a lo largo de todo el frente. - Principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Slavyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron acciones de asalto cerca de Bogorodichnoye.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, se está combatiendo cerca de Kodoma y Zaitsevo.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, unidades de la Federación Rusa llevaron a cabo una ofensiva cerca de Pervomayskoye.
▪ La Federación Rusa centra sus principales esfuerzos en impedir que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas realicen contraofensivas en la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhny. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo han explicado.
De todas formas es conveniente q te informes, aunque sea en la Wikipedia, ya que es la segunda vez en dos días que demuestras escasos conocimientos en temas militares.
Me recuerdas a los periodistas cuando le llaman al buque JCI portaaviones.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zaporozhie y la crisis energética
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Vzglyad La central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande de Europa, que anualmente genera 40.000 millones de kilovatios (el 50% de toda la energía generada por las centrales nucle…
> ...



Yo siempre pensé todo el asunto del bombardeo de la Central solo tiene sentido si tal decisión se toma muchos miles e incluso decenas de miles de kilómetros de distancia. Un lugar donde, si por desgracia se produce una fuga, la nube toxica nunca llegara a afectarles.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Intenta leer todas las versiones y luego deduces por donde puede ir la realidad. El problema es que occidente (donde estamos) intenta tapar (censurar) las versiones que no le convienen. Pero bueno, con paciencia hay posibilidades de ver la versión del otro lado.
> Telegram o servidores .onion en la red TOR son sitios donde se puede ver versiones de oriente. También usando VPNs o Proxys asiáticos, nunca occidentales…



lectura recomendable:








LO pille hace poco y creo que abri un hilo al respecto en Historia

EDITO:

Respecto a esto (que lo he leido a posteriori):





__





Las mentiras de los vigilantes – Rebelion







rebelion.org





el libro deja claro eso, que los serbobosnios iban por libre respecto a los serbios y que Milosevic intentaba "distanciarse" de ellos. Aunque las masacres de los bosnios en la zona si que las confirma.
El libro tambien defiende al oficial al mando holandes de los cascos azules en la zona, que si pidio permiso para actuar y defender Sbrenica con lo que tuviera a mano, pero recibio ordenes de "no hacer nada" (o algo asi, es lo que recuerdo)


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La nota filtrada del Gobierno de Biden pidiendo a las empresas exportadoras de gas que reduzcan los envíos para controlar la inflación interna, una vez que la escusa del fallo de seguridad en Freeport ya no se sostiene dejara a toda Europa tiritando de frio.
> 
> Europa se quejaba de ser dependiente de gas Ruso y ahora ve bien serlo del gas Usano, aun pagándolo 5 veces mas caro. Pasaron de Guatemala a Guatepeor.



El frío no es el mayor problema, las calefacciones consumen el 25% del gas. Lo gordo son los parones industriales, que crearán el caos general: si se detienen industrias intensivas en energía como las del vidrio y otros envases, no habrá forma de hacer llegar los alimentos procesados a los supermercados, por ejemplo. Es volver a dislocar unas cadenas logísticas que aún se están recuperando del desastre inducido por los cierres derivados de la epidemia.
En España se une que el gobierno, no sé si por desconocimiento o maldad, está poniendo la proa a la cogeneración, que en condiciones normales produce el 9-10% de la electricidad con mayor aprovechamiento del gas que la generación en centrales. España tiene una elevada capacidad en forma de ciclos combinados pero tampoco hará falta mucha electricidad si se cierran fábricas masivamente (los hogares pesan menos de 1/4 en el consumo eléctrico total). Es una locura y una vergüenza que el "aliado" se comporte así.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ya te lo han explicado.
> De todas formas es conveniente q te informes, aunque sea en la Wikipedia, ya que es la segunda vez en dos días que demuestras escasos conocimientos en temas militares.
> Me recuerdas a los periodistas cuando le llaman al buque JCI portaaviones.



Je,je,je…es de Wikipedia lo que puse pero en ruso…estoy bastante mejor informado que otros…por supuesto antes en las fosas marianas y hay más …mejóralo si puedes…


…
Como troll desinformador malo…el próximo intento nevera…


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un nuevo "éxito" de la industria aeronáutica europea. Se están cubriendo de gloria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este caso, nos les queda otra opción. Las sanciones prohíben vender aviones a Rusia.

Lo que si debería ir haciendo China es desarrollar su propia aviación civil, pues posiblemente será objeto de sanciones parecidas en un futuro. Aunque tal vez les baste la colaboración con la industria Rusa y una aun mas a ambos paises.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (29 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En este caso, nos les queda otra opción. Las sanciones prohíben vender aviones a Rusia.
> 
> Lo que si debería ir haciendo China es desarrollar su propia aviación civil, pues posiblemente será objeto de sanciones parecidas en un futuro. Aunque tal vez les baste la colaboración con la industria Rusa y una aun mas a ambos paises.




Ya tienen un proyecto común para un avión de fuselaje ancho. Es todo un reto por los materiales, motores, exigencias para certificación, si lo logran será un paso de gigante para su industria aeronáutica.









CRAIC CR929 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






En lso más pequeños China tiene ya en certificación su C-919, que es una especie de copia de los MD-90 ,y podrían comprar muchos MC-21 y fabricarlos en China.

Los chinos tienen una gran preocupación por la seguridad (tienen muy buenas cifras en la materia) , algo que los fabricantes occidentales ,junto con aerolíneas y autoridades de aviación, han afinado tanto que en los últimos 20 años la siniestralidad aérea, ya baja, ha caído aún más. Es difícil estar a la altura y los chinos solo comprarán ruso si alcanza estándares comparables a los de la aviación occidental (al menos los de antes del Max). Habrá que ver cómo sale el MC-21, lo cierto es que los rusos sí que tienen una larga historia en el desarrollo de aviones y motores de uso civil y eso puede ser a medio plazo el fin del duopolio euroamericano.

Si los chinos certifican el MC-21 y empiezan a adquirirlo sus aerolíneas, podremos estar seguros de que es un producto de elevada calidad, esto es algo que está moviéndose últimamente. Y dicen que es comparable a la familia A-320, veremos.

Las sanciones (ya desde 2018) parece que han obligado a cambios en el programa y a rusificar (o chinificar) algunos componentes importados. Y eso va a llevar sus años.

El MC-21 tiene cosas interesantes como un fuselaje de mayor sección que permite que un pasajero se cruce con las azafatas y su trolley de catering, y unas alas a la última. Lo que no sé es cómo irá la sustitución de componentes afectados por las sanciones.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



No hay Dios que te pueda tomar en serio.

Los rusos necesitan por lo menos un año para tener un cuerpo de ejército operativo, pero vosotros vais a entrenar a unos soldados ucranianos en un curso online de 100 horas y serán un arma de matar terrible.


----------



## vil. (29 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Si en Srebrenica hubieran estado los españoles en vez de los holandeses no hubiera tenido lugar los hechos que allí ocurrieron.



No es cierto, se le ordenó *NO ENTREGAR A NADIE.* Como manifestó el propio Teniente:

*"Se nos ordenó asegurar la zona, mantener la posición y **en la medida de nuestras posibilidades** dar protección y no entregar a nadie”.*

No hagáis caso de las cadenas que pasa como en el juego del teléfono averiado.
[/QUOTE]

Desconocía el asunto pero...

Lo que el otro forero dijo está perfectamente reflejado en la declaración que TU has puesto del TENIENTE:


Una orden clara, asegurar la zona y mantener la posición...

Una orden difusa, dar protección y no entregar a nadie EN LA MEDIDA DE SUS POSIBILIDADES, o dicho de otro modo, NO HABIA orden de protección, había la recomendación de que intentase proteger a esas personas...

Es importante enteder lo que el Teniente ahí explica muy claramente. Primero no habría reproches en caso de entregar a esas personas, si con ello se consigue mantener la posición y asegurar la zona, que eso era PRIMORDIAL en la orden... de haber abandonado la posición o no asegurado la zona para poder garantizar la seguridad de esas personas eso SI hubiese tenido CLARAS CONSECUENCIAS para el Teniente al suponer un claro INCUMPLIMIENTO de las órdenes recibidas...

Ese teniente merecería un monumento ensalzando el valor, la honestidad, la honradez la HUMANIDAD frente a la INDIFERENCIA de la INDECENCIA que pulula por un mundo como el que vivimos... desgraciadamente esto es España y en lugar de una película recordando la heroicidad, que no nos surge de cualquier lado,(los últimos de Filipinas), que es casi como algo que va en nuestro ADN, pero... que país, que triste país que no ha sido capaz de tomar esta situación tan EXTRAORDINARIA, a ese Teniente y ENSALZARLO...

Deberíamos avergonzarnos... pero...


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*
> 
> Esto es de 2020
> 
> ...



De esta los anglos vais a salir escaldados, llevan entrenando desde 2015 y les están dando para el pelo.
Esa soberbia y prepotencia que gastais los ingleses, americanos y canadienses provoca mucho asco en parte de la población europea, imaginate como estará el resto del mundo que habeis estado tocando los cojones desde hace decadas, os va a caer una ostia que no os vais a levantar en siglos.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*
> 
> Esto es de 2020
> 
> ...



No soy militar por tanto hablo paco-bar.


Las tropas que se envían no son tropas de choque sino de retaguardia, liberar a tropas ya fogueadas de misiones de retaguardia.
A la vez las tropas nuevas se van fogueando poco a poco con pequeñas misiones, digamos que es un entrenamiento intensivo.
Estas tropas ya han recibido un entrenamiento previo y están cohesionadas, buscan gentes del los mismos lugares para crear los grupos.
El formar tropas según a que republica, oblast o región de Rusia pertenecen crea un sentimiento de competición al estilo checheno (factor psicológico), indirectamente crea una cohesión de sentimiento ruso en las diferentes nacionalidades que hay en Rusia.

Hay muchos más factores a tener en cuenta que dan ventaja al sistema adoptado por Rusia, algunos los podría contar, otros ni se me ocurren por su diversidad


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> В войсках
> Командующий войсками военного округа 40 000
> Командующий общевойсковой армией 37 000
> Командир бригады 29 000
> ...




Creo que lo has liado:

Una Battalion Ruso es entre 2 y 4 Company ( *no puede será que tenais una Company con 22,000 soaldados y una Battalion con 24,000 soldados….*

Командир батальона 24 000 / Battalion Commander 24 000




En Realidad una Company Russo son de 30 a 150 soldiers

Una batallón Ruso tienie unas 250 hasta 1000 personas.

Un regimiento Ruso son unas 3 a 6 Batallones

Una Brigada son unas 2000 hasta 8,000 soldados.

División 12,000 hasta 24,000 soldados…


*El “CUERPO” Russo es una formación temporal de fuerzas armadas combinados Aire/Tierra para efectuar UNA TAREA ESPECIFICA. No son compuestos de varios divisiones mas bien tienie algunas Brigadas que a veces ni llegan a ser una Division*


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No hay Dios que te pueda tomar en serio.
> 
> Los rusos necesitan por lo menos un año para tener un cuerpo de ejército operativo, pero vosotros vais a entrenar a unos soldados ucranianos en un curso online de 100 horas y serán un arma de matar terrible.



Vuelve a leer,

El UK lleva desde 2015 hasta 2020 formando unas 20,000 soldados Ucranios…..

Ahora esta formando unas 10,000 en el UK en ninguna momento he dicho que esteren formado en 100 horas , esto lo has inventado usted



En cambio Rusia pretende haber entrenado una Corp entero en menos de 1 mes con “Voluntarios” de varios regiones de Rusia…..

No han tenido tiempo de acabar entrenamiento básico, mucho menos practicar trabajar juntos con los otros componentes del Corp.


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy militar por tanto hablo paco-bar.
> 
> 
> Las tropas que se envían no son tropas de choque sino de retaguardia, liberar a tropas ya fogueadas de misiones de retaguardia.
> ...



Si, si son de retaguardia ok, pero formáis un Corp. para hacer una tares especificas, no rellenar huecos en la retaguardia. Además, esta Corp recibe tropas de varios Oblast.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Vuelve a leer,
> 
> El UK lleva desde 2015 hasta 2020 formando unas 20,000 soldados Ucranios…..
> 
> ...



Pero eso de que solo ha tenido un mes de donde te los sacas? Donde dice que solo han entrenado un mes?
Quien te dice que no tienen experiencia ya previa en otros frentes? Porque os pensais que siempre teneis razón?


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Ya te lo han explicado.
> De todas formas es conveniente q te informes, aunque sea en la Wikipedia, ya que es la segunda vez en dos días que demuestras escasos conocimientos en temas militares.
> Me recuerdas a los periodistas cuando le llaman al buque JCI portaaviones.




Mas bien te toca a ti averiguar que es un “Corps” *RUSO* ( no _USA o UK_)

Veras que el CORPS RUSO es una estructura *TEMPORAL* y flexible, y rara vez llega a una "Division" ruso.

Veras que precisamente yo si lo he entendido.


Varios regiones (19) Rusos lleva tiempo reclutando batallones para esta “Corps” la información lleva publicado en los medios informativas .

El contrato es de 6 meses y formación, 1 mes. Edad permitido 18-50 años.

Segun Una fuente no confirmado el objetivo era unos 40 batallones de 400 hombres cada uno, pero no se ha legado crear batallones de 400 personas.

*1 mes de entrenamiento, no les va servir de mucho.*


----------



## bigmaller (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Cuerpos del ejercito Ruso son de 15 a 20,000 soldados, no 40 a 60,000
> 
> La inteligencia Británica sospecha que aquel 3r Cuerpo del ejército Ruso ni legara ni a 15,000.
> 
> ...



Y se les va a equipar con t-80BV Y T-90M.... . A cuatro desgarramantas nientras el DNR Y LNR andan con t-64.... 


Quizas no deveriamos de creernos todo lo que nos dicen.... .


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Ago 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El cifrao de los dispositivos informáticos está muy sobrevalorado. Yo te descifro cualquier disco duro:
> 
> 1.- coges el disco y lo pinchas a un PC, da igual igual windows, linux, mac, freebsd, msdos, lo que sea.
> 2.- coges al dueño y lo atas a una silla.
> ...



Yo tengo uno mejor que me lo explicó un IT muy majete: coge el hdd le metes varios martillazos y para terminar coges una broca para metal o piedra y le haces 4 o 5 boquetes (Aunque esté roto). XD, que torture todo lo que quiera a ver cómo saca la info XD


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

30, 30 años. Yo me acuerdo de las razones para entrar en Irak en 1991 sin que hubiera más prensa que la CNN sobre el terreno, y todos vimos los fuegos nocturnos pensando que nos estaban salvando la vida al mundo entero.
Desde entonces, para mí cada palabra que sale de un representante yanki es mierda. Si dice "sol", saco un paraguas.


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Rusia puede eliminar casi toda la constelación de satélites de inteligencia de EE.UU.
> y bloquear totalmente el GPS, pero la aniquilación física de los satélites es un acto
> de guerra. Así que, al menos por ahora, no es una opción. *
> Martyanov.



Bueno sí... pero bien mirado, sería la mejor opción para provocarla. Si eliminas el GPS, la OTAN ha perdido la guerra.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> A cuanto subira el transporte publico (Metro/tren) si la electricidad es 8x el coste de Febrero?
> Cuantos no podran pagar el ir a trabajar con esos precios y si sus coches son de combustion (ya no digo diesel) y >10 anos?
> Cuanto subiran los alimentos?
> 
> ...



Pero recuerda...el mercado del oro es el mas intervenido...cuando metan los fosiles en el COMEX ...y cada barril almacenado tenga 1000 propietarios...hablamos!


----------



## Erwin (29 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No soy militar por tanto hablo paco-bar.
> 
> 
> Las tropas que se envían no son tropas de choque sino de retaguardia, liberar a tropas ya fogueadas de misiones de retaguardia.
> ...



Pregunto desde mi ignorancia, no hay ningún militar profesional en ese III cuerpo que se dirige al frente? me consta que ha habido muchos voluntarios, estos meses... pero no hay ex militares? o militares en activo de otras unidades para cohesionar esa fuerza? o es una fuerza creada para la ocasión por completo? 
salud2


----------



## niraj (29 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya tienen un proyecto común para un avión de fuselaje ancho. Es todo un reto por los materiales, motores, exigencias para certificación, si lo logran será un paso de gigante para su industria aeronáutica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Una puntualización: el C-919 no tiene nada que ver con un MD-90. Es equivalente al Boeing 737, al Airbus 320 y el MC21 ruso.
Por tanto, es poco probable que los chinos compren este avión ruso, y poco a poco irán disminuyendo la compra de los otros 2 modelos


Por ahora la industria aeronáutica mundial es un monopolio occidental que les aporta cientos de miles de millones al año. Si los chinos y los rusos consiguen hacerse con un trozo del pastel, aunque por ahora no sea muy grande, va a suponer una merma muy sensible a las economías de USA y la UE


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Ago 2022)

...


Erwin dijo:


> Pregunto desde mi ignorancia, no hay ningún militar profesional en ese III cuerpo que se dirige al frente? me consta que ha habido muchos voluntarios, estos meses... pero no hay ex militares? o militares en activo de otras unidades para cohesionar esa fuerza? o es una fuerza creada para la ocasión por completo?
> salud2



No encuentro la noticia pero si que hay militares profesionales como mando y ex-militares o ex-tropa que lo forman.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Una puntualización: el C-919 no tiene nada que ver con un MD-90. Es equivalente al Boeing 737, al Airbus 320 y el MC21 ruso.
> Por tanto, es poco probable que los chinos compren este avión ruso, y poco a poco irán disminuyendo la compra de los otros 2 modelos
> 
> 
> Por ahora la industria aeronáutica mundial es un monopolio occidental que les aporta cientos de miles de millones al año. Si los chinos y los rusos consiguen hacerse con un trozo del pastel, aunque por ahora no sea muy grande, va a suponer una merma muy sensible a las economías de USA y la UE



Cierto. Lo confundí con el comac ARJ-21. El 919 esta en el segmento del MC-21, ahí se solapan los dos. Los rusos si acaso comprarán componentes chinos para sustituir los que no puedan rusificar con rapidez. La guerra va a aparecer cuando en Europa o USA intenten torpedear la certificación del producto chino o ruso. Y los chinos no certifican cualquier porquería, si sus aerolíneas lo operan será porque es bueno.

El reto es ahí para los rusos en la sustitución de componentes sujetos a sanciones. El diseño del avión es muy avanzado, es un poco lo que Boeing querría haber hecho para reemplazar la familia 737 con un producto más grande.


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Pregunto desde mi ignorancia, no hay ningún militar profesional en ese III cuerpo que se dirige al frente? me consta que ha habido muchos voluntarios, estos meses... pero no hay ex militares? o militares en activo de otras unidades para cohesionar esa fuerza? o es una fuerza creada para la ocasión por completo?
> salud2



Se supondré que si, habrá varios Grupos de batalla en el Corps, estos tiene su propio defensas áreas para proteger los tanques y soldados, Dudo que entregan este material a novatos sin experiencia; pero se supone que los soldados del BG deben proteger los tanques del BT de emboscadas de Ucranios armados con misiles…. en la invasión en febrero con las mejores tropas rusos no había buena coordinación dentro de los BG…. Dudo que estos novatos con 1 mes de formación lo van hacer mejor, a menos que todos sean ex combatientes de la guerra de Afganistán y Chechenia.

La verdad es que los soldados quien han estado en una guerra no se prestan fácilmente voluntario para una guerra que no es para defender su país, y mas en esta caso visto el feroz defensa que Ucrania esta haciendo .


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Vuelve a leer,
> 
> El UK lleva desde 2015 hasta 2020 formando unas 20,000 soldados Ucranios…..
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene servicio militar obligatorio de 18 meses, todos los rusos tienen esa formación, no son voluntarios sin conocimientos como pasaría en España que no hay MILI obligatoria.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

Disculpad el inciso. pero acabo de ver que no puedo leer a @Harman. Por lo visto me ha puesto en ignorados sorprendentemente. Podéis decirle que me designore?. Gracias y que dios nos lo pague con la victoria rusa.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

Le han jodido la temporada a Parker.


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Se supondré que si, habrá varios Grupos de batalla en el Corps, estos tiene su propio defensas áreas para proteger los tanques y soldados, Dudo que entregan este material a novatos sin experiencia; pero se supone que los soldados del BG deben proteger los tanques del BT de emboscadas de Ucranios armados con misiles…. en la invasión en febrero con las mejores tropas rusos no había buena coordinación dentro de los BG…. Dudo que estos novatos con 1 mes de formación lo van hacer mejor, a menos que todos sean ex combatientes de la guerra de Afganistán y Chechenia.
> 
> La verdad es que los soldados quien han estado en una guerra no se prestan fácilmente voluntario para una guerra que no es para defender su país, y mas en esta caso visto el feroz defensa que Ucrania esta haciendo .



De esos voluntarios, además de que todos habrán hecho la mili obligatoria de 18 meses, algunos habrán luchado en Chechenia y Georgia. No van de vacío y sin experiencia


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Ago 2022)

¿Alguna novedad sobre la supuesta evacuación ucraniana de Jarkov?

No encuentro nada.


----------



## Kreonte (29 Ago 2022)

Ofensiva ucraniana sobre Kherson, a ver cómo acaba.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*Alemania "comprometida" con apoyar adhesión de Ucrania, Georgia y Moldavia a la UE.*
El jefe del gobierno alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha prometido un apoyo decidido a las candidaturas a integrar la Unión Europea de Moldavia, Georgia y Ucrania, y de países de los Balcanes, planteando un escenario de un bloque de "30 o 36 miembros".

"Su acceso a la UE está en sintonía con nuestros intereses", dijo el canciller alemán en un discurso sobre su perspectiva sobre el bloque europeo en la Universidad Carolina de Praga.


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Alguna novedad sobre la supuesta evacuación ucraniana de Jarkov?
> 
> No encuentro nada.



Tal vez es porque te equivocaste de hilo, es como el anuncio de la evacuación de civiles en el Donbass que hizo el gobierno Ucraniano, son mensajes solo para los medios de comunicación occidentales, la realidad es que usan los civiles como escudo y si les pasara algo los amortizan en forma de titulares en la misma prensa.

Vete al otro hilo y seguro encontraras algo de esa evacuación.


----------



## Kabraloka (29 Ago 2022)

El HMS Prince of Wales se avería un día después de iniciar su despliegue hacia Estados Unidos. – Galaxia Militar


El HMS Prince of Wales zarpó ayer de Portsmouth para un despliegue de 4 meses en los Estados Unidos, pero poco después de su salida a la mar experimentó un fallo técnico importante.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (29 Ago 2022)

Oportunidades de futuro para Europa...LA MIERDA.

Tenemos lo nos merecemos.


ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

*Los intercambios de estiércol florecen*


Hay inversiones que tienen rendimientos fantásticos pero apestan hasta el cielo. Tabaco, armas, ya sabes. Y hay inversiones que apestan hasta el cielo y tienen rendimientos fantásticos. Lo que nos lleva al estiércol.


El estiércol es una mezcla de heces y orina de animales. Tiene una mala reputación notoria. El estiércol contamina las aguas subterráneas. El estiércol parece diarrea. El estiércol apesta. El estiércol forma burbujas. A las moscas les encanta el estiércol.


Si le preguntas a tu asesor bancario qué inversiones valen en este momento, rara vez obtienes la respuesta: ¡estiércol, joven, vete al estiércol! Pero cuidado, aquí en el Departamento de Economía estamos llamando su atención sobre las tendencias económicas de nicho: los intercambios de estiércol, como informaron los periódicos hace unos días, están "en auge".


Inmediatamente puede ver cómo los banqueros y los agricultores entran en el negocio, ja, ja. Piensas: un mercado alcista, por supuesto, de ahí viene. Uno puede imaginarse el movimiento del lodo sobre el piso de parquet, el sonido de una campana cuando se empuja una carga particularmente grande, cuando, como los traficantes deben rugir, *la mierda vuelve a convertirse en oro.*


Y alguien se pregunta con cautela, como un profano: ¿no sería _posible? _ ¿Hacerse rico rápidamente con estiércol?


Una llamada a Bösing Agrar, un intercambio de estiércol en Münsterland, justo en la frontera holandesa. En coche: Bernd Bösing, el jefe personalmente. 29 años, pero ya en el negocio desde hace diez años. ¿Está parado frente a pantallas parpadeantes con precios de lodo en aumento?


Bösing se ríe, no, no, así no funcionan los negocios.


Bernd Bösing es más un logístico que un corredor de bolsa. Los intercambios de estiércol como Bösing Agrar compran estiércol de un agricultor para vendérselo a otro. Ya sea que necesite estiércol para fertilizar sus campos o para su planta de biogás, puede elegir en la página de inicio de Bösing. Hay estiércol de ganado, estiércol de buey, estiércol de ternera, estiércol de cerdo, estiércol de ganado, estiércol de pavo y estiércol de pollo y más.


Todos estos tipos de estiércol están ahora de moda. Las crisis de nuestro tiempo han hecho de los fertilizantes artificiales, enemigo natural del estiércol, un problema. Los fertilizantes artificiales consumen mucha energía y productos químicos, lo que requiere cadenas de suministro complejas y gas. Los precios se han disparado últimamente, de tres a cuatro veces, y en general las cosas han sido difíciles de conseguir.


El estiércol es diferente: está disponible, la gente de Bernd Bösing solo puede recogerlo en una granja y descargarlo en otra. El estiércol siempre ha sido valioso, especialmente para Bernd Bösing, que conocía los ingredientes, nitrógeno, fosfato y potasio. Todo esto hace que las plantas germinen.


Ahora, sin embargo, el costo también se refleja en los precios. En el pasado, una empresa que quería deshacerse del estiércol a veces tenía que pagar 25 euros por metro cúbico. Hoy, dice Bösing, es probable que los clientes tengan que pagar. Cuanto varía eso, Bösing no quiere revelar secretos comerciales.


Ahora parece completamente presuntuoso que alguien pensara en poder ingresar al comercio de estiércol así como así. El estiércol requiere experiencia, Bernd Bösing puede hablar extensamente sobre cómo analizarlo, cómo procesarlo. Es dueño de siete camiones y emplea a una docena de personas.


Y sí, dice Boesing: los negocios no siempre han sido fáciles en los últimos años. La gente de Bösing ya ha sido atacada y fotografiada mientras exportaba estiércol, especialmente por habitantes de la ciudad. Entonces, tal vez Bernd Bösing estaría feliz si se diera cuenta como un auge: podría estar mal visto como estiércol. Pero los necesitamos.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

Si en mi mano estuviera, no entraba ni uno.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

t.me/denazi_UA/19354

_*No hay pilotos en Ucrania, los dushmans volarán

Una fuente no identificada del departamento militar-diplomático dijo que Occidente 
no transferirá viejos aviones soviéticos a Ucrania, simplemente no hay nadie para pilotarlos. 
En su lugar, EE.UU. está entrenando a afganos fugados para que vuelen los viejos aviones
estadounidenses.

El personal de vuelo cualificado de Ucrania fue eliminado durante el NWO. Ucrania intentó 
utilizar a los antiguos cadetes del Instituto Militar de la Fuerza Aérea de Kharkov, lo que llevó 
a la pérdida de los restos de la aviación ucraniana. "Son derribados, si no en la primera, 
ya en la segunda salida. Hoy no hay tiempo, ni queroseno, ni aviones para terminar su formación".
*_
*El Pentágono está reclutando para Ucrania no sólo a antiguos pilotos, sino también a afganos 
que sirvieron en las fuerzas especiales. "También se les invita a someterse a un entrenamiento 
y a concluir un contrato que prevea el despliegue posterior en la zona de combate en Ucrania",
informó la fuente.*


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

_ Lorena:

Casi una de cada cuatro personas en el Reino Unido no encenderá la calefacción este invierno debido a los aumentos récord de los precios de la energía, informó el periódico Independent, citando un estudio de la consultora Savanta ComRes. 

La encuesta de la empresa mostró que el 23% de los británicos ha decidido no encender la calefacción este invierno, el 69% planea calentar menos y el 11% está considerando pedir un préstamo para pagar sus facturas de energía 





_


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En este caso, nos les queda otra opción. Las sanciones prohíben vender aviones a Rusia.
> 
> Lo que si debería ir haciendo China es desarrollar su propia aviación civil, pues posiblemente será objeto de sanciones parecidas en un futuro. Aunque tal vez les baste la colaboración con la industria Rusa y una aun mas a ambos paises.



Ya lo está haciendo:









Los aviones comerciales rusos y chinos harán la competencia a Boeing y Airbus | DW | 17.01.2022


El duopolio de Boeing y Airbus podría estar en peligro: el avión ruso MC-21 ya está en el mercado de su país y el chino C919 podría hacerlo en 2022.




www.dw.com













China avanza con sus aviones comerciales C919 y CR929 - Fly News


2021 parece ser, por fin, el año en el que China pondrá en servicio el C919 y comenzará la fabricación del primer CR929. China lleva años diciendo que su industria a aeronáutica de aviones comerciales está lista para ser la alternativa mundial a Airbus y Boeing. Para ello logró poner en servicio...



fly-news.es





Ventas aviones rusos y chinos:





__





Sukhoi SuperJet 100 Lista de producción | Airfleets aviación


Sukhoi SuperJet 100 Lista de producción - Sitio web de aeronáutica sobre aviones y compañas aéreas (vuelo, foto, viaje, flota, lista deproducción de Airbus Boeing Douglas Embraer Dash, Embraer, ATR, Canadair, Skhoi...), fotos de aviones, base de datos de vuelos, noticias de la aviación, foro de...




www.airfleets.es








__





Airfleets aviación


Sitio web de aeronáutica sobre aviones y compañas aéreas (vuelo, foto, viaje, flota, lista deproducción de Airbus Boeing Douglas Embraer Dash, Embraer, ATR, Canadair, Skhoi...), fotos de aviones, base de datos de vuelos, noticias de la aviación, foro de discusión sobre la aviación civil y una...




www.airfleets.es





El duopolio Boeing - Airbus, bueno el monopolio, porque a Boeing le cuesta vender hasta a las compañías americanas, se acabó.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

Lorena:

_ El FSB de la Federación Rusa identificó a un miembro del grupo terrorista y de sabotaje ucraniano, quien, junto con Natalia Vovk, estaba preparando el asesinato de Daria Dugina. Estamos hablando de un ciudadano de Ucrania de 44 años, Bohdan Tsyganenko. 

El hombre llegó a Rusia a través de Estonia el 30 de julio y abandonó el país el día anterior al asesinato. Tsyganenko proporcionó a Vovk placas y documentos falsificados a nombre de una ciudadana kazaja real, Yulia Zaiko, y, junto con Vovk, armó una bomba casera en un garaje _


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Creo que la intención es evitar que tengan representación en el sufragio para anexionarse a Rusia. Esa es la idea de la 'evacuación', si así no fuese, los dejarían para usarlos de escudos humanos como han hecho desde el principio.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Lo confundí con el comac ARJ-21. El 919 esta en el segmento del MC-21, ahí se solapan los dos. Los rusos si acaso comprarán componentes chinos para sustituir los que no puedan rusificar con rapidez. La guerra va a aparecer cuando en Europa o USA intenten torpedear la certificación del producto chino o ruso. Y los chinos no certifican cualquier porquería, si sus aerolíneas lo operan será porque es bueno.
> 
> El reto es ahí para los rusos en la sustitución de componentes sujetos a sanciones. El diseño del avión es muy avanzado, es un poco lo que Boeing querría haber hecho para reemplazar la familia 737 con un producto más grande.



El reto más importante de los chinos y rusos es la motorización. Los rusos ya lo han logrado con los motores PD8 para el SSJNew (de ahí el bautizo de New) y el PDP14 para el MC21, ambos de la empresa rusa Rostec.
Los mayores fabricantes de motores de avión son los ingleses con RollsRoyce, venidos un poco a menos, los Safran franceses que eran los que "calzaban" los SuperJet de Sukhoi, Pratt & Whitney canadiense y General Electric usanos.
Los chinos cojean por ahí, de hecho cojean hasta en la motorización de sus cazasa. 
Los aviones civiles de fabricación china ARJ21 y el Comac919 usarán de momento Safran aunque están inmersos en fabricar sus motores también.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

Los piratas de la City tienen un problema...

*"El portaaviones de la Royal Navy de 3.000 millones de libras esterlinas HMS *
_*Prince of Wales se ha averiado apenas un día después de partir de Portsmouth *_
*para iniciar un despliegue de cuatro meses en Estados Unidos."*


----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Andriy soul of ratón haciendo gala de un racismo selectivo, cuando en Europa hay comunidades ultraviolentas, algo que vemos todos los putos días. Y sin guerra de por medio. Pero claro, no le pagan para decirlo.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Disculpad el inciso. pero acabo de ver que no puedo leer a @Harman. Por lo visto me ha puesto en ignorados sorprendentemente. Podéis decirle que me designore?. Gracias y que dios nos lo pague con la victoria rusa.



@Harman nos pide @Carmen Martinez garcia que la designores.
Ya hice la buena acción del día


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

HOY....


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que ha empezado la tan esperada ofensiva ukro sobre Jerson.

Aunque no está entre los 30 primeros trending topics de twitter, la compañía del pajarito te lo cuela de recomendación.


----------



## ghawar (29 Ago 2022)

Que tranquilito esta hoy esto, se masca la tragedia para los rusos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> @Harman nos pide @Carmen Martinez garcia que la designores.
> Ya hice la buena acción del día



Eso mismo, lo mismo.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

_Yulia Popova
@yuliapopova
-
2min
Al mismo tiempo, Alexei Matsulevich, jefe adjunto de la administración militar regional en #Odessa, publicó en su canal: "Ha comenzado la batalla por Kherson", tras lo cual lo borró._


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*España ve "con muy buenos ojos" la misión de entrenamiento de la UE al ejército ucraniano.*
España está "totalmente abierta a prestar desde el primer momento" todo el apoyo necesario para que Ucrania pueda defender su soberanía e integridad territorial. Así lo ha avanzado este lunes, en Santander, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, *José Manuel Albares*, quien, sin embargo, *no ha querido adelantar muchos detalles de la postura de España* pues será este martes cuando se la exponga a sus homólogos del resto de Estados miembros.

Sí ha afirmado que España está "totalmente abierta a prestar desde el primer momento el apoyo necesario para proteger a los civiles ucranianos que sufren bombardeos de forma "totalmente injusta e injustificada" y para ayudar al Gobierno de Volodímir Zelenski a que defienda su soberanía y su integridad territorial.

"Por lo tanto, planes a misiones de entrenamiento de la Unión Europea o dar ese apoyo para la defensa de Ucrania y de sus civiles indefensos España desde luego lo ve con muy buenos ojos".

Sin embargo, Albares ha explicado que *"no le gusta mucho" hablar públicamente de temas militares* en lo relativo a Ucrania ya que, a su juicio, si de verdad se quiere ayudar a Ucrania a defender su libertad, integridad territorial y soberanía "cuantos menos detalles se den del tipo de preparación o material mucho mejor".


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Parece que ha empezado la tan esperada ofensiva ukro sobre Jerson.
> 
> Aunque no está entre los 30 primeros trending topics de twitter, la compañía del pajarito te lo cuela de recomendación.



He visto por Maps donde quieren avanzar y todo son campos de cultivo, no se que contraofensiva va hacer ahí.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> He visto por Maps donde quieren avanzar y todo son campos de cultivo, no se que contraofensiva va hacer ahí.



La del reino de nunca jamás.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*Suecia enviará a Ucrania ayuda militar y económica por 94 millones de euros.*
El Gobierno sueco anunció este lunes un nuevo paquete para Ucrania por valor de 1.000 millones de coronas (94 millones de euros), que será dividido a partes iguales entre ayuda militar y económica. El anuncio fue hecho durante la *visita a Estocolmo del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano*, Dmitri Kuleba, quien agradeció el apoyo sueco pero insistió a la vez en la carencia de artillería de la defensa de su país en la guerra contra Rusia.

*"Mientras la guerra continúe, vamos a seguir pidiendo armas"*, afirmó Kuleba, quien llamó a Europa a permanecer "unida" contra Rusia. El Gobierno sueco ha realizado hasta ahora tres envíos de armamento a Ucrania, que incluyeron sistemas de misiles antibuque, lanzacohetes, fusiles y munición, además de equipamiento militar y víveres.

Con sus envíos de armas a Ucrania, Suecia rompió con su tradición de no mandar armamento a países en conflicto, ininterrumpida desde la invasión soviética de Finlandia en 1939.


----------



## kasperle1966 (29 Ago 2022)

*Desaceleración consciente o falta de fuerza: por qué el frente está congelado en Ucrania*


Fuente: maykop-news.ru

*Condiciones únicas *
¿Qué quiere el público excesivamente patriótico de Rusia de la operación especial? En primer lugar, victorias rápidas y, preferiblemente, contundentes. El movimiento del frente hacia el oeste se considera la principal medida del éxito de las hostilidades. Las pérdidas de personal, equipo y civiles no juegan un papel especial en la mente de tales "conquistadores". Así como el potencial para controlar el territorio liberado. Al mismo tiempo, las condiciones prevalecientes en el frente ucraniano definitivamente juegan a favor de los alarmistas y los traidores absolutos. La aparente desaceleración en el ritmo de la ofensiva se ve como una escasez crónica de fuerzas, que, a su vez, se debió a pérdidas excesivas o negativas totales de personal a ir a la batalla. En la gente común, la conciencia inflamada de los propagandistas extranjeros y los traidores domésticos representa un exceso de "200, 300 y 500".

La situación en los frentes de Ucrania está realmente lejos de ser perfecta y, además, de ninguna manera puede considerarse simple. Tratemos de reducir el modelo multifactorial y en constante cambio de una operación especial a unos pocos conceptos básicos. En primer lugar, el ejército ruso recibe más dividendos de la prolongación de las hostilidades que el ucraniano. Por supuesto, la situación no es ideal, y sería mucho más alegre ahora observar a nuestro ejército en Kiev en Khreshchatyk que en las feroces batallas por Avdiivka. Pero ese es el status quo, y no hay nada que puedas hacer al respecto. En principio, es posible lanzar decenas y cientos de miles de soldados a la batalla, independientemente de las pérdidas. Pero, como demostraron las realidades de la operación especial, nunca antes se había valorado tanto la vida de los militares rusos como en Ucrania y, posiblemente, en Siria.

La costumbre de llevar zonas fortificadas, pueblos y ciudades a hermosas fechas y eventos simbólicos, afortunadamente, ha pasado. Los nacionalistas habitualmente dispersan la historia con historias de horror de que Rusia en el "día de la independencia" de Ucrania manchará simbólicamente el centro administrativo de Kiev con ataques con misiles. Como puede ver, no sucedió. Como no hubo una ofensiva masiva el 24 de agosto, seis meses después del inicio de la operación especial. Esto se debe a que el ejército aprende de sus propios errores y los de otros, y la estrategia de un frente congelado, junto con un lento avance en algunas áreas, es ahora la más justificada.

El ejército ruso se encuentra ahora en una situación única: nadie exige asaltos "a toda costa", independientemente de las pérdidas. No hay límite de tiempo, y esto te permite maniobrar activamente, destruyendo al enemigo con un daño mínimo a tus propias fuerzas. ¿Todos recuerdan los informes característicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania? "El enemigo, después de una ofensiva infructuosa, se retiró": tales formulaciones ocultan una incursión masiva de artillería y la retirada a posiciones preparadas previamente. Doblemente efectivo, y el enemigo recibió varias decenas de toneladas de proyectiles, y el fuego de retorno no dio resultados.

*Economía y personas *
La situación económica en el país supera todas las expectativas de los expertos nacionales y extranjeros. Y esto no es un patético vacío: la mayoría de los analistas predijeron la muerte de la economía rusa justo a tiempo para el otoño y los disturbios masivos de alimentos de la población. Dicen que el efecto retardado de las sanciones se centrará en este momento. Hubo serias sugerencias de que para septiembre los operadores de la máquina tendrían cosechadoras en los campos debido a la falta de piezas de repuesto, y el pan simplemente se pudriría. Por supuesto, es imposible hablar de la salud completa del sector económico ruso; después de todo, las sanciones internacionales más severas de la historia no pueden pasar sin consecuencias. Pero las restricciones no solo no lograron romper la economía, sino que permitieron a Rusia participar en reparaciones no programadas de gasoductos que conducen a Europa.

Todos, por supuesto, entienden de qué estamos hablando y a qué conduce: 1.000 metros cúbicos de gas natural ya cuestan más de $ 3.500. Occidente no solo prohibió los hidrocarburos rusos en los mercados mundiales, sino que incluso congeló el transporte marítimo. De hecho, no existe tal crimen al que el capital no vaya a ir en aras del 300% de los beneficios, y las fuerzas interesadas en el extranjero están cometiendo activamente estos crímenes. Las poderosas áreas de retaguardia permiten al ejército ruso evitar la imposición innecesaria de hostilidades. Son la industria militar y la economía las principales garantes de la victoria. Dios siempre está del lado de los batallones más equipados.

Ahora un poco de pronóstico operacional-táctico. Si imaginamos una situación hipotética que a finales de agosto de 2022, las fuerzas aliadas se trasladaron a la frontera Kharkiv-Dnepropetrovsk-Kryvyi Rih-Mykolaiv. Cómo sueñan los patriotas más ardientes. ¿Qué obtenemos en este caso? ¿Se detendrá el bombardeo de la retaguardia del ejército ruso? Absolutamente no: el frente solo se ha movido hacia el oeste, y solo habrá más objetivos para los notorios objetivos HIMARS. En lugar de Donetsk, que no será alcanzado, golpearán a los "colaboradores" en Kharkiv y Dnepropetrovsk. ¿Se desangrarán las fuerzas nacionalistas y una mayor resistencia será más débil? Además, absolutamente no: hay casi un millón de personas en las filas, y se necesitan varias batallas de Stalingrado para moler a tal masa de hombres de Bandera. Habrá que soportar las pérdidas innecesarias de las fuerzas aliadas, así como una parte considerable del resto para controlar el aumento del territorio liberado. 
Por lo tanto, aquí o para llegar a la frontera polaca en un imbécil, o para esperar en un frente estable la inevitable rendición del régimen de Bandera. Y aquí se suman dos paradojas desagradables. En primer lugar, el régimen ucraniano está siendo gradualmente arrastrado a una dependencia total del apoyo occidental. Cuanto más lejos vayas, más fuerte. La mayoría de las armas del modelo y origen soviético son simplemente eliminadas, sus propios arsenales se han agotado y no son completamente reemplazados por armas de la OTAN. ¿Qué pasará cuando Occidente finalmente se aburra con los juegos de los militaristas y simplemente escupa a Ucrania? La pregunta es retórica, pero ya ahora los banderistas están listos para gastar varios de sus presupuestos de defensa en un par de meses.

Occidente no pagará por todo este sangriento banquete indefinidamente. Si ahora los países de la OTAN proporcionan, como declaran, "exactamente tanto como Ucrania necesita para la defensa". Nada más y nada menos. Bueno, solo podemos esperar a que sea menos. La segunda paradoja es que cuanto más tiempo continúa la operación especial, más se cansa la población de Ucrania. Mira cuánto tiene que endurecer Zelensky su retórica para no enfriar el ardor de los nacionalistas. Todo se reduce a discursos locos sobre el "retorno de Crimea". Cuando se acaben las cartas de triunfo en la manga, ¿qué cubrirá el presidente de Ucrania?

Y, por supuesto, los cabezas calientes, que exigen una ofensiva inmediata a lo largo de todo el frente, se olvidan de la población civil de Ucrania, que de ninguna manera se puede contar entre nuestros enemigos. Si varias ciudades y pueblos son incendiados en el fuego del infierno del ataque, ¿podemos esperar la lealtad de los sobrevivientes? ¿No por simpatía, sino al menos por lealtad? Se acerca el invierno, y millones de ciudadanos en la zona de primera línea tendrán una difícil elección: quedarse en sus hogares y esperar a que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruyan toda la infraestructura (calefacción y suministro de agua), o convertirse en un escudo humano de banderistas, o buscar la salvación en el oeste o el este. Tan cínico como suena, es el enfriamiento que se avecina lo que debería despejar el trampolín para la ofensiva rusa. Cuando los nacionalistas pierden la oportunidad de defenderse como civiles, y no hay necesidad de elegir cuidadosamente sus objetivos para no ofender a los civiles, la situación en el frente cambiará. Mientras tanto, tenemos que guiarnos por los comentarios de Sergei Shoigu:
_"Durante la operación especial, observamos estrictamente las normas del derecho humanitario. Los ataques se llevan a cabo con armas de alta precisión en los objetos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: puntos de control, aeródromos, almacenes, áreas fortificadas, objetos del complejo militar-industrial. Al mismo tiempo, se está haciendo todo lo posible para evitar víctimas entre los civiles. Por supuesto, esto ralentiza el ritmo de la ofensiva, pero vamos a por ello conscientemente"._

Al mismo tiempo, encontrar solo los aspectos positivos en una ofensiva congelada no es algo agradecido en absoluto. Un frente estable permite mucho al enemigo. Por ejemplo, para crear las condiciones para un ataque con aviones no tripulados en Crimea y otros objetos en las profundidades del frente. Con una ofensiva intensiva de las tropas aliadas, los banderistas simplemente no habrían tenido tiempo para esto: todas las reservas irían a tapar brechas en la defensa. No contribuye a un frente estable y reduce la pérdida de personal y equipo. Pero estas pérdidas no se pueden comparar con las que ocurrirán cuando las fuerzas aliadas emprendan una ofensiva a gran escala. Recordemos, la proporción del número de personal en el frente es de 1 a 3 a favor de Ucrania. Y mientras esta mayoría en el frente no se haya dado cuenta de la inevitabilidad de su propia derrota, mientras crea ciegamente en los demonios del régimen de Kiev, no vale la pena desperdiciar las vidas de nuestros soldados y oficiales en ellos. Especialmente cuando se asocia con la muerte del hermano pueblo ucraniano.

Autor: Evgeny Fedorov

*https://topwar.ru/200894-soznatelnoe-zamedlenie-ili-nehvatka-sil-pochemu-na-ukraine-front-zamer.html*


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania contabiliza 379 niños muertos y otros 733 heridos durante la INVASION.*
La Fiscalía General de Ucrania ha contabilizado hoy domingo 379 niños ucranianos muertos y otros 733 heridos desde que comenzó la invasión rusa el pasado 24 de febrero, según un comunicado de la Fiscalía publicado en Telegram y difundido por medios locales.

"Hasta la mañana del 28 de agosto de 2022, más de 1.112 niños se vieron afectados en Ucrania como resultado de la agresión armada a gran escala de la Federación Rusa. Según datos oficiales de los fiscales de menores, 379 niños murieron y más de 733 resultaron heridos", dice el comunicado.

La Fiscalía General de Ucrania asegura, no obstante, que los datos "no son definitivos, ya que están siendo investigados en las áreas de hostilidades, áreas temporalmente ocupadas y liberadas".

De acuerdo con la información de la Fiscalía publicada por la agencia Ukrinform, el mayor número de niños muertos y heridos se ha registrado en la región de Donetsk, con 388; seguida de la región de Járkiv, con 202, y la región de Kyiv, con 116.

Según los datos difundidos en Ucrania, el resto de los niños muertos o heridos corresponden a la región de Cherníguiv (68), la región de Mykoláiv (67), la región de Lugansk (61), la región de Jersón (55) y la región de Zaporiyia (44).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, las operaciones rusas prosiguen…




__





ШТУРМ Благодатного в Николаевской области: ВИДЕО. Последние новости с Украины - сегодня 29 августа (20 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

*Zelensky destituyó a Yaroslav Spodar del cargo de subcomandante de la Guardia Nacional.

Una de las razones fue la deserción masiva y la rendición de unidades de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.*

En particular, Vladimir Rogov, miembro de la Administración Militar Cívica de la región de Zaporozhye, dijo que *la mayoría de los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania que trabajaban en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye se habían pasado al lado de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.*

_"La central nuclear de Zaporozhye estaba custodiada por la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania. La gran mayoría de los soldados ucranianos se pasaron al lado de Rusia"_, dijo Vladimir Rogov.

*Casi todos los que se pasaron al lado del ejército ruso recibieron el pasaporte ruso o están en proceso de obtener una nueva ciudadanía. "La gente cuerda elige el lado de Rusia",* resumió Vladimir Rogov.

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

Parece ser- No sé si se ha comentado- que Suiza ha anulado el referéndum popular
contra la compra de F-35, con la excusa de la falta de tiempo por la guerra de Ucrania.

Así que, eso de 'neutralidad y democracia directa', han sucumbido en el frente ucraniano.
Donde manda imperio no manda pringao, aunque este presuma de neutral, chocolatero
o relojero. Lo primero ya lo perdió...
.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

*Un ucronazi escribe sobre los acontecimientos en Pesky:*

_Hoy era el momento y la inspiración después de otro bloqueo en la columna (bueno, no puedo caminar por más de dos semanas sin esta ejecución), y por primera vez revisé las noticias.

Me sorprendió gratamente el hecho de que somos victoriosos en todas partes, todos los días liberamos pueblos y aldeas, amontonamos los cuerpos del enemigo en metros cúbicos y destruimos equipos por miles.

Zaluzhny, Arestovich, Markus y similares, me dirijo a ustedes:
Estoy orgulloso de vivir al mismo tiempo que héroes como ustedes. Ganáis en todas partes, y los ignorantes como nosotros sufrimos en todas partes. Nuestra artillería no dispara con tanta precisión como la vuestra, nuestra aviación funciona de pena, nuestros tanques no son tan rápidos en el ataque, nuestra infantería no muere tan heroicamente, no tenemos contraofensivas exitosas...

Parece que estamos hablando de diferentes ejércitos, e incluso de diferentes guerras.

Cuando pedí ayuda para Pesky, reaccionaron al instante... empezaron a buscarme por todo el frente para darme "mi merecido". Y esa fue la única reacción. Porque no podemos tener eso. Somos invencibles. Bueno, unos quinientos combatientes murieron en esos Pesky, ¿y qué? En otras direcciones, ¡seguimos adelante! ¿En qué direcciones? ¿En qué frente?

En realidad, perdimos Pesky, informando en algún lugar "arriba" que todo está en su lugar y que "todo" está de puta madre.
Quizás con ustedes, estimados, “todo” es muy efectivo. Aunque, hay putas dudas de que este sea el engaño de siempre.

Nuestra artillería informa diariamente sobre los tanques y la artillería del enemigo destruidos, y en dos meses, el mejor acierto que vi estaba a 80 metros del objetivo, y fue la suerte: el tanque enemigo finalmente se dio cuenta de que lo estaban apuntando y dejó de disparar. Antes de este "golpe directo", los errores de cálculo se midieron en cientos de metros.

- Amigos, hoy dispararon estúpidamente al campo adyacente a sus posiciones, a 800 metros de los objetivos.
- Anda ya. Calculamos las coordenadas. Blancos destruidos.
- ¿Te enseño un video donde estos objetivos ni siquiera se enteraron que les estaban disparando?
- Métete este video donde te quepa... Y tú ¿quién eres?

- Dos helicópteros van diariamente a la línea, levantan la nariz y, desde una distancia crítica, disparan municiones en un campo vacío ...
- ¡Cierra el pico! ¿Quieres perder el apoyo aéreo?

- Las trincheras están llenas de cuerpos hinchados y apestosos de nuestros soldados ... Hay cientos de ellos aquí.
- ¿Has visto los números oficiales? No promuevas la traición...

Tenía la creencia de que estamos recibiendo aquí, para que en otros lugares se produzcan contraataques, asaltos, la liberación de ciudades y pueblos, etc...
Hablo con amigos de otras direcciones:
- Amigo, todos está igual...

¿Dónde estamos ganando?
En Facebook, Youtube e Instagram. Y eso es todo.
Este no es un mensaje "todo está perdido". Entiendo que la "población" necesita un mensaje positivo. ¿Pero a este precio?

Pronto nos acabaremos, porque a pesar de las "contraofensivas", kilómetros de nuestra tierra, cubiertos con miles de cuerpos de nuestros soldados, se pasan al enemigo todos los días. ¿Qué "positivo" se te ocurrirá en un mes o dos?
¿Quizás, habrá que movilizar al país, armarlo y enseñar a trabajar con estas armas, en lugar de arrojar a los ignorantes al infierno? Si es necesario, también les enseñaremos, que es lo que hacemos en nuestro "tiempo libre".

Aunque… ¿a quién le escribo todo esto? ¿Y qué cambiará este mensaje? Bueno, me inspiré al ver las noticias victoriosas ...

Pesky es un completo desastre. Aquí está nuestra última frontera, la última calle contenida por superesfuerzos. Y hay pocas esperanzas de una 'contraofensiva'."_

Enlace al original

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> El reto más importante de los chinos y rusos es la motorización. Los rusos ya lo han logrado con los motores PD8 para el SSJNew (de ahí el bautizo de New) y el PDP14 para el MC21, ambos de la empresa rusa Rostec.
> Los mayores fabricantes de motores de avión son los ingleses con RollsRoyce, venidos un poco a menos, los Safran franceses que eran los que "calzaban" los SuperJet de Sukhoi, Pratt & Whitney canadiense y General Electric usanos.
> Los chinos cojean por ahí, de hecho cojean hasta en la motorización de sus cazasa.
> Los aviones civiles de fabricación china ARJ21 y el Comac919 usarán de momento Safran aunque están inmersos en fabricar sus motores también.



Y parece que con los motores rusos el MC-21 tiene buenos consumos, el problema.a es que no se lo certificarán en Occidente. Tiene un ala mucho más moderna que el A-320, es un avión interesante, y el C-929 ya será la ruptura total, los aviones grandes cuestan 300M la unidad y en Asia el mercado es enorme.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

The washington post
*¿Se dirige Estados Unidos a una guerra civil?*
*La lucha contra las palabras y el extremismo van en aumento. Todavía no estamos en territorio de 'Turner Diaries', pero eso no significa que el país evitará conflictos violentos.*


¿Se dirige Estados Unidos a una guerra civil? - El Washington Post


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Ago 2022)

Autoridades de kherson confirman que la ofensiva es un bulo propagandístico...necesitan hacer creer que siguen activos


----------



## dabuti (29 Ago 2022)

A ESTADOS HUNDIDOS no le funciona hoy su cohetito para volver () a la LUNA.

KUBRICK YA MURIÓ, MOTHERFUCKERS.




__





La NASA retrasa el lanzamiento de Artemis 1, que tenía previsto viajar a la Luna, tras detectar un problema técnico


Medio siglo después de la última misión tripulada a la Luna, y con una Estación Espacial Internacional que tiene ya los días contados, la NASA tenía previsto arrancar hoy la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> @Harman nos pide @Carmen Martinez garcia que la designores.
> Ya hice la buena acción del día




Oídoooo Cocina…!!!
Hecho


----------



## coscorron (29 Ago 2022)

offtopic ....




Y ahora cuantas veces hay que decir jodete Putin cuando no puedas ni recargar el móvil sin que te cuesta más que el sueldo del día??? Hace falta sangre para que se preocupen por la gente y es necesario ir ....


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

"Rybar" informa de la continuación de los ataques de las AFU en dirección a Sukhoy Stavok y de los intentos de reanudar los ataques sobre Olhyno (la última vez un intento de ofensiva desde la zona de Potemkino y un ataque sobre Olhyno para rodear a las fuerzas rusas en Vysokopolye terminaron con grandes bajas para las AFU).
También se informa de un ataque fallido en Blagodatnoye por parte de las AFU - perdieron 2 BMP y 10 hombres muertos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

El rabino les salió rana...

t.me/Slavyangrad/6450

*El rabino israelí Michael Finkel suelta algunos petardazos en la televisión ucraniana. 
Supongo que no será invitado a volver.*


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El corresponsal de guerra Roman Saponkov informa desde la zona de Davydov Brod. No se han visto tropas ucranianas. La situación no es tan crítica como intentan presentarla en las redes sociales. No obstante, señala los intentos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de intensificar las operaciones activas en una serie de zonas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Debido al bombardeo de Nova Kakhovka, se anuncia la evacuación de la ciudad. Se pide a los residentes que se dirijan a los refugios antibombas debido al bombardeo de la ciudad desde el MLRS. Los sistemas de defensa aérea también siguen funcionando.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

*BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!     *


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Kherson informa de que uno de los cohetes HIMARS no estalló y simplemente cayó en la región. Ya se ha retirado para un examen más exhaustivo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Combate en la zona de Pesok. Tras la liberación del pueblo, el programa incluía la limpieza de las zonas boscosas adyacentes, así como una posición fortificada cerca del puente. De hecho, las historias sobre que "las AFU siguen reteniendo Peski" provienen del hecho de que la retención de Peski se presenta como si estuviera en las zonas boscosas y en la zona del puente. Y todo ello con el trasfondo de los lloriqueos de los soldados supervivientes de las AFU que lograron evitar el exterminio en Peski, donde, según sus propias palabras, cientos de hermanos de armas fueron asesinados sin ser sacados del campo de batalla.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

13:34h

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han lanzado una gran masa de hombres y equipos a la batalla en el sur. Se les cortó el paso justo a tiempo, siendo poco a poco asfixiados por la artillería.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

13:29h

Brevemente.

1. Fuentes ucranianas afirman un "contraataque en Kherson" y un ataque en dirección a Sukhoy Stavok (cerca de Belogorka) e incluso la captura de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok. Hasta ahora se ha observado un intento de avance desde la zona de Andreevka en dirección a Bruskinskoye, Sukhoy Stavok y Kostromka.
También se registran intensos bombardeos de artillería en Berislav (se incendia un taller de construcción de maquinaria), así como batallas de posiciones tradicionales en el río Ingulets (dirección Krivoy Rog) y cerca de Potemkin-Vysokopolye (dirección Nikopol - por cierto, hubo una concentración de tropas enemigas cerca de Novorontsovka - muchos 200õ). También hay combates activos cerca de Partizansky y Aleksandrovka, donde después de la captura de Blagodatovka el frente avanzó hasta Nikolaev.

2. En Kodema. Todavía no se ha capturado del todo. El enemigo se aferra a la parte occidental del pueblo. El nuestro está funcionando. Creo que lo aclararán en los próximos días. Una vez que tomen Kodema, las cosas se pondrán más alegres cerca de Zaitsevo y en dirección a la carretera Artemivsk-Horlovka hacia Otradivka.

3. El otro día se destruyó un obús M777 estadounidense cerca de la estación de Plavni. Atrapados en el cruce.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (29 Ago 2022)

Un estudio de Lib-Dem en UK señala que el 23% de sus ciudadanos no encenderá la calefacción.

Calculan que el gasto medio de calefa este invierno serán 4.100 EUR, 3.500 GBP.

Cadena SER


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania.- EEUU entrena a afganos que sirvieron en las fuerzas especiales para que luchen en Ucrania*

El Pentágono ha comenzado a entrenar a expilotos afganos de aviones de combate que huyeron a Estados Unidos para trasladarlos a Ucrania, a través de Polonia, según ha podido saber la agencia de noticias rusa TASS. 








Ucrania.- EEUU entrena a afganos que sirvieron en las fuerzas especiales para que luchen en Ucrania


El Pentágono ha comenzado a entrenar a expilotos afganos de aviones de combate que huyeron a Estados Unidos para trasladarlos a Ucrania, a través de...




www.cope.es


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Qué pasa en Nikolaev
(29.08)
La principal noticia de hoy ha sido el corte total de agua en toda la ciudad.
Las autoridades ya no culpan al bombardeo, sino que admiten que hubo un accidente en la toma de agua, y que se desconoce el plazo de apertura del agua.
Muchas personas en las redes sociales creen que la razón principal del corte es la completa inutilización del agua salada de la ría, que causa mucho más daño a la red que la falta de agua.
En este contexto, la información sobre el cierre de varios puntos de distribución de agua potable sonó especialmente dolorosa. Es probable que el agua se purificara allí y que el cierre del suministro central de agua fuera la razón de su clausura.
El domingo, Iryna Vereshchuk visitó Mykolaiv. Según algunos informes, su llegada debía apagar el escándalo entre Senkevich y el defensor del pueblo regional, Khmelnytska, que acusó a las autoridades de la ciudad de condiciones repugnantes para los refugiados.
Para paliar el escándalo, trajo promesas de fondos adicionales para albergues y refugios.
Las autoridades municipales han endulzado la píldora para los desempleados incluyéndolos en la lista de elegibles para la ayuda humanitaria.
Sin embargo, para entrar en esta lista hay que estar inscrito oficialmente en el centro de empleo, y en Mykolaiv sólo hay... 1.800 personas de este tipo.
Si se tiene en cuenta que Kim admite que el 80% de los ciudadanos de Mykolaiv han perdido su empleo, la cifra es claramente desproporcionada en relación con la magnitud de los necesitados.
Pero teniendo en cuenta las ya enormes colas para recibir ayuda humanitaria, en las que los pensionistas desesperados se pelean y escandalizan, los problemas para conseguir paquetes con alimentos aumentarán notablemente.
Mientras que hace sólo una semana las autoridades de la ciudad rechazaban la idea de la evacuación forzosa de la población, las voces de Kiev son cada vez más fuertes al respecto, enumerando la región de Mykolaiv entre las críticas, junto con las regiones de Kharkiv y Zaporizhzhya.
Nevedrov, jefe del SBU de Nikolayev, fue ascendido a general por su celo en la represión.
Por supuesto, en ninguna otra región hay tal avalancha de informes sobre la detención de personas mayores que "se expresan a favor de Rusia en las redes sociales". Y los "correctores" son recogidos casi a diario.
A través de los dientes, las autoridades han reconocido la pérdida de Blagodatnoye, que está a sólo 32 kilómetros de Mykolaiv.
Pero al mismo tiempo continúan "avanzando sobre Kherson, rompiendo otra línea de defensa en el camino hacia Kherson.
Pero ni siquiera los "patriotas" más acérrimos de la ciudad se lo creen.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (29 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Autoridades de kherson confirman que la ofensiva es un bulo propagandístico...necesitan hacer creer que siguen activos


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El ex diputado de la Rada Suprema Oleksiy Kovalyov ha sido asesinado en la ciudad de Golaya Prystan, en la región de Kherson. El ex diputado desertó voluntariamente a Rusia al inicio de la SAO.

Oleksiy Kovalyov había sido el mayor agrónomo de la región de Kherson y se había convertido en el subdirector de agricultura de la región, estableciendo el suministro de productos a Crimea. Los terroristas ucranianos ya habían intentado asesinar al funcionario a finales de junio haciendo estallar su coche, pero entonces resultó ileso.

Por desgracia, los atentados terroristas son habituales en los territorios liberados. Y aunque entendemos que los servicios competentes están haciendo mucho en un entorno desfavorable para proteger a las personas confiadas a Rusia, esto todavía no es suficiente. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Demi Grante (29 Ago 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Autoridades de kherson confirman que la ofensiva es un bulo propagandístico...necesitan hacer creer que siguen activos



"Ofensiva final" es la secuela con más éxito del cine moderno. Solo en estos últimos 6 meses ya llevamos 9 películas con ese título. Cualquier día te sorprenderán con "Ofensiva final XXVII" y resulta que es la buena.


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Ago 2022)

Juntas a 3 rusos y tienes un coro del copón.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

☢ Terrorismo nuclear al estilo ucraniano: las armas de la OTAN golpean el techo del edificio especial de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, donde se almacena el combustible nuclear

Los nazis ucranianos golpean el techo
Los nazis ucranianos golpearon el techo de un edificio especial 1 de una central nuclear utilizado para almacenar combustible nuclear. El bombardeo provino de un obús M777 de fabricación estadounidense con proyectiles de 155 mm. La información sobre el bombardeo en curso de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido confirmada por el jefe de la administración estatal de la ciudad de Energodar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## lapetus (29 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> no le funciona hoy su cohetito



LMAO ha funcionado de puta madre. El SLS es un "jobs program", los de siempre se lo han llevado crudo, y si funciona o no y la misión es lo de menos.

Lo mismo que las guerras, USA no lucha para conquistar territorio, sino para vender armas.


----------



## Scardanelli (29 Ago 2022)

Otro frente se le abre al maestro estratega...


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Nataliya Humenyuk, jefa del llamado "centro de prensa de las fuerzas de defensa del sur" de Ucrania, ha instado a los medios de comunicación ucranianos a guardar silencio sobre la "ofensiva" en el sur.

Insinuó inequívocamente que la propaganda ucraniana vacía sin resultados reales logrados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no conduciría a nada.

Anteriormente, Humenyuk también instó a los medios de comunicación ucranianos a guardar silencio durante la histeria informativa previa sobre la "ofensiva sobre Kherson".
Al parecer, la ofensiva sigue hacia Lviv









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## DasLicht (29 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Un ucronazi escribe sobre los acontecimientos en Pesky:*
> 
> Enlace al original
> 
> @IrinaMar1004_Z





vettonio dijo:


> The washington post
> *¿Se dirige Estados Unidos a una guerra civil?*
> *La lucha contra las palabras y el extremismo van en aumento. Todavía no estamos en territorio de 'Turner Diaries', pero eso no significa que el país evitará conflictos violentos.*
> 
> ...



Ya dije, la gente ni se huele hacia donde vamos. Algunos que si Rusia se queda sin munición... mientras, la verdad es que está armando hasta a los dientes a sus afines en Sudamérica.

Vamos a guerra generalizada. Sí, en nuestra Europa Occidental también. Y al bloque de los reyes de oriente le queda mucho recorrido.

Más que posible Guerra Civil Americana. Conservadores pasan por encima a los Progresistas. Reavivamiento religioso (falso) con fuerza impresionante, y legislación contraria a la constitución.. contraría a la primera enmienda. Ley-Dominical.

Pasos proféticos son.. primero, Rusia vuelve a tomar Crimea... segundo, Rusia domina sobre Constantinopla. Tercero, Rusia y aliados se lanzan sobre Israel... pero finalmente y milagrosamente se para todo.

Paz y Gobierno Mundial entre 2027-2028. Que durará unos pocos años... Se reactiva el ataque sobre Israel, que da lugar a la guerra del Armagedón.. entre 2030-2031.


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Ago 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172437



Jefe de Crimea Aksyonov


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

14:23h

La situación en la dirección sur:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan avanzar desde Kryvyi Rih con tres batallones (uno de tanques y dos de infantería) con el fuerte acompañamiento de la propaganda ucraniana. Las tropas rusas se enfrentan al enemigo que avanza sobre los T-72 polacos con fuego de artillería pesada y ataques de Ka-52 y Mi-28.
Así lo informan fuentes ucranianas y rusas.
▪ Hay información sobre el avance del ejército ruso y de las fuerzas aliadas desde el sur, sureste y este de Nikolaev. Anteriormente, nuestros combatientes lograron tomar Blagodatnoye, un importante asentamiento en la dirección de Nikolaev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

14:08h

Combates en el sur: El ejército ruso ha expulsado a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Blagodatnoye en dirección a Mykolayiv.

Blagodatnoye (antes Komsomolskoye) es un importante asentamiento en la dirección de Nikolaev recientemente liberado por las tropas rusas. Tras sufrir importantes pérdidas, el enemigo se retiró tras el territorio de la aldea y ahora intenta sin éxito contraatacar, sufriendo graves pérdidas de personal y equipo, pero sin éxito.
/Informe de los corresponsales de guerra del ejército DNR









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo pérdidas brutales en el sur y en todas las demás direcciones: El líder de Crimea comenta la "ofensiva" del enemigo en el sur

Aksyonov: "Otra invención de la propaganda ucraniana, que ha sido fácilmente recogida en Occidente: los militantes ucranianos han lanzado supuestamente una ofensiva en el sur. Esta es una metedura de pata informativa como todas las anteriores, como los "ataques" virtuales al puente de Crimea que las tropas de sofá del régimen de Kiev han llevado a cabo más de una vez. Las formaciones ucranianas están sufriendo pérdidas brutales tanto en el sur como en todas las demás direcciones. Pero los amos occidentales necesitan mostrar actividad, así que la banda de drogadictos y delincuentes hace lo que mejor sabe hacer: imitar y fabricar falsificaciones de información. Y las personas que se lanzan a la muerte para conseguir el efecto informativo no son compadecidas por los adictos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ago 2022)

Qué bien eh…


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

11:25 h

Un boletín desde el frente:

☠ Más de 100 militantes ucranianos de Aydar, Azov y TerO destruidos en un ataque con armas de alta precisión cerca de Marganets;
✈ La fuerza aérea rusa derribó 2 Su-25 ucranianos en la región de Zaporizhzhya y la DNR;
☢ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con un dron, que fue derribado cerca del recinto de residuos nucleares;
✈ La aviación rusa destruyó hasta 70 nacionalistas con ataques a un puesto de mando cerca de Dnipro y a un depósito de armas cerca de Novovorontsovka, cerca de Kherson;
Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron más de 30 e hirieron a más de 50 nacionalistas de la 53ª Brigada de las AFU y de la formación Kraken cerca de Artemivsk;
Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron 6 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, interceptaron 3 misiles balísticos Tochka-U y 21 cartuchos de Olha y HIMARS MLRS.

Más información en un informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21907









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y parece que con los motores rusos el MC-21 tiene buenos consumos, el problema.a es que no se lo certificarán en Occidente. Tiene un ala mucho más moderna que el A-320, es un avión interesante, y el C-929 ya será la ruptura total, los aviones grandes cuestan 300M la unidad y en Asia el mercado es enorme.



Lo de las certificaciones estoy convencido de que tiene algo de protección del mercado.
Me explico los rusos insinuaron q el precio de catálogo del MC21 rondará los 96 millones. Su adversario el A320 ya no baja de 105 millones. Imaginate un pedido de 20 o 30 aviones hablamos de 200 millones de diferencia.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otro frente se le abre al maestro estratega...



Que anda jugando el estepario que queda sin el norte del país en cero coma y pal resto los chinos, jamás entrareis allí putas otánicas


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

14:58h

Más información sobre la "ofensiva sobre Kherson".

1. Más de una docena de explosiones en Nikolaev. Los canales locales informaron de fuertes detonaciones en la planta 61. Posiblemente golpee una reserva de BK. Todavía no hay confirmación sobre los informes relacionados con la destrucción del cuartel general de una de las brigadas de las AFU.
2. "Rybar" informa del derribo de un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 ucraniano cerca de Kiselevka (cerca de Snigirevka)
3. Daños significativos en Berislav como resultado del bombardeo de las AFU.
4. Continúa el bombardeo de las centrales nucleares de Energodar y Zaporizhzhya. Los sistemas de defensa aérea están funcionando.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los piratas de la City tienen un problema...
> 
> *"El portaaviones de la Royal Navy de 3.000 millones de libras esterlinas HMS *
> _*Prince of Wales se ha averiado apenas un día después de partir de Portsmouth *_
> ...



Pues llueve sobre mojado. De ser la enésima vez q les da problemas.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a la actividad de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de la cabeza de puente cerca de Andreevka y los ataques en dirección a Sukhoy Stavok, recuerdo el plan publicado por el grupo de piratas informáticos Beregini, que se iba a ejecutar a mediados de agosto. Al parecer, los planes no han cambiado mucho desde entonces.
Observo que, según el plan, la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok debía ser tomada 2,5 horas después de iniciada la ofensiva.

Plan de la ofensiva en la dirección de Kherson:
План наступления ВСУ на Херсонском направлении









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (29 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> lectura recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente igual en Kosovo...fueron las milicias serbias las que hartas de las matanzas, secuestros y desapariciones protagonizadas por el UCk, muchos de cuyos miembros estan ahora en el gobierno, policia y fuerzas armadas kosovares...hartas de las matanzas decia, se tomaron la justicia por su mano...

El gobierno de Belgrado fue debil y timorato durante la guerra de secesion...y no ha mejorado...cuando ves machacar a tu gente, sin distincion de si son ancianos, mujeres, niños o jovenes...o reaccionas o mejor marchate de tu tierra.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El PCRF ha dicho que las sucursales del Partido Comunista de la Región de Kharkiv comenzarán a operar en los territorios liberados de la Región de Kharkiv. El Partido Comunista de Ucrania (PCU) tiene prohibido operar en la región desde hace tiempo. Pero la situación está cambiando en los territorios liberados de los nazis.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> offtopic ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172414
> 
> ...



Al final sale más caro recargar un coche eléctrico, que echarle gasofa. Al tiempo.


----------



## Expected (29 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Flipante, someten a Rusia a sanciones, le paralizan el ns2 y llaman desde Moncloa asedio energético por parte de Putin. Aún hay subnormales que creen lo que dicen las noticias?





EUROPIA dijo:


> Juntas a 3 rusos y tienes un coro del copón.



Menudos mostrencos. Parecen chechenos. Cualquiera de ellos, con un bofetón a los guardias fineses les mandan hasta España y vuelta.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo de las certificaciones estoy convencido de que tiene algo de protección del mercado.
> Me explico los rusos insinuaron q el precio de catálogo del MC21 rondará los 96 millones. Su adversario el A320 ya no baja de 105 millones. Imaginate un pedido de 20 o 30 aviones hablamos de 200 millones de diferencia.



Sí , estas cosas son un para-arancel. Y también en sentido contrario se usan para , por ejemplo, dejar entrar en UE alimentos turcos y marroquíes que dan cáncer con sólo mirarlos, pero hay pactos con esos paises que honrar.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

"Esto va más allá de lo imaginable": Los residentes polacos hacen cola durante días para comprar carbón antes del invierno









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (29 Ago 2022)

Menudos cojones tienen ambos... .. Ahí me gustaria verle a zelensky


----------



## dabuti (29 Ago 2022)

Jueces de la UE denuncian a la chusma nazi polaca y a la UE por entregar fondos a la dictadura nazi polaca.








Los jueces europeos llevan a Bruselas a los tribunales por aprobar el plan de recuperación de Polonia


Las grandes asociaciones judiciales desafían a las instituciones comunitarias porque consideran que el acuerdo alcanzado con Varsovia no garantiza la independencia de los jueces




elpais.com


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

_En Bagdad se a vuelto a caldear el ambiente_

La evacuación de los extranjeros de la Zona Verde de Bagdad. Un Mi-17 hasta ahora, pero un Chinook sería sin duda más simbólico.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ROBOTECH (29 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya tienen un proyecto común para un avión de fuselaje ancho. Es todo un reto por los materiales, motores, exigencias para certificación, si lo logran será un paso de gigante para su industria aeronáutica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mientras tanto los rusos pueden fabricar varios Ilyushin IL-96, con 10.000kms de rango y +250 asientos:

En marzo de 2022, después de las sanciones internacionales durante la guerra ruso-ucraniana, el director ejecutivo de Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, anunció un relanzamiento de gran producción del Il-96.[28]

*Rusia necesita comenzar la producción en masa de aviones civiles en plazos ajustados: jefe de Rostec*
MOSCÚ. 17 de marzo (Interfax) - Rostec necesita comenzar la producción a gran escala de aviones civiles en plazos ajustados debido a las sanciones occidentales, y ahora se está considerando una posible reanudación de la fabricación en masa de Ilyushin Il-96 y Tupolev Tu-214, jefe de Rostec dijo Sergei Chemezov.











__





Russia needs to begin mass production of civilian planes on tight deadlines - Rostec head







interfax.com





Para reducir el consumo de combustible y los costos de mantenimiento , Ilyushin está estudiando un desarrollo bimotor, propulsado por más de 340 kN (76 000 lb f ) Aviadvigatel PD-35 desarrollados para 2025 a partir del PD-14


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Mientras tanto los rusos pueden fabricar varios Ilyushin IL-96, con 10.000kms de rango y +250 asientos:
> 
> En marzo de 2022, después de las sanciones internacionales durante la guerra ruso-ucraniana, el director ejecutivo de Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, anunció un relanzamiento de gran producción del Il-96.[28]
> 
> ...



Si, lo del Tu-214 tiene todo el aspecto de ser una urgencia. Es un avión que no estaba mal pero se comió el fin de la URSS y con ello sus cifras de fabricación han quedado en casi nada pero deben tener la línea abierta y podrían sacar unas decenas de unidades. Del IL-96, no se si remotorizsdo, supongo que también podrán sacar más.


----------



## Argentium (29 Ago 2022)

*MUSK: “.. necesitamos usar petróleo y gas a corto plazo, porque de lo contrario la civilización se derrumbará”.*
1553 || 29/08/2022


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Derribaron dos su-25 al Norte de Posad-Pokrovsky. También reveló el movimiento de infantería y equipo en el mismo cuadrado, 7-8 Bmpshek y tanques 4-5. La infantería estaba cubierta con un manto de granizo.

Las APU tienen pérdidas muy grandes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (29 Ago 2022)

*Europa puede verse obligada a racionar la energía durante años y es una “fantasía” pensar que será fácil, dice el CEO de Shell frente a declaraciones de líderes europeos quienes afirmaron que las reservas de gas son muy elevadas hoy día - BI*
15:19 || 29/08/2022


----------



## ROBOTECH (29 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Europa puede verse obligada a racionar la energía durante años y es una “fantasía” pensar que será fácil, dice el CEO de Shell frente a declaraciones de líderes europeos quienes afirmaron que las reservas de gas son muy elevadas hoy día - BI*
> 15:19 || 29/08/2022



No tiene sentido esta guerra. Hubiera sido mejor aprobar la autonomía y federalismo para varias regiones de Ucrania y ya está.
El riesgo que veo con los americanos es que quieran entrar en guerra urgente con China antes de que los Chinos tengan autosuficiencia en chips, software y aviones.
Los americanos no pueden esperar 5 años más...


----------



## Inkalus (29 Ago 2022)

Si verdad los ucros estan intentado atacar de verdad es una puta locura. Espero que sea mentira si no es mandar soldados al sacrificio sin mas. Todo por un efecto político.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Testigos presenciales informan de un impacto en el puente de Ingul, en Mykolayiv, que parece haber golpeado un pilón.
En las redes sociales ucranianas apareció un vídeo del golpe.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

En el atascajilo del chusco han debido vivir un momento de intenso onanismo virtual.


----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Si verdad los ucros estan intentado atacar de verdad es una puta locura. Espero que sea mentira si no es mandar soldados al sacrificio sin mas. Todo por un efecto político.



De ser cierto, es una puta locura. Es mandarlos al matadero, directamente.

Lo cual dice mucho de la clase de basura que gobierna Ucrania.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Ago 2022)

Rusia sigue anunciando el fin de la fuerza aérea ucraniana


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Más imágenes de las consecuencias de un ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a la ciudad de Beryslav en la región de Kherson

Según las autoridades locales, una escuela de Shlyakhovo quedó completamente destruida. Anteriormente, la escuela contaba con 130 niños y se preparaba para recibir alumnos el 1 de septiembre.

Además, el tejado de un edificio residencial de varias plantas y el edificio de la escuela nº 4 fueron destruidos por misiles disparados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. El edificio del centro de empleo de la ciudad también fue destruido.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Estados Unidos importó más de 6.000 millones de dólares en bienes de Rusia desde la invasión de Ucrania









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Magick (29 Ago 2022)

Comentario en un hilo del foro glp:


_“…Rusia acumuló 210 BTG en las fronteras. Una BTG rusa tiene entre 600 y 800 personas (dependiendo de la misión), por lo que hay un medio de 700 soldados por BTG.


Eso es un total de 147 000 soldados. El personal activo de Rusia: solo un poco más de 1 millón de personas. Reservas totales de Rusia: más de 2 millones.


Si vamos solo por personal activo, Rusia, ANTES de la invasión, seleccionó menos del 15 % de su mano de obra. Pero estás diciendo CASI TODO a su disposición... por lo tanto, necesitamos reflejar eso, lo que significa 147 000 de los 3 millones de personal activo + de reserva.


Y eso es MENOS del 5 % de su mano de obra "CASI TODO" a su disposición.



Ahora, vamos a los activos navales.


Solo la flota del Mar Negro está involucrada en las operaciones, los barcos de desembarco de la flota del Mar Caspio y el Mar Báltico solo están involucrados en logística, pero bueno, añadamoslos también.


La flota del Mar Negro es de unos 40 buques de superficie y 7 submarinos (2 de ellos se encuentran en realidad en el Mar Mediterráneo). Añade 8 barcos de desembarco más de las flotas del Mar Caspio/Báltico. Eso es un total de 48 naves de superficie y 5 subs. 53 en total.


Dotación total de la Armada Rusa: más de 300 buques de superficie y 51 submarinos. Más de 351 en total.


Entonces, ¿Rusia está utilizando alrededor del 15 % de su armada, en número, pero en potencia de fuego? Menos del 10 % de su potencia de fuego naval.



Tanques. 10 tanques por BTG.


210 BTG, es decir, 2100 tanques. Según la inteligencia occidental, en el PEAK de las operaciones en Ucrania (abril-mayo), Rusia solo utilizó 109 BTG. La mayoría de las veces, Rusia está utilizando un TERCERO de sus BTG, por lo que son unos 700 tanques utilizados en funcionamiento.


Rusia tiene al menos 20 000 tanques operativos, y como dijiste CASI TODO a su disposición... Rusia asignó 2.100 tanques para Ucrania, utilizados en su punto máximo alrededor de 1.000, y la mayoría de las veces, alrededor de 700 tanques.


Lo siento, pero eso es el 11 %, el 5,5 % y el 3 %, respectivamente, de CASI TODO a su disposición.



Misiles.


Según Ucrania, Rusia utilizó 3600 misiles. Según Rusia, alrededor de 2000. Según fuentes independientes, de 2400 a 2.500 misiles de todo tipo.


Incluso si aceptamos el número de Ucrania (que es propaganda, obviamente, para pintar a Rusia lo más mal posible), 3.600 misiles no son NADA, cuando Rusia tenía una reserva de aproximadamente 20.000 antes de la invasión y está produciendo 30-35 misiles por semana desde entonces.


Bueno, no es nada... pero seguramente no está CASI TODO a su disposición. Se parece más al 15 % de sus existencias.



Artillería.


Excepto las pocas veces que Rusia va a tomar jamón en ciertos lugares, usando 70-80 mil proyectiles de artillería al día (y tenga en cuenta que las granadas de mortero también se incluyen aquí), Rusia está usando entre 40k y 50k proyectiles de arte a diario.



Eso puede sonar mucho, pero a finales de los 80, la existencia de proyectiles artísticos de la U.R.S.S. era de alrededor de 2 MIL MILLONES, de los cuales la mitad fueron dados de baja (debido a la edad y al almacenamiento inadecuado), pero una vez que Putin llegó al poder, la producción aumentó drásticamente, y es muy seguro suponer


185 días desde el 24 de febrero, con una mediana de 50 000 proyectiles por día, y tenemos un total de 9.250.000 proyectiles utilizados desde que comenzó la invasión, lo que representa poco más del 1 % de sus existencias. Bastante LEJOS de tu CASI TODO a su disposición...


Ahora, ¿cuántas piezas de artillería está utilizando Rusia en Ucrania? No tenemos ni idea, pero si optamos por 50.000 proyectiles / día, y asumimos un uso normal de 3 horas por pieza cada 24 horas, disparando un proyectil cada 4 minutos (morteros incluidos que tienen velocidades de fuego rápidas debido a una carga muy rápida, pero también un culo grande de 152 mm, 155 mm, 203 mm, 300 mm, que


Podemos añadir un 20 % adicional en reserva (normas de la OTAN, y podemos asumir lo mismo para Rusia), y Rusia está utilizando alrededor de 1.300 piezas de artillería (incluidos morteros) en Ucrania.



¿Cuántas artillerías tiene Rusia, preguntas?


Bueno, EXCLUYENDO LOS MORTEROS, Rusia tiene casi 11 000 piezas de artillería ACTIVAS y alrededor de 16 000 en RESERVA. Morteros cercanos a los 8.000 activos y Dios sabe cuántos hay en reserva.


Por lo tanto, Rusia está utilizando APENAS el 13 % de su artillería ACTIVA (excluyendo los morteros) o aproximadamente el 10 % (incluidos los morteros), O MENOS DEL 3 % de sus activos TOTALES de artillería.




No sé si eres bueno en matemáticas o no... pero mirando los números, Y USÉ información OCCIDENTAL y UCRANIANA, así como números OFICIALES CONOCIDOS de varias fuentes, con respecto al ejército de Rusia, puedo decir con seguridad que Rusia ESTÁ UTILIZANDO CLARAMENTE, EN LOS MÁXIMOS, en Ucrania, EL MÁXIMO 15% de su PODER CONVENCIONAL militar.



Y eso es incluso un estiramiento, porque está más cerca del 10 % que del 15 %.




No sé cómo tú o alguien podéis CREER cualquier otra cosa.



NOTA: como puede ver, no entré en los números de los aviones, porque apenas los usan, según su CREENCIA de que Rusia no logró la superioridad aérea, POR LO TANTO, apenas usan su poder aéreo.



Pero si quieres ir allí... Rusia asignó 180 aviones (de todo tipo) y 240 helis (de todo tipo) para operaciones en Ucrania, para un total de 420.


Rusia tiene más de 4.200 aviones ACTIVOS en sus fuerzas militares, lo que significa que Rusia asignó menos del 10 % de su poder aéreo a Ucrania... bastante lejos de CASI TODO.”_


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> En este caso, nos les queda otra opción. Las sanciones prohíben vender aviones a Rusia.
> 
> Lo que si debería ir haciendo China es desarrollar su propia aviación civil, pues posiblemente será objeto de sanciones parecidas en un futuro. Aunque tal vez les baste la colaboración con la industria Rusa y una aun mas a ambos paises.



Obvias la agenda 2030?


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya tienen un proyecto común para un avión de fuselaje ancho. Es todo un reto por los materiales, motores, exigencias para certificación, si lo logran será un paso de gigante para su industria aeronáutica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












¿Podría ser la aviación impulsada por hidrógeno una realidad en 2035?


Un nuevo informe del Foro Económico Mundial y del Acelerador del Impacto de la Aviación de la Universidad de Cambridge explora cómo la aviación puede alcanzar sus objetivos de cero emisiones netas.




es.weforum.org













FlyZero: el hidrógeno verde es la clave para el futuro de la aviación sin emisiones


El proyecto del Instituto de Tecnología Aeroespacial (ATI) del Reino Unido para alcanzar las cero emisiones netas en la aviación para 2030 acaba de presentar




www.aviacionline.com





Adivina qué dos multimillonarios están detrás?


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El gobernador de Sebastopol, Mikhail Razvozzhayev, ha ampliado el nivel "Amarillo" de peligro terrorista elevado en Sebastopol hasta el 14 de septiembre.
Tras otras dos semanas de este régimen, se decidirá si se cancela o se prolonga.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (29 Ago 2022)

*EIA: “Debido a la ausencia de empresas occidentales, Rusia tendrá dificultades para mantener la producción de petróleo en el futuro”*
16:27 || 29/08/2022


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Se registran cinco explosiones en Melitopol y los sistemas de defensa aérea están operando.
Lo más probable es que los HIMARS operaran desde las afueras de Zaporizhzhya









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El flujo de drogas de Ucrania a Rusia ha disminuido significativamente, y a menudo se ha detenido, desde el inicio del SAO

Así lo afirmó Aleksandr Grebenkin, vicesecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, en una entrevista con Rossiyskaya Gazeta. Precisó que el SBU había patrocinado una red de grandes laboratorios clandestinos de drogas en Rusia, que, en particular, fueron desmantelados este año en la región de Moscú.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Que anda jugando el estepario que queda sin el norte del país en cero coma y pal resto los chinos, jamás entrareis allí putas otánicas



Hagamos Moscovia otra vez...


----------



## dabuti (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Egam (29 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Lorena:
> 
> Casi una de cada cuatro personas en el Reino Unido no encenderá la calefacción este invierno debido a los aumentos récord de los precios de la energía, informó el periódico Independent, citando un estudio de la consultora Savanta ComRes.
> 
> ...



Cuando los resultados de una encuestan superan el 100%... (23+69+11 = 103)


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ☢ Terrorismo nuclear al estilo ucraniano: las armas de la OTAN golpean el techo del edificio especial de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, donde se almacena el combustible nuclear
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos golpean el techo
> Los nazis ucranianos golpearon el techo de un edificio especial 1 de una central nuclear utilizado para almacenar combustible nuclear. El bombardeo provino de un obús M777 de fabricación estadounidense con proyectiles de 155 mm. La información sobre el bombardeo en curso de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido confirmada por el jefe de la administración estatal de la ciudad de Energodar.
> ...



Lo importante es que en EEUU no se notará mucho la radiación.
Por si alguien se pregunta "por qué lo hacen"
Por lo demás, los nazis siguen creyendo que el viento siempre va hacia Donbass


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Ago 2022)

Esperando a esos centros de toma de decisiones muy pronto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Pues llueve sobre mojado. De ser la enésima vez q les da problemas.



Si hubieran reflotado el acorado Vanguar, lo hubieran presionizado, le hubieran puesto unos reactores antimateria, le hubieran puesto un campo antigravedad y lo hubieran mandado a la conquista del espacio.

Eso hubiera tenido más sentido que ese cacharro.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El corresponsal militar Roman Saponkov sobre la situación cerca de Kiselevka y Posad-Pokrovsky. En general, no ocurre nada significativo allí.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Los artilleros del DNR revelaron cómo cambiaron las tácticas militares durante la operación especial

Los soldados tuvieron que aprender nuevas técnicas de camuflaje y aprender a colocar las armas de forma diferente en las posiciones de combate.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Simo Hayha (29 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que ya ha acabado la fase de ablandamiento de las posiciones orcorrusas y entramos en la de ajusticiamiento.


----------



## Adriano II (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _En Bagdad se a vuelto a caldear el ambiente_
> 
> La evacuación de los extranjeros de la Zona Verde de Bagdad. Un Mi-17 hasta ahora, pero un Chinook sería sin duda más simbólico.
> 
> ...



Enseguida la "Bagdad edition" en su juguetería habitual :


----------



## Egam (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al final sale más caro recargar un coche eléctrico, que echarle gasofa. Al tiempo.



Es un desproposito, que solo ha sido posible con subvencion estatal (plan 2030), un aparato que consume 10x el consumo electrico diario de una vivienda y que solo permite ir 3-4 veces al trabajo, para como mucho dos personas.

Digamos que es un premio Darwin al transporte.
Y de ecologia nada, que las baterias de ion de litio dan para 2000 recargas (5-8 anos como mucho), con un coste de reemplazo de... un coche de combustion! (20k)


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

En general, en el contraataque en Kherson.

1. En la zona de Blagodatnoye el enemigo se tambaleó, sufrió pérdidas y se retiró a sus posiciones iniciales.
2. En la zona de Snigyrevka, el enemigo se tambaleó, sufrió pérdidas y se retiró a la línea de salida.
3. La situación cerca de Andreevka no está del todo clara, hay informes de que el enemigo avanzó unos kilómetros hasta la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok e incluso la tomó. Todavía no hay confirmación de fotos/vídeos, los combates continúan allí.
4. En la zona de Davydov Brod el frente se mantiene estable.
5. En la zona de Vysokopolya, Olgovka y Potemkino, los ataques de las AFU no tuvieron éxito.

Por lo tanto, si el enemigo no logra hacer ningún progreso y consolidarlos cerca de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok, la "ofensiva" estará completamente fracasada.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Aquí hay algunas "imágenes de miedo" desde el lugar del ataque de las AFU en Kherson - El corresponsal militar R. Saponkov informa desde el lugar de los hechos que no hay batallas cerca de Kiselevka y Posad-Pokrovsky. La situación es tranquila. La artillería dispara por momentos, los equipos rusos se mueven y no hay cambios en el frente, ambas partes del conflicto mantienen sus posiciones previamente equipadas. No ha habido ningún cambio desde al menos principios de julio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (29 Ago 2022)

*Austria se prepara para inyectar miles de millones en la empresa eléctrica de Viena, afectada por la subida de precios – Reuters*
16:53 || 29/08/2022


----------



## Argentium (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Al final sale más caro recargar un coche eléctrico, que echarle gasofa. Al tiempo.



Justamente éste fin de semana estuve con un amigo que se compró un Hyundai 100% eléctrico, hasta hace unos meses estaba muy contento, hoy con las tarifas de la luz en su pico MAXIMO de precios a partir de las 10 de la noche hasta las 6/7 de la mañana está este pobre amigo que se arranca los pelos con la nueva situación, cargar el coche eléctrico lo trae loco, cambia de empresa eléctrica cada mes, pero no le dan las cuentas, salvo milagro, el coche eléctrico es inviable, saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Enseguida la "Bagdad edition" en su juguetería habitual :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172575
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172577



Se tambalea todo un poco…por decirlo suavemente…


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Enseguida la "Bagdad edition" en su juguetería habitual :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172575
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172577


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Empieza la ofensiva en Jersón. A joderse putinejas


----------



## No al NOM (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*
> 
> Esto es de 2020
> 
> ...



Tío deja de hacer suposiciones, pareces el gordo Ferreras tirando info al tun tun, Mariupol resiste y empieza la ofensiva....


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Ago 2022)

*Los Ka-52 y Mi-28 están destruyendo activamente a los khokhols en la región de Kherson*


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Terroristas ucranianos asesinaron brutalmente al ex diputado de la Rada Oleksiy Kovalyov y a su esposa en la ciudad de Golaya Prystan, en la región de Kherson

El político había sido anteriormente miembro del partido Siervo del Pueblo de Zelenskyy, era el mayor agrarista de su región natal, tras cuya liberación se pasó a Rusia y se convirtió en subdirector de la administración estatal regional de Kherson para la agricultura, estableciendo el suministro de productos a Crimea. Los medios de comunicación ucranianos se regodean afirmando que Kovalyov y su esposa fueron asesinados en su propia casa con cuchillos y armas de fuego. Los nazis ucranianos ya habían llevado a cabo un intento de asesinato del funcionario a finales de junio, y éste dijo desde su cama de hospital que pronto estaría listo para reanudar sus funciones. Extendemos nuestras condolencias a la familia y amigos de la víctima.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Las autoridades de ocupación ucranianas en Mykolaiv informan de 12 ataques con cohetes en la ciudad hoy. Los locales reportan 15. Como es habitual, la parte ucraniana evita mencionar qué instalaciones militares fueron alcanzadas durante los ataques.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Empieza la ofensiva en Jersón. A joderse putinejas



Venga machote que ya había pasado el camión de la basura
Fachas y comunistas marionetas sionistas


----------



## Strikelucky (29 Ago 2022)

Creo que Bagdag se escapa del redil, y ojo que el pueblo de ese país tiene muchas razones para ello. Muchos preferirían a los Iranies que a los reparte dólares.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De ser cierto, es una puta locura. Es mandarlos al matadero, directamente.
> 
> Lo cual dice mucho de la clase de basura que gobierna Ucrania.



La ofensiva del TBO van a hacer éstos, si no tienen ni 4 brigadas completas y encima con tanques de los mossos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Nuevo vídeo que dicen que es de Bagdad…si es real lo de huir por la azotea va a ser un clásico USA…


----------



## Giles Amaury (29 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De ser cierto, es una puta locura. Es mandarlos al matadero, directamente.
> 
> Lo cual dice mucho de la clase de basura que gobierna Ucrania.



En cambio el que Rusia haya decidido atacar Ucrania hace 6 meses era del todo razonable porque como todo el mundo sabe apenas han muerto soldados rusos en Ucrania durante estos 6 meses.


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



van para defender los intereses de su país, qué si no


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Otro vídeo del frente en Irak…que parecía dormido…


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Empieza la ofensiva en Jersón. A joderse putinejas



Mmmm...
Me parece que ya se están retirando.
¡A ver si eres más rápido en anunciar la próxima ofensiva, hombre!


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

*El alcalde de Odesa insta a Kiev a detener las hostilidades mediante conversaciones con Moscú*

Gennadiy Trukhanov lo dijo en una entrevista con el periódico italiano Corriere della Sera. "Creo que es importante negociar políticamente, está en juego la vida de millones de personas. Por supuesto, me gustaría devolver nuestras fronteras de 1991, pero esto debe hacerse paso a paso, buscar compromisos y evitar la lógica del muro", insinuó al régimen de Kiev y al mundo que las posibles "contraofensivas" de las Fuerzas Armadas son inútiles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> No tiene sentido esta guerra. Hubiera sido mejor aprobar la autonomía y federalismo para varias regiones de Ucrania y ya está.
> El riesgo que veo con los americanos es que quieran entrar en guerra urgente con China antes de que los Chinos tengan autosuficiencia en chips, software y aviones.
> Los americanos no pueden esperar 5 años más...



No creo que busquen la guerra, perdón, entrar ellos en guerra contra nadie (excepto contra si mismos). Lo que buscan es cargarse los mercados mundiales para así arruinar a las potencias emergentes, que necesitan seguir comerciando para crecer. Es como la estrategia de tierra quemada en una guerra: 'no puedo mantener el territorio y alimentarme de él, pues evito que el enemigo pueda hacerlo también'.

Todas estas mandangas eco-resilientes y verdes tienen esa finalidad, así como la propaganda sobre el calentamiento global (luego simplemente cambio climático) que han gritado a los 4 vientos. Y ese propósito es limitar el crecimiento de sus competidores. Y han liado la guerra por donde han podido para lo mismo, desgastar a la competencia. Son la cizaña en forma humana.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Mmmm...
> Me parece que ya se están retirando.
> ¡A ver si eres más rápido en anunciar la próxima ofensiva, hombre!



Te faltó la fuente, ya te la pongo yo


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

*El Reino Unido pronto se quedará sin armas para Kiev *









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Cosplay de las AFU Vietnam en Kherson utilizando el YPR-765 (M113 holandés con modificaciones)









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (29 Ago 2022)

Pido para este momento respeto, silencio y moderación. Los patriotas están retomando posiciones y explorando la resistencia del ocupante en Kherson.

Roguemos no ver aquí también las típicas atrocidades de los cabardes rusos durante su huída.


----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En cambio el que Rusia haya decidido atacar Ucrania hace 6 meses era del todo razonable porque como todo el mundo sabe apenas han muerto soldados rusos en Ucrania durante estos 6 meses.



Menos que los ucranianos. Que por lo visto luchan por el honor de Casiopea...


----------



## vil. (29 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *EIA: “Debido a la ausencia de empresas occidentales, Rusia tendrá dificultades para mantener la producción de petróleo en el futuro”*
> 16:27 || 29/08/2022




O dicho de un modo mas trágico y menos cómico:

- Lo de las turbinas del North Stream va a ser un juego de nenes con lo que se avecina en cuanto a precios para Europa...

Todo noticias para ponerse a bailar...


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Creo que Bagdag se escapa del redil, y ojo que el pueblo de ese país tiene muchas razones para ello. Muchos preferirían a los Iranies que a los reparte dólares.



Entre Irán e Iraq apoyados por un socio tecnológico pueden producir más de 10Mbd durante décadas.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

El cuartel del 15º Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional (in/ph 3035) en Sloviansk: una selección de fotos de la desmilitarización

El cuartel del 15º Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional (in/ph 3035) se encontraba, al parecer, en el territorio de la Escuela Superior de Slavyansk (SATU GA), donde fue trasladado anoche.

Se ha reunido una selección de fotos para los conocedores.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



En pocas palabras...en octubre.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

Hasta ahora todas las ofensivas sólo han servido para perseverar en la idea de que cuanto mas ucranianos mueran mejor. ¡Grande Zelensky!


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

-- John Cleese - Escritor, actor y alto personaje británico.
*...Una última reflexión -" Grecia se derrumba, los iraníes se vuelven agresivos 
y Roma está en desorden. Bienvenidos de nuevo al 430 a.C.".*


----------



## NPI (29 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Un nuevo "éxito" de la industria aeronáutica europea. Se están cubriendo de gloria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los comentarios son 'crema de la buena'


----------



## vil. (29 Ago 2022)

Esta noticia va poco a poco precipitando noticias que por más que se hagan los "suecos" no van a tener más remedio que contar, más temprano que tarde:









La Unión Europea prepara una intervención de emergencia en el mercado eléctrico


La tensión crece en el mercado energético europeo. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea ha asegurado hoy que propondrá un cambio "estructural" para contrarrestar la histórica subida de precios que sufre el continente




www.elconfidencial.com





Las noticias FUNESTAS por demás que vienen un día sí y otro también anunciando duros estados para las compañías energétticas, con precios totalmente desfasados ya para el bolsillo de los usuarios, NO DEJAN casi lugar a ninguna duda, MAS temprano que tarde se tendrán que plantear la NACIONALIZACIÓN de todo el sector energético y EL RACIONAMIENTO energético, dirigiendo los flujos a los sectores clave...

Se pueden poner como quieran, pero ESTAMOS EN GUERRA les guste o no y fruto de ello vamos a tener que montar una economía de guerra...

No hay día que una de estas empresas no advierten...

Estamos a las puertas del invierno... y todas las noticias no són funestas, son bastante peores... con el euro hundido, con los precios de la energía disparados y con el mercado global tensionado, jusnto al riesgo inmenso de que todo pete...

¿NOS DIRIGEN LOS RUSOS???... empiezo a temer que sí, que son más prorusos que los más prorusos del foro... sólo me detiene el pensar en esto la ESTUPIDEZ que han ido demostrando, sino sería como poco pensar que están a salario de Putin, incluido el indigente de Biden...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> En pocas palabras...en octubre.



Pues no se, pero por aquí por el norte se está haciendo cosas raritas…están preparando a los civiles para defenderse…
No será un fin de agosto tranquilo en la montaña leonesa. Los últimos días del verano poco y nada se parecerán a unas vacaciones para los participantes en el único campamento en el que *policías y militares en activo de España y otros países* enseñarán a civiles a prepararse para "defender tu hogar de agresiones ilegítimas" y mantener "una confrontación real".








Policías y militares participan en un campamento de adiestramiento a civiles para "una confrontación real"


El encuentro de cuatro días se celebra desde este jueves en los alrededores de la localidad leonesa de La Vecilla de Curueño. "Sabrás defender tu hogar de agresiones ilegítimas", aseguran sus organizadores.




www.publico.es


----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



¿Galilerdo tiene cinco años o qué? Que gente tan imbécil...


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur ha realizado 8 ataques contra fortalezas, concentración de infantería y equipo de los ocupantes. 


Pérdidas enemigas confirmadas: 

-41 militares, 
-2 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 
-Tanque T-72, 
- MSZV "Uragán", 
- sistema de misiles antiaéreos "Pantsir-S1",
- instalación de artillería y morteros autopropulsados "Nona-S", 
- estación de guerra electrónica, 
- 6 unidades de vehículos blindados.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

Otro gauleiter liquidado


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

*Puentes sobre #Kherson y #NovaKhakovka inutilizados (supuestamente incluyendo pontones), cuentas prorrusas en silencio o negando todo, informaciones sobre posibles rupturas en #DavydidBrid... Un día intenso.
*


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

t.me/EurasianChoice/19130

Así que resulta que la ofensiva ucraniana de Kherson de la que se ha informado 
no es una ofensiva sobre el terreno, sino una "ofensiva informativa" en Twitter 
con el fin de fijar a las fuerzas rusas en su lugar y evitar organizar cualquier
referéndum.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur ha realizado 8 ataques contra fortalezas, concentración de infantería y equipo de los ocupantes.
> 
> 
> Pérdidas enemigas confirmadas:
> ...



Eso es una gilipollez y lo sabes. No intentes colar trolas tan burdas, los rusos tienen supremacia aerea casi total y por si fuera poco sistemas AA a docenas quizas centenares en ese frente.


----------



## NPI (29 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ijnore, un payaso mas



Como las demás cuentas fallan estrepitosamente en su intento de entorpecer el hilo, aunque algunas veces lo consiguen durante 5-10 páginas gracias a sus _colaboradores _que van de _neutrales _y _objetivos _en este hilo, pero en la mayoría del tiempo fallan en su cometido y por eso tienen que *RESCATAR* a otro *PAYASO *para ver si les saca del apuro, pero esta cuenta no es más que otra *CUCARACHA OTANERA/COVILERDA* sin gracia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/EurasianChoice/19130
> 
> Así que resulta que la ofensiva ucraniana de Kherson de la que se ha informado
> no es una ofensiva sobre el terreno, sino una "ofensiva informativa" en Twitter
> ...



Pues más o menos la cosa, según los rusos, está así…





СРОЧНЫЕ НОВОСТИ с Украины: Контрнаступление ВСУ на Херсон захлебнулось в огне нашей артиллерии! Сводки за последний час! (16 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Era cuestión de tiempo que empezara a aumentar la presión sobre Jersón, es una posición muy costosa de defender para los rusos.

Si los ucranianos son inteligentes, la ofensiva será gradual...las carencias de la logística rusa harán el resto.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/EurasianChoice/19130
> 
> Así que resulta que la ofensiva ucraniana de Kherson de la que se ha informado
> no es una ofensiva sobre el terreno, sino una "ofensiva informativa" en Twitter
> ...




t.me/intelslava/36128?single

Parte de la escenificación de la ofensiva tuitera.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

Leo con satisfacción que la UE está desesperada (y eso que estamos en Agosto), y ahora va a regular el mercado eléctrico topandolo…como si fueran Cuba o Venezuela 

Joder esto es la hecatombe.
La UE es un hombre de paja, la ostia va a ser aún peor de lo que pensamos.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Era cuestión de tiempo que empezara a aumentar la presión sobre Jersón, es una posición muy costosa de defender para los rusos.
> 
> Si los ucranianos son inteligentes, la ofensiva será gradual...las carencias de la logística rusa harán el resto.



Si fueran inteligentes habrian expulsado a los anglos y cumplido Minsk. Hay que ser muy tonto para intentar eso, por dos motivos.

1.- Si los rusos se han preparado , los van a destrozar.

2.- Si los rusos la cagan, la caga su comandante en jefe. Si hay una derrota seria, no tendra otra que abrir la mano y arrasar.

Y no hay 3º opción. Lo dicho tontos de los cojones. Los de arriba esperan forrarse, pero los de abajo deberian haber aprendido y cambiar al gobienro hace tiempo.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Las noticias FUNESTAS por demás que vienen un día sí y otro también anunciando duros estados para las compañías energétticas, con precios totalmente desfasados ya para el bolsillo de los usuarios, NO DEJAN casi lugar a ninguna duda, MAS temprano que tarde *se tendrán que plantear la NACIONALIZACIÓN de todo el sector energétic*o y EL RACIONAMIENTO energético, dirigiendo los flujos a los sectores clave...



La nacionalización del sistema energético no serviria de prácticamente nada, ya se habló un año antes de esta guerra y hubo infinidad de expertos que reconocían que solo era una tomadura de pelo del gobierno el hablar de esto y que solo los que no estuviesen informados podían pensar que era una gran solución.

*Los costes regulados suponen el 72% de la factura*

E*l coste de la energía que consumimos 27,7% de la factura.*


En el coste de la energía ya se empieza a incorporar algunos costes regulados:

*Pagos por capacidad*
* Operador del sistema *
* Operador del mercado *

Peajes del sistema. Aquí nos encontramos con los *costes de las redes de transporte y distribución (20,5% de la factura)

Cargos (30,4% de la factura)* que vienen dirigidos por el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico.

*Costes asociados al fomento de energías renovable* es una retribución adicional a la que obtienen del mercado para incentivar la implantación de centrales de generación de energía renovable.
*Diferencial del coste de producción en los territorios no peninsulares*
*Anualidades para recuperar el déficit de ejercicios anteriores*, motivado por la insuficiencia de los ingresos para cubrir los costes reconocidos.
*Pago a la CNMC* que es el organismo responsable de establecer la retribución de las actividades de redes, los peajes de transporte y distribución y de supervisar el buen funcionamiento del mercado.
*Alquiler del equipo a medida*
Y en último lugar tenemos los *impuestos* (21,4% de la factura)*. Aquí nos encontramos con el tipo general del 21%. 
En resumen, *el poder político determina directamente el 72,3% de la factura eléctrica a través de peajes, cargos e impuestos* y ostenta una eleva influencia en los costes de la energía que determinan el precio de mercado.

*Hay que tener en cuenta que toda nacionalización supone un coste*. Hoy, las tres grandes eléctricas suman una capitalización bursátil por encima de los 100.000 millones de euros: Endesa (23.000 millones), Iberdrola de (68.000 millones) y Naturgy (21.000 millones).

Ya es lo suficientemente complicada la situación de las cuentas públicas para que el Gobierno de España se quiera embarcar en una *aventura de nacionalizaciones* en el sector energético.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Agujero en el techo del edificio de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Si Ucrania quiere intentar algo tiene que ser en este Septiembre, a partir de Octubre el invierno empieza a llegar y se estancarían los frentes.
Y para la siguiente primavera habría que ver como han cambiado las cosas en las políticas de ayuda a Ucrania.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hasta ahora todas las ofensivas sólo han servido para perseverar en la idea de que cuanto mas ucranianos mueran mejor. ¡Grande Zelensky!



Yo creo que sí, que ahí le has dado. Por cada ucraniano mueren entre 3 y 5 rusos.


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Ofensiva en el sur: sólo ataca el ejército ruso, según el Estado Mayor de las AFU
El informe emitido por el Estado Mayor de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la noche del 29 de agosto no dice ni una palabra sobre el contraataque ucraniano en Kherson. En cuanto a la situación en la dirección sur, sólo se informa de acciones de asalto y ofensivas de las tropas rusas cerca de Potemkino.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ofensiva en el sur: sólo ataca el ejército ruso, según el Estado Mayor de las AFU
> El informe emitido por el Estado Mayor de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la noche del 29 de agosto no dice ni una palabra sobre el contraataque ucraniano en Kherson. En cuanto a la situación en la dirección sur, sólo se informa de acciones de asalto y ofensivas de las tropas rusas cerca de Potemkino.
> 
> 
> ...



Solo están bombardeando los ucranianos, por ahora, de ofensiva ucraniana solo en Twitter…








Власти Херсонской области рассказали, есть ли наступление ВСУ - Свободная Пресса - Новости Херсона. Херсон. Херсонская область. Украина. Новости Украины. Спецоперация на Украине. Херсон сегодня. Новости Херсона сегодня. Херсон последние новости.


Заместитель главы военно-гражданской администрации Херсонской области Кирилл Стремоусов сообщил, что реального наступления украинских войск на Херсонскую област




svpressa.ru


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Rusia, por prepotencia o errores de inteligencia, pensaba que iba a ser un paseo a Kiev. Ponían un gobierno títere, los ucranianos se rusificaban y a por la siguiente.

Pero resulta que los ucranianos han resistido, Occidente no se ha hundido por más que insistan los propagandistas y al ejército ruso se le ha visto el cartón.

Y aquí estamos, con una guerra de conquista en Europa en pleno siglo XXI que nos va (y perdón por la expresión) a joder a todos.


----------



## piru (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues más o menos la cosa, según los rusos, está así…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qu forma más rara de contraatacar. Tumbado en el suelo recibiendo cañonazos con la cara ensangrentada...




ok.ru/video/3756395858560?fromTime=6


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, que ahí le has dado. Por cada ucraniano mueren entre 3 y 5 rusos.



Sí, eso ha quedado muy clarito en los frente diversos durante estos últimos meses  
las robustas fortalezas y trincheras aguantan un tiempo, pero finalmente sus defensores acaban sepultados, triturados y lachacados mientras Zelensky lo celebra con su "slava ukraina"


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

Curioso, como poco, que el éxito de la ofensiva se haya instalado en los medios
occidentales.No importa si se avanza un metro. Lo que vale es meter mierda
en la cabeza del personal...Acabarán titulando que se ha recuperado el territorio
ocupado, que se han restablecido el paso del gas a Europa y que tumbaron a Putin. 
Y que el Zelenski ha crecido una cuarta más...


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> lectura recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mladic tomo la ciudad donde solo habia mujeres y niños, ningún combatiente, pues los muy valientes se habia escondido en los bosques, ¿que coño iban a defender los tulipanes?


----------



## vil. (29 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La nacionalización del sistema energético no serviria de prácticamente nada, ya se habló un año antes de esta guerra y hubo infinidad de expertos que reconocían que solo era una tomadura de pelo del gobierno el hablar de esto y que solo los que no estuviesen informados podían pensar que era una gran solución.
> 
> *Los costes regulados suponen el 72% de la factura*
> 
> ...



Todas las empresas energéticas en la actualidad sólo tienen un valor (cero) y es simplemente por una amenaza al sistema completo que se les puede asignar un valor sustentable, por aquello de las empresas que no pueden caer y tal... algunos países ya están hablando de megainyecciones y solo estamos al inicio de lo que ya se percibe como un MUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYY largo camino...

Todas las tonterías que eran aceptables hasta ahora para que esas empresas tuviesen los valores accionariales que tenían ya NO SIRVEN, estamos en un escenario en que la ENERGIA pasa a ser ESTRATEGICA, como nunca ha dejado de ser...

Esas empresas van a sufrir pérdidas INEVITABLEMENTE, al gobierno le saldrá a cuenta chuparlas si salva a sectores vitales para el devenir de la economía, pero a los sectores privados eso les resultará imposible...

En el escenario que estamos vamos a tener que DEJAR de lado las TONTUNAS libegales y centrarnos en lo que son sectores públicos y estratégicos, vitales para mantener la actividad económica VITAL e indispensable... por poner un caso es INACEPTABLE lo que está pasando con los fertilizantes, que supondrá, si no ponemos remedio un golpe tremendo para el sector agro-ganadero...

Se acabó el juego de la barbarie estúpida y el dispendio... habrá que ir planificando y asumiendo pérdidas por aquí, para salvar por allá y con todo y ello no va a ser suficiente, pero...

No suelo preguntar si nos dirigen los discípulos de Putin por casualidad...


----------



## NPI (29 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Que tranquilito esta hoy esto, se masca la tragedia para los rusos



Twitter es vuestro pastor, nunca os fallará


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Ago 2022)

Nada, nada...han cancelado la ofensiva en un par de horas, se ve que steiner necesita más preparación y vuelve al oder


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas comienzan a 'dar forma' al campo de batalla para la contraofensiva, dicen altos funcionarios estadounidenses*

(CNN) — Las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado operaciones de “moldeado” en el sur de Ucrania para preparar el campo de batalla para una importante contraofensiva ucraniana, dijeron a CNN dos altos funcionarios estadounidenses informados sobre la inteligencia.

Las operaciones de configuración son una práctica militar estándar antes de una ofensiva e involucran sistemas de armas de ataque, comando y control, depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos para preparar el campo de batalla para los avances planificados.
Estados Unidos cree que la contraofensiva ucraniana, que se ha anticipado durante mucho tiempo, incluirá una combinación de operaciones aéreas y terrestres.
Ucrania indicó el lunes por la mañana que las acciones estaban en marcha.
“Sí, (las fuerzas ucranianas) han comenzado las acciones ofensivas en varias direcciones en el frente sur hacia la liberación de los territorios ocupados”, dijo a CNN Natalia Humeniuk, portavoz del Comando Operativo Sur de Ucrania, y agregó: “Todos los detalles estarán disponibles después. la operación está cumplida".
Los planes surgen cuando la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania ha superado su marca de seis meses, y las evaluaciones estadounidenses indican que Rusia ha podido desplegar menos unidades en el frente de lo que se pensaba inicialmente, según un alto funcionario estadounidense.

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/08/29/p...ive/index.html


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

A lo mejor, de tanto insistir con ello, algún día acierta... Bueno, si antes aprende a subir objetos pesados a las plantas superiores de un edificio.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Telegram…lo que dicen los rusos ahora…no están callados como dicen los troles de la OTAN…
The AFU attempted a limited "counterattack" today on the Kherson front. The troops and equipment involved were immediately savaged by Russian artillery and airstrikes.
The AFU has no meaningful offensive capacity. Leaving their defensive positions only hastens their destruction.
t.me/intelslava/36150


----------



## Pat (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Los Rusos no asumen que Putin es su responsabilidad y mientras Rusia esta gobernado por gangsters, los Rusos son los apestados de Europa.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Curioso, como poco, que el éxito de la ofensiva se haya instalado en los medios
> occidentales.No importa si se avanza un metro. Lo que vale es meter mierda
> en la cabeza del personal...Acabarán titulando que se ha recuperado el territorio
> ocupado, que se han restablecido el paso del gas a Europa y que tumbaron a Putin.
> Y que el Zelenski ha crecido una cuarta más...



Normal, el objetivo es enmerdarnos hasta que no quede posibilidad de salida pacífica alguna con Rusia. Esa es la directriz de los yanki-londinenses y se implementará hasta conseguirlo... a no ser de que los echemos a patadas de una puta vez.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Airborne Troops assault groups have liberated Blagodatnoye in Nikolaev Region from the Ukrainian Armed Forces.
▫Enemy resistance was fierce, but thanks to the coordinated actions of assault groups and the courage and bravery of our paratroopers, the settlement was liberated in the shortest possible time.
#MoD #Russia #Ukraine 
t.me/mod_russia_en/3821


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a los combates en la provincia de Kherson, por la noche se informa de que se han producido combates muy intensos en las localidades de Blagodatnoye, Vysokopolye y Sukhoy Stavok, así como en la zona de Posad-Pokrovsky.

También se informa de que todos los médicos de Mykolaiv han sido llamados con urgencia, ya que un gran número de heridos del frente están llegando a la ciudad.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las fuerzas ucranianas comienzan a 'dar forma' al campo de batalla para la contraofensiva, dicen altos funcionarios estadounidenses*
> 
> (CNN) — Las fuerzas ucranianas han comenzado operaciones de “moldeado” en el sur de Ucrania para preparar el campo de batalla para una importante contraofensiva ucraniana, dijeron a CNN dos altos funcionarios estadounidenses informados sobre la inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Ahora llaman "moldear"a estamparse contra las defensas rusas...pobres zelenskys que han palmado gracias al payaso de Kiev y sus amos mundialistas de la Anglosfera.


----------



## bk001 (29 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> offtopic ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172414
> 
> ...



// fuera de tema

¿ quien te ofrece 0,15€/kW?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Ahora llaman "moldear"a estamparse contra las defensas rusas...pobres zelenskys que han palmado gracias al payaso de Kiev y sus amos mundialistas de la Anglosfera.



Sin cobertura aérea un ataque es un suicidio…pero bueno es lo que hay.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Rusos no asumen que Putin es su responsabilidad y mientras Rusia esta gobernado por gangsters, los Rusos son los apestados de Europa.



Menuda jeta tienes. Si el primer narcotraficante mundial es el gobierno de EEUU. Aquí en España, fue caer el Caudillo y meter el R-78 y empezar a vender heroina la CIA para sacar pasta a espuertas. Y así en toda Europa y más. Tanto USA como Inglaterra son los Estados narco-terroristas por excelencia. Son el crimen organizado hecho Estado.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ago 2022)

¿ A estos incautos se les ha ocurrido la peregrina idea de lanzarse al ataque en terreno llano y despejado contra los rusos ? Estos ucranianos están locos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda jeta tienes. Si el primer narcotraficante mundial es el gobierno de EEUU. Aquí en España, fue caer el Caudillo y meter el R-78 y empezar a vender heroina la CIA para sacar pasta a espuertas. Y así en toda Europa y más. Tanto USA como Inglaterra son los Estados narco-terroristas por excelencia. Son el crimen organizado hecho Estado.



Desde el siglo XIX los anglos son los grandes traficantes de drogas. Si lo sabrán los chinos…


----------



## coscorron (29 Ago 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> // fuera de tema
> 
> ¿ quien te ofrece 0,15€/kW?



Nadie ofrece 0,15 €/kwh que yo sepa hoy en día ...


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Sí, eso ha quedado muy clarito en los frente diversos durante estos últimos meses
> las robustas fortalezas y trincheras aguantan un tiempo, pero finalmente sus defensores acaban sepultados, triturados y lachacados mientras Zelensky lo celebra con su "slava ukraina"



Y lo de Hostomel?


----------



## Praktica (29 Ago 2022)

*29-08-2022 - Una unidad del 9º Regimiento de la DNR liberó el pueblo de Kamianka (video).*
*Vídeo - Fuente (RT).*

El asentamiento tiene una importancia estratégica: es casi el último reducto de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los alrededores de la planta de coque de Avdiivka, que se ve en el vídeo. Su captura aceleraría la formación de una caldera alrededor del bastión nazi de Avdiivka.

Durante el avance combinado de carros (con fuego saturado y movilidad constante) e infantería, un disparo de carro destruyó un depósito-torre de agua, donde las FAU emplazaban una cámara de control de objetivos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *29-08-2022 - Una unidad del 9º Regimiento de la DNR liberó el pueblo de Kamianka (video).*
> *Vídeo - Fuente (RT).*
> 
> El asentamiento tiene una importancia estratégica: es casi el último reducto de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los alrededores de la planta de coque de Avdiivka, que se ve en el vídeo. Su captura aceleraría la formación de una caldera alrededor del bastión nazi de Avdiivka.
> ...



La defensa elástica de la OTAN con este ejército proxy ucraniano me recuerda a un fracaso evidente…


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Ago 2022)

Esto no funciona con propaganda, como engañar al pueblo. Veremos cuántos jóvenes mueren al ser enviados a una ofensiva suicida.

Les da lo mismo, solo quieren más muertos encima de la mesa.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Era cuestión de tiempo que empezara a aumentar la presión sobre Jersón, es una posición muy costosa de defender para los rusos.
> 
> Si los ucranianos son inteligentes, la ofensiva será gradual...las carencias de la logística rusa harán el resto.



Cada día delira usted más . No sé si por el hecho de ser un pingüino que se fuma esos canutos de hachís o por qué . Pero cada día delira usted más . La realidad no es la prolongación de sus deseos . La realidad es otra muy distinta a lo que usted , en su fantasía desmedida ,vomita en sus mensajes en Burbuja.


----------



## Como El Agua (29 Ago 2022)

El contraataque a Kherson.

1. En el área de Blagodatny, el ejército ucraniano atacó, sufrió pérdidas, se retiró a los puntos de partida.
2. En el área de Snigirevka, atacaron, sufrieron pérdidas, se retiraron a los puntos de partida.
3. En el área de Andreevka, la situación no está del todo clara, hay informes de que el ejército ucraniano avanzó varios kilómetros hasta el pueblo de Sukhoi Stavok e incluso lo tomó. Hasta el momento, sin evidencia de foto/video, la lucha continúa allí.
4. En el área de Davydov Brod, el frente se mantiene estable.
5. En el área de Vysokopolye, Olgovka y Potemkino, los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tuvieron éxito. Dos aviones de ataque Su-25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derribados y 7-8 vehículos de combate de infantería, 4-5 tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa del Federación Rusa:
"Las unidades del ejército ucraniano sufrieron grandes pérdidas.

26 tanques ucranianos, 23 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 9 vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos, 2 aviones de ataque Su-25 fueron derribados.

Pérdidas enemigas en mano de obra: más de 560 militares.

El intento de acciones ofensivas de las tropas ucranianas fracasó."


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

La Brigada 100 de la DNR aplasta al enemigo en un bastión cerca de Yasynuvata

La 100ª brigada del ejército ucraniano de la República Popular de Donetsk ha destrozado el bastión del enemigo en Yasynuvata, la 100ª brigada del ejército ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

El informe sobre Sbrenica entero en pdf
https://rebelion.org/docs/132571.pdf


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

Destrucción de un 2S19 Msta de los orcos


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Por lo visto los HIMARS están repartiendo libertad a diestro y siniestro.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Cada día delira usted más . No sé si por el hecho de ser un pingüino que se fuma esos canutos de hachís o por qué . Pero cada día delira usted más . La realidad no es la prolongación de sus deseos . La realidad es otra muy distinta a lo que usted , en su fantasía desmedida ,vomita en sus mensajes en Burbuja.



Claro soplapollas y su fantasia era que esta invasion y la toma de Kiev iba a ser cuestion de 3 dias escasos......


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: las tropas ucranianas, que intentaron una ofensiva en tres direcciones en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kherson, sufrieron grandes pérdidas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Ago 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas durante el intento de ofensiva en la región de Kherson:

El intento de ofensiva ucraniana destruyó 26 tanques ucranianos, 23 BMP y derribó dos aviones de ataque Su-25, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Las tropas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de personal de más de 560 soldados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

La "contraofensiva" paco ucraniana, se salda con más de 500 muertos, 2 su-25 derribados, 26 tanques y más de 20 vehículos de transporte, destruidos.

Hoy en total, fácilmente han muerto más de mil nazis en todo el frente de guerra.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y lo de Hostomel?



Si me ha leído, que lo dudo, he dicho estos ultimos meses. Avanzar tiene un precio. Los rusos aprendieron y ahora se han invertido los términos. Los que no parecen aprender son los mandos ucranianos, peero a la camarilla de Zelensky no parece importarle mucho la vida de cuatro soldados reclutados a la fuerza para morir inútilmente en nombre de USAy la OTAN


----------



## Adriano II (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Brigada 100 de la DNR aplasta al enemigo en un bastión cerca de Yasynuvata
> 
> La 100ª brigada del ejército ucraniano de la República Popular de Donetsk ha destrozado el bastión del enemigo en Yasynuvata, la 100ª brigada del ejército ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Con tanto 100 no te sigo

Parece un trabalengüas


----------



## Yomateix (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya chorrada.....la guerra "es por asuntos más complejos que etc.....no por llegar a ser miembro de la Otan" Claro que es más complejo que eso, esta guerra comenzó porque EEUU quería neutralizar a la UE y a Rusia (años de depresión mientras EEUU pensaba crecer vendiendo armas y gas mucho más caro del que se compraba a Rusia) por eso EEUU y Reino Unido llevan años armando y entrenando a Ucrania y por eso se ha puesto a un presidente títere. Lo de que no basta que den garantías, no se trata de que no baste con que no entre en la UE (de no querer entrar como fuese alimentada esta confianza por EEUU que quería que este conflicto se diese) se trata de que las garantías con papel mojado cuando EEUU está de por medio.

La propia Otan se ha saltado toda su normativa para estar enviando armas y mercenarios a esta guerra, pese a que ni podían enviar armas, ni podían ir ciudadanos de sus paises a un pais en conflicto y no solo no se ha impedido que fuesen si no que se los ha animado. ¿Como vas a fiarte de las garantías que te de quien rompe sus propias normas cuando le interesa? Y que lleva armando años a Ucrania esperando y deseando que esto pasease como ha hecho EEUU. Y ahora paras conformandote con que no entren a la Otan y dentro de un año ya están matando a todo ciudadano Ucraniano que sea pro Ruso en el Dombas y hablando de entrar a la UE o a la Otan, esperando a ver si Rusia salta y mientras tanto, seguirían armandose y reclutando mercenarios.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

Se repiten las jugadas intentando impedir aquela AIEE viaje a la central nuclear de Zaporizhia 
por los bombardeos ucranianos. Recuerden los restos del MH-17 que se impidió inspeccionar 
a la OSCE y a los expertos en catástrofes aéreas durante más de un mes por los bombardeos 
ucranianos, en particular el bombardeo de la zona de la estación de tren a la que debían llegar.

Nada cambia. Ocho años. Los fascistas de Occidente pagan a los nazis de Ucrania y los monos
con metralletas hacen su trabajo.



https://tass.ru/mezhdunarod


..


----------



## aretai (29 Ago 2022)

Mi abuelo que no tocó un libro en su vida me enseñó que quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Si se confirma, UKR ha avanzado 10Km en 24h, los Rusos tardan semanas en avanzar eso. O meses en segun que zona.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas durante el intento de ofensiva en la región de Kherson:
> 
> El intento de ofensiva ucraniana destruyó 26 tanques ucranianos, 23 BMP y derribó dos aviones de ataque Su-25, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Las tropas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de personal de más de 560 soldados.
> 
> ...



Descansen en paz aquellos que fueron engañados o forzados. Y los otros que se arrepientan en el otro mundo. Pobre gente. Y todo por la ambición y codicia desmedida de los EEUU e Inglaterra, de sus gobernantes.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

*Asesinaron a decenas de miles de civiles en Mariupol. ¿Han convertido en ruinas esta hermosa y viva ciudad para ondear allí su bandera de la vergüenza?
Si algo se puede llamar “estrategia rusa” es esto

ESTO ES EL MUNDO RUSO: MORDOR*


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

*LOS SONÁMBULOS - REVISITADO*
_*
De una de mis principales fuentes de información del Cinturón. Esto es todo lo que se me permite citar 
- lo que no se incluye es aún más incandescente:

"Alemania y Estados Unidos quieren recrear la I y la II Guerra Mundial, esta vez con los anglosajones 
del lado de Alemania. Rusia y China son bastante conscientes de lo que está pasando y pueden hacer 
sus movimientos pronto en los Balcanes en colaboración con los enemigos de Vucic en Serbia. 

China no apreció que sus diplomáticos fueran asesinados a propósito por la OTAN [una referencia 
al bombardeo de Belgrado en 1999]. El asesinato a propósito de estos diplomáticos fue el más grave 
error de la política. El asesinato, aunque no tenga lengua, habla con el órgano más milagroso (Shakespeare). 
Y como dicen los franceses, cuanto más cambian las cosas más se mantienen igual.

Los anglosajones van sonámbulos hacia la Tercera Guerra Mundial y, como dijo Napoleón, cuidado 
con despertar a China. China inclina la balanza de poder a favor de Rusia. La mayor parte del resto 
del mundo apoya a Rusia".
*_
*Todo es posible.*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## arriondas (29 Ago 2022)

Al parecer, según acabo de leer en RIA Novosti, la ofensiva fue por orden directa del propio Zelendi. Y por lo visto, ha fracasado, con un gran numero de bajas ucranianas.

Lo dicho, los dirigentes de Ucrania apestan. Mandando a los suyos a la picadora, montando una ofensiva de manera improvisada, deprisa y corriendo, sin superioridad aérea y artillera.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Si me ha leído, que lo dudo, he dicho estos ultimos meses. Avanzar tiene un precio. Los rusos aprendieron y ahora se han invertido los términos. Los que no parecen aprender son los mandos ucranianos, peero a la camarilla de Zelensky no parece importarle mucho la vida de cuatro soldados reclutados a la fuerza para morir inútilmente en nombre de USAy la OTAN



Aja llevamos 6 meses y tu te refieres a la fase b, ok. Entonces reconoces que la fase a ganó Ucrania ok.
Mujer, eso de los mandos no se eh, luchan por su país...habría que ver muchos de los que escriben en la chincheta cual seria su postura si nos tocara a nosotros, me imagino que tu serias prorrusa si nos invade Rusia ya que te gusta tanto lo ruso, soviético, comunista y tal.


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Te faltó la fuente, ya te la pongo yo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172650



Ah, no la tengo. Pero la estoy esperando, no tardará.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al parecer, según acabo de leer en RIA Novosti, la ofensiva fue por orden directa del propio Zelendi. Y por lo visto, ha fracasado, con un gran numero de bajas ucranianas.
> 
> Lo dicho, los dirigentes de Ucrania apestan. Mandando a los suyos a la picadora, montando una ofensiva de manera improvisada, deprisa y corriendo, sin superioridad aérea y artillera.



El plató de Qatar estaba en esos momentos ocupado y han tenido que montar el numerito de verdad.


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ah, no la tengo. Pero la estoy esperando, no tardará.



Aquí la tienes no hay mejor sitio





__





Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Putin reloaded V. II


en kherson "Provocamos a las tropas rusas a un redespliegue masivo. Ahora el grupo más grande de unos 25.000 se concentra en la orilla derecha y lo hemos cerrado".




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Antes de la guerra los expertos en los medio rusos y altos rangos del ejercito ruso decían que en 3 días caería Kiev. Incluso el amigo de Putin presidente de Bielorussia, Lukashenko dijo que máximo en 2 semanas Ucrania caerá a los píes de Rusia.

Calcularon mal y subestimaron al rival. Ahora se está viendo cómo el Kremlin se está consumiendo por dentro. A Rusia solo le queda el armamento nuclear, algo que no está utilizando porque el occidente lo dejo claro que, en caso de utilizar armamento nuclear, eliminarían a Putin en primer lugar.


----------



## NPI (29 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La nacionalización del sistema energético no serviria de prácticamente nada, ya se habló un año antes de esta guerra y hubo infinidad de expertos que reconocían que solo era una tomadura de pelo del gobierno el hablar de esto y que solo los que no estuviesen informados podían pensar que era una gran solución.
> 
> *Los costes regulados suponen el 72% de la factura*
> 
> ...



Y una última cosa más, *NACIONALIZAR un sector*, significa que el *consumidor es cliente y propietario*, es decir, *pagará cada vez más y tendrá cada vez menos*.


----------



## Elimina (29 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esta noticia va poco a poco precipitando noticias que por más que se hagan los "suecos" no van a tener más remedio que contar, más temprano que tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que Antonio saldrá levantando el dedo en defensa del no-intervencionismo. ¡ESO NUNCA PASARÁ!


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> No tiene sentido esta guerra. Hubiera sido mejor aprobar la autonomía y federalismo para varias regiones de Ucrania y ya está.
> El riesgo que veo con los americanos es que quieran entrar en guerra urgente con China antes de que los Chinos tengan autosuficiencia en chips, software y aviones.
> Los americanos no pueden esperar 5 años más...



Para el capital gringo el plato fuerte es la Federación Rusa y sus inmensas riquezas. China es secundario y Ukrania no es más que un peón adelantado contra Rusia.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Los Rusos no asumen que Putin es su responsabilidad y mientras Rusia esta gobernado por gangsters, los Rusos son los apestados de Europa.



Boris Johnson es tu responsabilidad, lo que hagan los lideres ingleses es tu responsabilidad? Bueno es saberlo, para pediros esas responsabilidades.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172833



Aqui el chinato de mierda......


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

El estudiante letón Ilya Karoza durante el "Bazar Slavianski en Vitebsk" entrevistó al Presidente de Bielorrusia e inmediatamente se convirtió en persona non grata en Letonia.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

Los zelenskys se han estrellado contra la defensa rusa igual que los alemanes en Kursk 1943. 

Es cierto que la imagen lo evoca.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al parecer, según acabo de leer en RIA Novosti, la ofensiva fue por orden directa del propio Zelendi. Y por lo visto, ha fracasado, con un gran numero de bajas ucranianas.
> 
> Lo dicho, los dirigentes de Ucrania apestan. Mandando a los suyos a la picadora, montando una ofensiva de manera improvisada, deprisa y corriendo, sin superioridad aérea y artillera.











Минобороны России сообщило о провальной попытке наступления ВСУ


Украинские войска понесли большие потери, предприняв неудачную попытку наступления в Николаевской и Херсонской областях на трех направлениях, сообщило... РИА Новости, 29.08.2022




ria.ru


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

No había que ser putiniano para pensar eso, yo temía que el ejército Ruso aplastara al Ucraniano, comparadas el presupuesto, las unidades y la experiencia en combate de unos y otros , y te echabas a temblar . 


Creo que todos subestimamos a los ucranianos y sobrestimamos las capacidades rusas.


----------



## radium (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Минобороны России сообщило о провальной попытке наступления ВСУ
> 
> 
> Украинские войска понесли большие потери, предприняв неудачную попытку наступления в Николаевской и Херсонской областях на трех направлениях, сообщило... РИА Новости, 29.08.2022
> ...



Porque no puedo acceder a ria.ru

Me aparece: *Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora *


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Boris Johnson es tu responsabilidad, lo que hagan los lideres ingleses es tu responsabilidad? Bueno es saberlo, para pediros esas responsabilidades.



Pero vamos a ver, quien es el responsable de que Antonio esté donde está y haciendo lo que está haciendo? Pues los que los han votado, ni más menos. Sabiendo lo que es el psoe tras dos gobiernos anteriores los hijoputas de sus votantes son los responsables. Bien, como desalojarlos por la fuerza no se puede o debe, en las próximas elecciones municipales y autonómicas se votará su mandato sin ninguna duda y ahí veremos si esos hijoputas lo vuelven hacer. 
Claro en el caso de Putin como es una dictadura no se puede decir que sea responsabilidad del pueblo ruso, bastante tienen con soportarlo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ago 2022)

Otro fracaso de Zelenski


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Los zelenskys se han estrellado contra la defensa rusa igual que los alemanes en Kursk 1943.
> 
> Es cierto que la imagen lo evoca.



De locos atacar de esas maneras . Y de asesinos mandar a esos hombres a pecho descubierto al matadero. Los rusos podrían aprovechar la ocasión para lanzar una contraofensiva . No sería mal momento , empleando artillería , cohetes , aviación , carros e infantería en cantidades masivas. Los ucranianos están muy debilitados.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La "contraofensiva" paco ucraniana, se salda con más de 500 muertos, 2 su-25 derribados, 26 tanques y más de 20 vehículos de transporte, destruidos.
> 
> Hoy en total, fácilmente han muerto más de mil nazis en todo el frente de guerra.



Compaemosla con la de rejon:



rejon dijo:


> La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur ha realizado 8 ataques contra fortalezas, concentración de infantería y equipo de los ocupantes.
> 
> 
> Pérdidas enemigas confirmadas:
> ...



Queda listo para sentencia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

radium dijo:


> Porque no puedo acceder a ria.ru
> 
> Me aparece: *Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la Autoridad Competente, comunicado a esta Operadora *



Si, tienes que buscarte una VPN, TOR o proxy fuera del control de este país…cosas de la nueva dictadura.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> De locos atacar de esas maneras . Y de asesinos mandar a esos hombres a pecho descubierto al matadero. Los rusos podrían aprovechar la ocasión para lanzar una contraofensiva . No sería mal momento , empleando artillería , cohetes , aviación , carros e infantería en cantidades masivas. Los ucranianos están muy debilitados.



De eso nada, dos golpes propagandísticos de Zopenski mas como este y sus propios guardaespaldas lo colgaran de los huevos con sus mallas.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Compaemosla con la de rejon:
> 
> 
> 
> Queda listo para sentencia



En toda la diana,Carmencita...


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que la intención es evitar que tengan representación en el sufragio para anexionarse a Rusia. Esa es la idea de la 'evacuación', si así no fuese, los dejarían para usarlos de escudos humanos como han hecho desde el principio.



Zelensky ni tiene vehiculos, ni personal de sobra y mucho menos diesel para evacuar a nadie...

PD- El alubio solo tiene una bocaza, que pide a gritos que alguien se la parta.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

Amigos de la rata rejona


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si en mi mano estuviera, no entraba ni uno.



Se supone que son técnicos, ingenieros y científicos ¿Porqué posan como si fueran los hombres de Harrelson?


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Bueno. Es que Rusia ha sido un bluff. 

De potencia militar poco, la verdad. Más bien el ridículo están haciendo.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se supone que son técnicos, ingenieros y científicos ¿Porqué posan como si fueran los hombres de Harrelson?



Mas bien, agentes de la CIA, miembros de Delta Force y algún extra.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Amigos de la rata rejona



Amigos de la rata chinato......


----------



## Snowball (29 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La "contraofensiva" paco ucraniana, se salda con más de 500 muertos, 2 su-25 derribados, 26 tanques y más de 20 vehículos de transporte, destruidos.
> 
> Hoy en total, fácilmente han muerto más de mil nazis en todo el frente de guerra.



Que nombre es el más "paco" en Ucrania?


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Zelensky ni tiene vehiculos, ni personal de sobra y mucho menos diesel para evacuar a nadie...
> 
> PD- El alubio solo tiene una bocaza, que pide a gritos que alguien se la parta.



No hombre, Zelensky pretende que sean los mismos civiles quienes se busquen los medios para 'evacuar' y si no les somete a sanciones draconianas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> De locos atacar de esas maneras . Y de asesinos mandar a esos hombres a pecho descubierto al matadero. Los rusos podrían aprovechar la ocasión para lanzar una contraofensiva . No sería mal momento , empleando artillería , cohetes , aviación , carros e infantería en cantidades masivas. Los ucranianos están muy debilitados.



Si tienen reservas seria una gran oportunidad, pero imagino que las usaran para estabilizar el frente


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Todo ese tiempo el hijoPutin iba de farol sobre su ejercito "todo poderoso". Ahora que las cartas están sobre las mesa y el hijoPutin ha ido con todo, se ha visto que lo tiene jodido.


----------



## la mano negra (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro soplapollas y su fantasia era que esta invasion y la toma de Kiev iba a ser cuestion de 3 dias escasos......



Pues la verdad es que yo calculé que los ucranianos caerían como fruta madura , no le digo que no . Creía que la actual operación militar rusa sería una prolongación de como quedó la cosa en 2014 , cuando Putin no quiso dejar a los novorrusos que arrasaran al ejército ucraniano . No ha sido así pero ha sido muy parecido. Los planes más optimistas del alto mando ruso eran descabezar el régimen ucraniano de un golpe duro y certero pero eso fracasó, desgraciadamente . Lo de Gostomel fue verdaderamente épico y los paracas que se lanzaron allí merecen los más altos honores . Pero el Alto Mando ruso tenía más planes y más realistas que esos sí que se han cumplido con bastante exactitud y victorias bastante consistentes. Y ahora mismo están aplicando planes extremadamente sensatos sin arriesgar casi nada y consiguiendo lentamente el debilitamiento generalizado e inexorable del Ejército Ucraniano. No tienen prisa . Nadie les está metiendo prisa . Los militares rusos no van con agobios . Nadie los presiona. Tardarán más o tardarán menos pero la victoria total es suya. Eso es ya casi seguro.


----------



## bk001 (29 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Nadie ofrece 0,15 €/kwh que yo sepa hoy en día ...



// fuera de tema

En tu imagen,




__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info





en todo el centro pone "_¿ prefieres un precio fijo a 0,15€/kWh? haz clic aquí" _

edito: por eso me extrañó y si es una oferta puntual para 12 meses....


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno. Es que Rusia ha sido un bluff.
> 
> De potencia militar poco, la verdad. Más bien el ridículo están haciendo.



Si fuera así estarían los yanquis en primera fila, regodeandose de sus avances. ¿ tu los ves ? Pues no salvo unos cientos de mercenarios que palman o son capturados. Y cuando pasa el gobierno yanquis se hace el loco.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> *Ucrania.- EEUU entrena a afganos que sirvieron en las fuerzas especiales para que luchen en Ucrania*
> 
> El Pentágono ha comenzado a entrenar a expilotos afganos de aviones de combate que huyeron a Estados Unidos para trasladarlos a Ucrania, a través de Polonia, según ha podido saber la agencia de noticias rusa TASS.
> 
> ...



Seran pilotos de helicopteros.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Pues la ofensiva no debe ser tan fantasma cuando los Rusos están intentando cortar los puentes en retaguardia


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

@Nicors, post: 42263632, member: 94998"]
Aja llevamos 6 meses y tu te refieres a la fase b, ok. Entonces reconoces que la fase a ganó Ucrania ok.

*Es muy cansino responderle. Yo lo que reconozco es que avanzar cuesta en igualdad de condiciones mas bajas al atacante. Otra cosa es machacar hasta la extenuación con artilleria, algo que parece hecho para Rusia*

Mujer, eso de los mandos no se eh, luchan por su país...habría que ver muchos de los que escriben en la chincheta cual seria su postura si nos tocara a nosotros, me imagino que tu serias prorrusa si nos invade Rusia ya que te gusta tanto lo ruso, soviético, comunista y tal.

*Sobre todo me disgusta la prepotencia y en este caso de la OTAN y USA tan reputada en otros conflictos
Si la parte ucraniana hubiera actuado con nobleza e inteligencia, en lugar de fomentar la hostilidad nacionalista y hubiera sido realista convocando referendums y no dejándose llevar por las malas influencias occidentales, esto se podría haber solucionado con diálogo. Esto es como si mañana USA nos declara la guerra: ¿Vale la pena luchar o mejor rendirse?
Además de que usted sería prousano si nos invade IUSA como hiciera con Cuba
Sinceramente le veo interés y madera por la causa prorusa y un sincero sentimiento de aproximación a su causa, como buen paladin de las acciones justas y necesarias, de los márties prorusos del Dombas agredidos, contra las transgresiones de los tratados vulnerados, los derechos conclucados de los prorusos y de la misma rusia, y contra la conspirarción otanica. Le exhorto a un beatífico cambio de bando y será agasasjado y recibira nuestras bendiciones  

Además ¿Para qué quiere llevarse malos tragos aciagos como la ofensiva de hoy con más de 560 mártires ucranianos inútilemnte caídos para gloria de Zelensky?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues la ofensiva no debe ser tan fantasma cuando los Rusos están intentando cortar los puentes en retaguardia



Eso parecen los explosivos que ponen para minarlos los de Kiev. Ahí no se ve llegada alguna. Ya esta puesto en el otro hilo. Veremos si hay alguna otra toma que confirme que eso es un "ataque".


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Strelkov  lo confirmó:

_En el frente de Kherson, en el momento actual (hoy por la tarde), las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un ataque a gran escala desde la cabeza de puente en el río Ingulets, desde el área del asentamiento de Andreevka y logró algunos avances.

Todos los puentes estacionarios que cruzan el Dniéper (dos de carretera y dos de ferrocarril) están desactivados. Ahora solo es posible cruzar el Dniéper en vehículos mediante transbordadores y cruces de pontones.

Bajo feroces bombardeos Novaya Kakhovka, Berislav, Donetsk, Makeevka, Yasinovataya, Gorlovka y muchos otros asentamientos.

Los ataques con cohetes continúan en los cruces (puente y ferry) en Kherson.

Parece que la AFU "hizo su movimiento en la Batalla por la Iniciativa" (si no es un ataque de distracción, por supuesto)_.


----------



## Teuro (29 Ago 2022)

Lo del ataque para evitar que Ucrania entrara en la OTAN siempre fue una mentira, que hasta el Papa se tragó. Así está la inteligencia en occidente, la guerra es simple imperialismo y expansionismo ruso, no hay más, es una guerra más del siglo XIX que del XXI.


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Lo del ataque para evitar que Ucrania entrara en la OTAN siempre fue una mentira, que hasta el Papa se tragó. Así está la inteligencia en occidente, la guerra es simple imperialismo y expansionismo ruso, no hay más, es una guerra más del siglo XIX que del XXI.



No. Es simple expansionismo anglo a miles de km de sus fronteras. Como siempre con pasta , sanciones, manipulaciones en los medios y cuando todo fallo con golpe de esta armado. Solo que algunas veces hay gente que se opone, y en este caso tenian un vecino poderoso.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La nacionalización del sistema energético no serviria de prácticamente nada, ya se habló un año antes de esta guerra y hubo infinidad de expertos que reconocían que solo era una tomadura de pelo del gobierno el hablar de esto y que solo los que no estuviesen informados podían pensar que era una gran solución.
> 
> *Los costes regulados suponen el 72% de la factura*
> 
> ...



Pagar por nacionalizar es de parguelas,
"
*Artículo 128*

Toda la riqueza del país en sus distintas formas y sea cual fuere su titularidad está subordinada al interés general.​
Se reconoce la iniciativa pública en la actividad económica. Mediante ley se podrá reservar al sector público recursos o servicios esenciales, especialmente en caso de monopolio y asimismo acordar la intervención de empresas cuando así lo exigiere el interés general.​
"
Lo suficientemente vaga como para quedarse con lo que les de la gana. Hacienda se cobija en ese artículo para amenazar a los autónomos casi a diario.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

*Los TERRORISTAS rusos han atacado Mykolaiv asesinando civiles . No tiene que haber piedad con estos seres antihumanos. 
¡¡MUERTE A LA PUTA RUSIA!!*


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso parecen los explosivos que ponen para minarlos los de Kiev. Ahí no se ve llegada alguna. Ya esta puesto en el otro hilo. Veremos si hay alguna otra toma que confirme que eso es un "ataque".



Así es, los rusos ya están tirando misiles a la desesperada.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

En esto ha quedado la cacareada contraofensiva de Jerson: en una matanza de zelenskys a lo largo de todo el sector, con una unica penetracion en Andreevka.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pagar por nacionalizar es de parguelas,
> "
> *Artículo 128*
> 
> ...



Ya lo hicieron con Rumasa…y ya llovió…


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Ago 2022)

Qué? ya entraron en Jersón¿?
Hazañas bélicas capítulo 237


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

*
El suicidio económico y social de Europa, provocado por Estados Unidos y ayudado por los dirigentes europeos*

_*Debido a la estupidez de los dirigentes políticos de Europa, Estados Unidos 
ha conseguido empujarla a cometer un suicidio económico y social...
*_
*...Provocar una guerra en Ucrania fue fácil, ya que el equipo de producción de la película 
que gobernaba Ucrania estaba dispuesto a sacrificar a su pueblo y a su país en una guerra
imposible de ganar contra Rusia. El actor y presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky ya había
anunciado que Ucrania recuperaría por la fuerza Crimea y las repúblicas del Donbás que 
estaban en manos de una resistencia ucraniana alineada con Rusia...*


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Así es, los rusos ya están tirando misiles a la desesperada.



jajaja, ojala fuera cierto. Que mi opión sobre los puentes es clara, pero no es lo que yo veo en ese video. Pero admito la duda, veremos si hay alguna toma donde se vea "el ataque". Me da que son parte de los explosivos con los que ese puente, como casi todos en la parte de ucrania que controlan los anglos estan minados.


----------



## capitán almeida (29 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que nombre es el más "paco" en Ucrania?



Pingüinoshin gilipollenko


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Tal vez es porque te equivocaste de hilo, es como el anuncio de la evacuación de civiles en el Donbass que hizo el gobierno Ucraniano, son mensajes solo para los medios de comunicación occidentales, la realidad es que usan los civiles como escudo y si les pasara algo los amortizan en forma de titulares en la misma prensa.
> 
> Vete al otro hilo y seguro encontraras algo de esa evacuación.



En este hilo se ha hablado sobre el rumor que apunta a una posible rectificación de las líneas ucranianas en Jarkov.

Yo me quedo en este hilo y usted se va al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El suicidio económico y social de Europa, provocado por Estados Unidos y ayudado por los dirigentes europeos*
> 
> _*Debido a la estupidez de los dirigentes políticos de Europa, Estados Unidos
> ha conseguido empujarla a cometer un suicidio económico y social...*_
> ...



Esperaba un apoyo mejor de la OTAN, que se cortocircuitó con la activación del sistema nuclear ruso. La guerra pasó a ser proxy y no lo que se había previsto inicialmente…


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Qué? ya entraron en Jersón¿?
> Hazañas bélicas capítulo 237



Que vá chusquero de mierda,estan esperando que los rusos entren en Kiev


----------



## bk001 (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas durante el intento de ofensiva en la región de Kherson:
> 
> El intento de ofensiva ucraniana destruyó 26 tanques ucranianos, 23 BMP y derribó dos aviones de ataque Su-25, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Las tropas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de personal de más de 560 soldados.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

Pues que triste; me recuerda un libro que leí hace años sobre la guerra civil española y una anécdota que se narraba dentro:

El bando republicano conquista una posición y hace prisioneros. Entre los prisioneros queda vivo un marroquí. El oficial al mando le pregunta ¿ tu que haces aquí? y el moro responde " he venido a luchar por mis principios", sorprendido el oficial lo deja en libertad con la promesa de volver a marruecos.
Al cabo del tiempo ,ese oficial, se encuentra al moro luchando , esta vez, con los republicanos. Extrañado le pregunta , ¿ pero tu no luchas por tus principios? 
si ,señor
¿cuales?
Matar españoles.

Si tenemos en cuenta que Ukrania es 70 u 80% de población rusa, de esos 1000 hombres han muerto 800 rusos , más otros 150 del otro lado hacen un total de 950 rusos muertos hoy.

Los anglocabrones se salen con sus principios: _" matar rusos"._


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Ese puente está en una ciudad bajo control Ucraniano cerca del Frente. Se supone que debe ser para entorpecer el movimiento de tropas y suministros para ralentizar una posible contraofensiva Ucraniana si esta esta teniendo lugar de verdad.


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El suicidio económico y social de Europa, provocado por Estados Unidos y ayudado por los dirigentes europeos*
> 
> _*Debido a la estupidez de los dirigentes políticos de Europa, Estados Unidos
> ha conseguido empujarla a cometer un suicidio económico y social...*_
> ...



*
...La idea de Estados Unidos es aislar a Europa de su hinterland euroasiático, 
trasladar las industrias europeas a Estados Unidos y comprar el resto a bajo precio.,,,*

Michel Hudson

.


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Yo creo que sí, que ahí le has dado. Por cada ucraniano mueren entre 3 y 5 rusos.




Te has quedado corto !!, yo lo escuché a Zelenksky en su discurso y daba cifras de entre 25 y 50 rusos liquidados por cada ucraniano. Incluso ya se habla de la despoblación en Rusia (en Twitter obviamente).

No des cifras bajas para beneficiar la propaganda rusa. No es honorable.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

El turco en esta guerra, que tiene mucho de económico, sube el peaje por pasar por el Bósforo…


https://www-sabah-com-tr.translate.goog/gundem/2022/08/29/bogaz-gecis-ucretine-montro-ayari



Es el rey del zoco turco…se las sabe todas.


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No creo que busquen la guerra, perdón, entrar ellos en guerra contra nadie (excepto contra si mismos). Lo que buscan es cargarse los mercados mundiales para así arruinar a las potencias emergentes, que necesitan seguir comerciando para crecer. Es como la estrategia de tierra quemada en una guerra: 'no puedo mantener el territorio y alimentarme de él, pues evito que el enemigo pueda hacerlo también'.
> 
> Todas estas mandangas eco-resilientes y verdes tienen esa finalidad, así como la propaganda sobre el calentamiento global (luego simplemente cambio climático) que han gritado a los 4 vientos. Y ese propósito es limitar el crecimiento de sus competidores. Y han liado la guerra por donde han podido para lo mismo, desgastar a la competencia. Son la cizaña en forma humana.



Personalmente les veo desesperados ante una crisis sistémica que no pueden domeñar, de ahí que cometan error tras error, como ya insinuó el artífice de la política geoestratégica gringa, el alubio de la voz de ogro, un tall Kissinger. Ahora Rusia y China van en yugo contra U.- S.A., precísamente la pesadilla de Kissinger hecha realidad gracias a la incompetencia de la fosa sèptica del estado profundo.

Lo de cargarse los mercados de la competencia..., siempre es un tiro en el propio pie que en este caso parece un tiro en los webs. La próxima subida del precio del combustible en U sociedad anónima promete ser de traca dado que esta sociedad depende absolutamente del combustible hasta para ir a mear.

Creo que ya empiezan a fabricar en serie blindados resilientes, ecológicos y libres de CO2. Por supuesto vacunados.


----------



## kikepm (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se tambalea todo un poco…por decirlo suavemente…



No lo entiendes, si no les hubieran vacunado invadido para llevarles la democracia occidental, AHORA SERÍA MUCHO PEOR.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> Pues que triste; me recuerda un libro que leí hace años sobre la guerra civil española y una anécdota que se narraba dentro:
> 
> ...



Cambie rusos por personas, les gusta matar, simplemente. Son famosas sus pifias y autobombardeos en toda guerra en la que intervienen.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ese puente está en una ciudad bajo control Ucraniano cerca del Frente. Se supone que debe ser para entorpecer el movimiento de tropas y suministros para ralentizar una posible contraofensiva Ucraniana si esta esta teniendo lugar de verdad.



*Eso es para que no lleguen refuerzos ucranianos ante la ofensiva que se prepara hacia Nykolaev y Odessa "Es la guerra estúpido". O ¿es que no sabes que se aproximan entre 40 y 60 mil refuerzos bien pertrechados de equipos y numero ingente de blindados?
La ofensiva será rusa y cortará la salida de Ucrania al mar negro y unirá Transnistria a Rusia*


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esta noticia va poco a poco precipitando noticias que por más que se hagan los "suecos" no van a tener más remedio que contar, más temprano que tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anatemaaaaaaa! Y la mano invisible del mercado?


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Nicors, post: 42263632, member: 94998"]
> Aja llevamos 6 meses y tu te refieres a la fase b, ok. Entonces reconoces que la fase a ganó Ucrania ok.
> 
> *Es muy cansino responderle. Yo lo que reconozco es que avanzar cuesta en igualdad de condiciones mas bajas al atacante. Otra cosa es machacar hasta la extenuación con artilleria, algo que parece hecho para Rusia*
> ...



[/QUOTE]
No no gracias yo soy otanista, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima español. 
Yo soy muy simplón entonces porque no estoy a su nivel; pensaba, y pienso, que esta era una guerra de agresión y sin justificación y resuelta que es porque los ucranianos son muy nacionalistas, oiga los ucranianos pusieron ahí a Zelenski con un programa político y resulta que sacó más de un 70% de votos. Si eso no lo sirve a mi si.
Cuba. Eso fue en 1898 habían españoles en esa isla que querían independizarse y fueron a las armas, y con la ayuda de EEUU, lo consiguieron. No se, de que lado me hubiera puesto la verdad, nunca lo he pensado, pero si viene una gran potencia democrática donde claramente ya despuntaba económicamente y yo tuviera intereses allá igual me lo hubiera pensado.
Que viene ahora Ruisa me opondria a ella porque esa nación no trae nada.
Recuerde que este es un foro publico que aquí se interviene cuando se quiera, no está obligada a responderme, pero date cuenta me gusta chincharte.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Eso es para que no lleguen refuerzos ucranianos ante la ofensiva que se prepara hacia Nykolaev y Odessa "Es la guerra estúpido". O ¿es que no sabes que se aproximan entre 40 y 60 mil refuerzos bien pertrechados de equipos y numero ingente de blindados?
> La ofensiva será rusa y cortará la salida de Ucrania al mar negro y unirá Transnistria a Rusia*



Te veo algo alterada Carmencita o ha sido un lapsus??????????


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues no se, pero por aquí por el norte se está haciendo cosas raritas…están preparando a los civiles para defenderse…
> No será un fin de agosto tranquilo en la montaña leonesa. Los últimos días del verano poco y nada se parecerán a unas vacaciones para los participantes en el único campamento en el que *policías y militares en activo de España y otros países* enseñarán a civiles a prepararse para "defender tu hogar de agresiones ilegítimas" y mantener "una confrontación real".
> 
> 
> ...



1930 - 2,030, fulgor y muerte de la sociedad tecnológica basada en los combustibles fósiles. La iglesia de los creyentes en el petróleo abiótico no se verán afectados.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y una última cosa más, NACIONALIZAR un sector, significa que el consumidor es cliente y propietario, es decir, pagará cada vez más y tendrá cada vez menos.



Su picolero de guardia le comunica que;

TIENE TODA LA RAZÓN.


----------



## Republicano (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia, por prepotencia o errores de inteligencia, pensaba que iba a ser un paseo a Kiev. Ponían un gobierno títere, los ucranianos se rusificaban y a por la siguiente.
> 
> Pero resulta que los ucranianos han resistido, Occidente no se ha hundido por más que insistan los propagandistas y al ejército ruso se le ha visto el cartón.
> 
> Y aquí estamos, con una guerra de conquista en Europa en pleno siglo XXI que nos va (y perdón por la expresión) a joder a todos.




Mirate este vídeo de este militar sudaca del uno de abril, cuando aún los rusos cercaban Kiev, a ver si te enteras de una vez de como se ha movido todo el tema militar. Aunque este tío no tiene la soltura para expresarse como otros, es bastante imparcial y da la clave de todo.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

*Detienen al opositor ruso Leonid Gozman por comparar a Stalin con Hitler.*
El opositor ruso *Leonid Gozman*, *contrario a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania*, ha sido detenido hoy por *comparar en un mensaje en Facebook al líder soviético Iosif Stalin con el alemán Adolf Hitler*.

"Hitler es el mal absoluto, pero Stalin es aún peor. *La SS eran criminales, pero el NKVD eran aún más terribles*, ya que los chekistas mataban a los suyos. Hitler declaró la guerra a la humanidad. Los comunistas declararon la guerra a su propio pueblo", señalaba el mensaje publicado en abril pasado.

Gozman, que ya *había sido detenido en julio por no informar sobre su doble ciudadanía ruso-israelí*, aunque después fue puesto en libertad, pasará la noche en una comisaría del centro de Moscú, según informó su abogada, *Yulia Tregubova*, de la organización OVD-Info.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

No no gracias yo soy otanista, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima español.
Yo soy muy simplón entonces porque no estoy a su nivel; pensaba, y pienso, que esta era una guerra de agresión y sin justificación y resuelta que es porque los ucranianos son muy nacionalistas, oiga los ucranianos pusieron ahí a Zelenski con un programa político y resulta que sacó más de un 70% de votos. Si eso no lo sirve a mi si.
Cuba. Eso fue en 1898 habían españoles en esa isla que querían independizarse y fueron a las armas, y con la ayuda de EEUU, lo consiguieron. No se, de que lado me hubiera puesto la verdad, nunca lo he pensado, pero si viene una gran potencia democrática donde claramente ya despuntaba económicamente y yo tuviera intereses allá igual me lo hubiera pensado.
Que viene ahora Ruisa me opondria a ella porque esa nación no trae nada.
Recuerde que este es un foro publico que aquí se interviene cuando se quiera, no está obligada a responderme, pero date cuenta me gusta chincharte.
[/QUOTE]
El cuento de la "agresión" apesta:
En 1922 Lenin incorporó el Soviet de Krivoy Rog Taurida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
En 1954 Kruvchev regálo Crimea a la República Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
En 1991 la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania desapareció, siendo sustituida por la República de Ucrania, otra entidad.
En conscuencia dichas cesiones decayeron y los habitantes de esas zonas pidieron su restitución a la Federación Rusa, heredera de la República Socialista Sovietica de Rusia, cesionaria de dichos territorios.
Naturalmente los dirigentes ucranianos banderistas se negaron e hicieron caso omiso a tales peticiones populares.
En 2014 los banderistas comenzaron a asesinar a los ciudadanos de Crimea y Taurida, por lo que estos decidieron separarse del engendro Bandera y unirse a Rusia.
Me cago en la puta democracia.
Hilo


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El alcalde de Odesa insta a Kiev a detener las hostilidades mediante conversaciones con Moscú*
> 
> Gennadiy Trukhanov lo dijo en una entrevista con el periódico italiano Corriere della Sera. "Creo que es importante negociar políticamente, está en juego la vida de millones de personas. Por supuesto, me gustaría devolver nuestras fronteras de 1991, pero esto debe hacerse paso a paso, buscar compromisos y evitar la lógica del muro", insinuó al régimen de Kiev y al mundo que las posibles "contraofensivas" de las Fuerzas Armadas son inútiles.
> 
> ...



A este los democratas de kiev se lo cargan...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No no gracias yo soy otanista, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima español.
> Yo soy muy simplón entonces porque no estoy a su nivel; pensaba, y pienso, que esta era una guerra de agresión y sin justificación y resuelta que es porque los ucranianos son muy nacionalistas, oiga los ucranianos pusieron ahí a Zelenski con un programa político y resulta que sacó más de un 70% de votos. Si eso no lo sirve a mi si.
> Cuba. Eso fue en 1898 habían españoles en esa isla que querían independizarse y fueron a las armas, y con la ayuda de EEUU, lo consiguieron. No se, de que lado me hubiera puesto la verdad, nunca lo he pensado, pero si viene una gran potencia democrática donde claramente ya despuntaba económicamente y yo tuviera intereses allá igual me lo hubiera pensado.
> Que viene ahora Ruisa me opondria a ella porque esa nación no trae nada.
> Recuerde que este es un foro publico que aquí se interviene cuando se quiera, no está obligada a responderme, pero date cuenta me gusta chincharte.



El cuento de la "agresión" apesta:
En 1922 Lenin incorporó el Soviet de Krivoy Rog Taurida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
En 1954 Kruvchev regálo Crimea a la República Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
En 1991 la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania desapareció, siendo sustituida por la República de Ucrania, otra entidad.
En conscuencia dichas cesiones decayeron y los habitantes de esas zonas pidieron su restitución a la Federación Rusa, heredera de la República Socialista Sovietica de Rusia, cesionaria de dichos territorios.
Naturalmente los dirigentes ucranianos banderistas se negaron e hicieron caso omiso a tales peticiones populares.
En 2014 los banderistas comenzaron a asesinar a los ciudadanos de Crimea y Taurida, por lo que estos decidieron separarse del engendro Bandera y unirse a Rusia.
Me cago en la puta democracia.
Hilo

[/QUOTE]
Menos hostias que ya te conozco como si te hubiera parido, tu estarías con *Sun Yat-sen* preparando una montada del copón en Sangay.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le comunica que;
> 
> TIENE TODA LA RAZÓN.



REcuerdo la privatiazación de telefónica, durante los tres meses anteriores subieron las tarifas un 100% y al privatizarla las bajaron un 10% vendiéndolo como el gran ejemplo de la mano invisible.
Por otro lado hemos visto cómo las privatizaciones de los monopolios naturales como el agua han aumentado su precio y bajado su calidad.
El caso es que para que una empresa nacionalizada funcione, lo primero es que tiene que implementarse una ley que equipare a la lesa patria cualquier corruptela en esos sectores. Sin apelaciones, juicio sumarísimo y ejecución el día de la sentencia. Si hay erores se paga una indemnización y punto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> REcuerdo la privatiazación de telefónica, durante los tres meses anteriores subieron las tarifas un 100% y al privatizarla las bajaron un 10% vendiéndolo como el gran ejemplo de la mano invisible.
> Por otro lado hemos visto cómo las privatizaciones de los monopolios naturales como el agua han aumentado su precio y bajado su calidad.
> El caso es que para que una empresa nacionalizada funcione, lo primero es que tiene que implementarse una ley que equipare a la lesa patria cualquier corruptela en esos sectores.



También, que en realidad la nacionalización no ganaríamos nada, solo nos hariamos cargo de la cagadas de sus gestores privados.

Ahora las descapitalizan a marchas forzadas y cuando solo quede una deuda monstruosa a nacionalizar, sin una buena puesta en practica de responsabilidades solo hacemos el primo una vez más.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El cuento de la "agresión" apesta:
> En 1922 Lenin incorporó el Soviet de Krivoy Rog Taurida a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
> En 1954 Kruvchev regálo Crimea a la República Socialista Sovietica de Ucrania, no a otra entidad.
> En 1991 la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania desapareció, siendo sustituida por la República de Ucrania, otra entidad.
> ...



Menos hostias que ya te conozco como si te hubiera parido, tu estarías con *Sun Yat-sen* preparando una montada del copón en Sangay.
[/QUOTE]
Sun Yat-ser era socialista, pero socialista revolucionario marxista, no del PSOE, no me situo a que, época se refiere, en Shanhai la montada fue en 1926, Sun ya habia muerto.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ago 2022)

vaya ostia


----------



## manodura79 (29 Ago 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *29-08-2022 - Una unidad del 9º Regimiento de la DNR liberó el pueblo de Kamianka (video).*
> *Vídeo - Fuente (RT).*
> 
> El asentamiento tiene una importancia estratégica: es casi el último reducto de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los alrededores de la planta de coque de Avdiivka, que se ve en el vídeo. Su captura aceleraría la formación de una caldera alrededor del bastión nazi de Avdiivka.
> ...



¿Es el mejor video del avance de la infantería que he visto hasta ahora? Sí. ¿Tenemos algún material así por la parte ucraniana? NO. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menos hostias que ya te conozco como si te hubiera parido, tu estarías con *Sun Yat-sen* preparando una montada del copón en Sangay.



Sun Yat-ser era socialista, pero socialista revolucionario marxista, no del PSOE, no me situo a que, época se refiere, en Shanhai la montada fue en 1926, Sun ya habia muerto.
[/QUOTE]
Mierda, pensé que era más joven Sun, que me he hecho un lio.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

El Banco Central Ruso acaba de anunciar que la Economía del país caerá mucho menos de lo previsto en este 2022, cerca de un 2%.

No está mal eh? del 15% que anunciaban...a un 2%...posiblemente menos caida que la que tendrá USA, y gran parte de los países europeos, y sin guerra 

Y por cierto, el desempleo está en un 3,9%en julio


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> vaya ostia



Las normales cuando vas de carne de cañón.


----------



## Pili33 (29 Ago 2022)

El precio inasumible de la guerra en Ucrania para las economías europeas


Europa afronta en los próximos meses "la tormenta perfecta". El conflicto ha sentenciado una crisis económica forjada durante la pandemia, que ahora hace temblar los cimientos de la prosperidad europea bajo el embate de la recesión, la inflación, la carestía energética y las perspectivas de...




www.publico.es









__





El precio inasumible de la guerra en Ucrania para las economías europeas


El precio inasumible de la guerra en Ucrania para las economías europeas Europa afronta en los próximos meses "la tormenta perfecta". El conflicto ha sentenciado una crisis económica forjada durante la pandemia, que ahora hace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> REcuerdo la privatiazación de telefónica, durante los tres meses anteriores subieron las tarifas un 100% y al privatizarla las bajaron un 10% vendiéndolo como el gran ejemplo de la mano invisible.
> Por otro lado hemos visto cómo las privatizaciones de los monopolios naturales como el agua han aumentado su precio y bajado su calidad.
> El caso es que para que una empresa nacionalizada funcione, lo primero es que tiene que implementarse una ley que equipare a la lesa patria cualquier corruptela en esos sectores. Sin apelaciones, juicio sumarísimo y ejecución el día de la sentencia. Si hay erores se paga una indemnización y punto.



Bueno, en China algo parecido hacen, lo cual les ha permitido mantener un sistema socialista bastante aceptable. La pena de muerte por corrupción es algo que parece haber funcionado.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, en China algo parecido hacen, lo cual les ha permitido mantener un sistema socialista bastante aceptable. La pena de muerte por corrupción es algo que parece haber funcionado.



Es de primero de autocracia, hacer una buena limpieza de malas hierbas y rastrojos. En el Príncipe se habla del tema, pero esran otros tiempos y la corrupción era distinta.


----------



## pemebe (29 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ofensiva en el sur: sólo ataca el ejército ruso, según el Estado Mayor de las AFU
> El informe emitido por el Estado Mayor de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la noche del 29 de agosto no dice ni una palabra sobre el contraataque ucraniano en Kherson. En cuanto a la situación en la dirección sur, sólo se informa de acciones de asalto y ofensivas de las tropas rusas cerca de Potemkino.
> 
> 
> ...



*Informe Ucraniano: Los rusos siguen bombardeando todo el frente y sin noticias del contraataque

Ataques del ejército ruso rechazados en cinco frentes - informe del Estado Mayor*

STANISLAV POHORILOV - LUNES, 29 AGOSTO 2022, 19:03

Los invasores rusos intentan avanzar y mejorar su posición táctica en los frentes de Sloviansk, Kramatorsk, Bakhmut, Avdiivka y Novopavlivka, pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repelen sus ataques, por lo que las fuerzas rusas no pueden avanzar.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, los datos son correctos a las 18:00 horas del 29 de agosto

*En los frentes de Volyn y Polissia,* la situación no ha cambiado significativamente. Se mantiene la amenaza de ataques con misiles y aéreos desde el territorio y el espacio aéreo de la República de Bielorrusia.

*En el frente de Sivershchyna,* el ejército ruso bombardeó con artillería tubular los territorios cercanos a Yanzhulivka, en la provincia de Chernihiv, y Starykove y Vilna Sloboda, en la provincia de Sumy.

*En el frente de Kharkiv*, los ocupantes rusos atacaron infraestructuras civiles en las zonas de Udy, Slatyne, Svitlychne, Bairak, Peremoha, Kutuzivka, Chepil, Husarivka, Ruski Tyshky y Zalyman, utilizando tanques, vehículos de combate, así como artillería tubular y cohetes.

*En el frente de Sloviansk *se observó fuego de artillería cerca de Dovhenke, Nortsivka, Chervone, Sulyhivka, Ridne, Adamivka y Sloviansk. Los ocupantes intentaron mejorar su posición táctica en las zonas de Bohorodychne y Dolyna, pero fracasaron y se retiraron.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* las fuerzas rusas siguen utilizando todo tipo de artillería a su disposición en las zonas de Hryhorivka, Ivano-Darivka y Tetianivka. Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron la aviación para atacar las cercanías de Hryhorivka y Tetianivka. La imposibilidad de avanzar en la zona de Ivano-Darivka acabó con el fracaso de los ocupantes, que sufrieron pérdidas y escaparon.

*En el frente de Bajmut, *las fuerzas de ocupación rusas atacaron la infraestructura militar y civil en las zonas de los asentamientos de Vesela Dolyna, Maiorsk, Toretsk, Bajmut y Kodema. También se registraron ataques de la aviación rusa cerca de Bakhmut y Kodema. Las fuerzas de defensa de Ucrania repelieron la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas cerca de Soledar, Vesela Dolyna, Bakhmut y Kodema.

*En el frente de Avdiivka,* las zonas de Avdiivka, Opytne, Nevelske, Pervomaiske, Novobakhmutivka y Oleksandropil resultaron dañadas por el fuego. El ejército ruso intentó avanzar en la zona de Marinka, Pervomaiske y Nevelske con acciones ofensivas y de asalto, pero fue rechazado y los soldados se retiraron.

*En el frente de Novopavlivka, *las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas desde tanques, artillería tubular y MLRS, realizando ataques cerca de Pavlivka, Volodymyrivka, Vremivka, Novosilky y Shevchenko. Utilizaron la aviación para una misión de ataque cerca de Volodymyrivka. Los ocupantes tampoco lograron avanzar en la zona de Pavlivka.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia* se registraron ataques rusos en las zonas de Huliaipole, Orikhiv, Chervone, Mala Tokmachka, Novoandriivka, Berezove, Bilohiria, Stepove y Kamianske. Los ocupantes trataron de infligir pérdidas a las unidades ucranianas cerca de Mali Shcherbaky, lanzando ataques aéreos.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh, *las fuerzas rusas atacaron las cercanías de *Mykolaiv, Lupareve, Tavriiske, Prybuzke, Posad-Pokrovske, Ukrainka, Liubomyrivka, Zoria, Myrne, Kvitneve, Kyselivka, Kobzartsi, Bereznehuvate, Vysunsk, Yavkine, Velyke Artakove, Topolyne y Kniazivka desde los sistemas de artillería y tanques disponibles.* *Los ataques aéreos se produjeron en los distritos de Andriivka y Kalynivka.* El ejército ruso intentó mejorar la posición táctica cerca de *Potemkine*, atacando posiciones ucranianas; los invasores sufrieron pérdidas y se retiraron.

Las fuerzas rusas realizan un intenso reconocimiento aéreo, desplegando drones.

En las zonas acuáticas de los mares Negro y de Azov, un grupo naval ruso realiza la tarea de mantener un régimen operacional favorable y bloquear la navegación civil en la parte noroeste del mar Negro.

*PD: el frente Pivdennyi Buh es el de Kherson*


----------



## mazuste (29 Ago 2022)

*En un largo artículo de hoy, Yves Smith analiza las consecuencias económicas
y políticas para Europa. En una violación de la ley de Betteridge</A titula:*
*
¿Se hundirá Europa en la derrota ante Ucrania?*


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda jeta tienes. Si el primer narcotraficante mundial es el gobierno de EEUU. Aquí en España, fue caer el Caudillo y meter el R-78 y empezar a vender heroina la CIA para sacar pasta a espuertas. Y así en toda Europa y más. Tanto USA como Inglaterra son los Estados narco-terroristas por excelencia. Son el crimen organizado hecho Estado.



Y para desactivar los movimientos sociales de base.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Yo primero me preguntaría cómo es posible una contraofensiva, si según el ministerio de defensa de Rusia han destruido órdenes de magnitud más tanques y aviones ucranianos que los que tenía Ucrania al inicio de la guerra.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

"Mostradle estos ojos a Putin": los 377 menores asesinados tras seis meses de invasión


No había pasado ni una semana de guerra cuando una niña ensangrentada, con un pantalón lleno de unicornios rosas llegó en parada cardiorespiratoria a un hospital de Mariúpol....




www.elmundo.es




*"Mostradle estos ojos a Putin": los 377 menores asesinados tras seis meses de invasión*
El Gobierno ucraniano se ha implicado en la difusión de sus rostros y sus historias "para que todo delito sea juzgado y justamente castigado. También la primera dama, Olena Zelenska: "Las madres rusas deben saber qué están haciendo sus hijos"


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sun Yat-ser era socialista, pero socialista revolucionario marxista, no del PSOE, no me situo a que, época se refiere, en Shanhai la montada fue en 1926, Sun ya habia muerto.



Mierda, pensé que era más joven Sun.
[/QUOTE]
Sun es un personaje fundacional, en la Plaza de Tiennammen, su retrato posa junto al de Mao.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Es el mejor video del avance de la infantería que he visto hasta ahora? Sí. ¿Tenemos algún material así por la parte ucraniana? NO. ¿Por qué?



¿Por qué no pones un video de tu puta madre dejándose dar por culo por algún hostelero español en Cuba a cambio de un par de zapatillas?


----------



## delhierro (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo primero me preguntaría cómo es posible una contraofensiva, si según el ministerio de defensa de Rusia han destruido órdenes de magnitud más tanques y aviones ucranianos que los que tenía Ucrania al inicio de la guerra.



Joder, tu mismo nos informas de como la OTAN les manda todos los aviones, helicopteros y tanques de origen sovietico que quedaban en Europa del Este. No son tantos como los que tenian inicialmente pero para equipar unos cuantos miles de hombres más que de sobra.

Por otra parte , tambien mandan vehiculos occidentales algo obsoletos. Que estamos hasta las narices de verlos destripados por los campos ucranianos. Yanquis, ingleses , Franceses, si hasta nosotros les hemos mandado algunas sobras.

En cuando a la "contraofensiva", veremos si no acaba como la Serverodonetsk hundiendo todo el frente otras docenas de km .....más cerca de Kiev.


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y lo de Hostomel?



Patatas traigo…. XD


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (29 Ago 2022)

Esto es todo lo que ofrece la puta rusia: dolor, muerte, destrucción y miseria. Esto es lo que defienden las ratas comunistas, los cubanos, los moros, los magufos nazis, los ultracatólicos y toda la escoria infrahumana prorrusa


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y lo de Hostomel?



Y la carga de la caballería ligera en Balaclava? XD


----------



## Mabuse (29 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda jeta tienes. Si el primer narcotraficante mundial es el gobierno de EEUU. Aquí en España, fue caer el Caudillo y meter el R-78 y empezar a vender heroina la CIA para sacar pasta a espuertas. Y así en toda Europa y más. Tanto USA como Inglaterra son los Estados narco-terroristas por excelencia. Son el crimen organizado hecho Estado.



Las guerras del Opio como cúspide del victorianismo y elemento fundacional de Estados Unidos. Podría ser un buen título para un ensayo, o un artículo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


> Y la carga de la caballería ligera en Balaclava? XD


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva de los ukras en Kherson parece que no ha ido muy bien


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Ago 2022)

*Hay informes de un lanzamiento masivo de misiles desde Crimea*


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

Resumen de cómo va la ofensiva:


----------



## Impresionante (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mladic tomo la ciudad donde solo habia mujeres y niños, ningún combatiente, pues los muy valientes se habia escondido en los bosques, ¿que coño iban a defender los tulipanes?



No entiendo muy bien por donde vas. Extiendete un poco mas.

Gracias


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Les están dando por todos lados...

Joder, esto ya empieza a ser una comedia bufa. Los ucranianos, calentando motores en publico durante semanas, para gloria del liderazgo en Kiev, que necesita tener contentos a los amigos americanos y a la banda de Bojo. Lo único que les falta es publicar los mapas de los ataques que planean. Los rusos avisando que oigan, con tanto km de estepa, al descubierto, va a ser una merienda de negros...

Empieza el mambo, jolgorio en Twitter durante unas horas, incluso un día (sobre todo gente anglo, con el culo bien protegido allá donde estén, con muestra de jubilo que a estas alturas son obscenas), y luego empieza la picadora. 2 días mas tarde, si te he visto no me acuerdo, tuits borrados y su puta madre...

Que un tio se deje matar en una trinchera para que una banda de HDLGP tengan sus momentos de solaz en Twitter, pensando que son fuerzas desestabilizantes en la "guerra de propaganda", no lo acabare de entender...

A los ucranianos a estas alturas les aconsejaría aprovisionarse de munición, juntarse en grupos de a 500 y tirar para cualquier frontera de la UE intentando pasar por encima de todo lo que se les ponga por delante. Al ucraniano del BMW X5 aparcado en calle cuqui de capital europea le va a dar igual de todas formas.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)

No se si alegrarme mas de la ofensiva lanzada por los ucros o de los caretos que teneis los que le chupais el nabo al hijoPutin.

El gasoil ya lo hemos pagado a mas de dos euros. Da igual pagarlo mas caro y que os jodan.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo primero me preguntaría cómo es posible una contraofensiva, si según el ministerio de defensa de Rusia han destruido órdenes de magnitud más tanques y aviones ucranianos que los que tenía Ucrania al inicio de la guerra.



Porque tus jefes otanistas les estan entregando material de reemplazo. Ya sabes, hasta el último soldado de los zelenskys.

Y adivina quien paga esos envíos para intensificar la matanza...nosotros a traves de Pep y Von der Ostyen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2022)

Hay que motivar a los remeros que mañana serán más pobres…como en 1984…


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

La guerra según BRBJ...

Si los rusos no usan aviación, mal: no tienen combustible, no tienen munición, los pilotos son unos borrachos, sus madres son unas putas...

Si los rusos usan aviación, mal: se están poniendo nerviosos, usan bombas tontas, los pilotos vuelan borrachos... (sus madres tb son unas putas)

Cuando esto acabe como la anterior contraofensiva (y la anterior), un par de días sin aparecer por el foro y todo resuelto.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Resumen de cómo va la ofensiva:



Madre mía, el objetivo ya ni es Jerson , sino Nueva KAKHOVKA. Los zelenskis cada vez mas graciosos, pero con sangre.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Todo el mundo es un puto héroe pintando mapas...


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Se supone que son técnicos, ingenieros y científicos ¿Porqué posan como si fueran los hombres de Harrelson?



Se supone que irán por la central muy bien protegidos, hasta para mear...


----------



## Zhukov (29 Ago 2022)

El informe de hoy, no es exhaustivo, pero sí bastante detallado e incluye mis observaciones personales que explican otro día de matanza inútil y sin sentido. Hasta llego a sentir algo de compasión por los pobres diablos de los soldados ucranianos, pero luego me acuerdo de las víctimas de Donbass y se me pasa.

PD He editado añadiendo al final dos artículos de interesante lectura









Noticias de la guerra 29/08/2022 Ataque ucraniano en Kherson rechazado


Mapa de la propaganda occidental, puramente a efectos de orientacón Situación general: Mientras prosiguen los intentos ucranianos de bombardear la central nuclear de Zaporozhe y edifi…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## HDR (29 Ago 2022)

Si Rusia hubiese perdido lo que acaba de perder Ucrania, el _spam_ en medios y telediarios sería apocalíptico.

Dado que es Ucrania la que se lleva la ostia, silencio. Aquí no ha pasado nada. La victoria sigue siendo posible. Mañana mandamos otro golpe de miles de retrasados a morir por nada.


----------



## pemebe (29 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo primero me preguntaría cómo es posible una contraofensiva, si según el ministerio de defensa de Rusia han destruido órdenes de magnitud más tanques y aviones ucranianos que los que tenía Ucrania al inicio de la guerra.



No se cuantos tanques han destruido los rusos (yo no tengo los datos actualizados ¿los puedes proporcionar tu?)

Pero según Global Firepower - 2022 World Military Strength Rankings

Ucrania tenia: 

2596 tanques
12303 vehiculos blindados
1067 artilleria autopropulsada
2040 artilleria no autopropulsada
490 sistemas de cohetes (como el HIMARS)
Y Occidente le ha proporcionado mas de 400 tanques (solo entre Polonia y Republica Checa) y los cientos de tanques capturados.


----------



## niraj (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Andrew Perpetua, otro experto en la materia...



https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-perpetua-092792a3



Esto ya es una puta burla:


----------



## Honkler (29 Ago 2022)

En el fondo me dan pena los pobres diablos ukros, yendo al matadero para mayor gloria de los anglos y su putita en Kiev


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Que cojones va a confirmar Andrew Perpetua si es un puto estadístico de beisbol sin equipo?

Se ha apuntado a lo de la guerra en Ucrania porque es demasiado feo para el Onlyfans...


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

Joder qué puntería!
Pues se acabó el carbón para los ruskis.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Ago 2022)

La fuente es de una acrisolada fiabilidad por lo que veo.


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le comunica que;
> 
> TIENE TODA LA RAZÓN.



Ya me gustaría no tenerla y que siguiera la fiesta. Una pregunta personal: ¿andabas hace tiempo en malas compañías como un servidor de crisis energética?


----------



## Nicors (29 Ago 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


> Y la carga de la caballería ligera en Balaclava? XD



“Media legua, media legua,

Media legua ante ellos.



Por el valle de la Muerte

Cabalgaron los seiscientos.



“¡Adelante, Brigada Ligera!” “¡Cargad sobre los cañones!”, dijo.



En el valle de la Muerte

Cabalgaron los seiscientos.



“¡Adelante, Brigada Ligera!” ¿Algún hombre desfallecido?

No, aunque los soldados supieran

Que era un desatino.



No estaban allí para replicar.

No estaban allí para razonar,

No estaban sino para vencer o morir.



En el valle de la Muerte

Cabalgaron los seiscientos.



Cañones a su derecha,

Cañones a su izquierda,

Cañones ante sí

Descargaron y tronaron;

Azotados por balas y metralla,

Cabalgaron con audacia,

Hacia las fauces de la Muerte,

Hacia la boca del Infierno

Cabalgaron los seiscientos.



Brillaron sus sables desnudos,

Destellaron al girar en el aire,

Para golpear a los artilleros,

Cargando contra un ejército,

Que asombró al mundo entero:

Zambulléndose en el humo de las baterías

Cruzaron las líneas;

Cosacos y rusos

Retrocedieron ante el tajo de los sables

Hechos añicos, se dispersaron.



Entonces regresaron, pero no.



No los seiscientos.

Cañones a su derecha,

Cañones a su izquierda,

Cañones detrás de sí

Descargaron y tronaron;

Azotados por balas y metralla,

Mientras caballo y héroe caían,

Los que tan bien habían luchado

Entre las fauces de la Muerte

Volvieron de la boca del Infierno,

Todo lo que de ellos quedó,

Lo que quedó de los seiscientos.



¿Cuándo se

marchita su gloria?

¡Oh qué carga tan valiente la suya!

Al mundo entero maravillaron.



¡Honrad la carga que hicieron!

¡Honrad a la Brigada Ligera,

A los nobles seiscientos!” .


----------



## Patatas bravas (29 Ago 2022)

Cada día es más difícil ser pro ruso . Debemos ser fuertes . No hay que venirse abajo


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Ago 2022)

*OBJETIVOS MILITARES DE LA PUTA ULS SIENDO BARRIDOS DEL MAPA POR MISILES Y ARTILLERÍA UCRANIANA EN LA REGIÓN OCUPADA DE JERSÓN*


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (29 Ago 2022)

Para que se vea en perspectiva:


Una matanza de zelenskis en toda la línea del frente para capturar cuatro aldeas y hacer un minisaliente...dicen que los zelenskis intentaran ampliarlo esta noche. 

Va a ser trágico, pero bueno, es lo que les gusta a los otanistas.


----------



## ccartech (29 Ago 2022)

Lo subo porque el relato de este hombre es exclarecedor de lo que hay en el ejército ucraniano. No me sería extraño que del lado ruso pasen cosas similares.

Están mandando al frente gente que no está entrenada y que no tiene motivación más que el sueldo o simplemente el echo de no tener problemas con los matones del gobierno. Al menos del lado Ucraniano.
Ucrania parece ser ya un estado fallido. Dnd dominan las bandas organizadas y no el estado. Las milicias matan por las dudas sin preguntar cuando desconocen el forastero.
Interesante relato.
No estoy de acuerdo con el trabajo que hacen los mercenarios sean de donde sean.
Me parece que No esta demás aclararlo.


----------



## chemarin (29 Ago 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Ya dije, la gente ni se huele hacia donde vamos. Algunos que si Rusia se queda sin munición... mientras, la verdad es que está armando hasta a los dientes a sus afines en Sudamérica.
> 
> Vamos a guerra generalizada. Sí, en nuestra Europa Occidental también. Y al bloque de los reyes de oriente le queda mucho recorrido.
> 
> ...



Cuánto chalado en burbuja. A cascarla.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Ago 2022)

Yo no tengo ni idea de armas ni armamento, pero la precisión de la artillería es brutal. Igual cuando aciertan en las trincheras, que al final es un puto agujero en la tierra.


----------



## Inkalus (29 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *OBJETIVOS MILITARES DE LA PUTA ULS SIENDO BARRIDOS DEL MAPA POR MISILES Y ARTILLERÍA UCRANIANA EN LA REGIÓN OCUPADA DE JERSÓN*



Por favor para...antes de poner cualquier cosa que te encuentras mira que al menos no este borrado. Al menos imagenes o un video o algo.. porque por poner puedo poner en twitter cualquier parida.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ROBOTECH (29 Ago 2022)

Parece que los ucranianos, tras hacerse cacota en los pantalones viendo que Rusia envía el 3er Ejército del Sur con 45.000 soldados en dirección a Odesa, han hecho esta contraofensiva fallida cuyo resultado han sido cientos de ucranianos muertos.

Necesitan estas victorias pírricas por Twitter ante la debacle que se les avecina.


DEP los soldados ucranianos, carne de cañón sacrificada por unos tuits.


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> “Media legua, media legua,
> 
> Media legua ante ellos.
> 
> ...



Y?
Los British son muy dados a enaltecer sus más humillantes derrotas.
No como ciertos españoles, que se venden por un penique a sus mayores enemigos históricos. Y olvidan su pasado


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (29 Ago 2022)

Todo es, o de todo se hace, producto audiovisual. Veremos.


----------



## frangelico (29 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Parece que los ucranianos, tras hacerse cacota en los pantalones viendo que Rusia envía el 3er Ejército del Sur con 45.000 soldados en dirección a Odesa, han hecho esta contraofensiva fallida cuyo resultado han sido cientos de ucranianos muertos.
> 
> Necesitan estas victorias pírricas por Twitter ante la debacle que se les avecina.
> 
> ...



Zopensky y familia merecen el final de Mussolini o de Ceaucescu.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

RT


*Exvicepresidente ejecutivo de Saudi Aramco: La UE no tiene alternativas a la energía rusa*

Publicado:29 ago 2022 20:27 GMT


*No hay suficiente capacidad en el mundo para sustituir el suministro de gas ruso* a la Unión Europea (UE), afirmó este lunes Sadad Al Husseini, exvicepresidente ejecutivo de la petrolera saudita Saudi Aramco, en una entrevista con CNBC. 

"Esta situación es un mundo nuevo y no es muy buena para la energía", aseveró Al Husseini, agregando que "tardará años" la UE en encontrar recursos para sustituir el suministro ruso. 

El experto subrayó que "no hay capacidad de gas natural licuado en el mundo para compensar las exportaciones rusas a Europa". 

Rusia tiene "muchos mercados alternativos" como China, Japón o la India para vender su energía, mientras que "Europa no tiene fuentes de energía alternativas", destacó el exvicepresidente ejecutivo de Saudi Aramco. Detalló que "EE.UU. ya está al máximo", "África del Norte tiene problemas", y la OPEP también se está quedando sin capacidad de reserva.


----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

Cada vez mas tarde aunque, amanece que no es poco.


----------



## HDR (29 Ago 2022)

El intervencionismo característico de un Estado socialista.


*Bruselas asume que el mercado eléctrico europeo no funciona y prepara una "intervención de emergencia"*




__





Bruselas asume que el mercado eléctrico europeo no funciona y prepara una "intervención de emergencia"


Ha tenido que llegar una guerra para que Bruselas asuma que el sistema energético europeo, tal y como está diseñado, no funciona. Ursula von der Leyen, presidenta de la...




www.elmundo.es






No arreglarán nada, lo dejarán todo peor.


----------



## SadButTrue (29 Ago 2022)

*Bulgaria negocia con Gazprom retomar el contrato para importar gas ruso








Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania anuncia una ofensiva militar en el sur del país


Rusia ha asegurado que las “tentativas de ofensiva” de Kiev han sido repelidas y que ha causado “fuertes pérdidas” a las filas ucranias | Un grupo de inspectores de la OIEA se dirige a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia




elpais.com




*



baia, baia, baia


----------



## Viejo Novato (29 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> “Media legua, media legua,
> 
> Media legua ante ellos.
> 
> ...



Pero lo que te quería remarcar, es que si nos ponemos a hablar de batallas pasadas, podemos tirar de la cuerda hasta el infinito, sin llegar a ningún lado con respecto al presente

PATATAS TRAIGO


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ya me gustaría no tenerla y que siguiera la fiesta. Una pregunta personal: ¿andabas hace tiempo en malas compañías como un servidor de crisis energética?



Con el mismo NIK, soy único he inimitable.

Sir Torpedo a su servicio.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> ¿Por qué no pones un video de tu puta madre dejándose dar por culo por algún hostelero español en Cuba a cambio de un par de zapatillas?



¿Qué tienes, doce años? 
Sé que hoy ha sido un día duro para ti. Ya por la mañana salivabas con la posibilidad de a estas horas estar poniendo fotos y tuits de rusos reventados. Pero mira, será otro día. Mucho ánimo. Una tacita de leche calentita y a la cama. Ah, y no olvides el Hemoal.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mierda, pensé que era más joven Sun.



Sun es un personaje fundacional, en la Plaza de Tiennammen, su retrato posa junto al de Mao.
Ver archivo adjunto 1172926

[/QUOTE]
Lo sé, lo conozco por su labor anticolonialista y un puto fiera que dejó claro que hasta aquí hemos llegado cabrones.

Lo admiro muchísimo, la primera vez que conocí fue en el viejo "Crónica de la humanidad".

Y También es muy admirado en Taiwán.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya...

Ukrainian forces MISERABLY fail in an offensive attempt in Kherson and Nikolaev region, South Ukraine, losing 560+ men, 26 tanks, 23 infantry fighting vehicles and 2 SU-25 attack jets.

After an attempted offensive along Nikolaev-Kherson highway, South Ukraine, village of Kiselevka temporarily came under Ukrainian control but was retaken by Russian forces as fight for settlement of Pravdino is reported to be ongoing. Kiev forces in these regions were supported by SU-25 attack jets but they were shot down by Russian forces.

Ukrainian forces tried to launch an assault on Blagodatnoye from Nikolaev-Snigirevka highway, South Ukraine and fortified areas in Pervomaisky but retreated after loss of 2 infantry fighting vehicles and 10 soldiers.




Venga, mañana a disimular todo esto sacando a pasear a los 2-3 payasos de la banda (el tal Simo, Decimus, etc), unas amenazas, unos insultos, un par de hilos sobre turkotxinoh alcoholizados y aquí no ha pasado nada...

Los 600 que han caído para mayor gloria del postureo politico-digital se están ahora mismo cagando en las madres de muchos vivos...


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Al que pregunte por la fuente, que espere a mañana; luego, que haga como siempre: un par de días fuera del foro, para disimular, y vuelta a la carga...

Siempre en el lado victorioso...


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Por las siete tribus magiares, yo te invoco: ¡Vuelve, Atila!


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser un HDLGP para ordenar un asalto en la practica a campo descubierto simplemente con la cobertura de 2 bicicletas volantes...

O son tontos o a alguien le da igual lo que pase, con tal de dar la sensación de que están moviendo el culo en busca de reconquistas...


----------



## Señor X (29 Ago 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Muy recomendable. Narración de primera mano de cómo es enfrentarse a los rusos, y especialmente, a sus drones y artillería.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Vaya de nuevo... El Mundo y Vozpopuli, últimamente traidores pro-rusos









La guerra de Ucrania, en directo: Ucrania sufre más de 500 bajas en el inicio de su contraofensiva en el sur del país


La artillería rusa disparó el domingo contra ciudades ucranianas al otro lado del río desde la planta de energía nuclear, según funcionarios locales




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Ago 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Por favor para...antes de poner cualquier cosa que te encuentras mira que al menos no este borrado. Al menos imagenes o un video o algo.. porque por poner puedo poner en twitter cualquier parida.



Faytuks es una cuenta OSINT con credibilidad bastante alta. Hasta he hablado con él.

Taluecs.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (29 Ago 2022)

Al final solo van a quedar *Elensky y Arestovich con una pagina de Onlyfans para dar su version de la guerra...

Empieza a haber mucho cansancio entre periódicos hasta hace muy poco MUY bufanderos. Quedar como el culo casi a diario, publicando cosas que se convierten en patrañas al poco tiempo, no tiene que ser mentalmente sano.


----------



## Peineto (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con el mismo NIK, soy único he inimitable.
> 
> Sir Torpedo a su servicio.



Me lo parecía. Un cordial saludo, sire, de kikor.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las guerras del Opio como cúspide del victorianismo y elemento fundacional de Estados Unidos. Podría ser un buen título para un ensayo, o un artículo.



El título en inglés (de la subsiguiente novela) bien podría ser: '*Traffickers like U.S.*'


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Ago 2022)

*UCRANIA BOMBARDEA LA PUTA ULS, BELGOROD ALCANZADA POR DOS PROYECTILES - LOS RUSOS INTENTAN ESCAPAR DE LA CIUDAD*


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Ago 2022)

PARECE QUE EL SISTEMA DE DEFENSA RUSO A FUNCIONADO.






eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA BOMBARDEA LA PUTA ULS, BELGOROD ALCANZADA POR DOS PROYECTILES - LOS RUSOS INTENTAN ESCAPAR DE LA CIUDAD*




A USTED CADA VEZ SE LE VE MAS NERVIOSO, DEBEN SER LA BANDERILLAS, NO SE PREOCUPE PRONTO LE PONDRAN OTRA.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me lo parecía. Un cordial saludo, sire, de kikor.



Mil amores, luchador incansable picolero.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con el mismo NIK, soy único he inimitable.
> 
> Sir Torpedo a su servicio.



Se escribe "e hinimitable"


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Ago 2022)

@Nicors, post: 42264671, member: 94998"]
[/QUOTE]
No no gracias yo soy otanista, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima español.

*Desdice mucho de su persona, porque le falta autocrítica y le sobra narcisismo estar a favor de una entidad agresora -armas de destrucción masiva y demás- mentirosa y prepotente que debería haberse disuelto hace mucho cuando desaparecio el Pacto de Varsovia, pero claro los oscuros intereses de la industra del armamento y la propia burocracia interna lo mantienen y se crecen conjurando frente bélicos.. Lo de Europa lo dejo, aunque no sse sabe hacia dónde camina y en dias como los presente parace hacerlo hacia su fracaso y se ve clara, una vez más su vocación de seervir a las élites. Lo de proamericano lo entiendo a su medida por aquello de Hollywood la fábrica de sueños, que a veces se pueden convertir en pesadilla -¿siempre para los otros?- y por la vocación imperialista. Por lo de su carta magna no será porque sino sería también profrancés por los valores revolucionarios que fueron anteriores a los americanos por lo de el siglo de las luces, ya sabe: Rousseau, Montesquieu. Lo de español me imagino que se refiere a lo de "atado y bien atado" es decir franquista por su avatar. No hay más preguntas señoría.*
Yo soy muy simplón entonces porque no estoy a su nivel; pensaba, y pienso, que esta era una guerra de agresión y sin justificación y resuelta que es porque los ucranianos son muy nacionalistas, oiga los ucranianos pusieron ahí a Zelenski con un programa político y resulta que sacó más de un 70% de votos. Si eso no lo sirve a mi si.
*
Ucrania no existío nunca como nación y aún menos con las fronteras que la URSS le regaló, para que luego algunos golpistas se hicieran con el poder con oscuros apoyos extranjeros. Zelensky ademas hizo promesas que no cumpli comolos referendums para las zonas prorusas y limitó y coartó el idioma ruso l. Además permitió la exacerbación nacionalista y el cultivo del odio hacia lo ruso.*

Cuba. Eso fue en 1898 habían españoles en esa isla que querían independizarse y fueron a las armas, y con la ayuda de EEUU, lo consiguieron. No se, de que lado me hubiera puesto la verdad, nunca lo he pensado, pero si viene una gran potencia democrática donde claramente ya despuntaba económicamente y yo tuviera intereses allá igual me lo hubiera pensado.

*Eso lo dice usted en la perspectiva de nuestros dias. Cualquier persona puede opinar frivolamente . A mí me puede seducir sin embargo la idea de una sistemema sociopolitico que exalte valores como la socializacion de los medios de produccion., la emancipacion de los trabajadores para conseguir un mundo igual , etc unos ideales todavia mas ambiciosos que los que les precedieron. Una humanidad feliz , más allá de las diferencias de riqueza por razones de nacimiento*

Que viene ahora Ruisa me opondria a ella porque esa nación no trae nada.

*¿Qué traen las otras?. No me sea pueril*

Recuerde que este es un foro publico que aquí se interviene cuando se quiera, no está obligada a responderme, pero date cuenta me gusta chincharte.

*No me chincha nada, pero me resulta muy cansino ya responderle. No quiero seguir por derroteros que desvian la linea principal del hilo para no ser amonestado. Así que hasta aqui.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Personalmente les veo desesperados ante una crisis sistémica que no pueden domeñar, de ahí que cometan error tras error, como ya insinuó el artífice de la política geoestratégica gringa, el alubio de la voz de ogro, un tall Kissinger. Ahora Rusia y China van en yugo contra U.- S.A., precísamente la pesadilla de Kissinger hecha realidad gracias a la incompetencia de la fosa sèptica del estado profundo.
> 
> Lo de cargarse los mercados de la competencia..., siempre es un tiro en el propio pie que en este caso parece un tiro en los webs. La próxima subida del precio del combustible en U sociedad anónima promete ser de traca dado que esta sociedad depende absolutamente del combustible hasta para ir a mear.
> 
> ...



Ya, si eso es lo obvio. El problema es que en política y más internacional y más en geo-estrategia, las cosas nunca son lo que parecen. Ya advertí hace tiempo que las corporaciones anglosajonas están aparentando debilidad y locura intencionalmente. Puede ser que me equivoque, no soy perfecto, pero si tuviese que apostar lo haría por eso.


----------



## Focus in (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Vaya de nuevo... El Mundo y Vozpopuli, últimamente traidores pro-rusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué? Ya has elegido el cuento con que esta noche conciliaras el sueño?

Yo escogería lo de los 560 muertos ucranianos en la ofensiva.

Aunque algo falla en la noticia del ministerio de defensa Ruso, siempre informan con cifras exactas múltiples de 100. Esta vez los habrán contado mejor.


----------



## SadButTrue (29 Ago 2022)

Como ha tenido que ir la cosa para que euronews saque esto


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Se escribe "e hinimitable"



Ya preguntaré que no me fio, y sí, mis faltas de ortografía también son inimitables.


----------



## JAGGER (29 Ago 2022)

Pánico y descontrol en Kherson. 
Mamaruskia el hazme reír mundial como es usual.

Y esto no es nada. Aún no hemos visto nada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué? Ya has elegido el cuento con que esta noche conciliaras el sueño?
> 
> Yo escogería lo de los 560 muertos ucranianos en la ofensiva.
> 
> Aunque algo falla en la noticia del ministerio de defensa Ruso, siempre informan con cifras exactas múltiples de 100. Esta vez los habrán contado mejor.



No se preocupe que cuando llegue a Moscú yo mismo le aviso.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (29 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA BOMBARDEA LA PUTA ULS, BELGOROD ALCANZADA POR DOS PROYECTILES - LOS RUSOS INTENTAN ESCAPAR DE LA CIUDAD*



Al ignore por falta de higiene.
Por donde pasas lo enguarras todo y dejas un insoportable tufo a cochiquera.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El intervencionismo característico de un Estado socialista.
> 
> 
> *Bruselas asume que el mercado eléctrico europeo no funciona y prepara una "intervención de emergencia"*
> ...



O peor, lo terminarán 'nacionalizando' bajo el epígrafe de la UE, para posteriormente vendérselo a los anglos por dos euros.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA BOMBARDEA LA PUTA ULS, BELGOROD ALCANZADA POR DOS PROYECTILES - LOS RUSOS INTENTAN ESCAPAR DE LA CIUDAD*



¿Colas en una estación de autobuses UN 30 DE AGOSTO? Usted es tonto de toda tontería.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Hola gente, ¿No hay hilo de la cuasi guerra civil iraquí? Tremendo follón en la Zona Verde



Un vídeo de la movida, tela.




Otro 





Parece que esta noche se van a mover 107mm por la ciudad.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hola gente, ¿No hay hilo de la cuasi guerra civil iraquí? Tremendo follón en la Zona Verde




Y en Libia también.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Un carguero se hunde en Gibraltar, OT


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Y en Libia también.



Parece la respuesta "oriental" A los movimientos occidentales en pakistan, kosovo.. .


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Parece la respuesta "oriental" A los movimientos occidentales en pakistan, kosovo.. .




¿Y Bashar Háfez al-Ásad?, ¿existe?


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Ago 2022)

El día del juicio ha llegado


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ¿Y Bashar Háfez al-Ásad?, ¿existe?



Ese juega en otra liga. Ya tiene bastante con los vecinos... Necesita un iraq alineado con oriente para sobrevivir. Si no es así.. .. . No le queda mucho. Depende de en qué bando caiga iraq.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mladic tomo la ciudad donde solo habia mujeres y niños, ningún combatiente, pues los muy valientes se habia escondido en los bosques, ¿que coño iban a defender los tulipanes?



Mas bien el acaudillado de la Armija musulmana, ojo que habia muchos voluntarios de otros paises musulmanes, trato de que les dejaran entrar en la base holandesa...cosa que se le denego al Coronel jefe de Base.

Que hubiese ocurrido de permitirseles el acceso...??


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Ago 2022)

Bueno bueno, ya sabemos a donde deben dirigirse los 45-50000 rusos del 3er ejercito
El sector Nikolaev-Krivog se convirtió en el problema más grave para Rusia 

además los mismos ucranianos saben y lo dicen, que si envían tropas del este y norte, Jarkov peligra gravemente

las autoridades que entregaron Jerson sin pelear por el motivo que sea


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un carguero se hunde en Gibraltar, OT



No se ve el tuit. Tampoco encuentro nada reciente.


----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Ago 2022)

Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...

Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (30 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No se ve el tuit. Tampoco encuentro nada reciente.


----------



## saddhu (30 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El intervencionismo característico de un Estado socialista.
> 
> 
> *Bruselas asume que el mercado eléctrico europeo no funciona y prepara una "intervención de emergencia"*
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es que se siga fijando el precio del kw por el gas, si sólo es un 15% del mix.
Que lo fijen proporcional


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> No se ve el tuit. Tampoco encuentro nada reciente.




Sí se ve, sí, algo falla en tu dispositivo.



Por cierto, parece que ha colisionado con un barco de GNL

El granelero OS35 chocó con el buque cisterna de GNL ADAM LNG, que actualmente está anclado en el lado occidental de Gibraltar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Ago 2022)

Les invito a pasar por este hilo y dejar por escrito su predicción sobre la guerra. Yo ya he hecho lo propio.





__





El hilo de los valientes


Abro hilo para que los valientes dejen por escrito su predicción de como se va a desarrollar esta guerra. Así luego no nos vienen con el típico "ejj que yo ya sabía que iba a pasar eso". Empiezo yo. Futuro inmediato: Éxito moderado de los ucranianos en la ofensiva de Jerson, con avances en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ago 2022)

Sí que debe haber escocido el nuevo fracaso ukro, se ha puesto el hilo perdido de follaotans soltando auténticas gilipolleces. Casi mejor que vuelvan a poner.los.mismos vídeos de siempre de agujeros en puentes y vehículos achatarrados.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

No se quien tiene el problema mental más agravado, Zelenski (que evidentemente era actor por que no daba para más) o quienes publican esto como si pudiese ser realista. Esto mismo lo dijo (y lo publicaron) hará un par de meses. En su momento hablaron de la energía que podía enviar puntualmente (mientras en el mismo artículo también hablaban de desviar energía de Europa a Ucrania ¿Para que la necesitarían si les sobra? No es serio) Pues esa energía que podían enviar solo puntualmente los días que pudiesen hacerlo equivalia a la energía necesaria para alimentar un barrio de viviendas.....y no uno grande. Es decir sobre unas 20 fincas o poco más (algo así era, no recuerdo exacta la noticia)....y hablan de compartir su energía con Europa porque están preparados, no es serio.

*Zelenski se ofrece a compartir su energía con Europa: "Estamos preparados"*


----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

Los asesores de Biden reconocen que EEUU ha ido por el mundo de "*Imperio*" (con esa misma palabra) cambiando gobiernos por el mundo. A este hombre tan sólo le falta reconocer que aún siguen haciéndolo:









El asesor de Biden para Latinoamérica: “Hace 40 años EE UU habría hecho todo lo posible por evitar la elección de Petro”


Juan González asegura ante más de 2.000 empresarios colombianos que hoy “navegan el cambio” que significa el nuevo Gobierno




elpais.com





El audio aquí:









Juan González: “Hace 40 años, EE. UU. hubiera hecho todo lo posible para prevenir elección de Petro”


El director del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos para el Hemisferio Occidental dijo que incluso en el poder habría intentado "sabotear su gobierno".




noticias.caracoltv.com





Con Colombia no tuvieron que hacerlo en su día, porque ya "ganó" el partido que les venía bien. Pero en Chile, Argentina y otros muchos paises (Ucrania el último) decenas de miles de personas han muerto por los gobiernos impuestos por EEUU. Más barato que invadir, simplemente te infiltras y apoyas a quienes te vienen bien (para ser más exactos, a quienes van a joder ese país y sus gentes, para beneficiar a unas élites de tu nación). Y si ahora no lo han hecho, es sencillamente porque no pueden. TODA américa latina se ha librado del amo y es soberana, y China y Rusia están vigilando.

El mundo ha cambiado. Espabila un poquito. Vasallos de EEUU ya quedamos pocos (sólo "occidente": Canadá, la UE, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón, Corea del Sur, y para de contar... el 15% de la población mundial y, aún de momento, el 50% del PIB).


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Los asesores de Biden reconocen que EEUU ha ido por el mundo de "*Imperio*" (con esa misma palabra) cambiando gobiernos por el mundo. A este hombre tan sólo le falta reconocer que aún siguen haciéndolo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haces honor a tu nick, desde luego....


----------



## amcxxl (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

Si este tío no sabe lo que es el comunismo (posiblemente piensa que China o Rusia son comunistas). Yo sólo quería sacar a colación que hay muchas maneras de "invadir". Todas en última instancia justificadas por los intereses de los poderosos:









EE.UU.: 50 años de la advertencia sobre el "complejo militar-industrial" - BBC News Mundo


Hace medio siglo, el presidente saliente Dwight Eisenhower alertó sobre el gasto militar y su efecto en la política. Hoy, el país invierte más que nunca en defensa.




www.bbc.com





Y según como se mire, Rusia realmente no ha invadido Ucrania (la guerra al menos no la han iniciado ellos).

Por eso es bueno el mundo multipolar al que vamos. Nadie demasiado poderoso para meterse contigo, porque hay otros igual de fuertes con quien podrías aliarte. Lejos quedarán los tiempos en que los aislados eran los países díscolos de USA o Africa (por olvidada). Ahora los aislados más famosos del mundo somos los europeos.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Ago 2022)

Aquí está la buena noticia

*Otro intento de operaciones ofensivas por parte de las tropas ucranianas fracasó miserablemente.*
Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa


Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa:
Las tropas ucranianas, que intentaron una ofensiva en las regiones de Nikolaev y Kherson en tres direcciones, sufrieron grandes pérdidas. Se destruyeron 26 tanques ucranianos y 23 vehículos de combate de infantería, se derribaron dos aviones de ataque Su-25 y se eliminaron hasta 500 militantes.


CN Zaporozhye en imágenes de satélite Maxar. Las huellas de los proyectiles ucranianos que golpean el techo del edificio donde se almacena el combustible nuclear son claramente visibles.


Mariúpol
La ciudad se reconstruye desde 0.


UkrSMI escribe que "las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron operaciones ofensivas en muchas direcciones en el sur de Ucrania"


Gorlovka DPR bombardeada por Ucrania



Hace aproximadamente media hora, un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 VVSU fue derribado sobre Kiselevka.

·
Hay información de que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF tomaron el control de Kiselyovka en la región de Kherson.



⚡La pérdida de tropas ucranianas en mano de obra durante el intento de ofensiva ascendió a más de 560 militares - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia
El lunes, durante el día, por orden directa de Zelensky, las tropas ucranianas intentaron una ofensiva en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson en tres direcciones.
Como resultado de la defensa activa, las unidades del ejército ucraniano sufrieron grandes pérdidas.


----------



## NPI (30 Ago 2022)

Otra MULTICUENTA y encima sigue los mismos patrones de sus congéneres, COVILERDO/OTANERO y BUFÓN sin gracia.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> (que evidentemente era actor por que no daba para más)



Como el insigne líder occidental Ronald Reagan, que era actor y se cargó la puta URRSS. JAJAJAJA
JAJAJAJA
Bueno y un poco también la derrota en Afganistán. No descarto que el Zele se cargue mamaruskia. Ojo al piojo.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


>



Tienen aventuras que contar. Del 2017








Chinese navy rescues bulker from Somali pirate attack


Maritime News: Chinese navy rescues bulker from Somali pirate attack - A Chinese navy ship rescued a Tuvalu-flagged bulk carrier in a joint operation with the Indian navy on Sunday. The ship [mt]OS35[/mt], which is owned by Oldstone Cargo, was sailing from Kelang in Malaysia to the port city of...




www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)

A los lameojetes follaputin se os ve algo nerviosillos... Se estan viniendo cositas por el frente?? Sera que llegó el dia D?


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Traidor...


----------



## España1 (30 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Vamos jodidos


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



El poder del hambre, que espero que acabe con esta bruja en la hoguera


----------



## raptors (30 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y parece que con los motores rusos el MC-21 tiene buenos consumos, el problema.a es que no se lo certificarán en Occidente. Tiene un ala mucho más moderna que el A-320, es un avión interesante, y el C-929 ya será la ruptura total, los aviones grandes cuestan 300M la unidad y en Asia el mercado es enorme.




*Un poco largo el video...* pero interesante y con buenas tomas para quien le guste el tema...



>


----------



## Roscodevino (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> A los lameojetes follaputin se os ve algo nerviosillos... Se estan viniendo cositas por el frente?? Sera que llegó el dia D?



El día deficiente mental, anormal, burro, retrasado o sicopata nonchad


----------



## España1 (30 Ago 2022)

Que no haya un sólo partido político que diga que la de ucrania no es nuestra guerra, que no enviamos armas y que queremos los gaseoductos funcionando es para pensarse lo de nuestra democracia.

Elige, susto o muerte, y ya


----------



## troperker (30 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...
> 
> Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.



Si eres tan tonto para pensar que el 90 % de los rusos son alcoholicos pues ya tu cerebro perdio la guerra
Jaja
Me imagino que vives en un pais occidental entonces disfrutas del capitalismo
Por lo tanto no debes tener problemas en viajar y listo
Tan simple y barato que es viajar hoy en dia por diferentes medios de transporte
Jaja


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pánico y descontrol en Kherson.
> Mamaruskia el hazme reír mundial como es usual.
> 
> Y esto no es nada. Aún no hemos visto nada.



si.... es verdad.... ni hemos visto nada ni lo veremos


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ago 2022)

los plazos de las psyops están diseñados en laboratorios de ingeniería social para todos los países al mismo tiempo. 
Nada tiene que ver con la realidad o las circunstancias peculiares de cada sitio.

Hemos visto y alucinado con el coronavirus , como todos los países llamados occidentales y de su órbita, seguían al milímetro el guion que tocaba . Lo más absurdo de todas estas tramas es que la gente se las crea. 
Que de pronto se acabe el virus en Hezpania y en Estados Unidos o el Colombia ... 

Fue como las navidades que también se celebran los mismos días y cuando se acaba, se acaba para todos al mismo tiempo. De hecho el difícil arte de ser Papa Noel en Argentina , que están en pleno verano a 30 grados y en los centros comerciales se pasea un señor de barba blanca enfundado en un traje rojo que le asfixia. Pero es lo que toca ! 

Nada impide que hoy mismo empiece la epidemia en Nigeria o Etiopía. Allí hay 300 millones de negros que ni se han vacunado, ni han usado mascarillas , ni se han confinado, ni hemos visto montañas de muertos como tocaría teniendo en cuenta la velocidad con al que el dichoso virus se extendió por los países conquistados tras la segunda guerra mundial. 

Esos mismos países que se libraron de la pandemia que sólo afectó a los blancos y que son el resto del planeta , unos 7 mil millones de habitantes, tampoco envían armas a Ucrania ni saben donde está ese país, ni han oído hablar jamás del feminismo.


----------



## troperker (30 Ago 2022)

raptors dijo:


> *Un poco largo el video...* pero interesante y con buenas tomas para quien le guste el tema...



Pero el desarrollo aun faltan mas pruebas de estos motores
Y en caso salga con las 3b bueno bonito y barato esos motores
Tendriamos que ver cuantos rusia podria producir por año
Ahi tendran un problema


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

Los ucranianos perdieron la capacidad de arremeter decisivamente algo (que no fuera entre ellos) 
en la primera o segunda semana. Perdieron el aire, el mando y el control. Perdieron la agilidad
crucial para contraatacar. Recordar que los Javelin, Stinger,,, iban a invertir las cuentas muy pronto.
Básicamente, EEUU y los ucranianos esperaban que los rusos utilizaran las tácticas de asalto frontal 
directo y de ahí el fuerte empalamiento en las defensas ucranianas.

Los rusos han utilizado armas de ataque muy concretas, han conservado huraños la mano de obra
y han destrozado constantemente las estáticas fuerzas ucranianas. Los ucranianos están luchando
contra la Primera Guerra Mundial, los rusos contra la OEM 2022.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que no haya un sólo partido político que diga que la de ucrania no es nuestra guerra, que no enviamos armas y que queremos los gaseoductos funcionando es para pensarse lo de nuestra democracia.
> 
> Elige, susto o muerte, y ya



El parlamentarismo no es democracia, es un consejo de representantes designados. Una evolución del senado o de los consejos de nobles. Este parlamentarismo además no ha surgido de forma natural, sino forzado por poderes externos, y sus miembros no deben nada a la nación que les toca gobernar, siendo ademçás elegidos por su maleabilidad y corruptibilidad. Vamos, que este sistema es lo mejor del senado romano en la época de César, el consejo de Cartago justo antes de desaparecer, la Atenas que expulsó a Pericles y el momento más álgido de Cromwell.
La consecuencia lógica de este sistema la estamos viendo, incompetencia, soberbia y corrupción. El momento crítico fue la caída del muro, cuando la élite se relajó y dejó de considerar necesario guardar las formas ni el equilibrio.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sí que debe haber escocido el nuevo fracaso ukro, se ha puesto el hilo perdido de follaotans soltando auténticas gilipolleces. Casi mejor que vuelvan a poner.los.mismos vídeos de siempre de agujeros en puentes y vehículos achatarrados.



En el fondo están intentando autoconvencerse. Típico mecanismo usado cuando a uno las cosas le van mal. Por eso sueltan esa clase de paridas en el hilo.


----------



## Republicano (30 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Hay que ser un HDLGP para ordenar un asalto en la practica a campo descubierto simplemente con la cobertura de 2 bicicletas volantes...
> 
> O son tontos o a alguien le da igual lo que pase, con tal de dar la sensación de que están moviendo el culo en busca de reconquistas...



En los próximos días veremos que ha pasado realmente, si están huyendo los rusos despavoridos hacia Crimea, como defiende el otanato o que los ucros están siendo acribillados a campo abierto como los indios en una película de vaqueros. Apunta a que sea lo segundo y que el zelensky los ha mandado al matadero sin posibilidad de éxito.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Otro que no da la talla mínima. Al ignore.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El momento crítico fue la caída del muro, cuando la élite se relajó y dejó de considerar necesario guardar las formas ni el equilibrio.



Recuerdo una conversación con un amigo en los primeros años 90. Llegamos a la misma conclusión.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> En los próximos días veremos que ha pasado realmente, si están huyendo los rusos despavoridos hacia Crimea, como defiende el otanato o que los ucros están siendo acribillados a campo abierto como los indios en una película de vaqueros. Apunta a que sea lo segundo y que el zelensky los ha mandado al matadero sin posibilidad de éxito.



Vamos a ver... yo comprendo que los ucranianos a estas alturas tengan que hacer como que hacen para que *Elensky pueda seguir pidiendo armas y dinero por videoconferencia, sin ningún complejo, con bastante arrogancia y mala educación. Lo que no comprendo es que el pepito de la trinchera, después de 6 meses, siga el juego, porque ya tienen que saber lo que hay.

Probablemente los ucranianos hayan rascado algo en "la contraofensiva" esta de turno. Probablemente los rusos se los hayan follado un poco (no porque sean especialmente diestros, que ya sabemos que son todos alcohólicos y subnormales, sino porque en los 20km de llanura descubierta que van desde tus posiciones hasta las del enemigo te va a acertar hasta un ciego, sobre todo si no tienes un apoyo aéreo importante; los rusos ahora están defendiendo y ya sabemos que eso es mas fácil). Dentro de 1 semana todo seguirá casi como hasta ahora y hasta la próxima.

Lo que estas movidas están demostrando en Twitter y en el foro es la enfermedad mental de mucha gente, que reacciona de forma ciclotímica ante eventos en los que solo quieren participar digitalmente (si no, estarían pegando tiros en el frente), de forma vicaria, pero de los que quieren extraer sensaciones "reales" si el evento en cuestión es un triunfo para "su causa". Una mezcla de subnormalidad, personalidad maniaco-depresiva y mucho infantilismo. Hasta yo me estoy sorprendiendo de todo ello, a pesar de que parto de la base de que el 85% (o mas) de los humanos son subnormales que han aprendido a disimular.

Muy preocupante todo ello. Sobre todo para los 560 que no van a poder participar en la siguiente "contraofensiva de Kherson". Esa si que es la jodida parte dramática de todo esto: quizás 80-90k ucranianos muertos, 40-50k rusos muertos, y cada vez esta menos claro que todo ello fuera necesario desde un punto de vista puramente practico, dejando a un lado ideologías, estrategias globales o pajas mentales de niños rata en internet.

Mientras tanto, la Leyen sigue en su puesto  la Leyen y nuestro Pepe, ejemplos de lo que Europa puede dar de si...


----------



## Ardilla Roja (30 Ago 2022)

Al ignore por tonto de los cojones.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

Y tú a la cueva de los gilipollas. Saluda a Rejón , Alfombras, Jagger...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, como resultado de una contraofensiva fallida, perdieron 48 unidades de equipo militar.
El ejército ucraniano sufrió las mayores pérdidas de combate mientras intentaba lanzar operaciones de contraofensiva en tres direcciones diferentes. Varios ataques fallidos del ejército ucraniano provocaron la pérdida de 26 tanques y 23 vehículos de combate de infantería, lo que es proporcional a los batallones de tanques y rifles motorizados, respectivamente.





В результате неудачного контрнаступления, ВСУ менее чем за сутки потеряли 26 танков и 23 БМП


ВСУ, в результате неудачного контрнаступления, потеряли 48 единиц боевой техники




avia.pro


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...
> 
> Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.




Se dedica a insultar y su teoría es que el 90% de los Rusos son alcohólicos.

Usted tiene varios problemas, el primero es el insulto gratuito y el segundo es el recorrido de sus argumentos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Se dedica a insultar y su teoría es que el 90% de los Rusos son alcohólicos.
> 
> Usted tiene varios problemas, el primero es el insulto gratuito y el segundo es el recorrido de sus argumentos.



Si esos fueran sus 2 primeros problemas...


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Lo subo porque el relato de este hombre es exclarecedor de lo que hay en el ejército ucraniano. No me sería extraño que del lado ruso pasen cosas similares.
> 
> Están mandando al frente gente que no está entrenada y que no tiene motivación más que el sueldo o simplemente el echo de no tener problemas con los matones del gobierno. Al menos del lado Ucraniano.
> Ucrania parece ser ya un estado fallido. Dnd dominan las bandas organizadas y no el estado. Las milicias matan por las dudas sin preguntar cuando desconocen el forastero.
> ...



Lo más interesante del relato es que confirma el porqué de la tenaz resistencia de las tropas Ucras. Aquellos que ven perdida su posición y deciden retirarse sin tener órdenes para ello directamente se les dispara sin preguntar una vez son detectados en la retaguardia fuera de sus posiciones.

Para muchos es más peligroso retirarse, porque van a una muerte segura que tentar la suerte y esperar que un proyectil no caiga encima tuya.



Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

La bebida preferida de los rusos es la cerveza. Entre los jóvenes lo que está pegando son las bebidas energéticas, como en otros lugares de Europa. 

En estos últimos años, el consumo de alcohol ha bajado bastante en Rusia.









Russian alcohol consumption down 40% since 2003 – WHO


Reputation for heavy drinking on the slide since Putin measures including curbs on alcohol sales




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La bebida preferida de los rusos es la cerveza. Entre los jóvenes lo que está pegando son las bebidas energéticas, como en otros lugares de Europa.
> 
> En estos últimos años, el consumo de alcohol ha bajado bastante en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Pues eso de que el consumo de alcohol en Rusia ha bajado seguro que es mentira porque lo pone en _The Guardian_.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues eso de que el consumo de alcohol en Rusia ha bajado seguro que es mentira porque lo pone en _The Guardian_.



Lo puse porque de ser un enlace a RT, todos dirían que es propaganda. Aunque ahora The Guardian ya no publicaría noticias de ese tipo.


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> No se quien tiene el problema mental más agravado, Zelenski (que evidentemente era actor por que no daba para más) o quienes publican esto como si pudiese ser realista. Esto mismo lo dijo (y lo publicaron) hará un par de meses. En su momento hablaron de la energía que podía enviar puntualmente (mientras en el mismo artículo también hablaban de desviar energía de Europa a Ucrania ¿Para que la necesitarían si les sobra? No es serio) Pues esa energía que podían enviar solo puntualmente los días que pudiesen hacerlo equivalia a la energía necesaria para alimentar un barrio de viviendas.....y no uno grande. Es decir sobre unas 20 fincas o poco más (algo así era, no recuerdo exacta la noticia)....y hablan de compartir su energía con Europa porque están preparados, no es serio.
> 
> *Zelenski se ofrece a compartir su energía con Europa: "Estamos preparados"*



Zelenski vive en su mundo y su mundo es una camara donde el aparece vestido de soldado raso dando arengas de manera constante o posando con su churri para vogue, eso si, sin quitarse la camiseta verde para parecer que se pasa el día en primera línea ... El posado más largo de la historia.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hola gente, ¿No hay hilo de la cuasi guerra civil iraquí? Tremendo follón en la Zona Verde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está integrado en el de la guerra de Siria.
También hay noticias de la guerra de Yemen, a veces de Libia, Libano, Iran.





__





*Tema mítico* : - Guerra en Siria XLVII - Epílogo/2


Epílogo/2 Guerra en Siria XLVII Por favor, No resaltar los textos en Rojo. Es por problemas médicos. Sabemos que existen soluciones técnicas, pero cuesta muy poco no hacerlo. Por favor, usar los spoilers cuando se cita una texto extenso para facilitar la lectura a miembros con tablets...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Off topic.
Como consecuencia del deshielo de un glaciar suizo, aparece un tramo de una CALZADA ROMANA.
A más de uno le va a estallar la cabeza.


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Mientras ella da discurso, la realidad es que la factura media de electricidad en España ya esta en 150 euros en un hogar medio y en Agosto va a ser mucho peor ... Ella discursea, y los demás pagamos ... 




A día de hoy y para ahorrar ya te sale a cuento apagar el router por las noches y cuando no lo uses para ahorrarte digamos que unos 7 euros (unos 14 Kwh de coste mensual o 0,6 € + impuestos). El año pasado tener el router encendido no llegaba a dos euros.


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que no haya un sólo partido político que diga que la de ucrania no es nuestra guerra, que no enviamos armas y que queremos los gaseoductos funcionando es para pensarse lo de nuestra democracia.
> 
> Elige, susto o muerte, y ya



Asi es, no hay alternativa ni aquí ni en ningún lugar de Europa y la única forma de que la haya es que los ciudadanos lo pidan directamente en la calle ... No hay sindicatos, no hay oposición real, no hay alternativas, no hay critica en los medios de comunicación ... Esto no es democracia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Off topic.
> Como consecuencia del deshielo de un glaciar suizo, aparece un tramo de una CALZADA ROMANA.
> A más de uno le va a estallar la cabeza.



La propaganda no siempre funciona como ellos quieren. Siempre hay algún becario que mete la pata…eso que deberían tapar van y lo sueltan…


----------



## crocodile (30 Ago 2022)

Von der Follenn es una nazi que ha vuelto a su ser, seguramente su abuelo estaría en un campo nazi exterminando rusos o judíos, todo vuelve a su ser tarde o temprano .


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La propaganda no siempre funciona como ellos quieren. Siempre hay algún becario que mete la pata…eso que deberían tapar van y lo sueltan…



En la Edad Media había viñedos en el sur de Escandinavia, pero eso no nos lo van a contar los cibervoluntarios sojitas.

Viendo estos días la Vuelta a España, con País Vasco, Cantabria, Asturias y el norte de León (Riaño) verdes en pleno verano, como para creer en los periodistas.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Mientras ella da discurso, la realidad es que la factura media de electricidad en España ya esta en 150 euros en un hogar medio y en Agosto va a ser mucho peor ... Ella discursea, y los demás pagamos ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173328
> 
> ...




Lo haré.

También ayuda para ahorrar irse a dormir temprano.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la Edad Media había viñedos en el sur de Escandinavia, pero eso no nos lo van a contar los cibervoluntarios sojitas.
> 
> Viendo estos días la Vuelta a España, con País Vasco, Cantabria, Asturias y el norte de León (Riaño) verdes en pleno verano, como para creer en los periodistas.



Los vikingos llamaron "tierra verde" a Groenlandia, y los historiadores oficiales hacen encajes de bolillos para intentar explicarlo sin atacar a la ideología vigente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

El Ka-52 como herramienta básica en destruir el contraataque de ayer…vamos lo de siempre, sin cobertura aérea poco puedes hacer más que defender…








Штурман Ка-52 рассказал о срыве неожиданного наступления украинских войск


Штурман российского боевого вертолета Ка-52 рассказал, как войскам удалось подавить украинское наступление, соответствующий ролик, а также кадры боевой работы... РИА Новости, 30.08.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El frente sur


Ayer por la mañana, Rafael Grossi, director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica anunciaba la noticia de que la misión de inspección de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, en la localida…




slavyangrad.es











El frente sur


30/08/2022


Ayer por la mañana, Rafael Grossi, director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica anunciaba la noticia de que la misión de inspección de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, en la localidad de Energodar, bajo control ruso, se encontraba “de camino” y se espera que pueda acceder a las infraestructuras a lo largo de esta semana. Horas más tarde, fuentes rusas publicaban imágenes de los daños producidos por un proyectil ucraniano en el tejado de uno de los edificios. Pese a la evidente perforación causada sobre un edificio en el que se almacena combustible, las autoridades locales garantizaron que los niveles de radiación se encuentran dentro de la normalidad, aunque Rusia continúa denunciando unos bombardeos ucranianos que, desde la noche anterior, se habían intensificado. La noche del domingo, proyectiles ucranianos impactaban en zonas residenciales de la ciudad causando varios incendios. Según citaba el diario ucraniano _Stana_, el jefe de la Oficina del presidente, Andriy Ermak, acusó a Rusia de haber realizado el bombardeo con el objetivo de desacreditar a Ucrania. También en el caso de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, Ucrania continúa acusando a Rusia de bombardear el territorio bajo su control. Tras las informaciones sobre un nuevo bombardeo, Volodymyr Zelensky, cuyo ejército continúa jugando con fuego alrededor de una central nuclear, acusaba a Rusia de “intimidar a Europa” haciendo de la planta “un campo de batalla”.

El bombardeo de Energodar y la situación alrededor de la central nuclear no eran más que un preludio a un ataque más amplio que se produjo a lo largo del día. Como recogieron varios medios citando a Natalia Humeniuk, portavoz del comando de las tropas del sur, Ucrania ha comenzado la tan anticipada contraofensiva en el frente sur. Coincidiendo con esa declaración, el periodista de _CNN _Jim Sciutto publicó la exclusiva sobre dicha ofensiva citando a dos oficiales de alto rango de la administración estadounidense. Según el periodista, Ucrania está realizando actualmente operaciones de formación, que incluirán operaciones tanto terrestres como el uso de aviación en preparación para la gran ofensiva. Sciutto añadió que, según la valoración de la inteligencia estadounidense, Rusia no ha logrado desplegar tantas unidades como había previsto.

El triunfalismo no se hizo esperar y, ante las primeras informaciones sobre ciertos avances ucranianos en uno de los frentes -no en dirección a Jerson, premio que Ucrania espera conseguir ya que se trata de la única capital regional ucraniana bajo control ruso, sino hacia Novaya Kajovka-, Mijailo Podoliak, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente, mostró su felicidad en las redes sociales. Intentando deslegitimar las palabras de Gennady Trujanov, alcalde de Odessa, que había apelado en una entrevista concedida a un medio italiano a una negociación, Podoliak escribió en las redes sociales: “Las negociaciones con Rusia las está realizando hoy según el único formato posible una delegación ucraniana especial, concretamente en dirección al frente sur. Las _negociaciones_ van bien. Esperamos nuevos _compromisos_ en forma de _gestos de buena voluntad_ [por parte de Rusia”.

Más allá de la confianza que Ucrania ha mostrado siempre en el éxito de la gran ofensiva, la información sobre lo ocurrido a lo largo del día en las diferentes zonas del frente sur es escasa. Al contrario que en Donbass, donde la rutina de la guerra ha creado a toda una serie de corresponsales de guerra capaces de suministrar información prácticamente en tiempo real, el frente sur es menos conocido y menos visitado por la prensa, por lo que se presta a todo tipo de desinformación.

Aunque el balance de esta primera toma de contacto es difícil de valorar y tendrán que ser los próximos días los que determinen la tendencia que se produce en el frente, sí han quedado claras las direcciones en las que va a producirse la lucha. Posiblemente más esperado el ataque en dirección a Jerson, no fue en esa zona donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron avanzar varios kilómetros.







Así lo recogía ayer _Grey Zone_:

_Una breve, aunque tardía valoración sobre la irrupción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoi Rog: 

A lo largo de los últimos tres días y dos noches, la partes ucraniana ha optado en centrarse en atacar con sistemas MLRS HIMARS objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Jerson. También han trabajado en la zona del río Ingulets _[donde se produjo el último avance ucraniano en la región hace varias semanas, aunque nunca fue más allá-_Ed_]_ unidades de reconocimiento, que han cruzado el río en barcas.

Por la noche, tras otro ataque con HIMARS, el oponente logró avanzar en varias direcciones. Utilizaron hasta tres pontones, que no pudieron ser destruidos. El avance enemigo fue realizado con el apoyo de una fuerza de tanques que puede suponer hasta una compañía. Se observó la presencia de aviación enemiga, al menos un helicóptero.

De los ataques del oponente, tres resultaron completos. Uno de ellos fue en dirección Andreevka-Lozovoe, con el que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzaron 6 kilómetros y ocuparon la aldea de Sujoi Stavok. 

También se produjo un intento fallido de irrupción de la parte ucraniana en las localidad de Liubimobka, Miroliubkovka, Dobrianka, Olgovka, Potemkino y Visokopole. Aquí, los paracaidistas y los chicos de la flota del mar Negro dieron una buena respuesta. Pero el enemigo no deja de intentar rodear a las fuerzas rusas en Visokopole, aunque, por suerte, no tiene éxito en ello. según la táctica que ya se ha preparado, es posible usar las fuerzas de defensa territorial para tareas de asalto y para tirar, a unidades voluntarias.

En general, es demasiado pronto para hablar con más precisión sobre avances y retrocesos. La situación se está desarrollando con diferente nivel de éxito para cada una de las partes. Podemos decir con seguridad que el enemigo no trata el asunto de cualquier manera, sino con confianza en sus capacidades. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han conseguido aferrarse y crear una cabeza de puente en una de las secciones rotas del frente. El enemigo espera la acumulación de fuerzas. Las principales maniobras de movimiento de tropas posiblemente se produzcan al caer la noche. 

Rusia actúa de forma defensiva. Se espera que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ataquen al máximo las infraestructuras de carretera de la central eléctrica Kajovskaya._

Los próximos días dirán si Ucrania dispone de las fuerzas necesarias para lanzar una ofensiva a gran escala y si Rusia cuenta con las tropas necesarias para defender de forma eficiente las zonas bajo su control, especialmente las ciudades de Jerson, Novaya Kajovka, Energodar y Melitopol, todas ellas blanco de la artillería ucraniana y también de los grupos de sabotaje (posiblemente vinculados al SBU), que continúan utilizando medios de terror controlado para acabar con quienes colaboran con las autoridades rusas. Ayer, por ejemplo, fueron asesinados en su vivienda el exdiputado del partido de Volodymyr Zelensky Alexey Kovalev y su pareja.

Después de semanas de aumento de la intensidad de los bombardeos, y del juego alrededor de la central nuclear de Energodar, Ucrania intenta ahora pasar al ataque en una ofensiva inevitable. Rechazada en marzo toda posibilidad de recuperar esos territorios por la vía diplomática, Kiev trata de reconquistar ahora esa parte perdida que sí tiene interés por conservar. Al contrario que Donbass, destruido, con una base económica industrial que no interesa a Kiev y con una población a la que considera desleal, el sur, especialmente la fértil región de Jerson, sí es un objetivo que Ucrania quiere recuperar.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> lectura recomendable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me cito, no lo he visto aun pero seguro que aporta algo:


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Ago 2022)

Tercer principio de Goebbels, o de la transposición. Cargar sobre el adversario los propios errores o defectos, respondiendo el ataque con el ataque. “Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan”.


----------



## Ultimate (30 Ago 2022)

*#ucraina frente de kharkhiv: el personal general confirma que parte de udy ha caído. De hecho es probable que fuera totalmente conquistada por los rusos

*

****
*
#ucraina frente a izyum: esta mañana ataque en una dirección "nueva" a las habituales*



*****

*#ucraina nada a tener en cuenta en el frente siviersk. Frente de Bakhmut, fuertes enfrentamientos esta mañana tanto en Bakhmut como en el área de Kodema, donde los rusos pueden haber avanzado más en el pueblo.



****

#ucraina frente de donetsk: la cabeza de puente en pisky ya no existe, los ucranianos se han retirado por la carretera. por lo tanto, la ciudad debe considerarse tomada por los rusos. Ataques en el área de marinka, novomykalivka y reconocimiento en opytne.*


----------



## Nicors (30 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que no haya un sólo partido político que diga que la de ucrania no es nuestra guerra, que no enviamos armas y que queremos los gaseoductos funcionando es para pensarse lo de nuestra democracia.
> 
> Elige, susto o muerte, y ya



Podemos.


----------



## orcblin (30 Ago 2022)

sobre el ataque de ayer, alguna explicación a ese ofensiva suicida? algún sentido a esto? 

mi opinión con mi bolsa de doritos y desde la barra del bar con un palillo en la boca...
Me temo que este envío al matadero (supongo que las tropas ucranianas serían todos ucranianos del este y mercenarios de nivel bajo..) simplemente es para que el refuerzo de las tropas rusas del que se habla no vayan a romper la línea del dombás y que se dirijan a coger nikolaev para que los rusos se desgasten (con muchos muertos) defendiendo un nuevo oblast.. aquí junto los ataques en crimea .. es decir tomar nikolaev y dividir las tropas rusas entre kerson y el nuevo oblast para que los rusos lo tengan más complicado... más ataques terroristas, pérdidas en la ofensiva... más problemas logísticos para llevar material a esas zonas y de control de población ....

Lo mismo con los ataques a la central nuclear.. para que los rusos se lancen por dnipro...
o los ataques a belgorod para que tomen jarkov... (este tendría menos sentido ya que la logisitica no creo que fuera mucho más complicada de lo que es actualmente...)
el ataque terrorista en moscú,para forzar a putin a relanzar la ofensiva...

lo que no quiere la OTAN es que rusia avance en el dombás, simplemente porque esa zona los rusos no se "desgastarían" en controlarla, sería más de lo mismo pero con los rusos en posiciones más adelantadas.

Y sí, digo que la OTAN quiere que los rusos se muevan de donde están para que sufran pérdidas dolorosas, ya que en esta fase apenas las está sufriendo. y es lo que parece que se pretende con esta guerra... no ganar la guerra, sino desgastar a Rusia (dejo otras consideraciones políticas contra europa aparte).. 
y estos 3 últimos meses no lo está consiguiendo, ya que ahora mismo la situación de guerra es "cómoda" para rusia.... eliminar tropas y material militar ucraniano cada día sin apenas exponer nada.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ago 2022)

*Mirando la contra-ofensiva ucraniana desde mi paco-desayuno*

Creo que los mandos militares ucranianos intentaron copiar la estrategia rusa de ataque en pequeños grupos de infantería protegidos con algunos tanques y blindados pero pasaron por alto ciertas cosas:


El avance de eso grupos solo se logra gracias a los bombardeos constantes de la artillería que ablanda las defensas, por ahora los ucranianos malgastan sus bombardeos en atacar a civiles e instalaciones civiles.
Aunque los sistemas anti-aéreos portátiles funcionan son objetivo fácil de la artillería y la infantería.
Iniciaron un ataque sin protección de artillería.
El ataque nunca fue pensado para realizar pinzas, fue un ataque frontal, el numero de tropas era realmente bajo para un ataque de este tipo.
...


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Al parecer, un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de Novohrigorovka (región de Mykolayiv).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> sobre el ataque de ayer, alguna explicación a ese ofensiva suicida? algún sentido a esto?
> 
> mi opinión con mi bolsa de doritos y desde la barra del bar con un palillo en la boca...
> Me temo que este envío al matadero (supongo que las tropas ucranianas serían todos ucranianos del este y mercenarios de nivel bajo..) simplemente es para que el refuerzo de las tropas rusas del que se habla no vayan a romper la línea del dombás y que se dirijan a coger nikolaev para que los rusos se desgasten (con muchos muertos) defendiendo un nuevo oblast.. aquí junto los ataques en crimea .. es decir tomar nikolaev y dividir las tropas rusas entre kerson y el nuevo oblast para que los rusos lo tengan más complicado... más ataques terroristas, pérdidas en la ofensiva... más problemas logísticos para llevar material a esas zonas y de control de población ....
> ...



Rusia está como en Siria, neutralizando todas las tropas que manda al frente la OTAN…y no creo que cambie de estrategia.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Está integrado en el de la guerra de Siria.
> También hay noticias de la guerra de Yemen, a veces de Libia, Libano, Iran.
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias majo, la verdad es que hace mil que no entro ahí. 

Esta bonita Sadr City hoy… qué pena de país, parece que le mirara un yanki


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Mientras los hermanos del sur hacen patéticos intentos de contraofensiva, en la dirección de Kharkiv los soldados de las AFU no están dispuestos a vivir en las trincheras. Los valientes zahisniks se han instalado y están muy cómodos en las lujosas mansiones de otros. Lo hicieron... Hasta que la artillería del grupo ZVO, apoyada por la Rosgvardiya con golpes precisos, golpeó sus lugares de residencia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Ayer comenzaba el contraataque, mensaje enviado a todo bombo. Tras el fracaso por lo que parece estrepitoso, no ha comenzado el contraataque, comenzará uno de estos días....Parece que lo único que se les da bien es seguir atacando una central nuclear, con el riesgo que eso supone para todos.

El presidente, no obstante, no destaca la contraofensiva desatada ayer por sus tropas en el sur. La lucha por reconquistar el país “no es algo que supuestamente ha comenzado”, dice, en referencia al anuncio del contraataque en Jersón


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

MATADO POR UNA TARJETA SIM RUSA.

Un hombre de la GUR y un agente del SBU matan a un jubilado a puñaladas en la región de Chernihiv

Desde la región de Chernihiv llegaron noticias terribles. En la mañana del 28 de agosto, un oficial ucraniano de la GUR y un oficial del SBU asesinaron brutalmente a Valentina Ivanovna Rossol, una residente de 73 años de la aldea de Klusy.

Según los lugareños, el motivo del asesinato fue un teléfono móvil con una tarjeta SIM rusa, que la mujer utilizaba para comunicarse con su hija, que vive en Rusia.

Unos minutos antes de la muerte de la mujer, dos soldados entraron en el patio de su casa diciendo "lo sabemos todo sobre ti, camina y mira alrededor". Luego golpearon al dueño de la casa y, mientras se recuperaba, apuñalaron a su mujer. El marido encontró el cuerpo ensangrentado de su mujer colgando del alféizar de la ventana.

La policía local ha dicho que GUR lovka Grigoriev Volodymyr y el oficial del SBU Dubina Volodymyr estaban involucrados en el asesinato.

El SBU y la policía intentan cubrir sus huellas a la manera típica de Bandera, achacando el asesinato de la mujer a unos saboteadores rusos.

Estos son los "héroes de Ucrania".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Resumen de la noche del 29 al 30 de agosto

En Sumy, inmediatamente después del ataque aéreo, se produjo un incendio en una de las "empresas".

Se lanzaron al menos 5 ataques con misiles contra objetivos enemigos en Zaporizhzhya.

En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Krivoy Rog, Nikopol y Novomoskovsk.

Las fuerzas aliadas siguen atacando posiciones enemigas cerca de Artemivsk. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Más de lo de siempre, Europa no pinta nada en esta guerra, es EEUU quien decide por ellos y se limita a reunirlos para darles órdenes sobre que armas y cuantos millones más han de enviar. Esa es toda la función de Europa, para las decisiones sobre la guerra y que acciones tomar, es evidente que no pintan nada.

*Los responsables de defensa de EE UU se reunirán con los países aliados para tratar el apoyo a Ucrania*
El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, se reunirá con sus homólogos de países aliados el 8 de septiembre en Alemania para discutir el apoyo a Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia, informaron el lunes los mandos militares estadounidenses. La reunión presencial del "Grupo de Contacto de Defensa sobre Ucrania" también va a incluir a altos mandos militares que se reunirán *en la base estadounidense de Ramstein*.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Off topic.
> Como consecuencia del deshielo de un glaciar suizo, aparece un tramo de una CALZADA ROMANA.
> A más de uno le va a estallar la cabeza.



Sobre el año 25 AC todos los glaciares de los Alpes desaparecieron. Eso permitió cruzarlos al ejército romano y conquistar Germanía


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> MATADO POR UNA TARJETA SIM RUSA.
> 
> Un hombre de la GUR y un agente del SBU matan a un jubilado a puñaladas en la región de Chernihiv
> 
> ...



en ucropitecolandia hay una gentuza y unos psicopatas absolutamente REPUGNANTES y EUGENIZABLES.

Espero que la Horda Dorada acabe con todas y cada una de estas abominaciones antropomorfas salidas del Averno a base de hierro y fuego.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

_Nada nuevo bajo el Sol_

Los terroristas ucranianos se protegen con los civiles estableciendo sus posiciones en el sector residencial de Nikolaev

Los ciudadanos envían imágenes proporcionadas a RIAN por un residente de Donetsk que muestran trincheras directamente cerca de edificios residenciales y un búnker de arena en una gasolinera dentro de los límites de la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva y sus asaltos - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En dirección a Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo una ofensiva cerca del asentamiento de Udy.
▪ En la dirección de Slovyansk, las unidades rusas están llevando a cabo un asalto en la dirección de Shnurkov.
▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en las direcciones de Zaitsevo, Shumov y Kodemi.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzaron en las direcciones de Marinka y Novomikhailovka.
▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhny, el ejército ruso llevó a cabo batallas ofensivas en la dirección de Potyomkinoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (30 Ago 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sobre el año 250 AC todos los glaciares de los Alpes desaparecieron. Eso permitió cruzarlos al ejército romano y conquistar Germanía


----------



## Octubrista (30 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> sobre el ataque de ayer, alguna explicación a ese ofensiva suicida? algún sentido a esto?
> 
> mi opinión con mi bolsa de doritos y desde la barra del bar con un palillo en la boca...
> Me temo que este envío al matadero (supongo que las tropas ucranianas serían todos ucranianos del este y mercenarios de nivel bajo..) simplemente es para que el refuerzo de las tropas rusas del que se habla no vayan a romper la línea del dombás y que se dirijan a coger nikolaev para que los rusos se desgasten (con muchos muertos) defendiendo un nuevo oblast.. aquí junto los ataques en crimea .. es decir tomar nikolaev y dividir las tropas rusas entre kerson y el nuevo oblast para que los rusos lo tengan más complicado... más ataques terroristas, pérdidas en la ofensiva... más problemas logísticos para llevar material a esas zonas y de control de población ....
> ...



El tiempo dirá la razón por la que se hizo, porque aparentemente no tenía ningún sentido.

No es la primera operación, que tras pasar unas horas, se ve que ha tenido más preparación en las líneas de los mass media y las RRSS, que sobre el propio terreno.

He llegado a pensar que en alguna ocasión, y con las tensiones y poca motivación de algunas tropas ucranianas forzadas al combate, es posible que envíen a morir unos centenares para evitar que se entreguen, o vayan a desertar. 

Sería la manera indirecta de disparar al que trata de rendirse o escapar.


----------



## Leros (30 Ago 2022)

Hace un rato, hablando con un camionero que ha llegado a la empresa. 
Dice que es Ucraniano, y le digo le broma que como no está en Ucrania luchando. 
Y va el tío y dice que el va con Rusia y Putin . La cara de mi jefe era un poema
La gente se piensa que lo de Ucrania es como lo cuenta la tv en España


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Aquí está la buena noticia
> 
> *Otro intento de operaciones ofensivas por parte de las tropas ucranianas fracasó miserablemente.*
> Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
> ...



@Decimus cómete esto enterito


he leido algo de esto, no ha hilo oficial?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Citame otra vez...


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...
> 
> Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.



inigo pollas al ijnore


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Ago 2022)

he leido algo de esto, no ha hilo oficial?


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sobre el año 250 AC todos los glaciares de los Alpes desaparecieron. Eso permitió cruzarlos al ejército romano y conquistar Germanía



Hace unos cuantos años, un científico catalán llegó a la conclusión que durante el periódo cálido medieval, no había glaciares en los Pirineos. Estuvo haciendo perforaciones en el hielo y esas cosas.

Lo tengo en un disco duro externo. Lógicamente, fue ignorado por los medios de desinformación.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Ago 2022)

https://www.oilandgasmiddleeast.com/exploration-production/attacks-on-iraqi-gasfield-drive-out-us-contractors



Falsa bandera usana?


----------



## vil. (30 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Supongo que Antonio saldrá levantando el dedo en defensa del no-intervencionismo. ¡ESO NUNCA PASARÁ!



Se meten en una guerra y NO QUIEREN saber de sus consecuencias...

Porqué nos va a ganar Rusia, pues por algo bien sencillo, ELLOS sí han sido HONESTOS con su gente y les han dicho lo que hay...

Aquí estamos en otra onda, según la cual estamos defendiendo a los Ucranianos, estamos ahí para proteger una idea que en realidad pisoteamos ampliamente y con todo descaro cuando nos conviene... y lo que es peor, inmensamente peor NOS HA COGIDO a contrapié, no lo sabíamos y fruto de ello tenemos una debacle económica y en lugar de intentar solventar la situación por otros caminos e irse preparando para el futuro, pues NOSOTROS como buenos estudiantes, aceptaremos el sufrimiento y la desdicha si toca...

Nos van a ganar porque Antonio es un referente en cuanto a lucidez entre nuestros líderes OTANISTAS... y siendo tal que así, TODO QUEDA LISTO PARA QUE NOS INVADAN SI SE LO PROPONEN...

Lo más trágico y lo decía Anguita que tenía más razón que un santo, es que la culpa no es de los Antonio de turno, no, no lo es... basta ver lo que está aconteciendo en Madrid con su presidenta y todo el desmadre que avergonzaría a cualquier persona medio decente y... sacará mayoría absoluta, sino es que incluso tenga al 80% del electorado a su favor... y te hablo de España, pero se podría hablar de Macron y no estarían con mejores números los franceses en cuanto a elección... ya no digo lo de Biden y todo lo que supone su elección de irregularidad que es una aberración... en fin...

TRAGICO por demás...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

El frente de Irak... 
t.me/sabreenS1/57561


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> en ucropitecolandia hay una gentuza y unos psicopatas absolutamente REPUGNANTES y EUGENIZABLES.
> 
> Espero que la Horda Dorada acabe con todas y cada una de estas abominaciones antropomorfas salidas del Averno a base de hierro y fuego.




Ilustre Billy me han dicho que no eres doctor, que eres un simple celador empujacarritos.

¿Es cierto eso?.

saludos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Ilustre Billy me han dicho que no eres doctor, que eres un simple celador empujacarritos.
> 
> ¿Es cierto eso?.
> 
> saludos.



¿un celador describiría con tanta precisión y anticipación los efectos adversos de las vacunas explicando detalladamente los mecanismos patogénicos y la fisiopatología de dichos efectos secundarios? Obviamente alguien con la ESO pelada como muchos foreros no sería capaz de tamaña Proeza.


taluec


----------



## Eslacaña (30 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...
> 
> Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.




Hablamos de adicciones?
Pues hablamos.









Dulce matanza: cómo las drogas (legales) han convertido EEUU en un ejército de zombis


Varios libros y documentales recientes describen la gigantesca pandemia de opiáceos que vive el país y la responsabilidad directa de las grandes farmacéuticas




www.elconfidencial.com





De un periódico nada sospechoso de prorruso.
Como decía Cristo el que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Ago 2022)

Con pinzas.



"En la noche la encontraron muerta en un departamento alquilado, con 17 puñaladas en el cuerpo y un papel en la mano", dice el mensaje de Telegram que el diario sensacionalista _Exxpress _citó como fuente, según la agencia de noticias rusa Sputnik; y que contiene fotografías que supuestamente muestran a la mujer asesinada. 

*El periódico no especificó ni el país ni la ciudad donde fue hallada Vovk. *A su vez, desde el Ministerio del Interior de Austria declararon a Sputnik que no podían confirmar la exactitud de la información publicada. "Después de consultar con nuestros colegas de la Dirección de Seguridad e Inteligencia del Estado (DSN), podemos comunicarle que tal caso no se conoce en Austria; por lo tanto, no podemos confirmar la exactitud de esta información", dijo el servicio de prensa del ministerio a la agencia rusa. 









Hallaron muerta a la supuesta asesina de Daria Dugina, hija del filósofo aliado de Putin | Según la prensa austríaca


La joven de 29 años murió el 20 de este mes en las afueras de Moscú, tras detonar un dispositivo explosivo en su auto, en el que supuestamente también iba a estar su padre, quien a último momento cambió de vehículo.




www.pagina12.com.ar


----------



## lokeno100 (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿un celador describiría con tanta precisión y anticipación los efectos adversos de las vacunas explicando detalladamente los mecanismos patogénicos y la fisiopatología de dichos efectos secundarios? Obviamente alguien con la ESO pelada como muchos foreros no sería capaz de tamaña Proeza.
> 
> 
> taluec




Es cierto, Gran doctor, perdona por poner en entredicho tu sabiduría, fue un tal zbiegniw quien me lo dijo.

Entonces, cuándo se va a poner la cosa chunga será en 2025?

saludos.


----------



## Giles Amaury (30 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



¿Tú nunca te cansas de propagar bulos?


----------



## Honkler (30 Ago 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Hace un rato, hablando con un camionero que ha llegado a la empresa.
> Dice que es Ucraniano, y le digo le broma que como no está en Ucrania luchando.
> Y va el tío y dice que el va con Rusia y Putin . La cara de mi jefe era un poema
> La gente se piensa que lo de Ucrania es como lo cuenta la tv en España



Eso ha pasado aquí, en la localidad donde trabajo, varias veces. Incluso en la empresa de al lado hay un par de ucranianos trabajando hace tiempo (desde antes de la guerra) que les dijeron lo mismo y la respuesta fue esa.


----------



## vil. (30 Ago 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Anatemaaaaaaa! Y la mano invisible del mercado?



Los mercados... a ver... 

En un sistema económico coherente y funcional, los mercados son una parte más del entramado, ni la más importante, ni insignificante... dentro del sistema económico cada actor es una parte, ya sean trabajadores, gestores poĺíticos, empresarios, financieros, ahorradores, consumidores, etc..

Con el liberalismo y sus PAYASADAS hemos encontrado la piedra filosofal de la economia y por tanto defender el FINANCIERISMO o lo que sería la gestión del capital es el todo y a partir de ahí el resto funcionará, porque... porque... bueno pues porque lo dicen ellos y a hoderse... PAYASADAS...

Los mercados miran por sus intereses y eso es loable y tiene sentido. Y escuchar lo que dicen es importante, no transcendental, dado que sus intereses son muy egoistas y especificos y por muy bien que esté para ellos, suele no ser una buena idea para el conjunto; pongamos el caso de la INDEPENDENCIA alimentaria, pues sí, visto desde el punto de vista meramente mercantil y de finanzas GLOBALIZAR su gestión es más eficiente para ellos en UN MOMENTO DADO y MÁS RENTABLE en general, pero ¿Y AL SISTEMA ECONOMICO DE CADA NACIÓN?, AHÍ está el problema... el sistema económico de una nación deber ser PREVISOR y apuntalar el futuro, lo que el ahorrador llamaría gestionar el capital y LO QUE ES MAŚ Importante CAPITALIZAR ESAS inversiones para los PEORES MOMENTOS...

¿Tenemos recursos para esta guerra?, no, ¿porqué?... nos descapitalizamos, dado que suponía en principio una forma de obtener más dividendos...

Irse de vacaciones está bien, pero quedarse sin ahorro por ello ya no está tan bien, ahora hipotecarse para irse de vacaciones es una ABERRACIÓN... y sí, cierto que te quiten lo bailado, pero que no te vuelvas de las vacaciones y tengas un revés financiero... ahora sí es cierto desconectar te puede muchas veces convertir en una persona más eficiente en general... por lo tanto toca el saber el valor justo de las cosas y su importancia...

Los mercados no son el todo, son sólo una parte, a tener en cuenta, pero a veces hay que prescindir de ellos, muchas...


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hablamos de adicciones?
> Pues hablamos.
> 
> 
> ...



En Rusia, a diferencia de Occidente, no existe una elevada tolerancia social con las drogas. Por eso su consumo es mucho menos generalizado, no sólo porque la legislación al respecto es mucho más dura sino también debido a que amplias capas de la sociedad rusa no lo aceptan. Cosa que por ejemplo en España o en los EEUU sí sucede.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Es cierto, Gran doctor, perdona por poner en entredicho tu sabiduría, fue un tal zbiegniw quien me lo dijo.
> 
> Entonces, cuándo se va a poner la cosa chunga será en 2025?
> 
> saludos.



RES NON VERBA decían los romanos. 

@Zbigniew es el VERBA, mi hilo el RES.

Ya esta la cosa chunga amigo, solo hay que ver el exceso de mortalidad de este verano respecto a 2020. Cifras record que se mantendrán en el tiempo.

Calculese una media y proyección de mortalidad hasta 2025 con el exceso presentado desde 2021 y obtendremos el numero de victimas a consecuencia de los efectos adversos a largo plazo de la vacuna. Al cabo de 10 años pueden llegar a ser MILLONES de personas.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

No Se que es más vergonzoso, el enviar armamento y ropa que tu mismo necesitas y después sangrar a impuestos a tus ciudadanos que no llegan a fin de mes (mientras ya planificas el inventarte nuevos impuestos para recaudar más) o decir que buscas la paz y que Ucrania lucha sola mientras no paras de enviarle armas. mercenarios, usan los satélites de la Otan para recibir información, adiestras tropas....Más metidos en la guerra no podemos estar, solo falta enviar a las tropas Europeas directamente.

Aunque creo que lo peor es que cada vez que Ucrania critica a España, en lugar de salir a decirles que les estamos haciendo un enorme favor en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada a costa de todos los ciudadanos Españoles y su economía, este gobierno salga a ponerse de rodillas y correr a cumplir todas sus órdenes.

6 millones de euros solo en uniformes. Muchas empresas están teniendo su agosto con esta guerra....y quienes negocian esas operaciones claro.

*El Ejército compra de urgencia ropa invernal tras quedarse sin stock por el envío a Ucrania*
La previsión es que la nueva ropa invernal comience a llegar a finales del próximo mes de octubre

*Defensa reacciona a las críticas de Ucrania: enviará más material y adiestrará a tropas*

El Ejército de Tierra *tramita de urgencia* la compra de ropa y accesorios de abrigo para sus unidades, después de quedarse sin stock por el envío a Ucrania de uniformes especialmente diseñados para climas fríos que permitirán a los combatientes afrontar el duro invierno que tienen por delante.

El contrato, con un presupuesto de *5,8 millones de euros*, se ha puesto en marcha apenas una semana después de que el Ministerio de Defensa anunciara la entrega a las autoridades de Kiev de una importante carga de *uniformes y equipamiento para climas fríos*.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Con pinzas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece ser fake. 

Un saludo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Parece ser fake.
> 
> Un saludo



Es un fake…intenta cubrir la retirada de la mujer hacia USA, donde le darán una nueva identidad como en otros casos.


----------



## manodura79 (30 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



"El orden global"...si no te gusta, te jodes. Esto va a terminar mal. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (30 Ago 2022)

Lituania consigue un nuevo récord en su breve Historia como país: 21,1% de inflación.
Y seguro que está cocinadísima. Y en la revisión de Septiembre, dirán que fue de un 25% 
Y lo que queda...

Felicidades a los anglos.
Ahora a esperar la de Estonia, Letonia y Polonia.


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es un fake…intenta cubrir la retirada de la mujer hacia USA, donde le darán una nueva identidad como en otros casos.



Adosado entre karzai y guaido... . A este paso van a tener que edificar un Bel-air para politicos.....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "El orden global"...si no te gusta, te jodes. Esto va a terminar mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Si hasta las Islas Salomón ya les vacila, están sonados como los boxeadores nuestros políticos…





Islas Salomón prohibirá la entrada a los puertos de barcos de la Armada de EE. UU.: Embajada de EE. UU.


SYDNEY: El gobierno de las Islas Salomón le ha dicho a Estados Unidos que impondrá una moratoria a los buques de la armada que ingresan a sus puertos, dijo el martes (30 de agosto) la embajada de Estados Unidos en Canberra. El aviso sigue a un incidente el martes pasado cuando un barco de la




noticiasdelmundo.news


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Yo no digo ná 

_Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky

Sus comentarios se producen cuando Ucrania dice que ha atravesado la primera línea de defensa de Rusia en partes de Kherson.

_


----------



## vil. (30 Ago 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> También, que en realidad la nacionalización no ganaríamos nada, solo nos hariamos cargo de la cagadas de sus gestores privados.
> 
> Ahora las descapitalizan a marchas forzadas y cuando solo quede una deuda monstruosa a nacionalizar, sin una buena puesta en practica de responsabilidades solo hacemos el primo una vez más.



Lo del sentido común no va así...

Durante mucho tiempo y al albor de los buenos tiempos y a crédito, pues lo de tener empresas privadas gestinando bienes públicos con metodologías privadas fue viable a base de descapitalizar la base que sustentaría los malos tiempos que INEVITABLEMENTE vendrían, aquello de que me quiten lo bailado...

El problema es que han llegado los malos tiempos y TODAVIA pensamos que se puede seguir jugando con el sentido común y... NO...

Las empresas energéticas de un país son la base que sustenta el entramado económico.... SON ESTRATÉGICAS, lo eran en tiempos de bonanza y lo son todavía más en los malos tiempos...

Ahora toca hacer lo que TOCA HACER, que es coger a ese SECTOR ESTRATEGICO y convertirlo en lo que debería ser un sector que se ajuste a las necesidades del SISTEMA ECONÓMICO permitiendo a este sobrevivir del modo más eficiente y eficaz posible...

El presente no tiene solución, sirve para aprender, pero no tiene solución, es siempre pasado. Lo que tiene solución es el futuro y ese es chungo de cohones, especialmente por las MILES DE PAYASADAS que tanto nos gustaban y comprábamos tan deseosamente...

Las cosas mal hechas nos van a pasar una factura terrible... pero toca recuparear el sentido común y empezar a hacer las cosas bien y ya veremos sin con eso sirve para algo, que yo tento enormes dudas dado el DESASTRE que hemos provocado y la falta total de MINIMO de sentido común...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Os dejo esto por aquí, sobre gas e Irak. Muy interesante (y putadón para Europa a medio plazo). En spoiler porque es OT

*Los ataques a los principales campos de gas iraquíes expulsan a los contratistas estadounidenses

*


Spoiler




Los trabajadores de Exterran Corp se van después de más ataques con cohetes
Plan para ampliar la producción del yacimiento de gas de Khor Mor en espera
Región kurda que depende en gran medida de los ingresos del petróleo y el gas

ERBIL, 30 de agosto (Reuters) - Una serie de ataques con cohetes contra un campo de gas en el norte de Irak ha enviado a los contratistas estadounidenses a trabajar en su embalaje de expansión, asestando un golpe a las esperanzas de la región kurda de aumentar sus ingresos y ofrecer una pequeña alternativa al gas ruso.

*El proyecto para ampliar el campo de Khor Mor operado* por Pearl Consortium, propiedad mayoritaria de Dana Gas (DANA.AD) de Abu Dhabi y su filial Crescent Petroleum, *se suspendió a finales de junio después de tres ataques con cohetes*.

*Los trabajadores de la empresa tejana Exterran Corp (EXTN.N) regresaron el mes pasado para reanudar el trabajo, pero dos cohetes más golpearon el sitio el 25 de julio, lo que obligó a la compañía a irse de nuevo sin una fecha de regreso prevista*, dijeron fuentes de la industria y del gobierno kurdo.

*Khor Mor es uno de los mayores campos de gas de Irak y el plan de expansión tiene como objetivo duplicar la producción* en una región que necesita desesperadamente más gas para generar electricidad y poner fin a los apagones de energía casi diarios.

No hubo daños graves por los ataques y las operaciones existentes no se han interrumpido, pero *la expansión*, que *implica* *la construcción de un nuevo oleoducto* en una etapa posterior *a Turquía*, se ha suspendido hasta que se garantice la seguridad en la zona, dijeron las fuentes.
*El proyecto, que se financia en parte a través de un acuerdo de financiación de 250 millones de dólares con los EE. UU. La corporación de Financiación del Desarrollo Internacional también tiene como objetivo exportar gas a Turquía y Europa*, una vez que se hayan satisfecho las necesidades del mercado interno.
*Exterran es el tercer contratista en desmovilizarse desde que comenzaron los ataques dirigidos contra el campo el 21 de junio,* con dos subcontratistas turcos, Havatek y Biltek, que ya han detenido el trabajo.
Dana Gas se negó a hacer comentarios. Exterran, Havatek y Biltek no respondieron a las solicitudes de comentarios.
*FUTURO INCIERTO*
El año pasado, el gobierno kurdo firmó un contrato con la empresa nacional de energía KAR Group para construir un oleoducto desde Khor Mor a través de la capital regional Erbil hasta la ciudad de Dohuk, cerca de la frontera turca, que corre paralelo a un oleoducto existente. leer más
Los retrasos podrían costar al gobierno regional del Kurdistán (KRG), abnedado, una pena considerable y dejarán en suspenso los planes de exportación de gas kurdo.
Si la infraestructura no está lista para una fecha límite de toma o pago de mayo de 2023, el gobierno kurdo tendrá que pagar a Dana Gas 40 millones de dólares al mes hasta que esté lista, dijo la fuente del gobierno.
"Más que eso es el daño a la reputación porque las amenazas a la seguridad adicionales añaden otra capa de riesgos que podrían afectar el costo del capital y los seguros", dijo Ali Al-Saffar, gerente del programa de Oriente Medio y Norte de África en la Agencia Internacional de Energía.
El GRK no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios.
*Dana Gas tiene los derechos de explotar dos de los mayores campos de gas de Irak, Khor Mor y Chemchemal, que producen unos 450 millones de pies cúbicos de gas al día*. Planea duplicar con creces la producción hasta mil millones de pies cúbicos por día en los próximos años, lo suficiente para cubrir las necesidades domésticas.
Con 16 billones de pies cúbicos de reservas probadas, la producción podría aumentar potencialmente hasta 1.500 millones de pies cúbicos al día, dejando una cantidad considerable para las exportaciones.
Dana Gas suministra alrededor del 80 % de la materia prima de gas de la región, según una fuente de la industria.
Sin embargo, *el plan de exportación de gas de la región podría amenazar el lugar de Irán como un importante proveedor de gas a Irak y Turquía en un momento en que su economía todavía se tambalea por las sanciones internacionales.
En marzo, la Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica (IRGC) de Irán disparó una docena de misiles balísticos contra Erbil en un asalto, que parecía apuntar a los planes de la región de suministrar gas a Turquía y Europa,* han dicho los funcionarios. leer más
Aunque *ningún grupo ha reivindicado la responsabilidad de los cinco ataques contra Khor Mor desde junio*, funcionarios kurdos, diplomáticos, fuentes de la industria y expertos en energía dijeron que creían que fueron llevados a cabo por milicias respaldadas por Irán.
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Irán no respondió a una solicitud de comentarios.
Sin embargo, dos diplomáticos con sede en Irak dijeron que creían que la rivalidad dentro de la Unión Patriótica del Kurdistán (PUK), el partido que controla la tierra donde se encuentra el campo, llevó a una parte a tomar represalias por ser excluida del proyecto de expansión.
Un funcionario de PUK, que habló bajo condición de anonimato, desestimó esta versión de los acontecimientos.
*TIERRA DE NADIE*
El campo de Khor Mor está cerca de una tierra de nadie entre el ejército iraquí, las fuerzas kurdas y las milicias chiítas, desde donde se lanzaron los tres primeros ataques con cohetes.
Debido a la falta de acuerdo sobre el control territorial, hay áreas en las que ni el ejército iraquí ni las fuerzas kurdas pueden entrar, lo que deja un vacío de seguridad donde las milicias están activas.
Pero los dos últimos ataques con cohetes más grandes vinieron de zonas más cercanas a la ciudad de Kirkuk, que está bajo el control del gobierno federal.
"Khor Mor tiene mucho potencial y puede ayudar a los kurdos", dijo un funcionario kurdo. "Nos atacan desde todos los lados. El futuro es muy incierto".
*El revés del plan de gas se produce en un momento en que el sector petrolero, el salvavidas financiero de la región, también está en problemas.
Las reservas de petróleo se están agotando a más del doble del promedio mundial y un fallo de la Corte Suprema Federal en febrero que consideró que los fundamentos legales del sector del petróleo y el gas de la región del Kurdistán eran inconstitucionales, obligó a algunas compañías petroleras extranjeras a abandonar.* leer más
Exterran ha detenido el trabajo por razones de seguridad, en lugar de la sentencia, dijeron fuentes de la industria y el gobierno.
Los nuevos retrasos en la inversión en el sector pesarán mucho sobre el GRK, que se enfrenta a una crisis económica en una región que ya está luchando dentro de un Iraq inestable.
La deuda del GRK se sitúa actualmente en unos 38 000 millones de dólares, según un funcionario del gobierno, y el parlamentario Karwan Gaznay, que es miembro del comité de petróleo y gas de la región, dijo que las exportaciones de petróleo representaban el 85 % del presupuesto del Kurdistán iraquí.
El retraso en el pago de los salarios del sector público, los servicios públicos deficientes y la corrupción han alimentado protestas a menudo violentas en los últimos dos años contra los partidos políticos que dirigen la región.
Las dificultades económicas generalizadas entre los jóvenes kurdos también fueron uno de los principales factores detrás de la crisis migratoria en la frontera entre Bielorrusia y la Unión Europea que comenzó en 2021.
(1 ($1 = 1.458.5400 dinares iraquíes)









Exclusive: Attacks on major Iraqi gasfield drive out U.S. contractors


A series of rocket attacks on a gasfield in northern Iraq has sent the U.S. contractors working on its expansion packing, dealing a blow to the Kurdish region's hopes of boosting its revenues and offering a small alternative to Russian gas.




www.reuters.com


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo no digo ná
> 
> _Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky
> 
> ...




Va a resultar que farlopensky es un homorista...y lo ponen como un héroe los globalistas.

Es una picadora de carne.


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Ago 2022)

Del canal de Boris Rozhin:
" La batalla por Kherson: la situación en las secciones Posad-Pokrovsky y Aleksandrovsky
a las 11:00 del 30 de agosto de 2022

▪ Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lograron hacer retroceder al enemigo hasta la línea Blagodatnoye (Petrovskoye) - Pravdino, a solo 4 km de Posad-Pokrovsky.

▪Hacia el noreste, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron a la Bandera Roja (Lyubomirovka), pero no pudieron avanzar más. Según información preliminar, Ternovye Pods están bajo la APU.

Un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado cerca de Novogrigorivka: lo más probable es que el enemigo haya intentado usar las ametralladoras instaladas a bordo para determinar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la Bandera Roja (Lyubomirovka).

▪Continúan los combates en la zona agrícola del pueblo de Soldatskoye, 3 km al suroeste de Posad-Pokrovsky. Todos los intentos de avanzar sobre Pravdino fueron rechazados, las unidades aerotransportadas mantuvieron la línea. La información sobre un avance hacia Chervony Podol (Mirne) no fue confirmada.

▪Por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas Tavriysky (Kirovo) de Ucrania, intentaron desarrollar una ofensiva contra Aleksandrovka, forzando el canal de recuperación. Al mismo tiempo, se intentó avanzar a través de la presa hacia Aleksandrovka desde el oeste. Ambos intentos fueron rechazados.

Durante un día y medio de lucha, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no permitieron que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzaran en dirección a Kherson y se atrincheraron con confianza a 4 km de Posad-Pokrovsky. En caso de que la parte ucraniana perdiera la iniciativa y tuviera fuerzas, ahora sería un momento ideal para lanzar una contraofensiva y expandir la zona de amortiguamiento capturando a Posad-Pokrovsky y Stepova Dolina.

Pero la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún no ha terminado, aunque su intensidad está disminuyendo"


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo no digo ná
> 
> _Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky
> 
> ...



Zelensky es un personaje repugnante, basta con verle para comprobar que es alguien muy acomplejado; enanito (sí, es más pequeño que Putin), feo, con una voz que parece que lleva fumando trujas desde los ocho años... El mismo sabe que es una persona mediocre, y con esa gente hay que andarse con ojo, sobre todo si consiguen tener algo de autoridad.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo no digo ná
> 
> _Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky
> 
> ...



Entrevista al comandante de la brigada 28 ucropiteca Vitaly Gulyayev.

"Estamos tranquilos. La cuestión que nos preocupa es ¿donde vamos a enterrarles a todos?"

El 23 de Julio un ataque con misiles Kalibr borró del mapa a toda la plana mayor, incluido él.

Bravuconada y entierro en el video.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Es fácil meter un comando suicida en cualquier sitio. Lo jodido es salir.

Por cierto, ¿distinguen a oido el bando de los que efectúan esos disparos nerviosos?

Qué ridícula es la propaganda tontánica.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Los helicópteros rusos trabajando las posiciones ucranianas…del fantasma de Kiev no se sabe nada…




__





Над Херсонской областью замечены многочисленные боевые вертолёты


Боевые вертолёты Ка-52, Ми-24 и Ми-8 замечены над Херсонской областью




avia.pro


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Despues de esta contraofensiva Ucrania se quedará sin efectivos militares y habrá perdido la guerra definitivamente.

DEP en RIP Ukraini


----------



## Roscodevino (30 Ago 2022)

Yo paso bastante por Cozumel por trabajo, tiraflechas, y conozco mucha gente....tú ya me entiendes, si quieres no te hace falta morir en el frente, quedamos y tienes tú contraofensiva ukra en tu casa y te caes de un tren en veracruz


----------



## vil. (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años, un científico catalán llegó a la conclusión que durante el periódo cálido medieval, no había glaciares en los Pirineos. Estuvo haciendo perforaciones en el hielo y esas cosas.
> 
> Lo tengo en un disco duro externo. Lógicamente, fue ignorado por los medios de desinformación.



Te cuento un cuento que alguien me contó... es probable me dijo que exagerasen, pero...

- Dicen que una niña en las plazas de la misma Roma cogió una gran influencia, achacaba el calor reinante y asfisiante que asolaba Roma a la quema indiscriminada de madera y a los romanos culpaba de tal terrible y agobiante problema... tal fue la fama y ascendencia que cogió entre los romanos que acabarón presentándola ante el mismo emperador, este la permitió soltar ante él sus cuitas, casi tres horas después de iniciar el discurso el emprerador mandó a la niña parar:

- He entendido lo que dices y te prometo que mañana he de darte contestación, debo consultar y ver cómo este problema que tú expones debe ser trataado.

Al día siguiente la niña fue llevada ante unas murallas que permitían la vista de toda Roma, allí el emperador la esperaba y le dijo:

- Sientate pequeña a mi lado, he decidido dar respueta a tus inquietudes y resolver las de mis subditos.

Nerón alzó la mano y.... lo demás es historia...

La niña después de eso, parece ser abrazó una nueva religión, con cierta pujanza en aquellos momentos... de ahí que los romanos culpasen a los cristianos del fuego que arrasó Roma... y es que la niña acabó consiguiendo ser la suma SACERDOTISA de aquella religión y en uno de sus discursos más famosos antes Pedro, este dicen que tomó la decisión de no PERMITIR jamás de los jamases que una mujer volviese a gobernar la casa de Dios.... en fin...


Que sea cierto no lo aseguro, pero...


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Que no, que ya ha salido Zelenski a decir que la contraofensiva que ayer dijo que comenzaba ayer.....no ha empezado en realidad, que lo de hoy no cuenta. Sinceramente no se que más necesita este hombre ¿Más armas? ¿Más millones? ¿Más mercenarios pagados por Europa y EEUU? Mientras irónicamente lo vende como algo heroico del pueblo Ucraniano que combate solo (los mercenarios, los millones y las armas que se les envian no cuentan) Lo peor es que luego la reconstrucción también dijo que la pagaría Europa, pero no cualquier reconstrucción, quería que le construyesen el país más moderno de Europa para que fuese el centro de esta.

Este hombre vive en un mundo aparte, donde los Ucranianos han de morir por el hasta el último hombre quieran o no, porque el lo vale. Y Europa ha de enviarle tantas armas y millones como el les ordenes y pagarle la reconstrucción para que Ucrania sea el centro de Europa, todo porque los EEUU le han dicho que el se merece eso y mucho más. De cómico pasó a dirigente de un país para poder usarlo llegado el momento. De ser tildado de déspota y dictador para los medios, ha pasado a ser un héroe porque hay órdenes de arriba de ensalzarlo.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

¿Cuantas veces hemos leido ya que no tenían tropas ni armamento....ni gasolina? Que pena que no haya prensa seria y solo se limiten a pregonar lo que les llega desde Ucrania (que siempre es la verdad absoluta) en lugar de dar noticias objetivas y rigurosas. Pues nada, hoy 30 de agosto casi se puede dar por finalizada la guerra, en horas el ejército Ucraniano (sin un solo mercenario ni armas Europeas ni ayuda de nadie) ha prácticamente desintegrado todo el ejército Ruso. Si ha hecho eso en horas.....en días podrán conquistar Europa entera si se lo proponen, en una semana, todo el mundo y a partir de ahí....solo es imaginar....como las noticias.


«Fuentes de Rusia afirman que hay constantes retiradas del lado ruso y que *el ejército ruso está al borde de la desintegración*. Además, ¿te imaginas cómo afectará a la moral el martilleo nocturno por parte de los Himars, la muerte y las heridas de muchos de tus compañeros y la pérdida de oficiales?», apunta el investigdor ucraniano Taras Kuzio.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)

Hay algo mas tonto que un ruso / prorruso? NO REIRSE


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Pero todo sea por el bien de EEUUU


*El precio inasumible de la guerra en Ucrania para las economías europeas*
*Europa afronta en los próximos meses "la tormenta perfecta". El conflicto ha sentenciado una crisis económica forjada durante la pandemia, que ahora hace temblar los cimientos de la prosperidad europea bajo el embate de la recesión, la inflación, la carestía energética y las perspectivas de gastos ingentes para un rearme que sigue las consignas de EEUU.*

Los dirigentes europeos se ponen grandilocuentes para describir una catástrofe anunciada antes de que sonara el primer cañonazo por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Pero al tiempo que siguen hablando de cerrar filas por la defensa de la "democracia" en Europa con el envío de armas a Ucrania, obvian la agravada situación de millones de personas, trabajadores y desempleados, a quienes golpearon los efectos económicos de la covid que aún no se han repuesto de esos daños. 

*Es la población europea la que ahora se ve abocada, en pos de esa supuesta solidaridad continental*,* a sufrir racionamientos y depauperación* por los errores desplegados en la gestión de la pandemia. Errores magnificados ahora por las consecuencias de la participación de Occidente en la contienda y por el chantaje energético ruso. 

El pasado mes de julio la inflación en la Eurozona alcanzó el 8,9% y se espera que supere los dos dígitos en breve. Mientras la inflación se contiene y se va rebajando poco a poco en Estados Unidos,* en Europa ocurre lo contrario. Se evidencia de nuevo que el coste de la guerra es más alto en esta orilla del Atlántico*. 

En el Reino Unido los sindicatos están mostrando que no serán tan dóciles como sus colegas de la UE a las llamadas a la calma y al sacrificio, y ya se perciben protestas sociales como no se veían desde los años setenta del siglo pasado. No es para menos. Los vaticinios apuntan a que la inflación en Gran Bretaña *pueda superar el 18% en la primera mitad de 2023* 

*Alemania, al borde de la recesión*

El Bundesbank ha indicado que parece "inevitable" que Alemania entre en recesión en los próximos meses, *con cifras de inflación superiores al 10%*.
*¡Más armas, más armas!*

Y las perspectivas de remontar la recesión no son buenas. Sobre todo cuando se aceleran los presupuestos nacionales de los estados europeos para alcanzar un incremento en los gastos de defensa cercanos al 2% del PIB y cumplir así en los próximos años ese compromiso adquirido en el marco de la OTAN. La guerra traza su sombra de nuevo sobre el futuro europeo y la dejará inalterable aunque mañana mismo se firmara un alto el fuego entre Rusia y Ucrania. El prólogo de ese gasto militar previsto para los próximos años lo constituyen en estos meses *los cuantiosos recursos utilizados en Europa para el envío de armas al pozo sin fondo de la guerra de Ucrania*.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

*Scholz ve a Alemania en situación mejor de la esperada para afrontar invierno*
El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha asegurado que el país está en una situación mucho mejor de la esperada respecto a la seguridad del suministro energético para afrontar el próximo invierno. Las medidas adoptadas por el Gobierno alemán "han contribuido en lo que respecta a la seguridad del suministro a que estemos ahora en una situación mucho mejor de lo que era previsible, y a que podamos *hacer frente bastante bien a las amenazas* que nos vienen de *Rusia*", ha afirmado el canciller.

Scholz se ha referido al gas, que Rusia está utilizando como parte de su estrategia en la guerra contra Ucrania. "Comenzamos muy, muy, pronto a prepararnos para la situación de que pudiera haber problemas con el suministro de energía" y "*tomamos las decisiones necesarias muy rápidamente* para poder pasar bien este invierno y el siguiente", ha señalado.

El canciller ha mencionado la construcción "a un ritmo impresionante" de *nuevas terminales en las costas del norte de Alemania* para poder importar *gas licuado* y a las posibilidades de *importación desde Noruega, Holanda y los puertos de Europa Occidental*. Asimismo, se ha logrado con leyes correspondientes que los depósitos de *almacenamiento de gas* estén, a diferencia del año pasado, llenas *ya a más de un 80%*, ha dicho, y ha asegurado que seguirán llenándose "para estar preparados para el próximo invierno".

También se ha referido a las medidas para *alargar la operatividad de las centrales eléctricas de carbón y petróleo* y ha recordado que se está estudiando si tiene sentido hacer lo propio con las últimas centrales nucleares que debían dejar de funcionar a finales de este año. Además, ha garantizado que todo ello se hará teniendo en cuenta también el *impacto económico de esta crisis energética para los ciudadanosy las empresas* con ayudas para hacer frente al aumento de precios.

Además de la energía, otro de los temas centrales a debate en este Consejo de Ministro extraordinario será la estrategia de seguridad nacional, una cuestión que se abordará con el presidente del Gobierno español, Pedro Sánchez, como invitado.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

*Scholz ve a Alemania en situación mejor de la esperada para afrontar invierno* 

Le han debido de contar que hay un tío que se llama Rejon que forea en España, no en Alemania. Scholz, ante la noticia, ha pegado un trago a su copa, ha sonreído con resignación y ha dicho "en el pais de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey; los alemanes somos el tuerto; pobres españoles".


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Despues de esta contraofensiva Ucrania se quedará sin efectivos militares y habrá perdido la guerra definitivamente.
> 
> DEP en RIP Ukraini



     ...pero que cachondo eres joio......


----------



## AlexLimón99 (30 Ago 2022)

Señores, ya vamos para Bingo!!!

Din, din din!!!!

Otro tonto más que dice que Rusia es un país comunista!!!!!!

Vengan y pasen!! vean al enésimo tonto de la semana!!!! No os lo perdáis!!!!


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Quien no tiene varios drones de combate por casa para usar en caso de necesidad. Piden coches....no tienen ni vehículos....o lo que viene a ser decimos que pedimos de cara a la galería, pero será requisar. Tiene guasa hablar de voluntarios....como los "voluntarios" civiles que mueren en el frente.

*El gobernador de Mikolaiv pide a los ucranios que ayuden al Ejército con la donación de drones y coches*
El gobernador regional de Mikolaiv (sur), Vitaly Kim, ha pedido este martes a los ciudadanos ucranios que ayuden al Ejército de Kiev con la *donación de drones y coches* para impulsar la contraofensiva ucrania en el sur del país, que fue anunciada de forma oficial ayer lunes y con la que el Gobierno de Volodímir Zelenski pretende recuperar la región de Jersón, situada al norte de Crimea y al oeste de la provincia de Zaporiyia. Hacía semanas que se especulaba con una gran ofensiva militar ucrania para recuperar terreno. 

“La ayuda para nuestros militares se ha reducido con respecto a drones, coches, etc. Y ahora es un momento en el que la necesitan realmente mucho porque el enemigo se ha hecho con una cierta cantidad de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, mientras nosotros *estamos cortos de drones y coches. Por eso apelo a los voluntarios*: por favor, actualizad vuestros contactos, preguntad a los militares qué es lo que necesitan y cómo los podéis ayudar. Poneos en ello porque la liberación de Jersón no está para nada lejos”


----------



## zogu (30 Ago 2022)

y este es el nivel del tele monguer medio que nos rodea en nuestro día a día...y no son pocos


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Quien no tiene varios drones de combate por casa para usar en caso de necesidad. Piden coches....no tienen ni vehículos....o lo que viene a ser decimos que pedimos de cara a la galería, pero será requisar. Tiene guasa hablar de voluntarios....como los "voluntarios" civiles que mueren en el frente.
> 
> *El gobernador de Mikolaiv pide a los ucranios que ayuden al Ejército con la donación de drones y coches*
> El gobernador regional de Mikolaiv (sur), Vitaly Kim, ha pedido este martes a los ciudadanos ucranios que ayuden al Ejército de Kiev con la *donación de drones y coches* para impulsar la contraofensiva ucrania en el sur del país, que fue anunciada de forma oficial ayer lunes y con la que el Gobierno de Volodímir Zelenski pretende recuperar la región de Jersón, situada al norte de Crimea y al oeste de la provincia de Zaporiyia. Hacía semanas que se especulaba con una gran ofensiva militar ucrania para recuperar terreno.
> ...



 estamos cortos de coches y drones... ya.

Pues que requisen carrazos en las fronteras con Polonia y Eslovaquia, que eso si que va a ser un game changer: batallón Taycan, batallón X5, batallón Panamera...


----------



## Inkalus (30 Ago 2022)

Telita vaya nivel.......


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Mucha suerte a los ucranianos, espero que apliquen toda la Doctrina Planelles que puedan.


----------



## pegaso (30 Ago 2022)

Tontico que no sabe nada de la política rusa. Pero ve la televisión.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Zelensky es un personaje repugnante, basta con verle para comprobar que es alguien muy acomplejado; enanito (sí, es más pequeño que Putin), feo, con una voz que parece que lleva fumando trujas desde los ocho años... El mismo sabe que es una persona mediocre, y con esa gente hay que andarse con ojo, sobre todo si consiguen tener algo de autoridad.



La única ventaja que tiene el hijoPutin de tener un ejército de retrasados, es que como tienen la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima, tampoco la tienen para ver que su única opción es rendirse y no dar la vida por un dictador que solo quería pasar a la historia como un gran conquistador y que se la suda si ellos mueren.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Cuantas veces hemos leido ya que no tenían tropas ni armamento....ni gasolina? Que pena que no haya prensa seria y solo se limiten a pregonar lo que les llega desde Ucrania (que siempre es la verdad absoluta) en lugar de dar noticias objetivas y rigurosas. Pues nada, hoy 30 de agosto casi se puede dar por finalizada la guerra, en horas el ejército Ucraniano (sin un solo mercenario ni armas Europeas ni ayuda de nadie) ha prácticamente desintegrado todo el ejército Ruso. Si ha hecho eso en horas.....en días podrán conquistar Europa entera si se lo proponen, en una semana, todo el mundo y a partir de ahí....solo es imaginar....como las noticias.
> 
> 
> «Fuentes de Rusia afirman que hay constantes retiradas del lado ruso y que *el ejército ruso está al borde de la desintegración*. Además, ¿te imaginas cómo afectará a la moral el martilleo nocturno por parte de los Himars, la muerte y las heridas de muchos de tus compañeros y la pérdida de oficiales?», apunta el investigdor ucraniano Taras Kuzio.



Yo ya estoy aprendiendo ucropiteco para cuando Farlopensky sea el emperador y regente único de Europa y capitán general el ejército más poderoso del mundo.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mucha suerte a los ucranianos, espero que apliquen toda la Doctrina Planelles que puedan.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Las putinejas de mierda estáis enfermos de la cabeza .Los rusos van a perder porque el 90% son alcohólicos y no tienen ni calcetines, por no hablar que llevarán meses sin ducharse...
> 
> Hay un libro sobre un americano que se dedica a buscar unos búhos a punto de extinguirse en la zona del Amur, habla ruso perfecto y se tiró 10 años viajando por la zona, el libro está escrito mucho antes de la guerra de Ucrania, pero retrata perfectamente el problema del alcoholismo ruso, por si alguien está interesado el libro se titula : Búhos de los hielos del este, editorial Siruela.



¿No hay un libro de esos hablando de la tradición española del suicidio?.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La única ventaja que tiene el hijoPutin de tener un ejército de retrasados, es que como tienen la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima, tampoco la tienen para ver que su única opción es rendirse y no dar la vida por un dictador que solo quería pasar a la historia como un gran conquistador y que se la suda si ellos mueren.



Estas hablando de Zelensky, y ni te das cuenta.


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "El orden global"...si no te gusta, te jodes. Esto va a terminar mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Antes mencionaba la matraca de los 'valores europeos'...
Se le ve el pelo imperial a cada paso que da.
Por cierto, se comentaba por ahí que la Scholz le preguntaron
algo así como "si él se veía viviendo en EEUU..."
No debió contestar, por supuesto. nunca se sabe...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Mauricio Schwarz aclarando el porque la dependencia del gas Alemana y que estaban haciendo ciertos grupos ecologistas. Y por quién además de Putin vamos a pasar frío este invierno.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> Señores, ya vamos para Bingo!!!
> 
> Din, din din!!!!
> 
> ...




No lo es, de hecho, está mucho más cercano al franquismo de lo que muchos en España (izquierda) quiere ver, no obstante...sí que podemos calificarlo como país intervencionista en grado sumo en la sociedad, por lo que, en líneas generales y quitando todo tipo de "simbolismos" o de declaraciones, si estaríamos ante un país "estatista", lo que es, en síntesis, muy cercano al ideal comunista, meterse dentro de la mente de los ciudadanos para que no molesten, se conformen con un cuenco de arroz y dejen que los "políticos" acumulen poder.

La cuestión es que la simbología que se usa en Rusia se confunde en España con el comunismo, pero sí que podemos decir que, no lo es, pero se le parece mucho


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Así quedo ayer un cuartel general ruso en Kherson


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Sobre el año 250 AC todos los glaciares de los Alpes desaparecieron. Eso permitió cruzarlos al ejército romano y conquistar Germanía



¡Malditas fábricas del Lacio!


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

El chinato y el cabo chusquero ya estan en ello......


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo no digo ná
> 
> _Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky
> 
> ...



Eso me suena a la "Madre de todas la Batallas"


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mauricio Schwarz aclarando el porque la dependencia del gas Alemana y que estaban haciendo ciertos grupos ecologistas. Y por quién además de Putin vamos a pasar frío este invierno.



Que el Schwarz este lea lo que ha dicho el ex-vicepresidente de Aramco, a ver si se entera de que va el tema.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Después de leer que tanto Noruega, los paises árabes e incluso el mismo EEUU limitarían la venta unos y no bajarían de precio otros, Europa queda con la imposibilidad material de abastecerse de gas, ya no a corto plazo sino a muy largo plazo. Esta mujer, Von der leyen, repudiada no por casualidad por Merkel, es el ser mas siniestro que vi en mucho tiempo.

Es de admirar el increíble trabajo que los EEUU realizaron para poner en los órganos de poder Europeo a sus activos. Visto lo visto no hay duda que el personal político de Europa sirve mas a los intereses de EEUU que a los propios de sus paises.

Pienso incluso que la repentina enfermedad de Angela Merkel fuese incluso provocada porque estoy seguro que mucho de lo ocurrido no hubiera pasado si dicha mujer aun estuviera en el poder,


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

cuando todas las tropas ukras esten atacando juntas seran masacradas por un ataque aereo ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso me suena a la "Madre de todas la Batallas"



Lo de kiev como va? Esta noche si que si?


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> cuando todas las tropas ukras esten atacando juntas seran masacradas por un ataque aereo ruso.



Si, verdad?


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Tengo más de español que tú. Pero mucho más.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Ago 2022)

La manipulación de masas a gran escala surgió en EEUU y, desde entonces hasta hoy, no ha parado, institucionalizándose totalmente, idiotizando a la gente hasta el punto de hacerla tragar la magufada oficial premium: una falsa pandemia y su "remedio", las falsa vacunas (para saber que no existe una pandemia basta la evidencia directa; para creer que existe, hay que tragar muchas horas de telebasura y además estar ya bastante idiotizado).

Pues con la guerra esta, que se encuentra en la otra punta de Europa, coser y cantar.

El titiricasta Woodrow Wilson, que había sido reelegido en 1916 con un programa contra la guerra y con los lemas: “Nos mantuvo fuera de la guerra” y "Paz sin victoria", creó la *Comisión Creel* para dar la vuelta a la opinión pública y meter a los EEUU en la guerra, ya que los norteamericanos no estaban por la labor.

"Había por tanto que hacer algo para inducir en la sociedad la idea de la obligación de participar en la guerra. Y se creó una comisión de propaganda gubernamental, conocida con el nombre de Comisión Creel, que, en seis meses, logró convertir una población pacífica en otra histérica y belicista que quería ir a la guerra y destruir todo lo que oliera a alemán, despedazar a todos los alemanes, y salvar así al mundo (...)

El poder financiero y empresarial y los medios de comunicación fomentaron y prestaron un gran apoyo a esta operación, de la que, a su vez, obtuvieron todo tipo de provechos.

Entre los que participaron activa y entusiásticamente en la guerra de Wilson estaban los intelectuales progresistas, gente del círculo de John Dewey. Estos se mostraban muy orgullosos, como se deduce al leer sus escritos de la época, por haber demostrado que lo que ellos llamaban los miembros más inteligentes de la comunidad, es decir, ellos mismos, eran capaces de convencer a una población reticente de que había que ir a una guerra mediante el sistema de aterrorizarla y suscitar en ella un fanatismo patriotero.

Los medios utilizados fueron muy amplios. Por ejemplo, se fabricaron montones de atrocidades supuestamente cometidas por los alemanes, en las que se incluían niños belgas con los miembros arrancados y todo tipo de cosas horribles que todavía se pueden leer en los libros de historia, buena parte de lo cual fue inventado por el Ministerio británico de propaganda, cuyo auténtico propósito en aquel momento —tal como queda reflejado en sus deliberaciones secretas— era el de dirigir el pensamiento de la mayor parte del mundo.

Pero la cuestión clave era la de controlar el pensamiento de los miembros más inteligentes de la sociedad americana, quienes, a su vez, diseminarían la propaganda que estaba siendo elaborada y llevarían al pacífico país a la histeria propia de los tiempos de guerra. Y funcionó muy bien."

(Noam Chomsky, _El control de los medios de comunicación)._

Y cada vez funciona mejor.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de kiev como va? Esta noche si que si?



Y lo de recuperar Crimea y todo el terreno perdido desde Febrero como va, que esto es un sinvivir de victorias ucranianas.

De victoria a victoria hasta la derrota final.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Puto pringao, si claro, al doble del precio de mercado, Paco de mier...


----------



## AlexLimón99 (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No lo es, de hecho, está mucho más cercano al franquismo de lo que muchos en España (izquierda) quiere ver, no obstante...sí que podemos calificarlo como país intervencionista en grado sumo en la sociedad, por lo que, en líneas generales y quitando todo tipo de "simbolismos" o de declaraciones, si estaríamos ante un país "estatista", lo que es, en síntesis, muy cercano al ideal comunista, meterse dentro de la mente de los ciudadanos para que no molesten, se conformen con un cuenco de arroz y dejen que los "políticos" acumulen poder.
> 
> La cuestión es que la simbología que se usa en Rusia se confunde en España con el comunismo, pero sí que podemos decir que, no lo es, pero se le parece mucho



No, perdona, tampoco se le parece. Ni mucho ni poco.

Comunismo significa la abolición de clases sociales y la socialización de todos los medios de producción que hay en el país. Amen de la abolición de la propiedad privada. Ninguna de esas cosas se dan en Rusia, por favor. ¿Que puede haber intervención del estado? Sí, claro. Pero es que intervención del estado hay hasta en el paraíso capitalista por excelencia, Singapur, aunque los ultraliberales no quieran admitirlo. Pero lo que hay en Rusia no es comunismo, no os confundáis. Ni se le acerca. Recuerda que movimientos como el falangismo o el carlismo también son ultraintervencionistas y partidarios de la estatalizacion de medios de producción estratégicos, y no vamos diciendo que son comunistas.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Si, es cierto. Mueren miles de ucranianos por culpa de los intereses del imperialismo ruso, que no les consulta a ver si están de acuerdo en ser invadidos y masacrados.

Menos mal que estás tú para aclararnos la situación.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Quien no tiene varios drones de combate por casa para usar en caso de necesidad. Piden coches....no tienen ni vehículos....o lo que viene a ser decimos que pedimos de cara a la galería, pero será requisar. Tiene guasa hablar de voluntarios....como los "voluntarios" civiles que mueren en el frente.
> 
> *El gobernador de Mikolaiv pide a los ucranios que ayuden al Ejército con la donación de drones y coches*
> El gobernador regional de Mikolaiv (sur), Vitaly Kim, ha pedido este martes a los ciudadanos ucranios que ayuden al Ejército de Kiev con la *donación de drones y coches* para impulsar la contraofensiva ucrania en el sur del país, que fue anunciada de forma oficial ayer lunes y con la que el Gobierno de Volodímir Zelenski pretende recuperar la región de Jersón, situada al norte de Crimea y al oeste de la provincia de Zaporiyia. Hacía semanas que se especulaba con una gran ofensiva militar ucrania para recuperar terreno.
> ...



No veo gracia en la noticia, solo tristeza...

Con tal anuncio obligan a la población a desprnderse de sus vehículos so pena de ser acusados de colaboracionistas. 

La perdida de sus vehículos los condenara a quedarse en la población y servir como escudo a las tropas Ucranianas


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Exvicepresidente ejecutivo de Saudi Aramco: La UE no tiene alternativas a la energía rusa


Según Sadad Al Husseini, Rusia, a su vez, tiene "muchos mercados alternativos" como China, Japón o la India.




actualidad.rt.com







Que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Ago 2022)

Rusia le aprieta un poco más la soga del gas, a Francia.
Gazprom anuncia que se reduce el envío de gas, por desacuerdos en los contratos.

Tic tac Francia

Engie advierte que Rusia cortará aún más el suministro de gas


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Claro, los rusos de mierda no les han consultado a los ucranianos si querían ser invadidos por los intereses del cerdo del hijoPutin.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Ago 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La especia debe dejar de fluir.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Veremos si luego de nuevo es de cara a la galería y la mejora al final es casi inexistente. Porque buena parte del coste eléctrico es por impuestos añadidos. De momento ya pinta mal. Tienen que garantizar que los costes de las energías renovables se repercutan sobre los consumidores ¿Esto no se hacía ya? Pero es irónico que lo diga como si fuese algo a aplaudir. Y esos beneficios que obtendrán, en lugar de sangrar menos con ese impuesto y reducirlo, lo usarán en "hogares vulnerables" es decir inmigrantes y sin papeles en gran parte de los casos. Es decir que al final pagarán más los de siempre, para dar más ayudas a los de siempre.

No tiene pinta de que vaya a bajar mucho el coste enérgetico si hay que pagar la luz a los hogares vulnerables y pasar a energías renovables (más caras) y seguir con el empeño en no comprar a Rusia para comprar lo mismo a paises donde te costará un 50% más como poco.

*Bruselas activará la intervención de emergencia del mercado eléctrico en cuestión de "semanas"*
*Las propuestas para cambiar el modelo de fijación de precios a largo plazo no llegarán hasta principios de 2023.*

"Tenemos que desarrollar un instrumento que garantice que el precio del gas deje de dominar el precio de la electricidad", sostiene la presidenta. "*Tenemos que garantizar que las energías renovables se generen a menores costes*, *que estos costes se repercutan en los consumidores* y que *los beneficios extraordinarios se usen para ayudar a los hogares vulnerables*", dijo Von der Leyen.

Objetivos políticos que perseguimos: el aumento de las renovables en Europa o la reducción de la demanda de gas", ha insistido su portavoz.


Y por otro lado, Pedrito buscando su minuto de protagonismo. También ha dicho que por solidaridad con los Españoles que no llegan a fin de mes por meternos en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada, dejará de ir en Falcón hasta para tomar café, de vacaciones pagadas por los Españoles a un palacete y se bajará el sueldo a la mitad.....ah no, que la solidaridad han de hacerla otros y no el.

"*España quiere aportar sus capacidades para ayudar a los países que peor lo están pasand*o por el chantaje de Putin - añade Sánchez - España concentra el 30 % de posibilidades de regasificación de toda Europa y no podemos utilizarlas de manera total porque tenemos un cuello de botella, y eso hay que resolverlo sea por Francia o por Italia".

"Europa ha respondido con solidaridad a la guerra de Putin, y ese es el camino", afirma Sánchez.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ago 2022)

Mirad desde el segundo 20 el siguiente minuto, esa si que ella sola puede iniciar una ofensiva o contra-ofensiva , el resto del video interesante pero cuenta cosas ya conocidas.


----------



## INE (30 Ago 2022)

Próximamente en Netflix. Podéis elegir a un actor negro transexual para hacer el papel de Putin, si os hace illusion.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Veremos si luego de nuevo es de cara a la galería y la mejora al final es casi inexistente. Porque buena parte del coste eléctrico es por impuestos añadidos. De momento ya pinta mal. Tienen que garantizar que los costes de las energías renovables se repercutan sobre los consumidores ¿Esto no se hacía ya? Pero es irónico que lo diga como si fuese algo a aplaudir. Y esos beneficios que obtendrán, en lugar de sangrar menos con ese impuesto y reducirlo, lo usarán en "hogares vulnerables" es decir inmigrantes y sin papeles en gran parte de los casos. Es decir que al final pagarán más los de siempre, para dar más ayudas a los de siempre.
> 
> No tiene pinta de que vaya a bajar mucho el coste enérgetico si hay que pagar la luz a los hogares vulnerables y pasar a energías renovables (más caras) y seguir con el empeño en no comprar a Rusia para comprar lo mismo a paises donde te costará un 50% más como poco.
> 
> ...



No necesitamos gas de nadie para cinco años, ni siquiera la mierda licuada yanqui:








Encuentran un yacimiento de gas en el País Vasco equivalente a cinco años de consumo en España


Con este hallazgo, la Comunidad Autónoma Vasca aspira a convertirse en un referente gasista en Europa



www.abc.es




*Encuentran un yacimiento de gas en el País Vasco equivalente a cinco años de consumo en España*
Con este hallazgo, la Comunidad Autónoma Vasca aspira a convertirse en un referente gasista en Europa​_«Hemos hechos exploraciones en Gran Enara, catorce exploraciones de las que trece nos dicen que hay gas no convencional que se estima que lo que puede haber allí son unos 184-185 BCM, miles de millones de metros cúbicos, que *sería lo que consumiría Euskadi en 60 años» *, ha afirmado López, que se encuentra de viaje oficial en EEUU. Unda también ha precisado que la cantidad de la que se está hablando es el «equivalente al consumo de cinco años de toda España». _​








El Gobierno vasco se ratifica en no explorar el gas de Euskadi, a pesar de los costes de la energía


Una semana después de que el presidente de BBG, donde el Ejecutivo tiene el 50%, dijera que hay explorar el gas «cuanto antes», Tapia recuerda la prioridad de la apuesta




www.elcorreo.com







La fotografía de una Fea bieja, caradeloro, infollable e HIJADEPUTA. Si la factura del gas sube en España es por culpa de esta BASURA HUMANA del PNV.​


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Ucrania .....más detalles del frente sur de kherson. Los ucranianos habrían tomado Ternovye Pod. Línea defensiva rusa en la línea blodohatne - pravdyne.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Jaja! Los HIMARS ahora ya son de madera

Resumen de la lírica Wunderwaffen tontánica:

- pero ejqie lor dronej baryaktar...
- pero ejque los Javelin..
- pero ejqie los NLAW...
- pero ejque los HIMARS...

- pero ejque LA MADERAAAA... 

Es el mester de juglaría ucropiteco. Tocando la lira hasta que los pies les huelan a quemado.


----------



## España1 (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania .....más detalles del frente sur de kherson. Los ucranianos habrían tomado Ternovye Pod. Línea defensiva rusa en la línea blodohatne - pravdyne.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173524



Pedazo avance, espectacular


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Nueva remesa de zumbacabras de camino a morir en Ucrania. Aunque muchos van tapados se ve que estos ya no son como los de hace 6 meses, son viejunos y se ven tripitas cerveceras y el equipo tampoco es de los Madelman chechenos de febrero. 

Otros que van rascando de donde pueden, lo malo para Kadyrov es que se sienta en la silla de presidente única y exclusivamente por su ejercito personal que por lo que vemos se esta quedando seco. Si los chechenos de verdad se dan cuenta tendrá lio en casa.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)

Fuerzas aereas rusas de chiste, pasará a la historia sobre COMO NO HACER UNA INVASION:


----------



## RankXerox (30 Ago 2022)

Agosto 2022: 10,4% de inflación (dato provisional).....sigan disfrutando.


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Lo más interesante del relato es que confirma el porqué de la tenaz resistencia de las tropas Ucras. Aquellos que ven perdida su posición y deciden retirarse sin tener órdenes para ello directamente se les dispara sin preguntar una vez son detectados en la retaguardia fuera de sus posiciones.
> 
> Para muchos es más peligroso retirarse, porque van a una muerte segura que tentar la suerte y esperar que un proyectil no caiga encima tuya.
> 
> ...




Por lo que dice, todo lo que se necesita para seguir vivo en esas trincheras son habilidades de boyscout, básicamente evitar que los rusos te detecten.

Me gustaría saber qué brazalete llevaba este: azul (nazis) o amarillo (carne de cañón).


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

Rumores de una posible declaración de Putin esta tarde pidiendo una tregua ante la imparabla ofensiva rejoniana en Jersón, atentos pues...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Ya están los putinianos llorando. Muy buena señal.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Fuerzas aereas rusas de chiste, pasará a la historia sobre COMO NO HACER UNA INVASION:



Eso puedem ser HIMARS o TOS rusos.

En fin.... los ucros y su lírica a la desesperada.


----------



## Artedi (30 Ago 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> El informe de hoy, no es exhaustivo, pero sí bastante detallado e incluye mis observaciones personales que explican otro día de matanza inútil y sin sentido. Hasta llego a sentir algo de compasión por los pobres diablos de los soldados ucranianos, pero luego me acuerdo de las víctimas de Donbass y se me pasa.
> 
> PD He editado añadiendo al final dos artículos de interesante lectura
> 
> ...



Recuerdo el "tour" Kherson-Dnepro-Nikolaev que hice en 2016, si no me falla la memoria. La vuelta a Kherson desde Dnepro la hice en coche cama; como el precio era más que moderado, me compré plaza en un SV (que son los compartimientos biplaza de primera clase, bastante cómodos). El compañero que me tocó era un oficial que regresaba del frente en Donbass, entonces relativamente tranquilo. 

Hablamos un rato sobre el tema. Yo venía "leído" de Burbuja, pero me guardé muy mucho de opinar nada, más allá de desear que todo se resolviera lo más pronto y mejor posible. Pues bien, tengo que decir que esa persona era absolutamente bondadosa y apacible. No pude evitar el filosofar sobre ese encuentro. Ciertamente basta muy poco veneno para hacer tóxico un barril de buen vino. Por eso en este hilo, no me cansaré de recomendar humanidad y comprensión. Hay sádicos y criminales de guerra, sin duda, pero muchos no lo son, y buena parte pueden ser clasificados exactamente como lo que dices: pobres diablos.


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2022)

[QUOTE="Cozumel, post: 42270550, member: 196869"
A todos los lameputins, os deseo que os violen, asesinen, roben, bombardeen, degüellen, maten a vuestras familias en vuestras casas; lo mismo que pedís para los Ucranianos y que Occidente diga que no es problema suyo, que los asesinos luchan por la libertad
[/QUOTE]

Al ignore por engorrinar el hilo

Chau


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

t.me/TXDPR/1695

_*FASE 3 - LA OFENSIVA DE SEPTIEMBRE

He predicho que una gran ofensiva rusa/republicana comenzará el 1 de septiembre.
Hay múltiples razones por las que pienso esto, algunas tácticas, otras estratégicas, 
algunas pragmáticas, otras simbólicas. En conjunto, me parecen bastante convincentes.

1) Rusia necesita recuperar la iniciativa militar. Si bien se han hecho progresos a través 
de duros combates, el hecho es que el Frente del Donbass en la RPD permanece 
prácticamente sin cambios, y ninguno de los principales objetivos -Mari'inka y Avdiivka-
han sido tomados. Peski fue una victoria dura, pero menor, y los avances más allá 
del borde occidental del pueblo no se han materializado.

2) Donetsk, la principal ciudad estratégica de Donbass, sigue siendo objeto de un intenso 
bombardeo, que tiene un efecto muy negativo en la moral local, así como en la percepción
rusa e internacional de cómo se está desarrollando la Operación. Las estaciones de suministro,
filtración y bombeo de agua también siguen siendo bombardeadas, y actualmente funcionan 
a un 25% de su capacidad. Esto afecta gravemente a millones de ciudadanos de la RPD, no sólo
en Donetsk, sino en todo el camino desde Makeevka hasta Mariupol.

3) El continuo bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporozhia, en manos de Rusia, por parte
de las fuerzas de EE.UU. y Ucrania, no sólo es un grave peligro para el Donbass, el sur de Rusia
y más allá, sino que es una amenaza y una responsabilidad política y, por tanto, militar estratégica.
Los ataques a la ZNPP son el comodín general de la Operación, con mas queposibles consecuencias
imprevisibles. Hay que protegerla, y hacerlo debe ser la prioridad número uno de Rusia. Aunque
el OIEA ha hecho algunos gestos prometedores, ha quedado claro que la Admón. del Secretario
General de la ONU ha sido corrompida y cooptada, y la diplomacia y la razón no serán suficientes
para evitar nuevos ataques y provocaciones contra la ZNPP.

4) Se acerca el invierno. El otoño ya está aquí. Rusia tiene una corta ventana de oportunidad 
para lograr y cimentar sus objetivos militares en Ucrania antes de que el clima se convierta 
en un gran perjuicio para la capacidad de maniobra del ejército ruso. La caída de las hojas 
es una ventaja sustancial para las tropas que avanzan en busca de defensores atrincherados 
en zonas rurales. Pero también hay que recordar que, si bien el hielo y la nieve del invierno 
son factores muy sustanciales que influyen en la capacidad de movimiento de las columnas 
de blindados pesados, la lluvia y el consiguiente barro son un obstáculo aún mayor, y antes 
de la nieve del invierno viene la lluvia del otoño. Y el barro.

5) Rusia está preparada ahora. No hay momento como el presente, ninguna buena razón
para seguir retrasando. A lo largo de la frontera ucraniana, desde Belgorod hasta Crimea, 
Rusia ha acumulado una fuerza de combate capaz de asestar golpes decisivos a las fuerzas 
militares del régimen de Kiev. Esto, hasta ahora, incluye más de 400 aviones de combate 
de ala fija y más de 300 helicópteros de ataque y transporte, el 3º Cuerpo de 15.000 hombres, 
y más de 60.000 tropas rusas preparadas y dispuestas a avanzar en cualquier momento.
El 3er cuerpo está recién entrenado, descansado y equipado con armas modernas que no se
han utilizado anteriormente en el conflicto, incluyendo T-80BV, T-90M, BMP3 y defensas
aéreas y EW mejoradas. El 3er Cuerpo se encontraba en Taganrok hace dos días, pero ya
ha comenzado a llegar a las proximidades del frente de Donetsk. Un refuerzo de 75.000 
hombres representaría un aumento del 50% de las fuerzas de combate rusas en Ucrania, 
lo que, teniendo en cuenta los éxitos anteriores de Rusia, podría resultar decisivo.

6) Hace 83 años, el 1 del 9 de 1939, los nazis alemanes invadieron Polonia en lo que sería
el comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Dmitri Medvédev ha explicado reciente 
y explícitamente que Rusia está en Ucrania "para evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial". 
Sería totalmente apropiado que Rusia comenzara la 3ª y última fase de su desnazificación *_
*de Ucrania en esa fecha simbólica.*


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Rumores de una posible declaración de Putin esta tarde pidiendo una tregua ante la imparabla ofensiva rejoniana en Jersón, atentos pues...



No te digo? Los ucripitecos ya han tomado Moscú.

Os coméis OWNED por docenas cada día sin ningún sentido del ridículo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

La doctrina Planelles...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Rumores de una posible declaración de Putin esta tarde pidiendo una tregua ante la imparabla ofensiva rejoniana en Jersón, atentos pues...



Ha caído ya Kiev, camarada chusquero?


----------



## Adriano II (30 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> La perdida de sus vehículos los condenara a quedarse en la población y servir como escudo a las tropas Ucranianas



¿Qué tropas?

Si en vez de quedarse en Nikolaiev a defender la ciudad casa por casa donde los rusos no pueden usar la aviación ni la artillería a saco y tendrían alguna oportunidad están saliendo a campo abierto para que los rusos los cazen como conejos

No va a quedar ni el tato para defender Nikolaiev


----------



## Seronoser (30 Ago 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Recuerdo el "tour" Kherson-Dnepro-Nikolaev que hice en 2016, si no me falla la memoria. La vuelta a Kherson desde Dnepro la hice en coche cama; como el precio era más que moderado, me compré plaza en un SV (que son los compartimientos biplaza de primera clase, bastante cómodos). El compañero que me tocó era un oficial que regresaba del frente en Donbass, entonces relativamente tranquilo.
> 
> Hablamos un rato sobre el tema. Yo venía "leído" de Burbuja, pero me guardé muy mucho de opinar nada, más allá de desear que todo se resolviera lo más pronto y mejor posible. Pues bien, tengo que decir que esa persona era absolutamente bondadosa y apacible. No pude evitar el filosofar sobre ese encuentro. Ciertamente basta muy poco veneno para hacer tóxico un barril de buen vino. Por eso en este hilo, no me cansaré de recomendar humanidad y comprensión. Hay sádicos y criminales de guerra, sin duda, pero muchos no lo son, y buena parte pueden ser clasificados exactamente como lo que dices: pobres diablos.



Era bondadosa porque tú no eras separatista pro ruso y eres europeo.
En Ucrania te comen la polla si eres europeo.

Yo, que conozco bastantes más ucranianos que tú, ya te digo que el ucraniano soldado bueno, es el ucraniano muerto.
Son una peste nazi, que hay que eliminar y desnazificar. Sin prisa, pero sin pausa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Rumores de una posible declaración de Putin esta tarde pidiendo una tregua ante la imparabla ofensiva rejoniana en Jersón, atentos pues...



Pues ya sabes, es tarde te puedes comer un ladrillo y a la nevera. O puedes aumentar tu prestigio…veremos.
Las 10 de la noche es el límite.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

No les quieren ni sus aliados..


----------



## El Veraz (30 Ago 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Jaja! Los HIMARS ahora ya son de madera
> 
> Resumen de la lírica Wunderwaffen tontánica:
> 
> ...



Madre mia, ser prorruso ya sabemos que implica ser bastante cortito. Pero es que hay que explicaroslo todo muy muy sencillito para que lo cojais:


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Lo que tengo claro es que reventar material ruso, y cargarse invasores, es una excelente noticia, aún en el caso que no existan avances.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> ¿Qué tropas?
> 
> Si en vez de quedarse en Nikolaiev a defender la ciudad casa por casa donde los rusos no pueden usar la aviación ni la artillería a saco y tendrían alguna oportunidad están saliendo a campo abierto para que los rusos los cazen como conejos
> 
> No va a quedar ni el tato para defender Nikolaiev



Decisión del propio Zelensky, en plan General Tiñoso. Ofensiva sin los medios necesarios, tomada únicamente en base a consideraciones políticas... o fruto de la desesperación. La suya y la de sus padrinos.


----------



## Adriano II (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Decisión del propio Zelensky, en plan General Tiñoso. Ofensiva sin los medios necesarios, tomada únicamente en base a consideraciones políticas... o fruto de la desesperación. La suya y la de sus padrinos.



Pues esperate que dicen que están llevando al frente lo que tienen en Odessa para cubrir bajas

Como siga la ofensiva un par de días más luego los rusos de paseo hasta Odessa ...


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, es tarde te puedes comer un ladrillo y a la nevera. O puedes aumentar tu prestigio…veremos.
> Las 10 de la noche es el límite.



en pingüi we trust


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

El armamento Potemkin...    

Rusos y ucranianos usando tramoya como cebos. Una tradición eslava...





__





Potemkin village - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





El otro día estuvimos calculando, segun el mas profundo insight BRBJ, que a los rusos les quedaban un 0.75 de Kinzhal y un puñado de Kalibr. Difícilmente se han podido gastar 10 en tirar al muñeco de madera. Esto ya es la catalanización del conflicto: todo zascas y astusiah para calentar a la masa fanboy en Twitter... la guerra como el arte de los gilipollas.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Madre mia, ser prorruso ya sabemos que implica ser bastante cortito. Pero es que hay que explicaroslo todo muy muy sencillito para que lo cojais:



Los ucranianos huelen sangre rusa y nada hace presagiar que se vayan a conformar con pequeñas recuperaciones de territorio.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ha caído ya Kiev, camarada chusquero?



va en plan barrio sésamo pa que lo entiendas:
en febrero Kiev era ukro, hoy tambíen
en febrero Jersón era ukro, hoy tampoco
y ahora mira tu factura de la luz...ah no que tu vas con lámpara iluminándote e iluminándonos como Diógenes


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

Responded tontánicos, ¿cuantos de estos lograrán llegar a Khersón?



Ejque lor ruso no tienen proyeztiler de prezisión...


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

No sé, no me doy cuenta. A ver qué dicen los ejpertoh del mamapollato checheno que no están intoxicados por la agenda 2030 etc.









Rusia retira sus últimos Su-35 de Crimea debido a los ataques ucranianos


Rusia ha dispersado 10 aviones de combate de Crimea a otros aeródromos en la Rusia para evitar más pérdidas por los ataques ucranianos.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Artedi (30 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Ucrania te comen la polla si eres europeo.



Bueno, tengo que admitir que no puedo desmentir eso (ejem). 



Seronoser dijo:


> Yo, que conozco bastantes más ucranianos que tú, ya te digo que el ucraniano bueno, es el ucraniano muerto.
> Son una peste nazi, que hay que eliminar y desnazificar. Sin prisa, pero sin pausa.



Puedes desarrollar un poco, ya puestos? Qué putadas te han gastado? En serio no has encontrado a nadie decente? Yo conozco a un buen puñado que diría que son gente legal...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pues esperate que dicen que están llevando al frente lo que tienen en Odessa para cubrir bajas
> 
> Como siga la ofensiva un par de días más luego los rusos de paseo hasta Odessa ...



Tambien iban a tomar kiev en 3 dias....y van 6 meses.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Madre mia, ser prorruso ya sabemos que implica ser bastante cortito. Pero es que hay que explicaroslo todo muy muy sencillito para que lo cojais:



Pero ejke la maderaaaa!

Jajajajaja!


----------



## magufone (30 Ago 2022)

Esta película ya la hemos visto...
A ver si esta vez salen con lo de "fin de las operaciones en el area de Jerson..."


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

la casera ta quedando sin gas paezme a mí


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No sé, no me doy cuenta. A ver qué dicen los ejpertoh del mamapollato checheno que no están intoxicados por la agenda 2030 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa página es tan seria como la Pronto, sólo con leerla...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Hasta a un cerdo le pegas una pedrada y sale corriendo. El ruso medio ha ido a Ucrania a beber, robar y violar, en cuanto caen cerca cuatro pepinos sale huyendo como ratas, ya lo hemos visto.


----------



## Artedi (30 Ago 2022)

Es bien posible que esa muerte horrible la haya tenido ya, sí. Pero piense que usted mismo, bajo un activo lavado de cerebro, puede llegar a hacer cosas que tal vez le costaría creer. Por supuesto puede decirme que no, y tal vez incluso sea cierto, pero la mayoría de la gente es lo que es: egoísta, débil, simple...


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

NACIONES UNIDAS, 30 de agosto. /TASS/.* El Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, pidió a su homóloga estadounidense, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, que devuelva el dinero robado al pueblo afgano*, en lugar de intentar que otros paguen las facturas de otros durante la reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU sobre Afganistán.

Thomas-Greenfield afirmó durante la reunión que Rusia supuestamente contribuye muy poco a la financiación de la restauración de Afganistán.

"De las especulaciones de largo aliento de nuestros colegas estadounidenses, esto podría percibirse como un llamado a Rusia y China para que paguen por la restauración de Afganistán. Supuestamente, son los Estados Unidos y sus aliados quienes están pagando por todo, mientras que todo lo que Rusia y China solo hace palabras vacías".

"El cinismo de tales afirmaciones es simplemente impactante. Se nos pide que paguemos por la restauración del país, cuya economía fue efectivamente destruida por los 20 años de ocupación de Estados Unidos y la OTAN", señaló el diplomático. "En lugar de admitir nuestros propios errores y tratar de corregirlos, se nos acusa de no estar dispuestos a pagar la factura de otra persona. Es una propuesta interesante".

"No, nuestros queridos ex socios occidentales, son ustedes quienes deben pagar sus propios errores", precisó el diplomático. "Y, para empezar, es necesario devolverles el dinero robado al pueblo afgano. Hemos estado ayudando y ayudaremos a Afganistán. Y sugerimos que se concentre en pagar las cuentas al pueblo afgano durante los 20 años de [su] ocupación sin sentido, que destruyó Afganistán y que puso a su gente al borde de la supervivencia".

"No todo se puede medir con dinero. Las vidas de los que murieron durante su imposición de la democracia en Afganistán no se pueden medir con dinero; ni el dinero puede comprar la lealtad del pueblo de Afganistán, que Estados Unidos ha perdido por completo, aparentemente". Nebenzya insistió.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

"Y Kiev qué, ¿ein, ein?"


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa página es tan seria como la Pronto, sólo con leerla...











Rusia retira sus últimos Su-35 de Crimea debido a los ataques ucranianos


Rusia ha dispersado 10 aviones de combate de Crimea a otros aeródromos en la Rusia para evitar más pérdidas por los ataques ucranianos.




israelnoticias.com




Israel no es para nada enemigo de mamaruskia. Pasa que si Ucrania les está empomando el orto no lo van a ocultar. No son el RT ni son propagandistas para retrasados mentales.
Qué bueno sería que entiendan la realidad. Sería lo segundo luego de haber aprendido a no cagarse encima.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Otra hazaña de los despellejadores...


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Pues esperate que dicen que están llevando al frente lo que tienen en Odessa para cubrir bajas
> 
> Como siga la ofensiva un par de días más luego los rusos de paseo hasta Odessa ...



Es lo que dices. Incluso aunque consigan avances en algún que otro punto, están tirando de reservas, despilfarrándolas. Es un movimiento que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. En una situación de inferioridad, donde el enemigo tiene superioridad aérea y artillera, atacar a pelito, a pecho descubierto no es otra cosa que enviar chavales a la picadora de carne. Si sale mal (y tiene muchas papeletas para que salga) el frente sur podría derrumbarse, y los rusos acabarían llegando hasta el Dniester. 

Lo que está haciendo Ucrania es poner a Alexanco de delantero centro y colgar balones a la olla, o en fútbol sala o en hockey sacar el portero-jugador. Todo o nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

La ONU es una colección de estómagos agradecidos:


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Rusia retira sus últimos Su-35 de Crimea debido a los ataques ucranianos
> 
> 
> Rusia ha dispersado 10 aviones de combate de Crimea a otros aeródromos en la Rusia para evitar más pérdidas por los ataques ucranianos.
> ...



¿Estás proyectando, cocoliso?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Ago 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre la operación militar especial:

Al intentar atacar en el sur, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos blindados, 8 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas, más de 1200 efectivos militares.

Impacto de armas de alta precisión en la región de Dnepropetrovsk: el punto de despliegue y el depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En la RPD, fueron atacados el punto de estacionamiento de los mercenarios de la "Legión Extranjera" y el puesto de mando de "Kraken".

En la región de Dnepropetrovsk, fueron destruidos los talleres de producción de la planta "Intervzryvprom", donde se producían explosivos.

Aviación, fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 5 puestos de mando, 52 unidades de artillería, tropas y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 142 distritos, 3 depósitos de armas y municiones.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron 2 aviones Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, 5 UAV, interceptaron 3 proyectiles "Tochka-U", 53 proyectiles de MLRS HIMARS, MLRS "Oljá" y MLRS "Uragan".

El 29 de agosto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque en el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, todos fueron interceptados.

@IrinaMar1004_Z

--------------------------------------------------------------

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora es muy cuidadoso.

Informan que:

1. En el norte de la región de Jarkov, hubo un ataque de los rusos cerca del pueblo de Udy.

2. Al suroeste de Slavyansk, hubo un intento de asaltar el pueblo de Shnurki al sur de Dolgenkiy y Kurulka.

3. En el área de Bajmut, los rusos atacaron Zaitsevo y Kodema, cerca de Gorlovka atacaron Shumy.

4. En la región de Donetsk, las tropas rusas libraron batallas ofensivas en las direcciones de Maryinka y Novomijáilovka.

5. Hubo un avance de la inteligencia rusa en dirección a Opytnoye cerca de Avdeevka.

Al mismo tiempo, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no informó nada sobre la contraofensiva ucraniana en la región de Jersón.

Qué raro.

¿Son noticias tan insignificantes que no vale la pena mencionarlas?

@IrinaMar1004_Z


----------



## orcblin (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo que dices. Incluso aunque consigan avances en algún que otro punto, están tirando de reservas, despilfarrándolas. Es un movimiento que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. En una situación de inferioridad, donde el enemigo tiene superioridad aérea y artillera, atacar a pelito, a pecho descubierto no es otra cosa que enviar chavales a la picadora de carne. Si sale mal (y tiene muchas papeletas para que salga) el frente sur podría derrumbarse, y los rusos acabarían llegando hasta el Dniester.
> 
> Lo que está haciendo Ucrania es poner a Alexanco de delantero centro y colgar balones a la olla, o en fútbol sala o en hockey sacar el portero-jugador. Todo o nada.



estás sugeriendo que los anglos están obligando a quemar las naves para que rusia conquiste todo el sur y terminar con esto cuanto antes?

que la lentitud de la guerra no le va bien a los anglos? .. 

que quieren terminar con esto cuanto antes para que este se normalice y no les llegue demasiado fuerte la ola en noviembre con las elecciones en USA?

no estarás sugiriendo esto, verdad? los anglos nunca dejarán tirada a ucrania... o si? vete a saber.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

Gazprom notificó a la compañía energética francesa Engie que cortará el suministro de gas a partir del 30 de agosto debido a desacuerdos sobre ciertos contratos, informó Figaro el martes, citando una fuente de la corporación.


La compañía energética francesa Engie dijo el martes que la empresa rusa le había informado de cortes adicionales e inmediatos en el suministro de gas "debido a desacuerdos entre las partes en la aplicación de los contratos", informó la publicación.


Las entregas de Gazprom a la energética francesa ya han disminuido en julio y ascienden a 1,5 TWh al mes, aclara la publicación.


La empresa francesa, sin embargo, aseguró a los clientes que había tomado medidas para garantizar el suministro ininterrumpido de gas, incluso con el cese del suministro de Gazprom.





29/08/2022 Francia está lista para suministrar gas a Alemania. Alemania nos suministra electricidad porque la necesitamos, y nos hemos comprometido a suministrarla con gas: este es un ejemplo de solidaridad europea, dijo Secretario de Estado para Asuntos Europeos, Lawrence Boone. 

29/08/2022 En las próximas semanas, Ucrania recibirá nuevas armas ultramodernas de Alemania, incluidos sistemas de defensa aérea, radares y vehículos aéreos no tripulados .

El 30 de agosto de 2022, Gazprom notificó a la corporación energética francesa Engie que el suministro de gas se cortaría a partir del 30 de agosto.

Mañana era cuando cortaban el NS1 por mantenimiento no? 

La sucesión de acontecimientos nos dice que encontraran una avería larga de solucionar.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ago 2022)

Las reservas se utilizaron para pagar las armas soviéticas. Eso sí, literalmente a precio de oro, en una decisión muy discutible al hacerlo en metálico. Camaradas los rojos y tal.

Otra cosa es lo que hizo la Psoe de Prieto con los tesoros del yate Vita. Muchos de ellos eran patrimonio nacional y fueron fundidos y enajenados por los delincuentes de la escolta del dirigente socialista.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> estás sugeriendo que los anglos están obligando a quemar las naves para que rusia conquiste todo el sur y terminar con esto cuanto antes?
> 
> que la lentitud de la guerra no le va bien a los anglos? ..
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta... Más de uno tiene ganas de que esto se acabe. Y Ucrania y los ucranianos les importan una puta mierda.


----------



## pgas (30 Ago 2022)

otro día propicio de lágrimas otaneras, es casi agradable ver a más losers que vienen a insultar, es como una terapia para ellos

*********



cryfar74 dijo:


> Pienso incluso que la repentina enfermedad de Angela Merkel fuese incluso provocada porque estoy seguro que mucho de lo ocurrido no hubiera pasado si dicha mujer aun estuviera en el poder,




vengayaaaa !!

la torda merkel hace buena pareja con otro covidiota premiun, el Trumposo, y sabía bien lo que hacía al poner palos en las ruedas del acuerdo de Minsk, la no certificación del NS2, o intentando avergonzar a Rusia con Navalny y su clinica salchichera Charité


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ago 2022)

Pues no, para la época por ejemplo, un T 26 era de lo mejorcito en tanques. Otra cosa es que los rojos de aquí no supieran sacarle provecho.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> No, perdona, tampoco se le parece. Ni mucho ni poco.
> 
> Comunismo significa la abolición de clases sociales y la socialización de todos los medios de producción que hay en el país. Amen de la abolición de la propiedad privada. Ninguna de esas cosas se dan en Rusia, por favor. ¿Que puede haber intervención del estado? Sí, claro. Pero es que intervención del estado hay hasta en el paraíso capitalista por excelencia, Singapur, aunque los ultraliberales no quieran admitirlo. Pero lo que hay en Rusia no es comunismo, no os confundáis. Ni se le acerca. Recuerda que movimientos como el falangismo o el carlismo también son ultraintervencionistas y partidarios de la estatalizacion de medios de producción estratégicos, y no vamos diciendo que son comunistas.



Llamalo como quieras, da igual


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (30 Ago 2022)

OFF TOPIC PERO NO DEL TODO: ¿porque se ha censurado el hilo de Bagdag?.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

Ucrania destruyó un puente de suministro ruso clave: Video


Los ataques se produjeron el jueves, el 31º Día de la Independencia de Ucrania, que marca la independencia del país de la Unión Soviética.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> vengayaaaa !!
> 
> la torda merkel hace buena pareja con otro covidiota premiun, el Trumposo, y sabía bien lo que hacía al poner palos en las ruedas del acuerdo de Minsk, la no certificación del NS2, o intentando avergonzar a Rusia con Navalny y su clinica salchichera Charité



Hombre ni mucho menos era una santa, pero el actual presidente de alemania la va a hacer buena. Una cosa si tenia, los intereses de Alemania siempre estaban primero


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

¿Y a que coño esperas, falangista? vete a Ucrania a probar el cálido aroma de los Buratinos...


----------



## Sergei Mamani (30 Ago 2022)

Elevan a 1200 las posibles bajas en Jerson
si es cierto, era una contraofensiva seria


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Exuperancio demostrando una vez mas su bajeza moral.


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2022)

Lo de la contraofensiva ya no engaña a nadie. Hoy en El Mundo:









Ucrania avanza en su contraofensiva: tiroteos y explosiones en la ciudad de Jersón


La ofensiva ucraniana se ha traducido en tiroteos en las calles de varios barrios del centro de la ciudad de Jersón, actualmente ocupada por Rusia. No está claro si son tropas de...




www.elmundo.es





Los cometarios son negativos, la gente no traga. Un ejemplo:

"Que ucrania avaza? Eso es falso. COnsulto 2 o 3 veces al dia, por fuentes ucranianas, los avances. Pegarle un ojo a Deepstatemap (el cual representa en el mapa los solados rusos como si fueran cerdos con casco, asi que no es muy pro ruso). Si ayer hubo un avance en Jerson... fue ruso. Liveomap tampoco ha destacado ningun avance ucraniano... vamos... que sois mas papistas que el papa"


----------



## pgas (30 Ago 2022)

*30/08/2022 Informe del MoD ruso sobre el progreso del SMO: la estafa de relaciones públicas del régimen de Kyiv provocó la pérdida de más de 1200 soldados ucranianos por día*

13:31 - 30/Abr/22

⚡* Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania (30.08.2022) *
Como resultado de la derrota de la ofensiva ucraniana llevada a cabo por orden personal de Zelensky en Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog y otras direcciones, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas a gran escala.

Las acciones efectivas del grupo de tropas rusas destruyeron 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos blindados de combate, 8 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas y más de 1200 militares ucranianos en un día.
(agregado a las 2:03 p. m.: mapa resumen del video del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia (haga clic en la imagen para abrirla en una resolución más grande))

◽ Al repeler la ofensiva enemiga, las tropas rusas derrotaron a unidades de la 128 Brigada Separada de Asalto de Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transferidas para participar en la operación desde el oeste de Ucrania. Cinco militares de esta brigada depusieron las armas y se rindieron.

Ataques terrestres con armas de alta precisión cerca de la aldea de Aleksandrovka, región de Dnepropetrovsk, impactaron: un punto de despliegue temporal y un depósito de municiones de la 1.ª Brigada de Tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más de doscientos militantes fueron destruidos, incluidos unos 40 mercenarios extranjeros, más de 20 vehículos blindados y una gran cantidad de proyectiles de artillería.

En el área de Konstantinovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, se infligieron ataques de fuego concentrados en el punto de despliegue temporal de mercenarios de la formación "Legión Extranjera", así como en el puesto de mando de la formación nacionalista "Kraken". Como resultado de los ataques, más de un centenar de militantes murieron, así como siete equipos militares.

En la ciudad de Krivoy Rog, región de Dnepropetrovsk, las armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron los talleres de producción de la planta Intervzryvprom, que producía explosivos y otros productos para las tropas ucranianas.

La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería continúan atacando las instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.

Durante el día, cinco puestos de mando fueron atacados, incluidas las brigadas mecanizadas 108 y 65 en las áreas de los asentamientos de Vodiane de la República Popular de Donetsk y Veselyanka en la región de Zaporozhye, las brigadas 35 y 36 de la Infantería de Marina de las Armadas Fuerzas de Ucrania cerca de Nikolaev, una formación nacionalista en la ciudad de Kharkov, así como cincuenta y dos unidades de artillería, mano de obra y equipo militar en 142 distritos.

Tres depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería y municiones fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Sarny, región de Rivne, Krivoy Rog, región de Dnepropetrovsk y Vernopolye, región de Kharkov.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron dos aviones Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Krasnoe Znamya, región de Mykolaiv. Además, cinco vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados en las áreas de los asentamientos de Valeryanovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, Chubarevka de la región de Zaporozhye, Kapitolovka, Izyum y Krasnoye de la región de Kharkiv. Además, en las áreas de la ciudad de Kherson, Novaya Kakhovka, la región de Kherson, el puente Antonovsky y la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya, se interceptaron en el aire tres misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U, así como 53 lanzacohetes múltiples. Incluyendo: 44 - "HIMARS", cinco - "Alder" y cuatro - "Hurricane".

⚠ El régimen de Kyiv continúa con las provocaciones para crear una amenaza de desastre provocado por el hombre en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye.
◽ El 29 de agosto, las tropas ucranianas utilizaron cuatro drones de ataque en el territorio de la central nuclear. Todos los drones son interceptados por medios rusos.

☢ Uno de los drones cayó sobre el techo del edificio del edificio especial No. 1, que almacena combustible nuclear y desechos radiactivos sólidos de fabricación estadounidense. Se evitaron daños y bajas.
◽ Además, durante el día pasado, la artillería ucraniana disparó dos proyectiles en el territorio de la central nuclear, que explotaron en las inmediaciones del edificio especial No. 1. El bombardeo se llevó a cabo desde las posiciones de tiro de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Marganets, región de Dnepropetrovsk.

La potencia de fuego enemiga fue suprimida por el fuego de respuesta de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. La situación de radiación en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye sigue siendo normal.




como decía una binguera,_ vaya ostia que nos hemos dao_




cryfar74 dijo:


> Hombre ni mucho menos era una santa, pero el actual presidente de alemania la va a hacer buena. Una cosa si tenia, los intereses de Alemania siempre estaban primero




desde la IIGM Alimaña no tiene más intereses que los del imperio, eso está atado y bien atado. El memo de Gorby pudo haber pedido su neutralidad -salida de la NATO- pero ni de eso fue capaz


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tiene pinta... Más de uno tiene ganas de que esto se acabe. Y Ucrania y los ucranianos les importan una puta mierda.



Desde el punto de vista emocional sería creible, pero ¿qué pintan las emociones
ante la llegada, si o si, de un meteorito financiero al corazón de la City y Wall Street?

Ese tren ya pasó...


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

Menudo subnormal, Rusia no ha robado nada


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

Otra rata que abandona el barco antes de hundirse: el colaboracionista de los nazis rusos y gauleiter del Kherson ocupado, Kyrylo Stremousov, ha huido a Voronezh, Rusia


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

*Mercenarios nazis rusos. Les queda poco para arder en el infierno*



`https://t.me/grey_zone/14830`
`https://t.me/grey_zone/14763`
`https://t.me/grey_zone/14746`


----------



## ZARGON (30 Ago 2022)

pgas dijo:


> desde la IIGM Alimaña no tiene más intereses que los del imperio, eso está atado y bien atado. El memo de Gorby pudo haber pedido su neutralidad -salida de la NATO- pero ni de eso fue capaz



Es que Gorby no es memo, 
Pone cara de memo para despistar.
Es un traidor


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Ago 2022)

Están comparando por ahí la ofensiva ukra con la ofensiva alemana en Diciembre de 1944 porque podría ser la última.....


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es que Gorby no es memo,
> Pone cara de memo para despistar.
> Es un traidor



La subida de gorby por los escalones de la URSS fue ayudada por la CIA y el resto de servicios occidentales. Pero que lo pudieran hacer implica errores graves en el sistema. Entre otro poca participación de las bases, que votaron por mantener la URSS.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo de la contraofensiva ya no engaña a nadie. Hoy en El Mundo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que la única Jerson a la que podrían atacar con cierto éxito es a esta muchacha


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser muy tonto para tocarles las narices al proveedor de la energia barata que permite que tu industria sea competitiva. Pero la UE esta al servicio de los anglos hasta el suicidio.

Putin solo queria respeto , la OTAN lejos y negocios.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Yo no digo ná
> 
> _Los rusos deben huir si quieren sobrevivir, dice el presidente ucraniano Zelensky
> 
> ...




Si lo dice la BBC es que es mentira.
Yo ya tengo dudas que la vida de los animales salvajes sea como la describen en sus documentales.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

Vídeo: Vox critica la falta de apoyo a Ucrania por parte del Gobierno


Declaraciones del portavoz de Vox en el Congreso de los Diputados, Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, quien ha criticado al Gobierno por el escaso envío de armas




theobjective.com


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Cuando la obligue la OTAN. Al fian al cabo son una ejercito paco-dimitri. Van cuatro anglos con sus Abrasm y .....eh un momento.....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

El mercenario argento ya nos contaba en la videoentrevista con su compiyogui que no se puede quitar de la cabeza el ruido de los drones...

Drone + (17-20') = pepinazos sin compasión.

Se esta forzando a la tropa a estar en constante movimiento (o disfrazarse de ovejas, vacas,...)


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Mucho mejor esto que decirle a Zelenski que dejen de atacar la central usando las armas entregadas por Europa y EEUU, claro que si, mucho mejor.....

*La UE da 5 millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico a Kiev ante el riesgo de exposición a radiación*
La Unión Europea ha donado a Ucrania 5,5 millones de pastillas de yoduro de potasio para proteger a la población del país ante la posible exposición a la radiación


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

No son humanos, son ORCOS


----------



## pgas (30 Ago 2022)

sí, los ruskis tenían que haber cerrado el grifo desde el principio, todavía están a tiempo


----------



## Salamandra (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No necesitamos gas de nadie para cinco años, ni siquiera la mierda licuada yanqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. El problema como hace años es la contaminación. Es de suponer que es el mismo que entonces se decidió que no se explotaba. Noticia de 2012:









Del oro negro al gas de esquisto


Álava reinicia su intermitente fiebre energética tras los históricos fracasos en busca de petróleo




www.noticiasdealava.eus


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

Astusiah ucraniana: usan barreras para practicas de futbol como distracción antes de la próxima contraofensiva sobre Kherson.

Los rusos, orkos turkotxinos borrachos, caen en la trampa. Alguno hasta quiere violar a toda la barrera.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya. El problema como hace años es la contaminación. Es de suponer que es el mismo que entonces se decidió que no se explotaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi va la hostia!


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hay que ser muy tonto para tocarles las narices al proveedor de la energia barata que permite que tu industria sea competitiva. Pero la UE esta al servicio de los anglos hasta el suicidio.
> 
> Putin solo queria respeto , la OTAN lejos y negocios.



Pero, ya debería saber ( claro que lo sabrá), que EEUU nació y creció en base a la guerra, 
la guerra continua se impregna en toda su corta historia y eso, al final, es una enfermedad 
terminal. Cambiar las manchas a ese tigre es imposible. Es mas sencillo coartarle las zarpas.


----------



## Snowball (30 Ago 2022)

*Gazprom To Slash NatGas Deliveries To France's Top Utility As Squeeze Worsens*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Ago 2022)

Euribor en Marzo 2022 : -0,237% 
Euro/Dolar en Marzo 2022 : 1,12

Euribor en Agosto 2022 : +1,8% 
Euro/Dolar en Agosto 2022 : 0,9963


Ya se ve como las sanciones de la UE hacen daño a Rusia ... BORRELL HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pues no, para la época por ejemplo, un T 26 era de lo mejorcito en tanques. Otra cosa es que los rojos de aquí no supieran sacarle provecho.



La Condor fue determinante.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pero, ya debería saber ( claro que lo sabrá), que EEUU nació y creció en base a la guerra,
> la guerra continua se impregna en toda su corta historia y eso, al final, es una enfermedad
> terminal. Cambiar las manchas a ese tigre es imposible. Es mas sencillo coartarle las zarpas.



YO lo tengo más que claro, el que no lo tenia era Putin. Me da que sigue creyendo que puede negociar algo con los anglos.


----------



## ZARGON (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La subida de gorby por los escalones de la URSS fue ayudada por la CIA y el resto de servicios occidentales. Pero que lo pudieran hacer implica errores graves en el sistema. Entre otro poca participación de las bases, que votaron por mantener la URSS.



Soros ya andaba ahí. Ese tiene trato directo con el diablo.



> *MIJAÍL GORBACHOV SE CONFIESA:
> “EL OBJETIVO DE MI VIDA FUE LA ANIQUILACIÓN DEL COMUNISMO”*





> Por ARTHUR GONZÁLEZ. – / De El Heraldo Cubano





> Gorbachov confesó durante un discurso en la universidad norteamericana de Turquía:
> _“El objetivo de mi vida fue la aniquilación del comunismo… mi esposa me apoyó plenamente y lo entendió incluso antes que yo […] para lograrlo logré encontrar compañeros de lucha, entre ellos A.N. Yakovlev y Shevardnadze”._
> Recientemente la CIA desclasificó algunos documentos donde se afirma que _“el magnate financiero George Soros y la CIA, ayudaron a Gorbachov a proporcionar la posterior disolución de la URSS”._
> Sobre ellos el analista y ex empleado de la NSA, Agencia de Seguridad Nacional, Wayne Madsen, afirmó que el multimillonario George Soros, proporcionó en 1987 cobertura económica, al gobierno de Mijaíl Gorbachov, a través de una ONG de la CIA conocida como el Instituto de Estudios de Seguridad Este-Oeste, IEWSS, por sus siglas en inglés.
> ...



La confesión cínica de Gorbachov - Resumen Latinoamericano


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Las armas de destrucción masiva, ya tal...


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Los anglos son como son, ellos siempre empiezan las guerras. Luego sus medios que son mayoría se encargan de cambiar la historia.

Los rusos no pueden perder en Ucrania, esta vez los anglos se han pasado de listos. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Besarionis (30 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo de la contraofensiva ya no engaña a nadie. Hoy en El Mundo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son avances sanos hacia la retaguardia.


----------



## Elimina (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mucho mejor esto que decirle a Zelenski que dejen de atacar la central usando las armas entregadas por Europa y EEUU, claro que si, mucho mejor.....
> 
> *La UE da 5 millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico a Kiev ante el riesgo de exposición a radiación*
> La Unión Europea ha donado a Ucrania 5,5 millones de pastillas de yoduro de potasio para proteger a la población del país ante la posible exposición a la radiación



Son sus tácticas. Veamos, me permito meta-parafrasearle a vd:

Mucho mejor esto que buscar una solución al conflicto y negociar con Rusia.
*La UE sufre las consecuencias de sus propias sanciones a Rusia, incluída un aumento de la inflación nunca visto, devaluación de su moneda y encarecimiento descomunal de la energía.*


----------



## UsufructO (30 Ago 2022)

Están histéricas estas chupa pollas otanicas... al ignore de cabeza...


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

Jaja, ¿ tienes 10 años ?

Nada es blanco o negro, ni los tuyos ni el "enemigo". La capacidad de un tio medio de los EEUU de modificar una ley en su favor es menor que la que tenia un tio medio de la URSS. Lo demas es humo.

Lo del virus ya para nota.    

Y perdona, veo que estoy contestando a un multi, de alguna escoria de esas que ponen casqueria e insultos racistas. Te apago y pido disculpas por el despiste a la gente normal que lee el hilo. Hasta nunca.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Me cago en la puta democracia, el virus lo crearon los yanquis en Ucrania. Subnormal.


----------



## Prophet (30 Ago 2022)

"Y tras la exitosa ofensiva en Jerson las gloriosas tropas ukropitecas dan media vuelta y se dirigen a Dnipro sólo para mostrarles a Putin que puedeb reconquistar Jerson las veces que quieran pero que les dejan ventaja, ya si eso cuando vayan por Lvov se ponen en serio". 

Así más o menos están los telediarreos. 

Taluec amegos.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Ago 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> El día deficiente mental, anormal, burro, retrasado o sicopata nonchad



El MENDAZ!!!


----------



## HUROGÁN (30 Ago 2022)

Esta ofensiva Ucrotánica está muy justificada,
Habrán pensado... para evitar que nos extermlnen en las trincheras como a conejos encamaos, ordeno el asalto de la caballería ligera contra los ruskis, que el resultado igualmente será el propio exterminio ... pero parece que ataco y hago algo.
Mas madera...


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Capitán Alexander Tymchenko.
Subcomandante del Batallón de la Brigada Mecanizada. Eliminado cerca de Verkhnekamenskoye.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (30 Ago 2022)

Ha elegido vd el número más grande que ha encontrado.
Diga por favor cuántos muertos ha producido el capitalismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

¿Pero que me estás container? en China han bajado los tipos de interes, no tienes ni puta idea, vete a Forocoches anda.


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pues no, para la época por ejemplo, un T 26 era de lo mejorcito en tanques. Otra cosa es que los rojos de aquí no supieran sacarle provecho.




La mitad se los regalaron a Franco.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reuniendo fuerzas de ataque en el frente desde Mykolaiv hasta Kryvyy Rih.

Parece que intentarán atravesar el frente de nuevo en los próximos días.

Nuestras tropas están listas y esperando. Están preparando ataques preventivos contra las columnas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lo haré.
> 
> También ayuda para ahorrar irse a dormir temprano.



Yo ya lo hago y quitar la calde


ZHU DE dijo:


> La ONU es una colección de estómagos agradecidos:



La ONU no sabe quien bombardea o no lo quiere saber?? La ONU ese imparcial organismo nacido de la WWII con muchísimo más prestigio del que se merece (cero) ...


----------



## Peineto (30 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> [QUOTE="Cozumel, post: 42270550, member: 196869"
> A todos los lameputins, os deseo que os violen, asesinen, roben, bombardeen, degüellen, maten a vuestras familias en vuestras casas; lo mismo que pedís para los Ucranianos y que Occidente diga que no es problema suyo, que los asesinos luchan por la libertad



Al ignore por engorrinar el hilo

Chau
[/QUOTE]


Mucho has tardado en ignorar ese engendro. Santa paciencia, amigo.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Foto en el Donbass de uno de los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113G3-DK mejorados que recibieron las AFU de Dinamarca (reparados en Alemania)









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en la ofensiva de ayer.

Más de 1.200 militares ucranianos murieron durante la derrota de la ofensiva ucraniana en la zona de Mykolaiv-Kryvorizhskiy y otras direcciones.
Además, 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos blindados de combate y ocho camionetas con ametralladoras de gran calibre fueron destruidos durante el día por las eficaces acciones del grupo de tropas rusas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Saechka de Gazprom.
Nord Stream estará cerrado por mantenimiento desde las 4 de la madrugada del 31 de agosto hasta las 4 de la madrugada del 3 de septiembre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




​


----------



## amcxxl (30 Ago 2022)

Ahorre luz: ayude a la Wehrmacht

Recetas europeas probadas. 

Un cartel de la época de la ocupación nazi de Checoslovaquia, que insta a los residentes a ahorrar electricidad para ayudar a la Wehrmacht. 

Después de 80 años, se pide nuevamente a los checos que ahorren electricidad para ayudar a la ukrovermacht.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> *Scholz ve a Alemania en situación mejor de la esperada para afrontar invierno*
> 
> Le han debido de contar que hay un tío que se llama Rejon que forea en España, no en Alemania. Scholz, ante la noticia, ha pegado un trago a su copa, ha sonreído con resignación y ha dicho "en el pais de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey; los alemanes somos el tuerto; pobres españoles".



Dios le conserve el oido...


----------



## ZARGON (30 Ago 2022)

Se viene la segunda fase...
Se supone que el frente sur está menos defendido. Debería ser por ahí

ahora veamos si, qué tan rápido y adónde enviará Rusia al 3.er Cuerpo recién formado... Algunos dicen que la "contraofensiva" realizada más o menos apresuradamente fue para "atraer" al cuerpo allí; otros dicen que fue para interrumpir cualquier avance adicional de RF a Nikolaev... El tiempo lo dirá...


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos atacan por segundo día Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson

En los últimos dos días, unos 100 cohetes ucranianos han caído en la ciudad. Cinco casas quedaron completamente destruidas y otras 20 resultaron dañadas. Nuevos bombardeos han dañado otros dos edificios residenciales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Los ataques con misiles alcanzan objetivos de las AFU en Mykolaiv y la región: las alarmas antiaéreas rugen en la ciudad

El humo se eleva sobre los objetivos alcanzados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Un billon...¿Sabes cuanto es la deuda pública yanqui? 30 billones, mermao:
https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Montajes mejorados del cañón de artillería autopropulsado 2S19 Msta-S entregados al Ministerio de Defensa ruso

Uraltransmash JSC ha entregado anticipadamente un lote de sistemas de artillería autopropulsada revisados y mejorados al Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Los cañones autopropulsados mejorados fueron equipados con un sistema de guía y control de fuego automatizado, y todas las unidades fueron revisadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Se encuentran armas y uniformes militares occidentales tras la neutralización de saboteadores armados en Kherson

Se encontraron lanzagranadas de fabricación estadounidense y uniformes militares británicos en una casa donde se escondían militantes ucranianos. Todos los miembros del grupo de sabotaje son residentes locales y trataban de resistirse a las fuerzas del orden, la entrada a la casa tenía una trampa /corresponsal iz.ru Leonid Kitrar/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (30 Ago 2022)

Por lo visto en los videos, a la contraofensiva ucraniana montada TAN astutamente para "shaping the battlefield", parece que los turkotxinos se la van a follar definitivamente a base de artillería y aviación, sin mover demasiadas tropas...









Ukrainian forces begin 'shaping' battlefield for counteroffensive, senior US officials say


Ukrainian forces have begun "shaping" operations in southern Ukraine to prepare the battlefield for a significant Ukrainian counteroffensive, two senior US officials briefed on the intelligence told CNN.




edition.cnn.com





Artillería y AVIACION, tócate los cojones, que traicioneros son los rusos.

El ideólogo de *Elensky es Puigdemont, cada vez esta mas claro. Todo en Kiev es astusiah.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Las PMC derribaron un helicóptero ucraniano cerca de Soledar.

Un helicóptero nacionalista ucraniano fue derribado por los PMC de Vagner en la zona entre Soledar y Artemivsk (Bakhmut).
La 93ª brigada de las AFU está tratando de mantener esta línea. Según las intercepciones de radio interceptadas, podemos notar la baja moral y el estado de ánimo decadente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Debido a sus grandes pérdidas, exigen rotación, sustitución del personal retirado y refuerzos, alegando falta de capacidad para mantener la defensa.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El 11º regimiento está avanzando sobre Pervomayskoye. Uno de los puentes ya es nuestro, el otro está siendo disputado en este momento.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Los marines queman las posiciones de las AFU en Velykiya Novosyolka

Los MLRS Grad de las fuerzas armadas rusas destruyeron varias instalaciones importantes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Velyka Novosyolka, distrito de Velykonovosyolovsky de la República Popular de Donetsk. Fueron destruidos un bastión, un puesto de mando y observación y un punto de despliegue temporal de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Un banco chino lo cubre el estado chino, a la deuda pública yanqui no la cubre ni Cristo. Ah, Podemos es CIA. Imbecil.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

El Calentón Gueval al descubierto:


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 30, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the 1st Tank Brigade of the AFU near Aleksandrovka with high-precision missiles, killing more than 200 servicemen, including...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 30 de agosto de 2022 







 Rusia atacó la 1ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU cerca de Aleksandrovka con misiles de alta precisión, matando a más de 200 militares, incluidos unos 40 mercenarios extranjeros;
 Rusia atacó la base de la Legión Extranjera de Ucrania y el puesto de mando del batallón nazi Kraken cerca de Konstantinovka, matando a más de 100 militantes;
 Misiles rusos destruyeron los talleres de la planta Intervzryvprom en Kryvyi Rih;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a las 65ª Brigadas Mecanizadas de las AFU cerca de Vodyanoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a las brigadas 35 y 36 de las AFU cerca de Nikolaev;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 5 drones ucranianos cerca de Valeriyanovka en la RPD, Chubarevka en la región de Zaporozhye, Kapitolovka, Izyum y Krasnoye en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos interceptaron 53 misiles HIMARS, Uragan y Olkha cerca de Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson, el puente Antonivskyi y la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Cientos, joder que miedo, como para tumbar el sistema, los problemas de un raquítico banco rural lo quieres hacer pasar por la debacle del Estado Chino, que nivel, Maribel, y encima trumpista. Chaval, a tu adorado gorila amarillo le esperan 20 años en Rikers por llevarse documentos de la oficina a casa, otro pringao.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los anglos son como son, ellos siempre empiezan las guerras. Luego sus medios que son mayoría se encargan de cambiar la historia.
> 
> Los rusos no pueden perder en Ucrania, esta vez los anglos se han pasado de listos. Tiempo al tiempo.



Al final, es lo que dijo Jeffrey Sachs. Sólo hay dos salidas, o Ucrania tal y como la conocemos desaparece como estado (vamos, que le meten un buen bocado)...

...o la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Y que conste que esto salió de la boca de Jeffrey Sachs, no de la mía. Tú lo has dicho, Rusia no puede perder.


----------



## Elimina (30 Ago 2022)

Vd qué sabrá.
Rusia comunista. Supongo que tiene vd más de 80 o menos de 8. Si no, tiene un grave problema.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

¿Te das cuenta de lo que eso significa? si mañana ejecutan esa deuda, USA entraria inmediatamente en default, ¡los tienen cogidos por los huevos! tendrián que cederles para pagarla los puertos de San Francisco, NY y quien sabe cuantos mas, mira que eres gilipollas.


----------



## Elimina (30 Ago 2022)

Veo que sí, que tiene un grave problema.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

¿Esa es tu respuesta? Gracias por enseñar la cabecita.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Naturelmente, si un banco quiebra, sus activos son enajenados o comprados por otra entidad, publica y privada, si no se atiende el pago d ela deuda, vas directamente a la miseria puesto que no te vuelve a prestar ni dios bendito.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Ago 2022)

Usted se piensa que vive en una democracia porque le dejan votar cada 4 años???

Jojojo, que inocente...


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

¿Tú lees lo que escribes?


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El Pentágono admite que no puede rastrear las armas destinadas a Ucrania









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Tú lees lo que escribes?



Es un troll clásico, haciendo todo lo que puede tocando el tambor de hojalata.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Lo de Irak ha quedado en nada.

Muqtada Sadr ha ordenado a su gente que se retire y ha pedido disculpas por las molestias causadas.
Y han levantado el toque de queda.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Recordemos tus propias palabras:
"Se
Cabrean los podemongers. *China tiene quebrada la banca* con un pufo da más de un billon
Paleto" 
Confundes los problemas de unos pequeños bancos rurales con el total de la banca china, incluida la pública, Rusia tiene infinitamente mejor situación de deuda que USA, ppmonger.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Que no necesita cobrarlo en monetario, imbecil, se valora el total de deuda y se intercambia por bienes raices, China lo ha hecho con Ceilan hace nada y lo hace con los paises africanos, le deuda es una obligación financiera, no necesariamente resarcible en monetario.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

La UE a punto de convertirse en dictadura de jure


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el coste de un kalibr son 6,5 M€ sin ponerse colorados?? El armamento USA equivalente es el Tomahawk y cada unidad cuesta unos 800.000 € .. Seguramente el precio coste de un Kalibr no llegara a la mitad.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

La artillería del grupo ZVO destruyó un bastión de las AFU cerca de Kharkiv.
Un bastión nazi fue incendiado y al menos 3 vehículos fueron destruidos. El reconocimiento del objetivo y la corrección del fuego se llevaron a cabo con la ayuda del dron Orlan. #exclusiva desde la primera línea









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Off topic.
> Como consecuencia del deshielo de un glaciar suizo, aparece un tramo de una CALZADA ROMANA.
> A más de uno le va a estallar la cabeza.



Qué máquinas los romanos. Hace 2000 años ya hacían calzadas tunelando los glaciares.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

La misión del OIEA pasa por un único puesto de control en la región de Zaporizhzhya

La delegación del OIEA encabezada por Rafael Grossi viajando a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya a través del único puesto de control de la región de Zaporizhzhya. En el puesto de control, los miembros de la delegación vieron un atasco de horas en la salida del territorio controlado por Kiev hacia los territorios liberados.

Los representantes del OIEA aún no han comentado lo que vieron.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ago 2022)

tenéis a mano la votación en la ONU de la condena a Rusia?


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno, ale chaval, a la nevera, no das nivel para el debate, sigue persiguiendo podemonguers....


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Imágenes de la destrucción de las fortificaciones de las AFU cerca de Avdiivka: 2 batallones de defensa territorial de la DNR trabajando

Las tripulaciones de mortero de 120 mm del 2º batallón de defensa territorial destruyeron varios refugios y posiciones del ejército ucraniano en la dirección de Avdiivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Cuando te llega por valija diplomática el envio de farlopa ...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva de Steiner ha fracasado:


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

El minucioso y crucial trabajo de los pilotos de drones en Ucrania - BBC News Mundo


El periodista de la BBC Abdujalil Abdurasulov estuvo con los soldados para observar su trabajo con drones en el frente de batalla.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Republicano (30 Ago 2022)

¿Como va la contraofensiva?


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

En el día de hoy cautivo y desarmado el ejército farlopero han alcanzado las tropas orcas sus últimos objetivos militares. El megachuliguapi contrataque rejoniano ha finalizado


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

y en qué va a cobrar? en papelinos de colores? como rusia el gas no?
hay piratones piratones que ya no cuela lo de los cristalinos por pieles jajajajaja


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (30 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Dicen que el coste de un kalibr son 6,5 M€ sin ponerse colorados?? El armamento USA equivalente es el Tomahawk y cada unidad cuesta unos 800.000 € .. Seguramente el precio coste de un Kalibr no llegara a la mitad.



Un tomahawk está entre los 1,5 y 2 millones. A pesar que en los medios suele hablarse de 1 millón o algo menos. Ya que ese era el precio en los 90. Los medios ya sabes.

El precio del kalibr sale de un contrato de exportación a India. Y coincido contigo que es totalmente exagerado. Así que o bien le metieron el palo a los indios o el contrato incluía alguna otra cosa también que no estaba reflejada. Es normal que las versiones de exportación sean más caras, pero tanto, no.

Y sí, coincido contigo. Más o menos debe costar el 50-60% de su equivalente americano. Así que diría que deben salir por algo menos de 1 millón. A ojo, claro.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

UE, Unión económica?

La UE acuerda crear una misión europea de entrenamiento militar para el ejército ucranio


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca a las AFU, derribando cohetes cerca de Kherson: se escucharon al menos 5 explosiones

En las últimas horas, los militantes ucranianos han vuelto a bombardear Kherson cerca del puente Antonivskyy, Tavriysk, Alyoshky y Novyy Kakhovka. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Ago 2022)

*¿Tendrá Borrell un búnker antinuclear?*



Cuando los militares ucranianos lanzan ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, que podría causar una catástrofe peor que la de Chernobil en 1986, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell declara en entrevista con el diario español El País, que «La ciudadanía de Europa tiene que estar dispuesta a pagar un precio para mantener el apoyo a Ucrania y a la unidad de la UE».

La usina de Zaporiyia es la más grande de Europa, con una capacidad de 6.000 megawatts, ubicada en la ciudad de Energodar, en Donetzk, y ha sido atacada por Kiev en varias ocasiones desde el 5 de agosto.

Borrell ha sido uno de los más firmes impulsores de medidas coercitivas contra Rusia desde que esta nación euroasiática lanzó la operación especial militar para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania.

“Estamos en guerra: *esas cosas no son gratis, aunque sí hay que tratar de repartir los esfuerzos de forma equitativa…* el conflicto nos afecta directamente, aunque nuestros soldados no mueran allí», resaltó.

Claro que este señor, que posee una gran fortuna e intereses en varias empresas transnacionales, no va a sentir los efectos de la abrumadora inflación que afecta a todos los países del viejo continente y en la entrevista agregó, «los europeos* tenemos que estar dispuestos a enfrentarnos a un conflicto de larga duración”.*

Borrell, aunque no le guste, reconoció que existe una «verdadera incertidumbre» sobre el volumen requerido de gas para este invierno y la capacidad de los ciudadanos para pagar por él. Debido a ésta alza de los precios, junto a la ralentización del crecimiento económico y la proximidad de la temporada de frío, el político admitió que los países del bloque se enfrentan a «una *tormenta perfecta*«.

Pero resulta sintomático que el alto representante de la UE convertido en un halcón de guerra, junto con otros como Olaf Scholz (canciller alemán), Jens Stoltenberg (secretario general de OTAN) y Joe Biden (presidente de Estados Unidos) por citar algunos, cuenten con grandes capitales que le permiten sortear cualquier problema económico.

Un trabajo de la agencia francesa AFP, fechado el 25 de septiembre de 2019 afirmaba que Borrell “fue el ministro con más patrimonio de España durante el tiempo que estuvo en el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez. En ese entonces, el catalán presentó un *patrimonio de 2,77 millones* de euros en su declaración, antes de ser nombrado Alto Representante de la política Exterior de la UE.

Explica la nota que el político había sido incluido por la Comisión Juri (esa instancia ayuda al Parlamento a adoptar una posición sobre cuestiones jurídicas) en la lista de las personas con situación más comprometida para el cargo por posibles casos de conflicto de intereses.

Esa situación se refería específicamente a un montante de acciones que el entonces ministro del gobierno español tenía en Iberdrola, Bayer y el BBVA. Estas acciones suponían un 12,9 % del patrimonio de Borrell y su valor rondaría los* 60 000 euros*.

En 2018 ya había declarado que poseía 983 400 euros en bienes inmuebles, además de 923 274 en cuentas corrientes (bancarias), 600 000 euros en acciones y 273 000 en capital social.

Si eso fue hace cuatro años, lo más seguro que Borrell pueda campear cualquier situación económica que padezcan los países de la Unión Europea por seguir las órdenes dadas por Estados Unidos al tratar de debilitar a Rusia en una larga guerra con Ucrania.

Solo con sus acciones en las compañías transnacionales Iberdrola y Bayer, puede salir incólume, pero como afirmó al diario El País, “La ciudadanía de Europa tiene que estar dispuesta a pagar un precio para mantener el apoyo a Ucrania”.

Claro que en un posible desastre nuclear provocado en la planta de Zaporiyia, la situación sería sumamente mortal para muchos europeos y al parecer Borrell no quiere entenderlo. ¿Tendrá el alto funcionario algún búnker donde esconderse?


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Dicen que el coste de un kalibr son 6,5 M€ sin ponerse colorados?? El armamento USA equivalente es el Tomahawk y cada unidad cuesta unos 800.000 € .. Seguramente el precio coste de un Kalibr no llegara a la mitad.



Y los yates qué, son gratis?


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ago 2022)

TOKIO, 30 ago (Reuters) - El *mayor proveedor de gas urbano de Japón, Tokyo Gas Co Ltd (9531.T) , firmó un contrato a largo plazo con un nuevo operador ruso del proyecto energético Sakhalin-2* para comprar gas natural licuado (GNL), un dijo el martes un portavoz de la compañía japonesa.

Las condiciones principales, como el volumen, se mantuvieron igual que en el contrato anterior, dijo a Reuters, sin dar más detalles.

La medida sigue a JERA, el mayor generador de energía de Japón, que dijo la semana pasada que había firmado un acuerdo con el nuevo operador Sakhalin-2 para mantener las entregas de GNL a largo plazo. 

El presidente ruso, Vladimir *Putin, firmó un decreto en junio haciéndose cargo del proyecto*, creando una nueva entidad legal para tratar con compradores y accionistas, que incluyen a Shell (SHEL.L) y las casas comerciales japonesas Mitsui & Co (8031.T) y Mitsubishi . Corporación (8058.T) .











Tokyo Gas signs long-term LNG contract with new Sakhalin-2 operator


Japan's biggest city gas supplier Tokyo Gas Co Ltd has signed a long-term contract with a new Russian operator of Sakhalin-2 energy project to buy liquefied natural gas (LNG), a spokesperson for the Japanese company said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

Cozumel dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> Rusia tiene su banca bloqueada, medios de pago, reservas y una moneda de mierda. Y el podemongers. sjajajajaja se cabrea y dice que es mejor que la de USA que teien la moneda mundial de referencia y el dinero fiduciario ruso retenido, todo el mundo omora la deuda USA y la rusa está en default



En el mundo hay dos grupos:

Occidente (esencialmente EEUU, Canada, la UE, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Corea del Sur, Japón): 50% del PIB y 15% de los habitantes
El resto (resto de América, África, Asia): 50% del PIB Y 85% de los habitantes, conscientes de la hipocresía del grupo anterior.
Pues bien, EEUU ha bloqueado (robado) el dinero de Rusia, Venezuela, etc. paises con los que el 85% del mundo sigue comerciando. ¿Es es bueno o malo? ¿A quién perjudicará en la larga que no sea fiable almacenar recursos en occidente?. Piensa un poco.

Rusia no está en default porque puede pagar y paga religiosamente a sus tenedores de deuda, si estos así lo desean, en rublos (que como además siguen subiendo notablemente respecto al dólar, no hay riesgo en cobrar de menos). Si alguno desea cobrar en dólares, sólo tiene que pedirselo al matón de la caja (EEUU) pero ciertamente no hay problema alguno en cobrar en rublos y cambiarlos después a dólares (en lo que llevamos de año, cuanto más tardes en cambiarlos, más dólares te dan ).

Estudia un poco de economía, chaval. Mira lo que dice la PRENSA OCCIDENTAL conservadora desde el primer día (esto no es RT):









El severo castigo financiero a Rusia puede poner en jaque la hegemonía mundial del dólar


EEUU está utilizando todo el poder económico de que dispone para aislar a Rusia. El papel dominante del dólar en el sistema financiero mundial hace que estas medidas sean enormemente poderosas. Sin embargo, esto también pueden tener un posible efecto boomerang: acelerar los esfuerzos de los...



www.eleconomista.es





Eso el primer día, antes de que supiéramos que el amago de embargo iba a dejar ilesa Rusia y dañar a Europa.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

*El caso de Kherson como ejemplo de falsa propaganda y de una exitosa operación de información-psicológica, o una vez más que tenemos que empezar a aprender a luchar con prontitud en el campo de la información*

Sin duda, Ucrania se ha preparado para esta guerra durante mucho tiempo; muchos métodos y enfoques se desarrollaron ya en 2015, y posiblemente incluso antes. En la actualidad, muchos medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que las AFU han estado utilizando el Concepto de Resistencia Operativa, que fue desarrollado por Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte allá por 2013, para contrarrestar las fuerzas superiores del enemigo desde el comienzo de la guerra. El concepto implica un enfoque no convencional de la guerra y la defensa total, con la participación de soldados y civiles. En cuanto a los civiles, no se trata sólo de utilizar la defensa territorial movilizada, sino también de promover importantes informaciones y narrativas psicológicas. Y aquí es donde Ucrania lo está haciendo bastante bien.

El bombeo de sentimientos de pánico en Kherson, kakhovka, Novaya kakhovka y varias otras localidades liberadas no comenzó ayer, sino unos meses antes de la "contraofensiva". Ya hemos escrito que esta operación no tenía tanto objetivos militares como psicológicos. No cabe duda de que el tema del avance de la defensa rusa, el fuego masivo de artillería y cohetes y la activación de los GDR, que comenzó ayer en los canales de televisión ucranianos, son eslabones de una misma cadena, coordinada desde un "centro de decisión". Sí, las mentiras fueron totales: los medios de comunicación ucranianos fueron unánimes sobre la evacuación de Kherson, sobre el futuro predeterminado de toda la región, sobre el "momento histórico" de la RSS.

Más tarde, cuando quedó claro que la ofensiva se había derrumbado, nadie iba a negar nada. Fue una operación de información y psicológica, y Kiev tuvo éxito. Su dominio del campo de la información operativa causó realmente pánico entre los rusos y una sensación de "victoria" entre los ucranianos. Sin embargo, en realidad no había tanques ucranianos cerca de Kherson y Kakhovka.

No hay que subestimar al enemigo; la guerra moderna no puede verse únicamente desde la perspectiva de las tácticas militares. El enemigo es más débil que nosotros en términos de armamento, pero el enemigo tiene buenos maestros y buenos manuales. Por lo tanto, la pregunta es: ¿dónde está nuestra respuesta, dónde están las fotos de los cadáveres en la región de Kherson, dónde está la guerra psicológica? Rusia todavía no tiene ninguna iniciativa ofensiva en el espacio de la información, seguimos jugando en la defensa. No debería ser así.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Gobernador de la región de Kursk: dos aldeas fronterizas del distrito de Glushkovka -Alekseevka y Yelizavetovka- han sido objeto hoy de fuego de mortero por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

En Alekseevka, el enemigo parecía de nuevo intentar destruir una torre de telefonía móvil. Se registró un incendio de vegetación en sus alrededores.

En Yelizavetivka, seis casas particulares resultaron dañadas, principalmente los tejados y las ventanas. No hubo víctimas civiles. Sin embargo, en Yelizavetovka fue atacado un complejo ganadero.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> TOKIO, 30 ago (Reuters) - El *mayor proveedor de gas urbano de Japón, Tokyo Gas Co Ltd (9531.T) , firmó un contrato a largo plazo con un nuevo operador ruso del proyecto energético Sakhalin-2* para comprar gas natural licuado (GNL), un dijo el martes un portavoz de la compañía japonesa.
> 
> Las condiciones principales, como el volumen, se mantuvieron igual que en el contrato anterior, dijo a Reuters, sin dar más detalles.
> 
> ...



No deja de ser un país asiático, y el guión es desviar la energía y materias primas hacia Asia…


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

__





Vladimir Putin destituye a Sergei Shoigu mientras los soldados rusos lo ridiculizan






www.msn.com




*Vladimir Putin destituye a Sergei Shoigu mientras los soldados rusos lo ridiculizan*


















Russian military ridicules Shoigu for ineffective leadership - British intelligence


The reputation of Minister of Defense of the Russian Federation Sergei Shoigu among the soldiers and officers of the Russian army is at an extremely low level. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net




*Russian military ridicules Shoigu for ineffective leadership - British intelligence*














Vladimir Putin Sidelines His Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu Over War Failures


Russian independent media reports that Sergei Shoigu has been nudged aside as commanders now report directly to Putin.




www.thedailybeast.com




*Vladimir Putin Sidelines His Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu Over War Failures*









Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu Sidelined by Putin, Ridiculed: U.K.


Sergei Shoigu was chosen by Putin to be defense minster in 2012, despite having no military background or combat experience.




www.newsweek.com




*Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu Sidelined by Putin, Ridiculed: U.K.*










Vladimir Putin sidelines Sergei Shoigu, the defence minister ridiculed by his own soldiers


Russian president reportedly ordered generals to bypass Sergei Shoigu, who he blames for the stalled invasion




www.telegraph.co.uk




*Vladimir Putin sidelines Sergei Shoigu, the defence minister ridiculed by his own soldiers*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El caso de Kherson como ejemplo de falsa propaganda y de una exitosa operación de información-psicológica, o una vez más que tenemos que empezar a aprender a luchar con prontitud en el campo de la información*
> 
> Sin duda, Ucrania se ha preparado para esta guerra durante mucho tiempo; muchos métodos y enfoques se desarrollaron ya en 2015, y posiblemente incluso antes. En la actualidad, muchos medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que las AFU han estado utilizando el Concepto de Resistencia Operativa, que fue desarrollado por Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte allá por 2013, para contrarrestar las fuerzas superiores del enemigo desde el comienzo de la guerra. El concepto implica un enfoque no convencional de la guerra y la defensa total, con la participación de soldados y civiles. En cuanto a los civiles, no se trata sólo de utilizar la defensa territorial movilizada, sino también de promover importantes informaciones y narrativas psicológicas. Y aquí es donde Ucrania lo está haciendo bastante bien.
> 
> ...



Telegram y vk…y menos Facebook o Twitter…

Los rusos usan esas redes…no las yankees…


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Los Rusos llevan haciendo lo mismo toda la puta vida. Cuando tomaron el Palacio de Invierno se bebieron toda la bodega del Zar los hijos de perra. Qué mierda no pillarían, qué a la mañana siguiente a los dirigentes bolcheviques les estuvo costando encontrarlos “despiertos”.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva Paco ucraniana, es lo que Rusia lleva esperando mucho tiempo.
La desnazificación es más sencilla así, que si hay que ir a buscarlos a Lvov.

Rusia maneja los tiempos como quiere.


----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Ago 2022)

Un billón no es ni el 5% de la economía china.
Mientras tanto EEUU aumenta su deuda cada año en +1,5 billones sin que ese dinero les reporte ningún beneficio palpable. Bueno, ahora quieren reparar puentes que se caen a pedazos.










*El increíble aumento de la deuda nacional de EE. UU. llega a los monstruosos 30 billones de dólares*
*por Wolf Richter • 2 de febrero de 2022 • 253 Comentarios*
*Trillones pasando tan rápido que es difícil incluso verlos. Y ahora el TGA se está disparando de nuevo.*
*Por Wolf Richter para WOLF STREET .*
La deuda nacional bruta increíblemente creciente de EE. UU. Golpeó al más grande: $ 30 billones. Esa es la cantidad que el gobierno debe y ha emitido en valores del Tesoro que están en circulación al 31 de enero. *Desde marzo de 2020, la deuda nacional bruta de EE. UU. se ha disparado en un monstruoso 27%, o $ 6,5 billones. Durante los últimos 12 meses, durante el mayor crecimiento económico desde 1984 , la deuda nacional se ha disparado en 2,2 billones*.
Los puntos planos representan la charada política exclusivamente estadounidense del Techo de la Deuda, los períodos en los que la deuda nacional bruta rebotó hasta el Techo de la Deuda según lo establecido por el Congreso. ¡Estos puntos planos son los días en que todos en el Congreso están tratando de secuestrar la ley de Techo de Deuda para torcer el brazo al otro lado para que apruebe sus prioridades favoritas! Jajajaja, Congreso, gracias por esa divertida farsa.
















Incredibly Spiking US National Debt Hits Monstrous $30 Trillion


And now the TGA is spiking again.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

*Robles anuncia el envío a partir de mañana de la última ayuda anunciada para Ucrania.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha anunciado que el último paquete de ayuda de España para apoyar al Ejército ucraniano frente a la invasión rusa comenzará a salir a partir de mañana hacia Ucrania.

El envío de esta ayuda, ha recalcado la ministra, responde a las *"dos prioridades"* trasladadas por el *Gobierno de Volodimir Zelenski* a España en cuanto a sus necesidades. Además, ha aprovechado para agradecer a los países aliados que están ayudando a trasladar la ayuda española hasta Ucrania.

Defensa anunció el pasado 24 de agosto, coincidiendo con los seis meses de la invasión rusa y con las críticas del embajador ucraniano, el envío de un nuevo paquete de asistencia. Se anunció el envío de unos *30.000 uniformes de campaña para frío*, 15.600 chaquetones, 15.000 trajes de intemperie y varios miles de prendas de vestuario y abrigo complementarias, así como *artillería de campaña* con un total de 1.000 disparos completos de munición de largo alcance.

También se autorizó la adquisición y entrega a Ucrania de *1.000 toneladas de gasoil *por un importe aproximado de 2,5 millones de euros, así como un conjunto de vehículos TOA APC M-113 en buen estado de funcionamiento, pendientes de alistamiento operativo tras la puesta a punto industrial.


----------



## Zepequenhô (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Robles anuncia el envío a partir de mañana de la última ayuda *



"La última ehhh. Aprovecharla bien que no hay más. Que parece que os ha hecho la boca un fraile", ha añadido la Ministra de Defensa en dicha rueda de prensa.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Economía rusa después de seis meses de guerra.
Ya está claro que 2022 conducirá a la mayor contracción económica desde la década de 1990. Ni siquiera 2008-09 con un descenso del 8% será un partido.
Pero esta crisis económica no es como las demás. La guerra y las sanciones conducen a la disminución de las importaciones; hasta ahora, parece que a finales de año se reducirían en aproximadamente una cuarta parte.
Las exportaciones también están en declive:
exportaciones de gas en un 36%;
Acero y fertilizantes en alrededor del 30%;
carbón en un 29 %;
trigo en un 27% ...etc etc etc


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

* Robles anuncia el envío a partir de mañana de la última ayuda anunciada para Ucrania. *
Consistirá en 3 kilos de farlopa y varios kilos de Colon para ropa de color.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania se dirige a los soldados rusos para advertirles que deben retirarse si quieren conservar sus vidas. Grande, Zelensky!









Ukrainian adviser warns progress will be slow as southern counterattack begins


Zelenskiy aide claims troops have broken through Russian defences in several areas of frontline near Kherson




www.theguardian.com


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que siempre es un buen día para defecar sobre los putinianos y sobre los bots ProRusos que nos leen estos días con el culo apretado.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Brevemente.

1. Basurin informó de que en un mes se habían liberado más de 200 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio del DNR. No tanto como nos gustaría a todos, pero sí. Cabe destacar no sólo la contribución de los ejércitos de la DPR y de la RPD, así como de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, sino también de la PMC de Wagner, que rompió varias fortificaciones poderosas en la dirección de Artemivsk (después de Popasna son expertos en esto), así como los heroicos hombres que tomaron Peski.

2. En Kodem. Continúan los intensos combates en el asentamiento. El enemigo, dándose cuenta de la importancia de la aldea para mantener la defensa cerca de Artemivsk, se ha aferrado a la parte occidental de Kodema y está resistiendo persistentemente, contraatacando periódicamente, utilizando artillería y helicópteros que operan desde las cabañas. Todavía es prematuro hablar de un control total de Kodema: la situación aún no ha pasado a la fase de limpieza. La gente está trabajando.

3. En la sesión informativa de la noche, el Estado Mayor de las AFU ignoró de forma demostrativa la "exitosa ofensiva sobre Kherson", que claramente no se desarrolló como estaba previsto y los éxitos tácticos resultaron desproporcionados con respecto a las pérdidas sufridas.

4. También cabe destacar que, a pesar del fracaso del enemigo en los combates de ayer, también tuvimos considerables pérdidas en muertos y heridos. Los hombres que detuvieron los intentos de atravesar las formaciones mecanizadas del enemigo y esperaron la ayuda, son los verdaderos héroes. Paz a las cenizas de los muertos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> TOKIO, 30 ago (Reuters) - El *mayor proveedor de gas urbano de Japón, Tokyo Gas Co Ltd (9531.T) , firmó un contrato a largo plazo con un nuevo operador ruso del proyecto energético Sakhalin-2* para comprar gas natural licuado (GNL), un dijo el martes un portavoz de la compañía japonesa.
> 
> Las condiciones principales, como el volumen, se mantuvieron igual que en el contrato anterior, dijo a Reuters, sin dar más detalles.
> 
> ...



Y eso que Japón está en el grupo de "occidente" pero el _matón_ debe andar despistado y no ha tenido tiempo de extorsionar para que "reduzcan su dependencia" de Rusia. En europa, el amo ya habló hace años, y nos dijo que mejor le compráramos sólo a él y a sus amigos, no le hicimos caso del todo, pero ahora estamos bien educados y domesticados y somos más obedientes: ya ni tiene que recordárnoslo... ¡toca obedecer sin chistar! (y pasar por caja):









El difícil proyecto con el que Alemania aspira a sustituir el gas ruso con el canadiense


El país norteamericano es uno de los mayores productores de este combustible, y Scholz discutirá una cooperación energética más cercana con el Primer Ministro Justin Trudeau




www.elconfidencial.com





Políticos vendidos... todavía tienen los medios de comunicación para mantenerse en la poltrona; esperemos que no tenga que haber demasiadas lágrimas y sangre en europa para que otros políticos se atrevan a alzar su voz (porque saben que la prensa se les tirará encima) y defiendan nuestros intereses. Rusia es Europa. EEUU es el matón que impulsó el golpe de estado y los 8 años de guerra en Ucrania, entre otros lugares. Ellos sí que no son buen aliados de cara a la independencia estratégica o la soberanía de ningún pueblo.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Las tropas rusas en Ucrania han eliminado a Viacheslav Matveev, indicativo "Tigre", jefe adjunto de inteligencia del 5º regimiento de asalto separado de la 1ª brigada presidencial separada Hetman B.Khmelnytskyy de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en una zona de defensa aérea.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y los yates qué, son gratis?



Te pido por favor que no me cites ni respondas mis mensajes, hare lo mismo con los tuyos. Sin acritud.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Ago 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Un billón no es ni el 5% de la economía china.
> Mientras tanto EEUU aumenta su deuda cada año en +1,5 billones sin que ese dinero les reporte ningún beneficio palpable. Bueno, ahora quieren reparar puentes que se caen a pedazos.
> 
> 
> ...



La deuda es 30,8 billones para el Gobierno Federal

si sumas 1,2 billones de deuda de los estados y 2,0 billones de deuda de las entidades locales te vas a *34 billones de deuda publica, el 137% del GDP


La deuda total publica+privada es 92 billones, el 372% del GDP*


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Rusia vive practicamente del monocultivo de materias primas y su industria no vinculada a estos sectores es practicamente ridicula y tienen que importar de todo,si sigues exportando pese a las sanciones y tienes bloqueadas gran parte de la importaciones el resultado es un gran superavit,pero si no te venden ese superavit te sirve de bien poco,es como si naufragas en una isla desierta y llevas 2 maletines con 50 millones de euros solo te servira para calentarte con ellos en la fogata en las noches de invierno.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

* El ejército ruso asalta ciudades. No se sabe nada más de la ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson* - lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades de las AFU están librando batallas posicionales, con los bandos buscando una ventaja táctica.
▪ En la dirección de Kurakhov, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están reforzando la agrupación de tropas reagrupando unidades individuales del Distrito Militar Central.
▪ En la dirección de Slavyansk, las unidades rusas avanzan cerca de Shnurkov.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso está atacando en la dirección de Opytne, Avdiivka, Pervomayskoye y Krasnogorovka.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están atacando Kodem desde varias direcciones simultáneamente y ya se están produciendo combates en la ciudad. También continúan los combates en las zonas de Zaitsevo, Veselaya Dolina y Artemivsk.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhzhya y Kherson, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo un bombardeo masivo, incluyendo las zonas de Nikopol y Oleksiyivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (30 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> TOKIO, 30 ago (Reuters) - El *mayor proveedor de gas urbano de Japón, Tokyo Gas Co Ltd (9531.T) , firmó un contrato a largo plazo con un nuevo operador ruso del proyecto energético Sakhalin-2* para comprar gas natural licuado (GNL), un dijo el martes un portavoz de la compañía japonesa.
> 
> Las condiciones principales, como el volumen, se mantuvieron igual que en el contrato anterior, dijo a Reuters, sin dar más detalles.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que los japoneses no estan dispuestos a sufrir la crisis enérgetica ... Ya sólo quedamos lo gilipollas de la UE. Cuando tengamos envidia de los Africanos nuestros lideres seguiran tan contentos .en sus casitas con paneles solares y calefacción aerotermica mientras que los demás buscamos mondas de patatas. Hay que pararlos ya.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No deja de ser un país asiático, y el guión es desviar la energía y materias primas hacia Asia…



Japón es un país asiático y más de 100 millones de rusos viven en Europa....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> pongo enlace noticia de Reuters porque RT dicen que es mentira
> 
> Japón es un país asiático y más de 100 millones de rusos viven en Europa....



Y Rusia, en la parte asiática exporta gas a otro país asiático. Todo dentro del guión. Lo de donde vive la gente es lo de menos para los negocios Rusos.









La japonesa Jera seguirá importando gas de la explotación rusa Sajalín-2


Tokio, 26 ago (EFE).- La mayor empresa de generación energética de Japón, Jera, ha firmado un acuerdo con la nueva operadora de la explotación rusa de Sajalín-2 para seguir comprándole gas natural licuado tras su nacionalización, informaron hoy medios locales. Jera, una empresa conjunta entre...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

España, cada dia mas arrastrada...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

No hay mucha información sobre Kherson, lo cual no es de extrañar cuando el Gobierno ucraniano dio ayer instrucciones para que no se revelase nada acerca de la operación en marcha, así como que no se subiesen fotografías y vídeos... para mí que van en serio.


----------



## troperker (30 Ago 2022)

Nada mas
La economia global es una burbuja y te preocupa china
Jaja


----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Economía rusa después de seis meses de guerra.
> Ya está claro que 2022 conducirá a la mayor contracción económica desde la década de 1990. Ni siquiera 2008-09 con un descenso del 8% será un partido.
> Pero esta crisis económica no es como las demás. La guerra y las sanciones conducen a la disminución de las importaciones; hasta ahora, parece que a finales de año se reducirían en aproximadamente una cuarta parte.
> Las exportaciones también están en declive:
> ...



Tienes el dato desactualizado.

La última estimación de recesión es algo más del 2% para todo 2022. Lleva revisándose desde 8-10% que el propio Gobierno ruso estimaba en Abril:









Rusia prevé una caída del PIB inferior al 3%, cuatro décimas más de lo esperado


Según la agencia estadística rusa, la economía disminuyó un 4% en el primer semestre a raíz del impacto de las sanciones impuestas por Occidente al Kremlin por su intervención militar en Ucrania.




www.lainformacion.com





Como sigan a este paso, van a terminar en positivo, o incluso con menos recesión que la UE (que nos falta el cuarto trimestre de la muerte). Y en inflación ya están mejor que la mitad de los países de la UE 

Y respecto a sus exportaciones de gas, nosotros (España) al menos hacemos lo que podemos, pese al embargo:









España duplica las compras de gas a Rusia desde el inicio de la guerra


España eleva su dependencia del gas ruso en plena amenaza por un posible corte del suministro y a pesar de que las incertidumbres sobre el mismo van en aumento cada día que pasa de cara al otoño. El pasado mes de febrero, justo cuando empezó la invasión de Ucrania, las importaciones procedentes...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

No hay mucha información sobre Kherson, lo cual no es de extrañar cuando te han dado hasta en el carnet de Bandera, así como que no se subiesen fotografías y vídeos... para mí que de los nazis ucranianos no quedan ni los rabos.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Te pido por favor que no me cites ni respondas mis mensajes, hare lo mismo con los tuyos. Sin acritud.



Si me sobas el ganso lo pienso, ok?
Entiendo los nervios ante el derrumbe de mamaruskia pero nada de condiciones. No me das lástima.
Abrazo grande.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La UE a punto de convertirse en dictadura de jure



Y que pais cometería la locura de querer unirse a partir de ese momento en una UE dictatorial donde solo los paises mas poblados dirigirían al resto. Ningún país pequeño querría unirse sino que además los que ya están dentro de seguro querrían irse.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Mercado de automóviles en Kherson, usado como base por los militares rusos y destruido esta misma mañana por los HIMARS ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Ukraine War "News Fatigue" Consolidated As Concern For Winter Grows


Cost-of-living and energy crisis replaces Ukraine War headlines. Written by Ahmed Adel, Cairo-based geopolitics and political economy researcher Although the...




southfront.org











La "fatiga de noticias" de la guerra de Ucrania se consolida mientras crece la preocupación por el invierno



(Trad. DeepL)
30/08/2022

Escrito por Ahmed Adel, investigador de geopolítica y economía política en El Cairo


Aunque Occidente llevó a cabo una enorme campaña mediática contra la operación militar rusa en Ucrania para legitimar el respaldo al régimen autoritario de Kiev, un nuevo estudio ha descubierto que la gente está experimentando "fatiga informativa" y ya no está tan interesada en seguir la guerra, a diferencia de los primeros meses de la misma.

Seis meses son casi una eternidad en geopolítica: elecciones, crisis financieras y energéticas, catástrofes naturales e incluso escándalos de famosos se han sucedido y poco a poco han ido sustituyendo a los titulares de la guerra de Ucrania. Un académico con sede en Australia ha atribuido esta situación a la "fatiga de las noticias", lo que significa que los consumidores de los medios de comunicación en Occidente ya no encuentran la situación de Ucrania tan interesante.

"Ocurre con cualquier cobertura informativa de acontecimientos importantes, especialmente con noticias explosivas y cosas que son traumáticas", dijo Steinar Ellingsen, un noruego que da clases de periodismo en la Universidad de Wollongong y que ha estudiado el fenómeno de la fatiga informativa. "Creo que hay un patrón cuando el nuevo ciclo se mueve después de la primera ola, y entonces, en particular, cuanto más lejos geográficamente del conflicto estás, más rápido palidece el interés. Con la distancia, el tiempo y los recursos, y los presupuestos se agotan muy rápidamente".

Según Euronews, la sensación de cansancio por una historia concreta es una vía de doble sentido, lo que explica que la audiencia pueda cansarse de ver el mismo tema cada noche en la televisión o en la portada de los periódicos a diario. Desde el punto de vista de las organizaciones de medios de comunicación, la guerra en Ucrania no estaba prevista. Dedicar todo el equipo de noticias a centrarse exclusivamente en Ucrania se convirtió en un enorme gasto que inevitablemente influye también en otras decisiones de cobertura informativa, como tener que reducir la información sobre importantes acontecimientos nacionales.

Según el director del periódico sueco Expressen, Magnus Alselind, "el público y los medios de comunicación sólo tienen espacio para una gran historia a la vez. Así, hace cuatro o cinco años se hablaba de los inmigrantes, luego de Greta Thunberg y la crisis climática, después del Coronavirus, y después de eso, aquí en Suecia, fueron los tiroteos por crímenes, luego la invasión de Ucrania".

Por su parte, el profesor de la Universidad de Wollongong dijo que la investigación muestra cómo los consumidores de los medios de comunicación se dan un "atracón" de cobertura inicial sobre los grandes acontecimientos, pero rápidamente pierden el interés.

"La caída es notable porque es demasiado abrumadora, y para ese momento las noticias ya han establecido que las cosas son terribles. A veces, una estrategia de los medios de comunicación, cuando algo empieza a decaer, es darle más cobertura, más detalles, pero eso no siempre tiene éxito", dijo Ellingsen.

Según el académico, los consumidores de los medios de comunicación están ahora más interesados en el aumento de los precios de los alimentos y en el incremento del coste de los combustibles. La ironía es que muchos de estos temas están relacionados con las sanciones antirrusas impuestas por Occidente por su operación militar en Ucrania.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha intentado manipular las simpatías occidentales e identifica la importancia de las apariciones en los medios de comunicación. Sin embargo, mantener el interés es ahora evidentemente una tarea difícil, ya que los europeos se preguntan más bien cómo pueden sobrevivir a la crisis del coste de la vida con la llegada del invierno. A pesar de sus numerosos discursos ante gobiernos de todo el mundo, así como de las continuas peticiones públicas de apoyo financiero y militar, las políticas internas de los países tendrán prioridad sobre los intereses ucranianos por razones políticas internas, especialmente si un país tiene elecciones próximas.

Como muestran los datos de Google, la guerra de Ucrania ya ha dejado de ser el centro de atención de la mayoría de los usuarios de Google News. Tras un pico de interés cuando estalló la guerra en febrero, la popularidad de las búsquedas de "Ucrania" en Google News ha vuelto casi a los niveles anteriores a la guerra, y el fuerte descenso del interés comenzó a mediados de marzo.

Aunque el profesor noruego atribuye esto puramente a la "fatiga de las noticias" y no necesariamente a una falta de interés, no explica el enfado que se siente en muchos países, especialmente en Alemania, ante la crisis económica provocada por las imprudentes sanciones antirrusas que ahora empiezan a afectar a la UE mucho más que a Rusia. A medida que crece la inflación, junto con el aumento de los costes de la energía y los alimentos, todo ello atribuido directamente a las sanciones contra Rusia, este fenómeno de la llamada fatiga informativa no hará más que aumentar.

Al principio, los periodistas y reporteros acudían en masa a la capital ucraniana, Kiev, o a Lviv, cerca de la frontera con Polonia, pero finalmente empezaron a regresar a casa y fueron sustituidos por colegas sobre el terreno, antes incluso de que se retiraran. La mayor parte de la información procede ahora de fuentes ucranianas. Los occidentales llevan meses cuestionando la validez de esas informaciones después de que se hicieran múltiples y humillantes denuncias contra la campaña organizada de noticias falsas de Ucrania, siendo las más destacadas Ghost of Kyiv y Snake Island.

Independientemente de la fiabilidad de las fuentes de noticias, el entusiasmo inicial que los occidentales tenían por oponerse a Rusia al principio de la guerra ha sido sustituido por un profundo sentimiento de preocupación y realismo cuando el verano casi ha pasado. El invierno se acerca rápidamente y parece que vendrá acompañado de una inevitable crisis energética, financiera y del coste de la vida. La fatiga de las noticias se ha consolidado sin duda.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Ago 2022)

Que podemos hacer para que Borrell, Sánchez, Biden, Boris y Zelensky acaben en la trinchera? Son los que más ganas tienen y deberíamos hacer algo para lograrlo, al menos darle la oportunidad

Si alguien me contacta por privado podemos hacer un vídeo y lo subo a YouTube, será por canales....

HAY QUE LLEVAR A LOS POLÍTICOS A LA TRINCHERA


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Ago 2022)

*El líder de Kherson designado por el Kremlin ha huido a Rusia: informes*

*Según los informes, un líder de Kherson ocupado instalado por Moscú huyó a Rusia , un día después de que Kiev anunciara que había comenzado su tan esperado contraataque destinado a recuperar la región sur de las fuerzas rusas.*

Kirill Stremousov, quien fue nombrado subjefe de la administración militar y civil de Kherson respaldada por Rusia, ha publicado actualizaciones periódicas de video en los medios de comunicación estatales rusos y en su cuenta de Telegram.

Pero un activista ucraniano, Serhii Sternenko, afirmó que Stremousov ya no está en Kherson y, en cambio, ha estado filmando sus actualizaciones de video recientes en algún lugar cerca de la Catedral de la Anunciación en Voronezh en Rusia, que se puede ver de fondo.

Voronezh está a casi 500 millas de Kherson ya unas 120 millas de la frontera con Ucrania .


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y Rusia, en la parte asiática exporta gas a otro país asiático. Todo dentro del guión. Lo de donde vive la gente es lo de menos para los negocios Rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo era un juego de palabras....a veces se obvia que la mayoría de rusos son europeos...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Y que pais cometería la locura de querer unirse a partir de ese momento en una UE dictatorial donde solo los paises mas poblados dirigirían al resto. Ningún país pequeño querría unirse sino que además los que ya están dentro de seguro querrían irse.



Atención a la noticia que tiene su enjundia, hasta ahora las decisiones dentro de la UE se tomaban por unanimidad, de ahí que algunas fuesen dificiles de tomar. Lo que pretenden vonDerpollas y sus seguidores es que se tomen por mayoria, es decir que si mañana un miembro, (por ejemplo Hungria) bloquea una decisión, se podrá pasar por encima de él, con tales mimbres, se puede decidir cualquier aberración siempre que la mayoria esté de acuerdo, y ya sabemos quienes formarian esa mayoria.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿un celador describiría con tanta precisión y anticipación los efectos adversos de las vacunas explicando detalladamente los mecanismos patogénicos y la fisiopatología de dichos efectos secundarios? Obviamente alguien con la ESO pelada como muchos foreros no sería capaz de tamaña Proeza.
> 
> 
> taluec



Hay gente pa tó, y dad ala calidac y seriedac del sistema educativo, hay gente que simplemente pasa de él y aprende lo que le gusta por otro lado. Por afición.


----------



## troperker (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Economía rusa después de seis meses de guerra.
> Ya está claro que 2022 conducirá a la mayor contracción económica desde la década de 1990. Ni siquiera 2008-09 con un descenso del 8% será un partido.
> Pero esta crisis económica no es como las demás. La guerra y las sanciones conducen a la disminución de las importaciones; hasta ahora, parece que a finales de año se reducirían en aproximadamente una cuarta parte.
> Las exportaciones también están en declive:
> ...



Pero y los precios

Entonces nos dices que la economia rusa en 2022 va caer mas del 8 %
Cuanto un 15 % o 20 % o 10%
Podrias decirnos segun tu analizis cuanto va a caer en 2022


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

China no quiere casarse con nadie y tampoco quiere vender nada a precio de saldo, más en situaciones críticas...


----------



## Salamandra (30 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Tienes el dato desactualizado.
> 
> La última estimación de recesión es algo más del 2% para todo 2022. Lleva revisándose desde 8-10% que el propio Gobierno ruso estimaba en Abril:
> 
> ...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

Porqué eeuu roba petróleo y no pasa nada?

El Ministerio de Petróleo sirio dice que Estados Unidos está robando un promedio de 66.000 barriles de petróleo por día en Siria, alrededor del 80 por ciento de su producción nacional de petróleo.


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On August 30, 2022 (Map Update)


On August 28, Deputy Chairman of the Government of the Kherson Regional State Administration for Agriculture was shot from a...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 30 de agosto de 2022







 El 28 de agosto, el vicepresidente del Gobierno de la Administración Regional del Estado de Kherson para la Agricultura recibió un disparo de arma de fuego en su casa en la aldea de Golaya Pristan;
 El 30 de agosto, una mujer de 80 años murió como consecuencia del bombardeo de las AFU en Novaya Kakhovka;
 El 30 de agosto, un grupo ucraniano de sabotaje y reconocimiento fue destruido en Kherson;
 Las AFU están bombardeando el puente Antonovsky y la ciudad de Kherson;
 Las AFU no lograron avanzar cerca de Alexandrovka;
 Las AFU alcanzaron el pueblo de Kiselevka, pero fueron rechazadas hasta la línea Petrovskoe-Pravdino;
 Las AFU habrían tomado el control de Ternovie Pody;
 Las AFU no lograron avanzar cerca de Blagodatnoe;
 Las fuerzas rusas perdieron el control de Sukhoi Stavok y Lozovoe. Las batallas por estos asentamientos continúan;
 Las AFU no lograron avanzar cerca de Visokopolie y Olgino;
 Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las AFU perdieron más de 1.200 soldados, 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos de combate blindados y 8 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas.


----------



## No al NOM (30 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Porqué eeuu roba petróleo y no pasa nada?
> 
> El Ministerio de Petróleo sirio dice que Estados Unidos está robando un promedio de 66.000 barriles de petróleo por día en Siria, alrededor del 80 por ciento de su producción nacional de petróleo.



Así es fácil mantener conflictos durante siglos, y encima todos alejados de las fronteras americanas, maldito puro cáncer con metástasis es Usa


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

*Nokia y Logitech abandonan la puta Rusia definitivamente. Más de 1.000 empresas han anunciado públicamente la suspensión voluntaria de sus operaciones en Rusia. Y más de 5 millones de rusos que trabajan en estas empresas o en las empresas que les prestan servicios están en peligro.
5 MILLONES *


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

Un día va a apretar el botoncito ese que tiene debajo de la mesa y nos vamos a reír. En fin, mongoles


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay mucha información sobre Kherson, lo cual no es de extrañar cuando el Gobierno ucraniano dio ayer instrucciones para que no se revelase nada acerca de la operación en marcha, así como que no se subiesen fotografías y vídeos... para mí que van en serio.



JAJAJAJA no hay información pq les cae la cara de vergüenza con su pacoataque, puta pena que dais lamefalos piratones
Fumando espero en Jersón al ukro que yo quiero


----------



## ProfeInsti (30 Ago 2022)

* Alemania reporta inflación anual de 7.9% en agosto. *


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

Por la noche, continuaron los bombardeos en Donetsk (2 muertos y 8 civiles heridos), Kherson y Berislav y Tavriisk.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *Nokia y Logitech abandonan la puta Rusia definitivamente. Más de 1.000 empresas han anunciado públicamente la suspensión voluntaria de sus operaciones en Rusia. Y más de 5 millones de rusos que trabajan en estas empresas o en las empresas que les prestan servicios están en peligro.
> 5 MILLONES *



Voluntariamente... 

Hablan de las perdidas de esas empresas por unmercado menos?


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> * Alemania reporta inflación anual de 7.9% en agosto. *



sigue sigue no pares
van a comer rabo ruso hasta en el schnitzel


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

"*O*тважные" siguen llevándose las armas de la OTAN en Donbass
Artilleros de Altai del grupo "O" muestran sus trofeos de guerra: armas estadounidenses y de la OTAN incautadas en las posiciones rechazadas de las AFU:
▪ Lanzagranadas NLAW,
▪ Granadas americanas M67,
▪ cargas del obús M777,
▪ cartuchos de varios calibres.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> sigue sigue no pares
> van a comer rabo ruso hasta en el schnitzel



Tú y el chinato ya estais hechos al rabo del hijoPutin....confiesalo chusquero....


----------



## Harman (30 Ago 2022)

En julio escribí sobre un posible ataque a Balakleya. En medio del bombo y platillo sobre un ataque a Kherson, el verdadero objetivo podría ser una ciudad bastante grande en dirección a Izyum (la misma Balakleya) o en dirección a Zaporozhye (Pology o Tokmak). Así que no hay necesidad de insistir en Kherson.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




​Importante: Hay informes de residentes locales en la región de Kharkiv. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas llevan seis días acumulando equipos y personal en la dirección de Balakleya. Quizá estén preparando una contraofensiva en esta zona. Quizás en dirección a Izyum. Y quizás ayer, el mando ucraniano sacrificó a muchos cientos de sus soldados en la dirección de Kherson para desviarlos de otras direcciones. Sí, estúpidos, pero hay lógica incluso en su estupidez.​​







Неофициальный Безсонов "Z"


Авторский канал Даниила Безсонова. Всё о военно-политической обстановке в Донбассе, России, Украине.




t.me


----------



## NPI (30 Ago 2022)

Leros dijo:


> Hace un rato, hablando con un camionero que ha llegado a la empresa.
> Dice que es Ucraniano, y le digo le broma que como no está en Ucrania luchando.
> Y va el tío y dice que el va con Rusia y Putin . La cara de mi jefe era un poema
> La gente se piensa que lo de Ucrania es como lo cuenta la tv en España



Hay INTELIGENTES o HINTELIGENTES. Los primeros saben como funciona el mundo, los segundos ya sabéis lo que son.


----------



## capitán almeida (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú y el chinato ya estais hechos al rabo del hijoPutin....confiesalo chusquero....



rabia rabia pingüi que la megachupiguay ofensiva steinerenko está más jodida que tu ojete


----------



## Yomateix (30 Ago 2022)

Los Ucranianos y Polacos a día de hoy se piensan que están por encima del bien y del mal y que pueden criticar a los paises Europeos día si día también por lo que les de la gana.

*El primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, señala a Alemania como culpable, en parte, de la guerra en Ucrania*. Morawiecki asegura que sin el gaseoducto Nord Stream 1 ni el proyecto del 2, Putin nunca se atrevería a atacar Ucrania. Informa María Carou.


No es bastante con las ayudas económicas que se les dan, viviendas gratuitas, que les busquen trabajo, sanidad y educación gratuita. Eso no es suficiente, Europa está para serviles y consideran que esta les debe mucho más (o eso parece con sus peticiones cada vez más absurdas) Ahora hay que contratar profesores solo para ellos, para que les den las lecciones solo en Ucraniano, si no dan la clase en Ucraniano perderán su cultura.....que sarta de chorradas. Y esta es la integración que dicen buscar....cuando no quieren ni que sus hijos aprendan el idioma del pais que los está acogiendo a gastos pagados.

*Ucrania pide educación en ucraniano para sus niños refugiados en Europa*. Dos tercios de los cinco millones de refugiados ucranianos en Europa son niños, y muchos de ellos *podrían perder su cultura al verse obligados a estudiar en el extranjero*, ha alertado hoy ante la ONU el Gobierno de Ucrania, que ha pedido a los países de acogida educación para estos niños en su lengua materna


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Me paso todas tus putas votaciones por el culo. La Libertad es la puta del Capital, y la Democracia su palanganera. ¡Viva la Dictadura del Proletariado!.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (30 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es posible que esta experiencia en un escenario real de las armas europeas, sirva de revulsivo para que se pongan las pilas y las hagan bien, pues resulta obvio que son una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> rabia rabia pingüi que la megachupiguay ofensiva steinerenko está más jodida que tu ojete



Pues anda que tú chusquero,que te has quedao sin dientes de las mamadas que le haces al hijoPutin......


----------



## NPI (30 Ago 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> Señores, ya vamos para Bingo!!!
> 
> Din, din din!!!!
> 
> ...



Un BUFÓN más en el hilo, ya he perdido la cuenta de los paguiteros que viven de nosotros, es decir, de los contribuyentes españoles.
Primera mención y la última que hago, ya que no quiero dar carrete a CUCARACHAS COVILERDAS/OTANERAS.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Hago mi trabajo con notable eficacia, ¿que coño haces tú?


----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Me encanta ver las fumadas que se meten los putinianos,,,


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Y con estos de garante, el Monje firmó dos acuerdos


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

El carapolla del hijoPutin debe estar contento...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Ago 2022)

Un par de cosas random


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

"...o algo así", esa frase te define, monguer.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

La cuenta de Twitter GirkinGirkin que tanto se postea aquí es de verdad la de Igor Girkin?

No se supone que le habían detenido camino al frente?


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Hace unos días me refería a los rumores sobre la utilización de señuelos por parte del Ejercito Ucraniano, para engañar a los rusos con respecto a la posición de los valiosos HIMARS, al parecer la noticia se ha confirmado e incluso se ha constatado la utilización desesperada por parte de los invasores de sus preciosos y escasos Kalibr para acabar destruyendo imitaciones de madera. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/30/ukraine-russia-himars-decoy-artillery/


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

A China esta operación especial le viene como una patada en los cojones. Todo estaba perfecto para ellos, haciéndose con el mercado mundial poco a poco, y de repente, todo el mundo ha visto que no se puede depender completamente de otros países, ni con la energia, ni con los microchips, ni con cualquier otro producto.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Y las vacunas son seguras, y hay una crisis climática... Lo de la prensa es acojonante, sencillamente acojonante. Dos y dos son cinco, y la gente se lo traga.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Ago 2022)

Sigue la fiesta,

_*‼*_ *La encantadora reacción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, muriendo en lotes en las trincheras bajo los golpes de la artillería rusa, a las fiestas en Kiev*

t.me/RVvoenkor/24544


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

No me cuentes tu penosa vida sexual que me importa una mierda. China dominará el mundo, vais a ser comunistas por cohones.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y las vacunas son seguras, y hay una crisis climática... Lo de la prensa es acojonante, sencillamente acojonante. Dos y dos son cinco, y la gente se lo traga.



Lo de la calzada romana bajo el glaciar derritido se carga el calentón gueval antropollenico. Son los Ciclos de Milankovich, los psicópatas de los gobiernos lo saben, pero pretenden que es por causa humana para que no cunda el pánico, al tomar conciencia de que no se puede hacer NADA.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Rescate bancario, Bankia, el bando malo...¿te suena?


----------



## El-Mano (30 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


>



Juraría que este video es de hace unos meses.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

Moment Russian troops ‘flee frontline’ as Ukraine vows to drive them back


THIS is the humiliating moment Russian troops are recorded fleeing the frontline inside their trenches as Ukraine vowed to push them back to the border. The footage – which will be hugely emb…




www.thesun.co.uk




*FLEEING LIKE RATS
Humiliating moment Russian troops ‘flee the frontline’ as Ukraine vows to drive them back to the border





*


----------



## pgas (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El caso de Kherson como ejemplo de falsa propaganda y de una exitosa operación de información-psicológica, o una vez más que tenemos que empezar a aprender a luchar con prontitud en el campo de la información*
> 
> Sin duda, Ucrania se ha preparado para esta guerra durante mucho tiempo; muchos métodos y enfoques se desarrollaron ya en 2015, y posiblemente incluso antes. En la actualidad, muchos medios de comunicación occidentales informan de que las AFU han estado utilizando el Concepto de Resistencia Operativa, que fue desarrollado por Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte allá por 2013, para contrarrestar las fuerzas superiores del enemigo desde el comienzo de la guerra. El concepto implica un enfoque no convencional de la guerra y la defensa total, con la participación de soldados y civiles. En cuanto a los civiles, no se trata sólo de utilizar la defensa territorial movilizada, sino también de promover importantes informaciones y narrativas psicológicas. Y aquí es donde Ucrania lo está haciendo bastante bien.
> 
> ...




muy flojillo anda Cassad, a quien le importa la propaganda? los ukros están perdiendo hasta los calzoncillos y cuando se den cuenta colgarán al listo de arestovich o al primero que pillen de una farola


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Para ser comunista hay que ser inteligente, a ti solo el GULAG.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

La OTAN si quiere entra y punto, unos misilazos de falsa bandera en territorio OTAN por aqui, un posible escape radioactivo de la central por alla, un parar el genocidio de los asesinos rusos por el otro lado... pero el terremoto que supondría en Rusia que Ucrania les derrote seria tremendo.

Y luego claro, no hay que olvidar, si Ucrania les derrota luego tendran que pagar todas las indemnizaciones de guerra a cuenta de la destrucción de zonas residenciales y del genocidio, violaciones y crimenes de guerra.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ago 2022)

Parece que la contra-ofensiva ucraniana se ha pasado de elástica y ya no aparece ni en los mapas ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Parece que la contra-ofensiva ucraniana se ha pasado de elástica y ya no aparece ni en los mapas ucranianos,.



Qué no haya información por parte ucraniana, puede ser normal. Hace tiempo que la tiene restringida en esta zona.
Qué Rusia tampoco de información ya hace pensar que no tiene buenas noticias que facilitar.
Pero pronto se sabrá algo. Por una parte o por otra.


----------



## Charidemo (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hace unos días me refería a los rumores sobre la utilización de señuelos por parte del Ejercito Ucraniano, para engañar a los rusos con respecto a la posición de los valiosos HIMARS, al parecer la noticia se ha confirmado e incluso se ha constatado la utilización desesperada por parte de los invasores de sus preciosos y escasos Kalibr para acabar destruyendo imitaciones de madera.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/30/ukraine-russia-himars-decoy-artillery/
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173956



Eso es un inflable.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

¿No sabes leer? Sri Lanka recibió un préstamo millonario para construir un puerto y un aeropuerto en su territorio, al final no le sacó la rentabilidad esperada debido a que el cacique se quedó con los fondos, no podian pagar el prestamo chino, no problemo, China exigió la cesión por 99 años de dichas instalaciones a cambio de saldar la deuda, ahora China tiene un puerto en un lugar estratégico para su ruta de la seda por mar. Pues a USA le puede pasar lo mismo como no pague la deuda con China, ¿lo pillas?


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

En


rejon dijo:


> La OTAN si quiere entra y punto, unos misilazos de falsa bandera en territorio OTAN por aqui, un posible escape radioactivo de la central por alla, un parar el genocidio de los asesinos rusos por el otro lado... pero el terremoto que supondría en Rusia que Ucrania les derrote seria tremendo.
> 
> Y luego claro, no hay que olvidar, si Ucrania les derrota luego tendran que pagar todas las indemnizaciones de guerra a cuenta de la destrucción de zonas residenciales y del genocidio, violaciones y crimenes de guerra.



¿Entonces por qué no lo hace?


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Tus amados Bastardos Unidos se van a la mierda, no tienen industria, solo deuda...y Trump con uniforme de presidiario en Rikers próximamente, ale, a llorar a los Paules.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Les combats pour Kamianka sont en cours








Les combats pour Kamianka sont en cours


Après avoir fait tomber début août le village de Peski, une des défenses extérieures majeures d'Avdeevka, les forces russo-républicaines ont...




alawata-rebellion.blogspot.com


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Ya veréis que Rusia sale por patas de Jersón y va a ser un maricón el último para cruzar a la otra orilla.

Esas ratas no van a defender hasta el final una tierra que no es suya y dónde no son bienvenidos.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mucho mejor esto que decirle a Zelenski que dejen de atacar la central usando las armas entregadas por Europa y EEUU, claro que si, mucho mejor.....
> 
> *La UE da 5 millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico a Kiev ante el riesgo de exposición a radiación*
> La Unión Europea ha donado a Ucrania 5,5 millones de pastillas de yoduro de potasio para proteger a la población del país ante la posible exposición a la radiación



En estos hilos siempre se habla del ajedrecista Putin y esas cosas. Pero es que estas situaciones dan para esas simplificaciones.
Mientras los rusos juegan al ajedrez y los chinos al go, ambos juegos de esttrategia en los que el azar no influye en el curso de la partida, los uropedos juegan al parchis, donde azar y posiciín en la salida influyen, los anglos al black jack, donde la banca siempre gana, y los yanquis al póquer yendo de farol siempre, pero con la baraja preparada para que al otro siempre le toque la mano del muerto, tiro en la nuca incluído.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Animo machote, tu el primero, puedes ir cantando esa murga que tanto os gusta a los de la bandera de la picadora Moulinex: "Aspa de Carcuña, maricón al viento, nada mas oirla ya me estoy durmiendo...."


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Soros ya andaba ahí. Ese tiene trato directo con el diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es todo demasiado conveniente.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Joder chinote hoy no estas muy inspirao....el repaso que te está dando Cozumel es de ordago.....anda pastillita y a dormir....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

"..o algo así"


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Foto en el Donbass de uno de los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M113G3-DK mejorados que recibieron las AFU de Dinamarca (reparados en Alemania)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si siguen siendo de aluminio protegen lo mismo, y si no habr´ña que repostar cada cinco kilómetros. Eso sí, se pueden meter en cualquier lado, van muy rápidos en terrenos imposibles y en zonas pantanosas pueden avanzar donde otros se quedan atascados. De combustible se le puede meter cualquier cosa, hasta cigarrillos.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando te llega por valija diplomática el envio de farlopa ...



Hasta la frontera de Polonia supongo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

"Israel noticias", vale, vale, déjalo que me da el flato, fuente; los narigones.

Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,

érase una nariz superlativa,

érase una nariz sayón y escriba,

érase un pez espada muy barbado.


Era un reloj de sol mal encarado,

érase una alquitara pensativa,

érase un elefante boca arriba,

era Ovidio Nasón más narizado.


Érase el espolón de una galera,

érase una pirámide de Egipto,

las doce tribus de narices era.



Érase un naricísimo infinito,

muchísimo nariz, nariz tan fiera

que en la cara de Anás fuera delito.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

El objetivo de esta fase de la contraofensiva es aislar a las fuerzas rusas en el río y obligarlas a entregar la ciudad de Kherson, dijeron. En este punto, cruzar el río sería “muy difícil de hacer”, dijo uno de los funcionarios.

El conflicto ha ofrecido a EE. UU. la rara oportunidad de evaluar la capacidad de HIMARS y la de las defensas rusas en acción, dijo uno de los funcionarios del Departamento de Defensa. Los funcionarios estadounidenses están "un poco sorprendidos" por lo bien que se está desempeñando HIMARS, y por lo mal que les ha ido a las capacidades defensivas rusas contra los ataques.









Ukraine has ‘good chance’ to retake territory, U.S. assesses


Ukrainian officials announced the operation to liberate Russian-occupied territories in the country’s south on Monday, following weeks of counterattacks on towns in the Kherson region.




www.politico.com


----------



## piru (30 Ago 2022)

Las gloriosas contraofensivasinversas ukras siempre respetan los dos sentidos de circulación:

Sentido de ida:


t.me/boris_rozhin/61798

Sentido de vuelta:


t.me/boris_rozhin/61805


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Si, la mierda siempre tiende a regresar a sus orígenes.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ago 2022)

La Unión Europea prepara a Ucrania ante un posible desastre nuclear con más de 5 millones de pastillas contra la radiación


La Unión Europea donará a Ucrania más cinco millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico con la que proteger a la población en caso de que aumente la radiación...




www.20minutos.es





Para qué decirles que dejen de bombardear la central, mucho mejor repartir yodo.

Espero que guarden unas pocas para Polonia, por si les llega una nube bien cargadita.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

Igualita la cúpula militar de Rusia hoy con la de la URSS en la WWII ....

comparad a éste:







con éste:







Merito del primero, ser guardaspaldas de Putin, méritos del segundo Kurks, Bagration, etc.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

Esas 24 veces no están respaldadas por ninguna fuente verificable.


----------



## Honkler (30 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Los Ucranianos y Polacos a día de hoy se piensan que están por encima del bien y del mal y que pueden criticar a los paises Europeos día si día también por lo que les de la gana.
> 
> *El primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, señala a Alemania como culpable, en parte, de la guerra en Ucrania*. Morawiecki asegura que sin el gaseoducto Nord Stream 1 ni el proyecto del 2, Putin nunca se atrevería a atacar Ucrania. Informa María Carou.
> 
> ...



Que se vayan a su puto país de mierda de vuelta


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

Es un caza bastante bueno, el segundo mejor Flanker trás el la versión J16 china (con mejor aviónica pero peores motores).


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Esas 24 veces no están respaldadas por ninguna fuente verificable.



¿Como que no? Narigón noticias, de toda confianza.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

"Busca en Google.." de verdad, déja de hacer el ridículo, chicano.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

La misma credibilidad que Gangrena 3, Telepingo, La Secta o TVE1


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

*Esta invasion no no es ajena *, ni "nos hemos involucrado", *NOS HAN involucrado*, y es tremendamente importante para nuestro futuro tomar partido y ganar la guerra.

Nos ha involucrado quien ha decidido invadir otro país libre y soberano aquí mismo en Europa. Quien nos ha hecho sibilinamente dependientes energéticamente. Por las mismas razones no nos es ajeno. 

Esto va de la Democracia y la libertad contra la dictadura y la esclavitud, de los valores occidentales contra los absolutistas. De civilización o barbarie.

Económicamente? más nos vale aguantar un invierno jodido y capear la inflación... y liberarnos energéticamente, que bajar la cabeza y depender del tirano no sólo energéticamente, *si no también alimentariamente*, Ucrania es el granero de Europa y no podemos entregarlo alegremente a un dictador japuta como el hijoPutin sin moral ni escrúpulos.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

A Israelnoticias sólo les falta publicar lo del niño murciélago... que no es serio hombre...


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Entre los "logros" del Comunismo cabría destacar su porcentaje de fracasos. Nunca ha sido superado.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto va de la Democracia y la libertad contra la dictadura y la esclavitud, de los valores occidentales contra los absolutistas. De civilización o barbarie.





A ver, Pinichet, El rey de Arabia, el Emir de Kuwait, Videla, los cortacuellos de Siria,..............me dejo otros 1000 democratas apoyados por la OTAN.

-----------------------

La escuela no estaba llena de escolares....


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, Pinichet, El rey de Arabia, el Emir de Kuwait, Videla, los cortacuellos de Siria,..............me dejo otros 1000 democratas apoyados por la OTAN.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> La escuela no estaba llena de escolares....



Joderrrr chacho .te vas por peteneras....te desvias del tema


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Esas 24 veces no están respaldadas por ninguna fuente verificable.



La gente de a pie tiene interiorizado en su cabeza que un periodista occidental sería incapaz de inventarse las noticias. Pero lo hacen, y con más frecuencia de lo que se cree. Páginas como Noticias de Israel son aparatos de propaganda, su función NO ES INFORMAR, sino crear opinión. Y para ello, recurrirán a lo que haga falta, incluyendo soltar bolas.


----------



## crocodile (30 Ago 2022)

Yo ni veo los telediarreos españoles que son todo basura propagandista otanica pero viendo las noticias de canales chinos, hindúes y algunos rusos me da que o Rusia aumenta su potencia de fuego o está guerra se va a hacer eterna y una cosa es que Rusia no tenga prisa y otra que esto dure 20 años como el fracaso Yankee en Afganistán.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Algunas hazañas de tus "voluntarios partisanos"
Violaciones a menores en los móviles de ultranacionalistas ucranianos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La gente de a pie tiene interiorizado en su cabeza que un periodista occidental sería incapaz de inventarse las noticias. Pero lo hacen, y con más frecuencia de lo que se cree. Páginas como Noticias de Israel son aparatos de propaganda, su función NO ES INFORMAR, sino crear opinión. Y para ello, recurrirán a lo que haga falta, incluyendo soltar bolas.



Las famosas serpientes de verano en todos los diarios cuando yo era pequeño…un clásico…


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La Unión Europea prepara a Ucrania ante un posible desastre nuclear con más de 5 millones de pastillas contra la radiación
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea donará a Ucrania más cinco millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico con la que proteger a la población en caso de que aumente la radiación...
> ...



A día de hoy sigue habiendo zonas de Francia donde recoger setas es peligroso y prohibido.


----------



## crocodile (30 Ago 2022)

Una cosa son los deseos Otanicos y otra la realidad , si usted ve solo canales pro yankees su fuente de información está viciada de origen, usted mismo .


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Mientras en el capitalismo la comida está en las tiendas esperando para que tú puedas comprarla, en el comunismo tú estás esperando en una tienda a que tenga algo para comer para poder comprarlo. .....chinato


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Ago 2022)

*El suicidio económico y social de Europa - Provocado por los EE.UU. Y ayudado por los líderes europeos *
Debido a la estupidez del liderazgo político de Europa, Estados Unidos ha logrado empujarlo a cometer suicidio económico y social. El 8 de febrero, Michael Hudson, profesor de investigación de Economía en la Universidad de Missouri, escribió sobre el entonces próximo conflicto en Ucrania que Estados Unidos estaba provocando intencionalmente.

*Michael Hudson: America’s Real Adversaries Are Its European and Other Allies | naked capitalism*
Michael Hudson: Los verdaderos adversarios de Estados Unidos son sus aliados europeos y otros 

Las sanciones que los diplomáticos estadounidenses insisten en que sus aliados impongan contra el comercio con Rusia y China tienen como objetivo aparente disuadir una acumulación militar. Pero tal acumulación no puede ser realmente la principal preocupación rusa y china. Tienen mucho más que ganar al ofrecer beneficios económicos mutuos a Occidente. Por lo tanto, la pregunta subyacente es si Europa encontrará su ventaja en reemplazar las exportaciones estadounidenses con suministros rusos y chinos y los vínculos económicos mutuos asociados.

Lo que preocupa a los diplomáticos estadounidenses es que Alemania, otras naciones de la OTAN y los países a lo largo de la ruta de la Franja y la Ruta entiendan los beneficios que se pueden lograr al abrir el comercio y la inversión pacíficos. Si no hay un plan ruso o chino para invadirlos o bombardearlos, ¿cuál es la necesidad de la OTAN? Y si no hay una relación inherentemente adversa, ¿por qué los países extranjeros necesitan sacrificar sus propios intereses comerciales y financieros confiando exclusivamente en los exportadores e inversores estadounidenses?...

En lugar de una amenaza militar real de Rusia y China, el problema para los estrategas estadounidenses es la ausencia de tal amenaza....... 
La única forma que les queda a los diplomáticos estadounidenses para bloquear las compras europeas es incitar a Rusia a una respuesta militar y luego afirmar que vengar esta respuesta supera cualquier interés económico puramente nacional. Como explicó la subsecretaria de Estado de Asuntos Políticos, Victoria Nuland, en una conferencia de prensa del Departamento de Estado el 27 de enero: "Si Rusia invade Ucrania de una manera u otra, Nord Stream 2 no avanzará". El problema es crear un incidente adecuadamente ofensivo y representar a Rusia como el agresor.

Provocar una guerra en Ucrania fue fácil ya que el equipo de producción de películas que gobernaba Ucrania estaba dispuesto a sacrificar a su pueblo y país en una guerra imposible de ganar contra Rusia. El actor y presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky ya había anunciado que Ucrania, por la fuerza, recuperaría Crimea y las repúblicas del Donbás que estaban en manos de una resistencia ucraniana alineada con Rusia.

*Moon of Alabama*


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr chacho .te vas por peteneras....te desvias del tema



¿ por ? 

No es la "democracia" contra la "barbarie". Los aliados, en realidad los lacayos de los yanquis tiraban a sus enemigos politicos desde aviones al oceano despues de torturarlos salvajemente. ¿ barbarie ?

Los rusos estan en su zona, los yanquis a miles de km de su casa. Han empujado a Putin a defenderse, y el tio no quiere una guerra. De hecho se resiste a llamarle guerra y a soltar los perros, al final lo hara entonces os dareis cuenta donde han llevado las tontadas.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

*Gazprom corta el suministro de gas al gigante energético francés Engie*

La empresa gasista rusa notificó a la compañía francesa que reduciría los suministros de gas a partir de este martes, debido a los desacuerdos entre las partes sobre la aplicación de algunos contratos.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Las famosas serpientes de verano en todos los diarios cuando yo era pequeño…un clásico…



Los que ya peinamos alguna cana ya las conocemos. Mienten incluso en temas en apariencia banales. En el verano de 1989, el pronostico del tiempo para uno de los fines de semana de Julio rezaba que en la Cornisa Cantábrica se preveían lluvias... y resulta que aquel finde tuvimos sol y calor. Por lo visto, alguien movió hilos para que los madrileños optaran por otras opciones a la hora de organizar una escapada de fin de semana...

Y así con todo, y cuando digo todo es todo.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mientras en el capitalismo la comida está en las tiendas esperando para que tú puedas comprarla, en el comunismo tú estás esperando en una tienda a que tenga algo para comer para poder comprarlo. .....chinato
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174031



Comparar dos sistemas económicos con memes ... no sé yo. Además que tiene que ver esto con el socialismo?, que yo sepa tanto Ucrania como Rusia son capitalismos, un poco cutres en los 2 casos.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

La solución es sencilla:


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

RT Según entrevista a The Guardian.
*"Estoy harto de que maten a gente todos los días": Ozzy Osbourne (Black Sabbath) quiere irse de EE.UU. y volver a Inglaterra*

Publicado:30 ago 2022 07:59 GMT

*"No son los Estados Unidos de América en absoluto. No hay nada unido en él", enfatiza Sharon, la esposa del músico, que comparte su opinión sobre el país.

*No quiero morir en América. [...] Soy inglés. Quiero volver. 

Una de las razones con las que el rockero argumenta su deseo de mudarse es *la alta tasa de tiroteos* en el país norteamericano. "Todo es jodidamente ridículo allí. Estoy harto de que *maten a gente* todos los días. Dios sabe cuántas personas han sido víctimas en tiroteos en escuelas", se lamentó. 

Su esposa Sharon apoya la idea, debido a que el país "ha cambiado drásticamente". "*No son los Estados Unidos de América en absoluto*. No hay nada unido en él. Es un lugar *muy extraño* para vivir ahora mismo", enfatiza. Asimismo, descarta que la futura mudanza esté relacionada con la salud de Osbourne, que padece la enfermedad de Parkinson. "Sabía que la gente iba a pensar eso. No es así", acentúa. 

La pareja ha puesto en en venta su mansión en el vecindario Hancock Park de Los Ángeles (California) *por 18 millones de dólares*. En Inglaterra, los Osbourne planean residir en la enorme casa que tienen en el condado de Buckinghamshire.


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mientras en el capitalismo la comida está en las tiendas esperando para que tú puedas comprarla, en el comunismo tú estás esperando en una tienda a que tenga algo para comer para poder comprarlo. .....chinato



¿ que te crees que es el dinero ? 

Pues una cartilla de racionamiento, pero sin limites y acumulable. En realidad más injusta. Un pobre en los EEUU no puede comprar porque no lo tiene, así que la comida no "le espera". Para evitar problemas , le sueltan unos cuponcitos ( si como en Cuba  ) para que coma y no moleste mucho.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Y lo mejor es que viene de la agencia de tv rusa, van y ponen a un torbe ruso


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

Esos no son Su-34, listillo.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que te crees que es el dinero ?
> 
> Pues una cartilla de racionamiento, pero sin limites y acumulable. En realidad más injusta. Un pobre en los EEUU no puede comprar porque no lo tiene, así que la comida no "le espera". Para evitar problemas , le sueltan unos cuponcitos ( si como en Cuba  ) para que coma y no moleste mucho.



En el capitalismo la libertad te la da el dinero, cuanto más dinero tienes, más libre eres. En sus sacrosantos EEUU, una persona de bajos ingresos lo tiene muy crudo a la hora de... lo que sea.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

RT

*Taiwán abre fuego por primera vez contra un dron chino que entró en su espacio aéreo*

Publicado:30 ago 2022 14:01 GMT

*Tras los disparos de advertencia, el vehículo aéreo no tripulado cambió de rumbo y abandonó la zona.

E*l dron ingresó a aguas restringidas en la zona de la isla de Erdan a las 17:59 (hora local), precisó el Comando de Defensa del condado de Kinmen, al indicar que los militares efectuaron disparos con munición real y el vehículo se alejó de la ciudad de Xiamen a las 18:00. 

Entretanto, la presidenta taiwanesa, Tsai Ing-wen, ordenó que el Ejército adopte medidas contundentes para contrarrestar a los drones chinos en el momento oportuno. El Ministerio de Defensa, por su parte, aseguró que seguirá manteniendo la vigilancia y un estrecho seguimiento de la situación.

Taipéi ha denunciado en repetidas ocasiones las constantes incursiones de drones chinos cerca de su territorio en alta mar en medio de las crecientes tensiones en la región tras la visita de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU., Nancy Pelosi, a la isla a principios de agosto.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Ago 2022)

*La solución es sencilla, hay que matar a mas *


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Parece que le han dado a algo gordo


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *La solución es sencilla, hay que matar a mas *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174039



*RUSOS....*


----------



## Charidemo (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Esta invasion no no es ajena *, ni "nos hemos involucrado", *NOS HAN involucrado*, y es tremendamente importante para nuestro futuro tomar partido y ganar la guerra.
> 
> Nos ha involucrado quien ha decidido invadir otro país libre y soberano aquí mismo en Europa. Quien nos ha hecho sibilinamente dependientes energéticamente. Por las mismas razones no nos es ajeno.
> 
> ...



La única respuesta posible en España y la única honorable de un español debería ser: agua, sol y guerra en Sebastopol.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Algunos foreros ya lo desmontamos en su día.

Como se nota que la ofensiva ha ido como el culo...


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Mas razon que un santo....


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el capitalismo la libertad te la da el dinero, cuanto más dinero tienes, más libre eres. En sus sacrosantos EEUU, una persona de bajos ingresos lo tiene muy crudo a la hora de... lo que sea.



Yo prefiero ser la última mierda de la cadena en USA que en Corea del norte


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Disculpas por anticipado si está ya posteado


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo prefiero ser la última mierda de la cadena en USA que en Corea del norte



Di 3 veces seguidas "Socialismo" y alfonbass aparecerá XD. No te enfades, es de coña.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo prefiero ser la última mierda de la cadena en USA que en Corea del norte



Tú mismo... Aunque es un ejemplo extremo. Yo los EEUU no los quiero ni regalados. Y mira que tienen sus cosas buenas, pero como sociedad...


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas razon que un santo....



Como el que decia esta mañana que estaban "tomando" Jerson. Un figura, los tiroteos eran la captura de un comando por los rusos

Dentro video.

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника 


Y por cierto, es el hilo de la guerra Ucraniana. ¿ teneis consigna de no hablar de la ofensiva ?


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Di 3 veces seguidas "Socialismo" y alfonbass aparecerá XD. No te enfades, es de coña.



El socialismo en todas sus formas es hambre.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Di 3 veces seguidas "Socialismo" y alfonbass aparecerá XD. No te enfades, es de coña.


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como el que decia esta mañana que estaban "tomando" Jerson. Un figura, los tiroteos eran la captura de un comando por los rusos
> 
> Dentro video.
> 
> ...



Joderrrrr hierro,se ha hablado de sobra....quieres mas?????y que guerra??????o es INVASION.'


----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Ago 2022)

Comunismo:







Capitalismo:







Fin del debate.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El socialismo en todas sus formas es hambre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174052



Vale, y qué tal le va a Ucrania y Rusia con su capitalismo? Y a Somalia, el paraiso anarcocapitalista? Es moral el capitalismo de, por ejemplo, Milei, qué dice que si no tienes dinero para pagar los cuidados médicos a tu hija puedes vender organos de tu cuerpo?


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Di 3 veces seguidas "Socialismo" y alfonbass aparecerá XD. No te enfades, es de coña.



Lo huelo....tengo superpoderes en contra...a ver si me contratan y resuelvo la vida al mundo de una vez...


----------



## delhierro (30 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrrr hierro,se ha hablado de sobra....quieres mas?????y que guerra??????o es INVASION.'



jaja. Vamos que tienes ya claro lo que te decian por aquí ayer y pretendes desviar el tema. ¿ te has visto el video de Jerson ?

¿ invasión ? Yo diria golpe de estado, resistencia , independencia .....invasión desde Kiev, apoyo Ruso ( tardio de cojones eso si) . Ves no hay una sola realidad.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Vale, y qué tal le va a Ucrania y Rusia con su capitalismo? Y a Somalia, el paraiso anarcocapitalista? Es moral el capitalismo de, por ejemplo, Milei, qué dice que si no tienes dinero para pagar los cuidados médicos a tu hija puedes vender organos de tu cuerpo?



Milei no dice eso....
Somalia....? desde el móvil no tengo tiempo...


----------



## Poseidón (30 Ago 2022)

Madre mia, este hilo no vale ni para tomar por culo. No hay informacion de ningun tipo. Es peor incluso que las noticias de antonia3


----------



## rejon (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia, este hilo no vale ni para tomar por culo. No hay informacion de ningun tipo. Es peor incluso que las noticias de antonia3



A la nevera por trolear, como los otros…


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Israel noticias", vale, vale, déjalo que me da el flato, fuente; los narigones.
> 
> Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que ya peinamos alguna cana ya las conocemos. Mienten incluso en temas en apariencia banales. En el verano de 1989, el pronostico del tiempo para uno de los fines de semana de Julio rezaba que en la Cornisa Cantábrica se preveían lluvias... y resulta que aquel finde tuvimos sol y calor. Por lo visto, alguien movió hilos para que los madrileños optaran por otras opciones a la hora de organizar una escapada de fin de semana...
> 
> Y así con todo, y cuando digo todo es todo.



Si la memoria no me falla, el Revilla, ya montó una buena broca con esa cuestión.
Los 'valensianos de orden' tenían buenos contactos en la corte madrileña.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## pgas (30 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania - Una 'contraofensiva' que estaba destinada a fracasar*

Ayer Ucrania lanzó algún tipo de ofensiva en la región general de Kherson al norte del Dnieper.



Las noticias del éxito son turbias. Esta mañana Dima del Canal Sumario Militar hizo un reportaje especial (vid) que enumeró los reclamos de ambas partes. Los dibujos de su mapa mostraban al menos cinco direcciones de ataque.







La parte ucraniana afirmó haber tomado un puñado de pequeños pueblos cerca de la antigua línea del frente. La rusa admitió que Ucrania había tomado tres o más, pero dijo que dos de ellos fueron recuperados durante la noche.

También esta mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia enumeró las pérdidas de la parte ucraniana. (El enlace va al informe en ruso en el canal Rybar Telegram):



> Como resultado de la derrota de la ofensiva ucraniana llevada a cabo por orden personal de Zelensky en Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog y otras direcciones, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas a gran escala.
> ▪Las acciones efectivas del grupo de tropas rusas destruyeron 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos blindados de combate, 8 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas y más de 1200 militares ucranianos en un día.



Es un poco pronto para hablar de derrota mientras continúan los ataques ucranianos. La fuerza total del lado ucraniano es probablemente el valor de dos divisiones, lo que significa más de 30.000 soldados.

Por lo tanto, las pérdidas de 1.200 soldados ucranianos aún no son significativas. Los combates en el frente de Donetsk cuestan varios cientos de vidas ucranianas cada día. Pero las pérdidas relativamente altas de tanques, IFV y vehículos blindados son muy notables. Ese equipo fue suficiente para al menos tres a cinco batallones completos.

Las pérdidas pueden explicarse por la estepa plana y abierta de la zona. Hay muy pocas áreas boscosas o construidas que permitan que los tanques se escondan. Es ideal para el lado defensor, ya que los misiles antitanque de largo alcance pueden eliminar los tanques antes de que sepan de dónde proviene el fuego.

A Ucrania no le quedan muchos vehículos blindados e incluso tiene dificultades para obtener más del 'oeste'. Los países que todavía tenían equipo soviético ya le han dado la mayor parte a Ucrania.

Ucrania también ha llevado reservas de Odessa a Kryvyi Rih (en ruso: Krivoy Rog) para protegerla de un eventual ataque ruso en caso de que la ofensiva fracase.

Lo más probable es que así sea. Espero que todo vuelva a su posición anterior en un día o dos. Entonces podemos ver un intento ruso de romper las líneas ucranianas adelgazadas en esta o aquella otra dirección.

En el informe de antecedentes del Pentágono de ayer, la duda militar sobre esta ofensiva era palpable:



> P: Hola. Gracias por esto.
> Me pregunto si... [inaudible], sé que no puede darnos ningún detalle aparente sobre esta contraofensiva. Dijiste que ha habido un repunte en las peleas. ¿Puede darnos una idea de qué tan grande es el aumento y si esta lucha es de ambos lados? Danos cualquier sentido de eso que puedas.
> ...
> OFICIAL MILITAR SUPERIOR: Muy bien, Lita, gracias.
> ...



A mí esto me suena a que el oficial militar no está del todo convencido de que esta sea una ofensiva seria que tenga sentido.

Eso es probable porque no tiene sentido y es solo otro desperdicio de vidas.

Es el intento de Zelinski de demostrar a "occidente" y al público local que Ucrania puede tener éxito y debe recibir apoyo continuo.

Hace cuatro días el _New York Times _decía que Zelenski estaba “bajo presión” para lanzar la contraofensiva:



> A medida que la sangrienta batalla de artillería en el este de Ucrania llega a un punto muerto, la guerra parece ahora ser un juego de espera para una contraofensiva ucraniana prometida desde hace mucho tiempo.
> El momento de cualquier movimiento para romper el punto muerto se ha convertido en una decisión estratégica fundamental para el gobierno de Ucrania.
> ...
> Se supone ampliamente que el objetivo inicial de cualquier contraataque son las posiciones rusas en la orilla occidental del río Dnipro. Sin embargo, muévase demasiado pronto y el ejército ucraniano puede demostrar que no está preparado ni suficientemente armado para asegurar la victoria, dicen los analistas militares. Si se espera demasiado, el respaldo político en Europa puede flaquear a medida que se disparan los precios de la energía.
> ...



El mismo día, otro artículo del _NYT_ también profundizó en el tema :



> El momento de cualquier ataque de este tipo se ha convertido en una decisión fundamental para el gobierno de Ucrania. Ambas partes se están preparando para una guerra prolongada, pero Ucrania tiene un mayor incentivo para tratar de evitarla con maniobras potencialmente arriesgadas a partir de este otoño, antes de que la temporada de lluvias convierta el campo en pantanos intransitables, o la escasez de energía y los costos altísimos socaven el apoyo europeo.
> “Una ofensiva es arriesgada”, dijo Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en CNA, un instituto de investigación en Arlington, Virginia, al evaluar las opciones de Ucrania.
> “Si falla, el resultado podría afectar el apoyo externo”, dijo. “Por otro lado, Kyiv probablemente ve esto como una ventana de oportunidad, más allá de la cual se encuentra la incertidumbre de una guerra prolongada contra un ejército ruso que ha tenido tiempo de atrincherarse”.
> ...
> ...



En mi opinión, la ofensiva se lanzó en el momento equivocado y con muy pocas tropas a lo largo de demasiados ejes.

Hace dos meses, los ucranianos ya habían reunido una fuerza decente en el área de Kherson. Luego comenzó a hablar en voz alta sobre la próxima ofensiva. En cambio, debería haber atacado inmediatamente a lo largo de uno o dos ejes para obtener al menos alguna ganancia.

Después de la charla en voz alta, los rusos reforzaron su lado en el área. Al mismo tiempo lanzaron una ofensiva en la región de Donetsk. Los ucranianos tuvieron que mover algunas de las unidades preparadas para la ofensiva de Kherson a la región de Donetsk para evitar una penetración rusa más profunda en esa línea del frente. Otras unidades, que esperaban la orden de atacar en la región de Kherson, fueron mutiladas por ataques de artillería rusa de largo alcance.

Cuando se reunieron sus fuerzas, el ejército ucraniano debería haber atacado de inmediato. La larga espera hizo la situación más difícil. Para romper las líneas rusas reforzadas ahora se habrían necesitado más tropas de las que estaban disponibles.

Estoy seguro de que el ejército ucraniano sabía que esta ofensiva fracasaría.

Por razones políticas, Zelenski les ordenó lanzarlo de todos modos. Ahora hay más de 1000 vidas ucranianas y rusas perdidas por nada más que algunos titulares sensacionalistas y óptica política.

Publicado por b el 30 de agosto de 2022 a las 14:15 UTC | Enlace permanente


si la fuerza ukra es de dos divisiones y según nuestro Zhukov ayer solo emplearon una brigada y desperdigada, entonces se trata de un paripé para que los europedos no se aburran?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Rumores de una posible declaración de Putin esta tarde pidiendo una tregua ante la imparabla ofensiva rejoniana en Jersón, atentos pues...



Bueno, son las 22:42 en Moscú, y nada ha pasado, simplemente has troleado…por tanto comete el ladrillo y a la nevera…


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

Si dicen eso, es que está pasando justo lo contrario. Para poder hacerse una idea de lo que está sucediendo, siempre hay que darle la vuelta a los que vomitan los mass media occidentales.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Milei no dice eso....
> Somalia....? desde el móvil no tengo tiempo...











Javier Milei: "Derogaría la prohibición de venta de órganos"


El diputado de La Libertad Avanza aseguró que "hay estudios en Estados Unidos que indican que, si dejaras esos mercados libres, funcionarían muchísimo mejor y tendrían menos problemas".




www.ambito.com





"Vos tenés a tu hija a punto de morir. Necesita pagar una intervención, alguien quiere comprar tu riñón y vos se lo podrías vender. *La solución es muy dolorosa, estás entregando un órgano y, si además le metes la regulación del Estado, es peor. Estoy hablando de cooperación social y de intercambios voluntarios. Es la decisión de los individuos*", agregó.


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Mientras la gente de a pie pagan las consecuencias de las sanciones de EEUU
impuestas a Rusia, el empresariado imperial buscando negocios con empresas 
rusas a través de Turquía ¿Qué tal?








Empresas de EEUU dispuestas a burlar sanciones de su país para mantener negocios con Rusia


Los gobiernos de Estados Unidos (EEUU) son expertos en hipocresía y en el doble discurso. Mientras los ciudadanos de a pie pagan las consecuencias de las sanciones de su gobierno impuestas a Rusia,…




t.co


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

Esto, como siempre sucede cuando gimotean, es para reclamar mas pasta para el MIC.
Así, la manduca se reparte entre las mismas uñas...


----------



## waukegan (30 Ago 2022)

Esto abre una puerta a una intervención de USA en Islas Salomón con cualquier excusa para provocar a China. El tiempo juega en su contra.


----------



## Expected (30 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia, este hilo no vale ni para tomar por culo. No hay informacion de ningun tipo. Es peor incluso que las noticias de antonia3



Al ignore por troll pesado


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (30 Ago 2022)

¿No notáis a los CM otánicos y niños rata de guerra call of duty más agresivos y enfadados que de costumbre? 

Será que la ofensiva no va como ellos pensaban.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A la nevera por trolear, como los otros…



Me sumo.


----------



## arriondas (30 Ago 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> ¿No notáis a los CM otánicos y niños rata de guerra call of duty más agresivos y enfadados que de costumbre?
> 
> Será que la ofensiva no va como ellos pensaban.



Al que le van las cosas bien suele estar más calmado. Cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de picardía, de vitamina D, se da cuenta de lo que les está pasando.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

*Sound on:*


----------



## JAGGER (30 Ago 2022)

Huelen al muerto:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Ago 2022)

Hala, al congelador.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Joder, buenos reflejos ha tenido ahí. Yo acabaría con todos los cristales clavados en la cara. Menuda puta mierda es la guerra.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al que le van las cosas bien suele estar más calmado. Cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de picardía, de vitamina D, se da cuenta de lo que les está pasando.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ago 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> ¿No notáis a los CM otánicos y niños rata de guerra call of duty más agresivos y enfadados que de costumbre?
> 
> Será que la ofensiva no va como ellos pensaban.



Sí, están en plan " pero es que los Himars..."


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> UE, Unión económica?
> 
> La UE acuerda crear una misión europea de entrenamiento militar para el ejército ucranio



Me cito.

Mucho me temo que Rusia se verá obligada a tener en cuenta la entrada de países en la UE por su implicación militar


----------



## bigmaller (30 Ago 2022)

*Gorbachev died at the age of 92, the Central Committee said*


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

_Mi madre tiene una pequeña cafetería en Leicester. Su factura de electricidad acaba de pasar de 10.000 libras (12.000 dólares) al año a 55.000 libras (64.000 dólares). 

Está estudiando sus opciones, pero lo más probable es que se vea obligada a cerrar.

_


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Huelen al muerto:



Un poco han tardado estos pederastas hijos de la gran puta de satanás


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> *Gorbachev died at the age of 92, the Central Committee said*



Pufff, y viendo esto que está pasando ha muerto, pobre hombre.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Ago 2022)

*Resumen escueto según informes:*


Contra-ofensiva ucraniana fracasada con grandes perdidas tanto humanas como de material, no han recuperado zona alguna.
Oportunidad de que las tropas rusas liberen nuevos territorios ante la desbandada ucraniana.

Opinión:

Las nuevas tropas que esta enviado a Rusia tienen para mi estos objetivos.

1.- El frente se esta ampliando y necesita más tropas para controlarlo
2.- Actuaran más como tropas rápidas en los frentes que necesiten refuerzos, no para iniciar ofensivas.
3.- Serán repartidas en las zonas que más los necesiten, no estarán concentradas.

Es una opinión muy paco y puedo equivocarme.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

_café poppyfields.
@DolanGeraldine
- 21h
Hoy he recibido esta factura de la luz, cómo en nombre de Dios es posible, somos una pequeña cafetería en westmeath

_


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tú mismo... Aunque es un ejemplo extremo. Yo los EEUU no los quiero ni regalados. Y mira que tienen sus cosas buenas, pero como sociedad...



No se trata de "querer" a los USA, de hecho, "querer" a un país es algo absurdo...se trata de saber que necesitas si eres lo peor de una sociedad...donde puedes revertir esa situación, qué condiciones nece


Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Javier Milei: "Derogaría la prohibición de venta de órganos"
> 
> 
> El diputado de La Libertad Avanza aseguró que "hay estudios en Estados Unidos que indican que, si dejaras esos mercados libres, funcionarían muchísimo mejor y tendrían menos problemas".
> ...



Está hablando de una situación muy extrema, pero, de todas formas la solución es que lo pague el riñón de otro?

Cuando vais a convencer a los médicos para que trabajen gratis y hagan una de las profesiones más difíciles y que más tiempo y recursos necesitas? pregunto


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

Quién firmó los Acuerdos de Belavezha saltándose la voluntad popular expresada en sendos referendums? A quién puso a dedo ese firmante? Y ahora quién fue el que hasta el último momento intento evitar el hundimiento de la Unión? Pues eso.


----------



## Strikelucky (30 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A la nevera por trolear, como los otros…



Uno más por aqui


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Está hablando de una situación muy extrema, pero, de todas formas la solución es que lo pague el riñón de otro?
> 
> Cuando vais a convencer a los médicos para que trabajen gratis y hagan una de las profesiones más difíciles y que más tiempo y recursos necesitas? pregunto



La solución es básicamente la que hay ahora, y en el futuro no muy lejano poder reemplazar esos organos con otros artificiales.

Quién ha dicho que nadie tenga que trabajar gratis, o ganar lo mismo si un trabajo requiere más esfuerzo que otro?

El socialismo es socializar los medios de producción y planificar la economía (que le queda bien poco con los avances en la IA y bigdata para que sea superior al "libre mercado"), no que la gente trabaje a cambio de recibir mucho menos del beneficio que optiene el dueño de esos medios de producción sin mover un dedo.

Quién gana más, un médico o los dueños de un hospital privado o de una empresa farmaceutica que viven de rentas, especulación en bolsa, patentes, etc?


----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## SanRu (30 Ago 2022)

pero eso fue lo que pasó ayer. Habrá que esperar al video de mañana para ver lo que ha pasado hoy. 

Es el canal donde sigo la guerra porque hace videos reducidos de 10 minutos y están muy bien. Por ahora casi que no le han colado ninguna fake y lo sigo desde casi el inicio.


----------



## InigoMontoya (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Israel noticias", vale, vale, déjalo que me da el flato, fuente; los narigones.
> 
> Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
> 
> ...



Qué grande D. Francisco de Quevedo!!! Leer a Quevedo me reconcilia con este país, con esta pobre y desvencijada España y sus gentes....


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

*American way to scape*


----------



## Euron G. (30 Ago 2022)

No sé porqué cojones me has citado 3 veces hoy si no me interesa esta mierda de conflicto, desde el minuto 0. No sé ni lo que es un himars, aún a pesar de haber leído la palabra unas 100 veces por aquí. De hecho es que me da tanta pereza que ni lo he buscado en google.

Así que déjame en paz, tarado.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Qué grande D. Francisco de Quevedo!!! Leer a Quevedo me reconcilia con este país, con esta pobre y desvencijada España y sus gentes....



¡Quevedo se sale, hermano!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> *Gorbachev died at the age of 92, the Central Committee said*



Coño, descanse en paz.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

https://euromaidanpress.com/2022/08/30/activists-journalists-create-the-biggest-base-of-russian-war-criminals-in-ukraine/?swcfpc=1



*Activists, journalists create the biggest base of Russian war criminals in Ukraine *
*
150,000 profiles of Russian soldiers are collected in the “Russian war criminals” base created by Slidstvo.Info investigative journalists and Anti-corruption Headquarters activists.
*
*Personal details and information on committed war crimes will be used for Ukrainian and international court hearings.*










«Слідство.Інфо» та «Антикорупційний штаб» зібрали найповнішу базу російських окупантів — майже 150 тисяч


До профілів російських військових додана інформація про конкретні злочини, які могли вчиняти окупанти під час війни в Україні




www.slidstvo.info




2022/08/30 - 23:36 • LATEST NEWS UKRAINE
*"INVESTIGATION.INFO" Y "SEDE ANTICORRUPCIÓN" RECOPILARON LA BASE DE DATOS MÁS COMPLETA DE LOS OCUPANTES RUSOS: CASI 150 MIL*


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Ago 2022)

Llega a Ucrania misión del OIEA a central atómica de Zaporiyia


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (30 Ago 2022)

*¡¡SOBERANA PALIZA: MAS AVIONES-HELICPTEROS-TANQUES Y HASTA 1.200 ENEMIGOS DESTRUIDOS POR RUSIA!!*


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> La solución es básicamente la que hay ahora, y en el futuro no muy lejano poder reemplazar esos organos con otros artificiales.
> 
> Quién ha dicho que nadie tenga que trabajar gratis, o ganar lo mismo si un trabajo requiere más esfuerzo que otro?
> Quién gana más, un médico o los dueños de un hospital privado o de una empresa farmaceutica que viven de rentas, especulación en bolsa, patentes, etc?



Hablo de esfuerzo, porque es, básicamente, lo que el socialismo termina siempre cargándoselo...
Habría que ver el contexto de esa frase de Milei, pero, vamos, se nota que lo dice en plan "mira, hay más opciones, incluso para la persona que sufre", pero no como idea de los que "se debería hacer"
El problema es el estado, siempre que el estado se meta a "regular," terminamos con políticos dando de comer a sus amiguitos, eso es así, sin importar la "ideología de origen" del personal, a las pruebas (hechos) me remito...
Claro que habrían muchas herramientas para paliar a quien no pudiera costearse una prueba médica, siempre y cuando, realmente fuera así, organizaciones privadas, ONGs, etc....
Pero vamos, que una persona x no tiene por qué pagar el hecho de que un directivo de un hospital privado gane mucho dinero....no tiene la culpa


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _café poppyfields.
> @DolanGeraldine
> - 21h
> Hoy he recibido esta factura de la luz, cómo en nombre de Dios es posible, somos una pequeña cafetería en westmeath
> ...



poco me parece por parar a Putin. Poner la banderita de Ucrania en el perfil tiene un precio.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

_El general Douglas MacArthur comentando el esfuerzo bélico ruso durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial: "el mayor logro militar de toda la historia".

_


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (30 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si dicen eso, es que está pasando justo lo contrario. Para poder hacerse una idea de lo que está sucediendo, siempre hay que darle la vuelta a los que vomitan los mass media occidentales.



No siempre. Si al ejército ucraniano le sale algo bien, dirán la verdad (exagerada), y si les sale mal, dirán lo mismo, que todo ha ido de perlas.


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*
> 
> Esto es de 2020
> 
> ...



Dile a esos que los entrenen tambien para esto, correr que se las pela como buenas MARICONAS PIRATAS,


----------



## mazuste (30 Ago 2022)

Europa, a la conquista de las mentes rusas, o como empeñarse en dar la tabarra.
Se abre el nicho de parramplas cipayos por encargo...









Alemania y Francia sugieren que la UE busque "medidas creativas" para difundir sus mensajes en Rusia


El plan podría incluir cursos de alfabetización mediática en ruso a través de populares redes sociales.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Loignorito (30 Ago 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> ¿No notáis a los CM otánicos y niños rata de guerra call of duty más agresivos y enfadados que de costumbre?
> 
> Será que la ofensiva no va como ellos pensaban.



No y sí, pues como los voy metiendo tal como aparecen en el ignore, últimamente las páginas tienen 4 o 5 mensajes solo.


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

La rusada del día


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablo de esfuerzo, porque es, básicamente, lo que el socialismo termina siempre cargándoselo...
> Habría que ver el contexto de esa frase de Milei, pero, vamos, se nota que lo dice en plan "mira, hay más opciones, incluso para la persona que sufre", pero no como idea de los que "se debería hacer"
> El problema es el estado, siempre que el estado se meta a "regular," terminamos con políticos dando de comer a sus amiguitos, eso es así, sin importar la "ideología de origen" del personal, a las pruebas (hechos) me remito...
> Claro que habrían muchas herramientas para paliar a quien no pudiera costearse una prueba médica, siempre y cuando, realmente fuera así, organizaciones privadas, ONGs, etc....
> Pero vamos, que una persona x no tiene por qué pagar el hecho de que un directivo de un hospital privado gane mucho dinero....no tiene la culpa



A ver, para ser justo con Milei, vi el video donde lo dijo y se dió cuenta enseguida de que dijo una burrada y recogió cuerda muy rápido justo después. Pero aun así lo dijo.

El socialismo al ser planificado clasicamente de forma "monolítica" más que esfuerzo lo que se cargaba es la iniciativa o creatividad individual, pero todo avanza y no tengo duda de que se solucionará.


----------



## SanRu (30 Ago 2022)

Sí, yo tb he leído lo mismo pero me gusta poner toda noticia en 24h de cuarentena, por si acaso me como un fake.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Ago 2022)

El nombre de una de las Islas seguro que nos suena, Guadalcanal.








Islas Salomón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> A ver, para ser justo con Milei, vi el video donde lo dijo y se dió cuenta enseguida de que dijo una burrada y recogió cuerda muy rápido justo después. Pero aun así lo dijo.
> 
> El socialismo al ser planificado clasicamente de forma "monolítica" más que esfuerzo lo que se cargaba es la iniciativa o creatividad individual, pero todo avanza y no tengo duda de que se solucionará.



Como que "se solucionará"? Te das cuenta de que la creatividad individual y la iniciativa individual es lo más sagrado que tiene una persona? Decir eso es como "Bueno, si hay personas que se mueren, que se jodan, ya se solucionará todo solo...."


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Calentón Gueval al descubierto:



Si esa "vía romana" está empedrada no es romana. Los romanos pavimentaban sus carreteras con zahorras naturales, el empedrado sólo lo ponían dentro de las ciudades ....y tampoco metían las vías por zonas de alta montaña, las vías las construían sobre todo para la circulación de carros con un tiro de uno o dos animales normalmente y las pendientes no podían pasar del 5%.

Seguramente la "vía romana" es del siglo XVI-XVII y el glaciar se la comió durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo. Los mass mierda como siempre massmierdeando....


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2022)

Joder, ahora Rusia son los nazis y Ucrania los demócratas.

Te cagas.


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si se hubieran ido a Kiev estarían perreando con las gachis de allí


----------



## Carlos Dutty (30 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como que "se solucionará"? Te das cuenta de que la creatividad individual y la iniciativa individual es lo más sagrado que tiene una persona? Decir eso es como "Bueno, si hay personas que se mueren, que se jodan, ya se solucionará todo solo...."



Me he expresado mal, no es que la gente no tenga creatividad o iniciativa, sino que en una planificación a la antigua usanza no es fácil encajarla, así que si por ejemplo alguién inventa algo nuevo pues tenía difícil incorporarlo a la producción. A eso me refiero, no que se le borrasen de la cabeza la creatividad o iniciativa.

En cuanto a que se solucionará me refiero a que se deben corregir esos problemas teóricos o prácticos en el socialismo, mejorar el socialismo, desarrollarlo. Acaso el capitalismo estaba tan "perfeccionado" en 1850 como en 2022, no ha evolucionado por la contribución de numerosos pensadores y por la práctica? Pues lo mismo.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Ago 2022)

Murió Gorbachov


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (30 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Joder, ahora Rusia son los nazis y Ucrania los demócratas.
> 
> Te cagas.



Así es. Y tú un puto subnormal de mierda y un hijo de puta, carne de cuneta.


----------



## Castellano (30 Ago 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El UK ya lleva entrenando tropas Ucranias *desde 2015.*
> 
> Esto es de 2020
> 
> ...



Ardo en deseos de que tiren una nuke sobre Londres.

A los galeses, escoceses y a los de Liverpool no les deseo ningún mal, así ojalá algún día puedan ser libres de la tiranía anglopakilondinense


----------



## Castellano (30 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Joder, ahora Rusia son los nazis y Ucrania los demócratas.
> 
> Te cagas.



Otro anglo gilipollas.

Españoles, franceses, italianos y alemanes somos gilipollas, nuestro enemigo común es el pirata anglo y su primo de zumosol usano.

El fin de la hegemonía USA y la desintegración de UK, serían las mejores noticias para todo europeo continental de bien


----------



## vettonio (30 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si esa "vía romana" está empedrada no es romana. Los romanos pavimentaban sus carreteras con zahorras naturales, el empedrado sólo lo ponían dentro de las ciudades ....y tampoco metían las vías por zonas de alta montaña, las vías las construían sobre todo para la circulación de carros con un tiro de uno o dos animales normalmente y las pendientes no podían pasar del 5%.
> 
> Seguramente la "vía romana" es del siglo XVI-XVII y el glaciar se la comió durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo. Los mass mierda como siempre massmierdeando....



La erosión del glaciar no creo que respetase la zahorra.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Otro anglo gilipollas.
> 
> Españoles, franceses, italianos y alemanes somos gilipollas, nuestro enemigo común es el pirata anglo y su primo de zumosol usano.
> 
> El fin de la hegemonía USA y la desintegración de UK, serían las mejores noticias para todo europeo continental de bien



Pero qué me estás contando.

Yo solo he incidido en lo absurdo que es que ambos bandos llamen fascista al otro.


----------



## Castellano (30 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pero qué me estás contando.
> 
> Yo solo he incidido en lo absurdo que es que ambos bandos llamen fascista al otro.



El gilipollas es el del tuit.

No te lo decía a tí


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El gilipollas es el del tuit.
> 
> No te lo decía a tí



Ah, ok, disculpa.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Ago 2022)

*"*Ucrania está recuperando lo que es suyo*"*, ha dicho el presidente Zelenski. "Recuperaremos las regiones de Jarkov, de Lugansk, de Donetsk, de Zaporiyia, de Jersón, Crimea; recuperaremos toda nuestra zona costera. Esto es lo que va a ocurrir. Esas regiones son nuestras".

Ucrania avanza en su contraofensiva: tiroteos y explosiones en la ciudad de Jersón | Internacional (elmundo.es)


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Noche de castillo de fuegos artificiales.
Deleitándonos con un castillo desde Kherson.
Qué artistas!


----------



## ignorante (30 Ago 2022)

En 1991, los ciudadanos de la URSS votaron permanecer como una única nación. No obstante, el país se partió al final de año, por los _"méritos"_ de Gorbachov:









Referéndum de la Unión Soviética de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por cierto, Ucrania votó en un promedio del 70% permanecer en la URSS compartiendo país con Rusia. Sólo 3 provincias tuvieron menos de un 50% de apoyo:




Descanse en paz Gorbachov, pero llevó al país a la ruina económica en 6 años (no partía de una situación boyante pero tampoco tan catastrófica).

Nota: lo edité para cambiar el gráfico, creo que el otro era de participación, no de voto.


----------



## Castellano (30 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *"*Ucrania está recuperando lo que es suyo*"*, ha dicho el presidente Zelenski. "Recuperaremos las regiones de Jarkov, de Lugansk, de Donetsk, de Zaporiyia, de Jersón, Crimea; recuperaremos toda nuestra zona costera. Esto es lo que va a ocurrir. Esas regiones son nuestras".
> 
> Ucrania avanza en su contraofensiva: tiroteos y explosiones en la ciudad de Jersón | Internacional (elmundo.es)



Zelenski el farlopero, espero que algún día tenga un mal viaje, y dejé de dar la tabarra por el bien de la economía europea y de los pobres chavales ucros que manda a una muerte segura


----------



## Impresionante (30 Ago 2022)

*Serbia no considerará imponer sanciones a Rusia, insiste Vucic*

El líder serbio también señaló que Serbia considera que Rusia y Ucrania son naciones hermanas, lamenta lo que está sucediendo en Europa del Este y está lista para brindar asistencia humanitaria a Kiev.
￼
Presidente serbio Aleksandar Vucic
© Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia/TASS
BELGRADO, 29 de agosto. /TASS/. Serbia no planea cambiar su curso político con respecto a las sanciones a Rusia, dijo el martes el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, cuando se le preguntó si Belgrado podría reconsiderar su postura e introducir restricciones contra la Federación Rusa.

“En lo que respecta a las sanciones, expresamos nuestra posición hace casi 190 días a través de una decisión del Consejo de Seguridad. Estas decisiones han estado vigentes durante seis meses y Serbia ha demostrado su seriedad. Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar un día. , pero estamos demostrando nuestra seriedad y determinación, y nuestras convicciones. Esta es nuestra política, y en este momento no estamos pensando en cambiar nuestra política. Creo que las políticas que hemos seguido hasta ahora han demostrado ser sabias. ], a pesar de todas las dificultades que hemos tenido que soportar", explicó Vucic.

El líder serbio dijo que toda la presión que vive su país en los últimos seis meses por el tema de las sanciones a Rusia podría servir de guión para un libro o una película de acción. "Podría escribir un libro sobre esto que sería más grueso que Das Kapital de Marx. Nos apegaremos a nuestra política", prometió el presidente.

El Parlamento Europeo por mayoría de votos adoptó anteriormente una resolución exigiendo que Serbia se una a las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia, así como que firme un acuerdo con Kosovo, que no ha sido reconocido como un país independiente, para desarrollar relaciones basadas en el reconocimiento mutuo.

En un discurso a la nación luego de una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad, Vucic dijo que Serbia apoya la integridad territorial de Ucrania, pero no impondrá sanciones a Rusia. El presidente dijo que el país balcánico suspenderá los ejercicios militares y policiales con todos los socios extranjeros. Dijo que Serbia considera que Rusia y Ucrania son naciones hermanas, lamenta lo que está sucediendo en Europa del Este y está lista para brindar asistencia humanitaria a Kiev. En un discurso en el foro Globsec en Bratislava, Vucic dijo que el 77% de los serbios se oponen a las sanciones contra Rusia.


----------



## Adriano II (30 Ago 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *"*Ucrania está recuperando lo que es suyo*"*, ha dicho el presidente Zelenski. "Recuperaremos las regiones de Jarkov, de Lugansk, de Donetsk, de Zaporiyia, de Jersón, Crimea; recuperaremos toda nuestra zona costera. Esto es lo que va a ocurrir. Esas regiones son nuestras".
> 
> Ucrania avanza en su contraofensiva: tiroteos y explosiones en la ciudad de Jersón | Internacional (elmundo.es)



Ya no, ya no es de Ucrania

Si por alguna especie de milagro Ucrania gana la guerra tampoco 

La única cuestión que se está discutiendo en el campo de batalla es si se lo queda Rusia o los Hedge fund-s usanos que han comprado todo el pais

Eso es lo más triste de todo que los ucranianos están muriendo por Wall Street


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

Vídeo con musiquilla y petardos. Engancha!


----------



## torque_200bc (30 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Murió Gorbachov



Al final se libro de la horca


----------



## alfonbass (30 Ago 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> Me he expresado mal, no es que la gente no tenga creatividad o iniciativa, sino que en una planificación a la antigua usanza no es fácil encajarla, así que si por ejemplo alguién inventa algo nuevo pues tenía difícil incorporarlo a la producción. A eso me refiero, no que se le borrasen de la cabeza la creatividad o iniciativa.
> 
> En cuanto a que se solucionará me refiero a que se deben corregir esos problemas teóricos o prácticos en el socialismo, mejorar el socialismo, desarrollarlo. Acaso el capitalismo estaba tan "perfeccionado" en 1850 como en 2022, no ha evolucionado por la contribución de numerosos pensadores y por la práctica? Pues lo mismo.



Un error muy frecuente en todos los ámbitos es considerar "capitalismo" y "socialismo" como cuestiones antagónicas, me explico:
El socialismo persigue un control de la sociedad mediante el estado, busca que la sociedad sea una manera determinada, se produzca esa "igualdad", etc. Es, en síntesis, un "sistema económico"
El capitalismo no es un sistema per se, sino que se trata de una simple palabra "capitalizar", no "persigue" una meta ni busca modificar el comportamiento humano en modo alguno sino que sean las decisiones del mercado las que vayan dictando lo que va ocurriendo. Es decir, no es "sistema económico" per se, puesto que se basa en la ibertad, podríamos hablar de ello como un "no sistema".
¿Por qué digo esto? porque, aunque hayan políticos y exista un estado que tiende a acaparar poder, (lo que lleva a generar problemas para tener la excusa de resolverlos) no tiene "cosas a mejorar" como sistema. Hay elementos, personas dentro del mismo que se tratan de aprovechar, (esos mismos tratarían de medrar en otros sistemas)

Por otra parte, hablas de "problemas teóricos" en justo, el mayor punto de error de un socialista, la inciativa personal.
La cuestión con eso es que, si esta existe, es imposible que exista el control, y sin el control, no hay control de medios de producción, ni búsqueda de "igualdad", es decir, se cae todo

Puedes decir que, entonces, que la "solución" sea la "socialdemocracia"....bien...es lo que tenemos, solo que vemos como ese estado que, hace 50 años era más pequeño y necesitaba menos recursos, ahora necesita más y más...y dentro de 10 años necesitará más y más, ese es el peligro
Ah! lo mejor para que la gente no sea consciente de ese peligro es dividirles en "bandos" y que se maten entre ellos.....


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *¡¡SOBERANA PALIZA: MAS AVIONES-HELICPTEROS-TANQUES Y HASTA 1.200 ENEMIGOS DESTRUIDOS POR RUSIA!!*


----------



## Burbruxista (30 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> No no gracias yo soy otanista, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima español.



Si llega a ver esto Blas de Lezo yo creo que sale de su tumba cojo, manco y tuerto para recordar quién nos lleva siglos jodiendo y a ver si aclara un poco las ideas de sus compatriotas contemporáneos


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Si llega a ver esto Blas de Lezo yo creo que sale de su tumba cojo, manco y tuerto para recordar quién nos lleva siglos jodiendo y a ver si aclara un poco las ideas de sus compatriotas contemporáneos



Si ? Y me diría que me pusiera de parte de los turcochinos. No gracias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Ago 2022)

me parece lamentable ya esto

parece sencillamente un sacrificio ritual pactado

es una verguenza


no hay tal guerra ya. es mandar peña que no quiere ir reventarlos con cosas que caen del cielo con maquinas o tirados desde el quinto pinto

sabemos que no hay tal causa "ucraniana ". que son cuatro judios y 4 nazis montandose una guerrita para ir a tocarle los huevos a los rusos a ve si saltaba la chispa

y ahora es ya matar por matar en plan SACRIFICO AZTECA


----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Noche de castillo de fuegos artificiales.
> Deleitándonos con un castillo desde Kherson.
> Qué artistas!



Es como estar en Disneyworld y esperar los fuegos artificiales nocturnos tipo 23hs. Con el plus que aquí revientan el material de los genocidas.
Maravilloso.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

Aquí está la deuda que llora el mamapollato, invertida en buena vida, servicios, buenos carros, y unos juguetes que te cagas. Jajajaja, con una suelta de HIMMARS te arruinaron el sueño de mamaruskia potencia militar, amego.
Y pa que sufran:









El F-22 Raptor es caro, pero vale cada centavo


Sí, el F-22 ha sido costoso. Su mantenimiento sigue siendo caro. Pero las Fuerzas Aéreas lo necesitan como opción para el dominio aéreo.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## juanmanuel (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No y sí, pues como los voy metiendo tal como aparecen en el ignore, últimamente las páginas tienen 4 o 5 mensajes solo.



A mi me sucede igual.
Yo noto una gran cantidad de discrepancias con sus opiniones pero como ud. es respetuoso y trata siempre de respaldar sus opiniones lo sigo leyendo.
O sea, creo que eliminar los tontos o delirantes limpia mucho el hilo y lo deja bien facil de seguir. Manteniendo la variedad de opiniones.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (31 Ago 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Noche de castillo de fuegos artificiales.
> Deleitándonos con un castillo desde Kherson.
> Qué artistas!


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 Ago 2022)

Columna ukra neutralizada en Petrivka, oblast de Kherson.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *¡¡SOBERANA PALIZA: MAS AVIONES-HELICPTEROS-TANQUES Y HASTA 1.200 ENEMIGOS DESTRUIDOS POR RUSIA!!*



    

Ahora en serio, ponte noticias de verdad. Y luego identificate con cualquiera de estos desperdicios humanos:


----------



## Adriano II (31 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Murió Gorbachov


----------



## Burbruxista (31 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si ? Y me diría que me pusiera de parte de los turcochinos. No gracias.



Cortina de humo. Olvida a los chinos, y a los rusos.

Te has declarado prootánico, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima de todo español. 
Es simplemente incompatible. Luego te estás engañando, o mientes en alguna de las partes, probablemente en lo de español. Y Blas de Lezo te lo explicaría con detalle, quién le voló la pierna, el brazo o le sacó el ojo. Y ya te adelanto que no fueron los rusos precisamente.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si esa "vía romana" está empedrada no es romana. Los romanos pavimentaban sus carreteras con zahorras naturales, el empedrado sólo lo ponían dentro de las ciudades ....y tampoco metían las vías por zonas de alta montaña, las vías las construían sobre todo para la circulación de carros con un tiro de uno o dos animales normalmente y las pendientes no podían pasar del 5%.
> 
> Seguramente la "vía romana" es del siglo XVI-XVII y el glaciar se la comió durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo. Los mass mierda como siempre massmierdeando....



Mierda, pues me lo tragué y mire que no me pierdo un video del señor arqueólogo que busca vías romanas en castilla león.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> En 1991, los ciudadanos de la URSS votaron permanecer como una única nación. No obstante, el país se partió al final de año, por los _"méritos"_ de Gorbachov:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las 3 provincias de Banderistán, osease Galitzia y Volynia.

Todas enteras para Polonia


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Cortina de humo. Olvida a los chinos, y a los rusos.
> 
> Te has declarado prootánico, proeuropeo, proamericano y por encima de todo español.
> Es simplemente incompatible. Luego te estás engañando, o mientes en alguna de las partes, probablemente en lo de español. Y Blas de Lezo te lo explicaría con detalle, quién le voló la pierna, el brazo o le sacó el ojo. Y ya te adelanto que no fueron los rusos precisamente.



Hay veces que leyendo post como este pienso que hay cerdos que saben escribir.
Estoy convencido.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Rusos desnazificando civiles, niños a poder ser.
Por casualidad no había ninguna familia en el parque:

El alcalde de Nikolaev, Alexander Senkevich, muestra de qué estaba lleno el cohete que golpeó el parque en el centro de la ciudad hoy.
Afortunadamente, no había personas cerca, por lo que no hubo víctimas.


----------



## moromierda (31 Ago 2022)

Yo no gosta tú site a me a cousas a me no amportan e no tenen nada ca vír co na mego, amego.


----------



## piru (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La rusada del día



Bueno, lo dejamos en media rusada, ha puesto unas cajas por medio, para cubrirse algo. La auténtica rusada sería a pelito.


----------



## Kalikatres (31 Ago 2022)

Hay que seguir la orden.
Me alegro del éxito que ha tenido.


----------



## ZARGON (31 Ago 2022)

Hierba mala también muere aunque tarde.
De los peores personajes de la historia moderna. 
El infierno será poco


----------



## Zepequenhô (31 Ago 2022)

Yo en tu lugar, leería la noticia completa, porque pone esto:

Por supuesto, no hace falta decir que Noticias de Israel no puede confirmar de forma independiente tal afirmación.


----------



## ueee3 (31 Ago 2022)

¿Qué salía en ese vídeo, ya borrado o capado?


----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pido para este momento respeto, silencio y moderación. Los patriotas están retomando posiciones y explorando la resistencia del ocupante en Kherson.
> 
> Roguemos no ver aquí también las típicas atrocidades de los cabardes rusos durante su huída.



Me cito en éste posteo anticipatorio al pedido de la comandancia patriota en cuanto a silencio y moderación.
Puta madre qué afilados venimos en la agencia.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pido para este momento respeto, silencio y moderación. Los patriotas están retomando posiciones y explorando la resistencia del ocupante en Kherson.
> 
> Roguemos no ver aquí también las típicas atrocidades de los cabardes rusos durante su huída.



Las atrocidades las vamos a ver, lamentablemente. Estan perdiendo la guerra inexorablemente. Y su reaccion a su inutilidad en el campo de batalla es el pataleo, o sea, matar civiles y causar miedo. Lo llevan haciendo desde el primer dia

Afortunadamente los ucranianos han decidido luchar en vez de ser sometidos por una dictadura trasnochada y genocida.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches. Y no olvidemos de donde viene todo:


----------



## crocodile (31 Ago 2022)

Te vas al ignore retard


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Ago 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Hierba mala también muere aunque tarde.
> De los peores personajes de la historia moderna.
> El infierno será poco



¿Pero es que el rico se hizo sólo Gorbachov o qué? No, los ricos se hicieron los miembros de la nomenclatura. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nefersen (31 Ago 2022)

Que Rusia tiene la culpa es una cuestión que nadie discute. Lo que cabe discutir es "de qué".


----------



## amcxxl (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (31 Ago 2022)

Información:
Aparecen las primeras imágenes de los resultados de la ofensiva de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. Columnas rotas, equipos quemados y montañas de cadáveres

Cuántas personas ha perdido Ucrania a causa de la orden criminal de Zelensky.





El ejército ucraniano fue rechazado y destruido.
Zelensky no hablará de eso. Seguirá mintiendo y hablando de victorias.



Equipo ucraniano destruido en la región de Vysokopolye del video.
Se puede notar no solo excelentes camiones que cumplen con los estándares avanzados de la OTAN, sino también un tanque notable con dragaminas.


Vyacheslav Matveev , subjefe de inteligencia del 5. ° Regimiento de asalto separado de la 1. ° Brigada separada del presidente de Ucrania que lleva el nombre de Hetman B. Khmelnitsky de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Vyacheslav Matveev, distintivo de llamada "Tigre", fue destruido por tropas rusas en la zona NMD en Ucrania.



En Saur-Mogila, se completó la instalación de la figura del Soldado Victorioso
En la RPD, la restauración del monumento conmemorativo de Saur-Mogila se completa en un tiempo récord. Además de la restauración de la parte histórica, aparecieron imágenes modernas de héroes: en memoria de los que lucharon contra el fascismo y de los que


DNR.
"Ahora la infantería, con el apoyo de tanques y artillería, avanza hacia Pervomaisky"
El corresponsal de Izvestia, Valentin Trushnin, mostró imágenes de la ofensiva del 11º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD en dirección al asentamiento.


Los partisanos ucranianos continúan resistiendo a las tropas rusas en Berdyansk. (pone: Putin, jodete)


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Información:
> Aparecen las primeras imágenes de los resultados de la ofensiva de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. Columnas rotas, equipos quemados y montañas de cadáveres
> 
> Cuántas personas ha perdido Ucrania a causa de la orden criminal de Zelensky.
> ...



La estrategia ucropiteca es ahogar a los rusos en chatarra y cadáveres para provocar una epidemia. Brillante, sólo hará falta la población de media Europa para llegar hasta Moscú.


----------



## JAGGER (31 Ago 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Así va a terminar el sueño imperial de estos psicópatas de mierda.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> A mi me sucede igual.
> Yo noto una gran cantidad de discrepancias con sus opiniones pero como ud. es respetuoso y trata siempre de respaldar sus opiniones lo sigo leyendo.
> O sea, creo que eliminar los tontos o delirantes limpia mucho el hilo y lo deja bien facil de seguir. Manteniendo la variedad de opiniones.



Eso es lo bonito de la humanidad, poder opinar distinto y respetarse, e incluso trabajar juntos por aquello en lo que *sí* se coincide.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1174386
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preveo otra masacre de ucranianos.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ago 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Información:
> Aparecen las primeras imágenes de los resultados de la ofensiva de ayer de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. Columnas rotas, equipos quemados y montañas de cadáveres
> 
> Cuántas personas ha perdido Ucrania a causa de la orden criminal de Zelensky.
> ...




 

Curioso porque parece el mismo paraje que el mostrado en ese tuit sólo que te dicen que son tropas rusas y, contrariamente a lo que sucede en el vídeo que me cuelas donde no se ve el método de destrucción una vez que entran en la arboleda, en el "mío" si como muestran cómo se cargan a las tropas rusas (soltando granadas desde drones)

Prosigue con preguntas estúpidas de cuántos ucranianos deben morir para, aludid al presio del rublo, si las armas llegan a su destino, o cuestionad de nuevo si las sanciones a Rusia son efectivas. Llevais una campaña de mierda, pero esto no se detiene. Y no se detiene hasta que el puñetero "Zar" se siente a negociar, coja sus putos bártulos y se vaya por donde vino.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Curioso porque parece el mismo paraje que el mostrado en ese tuit sólo que te dicen que son tropas rusas y, contrariamente a lo que sucede en el vídeo que me cuelas donde no se ve el método de destrucción una vez que entran en la arboleda, en el "mío" si como muestran cómo se cargan a las tropas rusas (soltando granadas desde drones)
> 
> Prosigue con preguntas estúpidas de cuántos ucranianos deben morir para, aludid al presio del rublo, si las armas llegan a su destino, o cuestionad de nuevo si las sanciones a Rusia son efectivas. Llevais una campaña de mierda, pero esto no se detiene. Y no se detiene hasta que el puñetero "Zar" se siente a negociar, coja sus putos bártulos y se vaya por donde vino.



¿Usted se ha parado a pensar que se pelea en más de una ocasión en la misma zona? es algo obvio. Mire, la guerra siempre está llena de propaganda y mentiras o medias verdades por parte de todos los bandos en conflicto, eso es tan viejo como la guerra en si, pero en este caso, las mentiras y propaganda del régimen títere ucraniano siervo de los intereses de las corporaciones norteamericanas e inglesas, alcanza los niveles más asombrosos nunca vistos.


----------



## España1 (31 Ago 2022)

Drones con granadas, 
Muy espectacular para Instagram pero no comparable a un misilazo


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Usted se ha parado a pensar que se pelea en más de una ocasión en la misma zona? es algo obvio. Mire, la guerra siempre está llena de propaganda y mentiras o medias verdades por parte de todos los bandos en conflicto, eso es tan viejo como la guerra en si, pero en este caso, las mentiras y propaganda del régimen títere ucraniano* siervo de los intereses de las corporaciones norteamericanas e inglesas*, alcanza los niveles más asombrosos nunca vistos.



Apaga la radio.


----------



## Hal8995 (31 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


>



Quien es ? Quien va detrás de Putin ?


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ago 2022)

Agentes del FSB abroncan a soldados rusos por estar empinando el codo desde la mañana y acaban baleados.


----------



## Kreonte (31 Ago 2022)

Base militar y depósito de municiones ruso destruido en Zaporizya.
Hacen saltar por los aires hotel en Melipotol mientras se encontraban cenando oficiales del FSB


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Ago 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Que Rusia tiene la culpa es una cuestión que nadie discute. Lo que cabe discutir es "de qué".



De existir obviamente, bueno de existir teniendo los recursos que tiene, preciso


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Ago 2022)

A ver que tengo cosas que hacer, han entrado ya en Jersón o lo dejan pa mañana?


----------



## pgas (31 Ago 2022)

NAFO = desfile de orgullo otanero


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2022)

Loable y valeroso esfuerzo ucraniano, que lleva seis meses peleando contra un rival mucho más poderoso. Todo hay que decirlo. 

Los iraquíes (por caso), no le aguantaron ni 30 días a los norteamericanos.

Sin embargo, si esta contraofensiva es todo lo que puede dar, creo que están terminados. Han causado daños -indudable-, pero no han cambiado las condiciones del frente ni en dos metros.

A la defensiva están siendo demolidos, lentamente pero de modo constante. Y en la ofensiva no han conseguido quebrar las líneas.

Salvo esperar el milagro de la "guerra mundial", donde la OTAN se involucre contra Rusia ¿Qué más puede esperar Ucrania luego de esto ?


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

La única guerra en la que EEUU es bueno es en la guerra de la información,
osease, ,en la difusión de mentiras. Todos los medios de comunicación 
de EEUU (y Europa) están en el negocio de difundir basura generalizada. 
Incluso en este estimado hilo se han tragado algo de esa basura.

Ejemplo:
 Moscú ha negado las afirmaciones hechas por el Washington Post 
que sugieren que Irán está suministrando a las fuerzas rusas aviones
no tripulados de combate para ser utilizados en Ucrania.


----------



## Ultimate (31 Ago 2022)

Que alguien suprima a Z cuanto antes, ese HDP no tiene límites

_*"Estoy seguro de que el ejército ucraniano sabía que esta ofensiva fracasaría.*_

_*Por razones políticas, Zelenski les ordenó lanzarlo de todos modos. Ahora hay más de 1000 vidas ucranianas y rusas perdidas por nada más que algunos titulares sensacionalistas y óptica política."*_






__





MoA - Ukraine - A 'Counteroffensive' That Was Destined To Fail






www.moonofalabama.org




_*Ucrania - Una 'contraofensiva' que estaba destinada a fracasar*_
_* 30 de agosto de 2022 a las 14:15 UTC *

Ayer Ucrania lanzó algún tipo de ofensiva en la región general de Kherson al norte del Dnieper.






más grande

Las noticias del éxito son turbias. Esta mañana, Dima del Military Summary Channel hizo un informe especial (vid) que enumeró los reclamos de ambos lados. Los dibujos de su mapa mostraban al menos cinco direcciones de ataque.






más grande

La parte ucraniana afirmó haber tomado un puñado de pequeños pueblos cerca de la antigua línea del frente. El ruso admitió que Ucrania había tomado tres o más, pero dijo que dos de ellos fueron recuperados durante la noche.

También esta mañana, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia enumeró las pérdidas de la parte ucraniana. (El enlace va al informe en ruso en el canal Rybar Telegram):_




> _Como resultado de la derrota de la ofensiva ucraniana llevada a cabo por orden personal de Zelensky en Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog y otras direcciones, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas a gran escala.
> ▪Las acciones efectivas del grupo de tropas rusas destruyeron 48 tanques, 46 vehículos de combate de infantería, otros 37 vehículos blindados de combate, 8 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas y más de 1200 militares ucranianos en un día._



_Es un poco pronto para hablar de derrota mientras continúan los ataques ucranianos. La fuerza total del lado ucraniano es probablemente el valor de dos divisiones, lo que significa más de 30.000 soldados.

Por lo tanto, las pérdidas de 1.200 soldados ucranianos aún no son significativas. Los combates en el frente de Donetsk cuestan varios cientos de vidas ucranianas cada día. Pero las pérdidas relativamente altas de tanques, IFV y vehículos blindados son muy notables. Ese equipo fue suficiente para al menos tres a cinco batallones completos.

Las pérdidas pueden explicarse por la estepa plana y abierta de la zona. Hay muy pocas áreas boscosas o construidas que permitan que los tanques se escondan. Es ideal para el lado defensor, ya que los misiles antitanque de largo alcance pueden eliminar los tanques antes de que sepan de dónde proviene el fuego.

A Ucrania no le quedan muchos vehículos blindados e incluso tiene dificultades para obtener más del 'oeste'. Los países que todavía tenían equipo soviético ya le han dado la mayor parte a Ucrania.

Ucrania también ha llevado reservas de Odessa a Kryvyi Rih (en ruso: Krivoy Rog) para protegerla de un eventual ataque ruso en caso de que la ofensiva fracase.

Lo más probable es que así sea. Espero que todo vuelva a su posición anterior en un día o dos. Entonces podemos ver un intento ruso de romper las líneas ucranianas adelgazadas en esta o aquella otra dirección.

En el informe de antecedentes del Pentágono de ayer, la duda militar sobre esta ofensiva era palpable:_




> _P: Hola. Gracias por esto.
> Me pregunto si... [omitido], sé que no puede darnos ningún detalle aparente sobre esta contraofensiva. Dijiste que ha habido un repunte en las peleas. ¿Puede darnos una idea de qué tan grande es el aumento y si esta lucha es de ambos lados? Danos cualquier sentido de eso que puedas.
> ...
> OFICIAL MILITAR SUPERIOR: Muy bien, Lita, gracias.
> ...



_A mí esto me suena a que el oficial militar no está del todo convencido de que esta sea una ofensiva seria que tenga sentido.

Eso es probable porque no tiene sentido y es solo otro desperdicio de vidas.

Es el intento de Zelinski de demostrar a "occidente" y al público local que Ucrania puede tener éxito y debe recibir apoyo continuo.

Hace cuatro días el New York Times decía que Zelenski estaba “bajo presión” para lanzar la contraofensiva:_




> _A medida que la sangrienta batalla de artillería en el este de Ucrania llega a un punto muerto, la guerra parece ahora ser un juego de espera para una contraofensiva ucraniana prometida desde hace mucho tiempo.
> El momento de cualquier movimiento para romper el punto muerto se ha convertido en una decisión estratégica fundamental para el gobierno de Ucrania.
> ...
> Se supone ampliamente que el objetivo inicial de cualquier contraataque son las posiciones rusas en la orilla occidental del río Dnipro. Sin embargo, muévase demasiado pronto y el ejército ucraniano puede demostrar que no está preparado ni suficientemente armado para asegurar la victoria, dicen los analistas militares. Si se espera demasiado, el respaldo político en Europa puede flaquear a medida que se disparan los precios de la energía.
> ...



_El mismo día, otro artículo del NYT también profundizó en el tema :_




> _El momento de cualquier ataque de este tipo se ha convertido en una decisión fundamental para el gobierno de Ucrania. Ambas partes se están preparando para una guerra prolongada, pero Ucrania tiene un mayor incentivo para tratar de evitarla con maniobras potencialmente arriesgadas a partir de este otoño, antes de que la temporada de lluvias convierta el campo en pantanos intransitables, o la escasez de energía y los costos altísimos socaven el apoyo europeo.
> “Una ofensiva es arriesgada”, dijo Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en CNA, un instituto de investigación en Arlington, Virginia, al evaluar las opciones de Ucrania.
> “Si falla, el resultado podría afectar el apoyo externo”, dijo. “Por otro lado, Kyiv probablemente ve esto como una ventana de oportunidad, más allá de la cual se encuentra la incertidumbre de una guerra prolongada contra un ejército ruso que ha tenido tiempo de atrincherarse”.
> ...
> ...



_En mi opinión, la ofensiva se lanzó en el momento equivocado y con muy pocas tropas a lo largo de demasiados ejes.


Hace dos meses, los ucranianos ya habían reunido una fuerza decente en el área de Kherson. Luego comenzó a hablar en voz alta sobre la próxima ofensiva. En cambio, debería haber atacado inmediatamente a lo largo de uno o dos ejes para obtener al menos alguna ganancia.


Después de la charla en voz alta, los rusos reforzaron su lado en el área. Al mismo tiempo lanzaron una ofensiva en la región de Donetsk. Los ucranianos tuvieron que mover algunas de las unidades preparadas para la ofensiva de Kherson a la región de Donetsk para evitar una penetración rusa más profunda en esa línea del frente. Otras unidades, que esperaban la orden de atacar en la región de Kherson, fueron mutiladas por ataques de artillería rusa de largo alcance.

Cuando se reunieron sus fuerzas, el ejército ucraniano debería haber atacado de inmediato. La larga espera hizo la situación más difícil. Para romper las líneas rusas reforzadas ahora se habrían necesitado más tropas de las que estaban disponibles.

Estoy seguro de que el ejército ucraniano sabía que esta ofensiva fracasaría.

Por razones políticas, Zelenski les ordenó lanzarlo de todos modos. Ahora hay más de 1000 vidas ucranianas y rusas perdidas por nada más que algunos titulares sensacionalistas y óptica política._


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Las atrocidades las vamos a ver, lamentablemente. Estan perdiendo la guerra inexorablemente. Y su reaccion a su inutilidad en el campo de batalla es el pataleo, o sea, matar civiles y causar miedo. Lo llevan haciendo desde el primer dia
> 
> Afortunadamente los ucranianos han decidido luchar en vez de ser sometidos por una dictadura trasnochada y genocida.



Como sigan perdiendo la guerra así se plantan en Varsovia.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuando a un contraataque lo llaman ofensiva, toda la denominación bélica es pura fantasía.

Creo que mucha gente en esta parte del mundo impregnada de jólivu solo acepta la victoria rápida
sobre un oponente acabado, como lo de EEUU en Granada. Así que, sacan la conclusión de que Rusia 
no está ganando debido a la falta de 'espectáculo', 'conmoción y pavor'. No entienden su propio plan, 
su propio calendario y sus propios objetivos, que no incluyen verse estupendos en la TV occidental.


----------



## Charidemo (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando a un contraataque lo llaman ofensiva, toda la denominación bélica es pura fantasía.
> 
> Creo que mucha gente en esta parte del mundo impregnada de jólivu solo acepta la victoria rápida
> sobre un oponente acabado, como lo de EEUU en Granada. Así que, sacan la conclusión de que Rusia
> ...



Creía que lo de Granada fueron los reyes católicos. Broma.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Un pelotón ucraniano en problemas…y lo que no se debe hacer bajo fuego enemigo nunca … agruparse…los han cazado como a patos, no parece que tuviesen mucha experiencia, simple carne de cañón…




__





Колонна пехоты и бронетехники разбита при попытке пересечь границу Херсонской области


Попытка начать прямое наступление на Херсон обернулась полным уничтожением колонны бронетехники и пехоты




avia.pro


----------



## riggedd (31 Ago 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Si verdad los ucros estan intentado atacar de verdad es una puta locura. Espero que sea mentira si no es mandar soldados al sacrificio sin mas. Todo por un efecto político.



La historia se repite, en el Alcázar de Toledo, los rojos en vez de sitiarlo, se ponen a quererlo tomar, en vez de usar esas tropas para parar a los nacionales que suben por Extremadura, querían un efecto propagandístico, menuda Mancha de hijos... 
de perra, después los ucranianos harán como los dirigentes de la República , irse a comprar fincas a México.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Otro pelotón ucraniano inexperto cazado como patos…








Артиллеристы уничтожают боевиков ВСУ


Артиллеристы 2 АК НМ ЛНР наносят удары по ВСУ.




politikus.info


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Usted se ha parado a pensar que se pelea en más de una ocasión en la misma zona? es algo obvio. Mire, la guerra siempre está llena de propaganda y mentiras o medias verdades por parte de todos los bandos en conflicto, eso es tan viejo como la guerra en si, pero en este caso, las mentiras y propaganda del régimen títere ucraniano siervo de los intereses de las corporaciones norteamericanas e inglesas, alcanza los niveles más asombrosos nunca vistos.



Estamos siendo testigos de una campaña de propaganda absolutamente brutal, donde están utilizando a saco los mass media clásicos y las redes sociales. Es un bombardeo constante, rozando el abuso psicológico... o siendo directamente eso. Jamás había visto algo semejante, hasta en los diarios deportivos aparece la desinformación antirrusa. Es un rararraca continuo, donde incluso puedes ver a twitteros que antes (aunque no eran muy pro Putin precisamente) eran algo moderados ir ahora mismo completamente desbocados y posicionados de forma totalmente descarada con Kiev y con la OTAN. 

Lo dicho, resulta algo alucinante. Y da que pensar, porque semejante vehemencia no esconde nada bueno.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estamos siendo testigos de una campaña de propaganda absolutamente brutal, donde están utilizando a saco los mass media clásicos y las redes sociales. Es un bombardeo constante, rozando el abuso psicológico... o siendo directamente eso. Jamás había visto algo semejante, hasta en los diarios deportivos aparece la desinformación antirrusa. Es un rararraca continuo, donde incluso puedes ver a twitteros que antes (aunque no eran muy pro Putin precisamente) eran algo moderados ir ahora mismo completamente desbocados y posicionados de forma totalmente descarada con Kiev y con la OTAN.
> 
> Lo dicho, resulta algo alucinante. Y da que pensar, porque semejante vehemencia no esconde nada bueno.



Se parece bastante a la farsa del coronatimo, una forma de adoctrinar a los remeros y que no den la lata con su empobrecimiento…


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Loable y valeroso esfuerzo ucraniano, que lleva seis meses peleando contra un rival mucho más poderoso. Todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> Los iraquíes (por caso), no le aguantaron ni 30 días a los norteamericanos.
> 
> ...



Los irakís no resistieron tanto por que no tenían a nadie fuerte apoyándoles. Miremos Siria, con un ejército inferior al irakí, pero apoyado por los rusos y... ellos sí ganan.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estamos siendo testigos de una campaña de propaganda absolutamente brutal, donde están utilizando a saco los mass media clásicos y las redes sociales. Es un bombardeo constante, rozando el abuso psicológico... o siendo directamente eso. Jamás había visto algo semejante, hasta en los diarios deportivos aparece la desinformación antirrusa. Es un rararraca continuo, donde incluso puedes ver a twitteros que antes (aunque no eran muy pro Putin precisamente) eran algo moderados ir ahora mismo completamente desbocados y posicionados de forma totalmente descarada con Kiev y con la OTAN.
> 
> Lo dicho, resulta algo alucinante. Y da que pensar, porque semejante vehemencia no esconde nada bueno.



Se ha llegado a tales niveles, que además de lo indicado, en los partidos de fútbol que nunca se había permitido política (y se sancionaba si algún jugador se atrevía) ahora tienes la banderita Ucraniana y mensajes todos los partidos. Supermercados....tarjetas para donar ayuda a Ucrania....Incluso cuando abrias la App del banco te salía lo primero un mensaje con un link para donar dinero. La campaña ha sido a todos los niveles y como indicas a un nivel nunca visto. Pero bueno, a estas alturas esperar prensa seria.....Es como ver el telediario, sabes que dependiendo de que canal veas la noticia va a ser totalmente diferente, por ejemplo en La Sexta sabes que pase lo que pase, siempre van a decir que lo que haga este gobierno es maravilloso. Y EEUU tiene siempre muy bien montadas las campañas de imágen en los medios....y que tenga cuidado aquel medio que se atreva a salirse del guión.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Primer día de ofensiva


El lunes, tras varias semanas de aumento de la actividad militar en el frente sur, Ucrania comenzó su esperada ofensiva para recapturar los territorios agrícolas del sur perdidos desde el inicio de…




slavyangrad.es











Primer día de ofensiva


31/08/2022


El lunes, tras varias semanas de aumento de la actividad militar en el frente sur, Ucrania comenzó su esperada ofensiva para recapturar los territorios agrícolas del sur perdidos desde el inicio de la intervención rusa el 24 de febrero. En sus primeras horas, la ofensiva no ha dado grandes titulares, aunque es prematuro tratar la acción como una maniobra de propaganda, un ataque a la desesperada en busca de convencer a sus socios de mantener el apoyo económico y militar a Ucrania a largo plazo como se ha hecho desde el punto de vista ruso, utilizando el elevado número de bajas o el supuesto traslado de tropas actualmente en Odessa al frente de Nikolaev para sustituir a los soldados caídos. Es también más que prematuro utilizar la captura de una localidad en el frente de Krivoi Rog para dar por victoriosa la ofensiva y volver a insistir en que Ucrania recuperará todos los territorios perdidos los últimos ocho años, incluidos Donbass y Crimea como hizo el lunes por la noche Volodymyr Zelensky.

No hay garantía alguna de que la ofensiva ucraniana vaya a tener éxito, pero tampoco debe esperarse un colapso de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que en estos seis meses han conseguido, gracias a los miles de millones de dólares invertidos por sus socios, reforzarse en términos de artillería pesada y recuperar parte de lo perdido, incluida parte de su aviación. Ahora mismo, Ucrania espera la entrega de 14 cazas MiG-29 de Eslovaquia, un ejemplo más del uso que los países del este de Europa están haciendo de la guerra en Ucrania, en la que han visto una oportunidad para deshacerse del material de fabricación rusa o soviética, que deberá ser reemplazado por armamento occidental, quizá más moderno, pero más caro y, ante todo, ideológicamente en línea con su política exterior.

Por el momento, la información es escasa y es previsible que, salvo grandes avances, continúe siendo así. Desde el inicio de la intervención rusa, Ucrania ha buscado limitar al máximo toda información que se desviara del discurso oficial. La prensa occidental ha cumplido también con esa exigencia de Kiev de hacer del frente informativo un aspecto tan importante como el frente militar. Para reforzar esa tendencia, esta misma semana, el Parlamento de Ucrania ha aprobado una ley según la cual será aún más sencillo clausurar medios de comunicación sin necesidad de decisión judicial alguna.

Sin datos reales sobre el número de bajas de uno y otro ejército, el tipo de guerra entre dos ejércitos lo suficientemente bien armados en un terreno a campo abierto hace presagiar que sean elevadas. Y pese a que Ucrania aspira al premio de capturar Jerson y hacerlo sitiando ahí a las tropas rusas -de ahí el intento de derribar el puente Antonovsky-, la lucha se libra actualmente por pequeñas localidades a lo largo del frente. Por el momento, los éxitos de Ucrania, que confundiendo la línea del frente con todo el territorio afirma que la lucha se libra en prácticamente toda la región de Jerson, se limitan a una dirección.

Así lo recogía ayer _Rybar_:

_La batalla por Jerson: la situación en la zona de Andreevka (30 de agosto de 2022). _​​_A lo largo de la noche y la mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han continuado transfiriendo equipamiento desde la zona de Bereznegovaty a Andreevka por medio de un pontón. Pese a la artillería y los bombardeos aéreos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han conseguido concentrar dos golpes en Lozovoe y Sujoi Stavok. _​​_Sujoi Stavok es una localidad de una longitud de 800 metros en plena estepa, situada en la zona de destrucción de la artillería rusa. Una concentración de fuerzas en esta zona es ilógica desde el punto de vista del frente: intentar avanzar a partir de ahí implica un riesgo de graves pérdidas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania._​​_La noche anterior, las formaciones ucranianas ya se retiraban a los bosques a lo largo del río Ingulets tras infligir daños contra Sujoi Stavok. Por la mañana las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trataban nuevamente de introducir equipamiento en el pueblo, que prácticamente ha dejado de existir. _​​_El avance desde Lozovoe y a lo largo de la carretera Andreevka-Belogorka hacia el este parece más lógico: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han intentado repetidamente establecer pontones para cruzar desde Veliki Artakovo y Belogorka y la expansión de la cabeza de puente en la orilla sur permitirá controlar una sección de hasta seis kilómetros de ancho._​​_La estepa abierta comienza al sur, pero las orillas boscosas junto a Veliki Artakovo y Belogorka permitirán concentrar más vehículos y transferir artillería. Y entonces la expansión del control cerca de Sujoi Stavok tendrá sentido._​
La ofensiva acaba de empezar y puede tratarse simplemente del a preparación de acciones de más amplias. Un avance ucraniano puede situar a Kiev, no solo en mejor situación militar, sino en una más cómoda posición política. Un intento fallido, en cambio, dejaría a Ucrania minada en su credibilidad en el frente y en un débil posición de cara a posibles negociaciones.

Las estrategias de ambos ejércitos y su capacidad de trasladar refuerzos y maniobrar en este terreno determinarán el resultado de la ofensiva ucraniana hacia Jerson. Es posible que las tropas ucranianas logren avanzar hacia Jerson, pero no es menos el riesgo a quedar rodeadas por las tropas rusas en un terreno propicio para la artillería. Por el momento, continúan los fuertes bombardeos de localidades como Novaya Kajovka y Energodar, que sufrieron escasos daños con el avance ruso, pero a las que les espera un momento difícil como blanco de la artillería ucraniana. Y mientras Ucrania intenta aproximarse a Jerson, en la Oficina del Presidente ya sueñan con atacar Crimea. Ayer, alegando que la prioridad de Ucrania es salvar a la población civil -ocho años de bombardeos le contradicen-, Mijailo Podoliak prometió que habrá corredores humanitarios para la población durante la «operación de desocupación» con la que ansía llevar la muerte y la destrucción a la península.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que los entrenamientos de la OTAN no valen para mucho


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Tanques rusos T-90A operan en posiciones de las AFU en la región de Kharkiv.

Cuentan con el apoyo de los combatientes de Rosgvardia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> La historia se repite, en el Alcázar de Toledo, los rojos en vez de sitiarlo, se ponen a quererlo tomar, en vez de usar esas tropas para parar a los nacionales que suben por Extremadura, querían un efecto propagandístico, menuda Mancha de hijos...
> de perra, después los ucranianos harán como los dirigentes de la República , irse a comprar fincas a México.



Moa, ¡sal de ese nick!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Si fallas en el ataque, perdiendo hombres y material, al enemigo le facilitas el trabajo…
Las tropas aliadas recapturaron cuatro asentamientos de Ucrania en 24 horas.
Cuatro asentamientos en el territorio de la RPD estaban bajo el control de las tropas aliadas








Союзные войска отбили у Украины четыре населённых пункта за сутки - Свободная Пресса - ДНР. Новости ДНР. ДНР новости. Новости ДНР на 31 августа 2022. Новости. Новости сегодня. Обстрел ДНР. ДНР сегодня. ДНР новости сегодня. Новости ДНР сегодня.


Штаб территориальной обороны ДНР сообщил о том, что в за минувшие сутки союзные войска России и народных республик Донбасса сумели занять четыре населённых пунк




svpressa.ru


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos intentaron otro contraataque por la mañana

▪ Al menos 3 tanques fueron destruidos por las tropas rusas cerca de Aleksandrovka.
▪ Los militantes intentaron una ofensiva cerca de Andreevka y Sukhoi para aprovechar el "éxito" de ayer, sin éxito.
▪ En la zona del vado de Davydov el enemigo fue rechazado de la carretera.

Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lanzaron activamente artillería pesada, incluyendo Uragans, pero la actividad artillera disminuyó durante el día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

*La Europa hambrienta de energía está a punto de aprender el valor de la amistad de Washington

"Empieza a parecer que a Europa le toca aprender lo que valen las promesas de Washington. *
_*(En una carta que el consejo editorial del Wall Street Journal ha calificado de "intimidación", 
la secretaria de Energía de EE.UU., Jennifer Granholm, exige que las principales empresas 
de refinado de energía del país se abstengan de aumentar las exportaciones de combustible*_
*en un momento en que los aliados de EE.UU. en Europa están muy necesitados....".*









Energy-starved Europe is about to learn the worth of Washington’s friendship


The US energy secretary is pressuring refiners to stop exporting more fuel to European allies in dire need




www.rt.com


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

☢ Energodar ha sido objeto de más de 60 ataques con vehículos aéreos no tripulados y artillería por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las últimas 24 horas antes de la visita del OIEA

La misión del OIEA ha abandonado Kiev y se ha dirigido a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.
La delegación inspeccionará la planta del 31 de agosto al 3 de septiembre /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los combates continúan en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdyivka - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Veselyaya Dolyna y Zaitsevo. Los combates continúan en Kodem.

▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las unidades rusas avanzan en las direcciones de Krasnogorovka y Marinka.

▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, el enemigo está reagrupando unidades para lanzar una ofensiva en la dirección indicada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Se ha confirmado la información sobre una inminente ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kharkiv. Además de un gran número de T 72 polacos, el enemigo también despliega nuevas reservas entrenadas por los británicos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (31 Ago 2022)

*La portavoz del ministerio de asuntos exteriores de rusia: el gobierno alemán está haciendo todo lo posible para destruir todos los vínculos energéticos con rusia*
09:33 || 31/08/2022


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los funcionarios de Zaporizhzhya han malversado casi toda la ayuda humanitaria por valor de millones de dólares

Ayer, la NABU, junto con el SBU, realizó más de 20 registros en Zaporizhzhya. Se sospecha que algunos funcionarios han robado en esos seis meses:

- 22 contenedores de transporte
- 389 vagones de tren
- 220 vagones de carga

Según el agente de la NABU, la ayuda humanitaria robada se vendía en las tiendas ATB y Silpo. En este momento se están llevando a cabo acciones de investigación. Estamos esperando los resultados oficiales de la investigación.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha confirmado la información sobre una inminente ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kharkiv. Además de un gran número de T 72 polacos, el enemigo también despliega nuevas reservas entrenadas por los británicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin cobertura aérea tienen pocas posibilidades de progresar…


----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Cortina de humo





riggedd dijo:


> La historia se repite, en el Alcázar de Toledo, los rojos en vez de sitiarlo, se ponen a quererlo tomar, en vez de usar esas tropas para parar a los nacionales que suben por Extremadura, querían un efecto propagandístico, menuda Mancha de hijos...
> de perra, después los ucranianos harán como los dirigentes de la República , irse a comprar fincas a México.



También Franco podía haber pasado del tema y seguir para Madrid, quizá la guerra hubiera acabado antes...


----------



## Argentium (31 Ago 2022)

*Zerohedge deja caer que China está revendiendo gas ruso a Europa a precio muy elevado*
09:14 || 31/08/2022


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha confirmado la información sobre una inminente ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kharkiv. Además de un gran número de T 72 polacos, el enemigo también despliega nuevas reservas entrenadas por los británicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más carne de cañón para la artillería rusa


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Alrededor de las 8:30 horas, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a intentar una ofensiva en dirección a Velyka Kostromka-Nova Kakhovka.

Las imágenes muestran la detonación de un APC en un T-72M1 polaco









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Kaiserschlacht - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Batalla de las Ardenas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ejemplos históricos de ataques a la desesperada estilo ofensiva de Jerson.

Ya sabemos cómo terminó el asunto después en ambos casos, y no hay dos sin tres


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha confirmado la información sobre una inminente ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kharkiv. Además de un gran número de T 72 polacos, el enemigo también despliega nuevas reservas entrenadas por los británicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que lo que quiere decir es que se ha detectado en Kharkov una inusual concentración
de tropa y material ucro, pero ¿En dirección adonde?


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pretenderán evitar que los inspectores lleguen a la central nuclear generando una zona de conflicto intensa? tiene su lógica, si es que quieren seguir manteniendo las mentiras que han soltado sobre eso.


----------



## coscorron (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *La Europa hambrienta de energía está a punto de aprender el valor de la amistad de Washington
> 
> "Empieza a parecer que a Europa le toca aprender lo que valen las promesas de Washington. *
> _*(En una carta que el consejo editorial del Wall Street Journal ha calificado de "intimidación",
> ...



Pues UK ha dicho que cerrara su gasoducto con Belgica y Holanda en cuanto le empiece a faltar, Noruega no va a vender un gramo más de gas porque también le hace falta ya todo el que queda y a Canada no le sale rentable invertir en una regasificadora sin un acuerdo a LP que garantice la rentabilidad de la inversión (justo lo que consideraban que era un chantaje de Rusia querer acuerdos a LP para garantizar la rentabilidad de las inversiones) y lo que puede vendernos apenas son 8 bmc ... Europa ya puede empezar a recular y si es posible podrían mandar a la carcela al actual gobierno UE al completo por vendidos. Después ya que cada país se encargue de sus propios gobernantes.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

Yo casi no escribo en este hilo porque parece el Muro de las Lamentaciones, El Valle de Lágrimas y la Procesión de la Dolorosa todos en el mismo escenario.

Increíble que ante la falta de información sobre el frente de Kherson nadie traiga lo que nos dice el principal periódico ruso, el Pravda.

Cómo decía, este hilo está hundido hasta la Fosa de las Marianas por el peso descomunal que ejercen los Trolls.


En el resto de la prensa de Moscú hay un silencio total y sospechoso.

El Pravda comienza con el habitual titular patriótico y luego nos desliza entre líneas información interesante. O al menos la única que hay disponible. Que los ucranianos han avanzado hasta 6 km. Y hasta nos ponen un mapa que no se traducir.






*Контрнаступление ВСУ на Украине: Что на самом деле происходит под Херсоном и на других направлениях*
Военный эксперт Михаил Онуфриенко: Украина называет это контрнаступлением, а для нас это обычные бои [видео]




www.kp.ru


*"
Cómo la "contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania" se convirtió en la mayor derrota de Ucrania en la segunda fase de la operación:* "Todo habrá terminado para el invierno a este ritmo"

Experto militar Mikhail Onufrienko: Ucrania lo llama contraofensiva, pero para nosotros son solo batallas ordinarias

Creemos que la contraofensiva fue en tres frentes.

El golpe principal está al noreste del famoso Davydov Brod (esta es la margen derecha del Dnieper, justo en la frontera con la región de Nikolaev). Allí querían rodear nuestra agrupación, derrotar e ir a Vysokopolye y más al sur.

*El más exitoso fue su ataque al sur de Davydov Ford: allí el enemigo logró avanzar 6 kilómetros.*

(y esto no era un secreto, los planes se anunciaron hace dos semanas). Aquí querían aislar toda nuestra agrupación en la margen derecha del Dniéper. Pero incluso aquí no lograron el éxito: caminaron 6 kilómetros a lo largo de uno limpio y tomaron el pueblo en dos calles de 800 metros.

Otro golpe de distracción fue infligido en el área de Blagodatny. Pero esto también es una gran estupidez: perdieron dos aviones de ataque Su-25 y un helicóptero Mi-8. Esta contraofensiva terminó con el hecho de que de 7 a 8 vehículos de combate de infantería y 4 a 5 tanques, la mitad se perdió, varias docenas de soldados se perdieron y se retiraron.

Sus mayores pérdidas están en la dirección del golpe principal. Hubo fuerzas involucradas hasta una brigada completa.

En total participaron hasta 1,5 brigadas. Es decir, el número total podría llegar hasta 5 - 6 mil personas.

Y la monstruosa cantidad de equipos es la mayor derrota de Kyiv en toda la segunda fase de la operación. Perder casi 60 vehículos blindados en una dirección en un día es una pérdida colosal. Si llevan a cabo alrededor de 1-2 operaciones de este tipo cada mes, la guerra terminará a finales de año. Ellos (incluso con suministros de Occidente) simplem


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo casi no escribo en este hilo porque parece el Muro de las Lamentaciones, El Valle de Lágrimas y la Procesión de la Dolorosa todos en el mismo escenario.
> 
> Increíble que ante la falta de información sobre el frente de Kherson nadie traiga lo que nos dice el principal periódico ruso, el Pravda.
> 
> ...



Y cual objetivo estratégico consiguen avanzando 6 km?


----------



## Octubrista (31 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y cual objetivo estratégico consiguen avanzando 6 km?



Fabricar titulares en los mass media para la propaganda, que sólo hay que enviar a la muerte a 1200 captados, que valen más las propagandas que las vidas.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Ago 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y cual objetivo estratégico consiguen avanzando 6 km?



Que rejón y la pandilla basura excreten mierda en este foro...más de lo habitual puntualizo


----------



## delhierro (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo casi no escribo en este hilo porque parece el Muro de las Lamentaciones, El Valle de Lágrimas y la Procesión de la Dolorosa todos en el mismo escenario.
> 
> Increíble que ante la falta de información sobre el frente de Kherson nadie traiga lo que nos dice el principal periódico ruso, el Pravda.
> 
> Cómo decía, este hilo está hundido hasta la Fisa de las Marismas por el peso descomunal que ejercen los Trolls.



Haz como yo, ignora a los troll y tendras el único hilo con información valida del subforo.

La "ofensiva" ucraniana ha sido un fracaso, joder lo reconocen ellos mismos. Bueno van más alla, ahora dicen que no era la Ofensiva, que era un tanteo. 

Queman gente y tanques porque para su gobierno la gente es prescindible ( llevan perdiendo población de un modo u otro desde que cayo la URSS y fueron "independientes ) y el material es gratis. Saben de sobra que no van a esta ahí para pagarlo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Haz como yo, ignora a los troll y tendras el único hilo con información valida del subforo.
> 
> La "ofensiva" ucraniana ha sido un fracaso, joder lo reconocen ellos mismos. Bueno van más alla, ahora dicen que no era la Ofensiva, que era un tanteo.
> 
> Queman gente y tanques porque para su gobierno la gente es prescindible ( llevan perdiendo población de un modo u otro desde que cayo la URSS y fueron "independientes ) y el material es gratis. Saben de sobra que no van a esta ahí para pagarlo.



Yo me muevo por datos o noticias, cuanto más contrastadas mejor. Nada de creencias, mantras o la "fe del carbonero".

Mi firma desde hace 10.años:

"
La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.
Toda generalización es falsa, incluso ésta. 
Más vale un gramo de certeza que un kilo de quizás."

No creo que en este momento haya datos como para soportar lo que afirmas, ni tampoco lo contrario.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tengo más de español que tú. Pero mucho más.



Si mandas al rincon a Cozumel y Rejon, no te pierdes nada del hilo, lo mejoras.


----------



## delhierro (31 Ago 2022)

"
*Las tropas aliadas lograron ocupar cuatro asentamientos más*
El cuartel general de la defensa territorial de la RPD informó que durante el último día, las fuerzas aliadas de Rusia y las repúblicas populares de Donbass lograron ocupar cuatro asentamientos: Klyuchevoe, Volodino, Orlinskoye y Zavitne Bazhannya.

“Al 31 de agosto de 2022, en el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk, un grupo de tropas de la RPD y la LPR, con apoyo de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, liberaron 275 asentamientos, incluidos Klyuchevoye, Volodino, Orlinskoye, Zavitne Bazhannya, ”, dice el informe.
"

Me encantaria qeu los situaran en el mapa. El lio de nombre me supera, deduzco que son pequeñas aldeas cuando no soy capaz de localizarlos.


----------



## delhierro (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo me muevo por datos o noticias, cuanto más contrastadas mejor. Nada de creencias, mantras o la "fe del carbonero".
> 
> Mi firma desde hace 10.años:
> 
> ...



Es razonable, yo le di 2 dias a ver como iba la ofensiva. Los anglos controlan totalmente nuestro acceso a la información, incluso los medios rusos estan literalmente PROHIBIDOS en España, cuando no ves "victorias" sabes que ha salido mal. Luego buscas en los medios prorrusos accesibles ( aunque complicados para el tio comun ) y empiezas a ver videos de columnas destruidas. Los videos pueden trucarse, o repetirse etc... pero si se ven con cuidado ayudan a hacerse una idea de por donde van las cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si esa "vía romana" está empedrada no es romana. Los romanos pavimentaban sus carreteras con zahorras naturales, el empedrado sólo lo ponían dentro de las ciudades ....y tampoco metían las vías por zonas de alta montaña, las vías las construían sobre todo para la circulación de carros con un tiro de uno o dos animales normalmente y las pendientes no podían pasar del 5%.
> 
> Seguramente la "vía romana" es del siglo XVI-XVII y el glaciar se la comió durante la Pequeña Edad de Hielo. Los mass mierda como siempre massmierdeando....



No se, Rick


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

* BYE, BYE, PUTIN: Berlín se acerca a su objetivo de almacenamiento *


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Haz como yo, ignora a los troll y tendras el único hilo con información valida del subforo.
> 
> La "ofensiva" ucraniana ha sido un fracaso, joder lo reconocen ellos mismos. Bueno van más alla, ahora dicen que no era la Ofensiva, que era un tanteo.
> 
> Queman gente y tanques porque para su gobierno la gente es prescindible ( llevan perdiendo población de un modo u otro desde que cayo la URSS y fueron "independientes ) y el material es gratis. Saben de sobra que no van a esta ahí para pagarlo.



Fue un intento de ofensiva en base a consideraciones políticas, no militares. Ordenes del propio Zelensky (es decir, de sus padrinos) Buscar alguna clase de resultado mediático, que pueda ser debidamente explotado en la gran campaña de propaganda vigente desde Febrero.

Y ha fracasado porque no se puede hacer una operación semejante sin los medios necesarios, que incluyen tener superioridad aérea y artillera. Han enviado a sus tropas a luchar "a pelito" y "a lo que salga". Incluso pueden lograr avanzar en alguna zona, pero a costa de los hagan puré en todos los puntos.

Según he leído, en Odessa y en Nikolaev están ahora llamando a todos los médicos disponibles y pidiendo a la gente que done sangre. Es decir, que ha sido un desastre. Lo que ha hecho Kiev es algo criminal, mandar a sus hombres al matadero. A sabiendas de que eso es lo que iba a suceder.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Para entonces Ucrania será un apunte en los libros de Historia, como el Imperio Austro Húngaro.


----------



## HUROGÁN (31 Ago 2022)

Un proyectil ucraniano impacta contra un complejo de procesamiento de residuos radiactivos en la central de Zaporozhie


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

El jefe de la OTAN admite que los aliados de la OTAN han estado entrenando y armando a Ucrania desde 2014. Algo para recordar cada vez que los medios occidentales se refieren a una invasión "no provocada".


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Maricón el último


----------



## bigmaller (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Vamos, que lo que quiere decir es que se ha detectado en Kharkov una inusual concentración
> de tropa y material ucro, pero ¿En dirección adonde?



Se dice que izium


----------



## bigmaller (31 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * BYE, BYE, PUTIN: Berlín se acerca a su objetivo de almacenamiento *



Yo de verdad que alucino. 

Os mean encima y decis que llueve.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo de verdad que alucino.
> 
> Os mean encima y decis que llueve.



Putinero con el culo ardiendo, y yo disfrutando.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Putinero con el culo ardiendo, y yo disfrutando.



Haztelo mirar macho.....leete de nuevo la noticia....


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Según informes anteriores y si a memoria no me falla, todos los frentes estaban en desventaja de tropas rusas excepto por donde han iniciado la contra-ofensiva fantasma los ucranianos.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Haztelo mirar macho.....leete de nuevo la noticia....



¿11% de la reducción industrial?

JAJAJAJA

Y el turcomongol reclutando a 130.000 críos, TROPA DE ALUVIÓN, mientras arruina (más) a su puto país de mierda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo de verdad que alucino.
> 
> Os mean encima y decis que llueve.



Eso quería comentar yo, ¿El artículo está celebrando que Alemania se ha volado la cabeza? hay días que creo que se me ha olvidado la poca comprensión lectora o es que consiguen hacerme dudar de mi mismo.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

*

El conflicto en Ucrania está precipitando el fin de la dominación occidental*
por Thierry Meyssan

_* El conflicto ucraniano, presentado como una agresión rusa, no es más que la aplicación 
de la resolución 2202 del Consejo de Seguridad del 17 de febrero de 2015. Si Francia 
y Alemania no cumplieron sus compromisos de Minsk II, Rusia se preparó durante siete
años para el actual enfrentamiento. Había previsto las sanciones occidentales con mucha
antelación y sólo dos meses para eludirlas. Estas sanciones interrumpen la globalización 
de EEUU, perturban las economías occidentales al romper las cadenas de suministro, 
hacen que los dólares vuelvan a Washington y provoquen una inflación general, y crean 
energúmenos en Occidente. Estados Unidos y sus aliados se encuentran en la posición
de ser los hosers hosed: están cavando su propia tumba. Mientras tanto, los ingresos *_
*del Tesoro ruso han aumentado un 32% en seis meses.*

The conflict in Ukraine is precipitating the end of Western domination, by Thierry Meyssan


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es razonable, yo le di 2 dias a ver como iba la ofensiva. Los anglos controlan totalmente nuestro acceso a la información, incluso los medios rusos estan literalmente PROHIBIDOS en España, cuando no ves "victorias" sabes que ha salido mal. Luego buscas en los medios prorrusos accesibles ( aunque complicados para el tio comun ) y empiezas a ver videos de columnas destruidas. Los videos pueden trucarse, o repetirse etc... pero si se ven con cuidado ayudan a hacerse una idea de por donde van las cosas.



"incluso los medios rusos estan literalmente PROHIBIDOS en España"

Coño, lo estarán RT y Sputnick, pero aún así es muy fácil verlos.

Pero tienes toda la prensa rusa totalmente disponible.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * BYE, BYE, PUTIN: Berlín se acerca a su objetivo de almacenamiento *



Te resumo lo que te han contestado en tu hilo.

1.- ¿Cuánto duran las reservas, 2 o 3 mese?
2.-¿ A que precio saldrá ese gas, 5 veces más?
3.- China esta revendiendo el gas Ruso a Europa.






China Is Aggressively Reselling Russian Gas To Europe | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Dicho cortésmente, Rusia envía el gas a China, China lo licua y lo vende a un tercer país que luego lo vende a Europa, jugada perfecta no crees, a eso se llama ser tontolaba.

*Etimología*
Apócope de _tonto del haba_, llamábase al que le _tocaba_ el haba antiguamente en el roscón de Reyes, y que por tradición entonces tenía que pagarlo


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Haztelo mirar macho.....leete de nuevo la noticia....





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso quería comentar yo, ¿El artículo está celebrando que Alemania se ha volado la cabeza? hay días que creo que se me ha olvidado la poca comprensión lectora o es que consiguen hacerme dudar de mi mismo.



A ver, chiquines:

Id a aquí y LEED.

*VIRUELO SE REÚNE CON EL GOBIERNO DE ALEMANIA, Y FRANCIA SE ABRE A NEGOCIAR EL MIDCAT. PUTIN REACCIONA CORTANDO EL GAS*

Y luego:




Burbujo II dijo:


> 1- ZeroHedge es una basura putinera que no me interesa.
> 
> 2- Cuando el mercado se reestructure a tavés de España, nadie se acordará de los turcomongoles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te resumo lo que te han contestado en tu hilo.
> 
> 1.- ¿Cuánto duran las reservas, 2 o 3 mese?
> 2.-¿ A que precio saldrá ese gas, 5 veces más?
> ...





Burbujo II dijo:


> *Lo de Putin, y sus ratas en foros, es algo siempre a plazo inmediato o corto.*
> 
> Estáis, como las ratas que sois, chillando todo el día que hay que volver a comprar el gas al turcomongol o moriremos todos.
> 
> ...


----------



## riggedd (31 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> También Franco podía haber pasado del tema y seguir para Madrid, quizá la guerra hubiera acabado antes...



Pero si cayó esa zona como fruta madura, es más, la cuestión es el desperdicio de vidas y recursos que perdió la República, que a nivel de la guerra fue una minudencia, pero ya ves la mentalidad y la poca visión de los dirigentes de la República.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te resumo lo que te han contestado en tu hilo.
> 
> 1.- ¿Cuánto duran las reservas, 2 o 3 mese?
> 2.-¿ A que precio saldrá ese gas, 5 veces más?
> ...



El concepto "reserva" hace referencia en este caso a un bien reservado solo para emergencias excepcionales y sobre todo cortas, pues una vez comenzado a utilizar, será necesario reponer lo gastado según se va disponiendo. ¿que pasará si Rusia corta el grifo y comienzan a tirar de dichas reservas? pues que estas se agotarán, ¿y entonces? ¡no problemo! se le vuelve a comprar mas gas a Rusia, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Honkler (31 Ago 2022)

A mi me dan verdadera lástima esa carne de cañón. Imagino que la gran mayoría están ahí obligados, incluso alguno será pro ruso.


----------



## Nicors (31 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Pero si cayó esa zona como fruta madura, es más, la cuestión es el desperdicio de vidas y recursos que perdió la República, que a nivel de la guerra fue una minudencia, pero ya ves la mentalidad y la poca visión de los dirigentes de la República.



El bando nacional lo sabía, no eran tontos, que se enfrentaban a un batiburrillo de grupos mal avenidos. Yo creo que fue una cuestión de poner los cojones sobre la mesa y haber quien los tiene más gordos. Además ese hecho reforzó a Franco no fue todo cuestión de propaganda.


----------



## zogu (31 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> * BYE, BYE, PUTIN: Berlín se acerca a su objetivo de almacenamiento *





la noticia que enlazas dice que rusia ha cortado el suministro a través de nordstream 1, que alemania tiene sus reservas al 83% (no saben para cuanto les dará) y que la industria ha bajado su consumo de gas un11% en el último (ahora usan mágia??)

me puedes explicar qué hay que celebrar y en qué perjudica a putin??


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Pero si cayó esa zona como fruta madura, es más, la cuestión es el desperdicio de vidas y recursos que perdió la República, que a nivel de la guerra fue una minudencia, pero ya ves la mentalidad y la poca visión de los dirigentes de la República.



La Républica española se enfrentaba a un cuerpo de ejército marroquí, otro italiano y un cuerpo aereo nazi e italiano. Solo disponian de milicias civiles, pues habian tenido que disolver el ejército regular puesto que este se habia sublevado casi en su totalidad. Sus opciones eran pocas, salvo resistir donde se pudiese, en campo abierto, imposible, puesto que las tropas coloniales, curtidas en Marruecos, embolsaban con facilidad a los milicianos, fué el empeño del Invicto en tomar una zona urbana como Madrid lo que detuvo el avance y permitió la formación de unidades regulares republicanas.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Ago 2022)

DEP
HAY QUE COLGAR A LOS RESPONSABLES DE ESTO



Slavyangrad/6753

Soy un puto inutil con los links


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia, este hilo no vale ni para tomar por culo. No hay informacion de ningun tipo. Es peor incluso que las noticias de antonia3



El hilo bueno sobre la guerra en Ucrania es el de Txusky, ya lo sabemos majete, muchas gracias !!!.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El hilo bueno sobre la guerra en Ucrania es el de Txusky, ya lo sabemos majete, muchas gracias !!!.



Son los dos una mierda, no hay información fiable en ninguno.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que el hijoPutin siempre ha tenido aspecto de mediocre y poquita cosa.


Y encima va a pasar a la historia como un perdedor.


----------



## DasLicht (31 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> A mi me dan verdadera lástima esa carne de cañón. Imagino que la gran mayoría están ahí obligados, incluso alguno será pro ruso.



Es un drama que no se puede describir con palabras... sean lo que sean esas personas.


----------



## Burbujo II (31 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> la noticia que enlazas dice que rusia ha cortado el suministro a través de nordstream 1, que alemania tiene sus reservas al 83% (no saben para cuanto les dará) y que la industria ha bajado su consumo de gas un11% en el último (ahora usan mágia??)
> 
> me puedes explicar qué hay que celebrar y en qué perjudica a putin??



Ya he contestado a eso.

Lee.


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La UE a punto de convertirse en dictadura de jure





Loignorito dijo:


> Preveo otra masacre de ucranianos.



_Partisanos_, hable vd con corrección.
Halegres partisanos cantando canciones de livertad.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Es un drama que no se puede describir con palabras... sean lo que sean esas personas.



El que puede y tiene dinero, paga a los coyotes para que lo pasen al lado ruso, hay colas para entrar.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Al menos 230 niños han desaparecido en Ucrania desde el inicio de la guerra con Rusia.*
Al menos 230 niños permanecen desaparecidos en *Ucrania *desde el inicio de la *guerra con Rusia*, el pasado 24 de febrero, según datos hechos públicos este miércoles por la Fiscalía General del país en el portal *"Niños de la guerra"*.

Según estos datos, que difunden agencias locales, además de los 230 niños desaparecidos, 7.297 niños han sido deportados fuera de *Ucrania*. Al mismo tiempo, hasta el día de hoy, han sido localizados 5.177 niños que habían sido dados por desaparecidos en algún momento y 53 de ellos ya han sido devueltos a sus entornos.

Cabe señalar que 1.114 niños han sido víctimas de la invasión militar a gran escala llevada a cabo por *Rusia *en *Ucrania*. Informa Efe


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> _Partisanos_, hable vd con corrección.
> Halegres partisanos cantando canciones de livertad.



Creo que a contestado al post equivocado.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Un militar ruso pide asilo en Francia tras denunciar la invasión de Ucrania.*
El ex paracaidista ruso *Pavel Filatiev* se atrevió a denunciar la* guerra en Ucrania* y la corrupción en el ejército, pero pronto comprendió que lo único que podía esperar era la cárcel, por lo que decidió pedir el asilo político en *Francia*. El ex militar de 34 años, que combatió dos meses en *Ucrania*, llegó el domingo a *París *vía *Túnez*. El martes por la tarde fue liberado y ahora se dispone a pedir el asilo político, según su abogada, *Kamalia Mehtiyeva*.

Su situación dio un vuelco radical cuando a inicios de agosto publicó en la red social rusa *Vkontakte *un relato de 141 páginas sobre el conflicto, después de haber servido en el 56º regimiento de tropas aerotransportadas con base en la península de *Crimea*.

"Cuando me enteré de que el mando pedía que me condenaran a 15 años de prisión por información falsa (contra el ejército ruso), entendí de que aquí no llegaría a ninguna parte y que mis abogados no podrían hacer nada por mí en Rusia", ha declarado *Pavel Filatiev* en una entrevista entrevistó el lunes en la sala de espera para solicitantes de asilo del aeropuerto Roissy-Charles de Gaulle de París.

Su texto titulado "*ZOV*", que significa "llamada" en ruso y que al mismo tiempo recuerda las letras pintadas en los tanques rusos en *Ucrania*, critica la ofensiva lanzada el 24 de febrero. "No teníamos el derecho moral de atacar a otro país, ni a las personas más cercanas a nosotros", escribe el soldado, hijo a su vez de un soldado que había servido en el 56º regimiento.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

La ofensiva Zopenski ha tenido que ser un éxito fulgurante, ya ni la rata rejona habla de ella.


----------



## bigmaller (31 Ago 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> A ver, chiquines:
> 
> Id a aquí y LEED.
> 
> ...



Reacciona.....   

Tu te lo guisas tu te lo comes


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Dicho cortésmente, Rusia envía el gas a China, China lo licua y lo vende a un tercer país que luego lo vende a Europa, jugada perfecta no crees, a eso se llama ser tontolaba.



Ahora solo falta (bueno ya lo estarán haciendo) con el diesel que viene de Rusia. Y lo mejor es que aún hay gente que lo aplaude como una genialidad de los líderes Europeos el dejar de comprar a Rusia....para comprar igualmente a Rusia pero con intermediarios, pasando a tener lo mismo que antes pero muchísimo más caro. Lo que también ha sido una genialidad de EEUU que ya no sabe como poner de enemigo a China (ya dijo en la última cumbre que tras Rusia era el próximo enemigo) es en mitad del conflicto con Rusia, meterse también en problemas con una China que no estaba apoyando a Rusia (no criticarlos no es apoyarlos) Porque claro, que mejor que enfrentarte a dos paises a la vez (como van consiguiendo poco a poco con China) que hacerlo con uno solo. Otra genialidad de los EEUU....que es quien manda a día de hoy en Europa y que saben que serán los primeros en entrar en recesión, algo con lo que EEUU está encantado. En recesión....pero comprando también armas a EEUU para que hagan negocio a costa de EEUU.

El problema es que la gente comienza a estar harta. Y la excusa de "es todo culpa de Putín" cuando los precios antes de esta guerra ya estaban subiendo de tal modo que incluso se planteaban nacionalizar las eléctricas, ya no cuela, salvo para los más necios.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Borrell llama a la unidad en la UE en el debate para limitar los visados a Rusia: "No podemos permitírnoslo"*
El alto representante de la *Unión Europea* (*UE*) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, ha asegurado este miércoles que el club comunitario no puede permitirse "aparecer desunido" con respecto a la posibilidad de limitar la emisión de visados a los ciudadanos rusos que quieran entrar al territorio de los Veintisiete.

"Hay diferentes posiciones entre diferentes Estados miembros. Estaré trabajando por la unidad, por una posición unida, común. No podemos permitirnos aparecer desunidos en una cosa tan importante como las relaciones de persona a persona entre la sociedad rusa y la población europea", ha declarado el político a su llegada a la reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la *UE *que se celebra en Praga.

*Polonia*, *Estonia*, *Letonia*, *Lituania *y la *República Checa* están prohibiendo ya la entrada a los rusos que entran con un visado de turista, pero países como *España*, *Francia *o *Alemania *se oponen a un veto completo. Dada la falta de consenso en una propuesta que requiere unanimidad, otra posibilidad es que los Veintisiete acepten suspender el acuerdo sobre la facilitación de expedición de visados que la *UE *firmó con la Federación Rusa en 2007.

Esta opción no supondría una prohibición total de los visados, pero encarecería los trámites que los ciudadanos rusos tienen que formalizar para obtener un permiso para estancias de 90 días. Informa Efe


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Curioso, un arma Taiwanesa llega a la guerra (o ya estaba....eso si a través de los Polacos. Taiwan aliada de EEUU enviando drones....a través de otros paises. Y mientras China da apoyo moral a Rusia. Menos mal que están "solos" los Ucranianos, la lista de paises que les envian armas, dinero y etc etc es interminable. Menuda tomadura de pelo lo de yo no envio armas para esta guerra.....pero las envio a través de otros paises para parecer imparcial. Se burlan de la inteligencia de la gente.

*El nuevo dron ucraniano para bombardear a los rusos es implacable*
*Ucrania ha recibido 800 unidades del Revolver 860 a través de Polonia. Este dron de combate de fabricación taiwanesa tiene capacidad para lanzar hasta ocho morteros de 60 milímetros*

Así lo afirman el medio polaco WP Tech y Oryx, un grupo de análisis de inteligencia de defensa de los Países Bajos, que aseguran que la remesa de drones podría llevar varios días en manos del ejército ucraniano. Aunque hay rumores que apuntan que podrían haber llegado incluso antes, en el mes de junio.

Dronesvision, *la empresa taiwanesa que produce estos drones, ha querido evitar problemas con sus vecinos chinos, enemigos y aliados de Rusi*a, y, según afirma en declaraciones para el medio local CM Media, *solo ha suministrado equipos militares a empresas con sede en Polonia.* Aunque, también sostienen en un comuncado de prensa colgado en su web que los "acuerdos de no divulgación" que tienen firmados con sus clientes, les impiden comentar dónde éstos las podrían transferir después.


----------



## vil. (31 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Un error muy frecuente en todos los ámbitos es considerar "capitalismo" y "socialismo" como cuestiones antagónicas, me explico:
> El socialismo persigue un control de la sociedad mediante el estado, busca que la sociedad sea una manera determinada, se produzca esa "igualdad", etc. Es, en síntesis, un "sistema económico"
> El capitalismo no es un sistema per se, sino que se trata de una simple palabra "capitalizar", no "persigue" una meta ni busca modificar el comportamiento humano en modo alguno sino que sean las decisiones del mercado las que vayan dictando lo que va ocurriendo. Es decir, no es "sistema económico" per se, puesto que se basa en la ibertad, podríamos hablar de ello como un "no sistema".
> ¿Por qué digo esto? porque, aunque hayan políticos y exista un estado que tiende a acaparar poder, (lo que lleva a generar problemas para tener la excusa de resolverlos) no tiene "cosas a mejorar" como sistema. Hay elementos, personas dentro del mismo que se tratan de aprovechar, (esos mismos tratarían de medrar en otros sistemas)
> ...



El tema es muy interesante y además permite hacer algo de historia básica económica... así que vamos a por ello:

- Un sistema económico es una forma de distribución de la energía (base de la subsistencia) siempre que esta tienda a ceo, que permita el completo desarrollo y supervivencia de quíen o quienes lo generasen.

- El sistema económico básico surge en las tribus de primeros homínidos, es muy básica, se basa en la caza mayormente y en simples recolecciones. Bien, hasta aquí la cosa parece simple, pero no lo es tanto, en esas situaciones existe mayormente escasez o incluso peligrosidad a la hora de obtener y distribuir el alimento y fruto de ello se tienen que establecer condiciones que permitan la ADECUADA distribución de esa energía; primero come el mejor cazador o el jefe de cazadores, después van comiendo los diferentes acompañantes en orden a su importancia en la generación de existencias, así después de ellos comerán las hembras jóvenes, los niñós más desarrollados y luego los menos, para al final comer aquellos que menos generan los más viejos; todos aportan lo suyo y comen en función en gran medida a su aportación.

Ahora bien, uno o uno de esos personajes pongamos el mejor cazador, un buen día se da cuenta que en un momento determinado él ya no será el primero en comer, se da cuenta que probablemente en un futuro muy lejano EL incluso sea el último en comer y entonces encuentra que aquello es injusto, dado que él ha sido el mayor proveedor y por tanto TIENE derecho INTUYE a que los demás en el futuro se lo recompense no permitiendo que sea el útimo:

ESTO ES EL CAPITALISMO basico.

Capitaliza un esfuerzo y lo AHORRA para el futuro, en forma de... de... de... pues en principio en forma de STATU-QUO, surgen pues las primeras clases y niveles.

Ahora bien, esto tiene un problema y es que esas clases o niveles están siempre en constante riesgo de colapsar, ya por riesgos externos, otras tribus, ya por riesgos internos, machos más dominantes; así que eso se pule de tal manera que poco a poco se van estableciendo dentro de esas tribus CLASES dominantes y ESPECIALIZADAS y clases obreras, olvidémons aquí de la ideología, se potencia de manera notableel desarrollo de los intercambios... esto tuvo sus ventajas y por eso empezó a crecer como forma de supervivencia y DOMINIO sobre no sólo sí misma, SINO especialmente sobre el resto de tribus. Es tan funcional el funcionamiento del sistema que se empiezan a generar EXCEDENTES y aqui empieza a surgir un problema para el que no están preparados: como gestionar esos EXCEDENTES y CONSERVARLOS PARA EL FUTURO. Surge el DINERO.

El dinero es de manera muy escueta un RECOCIMIENTO de haber provisto a la sociedad de unas cantidades de energía específicas y que se te tendrán que devolver en las cantidades que ese reconocimiento reconozca.

Esto ya es el verdadero capitalismo que hoy conocemos, todavía muy básico, pero ya con todas sus formas...

A partir de aquí el capitalismo pasa por etapas, donde el principal problema es siempre el mismo, LA GESTION DE LA ENERGIA y su ADECUADA DISTRIBUCIÓN para que el sistema DOMINE al resto de sistemas imperantes y para que quíen gobierna una determinada sociedad predomine sobre otras sociedades...

El GOBIERNO está presente desde el nacimiento del sistema económico y va constantemente creciendo y hacíendose más poderoso a la par que complejo, si en un principio el cazador o jefe de la tribu era el que imponía sus criterios, conforme se desarrollan los sistemas se hace más complejo la forma de gobierno, pero a un tiempo se sigue buscando la EFICIENCIA, lo que no sirve perece frente a la sociedad que está más eficientemente gobernada o es subyugada.

Hay que hacer en todo esto una importante matización, la aparición del Dinero es un hecho específico y muy complejo que conlleva un cambio RADICAL en el sistema económico en cuanto este comienza a desarrollar sus propias dinámicas. Es tal la enorme complejidad y radicalidad que poco a poco va convirtiéndose en un actor no sólo DOMINANTE, sino específicamente GOBERNANTE y extractor, a la para que DISTORSIONADOR y ESPECULADOR... tal es su papel en el sistema que Marx, más que certeramente, entendió que había una lucha siempre soterrada entra trabajo y CAPITAL (aquí ya el FINANCIERISMO o gestión del dinero ya toma el nombre del todo); ahora bien Marx entendía que tras ello se escondía la lucha de clases, que fuer primigenia en el desarrollo del sistema económico, más que una lucha entre dos mundos muy DIFERENTES, el de generación y extracción de recursos por un lado, TRABAJO, y el de gestión de excedentes, FINANZAS, por otro... pero claro en el mundo del trabajo te puedes encontrar a un gran empresario y en el financiero a un simple director de sucursal y en cuanto metes ahí la lucha de clases de los comunistas la cosa ya no tienes por dónde pillarla...

Cual es el problema de cualquier ideología: LA ENERGIA. Si tienes excedentes y no eres muy eficiente pues el sistema, da igual el que uses, puede llegar a funcionar en tanto en cuanto no encuentres otro que ya por necesidad o por eficiencia te lo hunda... al final es cuestión de competividad (no sólo) y RECURSOS...

Cual es la mayor diferencia HOY entre China o Rusia y Europa o EE.UU. pues algo hodido, pero muy cierto, ellos cazan, recolectan, transforman, generan y NOSOTROS en el mejor de los casos hacemos muy poco de eso y mayormente nos dedicamos a GESTIONAR DINERO O FINANCIERISMO... recordemos ahora lo que he dicho que es el dinero: un RECONOCIMIENTO de haber provisto a la sociedad de unas cantidades específicas de energia... PASADO. El trabajo es y será PRESENTE Y FUTURO.

Es muy escueto, pero creo que sirve.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "incluso los medios rusos estan literalmente PROHIBIDOS en España"
> 
> Coño, lo estarán RT y Sputnick, pero aún así es muy fácil verlos.
> 
> ...



ria.ru esta en modo off-line, no sale las actualizaciones tiene solo te permite ver una pagina ya antigua que tienen almacenada los servidores Europeos, no se los otros medios y paso de comprobarlo.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Para la rata ....del chinato.....


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Ago 2022)

zogu dijo:


> la noticia que enlazas dice que rusia ha cortado el suministro a través de nordstream 1, que alemania tiene sus reservas al 83% (no saben para cuanto les dará) y que la industria ha bajado su consumo de gas un11% en el último (ahora usan mágia??)
> 
> me puedes explicar qué hay que celebrar y en qué perjudica a putin??



La industria alemana consume menos gas, gracias a las empresas que se han ido a la quiebra y han bajado la persiana, los empresarios no pueden seguir trabajando con perdidas.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Ucrania continua luchando sola, sin ayuda de nadie.

*La ayuda militar de Biden a Ucrania ya supera el presupuesto de defensa de EEUU*
Estados Unidos ha comprometido más de 13.500 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad para Ucrania desde que Joe Biden accedió a la presidencia del país en enero de 2021.
El balance lo ha ofrecido el Departamento de Defensa al anunciar su último paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania, que es el mayor de los suministrados hasta ahora. En total, el Pentágono ha decidido destinar otros 2.980 millones de dólares en equipamiento de defensa con el fin de apoyar a Kiev en una guerra que lleva camino de alargarse.


Este hombre no está bien.....¿No se da cuenta de que precisamente España se oponía a esta medida porque dañará muchísimo a todos los Españoles que viven del turismo? Ya no saben que hacer para hundir la economía Española.

*Borrell pide unidad a los Veintisiete para acordar la restricción de visados a los turistas rusos*

El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha reclamado este miércoles unidad a los Veintisiete para afrontar el debate sobre restringir los visados a los turistas rusos, un asunto que genera divisiones entre los Estados miembros.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Que los uropedos se preparen para pasar 100 años de frio:


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Otra base rusa que ha volado en Tokmak ocupado, Zaporizhzhia, esta noche.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

107 batallón de reserva ruso...


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Estamos siendo testigos de una campaña de propaganda absolutamente brutal, donde están utilizando a saco los mass media clásicos y las redes sociales. Es un bombardeo constante, rozando el abuso psicológico... o siendo directamente eso. Jamás había visto algo semejante, hasta en los diarios deportivos aparece la desinformación antirrusa. Es un rararraca continuo, donde incluso puedes ver a twitteros que antes (aunque no eran muy pro Putin precisamente) eran algo moderados ir ahora mismo completamente desbocados y posicionados de forma totalmente descarada con Kiev y con la OTAN.
> 
> Lo dicho, resulta algo alucinante. Y da que pensar, porque semejante vehemencia no esconde nada bueno.



A mí me acaba de saludar una amiga diciéndome convencida que "el Putiniano está perdiendo, ¿eh?". Me da pavor pensar qué están contando en la tele, pero parecen estar convencidos de que Rusia está acabada o algo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Ago 2022)

Entrevista a Medvedev en la televisión francesa. Interesante de ver.

*27.08.2022

Dmitri Medvedev, ancien président de la Russie, invité exclusif de LCI*


Spoiler


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Y estos del 109 de pringados rusos del Donbass


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para entonces Ucrania será un apunte en los libros de Historia, como el Imperio Austro Húngaro.



No compare usted. Modo Berlanga off


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Pero si cayó esa zona como fruta madura, es más, la cuestión es el desperdicio de vidas y recursos que perdió la República, que a nivel de la guerra fue una minudencia, pero ya ves la mentalidad y la poca visión de los dirigentes de la República.



Menudencia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Están en racha. Que el ritmo no pare.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

A pesar de las lógicas bajas ucranianas de ayer, en el último recuento de Oryx, los rusos siguen perdiendo tanto en número de tanques (8 a 6) como en el total (21 a 14). Sigo esperando el documento gráfico de los 46 tanques y los 30 BMP perdidos en la contra. De los 1200 soldados estampados o los 2 Su-25 ni hablamos.

Bajas rusas. 




Bajas ucranianas.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (31 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Entrevista a Medvedev en la televisión francesa. Interesante de ver.
> 
> *27.08.2022
> 
> ...



Últimamente no dejan de entrevistarlo. Es que quieren ponerlo de presidente porque saben que es un blando?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció el fracaso del intento de la APU de reanudar la ofensiva.
"El intento del régimen de Zelensky de reanudar las acciones ofensivas en Nikolaevo-Krivoy Rog y otras direcciones fracasó", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso








Минобороны России заявило о провале попытки ВСУ возобновить наступление


Министерство обороны России заявило о провале попытки Киева возобновить наступление Вооружённых сил Украины на Николаево-Криворожском и других направлениях.




russian.rt.com


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Ex paracaidista ruso deserta a Francia tras denunciar la corrupción del ejército ruso y la guerra en Ucrania tras meses de combatir allí. 

Militar ruso se asila en Francia tras denunciar invasión


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Ago 2022)

⚡Las tropas ucranianas han perdido más de 1.700 militares en dos días de ataques fallidos en Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog y otras zonas, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

También fueron derribados cuatro aviones de combate; dos Su-25, un Su-24 y un MiG-29. Otros tres helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos fueron también derribados. Se destruyeron 63 tanques ucranianos, 59 vehículos de combate de infantería, 48 otros vehículos blindados de combate y 14 camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 107 batallón de reserva ruso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174691



Te coje a tí, gaviotón, uno de esos y te saca la médula espinal por el culo... Así por de pronto, tu ante gente así que parecen viejos pero que seguro han pegado más ostias que tu jugando al Call of Duty, les duras una decima de segundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Ago 2022)

⚡El 29 de agosto, cerca de Jerson, fue eliminado el comandante del pelotón de reconocimiento de la brigada 126 de Teroborona de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Svyatoslav "Svyat" Aleksapolsky. Participó en 2015 como parte del regimiento nacionalista Azov.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Últimamente no dejan de entrevistarlo. Es que quieren ponerlo de presidente porque saben que es un blando?




En la entrevista, el periodista le comenta que encarna el "ala liberal". Dugin afirma que Medvedev es una de las voces "sensibles" al globalismo y directamente lo califica de "sextacolumnista".

Dugin hablando del "sistema liberal-globalista" y "redes globalistas". Dice textualmente: "_Nosotros la llamamos sexta columna. Quinta columna es la oposición a Putin abierta, son los liberales abiertos, son pocos, no tienen ningún apoyo, no pueden soñar con tener el poder, pero la sexta columna es mucho más peligrosa. Son los liberales dentro del sistema, son leales a Putin, son gobierno, por ejemplo el primer ministro ruso, Medvedev, es una figura de este liberal-globalismo. Personalmente es leal a Putin pero no comparte con Putin su visión_".

*Abril 2019

Alexandr Dugin en Argentina: “Nada puede frenar la transición hacia el mundo multipolar”*


Spoiler


----------



## Ultimate (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ria.ru esta en modo off-line, no sale las actualizaciones tiene solo te permite ver una pagina ya antigua que tienen almacenada los servidores Europeos, no se los otros medios y paso de comprobarlo.



Con VPN funciona sin problemo


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te coje a tí, *gaviotón*, uno de esos y te saca la médula espinal por el culo... Así por de pronto, tu ante gente así que parecen viejos pero que seguro han pegado más ostias que tu jugando al Call of Duty, les duras una decima de segundo.



Ma vas a chupar un cojon......gilipollas de mierda......


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Creo que a contestado al post equivocado.



Cierto, he respondido a lo que vd había respondido, mil perdones.

Sólo quería hacer notar el nuevo vocablo para referirse a las hordas ukras. Supongo que por esta gran idea, alguna agencia de publicidad está recibiendo grandes sumas.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (31 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> En la entrevista, el periodista le comenta que encarna el "ala liberal". Dugin afirma que Medvedev es una de las voces "sensibles" al globalismo y directamente lo califica de "sextacolumnista".



Me pareció un blando en su presidencia y ahora se vende como si fuera el hombre de acero.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Menudo desperdicio de munición, has disparado al cielo?


----------



## MiguelLacano (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno, ya tenemos a los ucro nazis tomando la iniciativa y en actitud ofensiva. Era de esperar. Un puto desastre que lleva a Rusia al precipicio. Y al resto de Europa, porque los uropedos vamos a pagar toda la fiesta, a beneficio de las alimañas anglo criminales.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

A día de hoy,Rusia ha perdido más soldados que en Afganistán y Chechenia


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Un proyectil ucraniano impacta contra un complejo de procesamiento de residuos radiactivos en la central de Zaporozhie



Al final conseguirán su objetivo. A ver cómo lo justifica la tele.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te coje a tí, gaviotón, uno de esos y te saca la médula espinal por el culo... Así por de pronto, tu ante gente así que parecen viejos pero que seguro han pegado más ostias que tu jugando al Call of Duty, les duras una decima de segundo.



Anda que muchos no hemos visto a tirillas y tíos fondones darles una cuelma de espanto a maricas de gimnasio, que ni veían por donde les llegaban las hostias...

Una regla de oro, nunca subestimes a tu rival. Nunca.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Me encanta cómo los ucranianos consiguen poner nerviosos a los putos orcos: amasando fuerzas sin que se enteren, un ataque coordinado que parece una contraofensiva (o no), parada... no saben dónde les van a dar la siguiente hostia.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me encanta cómo los ucranianos consiguen poner nerviosos a los putos orcos: amasando fuerzas sin que se enteren, un ataque coordinado que parece una contraofensiva (o no), parada... no saben dónde les van a dar la siguiente hostia.



No se os cae la cara de vergüenza, no...


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

HOY......


----------



## pemebe (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los combates continúan en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdyivka - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:
> 
> ▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Veselyaya Dolyna y Zaitsevo. Los combates continúan en Kodem.
> 
> ...



*El informe ucraniano de situación: Los rusos siguen bombardenado todo el frente y la municion que en marzo le quedaba para 3 semanas parece que no se termina.

Continúan los intensos combates en los frentes de Bajmut y Avdiivka - Informe del Estado Mayor*

IRYNA BALACHUK - MIÉRCOLES, 31 AGOSTO 2022, 08:23

Las fuerzas de ocupación rusas continúan sus intentos de avanzar hacia la frontera administrativa de la región de Donetsk, con feroces combates actualmente en los frentes de Bakhmut y Avdiivka, en las zonas de las cercanías de Kodema, Zaitseve, Pisky, Mar'inka y Pervomaiske.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 06:00 horas del 31 de agosto

*En el frente de Bakhmut,* las fuerzas rusas utilizaron varios tipos de artillería para disparar sobre las zonas cercanas a Bakhmut, Bakhmutske, Soledar, Yakovlivka, Zaitseve, Maiorsk y Kodema. Intentaron avanzar sobre Bakhmut, Vesela Dolyna y Zaitseve pero no tuvieron éxito y se retiraron. También están intentando capturar la aldea de Kodema, donde todavía se está combatiendo.

*En el frente de Avdiivka, *las fuerzas de ocupación rusas dispararon contra zonas de los alrededores de Avdiivka, Opytne, Umanske, Pervomaiske, Staromykhailivka y Niu-York utilizando morteros, cañones de tanque y artillería de tubo y cohetes. Realizaron operaciones ofensivas en un intento de mejorar sus posiciones tácticas cerca de Krasnohorivka y Mar'inka, pero volvieron a sufrir pérdidas y se vieron obligados a retirarse.

No hubo cambios significativos *en los frentes de Volyn, Polissia y Sivershchyna.* *En el frente de Sivershchyna,* los rusos dispararon morteros y artillería sobre las zonas de Hai (óblast de Chernihiv) y sus alrededores y sobre Dmytrivka y Kindrativka (óblast de Sumy). 

*En el frente de Kharkiv,* las fuerzas rusas utilizaron artillería con tubos y cohetes para disparar sobre zonas de Duvanka, Klynove, Sosnivka, Dementiivka, Ruska Lozova, Ruski ta Cherkaski Tyshky, Velyki Prokhody, Tsyrkuny, Petrivka, Staryi Saltiv, Peremoha, Shestakove, Bairak, Nortsivka y Shevelivka y sus alrededores.

*En el frente de Sloviansk, *unidades de las tropas rusas utilizaron artillería entubada y sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple para disparar sobre zonas cercanas a Dolyna, Krasnopillia, Bohorodychne y Virnopillia. Mientras tanto, la aviación rusa realizó un ataque aéreo cerca de Virnopillia.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* los rusos dispararon contra zonas de Vesele, Berestove, Bohorodychne, Tetianivka, Zakitne, Mala Piskunivka, Hryhorivka, Verkhnokamianske, Spirne e Ivano-Darivka y sus alrededores, utilizando morteros, cañones de tanque y artillería de tubo y cohetes. Llevaron a cabo ataques aéreos sobre zonas en las proximidades de Spirne e Ivano-Darivka.

*En el frente de Novopavlivka, l*as tropas rusas dispararon contra zonas cercanas a Novomykhailivka, Paraskoviivka, Prechystivka, Zolota Nyva, Velyka Novosilka y Blahodatne.

Las fuerzas rusas utilizaron cañones de tanque y artillería de cohetes y tubos para disparar contra las posiciones ucranianas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto *en el frente de Zaporizhzhia. *Las unidades del 3er Cuerpo de Ejército ruso se están reagrupando en los territorios temporalmente ocupados de la región de Zaporizhzhia para reanudar la ofensiva en el frente de Zaporizhzhia.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh,* las fuerzas rusas siguieron disparando contra la infraestructura militar y civil en las siguientes ciudades y pueblos y sus alrededores: Oleksandrivka, Liubomyrivka, Novomykolaivka, Lupareve, Chervonyi Yar, Novohryhorivka, Stepove, Pervomaiske, Kyselivka, Partyzanske, Kvitneve, Chervona Dolyna, Kobzartsi, Ternivka, Andriivka, Osokorivka, Olhyne, Ivanivka, Trudoliubivka, Dobrianka, Potomkyne, Kniazivka y Topolyne. La aviación rusa realizó ataques aéreos en la zona cercana a Andriivka y en el trazado de Plotnytske.

Los buques rusos en las aguas de los mares Negro y de Azov siguen realizando operaciones de reconocimiento y bloqueando la navegación civil. Existe una amenaza constante de ataques con misiles navales contra objetivos de infraestructura en todo el territorio de Ucrania.

El Estado Mayor subrayó que Rusia sigue sufriendo importantes pérdidas de personal militar.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Por medio de Glen Diesen:

En este artículo de Fiona Hill en Foreign Affairs, confirma:

1) Que esta guerra tiene que ver con el expansionismo de la OTAN.

2) Que era posible un acuerdo, ya que Rusia ofreció retirarse a cambio
de que no haber OTAN. En cambio, UK y EEUU presionaron a Zelensky 
para que abandonara las negociaciones y luchara hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Ago 2022)

Encomiables esfuerzos del pingüino gilipollas para tapar la no toma de Jersón


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No se os cae la cara de vergüenza, no...



La poca verguenza es de los putos asesinos rusos y de los que los defendeis....nos ha joio el arriondas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> En la entrevista, el periodista le comenta que encarna el "ala liberal". Dugin afirma que Medvedev es una de las voces "sensibles" al globalismo y directamente lo califica de "sextacolumnista".



Permitió el ataque de la OTAN a Libia en 2011…eso le hace sospechoso ante muchos rusos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Encomiables esfuerzos del pingüino gilipollas para tapar la no toma de Jersón



 nuevo concepto Yaguista: la "no-toma" de...

De los autores del "crecimiento negativo"


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ma vas a chupar un cojon......gilipollas de mierda......



Que cojón ni que cojón si eres un castrado de mierda, como te jode escuchar las verdades, sabes que eres un mierdas y cualquiera te pone en tu sitio.

Gaviotón, gaviotón, vales menos que un mojón.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Encomiables esfuerzos del pingüino gilipollas para tapar la no toma de Jersón



Jodete chusquero de mierda...aqui en el chiringuito leyendote las chorradas que pones...


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Encomiables esfuerzos del pingüino gilipollas para tapar la no toma de Jersón



Si es que la Patrulla Exclusivas resulta hasta entrañable... Bueno, no, pero que se note de que pie cojean y para qué los tienen metidos en las redes.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que cojón ni que cojón si eres un castrado de mierda, como te jode escuchar las verdades, sabes que eres un mierdas y cualquiera te pone en tu sitio.
> 
> Gaviotón, gaviotón, vales menos que un mojón.



Tú diselo a tu puta madre a vez si soy un castrao...GILIPOLLAS DE mierda.......trajanillo chupame el pitillo....


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Con VPN funciona sin problemo



Ya pero por ahora paso de poner VNP en Chrome que hace la traducción directa de la pagina, el VPN lo tengo en Firefox, es una porquería pero para descargar torrents sirve.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Anda que muchos no hemos visto a tirillas y tíos fondones darles una cuelma de espanto a maricas de gimnasio, que ni veían por donde les llegaban las hostias...
> 
> Una regla de oro, nunca subestimes a tu rival. Nunca.



Yo conocí a un tipo cuando jugaba al futbol en mi juventud que entrados ya en sus cuarenta y tantos años y fondón el tipo jugando de central era un puto muro, no había Dios que le pasara.
Y conozco a otro que no hay Cristo que le gane al paddle y el cabrón no se mueve del sitio apenás, se llama experiencia y sapiencia, cosas de las que el mariconazo del gaviotón carece... 
A este en la mili que al licenciarte te ponía en el diploma que te daban.

Valor: Se le supone. Al gaviotón le hubieran puesto Valor: Es un llorón sin huevos.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La poca verguenza es de los putos asesinos rusos y de los que los defendeis....nos ha joio el arriondas.



En serio, no sé a qué venís aquí.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tú diselo a tu puta madre a vez si soy un castrao...GILIPOLLAS DE mierda.......trajanillo chupame el pitillo....



Mi madre, si no estuviera enferma y con Alzheimer te metía dos ostias que te iba a dejar bien... 

Ves ya lo vas aceptando, ya hemos bajado a pitillo dentro de nada reconoceras que eres rejoncelli el castrati...


----------



## Argentium (31 Ago 2022)

*Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Hungría: Hungría ha firmado un acuerdo con Gazprom para el suministro de hasta 5,8 millones de metros cúbicos diarios a partir del 1 de septiembre.*
13:55 || 31/08/2022


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Decepcionante...

Hace unas semanas hubiesen estado levantando polvo en el foro durante 2-3 días, buscando videos hasta en el Averno digital de turkotxinhoh siendo masacrados e historietas de Grishin cantando derrota porque no le dan paguita.

Ahora se desinflan y se esconden o sacan multicuentas al de 6-7 horas. Han perdido toda su fe en el *Elensky team, esta claro.

Forotaneros, traidores...


----------



## Artedi (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y las vacunas son seguras, y hay una crisis climática... Lo de la prensa es acojonante, sencillamente acojonante. Dos y dos son cinco, y la gente se lo traga.



No, son 22:


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

A seguir regalando a Ucrania armamento que no tenemos.....para después comprarlo a EEUU que nos pone clausulas para que en caso de necesidad no pueda ser usado contra Marruecos por ser su aliado....como parece que España no es (pero Marruecos si puede usar contra España las armas que compra a EEUU) Zelenski ordena y sus súbditos en España obedecen.

*Dos aviones militares trasladan desde Rota «munición de grueso calibre» a Ucrania*
*Se trata de los primeros vuelos operados por Estados Unidos con material donado por el Ministerio de Defensa y por carretera viajan desde hoy otros cuatro camiones con uniformes y equipamiento *

Dos aviones de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense han partido este miércoles desde la Base Naval de Rota, en Cádiz, con la primera entrega del nuevo material ofensivo que España ha donado al Ejército ucraniano para combatir la ofensiva militar rusa. Se trata de los primeros vuelos de un total «de cinco o seis» que están previstos en las próximas fechas. Los aviones de transporte Hércules llevan «munición de artillería de campaña de grueso calibre», según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa español.

Los envíos que están realizando estos días supondrán en total 75 pallets de munición. Como ya señaló la ministra Margarita Robles este martes, en la reunión de los titulares de Defensa de los países de la Unión Europea, *este suministro ha sido solicitado con la «más alta prioridad» por el Gobierno de Kiev*, sumido en combates en la región de Dombás y en plena ofensiva para recuperar la ciudad de Jersón, al sur del país.

Además, este miércoles está prevista la salida de otros cuatro camiones hasta completar un total de 25, que transportarán por carretera en los próximos días más de 1.600 pallets y que irán saliendo desde España a medida que las autoridades ucranianas lo requieran para evitar saturar sus capacidades de almacenaje y distribución.

Por otra parte, respondiendo a una solicitud expresa efectuada ayer por el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, durante la reunión ministerial de Praga, España procederá antes del próximo 6 de septiembre al envío de un paquete de material sanitario.

* Blindados y sistemas de armas *
En estos traslados también se entregarán 1.000 toneladas de gasoil por un importe aproximado de 2,5 millones de euros. Del mismo modo, tras la inspección conjunta por parte de representantes militares ucranianos y el Ejército de Tierra se ha puesto a disposición un conjunto de 20 vehículos blindados TOA APC M-113 «en buen estado de funcionamiento» para transporte de personal.

Respecto al sistema de misiles de defensa, se ha preparado y puesto a disposición de las autoridades ucranianas en una base española una batería completa de defensa antiaérea y sus misiles. Este sistema de armas se encuentra en situación de plena operatividad y se ha ofrecido a Ucrania efectuar el adiestramiento en la operación y mantenimiento del mismo.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Ya sus dije hace cuatro años...


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Esto no le debe de gustar nada a Zelenski

*Rusia dice estar dispuesta a que el OIEA deje un equipo permanente en la central de Zaporiyia*


----------



## capitán almeida (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En serio, no sé a qué venís aquí.



A cobrar sus centiminos que hay que hacer caja pal invierno que va tar jodío


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Decepcionante...
> 
> Hace unas semanas hubiesen estado levantando polvo en el foro durante 2-3 días, buscando videos hasta en el Averno digital de turkotxinhoh siendo masacrados e historietas de Grishin cantando derrota porque no le dan paguita.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que reconocer que ha sido una cagada inmensa. Unas perdidas humanas y materiales muy grandes... ¿a cambio de qué? ¿Para tomar dos pueblinos que quizá tengan que abandonar porque serían posiciones demasiado expuestas? Idea de Zelendi, que quería algo mediático para que le den más dinero a él y los suyos.

No me extraña que algunos estén escondidos. Bueno, ciertos twitteros no, porque tienen que ganarse el pan y publicarán lo que sea, que les pagan para eso.


----------



## carlosito (31 Ago 2022)

El panorama de la ofensiva de Ucrania se ha caracterizado por un relativo silencio por parte los dirigentes de este país y la parte rusa mencionando un alto costo en perdidas materiales y humanas. Es sencillo suponer que se trata de una situación desesperada teniendo en cuenta las bajas constantes y elevadas junto a un resquebrajamiento moral y anímico que acompaña la defensa del frente. La necesidad de proveerse de armas es vital para el sostenimiento del actual gobierno.

Ya en los anteriores mensajes había escrito de posibles escenarios de la ofensiva. Sorprende un poco que en el área de posad prokovskoye se lograran tomar unas localidades que es la queda en la zona en medio de Kherson Nikolaev. Más al norte se tomó lozovoye y sukhoi stavok . De resto no se han observado avances y las fuerzas rusas han conservado en las restantes dos de las cuatro zonas de la ofensiva sus posiciones.

Aparte de una falta de apoyo aereo en donde los equipos en este punto se han visto mermados. Se encuentra la clásica inferioridad en artillería. Era muy previsible que no iba a funcionar una ofensiva que se ejecutó de manera absurda. Lo peor fue no tomar medidas frente a la aviación rusa y tener contramedidas de guerra electrónica.

Lo curioso es que realizaron el ataque en una zona donde predije que era posible un ataque semanas antes y cual fue desbaratada por la artillería y aviación rusa. Puede darse la posibilidad de que se deseara avanzar en terreno vacío sin valor estratégico para ponerlo como una victoria en el ámbito mediático. En realidad es casi imposible sacar provecho a resultados tan escasos.

Ahora seguirá otoño. Pese a esto el ejército Ucraniano no ha sido definitivamente derrotado.y las fuerzas rusas aún necesitan mayor número de combatientes. Hay un equilibrio que prolonga una desagradable inercia. El conflicto seguirá por desgracia y más muertes sucederán siendo que estamos al borde de un cataclismo sin darnos cuenta de esto en la mayoría de nosotros.


----------



## pemebe (31 Ago 2022)

Gerhard Schröder, el valedor de Putin en Europa: «¿Por qué debería disculparme?»


Desde que dejó de ser canciller en 2005, Gerhard Schröder trabaja para la industria gasista y petrolera rusa y hoy, tras la invasión de Ucrania, sigue considerando a Putin su amigo personal. El socialdemócrata tiene una visión 'privilegiada' de la actual crisis energética y la guerra en Ucrania...



www.abc.es





*Muy buena entrevista con el entrevistador metiendo el dedo y ex-canciller respondiendo con lógica.*
_*No creáis que es del ABC. Es de STERN, una revista alemana, aunque la han publicado en el XLsemanal último.*_
*En negrita las respuestas*

GERHARD SCHRÖDER
EXCANCILLER ALEMÁN Y ALTO CARGO DE NORD-STREAM
«¿De verdad serviría de algo distanciarme en lo personal de Putin?»

Desde que dejó de ser canciller en 2005, Gerhard Schröder trabaja para la industria gasista y petrolera rusa y hoy, tras la invasión de Ucrania, sigue considerando a Putin su amigo personal. El socialdemócrata tiene una visión 'privilegiada' de la actual crisis energética y la guerra en Ucrania y, ante las duras críticas que recibe, también una secreta esperanza: «Quizá pueda volver a ser útil». Hablamos con él.

POR NIKOLAUS BLOME Y GREGOR PETER SCHMITZ

Schröder está de excelente humor, solo tiene un problema: ¿qué puede ofrecernos para cenar? ¿Sashimi quizá? Al final resultará que el restaurante japonés preferido de Schröder está cerrado, pero unas pizzas son una buena opción. El personal de seguridad se encarga de pedirlas.

En mayo, el Parlamento alemán le retiró algunos de sus privilegios como excanciller, como los gastos de su oficina, 419.000 euros el año pasado. Schröder ha presentado una demanda contra esa decisión. El SPD, el partido socialdemócrata al que pertenece, también lo ha invitado a irse. Pero, hasta ahora, lo único que ha dejado es el consejo de administración del consorcio petrolero ruso Rosneft, que presidía, con un sueldo oficial de 600.000 euros al año. También ha rechazado un puesto similar en Gazprom, la empresa gasista rusa, pero sigue en el consejo de Nord Stream AG.

Puertas giratorias. Como canciller, Schröder trató a Putin de aliado y amigo. La alianza más relevante fue la del gasoducto germano-ruso Nord Stream, construido en 2005, poco antes de perder ante Merkel. Y, como 'puerta giratoria' sin precedentes, Schröder se convirtió ese mismo año en presidente de la Junta de Accionistas de Nord Stream. En 2017 añadió la presidencia del consejo de la petrolera rusa Rosneft.
El excanciller tiene un regalo para sus invitados: una taza con su perfil. Guarda un montón de ellas en el sótano. Cuenta que cuando el SPD las retiró de la tienda del partido, su mujer las compró todas. A pesar de todo, seguirá votando al SPD lo que le queda de vida, asegura Schröder con una sonrisa.

XLSemanal. Ha estado usted de visita en Moscú. Cuando un periodista lo descubrió allí, le dijo que estaba de vacaciones. ¿Iba en serio?

Gerhard Schröder. *Por la forma en la que lo dije, hasta un periodista tendría que saber que era broma. Estaba en Moscú interesándome por la política energética.*

XL. ¿En su condición de presidente del comité de accionistas de Nord Stream?

G.S. *En realidad, las sanciones no afectan al gasoducto Nord Stream 1, y nuestra empresa tampoco tiene ninguna relación con la polémica de las turbinas y el suministro de gas a Alemania, solo somos proveedor de servicios de Gazprom. Pese a ello, quería informarme personalmente sobre el estado de la cuestión. En resumen, las turbinas que hacen falta para introducir el gas en la tubería son de Siemens y hay que someterlas a revisión periódicamente. La turbina de la que tanto se está hablando, la que se revisó en Canadá, Siemens la ha llevado a su planta en Mülheim. No entiendo por qué está en Alemania y no en Rusia. *

XL. Si nos pudiera explicar el tema de las turbinas con más detalle…

G.S. *Con mucho gusto. Para que el gasoducto funcione a pleno rendimiento hacen falta cinco turbinas. Una de ellas tiene que estar siempre en reserva por si ocurriera algo. La turbina número dos se encuentra en Mülheim. La número tres está averiada y hay que arreglarla. La número cuatro hubo que pararla para comprobaciones rutinarias. La turbina número cinco está operativa y bombea 30 millones de metros cúbicos de gas al día. Esa es la causa de que el gasoducto solo esté transportando el 20 por ciento de la cantidad habitual. Si la turbina número dos estuviera disponible, serían 60 millones. Tal y como yo lo veo, la responsabilidad última recae en Siemens.*


XL. Me temo que a nosotros los aspectos técnicos nos los han contado de otra manera. Lo que muchos creen es que el presidente ruso ha cerrado el grifo del gas para presionar a Alemania.

G.S. *Como es natural, planteé esa cuestión durante mi visita a Moscú. Y la respuesta fue clara: no hay ninguna indicación por parte del Kremlin para reducir el flujo de gas. Estamos ante un problema puramente técnico y burocrático, de las dos partes, por mucho que una de ellas le esté cargando toda la culpa a la otra.*

XL. ¿Con quién habló en Moscú?

G.S. *Con el responsable de la industria energética del país.*

XL. Ese señor podría llevar a Alemania a una situación muy complicada… 

G.S. *Debemos ser conscientes del escenario que podríamos tener en Alemania dentro de poco. Porque no va a ser solo cuestión de ducharse menos, como dice el ministro de Economía. Toda persona razonable está intentando ahorrar gas. Yo también. Por cierto, mi gas no viene directamente del Kremlin. Y lo pago al precio normal.*

XL. En su opinión, ¿qué podría hacer el Gobierno alemán?

G.S. *La solución más sencilla sería poner en marcha el gasoducto Nord Stream 2. Está terminado y listo para entrar en servicio. Si al final las cosas acaban poniéndose realmente difíciles, tenemos ese gasoducto ahí, recordémoslo, y con los dos Nord Stream en activo ni la industria ni los hogares alemanes tendrían problemas de suministro.*

XL. El Gobierno descartó categóricamente la puesta en marcha del Nord Stream 2 cuando se produjo la invasión rusa de Ucrania. 

G.S. *Si no se quiere usar el Nord Stream 2, habrá que atenerse a las consecuencias. Y serán enormes aquí, en Alemania. Todos los que utilizan gas en sus casas lo van a notar.*

XL. ¿Por la subida de las facturas? 

G.S. *Así es. Para todas esas personas obligadas a mirar el céntimo va a ser muy duro. Y los alemanes se preguntarán: ¿por qué estamos renunciando al gas de Nord Stream 2? Hay un principio económico muy claro: cuando se reduce la oferta, los precios suben.*

XL. Suena a chantaje, ¿no le parece? Y la situación es preocupante. Hay quien vaticina revueltas populares si hay escasez de gas. 

G.S. *Revueltas populares, ¡qué tontería! Los alemanes no son así. Pero sí que podríamos entrar en una dimensión nueva de la lucha por el reparto de la riqueza. Si llegamos a ese punto, no me gustaría estar en la piel de los responsables.*

XL. La Comisión Europea ha propuesto que otros países de la Unión reduzcan su consumo de gas para ayudar a Alemania.

G.S. *En fin, muchos dicen lo mismo que nosotros les dijimos a los países del sur durante la crisis del euro: habéis vivido por encima de vuestras posibilidades. En mis tiempos de canciller, Alemania solo dependía del gas ruso en un 35 por ciento. Al final de la era Merkel, nuestra dependencia era mucho mayor.*

XL. ¿Por eso Alemania tiene una responsabilidad especial a la hora de contribuir a ponerle fin a la guerra?

G.S. *Por supuesto que Alemania tiene una responsabilidad especial, junto con Francia. Y no se está haciendo lo suficiente, esa es mi impresión. Porque si hay algo claro es que hay que hablar. No pretendo quitarle el trabajo de mediador a nadie del Gobierno, pero ¿por qué tendría que dejar de mantener unas conversaciones que las leyes permiten y que no me ponen en dificultades ni a mí ni a nadie de mi familia?*

XL. ¿Con eso quiere decir que en Moscú volvió a reunirse con Vladímir Putin?

G.S. *Sí.*

XL. ¿Y cuál es su conclusión?

G.S. *La buena noticia es que el Kremlin quiere una solución negociada. Este enfoque ya se ha puesto en práctica, por ejemplo, con las conversaciones que tuvieron lugar en Estambul en marzo. La mediación turca fue de gran ayuda.*

XL. Putin podría poner fin a la guerra en cuanto quisiera. Porque estará de acuerdo en que Rusia ha invadido Ucrania, ¿no?

G.S.* En mi opinión, esta guerra es un error del Gobierno ruso. Lo he dicho en público y en privado. Pero no por ello tengo que hacerme constantemente el indignado, ese papel se lo dejo a otros.*

XL. ¿Y en segundo lugar?

G.S.* La pertenencia de Ucrania a la OTAN. ¿Y quiénes la impidieron durante la cumbre de la Alianza de 2008, afortunadamente? Pues Angela Merkel y su ministro de Exteriores. Fue una decisión inteligente, y el propio señor Zelenski ha dicho que hay alternativas a la entrada de su país en la OTAN, por ejemplo, una neutralidad armada, como la de Austria. Lo del Dombás ya es más complicado. Según los Acuerdos de Minsk, el Dombás debe seguir integrado en Ucrania, pero al mismo tiempo se le reconocen amplios derechos a la minoría rusa. Los ucranianos no han cumplido, incluso han abolido el bilingüismo en la región. Va a haber que buscar una solución en la línea del modelo cantonal suizo.*

XL. ¿Un 'error'? También se podría definir de otra manera…

G.S. *Es posible, pero ¿de qué serviría? Si se analizan los problemas verdaderamente relevantes, se ve que tienen solución. En primer lugar, Crimea. La idea de que el presidente Zelenski pueda reconquistarla militarmente carece de sentido. Salvo por la minoría tártara, la región es rusa. El líder soviético Nikita Jrushchov decidió entregársela a Ucrania, por aquel entonces parte de la URSS. Lo hizo pensando que la Unión Soviética duraría tanto como la Iglesia católica, lo que por suerte no fue así. Es una cuestión que podría resolverse con tiempo, quizá no en los 99 años del caso de Hong Kong, pero sí de cara a la próxima generación.*

XL. La duda es si de verdad Putin quiere la paz. 

G.S. *Lo que acabo de esbozarles sería una salida factible al conflicto. Pero no está en la mano de una persona particular, por mucho que esa persona tenga la posibilidad de compartir algunas ideas con actores implicados en el proceso. Por eso, me pareció tan positivo que el presidente turco intentara mediar. Pero sin el 'sí' de Washington no vamos a ningún sitio.*

XL. ¿Putin aceptaría volver a la «línea de contacto» previa al inicio de la guerra?

G.S. *Ya se verá. Pero la pregunta es otra: ¿hay una voluntad real de resolver el conflicto? Si es así, debe haber concesiones por ambas partes.*

XL. ¿Negociar la paz saltándose a los ucranianos? Sin duda, eso sería del agrado de Putin, por fin podría volver a tratar con Estados Unidos de tú a tú.

G.S. *Sin la participación de los ucranianos no saldrá adelante, eso es obvio. Pero una cosa está clara: tampoco habrá una solución negociada sin el respaldo de los norteamericanos.*

XL. Insistimos: Putin podría poner fin a la guerra en cuanto quisiera. 

G.S. *Desde mi punto de vista, este conflicto es parte de un enfrentamiento geopolítico mayor. Pero creo que Occidente, si es que se puede seguir hablando de un Occidente, también está cometiendo un error grave apoyándose demasiado en Estados Unidos.*

XL. ¿En quién si no?

G.S. *Los norteamericanos tienen muchas dudas sobre si siguen siendo la única potencia mundial. Y, cuando una potencia de este tipo se siente insegura de puertas adentro, acaban surgiendo problemas de política exterior. En realidad, Estados Unidos está embarcado en una competición con China por la hegemonía global. Con China, no con Rusia, que no es rival en el plano económico.*

XL. Los más críticos se burlan de Rusia diciendo que en el fondo solo es una gasolinera con armas nucleares.

G.S. *Al despreciar a Rusia, lo que se hace es empujarla hacia China. ¿Qué están haciendo los rusos con su petróleo y su gas? Pues mandárselo a los chinos. Pekín está actuando en este conflicto de una forma extraordinariamente racional. Los europeos, por su parte, corren el riesgo de renunciar a su autonomía si se echan en brazos de Estados Unidos.*

XL. ¿No cree que la actual disputa en torno al gas pueda acentuar la división en Europa?

G.S. *No, en realidad no. La Unión Europea no está en peligro. El riesgo lo veo más bien en la posibilidad de que unos miedos históricos comprensibles adquieran una relevancia nueva, como está ocurriendo en Polonia.*

XL. Volvamos a Ucrania. ¿Cree que el presidente ruso ya se ha dado cuenta del error que ha cometido?

G.S.* Mi impresión es que en Rusia hay un miedo real, alimentado por la historia, a verse cercada. Por desgracia, en parte son temores justificados.*

XL. Pero precisamente en ese punto, el del supuesto cerco, el resultado de la guerra está siendo muy negativo para Rusia. La incorporación de Finlandia y Suecia a la Alianza... 

G.S. *Me parece perfecto que Suecia y Finlandia se conviertan en miembros de la OTAN. Me ha sorprendido, eso sí, pero es un paso positivo. No va en contra de nadie, tampoco de Rusia.*

XL. ¿Por qué no se distancia usted más claramente de su amigo Putin? Hay acusaciones fundadas de crímenes de guerra...

G.S. *He condenado la guerra en multitud de ocasiones. ¿Pero distanciarse en lo personal de Putin de verdad serviría de algo?*

XL. Al menos se sabría dónde se sitúa usted desde un punto de vista moral…

G.S.* Esto ya empieza a ser de locos. Miren, soy miembro de un club de golf aquí en Hannover, y parece ser que un socio se ha quejado porque no le gusta tener que verme por las instalaciones... Aunque también me llegan muchas cartas en las que me dicen: es bueno que haya alguien que mantenga abiertos canales de diálogo con Rusia.*

XL. Pero seguro que todo esto le duele. Es excanciller de Alemania. Podría disfrutar de un legado bastante exitoso. ¿Por qué no quiere cambiar la situación distanciándose de Putin?

G.S. *¿Tengo que dejarme arrastrar, cambiar de postura cada vez que me critican? No, yo no soy de esos. He tomado decisiones y las mantengo. Y lo he dicho con toda claridad: quizá pueda volver a ser útil. ¿Por qué tendría que disculparme?*

XL. La periodista británica Catherine Belton, una de las mayores expertas mundiales en la política rusa, ha afirmado que el Kremlin lo tiene a usted en sus manos. ¿Le asusta el aparato de poder ruso?

G.S. *No conozco a esa señora. ¿Qué ha dicho, que tengo miedo de Vladímir Putin? Es absurdo. ¿Qué medidas tomadas por los rusos deberían asustarme?*

XL. Hay informaciones que apuntan claramente a asesinatos cometidos por encargo de Rusia, también en Occidente…

G.S. *Vamos, no creerán en serio que debería tener miedo…*

XL. ¿La amenaza de sanciones afectará a su actividad económica? 

G.S. *No lo sé. Mis únicas cuentas bancarias las tengo aquí, en una caja de ahorros de Hannover, y mis finanzas no son nada complejas...*

XL. Ha renunciado a la presidencia del consejo de administración del consorcio energético ruso Rosneft y no ha aceptado el lucrativo puesto que le ofrecía Gazprom. 

G.S. *Así es. Quería proteger a mi familia. Es imposible saber hasta dónde están dispuestos a llegar algunos en su afán sancionador.*


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Esta es la segunda parte de la astusiah de los HIMARS de carton...

Amagas con 100 contraofensivas con millón o millón y medio de soldados sobre Kherson, a la numero 101 los turkotxinoh ya están confiados, bajan la guardia y *Elensky toma el solo Kherson a caballo, como Kevin Costner en las escenas iniciales de "Bailando con lobos".

Aquí, las imagines: *Elensky entrando en Kherson a caballo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que hay que reconocer que ha sido una cagada inmensa. Unas perdidas humanas y materiales muy grandes... ¿a cambio de qué? ¿Para tomar dos pueblinos que quizá tengan que abandonar porque serían posiciones demasiado expuestas? Idea de Zelendi, que quería algo mediático para que le den más dinero a él y los suyos.
> 
> No me extraña que algunos estén escondidos. Bueno, ciertos twitteros no, porque tienen que ganarse el pan y publicarán lo que sea, que les pagan para eso.



Bro, tu te crees que a los HDLGP de los forotaneros las perdidas humanas y materiales UCRANIANAS les importan remotamente? Como ya dije hace varias semanas, para ellos el triunfo esta en que los rusos pierdan 1 tio mas o 1 tanque mas. Si caen 40 millones de ucranianos, pero caen 40 millones y 1 ruso, eso es victoria.

Eso en mi esquema de las cosas se llama ser un HDLGP sin un ápice de humanidad. Eso es lo que tenemos aquí todos los días de la semana. Ahora se esconden no porque los ucranianos hayan probablemente perdido a 2000 tíos haciendo el canelo a campo abierto ante una fuerza superior en artillería y aviación, sino porque no encuentran ni remotamente nada que les haga pensar que los rusos hayan podido perder al menos 1400-1500. Con eso ya andarían sacando algo de pecho.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Evidencias hay de sobra, incluyendo esas fotos y videos pidiendo donantes en Odessa y Nikolaev.

Lo vuelvo a decir, ¿a qué venís aquí?


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Si esto es de cajón, joder... No hace falta ser Julio Cesar.

Inferioridad artillera + nulo apoyo aéreo en la practica + estepa a pelo = machacada

Que son humanos a pie o montados en carros cruzando una zona en la que hay protección 0 y que esta totalmente identificada por la artillería (no digamos la aviación). Los de los drones, probablemente capturando objetivos mientras comían un bocadillo, de lo sencillo de la tarea...


----------



## McNulty (31 Ago 2022)

No sé si será fake, pero he leído por ahí que esta última ofensiva fracasada en Kherson, ha sido por cabezonería del propio zelensky. Que muchos mandos ukros estaban radicalmente en contra de la misma.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La poca verguenza es de los putos asesinos rusos y de los que los defendeis....nos ha joio el arriondas.



La culpa la tenéis todos los mamapollas usanas.

Si Europa diera la espalda al amo yanki, dejando de apoyar al drogadicto payaso, la guerra ya habría acabado


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Ese discursito infantiloide no cuela. Se siente.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Ago 2022)

En parte off topic y en parte no. Una charla interesante de Daniele Ganser, historiador suizo, autor de "_Los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN_", entre otras publicaciones.

*2018*

Con subtítulos en castellano.

*Por que hay guerras en el mundo? - Daniele Ganser en español*


Spoiler







Sobre los motivos de la guerra de Siria.

*2016*

Con subtítulos en italiano.

*Daniele Ganser: Le vere cause della guerra in Siria*


Spoiler







Aquí una entrevista interesante a Ganser.

*2015*

Con subtítulos en francés.

*Daniele Ganser / Raw interview / avril 2015 / français*


Spoiler






```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2bvy8A1jGM
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq6npyf_da0
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WsVJGnTg6k
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBphdzCCn8w
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWf5wDgzfsI
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg4l3K8401A
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOApn1WkXhg
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UyOsBGlfw8
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVr6bnh0A_E
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg4jvihcRu8
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fib9HUTqkXg
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hoX_5mWyU4
```


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si será fake, pero he leído por ahí que esta última ofensiva fracasada en Kherson, ha sido por cabezonería del propio zelensky. Que muchos mandos ukros estaban radicalmente en contra de la misma.



Al más puro estilo hitleriano.

Ofensivas a la desesperada, para ganar algo de terreno (que se pierde rápidamente) a costa de acabar de despedazar lo que queda de tus propias tropas





__





El último ataque de Hitler: la ofensiva de las Ardenas | La Casa de Ana Frank







www.annefrank.org


----------



## Epicii (31 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé si será fake, pero he leído por ahí que esta última ofensiva fracasada en Kherson, ha sido por cabezonería del propio zelensky. Que muchos mandos ukros estaban radicalmente en contra de la misma.



Si algun politico europeo tuviera cabeza, llamaria y organizaria a esos altos mandos ucranianos para terminar con Zelensky...
Cargarle el muerto a Rusia, y terminar la guerra y la crisis economica...
Pero no quedan politicos en Europa, puros administradores q reciben sobres de la Otan
Y a EEUU esta guerra lo beneficia en su disputa global con China.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Noto un sútil cambio en el discurso de la massmierda respecto a la guerra ...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Al más puro estilo hitleriano.
> 
> Ofensivas a la desesperada, para ganar algo de terreno (que se pierde rápidamente) a costa de acabar de despedazar lo que queda de tus propias tropas
> 
> ...



Ucrania está atacando con todo lo que tiene y apenas está consiguiendo nada. Rusia está muy bien asentada en el Este y el Sur y es una autentica trituradora.

Es una contraofensiva suicida en la que Ucrania se va a quedar sin lo poco que le queda de tropa.

A mi modo de ver Rusia tiene los mejores estrategas militares del mundo.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por medio de Glen Diesen:
> 
> En este artículo de Fiona Hill en Foreign Affairs, confirma:
> 
> ...



Si está claro, al mes de comenzar la guerra, en Turquía, se avanzó bastante en la negociación, y de repente se pararon las conversaciones y no se volvieron a reunir desde entonces. 

Órdenes del viejo senil sobaniñas


----------



## McNulty (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si algun politico europeo tuviera cabeza, llamaria y organizaria a esos altos mandos ucranianos para terminar con Zelensky...
> Cargarle el muerto a Rusia, y terminar la guerra y la crisis economica...
> Pero no quedan politicos en Europa, puros administradores q reciben sobres de la Otan
> Y a EEUU esta guerra lo beneficia en su disputa global con China.



Ya no pueden hacer eso, han engordado demasiado su fama de luchador por la libejtá en occidente, es un mártir pacodemierda. Yo creo que le terminarán retirando de la escena y pondrán a otra marioneta (que no se drogue) para que negocie con los rusos en otro tono.


----------



## Epicii (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Noto un sútil cambio en el discurso de la massmierda respecto a la guerra ...



El agua le esta llegando al cuello a los europeos...todos lo notan...
Esta guerra se decide en las legislativas de EEUU. 
Si el trumpismo arrasa, Zelensky tiene las semanas contadas...y la guerra puede terminar antes de la primavera 2023


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ya no pueden hacer eso, han engordado demasiado su fama de luchador por la libejtá en occidente, es un mártir pacodemierda. Yo creo que le terminarán retirando de la escena y pondrán a otra marioneta (que no se drogue) para que negocie con los rusos en otro tono.



El mismo Mosad le protege lo liquidará cuando no sea útil, y si no tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El agua le esta llegando al cuello a los europeos...todos lo notan...
> Esta guerra se decide en las legislativas de EEUU. Y el trumpismo arrasa, Zelensky tiene las semanas contadas...y la guerra puede terminar antes de la primavera 2023



Un Euribor de un 2% unido a una hiperinflación y elevación brutal del precio de la luz y el gas va a llevar a muchos a pasarlas puttíssimas.
@Puttasso


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El agua le esta llegando al cuello a los europeos...todos lo notan...
> Esta guerra se decide en las legislativas de EEUU.
> Si el trumpismo arrasa, Zelensky tiene las semanas contadas...y la guerra puede terminar antes de la primavera 2023



A ver también quien sustituye a BoJo, si es el paki o la charo chiflada.

Aunque estos harán lo que les órdenes el primo de zumosol


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El mismo Mosad le protege lo liquidará cuando no sea útil, y si no tiempo al tiempo.



No creo que lo liquiden, le invitaran amablemente (algún autogolpe) a que se mude a Panamá a disfrutar de las ganancias por los servicios prestados.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> A ver también quien sustituye a BoJo, si es el paki o la charo chiflada.
> 
> Aunque estos harán lo que les órdenes el primo de zumosol



Al indio no lo noto en modo terminator, pero como gane la charo, vamos a pedir la vuelta de BoJo como si fuese Churchill  esa mujer esta intentando suplir su incompetencia a base de ir de guerrera y eso siempre suele ser mal asunto.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Eres un ejemplo palmario de lo que dije en otro mensaje. En el fondo me dais la razón.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Ahora alguno soltara eso de quejque Jim-Bo flodea hilos que son obrah de arteh de la geoestratégica y las relaciones internacionales... 

Aquí hay gente que piensa que están pasando de ver obras (por la mañana) a defender su tesis doctoral (por la tarde, en BRBJ), sin solución de continuidad.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Me ha hecho gracia la parte remarcada. La cola no te la saltas seas quien seas, todos iguales a la hora de esperar la entrada a la región.


"La misión del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIE), que *ha partido esta mañana desde Kiev* hacia la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, se encuentra *esperando en una cola de coches* para ingresar en el territorio administrado por Moscú.

Según el gobernador de la región de Zaporiyia nombrado por Moscú, *Yevhen Balitski*, hay aproximadamente *200 coches en las carreteras de salida *del territorio hacia Kiev, *por lo que la misión del OIEA "tendrá que esperar como todos los demás"*, según ha recogido la agencia de noticias TASS."


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

No, la guerra la ha creado Biden padre, Biden hijo y sus hamijos/as/es pederastas, satanicos y drogadictos, queriendo expoliar el gas de Ucrania a EEUU y montar laboratorios de guerra biológica en la misma frontera con Rusia.

Todo sonaría muy paranoico de no ser porque en 2014 hubo un golpe de estado en Ucrania por parte de un partido pseudonazi financiado y controlado por la CIA y completamente rusofobo. Y estos tarados tendrían bajo su poder armamento nuclear y biologico que poder emplear contra Rusia en un momento dado, pero mientras iban calentando masacrando y violando a sus propios compatriotas por ser prorrusos.

Es tan fácil como eso.


----------



## frangelico (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El mismo Mosad le protege lo liquidará cuando no sea útil, y si no tiempo al tiempo.



Va a terminar así


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (31 Ago 2022)

¿ Algún link a esas fotos (o videos)que comentas?.

Importante poder verificar todo lo posible, venga de un lado o del otro.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Lo siento y pido perdón (me pongo en modo Sanna Marin)...

Después de 6 meses de guerra en Ucrania, pienso "Ucrania" y solo me viene a la cabeza una cosa: tetas     ya digo, pido perdón por lo inapropiado de mis asociaciones mentales.

Esto ya no hay dios que lo aguante en plan full time...


----------



## Snowball (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El agua le esta llegando al cuello a los europeos...todos lo notan...
> Esta guerra se decide en las legislativas de EEUU.
> Si el trumpismo arrasa, Zelensky tiene las semanas contadas...y la guerra puede terminar antes de la primavera 2023



De hecho, esta ofensiva venía marcada por dicha agenda política


----------



## SadButTrue (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Noto un sútil cambio en el discurso de la massmierda respecto a la guerra ...





Es lo que tiene ver que se acerca el invierno y Rusia cortando el gas


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> DEP
> HAY QUE COLGAR A LOS RESPONSABLES DE ESTO
> 
> 
> ...











Slavyangrad STANDS WITH #SERBIA


Intelligence Briefings, Strategy and Analysis, Expert Community Slavyangrad.org Nuestra Ira No Tiene Limites There is No Limit to Our Anger V. M. Molotov




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

A *Elensky lo van a proteger los británicos y los americanos.

Los americanos se pueden permitir el lujo de dejar a los afganos con el culo al aire, porque no nos hemos (edito: no nos HAN) conectado emocionalmente a esa gente, no son "blancoh". *Elensky ya es uno mas de la familia en los hogares europeos. Es "nuestro" héroe

Lo retiraran al chalet en Miami y quizás dentro de 10 años los rusos consigan que acabe de pasto para cocodrilos en aquella zona, pero a corto plazo no me empezaría a hacer una paja pensando en *Elensky eliminado por ningún servicio secreto "occidental" porque se os acabaría por romper la muñeca con tanto trabajo...

Padres con pasaporte jew, coneja y larvas con pasaporte briti, Vlodko va a disfrutar de sus 850 millones de napos durante una temporada larga. Read my lips...


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector de Andriyivka a las 16.00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022*

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ampliaron su zona de control en Sukhoy Stavka y, tras ocupar Kostromka, alcanzaron las afueras del suroeste de la aldea de Bruskinskoye, por donde discurren las líneas de suministro del grupo en Davydov Brod.

Como resultado de los ataques a Sukhoy Stavka y Andreevka, las AFU perdieron al menos treinta vehículos blindados. El corredor desde el cruce del pontón sobre la estepa está sembrado de huellas de la ofensiva victoriosa. Pero las AFU lograron su objetivo: habiendo perdido personal y equipo en un ataque suicida, consiguieron pavimentar el corredor con sus cadáveres.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no abandonan sus intentos de avanzar hacia el noreste desde Lozovoye a través del trazado de Plotnitskoye y llegar a Belogorka a través de los bosques costeros. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

No, es alguien que ha sabido pararle los pies al PLAN DE FRAGMENTACION DE RUSIA que tenía planeado EEUU desde principios de los 90 aprovechando la caída de la URSS.

Todas las revueltas de Muertodehambreistán han sido financiadas por EEUU, al igual que lo de Ucrania en el Oeste del 2014, es decir una PINZA GEOPOLITICA DE MANUAL, un autentico CEPO PARA OSOS.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Algunos de mis mensajes los debería empezar con un clásico "mis contactos en el MI6"...

Hablando de contactos en el MI6, por donde anda ese pavo que escribe raro y habla siempre de una armenia que le pasa información? No entiendo ni la mitad de lo que escribe, pero es entretenido, por extravagante.


----------



## Epicii (31 Ago 2022)

Y se acerca el invierno...
r


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Este hilo, sin tetas y sin forotaneros liándola, parece un concierto de Pignoise para una agrupación de juventudes del PP...

De tan intelectuales y leídos, tenéis horchata en vez de sangre, joder. Los forotaneros son chuscos, mentirosos, muchos son subnormales, pero hay que reconocer que son rock and roll...


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Batalla de Kherson: situación en la sección Olginsky las 16.00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022*

▪ A media tarde, las AFU lograron empujar a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de las afueras del norte de Arkhangelskoye a posiciones de reserva. Ambas partes intentan ahora aprovechar el acuerdo y tomar la iniciativa.

▪ Han llegado a la red las imágenes de vídeo de los "euro-ichkerianos" que participaron en el asalto a Arkhangelskoye desde el lado de Ivanovka. Ahora una verdadera internacional europea avanza sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde la región de Dnipropetrovsk y Kryvyi Rih: chechenos europeizados junto con mercenarios de la Legión montados en vehículos blindados polacos.

Tapan agujeros y echan "carne" de las fuerzas de tero-defensa al asalto.

▪ Los contingentes militares de Olgino y Vysokopolye mantienen con éxito sus defensas por tercer día. El fuego de la artillería y la aviación están destruyendo los refuerzos del enemigo. No ha sido posible recuperar el control total de los asentamientos.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Y se acerca el invierno...
> r
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174887



¿de que es el mapa hoyga?


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

14:08h

Durante el día, el enemigo reanudó los ataques intensivos cerca del pueblo de Sukhoy Stavok y en dirección a Bruskivka. También continúan los intensos combates cerca de Vysokopolya, donde el enemigo intenta aumentar la presión sobre Olginka.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

*Putin in Casino Royale*


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

"Gazprom está comenzando a diseñar un gasoducto hacia China desde el Extremo Oriente ruso, dijo el presidente Alexey Miller.

Para el suministro a China, hay que construir un pequeño ramal (de unos 25 km) desde el gasoducto existente Sajalín - Jabárovsk - Vladivostok, que pasa por la frontera china. Se trata de un ramal de gas troncal, una estación de medición de gas y una instalación de tratamiento de gas natural; es posible que también se construyan instalaciones adicionales de tratamiento y deshidratación de gas. Interfax









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (31 Ago 2022)

Comentario: alguien me ha dicho que espera que la factura "invernal" (luz y calefacción) se multiplique por al menos 2 en relacion con la del invierno del 2021.

Norturopa, se entiende. "Alguien" no es un cuñao, es un tío que gestiona grandes instalaciones, blablablabla... Un pro de los suministros de utilidades.

El que tenga abuela con bosque del que sacar leña se va a hartar a follar este invierno. Ir a los bares cuqui con botas, pantalón de chandal, camisa a cuadros y un afilador de hachas, la clave del éxito absoluto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Batalla de Kherson: situación en la sección Olginsky las 16.00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022*
> 
> ▪ A media tarde, las AFU lograron empujar a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de las afueras del norte de Arkhangelskoye a posiciones de reserva. Ambas partes intentan ahora aprovechar el acuerdo y tomar la iniciativa.
> 
> ...



*Ucrania: ¿hay un criminal al mando de los voluntarios extranjeros? *
DW Noticias - Ihor Burdyga
Hace 21 horas 30-8-2022

_"Durante cuatro meses, los legionarios pidieron ayuda a los líderes del Estado, pero no hubo respuesta. Las infracciones continúan",_ dice Anna Myroniuk, coautora de un informe en el diario online ucraniano _The Kyiv Independent_, que publica en inglés.​​Este medio publicó recientemente una investigación sobre la "Legión Internacional", una organización voluntaria en Ucrania, fundada por iniciativa del presidente, Volodimir Zelenski.​​El artículo se refiere a parte de esta legión, que depende de la sección principal de inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, y que realiza tareas especiales en el frente, en la lucha contra la invasión rusa.​​​*Dos nombres, una persona y varias acusaciones en dos países*​Los periodistas de _The Kyiv Independent_ acusan a uno de los *líderes de la Legión, un hombre de 60 años llamado Sascha Kutschinski, de abuso, violencia sexual y saqueo, entre otras cosas.* Según la investigación periodística, Kutschinski y el ciudadano polaco Piotr Kapuscinski son la misma persona. Este dato lo confirmó él mismo en entrevista con DW. Por fuentes de acceso público, se sabe que Kapuscinski estuvo involucrado en el caso judicial contra la *"Banda Pruszkow"*, una de las organizaciones criminales más grandes de Polonia.​​*En la década del 2000, las autoridades polacas acusaron a Kapuscinski de 71 delitos, incluidos fraude y secuestro.* Sin embargo, en 2009, la investigación se paralizó, el acusado pasó a ser testigo clave y ayudó a condenar a nueve miembros de la banda, según la prensa local. Más tarde, Kapuscinski fue sospechoso de otros delitos, por lo que perdió su condición de testigo clave, informó el periódico _Rzeczpospolita_ en 2020, citando a la fiscalía polaca: algunas de las declaraciones de Kapuscinski no habían podido confirmarse; durante años habría "entremezclado verdad y ficción".​

*En la "Legión Internacional" hay extranjeros luchando a favor de Ucrania, contra la invasión rusa. Periodistas ucranianos denuncian que a estos voluntarios los comanda un criminal polaco. DW logró contactar con él.*​Para entonces, *Kapuscinski vivía ya en Ucrania desde hacía algunos años. Desde noviembre de 2017, un tribunal de Varsovia exige su extradición a Polonia, donde fue condenado a tres años de prisión.*​​Sin embargo, la Justicia en Halych, Ucrania, prefirió seguir con su propio proceso, en el que *Kapuscinski estaba acusado, también desde 2017, de robo y violencia sexual.* En 2021, la Policía ucraniana lo arrestó tras hallar una pistola en su automóvil, pero luego lo puso en libertad bajo fianza. En mayo de 2022, el tribunal de Halych paralizó la investigación. El fiscal Ihor Tyushko confirmó a DW que se debía al servicio de Kapuscinski en el Ejército ucraniano.​​​*Un "coronel" polaco, "violencia, saqueos y misiones sin preparación"*​*Kapuscinski también acosó sexualmente a médicas militares cuando era comandante del Ejército ucraniano*, informan las fuentes de _The Kyiv Independent_. Además, a principios de junio, obligó a voluntarios extranjeros a saquear un centro comercial en Donbás. Los legionarios también fueron enviados a misiones sin estar bien preparados y equipados.​​"Llamamos a Piotr Kapuscinski y le explicamos de qué lo acusaban los legionarios y le preguntamos si era cierto", explica la periodista Myroniuk. "Dijo que debíamos remitir las preguntas a la oficina del fiscal, que no tenía tiempo para hablar con nosotros, y luego colgó".​​DW se puso en contacto con Kapuscinski a través de su abogado, Petro Shkwarka, quien lo defendió en Halych. En una llamada telefónica con DW, Kapuscinski confirmó su condición de comandante de la "Legión Internacional" y hechos de su pasado criminal: *"Trabajé para la mafia, robé, vendí cocaína", reconoció Kapuscinski. Durante muchos años, también realizó tareas encubiertas para el servicio secreto polaco.*​​"Aunque mucha gente conoce mi biografía, soy un hombre respetado en la Legión. Por eso un amigo simplemente me pegó charreteras de coronel al uniforme", explicó Kapuscinski. Y, ciertamente, las fotos que lo muestran con esta insignia no permiten sacar conclusiones sobre su rango, pues las leyes ucranianas no admiten que los extranjeros tengan un rango superior al de ujier de campo.​​​*"Los periodistas hablaron con desertores"*​Kapuscinski, sin embargo, rechazó con firmeza las acusaciones de los legionarios sobre el saqueo de bienes en un centro comercial. Aseguró a DW que tenía el permiso del propietario para llevar consigo los bienes que necesitaba su unidad. La oficina de prensa de la cadena minorista de productos electrónicos Comfy, de donde los voluntarios extranjeros obtuvieron los productos, lo confirmó a DW.​​Según la versión de Kapuscinski, los periodistas de _The Kyiv Independent "_hablaron con desertores" que abandonaron el campo de batalla cerca de Severodonetsk: "Les quité las armas y las tarjetas de identificación militar y tomaron el autobús enviado a Kiev. Fueron expulsados de la Legión. Era un grupo de colombianos. Se quejaron ante el fiscal militar". Por esa razón, él y otros oficiales militares habrían sido interrogados. Pero los investigadores no habrían comprobado ninguna infracción. La nota de _The Kyiv Independent _recoge también el testimonio de un voluntario brasileño.​​*DW consultó al Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania y a la comisionada del presidente para la Defensa Nacional, Aliona Werbyzka, sobre Piotr Kapuscinski y las denuncias en su contra. Sin embargo, hasta el momento, estas consultas han quedado sin respuesta.*​


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector de Andriyivka a las 16.00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022*
> 
> ▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ampliaron su zona de control en Sukhoy Stavka y, tras ocupar Kostromka, alcanzaron las afueras del suroeste de la aldea de Bruskinskoye, por donde discurren las líneas de suministro del grupo en Davydov Brod.
> 
> ...



Esto me parece un auto-embolsamiento ¿no?


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Lea cómo reaccionó la prensa occidental ante el fallecimiento de Gorbachov. Dime quién es tu amigo y te diré quién eres tú.

La Stampa: Su sueño de paz fue traicionado por la Rusia de Putin.

The Times: Un líder que hizo la paz con Occidente y pagó el precio.

CNN: El ex presidente de la URSS que hizo caer el Telón de Acero. Por qué Gorbachov es recordado en Occidente como un gigante y en casa como un paria.

Bild: Preparó el camino para la unidad alemana. ¡Gorby, Alemania se inclina ante ti!

Le Figaro: Más táctico que estratega, este antiguo apparatchik soñaba con un socialismo con rostro humano. Al obstinarse en reformar la Unión desafiando a sus pueblos, se alejó de las aspiraciones de los pueblos que despertó.

El País: Padre de la perestroika y una de las figuras políticas más significativas del siglo XX.

Rzeczpospolita: Mijail Gorbachov intentó reformar la URSS y la destruyó accidentalmente al abolir el comunismo. Por lo que fue amado en Occidente y odiado en Rusia.

New York Times: Gorbachov fue un negociador honesto que el mundo libre echará de menos. La historia recordará a Mijaíl Gorbachov como un gigante que llevó a su gran nación a la democracia.

Hill: Gorbachov creó una sociedad más libre y democrática en el país y puso fin a la Unión Soviética.

Politico: Gorbachov aportó un nuevo enfoque a la política exterior e interior. Introdujo los conceptos de glasnost y perestroika en la URSS, haciendo tambalearse a una sociedad estancada e intimidada.

Si lo lamen así, entonces estamos haciendo lo correcto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bombardeando Kherson, Novaya Kakhovka y la zona del puente Antonov, así como Energodar y la zona de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

En Makiivka, el bombardeo de una colonia penal local causó diversas heridas a tres reclusos. El bombardeo de colonias penales en la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk y en los territorios liberados se ha convertido en algo habitual para las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Imágenes de la ofensiva de las AFU hacia Kherson
Tanques T-72M1 polacos por delante, seguidos de BMP YPR-765 entregados por Holanda y la infantería.
Arrastrándose por los campos bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Ago 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> ¿ Algún link a esas fotos (o videos)que comentas?.
> 
> Importante poder verificar todo lo posible, venga de un lado o del otro.



Este por ejemplo que acaban de enviar, pero he visto 2 más hoy parecidos.

t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/7619


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos siguen atacando escuelas y zonas residenciales de Donetsk

En vísperas del nuevo curso escolar, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron una escuela en el distrito Petrivskyy de la ciudad. Las consecuencias del bombardeo fueron publicadas por el alcalde Oleksiy Kulemzin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto me parece un auto-embolsamiento ¿no?



me recuerda a cuando un globulo blanco (Rusia) fagocita a un virion (legionarios polacos mafiosos)


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

14:23h
*
Continúan los intensos combates en el sur: el enemigo intenta avanzar hacia Kherson*
Hasta tres batallones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con vehículos blindados intentan hoy un avance.
Varias decenas de tanques y BMP volvieron a la ofensiva a través de los campos y fueron recibidos con un intenso fuego de la artillería aérea y de la infantería, corregido desde los vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
Nuestras fuerzas informan desde el terreno de un duro ataque del enemigo en varias zonas. Ahora continúa la trituración de los equipos y la mano de obra de las AFU. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Las maniobras Vostok 2022 en el este de los asiáticos comienzan…se preparan para otro posible frente de guerra…








Major multinational military drills kick off in Russia


The Vostok 2022 international military exercises have been launched in Russia’s Far East




www.rt.com


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los países de la UE no lograron ponerse de acuerdo sobre la prohibición de visados para los rusos, ya que muchos se opusieron: el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro Szijjártó









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны
 

Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Conmoción en Ucrania: el diputado nazi Vyatrovych trató de salir aterrorizado de la sala de la Rada durante un ataque aéreo.

Gritó para que le abrieran la puerta, tiró del picaporte y llamó. Aun así, consiguió abrirlo y salió rápidamente del vestíbulo.

"Los demonios lo habían atrapado", comentó el camarógrafo entre bambalinas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Eres demasiado divertido, tus paridas me ponen caliente. 
1. Ucranianos, dos palabras, 3 mentiras.
2. Putin no es Stalin, pero por ahora vale para salir de paso.
3. Me cago en la puta libertad.
4. La UE es una pandilla de pedófilos castrados y la OTAN los caniches de USA
5. Que eras maricón, apesta a leguas.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Parte de los misiles HIMARS de hasta 300 km de alcance ya han sido entregados a Ucrania, las fuerzas aliadas intentan destruirlos - Jefe de la DNR*

Nuestra opinión: Con el debido respeto, seguimos teniendo nuestras dudas y pensamos que la inteligencia está equivocada. La propaganda ucraniana lleva un mes y medio distorsionando las declaraciones de los funcionarios estadounidenses, que supuestamente afirman el envío de misiles de largo alcance para HIMARS, lo que siempre ha sido refutado.
Y hasta ahora no se ha registrado el uso de estos misiles, lo que pone en duda la credibilidad de su entrega al régimen de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Una sesión informativa desde el frente:

☠ Los ataques con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas en el puesto de mando de la 10ª Brigada de las AFU han eliminado hasta 50 cazas y 9 equipos militares.
Un ataque de fuego concentrado contra el puesto de mando y el depósito de municiones de la 56ª brigada de las AFU destruyó más de 40 cazas ucranianos y 12 unidades de vehículos especializados.
✈ La aviación alcanzó: 10 puestos de mando de las AFU, así como 65 unidades de artillería, personal y equipo militar ucraniano en 153 zonas. Se destruyeron tres depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería y un lanzador de SAM Buk-M1.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 7 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, interceptados: 57 proyectiles de HIMARS, Olha y Uragan MLRS. HPP.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21955









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Ago 2022)

Batalla por Jerson: la situación en Snigirevsky a las 16.30 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022

Hace aproximadamente media hora hasta 100 efectivos de infantería y 6 tanques se lanzaron a la ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF cerca de Kiselevka en el sector Snigirevsky del frente.

Por el momento, el enemigo no tiene éxito y ya se han perdido dos tanques. Las unidades rusas están trabajando en el área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Pervomaisky.

En la carretera Nikolaev-Pervomaiskoye-Snigirevka en el pueblo de Partizanskoye, el punto de suministro de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido.

Mapa en alta resolución

#resumen #mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

#exclusivo
Importante: Nuestra inteligencia ha obtenido información y documentos que prueban las actividades militares-biológicas de Estados Unidos en Ucrania, incluso mucho antes del golpe de Estado de 2014. Personalmente, esto no me sorprende. Permítanme recordarles que a finales de 2004 y principios de 2005 tuvo lugar la Revolución Naranja en Kiev, que llevó al poder al agente del Departamento de Estado Viktor Yushchenko.

Desde el principio del conflicto en el Donbass, y con el inicio del SAT y la dirección del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, afirmamos que los estadounidenses habían instalado laboratorios de armas biológicas en Ucrania. En este punto, a Washington le preocupa que tengamos esta información con datos concretos, porque ha causado un daño significativo al programa de defensa biológica de Estados Unidos (BTRP). Hay pánico entre los expertos del Departamento de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA) y de Fort Detrick (el centro de investigación química del ejército estadounidense). Algunas investigaciones han tenido que detenerse y varios empleados valiosos han dimitido, temiendo por su seguridad. La comunidad de epidemiólogos y especialistas en enfermedades infecciosas de EE.UU. está ejerciendo una gran presión sobre las agencias de inteligencia estadounidenses para neutralizar las acciones cada vez más amenazantes de Moscú.

Según la comunidad de inteligencia, los estadounidenses, con la participación del SBU, siguen investigando actualmente los canales de filtración de estos datos y sospechan que los rusos sólo han publicado y hecho pública una pequeña parte de la información que han obtenido. Los estadounidenses manejan varias versiones, entre ellas la presencia de un "topo" en la cúpula del SBU (la reciente serie de escándalos y destituciones de alto nivel de generales de este organismo -Bakanov, Naumov, Krivoruchko y otros- puede estar relacionada con esto) y en una serie de otras organizaciones y departamentos: el Departamento Médico Militar de las AFU, el Ministerio de Sanidad ucraniano, representantes de empresas privadas que participaron en la ejecución del programa militar-biológico y personal militar que participó directamente en los experimentos.

Además, los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses han contratado a testigos de estas actividades entre los ciudadanos ucranianos. Actualmente, están siendo sacados de Ucrania mediante un plan de evacuación previamente diseñado. Además, Washington exigió a Kiev que limpiara todo rastro de actividad militar-biológica en la medida de lo posible, incluso antes de que comenzara el EWS.

Al mismo tiempo, la Casa Blanca, a través de los países socios de Rusia, intenta averiguar qué más posee Moscú y a través de qué fuentes. Al mismo tiempo, la línea de defensa con los dirigentes ucranianos ya ha sido acordada por los estadounidenses. Todos los documentos publicados por Rusia sobre este tema se considerarán falsos.

Documentos que confirman las actividades militares y biológicas de Estados Unidos en el territorio de Ucrania









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

La fragata Almirante Makarov en el muelle de Sebastopol. Uno de los atacantes de la Operación Militar Especial. Sus misiles han alcanzado decenas de objetivos militares en Ucrania.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On August 31, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the 57th Motorised Infantry Brigade of the AFU near Sukhoi Stavok with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the 10th...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 31 de agosto de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU cerca de Sukhoi Stavok;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 10ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU cerca de Druzhkovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU cerca de Karlovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Lozovoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zelenodolsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Mar'inka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Soledar;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 7 drones ucranianos cerca de Chaplinka en la región de Kherson, Novoukrainka en la región de Zaporozhye, Borshchovka, Perovomayskoye, Kapitolovka, Izyum y Kransnoye en la región de Kharkov;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 57 misiles HIMARS, Olkha y Uragan cerca de Velikiye Kopani, Berislav en la región de Kherson, el puente Antonovsky y la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Ahí te pillé, subnormal.
Hagamos cuentas.
Población de la URSS según el censo de 1939: 137 millones de habitantes.
Muertos según el imbecil de Cozumel: 60 millones.
Muertos en la Gran Guerra Patria: 27 millones.
Total de muertos entre 1937 y 1945: 87 millones.
Quedaban vivos en 1945: 50 millones.
Censo de la URSS en 1959: 205 millones.
¡Milagro, milagro!


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On August 31, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Vysokopillya area; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 31 de agosto de 2022 







Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Vysokopillya;
Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Arkhanhelske;
Las fuerzas rusas recapturaron el pueblo de Sukhyi Stavok;
Las AFU atacaron un depósito de municiones ruso en el área de Nova Kakhovka


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Vista desde el espacio de las consecuencias de los disparos de la artillería rusa contra un grupo de tanques T-72M1 y BMP-1 de las AFU cerca de Petrovka, en la región de Kherson. Anteriormente, se informó de la pérdida de seis tanques T-72M1, tres BMP-1 y un BRM-1K de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

A partir del 1 de septiembre, los niños de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya recibirán clases en ruso. Los libros de texto necesarios ya han sido entregados a los territorios liberados.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Ago 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1174942
> 
> 
> Batalla por Jerson: la situación en Snigirevsky a las 16.30 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022
> ...



Finalmente la ofensiva de Kiselevka hacia Blagodatnoye fue repelida.

La infantería que fue lanzada a la batalla por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no estaba ni familiarizada con las tácticas mas elementales del campo de batalla.

Intentaron avanzar a través de los campos en formaciones dispersas moviéndose en toda su longitud.

Como era de esperar no lograron nada.
#Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

¿Gas? ¿Quién te ha dicho que la guerra era por el gas? ¿te has enterado de algo?


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Emboscada fallida en Kherson


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2022)

Ilustro un poco con los mapas actualizados.

La zona de referencia es esta:




===

Y ampliada para ver los pueblos citados por Coco Portugal, es esta:


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

El gobierno mas progresista de la Historia enviando armas a los nazis:


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas y de la DNR siguen combatiendo en Donbás*
Las fuerzas armadas rusas y de la DNR destruyen conjuntamente las armas y el equipo militar del enemigo:
▪ un obús americano M777 de 155 mm,
▪ un tanque,
▪ tres morteros de 120 mm,
▪ 2 camiones con munición.
▪ no unas pocas docenas de nazis.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Lea cómo reaccionó la prensa occidental ante el fallecimiento de Gorbachov. Dime quién es tu amigo y te diré quién eres tú.
> 
> La Stampa: Su sueño de paz fue traicionado por la Rusia de Putin.
> 
> ...



Sólo les falta comerse su cadáver


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2022)

Claramente (y lógicamente como General de Escritorio agrego), tal como lo analizamos hace muchas páginas atrás, la intención era partir el territorio en dos, tomando el puente sobre la represa (único que no podían volar) para dejar sin suministros a las tropas rusas, embolsarlas y limpiar al menos la parte norte, mientras completaban un cerco sobre Jerson.

Digamos que han cumplido -más o menos-, *el 1% de su plan*... *falta el 99% restante* y habrán conseguido sus objetivos.


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Conmoción en Ucrania: el diputado nazi Vyatrovych trató de salir aterrorizado de la sala de la Rada durante un ataque aéreo.
> 
> Gritó para que le abrieran la puerta, tiró del picaporte y llamó. Aun así, consiguió abrirlo y salió rápidamente del vestíbulo.
> 
> ...



Me hace gracia que pongan banderitas de la UE junto a las de Ukraína. Hijos del mismo padre.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese discursito infantiloide no cuela. Se siente.



Tenéis que comprender que en un mundo normal, las opiniones siempre van a ser divergentes, las personas VAMOS A OPINAR DISTINTO SIEMPRE...
Eso, traducido a un foro público se traduce en que opinemos distinto, de eso se trata la vida en general, de no estar de acuerdo, de tener preferencias diferentes...
Es increíble que muchos no lo comprendan.....


----------



## Von Rudel (31 Ago 2022)

Uffff es que aqui, que somos unos pringadillos que no tenemos puta idea de tácticas ni estrategia militar, se estaba diciendo que los Ucranianos iban a contratacar en Kershon y liberar Crimea con los 35 batallones.


Los Rusos sabían por donde y cuando les iban a venir el ataque. Con lo que tendran una buena defensa en profundidad. 


O les sorprenden con mas hombres y material de lo esperado o van a parar sin mucho problema esta ofensiva. Me recuerda en parte a Kursk donde se sabía donde y cuando iban a atacar los Alemanes. Y sabemos el resultado de esa operación. Suena mas a un canto de sirena desesperado para animar a los de dentro y fuera que a otra cosa.


----------



## Argentium (31 Ago 2022)

A las puertas del invierno

*Francia se prepara: ya planea cortes de gas a empresas y de luz a familias durante dos horas

El Ejecutivo de Macron contempla ya la posibilidad de que haya cortes de electricidad en barrios y sectores durante periodos de hasta dos horas.*
31 agosto, 2022 15:54
Sara de Diego @Saradediego_

El Gobierno de Francia se prepara para la posibilidad de tener que organizar *"restricciones" o "cortes"* del suministro de gas ante el cierre del grifo por parte de Rusia, aunque no afectará a los consumidores particulares, algo que *no se excluye con la electricidad.*
De hecho, el Ejecutivo de Macron contempla ya la posibilidad de que haya* cortes de electricidad en barrios* y sectores durante periodos de hasta* dos horas *ya que no es posible hacer distinciones entre particulares y empresas.

La primera ministra francesa, *Élisabeth Borne,* en una entrevista emitida este martes por la noche en el canal TMC, confirmó que Gazprom ha decidido suspender totalmente el suministro de gas al operador francés Engie a partir del jueves, pero quiso dar un mensaje que se pretendía tranquilizador.

"Engie ha encontrado* otras fuentes de aprovisionamiento"* y "tiene otras fuentes de aprovisionamiento al margen del gas ruso", ha afirmado la primera ministra.

*Cortes de gas a empresas*
A continuación, señaló que su Ejecutivo se ha estado preparando para ese escenario y que "vamos a tener que preparar hipótesis en las que puede haber restricciones o cortes". Puntualizó que *"no se va a cortar el gas a las familias francesas*, sino que son nuestras empresas, las grandes consumidoras, las que podrían tener cortes".
Borne insistió en que como cree que nadie quiere que eso ocurra, "todo lo que se pueda hacer para reducir voluntariamente nuestro consumo nos preservará de tener cortes el próximo invierno".
La interrupción del suministro se produciría -precisó- si se dan una serie de coincidencias: si Rusia corta el grifo del gas, si hubiera "tensiones" en el gas natural licuado (el que llega por barco) y no se pueden cumplir los encargos y *"si hay un invierno muy frío".*
_[Órdago de Rusia a Europa: amenaza con subir el precio del gas un 43% para finales de 2022]_
*Familias: dos horas sin luz*
En el caso de la *electricidad*, la situación es diferente porque Francia tiene ahora una capacidad de producción "más baja de lo habitual" debido a que la mayor parte de las centrales nucleares están paradas (32 de 56) y eso significa que* el país va a "depender más de las importaciones".*
La presidenta de la Comisión de Regulación de la Energía (CRE), *Emmanuelle Wargon,* afirmó este miércoles que no están "demasiado inquietos" por la decisión de Gazprom sobre el aprovisionamiento de Francia, aunque puntualizó que "es sobre todo en el precio donde vamos a tener repercusiones".

La presidenta de la CRE subrayó que será necesario que tanto los particulares como las empresas apliquen medidas de sobriedad, como* evitar en lo posible el consumo de electricidad en las horas punta*, es decir, a última hora de la tarde y a primera hora de la noche.
_[Von der Leyen anuncia una "intervención de emergencia" en el mercado eléctrico por los precios disparados]_

También reconoció que en caso de interrupciones en el suministro de electricidad no se puede hacer la distinción entre empresas y consumidores particulares. De hecho, el Gobierno contempla la posibilidad de que *haya cortes de electricidad en barrios* y sectores durante periodos de hasta *dos horas.
Reservas al 91%*
La responsable de este organismo de regulación del sector indicó que las reservas actuales de gas en Francia están al 91% de su capacidad y subirán por encima del 95% incluso *hasta el 100% antes del 1 de noviembre* y el comienzo de la temporada de invierno.

Esas reservas representan alrededor del 25% del consumo de gas en Francia cada año. Wargon precisó que Francia va a seguir importando gas natural licuado (GNL) por barco y eso permitirá seguir cubriendo el consumo.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

_De esta mañana _

Ataque kamikaze ucraniano con drones al edificio administrativo de Zaporozhye Energodar









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (31 Ago 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Este por ejemplo que acaban de enviar, pero he visto 2 más hoy parecidos.
> 
> t.me/IrinaMar1004_Z/7619



Muchas gracias!


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Situación en la dirección de Soledar a las 17.00 horas del 31 de agosto⚡

▪ En el este de Bakhmut (Artemovsk), la PMC de Wagner sigue destruyendo bases, personal y equipos de las AFU con ataques de artillería.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

▪ Al sur de Soledar, las fuerzas aliadas libran combates de posición en las calles adyacentes a la fábrica KNAUF-Gypsum.

▪ Las unidades de la PMC de Wagner están luchando por la parte occidental de Kodema, encontrando una feroz resistencia de las fuerzas ucranianas.

▪ La Fuerza Aérea rusa atacó objetivos en Sporny e Ivano-Daryevka.

▪ Las fuerzas aliadas bombardearon las posiciones de las AFU en Veseloye, Berestove, Bogorodichnoye, Zakotnoye, Malaya Piskunovka, Grigorovka, Verkhnokamenskoye, Bakhmut, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Yakovlevka, Kodema, en las afueras de Gorlovka el suburbio de Zaitsevo y las cercanías de la estación de tren Mayorskaya.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que llegan momentos interesantes y lo primero que desaparece es información mínimamente fiable...

Habra que tener paciencia. Yo confio en el buen hacer del ejercito ruso como han demostrado hasta ahora

Es normal el incremento importante de mortalidad en la parte ucraniana .... ahora queda por ver si los resultados de esa sangria les compensa. El avance ruso no ha sido con esta sangría.


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

¿Pero ese total dijiste que eran 160 millones, no 60.
Igual te ha bailado alguna cifra.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (31 Ago 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Fabricar titulares en los mass media para la propaganda, que sólo hay que enviar a la muerte a 1200 captados, que valen más las propagandas que las vidas.



Hasta ahora la propaganda era una parte importante, aunque no la principal, del esfuerzo bélico. La guerra de Ucrania es la primera en que el frente principal es el de la propaganda, y todas la estrategia bélica "real" está subordinada, tanto si tiene éxito como si acaba en derrota, a la propaganda.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los agricultores belgas han bloqueado el centro de la ciudad de Hoogstraten y han intentado invadir el ayuntamiento en protesta por los planes del gobierno para reducir las emisiones de nitrógeno, que podrían provocar el cierre de muchas explotaciones.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Las reservas de petróleo de la Reserva Estratégica de Estados Unidos han caído al nivel más bajo desde 1984


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Ha llegado la hora

De poner una lista con todos los nombres de periodistas terroristas

Se la pasaremos a rusos y a chechenos de toda Europa


Buena tarde va a quedar


----------



## piru (31 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Claramente (y lógicamente como General de Escritorio agrego), tal como lo analizamos hace muchas páginas atrás, la intención era partir el territorio en dos, tomando el puente sobre la represa (único que no podían volar) para dejar sin suministros a las tropas rusas, embolsarlas y limpiar al menos la parte norte, mientras completaban un cerco sobre Jerson.
> 
> Digamos que han cumplido -más o menos-, *el 1% de su plan*... *falta el 99% restante* y habrán conseguido sus objetivos.
> 
> ...




Eso implica recorrer 50Km a pelito, por terreno llano y sin aviación.
Con qué masa de maniobra pensaban hacerlo?


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Miller dijo que, debido a las sanciones, la empresa alemana Siemens no puede realizar trabajos de mantenimiento en las unidades que soportan el Nord Stream de forma permanente.
Un claro indicio de que el actual cierre del Nord Stream hasta las 4 de la madrugada del 3 de septiembre no es el último. Al fin y al cabo, si no hay posibilidad de reparación, pueden producirse averías. Y para evitarlos, hay que cerrar la tubería, para realizar un mantenimiento preventivo.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las reservas de petróleo de la Reserva Estratégica de Estados Unidos han caído al nivel más bajo desde 1984


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso implica recorrer 50Km a pelito, por terreno llano y sin aviación.
> Con qué masa de maniobra *pensaban* hacerlo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175021




¿Pensar? Mucho pide usted.
Después de 6 meses siguen infravalorando a los rusos.
O es una distracción para seguir preparando la ofensiva en Kharkov.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se, Rick
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174616




Lo que estoy aprendiendo...además de hacer calzadas por debajo de glaciares también las hacían submarinas. La que llega a Valencia se sumerje hasta emerger por Tarragona.

Que maravilla la ingeniería romana.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

El nivel medio de llenado de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en la Unión Europea ha alcanzado el 80% - Jefe de la Comisión de la UE von der Leyen

Estas reservas durarán literalmente un par de meses de "funcionamiento autónomo", y después... será aún más interesante⌛️❄...


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A día de hoy,Rusia ha perdido más soldados que en Afganistán y Chechenia



A saber que proporción de muertos y heridos tienen las tropas rusas.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Eliminan el turismo, estupendo, pagan los europedos de a pie

Con este nuevo pacto, los rusos tendrán serias dificultades para poder acceder a tierras comunitarias. Será “más difícil y llevará más tiempo”, ha explicado Borrell.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> No, son 22:



Muy bueno el final.


----------



## Hal8995 (31 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ilustro un poco con los mapas actualizados.
> 
> La zona de referencia es esta:
> 
> ...




Joder joder....si ya se ven hasta el tamaño de los campos de labor. Estamos hablando de porcioncitas de terreno con aldeuchas.

Me dá igual quien avance...es irrisorio el territorio.

Aquí me parece q ambos bandos venden hasta la toma de una caseta de perro, la cual la trasladan y la vuelven a vender como conquista. 

Empiezo a no fiarme en un 90% de nadie.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (31 Ago 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> A mi me dan verdadera lástima esa carne de cañón. Imagino que la gran mayoría están ahí obligados, incluso alguno será pro ruso.



Lo que más pena me da es que mucha de esa infantería ucraniana podría estar luchando con el ejército ruso contra los anglos. Buena infantería y con mucho coraje pero sus dirigentes decidieron que fueran carne de cañón en el lado perdedor. Lo siento por ellos pero también tienen su parte de responsabilidad en esto. 
En la película de American History X, hay una conversación en la cárcel entre Derek (Edward Norton) y su antiguo profesor de instituto (Avery Brooks). El profe le comenta que entiende su situación porque él vivió lo mismo, culpaba a todo el mundo de sus males y no encontraba respuestas porque hacía las preguntas equivocadas; hay que hacer las preguntas correctas. Derek le pregunta "¿como cuáles? y el profe le responde "*¿Algo de lo que has hecho ha mejorado tu vida?".*
Uno es responsable de lo que decide (acción) o no decide (omisión) y esos soldados siempre pueden elegir, incluso cómo morir.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Menuda_ fauna. Si no se creen las sandeces que dicen, lo disimulan bastante bien._


Scholz califica de eficaces las sanciones contra Rusia

El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, considera que las sanciones de los Estados occidentales contra Rusia son eficaces y correctas.

Según él, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin se sorprendió de la unidad de Europa en este asunto.

"Las sanciones occidentales son eficaces y correctas. Son un medio importante para aumentar la presión sobre Rusia. Porque los costes para Moscú son significativos. Cuanto más tiempo pase, mayor será el daño para Rusia.

Para mí, la salida de Alemania (de entre los países que apoyan la política de sanciones contra Rusia) es imposible. La respuesta decidida y unida de Europa a esta guerra sorprendió a Putin. No se lo esperaba", dijo Scholz.

Reconoció que las sanciones también afectan a la economía alemana, pero destacó que se puso en marcha un programa de apoyo a las empresas que gastan grandes cantidades de energía.

Según el Canciller, la economía alemana es fuerte, y el gobierno intenta ayudar a los necesitados en todo lo que puede.

Mientras tanto... La tasa de desempleo en Alemania sigue aumentando. El número de parados aumentó en 77.101 personas en agosto, frente a las 107.355 de julio. La tasa de desempleo no ajustada subió al 5,6% en agosto, frente al 5,4% de julio...


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (31 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso implica recorrer 50Km a pelito, por terreno llano y sin aviación.
> Con qué masa de maniobra pensaban hacerlo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175021



Creo que el objetivo real es distraer tropas rusas y retrasar el avance de estas más al sur. Atacando pretenden que los rusos se desgasten antes de que vayan a por Mykolaiv. ¿El coste en vidas será elevado? ¿Qué más dará? Esta guerra no va de costes en vidas humanas. Va de agendas.


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder joder....si ya se ven hasta el tamaño de los campos de labor. Estamos hablando de porcioncitas de terreno con aldeuchas.
> 
> Me dá igual quien avance...es irrisorio el territorio.




Bueno, ya habían dicho... 400 mts de ancho por 2000 metros de fondo. A lo ancho lo cruzas corriendo (sin mucho entrenamiento) *en un minuto*... y caminando *en cinco*.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Lo que estoy aprendiendo...además de hacer calzadas por debajo de glaciares también las hacían submarinas. La que llega a Valencia se sumerje hasta emerger por Tarragona.
> 
> Que maravilla la ingeniería romana.




En Venecia también encontraron una. Construida antes de que el mar inundara la zona, obviamente.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Menuda_ fauna. Si no se creen las sandeces que dicen, lo disimulan bastante bien._
> 
> 
> Scholz califica de eficaces las sanciones contra Rusia
> ...



Son simples malos actores sobre pagados.

el problema es el público!!


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Ago 2022)

Terroristas nucelares nanci-ukrolopitecus,

"Vídeo operativo de la detención de terroristas ucranianos que preparaban atentados terroristas en Energodar y en la Central Nuclear de Zaporozhye. Junto a los terroristas se capturó un sólido arsenal."









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## El_Suave (31 Ago 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder joder....si ya se ven hasta el tamaño de los campos de labor. Estamos hablando de porcioncitas de terreno con aldeuchas.
> 
> Me dá igual quien avance...es irrisorio el territorio.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene partir de premisas erradas. Si tú crees que esta operación técnico-militar de Rusia en Ucrania va de conquistar territorios pues es tu error, no el de Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Hungría ha firmado un acuerdo con Gazprom para suministrar 5,8 millones de metros cúbicos de gas diarios adicionales a partir del 1 de septiembre, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Peter Szijjarto


----------



## dabuti (31 Ago 2022)

Jerson, Mariupol, Melitopol, SeveroDonetsk, Crimea, Donetsk...son RUSAS.

Es como cuando un equipo de fútbol pierde 6-0 (ciudades), sigue encerrado en su área y seis meses después despeja un balón inofensivo al centro del campo.

Menuda ofensiva UCRONAZI de los cojones.


----------



## Argentium (31 Ago 2022)

Los precios del petróleo se derrumban 10% en dos días, pero según el informe publicado hoy, los inventarios caen en 3,326 millones de barriles.

*Estados Unidos – Inventarios de petróleo crudo de la AI*
Actual:-3,326Mb. Previsión:-1,483Mb. Previo:-3,282Mb
Importancia: Alta
Fecha de publicación:31.08.2022 16:45hs


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

La invasión de rusa y la reacción de Ucrania muestra que las reglas del juego han cambiado y mucho en el siglo XXI. Un actor pequeño, con buenas comunicaciones y material preciso, puede parar los pies a uno grande.


----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Pues para mí fue más culpable Yeltsin que él ...


----------



## Pato Sentado (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto me parece un auto-embolsamiento ¿no?



Esto lo hicieron mucho en Siria. Dejaban a los cortacabezas avanzar así y luego los trituraban dentro


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Ha surgido una nueva confirmación del ataque al tren de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los medios de comunicación leales al régimen de Kiev han publicado los obituarios de los soldados muertos en un ataque con misiles contra un convoy del ejército en la estación de Chaplino.

Recordemos que, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en el ataque murieron 200 soldados enemigos.









Сolonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EsDeDinamita (31 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis que comprender que en un mundo normal, las opiniones siempre van a ser divergentes, las personas VAMOS A OPINAR DISTINTO SIEMPRE...
> Eso, traducido a un foro público se traduce en que opinemos distinto, de eso se trata la vida en general, de no estar de acuerdo, de tener preferencias diferentes...
> Es increíble que muchos no lo comprendan.....



Empieza por comprenderlo tú machote


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Los distritos de Kuybyshevskyi y Kirovskyi de Donetsk bajo un fuerte bombardeo nazi.

Vídeo: Reportero Rudenko

Dentro⚒Donetsk









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Tras un desgaste (ablandamiento) de las posiciones rusas, logística, munición, cuarteles... hacen una prueba de ofensiva para ver realmente cuanto daño ha hecho ese ablandamiento a los rusos. Seguirá el desgaste y se probará otra vez, y así sucesivamente hasta el desmoronamiento del frente en algún sitio.

Lo que sí demuestra es que, al menos en el norte y el sur, la iniciativa de las acciones ha cambiado de bando.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Hace cuatro años, el jefe de la República Popular de Donetsk, Aleksandr Zakharchenko, fue asesinado.*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en la sección Andriyivsky a las 18.30 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022*

Después de un bombardeo masivo de disparos, artillería de cohetes y ataques de la aviación sobre grupos mecanizados de las AFU desplegados en la orilla sur del río Ingults a través de un cruce de pontones en Andreevka, las fuerzas rusas lanzaron un contraataque.

Las fuerzas rusas contraatacaron a las acumulaciones de personal y equipo de las AFU en las afueras del norte de Sukhoy Stavka y Kostromka. Desde Bruskinskoye el enemigo es empujado hacia atrás.

Al mismo tiempo, se sigue disparando contra las unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Lozovoye y Plotnitskiy. Los intentos de establecer otro cruce se ven frustrados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

En el área de arkhangelsky, Davydov Brod y Kostromka, continúan las feroces batallas. En la noche de agosto 31, el enemigo no abandonó las acciones activas en estas áreas y continúa tratando de lograr algunos resultados significativos, que luego se pueden tratar de convertir en beneficios operativos y tácticos. La actividad en otros sitios, donde los intentos ofensivos de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania se ahogaron en agosto 29-30, ahora es más bien un obstáculo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

La OTAN tuvo ocho años para convertir en nazis a todos los menores
de 20 años en Ucrania. Un comandante checheno lo razona:

*Daniil Martynov comandante de las divisiones chechenas, dice que hay grandes cantidades
de drogas y equipos OTAN en cada puesto de control capturado y comenta el lavado 
de cerebro de los nacionalistas ucranianos por el régimen de Kiev.*


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a las declaraciones de que Rusia se quedará sin tanques, armas y proyectiles a finales de año, tienen aproximadamente el mismo contenido fáctico que las declaraciones de que Rusia se quedaría sin Kalibr's a principios de marzo.
Esta diatriba para elevar la moral está obviamente dirigida a mantener la moral en medio de una franja de informes de grandes pérdidas de las AFU en las direcciones de Nikolaevsk y Krivoy Rog.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Ago 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esto me parece un auto-embolsamiento ¿no?



Profético, zelenskis en graves apuros...


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Ni funeral de estado ni nada, se ve que solo interesan un tipo de lideres de la URSS en la Rusia fascista.


----------



## El_Suave (31 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Lo que más pena me da es que mucha de esa infantería ucraniana podría estar luchando con el ejército ruso contra los anglos. Buena infantería y con mucho coraje pero sus dirigentes decidieron que fueran carne de cañón en el lado perdedor. Lo siento por ellos pero también tienen su parte de responsabilidad en esto.
> En la película de American History X, hay una conversación en la cárcel entre Derek (Edward Norton) y su antiguo profesor de instituto (Avery Brooks). El profe le comenta que entiende su situación porque él vivió lo mismo, culpaba a todo el mundo de sus males y no encontraba respuestas porque hacía las preguntas equivocadas; hay que hacer las preguntas correctas. Derek le pregunta "¿como cuáles? y el profe le responde "*¿Algo de lo que has hecho ha mejorado tu vida?".*
> Uno es responsable de lo que decide (acción) o no decide (omisión) y esos soldados siempre pueden elegir, incluso cómo morir.



Buena apreciación, se están matando hermanos eslavos mientras los anglo-germánicos organizadores miran y hacen cuentas.

A más eslavos mueran, más fácil tendremos el hacernos cargo de sus territorios. Si Hitler hubiera sido tan listo de hacer lo mismo antes de 1941, otro gallo hubiera cantado a la "Operación Barbarroja".


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis que comprender que en un mundo normal, las opiniones siempre van a ser divergentes, las personas VAMOS A OPINAR DISTINTO SIEMPRE...
> Eso, traducido a un foro público se traduce en que opinemos distinto, de eso se trata la vida en general, de no estar de acuerdo, de tener preferencias diferentes...
> Es increíble que muchos no lo comprendan.....



Que diga lo que quiera, nadie se lo va a impedir. Pero que sepa que no va a convencer a nadie.

Y no de está de más recordar que a algunas personas no les gusta que les mientan a la cara. Como a mí con lo de los vuelos de Aeroflot a Estambul...


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

El ejército ucraniano logró atacar con éxito a los ocupantes y en algunos lugares cambiar la línea de batalla en el sur. Los analistas de inteligencia británicos escriben sobre esto en un informe reciente. También viene con un mapa actualizado. 

Los territorios liberados están marcados en VERDE.


----------



## troperker (31 Ago 2022)

Wow nada mas 4 años pero si tienes otros diciendo decadas

Bueno ya tienes cuanto cae el segundo trimestre
El primero de cuanto fue

Por lo tanto hasta ahora cuanto ha caido la economia rusa podrias decir segun tu analisis
O necesitas que 12 analistas asi como bloomberg te lo mencionen


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que diga lo que quiera, nadie se lo va a impedir. Pero que sepa que no va a convencer a nadie.
> 
> Y no de está de más recordar que a algunas personas no les gusta que les mientan a la cara. Como a mí con lo de los vuelos de Aeroflot a Estambul...



Son simplemente troles, lo mejor es mandarlos a la nevera. Es perder el tiempo con ellos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

Vaya follada


----------



## amcxxl (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> SHp
> En cuanto a las declaraciones de que Rusia se quedará sin tanques, armas y proyectiles a finales de año, tienen aproximadamente el mismo contenido fáctico que las declaraciones de que Rusia se quedaría sin Kalibr's a principios de marzo.
> Esta diatriba para elevar la moral está obviamente dirigida a mantener la moral en medio de una franja de informes de grandes pérdidas de las AFU en las direcciones de Nikolaevsk y Krivoy Rog.
> 
> ...



Shoigu, el presuntamente destituido ministro de defensa de Rusia dijo hace unos dias que la Operacion Militar Especial puede durar hasta dos años., es decir todo el 2022 y todo el 2023 hasta que la nieve lo permita, y para eso fue preparado el ejercito y la industria durante los ultimos 8 años desde el Maidan

Supuestamente la operacion se completara por fases, absorbiendo en cada fase varias regiones de Ucrania, para afianzarse sobre el terreno

Este año, Lugansk, Donestk, Kherson, Zaporozhie y quiza parte o todo Jarkov deberian ser absorbidas por la Federacion de Rusia y desde ahi continuar el año que viene la liberacion de Ucrania

No descarto que antes de fin de año se enlace con Transinstria y se aisle Odessa


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Con respecto a la guerra a gran escala en Ucrania iniciada por la Federación Rusa, las declaraciones del Santo Padre Francisco son claras e inequívocas, y la condenan como moralmente injusta, inaceptable, bárbara, sin sentido, abominable y sacrílega.*


El Papa Francisco por primera vez condenó la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania, llamando a Rusia un agresor. En respuesta a las duras críticas de Kyiv, el Vaticano oficial por primera vez declaró que Rusia era el agresor en la guerra de Ucrania, condenando la invasión de Moscú.


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 Ago 2022)

Tito Borrell anunciando que los rusos solo van a ver Europa en postales. También dice que los cochirrusos no pueden estar de vacaciones en Europa mientras sus orconazis cometen matanzas en Ucrania.

Tenemos suerte de que en la UE tengamos líderes como Borrell


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Esa información, en principio, es fake.
lo que han aprobado es cancelar un tratado entre la UE y Rusia, no la emisión de ningún visado.

Esto significaría que, los rusos ( y en breve los europeos de la UE), tendrán restricciones, retrasos, 
solicitudes más complicadas y tiempos de aprobación más largos -burocracia, en suma- cuando 
quieran visitar los respectivos países.









EU to suspend visa deal with Russia


Josep Borrell said that a decision was agreed upon by member states on Russian visa restrictions




www.rt.com


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Respecto a los de la Revista Ejércitos, Pedro Baños dejó bien claro lo que son, al inicio del conflicto.

Ese no deja de ser otro frente, y están poniendo recursos en él. Por supuesto


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Humor festival   
Kristina Spohr
El inmundo : "Gorbachov estaba profundamente en contra de la guerra contra Ucrania"


----------



## dabuti (31 Ago 2022)

PUTINIANO SUGUE CON
LA FIESTA...

*Así les duele a las grandes empresas alemanas salir del negocio ruso*

*Compañías como Daimler, Basf o Siemens ven peligrar miles de millones de euros en Rusia como consecuencia del abandono de sus negocios en el país una vez iniciada la invasión contra Ucrania.*
*








Así les duele a las grandes empresas alemanas salir del negocio ruso


Compañías como Daimler, Basf o Siemens ven peligrar miles de millones de euros en Rusia como consecuencia del abandono de sus negocios en el país una vez iniciada la invasión contra Ucrania




www.eldiario.es




*


----------



## Simo Hayha (31 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTINIANO SUGUE CIN KA FUESTA...



Eres retrasao?





Era una pregunta retórica


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTINIANO SUGUE CON
> LA FIESTA...
> 
> *Así les duele a las grandes empresas alemanas salir del negocio ruso*
> ...



No solo es perder dinero, también que empresas competidoras de otros países ocuparán el espacio que dejan. No será fácil luego recuperar ese espacio.


----------



## troperker (31 Ago 2022)

Aviones de combate iranies
Jajajajaja
Menciona a los su 35 su 24
Y que pasa con los otros su antes del 35
Esos hay en mayor cantidad o no sabes que existen
Este sujeto esta peor que rejon es su hermano
Jajaja


----------



## dabuti (31 Ago 2022)

Mientras la UE sigue dando un ejemplo de UNIDAD: 

Hungría ha firmado un acuerdo con Gazprom para suministrar 5,8 millones de metros cúbicos de gas diarios adicionales a partir del 1 de septiembre, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores Peter Szijjarto. 

Y en Hamburgo casi quemando ya los muebles de la abuela.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

De verdad es que ni se sonrojan.....Dos noticias que acabo de leer, literalmente las han puesto seguidas. Zelenski quejandose de que se les permita vender sus fuentes de energía y ganar dinero con ello...y por el otro lado sus amos criticando que Rusia no les venda gas hasta que decidan que ya no les interesa que se lo vendan. No te puedes quejar de que se les permita vender gas....y luego quejarte de que no te vendan gas.

*Zelenski pide más sanciones a Rusia y que no gane dinero con la energía*
"Tenemos que hacer lo que podamos para hacer* imposible a Rusia ganar dinero* vendiendo sus *fuentes de energía*"

*Estados Unidos arremete contra Putin por cortar de nuevo el gas a Europa*

*Estados Unidos* arremetió este miércoles contra el presidente ruso, *Vladímir Putin*, por "usar la energía como arma" al suspender el* suministro de gas a Europa *a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tito Borrell anunciando que los rusos solo van a ver Europa en postales. También dice que los cochirrusos no pueden estar de vacaciones en Europa mientras sus orconazis cometen matanzas en Ucrania.
> 
> Tenemos suerte de que en la UE tengamos líderes como Borrell



El pueblo del lado estaba volcado casi al 100% a los rusos, la mitad de los letreros en ruso, pregúntales como se sienten.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad es que ni se sonrojan.....Dos noticias que acabo de leer, literalmente las han puesto seguidas. Zelenski quejandose de que se les permita vender sus fuentes de energía y ganar dinero con ello...y por el otro lado sus amos criticando que Rusia no les venda gas hasta que decidan que ya no les interesa que se lo vendan. No te puedes quejar de que se les permita vender gas....y luego quejarte de que no te vendan gas.
> 
> *Zelenski pide más sanciones a Rusia y que no gane dinero con la energía*
> "Tenemos que hacer lo que podamos para hacer* imposible a Rusia ganar dinero* vendiendo sus *fuentes de energía*"
> ...



Ya lo practicaron con el coronatimo, propaganda con 2 mensajes opuestos, contradictorios. Es condicionamiento social de los remeros…provoca indefensión aprendida.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Mismo, MISMO.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Que razón tenían los que decían que era una jugada maestra de EEUU y de la UE y que Rusia jamás conseguiría otros mercados donde venderlo. Y de China a Europa (si EEUU no nos mete en guerra con China como parecen tener intención) pagando solo un 50% más o lo que se tercie. Sin duda una jugada maestra de la UE, hay que agradecer a EEUU todo lo que está haciendo por nosotros.

*Rusia empieza a diseñar nuevo gasoducto a China tras subir suministro un 60 %*

*Rusia* ha comenzado a diseñar en el *Lejano Oriente* un *nuevo gasoducto a China* tras firmar* Gazprom *en febrero con la *Corporación Nacional de Petróleos de China* (CNPC) un *acuerdo de suministro de 10.000 millones *de metros cúbicos al año de *gas ruso*, anunció el consejero delegado del consorcio estatal, *Alexéi Miller*.
"Sabemos que el *mercado chino* es el mercado más dinámico del mundo y en los próximos 20 años el aumento del *consumo de gas en China será el 40 % del aumento del consumo mundial de gas en el mundo*"


Nada, ni un solo país compra sus materias primas.

*Bangladesh decide comprar trigo a Rusia y buscará importar petróleo*
El Gobierno de *Bangladesh *aprobó este miércoles la *compra de 500.000 toneladas de trigo a Rusia* por *valor de unos 210 millones de dólares*, en el primer comercio de relevancia entre ambos países desde el inicio de la *guerra de Ucrania*, mientras se propone importar petróleo ruso entre una serie de medidas de austeridad energética.
La nación asiática desembolsará unos 430 dólares por tonelada de trigo a propuesta del Ministerio de Alimentación, afirmó durante una rueda de prensa el secretario adjunto del Gabinete de ministros, *Abdul Barik*.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Esto lo hicieron mucho en Siria. Dejaban a los cortacabezas avanzar así y luego los trituraban dentro



Un par de termobáricas en el corredor ese y se acabó la avanzadilla.

Me parece que esos ucros se han metido en la cueva del lobo


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Otro para la lista de terroristas informativos.

Martín Tuitero, alguien sabe el nombre real?


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Que los rusos le den mas importancia a una neofascista como Dugina que a Gorbachov, dice mucho de lo ultranacionalista que ha quedado Rusia en estos ultimos 30 años.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On August 31, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian-led forces continue in the Pisky area. Russian forces captured the M-04 ring road; Clashes...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 31 de agosto de 2022 







 Los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia continúan en la zona de Pisky. Las fuerzas rusas capturaron la carretera de circunvalación M-04;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la zona de Dolyna;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la zona de Kodema;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas dirigidas por Rusia en la zona de Ivano-Dar'ivka.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Putinejos llorando porque no le dejan apoyar al ejercito Ruso, pues habersela chupado al cónsul y para casa.

Me lo han pasado de las reseñas del consulado de Rusia en Barcelona.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya follada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175120



Le estan haciendo un castrati a los zelenskis...


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

BMP ucraniano destruido cerca de Partizanskoye









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Otro para la lista de terroristas informativos.
> 
> Martín Tuitero, alguien sabe el nombre real?



Son todos de la Revista Ejércitos y similares. Suelen darse palmaditas entre ellos; como cuando Juanjo Prego (otro periodista-twittero a sueldo) los recomendaba para seguir el conflicto. Curiosamente, sólo los de un lado. Faltaría más.

En España, son la Central Lechera de este conflicto. Y también están bastante activos en los foros. Puede que más de uno de ellos incluso ande posteando por aquí.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Ago 2022)

Barysaw #Bielorrusia


Rumbo a #Donetsk


Otro T-72M1 polaco desmilitarizado, durante la ofensiva en la dirección Kherson-Mykolaiv


En las páginas públicas de Ucrania, por segundo día consecutivo, publican videos de ambulancias en Odessa.
Presumiblemente, esto puede deberse a la ofensiva fallida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las direcciones del sur. 
Los soldados dicen que Ucrania no ha tenido tales pérdidas durante los 8 años.


Un grupo de terroristas ucranianos que preparaban un atentado terrorista en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye fueron detenidos en Energodar


#Zelensky es inexperto, dependiente de otros países y está influenciado por DROGAS psicotrópicas".
No es apto para negociar nada.
No inspira la confianza de la Federación Rusa- Medvedev


Vladimir Putin brindó en honor a la unidad de los #BRICS
Putin: Estamos trabajando en una moneda de reserva global para reemplazar al dólar


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

*Zelensky alquila su villa a los rusos por 50.000 euros - Il Tirreno*

El periódico italiano tiene un artículo en primera página con el titular:
"Zelensky ha alquilado su villa en Forte dei Marmi a una pareja rusa por 50.000 euros al mes"
Los medios de comunicación destacan que el presidente ucraniano exige a los italianos que no dejen entrar a los turistas rusos en el país.
Gracias a nuestro suscriptor de Italia por la noticia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Coño con la villa...!!!_


----------



## mulomedicus (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que dentro de muy pocos días comienza el colegio y todas las CUCARACHAS se largan al colegio de educación especial


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son todos de la Revista Ejércitos y similares. Suelen darse palmaditas entre ellos; como cuando Juanjo Prego (otro periodista-twittero a sueldo) los recomendaba para seguir el conflicto. Curiosamente, sólo los de un lado. Faltaría más.
> 
> En España, son la Central Lechera de este conflicto. Y también están bastante activos en los foros. Puede que más de uno de ellos incluso ande posteando por aquí.



Gracias, Juanjo Prego va a pagar el pato, directo a la lista


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Vamos, en su momento le comía la polla


----------



## Peineto (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Pensar? Mucho pide usted.
> Después de 6 meses siguen infravalorando a los rusos.
> O es una distracción para seguir preparando la ofensiva en Kharkov.



Tengamos siempre en cuenta que la dirección de las operaciones está en manos del Pentágono y sus palmeros de la TONTAN. Así se explica el grado de histeria mariconil que están alcanzando quemando grasa humana sin conocimiento. Shoigu, como buen rusomogol ha conseguido poner de los nervios a todo el estamento militar occidental siguiendo el precepto de Sun Tzu


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Menos mal que dentro de muy pocos días comienza el colegio y todas las CUCARACHAS se largan al colegio de educación especial



_Pero muy muy especial, espero._


----------



## McNulty (31 Ago 2022)

El forero otanero medio.


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Son los dos una mierda, no hay información fiable en ninguno.



Twitter es vuestro pastor, nunca os fallará


----------



## Peineto (31 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Los precios del petróleo se derrumban 10% en dos días, pero según el informe publicado hoy, los inventarios caen en 3,326 millones de barriles.
> 
> *Estados Unidos – Inventarios de petróleo crudo de la AI*
> Actual:-3,326Mb. Previsión:-1,483Mb. Previo:-3,282Mb
> ...



Que no cunda el pánico. Ya subirán para desgracia de todos.


----------



## kelden (31 Ago 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El agua le esta llegando al cuello a los europeos...todos lo notan...
> Esta guerra se decide en las legislativas de EEUU.
> Si el trumpismo arrasa, Zelensky tiene las semanas contadas...y la guerra puede terminar antes de la primavera 2023



Y si termina ... qué? Tu crees que los rusos van a aceptar un "venga .... que era broma .... aquí no ha pasao nada"?


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Lista de Periodistas terroristas


Gracias a estos hijos de puta estamos en la mierda, Ucrania perdió 200 mil hombres. Mientras Usa y sus fábricas de armas son más ricas que ayer. Los chechenos, rusos y civiles mueren por culpa de estos terroristas informativos que nos han llevado a esta situación con sus mentiras y propaganda...




www.burbuja.info





Entra y dime quién falta


----------



## Adriano II (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El nivel medio de llenado de las instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas en la Unión Europea ha alcanzado el 80% - Jefe de la Comisión de la UE von der Leyen
> 
> Estas reservas durarán literalmente un par de meses de "funcionamiento autónomo", y después... será aún más interesante⌛❄...






Con dibujitos lo entienden mejor

Si Rusia corta el Nord Stream "del todo" como parece que va a hacer tienes un déficit de 120 - (80-30) = 120 - 50 = 70 Twh en temporada de invierno

Es decir trayendo GNL + Argelia + Noruega + etc (a saco Paco pero sin Rusia) te comes la reserva en 240/70 = aprox. 3.5 meses

Y eso suponiendo que llenas la reserva al 100 % (ahora 80 %) y no hay problemas de suministro desde USA, Noruega y tal

Considerando que la temporada de invierno comienza a primeros de Noviembre a mediados de Febrero -> GAME OVER

Lo han repetido los árabes y todo pichón que habla desde un punto de vista técnico sin dejarse influenciar por lo politicamente correcto tal y pascual

No hay alternativas a corto - medio plazo al gas ruso


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)

Rusia aumenta su suministro de gas a China un 60% y prepara un nuevo gasoducto


"Sabemos que el mercado chino es el más dinámico del mundo y en los próximos 20 años el aumento del consumo de gas en China será el 40% del aumento del consumo mundial"




www.elconfidencial.com





*"Sabemos que el mercado chino es el más dinámico del mundo y en los próximos 20 años el aumento del consumo de gas en China será el 40% del aumento del consumo mundial"*









Hungría acuerda con Gazprom un fuerte aumento de las compras de gas


Szijjártó estimó "imposible" garantizar el abastecimiento energético de su país sin el gas ruso y a partir de mañana podría importar hasta 5,8 millones de metros cúbicos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Adriano II (31 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Los precios del petróleo se derrumban 10% en dos días, pero según el informe publicado hoy, los inventarios caen en 3,326 millones de barriles.
> 
> *Estados Unidos – Inventarios de petróleo crudo de la AI*
> Actual:-3,326Mb. Previsión:-1,483Mb. Previo:-3,282Mb
> ...



A corto plazo TODO ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO lo que se cotiza en los "mercados" está manipulado

Las subidas y bajadas fuertes sin motivos aparentes son manipulaciones para ganar pasta por parte de fondos con capacidad para mover el mercado a corto plazo


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

A las 20:00 horas, continúan los encarnizados combates en las zonas de Olginka y Arkhangelskoye, así como en las de Sukhoy Stavok y Kostromka. El enemigo está tratando de impedir que nuestras reservas suban, y también está tratando de trabajar en nuestras posiciones de artillería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Indicios de desesperación: cuando buscas reclutar a rusos étnicos en Moscú y San Petersburgo cuando está cada vez más claro que la guerra no es popular. El siguiente paso es alistar a la fuerza, como un tirano despiadado. 

Al final, el hijoPutin se va quitando la máscara que a tantos ha engañado.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Un medio israelí, menudo bastardo eres, espero que den contigo y te decapiten, por traidor hijo de perra


----------



## crocodile (31 Ago 2022)

Batalla por Kherson: situación en la sección Andreevka
a partir de las 18:30 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022.

Después de infligir daños masivos por fuego de cañones, artillería de cohetes y aviación a los grupos mecanizados, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, que habían sido trasladadas a la costa sur de Ingultsa a través de un cruce de pontones en Andreevka, lanzaron una contraofensiva.

Las tropas rusas están contraatacando las concentraciones de mano de obra y técnicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del norte de Sukhoi Stavka y Kostromka. De Bruskinskogo, los ucranianos fueron expulsados.

Al mismo tiempo, se continúa infligiendo daños por fuego de artillería en las subdivisiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las zonas de Lozovo y Plotnitsky. Se han bloqueado los intentos de realizar otra transferencia de tropas.


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)

El Ibex 35 sufre una mala racha sin precedentes y termina agosto en los 7.800 tras una caída mensual del 3,3%


Las bolsas de Europa se despiden este miércoles del octavo mes de 2022 y el balance no es precisamente positivo. El temor a una pronta recesión económica con unos bancos centrales invocando mayores subidas de tipos se ha recrudecido en las últimas semanas y ha golpeado de nuevo a la renta...



www.eleconomista.es













El Gobierno explica el aumento de las compras de gas ruso con la parada de regasificadoras francesas


Desde que estalló la guerra en Ucrania, las compras de gas ruso desde España se han duplicado. Concretamente, el pasado mes de febrero, cuando se produjo la invasión, las importaciones procedentes de Rusia se elevaban a 2.174 gigavatios hora (GWh) y, según los últimos datos disponibles de...



www.eleconomista.es





Desde que estalló la guerra en Ucrania, las compras de gas ruso desde España se han duplicado. Concretamente, el pasado mes de febrero, cuando se produjo la invasión, las importaciones procedentes de Rusia se elevaban a 2.174 gigavatios hora (GWh) y, según los últimos datos disponibles de Enagás, en julio se alcanzaron los *5.317 GWh*.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas

Los soldados rusos haciendo honor a sus estereotipos. Un caso criminal del Comité de Investigación Ruso sobre un tiroteo entre soldados borrachos y agentes del FSB en Kherson. 3 muertos y dos hospitalizados.


----------



## Harman (31 Ago 2022)

Tercer intento de ofensiva sobre Kherson: el ejército ruso se defiende del avance de las AFU

El ejército ruso sigue utilizando activamente obuses, MLRS y aviación para realizar ataques masivos contra las unidades ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. En la zona de Andreevka, el enemigo equipó un cruce de pontones sobre el río Ingulets y comenzó a transferir fuerzas, que fueron inmediatamente sometidas a un intenso fuego de las tropas rusas, lo que permitió a nuestras unidades repeler al enemigo y lanzar un contraataque.

▪ El enemigo intenta sin éxito expulsar a nuestras unidades de la parte norte de la región, cerca del pueblo de Arkhangelskoye-Olgino.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan activamente avanzar en una sola dirección en Vysokopolye, lo que puede indicar una falta de fuerzas adicionales para intentar una ofensiva en otras direcciones y pérdidas significativas en las filas de los combatientes ucranianos.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tampoco tienen éxito en sus intentos de ampliar su cabeza de puente en la orilla oriental del río Inhulets. Hay informes de que el enemigo ha sido expulsado de la zona de Sukhoi Stavka.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas son objeto de un bombardeo masivo por parte de las tropas rusas y de la aviación rusa en todas las direcciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esa información, en principio, es fake.
> lo que han aprobado es cancelar un tratado entre la UE y Rusia, no la emisión de ningún visado.
> 
> Esto significaría que, los rusos ( y en breve los europeos de la UE), tendrán restricciones, retrasos,
> ...



No claro, no hay huevos, los del grupo del Cordon Sanitario, (Balticos, Polonia, Chequia) querian retirar los visados, pero el resto anda mas blandito, así que han llegado a una solución de compromiso, no los retiran, los hacen imposibles de conseguir.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Que se joda Putin tal...

*t.me/azmilitary11/1...*
_*‼⚠ Scholz dijo que los ciudadanos sentirán un aumento significativo*_
* de las tarifas eléctricas en septiembre‼.*


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que se han equivocado de enemigo:









Los países bálticos son los que más calientan la inflación de la eurozona y ya se asoman a la recesión


Los países bálticos están calentando la ya elevada inflación de la eurozona con tasas anuales superiores al 20%. Estonia, Letonia y Lituania son los peores del euro y consiguen duplicar el Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC) medio del conjunto, que es el más elevado de la historia. Los vecinos...



www.eleconomista.es





Venderse a USAOTAN tiene un precio muy alto.


----------



## kraker (31 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Le estan haciendo un castrati a los zelenskis...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175165



cuidadito con ese mapa, que lo mismo pueden jugar lo rusos al tiro al pato con un par de termodinámicas


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

BUFÓN sin gracia, dentro de poco llegas a los 1000 mensajes.


----------



## Eslacaña (31 Ago 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Zerohedge deja caer que China está revendiendo gas ruso a Europa a precio muy elevado*
> 09:14 || 31/08/2022



A los europeos, para ser más tontos e incautos, solo nos falta entrenar.
Nos la mete doblada Rusia ganando lo mismo vendiendo menos, nos la mete doblada China e India revendiéndonos gas y petróleo ruso a sobreprecio, nos la meten doblada los países norteafricanos metiéndonos emigración sin control, y nos la mete doblada nuestro gran "aliado" EEUU vendiendonos (o no, ya veremos) gas licuado a precio de oro. Aunque quien se lleva la palma es Turquía, según como se levante Erdogan ese día, o nos mete unos cuantos emigrantes o bien nos vende el gas ruso también a precio de oro.
Y ya para rematar la faena, los polacos y bálticos están provocando al oso para meternos aún más en el pozo, y Zelensky menos guapos ya nos ha llamado de todo. Y seguimos tragando.


----------



## dabuti (31 Ago 2022)

La noche de borrachera en la que disolvieron la Unión Soviética sin contar con Gorbachov


El 8 de diciembre de 1991 tres presidentes decidieron liquidar la URSS en un pabellón de caza de la reserva natural de Belovézhskaya sin que el líder recientemente fallecido supiera nada




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No solo es perder dinero, también que empresas competidoras de otros países ocuparán el espacio que dejan. No será fácil luego recuperar ese espacio.



No se si perderán mucho, porque esa empresas, prácticamente, pertenecen al capital financiero.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (31 Ago 2022)

Unidad ukra neutralizada cerca de Myrne, oblast de Mykolaiv.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Los ministros de Defensa de los estados miembros de la UE han alcanzado acuerdos políticos para comenzar a trabajar en la creación de una misión de entrenamiento de la UE para el ejército ucraniano, dice el Alto Representante de la UE para Política Exterior y de Defensa,* Josep Borrell

“No se trata solo de la guerra, sino también de cómo se hace esta guerra, sobre el entrenamiento y la educación de los soldados y todo el personal militar. Hay muchas iniciativas para eso. Las necesidades son significativas y debemos asegurarnos de que estos esfuerzos sean ampliamente publicitados. Todos los estados miembros coinciden en este sentido y sobre el inicio de los trabajos necesarios para determinar los parámetros de la misión de asistencia militar a Ucrania”, subraya Borrell.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Gracias, Juanjo Prego va a pagar el pato, directo a la lista



Si ya lo dijo Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker Jiménez. Minuto 1:23:



Cuántos de los que consideramos como "periodistas", en realidad son otra cosa... Cuántos agentes habrá disfrazados de periodistas o de expertos; cuántos plumillas habrán sido "captados" para la causa a cambio de dinero, prebendas o más visitas a sus sitios o canales; cuantas revistas o sitios web en realidad habrán sido creadas por organismos oficiales o dependerán de éstos... Desde el año 2020, hemos vistos cosas muy raras en los medios de comunicación y en internet. Gente en principio moderada que después toma partido por el discurso oficial de forma descarada, gente que de repente comenzaba a subir contenidos y mensajes todos los días. Van a calzón quitado, y eso da hasta miedo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya follada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175120



Al precio de 2000 almas no parece una gran epopeya introducirse suicidamente por un pasillo de unos centenares de metros por x km. Yo creo que más que follada al final los ucrozoides se han estrellado contra el inevitable kleenex o los duros azulejos. Los rusos esas cosas no las hacen porque en esta guerra la lógica parece ir por otros derroteros, y no es cuestión de derrochar en medios y vidas.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Segun fuentes rusas:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No se si perderán mucho, porque esa empresas, prácticamente, pertenecen al capital financiero.



En las empresas capitalistas no hay amigos e incluso muchas veces ni familia. Que se lo digan al viejo Botín o al matrimonio Urquijo….


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si ya lo dijo Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker Jiménez. Minuto 1:23:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuántos de los que consideramos como "periodistas", en realidad son otra cosa... Cuántos agentes habrá disfrazados de periodistas o de expertos; cuántos plumillas habrán sido "captados" para la causa a cambio de dinero, prebendas o más visitas a sus sitios o canales; cuantas revistas o sitios web en realidad habrán sido creadas por organismos oficiales o dependerán de éstos... Desde el año 2020, hemos vistos cosas muy raras en los medios de comunicación y en internet. Gente en principio moderada que después toma partido pro el oficialismo de forma descarada, gente que de repente comenzaba a subir contenidos y mensajes todos los días. Van a calzón quitado, y eso da hasta miedo.



Pues sinceramente no me gustaría estar en esa lista, si algún día los chechenos entran por Andorra, van a correr como gacelas más de uno


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno, no es que hubiese ninguna duda, pero ahora ya sabemos que todo lo que está pasando y pase lo que pase en el futuro en la planta nuclear, la culpa la tiene Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si ya lo dijo Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker Jiménez. Minuto 1:23:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuántos de los que consideramos como "periodistas", en realidad son otra cosa... Cuántos agentes habrá disfrazados de periodistas o de expertos; cuántos plumillas habrán sido "captados" para la causa a cambio de dinero, prebendas o más visitas a sus sitios o canales; cuantas revistas o sitios web en realidad habrán sido creadas por organismos oficiales o dependerán de éstos... Desde el año 2020, hemos vistos cosas muy raras en los medios de comunicación y en internet. Gente en principio moderada que después toma partido por el discurso oficial de forma descarada, gente que de repente comenzaba a subir contenidos y mensajes todos los días. Van a calzón quitado, y eso da hasta miedo.



Desde la guerra del Vietnam, la gran mayoría de activos de inteligencia de EEUU, Europa y anglos varios,
fungen como periodistas. Eso es un hecho.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno, no es que hubiese ninguna duda, pero ahora ya sabemos la rata rejona es un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En las empresas capitalistas no hay amigos e incluso muchas veces ni familia. Que se lo digan al viejo Botín o al matrimonio Urquijo….



Hace décadas que la empresa industrial dejo de ser familiar. 
desde que fueron cautivados por la casta superior: el capitalismo financiero.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Al precio de 2000 almas no parece una gran epopeya introducirse suicidamente por un pasillo de unos centenares de metros por x km. Yo creo que más que follada al final los ucrozoides se han estrellado contra el inevitable kleenex o los duros azulejos. Los rusos esas cosas no las hacen porque en *esta guerra* la lógica parece ir por otros derroteros, y no es cuestión de derrochar en medios y vidas.



Que nooooo Carmencita que es una invasion,que no te enteras joia.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Ucrania: En algún lugar entre la afganización y la sirianización. 
Pepe Escobar.






Ukraine: 10,000 marchers meet in Kiev for Russian Orthodox Procession for peace and unity | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




...


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La noche de borrachera en la que disolvieron la Unión Soviética sin contar con Gorbachov
> 
> 
> El 8 de diciembre de 1991 tres presidentes decidieron liquidar la URSS en un pabellón de caza de la reserva natural de Belovézhskaya sin que el líder recientemente fallecido supiera nada
> ...



Soy de los que piensanque lo de Gorbachov, Yeltsin y Putin es la operación de tierra quemada y maskirova más arriesgada y grande que jamás se hizo en Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Invasiones sanas que nunca criticaran la rata y el alfonsos SS


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La noche de borrachera en la que disolvieron la Unión Soviética sin contar con Gorbachov
> 
> 
> El 8 de diciembre de 1991 tres presidentes decidieron liquidar la URSS en un pabellón de caza de la reserva natural de Belovézhskaya sin que el líder recientemente fallecido supiera nada
> ...



Aún no quita responsabilidad de lo que ha hecho Gorbachev para dejar caer a la urss y llevarlos a la ruina, con guerras como las de chechenia y otras regiones que se separaron no precisamente de forma pacifica de la urss


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175243
> 
> Bueno, no es que hubiese ninguna duda, pero ahora ya sabemos la rata rejona es un hijo de la gran puta.



Para HIJODELAGRANPUTA tú y tu puta madre.....rata de cloaca.....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hace décadas que la empresa industrial dejo de ser familiar.
> desde que fueron cautivados por la casta superior: el capitalismo financiero.



Algunas quedan como esta japonesa…


https://www.takenaka.co.jp/takenaka_e/


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde la guerra del Vietnam, la gran mayoría de activos de inteligencia de EEUU, Europa y anglos varios,
> fungen como periodistas. Eso es un hecho.



Podemos decir entonces que la lista de objetivos a eliminar por Rusia son casi todos agentes de inteligencia.

Mejor para los chechenos, se lo ponemos mucho más fácil para la decapitaci..


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Aún no quita responsabilidad de lo que ha hecho Gorbachev para dejar caer a la urss y llevarlos a la ruina, con guerras como las de chechenia y otras regiones que se separaron no precisamente de forma pacifica de la urss



El jefe del KGB bielorruso informó puntualmente de la reunión de los tres fascistas en el bosque de Bielorrusia, pero el Manchita le ordenó dejarlo estar, él tambien estaba en al ajo.


----------



## alfonbass (31 Ago 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Empieza por comprenderlo tú machote



Si lo que digo es que no te voy a dar la razón así como así, que no voy a dejar de tener una visión personal de cualquier tema, y que eso, forma parte de la realidad...qué es lo que no entiendes de eso?


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para HIJODELAGRANPUTA tú y tu puta madre.....rata de cloaca.....



Lo que haces en este hilo no tiene precio, no se como eres capaz de aguantar, mis dieces


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ahi rata HDLGP...no habia ni cinco personas..eso si contando al TATO......mentiroso de mierda....


----------



## alfonbass (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que diga lo que quiera, nadie se lo va a impedir. Pero que sepa que no va a convencer a nadie.
> 
> Y no de está de más recordar que a algunas personas no les gusta que les mientan a la cara. Como a mí con lo de los vuelos de Aeroflot a Estambul...



En un foro nunca jamás se ha "convencido" a nadie....


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El jefe del KGB bielorruso informó puntualmente de la reunión de los tres fascistas en el bosque de Bielorrusia, pero el Manchita le ordenó dejarlo estar, él tambien estaba en al ajo.



cmo se llamaba el jefe? se me ha olvidado....Si stalin viviese los fusilaba, traidores


----------



## Gnidlog (31 Ago 2022)

pim, pam, pum


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Desde la guerra del Vietnam, la gran mayoría de activos de inteligencia de EEUU, Europa y anglos varios,
> fungen como periodistas. Eso es un hecho.



Yo ya no me fío de esa gente, en serio. A saber para quién trabaja. Porque incluso un periodista freelance se debe a sus clientes, que son quienes le pagan, y por tanto le dicen lo que tiene que decir y lo que no. De lo contrario, no cobra.

Que coño, si hasta muchas entrevistas "en exclusiva" son pactadas, las preguntas están preparadas de antemano o como mínimo dejan claro que hay unos límites que no se deben cruzar. Si al periodista le da por preguntar algo que no esté en el guion, el entrevistado se levantará y dirá "se acabó la entrevista". El plumilla se queda sin la "exclusiva" y no se llevará un duro.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Lo que haces en este hilo no tiene precio, no se como eres capaz de aguantar, mis dieces



Gracias amigo,pero y lo bien que me lo paso dandole a estos japutas putinianos donde mas les duele,no tiene precio...algunos echan bilis por los ojos..


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Respecto a los de la Revista Ejércitos, Pedro Baños dejó bien claro lo que son, al inicio del conflicto.
> 
> Ese no deja de ser otro frente, y están poniendo recursos en él. Por supuesto



Ese "usuario" es otra cuenta de la CUCARACHA(firma), está muy deseperado ya que le han puesto en la nevera multitud de usuarios de este hilo, y cada dos por tres se crea una nueva cuenta o rescata antiguas para molestar y que le hagan un poco de caso


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> cmo se llamaba el jefe? se me ha olvidado....Si stalin viviese los fusilaba, traidores



Se cumplieron las 3 condiciones de una revolución de colorines: la "suciedad civil" en la calle provocando algaradas, la compra de la cúpula militar y el hombre de Washington, pero esas vez la primera fué la compra, luego vino la colorinada de Moscú con el borracho subido al tanque para acabar el mismo proclamado como hombre de Washington.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Están ganando tiempo para sacar toda su mierda de ahí y que cuando lleguen este todo impoluto.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Como se llamaba el Marsupial?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Ago 2022)

Esto es otro Debaltsevo.

t.me/azmilitary11/17823

La batalla por Kherson: La situación en los sitios de Posad-Pokrovsky y Alexandrovsky a partir de las 20:00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022 

A las ocho de la noche, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa lograron regresar a la primera línea de defensa, pasando a lo largo de las afueras del norte de Зелены Гая debido al lanzamiento y transferencia de una reserva móvil desde la dirección de Alexandrovsky. 

Cerca de Alexandrovka, la ofensiva de las AFU fue neutralizada, no hay acciones activas, se detienen los intentos de bombardeo por parte del enemigo, se suprimen los puntos de tiro. 

No hubo más intentos de forzar la presa y el canal de recuperación. La "inadecuación" general de las unidades ucranianas entrenadas apresuradamente y estimuladas con química de combate también juega a favor. 

No se trata de ninguna habilidad para disparar en el campo de batalla de los grupos blindados de AFU: atacan de frente, ellos mismos ingresan a las bolsas de fuego y se queman heroicamente.


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Al precio de 2000 almas no parece una gran epopeya introducirse suicidamente por un pasillo de unos centenares de metros por x km. Yo creo que más que follada al final los ucrozoides se han estrellado contra el inevitable kleenex o los duros azulejos. Los rusos esas cosas no las hacen porque en esta guerra la lógica parece ir por otros derroteros, y no es cuestión de derrochar en medios y vidas.



"..Los rusos esas cosas no las hacen.."

Joder, es que sois patéticos con vuestra fe del carbonero, contra toda evidencia.

Lo de Kiev y Hostomel, donde los rusos perdieron miles de vidas, por un cálculo erróneo de Putin, será para tí una operación modelo de estrategia militar.

Toda no llevan dos dias de esta supuesta ofensiva y ya la rabia de ver que los ucranianos sean capaces de ello os descompone y pasáis del 'todo es mentira" al "se van a perder 2.000 vidas". Exactamente el discurso de la prensa rusa. Pero ellos son más objetivos que vosotros, ya han reconocido un avance de 6km.

Dejemos que se desarrollen los acontecimientos, la ansiedad es muy malas y afecta a la salud.


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "..Los rusos esas cosas no las hacen.."
> 
> Joder, es que sois patéticos con vuestra fe del carbonero, contra toda evidencia.
> 
> ...



El que apoya a los nazis ucranianos, es un NAZI.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Gracias amigo,pero y lo bien que me lo paso dandole a estos japutas putinianos donde mas les duele,no tiene precio.....



Jajajaj, desde luego que no


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Ya va siendo hora de echar a los húngaros fuera de la UE...


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Se cumplieron las 3 condiciones de una revolución de colorines: la "suciedad civil" en la calle provocando algaradas, la compra de la cúpula militar y el hombre de Washington, pero esas ver la primera fué la compra, luego vino la colorinada de Moscú con el borracho subido al tanque para acabar el mismo proclamado como hombre de Washington.



La primera de esas colorinadas exitosas fue en Rumanía, bandera falsa incluida en Timisoara. Cuando las reconocemos es por que llevamos viéndolas desde hace más de 30 años.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Ago 2022)

Oye guanche...por que no dejas de enmierdar??? Que vais haciendo basureros por todos lados, botandolo todo al campo...y asi estais acostumbrados hasta a engorrinar los hilos como este...

No me seas jediondo y deja de ensuciar...cachanchan...


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El que apoya a los nazis ucranianos, es un NAZI.



Y los que apoyan a los rusos NAZIS y asesinos son unos HIJOSDEPUTA.....rata de cloaca......


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175263



el cabron este a unos rusos? es para expropiarlo al puto nazi


----------



## ZHU DE (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La primera de esas colorinadas exitosas fue en Rumanía, bandera falsa incluida en Timisoara. Cuando las reconocemos es por que llevamos viéndolas desde hace más de 30 años.



Previamente lo habian intentado en Hungria en 1956 y en Checoslovaquia en 1968, siempre el mismo modelo, "paz, hermano, paz".


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

1000 mensajes


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Como está el patio...Pedir que se sancione a una empresa de energía por unos bombardeos que no solo no están realizando esa empresa, si no que es evidente quien los realiza.

*Ucrania reclama a la UE que sancione a Rosastom*. El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha reclamado este miércoles a la Unión Europea que sancione a Rosatom, la empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear, *por los bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la central de Zaporiyia*


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

*Ucrania reclama a la UE que sancione a Rosastom, la empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear*
El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, *Dmytro Kuleba*, ha reclamado este miércoles *a la Unión Europea que sancione a Rosatom*, la *empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear*, por los bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la *central de Zaporiyia*.

"*Rosatom ha secuestrado la central nuclear más grande en Europa* y Rosatom aún no ha sido sancionada. Es una situación muy extraña. Pedimos que Rosatom también sea sancionada", ha dicho Kuleba en declaraciones a la prensa en Praga, donde ha participado en la reunión informal de los ministros de Exteriores de la UE.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175263



De los personajes más inteligentes que he visto en el mundo. O es sólo buen actor?


Yomateix dijo:


> Como está el patio...Pedir que se sancione a una empresa de energía por unos bombardeos que no solo no están realizando esa empresa, si no que es evidente quien los realiza.
> 
> *Ucrania reclama a la UE que sancione a Rosastom*. El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha reclamado este miércoles a la Unión Europea que sancione a Rosatom, la empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear, *por los bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la central de Zaporiyia*



Están solos, solo el 15% mundial los apoya. Y cada vez será menos


----------



## un mundo feliz (31 Ago 2022)

A ver que nos cuenta nuestro amigo Yago. Impaciente estoy por escucharle


----------



## Praktica (31 Ago 2022)

*Pequeños grupos de infantería al amparo de los tanques: la naturaleza de los ‘intentos’ de las FAU de ‘avanzar' en 'contraofensiva' dirección sur.*
31/08/2022 - 18:04
https://topwar.ru/201098-nebolshie-...-vsu-prodvigatsja-na-juzhnom-napravlenii.html
tr Yd.+Dee

Las *Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas siguen lanzando más y más unidades al combate* en la dirección de Kherson, que, como sus predecesoras, son *"trituradas" por la artillería.*

El *reportero Andrey Rudenko* habló de uno de estos episodios en su canal de Telegram. “Prácticamente todos los que aparecen en este video *murieron o resultaron heridos. Toda la ‘valiente ofensiva’ de Kherson ha sido ahogada, con unidades trituradas por nuestra artillería”,* adjuntando el vídeo correspondiente. Las imágenes muestran al menos dos grupos de soldados de las FAU, que suman alrededor de un pelotón e intentan desplazarse al amparo de carros (unas ‘cinco’ unidades). Están armados con armas ligeras: uno de los soldados llevaba un RPG a la espalda. Se escuchan disparos de ametralladora detrás. Las imágenes terminan con el disparo de un tanque de las FAU. *Se supone que, después de esto, los militantes ‘debían’ avanzar.*
*-> video*

*Los ucranianos se encontraron con hoy con las Fuerzas Especiales rusas, durante la segunda oleada de ‘contraataque’ cerca de Kherson.* Los *Spetsnaz*, apoyados por corresponsales de guerra, crearon un canal cerrado de Telegram en el que publican imágenes exclusivas de la *terrible situación de las FAU.

Toda la 34ª brigada de las FAU -que suponía una amenaza para Kherson-, ha sido destruida. Más de 1.500 soldados. Otros muchos se han rendido.*

Las tropas ucranianas intentan avanzar en pequeños grupos en campo abierto. *Más bien un parecen ‘reconocimientos’. Como dicen los propagandistas ucranianos, están "sondeando la línea del frente". 

Sin embargo, el resultado de este "sondeo" ha sido muy decepcionante. Según Rudenko, casi todos los soldados del vídeo publicado resultaron muertos o heridos. Fueron alcanzados por lanzacohetes múltiples. Los ‘atacantes’ supervivientes , que habían retrocedido hasta una zona boscosa, fueron identificados posteriormente por la aviación del ejército, que los atacó desde el aire.

En general, las formaciones nacionalistas ucranianas han conseguido avanzar en los últimos dos días. *Según el semanario ZOV Kherson, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas *han ocupado dos pueblos: Andreevka y Lozovoye.

Pero al mismo tiempo, las pérdidas de personal ascendieron a unas 1.700 soldados y las tropas rusas destruyeron más de 100 vehículos blindados. En los asentamientos mencionados había un par de escuadrones. Como resultado de los ataques de la artillería rusa, la mayoría de los ‘atacantes’ fueron eliminados.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*comentario de forista ruso en el foro de la fuente:*
forista “Pescador” 31/08/2022 18:10

_Una ofensiva siempre conlleva muchas bajas, y los descerebrados tienen grandes pérdidas. Para una operación tan pequeña *(un par de pueblos) *las *pérdidas son demasiado grandes.* *La tarea prevista por es atraer fuera de las ciudades a las unidades de las FAU más preparadas para el combate, para que no se mezclen entre la población civil.* En aras de tal objetivo, el ejército ruso aguantó durante mucho tiempo hasta que los ucranianos establecieron varios cruces sobre el río Ingulets y fingieron que "no podían destruirlos de ninguna manera": los Bander-logs fueron atraídos por "Mowgli", de R. Kipling._


----------



## Salamandra (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Como está el patio...Pedir que se sancione a una empresa de energía por unos bombardeos que no solo no están realizando esa empresa, si no que es evidente quien los realiza.
> 
> *Ucrania reclama a la UE que sancione a Rosastom*. El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha reclamado este miércoles a la Unión Europea que sancione a Rosatom, la empresa estatal rusa de energía nuclear, *por los bombardeos en las inmediaciones de la central de Zaporiyia*



El patio somos nosotros, la UE. Tragamos cualquier cosa, pues cualquier cosa nos meten. Ucrania tiene un problema, no controla la central nuclear y por tanto no controla su producción eléctrica Eso es lo que se paga o se corta y como no puede hacer nada a derechas lo hará a torcidas.

Los rusos están dando a los ucros todas las opciones de propaganda y ésa guerra la ganan por goleada. Si hubiesen cortado unos ratitos para mandar mensaje de que o se paga o se va a cortar antes de nada no estaríamos en estas porque no les hubiesen dado tiempo a montar campaña.

La propaganda es la más nimia de las acciones. Ningún experto de los que llegan mañana a la central va a poder hacer nada técnico porque no hace falta ni está en sus manos ¿Qué hay de técnico en los bombardeos hablando con los que no bombardean?.

Extorsión o negociación pero de técnica mañana nada en la central.


----------



## piru (31 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Unidad ukra neutralizada cerca de Myrne, oblast de Mykolaiv.




Los han parado 1Km antes de llegar al frente:


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Ahora resulta que esta mañana habian echado a los Ucranianos pero de repente han vuelto en forma de chapa y están mucho mas adelantados, puto cRYBAR.  


La batalla por Kherson: la situación en el sector Andreevsky a partir de las 16.00 horas del 31 de agosto de 2022.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin embargo, ampliaron la zona de control en Sukhoi Stavka y, habiendo ocupado Kostromka , llegaron a las afueras del suroeste de la aldea de Bruskinskoye , a través de la cual el grupo se abastece en Davydov Brod .

Como resultado de los ataques al Cuartel General de Sukhoi y Andreevka , las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron al menos treinta unidades de vehículos blindados. El corredor del pontón que cruza la estepa está plagado de rastros de una ofensiva victoriosa. Pero las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron su objetivo: habiendo perdido personal y equipo en un ataque suicida, lograron alinear el corredor sobre los cadáveres.

▪Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no cejan en sus intentos de moverse hacia el noreste desde Lozovoye a través del tramo de Plotnitskoye y atravesar los bosques costeros hasta Belogorka .


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Ago 2022)

Los rusos deberán dar un rodeo, entrar en patera, y recibirán una paguita a cambio. Salen ganando.


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no me gustaría estar en esa lista, si algún día los chechenos entran por Andorra, van a correr como gacelas más de uno



Como publicó un medio en los primeros días de hostilidades, entrarán por...

.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Se vienen caquitas rusas y embolsamientos...


----------



## Señor X (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad es que ni se sonrojan.....Dos noticias que acabo de leer, literalmente las han puesto seguidas. Zelenski quejandose de que se les permita vender sus fuentes de energía y ganar dinero con ello...y por el otro lado sus amos criticando que Rusia no les venda gas hasta que decidan que ya no les interesa que se lo vendan. No te puedes quejar de que se les permita vender gas....y luego quejarte de que no te vendan gas.
> 
> *Zelenski pide más sanciones a Rusia y que no gane dinero con la energía*
> "Tenemos que hacer lo que podamos para hacer* imposible a Rusia ganar dinero* vendiendo sus *fuentes de energía*"
> ...



No son contradictorias (en la lógica de la élite europea). Desde el principio, las sanciones y la congelación de activos fue por ese camino:

1) Yo no te pago el gas

2) Tú me tienes que seguir dando gas

En sus ensoñaciones pensaban que la guerra económica pondría de rodillas a Rusia y no les quedaría más remedio que darlo todo a precio de derribo. 

En definitiva, quieren los recursos de Rusia, gratis. Ese fue su objetivo siempre. Pero parece que EEUU le tiene reservado a Europa otro destino del que no le habló en ningún momento.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

*Maskirovka. *Descripción gráfica.


----------



## Egam (31 Ago 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * El conflicto en Ucrania está precipitando el fin de la dominación occidental*
> por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> _* El conflicto ucraniano, presentado como una agresión rusa, no es más que la aplicación
> ...



Hoy hablando con mis mas experimentados colegas, me mencionaros la vuelta al "3 day week" que vivieron en UK en los 70's.
curioso
Pronto en toda Europa.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Lo que más pena me da es que mucha de esa infantería ucraniana podría estar luchando con el ejército ruso contra los anglos. Buena infantería y con mucho coraje pero sus dirigentes decidieron que fueran carne de cañón en el lado perdedor. Lo siento por ellos pero también tienen su parte de responsabilidad en esto.
> En la película de American History X, hay una conversación en la cárcel entre Derek (Edward Norton) y su antiguo profesor de instituto (Avery Brooks). El profe le comenta que entiende su situación porque él vivió lo mismo, culpaba a todo el mundo de sus males y no encontraba respuestas porque hacía las preguntas equivocadas; hay que hacer las preguntas correctas. Derek le pregunta "¿como cuáles? y el profe le responde "*¿Algo de lo que has hecho ha mejorado tu vida?".*
> Uno es responsable de lo que decide (acción) o no decide (omisión) y esos soldados siempre pueden elegir, incluso cómo morir.



No es tan fácil. Las decisiones las tomamos en base a 1º la información de la que disponemos. 2º nuestros intereses. 3º nuestros valores. 4º nuestro miedo o valor, según el caso.

Nunca nos extrañamos de la potente inversión de capital y medios que realiza el crimen organizado anglosajón en TV, radio, periódicos, redes sociales ¿acaso debemos ahora olvidarlo a la hora de juzgar a los demás? la mayoría de la gente sencillamente no da para más. Por eso es tan importante que realicemos una labor informativa. Salvamos conciencias con ello, es sin duda, una de las más importantes labores sociales en estos tiempos en los que la información está secuestrada por el mal absoluto.


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Es evidente que esta es una guerra muy diferente a la de Afganistán. El resultado no es ningún misterio;
Sólo la sensación de que Rusia está esperando que Ucrania se derrumbe literal y que los ucranianos 
se nieguen a luchar y/o derrocar a los nazis. Todo es posible. Como lo es que no quieran una gran ofensiva
y tomar Odessa, Kiev... por los grandes recursos necesarios, la enorme destrucción de infraestructuras
y visión política. Lo supongo.

Claro que, esa Ucrania es tan fascista, o mas, como la Alemania nazi, que a saber como pitará.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Ago 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Creo que el objetivo real es distraer tropas rusas y retrasar el avance de estas más al sur. Atacando pretenden que los rusos se desgasten antes de que vayan a por Mykolaiv. ¿El coste en vidas será elevado? ¿Qué más dará? Esta guerra no va de costes en vidas humanas. Va de agendas.



Yo en cambio creo que el objetivo es evitar los referendums en la zona.
Pero eso es imposible ya.

Y cuando esas zonas sean rusas, el panorama va a cambiar bastante.
Los ucranianos nunca fueron los más listos ni los más valientes.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Vaya por Dios...


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Se vienen caquitas rusas y embolsamientos...



1.700 de los mejores hombres muertos en la última ofensiva

Peor que Aleppo vais a terminar


----------



## Seronoser (31 Ago 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Humor festival
> Kristina Spohr
> El inmundo : "Gorbachov estaba profundamente en contra de la guerra contra Ucrania"



Hoy ha sido un gran día para Rusia.
La muerte de Gorbachov se ha celebrado, lo he visto en varios sitios con mis propios ojos.

Yo lo celebro ahora, que acabo de llegar a casa.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

Y más y más armas.

*Ucrania recibirá una nueva entrega de proyectiles de artillería de Suecia*. El séptimo paquete de ayuda militar sueca a Ucrania por valor de 47 millones de dólares ha sido anunciado por el ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov


Esto imagino que será para que dejen de grabar y distrubuir videos de hombres de fiesta en discotecas (si tienes dinero no vas a la guerra) a todo trapo mientras los civiles son enviados a morir obligados en el frente.

*Los restaurantes y cafeterías de Kiev deberán cerrar antes de las 22:00*. Las autoridades de la capital ucraniana implementarán la regla a partir del 1 de septiembre para adaptarse al toque de queda que dura desde las 23:00 hasta las 05:00 hora local ('Kiev Independent')


----------



## kasperle1966 (31 Ago 2022)

*El miedo y el pánico*

En la cumbre de la OTAN, celebrada con todo boato a finales de junio, se aprobó un documento en el que se amenaza a todos los países que no siguen las imposiciones occidentales, su traído y llevado "orden basado en reglas", su orden y sus reglas. A pesar de ello, he venido manteniendo que no es más que un bluff, un meter miedo como se atemoriza a los niños con el "hombre del saco" que no tiene ninguna base real hoy por hoy y que eso no fue más que un acto a la desesperada por parte del Occidente colectivo para, apoyándose en ese miedo, intentar mantener su hegemonía.

El reposicionamiento mundial que se venía produciendo antes de la crisis de Ucrania es evidente y desde entonces, y como consecuencia de lo que se está viendo y, en gran medida, por la agresión de Occidente contra Rusia (el robo de reservas monetarias, sobre todo), se ha acentuado. 

Así, hoy *Egipto* acaba de anunciar que* emitirá bonos en yuanes por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares*. Es un movimiento natural que se une a lo que ya ha hecho Israel al anunciar que añadía el yuan a sus reservas de divisas (os lo comenté también el en artículo del enlace anterior) y al más que probable que haga, antes de finalizar esta año, Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Y hay que prestar mucha atención al viaje programado de Xi Jinping a Arabia Saudita.

Las *Islas Salomón*, un archipiélago situado en Oceanía, *ha prohibido oficialmente a los buques de guerra de EEUU ingresar en sus puertos*. La decisión ha sido acogida por EEUU como suponéis, pero ha sido el perro faldero de EEUU en la zona, Australia, quien ha dado el ladrido más fuerte: está empezando el relato de que China va a crear en el archipiélago una "base de poder hostil", concepto repetido hasta la saciedad por los medios de propaganda australianos utilizando el fantasma de la creación de una base naval china. El acuerdo actual entre los dos países no establece nada parecido, pero en los "valores democráticos" occidentales hay una norma muy clara: lo que yo digo es la verdad, para eso soy democrático y tú no.

Y el gobierno de las islas no se ha quedado callado y ha prohibido a los medios de propaganda australianos la presencia en el archipiélago por "intento deliberado de sabotear la relación entra China y las Islas Salomón" promocionando información falsa. Como es lógico, ya se habla de "ataque a la libertad de expresión" y "chantaje a los medios". Supongo que los censusados por Occidente medios rusos están sonriendo.

Y *pasado mañana se inician los "ejercicios militares" Vostok 2022 en Rusia*. Vostok significa Oriente (Este, en sentido literal) y *participan nada menos que 14 países*. Es la primera vez que el número es tan alto, pero lo relevante es quiénes participan en ellos: Azerbaiyán, Argelia, Armenia, Bielorrusia, India, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, China, Laos, Mongolia, Nicaragua, Siria, Rusia y Tayikistán.

Id tomando nota de algo más que curiosidades: Argelia, Nicaragua y Siria, por una parte. Armenia y Azerbaiyán, enemigos enfrentados en un conflicto no hace mucho, por otra. India y China, lo mismo con un conflicto fronterizo irresuelto desde hace la pila de años y que anduvieron a palos hace unos tres años por ello.

Es evidente que algo se está moviendo aquí, que el mundo se está dirigiendo hacia un nuevo sistema de relaciones internacionales en el que las alianzas tácticas (como estas) están superando, y con mucho, a los viejos estándares que representa el Occidente colectivo, con OTAN o sin OTAN. Unas alianzas que con sus conflictos, diferencias y contradicciones están mostrando de forma clara cómo la hegemonía occidental decae a velocidad de vértigo y cómo el miedo desaparece en unas partes del mundo, a pesar del "hombre del saco", y aparece en otras, en las que hasta ahora amenazaban.

Es evidente que Occidente está en pánico ante otro ejercicio de estas características y lo que supone: el fortalecimiento de las relaciones entre Rusia y China en el ámbito militar. Los chinos han ido un poquito más lejos en esta ocasión. Dicen que su participación tiene como objetivo "mejorar la capacidad de respuesta conjunta a diversas amenazas a la seguridad, independientemente de la situación internacional y regional actual" (sic). Como siempre, miran hacia el futuro.

El Lince

*El territorio del Lince*


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y más y más armas.
> 
> *Ucrania recibirá una nueva entrega de proyectiles de artillería de Suecia*. El séptimo paquete de ayuda militar sueca a Ucrania por valor de 47 millones de dólares ha sido anunciado por el ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov



Suecia ese ex país, usado por el NWO para sus experimentos kalergi de sustitución de la población autóctona, no sin antes sufrir violaciones de niños suecos a los que se viola y se entierra vivos. 

Entre otras muchas más...


----------



## El-Mano (31 Ago 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> A ver que nos cuenta nuestro amigo Yago. Impaciente estoy por escucharle



El yago y gtimu ese... el que los vea que nos cuente.


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Egam (31 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿de que es el mapa hoyga?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1174891



edad media de jubilacion


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Putin busca una reconstrucción del imperio ruso y no hay más. Está en contra de muchos valores de la URSS (una mujer incorporada a la fuerza laboral, o un sistema totalmente laico), sino que cree en un tradicionalismo ortodoxo. Tampoco defiende el sistema liberal, prefiere un control férreo de la economía y un estado militarizado (en esto sí que coincide con la URSS). 

En su labor utiliza muchos recursos y maniobras militares heredadas de la URSS, aunque siente un profundo desprecio por los últimos dirigentes, a los que considera hombres débiles y corrompidos (Gorbachev, Jruschov).


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El que apoya a los nazis ucranianos, es un NAZI.



Te reto a que encuentres a otro que haya combatido en este foro más a los nazis que yo.

Para tu conocimiento llevo la cuenta de a quién apoyan los foreros nazis en esta guerra. Pues te informaré que alrededor del 95% de los nazis de Burbuja apoyan a Putin. Si quieres te recopilo la lista.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Ayer escuchando a un amigo que está en China hablando con otras personas en un canal muy pequeño, me dió una envidia tremenda escuchar cómo viven y que cultura conservan. En cambio la nuestra va al precipicio a ritmo acelerado


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Destrozos de los HIMARS en los ultimos 2 dias:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te reto a que encuentres a otro que haya combatido en este foro más a los nazis que yo.
> 
> Para tu conocimiento llevo la cuenta de a quién apoyan los foreros nazis en esta guerra. Pues te informaré que alrededor del 95% de los nazis de Burbuja apoyan a Putin. Si quieres te recopilo la lista.



Doy fe.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> 1.700 de los mejores hombres muertos en la última ofensiva
> 
> Peor que Aleppo vais a terminar



Fuente: CREANME!


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

Por confirmar en algún otro medio


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Fuente: CREANME!



Lo acaban de poner más atrás en varias fuentes, que tú o ellos te bloqueen, no es mi problema


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1174633
> 
> 
> Con dibujitos lo entienden mejor
> ...



Esto de las reservas de gas es muy significativo. Si estaban preparando esta guerra y preveían, a grandes rasgos, las consecuencias ¿cómo no aumentaron su capacidad de reserva para no pasar apuros? mi respuesta es que las corporaciones anglosajonas querían la ruina de Europa. Así podrán comprar todo a precio de saldo como he afirmado en diversas ocasiones, y así crear una macro-corporación lo suficientemente (creen) fuerte como para enfrentarse a los BRICS.


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que la misión de la OIEA no sirve de mucho, que dicen que la central está bien de momento, pero que es un riesgo si continuan los ataques....los Ucranianos seguirán bombardeandola. Que dicen que está mal y que los Rusos han de abandonarla para que la controlen los Ucranianos (porque tengan órden de decir esto) Pues evidentemente los Rusos no van a hacerlo.

Y evidentemente nadie va a ir a comprobar quien lanza los proyectiles porque tampoco les interesa (y tampoco es tarea de la OIEA) No va a cambiar nada, salvo como mucho dar más carnaza a los medios para hablar del enorme riesgo de esa central si tras la revisión dicen que está en mal estado, porque es evidente que lo que interesa en caso de que se diese una fuga, es culpar si o si a los Rusos.


----------



## clapham5 (31 Ago 2022)

CUBA en los 80's era el paraiso . Una pausa pal secado de lagrimilla 
El clapham era un crio pero se acuerda de lo bien que vivia . El transporte publico costaba 5 centavos . Habia comida en abundancia . 
El pais producia 6 o 7 millones de Toneladas de azucar . No habia clases sociales . Un proletario tenia sus necesidades cubiertas , sin lujos eso si pero todo estaba garantizado . La atencion medica era excepcional . Y la educacion ...bueno , ya conoceis al clapham 
La " seno " entraba en clase y todos los alumnos se ponian de pie mas derechos que una vela . 
Los domingos te ibas a la playa o a los Clubes Obreros ( Balnearios ) en la zona oste de La Habana . 
En Cuba habia mas tractores per capita que en EE UU y " ubre blanca " , una vaca cubana , produjo 109 litros de leche convirtiendose en un simbolo de la pujante ganaderia cubana . Los teatros y los cines no cerraban nunca . 
Pero todo era un " espejismo " . El " milagro cubano " era un fraude . La economia cubana dependia de los subsidios sovieticos 
Cuando colapso la URSS y estos se detuvieron la economia cubana desperto de su dulce sueno . 
El " sueno cubano " termino . Igual que terminara el " sueno europeo " . Igual que ocurrio en 1991 con Cuba Rusia ha dejado de " subvencionar " a la economia europea . El " milagro industrial " europeo es un sueno porque depende de la energia ( y las materias primas ) baratas de Rusia 
Sin energia ( y sin materias primas ) baratas la economia de Europa NO ES sostenible . Y colapsara como la economia de Cuba 
Esta es la leccion de la guerra de Ucrania . Exponer las miserias de un continente que no se merece estar donde esta .
Europa es un fraude . Y cuando los europeos se den cuenta de que viven en Cuba 2.0 les dara un shock 
Hasta que Europa encuentre un nuevo " Hugo Chavez " pasaran muchos anos . 
Y la pregunta del millon de pivxs . Ahora que todo el mundo sabe que la economia de Europa es un fraude y que sin los suministroa rusos esta condenada al colapso quien seguira invirtiendo en ella ? 
Es hora de que cojais el Mayflower y vengais al Nuevo Mundo y vivais vuestro sueno americano 
El clapham , por solidaridad con sus paisanos del otro lado del charco ( y del Oceano ) ha decidido no poner el aire acondicionado 
( mientras escribe este post )


----------



## pemebe (31 Ago 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Zelensky alquila su villa a los rusos por 50.000 euros - Il Tirreno*
> 
> El periódico italiano tiene un artículo en primera página con el titular:
> "Zelensky ha alquilado su villa en Forte dei Marmi a una pareja rusa por 50.000 euros al mes"
> ...



*Lo ha desmentido el agente inmobiliario (le han pillado con el carrito de los helados)

¿La villa de Zelensky en Forte dei Marmi fue alquilada a rusos? Cómo están las cosas*
Aclaración sobre el rumor de que la villa de Forte dei Marmi que se cree que es propiedad de Zelensky fue alquilada a ciudadanos rusos

En los últimos días se ha difundido en Versilia la noticia de que la villa de Forte dei Marmi que se cree que es propiedad del presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha sido alquilada a una pareja rusa. El agente inmobiliario de la inmobiliaria Forte dei Marmi Villas, Claudio Salvini, aclaró los rumores.

A "La Repubblica", Claudio Salvini desmintió los rumores: "*No había ni rusos ni ucranianos en la villa del Presidente de Ucrania Volodymyr Zelensky. Esto es una conjetura. La villa fue alquilada a una pareja para el verano, no le diré si viven o no en Londres, pero le aseguro que no pueden ser rusos porque tenemos una prohibición absoluta de alquilar a rusos y ucranianos"*.

A continuación, el mismo agente inmobiliario trató de explicar cómo pudo surgir el malentendido: *"Si alguien ha oído hablar en ruso en esa casa es porque quien la alquiló podría haber tenido invitados de habla rusa"*.


Quién es el propietario de la villa en Forte dei Marmi

El agente inmobiliario de la inmobiliaria Forte dei Marmi Villas, Claudio Salvini, también aclaró a quién pertenece la villa de Forte dei Marmi que está en el centro de los rumores: *"La villa de Vittoria Apuana está a nombre de una empresa italiana que pertenece a otra en Chipre, y pertenece a la mujer de Zelensky, que nos dio un mandato para alquilar la villa con esa cláusula (prohibición absoluta de alquilar a rusos y ucranianos, ed)"*.

El comentario del alcalde de Forte dei Marmi, Bruno Murzi
La página web del diario "La Repubblica" también recoge el comentario a la noticia del alcalde de Forte dei Marmi Bruno Murzi, que dijo sobre la villa en el centro de los rumores en Versilia: *"No hemos tenido ninguna noticia y francamente, hasta el estallido de la guerra, la única información que teníamos sobre la villa, que se encuentra en la zona de Villa Apuana, era que era propiedad de una empresa"*.

Lo que es verdad es que ha causado revuelo en Italia (*informazione.it*)

Forte dei Marmi, "La villa de Zelensky alquilada a turistas rusos": la sensacional indiscreción. Pero la agencia lo niega

"La villa está ahora libre, pero repito, no se ha alquilado a ciudadanos rusos".

Esta noticia causó un gran revuelo, ya que hace meses el presidente ucraniano había hecho un llamamiento para que no se ofreciera hospitalidad a los ciudadanos y yates rusos en Italia.

*Un chalet en Forte dei Marmi, valorado en 4 millones de euros,* alquilado a rusos adinerados de vacaciones en la conocida localidad toscana.

En las últimas semanas, turistas coreanos habrían estado interesados en alquilar la villa por entre 50 y 70 mil euros, pero luego el trato se habría caído. (*leggo.it*)

Un alquiler de casi 50 mil euros, para el mes de agosto, a la pareja de empresarios que viven, y trabajan, en Inglaterra. En julio, la misma villa había sido alquilada a ciudadanos italianos (*LuccaInDiretta*)

De los contratos comerciales no puedo hablar". Forte dei Marmi, vecinos rusos y ucranianos en la sombrilla de la playa La villa se alquilaría durante todo el mes de agosto a una pareja de ciudadanos rusos que viven en Londres por trabajo. (*ilmessaggero.it*)

*La villa, dotada de una piscina privada en el parque, constaría de 15 habitaciones, incluyendo seis dormitorios* (T*oscana Media News*)

La villa italiana de Zelensky no se alquiló a rusos "La villa italiana de Zelensky no se alquiló a rusos"
La agencia Forte dei Marmi: "La villa de Zelensky no fue alquilada a una pareja rusa" por Chiarastella Foschini. Tras los rumores que han circulado en Versilia, el propietario de Real Estate Villas explica: "Tenemos el mandato preciso de no dárselo a rusos o ucranianos" (*La Repubblica Firenze.it*)

En los últimos días ha circulado la noticia de que la villa de Forte dei Marmi que se cree que es propiedad del presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha sido alquilada a una pareja rusa. (*Virgil News*)

La villa del Presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, en Forte dei Marmi, no se alquiló a los rusos. La villa fue alquilada a una pareja para el verano, no le diré si viven o no en Londres, pero le aseguro que no pueden ser rusos porque tenemos una prohibición absoluta de alquilar a rusos y ucranianos", se explicó (*Tuttosport*)

PD: Comparado con esto lo de Iglesias es un Chamizo


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te reto a que encuentres a otro que haya combatido en este foro más a los nazis que yo.
> 
> Para tu conocimiento llevo la cuenta de a quién apoyan los foreros nazis en esta guerra. Pues te informaré que alrededor del 95% de los nazis de Burbuja apoyan a Putin. Si quieres te recopilo la lista.



Si señor-.......ahi le has dao al chinote de mierda.


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo en cambio creo que el objetivo es evitar los referendums en la zona.
> Pero eso es imposible ya.
> 
> Y cuando esas zonas sean rusas, el panorama va a cambiar bastante.
> Los ucranianos nunca fueron los más listos ni los más valientes.



En el momento en el que esos territorios se conviertan en regiones rusas, una ofensiva por parte de Ucrania sería considerada como... invadir territorio ruso. Y eso es algo muy diferente a lo que está ocurriendo ahora. A buen entendedor...


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> A los europeos, para ser más tontos e incautos, solo nos falta entrenar.
> Nos la mete doblada Rusia ganando lo mismo vendiendo menos, nos la mete doblada China e India revendiéndonos gas y petróleo ruso a sobreprecio, nos la meten doblada los países norteafricanos metiéndonos emigración sin control, y nos la mete doblada nuestro gran "aliado" EEUU vendiendonos (o no, ya veremos) gas licuado a precio de oro. Aunque quien se lleva la palma es Turquía, según como se levante Erdogan ese día, o nos mete unos cuantos emigrantes o bien nos vende el gas ruso también a precio de oro.
> Y ya para rematar la faena, los polacos y bálticos están provocando al oso para meternos aún más en el pozo, y Zelensky menos guapos ya nos ha llamado de todo. Y seguimos tragando.



Es lo que sucede cuando eliges profesión. Esto de ser puta tiene lo que tiene.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

Cojones,no me lo esperaba:


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Lo que haces en este hilo no tiene precio, no se como eres capaz de aguantar, mis dieces



Al ignore


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el momento en el que esos territorios se conviertan en regiones rusas, una ofensiva por parte de Ucrania sería considerada como... invadir territorio ruso. Y eso es algo muy diferente a lo que está ocurriendo ahora. A buen entendedor...



Pues lo entenderas tú jomio porque invadir territorio ruso,que no lo es....es como el que tiene un tio en Alcalá....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya follada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175120



Que poco duran las alegrias en la casa de los Nancis. 

Mapa de las 20 horas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Al ignore


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



Joderrrr,como estan las cabezas....ni puto caso amigo...


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Mientras unos cuentan mentiras vamos a contar otras verdades que no interesan. Se acabo el chantaje ruso:


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si ya lo dijo Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker Jiménez. Minuto 1:23:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuántos de los que consideramos como "periodistas", en realidad son otra cosa... Cuántos agentes habrá disfrazados de periodistas o de expertos; cuántos plumillas habrán sido "captados" para la causa a cambio de dinero, prebendas o más visitas a sus sitios o canales; cuantas revistas o sitios web en realidad habrán sido creadas por organismos oficiales o dependerán de éstos... Desde el año 2020, hemos vistos cosas muy raras en los medios de comunicación y en internet. Gente en principio moderada que después toma partido por el discurso oficial de forma descarada, gente que de repente comenzaba a subir contenidos y mensajes todos los días. Van a calzón quitado, y eso da hasta miedo.



Así es. A mi me resulta bastante obvio, que dada la importancia de la 'información', se entrenen a miembros de los servicios de inteligencia para que tomen puestos en los más importantes medios de comunicación de cada país. Eso lo dice también Pedro Baños, pero es que es de cajón. Y no es solo que se compren voluntades, que también, es que infiltran gente que en realidad trabajan para las cloacas del Estado... de ese que sirve como pollo sin cabeza los intereses de corporaciones extranjeras.


----------



## rejon (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

Al ignore


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

Al ignore


----------



## arriondas (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues lo entenderas tú jomio porque invadir territorio ruso,que no lo es....es como el que tiene un tio en Alcalá....



Lo sería para Moscú, y eso es lo que cuenta.


----------



## Egam (31 Ago 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un gran día para Rusia.
> La muerte de Gorbachov se ha celebrado, lo he visto en varios sitios con mis propios ojos.
> 
> Yo lo celebro ahora, que acabo de llegar a casa.



Yo lo he celebrado en casa con espumoso.
Un gran hijo de puta traidor que vendio su patria por dos duros de Soros & co, confesado por el mismo.
Bien se queme en el infierno.


Sin acritud


----------



## Egam (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto de las reservas de gas es muy significativo. Si estaban preparando esta guerra y preveían, a grandes rasgos, las consecuencias ¿cómo no aumentaron su capacidad de reserva para no pasar apuros? mi respuesta es que las corporaciones anglosajonas querían la ruina de Europa. Así podrán comprar todo a precio de saldo como he afirmado en diversas ocasiones, y así crear una macro-corporación lo suficientemente (creen) fuerte como para enfrentarse a los BRICS.



Con un a Libra que se tambalea, lo dudo.
Aqui ya le ven las orejas al lobo.
No calcularon bien.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La primera de esas colorinadas exitosas fue en Rumanía, bandera falsa incluida en Timisoara. Cuando las reconocemos es por que llevamos viéndolas desde hace más de 30 años.



¿30 años? más, mucho más. Lo que sucede es que entonces todavía no existía ese concepto. Y todavía hay muchos que siguen aferrados a las consecuencias de esas 'primaveras' primigéneas creyendo que eran movimientos verdaderos. Hablo del comunismo y del nazismo. Incluso antes, la revolución francesa fue eso precisamente. Y los que la ejecutaron, los mismos que ahora están incendiando el mundo.


----------



## vettonio (31 Ago 2022)

_❗ En la región de Kursk, Rusia, más de veinte animales [no los de Azov, sino los reales] murieron como consecuencia del impacto de un proyectil ucraniano en un complejo ganadero. Me pregunto si el Estado Mayor de las AFU registrará esto como otra "revancha"._


----------



## frangelico (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. A mi me resulta bastante obvio, que dada la importancia de la 'información', se entrenen a miembros de los servicios de inteligencia para que tomen puestos en los más importantes medios de comunicación de cada país. Eso lo dice también Pedro Baños, pero es que es de cajón. Y no es solo que se compren voluntades, que también, es que infiltran gente que en realidad trabaja para las cloacas del Estado... de ese que sirve como pollo sin cabeza los intereses de corporaciones extranjeras.



Y no sólo ahí. En todas las grandes empresas hay, en puestos donde se maneja información de importancia, gente "empotrada" por los poderes públicos. Ni siquiera notifican a RRHH, solamente es un "colócame a este ahí". Los tienes en operaciones.en eléctricas, en estrategia o el staff de presidencia o del CEO en muchas, en las telecomunicaciones en varios sitios, en finanzas suele haber también alguno. No son todos estrictamente agentes de la casa porque cobran su salario de la empresa y están ahí para lo que se les pida, eso sí.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Pero Rusia mala


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Pues si. después de los refrendos populares, la 'operación', quizás ya no sería 'operación'
y pasaría a ser ¿declaración de guerra?
No se... No lo veo todavía, pero que sabe nadie...


----------



## magufone (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Evidencias hay de sobra, incluyendo esas fotos y videos pidiendo donantes en Odessa y Nikolaev.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a decir, ¿a qué venís aquí?



A dar el cante...


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Puta mierda


----------



## h2o ras (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿30 años? más, mucho más. Lo que sucede es que entonces todavía no existía ese concepto. Y todavía hay muchos que siguen aferrados a las consecuencias de esas 'primaveras' primigéneas creyendo que eran movimientos verdaderos. Hablo del comunismo y del nazismo. Incluso antes, la revolución francesa fue eso precisamente. Y los que la ejecutaron, los mismos que ahora están incendiando el mundo.



*Guy de Rothschild*, hermanos primos y demas familia apoyan esas declaraciones...


----------



## pgas (31 Ago 2022)

*Hoy cerca de Kherson, las Fuerzas Aliadas, destruyendo la esperanza de Zelensky (mejores soldados)*

Muchos de ustedes, mis queridos espectadores, no comprenden completamente la esencia de los eventos que tienen lugar hoy en el sur de Ucrania (y pronto en el área al sur de Kharkov). Por lo tanto, se requieren explicaciones.

1. Al comienzo de la guerra, luchamos con el ejército regular de Ucrania, que tenía una amplia experiencia de combate, estaba bien armado y, lo que es más importante, utilizó todos los medios de reconocimiento posibles de los países de la OTAN. Pero en marzo-abril, sufrió grandes pérdidas, y luego el liderazgo político de Ucrania decidió preservar y acumular "las mejores partes" para el futuro "giro en la guerra".

2. Es por eso que el ejército ucraniano se dividió aún más, en esencia, destacando "material consumible" y "élite".
El comando de "material consumible" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pasó los últimos meses según lo previsto, tratando de contener nuestra ofensiva y ganando tiempo para reponer las unidades de "élite", su entrenamiento adicional (incluidos los instructores occidentales) y el equipo.

3. Lo que está pasando hoy en el sur es solo la entrada en batalla de esas unidades muy élites, bien equipadas con equipos y el mejor "material humano" (ver el video y comparar a estos "hermanos" con el tema de los pequeños que son capturados por nuestras tropas en el Donbass). De hecho, el régimen de Zelensky lanzó sus "unidades SS" a la batalla. Este es un ejército y una guerra completamente diferentes, pero ... hasta ahora con el mismo resultado para el régimen de Kyiv.
Y, sin embargo, sí, Kyiv esperaba otro (resultado). Por eso ahora tienen tanto estupor entre los oradores oficiales (de ahí la decisión de introducir la censura total en primera línea).

Si tomamos una analogía histórica, esta es la Batalla de Kursk, donde la Wehrmacht lanzó a la batalla a sus unidades de élite, que fueron derrotadas por el Ejército Rojo en el verano de 1943. Y más o menos el mismo significado (para el resultado de la guerra) sucedió el 29 de agosto y sucederá en las próximas semanas.

++++

*Rybar 21:21 *

_*❗*_ *La situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivoy Rog*
_ del 31 de agosto de 2022_

En el tercer día de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en *Kherson* , el enemigo decidió empujar la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en tres sectores a la vez: en el área *de Posad-Pokrovsky* , *Andreevka* y *Vysokopole.* . Cerca de *Alexandrovka* y *Blagodatny (Komsomolsky)* , las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tuvieron éxito y aún no lo tienen.

A pesar de la superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en tecnología, precisión de reconocimiento, designación de objetivos y fuego de artillería, las reservas reunidas apresuradamente en el campo de batalla mostraron una falta total de entrenamiento y falta de entrenamiento.

En algunas áreas, los militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la milicia de los destacamentos de defensa territorial entraron en batalla a toda altura, astillados con productos químicos militares.

_*▪*_En *la sección Posad-Pokrovsky del frente* :

_*➖*_A la mitad del día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pudieron atravesar la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF cerca de *Zeleny Guy* , habiendo desarrollado el éxito de *Ternovy Pod* . Temporalmente, las unidades rusas fueron devueltas a la frontera norte de *Kiselevka* .
_*➖*_Unas horas más tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, debido a la reserva móvil liberada de Aleksandrovka, lograron regresar a su línea de partida *Blagodatnoye (Petrovskoye) - Zeleny Guy* .
*➖Ljubomirovka (Bandera Roja)* y *Ternovye Pod* permanecen bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. *Soldado* y *Pacifico* en la zona gris.

_*▪*_En *el sector Snigirevsky del frente* :

_*➖*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar *Blagodatnoye (Komsomolskoye)* desde el norte desde *Partizansky* y desde el oeste desde *Kiselevka* . Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron después de la pérdida de cinco equipos y media compañía de personal muerto y herido.
_*➖*_En *Partizanskoye* , una estación de municiones APU fue volada.

_*▪*_En *el sector Andreevsky del frente* :

_*➖*_Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron reservas de vehículos blindados y personal en un ataque suicida a través de la estepa. Era posible avanzar desde *Sukhoi Stavka* hasta *Kostromka* y las afueras del sudoeste de *Bruskinskoe* .
_*➖*_Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa recuperaron la iniciativa, aseguraron la carretera *Davydov Brod - Bruskinskoye - Novaya Kakhovka* y reprimieron el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el *Cuartel General de Sukhoi* y *Kostromka* . Todo el corredor de Andreevka está bajo control total de fuego de las tropas rusas.
_*➖*_Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron expandir el control al *tracto Plotnitsky* , ubicado al este de *Lozovaya* .

_*▪*_En *el sector Olginsky del frente* :

_*➖*_Por la mañana, hubo informes de que *Arkhangelsk* había quedado bajo el control del enemigo. A la mitad del día, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzaron una contraofensiva, tratando de retomar el pueblo. Todavía hay peleas en el pueblo.
_*➖*_En *Olgino* , las unidades rusas mantienen con éxito la defensa. En *Vysokopolye* , lograron eliminar el cerco y lanzarse al contraataque. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se concentran en eliminar refuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Por lo tanto, bajo el control *confiado* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están la *Bandera Roja, Ternovye Pody, Andreevka, Lozovoe, Sukhoi Stavok* . Control controvertido sobre *Arkhangelsk* , *Olgino* , *Vysokopolye* y *Kostromka* .

La continuación de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania depende de la disponibilidad de mano de obra y equipo. Y lo uno y lo otro _todavía es_ suficiente. _Por el momento, la_ parte ucraniana puede permitirse el lujo de llenar el frente con los esqueletos de los equipos maltratados y los cadáveres de los militares apuñalados con productos químicos militares.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya han logrado hacer frente a dos oleadas de ofensiva. Estamos esperando la tercera ola en las mejores tradiciones de los manuales de entrenamiento de la OTAN.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



No pueden aparcar como la gente normal, no, tiene que aparcar estilo jolibud donde les sale de las peloas con frigoinetas de men in black y flamantes SuV de la ONU.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por confirmar en algún otro medio



Cinco a tres para una ofensiva de trincheras asentadas es simplemente mandar a la picadora a los soldados sin ningún sentido. Mínimo es duplicar tras al menos un barrido de artillería de esos que el polvo tarda un día en asentarse. Es prácticamente una toma de playa, las bajas de la primera oleada serán de al menos un 70% con mucha suerte.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si ya lo dijo Pedro Baños en el programa de Iker Jiménez. Minuto 1:23:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuántos de los que consideramos como "periodistas", en realidad son otra cosa... Cuántos agentes habrá disfrazados de periodistas o de expertos; cuántos plumillas habrán sido "captados" para la causa a cambio de dinero, prebendas o más visitas a sus sitios o canales; cuantas revistas o sitios web en realidad habrán sido creadas por organismos oficiales o dependerán de éstos... Desde el año 2020, hemos vistos cosas muy raras en los medios de comunicación y en internet. Gente en principio moderada que después toma partido por el discurso oficial de forma descarada, gente que de repente comenzaba a subir contenidos y mensajes todos los días. Van a calzón quitado, y eso da hasta miedo.



La cara de Chema Gil es de oler mierda fresca


----------



## NPI (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y más y más armas.
> 
> *Ucrania recibirá una nueva entrega de proyectiles de artillería de Suecia*. El séptimo paquete de ayuda militar sueca a Ucrania por valor de 47 millones de dólares ha sido anunciado por el ministro de Defensa, Oleksii Reznikov
> 
> ...



Ya no les molestarán/grabarán más, así se acaba el problema


----------



## Galiciaverde (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mucho mejor esto que decirle a Zelenski que dejen de atacar la central usando las armas entregadas por Europa y EEUU, claro que si, mucho mejor.....
> 
> *La UE da 5 millones de pastillas de yoduro potásico a Kiev ante el riesgo de exposición a radiación*
> La Unión Europea ha donado a Ucrania 5,5 millones de pastillas de yoduro de potasio para proteger a la población del país ante la posible exposición a la radiación




Y lo dicen como si la pastillita de yoduro potásico fuera milagrosa. 
Cierto que si cargas el tiroides con yodo el cuerpo no va a acumular el yodo radiactivo, pero el estroncio, polonio, cesio y demás radionucleidos pueden matarte varias veces, generalmente pasados algunos años (pocos) en forma de todos los cánceres imaginarios y enfermedades cardiovasculares.

Me revienta la costumbre que tienen en calmar a la población con medias verdades. Siempre se olvidan de la verdad más chunga: que si peta Zaporiya el centro y este de Europa se va al guano. Y al oeste también nos llegará una buena dosis de radionucleidos, aunque a dosis no tan catastróficas, pero el aumento de enfermedades y muertes no nos los quitaría nadie.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (31 Ago 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Mientras unos cuentan mentiras vamos a contar otras verdades que no interesan. Se acabo el chantaje ruso:



No sabes cómo funcionan los mercados y el control de precios. La comisión Europea puede dictar el precio que quiera. Como si Maduro le pone el precio a los Ferraris a 5 Bolívares la unidad. Otra cosa es que te venda alguien el Ferrari a 5 Bolívares la unidad. 

Si no hay gas hay que priorizar, que es lo que se conoce como desabastecimiento y racionamiento. Es decir, vamos a tener que elegir entre calentarnos o mantener la industria crítica funcionando. Mucha gente mayor va a morir de frío, empeorando las enfermedades respiratorias. Y los responsables serán los Regímenes Otánicos.

El chantaje Ruso sólo acaba de empezar. A la política Europea no la va a reconocer ni su madre pasado el invierno. Mucho Otánico terminará maldiciendo el día en el que "Fuck the EU" Nuland montó el Maidan.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Y lo dicen como si la pastillita de yoduro potásico fuera milagrosa.
> Cierto que si cargas el tiroides con yodo el cuerpo no va a acumular el yodo radiactivo, pero el estroncio, polonio, cesio y demás radionucleidos pueden matarte varias veces, generalmente pasados algunos años (pocos) en forma de todos los cánceres imaginarios y enfermedades cardiovasculares.
> 
> Me revienta la costumbre que tienen en calmar a la población con medias verdades. Siempre se olvidan de la verdad más chunga: que si peta Zaporiya el centro y este de Europa se va al guano. Y al oeste también nos llegará una buena dosis de radionucleidos, aunque a dosis no tan catastróficas, pero el aumento de enfermedades y muertes no nos los quitaría nadie.



Otro conforero publicó el prospecto de las pastillas, entre las pastillas o la vacuna del covic no sabría qué elegir, la verdad.


----------



## Elimina (31 Ago 2022)

Cualquiera que traiga como fuente al grupo prisa va al ignore. Y ya te iba a mandar un instante antes, pero por imbécil.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



' A continuación, el mismo agente inmobiliario trató de explicar cómo pudo surgir el malentendido: *"Si alguien ha oído hablar en ruso en esa casa es porque quien la alquiló podría haber tenido invitados de habla rusa"*. ' Pues serán o no rusos, pero se codean con ellos, así que afinidad como mínimo hay.

Probablemente sean 'rusos' de esos que prostituyen su nación en beneficio de terceros.


----------



## frangelico (31 Ago 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Y lo dicen como si la pastillita de yoduro potásico fuera milagrosa.
> Cierto que si cargas el tiroides con yodo el cuerpo no va a acumular el yodo radiactivo, pero el estroncio, polonio, cesio y demás radionucleidos pueden matarte varias veces, generalmente pasados algunos años (pocos) en forma de todos los cánceres imaginarios y enfermedades cardiovasculares.
> 
> Me revienta la costumbre que tienen en calmar a la población con medias verdades. Siempre se olvidan de la verdad más chunga: que si peta Zaporiya el centro y este de Europa se va al guano. Y al oeste también nos llegará una buena dosis de radionucleidos, aunque a dosis no tan catastróficas, pero el aumento de enfermedades y muertes no nos los quitaría nadie.



Cierto. Te quitas del riesgo de cáncer tiroideo, que es una broma (si tuviera que pasar por un cáncer me pediría ese, todos salen bien de él) pero no de los demás.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Cinco a tres para una ofensiva de trincheras asentadas es simplemente mandar a la picadora a los soldados sin ningún sentido. Mínimo es duplicar tras al menos un barrido de artillería de esos que el polvo tarda un día en asentarse. Es prácticamente una toma de playa, las bajas de la primera oleada serán de al menos un 70% con mucha suerte.



Y sin cobertura aérea…


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y sin cobertura aérea…



A los ucranianos les llega con la del móvil por lo que se está viendo.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Con un a Libra que se tambalea, lo dudo.
> Aqui ya le ven las orejas al lobo.
> No calcularon bien.



¿La libra? he dicho anglosajones para englobar a norteamericanos e ingleses, sus corporaciones ¿y que cae la libra y el dolar? ¿y? son acciones de cada Estado, que no de las corporaciones que habrán cambiado sus activos a 'lo que sea' para no perder nada y ganar, que cuando caen significa que aquello que 'te iban a dar' por el papelito, es la mitad de la mitad de la mitad. Una forma elegante de estafarte. Luego ya crearán otra moneda cuando les interese en base a 'otros parámetros'. Y como la deuda se la comerán esas naciones, en este caso EEUU e Inglaterra' ¿a ellos que más les da? lo pagarán los contribuyentes con sudor y lágrimas, como aquí.

A menudo caemos en el error de pensar que son los EEUU, UE o Inglaterra la madre de todos los males y los conspiradores por excelencia, que algo de eso tienen y mucho, pero los verdaderos responsables se cagan en las naciones que habitan.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ' A continuación, el mismo agente inmobiliario trató de explicar cómo pudo surgir el malentendido: *"Si alguien ha oído hablar en ruso en esa casa es porque quien la alquiló podría haber tenido invitados de habla rusa"*. ' Pues serán o no rusos, pero se codean con ellos, así que afinidad como mínimo hay.
> 
> Probablemente sean 'rusos' de esos que prostituyen su nación en beneficio de terceros.



O ucranianos rusófonos, me da a mi que gran parte de los ucropitecos son como los caspalanes, que se inventan una jerga para hablar en público pero en realidad hablan ruso.


----------



## troperker (31 Ago 2022)

Yo no he dicho que tu digas decadas
Sino a que hay analistas que decian decadas
Tantas sanciones para conseguir tampoco

Aca tienes a europeos liberandose de gas de rusia

Lo que me pregunto es quien alimentara a ucrania si los europeos dejan de consumir gas a rusia

Y tenemos tantas sanciones contra rusia
Que parece que molestan pero no tanto como menciono el mundo libre de analistas que no ven datos pero de verdad
Solo mienten o les da flogera investigar

Despues de tantas sanciones ya no les queda mucho con que intimidar a rusia

A continuar como van los sgtes meses


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)

Guerra en USA:









La esperanza de vida en EEUU volvió a caer en 2021 a causa del covid y los opioides


Los datos preliminares de los centros para el Control y Prevención de Enfermedades (CDC, por sus siglas en inglés) muestran que la esperanza de vida de los estadounidenses disminuyó casi un año de media, hasta los 76,1 años




www.elconfidencial.com





*La esperanza de vida en EEUU volvió a caer en 2021 a causa del covid y los opioides.*


----------



## Mabuse (31 Ago 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerra en USA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las ganas de vivir es lo que está cayendo, y eso no tiene cura fácil.


----------



## troperker (31 Ago 2022)

Mmm
Pero no es solo leer tontin
Que funcion realiza un su24 y que funcion realiza un su35

Tu lees pero pareces que no piensas

Lees demasiado para que

Todo el mundo lee y pocos analizan lo que leen

Lo unico que es evidente es que tu cerebro es copy paste
Sin analizar la informacion que brindas tiene sentido o no

Jaja


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las ganas de vivir es lo que está cayendo, y eso no tiene cura fácil.



Me has recordado la típica frase burbujera que me suele hacer reír: *'Quitáis las ganas de vivir'*. Qué cierto y que gran humor negro.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Eres retrasao?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



al ignore


----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)

Es tarde en el patio, podemos resumir algunos resultados preliminares del "gran avance" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por el momento, Kiev tiene muchos muertos y heridos, pocas adquisiciones territoriales

Aquellos lugares donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron un éxito temporal durante el día, volvieron nuevamente bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Ya escribí que en caso de una ofensiva fallida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los ucranianos pueden volver a sentarse a la defensiva y no escapar, incluso a pesar de una ventaja numérica de tres a cinco veces en personal


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Ago 2022)

Según los últimos informes, segundo contrataque Ucraniano. Ya les ha costado 2.000 soldados y 200 vehículos blindados......a los globalistas les da lo mismo la picadora de carne.

*¡¡URGENTE: LAS FUERZAS UCRANIANAS LANZAN UNA SEGUNDA OFENSIVA SORPRESA!!*


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173934



al ignore


----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

No lo dice Vladimir Putin, lo dice el Stultonberg de la OTAN: la OTAN está entrenando 
y armando a tropas ucranianas desde 2014 tras el golpe de Estado financiado por EEUU...
OTAN: entrenó batallones nazis, bombardea el Donbass para combatir ¡hasta el último ucraniano!


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Ago 2022)

Mercenario Colombiano muerto en Ucrania


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (31 Ago 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y los yates qué, son gratis?





JAGGER dijo:


> Y los yates qué, son gratis?



al ignore


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Ago 2022)

*Economía política de la guerra de Ucrania*


La semana pasada, los acreedores privados extranjeros de Ucrania aceptaron la solicitud del país de congelar durante dos años los pagos de unos 20.000 millones de dólares de deuda externa. Esto permitiría a Ucrania evitar el incumplimiento de sus préstamos en el extranjero. A diferencia de otras ‘economías emergentes’ con problemas de deuda, parece que los tenedores de bonos extranjeros se sienten felices de ayudar a Ucrania, aunque solo sea por dos años. La medida le ahorrará a Ucrania $ 6 mil millones durante el período, lo que ayudará a reducir la presión sobre las reservas del banco central, que cayeron un 28 por ciento en lo que va de año, a pesar de la importante ayuda extranjera.

La economía de Ucrania está, como era de esperar, en un estado desesperado. Se prevé que el PIB real disminuya en más de un 30 % en 2022 y que la tasa de desempleo sea del 35 % (Constantinescu et al. 2022, Blinov y Djankov 2022, Banco Nacional de Ucrania 2022). _“Estamos agradecidos por el apoyo del sector privado a nuestra propuesta en tiempos tan terribles para nuestro país”,_ respondió Yuriy Butsa, viceministro de finanzas de Ucrania, _“me gustaría enfatizar que el apoyo que hemos recibido durante esta transacción es difícil de subestimar . . . Nos mantendremos plenamente comprometidos con la comunidad inversora en el futuro y esperamos su participación en la financiación de la reconstrucción de nuestro país después de que ganemos la guerra”,_ dijo Butsa.

Aquí Butsa revela el precio a pagar por esta generosidad limitada de los acreedores extranjeros: la demanda acelerada de multinacionales y gobiernos extranjeros para tomar el control de los recursos de Ucrania y ponerlos bajo el control del capital extranjero sin restricciones ni limitaciones.

*Seguir leyendo…*


----------



## John Nash (31 Ago 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El jefe del KGB bielorruso informó puntualmente de la reunión de los tres fascistas en el bosque de Bielorrusia, pero el Manchita le ordenó dejarlo estar, él tambien estaba en al ajo.


----------



## El Veraz (31 Ago 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No sabes cómo funcionan los mercados y el control de precios. La comisión Europea puede dictar el precio que quiera. Como si Maduro le pone el precio a los Ferraris a 5 Bolívares la unidad. Otra cosa es que te venda alguien el Ferrari a 5 Bolívares la unidad.
> 
> Si no hay gas hay que priorizar, que es lo que se conoce como desabastecimiento y racionamiento. Es decir, vamos a tener que elegir entre calentarnos o mantener la industria crítica funcionando. Mucha gente mayor va a morir de frío, empeorando las enfermedades respiratorias. Y los responsables serán los Regímenes Otánicos.
> 
> El chantaje Ruso sólo acaba de empezar. A la política Europea no la va a reconocer ni su madre pasado el invierno. Mucho Otánico terminará maldiciendo el día en el que "Fuck the EU" Nuland montó el Maidan.





Bonitas pajas mentales os montais algunos con la triste propaganda rusa.


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr,como estan las cabezas....ni puto caso amigo...



Se nota que a Rusia le va bien


----------



## ghawar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad es que ni se sonrojan.....Dos noticias que acabo de leer, literalmente las han puesto seguidas. Zelenski quejandose de que se les permita vender sus fuentes de energía y ganar dinero con ello...y por el otro lado sus amos criticando que Rusia no les venda gas hasta que decidan que ya no les interesa que se lo vendan. No te puedes quejar de que se les permita vender gas....y luego quejarte de que no te vendan gas.
> 
> *Zelenski pide más sanciones a Rusia y que no gane dinero con la energía*
> "Tenemos que hacer lo que podamos para hacer* imposible a Rusia ganar dinero* vendiendo sus *fuentes de energía*"
> ...



Doblepensar orwelliano.


----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Le estan haciendo un castrati a los zelenskis...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175165



Las Ardenas...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (31 Ago 2022)

*Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de #Siria habrían repelido un ataque aéreo #israel sobre #Damasco, El ataque tuvo como objetivo el aeropuerto internacional de **#Alepo*, según informó agencia de noticias estatal siria, citando a un funcionario militar. #Rusia #Ucrania #OTAN #ONU #EEUU


----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La noche de borrachera en la que disolvieron la Unión Soviética sin contar con Gorbachov
> 
> 
> El 8 de diciembre de 1991 tres presidentes decidieron liquidar la URSS en un pabellón de caza de la reserva natural de Belovézhskaya sin que el líder recientemente fallecido supiera nada
> ...



Rusia, Ucrania (con la excepción de las zonas que fueron parte de Austria Hungría) y Bielorrusia jamás debieron separarse, son un pueblo y una nación.
Fue un accidente de la historia que poco a poco será subsanado.


----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Aún no quita responsabilidad de lo que ha hecho Gorbachev para dejar caer a la urss y llevarlos a la ruina, con guerras como las de chechenia y otras regiones que se separaron no precisamente de forma pacifica de la urss



Comparado con otros imperios la caída de la URSS fue ejemplar y casi sin derramamiento de sangre.
Chechenia es posterior a la disolución de la URSS.


----------



## Focus in (31 Ago 2022)

__





desafio al proruso mas malote de todos a luchar conmigo en el tatami, full contac a saco


el proruso mas makoy que me envie un mp , pelea en el tatami a saco, con un arbitro que mire que no se usen malas artimañas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Top5 (31 Ago 2022)

El _cozumel_ este tiene una manera de postear que ya la había visto antes en alguien que mandé a mi lista de ignorados -varias veces-.


----------



## Archimanguina (31 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Rusia, Ucrania (con la excepción de las zonas que fueron parte de Austria Hungría) y Bielorrusia jamás debieron separarse, son un pueblo y una nación.
> Fue un accidente de la historia que poco a poco será subsanado.



Bueno la mitad oeste de bielorusia es la polonia historica, las cosas como son. Otra cosa son lps movimientos de poblacion surgidos tras la IIWW


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por confirmar en algún otro medio



hala, ya podemos poner la cancion


----------



## Top5 (31 Ago 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Bueno la mitad oeste de bielorusia es la polonia historica, las cosas como son. Otra cosa son lps movimientos de poblacion surgidos tras la IIWW



Históricamente Polonia fue troceada por Rusia, Alemania y Austria-Hungría.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Rusia, Ucrania (con la excepción de las zonas que fueron parte de Austria Hungría) y Bielorrusia jamás debieron separarse, son un pueblo y una nación.
> Fue un accidente de la historia que poco a poco será subsanado.



Me da que de accidente. nada.


----------



## Malevich (31 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Históricamente Polonia fue troceada por Rusia, Alemania y Austria-Hungría.



Justo iba a decir eso. ¿De qué fronteras del "país Guadiana" hablamos?


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (31 Ago 2022)

Hace unos días se publicó sobre la detención por parte de los rusos de dos trabajadores de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. Se les acusa de facilitar información a la parte ucraniana.

*24.08.2022*

Russia detains two Zaporizhzhia nuclear workers for handing Ukraine information
*Russia detains two Zaporizhzhia nuclear workers for handing Ukraine information*


Hoy se ha publicado sobre la detención de dos individuos que supuestamente pretendían atentar contra la central nuclear.

*31.08.2022*

Official reports arrest of saboteurs planning to attack nuclear plant - Prensa Latina
*Official reports arrest of saboteurs planning to attack nuclear plant*

Vídeo de la detención.


Spoiler





```
https://i.imgur.com/werY7wN.mp4
```




Unas capturas.


Spoiler


----------



## Vilux (31 Ago 2022)

Mortero autopropulsado de gran calibre Tyulpan desnazificando centro de mando ucropiteco.


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Vaya follada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175120



Follada? como le cierren la apertura del norte se van a rendir en nada se han autoembolsado


----------



## Trajanillo (31 Ago 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Indicios de desesperación: cuando buscas reclutar a rusos étnicos en Moscú y San Petersburgo cuando está cada vez más claro que la guerra no es popular. El siguiente paso es alistar a la fuerza, como un tirano despiadado.
> 
> Al final, el hijoPutin se va quitando la máscara que a tantos ha engañado.



Eres mu tonto gavioton, pero que muy tonto.
A ti en el cole te ostiaban tus compañeros por idiota verdad?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (31 Ago 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por confirmar en algún otro medio



Encima les critican. La maldad e hipocresía de esta gente no tiene límites

espero que el Dios de los buenos les castigue como se merecen


----------



## Zhukov (31 Ago 2022)

Para el que quiera enterarse del mes de agosto, he compilado las noticias y observaciones sobre lo acontecido en este mes de agosto, me dejo muchas cosas fuera, pero son en su mayoría atrocidades y crímenes de guerra ucranianos, me he centrado en las operaciones









Noticias de la guerra 31/08/2022 resumen de Agosto


Situación general y operaciones durante el mes de Agosto: Frente Norte: Kharkov La defensa ucraniana se debilita al sacar tropas de la guarnición para apuntalar el saliente de Donbass. El e…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





PD el oficial de artillería que sigue mi blog comparte este enlace, es muy buen resumen y me ahorra trabajo, al menos hay gente en España que cuenta la verdad y se lo curra






Parte de guerra: Zelensky quema sus reservas en una “ofensiva” que está desangrando al ejército de la OTAN en el sur de Ucrania con miles de bajas


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.geoestrategia.es


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Ago 2022)

Para los imbéciles como @rejon o @Decimus


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Se quemaba carbón HDLGP


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ago 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Históricamente Polonia fue troceada por Rusia, Alemania y Austria-Hungría.



'Históricamente', hay mucho que leer: Batalla de Grunwald - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre y más atrás.


----------



## Castellano (1 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por confirmar en algún otro medio



Superioridad numérica, pero inferiores en artillería, y sin apoyo aéreo.

Es como aquellas cargas polacas a caballo en la IIGM frente a los panzer alemanes, solo consiguieron retrasar un poco lo inevitable a cambio de diezmar sus propias tropas


----------



## HelpAviation (1 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para los imbéciles como @rejon o @Decimus



como se ríen de la gente, aun me acuerdo cuando en un periodico español decía que las terrazas y los restaurantes de Kiev no había sitio libre. Mientras en el frente miles de soldados mueren en el día.


----------



## Castellano (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues lo entenderas tú jomio porque invadir territorio ruso,que no lo es....es como el que tiene un tio en Alcalá....
> 
> 
> rejon dijo:
> ...



Ucrania es una invención del siglo XX.

El sur (Odessa), el este (Donbass), y Crimea son Rusia históricamente.

Y Banderistán (Galitzia y Volinia) son históricamente polacas.

Lo único ucro ucro que podría ser Kiev, en realidad fue la primera capital de Rusia, incluso antes que Moscú, así que ni eso.

Y luego sois los primeros en decir que los Países Catalanes o Euskal Herria no existen y son invenciones nacionalistas, cuando es el mismo caso

Aclararos un poco


----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

ieeehhspartaco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1175431



* DIVIDE ET IMPERA , y el personal siempre entra al trapo.*


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

HDGLP el gasto de energía para viviendas en invierno no llega al 25% 

La industria se alimentaba con un mix energético basado en carbón más nuclear 

HDGLP ignorante tus padres son hermanos?


----------



## EsDeDinamita (1 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si lo que digo es que no te voy a dar la razón así como así, que no voy a dejar de tener una visión personal de cualquier tema, y que eso, forma parte de la realidad...qué es lo que no entiendes de eso?



Ya estamos desviando el tema


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Ya estamos desviando el tema



Serás de lo últimos que no lo tiene bloqueado


----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de #Siria habrían repelido un ataque aéreo #israel sobre #Damasco, El ataque tuvo como objetivo el aeropuerto internacional de **#Alepo*, según informó agencia de noticias estatal siria, citando a un funcionario militar. #Rusia #Ucrania #OTAN #ONU #EEUU



Luego se quejan de que los llamen sionazis...Hay que ser hijoperras.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ucrania es una invención del siglo XX.
> 
> El sur (Odessa), el este (Donbass), y Crimea son Rusia históricamente.
> 
> ...



Eres pro palestino?


----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)

NUEVO GASODUCTO RUSO PARA CHINA 









Rusia empieza a diseñar un nuevo gasoducto a China tras subir el suministro un 60%


Rusia ha comenzado a diseñar en el Lejano Oriente un nuevo gasoducto a China tras firmar Gazprom en febrero con la Corporación Nacional de Petróleos de China...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> NUEVO GASODUCTO RUSO PARA CHINA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si ves la jugada?

Rothschild y keswich junto con un fondo RPI conjunto con Rockefeller tienen muchos huevos puestos en china


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Sep 2022)

No me refería a esto. Me refiero alas tropas rusas y sus bajas. Yo calculo que el ratio de entre muertos y heridos es 4:1.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lapetus (1 Sep 2022)

La "prensa" hoy:

Gorbachov bueno
Putin malo
¡No os penséis que porque Ucrania no tome Jersón no está ganando! (a razón de 1000 tíos en dos dias).


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Sep 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> La "prensa" hoy:
> 
> Gorbachov bueno
> Putin malo
> ¡No os penséis que porque Ucrania no tome Jersón no está ganando! (a razón de 1000 tíos en dos dias).



Ejem






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

¿Jersón: la tumba de Putin?


Jersón será, seguramente, el final de la guerra, pero quizá no el de Putin, porque un pueblo de esclavos lo apoya.




www.libertaddigital.com





"El día 29 de agosto será histórico para los ucranianos, porque comenzó la contraofensiva. Según los expertos en cuestiones militares, la campaña para recuperar Jersón, la única ciudad importante en manos de los rusos, será contada en las Academias Militares de todo el mundo. La primera línea de defensa rusa fue abatida por completo por las fuerzas militares ucranianas. Los tres puentes que comunicaban las dos orillas del río Dnieper fueron volados y dejaron aislado al ejército ruso en el lado derecho. Nadie descarte que en las próximas semanas Ucrania reconquiste Jersón."
A veces creo que vivo en una realidad paralela.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Mermado hablabas de Alemania, encima alzheimer?


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Sep 2022)

Gorbachov es responsable de la represión brutal de las manifestaciones por la libertad en Vilna y Tbilisi con tanques soviéticos y de la masacre de civiles en Bakú. Por medio de estos crímenes, Gorbachov trató de mantener el statu quo soviético a toda costa. Actuó como un mafioso al que accidentalmente explotó un arma durante el robo, por lo que dejó de matar e inmediatamente comenzó a gritar que siempre se había opuesto al crimen y apoyado la paz. No mencionaré la misericordia expresada por el apoyo de Gorbachov a Rusia en 2014. 

¿Que Gorbachov desmanteló a la URSS? Será como la última persona que apaga la luz en la habitación porque todo estaba decido y planeado, cuando mister Gorbi no pintaba nada. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (1 Sep 2022)

Gracias, pero diría que tu respuesta iba para otro. Yo preguntaba sobre las ambulancias en Odessa y la gente haciendo cola para dinar sangre.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ucrania es una invención del siglo XX.
> 
> El sur (Odessa), el este (Donbass), y Crimea son Rusia históricamente.
> 
> ...



Todos los países, sin excepción, son invenciones (o vas a venir con rollos de la divinidad de dios haciendo países?)

La historia siempre cambia, el hecho de que en la península "fuera" islámica durante 700 años no significa nada acerca del futuro

Pero no son Polonia

Siguiendo eso, se puede argumentar que "Moscovia" fue solo una excisión de la Rus, por lo que, bueno, sería como que alguien dijera que México tiene "derechos" sobre España...o algo así...

Claro que Cataluña o País Vasco son nacionalismos inventados, de hecho, antes o después conseguirán la idependencia (la pregunta es cuando, no si lo harán). Cuando eso ocurra, España no tendrá ningún derecho a tratar de controlar su política ni a usarlos como "estados tapón" frente a otras naciones, es más, os llevaríais las manos a la cabeza muchos si algo parecido ocurriera, que nos conocemos ya....


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

Por cosas como esta Alberto Rojas está en una lista de Periodistas propagandistas que en realidad son agentes de inteligencia


----------



## ignorante (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Jersón: la tumba de Putin?
> 
> 
> Jersón será, seguramente, el final de la guerra, pero quizá no el de Putin, porque un pueblo de esclavos lo apoya.
> ...



Lo he leído un poco por encima, y hay algo que me ha llamado la atención.

Rusia y los -según _nuestra_ prensa- "_desinformados_" de occidente (entre los que yo me encuentro ) vemos a los ciudadanos españoles, franceses, americanos, ingleses... como personas buenas y manipuladas durante décadas por medios de información controlados por unos pocos. España, Francia, EEUU, son naciones oprimidas por una oligarquía capitalista que deja la carroña al pueblo para que no se subleve mientras ellos hacen el agosto y nos idiotizan y controlan. Somos víctimas inocentes. Nos agobian de trabajo y obligaciones para que no tengamos tiempo de pensar, y por si fuera poco desde niños nos han enseñado a no tener pensamiento crítico, fundamental para encontrar contradicciones/hipocresías. Cualquier persona que lea este hilo de burbuja, descubrirá la verdad (pese a los community manager de la OTAN).

En cambio este señor se ensaña con los ciudadanos de Rusia. Extractos (las negritas son mías):

_"La pasividad de los habitantes de Rusia después de seis meses de una guerra desastrosa certifica el espíritu esclavo de esta sociedad. El comunismo soviético por un lado, y la dictadura de Putin por otro, ha conseguido que el *tradicional nihilismo ruso* se haga odioso e insoportable para cualquier *ciudadano normal del mundo occidental *[...] nada de eso es equivalente al apoyo que tiene el déspota en el interior de Rusia [...] No sienten ni padecen, o eso parece [...] Y nadie crea que el silencio en la calle es compensado con la indignación en la vida privada. Al contrario, los recintos privados, *la vida en la comunidad familiar, son los principales lugares para alimentar el odio y el resentimiento contra Ucrania* [...] La *mentalidad nihilista e irracional del ruso* sobrepasa cualquier barrera imaginable. No moverán un músculo. Les importa una higa los desmanes de su líder [...] En fin, Jersón será, seguramente, el final de la guerra, pero quizá no el de Putin, porque un pueblo de esclavos lo apoya [...]"_

Pobre hombre. ¿No os da pena? Se puede ser cabrón, pero este sólo es idiota. Un idiota probablemente con titulaciones, nula capacidad de análisis, y que necesita urgentemente una clase de ética y derechos humanos o que se le aparezca la virgen y vaya a misa a leer los evangelios y aprender lo más básico. ¿En qué familias crecen estas personas?


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo he leído un poco por encima, y hay algo que me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Rusia y los -según _nuestra_ prensa- "_desinformados_" de occidente (entre los que yo me encuentro ) vemos a los ciudadanos españoles, franceses, americanos, ingleses... como personas buenas y manipuladas durante décadas por medios de información controlados por unos pocos. España, Francia, EEUU, son naciones oprimidas por una oligarquía capitalista que deja la carroña al pueblo para que no se subleve mientras ellos hacen el agosto y nos idiotizan y controlan. Somos víctimas inocentes. Nos agobian de trabajo y obligaciones para que no tengamos tiempo de pensar, y por si fuera poco desde niños nos han enseñado a no tener pensamiento crítico, fundamental para encontrar contradicciones/hipocresías. Cualquier persona que lea este hilo de burbuja, descubrirá la verdad (pese a los community manager de la OTAN).
> 
> ...



Un hijo de puta de cajón, por supuesto va a la lista

Agapito Maestre


----------



## torque_200bc (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo he leído un poco por encima, y hay algo que me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Rusia y los -según _nuestra_ prensa- "_desinformados_" de occidente (entre los que yo me encuentro ) vemos a los ciudadanos españoles, franceses, americanos, ingleses... como personas buenas y manipuladas durante décadas por medios de información controlados por unos pocos. España, Francia, EEUU, son naciones oprimidas por una oligarquía capitalista que deja la carroña al pueblo para que no se subleve mientras ellos hacen el agosto y nos idiotizan y controlan. Somos víctimas inocentes. Nos agobian de trabajo y obligaciones para que no tengamos tiempo de pensar, y por si fuera poco desde niños nos han enseñado a no tener pensamiento crítico, fundamental para encontrar contradicciones/hipocresías. Cualquier persona que lea este hilo de burbuja, descubrirá la verdad (pese a los community manager de la OTAN).
> 
> ...



Hay que aceptarlo; los europeos somos sociedades nazis. La propaganda rusa ataca al régimen de kiev, pero la nuestra ataca a lo ruso como ente abstracto, inhumano y maligno. El mismo discurso que se hacía y hace con los judíos, los musulmanes, los chinos o cualquier ente con el que estemos a la gresca en este momento. Uno puede pensar que el supremacismo fascista es exclusivo de pocilgas como Burbuja, pero lo cierto es que no hace falta casi nada para que el mismo lenguaje invada los medios de masas.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (1 Sep 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> Hay que aceptarlo; los europeos somos sociedades nazis. La propaganda rusa ataca al régimen de kiev, pero la nuestra ataca a lo ruso como ente abstracto, inhumano y maligno. El mismo discurso que se hacía y hace con los judíos, los musulmanes, los chinos o cualquier ente con el que estemos a la gresca en este momento. Uno puede pensar que el supremacismo fascista es exclusivo de pocilgas como Burbuja, pero lo cierto es que no hace falta casi nada para que el mismo lenguaje invada los medios de masas.



No es exactamente así.

Nuestra propaganda es antirusa pk USA quiere alejar a Rusia de europa.

La propaganda Rusa se centra en Kiev y Usa pk quiere absorover/controlar Europa en un futuro.

En cualquier caso, está claro que Europa como ente geopolítico no tiene agenda propia y es discutible que exista como entidad independiente.


----------



## ignorante (1 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Por cosas como esta Alberto Rojas está en una lista de Periodistas propagandistas que en realidad son agentes de inteligencia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175631



Si miras su perfil en LinkedIn, lleva trabajando en periodismo desde 2003 (como redactor y fotojornalista) en Unidad Editorial (El Mundo). Su educación es un cursillo en 2011 de fotografía (¿8 años después de empezar a currar?) y un "master" en periodismo del que no indica fecha (si buscas en google, es un master que imparte su propio periódico, El Mundo, colaborando con una universidad madrileña).

Trabajar sin titulación es normal en informática pero ¿en periodismo? ¿sin haberse pateado el mundo?

Pues sí, tiene toda la pinta de alguien "colocado" en el Mundo por Soros o similares 

O igual simplemente es un enchufado y un tonto del culo, pero tendría que ser muy tonto del culo a tenor de los tweets que pone. He leido unos cuantos y me he escandalizado. Pensé ¡dios, cómo está la prensa! ¿son todos así?. No, no puede ser. Casi que me inclino por la teoría del espía...





__





Cargando…






es.linkedin.com





Esa lista de espías que dices ¿cuál es?


----------



## Nefersen (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo he leído un poco por encima, y hay algo que me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Rusia y los -según _nuestra_ prensa- "_desinformados_" de occidente (entre los que yo me encuentro ) vemos a los ciudadanos españoles, franceses, americanos, ingleses... como personas buenas y manipuladas durante décadas por medios de información controlados por unos pocos. España, Francia, EEUU, son naciones oprimidas por una oligarquía capitalista que deja la carroña al pueblo para que no se subleve mientras ellos hacen el agosto y nos idiotizan y controlan. Somos víctimas inocentes. Nos agobian de trabajo y obligaciones para que no tengamos tiempo de pensar, y por si fuera poco desde niños nos han enseñado a no tener pensamiento crítico, fundamental para encontrar contradicciones/hipocresías. Cualquier persona que lea este hilo de burbuja, descubrirá la verdad (pese a los community manager de la OTAN).
> 
> ...




Se te olvidó citar lo mejor del artículo folletín del Agapito: 

*"Nadie descarte que en las próximas semanas Ucrania reconquiste Jersón*. Putin quedará totalmente deslegitimado ante el mundo entero y dependiendo de China. Y, lo que es peor, Ucrania se convertirá en una potencia militar, la gran barrera de la UE, para detener a Rusia."

Realmente no sé si delira, si es tonto del culo -esto lo intuyo-, o es que recibe un sobrecito de Langley todos los meses.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Si miras su perfil en LinkedIn, lleva trabajando en periodismo desde 2003 (como redactor y fotojornalista) en Unidad Editorial (El Mundo). Su educación es un cursillo en 2011 de fotografía (¿8 años después de empezar a currar?) y un "master" en periodismo del que no indica fecha (si buscas en google, es un master que imparte su propio periódico, El Mundo, colaborando con una universidad madrileña).
> 
> Trabajar sin titulación es normal en informática pero ¿en periodismo? ¿sin haberse pateado el mundo?
> 
> ...



Pues bien que diern la brasa para echar a todos los no titulados de la profesión en los ochenta y noventa. Hasta anular pensiones querían.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Sep 2022)

Informan un avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kherson en una dirección de impacto ...
Todos los aviones levantados para eliminar el avance ...
31/08/2022


Es poco probable que LOS NUESTROS ayer liquidaran 1200 APU,
alrededor de 300-400 ukropos fueron quemados em ataques ... el resto se retiró, pero serán conducidos hasta el final ... porque están avergonzados de no haber sido asesinados el primer día del MLRS de la Federación Rusa ... concienzudo


Ayer, la 128.a Brigada de Asalto de Gorono fue deshecha cerca de Kherson ...
Además, no entró en contacto cercano con las tropas de la Federación Rusa ...
Ella acaba de morir bajo ataques de artillería a 30 km de Kherson ...
No sé, reclutarán una nueva brigada ... de acuerdo con las leyes de tiempos de guerra, esto generalmente está prohibido


Un camarada de Krivoy Rog dijo que ayer y hoy en la ciudad no se puede llamar a una ambulancia.
Un monton de...
Trabaja como enfermero...
31/08/2022


Informan que el KODEMA sigue siendo NUESTRO!!!
31/08/2022


A partir de mañana, 01/09/2022, en todas las ESCUELAS DE ZAPORIZHIA, KHARKIV, KHERSON, DONETSK, LUGANSK regiones de la FEDERACIÓN DE RUSIA, la educación comienza en el IDIOMA RUSO...
LA LENGUA DE LOS ANCESTROS, LA NACIÓN QUE SIEMPRE ESTUVO EN ESTOS TERRITORIOS y simplemente fue donada por un malentendido
31.08


¡¡¡Ha pasado MEDIO AÑO!!!
Mariupol ya no HUELE a Ukroina...
¡¡Y absolutamente!!


Se construirá un Hospital Clínico Regional en Mariupol, se introducirá un Aeropuerto, se renovarán los puertos, se construirán 8 Nuevos Barrios, una Iglesia y lo más importante, se construirán 4 Unidades Militares, con un total de hasta 9 mil efectivos militares...
29/08/2022


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (1 Sep 2022)

¡Ríndete, Putin! Estás rodeado.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> A veces creo que vivo en una realidad paralela.




Quédate tranquilo. Tu vives y entiendes el MUNDO REAL, los que tienen puestas las anteojeras de la propaganda anglosajona son los periodistas (la gran mayoría).

El nabo de la nota que citas, si tuviera que dar la cara para explicar sus dislates se escondería debajo de la cama. Pero lo hace sin consecuencias.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Realmente no sé si delira, *si es tonto del culo* -esto lo intuyo-, o es que recibe un sobrecito de Langley todos los meses.




Comparto tu intuición, no tiene NI IDEA de lo que ocurre en el terreno y se mueve con la propaganda que le pasa la oficina de prensa de Zelensky.

Ese entiende menos el mundo que una vaca pastando en la pradera.


----------



## raptors (1 Sep 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El miedo y el pánico*
> 
> En la cumbre de la OTAN, celebrada con todo boato a finales de junio, se aprobó un documento en el que se amenaza a todos los países que no siguen las imposiciones occidentales, su traído y llevado "orden basado en reglas", su orden y sus reglas. A pesar de ello, he venido manteniendo que no es más que un bluff, un meter miedo como se atemoriza a los niños con el "hombre del saco" que no tiene ninguna base real hoy por hoy y que eso no fue más que un acto a la desesperada por parte del Occidente colectivo para, apoyándose en ese miedo, intentar mantener su hegemonía.
> 
> ...






> *Armenia y Azerbaiyán* en los: _"ejercicios militares" Vostok 2022"_* juntos....!!! *eso tengo que verlo....


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

Esto será como la ley de igualdad y las mujeres "maltratadas" se demostró que solo 1 de cada 10 euros destinados acaba realmente en una mujer maltratada, y los otros 9 para Chiringuitos, charos, etc...

Que por cierto se destinan miles de millones cada año y así con todo. El Nwo no para nunca


----------



## troperker (1 Sep 2022)

enserio tu cerebro no da
quieres decir que hace 20 años habia el consumo que ahora en europa
habia la misma capacidad industrial que ahora
alemania exportaba tanto como ahora
el resto de los paises ejm polonia tenia las empresas que metieron los alemanes 
que las personas estan metidas en un consumismo mas que ahora

que las cosas seguro eran tan caras como ahora hace 20 años

tu solo te dices imbe cil

la verdad das pena pense que rejon era el unico sin cerebro
mejor dedicate a postear noticias como rejon ni contestes 
das pena


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1173844
> 
> * Robles anuncia el envío a partir de mañana de la última ayuda anunciada para Ucrania. *
> Consistirá en 3 kilos de farlopa y varios kilos de Colon para ropa de color.



Que especifiquen cuál es cuál, no vaya a ser que "espumeen" de más


----------



## troperker (1 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Según los últimos informes, segundo contrataque Ucraniano. Ya les ha costado 2.000 soldados y 200 vehículos blindados......a los globalistas les da lo mismo la picadora de carne.
> 
> *¡¡URGENTE: LAS FUERZAS UCRANIANAS LANZAN UNA SEGUNDA OFENSIVA SORPRESA!!*



wow si los numeros son ciertos
pero es logico que kiev mande ataques a diferentes frentes y en en olas asi trataran de romper las defensas de los rusos en esa zonas
ucrania tiene la ventaja del uso de satelites de toda la OTAN (bueno eeuu los otros paises de la otan no tienen nada relevante)

a rusia le combiene tratar de triturar la mayor cantidad de vehiculos y soldados de kiev y tratar de tener la menor perdida de personal militar ruso y milicianos

creo que ucrania recibio tanque de polonia macedonia etc en total me imagino seran unos 300
en el peor de los casos ucrania pierda 150 a 200 tanques en esta ofensiva
quedaria muy perjudicada

pero quien sabe y talvez veamos tanques occidentales para las sgtes ataques en unos meses derepente para otras zonas
proporcionara el mundo libre tanque abrahams leopard challenger etc
o derepente compraran tanque de fabricacion rusa a otros paises de africa o medio oriente para ucrania


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

troperker dijo:


> enserio tu cerebro no da
> quieres decir que hace 20 años habia el consumo que ahora en europa
> habia la misma capacidad industrial que ahora
> alemania exportaba tanto como ahora
> ...



Un país como España consume el doble de energía que hace 30 años. El doble. Así que imaginemos Alemania o Francia...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Sep 2022)

troperker dijo:


> wow si los numeros son ciertos
> pero es logico que kiev mande ataques a diferentes frentes y en en olas asi trataran de romper las defensas de los rusos en esa zonas
> ucrania tiene la ventaja del uso de satelites de toda la OTAN (bueno eeuu los otros paises de la otan no tienen nada relevante)
> 
> ...



q es eso del "mundo libre" .... el de las vacunas, el del pensamiento unico, el de gane quien gane aqui no cambia nada o el de la censura de los medios de comunicación?


----------



## McRotor (1 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Un hijo de puta de cajón, por supuesto va a la lista
> 
> Agapito Maestre



Hay que hacer un listado como hacen ellos...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía se van destapando cada vez más cosas….el beneficiario es China…
Gazprom aumenta el suministro de gas a China a través de Power of Siberia en un 60 % en 8 meses - CEO.
Según Alexey Miller, el mercado chino es el mercado más dinámico del mundo, y en los próximos 20 años, el aumento en el consumo de gas en China será del 40 % del crecimiento del consumo mundial de gas








Gazprom boosts gas supplies to China via Power of Siberia by 60% in 8 months — CEO


According to Alexey Miller, the Chinese market is the most dynamic market in the world, and over the next 20 years, the increase in gas consumption in China will be 40% of the growth in world gas consumption




tass.com





El gasoducto Power of Siberia está trucado….puede suministrar más de lo que se decía…Maskirovka…


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

RT.
Un grupo de paracaidistas ucranianos ha intentado desplegarse cerca de la ciudad de Energodar la mañana de este jueves, según lo denunció el jefe de la administración provisional de la urbe, Alexánder Volga.

"Se ha producido un desembarco de tropas ucranianas que actualmente están bloqueadas [...]. Nuestra aviación lanza ataques contra ellos. Los exploradores descubrieron su ubicación", dijo Volga en declaraciones a la agencia Interfax.


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ucrania es una invención del siglo XX.
> 
> El sur (Odessa), el este (Donbass), y Crimea son Rusia históricamente.
> 
> ...



Y añade Bucovina norte y Budjak de Rumanía y Transcarpatia de Hungría.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

La misión del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) ha salido de la ciudad ucraniana de Zaporozhie y se dirige en estos momentos a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie en Energodar, en medio de reportes de intenso fuego de artillería, reporta Reuters.

El director general del OIEA, Rafael Mariano Grossi, declaró que su equipo está al tanto del "aumento de la actividad militar en la zona", pero mantiene su intención inicial de visitar la planta y ver a sus empleados.


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Gorbachov es responsable de la represión brutal de las manifestaciones por la libertad en Vilna y Tbilisi con tanques soviéticos y de la masacre de civiles en Bakú. Por medio de estos crímenes, Gorbachov trató de mantener el statu quo soviético a toda costa. Actuó como un mafioso al que accidentalmente explotó un arma durante el robo, por lo que dejó de matar e inmediatamente comenzó a gritar que siempre se había opuesto al crimen y apoyado la paz. No mencionaré la misericordia expresada por el apoyo de Gorbachov a Rusia en 2014.
> 
> ¿Que Gorbachov desmanteló a la URSS? Será como la última persona que apaga la luz en la habitación porque todo estaba decido y planeado, cuando mister Gorbi no pintaba nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Os puede tanto vuestro odio enfermizo e irracional que ni a Gorbachov perdonais.
Imagino que serás católico, así que aplícate el cuento.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Lo he leído un poco por encima, y hay algo que me ha llamado la atención.
> 
> Rusia y los -según _nuestra_ prensa- "_desinformados_" de occidente (entre los que yo me encuentro ) vemos a los ciudadanos españoles, franceses, americanos, ingleses... como personas buenas y manipuladas durante décadas por medios de información controlados por unos pocos. España, Francia, EEUU, son naciones oprimidas por una oligarquía capitalista que deja la carroña al pueblo para que no se subleve mientras ellos hacen el agosto y nos idiotizan y controlan. Somos víctimas inocentes. Nos agobian de trabajo y obligaciones para que no tengamos tiempo de pensar, y por si fuera poco desde niños nos han enseñado a no tener pensamiento crítico, fundamental para encontrar contradicciones/hipocresías. Cualquier persona que lea este hilo de burbuja, descubrirá la verdad (pese a los community manager de la OTAN).
> 
> ...



Es curioso ver cómo los "periodistas" tiran de estereotipos apolillados a la hora de definir a determinados países y a sus sociedades. En el caso de Rusia, esos tópicos son el pan nuestro de cada día. Un líder despótico, una población sumisa y manipulada, etc. Por un momento pensé que estaba hablando de España. Porque esa es la forma de comportarse del españolito medio.

Y a los hechos me remito. En estos últimos años, tanto el gobierno central como los autonómicos han prevaricado a gusto, y se han ido de rositas; nadie ha dimitido, nadie ha sido cesado, nadie ha asumido responsabilidades. Actuando de forma completamente arbitraria, las autoridades decretaron un estado de alarma que era ilegal, y que más bien era un estado de excepción encubierto. Tuvieron encerrada a la gente, multándoles por salirse de su "zona", mientras la prensa metía constantemente miedo a la ciudadanía, pasándose por el forro toda clase de códigos deontológicos o cláusulas de conciencia. Un comportamiento totalmente irresponsable.

¿La gente protestó? Sólo una minoría. Los demás lo aceptaron sin más, pasivamente, un "esto es lo que hay" de libro, mientras iban embozalados por la calle, convirtiéndose en "policías de balcón", simples chivatos, señalando a los que no cumplían con lo que ordenaba el gobierno. Gobierno asesorado por un oscuro "grupo de expertos", que en realidad eran fundaciones como ISGlobal, con vínculos con las farmacéuticas y con Bill Gates.

Ante semejante escenario, están como para criticar a otros países. ¿Espíritu esclavo? Por desgracia Occidente está lleno de gente que tiene ese espíritu, le dan cuatro mierdas y ya está contento. Encima, permite que le arrebaten sus derechos, ni se inmuta por ello. Son ciudadanos siervos.


----------



## montytorri (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Atonito (1 Sep 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> CUBA en los 80's era el paraiso . Una pausa pal secado de lagrimilla
> El clapham era un crio pero se acuerda de lo bien que vivia . El transporte publico costaba 5 centavos . Habia comida en abundancia .
> El pais producia 6 o 7 millones de Toneladas de azucar . No habia clases sociales . Un proletario tenia sus necesidades cubiertas , sin lujos eso si pero todo estaba garantizado . La atencion medica era excepcional . Y la educacion ...bueno , ya conoceis al clapham
> La " seno " entraba en clase y todos los alumnos se ponian de pie mas derechos que una vela .
> ...



Lo mismo podríamos decir de USA y su "Dólar", llegara un momento, y no creo que tarde mucho tal y como soplan los vientos, que el mundo entero dejara de usar los billetes del monopoly que imprime Estados Hundidos de América, cuando eso ocurra, los estadounidenses tendrán que bajar 10 escalones en su nivel de vida, y eso en un pais con una protección social nula y con mas armas per cápita del mundo solo significa una cosa, colapso de la sociedad.

Veremos entonces cuanto dura la pesadilla americana y su "way of life" que sin la subvención del resto del mundo vía el dólar, la hecatombe puede ser dantesca, y eso si no estalla antes una guerra civil, que camino van de ello.

No se si lo verán mis ojos, pero el día que eso llegue, sonara un enorme grito de jubilo en el mundo entero.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Si miras su perfil en LinkedIn, lleva trabajando en periodismo desde 2003 (como redactor y fotojornalista) en Unidad Editorial (El Mundo). Su educación es un cursillo en 2011 de fotografía (¿8 años después de empezar a currar?) y un "master" en periodismo del que no indica fecha (si buscas en google, es un master que imparte su propio periódico, El Mundo, colaborando con una universidad madrileña).
> 
> Trabajar sin titulación es normal en informática pero ¿en periodismo? ¿sin haberse pateado el mundo?
> 
> ...



Cuando ves un currículum con lagunas, piensas en dos cosas. O es un enchufado, que además a tenor de lo que escribe es bastante mermado... o es lo que dice Pedro Baños. Más bien lo segundo. No olvidemos que todos esos medios están llenos de intoxicadores a sueldo, gente que está en nomina de gobiernos y organismos oficiales, que los utilizan para soltar sus consignas. A quién has de apoyar, a quién has de odiar. Ver como actuaban en perfecta sincronización con el gobierno con asuntos como el de las mascarillas (primero que no, luego que sí) debería haber abierto los ojos a muchos. Y en la era de Internet, ya no se pueden borrar las huellas tan fácilmente, las hemerotecas son muy cabronas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Os puede tanto vuestro odio enfermizo e irracional que ni a Gorbachov perdonais.
> Imagino que serás católico, así que aplícate el cuento.



En Rusia Gorbachov es percibido por muchos como "un líder estúpido, perdedor, traidor y débil"…








«Вина и страх»: депутат Худяков предположил, что осознал Горбачев перед смертью


Первый и последний президент СССР Михаил Горбачев скончался на 92 году жизни. Депутат Роман Худяков считает, что смерть Горбачева «мало кого затронет».




politexpert.net


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

Qué? ya entramos en Jersón¿ o lo dejamos pa mañana?


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

A nadie.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas tomaron medidas para destruir a los saboteadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que intentaron capturar a ZNPP. Según la agencia, el intento de captura tuvo lugar el 1 de septiembre alrededor de las 06:00, hora de Moscú.








ВС РФ приняли меры по уничтожению попытавшихся захватить ЗАЭС диверсантов ВСУ


Украинские диверсионные группы численностью до 60 человек на семи лодках высадились на побережье Каховского водохранилища в трех километрах от станции.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

La foreria perspicaz e informada no necesita perder su tiempo luchando con otros 
que simplemente permanecen atascados en los clásicos rifirrafes de división que, 
quizás a una edad relativamente tierna, se tragaron pardillos por circunstancias, 
el anzuelo, la línea y caña incluida.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (1 Sep 2022)

Ucrania advierte a los profesores que impartan en las *escuelas* los planes educativos de Rusia en los territorios temporalmente ocupados pueden ser acusados de colaboradores. 
Por tanto, ha hecho saber que «están sujetos al *Código Penal de Ucrania* con todas sus consecuencias negativas».


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Sep 2022)

Ley de oferta y demanda simplemente. Da igual el color del partido político.

¡¡A ver si aprendéis a hacer análisis sin el sesgo mental!!

Aunque la importación de petróleo desde Rusia fuera muy reducida, al imponer las sanciones, el precio del petróleo en el resto de países que no son Rusia ha subido por el aumento de la demanda de países que han sancionado a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Actividad en todos los frentes


Desde hace varios días, todas las miradas están puestas en el frente sur, tanto en la ofensiva ucraniana, que busca acercarse a la ciudad de Jerson y tratar de sitiar ahí a las tropas rusas, como e…




slavyangrad.es











Actividad en todos los frentes


01/09/2022


Desde hace varios días, todas las miradas están puestas en el frente sur, tanto en la ofensiva ucraniana, que busca acercarse a la ciudad de Jerson y tratar de sitiar ahí a las tropas rusas, como en la situación en Energodar y especialmente en la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, que se encuentra en la ciudad. Mientras sigue denunciando el _terrorismo nuclear_ ruso, el ejército de Ucrania continúa bombardeando la zona en la que se encuentra la central, donde ha llegado ya la misión del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica, que pretende instalarse de forma permanente para garantizar la seguridad. Es improbable que a pesar de su presencia, Ucrania, que sigue culpando a Rusia por sus propios bombardeos, vaya a detener los ataques. El aumento de actividad militar muestra una estrategia de alta tensión en busca de explotar los puntos vulnerables para las tropas rusas, especialmente la escasez de infantería, para lograr éxitos locales sobre los que posteriormente construir una ofensiva más amplia.

Es el caso de la zona de Andreevka, Sujoi Stavok, localidad que las tropas ucranianas lograron capturar en las primeras horas de ofensiva y a lo largo de la cual han avanzado una distancia considerable dentro de territorio ruso, lo que unido a los intentos de avanzar sobre David Brod, han creado una situación peligrosa en caso de posteriores avances. Sin embargo, la situación también es incierta para las tropas ucranianas, que han avanzado de forma recta en un territorio rodeado por tropas rusas, por lo que el riesgo de quedar rodeadas es también elevado. Según reflejaba ayer _Rybar,_ una de las fuentes rusas mejor informadas de la situación en el frente, los avances en las 24 horas anteriores habían sido considerables, no necesariamente porque se trate de una gran distancia, sino porque indica la consolidación de posiciones y la incapacidad de las fuerzas rusas de hacer retroceder a las unidades ucranianas. Por la tarde, _Rybar_ informaba de un contraataque ruso al norte de Sujoi Stavok, intentando así aislar a las tropas ucranianas e impedir el suministro de material a esas unidades que tratan de avanzar.



Avances ucranianos en en 24 horas y dirección del contraataque ruso en la zona.

Pese al interés que ha causado la ofensiva en Jerson, que supone los primeros avances, por ahora tímidos, de Ucrania desde la retirada rusa de los territorios de Kiev y Chernigov, otras zonas del frente también merecen atención. Es especialmente importante la situación en Donbass, donde el frente se encuentra estancado y donde se gesta, a causa del bloqueo ucraniano del canal del Seversky Donest, una situación crítica en una zona tan poblada como Donetsk.


Artículo Original: DonRF

En el curso de la tercera fase de la _operación militar especial para proteger a Donbass _(esa es la denominación oficial), se han conseguido, de momento, los siguientes objetivos:

Se ha liberado la localidad de Peski.
Se ha capturado una seri de aldeas sin importancia estratégica.
No se ha levantado el bloqueo a fuego de la aglomeración urbana de Donetsk ni se ha levantado el bloqueo del agua.
En este contexto, Ucrania continúa atacando en la zona de Jerson y se parapara para atacar en Járkov. Siento escepticismo hacia estos ataques, salvo por un motivo: estiran los refuerzos y no permiten incrementar la agrupación en la batalla por Donbass. En este sentido, hay dos posibles situaciones: o estás avanzando o te están atacando. Si te atacan, significa que no estás avanzando en otras zonas. Y no es culpa del ejército. Habría que erigir un monumento en vida a los chicos, al personal y más aún a los “voluntarios” a los que se se recogió en la calle. Pero no son muchos, no disponen de buena instrucción ni equipamiento porque en esto ocho años el ejército se ha estado preparando para cumplir Minsk.

Ayer se publicó que: durante el día, dos civiles han muerto en el territorio de la RPD, otros 10 han resultado heridos. Hoy no será menos, ni tampoco el día anterior. Es así cada día. Hay agua corriente tres veces a la semana durante un par de horas. No es algo que cualquiera esté dispuesto a tolerar.

“Los últimos meses se han convertido en una seria prueba para Donetsk: el enemigo, impotente de ira, intenta dañar la ciudad, intimidar a sus residentes. Todo es muy duro ahora, pero no van a rompernos”.

La temporada de frío se acerca rápidamente. Bajo el fuego, sin suficiente agua. El invierno promete ser frío. los bombardeos no se detienen un solo día. Se puede calificar la situación de difícil o incluso crítica. No sé si hay reservas, si hay posibilidad de revertir la situación en el futuro inmediato, pero es necesario hacerlo. Simplemente es necesario. Aunque la liberación de ciudades satélite de Donetsk cause muchos problemas. Quedarán destruidas, como Marinka, y la población ya se encuentra sin aspectos básicos. Pero si ocurre en invierno…

Ignorando que la huida general de la población de morir de frío en las ruinas de las ciudades no va a funcionar, es mucho más fácil encontrar reservas y acelerar. El enemigo realmente desea ese escenario. El enemigo necesita ciudades congeladas hasta la muerte, grupos de refugiados sin hogar son necesarios para ilustrar sus resultados y desacreditar completamente al contario y Rusia no tiene otra opción: tras haber iniciado una operación frontal en la RPD, debe ser completada. Hoy es el último día de verano. Y esto no es algo que pueda silenciarse. Es la posibilidad de una catástrofe humanitaria de una escala sin precedentes.


----------



## Castellano (1 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y añade Bucovina norte y Budjak de Rumanía y Transcarpatia de Hungría.



Incluso algunas zonas de Transcarpatia además de húngaras otras fueron eslovacas (checoslovacas)

Efectivamente es un país totalmente artificial


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Rusia Gorbachov es percibido por muchos como "un líder estúpido, perdedor, traidor y débil"…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que esto es como lo de los samurais deshonrados. Uno acepta el papel de traidor, otro el de bufón y un tercero ejecuta la venganza. Mientras tanto disuelven todo y lo ceden a los subalternos para evitar que caiga en manos del enemigo ¿Cuantas empresas rusas están privatizadas en manos de corporaciones americanas? Adquirir Kalashnikov hubiera sido un negocio redondo, Mikoyan Gurevich, Suhoi, Tupolev, Antonov, Roscosmos, etc.
En Alemania y Europa del Este lo que no desmantelaron se lo apropiaron, pero Rusia se libró de forma ¿milagrosa o premeditada?.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Yan Gagin, asesor del jefe del gobierno de la DNR, sobre el intento de ataque ucraniano a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya:*

Los paracaidistas ucranianos aterrizaron cerca de Energodar.

Esto hay que gritarlo, ¡en voz alta!

*Aterrizaron al amparo del régimen de silencio solicitado por el OIEA... Como siempre.*

¡Están siendo atacados por nuestra fuerza aérea!

¡Creo que nuestra acción es el único camino!

Los nazis, en general, nunca respetaron los acuerdos, sino que los utilizaron para reagruparse y crear reservas.

Ahora esperaremos la condena de la comunidad internacional por ignorar el régimen de silencio.
Y por interrumpir la visita de la comisión a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.

En cuanto a las organizaciones internacionales, especialmente la ONU, ¡declaro su condición de bolsillo para los Estados Unidos!
*La ONU hace tiempo que dejó de actuar como árbitro internacional.*
Ha sido una herramienta en manos de Estados Unidos y sus "aliados" facilitadores de la OTAN durante muchos años.

Y sobre la propia comisión, puede llegar y perecer a manos de los "malditos rusos"... Como un sacrificio en el altar de la democracia... Puedes esperar cualquier cosa de los nazis y sus amos...









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Helicópteros de ataque sobre Energodar.
Al parecer, van a trabajar en los restos del desembarco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya

En la mañana del 1 de septiembre, dos grupos de sabotaje de hasta 60 personas en siete embarcaciones desembarcaron en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka, a tres kilómetros al noreste de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, e intentaron tomar la central, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El ministerio añadió que se habían tomado medidas para destruir el desembarco ucraniano cerca de la planta de Zaporizhzhya, incluyendo el uso de la aviación del ejército. También se señala que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están bombardeando el lugar de reunión de la misión del OIEA cerca de la aldea de Vasilievka y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

_"La provocación del régimen de Kiev con el desembarco tiene como objetivo perturbar la llegada del grupo de trabajo del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. El ministerio añadió que cuatro proyectiles ucranianos explotaron durante el bombardeo a una distancia de 400 metros de la primera unidad de energía de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en un comunicado._









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre el intento de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas de tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya:*

El 1 de septiembre, el régimen de Kiev intentó una gran provocación para interrumpir la visita de un grupo de trabajo del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bombardeando la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y el lugar de encuentro de la misión del OIEA con especialistas rusos cerca de la localidad de Vasilievka. Cuatro proyectiles explotaron a una distancia de 400 metros de la primera unidad de potencia de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

A las 6.20 hora de Moscú, dos grupos de sabotaje de hasta 60 personas en 7 lanchas motoras desembarcaron en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka, a tres kilómetros al noreste de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. Los saboteadores fueron bloqueados por los combatientes de la Rosgvardiya que custodian la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y por las unidades del ejército ruso que acudieron a reforzarlos. El grupo de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está siendo eliminado con la ayuda de helicópteros de la aviación del ejército.

*Alrededor de las 7:00, hora de Moscú, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas frustraron un intento de desembarco táctico de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en dos barcazas autopropulsadas de Nikopol a varios kilómetros de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, cerca del asentamiento de Vodyanoye. Como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, se hundieron dos barcazas autopropulsadas que transportaban una fuerza de desembarco táctico de las AFU.*

Ayer, 31 de agosto, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron tres "drones kamikazes" en el territorio de la central nuclear. Todos los drones fueron neutralizados por los sistemas REB rusos al acercarse a la planta. Dos de ellos aterrizaron en el tejado del centro de formación. No hubo víctimas ni daños.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que esto es como lo de los samurais deshonrados. Uno acepta el papel de traidor, otro el de bufón y un tercero ejecuta la venganza. Mientras tanto disuelven todo y lo ceden a los subalternos para evitar que caiga en manos del enemigo ¿Cuantas empresas rusas están privatizadas en manos de corporaciones americanas? Adquirir Kalashnikov hubiera sido un negocio redondo, Mikoyan Gurevich, Suhoi, Tupolev, Antonov, Roscosmos, etc.
> En Alemania y Europa del Este lo que no desmantelaron se lo apropiaron, pero Rusia se libró de forma ¿milagrosa o premeditada?.



Desde el momento que Rusia conservó la posición de Transnistria, parece bastante claro que SIEMPRE tuvo en mente recuperar el territorio perdido tras la caída de la URSS.


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas tomaron medidas para destruir a los saboteadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que intentaron capturar a ZNPP. Según la agencia, el intento de captura tuvo lugar el 1 de septiembre alrededor de las 06:00, hora de Moscú.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*
Hoy, alrededor de las 6.00 hora de Moscú, las tropas ucranianas con dos grupos de sabotaje
de hasta 60 personas en siete barcos desembarcaron en la costa del embalse Kakhovsky 
a tres kilómetros al noreste de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye e intentaron tomar la central.

Se han tomado medidas para destruir al enemigo, incluso con el uso de la aviación del ejército.

Además, desde las 8.00 hora de Moscú, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están llevando a cabo
un bombardeo con artillería del lugar de de la misión del OIEA en la zona del asentamiento 
de Vasilevka y la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

Cuatro proyectiles explotaron a una distancia de 400 metros de la primera central.

La provocación del régimen de Kiev tiene como objetivo perturbar la llegada del grupo*_
* de trabajo del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.*


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hay veces que leyendo post como este pienso que hay cerdos que saben escribir.
> Estoy convencido.



Al ignore


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

Que se iba a seguir atacando la central lo sabíamos todos. De hecho si muriese alguien de la OIEA en esta visita, en una zona controlada por los Rusos y además siendo una central con el riesgo que supone....De ser a la inversa, EEUU exigiría la cabeza de quien realizó el ataque, en este caso es evidente que se intentaría usar de excusa para que la Otan entrase con todo contra Rusia, porque se los culparía de los ataques y no a quien los realiza.

" "Vamos a intentar establecer una presencia permanente de la agencia a partir de ese momento", ha declarado Rafael Grossi, director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA)."

Ayer dije que esto no le gustaría a Zelenski. Pensandolo bien puede que si. Si los ataques continuan y parece evidente que continuarán (ni EEUU ni la UE está pidiendo a Ucrania que pare los ataques, solo culpan a Rusia y les exigen que dejen la central en manos Ucranianas para que así paren los ataques) y por alguna de aquellas muere alguien de la OIEA......los únicos que tienen que perder por irónico que resulte, serán quienes han sufrido el ataque, los Rusos, que será a quienes culparán (ya que se busca que siempre tengan la culpa)


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Mientras disminuyen los envíos de armas de Europa a Ucrania, crece su comercio con Rusia

El American Conservative escribe que 39 países, que representaban el 72% de las importaciones rusas antes del SAT, vieron caer las exportaciones a Rusia en un 57% tras la imposición de las sanciones. En abril, el mismo mes en que las exportaciones de armas comenzaron a disminuir, las exportaciones de mercancías empezaron a aumentar. En junio, sin embargo, las exportaciones habían vuelto casi a su nivel de antes de la guerra, aumentando un 47%. La mayor parte del aumento de las exportaciones a Rusia procedió de países, incluidos los europeos, que han suscrito las sanciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Sep 2022)

Los acuerdos son de compromiso de suministro pero no de fijación de precios.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Ni una palabra sobre el contraataque de nuevo - lo principal del *informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*:

▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas en las zonas de Veselaya Dolina y Zaitsevo.
▪ En la dirección de Novopavlovsk, las unidades rusas están asaltando el asentamiento de Vodyanoye.
▪ El ejército ruso está concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en mantener sus posiciones en la dirección de Yuzhnobuzhsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Sep 2022)

Concretamente de gas no los he visto, pero seguro que los que tú has visto son los únicos en los que el proveedor se compromete durante un medio o largo plazo a fijar un precio aunque pierda pasta


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

A pesar de los bombardeos cerca de Vasylivka y del continuo bombardeo de Energodar, la misión del OIEA cruzó la línea del frente y llegó al territorio liberado de la región de Zaporizhzhia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rober713 (1 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Os puede tanto vuestro odio enfermizo e irracional que ni a Gorbachov perdonais.
> Imagino que serás católico, así que aplícate el cuento.



Ultracatolico, como su amado Wojtyla, ese que queria emular a Inocencio III.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

En la aldea de Rubtsy, en el distrito de Krasnolimansky, 13 miembros del Ministerio de Emergencias de la DNR murieron y 9 resultaron heridos como consecuencia de un bombardeo nocturno de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El mercenario azerbaiyano de la Legión Extranjera, Said Vasif oglu Huseynov, es eliminado en la dirección de Nikolaev.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi las 10.30 horas del 1 de septiembre.*

En la mañana del cuarto día de la ofensiva sobre Kherson, las AFU no abandonan los intentos de ampliar la cabeza de puente en la sección Andreevsky del frente

En el tramo Andreevka - Lozovoye - Plotnitskoye se han habilitado un total de tres pasos de pontones, a través de los cuales se realiza el abastecimiento de la agrupación de las AFU en la orilla sur del río Ingults.

Bila Krinnitsa, curiosamente, está bajo el control parcial de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Algunas fuentes informan de que también se ha producido un avance en Davydov Brod, pero hasta ahora no podemos confirmar ni desmentir esta información.

Las AFU tienen el control condicional de la zona en las afueras del oeste de Belogorovka. El pueblo en sí está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Continúan los intentos suicidas de ampliar la zona controlada en la estepa. Tras el ataque suicida a Bruskinskoye, las AFU intentan avanzar sobre Karlamarka al sur de Kostromka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen trabajando en las reservas de las AFU redistribuidas. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Sep 2022)

Creo que Rusia va poner más tropas en juego como respuesta a las últimas provocaciones pero no a lo loco como han hecho los ucranianos sino planeándolo bien.

Limpiar la zona de las cercanías de Donetsk y un cinturón extenso que proteja a la central deberían ser sus prioridades.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El jefe de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya, Balitskyy, ha declarado que el desembarco ucraniano cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya ha sido destruido.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rober713 (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Rusia Gorbachov es percibido por muchos como "un líder estúpido, perdedor, traidor y débil"…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy fe de ello, residentes en España conozco a un buen numero de rusos y rusos con antiguo pasaporte ukro, todos le odian y le culpan de la desaparicion de la Union Sovietica, yo que le veo con cierta indulgencia pienso que era medio autista y le engañaron en Malta.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que se iba a seguir atacando la central lo sabíamos todos. De hecho si muriese alguien de la OIEA en esta visita, en una zona controlada por los Rusos y además siendo una central con el riesgo que supone....De ser a la inversa, EEUU exigiría la cabeza de quien realizó el ataque, en este caso es evidente que se intentaría usar de excusa para que la Otan entrase con todo contra Rusia, porque se los culparía de los ataques y no a quien los realiza.
> 
> " "Vamos a intentar establecer una presencia permanente de la agencia a partir de ese momento", ha declarado Rafael Grossi, director general del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA)."
> 
> Ayer dije que esto no le gustaría a Zelenski. Pensandolo bien puede que si. Si los ataques continuan y parece evidente que continuarán (ni EEUU ni la UE está pidiendo a Ucrania que pare los ataques, solo culpan a Rusia y les exigen que dejen la central en manos Ucranianas para que así paren los ataques) y por alguna de aquellas muere alguien de la OIEA......los únicos que tienen que perder por irónico que resulte, serán quienes han sufrido el ataque, los Rusos, que será a quienes culparán (ya que se busca que siempre tengan la culpa)



Ayer vi el video de la reunion de *Elensky y los tubbies de la OEIA o como se llame ese chiringuito. *Elensky iba hasta las cejas, es incapaz de controlar los gestos de su cara y se le nota la furia contenido del cocainómano mientras largaba su discurso lleno de sinsentidos. Los "atómicos", haciendo como que escribian y sin mantenerle la mirada, que eso puede dar rienda a un ataque de locura en un farlopero paranoico...

MUY mal rollo; compadezco a esa pobre gente porque no están en la posición de un jefe de estado al que *Elensky quiera sablear tanques, obuses y dinero. Los ucranianos los ven como chicos de los recados, parte del plan para recuperar el control de la central. Se están jugando el 20% de todo su suministro energético y eso puede sacar de sus casillas a mas de uno si la cosa no funciona como ellos quieren.


----------



## rober713 (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que esto es como lo de los samurais deshonrados. Uno acepta el papel de traidor, otro el de bufón y un tercero ejecuta la venganza. Mientras tanto disuelven todo y lo ceden a los subalternos para evitar que caiga en manos del enemigo ¿Cuantas empresas rusas están privatizadas en manos de corporaciones americanas? Adquirir Kalashnikov hubiera sido un negocio redondo, Mikoyan Gurevich, Suhoi, Tupolev, Antonov, Roscosmos, etc.
> En Alemania y Europa del Este lo que no desmantelaron se lo apropiaron, pero Rusia se libró de forma ¿milagrosa o premeditada?.



Traidor Gorbachov
Bufon Yeltsin
Venganza Putin
???????


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Por cosas como esta Alberto Rojas está en una lista de Periodistas propagandistas que en realidad son agentes de inteligencia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175631



Este es de los que dice que los agresores han golpeado violentamente con su ojo en el puño del agredido y se queda tan pancho el tio...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Sep 2022)

Vamos a suponer que sea verdad lo que dices porque las características son las de todos los contratos..........que supongo que también los que tú has visto tendrán una fecha de finalización o de renovación.....

¿¿O los de Sonatrach son indefinidos y para siempre??.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

Fin de la historia.

Los saboteadores ucranianos que aterrizaron el jueves por la mañana cerca de Energodar, en territorio controlado por Rusia en la región de Zaporozhye, fueron bloqueados y destruidos, dijo el jefe de administración de la ciudad, Alexander Volga


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Sep 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Ucrania advierte a los profesores que impartan en las *escuelas* los planes educativos de Rusia en los territorios temporalmente ocupados pueden ser acusados de colaboradores.
> Por tanto, ha hecho saber que «están sujetos al *Código Penal de Ucrania* con todas sus consecuencias negativas».



Por cosas como esta las ocupaciones rusas quedaran consolidadas.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Destrucción de un M777 cedido por los gusanos.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Por cosas como esta las ocupaciones rusas quedaran consolidadas.



Ucrania, con iniciativas de ese tipo, está facilitando que esas regiones se integren completamente en Rusia. Dejar caer que habrá venganza y de la buena en el caso de que regresen no es precisamente la mejor forma de ganarse a la gente.


----------



## rober713 (1 Sep 2022)

Veamos que opina el DAX y la locomotora europea





Hacia donde se va a resolver ese triangulo descendente?

A tomar por culo Europa


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ucrania, con iniciativas de ese tipo, está facilitando que esas regiones se integren completamente en Rusia. Dejar caer que habrá venganza y de la buena en el caso de que regresen no es precisamente la mejor forma de ganarse a la gente.



Por eso lo digo...


----------



## El Juani (1 Sep 2022)

Moscú. Septiembre 1. INTERFAX.RU - *El presidente de la junta directiva de la compañía petrolera "LUKOIL" Ravil Maganov murió después de caer desde la ventana del Hospital Clínico Central (TsKB) en Moscú, dijo una fuente informada a Interfax el jueves.*

"Esta mañana, Maganov se cayó por la ventana del Hospital Clínico Central. Murió a causa de sus heridas", dijo la fuente.

Los oficiales de la ley están en la escena, dijo.

Interfax aún no tiene confirmación oficial de esta información.

Maganov en la década de 1980 trabajó en Langepasneftegaz, que luego se convirtió en parte de LUKOIL. Desde el establecimiento de la sociedad anónima, ha ocupado altos cargos en LUKOIL. En 2020, tras la muerte del presidente del directorio de la petrolera, Valery Graifer, encabezó el directorio y dejó el directorio.





__





Cargando…






www.interfax.ru


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver, que tengo al pelagatos en el ignore, pero he leído contratos y...

Los contratos de gas, cierto, son take or pay y esos son a largo plazo (algunos, de hasta 35-40 años; hay uno muy famoso entre Shell y British Gas que llego a los tribunales, etc). También es cierto que tienen un periodo mínimo durante el cual todas las condiciones del contrato están fijadas al 100%, pero después de ese periodo se pueden introducir modificaciones, muchas veces referenciadas/indexadas.

El problema no es tanto los famosos contratos a largo plazo, sino toda la compraventa spot... vamos, que la jugada siempre es la misma: compras a largo plazo un 75-80% de tus necesidades y luego, el resto, a lo que salga; si tienes suerte, bien; si no tienes suerte...

Luego esta todo el mercado de derivados para hacer coberturas de posiciones a largo plazo. Y ese mercado de derivados afecta al mercado spot y viceversa...

Es todo bastante complicado  resumiendo, que si todo estuviese atado en contratos take or pay el precio spot no habría enloquecido; es de sentido comun.


----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Moscú. Septiembre 1. INTERFAX.RU - *El presidente de la junta directiva de la compañía petrolera "LUKOIL" Ravil Maganov murió después de caer desde la ventana del Hospital Clínico Central (TsKB) en Moscú, dijo una fuente informada a Interfax el jueves.*
> 
> "Esta mañana, Maganov se cayó por la ventana del Hospital Clínico Central. Murió a causa de sus heridas", dijo la fuente.
> 
> ...



¿Pedir el cese del conflicto lo antes posible y la paz es criticar a Rusia?

El poder de manipulación de las putas propagandistas OTÁNicas cada vez se supera.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Pedir el cese del conflicto lo antes posible y la paz es criticar a Rusia?
> 
> El poder de manipulación de las putas propagandistas OTÁNicas cada vez se supera.



Se están pasando tres pueblos con la manipulación. Van absolutamente desbocados.


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

Qué cruz... esto ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA HOSTIA...

Yo compro peras en la frutería de PEPE que está más cerca de casa, la frutería de JUAN vende MUCHAS más y tiene más cantidad de peras, además de incluso algo mejor precio, pero a mí no me compensa, porque no quiero ir, son las dos fruterías del pueblo y el único lugar dónde se venden frutas... hace unos días al ir a comprar mis peras me encuentro una cola de la hostia en la frutería de PEPE, la frutería de JUAN ha cerrado...

Y HABLO DE PUTOS DISTRIBUIDORES, NO DE PRODUCTORES INDIGENTE... la madre que te pario, que nos llevais con vuestras ESTUPIDECES A LA PUTA RUINA... un puto muerto de hambre sin un centavo es lo que eres y metiendo mano en el bolsillo del ciudadano trabajador y honrado, PUTOS IGNORANTES...


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Qué cruz... esto ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA HOSTIA...
> 
> Yo compro peras en la frutería de PEPE que está más cerca de casa, la frutería de JUAN vende MUCHAS más y tiene más cantidad de peras, además de incluso algo mejor precio, pero a mí no me compensa, porque no quiero ir, son las dos fruterías del pueblo y el único lugar dónde se venden frutas... hace unos días al ir a comprar mis peras me encuentro una cola de la hostia en la frutería de PEPE, la frutería de JUAN ha cerrado...
> 
> Y HABLO DE PUTOS DISTRIBUIDORES, NO DE PRODUCTORES INDIGENTE... la madre que te pario, que nos llevais con vuestras ESTUPIDECES A LA PUTA RUINA... un puto muerto de hambre sin un centavo es lo que eres y metiendo mano en el bolsillo del ciudadano trabajador y honrado, PUTOS IGNORANTES...



La UE no compraba a gas a Rusia por rusofilia o porque les gustaba la música de Chaikovsky o Rimsky-Korsakov. Simplemente era porque al lado tenían una fuente abundante y barata, con toda la infraestructura para transportarla ya hecha. Y para un país como Alemania los hidrocarburos rusos eran la única manera de poder mantener un potente sector industrial de valor añadido, sin tener que deslocalizar. De lo contrario, no pueden competir con Asia, donde existen muchas menos regulaciones que en la UE a la hora de fabricar lo que sea.

Es la economía, simplemente.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Las decisiones las tomamos en base a 1º la información de la que disponemos. 2º nuestros intereses. 3º nuestros valores. 4º nuestro miedo o valor, según el caso.
> 
> Nunca nos extrañamos de la potente inversión de capital y medios que realiza el crimen organizado anglosajón en TV, radio, periódicos, redes sociales ¿acaso debemos ahora olvidarlo a la hora de juzgar a los demás? la mayoría de la gente sencillamente no da para más. Por eso es tan importante que realicemos una labor informativa. Salvamos conciencias con ello, es sin duda, una de las más importantes labores sociales en estos tiempos en los que la información está secuestrada por el mal absoluto.



Entiendo que todo lo que nos rodea, y en ello incluyo los medios de comunicación con su potente maquinaria de propaganda, afecta a nuestro día a día y a nuestra toma de decisiones, pero no podemos excusarnos precisamente en esto cuando tomamos una decisión tan importante como coger un fusil e ir a matar seres humanos. No es elegir carne o pescado en una boda. Hay una responsabilidad como inductor y también hay una responsabilidad como autor. 
Uno tiene que saber lo que implica eso y apechugar con las consecuencias sean cuáles sean y si no sabes lo que haces también apechugas con las consecuencias y si hay próxima vez, te lo piensas mejor.
Lo siento mucho por estos soldados atrapados en su indecisión pero al final siempre siempre la decisión última la toma uno mismo. Ustedes lo llaman libre albedrío.


----------



## crocodile (1 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que Rusia va poner más tropas en juego como respuesta a las últimas provocaciones pero no a lo loco como han hecho los ucranianos sino planeándolo bien.
> 
> Limpiar la zona de las cercanías de Donetsk y un cinturón extenso que proteja a la central deberían ser sus prioridades.



Que no lo hagan a lo loco como los ukros está bien pero que hacen falta más tropas rusas es evidente, de lo contrario Rusia se enfrenta a una guerra interminable y una cosa es que no tenga prisa y otra es estar años y años.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Sep 2022)

El presidente de Lukoil acaba de morir por un accidente inesperado al tropezarse y se cayó por una ventana. No es coña...

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que tengo al pelagatos en el ignore, pero he leído contratos y...
> 
> Los contratos de gas, cierto, son take or pay y esos son a largo plazo (algunos, de hasta 35-40 años; hay uno muy famoso entre Shell y British Gas que llego a los tribunales, etc). También es cierto que tienen un periodo mínimo durante el cual todas las condiciones del contrato están fijadas al 100%, pero después de ese periodo se pueden introducir modificaciones, muchas veces referenciadas/indexadas.
> 
> ...



No es tan problemático como parece, pero es complicado...

Para que un proveedor en estas lides y un comprador lleguen a acuerdos importantes y de amplio rango se tienen que dar algunas condiciones vitales, pero básicamente que la inversión necesaria para generar una infraestructura de servicio esté cubierta, es lo que Qatar le dijo a Europa, aceptaba entregarles gas licuado, pero Europa a cambio tenía que garantizar un mínimo que asegurase la inversión necesaria a Qatar, es decir esos famosos contratos cerrados y a precio convenido. Esto tiene enormes ventajas en cierto sentido para ambos, pues permite disponer en gran medida de una inversión con un riesgo bajo control y CUIDADO CON EL TEMA DEL RIESGO que en todo esto es vital.

Pero eso SOLO es o tiene ENORME VIABILIDAD si el comprador tiene la capacidad para operar en el merado con DIVERSOS proveedores, de lo contrario se ve atrapado en el monopolio que imponga el vendedor...

Cuando NABUCO se viene abajo Rusia de facto al sacar adelante el Turk Stream y el North Stream II se convierte en un vendedor monopolístico y atrapa a Europa en sus redes, aún cuando europa tiene un bajo nivel de contratos asegurados, tiene los suficientes para garantizar la amortización de la inversión rusa a los precios acordados y... y...y...

Pues que ahora cualquier inversión que se haga para competir con el gas ruso es una INVERSIÓN MUERTA, dado que su nivel de riesgo es tan elevado que estaría cerca de ser bono basura o poco menos, de ahí QUE LOS QATARIES ni en sueños estén dispuestos a enviar gas licuado a Europa si esta no hace toda la inversión completa...pero si la hace se va a ver pillada, dado que el precio de venta del gas se vendrá abajo y un país como China obtendrá el mismo gas a precio INMENSAMENTE más reducido y en un mundo globalizado esto es un jaque mate...

Es una historia parecida a lo que Arabia Saudí le hizo a Rusia y el efecto de la guerra de Afganistan convinado...sobrepagamos un producto vital GAS, perdemos productitividad, generamos inflación y acabamos destruyendo economìas de escala y volviendonos poco competitivos y ello en medio de una guerra; RESULTADO:

- QUIEBRA.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Criterios de rentabilidad. Es así de sencillo.

España la ha cagado con el tema de Argelia. Mohamed debe tener a Sánchez cogido por los huevos, porque a nadie se le habría ocurrido enmierdar las relaciones con tu principal proveedor.


----------



## volador (1 Sep 2022)

En Vietnam los del norte perseguían y asesinaban a cualquier funcionario del sur sobre todo a los maestros en zonas rurales.
A los pocos meses no quedaba ningún maestro, todos muertos o se había escaqueado con cualquier excusa
Si quedaba alguno era seguro que trabajaba para los Vietcong
Está todo inventado


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (1 Sep 2022)

No llores, un abrazo virtual.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que no lo hagan a lo loco como los ukros está bien pero que hacen falta más tropas rusas es evidente, de lo contrario Rusia se enfrenta a una guerra interminable y una cosa es que no tenga prisa y otra es estar años y años.



Pero sabes el tamaño qie tiene Ucrania? La fuerza bruta casi nunca es la mejor solución a un problema.

Es más, Rusia ha destrudo todo el material que tenía Ucrania y ahora está destruyendo material de la OTAN que les resta a sus arsenales, porque lo que se envía a Ucrania se les quita a los paises miembros y no es fácil de reponer.

La guerra no se limita al frente de batalla, el concepto es mucho más amplio y Rusia domina en todos los frentes. ¿Pa qué lanzarse con todo y dar un paso en falso?

Si el conflicto dura años su victoria será más aplastante, la UE quedará hecha un erial y caerán muchos gobiernos antirrusos.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Pero sabes el tamaño qie tiene Ucrania? La fuerza bruta casi nunca es la mejor solución a un problema.
> 
> Es más, Rusia ha destrudi todo el mayerial wue tenía Ucrania y ahora está destruyendo material de la OTAN que les resta a sus arsenales, porque lo que se envía a Ucrania se les quita a los paises mimbros y no es fácil de reponer.
> 
> ...



Que quedemos arrasados y hechos un erial es parte sustancial del plan, gracias rejonín...


----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)

El Partido Demócrata se hace con Alaska por primera vez en 50 años en las elecciones al Congreso


La congresista demócrata, Mary Peltola, se convierte en la primera nativa de Alaska en ganar un escaño en el Congreso




www.infolibre.es


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

Qatar ahora tiene más compradores, no hay alternativa al gas ruso, pero vosotros a lo vuestro a seguir chupando la polla a la pérfida albión y todavía vais de patriotas, pa mear y no echar gota


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> España la ha cagado con el tema de Argelia. Mohamed debe tener a Sánchez cogido por los huevos, porque a nadie se le habría ocurrido enmierdar las relaciones con tu principal proveedor.



O puede que si.

En la tv decían que lo normal es que Pedro Sánchez ya no siga cuando termine su mandato (todos han visto lo inepto que es...claro que eso no significa que no sigan votandolo, pero hasta en su partido comienzan a estar hartos) De ser así poco le importará como vaya la economía Española y que no le importan sus ciudadanos y España lo ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva (llegando a pactar con independentistas y bildu) Si esto es así, estará pensando más en su futuro y en los favores que le pueden hacer cuando deje su cargo, que en la ruina económica que pueda dejar a España. Lo que es malo para España, no tiene porqué ser necesariamente malo para Pedrito.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Se te olvidó citar lo mejor del artículo folletín del Agapito:
> 
> *"Nadie descarte que en las próximas semanas Ucrania reconquiste Jersón*. Putin quedará totalmente deslegitimado ante el mundo entero y dependiendo de China. Y, lo que es peor, Ucrania se convertirá en una potencia militar, la gran barrera de la UE, para detener a Rusia."
> 
> Realmente no sé si delira, si es tonto del culo -esto lo intuyo-, o es que recibe un sobrecito de Langley todos los meses.



El problema que tendrán es cómo van a explicar a todos los consumidores de su basura, la gran hostia que se van a pegar. Es que están vendiendo que Ucrania va ganando y arrasando a los rusos. Es inaudita la total ausencia de ética en estos miserables.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Qatar ahora tiene más compradores, no hay alternativa al gas ruso, pero vosotros a lo vuestro a seguir chupando la polla a la pérfida albión y todavía vais de patriotas, pa mear y no echar gota



Dicho por el ex-vicepresidente de Aramco, no hay alternativas a día de hoy. No sobra nada.


----------



## frangelico (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dicho por el ex-vicepresidente de Aramco, no hay alternativas a día de hoy. No sobra nada.



Es una burrada solamente pensar que se puede sustituir El enorme volumen de hidrocarburos rusos como si nada. Asia sigue incrementado su demanda energética y la oferta no solamente no crece sino que desde USA se le han puesto palos en las ruedas (destrucción de Libia, que eran casi 2Mbd del mejor crudo destinados a Italia y sus vecinos en buena medida, un Irán que sin sanciones produciría 5Mbd durante décadas y ahora apenas tiene excedentes..).


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Como acaba de decir un forero, no se puede sustituir como si nada.


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

1 de septiembre. Quedan 20 días para la entrada del otoño astronómico. El 23 es el equinoccio de otoño en nuestro hemisferio y el 20 en el hemisferio sur.
Equinoccio, cuando el día tiene la misma duración que la noche.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Ya estamos con las trolas de que Rusia le va a vender a China y a India. ¿Cuánto gas? Porque la infraestructura que tienen ahora para transportarlo es una putísima mierda comparada con la que tienen en Europa.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como acaba de decir un forero, no se puede sustituir como si nada.



Se va a sustituir. Llora todo lo que quieras, pero se hará.


Y hasta será un buen negocio para muchos y la ruina de otros. Lo usual. 

Nadie moriría de frío fuera de Rusia.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Qatar ahora tiene más compradores, no hay alternativa al gas ruso, pero vosotros a lo vuestro a seguir chupando la polla a la pérfida albión y todavía vais de patriotas, pa mear y no echar gota



Chupar polla del hijoPutin,es lo que haceis tú....... chusquero y el chinote a diario.....


----------



## coscorron (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Criterios de rentabilidad. Es así de sencillo.
> 
> España la ha cagado con el tema de Argelia. Mohamed debe tener a Sánchez cogido por los huevos, porque a nadie se le habría ocurrido enmierdar las relaciones con tu principal proveedor.



España no la ha cagado con el tema de gas argelino, España ha hecho lo que le han mandado. ¿Sabes donde estan yendo todo el gas que no nos manda Argelia? pues a Alemania via Italia ...

Italia y Alemania se aprovechan del fracaso de España en Argelia

El giro sin explicación alguno de España respecto al Sahara no es más una pantomima bien pensada para tapar la realidad y es que a España le ordenaron que el gas argelino se lo ceda a Alemania. Ahora estamos pagando el mecanismo "antifragmentación" que sustenta en niveles razonables la prima de riesgo del bono español. Cuando debes tanto dejas de ser soberano y te toca joderte y hacer lo que te diga el acreedor y nosotros hace tiempo ya que no somos un país soberano.


----------



## Snowball (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Dicho por el ex-vicepresidente de Aramco, no hay alternativas a día de hoy. No sobra nada.








Europe Has No Real Alternatives To Russian Gas: Ex-Aramco EVP | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## frangelico (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como acaba de decir un forero, no se puede sustituir como si nada.



Se podrá sustituir poco a poco empezando en 2024 y acabando años después. En ese tiempo los gasoductos siberianos en obras y otros más llevarán gas a China, que hoy curiosamente es gran cliente de Australia , que a ver dónde coloca el suyo. Porque el LNG australiano hacia Europa es muy caro por los fletes, Japón quiere volver a la nuclear (y ya es un pais que ha pasado el pico de todo, con lo que su demanda energetica va hacia abajo) y la India comprará de Rusia y de un Irán que en unos años volverá a tener excedentes (ahora apenas tiene, sanciones mediante). China es un mercado que puede crecer muchísimo porque su actual demanda de gas es anómalamente baja al apoyarse su sistema eléctrico de modo masivo en un carbón que poco a poco ira perdiendo peso.


----------



## coscorron (1 Sep 2022)

Cierto y ahora dependemos del GNL USA y como todo el mundo puede ver la situación es mucho mejor.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Se va a sustituir. Llora todo lo que quieras, pero se hará.
> 
> 
> Y hasta será un buen negocio para muchos y la ruina de otros. Lo usual.
> ...



Santa ingenuidad...


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> España no la ha cagado con el tema de gas argelino, España ha hecho lo que le han mandado. ¿Sabes donde estan yendo todo el gas que no nos manda Argelia? pues a Alemania via Italia ...
> 
> Italia y Alemania se aprovechan del fracaso de España en Argelia
> 
> El giro sin explicación alguno de España respecto al Sahara no es más una pantomima bien pensada para tapar la realidad y es que a España le ordenaron que el gas argelino se lo ceda a Alemania. Ahora estamos pagando el mecanismo "antifragmentación" que sustenta en niveles razonables la prima de riesgo del bono español. Cuando debes tanto dejas de ser soberano y te toca joderte y hacer lo que te diga el acreedor y nosotros hace tiempo ya que no somos un país soberano.



Es lo que tiene vender el alma al diablo, que siempre cobra sus deudas. O... nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Es que el comunismo es democracia y libertad, que lo dijo la Yoli.


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La UE no compraba a gas a Rusia por rusofilia o porque les gustaba la música de Chaikovsky o Rimsky-Korsakov. Simplemente era porque al lado tenían una fuente abundante y barata, con toda la infraestructura para transportarla ya hecha. Y para un país como Alemania los hidrocarburos rusos eran la única manera de poder mantener un potente sector industrial de valor añadido, sin tener que deslocalizar. De lo contrario, no pueden competir con Asia, donde existen muchas menos regulaciones que en la UE a la hora de fabricar lo que sea.
> 
> Es la economía, simplemente.



Esta es una histoira de un drama... Europa NO QUERIA COMPRAR el gas ruso en esas cantidades, pero.... es que no hay gas cerca de europa y el que hay más lejos está bajo presión de diferentes escenarios, con lo cual... es que no había otra...

Qatar por poner un caso se inventó a Erdogan y fruto de ello la ruta TURCA para Europa se fue al caraho... eso ya era hodido... luego Iran-irak-siria planifican su propio gasoducto, antes de ello Rusia habái hundido el Nabuco...

Lo del gas en Europa es el fracaso más absoltuo que se haya vivido...

Pero, hay que entender el contexto real de las cosas...

El tan denostado hoy Schroeder y el equipo económico-productivo de la Alemania Occidental habían provisto una idea m eimagino, yo ahí no estaba, pero es puro sentido común y coherencia en el cual el gas pasaba a tener un lugar importante en el mix energético, pero para controlar su peso y precio lo que se iba era a potenciar las renovables, mantener bajo control el peso del gas, un cierto nivel de nuclear e inversión en productividad; era en cierto sentido la lógica que había llevado a esa Alemania OCCIDENTAL a su posición de dominio... cual era el problema de esta estrategia, pues algo simple, DEJABA al Tio Sam sin cobertura como gestor de las rutas comerciales y por ende hundía el papel de IMPERIO para dejarla en potencia...

En este escenario toma el mando de Alemania OCCIDENTAL la Alemania Oreintal y sus resentimiento, junto con el polaco, y del resto de ex-repúblicas y... Alemania deja de invertir en PRODUCTIVIDAD y se convierte en una potencia FINANCIERA A LA PARA QUE un enemigo frentista con Rusia, los rusos que PROBABLEMENTE hubiesen incluso aceptado NABUCO o algo parecido como contraprestación a la colabroación alemana occidental, se vuelven COMPETITIVOS...

Mientras todo esto sucede, EE.UU. intenta por todos los medios controlar oriente medio y especialmente Siria, vital y no menos Afganistan e Irak...

Irán es el fondo de la cuestión; con unas reservas ingentes y que convertirían al Tio Sam en el Rey del Mambo de las rutas comerciales nuevamente… pero EE.UU. fue de fracaso en fracaso y el culmen del desmadre fue la elección de Trump y el reconocimiento implícito que este hizo con aquello del MURO Y el AMERICA PRIMERO; Trump venía a reconocer lo evidente… con Hillary se hubiese ido con todo a por Siria…

Qué acontece realmente en Ucrania hoy… pues bien simple, Rusia probablemente se está NUEVAMENTE anticipando a las jugadas de la OTAN y fruto de ello simplemente emplea una parte pequeña de su ejército en Ucrania, mientras ESPERA Y DESESPERA el ataque a Siria…

En Siria EE.UU. tal y como está toda la situación no tiene nada que hacer:

- Es casi incapaz de controlar Irak, aquí debemos recordar lo de estos días, pero no menos el ataque que en su día hizo Irán a una de sus bases con misiles y a todo ello suma la posición COMPLEJA de Turquía y una Rusia activa sobre el terreno y que muy probablemente pueda poner sobre el terreno suficientes fuerzas… si atacar Irak preciso inmensos apoyos... el escenario es catastrófico…

¿Por qué se está atacando la central nuclear????… DESESPERACION.

Merkel, junto con los hodidos resentidos del este y el corto-medio plazismo de los anglosajones, incapaces de hacer nada diferente al pirateo, han convertido toda la situación en ingobernable: no les bastó generar una locura como China, tomar una deriva absurda del dólar, adoptar la indigencia del LIBEGALISMO y su hijo predilecto el GLOBALISMO, llevarnos a una sociedad inmadura y de dibujos animados, sino que encima cuando recogen frutos amargos obligan al que los recoge a que sean dulces y que se busque la vida para ello…

Kafkiano todo...


Y todo esto con una China lanzada en pos de adquirir un circuito de calidad en todos sus productos y con servidores diversificados de energía, con una enorme capitalización de su economía, economías de escala de niveles inimaginables en todo sector y una capacidad de desarrollo todavia insuperable para el resto…

Es una combinación inimaginable y que sólo PERMITIRIA un INDIGENTE MENTAL…

¿Quíen permitió todo ese estado de las cosas?: EL TIO SAM. De hecho es el único culpable, al aceptar en gran medida a toda una caterba de indigentes dirigiendo todo tipo de estructuras de poder, que basados en que nadie les decía nada se podían permitir todo tipo de aberraciones, como ha sido CHINA… gracias a la cual un país que vivía casi más en la indigencia que en la salud, ha reconvertido su economía y se ha refortalecido, sanando lo suficiente para hoy ponernos contra las cuerdas…

Y todo esto a cambio del dólar y UNA IMPRESORA.

Y el problema es Schroeder y el North Stream II…

El problema es la SOBERBIA, cuando se junta con el CORTOPLACISMO y la ESTUPIDEZ… esto es hoy EE.UU.

Quienes lo pagan más amargamente, pues sus propios ciudadanos y hoy Europa… un desastre como no cabe otro...


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Por fin alguien entiende lo que ocurre con el gas en Europa.

Las reservas de gas en Europa solo garantizan el suministro de dos meses


Que aunque Europa tenga un 100% de stock de gas, no le da ni para 3 meses


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Pues entonces que lo hagan de una puta vez, que no compren más a Rusia y ya está. Total, no lo van a notar...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Sociedad enferma que si necesita ser desnazificada y mucho mas. El diputado de la Duma estatal Serguei Mironov llamando a asesinar a Zelensky.
Debe ser esa otra forma de entender la democracia .


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya estamos con las trolas de que Rusia le va a vender a China y a India. ¿Cuánto gas? Porque la infraestructura que tienen ahora para transportarlo es una putísima mierda comparada con la que tienen en Europa.



Eres un Papanatas inculto y subnormal, como te crees que se hicieron las de Europa, además ya existen conexiones solo hay que ampliarlas.

Imbecil.


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

La inflación es culpa de Putin y tal y cual...

La inflación desbocada en la eurozona, que arrancó a mediados de 2021, 
marca un nuevo récord y despierta incluso al temerario BCE


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Se te olvidó citar lo mejor del artículo folletín del Agapito:
> 
> *"Nadie descarte que en las próximas semanas Ucrania reconquiste Jersón*. Putin quedará totalmente deslegitimado ante el mundo entero y dependiendo de China. Y, lo que es peor, Ucrania se convertirá en una potencia militar, la gran barrera de la UE, para detener a Rusia."
> 
> Realmente no sé si delira, si es tonto del culo -esto lo intuyo-, o es que recibe un sobrecito de Langley todos los meses.



Lo siento por no poner esa parte es que no quería que ningún forero sufriera un ictus leyendo tanta porquería sin sentido. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

Lo de que esto sea un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMIA a ti te la suda, ¿verdad???'.... jjajajajaaa

Lee un poco y luego intenta ENTENDER, dudo que puedas pero....

Hoy no tengo día para INDIGENTES Y discusiones de barra de bar, así que perdona si no entro en ello...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eres un Papanatas inculto y subnormal, como te crees que se hicieron las de Europa, además ya existen conexiones solo hay que ampliarlas.
> 
> Imbecil.



Y tú eres un HIJODELAGRANPUTA........jodete,,rata de cloaca......basura infecta.......


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Bajas de Oryx contabilizadas hoy. 15 rusas, contando 4 tanques; y 2 ucranianas, un antiaéreo y un barco, los dos son entradas antiguas. Sigo a la espera de los 60 y pico tanques ucranianos destruidos en 48 horas.

Bajas rusas. 



Bajas ucranianas.:


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Sí, para dos meses, dependiendo de cómo lo gaste.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Hay homenajes de este tipo por toda rusia ¡¡¡
Increible

Las tropas de élite rusas están siendo aplastadas por los ucranianos. La 3ra Brigada de Guardias Spetsnaz también sufrió pérdidas significativas... Este álbum contiene 76 fotos, algunas de ellas (alrededor de 3) fueron asesinadas en Siria, pero el resto fue liquidado en Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Al final estos homenajes a los "héroes" rusos van a abrir más mentes que la mejor propaganda ucraniana, la tortilla se les va a dar la vuelta por los numerosos "collage" de fotos de soldados muertos repartidos por toda Rusia, porque van a sacar las conclusiones contrarias a las que se pretende.


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

Indigente:









Qatar no puede asegurar el suministro de gas a Europa de forma unilateral


Qatar no podrá suplir unilateralmente las necesidades energéticas de Europa en caso de escasez debido a la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania, declaró ayer el



www.pressenza.com





Cito:

_Al hablar de la incapacidad de Qatar para reemplazar las necesidades energéticas de Europa de forma unilateral, el ministro de Estado Saad Sherida Al-Kaabi, dijo: «El volumen de gas que necesita la UE no puede ser reemplazado por nadie de forma unilateral, sin perturbar los suministros a otras regiones del mundo»._

Vamos lo de las peras de la frutería..

Antes de hablarme de algo por favor esfuerzate un poquito y usa el buscador del navegador... NO ME DES EL COÑAZO, QUE HOY NO TENGO EL día...

ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA.... se viene aprendido nené...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

La oficina de aduanas de Finlandia ha confirmado que, de conformidad con las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia, confiscará euros a los turistas rusos que regresen a casa.

¿Esto es parte también de la victoria diplomática rusa?


----------



## Charidemo (1 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que Alemania consume más que sus posibilidades. Les va a visitar un hombre de negro.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Bien, pues que se deje que comprar el gas ruso, que hay de sobra. Y ya está. Y nos ira muy bien.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Rusia es un estado paria. No puede comerciar con Japón, Corea, Austrália, Canada, Alemania, Estados Unidos... o sea con quién tiene tecnología.


Y no es capaz de fabricar nada sin tecnología y piezas occidentales.


Así que le acaba comprando los drones a otro estado paria: Irán. ¡Y no funcionan bien! ¡Les han estafado!


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

¿Qué carbón?


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

jajajajajajaaajajajaaa... yo te pongo el fusil de mi bolsillo y te pongo la mira el pasaorte y lo que haga falta, hasta si encuentras quíen lo haga por ti te ayudo a pagar... eso sí, con la condición de que como eso no suceda tú me pagas la vida de rey que tengo de tu bolsillo el resto de miis días...

Pero a ver... o sea tú si pudieras a quín pondrías al gobierno de tu país, a nuestro Antonio, o a Abas que lo mismo da o al tal Chepas o a un tal PUTIN... 

Mejot todavía tú quíen pondrías a gobernar Rusia.... jajaajaaaaaa

jajajajajaaaaaaa... mortal, y gracias que hoy no tenía un buen día... es que yo soy mucho de mirar mi bolsillo, me la suda realmente quíen gobiern Rusia y menos al Tio Sam en tanto me vaya bien...

Lo hodido indigente es cuando gente como tú quiere dar el doble de intereses de los que hay en el mercado y luego te cuentan que ellos en Nueva yorqui trabajan con un genío de las finanzas llamado mardorf o Maddof o algo así y que es tal genio que hasta el bueno del viejo Botin lo tenía en nómina.... jajajajajajajaaaa... genial.... jajajjaaaaa


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Los ucranianos han intentado impedir que la Comitiva que visitaba la Central Nuclear, siguiera su camino.
Tras más de 3 horas de espera, han pasado al lado controlado por Rusia, y los rusos les han escoltado al interior.




Porque sí amigos, parece que la central nuclear, está bajo control ruso


----------



## ROBOTECH (1 Sep 2022)

Ahí no hay ningún dato. Pon la producción y exportación de gas por país.


----------



## pegaso (1 Sep 2022)

Al ignore por cansico.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Jersón: la tumba de Putin?
> 
> 
> Jersón será, seguramente, el final de la guerra, pero quizá no el de Putin, porque un pueblo de esclavos lo apoya.
> ...



Uno de los principios básicos del periodismo, quizá el primero, es que cuando un titular es una pregunta, la respuesta invariablemente es negativa.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Ya no es sólo Wagner.
Es probable que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comience a reclutar criminales que cumplen condena a cambio de un indulto, así como una compensación monetaria.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Ahí no hay ningún dato. Pon la producción y exportación de gas por país.



Muchos países productores (entre ellos los dos mayores, Rusia e Irán) destinan buena parte de su producción para consumo propio, más de la mitad.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya no es sólo Wagner.
> Es probable que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comience a reclutar criminales que cumplen condena a cambio de un indulto, así como una compensación monetaria.



Anda mira, como los ucranianos. Combates entre delincuentes. Que gane el mejor. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Ojo que Hispañistán ya está pagando su deuda a casi un 4% en el mercado.
De esto nadie está hablando.

El Tesoro coloca 5.369 millones de euros y paga el tipo más alto desde 2014 a 10 años


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (1 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Es como aquellas cargas polacas a caballo en la IIGM frente a los panzer alemanes, solo consiguieron retrasar un poco lo inevitable a cambio de diezmar sus propias tropas



Creo que se trata de un mito, era demasiado bueno como para ser cierto. Por ejemplo:








Caballería polaca contra panzers alemanes


Caballería polaca 1 de septiembre de 1939. Un acorazado alemán bombardea, sin previo aviso, una guarnición polaca cercana a Danzig. Pocas horas después, la impresionante marea humana y material que…




comprenderelayer.wordpress.com





Recuerdo leer (quizás a Beevor, pero no estoy seguro) que el mito se originó por una unidad de caballería que quedó cercada por los tanques, e intentó escapar. En cualquier caso, fue un hecho aislado y no deliberado...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Polonia: 26 Cougar al Ejército polaco:

 


España: Ropa de invierno para Ucrania .


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú eres un HIJODELAGRANPUTA........jodete,,rata de cloaca......basura infecta.......



rata de cloaca, basura infecta, eres un niño...

En el fondo tu fobia hacia los rusos fue porque tuviste un novio ruso que te dejo el culo como un bebedero de patos y luego se fue con otro.


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

Me hago a la idea de que los rusos eran conocedores sabían que la contraofensiva 
ucro se acercaba. Mas que nada porque la tapa del caldero estaba pidiendo saltar.

Ante el hecho previsible, los militares rusos se movían al ralentí por los territorios
durante las últimas semanas hasta que la ofensiva ucraniana perdiera la fuerza.
En lugar de tomar territorios, los rusos reforzaron sus líneas de defensa.

Cuando ya no quede gas en la ofensiva ucraniana y haya sido derrotada sin paliativos, 
el avance ruso volverá a tomar ritmo con nuevas ganancias durante el mes de septiembre.
Poquito a poco.-..


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> rata de cloaca, basura infecta, eres un niño...
> 
> En el fondo tu fobia hacia los rusos fue porque tuviste un novio ruso que te dejo el culo como un bebedero de patos y luego se fue con otro.



Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...........


----------



## vil. (1 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que Hispañistán ya está pagando su deuda a casi un 4% en el mercado.
> De esto nadie está hablando.
> 
> El Tesoro coloca 5.369 millones de euros y paga el tipo más alto desde 2014 a 10 años



Pues no creas... en el escenario que estamos ese tipo está algo así como al -4%... dependes de la evolución, pero en el momento presente y con todo lo que parece venirse encima esos tipos son algo surrealistas... ahora hazte una idea de los tipos a los que pagamos los que vendimos hace un año, que es algo como para que uno piense quíen cohones gestiona esos préstamos y..... jajajajaaaaaa... cómo consigue el capital con que invertir... jajajajaaa...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Por cierto que coño pasa ? hoy es 1 de Septiembre....habran cobrado los bots putinianos ya o que?han entrado a tropel como pulgas....


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los vikingos llamaron "tierra verde" a Groenlandia, y los historiadores oficiales hacen encajes de bolillos para intentar explicarlo sin atacar a la ideología vigente.



Lo de tierra verde parece que fue una operación de marketing del bueno de Erik. Mucho más sugerente que "tierra de hielo", sin duda.

Es como cuando aquí el pocero de turno levanta adosaos en El Secarral de Fuenteseca, y la urbanización se llama "Residencial de los lagos de Altojardín"... 

Lo que no quita que los vikingos de Groenlandia prosperaran (o sobrevivieran) durante un periodo cálido. Cuando llegó el frío, se acabó la fiesta. No solo a ellos, normalmente a los humanos nos va mejor en los periodos cálidos. Cuando llega el frío, al menos antes, caemos como moscas.

Winter is coming...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Minutos después de la partida de la misión del OIEA en dirección a Enerhodar, aparecen informes de que Rusia está tratando de interrumpir la visita de los inspectores a la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia. 

La ruta segura acordada del grupo está bajo fuego de artillería.


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

A ver en plan barrio sésamo pa que los entiendas patriota:
si en el mercado hay 10 barriles y 4 los aporta rusia, quedan 6 a repartir entre más
Ahora vas y estudias la diferencia entre producción y excedente para exportación, os vais a meter el gas usano por el culo


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Ahora la Aduana finlandesa confisca euros a los turistas rusos que regresan a casa casi todos los días. El departamento no tiene estadísticas exactas sobre las cantidades incautadas.

El efectivo está siendo confiscado en base a las sanciones impuestas por la UE a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania.

- La exportación de la moneda oficial de la UE a Rusia está prohibida por las normas de sanciones, - dice el inspector jefe de aduanas Jarkko Keskinen .

У россиян на границе конфискуют наличные евро – Таможня: деньги изымают каждый день


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Sep 2022)

Donde hay follón, hay Toyota


----------



## EsDeDinamita (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ya no es sólo Wagner.
> Es probable que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comience a reclutar criminales que cumplen condena a cambio de un indulto, así como una compensación monetaria.



Zelenskaja soltó a los ucras en los primeros días


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

El texto viene a decir que el intento de penetración ucro en la central nuclear
tenía como objetivo retener a la misión OIEA, hacerse pasar por Speztnaz
generar una campaña de propaganda y minar la central, o algo asín...

*



В Кремле было известно о планах ГУР ВСУ воспользоваться приездом миссии МАГАТЭ и провести высадку десанта, чтобы попытаться захватить ЗАЭС и делать сутки заявления, что это российский спецназ. При идеальных условиях работы ДРГ, просчитывали задачу взять в заложники саму миссию и удерживать на заминировании АЭС, предъявляя требования о полном выводе российских войск на территорию Крыма.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Lo de tierra verde parece que fue una operación de marketing del bueno de Erik. Mucho más sugerente que "tierra de hielo", sin duda.
> 
> Es como cuando aquí el pocero de turno levanta adosaos en El Secarral de Fuenteseca, y la urbanización se llama "Residencial de los lagos de Altojardín"...
> 
> ...



Por mucho marketing que se inventara, aquel período fue propicio para la navegación y los asentamientos prosperaron. Hay excavaciones arqueológicas que lo confirman. Luego, la conexión por mar se hizo cada vez mas difícil, hasta cesar por completo debido a los temporales. Vamos, que estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## montytorri (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

HOY....


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> *Donde hay follón, hay Toyota*



Es verdad, bien visto.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Algun problema???o está muy bien ande está....


----------



## Moderado (1 Sep 2022)

Estamos viviendo los últimos suspiros de la potencia hegemónica que nos ha sometido y colonizado durante décadas, nos ha privado de soberanía y obligado a adoptar el sistema financiarizado que nos ha usado como ratas de laboratorio en la economía de deuda de la gran banca.

Es una oportunidad histórica para que España recupere su soberanía y ponga el estado al servicio de su pueblo

¿Qué hacen los de la banderita? pues abrir sus asquerosos anos al tío Sam para que siga pisándonos la cabeza, como no podía ser de otra forma.

España es un caso curioso, porque cuando mas se enseña la banderita, mas se usa la pulserita y mas se grita "viva España"; mas otanico, mas europeísta, mas pro-marroquí y servil se acaba siendo.

Ni política industrial, ni protección fronteriza con Marruecos, ni presión política en Bruselas.... nada.

Una vez que se dejan los mantras a un lado y comienzan a hablar de los problemas reales, esta gente es lo mas anti-español que te puedes echar a la cara, no hay un solo caso en el que no defienden ir contra los intereses nacionales.


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El texto viene a decir que el intento de penetración ucro en la central nuclear
> tenía como objetivo retener a la misión OIEA, hacerse pasar por Speztnaz
> generar una campaña de propaganda y minar la central, o algo asín...




Entrando en profundidades:

_*El Kremlin estaba al tanto de los planes de la Dirección Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas
de Ucrania para aprovechar la llegada de la misión del OIEA y realizar un desembarco 
anfibio para intentar capturar la central nuclear y hacer declaraciones durante un día de
que se trataba de fuerzas especiales rusas. En condiciones ideales de trabajo del GDR, 
calcularon la tarea de tomar como rehén a la propia misión y mantenerla en la explotación 
de la central nuclear, exigiendo la retirada completa de las tropas rusas al territorio de Crimea.

Boris Johnson trajo consigo el plan de la operación y algunos instructores como acorde
de su cargo de primer ministro, pero si el GUR tuviera éxito, se negaría a transferir el poder,
citando una emergencia internacional que amenaza con una catástrofe a escala planetaria. 
Por el momento, 47 combatientes del GUR han sido destruidos, tres han sido capturados (¡!) 
y dos se encuentran en estado grave, entre la vida y la muerte. El grupo de 12 personas está 
bloqueado por tres lados y aislado del agua y los barcos, y la batalla terminará a las 15:00. 
Se espera que Zelensky haga una declaración sobre esta situación a lo largo de la tarde,
el jefe de la misión del OIEA ya ha sido notificado de la situación, así como el Secretario 
General de la ONU, Guterres. La operación fue coordinada por agentes del MI6 desde su sede
en los suburbios de Kiev.
Las 64 personas del GDR fueron entrenadas recientemente en el Reino Unido y llegaron desde*_
* Varsovia a Odesa el 29 de agosto.*

t.me/obrazbuduschego2/11072


----------



## agricultura (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que esto es como lo de los samurais deshonrados. Uno acepta el papel de traidor, otro el de bufón y un tercero ejecuta la venganza. Mientras tanto disuelven todo y lo ceden a los subalternos para evitar que caiga en manos del enemigo ¿Cuantas empresas rusas están privatizadas en manos de corporaciones americanas? Adquirir Kalashnikov hubiera sido un negocio redondo, Mikoyan Gurevich, Suhoi, Tupolev, Antonov, Roscosmos, etc.
> En Alemania y Europa del Este lo que no desmantelaron se lo apropiaron, pero Rusia se libró de forma ¿milagrosa o premeditada?.



Puedes consultar a Rafael Poch, por ejemplo su artículo "la disolución de la URSS". 
En definitiva se cumplió la profecía creo que de Trotsky, que auguró que en un momento dado, los gestores pensarían que porqué iban a conformarse con ser los gestores pudiendo ser los propietarios.
La URSS no perdió en el campo de batalla con ningún ejercito, ni hubo ninguna revolución. Fue un proceso interno para repartirse el pastel, algo parecido a lo que pasó en España con Tabacalera, telefónica, Campsa, Iberia y etc, etc, pero a lo bestia. Un desguace en toda regla para achatarrar. El trabajo del colectivo durante generaciones, liquidado en un periquete. EEUU o GB poco tenían que ver, aunque se ha vendido que ellos eran los artífices del fín de la Unión Soviética.


----------



## agricultura (1 Sep 2022)

Macho no has entendido nada


----------



## magufone (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos países productores (entre ellos los dos mayores, Rusia e Irán) destinan buena parte de su producción para consumo propio, más de la mitad.



De verdad, no se de donde sacan a estos mermados... Si no saben ni escribir...


----------



## Adriano II (1 Sep 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Creo que se trata de un mito, era demasiado bueno como para ser cierto. Por ejemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un mito desde luego

Lo que pasa es que a todo el mundo le interesaba mantenerlo

1/ A los polacos como una gesta para mostrar lo heroicos que eran

2/ A los alemanes para mostrar lo retrasados que estaban los "subhumanos" de los polacos que todavía peleaban a caballo contra la moderna tecnología de los "arios" alemanes

La verdad es que no eran caballería propiamente dicha sino infantería que se movía a caballo (en vez de en camiones) porque ante la ausencia de carreteras en condiciones era mejor para moverse por el campo en Polonia


----------



## coscorron (1 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pues no creas... en el escenario que estamos ese tipo está algo así como al -4%... dependes de la evolución, pero en el momento presente y con todo lo que parece venirse encima esos tipos son algo surrealistas... ahora hazte una idea de los tipos a los que pagamos los que vendimos hace un año, que es algo como para que uno piense quíen cohones gestiona esos préstamos y..... jajajajaaaaaa... cómo consigue el capital con que invertir... jajajajaaa...



Y además las cantidades que se refinancian cada año es que son brutales, para el año que viene el coste en intereses ya crecerá en 7000 millones

La subida de tipos nos puede costar hasta 7.000 millones al año: ¿de dónde recortará el Gobierno?

Y teniendo en cuenta que nos van a pedir poner en orden nuestras cuentas estamos jodidos. La gracieta COVID y el endeudarse durante tres años por encima del 10 % año pues es lo que tiene que luego no hay quien ponga la casa en orden ... España tiene dos escenarios, depresión y gran depresión. Grazie Antonio Hijo de la Gran Puta ... Has arruinado a varias generaciones. Endeudarse y endeudarse como si los tipos de interes fuesen a estar a cero para siempre, se le nota que era doctor en economía cum fraude.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Sep 2022)

Demasiado diplomatico el Vladimiro. No se a cuanto ruso le habrá gustado este gesto.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> ......
> 
> Nadie moriría de frío fuera de Rusia.



..........................................................




















 la pampa te espera cabrito para que comas hierba luego lees esto


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo creo que no eres aún consciente de que eres un hijodelagrandísimaputa…….rata de cloaca...........



Mimimimimimimimimimi!!!! Eres mu tonto....


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> De verdad, no se de donde sacan a estos mermados... Si no saben ni escribir...



¿Acaso te extraña?


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te reto a que encuentres a otro que haya combatido en este foro más a los nazis que yo.
> 
> Para tu conocimiento llevo la cuenta de a quién apoyan los foreros nazis en esta guerra. Pues te informaré que alrededor del 95% de los nazis de Burbuja apoyan a Putin. Si quieres te recopilo la lista.



¿Y entonces que coño haces apoyando a los nazis ucranianos?


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

La fallida operación de comando contra la nucelar, de confirmarse, supone un escándalo mayúsculo y una defecada de tamaño *sideral* del Drojas y del Paseante de El Prado.

Rusia debe explotar convenientemente este asunto.


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

Despejando dudas.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Tratamiento de las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Vodyane. Este pueblo es importante porque en realidad cubre la autopista Orlovka-Avdeevka. Cuando se tome Vodyanoye, entonces se podrá empezar a hablar de tomar el control de fuego de las rutas de suministro a Avdeevka.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa. 01.09.2022
El gordo de hoy:

1. Eliminación de la fuerza de desembarco de las AFU en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.
2. Repulsión de la ofensiva de las AFU en las direcciones de Mykolaiv y Krivoy Rog.
3. Interrupción de la ofensiva de las AFU en la dirección de Kharkiv.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El partido gobernante de Kaczynski ha dicho que Polonia exigirá oficialmente a Alemania 1,3 billones de dólares en concepto de indemnización por la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Alemania ya había declarado que había pagado todas las reparaciones hace tiempo y que no iba a pagar nada a Polonia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

12:58h

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que la eliminación de la fuerza de desembarco enemiga cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya está a punto de concluir.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa también de que durante la tarde y noche de ayer se frustró un intento de ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en dirección a Kharkiv. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 50 hombres muertos.
En la dirección de Kherson las AFU perdieron en las últimas 24 horas:
31 tanques, 22 BMP, otros 18 vehículos blindados de combate, 8 camionetas con ametralladoras de gran calibre, 17 vehículos especiales y más de 350 soldados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

Tú eres gilipollas chavalín, anda a mamarla a la city con tus amigos piratones


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El cuartel general del Cuerpo Nacional de Azov, que fue utilizado por los nazis locales, fue encontrado en el centro de Kherson. En general, todavía hay que trabajar en el filtrado. El proceso no es rápido, pero lo principal en este caso es sistemático y metódico, sin tener en cuenta los posibles atentados terroristas y las bajas, capturando o disparando gradualmente, como en el Cáucaso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que pides por Amazon Lo que te llega


----------



## capitán almeida (1 Sep 2022)

Que ganitas de que llegue el frío para ver ese gas llegar en gabarras


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

12:31h

El mando de las AFU dice que no anunciará los nombres de los asentamientos que logró tomar a costa de enormes pérdidas en las direcciones de Kherson y Kryvorizhzhya. Para evitar los ataques con misiles contra ellos.
Como si el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no supiera qué asentamientos controlan todavía las AFU y no lanzara ataques con misiles contra ellos. De hecho, Sukhoy Stavok, Kostromka y Andreevka fueron atacados regularmente. Lo principal es no nombrarlos en la prensa. Este es el tipo de basura que el servicio de prensa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas alimenta a su audiencia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es un mito desde luego
> 
> Lo que pasa es que a todo el mundo le interesaba mantenerlo
> 
> ...



El hecho se ha tratado en Burbuja muchas veces. Era un regimiento de infanteria montada, (Ulanos) que avanzaba por el Corredor el primer dia de invasión, iban a tomar contacto con otro regimiento cuando vieron venir una columna motorizada nazi, establecieron una posición de bloqueo y esperaron, cuando llegaron los nazis hubo un intenso combate en el que si hubo cargas de caballeria pero no contra panzers, si no contra infanteria, el combate se resolvió cuando la artilleria nazi comenzó a atacarlos desde Prusia Oriental.


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo que pides por Amazon Lo que te llega



Casi se la cuelan con el rollo de los "inspectores", joder es que son siempre las mismas historias. Afortunadamente los han cazado a tiempo.

Los inspectores van a culpar a Rusia , aunque encuentren a Zelensky boicoteando la central en vivo y en directo. Esa visita no vale nada a Rusia y le crea problemas.


----------



## Charidemo (1 Sep 2022)

Mientras abras sin h iríamos bien, señor ingeniero.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

La OTAN envió al juez Dredd contra los rusos! (Судд Дредд) 

Y mordió el polvo para siempre.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Otro tanque ucraniano abandonado es destruido en el transcurso de un "pisotón en Kherson".
En los últimos días se ha producido un verdadero genocidio de vehículos blindados ucranianos en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Kryvyi Rih. Supongo que se puede entender por qué el Estado Mayor de las AFU ha prohibido a los periodistas y blogueros ucranianos comentar todo esto. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y entonces que coño haces apoyando a los nazis ucranianos?



Y tú qué coño haces apoyando a un régimen absolutamente mafioso como el de Putin que hace millonario a los que le alaban y envenena o tira por la ventana a los que le critican.

Jamás en la historia había existido un régimen 100% mafioso que actúa con métodos mafiosos.

Qué diferencia a una mafia criminal con los nazis? En los métodos de asesinar?


----------



## pgas (1 Sep 2022)

*Vladimir Rogov*: *El intento de Kiev de apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, como sucedió*

Entonces, después de que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informara sobre el hundimiento de dos barcazas con tropas de desembarco en el embalse de Kakhovka, el plan para apoderarse de la ZNPP por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania quedó claro.

*Entonces, el plan era este. *Cuando la misión del OIEA llegara a Energodar, el SSO de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en cooperación con otras unidades y al amparo de la artillería de la costa norte, tomaría el control del territorio de la estación, que esta misma misión se suponía iba a monitorizar.

*Comencemos con el fondo.*. Hace unos días, cuando la dirección de la OIEA anunció sus planes no solo de visitar la estación, sino también de dejar allí observadores permanentes, me desconcertó. Parecía un claro juego con Rusia, ya que una misión permanente en esta área haría posible eliminar el problema de los bombardeos (pero, como resultó hoy, esta fue una preparación no para Rusia, sino para Kyiv).

*Pero pasemos a los eventos de hoy. *Esa noche, el SSO de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aterrizó en el área de dachas al noreste de la ZNPP y ocupó en secreto las líneas de ataque iniciales a las 5 de la mañana ( _el Ministerio de Defensa de RF afirma que esto sucedió más tarde, pero esto no es tan importante) _. Su tarea era abrirse paso hacia el territorio de la estación y asegurar la recepción del grupo de aterrizaje principal. 







*A las 05:20, la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania* abrió fuego contra los puestos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el territorio de la estación, y *alrededor de* las 06:00 comenzó el ataque de la primera ola de tropas.

*Al mismo tiempo* , una segunda oleada (2 barcazas) partió de Nikopol, que pudo llevar hasta un batallón de infantería, reforzado con morteros (más BC). Teniendo en cuenta la distancia *, la hora estimada de su llegada al atraque de la ZNPP era sobre las 7.30 horas* . 

En ese momento, se suponía que el destacamento de avanzada derribaría a las fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional de las posiciones e irrumpiría en el territorio de la estación.







*Pero las tropas resistieron el primer golpe, y alrededor de las 07:00, la aviación rusa (o helicópteros) hundió ambas barcazas con el segundo escalón, después de lo cual se frustró todo el plan de captura y* parte del grupo de asalto avanzado se retiró al lugar de aterrizaje, donde fue presionado contra el suelo (ahora está allí y lograr).







*Por lo tanto, *se puede afirmar que sí, el plan era hermoso (y también parece haber sido conocido por la inteligencia rusa), no menos hermoso que el aterrizaje de las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas en Gostomel, pero el plan se derrumbó y condujo a la pérdida de dos pelotones del MTR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y hasta el batallón de la segunda ola en barcazas. Eso es alrededor de 300-400 personas. Sin ningún resultado







Además, ahora Kyiv ni siquiera sabe qué hacer con la misión del OIEA. Después de todo, si llega a Energodar y cumple la "amenaza" de dejar a sus representantes allí, entonces esto destruye por completo todo el juego de la pandilla Zelensky en el "caso ZAES".

PD Por cierto, aparentemente, y por lo tanto, ya a las 8.00, la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disparó contra el supuesto punto de cruce del frente por parte de la misión del OIEA)))


++++

*14:27 hora de Moscú

⚡ Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania (01/09/2022) *

En la mañana del 1 de septiembre, el régimen de Kyiv intentó una gran provocación para interrumpir la llegada de un grupo de trabajo de expertos del OIEA a la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye.

◽ A las 06:20 en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka, tres kilómetros al noreste de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, dos grupos de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con un número total de hasta 60 personas aterrizaron en siete lanchas a motor de alta velocidad. Los grupos de sabotaje fueron descubiertos y bloqueados en la zona de aterrizaje por unidades de la Guardia Nacional que custodiaban el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

◽ Para evitar un intento de penetrar en la central nuclear y destruir a los saboteadores ucranianos, llegó una unidad de las fuerzas armadas rusas para reforzar a los militares de la Guardia Rusa, y también participaron helicópteros de aviación del ejército. En la actualidad, se está completando la destrucción del grupo de sabotaje ucraniano.

◽ A eso de las siete de la mañana, unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas frustraron otro intento de desembarco de tropas para tomar una central nuclear. A pocos kilómetros de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, en la zona del pueblo de Vodiane, se intentó desembarcar una fuerza de asalto táctico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dos barcazas autopropulsadas que partieron de Nikopol. Como resultado de los daños causados por el fuego de las fuerzas armadas rusas, se hundieron dos barcazas autopropulsadas con fuerzas tácticas de desembarco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

◽ A partir de las 8 a. m., el régimen de Kyiv bloqueó el paso de la misión de expertos del OIEA desde el territorio controlado hasta la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. La artillería ucraniana está bombardeando el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, el lugar de encuentro de la misión del OIEA con especialistas rusos en el área del pueblo de Vasilyevka, así como la ruta de su movimiento hacia Energodar. Cuatro proyectiles explotaron a una distancia de 400 metros de la primera unidad de energía de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

◽ A pesar de los intentos del régimen de Kyiv de interrumpir la llegada de un grupo de expertos del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, la parte rusa confirma su disposición a aceptarlos con total seguridad para seguir trabajando. La situación en la zona de la central nuclear es difícil, pero sigue bajo control total.

*14:41 hora de Moscú*
La misión del OIEA, a pesar de la sangrienta aventura ucraniana, llegó a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

⚛ La misión del OIEA ha llegado a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. El representante de Rosatom muestra las consecuencias de los bombardeos de los cazas de las AFU

El jefe de la región dijo que el bombardeo de Energodar y del territorio de la central nuclear cesó alrededor del momento en que la misión del OIEA entró en el territorio liberado /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Y tú qué coño haces apoyando a un régimen absolutamente mafioso como el de Putin que hace millonario a los que le alaban y envenena o tira por la ventana a los que le critican.
> 
> Jamás en la historia había existido un régimen 100% mafioso que actúa con métodos mafiosos.
> 
> Qué diferencia a una mafia criminal con los nazis? En los métodos de asesinar?



Una importante, la mafia no suele exterminar a hombres, mujeres y niños, los nazis, si. La prueba son todos los ucranianos que se pasan a la zona liberada huyendo del regimen de terror nazi del maricón sudado. No hay quien viva en la Ucrania banderista.


----------



## Vilux (1 Sep 2022)

Algunos ucros heridos en el ataque suicida a Jetsón reciben primeros auxilios de los rusos.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El sangriento fracaso de la ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson: una de las principales víctimas de los ataques suicidas fue la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de Zakarpattia

Las imágenes muestran a militares ucranianos de la 128ª Brigada recibiendo primeros auxilios y siendo evacuados bajo el fuego de la artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Un boletín desde el frente:

Un pelotón de obuses M777 estadounidenses fue destruido en la región de Kherson, y 2 misiles antirradar AGM-88 de fabricación estadounidense fueron derribados cerca del puente Antonovsky.
Los golpes con armas de alta precisión en el lugar de despliegue temporal de la 93ª Brigada de las AFU eliminaron a más de 100 nacionalistas y 15 piezas de equipo militar.
El personal de la 72ª Brigada AFU se negó a seguir las órdenes del mando, abandonó sus posiciones y se retiró a la retaguardia.
✈Ataque de aviones: 4 puntos de control incluidos, así como 59 unidades de artillería, personal de las AFU y equipo militar en 144 zonas. Fueron destruidos 2 puntos de control de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de las AFU y 8 almacenes de armas y municiones de cohetes y artillería.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 8 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, interceptaron: un misil Tochka-U, 48 proyectiles de MLRS, incluidos 44 de HIMARS.
Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/21989









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ROBOTECH (1 Sep 2022)

Chomsky deja bien claro en una entrevista publicada ayer que la culpa es de los americanos desde 1991:


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/62024
A La horca con los reponsables de esto.

Ojo a sensibles.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Imágenes de la batalla: el batallón de Arcángel Miguel derrota un bastión de las AFU en la unidad militar de Avdiivka*

El 1539º Batallón del Arcángel Miguel ataca objetivos en el territorio de la fortaleza de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la antigua unidad de defensa aérea A-1428. Los combatientes del batallón atraparon a los enemigos en movimiento y los golpearon. El vídeo muestra la dispersión y la detonación de las balas de granada que lleva un lanzagranadas enemigo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Los paracaidistas destruyen un T-72 de las AFU con una granada RDD-5 lanzada en la escotilla abierta del tanque desde un UAV.
Combatientes de las AFU abandonan un vehículo de combate bajo el fuego del ejército ruso en el frente 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Atalaya (1 Sep 2022)

volador dijo:


> En Vietnam los del norte perseguían y asesinaban a cualquier funcionario del sur sobre todo a los maestros en zonas rurales.
> A los pocos meses no quedaba ningún maestro, todos muertos o se había escaqueado con cualquier excusa
> Si quedaba alguno era seguro que trabajaba para los Vietcong
> Está todo inventado



Esa información es falsa, forma parte de la propaganda de entonces, si no profundizas en la información las falsedades persisten, dentro de 50 años habrá gente como tu que afirme que los rusos bombardearon una central nuclear en Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

La misión del OIEA llega a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie





__





Cargando…






cdnv.russiatoday.com


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

EEUU sigue empeñado en buscar conflicto con China, a ver cuanto le cuesta a China darse cuenta de que tras Rusia van a ir con todo a por ellos (que saberlo lo sabrán, me refiero a tomar medidas sin esperar a que EEUU las tome antes) Bueno EEUU y la UE porque nos meterán a nosotros para beneficiar los intereses de EEUU a costa de los Europeos, al igual que están haciendo con el conflicto con Ucrania. Estarán contentos en Nvidia.....menos mal que es por el bien del mundo, EEUU siempre preocupandose por todos, que generosos que son.

*EEUU bloquea la venta de chips de Nvidia y AMD a China: las restricciones buscan privar al gigante asiático de tecnología militar*
Un portavoz del *Departamento de Comercio* de EEUU ha declarado a _Reuters_ que la entidad está repensando su relación con el país asiático con el fin de "mantener *tecnología avanzada* lejos del alcance de las manos equivocadas". 

La principal competencia de Nvidia en la fabricación de chips, la compañía AMD, ha indicado a _Reuters_ que también ha recibido la orden del Departamento de Comercio, lo que supondrá el fin de las exportaciones de su chip *MI250*, también especializado en labores relacionadas con la IA. 

Esto ha provocado que *las acciones de Nvidia hayan caído un 48%* en bolsa en la primera mitad de 2022 y que la compañía haya paralizado las contrataciones en 2 de sus líneas de negocio que mejor funcionan: *las criptomonedas* y *los videojuegos*. 

Nvidia ha declarado que podría perder hasta *400 millones de dólares (399 millones de euros) en caso de que las empresas chinas decidan cancelar sus compras* al conocer la restricción del Gobierno estadounidense.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El Partido Demócrata se hace con Alaska por primera vez en 50 años en las elecciones al Congreso
> 
> 
> La congresista demócrata, Mary Peltola, se convierte en la primera nativa de Alaska en ganar un escaño en el Congreso
> ...



El mismo partido demócrata que ha propiciado la guerra de Ucrania

Ahi se demuestra la inconsistencia de la izquierda


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Hay que hacer un listado como hacen ellos...





McRotor dijo:


> Hay que hacer un listado como hacen ellos...











Lista de Periodistas terroristas


Gracias a estos hijos de puta estamos en la mierda, Ucrania perdió 200 mil hombres. Mientras Usa y sus fábricas de armas son más ricas que ayer. Los chechenos, rusos y civiles mueren por culpa de estos terroristas informativos que nos han llevado a esta situación con sus mentiras y propaganda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> EEUU sigue empeñado en buscar conflicto con China, a ver cuanto le cuesta a China darse cuenta de que tras Rusia van a ir con todo a por ellos (que saberlo lo sabrán, me refiero a tomar medidas sin esperar a que EEUU las tome antes) Bueno EEUU y la UE porque nos meterán a nosotros para beneficiar los intereses de EEUU a costa de los Europeos, al igual que están haciendo con el conflicto con Ucrania. Estarán contentos en Nvidia.....menos mal que es por el bien del mundo, EEUU siempre preocupandose por todos, que generosos que son.
> 
> *EEUU bloquea la venta de chips de Nvidia y AMD a China: las restricciones buscan privar al gigante asiático de tecnología militar*
> Un portavoz del *Departamento de Comercio* de EEUU ha declarado a _Reuters_ que la entidad está repensando su relación con el país asiático con el fin de "mantener *tecnología avanzada* lejos del alcance de las manos equivocadas".
> ...



Francamente no me lo creo, aunque lo diga la noticia.

Usa depende de China en gran medida


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El mismo partido demócrata que ha propiciado la guerra de Ucrania
> 
> Ahi se demuestra la inconsistencia de la izquierda




El partido Demócrata es la izquierda de la ultra-derecha. Pero no izquierda.


----------



## ROBOTECH (1 Sep 2022)

En Occidente los africanos votan masivamente a la izquierda (o lo más parecido a ésta).
Seguid metiendo más, liberales.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Se está creando un enclave antirruso en Ucrania que amenaza a la propia Rusia, eliminarlo es el objetivo del NWO (c) Putin*

Exactamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Trabajadores clandestinos trabajando en la Nikolaev ocupada por los nazis.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es correcto ahí pueden meter mucha gente. 

A ver si van saliendo documentos graficos, los rusos comunican como el culo. Me imagino que no les preocupa mucho la opinión fuera, pero inclso para los de dentro una buena información y más de las victorias es importante.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El partido Demócrata es la izquierda de la ultra-derecha. Pero no izquierda.



Uf, no.

El partido demócrata es globalismo Black leg matters. El globalismo es progresismo. Nada hay de reaccionario en el globalismo. 

Trump, que es tan malo, no habría propiciado esta guerra. 

No vale tirar de manual. Obras son amores y no buenas razones.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On September 1, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Olgyne area; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 1 de septiembre de 2022 







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Olgyne;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Vysokopillya;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Arkhanhelske;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Kostromka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Bruskynske.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Uf, no.
> 
> El partido demócrata es globalismo Black leg matters. El globalismo es progresismo. Nada hay de reaccionario en el globalismo.
> 
> ...



Es muy sencillo. Lo que usted ve como izquierda, yo lo veo como ultra-derecha.
Para mi el globalismo también es parte de la ultra-derecha. Es la forma ñoña de camelarse al personal estupido.

Y prefiero a Trump a Killary


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Un nuevo estudio del Pentágono prevé que China superará a Estados Unidos en el espacio exterior









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El jefe del OIEA, Grossi, dijo que la misión había logrado reunir mucha información importante en unas pocas horas en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, vio "cosas clave" que quería ver









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Rusia no suministrará petróleo y productos petrolíferos a los países que apoyen la limitación de precios, ya que no funcionará en condiciones de no mercado (c) El viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak

El mercado decidirá. 









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Sep 2022)

*Cada vez hay más rumores sobre el uso exitoso de drones de ataque iraníes.

Pero hasta ahora es solo un rumor.*


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Si miras su perfil en LinkedIn, lleva trabajando en periodismo desde 2003 (como redactor y fotojornalista) en Unidad Editorial (El Mundo). Su educación es un cursillo en 2011 de fotografía (¿8 años después de empezar a currar?) y un "master" en periodismo del que no indica fecha (si buscas en google, es un master que imparte su propio periódico, El Mundo, colaborando con una universidad madrileña).
> 
> Trabajar sin titulación es normal en informática pero ¿en periodismo? ¿sin haberse pateado el mundo?
> 
> ...











Lista de Periodistas terroristas


Gracias a estos hijos de puta estamos en la mierda, Ucrania perdió 200 mil hombres. Mientras Usa y sus fábricas de armas son más ricas que ayer. Los chechenos, rusos y civiles mueren por culpa de estos terroristas informativos que nos han llevado a esta situación con sus mentiras y propaganda...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

Putin dixit…
"Después del golpe de Estado [en Ucrania] en 2014, residentes de Donetsk, Lugansk en gran parte, Crimea no quería reconocer el golpe. Este no es un tema infantil, pero es bastante comprensible. De hecho, comenzaron una guerra contra ellos y la libraron durante ocho años. Nuestra tarea, la misión de nuestros soldados, las milicias del Donbass, es detener esta guerra, proteger a la gente. Por supuesto, para proteger a la propia Rusia, porque se ha comenzado a crear un enclave antirruso en el territorio de la Ucrania de hoy, lo que amenaza a nuestro país…




__





Cargando…






tass.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Sep 2022)

Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

Fuente: t.me/lostarmour/772


----------



## chemarin (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Jersón: la tumba de Putin?
> 
> 
> Jersón será, seguramente, el final de la guerra, pero quizá no el de Putin, porque un pueblo de esclavos lo apoya.
> ...



Por algo no permiten los comentarios. Artículo ridículo, incluso si queda algún antiruso inteligente, debe sentir vergüenza ajena.


----------



## No al NOM (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues bien que diern la brasa para echar a todos los no titulados de la profesión en los ochenta y noventa. Hasta anular pensiones querían.



Alberto Rojas es un hijo de puta, haré todo lo posible para que los chechenos y rusos lo tengan en su mira

No sabéis lo que lleva escrito ese bastardo hijo de perra, deseo arrancarle los ojos con un tenedor


----------



## Inkalus (1 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Por algo no permiten los comentarios. Artículo ridículo, incluso si queda algún antiruso inteligente, debe sentir vergüenza ajena.



Ha usado el mismo argumentario que usaban los nazis con los eslavos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Sep 2022)

Silencio en el sector del frente en Snigirevsky hoy.

Únicamente los esqueletos de los equipos ucranianos quemados como resultado de una ofensiva suicida adornan los paisajes silvestres.
#Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Para aquellos que se han preguntado qué está pasando en el punto de cruce del enemigo en el río Ingulets.

Mientras los medios de comunicación ucranianos nos hablan de los "grandes éxitos de la contraofensiva en el sur", los artilleros del Grupo V están machacando poco a poco al personal y al equipo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que intentan forzar el cruce del río Inhulets cerca de Bila Krynitsa. Ingulets en los alrededores del pueblo de Belaya Krynitsa.
El propio cruce está parcialmente destruido.

Datos de control objetivo del UAV Orlan-10.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## LIRDISM (1 Sep 2022)

No puedes conseguir la foto del gas con mejor calidad?


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Lukashenko sobre el papel de la personalidad de Lavrenty Pavlovich Beria en la historia. Y sobre el camarada Stalin.

Los tiempos difíciles obligan a recordar a quienes se comprometieron seriamente a garantizar la seguridad del país y de la población.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

Bueno, qué?

seguimos luchando con esmero "contra er globalizmo"?


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tenéis que comprender que en un mundo normal, las opiniones siempre van a ser divergentes, las personas VAMOS A OPINAR DISTINTO SIEMPRE...
> Eso, traducido a un foro público se traduce en que opinemos distinto, de eso se trata la vida en general, de no estar de acuerdo, de tener preferencias diferentes...
> Es increíble que muchos no lo comprendan.....



Por eso mismo cuando alguno te pille y te diga: tu lo que eres no es mas que un puto guarro progre anglosionista globalista destructor de identidades, despues no te quejes cuando te pisen la cabeza..............


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Uno de los principales participantes de la fallida ofensiva de la AFU en Kherson fue la 128ª brigada de asalto de montaña de Transcarpathia. Las imágenes muestran la prestación de primeros auxilios a los heridos durante el ataque de la AFU, así como su evacuación bajo fuego de artillería.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

@Cozumel


Charidemo dijo:


> Mientras abras sin h iríamos bien, señor ingeniero.



Hasta ahí podíamos llegar!
Vale que es rancio como tocino viejo, facha y franquista, que escribe gritando continuamente y con la compulsión propia de un Zelenski cocaínomano, que delira constantemente en lo que dice, que es un come pollasanglosajón otanicos y un triste voxemita hezcopetero, a punto de escribir sus últimos renglones como el noble -de linaje-madrileño que este verano mató a su ex y a la madre de ella.
Pero pretender hacerse pasar por ingeniero con un "habramos" colma el vaso:
He tenido mucha paciencia ¡a ignorados!


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

El OIEA ha estado en la planta de energía nuclear durante aproximadamente una hora. *Me sorprendió un hecho, no usaban chalecos antibalas ni cascos.

Estamos seguros de que las crestas no les dispararán*. *Hospedadores.*

t.me/boris_rozhin/62050


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Han aparecido en la red imágenes de una barcaza en llamas, una de las que transportaba tropas ucranianas para tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, destruida por el ejército ruso









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## jabalino (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El partido Demócrata es la izquierda de la ultra-derecha. Pero no izquierda.



Quién es de izquierda entonces?


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Por eso mismo cuando alguno te pille y te diga: tu lo que eres no es mas que un puto guarro progre anglosionista globalista destructor de identidades, no te quejes cuando te pisen la cabeza..............



Me estás dando la razón....si tienes razón o la verdad en algo, no te hace falta "pisarle la cabeza" a nadie, eso solo lo haces si no tienes A) argumentos o B) si te igual y quieres imponer unas ideas

Me llama la atención la manera absurda de "colectivizar", hasta en eso....alguien puede no ser "progre" y tener la opinión en contra de Rusia en esta guerra, de hecho, es la visión más lógica, pero...no, para ti....no...luego nos quejaremos de "joooo, ez que la gente..."


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Quién es de izquierda entonces?



Colectivistas, se "disfrazan" constantemente, pero todos ellos, estatistas...son la izquierda peligrosa


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> con un hablamos colma el vaso:
> He tenido mucha paciencia ¡a ignorados!




Qué tiene de malo hablar?


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Un An-74 inacabado destruido por un ataque de misiles rusos el 31 de agosto en uno de los talleres de la Planta de Aviación de Kharkiv (KAZ).









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

volador dijo:


> En Vietnam los del norte perseguían y asesinaban a cualquier funcionario del sur sobre todo a los maestros en zonas rurales.
> A los pocos meses no quedaba ningún maestro, todos muertos o se había escaqueado con cualquier excusa
> Si quedaba alguno era seguro que trabajaba para los Vietcong
> Está todo inventado



Te has confundido con los falangistas y ultraderechistas franquistas en el 36


----------



## niraj (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ... las corporaciones anglosajonas querían la ruina de Europa. Así podrán comprar todo a precio de saldo como he afirmado en diversas ocasiones....



... entonces la idea es que los anglos quieren hacer con la UE lo mismo que ha hecho la UE con España


----------



## montytorri (1 Sep 2022)

Pope declares mankind is 'experiencing outbreak of World War Three'


In his address to Polish-speaking pilgrims at the end of his weekly audience in the Vatican yesterday, the pontiff encourages prayers 'in a special way' for the people of Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Quién es de izquierda entonces?



Políticos yankees? Ninguno.
Y a este lado del charco, pocos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Quién es de izquierda entonces?







United States

African People's Socialist Party
All-African People's Revolutionary Party
Black Riders Liberation Party
California National Party
Committees of Correspondence for Democracy and Socialism
Communist Party USA
Communist Party USA (Provisional)
Democratic Socialists of America
Ecology Democracy Party
Freedom Road Socialist Organization
Freedom Socialist Party
Green Party of the United States
Greens/Green Party USA
International Socialist Organization
International Workers Party
Justice Party
League for the Revolutionary Party
Legal Marijuana Now Party
Liberal Party of New York
Liberty Union Party
Movement for a People's Party
Natural Law Party
New Afrikan Black Panther Party
Oregon Progressive Party
Party for Socialism and Liberation
Peace and Freedom Party
Progressive Labor Party
Revolutionary Communist Party, USA
Revolutionary Workers League
Social Democrats, USA
Socialist Action
Socialist Alternative
Socialist Equality Party
Socialist Labor Party of America
Socialist Party USA
Socialist Workers Organization
Socialist Workers Party
Solidarity
Spark
Spartacist League
U.S. Marxist–Leninist Organization
Vermont Progressive Party
Women's Equality Party
Workers Party, USA
Workers World Party
Working Families Party
World Socialist Party of the United States





__





List of left-wing political parties - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ya se encarga el FBI que no levanten cabeza…como con Trump…


----------



## jabalino (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Políticos yankees? Ninguno.
> Y a este lado del charco, pocos.



Según tu concepción izquierda/derecha, todos los libertarios y republicanos, ( salvo RINOS ) lo son


----------



## jabalino (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> United States
> 
> African People's Socialist Party
> All-African People's Revolutionary Party
> ...



Efectivamente, toda la basura comunista y por tanto globalista estatalista, es lo que el Sr. @Harman califica de ultraderecha.


----------



## alexforum (1 Sep 2022)

Democrático como se hizo en Iraq, Siria, Libia, claro que si.

Putos otaneros hijos de puta.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On September 1, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the 14th mechanized brigade of the AFU near Ruski Tyshky with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the 93rd mechanized...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 1 de septiembre de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 14ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Ruski Tyshky;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 93ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Chasov Yar;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 72ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Artemovsk;
  Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Andriivka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Malinovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Zhovtneve;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Kolomiytsy;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 8 drones ucranianos cerca de Yakovenkovo, Volchiy Yar, Shpakovka, Kislovka, Glinskoye, Kapitolovka en la región de Kharkiv, Petrovka y Lyubimovka en la región de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 48 cohetes cerca de Muzykovka, Znamenka, Vesele, Kamenka, Daryevka, Novaya Kakhovka, Berislav, Dnepryan y Tomarino.


----------



## Elimina (1 Sep 2022)

De ayer, aunque no lo he visto por aquí. Otra que cobra, esta es de las caras.

*Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania: “No me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes. Estamos con Ucrania”*


----------



## alexforum (1 Sep 2022)

925 mensajes, y basura en rojo y mayúsculas.

Rata de la otan al ignore


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me estás dando la razón....si tienes razón o la verdad en algo, no te hace falta "pisarle la cabeza" a nadie, eso solo lo haces si no tienes A) argumentos o B) si te igual y quieres imponer unas ideas
> 
> Me llama la atención la manera absurda de "colectivizar", hasta en eso....alguien puede no ser "progre" y tener la opinión en contra de Rusia en esta guerra, de hecho, es la visión más lógica, pero...no, para ti....no...luego nos quejaremos de "joooo, ez que la gente..."



Vamos a ver progue sacame tus mensajes del 2014 de Ucrania cuando bombardeaban a los separatistas rusos.


----------



## Nicors (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Te has confundido con los falangistas y ultraderecha seas franquistas en el 36


----------



## Señor X (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más o menos así:



Y en esas barcazas ucranianas, también se hablaba inglés.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Más o menos así:
> 
> 
> 
> Y en esas barcazas ucranianas, también se hablaba inglés.



Algo parecido, algo parecido…no andas muy descaminado…los peces del río van a comer bastante en semanas…


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué tiene de malo hablar?



Hablar no , "habrir", que yo me equivoque vale, pero un tío avispado como usted...desdice mucho
Además, yo con usted no me hablo porque solo contesta lo que le interesa


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

ignorado


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU en el frente de Kherson
▪ "Según los informes del frente de Kherson - un ataque de las AFU directamente en Snigirivka fue repelido ayer. Todavía no hay detalles disponibles.
Según todas las apariencias (y como era de esperar), la ofensiva de las AFU en el frente de Kherson no terminó tras el fracaso de los primeros ataques, el enemigo está tratando de lograr el éxito en al menos una dirección", dijo I. Strelkov y luego agregó:
"Aclaración sobre la situación en el frente de Kherson en dirección a Nikolaev:
▪ El martes, el enemigo repitió su intento de ofensiva hacia Kirovo-Alexandrovka y hacia Terny Podi. Sin éxito. Las posiciones de nuestras tropas están en las afueras del sur de Terny Pody. Parte norte del pueblo - en la "zona gris". No hay unidades enemigas en el pueblo".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Efectivamente, toda la basura comunista y por tanto globalista estatalista, es lo que el Sr. @Harman califica de ultraderecha.



Ignorado. vaya alivio


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> De ayer, aunque no lo he visto por aquí. Otra que cobra, esta es de las caras.
> 
> *Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania: “No me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes. Estamos con Ucrania”*



Rectifico la traducción que sale en el twitter:

*Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania: “No me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes. Estamos con Ucrania” --> pasa a _-->

"Pongo primero a Ucrania, no me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes o como de dura se vuelva su vida"*


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

El jefe del OIEA ha abandonado el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia. Varios observadores del OIEA permanecieron allí.

Vídeo: RIA Novosti









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (1 Sep 2022)

A los usuarios del foro dejar de citar al MULTICUENTA de Cozumel ya que gracias a vosotros, el se esta cargando el hilo y se hace imposible página tras página su lectura.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si lo que digo es que no te voy a dar la razón así como así, que no voy a dejar de tener una visión personal de cualquier tema, y que eso, forma parte de la realidad...qué es lo que no entiendes de eso?



ignorado, que alivio


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Ignorado. vaya alivio



¿@jabalino o @Harman ?


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Y aquí están las consecuencias de los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a uno de los elementos de refrigeración de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

Fue desde esta plaza que los ucranianos comenzaron a bombardear la planta. La planta de nitrógeno líquido resultó dañada de inmediato: los talleres están ahora inactivos. Por ello, hubo que parar varias unidades de potencia por motivos de seguridad, lo que afecta directamente a la capacidad de producción de la planta.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

volador dijo:


> En Vietnam los del norte perseguían y asesinaban a cualquier funcionario del sur sobre todo a los maestros en zonas rurales.
> A los pocos meses no quedaba ningún maestro, todos muertos o se había escaqueado con cualquier excusa
> Si quedaba alguno era seguro que trabajaba para los Vietcong
> Está todo inventado



ignorado, que alivio


----------



## maldito (1 Sep 2022)

Te vale Libia, o mejor Irak, Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Marruecos, qué democracia te gusta más?


----------



## chemarin (1 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> A los usuarios del foro dejar de citar al MULTICUENTA de Cozumel ya que gracias a vosotros, el se esta cargando el hilo y se hace imposible página tras página su lectura.



Si es que es asombroso, y quien dice cozumel dice rejon y cualquier otro otanista, se me escapa la verdadera razón de no bloquear a esos infraseres, me estoy empezando a plantear bloquear a quienes habitualmente "dialogan" con esos bichos, por fuerza debe de haber alguna conexión entre ellos si pueden discutir, a mí se me hace imposible.


----------



## LIRDISM (1 Sep 2022)

Muchas gracias.
¿La leyenda verde que es? Está tapado y no lo leo.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Sep 2022)

Siguendo con el tema Gorby. Testimonio de Leonov
Queda claro que le dictaban lo que hacer


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Noche de castillo de fuegos artificiales.
> Deleitándonos con un castillo desde Kherson.
> Qué artistas!



ignorado, que alivio


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Rectifico la traducción que sale en el twitter:
> 
> *Ministra de Exteriores de Alemania: “No me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes. Estamos con Ucrania” --> pasa a _-->
> 
> "Pongo primero a Ucrania, no me importa lo que opinen mis votantes alemanes o como de dura se vuelva su vida"*



La democracia bien entendida empieza por cagarse en los votantes y acaba cuando se ha votado. Luego comienza la dictadura del partido compuesto por una banda de trepas muy trepas, a cual más hijo puta.
La era de los folla urnas languidece cual damisela despechada...ay dolor!


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Cozumel
> 
> 
> Hasta ahí podíamos llegar!
> ...



Y por un geólogo.... Pero no es ni una cosa ni la otra.

Mejor meterle en el ignore, porque está siendo demasiado cargante.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## NPI (1 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Esa información es falsa, forma parte de la propaganda de entonces, si no profundizas en la información las falsedades persisten, dentro de 50 años habrá gente como tu que afirme que los rusos bombardearon una central nuclear en Ucrania.



@Atalaya ese usuario al que usted cita es uno de los hinteligentes del foro/hilo


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿@jabalino o @Harman ?



Al otro.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Sep 2022)

Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Ravil Maganov, un alto directivo del gigante petrolero ruso Lukoil, se cayó accidentalmente de la ventana del Hospital Clínico Central de Moscú, donde era tratado. 

Ha muerto.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

La carretera de Kharkiv.
Los soldados ucranianos están siendo llevados del frente a la retaguardia. En medio del vídeo, se puede ver un camión ucraniano en el arcén de la carretera, que ha sido volado por una mina.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Las cosas no van bien para los ucranianos cerca de Kharkiv.​​Este vídeo muestra la evacuación de los fieles supervivientes de Bandera en una dirección. Y están muy contentos de que se los lleven.​​¿A qué espera Kharkiv?​​







Неофициальный Безсонов "Z"


Авторский канал Даниила Безсонова. Всё о военно-политической обстановке в Донбассе, России, Украине.




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Fracaso de la ofensiva de las AFU en el sur: cómo el Fantasma de Kherson destruyó los BMP y la infantería enemiga - Episodio 3
Nuestro "Fantasma de Kherson" de las Tropas Aerotransportadas mientras patrullaba descubrió el avance de las fuerzas AFU y comenzó a corregir el fuego de artillería.
Los atacantes fueron recibidos por una lluvia de proyectiles, las AFU se arrojaron de los BMP e intentaron cubrirse en las trincheras y arrastrarse por el rellano, pero siguieron siendo cubiertos por un fuego certero, corregido por el Fantasma de Kherson. #exclusivo desde el frente









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (1 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> EEUU sigue empeñado en buscar conflicto con China, a ver cuanto le cuesta a China darse cuenta de que tras Rusia van a ir con todo a por ellos (que saberlo lo sabrán, me refiero a tomar medidas sin esperar a que EEUU las tome antes) Bueno EEUU y la UE porque nos meterán a nosotros para beneficiar los intereses de EEUU a costa de los Europeos, al igual que están haciendo con el conflicto con Ucrania. Estarán contentos en Nvidia.....menos mal que es por el bien del mundo, EEUU siempre preocupandose por todos, que generosos que son.
> 
> *EEUU bloquea la venta de chips de Nvidia y AMD a China: las restricciones buscan privar al gigante asiático de tecnología militar*
> Un portavoz del *Departamento de Comercio* de EEUU ha declarado a _Reuters_ que la entidad está repensando su relación con el país asiático con el fin de "mantener *tecnología avanzada* lejos del alcance de las manos equivocadas".
> ...



*AMD*, *Intel *y *Nvidia*, entre otros *pertenecen *al *Pentágono, Fondos de inversión *y a *Silicon Valley*, este último es el centro mundial del *transhumanismo *que financiaba/patrocinaba el *Club de Roma* y ahora lo hace la *Agenda 2030/2050*


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

Guarros yuhuuuu, ¿sarmat con gusto no pica ?

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
1 DE SEPTIEMBRE, 17:35

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso desconcertado por la falta de respuesta de la ONU a las acciones de Kiev en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye*

Según el ministerio, el silencio sepulcral de todos los controladores occidentales del régimen de V. Zelensky confirma su participación tácita en la preparación de la provocación de hoy en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

MOSCÚ, 1 de septiembre. /TASS/. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso está desconcertado por la falta de respuesta pública del secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, con respecto a las acciones de Ucrania sobre la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, dijo el jueves el ministerio.

"Ninguna respuesta pública del secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, con respecto a las acciones de Kiev en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye causa una confusión razonable", dijo el ministerio.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso enfatizó que "esta reticencia no solo ensombrece y pone en duda la objetividad de los enfoques de la ONU sobre la situación en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, sino que también conduce a una mayor escalada de la situación allí con total impunidad para el régimen de Kiev". ."

"En este sentido, entendemos completamente el silencio sepulcral de todos los controladores occidentales del régimen de V. Zelensky, que de hecho confirma su participación tácita en la preparación de la provocación de hoy en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Joderrrr, la caída por la ventana es todo un clásico soviético.
¿Podría ser que el hijoPutin este organizando una limpia aprovechando la guerra para eliminar a todos los que podrían sustituirle o apoyar a su sustituto? 

¿O quizás sean unos mensajes que se mandan entre cleptocratas?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)

*Otro que se cae por la ventana de un hospital en Moscú.*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)

*"Tenéis que matar y morir por mis mansiones en Italia, pobres rusos de mierda"
"Heil Putin"*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)

Alta tecnología militar turcochina


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Las ventanas y los cigarros, los mayores enemigos de la madre Rusia.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*El intento neocolonial de Francia de explotar el gas argelino tiene visos de fracasar*

_Los analistas creen que Argelia no es capaz de sustituir el gas ruso._









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## McNulty (1 Sep 2022)

Los rusos están acentuando mucho las bajas ukras en Kherson de los últimos 3 días no? Cosa que no solían hacer, ni cuando Mariupol ni en el donbass. Debe de estar habiendo una carnicería de ukros viendo las cifras espectacular.

Strelkov habla de fracaso total de la contraofensiva por cierto.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

niraj dijo:


> ... entonces la idea es que los anglos quieren hacer con la UE lo mismo que ha hecho la UE con España



Es lo que pasa cuando eres puta de dos chulos y uno de ellos trabaja para el otro.
EDITO para corregir. La frase correcta sería: 'Es lo que pasa cuando eres puta de dos chulos y uno de ellos es la puta del otro'.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirmó que el régimen de Kiev había planeado sin ambages una provocación militar con el desembarco de tropas militares para tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.*

Según el comunicado, fue la finalización de la fase preparatoria de esta operación lo que provocó la cancelación de la visita de Grossi a la planta el 31 de agosto y su reunión supuestamente "no programada" con Zelensky.

Si el sabotaje hubiera tenido éxito, los miembros del OIEA se habrían convertido en un "escudo humano" natural, un pretexto para fijar el nuevo statu quo de la central, que había pasado a estar bajo control ucraniano, así como para justificar las exigencias a Rusia de garantizar una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la central nuclear.

En este contexto, el Ministerio de Defensa expresó su respeto por el equipo de R. Grossi, que acudió a Energodar contra todo pronóstico, y también su incomprensión por el silencio sobre este asunto de la ONU y de los llamados patrocinadores occidentales de Zelenski, que sólo confirmaron con la ausencia de cualquier reacción su participación tácita en esta provocación.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Hay que ser subnornal.

20 millones de muertos los nazis?

Y de donde sacas los cien millones de muertos.. . ....Courtois se lo INVENTÓ.


Harman dijo:


> Es muy sencillo. Lo que usted ve como izquierda, yo lo veo como ultra-derecha.
> Para mi el globalismo también es parte de la ultra-derecha. Es la forma ñoña de camelarse al personal estupido.
> 
> Y prefiero a Trump a Killary



A mi me parece que el globalismo es de centro.

Me explico. Tanto un internacionalista socialista como un nacionalista liberal catolico creen que las personas, sus necesidades son lo principal. Ambos creen tener diferentes soluciones para el problema de la persona.


El centro... El "moderado"..... La tercera via... . No es mas que el tonto util ( el partido util, el ente supranacional util, la ong util) que crean las elites para conseguir una sociedad de castas. Donde el 99% de la sociedad vive adormilada.

Bien apesebredad... O drogada.... O adoctrinada.
Un hibrido entre 1984 y un mundo feliz.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El texto viene a decir que el intento de penetración ucro en la central nuclear
> tenía como objetivo retener a la misión OIEA, hacerse pasar por Speztnaz
> generar una campaña de propaganda y minar la central, o algo asín...



Pienso que la intención era recuperar la central usando de escudos humanos a los inspectores. Eso tiene más sentido.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Estamos viviendo los últimos suspiros de la potencia hegemónica que nos ha sometido y colonizado durante décadas, nos ha privado de soberanía y obligado a adoptar el sistema financiarizado que nos ha usado como ratas de laboratorio en la economía de deuda de la gran banca.
> 
> Es una oportunidad histórica para que España recupere su soberanía y ponga el estado al servicio de su pueblo
> 
> ...



Los políticos corruptos han secuestrado nuestros símbolos. De quienes hay que deshacerse es de ellos, no de lo que nos han secuestrado.


----------



## Clavisto (1 Sep 2022)

En otro tiempo un reencuentro como este me habría afectado de manera parecida al relato de un concierto perdido por el trabajo, como aquel de Pink Floyd en Anoeta. Escuchar las aventuras vividas, ver sus rostros y como, excitados por la memoria reciente, unos se pisaban a otros poco menos que entre gritos para dejar constancia de sus sensaciones era algo complicado de presenciar sin dejar una amarga huella. 

La amistad es una cosa que cambia con los años. Cuando uno es joven y un tanto introvertido es algo casi religioso. Sentirse cercano a alguien por uno mismo, por ser lo que eres, es algo muy hermoso. Claro que esas cercanías, esos sentimientos compartidos, estaban potenciados por el alcohol; pero todo el mundo bebía y no por ello hablabas con cualquiera a corazón abierto.

No conservo contacto con ninguno de aquellos amigos. Unos eran de verano, otros se fueron y algunos volvieron, pero ni aún entre los que se quedaron aquí tengo más conocimiento que un breve saludo cuando no una mirada hacia otro lado. Es como si vernos nos diera vergüenza. Es como si nos culpáramos los unos a los otros de las vidas que llevamos.

Es en Navidad cuando vuelven al bar los amigos que se fueron del pueblo. Pasan la Nochebuena con la familia y el 26 ya están de regreso a Ibiza. Y en esos tres días los veo por el bar.

Durante muchos años resultó cosa ardua soportar toda aquella felicidad. Al verlos con aquellas mujeres, todos bien puestos y en permanente estado de risa, tenía la amarga sensación de alguien que ha desperdiciado su vida tras la barra de dos bares familiares.


Le reconocí nada más darme la vuelta tras dejar las bebidas en una mesa. Él sabía que yo era yo, por algo había venido al bar, pero yo podría no haberle reconocido. Pero le reconocí. Y me acordé de su nombre.

Nos saludamos. Estaba muy cambiado, como yo. Hablamos de cosas leves, sin importancia; yo dije poco y él se explayó un tanto con su trabajo entre dementes y la novia que tenía en Albacete. A la gente le gusta hablar de sí misma. La gente no sabe hablar de otra cosa. Diles qué has comido y ellos no te preguntarán como lo hiciste sino lo que han comido.

Vino un amigo y cliente y se saludaron. Hacía tiempo y todo eso. Entonces el recién regresado le preguntó sobre qué andaba haciendo, si seguía con los bares y tal, algo que sólo puede preguntar quien hace más de una década que no viene por aquí. Pregunta incorrecta: mi amigo es camello y no te lo va a decir. Pronto se quitó de en medio para irse al ventanal donde estaba un amigo bebiendo cerveza.


- Bueno, Kufisto, me voy -dijo tras recibir una llamada telefónica en la que reveló el bar donde estaba.
- Nos vemos.
- Estaré por aquí unos días. A ver si nos tomamos algo.
- Claro.


Recuerdo lo que me dijiste todo borracho aquella noche, cuando éramos chicos, en una de esas fiestas fiestas que montábamos en el chalet de tus padres.


- Dame un beso, Kufisto.
- No. Levántate, anda. Estás muy borracho.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Es la meridiana constatación de tu idiotez y estulticia crasas: ¿crees que van a dejar los rusos a la vista vehículos de combate si los hubieran tenido ahi?. Esos son dos camiones como ya se ha dicho para el transporte del personal de vigilancia en torno a la central, dos putos camiones, ¿ o querías unos turismos?. Queda nítidamente demostrado vuestro inagotable fanatismo o patética idiocia.
Por eso y por tus post largos llenos de publicidad....al ignore vas


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues como en Europa lo vamos a pasar tan mal, segun los putinianos, os vais todos a la felicísima Rusia y asunto arreglado.
De hecho, supongo que los que así escriben vivirán ya allí. Y seguro que no necesitan vivir en Moscú o San Petersburgo, al fin y al cabo toda Rusia es una Arcadia feliz.
Hale, a la madre Rusia a ser felices, y dejadnos en paz en nuestra decadente y hambrienta Europa.


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2022)

Amigo, *una cosa es forear y otra TROLEAR.*

El que forea puede tener diferentes opiniones, las mismas enriquecen el debate.
El TROL *solo viene a molestar*.

En su caso -con pena lo digo- *es un puto TROL.*

En lo personal aún no lo he pasado al ignore porque no insulta ni muestra cadáveres (que parece es parte de la rutina de niñatos por parte de algunos con evidentes problemas psicológicos), pero su falta de aportes decentes lo tiene al borde mismo del evento.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 Sep 2022)

Creo que por el bien de todos, deberiamos crear dos hilos, el primero para insultarnos/medirnos las pollas entre nosotros y el segundo para hablar de la guerra. Al primero no entraría.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se podrá sustituir poco a poco empezando en 2024 y acabando años después. En ese tiempo los gasoductos siberianos en obras y otros más llevarán gas a China, que hoy curiosamente es gran cliente de Australia , que a ver dónde coloca el suyo. Porque el LNG australiano hacia Europa es muy caro por los fletes, Japón quiere volver a la nuclear (y ya es un pais que ha pasado el pico de todo, con lo que su demanda energetica va hacia abajo) y la India comprará de Rusia y de un Irán que en unos años volverá a tener excedentes (ahora apenas tiene, sanciones mediante). China es un mercado que puede crecer muchísimo porque su actual demanda de gas es anómalamente baja al apoyarse su sistema eléctrico de modo masivo en un carbón que poco a poco ira perdiendo peso.



En realidad no se puede sustituir pues no es problema de infraestructura que si hubiera fuentes fiables, se habría hecho ya cuando el plan se diseñó. 

el plan se hizo porque no hay sustitutos y el que queda bueno está en Rusia y en Irán que para eso les prohibieron venderlo antes para robarselo después. Como el plan va regulín, pues la opción b, es destruir demanda a velocidad de crucero. Y seguro intentando el robo. En ello están 

el petróleo ya pasó su pico de todos los líquidos. Del gas hay hasta 2030/5 aproximadamente, menos si se va girando hacia está fuente.

Todo esto se sabe a nivel técnico desde hace años. Por eso se haninventado el plan y el timo climático. En este foro se ha dicho muchas veces. Lo que pasa es que hay unos cuantos cm a sueldo para desviar la atención con idioteces como lo del abiótico y planes absurdos que se inventan.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Sep 2022)

Ya veremos que informan los "inspectores". Si hacen un informe real se quedan sin curro

A la misión del OIEA se le mostró uno de los proyectiles ucranianos disparados contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhye: no alcanzó el almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado un par de docenas de metros. Justo durante la demostración del proyectil, se escucha una explosión (0:15).


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



Tenían que haber aprovechado los rusos y hacer como los ucranianos que ponen a la artillería en los colegios, hospitales y guarderías. Mira que poner un par de camiones con una Z pintada en una central nuclear. Están locos estos rusos. Con razón los ucranianos tienen que bombardear la central sí o sí.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Algunos ucros heridos en el ataque suicida a Jetsón reciben primeros auxilios de los rusos.



No os extrañe que re-suban el vídeo diciendo que 'los malvados rusos se dan prisa en capturar a los ucranianos heridos para llevarles a un quirófano y extirparles los órganos'.


----------



## llabiegu (1 Sep 2022)

ukros


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya veremos que informan los "inspectores". Si hacen un informe real se quedan sin curro
> 
> A la misión del OIEA se le mostró uno de los proyectiles ucranianos disparados contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhye: no alcanzó el almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado un par de docenas de metros. Justo durante la demostración del proyectil, se escucha una explosión (0:15).



Van a decir que los "malos" son los rusos, es perder el tiempo. De hecho al pasearlos los rusos les dan munición, debieron empezar a desconectar la central el primer dia.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Ukranianos. Me da una pena del copon. Imagenes duras


----------



## Gotthard (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Tenían que haber aprovechado los rusos y hacer como los ucranianos que ponen a la artillería en los colegios, hospitales y guarderías. Mira que poner un par de camiones con una Z pintada en una central nuclear. Están locos estos rusos. Con razón los ucranianos tienen que bombardear la central sí o sí.



Esos camiones deben ser los de la propia tropa de guarnicion de la central. 

Son pacamiones GAZ de 4,5 toneladas y unas cuantas fregonetas civiles.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Los residentes locales informan que varios helicópteros de la Federación Rusa han estado sobrevolando Energdar desde la mañana a una altitud extremadamente baja y disparando contra la infraestructura y los edificios residenciales de la ciudad para provocar e interrumpir la misión del OIEA.

Vay, vaya. En ningún momento hablan de tropas ucranianas.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Ah.. . Que lo Dice "paris grau".joder. Vale. 



Lee mas joder.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

Es un video de 2015.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

"Uraltransmash" antes de lo previsto entregó al Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa un lote de armas autopropulsadas modernizadas "Msta-S" (2022)

[Inicio] › [Guerra en Ucrania] › Uraltransmash entregó un lote de armas autopropulsadas modernizadas "Msta-S" al Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa antes de lo previsto (2022)


Se supo que Uraltransmash, que forma parte de Uralvagonzavod, entregó un lote de armas autopropulsadas 2S19M1 Msta-S mejoradas al Ministerio de Defensa de RF antes de lo previsto como parte de la implementación de la orden de defensa estatal para 2022.

Los cañones autopropulsados de 152 mm "Msta-S" se sometieron a una revisión importante de todos los componentes y una modernización profunda, como resultado de lo cual los cañones autopropulsados recibieron un nuevo sistema de control de tiro y guía automatizado programable. El alcance máximo de disparo de la munición regular es ahora de hasta 29 kilómetros.

Además de nuestra pistola autopropulsada, ninguna pistola autopropulsada en serie en el mundo es capaz de disparar munición HE unificada estándar con una desviación de no más de 5 centímetros. "Uraltransmash" también produce "Msta-S" bajo el calibre de la OTAN de 155 mm, tales armas autopropulsadas que las fuerzas armadas rusas ya están usando en Ucrania.



​


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bueno, pues como en Europa lo vamos a pasar tan mal, segun los putinianos, os vais todos a la felicísima Rusia y asunto arreglado.
> De hecho, supongo que los que así escriben vivirán ya allí. Y seguro que no necesitan vivir en Moscú o San Petersburgo, al fin y al cabo toda Rusia es una Arcadia feliz.
> Hale, a la madre Rusia a ser felices, y dejadnos en paz en nuestra decadente y hambrienta Europa.



Y porque no te vas tu pedazo de guarro, vete tu a EEUU o a Inglaterra y deja a los españoles de bien vivir en nuestra tierra, tu quieres pasar penurias pasalas tu membrillo, pero no obliguéis a los demás a pasarlas.

Me la suda Ucrania, me la suda EEUU, me la suda Inglaterra, me la sudan todos los idiotas como tu que prefieren morirse de hambre por una situación que si hubiera pasado 2000 km al sur les daría igual.

Iros a tomar por culo, decidiendo por los demás si queremos o no queremos pasar penurias, pues no, no quiero que por HDLGP entre los que te encuentras que quieren suicidarse mis hijos tengan que tener peor calidad de vida.

Quieres morirte muerete, pero no nos pidas que te sigamos.

Gentuza como tu sobra en este país, ya sabes donde esta la puerta y llevate a tus compinches a PS y a todos los podemitas contigo, cabronazo.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrrr, la caída por la ventana es todo un clásico soviético.
> ¿Podría ser que el hijoPutin este organizando una limpia aprovechando la guerra para eliminar a todos los que podrían sustituirle o apoyar a su sustituto?
> 
> ¿O quizás sean unos mensajes que se mandan entre cleptocratas?



El SVR y el FSB llevan haciendo limpia desde que empezo la guerra. 

Y si, con tanto polonio parecia que habian olvidado el aticolanzamiento, el método favorito de la KGB en la guerra fria.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

_La barcaza de cerca_

Fotos de la barcaza en la que el grupo de desembarco ucraniano intentó desembarcar en la orilla sur del embalse de Kakhovka y tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia esta mañana.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

Los quejamos de la mala sanidad española, pero tiene mejores ventanas que la rusa.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Respecto al video:


Parece que son imágenes del batallon aidar de 2014....ahora me da menos pena.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *Van a decir que los "malos" son los rusos, es perder el tiempo*. De hecho al pasearlos los rusos les dan munición, debieron empezar a desconectar la central el primer dia.




Con eso ya contaban.
Es por guardar las formas y crear precedentes.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los residentes locales informan que varios helicópteros de la Federación Rusa han estado sobrevolando Energdar desde la mañana a una altitud extremadamente baja y disparando contra la infraestructura y los edificios residenciales de la ciudad para provocar e interrumpir la misión del OIEA.
> 
> Vay, vaya. En ningún momento hablan de tropas ucranianas.



Rejon, ¿eres consciente que tu copy-paste es un insulto a la inteligencia de hasta un votante recurrente de la PSOE?.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es la meridiana constatación de tu idiotez y estulticia crasas: ¿crees que van a dejar los rusos a la vista vehículos de combate si los hubieran tenido ahi?. Esos son dos camiones como ya se ha dicho para el transporte del personal de vigilancia en torno a la central, dos putos camiones, ¿ o querías unos turismos?. Queda nítidamente demostrado vuestro inagotable fanatismo o patética idiocia.
> Por eso y por tus post largos llenos de publicidad....al ignore vas



He pensado lo mismo, pero como es evidente de que palo va, he preferido ignorar el mensaje. Igual cree que si necesitan transportar algo a la central (no solo personas, que la central necesita mantenimiento y más tras los constantes ataques) lo lógico es llevarlo en bicicleta y que la gente vaya andando durante kilómetros en una zona en la que se pueden sufrir ataques....De hecho esos mismos dos camiones ya salieron en un video hace semanas, se ve que ni se había enterado. Camiones de transporte....que horror, están usando la central como escudo para....dos importantísimos camiones de transporte...si es que no es serio. Salvo que tengan a Hulk por allí y piensen usarlo para lanzar camiones, pudiendose convertir estos en armas de destrucción masiva.

Que por otro lado, que tuviesen armamento en los alrededores y la entrada de la central sería lo lógico (no de ataque, si no de defensa, ejemplo antimisiles) cuando ya no se sabe cuantos intentos de ataque han hecho los Ucranianos, hoy sin ir más lejos teóricamente un intento de infiltración para atacar un comando la central (siempre dando por cierta la noticia de hoy, que nunca se sabe con estas cosas....pero que hay ataques lo han reconocido ambas partes).


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

Según varios 'telegram', había entre 6 y 8 oficiales británicos muertos en la costa del Dniéper.

En cuanto a los inspectores debiéramos tener claro que en su inmensa mayoría son espias,
como en tantos otros organismos de índole internacional. Otra cosa es que del mismo bando
no serán todos.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Ok. Outono.net


Y el Libro de Courtois.. .. ... Joder....


Si haces las sumas de courtois con el. Capitalismo, no bajas de 500 millones. 

El colonialismo ingles de oriente.. . Las hambrunas de la India.... 
el esclavismo capitalista del siglo xlx.... . 
La guerra de corea..... 
Las guerras africanas.. . .


Si sumamos todas las atrocidades en paises capitalistas....




Tres fuentes?

Te voy a mandar tres fuentes de que la tierra es plana. No. Te voy a mandar cuatro.


----------



## El-Mano (1 Sep 2022)

Imagen dura (sale un cuerpo) de un blindado destruido de estos dias.

t.me/theRightPeople1/5898


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Tenían que haber aprovechado los rusos y hacer como los ucranianos que ponen a la artillería en los colegios, hospitales y guarderías. Mira que poner un par de camiones con una Z pintada en una central nuclear. Están locos estos rusos. Con razón los ucranianos tienen que bombardear la central sí o sí.



Deja de proyectar en otros países lo que hacen tus queridos rusos, los mismos que convirtieron Cuba en un burdel de jineteras.
Estás promocionando el terrorismo nuclear ruso. Esos camiones están llenos de explosivos, por eso se los han enseñado. Se llama terrorismo nuclear.
Terrorismo de falsa bandera, chantajes energéticos, envenenamientos, esa es la política exterior de los orcos.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y porque no te vas tu pedazo de guarro, vete tu a EEUU o a Inglaterra y deja a los españoles de bien vivir en nuestra tierra, tu quieres pasar penurias pasalas tu membrillo, pero no obliguéis a los demás a pasarlas.
> 
> Me la suda Ucrania, me la suda EEUU, me la suda Inglaterra, me la sudan todos los idiotas como tu que prefieren morirse de hambre por una situación que si hubiera pasado 2000 km al sur les daría igual.
> 
> ...



Aqui el trajanillo,despues de la mamada matinal al hijoPutin......


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los residentes locales informan que varios helicópteros de la Federación Rusa han estado sobrevolando Energdar desde la mañana a una altitud extremadamente baja y disparando contra la infraestructura y los edificios residenciales de la ciudad para provocar e interrumpir la misión del OIEA.
> 
> Vay, vaya. En ningún momento hablan de tropas ucranianas.



Ni helicópteros disparando ni central nuclear
¿Como explica usted que los rusos bombardean una central que está bajo su control y vigilada por soldados rusos? ¿Que interés tienen en provocar un accidente radiactivo en una región que ya es rusa?
Y sobre todo que rocambolesca explicación me inventara usted?


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

*MINSK, 1 de septiembre - RIA Novosti. El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko,
dijo que el conflicto en Ucrania se resolverá pronto, según él, se está gestando un conflicto 
entre Vladimir Zelensky y los militares ucranianos.*
_*El 1 de septiembre, Lukashenka celebrará una clase abierta en línea para todas las escuelas
y universidades del país.*_
*"Ucrania se está dividiendo, se está gestando un conflicto entre el presidente y los militares,
sólo ellos pueden darse la mano y decir: negociemos o Ucrania será borrada de la faz de la tierra.
Habrá un desenlace en un futuro próximo", dijo Lukashenka durante la lección. Según él,
ahora la palabra en el conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia deben decirla los propios ucranianos. 
"El presidente no dirá una palabra allí, todo en Ucrania ya no depende del presidente, depende 
de los militares: ellos mueren allí, ven que es inútil", subrayó Lukashenka.*


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Las pérdidas de VSU en la "ofensiva de control" sobre Kherson son enormes: grandes colas para donar sangre en Mykolayiv

Anteriormente, se habían publicado imágenes de grandes colas para donar sangre en Odessa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (1 Sep 2022)

Restos de tanques y zelenskis tras el fracaso de su amplia acción en Jerson

t.me/intelslava/36277


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rejon, ¿eres consciente que tu copy-paste es un insulto a la inteligencia de hasta un votante recurrente de la PSOE?.



Vamos a ver roedor,copio de donde me sale de los cojones,,o tú de las cosas te enteras por el aire…. tontorron,


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Controlando el ataque a Kherson: 300s siendo arrastrados a la matanza por la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de Zakarpattia

Las imágenes muestran a militares ucranianos de la 128ª Brigada heridos en un ataque suicida y siendo evacuados bajo el fuego de la artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> A los usuarios del foro dejar de citar al MULTICUENTA de Cozumel ya que gracias a vosotros, el se esta cargando el hilo y se hace imposible página tras página su lectura.



Yo he comenzado a ignorar a los que le citan y a los que vienen a montar gresca haciéndose pasar por pro-rusos. Dejo a los que aportan información o razonamientos si son del otro enfoque.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

¡Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que atacaron la planta de energía nuclear fueron DESTRUIDAS! Video de la goleada: "¡Mira cómo nos jode UNO!". Últimas noticias de Ucrania hoy 01/09/2022 (16 videos)

[Inicio] › [Guerra en Ucrania] › ¡Las fuerzas especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que atacaron la planta de energía nuclear fueron DESTRUIDAS! Video de la goleada: "¡Mira cómo nos jode UNO!". Últimas noticias de Ucrania hoy 01/09/2022 (16 videos)


Alrededor de las 06:00 hora de Moscú, las tropas ucranianas en dos grupos de sabotaje de hasta 60 personas en siete barcos aterrizaron en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka, tres kilómetros al noreste de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye e intentaron capturar la planta de energía. 47 saboteadores fueron destruidos, 3 fueron hechos prisioneros (2 pesados).

Aproximadamente a las 07:00 hora de Moscú, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF frustraron el segundo intento de aterrizaje táctico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dos barcazas autopropulsadas que partieron de Nikopol, a pocos kilómetros de la planta de energía nuclear Zaporizhzhya en el zona del pueblo de Vodiane. 

Como resultado del daño por fuego de las fuerzas armadas rusas, se hundieron dos barcazas autopropulsadas con fuerzas tácticas de aterrizaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Es imposible contar cuántos se ahogaron en las barcazas.

*En el frente de Kharkov y el cañoneo nocturno* . Anoche, nuestro reconocimiento aéreo, así como los datos de inteligencia, revelaron la alineación de pequeñas columnas de vehículos blindados de criminales de guerra ucranianos en dirección al asentamiento. Udy, cosaco Lopan, Liptsy, Balakleya. Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a moverse e inmediatamente se vieron sometidas a un ataque preventivo masivo por parte del ejército ruso.
Hubo los primeros rumores sobre el uso exitoso de drones iraníes en Ucrania. Hasta ahora, solo rumores.

*La batalla por Kherson: la situación en el sitio de Andreevsky.*
En la mañana del cuarto día del ataque a Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no dejan intentos de expandir la cabeza de puente en el sector Andreevsky del frente. En total, se han construido tres cruces de pontones en el tramo Andreevka-Lozovoye-Plotnitskoye, a través del cual se abastece el grupo APU en la orilla sur de Ingulets. Belaya Krinnitsa , por extraño que parezca, está bajo el control parcial de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Algunas fuentes informan que también hubo un gran avance en Davydov Brod, pero hasta el momento no podemos confirmar ni negar esta información.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen el control condicional del tramo a lo largo de las afueras occidentales de Belogorovka. El asentamiento en sí está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Los intentos suicidas de expandir la zona controlada continúan en la estepa. Después de un ataque suicida en Bruskinskoye, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan avanzar en Karlamarkskoye al sur de Kostromka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan trabajando en las reservas transferidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Treinta militares ucranianos se rindieron en dirección a Mykolaiv esa noche. Otros 350 destruidos - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

*En primera línea de Soledar *se siente el acercamiento de las fuerzas frescas ucranianas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recientemente realizaron una rotación de personal. Luchadores motivados entraron en la posición. Si antes hablamos de grupos de retención formados por reservistas mal entrenados. Ahora han sido reemplazados por un nuevo conjunto, equipado con armas de la OTAN. El nuevo turno cambió a tácticas de defensa agresiva. Los grupos pequeños no tienen miedo de acercarse a nuestras posiciones y tratar de tomar puntos individuales a toda prisa.

Caminamos por lugares familiares. Si antes iban allí de día, ahora se mueven exclusivamente de noche. Las fuerzas armadas utilizan cada vez más vehículos aéreos no tripulados de tipo ala. Derribarlos es más difícil, y vuelan más lejos y durante más tiempo que los Maviks.

El número de ataques a nuestras posiciones ha aumentado notablemente. Se ha superado la falta de proyectiles en este sector del frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y pueden trabajar sobre un solo objetivo con cañones de 155 mm. Además, destaco la lucha contra la batería. El nuevo turno trajo consigo radares, lo que estropea seriamente los nervios de nuestros artilleros. (Alexander Kharchenko)
*

Un tanque Ukronazi abandonado es destruido por una granada de helicóptero.

Un fracaso fallido de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson: una de las principales víctimas de los ataques suicidas fue la brigada de asalto de montaña 128 de Transcarpacia (allí se declaró luto). Las imágenes muestran la provisión de primeros auxilios a los heridos durante el ataque del ejército ucraniano de la brigada 128, así como su evacuación bajo fuego de artillería.

Las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas repelen los ataques enemigos en la dirección de Kherson. En el primer video, el vehículo de combate de infantería enemigo destruido, en la segunda posición de la decimotercera.

Un informe del servicio de prensa de NM DPR desde la dirección de Kherson: el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Snegirevka fracasó. A pesar de la información ampliamente difundida en los medios ucranianos sobre la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson, la situación real en la línea del frente está lejos de los sueños de los políticos ucranianos. Entonces, en la dirección de Snegirevsky, el enemigo no pudo avanzar y fue detenido con grandes pérdidas en mano de obra y equipo. Se han llevado trofeos.

Mercenarios en la dirección de Kherson. Acabo de publicar estas fotos recientemente.

RIA Novosti muestra cómo llegó la misión del OIEA a la central nuclear

Nueva información del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Konashenkov hablará sobre el "contraataque" del eneldo, sobre el aterrizaje en Energodar y sobre la dirección de Jarkov.

El cálculo del UAV Orlan-10 reveló el movimiento de los tanques enemigos en la dirección de Nikolaevsky. El enemigo fue destruido por el fuego de nuestros valientes artilleros.

Bombardeo duro de Energodar. Detrás de escena: una víctima típica de la propaganda ucraniana, un adherente de la secta "Disparate a ti mismo".

El regimiento 11 de la DPR cubrió el área de concentración de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania detrás de Vodyany. El reconocimiento del regimiento 11 del ejército de la RPD con la ayuda de vehículos aéreos no tripulados reveló el área de concentración de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania detrás del pueblo de Vodiane. El enemigo fue alcanzado inmediatamente por la artillería del regimiento.

Yuri Kotenok: El factor decisivo es la resistencia del soldado ruso. El experto militar Yuri Kotenok: sobre el campo de gloria militar de Kherson de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas; Acerca de cómo, en tres días, los paracaidistas rusos detuvieron la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en cinco direcciones cerca de Kherson, infligiendo graves daños al enemigo en mano de obra y equipo. El factor decisivo es la firmeza del soldado ruso.

Energodar esta mañana. El trabajo de un par de Ka-52 en el desembarco de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Energodar. La aviación del ejército está en el aire y, más específicamente, los helicópteros Ka-52 vuelan para aplastar a las fuerzas de aterrizaje ucranianas en el área de una planta de energía nuclear.
​*


----------



## Bartleby (1 Sep 2022)

Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Columna rusa destruida por artillería ucraniana. Han destruido varios e imagino que el resto habrá sido abandonado. Los han pillado con el carrito del helado. 

Esto es lo que se presuponía que veríamos desde el lado ruso, después de tanto reporte de decenas de tanques destruidos en Kherson.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Lee y aprende:
Stalin contra el Islam


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según varios 'telegram', había entre 6 y 8 oficiales británicos muertos en la costa del Dniéper.
> 
> En cuanto a los inspectores debiéramos tener claro que en su inmensa mayoría son espias,
> como en tantos otros organismos de índole internacional. Otra cosa es que del mismo bando
> no serán todos.




Según se ha publicado en algunos medios, la nacionalidades de la misión de la OEIA son: Italia, Jordania, México, Albania, Polonia, Lituania, Serbia, Macedonia del Norte, Francia y China. Más el jefe del equipo, Grossi, que es un diplomático argentino y fue nombrado director general de la OEIA en diciembre de 2019. No hay, en el equipo, ni americanos, ni ingleses, ni rusos.

Tal vez, buscando, podríamos dar con los nombres.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

*La unidad de energía se apaga en la planta nuclear de Zaporizhzhia debido a los bombardeos rusos - Energoatom* 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

Hoy, 1 de septiembre de 2022, a las 4:57 a.m., como resultado de otro bombardeo de mortero por parte de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas en el sitio de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, se activó la protección de emergencia y se apagó la quinta unidad de potencia operativa.

Además, se dañó la línea de suministro de energía de respaldo para necesidades propias 330 kV ZAES-330 kV. En el modo de transición, la unidad de potencia No. 2 que no funcionaba se desenergizó con el arranque de los generadores diesel.

Esta es la segunda vez en los últimos 10 días que las acciones criminales de los alborotadores han llevado al cierre de la unidad y la desenergización de la estación.

La unidad de potencia No. 6 continúa trabajando en el sistema energético de Ucrania y al mismo tiempo alimenta las propias necesidades de la ZNPP.

El personal ucraniano de la estación está haciendo todo lo posible para eliminar los daños a su infraestructura.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa




Solo están reciclando viejos mantras.
Cuando empezaron los bombardeos de Donbass en 2014 eran los rusos los que se bombardeaban así mismos.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aqui el trajanillo,despues de la mamada matinal al hijoPutin......



Te van los tios? Porque pones mucho esta foto... A ver si eres tu.

Bueno al lío, que te vayas a tomar por el culo, bastardo....


----------



## piru (1 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Si es que es asombroso, y quien dice cozumel dice rejon y cualquier otro otanista, se me escapa la verdadera razón de no bloquear a esos infraseres, me estoy empezando a plantear bloquear a quienes habitualmente "dialogan" con esos bichos, por fuerza debe de haber alguna conexión entre ellos si pueden discutir, a mí se me hace imposible.



Completamente de acuerdo. Ya ha pasado otras veces que para poder seguir el hilo hay que ignorar tb a los que dan cuerda a los trolls.

A ver si sirven estos mensajes como aviso.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te van los tios? Porque pones mucho esta foto... A ver si eres tu.
> 
> Bueno al lío, que te vayas a tomar por el culo, bastardo....



Porque no le Ignora y se ahorra digustos?


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa



Los medios occidentales han llegado al convencimiento que el ciudadano medio es como el gaviotón que se creen todo lo que le pongan, hasta que se esten bombardeando ellos mismos.


----------



## NPI (1 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa



*Lo Pais(BlackRock, Banco Santander y Amber Capital) 'siempre dicen la verdad'* 
Parece que la gente, está despertando de las mentiras de (InternetOTAN) viendo los comentarios que adjuntas a raíz de la 'noticia' @Bartleby 

Aunque este perfil es uno de los hinteligentes ¿tendrá cuenta en el foro?


> Yisus Quintana
> @llonidrama


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Porque no le Ignora y se ahorra digustos?



Si, creo que va a ser lo mejor...


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

Oye pollo, a ver si lo entiendo en el sahara occidental no has puesto ninguna banderita, Y ESO ?


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Te van los tios? Porque pones mucho esta foto... A ver si eres tu.
> 
> Bueno al lío, que te vayas a tomar por el culo, bastardo....



*Trajanillo,te observo muy obsesionado con el seguimiento de mis comentarios, te lo agradezco por el padecimiento que te producen, es uno de mis objetivos,gracias,tontorron y basura,ala a cascarla que hoy ya vas bien servido payaso.....rata de cloaca   *


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Ojala todos esos donde pones la hoz y el martillo fuesen comunistas, pero, vale, para ti son comunistas todos menos tu y el tonto de Amurrio. Que nivel, Maribel. ¿Tienes 10 años?


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Cuatro civiles han muerto y otros ocho han resultado heridos hoy en la DNR.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa



¿A quién le interesa todo lo que está pasando en la Central? La respuesta es obvia: A Rusia.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Y las putitas uropedas suspirando porque China medie en el conflicto...


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Si alguien te llama, se presenta como presidente de Ucrania, te pide dinero y armas y odia a Rusia, ignóralo. Probablemente sea un drogadicto de algún tipo", *Maria Zakharova*









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y las putitas uropedas suspirando porque China medie en el conflicto...



El problema de Europa es que como desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial no ha sido independiente, ha sido una colonia de EEUU, ahora no sabe ni que hacer... Por eso van como pollos sin cabeza....


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

Porque las pones sino sabes por donde te da el aire ?


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema de Europa es que como desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial no ha sido independiente, ha sido una colonia de EEUU, ahora no sabe ni que hacer... Por eso van como pollos sin cabeza....



Los Bastardos y Manhattan II tienen a todos los presidentes y primeros ministros de la UE cogidos por el PEGASUS, el cambio de alianza con respecto a Marruecos por parte de Ken es claro ejemplo, el Sultán le amenazó con enviarle material gráfico del nabo de Begoño.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Porque las pones sino sabes por donde te da el aire ?



Cozupollas es de Nuevas Degeneraciones Voxquimanas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

si Gorbachov es ensalzado por los enemigos de Rusia y despreciado por los rusos...
lógicamente fue un traidor

¿ cuántos traidores están gobernando los países europeos en la actualidad ?


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Anuncio de Servicio Secreto de Ucrania para los habitantes de Crimea:

¡Por el pueblo de Crimea!


¡Pedimos a todos los residentes que nos informen sobre los lugares "más populares" para las visitas: basta con que nos indiquen la fecha y la hora: 

- La ubicación exacta de los lugares de despliegue y las direcciones de residencia de las fuerzas de ocupación (se requiere la georeferencia con coordenadas),
- La residencia de los dirigentes de la fuerza de ocupación (georeferencia disponible con coordenadas), 
- Ubicaciones y rutas para el redespliegue del equipo militar,
- Datos exactos de los colaboradores locales que se pasaron al bando enemigo (direcciones de residencia y ubicación, georeferencia con coordenadas, BMP, puestos y lugares de trabajo),
- personas que "simpatizan" con las fuerzas de ocupación y otros miembros de la potencia ocupante.

¡Juntos expulsaremos a los ocupantes de nuestra tierra natal!

¡Gloria a Ucrania! 


Los datos se puede enviar por whatsapp y por un chat de Telegram .


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si Gorbachov es ensalzado por los enemigos de Rusia y despreciado por los rusos...
> lógicamente fue un traidor
> 
> ¿ cuántos traidores están gobernando los países europeos en la actualidad ?



Tantos como asiduos a las orgias en Amsterdam...


----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Rusos bombardeandose a sí mismos. La última película de la factoría del grupo prisa



El Pis -entre otros muchos diarios del mundo- recibió una paguita de tito Gates de 3,968,184 Ebros. Y ya se sabe que los plumíferos son agradecidos...
FONS


----------



## Señor X (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos y Manhattan II tienen a todos los presidentes y primeros ministros de la UE cogidos por el PEGASUS, el cambio de alianza con respecto a Marruecos por parte de Ken es claro ejemplo, el Sultán le amenazó con enviarle material gráfico del nabo de Begoño.



Tiene que ser algo más que eso. Lo del señor begoño es conocido. Como era conocido lo de la trotona de pontevedra. 

Si Rajoy hubiese salido diciendo en alguna entrevista: "soy gay". Todo el mundo diría, ah vale. Con begoño igual.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El problema de Europa es que como desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial no ha sido independiente, ha sido una colonia de EEUU, ahora no sabe ni que hacer... *Por eso van como pollos sin cabeza...*.



Sobre todo tú,que la tienes llena de serrin....rata de cloaca.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Frases que definen a un subnormal:
*Hitler y Stalin y Podemos son LO MISMO* 
basta una frase así para definir a un auténtico analfabeto.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> No descarto que antes de fin de año se enlace con Transinstria y se aisle Odessa



Odessa es el premio gordo, la ciudad martir del mar Negro, donde la poblacion rusa fue asesinada vilmente, no se merecen una batalla como la de Mariupol, deberian conformarse con cercarla hasta el fin de la guerra o de las hostilidades.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver roedor,copio de donde me sale de los cojones,,o tú de las cosas te enteras por el aire…. tontorron,



ah!, de ahí te enteraste que los helos rusos trataban de evitar que llegaran los de la IAEA, cuando los propios rusos son los que habían pedido que fuesen. Normal que lo postearas para mantener el nivel de los posts.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Tiene que ser algo más que eso. Lo del señor begoño es conocido. Como era conocido lo de la trotona de pontevedra.
> 
> Si Rajoy hubiese salido diciendo en alguna entrevista: "soy gay". Todo el mundo diría, ah vale. Con begoño igual.



Naturalmente que hay mas, pero no he querido hacer acusaciones de otro tipo, usted ya me entiende, (Epstein style)


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si Gorbachov es ensalzado por los enemigos de Rusia y despreciado por los rusos...
> lógicamente fue un traidor
> 
> ¿ cuántos traidores están gobernando los países europeos en la actualidad ?



Sí, en los TG rusos no es que se hayan llevado precisamente un disgusto con la muerte de Gorbachov.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Sep 2022)

No se puede negar que era un buen plan....Lo malo para Kiev es que la treta es de un solo intento, me gustaria saber cuantos "mercenarios" había en la operación. Según esto todos los bombardeos anteriores eran simplemente para que vinieran los de la OIEA y así tomarlos de rehenes.



Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: Las *hostilidades *desatadas

Fue con la finalización de los preparativos para la operación para apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por saboteadores ucranianos el día de la llegada de los expertos del OIEA que se debió la cancelación de la visita de R. Grossi a la planta el 31 de agosto, en lugar de que tuvo lugar su encuentro “no programado” con V. Zelensky.

Obviamente, si la operación del régimen de Kyiv para apoderarse de la estación tuviera éxito, el jefe de la OIEA, R. Grossi, y los expertos de la misión se convertirían en un “escudo humano” para los saboteadores ucranianos para evitar cualquier acción para destruirlos. unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas.

El papel de la misión del OIEA en este caso se reduciría a fijar un nuevo statu quo: "La central nuclear de Zaporozhye quedó bajo el control total de Kyiv", con una nueva ola de declaraciones de alto perfil de Washington y las capitales europeas pidiendo a Rusia que proporcione una "zona desmilitarizada" alrededor de la central nuclear, donde permanecen los observadores del OIEA bajo la protección del ejército ucraniano.

Esta provocación fue frustrada por las acciones efectivas de las unidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas y la Guardia Nacional. En estos momentos, la misión del OIEA encabezada por R. Grossi ha llegado a la central nuclear y ha comenzado los trabajos programados con la parte rusa garantizando plenamente su seguridad. La posición de R. Grossi y su equipo, que sin embargo fueron a la estación, a pesar de las provocaciones de Kyiv y el bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, merece respeto.

En este sentido, entendemos completamente el silencio sepulcral de todos los patrocinadores occidentales del régimen de V. Zelensky, que en realidad confirma su participación tácita en la preparación de la provocación de hoy en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Al mismo tiempo, la falta de una reacción pública a las acciones de Kyiv en el área de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte del secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, causa desconcierto razonable.

Tal silencio no solo ensombrece y pone en duda la objetividad de los enfoques de la ONU en la situación alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, sino que también conduce a un aumento adicional en la escalada de la situación allí, con total impunidad para el régimen de Kyiv.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay que ser subnornal.
> 
> 20 millones de muertos los nazis?
> 
> ...



Es más sencillo que todo eso: se visten de todos los colores para conseguir sus objetivos económicos y de poder. Y ya está. Y nosotros, las víctimas, dándonos de tortas vestidos de sus colores. Somos como el perro que muerde el palo en lugar de la mano que lo mueve.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En Francia hay muchos descendientes de rusos blancos, que se refugiaron en el pais al final de la guerra civil rusa.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay muchos descendientes de rusos blancos, que se refugiaron en el pais al final de la guerra civil rusa.



En 1921 la Marina francesa evacuó por mar desde Crimea al ejército blanco de Wrangel y lo llevó a Francia. Si, en Paris todos los camereros hablaban ruso en los locos años 20.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El SVR y el FSB llevan haciendo limpia desde que empezo la guerra.
> 
> Y si, con tanto polonio parecia que habian olvidado el aticolanzamiento, el método favorito de la KGB en la guerra fria.





https://covertactionmagazine.com/es/2021/10/27/Fue-el-suicidio-en-1949-del-secretario-de-defensa-james-forrestal%2C-el-primer-gran-asesinato-pol%C3%ADtico-interno-del-emergente-estado-profundo-de-EE.-UU.-despu%C3%A9s-de-la-segunda-guerra-mundial./


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Ni una palabra más sobre el ataque de las AFU a Kherson. El ejército ruso ataca en todas las direcciones* - informe principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

▪ En la dirección de Slobozhansky, el ejército ruso sigue luchando para mantener las zonas previamente ocupadas;
▪ En la dirección de Slavyansk, las tropas rusas avanzan en dirección a Dolyna;
▪ El ejército ruso avanza hacia Veselyaya Dolina, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye y Zaitsevo en dirección a Artemivsk;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso ha mejorado la situación táctica cerca de Pervomayskoye, Nevelskoye y Opytne con acciones de asalto y ofensivas;
▪ Las tropas rusas mejoraron la situación táctica en la dirección de Novopavlovsk en la zona de Vodyanoye realizando acciones de asalto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ah!, de ahí te enteraste que los helos rusos trataban de evitar que llegaran los de la IAEA, cuando los propios rusos son los que habían pedido que fuesen. Normal que lo postearas para mantener el nivel de los posts.



Vas bien encaminao joio....que crack estas hecho


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176183
> 
> 
> Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.
> ...



Con el minio recién pintado, vaya desastre. El minio es altamente tóxico por cierto.


----------



## Snowball (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _La barcaza de cerca_
> 
> Fotos de la barcaza en la que el grupo de desembarco ucraniano intentó desembarcar en la orilla sur del embalse de Kakhovka y tomar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia esta mañana.
> 
> ...



Parece las barcazas de los piky blinders


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vas bien encaminao joio....que crack estas hecho



hehe aprendo mucho de un maestro como tú.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Deja de proyectar en otros países lo que hacen tus queridos rusos, los mismos que convirtieron Cuba en un burdel de jineteras.
> Estás promocionando el terrorismo nuclear ruso. Esos camiones están llenos de explosivos, por eso se los han enseñado. Se llama terrorismo nuclear.
> Terrorismo de falsa bandera, chantajes energéticos, envenenamientos, esa es la política exterior de los orcos.



Los rusos no convirtieron a Cuba en un burdel de jineteras. Pero bueno, no es ni el momento ni el lugar para explicártelo. Lo que me fascina es tu capacidad para saber lo que llevan unos camiones con unas lonas puestas. ¿De verdad crees que si esos camiones tuviesen explosivos los iban a dejar a la vista de los "inspectores"? De verdad, creo que eres un adolescente que busca atención desesperadamente. Así que para evitar tener que contestarte paso a ignorarte. Suerte con lo tuyo.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Con el minio recién pintado, vaya desastre. El minio es altamente tóxico por cierto.



No me jodas, "Operación Pacífico"


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Lvov, la ciudad más asquerosamente anti rusa de Ucrania, recibe la visita de los misiles de la Federación.
Su estación de autobuses:


----------



## El_Suave (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lee y aprende:
> Stalin contra el Islam



El 'motín de Esquilache'.

Pero a ese que contestas es de los amotinados contra la razón y la verdad.

Y luego los 'mass mierda' intentando vender la moto de que la extrema derecha apoya a Putin.

Rara vez en al Historia, si alguna vez, se había visto tanta ofensa a la razón y retorcimiento de la verdad como en estos últimos tiempos.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Puedes consultar a Rafael Poch, por ejemplo su artículo "la disolución de la URSS".
> En definitiva se cumplió la profecía creo que de Trotsky, que auguró que en un momento dado, los gestores pensarían que porqué iban a conformarse con ser los gestores pudiendo ser los propietarios.
> La URSS no perdió en el campo de batalla con ningún ejercito, ni hubo ninguna revolución. Fue un proceso interno para repartirse el pastel, algo parecido a lo que pasó en España con Tabacalera, telefónica, Campsa, Iberia y etc, etc, pero a lo bestia. Un desguace en toda regla para achatarrar. El trabajo del colectivo durante generaciones, liquidado en un periquete. EEUU o GB poco tenían que ver, aunque se ha vendido que ellos eran los artífices del fín de la Unión Soviética.



El caso es que sigue siendo independiente, cuando el resto del pacto de Varsovia, con un par de excepciones, es el burdel de la OTAN. Lo de España seguramente fue el ejemplo que siguieron para evitar caer en la trampa uropeda.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos y Manhattan II tienen a todos los presidentes y primeros ministros de la UE cogidos por el PEGASUS, el cambio de alianza con respecto a Marruecos por parte de Ken es claro ejemplo, el Sultán le amenazó con enviarle material gráfico del nabo de Begoño.



Pues algo de eso tiene que haber, porque esten todos al unísono con todo esto es como poco sospechoso.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El 'motín de Esquilache'.
> 
> Pero a ese que contestas es de los amotinados contra la razón y la verdad.
> 
> ...



Bajo el suelo político de España bulle un magma reaccionario cuyas fumarolas ensordecen: "¡VIVAN LAS CAENAS!"


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

Distorsionas la realidad y eso se paga, tarde o temprano.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Coño,pero cuantas misteriosas muertes hay en Rusia ultimamente


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Traidor Gorbachov
> Bufon Yeltsin
> Venganza Putin
> ???????



Más o menos. La idea es no perder el control ni disolver la nación, fíjese que hasta Yeltsin mandó tropas en momentos críticos para evitar la total aniquilación, haciendo como que se había equivocado. El objetivo pareceser no perder el país como ha pasado con España. Quedarse con el centro y desde ahí ir recuperando poco a poco a lo largo de un par de generaciones.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lvov, la ciudad más asquerosamente anti rusa de Ucrania, recibe la visita de los misiles de la Federación.
> Su estación de autobuses:



Deberían empezar a darles en Kiev y esas zonas para que sientan el miedo que sienten los del Donbass


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

troperker dijo:


> proporcionara el mundo libre tanque abrahams leopard challenger etc
> o derepente compraran tanque de fabricacion rusa a otros paises de africa o medio oriente para ucrania



En africa los carros rusos de Etiopia, Eritrea o Somalia, son basicamente chatarra a punto de llevar a la fundicion, en oriente medio, creo que solo tienen material sovietico-ruso los sirios e iraquies que no estan por la labor de ayudar a la Otan...

PD- Si quieren que la guerra prosiga tendran que enviar Abrams, carros britanicos o franceses.


----------



## Argentium (1 Sep 2022)

*Según personas familiarizadas con el pensamiento de la administración, el gobierno alemán está cada vez más preocupado por la posibilidad de que se produzca otro corte en las entregas de gas ruso a mediados de octubre para realizar reparaciones adicionales en el Nord Stream*
19:35 || 01/09/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Deberían empezar a darles en Kiev y esas zonas para que sientan el miedo que sienten los del Donbass



Eso solo serviría para que el cerdo sudado or¡ganizase tours haciéndose la víctima, mucho mejor sería concentrar un ejército de reserva ruso en la frontera bielorrusia y avanzar hasta Lemberg y la frontera polaca, en esa zona no habra muchos ucros, dejarian a Kievistan aislado del mundo.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me jodas, "Operación Pacífico"
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176349



Muy divertida. Pero el minio tarda mucho en secar, uno puede seguir manchándose hasta un par de semanas después de la aplicación.








Minio (mineral) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snowball (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay muchos descendientes de rusos blancos, que se refugiaron en el pais al final de la guerra civil rusa.



Franco quedó pasmado al tomar un taxi y el conductor era un ex general del Zar


----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)

Polonia reclama a Alemania 1,35 billones de compensación por la II GM.











Polonia pide a Alemania 1,35 billones de euros de indemnización por la Segunda Guerra Mundial


El líder de Ley y Justicia de Polonia, Jaroszlaw Kaczinski, dice que ha llegado "el momento" de plantearlo a Berlín aunque el proceso sea largo y se queja de que Polonia no haya recibido ninguna compensación




www.eldiario.es


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy divertida. Pero el minio tarda mucho en secar, uno puede seguir manchándose hasta un par de semanas después de la aplicación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otia, así han descubierto a los comandos nazis, debieron bajar de las lanchas todos pintados de rosa....


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Polonia reclama a Alemania 1,35 billones de compensación por la II GM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si no aceptan, que avancen hasta Berlin.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otia, así han descubierto a los comandos nazis, debieron bajar de las lanchas todos pintados de rosa....



Me juego la cuenta, un viogen y gulag con esto. Pero hay que ponerlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del OIEA ha abandonado el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia. Varios observadores del OIEA permanecieron allí.
> 
> Vídeo: RIA Novosti
> 
> ...



Faltan las comillas en la palabra "observadores". Visto el ataque del comando del minio rosa es mucha casualidad.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania recoge los frutos de la ofensiva en el sur: Zakarpattia declara el 2 de septiembre día de luto por los combatientes de la 128ª Brigada que fueron arrojados a la matanza*

Así lo ha anunciado la administración regional.
"Ukrinform" escribe que durante 3 días en Zakarpattya se supo de muchos militares muertos en los combates en el sur. Entre ellos están Roman Hrapenyuk, Andrey Kostik, Vasyl Popadich del distrito de Rakhiv, el comandante de la compañía de reconocimiento de la 128ª brigada Vasyl Babich de Mukacheve, Stepan Epereshi e Ivan Dria de Korolev y Mikhail Peteychuk del distrito de Tyachiv. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Desde el momento que Rusia conservó la posición de Transnistria, parece bastante claro que SIEMPRE tuvo en mente recuperar el territorio perdido tras la caída de la URSS.





Se sabe si el gobierno de Tiraspol esta poniendo en forma su musculo militar ???.









Fuerzas Armadas de Transnistria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Presencia militar rusa en Transnistria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Faltan las comillas en la palabra "observadores". Visto el ataque del comando del minio rosa es mucha casualidad.



Llegaron después…se supone que debería estar la central en manos ucranianas cuando llegaron por la mañana, pero falló el guión…


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Deberían empezar a darles en Kiev y esas zonas para que sientan el miedo que sienten los del Donbass



En Kiev hay muchos prorusos.
Pero de Kiev al oeste, ni uno.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En africa los carros rusos de Etiopia, Eritrea o Somalia, son basicamente chatarra a punto de llevar a la fundicion, en oriente medio, creo que solo tienen material sovietico-ruso los sirios e iraquies que no estan por la labor de ayudar a la Otan...
> 
> PD- Si quieren que la guerra prosiga tendran que enviar Abrams, carros britanicos o franceses.



Los Abrams han demostrado que patinan en las pendientes heladas.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

No, se va a hablar de lo que a tí te salga de los cohones, ¿porque no te vas a la sede de VOX y os haceis una pajillas?


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El mando de las AFU dice que no anunciará los nombres de los asentamientos que logró tomar a costa de enormes pérdidas en las direcciones de Kherson y Kryvorizhzhya. Para evitar los ataques con misiles contra ellos.



Solo palabras vacias para intentar esconder una gran derrota, han vertido mucha sangre de tropas escogidas, para ocupar un par de pueblos sin ningun interes estrategico.


----------



## Kron II (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los Abrams han demostrado que patinan en las pendientes heladas.



A parte de lo de las pendientes heladas:


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Nuestros cazas también han hecho un buen trabajo hoy. Disparamos sobre cuatro objetivos, dos ya confirmados, entre los confirmados había Mig-29 que intentaban atacar nuestros BUK con HARM. No me sorprendería que el joven del vídeo estuviera pedaleando.
Volvió a casa a pie.
Por no joder, aunque el vídeo es bonito. 3 más. 
A la espera de que se confirme el resto.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Sep 2022)

Y la maricona rata española con el sahara occidental, arrodillate que te voy a meter a priscilla por el culo.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Los "Estados divididos de América"

Estados Unidos se adentra rápidamente en otra carrera electoral que puede socavar el monopolio del poder del Partido Demócrata, pero que no puede resolver las contradicciones subyacentes en la sociedad estadounidense y el establishment.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176183
> 
> 
> Una de las barcazas que participaron en el intento de desembarco en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.
> ...



Como el asalto lo habran realizado por la noche, ni se molestaron en pintar o camuflar los lanchones de desembarco, que jefes y generales de mierda tienen los ukropitecos !!!.


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

La prensa occidental sobre la ofensiva en Kherson:

29 de agosto - Las operaciones ofensivas de las AFU en la dirección sur comenzaron tras las consultas con los militares estadounidenses, que ayudaron a las AFU a identificar los escenarios ofensivos que podrían conducir al éxito

1 de septiembre - Zelensky lanzó una ofensiva en la dirección sur contra la opinión de los militares.



La victoria tiene muchos padres, la derrota es siempre huérfana.









Сolonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

Otro obús M777 estadounidense ha abandonado la sala de chat.
Cabe señalar que hace mucho tiempo que los vídeos de la destrucción de la artillería remolcada están relacionados en su mayoría con la publicación de los vídeos de la destrucción del M777. Los D-30 han desaparecido prácticamente de los vídeos ucranianos, así como de nuestros datos objetivos de control. También es un invitado raro en las fuentes abiertas el obús ucraniano Msta-B de 152 mm. Ocasionalmente también se ven jacintos y piones. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Sep 2022)

*¡Nuestro nuevo Arte!
Dedicado a las hazañas de los ingenieros del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Me impresiona la cantidad de rusos multimillonarios que en los últimos meses han decidido acabar con sus vidas.

El presidente de Lukoil nada menos, me gustaría saber si la población rusa es tan retrasada como para creerse que el presidente de la mayor petrolera de su país decidió tirarse de la ventana.


----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Ucrania recoge los frutos de la ofensiva en el sur: Zakarpattia declara el 2 de septiembre día de luto por los combatientes de la 128ª Brigada que fueron arrojados a la matanza*
> 
> Así lo ha anunciado la administración regional.
> "Ukrinform" escribe que durante 3 días en Zakarpattya se supo de muchos militares muertos en los combates en el sur. Entre ellos están Roman Hrapenyuk, Andrey Kostik, Vasyl Popadich del distrito de Rakhiv, el comandante de la compañía de reconocimiento de la 128ª brigada Vasyl Babich de Mukacheve, Stepan Epereshi e Ivan Dria de Korolev y Mikhail Peteychuk del distrito de Tyachiv.
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Muy divertida. Pero el minio tarda mucho en secar, uno puede seguir manchándose hasta un par de semanas después de la aplicación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El plomo es neurotóxico. Se sabe desde la época de decadencia del Imperio Romano, cuando se les ocurrió la 'brillante' idea de usar el plomo para las canalizaciones de agua en las casas de los ricos. Llamativo que se usase este tóxico metal para las tuberías de agua posteriormente. De hecho, a los fontaneros en inglés se les denomina 'plumbers'.


----------



## mazuste (1 Sep 2022)

*Actualización de Intel Slava Z:*
_*
Y así lo que ha pasado hoy en Energodar. La operación de desembarco debía ser la guinda
del pastel de la ofensiva de Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la prepararon durante 
mucho tiempo, entrenaron los desembarcos desde embarcaciones, enmascararon cuidadosamente 
las medidas preparatorias (lo que no impidió que nuestra inteligencia las vigilara cuidadosamente).
Y aunque la propia operación ofensiva de Kherson no se desarrolló según plan, la captura de Energdar 
mediante un asalto fluvial debía neutralizar las consecuencias negativas de las enormes pérdidas
y, en general, de momento, de un intento de contraofensiva extremadamente infructuoso.

Como resultado, a primera hora de la mañana, 2 barcazas y hasta 30 embarcaciones de la fuerza
de desembarco ucraniana comenzaron a cruzar el Dniéper y lo atravesaron directamente hacia 
una emboscada preparada, donde ya les esperaban soldados de la Guardia rusa y la aviación del ejército.

Una barcaza fue quemada justo en el camino, parte de la fuerza de desembarco se dejó aterrizar en la orilla,
presionada por el fuego y comenzó a destruir metódicamente y a sangre fría. Ahora hasta 60 cadáveres
de combatientes ucranianos de las unidades de élite yacen en la orilla, la belleza y el orgullo del ZSU. 
El resto nadan en el río y alimentan a los gordos cangrejos de río del Dniéper.
*_
*Había instructores de los países de la OTAN, lo sabremos después de examinar los cadáveres, muy posible 
que sí. En cualquier caso, la operación de desembarco pasará a los anales dorados de las operaciones 
más desastrosas, y los ahogados en forma de fuerzas de Zbroynyh que emergen de las aguas del Dniéper 
por la noche formarán parte del folclore de la Pequeña Rusia durante mucho tiempo.*

t.me/intelslava/36275


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (1 Sep 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Según se ha publicado en algunos medios, la nacionalidades de la misión de la OEIA son: Italia, Jordania, México, Albania, Polonia, Lituania, Serbia, Macedonia del Norte, Francia y China. Más el jefe del equipo, Grossi, que es un diplomático argentino y fue nombrado director general de la OEIA en diciembre de 2019. No hay, en el equipo, ni americanos, ni ingleses, ni rusos.
> 
> Tal vez, buscando, podríamos dar con los nombres.




Disculpad la autocita. Algunos nombres.


Spoiler



*- Rafael Mariano Grossi*: diplomático argentino y director general de la OEIA desde diciembre de 2019.


Spoiler



Rafael Grossi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



*- Lydie Evrard (Francia)*, nacida *Lydie Xuân Thuy Nguyen*: ingeniera. Jefa del Departamento de Seguridad Nuclear Tecnológica y Física de la OIEA.


Spoiler



Lydie Evrard - Wikipedia
https://fr.linkedin.com/in/lydie-evrard-96743b1a
Jefa del Departamento de Seguridad Nuclear Tecnológica y Física | OIEA



*- Massimo Aparo (Italia)*: ingeniero nuclear. Jefe del Departamento de Salvaguardias de la OIEA.


Spoiler



Massimo Aparo - Wikipedia
Jefe del Departamento de Salvaguardias | OIEA



*- Jacek Andrzej Bylica (Polonia)*: diplomático. Se graduó en relaciones internacionales en la Moscow State Institute of International Relations.


Spoiler



Jacek Bylica - Wikipedia



*- Diego Cándano Laris (México)*: diplomático. Fue primer secretario de la Embajada de México en Austria.


Spoiler



https://at.linkedin.com/in/diego-cándano-laris-a8b547116


```
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjvp6_jl_T5AhVGXhoKHaTWAAQQFnoECBMQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Ftransparencia.sre.gob.mx%2Ftransparencia-categorias%2Fcategory%2F1740-ix%3Fdownload%3D63209%3A811-0138-2017%26start%3D1100&usg=AOvVaw0_1nn0H_kPl9Uqr965D8pk
```




*- Fredrik Dahl*: periodista. En el gabinete de prensa de la OEIA. Ha sido durante años corresponsal de la _Agencia Reuters_.


Spoiler



Contactos de los servicios de prensa | OIEA
https://at.linkedin.com/in/fredrik-dahl-78661b88
Reuters' nuclear news expert Fredrik Dahl joins IAEA - THE BARON



*- Florin Abazi*: inspector principal de la OEIA



Una observación. Los medios han publicado que los miembros de la misión de la OIEA son catorce. En el spoiler anterior hemos citado a siete, y de estos siete únicamente dos (Evrard, ingeniera, y Aparo, ingeniero nuclear), quizás tres (si sumamos a Abazi, por su cargo podemos deducir que tiene formación científica, o no), están en la cosa propiamente científica, y el resto son diplomáticos de carrera (el jefe Grossi, Bylica, Cándano Laris) y un periodista (¿el jefe?) del gabinete de prensa de la OEIA (Dahl). Imagino también que al final Evrard y Aparo, por poner dos ejemlos, tratándose de la OEIA y de los cargos que ocupan, también ejercerán la política-diplomacia (véanse informaciones de Aparo respecto del programa nuclear iraní). Los otros siete nombres restantes imagino que compensarán la balanza. A ver si descubrimos el nombre del miembro chino de la misión de la OEIA. Ojo, que si me dicen que algunos diplomáticos del equipo son también físicos nucleares me lo creo, aunque parece que no. Otro apunte: Lydie Evrard, según información publicada, tuvo un papel importante en las gestiones de la OEIA relativas a la catástrofe de la central de Fukushima (nada raro tratándose de la OEIA y de una central nuclear arrasada por un tsunami).

Provisionalmente, la cosa quedaría así.







Fuentes.


Spoiler



*Agosto 2022*

```
https://www.flickr.com/photos/iaea_imagebank/albums/72177720301653565
```
*IAEA Team sets for Zaporizhzhya*

IAEA team sets out to Zaporizhzhia NPP in Ukraine - Nuclear Engineering International
*IAEA team sets out to Zaporizhzhia NPP in Ukraine*

Extracto.


Spoiler



The 14-member team includes high-level IAEA official as well as experts from different countries. As well as *Grossi*, the IAEA staff include: *Jacek Bylica*, IAEA Chief of Cabinet; *Lydie Evrard*, IAEA Deputy Director-General and Head of the Department of Nuclear Safety and Security; *Massimo Aparo*, IAEA Deputy Director-General and Head of the Department of Safeguards; *Diego Candano Laris*, Senior Advisor to the Director-General; *Florin Abazi*, IAEA Senior Inspector; and *Fredrik Dahl*, IAEA Spokesperson, Office of Public Information and Communication.



En abril de 2022 cuando la misión de la OIEA en Chernobyl, además de algunos de los citados, también aparece el nombre de *Rodolfo Cruz Suárez*. Misión que, dicho sea de paso, no tuvo tanta repercusión mediática. Cruz Suárez tal vez sea otra de las personas que conforman la misión de la OIEA en la central de Zaporiyia, o no.

```
https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rafael_Mariano_Grossi_meets_the_Press_(chernuk18)_(52031970032).jpg
```
Extracto.


Spoiler



IAEA Delegation: *Rafael Mariano Grossi*, IAEA Director-General Jacek Bylica, IAEA Chief of Cabinet *Lydie Evrard*, IAEA Deputy Director-General and Head of the Department of Nuclear Safety and Security *Massimo Aparo*, IAEA Deputy Director-General and Head of the Department of Safeguards *Diego Candano Laris*, Senior Advisor to the Director-General Florin Abazi, IAEA Senior Inspector *Rodolfo Cruz Suarez*, IAEA Unit Head, Radiation Safety Technical Services Unit






Echemos un vistazo a la estructura de la OEIA.


Spoiler



Oficinas subordinadas al Director General


Spoiler



Hay cinco Oficinas subordinadas al Director General del OIEA: la *Oficina del Director General*, la *Secretaría de los Órganos Rectores*, la *Oficina de Servicios de Supervisión Interna*, la *Oficina de Asuntos Jurídicos* y la *Oficina de Información al Público y Comunicación*.



Departamento de Administración


Spoiler



El Departamento de Administración proporciona una plataforma de servicios que permite al OIEA ejecutar con éxito sus programas científicos y técnicos. Ofrece soluciones con relación a un amplio espectro de servicios financieros, de gestión de recursos humanos, administrativos, de tecnología de la información y generales a fin de atender las necesidades de la Secretaría y de los Estados Miembros.

*División de Presupuesto y Finanzas *

La División de Presupuesto y Finanzas presta servicios en apoyo de todos los programas del OIEA. Estos servicios incluyen la presupuestación por programas; pagos y contabilidad; y la presentación de informes sobre el uso de los recursos financieros al personal directivo superior, la Junta de Gobernadores y los Estados Miembros. La División también se encarga de la ejecución y administración de los sistemas de información financiera del Organismo. La labor de la División tiene por objeto garantizar la confianza presente y futura de la Junta de Gobernadores y los Estados Miembros en la gestión financiera del Organismo.

*División de Servicios Generales*

La División de Servicios Generales presta diversos servicios al OIEA, como por ejemplo asistencia para viajes y transporte, gestión de las instalaciones, gestión de archivos y registros y gestión del Economato del Centro Internacional de Viena. También proporciona apoyo en todos los asuntos técnicos a los laboratorios del OIEA de Seibersdorf (Austria).

*División de Servicios de Conferencias y Documentación*

La División de Servicios de Conferencias y Documentos facilita el intercambio y la difusión de información de interés para la labor y el mandato del Organismo entre la Secretaría y los Estados Miembros, y entre los propios Estados Miembros. Con ese fin, la División organiza reuniones y conferencias, y edita, imprime y distribuye documentos y publicaciones científicas y técnicas en los seis idiomas oficiales de las Naciones Unidas.

*División de Recursos Humanos *

La División de Recursos Humanos presta una serie de servicios, que engloban desde la planificación de los recursos humanos, la contratación, el perfeccionamiento del personal y la gestión de la carrera profesional hasta la remuneración y las prestaciones, así como los servicios médicos y de asistencia sanitaria conexos.

*División de Tecnología de la Información *

La División de Tecnología de la Información proporciona soluciones y servicios de tecnología de la información y las comunicaciones seguros, fiables y sostenibles.

*Oficina de Servicios de Compras *

La Oficina de Servicios de Compras adquiere bienes y contrata servicios en apoyo del mandato del OIEA para distribuirlos entre sus contrapartes en los Estados Miembros de África, Asia, Europa y América Latina, así como en la sede del Organismo en Viena (Austria) y en sus laboratorios y oficinas sobre el terreno.



Departamento de Cooperación Técnica


Spoiler



El enlace del primer párrafo no funciona.

```
https://www.iaea.org/sites/default/files/18/02/tc-orgchart.pdf
```
Aquí sí.

```
https://web.archive.org/web/20211101000000*/https://www.iaea.org/sites/default/files/18/02/tc-orgchart.pdf
```

Este Departamento se encarga de formular y cumplir el mandato del OIEA en materia de desarrollo. La cooperación técnica del Organismo con los Estados Miembros tiene como objetivo promover efectos socioeconómicos tangibles, promoviendo con ese fin el uso de la ciencia y la tecnología nucleares para dar respuesta a las principales prioridades de desarrollo sostenible a escala nacional, regional e interregional. La estructura organizativa del Departamento se puede consultar en este enlace.

*División de Apoyo y Coordinación del Programa *

Esta División elabora estrategias, directrices y procedimientos para el programa de cooperación técnica del OIEA. Una de sus funciones fundamentales es llevar a cabo la supervisión y el control financieros del programa, y crear y mantener los sistemas de gestión de datos e información de este. La División crea instrumentos para la gestión y supervisión del programa, así como para la capacitación, la autoevaluación y la garantía de la calidad; también se ocupa de buscar oportunidades de asociación y de coordinar los esfuerzos de movilización de recursos institucionales.

*Divisiones para África, Asia y el Pacífico, Europa y América Latina y el Caribe *

Estas divisiones se encargan de idear, gestionar, supervisar y examinar las actividades del programa de cooperación técnica del OIEA en los países de su ámbito regional:

*División para África*: Angola, Argelia, Benin, Botswana, Burkina Faso, Burundi, Camerún, Congo, Côte d’Ivoire, Chad, Djibouti, Egipto, Eritrea, Etiopía, Gabón, Ghana, Kenya, Lesotho, Liberia, Libia, Madagascar, Malawi, Malí, Marruecos, Mauricio, Mauritania, Mozambique, Namibia, Níger, Nigeria, República Centroafricana, República Democrática del Congo, República Unida de Tanzanía, Rwanda, Senegal, Seychelles, Sierra Leona, Sudáfrica, Sudán, Swazilandia, Togo, Túnez, Uganda, Zambia y Zimbabwe.

*División para Asia y el Pacífico*: Afganistán, Arabia Saudita, Bahrein, Bangladesh, Brunei Darussalam, Camboya, China, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Fiji, Filipinas, Indonesia, Iraq, Islas Marshall, Israel, Jordania, Kuwait, Líbano, Malasia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Nepal, Omán, Pakistán, Palau, Papua Nueva Guinea, Qatar, República Árabe Siria, República Democrática Popular Lao, República Islámica del Irán, Singapur, Sri Lanka, Tailandia, territorios bajo la jurisdicción de la Autoridad Palestina, Vanuatu, Viet Nam y Yemen.

*División para Europa*: Albania, Armenia, Azerbaiyán, Belarús, Bosnia y Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croacia, Chipre, República Checa, Estonia, Georgia, Grecia, Hungría, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, Letonia, Lituania, Malta, Montenegro, Macedonia del Norte, Portugal, Polonia, República de Moldova, Rumania, Federación de Rusia, Serbia, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Tayikistán, Turquía, Turkmenistán, Ucrania y Uzbekistán.

*División para América Latina y el Caribe*: Antigua y Barbuda, Argentina, Bahamas, Barbados, Belice, Brasil, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Ecuador, El Salvador, Estado Plurinacional de Bolivia, Granada, Guatemala, Guyana, Haití, Honduras, Jamaica, México, Nicaragua, Panamá, Paraguay, Perú, República Bolivariana de Venezuela, República Dominicana, San Vicente y las Granadinas, Santa Lucía, Trinidad y Tabago y Uruguay.

*División del Programa de Acción para la Terapia contra el Cáncer *

La División está a cargo del Programa de Acción para la Terapia contra el Cáncer (PACT), mediante el que se presta apoyo a los Estados Miembros a fin de que amplíen su acceso a tecnologías de la salud, desarrollen aptitudes y movilicen recursos para crear un espectro completo de servicios contra el cáncer eficaces.



Departamento de Energía Nuclear

Departamento de Seguridad Nuclear Tecnológica y Física

Departamento de Ciencias y Aplicaciones Nucleares

* Dentro de aquí está el * sistema de centros colaboradores del OIEA*.


Spoiler



El link no funciona.

```
https://www.iaea.org/es/sites/default/files/19/09/collaborating-centres.pdf
```




Departamento de Salvaguardias


Spoiler












*Junta de Gobernadores*


Spoiler












*Lista de Estados Miembros*


Spoiler












Centro de prensa con documentos oficiales de la OIEA y sus conclusiones sobre la situación de la seguridad nuclear en Ucrania.

Centro de prensa | OIEA



Como dato. *Petro Kotin *es el presidente de *Energoatom*.


Spoiler



https://www.ukrainegasinvestmentcongress.com/congress/speakers/petro-kotin/
Energoatom - Wikipedia


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Faltan las comillas en la palabra "observadores". Visto el ataque del comando del minio rosa es mucha casualidad.



Pienso que es mucho suponer que esos inspectores tuviesen la más mínima idea del proyecto. Las acciones de dese tipo se suelen llevar con la máxima discreción. Otra cosa es que viéndose 'en harina', tuviesen una clara disposición a seguir el nuevo guión.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

A eso hay que añadir 6 directivos de Gazprom, todos por suicidio. Uno en España, en Lloret de Mar, con mujer e hija incluidos.

Sergey Protosenya no dejó una nota de suicidio y no se encontraron huellas dactilares en las armas (un hacha y un cuchillo) utilizadas para el crimen. Tampoco había manchas de sangre en su cuerpo. 





__





El hijo del oligarca ruso acusado de matar a su esposa y su hija asegura que su padre fue asesinado: "Papá no fue"


Nueva hipótesis en el crimen de Lloret del Mar en el que el oligarca ruso Sergey Protosenya presuntamente asesinó a hachazos a su mujer y a su hija y después se suicidó: el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Decipher (1 Sep 2022)

hornblower dijo:


> *Muere la hija del influyente filósofo ruso Alexánder Duguin, conocido por su postura antioccidental, al explotar su coche en la región de Moscú *
> 
> El portal Baza indica que una de las versiones preliminares apunta a que los autores del supuesto atentado habrían querido acabar con la vida de Duguin, que llegó al lugar de la explosión en estado de shock, según se desprende de fotos y de videos que circulan en redes.
> 
> ...



Pues era bien mona la Duguina.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Jódete 





mazuste dijo:


> *Actualización de Intel Slava Z:*
> 
> _*Y así lo que ha pasado hoy en Energodar. La operación de desembarco debía ser la guinda
> del pastel de la ofensiva de Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la prepararon durante
> ...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Y digo yo, por que los putinianos,, comunistas y demás gentuza que apoya a Rusia no se van allí a vivir si tanto les gusta aquello?


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El plomo es neurotóxico. Se sabe desde la época de decadencia del Imperio Romano, cuando se les ocurrió la 'brillante' idea de usar el plomo para las canalizaciones de agua en las casas de los ricos. Llamativo que se usase este tóxico metal para las tuberías de agua posteriormente. De hecho, a los fontaneros en inglés se les denomina 'plumbers'.



Tambien fabricaban vino dulce, envejeciendolo en barricas de plomo, varios emperadores enloquecieron y la palmaron por pasarse con el vinillo.


----------



## volador (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Te has confundido con los falangistas y ultraderechistas franquistas en el 36



No, no me he confundido 

El ataque a funcionarios, maestros, colaboradores, etc se da en todas las guerras

mi abuelo era maestro y los republicano le asesinaron en la tapia del pueblo

y en el otro bando más de lo mismo

Es igual en todas las guerras


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es lo que tiene partir de premisas erradas. Si tú crees que esta operación técnico-militar de Rusia en Ucrania va de conquistar territorios pues es tu error, no el de Rusia.




...pues será mi error


mazuste dijo:


> *Actualización de Intel Slava Z:*
> 
> _*Y así lo que ha pasado hoy en Energodar. La operación de desembarco debía ser la guinda
> del pastel de la ofensiva de Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania la prepararon durante
> ...



" El resto flotan en el río y alimentan a los grandes cangrejos..."


----------



## kasperle1966 (1 Sep 2022)

*No solo armas: Ucrania asombra con la escalada de robo de ayuda humanitaria *
La agencia anticorrupción de Ucrania (NABU) —controlada directamente por Washington— está persiguiendo a los funcionarios y oligarcas ucanianos que han robado casi toda la ayuda humanitaria que llegó al país. 

En particular, en el foco de atención cayeron los funcionarios de la administración de la región de Zaporiyia. Los dirigentes locales, que también son del partido Servidor del Pueblo —de Volodímir Zelenski— robaban ayuda humanitaria a escala estelar: 
22 contenedores marítimos con ayuda humanitaria 
389 vagones ferroviarios con ayuda humanitaria 
220 camiones con ayuda humanitaria 

*Ojo: ¡esto fue solo en la región de Zaporiyia! * 

*¿Cómo robaban toda esta ayuda humanitaria? ⁉ 
*
Al llegar a Ucrania, la ayuda humanitaria se transportaba a la ciudad de Dnepropetrovsk, donde supuestamente sería descargada y empaquetada en lotes más pequeños. Allí era donde gran parte de esta ayuda se quedaba. 

Después, se vendía en las principales redes de supermercados ATB y Silpo con más de 1.800 establecimientos por todo el país, aseguran los investigadores. 

*¿Quiénes son los beneficiarios? ⁉ 
*
Se acusa al jefe de la administración de la región, Aleksandr Staruja, su adjunta Zlata Nekrasova, y varios funcionarios más. Pero lo más interesante son los oligarcas del círculo de Zelenski. 

El dueño de la red ATB es el millonario Gennadi Butkevich, un conocido amigo de Zelenski, y es la 15ª persona más rica del país. 
El dueño de la red Selpo es Vladímir Kostelman, que ocupa la modesta 35 posición entre los oligarcas ucranianos. 

Este escándalo de corrupción vuelve a mostrar una vez más lo catastrófica que es la situación con el equipo de Zelenski y sus subordinados, y muestra que las armas occidentales no es lo único que se roba allí. 

Me pregunto si estas personas serán atadas a los postes y golpeadas, como aquellos que por su desesperación robaban una barra de pan en Ucrania. Creo que todos sabemos la respuesta a esta pregunta. 

*A Toda Potencia*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

En la guerra económica hoy otro clavo en el ataúd de la UE…con los turcos que no se sabe donde están ya…


----------



## DasLicht (1 Sep 2022)

(539) Fernando Moragón: Europa está en guerra con Rusia, debería ser consciente - YouTube


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me impresiona la cantidad de rusos multimillonarios que en los últimos meses han decidido acabar con sus vidas.
> 
> El presidente de Lukoil nada menos, me gustaría saber si la población rusa es tan retrasada como para creerse que el presidente de la mayor petrolera de su país decidió tirarse de la ventana.



No te creas aquí la gente se cree que una tia corrupta que viene a Madrid a tirar de la manta muere de infarto mientras se bebe toda una botella en un hotel.









La autopsia de Rita Barberá revela que murió por una grave cirrosis hepática que le provocó un "fallo multiorgánico"


El diario 'El Mundo' ha tenido acceso en exclusiva al informe médico de la exalcalsesa de Valencia. Confirma que Barberá tenía un grave problema de cirrosis. Ni la presión ni estrés fueron causantes de su muerte, tal y como dijeron, entre otras voces populares, Rafael Hernando, que señaló...




www.lasexta.com





Ya ves, con autopsia y todo.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Disculpad la autocita. Algunos nombres.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Interesante y bien aseado. Así da gusto leer la información. Mis diex.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

*El jefe del OIEA denuncia que "la integridad física" de la central de Zaporiyia fue "violada"*
El jefe del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (*OIEA*), *Rafael Grossi*, ha afirmado este jueves que *"la integridad física" de la central nuclear ucraniana de Zaporiyia*, ocupada por tropas rusas y bombardeada en las ultimas semanas, *fue "violada"*.

"Es evidente que (..) la integridad física de la planta fue violada en varias ocasiones" y *"esto no puede volver a suceder"*, ha declarado Grossi *tras regresar al territorio controlado por Ucrania* tras inspeccionar durante el día la central nuclear.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te creas aquí la gente se cree que una tia corrupta que viene a Madrid a tirar de la manta muere de infarto mientras se bebe toda una botella en un hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El desastre de la ofensiva de Steiner ha dejado mudos a los dos mas conspicuos defensores de Bandera en el hilo, Cozupollas esta callado como un muerto y la rata se dedica a lanzar balones fuera, buena señal.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Y para terminar, una arcada proporcionada por la Sumadora:


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay muchos descendientes de rusos blancos, que se refugiaron en el pais al final de la guerra civil rusa.



En Niza hay catedral ortodoxa rusa.


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El 'motín de Esquilache'.
> 
> Pero a ese que contestas es de los amotinados contra la razón y la verdad.
> 
> ...



Los medios progres venden eso, los fachas venden que Putin es comunista "como buen ex agente del KGB" . 
Son las costumbres de los medios patrios, el problema son los millones de necios que compran su mercancía.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

*El jefe del OIEA denuncia que "la integridad física" de la central de Zaporiyia fue "violada"*
"En efecto" manifestó el jefe de observadores," habia restos de semen en las paredes exteriores, según las cámaras de vigilancia, se pudo observar a varios soldados ucranianos metiendo la polla en los agujeros a modo Glory Hole, no me pregunten como conozco el término" concluyó.


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y para terminar, una arcada proporcionada por la Sumadora:



Además se equivoca porque será el siglo XXI en todo caso.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Además se equivoca porque será el siglo XXI en todo caso.



No, se a que se refiere, es de los que consideran que el siglo XX comenzó en 1918 y terminó en 1991.


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Más o menos. La idea es no perder el control ni disolver la nación, fíjese que hasta Yeltsin mandó tropas en momentos críticos para evitar la total aniquilación, haciendo como que se había equivocado. El objetivo pareceser no perder el país como ha pasado con España. Quedarse con el centro y desde ahí ir recuperando poco a poco a lo largo de un par de generaciones.



La hoja de ruta es clara, estado de la unión con Rusia y Bielorrusia y las zonas más prorrusas de Ucrania. 
Las tres repúblicas eslavas jamás debieron separarse.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El desastre de la ofensiva de Steiner ha dejado mudos a los dos mas conspicuos defensores de Bandera en el hilo, Cozupollas esta callado como un muerto y la rata se dedica a lanzar balones fuera, buena señal.



Estoy por desloguarme y ver que nuevos ridículos hilos abrieron. Si no fue suficiente la ofensiva sur ya lo de los comandos en la central nuclear es para que varios de ellos estén callados unas cuantas horas. 

Tengo tanta gente en el ignore que yo no tengo problemas para informarme.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

*No levantaremos las sanciones contra Rusia, incluso si hay protestas — el jefe de la Oficina Federal de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania*

"Puedo prometer al pueblo de Ucrania: los apoyamos y los apoyaremos todo el tiempo que sea necesario, sin importar lo que piensen mis votantes alemanes".


----------



## Malevich (1 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Kiev hay muchos prorusos.
> Pero de Kiev al oeste, ni uno.



En Kiev la lengua cotidiana mayoritaria es el ruso. 
Hasta hace pocos años un buen lugar para estudiar ruso o perfeccionarlo.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

volador dijo:


> No, no me he confundido
> 
> El ataque a funcionarios, maestros, colaboradores, etc se da en todas las guerras
> 
> ...



Sólo hay que ver lo que han hecho en España los siervos de Washington con la educación. Tanto en las primarias como en las universidades.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

Hungaros, se resistian a la leva y ahora están muertos, espero que Orban haga algo por sus connacionales.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Hablar no , "habrir", que yo me equivoque vale, pero un tío avispado como usted...desdice mucho
> Además, yo con usted no me hablo porque solo contesta lo que le interesa



Por qué iba a contestar lo que no me interesa? no tiene sentido hacer eso....

Vengo a demostrar que la escritura en un foro, donde puedes ir entrando mientras haces otras cosas y donde la concentración no está en el texto en exclusiva, puede A TODOS, jugarnos malas pasadas, como queda demostrado

Además, no soy un troll? pues ea...


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *No solo armas: Ucrania asombra con la escalada de robo de ayuda humanitaria *
> La agencia anticorrupción de Ucrania (NABU) —controlada directamente por Washington— está persiguiendo a los funcionarios y oligarcas ucanianos que han robado casi toda la ayuda humanitaria que llegó al país.
> 
> En particular, en el foco de atención cayeron los funcionarios de la administración de la región de Zaporiyia. Los dirigentes locales, que también son del partido Servidor del Pueblo —de Volodímir Zelenski— robaban ayuda humanitaria a escala estelar:
> ...



Robar está mal. Pero robar aquello que ha sido donado para ayudar a personas que están pasando hambre y penalidades... mirad, soy cristiano, pero como un día dijo el Cristo sobre aquellos que ponían trampas para evitar su Reino: 'A esos traedlos y matadlos delante de mi'.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Columna rusa destruida por artillería ucraniana.


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

Podemos es socialismo plurisubnormal.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Podemos es socialismo plurisubnormal.



Como Golda, Rabin, Dayan, Peres....


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

La 3ra Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales Orkas (la mejor brigada de fuerzas especiales del Distrito Militar Central según el hijo de puta) de repente descubrió que su experiencia de combate pasada no era nada comparada con la guerra en Ucrania. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania expulsaron a la brigada hasta su heroica salida de la batalla.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Estoy por desloguarme y ver que nuevos ridículos hilos abrieron. Si no fue suficiente la ofensiva sur ya lo de los comandos en la central nuclear es para que varios de ellos estén callados unas cuantas horas.
> 
> Tengo tanta gente en el ignore que yo no tengo problemas para informarme.



Yo me logueo con Brave, pero luego tengo FireFox. Cuando algo me llama la atención, abro esa página con él y veo. Si me interesa, digo algo, sino, sigo. Es ideal usar dos navegadores.


----------



## *OBERON* (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien fabricaban vino dulce, envejeciendolo en barricas de plomo, varios emperadores enloquecieron y la palmaron por pasarse con el vinillo.



Resulta más que curioso e interesante, ver como unos simples conocimientos de química pueden terminar con toda una poderosa civilización.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (1 Sep 2022)

*El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, ha advertido este jueves de que renunciar por completo a la importación de gas ruso no sería una decisión "responsable" por parte de su Gobierno, a pesar del aparente consenso europeo para reducir lo máximo posible el nivel de dependencia de Moscú.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

Bueno, en esta guerra está claro que Rusia está ayudando a la transición energética para Europa, era lo que querían….


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Las principales pérdidas de la infantería rusa ahora son entre mercenarios que firman contratos de 3 y 6 meses.

Según los términos de un contrato de 3 meses, la preparación dura 1 semana....Si firmas contrato de 6 meses, 2 semanas.

Y eso es todo, van de inmediato al frente....Mueren los chicos de las provincias rusas que no entienden a dónde llegaron, porque creían a los medios rusos que siguen con su propaganda habitual.


----------



## crocodile (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Son satánicos asesinos y quieren nuestra destrucción, Anglos del demonio, ojalá ardais en el infierno.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, en esta guerra está claro que Rusia está ayudando a la transición energética para Europa, era lo que querían….



Estos rusos deben leernos desde hace años: 'A mitad de *Octubre* vendrán trabajos de reparación'. Lo ha dicho Alemania en base a lo que conversan, amigáblemente, con los rusos. Curioso mes, que en tiempos pretéritos romanos era el octavo, lugar que ahora ocupa Agosto (por Augusto) y avanzado por el 'julio' de Julio Cesar. Y es que antes los romanos *tenían 10 meses*. Cosas curiosas.


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los residentes locales informan que varios helicópteros de la Federación Rusa han estado sobrevolando Energdar desde la mañana a una altitud extremadamente baja y disparando contra la infraestructura y los edificios residenciales de la ciudad para provocar e interrumpir la misión del OIEA.
> 
> Vay, vaya. En ningún momento hablan de tropas ucranianas.



sobrevuelan....pero lo de disparar seguro que es cosecha propia. El "rejonazo" a la verdad del jueves noche.


----------



## crocodile (1 Sep 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Guarros yuhuuuu, ¿sarmat con gusto no pica ?
> 
> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 1 DE SEPTIEMBRE, 17:35
> ...



No se han enterado aún que la ONU es USA/OTAN ? , Patético .


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (1 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, en esta guerra está claro que Rusia está ayudando a la transición energética para Europa, era lo que querían….



Es decir, que Alemania por fin reconoce que siempre supo cuando eran las fechas de mantenimiento y que sucesivamente Rusia iba a ir cortando el flujo de gas porque no había repuestos con garantía, porque éstos estaban sujetos a sus propias sanciones.

El gobierno Alemán hace ese reconocimiento pero luego el titular simplemente es "Rusia corta el gas". Esto me recuerda a la película de "No mires arriba" donde tras un reconocimiento publico oficial la gente simplemente mira a otro lado asegurando no haber oído nada.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Acaban de decir en el telediario que desde Bruselas también se exige a los estados miembros que para marzo las reservas de gas tienen que estar al 40%, para garantizar el suministro del año que viene, además de para ayudar a otro estado en caso de que sea necesario.

Además, se va a regular el precio del gas en toda Europa para ayudar a hogares y empresas.

Noticias súper positivas que desmontan la estrategia rusa y los lloros de los equidistantes:

1º.- Europa no se va a hundir sin el gas ruso. Hay soluciones.

2º.- Se prevé que vaya para largo, lo cual quiere decir que no se va a dejar de apoyar a Ucrania.

Los equidistantes ya podéis volver al miedo a las nukes o la expansión de la OTAN, porque lo de la energía ya no va a servir de nada.


----------



## bigplac (1 Sep 2022)

Pues el mayor asesino de la historia parece ser el químico que, sabiendo perfectamente lo que hacia, decidió añadirle plomo a la gasolina





Loignorito dijo:


> Resulta más que curioso e interesante, ver como unos simples conocimientos de química pueden terminar con toda una poderosa civilización.


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Que envidia me da Polonia...


----------



## Yomateix (1 Sep 2022)

No se muy bien que clase de estupidez es esta. Claro, porque porque digan que has de poner la temperatura en casa como mucho a 19 grados tu vas a hacer caso y lo van a poder controlar de algún modo.....

*ITALIA |* El Gobierno italiano aprobará en los próximos días un plan de ahorro energético por el que bajará un grado *-de 20 a 19- la temperatura de los radiadores y los encenderá una hora menos al día*, con el objetivo de gastar menos gas en invierno ante la posibilidad de que Rusia corte sus envíos a Europa. 
*La medida se aplicará tanto para los hogares* como para los edificios públicos y se encuentra dentro de un plan más amplio, que describe diversas acciones teniendo en cuenta tres escenarios posibles, que van desde una ligera reducción de los envíos de gas por parte de Moscú hasta que el Kremlin cierre el grifo por completo.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estos rusos deben leernos desde hace años: 'A mitad de *Octubre* vendrán trabajos de reparación'. Lo ha dicho Alemania en base a lo que conversan, amigáblemente, con los rusos. Curioso mes, que en tiempos pretéritos romanos era el octavo, lugar que ahora ocupa Agosto (por Augusto) y avanzado por el 'julio' de Julio Cesar. Y es que antes los romanos *tenían 10 meses*. Cosas curiosas.



Se ahorraban 2 nominas o soldadas


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Es normal para un dirigente. Lo último que le interesa es abrir líneas de contradicción o reprobación por la historia pasada. Igualmente no le pone los clavos al 'ataúd' del comunismo. Es mejor (desde su pragmática perspectiva) aunar todas las tendencias en Rusia frente al enemigo común. Yo eso lo comprendo, más no lo apruebo. Lo correcto es denunciar la miseria allá donde la encuentres. Pero yo no soy Putin. Tampoco soy tú, un pobre incrédulo que no es capaz de ver la trascendencia de la vida real en este pasajero mundo que sirve tan solo para ver qué hacemos en él. Pero desde tu pobre ignorancia pontificas. Y traes un vídeo como argumento para descalificar a Putin. A mi no me hace falta que me lo encasilles. Al resto quizás. Yo sé que la salvación viene del y por el Cristo. Y hace falta humillar muchas conciencias y pasar muchas tribulaciones para inclinar cervices. Se hará.

A ti te falta 'caerte del caballo deslumbrado' como le sucedió a Pablo. Ojala tengas esa suerte.


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ojala todos esos donde pones la hoz y el martillo fuesen comunistas, pero, vale, para ti son comunistas todos menos tu y el tonto de Amurrio. Que nivel, Maribel. ¿Tienes 10 años?



Pues debe andar por.ahi más o menos....porque llamarse "golondrina" en un foro....no es de tíos sagaces. Igual van a la misma clase de la ESO Rejón y golondrina (traducción de Cozumel en maya).


----------



## rejon (1 Sep 2022)

Fijaos como mueve las piernas el hijoPutin y no para de agarrar la silla con la otra mano. Estará enfermo de algo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Guarros yuhuuuu, ¿sarmat con gusto no pica ?
> 
> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 1 DE SEPTIEMBRE, 17:35
> ...



Son unos cínicos los rusos, saben muy bien quién controla la ONU como sabían de la operación que intentaba a la desesperada la OTAN esta noche…lo de ingenuos no cuela.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Deja de proyectar en otros países lo que hacen tus queridos rusos, los mismos que convirtieron Cuba en un burdel de jineteras.
> Estás promocionando el terrorismo nuclear ruso. Esos camiones están llenos de explosivos, por eso se los han enseñado. Se llama terrorismo nuclear.
> Terrorismo de falsa bandera, chantajes energéticos, envenenamientos, esa es la política exterior de los orcos.



otro al ignore, que alivio


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues el mayor asesino de la historia parece ser el químico que, sabiendo perfectamente lo que hacia, decidió añadirle plomo a la gasolina



Lo agradezco por desconocerlo y ser muy interesante. Bueno, ya sabía que las gasolinas pueden llevar plomo, pero no conocía al responsable. Pero, y por eso te contesto, respecto de la datación a partir de los elementos, debes saber que parten de una premisa falsa, que las tasas de desintegración son estables. Eso es una creencia, no es ciencia. Nadie se ha molestado (que yo sepa) en comprobar si las tasas de desintegración de los materiales son realmente lineales. Y no lo han hecho, por que meterse en esa 'camisa de once varas', supone quedarse sin presupuesto para la investigación.

Te recomiendo que estudies con atención el trabajo de Robert Gentry, el cual pone en duda esas dataciones, además de otras 'verdades' impuestas por el NOM sobre las edades geológicas. Y hasta hoy, pese a que su trabajo tiene unas décadas, no han tenido cojones a refutar científicamente sus descubrimientos. Dejo un vidrio:


----------



## Hermericus (1 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay muchos descendientes de rusos blancos, que se refugiaron en el pais al final de la guerra civil rusa.



Y en Inglaterra.

Ayer pusieron The Queen , de la oscarizada Helen Mirren. Nacida en Inglaterra, nieta de un coronel zarista.

Helen Mirren en realidad se llama Ilyena Lydia Vasilievna Mironov


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

Más claro que el agua. Otra turbina perdida por ahí.


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y digo yo, por que los putinianos,, comunistas y demás gentuza que apoya a Rusia no se van allí a vivir si tanto les gusta aquello?



Porque se puede amar a Rusia y querer vivir en España. No es excluyente. Te cambio a Vladimiro por Antonia sin dudarlo.


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No te creas aquí la gente se cree que una tia corrupta que viene a Madrid a tirar de la manta muere de infarto mientras se bebe toda una botella en un hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no olvidemos a Don Emilio Botín....un banquero que murió de manera un tanto curiosa.


----------



## NPI (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y para terminar, una arcada proporcionada por la Sumadora:



Esta sujeta tiene un dossier muy chulo de sus actividades en Galicia en barbecho, lo mismo que el narcotraficante del PP en Galicia el de los 600.000 euros por no pincharse. Están cogidos por los huevecillos ambos. Les va la vida(literalmente) todo lo que hacen o dicen.


----------



## Atalaya (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver lo que han hecho en España los siervos de Washington con la educación. Tanto en las primarias como en las universidades.



Este comentario no viene a cuento con dicho en el el inicio del hilo, la Republica promocionó la educación pública y a los maestros, por lo que la mayoría eran republicanos, como ejemplo, en una provincia conservadora como Avila, que cayó en manos franquistas desde el principio, fueron asesinados cerca de treinta maestros por ser republicanos (con nombres y apellidos), y el 30% de los demás fueron depurados, por cada maestro muerto por la represión republicana son mas de treinta y cinco los muertos por la represión franquista, la historia es la historia y no se puede cambiar, solo estudiarla, y ya existe acceso a fuentes historiográficas fiables.


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Polonia reclama a Alemania 1,35 billones de compensación por la II GM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tíos, se creen los más guapos, los más chulos, los más...
Y mira que los han apaleado a lo largo de la historia. Y ahí los tienes, no aprenden


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

PADRE DE FAMILIA con 2 HIJOS. -

.- Se gastaba 80€ al mes de luz cuando la tenía a 0.9..el KwH. Ahora se la han renovado a 0.17 más 0.23€ de compensación del tope de gas. Es decir a 0.40. Pagará 320€ (240€ más de gastos al MES)..

.- Tenía una hipoteca a tipo variable de 400k euros, recomendada por su banco de confianza. El euribor está ya a 1.8 y se espera a que llegue a 2.5 en cuanto suba el BCE otro medio punto más los tipos. Su próxima renovación que es en Noviembre...ya le va a suponer un incremento de 360€ al MES.

.- Se gastaba 500€ en comida al mes para los 4 miembros de la famila. Pero ahora no baja la cesta de la compra de 650€ (150€ más de gasto).

.- Ya le ha dicho el Administrador de su Comunidad...que la factura de gas se puede multiplicar por 4 como poco, independientemente de que el IVA este al 5% que eso es el chocolate del loro. Inmediatamente fue a revisar las facturas de gas del invierno pasado...y se dio cuenta que la más barata fue de 80€ y el mes más fría, gastó 200€. Es decir...a mismo gas...le podría suponer en invierno un gasto adicional mensual de otros 300€.

.- Y la gasolina, que el año pasado la pagaba a 1.20€, ahora le cuesta con la subvención que dura hasta el 31 de Diciembre 1.80..es decir el 50% más. El año pasado se gastaban entre el y su mujer 200€ al mes de gasolina. Ahora se gastan 300€ al mes. (100€ más de gastos).

En total 1150€ mensuales más de gastos. Ha hecho los números y no puede permitírselo.

Lo que le desespera, es que no ve muy bien cómo puede recortar. El transporte lo necesita para ir a trabajar. La luz es bastante cauto (pone lavadores en horario valle etc...) y en la comida se gastaba 4€ persona/día...siempre mirando los precios en Mercadona). Y la calefacción...siempre se quejaba su mujer que era un rácano y que le tenía la casa como un iglú en invierno. No sabe muy bien qué hacer.

Además le han informado que la única extraescolar a la que mandaba a sus hijos, que era natación...se la subían un 50%. Lo hacía en el polideportivo municipal, que le costaba 50€ por hijo... Ahora serán 75€ cada uno. Otros 50€ más al mes de gasto. 

Winter is coming.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Sep 2022)

Otro encallao, hoy en el Bósforo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (1 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Vladimir Rogov*: *El intento de Kiev de apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, como sucedió*
> 
> Entonces, después de que el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informara sobre el hundimiento de dos barcazas con tropas de desembarco en el embalse de Kakhovka, el plan para apoderarse de la ZNPP por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania quedó claro.
> 
> ...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (1 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PADRE DE FAMILIA con 2 HIJOS. -
> 
> .- Se gastaba 80€ al mes de luz cuando la tenía a 0.9..el KwH. Ahora se la han renovado a 0.17 más 0.23€ de compensación del tope de gas. Es decir a 0.40. Pagará 320€ (240€ más de gastos al MES)..
> 
> ...



Hostias, ¿La compensación del gas ya anda por ,23€? Arrea de carallo, la virgen… En diciembre o enero -se supone que- empieza a bajar.


----------



## Expected (1 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hostias, ¿La compensación del gas ya anda por ,23€? Arrea de carallo, la virgen… En diciembre o enero -se supone que- empieza a bajar.



Este mes ha sido de 0.13€ y se prevé que llegue a 0.25€ en los próximos 2-3 meses.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Este comentario no viene a cuento con dicho en el el inicio del hilo, la Republica promocionó la educación pública y a los maestros, por lo que la mayoría eran republicanos, como ejemplo, en una provincia conservadora como Avila, que cayó en manos franquistas desde el principio, fueron asesinados cerca de treinta maestros por ser republicanos (con nombres y apellidos), y el 30% de los demás fueron depurados, por cada maestro muerto por la represión republicana son mas de treinta y cinco los muertos por la represión franquista, la historia es la historia y no se puede cambiar, solo estudiarla, y ya existe acceso a 'fuentes historiográficas fiables.



'Fuentes historiográficas fiables' ¿cuales, las de su palo? ¿y va a justificar lo que se ha hecho en España con la educación tan solo por preservar las acciones derivadas de su ideología política? debería darle vergüenza. Nos han hundido en la más mísera mierda los norteamericanos, pero: ' por el partido lo que sea'.

Esos 'maestros' que usted dice que fueron 'asesinados solo por ser maestros', seguro que fueron ajusticiados por adoctrinar a los alumnos para la comisión de crímenes. Y si no es así ¿por qué el resto de maestros de izquierdas, que serían miles, no fueron ajusticiados? ¿verdad que es una buena pregunta? pues respóndasela usted mismo si es que quiere, por que poder puede.

Mire, ya que estamos hay que decirlo, la 'República' no mejoró en nada a España. Quien sí lo hizo fue Franco, en paz descanse. Y llevó a una España salida de una guerra civil a ser la 10ª potencial industrial mundial. Y creó la Seguridad Social. Y construyó viviendas para los trabajadores. Y construyó pantanos de los que aún hoy disfrutamos. Y protegió a los trabajadores. Y configuró la nación para que cualquier persona trabajadora consiguiese un buen nivel de vida, mientras no se dedicase a CONSPIRAR y a crear MALA SANGRE, como hicieron muchos que ahora (y entonces) se quejan. Y esos que conspiraban, eran meros títeres de la misma gentuza que ahora asola Ucrania y que la ha vuelto en contra de sus semejantes, como hicieron con nosotros ¿recuerda quienes son? los ingleses y los norteamericanos, 'dignos' descendientes de aquellos.

Si ideología 'de izquierda' es la misma mierda que el nazismo. Hija de los mismos padres, sembradores de cizaña. Y va siendo hora de que usted (que lo dudo) despierte de tan mal sueño. Y usted como muchos.

Y buenas noches.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

"Pos eso"......


----------



## frangelico (1 Sep 2022)

Pero luego el IPC es del 10%. Una cosa que ha subido sin medida son los billetes de Renfe, en algunos trayectos yo estoy pagando el doble que hace un año.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Te lo he dicho en el primer post... Cortoise miente.. . ..


----------



## Botones Sacarino (1 Sep 2022)

Ruskis derroídos en Kherson. Sin duda antes de un més llegarán a Kiev. La operación especial va sobre ruedas.


----------



## rober713 (1 Sep 2022)

"There are more and more rumors about the successful use of Iranian attack drones.
But so far it's just a rumor."

"Cada vez hay más rumores sobre el uso exitoso de drones de ataque iraníes.
Pero hasta ahora es solo un rumor."

t.me/intelslava/36267


----------



## Seronoser (1 Sep 2022)

Ojo a los tremendos lloros de los anglos, en el Daily telegraph.
Un articulo escondidito en el periódico conservador.

Os lo pongo como jpeg, espero que se pueda leer bien (eso sí, está en inglés).
El tono de lloriqueo es abrumador, y básicamente el periodista gimotea sobre cómo *Putin HA GANADO* y que ahora hay que minimizar todo lo que está por llegar en UK y en la UE, que va a ser demoledor.

Y este artículo...a 1 de septiembre. Veremos a 1 de octubre cómo se arrodillan todos. Al tiempo


----------



## Atalaya (1 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'Fuentes historiográficas fiables' ¿cuales, las de su palo? ¿y va a justificar lo que se ha hecho en España con la educación tan solo por preservar las acciones derivadas de su ideología política? debería darle vergüenza. Nos han hundido en la más mísera mierda los norteamericanos, pero: ' por el partido lo que sea'.
> 
> Esos 'maestros' que usted dice que fueron 'asesinados solo por ser maestros', seguro que fueron ajusticiados por adoctrinar a los alumnos para la comisión de crímenes. Y si no es así ¿por qué el resto de maestros de izquierdas, que serían miles, no fueron ajusticiados? ¿verdad que es una buena pregunta? pues respóndasela usted mismo si es que quiere, por que poder puede.
> 
> ...



Es usted un fanático peligroso y puede ser un asesino potencial caballero, ¿Qué crímenes se iban a inculcar a los niños abulenses menores de 14 años antes del inicio de la GCE que justificasen el asesinato de sus maestros como lo justifica usted?, no solo hablamos de los treinta de Ávila, sino de los más de dos mil en toda España, ¿Qué no iban a misa? ¿Qué no explicaban el catecismo?, ¿le parece motivo suficiente para su asesinato. me repugnan todos los crímenes y ni por asomo se me ocurre justificar el asesinato de religiosos, por el solo hecho de serlo, por parte de la represión republicana, pero que hoy en día con los datos conocidos que gentes como usted justifiquen los asesinatos de los maestros me produce escalofríos.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



General de brigada el gachó. Luego nos preguntámos cómo es que EEUU no ha ganado una guerra fura de jolibud.


----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Sep 2022)

La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa comenzará a ayudar a las escuelas de Donbass a establecer un plan de estudios que promueva la importancia de la cultura cristiana ortodoxa, los valores socialmente conservadores y la vida de oración a informado la agencia de noticias TASS.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Sep 2022)

Lo que debemos interpretar es en que momento nos encontramos, tal vez la gran bronca no ha llegado y, pudiera ser, que esté por llegar. La mayoría de los grandes conflictos, al menos por esta zona del planeta, han comenzado por tocar los cojones a Alemania, y en eso hay que reconocer que nos estamos esmerando.


----------



## Epicii (1 Sep 2022)

Te recuerdas que en Marzo decían que a Rusia le quedaba munición para 3 semanas?
Pues eso, sino pueden saber algo tan simple, mira si van a saber que tiene una persona por sus fotos...
Es mierda para que coman los subnormales...seguro también te creíste lo de la munición


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)

Saboteador. Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## vettonio (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Sep 2022)

Un BTR-82A destroza tropas ucranianas en la ofensiva de Kherson (Verdun 2.0)
t.me/theRightPeople1/5922


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (1 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Este parece y habla como el agente Smith de Matrix. Se le han desteñido las gafas


----------



## amcxxl (1 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



para esta gentuza , todo lo que no sea colonialismo salvaje de saqueo y rapiña es socialismo


----------



## Peineto (1 Sep 2022)

Russian Oil Oligarch Who Criticized Ukraine War 'Falls' Out Of Hospital Window To His Death | ZeroHedge

Ravil Maganov, vicepresidente y presidente del consejo de administración del gigante petrolero ruso Lukoil, murió tras caer por la ventana de un sexto piso de un hospital en Moscú el jueves, según informaron los medios de comunicación controlados por el Estado. 


Maganov se encontraba en el Hospital Clínico Central de Moscú -al parecer, un centro médico de primera categoría que atiende a altos funcionarios rusos y otros clientes de élite- cuando "se cayó por la ventana" y murió a causa de sus heridas, según declaró una "fuente informada" no identificada a la agencia de noticias rusa Interfax.

La agencia estatal de noticias RIA Novosti confirmó la noticia a través de un representante de la administración presidencial, que gestiona el campus del hospital. Una fuente de las fuerzas de seguridad dijo al medio que la muerte era probablemente un suicidio. 

La muerte de Maganov se produce horas después de que el Departamento de Justicia de Estados Unidos anunciara una orden de incautación de un avión Boeing de 45 millones de dólares perteneciente a Lukoil. 

Tal vez lo más destacable es que la muerte de Maganov se produce casi seis meses después de que Lukoil hiciera pública una declaración en la que expresaba su "más profunda preocupación" por la guerra de Putin en Ucrania. 

En una declaración conjunta dirigida a los accionistas, al personal y a los clientes, el consejo de administración de la empresa dijo que "pedía que el conflicto armado terminara cuanto antes. Expresamos nuestra sincera empatía con todas las víctimas, afectadas por esta tragedia. Apoyamos firmemente un alto el fuego duradero y la resolución de los problemas mediante negociaciones serias y diplomacia".

Sin llegar a calificarla de invasión, algo que está prohibido en Rusia, la declaración se aleja de los mensajes del Kremlin. 

Lukoil confirmó la muerte de Maganov, declarando que se produjo "tras una larga y grave enfermedad", y se especula que el hombre de 67 años podría haberse quitado la vida tras recibir malas noticias sobre su estado.

Sin embargo, como señala Insider, la muerte de Maganov es la última de una serie de muertes inexplicables o prematuras de magnates rusos relacionados con la industria energética en los últimos meses.

Traducc. Deep


----------



## agricultura (1 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El caso es que sigue siendo independiente, cuando el resto del pacto de Varsovia, con un par de excepciones, es el burdel de la OTAN. Lo de España seguramente fue el ejemplo que siguieron para evitar caer en la trampa uropeda.



Bueno, yo no soy ningún experto, pero lo que tengo entendido es que Rusia, como el resto de países del este, si trato de normalizarse como país occidental y no se le permitió. Creo que fue una decisión de EEUU, o de su complejo militar-industrial que prefería seguir teniendo un enemigo al que vencer y saquear, en lugar de un socio subalterno con el que comerciar. La decisión puede parecer equivocada, pero mayor cagada fue todavía llevar todas las industrias a China para ahorrarse unos salarios. El caso es que ahora esta pagando Europa en forma de inestabilidad y guerra, las consecuencias de una y otra decisión.

En cuanto al desgüace del sector público, resulta más natural y accesible regalar telefónica a tu compañero de clase que a la misma persona que te quiere matar aunque pueda ofrecerte más dinero. No hay que olvidar, por otro lado, que también eran dirigentes políticos y algo de sentido de estado les quedaría también. Este movimiento o esta idea se materializaría en la figura de Putin.

Lo que dices de España no lo entiendo. Lo que me parece es que hay una especie de movimientos pendulares bastante generalizados, que son transversales al sistema político que gobierna un país, incluso trascienden a la pertenencia a un bloque geopolítico concreto. Dichos movimientos no son caprichosos, sino que responden a circunstancias materiales y de oportunidad.
Son ciclos que se retroalimentan, los que mandan se dan cuentan que pueden aprovecharse del esfuerzo y de los medios e iniciativa de lo colectivo y luego tras el frecuente desastre otras personas se dan cuenta de que hay que poner algún tipo de coto. Por ejemplo, cuando se disolvió la URSS, ya nadie se acordaba de los zares, la II guerra quedaba muy lejos y se pensó que el comunismo ya no era necesario. Era el momento de apropiarse de lo público. De hecho la gente común ni defendió lo público ni lo sentía como propio, al igual que en España, por cierto.

En España, imitando la tendencia europea, después de la segunda guerra se creó necesario fundar un cierto estado de bienestar. Hasta que un día las élites a nivel general, vieron que los europeos ya se habían olvidado de la guerra, no sabían ya combatir y la URSS ya no era una amenaza, por lo que optaron por privatizar, reducir derechos laborales y deslocalizar las industrias.

En resumen si bien la disolución de la URSS fue un asunto interno, en el marco de un movimiento privatizador, en cambio, su no homologación como país de la comunidad internacional fue una decisión externa, imposibilitándose así la venta de la Iberia rusa a una empresa extranjera.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Si alguien me dice que es una foto sacada de alguna comedia de la BBC me lo creo sin dudarlo. Sufrimos un ataque sin cuartel de Orbis Tertium, pero en algún momento dado, alguien cambió el relato de Borges por un guión de Mel Brooks.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Sep 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Bueno, yo no soy ningún experto, pero lo que tengo entendido es que Rusia, como el resto de países del este, si trato de normalizarse como país occidental y no se le permitió. Creo que fue una decisión de EEUU, o de su complejo militar-industrial que prefería seguir teniendo un enemigo al que vencer y saquear, en lugar de un socio subalterno con el que comerciar. La decisión puede parecer equivocada, pero mayor cagada fue todavía llevar todas las industrias a China para ahorrarse unos salarios. El caso es que ahora esta pagando Europa en forma de inestabilidad y guerra, las consecuencias de una y otra decisión.
> 
> En cuanto al desgüace del sector público, resulta más natural y accesible regalar telefónica a tu compañero de clase que a la misma persona que te quiere matar aunque pueda ofrecerte más dinero. No hay que olvidar, por otro lado, que también eran dirigentes políticos y algo de sentido de estado les quedaría también. Este movimiento o esta idea se materializaría en la figura de Putin.
> 
> ...



España a partir del 84.


----------



## delhierro (1 Sep 2022)

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## dabuti (1 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Este comentario no viene a cuento con dicho en el el inicio del hilo, la Republica promocionó la educación pública y a los maestros, por lo que la mayoría eran republicanos, como ejemplo, en una provincia conservadora como Avila, que cayó en manos franquistas desde el principio, fueron asesinados cerca de treinta maestros por ser republicanos (con nombres y apellidos), y el 30% de los demás fueron depurados, por cada maestro muerto por la represión republicana son mas de treinta y cinco los muertos por la represión franquista, la historia es la historia y no se puede cambiar, solo estudiarla, y ya existe acceso a fuentes historiográficas fiables.



Así es.

Ni olvidó ni perdón, reparación.









La fosa de los maestros, en libro


La Semana de la Memoria Histórica avanza con la presentación de esta publicación en torno a los restos de los maestros hallados en Cobertelada y la represión franquista del movimiento obrero ferroviario




www.eldiasoria.es


----------



## JAGGER (1 Sep 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, ha advertido este jueves de que renunciar por completo a la importación de gas ruso no sería una decisión "responsable" por parte de su Gobierno, a pesar del aparente consenso europeo para reducir lo máximo posible el nivel de dependencia de Moscú.*



Genial como lo vacilan a Pedoputin.
Mandan armamento pesado a Ucrania -cada vez más pesado- y le dicen tú tranquilo, enano de mierda, te vamos a comprar un poco, lo que nos haga falta mientras te pones de rodillas y fregando el piso nos pides piedad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2022)

*El gigante energético ruso Gazprom anuncia un beneficio multimillonario en el primer semestre del año. Esto se debe a los altos precios del gas y del petróleo. Gazprom obtuvo ganancias récord de unos 41.630 millones de euros, tal y como anunció ayer por la tarde la empresa, que ya supera todo el beneficio del año pasado, cuando también había conseguido beneficios extraordinarios.

*


----------



## bigmaller (1 Sep 2022)

Yo no miento, simplemente porque no te he dicho nada. Si digo que la humanidad ha matado a 15.000.000.000 de personas... . . Tampoco estaria mintiendo. Diciendo que los morenos han matado a 128.987.333 personas tampoco estaria mintiendo.

Tampoco miento si digo que hay mas asesinatos en paises capitalistas que comunistas.
Tampoco miento si digo que la mayoria de golpes de estado han sido de militares procapitalistas... .

Los datos.......son manipulables......y si el subnormal que los lee QUIERE PENSAR QUE ESO ES VERDAD....tienes ya todo hecho. .


Y paro que ensuciamos el hilo.. . ..


----------



## ignorante (1 Sep 2022)

*Piensa por un momento*

(artículo de almayadeen)
(31 Aug 16:29)

_La era del engaño occidental ha llegado a su último depósito, y todos sus esfuerzos por prolongar su hegemonía están ciertamente condenados al fracaso. _




En medio de las discrepancias entre las narrativas y la realidad, y debido a la rápida evolución de los acontecimientos en el escenario regional y mundial, es sumamente aconsejable respirar hondo y pensar en lo que realmente está sucediendo, cuál es la mejor postura que se debe adoptar y cuál es la narrativa correcta que se debe adoptar.

La primera y más llamativa discrepancia entre las palabras y los hechos quedó ejemplificada en la injustificada e ilegal guerra contra Irak, cuando Estados Unidos inventó un pretexto que se ajustaba a sus pretensiones de democracia y derechos humanos para destruir una de las civilizaciones más antiguas de la tierra y convertir al bien educado y rico pueblo iraquí en un grupo empobrecido e incapaz de valerse por sí mismo debido a la constitución y al corrupto modo de vida que les introdujeron las fuerzas militares estadounidenses.

Después de Irak, Libia, otro país árabe, fue convertido en un estado fallido por las fuerzas estadounidenses y de la OTAN, y en ambos casos, el único objetivo de EE.UU. y de Occidente es saquear el petróleo iraquí y libio al igual que están saqueando el petróleo sirio ante los ojos del mundo entero.

Pero 2003 y 2011 no son 2022. En 2022, y tras el arrogante trato de los países occidentales con Rusia sobre Ucrania y el igualmente arrogante trato con China sobre Taiwán, el proceso de las relaciones mundiales y las perspectivas de los acontecimientos futuros cambiaron totalmente. Rusia ya no es la Rusia de Gorbachov o de Yeltsin; es la Rusia de Vladimir Putin, y China ya no se comporta dócilmente y no quiere interferir en los principales acontecimientos políticos. Rusia y China ya no aceptan las medidas arrogantes de Occidente que se les imponen a ellos o a otros países del mundo. Desde el 4 de octubre de 2011 hasta agosto de 2022, Rusia ha tomado 17 VETOs en el Consejo de Seguridad contra los planes occidentales de atacar a Siria, y China se ha unido a Rusia en diez de estos VETOs en un nuevo fenómeno mundial de doble VETO en el Consejo de Seguridad.

Rusia y China son miembros de los países BRICS, que incluyen también a India, Brasil y Sudáfrica, y están tomando medidas para coordinar sus pasos económicos y reemplazar todo el sistema financiero que fue establecido por Occidente después de la segunda guerra mundial, lo que le dio a Occidente la ventaja en el control del sistema financiero del mundo. El reemplazo incluye el FMI (Fondo Mundial Internacional), el Banco Mundial y el dólar. Aunque los países occidentales ignoran arrogantemente este importante hecho, su arrogancia no lo hace menos real ni menos importante en absoluto.

Después de la guerra en Ucrania que comenzó el 25 de febrero de 2022, la dedicación occidental de miles de millones de dólares para esta guerra, y su apoyo a los mercenarios, es obvio que se trata de una guerra proxy entre el Oriente en ascenso y el Occidente en declive. Aparte de todas las narrativas engañosas que los medios de comunicación occidentales promueven, ahora estamos siendo testigos de muchas nuevas realidades que se nos presentan y que ya no pueden ser ignoradas:

Primero: En Occidente no hay democracia ni libertad de pensamiento ni de expresión, como han insinuado e indicado muchos escritores occidentales. A nadie en Occidente se le permite nadar en contra de las corrientes decididas por sus gobiernos. La pregunta es: ¿cuál es la diferencia entre estos gobiernos y las dictaduras contra las que hablan y escriben?

Segundo: El Reino Unido y, en gran medida, Europa, no tienen voz ni siquiera en la gestión de sus asuntos internos, ya que sus políticas están totalmente dictadas por lo que Estados Unidos quiere que hagan, y por tanto, no tienen derecho a predicar sobre la libertad y la democracia.

Tercero: La política de los países europeos y estadounidenses en esta etapa es totalmente contraria a los intereses de sus pueblos que se están empobreciendo gravemente para enviar el dinero de su sustento a alimentar una guerra absurda que no tienen ningún interés en financiar y prolongar.

Cuarto: El sistema occidental se basa en un doble rasero hipócrita, ya que siempre hacen lo que no dicen y dicen lo que no hacen, por lo que, tarde o temprano, perderán su credibilidad en todo el mundo, mientras que los líderes mundiales orientales, como Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping, se dirigen al mundo entero con respeto y se cuidan mucho de demostrar su trayectoria honesta y coherente de acciones.

El ejemplo más evidente de la hipocresía de Occidente en la actualidad es su horrible postura ante la situación de los derechos humanos en Palestina y su absoluto silencio ante los crímenes israelíes perpetrados día y noche contra el pueblo indígena palestino. El segundo ejemplo de su hipocresía es la postura de EE.UU. sobre Taiwán, donde enviaron dos barcos militares estadounidenses para pasar el estrecho de Taiwán mientras anunciaban que estaban comprometidos con el principio de una sola China.

Dios en el Sagrado Corán clasificó a los hipócritas como mucho peor que los ateos y los ubicó en el fondo del infierno. Incluso en la vida, se puede engañar a algunas personas durante algún tiempo, pero no se puede engañar a todas las personas todo el tiempo. La era del engaño occidental ha llegado a su último depósito, y todos sus esfuerzos por prolongar su hegemonía están ciertamente condenados al fracaso. El mundo en el que van a vivir nuestros hijos e hijas no se hará ilusiones con el sistema posterior a la segunda guerra mundial y se asegurará de sustituirlo por un sistema mucho más justo y ético que surja de Oriente.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

¡qué cantidad de verdades juntas! 









Think for a moment


The age of Western deception has reached its last depot, and all their efforts to prolong their hegemony are certainly doomed to failure.




english.almayadeen.net


----------



## belwar (1 Sep 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> ...pues será mi error
> 
> 
> " El resto flotan en el río y alimentan a los grandes cangrejos..."


----------



## alexforum (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Como el asalto lo habran realizado por la noche, ni se molestaron en pintar o camuflar los lanchones de desembarco, que jefes y generales de mierda tienen los ukropitecos !!!.



Les habrán dado dinero pa pintar las lanchas, pero el personal al mando se habrá tangado pa pasta. No me extrañaría, sería typical Ukrainian.


----------



## alexforum (2 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PADRE DE FAMILIA con 2 HIJOS. -
> 
> .- Se gastaba 80€ al mes de luz cuando la tenía a 0.9..el KwH. Ahora se la han renovado a 0.17 más 0.23€ de compensación del tope de gas. Es decir a 0.40. Pagará 320€ (240€ más de gastos al MES)..
> 
> ...



Y eso contando con que siga trabajando, porque cuando lleguen los despidos, que llegarán … entonces qué?


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On September 1, 2022 (Map Update)
> 
> 
> Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in the Olgyne area; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue...
> ...





rejon dijo:


> ¿A quién le interesa todo lo que está pasando en la Central? La respuesta es obvia: A Rusia.



Rusia podría haber apagado la central en marzo, o haber desconectado la central de la parte Ucraniana.

La verdad es que hay muchas cosas raras en esta guerra.

¿Por qué Rusia sigue suministrando Energía Eléctrica a Ucrania? ¿Se la está pagando Ucrania?
Rusia paga a Ucrania para que el gas pase por su territorio (hacia el resto de Europa.
La primera vez que hay quejas masivas cuando alguien que controla un territorio de una guerra utiliza los recursos de ese territorio (acero, energia electrica, cereales), cuando eso siempre ha pasado en todas las guerras desde que el mundo es mundo (actualmente Arabia Saudita lo hace en Yemen, EEUU en Siria ...) y también la primera vez que el atacante paga por algo al defensor.
Cada dos por tres salen noticias que a Rusia se le acaban los tanques, la munición, los aviones ... cuando Rusia durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial (4 años para ellos) construyó casi 100.000 blindados y más de 100.000 aviones)


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PADRE DE FAMILIA con 2 HIJOS. -
> 
> .- Se gastaba 80€ al mes de luz cuando la tenía a 0.9..el KwH. Ahora se la han renovado a 0.17 más 0.23€ de compensación del tope de gas. Es decir a 0.40. Pagará 320€ (240€ más de gastos al MES)..
> 
> ...



Lo peor de eso es que no hay ningún periódico en España que haya hecho un análisis así de sencillo.

Y todo por meternos en medio de una guerra civil que apoyan los rusos por un lado entrando en conflicto y la EEUU por el otro indirectamente (Me suena igual que Vietnam con los Americanos y Afganistán por los rusos)


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo a los tremendos lloros de los anglos, en el Daily telegraph.
> Un articulo escondidito en el periódico conservador.
> 
> Os lo pongo como jpeg, espero que se pueda leer bien (eso sí, está en inglés).
> ...



*Putin ha conseguido una sorprendente victoria que podría destruir el mundo libre*
La guerra energética del Kremlin empuja a Europa y al Reino Unido hacia el colapso económico y el socialismo

Allister Heath 31 de agosto de 2022 - 21:30

Putin ha recortado el suministro de gas a Europa, haciendo subir los precios de la energía y aumentando el riesgo de apagones y racionamiento este invierno 

Gran Bretaña corre ahora el grave peligro de caer en la trampa de Vladimir Putin. Su guerra económica kamikaze contra Occidente acabará con su repugnante camarilla de criminales de guerra, pero mientras tanto está empezando a infligir un daño inmenso y permanente al modo de vida occidental, para gran deleite de los hombres duros siloviki de Moscú.

Nos arriesgamos a acabar con una pobreza calamitosa, desobediencia civil, un nuevo gobierno socialista para el año que viene, una ruptura del Reino Unido, nacionalizaciones, políticas de precios e ingresos, impuestos punitivos sobre la riqueza y, finalmente, un completo colapso económico y financiero y el rescate del FMI. La situación en la UE es, en todo caso, peor.

Esto no es un llamamiento al pacifismo, a mirar hacia otro lado cuando Ucrania está siendo invadida ilegalmente por un régimen salvaje. Gran Bretaña tenía -y sigue teniendo- razón moral al respaldar a Ucrania de forma cuidadosamente calibrada. Por el contrario, se trata de un alegato a favor de una contraofensiva económica, para que Liz Truss, la próxima primera ministra, se enfrente de frente a la guerra económica y energética de Putin.

La intervención masiva e inmediata es inevitable, pero debe ser diseñada para evitar acelerar el cambio de Gran Bretaña hacia la demagogia, el asistencialismo y la planificación central socialista, todos los pasos por el "camino a la servidumbre" de Hayek que las élites izquierdistas y verdes están deseando que tomemos. Una respuesta equivocada -porque se hace demasiado poco o porque se eligen las soluciones equivocadas- no haría más que avanzar el plan maestro de Putin para paralizar a Occidente.

La energía barata y abundante es esencial para nuestras sociedades consumistas. No podemos hacernos ilusiones sobre la magnitud de la catástrofe en desarrollo. Los costes de la energía y del combustible de los vehículos en los hogares pasarán del 4,5% del gasto doméstico a principios de 2021 a cerca del 13,4% en abril del año que viene, mucho más alto que en cualquier otro momento de los últimos 50 años, incluida la década de 1970, según Carbon Brief. Los hogares podrían tener que hacer frente a un aumento de los costes energéticos de 167.000 millones de libras, es decir, el 7% del PIB, lo que elevaría el gasto total a 231.000 millones de libras, más que el gasto público en sanidad, y eso antes de tener en cuenta el impacto en las empresas. El aumento para los consumidores por sí solo es mayor que los presupuestos combinados de defensa y educación.

*Esto equivale a un shock como el de la Depresión. *Los aumentos salariales protegerán a algunos trabajadores a expensas de los inversores, pero -hasta que los precios de la energía vuelvan a bajar- nuestro nivel de vida nacional se desplomará masivamente. La nación está enviando decenas de miles de millones más al extranjero para pagar las importaciones de energía.

El Estado puede pedir prestado para amortiguar el golpe, reduciendo el consumo futuro para apuntalar el nivel de vida actual, pero nuestro empobrecimiento no puede desaparecer por arte de magia. Después de años de QE, existe un peligro real de que el exceso de préstamos provoque una inflación aún mayor, un aumento de los tipos de interés, embargos masivos y una crisis bancaria, por lo que es imperativo ser precavido.

Poco podía hacer Occidente más que depender de las naciones hostiles de la Opec en la década de 1970, la última vez que una guerra energética estuvo a punto de destruirnos; pero fue un error imperdonable que Europa se volviera tan dependiente de los suministros rusos, y que fracasara tan estrepitosamente en aumentar la producción energética nacional. Los franceses incluso permitieron que sus plantas nucleares se rompieran.

Putin golpeó en el momento justo: la zombificada economía occidental estaba de capa caída. Covid fue un desastre de falta de preparación y errores, aumentando las deudas nacionales y la inflación y afianzando una cultura de la dependencia. Pero el movimiento más canallesco del tirano ruso fue comprender lo suicida que se había vuelto nuestra política energética. Un brebaje tóxico de ideología net zero, una profunda hipocresía sobre la descarbonización sin hacer el esfuerzo nuclear, el nimbyismo endémico, el cortoplacismo y la incompetencia estatal habían debilitado radicalmente a Occidente.

Hay cuatro grandes opciones de emergencia. La primera es la ayuda selectiva: cualquier persona con menos de ciertos ingresos recibe dinero en efectivo del Estado, pagado mediante préstamos. Sin embargo, algunos casos necesitados se perderían, y ¿podrá el sistema de prestaciones hacer frente a ello? La segunda es congelar los precios de la energía para todos, con el Estado subvencionando la adquisición de gas: esto parece "gratis", mientras que en realidad aumenta masivamente la deuda nacional, como en Francia. La tercera es recortar drásticamente los impuestos, algo que la izquierda siempre rechaza por ser "no selectivo" o "regresivo". La cuarta es ayudar a algunas o a todas las empresas.

Siempre que sea posible, Truss debe recortar los impuestos; siempre que sea posible, debe dirigir la ayuda a las familias y empresas que la necesiten y evitar rescatar a los más acomodados; si tiene que limitar los precios, dado el colapso total del sistema, necesita una estrategia de salida; y tiene que lanzar el mayor y más urgente programa de infraestructuras energéticas de la historia, al tiempo que suspende tantas normas ecológicas como sea posible. Tiene que trabajar visiblemente con las empresas, mostrando a los votantes que están realizando grandes inversiones en condiciones de guerra, reduciendo la presión de los impuestos confiscatorios.

Además de la deuda adicional, todas estas opciones tienen sus inconvenientes. Las cuatro están siendo utilizadas como armas por la izquierda para cambiar la política permanentemente en su dirección. Para muchos activistas, se trata de una crisis útil. Reclaman impuestos sobre el patrimonio y recargos en el impuesto sobre la renta: afirman que esto sería "justo" si los "ricos" se beneficiaran de limosnas no dirigidas o de topes de precios. Exigen "tarifas sociales", en las que los ricos o los mayores usuarios paguen recargos agobiantes.

Pero una vez que se imponen esos impuestos, nunca desaparecen. En Francia, la izquierda pide que se prohíban las piscinas privadas, los aviones privados e incluso las viviendas unifamiliares: austeridad verde permanente. Los alemanes están reduciendo el coste del transporte público, supuestamente para ahorrar energía, pero en realidad para socavar el coche privado. En Gran Bretaña, hay un gran apoyo a las nacionalizaciones, aunque no aumenten el suministro de energía ni reduzcan su coste. Los topes de precios, generalizados gracias a Theresa May, son ahora la norma: cada vez más salarios y precios son fijados por funcionarios. ¿Serán los supermercados los siguientes?

Una paradoja del revanchismo neosoviético de Putin es que está reforzando la posición de Estados Unidos como líder de Occidente. Estados Unidos ha salido mejor parado de Covid. Sus tipos de interés han subido más rápido, reforzando el dólar. Su sistema de salud no ha caído como el NHS. Pero es su política energética - "Frack, baby, frack", como defendían los republicanos a principios de la década de 2000- la que ha sido el verdadero triunfo. Tyler Cowen, el polímata de la Universidad George Mason, afirma en un artículo de Bloomberg que "2022 puede ser recordado como el año en que el nivel de vida de Estados Unidos se alejó realmente del de Europa Occidental".

¿Por qué, oh, por qué, Gran Bretaña y Europa permitieron convertirse en rehenes de Putin?


----------



## eltonelero (2 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Allister Heath 31 de agosto de 2022 - 21:30
> 
> 
> Una paradoja del revanchismo neosoviético de Putin es que está reforzando la posición de Estados Unidos como líder de Occidente. Estados Unidos ha salido mejor parado de Covid. Sus tipos de interés han subido más rápido, reforzando el dólar. Su sistema de salud no ha caído como el NHS. Pero es su política energética - "Frack, baby, frack", como defendían los republicanos a principios de la década de 2000- la que ha sido el verdadero triunfo. Tyler Cowen, el polímata de la Universidad George Mason, afirma en un artículo de Bloomberg que "2022 puede ser recordado como el año en que el nivel de vida de Estados Unidos se alejó realmente del de Europa Occidental".
> ...



Curioso que lo vea como una paradoja y no la causa "causada" por EEUU


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (2 Sep 2022)

Aquí unas instantáneas de la visita a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia colgadas en el perfil oficial de la OEIA en _Flickr_. Dispositivo audio-visual en marcha.

IAEA Imagebank’s albums | Flickr








Spoiler











El tipo de la gorra azul con pulseras y un tatuaje de una "serpiente flecha" es Massimo Aparo (Italia), ingeniero nuclear y jefe del Departamento de Salvaguardias de la OEIA.















Aquí durante la visita a la central nuclear de Chernobyl en abril de este año. Las instantáneas son visiblemente menos "artísticas".

Rafael Mariano Grossi visit to Chornobyl NPP – 26 Apr 2022


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Tú mismo has unido las piezas del puzzle negándote a ver la foto finish 


te suena una tal agenda 2030 y un tal Hunter Biden en la directiva de Burisma donde el dueño de la productora y TV era el propietario de los apartamentos, en delaware donde vivía Hunter y perdió el portátil?


animo mañana vuelve Ferreras a la sexta 


y te pido encarecidamente no te metas más ARNm aunque sea gratis


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'Fuentes historiográficas fiables' ¿cuales, las de su palo? ¿y va a justificar lo que se ha hecho en España con la educación tan solo por preservar las acciones derivadas de su ideología política? debería darle vergüenza. Nos han hundido en la más mísera mierda los norteamericanos, pero: ' por el partido lo que sea'.
> 
> Esos 'maestros' que usted dice que fueron 'asesinados solo por ser maestros', seguro que fueron ajusticiados por adoctrinar a los alumnos para la comisión de crímenes. Y si no es así ¿por qué el resto de maestros de izquierdas, que serían miles, no fueron ajusticiados? ¿verdad que es una buena pregunta? pues respóndasela usted mismo si es que quiere, por que poder puede.
> 
> ...



¡¡¡Enseñó usted la patita!!! He de reconocer que me he llevado cierta decepción, siempre hablando de lo que nos une para construir un país soberano, pero en el fondo quiere construir "su país" sin los "26 millones de hijos de puta que hay que fusilar". 
Su alabanza y justificación de un dictador criminal es deleznable. Calificar a las víctimas de la dictadura franquista como conspiradores, le sitúa al mismo nivel que los victimarios; personas asesinadas, torturadas, humillada, despojada de toda dignidad, saqueadas, enterradas en cunetas o en fosas comunes, utilizadas como esclavos, todo por el "bienestar" de los "ganadores" y luego viene aquí a compadecerse de los "pobres" soldados ucranianos, que no saben lo que hacen y le niega a sus compatriotas, víctimas de la dictadura, el trato humano que se merecen. ¿Y usted dice ser cristiano?, espero que su Dios le tenga preparada una gran sorpresa final. Al ignore caballero


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Metete lo WOKE por donde acabas de gastar 300 euros de blanqueamiento perianal


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> https://t.me/boris_rozhin/62024
> A La horca con los reponsables de esto.
> 
> Ojo a sensibles.



Te lo traduzco para que veas fechas por tí mismo, veo que no sabes cirílico

En los últimos días, fragmentos de este video han sido forzados nuevamente. Para los que no saben, les recuerdo. Estos son fragmentos de la derrota de la columna del batallón punitivo "Aidar" el 5 de septiembre de 2014 por los combatientes del DSHRG "Rusich" (entonces actuaban como parte del RRT "Batman"). Varias unidades de equipo y más de 30 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron destruidos. El video completo del episodio de combate dura poco más de 32 minutos y se puede encontrar si lo desea. Hay tanto una versión censurada como una versión sin censura con todo tipo de cerebros de hojalata en el pavimento. En un momento, Cassad.TV publicó códigos fuente recibidos directamente de Batman RRT.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Sep 2022)

Tremenda encuesta 

_*El 77 por ciento de los alemanes cree que Occidente debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de Ucrania*. Esto surge de una encuesta realizada por el instituto de investigación de opinión Forsa para el "barómetro de tendencias" RTL/ntv. *El 17 por ciento pensaba que Occidente no debería hacer eso ahora*"_


----------



## amcxxl (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tremenda encuesta
> 
> _*El 77 por ciento de los alemanes cree que Occidente debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de Ucrania*. Esto surge de una encuesta realizada por el instituto de investigación de opinión Forsa para el "barómetro de tendencias" RTL/ntv. *El 17 por ciento pensaba que Occidente no debería hacer eso ahora*"_



"Casualmente" hoy salió una charo del gobierno alemán diciendo que la opinión de la gente le daba igual. Lo importante es estar con Ucrania. Winter is coming.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *Piensa por un momento*
> 
> (artículo de almayadeen)
> (31 Aug 16:29)
> ...



Si, sobre todo la que has obviado, que es la de el sistema CIPS corriendo bajo SWIFT/BIS 

Cuál es el país más adelantado en la moneda digital,unida al control digital social?

Como se descubrió en Hispania, todos los caminos dan a Roma

Roma es 2030/2050


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (2 Sep 2022)

Un vídeo curioso sobre la visita de los senadores Lindsey Graham y John McCain a Ucrania (2016). El vídeo aparece citado en un artículo de _Red Voltaire_ que acabo de consultar y publicado en mayo de 2022 (Los programas militares secretos en Ucrania). Tal vez este vídeo ya se ha citado en algunos post de entre tantas miles de páginas, en tal caso pues lo recuerdo.



https://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/mp4/mccain_2016_ukraine.mp4



En el artículo también se hace referencia al _*Project Coast*_, "_un programa de investigaciones biológicas realizadas ‎en los años 1980 por el doctor Wouter Basson para el régimen sudafricano del apartheid y para ‎Israel sobre la posibilidad de desarrollar medios químicos o biológicos que afectaran ‎específicamente a ciertos grupos étnicos –en tiempos del doctor Wouter Basson se trataba ‎liquidar poblaciones negras y árabes–_".

En relación a este asunto resubo el capítulo 6 de _*Fabricantes de epidemias. El mundo secreto de la guerra biológica*_, de Wendy Barnaby (1997), donde en parte se trata el asunto del desarrollo de programas de guerra biológica en la Sudáfrica del apartheid, y en la URSS.


Spoiler



_*6. Alemania, la Unión Soviética, Japón y Sudáfrica*_

```
https://imgur.com/a/fizCncC
```

Aprovecho la ocasión para recordar unos inputs.


Spoiler



_*Fabricantes de epidemias. El mundo secreto de la guerra biológica*_, de Wendy Barnaby (1997), capítulos 5 y 6.

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613130
```

*Armas biológicas. Una historia de grandes engaños y errores*, de René Pita (2011), capítulos 3 y 4.

```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/guerra-en-ucrania-xvi.1722298/post-39613131
```







Y volviendo al asunto nuclear, ¿tiene o ha tenido Ucrania un programa de armamento nuclear secreto?, y si es así, ¿de cuánta información se dispone al respecto?. Sobre el asunto, en el artículo citado leemos lo siguiente:


Spoiler



El argentino *Rafael Grossi*, secretario general del *Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica ‎‎(OIEA)*, declaró el 25 de mayo, en el *Foro de Davos*, que Ucrania había acumulado en la central ‎nuclear de Zaporijia 30 toneladas de plutonio y 40 toneladas de uranio enriquecido y que la OIEA ‎se pregunta qué pasó con todo ese material. ‎

La *central de Zaporijia* era precisamente uno de los objetivos de las fuerzas rusas, que la tomaron ‎el 26 de febrero, en el segundo día de su intervención. Luego, el 4 de marzo, se habló de un ‎incendio en un laboratorio adyacente, durante un enfrentamiento entre fuerzas rusas y ucranianas, ‎y se denunció la «irresponsabilidad» del ejército ruso. Pero es evidente que, como había ‎declarado Moscú, otra cosa estaba en juego. Rusia había iniciado el traslado del material nuclear ‎y las fuerzas especiales ucranianas trataron de impedir que completaran dicha operación. ‎

El plutonio se vende a un precio que fluctúa entre 5 000 y 11 000 dólares el gramo. La compra ‎de 30 toneladas de plutonio representa 150 000 millones de dólares. El precio del uranio depende de su grado enriquecimiento. El uranio enriquecido a menos del 5% sólo es útil para el uso civil y el uso ‎con fines militares exige uranio enriquecido al menos al 80%. Sin conocer el grado de ‎enriquecimiento es imposible evaluar el precio del uranio. Al apoderarse de todo ese material nuclear ‎no declarado, Rusia ha recuperado probablemente todo lo que había perdido a causa de todas ‎las sanciones. ‎

La información que tenemos ahora abre nuevas interrogantes:

- ¿Desde cuándo tenía Ucrania todo ese material nuclear? Hay que recordar que, al convertirse en ‎Estado independiente, Ucrania supuestamente había entregado a Rusia todo el material nuclear ‎destinado a fines militares.
- ¿De dónde venía el material nuclear que había en Zaporijia y quién lo pagó?‎
- ¿Qué grado de enriquecimiento tenía el uranio almacenado en Zaporijia?
- ¿Quién lo enriqueció?‎

A todas esas preguntas, la prensa rusa agrega otra interrogante de enorme importancia:‎

- ¿Cuán confiable es el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica, que mantuvo en secreto ‎esta información hasta la semana pasada?‎



¿Es _fake new _todo eso, propaganda de guerra?


----------



## HDR (2 Sep 2022)

Son cosas que pasan


----------



## HDR (2 Sep 2022)

Lo mismo va para Europa...


----------



## vettonio (2 Sep 2022)

*¡En el segundo vídeo las imágenes clarísimas de como un individuo le apunta con un arma a escasos centímetros de la cara!*


----------



## vettonio (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

Neonazi intenta asesinar a la vicepresidenta Argentina...
raro tiene los mismos tatuajes que los heroes ucranianos...
Ya llegaran a Europa estas joyas...


----------



## España1 (2 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Son cosas que pasan



Eso no se verá en la tele, está controlado


----------



## Kreonte (2 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tremenda encuesta
> 
> _*El 77 por ciento de los alemanes cree que Occidente debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de Ucrania*. Esto surge de una encuesta realizada por el instituto de investigación de opinión Forsa para el "barómetro de tendencias" RTL/ntv. *El 17 por ciento pensaba que Occidente no debería hacer eso ahora*"_



Y? Yo también desee negociaciones desde el primer día, lo que pasa que las demandas territoriales de Putin son inaceptables para la otra parte. Además hace poco Lavrov salió diciendo que el escenario había cambiado, era otro, tenían mucho territorio ganado y por tanto no se sentarían, al menos en los mismos términos.

Luego si una de las partes tiene aspiraciones de expandir sus fronteras a costa del otro, veo complicado que lleguen a ningún tipo de acuerdo. ¿No crees?

Al ucraniano habría que decirle que si le vienen con petición de autonomía para Donbass (que no independencia ni anexión), reconocimiento del ruso como oficial en las partes donde se hable, no inclusión en la OTAN y no escudo antimisiles, es firma o plomo.

PD. Y Crimea para los rusos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> [*]Cada dos por tres salen noticias que a Rusia se le acaban los tanques, la munición, los aviones ... cuando Rusia durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial (4 años para ellos) construyó casi 100.000 blindados y más de 100.000 aviones)
> [/LIST]



Hay que resaltar que 56% de esos aviones fue construida gracias a Lend-Lease, además de poder volver volar gracias a Lend-Lease también. Mención aparte es la pésima efectividad de la aviación soviética en aquella época.


Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrMaster (2 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¡En el segundo vídeo las imágenes clarísimas de como un individuo le apunta con un arma a escasos centímetros de la cara!*





Epicii dijo:


> Neonazi intenta asesinar a la vicepresidenta Argentina...
> raro tiene los mismos tatuajes que los heroes ucranianos...
> Ya llegaran a Europa estas joyas...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176755
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176756












Plácido Domingo y la secta de prostitución protegida por Bill Clinton: las claves del nuevo escándalo sexual que salpica al tenor


El premio Bauta llegó el 16 de agosto "en reconocimiento a su labor en la música clásica", pero pese a que Plácido Domingo lo recibió con satisfacción en la Arena...




www.elmundo.es





*La secta EYBA (Escuela de Yoga de Buenos Aires) era liderada por integrantes de la comunidad judía*.

Una secta que recaudaba medio millón de dólares al mes y que invertía en propiedades en los Estados Unidos.

Una secta que era extremadamente poderosa, alcanza con ver un documento oficial del Congreso de los Estados Unidos datado en 2002: "Personal del Congreso viajó a la Argentina para investigar las acusaciones de persecución ideológica y antisemita.
*El presidente Bill Clinton ha instado reiteradamente al Gobierno de la Argentina a asegurar que el caso de la Escuela de Yoga Buenos Aires se resuelva lo más rápidamente posible*.
Numerosos congresistas han escrito cartas a autoridades de la Argentina sobre el caso de la Escuela de Yoga Buenos Aires y nunca han recibido una respuesta satisfactoria".

Impresionante documento

Como mediante la creación de sectas, como la cienciología, extraen el dinero de diferentes paises y lo invierten en USA o Inglaterra.
Y luego si alguien se queja le tachan de antisemita y mandan a presionar a los funcionarios yanquis.

O te intentan pegar un tiro....


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tremenda encuesta
> 
> _*El 77 por ciento de los alemanes cree que Occidente debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de Ucrania*. Esto surge de una encuesta realizada por el instituto de investigación de opinión Forsa para el "barómetro de tendencias" RTL/ntv. *El 17 por ciento pensaba que Occidente no debería hacer eso ahora*"_



Ahora que la misma encuestadora, pregunte aquí en Rusia


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

Buenos días perros anglocabrones, habeis entrado ya en Jersón?


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

y de paso esquilmarla que es lo que quieren tus amos piratas, espera sentado zangolotino


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Neonazi intenta asesinar a la vicepresidenta Argentina...
> raro tiene los mismos tatuajes que los heroes ucranianos...
> Ya llegaran a Europa estas joyas...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176755
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176756



Gato blanco o gato negro lo importante es que caze ratones, por mí que sea nazi con tal de que la próxima acierte y se cargue a semejante choriza, menudo país bolulandia entre peronistas, radicales, bosteros y jagger...


----------



## pgas (2 Sep 2022)

*Polonia va a exigir oficialmente reparaciones a Alemania*

1 de septiembre

*Polonia exigirá 6,2 billones de zlotys (alrededor de 1,3 billones de dólares) a Alemania como reparación por los daños resultantes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, dijo Jarosław Kaczynski, líder del partido gobernante polaco Ley y Justicia*






.
Disculpe, pero ¿qué tipo de reparaciones? Polonia demolió todos los monumentos soviéticos y afirma que nadie la liberó. Y como no lo fue, entonces (según la versión polaca) no hubo ocupación alemana, ¡eso significa! Que los polacos devuelvan las tierras alemanas originales de Alemania, donadas a Polonia por Stalin, y cálmense: el statu quo se restablecerá por completo.

*Polonia no tiene derecho a reparaciones por muchas razones. Además de las anteriores, son estas:

1. *Como regalo de la posguerra, con la ayuda de la Unión Soviética, Polonia se dividió en tierras del este de Alemania. ¡Polonia tiene una cuarta parte! Territorios alemanes: Silesia, Prusia Oriental, Pomerania. La población de estas áreas ha sido casi 100% alemana durante muchos siglos. Los alemanes de este territorio fueron deportados a la fuerza y los polacos colonizaron las tierras.
Luego, los polacos contaron con entusiasmo cómo aquellos que llegaron a las "tierras vacías" podían elegir ricas casas alemanas para sí mismos, cómo llegaron y ocuparon libremente granjas enteras con equipamiento completo ... Estas tierras se convirtieron en el motor del desarrollo económico de Polonia durante décadas, lo que no es para ser recordado en Varsovia hoy recibido.
¿Los gobernantes actuales de Polonia toman todo ESTO en cuenta? Bueno, imagina por un momento que en compensación por la destrucción de Bielorrusia, ¿la Unión Soviética recibiría Baviera? Sin embargo, para compensar las pérdidas sufridas por la URSS, no solo toda Alemania, sino también Italia no sería suficiente.

*2. *Polonia se convirtió en el culpable directo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuya cuenta regresiva no debe contarse desde el 1 de septiembre de 1939, sino desde el otoño de 1938.
La codicia y la rusofobia de Polonia se convirtieron, entre otras cosas, en la causa de la muerte de casi 27 millones de ciudadanos de la Unión Soviética. Y esto, en comparación, es 4/5 de toda la población de Polonia dentro de las fronteras de 1939.
- Fue Polonia quien ayudó a Hitler a dar el primer paso hacia la agresión: exprimir los Sudetes de Checoslovaquia y luego ocupar este país.
- Fue Polonia la que no permitió que las tropas soviéticas atravesaran su territorio para proteger a Checoslovaquia.
- Fue Polonia quien invadió el territorio de este país con tropas alemanas. Fue Varsovia quien ayudó a Berlín a dividir el Este - interrumpió las negociaciones de Moscú sobre la creación de un sistema de seguridad colectiva en Europa del Este, después de lo cual Stalin se vio obligado a firmar el Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop con Hitler.

Entonces, ¿qué quiere Kaczynski?

*************

los boches dicen que nanai








bueno, es la hiena de europa, qué esperaban los boches?


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Gato blanco o gato negro lo importante es que caze ratones, por mí que sea nazi con tal de que la próxima acierte y se cargue a semejante choriza, menudo país bolulandia entre peronistas, radicales, bosteros y jagger...



psicodramas argentinos


----------



## Artedi (2 Sep 2022)

Además de vencer, hay que convencer. Los rusos hacen muy bien en ayudar a esos heridos, en mantener ciertos principios y en no dejarse llevar por las emociones.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Así funcionan las mentiras de los medios de comunicación españoles.
He leído en El Mundo la noticia sobre los inspectores de la Central Nuclear.

Sara Polo, que debe ser la chupapollas oficial del periódico, transcribe las palabras del inspector de esta manera:




Le añade lo de "ocupada por Rusia", algo que no dice el Inspector.

Pero es que después, enreda aún más todo, y suelta lo siguiente:





Ahora se inventa que el Inspector ha dicho que "la central nuclear ha sido violada por Rusia".


Esto es la democracia.
Y esto es el periodismo.


----------



## waukegan (2 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *Polonia va a exigir oficialmente reparaciones a Alemania*
> 
> 1 de septiembre
> 
> ...



En tal caso Polonia tendría que recuperar la mitad de Bielorrusia y partes de Ucrania.

Para los que no lo sepan, en 1939 Alemania y la URSS, en virtud del pacto Pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre acuerdan, unos días antes de comenzar la segunda guerra mundial, la no-agresión y dividirse Polonia volviendo a las fronteras de los imperios ruso y alemán en 1914. Poco después comienza la invasión nazi de Polonia y días más tarde los soviéticos ocupan "su parte" de la misma que incluía ciudades importantes como Leópolis, Vilna, Grodno o Brest, amén de las repúblicas bálticas y la Bessarabia rumana.

Al finalizar, la URSS nunca devuelve esos territorios, pero a cambio, compensa a Polonia con un botín mucho mayor del que había perdido: las ricas regiones alemanas de Pomerania, Silesia y la mitad de Prusia (la otra mitad se la queda la propia URSS, incluyendo la joya de la corona: Köningsberg, hoy Kaliningrado). La población alemana es desplazada forzosamente de esas regiones (bueno, la que quedaba, ya que mucha había huido ante la dura venganza que las tropas soviéticas estaban llevando a cabo por la crueldad que habían tenido los nazis en territorio soviético, ya que apenas consideraban seres humanos a los eslavos)




No parece buena idea reabrir las heridas de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo a los tremendos lloros de los anglos, en el Daily telegraph.
> Un articulo escondidito en el periódico conservador.
> 
> Os lo pongo como jpeg, espero que se pueda leer bien (eso sí, está en inglés).
> ...




Culpar a otro de sus males es lo fácil. Y en estos momentos Putin es el malvado predilecto.
Se han hundido por méritos propios.
Ayer leí un articulo sobre el tema que luego copio aquí.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

*Las reservas de gas en Europa solo garantizan el suministro de dos meses*

El Viejo Continente afronta el corte temporal de flujos rusos con los depósitos por encima del 80%
Con las importaciones actuales y sin reducir el consumo los almacenes estarían vacíos en marzo
Europa afronta la interrupción temporal de los flujos de gas ruso con los deberes hechos: sus reservas de gas ya superan el 80% de su capacidad antes de noviembre, la fecha límite establecida por Bruselas. Sin embargo, el suministro para este invierno no está, ni de lejos, garantizado. Los depósitos actuales solamente aseguran el *suministro de algo más de dos meses*.


----------



## Karma bueno (2 Sep 2022)

*El Tribunal Supremo de EEUU confirma que el daño causado por las terapias génicas del ARNm del Covid es irreparable y que “las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas”*



Robert F. Kennedy Jr.



La sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de los EE.UU por la que Robert F. Kennedy Jr. ha ganado el caso contra todos los lobbies farmacéuticos, es un hito para la justicia. Los condenados, quieran o no, tendrán que pagar las consecuencias.

El más alto tribunal establece que “las vacunas Covid no son vacunas”. Además en la sentencia, el Tribunal Supremo confirma que los daños causados por las terapias génicas de ARNm de Covid son irreparables.
Como el Tribunal Supremo es el más alto tribunal de los Estados Unidos, no hay más recursos y las apelaciones se han agotado.
Robert F. Kennedy destacó en una primera declaración que se trataba de un éxito que solo fue posible gracias a la cooperación internacional de un gran número de abogados y científicos.
Por supuesto, esta sentencia abre el caso a nivel internacional, especialmente en Suiza, esta sentencia también establece jurisprudencia en este país, porque Suiza tiene una posición especial aquí con su constitución federal.
Por un lado, el Codex de Nuremberg en la constitución, con el artículo 118b, y el mal uso de la ingeniería genética en los seres humanos, está prohibido en Suiza, de acuerdo con el artículo 119 de la Constitución Federal. Esto se complementa con el artículo 230bis del Código Penal. En ese sentido, los autores se arriesgan a hasta 10 años de prisión.
Pero esta sentencia también provocará que el resto del mundo se pare a tomar nota, porque el Código de Nuremberg tiene validez internacional y también está incluido en el artículo 7 del Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos. En el caso de las acusaciones penales, la declaración incluye una referencia al escándalo conteniendo un peso especial por la importancia de esta acusación probada en esta sentencia.







*El Tribunal Supremo de EEUU confirma que el daño causado por las terapias génicas del ARNm del Covid es irreparable y que "las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas"*





www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Un plan fallido


Pese a las complicaciones y un retraso en un puesto de control ucraniano en el que el propio director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica, Rafael Grossi, se vio obligado a negociar co…




slavyangrad.es











Un plan fallido


02/09/2022


Pese a las complicaciones y un retraso en un puesto de control ucraniano en el que el propio director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica, Rafael Grossi, se vio obligado a negociar con las autoridades militares, la misión el organismo internacional llegó ayer a Energodar. Y lo hizo entre una operación para neutralizar lo que parece haber resultado como un plan suicida de las tropas ucranianas. Así lo explican, al menos, las fuentes rusas, que narran un intento de desembarco que resultó fallido. Ucrania, por su parte, continúa con la tradición de negar cada operación fallida y culpar a Rusia de bombardear gratuitamente las ciudades bajo su control.


Artículo Original: DonRF

Soy de Donetsk, lo que significa que sé mucho, si no todo lo que hay que saber, sobre el papel y la influencia de las organizaciones internacionales en nuestro conflicto. Un ejemplo ilustrativo: en el año 2018, llevé a mi mujer a la tumba de su padre, más cerca de la línea de separación con nuestros entonces respetados amigos y socios de Kiev. Por suerte, vi dos jeeps de observadores de la OSCE apresurándose rápidamente en dirección contraria a la mía e inmediatamente bajé la velocidad. Cinco minutos más tarde, el mortero estaba bombardeando la zona. La señal es la siguiente: si los observadores internacionales corren, tienes un problema.

Cuando la misión del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica se retrasó en Zaporozhie la noche del miércoles, había mucha tensión y los soldados estaban tensos, pero por la mañana fue como la canción [Tri Tankista]: “Sobre la hierba yacía el rocío, descendía la niebla, esa noche, el enemigo decidió cruzar la frontera en el río”. Es verdad, no hay taiga y los samuráis no tuvieron nada que hacer, pero por la mañana atacaron Energodar se dice que con helicópteros y dos barcazas con 60 efectivos entrenados en Gran Bretaña se apresuraron a cruzar el Dniéper. En general, el plan era inteligente: con la presencia del OIEA, el número de efectivos de la Guardia Nacional Rusa en la central nuclear estaría bajo mínimos y los 60 ucranianos debían tomar la cabeza de puente y 300 más debían acudir en la segunda ola y tomar la central vacía. Entonces, el OIEA, solemnemente llegaría a la ciudad y los _moskalis_ tendrían que salir.

No funcionó muy bien: el primer grupo llegó, pero las barcas se hundieron a causa del fuego y los bombardeos y comenzó la caza de las tropas por los alrededores de la ciudad. Se les expulsó con aviación, dos de ellos fueron capturados heridos y el resto murieron. Por alguna causa. Pero no pasa nada, nunca se sabe, la 128ª Brigada de Infantería de Ucrania también fue a morir por motivos que nadie conoce y hay que declarar días de luto. Ahora, varias docenas han caído, digamos que como moscas. Es un final feliz, aunque sea en inglés, el idioma de quienes les entrenó.

¿Y el OIEA? ¿Qué pasa con el OIEA? Al principio, condujo despacio, retrasándose tres horas, y ahora observa el bombardeo ucraniano de Energodar haciendo como si no pasara nada. Hemos dicho muchas veces que Ucrania podría hacer canibalismo en directo en CNN, podría realizar ejecuciones públicas, torturar prisioneros ante las cámaras, pero, al final: “Ha prometido al pueblo ucraniano que estaremos con ellos tanto tiempo como sea necesario y quiero mantener esa promesa. No importa lo que piensen mis votantes alemanes” (Annalena Baerbock). Occidente no ofenderá a quien está luchando su guerra.

Contrasta la esperanza: “Esperamos objetividad. Aunque todas las demás partes involucradas de alguna manera con esta visita y su preparación, con intentos de complicarla, claramente no quieren que la misión del OIEA presente conclusiones objetivas”. Por noveno año consecutivo, Lavrov sigue alegrando el día a quienes quieren ser amigos de nuestros _socios, _tanto los occidentales como los ucranianos. Y no habrá otra cosa hasta que el pájaro ruso no pique directamente a personas específicas, las mismas que son fanáticas de Feigin y Arestovich:

“Ucrania también es como Rusia, pero democrática, liberal, libre en el sentido empresarial. Este proyecto está basado en una narrativa voluminosa: por ejemplo, la historia del Nóvgorod libre, que cayó en la lucha contra la horda tirana de Moscú, el Gran Ducado de Lituania, la élite occidentalizada del Imperio Ruso. Para ellos, la actual Rusia es la heredera de la horda, contra la que está luchando la eslava y democrática Ucrania europea». La idea polaco-británica de Intermarium se cruza con este proyecto. En este campo no solo juega Arestovich, sino personas como Ilia Ponomarev, descendiente de oficiales de alto rango de la nomenclatura soviética, así como una parte importante del regimiento Azov. Con ello sueñan esos _socios_. Mientras tanto, la única esperanza es Rusia, aunque parezca algo trillado. Su ejército, su gente y aquellos que, pese a la política, cumplen con su deber. Y no fracasan. En Energodar y en los alrededores de Jerson ha salido bien.


----------



## waukegan (2 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El Tribunal Supremo de EEUU confirma que el daño causado por las terapias génicas del ARNm del Covid es irreparable y que “las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que ya ha quedado bastante acreditado lo mierder que son estos productos farmaceúticos como para tirarse piedras al propio tejado difundiendo bulos.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Lo de este hombre es enfermizo, no hay quien se libre de sus críticas, todos son malos......incluso los que están de su lado. Ahora culpa a la OIEA de no proteger a la prensa porque supuestamente no les permitiesen entrar a la central y debían exigir la desmilitarización y la entrega a Ucrania, con un par. Que culpa tendrá la OIEA....pero este tio le da igual presidentes europeos, OIEA, Cruz roja....todos son malos.....menos EEUU son los únicos a los que siempre aplaude.

*Zelenski acusa a Rusia de intentar “engañar” a la misión del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*

Sin embargo, no ha sido así, según el presidente ucranio. “Los ocupantes no permitieron entrar a los periodistas y se llevaron a un grupo de propagandistas”, *ha dicho Zelenski, que también ha acusado a la agencia internacional de “no proteger” a la prensa*. El presidente ha insistido en la necesidad de “desmilitarizar” la planta, controlada por las tropas rusas desde principios de marzo, y ha pedido a Grossi que también lance llamamientos en este sentido, porque así se lo habría trasladado en la reunión en Kiev, previa al traslado de la misión a Zaporiyia.

*Zelenski critica que el OIEA no haya pedido la salida de los militares de Rusia de Zaporiyia: "Se dijo claramente: desmilitarización y control total"*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir **Zelenski, ha criticado que el presidente del OIEA, Rafael Grossi, no haya pedido la desmilitarización de la central nuclear *de *Zaporiyia*, tomada por *Rusia*, durante la visita que realizó este jueves a la planta.



Y más barcos a África a combatir el hambre de los paises pobres como nos contaron que era su prioridad y el motivo por el que era tan importante el que saliera el grano.....espera no, que raro es el barco que no termina en Turquía, de ahí que tuviesen tanto interés en negociar ellos (Luego veremos donde termina ese grano del que no se vuelve a saber nada)

*Un barco con grano ucranio encalla en Estambul*
Un barco con 3.000 toneladas de maíz ucranio ha encallado este jueves en el Bósforo, el estrecho que separa Europa y Asia y divide en dos la ciudad de Estambul, en Turquía. El 'Lady Zehma', de 173 metros de eslora, había salido hace unos días de Chornomorsk, en Ucrania, a través del programa coordinado por Naciones Unidas y Turquía para permitir el tráfico de grano.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El Tribunal Supremo de EEUU confirma que el daño causado por las terapias génicas del ARNm del Covid es irreparable y que “las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo bulo. El Tribunal Supremo de los EE.UU. sentencia que las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas y eso no es titular en ningún medio de comunicación salvo en grandes medios de comunicación como alertadigital.

Además es un bulo que ya ha estado circulando meses:

_CLAIM: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. won a U.S. Supreme Court case against “all the pharmaceutical lobbyists” in which the court ruled that mRNA COVID-19 vaccines cause “irreparable” damage.

AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. There has been no such Supreme Court ruling, according to the court’s comprehensive online archive of opinions. Kennedy, a lawyer who has advocated against vaccines, told The Associated Press in 2021 that articles sharing similar claims were false. At the time, he said he had been involved in dozens of lawsuits regarding vaccine safety, but none had reached the Supreme Court.

THE FACTS: The baseless claim about Kennedy winning a Supreme Court case related to COVID-19 vaccine safety has circulated online for more than a year, driven by fringe blog posts in multiple languages.

Versions of the claim reemerged on Twitter this month. The posts share an image of Kennedy alongside a paragraph of text purportedly describing the recent ruling. The text contains several spelling, capitalization and grammatical errors.

“Supreme Court ruling hardly anyone noticed that Kennedy Jnr won the case against all the pharmaceutical lobbyists,” the text inside the image reads. “In the ruling, the supreme court confirms that the damage caused by Covid mRNA gene therapies is irreparable. As the Supreme Court is the highest court in the United States there and no further appeals and the appeals have been exhausted.”

“Why was this news not Front page headlines?” wrote one Twitter user who shared the image.

But a search of the Supreme Court’s opinion archive shows that no such ruling exists. All of the court’s rulings from its term in 2020, which would have encompassed the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, and 2021, the most recent term, can be found on its website. None of the cases have to do with the safety of mRNA vaccines, or mention Kennedy Jr.

While the court has heard cases related to the legality of certain pandemic practices, such as eviction moratoriums and vaccine mandates for both business and health care workers, it has not taken on any cases about vaccine safety, specifically.

The recent claims about a case by Kennedy use similar language to a version that was previously debunked by the AP after it circulated widely online in 2021.

While they contain many similarities, the posts from this month use slightly different wording than the ones that spread in 2021. The newer posts allege that Kennedy’s case was “against all the pharmaceutical lobbyists,” leading the court to confirm that the vaccines caused “irreparable” damage.

Older versions claimed that Kennedy and a group of scientists led a legal challenge against billionaire philanthropist Bill Gates; Anthony Fauci, the country’s top infectious disease expert; and “Big Pharma,” in which the Supreme Court ruled COVID-19 vaccines were unsafe and ultimately “canceled universal vaccination.” That claim originated on blogs that regularly publish hoaxes and misinformation and later spread across social media platforms.

The older posts also included a fabricated quote from Kennedy, who told the AP in September 2021 that he had seen such articles referencing a Supreme Court case circulating online for months. He confirmed that they were false.

“The article about the Supreme Court is misinformation,” Kennedy said, adding that “the same article keeps reappearing.”

Kennedy said at the time that he had been a part of dozens of lawsuits on the subject of vaccine safety, but those were at different stages of the judicial process and none had appeared before the Supreme Court._

Posts recycle baseless claim about mRNA vaccine SCOTUS case


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

En el informe de esta mañana del Estado Mayor de las AFU, continuó el silencio sobre los "éxitos" de la ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson y Beryslav (incluso antes se ordenó a los blogueros y periodistas que guardaran silencio al respecto).
Además, ahora parece que las tropas rusas ya están avanzando en dirección a Nikopol, asaltando Potemkino (cerca de Vysokopolye, que estaba bajo las AFU cuando comenzó la ofensiva), mientras que las AFU lo están defendiendo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






En el marco de una "contraofensiva" en la dirección de Kherson, que se desarrolla principalmente en telegram, los periodistas ucranianos han sido sometidos a una mayor censura. Todos los corresponsales de guerra han sido retirados del frente, además de que se les han dado "directivas" que tienen el carácter de exigencias.

Estas directivas son:

▪ Los periodistas tienen prohibido evaluar las acciones de las AFU

▪ Sólo la cúpula militar informa sobre el curso de las operaciones militares, es decir, no se puede confiar en la información de los soldados rasos o de los comandantes de campo

▪ Está prohibido interpretar la situación militar de forma alternativa a la oficial

▪ Las previsiones propias están prohibidas

▪ Todas las actividades militares, sus consecuencias y resultados son informados únicamente por los oficiales de las AFU

Este enfoque debería ocultar el resultado fallido del "contraataque" y evitar la desmoralización tanto de los soldados de las AFU como de los ucranianos de a pie.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Menudo bulo. El Tribunal Supremo de los EE.UU. sentencia que las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas y eso no es titular en ningún medio de comunicación salvo en grandes medios de comunicación como alertadigital.
> 
> Además es un bulo que ya ha estado circulando meses:
> 
> ...



Y otra fuente más explicando el bulo:









No, la Corte Suprema de Estados Unidos no ha afirmado que “el daño causado por las vacunas de ARN mensajero sea irreversible” · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


“Robert F. Kennedy jr. ha ganado un juicio contra todos los lobbistas farmacéuticos. El Tribunal Supremo de…




maldita.es


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Reponer el fondo de intercambio. El resultado del intento de contraofensiva ucraniana de anoche en el frente de Kharkiv. Estos nazis ucranianos atacaron en dirección a Dementievka. Recibieron una dura respuesta de cabreo y fueron hechos prisioneros por los combatientes de la ya conocida 200ª Brigada, que previamente habían asaltado la Udy y que ahora mantienen la defensa allí. Los ucranianos irrespetuosos sentados en Zolochev - La 200ª Brigada, el grupo de reconocimiento aéreo Perseo del 69º BDSM advierte - "Puedo ver todo desde arriba, lo sabes"









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Añadir una cosa, tanto interés en la entrada de periodistas por parte de Zelenski es curiosa, porque se lo ve muy alterado por el hecho de no permitir su entrada. En los medios hablaban siempre de periodistas independientes e internacionales, pero resulta que no era cierto. Aparte de los internacionales (que ya sabemos porque lado tienen órden de tirar) también metieron a periodistas ucranianos...."independientes" los llama Zelenski, desde cuando son periodistas independientes los de tu propio país a los que puedes tachar de traidores en cuanto no hagan lo que les ordene (y ya sabemos lo que hace con quienes considera traidores, aunque no lo sean)

"Cuando nos reunimos con el señor* Grossi y los miembros de la misión en Kiev*, acordamos que la misión estaría *acompañada por periodistas de los medios de comunicación ucranianos e internacionales. Periodistas independient*es. Para que el mundo vea la verdad


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Y otra fuente más explicando el bulo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Puede que sea un bulo pero “maldita.es” independiente No es.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

☢ Kiev ha intentado infiltrarse en la delegación del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con sus espías disfrazados de periodistas, según ha informado la agencia de noticias RIAN.

Así lo informó RIAN citando a las autoridades de la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos siguen utilizando "pétalos" contra los civiles de la LDNR

Los combatientes del "️tvazhnykh" han compartido terribles hallazgos cerca de la ciudad de Svitlodarsk.
La mina antipersonal Lepestok, prohibida por la Convención, está diseñada para dañar las piernas y se activa cuando una persona la pisa. Las personas mayores y los niños son la parte más vulnerable de la población en este sentido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Sep 2022)

Resumiendo, unos dos años de guerra más en Ucrania, y luego los rusos esperan que la OTAN active otro estado proxy para proseguir el conflicto…








Политолог предположил, что ресурсов Украины хватит только на 2 года СВО


Политолог Ростислав Ищенко считает, что спецоперация на Украине может закончиться через два года, когда в стране иссякнут ресурсы для ведения боевых действий.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Tradicionalmente no se menciona un contraataque - lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades rusas están limitando las acciones de las AFU, impidiendo su redespliegue hacia otras direcciones.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en la dirección de Artemivsk, así como en Veselaya Dolina y Mayorsk.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva hacia Opytne, Pervomayskoye y Nevelskoye.
▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Buzhno, las unidades rusas están llevando a cabo un asalto en la dirección de Potemkino.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

_Lo prometido es deuda_









Britain's "Special Relationship” and the American Virus


Written by Brett Redmayne-Titley. With Britain’s economy grinding on the rocks of recession, the metrics of the Conservative Party’s forty-year...




southfront.org





La "relación especial" de Gran Bretaña y el virus americano


(Trad. DeepL)
01/09/2022

por _*Brett Redmayne-Titley*._ 


*Con la economía de Gran Bretaña rechinando en las rocas de la recesión, las métricas de los cuarenta años de "relación especial" del Partido Conservador con Estados Unidos demuestran que esta relación ha sido una infección provocada por otro virus estadounidense. El declive terminal de hoy refleja la decadencia económica, política, social y moral de Estados Unidos.*

Los estragos de un invierno de guerra han vuelto a Gran Bretaña. El Banco de Inglaterra, igualmente afectado por esta relación especial, ha emulado desastrosamente a la Reserva Federal estadounidense paso a paso. Las economías moribundas son el precursor de la degradación de la sociedad. Mientras Gran Bretaña se prepara para soportar otra desesperada temporada de vacaciones, es el momento de recordar que cuando Margaret Thatcher se convirtió en Primera Ministra en 1979, antes de que importara la Reaganomics a Gran Bretaña en 1980, el valor de la libra esterlina era de 2,33 libras por dólar estadounidense. Tres años después, 1,57 libras. Ahora, 1,16 libras.

*"Relación especial", ¿dices?*
La metamorfosis, crisis tras crisis, de las argucias financieras americanas alimentó continuamente el esquema piramidal económico global del gasto deficitario. Esto fue saludado al por mayor por el Exchequer y sin oposición de los funcionarios elegidos en White Hall. Sin embargo, durante esas cuatro décadas, el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) de Gran Bretaña tuvo un incremento medio inferior al 1% anual, con un PIB negativo en veintiún de los cuarenta y dos años.

En 1981, el porcentaje de la industria manufacturera británica en el PIB nacional era de casi el 20% y los puestos de trabajo en este sector representaban el 21,8%. En la actualidad, sólo el 7,6%. El número de miembros de los sindicatos ha bajado de 13 millones en 1980 a poco más de 6 millones. El precio medio de la vivienda (ajustado a la inflación) pasó de 103.237 libras a 271.100 libras, mientras que los alquileres de vivienda aumentaron un 8,86% anual, pasando de un alquiler mensual medio de 357 libras en 1980 a más de 1.400 libras en la actualidad. En 1980, 53.000 familias figuraban como sin techo, y luego se duplicaron a 126.000 en 1989 y a más de 219.000 en 2020.

Los síntomas terminales de Gran Bretaña han hecho metástasis de las enfermedades de Estados Unidos, como sus continuos aumentos de 1980 a 2019 en las tasas de criminalidad y asesinatos, la pobreza (7% frente al 22%), la deuda personal (42,5% del PIB frente a 1,7 billones de libras/105% del PIB) y la deuda de préstamos estudiantiles (460.000 millones de libras en total/45.800 libras por estudiante), las quiebras personales y empresariales y el suicidio. Los costes de la obesidad y la diabetes también acompañan a la cintura estadounidense, y añaden 10.700 millones de dólares en costes directos del NHS y otros 33.4 dólares en subvenciones gubernamentales relacionadas anualmente.

Sin embargo, la prioridad de la siempre creciente renta de guerra era una rutina cada año y aumentó de 24.500 millones de libras durante el primer mandato de Thatcher a 43.300 millones de libras este año.

Estas enormes sumas han sido una carga creciente, innecesaria e insostenible para un tesoro que ya sufría de décadas de recortes fiscales conservadores.

La aflicción económica estadounidense comenzó con Ronald Reagan y rápidamente pasó de una promesa de "responsabilidad fiscal" que incluía la desregulación financiera a recortes de impuestos para las empresas y los ricos y el recorte de la red de seguridad social de la Gran Sociedad. Lo que esta Reaganomics también recortó fue la base impositiva. Llamada "economía de goteo", esta inyección no logró recorrer las arterias de la sociedad durante mucho tiempo, fracasando en algún punto del camino en el que los ricos compraron superyates, jets privados y aumentaron su influencia política.

A continuación, los conservadores abrazaron hipócritamente el gasto deficitario, tal y como prescribía el mitólogo económico estadounidense John Maynard Keynes. Así comenzaron los aumentos anuales de los déficits presupuestarios nacionales y la venta de bonos del Estado (deuda) para pagarlos, todo ello mientras se exprimían los programas sociales.

Con los tipos de interés acercándose a cero y los depositantes de los bancos recibiendo un rendimiento similar a pesar de los beneficios récord de los bancos -y raramente castigados con condenas por comportamiento criminal- el mantra de "demasiado grande para caer" del Banco de Inglaterra y la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. racionalizó la inyección de dinero fabricado repetidamente en la economía en un truco llamado Quantitative Easing (QE). El QE es la creación de dinero imprimiéndolo (digitalmente) después de que los EE.UU. y el Reino Unido presupuesten en exceso miles de millones más que su base fiscal anual. El Tesoro emite más deuda (bonos) para venderla y cubrir el déficit. A continuación, el Banco de Inglaterra o la Reserva Federal imprimen moneda de la nada para comprar esa deuda. La deuda soberana del Reino Unido supera actualmente los 2,69 billones de libras. En 1980 era de menos de 200.000 millones de libras.

Curiosamente, hoy hay ciento setenta y un multimillonarios británicos. En 1980, había cero. Eso es la inflación.

Mark Carney, un canadiense, que era gobernador del Banco de Inglaterra, bajó deliberadamente los tipos de interés a mínimos históricos, haciendo que las nuevas hipotecas y la refinanciación del capital fueran tan baratas como para transfundir cientos de miles de millones más en efectivo de la nada mientras los precios de las viviendas se disparaban. De nuevo, esto no fue más que un retraso antes de la caída.

Durante este descenso económico, muy pocos políticos se opusieron a este aceite de serpiente keynesiano, mientras que los medios de comunicación, cada vez más cómplices, lo respaldaban obedientemente. Tony Blair y el vaporoso Gordon Brown, tras una década de demonización y privatización de los vestigios que quedaban de la infraestructura social británica, según el estilo tory habitual, demostraron ser lacayos estadounidenses más que representantes de los intereses populares del Reino Unido. Dicha traición se puso de manifiesto en el reciente artículo "Cuando tu banco falle, no camines... ¡corre!"(“When Your Bank Fails, Don’t Walk…Run!”).

Con Blair comenzó el deslizamiento de Gran Bretaña hacia la "monocracia" al estilo estadounidense. Ni los demócratas ni los republicanos de EE.UU. ofrecen ya una oposición sincera. Aunque Gran Bretaña aún no ha sufrido unas elecciones nacionales amañadas al estilo estadounidense, el Reino Unido ha sido igualmente despojado del liderazgo de la oposición. La vergonzosa e inexacta demonización de Jeremy Corbyn por parte de los medios de comunicación británicos fue diseñada para cortar para siempre la médula espinal del Partido Laborista. Y funcionó. Cuando Corbyn se fue, también se fue el último campeón del socialismo británico. En su lugar, los laboristas ofrecieron a un miembro blairista de la Comisión Trilateral antiobrera, Sir Keir Starmer: Un hombre cuyo prefijo explica muy bien su falta de liderazgo efectivo.

La monocracia es ocultada por los medios de comunicación que, en lugar de una información equilibrada, promueven una censura unilateral utilizando la tiranía periodística para manipular la libertad intelectual. Al igual que Estados Unidos, en lugar de presupuestar para mejorar los intereses nacionales, a Gran Bretaña le resulta más rentable restringir las libertades sociales. El proyecto de ley de seguridad en línea, pendiente de aprobación en el Parlamento, sólo pone a salvo las mentiras de los medios de comunicación, pero ejemplifica la corrupción complaciente de los políticos y los medios de comunicación. Con el 87% de todos los medios de comunicación de EE.UU. en manos de seis empresas que tienen la misma agenda que las tres empresas que controlan todos los medios de comunicación impresos del Reino Unido, esta censura ha sido uniforme, interesada y eficaz.

La privatización subrepticia del Servicio Nacional de Salud de Gran Bretaña (NHS), que una vez fue el ejemplo para el mundo socialista en desarrollo, haría que Aneurin Bevan se revolcara en su tumba. Afortunadamente se detuvo en 2019, aquí el truco estadounidense de utilizar Instrumentos de Financiación Privada (PFI) para proporcionar préstamos privados que utilizan cada hospital como garantía, pero bajo términos draconianos, obligó a los hospitales dilapidados deliberadamente a los brazos de los fondos de cobertura de Estados Unidos. Esto todavía le cuesta al NHS 2.000 millones de libras esterlinas al año en pagos continuos.

Antes de 1998 la educación superior era gratuita. Desde entonces, los estudiantes británicos han acumulado 460.000 millones de libras de deuda en préstamos estudiantiles, con una media por estudiante de 45.800 libras. Siguiendo los cambios estadounidenses, en 2012 el Reino Unido convirtió la deuda estudiantil en una de las pocas deudas no condonables en caso de quiebra. Esto cargó para siempre a cada estudiante con un enorme servicio de la deuda, y generalmente sin un trabajo dentro de su disciplina. Las universidades también están ahora fuertemente endeudadas en base a la promesa de estas cuotas estudiantiles anticipadas. Recientemente, la dilución de los exámenes de nivel A aseguró el aumento y la continuidad de estos ingresos vitales para las universidades. Y una caída de los estándares.

Los paralelismos con Estados Unidos continúan, desde la obesidad causada por un suministro de alimentos adulterado al estilo de Estados Unidos, los inmigrantes que llegan por miles sin control a ciudades que ya se están pudriendo por la negligencia y que también recurren a servicios sociales ya agotados, o la absurda aberración mental que los jóvenes llaman "woke" y que exige que la mente humana crea ahora que los hechos concretos son meramente discrecionales o que el útero no tiene ninguna importancia a la hora de definir biológicamente a una mujer.

La mayor y más amenazante similitud, sin embargo, es la apatía. Al igual que Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña puede culparse a sí misma por observar pasivamente mientras se divorcia de la realidad política y deja ese trabajo a un sistema mediático y político corrupto.

Una nación moribunda comienza su declive degradando su economía. Cuando el proceso es irreversible, la nación, en lugar de volverse hacia las necesidades del pueblo, comienza a volverse contra el propio pueblo.

Es hora de que los votantes vacunen a sus países en las urnas. De elegir a representantes de carácter verdadero, no presunto, que den prioridad al populismo, no a los beneficios de la guerra. Que rechacen la hegemonía estadounidense y sus múltiples bastardizaciones de la economía del goteo. Políticos que dejen de alimentar el virus americano con la sangre y el tesoro de su propio país, y que prioricen la comida antes que las armas, la sociedad antes que la tiranía, la familia antes que el partido y la educación antes que la ignorancia.

Si Gran Bretaña quiere sobrevivir, ahora debe dedicar toda su atención a su singular y más importante emergencia nacional...

¡Gran Bretaña!


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

Otro bulo:









No hay pruebas de una supuesta indemnización de 100 millones de euros del Gobierno de España a los descendientes de la Guerra del Rif ni ahora ni en 2011 · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


En los últimos días nos habéis preguntado mucho a través de Whatsapp y nuestra inaugurada Buloteca por una supuesta indemnización…




maldita.es





No aportan nada tus mensajes en este hilo (creo que debe haber otros dedicados para analfabetismo en materia de comunismo) pero al menos, verifica la información que pones para que sólo sean mentiras y no bulos baratos.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Tras el fracaso de la ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson y Beryslav, Macron y Scholz volvieron a despotricar sobre la necesidad de "dialogar con Rusia". Obviamente, en Europa, durante los primeros días de la ofensiva, observaban con atención lo que las AFU conseguirían y el beneficio que obtendrían con el suministro de diversas armas. Después de ver el genocidio de los tanques polacos, decidieron volver a negociar. Pero aquí no hay que hacerse ilusiones: las negociaciones en su comprensión son un intento de diluir a Rusia en algunas concesiones sobre Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esos 'maestros' que usted dice que fueron 'asesinados solo por ser maestros', seguro que fueron ajusticiados por adoctrinar a los alumnos para la comisión de crímenes. Y si no es así ¿por qué el resto de maestros de izquierdas, que serían miles, no fueron ajusticiados? ¿verdad que es una buena pregunta? pues respóndasela usted mismo si es que quiere, por que poder puede.



Todo eso que cuenta es mentira, un primo de mi abuelo era profesor de matematicas y durante la gce llego a Mayor de Milicias y mando una Brigada Mixta del EPR, despues de la guerra tuvo un juicio y solo estuvo un año preso, no cometio ningun crimen, fue depurado y no pudo volver a la enseñanza, el resto de su vida se dedico a dar clases particulares de tapadillo.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Kherson informa que como resultado del bombardeo de hoy por parte de las AFU hay un impacto en un edificio de apartamentos. Hay muertos y heridos entre los ocupantes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## aurariola (2 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "Casualmente" hoy salió una charo del gobierno alemán diciendo que la opinión de la gente le daba igual. Lo importante es estar con Ucrania. Winter is coming.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



lo cual deja bien claro donde estan las lealtades de nuestros gobernantes ....... y no son precisamente las de defender a sus conciudadanos.
Con gobernantes como estos no nos hacen falta enemigos.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Puede que sea un bulo pero “maldita.es” independiente No es.



Y para eso sirven los bulos, para hacer lo mismo que hace maldita, desinformar.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Al finalizar, la URSS nunca devuelve esos territorios, pero a cambio, compensa a Polonia con un botín mucho mayor del que había perdido: las ricas regiones alemanas de Pomerania, Silesia y la mitad de Prusia



Si los polacos consiguen apoderarse y anexionarse la Galitzia ucraniana con su capital Leopolis, ese precedente sera usado por Alemania para recuperar Pomerania y Silesia a la primera oportunidad que tengan, los polacos son mas papistas que el papa y muy miopes.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Sin embargo, el suministro para este invierno no está, ni de lejos, garantizado. Los depósitos actuales solamente aseguran el *suministro de algo más de dos meses*.



España antes de entrar en la UE, tenia una capacidad de almacenaje de gas para tres meses, asi lo estudie y la Union Europea aconsejo a sus miembros tener esa capacidad y reservas, estan los medios diciendo que solo hay gas para dos meses, pero siguen importando y con las reservas se puede pasar el invierno centroeuropeo sin problemas, solo un invierno siberiano pondria en apuros a la union.

PD- Una pantomima, publicidad interesada, que viene el lobo y mientras un monton de especuladores haciendose de oro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> España antes de entrar en la UE, tenia una capacidad de almacenaje de gas para tres meses, asi lo estudie y la Union Europea aconsejo a sus miembros tener esa capacidad y reservas, estan los medios diciendo que solo hay gas para dos meses, pero siguen importando y con las reservas se puede pasar el invierno centroeuropeo sin problemas, solo un invierno siberiano pondria en apuros a la union.
> 
> PD- Una pantomima, publicidad interesada, que viene el lobo y mientras un monton de especuladores haciendose de oro.



Agira en Alemania todo el mundo Comprando estufas eléctricas..


----------



## vettonio (2 Sep 2022)

Desde otro ángulo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Curiosamente, no han actualizado el stock de gas en la UE a día de ayer...menudo olvido eh? 

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## bk001 (2 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *El Tribunal Supremo de EEUU confirma que el daño causado por las terapias génicas del ARNm del Covid es irreparable y que “las vacunas anticovid no son vacunas”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

De momento, noticia sin confirmar.

No aparece en la web de Kennedy Jr.










Children's Health Defense


Help Children’s Health Defense and RFK, Jr. end the epidemic of poor health plaguing our children.




childrenshealthdefense.org





( o es muy, muy reciente o falsa)


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Este hombre no tiene muchas luces....o se piensa que el resto del mundo no las tiene....o probablemente ambas. Ahora pueden exportar el 8% de las necesidades Italianas.....claro, no lo han hecho pero "podrían" cuando en otro artículo que hablan de exportar energía también habla de que esto permitiría a Ucrania importar energía de Europa cuando la necesite(les sobra tanta energía que Europa ha de enviarsela a ellos) Y por supuesto, para exporar energía, antes Europa ha de recuperarles la central y conectarla a su red eléctrica....ya no saben que decir sobre la central para que otros paises intervengan para recuperarla ya que ellos no pueden. Primero era el riesgo de explosión....por los propios ataques realizados por ellos....ahora es que ellos van a solucionar el problema de energía en Europa....que se ha generado por culpa de querer ayudar a Ucrania pese a que no pintabamos nada en esa guerra.


*Zelenski asegura que Ucrania está lista para aumentar exportación de energía*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este viernes que su país está listo para aumentar la exportación de energía hacia *Europa*, y que por eso es importante que la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia pueda operar de manera segura y permanecer conectada a la red eléctrica*

La declaración de *Zelenski *se produce horas *después de criticar anoche al presidente del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica* (*OIEA*) de la *ONU*, *Rafael Grossi*, por no pedir la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, tomada por *Rusia*, después de la visita que realizó la delegación del organismo para comprobar su estado. 

"Podemos ayudar a estabilizar el consumo de energía de los países vecinos y europeos y esto puede reducir la presión rusa sobre Europa. Incluso ahora, a pesar de la dificultad, podemos exportar energía equivalente al 8% de las necesidades italianas", ha añadido.


----------



## frangelico (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> España antes de entrar en la UE, tenia una capacidad de almacenaje de gas para tres meses, asi lo estudie y la Union Europea aconsejo a sus miembros tener esa capacidad y reservas, estan los medios diciendo que solo hay gas para dos meses, pero siguen importando y con las reservas se puede pasar el invierno centroeuropeo sin problemas, solo un invierno siberiano pondria en apuros a la union.
> 
> PD- Una pantomima, publicidad interesada, que viene el lobo y mientras un monton de especuladores haciendose de oro.



El problema es que al fallar Castor nos hemos quedado con alrededor de un mes de almacenamiento. Alemania sí que tiene para 3 meses promedio pero quizá en invierno se note el pico de consumo más que aquí, en España el consumo mensual no varía tanto y apenas hay un par de meses en que sube con fuerza. Y seguramente en 2022 estamos quemando más gas que nunca porque tenemos a tope la exportación eléctrica y la hidráulica está en horas bajas


----------



## kraker (2 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este hombre no tiene muchas luces....o se piensa que el resto del mundo no las tiene....o probablemente ambas. Ahora pueden exportar el 8% de las necesidades Italianas.....claro, no lo han hecho pero "podrían" cuando en otro artículo que hablan de exportar energía también habla de que esto permitiría a Ucrania importar energía de Europa cuando la necesite(les sobra tanta energía que Europa ha de enviarsela a ellos) Y por supuesto, para exporar energía, antes Europa ha de recuperarles la central y conectarla a su red eléctrica....ya no saben que decir sobre la central para que otros paises intervengan para recuperarla ya que ellos no pueden. Primero era el riesgo de explosión....por los propios ataques realizados por ellos....ahora es que ellos van a solucionar el problema de energía en Europa....que se ha generado por culpa de querer ayudar a Ucrania pese a que no pintabamos nada en esa guerra.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski asegura que Ucrania está lista para aumentar exportación de energía*
> ...



Lo mismo le han pedido gas por armas


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Lo intentaron, pero era tan absurdo, que 24 horas más tarde y tras el aviso de Rusia de que no vendería gas a quien quiese limitar su precio (comprar los productos de otros paises al precio que a ti te vaya bien sin que ellos pudiesen opinar al respecto, que podía salir mal) se han echado atrás. Que perdidos están...un día quieren limitar precios...al siguiente ven que es absurdo....otro día te salen con nacionalizar las eléctricas, al siguiente no lo ven viable.....
Pagar a aquellas empresas que dejen de consumir energía....es decir de producir. Si, parece sensato.....y esa producción que dejas de tener (y si producen menos a ver como mantienen a los asalariados) la compras a China...bueno, a China no, que es el enemigo de EEUU. Mejor a EEUU a un coste mucho mayor, como el gas.


*La Comisión Europea descarta poner un tope al precio del gas para abaratar la electricidad y apuesta por limitar el precio pero de las energías renovables. *

*Reducción de demanda obligatoria*

La otra gran medida que quiere elevar la Comisión a la reunión de los ministros de Energía es reproducir lo que se ha hecho con el gas en materia de ahorro energético pero con la electricidad.

Bruselas propone hacerlo a a través de algún tipo de mecanismo de interrumpibilidad, *que se pague a aquella empresa, industria que deje de consumir*.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Desde otro ángulo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176908



Que tufillo más raro tiene esto. ¿Tienes la capacidad para acercarte tanto, disparar y luego el arma no funciona? ¿Casualmente cuando Cristina enfrenta un proceso que la puede llevar a la cárcel quieres convertirla en mártir? El relato: ¡¡¡Me quieren matar por lo que represento para mi pueblo!!! El pueblo se lanza a la calle....
Oye, que igual era un loco. Veremos como termina el loco.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

El analfabeto sigue soltando estupideces:
Stalin 'planned to send a million troops to stop Hitler if Britain and France agreed pact'


----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

Si antes lo digo...  Ya no es tufillo. Ahora es tufón apestoso.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Por la boca muere el woke
"a ver..........¿tu sabes leer?
Eran repúblicas que ya exisitian antes de la URSS, una vez desaparecida la URSS (demasiado duró y mas de *60.000.000 asesinados* incluidos 10.000.000 en UCRANIA y de hambre....vuelven a ser libres 
pensaba que eras mas sincero y honrado intelectualmente"


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

Pingüino gilipollenko y demás patulea brindo por la conquista de Jersón y el éxito de la ofensiva steinerenko de cositas chulas traigo cositas chulas vendo


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

Los regimenes capitalistas tienen las ejecuciones SUBCONTRATADAS. 

no tienen gulags...... Tienen abu graib... Guantanamo.... . Apartheids.... Gaza.... tinduf....


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Te lo traduzco para que veas fechas por tí mismo, veo que no sabes cirílico
> 
> En los últimos días, fragmentos de este video han sido forzados nuevamente. Para los que no saben, les recuerdo. Estos son fragmentos de la derrota de la columna del batallón punitivo "Aidar" el 5 de septiembre de 2014 por los combatientes del DSHRG "Rusich" (entonces actuaban como parte del RRT "Batman"). Varias unidades de equipo y más de 30 soldados y oficiales enemigos fueron destruidos. El video completo del episodio de combate dura poco más de 32 minutos y se puede encontrar si lo desea. Hay tanto una versión censurada como una versión sin censura con todo tipo de cerebros de hojalata en el pavimento. En un momento, Cassad.TV publicó códigos fuente recibidos directamente de Batman RRT.
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



ya lo edite ayer y dije que era de hace seis años y del batallon aidar. Un saludo.


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pingüino gilipollenko y demás patulea brindo por la conquista de Jersón y el éxito de la ofensiva steinerenko de cositas chulas traigo cositas chulas vendo



Los Ricardo Marquina, Xavier Colás, Javi Cuesta, Juanjo Prego... están muy calladitos, no dicen nada de la cuelma que han metido a los ucranianos en Jerson y el Bahía Cochinos 2.0. en la central. Prueba de que es cierto, de lo contrario estarían dando la turra con ello.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

UUnUna


arriondas dijo:


> Los Ricardo Marquina, Xavier Colás, Javi Cuesta, Juanjo Prego... están muy calladitos, no dicen nada de la cuelma que han metido a los ucranianos en Jerson y el Bahía Cochinos 2.0. en la central. Prueba de que es cierto, de lo contrario estarían dando la turra con ello.



autentica vergüenza que los deja con el culo al aire. 

No se a donde vamos en occidente. De todas formas, tampoco he visto demasido documebto grafico sobre el ataque ukraniano. Solo el "barge"... Y poco mas. Alguien ha visto algo mas? 

Cuatro helicopteros y poco mas


----------



## vil. (2 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y además las cantidades que se refinancian cada año es que son brutales, para el año que viene el coste en intereses ya crecerá en 7000 millones
> 
> La subida de tipos nos puede costar hasta 7.000 millones al año: ¿de dónde recortará el Gobierno?
> 
> Y teniendo en cuenta que nos van a pedir poner en orden nuestras cuentas estamos jodidos. La gracieta COVID y el endeudarse durante tres años por encima del 10 % año pues es lo que tiene que luego no hay quien ponga la casa en orden ... España tiene dos escenarios, depresión y gran depresión. Grazie Antonio Hijo de la Gran Puta ... Has arruinado a varias generaciones. Endeudarse y endeudarse como si los tipos de interes fuesen a estar a cero para siempre, se le nota que era doctor en economía cum fraude.



Esto en gran medida es incorrecto.

Desde que asumimos el euro hemos remado para Alemania, con ciertas ventajas para según quíen, pero remamos para ellos y lo peor es que la mayoría culpa a nuestro gobierno de un desfase que provoca en realidad Alemania y el BCE que no deja de ser más que una sucursal del Banco central alemán...

Fíjate, con una inflación por encima del 10% España se financia al 4% y...y... y España para calquier inversor acaba siendo un CHOLLO, vas al BCE pides una cantidad, te vienes a España la inviertes y al cabo de un año, sin haber hecho nada te llevas un 6% de intereses... este tipo de situaciones las venimos viviendo desde que entramos en el euro y es lo que ha permititdo en realidad una financiación oculta de los grandes fondos alemanes y de una salida muy cabrona para su BABY BOOM... podríamos continuar esencialmente por aquí... pero sería largo y sería más adecuado en hilo propio...

Que le pasa al estado español o al ahorrador, que en realidad tienen la misma problemática... pues algo muy sencillo que corren detrás de una liebre y son tortugas...

Si tú eres ahorrador y metes tu capital en cuenta corriente la retribución es CERO, ahora lo inyectas en comprar un coche de segunda mano con más de 15 años y tienes un reintegro del 5% como mínimo, sólo a través de la inflación... a qué lleva eso, pues a generar una inflación añadida a la estructural, si a eso le sumas fondos externos provenientes de otros países tienes el desmadre de la economía española.... qué tienes en realidad PUES un sobrecalentamiento económico ABSURDO... qué le pasa al estado, pues tres cuartos de lo mismo pero a peor, pues aún cuando fuese estricto en el intento de cuadrar cuentas iría siempre corriendo detrás de la liebre, tú ajustas los presupuestos, pero estos se vienen abajo ya por ese sobrecalentamiento, ya porque los impuestos no corresponden a la situación real de la MONEDA española, que siendo la europea, aquí desvirtúa totalmente la realidad... al final tienes que aumentar una y otra vez los impuestos indirectos para conseguir atrapar a la liebre, pero corres demasiado lento, por mucho que quieras correr...

Has visto los precios de los coches de más de 10 años????.... hay que entenderlo...

Seguimos con el mismo TIMO de la burbuja...

Con una inflación que está en órdenes del 10% o más en España, lo tipos deberían ser no menos de ese 10% o acabamos generando un desfase en el ahorro y a nivel inversor convertimos nuestra economía en un VENTILADOR de capital sobre todo para el exterior...

Simplificando mucho y para que se pueda entender fácil:

- Imaginemos que te obligan a prestar a un tipo 1 millón de euros al 2%; la inflación es del 4% y tú sólo tienes en realidad 0,5 millones, lo que te obliga a pedir el resto y te lo ponen al 4%. Al final ese préstamo supone en realidad para tí un coste que tendrás que generar para poder satisfacer... lo más trágico que todo aquello que no generes lo vas a tener que pedir, acabando en un círculo vicioso que conforme aumenta se vuelve imposible de satisfacer... más o menos esto es la economía española. Dónde está realmente el problema de base del asunto, en que no trabajas lo suficente, en que tu trabajo no puede generar lo suficiente, en que tengas que ganar en productitvidad en tu trabajo, en que despilfarras demasiado, en que no trabajas los domingos, en que no pagas autovías... NO. El problema es ese préstamo que te han obligando a asumir a un coste INACEPTABLE.

Cual sería la solución con el euro, pues algo bien sencillo, la FAMOSA ARMONIZACIÓN FISCAL... o lo que viene a ser lo adecuado, que el sobrecoste del préstamo que te han obligado a hacer se haga de manera mancomunada y no sólo te afecte a ti, o dicho de un modo más correcto que el préstamo lo hagamos todos los pertennecientes a la zona euro y el sobrecoste lo compartamos entre todos… si eres perspicaz te preguntarías a dónde en realidad va a parar eso que tú pagas de más y ahí empezarías a decir que no, que tú no vas a pagar ni media, ni la cuarta de ese sobrecoste, pues en realidad ese sobrecoste va a parar a los GRANDES FONDOS INVERSORES, especialmente los gestores de FONDOS DE PENSIONES ALEMANES y su generación Baby-Boom… y claro ahí entraríamos a ver EXACTAMENTE lo que valen o para qué sirven en realidad esos FONDOS DE PENSIONES, pues para algo muy simple:

- GENERAR UN TIMO PONZI, que para que no reviente y siga la fiesta acaba precisando tóntos útiles que lo paguen, NO SEA QUE SE DESCUBRA EL ASUNTO...

Vamos lo que muy bien traído estuvo a punto de provocar una casi guerra civil en Grecia y hubiese puesto de rodillas a Alemania:

VAROUFAKIS...


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Que tufillo más raro tiene esto. ¿Tienes la capacidad para acercarte tanto, disparar y luego el arma no funciona? ¿Casualmente cuando Cristina enfrenta un proceso que la puede llevar a la cárcel quieres convertirla en mártir? El relato: ¡¡¡Me quieren matar por lo que represento para mi pueblo!!! El pueblo se lanza a la calle....
> Oye, que igual era un loco. Veremos como termina el loco.



La pistola no estaria en muy buenas condiciones, en la prensa han dicho que solo llevaba 5 cartuchos, un arma semiautomatica por antigua que sea almacena de 7 a 8 cartuchos, llevar el cargador con menos "balas" de su capacidad no se debe a que sea un magnicida pobre, se debe a que el arma daba problemas de alimentacion con el cargador lleno.


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

Porque aznar.... El rey.. . . Abascal.... Barberá.. . .gonzalez....el gal. ...gladio......la cia....Trillo.... Galindo... . . Estos hicieron una españa cojonuda.....


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Cada vez que los mass mierda traen a un experto independiente, la mentira oficial se cae como mierda seca, Hoy la sucuba de Gangena 3 ha preguntado a un técnico sobre la negativa de Francia a contruir el gaseoducto con España, el caballero les ha dado una hostia con la mano abierta:
"El midcat puede transportar como mucho 7 bcm, Alemania necesita 55 bcm, es una cantidad ridícula"


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Los del Pis, erre que erre:


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Al cubo de la basura HDLGP
Aburres hasta a las ovejas


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

¡Pasalas tú, imbecil! nadie ha preguntado a los ciudadanos europeos si querian ir a la guerra, ha sido una imposición dictatorial de los pederastas de la Comisión Uropeda.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

¿Acaso no va la UE repartiendo carnets de democracia? ¿donde está la democracia cuando se mete a la gente en una guerra a la fuerza?


----------



## brus (2 Sep 2022)

Desaparece el cm rejon, entra cozumel


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Claro lumbreras, pero los metaleros solo pueden descargar gas en España, que es la única que tiene regasificacoras, pero...no tiene gaseoductos para enviar ese gas a Europa, asi que todos esos metaleros no sirven en realidad para NADA.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Así funcionan las mentiras de los medios de comunicación españoles.
> He leído en El Mundo la noticia sobre los inspectores de la Central Nuclear.
> 
> Sara Polo, que debe ser la chupapollas oficial del periódico, transcribe las palabras del inspector de esta manera:
> ...



Horas después, lo que os he enseñado, ha desaparecido.
Cuatro horas después Sara, o quien controle a Sara, ha puesto esto:




Curioso eh?...no me digáis que no...
Alguien les ha dado un toque. Puede haber sido la embajada rusa, porque me consta, que están al tanto de cada mierda que salta en los medios españoles.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

brus dijo:


> Desaparece el cm rejon, entra cozumel



Joder,que impacientes...aqui haciendo sitio en la playa a la hamaca y en un segundo ya estoy.....


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Ahi vá el primero:


----------



## Octubrista (2 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ...
> *La Comisión Europea descarta poner un tope al precio del gas para abaratar la electricidad y apuesta por limitar el precio pero de las energías renovables. *
> 
> *Reducción de demanda obligatoria*
> ...



Pues dentro de 5 a 8 años, los de las renovables ganarán en los tribunales que les cambien las condiciones, como ya sucedió en España.

Pagará, pagaremos, los contribuyentes las indemnizaciones.

Habrá juristas como los alemanes, que ya advertirán de esto.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

Vamos que se puede, con Von Der Leyen nada nos falta¡¡¡ Putin jodete... 

*La presidenta de la CE Úrsula Von Der Leyen: La UE ha alcanzado el 80% del llenado de los depósitos de gas antes de lo previsto.*
12:42 || 02/09/2022


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Lo que más me divierte de los chalados putinianos es la fábula en la que viven, donde efectivamente Rusia le puede plantar a la OTAN .

Están atascados contra un país que nutre su ejército con tanques obsoletos, sin apenas aviación... Y van a perder la guerra en menos de 3 años... Imaginad contra un ejército en condiciones.

Tanques rusos --> basura

Artillería rusa --> obsoleta e imprecisa

AA rusos --> una vergüenza

Todavía me acuerdo del Moskva, ese navío con un triple sistema de defensa impenetrable. Por el fondo del mar Negro anda


----------



## Charidemo (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Horas después, lo que os he enseñado, ha desaparecido.
> Cuatro horas después Sara, o quien controle a Sara, ha puesto esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176988
> ...



Es parte de las obligaciones de una embajada. No espero menos de la embajada española en Marruecos.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

El mismo Putin dijo que Rusia era inferior a la OTAN.

Después de todas las atrocidades que han hecho en Ucrania, el ridículo del ejército ruso, que solo apoyaran la invasión Eritrea, Corea del Norte, Siria, Rusia y su amigo, de demostrar que la propaganda rusa no para de mentir, pues es puro autoconsumo, porque nadie con 2 dedos de frente se va a creer esas falacias que suelta la propaganda rusa.


----------



## pgas (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Claro* lumbreras, pero los metaleros solo pueden descargar gas en España, que es la única que tiene regasificacoras, pero...no tiene gaseoductos para enviar ese gas a Europa, asi que todos esos metaleros no sirven en realidad para NADA.




como que claro?



*****

el mejor sitio para las sicofantas del imperio y los tres o cuatro tontolabas indocumentados que les dan bola, es el cubo de la basura aka IGNORE


----------



## Gotthard (2 Sep 2022)

No es por na, pero el numero total de metaneros matriculados no pasa de 600, en operacion no llegan a 400, y de la clase de alta capacidad del que tu muestras no son ni el 10% de los que operan.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Todavía se les revolucionan los chechenos


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Resumiendo, unos dos años de guerra más en Ucrania, y luego los rusos esperan que la OTAN active otro estado proxy para proseguir el conflicto…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que la ventana de superioridad militar asegurada de Rusia es de 2021-2024
(la cuestión hipersónica), y de ahí el 'ultimatum' y la 'operación especial'. supongo que para esa
fecha hayan cambiado ciertas circunstancias geopolíticas que haya desecho esas previsiones.
Supongo...


----------



## niraj (2 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Tremenda encuesta
> 
> _*El 77 por ciento de los alemanes cree que Occidente debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de Ucrania*. Esto surge de una encuesta realizada por el instituto de investigación de opinión Forsa para el "barómetro de tendencias" RTL/ntv. *El 17 por ciento pensaba que Occidente no debería hacer eso ahora*"_




Un 77% de los alemanes piensan que en un conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, la paz tienen que negociarla con... "occidente" 

Sería interesante saber cual fue el porcentaje de alemanes que opinaron que *es la propia Ucrania y no "occidente" quien debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de acuerdo a sus intereses*, aunque esa opción no creo que ni se la planteasen los encuestadores ni los encuestados.

Mentalidad "occidental"


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (2 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No es por na, pero el numero total de metaneros matriculados no pasa de 600, en operacion no llegan a 400, y de la clase de alta capacidad del que tu muestras no son ni el 10% de los que operan.



y de tripulaciones ( nivel Bridge y Engine con las titulaciones necesarias para LNG) como andan?
filipinos para la maniobra y cocina hay de sobra.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

Han llegado ya los ukras a Vladivostok?


----------



## ordago (2 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sólo les falta comerse su cadáver



El nabo si se lo habrán comido


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Han llegado ya los ukras a Vladivostok?



Estan esperando a que los rusos tomen Kiev.......


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY.......



Después de lo que dijo Arestovich, ¿todavía subís eso?


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

No crees que los Orcos, si de verdad han destruido algún HIMARS, hubieran publicitado esas imágenes del HIMARS destruido a bombo y platillo?
Ni han olido donde estan. Lo único que han olido es el misil acercarse a sus asquerosas cabezas¡¡


----------



## vil. (2 Sep 2022)

[QUOTE="pemebe, 
*Putin ha conseguido una sorprendente victoria que podría destruir el mundo libre*
La guerra energética del Kremlin empuja a Europa y al Reino Unido hacia el colapso económico y el socialismo

Allister Heath 31 de agosto de 2022 - 21:30

Putin ha recortado el suministro de gas a Europa, haciendo subir los precios de la energía y aumentando el riesgo de apagones y racionamiento este invierno

Gran Bretaña corre ahora el grave peligro de caer en la trampa de Vladimir Putin. Su guerra económica kamikaze contra Occidente acabará con su repugnante camarilla de criminales de guerra, pero mientras tanto está empezando a infligir un daño inmenso y permanente al modo de vida occidental, para gran deleite de los hombres duros siloviki de Moscú.


Rusia simplemente ha sufrido diferentes sanciones y por lo que se ha visto estas fueron hechas, independientemente de que fuesen justas o injustas, con el CULO. De hecho se le otorgan bastante más capacidades de las que incluso ellos pensaron tenían, dudo que los rusos ni en sueños hubiesen pensado que estaban en una posición tan dominante, ni PUTIN tampoco...



Nos arriesgamos a acabar con una pobreza calamitosa, desobediencia civil, un nuevo gobierno socialista para el año que viene, una ruptura del Reino Unido, nacionalizaciones, políticas de precios e ingresos, impuestos punitivos sobre la riqueza y, finalmente, un completo colapso económico y financiero y el rescate del FMI. La situación en la UE es, en todo caso, peor.


Si te metes en una guerra con una enorme escasez de recursos, la financias y pretendes ganarla de algún modo sólo te queda una economía de guerra y muy EFICIENTE, la propia URSS en su tiempo demostró lo eficaz que resulta, PERO CUIDADO, ellos de recursos suelen estar siempre más que excedentarios y a mayores su población no tiene un nivel de vida de ensueño..



Esto no es un llamamiento al pacifismo, a mirar hacia otro lado cuando Ucrania está siendo invadida ilegalmente por un régimen salvaje. Gran Bretaña tenía -y sigue teniendo- razón moral al respaldar a Ucrania de forma cuidadosamente calibrada. Por el contrario, se trata de un alegato a favor de una contraofensiva económica, para que Liz Truss, la próxima primera ministra, se enfrente de frente a la guerra económica y energética de Putin.


Las razones morales es mera interpretación, ahí cada cual… en guerra no sirven para mucho, es un juego de poder y hay quíen tiene CAPACIDAD y quíen tiene que tragar, pongamos España-Gibraltar-Inglaterra, es lo que hay...


ntervención masiva e inmediata es inevitable, pero debe ser diseñada para evitar acelerar el cambio de Gran Bretaña hacia la demagogia, el asistencialismo y la planificación central socialista, todos los pasos por el "camino a la servidumbre" de Hayek que las élites izquierdistas y verdes están deseando que tomemos. Una respuesta equivocada -porque se hace demasiado poco o porque se eligen las soluciones equivocadas- no haría más que avanzar el plan maestro de Putin para paralizar a Occidente.

La energía barata y abundante es esencial para nuestras sociedades consumistas. No podemos hacernos ilusiones sobre la magnitud de la catástrofe en desarrollo. Los costes de la energía y del combustible de los vehículos en los hogares pasarán del 4,5% del gasto doméstico a principios de 2021 a cerca del 13,4% en abril del año que viene, mucho más alto que en cualquier otro momento de los últimos 50 años, incluida la década de 1970, según Carbon Brief. Los hogares podrían tener que hacer frente a un aumento de los costes energéticos de 167.000 millones de libras, es decir, el 7% del PIB, lo que elevaría el gasto total a 231.000 millones de libras, más que el gasto público en sanidad, y eso antes de tener en cuenta el impacto en las empresas. El aumento para los consumidores por sí solo es mayor que los presupuestos combinados de defensa y educación.


Bueno, algunos recordamos en este punto los chillidos de seres que se dedicaban no hace tantos años a llamar al VAGO TRABAJADOR EUROPEO Y OCCIDENTAL, VIVIDOR y sin ambages… y claro uno se pregunta ¿energía abundante y barata cuando ahora hay casi 1500 millones más de consumidores que esperan vivir como nosotros????, mucha energía es la que se precisa para tanto y ahora además tenemos que proveer a visitantes de nuestras naciones, que vienen con una mano delante y otra detrás… soñadores despiertos y a estos señores les permitimos escribir esta mierda-artíclos y convertirse en referentes , no viene nada bueno si el soñador va a seguir al mando...



*Esto equivale a un shock como el de la Depresión. *Los aumentos salariales protegerán a algunos trabajadores a expensas de los inversores, pero -hasta que los precios de la energía vuelvan a bajar- nuestro nivel de vida nacional se desplomará masivamente. La nación está enviando decenas de miles de millones más al extranjero para pagar las importaciones de energía.


El inversor se lleva comiendo los dividendos que deberían corresponder al trabajador desde hace como unos 40 años, con MARGARITA como referente, qué se podría esperar… el trabajador, de hecho está en el límite y por tanto la falta de CAPACIDAD de ahorro que hoy le permitiría afrontar el desajuste inflacionario, NO EXISTE…



El Estado puede pedir prestado para amortiguar el golpe, reduciendo el consumo futuro para apuntalar el nivel de vida actual, pero nuestro empobrecimiento no puede desaparecer por arte de magia. Después de años de QE, existe un peligro real de que el exceso de préstamos provoque una inflación aún mayor, un aumento de los tipos de interés, embargos masivos y una crisis bancaria, por lo que es imperativo ser precavido.

Poco podía hacer Occidente más que depender de las naciones hostiles de la Opec en la década de 1970, la última vez que una guerra energética estuvo a punto de destruirnos; pero fue un error imperdonable que Europa se volviera tan dependiente de los suministros rusos, y que fracasara tan estrepitosamente en aumentar la producción energética nacional. Los franceses incluso permitieron que sus plantas nucleares se rompieran.

Putin golpeó en el momento justo: la zombificada economía occidental estaba de capa caída. Covid fue un desastre de falta de preparación y errores, aumentando las deudas nacionales y la inflación y afianzando una cultura de la dependencia. Pero el movimiento más canallesco del tirano ruso fue comprender lo suicida que se había vuelto nuestra política energética. Un brebaje tóxico de ideología net zero, una profunda hipocresía sobre la descarbonización sin hacer el esfuerzo nuclear, el nimbyismo endémico, el cortoplacismo y la incompetencia estatal habían debilitado radicalmente a Occidente.



Sueños, más sueños y seguimos soñando que es obviamente la única manera de que se ajusten las verdades a las IDEOLOGÍAS… que no, que no hay más energía de la que hay y no tenemos más formas de generarla de las que tenemos… la situación ahí es simple o consumes menos o haces que haya menos consumidores o el consumo se ajusta por ambos lados… también puedes aumentar la oferta, pero hay un factor a tener en consideración LA ENERGIA a día de hoy y en su mayoría no existe con tendencia a INFINITO, sino con tendencia a CERO y las renovables que sí tendrían esa tendencia precisan mejores escenarios, ya un vector barato que pueda competir con el gas, ya una posición de dominio a través de su gestión que permita una baja dependencia del gas como energía de respaldo… pero eso supone, tiempo, planificación sensata, esfuerzo y SECTOR PUBLICO, dado que con estas condiciones el sector privado sufriría tremendas pérdidas que no podría afrontar...ponle la ideología que desees, pero es lo que hay...







Hay cuatro grandes opciones de emergencia. La primera es la ayuda selectiva: cualquier persona con menos de ciertos ingresos recibe dinero en efectivo del Estado, pagado mediante préstamos. Sin embargo, algunos casos necesitados se perderían, y ¿podrá el sistema de prestaciones hacer frente a ello? La segunda es congelar los precios de la energía para todos, con el Estado subvencionando la adquisición de gas: esto parece "gratis", mientras que en realidad aumenta masivamente la deuda nacional, como en Francia. La tercera es recortar drásticamente los impuestos, algo que la izquierda siempre rechaza por ser "no selectivo" o "regresivo". La cuarta es ayudar a algunas o a todas las empresas.

Siempre que sea posible, Truss debe recortar los impuestos; siempre que sea posible, debe dirigir la ayuda a las familias y empresas que la necesiten y evitar rescatar a los más acomodados; si tiene que limitar los precios, dado el colapso total del sistema, necesita una estrategia de salida; y tiene que lanzar el mayor y más urgente programa de infraestructuras energéticas de la historia, al tiempo que suspende tantas normas ecológicas como sea posible. Tiene que trabajar visiblemente con las empresas, mostrando a los votantes que están realizando grandes inversiones en condiciones de guerra, reduciendo la presión de los impuestos confiscatorios.

Además de la deuda adicional, todas estas opciones tienen sus inconvenientes. Las cuatro están siendo utilizadas como armas por la izquierda para cambiar la política permanentemente en su dirección. Para muchos activistas, se trata de una crisis útil. Reclaman impuestos sobre el patrimonio y recargos en el impuesto sobre la renta: afirman que esto sería "justo" si los "ricos" se beneficiaran de limosnas no dirigidas o de topes de precios. Exigen "tarifas sociales", en las que los ricos o los mayores usuarios paguen recargos agobiantes.

Pero una vez que se imponen esos impuestos, nunca desaparecen. En Francia, la izquierda pide que se prohíban las piscinas privadas, los aviones privados e incluso las viviendas unifamiliares: austeridad verde permanente. Los alemanes están reduciendo el coste del transporte público, supuestamente para ahorrar energía, pero en realidad para socavar el coche privado. En Gran Bretaña, hay un gran apoyo a las nacionalizaciones, aunque no aumenten el suministro de energía ni reduzcan su coste. Los topes de precios, generalizados gracias a Theresa May, son ahora la norma: cada vez más salarios y precios son fijados por funcionarios. ¿Serán los supermercados los siguientes?


Más sueños… si estás en una guerra y tienes que racionar dado el nivel de recursos de que dispones, pues no te queda otra que actuar de modo selectivo y a partir de parámetros concretos, es decir entras TE GUSTE O NO en una economía de guerra, que por definición es la planificación en el extremo máximo y reza para que sea eficiente y suficiente… el coche individual no es algo asumible en ese escenario, por poner un caso y lo de las piscinas es para traca…





La lógica sal de la guerra y reajusta el sistema de la manera más eficaz para afrontar la que se te viene encima, dado que has SACADO AL OSO de la cueva, o dicho de otro modo PLANIFICA por si el OSO decide que va a volver a rugir…





O bien sigue con más de lo mismo y NO MIRES AL OSO, que te quiten lo bailado en su momento y lo que es más interesante, lo mismo el oso no le importa tus fiestas… y que cohones si llevamos así más de 40 años, pues porque no vamos a poder llegar a los 42 y después… después ya nos propondremos lo que haya de ser después...



Una paradoja del revanchismo neosoviético de Putin es que está reforzando la posición de Estados Unidos como líder de Occidente. Estados Unidos ha salido mejor parado de Covid. Sus tipos de interés han subido más rápido, reforzando el dólar. Su sistema de salud no ha caído como el NHS. Pero es su política energética - "Frack, baby, frack", como defendían los republicanos a principios de la década de 2000- la que ha sido el verdadero triunfo. Tyler Cowen, el polímata de la Universidad George Mason, afirma en un artículo de Bloomberg que "2022 puede ser recordado como el año en que el nivel de vida de Estados Unidos se alejó realmente del de Europa Occidental".


Es lo que yo siempre digo el Tio Sam sale reforzado de este asunto, pero… EE.UU. Y sus ciudadanos cada vez que el Tio Sam se refuerza se vuelven más débiles… lo mismo es que el Tio Sam y EE.UU. No tienen los mismos intereses y rendimientos… porqué será que EE.UU. En un momento dado voto aquello de _“EE.UU. Primero y hagamos un muro”…_ lo mismo resulta que al ciudadano estadounidense tanto éxito lo tiene ya hasta las pelotas y quizás lo que le interesa es más trabajo y mejores sueldos a la par que más prestaciones y con mejor calidad...



¿Por qué, oh, por qué, Gran Bretaña y Europa permitieron convertirse en rehenes de Putin?

Está es fácil de responder… pues se permitió porque hicimos lo que hicimos para vivir como vivimos y estamos donde estamos porque al hacerlo aquí llegamos, SUEÑO A SUEÑO, golpe a golpe… bailamos, lo pasamos bien y PUTIN nos miraba… hoy somos rehenes… éramos soñadores y despertamos… es lo que suele pasar...



En n mundo dónde el sentido común ha sido proscrito pues se puede escribir estas cosas... ha colado todo el LIBEGALISMO así que.... que le den al sentido común y disertemos sobre imposibles en un mundo de animalillos y dibujos animados...[/QUOTE]


----------



## niraj (2 Sep 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me






[Forwarded from IA "Stekloma"]

*versión ucraniana de los eventos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhia:

* Las tropas rusas bombardean la ZNPP, en la que se encuentran las tropas rusas, para provocar una catástrofe nuclear y echar la culpa a Kiev.
* Las tropas rusas en la ZNPP, sentadas bajo los bombardeos de las tropas rusas, solicitan una visita de la delegación del OIEA para evitar una catástrofe nuclear y echar la culpa a Kiev.
• El día de la llegada de la delegación del OIEA, las tropas rusas, sin detener el bombardeo de la ZNPP, simulan el desembarco de tropas ucranianas cerca de Energodar para matar a las tropas rusas que controlan la ZNPP , a la delegación del OIEA, provocar una catástrofe nuclear y echar la culpa a Kiev.
* El aterrizaje fracasa, las tropas rusas en el ZNPP destruyen a las tropas rusas disfrazadas en el área de aterrizaje para permitir que la delegación del OIEA evite un desastre nuclear y echar la culpa a Kiev.

En general, la versión de trabajo, parece más o menos plausible. Seguimos observando.*


----------



## pgas (2 Sep 2022)

el próximo invierno y los cuatro siguientes, no ves que sobran metaneros?




_Según Rystad Energy, se han pedido 257 buques cisterna de GNL en todo el mundo. Según los expertos, Corea del Sur, el mayor fabricante mundial de buques cisterna de GNL, simplemente no tiene capacidad libre para cumplir con nuevos pedidos hasta 2027. El costo de producir uno de esos petroleros también ha aumentado debido al aumento de la demanda. El aumento de los precios del acero y la capacidad limitada de los astilleros contribuyeron a este resultado, dijo Rystad. El precio de un buque nuevo se acerca a los 240 millones de dólares, mientras que un año antes era de 190 millones de
dólares. _


a pastar, cucaracha!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Sep 2022)

Ya sé que ya se ha puesto, pero igualmente es necesario ponerla cada X tiempo:


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Un 77% de los alemanes piensan que en un conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, la paz tienen que negociarla con... "occidente"
> 
> Sería interesante saber cual fue el porcentaje de alemanes que opinaron que *es la propia Ucrania y no "occidente" quien debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de acuerdo a sus intereses*, aunque esa opción no creo que ni se la planteasen los encuestadores ni los encuestados.
> 
> Mentalidad "occidental"



No se trata en absoluto de mentalidad occidental, es sentido común. Se puede vender de cara a la galería que es una guerra Ucrania contra Rusia (como intentaban de vender de cara a la galería la heroicidad de luchar "solos" contra el segundo ejército más poderos del mundo).....pero cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que no es así.

¿Quien está poniendo sanciones a Rusia incluso congelando activos para después quedarselos? ¿Quien está dejando de comprar sus productos y materias primas para intentar arruinar su economía? ¿Quien obliga a que las empresas abandonen Rusia? ¿Quien envia una cantidad ingente de millones que les permiten contratar mercenarios? ¿Quien pone los satélites y los sistemas de información? ¿Quien proporciona las armas que les están permitiendo no ser arrasados?

*Cuando en todas estas preguntas la respuesta nunca es Ucrania*, es evidente que Ucrania pinta poco en la decisión de continuar la guerra (Y faltaría ver si Zelenski en los ataques de cierta envergadura tiene voz y voto o si los dicta algún otro país como EEUU o amenazan con cerrar el grifo si no acata órdenes de los que si saben de esas cosas) porque si mañana le cierran el grifo los paises que están haciendo posible que aguante, Ucrania a los cuatro días no es que decida abandonar la guerra, es que pierden su territorio por completo. Y Zelenski continua en su empeño no solo de recuperar lo perdido, si no de recuperar Crimea, porque EEUU y la UE le ha dicho que le van a ayudar con todo. Mañana estos paises deciden que su economía está sufriendo demasiado para continuar enviando cantidades ingentes de millones y de armas y al mes siguiente Ucrania no es que tenga que negociar nada, es que se encuentra sin territorios con los que negociar. Por tanto es evidente que Ucrania pinta lo que le dejen pintar los paises que ponen el dinero y las armas.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

La empresa china Weichai Power ha suspendido el suministro de motores de gas para camiones KamAZ de fabricación rusa.

El gobierno chino advirtió a sus empresas que trabajar con empresas rusas podría dar lugar a sanciones de Occidente. Así que 7 meses después de la invasión del ejército ruso en Ucrania, la empresa china Weichai Power ya no suministrará motores de gas para camiones rusos KamAZ.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Han llegado ya los ukras a Vladivostok?



Se han venido arriba y una vez tomaddo Vladivostok, han tirao para abajo y van camino de Beijing.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Sep 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Un 77% de los alemanes piensan que en un conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, la paz tienen que negociarla con... "occidente"
> 
> Sería interesante saber cual fue el porcentaje de alemanes que opinaron que *es la propia Ucrania y no "occidente" quien debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de acuerdo a sus intereses*, aunque esa opción no creo que ni se la planteasen los encuestadores ni los encuestados.
> 
> Mentalidad "occidental"






Lo que quieren según la encuesta ese 77% de alemanes es algo que se sale del status quo, porque implicaría, al contrario que entre diciembre y febrero, que Europa tenga voz en la Política de Seguridad Europea, cosa que como recordaremos le correspondía en exclusiva a Blinken y el país que representa (que ni siquiera está en este puto continente).

Interesante invierno vamos a tener…


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Y más y más peticiones, será por dinero.....parece que piensan que la UE entrando en crisis económica sin embargo tiene dinero de sobra para costearles todas las armas que necesiten y más (y que luego tendrían que comprar de nuevo)

*MÁS ARMAS *| El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denis Shmigal, ha insistido una vez más a las autoridades alemanas que les proporcionen *más armas y carros de combate modernos* para hacer frente a las tropas rusas, antes de su llegada a Berlín este fin de semana. "Necesitamos un cambio en la filosofía detrás de las entregas de armas. Con eso quiero decir que también se deben entregar tanques modernos", ha reclamado Shmigal a la agencia DPA antes de su visita a Berlín este fin de semana.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Y aún no ha comenzado el invierno. Esto es lo que obtienes cuando priorizas el beneficio de EEUU que las necesidades de tus ciudadanos.

*La CEOE urge al Gobierno a buscar soluciones a la escalada de los precios energéticos* que *están consiguiendo paralizar ya muchas plantas del sector industrial* (electrointensivas o de cogeneración, entre otras) y a los problemas que persisten en las cadenas de suministro de materias primas por el contexto internacional.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

No se si está puesto, dicen en la radio que hace dos días las fuerzas armadas de Taiwán derribaron un dron militar de la China Continental.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

EEUU/OTAN hicieron sus cálculos de provocación pensando en que Rusia embestiría con todo.
Rusia, obviamente, no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados, así que la sorpresa fue la 'Operación
Militar especial' y no una guerra total que habría durado un mes, aunque con unas consecuencias 
imprevisibles.

La siguiente sorpresa es que los rusos van despacio porque se proponen borrar a Ucrania.
Simplemente no habrá perdedor de la guerra, porque el perdedor habrá dejado de existir. 
La desmilitarización y la desnazificación es en realidad borrar a Ucrania. No será una opción.
No es posible reeducar a las decenas de millones de ucranianos con el cerebro hecho puré.
Ucrania será un pequeño párrafo en la historia.

Por tanto, la OME y la derrota de los ucronazis viene en el mismo paquete. 
Apostaron todo a lo imposible y están perdiendo todo. Na'mas...


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

Pingüi minuto y resultado de la chupimegaguay ofensiva?


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pingüi minuto y resultado de la chupimegaguay ofensiva?




Nueve depósitos de municiones y dos puestos de mando rusos han sido destruidos durante el último día. ...toma chusquero


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Sep 2022)

Parece y digo parece que Nikolaev va a ser asediada pronto.


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pingüi minuto y resultado de la chupimegaguay ofensiva?



Ahora toca desviar la atención con cualquier cosa. Para colmo, después de que Arestovich ha reconocido que se inventan las cifras... ¿en qué lugar queda la Patrulla Exclusivas?


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

Como es de lógica pura, desde cuando el comprador pone precio máximo al producto que pretende COMPRAR????

*El expresidente ruso Medvédev habla de la posible limitación del precio de la energía en la UE: El gas ruso simplemente no estará disponible en Europa.*
13:50 || 02/09/202


----------



## Gotthard (2 Sep 2022)

Se tarda unos 2 años en construir uno, pero solo un puñado de astilleros tiene la capacidad de fabricarlos, casi todos en India, China y Corea. No hay disponibilidad hasta 2025. En alemania el periodo de poner calefacción dura desde mediados de septiembre hasta bien entrado abril.

Y decir que los rusos son comunistas es haberse perdido los ultimos 30 años de historia.

Y si tu quieres pasar frio por un comico globalista con tacones a sueldo de USA me parece estupendo, pero yo y otros 60 millones de alemanes no estamos por la labor.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Tokayev dimite y convoca presidenciales anticipadas en Kazajistán.
Veremos de que va la cosa, pero el suministro bélico a la Ucrania
es posible que tenga algo que ver:


https://ria.ru/20220902/kaz


...


----------



## JAGGER (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Pasalas tú, imbecil! nadie ha preguntado a los ciudadanos europeos si querian ir a la guerra, ha sido una imposición dictatorial de los pederastas de la Comisión Uropeda.



Acaso alguien le preguntó a los ucranianos si querían ser invadidos o a los rusos si querían atacar a sus "hermanos"?


----------



## Adriano II (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como es de lógica pura, desde cuando el comprador pone precio máximo al producto que pretende COMPRAR????
> 
> *El expresidente ruso Medvédev habla de la posible limitación del precio de la energía en la UE: El gas ruso simplemente no estará disponible en Europa.*
> 13:50 || 02/09/202



Voy a ir yo donde los alemanes y les voy a decir que quiero un BMW pero que les he topado el precio y que no pago más de 10.000 €

¿Qué pasará?


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nueve depósitos de municiones y dos puestos de mando rusos han sido destruidos durante el último día. ...toma chusquero



osea que estais ya en jersón?


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Sep 2022)

@arriondas 



pgas dijo:


> *Polonia va a exigir oficialmente reparaciones a Alemania*
> 
> 1 de septiembre
> 
> ...



1.Si lo cobró Israel, no veo porque no debe recibirlo Polonia.
2.Ignora Vd. por completo la funcionalidad de esa narrativa desde la óptica se la política interna polaca pero de manera total y absoluta.
3. ¿Qué tiene que ver la demolición de los monumentos soviéticos aquí? Hay cementerios de los soldados rusos de la Gran Guerra que en Polonia se encuentran en el mejor estado que muchos que tiene rusos en Rusia.
4. Soy natural de Pomerania y Vd. en 1945 por semejantes afirmaciones, hubiese acabado en la cárcel, sino con plomo en la nuca. La propaganda comunista de la época (aún lo enseñaban así cuando mis padres iban al colegio durante las décadas del comunismo en Polonia), argumentaba que Silesia (no toda porque parte pertenecía a Polonia), Pomerania y Prusia 
"HAN SIDO LIBERADAS Y RECUPERADAS". ¿Cómo se puede liberar y recuperar terrenos que no eran tuyos y que eran alemanes durante cientos de años? Da lo mismo. Os justa jactarse que los anglosajones escriben la historia según quieren porque la historia la escriben los vencedores. Pues bien, aplicad el cuento con la URSS también pero me da que Lara esto tenéis rara omisión.
5. En 1938 es cierto en Polonia se llevó un trozo de Zaolzie (unos 800km2 con 260mil de población) pero también es cierto que Polonia no firmó ningún documento en Múnich en 1938. ¿Por qué? Porque no estaba en la conferencia pero si estaban Francia y Reino Unido. Polonia en 2009 se dispculpó por lo que hizo en 1938 y pidió disculpas y perdón de manera oficial a las autoridades checas y a la nación checa, así que aquí Rusia, puede sembrar antagonismo entre poco o nada. En Praga aún están esperando a las disculpas y perdón oficiales de Francia y Reino Unido. Para dar un contexto histórico: en 1910 en los terrenos de Zaolzie, mayoría de población era del origen polaco y también era así en 1918 cuando cayó el Imperio Austro-Húngaro. 
6. No son 27 millones, sino más. Tienes que ver como iba aumentando la cifra de los muertos, en función de quién era Secretario General en la URRS.
7. Polonia pagó con 6 millones de muertos y tiene índice de muertos por 1000 habitantes, superior al de la URSS.
8. No puedes sostener al mismo tiempo (error lógico de la narrativa rusa) que Polonia es causante del estallido de la 2°GM y que la 2°GM realmente empezó 22.06.1941 y que la guerra polaco-alemana de 1939 fue un conflicto local.
9.Múnich bis, a pesar de las insistencias de Hitler no se hizo.
10. Edvard Beneš sólo optaba por la guerra contra III Reich si Francia y Reino Unido, hubiesen apoyado militarne a Checoslovaquia, en cuyo caso Polonia se hubiese unido también.
11. III Reich demandó a Polonia, unirse a Pacto de Antikomintern que era abiertamente antisoviético. Polonia negó las demandas de Berlín pero los burbujos sólo dan la lata con el corredor, y unir Freie Stadt Danzig con III Reich. Las exigencias alemanas en la materia de cooperación, política exterior, nos olvidemos. Una vez negadas las demandas de Berlín, Hitler optó por atacar a Polonia.
12. El camino hacia Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop empezó en mayo de 1939, cuando Stalin presciende de Litvinov que era partidario de acuerdo con Francia y Reino Unido y en cambio, apuesta por Molotov que era abiertamente partidario de acuerdo entre III Reich y URSS para realizar los interéses de URSS con III Reich.
13. Entre 1939-1941 III Reich y URSS eran aliados a pesar de sus diferencias.

¿Las reparaciones? Mi familia en 1939 tenía unos terrenos cerca de Łódź: granja, taller de reparación de maquinaria agrícola, bosque, un pequeño estanque, pequeño bosque y tierra cultivable. Łódź en 1939 fue incorporada directamente a III Reich y no formó parte de territorios ocupados y debido a esto mi familia fue expropiada y expulsada de allí. La riqueza de varias generaciones se evaporó mediante un documento con el sello de III Reich. Les mandaron Gobierno General de los territorios polacos ocupados. En 1945 llegaron los comunistas y mi familia tuvo esperanzas de recuperarlo todo pero resulta que para la administración comunista eran unos kulaks y no recibieron nada de nada.

Me suda la p#olla cualquier insulto o acusación de rusofobo: 1/16 parte de mi sangre es del origen ruso. Un ante pasado mío era oficial del Ejército Imperial Ruso entre 1914-1918. Un poco de respeto y bajado de tono por favor 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

¿En que quedamos? ¿el Comunismo mató en la URSS a 60 millones o a 21? ¡aclaraté!


----------



## bigplac (2 Sep 2022)

Pues fijate que si, Zelenski se presentó a las elecciones con la promesa de respetar los acuerdos de Minsk y a la paz con Rusia. Y eso es lo que los ucranianos votaron, dentro de las enormes restricciones electorales ucranianas, al menos les dejaron votar eso. No sirvió de mucho ya que igual que la ministra Alemana, a Zelensky poco le importa lo que opinen sus votantes, ellos se deben a "Ucrania" guiño guiño



JAGGER dijo:


> Acaso alguien le preguntó a los ucranianos si querían ser invadidos o a los rusos si querían atacar a sus "hermanos"?


----------



## ZARGON (2 Sep 2022)

Fue una ratonera...
la ofensiva estuvo bien planeada, la estrategia no estuvo mal. El problema fue (creo) que los rusos lo sabían, y los dejaron entrar en el centro... para aplastarlos. (la cabeza de puente existe desde hace varias semanas, y RF NO la destruyó) Contraestrategia de RF: un tablero de ajedrez de defensas


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> osea que estais ya en jersón?



Dejalo, es feliz con sus trolas...


----------



## pgas (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Me suda la p#olla cualquier insulto o acusación de rusofobo: 1/16 parte de mi sangre es del origen ruso. Un ante pasado mío era oficial del Ejército Imperial Ruso entre 1914-1918. Un poco de respeto y bajado de tono por favor
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




los polacos aún no habéis asimilado que fracasasteis miserablemente en conquistar un imperio de mar a mar como hicieron los rusos, 

ahora solo sois escobillas de water 

escuece eh??


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Fue una ratonera...
> la ofensiva estuvo bien planeada, la estrategia no estuvo mal. El problema fue (creo) que los rusos lo sabían, y los dejaron entrar en el centro... para aplastarlos. (la cabeza de puente existe desde hace varias semanas, y RF NO la destruyó) Contraestrategia de RF: un tablero de ajedrez de defensas



Por eso los 10 primeros maestros de ajedrez rusos superan los 2.700 puntos y ni un solo ucraniano llega ahí.









Los Mejores Jugadores de Ajedrez de Rusia


La lista del ranking de los mejores jugadores de ajedrez de Rusia, ordenada por la clasificación de la FIDE. La lista contiene a los 50 ✅ .




jugadoresdeajedrez.com


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

¿Escribiste esto tú si o no?
_"a ver..........¿tu sabes leer?
Eran repúblicas que ya exisitian antes de la URSS, una vez desaparecida la URSS (demasiado duró y mas de *60.000.000 asesinados* incluidos 10.000.000 en UCRANIA y de hambre....vuelven a ser libres 
pensaba que eras mas sincero y honrado intelectualmente" _


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @arriondas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, Polonia tiene derecho a pedir reclamaciones, faltaría más. Al fin y al cabo, muchos otros países han hecho lo mismo. Lo que la Alemania nazi quería hacer con vosotros era algo horripilante; convertiros en una especie de ilotas, sin formación alguna, que sólo supieran contar hasta cuarenta y ser mano de obra barata para usar allá donde fuera necesaria, en Polonia o en Alemania. Entiendo perfectamente los motivos, el daño causado fue tremendo.

Lo que me sorprende es que las pidan precisamente ahora, en plena guerra y con tensiones entre los miembros de la UE. Me pregunto qué responderá Berlin...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

"Si alguien te llama, se presenta como el presidente de Ucrania y pide dinero, armas y odiar a Rusia, no le prestes atención. Probablemente sea algún tipo de drogadicto". - María Zakharova #Ukraine #Kherson #ZaporizhzhiaNPP #Zelensky


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Ucrania ha informado de que se ha producido otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra. No se dio ninguna ubicación, pero es muy probable que el intercambio haya tenido lugar de nuevo en la región de Zaporizhzhia.
Ucrania dice haber recibido 14 prisioneros de guerra de las brigadas 30 y 58 que habían sido hechos prisioneros de guerra en la primavera. No dicen por cuánto han cambiado ni por quién, pero la práctica demuestra que la inmensa mayoría de los intercambios son a razón de 1 a 1.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






En cuanto a los intercambios.

1. Por supuesto, sin mi valiosa opinión, ya pensarán en quién cambiar por quién.
2. Es posible y necesario intercambiar nuestro pueblo, el fondo de intercambio es rico y muchas veces mayor que el ucraniano.
3. Los criminales de guerra, en particular los nazis de Azov, no deben ser intercambiados, sino procesados.
4. Por cierto, tras el escándalo de Tira y el intercambio de inválidos de Azovstal, el tema de la "extradición" del resto de los habitantes de Azov se ha calmado, especialmente tras la llegada de la colonia a Yelenivka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## skan (2 Sep 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues fijate que si, Zelenski se presentó a las elecciones con la promesa de respetar los acuerdos de Minsk y a la paz con Rusia. Y eso es lo que los ucranianos votaron, dentro de las enormes restricciones electorales ucranianas, al menos les dejaron votar eso. No sirvió de mucho ya que igual que la ministra Alemana, a Zelensky poco le importa lo que opinen sus votantes, ellos se deben a "Ucrania" guiño guiño



Ucrania no ha invadido Rusia es Rusia la que ha invadido Ucrania y está asesinando a su pueblo, y ya lo hizo en 2014 y antes en 1944, 1932, 1917, 1863, 1768... y lo mismo ha hecho con todos sus otros vecinos.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

No me has contestado a la pregunta.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A ver, Polonia tiene derecho a pedir reclamaciones, faltaría más. Al fin y al cabo, muchos otros países han hecho lo mismo. Lo que la Alemania nazi quería hacer con vosotros era algo horripilante; convertiros en una especie de ilotas, sin formación alguna, que sólo supieran contar hasta cuarenta y ser mano de obra barata para usar allá donde fuera necesaria, en Polonia o en Alemania. Entiendo perfectamente los motivos, el daño causado fue tremendo.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que las pidan precisamente ahora, en plena guerra y con tensiones entre los miembros de la UE. *Me pregunto qué responderá Berlin...*



Lo mismo que hasta ahora. Que No. 
Que ya han pagado todo lo que tenía que pagar.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

skan dijo:


> Ucrania no ha invadido Rusia es Rusia la que ha invadido Ucrania y está asesinando a su pueblo, y ya lo hizo en 2014 y antes en 1944, 1932, 1917, 1863, 1768... y lo mismo ha hecho con todos sus otros vecinos.



Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Iraq, Libia, Siria...hasta que Rusia invada 6 paises, tiene vales.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro, Szijjarto, hablando en la cumbre Open Balkans en Belgrado, anunció un debilitamiento de la UE. También afirmó que los líderes de la UE no han protegido a las personas en la UE que tienen que "pagar las facturas de una guerra" de la que no son responsables.


----------



## bk001 (2 Sep 2022)

Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

Los CM están desatados, personalmente tengo pocos en la nevera, es un poco coñazo ir pasando pgs saltándoles , pero me da información de como va la cosa, según su actividad.

Por otro lado recordad que a los Uropeos, egoístamente nos interesa :

A) mandar a los anglosajones a TP y hacer una unión euroasiática con Rusia ( casi imposible)
B) Ponernos de perfíl, como en la 1ª y 2ª Gm. ( Caso Español)

Por contra a lo que vamos es a un intento descarado de los estados hundidos de descuartizar Rusia , los Uropeos no veríamos ni las migajas, aunque antes los Rusos se cepillan los estados hundidos y a uropa con sus topoles : _" de perdidos al rio"_.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me has contestado a la pregunta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177193




En ese mapa falta el Turk Stream


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa. 02.09.2022

Además del resumen de la dirección Kherson-Krivorozhsk, vale la pena señalar el hecho de que el CG de la 56ª brigada de las AFU fue golpeado - se afirman 12 oficiales muertos y muchos heridos.



https://t.me/s/boris_rozhin/62191


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

*Jueves por la mañana*

Rafael MarianoGrossi. @rafaelmgrossi


https://twitter.com/rafaelmgrossi


"""Estoy terminando mi primera visita a la Central Nuclear de #Zaporizhzhya de Ucrania. @IAEAorg está aquí para quedarse y mantendrá una presencia continuada en la #ZNPP
*
Jueves por la noche*


Vid: Rafael Grossi, el jefe del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica, dijo "No nos vamos a ninguna parte. El OIEA está ahora en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y no se mueve. Se va a quedar allí. Vamos a tener una presencia continua en la planta".

*Viernes por la mañana*

Rafael MarianoGrossi. @rafaelmgrossi


https://twitter.com/rafaelmgrossi


"""¡Estamos siendo bombardeados por las tropas ucranianas! Solicitando la evacuación de la central nuclear de #Ucrania de #Zaporizhzhya a Nueva York por la ONU. ¡Ayuda!


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en las últimas 24 horas de combates en las direcciones de Nikolaevsk y Krivoy Rog.

Más de 330 soldados y oficiales enemigos murieron, 2 fueron hechos prisioneros.
Destruido:
13 tanques
19 BMP
12 vehículos blindados
11 carretillas
2 aviones de ataque Su-25
1 caza MiG-29









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Para los que no lo sepan, en las guerras locales modernas, las "carretillas" son camionetas normales con ametralladoras, LNGs, ZUPs, etc. La "carretilla" más común es la marca Toyota, pero la marca de la camioneta no es importante.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Jueves por la mañana*
> 
> Rafael MarianoGrossi. @rafaelmgrossi
> 
> ...



Otro putiniano, los rusos se bombardean a si mismo per jodere, lo dice el Pis de Bilderberg.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> y de paso esquilmarla que es lo que quieren tus amos piratas, espera sentado zangolotino



Con que cada uno de sus habitantes tenga su libertad individual asegurada y los intereses del estado no sean más importantes que esos mismos ciudadanos, es más que suficiente


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Región 188.
El corresponsal militar Zhuravlev sobre las nuevas placas de matrícula de la región de Kharkiv que se distribuirán al liberarse la región de Kharkiv de la ocupación ucraniana.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en la zona de Snigyrev a las 15.00 horas del 2 de septiembre de 2022*

Hace media hora, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron otra salida desde la dirección de Kiselevka hacia Blagodatnoye en la sección Snigyrevsky del frente.

Tras perder dos BMP y varios soldados de infantería, las unidades ucranianas retrocedieron.

Así es como se ve el ataque a Kherson al este de Mykolaiv por tercer día ya: las unidades de las AFU sin cobertura de artillería sobresalen, se apresuran a atacar desde las zonas boscosas casi a través de un campo despejado, son golpeadas, retroceden.

Llegan los refuerzos, el equipo se amontona y vuelve a hacer una incursión suicida.

Si el plan del mando de las AFU era confundir al enemigo, lo consiguieron. Porque nadie en el lado ruso entiende el significado de tales incursiones suicidas. 



https://t.me/s/boris_rozhin/62187


----------



## JAGGER (2 Sep 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues fijate que si, Zelenski se presentó a las elecciones con la promesa de respetar los acuerdos de Minsk y a la paz con Rusia. Y eso es lo que los ucranianos votaron, dentro de las enormes restricciones electorales ucranianas, al menos les dejaron votar eso. No sirvió de mucho ya que igual que la ministra Alemana, a Zelensky poco le importa lo que opinen sus votantes, ellos se deben a "Ucrania" guiño guiño



A ver pedazo de mierda. Nadie cumplió ningún acuerdo. Insinuar que Putin es legalista es propio de hijos de puta.
No insultes mi inteligencia, ok?


----------



## Castellano (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Falta cuando el chino luego nos revende ese mismo gas a 80.

Somos unos lumbreras


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Falta cuando el chino luego nos revende ese mismo gas a 80.
> 
> Somos unos lumbreras



No, tienen a todos los gobiernos de la UE comprados, y al pópulo bárbaro, vacunado.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*El enemigo intenta abrirse paso: las tropas rusas rechazan heroicamente el intento de ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en el sur*

Información de nuestra primera línea:
▪ Continúan los intentos enemigos de romper la defensa en dirección a Zelenodolsk-Novoznesensk, se están produciendo fuertes combates. Nuestros combatientes muestran una fortaleza, un coraje y un heroísmo notables y golpean con fuerza al enemigo (esto no es patetismo propagandístico, sino realidad).
El ejército ruso utiliza ampliamente la artillería, las granadas propulsadas por cohetes, los lanzallamas pesados y la aviación. El enemigo está sufriendo importantes bajas.
▪ El enemigo intenta romper nuestras defensas en Osokorovka, Novo-Vorontsovka y Apostolov.
▪ Las tropas rusas han cambiado su posición táctica, como resultado de lo cual lograron rodear a las fuerzas enemigas que avanzaban en la aldea de Petrovka.

t.me/RVvoenkor

PS. La dirección de Nikopol sigue siendo esencialmente la dirección principal en los esfuerzos restantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para avanzar hacia Beryslav.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Falta cuando el chino luego nos revende ese mismo gas a 80.
> 
> Somos unos lumbreras



El plan es que quieren aplicar el tope al gas de tubarro...

Esto va a estar MUY interesante. Se esta pasando todo dios las sanciones por el forro de los cojones, incluso pagando en rublos (de lo que ya no se habla) y ahora esto. A la Leyen yo la considero subnormal (literalmente), pero joder, esta gente tiene asesores o pueden llamar a profesionales y tener una charla, no se...


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en la sección Andriyivsky a las 14.30 horas del 2 de septiembre de 2022*

▪ Como en otros tramos de la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskaya, la ofensiva ucraniana sobre Kherson se ha estancado. Las tropas rusas mantienen con éxito sus posiciones por quinto día.

▪ La artillería de cañones y cohetes, así como la aviación, están disparando intensamente contra las unidades ucranianas y los vehículos blindados.

▪ Al menos 30 militares ucranianos y cinco vehículos blindados han sido eliminados cerca de Andreevka como resultado de un ataque a un bastión de las AFU. Las fuerzas ucranianas han solicitado la evacuación del asentamiento.

▪ Un total de al menos 14 piezas de equipo militar, incluidos siete tanques, han sido destruidos en los días anteriores.

La situación en la zona se ha estabilizado. No ha habido intentos activos de contraofensiva por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. Actualmente, las fuerzas de las AFU se están reagrupando debido a las pérdidas sufridas. Se espera la llegada de un Batallón de Reserva de Fusileros desde Zaporizhzhya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Besarionis (2 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU/OTAN hicieron sus cálculos de provocación pensando en que Rusia embestiría con todo.
> Rusia, obviamente, no se iba a quedar de brazos cruzados, así que la sorpresa fue la 'Operación
> Militar especial' y no una guerra total que habría durado un mes, aunque con unas consecuencias
> imprevisibles.
> ...



A Roma le fue bien con esa forma de actuar durante muchos años.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> El plan es que quieren aplicar el tope al gas de tubarro...
> 
> Esto va a estar MUY interesante. Se esta pasando todo dios las sanciones por el forro de los cojones, incluso pagando en rublos (de lo que ya no se habla) y ahora esto. A la Leyen yo la considero subnormal (literalmente), pero joder, esta gente tiene asesores o pueden llamar a profesionales y tener una charla, no se...



Hace tiempo que este kilombo dejó de ser una cuestión técnica o económica para ser literalmente ideológica:


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Iraq, Libia, Siria...hasta que Rusia invada 6 paises, tiene vales.



Ucrania
Georgia
Chechenia
Ingushetia
Checoslovaquia
Hungría

Ya tenemos 6, qué hacemos?


----------



## piru (2 Sep 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Y? Yo también desee negociaciones desde el primer día, lo que pasa que las demandas territoriales de Putin son inaceptables para la otra parte. Además hace poco Lavrov salió diciendo que el escenario había cambiado, era otro, tenían mucho territorio ganado y por tanto no se sentarían, al menos en los mismos términos.
> 
> Luego si una de las partes tiene aspiraciones de expandir sus fronteras a costa del otro, veo complicado que lleguen a ningún tipo de acuerdo. ¿No crees?
> 
> ...



No va a haber arreglo porque una de las condiciones de Putin es la desnazificación de Ucrania y eso le supone a Farlopensky una guerra civil.


----------



## pgas (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> 12. El camino hacia Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop empezó en mayo de 1939, cuando Stalin presciende de Litvinov que era partidario de acuerdo con Francia y Reino Unido y en cambio, apuesta por Molotov que era abiertamente partidario de acuerdo entre III Reich y URSS *para realizar los interéses de URSS* con III Reich.




claro hamijo! los franceses e ingleses iban también a lo suyo, o no lo sabías??

"Cuando se trata del Pacto Molotov-Ribbentrop, siempre aparece el tema polaco, se empieza a decir (con diferentes valoraciones, positivas o negativas) que el Pacto determinó el destino de Polonia, la condenó a la derrota y a la división. Aunque esto no es en absoluto cierto.

La sentencia de muerte para el Estado polaco fue firmada por Gran Bretaña y su secuaz Francia mucho antes del Pacto, cuando decidieron arrojar a Polonia bajo el rodillo alemán. Es significativo que ya el 4 de mayo de 1939, tras los resultados de las negociaciones anglo-francesas, estas dos grandes potencias decidieran que _*"el destino de Polonia estará determinado por los resultados generales de la guerra, y éstos, a su vez, dependerán de la capacidad de las potencias occidentales para ganar a Alemania al final, y no de que puedan aliviar la presión alemana sobre Polonia al principio"*_.

Piénsese que el plan del ataque alemán a Polonia sigue desarrollándose, y que Londres y París están elaborando un documento en el que se afirma claramente que la guerra que se avecina, y que será paneuropea, es un hecho indudable, y que en la fase inicial de esta gran guerra, Polonia tendrá que ser sacrificada. Pero luego, cuando los británicos y los franceses ganen, por supuesto, compensarán de alguna manera a los polacos por estos "problemas".

Naturalmente, ni los franceses ni los británicos se molestaron en informar a Polonia sobre el papel que se le asignaba como víctima para el sacrificio. Por el contrario, para estimular la militancia polaca, a Varsovia se le dieron garantías documentadas de asistencia franco-británica indicando cuántas divisiones y aviones en qué día de la guerra germano-polaca se lanzarían contra Alemania.

Por lo tanto, el Pacto no se refería a Polonia, sino a cómo evitar que Gran Bretaña y Francia provocaran una guerra soviético-alemana en su territorio en 1939, cuando ni el Tercer Reich ni la URSS estaban todavía preparados para ello. La tarea es compleja y vital tanto para Berlín como para Moscú. Pero a pesar de toda su importancia, el significado del Pacto de No Agresión nunca debe reducirse sólo a él." 









Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact - Knockout of France







www.stalkerzone.org






ah, y el camino empezó mucho antes







PS retiro lo de escobillas de water, algún polaco bueno habrá


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: situación en los emplazamientos de Posad-Pokrovsky y Aleksandrovsky a las 13.30 horas del 2 de septiembre de 2022*

▪ Aprovechando el éxito de ayer, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron recuperar el control de Ternovy Podi y Zelenyi Gai. Los asentamientos están bajo el firme control de las tropas rusas.

▪ No hay ofensiva de las AFU cerca de Aleksandrovka. El enemigo está disparando indiscriminadamente contra las posiciones de retaguardia sin que haya ningún progreso en esta zona.

▪ No hay operaciones activas en las direcciones de Mirny y Lubomirivka (Krasnoye Znamya). Las fuerzas ucranianas han tomado una defensa posicional.

▪ En estos momentos, los vehículos blindados de las AFU se acumulan en los alrededores de Posad-Pokrovsky en previsión de un nuevo contraataque. Las fuerzas rusas están trabajando fuera de las reservas reubicadas con fuego de artillería y aviación. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La pistola no estaria en muy buenas condiciones, en la prensa han dicho que solo llevaba 5 cartuchos, un arma semiautomatica por antigua que sea almacena de 7 a 8 cartuchos, llevar el cargador con menos "balas" de su capacidad no se debe a que sea un magnicida pobre, se debe a que el arma daba problemas de alimentacion con el cargador lleno.



A ese le han dado un arma que no funcionaba.

Cosas dd progres


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ucrania
> Georgia
> Chechenia
> Ingushetia
> ...



Eh, eh, no me sea tramposo, Georgia atacó previamente a Osetia, Chechenia atacó previamente Daguetán, Ingushetia se liberó sola, y las otras dos fueron en tiempo de la URSS, no de Rusia.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Ya han sido detenidos 12 miembros del partido opositor moldavo Shor, según una fuente de RT.

Anteriormente se supo que se habían iniciado registros en las oficinas de Shor.

La noche anterior, los partidarios del partido organizaron una concentración de protesta ante el edificio de la administración del Presidente Sandu en Chisinau. Criticaron a las autoridades por su fallida política de gas y las culparon de la crisis energética.

Hoy están previstas más protestas en la capital moldava.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ucrania
> Georgia
> Chechenia
> Ingushetia
> ...



Chechenia inghusetia no valen.... Tramposo....


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

"Peacemaker" reivindicó la "liquidación" de Gorbachov.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con que cada uno de sus habitantes tenga su libertad individual asegurada y los intereses del estado no sean más importantes que esos mismos ciudadanos, es más que suficiente



Ya se vio en el 2020 que los gobiernos no respetan las libertades individuales. Al final, Zappa tenía razón.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya se vio en el 2020 que los gobiernos no respetan las libertades individuales. Al final, Zappa tenía razón.



Da igual lo que respeten unos u otros, el objetivo, único objetivo debería ser ese y no otro


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Biden pronunció un discurso contra los partidarios de Trump que calificó de amenaza para la democracia

El abuelo Joe criticó las actividades del movimiento MAGA (Make America Great Again) y llamó extremistas a Trump y a sus seguidores: "Donald Trump y los republicanos MAGA representan el extremismo que amenaza los fundamentos de nuestra república".

Muchos escucharon en sus palabras un llamamiento a la destrucción del bipartidismo y a la instauración de un régimen totalitario: "Usted y su equipo han amenazado a 75 millones de conservadores constitucionales (MAGA) porque han votado a Trump. Usted amenaza con un sistema de partido único que es una dictadura tiránica. ¿Quién escribió tu discurso lleno de odio contra los conservadores constitucionales?"

Después del discurso, Biden se convirtió en un héroe de memes con Baphomet y Hitler









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Chechenia inghusetia no valen.... Tramposo....



Vale lo que tú quieres, no?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eh, eh, no me sea tramposo, Georgia atacó previamente a Osetia, Chechenia atacó previamente Daguetán, Ingushetia se liberó sola, y las otras dos fueron en tiempo de la URSS, no de Rusia.



Ya, claro....no quería usted 6, pues aquí los tiene....


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hace tiempo que este kilombo dejó de ser una cuestión técnica o económica para ser literalmente ideológica:



Hombre, totalmente de acuerdo, pero si el objetivo es derrocar a Putin o volar Rusia como estado, necesitaran usar medios adecuados.

A mi personalmente eso de que salga una mature (Leyen) diciendo que van a parar al marfadoh Putin con medidas que se están demostrando o inútiles o mas duras para el castigador que para el castigado, simplemente porque se le ha puesto a ella personalmente en el chocho (o a Burrell), ya no me lo venden. El mundo no funciona en base a "wishful thinking" y precisamente esta guerra lo esta demostrando.

El ministro de AAEE húngaro esta haciendo declaraciones que están aclarando la situación en términos bastante realistas y, como tira muchas veces de ironía, no se le hace demasiado caso.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

La ofensiva ucraniana se ve obstaculizada por los campos de minas rusos

Habiendo reunido algunas fuerzas cerca del asentamiento de Orekhov, el comando ucraniano desarrolló un plan para otro "avance audaz".

La ofensiva debía lanzarse desde Novoandreyevka hasta Kopan (controlada por las tropas rusas). Según los servicios de inteligencia ucranianos, este era el lugar donde las defensas del ejército ruso eran más vulnerables. La operación tuvo lugar el 1 de septiembre.

Sin embargo, el mando ucraniano cometió un grave error de cálculo en alguna parte. El impacto de extensos campos de minas fue una completa sorpresa para los soldados de las AFU.

Al ser alcanzados por las minas, un tanque y dos BMP se quemaron al instante. Los hilos de combate de las AFU detenidos fueron golpeados masivamente por la artillería y la aviación rusas. Un total de cuatro tanques, tres BMP y más de 30 personas se perdieron como resultado de la "ofensiva".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Según Shoigu, 2.831 mercenarios extranjeros han sido eliminados en Ucrania como resultado de las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde el inicio del SO el 24 de febrero de 2022. La tasa de afluencia de mercenarios extranjeros a Ucrania debido a esas pérdidas ha disminuido mucho.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El problema es que al fallar Castor nos hemos quedado con alrededor de un mes de almacenamiento. Alemania sí que tiene para 3 meses promedio pero quizá en invierno se note el pico de consumo más que aquí, en España el consumo mensual no varía tanto y apenas hay un par de meses en que sube con fuerza. Y seguramente en 2022 estamos quemando más gas que nunca porque tenemos a tope la exportación eléctrica y la hidráulica está en horas bajas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176923
> 
> ...



Análisis de la Información.

Este año generamos con gas el 20% de nuestras necesidades de electricidad (el doble que hace un año), y el 4% de carbón (también el doble que hace un año). Gastamos un 4% más que el año pasado.

Y estamos exportando el 4% de lo que generamos.

Estamos haciendo ricas a las electricas (pues les pagamos todo como si fuera gas).


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles cerca de Zmiyev (región de Kharkiv).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Hombre, totalmente de acuerdo, pero si el objetivo es derrocar a Putin o volar Rusia como estado, necesitaran usar medios adecuados.
> 
> A mi personalmente eso de que salga una mature (Leyen) diciendo que van a parar al marfadoh Putin con medidas que se están demostrando o inútiles o mas duras para el castigador que para el castigado, simplemente porque se le ha puesto a ella personalmente en el chocho (o a Burrell), ya no me lo venden. El mundo no funciona en base a "wishful thinking" y precisamente esta guerra lo esta demostrando.
> 
> El ministro de AAEE húngaro esta haciendo declaraciones que están aclarando la situación en términos bastante realistas y, como tira muchas veces de ironía, no se le hace demasiado caso.



"Los europeos deben sufrir ya que los ucranianos están perdiendo vidas y haciendas, no es justo que solo sufran los ucranianos", esa es la consigna, que repiten de vonDerPollas hacia abajo hasta llegar a Fumanal.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Parece cada vez más claro que Rusia responderá al órdago del g7, intentando capar los precios del petróleo ruso, cerrando el grifo del gas y del propio petróleo. Veremos.

Joder, se vienen unos meses divertidos, y la peña hablando de los fichajes en el fútbol 

Pdta: Y la UE sigue sin actualizar los stocks de gas a estas horas.

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

El general ucraniano Kryvonos dijo que Ucrania ya había perdido "cientos de miles de muertos" desde que comenzó la guerra.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado ataques con misiles en Mykolayiv, así como en la región de Mykolayiv. Se observan varias explosiones. Al parecer, se sigue trabajando en los depósitos y reservas del enemigo que se utilizaron a favor de la ofensiva contra Kherson.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Los europeos deben sufrir ya que los ucranianos están perdiendo vidas y haciendas, no es justo que solo sufran los ucranianos", esa es la consigna, que repiten de vonDerPollas hacia abajo hasta llegar a Fumanal.



Cierto también. Pero eso sigue dejando en el aire la pregunta mas importante: y que pasa si por muchísimo que suframos ni Rusia peta ni Putin cae? Porque si aceptamos "sufrimiento" (el nuestro) como herramienta para conseguir el objetivo, igual es como intentar arreglar unas gafas con un martillo pilon.

A lo que voy es que no veo que nuestro posible futuro sufrimiento nos este proporcionando una posición de ventaja frente a Putin/Rusia. Ya van a por el 8o paquete de sanciones...


----------



## bigmaller (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vale lo que tú quieres, no?



No joder, eso es russia. 

Metemos wako.. ... O las masecres a los indios... .tulsa... Rosewood.....
Joder.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Cierto también. Pero eso sigue dejando en el aire la pregunta mas importante: y que pasa si por muchísimo que suframos ni Rusia peta ni Putin cae? Porque si aceptamos "sufrimiento" (el nuestro) como herramienta para conseguir el objetivo, igual es como intentar arreglar unas gafas con un martillo pilon.
> 
> *A lo que voy es que no veo que nuestro posible futuro sufrimiento nos este proporcionando una posición de ventaja frente a Putin/Rusia*. Ya van a por el 8o paquete de sanciones...



¿Y eso que mas dá? tanto los talibanes cristianos del Azov como la Comisión Europea se creen en "Misión Divina", el resto de las consideraciones objetivas no importan.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

Y después de la cagada de Kherson + asalto anfibio, de repente saltamos a los azucarillos de Izium... A ver si con un video de un tanque ruso fundido se recupera algún animo    

Acojonante, estos animalillos lo llevan al extremo de la irracionalidad. Es el bufanderismo post-moderno extreme.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y eso que mas dá? tanto los talibanes cristianos del Azov como la Comisión Europea se creen en "Misión Divina", el resto de las consideraciones objetivas no importan.



Eso también es verdad. El elemento irracional (incluso venganza "personal" en el caso de la Leyen y otros de su cuerda) empieza a aparecer como factor MUY relevante.

Mientras tanto, 550 millones de pavos pensando en donde robar una sierra para talar un par de pinos y capear el invierno.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Eso también es verdad. El elemento irracional (incluso venganza "personal" en el caso de la Leyen y otros de su cuerda) empieza a aparecer como factor MUY relevante.
> 
> Mientras tanto, 550 millones de pavos pensando en donde robar una sierra para talar un par de pinos y capear el invierno.



Vivimos uno de esos momentos extraños de la Historia donde coinciden al mando todos los imbéciles, uno muy señalado se dió de 1802 a 1814, cuando frente a Napoleón solo habia subnormales empelucados.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*"Rusia puede utilizar armas nucleares si la existencia del país se ve amenazada, está recogido en la doctrina militar rusa" (c) Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Cifras oficiales de víctimas de la República Popular de Donetsk del 1 de enero al 1 de septiembre de 2022:

Militares:
Muertos - 2.923
Heridos - 12273

Civiles:
Muertos - 878
Heridos - 2907









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Un grupo de pistoleros ha sido detenido en Donetsk. El más joven tiene 17 años y el mayor 21.

La "red" fue creada por un residente local, un estudiante. Fue reclutado y supervisado por oficiales del SBU. El grupo de colaboradores del régimen de Kiev envió a sus jefes unas 18 coordenadas de diversos objetos de la ciudad. Si la acusación se demuestra en los tribunales, los autores recibirán una pena de prisión de hasta 20 años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con que cada uno de sus habitantes tenga su libertad individual asegurada y los intereses del estado no sean más importantes que esos mismos ciudadanos, es más que suficiente



espera sentado tu también so felón


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Un 77% de los alemanes piensan que en un conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, la paz tienen que negociarla con... "occidente"



Con esa respuesta estan admitiendo que la UE no pinta nada en el conflicto ucraniano y que todas las decisiones las toman los EEUU.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Un informe desde el frente:

☠ El personal de mando de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada ha sido eliminado. Un ataque de alta precisión de la fuerza aérea rusa sobre el puesto de mando eliminó a 18 militantes, entre ellos 12 oficiales, mientras que 31 militantes resultaron heridos.
Debido a las fuertes pérdidas, el personal de las unidades de la 110ª brigada de las AFU, se negó a realizar tareas de combate y abandonó sus posiciones.
Los ataques de fuego concentrado contra las posiciones de la 60ª Brigada de las AFU destruyeron más de 30 e hirieron hasta 15 nacionalistas.
✈Atrapados: un pelotón MLRS de Olha, 8 puestos de mando de las AFU, así como 42 unidades de artillería, personal y equipo militar ucraniano en 134 zonas.
Destruidos: 6 depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería, lanzador de SAM Buk-M1.

Fuerzas de defensa aérea derribadas: 12 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, antimisiles HARM de fabricación estadounidense, interceptados 14 proyectiles HIMARS.

Más información en un informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/22010









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: El enemigo continúa con sus intentos infructuosos de afianzarse en ciertas zonas en la dirección Nikolaev-Kryvorizhskiy.
La fuerza aérea, las tropas de misiles y la artillería de Rusia están infligiendo importantes pérdidas al enemigo.
▪El enemigo perdió 13 tanques, 19 BMP, otros 12 vehículos blindados de combate, 11 camionetas con ametralladoras y más de 330 militares en un día de operaciones de combate en esta dirección. Dos militantes fueron hechos prisioneros.
▪ Cerca de Andreevka, región de Kherson, fueron derribados 2 aviones de ataque Su-25 y 1 caza MiG-29 convertidos en misiles antitanque HARM de EEUU.
▪Misiles de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa alcanzaron: un punto de despliegue temporal de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques cerca de Bereznevatoe y hangares con armas y equipos militares de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil cerca de Belaya Krynitsa, en la provincia de Mykolaiv. Más de 40 tropas de las AFU y hasta 10 piezas de equipo militar fueron destruidas.
Más información en un resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/22010









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

☢ Sólo una unidad de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya sigue funcionando, al 60%.

Así lo informó el jefe de la administración militar-civil de la región.
Balitskyy también dijo que el OIEA no tiene preguntas sobre el funcionamiento de la planta de Zaporizhzhya. La misión ha registrado en sus protocolos los hechos de los bombardeos. Actualmente, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dejaron de bombardear la central nuclear en cuanto los representantes del OIEA empezaron a trabajar allí.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*El ejército de la DNR avanza cerca de Donetsk y se producen intensos combates cerca de Kherson y en la región de Kharkiv*

_El resumen del ex ministro de la DNR, I. Strelkov, cuyos compañeros de servicio están luchando ahora en muchas secciones del frente, incluso un hombre con una actitud derrotista tiene una imagen bastante optimista de los combates de ayer._

▪ Ayer, tras prolongados y duros combates, el 11º regimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de la DNR tomó la zona industrial en las afueras del oeste de Peski, capturó las ruinas del puente de la carretera y tomó la línea a lo largo de la circunvalación de Donetsk. Las unidades de las AFU se replegaron en lo profundo de Pervomayskoye (en el límite de la zona industrial de Pesok).
▪ Ayer, las posiciones avanzadas del enemigo y las zonas de retaguardia cerca de Donetsk fueron objeto de ataques de artillería casi continuos durante todo el día. La artillería de las AFU respondió débilmente.
▪ En el frente de Kherson - continuaron los feroces combates durante varios días entre Davydov Brod y Vysokopolye. Según algunos informes, hace unos días el enemigo logró establecer otra cabeza de puente en la orilla oriental del Ingults, capturando la aldea de Arkhangelskoye y defendiéndola ahora obstinadamente. A la espera de una aclaración.
▪ Sobre los combates que han estallado cerca de Kharkov, aún no tengo datos. Lo que sí se sabe es que ambos bandos han llevado fuerzas frescas a la zona. Probablemente, se trata de un intento de ofensiva por parte de las AFU, tratando de lograr al menos algún éxito en alguna parte. Ambos bandos están lanzando fuertes ataques de artillería y misiles en este frente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Seguramente pasaran de 3.000 los heridos ucranianos, habra que contar tambien los prisioneros heridos en manos rusas, una cuarta parte de esos soldados seran mutilados, no aptos para el servicio, se ha repartido leña de la buena, los rusos a la defensiva no tendran ni la decima parte de muertos y heridos, esto es un aviso de lo que sucedera en las siguientes batallas.


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo que más me divierte de los chalados putinianos es la fábula en la que viven, donde efectivamente Rusia le puede plantar a la OTAN .
> 
> Están atascados contra un país que nutre su ejército con tanques obsoletos, sin apenas aviación... Y van a perder la guerra en menos de 3 años... Imaginad contra un ejército en condiciones.
> 
> ...



Teorias ucranianas:

Al principio Rusia tenia armamento para 3 semanas.
Después que para el verano vendría el contraataque ucraniano y antes del invierno habrían ganado la guerra.
Ahora que en 3 años ganaran la guerra.

Realidad:


Dia tras día (fuentes ucranianas) bombardean todo un frente de 1,000 Km).
Los ucranianos no les dejan a los periodistas contar lo que ven.
PD: No tengo una varita magica, pero no la necesito. Como la guerra dure 3 años, Europa desaparecerá tal y como la conocemos y los europeos se están empezando a dar cuenta (en los dos paises que han hecho encuestas, Alemania e Italia, la mayoría de la población quiere que se pare la guerra como sea)


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania: la esposa de un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas estaba husmeando en los datos de su marido sobre las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas atacadas

Una residente de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, de 31 años, utilizó a su marido "en la oscuridad": le preguntó por la ubicación de su unidad militar y de otros grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en posiciones avanzadas y pasó esta información al servicio de inteligencia militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Los rusos utilizaron esta información para lanzar ataques de artillería, morteros y aéreos contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Por ello, se le prometió la ciudadanía rusa y un alto nivel de vida una vez que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tomaran el control de la región.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> espera sentado tu también so felón



Cuidado, que se meten con el estado...quien va a cuidar de ti....? no sabes? pooobrecito....claro...es que necesita a papa y a mama, a que chi?


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuidado, que se meten con el estado...quien va a cuidar de ti....? no sabes? pooobrecito....claro...es que necesita a papa y a mama, a que chi?



Métete tu libre albedrío por el culo y disfruta de tu chupiguay ofensiva stenierenko


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

bueno parece que la banda rejoniana marchó con el rabo entre las patas, jersón sigue lejos follapìratones


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Las reparaciones? Mi familia en 1939 tenía unos terrenos cerca de Łódź: granja, taller de reparación de maquinaria agrícola, bosque, un pequeño estanque, pequeño bosque y tierra cultivable. Łódź en 1939 fue incorporada directamente a III Reich y no formó parte de territorios ocupados y debido a esto mi familia fue expropiada y expulsada de allí. La riqueza de varias generaciones se evaporó mediante un documento con el sello de III Reich. Les mandaron Gobierno General de los territorios polacos ocupados. En 1945 llegaron los comunistas y mi familia tuvo esperanzas de recuperarlo todo pero resulta que para la administración comunista eran unos kulaks y no recibieron nada de



Siguen siendo terrenos agricolas, hoy en dia ???, han edificado o es terreno urbano ???, habeis reclamado la propiedad de la tierra ???.

PD- En la Polonia actual muchos herederos de judios expropiados por los comunistas, recuperan sus propiedades en los juzgados polacos.


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Teorias ucranianas:
> 
> Al principio Rusia tenia armamento para 3 semanas.
> Después que para el verano vendría el contraataque ucraniano y antes del invierno habrían ganado la guerra.
> ...



Sabes que es real? Las ganancias extraordinarias que reporto Gasprom...
Y los civiles inocentes muertos...eso es real. 

Esta guerra es muy rentable para Rusia.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Batalla por el sur: los terroristas ucranianos golpean zonas civiles en la región de Kherson por una ofensiva fallida que se convirtió en una masacre para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los misiles de defensa aérea sobrevuelan constantemente las ciudades de la región, repeliendo algunos de los ataques del enemigo. Malokakhovka, Tavriisk y Nova Kakhovka están bajo fuego. Los impactos han provocado incendios en el sector residencial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Sabes que es real? Las ganancias extraordinarias que reporto Gasprom...
> Y los civiles inocentes muertos...eso es real.
> 
> Esta guerra es muy rentable para Rusia.



Eso es lo que me da miedo, que Rusia no tiene ninguna prisa en acabar la guerra. Y nosotros los Europeos (no China, no EEUU) somos los que más lo vamos a sufrir (y la respuesta de nuestros dirigentes es jodete y duchate con agua fria, pasa frio en invierno y calor en verano, dale el dinero que iba para nuestra recuperación a eeuu para comprar gas mas caro o a Ucrania para que se lo queden los oligarcas por el camino)


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Biden pronunció un discurso contra los partidarios de Trump que calificó de amenaza para la democracia
> 
> El abuelo Joe criticó las actividades del movimiento MAGA (Make America Great Again) y llamó extremistas a Trump y a sus seguidores: "Donald Trump y los republicanos MAGA representan el extremismo que amenaza los fundamentos de nuestra república".
> 
> ...



Recuerdo que en 2017, nada más ganar las elecciones, aunque no había seguido la campaña y aunque Trump era republicano (yo siempre me consideré de izquierdas y más del lado demócrata) me olió a chamusquina que todos los medios estuvieran contra él. De algún modo me solidaricé y pensé que quizá sería una buena persona, que había intereses en contra de él. La manifestación de mujeres contra Trump justo tras las elecciones, por ser un supuesto misógino... y bla bla bla (¿es así como se acepta el resultado de unas elecciones democráticas?).

El tiempo me dio la razón. Trump ha sido un anti-belicista, un tio que sólo mira por los intereses de su nación y su pueblo. Será de derechas, serán todo lo discutibles sus políticas e ideas para muchos, pero busca el bien para EEUU, no trabaja para los oligarcas de ese país. Y a fin de cuentas, lo que es bueno para EEUU (el pueblo de a pie) en gran medida es bueno para el mundo. Los mass mierda de EEUU no pudieron engañar a los norteamericanos. Esperemos que ahora sigan sin poder engañarles, que se vuelva a presentar y que Trump regale a la humanidad una segunda legislatura, que pare los pies a la panda de subnormales (porque encima están disparándose en su propio pie) que manejan a Biden desde la sombra.

Y recemos para que no le maten como a Kennedy.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

*Rusia está preparada para exportar hasta 30 millones de toneladas de grano en el segundo semestre de 2022, según el ministerio*
16:28 || 02/09/2022


----------



## HDR (2 Sep 2022)

¿Habéis visto lo de la famosa embarazada ucraniana supuestamente atacada por los rusos?





Todo es una ficción.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

*La UE presentará la próxima semana un paquete de préstamos de 5.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania*
16:32 || 02/09/2022


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso es lo que me da miedo, que Rusia no tiene ninguna prisa en acabar la guerra. Y nosotros los Europeos (no China, no EEUU) somos los que más lo vamos a sufrir (y la respuesta de nuestros dirigentes es jodete y duchate con agua fria, pasa frio en invierno y calor en verano, dale el dinero que iba para nuestra recuperación a eeuu para comprar gas mas caro o a Ucrania para que se lo queden los oligarcas por el camino)



Exactamente ni Rusia, ni EEUU están interesados en terminar esta guerra...(tampoco en escalarla)
Europa se va a hundir, ese es el objetivo principal de los que diseñaron este conflicto...
Hacer a Europa un territorio dependiente totalmente económicamente de EEUU, y con eso competir con China.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Sep 2022)

⚡General Krivonos: Las pérdidas de Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia ya ascienden a cientos de miles de muertos.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exactamente ni Rusia, ni EEUU están interesados en terminar esta guerra...(tampoco en escalarla)
> Europa se va a hundir, ese es el objetivo principal de los que diseñaron este conflicto...
> Hacer a Europa un territorio dependiente totalmente económicamente de EEUU, y con eso competir con China.



El objetivo primario de los rusos era que los ukros se giñaran, acabar la guerra en una semana y obtener el par de cosillas que demandaban de Ukrania (neutralidad, Crimea y Dombass). A partir de ahí plan B: si no han querido por las buenas, por las malas de verdad: se echa más carne al asador y problema resuelto.

El objetivo primario de la OTAN era arruinar a los rusos en los primeros 15 días de guerra a base de sanciones y que recularan con el rabo entre las piernas. Fracasado el plan A, no hay plan B y solo queda el pollosincabecismo.

Que los yankis quieran a Europa arruinada es un puto disparate. Para qué iban a querer una herramienta rota? Y a ellos no les está yendo especialmente bien tampoco.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El general ucraniano Kryvonos dijo que Ucrania ya había perdido "cientos de miles de muertos" desde que comenzó la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ese uniforme gris con camisa negra ???, parece un uniforme de la milicia, MVSN.


----------



## ZARGON (2 Sep 2022)

Los persas pescaron 2 drones navales. Pronto la replica...
El destructor Jamaran de la Armada iraní incautó dos drones de la Armada estadounidense en el Golfo de Adén.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podias transcribirlo aqui...a mi no me deja abrirlo...


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ucrania
> Georgia
> Chechenia
> Ingushetia
> ...



¿Hungría y Checoslovaquia?

Añade la reconquista, los Reyes Católicos y 1898, no te jode...


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Otro ejemplo de la estupidez de los medios en España.

Cinco días.
En portada: Rusia reactiva el gaseoducto.




Dentro de la noticia : Rusia no ha reactivado nada





Esto se llama mentir, manipular, falsear, adoctrinar.
Sin más.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, se va a hablar de lo que a tí te salga de los cohones, ¿porque no te vas a la sede de VOX y os haceis una pajillas?



...pero...sin mariconadas...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo primario de los rusos era que los ukros se giñaran, acabar la guerra en una semana y obtener el par de cosillas que demandaban de Ukrania (neutralidad, Crimea y Dombass). A partir de ahí plan B: si no han querido por las buenas, por las malas de verdad: se echa más carne al asador y problema resuelto.
> 
> El objetivo primario de la OTAN era arruinar a los rusos en los primeros 15 días de guerra a base de sanciones y que recularan con el rabo entre las piernas. Fracasado el plan A, no hay plan B y solo queda el pollosincabecismo.
> 
> Que los yankis quieran a Europa arruinada es un puto disparate. Para qué iban a querer una herramienta rota? Y a ellos no les está yendo especialmente bien tampoco.



Su picolero de guardia le informa;

EEUU quiere a su aliado arruinado para destruir su consumo de energía sin que afecte a la suya, es rentable del copón y siempre van a obedecer por muy mal que estén.

Win-win.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y para terminar, una arcada proporcionada por la Sumadora:



Pues macho...aclararse...porque es eso O LA GUERRA...

Y porque no el dia que haya que votar SU DEMOCRACIA...no nos quedamos todos en casita???


----------



## Impresionante (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Confirmado:
El G7 topará los precios del gas y petróleo rusos.
Eso sí, no dice cuál es el precio .

El G7 acuerda topar el gas ruso para diezmar los ingresos de Moscú

Por tanto, de momento son palabras que se lleva el viento.
Yo si fuera Rusia, no cortaría el gas. Pero lo pondría un 50% más caro para Europa.
Y si no lo quieren, pues se quedan sin él.
Veremos que hace Rusia, si espera a que la medida avance, o si este mismo domingo ya cortan el flujo del todo.


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

US’ chip sales ban further disrupts supply chain; insiders optimistic about China breaking US’ stranglehold - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Prohibición de venta de chips en EE. UU. interrumpe aún más la cadena de suministro; Expertos optimistas sobre la ruptura de China con EE.UU.

*Estados Unidos prohíbe a dos empresas vender chips sofisticados a China *en la medida más reciente de intensificación de la contención del sector de alta tecnología de China, incluida la inteligencia artificial (IA) y la supercomputación. 

.../...

pero los expertos de la industria son optimistas sobre la posibilidad de que China rompa el dominio de EE. UU. dados los logros ya logrados en aspectos como las herramientas de fabricación de chips. . 

*Nvidia *dijo en una presentación ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores de EE. UU. que* el gobierno de EE. UU. informó a la compañía el 26 de agosto sobre un nuevo requisito de licencia para cualquier exportación futura a China continental, Hong Kong de su A100 y los próximos circuitos integrados H100*. Citó las supuestas preocupaciones del gobierno de EE. UU. de que los semiconductores pueden ser utilizados por el ejército de China. 

*AMD también recibió nuevos requisitos de licencia que impedirán que sus chips de inteligencia artificial MI250 se exporten a China, *

"La última medida de EE. UU. apunta a la potencia informática avanzada, que respalda la inteligencia artificial (IA) y la supercomputación, y por lo tanto* afectará la estrategia de China de canalizar más recursos informáticos de las áreas orientales a las regiones occidentales menos desarrolladas, así como a las empresas nacionales de Internet dedicadas a la automoción. -conducción y servicios en la nube"*, dijo. 

"*En términos de hardware, nuestra brecha con Nvidia se ha ido cerrando, y algunos de los productos de las empresas chinas muestran un mejor rendimiento que Nvidia. Pero Nvidia lo hace mejor en el sistema operativo de software gracias a la actualización de su producto después de tantos años de cooperación con las empresas de terminales. *", dijo el gerente, señalando que los proveedores nacionales tomarán la participación de mercado de Nvidia en China después de que se prohíba. 

Con sus ventajas tecnológicas, EE. UU. ha abusado una y otra vez del concepto de seguridad nacional y su poder estatal para reprimir el desarrollo de las economías emergentes y los países en desarrollo. La medida viola los principios de la economía de mercado, daña las reglas del comercio internacional y altera la estabilidad de cadenas industriales y de suministro globales" 

En general, *las empresas estadounidenses como Qualcomm e Intel lideran el diseño de chips, las empresas europeas como ASML proporcionan equipos de fabricación avanzados, Japón tiene muchos materiales como fotoprotector, mientras que Samsung y SK Hynix de Corea del Sur son gigantes productores de chips de memoria y la isla de Taiwán domina el mercado de la fundición.

"Dado que EE. UU. ha impuesto medidas enérgicas contra casi todos los eslabones críticos de la industria de chips complejos, es probable que EE. UU. solo intensifique las medidas de represión en estos aspectos" *

los expertos señalaron que* la intensificación de la represión por parte de EE. UU. del sector de semiconductores de China es una alarma sobria para las empresas nacionales y las obligará a aumentar los intercambios entre las empresas upstream y downstream para acelerar el reemplazo nacional y, en consecuencia, impulsar un progreso más rápido de lo esperado del chip de China. industria. 

los gigantes locales de la industria de chips como National Silicon Industry Group Co están procediendo con expansiones de capacidad para obleas de silicio de 12 pulgadas en un intento por mejorar la autoeficiencia de semiconductores del país,* dijo.

Los expertos y expertos de la industria han expresado optimismo sobre la capacidad de China para ponerse al día con los países avanzados en el sector de los semiconductores, diciendo que las empresas nacionales de chips deben coordinarse, aumentar la inversión y atraer talento de alto nivel para el desarrollo sostenible de la industria.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todo eso que cuenta es mentira, un primo de mi abuelo era profesor de matematicas y durante la gce llego a Mayor de Milicias y mando una Brigada Mixta del EPR, despues de la guerra tuvo un juicio y solo estuvo un año preso, no cometio ningun crimen, fue depurado y no pudo volver a la enseñanza, el resto de su vida se dedico a dar clases particulares de tapadillo.



El ejemplo del que partimos es 'fueron ajusticiados' y ese no es el caso. Y en este que comenta ¿no estamos viendo que en las ciudades recuperadas en Ucrania por Rusia les van a dar clases distintas? ¿De veras nos vamos a creer que dejarían gente pro-nazi dando clases? ¿A que no? es de pura lógica si te implicas políticamente y se produce una guerra que te quedes sin trabajo si eres profesor. Otra cosa es el ejemplo de @Atalaya


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡General Krivonos: Las pérdidas de Ucrania en la guerra contra Rusia ya ascienden a cientos de miles de muertos.



Madre mía... Poco a poco va saliendo la verdad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Dicen que Putin tiene parkinson y cancer ... a lo mejor el que tiene parkinson y cancer (por haberse emponzoñado) es el "perrodista" que escribe semejantes soplapolleces y que antes era follavacunas.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que los yankis quieran a Europa arruinada es un puto disparate. Para qué iban a querer una herramienta rota? Y a ellos no les está yendo especialmente bien tampoco.



Los aliados querian en 1945, dividir Alemania en varios paises agricolas independientes, sin ninguna industria, una Confederacion del Rin como maximo, nuestros aliados anglosajones quieren un continente europeo dividido, pobre, sin industria y con decenas de millones de inmigrantes musulmanes, moronegros pagapensiones de esos.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le informa;
> 
> EEUU quiere a su aliado arruinado para destruir su consumo de energía sin que afecte a la suya, es rentable del copón y siempre van a obedecer por muy mal que estén.
> 
> Win-win.



Nada, no. Si USA pierde el mercado europeo se van a la puta ruina al día siguiente. Simplemente la han cagao con el asunto ruso y no saben como salir del paso. Ni los yankis ni los europeos.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los aliados querian en 1945, dividir Alemania en varios paises agricolas independientes, sin ninguna industria, una Confederacion del Rin como maximo, nuestros aliados anglosajones quieren un continente europeo dividido, pobre, sin industria y con decenas de millones de inmigrantes musulmanes, moronegros pagapensiones de esos.



Y a quiénes les van a vender sus baratijas? A los rusos? Niet .... a los chinos? Bu ....


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y a quiénes les van a vender sus baratijas?



Ni idea !!!.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (2 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía... Poco a poco va saliendo la verdad.



Admitir que han sido CIENTOS DE MILES de bajas (minimo 100 mil) suponen un minimo del 20% de todo el ejercito ucraniano para arriba (teniendo en cuenta que son 500 mil).

Yo diria que hann caido un 70% (300 mil bajas).

Veo un Octubre Legendario en la Plaza Roja celebrando la Victoria.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ni idea !!!.



Mira, si tu tienes una empresa y yo otra, hacemos negocios y ganamos dinero los dos, lo último que queremos tu y yo es que el otro se arruine. Pues con el binomio UE-USA pasa lo mismo. Las economías están tan entrelazadas que la ruina de uno es la ruina del otro.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Es usted un fanático peligroso y puede ser un asesino potencial caballero, ¿Qué crímenes se iban a inculcar a los niños abulenses menores de 14 años antes del inicio de la GCE que justificasen el asesinato de sus maestros como lo justifica usted?, no solo hablamos de los treinta de Ávila, sino de los más de dos mil en toda España, ¿Qué no iban a misa? ¿Qué no explicaban el catecismo?, ¿le parece motivo suficiente para su asesinato. me repugnan todos los crímenes y ni por asomo se me ocurre justificar el asesinato de religiosos, por el solo hecho de serlo, por parte de la represión republicana, pero que hoy en día con los datos conocidos que gentes como usted justifiquen los asesinatos de los maestros me produce escalofríos.



¿Coooomo? ¿un 'fanatico peligroso' y un 'potencial asesino' por dudar de que a esos los ajusticiasen por nada como dice usted? mire, para que vea la diferencia, yo no he pensado tal cosa de usted pese a lo que está defendiendo, que obviamente hace más aguas que el Titanic en su momento. Su desnortada reacción le define a usted, pero me abstengo de describirla.

Esto es muy sencillo, si quiere mantener un debate respetuoso sobre ello pese a que está fuera de tópico, adelante, pero veamos las acusaciones que les fueron imputadas a cada uno. Sus nombres, las pruebas que se presentaron en los tribunales y los testigos. Otra cosa será que usted las niegue o diga que son falsas, pero decir que el régimen de Franco asesinó profesores 'solo por sus ideas', mire no me lo creo, así que demuéstrelo. Y no vuelva a caer en la bajeza de insultarme, pensaba que era usted un caballero y ahora estoy en duda sobre eso.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias transcribirlo aqui...a mi no me deja abrirlo...



Tampoco puedo. Leí la sinopsis del buscador y tomé el enlace sin abrirlo la 1ª vez, dado que ya leí sobre el caso hace años. Le dejo este otro que sí abre:








Archivos secretos de James V. Forrestal publicados por el FBI ⋆ Lucía Durán Tarotista


Te sorprenderá lo que puedes descubrir sobre Archivos secretos de James V. Forrestal publicados por el FBI y podrás resolver tus dudas gracias a las artes adivinatorias de Lucía Durán.




luciaduran.net





También es un enlace de mierda realmente. Lo más probable es que se cargasen a Forrestal por lo que reza este otro artículo, no por ningún 'OVNI':









James V. Forrestal y el prisionero de Spandau (I)







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## El_Suave (2 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues algo de eso tiene que haber, porque esten todos al unísono con todo esto es como poco sospechoso.



Es más simple que todo eso. Se llama "bando" y se llama "guerra". Faltaría más que un bando fuera a la guerra sin ir todos al unísono.

El error es de quienes no se dan cuenta que esto va de "bandos" en guerra, y creen que va de conceptos como "verdad", "razón", o "justicia", todos ellos secundarios en la guerra.

Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que los mediterráneos no entendemos este concepto de "bando", "tribu", "horda", con la intensidad que lo entienden los germánicos.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Dos civiles muertos en un bombardeo en el distrito Chervonogvardeyskiy de Makiivka. Hay lesiones. Los distritos de Horlivka, Kyiv, Kirovskyi y Kuybyshevskyi de Donetsk también están bajo el fuego de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Los lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y la artillería de 155 mm de los ucranianos están operando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Admitir que han sido CIENTOS DE MILES de muertos (minimo 100 mil) suponen un minimo del 20% de todo el ejercito ucraniano para arriba (teniendo en cuenta que son 500 mil).
> 
> Yo diria que hann caido un 70% (300 mil muertos).
> 
> Veo un Octubre Legendario en la Plaza Roja celebrando la Victoria.



No confundas bajas con fallecidos. Parece que se refería a bajas ( fallecidos, heridos, prisioneros, desertores )


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es más simple que todo eso. Se llama "bando" y se llama "guerra". Faltaría más que un bando fuera a la guerra sin ir todos al unísono.
> 
> El error es de quienes no se dan cuenta que esto va de "bandos" en guerra, y creen que va de conceptos como "verdad", "razón", o "justicia", todos ellos secundarios en la guerra.
> 
> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que los mediterráneos no entendemos este concepto de "bando", "tribu", "horda", con la intensidad que lo entienden los germánicos.



Cuando la mercedes y la volkswagen se vayan a China porque allí les cuesta la luz la mitad que aquí, cambiaremos de bando ....  

Por ahora se quedan porque alemania está subvencionando su industria a saco, pero eso no puede durar para siempre.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 18.00 horas del 2 de septiembre

A pesar de la destrucción de un puesto de mando de las AFU en Bereznevatom y de un depósito en Bila Krinnitsa, las fuerzas ucranianas no abandonan los intentos de ampliar su zona de control en las estepas de la sección Andreevsky del frente.

Los blindados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen intentando, bajo el fuego de la artillería y la aviación rusas, avanzar hacia la ruta de Novaya Kakhovka, esta vez hacia el sur, exponiéndose a los golpes del norte.

Unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas entraron en el pueblo de Bezymennoye, al oeste de Karlomarkivske, que no lograron tomar.

Los bombarderos rusos Su-34 lanzaron casi dos docenas de toneladas de bombas FAB-500 sobre las posiciones de las AFU en Bezymyne. La mano de obra enemiga, el equipo y el pequeño pueblo fantasma dejaron de existir.

Al mismo tiempo, la aviación del ejército ruso atacó a los efectivos de las AFU en el triángulo Sukhoy Stavok - Kostromka - Karlomarkivske - Bezimennoye.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía... Poco a poco va saliendo la verdad.



Es creíble, los rusos cada día mandan una lluvia de plomo. Yo no sé si en la historia se ha visto semejante cortina de fuego de forma sostenida.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los aliados querian en 1945, dividir Alemania en varios paises agricolas independientes, sin ninguna industria, una Confederacion del Rin como maximo, nuestros aliados anglosajones quieren un continente europeo dividido, pobre, sin industria y con decenas de millones de inmigrantes musulmanes, moronegros pagapensiones de esos.



Por qué no nos cuentas lo que pasó finalmente con cada bloque de alemania?


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los persas pescaron 2 drones navales. Pronto la replica...
> El destructor Jamaran de la Armada iraní incautó dos drones de la Armada estadounidense en el Golfo de Adén.



van por energía solar, curioso


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Por qué no nos cuentas lo que pasó finalmente con cada bloque de alemania?



Gracias a la fundacion de la DDR, los anglocabrones no llevaron a cabo su plan, pero ahora van a por todas y estamos a su merced...


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania: la esposa de un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas estaba husmeando en los datos de su marido sobre las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas atacadas
> 
> Una residente de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, de 31 años, utilizó a su marido "en la oscuridad": le preguntó por la ubicación de su unidad militar y de otros grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en posiciones avanzadas y pasó esta información al servicio de inteligencia militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



las tías... menudo clásico desde Eva.


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mira, si tu tienes una empresa y yo otra, hacemos negocios y ganamos dinero los dos, lo último que queremos tu y yo es que el otro se arruine. Pues con el binomio UE-USA pasa lo mismo. Las economías están tan entrelazadas que la ruina de uno es la ruina del otro.



Eso es una relación de paridad y equidad en la que quitamos las armas en la ecuación. El problema es que algunos pensamos que las armas y su poder, tanto de ataque como de defensa, pueden mucho e intervienen.

Si hay un poder extra que se ejerce ya no hablamos de comercio sino de mafia y entonces el negocio sobrevive lo justo justito para que me pagues la coima y si no interfiere con mi industria. Si hay otros en conflicto que pagan más tu negocio se va al garete.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Sep 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Un 77% de los alemanes piensan que en un conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia, la paz tienen que negociarla con... "occidente"
> 
> Sería interesante saber cual fue el porcentaje de alemanes que opinaron que *es la propia Ucrania y no "occidente" quien debería iniciar negociaciones para poner fin a la guerra de acuerdo a sus intereses*, aunque esa opción no creo que ni se la planteasen los encuestadores ni los encuestados.
> 
> Mentalidad "occidental"



Hombre, es que esa opción no se la plantea nadie medio informado de la situación. Todas las personas inteligentes saben que esta guerra es de Occidente contra Rusia, en la que los pobres ucranianos han sido pillados en medio como proveedores de carne de cañon.

Todos los inteligentes lo saben, otra cosa es lo que digan, pues la palabra se inventó para ocultar los pensamientos, y ocultar los pensamientos es muy útil en modo guerra.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

He notado que @TeatroDeVariedades me ha ignorado por mi respuesta a @Atalaya . He entrado con el otro navegador para leer las lindezas que me ha soltado. Las reproduzco para después contestar:



> ¡¡¡Enseñó usted la patita!!! He de reconocer que me he llevado cierta decepción, siempre hablando de lo que nos une para construir un país soberano, pero en el fondo quiere construir "su país" sin los "26 millones de hijos de puta que hay que fusilar".
> Su alabanza y justificación de un dictador criminal es deleznable. Calificar a las víctimas de la dictadura franquista como conspiradores, le sitúa al mismo nivel que los victimarios; personas asesinadas, torturadas, humillada, despojada de toda dignidad, saqueadas, enterradas en cunetas o en fosas comunes, utilizadas como esclavos, todo por el "bienestar" de los "ganadores" y luego viene aquí a compadecerse de los "pobres" soldados ucranianos, que no saben lo que hacen y le niega a sus compatriotas, víctimas de la dictadura, el trato humano que se merecen. ¿Y usted dice ser cristiano?, espero que su Dios le tenga preparada una gran sorpresa final. Al ignore caballero



La 1ª barbaridad es que me acusa de '_en el fondo quiere construir "su país" sin los "26 millones de hijos de puta que hay que fusilar_"' y luego suelta la típica retahila de acusaciones de la izquierda sobre el régimen de Franco, 'olvidando' que aquello fue una guerra fraticida y que ambos bandos cometieron crímenes, claro, es que los de izquierdas son 'seres de luz'. Venga hombre ¿no le da vergüenza? y voy a poner un ejemplo que conozco por que lo vivió uno de mis abuelos en esa asquerosa guerra que empezó la izquierda con un golpe de Estado, como el de Zelensky. Relato:


_Mi abuelo al ser de izquierdas, terminó siendo designado al control de los presos en una cárcel de Algemesí. No es que él quisiera tal puesto, pero ahí lo pusieron. Y dado que éste implicaba cierto mando, tuvo que vérselas con las partidas de la CNT/FAI que regularmente llegaban a esa cárcel para llevar a los presos a dar 'el paseillo'. Pues bien, en diversas ocasiones, que no en todas, pudo salvar la vida de los presos al exigir la documentación obligatoria que prescribía el Gobierno de la República para sus traslados. Y tan cierto es esto, que después de caer Valencia y Algemesí, a él lo hicieron preso las tropas franquistas ¿y qué sucedió? pues que aquellos que vivieron el terror de ver a la CNT/FAI exigiendo que se los entregasen y sobrevivieron por que mi señor abuelo, (un gran señor de izquierdas, tuvo los santos cojones de plantarse ante esa CHUSMA ASESINA y decirles que no, aún a riesgo de que le pegasen un tiro por la espalda en cualquier momento) fueron a presentarse ante los franquistas para dar fé de su comportamiento irreprochable, y afirmar que estaban vivos gracias a él ¿y que hicieron los franquistas? pues lo soltaron sin ningún tipo de cargos, pese a que estuvo trabajando allí en esa cárcel._

Y ahora usted, señor, si quiere seguir ignorándome, adelante, usted se lo pierde. Lo que no espere de mi, es que a sabiendas me calle sobre los crímenes de unos o de otros. Y punto.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Eso es una relación de paridad y equidad en la que quitamos las armas en la ecuación. El problema es que algunos pensamos que las armas y su poder, tanto de ataque como de defensa, pueden mucho e intervienen.
> 
> Si hay un poder extra que se ejerce ya no hablamos de comercio sino de mafia y entonces el negocio sobrevive lo justo justito para que me pagues la coima y si no interfiere con mi industria. Si hay otros en conflicto que pagan más tu negocio se va al garete.



Los yankis no tienen recambio para el mercao europeo y más si tienes en cuenta que se van a quedar sin el chino también.

Tal y como yo lo veo lo que pretende el bloque occidental es volver a hace 20 años que hacían lo que les salía de los cojones. Que van a conseguir? Quedarse los usa y los 27 enanitos por un lado, los 28 en la puta ruina, y el resto del mundo por otro.


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo primario de los rusos era que los ukros se giñaran, acabar la guerra en una semana y obtener el par de cosillas que demandaban de Ukrania (neutralidad, Crimea y Dombass). A partir de ahí plan B: si no han querido por las buenas, por las malas de verdad: se echa más carne al asador y problema resuelto.
> 
> El objetivo primario de la OTAN era arruinar a los rusos en los primeros 15 días de guerra a base de sanciones y que recularan con el rabo entre las piernas. Fracasado el plan A, no hay plan B y solo queda el pollosincabecismo.
> 
> Que los yankis quieran a Europa arruinada es un puto disparate. Para qué iban a querer una herramienta rota? Y a ellos no les está yendo especialmente bien tampoco.



Cuando pase el tiempo te quedara mas claro. Esta guerra fue diseñada para cortar el suminsitro de energia barata a Europa.
Es la estrategia de los demócratas para combatir a China.
Y no, la recesión en EEUU, no se va a comparar con el desastre económico que se vera en Europa...


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

Resumen:

POLACOS, IROS A TOMAR POR EL CULO.









Alemania dice que no indemnizará a Polonia por la Segunda Guerra Mundial


El Gobierno alemán ha afirmado que la cuestión de las reparaciones está jurídicamente cerrada tras el informe polaco que estima en 1,35 billones de euros los daños causados por la invasión nazi




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Tails (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

El agente de las AFU detenido se inmola en el centro de Tokmak, región de Zaporizhzhya - miembro de la administración militar y civil de la región V. Rogov. 
Vladimir le dijo a @RVvoenkor que el hombre se inmoló con una granada durante su detención. Aparte del propio terrorista suicida, nadie resultó herido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## silenus (2 Sep 2022)

El bombardero B-2 dispara su primer misil furtivo de largo alcance


Esta aeronave es difícil de detectar incluso para las matrices de baja frecuencia, puede entregar artillería convencional y nuclear, e incorporará modernización criptográfica y un Sistema de orientación asistido por radar (RATS).




www.20minutos.es


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Cuando pase el tiempo te quedara mas claro. Esta guerra fue diseñada para cortar el suminsitro de energia barata a Europa.
> Es la estrategia de los demócratas para combatir a China.
> Y no, la recesión en EEUU, no se va a comparar con el desastre económico que se vera en Europa...



Esta guerra fue diseñada para que los rusos se giñaran, pusieran a otro yeltsin, garantizarse energía barata para otros 50 años y un pais clave por lo menos neutral contra china. Como ves les ha salido mal y todo lo que ha venido después está fuera del guión porque no había plan B. Lo que ha venido después son todo palos de ciego y consecuencias no buscadas ni previstas.

Por cierto, todo eso que digo lo podían haber tenido dándole a los rusos las cuatro migajillas que pedían, pero las élites yankis y europeas son tan ceporras que ni a eso llegan. Ahora se van a quedar sin nada, por zampabollos ...


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis no tienen recambio para el mercao europeo y más si tienes en cuenta que se van a quedar sin el chino también.
> 
> Tal y como yo lo veo lo que pretende el bloque occidental es volver a hace 20 años que hacían lo que les salía de los cojones. Que van a conseguir? Quedarse los usa y los 27 enanitos por un lado, los 28 en la puta ruina, y el resto del mundo por otro.



Hace 20 años teníamos menos constricción en la capacidad industrial que la que tenemos ahora.

Entonces emigraba el camarero o más bien la mano de obra excedente del campo. A los ingenieros no les resultaba interesante el tema porque empezaban porque tenian que aprender el idioma del país receptor, cosa que hoy con el inglés la fuga de capital humano rebaja el precio.

El dólar baja menos que el euro y son los poseedores de dólares los que van a comprar Europa con una moneda más depauperada pero es lo mismo si hay excedente de dinero y el otro pone el precio más bajo.

A quienes les van a impedir comprar nuestros países, de una forma o de tres, será a chinos y rusos. El precio es lo de menos si adquieren el mismo bien.

Vamos por autopista al tercer mundo globalizado: cuatro terratenientes tienen el país y su mando, solo que ahora están más lejos y no los pillas ni con una revolución.

Resumiendo, van a expoliar lo mismo o más, somos nosotros los que tendremos aún menos porque se llevarán mayor pellizco que el que era posible hace 20 años.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El bombardero B-2 dispara su primer misil furtivo de largo alcance
> 
> 
> Esta aeronave es difícil de detectar incluso para las matrices de baja frecuencia, puede entregar artillería convencional y nuclear, e incorporará modernización criptográfica y un Sistema de orientación asistido por radar (RATS).
> ...



Pa' furtivos-furtivos los hipersónicos, te da igual verlos.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> POLACOS, IROS A TOMAR POR EL CULO.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú no ibas de anti-nazi?.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Sep 2022)

Bueno, los hijos de la élite empiezan a tener problemitas…ya se sabe que nunca se puede determinar la respuesta del contrario en una guerra de IV generación…








Paris : David Fabius, l'un des fils de Laurent Fabius, meurt dans une chute du 8e étage


INFO ACTU17. Il pourrait s'agir d'un suicide. Une enquête a été ouverte....




actu17.fr





Más en 8chan (red TOR) o fosas marianas…


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esta guerra fue diseñada para que los rusos se giñaran, pusieran a otro yeltsin, garantizarse energía barata para otros 50 años y un pais clave por lo menos neutral contra china. Como ves les ha salido mal y todo lo que ha venido después está fuera del guión porque no había plan B. Lo que ha venido después son todo palos de ciego y consecuencias no buscadas ni previstas.
> 
> Por cierto, todo eso que digo lo podían haber tenido dándole a los rusos las cuatro migajillas que pedían, pero las élites yankis son tan ceporras que ni a eso llegan. Ahora se van a quedar sin nada, por zampabollos ...



Estas subestimando a EEUU. De enserio crees que pensaban sacar a Putin con marchitas de protesta?
Ellos quieren Europa, no Rusia...si desgastan a Rusia mucho mejor, pero no creo que las sanciones que pusieron logren eso, sino lo contrario...
Y tu crees que eso lo puede ver un forero, pero no el departamento de Estado...? No los subestimes.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Cierto también. Pero eso sigue dejando en el aire la pregunta mas importante: y que pasa si por muchísimo que suframos ni Rusia peta ni Putin cae? Porque si aceptamos "sufrimiento" (el nuestro) como herramienta para conseguir el objetivo, igual es como intentar arreglar unas gafas con un martillo pilon.
> 
> A lo que voy es que no veo que nuestro posible futuro sufrimiento nos este proporcionando una posición de ventaja frente a Putin/Rusia. Ya van a por el 8o paquete de sanciones...



Es sabido que la Leyen es una infiltrada marxista (carlista, no grouchista )
Como sentenció el barbas: "la pauperización de las masas conduce a la Revolución..."
No hay otra.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 18.00 horas del 2 de septiembre
> 
> A pesar de la destrucción de un puesto de mando de las AFU en Bereznevatom y de un depósito en Bila Krinnitsa, las fuerzas ucranianas no abandonan los intentos de ampliar su zona de control en las estepas de la sección Andreevsky del frente.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien reconoce la escala de este mapa? 1:50.000? 3.5 km de penetración suicida por menos de un pasillo de km de ancho?


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estas subestimando a EEUU. De enserio crees que pensaban sacar a Putin con marchitas de protesta?



Si. Lo mismo que falló la inteligencia rusa en la rendición rápida ukra, ha fallado la inteligncia yanki en esto. Se creen su propia propaganda.



> Ellos quieren Europa, no Rusia...si desgastan a Rusia mucho mejor, pero no creo que las sanciones que pusieron logren eso, sino lo contrario...
> Y tu crees que eso lo puede ver un forero, pero no el departamento de Estado...? No los subestimes.



Y para qué van a querer tierra quemada? Para perder de un día para otro el 35 % de su PIB? No lo veo.

Que la cosa es muy simple: quito un gobierno incómodo del que no me puedo fíar contra china y de paso pongo un títere que llene el mercao de gas, petróleo y materias primas y mantenga los precios bajos. Guillermo de Ockham aprueba desde el más allá.

Lo peor de toda esta historia es que todo eso lo podían haber tenido dándoles cuatro migajillas a los rusos y por zampabollos se van a quedar sin nada.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*El ejército ruso pasa a la ofensiva desde cerca de Kherson y asalta las fortificaciones de las AFU en el Donbass* - noticia principal del resumen del enemigo:

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las tropas rusas, tras rechazar un ataque del enemigo, están contraatacando hacia Nikolaev, cerca de Vysokopolye y Potemkinoye;
▪ En el sector de Kharkiv, el ejército ruso lleva a cabo un asalto cerca de la ciudad de Husarovka;
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan las operaciones ofensivas cerca de Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Veselaya Dolina, Zaitseve y Maiorsk en dirección a Artemivsk;
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, el ejército ruso se esfuerza por mejorar su posición táctica en las zonas de Pervomayskoye, Oprosnoye y Nevelskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

Acabo de descubrir otro truco útil para postear enlaces a twitter que no obliguen a los lectores a registrarse (o a instalar plugins o usar la función de búsqueda).

En el enlace (quito la parte https de la izquierda para que Burbuja no lo haga clickable):

.... twitter.com/mdfzeh/status/1565705969685991426?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1565706085465464837|twgr^|twcon^s2_&ref_url=

Basta quitar todo lo que va después del código de status:

.... twitter.com/mdfzeh/status/1565705969685991426

El nuevo enlace, mucho más corto, cuando entras en él, no te pide hacer login en twitter (para espiarte) a nada que empiezas a hacer scroll. Y no muestra tweets relacionados, sino sólo el indicado.

La prueba aquí:



https://tinyurl.com/2p9bkhu4



Edito: la culpa es de burbuja.info (tu posteas un enlace limpio, pero al editar ves que usa un código de red social, y los enlaces que finalmente genera son "sucios"). El truco de poner un intermediario (como tinyurl) evitaría este problema... pero luego no hay preview 

Malditos publicistas...


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le informa;
> 
> EEUU quiere a su aliado arruinado para destruir su consumo de energía sin que afecte a la suya, es rentable del copón y siempre van a obedecer por muy mal que estén.
> 
> Win-win.



es un clásico imperial: manda a su nave auxiliar geopolítica contra otro enemigo, 
se libra de un creciente competidor y saquea su riqueza. De libro.


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los yankis no tienen recambio para el mercao europeo y más si tienes en cuenta que se van a quedar sin el chino también.
> 
> Tal y como yo lo veo lo que pretende el bloque occidental es volver a hace 20 años que hacían lo que les salía de los cojones. Que van a conseguir? Quedarse los usa y los 27 enanitos por un lado, los 28 en la puta ruina, y el resto del mundo por otro.



Eso no es tan diferente de lo que creo yo. Con la diferencia que EEUU no quedara en la ruina.
EEUU quiere volver a un mundo bipolar, siendo ellos el corazón económico de occidente, frente a los chinos. La 2da fase de este plan es el aislamiento de China, tal vez con la provocación de un conflicto armado en Taiwán.
Si la globalización sigue como hoy, en 20 años los chinos los superan...Ni los demócratas, ni los republicanos son globalistas.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> es un clásico imperial: manda a su nave auxiliar geopolítica contra otro enemigo,
> se libra de un creciente competidor y saquea su riqueza. De libro.



Hombre ... a este paso los que van a acabar saqueando otra vez París y Berlín son los rusos, eh?   No se si dejarán algo p'a los yankis ...


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso no es tan diferente de lo que creo yo. Con la diferencia que EEUU no quedara en la ruina.
> EEUU quiere volver a un mundo bipolar, siendo ellos el corazón económico de occidente, frente a los chinos. La 2da fase de este plan es el aislamiento de China, tal vez con la provocación de un conflicto armado en Taiwán.
> Si la globalización sigue como hoy, en 20 años los chinos los superan...Ni los demócratas, ni los republicanos son globalistas.



Pero es que USA no puede volver a eso. Su economía y sus deudas son globales. Si se encoge a eso ...... ruina inmediata .... O van a dejar de pagar a todo el mundo, fabricar los iphones en arkansas y venderlos en Toledo a más doblones todavía? No es viable el modelo.


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre ... a este paso los que van a acabar saqueando París y Berlín son los rusos, eh?   No se si dejarán algo p'a los yankis ...



Eso no va a pasar...
Rusia no va a tocar territorio Otan. Se quedara con parte de Ucrania, y tal vez con transnistria...


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

En horas se ha pasado de es absurdo poner un tope al gas....a se lo ponemos al petróleo Ruso porque nuestro amo EEUU nos ha ordenado ponerlo por mucho que hunda más la economía Europea (al gas no se lo ponemos que Alemania es del G7 y necesita el gas, lo que quieran el resto de paises Europeos, pues ajo y agua) Vale que Europa sean a día de hoy simples vasallos de EEUU, pero el resto del mundo no va a tragar igual. ¿Que pensarán el resto de paises exportadores de petróleo de esta medida? Porque mañana EEUU puede decidir unilateralmente que va a poner un tope a su petroleo. Pues nada, se acabó el petróleo Ruso en Europa, luego a quejarse de que suben los precios porque tienes comprarlo a otros paises más caro y lo malos que son los Rusos por no vendertelo al precio que les ordene EEUU.

Que listos son en EEUU, te han dicho que no te van a vender el petróleo al precio que tu ordenes y según EEUU así consigues parar la inflación. Claro, mucho mejor comprar petróleo de otros paises más caro....porque el Ruso ni lo vas a oler. Quien tenga que comprar diesel....que compre un bidón antes de que suba.


*El G7 acuerda un tope para el precio del petróleo ruso pese a la amenaza del Kremlin de cortar el suministro *

El precio límite será decidido por una amplia coalición antes de su aplicación
Han señalado que el objetivo es "reducir los ingresos rusos por ventas de petróleo" como financiación de la guerra en Ucrania
*Aliviar la inflación y perjudicar las finanzas rusas*
*La secretaria del Tesoro de Estados Unidos*, *Janet Yellen*, ha asegurado que el límite del precio del petróleo ruso acordado por los ministros de Finanzas del G7 ayudará a luchar contra la inflación, al tiempo que dará un golpe a la capacidad de Moscú para financiar su guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Sep 2022)

OJO CON MOLDAVIA.


GUERRA DE UCRANIA
*Soldados en Transdniestria en peligro, Rusia advierte a Moldavia*








Rusia dijo que estaba lista para ir a la guerra contra Moldavia si algo les sucedía a las tropas rusas en Transdestria. El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, advirtió a Moldavia que amenazar la seguridad de las tropas rusas en la región separatista de Transdniestria podría desencadenar una confrontación militar con Moscú. Rusia ha estacionado fuerzas de paz en Transdniestria desde principios de la década de 1990, cuando el conflicto armado vio a los separatistas prorrusos arrebatar grandes extensiones de territorio del control moldavo










Soldiers in Transdniestria in danger, Russia warns Moldova | Nexth City


Russia said it was ready to go to war against Moldova if anything happened to Russian troops in Transdestria. Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov w...




nexth.city


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia ha manipulado la visita del OIEA a la central nuclear.*
*Ucrania* ha denunciado este viernes que *Rusia* ha manipulado la visita de los expertos del *Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica* (*OIEA*) el jueves a la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, controlada por las tropas rusas, por lo que será "difícil" que la agencia nuclear de la *ONU *pueda elaborar un informe imparcial sobre la situación real en la planta, que está bajo constantes ataques.

"El Ejército ruso miente, manipula y tergiversa la realidad en la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia *al diseminar sólo aquella información que le beneficia a la misión del *OIEA*", ha denunciado la empresa estatal de energía nuclear de *Ucrania *en su cuenta de Telegram. Según *Energoatom*, la presencia de vehículos militares rusos en la sala de turbinas de los reactores "se presentó a los expertos del OIEA como equipamiento de las fuerzas de defensa química".

Además, añade, "los rusos no han permitido a la misión entrar en el centro de crisis de la central, donde hay actualmente personal militar ruso que los representantes del *OIEA *no debían ver", "ocultándoles" la presencia de "invasores rusos armados".

*Energoatom* también alega que la parte rusa, que ocupa la planta desde el pasado 4 de marzo, "ha bloqueado las comunicaciones móviles y de internet en *Energodar*", localidad que acoge la planta nuclear, "a fin de evitar que se enviaran fotografías y vídeos de la central nuclear y la ciudad dormitorio". Informa Efe


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nada, no. Si USA pierde el mercado europeo se van a la puta ruina al día siguiente. Simplemente la han cagao con el asunto ruso y no saben como salir del paso. Ni los yankis ni los europeos.



Creo que pensaron que Putin se iba a rajar como paso en el 2014. Como siempre pensaron ganar sin lucha.

El baile empezo, y pensaron que si lograban evitar una victoria rapida las "sanciones" y la elite se enfrentaría a Putin. Como se caen por las escaleras esta claro que no va a pasar.

Hoy intentan la guerra economica subiendo la apuesta, no se dan cuenta o creen que Putin no va a subir el nivel de la guerra, pero pueden volver a equivocarse.


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> los polacos aún no habéis asimilado que fracasasteis miserablemente en conquistar un imperio de mar a mar como hicieron los rusos,
> 
> ahora solo sois escobillas de water
> 
> escuece eh??



Bueno, porque no fuimos por el camino de la monarquía absoluta, que de haberlo hecho. Faltó poco para que el Rey de Polonia se convirtiese en Zar de Rusia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Últimamente muchos oligarcas, demasiados, están sucumbiendo. A veces junto con sus familias. Y casi siempre en circunstancias sospechosas. Estamos frente a una purga? No olvidemos las declaraciones de Putin sobre el momento de una "purificación". 

Y si alguien puede moverlo de la silla son precisamente estos oligarcas


----------



## rudeboy (2 Sep 2022)

Esta ofensiva ucraniana viene bien para sustraer tropas y medios del frente de soledar- Bakhmut que es donde tenían alguna posibilidad los rusos de ganar terreno, ya que una vez caida esta podrían llevar el frente hasta kramatrosk , otro buen trozo de terreno irrecuperable para los ucranianos. Pero han abierto otro frente donde los rusos juegan a la defensiva y es el más desfavorable para ellos, ya que tienen que cruzar el dnieper para abastecerse. Aunque las perdidas sean grandes en estos primeros compases de la batalla, veremos como el frente norte queda paralizado en pos de reforzar el sur, ya que si algo ha quedado demostrado es que los rusos no tienen fuerzas actualmente para presionar por varios frentes, véase el caso del avance por izium, o Avdiivka paralizados desde hace meses.
Asi pues tenemos un cambio de tendencia que veremos como evoluciona, obviamente cuando se ataca se pierden hombres y material, eso es algo que cualquier soldado de la primera oleada sabe y con gusto entrega la vida por su país y muestra una vez más la valentía de la que hacen gala los ucranianos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En horas se ha pasado de es absurdo poner un tope al gas....a se lo ponemos al petróleo Ruso porque nuestro amo EEUU nos ha ordenado ponerlo por mucho que hunda más la economía Europea (al gas no se lo ponemos que Alemania es del G7 y necesita el gas, lo que quieran el resto de paises Europeos, pues ajo y agua) Vale que Europa sean a día de hoy simples vasallos de EEUU, pero el resto del mundo no va a tragar igual. ¿Que pensarán el resto de paises exportadores de petróleo de esta medida? Porque mañana EEUU puede decidir unilateralmente que va a poner un tope a su petroleo. Pues nada, se acabó el petróleo Ruso en Europa, luego a quejarse de que suben los precios porque tienes comprarlo a otros paises más caro y lo malos que son los Rusos por no vendertelo al precio que les ordene EEUU.
> 
> Que listos son en EEUU, te han dicho que no te van a vender el petróleo al precio que tu ordenes y según EEUU así consigues parar la inflación. Claro, mucho mejor comprar petróleo de otros paises más caro....porque el Ruso ni lo vas a oler. Quien tenga que comprar diesel....que compre un bidón antes de que suba.
> 
> ...



Es infantil…el que vende se puede negar simplemente a suministrar la materia si el precio no le convence…no hemos visto a los agricultores o pescadores tirar las cosas…


----------



## ROBOTECH (2 Sep 2022)

Lo que está claro es que Europa debe olvidarse de energía limpia si se quiere reindustrializar.


ignorante dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir otro truco útil para postear enlaces a twitter que no obliguen a los lectores a registrarse (o a instalar plugins o usar la función de búsqueda).
> 
> En el enlace (quito la parte https de la izquierda para que Burbuja no lo haga clickable):
> 
> ...




Hay otra opción que es sustituir twitter.com por nitter.it

Ejemplo:









Ghost (@mdfzeh)


Remember this lady that became the face of western msm after the maternity hospital in Mariupol was bombed?




nitter.it


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar...
> Rusia no va a tocar territorio Otan. Se quedara con parte de Ucrania, y tal vez con transnistria...



Y quien ha dicho que van a tocar territorio OTAN. He dicho "saquear". No se ..... dentro de un año cuando la mercedes se vaya a China o Moscú porque no puede pagar la luz en alemania algo harán los alemanes. Entonces será el momento de saquearlos.  

A diferencia de en Rusia o China, los oligarcas europeos hacen lo que les sale de los cojones y no miran más que su puto bolsillo, así que puedes esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estas subestimando a EEUU. De enserio crees que pensaban sacar a Putin con marchitas de protesta?
> Ellos quieren Europa, no Rusia...si desgastan a Rusia mucho mejor, pero no creo que las sanciones que pusieron logren eso, sino lo contrario...
> Y tu crees que eso lo puede ver un forero, pero no el departamento de Estado...? No los subestimes.



Europa ya la tienen , hay que estar muy ciego para no ver eso. Europa se esta suicidando simplemente poruqe se lo piden los embajadores yanquis. Practicamente ningun pais protesta, para que vas a cargar contra un aliado que en realidad es tu lacayo y que moriria por tí. No tiene ningun sentido.

En cuanto a sacar a Putin con maniobras internas, es subestimarlos no contar con que lo intenten y tengan planes para ellos. Tumbaron a la URSS de esa forma y era mucho más fuerte que la Rusia actual. Seguramente habia esos planes, simplemente habran salido mal, estas cosas son complejisimas no van a funcionarles siempre.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es más simple que todo eso. Se llama "bando" y se llama "guerra". Faltaría más que un bando fuera a la guerra sin ir todos al unísono.
> 
> El error es de quienes no se dan cuenta que esto va de "bandos" en guerra, y creen que va de conceptos como "verdad", "razón", o "justicia", todos ellos secundarios en la guerra.
> 
> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones que los mediterráneos no entendemos este concepto de "bando", "tribu", "horda", con la intensidad que lo entienden los germánicos.



Yo es que no me he debido enterar que estamos en guerra, no he visto publicada la declaración de guerra emitida por el congreso de los diputados hacia ningún país. ¿Lo ha visto usted? Me puede pasar la fuente donde sale la declaración de guerra.

Ahhh!! que no hay declaración y no estamos en guerra que es un tema de intereses economicos y nada más.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

6 barcos más para Turquía.

*Salen seis nuevas embarcaciones con cereales de puertos ucranianos hacia Turquía para su inspección*. El Ministerio de Defensa turco ha informado este viernes de que seis embarcaciones cargadas con cereales han partido desde puertos ucranianos hacia Turquía para su inspección en virtud del acuerdo firmado entre Ucrania y Rusia.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> OJO CON MOLDAVIA.
> 
> 
> GUERRA DE UCRANIA
> ...



La OTAN, ante los fracasos en Ucrania quiere abrir un segundo frente como sea. El problema será saber si Rusia considerará ese segundo frente como una escalada. A Putin ya no le valdría ir con una mano atada a la espalda y tendría que caer sobre Odessa con todo lo que tiene.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Bueno, porque no fuimos por el camino de la monarquía absoluta, que de haberlo hecho. Faltó poco para que el Rey de Polonia se convirtiese en Zar de Rusia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ya pusisteis un zar de pega y os lo devolvieron de un cañonazo .... Literal ....


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo que pensaron que Putin se iba a rajar como paso en el 2014. Como siempre pensaron ganar sin lucha.
> 
> El baile empezo, y pensaron que si lograban evitar una victoria rapida las "sanciones" y la elite se enfrentaría a Putin. Como se caen por las escaleras esta claro que no va a pasar.
> 
> Hoy intentan la guerra economica subiendo la apuesta, no se dan cuenta o creen que Putin no va a subir el nivel de la guerra, pero pueden volver a equivocarse.



Diría que hoy las élites ya no se hacen ilusiones, al menos no las mismas ilusiones. Somos nosotros, los paganinis de la leche, los que no queremos enterarnos de la torta que se nos viene.

No van dar marcha atrás. Todo lo que están haciendo hoy demuestra que no cuentan con éso porque han quemado las naves. Ahora ellos ya saben hacia donde van, donde hay que poner los huevos y que huevos hay que abandonar. Los que no sabemos exactamente hacia donde nos llevan ahora somos nosotros, los de a pie.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Esta guerra fue diseñada para que los rusos se giñaran, pusieran a otro yeltsin, garantizarse energía barata para otros 50 años y un pais clave por lo menos neutral contra china. Como ves les ha salido mal y todo lo que ha venido después está fuera del guión porque no había plan B. Lo que ha venido después son todo palos de ciego y consecuencias no buscadas ni previstas.
> 
> Por cierto, todo eso que digo lo podían haber tenido dándole a los rusos las cuatro migajillas que pedían, pero las élites yankis y europeas son tan ceporras que ni a eso llegan. Ahora se van a quedar sin nada, por zampabollos ...



El primer párrafo lo suscribo.

El segundo párrafo para empezar los rusos no pedían cuatro migajillas, eso es lo que hubieran hecho un Yeltsin cualquiera, sino el trato de igual a igual, sin imposiciones de un Imperio autoproclamado única potencia global.

Ahora vamos a la guerra, sin más, una guerra que nadie puede ganar.

La única potencia dentro de Occidente que podría aún poner algo de cordura, e intentar parar esto, es Francia. Pero esta Francia de Maricron ni está ni se la espera.

Desde luego de Alemania, uno de los diseñadores culpables de todo este dislate que nadie espere nada.l sargento


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Intel Slava Z
*
"Kiev intentó introducir a sus espías bajo la apariencia de periodistas en la delegación del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zapaorozhye"*


----------



## Cosmopolita (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Iraq, Libia, Siria...hasta que Rusia invada 6 paises, tiene vales.



Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

Pues eso, que la mayoría de paises Europeos no pintan nada, ni importan a nadie, importa el G7, en el que si está Alemania y por eso se pone tope al petróleo Ruso pero no al gas mientras que Alemania no de el visto bueno. Una Europa democrática.....en la que solo importa lo que quiera Alemania (y un poco, pero bastante menos, Francia e Italia) Las necesidades del resto de paises Europeos importan lo que un cero a la izquierda.


*Von der Leyen le pide a Alemania limitar el precio del gas ruso*. *La presidenta de la Comisión Europea*, Ursula von der Leyen, ha propuesto este viernes fijar un precio tope para el gas ruso que se exporta a Europa


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que Europa debe olvidarse de energía limpia si se quiere reindustrializar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Whois Record for Nitter.it*
How does this work?





Domain Profile

Registrar StatusclientDeleteProhibitedDates343 days old
Created on 2021-09-24
Expires on 2023-07-15
Updated on 2022-07-27 Tech Contact—IP Address95.216.12.121 - 8 other sites hosted on this server IP Location




- Uusimaa - Tuusula - Hetzner Online GmbhASN




AS24940 HETZNER-AS, DE (registered Jun 03, 2002)IP History3 changes on 3 unique IP addresses over 0 years Hosting History5 changes on 5 unique name servers over 1 year 
Website

Website Title




500 Can t connect to www.nitter.it:443 (Bad hostname www.nitter.it ) Response Code500
Whois Record ( last updated on 2022-09-02 )
Domain: nitter.it
Status: clientDeleteProhibited
Signed: no
Created: 2021-09-24 16:17:20
Last Update: 2022-07-27 23:16:55
Expire Date: 2023-07-15

Registrant
Organization: Verkkis
Address: Tyynenmerenkatu 11
Helsinki
00220
Uusimaa
FI
Created: 2022-07-15 00:59:49
Last Update: 2022-07-27 19:12:26

Admin Contact
Name: hidden

Technical Contacts
Name: hidden

Registrar
Organization: OVH
Name: OVH-REG
Web: OVHcloud
DNSSEC: no

Nameservers
ns1.mha.fi
ns2.mha.fi
ns3.mha.fi


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Europa ya la tienen , hay que estar muy ciego para no ver eso. Europa se esta suicidando simplemente poruqe se lo piden los embajadores yanquis. Practicamente ningun pais protesta, para que vas a cargar contra un aliado que en realidad es tu lacayo y que moriria por tí. No tiene ningun sentido.
> 
> En cuanto a sacar a Putin con maniobras internas, es subestimarlos no contar con que lo intenten y tengan planes para ellos. Tumbaron a la URSS de esa forma y era mucho más fuerte que la Rusia actual. Seguramente habia esos planes, simplemente habran salido mal, estas cosas son complejisimas no van a funcionarles siempre.



A ver de donde venia la energía a Europa durante 20 años que sostenía su crecimiento, de EEUU o de Rusia?
No creo que sea una buena comparación, la URSS no fue tumbada por sanciones...y tampoco creo que la URSS de 1990 fuera mas fuerte que la Rusia capitalista actual. Tenia mas FFAA si, pero eso no te protege de los problemas internos. La URSS en 1990 estaba podrida hasta los cimientos, o de donde crees que salieron los "traidores"
La Rusia actual esta mucho mas cohesionada.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Según publica el Financial Times, los países del G7 tienen la intención de introducir un tope de precios para el petróleo ruso a partir del 5 de diciembre y para los productos petrolíferos rusos a partir del 5 de febrero.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ni de puta coña, Chechenia es como si los rusos animan a separarse a Texas y el resto de los EEUU la recupera. No estarían invadiendo a nadie. Los Abjasios si estaban invadidos por alguien era por los Georgianos, se querian ir ellos.

En Ucrania no cuentes historias , esta vez si , pero en el 2014 fue occidente el que dio un golpe de estado contra un gobierno prorruso que habia ganado unas elecciones.

Vamos que queda 1 a 20. De empate nada. Y por si fuera poco , y equivocadamente para mi, no se han planteado el cambio de regimen que es lo que SIEMPRE hacen los yanquis. No son guerras , son claramente expansiones territoriales , porque al cambiar los gobiernos a dedo, sacan esos paises de su esfera de aliados, economica etc...


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> A ver de donde venia la energía a Europa durante 20 años que sostenía su crecimiento, de EEUU o de Rusia?
> No creo que sea una buena comparación, la URSS no fue tumbada por sanciones...y tampoco creo que la URSS de 1990 fuera mas fuerte que la Rusia capitalista actual. Tenia mas FFAA si, pero eso no te protege de los problemas internos. La URSS en 1990 estaba podrida hasta los cimientos, o de donde crees que salieron los "traidores"
> La Rusia actual esta mucho mas cohesionada.



Rusia lo que esta es VACUNADA. Ya se la colaron una vez, ahora se dan cuenta que Comunistas, Anarquistas, o Capitalistas no van a tener sitio con occidente. Que occidente quiere balcanizarlos y destruirlos como nación.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Europa ya la tienen , hay que estar muy ciego para no ver eso. *Europa se esta suicidando simplemente poruqe se lo piden los embajadores yanquis.* Practicamente ningun pais protesta, para que vas a cargar contra un aliado que en realidad es tu lacayo y que moriria por tí. No tiene ningun sentido.
> 
> En cuanto a sacar a Putin con maniobras internas, es subestimarlos no contar con que lo intenten y tengan planes para ellos. Tumbaron a la URSS de esa forma y era mucho más fuerte que la Rusia actual. Seguramente habia esos planes, simplemente habran salido mal, estas cosas son complejisimas no van a funcionarles siempre.



Por ahora. El otro día no se donde leí al CEO de Mercedes diciendo que si esto seguía así iban a tener que sacar la producción de alemania. Esto lleva 6 meses nada más .... como siga así otro año, veremos que pasa.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La única potencia dentro de Occidente que podría aún poner algo de cordura, e intentar parar esto, es Francia. Pero esta Francia de Maricron ni está ni se la espera.



Si De Gaulle levantase la cabeza y entrase en el Elíseo, empiezaría a varear a la gente, desde el personal de limpieza y conserjes hasta llegar a Macron.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Esta ofensiva ucraniana viene bien para sustraer tropas y medios del frente de soledar- Bakhmut que es donde tenían alguna posibilidad los rusos de ganar terreno, ya que una vez caida esta podrían llevar el frente hasta kramatrosk , otro buen trozo de terreno irrecuperable para los ucranianos. Pero han abierto otro frente donde los rusos juegan a la defensiva y es el más desfavorable para ellos, ya que tienen que cruzar el dnieper para abastecerse. Aunque las perdidas sean grandes en estos primeros compases de la batalla, veremos como el frente norte queda paralizado en pos de reforzar el sur, ya que si algo ha quedado demostrado es que los rusos no tienen fuerzas actualmente para presionar por varios frentes, véase el caso del avance por izium, o Avdiivka paralizados desde hace meses.
> Asi pues tenemos un cambio de tendencia que veremos como evoluciona, obviamente cuando se ataca se pierden hombres y material, eso es algo que cualquier soldado de la primera oleada sabe y con gusto entrega la vida por su país y muestra una vez más la valentía de la que hacen gala los ucranianos.



Si los rusos no tienen fuerzas para atender dos frentes imagina los ucranianos atacando solo con infantería y algún que otro blindado. El resultado es lo que estamos viendo, una carnicería. Por otro lado, el cruce del Dnieper no se ha visto tan afectado como seguro sería el plan. Al final no han podido tirar abajo el puente de Antonovky y el que está más arriba, al norte el de Kakhovka, ni lo han intentado (es una presa). 
El único motivo por el que los ucranianos se están lanzando contra el muro es simple y llanamente para ganar tiempo. ¿Tiempo para qué? Ya lo veremos en una semana. 
El cambio de tendencia solo se vería si la aviación de la OTAN entra en juego.
Aclaro que mi opinión la estoy dando desde la barra de un bar. Igual ud. tiene información relevante que quiera compartir.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Por fin ...video intento captura central nuclear.









Одноклассники







ok.ru


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Imagen de la televisión rusa de entierros masivos de soldados rusos caidos.... si esto es lo que sale en la tv.. imaginad la realidad. Pues eso, cerca de los 50.000 ya...


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

En Kazajstán, los diputados han planteado abiertamente la cuestión de un nuevo cambio de nombre de la capital del país. Quieren devolver el antiguo nombre de Astana en lugar de Nur-Sultan. Ya en enero escribí que ésta es una de las etapas inevitables de la denazarbaevización de Kazajistán. Creo que dentro de 1-2 años veremos un cambio de nombre inverso, o incluso antes, si Tokayev decide forzar los acontecimientos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

jajajaja Rejonín como va la ofensiva? No me he reido tanto desde el funeral de mi suegra, por Dios


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

"Gazprom ha anunciado que Nord Stream está parado indefinidamente. Otra avería. 

En respuesta a los intentos de los patrocinadores occidentales de limitar los precios del petróleo, Gazprom ha decidido ayudar a fijar un listón más bajo para los precios del gas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> jajajaja Rejonín como va la ofensiva? No me he reido tanto desde el funeral de mi suegra, por Dios



A punto de entrar los rusos en Kiev...chusquero.....


----------



## Epicii (2 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Europa 2023 ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177488



Nadie lo esperaba, pretendan fingir sorpresa...
Acaso Rusia debe seguir dando energía barata a los que proporcionan armas a sus enemigos...?


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mira, si tu tienes una empresa y yo otra, hacemos negocios y ganamos dinero los dos, lo último que queremos tu y yo es que el otro se arruine. Pues con el binomio UE-USA pasa lo mismo. Las economías están tan entrelazadas que la ruina de uno es la ruina del otro.




Eso era antes de asegurarse del declive sin solución de la energía fósil, no hay más que extrapolar el ensayo de terrorismo mundial totalitario con la plandemia como prolegómeno represivo sociopolítico en previsión de posible agitación social antiguerra y conttra la miseria, el paro y el hundimiento de las condiciones de vida de la población, como se empieza ya a atisbar en un horizonte cercano más negro que los cojones de un burro.

El mensaje a lanzar sin posibilidad de error es:

" Se acabó la fiesta". 
- ¿Qué fiesta?, se preguntarán algunos.
- Esta:




Observen el dato 1930 a 2030 y todo encaja. *Agenda 2030.*


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Sep 2022)

Pasalo tu por mi porfa, que a mi me da pereza.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Eso era antes de asegurarse del declive sin solución de la energía fósil, no hay más que extrapolar el ensayo de terrorismo mundial totalitario con la plandemia como prolegómeno represivo sociopolítico en previsión de posible agitación social antiguerra y conttra la miseria, el paro y el hundimiento de las condiciones de vida de la población, como se empieza ya a atisbar en un horizonte cercano más negro que los cojones de un burro.
> 
> El mensaje a lanzar sin posibilidad de error es:
> 
> ...




A ver ... que no tiene que ver con la gasofa .... Si a mi me sale la gasofa por las orejas y tu, que te vendía el 30 % de mi producción todos los años, te arruinas y ya no me puedes comprar nada, puedes estar seguro de que te voy a seguir a la ruina muy rápido por mucha gasofa que tenga.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Una mujer murió en el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, cerca del Consejo Popular, como consecuencia de los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Pues cuando sacan el comodín de las armas nucleares, sin ninguna duda, a los rusos no les va nada bien. ¿ Si no porqué ?.

Rusia puede usar armas nucleares si la existencia del país está amenazada - el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa .


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 18.00 horas del 2 de septiembre
> 
> A pesar de la destrucción de un puesto de mando de las AFU en Bereznevatom y de un depósito en Bila Krinnitsa, las fuerzas ucranianas no abandonan los intentos de ampliar su zona de control en las estepas de la sección Andreevsky del frente.
> 
> ...




Balaklava.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El primer párrafo lo suscribo.
> 
> El segundo párrafo para empezar los rusos no pedían cuatro migajillas, eso es lo que hubieran hecho un Yeltsin cualquiera, sino el trato de igual a igual, sin imposiciones de un Imperio autoproclamado única potencia global.
> 
> ...



Putin se ha pegao 20 años mendigando a la puerta del emperador y no le han hecho ni puto caso. Y pedía bien poco: "coño ... dejad de apuntarme con las pistolas de una puta vez ...."


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... que no tiene que ver con la gasofa .... Si a mi me sale la gasofa por las orejas y tu, que te vendía el 30 % de mi producción todos los años, te arruinas y ya no me puedes comprar nada, puedes estar seguro de que te voy a seguir a la ruina muy rápido por mucha gasofa que tenga.



Arbol...bosque.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues cuando sacan el comodín de las armas nucleares, sin ninguna duda, a los rusos no les va nada bien. ¿ Si no porqué ?.



Eso es como si tuvieras un rabo de 30 cms .... Seguro que a la menor ocasión lo sacabas para que te lo vieran ....


----------



## capitán almeida (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A punto de entrar los rusos en Kiev...chusquero.....



al tiempo, de momento están en jersón que antes era ucrania so pollino


----------



## piru (2 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Por fin ...video intento captura central nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ojo! Blackwater:


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Imagen de la televisión rusa de entierros masivos de soldados rusos caidos.... si esto es lo que sale en la tv.. imaginad la realidad. Pues eso, cerca de los 50.000 ya...



Después de lo que ha pasado estos días, estaríais mejor calladinos...


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Ante el posible tope al precio del petróleo y derivados rusos, Rusia anuncia que dejará de suministrar petróleo y productos petrolíferos a los países que introduzcan un techo en sus precios del petróleo, ha declarado el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak.

Mi pregunta es a quién les van a vender


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Las unidades ucranianas de IPSO grabaron un vídeo escenificado de los cadáveres del grupo de desembarco ucraniano de ayer en Energodar y comenzaron a difundirlo en los canales de telegramas rusos. Mañana, todos los medios de comunicación ucranianos empezarán a desmentirlo y a acusar a los rusos de ser los que han hecho el vídeo montado.

Para que sea más fácil refutarlo, los "cadáveres" son todos de color rosa, supuestamente se llevaron mucho dinero para la misión y, lo más importante, el camarógrafo "ruso" tiene un reloj de comandante del GRU.

En resumen, no funciona como una mierda, Khokhlyas. No hay que molestarse con las negaciones, todo está claro.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si De Gaulle levantase la cabeza y entrase en el Elíseo, empiezaría a varear a la gente, desde el personal de limpieza y conserjes hasta llegar a Macron.



No, lo haría al contrario.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Sep 2022)

Esto es lo que quiere destruir la puta Rusia. Esto es lo que odian los que defienden a la puta Rusia


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

El gasoducto Nord Stream se detiene por completo de forma indefinida - Gazprom

Se ha informado de que esto podría causar una enorme subida de precios y grandes problemas en Europa.
El motivo es el descubrimiento de fallos en la última turbina en funcionamiento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

*La presidenta de la Comisión Europea pide que se limite el precio del gas ruso mientras el G7 avanza en sus planes de limitar el petróleo ruso – BI*
17:08 || 02/09/2022


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> al tiempo, de momento están en jersón que antes era ucrania so pollino



Vamos a ver,pero no eran 3 dias como maximo?????chusquerino.....


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

Ignore. Te veía venir, faltón iletrado.


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La presidenta de la Comisión Europea pide que se limite el precio del gas ruso mientras el G7 avanza en sus planes de limitar el petróleo ruso – BI*
> 17:08 || 02/09/2022



El chiste ese de *limitar el petróleo ruso* es muy bueno.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El gasoducto Nord Stream se detiene por completo de forma indefinida - Gazprom
> 
> Se ha informado de que esto podría causar una enorme subida de precios y grandes problemas en Europa.
> El motivo es el descubrimiento de fallos en la última turbina en funcionamiento.
> ...



Os tengo que decir que aquí se está celebrando.
Por fin cojones!!! Es lo que dicen todos


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> @arriondas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no es mejor en vez de pedir el dinero, no volver a cometer el mismo error de 1939?

Identificar, quienes se benefician de la inflación, la invasión y la agenda 2030?

Que casualmente son los mismos herederos de los que financiaron a Hitler en 1933


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Imágenes de los combates de infantería en el sur: los combatientes ucranianos muestran un fragmento del contacto de disparo
Los disparos se producen mientras mantienen la cabeza agachada fuera de alguna zanja. Se puede ver que están muy bien inmovilizados por nuestro fuego.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Se me acabó la paciencia. 

Si el periodista español que detuvo Polonia no puede expresarse, tú tampoco.

Al ignore. El día que soltéis a Pablo, te sacaré.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

No puede ser que suban los precios, que EEUU ha dicho que el que Rusia no venda gas ni petróleo (como ya dijeron que harían si ponían ese tope a los precios según el precio que dictara EEUU) ayudará a que baje la inflación y los precios y si EEUU lo ha dicho tiene que ser cierto.

Próxima noticia, suben los precios del petróleo y del gas por culpa de la malvada Rusia, esto es la prueba irrefutable de que la Otan ha hecho bien en intervenir y si los Europeos sufren este invierno, no pasa nada, es por un futuro mejor.....donde todo será más caro, pero mejor porque lo ha dicho EEUU.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Sep 2022)

__





Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas....




www.elmundo.es




*Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*






La IOEA encuentra vehículos militares susos dentro de la planta y justifica de manera surrealista la trayectoria de los misiles, que sugiere que fueron lanzados desde el lado ocupado por Moscú


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero tú no ibas de anti-nazi?.



Si, pero en 2022 LOS NAZIS SON LOS POLACOS.


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

URGENTE: OTRO CORTE EN EL NORDSTREAM POR PÉRDIDA DE ACEITE.....










Gazprom corta el suministro de gas a Europa a través del Nord Stream 1 a causa de "una fuga de aceite"


El consorcio estatal ruso Gazprom ha anunciado este viernes la suspensión completa del tránsito de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream por una fuga de aceite detectada durante el mantenimiento de la única estación compresora aún en funcionamiento.




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Os tengo que decir que aquí se está celebrando.
> Por fin cojones!!! Es lo que dicen todos




Se los han estado haciendo a fuego bajo en su propia salsa, chop, chop...
Ahora si quieren gas solo les queda bajarse los pantalones y pedir abrir el NordStream2.

Pero la respuesta rápida ya la conocemos: “Putin usa el gas como arma”, “Putin hace chantaje con el gas”, etc...

Como la mierda cae hacia abajo, nosotros nos joderemos. Pero da alegría ver a los soberbios morder el polvo.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Y ademas colindan con la potencia agresora como las que invadió USA


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El objetivo primario de los rusos era que los ukros se giñaran, acabar la guerra en una semana y obtener el par de cosillas que demandaban de Ukrania (neutralidad, Crimea y Dombass). A partir de ahí plan B: si no han querido por las buenas, por las malas de verdad: se echa más carne al asador y problema resuelto.
> 
> El objetivo primario de la OTAN era arruinar a los rusos en los primeros 15 días de guerra a base de sanciones y que recularan con el rabo entre las piernas. Fracasado el plan A, no hay plan B y solo queda el pollosincabecismo.
> 
> Que los yankis quieran a Europa arruinada es un puto disparate. Para qué iban a querer una herramienta rota? Y a ellos no les está yendo especialmente bien tampoco.



Tú lo de la agenda 2030 ni te consta ni lo conoces? 

Como quieres implantar agenda tecno comunista, sin crear miseria?


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Si, pero en 2022 LOS NAZIS SON LOS POLACOS.



¿y los alemanes los comunistas?


----------



## kryon (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ante el posible tope al precio del petróleo y derivados rusos, Rusia anuncia que dejará de suministrar petróleo y productos petrolíferos a los países que introduzcan un techo en sus precios del petróleo, ha declarado el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak.
> 
> Mi pregunta es a quién les van a vender



A cualquier país que no sea G-7 . Que tú crees que en Asia (exceptuando Japón y Corea), en África o en america todos están deseosos de pegarse un tiro en el pie encareciendo más aún las materias primas por ir a comprarar a un proveedor más lejano o que puede poner el precio que le dé la gana sin competencia.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

El tipo de cambio de la hryvnya en el DNR se reducirá oficialmente de 1,5 rublos por hryvnya a 1,25 rublos por hryvnya. Hubo tiempos en los que el DNR solía dar 2,5 rublos por una hryvnya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## risto mejido (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> URGENTE: OTRO CORTE EN EL NORDSTREAM POR PÉRDIDA DE ACEITE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no pueden seer tan tontos no me jodas, esto lo hacen aposta


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Hungría y Checoslovaquia?
> 
> Añade la reconquista, los Reyes Católicos y 1898, no te jode...



¿Donde ponemos el límite?, ¿Dónde te venga bien?


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nada, no. Si USA pierde el mercado europeo se van a la puta ruina al día siguiente. Simplemente la han cagao con el asunto ruso y no saben como salir del paso. Ni los yankis ni los europeos.



Si que saben cómo salir 
El que no sabrá será el europeo de clase media


----------



## Kreonte (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> URGENTE: OTRO CORTE EN EL NORDSTREAM POR PÉRDIDA DE ACEITE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pacovibes:

Igual hay que involucrarse más seriamente en el conflicto, y por supuesto aquellos países que se han alineado con Rusia y tienen recursos ser de los primeros en ser asimilados.

No puede ser que esta gentuza esté chantajeando a Occidente.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tú lo de la agenda 2030 ni te consta ni lo conoces?
> 
> Como quieres implantar agenda tecno comunista, sin crear miseria?



Los puntos señalados en la agenda 2030 son cosas que hay que hacer si o si porque si no el planeta se encargará, antes o después, de hacerlos por su cuenta y será peor. De hecho ya lo está haciendo ... menudo veranito nos hemos comido ....  

Lo que no entiendo yo es por qué identificais "agenda 2030" con ruina de europa y los yankis se van de rositas por ejemplo.

Lo que yo ya pongo en duda es el capitalismo del siglo XXI sea capaz de implementar la dichosa agenda en la práctica. Pero bueno, da igual. La naturaleza es sabia y el planeta recuperará el equilibrio por su cuenta. A cosas peores que la plaga humana ha sobrevivido.

Mira ... si vives en un disparate (el crecimiento puede ser infinito) antes o después tienes que razonar o "te razonan" por las malas. Es lo que hay.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

2.000 tanques ya al hoyo...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (2 Sep 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Pacovibes:
> 
> Igual hay que involucrarse más seriamente en el conflicto, y por supuesto aquellos países que se han alineado con Rusia y tienen recursos ser de los primeros en ser asimilados.
> 
> No puede ser que esta gentuza esté chantajeando a Occidente.



Involúcrate tú. No nos involucres al resto. Nada te impide ir a Ucrania de Voluntario.


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La presidenta de la Comisión Europea pide que se limite el precio del gas ruso mientras el G7 avanza en sus planes de limitar el petróleo ruso – BI*
> 17:08 || 02/09/2022



Los comentarios en El Mundo de las dos noticias que afectan a Rusia del día son más prorusos que los más prorusos de este foro hoy, incluida la del g7 y el límite del precio del gas que tu posteas.

Han desaparecido los prootan de forma escandalosa. La verdad es que los temas son surrealistas pero también han sido surrealistas las noticias de otros días y no ha pasado ésto.

Hoy el rey está desnudo para los lectores de El Mundo.


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>



No entendería por qué razón Rusia iba a disparar contra la central que ellos mismos ocupan pero...

¿Es verdad que un misil puede girarse tras impactar?

Sería interesante el testimonio del algún experto.

Hay que tener la mente siempre abierta a la realidad, nunca ajustar la realidad a nuestras ideas


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Si que saben cómo salir
> El que no sabrá será el europeo de clase media



El europeo de clase media lo que tiene que hacer es espabilar y no esperar que le caiga todo del cielo. Es el mercao, amigo, el neolib. Llevais 40 años votando éso. No tiene nada que ver con la agenda esa. 

Pregúntale a @alfonbass que de eso sabe y te lo explicará bien.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Que dice el caraperro este que hay que invadir Moldavia


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Involúcrate tú. No nos involucres al resto. Nada te impide ir a Ucrania de Voluntario.




_Pero a lo mejor no vuelve. Que los mercenarios caen como moscas._


James Vasquez, un combatiente estadounidense que luchó como parte de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania" y que abandonó el país a mediados de mayo, publicó en su cuenta de Twitter que "hoy ha perdido a dos hombres más".

Dado el reciente destino de Vásquez, es posible que estos dos sean también combatientes extranjeros. Esperando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entendería por qué razón Rusia iba a disparar contra la central que ellos mismos ocupan pero...
> 
> ¿Es verdad que un misil puede girarse tras impactar?
> 
> ...



Hombre, si fuese un solo caso aún te diría: 'podría ser'. Pero es que ya son bastantes ataques. Tendrás que buscar otra 'razón' o aceptar lo obvio.


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las unidades ucranianas de IPSO grabaron un vídeo escenificado de los cadáveres del grupo de desembarco ucraniano de ayer en Energodar y comenzaron a difundirlo en los canales de telegramas rusos. Mañana, todos los medios de comunicación ucranianos empezarán a desmentirlo y a acusar a los rusos de ser los que han hecho el vídeo montado.
> 
> Para que sea más fácil refutarlo, los "cadáveres" son todos de color rosa, supuestamente se llevaron mucho dinero para la misión y, lo más importante, el camarógrafo "ruso" tiene un reloj de comandante del GRU.
> 
> ...



O la traducción es penosa, o estoy espeso.

¿ se supone que el video es falso ? ¿ porque ? ¿ que ganan los ucranianos con el ?

Lo del reloj es aun más absurdo.

Personalmente creo que el video es real, y grabado por los rusos.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

*El presidente de Ucrania será el primer jefe de un estado extranjero, a quien llamaré en caso de mi victoria en las elecciones, *dijo la Jefa del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores británico y la favorita para el puesto de primer ministro Liz Truss

“Quiero mostrarles a los ucranianos que seguirán recibiendo todo el apoyo. Sé lo importante que es esto para el presidente Zelensky y el gobierno de Ucrania”.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Chechenia consiguió la independencia y en vez de solucionar sus muchos problemas, invadió Daguestán, asi que se llevo su merecido.
Llamar invasión a la resistencia de los novorrusos a ser aniquilados es como si llamamos invasión a la Rebelión del Ghetto de Varsovia.
Georgia invadió Osetia y se llevo su merecido. 
Georgia invadió Abjasia y lo mismo.
Doble vara de medir.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entendería por qué razón Rusia iba a disparar contra la central que ellos mismos ocupan pero...
> 
> ¿Es verdad que un misil puede girarse tras impactar?
> 
> ...



Esos misiles de la foto no se han girado. Simplemente no han explotado. Además, a la central nuclear no le ha caído un misil. Han sido varios. El de la foto de los inspectores es uno que no explotó. Luego es fácil determinar por el número de serie quién lo lanzó. Sólo hazte una pregunta: ¿Por qué no ha trascendido el número de serie de ese misil?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Von Rudel (2 Sep 2022)

El colapso de Alemania y sin Alemania el colapso de la UE.


Adios al chiringuito de Bruselas.


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El europeo de clase media lo que tiene que hacer es espabilar y no esperar que le caiga todo del cielo. Es el mercao, amigo, el neolib. Llevais 40 años votando éso. No tiene nada que ver con la agenda esa.
> 
> Pregúntale a @alfonbass que de eso sabe y te lo explicará bien.



Lo que tienen que hacer los alemanes, es salir a las plazas y quemar las ciudades...

- NordStream II en funcionamiento
- Fin de las sanciones de doble filo que joden a los europeos
- Cierre de las fronteras comunitarias con Ucrania
- Dimision del gobierno traidor y elecciones anticipadas


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los puntos señalados en la agenda 2030 son cosas que hay que hacer si o si porque si no el planeta se encargará, antes o después, de hacerlos por su cuenta y será peor. De hecho ya lo está haciendo ... menudo veranito nos hemos comido ....
> 
> Lo que no entiendo yo es por qué identificais "agenda 2030" con ruina de europa y los yankis se van de rositas por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Que USA se libra de rositas?

En que galaxya vives?


La última convocatoria del ejército de USA, no ha logrado cubrir 60.000 plazas, sabes que supone esto si se transforma exponencialmente en el tiempo?

Solo ves tú realidad, abre los ojos y la panorámica de qué es USA


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están huyendo, dejando caer mucho equipo. - El ejército ruso se apodera de vehículos blindados de la OTAN en combates en la región de Kherson
"Mis compañeros de armas envían imágenes frescas de la contraofensiva ucraniana: armamento de la OTAN trofeo.

Las unidades de mi 58º Ejército nativo están cumpliendo la tarea de forma extremadamente decente, no se ha cedido ni un centímetro de terreno, los insurgentes huyeron dejando un montón de equipos", informa el diputado Andrei Gurulev.



https://t.me/s/RVvoenkor/24865



_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entendería por qué razón Rusia iba a disparar contra la central que ellos mismos ocupan pero...
> 
> ¿Es verdad que un misil puede girarse tras impactar?
> 
> ...



,
Porque hoy los misiles se dirigen por el camino, porque hoy los misiles se interceptan, porque hoy, como siempre con las fotos se hacen trucos, porque hoy, como siempre, los especialistas y los periodistas se compran. Pero en toda la historia de la energía nuclear lo que no hemos visto es autoataques nucleares premeditados y locos hemos conocido a unos cuantos.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Sep 2022)

Desde mi casa se escuchan las carcajadas de Biden, ahí lo dejo


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Atalaya (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Coooomo? ¿un 'fanatico peligroso' y un 'potencial asesino' por dudar de que a esos los ajusticiasen por nada como dice usted? mire, para que vea la diferencia, yo no he pensado tal cosa de usted pese a lo que está defendiendo, que obviamente hace más aguas que el Titanic en su momento. Su desnortada reacción le define a usted, pero me abstengo de describirla.
> 
> Esto es muy sencillo, si quiere mantener un debate respetuoso sobre ello pese a que está fuera de tópico, adelante, pero veamos las acusaciones que les fueron imputadas a cada uno. Sus nombres, las pruebas que se presentaron en los tribunales y los testigos. Otra cosa será que usted las niegue o diga que son falsas, pero decir que el régimen de Franco asesinó profesores 'solo por sus ideas', mire no me lo creo, así que demuéstrelo. Y no vuelva a caer en la bajeza de insultarme, pensaba que era usted un caballero y ahora estoy en duda sobre eso.



Tiene Ud. un problema conmigo, llevo mas de cuarenta años estudiando y publicando sobre las represiones tanto franquista como republicana, tengo la "Causa General" (de la que posible Ud. no haya oído hablar) y las fotocopias de las actas de todos los consejos de guerra celebrados en Gijón y otras muchas más de otras partes de España, tengo casi todos los datos conocidos hasta la fecha, por otra parte la inmensa mayoría de los maestros asesinados, como ocurrió en Ávila y en otras zonas donde no hubo guerra, fue sin formación de causa alguna, fueron asesinatos sin más y por ello injustificables, y sobre los ejecutados le pongo dos de las múltiples sentencias copiadas literalmente de las actas de los consejos de guerra celebrados en Gijón. Juzgue Ud. mismo los "horrendos crímenes" de estas personas

_Justo Prada López. Condena: Pena de muerte. Fusilado: 20-11-37.
Natural y vecino de Vilamartín de Valdeorras, Orense, hijo de Pilar, 55 años, casado, maestro nacional. Del PSOE desde 1931; se pasó a zona roja y prestó servicios de maestro, cocinero y obrero en un batallón de Fortificaciones.

Ramón Vázquez Gutiérrez. Condena: Pena de muerte. Fusilado: 9-12-37.
Natural de Pola de Siero, vecino de Gijón, hijo de Constantino y María, 43 años, casado, maestro nacional. De Izquierda Republicana y de la ATEA; director de las Escuelas graduadas de la antigua Academia Covadonga; de la Comisión de Cantinas Escolares de la Consejería Instrucción Pública._

Justificar crímenes injustificables, es de un fanatismo inasumible.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

Gazprom ha encontrado otra avería en NordStream...

Uyyyyy


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Esos misiles de la foto no se han girado. Simplemente no han explotado. Además, a la central nuclear no le ha caído un misil. Han sido varios. El de la foto de los inspectores es uno que no explotó. Luego es fácil determinar por el número de serie quién lo lanzó. Sólo hazte una pregunta: ¿Por qué no ha trascendido el número de serie de ese misil?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Igual he entendido mal, pero el misil parece venir de terreno ruso, y quien da explicaciones afirma que se giró tras impactar y que realmente venía de Ucrania.

Pero quizá es al revés. No entiendo el audio, ese señor encorbatado ¿es ruso? Si es de la delegación o un trabajador de la central, igual está explicando lo contrario (que el misil viene aparentemente de Ucrania, pero que lo habrán lanzado desde Rusia y se giró tras impactar). Como no te puedes fiar de NADA de lo que cuenta El Mundo, pues tampoco me extrañaría.

Realmente creo que hay dos cosas que aclarar... desde dónde aparenta haber caido el misil (¿Rusia? ¿Ucrania?) y luego si es posible que giren.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

Imágenes por satélite del puente Antonov tras semanas de bombardeos y múltiples impactos. Sabían cómo construir puentes en la Unión Soviética.
Los soportes están intactos, los vanos están intactos, un trozo de la calzada está lleno de agujeros. En realidad, las AFU exigen el bombardeo regular de esta sección para evitar que nuestros reparadores la arreglen regularmente. Si no hay un bombardeo regular, obviamente el pavimento será parcheado y el tráfico se reanudará a toda velocidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El colapso de Alemania y sin Alemania el colapso de la UE.
> 
> 
> Adios al chiringuito de Bruselas.



Hombre, algo bueno tendríamos que sacar de todo esto, digo yo, que menuda racha llevamos.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

*Muy grave, último momento: Gazprom anuncia que cierra sine die el flujo de gas a Europa. *


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

*Gazprom informó de una fuga de aceite en la unidad de bombeo de gas de Portovaya CS*
Gazprom: los suministros de Nord Stream se detuvieron indefinidamente debido a una fuga de petróleo


2 de septiembre de 2022, 19:34


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

"El mundo libre"... si, "De influencias extranjerizantes" que decia el Redondo. Sigue soñando, por cierto, sigues sin responder a mi pregunta, ¿60 o 21? ¿ya te has aclarado?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (2 Sep 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El colapso de Alemania y sin Alemania el colapso de la UE.
> 
> 
> Adios al chiringuito de Bruselas.



Y sin la UE el colapso de EEUU.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

brus dijo:


> Desaparece el cm rejon, entra cozumel



Es uno de ellos @brus y no es el único


----------



## McNulty (2 Sep 2022)

Me descojono de las excusas de Rusia, es que ni se molestan en rebuscarlas, van tan sobrados que les da lo mismo.

Me jodes G7 limitando precios--> Uy hay otra avería.  

A putin hay que quererle.


----------



## Harman (2 Sep 2022)

*Otra víctima del régimen nazi ucraniano.*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes por satélite del puente Antonov tras semanas de bombardeos y múltiples impactos. Sabían cómo construir puentes en la Unión Soviética.
> Los soportes están intactos, los vanos están intactos, un trozo de la calzada está lleno de agujeros. En realidad, las AFU exigen el bombardeo regular de esta sección para evitar que nuestros reparadores la arreglen regularmente. Si no hay un bombardeo regular, obviamente el pavimento será parcheado y el tráfico se reanudará a toda velocidad.
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1177636



Parte de los misiles pasa la defensa. Lo sencilo es devolver el golpe, la represalia a una escala x2, x3 en los puentes que necesitan los ucranianos pero con iskander.

No se hasta que punto no pueden parcheralo con planchas de pistas de aterrizaje movil. No son pesadas y no lo veo complicado porque el sobrepeso no seria importante. Pero no lo hacen, jaja lo mismo las tienen por ahí cerca apiladas y dan la sorpresa. Estos rusos son así.

En fin, minimo esfuerzo , el estilo de Putin. Incomprensible estrategia para mi, pero lo mismo es la mejor. Veremos como se desarrolla todo.


----------



## Mort Cinder (2 Sep 2022)

Alemania recibe gas de Holanda, Noruega y de Rusia. Mi caldera y cocina la surte gas holandés. No depende únicamente del gas ruso.
Soy anticomunista y antifacha, me huele que tú eres facha. Lástima no tenerte delante para inculcarte modales, chaval.
Y sí, a Españoles y Alemanes la guerra se la debería traer floja. No es nuestra guerra, que se arreglen ellos, ni mandar armas, ni sanciones ni hostias.
Y el que quiera involucrarse, que coja un fusil y marche palante.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Horas después, lo que os he enseñado, ha desaparecido.
> Cuatro horas después Sara, o quien controle a Sara, ha puesto esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1176988
> ...



La 'prensa española' es la más MENTIROSA de toda la UE que ya es decir mucho, viendo lo que hay fuera.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

Acabo de llegar y se pone interesante el asunto 



En España alguien se lo está llevando crudo, hoy en Chambéry (Francia ) el Diésel a 1,74 en CC SuperU con ayuda del gobierno de 0,25 por litro a restar del 1,74, aquí a 1,84 en low cost. Cierto que depende de la zona de Francia más caro que aquí , en otras igual.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Cozupollas, esto es para tí:


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> Tiene Ud. un problema conmigo, llevo mas de cuarenta años estudiando y publicando sobre las represiones tanto franquista como republicana, tengo la "Causa General" (de la que posible Ud. no haya oído hablar) y las fotocopias de las actas de todos los consejos de guerra celebrados en Gijón y otras muchas más de otras partes, de España tengo todos los datos conocidos hasta la fecha, por otra parte la inmensa mayoría de los maestros asesinados, como ocurrió en Ávila y en otras zonas donde no hubo guerra, fue sin formación de causa alguna, fueron asesinatos sin más y por ello injustificables, y sobre los ejecutados le pongo dos de las múltiples sentencias copiadas literalmente de las actas de los consejos de guerra celebrados en Gijón. Juzgue Ud. mismo los "horrendos crímenes" de estas personas
> 
> _Justo Prada López. Condena: Pena de muerte. Fusilado: 20-11-37.
> Natural y vecino de Vilamartín de Valdeorras, Orense, hijo de Pilar, 55 años, casado, maestro nacional. Del PSOE desde 1931; se pasó a zona roja y prestó servicios de maestro, cocinero y obrero en un batallón de Fortificaciones.
> ...



¿No se le olvida a usted incluir las acusaciones de que fue objeto? lo digo para que podamos entender el caso desde todas las perspectivas. Y le recuerdo que sigue siendo muy miserable insultar al contrario. Yo no lo he hecho y no tengo intención de hacerlo, primero por que no son mis formas, y segundo por que nuestro comportamiento nos define. Vea usted como queda insultando y aportando información SESGADA.

Y oiga, que igual al final terminan siendo las acusaciones contra esos señores paja, eso no lo sé. Pero me extraña muchísimo, como dije, que sin tener las manos manchadas de sangre se les ajusticiase. Y de paso se lee la contestación que le he dado a @TeatroDeVariedades sobre mi abuelo rojo. Igual le hace a usted replantearse su forma de tratar conmigo. O igual no, quien sabe.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Malevich (2 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Por eso los 10 primeros maestros de ajedrez rusos superan los 2.700 puntos y ni un solo ucraniano llega ahí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí llevas dos meses anunciando donde va a ser tu gran contraofensiva lo normal es que te estén esperando con todo lo gordo. 
Es lo que tiene dirigir una guerra como si fuera un reality show.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

"Por la presente le comunico que en diciembre dejo de comprarle gas.."
"No se moleste, dejo de servirle en este momento"
"¡Pero esto es un chantaje!"


----------



## Adriano II (2 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Y sin la UE el colapso de EEUU.



EEUU ya está colapsando el solito

Pero en vez de luchar las guerras que tienen que luchar (fentanilo, división irreconciliable en la sociedad, desigualdad creciente ...) andan haciendo el subnormal en Ucrania donde no se les ha perdido nada y tocando los huevos a China que no le ha hecho nada pq a los pijigüays estudiados en Yale, Harvard y demás lo que les va es jugar a geoestrategia y dominación mundial en vez de pelear pq a su gente le vaya bien

No consiguen que nadie vaya al US Army a pesar de pagar bastante bien pq solo el 23 % de su chavalería es apta para el servicio y solo piden 3 cosas, 3 putas cosas que solo el 23 % de su juventud es capaz de cumplir :

1/ Que no tengas obesidad morbida
2/ Que no seas un yonkie
3/ Que no tengas antecedentes penales



> The pool of those eligible to join the military continues to shrink, with more young men and women than ever disqualified for obesity, drug use or criminal records. Last month, Army Chief of Staff Gen. James McConville testified before Congress that only 23% of Americans ages 17-24 are qualified to serve without a waiver to join, down from 29% in recent years.











Why is the U.S. military struggling to recruit young Americans?


With a record low number of Americans eligible to serve, and few of those willing to do it, this "is the year we question the sustainability of the all-volunteer force,” said an expert.




www.nbcnews.com





Si esto no es un pais colapsando ...

Joder si parece un capítulo de "The walking dead"


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

[


rejon dijo:


>



De la cuera que metieron a los ucranianos no hablan, no. Que para eso no les pagan...


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ,
> Porque hoy los misiles se dirigen por el camino, porque hoy los misiles se interceptan, porque hoy, como siempre con las fotos se hacen trucos, porque hoy, como siempre, los especialistas y los periodistas se compran. Pero en toda la historia de la energía nuclear lo que no hemos visto es autoataques nucleares premeditados y locos hemos conocido a unos cuantos.



Que no ha habido autoataques a toda la humanidad?

Que piensas que es esto?

Explotar una ojiva a 400 km de altura? 

Yo era como tú, creía en vaqueros buenos indios malos, hasta que comencé a leer que a los dos los movía la misma mano nariguda Starfish Prime - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## kopke (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes por satélite del puente Antonov tras semanas de bombardeos y múltiples impactos. Sabían cómo construir puentes en la Unión Soviética.
> Los soportes están intactos, los vanos están intactos, un trozo de la calzada está lleno de agujeros. En realidad, las AFU exigen el bombardeo regular de esta sección para evitar que nuestros reparadores la arreglen regularmente. Si no hay un bombardeo regular, obviamente el pavimento será parcheado y el tráfico se reanudará a toda velocidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Definitivamente los ucranianos son gilipollas. Así no van a tirar el puente jamás.

La clave está en las pilas. El tablero se puede reparar doscientas veces.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Los de la Comisión Uropeda se parecen cada dia mas al III Reich


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Alemania recibe gas de Holanda, Noruega y de Rusia. Mi caldera y cocina la surte gas holandés. No depende únicamente del gas ruso.
> Soy anticomunista y antifacha, me huele que tú eres facha. Lástima no tenerte delante para inculcarte modales, chaval.
> Y sí, a Españoles y Alemanes la guerra se la debería traer floja. No es nuestra guerra, que se arreglen ellos, ni mandar armas, ni sanciones ni hostias.
> Y el que quiera involucrarse, que coja un fusil y marche palante.



No es que te falte o no el gas ..... es que con el movimiento de Rusia de hoy, el RESTO del gas se va a poner a doblón y medio. Y con el gas a doblón y medio Bayer no es rentable, Basf no es rentable, Mercedes no es rentable, etc...etc.... La luz sube, el transporte sube .... más inflacción, etc...etc...

Si Europa quiere mantener ese pulso vamos a tener que ir a una economía de guerra, a una economía y unos precios totalmente intervenidos. Y al oligarca que proteste ..... ventana .... como en Moscú ....


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la Comisión Uropeda se parecen cada dia mas al III Reich



Puro tecnofeudalismo de primero de Karl Marx


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

*Zelenski asegura que Ucrania está lista para aumentar la exportación de energía hacia Europa.*
El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este viernes que su país está *listo para aumentar la exportación de energía hacia Europa* y que por eso es importante que la *central nuclear de Zaporiyia* pueda operar de manera segura y permanecer conectada a la red eléctrica, en una intervención por videoconferencia esta mañana en el Foro Ambrosetti, una de las más importantes citas de la economía mundial en Cernobbio (norte de Italia).

La declaración de Zelenski se ha producido horas después de criticar anoche al presidente del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (*OIEA*) de la ONU, *Rafael Grossi*, por no pedir la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, tomada por los rusos, después de la visita que realizó la delegación del organismo para comprobar su estado tras haber sido tomada por Rusia. "La protección de la planta de energía nuclear es una salvaguardia contra el desastre nuclear. No podemos permitir los riesgos nucleares", ha añadido.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Voy a ir yo donde los alemanes y les voy a decir que quiero un BMW pero que les he topado el precio y que no pago más de 10.000 €
> 
> ¿Qué pasará?



Te van a dar dos opciones:
1- te invitan amablemente a salir del concesionario
2- no te va a gustar la segunda opción

En esto se resume el llamado 'Mundo libre y democrático'


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

¿60 o 21?  eres un payaso.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de la Comisión Uropeda se parecen cada dia mas al III Reich



Sip, son de izquierda.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Puro tecnofeudalismo de primero de Karl Marx



La loca vonDerPollas se va a llevar una hostia que ni la de Rita Barberá. Es imposible convencer a los uropedos que pasen un invierno siberiano, los van a colgar de las pelotas.


----------



## Argentium (2 Sep 2022)

La respuesta rusa no se hizo esperar nada de nada...

*La presidenta de la Comisión Europea pide que se limite el precio del gas ruso mientras el G7 avanza en sus planes de limitar el petróleo ruso – BI*
*17:08* || 02/09/2022


----------



## Arraki (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

"Hasta nuevo aviso" Vamos que ya no vuelven a darlo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Sep 2022)

¿mundo libre? ¿2 años despues de estar encerrados en casa 3 meses?
al ignore por infrahumano de mierda


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Hasta nuevo aviso" Vamos que ya no vuelven a darlo



Coño ... es lo que queriais, no? No consumir gas ruso. Pues ya está, no se consume más gas ruso. Demasiao bien se ha portao. Yo lo hubiera cortao el 27 de Febrero con las primeras sanciones ....


----------



## Atalaya (2 Sep 2022)

Para entender las tácticas rusas es mejor leer a K. Rokossovsky en "El deber de un soldado" que a Zhukov, y hay que tener en cuenta que los ukros vienen de la misma escuela.

Rokossovsky lo describe muy bien: Entre 5 y 7 líneas defensivas en profundidad, separadas entre 1 o 2 Km entre ellas, y esto era en tierra y barro con a lo sumo algunos maderos para entibar.

Pero las defensas Ukras en el Donbass son mucho más que eso, es esa misma estructura pero plasmada en acero y hormigón armado, o sea casi inexpugnables o eso creían. La intención era provocar para que el ejercito ruso cayese en esa trampa, pero no ocurrió, los rusos están demoliendo sistemáticamente metro a metro todo ese tinglado, y eso lleva tiempo, que nadie se impaciente.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Señal inequivoca de que van perdiendo, y por mucho


----------



## Malevich (2 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> las tías... menudo clásico desde Eva.



Tienen claro quién va a ganar.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hungaros, se resistian a la leva y ahora están muertos, espero que Orban haga algo por sus connacionales.



Vive Dios que debe hacerlo...esa gente son de etnia Magiar... no tienen porque luchar por ninguna patria ucraniana...Transcarpatia debe volver a Hungria.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

“Durante los trabajos de mantenimiento en la unidad compresora de gas Trent 60 (GPA No. 24) de Portovaya CS, realizados en conjunto con representantes de Siemens, se detectó una fuga de aceite con una mezcla de un compuesto sellador en los conectores de las conexiones terminales de las líneas de cable de los sensores de velocidad del rotor de presión baja e intermedia”, según el canal Telegram de la compañía.

Rostekhnadzor de la Federación Rusa envió una advertencia de que las fallas detectadas no permiten un funcionamiento seguro y sin problemas del motor de turbina de gas. Hasta que se corrijan los comentarios, el transporte de gas al gasoducto Nord Stream se ha detenido por completo.


Gazprom también envió una carta sobre las fallas y la necesidad de eliminarlas al presidente de Siemens Energy AG, Christian Bruch.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tienen claro quién va a ganar.



hehe


----------



## ignorante (2 Sep 2022)

El señor que en el vídeo de la IAEA indica que el misil de la central nuclear giró tras impactar, es Renat Karchaa (basta googlear su nombre para ver la foto). Trabaja para Rosatom. Por tanto la hipótesis es que el vídeo, según él, procede de Ucrania y gira tras chocar.

Un cometario en twitter:
_"To be clear, this appears to be the rear rocket motor section from a 9M27-variant 220mm cluster dispenser fired from a BM-27 Urugan. It would've continued its ballistic trajectory past the point of dispersal. Analysis of the impact zone could indicate the direction of origin."_

Más datos y breve biografía (con cosas negativas) de Renat:









Il sospetto del capo dell'Aiea a Zaporizhzhia: «Quel missile viene dai filorussi». La risposta surreale del funzionario di Mosca - Il video


Secondo Renat Karchaa, il razzo arrivava dal lato ucraino e, quando era in fase di discesa, ha fatto una inversione di rotta




www.open.online


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Boomerang


El fabricante sueco de electrodomésticos y aparatos profesionales Electrolux abandona el mercado ruso .


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang
> 
> 
> El fabricante sueco de electrodomésticos y aparatos profesionales Electrolux abandona el mercado ruso .



Tú estás contento, pero los chinos lo están aún más.


----------



## Malevich (2 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Chechenia 2 veces, Ucrania 2 veces. Ya son 4. Georgia vamos por 5, Abjasia. Ya tenemos marcador igualado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Chechenia no es un país, era una región separatista, como vuestros amigos los mea pilas de CiU y ERC por cierto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

...

Para finales de año, el precio de la electricidad en Europa puede aumentar entre 12 y 15 veces en relación con el nivel de enero de 2022 . Tal pronóstico fue dado a Izvestia por la Cámara de Comercio e Industria (CCI) de la Federación Rusa, su relevancia fue confirmada por representantes comerciales. Según la bolsa Nord Pool, en enero el precio medio de la electricidad en Europa rondaba los 90 € por megavatio-hora (MWh), y ya en agosto en algunas zonas la cifra ascendía a unos 1.000 €. En diciembre de 2022 podría llegar a los 1.500€, dicen los expertos. Es probable que los impulsores de tal aumento en los precios sean el aumento en el costo del gas, la falta de suministros de carbón de la Federación Rusa en el contexto de las sanciones, así como la eficiencia insuficiente en la generación de fuentes de energía renovable (como la energía solar). paneles y parques eólicos). Debido a un aumento significativo de los precios en Europa, muchas empresas pueden cerrar, los expertos no descartaron.

*Una cuestión de valores*
El costo de la electricidad en Europa puede crecer de 12 a 15 veces para fin de año, dijo a Izvestia Dmitry Polokhin, secretario ejecutivo del comité de estrategia energética y desarrollo del complejo de combustible y energía de la Cámara de Comercio e Industria. Según explicó el experto, su pronóstico se basa en el análisis de datos históricos . El 1 de septiembre el precio ya rondaba los 400€. Teniendo en cuenta que de septiembre a enero de los últimos años, los precios de la energía crecieron varias veces en el contexto de una ola de frío, en diciembre, los europeos pueden esperar un precio de 1500 € , agregó Dmitry Polokhin.

Según la bolsa Nord Pool, en enero de 2022, el precio medio de la electricidad en la UE rondaba los 90 € por MWh. Y ya en diciembre puede alcanzar los 1.500 € , coincide Andrei Romanchuk, vicepresidente del Consejo de Supervisión de la Asociación de Socios Confiables (asociación de productores y vendedores de recursos energéticos).

*Al final del verano, en ciertas zonas de precios, el costo de la electricidad ya estaba subiendo casi al mismo nivel alto: el 26 de agosto, en la Bolsa de Energía de Leipzig, un contrato de futuros de electricidad para entrega el próximo año valía € 995 por MWh. **Esto es casi 12 veces más que el 26 de agosto de 2021, agregó Andriy Romanchuk. Una fuente de Izvestia en la industria agregó: El 17 de agosto, el precio en los mercados de Lituania y Letonia alcanzó los 4.000 € por MWh.* A modo de comparación, en Rusia esta cantidad de energía cuesta unos 44 € . Para los europeos, el aumento de los precios de la electricidad se está convirtiendo gradualmente en una carga insoportable, agregó la fuente. El 1 de septiembre el precio rondaba los 400€...............


----------



## Pato Sentado (2 Sep 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1177529

Ese reloj es un franken con movimiento de bolsillo de esos que se hicieron populares en mercadillos del Este y eBay y se considera "fantasía"
El reloj de dotación es Vostok (Boctok) y también son fáciles de encontrar en la red por menos de 100€.
Es este:





En las fotos que veo de tropas rusas se ve mucho GShock, relojes de aventura tipo Garmin y mucho digital baratillo tipo f91.
El que puso eso hizo una búsqueda en eBay y cogió lo primero que salió.


----------



## Red Star (2 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Confirmado:
> El G7 topará los precios del gas y petróleo rusos.
> Eso sí, no dice cuál es el precio .
> 
> ...











Gazprom suspende indefinidamente el tráfico de gas a través del Nord Stream 1


La ruta hacia Europa permanecerá inactiva hasta que se reparen las irregularidades técnicas, señaló la compañía rusa.




actualidad.rt.com





* Gazprom suspende indefinidamente el tráfico de gas a través del Nord Stream 1 *

Publicado: 2 sep 2022 16:32 GMT 
La ruta hacia Europa permanecerá inactiva hasta que se reparen las irregularidades técnicas, señaló la compañía rusa.





Un empleado de Gazprom en la estación de compresión Portovaya.Alexei Kudenko / Sputnik 

El gigante energético ruso, Gazprom, ha anunciado la detención completa de los suministros a Europa a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1 por irregularidades técnicas descubiertas durante obras de mantenimiento.

"El transporte de gas por el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 se ha detenido por completo *hasta que se arreglen los equipos*", comunicó la compañía.

Gazprom precisa que fue descubierta una "*fuga de aceite* mezclada con un compuesto de sellado en las conexiones de los cables de los sensores de velocidad del rotor de baja y media presión" en la *turbina Trent 60*, ubicada en la estación de compresión Portovaya.

Se registraron también fugas de aceite en las juntas de los elementos del motor, así como en la zona del cableado de la caja de terminales externas del sistema de control automático de la turbina, fuera de la carcasa aislante.

La compañía señala que fugas semejantes fueron registradas anteriormente en *otras turbina*s Siemens que han sido sometidas a una revisión en la fábrica, y actualmente están fuera de servicio. Según Siemens, estos motores solo pueden ser reparados en su totalidad por un *centro de reparación especializado*.

"Se le ha enviado una carta al presidente y director general de *Siemens Energy AG*, Christian Bruch, sobre los fallos detectados en la unidad Trent 60, y la necesidad de arreglarlos", señaló Gazprom.
El protocolo de detección de fugas de aceite también fue firmado por representantes de Siemens, indicó la empresa rusa.

*Con miras en limitar los precios del gas ruso *

La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, declaró este viernes que ha llegado el momento de establecer un tope al precio del gas natural que llega a Europa por gasoductos desde Rusia para contrarrestar lo que calificó de intentos de manipulación del mercado energético europeo por parte del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.

"Creo firmementfuncionaria a los periodistas en el marco de una reunión de legisladores conservadores en la ciudad de Murnau.

La medida de limitación de precios sería planteada, probablemente, a *nivel comunitario*, precisó la política europea, antes de señalar que los países de bloque han logrado *llenar sus depósitos* de gas *al 80 %* antes de lo previsto.

Las reservas son esenciales para reforzar la preparación de la UE ante posibles cortes de suministros, en medio de las tensiones con Rusia por las sanciones impuestas a causa de la operación militar en Ucrania.

La empresa energética rusa Gazrprom ha reducido desde junio pasado gradualmente los suministros de gas a Europa a través del *Nord Stream 1*, llegando hasta el *20 % de su capacidad* máxima, debido a la no devolución del equipamiento técnico que estaba siendo reparado en Canadá, a causa de las sanciones antirrusas. El 31 de agosto, el gasoducto fue desactivado completamente por un plazo de tres días para obras de mantenimiento programadas.
Mientras tanto, los países de la UE sufren una inflación récord y una crisis energética sin precedentes. El viernes pasado, el precio del gas en Europa superó los* 3.400 dólares* por 1.000 metros cúbicos, según datos de la bolsa londinense ICE.
Los políticos y la prensa occidental culpan a Rusia de utilizar la energía "como un arma" para "chantajear" a la Unión Europea. Sin embargo, la crisis energética en el bloque comunitario *se hizo evidente ya en la primera mitad del 2021*, cuando las naciones del bloque agotaron sus reservas de gas después de una temporada de invierno relativamente fría y los precios se dispararon.
La situación *empeoró con la imposición de sanciones antirrusas* por la operación militar de Moscú en Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania confirma ataques contra objetivos rusos en la localidad donde está la central de Zaporiyia*. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han admitido este viernes que han bombardeado objetivos de las tropas rusas en la localidad de Energodar, donde se encuentra ubicada la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

Ostras, a este no lo había visto mucho.....a la nevera sin pasar por la casilla de salida


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

joder, acabo de entrar en el inmundo, y se rasgan las vestiduras por los vehículos militares rusos en la central nuclear, tras callar como putas con los ataques de la artillería ucraniana.

De verdad, si la central explota, en occidente todos los medios dirán que ha sido por misiles rusos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Sep 2022)

Hoy, 21:24

La ONU pide a las partes que garanticen la seguridad en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y sus alrededores, dijo Eri Kaneko, empleado del servicio de prensa de la organización, en una sesión informativa.
Hoy, 21:19

La misión permanente de la OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye estará compuesta por dos inspectores, dijo el titular de la agencia, Rafael Grossi.


----------



## Mort Cinder (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es que te falte o no el gas ..... es que con el movimiento de Rusia de hoy, el RESTO del gas se va a poner a doblón y medio. Y con el gas a doblón y medio Bayer no es rentable, Basf no es rentable, Mercedes no es rentable, etc...etc.... La luz sube, el transporte sube .... más inflacción, etc...etc...
> 
> Si Europa quiere mantener ese pulso vamos a tener que ir a una economía de guerra, a una economía y unos precios totalmente intervenidos. Y al oligarca que proteste ..... ventana .... como en Moscú ....



Dímelo a mí, chaval, que ya me avisaron el mes pasado que a partir de octubre me triplicaban el gas. O sea, en vez de 150 tacos me lo suben a casi 500. Cágate, al mes.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> “Durante los trabajos de mantenimiento en la unidad compresora de gas Trent 60 (GPA No. 24) de Portovaya CS, *realizados en conjunto con representantes de Siemens*, se detectó una fuga de aceite con una mezcla de un compuesto sellador en los conectores de las conexiones terminales de las líneas de cable de los sensores de velocidad del rotor de presión baja e intermedia”, según el canal Telegram de la compañía.
> 
> Rostekhnadzor de la Federación Rusa envió una advertencia de que las fallas detectadas no permiten un funcionamiento seguro y sin problemas del motor de turbina de gas. Hasta que se corrijan los comentarios, el transporte de gas al gasoducto Nord Stream se ha detenido por completo.
> 
> ...



' Durante los trabajos de mantenimiento en la unidad compresora de gas Trent 60 (GPA No. 24) de Portovaya CS, '*realizados en conjunto con representantes de Siemens*

Esto comienza a mostrar unos tintes más que interesantes... A ver ¿se ha propuesto el *hado* jugar en contra de esta conjura? ¿han sido capaces los rusos (que no lo creo) de sobornar a los representantes de Siemens? ¿será que los han amenazado muy convincentemente (lo creo aún menos)? coño ¿qué queda? ahora resulta que no es una respuesta a las acciones del G-7, sino que en 'nuestro' circo nos crecen los enanos, nos merman los gigantes, los forzudos sufren anorexia y la mujer barbuda se ha depilado. Si esta noche nos cae un asteroide o nos invaden los marcianos, yo casi que me lo creería


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

*Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.

La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. No se han molestado ni en disimularlos.

En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan. Uno de los misiles que ha quedado clavado en el terreno sin estallar deja claro, por el ángulo de penetración en la tierra, que ha sido lanzado desde el lado ocupado por los rusos, pero un hombre de traje azul, el enviado de Moscú a la central, se empeña ante las cámaras y con grandes aspavientos en convencer a los expertos de que, en realidad, el misil ha caído del otro lado pero ha quedado así por la inercia. Los inspectores tomaban ayer buena nota en sus apuntes y hacían sus fotos ajenos a tan surrealista explicación.

Como han indicado las imágenes de satélite, los rusos han usado la central de forma repetida no sólo como almacén de material bélico, sino de lanzadera de misiles, pero ayer el ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Sergei Shoigu, negó la evidencia: "Declaro que no tenemos armas pesadas en el territorio de la central nuclear y en las áreas circundantes. Espero que la comisión del OIEA se convenza personalmente de esto", unas palabras que Shoigu pronunciaba mientras que los inspectores de la OIEA pasaban junto a los vehículos militares con la Z pintada en sus laterales aparcados dentro de la central.*





__





Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Joderrrr.que suerte tienes joio....te vas quitando toda la basura de encima.....


----------



## El-Mano (2 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sí llevas dos meses anunciando donde va a ser tu gran contraofensiva lo normal es que te estén esperando con todo lo gordo.
> Es lo que tiene dirigir una guerra como si fuera un reality show.



Los sirios lo anunciaban a menudo, quizás porque no las ofensivas no son ningún secreto hoy en dia si el enemigo tiene la info.

Los ucranianos no lo sé, pero puedo especular con que los sirios lo hacian para subirse la moral, y para que los enemigos empezaran a pensar en lo que se les vendría encima. Es decir, si no puedes ocultarlo, trata de sacar provecho o minimizar el daño.


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

*CORTAN EL GAS* ? Debe ser que los rusos lo están viendo muy negro en el campo de batalla.


Hora de echar el resto... más les valdría a los alemanes ponerse a fabricar armamento para Ucrania, si es que algún día quieren volver a oler el gas.


El único lenguaje que entiende Rusia, es el de la mano dura......... El buenismo y el giliprogresismo están condenados a la extinción.


----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los comentarios en El Mundo de las dos noticias que afectan a Rusia del día son más prorusos que los más prorusos de este foro hoy, incluida la del g7 y el límite del precio del gas que tu posteas.
> 
> Han desaparecido los prootan de forma escandalosa. La verdad es que los temas son surrealistas pero también han sido surrealistas las noticias de otros días y no ha pasado ésto.
> 
> Hoy el rey está desnudo para los lectores de El Mundo.



La más valorada:

Otra medida que se nos volverá en contra a los europeos. Rusia ya ha dicho que sólo venderá a quienes no implementen esta medida, lo cual provocará un aumento de los precios al reducirse la oferta y por tanto que Rusia ingrese aún más dinero vendiendo menos cantidad, principalmente le venderá a los países asiáticos, que se pasan lo que diga el G7 por la entrepierna. Y en Europa el precio del barril ahora sí que se va a disparar de verdad.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)

Asi es amigo...tú pasa de ellos y si te insultan,haz como yo...le devuelves el insulto.lo de poner la otra mejilla ya pasó a la historia..


----------



## pegaso (2 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> PADRE DE FAMILIA con 2 HIJOS. -
> 
> .- Se gastaba 80€ al mes de luz cuando la tenía a 0.9..el KwH. Ahora se la han renovado a 0.17 más 0.23€ de compensación del tope de gas. Es decir a 0.40. Pagará 320€ (240€ más de gastos al MES)..
> 
> ...



Que se joda Rusia.


----------



## HUROGÁN (2 Sep 2022)

La IRREFLEXIVA Guerra del supra ESTADO PROFUNDO cOnTRA LA PUTA urrs, tendrá éxito y los volverá capitalistas e imperiales, mientras al resto nos volverá comunistas y probes.


----------



## lapetus (2 Sep 2022)

La contraofensiva esa ha desaparecido de las noticias...


----------



## rejon (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## pemebe (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski asegura que Ucrania está lista para aumentar la exportación de energía hacia Europa.*
> El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodimir Zelenski*, ha asegurado este viernes que su país está *listo para aumentar la exportación de energía hacia Europa* y que por eso es importante que la *central nuclear de Zaporiyia* pueda operar de manera segura y permanecer conectada a la red eléctrica, en una intervención por videoconferencia esta mañana en el Foro Ambrosetti, una de las más importantes citas de la economía mundial en Cernobbio (norte de Italia).
> 
> La declaración de Zelenski se ha producido horas después de criticar anoche al presidente del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (*OIEA*) de la ONU, *Rafael Grossi*, por no pedir la desmilitarización de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, tomada por los rusos, después de la visita que realizó la delegación del organismo para comprobar su estado tras haber sido tomada por Rusia. "La protección de la planta de energía nuclear es una salvaguardia contra el desastre nuclear. No podemos permitir los riesgos nucleares", ha añadido.



*Todos los periodicos parecen el mundotoday. Los ucranianos van a exportar la energía de una central que ellos no controlan.*


----------



## delhierro (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Asi es amigo...tú pasa de ellos y si te insultan,haz como yo...le devuelves el insulto.lo de poner la otra mejilla ya pasó a la historia..



¿ Hablando solo ? Hombre no desesperes que en breve cae Jerson y puedes dedicarte a ponernos fotos.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me descojono de las excusas de Rusia, es que ni se molestan en rebuscarlas, van tan sobrados que les da lo mismo.
> 
> Me jodes G7 limitando precios--> Uy hay otra avería.
> 
> A putin hay que quererle.



Hasta se dedican a trollear a base de bien

La famosa fuga de aceite :


----------



## alfonbass (2 Sep 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿mundo libre? ¿2 años despues de estar encerrados en casa 3 meses?
> al ignore por infrahumano de mierda



Como que en China no les encerraron tapiando las ventanas incluso, sabes?


----------



## McNulty (2 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Hasta se dedican a trollear a base de bien
> 
> La famosa fuga de aceite :



Dimitri echando el vinagre que le sobraba de la cena


----------



## ROBOTECH (2 Sep 2022)

*Estados Unidos firma un acuerdo para dar a Israel 4 aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible necesarios para bombardear Irán*


El Pentágono firmó un contrato con Boeing el jueves para *suministrar a Israel cuatro aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible KC-46 que se necesitan para posibles ataques israelíes contra Irán* , aunque el avión no se entregará hasta al menos 2025.

*El acuerdo tiene un valor de $ 927 millones e Israel está comprando los aviones de Boeing con dinero de los $ 3.8 mil millones en ayuda militar que recibe de los EE. UU. cada año*. De esa cantidad, Israel recibe 3.300 millones de dólares en Financiamiento Militar Extranjero, un programa del Departamento de Estado que otorga dinero a gobiernos extranjeros para comprar equipos militares fabricados en Estados Unidos.





__





US Signs Deal To Give Israel 4 Refueling Planes Needed To Bomb Iran | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






Espero que Irán entre lo antes posible en los BRICS y que se firme un pacto de defensa mutua. Con eso se acabarán las gilipolleces de EEUU e Israel.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Quizás los centros de decisión ucranianos están plagados de traidores prorrusos, esto debía ser una distracción para el desembarco de ZNPP que era el elemento clave de toda la contraofensiva y Rusia lo ha sabido, por eso los centros de Kiev no son bombardeados t.me/geostrategrus/...


ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Estados Unidos firma un acuerdo para dar a Israel 4 aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible necesarios para bombardear Irán*
> 
> 
> El Pentágono firmó un contrato con Boeing el jueves para *suministrar a Israel cuatro aviones de reabastecimiento de combustible KC-46 que se necesitan para posibles ataques israelíes contra Irán* , aunque el avión no se entregará hasta al menos 2025.
> ...



Irán ya está en la OTSC, la OTAN euroasiática.


----------



## Fauna iberica (2 Sep 2022)

Pues te mueres tu y toda tu familia, no nos metas a los demás en tus delirios.
Bot de los cojones anda y vete a chuparsela a biden


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Sep 2022)

Heil Ukrania.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hace tiempo que este kilombo dejó de ser una cuestión técnica o económica para ser literalmente ideológica:



Que crees que piensan el 99% de las femi marxistas, peli moradas, a las que apoyabais hasta hace dos dias...???


----------



## Atalaya (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿No se le olvida a usted incluir las acusaciones de que fue objeto? lo digo para que podamos entender el caso desde todas las perspectivas. Y le recuerdo que sigue siendo muy miserable insultar al contrario. Yo no lo he hecho y no tengo intención de hacerlo, primero por que no son mis formas, y segundo por que nuestro comportamiento nos define. Vea usted como queda insultando y aportando información SESGADA.
> 
> Y oiga, que igual al final terminan siendo las acusaciones contra esos señores paja, eso no lo sé. Pero me extraña muchísimo, como dije, que sin tener las manos manchadas de sangre se les ajusticiase. Y de paso se lee la contestación que le he dado a @TeatroDeVariedades sobre mi abuelo rojo. Igual le hace a usted replantearse su forma de tratar conmigo. O igual no, quien sabe.



La historia se basa en datos y los datos en documentos, las casuísticas familiares y sus circunstancias siempre son subjetivas y no suelen aportar nada historiográficamente serio, solo memoria familiar.

Disculpe, yo estudio y publico historia y este debate ya no es sobre historia, y pensar que más de 330.000 españoles represaliados y muertos por el franquismo tenían las manos manchadas de sangre es un dislate total, busque usted los consejos de guerra en los archivos militares, y comprobará que los acusados de delitos de sangre no eran fusilados si no ejecutados a garrote vil, como dato en Gijón de 1987 ejecutados solo 7 lo fueron a garrote vil, y como otro dato en Gijón hubo otros más de 500 asesinados extrajudicialmente sin formación de causa o consejo de guerra, y con esto cierro el tema llevo más de 40 años estudiando y publicando sobre ambas represiones y me siento incomodo debatiendo a este nivel. Y quede bien claro, cualquier represión venga de donde venga es injustificable y por ello no le he insultado solo le manifestado el pavor que me dan las personas que justifican los crímenes, porque puede volver a pasar.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Sep 2022)

Qué recuerdos cuando caía una bengala en un edificio de la central y abría telediarios.









No, este vídeo no muestra "el momento en el que un misil ruso impacta de lleno en la mayor central nuclear de Ucrania": es una bengala · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


La cuenta de Twitter del programa 'Al Rojo Vivo' del canal de televisión LaSexta tuiteó el 4 de marzo un vídeo…




maldita.es





Bombardeos ukros sanos.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Resumiendo:

-Nordstream hae sido suspendido indefinidamente, Gazprom ha hablado.
-El G7 pone tope al precio del petróleo. Buena suerte con eso.
-Serbia y Hungría reciben su gas/petróleo a través de los turcos.
-El partido alemán LDP quiere desmantelar Nordstream II. ¡¡Adelante!!
-Francia se queda sin gas. No pagó las entregas de julio.
-Zelensky declara necesario controlar la central nuclear de Energodar, si Europa quiere electricidad.
-No hay más gas para Europa = no hay más dinero para Kiev.
-ASe avecina el colapso de las industrias en Alemania... Tic, tac...
Y, para rematar el espectáculo, el G7 logró encontrar el botón de autodestrucción y lo apretó...  

Como diría aquel payo: un mundo niquelao.


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Atalaya dijo:


> La historia se basa en datos y los datos en documentos, las casuísticas familiares y sus circunstancias siempre son subjetivas y no suelen aportar nada historiográficamente serio, solo memoria familiar.
> 
> Disculpe, yo estudio y publico historia y este debate ya no es sobre historia, y pensar que más de 330.000 españoles represaliados y muertos por el franquismo tenían las manos manchadas de sangre es un dislate total, busque usted los consejos de guerra en los archivos militares, y comprobará que los acusados de delitos de sangre no eran fusilados si no ejecutados a garrote vil, como dato en Gijón de 1987 ejecutados solo 7 lo fueron a garrote vil, y como otro dato en Gijón hubo otros más de 500 asesinados extrajudicialmente sin formación de causa o consejo de guerra, y con esto cierro el tema llevo más de 40 años estudiando y publicando sobre ambas represiones y me siento incomodo debatiendo a este nivel. Y quede bien claro, cualquier represión venga de donde venga es injustificable y por ello no le he insultado solo le manifestado el pavor que me dan las personas que justifican .los crímenes, porque puede volver a pasar.



Y eso que loignorito no es ni de izquierdas ni de derechas ....


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

rudeboy dijo:


> Esta ofensiva ucraniana viene bien para sustraer tropas y medios del frente de soledar- Bakhmut que es donde tenían alguna posibilidad los rusos de ganar terreno, ya que una vez caida esta podrían llevar el frente hasta kramatrosk , otro buen trozo de terreno irrecuperable para los ucranianos. Pero han abierto otro frente donde los rusos juegan a la defensiva y es el más desfavorable para ellos, ya que tienen que cruzar el dnieper para abastecerse. Aunque las perdidas sean grandes en estos primeros compases de la batalla, veremos como el frente norte queda paralizado en pos de reforzar el sur, ya que si algo ha quedado demostrado es que los rusos no tienen fuerzas actualmente para presionar por varios frentes, véase el caso del avance por izium, o Avdiivka paralizados desde hace meses.
> Asi pues tenemos un cambio de tendencia que veremos como evoluciona, obviamente cuando se ataca se pierden hombres y material, eso es algo que cualquier soldado de la primera oleada sabe y con gusto entrega la vida por su país y muestra una vez más la valentía de la que hacen gala los ucranianos.



Aquí tenéis otra cuenta de los hinteligentes


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Sep 2022)

...


ignorante dijo:


> Igual he entendido mal, pero el misil parece venir de terreno ruso, y quien da explicaciones afirma que se giró tras impactar y que realmente venía de Ucrania.
> 
> Pero quizá es al revés. No entiendo el audio, ese señor encorbatado ¿es ruso? Si es de la delegación o un trabajador de la central, igual está explicando lo contrario (que el misil viene aparentemente de Ucrania, pero que lo habrán lanzado desde Rusia y se giró tras impactar). Como no te puedes fiar de NADA de lo que cuenta El Mundo, pues tampoco me extrañaría.
> 
> Realmente creo que hay dos cosas que aclarar... desde dónde aparenta haber caído el misil (¿Rusia? ¿Ucrania?) y luego si es posible que giren.



Si impacta sin explotar lo más normal es que se queden clavado en dirección contraria al tiro, mientras el ángulo de choque con el suelo este comprendido entre unos aprox. 20º y 45º grados.

Es una cuestión de física, la zona de impacto se comprime rápidamente lo que ejerce una fuerza cada vez mayor a la penetración, sin embargo como el centro de inercia del proyectil tiene un movimiento hacia adelante, el misil puede rotar sobre su centro de inercia hacia adelante ya que las capas superiores no están sometidas a compresión quedando clavado en la dirección contraria de donde ha sido disparado.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Sep 2022)

Alemania dándolo todo por vencer a Putin, su final más cerca.


----------



## aurariola (2 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ante el posible tope al precio del petróleo y derivados rusos, Rusia anuncia que dejará de suministrar petróleo y productos petrolíferos a los países que introduzcan un techo en sus precios del petróleo, ha declarado el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak.
> 
> Mi pregunta es a quién les van a vender



a todos menos la union europea , que acabara comprandola de estraperlo.......


----------



## kelden (2 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Si impacta sin explotar lo más normal es que se queden clavado en dirección contraria al tiro, mientras el ángulo de choque con el suelo este comprendido entre unos aprox. 20º y 45º grados.
> ...



No es un cohete sin explotar. Si es la foto que he visto yo, la cabeza de guerra de ese cohete ni ha caido en la central. Esa es la parte del motor de un cohete Uragán. Esos son cohetes de dos etapas: se disparan, el motor consume todo el combustible y la parte del motor + depósito de combustible se desprende y cae al suelo mientras la cabeza de guerra continua su vuelo hacia el objetivo.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

Así me gusta: que rule el combustible...


----------



## piru (2 Sep 2022)

Los rusos tampoco tiene intención de irse de Jarkóv. Ya están matriculando coches con matriculas rusas. Jarkóv: 188







t.me/boris_rozhin/62188


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> No entendería por qué razón Rusia iba a disparar contra la central que ellos mismos ocupan pero...
> 
> ¿Es verdad que un misil puede girarse tras impactar?
> 
> ...



La *teoría* de la *bala mágica* se la siguen *creyendo 59 años después*.


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

_*El presidente Putin declaró en su discurso de la víspera del 24 de febrero 
que uno de los objetivos de la Operación Militar Especial es que la OTAN 
retroceda a sus fronteras de 1997 (yo interpretando: o de lo contrario 
no habrá paz sostenible en Europa).

Por fin, alguien más escuchando realmente lo que dijo Putin....

Lo cual...

Es por qué....

He afirmado repetidamente que los rusos están llevando a cabo la Operación Bagration II...

Y....

Marcharán sobre Berlín....

Figurativamente.... o literalmente.....
*_
*La OTAN está frita....*


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es un cohete sin explotar. Si es la foto que he visto yo, la cabeza de guerra de ese cohete ni ha caido en la central. Esa es la parte del motor de un cohete Uragán. Esos son cohetes de dos etapas: se disparan, el motor consume todo el combustible y la parte del motor + depósito de combustible se desprende y cae al suelo mientras la cabeza de guerra continua su vuelo hacia el objetivo.



Es lo mismo y aun me lo pones más fácil, al no ser puntiagudo la superficie que toca el suelo sino plana aun ejerce una mayor fuerza de compresión sobre el suelo y es más fácil que rote.

Una prueba sencilla es lanzar un palo con los lados señalados, delante blanco, detrás rojo en un ángulo de aprox. 45º cuando toca el suelo, si se ha lanzado en un ángulo correcto y la punta que esta delante (blanco) no resbala esta quedara muchas veces tendida en el suelo con el lado blanco atrás y el rojo delante.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Sep 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Si De Gaulle levantase la cabeza y entrase en el Elíseo, empiezaría a varear a la gente, desde el personal de limpieza y conserjes hasta llegar a Macron.





kelden dijo:


> A ver ... que no tiene que ver con la gasofa .... Si a mi me sale la gasofa por las orejas y tu, que te vendía el 30 % de mi producción todos los años, te arruinas y ya no me puedes comprar nada, puedes estar seguro de que te voy a seguir a la ruina muy rápido por mucha gasofa que tenga.



Te confundes con el dinero. Lo que tú llamas gasofa es una riqueza real, es decir una riqueza que si no la vendo me la quedo y la aprovecho yo. Aparte que hay otros compradores.

En cambio con el dinero, los papelitos verdes de marras, no puede hacerse tal cosa. Valen mientras el emisor vale, si el emisor se hunde no valen para nada.

Por eso Rusia está regalando dólares a sus amigos, a China, India, Turquía...

Putin planea compras de divisas por 70.000 M a los países que se pusieron de perfil con la guerra


----------



## mazuste (2 Sep 2022)

*⚡Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China: Estados Unidos, siendo el iniciador 
de la situación en Ucrania, está ahora mirando la crisis energética en Europa desde 
el otro lado, recibiendo beneficios y superganancias*
_*
Según el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino, Zhao Lijian, 
la diferencia de precios del gas en los mercados europeo y estadounidense 
ha alcanzado niveles récord, la brecha de precios es ya más de 10 veces.

Según las cifras publicadas por Business Insider, las empresas estadounidenses 
podrían obtener más de 100 millones de dólares de beneficios inesperados
por cada barco de GNL a Europa.
*_
*Felicidades Joe, lo has conseguido...*


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Sep 2022)

No creo en absoluto que Rusia bombardeara la central pero me lo he planteado como un problema de física y como resultado he visto que si que es posible que un misil o parte de un misil aparezca clavado en posición contraria de donde ha llegado.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es lo mismo y aun me lo pones más fácil, al no ser puntiagudo la superficie que toca el suelo sino plana aun ejerce una mayor fuerza de compresión sobre el suelo y es más fácil que rote.
> 
> Una prueba sencilla es lanzar un palo con los lados señalados, delante blanco, detrás rojo en un ángulo de aprox. 45º cuando toca el suelo, si se ha lanzado en un ángulo correcto y la punta que esta delante (blanco) no resbala esta quedara muchas veces tendida en el suelo con el lado blanco atrás y el rojo delante.



Y es que realmente lo que hay que analizar es el boquete en el suelo. El ángulo desde el que se proyectó la fuerza está escrito en él.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Sep 2022)

Lo de Europa es de risa. Hasta en Wall Street lo admiten.









Rusia sorprende a Occidente recuperando sus riquezas petrolíferas - La Tercera


Moscú está obteniendo más ingresos que nunca con la ayuda de nuevos compradores, nuevos comerciantes y la aparentemente insaciable demanda mundial de crudo. El país exportó 7,4 millones de barriles diarios de crudo y productos como gasóleo y gasolina en julio, según la Agencia Internacional de...




www.latercera.com





Hay párrafos sublimes, como la mezcla de petróleo ruso e iraní para meterlo en el mercado, o lo ya sabido, de las compas de Arabia Saudí para revender el petróleo ruso con sobreprecio o simplemente no quemar el suyo.


----------



## España1 (2 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Así me gusta: que rule el combustible...



Ecologistas en acción


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> He notado que @TeatroDeVariedades me ha ignorado por mi respuesta a @Atalaya . He entrado con el otro navegador para leer las lindezas que me ha soltado. Las reproduzco para después contestar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya pedazo abuelo...

Se me han venido las palabras de otro pedazo de español, Don Julio Anguita, a la mente...

Hay alguna manera mas intima y autentica de expresar lo que es la libertad individual ...y su hijo primigenio, EL PENSAMIENTO CRITICO..


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

Malditas sean las guerras...y los canallas que las provocan.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Sep 2022)

En la ofensiva ukra si el objetivo primario era la presa de Nova Kakhovka dispersar las fuerzas propias con el resto de ataques por toda la línea de frente ha sido un error monumental, pero de traca hoyga.. , ...en cambio si el objetivo real hubiera sido asaltar la central nuclear sí tendría cierto sentido ésta ofensiva tan dispersa , quizás esperaban que los rusos sacaran fuerzas de la central para reforzar el frente atacado dejándola menos protegida.....sigue siendo un plan rocambolesco pero un poco menos que montar todo ese cipote atacando por 12 sitios en un frente de 200 km para tomar una presa....


----------



## Mabuse (2 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania: la esposa de un militar de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas estaba husmeando en los datos de su marido sobre las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas atacadas
> 
> Una residente de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, de 31 años, utilizó a su marido "en la oscuridad": le preguntó por la ubicación de su unidad militar y de otros grupos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en posiciones avanzadas y pasó esta información al servicio de inteligencia militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



Divorcio a la ucraniana.


----------



## NPI (2 Sep 2022)

Has llegado a los 1000, ahora a la nevera y espero a la siguiente cuenta.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> OJO CON MOLDAVIA.
> 
> 
> GUERRA DE UCRANIA
> ...



Si atacan Transnistria, Kiev sera irremediablemente asediada y tomada...Ucrania perdera dos tercios de su territorio...

Seria un movimiento muy torpe...


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La presidenta de la Comisión Europea pide que se limite el precio del gas ruso mientras el G7 avanza en sus planes de limitar el petróleo ruso – BI*
> 17:08 || 02/09/2022



Nadie les ha dicho que empiezan a dar mucha risa???
Esto es como cuando ves a un snaucer atacar a un mastin leones...y venga a saltar, brincar, ladrar y gruñir al placido mastin...

Como abra la boca...se te acabaron las chanzas ...mermaoooo...


----------



## Peineto (2 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Muy grave, último momento: Gazprom anuncia que cierra sine die el flujo de gas a Europa. *



Grave para Europa y que no lloren, lo estaban pidiendo a rebuznos,


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Sep 2022)

*Mas de 3.000 bajas en los Urcos  .....los han aplastado, la picadora de carne de la OTAN sigue llevando mas y mas carne.*


*3 SECTORES DE KHERSON Y MYKOLAIV SON LIBERADOS POR LAS FUERZAS RUSAS: NUEVAS BANDERAS ONDEAN!!


*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2022)

O el marido que quiere el divorcio por la vía super rápida.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y a quiénes les van a vender sus baratijas? A los rusos? Niet .... a los chinos? Bu ....



Es que el NWO va de eso, la sociedad de consumo está muerta por el peakoil vamos a otra cosa que no saben ni ellos que es pero que quieren seguir mandando.

Apuestan por el caos controlado pero el caos tiene planes siempre.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Sep 2022)

Y si consiguen cruzar el río más que caerán en la trampa

Anda que no es fácil ni nada para los rusos dejarles cruzar y volver a destruir los pontones con misiles guiados de precisión de esos que todo el mundo sabe que tienen 

Me recuerda a la táctica esa del francotirador que deja a uno herido a la vista de todos para que vayan a ayudarle y según van yendo los va cazando ...

Joder coincido puta guerra


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando la mercedes y la volkswagen se vayan a China porque allí les cuesta la luz la mitad que aquí, cambiaremos de bando ....
> 
> Por ahora se quedan porque alemania está subvencionando su industria a saco, pero eso no puede durar para siempre.



Hemmmm.... creo que ya está allí, que son multinacionales.

En Rusia abren fabricas nuevas en Moscú y San Petersburgo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)

Siguiendo mi línea de interpretación de lo que está sucediendo ...
que la llamada guerra de Ucrania es una etapa más de un plan vinculado con la agenda 2030 que se inició con el coronavirus ....

analicen :

De ser cierta la guerra tal como nos la están presentando
¿ los ucranianos que afirmaban que Rusia era un país enemigo , que estaba deteriorando la economía ucraniana y enfrentando a la población , eran conspiranoicos ?

Si Rusia hubiese conseguido colocar de presidente del gobierno a un sicario afín a sus intereses financiando un partido político y los canales de la tele ... ¿ los ucranianos hubiesen aceptado la destrucción de Ucrania desde sus propias instituciones ?


DICHO LO CUAL , NO SÉ PARA QUIEN TRABAJA PEDRO SÁNCHEZ, pero estoy seguro que trabaja para el enemigo.


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

...y que mas le dara al pobre y sufrido ciudadano hormiga...de quien vengan los latigazos...

Si del Capital...

Si del partido unico...

LA ESPALDA SIEMPRE ES LA MISMA!!!


----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Donde ponemos el límite?, ¿Dónde te venga bien?



Es que la URSS no es Rusia, pero para eso quizás debería pasar de la ESO.


----------



## Salamandra (2 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En la ofensiva ukra si el objetivo primario era la presa de Nova Kakhovka dispersar las fuerzas propias con el resto de ataques por toda la línea de frente ha sido un error monumental, pero de traca hoyga.. , ...en cambio si el objetivo real hubiera sido asaltar la central nuclear sí tendría cierto sentido ésta ofensiva tan dispersa , quizás esperaban que los rusos sacaran fuerzas de la central para reforzar el frente atacado dejándola menos protegida.....sigue siendo un plan rocambolesco pero un poco menos que montar todo ese cipote atacando por 12 sitios en un frente de 200 km para tomar una presa....



Es que esa central nuclear hace daño. Por eso llevan todo este tiempo con esos ataques peligrosos. Les dijeron que les iban a poner precio a la electricidad que pasa al lado ukro y pagarlo va a ser imposible tanto monetaria como políticamente.

Para mi que das en el clavo, el objetivo era la central nuclear.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## dabuti (2 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Grave para Europa y que no lloren, lo estaban pidiendo a rebuznos,



Demasiado tarde.

O follamos todos o la puta Pal río.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Los europeos deben sufrir ya que los ucranianos están perdiendo vidas y haciendas, no es justo que solo sufran los ucranianos", esa es la consigna, que repiten de vonDerPollas hacia abajo hasta llegar a Fumanal.



Está en modo hitler con sus alemanes en los dias finales del hundimiento, hija de puta es quedarse corto....


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> A ver pedazo de mierda. Nadie cumplió ningún acuerdo. Insinuar que Putin es legalista es propio de hijos de puta.
> No insultes mi inteligencia, ok?



"intelijencia", tú? pero si eres la llama que come en la pampa, atontao!


----------



## silenus (2 Sep 2022)

Rusia corta el gas a Europa a través del Nord Stream de forma indefinida


Gazprom alega que una fuga impide reabrir el gasoducto, mientras la UE lo acusa de recurrir a “pretextos falaces”. El G-7 impondrá un tope al precio del petróleo ruso




elpais.com


----------



## NS 4 (2 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Este tio es un puto TORNADO DIALECTICO...arrebata conciencias el muy cabron, cada vez que abre la boca...

Anda que si ZHU DE tiene razon...y este es el MONJE DEL KREMLIN!!!


----------



## Impresionante (2 Sep 2022)

Qué opina la ONU de que los rusos se cargaran a los saboteadores ucranianoo?

No lo verás en medios occidentales 

_Cuando se le preguntó acerca de los informes de que los saboteadores de UKR fueron destruidos por el ejército ruso esta mañana cerca de la planta de Zaporizhzhia mientras intentaban atacarla- “Estamos contentos de que la Federación Rusa haya hecho lo que hizo para mantener seguros a nuestros inspectores”_


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника 

Los rusos van sacando videos de las perdidas de la ofensiva ucraniana


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Putin está furioso: Rusia recibe su primer lote defectuoso de drones iraníes


Moscú ha recibido su primer lote de vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) de fabricación iraní, según fuentes estadounidenses.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## autsaider (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir otro truco útil para postear enlaces a twitter que no obliguen a los lectores a registrarse (o a instalar plugins o usar la función de búsqueda).
> 
> En el enlace (quito la parte https de la izquierda para que Burbuja no lo haga clickable):
> 
> ...



Más fácil que eso es postear enlaces de twitter a través de una instancia de nitter:





__





Nitter Instances







xnaas.github.io







Von Rudel dijo:


> El colapso de Alemania y sin Alemania el colapso de la UE.
> 
> 
> Adios al chiringuito de Bruselas.



... y yo que me alegroooo.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Los aliados del gremlin jajajaja


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> "intelijencia", tú? pero si eres la llama que come en la pampa, atontao!



Y tú eres la burra que le come la polla a un moromierder
Jajajaja


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿y los alemanes los comunistas?



Los alemanes son aquí como los españoles o el resto de países de la UE: corruptos, mediocres y miserables.


----------



## rudeboy (3 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Si los rusos no tienen fuerzas para atender dos frentes imagina los ucranianos atacando solo con infantería y algún que otro blindado. El resultado es lo que estamos viendo, una carnicería. Por otro lado, el cruce del Dnieper no se ha visto tan afectado como seguro sería el plan. Al final no han podido tirar abajo el puente de Antonovky y el que está más arriba, al norte el de Kakhovka, ni lo han intentado (es una presa).
> El único motivo por el que los ucranianos se están lanzando contra el muro es simple y llanamente para ganar tiempo. ¿Tiempo para qué? Ya lo veremos en una semana.
> El cambio de tendencia solo se vería si la aviación de la OTAN entra en juego.
> Aclaro que mi opinión la estoy dando desde la barra de un bar. Igual ud. tiene información relevante que quiera compartir.



Esto es una guerra de trincheras y cualquier batalla durará meses, como bien dices, los ucranianos no utilizan los suficientes tanques, pero es que no se trata de una bilzkrieg. Sin el dominio de los cielos está táctica es inútil. Con esta jugada han trasladado la zona de contacto al terreno más desfavorable para los rusos, eso está claro y nadie lo discute, ahora tienen que trasladar sus fuerzas a través de un río con una anchura enorme.
La prueba será ver como el frente en Bakhmut- soledar no se mueve un metro.
Ganar tiempo? Bueno esto se ha convertido en una guerra de desgaste pura y dura y los ucranianos han aceptado el envite, pero en su terreno y si hay una cosa importante en una guerra de desgaste es gente dispuesta a morir.
Los ucranianos han demostrado tenerlos bien puestos y están dispuestos a poner los muertos que haga falta para defender su patria. ¿Pero y los rusos?
Hasta ahora putin ha sido muy cauto en mandar a las carnicerías a tropas regulares ,sirviéndose de mercenarios y proxies para tales operaciones suicidas .Pero estas fuerzas son limitadas y en la batalla por popasna de la que tenemos los videos más espeluznantes de la guerra, solo putin sabe las bajas que tuvieron y el coste de atacar frontalmente una línea de bunkers. De ahí que durante dos meses se hayan dedicado a machacar con artillería soledar con escasos resultados.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Claramente la estrategia patriota es el desgaste paulatino del invasor.
En Kherson han ganado poco terreno -ya reconocido- pero lo importante es que se ha roto la línea de suministro.
Ahora es coser y cantar mientras se derrumba sobre sí misma la fuerza de ocupación.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

Si los ucranianos se cargan esa joya del brutalismo industrial soviético no se van a enfrentar únicamente a Putin, Satán, que es nuestro señor se va a enfadar mucho, y Pazuzu es un mindundi comparado con el señor del Hormigón Armado y el Corten.


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Sep 2022)

Como se ponga a nevar bien, que lo va a hacer gracias al haarp, se van a cagar pero bien los ruskis. Cuñado invierno.


----------



## Kreonte (3 Sep 2022)

Me pasas el enlace del NYT donde dice eso? Porque hasta ahora sólo encuentro páginas paleras haciéndose eco, más un tal washingtonexaminer q afirma algo similar pero antes de la ofensiva.

EDIT. Vale sí:



> : “The announced offensive shows the Ukrainians’ appetite for progress on the battlefield.” The official, speaking on condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive military matters, added that the Pentagon remained cautious about whether Ukraine’s current military capabilities were sufficient to make significant gains.











Ukraine Announces Push in South; U.N. Inspectors Head to Nuclear Site


The Ukrainian military said it had launched offensive operations in multiple areas in the Kherson region. U.N. experts could soon visit the Russia-controlled Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant, where shelling has sparked fears of calamity.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Ukraine Announces Push in South; U.N. Inspectors Head to Nuclear Site
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian military said it had launched offensive operations in multiple areas in the Kherson region. U.N. experts could soon visit the Russia-controlled Zaporizhzhia nuclear power plant, where shelling has sparked fears of calamity.
> ...




Perdón el dato para los expertos (que no lo necesitan), pero para los que como en mi caso, se nos hace lío con el tema de los nombres, aclaro que la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia* no está en la ciudad del mismo nombre (que está en control ucraniano), sino *en el pueblo de Energodar*, que si está en la zona bajo control ruso.

Para quienes no lo hayan identificado, es el pueblo marcado con la flecha:






Ampliando un poco la vista para hacerlo más claro:


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Es que la URSS no es Rusia, pero para eso quizás debería pasar de la ESO.



Rusia es la "heredera" a efectos políticos de la URSS....

A ver si quien no debe pasar de la ESO es otra persona....


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Si los ucranianos se cargan esa joya del brutalismo industrial soviético no se van a enfrentar únicamente a Putin, Satán, que es nuestro señor se va a enfadar mucho, y Pazuzu es un mindundi comparado con el señor del Hormigón Armado y el Corten.



Brutalismo que de hecho surte de electricidad buena parte de Ucrania, que genios son esos ucronazis se nota el nivel intelectual que tienen, y no solo eso, el accidente nuclear resultante dejara Ucrania convertida en un erial. Nadie comprara grano de Ucrania contaminado con plutonio uranio y otras porquerías, ademas de dejar a los países circundantes (y no nada mas Rusia) a merced de la nube radiactiva.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Brutalismo que de hecho surte de electricidad buena parte de Ucrania, que genios son esos ucronazis se nota el nivel intelectual que tienen, y no solo eso, el accidente nuclear resultante dejara Ucrania convertida en un erial. Nadie comprara grano de Ucrania contaminado con plutonio uranio y otras porquerías, ademas de dejar a los países circundantes (y no nada mas Rusia) a merced de la nueve radiactiva.



Me refería a esto.





SATÁN ES MI SEÑOR. Hilo de los desvaríos de la arquitectura moderna


Yo crecí en el polígano. Y, cuando eres pequeño, todo lo que te rodea te parece “lo normal”: los gitanillos trapicheando en la estación de tranvía abandonada enfrente de mi edificio de 15 pisos, los soportales reconvertidos a garajes o picódromos (también llamados “oficinas de colocación), los...




www.burbuja.info





Satán es nuestro señor y Le Corbusier su profeta. Aunque camine por el valle del modernismo, con la Bauhaus nada me falta.


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me refería a esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso es otra cosa distinta yo el primer critico de esa arquitectura horrorosa moderna y post-moderna.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> A eso es otra cosa distinta yo el primer critico de esa arquitectura horrorosa moderna y post-moderna.



Aislada es interesante, lo malo es tener que vivir allí. Como esas plazas que hacen ahora, sin una puta sombra, ni fuentes, papeleras que no se distinguen y bancos diseñados por faquires masoquistas. Diseños e ideas pensadas por alguien que odia a la humanidad.


----------



## Scope (3 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cuando la mercedes y la volkswagen se vayan a China porque allí les cuesta la luz la mitad que aquí, cambiaremos de bando ....
> 
> Por ahora se quedan porque alemania está subvencionando su industria a saco, pero eso no puede durar para siempre.



Volkswagen ya està construyendo 3 nuevas fabricas en China, y creo que muchas otras empresas alemanas y de otros paìses europeos seguiràn su ejemplo. Si pretenden sobrevivir.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Precios mundiales de alimentos bajan por quinto mes consecutivo, revela FAO • Once Noticias


Los precios mundiales de los alimentos siguieron bajando por quinto mes consecutivo en agosto, con los aceites vegetales incluso por debajo de su nivel de




oncenoticias.digital





Malas noticias para el mamapollato checheno, pero buenas para la humanidad.


----------



## Praktica (3 Sep 2022)

*En la región de Kherson, las FAU están atrapadas en una caldera: la 'contraofensiva'.*
02-09-2022
02.09.2022 На Херсонщине ВСУ попала в котел, они в АДУ. Свежие новости и видео того что сейчас происходит на Украине. (18 видео) ⋆ Про Войну-Военная хроника.
tr yd+de

*En la región de Kherson se libran combatesencarnizados . Los ‘grupos de asalto’ del ejército de la ‘contraofensiva’ ucraniana se meten en el caldero. Hay combates duros y las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se pagando un alto precio. La ‘contraofensiva’ les devuelve a sus posiciones, con los efectivos restantes desmoralizados o bien, paradójicamente, la ‘contraofensiva’ se convierte en embolsamientos de los atacantes. *Así, en los últimos días l*as FAU perdieron un elevado número de soldados en los intentos de tomar Kherson,* que fueron infructuosos.

*En la mañana del 1 de septiembre, las FAU llevaron a cabo una ‘ofensiva informativa’ en el puente sobre el Seversky Donets *en la aldea de Bayrak, al sur de Balakleya, pues todavía no hay confirmación de un ataque real de las AFU en ninguna parte de la región de Kharkiv.

Una misión del OIEA ha llegado a Zaporizhzhya para evaluar el estado de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, en Energodar. Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania siguen bombardeando el territorio de la central. Un grupo de desembarco ucraniano ha aterrizado cerca de Energodar: intenta atrincherarse en la orilla para impedir la visita del OIEA, según el jefe de la administración provisional de la ciudad, Aleksandr Volga.

*En el tercer día de la ofensiva contra Kherson, las FAU concentraron sus esfuerzos en tres direcciones, tratando de aprovechar su éxito anterior: cerca de Posad-Pokrovskyi, cerca de Andreevka y Davydov Brod, y cerca de Vysokopolye. Desde los terrenos ocupados el día anterior, las FAU lograron empujar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF por detrás de Zeleny hasta las afueras del sur de Kiselevka, durante unas horas. Por la tarde, las unidades rusas lograron recuperar el control de las posiciones al norte de Zelenyi Gai.* El 11º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la DNR asaltó las posiciones de las FAU en la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk, entre los asentamientos de Peski y Pervomaiskoye.

*Las FAU lanzaron un ataque suicida *a través de la estepa desnuda desde Sukhoy Stavka: Kostromka fue ocupada y consiguieron llegar a Bruskinskoye. Al final del día, las FAU consiguieron asegurar de nuevo la carretera Davydov Brod - Bruskinskoye - Novaya Kakhovka pero fueron *inmovilizadas*, cayendo en una bolsa de fuego.

*En el sector de Andreevka, las FAU intentaron extender su zona de control hacia el este desde Lozovoye hacia Bilohirka y Davydov Brod, pero fueron detenidas* en el trazado de Plotnitskiy. Continúa la ofensiva sobre posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde la dirección de Kryyi Rih. Las FAU lograron hacer retroceder a las unidades rusas de Arkhangelskoye, que ahora las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentan retomar. En los combates cerca de Olgino y Vysokopolye, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa mantienen su posición.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya han conseguido hacer frente a *dos oleadas de ‘ofensiva’. Estamos esperando la tercera, en la mejor tradición de la metodología OTAN. 

En medio de los intentos de "contraataque" en la región de Kherson, el ejército ucraniano está acumulando sus fuerzas en la dirección de Kharkiv, donde también quiere intentar "atacar". *En particular, se están llevan refuerzos a las zonas de Chepel y Velyka Kamyshevakha (a 15 km. de Izyum) y Prishib y Husarovka (a 12-14 km. de Balakleya).

En total, se concentran aquí al menos cinco Grupos Tácticos de Batallón (GTB) de 500-600 hombres cada uno. Los GTB se componen de unidades de la 4ª Brigada Operativa, la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente, la 10ª Brigada Independiente de Asalto de Montaña y la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las FAU.

*La artillería de la agrupación fue reforzada* con vehículos autopropulsados polacos Krab y estadounidenses M109 y lanzadores de misiles antitanque NLAW. *El "puño" blindado consiste en varias docenas de tanques soviéticos obsoletos T-72AB, la versión polaca T-72M1 de exportación, así como los algo más modernos PT-91 Twardy, también polacos.* La agrupación se está *reforzando* con unos diez grupos más de defensa territorial de los b*atallones, que se reunieron durante más de tres meses en las recientes ‘movilizaciones’. *Por lo tanto, *es poco probable que la agrupación total supere los 8-9 mil hombres,* lo cual es comparable a las fuerzas que Kiev ha lanzado al ataque en la dirección de Kherson.

“*La situación en el frente no ha cambiado a favor de Ucrania, tenemos que prepararnos para la defensa”, afirmó Zhdanov, un afamado propagandista militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.* Explicó que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas *pueden ahora asestar el golpe* principal contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas *en* *3 direcciones:* Jarkiv, Zaporizhzhya y Donetsk. *Pero todas ellas son muy complicadas para las tropas ucranianas.

"A día de hoy, la situación ha cambiado. y no del todo a nuestro favor”. *“En dirección a Kharkiv, hay un aprovisionamiento directo desde territorio ruso. Y el Distrito Militar Occidental de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa está allí. Será muy difícil. Ni siquiera podemos empujarlos hacia la frontera. *Los hemos movido un poco, pero han vuelto. Y ahora estamos manteniendo las defensas en las líneas que teníamos de antemano", explica Zhdanov.*

La dirección de Donetsk es la más difícil para las FAU: la mayoría de los mercenarios están luchando allí. Es muy difícil para los militares de las FAU aquello. *Las batallas por Kodems continúan y aún no se sabe cómo terminarán. "La dirección de Zaporizhia era la más prometedora, y se espera que el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército aparezca allí”. El nuevo 3er Cuerpo de Ejército se crea a partir de unidades de toda Rusia y se está preparando para entrar en combate.*

“*Las FAU deben prepararse para una operación militar, *muy probablemente, en dirección a Zaporizhzhia. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tratarán de igualar las posiciones", dijo Zhdanov. *La Federación Rusa desplazará a sus militares a través de Crimea.* Se trata de una parte de los nuevos 10.000 combatientes. Zhdanov añadió que la Federación Rusa no lanzará todo el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército en una sola dirección. El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas podría haber dividido el cuerpo. "Están *creando la ilusión de una ofensiva masiva *para que traslademos las tropas del sur al norte", explicó el experto.

*Parece difícil que las FAU luchen ahora en estas tres direcciones porque carecen de artillería, vehículos blindados y aviones.

videos:*
- Sobre el "espíritu de lucha" de l0s ‘chubas’, brevemente.

- Principales resultados del enfoque por sectores, a 31/08.

- Un grupo de combate del FSB destruye una torre de observación de los Khokhlov en la frontera de Kursk.

- Los duelos de artillería y los ataques continúan en la región de Kharkiv. Los sub-media ucranianos están publicando vídeos tomados "en una posición rusa abandonada".

- A veces se utilizan proyectiles de mortero, incluso en esta condición.

- Morteros autopropulsados de 240 mms. 2S4 «Tyulpan» acabando con un bastión de las FAU en Pervomayske (cerca de Peski). La ofensiva del 11º regimiento sobre Pervomayskoye está apoyada por el fuego estosmorteros autopropulsados y de MLRS BM-21 Grad. Como resultado, fueron destruidas varias posiciones fortificadas y un depósito de municiones.

- Soldados del Frente de Liberación Popular de Donetsk destruyeron un obús M777 de 155 mms. ucraniano cerca de Ugledar.

- Consecuencias del bombardeo ucraniano de la aldea de Topolevka, cerca de Lisychansk. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen utilizando tácticas de terror, lanzando numerosos ataques contra zonas residenciales en un intento de intimidar a la población local y lograr el mayor número posible de víctimas civiles.

- Operación de combate de los sistemas de defensa aérea Pantsir-S1 durante una operación de defensa aérea. La defensa aérea rusa demostró la escasa eficacia de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 en servicio en Ucrania, y también sigue derribando los cohetes Tochka-U que los ucranianos disparan regularmente contra las zonas residenciales de los asentamientos liberados.


----------



## Scire (3 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Precios mundiales de alimentos bajan por quinto mes consecutivo, revela FAO • Once Noticias
> 
> 
> Los precios mundiales de los alimentos siguieron bajando por quinto mes consecutivo en agosto, con los aceites vegetales incluso por debajo de su nivel de
> ...



¿Buenas para quién? Será solo para los empresaurios.

Los precios al consumo tienen la extraña virtud de que, aunque bajen los costes de producción a mínimos, nunca bajan.

Cuando el supermercado sube el precio de 1 a 1,20 y la gente lo sigue comprando, ya nunca más lo verás a 1.


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2022)

Contra Rusia, el uso de armas atómicas no es el comienzo de nada idóneo
para los machacas de EEUU. Así que cuando miran la cartera de opciones
del pentágono que han acojonado al mundo durante décadas, ¿qué queda?
¡nada! Y lo saben.


----------



## Charidemo (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La explosión de artillería crea un vacío que revienta por dentro, sin heridas por el exterior.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Este tio es un puto TORNADO DIALECTICO...arrebata conciencias el muy cabron, cada vez que abre la boca...
> 
> Anda que si ZHU DE tiene razon...y este es el MONJE DEL KREMLIN!!!



Es que el principio de servicio y realización por medio de este es cristiano: 'el que quiera ser el primero entre vosotros, que se haga siervo de todos': Jesús de Nazaret.


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> La explosión de artillería crea un vacío que revienta por dentro, sin heridas por el exterior.



La onda expansiva puede generar daños internos, incluso síntomas parecidos a los de un derrame cerebral o un infarto. Parece que el GalileoArms no lo sabía...


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Los rusos dominan los cielos y su artillería y sistema satelital es ampliamente superior. Con eso basta y sobra para detener cualquier "gran" ofensiva o "contraofensiva" o como quieran llamar a su suicidio colectivo.
Los ucronaziss se ven reducidos a hacer sólo ruido y sacrificar a su pueblo. Y todo ello con la bendición de occidente.


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Si la ofensiva ucraniana se desinfla sin haber conseguido ningún resultado meritorio, políticamente Zelinsky (y Ucrania, y la NATO) queda debilitado.

No creo que junte fuerzas suficientes como para planificar otra ofensiva (al menos en el corto plazo) y eso significa que deberá enfrentar alguna de estas opciones (todas malas):

1) Que los rusos, aprovechando el debilitamiento de recursos, humanos y materiales, *den un nuevo empujón y ganen territorios.*

2) Que los rusos se consoliden en sus actuales posiciones *y sigan la lucha de desgaste*. Lucha que perjudica cada día más a Ucrania (más ahora que se acerca el invierno)

En cualquiera de los dos casos, el apoyo occidental se irá debilitando y la falta de resultados minará la moral ucraniana. Posiblemente eso lleve a negociaciones.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Quizás* los centros de decisión ucranianos están plagados de traidores prorrusos, esto debía ser una distracción para el desembarco de ZNPP que era el elemento clave de toda la contraofensiva y Rusia lo ha sabido, por eso los centros de Kiev no son bombardeados t.me/geostrategrus/...
> 
> 
> Irán ya está en la OTSC, la OTAN euroasiática.



No *Quizas*. Lo están. Hay más agujeros que en un queso Emental.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Era mentalidad de hormiga sovietica politicamente correcta, en esa época de la que habla era lo único que podía decir el viejo. En una oficina del KGB a un joven trepa recién llegado con ambiciones de escalar, ¿qué le iba a contar?, le soltó el discurso oficial. Ahora en guerra fria con todo occidente es lo que necesita Rusia, funcionarios robotizados que antepongan los intereses del estado a sus propias vidas.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Era mentalidad de hormiga sovietica politicamente correcta, en esa época de la que habla era lo único que podía decir el viejo. En una oficina del KGB a un joven trepa recién llegado con ambiciones de escalar, ¿qué le iba a contar?, le soltó el discurso oficial. Ahora en guerra fria con todo occidente es lo que necesita Rusia, funcionarios robotizados que antepongan los intereses del estado a sus propias vidas.



Ya, pero Putin habla de que ese tipo después podía haber promocionado y no lo hizo.

Eso sí, puedes no creer a Putin


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya, pero Putin habla de que ese tipo después podía haber promocionado y no lo hizo.
> 
> Eso sí, puedes no creer a Putin



Pues algo así, no es que no le crea, es que no contará todo. 

Era la URSS y encima en el KGB, no es una anécdota de cámara café en una oficina normal, como para pensar mal, ¿no crees?.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ' Durante los trabajos de mantenimiento en la unidad compresora de gas Trent 60 (GPA No. 24) de Portovaya CS, '*realizados en conjunto con representantes de Siemens*
> 
> Esto comienza a mostrar unos tintes más que interesantes... A ver ¿se ha propuesto el *hado* jugar en contra de esta conjura? ¿han sido capaces los rusos (que no lo creo) de sobornar a los representantes de Siemens? ¿será que los han amenazado muy convincentemente (lo creo aún menos)? coño ¿qué queda? ahora resulta que no es una respuesta a las acciones del G-7, sino que en 'nuestro' circo nos crecen los enanos, nos merman los gigantes, los forzudos sufren anorexia y la mujer barbuda se ha depilado. Si esta noche nos cae un asteroide o nos invaden los marcianos, yo casi que me lo creería




Es más que probable que conocieran esa averiá o anomalía que seguramente no afecta al funcionamiento de la turbina. O tiene un apaño fácil con “cinta americana”. Pero en estos momentos “de dar por culo y pisar el callo”, cumplen a rajatabla el protocolo de seguridad.

Y las intenciones de poner un tope al precio del gas por el G-7 se conocen desde que se reunieron los jefes en junio. Solo que los pedorros han insistido este viernes. 
Si no se nos habría olvidado el tema y no lo habríamos relacionado


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Precios mundiales de alimentos bajan por quinto mes consecutivo, revela FAO • Once Noticias
> 
> 
> Los precios mundiales de los alimentos siguieron bajando por quinto mes consecutivo en agosto, con los aceites vegetales incluso por debajo de su nivel de
> ...



Si es cierto pero aun así están más altos que en el año 2021.

















__





Índice de precios de los alimentos de la FAO | Situación Alimentaria Mundial | Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura







www.fao.org


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Pues algo así, no es que no le crea, es que no contará todo.
> 
> Era la URSS y encima en el KGB, no es una anécdota de cámara café en una oficina normal, como para pensar mal, ¿no crees?.



Ya bueno, estás en tu derecho de no creer la anécdota de Putin.


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Sep 2022)

Y mientras nosotros estamos preocupados por la guerra :

*Una fábrica financiada por Bill Gates cría 30 millones de mosquitos transgénicos a la semana para liberarlos en 11 países*





VT.- Tal como el mismo magnate Bill Gates lo confirma en una nota, dentro de un edificio de ladrillos de dos pisos en Medellín, Colombia, científicos trabajan en laboratorios que crían 30 millones de mosquitos genéticamente modificados por semana, los cuales se liberan en la naturaleza de 11 países.
Los países afectados son:

*América Latina: Colombia Brasil y México.
Asia: Indonesia, Sri Lanka y Vietnam.
Oceanía: Australia, Fiji, Kiribati y Vanuatu.
Francia: Nueva Caledonia.*
Gates explica que los científicos atienden “todas las necesidades de los insectos”, manteniendo la temperatura adecuada y alimentándolos con generosas raciones de harina de pescado, azúcar y, por supuesto, sangre.
El magnate explica que los científicos “sueltan [los mosquitos] por todo el país para que se reproduzcan con mosquitos silvestres que pueden transmitir el dengue y otros virus que amenazan con enfermar y matar a la población de Colombia”.
Luego utiliza la ironía para decir: “Esto podría sonar como el comienzo de la trama de una película de terror de un escritor de Hollywood. Pero no lo es. Esta fábrica es real. Y los mosquitos que se liberan no aterrorizan a la población local. Lejos de ahí. De hecho, están ayudando a salvar y mejorar millones de vidas”.
Estos mosquitos serán liberados para aparearse con la población de mosquitos silvestres, propagando la bacteria Wolbachia que bloquea la transmisión del dengue y otras enfermedades transmitidas por mosquitos a los humanos.
*¿Cómo podrían los mosquitos prevenir enfermedades?*

Según afirma el multimillonario, los mosquitos que se producen en esta fábrica portan una bacteria llamada Wolbachia que impide que transmitan el dengue y otros virus, como el zika, el chikungunya y la fiebre amarilla, a los humanos. Al liberarlos para que se reproduzcan con los mosquitos salvajes, propagan la bacteria, reducen la transmisión del virus y -según él- protegen a millones de personas de enfermedades.
Una vez que la fábrica ha criado millones de huevos y mosquitos adultos, están listos para ser liberados. Los huevos están empacados en pequeñas cápsulas de gelatina, cada una con 300 huevos, que se les da a los residentes para que los sumerjan en agua para que eclosionen.
La fábrica también libera mosquitos adultos por miles desde la parte trasera de las motocicletas que recorren la ciudad. El equipo de World Mosquito también está experimentando con liberaciones de drones. Las liberaciones de adultos permiten que los mosquitos Wolbachia comiencen inmediatamente a aparearse con la población de mosquitos silvestres y a propagar las bacterias que -supuestamente-bloquean el virus.
A la vez Gates elogia el Programa Mundial de Mosquitos (WMP), que aunque parezca descabellado sí existe. Se trata de un grupo de empresas sin fines de lucro propiedad de la Universidad de Monash que -según indica su página web- trabaja para proteger a la comunidad mundial de enfermedades transmitidas por mosquitos como el dengue, el zika, la fiebre amarilla y el chikungunya.
La fundación de Bill Gates también ha estado detrás de la financiación de Oxitec, una empresa británica de biotecnología que supuestamente -se basa en combatir enfermedades transmitidas por insectos, a través de los mosquitos transgénicos Aedes aegypti.
Los machos, que no pican, son liberados en la naturaleza y se aparean con las hembras, que sí pican. Al aparearse con ellas, les transmitirán un gen letal “autolimitante” que garantizará que sus crías mueran antes de alcanzar la madurez, según el plan de la biotecnológica que ya ha liberado ejemplares en Florida y Brasil, entre otros.
*Preocupaciones*

De acuerdo con Children’s Health Defense, los mosquitos genéticamente modificados de Oxitec van a ser liberados en los estados más poblados y de mayor importancia agrícola de Estados Unidos.
Esta ONG alega que la aprobación de la agencia ambiental de EE. UU. se produjo a pesar de las crecientes preocupaciones planteadas por los científicos, los expertos en salud pública y los grupos ecologistas sobre los posibles impactos de las liberaciones experimentales en la salud pública, el medio ambiente y las especies en peligro de extinción.
“Ningún dato disponible públicamente respalda las afirmaciones de Oxitec de que los mosquitos transgénicos reducirán la incidencia de las enfermedades transmitidas por los mosquitos”, dijeron en una nota.
Esta organización sin fines de lucro y que tiene como misión poner fin a las epidemias de salud infantil, citó un estudio independiente de científicos de la Universidad de Yale, revisado por expertos, que reveló que más de dos años de liberaciones continuas de mosquitos transgénicos en un sitio de prueba en Brasil no lograron reducir las poblaciones de Aedes aegypti.
El estudio de Yale también descubrió que los mosquitos transgénicos se reprodujeron con los Aedes aegypti locales, dando lugar a mosquitos híbridos en la naturaleza que pueden ser más agresivos, más difíciles de erradicar y pueden aumentar la propagación de enfermedades transmitidas por los mosquitos.
«Los científicos han encontrado material genético de mosquitos transgénicos en poblaciones silvestres en niveles significativos, lo que significa que los mosquitos transgénicos no son estériles. Los mosquitos transgénicos podrían provocar muchos más problemas sanitarios y medioambientales de los que resolverían», dijo Dana Perls, responsable del programa de alimentos y tecnología de Amigos de la Tierra, y residente en California.
Ahora, se conoce que los científicos de Gates están criando cientos de millones de mosquitos de Wolbachia. ¿Han tenido en cuenta todas las variables que pueden ocurrir con un programa en el que un nuevo vector de propagación de una bacteria por un insecto que pica a los humanos y a otros animales y, en el proceso, les inyecta esa bacteria?










Una fábrica financiada por Bill Gates cría 30 millones de mosquitos transgénicos a la semana para liberarlos en 11 países







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Lee Van Cleef (3 Sep 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El colapso de Alemania y sin Alemania el colapso de la UE.
> 
> 
> Adios al chiringuito de Bruselas.



Quiero creerlo pero cuesta creerlo. Volver a tener soberanía en nuestra españita y no la soberanía limitada actual.


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Sep 2022)

Lee Van Cleef dijo:


> Quiero creerlo pero cuesta creerlo. Volver a tener soberanía en nuestra españita y no la soberanía limitada actual.



Antes seria bueno hacer la GRAN LIMPIA...


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me refería a esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues debo ser algo satánico. A mí me gustan Le Corbusier y Bauhaus.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aislada es interesante, lo malo es tener que vivir allí. Como esas plazas que hacen ahora, sin una puta sombra, ni fuentes, papeleras que no se distinguen y bancos diseñados por faquires masoquistas. Diseños e ideas pensadas por alguien que odia a la humanidad.




Parece que está hablando del parque Juan Pablo II de Madrid. Es tan antipático como el polaco.


----------



## pgas (3 Sep 2022)

*RIA Novosti* , 04:14

"Se frustró un intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de desembarcar tropas desde barcos en la región de Energodar"
- dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar-civil de la región de Zaporozhye.

Rogov anunció la aparición de botes con personas armadas en el área del embalse de Kakhovka, al menos dos docenas de barcos de alta velocidad con personas armadas a bordo descendieron por el Dniéper desde las regiones de Kanevsky y Lysogorka.

Fuentes: *RT* *TG Vladímir Rogov* 

ukropitecos de río vuelven a por más "medicina" rusa







además el bombardeo nocturno de hoy ha afectado la linea de tensión del Dnieper hacia el oeste


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Una mirada desde Donetsk


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Los presagios excesivamente optimistas para Donbass previsiblemente no se han cumplido. El territorio de la RPD no ha podido ser liberado antes del final del vera…




slavyangrad.es











Una mirada desde Donetsk


03/09/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Los presagios excesivamente optimistas para Donbass previsiblemente no se han cumplido. El territorio de la RPD no ha podido ser liberado antes del final del verano de 2022. La campaña de verano transita suavemente hacia la fase de otoño del conflicto. Dudo que quien conociera mínimamente lo que ocurre en Donbass creyera en esas previsiones. Desde luego, nadie en la RPD creía que todo el territorio de la República fuera a ser liberado antes de terminar agosto.

La dura realidad es que los niños de Donetsk escucharon duelos de artillería el primer día de clase. Solo los colegios lejanos al frente han celebrado la fiesta. Pero hay que entender que incluso en las localidades de la retaguardia, como Jartsisk o Snezhnoe, donde los niños ya han empezado el curso, también están potencialmente en peligro. En verano, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron esas localidades, algo que, por supuesto, puede ocurrir de nuevo en otoño. Por desgracia, episodios similares se registraron ya en las primeras fases de la guerra en 2014. Así que hay que estar preparados para lo peor teniendo en cuenta quién está al otro lado del frente.

El 1 de septiembre, se observaron empeoramientos desde las zonas de Avdeevka y Marinka. El Ejército Ucraniano continúa golpeando los distritos Petrovsky, Kirovsky y Kievsky de la capital de la RPD. Los artilleros de la República también han intensificado los ataques contra las áreas fortificadas y puntos de fuego de las tropas ucranianas. Los duelos de artillería se alargan durante todo el día, se escuchan los sonidos de las _llegadas_ por todo Donetsk y los bombardeos continúan en Gorlovka y Yasinovataya. Además, en Krasny Liman, las tropas ucranianas atacaron un edificio del Ministerio de Emergencias, donde murieron 13 rescatistas y un número más elevado resultó herido.

Es demasiado pronto para hablar de progresos en el frente cerca de Donetsk, Gorlovka o Yasinovataya. Los duelos de artillería continúan. En realidad, es la misma situación que ha persistido a lo largo de toda la campaña de verano y dudo que vaya a cambiar notablemente en el periodo de otoño. Pero la atención del público en Donetsk no está en la guerra, ni siquiera en Jerson, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trataron de contraatacar hace unos días. El foco de atención el 1 de septiembre fue Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporozhie. La misión del OIEA debía llegar ese día a la planta. Según los acuerdos, los representantes de la organización debían llegar al territorio controlado por las tropas rusas, donde realizarían su inspección y establecerían qué está pasando en las infraestructuras. Como es lógico, en ese momento, las partes debían adherirse a un régimen de silencio para que los expertos pudieran realizar sus actividades. Pero hubo una provocación.

Como suele ocurrir con cualquier acuerdo con el lado ucraniano, las cosas fueron diferentes. La mañana del 1 de septiembre, con la cobertura de la artillería, que golpeaba Energodar, intentó desembarcar en la zona de la central para tomar el territorio. Según la parte rusa, la provocación fracasó. La delegación del OIEA llegó al territorio de la central.

¿Qué significa esta situación? Que nada ha cambiado. Ucrania sigue percibiendo cada acuerdo como una oportunidad para poner en marcha sus propios planes. Fue así con los acuerdos de Minsk, tiempo en el que Ucrania se rearmó, equipó las zonas fortificadas de Donbass y se preparó para una solución militar a la cuestión de Donbass. La situación se repitió con los acuerdos de Estambul. Rusia cumplió su parte del trato y Kiev organizó una provocación informativa para demonizar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.

¿Debía esperarse algo diferente en el caso de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie? Absolutamente, no. Hay que ser un optimista irreparable para esperar que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no vayan a aprovecharse de la situación para poner en práctica sus planes. El desembarco de tropas y el bombardeo de Energodar no fueron algo accidental. Al contrario. Si no hubiera ocurrido, habría que preguntarse qué más iban a hacer los generales ucranianos y sus autoridades políticas con la información que les entregan los servicios de inteligencia militar occidentales.

Occidente no acusará a Ucrania de nada. Nadie ha hecho desaparecer su imagen de víctima, así que todas las culpas recaerán sobre Rusia. Es evidente que el bombardeo y la provocación de Energodar será atribuida a las topas rusas, pese a que no tendría ningún sentido para ellas. Pero, al otro lado, la población está convencida de la idea de los “auto bombardeos”, así que seguirá considerándose la verdad.

Occidente seguirá defendiendo a su títere aunque haga algo que no solo dañe a Rusia y a Donbass, sino también a Europa en general. Es evidente que el OIEA tampoco tendrá expertos que digan claramente que fue Ucrania quien disparó contra la central nuclear, aunque puedan ver con sus propios ojos las consecuencias de los ataques de artillería. La agenda no ha cambiado y mientras no lo haga, Kiev seguirá siendo presentada como limpia a inocente y el principal villano siempre será Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

Reuters: Lavrov, delegación rusa que aún no ha recibido visas estadounidenses para visitar la ONU.

Rusia no ha recibido las 56 visas requeridas para que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, y su delegación viajen a Nueva York para una Asamblea General anual de la ONU el 13 de septiembre, informa Reuters.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva y lanza ataques masivos - lo principal del informe del enemigo del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las zonas de Artemivsk, Kodema, Zaitsevo y Soledar. Hay fuego masivo de artillería sobre las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las unidades rusas están llevando a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Avdiivka, Vodyane y Veseloye.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, las tropas rusas dispararon contra instalaciones militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Novoselka, Zaliznychnoye, Hulaypohle, Chervonoye, Shcherbaki y Bilohorye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

La televisión francesa expuso sin querer la fea verdad sobre el nazismo ucraniano ☠- los niños y el hitlerismo

Un canal de televisión mostró accidentalmente a dos chicas levantando las manos en señal de saludo nazi, saludando a los combatientes de las AFU.

Todo esto en un reportaje de propaganda sobre un niño que saluda a un caza de las AFU cada vez que pasa un vehículo militar. El niño es claramente una copia de "su respuesta" al famoso Alyosha de Belgorod. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoye al final del 2 de septiembre de 2022*

Al final del cuarto día de la ofensiva ucraniana contra Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían rechazado con éxito la ofensiva en todos los sectores, restableciendo la línea del frente cerca de Posad-Pokrovsky y Olhino. Las batallas más feroces se desarrollaron en el sector Andriyivka del frente.

▪ A pesar de la destrucción del puesto de mando de las AFU en Bereznevatom y de la inutilización de un gran depósito de armas y municiones en Bila Krinnitsa, los mandos ucranianos siguieron redistribuyendo equipos y personal a la cabeza de puente de la orilla sur.

En la estepa abierta, los refuerzos fueron conducidos a través de un estrecho corredor en Sukhoy Stavka y Kostromka hacia la ruta Davydov Brod - Novaya Kakhovka. Las AFU consiguieron ocupar el pueblo fantasma de Bezymennoye, al oeste de Karlomarkivske, que las AFU intentaron sin éxito tomar por asalto.

▪ Los Su-34 y Su-24 rusos, así como los cañones de artillería de cañón y de cohetes, tomaron los pasos de pontones de las AFU en Andreevka y comenzaron a destruir metódicamente las fuerzas enemigas atrapadas en una bolsa de fuego. Las fuerzas en Bezymyne fueron destruidas.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, desde el lado de Blagodatovka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas forzaron los Ingulets y cruzaron a la orilla norte, rompiendo las líneas defensivas en el pueblo de Ternovka y tomando una cabeza de puente.

▪ Desde el lado de Nikolayev y Bashtanka, las AFU comenzaron a transferir refuerzos durante la noche -incluyendo los M113 estadounidenses originales fueron vistos pasando por Bereznevatoe. Los convoyes de equipos se dirigían a Pervomayske, al oeste de Snihyrevka, a Prishyb (al norte) y a los cruces destruidos cerca de Andreevka.

Es probable que las AFU intenten rodear a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en otra sección del frente para desviar y desbloquear los restos de las tropas en la orilla sur del río Ingults en el triángulo Andreevka - Lozovoye - Kostromka.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## HUROGÁN (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya bueno, estás en tu derecho de no creer la anécdota de Putin.



La anécdota de Putin es la de una respuesta inteligente y muy políticamente correcta de un agente del KGB otro agente del KGB, dentro de lo que era una vigilancia interna de adhesión al régimen sovietico dentro mismo de la organización.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La anécdota de Putin es la de una respuesta inteligente y muy políticamente correcta de un agente del KGB otro agente del KGB, dentro de lo que era una vigilancia interna de adhesión al régimen sovietico dentro mismo de la organización.



Claro que sí majo


----------



## Yomateix (3 Sep 2022)

Cuando haya que devolverlo (porque EEUU no es Europa y ellos no están regalando el dinero) se va a quedar EEUU con media Ucrania. Irónicamente EEUU se la quedará....y Europa pagará la costosa reconstrucción. Al menos ya reconocen que ellos son los culpables de meter a medio mundo en esta guerra, aunque lo cuenten como si fuese algo a aplaudir. Y que no les importa en absoluto Ucrania, si no que lo hacen única y exclusivamente por sus intereses políticos para que no se les abran nuevos frentes y otros paises consigan más poder que eclipse a EEUU (ejemplo China con Taiwan) Y podría marcar el fin del órden internacional en que manda EEUU, algo que quieren evitar a toda costa. Atacar o sancionar a otros paises, solo está bien cuando es EEUU quien lo hace.

*Biden pide al Congreso 11.700 millones de dólares en ayuda adicional para Ucrania*
*La Administración también solicita 2.000 millones para amortiguar la subida del coste de la energía por la guerra*

El Gobierno de Joe Biden ha comprometido y entregado ya más ayuda para Kiev que en ningún otro conflicto bélico de las últimas décadas. Ahora, la Administración quiere que el Congreso apruebe otros 11.700 millones de dólares adicionales (una cifra similar en euros), más otra partida de 2.000 millones relacionada con la guerra, pero para reducir el coste de la energía en Estados Unidos.

En mayo, el Congreso autorizó 40.000 millones de ayuda humanitaria, económica y militar a Ucrania, llevando el total a unos 54.000 millones de dólares.

En marzo ya se había aprobado un paquete de 13.600 millones.

“*Hemos movilizado al mundo para apoyar al pueblo de Ucrania* en la defensa de su democracia y no podemos permitir que ese apoyo a Ucrania se agote ha señalado la directora de la oficina presupuestaria de la Casa Blanca.

Biden defendió en junio pasado que estar del lado de *Ucrania “es de vital interés” para Estados Unidos. “Si Rusia no paga un alto precio por sus acciones, enviará un mensaje a otros posibles agresores* de que ellos también pueden apoderarse del territorio y subyugar a otros países. Pondrá en peligro la supervivencia de otras democracias pacíficas. *Y podría marcar el fin del orden internacional* basado en normas y abrir la puerta a la agresión en otros lugares, con consecuencias catastróficas en todo el mundo”


----------



## crocodile (3 Sep 2022)

Ayer de nuevo fue bombardeado el centro de Donestk , está claro que no han conseguido echar a los nazis de las posiciones de ataque.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que el objetivo era dejar la central lo mas desprotegida posible para ocuparla y venderlo en sus mass mierdas como una " gran victoria" de los ukras todo ello adornado con trolas y paparruchas del tipo: " el héroe homérico Zelensky ha salvado al mundo de un peligro nuclear", "los planes del malvado Putin-Fu Manchú han fracasado" etc.

Tácticamente si el objetivo que perseguían era la presa lo que han hecho ha sido un absurdo y un disparate....ahí lo lógico era hacer un ataque de diversión, o dos como mucho, contra otro objetivo para atraer reservas rusas (la ciudad de Kherson por ejemplo) y luego forzar un punto de ruptura cerca del objetivo primario con una concentración de fuerzas en varios escalones para consolidar el avance y para evitar que los de la vanguardia no se metan en un embudo.

Viendo la somanta de palos que se han llevado está claro que no tenían fuerzas adecuadas para llevar a cabo un plan mas clásico como el que apunto, quizás hubieran penetrado 20 km en lugar de 10 pero los habrían reventado igual....con unidades de reclutas del oeste y sin una superioridad numérica por lo menos de 3 a 1 no podían montar ninguna ofensiva seria, pero sí intentar saturar la línea defensiva rusa y a continuación intentar el golpe de mano sobre la central..

¿Qué esto era un plan absurdo y que militarmente no iba a cambiar el curso de la guerra? ,..totalmente,... pero los que lo han diseñado viven en su mundo particular en el que las trolas difundidas por los medios, la propaganda y el "relato" cuentan mas que la realidad...e intuyo que son el tipo de gente que cree que el contrario se va desmoronar psicológicamente a la primera bofetada porque ellos son así de moñas, cuando el contrario en realidad por cada bofetada te está devolviendo un gancho de derecha, un upercut en la mandíbula y cuando estás en el suelo te patea los huevos sin importarle que van decir los mass mierda occidentales, lo que cuenta es que las hostias te las llevas puestas


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Lee Van Cleef dijo:


> Quiero creerlo pero cuesta creerlo. Volver a tener soberanía en nuestra españita y no la soberanía limitada actual.



No quiero ni pensar en la cantidad de gilipolleces que harían muchos "estatistas" con esa "zoberania".....


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Reuters: Lavrov, delegación rusa que aún no ha recibido visas estadounidenses para visitar la ONU.
> 
> Rusia no ha recibido las 56 visas requeridas para que el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, y su delegación viajen a Nueva York para una Asamblea General anual de la ONU el 13 de septiembre, informa Reuters.



Pero no se quieren aislar y montar una "autocracia ahí to guena"?


----------



## amcxxl (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## pgas (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No quiero ni pensar en la cantidad de gilipolleces que harían muchos "estatistas" con esa "zoberania".....




podían seguir tu ejemplo de "zoberanía individual" y multivacuñarse libremente

a que sí, cretino?


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

*The Washington Times: "Los signos de un colapso inminente de EE.UU. están por todas partes"*
. American civilization is being destroyed from within by the ‘Republic of Nice’

La política de puertas abiertas para la inmigración descontrolada, la impunidad para los delincuentes y el pisoteo de los valores sobre los que se fundó la nación, serían algunas de esas señales, destaca el autor del artículo.





Imagen ilustrativaPavel Chagochkin / Shutterstock
En la actualidad "los signos de un colapso inminente" de EE.UU. se perciben por "todas partes", pero esas señales no vienen desde fuera, sino que *"está siendo destruido desde dentro"*, según un artículo de opinión publicado en The Washington Times.

Para el escritor y columnista Don Feder, autor del texto, esos signos serían cinco: la política de *puertas abiertas para la inmigración* descontrolada; la *impunidad para los delincuentes*; las élites que se burlan de los valores sobre los que se fundó la nación; los *problemas con la demografía* y el creciente número de personas sin hogar, muchas de las cueles sufren enfermedades mentales y adicción a las drogas.

La política de fronteras abiertas de la Administración *Biden es "un gran éxito"*, con más de 2 millones de migrantes sin papeles que han llegado al país en lo que va de año, escribe. Por su parte, *la delincuencia crece* y ha adoptado métodos 'innovadores' como saqueos durante los así llamados 'flashmob', recuerda Feder, que pone como ejemplo el reciente asalto y destrucción de una tienda en Los Ángeles, California.

*"Declive de la civilización estadounidense"*
"En algunas ciudades, los *policías han renunciado a su deber* de hacer cumplir la ley, porque saben que poco después los bondadosos fiscales volverán a dejar en libertad a los arrestados", critica. Entre tanto, desde algunas universidades exigen que se elimine de sus facultades o institutos el nombre de Thomas Jefferson, uno de los padres fundadores de EE.UU. Esas peticiones "tienen sentido", debido a que "*ya no creemos en los derechos*" que forjaron la independencia del país, se lamenta.






Excandidato presidencial Mitt Romney sobre EE.UU.: "Somos una nación en negación"

También está el "*creciente problema de las drogas*", en particular con el fentanilo que "se ha convertido en la *principal causa de muerte* entre los estadounidenses de 18 a 45 años". Además, las sociedades sanas tienen poblaciones en crecimiento, pero la actual tasa de fertilidad en Estados Unidos es "la más baja jamás registrada", señala el columnista.

Pero si hay algo que para Feder simboliza claramente "el declive de nuestra civilización" es lo que llamamos "*personas sin hogar*, sus campamentos que 'adornan' nuestro paisaje urbano y lo que emerge de él". El autor recuerda que en los últimos días se registraron en Nueva York varios crímenes cometidos por mendigos, algunos de los cuales son "*delincuentes sexuales convictos*". En este sentido, considera que algunas zonas de esa ciudad se parecen a Kabul, la capital de Afganistán.

*"Hemos perdido el instinto de supervivencia"*
"En 2020, había más de medio millón de personas sin hogar. Se estima que una cuarta parte de ellas tiene una *enfermedad mental grave*, mientras que una tercera parte abusa de sustancias (drogas)", valora el autor del artículo. "Que toleremos su presencia, *viviendo como ellos*, es prueba de que hemos perdido incluso la apariencia del instinto de supervivencia. Nuestro mayor temor es no ser lo suficientemente compasivo", critica.

Don Feder resalta que "una gran civilización no puede ser conquistada por fuerzas externas hasta que no se *destruya por sí misma* desde dentro y en EE.UU. esas fuerzas internas están trabajando incansablemente"


----------



## Bartleby (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Que has quedado en evidencia, mongolo, sigue echando balones fuera, tus chorradas solo sirven para que nos riamos de tí, sigue a lo tuyo, payaso.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *The Washington Times: "Los signos de un colapso inminente de EE.UU. están por todas partes"*
> . American civilization is being destroyed from within by the ‘Republic of Nice’
> 
> La política de puertas abiertas para la inmigración descontrolada, la impunidad para los delincuentes y el pisoteo de los valores sobre los que se fundó la nación, serían algunas de esas señales, destaca el autor del artículo.
> ...



Civilización dicen. Y sin reirse, la cosa tiene mérito.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Haciendo la pelota al jefe:


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si la ofensiva ucraniana se desinfla sin haber conseguido ningún resultado meritorio, políticamente Zelinsky (y Ucrania, y la NATO) queda debilitado.
> 
> No creo que junte fuerzas suficientes como para planificar otra ofensiva (al menos en el corto plazo) y eso significa que deberá enfrentar alguna de estas opciones (todas malas):
> 
> ...



La ofensiva era política. Por una lado Ucrania daba imagen de tener musculo militar y por otra, demostraba que el apoyo occidental no es inútil. 
Han querido hacer una especie de batalla del Ebro, con la diferencia de que los republicanos resistieron durante meses y los ucronazis están fundidos en tres días. 
Ni siquiera se puede catalogar de derrota honrosa o heroica. El régimen de Kiev no tiene ni honra ni barcos.


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Y mientras nosotros estamos preocupados por la guerra :
> 
> *Una fábrica financiada por Bill Gates cría 30 millones de mosquitos transgénicos a la semana para liberarlos en 11 países*
> 
> ...



Millonario mesiánico psicópata narcisista jugando a ser Dios. ¿Qué puede salir mal?


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

*España importa gas de Francia todos los días de agosto y lo aprovecha para llenar los almacenamientos para el invierno*








España importa gas de Francia todos los días de agosto y lo aprovecha para llenar los almacenamientos para el invierno - El Periódico de la Energía


Desde que se iniciara la guerra en Ucrania, España se ha dedicado a exportar gas hacia sus socios europeos por la interconexión con Francia.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

Si dåis energía a Alemania, Putiniano os cortará la energía de Zaporihiya.
UKROTOOONTOOOOS










Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Kiev planea exportar energía a Alemania ante su dependencia rusa


El primer ministro de Ucrania ha asegurado que comentará esta medida con las autoridades alemanas durante la visita que realizará este fin de semana a Berlín, ya que tienen "suficiente electricidad en Ucrania"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> *RIA Novosti* , 04:14
> 
> "Se frustró un intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de desembarcar tropas desde barcos en la región de Energodar"
> - dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración militar-civil de la región de Zaporozhye.
> ...




Este segundo intento es aun mas inexplicable que el anterior y solo la desesperación de Kiev parece darle sentido. Parecen estas operaciones estertores premortem. Sacudidas sin sentido.

Creo no es casualidad el coincidiera con el anuncio de interrumpir el transito por el NS1. Creo haber visto que las reservas de gas de Ucrania apenas llegan al 30%, con las minas de carbon en el Donbass y media Europa haciendo cola en las minas de carbon parece poco probable Europa envie dicho material para el duro invierno en Ucrania. De tal modo que la Central Nuclear se convierte la la única salida para que la población pueda mínimamente superar el invierno.

Las sanciones que occidente impuso tienen un unico objetivo. Que sufra la población civil. Y que esta por medio de revueltas y protestas derribase al gobierno de Putin.

Occidente no debería quejarse si Rusia actúa de igual modo. Inevitablemente los rusos cortaran el suministro de electricidad como medio para poner fin a la guerra y que el sufrimiento de la población provoque la caída de gobierno Ucraniano.

Lo grave del asunto es que la población aun no es consciente de lo que les espera, la campaña de desinformación es tal que la mayoría piensan que van ganando y desconoce el resultado de las ultimas ofensivas. Kiev prohibió a los periodistas informar y es tal el vacío informativo que incluso llega hasta occidente. Para medio mundo solo hay en curso una ofensiva, nadie informa del desenlace,

Sera un duro invierno.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Los rusos recogiendo material capturado en la ofensiva. 









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Sep 2022)

La bolsa-lengua de Andreevka ha sido cerrada mediante bombardeos masivos de Su34. Son hasta 10toneladas de bombas por avion, pobres chicos.
Espero que alguien en Kiev se emppiece a dar cuenta y pare esto.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> ...
> Espero que alguien en Kiev se emppiece a dar cuenta y pare esto.



Quiénes se dan cuenta en Kiev no lo paran porque saben que recibirían un tiro en la nuca.

Es más, en Kiev no se decide nada de lo que está sucediendo, se decide en Londres y Washington, y para ellos la vida de los pueblos sometidos, no tienen ningún valor.


----------



## pemebe (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva y lanza ataques masivos - lo principal del informe del enemigo del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:
> 
> ▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las zonas de Artemivsk, Kodema, Zaitsevo y Soledar. Hay fuego masivo de artillería sobre las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos.
> ▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las unidades rusas están llevando a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Avdiivka, Vodyane y Veseloye.
> ...



_*Informe Ucra: Parece que quieren levantar la moral de sus tropas (hablan de alguno de sus logros) pero sigue sin haber información del contraataque en Kherson (de hecho la única información en ese frente es defensiva). Sorprende que un logro principal sea bombardear camiones con muertos. Los rusos continúan bombardeando todo el frente*_

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan un convoy militar ruso en el frente de Zaporizhzhia, matando a militares rusos - Informe del Estado Mayor*

SÁBADO, 3 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2022, 06:39

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han matado a varios militares rusos en el frente de Zaporizhzhia. La Inteligencia ucraniana informa que *las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron un convoy de camiones rusos que se dirigían a Berdiansk; uno de los camiones llevaba los cuerpos de los soldados muertos* en combate al crematorio de Berdiansk.

Fuente: Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Facebook, información a las 06:00 horas del 3 de septiembre

En el transcurso de las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo seis ataques con misiles y más de 20 ataques aéreos contra objetivos militares y civiles, alcanzando los pueblos de Poltavka, Pryshyb, Peremoha, Khreshchenivka, Osokorivka y Bilohiria.

El Estado Mayor informa de que, al anochecer, las tropas rusas intensificaron su actividad en los frentes de Bajmut, Avdiivka, Novopavlivka y Zaporizhzhia. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas repelieron los ataques rusos en los alrededores de Bakhmutske, Kodema, Zaitseve, Avdiivka, Mar'inka y Vremivka.

No hubo cambios *en los frentes de Volyn y Polissia.

En el frente de Sivershchyna,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de Senkivka y sus alrededores (óblast de Chernihiv) y Myropilske y Porozok (óblast de Sumy).


No hubo cambios significativos *en el frente de Slobozhanshchyna,* donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están defendiendo sus posiciones e impidiendo que los rusos sigan avanzando en el territorio de Ucrania.

*En el frente de Kharkiv,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra zonas de Zolochiv, Velyki Prokhody, Ruska Lozova, Ruski Tyshky, Cherkaski Tyshky y Pryshyb y sus alrededores.

*En el frente de Sloviansk,* la artillería rusa bombardeó las zonas de Velyka Komyshuvakha, Karnaukhivka y Virnopillia y sus alrededores, pero los rusos no emprendieron ninguna operación ofensiva en este frente.

*En el frente de Kramatorsk,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las zonas de Raihorodok, Siversk y Spirne y sus alrededores.

*En el frente de Bakhmut,* utilizaron morteros, cañones de tanque y artillería tubular y de cohetes para disparar contra las zonas de Soledar, Bakhmut y Kodema y sus alrededores.

Los rusos dispararon contra Avdiivka, Vodiane y Vesele *en el frente de Avdiivka* utilizando morteros, cañones de tanque y artillería tubular.

*En el frente de Novopavlivka *no llevaron a cabo operaciones ofensivas, aunque dispararon sobre las zonas de Mar'inka, Velyka Novosilka, Neskuchne, Vuhledar y Pavlivka y sus alrededores.

*En el frente de Zaporizhzhia,* las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Novosilka, Zaliznychne, Huliaipole, Chervone, Shcherbaky y Bilohirka y sus alrededores.

Las ciudades y pueblos de Lozove, Andriivka, Olhyne, Zelenyi Hai y Stepova Dolyna fueron objeto de fuego ruso *en el frente de Pivdennyi Buh*. Las Fuerzas de Defensa ucranianas repelieron los intentos rusos de avanzar sobre Vysokopillia y Potomkine. 

En el transcurso de las últimas 24 horas, la aviación ucraniana llevó a cabo más de 40 misiones de combate, destruyendo varios puestos de mando rusos y un punto de almacenamiento de municiones. Un avión no tripulado ucraniano Bayraktar realizó un ataque aéreo que hizo detonar munición rusa y destruyó dos vehículos blindados rusos, matando a sus tripulantes. Las unidades de artillería de cohetes ucranianas atacaron más de 10 zonas en las que se concentraba personal militar ruso, incluidos tres puntos fuertes de pelotón; como resultado, se destruyeron tres sistemas de defensa aérea rusos y varios vehículos blindados.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La bolsa-lengua de Andreevka ha sido cerrada mediante bombardeos masivos de Su34. Son hasta 10toneladas de bombas por avion, pobres chicos.
> Espero que alguien en Kiev se emppiece a dar cuenta y pare esto.



Lo que hace falta son esos bombardeos en ciertos puntos de Kiev.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Sep 2022)

Según un compañero de trabajo con mujer ucraniana sus familiares que viven allí les comentan que en muchas partes del país el agua no es potable, la que hay tiene como destino prioritario el frente y la mortalidad entre las personas débiles y mayores se está disparando "porque hay algo en el aire".


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

*Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, *de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas*. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. *No se han molestado ni en disimularlos*.

En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan.






__





Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia


La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que hace falta son esos bombardeos en ciertos puntos de Kiev.



El hecho de que no lo esten haciendo dice mucho a su favor, no?


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que hace falta son esos bombardeos en ciertos puntos de Kiev.



O mas bien unos cuantos cientos de bombas en el centro de Moscu...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (3 Sep 2022)

Aunque soy un dilatante
si me mienten a las bravas
mezclando gallos y pavas
o me usan de agravante
ideologías ya pasadas
o me vienen con pavadas 
o acusan de comunismo
un claro capitalismo
tengo que concluir 
que me pretenden mentir. 

Veo ministras germanas
diciendo enormes burradas
veo eurofuncionarios
que nadie nunca eligió
-y menos que nadie, yo-
robando los monetarios
de los probos proletarios
robando las grandes arcas
de los rusos oligarcas
y robando, lo que es más duro 
a los niños el futuro. 

Y mientras los periodistas 
culés o madrisistas
se ponen siempre de acuerdo
en sacrificarnos cual cerdo
en llegado el san Martín
y aprovechando el festín
devorarnos el presente
cambiarnos nuestro pasado
cambiar el coño por pene
enfrentar gente con gente
asustar con lo que viene
trocar lo turbio en valiente
todo a la mayor gloria
de quien dijo derribar 
el gran muro de la historia
pero de esa gran derrota
no tomaron mayor nota
que el poder rapiñar
desde bases como Rota
todo donde llega el. mar. 
Mientras estos plumillas, digo
estómagos agradecidos
espíritus repodridos
nos mienten con gran cinismo
pintando ahora mismo
de enemigo al amigo
de amigo al enemigo
de desastre la Victoria
todo a la mayor gloria
de inversores de ultramar. 
sólo nos queda, amigos
sólo nos queda rezar
para que esta locura llegue
ya, muy pronto, a terminar. 

(Gracias a todos los que mantenéis vivo el foro contra el viento las mareas y los mareos de los trolls)


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Nos hace un favor cortando el suministro, ojalá fuera definitivo pero no lo creo, a ver si Alemania espabila y se da cuenta de que la única forma de acabar con esto es matando más rusos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> O mas bien unos cuantos cientos de bombas en el centro de Moscu...



Rejon, lo importante es que el humo no nos llegue a nosotros.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

*Los bancos rusos perdieron 25.000 millones de dólares en seis meses - Boomerang.
*
El 40% de los bancos más grandes de Rusia sufrieron pérdidas, informa el primer subdirector del Banco Central de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Tulin
Según él, el sector bancario sufrió pérdidas en los swaps de divisas por primera vez en siete años debido a la prohibición de Occidente de operar con el dólar, el euro y otras monedas convertibles.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El hecho de que no lo esten haciendo dice mucho a su favor, no?



Nunca he sabido bien como interpretar eso. Desde luego Zelenski molesta menos al poder ruso que los que se caen por las ventanas de los hospitales rusos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
> La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, *de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas*. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. *No se han molestado ni en disimularlos*.
> 
> En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan.
> ...



Todavía no nos ha explicado usted, después del ridículo espantoso de mostrarnos los dos camiones militares, lo que gana rusia bombardeando una central nuclear que está vigilada por sus soldados y que le pertenece ya, pues todaesa región nunca volverá a manos ucranianas.
Espero que su argumentación sea plausible pues está a un tris de que lo envíe a ignorados para facilitar la lectura del hilo, ya que usted no aporta por lo demás nada de interes.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
> La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, *de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas*. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. *No se han molestado ni en disimularlos*.
> 
> En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan.
> ...



Hombre, el del curso de fotografía, Albertito Rojas. Pedro Baños ya avisó de quiénes son en realidad...


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los rusos dominan los cielos y su atillería y sistema satelital es ampliamente superior. Con eso basta y sobra para detener cualquier "gran" ofensiva o "contraofensiva" o como quieran llamar a su suicidio colectivo.
> Los ucronaziss se ven reducidos a hacer sólo ruido y sacrificar a su pueblo. Y todo ello con la bendición de occidente.



Los rusos son animales que obedecen las instrucciones de un hijo de puta. A partir de ahí ya añade lo que te salga de los cojones


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El hecho de que no lo esten haciendo dice mucho a su favor, no?



Ah! que todavia hay que dar gracias que no bombardeen más....joder...

Oye, gracias por no darme una hostia.....eso es lo que vas diciendo a la gente? joooder.....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

@rejon 

¿Se le ha comido la lengua el gato? El otro dia soslayó la respuesta y hoy va camino del premiio al pusilánime del hilo


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Los juicios morales sobre Rusia de este hijo de la gran puta me sudan los cohones.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Todavía no nos ha explicado usted, después del ridículo espantoso de mostrarnos los dos camiones militares, es lo que gana rusia bombardeando una central nuclear que está vigilada por sus soldados y que le pertenece ya, pues todaesa región nunca volverá a manos ucranianas.
> Espero que su argumentación sea plausible pues está a un tris de que lo envíe a ignorados para facilitar la lectura del hilo, ya que usted no aporta por lo demás nada de interes.



Gana poder culpar a la parte ucraniana

La guerra es información en un mayor porcentaje de lo que ocurre en batalla, pero muuuucho más.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Todavía no nos ha explicado usted, después del ridículo espantoso de mostrarnos los dos camiones militares, es lo que gana rusia bombardeando una central nuclear que está vigilada por sus soldados y que le pertenece ya, pues todaesa región nunca volverá a manos ucranianas.
> Espero que su argumentación sea plausible pues está a un tris de que lo envíe a ignorados para facilitar la lectura del hilo, ya que usted no aporta por lo demás nada de interes.





¿Se le ha comido la lengua el gato? El otro dia soslayó la respuesta y hoy va camino del premiio al pusilánime del hilo


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Unos invaden, asesinan, violan, roban, otros son invadidos y sufren las consecuencias de los actos de los primeros mientras tratan de defenderse de los invasores. 

Creo que la diferencia esta bastante clara y porqué no son iguales.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178214
> 
> Los juicios morales sobre Rusia de este hijo de la gran puta me sudan los cohones.



Si los comunistas no tenéis moralidad, lo hacéis siempre...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Gana poder culpar a la parte ucraniana
> 
> La guerra es información en un mayor porcentaje de lo que ocurre en batalla, pero muuuucho más.



Entonces no hay de qué preocuparse, en cuanto a peligro radiactivo. Me ha librado usted de un peso.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si los comunistas no tenéis moralidad, lo hacéis siempre...



Pero ustedes son los reyes de la hipcresía y la ambigüedad. a dios rogando y con el mazo dando
Y habla usted de moralidad cuando antepone lo material, el mercado a todo lo demás  
Por cierto deje al pollo que conteste que es mayorcito y haga más el ridículo


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si los comunistas no tenéis moralidad, lo hacéis siempre...



Con los nazis y sus amigos los demócratas, ni puta falta que hace.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Se le ha comido la lengua el gato? El otro dia soslayó la respuesta y hoy va camino del premiio al pusilánime del hilo



Carmencita a ver, si te parece que jugar a los soldados en la central más grande de Europa es algo justificable¿ El súper ejército Ruso! Y tiene que recurrir a cualquier mezquindad para no hacer más el ridículo de lo que ya lo está haciendo. ...ya me creo todo


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Obviamente no hay coincidencias. Cuando una turbina de Nord stream se estropea se pone a prueba la supervivencia energética de Europa Occidental.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Carmencita a ver, si te parece que jugar a los soldados en la central más grande de Europa es algo justificable¿ El súper ejército Ruso! Y tiene que recurrir a cualquier mezquindad para no hacer más el ridículo de lo que ya lo está haciendo. ...ya me creo todo



Usted se cree lo que previamente su juicio ya ha dictaminado. En esta guerra ya hemos visto quién miente y quién juega sucio. El ser atacado no justifica ciertas manibras como con la que Amnistia Internacional ha monestado al régimen de Kiev


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Ucrania ofrecerá exportaciones de energía a Alemania para paliar la dependencia rusa


Ucrania planea apoyar a Alemania suministrándole energía ucraniana con el objetivo de limitar la dependencia de Berlín de las importaciones de la energía rusa.



www.eleconomista.es






Ucrania planea apoyar a Alemania* suministrándole energía ucraniana* con el objetivo de limitar la dependencia de Berlín de las importaciones de la energía rusa.
"Actualmente, Ucrania exporta su electricidad a *Moldavia, Rumanía, Eslovaquia y Polonia*. Pero estamos preparados para expandir nuestras exportaciones a Alemania", ha afirmado el primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, a _DPA_.
Shmyhal ha asegurado que comentará esta medida con las autoridades alemanas durante la visita que realizará este fin de semana a Berlín, ya que tienen *"suficiente electricidad en Ucrania gracias a las centrales nucleares"*.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Los Bastardos se han creido que Formosa es como Ucrania, será porque los partidos que gobiernan ambas mierdas los pusieron ellos.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178214
> 
> Los juicios morales sobre Rusia de este hijo de la gran puta me sudan los cohones.



Tú no tienes cojones,,,chinato de mierda...no eres mas GILIPOLLAS porque el dia no tiene mas horas...payaso......


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Usted se cree lo que previamente su juicio ya ha dictaminado. En esta guerra ya hemos visto quién miente y quién juega sucio. El ser atacado no justifica ciertas manibras como con la que Amnistia Internacional ha monestado al régimen de Kiev



Desmintamos de una puta vez el mito del ataque ruso a Ucrania, los nazis de Zelenski atacaron el Donbass masivamente dias antes de la invasión, Rusia les advirtió que si persistian en la agresión, tomaria medidas, el cerdo sudado siguión bombardeando, entonces Rusia reconoció a las Repúblicas como estados soberanos y firmo con ello un tratado de asistencia mutua en virtud del cual, si eran atacados por un tercero, apoyarian al otro firmante, los ataques continuaron y Rusia hizo efectivo el tratado de alianza, como la OTAN haria efectivo el suyo y cualquier miembro fuese atacado por terceros. El agresor es Ucrania, no Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos se han creido que Formosa es como Ucrania, será porque los partidos que gobiernan ambas mierdas los pusieron ellos.



Y donde dije digo...









Qué dice el “acuerdo de Taiwán” por el que EEUU reconoce “una sola China”


Jimmy Carter anunció en 1979 un giro histórico en las relaciones con Pekín al reconocer que la soberanía de la isla era competencia de China




www.larazon.es





Eran las nueve de la noche de un viernes de 1979 cuando el presidente *Jimmy Carter* se dirigió a la nación para anunciar un giro decisivo en la política exterior de Estados Unidos con respecto a *China*. Tras casi tres décadas de ruptura entre Washington y Pekín, EEUU reconocía oficialmente a China, abría relaciones diplomáticas y rompía con *Taiwán*. “Estados Unidos reconoce al Gobierno de la República Popular China como el único Gobierno legal de China”, dijo el presidente Carter. Fue una ruptura que acabó con la tradicional alianza de Washington con la nacionalista Taiwán al dejar en manos del gigante asiático la soberanía de la isla.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Repasando el video de Praga 1968, es similiar a la invasion de Ucrania.
Les amenazan, pasan de ellos y lo primero que hacen es tomar el control de aeropuerto Checo. Luego, secuestraron al gobierno y pasearon los tanques por las calles, para meter el miedo en el cuerpo. Obligaron a deshacer la apertura del gobierno comunista/socialista(para que no hubiera contagio) y les hicieron mandar un mensaje de derrota y resignacion al pueblo Checo.
Luego, pusieron los puntos sobre las íes y se largaron, lo mismo que querían hacer en Ucrania, pero fallaron.
Es que son lo mismo que hace 54 años. Dictadores japutas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Cuando oigo la palabra "democracia", echo mano a mi PPSH-41


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Y cuando el hijoPutin invada Moldavia, como parece que va a hacer según Lavorv, ¿van a seguir con eso de la paz y el diálogo obviando que ese señor se pasa por el culo todo, diálogo incluido? igual es que se lo pasa por el forro de los cojones una cosa que se llama "derecho internacional".


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando oigo la palabra "democracia", echo mano a mi PPSH-41



Eso que es chinato,el aparato con el que te haces los pajotes a mano........


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Este HDLGP no se acuerda ya de las "armas de destrucción masiva" de Iraq.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178230
> 
> Este HDLGP no se acuerda ya de las "armas de destrucción masiva" de Iraq.



Este sujeto, más allá de toda argumentación y razón, ha tomado ciegamente una postura frente a las muchas evidencias en contra de los que apoya.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Sep 2022)

Una nueva droga, el modafinilo…








Самое бесчеловечное оружие ВСУ – это не HIMARS, а таблетки - Свободная Пресса - Спецоперация новости. Украина новости. Новости Украины. Новости спецоперации. Спецоперация. Украина. Новости. Спецоперация сегодня. Спецоперация последние новости.


Стало понятно, почему захисники незалежностi не боятся нашей арты и минных полей




svpressa.ru


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Anexo:Intervenciones militares de los Estados Unidos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Cronología

1.1 En América
1.1.1 1775-1776: Canadá y Atlántico
1.1.2 1798-1800: Mar Caribe y Atlántico
1.1.3 1831: Argentina
1.1.4 1846-1848: México
1.1.5 1852-1853: Argentina
1.1.6 1853: Nicaragua
1.1.7 1854: Nicaragua
1.1.8 1855: Uruguay
1.1.9 1856: Nueva Granada
1.1.10 1858: Uruguay
1.1.11 1859: Paraguay
1.1.12 1868: Uruguay
1.1.13 1891: Chile
1.1.14 1894: Nicaragua
1.1.15 1898-1902: Cuba, Puerto Rico y Pacífico
1.1.16 1914: México
1.1.17 1915: Haití
1.1.18 1916: República Dominicana
1.1.19 1917: México
1.1.20 1926: Nicaragua
1.1.21 1954: Guatemala
1.1.22 1955: Argentina
1.1.23 1961: Cuba
1.1.24 1964: Panamá
1.1.25 1965: República Dominicana
1.1.26 1967-1969: Guatemala
1.1.27 1976-1983: Argentina
1.1.28 1983: Granada
1.1.29 1989: Panamá
1.1.30 2004: Haití

1.2 En otros continentes
1.2.1 1801-1805: África del Norte
1.2.2 1815: África del Norte
1.2.3 1853-1854: Japón
1.2.4 1859: China
1.2.5 1860: Angola
1.2.6 1893: Hawái
1.2.7 1900: China
1.2.8 1917-1918: Primera Guerra Mundial
1.2.9 1941-1945: Segunda Guerra Mundial
1.2.10 1945-1946: China
1.2.11 1950-1953: Guerra de Corea
1.2.12 1964-1965: Indonesia
1.2.13 1959-1975: Guerra de Vietnam
1.2.14 1983: Líbano
1.2.15 1986: Libia
1.2.16 1990-1991: Guerra del Golfo
1.2.17 1993-1994: Somalia
1.2.18 1995: Bosnia y Herzegovina
1.2.19 1998: Sudán
1.2.20 1998: Afganistán
1.2.21 1999: Yugoslavia
1.2.22 2001- 2021: Afganistán
1.2.23 2002: Filipinas
1.2.24 2003-2011: Invasión de Irak
1.2.25 2007: Somalia
1.2.26 2011: Libia
1.2.27 2011-2012: Yemen, Pakistán, Somalia
1.2.28 2014-actualidad: Irak y Siria

...

Y me faltan:









Intervención aliada en la Guerra civil rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





13 000 estadounidenses (en las regiones de Arcángel y Vladivostok) 


Ejército de los Estados Unidos, Fuerza Expedicionaria Americana del Norte de Rusia (también conocida como Expedición Oso Polar, 310.º Cuerpo de Ingenieros, 339º de Infantería, 337.º Hospital de Campo, y la 337.ª Compañía de Ambulancias)
Ejército de los Estados Unidos, 167.ª y 168.ª Compañías de Ferrocarril (enviadas a Múrmansk para operar la línea Múrmansk-Petrogrado)


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## agricultura (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ...



¡Y luego dicen que el poder y las preocupaciones envejecen!


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

El actual corte de gas, que a saber si es el definitivo, lo veo más como otro símbolo de debilidad del Kremlin, que ya no sabe ni qué hacer... 

Si tuviésemos coraje, nuestra respuesta sería enviar aviones a Ucrania, cuanto antes termine la guerra y más favorable sea a Kiev, mayores posibilidades de acabar con el régimen putiniano y tener un mejor vecino que la actual dictadura expansionista...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Anexo:Intervenciones militares de los Estados Unidos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Goleada!. Y porque no añadimos los golpes de estado en tantos países con su beneplácito y en defensa de sus intereses como p.ej. los golpes de estado de Chile y Argentina, apoyando gobiernos de corte claramente fascistas, que cometieron crimenes de lesa humanidad mientras ellos se las dan de defensores de la democracia y los Derechos Humanos


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Cualquier doctrina militar occidental contempla la toma bajo control de las infraestructuras fundamentales del pais enemigo. Así se ha hecho en todas las guerras lideradas por USA-UK en los últimos 60 años. 

Rusia hace lo mismo en la central nuclear. ¿cual es la razon? 

Evitar la destruccion de servicios que son necesarios, evitar que se acuse a la potencia ocupadora de haber realizado esa destrucción y por ultimo evitar gastos tras el conflicto. En este caso además se evita el desastre que sería una explosión nuclear.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Henry Ford, los nazis y los mataderos: el triángulo de la muerte


La industrialización de la muerte en aquella primera visita de Ford al matadero de Chicago sirvió para modernizar la fábrica de coches. Años después también inspiraría los campos de concentración nazis




www.eldiario.es





Aunque intentó borrar sus huellas, nadie duda hoy de que el magnate del automóvil Henry Ford fue el primer nazi norteamericano. *Su pensamiento racista, antisemita y supremacista wasp (blanco, anglosajón y protestante) fascinó a Adolf Hitler.* Entre otras complicidades, ambos coincidieron en adaptar los modernos mecanismos del matadero de Chicago a la industria automovilística y a la industria de la muerte respectivamente.









« Henry Ford, inspirador de Hitler » - Le Monde diplomatique en español


Con el libro The International Jew de Henry Ford no nos encontramos con el antijudaísmo tradicional, de inspiración religiosa, sino con algo radicalmente diferente. Una frase en un texto dedicado a la saludable “reacción de Alemania contra el judío” ilustra este espíritu nuevo que se quiere...




mondiplo.com


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2022)

Antes se podía no entender por qué Rusia no golpeaba a Occidente con sanciones económicas.
Hoy es fácil de ver que lo único que tiene que hacer Rusia es asegurarse de que los europeos
y anglos cumplan sus propias sancione con rigor y sean así de disciplinados, que ban vien...


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Ford y GM, acusadas de haber colaborado con el esfuerzo de guerra nazi


Dos de las tres grandes empresas automovilísticas de EEUU, Ford y General Motors (GM), contribuyeron con sus factorías en Alemania al esfuerzo de guer




elpais.com





Dos de las tres grandes empresas automovilísticas de EEUU, Ford y General Motors (GM), contribuyeron con sus factorías en Alemania al esfuerzo de guerra nazi y emplearon allí mano de obra esclava. Tal es la conclusión de los abogados e historiadores que han preparado las querellas contra ambas empresas promovidas por varias víctimas del holocausto, según informó ayer The Washington Post.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Aunque soy un dilatante
> si me mienten a las bravas
> mezclando gallos y pavas
> o me usan de agravante
> ...



¿Es tuyo? si es así enhorabuena.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Las grandes compañías que colaboraron con la Alemania nazi de Hitler


Durante la época del Tercer Reich existieron un gran número de empresas (y empresarios) que vieron como prosperaron sus negocios. Y es que durante el nazismo muchas de las compañías más populares que todos conocemos hoy colaboraron con la Alemania de Hitler bajo un lema: son sólo negocios.




es.gizmodo.com





*Coca-Cola: Fanta para nazis


IBM y la tecnología para computar judíos


Porsche: un coche para el pueblo de Hitler

Kodak y la mano de obra

Las cámaras de gas y Bayer (IG Farben)

Los trajes nazi de Hugo Boss

Siemens y las cámaras de gas


Los camiones nazis de General Motors*


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero ustedes son los reyes de la hipcresía y la ambigüedad. a dios rogando y con el mazo dando
> Y habla usted de moralidad cuando antepone lo material, el mercado a todo lo demás
> Por cierto deje al pollo que conteste que es mayorcito y haga más el ridículo


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante el sionismo, aún siendo mermados, ganaron millones









La empresa israelí Mermade Seafoods recauda $3,3 millones


La empresa israelí de vieiras cultivadas Mermade Seafoods ha completado una ronda de financiación inicial de 3,3 millones de dólares.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## pgas (3 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este segundo intento es aun mas inexplicable que el anterior y solo la desesperación de Kiev parece darle sentido. Parecen estas operaciones estertores premortem. Sacudidas sin sentido.
> 
> Creo no es casualidad el coincidiera con el anuncio de interrumpir el transito por el NS1. Creo haber visto que las reservas de gas de Ucrania apenas llegan al 30%, con las minas de carbon en el Donbass y media Europa haciendo cola en las minas de carbon parece poco probable Europa envie dicho material para el duro invierno en Ucrania. De tal modo que la Central Nuclear se convierte la la única salida para que la población pueda mínimamente superar el invierno.
> 
> ...




además es difícil sorprender si tienen infiltrados dentro del aparato ucraniano de defensa y seguridad, lo cual es probablemente el caso

en cuanto a necesidades energéticas creo que el año pasado recibieron electricidad de Bielorrusia (hay o había una red de interconexión incluso con Rusia); y de gas el 30% está bien, en Ucrania la capacidad de almacenamiento es igual al consumo anual (herencia soviética) y supongo terminarán llenándolo si es que Putin permite el paso de gas a Uropa 


*13:42 hora de Moscú* 

*Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania* (03.09.2022)

Parte 2.

*A pesar de la presencia de representantes del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, el régimen de Kyiv intentó una vez más apoderarse de la central nuclear.*

El 2 de septiembre, alrededor de las 23:00 hora de Moscú, *dos grupos de botes y lanchas a motor con un número total de 42 unidades con una fuerza de más de 250 personas* de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales y mercenarios extranjeros *intentaron desembarcar* en la costa del Embalse de Kakhovka en el *área de Energodar y Dneproprudny* .

La * Fuerza Aérea Rusa compuesta por cuatro helicópteros Su-30 y dos Ka-52* atacó y como resultado fueron destruidos 20 botes y lanchas. El resto de los botes y lanchas dieron la vuelta y se fueron en dirección a la costa ucraniana.

*La artillería rusa* , incluidos los obuses de alta potencia "Malka", * atacaron la parte ucraniana de la costa* en las áreas de los asentamientos de Vyshetarasovka, Chervonodneprovka, donde los restos de la fuerza de asalto desembarcaron.

Según la información disponible, durante la provocación fallida, * los nacionalistas ucranianos perdieron la vida de 47 militantes, incluidos 10 mercenarios extranjeros, y 23 resultaron heridos.*


*13:56 MSK* 

Parte 1 

*El régimen de Kyiv continuó con los intentos fallidos de afianzarse en ciertas áreas en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog.*

*Durante el* *día* de hostilidades en esta dirección, el enemigo perdió *23* tanques, *27* vehículos de combate de infantería, otros *14* vehículos blindados de combate, *9* camionetas con ametralladoras pesadas y *más de 230* efectivos militares.

Además, en el área de Sergeevka, región de Kherson, aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas *derribaron dos aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos,* y en el área de Novoselovka, región de Dnepropetrovsk, un *MiG 29* de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, convertidos para usar misiles anti-radar *HARM* .

Las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog provocaron una grave escasez de camas, medicamentos y suministros de sangre en las instituciones médicas de la ciudad y la región de Nikolaev. Para identificar y detener al creciente número de desertores en Nikolaev, se aumentó el número de patrullas militares y se establecieron puestos adicionales en las entradas a la ciudad.

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan una operación militar especial en Ucrania.* 

*El arma de alta precisión de las* Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia golpeó el punto de despliegue temporal del grupo táctico de la compañía de la *95ª brigada de asalto aerotransportado* en la aldea de Slavyansk, República Popular de Donetsk. *Más de un centenar* de militares ucranianos y * 14* unidades de vehículos blindados y de motor fueron destruidos .

En el área del asentamiento de Konstantinovka de la República Popular de Donetsk* , los ataques de fuego concentrados* golpearon los puntos de despliegue temporal de las unidades de la *93ª brigada mecanizada* eliminando hasta *120* militantes y *11* unidades de equipo militar

* La aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería* continúan atacando las instalaciones militares en el territorio de Ucrania.

*Durante el día, 53* unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, mano de obra y equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron atacadas en * 157* distritos. *Seis depósitos de municiones fueron destruidos* en las áreas de los asentamientos de Velikoye Artakovo, Voznesensk en la región de Nikolaev, Orekhov en la región de Zaporozhye, Melovaya en la región de Kharkov, Kurakhovo y Kramatorsk en la República Popular de Donetsk, así como el almacenamiento de combustible de la * 60ª Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania* en la región de Kramatorsk.

En el área de Konstantinovka de la República Popular de Donetsk , se destruyó un * lanzador* de un sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense *con un vehículo de suministro de municiones,* así como * hasta 30* miembros de la tripulación de combate.

*Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres* vehículos aéreos no tripulados en las áreas de los asentamientos de Volnovakha, Novopavlovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, incluido Bayraktar-TB2 en la región de Kakhovka de la región de Kherson.

*Tres misiles tácticos "Tochka-U"* fueron destruidos en el aire en las áreas de Chervoniy Mayak, Chervoniy Mayak, Chernobaevka y Tyaginka de la región de Kherson, así como *60* proyectiles de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, incluidos * 44 -* MLRS *"Khimars", 12 - "Alder", 4 - "Huracán"* en las áreas de los asentamientos de Antonovka, Berislav, Novaya Kakhovka, Sagi de la región de Kherson, cruces en el área del puente Darevsky, Kapitolovka, Kupyansk, Kamenka de la región de Kharkiv y Tokmak de la región de Zaporozhye

*En total* , desde el inicio de la operación militar especial han sido destruidos: *286* aviones, *151* helicópteros, *1.867* vehículos aéreos no tripulados, *372* sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, *4.776 tanques* y otros vehículos blindados de combate, *824* vehículos de combate de lanzamiento múltiple sistemas de cohetes, *3.366* piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como *5.250* unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2022)

China ya conoce esta película. Podría ir adelantando el 'trabajo'
de desarme según vaya llegando el material para ir avisando.
Digo.

*Estados Unidos ha anunciado un paquete de armas por valor de 1.100 millones de dólares para Taiwán*


----------



## Torrente Ballester (3 Sep 2022)

"Barato, paisa".


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Una nueva droga, el modafinilo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta las trancas..., de lo contrario no se explica esta locura.


----------



## ciruiostar (3 Sep 2022)

Uff en eso fueron pioneros los anglosajones muchos siglos antes con extermino de los indios de América del Norte, la liquidación de los aborígenes de Australia, Tasmania y Nueva Zelanda y el uso de genocidios y hambrunas en lugares como la India, Hitler no hizo mas que copiar las mismas mierdas que hacían los anglosajones en las colonias y en los territorios conquistados, la gran diferencia es que Hitler le aplico eso mismo al hombre blanco y por eso es el gran monstruo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178265



Ya, pero eso es fácil que lo diga un rico que ha vivido del ajedrez, cuya federación por cierto, ha dejado fuera del Campeonato del título mundial a la gran refelación rusa, algo tratado en un hilo.
Una buena parte de los que fueron ciudadanos de esos países quisieran volver al modelo comunista
Además de origen Azerbayano, hoy Azerbayan es enemiga de Armenia y pro-turca


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Henry Ford, los nazis y los mataderos: el triángulo de la muerte
> 
> 
> La industrialización de la muerte en aquella primera visita de Ford al matadero de Chicago sirvió para modernizar la fábrica de coches. Años después también inspiraría los campos de concentración nazis
> ...



Te contaré un secreto 

Henry Ford era católico, donaba todos los años 9 millones de dólares a comunidades cristianas

Pues bien, cuando entro en el círculo Rockefeller y luego warburg, dejo de donar, jamás volvió a dar un céntimo 









La Gran Logia presume de que los Chrysler, Ford y Citröen eran masones


El Oriente, la publicación en Internet de la Gran Logia de España, presume en su...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ford y GM, acusadas de haber colaborado con el esfuerzo de guerra nazi
> 
> 
> Dos de las tres grandes empresas automovilísticas de EEUU, Ford y General Motors (GM), contribuyeron con sus factorías en Alemania al esfuerzo de guer
> ...


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las grandes compañías que colaboraron con la Alemania nazi de Hitler
> 
> 
> Durante la época del Tercer Reich existieron un gran número de empresas (y empresarios) que vieron como prosperaron sus negocios. Y es que durante el nazismo muchas de las compañías más populares que todos conocemos hoy colaboraron con la Alemania de Hitler bajo un lema: son sólo negocios.
> ...



Si señor 

Te falta openheimer y sus minas de minerales y estarían casi todos


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Si señor
> 
> Te falta openheimer y sus minas de minerales y estarían casi todos



Medio dax 30 actual y muchos más.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Sería poco anted de morir en la GRAN OFENSIVA


----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las grandes compañías que colaboraron con la Alemania nazi de Hitler
> 
> 
> Durante la época del Tercer Reich existieron un gran número de empresas (y empresarios) que vieron como prosperaron sus negocios. Y es que durante el nazismo muchas de las compañías más populares que todos conocemos hoy colaboraron con la Alemania de Hitler bajo un lema: son sólo negocios.
> ...



IBM llevana el censo y las cuentas del país entero, tras la guerra siguió sirviendo sus productos a los países del Este, incluída la RDA. De lo que sí se les puede acusar es de ser sospechosamente neutrales, pero ese es su negocio, la tecnología.


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Desciende en Alemania el apoyo de las sanciones contra Rusia


Hoy, solo el 53% de los ciudadanos es partidario de que se prolonguen más allá del verano, frente a los dos tercios iniciales. Todo ello, eleva la presión de la coalición semáforo sobre Scholz



www.abc.es





*En el este del país el castigo a Moscú por la invasión de Ucrania ha sido escaso y el 51% no las ha apoyado desde el principio.*


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Los rusos no suelen compartir estas cosas....su politica de información es francamente mejorable

Ataque a un deposito ucraniano en la retaguardia del frente de Jerson



Deberian grabar más, unos videos de los ataques de la aviación a los barcos en el Dineper harían mucho daño por ejemplo.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Sep 2022)

Pedrito Sánchez demostrando por enésima vez su ineptitud. Desde el G7 le habrán respondido el privado que deje de darles la lata que Biden no se va a hacer más fotos con el por lástima y que al G7 no le importa lo más mínimo lo que el opine sobre temas de mayores en los que el no tiene voz ni voto.

Defender a la clase trabajadora según Pedrito es limitar el precio del petróleo Ruso y solo el Ruso (no del gas como indica, que Alemania ha dicho que eso a ellos no les interesa y al final lo que importa no es Europa, si no los paises que mandan por encima del resto) y si convencen a Alemania el del gas. Así Rusia no te venderá gas y petróleo, teniendo que comprarlos a otros paises mucho más caros, con lo que muchas familias no tendrán para comer y habrá empresas que tengan que cerrar, con lo que esas familias se quedarán sin empleo, sin vivienda....como se nota que el vive a gastos pagados. Pero según Pedrito, si limitas el precio del gas y del petróleo Ruso, ellos te lo van a vender al precio que tu quieres porque tu lo vales, solo le falta decir que es tan genialidad que a partir de ahora lo van a hacer con todas las materias primas que importen en Europa y que así todo les va a salir por cuatro duros. Es como si ahora quisiese comprar oro a Rusia por un 1 euro el kilo y considerases esto una genialidad porque te lo van a vender si o si a ese precio.....
_

"El jefe del Ejecutivo ha apoyado la decisión del G-7 de poner un tope al precio del gas procedente de Rusia para evitar que *Vladimir Putin* ingrese fondos para financiar la "guerra ilegal, injusta y absolutamente injustificada" de *Ucrania*.

No obstante, Sánchez ha manifestado que hay que ir más lejos para "defender a la clase media y trabajadora de nuestro país y al tejido productivo, sobre todo la industria" en un mercado eléctrico "que no funciona"._


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Las grandes compañías que colaboraron con la Alemania nazi de Hitler
> 
> 
> Durante la época del Tercer Reich existieron un gran número de empresas (y empresarios) que vieron como prosperaron sus negocios. Y es que durante el nazismo muchas de las compañías más populares que todos conocemos hoy colaboraron con la Alemania de Hitler bajo un lema: son sólo negocios.
> ...



Creditos y combustible aparte.

Por no hablar del antidetonante para motores de los chicos de Standar oil.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Todavía no nos ha explicado usted, después del ridículo espantoso de mostrarnos los dos camiones militares, es lo que gana rusia bombardeando una central nuclear que está vigilada por sus soldados y que le pertenece ya, pues todaesa región nunca volverá a manos ucranianas.
> Espero que su argumentación sea plausible pues está a un tris de que lo envíe a ignorados para facilitar la lectura del hilo, ya que usted no aporta por lo demás nada de interes.



Dejale, el que es subnormal de nacimiento se muere así, no te das cuenta que no debe de tener más de 18 años, es un membrillo que al final tendrá todo lo que desea hacia los rusos, lo recibirá en sus propias carnes.


----------



## pemebe (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia no se molesta en disimular en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.*
> La visita de los inspectores de la Organización Internacional de la Energía Atómica a la central de Zaporiyia está dejando imágenes que, *de no ser trágicas, serían cómicas*. Tal es la impunidad con la que actúa el régimen ruso que le da igual que estos sorprendidos expertos se encuentren con vehículos militares y munición rusos dentro de las salas de turbinas de la instalación atómica tras semanas de haberlo negado públicamente. *No se han molestado ni en disimularlos*.
> 
> En la misma visita, los inspectores trataron de contrastar quién ha atacado la central, algo de lo que Rusia y Ucrania se acusan.
> ...



Comentario en El Mundo.

*Los rusos son tontos, ocupan la central nuclear militarmente, disparan misiles contra ellos mismos y ni siquiera disimulan que se disparan a ellos mismos. Debe ser un caso único en la historia, es increíble. Es totalmente increíble, es tan increíble que no me lo creo. Pero ánimo a los periodistas, estáis haciendo vuestro trabajo como os han dicho y sí hay gente que os va a creer*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Sep 2022)

Torrente Ballester dijo:


> "Barato, paisa".



Hombre, dejarán una temporada tranquilos a los críos de Oriente Próximo, que para follarselos con la crisis de Ceilan estarán apretadetes.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Comentario en El Mundo.
> 
> *Los rusos son tontos, ocupan la central nuclear militarmente, disparan misiles contra ellos mismos y ni siquiera disimulan que se disparan a ellos mismos. Debe ser un caso único en la historia, es increíble. Es totalmente increíble, es tan increíble que no me lo creo. Pero ánimo a los periodistas, estáis haciendo vuestro trabajo como os han dicho y sí hay gente que os va a creer*



Pero algunos como @alfonbass y @rejon son así de ingenuos o acríticos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178230
> 
> Este HDLGP no se acuerda ya de las "armas de destrucción masiva" de Iraq.



Este individuo (que casi todos tenemos ignorado) ya sabemos como es, conocemos su etica, su falta de inteligencia e incoherencia y suponemos como se gana la vida...

Yo creo q se marca soli y en todo caso se puede argmentar. Pero de verdad es necesario que esteis algunos (con los que coincido en gran medida) todo el tiempo con el insulto desenfundado? De verdad que ganais con eso? Muchos estamos aqui con nuestras simpatias pero ante todo queremos un debate inteligente y buscamos aclararnos un poco con lo q esta pasando... De que sirve entrar en este tipo de combate cuerpo a cuerpo aparte de hacer huir a mucha gente.

La labor de estos CM es aburrir al personal y q nos marchemos (unos lo hacen de forma mas inteligente y otros mas torpe)... pq buscan eso? Pq entonces solo nos quedaria Tele 5...


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he sabido bien como interpretar eso. Desde luego Zelenski molesta menos al poder ruso que los que se caen por las ventanas de los hospitales rusos.



En Rusia caen oligarcas, en occidente sindicalistas


----------



## Martok (3 Sep 2022)

Siemens niega que una posible fuga pueda obligar a suspender flujo de gas


La empresa energética alemana Siemens Energy ha rechazado que una fuga de aceite como la que el consorcio estatal ruso Gazprom dice haber detectado en una estación compresora del...




www.elmundo.es












__





⚡⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣ (II)


Este funerario australiano dice que ultimamente se ha doblado su trabajo aunque luego en un periodo más largo expone un aumento del 50%, esto indicaría una aceleración del proceso.




www.burbuja.info













Газпром







t.me





Que la realidad no te estropee un titular


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> En Rusia caen oligarcas, en occidente sindicalistas



No serán los españoles. Su mayor peligro es atragantarse con el marisco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

............Rusia está aumentando el volumen de transporte de petróleo en dirección este, a través de Siberia a los países de Asia. En particular, Nikolai Tokarev, el jefe de Transneft, habló sobre la carga completa de la ruta petrolera Siberia Oriental - Océano Pacífico (ESPO) 


De acuerdo con los deseos de nuestros clientes, hemos reconstruido las cadenas logísticas. En algunas direcciones, principalmente asiáticas, el volumen de entregas ha aumentado. El oleoducto ESPO opera a su máxima capacidad

- Tokarev señaló en un discurso al personal de la empresa.

Junto a esto, el presidente de Transneft destacó que su empresa está superando con éxito las dificultades causadas por las sanciones occidentales y continúa la cooperación productiva con socios internacionales en direcciones alternativas a Europa.

Así, de enero a julio de este año, Transneft vendió 82 millones de toneladas de petróleo y derivados a través del transporte marítimo, las mismas cifras del año pasado ascendieron a 63 millones de toneladas. Además, se incrementó el volumen de entregas de petróleo en el mercado interno ruso. ......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

*Dos fuentes informaron de inmediato de hospitales superpoblados en Nikolaev después de la ofensiva fallida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*


La ofensiva fallida de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog provoca bajas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según información de diversas fuentes, un gran número de militares ucranianos se encuentran en los hospitales de Nikolaev. 


Mis fuentes dicen que los hospitales de Nikolaev están superpoblados. No olvides que se trata de un gran centro comarcal con un amplio sistema sanitario. Hay muchos hospitales diferentes, tanto militares como civiles, una gran cantidad de camas.

- dijo en una entrevista con VZGLYAD el presidente de la Unión de Emigrantes Políticos y Presos Políticos de Ucrania, exdiputado del Consejo Regional de Nikolaev, Larisa Shesler.

Además, según el activista de derechos humanos, los pacientes están siendo dados de alta de los hospitales de la ciudad antes de lo previsto para dar paso a los soldados heridos. Las convocatorias para la donación de sangre se publican en las redes sociales. Al otro lado de Nikolaev, las ambulancias circulan aquí y allá.

Shesler también mencionó el hacinamiento en las morgues de la ciudad y el estado de depresión de los habitantes de Nikolaev, la mayoría de los cuales no cree en el éxito de la ofensiva de la UAF. Junto a esto, RIA Novosti

reportó un gran número de muertos y heridos.Yury Barbashov, jefe de la administración de la ciudad de Snigirevka, Óblast de Mykolaiv, controlada por la Federación Rusa. Según él, alrededor de 2 mil militares ucranianos heridos fueron entregados a hospitales de Nikolaev. Barbashov también informó sobre las morgues superpobladas en Nikolaev. ......


----------



## vil. (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Desciende en Alemania el apoyo de las sanciones contra Rusia
> 
> 
> Hoy, solo el 53% de los ciudadanos es partidario de que se prolonguen más allá del verano, frente a los dos tercios iniciales. Todo ello, eleva la presión de la coalición semáforo sobre Scholz
> ...



Cuidado con estos datos; siempre y con cualquier posición siempre habrá extremos a favor y en contra en proporciones iguales, que más o menos pueden estar en torno al 20%, da lo mismo el tema.

Bien esto quiere decir que si contamos ese 20% ahora mismo el bando que IMPONE la guerra y la recesión que imponen las sanciones está en torno al 35% más o menos, pero y aquí está lo REALMENTE preocupante, en sólo 6 meses y en condiciones todavía no extremas han perdido unos 20 puntos de apoyo, es coherente pensar que fuesen los menos adeptos, pero también es importante entender que no hemos pasado una verdadera situación extrema, a ver cómo va el INVIERNO, pero tienen muy poquito margen; con una caída de 15 puntos más simplemente es INDEFENDIBLE y puede llevar la situación a una PREGUERRA CIVIL como el grado de oposición sea acaparado por algún partido o cualquier personaje que tome el liderazgo...

Ya veremos, pero esos datos dan auténtico pánico...

Son casi 3 puntos por mes... y en verano... miedo da... simplemente con una inflación alta, ahora imaginemos que se den apagones y falta de calefacción, junto a cierres de empresas... es imaginable que esos 3 puntos sigan laminando el apoyo a la posición de los OTAN... lo vamos ir viendo, pero esto significaría que en Enero o Febrero a lo sumo la posición de toda la UE está no sólo en minoría, sino claramente en oposición a las 3/4 partes de su población... acohonante...

Y cuidado que cuanto más se empecinen en mantener contra la población la situación más extrema se va a volver la oposición a esa decisión, con lo cual esos 20% radicales opositores desde un principio van a subir como la espuma... y estamos hablando de ¡¡¡UN AÑO!!!...

Es especular, pero... es un dato para tomar muy en serio...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño. En vencer sin luchar 
( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ). 

Estamos en guerra y los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios criminales de los chinos. Toda la farsa del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania tiene que ver con esto.









El comercio ruso se pliega ante China: vende petróleo un 35% más barato y compra coches un 50% más caros


Rusia y China. Antiguos rivales durante la Guerra Fría. Hoy, aliados estratégicos. Ambos reman juntos en una misma dirección autocrática, aunque lo hacen de manera asimétrica....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos no suelen compartir estas cosas....su politica de información es francamente mejorable
> 
> Ataque a un deposito ucraniano en la retaguardia del frente de Jerson
> 
> ...



¡Vaya pedazo de cráter! ¿qué han lanzado allí? ¿se sabe?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

En la noche del 2 de septiembre, el régimen de Kyiv intentó una vez más apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Así lo anunció el 3 de septiembre el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.


“El 2 de septiembre, alrededor de las 23:00 hora de Moscú, dos grupos de botes y lanchas a motor con un número total de 42 unidades con una fuerza de desembarco de más de 250 personas de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales y mercenarios extranjeros intentaron aterrizar en la costa de la Embalse de Kakhovka en el área de Energodar y Dneprorudny”, dice el informe.
Se observa que el intento de captura se realizó a pesar de la presencia de representantes del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye....


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la noche del 2 de septiembre, el régimen de Kyiv intentó una vez más apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Así lo anunció el 3 de septiembre el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> Августовские тезисы: Сергей Шойгу подвел итоги месяца спецоперации
> “El 2 de septiembre, alrededor de las 23:00 hora de Moscú, dos grupos de botes y lanchas a motor con un número total de 42 unidades con una fuerza de desembarco de más de 250 personas de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales y mercenarios extranjeros intentaron aterrizar en la costa de la Embalse de Kakhovka en el área de Energodar y Dneprorudny”, dice el informe.
> Se observa que el intento de captura se realizó a pesar de la presencia de representantes del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye....



y que todavía halla soldados ucros dispuestos a inmolarse es algo que no entiendo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dos fuentes informaron de inmediato de hospitales superpoblados en Nikolaev después de la ofensiva fallida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> La ofensiva fallida de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog provoca bajas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según información de diversas fuentes, un gran número de militares ucranianos se encuentran en los hospitales de Nikolaev.
> ...



Otra jugada maestra de Zelensky, posando para Vogue.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Ayer se cortó el gas, hoy se corta la energía a Ukraina......el que juega con fuego se quema.

Los Ukras intentan tomar la central nuclear, acto seguido te quedas sin luz.

"
*Se suspende el suministro de energía de ZNPP a los territorios controlados por Kyiv*


3 de septiembre de 2022, 14:44


El suministro de energía de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhya (ZNPP) a los territorios controlados por Kyiv se suspendió después de los daños en la línea eléctrica (línea eléctrica) debido a los bombardeos ucranianos. Así lo anunció el sábado 3 de septiembre la administración civil-militar (CAA) de Energodar.



Cabe señalar que los especialistas han identificado dos daños en las líneas 330 y 750.

“Teniendo en cuenta las características tecnológicas, la potencia de salida generada por las unidades de potencia varía. El suministro de electricidad a los territorios controlados por Ucrania se ha suspendido debido a dificultades técnicas.


----------



## agricultura (3 Sep 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Uff en eso fueron pioneros los anglosajones muchos siglos antes con extermino de los indios de América del Norte, la liquidación de los aborígenes de Australia, Tasmania y Nueva Zelanda y el uso de genocidios y hambrunas en lugares como la India, Hitler no hizo mas que copiar las mismas mierdas que hacían los anglosajones en las colonias y en los territorios conquistados, la gran diferencia es que Hitler le aplico eso mismo al hombre blanco y por eso es el gran monstruo.



y por eso inventaron la primera reserva natural del mundo en yellowstone: 
¿si lo hacemos con los indios, por qué no con el resto de animales?


----------



## vil. (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Dos fuentes informaron de inmediato de hospitales superpoblados en Nikolaev después de la ofensiva fallida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> La ofensiva fallida de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog provoca bajas a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según información de diversas fuentes, un gran número de militares ucranianos se encuentran en los hospitales de Nikolaev.
> ...




Esta noticia, cierta o falsa, se la deberían inyectar a fuego a los LIBEGALES para qué entendieran lo que es un sistema PUBLICO, cualquier sistema público y para que está en funcionamiento... todo el sistema de salud de la zona puesto al servicio del ejército, es coherente, por muy chungo que pueda ser para la población, pero... es un sistema que está para eso, para activarse en momentos dramáticos y servir a los propósitos vitales...

Pasaría lo mismo con los famosos y COSTOSOS silos... o con las reservas estratégicas de carbón que HOY NO TENEMOS y cuya gestión costosa, pero HOY SERIAN...

En fin, putos libegales.... y suputa filosofía de la estupidez, sobre que lo barato es bartato y punto... putos tarados....


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero ustedes son los reyes de la hipcresía y la ambigüedad. a dios rogando y con el mazo dando
> Y habla usted de moralidad cuando antepone lo material, el mercado a todo lo demás
> Por cierto deje al pollo que conteste que es mayorcito y haga más el ridículo



No hay moralidad fuera de la libertad individual, supongo que a "usted" (ya que se empeña en llamar de usted, a saber por qué extraña razón) no le gustará cuando venga alguien a decirle qué tiene que hacer y qué no tiene que hacer, no?


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño. En vencer sin luchar
> ( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ).
> 
> Estamos en guerra y los políticos que nos gobiernan son sicarios criminales de los chinos. Toda la farsa del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania tiene que ver con esto.
> ...



En qué guerra moderna se ha vencido sin luchar? 
Sólo si consideras la lucha de clases en occidente, quizá Sun Tzu tenía razón. Sólo porque el vencedor era un monopolio capitalista o un imperio (hay diferencias?).


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Este individuo (que casi todos tenemos ignorado) ya sabemos como es, conocemos su etica, su falta de inteligencia e incoherencia y suponemos como se gana la vida...
> 
> Yo creo q se marca soli y en todo caso se puede argmentar. Pero de verdad es necesario que esteis algunos (con los que coincido en gran medida) todo el tiempo con el insulto desenfundado? De verdad que ganais con eso? Muchos estamos aqui con nuestras simpatias pero ante todo queremos un debate inteligente y buscamos aclararnos un poco con lo q esta pasando... De que sirve entrar en este tipo de combate cuerpo a cuerpo aparte de hacer huir a mucha gente.
> 
> La labor de estos CM es aburrir al personal y q nos marchemos (unos lo hacen de forma mas inteligente y otros mas torpe)... pq buscan eso? Pq entonces solo nos quedaria Tele 5...



Todo ez una conspirazion.....


----------



## JAGGER (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y que todavía halla soldados ucros dispuestos a inmolarse es algo que no entiendo



Patria y chuparuso son términos refractarios.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Con los nazis y sus amigos los demócratas, ni puta falta que hace.



En serio, no te das cuenta que no vamos a cambiar nadie por gente como tú? que las personas vamos a seguir trabajando por nuestro futuro, por tener un mejor curro, por emprender negocios y por vivir mejor, mientras que vosotros os quedáis continuamente con ese odio y llamando "nazi" al que no os sigue el juego?
Madura, que ya tienes una edad


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y que todavía halla soldados ucros dispuestos a inmolarse es algo que no entiendo



Quizás porque les han dado un motivo, aunque no lo compartas, quizás porque prefieren eso a que otros decidan qué son y qué pueden ser, quizás por tantas cosas que, aunque no las compartas, tener un raciocinio de ellas debería ser sinónimo de cierta decencia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Parece que han sido dos intentos de asaltar la central nuclear en pocas horas:


"........

El sábado 3 de septiembre, un militar con el distintivo de llamada "Skif" le dijo al corresponsal de Izvestiya, Roman Polshakov, sobre la destrucción del grupo de aterrizaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) por parte de la aviación , que intentaba capturar la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye (ZNPP).
?
https://iz.ru/1389032/ekaterina-postnikova-anton-lavrov/stantcionnye-smotriteli-chto-magate-uvidela-v-pervyi-den-vizita-na-zaes
El destacamento avanzado de la fuerza de desembarco ucraniana avanzó en botes a motor en dirección a Energodar, y la aviación comenzó a trabajar de inmediato en ellos. Como resultado, cinco lanchas a motor se hundieron, cuatro se incendiaron y también fueron destruidas.

"Skif" explicó que la inteligencia descubrió un grupo de tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el agua, cuyas coordenadas fueron transferidas de inmediato al cuartel general superior. Después de eso, se llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo contra barcos enemigos. El destacamento de avanzada fue destruido en una carrera.


“Estaban trabajando dos Su-30 y dos helicópteros Ka-52 <...> El alcance desde la costa no permitía llegar a las armas pequeñas <...> por lo que se decidió informar, y el comando llamó a la aviación”, dijo. dijo.

El militar dijo que los barcos enemigos se movían sin luz y se movían a gran velocidad. Según Skif, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania querían asaltar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, pero no lo lograron. Alrededor de 10 barcos enemigos lograron escapar debido a la mala visibilidad, pero se asestó un fuerte golpe a la fuerza de desembarco.

El combatiente también dijo que el destacamento de la APU contaba con apoyo artillero de la orilla opuesta.

“Estamos listos para cualquier cosa, para cualquier provocación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la victoria será nuestra”, concluyó.

Más temprano ese día, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que en la tarde del 2 de septiembre, el régimen de Kiev intentó una vez más apoderarse de la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye . Dos grupos de botes y lanchas a motor con una fuerza de desembarco de más de 250 personas intentaron aterrizar en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka en la región de Energodar........


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

Noticia sobre Irán de un medio israelí citando fuentes gringas.

Vete a tomar por el culo, anda...


----------



## clapham5 (3 Sep 2022)

Un post corto porque el clapham esta cabron . Le han estafado 
El clapham vivia feliz como una lombriz exiliado de Burbuja y , tras convencer a sus 7 personalidades ( sobretodo a la III ) volvio al CINE ( algunos le llaman burbuja ) ... pero es el cine de toda la vida a ver la pelicula : La guerra en Ucrania ( II parte )
Como la I parte no fue mala ( y tuvo final feliz con la anexion de Crimea ) el clapham penso ( oh iluso de lui ) que la II parte iba a ser una mezcla entre " El Acorazado Potemkin y Baahubali " . ERROR . Le han estafado . Esto no es cine belico . Es " La Gran Apuesta "
Con el Zar en el papel de Michael Burry jugando a hundir en la miseria a JP Morgan . Que si , que si ...que entretenido es .
Eso de que el mundo se vaya a la merde y 1/3 de los europeos se congele es orgasmico y tal . Pero el clapham ( y sus 7 personalidades ) no pagaron la entrada para ver una peli sobre el colapso economico y la piramide ponzi financiera internacional
Que si , que si ...que gracias a Burry - Putin sabemos que L'Europe es un fraude y que la economia alemana ( 3.8 trillones de $ ) depende de una misera tuberia rusa de Gas sin la cual la industria-chupa-energia alemana no es rentable . 
La cuestion que encabrona al clapham es que la plebe aun cree ( oh ilusos de eux ) que la guerra en Ucrania es una guerra
Una peli en la que solo salen ejecutivos trajeados hablando de dinero , dinero , dinero , dinero , dinero ( y ruina ) no es cine belico , no senor 
El EURO por debajo de 1 misero dolar , La Nebulina ( que mujer ...wapa no es , pero es listisima ) sudando como un jabali para que el rublo no suba de 60 . Una guerra en la que se habla dia si , dia tambien del MWH , por favor ...
Como el clapham ya se " olia la tostada " no compro la entrada para " Los puentes de Kerson " y " 100 anos de Soledar " . 
6 meses despues del 24 de Febrero ( declarado por la UE : " dia internacional de la leña " los rusos han renunciado a la victoria ...militar 
En cambio , han apostado por la " opcion cubana " : hundir al continente economicamente privandole de materias primas 
Es verdad que L'Europe , confiscando la SHELL , la TEXACO , la United Fruit Company , la ESSO , la Nicaro Nickel Company ...ops sorry , un lapsus ...el clapham piensa en Europa y le vienen a la mente cocoteros ...provoco la respuesta rusa . 
Y ahora ...la UE ha dicho que en Invierno vienen los " apagones " . Al menos en Invierno no hay mosquitos , ventajas del clima 
La " culpa " de todos los males de L'Europe es del " bloqueo " imperialista ...ruso 
Que tenga " exito " ( o no ) la opcion " cubana " del Zar Vladimirovich I de hundir la economia de L'Europa y obligarla a claudicar esta por ver 
pero parece una apuesta arriesgada porque L'Europe es mas resiliente de lo que parece 
El tiempo pasa , tic tac y tod@s ganan ( excepto Rusia y L'Europe ) . EE UU no esta ( ni de lejos ) colapsando . 
Y el dolar esta mas fuerte que nunca . Que si , que si ...que todo se ira a la merde . Pero de momento EE UU ha regresado a los 60's 
Seguira Putin los pasos de Nikita Kruchov ? VAMOS , RUSIA ...MUEVETE


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Empiezo diciendo que nadie en este hilo tiene la verdad absoluta. Somos todos foreros viendo un hecho histórico (una guerra) y comentándola con los mínimos datos que suelen quedar al alcance del público.

Ahora bien, me parece Cozumel que tu tienes más "ganas" o "ideología" o "sesgo", que información. Y en este hilo hay muchos veteranos de otros hilos en los que el tiempo nos ha terminado dando la razón aún cuando "misteriosamente", el criterio que sustentábamos no era el que figuraba "en la prensa" (pongo por caso el hilo de Siria).

Pareces ignorar que los rusos tienen una mentalidad de "guerra santa" cuando está involucrada la "Madre Patria". Más los castigas y más soportan. Ya lo descubrió Napoleón, ya lo descubrió Hitler.

Y no digo que los ucranianos no sean parte de la misma fibra. Creo que lo son y lo están demostrando. La diferencia está en el hecho de que son víctimas de una propaganda insidiosa y aquellos que son engañados, son los que se desmoralizan cuando tienen que enfrentarse con la verdad.

Los reportes rusos, aunque tengan su parte de propaganda, son bastante certeros (los llevamos viendo desde el principio), los ucranianos son todos falsos y manipulados.. aún en circunstancias beneficiosas.

Cada día que pasa los rusos se indignan más de la falta de honor y respeto de los ucranianos. Su moral se fortalece (como la de cualquiera que se indigna frente a la mentira).

Cada día que pasa los ucranianos tienen ante sus ojos que la "propaganda Zelinsky" (y Occidental) MIENTE. Nada es como les dicen que es.

- La retirada de los rusos de Kiev, no fue una retirada sino una "victoria" de Ucrania.
- Los rusos se quedaban sin bombas y tanques en tres días.
- Las sanciones económicas habían pulverizado la economía rusa.
- Los drones turcos estaban arrasando.
- El "fantasma" derribaba la flota aérea rusa en dos días.
- Que los javelines y los MLAW no dejaban tanque ni blindado ruso en el mapa.
- Mariupol iba a resistir con la Brigada Azov hasta la reconquista.
- Los M177 aplastaban a la artillería rusa.
- Los HIMARS pulverizaban a los rusos.
- La ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson arrasaba con las defensas rusas.
_- y sigue y sigue y sigue y sigue..._

Pero resulta que ahí están los rusos, que cada día avanzan un pasito más, que cada día mueren 300-500 ucranianos, que cada día las "ayudas" occidentales empiezan a venirse abajo.

_¿En serio que tú piensas que el tiempo juega en contra de los rusos?_  

Obviamente una guerra desgasta a los dos contendientes. Obviamente el tiempo suele jugar en contra de todos. Pero lo hace de un modo diferente... y en el caso de Ucrania el tiempo agota una mecha corta que se está consumiendo a gran velocidad... y del lado ruso es una vela... todavía falta MUCHO como para que tenga que pensar en la derrota.

Más allá de tu ideología, ganas o sesgo, te invito a que uses este hilo como lo hacemos muchos... para informarnos y aprender. Son inevitables las pullas y las diferencias... pero Burbuja es un sitio INCREIBLE, donde se accede a información a la que no tienes acceso en NINGUNO OTRO SITIO (esfuerzo encomiable de muchos).

Y en general TENEMOS RAZON aunque seamos "_opinión contraria_" de lo que dice la prensa.


----------



## Elimina (3 Sep 2022)

Ya llevan 8 años haciendo exactamente eso, por eso la nueva generación es ultranacionalista. Miedo da ver la siguiente, además animada por los países de la UE.


----------



## Snowball (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En la noche del 2 de septiembre, el régimen de Kyiv intentó una vez más apoderarse de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Así lo anunció el 3 de septiembre el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> 
> “El 2 de septiembre, alrededor de las 23:00 hora de Moscú, dos grupos de botes y lanchas a motor con un número total de 42 unidades con una fuerza de desembarco de más de 250 personas de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales y mercenarios extranjeros intentaron aterrizar en la costa de la Embalse de Kakhovka en el área de Energodar y Dneprorudny”, dice el informe.
> Se observa que el intento de captura se realizó a pesar de la presencia de representantes del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye....



La realidad supera a la ficción 

De película total


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> “Ningún dato disponible públicamente respalda las afirmaciones de Oxitec de que los mosquitos transgénicos reducirán la incidencia de las enfermedades transmitidas por los mosquitos”, dijeron en una nota.




Si la gripe aviar y el Covid empezaron con una gallinita y un murciélago... prepárense para las pestes de MILLONES de mosquitos "genéticamente modificados". Están dispuestos a dejar a la Humanidad en 500 millones cueste lo que cueste !!


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Lee Van Cleef dijo:


> Quiero creerlo pero cuesta creerlo. Volver a tener soberanía en nuestra españita y no la soberanía limitada actual.




Si, siempre los que los alemanes acepten seguir pagando el coste del euro... porque si volvemos a la peseta con el déficit actual... vete saludando a los argentinos que los alcanzaremos en instantes con la inflación !!


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si la gripe aviar y el Covid empezaron con una gallinita y un murciélago... prepárense para las pestes de MILLONES de mosquitos "genéticamente modificados". Están dispuestos a dejar a la Humanidad en 500 millones cueste lo que cueste !!



Dime cómo puede sobrevivir un mosquito a 0 grados? 

Aquí hace un frío del carajo


----------



## Satori (3 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Jamás en la historia había existido un régimen 100% mafioso que actúa con métodos mafiosos.



en realidad ha habido y sigue habiendo muchos regímenes así.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Meanwhile en tierras canadinas...


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

La artillería rusa ha ganado mucho con los drones. Parece que ya solucionaron su escasez al menos de los de reconocimiento.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Otro festival histórico-militar en Sebastopol fue confundido con un ataque de drones ucranianos.
La mayoría de los canales no locales.
Los lugareños son conscientes de que el comienzo de septiembre en Sebastopol, el tiempo de varias reconstrucciones militares-históricas y festivales.
Hoy se reconstruyen los acontecimientos de la primera defensa de Sebastopol durante la Guerra de Crimea, lo que explica que se aplaudan los fuegos pirotécnicos para simular el fuego de artillería de los ejércitos ruso y anglo-francés que asaltaban Sebastopol en ese momento.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Y aquí hay un vídeo del festival ruso de Troya.
En las imágenes se pueden ver las posiciones de los artilleros rusos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Sep 2022)

*La UE espera que Rusia "respete" los contratos de venta de gas*


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Bloomberg se queja de que, a pesar del bloqueo sistemático de RT en Estados Unidos y Europa, ésta es muy popular en el resto del mundo y está aumentando su audiencia, en particular en español.
Esto es una ilustración más de la tesis de que la "comunidad mundial" no es Estados Unidos y sus satélites, lo que refleja los dramáticos cambios en el orden mundial actual. En un entorno competitivo, los medios de comunicación occidentales no pueden vencer a RT, por lo que sólo pueden luchar con la censura totalitaria, que se limita al territorio de control occidental, que se reduce cada año.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro festival histórico-militar en Sebastopol fue confundido con un ataque de drones ucranianos.
> La mayoría de los canales no locales.
> Los lugareños son conscientes de que el comienzo de septiembre en Sebastopol, el tiempo de varias reconstrucciones militares-históricas y festivales.
> Hoy se reconstruyen los acontecimientos de la primera defensa de Sebastopol durante la Guerra de Crimea, lo que explica que se aplaudan los fuegos pirotécnicos para simular el fuego de artillería de los ejércitos ruso y anglo-francés que asaltaban Sebastopol en ese momento.
> ...



Cañones a su derecha,
cañones a su izquierda,
cañones ante sí
descargaron y tronaron;
azotados por balas y metralla,
cabalgaron con audacia,
hacia las fauces de la Muerte,
hacia el valle de la muerte,
los seiscientos cabalgaron.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Empiezo diciendo que nadie en este hilo tiene la verdad absoluta. Somos todos foreros viendo un hecho histórico (una guerra) y comentándola con los mínimos datos que suelen quedar al alcance del público.
> 
> Ahora bien, me parece Cozumel que tu tienes más "ganas" o "ideología" o "sesgo", que información. Y en este hilo hay muchos veteranos de otros hilos en los que el tiempo nos ha terminado dando la razón aún cuando "misteriosamente", el criterio que sustentábamos no era el que figuraba "en la prensa" (pongo por caso el hilo de Siria).
> 
> ...




Pero tio, cómo es posible que achaquéis toda manera de ver la vida y la realidad como "propaganda"? no te das cuenta de que es una manera "fácil" de no comprender que muchos ucranianos, simplemente NO QUIEREN y han querido otra cosa para su país?
Argumentar todo el tiempo "decimos lo que no dice la prensa" es absurdo, ya que no por ello va a tener nadie razón, la única diferencia es que el medio vive de los clics que se le dan dentro de la web y el "anónimo forero", no vive, pero trata la información según convenga a su opinión o ideología

Ucrania ha decidido no ser Rusia, por mucho que se pongan, y eso no lo va a cambiar una guerra (a no ser que se produzca una matanza inmensa, un genocidio). 
Y eso va a pasar aún ganando una guerra a la que, desgraciadamente, le quedan muuuchos años, por lo que se ve
En este hilo hay un sesgo de información gordísimo, y eso es algo que no se puede negar


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Otro festival histórico-militar en Sebastopol fue confundido con un ataque de drones ucranianos.
> La mayoría de los canales no locales.
> Los lugareños son conscientes de que el comienzo de septiembre en Sebastopol, el tiempo de varias reconstrucciones militares-históricas y festivales.
> Hoy se reconstruyen los acontecimientos de la primera defensa de Sebastopol durante la Guerra de Crimea, lo que explica que se aplaudan los fuegos pirotécnicos para simular el fuego de artillería de los ejércitos ruso y anglo-francés que asaltaban Sebastopol en ese momento.
> ...


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa. 03.09.2022

1. Batallas en las zonas de Nikolaevsk y Krivoy Rog.
2. Rechazo de un intento de asalto anfibio a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.
3. Destrucción de HIMARS cerca de Konstantinovka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si apoya a Bolsonaro no es un fake grotesco


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Se ha publicado en Internet un informe de Estados Unidos sobre los resultados de una inspección de unidades ucranianas en formación en Inglaterra.

El informe decía que el entrenamiento táctico y en materia de armas de fuego de los ucranianos era muy pobre, y en particular que la moral y la motivación eran bajas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Haciendo la pelota al jefe:




Sobre Gorbachov y más en concreto el entorno de Gorbachov.
Este verano, en un país de habla inglesa que no voy a identificar, me presentaron a una persona del círculo cercano de Gorbachov cuando éste era Jefe de estado de la URSS. Su relación era, digamos, laboral. La persona en cuestión habla 5 idiomas y nos entendimos perfectamente en español. Tras la caída de la URSS se fue de Rusia y ahora, ya mayor, sobrevive con trabajos ocasionales modestos y me imagino que de algún "ahorrillo" que tenga.

Al grano: lo que piensa me da idea de lo que opinan la gran mayoría de gente que trabajó directamente con Gorbachov. Esta persona me dijo que NO es pro-Putin, pero cree que Putin está haciendo lo correcto al desplegar la "operación especial" en Ucrania. De ahí deduzco que quienes estaban en el círculo cercano a Gorbachov apoyan a Putin en este momento. Hasta es posible que el propio Gorbachov terminase por darse cuenta de la gran metedura de pata que cometió.

También me dijo que en su opinión a Gorbachov lo engañaron, Occidente no cumplió ninguno de los acuerdos que firmaron. No lo llamó traidor, sino que defiende la "inocencia" de Gorbachov y culpa a occidente de la situación actual.
También me pegó una soberana paliza sobre toda la historia de la formación de Ucrania desde el siglo XVII que encajé estóicamente. Menuda memoria para retener fechas y personajes  ....

El hombre me pareció sincero, sobre todo porque nuestro encuentro podría considerarse como un azar del destino en el que tuvieron que confluir varios hechos poco usuales para darse esa algo más de media hora de charla con él. Tampoco se identificó como lo que había sido, pero la persona que me lo presentó me lo dijo previamente.

Si no lo he contado antes es porque habrá foreros, sobre todo CMs que se piensen que me lo he inventado. Tras varios días pensándolo he decidido contarlo, encajaré las bromas de los idiotas de siempre, porque traigo la opinión de alguien muy cercano a Gorbachov. Para mí es claro, incluso los fervientes devotos de Gorbachov reconocen que se equivocó de lleno y/o lo engañaron y aunque no son pro-Putin opinan que está haciendo lo correcto en Ucrania en estos momentos.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, 47 personas murieron en un intento fallido de "desembarco fluvial" nocturno. Diez mercenarios extranjeros y 37 miembros de las AFU murieron.
23 personas resultaron heridas. Cuando los supervivientes desembarcaron en la orilla derecha del río, se disparó más artillería contra ellos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sobre Gorbachov y más en concreto el entorno de Gorbachov.
> Este verano, en un país de habla inglesa que no voy a identificar, me presentaron a una persona del círculo cercano de Gorbachov cuando éste era Jefe de estado de la URSS. Su relación era, digamos, laboral. La persona en cuestión habla 5 idiomas y nos entendimos perfectamente en español. Tras la caída de la URSS se fue de Rusia y ahora, ya mayor, sobrevive con trabajos ocasionales modestos y me imagino que de algún "ahorrillo" que tenga.
> 
> Al grano: lo que piensa me da idea de lo que opinan la gran mayoría de gente que trabajó directamente con Gorbachov. Esta persona me dijo que NO es pro-Putin, pero cree que Putin está haciendo lo correcto al desplegar la "operación especial" en Ucrania. De ahí deduzco que quienes estaban en el círculo cercano a Gorbachov apoyan a Putin en este momento. Hasta es posible que el propio Gorbachov terminase por darse cuenta de la gran metedura de pata que cometió.
> ...



Entre traidor y tonto,
su majestad escoja.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Sep 2022)

Llevo viendo esta imagen desde los inisios de la interné.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos aumentan la densidad de los bombardeos en la región de Kherson en medio de un "contraataque" fallido

Ahora hay ataques cerca del puerto fluvial y del complejo hotelero Lost World. Se escucharon al menos ocho explosiones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

*Moscú tiene la confirmación de la petición de Kiev al fabricante turco de Bayraktars para equipar los drones con sistemas de pulverización de aerosoles con una capacidad de más de 20 litros, ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa.*

Con un alcance de UAV de hasta 300 km y contenedores llenos de biorreceptores, existe una amenaza real de uso a gran escala de armas biológicas en territorio ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Fortificación llena de cadáveres de las AFU: los soldados de la 42ª División de Guardias del Ejército ruso asaltaron las posiciones enemigas cerca de Marinka.

El intenso fuego de la artillería rusa y el trabajo de los escuadrones de asalto obligaron a los combatientes de las AFU supervivientes a huir de sus escondites, abandonando cadáveres y "camaradas" heridos, municiones y objetos personales. Las imágenes fueron tomadas por exploradores de la 42ª División de Fusiles Motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que ocuparon las trincheras abandonadas de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## gazza (3 Sep 2022)

Hay alguna novedad respecto al NS2?


----------



## John Nash (3 Sep 2022)

La UE espera que Rusia "respete" los contratos de suministro de gas


El comisario de Economía de la UE ha defendido la propuesta de poner un tope al precio del gas planteado por la Comisión Europea




www.levante-emv.com




No comments.


----------



## lapetus (3 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sobre Gorbachov y más en concreto el entorno de Gorbachov.
> Este verano, en un país de habla inglesa que no voy a identificar, me presentaron a una persona del círculo cercano de Gorbachov cuando éste era Jefe de estado de la URSS. Su relación era, digamos, laboral. La persona en cuestión habla 5 idiomas y nos entendimos perfectamente en español. Tras la caída de la URSS se fue de Rusia y ahora, ya mayor, sobrevive con trabajos ocasionales modestos y me imagino que de algún "ahorrillo" que tenga.
> 
> Al grano: lo que piensa me da idea de lo que opinan la gran mayoría de gente que trabajó directamente con Gorbachov. Esta persona me dijo que NO es pro-Putin, pero cree que Putin está haciendo lo correcto al desplegar la "operación especial" en Ucrania. De ahí deduzco que quienes estaban en el círculo cercano a Gorbachov apoyan a Putin en este momento. Hasta es posible que el propio Gorbachov terminase por darse cuenta de la gran metedura de pata que cometió.
> ...



Es razonable. Es que el poder en los regímenes modernos nunca es una persona (bueno, cuando Stalin quizá). El poder es todo un "aparato". El presidente a lo peor es un títere que da la cara, y en el caso mejor puede ser el que acabe optando por una decisión u otra de las que le presentan los que de verdad saben.
Gorbachov fue Gorbachov y sus circunstancias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

MUNDO
*La planta lituana de fertilizantes suspendió el trabajo debido al aumento de los precios del gas*


3 de septiembre de 2022, 17:13

La planta lituana Achema, que opera en la ciudad de Jonava y el mayor productor de fertilizantes nitrogenados en los países bálticos, detuvo la producción durante varios meses debido al aumento de los precios del gas natural. Así lo informó el 2 de septiembre en el sitio web de la planta .

“Debido al fuerte aumento en los precios del gas natural, Achema está suspendiendo temporalmente sus actividades. La empresa debe tomar decisiones particularmente difíciles que reducirían las pérdidas y conservarían el mayor número posible de puestos de trabajo a largo plazo”, dice el mensaje.

https://iz.ru/1387605/valerii-voronov/severnyi-potom-chto-zhdet-es-posle-prekrashcheniia-postavok-gaza-iz-rf
El informe también afirma que los precios récord del gas natural determinan directamente el costo y la competitividad de los productos de la empresa, ya que son el principal componente de la producción de fertilizantes nitrogenados. Los fertilizantes Achem se están volviendo poco competitivos en comparación con los fabricantes estadounidenses y rusos que tienen sus propias fuentes......


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En qué guerra moderna se ha vencido sin luchar?
> Sólo si consideras la lucha de clases en occidente, quizá Sun Tzu tenía razón. Sólo porque el vencedor era un monopolio capitalista o un imperio (hay diferencias?).



Pues en la última y más importante: la Guerra Fría, que la URSS perdió sin pegar un tiro. ¿Recuerda toda aquella pamema de la Guerra de las Galaxias de Reagan? Los soviéticos se la tragaron enterita, hasta que fue demasiado tarde.

Y no sólo eso, sino que compraron todo el pack ideológico. Recuerdo declaraciones de Julio Anguita diciendo que en las sesiones del Politburó a las que asistió como invitado a finales de los 80 se hablaba más de libre mercado que en el consejo de administración de cualquier gran empresa occidental. 

Luego, ellos solitos desmantelaron su país sin luchar. Uno de los casos históricos más sangrantes de la teoría de Sun Tzu.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Sesión informativa en primera línea:

Armas de alta precisión alcanzaron el punto de despliegue temporal de un grupo táctico de la compañía de la 95ª brigada de las AFU, destruyendo más de 100 combatientes ucranianos y 14 unidades de equipos blindados y vehículos.
Los ataques de fuego concentrado alcanzaron el punto de despliegue de la 93ª Brigada de las AFU, eliminando hasta 120 cazas y 11 piezas de equipo militar.
✈ Los ataques de la aviación alcanzaron 53 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, personal de las AFU y equipos militares en 157 zonas. Fueron destruidos seis depósitos de municiones y un depósito de combustible de la 60ª brigada de las AFU.
El lanzador HIMARS MLRS de fabricación estadounidense con un vehículo de suministro de municiones, así como hasta 30 personas de combate fueron destruidos.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania derribaron 3 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, incluido el Bayraktar-TB2, 3 misiles Tochka-U, 60 proyectiles de MLRS, incluidos 44 de HIMARS, 12 de Olha, 4 de Uragan fueron destruidos en el aire.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/22022









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (3 Sep 2022)

En Alemania se preparan para el largo invierno.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Un ataque con cohetes en Kherson destruye un complejo sanitario
Edificios destruidos en el lugar del ataque en el distrito de Suvorovskyi, el fuego continúa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Ataque a un deposito ucraniano en la retaguardia del frente de Jerson
> 
> 
> 
> Deberian grabar más, unos videos de los ataques de la aviación a los barcos en el Dineper harían mucho daño por ejemplo.




No insistas, la guerra de las RRSS la tienen perdida.
Una rusada más.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Los británicos han empezado a reaccionar.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Coño, que yo hasta puedo entender que haya una persona que piense que Rusia tiene razón (Para mi está muy claro que quien piense así es por dos cuestiones 1) Es ruso y eso le tira, algo comprensible, o 2) realmente lo que le "tira" es su propia incapacidad para generarse una vida mejor, por lo que su opinión deriva hacia todo lo que en su mente piensa que no puede tener, por eso ese "odio" hacia "occidente", porque representa perfectamente lo que él no puede tener, viajes, dinero, comodidades...
Se queda en esa crítica, pero lo único que hace es repetir como un monigote lo que dicen en RT o desde medios vinculados al Kremlin (o desde influencers al servicio del mismo, esto es algo que estamos viendo mucho últimamente, por cierto)
Por supuesto, dentro de ese odio, influyen las ganas de que nos quedemos sin "gas" en Europa y que "todo se vaya a la mierda", porque, en su mente, esa es una "victoria simbólica" que puede anular esa sensación. de vacío, de que no han conseguido la vida que les hubiese gustado
En realidad no es apoyo a Rusia, ni siquiera les importa la cultura o las personas de allí, solo es eso, lo que les "importa"
De otra manera, no tendrían esos deseos de que "colapse occidente", sino que tratarían de ver lo que pasa en uno y otro lado y buscarían un razonamiento diferente, ya que, ellos estarían entre "ambas partes, siendo, por ejemplo españoles y considerándose a si mismos como "pro rusos" al mismo tiempo

Eso es lo que me paree más triste, hablando sobre lo que nos toca


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Dejo la cita para que conversemos en Diciembre... aunque si tengo en cuenta que eres un multinick (Julio 2022), lo más seguro es que desaparezcas cuando la realidad no condiga con tus ilusiones.

En todo caso, queda registrado.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Otra pérdida no poco interesante para los ucranianos. Vyacheslav Nalivaiko, director general de la empresa de defensa Ukrainian Armor, fue eliminado por las tropas rusas en la zona de defensa aérea ucraniana. La empresa produce equipos de protección personal: una gama de chalecos antibalas, cascos antibalas, placas de blindaje cerámicas, ligeras y prensadas, munición táctica y otros productos industriales. En 2018, Nalivaiko se dio a conocer por experimentar un chaleco antibalas producido por la UARM.









Colonelcassad
 

Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En qué guerra moderna se ha vencido sin luchar?
> Sólo si consideras la lucha de clases en occidente, quizá Sun Tzu tenía razón. Sólo porque el vencedor era un monopolio capitalista o un imperio (hay diferencias?).



*Sin ir más lejos España fue conquistada tal cual pretende ahora Putin con Ucrania.

Sólo necesitaron una bomba : la de Carrero Blanco* , que fue una psyop para acojonar a todo el envejecido y acomodado establishment franquista.

Carrero Blanco iba sin escolta a todos lados, de hecho iba a misa por las mañanas solo. Lo podrían haber matado de un palo en la cabeza, no era necesario ni una pistola y mucho menos hacer un túnel para meter tanto explosivo que saltase el coche por encima de los edificios. 


Les salió muy bien . Desde la fecha todas las llamadas crisis no son más que un saqueo continuado del dinero llamado público que no es más que la esclavitud de la gente transformada en impuestos . El coronavirus ha sido la enésima trama que se ha llevado " DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS " !!!!!! casualmente lo mismo del rescate bancario de la trama de las hipotecas.


No les salió tan bien la misma jugada en Irak o Libia . Se ve que los iraquíes y los libios son personas más despiertas y valientes, defensoras de lo suyo y de sus vidas . Habrían matado a Asad hace años si no fuese que China y Rusia le defienden ferozmente por la cuenta que les tiene en relación a los gasoductos que pasan y pasarán por ahí .


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Información importante desde Sebastopol para los medios de comunicación ucranianos. Soldados rusos capturaron a un saboteador francés que intentó volar cometas con explosivos contra posiciones de artillería rusas en Sebastopol. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

La construcción de viviendas en Mariupol continúa a buen ritmo. Hoy se han puesto en marcha los tres primeros edificios de cinco plantas. Les recuerdo que en mayo se produjeron intensos combates en la ciudad cercana a Azovstal. A principios de septiembre aparecieron las primeras casas nuevas en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Información importante desde Sebastopol para los medios de comunicación ucranianos. Soldados rusos capturaron a un saboteador francés que intentó volar cometas con explosivos contra posiciones de artillería rusas en Sebastopol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es este festival. Los ucranianos ya decian que habian atacado Sebastopol, pero eran los gabachos...de la recreación del festival.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Desde la hora del almuerzo se han producido explosiones en Kherson (edificio del club deportivo destruido), Melitopol (llegadas cerca del aeródromo), Krivoy Rog, Kharkiv y Mykolaiv Oblast.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (3 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Si impacta sin explotar lo más normal es que se queden clavado en dirección contraria al tiro, mientras el ángulo de choque con el suelo este comprendido entre unos aprox. 20º y 45º grados.
> ...



Foto para ilustrar lo que dices. El surco en el suelo señala la procedencia. Lo han lanzado los nazis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En qué guerra moderna se ha vencido sin luchar?
> Sólo si consideras la lucha de clases en occidente, quizá Sun Tzu tenía razón. Sólo porque el vencedor era un monopolio capitalista o un imperio (hay diferencias?).



No es difícil de entender que ETA y el secesionismo catalán, está financiado por los enemigos de España para dividirnos y enfrentarnos y de esa manera que les hagamos el trabajo de destruirnos. 

¿ acaso atentan por la independencia Texas o California ? tendrían muchos más motivos para hacerlo que la mierda de las vascongadas donde viven dos millones de anormales a punto de ser reemplazados. 

hay ciudades en el mundo con más de 30 millones de habitantes y no buscan su independencia. De hecho si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como los españoles , habría 700 países enfrentados y unos 50 grupos terroristas como ETA, las FARC , los gobiernos venezolano, argentino, boliviano, colombiano ...

Fujimori que destruyó a Sendero Luminoso, les jodió los planes y por eso lo metieron en la cárcel . *Fujimori fue un ANTIVACUNAS *









Fujimori retorna a prisión tras dar negativo de COVID-19 | DW | 21.03.2021


El exgobernante de Perú fue hospitalizado el viernes por la noche tras presentar baja saturación de oxígeno, por lo que fue sometido a una prueba de antígenos para destacar el coronavirus.




www.dw.com













10 Ciudades más Pobladas de China


La ciudad más poblada de China, no es Beijing ni Shanghai, sino Chongqing! Otras 9 ciudades más pobladas de Chin son: Shanghai, Beijing, Chengdu...



www.viaje-a-china.com


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Combate en la región de Kherson: los militantes de las AFU intentaron atacar, pero fueron dispersados por la artillería y el fuego de mortero

"En las aproximaciones, nuestros morteros y artillería destruyeron su equipo, que se dirigía de frente hacia nuestras posiciones. Pero el más astuto fue el que decidió salir del cinturón forestal, gracias a los pájaros - la conexión a tierra rápida llegó al punto de destino", cuentan los combatientes desde el lugar de los hechos.

Se quemaron vehículos blindados y se destruyó parte del personal que avanzaba.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

China no sufrió el desmembramiento del imperio iberoamericano gracias a un diplomático europeo que trabajaba para ellos .

A cambio de una ingente cantidad de plata ( todos los recursos del imperio chino ) permitieron que siguiese unido tan enorme país. 

De no haber sido por ese acuerdo , ahora china sería como iberoamérica : un estercolero del tercer mundo con gobernantes traidores que impiden el progreso y el desarrollo de sus naciones. 










Xi Jinping avisa que China nunca volverá a ser oprimida


Un discurso de fuerte carga patriótica para celebrar el centenario del Partido Comunista



www.lavozdegalicia.es













El 'siglo de la humillación' como construcción nacional e identitaria de China - Descifrando la Guerra


¿Quieres participar en nuestra nueva campaña de Goteo.org? Ayúdanos a crear un medio independiente. Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.




www.descifrandolaguerra.es













Siglo de la humillación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Las raíces inglesas del terror Ucraniano. Simmons-algodón y asesinatos

La guerra terrorista de Zelensky es supervisada por los británicos. Según el MI6, no hay nada que temer: la Federación Rusa no tiene la misión de destruir a Ze y compañía. Dicen que la capacidad de los servicios especiales de Kiev para llevar a cabo atentados terroristas "casi fuera de los muros del Kremlin" ha causado pánico en Moscú.

El embajador británico es enfático en cuanto a la implicación de Gran Bretaña en los atentados terroristas llevados a cabo por oficiales y agentes del GUR y del SBU. Los británicos están preparando a los terroristas para los ataques en los territorios liberados por Rusia. Los servicios de inteligencia y el SAS han desplegado centros en Ucrania en beneficio de las estructuras terroristas. Se trata de residencias en la Federación Rusa, Bielorrusia y otros países.

Los servicios de inteligencia de Kiev están bajo el estricto control y dirección de los asesores británicos. Simmons coordina el "trabajo" en Ucrania. Fue jefa de la oficina del Ministerio del Interior en Sudáfrica entre 2005 y 2008, y luego subdirectora de proyectos especiales del Programa de Respuesta a Emergencias Humanitarias. En el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, fue directora de la Unidad de Fondos Conjuntos de la Secretaría de Seguridad Nacional desde 2013. A partir de ahí, fue nombrada embajadora en Ucrania.

No es una diplomática; su conexión con los servicios de seguridad es evidente. La embajada de Londres en Kiev es un centro de inteligencia. La embajada de Estados Unidos en Kiev puede albergar una brigada de infantería ligera, tiene una morgue y hangares subterráneos. La planta del edificio principal del SBU en Kiev está detrás de la CIA y el FBI. Los ucranianos tienen prohibida la entrada. El FBI realiza oficialmente operaciones de investigación en Ucrania sin informar a Kiev.

Los estadounidenses también están involucrados en la organización de una guerra terrorista. El asesinato de Dugina es un proyecto conjunto de las agencias de inteligencia británicas y estadounidenses. Zelensky es un "espaciador" que mezcla la dirección directa anglosajona de las estructuras y unidades ucroterroristas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## silenus (3 Sep 2022)

Rusia corta el suministro eléctrico de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia a la red ucraniana


Las autoridades prorrusas de la ciudad de Energodar, que aloja la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, han...




www.europapress.es


----------



## cebollin-o (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Coño, que yo hasta puedo entender que haya una persona que piense que Rusia tiene razón (Para mi está muy claro que quien piense así es por dos cuestiones 1) Es ruso y eso le tira, algo comprensible, o 2) realmente lo que le "tira" es su propia incapacidad para generarse una vida mejor, por lo que su opinión deriva hacia todo lo que en su mente piensa que no puede tener, por eso ese "odio" hacia "occidente", porque representa perfectamente lo que él no puede tener, viajes, dinero, comodidades...
> Se queda en esa crítica, pero lo único que hace es repetir como un monigote lo que dicen en RT o desde medios vinculados al Kremlin (o desde influencers al servicio del mismo, esto es algo que estamos viendo mucho últimamente, por cierto)
> Por supuesto, dentro de ese odio, influyen las ganas de que nos quedemos sin "gas" en Europa y que "todo se vaya a la mierda", porque, en su mente, esa es una "victoria simbólica" que puede anular esa sensación. de vacío, de que no han conseguido la vida que les hubiese gustado
> En realidad no es apoyo a Rusia, ni siquiera les importa la cultura o las personas de allí, solo es eso, lo que les "importa"
> ...



Odio las etiquetas, pero digamos que según usted pertenezco al segundo grupo.

Declaro abiertamente mi incapacidad para generarme, a mi y a mis hijos, una vida mejor dentro de una sociedad en la que la meritocracia es un concepto falaz; dentro de una sociedad que literalmente me saquea para defender intereses ajenos.

Y por cierto, mi principal fuente de información no es la RT (medio en el que hay que coger todos los artículos "con pinzas"), sino el hastío y el desengaño de mi propia experiencia.


----------



## Erwin (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hasta las trancas..., de lo contrario no se explica esta locura.



El uso de las drogas en los ejércitos lleva siendo el pan nuestro de cada día desde hace demasiado tiempo. 
Fue un duro golpe para mis muy firmes convicciones ideológicas leer sobre esto en la guerra civil española.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

*El Pentágono da la alarma sobre la fuga de armas y dinero en Ucrania - Bloomberg*

Sean O'Donnell, inspector general en funciones del Pentágono, está investigando el fraude, el despilfarro y la fuga de armas del mercado negro de Ucrania. Y está muy preocupado, y también tiene la intención de organizar controles más profundos y amplios a este respecto. Esta vez la sospecha de contrabando de armas no vino de los periodistas, sino de los funcionarios del Pentágono, lo que indica un enorme flujo de armas y dinero a terceros que eluden la línea del frente ucraniano.



https://t.me/s/RVvoenkor/24911


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

¡Vete a Rusia! - Los diputados pusieron en aprietos a la Presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, durante su visita a Gagauzia, la rumana entró en histeria y abandonó precipitadamente la autonomía

"Delante de nosotros hay una bombilla y una burzhuyka. Deje todo a un lado, reponga fuerzas, vaya a Rusia, negocie el precio del gas, usted como presidente de este país", dijeron los diputados gagauzos a Sandu.

"Nuestros hijos no pueden sentarse en las escuelas a 15 grados en las aulas", dijo la diputada del PAG Elena Yurchenko.

Se recordó a Sandu su participación y sus declaraciones en la plataforma de Crimea. Este fue el final de la reunión y la presidenta se retiró, prometiendo que volvería a Gagauzia.

P.d. ¡Esta fue la primera y última visita de Sandu a Gagauzia! - escribe los canales locales de Tg.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Hungría no podrá satisfacer sus necesidades de gas natural sin el suministro de Rusia. Así lo anunció el pasado 3 de septiembre el canciller húngaro Peter Szijjarto, sus palabras son citadas por el portal Tanjug .



“Compramos gas a Rusia no porque queramos enviar alguna señal de apoyo político, lo compramos porque esa es la realidad de la región. Siempre que no tenga la capacidad de transportar gas en una mochila o en tren, debe usar un gasoducto. Si miras la infraestructura y la geografía de nuestra región, no puedes descartar a Rusia”, dijo.

Szijjarto también agregó que sin los suministros rusos, el país no podría satisfacer sus necesidades y señaló la necesidad de separar realidad e ideología.


“Si no considera las fuentes rusas, no podrá satisfacer sus necesidades. Se trata de matemáticas y física, no de ideología, si necesitas 8.500 millones de metros cúbicos. m de gas importado por año, como nosotros, físicamente no puedes proporcionarlos sin el gas ruso”, subrayó el jefe del departamento diplomático.

También agregó que si no se utilizan los suministros rusos, una gran cantidad de casas en Hungría se quedarán sin calefacción y decenas de miles de personas perderán sus trabajos debido al colapso de la industria en el país.

Anteriormente, el 31 de agosto, Szijjarto anunció que había firmado un acuerdo con Gazprom para aumentar el suministro de gas al país. Según el acuerdo, a partir del 1 de septiembre se suministrarán al país 5,8 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales. m de gas diarios.

El día anterior, Szijjártó había afirmado que la seguridad energética europea era imposible sin las fuentes energéticas rusas . Con esto, explicó la falta de voluntad de Hungría para negociar cualquier sanción que afecte el suministro de petróleo y gas. Según él, el coraje del gobierno húngaro para resistir la “corriente principal liberal” se demuestra incluso por el hecho de que también se lanzaron amenazas contra Hungría cuando el país se unió al gasoducto Turkish Stream.

En junio, Szijjártó dijo que Hungría tiene un enfoque pragmático sobre el suministro de energía. Señaló que el 85% del gas que se consume en el país es ruso.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Un niño abrió fuego con un lanzagranadas en una exposición en Chernihiv montada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los combatientes ucranianos "de madera" ignoraron todas las medidas de seguridad, lo que condujo al desastre: varios niños resultaron heridos, un bebé de dos años está en cuidados intensivos.

"Se supo que el RPG fue sostenido y apretado el gatillo (lo que provocó que el arma se disparara) por un niño de 10 años. Estaba aturdido, y ahora él, su madre y su hermano de 12 años están en la sala de urgencias siendo examinados por los médicos", informaron los medios de comunicación ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¡Vete a Rusia! - Los diputados pusieron en aprietos a la Presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, durante su visita a Gagauzia, la rumana entró en histeria y abandonó precipitadamente la autonomía
> 
> "Delante de nosotros hay una bombilla y una burzhuyka. Deje todo a un lado, reponga fuerzas, vaya a Rusia, negocie el precio del gas, usted como presidente de este país", dijeron los diputados gagauzos a Sandu.
> 
> ...




Ponemos un poco en antena el tema, para que se entienda mejor  :

....

Con el telón de fondo de la crisis de 2014 en Ucrania y, sobre todo, de la decisión del gobierno de Moldavia de asociarse a la UE, se produjo un nuevo aumento de las aspiraciones separatistas y de supuestos intentos rusos de influir en Gagauzia. Los políticos gagauzos se quejaron de supuestas violaciones de la autonomía de los gagauzos y de un aumento del nacionalismo rumano en Moldavia.8 Hubo quejas similares en la región de Taraclia, limítrofe con Gagauzia, habitada mayoritariamente por búlgaros y que también reclama más derechos de autonomía. Muchos gagauzos y otras minorías asocian la adhesión a la Unión Europea con la anexión de Moldavia a Rumanía9 y temen que se apliquen políticas contrarias a las minorías como las de principios de la década de 1990.


La opinión pública de Gagauzia volvió a debatir una secesión de Moldavia. Finalmente, el gobierno regional de Gagauzia decidió celebrar un referéndum para votar, entre otras cosas, la pertenencia a la unión aduanera con Rusia, Bielorrusia y Kazajistán, así como otros derechos de autonomía. El referéndum fue declarado inconstitucional e ilegal por un tribunal moldavo, pero el gobierno de Gagauzia insistió en celebrarlo de todos modos, calificando la sentencia de "políticamente motivada" ante la idea de la anexión de Moldavia a Rumanía, que sería apoyada abiertamente por el presidente moldavo Nicolae Timofti.

El referéndum ilegal se celebró finalmente el 2 de febrero de 2014. Con una participación superior al 70%, el 98,4% de la población votó a favor de estrechar las relaciones con Rusia y otros Estados de la CEI, mientras que el 97,2% se opuso a estrechar los lazos con la UE.14 Aunque el referéndum fue condenado por el gobierno moldavo, recibió el apoyo de los influyentes partidos de la oposición de los Comunistas de la República de Moldavia y los Socialistas,los gobiernos regionales de los Rajones de Taraclia y Basarabeasca de Moldavia16 y el municipio de Bălți, la segunda ciudad del país.......


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Cuando los fuegos del "serbal" arden...

Más de 70.000 checos se manifiestan en Praga exigiendo la dimisión del gobierno, gas ruso barato y neutralidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Odio las etiquetas, pero digamos que según usted pertenezco al segundo grupo.
> 
> Declaro abiertamente mi incapacidad para generarme ,a mi y a mis hijos, una vida mejor, dentro de una sociedad en la que la meritocracia es un concepto falaz; dentro de una sociedad que literalmente me saquea para defender intereses ajenos.
> 
> Y por cierto, mi principal fuente de información no es la RT (medio en el que hay que coger todos los artículos "con pinzas"), sino el hastío y el desengaño de mi propia experiencia.



Pues es muy triste que, si te sientes así, desees el mal, la pobreza, el colapso (o cómo lo quieras llamar) a otras personas, por el simple hecho de tener una visión diferente de la vida, en lugar de tomar cierto control sobre tu vida y tomar las decisiones que puedes tomar
Yo no critico que alguien pueda "apoyar a Rusia", lo que critico es que, detecto que lo que más les importa es que en Europa "no tengamos gas" o que suframos un colapso, antes de que ellos tomen sus decisiones de acuerdo a esas creencias u opiniones

Me parece que lo que vemos en Ucrania es mucho más grave que un "juegecito de buenos y malos", y no, no voy con el consabido "es que mueren personas", eso es obvio, pero me parece mucho más obvio entender que no, que las sociedades o los paises no formamos un "conglomerado"de opiniones, un rusofono, por el hecho de ten er el ruso como lengua "madre", no tiene por qué apoyar a Putin, por ejemplo

Por lo demás, cualquier movimiento en Europa que no sea un camino hacia la libertad individual es peligroso, y los regimenes como China o Rusia, lo siento, no son ejemplos, en modo alguno, de lo que deberíamos buscar aquí, fuera del "y tú más", que tanto se ve en el foro

Siempre, SIEMPRE hay posibilidades de mejorar una vida, pero, quizás, después de todo, resulta ser necesaria una cierta dósis de valentia para tomar el control


----------



## cebollin-o (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues es muy triste que, si te sientes así, desees el mal, la pobreza, el colapso (o cómo lo quieras llamar) a otras personas, por el simple hecho de tener una visión diferente de la vida, en lugar de tomar cierto control sobre tu vida y tomar las decisiones que puedes tomar
> Yo no critico que alguien pueda "apoyar a Rusia", lo que critico es que, detecto que lo que más les importa es que en Europa "no tengamos gas" o que suframos un colapso, antes de que ellos tomen sus decisiones de acuerdo a esas creencias u opiniones
> 
> Me parece que lo que vemos en Ucrania es mucho más grave que un "juegecito de buenos y malos", y no, no voy con el consabido "es que mueren personas", eso es obvio, pero me parece mucho más obvio entender que no, que las sociedades o los paises no formamos un "conglomerado"de opiniones, un rusofono, por el hecho de ten er el ruso como lengua "madre", no tiene por qué apoyar a Putin, por ejemplo
> ...



No deseo ni la pobreza ni el colapso a otras personas.
Solo quiero que saquen ya la mano de MI bolsillo!


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Sep 2022)

Parece que la ciudadania europea empieza a cansarse y se caldean los animos.

Si al menos esto sirviera para que explotara toda la UE en pleno y ver a las ratas que la gobiernan salir en estampida , por soñar que no quede.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> No deseo ni la pobreza ni el colapso a otras personas.
> Solo quiero que saquen ya la mano de MI bolsillo!



Entonces no pidas más estado, fácil


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

La noticia es real:



PRESIDENTE DE LA COMISIÓN DE LA UE*¿Un lobo mató a su pony Dolly? Úrsula von der Leyen está de luto*
03/09/2022, 16:08

Ursula von der Leyen lamenta la pérdida de uno de sus ponis tras la supuesta matanza de un lobo 


Aparentemente, su esposo encontró el cuerpo cerca de la casa. Von der Leyen: "Toda la familia está terriblemente afectada"










Ursula von der Leyen trauert: Tötete ein Wolf ihr Pony Dolly?


Ihr Ehemann fand den Kadaver offenbar in der Nähe des Wohnhauses. Von der Leyen: "Die ganze Familie ist fürchterlich mitgenommen."




www.abendblatt.de


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La noticia es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vaya… Pobre...

El pony, y el lobo porque ahora mandaran unidades anti-terroristas para cargárselo.

Yo no tengo esas preocupaciones, no tengo ponys.

Estaría un pelín ridículo subido en un bicho de esos, aunque Nico opine que mido 1,60 la realidad es que son al menos 30 cms más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Burbuja avisa, el que pueda que compre si lo va a necesitar.



*¿Hay estanterías vacías en el supermercado? La escasez de AdBlue podría conducir a una nueva crisis*
Creado:3/9/2022 



La crisis del gas está teniendo un gran impacto: debido a los altos precios del gas, los productores de AdBlue ahora también están bajo presión. Esto podría conducir a otra ola de inflación.

Kassel – Actualmente, los consumidores se quejan de los altos precios. Ya sea para la electricidad, el gas o en el supermercado, los costos se disparan en todas partes. Y aún no se ha llegado al final del camino: ahora, ante la crisis del gas, el AdBlue para motores diésel amenaza con escasear. Los camiones dependen de la sustancia y es posible que ya no puedan conducir. Cadenas de suministro enteras podrían quedar paralizadas. Eso tendría un gran impacto en los consumidores , como escribe hna.de........

..... La solución es un subproducto de la producción de fertilizantes. Pero esta industria también está sufriendo mucho por la escasez de gas y la crisis energética. La producción requiere mucho gas. Por ejemplo, uno de los mayores productores de fertilizantes de Alemania, la fábrica de nitrógeno SKW Piesteritz en Wittenberg, se ve amenazada con una parada de la producción y un trabajo de corta duración en octubre debido a la crisis del gas, según informó dpa. ........

........... AdBlue ya se estaba agotando a fines de 2021: la crisis del gas ahora podría impulsar aún más este desarrollo. _Según el periódico Handelsblatt_ , poco después de que el conflicto de Ucrania se convirtiera en una guerra , el precio del AdBlue se había duplicado y ahora se ha cuadriplicado. Y mientras tanto, la mayoría de los transitarios han agotado la mayor parte de las existencias de AdBlue, según explicó la empresa de transporte Georg Mayer a _BR24 ._ ......


----------



## pemebe (3 Sep 2022)

_*Habiendo una guerra en curso, ni siquiera la industria armamentística europea ha salido reforzada*_.

Conclusión:
*Incluso antes de ver el resultado del conflicto en los campos de batalla entre Rusia y Ucrania, está claro que el primer perdedor ya es Europa, que ni siquiera luchó en esta guerra, sino que sólo la perdió.

La guerra en Ucrania y la industria de defensa: los riesgos para Europa*
29 de agosto de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani 

La guerra de Ucrania parece representar un buen negocio para la industria de defensa estadounidense, pero no se puede decir lo mismo de la europea. Ciertamente, Washington tiene un papel político, financiero y militar (cuantitativo y cualitativo) dominante en el apoyo al esfuerzo bélico ucraniano contra Rusia, y además de suministrar mayores cantidades de armas, vehículos y municiones que sus socios europeos, Estados Unidos también entrega en gran medida armamento cuyo impacto, ampliamente publicitado a través de la propaganda de guerra de Kiev, parece reportar excelentes beneficios comerciales. Como siempre ha ocurrido en todos los conflictos.

Se multiplican los pedidos de municiones rompedoras, UAS, misiles antitanque Javelin, sistemas de misiles de defensa aérea NASAMS y lanzacohetes de campaña M142 HIMARS, no sólo para clientes extranjeros, sino también para reponer los arsenales de las fuerzas estadounidenses de las que se toman los suministros destinados a Ucrania.

El Pentágono anunció el 27 de agosto su intención de aumentar la producción de sistemas de misiles HIMARS y su munición de alta precisión. Hemos recibido casi 400 millones de dólares para reponer las existencias de HIMARS y GMLRS del Pentágono", dijo el jefe de adquisiciones de Estados Unidos, William LaPlante. "Además, prevemos asignar aproximadamente 200 millones de dólares para ampliar y acelerar la producción, y esperamos finalizar los contratos este otoño y a principios del próximo año".

En el ámbito de la aviación, la USAF pretende formar a decenas de pilotos ucranianos en el manejo de aviones de combate, desde los A-10 Warthog de ataque hasta los F-16 y F-15.

La Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos aprobó el 14 de julio la asignación de 100 millones de dólares para formar a pilotos ucranianos en el pilotaje de aviones de combate "made in USA", a los que evidentemente ya se hace referencia como los modelos sobre los que construir la futura columna vertebral de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana, que hasta ahora se ha basado en los aviones rusos/soviéticos Sukhoi Su-27, Mig 29 y Sukhoi Su-25 de ataque a tierra.

Se espera que el entrenamiento comience después del verano, pero ya está claro que la medida del Congreso garantiza que los aviones estadounidenses serán los protagonistas de la conversión de la Fuerza Aérea de Kiev de los aviones rusos/soviéticos a los occidentales, y además cientos de F-16, F-15 y A-10 adicionales pasarán a formar parte del excedente de la USAF a medida que los F-35 entren en servicio.

Los fondos para formación se inflaron aún más tras la asignación máxima autorizada por Washington el 24 de agosto de 2.980 millones de dólares, que cubre numerosas actividades de formación no especificadas en el memorando del Pentágono.

En el sector aeronáutico, por tanto, no parece haber lugar para los aviones europeos Typhoon y Rafale, ni siquiera de segunda mano, aunque en las últimas semanas habían circulado algunos rumores sobre la posibilidad de que Ucrania recibiera algunos Gripens JAS 39 suecos de segunda mano en los círculos militares del norte de Europa.

Estados Unidos también parece haber ganado la carrera para sustituir con sus propios excedentes militares los vehículos y aviones de tipo ruso/soviético que los aliados de la OTAN en Europa del Este suministran a Ucrania.

Los límites de Europa

Esta victoria se ve facilitada por el hecho de que en EE.UU. se almacena una gran cantidad de material de guerra que ya no se utiliza o es excedente y, por lo tanto, está disponible rápidamente, mientras que en Europa las reservas son limitadas y el equipo retirado del servicio suele destruirse o guardarse en almacenes donde las condiciones de almacenamiento son precarias, especialmente cuando se trata de armas pesadas, vehículos y aviones.

Además, como señalaba un artículo de Politico en Estados Unidos, recogido en Italia por Insideover, el flujo de ayuda militar europea a Ucrania ha ido disminuyendo en los últimos meses. En julio no llegó ninguna ayuda militar a Ucrania por parte de los países europeos, informó Politico, señalando que el mes pasado los seis mayores países europeos no ofrecieron a Ucrania ningún nuevo compromiso militar bilateral por primera vez desde el inicio de las operaciones militares rusas el 24 de febrero.

Los datos, que abarcan al Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, España, Italia y Polonia, han sido recopilados por el centro de estudios alemán Kiel Institute for the World Economy, cuyo informe recoge cómo la ayuda militar europea ha empezado a disminuir desde abril.

En agosto, Londres y Berlín proporcionaron o autorizaron la entrega de nuevos equipos, pero en el contexto general se ven asignaciones masivas de Estados Unidos para equipar a los ucranianos que forran la industria de defensa de las estrellas.

Los funcionarios del gobierno de Kiev se han acostumbrado a "ordenar" la ayuda y a reprender a los gobiernos europeos que no aportan armas (sólo Austria y Hungría) o que no aportan lo suficiente, como Alemania y España, obviamente según los pretenciosos dirigentes ucranianos.

Tras los insultos de fuentes ucranianas recibidos en los últimos meses por parte de dirigentes alemanes, el 25 de agosto, el embajador de Kiev en España, Serhii Pohoreltsev, reiteró las críticas a Madrid ya expresadas por el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano porque las armas suministradas son insuficientes, no llegan con la rapidez requerida y no hay entregas desde mayo.

Al fin y al cabo, Europa ya ha agotado el limitado excedente de sus fuerzas armadas que podría entregar a Kiev sin desarmar sus propias unidades y acabar con sus reservas. Aparte de los aliados de la OTAN en Europa del Este, que al ceder sus antiguos activos ex soviéticos a Kiev están viendo renovadas sus flotas con activos principalmente estadounidenses.

El rearme de los socios de la OTAN en el Este

La República Checa recibirá gratuitamente 8 helicópteros excedentes del Cuerpo de Marines: 6 AH-1Z Vipers y 2 UH-1Y Venoms que se sumarán a las 12 aeronaves de estos dos tipos (4 AH-1Z de ataque y 8 UH-1Y polivalentes) encargadas en 2019 por Praga con repuestos, apoyo logístico y armamento (cañones M197 de 20 mm y 14 misiles AGM 114 Hellfire) por valor de 205 millones de dólares.

Para las nuevas entregas, la República Checa tendrá que pagar los costes de reubicación y modernización de los helicópteros, que además están anticuados y flanqueados por helicópteros de origen ruso, como los 19 Mil Mi8/17 y probablemente todavía media docena de los 17 Mi-24 en servicio parcialmente cedidos a Ucrania

Una cesión que Washington compensa con la cesión (casi) gratuita de los 8 Cobras y Hueys. La ministra de Defensa checa, Jana Cernochova, declaró que el suministro representa "el reconocimiento de la ayuda ofrecida" a Ucrania. No sólo nos ganamos el respeto de nuestros aliados gracias a nuestros esfuerzos por ayudar a Ucrania, sino que también recibimos su apoyo para modernizar nuestro ejército".

Con esta última entrega, las Fuerzas Aéreas checas dispondrán de 10 helicópteros de ataque AH-1Z Viper y 10 helicópteros polivalentes UH-1Y Venom para el próximo año.

El mercado de reposición de helicópteros de tipo ruso/soviético que los socios de la OTAN en Europa del Este han transferido o pueden transferir a Ucrania para hacer frente al conflicto con Rusia ha sido tratado por varias publicaciones especializadas, entre ellas un artículo de War Zone e Infodefensa.

Se calcula que el número de helicópteros rusos/soviéticos en servicio en los países de los Balcanes y de Europa Central es de unos 240/260, y Estados Unidos parece estar en la "pole position" para hacerse con gran parte de la sustitución de estas flotas congestionadas de helicópteros rusos cuyo mantenimiento se hace cada vez más difícil por las sanciones contra Moscú, las contramedidas rusas y, por tanto, también las autorizaciones de Russian Helicopters con las consiguientes dificultades para encontrar repuestos.

Según un informe de Defence 24, el mercado de los helicópteros que serán sustituidos por productos occidentales incluye:

Bosnia y Herzegovina - 12 Mi-8 y 1 Mi-17;
Bulgaria - 6 Mi-24 y 5 Mi-17
Croacia - 14 Mi-8 y 10 Mi-171Sh;
Chipre - 11 aviones de ataque Mi-35P
República Checa - 16 Mi-171S, 10 Mi-35P, 7 Mi-24, 5 Mi-17S y 4 Mi-8
Hungría - 8 Mi-24, 5 Mi-17 y una docena de Mi-8 en reserva
Letonia - 3 Mi-8;
Macedonia del Norte - 6 Mi-8, 2 Mi-17, 10 Mi-24 (de los cuales 8 en reserva):
Polonia - 22 Mi-24, 22 Mi-8, 17 Mi-17 y 8 Mi-14;
Serbia - 8 Mi-8, 6 Mi-17, 4 Mi-35M, 2 Mi-24;
Eslovaquia - 9 Mi-17 (4 más cedidos a Ucrania) y 15 Mi-24 (en reserva).

Se trata de un mercado en el que las máquinas de fabricación estadounidense, nuevas o de segunda mano, parecen poder imponerse, a tenor de los éxitos ya obtenidos en Eslovaquia (9 máquinas), Lituania (4 UH-60M para sustituir a 2 Mi-17) y Polonia (8 S-70 para las fuerzas especiales) pero, como hemos visto, también en la República Checa con los Cobra y Huey de los Marines.

En las mismas naciones europeas, un centenar de aviones de combate y más de un millar de vehículos blindados y acorazados de origen ruso/soviético también van a ser sustituidos o lo serán en breve.

La sustitución de estos vehículos en las fuerzas armadas de la República Checa, Polonia, Eslovaquia, las Repúblicas Bálticas y, en perspectiva, Bulgaria y Rumanía (Hungría no ha comprado hasta ahora ningún equipo estadounidense -salvo algunas armas ligeras y vehículos antiminas MRAP- y no suministra armamento a Ucrania) hace que Estados Unidos tenga ventaja en el suministro de sus propios excedentes militares para conseguir mercados y clientes de gran interés para la industria de defensa europea.

Alemania ha ofrecido a sus socios orientales de la OTAN vehículos de combate de infantería Marder y carros de combate Leopard 2 con cierto éxito (como los 15 A4 cedidos a Eslovaquia para compensar los 30 vehículos de oruga BMP 1 que Bratislava transfirió a Kiev), pero el limitado número de vehículos disponibles y el tiempo necesario para poner estos viejos blindados de nuevo en condiciones operativas no parecen favorecer la consolidación de esta tendencia.

Además, si excluimos los vehículos de origen ruso, la mayor parte del material de segunda mano cedido por los europeos a Kiev es de origen estadounidense (vehículos de oruga M-113, M-109 y MLRS M270, misiles TOW, Stinger, Harpoon, ametralladoras M2 ....) y, por tanto, no es adecuado para abrir el camino a futuros pedidos militares en Ucrania de productos "made in Europe".

Las excepciones parciales son los misiles antiaéreos británicos Starstreak, entregados en primavera, o el IRIS-T alemán, cuyas entregas deberían comenzar pronto, y los suministros navales británicos (vehículos submarinos de limpieza de minas no tripulados y, en perspectiva, un par de ex destructores de minas de la Royal Navy).

Por supuesto, se trata de suministros que Kiev no puede pagar en ningún caso, pero está claro que la lluvia de armas y equipos que Estados Unidos está suministrando a los ucranianos y a los aliados de la OTAN en Europa del Este tiene también el objetivo comercial de adquirir esos mercados arrebatándoselos a la competencia europea.

El emblemático rearme polaco

El caso polaco es emblemático en este sentido. Polonia, uno de los Estados miembros que más se ha beneficiado de las subvenciones económicas de la UE, ha puesto en marcha un plan de rearme para elevar el gasto militar al 3% del PIB, con pedidos casi todos ellos a Estados Unidos, si tenemos en cuenta los 32 aviones de combate F-35A, los 20 lanzacohetes de campaña HIMARS (pero están previstos 500, mientras que Estonia ha encargado otros) y los 366 tanques Abrams.

Un gran negocio también para la industria surcoreana, que suministrará mil carros de combate K2 Black Panther y 672 obuses autopropulsados K9 Thunder, así como 48 aviones de ataque FA-50 producidos por la surcoreana KAI en cooperación con la estadounidense Lockheed Martin, en un plazo breve y con amplias derivaciones tecnológicas para la industria polaca (que se encargará de la mayor parte de la producción).

Aviones que sustituirán a los viejos Sukhoi Su-22 de la era soviética, para cuya sustitución Leonardo parecía tener ventaja con los aviones M-346 FA, 16 de los cuales ya han sido adoptados por la Fuerza Aérea polaca en la versión de entrenamiento (Leonardo ha visto, sin embargo, confirmado el pedido de 32 helicópteros AW149 fabricados por la filial polaca PZL-Swidnik.

En el ámbito aeronáutico, EE.UU. también se está imponiendo en la sustitución de Migs y Sukhoi en otros estados miembros de la UE y la OTAN de Europa del Este: Eslovaquia ha encargado 14 F-16V Block 70/72 para sustituir a los Mig 29.

El 27 de agosto, Polonia y la República Checa firmaron un acuerdo con Eslovaquia para patrullar el espacio aéreo de esta última desde septiembre hasta la llegada de los F-16V en 2024. El ministro de Defensa de Bratislava, Jaroslav Nad, declaró que su país está dispuesto a poner a disposición de Kiev los 11 MiG-29 en proceso de radiación, aunque todavía no se haya llegado a un acuerdo. la entrega de los 14 F-16V en 2024.

Rumanía adquirió 46 F-16 usados a Portugal y Noruega (los 32 noruegos serán modernizados en EE.UU. por Lockheed Martin) para sustituir a los decrépitos Mig 21 LanceR, la República Checa abrió negociaciones para sustituir los JAS 39 Gripens por F-35A, y Bulgaria encargó 8 nuevos F-16V Block 70 para sustituir a una docena de Mig 29 y Sukhoi Su-25, también destinados posiblemente a Ucrania.

Una tendencia que ya se había instalado en vísperas del conflicto de Ucrania con la decisión de Alemania, Finlandia, Grecia y Suiza de adquirir F-35A.

Conclusiones

El creciente éxito en los mercados europeos de los productos de defensa estadounidenses representa un grave riesgo para el aparato industrial europeo, tanto por tratarse de Estados miembros de la UE como porque es en la consolidación de un aprovisionamiento continental sólido y generalizado donde se juega el futuro y la supervivencia de la industria de defensa del Viejo Continente.

Sobre todo si la pésima situación económica que se está configurando, a falta de una rápida conclusión negociada de la guerra de Ucrania en la que Europa sigue desempeñando el papel de extra, tiene consecuencias energéticas y, por lo tanto, industriales y financieras que corren el riesgo de comprometer los planes, aunque entusiastas y compartidos, de elevar al 2% la parte del PIB que se destina a Defensa.

Ni que decir tiene que la parálisis de la producción provocada por el alto coste de la energía afectará también al sector de la defensa, mientras que las repercusiones laborales y sociales del desastre energético y económico que se prevé en los próximos meses reducirán significativamente el PIB de muchas naciones europeas e impondrán a los opacos e inconclusos gobiernos europeos inversiones masivas en el sector social y del bienestar. Inversiones que también son necesarias para evitar, o al menos contener, los posibles disturbios populares a gran escala que no se pueden descartar y que no son difíciles de predecir.

Esto presagia condiciones que, en momentos históricos mucho menos dramáticos que el actual, ya han llevado a recortar los presupuestos de defensa en varias ocasiones en el pasado reciente. Incluso antes de ver el resultado del conflicto en los campos de batalla entre Rusia y Ucrania, está claro que el primer perdedor ya es Europa, que ni siquiera luchó en esta guerra, sino que sólo la perdió.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La noticia es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un lobo no LGTBI friendly.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Una munición de asalto Switchblade de fabricación estadounidense se estrella cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye (fotos)









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


The project's mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una munición de asalto Switchblade de fabricación estadounidense se estrella cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye (fotos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo han puesto ahí los rusos, ¿No lo véis?. Por eso está enterito. Ya me adelanto yo al pingüino CM y Alfonbass


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La noticia es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que esta vez la repugnante psicópata no tuvo que fingir.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

La NASA sigue haciendo el ridículo.
Nunca fueron a la Luna 









La misión Artemis I despegó desde Cabo Cañaveral con destino a la luna


La nave tampoco ha podido despegar este sábado desde Cabo Cañaveral (EEUU) debido a un problema con una fuga en un conducto de hidrógeno que transfiere combustible al cohete




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



hahaha esto para los comunistas debe ser como la Segunda Venida de Cristo para los Adventistas del Séptimo Día.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La NASA sigue haciendo el ridículo.
> Nunca fueron a la Luna
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por informarnos.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Sep 2022)

Hay que tener cara. Mientras los padres de Zelenski (en otro pais cómodamente y a salvo) se compran una villa de no se cuantos millones, tienen dos lexus, etc etc Y ella (también en otro país) se pega la buena vida, se hace portadas con su maridito en Vogue (el cual también tiene una mansión...en otro país, Italia) aún se permite dar lecciones sobre que ellos cuentan muertos mientras el resto de paises y sus ciudadanos miran cuanto les cuesta la guerra y se quejan poco menos que de vicio (cuando hay mucha gente que ni llega a fin de mes) No, ella no cuenta peniques seguro, con tantos millones en el banco.....millones que no piensa dar por Ucrania, pese a que son esos Ucranianos que envian obligados al frente los que pagan el elevadísimo salario de su marido.

*Olena Zelenska: "Mientras ustedes cuentan peniques, nosotros contamos muertos"*

El impacto económico de la guerra en Ucrania es duro para sus aliados, pero mientras los británicos "cuentan los peniques", los ucranianos "cuentan los muertos", dijo a la BBC *Olena Zelenska,* esposa del presidente *Volodimir Zelenski.*

Al serle preguntada qué mensaje tenía para los británicos ante el aumento de las facturas de la energía a raíz de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, Zelenska admitió que entiende cuán difícil es la situación. "Pero permitirme recordar que en el momento de la epidemia de covid-19, que todavía está con nosotros, cuando hubo aumentos de precios, Ucrania también se vio afectada. Los precios también están subiendo en Ucrania. Pero además nuestra gente es asesinada", dijo.

"Entonces, cuando comienzas a contar peniques en tu cuenta bancaria o en tu bolsillo, hacemos lo mismo y contamos nuestros muertos", subrayó la primera dama.

Zelenska hizo estos comentarios después de que el primer ministro británico, Boris *Johnson*, indicase en una reciente visita a Kiev de que los hogares de Europa* tendrían que soportar la crisis del costo de vida para contrarrestar la agresión de Rusia.*


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (3 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La NASA sigue haciendo el ridículo.
> Nunca fueron a la Luna
> 
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco esta equipada con cinco motores del mismo tipo que la antigua lanzadera espacial USAna, nada puede fallar.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Sep 2022)

¿Cuanto más han de demostrar los ciudadanos de los distintos paises que están hartos de esta guerra en que nos ha metido EEUU por sus intereses? ¿Que más tienen que hacer para que los políticos a los cuales pagan el sueldo comiencen a pensar en ellos y no en obedecer a EEUU pese al perjuicio a sus propios ciudadanos?

*Desciende en Alemania el apoyo de las sanciones contra Rusia en medio de la crisis del gas *
El pasado mes de marzo, poco después del inicio de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin, dos tercios de los alemanes se mostraban en las encuestas a favor de las sanciones internacionales contra Rusia, incluso aunque ello supusiera un *aumento de los precios* de la energía y el coste de la vida en general, o cuellos de botella y desventajas para las empresas y los negocios alemanes. Pero los precios sin control de la factura energética de hogares y empresas, así como la incertidumbre sobre el suministro de gas y electricidad durante el próximo invierno, han causado un notorio desgaste a ese apoyo.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

Decenas de miles protestan en Praga contra el gobierno checo, la UE y la OTAN



. Tens of thousands protest in Prague against Czech government, EU and NATO


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2022)

"Si ya tenéis huevos para salir, también los tenéis para trabajar. Y sino, no salgáis"

Los sueños de la vida se desvanecieron uno encima de otro. Quisiste ser astronauta, vaquero en el Oeste, espadachín, futbolista y mil cosas más. Aún desconocías que habías nacido en un país sin cohetes a propulsión y que del salvaje Oeste americano y la Francia del malvado Richelieu no quedaban más que representaciones encarnadas por actores. Y tú rezabas a Dios antes de dormirte para de mayor poder ir a la Luna, o matar a mil indios hasta encontrar a la chica que tenían secuestrada, o escupirle a la cara de ese infausto cardenal cuando, de rodillas, te pedía clemencia entre lágrimas. Tú eras el héroe victorioso. Pero Dios respondía a tus oraciones con otros sueños. Y así, de sueño en sueño, bajando de nivel al mismo tiempo que ibas haciéndote más grande, te diste cuenta de que Dios no te había elegido para nada de lo que tú habrías querido ser. Y entonces te cabreaste con Dios y dejaste de rezarle al comprobar que ya no era conseguir a la chica que te gustaba, no, sino que ni siquiera te ayudaba a aprobar los exámenes. Sólo quedaba dejar de estudiar o trabajar en algo. Y esto hiciste.

Un chico joven con un duro en el bolsillo se olvida pronto de Dios y de sus sueños. Sí, el trabajo era fastidioso, pero a cambio te daban tu dinero; el tuyo, el ganado por ti mismo.

El dinero era lo más parecido a lo que te enseñaron que era Dios. Comportándote más o menos bien habías visto con tus propios ojos como quienes lo hacían del todo mal conseguían las cosas que entonces codiciabas: las chicas que no te hacían ni caso se iban riendo con ellos. El indio se llevaba a la chica por su propia voluntad. ¿Qué cojones estaba pasando? ¿Donde estaba Dios? Pero con el dinero conseguías cosas; a más dinero, más cosas. Tampoco era tanto como para hacer todo lo que querías hacer, ni mucho menos, pero al menos ya era algo y, lo que es más, una respuesta clara a tus deseos, un premio a tu valor. Pidiéndole a Dios estaba claro que acabarías vistiendo santos y cantando gorigoris con las abuelas.

Fueron años buenos, años inolvidables, años llenos de risas y experiencias, de rabioso presente, de olvido del pasado y despreocupación por el futuro. La vida era bella, la vida era el sueño, la vida estaba feliz de tenerte dentro de ella.

Pero aquello acabó de la misma manera que había acabado Dios: poco a poco, sin darte cuenta, la vida estaba empezando a aburrirse de ti. Y mirando hacia los que venían detrás tuyo terminó por dejarte. La vida es una mujer.

Hay quienes regresan a Dios y hay quienes van hacia la nada. Y hay quien sigue vivo por una explicación.


- Hoy no vamos a ir a trabajar, papa -le dije por el teléfono a mi padre hace treintaitantos años. Mi hermano no se atrevía.
- Joder...
- Estamos malos...
- Me cago en la hostia...
- Perdón
- ...
- ¿Papa?
- Mira, os voy a decir una cosa...Si ya tenéis huevos para salir, también los tenéis para trabajar. Y sino, no salgáis- Y colgó el teléfono con fuerza sin esperar ninguna respuesta.


En esas ando, papa. Sabes que nunca más volvimos a fallarte. Sabes que nunca más he vuelto a fallar.


Después de todo tú fuiste el único buen Dios que hizo todo lo que pudo para que al menos tuviera la oportunidad de soñar mis sueños.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

*La UE está "bien preparada" para resistir el corte total de gas en Rusia: "No tenemos miedo a las decisiones de Putin"*
El comisario europeo de Economía, *Paolo Gentiloni*, ha asegurado este sábado que la *Unión Europea* está "bien preparada" en caso de una paralización total de las entregas de gas ruso, gracias a las medidas de almacenamiento y ahorro energético.

"Estamos bien preparados para resistir el uso extremo del arma de gas por parte de *Rusia*", ha dicho a los periodistas en el foro económico organizado por The European House - Ambrosetti en Cernobbio, en el lago de Como. "No tenemos miedo a las decisiones de *Putin*, pedimos a los rusos que respeten los contratos, pero si no lo hacen, estamos preparados para reaccionar", ha subrayado.

El gigante ruso *Gazprom* ha anunciado este viernes que el gasoducto *Nord Stream*, que une *Rusia *con el norte de *Alemania *y que iba a reanudar su servicio este sábado tras una interrupción de tres días por operaciones de mantenimiento, quedaría finalmente parado "completamente" hasta la reparación de un turbina, sin especificar un plazo. Informa Afp


----------



## terro6666 (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La bolsa-lengua de Andreevka ha sido cerrada mediante bombardeos masivos de Su34. Son hasta 10toneladas de bombas por avion, pobres chicos.
> Espero que alguien en Kiev se emppiece a dar cuenta y pare esto.



Es impresionante ver a esos pájaros escupir fuego, pero.... Ejem ejem donde están las imágenes aparte de tu cabeza.?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Cuanto más han de demostrar los ciudadanos de los distintos paises que están hartos de esta guerra en que nos ha metido EEUU por sus intereses? ¿Que más tienen que hacer para que los políticos a los cuales pagan el sueldo comiencen a pensar en ellos y no en obedecer a EEUU pese al perjuicio a sus propios ciudadanos?
> 
> *Desciende en Alemania el apoyo de las sanciones contra Rusia en medio de la crisis del gas*
> El pasado mes de marzo, poco después del inicio de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin, dos tercios de los alemanes se mostraban en las encuestas a favor de las sanciones internacionales contra Rusia, incluso aunque ello supusiera un *aumento de los precios* de la energía y el coste de la vida en general, o cuellos de botella y desventajas para las empresas y los negocios alemanes. Pero los precios sin control de la factura energética de hogares y empresas, así como la incertidumbre sobre el suministro de gas y electricidad durante el próximo invierno, han causado un notorio desgaste a ese apoyo.



Nada como una ducha fría para aclarar las ideas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Decenas de miles protestan en Praga contra el gobierno checo, la UE y la OTAN
> 
> 
> 
> . Tens of thousands protest in Prague against Czech government, EU and NATO



El 28 de Septiembre hay otra prevista.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Los rusos pierden a Occidente de socio comercial pero tienen a China que les compra todo más barato y se lo vende todo más caro. Gran aliado.

*El comercio ruso se pliega ante China: vende petróleo un 35% más barato y compra coches un 50% más caros
*
La invasión de Ucrania y las consiguientes sanciones occidentales provocan la dependencia de Moscú respecto al país asiático.

Rusia y China. Antiguos rivales durante la Guerra Fría. Hoy, aliados estratégicos. Ambos reman juntos en una misma dirección autocrática, aunque lo hacen de manera asimétrica. Moscú se ha lanzado a una mayor dependencia de Pekín tras la lluvia de sanciones occidentales. Y la segunda potencia mundial nunca ha ocultado su predisposición a sacar beneficio de la debilidad de su aislado vecino. En cuanto al poder económico, China es muy superior. El Kremlin es el socio menor en una relación desigual. Moscú depende mucho más de Pekín que a la inversa.

En 2021, China representó el 18% del comercio de Rusia, mientras que Rusia apenas participó en el 2% del comercio de China. Rusia sobre todo suministra a China materias primas y energía, mientras que Moscú necesita inversiones y productos de alta tecnología. El comercio bilateral aumentó un 29% entre enero y mayo de 2022, en comparación con el mismo período del año anterior. Y desde Moscú esperan que sus socios chinos inyecten el capital que se necesita en aquellos proyectos rusos donde los inversores occidentales se han retirado.

Los líderes chinos elogian a menudo la "resiliencia" de las relaciones bilaterales con Moscú y siguen apostando por la "coordinación estratégica sin límites" que el presidente Xi Jinping acordó con Vladimir Putin el 4 de febrero, en la apertura de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de Pekín. Aquel día, ambos firmaron una treintena de nuevos acuerdos comerciales. Sin embargo, aunque en los últimos meses Xi haya extendido su apoyo diplomático a su colega ruso, sí que existen límites en la relación bilateral en cuanto a las exportaciones chinas a Rusia, que han caído porque Pekín no quiere riesgos que puedan desencadenar sanciones secundarias a las empresas chinas.

"La relación chino-rusa es una especie de paradoja, y esa paradoja se ha fortalecido desde la invasión de Ucrania. Hoy en día, esa relación es simultáneamente más fuerte pero también más tensa. Por defecto, Rusia está más en deuda con China que antes de la invasión. Se ha lanzado a los brazos de Pekín, quien obviamente reconoce que, dadas las dificultades económicas de Rusia en este momento, puede obtener concesiones sobre las importaciones, particularmente de energía", opina Ali Wyne, analista sénior en la consultoría neoyorkina Eurasia Group.

Las refinerías del país asiático, sobre todo las estatales Sinopec y Zhenhua Oi, están aprovechando los grandes descuentos de Moscú por las sanciones occidentales, que ha llegado a desplazar a Arabia Saudí durante tres meses consecutivos como el principal proveedor de China. Además, Pekín está comprando petróleo ruso en renminbi, lo que está fortaleciendo la moneda china.

Las importaciones de petróleo ruso, incluidos los suministros bombeados a través del oleoducto del Océano Pacífico de Siberia Oriental y los envíos marítimos desde los puertos europeos y del Lejano Oriente de Rusia, totalizaron en julio 7,15 millones de toneladas, equivalentes a alrededor de 1,68 millones de barriles por día, un 7,6% más que hace un año, según mostraron los datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de China. El gigante comunista, junto con India, representan ahora mismo más del 40% de los volúmenes de exportación del crudo ruso.

"Para mantener contenta a China, los líderes rusos no tendrán más remedio que aceptar términos desfavorables en las negociaciones comerciales, apoyar las posiciones chinas en foros internacionales como las Naciones Unidas e incluso restringir las relaciones de Moscú con otros países, como India y Vietnam", escribía en un análisis Alexander Gabuev, investigador del think tank Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, que ha definido a Rusia como "nuevo vasallo de China" y advierte que Pekín pronto podría controlar más de la mitad del comercio de Moscú.

Mientras Rusia se ve obligada a realizar descuentos de un 35% en las ventas de petróleo, los fabricantes de automóviles chinos están llegando a aumentar los precios de sus vehículos en Rusia hasta en un 50%. Pekín no da la espalda a Moscú, pero también trata de sacar provecho de la delicada situación económica de su aislado socio.

"La guerra en Ucrania no solo ha humillado a las fuerzas armadas rusas, sino que también ha obligado a Moscú a dar preferencia a China en el comercio por debajo de los precios del mercado, disminuyendo su propio compromiso con otros socios", escribe Thomas Low, consultor de BluePath Labs, en la revista Defense One. "Hasta ahora, China solo ha sacado provecho de su estatus de alto nivel en la asociación y se ha abstenido de humillar públicamente a Rusia abusando de las concesiones, razón por la cual la asociación ha seguido siendo fructífera", sentencia Low.

El diario hongkonés South China Morning Post contaba hace unos días que el Kremlin está buscando ampliar los lazos comerciales con China más allá del sector energético, con un enfoque particular en los productos agrícolas. Sin embargo, según una fuente diplomática consultada por el medio, los estrictos controles por la política de Covid cero de China y la preocupación por las sanciones secundarias de Occidente -Pekín, en plena desaceleración del crecimiento, no se puede permitir romper sus fuertes lazos comerciales con Europa ni con Estados Unidos- siguen siendo grandes obstáculos para que China se lance como salvavidas de su vecino ruso .









El comercio ruso se pliega ante China: vende petróleo un 35% más barato y compra coches un 50% más caros


Rusia y China. Antiguos rivales durante la Guerra Fría. Hoy, aliados estratégicos. Ambos reman juntos en una misma dirección autocrática, aunque lo hacen de manera asimétrica....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Espero que alguien en Kiev se emppiece a dar cuenta y pare esto.



Cuando leo cosas así, hasta me alegro que Rusia ha entrado en Ucrania. Ellos mismos se lo han buscado.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## *OBERON* (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Red Star (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Decenas de miles protestan en Praga contra el gobierno checo, la UE y la OTAN
> 
> 
> 
> . Tens of thousands protest in Prague against Czech government, EU and NATO



Decenas de miles....cuatro gatos.....
Lo digo porque ese lugar SIEMPRE está lleno de gente, además, meter que son protestas "anti otan", es tramposillo, cuanto menos...


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Empiezo diciendo que nadie en este hilo tiene la verdad absoluta. Somos todos foreros viendo un hecho histórico (una guerra) y comentándola con los mínimos datos que suelen quedar al alcance del público.
> 
> Ahora bien, me parece Cozumel que tu tienes más "ganas" o "ideología" o "sesgo", que información. Y en este hilo hay muchos veteranos de otros hilos en los que el tiempo nos ha terminado dando la razón aún cuando "misteriosamente", el criterio que sustentábamos no era el que figuraba "en la prensa" (pongo por caso el hilo de Siria).
> 
> ...



Buenísimo. Pero cuento la mitad de lo que dices a mi entorno en Alemania y me retiran el saludo.


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Sep 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> "Si ya tenéis huevos para salir, también los tenéis para trabajar. Y sino, no salgáis"
> 
> Los sueños de la vida se desvanecieron uno encima de otro. Quisiste ser astronauta, vaquero en el Oeste, espadachín, futbolista y mil cosas más. Aún desconocías que habías nacido en un país sin cohetes a propulsión y que del salvaje Oeste americano y la Francia del malvado Richelieu no quedaban más que representaciones encarnadas por actores. Y tú rezabas a Dios antes de dormirte para de mayor poder ir a la Luna, o matar a mil indios hasta encontrar a la chica que tenían secuestrada, o escupirle a la cara de ese infausto cardenal cuando, de rodillas, te pedía clemencia entre lágrimas. Tú eras el héroe victorioso. Pero Dios respondía a tus oraciones con otros sueños. Y así, de sueño en sueño, bajando de nivel al mismo tiempo que ibas haciéndote mayor, te diste cuenta de que Dios no te había elegido para nada de lo que tú habrías querido ser. Y entonces te cabreaste con Dios y dejaste de rezarle al comprobar que ya no era conseguir a la chica que te gustaba, no, sino que ni siquiera te ayudaba a aprobar los exámenes. Sólo quedaba dejar de estudiar o trabajar en algo. Y esto hiciste.
> 
> ...



hasta me he identificado
te doy un thanks, pero podría darte muchos más
me has llegado al alma


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ya llevan 8 años haciendo exactamente eso, por eso la nueva generación es ultranacionalista. Miedo da ver la siguiente, además animada por los países de la UE.



El telediario alemán mostraba, al pricipio de la invasión , a madres en guarderías preparando cócteles Molotov, entre críos correteando


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

A ver si nos enteramos de una puta vez que China solo compra el 15% del gas que la EU compraba a Rusia. La federación rusa NO PUEDE VIVIR sin la UE.

Es fácil entender.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Mientras repelía una ofensiva sobre Kherson, el ejército ruso atacó un cruce de pontones de las AFU sobre el río Ingulets y destruyó un vehículo blindado británico Husky
En el vídeo, un militar ucraniano aparentemente confunde el nombre del río, refiriéndose a él como Ingul.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Clavisto (3 Sep 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> hasta me he identificado
> te doy un thanks, pero podría darte muchos más
> me has llegado al alma



Acabo de retocar la frase final. Queda mucho mejor.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On September 3, 2022 (Map Update)


The AFU struck a water elevator in the Novaya Kakhovka area; Russian artillery struck the AFU positions in the Partizanskoye...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 3 de septiembre de 2022 







 Las AFU atacaron un elevador de agua en la zona de Novaya Kakhovka;
 La artillería rusa atacó las posiciones de las AFU en la zona de Partizanskoye;
 Se informó de enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en Kiselevka y Partizanskoe;
 Las fuerzas rusas avanzaron hacia Ternovka, pero fueron empujadas hacia Blagodatovka, donde continúan los enfrentamientos;
 Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron los cruces de pontones ucranianos a través del río Ingulets cerca de Andreevka. La agrupación ucraniana en la orilla izquierda del río quedó sin suministros;
 Olgino y Visokopolie siguen bajo control ruso;
 En la tarde del 2 de septiembre, las fuerzas rusas impidieron otro intento de las AFU de capturar la central nuclear de Zaporozhye en barcos de desembarco.


----------



## cebollin-o (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces no pidas más estado, fácil



Lo que pido al estado cuando pago mis impuestos son: educación, sanidad, seguros sociales e infraestructuras...

Lo que nunca le he pedido, es que con mi dinero pague aventuras bélicas a miles de kilometros en defensa de intereses ajenos.

Así de fácil.


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

Sin mirarlo es obvio que el Sr. Chino se refería a la invasión del Irak del Bush hijo, pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

* Situación en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya a las 19.00 horas del 3 de septiembre de 2022*

Simultáneamente con el contraataque en la dirección Nikolaev-Krivorozhsk en otras partes del frente, las AFU están reconociendo las posiciones de las fuerzas aliadas con combate.

▪ El enemigo ha estado bombardeando activamente posiciones y despliegues de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el distrito de Pohovka de la región de Zaporizhzhya desde el 31 de agosto:
➖ El 31 de agosto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo un exitoso ataque con MLRS HIMARS contra un falso cuartel general y uno de los depósitos de municiones en Tokmak.
➖ En las líneas del frente cerca de las aldeas de Nesterianka y Rabotino, la artillería ucraniana, a pesar del uso activo del reconocimiento aéreo y del fuego de contrabatería, no ha logrado un éxito significativo en el ataque a los puntos de infantería fortificados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ni en la destrucción de las posiciones de artillería de maniobra.

▪ Todos los días desde el 31 de agosto, las AFU han intentado asaltar las posiciones del batallón de infantería 503 de la Federación Rusa en la aldea de Nesterianka:
➖31 ocho tanques estaban involucrados;
➖1 de septiembre - cuatro tanques; el resto fueron dañados y quedaron fuera de combate el 31 de agosto;
➖2 y 3 de septiembre, el enemigo utilizó tanques para bombardear la aldea desde un rango de fuego directo extremo desde el área de la planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales al este de Novoandreyevka.

▪ El 2 de septiembre, las AFU perdieron un M113 APC durante uno de sus ataques a Nesteriyanka. El vehículo resultó dañado y la tripulación y la tropa fueron destruidas en un combate con armas pequeñas. El vehículo de la OTAN capturado fue remolcado a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa para su examen.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Elimina (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Decenas de miles....cuatro gatos.....
> Lo digo porque ese lugar SIEMPRE está lleno de gente, además, meter que son protestas "anti otan", es tramposillo, cuanto menos...



Me había propuesto no responderte a nada, pero esto, madre mía... ¿estás diciendo que había 70000 turistas? Lo tuyo ya es enfermizo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Sep 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat








La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat


La ex ministra socialista María Antonia Trujillo, quien fuera titular de Vivienda durante la primera legislatura gobernada por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, considera que los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

Agosto 2022 registro los mínimos de producción del siglo XXI









El colapso del sistema nuclear francés compromete el futuro de esta tecnología en Europa


La producción de energía nuclear en el país vecino registró en agosto su mínimo en lo que va de siglo




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hungría no podrá satisfacer sus necesidades de gas natural sin el suministro de Rusia. Así lo anunció el pasado 3 de septiembre el canciller húngaro Peter Szijjarto, sus palabras son citadas por el portal Tanjug .
> 
> “Compramos gas a Rusia no porque queramos enviar alguna señal de apoyo político, lo compramos porque esa es la realidad de la región. Siempre que no tenga la capacidad de transportar gas en una mochila o en tren, debe usar un gasoducto. Si miras la infraestructura y la geografía de nuestra región, no puedes descartar a Rusia”, dijo.
> 
> ...



Esta es una prueba, más, de que uno de los objetivos es arruinar toda Europa. Siendo Turquía un país OTAN, les aprietan las tuercas a los húngaros por comprarles el gas. Da mucho asco esta asquerosa mafia anglosajona.


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Dárselas al enemigo y recuperar el gas argelino y las relaciones con el Sáhara y Argelia.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...



Socialistas, el PSOE, traicionando a España. Lo nunca visto. Cualquier día me encuentro con que están soltando a los etarras del tiro en la nuca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Sep 2022)

Como se supo el sábado, las autoridades de Chernigov decidieron organizar una exhibición de armas para la población de la ciudad. Un niño se acercó a uno de los puestos de exhibición y de repente apretó el gatillo de un lanzagranadas RPG-18 amartillado.

Una gran explosión hirió a cuatro niños y varios adultos. Un niño de dos años resultó gravemente herido. El resto de las víctimas sufrieron heridas de metralla y contusiones.


----------



## juanmanuel (3 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Pues en la última y más importante: la Guerra Fría, que la URSS perdió sin pegar un tiro. ¿Recuerda toda aquella pamema de la Guerra de las Galaxias de Reagan? Los soviéticos se la tragaron enterita, hasta que fue demasiado tarde.
> 
> Y no sólo eso, sino que compraron todo el pack ideológico. Recuerdo declaraciones de Julio Anguita diciendo que en las sesiones del Politburó a las que asistió como invitado a finales de los 80 se hablaba más de libre mercado que en el consejo de administración de cualquier gran empresa occidental.
> 
> Luego, ellos solitos desmantelaron su país sin luchar. Uno de los casos históricos más sangrantes de la teoría de Sun Tzu.



Relativamente falso.
La Union Sovietica hizo a lo bruto en los noventa lo que podria haber hecho paulativamente en los 60.
Para cualquiera con un minimo de formacion marxista la contradiccion de una economia atada por el estado frente al devenir historico, que es el progresivo desamarre de las capacidades productivas, deveria haberlos conducido hacia una liberalizacion economica.
Ya Lenin en los albores de la revolucion lo intento en lo que el mismo llamo de periodo especial. La "Nueva Politica Economica", adoptada por los bolcheviques en marzo de 1921, una vez ganada la guerra civil.
En un discurso de Octubre de 1921 dice: " Cometimos un error al pasar directamente a la produccion y distribucion comunista...La "Nueva Politica Economica" significa substituir la requisicion de alimentos por una tasa; significa volver al capitalismo en una extension considerable, una extension que no conocemos exactamente. Las concesiones al capital extranjero y los alquileres de empresas al capital privado representan claramente la restauracion del capitalismo y esto es parte de la Nueva Poltica Economica....Es por esto que el capitalismo debe crecer sobre este suelo de libre comercio."
La Union Sovietica no se rindio frente a USA. Retomo el camino correcto librandose de la atadura del Capitalismo de Estado.
Que es el camino que tiene que emprender Cuba con urgencia si no quiere sucumbir ( tambien Corea del Norte). Por suerte ni Nicaragua ni Venezuela cayeron en la trampa.
Los mejores ejemplos de suceso son China y en menor medida Vietnam. Corea del Norte debe esperar posiblemente al fin de la dinastia Kim o a la toma del poder por la hermana o a cambios forzados por sus aliados naturales (Rusia y China)


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Relativamente falso.
> La Union Sovietica hizo a lo bruto en los noventa lo que podria haber hecho paulativamente en los 60.
> Para cualquiera con un minimo de formacion marxista la contradiccion de una economia atada por el estado frente al devenir historico, que es el progresivo desamarre de las capacidades productivas, deveria haberlos conducido hacia una liberalizacion economica.
> Ya Lenin en los albores de la revolucion lo intento en lo que el mismo llamo de periodo especial. La "Nueva Politica Economica", adoptada por los bolcheviques en marzo de 1921, una vez ganada la guerra civil.
> ...



La industrialización de la URSS fue posible (en parte) gracias al capital estadounidense y maquinaria europea.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

* El ejército ruso sigue asaltando las posiciones de las AFU en el Donbás y lanzando ataques *- lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas siguen centrándose en establecer un control total sobre el territorio de la DNR, manteniendo las zonas que han ocupado en las regiones de Kherson, Kharkiv, Zaporozhye y Mykolaiv.
El Ejército ruso continúa las operaciones ofensivas y de asalto en las direcciones de Artemivsk (Bakhmut) y Avdiivka. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizan activamente los medios de defensa aérea para cubrir a sus tropas.
▪ El Ejército ruso también atacó en las zonas de Dolyna, Soledar, Novobakhmutovka, Kodoma, Zaitseve, Avdiivka y Marinka.
▪ La fuerza aérea rusa realizó ocho ataques con misiles y más de 10 ataques aéreos durante el día.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Me había propuesto no responderte a nada, pero esto, madre mía... ¿estás diciendo que había 70000 turistas? Lo tuyo ya es enfermizo.



Dios santo! lo de este hombre distorsionando la realidad debe ser la disociación cognitiva en la que vive alfonbass.
así con todo se tiene montadao su propio y particular universo a su deseo y capricho, eso sí, con la lógica del delirante paranoico, aunque sin la intensidad emocional.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 20.00 horas del 3 de septiembre*

Durante el día, las AFU lograron ocupar por completo la aldea de Blagodatovka, aprovechando el cruce realizado por las AFU el día anterior, y desbloquear las tropas cercadas en la orilla sur del río Inhults.

▪ El mando de las AFU ha concentrado todas las reservas y fuerzas disponibles para ampliar la cabeza de puente en el sector Andreevsky del frente: tanto cerca de Posad-Pokrovskyi, como cerca de Vysokopolye y cerca de Snigirevka, la actividad del enemigo se limita a escasos bombardeos y a la actividad de pequeños grupos.

▪ En la ruta de la aldea de Bereznevatoe - estación de Bereznevatoe - Ternovka - Blagodatovka - Andreevka, continúa el traslado de equipos y personal a la orilla sur. Se ven Leopardos alemanes y algo que parece un ItPsv 90 (Marksman) finlandés.

▪ Al menos un paso de pontones en la zona de Andreevka fue probablemente restaurado parcialmente: camiones con roca triturada y tierra estuvieron circulando allí hasta el mediodía, apilando un terraplén de tierra.

▪ La cantidad de equipos que se trasladan a la orilla sur ha disminuido: los testigos informan de que el flujo empieza a agotarse. Las personas son traídas en camiones civiles y autobuses lanzadera; tras cruzar el Ingults, se dispersan en grupos por las zonas boscosas de la orilla.

▪ El equipo y el personal se redistribuyen a Sukhoy Stavka: este es el último lugar conocido de concentración de las AFU, fueron expulsados de Bezymyannyi y Karlomarkivske ya ayer, Kostromka está en la zona gris.

▪ La artillería, el ejército y la aviación táctica siguen trabajando en los refuerzos que se desplazan por la estepa desnuda. Falta un seguimiento objetivo: a pesar de las pérdidas objetivamente enormes del lado ucraniano, la falta de comunicación hace que apenas se difundan fotos o vídeos a los medios de comunicación.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Eso ha informado la Secretaria de Prensa del Comando Sur.

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya no pueden llevar sus reservas a la región de Kherson*, informa Natalia Humeniuk, la secretaria de prensa del Comando Operacional "Pivden" ("Sur").

Como se confirme esto, entre empujar desde arriba, los HIMARS día y noche y los partisanos dentro de la ciudad, van a desear no haber puesto un pie en esa ciudad.


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Eso ha informado la Secretaria de Prensa del Comando Sur.
> 
> *Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya no pueden llevar sus reservas a la región de Kherson*, informa Natalia Humeniuk, la secretaria de prensa del Comando Operacional "Pivden" ("Sur").
> 
> Como se confirme esto, entre empujar desde arriba, los HIMARS día y noche y los partisanos dentro de la ciudad, van a desear no haber puesto un pie en esa ciudad.



Madre mía, no tenéis vergüenza ninguna...


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...



Sería una TRAIDORA si fuese alguien, pero esta tipeja nunca ha sido nadie, mucho menos ahora.
Lo que tenemos claro es que si pudiera, traicionaría a los españoles.
Lo ha dejado bien claro.


----------



## Harman (3 Sep 2022)

Al parecer, todo el conjunto de la compañía de Leopard 2A4 italianos ha sido trasladado al sector Andreevka del frente.

Ahora están en la estepa desnuda sin apoyo de defensa aérea en Sukhoi Stavka en la zona de ataque de la artillería y la aviación rusa. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Seguro que esta vez la repugnante psicópata no tuvo que fingir.



Se la tenía que haber comido a ella.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Coño, que yo hasta puedo entender que haya una persona que piense que Rusia tiene razón (Para mi está muy claro que quien piense así es por dos cuestiones 1) Es ruso y eso le tira, algo comprensible, o 2) realmente lo que le "tira" es su propia incapacidad para generarse una vida mejor, por lo que su opinión deriva hacia todo lo que en su mente piensa que no puede tener, por eso ese "odio" hacia "occidente", porque representa perfectamente lo que él no puede tener, viajes, dinero, comodidades...
> Se queda en esa crítica, pero lo único que hace es repetir como un monigote lo que dicen en RT o desde medios vinculados al Kremlin (o desde influencers al servicio del mismo, esto es algo que estamos viendo mucho últimamente, por cierto)
> Por supuesto, dentro de ese odio, influyen las ganas de que nos quedemos sin "gas" en Europa y que "todo se vaya a la mierda", porque, en su mente, esa es una "victoria simbólica" que puede anular esa sensación. de vacío, de que no han conseguido la vida que les hubiese gustado
> En realidad no es apoyo a Rusia, ni siquiera les importa la cultura o las personas de allí, solo es eso, lo que les "importa"
> ...



Muchos no es que pensemos que Putin tenga razón. La razón te la doy gratis, chaval, pa ti la perra gorda. De lo que se trata es de que esta mierda termine de una puta vez, ¿entiendes? Y la única vía factible de que termine esta matanza es que Rusia consiga sus metas y se negocie una paz como sea. Cuanto antes se negocie, menores serán las concesiones que pida Vladimir Vladimirovich.
Lo que hace y propone gente como tú es alargar el conflicto, por eso tocas los huevos, tio. Aunque reconozco, para mi desgracia, que amigos íntimos piensan como tú.


> Amigo: - Hay que arrasar a Putin, con todos los medios, aunque haya que tirar bombas nucleares
> Mort: - Pero tío, ¿Qué hostias estás diciendo? ¿Qué cojones vas a hacer tú cuando caigan?
> Amigo: - Ya estoy mirando de emigrar al Uruguay



Y no hay que ser Pro-Putin para condenar al payaso y a su camarilla, que anteponen su gloria y su fortuna a las vidas de su pueblo.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Madre mía, no tenéis vergüenza ninguna...



Quien, la secretaria de prensa del comando Sur?coño aclarate...


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hay que tener cara. Mientras los padres de Zelenski (en otro pais cómodamente y a salvo) se compran una villa de no se cuantos millones, tienen dos lexus, etc etc Y ella (también en otro país) se pega la buena vida, se hace portadas con su maridito en Vogue (el cual también tiene una mansión...en otro país, Italia) aún se permite dar lecciones sobre que ellos cuentan muertos mientras el resto de paises y sus ciudadanos miran cuanto les cuesta la guerra y se quejan poco menos que de vicio (cuando hay mucha gente que ni llega a fin de mes) No, ella no cuenta peniques seguro, con tantos millones en el banco.....millones que no piensa dar por Ucrania, pese a que son esos Ucranianos que envian obligados al frente los que pagan el elevadísimo salario de su marido.
> 
> *Olena Zelenska: "Mientras ustedes cuentan peniques, nosotros contamos muertos"*
> 
> ...



Aparte de lo que son estas carroñas humanas de Zelensky y compañía, por mor de la verdad hay que decir esto: y es que es bien fácil suponer que todo el entramado político y militar norteamericano y europeo, ha estado durante años prometiéndoles que les apoyarían en esta guerra contra Rusia con todo el dinero, armamento y presión social que hiciese falta hasta el final, hasta la victoria. Esto para mi es un hecho. Y siendo así, entonces no me resultan tan sacadas de tono sus constantes exigencias e insultos, especialmente contra los representantes europeos, que son quienes más tienen que perder y menos que ofrecer (en todos los sentidos).


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quien, la secretaria de prensa del comando Sur?coño aclarate...



Ellos, la patrulla Osito... todos vosotros. Después de lo está semana, seguís igual.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Información importante desde Sebastopol para los medios de comunicación ucranianos. Soldados rusos capturaron a un saboteador francés que intentó volar cometas con explosivos contra posiciones de artillería rusas en Sebastopol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y además calvo dep in rip


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ellos, la patrulla Osito... todos vosotros. Después de lo está semana, seguís igual.



Claro,tú de verguenza vas sobrao joio....


----------



## dabuti (3 Sep 2022)

Graham Phillips defendido por Hitchens, uno de los únicos periodistas UK que lo defienden.

I'd like to say a huge thanks to Peter Hitchens (in photo) for this article in my support, which is appearing in the Sunday Mail - September 4th. I'm a journalist, not videoblogger, but that's just a detail, thanks again to Peter Hitchens, for standing up for me, for standing up for every British citizen. Text here - 







A persecution we’d condemn in Russia 


When the Government was considering its spiteful, despotic plan to persecute video blogger Graham Phillips, officials plainly advised Ministers that the action would interfere with his human rights – rights which the Government ceaselessly claims to defend.

Yet they went ahead. Mr Phillips publishes blogs which defy the largely accepted view about Ukraine. As a result, he has been subjected to severe and damaging sanctions, without any hearing. 

In an internal memo seen by me, a civil servant points out ‘the proposed imposition of an asset freeze would have a considerable impact on his ability to withdraw funds and access essential personal services in the UK’. They say this will interfere with his Human Rights, ‘including his rights under Article 8 (family life/private life) and Article 1 of Protocol 1 (property rights)’. 

It then states ‘there may also be interference with his Article 10 rights to freedom of expression’. I’ll say.

It fails to mention that the sanctions rip up his most basic freedoms under Magna Carta and the Bill of Rights, which forbid punishment without a fair trial before an impartial jury. 

I have now seen some of the Government’s ‘case’ against Mr Phillips, much of which consists of cuttings from The Guardian and The Times. It contains allegations which Mr Phillips would have strongly denied if he had been able to do so in court.

He has been punished without trial for expressing views which the state does not like. Isn’t this the sort of thing we condemn in Russia? 

God bless the free speech campaigner Toby Young who has spoken out against this unBritish abuse. But where are the other voices?


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Muchos no es que pensemos que Putin tenga razón. La razón te la doy gratis, chaval, pa ti la perra gorda. De lo que se trata es de que esta mierda termine de una puta vez, ¿entiendes? Y la única vía factible de que termine esta matanza es que Rusia consiga sus metas y se negocie una paz como sea. Cuanto antes se negocie, menores serán las concesiones que pida Vladimir Vladimirovich.
> Lo que hace y propone gente como tú es alargar el conflicto, por eso tocas los huevos, tio. Aunque reconozco, para mi desgracia, que amigos íntimos piensan como tú.
> 
> 
> Y no hay que ser Pro-Putin para condenar al payaso y a su camarilla, que anteponen su gloria y su fortuna a las vidas de su pueblo.



Efectivamente. 
Se ha dicho desde el principio. 
Luego vienen los lloros. Y más lloros.

Que si Rusia es el agresor, que si voy con Ucrania...

Y los muertos que no van a volver. Que si fuera zelensky y otros políticos pues vale.

Las cosas se podían haber solucionado desde el principio. Y se hizo mal y así seguimos. A peor.

Vaya genios. Esto lo veían expertos militares y cualquiera con algo de inteligencia.


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro,tú de verguenza vas sobrao joio....



Hasta Julian Röpcke ha reconocido que la ofensiva ha sido un fracaso, un desastre. Si yo fuera tú, no postearía durante unos días.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Dárselas al enemigo y recuperar el gas argelino y las relaciones con el Sáhara y Argelia.



Pero ese no es el plan de quién dirige todo esto, que no es el mayordomo de turno al que ponen en Moncloa cada 4 años.

La señal definitiva del fin de la historia para España, con su acta de defunción, la veremos cuando la proposición de un gasoducto que vaya directo desde Argelia hasta Cataluña sea firmada por el mayordomo monclovita de turno.

Dará igual que el mayordomo se llame Yolanda, Alberto, Santiago, o cualquier otro de la bolsa de aspirantes a mayordomo.

Los franceses lo huelen, y se dicen, pues para eso mejor que venga directo hasta el Rosellón, que somos mucho gallo y ese pollo no nos asusta.

Así, con unos pocos kilómetros más bajo el agua se evitan los Pirineos, pueden argumentar además.


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La noticia es real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acabo de partir la polla … acojonante, mándaselo a Bruselas, porfa


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hasta Julian Röpcke ha reconocido que la ofensiva ha sido un fracaso, un desastre. Si yo fuera tú, no postearía durante unos días.



Porque lo digas tú???a los putinianos se os vé el plumero a 1000 km....solo quereis estar lo del pensamiento unico???de que me suena??


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...



ha metido a un moro en su casa, si estuviera con un ingles vete a saber lo que diria..


----------



## Impresionante (3 Sep 2022)

"_Ahora es necesario proteger a Rusia de los caprichos de Occidente, tanto presentes como futuros". "... y cuando terminen con las rabietas, vendrán a nosotros, y luego veremos con qué nos han venido..." --_ Lavrov


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Porque lo digas tú???a los putinianos se os vé el plumero a 1000 km....solo quereis estar lo del pensamiento unico???de que me suena??



Si sois vosotros los del pensamiento único, y vais a piñón desde el 2020.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Muchos no es que pensemos que Putin tenga razón. La razón te la doy gratis, chaval, pa ti la perra gorda. De lo que se trata es de que esta mierda termine de una puta vez, ¿entiendes? Y la única vía factible de que termine esta matanza es que Rusia consiga sus metas y se negocie una paz como sea. Cuanto antes se negocie, menores serán las concesiones que pida Vladimir Vladimirovich.
> Lo que hace y propone gente como tú es alargar el conflicto, por eso tocas los huevos, tio. Aunque reconozco, para mi desgracia, que amigos íntimos piensan como tú.
> 
> 
> Y no hay que ser Pro-Putin para condenar al payaso y a su camarilla, que anteponen su gloria y su fortuna a las vidas de su pueblo.



Te entiendo totalmente, pero no te engañes, esto no acabaría si Rusia alcanzase sus objetivos. Y no por que quieran alargar el conflicto, nada de eso, sino por que quienes han montado esto, y no hablo de la panda de subnormales vendidos de los 'líderes' europeos, no quieren darle fin. No quieren estabilidad y prosperidad en Europa, quieren otro Telón de Acero con todo lo que representa. Y medrar a costa de todos, incluso de aquellos que se creen sus aliados.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al parecer, todo el conjunto de la compañía de Leopard 2A4 italianos ha sido trasladado al sector Andreevka del frente.
> 
> Ahora están en la estepa desnuda sin apoyo de defensa aérea en Sukhoi Stavka en la zona de ataque de la artillería y la aviación rusa.
> 
> ...



Eso es noticia. 

No habia constancia de transferencia de Leopard 2A. Si se confirma, lo han hecho en secreto. Eso es un nuevo salto en la escalada OTAN en Ucrania


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Sep 2022)

OT?

Qué mal rollo da esta foto.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

El politólogo Fukuyama predice lo que va a pasar en la guerra: 

*El experto cree que “Rusia va a perder en el sur y Ucrania podrá liberar la región de Jersón y la costa del mar Negro”.


*








El politólogo Fukuyama predice lo que va a pasar en la guerra


El experto cree que “Rusia perderá en el sur y Ucrania podrá liberar Jersón y la costa del mar Negro”. “Su supervivencia económica depende de ello", afirma.




as.com


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT?
> 
> Qué mal rollo da esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178534



Sleepy de las tinieblas enfunfurruñado después de la siesta.


----------



## pemebe (3 Sep 2022)

Inside hospital on Ukraine’s frontline: ‘Russia wants to destroy fabric of our lives’


Work goes on inside the bombarded Mykolaiv hospital near key offensive to retake Kherson




www.theguardian.com




.

Dentro de un relato lacrimógeno algunos datos. En un solo hospital (que han tenido que reabrir).
*Algunas noches recibimos un centenar de personas, a menudo con lesiones complejas. Desde finales de febrero, hemos transfundido media tonelada de plasma*

*Dentro del hospital en el frente de Ucrania: "Rusia quiere destruir el tejido de nuestras vidas".*
Se trabaja en el interior del hospital de Mykolaiv, bombardeado, cerca de la ofensiva clave para retomar Kherson

Ed Vulliamy en Mykolaiv
Sáb 3 Sep 2022 15.00 BST

Dimitry Fedorenko se pone la bata blanca de médico por primera vez desde el 1 de agosto, hace ya muchas semanas.

Ese fue el día en que el principal hospital civil de Mykolaiv recibió el impacto directo de un misil de crucero ruso, reduciendo el centro de traumatología a mampostería carbonizada y a sus tripas abiertas, y dañando el edificio principal lo suficiente como para dejar fuera de servicio la farmacia de la primera planta, el laboratorio de la segunda planta, el departamento de ginecología de la tercera planta y los centros de urología y traumatología de la quinta planta.

Ahora, mientras las tropas ucranianas montan una esperada ofensiva contra los rusos que ocupan la cercana ciudad de Kherson, el hospital reabre, con su reducido personal volviendo a prepararse para atender a los pacientes en una ciudad sometida a constantes bombardeos. Junto a las ruinas de la farmacia, los restos nudosos de las camas del hospital yacen sobre el asfalto, lanzados por la fuerza de la explosión de los misiles.

Entran por una puerta que ahora es de madera, pasando por los esqueletos metálicos de los coches atrapados en el ataque. "Hemos recibido a nuestro primer paciente desde la reapertura", dice Fedorenko, que dirige el departamento de anestesiología, "un paciente con heridas en la cabeza por la explosión de una mina: heridas de entrada y salida en el cráneo. Le operaremos de un tumor cerebral".

Las batallas por Mykolaiv y para liberar Kherson son cruciales para la defensa ucraniana de la costa del Mar Negro. Esta ciudad de construcción naval es la última barrera entre Kherson, 30 millas al sureste, y la carretera a Odesa, que controla efectivamente el mar.

Los rusos tomaron Kherson durante los primeros días de la invasión y entraron en Mykolaiv, para ser rechazados por una audaz contraofensiva ucraniana. Pero la ciudad es un fantasma de sí misma, un silencio espeluznante envuelve un verano pluvial; hay más perros rebuscando en las calles destrozadas que personas lo suficientemente desesperadas o temerarias para recorrerlas. Las carreteras de entrada y salida están vigiladas por un puesto de control tras otro. Se calcula que aproximadamente la mitad de la población ha huido, tras los salvajes bombardeos de junio y julio; muchos de los 230.000 que quedan son ancianos y no pueden salir.

En todas las direcciones hay restos de edificios civiles que han recibido un golpe. La mañana de nuestra visita, dos misiles rusos S-300 se estrellaron contra la entrada de la Universidad del Mar Negro Petro Mohyla y destruyeron 27 casas vecinas. El pasado fin de semana, los misiles rusos no alcanzaron el principal puente de carretera que conecta Mykolaiv con sus líneas de vida al oeste y con Odesa.

Pero mientras la contraofensiva hacia Kherson se pone en marcha, los médicos, enfermeras, paramédicos y personal auxiliar que quedan en Mykolaiv siguen trabajando, más duro que nunca. Antes de la guerra, dice Fedorenko, "nos ocupábamos sobre todo de accidentes de tráfico y cosas así. Ahora se trata de explosiones de minas y lesiones por ataques con misiles o cohetes. Cuando hay combates severos, o muchos bombardeos, la carga de trabajo es enorme. *Algunas noches recibimos un centenar de personas, a menudo con lesiones complejas. *Desde finales de febrero, hemos transfundido media tonelada de plasma". La sangre la donan los ciudadanos locales: "han sido fantásticos", dice.

El impacto directo se produjo tras dos noches de feroz bombardeo, a partir del 30 de julio. "Fue una noche terrible", recuerda Fedorenko, "muy aterradora para todos nosotros, con un gran consumo". Al día siguiente del ataque al hospital, las bombas de racimo rusas alcanzaron la estación de autobuses, matando a siete personas e hiriendo a 14.

"Están destruyendo los hospitales, la universidad; las escuelas que están vacías durante el verano, el puerto y los astilleros. Quieren destruir el tejido de nuestras vidas. Atacaron una refinería de petróleo justo enfrente de mi casa; incluso el centro de formación de los bomberos fue atacado".

Fedorenko lleva 14 años trabajando aquí. Su oficina - "donde dormí durante los tres primeros meses de la guerra"- está repleta de medicamentos donados. "Estamos bien abastecidos, porque la diáspora está organizada y hay una buena red de voluntarios que reparten desde el extranjero. El problema es la falta de personal. La gente se va -mujeres con hijos principalmente- y nuestras enfermeras son en su mayoría mujeres. Quedamos muy pocos; estamos muy cerca, pero hay depresión entre el personal".

La guerra, dice el médico, "fue un shock, pero no una sorpresa, y no hay ningún punto de fuga en este panorama".

Saliendo de Mykolaiv hacia Kherson, llegamos a una base de la 59ª Brigada de las fuerzas ucranianas, acuartelada en un parque industrial. A partir de aquí, es un viaje hacia el sureste en dirección a la línea del frente, con el corazón en la boca, a través de los últimos puestos de control en las afueras de la ciudad, pasando por los antitanques y por un cruce de ferrocarril medio bloqueado por un vagón de mercancías aparentemente neutralizado. A continuación, subimos por la vía de acceso a la autopista, señalizada como "Kherson", en dirección a las líneas rusas que ahora están siendo atacadas.

A lo largo de la carretera desierta hay una gasolinera convertida en un depósito de paramédicos de avanzada. Una vieja ambulancia blindada está aparcada, junto con dos nuevas donadas por Francia. Dos paramédicos están de guardia, listos para responder a cualquier llamada del frente. Casualmente, Teresa Hritsik y Anatoly Sobolevskiy proceden de Vinnytsia, en el oeste de Ucrania, donde se ofrecieron como voluntarios para este puesto, como médicos civiles pero bajo mando militar. "Nuestra principal tarea es evacuar lo más rápido posible a los soldados y civiles heridos: tratarlos en la ambulancia y llevarlos a los hospitales militares o civiles de Mykolaiv", dice Sobolevskiy.

"Hacemos lo que podemos en la parte trasera de las ambulancias", dice Hritsik. "Atendemos todo tipo de heridas, desde las más leves hasta las más graves. Los soldados van al hospital militar, y los civiles al que acaban de reabrir".

"Los médicos del ejército están en las trincheras", añade Sobolevskiy, "y suelen hacer las evacuaciones primarias, aunque a veces nosotros mismos tenemos una situación militar, en la zona roja que está cerca de aquí, y nos encontramos justo en la línea del frente".

"Utilizamos los niveles habituales de triaje: rojo para lo inmediato, luego amarillo, verde y azul", dice Hritsik. "A menudo, la tarea principal es simplemente detener la hemorragia, y a partir de ahí, seguir".

Hacia el campo de batalla, dice, la mayoría de los civiles se han ido. "Pero hay agricultores y otras personas mayores que no quieren irse, o no pueden y no tienen a dónde ir. A veces son el objetivo, a veces quedan atrapados en los ataques a nuestros militares; en cualquier caso, son prisioneros del combate. Hay un hombre allí que no se irá, porque está esperando que su hijo regrese de Mariupol". Hay un silencio, preñado de nuestra comprensión tácita de que esto podría ser una espera sin fin.

Los voluntarios entregan provisiones a los civiles, y "nuestros soldados suelen compartir sus raciones", dice Hritsik.

"Tuvimos que evacuar a tres de ellos la semana pasada", añade Sobolevskiy, "una madre y dos niños, claramente atacados. Los rusos no ven ninguna diferencia entre militares y civiles: estas personas no son efectos secundarios, son objetivos de esta guerra".

Antes del conflicto, dice Hritsik, "era médico especialista en artritis. Me ofrecí como voluntario en marzo, al ver las caras de nuestros soldados que regresaban a Vinnytsia desde el frente. Las ambulancias en las estaciones de tren, los hospitales abarrotados. Entonces me ofrecí como voluntario para el frente: sentí la necesidad, no podría haber ayudado de otra manera. Si podemos ser útiles, debemos hacerlo".

Sobolevskiy fue agente de aduanas en la frontera de Ucrania con Moldavia, en el servicio K-9, tratando sobre todo con contrabandistas de narcóticos y alcohol, con formación en primeros auxilios. "Intenté proteger a mi país en tiempos de paz", razona, "ahora debo hacerlo en tiempos de guerra".

En un silencio momentáneo e incómodo, hay tiempo para oír hablar de un drama que importó a Sobolevskiy más de lo que puede decir: "Mi perro labrador Saltan se perdió y abandonó en Kherson, el 24 de febrero, bajo la ocupación".

Saltan "tenía un medallón con un número de teléfono, y alguien lo encontró dos meses y medio después, muerto de hambre, escondido en los bosques de los combates. Recibí una llamada, y esa persona organizó su entrega en Kherson. Me puse en contacto con un equipo de mis colegas del K-9; para entonces había menos rutas de evacuación, más peligrosas, pero a través de una cadena de contactos conseguí que Saltan fuera entregado al territorio libre. Todos estábamos completamente histéricos cuando apareció: mi mujer, yo y Saltan".

Dos enormes y profundas explosiones sacuden el aire de la tarde, a una distancia aproximada de tres millas. "Bombas de racimo desde el mar", dice Sobolevskiy, con un respingo cómplice. Seguimos hablando de Saltan. Tres minutos después: una triple salva de explosiones similares, mucho más cerca y mucho más fuerte.

Las expresiones en los rostros de los médicos y del mayor cambian al instante. "Nosotros vamos por aquí", dice Sobolevskiy con repentina decisión, señalando hacia las detonaciones, y "ustedes van por allí", señalando hacia Mykolaiv. Tras intercambiar apretones de manos y un saludo, obedecemos, detrás del jeep de escolta militar, a toda velocidad.


----------



## Elimina (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> El telediario alemán mostraba, al pricipio de la invasión , a madres en guarderías preparando cócteles Molotov, entre críos correteando



Es verdad, es algo que saben hacer muy bien, ya lo demostraron en la matanza de Odessa.


----------



## Nico (3 Sep 2022)

Un trol *con un mes en el foro* hablándole a un forero del 2006.  

Qué épocas de oro cuando existía la netiquette.


----------



## Iskra (3 Sep 2022)

Esto del tope no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca.








El G7 acuerda fijar un precio tope al petróleo ruso: ¿qué consecuencias tendrá la medida?


Analistas de JP Morgan Chase & Co pronosticaron en julio que el barril podría alcanzar unos 380 dólares en caso de materializarse las limitaciones al precio del crudo.




esrt.press




*El G7 acuerda fijar un precio tope al petróleo ruso: ¿qué consecuencias tendrá la medida? *
*Analistas de JP Morgan Chase & Co pronosticaron en julio que el barril podría alcanzar unos 380 dólares en caso de materializarse las limitaciones al precio del crudo. * 


Los ministros de Finanzas del Grupo de los Siete (G7), formado por EE.UU., el Reino Unido, Alemania, Italia, Canadá y Japón, acordaron este viernes establecer un tope a los precios del petróleo ruso.

En su declaración conjunta, se precisa que prohibirán por completo los servicios que garantizan el transporte marítimo de crudo ruso y de productos petrolíferos a nivel global si se venden a un precio mayor del límite determinado "*por la amplia coalición de países*".

De momento, no ha trascendido una cifra concreta a nivel oficial y solo se precisó que el tope inicial se basará en "*una serie de aportaciones técnicas*", al tiempo que se aclaró que podría ser revisado en el futuro. La agencia Bloomberg reportó en julio, citando fuentes conocedoras del asunto, que Washington y sus aliados han examinado introducir un tope de *entre 40 y 60 dólares* por barril.

Desde Moscú se ha dejado claro que no suministrarán petróleo a países que se adhieren a la medida y que lo dirigirán a "*destinos alternativos*".


Mientras, los ejecutivos de la industria petrolera y algunos funcionarios gubernamentales del G7 *se mostraron escépticos* sobre el futuro funcionamiento del mecanismo y acerca de si habrá suficiente países que decidan adoptarlo, señala el diario británico The Financial Times.

"Sólo funciona si se organiza globalmente. *No puedes hacerlo unilateralmente*, sino en estrecha colaboración con muchos otros. De lo contrario, quedará en nada", manifestó el canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, el mes pasado.

*Postura de Arabia Saudita*
Desde Arabia Saudita, una de las naciones clave en la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP+) ya alertaron que el cartel podría tener que bajar la producción si los precios permanecen "*volátiles*". Asimismo, a Riad le preocupa que en Occidente subestimen el impacto del endurecimiento de las sanciones contra los suministros petrolíferos rusos.

En particular, el reino teme que a los países de la OPEP+, que se reunirán el lunes para abordar los volúmenes de producción en los próximos meses, les resulte difícil suplir una posible caída de producción en Rusia, dado que las *capacidades de reserva son limitadas*, reseña el medio.

*Preocupaciones de aseguradoras*
Aunque la iniciativa no presupone la prohibición completa de prestación de seguros, las empresas del sector también expresaron en privado su preocupación sobre el uso de coberturas como *herramienta para asegurar el funcionamiento del tope*, señala el periódico. Así, el temor a que se produzcan posibles violaciones de las condiciones del acuerdo podría llevar a que las aseguradoras compensen en exceso y retiren los seguros de una amplia gama de embarcaciones.

Un alto ejecutivo del mercado de seguros Lloyd's of London aseveró el viernes que las compañías de seguros pedirán a los dueños de los barcos de carga que *cumplan con las estipulaciones* de la medida del G7. "Si es una empresa que no cumple con el tope, *no podrá contratar un seguro*", dijo bajo condiciones de anonimato.

Otro informante de Lloyd's of London instó a reconocer que las aseguradoras "no están cerca del precio al que se comercializa el crudo". "La gente simplemente no [ofrecería un seguro], porque *estaría demasiado preocupada*", apuntó la fuente, alegando a que las empresas de seguro esperarían de los comerciantes petrolíferos que se comprometan a cumplir con el tope.

*"Una idea ridícula"*
El codirector del Instituto para el Análisis de Seguridad Global, Gal Luft, afirmó en declaraciones a la cadena CNBC que el acuerdo alcanzado por el G7 es "una idea ridícula" que podría ser contraproducente para el propio grupo. El experto compara el plan con ir a la tienda y pedir al vendedor que acepte menos dinero que el precio indicado. "*Así no funciona el mercado del petróleo*. Es un mercado muy sofisticado, no puedes forzar los precios a la baja", señala.

En esta línea, recalca que no se puede "*engañar*" a las leyes de la oferta y la demanda cuando se trata de un producto fungible, es decir, intercambiable. "Aquellos europeos y estadounidenses que hablan de 40 dólares por barril, lo que van a tener es *140 dólares* por barril", advierte.


Cabe recordar que los analistas del conglomerado financiero JP Morgan Chase & Co pronosticaron el pasado mes de julio que los precios mundiales podrían alcanzar *unos 380 dólares por barril* en el caso de que se materializaran los topes al precio.

*Nuevos mercados y efectos adversos para Occidente*
Por su parte, el analista de la compañía rusa en servicios financieros Gueorgui Svirin opina en declaraciones al diario Izvestia que Rusia encontraría nuevos compradores en *Asia*. "Hay que entender que tras sacar el petróleo ruso de Europa, los precios por barril podrían *dispararse muy rápido* y todo el descuento [respecto a la marca Brent] se compensará con el aumento del coste del barril", pronostica.

Según Svirin, la situación económica en Europa *no mejorará* ni tan siquiera con la llegada del crudo iraní a los mercados energéticos, ya que Teherán figuraría entre las naciones que no apoyarían la introducción del tope, estima. 

*¿Se sumarán otros países?*
Mientras, la directora de la consultoría jurídica CM Grace Consulting Ekaterina Orlova estima en declaraciones al periódico Kommersant que al G7 *le resultará difícil* alcanzar el consenso y asegurar que naciones como China, la India, Pakistán o los países africanos se adhieran a la iniciativa.

La analista María Belova, de la asesoría Vygon Consulting, considera que la materialización de un límite al precio del crudo ruso es poco probable. Según ella, la medida, al igual que el embargo paulatino anunciado anteriormente por la UE, se aplicará a los suministros marítimos y más bien parece ser "*un intento político de salvar la cara*" en el caso de que el embargo no funcione. En este sentido, indicó que *el mercado* "*no cree seriamente*" en la aplicación del tope, lo que evidencian los cambios no significativos del precio de Brent en estos días.

Enlace de RT (fuck de UE) con un muy interesante vídeo pikolero al final, aunque aquí ya tenemos a @Sir Torpedo.


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...




Guárdame esto un momento ...


----------



## Iskra (3 Sep 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 31 de agosto de 2022







www.mid.ru





*Situación actual en Donbás y en torno a Ucrania*

Durante seis meses sigue la operación militar especial en Ucrania y Donbás. Cada día estamos cada vez más convencidos de que Rusia no tuvo otro remedio que defender sin demora a la población de la RPD y la RPL que ya habían sufrido mucho, ponerse a desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, eliminar las amenazas que plantea a la seguridad de nuestro país. Como ya han mencionado muchas veces los dirigentes de Rusia, todos estos objetivos se lograrán sin duda.


Últimamente, Kiev no oculta que empezó a prepararse para una confrontación armada con Rusia ya hace mucho tiempo. Es la respuesta a la pregunta de los que han dicho que no saben ni entienden nada. Dicen que todo ocurrió de golpe para todos y que el régimen kievita pacífico trataba, pero nunca lograba cumplir con los Acuerdos de Minsk.


El pasado 26 de agosto, el Secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Alexéi Danílov, declaró públicamente (todavía no en una interrogación, sino entrevista) que casi el día siguiente, tras la cumbre del Cuarteto de Normandía en París en diciembre de 2019, los altos cargos ucranianos concluyeron que una gran guerra contra Rusia fue inevitable. Está por las nubes el cinismo de tales declaraciones. Fue el Presidente Zelenski quien en aquel entonces hizo todo lo posible para impedir que se tomaran medidas reales para arreglar el conflicto en el sureste de Ucrania, y después se puso a acusar Rusia de una supuesta violación de los acuerdos alcanzados. Luego, mencionó que fue hora de que el régimen kievita adquiriera sus propias armas nucleares y dijo que las cosas serían mejor. Como solemos decir, la verdad sale a la luz. Al entender inminencia del tribunal, los activistas ucranianos comienzan a confesar en línea en programas de la televisión. Admiten ellos mismos quién no implementaba los Acuerdos de Minsk, quién se preparaba para la guerra, quién lo hacía en teoría y en práctica, recibiendo suministros de armas occidentales ofensivas y pronosticando hostilidades. Son las confesiones de los “sepultureros” de su mismo país.


Otra evidencia, confirmando la naturaleza neonazi del actual régimen kievita, fueron las revelaciones rusofóbicas del Embajador de Ucrania en Kazajstán, Piotr Vrublevski. Es una cita directa del hombre que se llama a sí mismo no solamente un representador de Ucrania, sino su Embajador. El pasado 22 de agosto, este “fenómeno” (no se puede llamar a esta persona un diplomático) declaró manifiestamente lo siguiente: “Vamos a matar el mayor número posible. Cuantos más rusos matemos ahora, menos tendrán que matar nuestros hijos. Eso es todo”. Sí, tiene razón en una cosa – eso es todo. Confesaron todo ellos mismos.


El nazismo, el fascismo y el nacionalismo son neo-manifestaciones de lo que debería quedar en la historia (no solamente los tatuajes de la esvástica, el símbolo del batallón Azov que se remonta a las divisiones SS nazis). En primer lugar, es la ideología que no permite que se desarrolle la cultura de identidad de pueblos que habitan territorios históricos. Es la ideología del odio. El odio que ha aumentado hasta el deseo de exterminar a los representantes de una nación, un grupo étnico. Solamente porque no les gustan o son competidores en algunos ámbitos. Es lo contra qué se rebeló la gente de Donbás y de qué se huyeron los habitantes de Crimea. Es lo que no podemos aceptar, porque, de otra forma, podría ser nuestro colaboracionismo, aceptación de la ideología nazi.


El régimen kievita empezó a hablar él mismo. Es difícil decir por qué causa: su miedo, tontería o estado de shock. Un hombre, efectivamente, permite que su conciencia (o su conciencia lo hace por sí misma sin preguntarlo) pase al primer plano, descubra su verdad oculta. Que se encarguen de eso psicólogos, psicoterapeutas, politólogos e historiadores. Han empezado a desenmascararse por sí mismos. Antes no ha sido a tan gran escala. Vimos a varias figuras revelando la esencia de la cuestión. Ahora hablan todos.


Hemos hecho un comentario en cuanto a los mensajes del Embajador de Ucrania en Kazajstán. Hemos visto la reacción de los colegas kazajos. No podemos dejarlo estar.


Lo hace todo Kiev, que, además, espera recibir de Occidente, ante todo EE.UU, armas modernas nuevas y abrir otros canales de asistencia financiera. ¿Por qué vinculo las actividades nacionalistas y neonazis, la lógica e ideología del régimen de Kiev con EE.UU? Pueden decir Ustedes que trazo un paralelo innatural. No. Reitero la declaración del ex Presidente de EE.UU, George W. Bush (el hijo de otro ex Presidente de EE.UU). Hace un par de meses, había formulado la frase que repitió el Embajador de Ucrania en Kazajstán. Fueron las palabras de un representante del establishment político (financiero, económico, energético) estadounidense. Aquel mismo deep state, el estado profundo. George W. Bush, pensando que hablaba con Zelenski, dijo que la misión de Ucrania consistía en “matar el mayor número posible de los rusos”. Por lo tanto, comentando la lógica nacionalista, abarco al mismo tiempo Washington y los quiénes son los inspiradores ideológicos del régimen kievita en este camino.


Según los medios de comunicación estadounidenses, las cuestiones de los nuevos tramos de ayuda financiera, etc., y la situación "en tierra" se debatirán en la quinta reunión del Grupo de Contacto sobre la Defensa de Ucrania. Se celebrará en persona en el "formato Ramstein" el 8 de septiembre bajo la presidencia del Jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin.


Hoy en día, las fuerzas aliadas, aunque de forma gradual pero constante, siguen avanzando. Están librando paso a paso a Donbass de los neonazis que han convertido sus ciudades y pueblos en sus zonas fortificadas en los últimos ocho años. Todo ello provoca amargura en el liderazgo político-militar del régimen de Kiev, que emite órdenes insensatas y criminales de ataques masivos contra objetivos civiles en la RPD, la LC y en los territorios liberados de las regiones de Zaporiyia y Jersón con el fin de causar el máximo daño y aún más víctimas civiles. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se ensañan de extrema violencia con los jardines de infancia, las escuelas y otros centros educativos, lo que resulta aún más blasfemo en vísperas del 1 de septiembre. Hemos pasado por todo esto varias veces. Recordamos perfectamente la tragedia de Beslán, que ocurrió justo cuando los niños fueron a la escuela. Todo el mundo llama terroristas a las personas que lo han hecho. Las personas que bombardean y atacan las instituciones infantiles, más aún si lo hacen el 1 de septiembre, son terroristas. No tienen otro nombre.


Es muy preocupante la creciente tensión en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa. Qué gracia que es solo para nosotros, como si la central nuclear estuviera alejada geográficamente de la misma Europa y su población estuviera protegida. Como si se tratara de otro "cuento de hadas" y todo lo que sucederá no afectara a nadie, en particular en el continente europeo. Es un "sueño de la razón". Los neonazis ucranianos están utilizando activamente las armas de la OTAN -artillería de gran calibre, MLRS, drones- para bombardear sus objetivos, incluidos aquellos cuya destrucción podría tener consecuencias imprevisibles. Los representantes de los regímenes liberales occidentales ni siquiera se preguntan si las armas suministradas por Ucrania se utilizan para bombardear la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. Ni siquiera se plantean que si ocurre una tragedia, es simplemente porque usarían sus municiones. Nos referimos, en particular, a las subestaciones eléctricas, los almacenes de combustible nuclear gastado y aún no utilizado, etc. Esperamos que la visita de los inspectores del OIEA a la central nuclear, prevista para el 31 de agosto, contribuya a frenar a las arrogantes autoridades ucranianas en su empeño por provocar una catástrofe nuclear y a poner fin a este chantaje nuclear.


Hemos llamado la atención pública varias veces sobre la actitud antihumana de Kiev. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y los grupos nacionalistas siguen empleando métodos de lucha inaceptables, utilizan a los civiles como escudos humanos. El otro día se supo que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían utilizado agentes químicos tóxicos contra soldados rusos en la región de Zaporiyia.


La actitud de los países occidentales y de la Secretaría de la ONU nos deja pasmados. A preguntas directas sobre quién está bombardeando la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, afirman que no se enteran. No tienen ninguna postura al respecto. ¿Cómo que no la tienen? Para unas "violaciones masivas y grupales" sí que la tienen. Pretenden saber de cierto que los rusos son los que lo hacen. Por otros delitos la responsabilidad la lleva Moscú. Y aquí se observa una extraña informidad. ¿Qué falta? ¿Drones para vigilancia, datos satelitales, información "en tierra"? ¿Qué les impide llamar al pan, pan, y al vino, vino y recordar que los bombardeos provienen del lado controlado por el régimen de Kiev? ¿Pueden al menos determinar la dirección del viento? Entonces podrán saber de dónde vienen los bombardeos. ¿Qué pasó? ¿Por qué lo echaron al olvido de repente?


A su vez, la administración civil-militar de la región informa que las autoridades ucranianas podrían pasar a provocaciones bacteriológicas y terror contra la población de la región. Ante el incesante bombardeo de ciudades pacíficas de la RPD y la LC, así como de varias regiones del sureste de Ucrania, hace tiempo que está claro que al régimen de Kiev no le importa lo que le pase a la gente en estos territorios. Y no solo en estos, dado que están bombardeando la instalación nuclear.


Comprendo que la UE está preocupada a la fecha por el tema "crucial" de conceder o no visados a los ciudadanos rusos. Pero la radiación no dispone de pasaportes. No necesita visados para cruzar las fronteras. Si ocurre algo en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, no habrá tiempo para visados, pasaportes y fronteras. Por alguna razón incomprensible, a la UE no le preocupa en absoluto este tema. Los regímenes liberales europeos han hecho muchas cosas autodestructivas y suicidas. Tal vez sea algo más que "se sube al carro".


Estamos convencidos de que, una vez terminada la operación militar especial, todos los residentes de la actual Ucrania podrán comenzar una vida pacífica en un país libre en el que no haya nazis, ni bombardeos de ciudades, ni discriminación -basada en la nacionalidad o la lengua-, donde se respeten las normas humanitarias internacionales, los derechos y libertades de todos los ciudadanos.



*Rumanía suministra armas a Ucrania*


Una de las agencias de información de Rumanía comunicó que hacía poco habían mantenido una conversación telefónica el Ministro de Defensa del país, Vasile Dyncu, con su homólogo ucraniano, Alexéi Réznikov. El político ucraniano expresó su agradecimiento por el quinto paquete de la ayuda militar rumana aprobado recientemente. Será destinado a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas e incluirá armas de fuego, municiones, piezas de repuesto.


Es la primera vez que el tema en cuestión aparece en el espacio público de una manera tan evidente, aunque anteriormente en las redes sociales fueron apareciendo vídeos que evidenciaban el uso por las FF.AA. ucranianas de proyectiles de fabricación rumana. Pruebas directas faltaban, sin embargo.


Las autoridades rumanas evitan hacer pública la información relativa al tema en cuestión, optando por informar a la opinión pública nacional e internacional exclusivamente del apoyo “humanitario” a Ucrania. Ahora queda claro, qué significa la palabra “humanitario”. Siguiendo la corriente a la OTAN y enviando a Ucrania cada vez más cargas mortales, representantes de Rumanía evidentemente se sienten incómodos desde el punto de vista de la moral, dándose cuenta de las consecuencias reales de esta política ideológicamente motivada. Hace falta deshacerse de esta vergüenza falsa y reconocerlo todo, decir a su pueblo y al mundo entero cómo es realmente la situación. No tengan miedo.


El envío de armas a los nacionalistas ucranianos que luchan contra su propio pueblo solo prolonga el conflicto, por si Bucarest lo desconoce, y hace aumentar cada vez más el número de víctimas. Quienes contribuyen a ello comparten con el régimen kievita la responsabilidad por el número cada vez mayor de crímenes y sufrimientos humanos. Si las autoridades de Rumanía consideran que son cosas poco importantes, es cosa suya. Sin embargo, no estaría mal que “se sinceraran” con respecto a los envíos que realizan. ¿Qué es lo que envían al régimen kievita?


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Mirad las bajas de tanques rusos de los últimos días. Menos mal que los ucranianos estaban siendo arrasados.

Hablamos de 80 tanques rusos destruidos en los últimos 4 días.


----------



## Iskra (3 Sep 2022)

*Lucha contra la “propaganda” y la “desinformación” rusas en Alemania*

No hemos dejado pasar desapercibido que las autoridades alemanas promueven últimamente la idea de que Rusia supuestamente puede presentar amenaza, difundiendo la desinformación y la propaganda.

El pasado 17 de agosto se hizo pública la declaración de la Oficina Federal para la Protección de la Constitución sobre las posibles consecuencias del conflicto en Ucrania para la seguridad interna de Alemania. Fue acompañada por los pertinentes comentarios del Presidente de la entidad, Thomas Haldenwang. Los expertos en contraespionaje alemanes pronostican la intensificación de la propaganda rusa con tal de “fomentar miedos entre la población de Alemania con respecto a la amenaza crítica del déficit de energía y alimentos en el país”, provocando de esta manera la división de la sociedad alemana.

Veamos, ¿acaso hemos sido nosotros quienes contaban sobre cuántas veces y de qué manera debían lavarse los alemanes? ¿Es la Embajada de Rusia en Berlín la que informa con regularidad a los habitantes de Alemania sobre cómo tienen que ahorrar la energía eléctrica, lavar los platos y ducharse? ¿Quién se permite decir este tipo de cosas? Tenía la sensación de que era el Canciller Olaf Scholz y sus ministros, quienes lo hacían a diario. Lo hacían por iniciativa propia, contestando a las preguntas de los ciudadanos o en entrevistas que concedían a los medios. Señor Haldenwang, considera que sus colegas, miembros del Gabinete alemán, se dedican a la desinformación y a la propaganda, cree que desean provocar discordias en la sociedad alemana? ¿O es en su caso está permitido?

No hemos dicho nada en absoluto de la escasez de energía. Hicimos todo lo posible para que Alemania no tuviera que pasar por esta situación, construimos el gasoducto junto con nuestros socios alemanes. Evidentemente es cómodo hacer como que nadie sabe nada ni recuerda nada. Sin embargo, además de amnesia, es señal de profundos problemas psicológicos que rayan en trastornos psíquicos. ¿No saben que hemos suministrado y estamos suministrando recursos a Alemania? ¿No saben que el actual Gobierno alemán, por indicación de Washington, está haciendo todo lo posible para echar por tierra la interacción ruso-alemana en la esfera de la energía? No es Alemania la que suministra recursos a Rusia, es al revés. ¿La parte alemana destruye la cooperación en la esfera de la energía y acusa a Rusia de amenazar con escasez de energía? Se han vuelto locos y no es ninguna metáfora.

De manera paralela en la página web del MAE alemán se ha publicado una detallada instrucción que enseña a la sociedad alemana a contrarrestar la propaganda y la desinformación rusas. “Dada la intensificación de las actividades de desinformación por parte de los medios de comunicación estatales rusos, de los recursos “cercanos a Moscú” y de las cuentas pertenecientes al MAE ruso y las misiones diplomáticas rusas se les exhorta a los alemanes de a pie a no creer en todo ni participar en la difusión de noticias no comprobadas”. Y eso, ¿qué sería? ¿Y por qué no aducir en dicha instrucción ejemplos de “noticias no comprobadas” que los ciudadanos alemanes pudieran difundir por casualidad y sin ningún control? ¿Quién se dedicará a comprobar lo que se puede escribir y lo que no se puede escribir? ¿Será el Ministerio del Interior de Alemania? ¿Tendrán una página de comprobación de noticias “permitidas” y “no permitidas”? Se llama eso de otra forma, ni siquiera es censura, sino control total sobre los ciudadanos del país. Es necesario llamar las cosas por su nombre. En calidad de fuentes “fidedignas” de información son recomendadas exclusivamente las noticias de los medios alemanes de fiar, así como los textos y las páginas de los órganos de poder alemanes. ¿Y no es eso censura? Hace 1 año los medios alemanes anunciaron la existencia de un gran número de materiales que desinformaban y eran difundidos por ellos mismos. Se habían llevado a cabo instrucciones, se había despedido a gente, se comentaba el problema en los medios locales. ¿O es que no importa y en Alemania se puede hacer eso? Entonces, ¿por qué no verlo de otra manera? Por qué no manifestar que en Alemania se introduce censura total, se ha encontrado un “enemigo externo” al que le serán achacados todos los problemas internos y que será correcta únicamente la ideología y la información difundidas por las autoridades del país. Si hablan del déficit de la energía, pueden hacerlo, puesto que es información correcta, pero en contexto de suministros internacionales nadie más puede comentar el tema. Hace falta citar un par de ejemplos, para que todos, los alemanes incluidos, lo tengan claro.


A este respecto, nos gustaría señalar que las insinuaciones infundadas de las autoridades alemanas sobre la “propaganda rusa” y la “desinformación” que se han difundido con mucho gusto en los medios de comunicación alemanes durante muchos años no nos sorprenden desde hace mucho. Fue Berlín quien, por miedo de algo, utilizando todos sus recursos, bloqueó la emisión de RT en alemán, privatizando el derecho a utilizar el idioma. Todo el “drama” ha durado casi un año. Sin embargo, esta vez los alemanes consiguieron superarse a sí mismos. Resulta que las autoridades alemanas nos reprochan exactamente lo mismo que sus medios de comunicación sistémicos practican casi a diario, repitiendo historias sobre la culpa de Rusia por el empeoramiento de la situación socioeconómica en Alemania y sobre la necesidad de austeridad en cuanto a los recursos energéticos “para fastidiar a Putin”. Decidan si Alemania tiene un problema energético o no. Si lo tiene, publiquen una lista de los nombres de quienes pueden hablar de ello y de quienes no. Muy en el espíritu de George Orwell, el propio Berlín está sembrando el pánico entre su población, mientras presenta lo que está sucediendo como “maquinaciones del Kremlin”. También tienen que decidirse. Si se trata de “maquinaciones del Kremlin”, entonces hay problemas. Pero no se puede hablar de ellos. Es decir, no hay problemas. Entonces tampoco hay maquinaciones. O los hay, pero no en Alemania.

De hecho, al publicar los materiales mencionados, Berlín ha confesado públicamente una progresiva pérdida de control sobre la lógica y, en consecuencia, la extraña carga de carácter enfermizo, más que rusófobo, con la que está llenando el espacio mediático alemán. Parece que la agresiva propaganda desplegada no da resultado y no tiene el impacto esperado en el ánimo de la sociedad alemana. Parece que en Alemania crece el número de personas asfixiadas por el absurdo mediático. Hacen preguntas incómodas, dudan lo correcto de las acciones de sus autoridades en relación con Rusia y la postura alemana en las relaciones internacionales en general. En esta coyuntura se usan herramientas probadas para limpiar el campo de información de todas las fuentes de opiniones alternativas. Todas las desviaciones de la línea general de la oficialidad alemana son estigmatizadas. Así es el actual pluralismo de opiniones en la República Federal de Alemania que se esfuerza tanto en enseñar los “valores democráticos” a otros. En Alemania no existen estos valores.

_*Respuestas a algunas preguntas:*_


*Pregunta: El OIEA ha enviado la misión a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. ¿Hay alguna información sobre cómo va la visita, sobre los primeros resultados? ¿Qué espera la parte rusa?


Respuesta: *He comentado este tema muchas veces hoy, pero comentaré de nuevo. La misión del OIEA está en camino. La parte rusa está haciendo todo lo necesario y más. Llevamos 3 meses con este asunto, habiendo acordado el viaje en sí, la inspección, el cuerpo, el tiempo, la ruta, etc. Se está haciendo todo lo posible para que la misión a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia encabezada por el Director General del OIEA, Rafael Grossi, que estaba prevista desde hace varios meses, se realice finalmente, sea segura y cumpla todas las tareas previstas.

Fue precedida por un minucioso trabajo. Todos los aspectos del viaje fueron coordinados hasta el último detalle por nuestros expertos. Se celebraron reuniones entre el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, y el Director General del OIEA, Rafael Grossi. Tras el fracaso de la visita de Rafael Grossi a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia en junio, debido a la burda injerencia de la Secretaría de la ONU y el régimen de Kiev, hubo que acordar muchas cosas de nuevo.

No puede haber reclamaciones contra Rusia. Me gustaría subrayar una vez más que todo se acordó por nuestra parte hace tres meses, el 3 de junio. La ONU sólo apoya verbalmente la misión del OIEA. Por desgracia, no tienen prisa por admitir sus errores anteriores. Por supuesto, depende de ellos, pero no puedo evitar afirmarlo.

Esperamos que los representantes del Organismo que próximamente estarán en la central, puedan examinar la situación en detalle in situ, evaluar las consecuencias de ataques inhumanos de Ucrania contra las instalaciones y unidades de esta central y ver que la información proporcionada casi diariamente por la parte rusa sobre la situación cada vez más peligrosa en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y la fuente de estas amenazas, que es seguramente el régimen de Kiev y sus unidades armadas, corresponde plenamente con la realidad.

La misión debe ser objetiva y, lo más importante, profesional. Su objetivo y tarea principal es ver todo lo que hay allí actualmente y que es el resultado de las acciones destructivas dirigidas contra la instalación nuclear durante los últimos meses. Los intentos de la parte ucraniana de obstaculizar la llegada de la misión internacional del OIEA, un aumento de la intensidad de ataques contra la central nuclear de Zaporiyia y el uso de armas cada vez más pesadas nulifican cualesquiera declaraciones del régimen de Vladímir Zelenski de que Kiev supuestamente está interesado en que la visita del equipo de Rafael Grossi sea exitosa. Se asestan golpes cada vez más cerca de las áreas de importancia vital de la central, inclusive los lugares de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear, tanto fresco como gastado. Los residentes de Energodar, muchos de los cuales trabajan en la central, así como sus familias, viven bajo el fuego durante varios meses. No se puede justificarlo, así como el deseo obstinado de la élite ucraniana de poner en peligro no solo la seguridad de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, sino también el destino de los pueblos de todo el continente. Quisiera enfatizar de nuevo que no hay límites para la radiación. No notará si ha cruzado o no las fronteras de alguien, si está en el continente europeo o fuera de éste. Entendemos perfectamente de qué se trata. En la ONU y en el OIEA lo saben bien también. Esperamos que los planes de los "estrategas" ucranianos de impedir de nuevo que llegue la Misión del OIEA no se hagan realidad y su visita se realice. En caso contrario, se podrá constatar que el régimen de Kiev reconoce su culpa por lo que está sucediendo.

La Misión del OIEA, igual que el mandato del Organismo en general, es de carácter técnico. Sin embargo, creemos que la estancia de Rafael Grossi en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia contribuirá a mejorar la situación, obligará a las unidades armadas ucranianas a recuperar el sentido común y cesar los bombardeos de la central y las áreas adyacentes para siempre.

Instamos a todos los países, ante todo a los que tienen una influencia directa en el régimen de Kiev, a que continúen presionando a las autoridades ucranianas, obligándoles a entrar en razón, poner fin a la arbitrariedad nuclear, el chantaje, dejar de aterrorizar a todo el mundo y prevenir una catástrofe que podría tener consecuencias irreversibles y muy graves.

Pregunta: En el mismo discurso, Olaf Scholz dijo que la UE debería renunciar al principio de unanimidad en la toma de decisiones clave a favor del principio de mayoría simple. ¿Entiende el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores que tales reformas, en particular, pueden facilitar considerablemente la imposición de nuevas sanciones contra la Federación de Rusia, porque, por ejemplo, este principio permitirá dejar de lado a los países que se muestran escépticos respecto a la imposición de nuevas restricciones?

Respuesta: ¿Qué es lo que les impide aprobar sanciones ahora? ¿Dónde está el proceso de discusión real de las consecuencias, por ejemplo, que no conllevarán, sino que ya han llevado las sanciones? ¿Cómo se toman en consideración las opiniones de los pueblos de estos países? No hay nada de eso. Esto no está previsto. Hemos visto, oído y leído, gracias en particular a los medios occidentales. No se trata de los a que se puede acusar de simpatizar de alguna manera a Moscú.

En los medos occidentales cualquier disidencia se reprime por chantaje y amenazas directas. Si no votáis a favor de la prórroga de las sanciones o de la imposición de unas sanciones nuevas, nosotros haremos esto y esto a vosotros, y sigue una lista en que se indica qué harán. Esto se aplica no solo a la postura antirrusa o las sanciones, sino también a la vida en la UE.

Recuerden los intentos de Polonia, Hungría y otros países de promover algo individual partiendo de intereses nacionales. ¿Cómo han finalizado? Con arbitrajes, amenazas políticas, mecanismos de presión. Es como en la fábula de Iván Krilov: "y ustedes, amigos, no importa cómo se sienten, no son buenos para los músicos". La ideología es errónea. Comenzó a dominarlo todo, no solo consideraciones pragmáticas, sino el derecho, el ámbito jurídico, los principios y valores proclamados como inquebrantables. La ideología política comenzó a dominar la democracia y las manifestaciones liberales en el sentido positivo. Esta ideología comenzó a dominar. "Subió al trono". ¿De qué ideología se trata? Es curioso. Resulta que se trata de la ideología que dicta la voluntad de los fuertes a los débiles, menos fuertes, imponiendo el punto de vista de los que ahora tienen las riendas del poder. Cambian personas, actores, jugadores. Inmediatamente cambian las superestructuras ideológicas. Y el hecho de que las personas que estuvieron cumpliendo la voluntad de los encargados de de tomar decisiones, durante muchos años, sufren de esto no interesa a nadie. Así ha ocurrido. Lamentablemente, es lo que está sucediendo con la UE actualmente.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Al parecer, todo el conjunto de la compañía de Leopard 2A4 italianos ha sido trasladado al sector Andreevka del frente.
> 
> Ahora están en la estepa desnuda sin apoyo de defensa aérea en Sukhoi Stavka en la zona de ataque de la artillería y la aviación rusa.
> 
> ...



Italia tiene Leopards?


----------



## Mort Cinder (3 Sep 2022)

Hostia, mira que al principio pensé que se podía discutir contigo. Por lo visto, llevo las defensas bajas. Hala, a la nevera


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Decenas de miles....cuatro gatos.....
> Lo digo porque ese lugar SIEMPRE está lleno de gente, además, meter que son protestas "anti otan", es tramposillo, cuanto menos...



Por eso estoy seguro q en tele 5 no van a sacar esta manifestacion en Praga...

Alfonbass ya aguantamos bastante mierda otanista en todas partes... dejanos algun espacio donde podamos explayarnos Vete a un debate en tele 5 que estaras en tu salsa... o en alguna radio argentina largando alguna burrada sobre cristina...

Anda no seais abusones y dejadnos algun sitio... nosotros no vamos a salir en tele 5


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Inside hospital on Ukraine’s frontline: ‘Russia wants to destroy fabric of our lives’
> 
> 
> Work goes on inside the bombarded Mykolaiv hospital near key offensive to retake Kherson
> ...



Está muy bien redactado. La intención es tocar los puntos sensibles de cada cual, incluso conmigo lo estaban consiguiendo hasta que he leído lo del perro, ahí se me han encendido las alarmas pues es un reclamo sentimentalista de cajón en la propaganda anglosajona. Este relato es mayormente falso. Es como uno de esos guiones de Spielberg que consiguen que te emociones e incluso llorar. Pero una puta farsa.

Hay cosas que caen por su propio peso, ya las conocemos y no quiero redundar en ellas, y todas asociadas al 'buen hacer' ruso que se esfuerza en limitar las bajas civiles. Y no solo por mera humanidad, que podríamos argumentar que es hipócrita (o no), sino por pura lógica propagandística, siendo que ellos quieren aprovechar la ocasión (y me parece perfecto) para recuperar esas regiones rusas amputadas por la disolución de la URSS.

Resumiendo: Esto es como uno de esos relatos de @Clavisto, contundentes y tocadores de la fibra sensible, pero falsos de toda falsedad.


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT?
> 
> Qué mal rollo da esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178534



Muy artística...Un pelele golem tapando al corazón de las tinieblas que le mueve brazos, cuerpo y hozico...


----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El politólogo Fukuyama predice lo que va a pasar en la guerra:
> 
> *El experto cree que “Rusia va a perder en el sur y Ucrania podrá liberar la región de Jersón y la costa del mar Negro”.*
> 
> ...



Si lo dice Francis Fukuyama... entonces significa que Rusia va a ganar. El Fukuyama es un vendehumos de la hostia. Veamos lo que decía en El Fin de la Historia.

_El fin de la historia significaría el fin de las guerras y las revoluciones sangrientas, los hombres satisfacen sus necesidades a través de la actividad económica sin tener que arriesgar sus vidas en ese tipo de batalla._

Poco tiempo después de soltar esa chorrada, las guerras en la ex-Yugoslavia le dieron un buen guantazo en su cara de ultraliberal de la Rand Corporation. Encima, hemos ido a peor en todos los aspectos. Como dicen por ahí, nos prometieron bases en la Luna... y nos dieron el WhatsApp.

Menudo jeta el japo. Eso sí, vendió unos cuantos libros, que de ese se trataba.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Italia tiene Leopards?



Leopard 2 no que yo sepa. 

Tiene el cañon autopropulsado de 155 mm 'Palmaria' y el antiaéreo de 76 mm 'OTOMATIC', que utilizan chasis derivado del Leopard 1.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Madre mía que la cosa se pone cada vez más patética.  

*"Las empresas estatales de Rusia han informado sobre las nuevas formas de selección de 'voluntarios' para la guerra. Por lo que la empresa 'Russian Railways' recibió una orden para buscar hasta 10.000 nuevos candidatos para un contrato a corto plazo entre empleados civiles" *


----------



## vil. (3 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Pues en la última y más importante: la Guerra Fría, que la URSS perdió sin pegar un tiro. ¿Recuerda toda aquella pamema de la Guerra de las Galaxias de Reagan? Los soviéticos se la tragaron enterita, hasta que fue demasiado tarde.
> 
> Y no sólo eso, sino que compraron todo el pack ideológico. Recuerdo declaraciones de Julio Anguita diciendo que en las sesiones del Politburó a las que asistió como invitado a finales de los 80 se hablaba más de libre mercado que en el consejo de administración de cualquier gran empresa occidental.
> 
> Luego, ellos solitos desmantelaron su país sin luchar. Uno de los casos históricos más sangrantes de la teoría de Sun Tzu.




Uno de los grandes problemas de quienes apoyan a la OTAN Y todos sus desvaríos es haberse tragado la propaganda y no haber sido capaces de discernir la verdad de lo que es simple autobombo...

Arabía Saudí hundió realmente la economía soviética, una economía de guerra diseñada por Stalin y que había funcionado tan bien que llevó a la URSS de la quiebra de la IIWW a hundir la economía del Tio Sam y su Bretton-woods, después de muerto, que ya es la rehostia... pero los sucesores simplemente se dejarón llevar, tanto por una estructurar vieja como incapaz de rehacerse a la muerte de un personaje tan dominante, con todo aguantaron varios años... y mientras dormitaban, fueron incapaces de entender cómo el DUMPING de precios petroleros que estaban haciendo desde la OPEP en aquiescencia con EE.UU. les iba minando; por cierto lo mismo que está sucediendo a día de hoy con Europa y el gas, o podríamos decir que Rusia nos está aplicando el aprendizaje de aquello y HOY quienes dormitamos somos nosotros y nuestros dirigentes, incapaces de ver cómo se va desmoronando toda la economia... es lo mismo con los personajes intercambiados...

Bastó la guerra de Afganistan para que la falta de competitividad de la economía rusa, junto con sus costes sobredimensionados supusiesen su ruina...

Rusia jamás compitió en igualdad con EE.UU.; ni lo pretendieron... se suele contar la historia del lápiz para escribir en el espacio de los rusos y como los americanos para la misma actividad invirtieron en el desarrollo de un dispositivo impresionante y de coste bestial… que no ser veraz no importa, era tal la cosa y FUNCIONABA muy bien en tanto en cuanto los rusos gestionaron sus recursos de modo eficaz; pero cuando quebró EE.UU. Y Arabia empezó a hacerles ese DUMPING de precios no lo vieron venir y… AL FINAL el lápiz era MÁS CARO que el famoso dispositivo y sus inversiones…

Qué le acontece a Europa hoy con el gas y su precio… pues que a estos precios y si el resto del mundo a través de Rusia lo consiguen un 10% más barato, no hay empresa que sea capaz en EUROPA de producir NADA… es un DUMPING energético a la inversa, DONDE EUROPA ha decidido SUICIDARSE al igual que hizo la URSS y con la misma ceguera…

Empantanarse en Ucrania es la mejor estrategia EXISTENTE para RUSIA… fue lo mismo que aconteció a Rusia en Afganistan… misma estrategia, mismos resultados por coherencia… sólo que esta vez quíen se va a la quiebra es Europa y DA LO MISMO LO MUCHO QUE algunos lo advirtamos y los diferentes parámetros lo estén cantando, QUÉ HACEN LOS DIRIGENTES: empecinarse contra un muro… qué hicieron los rusos: empecinarse contra un muro…

Sus dirigentes veían al sistema occidental y no paraban de quedarse perplejos viendo sus infinitas realizaciones… NO ERAN CAPACES DE VER SUS incapacidades… hoy europa tiene el mismo problema; sólo que sólo es capaz de ver sus infinitas virtudes como imposibles de derrotar… no tenemos recursos en reserva y sin embargo SÓLO VEMOS lo que queremos ver…

Y… y… y… GREENSPAN… cuidado, Arabia Saudí puso lo básico y fundamental, que sin ello no hubiese llegado aquello a ningún lugar, pero Greenspan puso todo el tingaldo a funcionar metiendo en el circuito TIMOS PONZI sin ningún reparo y a niveles jamás vistos…

Eso derrotó a la URSS…

Y no, no fue ninguna guerra de las galaxias…

Por cierto el Timo Ponzi Greenspaniano es lo que hoy seguimos viviendo con la IMPRESORA y el desfase que ello ha producido, pero… es que de lo contrario, no habría respaldo alguno para todas las inversiones… es creerse lo que se ponga encima de la mesa y…

Sería bueno que se dejase de CREER todas las tontunas históricas contadas como cotorras sin sentido y ni media verdad…

Arabia Saudí y sus OPEP amparando un TIMO PONZI… que le pregunten a Madoff si no se puede engañar a todos siempre o casi siempre o hasta un tiempo bastante largo…. jajajajajajaa


----------



## Iskra (3 Sep 2022)

Kyiv no podrá recuperarse de la falla cerca de Kherson : The Evening Standard


Kyiv no podrá recuperarse de las pérdidas sufridas como resultado de la contraofensiva fallida en Kherson. sobre eso escribe el columnista del British Evening Standard, Robert Fox. glas.ru Fox está convencido de que cualquier acción ofensiva de la UAF es más simbólica que estratégica. Señaló que...




es.news-front.info





*Kyiv no podrá recuperarse de las pérdidas sufridas como resultado de la contraofensiva fallida en Kherson. sobre eso escribe el columnista del British Evening Standard, Robert Fox.*




glas.ru
Fox está convencido de que cualquier acción ofensiva de la UAF es más simbólica que estratégica. Señaló que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, lo aceptó, a pesar de las objeciones de casi todos los asesores militares, quienes señalaron la falta de preparación del ejército. Además, el autor recordó las palabras del ex oficial del MI6 Alex Younger, quien explicó anteriormente por qué el fracaso de Kyiv en una posible contraofensiva sería extremadamente desastroso para Ucrania.


> “Una derrota en la desembocadura del Dniéper sería un revés del que sería difícil recuperarse para las actuales autoridades de Kyiv”, escribe Fox.



Sugirió que Volodymyr Zelensky decidió iniciar las hostilidades solo por temor a perder el apoyo de los aliados occidentales, especialmente de la Unión Europea, lo que demuestra abiertamente la decepción de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, enfatizando la falta de progreso.



> Recordemos, anteriormente, el diario británico The Times escribió el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, está tratando de convencer a la comunidad internacional y a los acreedores occidentales de que Ucrania no está derrotada por Rusia y no está perdiendo territorio.



Fuente
=============================================================








Wall Street Journal: Los suministros de armas de la OTAN para Ucrania están agotados


La edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal reconoce que la tasa de gasto de Ucrania en armas y municiones occidentales en el campo de batalla superó la tasa de su producción hasta tal punto que el exceso de existencias que anteriormente se proporcionaba a Ucrania casi se agotó. Como...




es.news-front.info





*Wall Street Journal: Los suministros de armas de la OTAN para Ucrania están agotados*

*La edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal reconoce que la tasa de gasto de Ucrania en armas y municiones occidentales en el campo de batalla superó la tasa de su producción hasta tal punto que el exceso de existencias que anteriormente se proporcionaba a Ucrania casi se agotó. Como resultado, la OTAN se enfrentará a la disminución de las existencias de armas avanzadas.*




novostivl.ru
El diario recuerda que el 19 de agosto Estados Unidos prometió otros 775 millones de dólares para Ucrania. La asistencia incluirá sistemas antitanque Javelin, misiles para lanzacohetes HIMARS y munición de artillería. También incluye misiles TOW, obuses de 105 mm y munición de artillería de menor calibre. La publicación señala que los últimos sistemas están desactualizados y son menos avanzados que los que se suministraron a Ucrania anteriormente. Esto puede indicar que la tasa de uso de armas occidentales en el campo de batalla por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha superado su producción hasta el punto de que el exceso de existencias proporcionado a Ucrania casi se ha agotado.


> Si es así, entonces la OTAN tendrá que lidiar con una cantidad cada vez menor de sistemas avanzados. Lo más probable, escribe el WSJ, es que la guerra continuará y con grandes pérdidas. Esto significa una mayor presión de los países que apoyan a Ucrania, lo que significa una inflación sostenida, una reducción en el suministro de gas ruso para calefacción y una caída en el apoyo popular a Ucrania.



Volodymyr Zelenskyy debe admitir, señala el periódico, que la reducción en el ritmo de reposición de municiones, así como el suministro de nuevos equipos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, tendrá consecuencias desastrosas para el ejército ucraniano en el campo de batalla. La intensificación de la crisis global también afectará el mensaje de apoyo financiero del exterior, que Zelensky se verá obligado a explicar al pueblo de Ucrania.


> El WSJ está de acuerdo en que iniciar un acuerdo diplomático sería vergonzoso para Ucrania y tal vez se consideraría una derrota. Sin embargo, dado que hay pocas posibilidades de “salir del pantano actual”, puede ser mejor negociar ahora, antes de que las cosas empeoren.



La buena preparación, las grandes tácticas y los valientes soldados son fundamentales, pero sin armas, alimentos y combustible, los ejércitos se estancan, concluye la publicación. Esta bien puede ser la explicación de lo que está sucediendo hoy en el frente, ya que «el campo de batalla se vuelve estático» y una futura ofensiva ucraniana parece cada vez más improbable.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Rusia no tiene nada que hacer mientras el pueblo Ucraniano se resista, y cuánto más dure la guerra, más en su contra va a ir.

Les ha salido el tiro por la culata a esos hijos de puta. Y me atrevo a pronosticar que si la guerra dura, Crimea también volverá a Ucrania.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Muchos no es que pensemos que Putin tenga razón. La razón te la doy gratis, chaval, pa ti la perra gorda. De lo que se trata es de que esta mierda termine de una puta vez, ¿entiendes? Y la única vía factible de que termine esta matanza es que Rusia consiga sus metas y se negocie una paz como sea. Cuanto antes se negocie, menores serán las concesiones que pida Vladimir Vladimirovich.
> Lo que hace y propone gente como tú es alargar el conflicto, por eso tocas los huevos, tio. Aunque reconozco, para mi desgracia, que amigos íntimos piensan como tú.
> 
> 
> Y no hay que ser Pro-Putin para condenar al payaso y a su camarilla, que anteponen su gloria y su fortuna a las vidas de su pueblo.



Seguramente, si alguien viniera a imponerte algo, tu respuesta no sería: "Bueeeeno, me dejo hacer, eh, que hagan conmigo lo que quieran"

O me equivoco acaso?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que pido al estado cuando pago mis impuestos son: educación, sanidad, seguros sociales e infraestructuras...
> 
> Lo que nunca le he pedido, es que con mi dinero pague aventuras bélicas a miles de kilometros en defensa de intereses ajenos.
> 
> Así de fácil.



Es que..-..a ver como te lo digo....nunca vas a pagar por esas cosas, sino por lo que quiera el estado y sus intereses....y esos...no son los tuyos, oh, sorpresa, no se podía saber...


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Me había propuesto no responderte a nada, pero esto, madre mía... ¿estás diciendo que había 70000 turistas? Lo tuyo ya es enfermizo.



Lo que digo es que el post da la "sensación" (queriendo que sea así) de que hay 70 000 "prorusos" en esa plaza y que están pidiendo poco menos que aliarse con Rusia en contra de la "malvada OTAN"....
Yo digo, y mantengo, que la opinión mayoritaria en República Checa no puede estar más lejos de esa idea...
Otra cosa es que la gente ande cabreada, los precios han subido bastante y se nota, pero ahí no hay 70 000 "anti otan"


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que hacer mientras el pueblo Ucraniano se resista, y cuánto más dure la guerra, más en su contra va a ir.
> 
> Les ha salido el tiro por la culata a esos hijos de puta. Y me atrevo a pronosticar que si la guerra dura, Crimea también volverá a Ucrania.



En qué realidad vives?

Que datos de 4789 páginas no has leído u obvias?

Cobras por tu relato deshechando datos?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Un trol *con un mes en el foro* hablándole a un forero del 2006.
> 
> Qué épocas de oro cuando existía la netiquette.



Bueno, la antiguedad....yo te he visto a ti en el foro defender que "la tierra ez plana"..........


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Por eso estoy seguro q en tele 5 no van a sacar esta manifestacion en Praga...
> 
> Alfonbass ya aguantamos bastante mierda otanista en todas partes... dejanos algun espacio donde podamos explayarnos Vete a un debate en tele 5 que estaras en tu salsa... o en alguna radio argentina largando alguna burrada sobre cristina...
> 
> Anda no seais abusones y dejadnos algun sitio... nosotros no vamos a salir en tele 5



Crees que yo "voy a salir en Tele 5" con un discurso anarcocapitalista??
En serio?

Nada os viene mejor que tener contestación, que os da una vidilla que te cagas

A discutir más y defender las ideas a base de esfuerzo mental, cojones ya!, que poca sangre!


----------



## cebollin-o (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que..-..a ver como te lo digo....nunca vas a pagar por esas cosas, sino por lo que quiera el estado y sus intereses....y esos...no son los tuyos, oh, sorpresa, no se podía saber...



-"El estado soy yo". (Luis XXL)


----------



## Elimina (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> Hostia, mira que al principio pensé que se podía discutir contigo. Por lo visto, llevo las defensas bajas. Hala, a la nevera



¿Coz? Pero si tiene 6 años


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Mort Cinder dijo:


> El telediario alemán mostraba, al pricipio de la invasión , a madres en guarderías preparando cócteles Molotov, entre críos correteando



Y el español. Con banderas de Azov de fondo. Así sin vaselina....


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Dios santo! lo de este hombre distorsionando la realidad debe ser la disociación cognitiva en la que vive alfonbass.
> así con todo se tiene montadao su propio y particular universo a su deseo y capricho, eso sí, con la lógica del delirante paranoico, aunque sin la intensidad emocional.



Pero qué distorsionar la realidad, que no se piensa así en Chequia, coño ya, que yo eso lo he comprobado en primera persona...

Igual que te digo que lo mayoritario en España es ser "progre" y la "izquierda facilona"


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Sep 2022)

Creo que me perdí o es simplemente que los políticos Europeos son tontos. Europa impuso sanciones en primer lugar y ya no pueden amenazar con nada mas...esta gente para que clase de publico habla?


La UE espera que Rusia respete los contratos de suministro de gas
*La UE espera que Rusia respete los contratos de suministro de gas*

*El comisario económico, Paolo Gentiloni, ha asegurado que, si no se cumple lo acordado, están "listos para reaccionar".*

------


Si la amenaza va referida a la fijación de precios máximos.

Hay dos escenarios evidentes:

1) se introduce el precio tope con sanciones muy duras por su incumplimiento, Rusia reduce las exportaciones, el precio mundial del petróleo se dispara, el petróleo ruso vuelve al mercado en forma de suministros grises con algún descuento en relación con el nuevo nivel de mercado más alto

2) el precio máximo se introduce sin fuertes sanciones secundarias, Rusia oculta inmediatamente las exportaciones o el precio real de miradas indiscretas y casi no reduce los volúmenes, los precios mundiales del petróleo están creciendo moderadamente.

*Ambos escenarios encarecen algo el petróleo para los países occidentales* (no se logra el objetivo de bajar la inflación), y aunque los ingresos de Rusia están cayendo, la caída no es tan dramática (el debilitamiento económico prácticamente no se produce), es decir, los objetivos no se logran.

En general, el principal indicador de que todo esto está cerca de la charlatanería es que el mercado del petróleo casi no reacciona a tales noticias y mensajes, además, no hay reacción al tipo de cambio del rublo, ni en el mercado de valores ruso. Por lo tanto, no hay ningún escenario aterrador en el precio actual.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> -"El estado soy yo". (Luis XXL)



Ese es tu problema....que el estado seguirá sin consultarte en qué gastar tu dinero...


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica España va a perder algo más que la dignidad…se veía venir…USA apoya a Marruecos…
> La ex ministra socialista Trujillo cree que Ceuta y Melilla son "vestigios del pasado" que "interfieren" en las relaciones con Rabat
> 
> 
> ...



El lobby promarroquí está desatado.....


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2022)

En los medios de comunicación europeos, ni la sangrienta derrota de la "contraofensiva" 
ni el intento de asalto a la central nuclear llegaron a producirse. Con ese agujero negro
mediático ¿Como no se va a creer la peña qué Rusia va a perder hasta los calzoncillos,
si casi nada de lo acontecido ha existido?

Lo jodido va a ser cuando la realidad se imponga... No quiero ni pensarlo.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Socialistas, el PSOE, traicionando a España. Lo nunca visto. Cualquier día me encuentro con que están soltando a los etarras del tiro en la nuca.



El lobby promarroqui está también en la derecha. Es transversal en la élite española. Sólo tienes que leer a FJL o el español de Pedro Jeta. Y si ya quieres irte a los orígenes busca información sobre Solis Ruiz, Muñoz Grandes o el inefable Anson.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que hacer mientras el pueblo Ucraniano se resista, y cuánto más dure la guerra, más en su contra va a ir.
> 
> Les ha salido el tiro por la culata a esos hijos de puta. Y me atrevo a pronosticar que si la guerra dura, Crimea también volverá a Ucrania.



No es por nada pero eso lo llevas diciendo desde el primer dia. Si la guerra dura al final Kiev sera Rusia.


----------



## Elimina (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y el español. Con banderas de Azov de fondo. Así sin vaselina....



Esa es la manera. Entra directamente, terapia de choque. Así cualquier barbaridad que venga después es aceptable. Y vive diox que lo han hecho, los hijos de пута. Podemos ponernos del lado del terrorismo si es por ir en contra del diablo.


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero eso lo llevas diciendo desde el primer dia. Si la guerra dura al final Kiev sera Rusia.



Claro por eso la toma de Kiev iba a durar apenas 3 dias......


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 31 de agosto de 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Rumanía a nivel calle la gente pasa de la guerra a un nivel que no podéis imaginar. 
Cosas de eslavos.... No les incumbe en absoluto. Se ve un poco más de apoyo ucraniano en Transilvania (por ejemplo en las iglesias protestantes) que en Bucovina o la Moldavia rumana, en las mismas puertas de Ucrania. 
Ven que el gobierno tiene sus compromisos con la UE y OTAN y lo aceptan sin más, pero si la participación electoral no llega al 40% es fácil de imaginar el escaso entusiasmo que suscitan sus decisiones.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El lobby promarroqui está también en la derecha. Es transversal en la élite española. Sólo tienes que leer a FJL o el español de Pedro Jeta. Y si ya quieres irte a los orígenes busca información sobre Solis Ruiz, Muñoz Grandes o el inefable Anson.



Y lo que es más importante, está en Washington.


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En los medios de comunicación europeos, ni la sangrienta derrota de la "contraofensiva"
> ni el intento de asalto a la central nuclear llegaron a producirse. Con ese agujero negro
> mediático ¿Como no se va a creer la peña qué Rusia va a perder hasta los calzoncillos,
> si casi nada de lo acontecido ha existido?
> ...



Como aperitivo te basta con repasar las reacciones a la caída de Kabul hace un año.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro por eso la toma de Kiev iba a durar apenas 3 dias......



Eso lo decian los anglos, no yo. En general mienten mucho, para tomar Kiev los rusos tienen que tomarse esto como lo que ha sido siempre desde el 2014 una guerra contra la OTAN.

De hecho han destruido casi completamente el ejercito Ucraniano, que ha sido reemplazado por material comprado o producido por la OTAN. Se ve en los restos de la "ofensiva". Los tanques siguen siendo de fabricación sovietica pero de los paises del este de europa, y la mayoría de transportes ya son claramente otanicos.

Putin se resiste a dar los pasos necesarios, pero es que es su estilo. En 2014 se resistio a defender a su aliado.........y al final la cosa ha acabado 8 años despues como debio empezar entonces. Pero no puede tampoco retroceder, así que da tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## vil. (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cuando los fuegos del "serbal" arden...
> 
> Más de 70.000 checos se manifiestan en Praga exigiendo la dimisión del gobierno, gas ruso barato y neutralidad.
> 
> ...



Esto es real o simple fake????... las encuestas no son nada alagüeñas y si esto es verdad... vamos hacia disturbios sociales muy graves en cuanto empiece de verdad la cosa a ponerse fea, que será más o menos allá por Diciembre y es que ahí el frío no es cosa de broma y ya la gente no está acostumbrada a vivir sin según que parámetros...

Es una aberración lo que está aconteciendo...


----------



## rejon (3 Sep 2022)

Veneno de sapo, notas de suicidio, accidentes de coche... hasta 10 oligarcas han muerto en 7 meses en extrañas circunstancias #Rusia #Ucrania 

Maganov tenía 67 años y se había mostrado en contra de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Recién iniciada la guerra, Lukoil, la mayor petrolera privada rusa, pidió el cese de las hostilidades y su resolución a través de vías diplomáticas. Seis meses después se ha caído por una ventana.

"Haciendo un llamamiento para que se ponga fin cuanto antes al conflicto armado, expresamos nuestra sincera empatía con todas las víctimas que se ven afectadas por esta tragedia... Apoyamos firmemente un alto el fuego duradero y la resolución de los problemas mediante negociaciones serias y diplomacia", decía la declaración del consejo de administración de Lukoil.

¿Por qué Maganov estaba ingresado en un hospital? Según los medios de comunicación estatales rusos, que citan una fuente no identificadas, el empresario había sido ingresado en el hospital clínico Central de Moscú por una afección cardíaca y había estado tomando antidepresivos.

Las cámaras de seguridad podrían dar reveladora información, pero, casualmente, se habían apagado para realizar reparaciones. Es lo que asegura Baza, un sitio de noticias ruso con vínculos con la policía. Cuenta The Guardian que esta web sugiere que Maganov podría haber resbalado desde un balcón cuando fumaba.

Era un estrecho colaborador de uno de los fundadores de Lukoil, Vagit Alekperov, un antiguo ministro de petróleo soviético que dimitió de su cargo de director general poco después de que la UE impusiera sanciones por la invasión de Ucrania. Maganov era presidente del consejo de administración de Lukoil desde 2020. 









Veneno de sapo, notas de suicidio, accidentes de coche... hasta diez oligarcas han muerto en siete meses en extrañas circunstancias


Putin no asistirá al funeral de Mihail Gorbachov. Tampoco al de Ravil Maganov, el presidente de la petrolera rusa Lukoil, que murió este jueves tras caer...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y el español. Con banderas de Azov de fondo. Así sin vaselina....



Spengler era un adelantado a su época, pero acertó en lo de la decadencia de Occidente. Por supuesto que todas las civilizaciones e imperios caen por un proceso natural como la vida misma, pero esta decadencia, la nuestra, duele más porque es la nuestra.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Europa ya la tienen , hay que estar muy ciego para no ver eso. Europa se esta suicidando simplemente poruqe se lo piden los embajadores yanquis. Practicamente ningun pais protesta, para que vas a cargar contra un aliado que en realidad es tu lacayo y que moriria por tí. No tiene ningun sentido.
> 
> En cuanto a sacar a Putin con maniobras internas, es subestimarlos no contar con que lo intenten y tengan planes para ellos. Tumbaron a la URSS de esa forma y era mucho más fuerte que la Rusia actual. Seguramente habia esos planes, simplemente habran salido mal, estas cosas son complejisimas no van a funcionarles siempre.



No es verdad. La URSS no era mucho más fuerte a nivel interno que Rusia pk el KGB estaba hasta los cojones de los viejos del Commintern y ahora el KGB está en el poder y CONTROLA Rusia al milímetro con herramientas que en 1991 eran inimaginables.

Si Beria llega a tener internet y telefonía móvil hoy hablaríamos todos Ruso.

Hoy en día en ningún país serio como Irán, China, Arabia Saudí, Rusia o EEUU es posible ningún tipo de movimiento disidente. Sería eliminado en su estado embrionario. Para entendernos, dos semanas después de Hitler y Goebbels quedaran para montar un partido político nacionalista en Alemania, les aparecería la Inteligencia de la Rep. de Weimar en su casa, se los llevaría no se sabe donde y nunca más se sabría de ellos. Lo mismo sucedería con George Washington o Lenin.

No somos conscientes del nivel de control que tiene el sistema sobre nosotros y de lo indefensos que estamos. Pueden hacer con nosotros lo que quieran. Por eso es básico estar en lado de un nacionalista como Xi o Putin pk como mínimo al tener interés por sus países sabes que si no vas contra corriente tienes opciones de salir bien parado. En los enloquecidos países occidentales no hay donde agarrase, solo rezar y esperar que no te jodan con alguna norma arbitraria absurda que se inventen en un momento dado.


----------



## vil. (3 Sep 2022)

PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... entendiste lo de las PERAS o sigues sin entenderlo... si lo entiendes te sigo explicando, sino tienes que releer lo que te expliqué, te hago el examen y si veo que lo apruebas, te sigo explicando... pero primero ENTIENDE Lo de las peras, que es fácil, pero tú no das para eso... jajajajajajajaaa...

Por cierto la economía de guerra de la URSS la hundió la propia URSS por su falta de visión... la misma que hoy sufre la gente que no entiende lo de las peras.... jajajajajajajaaaaaaa


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El lobby promarroquí está desatado.....



...En relación directamente proporcional a los hijos de perra del partido nazionalsocialista obrero español. He dicho y salvo mi honor.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (3 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "_Ahora es necesario proteger a Rusia de los caprichos de Occidente, tanto presentes como futuros". "... y cuando terminen con las rabietas, vendrán a nosotros, y luego veremos con qué nos han venido..." --_ Lavrov



Los rusos son demasiado moderados. 

Deberían adoptar la política de los iraníes: Me preparas una, pues te la devuelvo multiplicada por dos.

Deberían darles una ostia a gringos y piratas que la recuerden durante cuatro o cinco generaciones. Y anda que no hay sitios donde hacerlo.

Al día siguiente dejan de tocar los cojones.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El lobby promarroqui está también en la derecha. Es transversal en la élite española. Sólo tienes que leer a FJL o el español de Pedro Jeta. Y si ya quieres irte a los orígenes busca información sobre Solis Ruiz, Muñoz Grandes o el inefable Anson.



De Corpiño Jota me espero cualquier cosa, pero lo de Fede apoyando a Marruecos no lo he escuchado.


----------



## delhierro (3 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es verdad. La URSS no era mucho más fuerte a nivel interno que Rusia pk el KGB estaba hasta los cojones de los viejos del Commintern y ahora el KGB está en el poder y CONTROLA Rusia al milímetro con herramientas que en 1991 eran inimaginables.
> 
> Si Beria llega a tener internet y telefonía móvil hoy hablaríamos todos Ruso.
> 
> ...



Cuando subio Gorbi al poder, los EEUU tenian que meter los topos con cuentagotas y lo consiguieron. Ahora rusia es un pais con topos hasta en la sopa. LLeva 30 años abierto en canal a occidente, y los anglos no desaprovechan oportunidades.

Evidentemente los Rusos estan trabajando en atajar todo tipo de mierda que supongo los anglos tendran en marcha pero los tienen dentro. Cuando llego Gorbi los tenian fuera.

Esas herramientas tambien permiten un control desde fuera que no seria admitido ni imaginable hace 30 años. Los chinos las han cortado, Rusia anda muy detras en esa lucha.

En cuanto a que la gente no queria y esto o aquello. Esa gente voto mantener la URSS por un 75% la cupula se paso los ressultados por el forro.


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es real o simple fake????... las encuestas no son nada alagüeñas y si esto es verdad... vamos hacia disturbios sociales muy graves en cuanto empiece de verdad la cosa a ponerse fea, que será más o menos allá por Diciembre y es que ahí el frío no es cosa de broma y ya la gente no está acostumbrada a vivir sin según que parámetros...
> 
> Es una aberración lo que está aconteciendo...



Es cierto, he visto fotos de la manifestación, pero no recuerdo la web.


----------



## Peineto (3 Sep 2022)

¿Otra vez el movimiento husita 2,0? Tendría su gracia.


----------



## Praktica (3 Sep 2022)

*Lucha por Kherson. Todos los puentes sobre el río Ingulets han sido destruidos. Mapa de las hostilidades hoy.*
03.09.2022
03.09.2022 Бои за Херсон. Были уничтожены все переправы через Ингулец. Новости с Украины за день. Карта боевых действий на Украине на сегодня. Свежее от Юрий Подоляка (13 видео) ⋆ Про Войну-Военная хроника.
tr yd+de

*Las tropas rusas han destruido todos los puentes sobre el río Ingulets.* El cuarto día de la ofensiva de las FAU sobre Kherson fue tan infructuoso como los demás. Es más,* ahora la iniciativa la tomaron las tropas de la RF y lanzaron un contraataque. Las FAU huyeron, abandonando gran cantidad de equipamiento y armas, incluidas occidentales.

Batalla de Kherson: situación en el sector Andreevsky a última hora del 3 de Septiembre:

Al final del cuarto día de la ‘ofensiva’ de las FAU en el sector Andreevsky* de la zona de Nikolaevsk-Krivoy Rog, *la iniciativa fue tomada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que destruyeron el puesto de mando de las FAU en Bereznevatom y atacaron zonas de posicionamiento de MRLS’s* HIMARS y Tochka-U, en las proximidades del asentamiento.

*Los tres puentes de pontones de las FAU quedaron fuera de combate: intentan vadear casi ‘haciendo pie’ el Ingulets. *En la *orilla sur,* fuerzas dispersas de las FAU q*uedaron atrapadas en un caldero,* aisladas de la agrupación de tropas del norte.

*Según los residentes locales, hay batallas en Ternivka: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron romper las líneas defensivas de las FAU en la otra orilla y pasar a la ofensiva. *Las tropas ucranianas, atrapadas en *otro caldero,* están siendo *atacadas con potencia masiva de fuego artillero.

Al norte de Kharkiv, los ucranianos, apoyándose en Tsyrkuny y Kutuzovka, intentaron atacar hacia el norte. Durante los dos días anteriores ya habían intentó una ofensiva allí, pero la operación fue frustrada por el fuego ruso de artillería, misiles y aviación. *Las unidades de las FAU fueron rodeadas, destruidas y varios oficiales de las FAU hechos prisioneros.

"Están arrancando del lado de Kryvi Rih, lo están intentando. *Los estábamos abrasando con las termobáricas de los TOS-1 y la aviación estaba trabajando con bombas pesadas de alto explosivo FAB de 500 Kgrs, *pero lo intentan. La infantería y nuestros carristas no les ayudan mucho: les disparan. La 45ª brigada está con nosotros. Hubo un avance en Petrovka, se metieron en un saco, los rodeamos y acabamos con ellos. Así que a partir del 29 estuvimos luchando, el 30 fue más tranquilo, pero ahí están…", *declaraciones de un soldado de primera línea.

En relación a las pérdidas de las FAU,* seguramente en Kiev no tienen en cuenta a los que fueron arrasados los ataques de aviación cerca de Sukhoy Stavok, durante dos días. *Es extremadamente difícil cuantificar los muertos,* más aún si es difícil saber de quién es la cabeza y de quién el culo. *Varias toneladas de FAB-500 arrojadas exactamente sobre sus cabezas dificultan enormemente identificaciones y enterramientos.

En dirección Kherson, las FAU no han conseguido ningún éxito serio. Una prueba indirecta de ello es que la información está cerrada, y desde hace unas veinticuatro horas, los editores ucranianos mantienen un silencio estoico. *Si normalmente se trata de un ‘deseo’, *ahora la información sobre Kherson está totalmente cerrada por parte de Ucrania. Esto sugiere que las cosas no van nada bien para ellos allí.

Las brigadas entrenadas por los británicos que se han lanzado a la ofensiva han sufrido pérdidas muy graves,* tanto en personal como en vehículos blindados. *Los tanques y los BMP recolectados en los países del antiguo campo oriental *-Bulgaria, Rumanía, Polonia, la República Checa, Eslovaquia- fueron macahados: *“Todo eso fue quemado".* (Voenkor Kotenok Z).

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*video -* Las AFU están huyendo, abandonando mucho equipo en la región de Kherson. E*l ejército ruso se apodera de vehículos blindados de la OTAN. *El vídeo muestra un BMP YPR-765 holandés (un M113 APC estadounidense mejorado).

*video - *Imágenes de combates de infantería en el sur. *Disparan pero mientras mantienen la cabeza baja en una zanja, al estar inmovilizados por fuego ruso.*

*video - *"*Batalla de Kursk" en la región de Kherson - Día 5 (02.09.22): las FAU volvieron a atacar, de nuevo sin éxito y con enormes pérdidas.* Y no se cansarán de ello. Ya es hora de pensar en pasar a la defensiva, pero siguen empujando y empujando como carneros.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es verdad. La URSS no era mucho más fuerte a nivel interno que Rusia pk el KGB estaba hasta los cojones de los viejos del Commintern y ahora el KGB está en el poder y CONTROLA Rusia al milímetro con herramientas que en 1991 eran inimaginables.
> 
> Si Beria llega a tener internet y telefonía móvil hoy hablaríamos todos Ruso.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post.


----------



## NPI (3 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT?
> 
> Qué mal rollo da esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178534



Esa imagen representa el CULTO al SATANISMO que impera en (EEUU, Canadá, UE, Japón, Corea del Sur, Australia, Nueva Zelanda e Israel), es decir, Club de Roma - Agenda 2030 - transhumanismo, etc...


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

¿Otra ofensiva?. Joderrrrr


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Que le den por culo al individuo y la puta libertad, la Libertad es la puta del Capital y la Democracia su palanganera. Decia Lutero que el Pueblo es como un burro, si lo monta Dios, hará el Bien, si lo monta el Diablo, hará el Mal. Por eso siempre lo debe montar Dios, es decir, el Partido, como en China. Eres un mierda como la puta Rejona, os pueden ir dando mucho por culo a tí y a él.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## NPI (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si lo dice Francis Fukuyama... entonces significa que Rusia va a ganar. El Fukuyama es un vendehumos de la hostia. Veamos lo que decía en El Fin de la Historia.
> 
> _El fin de la historia significaría el fin de las guerras y las revoluciones sangrientas, los hombres satisfacen sus necesidades a través de la actividad económica sin tener que arriesgar sus vidas en ese tipo de batalla._
> 
> ...



Es un *pata negra*


> *Fukuyama *es *miembro *del *Consejo Ejecutivo de la Rand Corporation*, del *Consejo Directivo de National Endowment for Democracy*, y del *consejo asesor para *_*Journal of Democracy*_, el *Inter-American Dialogue*, y *The New America Foundation*. Es miembro de la *American Political Science Association (APSA)*, el *Council on Foreign Relations*, y el *Pacific Council for International Affairs*.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

La pavica corresponsala de Telepingo "en algún lugar de Ucrania", "Los inspectores de la Agencia Internacional de Energia Atómica denuncia ataques ucranianos a la central"


----------



## NPI (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El lobby promarroqui está también en la derecha. Es transversal en la élite española. Sólo tienes que leer a FJL o el español de Pedro Jeta. Y si ya quieres irte a los orígenes busca información sobre Solis Ruiz, Muñoz Grandes o el inefable Anson.



O la exministra Ana Palacio(PP) que trabaja para Marruecos, Francia y EEUU.
Y recordad, que la FAES(PP) trabaja para la OSF
Y para los sectarios del hilo, esto no es un Barsa-Madrid que os veo venir de lejos.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

FM alemán: Pondré a Ucrania en primer lugar "sin importar lo que piensen mis votantes alemanes" o lo difícil que sea su vida.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## piru (3 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


>



¿T-62?


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que le den por culo al individuo y la puta libertad, la Libertad es la puta del Capital y la Democracia su palanganera. Decia Lutero que el Pueblo es como un burro, si lo monta Dios, hará el Bien, si lo monta el Diablo, hará el Mal. Por eso siempre lo debe montar Dios, es decir, el Partido, como en China. Eres un mierda como la puta Rejona, os pueden ir dando mucho por culo a tí y a él.



Es verdad. A nosotros nos tiene montados el PSOE y nos va de cine.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En qué realidad vives?
> 
> Que datos de 4789 páginas no has leído u obvias?
> 
> Cobras por tu relato deshechando datos?



Si haces caso a un imbecil vas a terminar mal, esto hijoputa solo esta aquí para soltar sus chorradas y le da igual mentir que no, porque su objetivo es la propaganda Otanica. No hagas caso a este gilipollas.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad. A nosotros nos tiene montados el PSOE y nos va de cine.



¿El PSOE? no hamijo, los Bastardos Unidos militarmente y la UE nazi económicamente, pero da los mismo, los españoles son como Semilla de Oro, lo soportan TODO.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando subio Gorbi al poder, los EEUU tenian que meter los topos con cuentagotas y lo consiguieron. Ahora rusia es un pais con topos hasta en la sopa. LLeva 30 años abierto en canal a occidente, y los anglos no desaprovechan oportunidades.
> 
> Evidentemente los Rusos estan trabajando en atajar todo tipo de mierda que supongo los anglos tendran en marcha pero los tienen dentro. Cuando llego Gorbi los tenian fuera.
> 
> ...



Putin lleva 20 años haciendo limpieza. Xi es cierto que está a otro nivel en cuanto a control de la situación, eso es innegable. Pero por dentro, Rusia es mil veces más fuerte ahora que en 1991. Seguramente está al nivel de solidez de la URSS de 1970. 

El Communismo era una herramienta pésima para el control social. El KGB entendía perfectamente esto pk se pasaban la vida viendo como trabajaba USA y la CIA con su Capitalismo. A la gente le das fiesta, luces de neón y dinero para comprarse unos caprichos y se queda más mansa que Dios. Si solo les das "lo necesario" se aburren, se amargan y se quieren largar. Xi lo entiende perfectamente y tiene sus Discotecas, sus luces de neón, sus móviles de alta gamma para que los chinos se maten a trabajar para gastarse el dinero en esas mierdas y se dejen de hostias políticas y movimientos disidentes. La URSS era panem, pero sin circenses la cosa no funciona y se les fue el tinglado al garete.

Rusia ha impedido la entrada de las redes sociales americanas, pk la información que gestionan es demasiado importante para el control de la población como para cedérselo a terceros, no hablemos si encima son tus enemigos. Saben al minuto que piensan, que quieren, que molesta a sus ciudadanos y lo utilizan para evitar que el ambiente se vaya de madre. Es más, con la info que tienen en estos momentos se anticipan a lo que la población va a pensar.

Tu eres muy belicista, siempre pides que Rusia se meta con todo lo gordo y sigo pensando que TODO lo que está haciendo el ejército Ruso está pensado para la futura ocupación del territorio y la fidelización de la población que será integrada en la federación. Los que mandan en Rusia están en el TOP3 mundial, en control social y la manipulación de masas. Si hacen algo, siempre tiene un motivo y NO es pastelear con Europa o USA, es recuperar el territorio que consideran necesario para dotar a Rusia de la fuerza y la estabilidad necesaria como para volver a ser el actor geopolítico más importante del continente europeo sin discusión.

La guerra al estilo Yankee ya hemos visto el éxito que ha tenido en la posguerra de Irak, Afganistán o Libia. Esto es otra cosa. Es la primera guerra liderada por un servicio secreto cuyo fin es la dominación de una porción de territorio equivalente al 50% de Europa. Pk esto no va a terminar en Ucrania, ni va a terminar esta década.


----------



## kelden (3 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Veneno de sapo, notas de suicidio, accidentes de coche... hasta 10 oligarcas han muerto en 7 meses en extrañas circunstancias #Rusia #Ucrania
> 
> Maganov tenía 67 años y se había mostrado en contra de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Recién iniciada la guerra, Lukoil, la mayor petrolera privada rusa, pidió el cese de las hostilidades y su resolución a través de vías diplomáticas. Seis meses después se ha caído por una ventana.



Están haciendo lo que debería hacer cualquier pais cuando un oligarca se mete en política .... Imagínate este pais dentro de 6 meses con medio IBEX a tomar por culo y el Garamendi refugiao en el Vaticano .....


----------



## kelden (3 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Putin lleva 20 años haciendo limpieza. Xi es cierto que está a otro nivel en cuanto a control de la situación, eso es innegable. Pero por dentro, Rusia es mil veces más fuerte ahora que en 1991. Seguramente está al nivel de solidez de la URSS de 1970.



A ver espabila .... Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta del emperador .... Solo porque cada vez que ha llamao le han recibido con un escupitajo en la jeta, se ha animao a montar este pollo. 20 años aguantando escupitajos en la jeta ..... Si le hubieran sentado a la derecha del emperador en la mesa del banquete, el encantao de la vida.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Sep 2022)

Como de costumbre, no te enteras, mermao. Putin le salvó el culo a Erdogán en el último golpe de estado que le diero los otánicos, por eso ahora procura no confiar una mierda en tus amigos los Bastardos. ¿de donde mierda salís?


----------



## cryfar74 (3 Sep 2022)

Curiosa forma de socorrer si en vez de retirar las tropas embolsadas lo que hacen es meter aun mas equipo, metiendo lo mejor que tenían. A ver como les sale la jugada, parece un plan sin fisuras,


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Sep 2022)

*Están intentando crear un atentado nuclear si o si*

*¡¡URGENTE: MAS DE 40 LANCHAS UCRANIANAS LANZAN UN DESEMBARCO EN EL AREA DE LA CENTRAL NUCLEAR!!


*


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es verdad. La URSS no era mucho más fuerte a nivel interno que Rusia pk el KGB estaba hasta los cojones de los viejos del Commintern y ahora el KGB está en el poder y CONTROLA Rusia al milímetro con herramientas que en 1991 eran inimaginables.
> 
> Si Beria llega a tener internet y telefonía móvil hoy hablaríamos todos Ruso.
> 
> ...



Así es. Pero nuestro problema dejando aparte este conflicto, es que gane quien gane, la realidad sigue siendo esa. Hemos creado un mundo horrible hijo de la tecnología. Y las clases dominantes harán uso de ese poder cual dioses para alcanzar sus fines. Siniestro futuro nos espera.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (3 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 20.00 horas del 3 de septiembre*
> 
> Durante el día, las AFU lograron ocupar por completo la aldea de Blagodatovka, aprovechando el cruce realizado por las AFU el día anterior, y desbloquear las tropas cercadas en la orilla sur del río Inhults.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver google y la escala puede ser 1:200.000, por lo que la profundidad de este dibujo "virtual" -no sabemos si es fidedigno y real-viene a ser de unos 8km por 2km en la zona mas estrecha. Al parecer la parcela alargada que se ve al sur de Bilohirka mide nada menos que dos km. ¡buen agro tienen los jodios rusos! Esa parecela tiene, si no hay error 2km2, es decir 200Ha


----------



## mazuste (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Como aperitivo te basta con repasar las reacciones a la caída de Kabul hace un año.



Recuerdo que, cuando se desató aquí la monstruosa campaña mediática contra el independentismo vasco
a partir de 1995, comentaba que ese bombardeo propagandístico de alfombra que estábamos recibiendo
significaba que tal operación de lavado cerebral de masas iba a trasladarse a España para los fines que les
interesara. Y efectivamente, así está sucediendo, pero a una escala mundial. Quien lo iba a decir...

Hoy, la gente en general no quiere escuchar ni saber nada y penetrar en ellos es harto complicado. 
No se trata razonar, son los sentimientos, se trata de la necesidad de "sentirse bien" y de mantener viva
su ilusión de estar en la sociedad "adecuada" que ha conocido, incluso frente a pruebas de lo contrario.

Como civilización, no tenemos mas remedio que alentar a los ucranianos a que se sacrifiquen por nosotros
para quitarnos de la cabeza que nosotros somos incapaces de afrontar lo que intentamos evitar.

Lindo panorama...


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad. A nosotros nos tiene montados el PSOE y nos va de cine.



A ese tarado lo tengo en ignorados hace tiempo, me resulta insoportable leerle especialmente por los exabruptos que suelta contra España. Ya ves que dice: 'el partido es dios' ¿se puede ser más subnormal y totalitario? y luego hace mención de Lutero, que asesinó a miles con su radicalismo. Vamos, 'lo mejor de lo mejor' toma de ejemplo.


----------



## kelden (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es verdad. A nosotros nos tiene montados el PSOE y nos va de cine.



La única diferencia entre los capataces del cortijo es que los del PSOE echan un poco más de pienso al ganao que los del PP. De tu condición de ovejilla exprimida en beneficio de los dueños del garito no te va a sacar ninguno de los dos. Ni VOX. Con VOX en vez de esquilarte una vez al año, lo harán 3. Eso si, te dejarán cepillarte a alguna ovejilla de otra ganadería o darle un par de hostias a la parienta de vez en cuando para que te desahogues ...  

De todas formas son graciosos los furibundos debates que os montais entre los partidarios de la cocacola y los de la pepsicola.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Pero nuestro problema dejando aparte este conflicto, es que gane quien gane, la realidad sigue siendo esa. Hemos creado un mundo horrible hijo de la tecnología. Y las clases dominantes harán uso de ese poder cual dioses para alcanzar sus fines. Siniestro futuro nos espera.



Sí, la tecnología permite apalancar el poder como jamás ha sido posible en la historia. Sólo el mantenimiento de grandes bloques políticos impide que toda la humanidad pueda depender de la voluntad de una sola persona.


----------



## kelden (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *Sí, la tecnología permite apalancar el poder como jamás ha sido posible en la historia*. Sólo el mantenimiento de grandes bloques políticos impide que toda la humanidad pueda depender de la voluntad de una sola persona.



Eso es porque al 90 % de la peña no os da ni para no cagaros encima. Os comprais todos los cachivaches que os venden y consumís todas las "nuevas tecnologías" sin entenderlas ni saber lo que hacen y luego pasa lo que pasa ....   No me dais ninguna pena ....


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, la tecnología permite apalancar el poder como jamás ha sido posible en la historia. Sólo el mantenimiento de grandes bloques políticos impide que toda la humanidad pueda depender de la voluntad de una sola persona.



Ya, como medida temporal tendrá su efecto. El problema es que cuando veamos desaparecer de escena a los actuales actores, Washington-Londres, y el mundo multipolar comience su 'año primero', se iniciará la cuenta atrás para la hegemonía. Y dará igual que (suponiendo) las élites multi-polares hoy día no quieran tal cosa. No importa pues no sabemos quienes ocuparán su lugar después.

La verdad, es que lo único que puede salvar al mundo es Dios. Pero siendo pragmático diré: 'lo que le puede dar algunos siglos más a la humanidad, es volver a la edad media'. Vamos, que termine totalmente el mundo tecnológico.

Cualquiera pensará que ese futuro medieval es imposible, pero no, lo es. Ya hablé en otras ocasiones sobre el campo magnético y la atmósfera debilitándose. También de las apocalípticas consecuencias que traería un colapso de estos, y la cosa va a más. Y seguro que esto se ha repetido con el transcurrir de los milenios en repetidas ocasiones, pero como no había tecnología, lo único que notaba el personal era que hacía más calor. Pero hoy día significará no solo el colapso de todo el sistema que nos sostiene, además el incendio incontrolable de todos los centros urbanos con tendido eléctrico. Los gritos que resonarán por todo el orbe el día en que sus TV planas gigantes, sus neveras, lavadoras y demás electrodomésticos ardan o exploten, será épico. No habrá película de ciencia ficción que iguale el evento. Y los bosques plagados de líneas de alta tensión, ardiendo al unísono...


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De Corpiño Jota me espero cualquier cosa, pero lo de Fede apoyando a Marruecos no lo he escuchado.



Apoya la tesis marroquí en el Sáhara. Que todo el contencioso es un invento de Argelia (rojos caca culo pedo pis) y que los del Polisario son Mauritanos.
No sería difícil encontrar sus perlas por ahí.
Federico es ultra anglo, por lo que lógicamente apoyar a Marruecos (el Israel del Magreb) es casi obligado.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> OT?
> 
> Qué mal rollo da esta foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178534



Una amalgama de malos de películas.
Biden es clavado al Drácula de Coppola, la escena es calcada a la de V de Vendetta y el gesto es el que pone Hitler cuando canta "Moving on Up".
No sé si es un tiro al jabalí, una broma o que nos hemos vuelto a levantar en el universo equivocado.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es porque al 90 % de la peña no os da ni para no cagaros encima. Os comprais todos los cachivaches que os venden y consumís todas las "nuevas tecnologías" sin entenderlas ni saber lo que hacen y luego pasa lo que pasa ....   No me dais ninguna pena ....



Lo dices como si estuvieras escribiendo tu típica gansada con una pluma.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Apoya la tesis marroquí en el Sáhara. Que todo el contencioso es un invento de Argelia (rojos caca culo pedo pis) y que los del Polisario son Mauritanos.
> No sería difícil encontrar sus perlas por ahí.
> Federico es ultra anglo, por lo que lógicamente apoyar a Marruecos (el Israel del Magreb) es casi obligado.



Coincido en que es ultra-anglo. En fin, todos tenemos pecados.


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> O la exministra Ana Palacio(PP) que trabaja para Marruecos, Francia y EEUU.
> Y recordad, que la FAES(PP) trabaja para la OSF
> Y para los sectarios del hilo, esto no es un Barsa-Madrid que os veo venir de lejos.



Y para los más antisemitas tanto del "Barca como del Madrid", que busquen info sobre el asesor judío de Hassan II, uno de los hombres más poderosos e influyentes de Marruecos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (3 Sep 2022)

*El nuevo símbolo del ejercito ruso, una pirámide invertida.....  *


----------



## Malevich (3 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> FM alemán: Pondré a Ucrania en primer lugar "sin importar lo que piensen mis votantes alemanes" o lo difícil que sea su vida.



Y luego hay que tragarse las monsergas de democracia y libertad, como si a esta necia la votasen los ucranianos en vez de los alemanes.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Sep 2022)

Tan fácil como cambiar de proveedor y dejar de comprar energía fósil a los rusos.



> *La secretaria de Energía de EE. UU. urge a las compañías petrolíferas a limitar las exportaciones*



Hola me llamo Juan y soy follaotans, perdonad por el retraso.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que digo es que el post da la "sensación" (queriendo que sea así) de que hay 70 000 "prorusos" en esa plaza y que están pidiendo poco menos que aliarse con Rusia en contra de la "malvada OTAN"....
> Yo digo, y mantengo, que la opinión mayoritaria en República Checa no puede estar más lejos de esa idea...
> Otra cosa es que la gente ande cabreada, los precios han subido bastante y se nota, pero ahí no hay 70 000 "anti otan"



Ahi si hay 70.000 antiotan. 

Lo que no son es anti ue ni pro putin, pero anti OTAN, si


----------



## Loignorito (3 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Una amalgama de malos de películas.
> Biden es clavado al Drácula de Coppola, la escena es calcada a la de V de Vendetta y el gesto es el que pone Hitler cuando canta "Moving on Up".
> No sé si es un tiro al jabalí, una broma o que nos hemos vuelto a levantar en el universo equivocado.



Pienso que recrean al 'malo de la película' con su sistema totalitario y corrupto. Y lo pienso por que deduje hace años qué (como os aburro diciendo) se meterán en una guerra civil en el momento apropiado.


----------



## Epicii (3 Sep 2022)

Un forero me decia que EEUU pretendia derrocar a Putin con la guerra y colocar un lider mas prooccidental en Rusia...
De en serio, no subestimen a los yanquis, no llegaron a dominar el mundo por ser idiotas...
Esta guerra tiene todo el sentido para EEUU, y no es hundir a Putin, sino a la zona Euro.


----------



## chemarin (3 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


>



No creo que los dirigentes occidentales pudieran pararse en la calle y recibir una respuesta parecida de la gente, me temo que la mayoría recibirían pitidos e insultos.


----------



## Focus in (3 Sep 2022)

*Esta guerra la tienen perdidisima los cerdos bolcheviques, les pasara como cuando invadieron Afganistán, es una guerra de desgaste con el único resultado para los orcos de la derrota. *

*Cada **día** miles de soldados orcos desertan, la **corrupción** por las nubes y la moral por los suelos.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Sep 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Hay alguna novedad respecto al NS2?



Que sigue parado y se va quedar así para siempre hasta nueva orden.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Putin lleva 20 años haciendo limpieza. Xi es cierto que está a otro nivel en cuanto a control de la situación, eso es innegable. Pero por dentro, Rusia es mil veces más fuerte ahora que en 1991. Seguramente está al nivel de solidez de la URSS de 1970.



Claro en 1991 ya habian caido en la trampa yanqui. El equivalente es 1985 cuando Gorbi llego al poder, y te repito la penetración yanqui era minima.

Putin no puede limpiar a fondo sin cerrar el pais, los tienen metidos hasta en la sopa.




> El Communismo era una herramienta pésima para el control social. El KGB entendía perfectamente esto pk se pasaban la vida viendo como trabajaba USA y la CIA con su Capitalismo. A la gente le das fiesta, luces de neón y dinero para comprarse unos caprichos y se queda más mansa que Dios. Si solo les das "lo necesario" se aburren, se amargan y se quieren largar. Xi lo entiende perfectamente y tiene sus Discotecas, sus luces de neón, sus móviles de alta gamma para que los chinos se maten a trabajar para gastarse el dinero en esas mierdas y se dejen de hostias políticas y movimientos disidentes. La URSS era panem, pero sin circenses la cosa no funciona y se les fue el tinglado al garete.



El comunismo les funciono tan bien que son lo que son por el. De otra forma seguirian siendo un pais atrasado o posiblemente muchos pequeños paises atrasados. De hecho han perdido desde esperanza de vida a sectores enteros debio a esos cambios.



> Rusia ha impedido la entrada de las redes sociales americanas, pk la información que gestionan es demasiado importante para el control de la población como para cedérselo a terceros, no hablemos si encima son tus enemigos. Saben al minuto que piensan, que quieren, que molesta a sus ciudadanos y lo utilizan para evitar que el ambiente se vaya de madre. Es más, con la info que tienen en estos momentos se anticipan a lo que la población va a pensar.



Las redes sociales son solo la punta del tema , y al final cuando era claro y meridiano han tomado medidas. Como tambien con las supuestas ong, pero lo han hecho tarde, muy tarde. Supongo que por no desairar a los socios.



> Tu eres muy belicista, siempre pides que Rusia se meta con todo lo gordo y sigo pensando que TODO lo que está haciendo el ejército Ruso está pensado para la futura ocupación del territorio y la fidelización de la población que será integrada en la federación. Los que mandan en Rusia están en el TOP3 mundial, en control social y la manipulación de masas. Si hacen algo, siempre tiene un motivo y NO es pastelear con Europa o USA, es recuperar el territorio que consideran necesario para dotar a Rusia de la fuerza y la estabilidad necesaria como para volver a ser el actor geopolítico más importante del continente europeo sin discusión.



Segui esto aquí en 2014, tambien me llamaron belicista, loco, y hasta agente de la otan por decir que Putin la estaba cagando, que el no hacer nada iba a permitir que los anglos convirtieran a Ucrania en una potencia militar que lanzarian contra la Rusia y que entonces tendria una guerra peor. Yo solo veo la foto, no soy ruso ( aunque creo que estan en su derecho de defender su zona ) así que ellos veran.

Si estuvieran en el TOP10, no se hubieran dejado pillar miles de millones, sus aliados no habrian caido, y ademas hubieran expulsado a los anglos de todas las republicas asiaticas antes de que les lien la siguiente. No habrian invertido en el segundo gaseoducto porque si yo podia ver que JAMAS funcionaria hace años.....etc...

Sinceramente creo que Putin, retrasa las cosas que son realmente inevitables. Lo dice hace 8 años y lo dije la primera semana los anglos van a muerte. Tienen que poner en el terreno una fuerza seria y cambiar el regimen de Kiev. Y fijate lo que te digo, lo va a acabar haciendo solo que ...............TARDE. No puede retroceder, porque se queda sin cabeza, así que tiene que llevar la apusta hasta el final le guste o no.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Decenas de miles....cuatro gatos.....
> Lo digo porque ese lugar SIEMPRE está lleno de gente, además, meter que son protestas "anti otan", es tramposillo, cuanto menos...



Estas haciendo el ridículo.

Lo dice hasta Bloomberg


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver espabila .... Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta del emperador .... Solo porque cada vez que ha llamao le han recibido con un escupitajo en la jeta, se ha animao a montar este pollo. 20 años aguantando escupitajos en la jeta ..... Si le hubieran sentado a la derecha del emperador en la mesa del banquete, el encantao de la vida.



No es cierto. Rusia ha buscado esta situación deliberadamente y los idiotas de la OTAN se lo han puesto en bandeja. Desde verano de 2021 están restringiendo el GAS en Europa con mil escusas para tener hoy a Alemania donde está. Muchos meses antes de movilizar el ejército en la frontera de Ucrania. 

Pero además hace años que están preparando al Ejército para tenerlo en la situación en la que está hoy y lo han hecho para poder dar hostias durísimas cuando surgiese una oportunidad como la actual, al mismo tiempo que mediante los nuevos juguetes nucleares disuaden a la OTAN de pasarse de lista.

Putin se ha mostrado conciliador durante años pk Rusia estaba en la mierda y era lo óptimo. Han ingresado un dineral desde Europa con el que han reconstruido el país entre otras cosas y mostrándose como un perro degollado han posibilitado que Alemania se confiara y cegada por la avaricia les pusiera el culo pompa como ha hecho al depender brutalmente del Gas Siberiano. Además, lo preferible era tener una Ucrania controlada desde la política con un títere que en la situación idónea les permitiera anexionarla con un referéndum o fruto de una situación de emergencia... algo así. Ese era el target y han hecho lo posible por conseguirlo. Pero el rival tb juega y desde Washington les cerraron esa puerta con el Maidan y han tenido que usar fuerza.

Si le hubieran sentado a la derecha del emperador, le hubiese metido polonio en el segundo plato o una puñalada en el postre. Los Siloviki no juegan para ser segundones de nadie.


----------



## piru (4 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El nuevo símbolo del ejercito ruso, una pirámide invertida..... *



La rusada del día.




A ver si se asustan los nazis y salen corriendo...


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es cierto. Rusia ha buscado esta situación deliberadamente y los idiotas de la OTAN se lo han puesto en bandeja. Desde verano de 2021 están restringiendo el GAS en Europa con mil escusas para tener hoy a Alemania donde está. Muchos meses antes de movilizar el ejército en la frontera de Ucrania.



Coño .... si hasta pidieron el ingreso en la OTAN allá por el año 2000 .....  

Ya te he dicho que Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta de occidente y no le dejaron entrar nunca. Si el primer día lo sientan en la mesa a la derecha de dios, el tan feliz. De hecho si no mete ahora toda la cera que puede es porque aun espera algún tipo de arreglo.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro en 1991 ya habian caido en la trampa yanqui. El equivalente es 1985 cuando Gorbi llego al poder, y te repito la penetración yanqui era minima.
> 
> Putin no puede limpiar a fondo sin cerrar el pais, los tienen metidos hasta en la sopa.
> 
> ...



Muy buena respuesta. Gracias!!!

Lo del Comunismo es verdad lo que dices. De no ser por el Comunismo seguramente Rusia hoy no existiría, pero ten en cuenta que por culpa del comunismo han perdido un % enorme de su territorio, que sigue siendo grande, pero Kazajistán, resto de estanes, Ucrania, los Bálticos... todo eso era Rusia antes del URSS. De todos modos, en cómputo global claramente fue positivo pero tiene aspectos de control de la sociedad que NO funcionaban y por ello los Chinos los mandaron al carrer. En Rusia se debió hacer algo similar pero la liaron muy parda.

PD: Lo de los miles de millones... no estás viendo la segundas derivadas. Lo que ha hecho USA es un golpe mortal a su sistema financiero y se verá los próximos años. Nadie va a confiar en Londres o New York para gestionar sus caudales. Y saldrá Xi y dirá, venid con vuestras liras, vuestras rupias y vuestros pesos a Pekin a mercadear, aquí vuestro dinero está a salvo de los chorizos anglosajones. Piensa que junto a los Portaviones y las Big Tech la economía de USA se sostiene por el chiringuito financiero y esto... se les va a ir a la mierda mucho antes de lo que parece. Además, Rusia en realidad... no ha perdido nada. Se va a quedar con activos en Rusia de economía real que valen mucho más y solo le han quitado papeles del monopoli.

Tu ves un cordero, yo creo que es un lobo camuflado.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> No es cierto. Rusia ha buscado esta situación deliberadamente y los idiotas de la OTAN se lo han puesto en bandeja. Desde verano de 2021 están restringiendo el GAS en Europa con mil escusas para tener hoy a Alemania donde está. Muchos meses antes de movilizar el ejército en la frontera de Ucrania.
> 
> Pero además hace años que están preparando al Ejército para tenerlo en la situación en la que está hoy y lo han hecho para poder dar hostias durísimas cuando surgiese una oportunidad como la actual, al mismo tiempo que mediante los nuevos juguetes nucleares disuaden a la OTAN de pasarse de lista.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en parte. Diré en qué no: lo primero es que Rusia no ha buscado esta situación, la ha visto venir y se ha preparado muy bien.
El tema de la dependencia del gas... no era para poner de rodillas a Alemania. Los rusos saben de sobras que las naciones europeas no tienen soberanía y que Alemania ya pasó de estar de rodillas a estar con el culo en pompa. Si lo sabemos nosotros, imagina ellos. Igualmente, Rusia busca una unión con Europa, sería su triunfo y el nuestro. Que luego quiera mantener hegemonía sobre esta, ni lo dudo. También yo la querría para España.

Respecto de la diplomacia con los yankis... pues todo teatro. Saben de sobra que son unos HDLGP y que les engañarían y traicionarían. Lo sabemos nosotros, imagina (también) qué sabrán ellos. Ni que fuesen tontos. Lo que sucede es que buscaban demostrar palmariamente, y lo han conseguido, que aquellos son gentuza de lo peor. Y también ganar tiempo para prepararse para esto y lo que vendrá después.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño .... si hasta pidieron el ingreso en la OTAN allá por el año 2000 .....
> 
> Ya te he dicho que Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta de occidente y no le dejaron entrar nunca. Si el primer día lo sientan a la mesa a la derecha de dios el tan feliz.



El capitalismo es PIRAMIDAL por naturaleza, no se puede expandir la cuspide sin otro planeta más. Es de libro, pero hay mucha gente que no ve lo evidente, entre los gobernantes tambien.

Simplemente no hay sitio para los Rusos. Joder los yanquis pretenden tumbar a los chinos para que no suban la escalera como para invitar a más gente.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño .... si hasta pidieron el ingreso en la OTAN allá por el año 2000 .....
> 
> Ya te he dicho que Putin lleva 20 años llamando a la puerta de occidente y no le dejaron entrar nunca. Si el primer día lo sientan en la mesa a la derecha de dios, el tan feliz.



Fíjate que majo Putin que hasta quiere entrar en la OTAN. ¡Pongamos el 40% de nuestro pool energético en sus manos, no corremos ningún peligro!!!

El lobo debajo del disfraz de cordero, again.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Italia tiene Leopards?



Hostia, ¿Italia no fabricaba sus propios tanques?.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en parte. Diré en qué no: lo primero es que Rusia no ha buscado esta situación, la ha visto venir y se ha preparado muy bien.
> El tema de la dependencia del gas... no era para poner de rodillas a Alemania. Los rusos saben de sobras que las naciones europeas no tienen soberanía y que Alemania ya pasó de estar de rodillas a estar con el culo en pompa. Si lo sabemos nosotros, imagina ellos. Igualmente, Rusia busca una unión con Europa, sería su triunfo y el nuestro. Que luego quiera mantener hegemonía sobre esta, ni lo dudo. También yo la querría para España.
> 
> Respecto de la diplomacia con los yankis... pues todo teatro. Saben de sobra que son unos HDLGP y que les engañarían y traicionarían. Lo sabemos nosotros, imagina (también) qué sabrán ellos. Ni que fuesen tontos. Lo que sucede es que buscaban demostrar palmariamente, y lo han conseguido, que aquellos son gentuza de lo peor. Y también ganar tiempo para prepararse para esto y lo que vendrá después.



Es verdad que Rusia no ha buscado deliberadamente esta guerra. Rusia busca clara y deliberadamente recuperar todo su territorio a poder ser sin pegar un tiro, como es lógico. Pero ahora ya se sienten con fuerza como para" SI no hay otra alternativa" usar la fuerza con toda la dureza que sea necesaria.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Fíjate que majo Putin que hasta quiere entrar en la OTAN. ¡Pongamos el 40% de nuestro pool energético en sus manos, no corremos ningún peligro!!!
> 
> El lobo debajo del disfraz de cordero, again.



Oye ... Putin no es ningún bicho raro, no lo digo como algo negativo hacia él. Desde Pedro el Grande los rusos llevan intentado eso mismo: integrarse en el sistema-mundo occidental. Lo que pasa es que nunca los han querido y ellos no aprenden.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es verdad que Rusia no ha buscado deliberadamente esta guerra. *Rusia busca clara y deliberadamente recuperar todo su territorio* a poder ser sin pegar un tiro, como es lógico. Pero ahora ya se sienten con fuerza como para" SI no hay otra alternativa" usar la fuerza con toda la dureza que sea necesaria.



Vamos a ver .... Lo que desapareció en 1917 para ser sustituido por la URSS fue el Imperio Ruso, no Rusia. No se ... ellos igual quieren recuperar Kirguistan pero a estas alturas eso se asemeja a que RU quiera recuperar la India o España Venezuela.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso es porque al 90 % de la peña no os da ni para no cagaros encima. Os comprais todos los cachivaches que os venden y consumís todas las "nuevas tecnologías" sin entenderlas ni saber lo que hacen y luego pasa lo que pasa ....   No me dais ninguna pena ....



Nadie está a salvo. Nadie. Da igual que no tengas móvil, que no mires la TV o que no uses internet. Dejas rastro en personas que si usan esos dispositivos y te delatan a pesar de que no quieras, eso entre otras cosas.


----------



## Epicii (4 Sep 2022)

EEUU busca provocar un ataque contra Taiwán, lo mismo que hizo en Ucrania

Son idiotas? No, es parte del plan para volver al mundo bipolar y terminar con la globalización

Y Europa, ya lo ha decidido EEUU, quedara del lado occidental, toda la Energía, alimentos, y tecnología que le compraban a Rusia y China, se la compraran a su "socio protector" americano


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es verdad que Rusia no ha buscado deliberadamente esta guerra. Rusia busca clara y deliberadamente recuperar todo su territorio a poder ser sin pegar un tiro, como es lógico. Pero ahora ya se sienten con fuerza como para" SI no hay otra alternativa" usar la fuerza con toda la dureza que sea necesaria.



Disculpa, pero tampoco estoy de acuerdo (parcialmente) en eso. Rusia sí quiere recuperar el control de las tierras fértiles de Ucrania, al fin y al cabo son suyas, y también otros recursos que posee. También para alejar las fronteras OTAN de sus principales ciudades. Pero no quiere, y no lo quiere nadie con dos dedos de frente ya, dominar extensos territorios, que por demás ya tiene. Esa es una forma de ver la dominación ya caduca. Representa un coste tremendo mantener territorios no propios bajo control y les da una oportunidad, un escenario, desde donde los enemigos pueden crear disidencia y problemas graves. Ahora, y vemos que así lo hacen los yankis, como mucho se quedan bajo control las zonas ricas en hidrocarburos, dejando el resto sumido en el caos. Esa es la nueva forma de hacer las cosas, así no tienes que mantener un inmenso ejército de ocupación que genera un coste brutal. Yo pienso que los ingleses se inventaron a Gandhi para poder salir de la India, fíjate hasta donde pueden llegar las cosas.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... Lo que desapareció en 1917 para ser sustituido por la URSS fue el Imperio Ruso, no Rusia. No se ... ellos igual quieren recuperar Kirguistan pero a estas alturas eso se asemeja a que RU quiera recuperar la India o España Venezuela.



Not The Same.

UK y España no tienen la más mínima opción de conseguir tal cosa y Rusia sí que tiene opciones de hacerlo. La diferencia aquí es clave.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Muy buena respuesta. Gracias!!!
> 
> Lo del Comunismo es verdad lo que dices. De no ser por el Comunismo seguramente Rusia hoy no existiría, pero ten en cuenta que por culpa del comunismo han perdido un % enorme de su territorio, que sigue siendo grande, pero Kazajistán, resto de estanes, Ucrania, los Bálticos... todo eso era Rusia antes del URSS. De todos modos, en cómputo global claramente fue positivo pero tiene aspectos de control de la sociedad que NO funcionaban y por ello los Chinos los mandaron al carrer. En Rusia se debió hacer algo similar pero la liaron muy parda.



No perdieron la URSS por culpa del comunismo, la perdieron por culpa del capitalismo que les infiltro, de haber seguido su camino tendrian todo el territorio. En aquella época occidente tenia una crisis de cojones, la cosa subio precisamente al caer ellos y poner en marcha la globalización que les permitio expandir el sistema piramidal hasta el ultimo confin, chinos incluidos. Pero el sistema piramidal se agota y los chinos si han sabido prepararse.

Que su visión del comunismo degenero con sucesivos errores esta claro, los tumbaron infiltrando la cupula. Eso indica que la cupula era corruptible y alejada de las bases.



> PD: Lo de los miles de millones... no estás viendo la segundas derivadas. Lo que ha hecho USA es un golpe mortal a su sistema financiero y se verá los próximos años. Nadie va a confiar en Londres o New York para gestionar sus caudales. Y saldrá Xi y dirá, venid con vuestras liras, vuestras rupias y vuestros pesos a Pekin a mercadear, aquí vuestro dinero está a salvo de los chorizos anglosajones. Piensa que junto a los Portaviones y las Big Tech la economía de USA se sostiene por el chiringuito financiero y esto... se les va a ir a la mierda mucho antes de lo que parece. Además, Rusia en realidad... no ha perdido nada. Se va a quedar con activos en Rusia de economía real que valen mucho más y solo le han quitado papeles del monopoli.
> 
> Tu ves un cordero, yo creo que es un lobo camuflado.



El sistema financiero occidental esta muerto. Joder que tenemos una inflación del 10% con unos tipos <1, es matematicamente absurdo. Por eso los anglos van a muerte, como Roma no piensan pagar, piensan en saquear. 

Creo que Putin al final quizas al ir lento acabe haciendo más pupa, la pregunta es ¿ de forma intencionada ? ¿ o quiere negociar y no le dean salida ? Yo creo que es la segunda. 

Los anglos tampoco tienen salida, por eso van a ir a por todas, salvo guerra abierta lógicamente.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Nadie está a salvo. Nadie. Da igual que no tengas móvil, que no mires la TV o que no uses internet. Dejas rastro en personas que si usan esos dispositivos y te delatan a pesar de que no quieras, eso entre otras cosas.



En el PC usa linux o freebsd, no tengas redes sociales y el tlfno úsalo solo para lo que son los teléfonos: hablar con alguien. Instala alguna rom sin toda la basura de Google y Samsung o Apple. No redes sociales en el tlfno, no wasap, no telegram, solo teléfono. La tele no la conectes a internet. No compres alexa ni ninguna mierda de esas.

Si haces todo eso solo podrán saber más menos en que zona estabas hoy a 3 de la tarde por la antena a la que está conectado tu móvil, nada más.

Pero como a la peña le gusta cotorrear más que a un tonto una piruleta, luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Disculpa, pero tampoco estoy de acuerdo (parcialmente) en eso. Rusia sí quiere recuperar el control de las tierras fértiles de Ucrania, al fin y al cabo son suyas, y también otros recursos que posee. También para alejar las fronteras OTAN de sus principales ciudades. Pero no quiere, y no lo quiere nadie con dos dedos de frente ya, dominar extensos territorios, que por demás ya tiene. Esa es una forma de ver la dominación ya caduca. Representa un coste tremendo mantener territorios no propios bajo control y les da una oportunidad, un escenario, desde donde los enemigos pueden crear disidencia y problemas graves. Ahora, y vemos que así lo hacen los yankis, como mucho se quedan bajo control las zonas ricas en hidrocarburos, dejando el resto sumido en el caos. Esa es la nueva forma de hacer las cosas, así no tienes que mantener un inmenso ejército de ocupación que genera un coste brutal. Yo pienso que los ingleses se inventaron a Gandhi para poder salir de la India, fíjate hasta donde pueden llegar las cosas.



Los Ucranianos son Rusos. En 20 años un niño educado en Kiev se sentirá más Ruso que Chaikovski si el FSB se encarga de redactar los libros de texto que hoy se están redactando en Langley.

Pero un niño hindú jamás va a poder identificarse con UK por un tema tanto racial como cultural.

Además, controlar una Ucrania, poblada por rusos supone reducir la frontera de Rusia expuesta a la OTAN en miles de km, lo cual supone un enorme ahorro de costes y facilita muchísimo su defensa. Por no decir que Novorossiya será una de las partes más ricas y productivas de Rusia, además de ser un polo turístico esencial para evitar que miles de millones de Rublos salgan cada verano del país.

En definitiva, Ucrania es una puta mina de oro par Moscú se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En el PC usa linux o freebsd, no tengas redes sociales y el tlfno úsalo solo para lo que son los teléfonos: hablar con alguien. Instala alguna rom sin toda la basura de Google y Samsung o Apple. No redes sociales en el tlfno, no wasap, no telegram, solo teléfono. La tele no la conectes a internet. No compres alexa ni ninguna mierda de esas.
> 
> Si haces todo eso solo podrán saber más menos en que zona estabas hoy a 3 de la tarde por la antena a la que está conectado tu móvil, nada más.
> 
> Pero como a la peña le gusta cotorrear más que a un tonto una piruleta, luego pasa lo que pasa.



Hacer eso antes de tiempo, te pone en una lista negra. El sistema nota que te quieres esconder de su control y eso te delata como una amenaza potencial.

Eso solo lo has de hacer cuando activamente estés atacando al sistema. Mientras estás en estado larvario es mejor no llamar la atención en absoluto siendo una gallina más de corral.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En el PC usa linux o freebsd, no tengas redes sociales y el tlfno úsalo solo para lo que son los teléfonos: hablar con alguien. Instala alguna rom sin toda la basura de Google y Samsung o Apple. No redes sociales en el tlfno, no wasap, no telegram, solo teléfono. La tele no la conectes a internet. No compres alexa ni ninguna mierda de esas.
> 
> Si haces todo eso solo podrán saber más menos en que zona estabas hoy a 3 de la tarde por la antena a la que está conectado tu móvil, nada más.
> 
> Pero como a la peña le gusta cotorrear más que a un tonto una piruleta, luego pasa lo que pasa.



Te dejas el banco. Y es lo importante. Que compras , cuando , a quien, las tarjetas son ese chip intravenoso que decian que tenian las vacunas.

Si puedes seguir el dinero sigues la vida de la gente. 

De acuerdo con que las RS son ya regalar tu vida a cualquiera.


----------



## piru (4 Sep 2022)

Hace 4 horas


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> EEUU busca provocar un ataque contra Taiwán, lo mismo que hizo en Ucrania
> 
> Son idiotas? No, es parte del plan para volver al mundo bipolar y terminar con la globalización
> 
> Y Europa, ya lo ha decidido EEUU quedara del lado occidental, toda la Energia, alimentos, y tecnologia que le compraban a Rusia y China, se la compraran a su "socio protector" americano



USA es lo que es porque succiona recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Si renuncian a eso están en la mierda ya.

No entendeis lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo. El primer imperio capitalista fue el imperio comercial holandés. El segundo el británico y el tercero el yanki. En todos los casos el cambio de hegemón se produjo de forma pacífica (la transición holandesa-británica a finales del siglo XVIII y la británica-yanki tras la segunda guerra mundial), simplemente por cuestiones de eficiencia económica. Los anglos en un determinado momento fueron más eficientes que los holandeses y tomaron el relevo. Lo mismo en el caso de los yankis. En cada caso el imperio desplazado no puso pegas, el nuevo asumió las pellas del viejo y el viejo se quedó disfrutando de una posición privilegiada dentro del sistema bajo el nuevo hegemón.

Ahora tocaba un relevo/transición parecido: los chinos son infinitamente mas eficientes que los yankis y lo natural, si quieres perpetuar el sistema-mundo que conocemos, es ceder el paso pacíficamente y disfrutar una vejez dorada. Pero hay dos problemas:

1.- Los yankis no son gente civilizada y prefieren una mala guerra a un buen acuerdo.
2.- La pella que van a dejar es tan inmensa que los chinos no están dispuestos a asumirla para mantener el tinglao.

Entonces los yankis se dedican a poner todos los palos que puedan en las ruedas de los chinos sin percatarse siquiera de que cada estupidez que intentan no hace más que poner otro clavo en el ataud de su economía. Intentan sembrar el caos no para progresar ellos, no .... simplemente para que no progresen los demás. Son como el perro del hortelano o como el eunuco del harén. Ni follan ni dejan follar.

Estás viendo actuar a la estupidez humana en todo su esplendor.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Hacer eso antes de tiempo, *te pone en una lista negra*. El sistema nota que te quieres esconder su control y eso te delata como una amenaza potencial.
> 
> Eso solo lo has de hacer cuando activamente estés atacando al sistema. Mientras estás en estado larvario es mejor no llamar la atención en absoluto siendo una gallina más de corral.



Pues yo ya debo estar en todas ....


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Te dejas el banco. Y es lo importante. Que compras , cuando , a quien, las tarjetas son ese chip intravenoso que decian que tenian las vacunas.
> 
> Si puedes seguir el dinero sigues la vida de la gente.
> 
> De acuerdo con que las RS son ya regalar tu vida a cualquiera.



El banco es inevitable. Y hacienda ....


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo ya debo estar en todas ....



Cuando dejes de postear por aquí, sabré que han empezado la caza por los más peligrosos y que me quedan unos meses antes de que me vengan a buscar a mi.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

El cambio del centro del sistema capitalista de Holanda a Inglaterra no fue producto de ninguna guerra entre ellos. Tuvo mucho más que ver con las guerras napoleónicas.

Y si, antes de que me lo digas, ingleses y yankis también guerrearon un par de veces. Pero el cambio tampoco fue producto de ninguna de esas guerras.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Estas haciendo el ridículo.
> 
> Lo dice hasta Bloomberg



Bloomberg puede decir misa si quiere...

Ahora si valen los "medios de comunicación"?
La realidad es que, aunque si hay sectores políticos que "juegan" a eso, como en España, donde vemos como la más extrema derecha se alia con la más arcaica extrema izquierda en este tema, exactamente igual que en España.
Lo que son es estatistas, perdedores, que no se saben sostener por ellos solos y piden cambios políticos sin tener en cuenta ni las implicaciones ni la importancia de la libertad

En Chequia, eso si que te lo digo, no hay un "sentimiento generalizado" en contra de la OTAN ni de coña, sobre todo por aquellos que recuerdan bien la primavera de Praga y lo que les jodieron



Anda, mira el vídeo....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Oye ... Putin no es ningún bicho raro, no lo digo como algo negativo hacia él. Desde Pedro el Grande los rusos llevan intentado eso mismo: integrarse en el sistema-mundo occidental. Lo que pasa es que nunca los han querido y ellos no aprenden.



Exactamente...qué movimiento han hecho para tratar de "integrarse"? estar un tiempo sin guerrear y sin tratar de imponer sus fronteras o ideas? Eso?


----------



## Epicii (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> USA es lo que es porque succiona recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Si renuncian a eso están en la mierda ya.
> 
> No entendeis lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo. El primer imperio capitalista fue el imperio comercial holandés. El segundo el británico y el tercero el yanki. En todos los casos el cambio de hegemón se produjo de forma pacífica (la transición holandesa-británica a finales del siglo XVIII y la británica-yanki tras la segunda guerra mundial), simplemente por cuestiones de eficiencia económica. Los anglos en un determinado momento fueron más eficientes que los holandeses y tomaron el relevo. Lo mismo en el caso de los yankis. En cada caso el imperio desplazado no puso pegas, el nuevo asumió las pellas del viejo y el viejo se quedó disfrutando de una posición privilegiada dentro del sistema bajo el nuevo hegemón.
> 
> ...



Que seria mas eficiente para Europa, comprar energía a Rusia, o comprar GNL a cualquier otro pais...? No siempre se hace lo mas eficiente...
Pues claro que China es mas eficiente que EEUU, por eso EEUU intenta bloquearle mercados, y ganarlos para si...
Que pasaría con la economía China si EEUU consigue cerrarle el mercado propio, el europeo, el japonés, y algunos otros. Con la excusa de un ataque a Taiwán?
Porque no tengas dudas, si hay ataque sobre Taiwán, EEUU utilizara la misma táctica de sanciones sobre China...Y Europa seguirá a EEUU...
Así que toda esa tecnología solo podrá ser suministrada por EEUU y otros paises en un cierto tiempo....lo cual provocara una crisis mayor q la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## mendi lerendi (4 Sep 2022)

*Rusia ya ha alcanzado uno de los principales objetivos de su guerra contra la OTAN*
Redacción3 de septiembre de 2022





El pasado mes de diciembre Putin pidió a Washington garantías de seguridad ante el continuo avance de la OTAN en sus fronteras. No los recibió, lo que significaba que Rusia tenía que esperar una invasión de la OTAN tarde o temprano. Como Rusia tiene un vasto territorio, las fuerzas terrestres desempeñan el papel principal para repeler una invasión de la OTAN.
La movilidad de las fuerzas terrestres está garantizada por los vehículos blindados rusos, que existen en gran número, son extremadamente robustos y están bien protegidos. También hay una nueva generación de vehículos blindados, superiores a los occidentales (el tanque T-14 Armata, la máquina de combate de infantería T-15 y Kurganets-25, el vehículo de transporte blindado K-16 Bumerang, el obús autopropulsado Koalition), listos para ser producidos en masa en caso de amenaza.
La potencia de fuego la proporcionan la artillería y los misiles. La industria química rusa produce los combustibles sólidos más competitivos con alto impulso, utilizados para la munición de infantería, los proyectiles de artillería, los cohetes MLRS y el misil tierra-tierra Iskander. Las tropas terrestres rusas son superiores a las de la OTAN en cuanto al número de puntos de tiro, especialmente en el campo de los grandes calibres: más de 152 mm.
Sin embargo, las armas rusas son inferiores a las de la OTAN en términos de precisión, la probabilidad de neutralización con un proyectil ruso no guiado es un 60 por cien inferior a la de los estadounidenses, que utilizan munición de precisión. Los únicos proyectiles de precisión rusos son guiados por láser: Kitolov-2 en calibre 120 y 122 mm y Krasnopol en calibre 152 o 155 mm. Los estadounidenses utilizan proyectiles guiados por GPS, que son más fáciles de usar y más difíciles de bloquear. Casi todos los misiles Excalibur y los misiles tácticos Himars MLRS y ATACMS están equipados con el mismo dispositivo de guiado estadounidense, cuyos secretos para neutralizarlo aún no lo han descubierto los rusos.
¿Cómo podría Rusia obtener información sobre las tecnologías avanzadas de las tropas terrestres de la OTAN, sus métodos de uso en combate, pero también encontrar y probar el antídoto para cada una de ellas, sin provocar un enfrentamiento con la OTAN?
Los dirigentes militares rusos intuyeron que Occidente ayudaría a Ucrania formando a personal militar y ofreciendo también armas modernas, cuyos componentes de precisión de tiro quería probar Rusia. Como las posibilidades de los Estados de la OTAN son limitadas, la cantidad de estas armas no podía obstaculizar demasiado la operación especial de Rusia. Para los rusos, se trataba por tanto de probar las armas occidentales, no en condiciones de campo de tiro, sino en una situación de combate real.
Al GRU, el espionaje militar ruso, le encargaron investigar algunos de los tipos de armas guiadas de la OTAN que apuntaban a Rusia. A varios grupos de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales del ejército ruso les encomendaron no atacarlos después de que entraran en Ucrania, sino vigilar continuamente desde el aire, mediante satélites e infiltración, la ruta de las armas occidentales.
Putin también integró a varios cientos de los mejores expertos rusos en el desarrollo de sistemas de guiado de armas terrestres en la operación especial en Ucrania. Fueron los primeros en evaluar las armas capturadas a los ucranianos.
Quedaba una gran cantidad de armas soviéticas en los arsenales de los antiguos Estados socialistas, que Estados Unidos podía comprar y entregar a Ucrania. Sin embargo, esas armas no interesaban a los rusos y fueron atacadas en cuanto entraron en territorio ucraniano. El plan ruso consistía en retirar del mercado las armas ucranianas que no tenían equivalente en el mercado de armas soviético y que debían ser sustituidas por armas de precisión de la OTAN.
La neutralización de gran parte de la fuerza aérea ucraniana, de los radares de reconocimiento aéreo y de las baterías de defensa AA en el primer día de la operación especial formaba parte de ese escenario. Por ello, los Estados de la OTAN enviaron a Ucrania misiles AA portátiles FIM-92 Stinger y MISTRAL, radares AN/MPQ-64 Sentinel y misiles antirradar AGM-88 HARM para sustituirlos.
El equipo giroestabilizado por GPS de los obuses M777 atrajo el interés, al igual que las cabezas buscadoras de los misiles antitanque NLAW y FGM-148 Javelin. Pero el trofeo más codiciado fue el misil M31 GMLRS, que tiene la misma ojiva que el misil táctico ATACMS o el proyectil de artillería guiada Excalibur. La parte civil de la red de satélites GPS no es segura. Pero el satélite también tiene un componente militar que hace lo mismo, con mucha más precisión. No obstante, el acceso a la parte militar requiere códigos de cifrado, que los rusos no tenían.
El 29 de agosto los rusos encontraron un misil HIMARS sin explotar con el componente de guía intacto. Lo pusieron en el banco de pruebas y lo hicieron comunicar con un satélite GPS estadounidense. Obtuvieron las características de frecuencia y modulación que les permitieron acceder al satélite. Pero también el patrón codificado para la transmisión de las coordenadas GPS del satélite. Ahora los rusos pueden detectar cualquier solicitud de coordenadas GPS y, en lugar de la señal del satélite, sintetizan una señal más fuerte para desviar el misil y enviarlo al fondo.
Los satélites y aviones de búsqueda estadounidenses y de otros países de la OTAN patrullan constantemente el noroeste del Mar Negro, en la frontera con Rumanía, Polonia y los países bálticos. Transmiten todos los movimientos de las tropas rusas al cuartel general del frente ucraniano a través de una línea de datos secreta. Sorprendentemente, los rusos no lo han bloqueado, señal de que lo están estudiando muy detenidamente. La estructura y las ramificaciones de esta línea de datos, así como la decodificación de las características de la señal de radio, son de gran interés para Rusia porque, en caso de invasión del país por los ejércitos de la OTAN, las tropas se coordinarán a través de esa línea.
Valentin Vasilescu, Valentin Vasilescu : Un des objectifs majeurs.. | защита древней церкви Святого Баузиля Монтмеля P | VK









Rusia ya ha alcanzado uno de los principales objetivos de su guerra contra la OTAN - mpr21


El pasado mes de diciembre Putin pidió a Washington garantías de seguridad ante el continuo avance de la OTAN en sus fronteras. No los recibió, lo que significaba que Rusia tenía que esperar una invasión de la OTAN tarde o temprano. Como Rusia tiene un vasto territorio, las fuerzas terrestres...



mpr21.info


----------



## ROBOTECH (4 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *El nuevo símbolo del ejercito ruso, una pirámide invertida..... *



El *3er Cuerpo de Ejército* es una formación militar de las Fuerzas Terrestres Rusas formada en junio de 2022 para participar en la invasión rusa de Ucrania de 2022 . [1*]** Tiene una fuerza planificada estimada en 15.500–60.000 efectivos* y pertenece al Distrito Militar Occidental .


En la jerga militar rusa, un "Cuerpo de Ejército" es típicamente una formación más grande que una división, pero significativamente más pequeña que un cuerpo occidental típico, a menudo (como parece ser el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército [3] ) al mando directo de brigadas separadas.

Las milicias delegadas de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) y la República Popular de Luhansk (LPR) están designadas operativamente como el 1.er y 2.º Cuerpo de Ejército, respectivamente. Como una fuerza similar en composición y propósito operativo a estas formaciones, la nueva formación de voluntarios creada fue designada como el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército.



Se cree que el 3.er cuerpo de ejército está compuesto principalmente o en su totalidad por unidades de voluntarios recién formadas. [3] [5]

Los carteles de reclutamiento, que buscaban formar batallones de voluntarios de toda Rusia, establecieron el límite de edad entre 18 y 50 años. A los reclutas se les ofrecieron bonos de inicio de sesión [6] (hasta 300 000 rublos en algunos casos) con salarios de 200 000 rublos que eran alrededor del triple de lo normal pago mensual, [7] a veces vinculado a bonificaciones basadas en el desempeño con seguro en caso de lesión o muerte. Los términos de servicio a menudo eran de 6 meses y la capacitación, en algunos casos, era de un mes. [8]

Para el 8 de agosto de 2022, se formaron unos 40 batallones de 19 regiones , muchos con menos de la dotación nominal autorizada de 400 hombres (fuentes pro-ucras)









3rd Army Corps (Russia) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








Fuentes pro ucras:

ISW predice que el ejército ruso tiene la intención de comprometer al 3er Cuerpo de Ejército para reforzar las operaciones ofensivas cerca de la ciudad de Donetsk , donde las unidades alrededor de Mariinka, Pisky y Avdiivka se han estancado.

Los elementos del 3er Cuerpo de Ejército también pueden desplegarse en dirección sur, en particular cerca de Kherson.









U.S. Analysts: Russia’s 3rd Army Corps Will Not Significantly Change Situation at Front in Ukraine


The personnel of the 3rd Army Corps’ volunteer units are not well-trained or disciplined; they are unlikely to generate effective combat power




www.promoteukraine.org


----------



## amcxxl (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (4 Sep 2022)

52 (cincuenta y dos) ese número de CORONELs fueron eliminados en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 40 Días...


·
128 Mountain Assault, casi como decía, dejó de existir...


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

Ternovka capturado


----------



## amcxxl (4 Sep 2022)

Parte de Zaporozhye controlada por Rusia recibió equipo para un referéndum


Alcalde de Snigirevka, región de Nikolaev: todas las morgues de Nikolaev están superpobladas tras el fracaso de la contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## ariel77 (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que seria mas eficiente para Europa, comprar energía a Rusia, o comprar GNL a cualquier otro pais...? No siempre se hace lo mas eficiente...
> Pues claro que China es mas eficiente que EEUU, por eso EEUU intenta bloquearle mercados, y ganarlos para si...
> Que pasaría con la economía China si EEUU consigue cerrarle el mercado propio, el europeo, el japonés, y algunos otros. Con la excusa de un ataque a Taiwán?
> Porque no tengas dudas, si hay ataque sobre Taiwán, EEUU utilizara la misma táctica de sanciones sobre China...Y Europa seguirá a EEUU...
> Así que toda esa tecnología solo podrá ser suministrada por EEUU y otros paises en un cierto tiempo....lo cual provocara una crisis mayor q la guerra de Ucrania.



Estados Unidos no es capaz de sustituir la capacidad industrial china, ni dedicándose plenamente a ello una década. Han desindustrializado su país y lo que creían que sería un sumiso sirviente oriental les ha salido rana.

Por no hablar de que hay sectores tecnológicos donde los chinos son punteros. Desde que la Pepsi abrió una fábrica en los 80 ha llovido un poco. Desde que se dedicaban a fabricar los productos que nosotros diseñábamos hace 15 años también ha llovido un poco. Ahora son simplemente insustituibles. Joder, el puto despropósito de la globalización lleva a que más de la mitad de los microprocesadores del mundo se hagan en una puta isla que podría volar por los aires mañana. Sin China, la Edad Media parecería un parque temático, porque somos una banda de niñatos ultra especializados que usamos tecnología hasta para limpiarnos el culo, literalmente. En la Edad Media la población era relativamente autosuficiente y capaz, ahora moriríamos de inanición en cuanto se desplomasen dos redes de distribución y suministros. No aguantaríamos ni un asalto. 

Estados Unidos, o mejor dicho, la banda de psicopatas genocidas que gobierna Estados Unidos puede permitirse sacrificar Europa cómo ganado porque lo que tiene Rusia (autosuficiencia agroalimentaria y energética, ejército con capacidad nuclear incontestable) también lo tienen ellos. Y aunque la magnitud de esas capacidades comparadas daría para un debate largo, a corto medio plazo Estados Unidos puede permitirse una desconexión total de Rusia mientras se forra vendiéndole a sus vasallos, nosotros, lo que antes nos vendían los rusos diez veces más barato.

Al igual que Europa no tiene sustituto económicamente sostenible y fiable en el tiempo de la energía rusa, Estados Unidos no tiene sustituto de los productos industriales chinos ni capacidad para producirlos en el medio plazo en un escenario de bloqueo total a China. No poder sustituirlos supone el colapso económico total de los Estados Unidos y la guerra civil en ese país.

Si ves a Estados Unidos reproduciendo el modelo de sanciones a Rusia con China, a raíz de una invasion de Taiwán, reza, huye de las zonas urbanas y busca un búnker o similar porque está claro que piensan comenzar una guerra nuclear y hacer un reseteo a gran escala, eliminando a gran parte de la población mundial.

La desgracia de los tiempos que nos han tocado vivir es que los muy psicópatas hijos de puta serían capaces de hacerlo llegado el caso. Y la alegría con la que la escoria mediática a sueldo nombra el tema de la guerra nuclear es muy sospechosa.


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Sep 2022)

No sigo mucho este tema, pregunto: ¿el plan de tomar Kiev sigue sobre la mesa o es algo que se ha abandonado definitivamente? Porque hace unos meses parecía cosa inminente.


----------



## Epicii (4 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Estados Unidos no es capaz de sustituir la capacidad industrial china, ni dedicándose plenamente a ello una década. Han desindustrializado su país y lo que creían que sería un sumiso sirviente oriental les ha salido rana.
> 
> Por no hablar de que hay sectores tecnológicos donde los chinos son punteros. Desde que la Pepsi abrió una fábrica en los 80 ha llovido un poco. Desde que se dedicaban a fabricar los productos que nosotros diseñábamos hace 15 años también ha llovido un poco. Ahora son simplemente insustituibles. Joder, el puto despropósito de la globalización lleva a que más de la mitad de los microprocesadores del mundo se hagan en una puta isla que podría volar por los aires mañana. Sin China, la Edad Media parecería un parque temático, porque somos una banda de niñatos ultra especializados que usamos tecnología hasta para limpiarnos el culo, literalmente. En la Edad Media la población era relativamente autosuficiente y capaz, ahora moriríamos de inanición en cuanto se desplomasen dos redes de distribución y suministros. No aguantaríamos ni un asalto.
> 
> ...



Pues estoy convencido que es lo que va a pasar. No se en cuanto tiempo EEUU podría reemplazar a China, pero estoy seguro que lo podría hacer...
Tengo claro que aunque China invada Taiwán, no irían a la guerra directa con EEUU, así que solo quedan las sanciones.
Y si, provocarían una hecatombe económica.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Los Ucranianos son Rusos. En 20 años un niño educado en Kiev se sentirá más Ruso que Chaikovski si el FSB se encarga de redactar los libros de texto que hoy se están redactando en Langley.
> 
> Pero un niño hindú jamás va a poder identificarse con UK por un tema tanto racial como cultural.
> 
> ...



Pero no toda Ucrania. La parte occidental no interesa, de hecho esa parte no era rusa hasta el siglo XX.


----------



## ciruiostar (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que seria mas eficiente para Europa, comprar energía a Rusia, o comprar GNL a cualquier otro pais...? No siempre se hace lo mas eficiente...
> *Pues claro que China es mas eficiente que EEUU, por eso EEUU intenta bloquearle mercados, y ganarlos para si...*
> Que pasaría con la economía China si EEUU consigue cerrarle el mercado propio, el europeo, el japonés, y algunos otros. Con la excusa de un ataque a Taiwán?
> Porque no tengas dudas, si hay ataque sobre Taiwán, EEUU utilizara la misma táctica de sanciones sobre China...Y Europa seguirá a EEUU...
> Así que toda esa tecnología solo podrá ser suministrada por EEUU y otros paises en un cierto tiempo....lo cual provocara una crisis mayor q la guerra de Ucrania.



He ahí el ardid de la cuestión Estados Unidos ya no produce mercancías atrás quedaron los años 50s cuando eran la fabrica del mundo (esa posición hoy pertenece a China) hoy USA es un imperio en declive cuya industria productiva desapareció hace tiempo aun teniendo los mercados USA no es capaz de abastecerlos porque no produce, su economía a día de hoy se sostiene por la magia financiera. Tan grave es la situación que el mismo imperio no puede dejar de importar mercancías chinas por lo raquítica y deficitaria que es su producción local.


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No sigo mucho este tema, pregunto: ¿el plan de tomar Kiev sigue sobre la mesa o es algo que se ha abandonado definitivamente? Porque hace unos meses parecía cosa inminente.



No parece que nunca estuviese en la mesa, Rusia va a por el este y el sur


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bloomberg puede decir misa si quiere...
> 
> Ahora si valen los "medios de comunicación"?
> La realidad es que, aunque si hay sectores políticos que "juegan" a eso, como en España, donde vemos como la más extrema derecha se alia con la más arcaica extrema izquierda en este tema, exactamente igual que en España.
> ...





Hasta el importante medio oficialista occidental dice que es manifestacion, entre otras cosas, anti otan.
El medio oficial dice que son 70 mil

Tú lo niegas.

Tus razones son tu perspicacia arrogante reincidente.

Sigues haciendo el ridi


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> No sigo mucho este tema, pregunto: ¿el plan de tomar Kiev sigue sobre la mesa o es algo que se ha abandonado definitivamente? Porque hace unos meses parecía cosa inminente.



"Operación especial" para *proteger las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk*. Objetivos: *"La desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.*

Sinceramente lo siento por los ucranianos a los que les comieron la cabeza con banderitas y el rollo de la superioridad. Pero sobre todo por los dejados a su suerte y arrastrados a la fuerza a ir al frente por los alucinados de los _héroes. _Esa gente esta en manos de un gobierno proxi de EE.UU, y con un presidente, que venderá hasta la ultima gota de su sangre antes de saltar el gran charco con la cartera acrecentada. Por otro lado los rusos, poco a poco van cumpliendo -de eso no hay duda-, y como no les dejan más remedio que ampliar el cordón de seguridad por los _himars, _tiene pinta que se verán _obligados_ a ampliar la protección a otros oblasts de más al oeste. Kiev queda lejos de momento, y antes pueda que exista una negociación con Zelensky huido o colgado ¿O no lo ves?


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

Alemania podría tener al ejército patrullando las calles a partir de octubre






*Soldados alemanes salen a la calle en Donaueschingen en lo que se dice un entrenamiento*
_* para una misión en el extranjero en Mali. Sin embargo, es posible que los pelotones recorran 
las calles de Alemania a partir del 1 de octubre para ayudar en tareas civiles como la aplicación*_
*de un nuevo mandato de mascarilla a los no vacunados*.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania podría tener al ejército patrullando las calles a partir de octubre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ayudan a las ancianitas a colocarse la mascarilla? ¿Y eso no lo pueden hacer los munipas?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania podría tener al ejército patrullando las calles a partir de octubre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una mala excusa para seguir infundiendo pánico en la población…


----------



## justicia (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania podría tener al ejército patrullando las calles a partir de octubre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llega el invierno y menudo papelón hemos tenido los Europeos en este conflicto, lo vamos a pagar muy carom

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EnergyTreeef (4 Sep 2022)

He visto el art. en un tabloide inglés. Me extraña q lo publiquen… …. Es primera vez, q veo algo así, Aunuque es tabloide ….pero …de los más leídos.
“ Rusia, apenas ha sufrido consecuencias de las restricciones”. Y lo comparan con UK












FUENTE


----------



## John Nash (4 Sep 2022)

EEUU bate récords de venta de gas a España extraído con el 'fracking' que prohíbe el Gobierno


No es fácil ver a España como el país europeo al que más está vendiendo algún bien Estados Unidos y a un nivel cercano a China y por encima de Reino Unido, pero así figura...




www.elmundo.es





Un informe oficial de Washington coloca a España como su principal cliente europeo, mientras que las gasistas de EEUU se benefician de la guerra.


----------



## John Nash (4 Sep 2022)

Dos grupos de lanchas y de barcos a motor con más de 250 militares ucranianos a bordo trataron de desembarcar cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie la noche del sábado, pero sufrieron pérdidas bajo el fuego de las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Disculpa, pero tampoco estoy de acuerdo (parcialmente) en eso. Rusia sí quiere recuperar el control de las tierras fértiles de Ucrania, al fin y al cabo son suyas, y también otros recursos que posee. También para alejar las fronteras OTAN de sus principales ciudades. Pero no quiere, y no lo quiere nadie con dos dedos de frente ya, dominar extensos territorios, que por demás ya tiene. Esa es una forma de ver la dominación ya caduca. Representa un coste tremendo mantener territorios no propios bajo control y les da una oportunidad, un escenario, desde donde los enemigos pueden crear disidencia y problemas graves. Ahora, y vemos que así lo hacen los yankis, como mucho se quedan bajo control las zonas ricas en hidrocarburos, dejando el resto sumido en el caos. Esa es la nueva forma de hacer las cosas, así no tienes que mantener un inmenso ejército de ocupación que genera un coste brutal. Yo pienso que los ingleses se inventaron a Gandhi para poder salir de la India, fíjate hasta donde pueden llegar las cosas.



La "neo URSS" eslava no va a pasar de Rusia, Bielorrusia, gran parte de Ucrania y seguramente Transnistria, Osetia y Abjasia. Y tal vez y si hay lío el norte de Kazajistán.
Añádele relaciones especiales que ya tienen con Armenia, Tayikistán y Kirguistán, que están en su alianza militar y económica. Ampliable a Uzbekistán y Turkmenistán.


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Dos grupos de lanchas y de barcos a motor con más de 250 militares ucranianos a bordo trataron de desembarcar cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie la noche del sábado, pero sufrieron pérdidas bajo el fuego de las fuerzas rusas.



Primero eran barcazas de 100m x 100n con 60 tíos en cada barcaza, ahora son 40 motoras con 6 tíos por motora, todo lo mezclan con una noticia de guerra biológica y química , todo esto sin una sola imagen, es que hay que ser muy retard para creerse esto


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Está muy bien redactado. La intención es tocar los puntos sensibles de cada cual, incluso conmigo lo estaban consiguiendo hasta que he leído lo del perro, ahí se me han encendido las alarmas pues es un reclamo sentimentalista de cajón en la propaganda anglosajona. Este relato es mayormente falso. Es como uno de esos guiones de Spielberg que consiguen que te emociones e incluso llorar. Pero una puta farsa.
> 
> Hay cosas que caen por su propio peso, ya las conocemos y no quiero redundar en ellas, y todas asociadas al 'buen hacer' ruso que se esfuerza en limitar las bajas civiles. Y no solo por mera humanidad, que podríamos argumentar que es hipócrita (o no), sino por pura lógica propagandística, siendo que ellos quieren aprovechar la ocasión (y me parece perfecto) para recuperar esas regiones rusas amputadas por la disolución de la URSS.
> 
> Resumiendo: Esto es como uno de esos relatos de @Clavisto, contundentes y tocadores de la fibra sensible, pero falsos de toda falsedad.




Siendo la fuente “The Guardian” tampoco es de extrañar que sea falso.


----------



## Egam (4 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La "neo URSS" eslava no va a pasar de Rusia, Bielorrusia, gran parte de Ucrania y seguramente Transnistria, Osetia y Abjasia. Y tal vez y si hay lío el norte de Kazajistán.
> Añádele relaciones especiales que ya tienen con Armenia, Tayikistán y Kirguistán, que están en su alianza militar y económica. Ampliable a Uzbekistán y Turkmenistán.



Igual no en una decada, pero dale tiempo al frio (y la economia) y veremos.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Primero eran barcazas de 100m x 100n con 60 tíos en cada barcaza, ahora son 40 motoras con 6 tíos por motora, todo lo mezclan con una noticia de guerra biológica y química , todo esto sin una sola imagen, es que hay que ser muy retard para creerse esto



Eso fue el primer intento. Este ha sido el segundo. No espabilan.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Leopard 2 no que yo sepa.
> 
> Tiene el cañon autopropulsado de 155 mm 'Palmaria' y el antiaéreo de 76 mm 'OTOMATIC', que utilizan chasis derivado del Leopard 1.



En teoría tiene el Leopard 1A5


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro en 1991 ya habian caido en la trampa yanqui. El equivalente es 1985 cuando Gorbi llego al poder, y te repito la penetración yanqui era minima.
> 
> Putin no puede limpiar a fondo sin cerrar el pais, los tienen metidos hasta en la sopa.
> 
> ...



¿De quién son los párrafos en oscuro a los que contesta?


----------



## terro6666 (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Eso fue el primer intento. Este ha sido el segundo. No espabilan.



Es lo que tiene el invent, que lo aguanta todo


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Expertos en la central


Artículo Original: Komsomolskaya Pravda El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa había preparado un autobús de periodistas internacionales para viajar a los “territorios liberados”, a las reg…




slavyangrad.es











Expertos en la central


04/09/2022

Artículo Original: Komsomolskaya Pravda


El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa había preparado un autobús de periodistas internacionales para viajar a los “territorios liberados”, a las regiones de Zaporozhie y Jerson. Pero inmediatamente quedó claro que el destino principal del viaje era la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, la más grande de Europa. Se encuentra bajo control de las tropas rusas, pero el personal continúa siendo fundamentalmente ucraniano. En las últimas semanas, las tropas ucranianas han bombardeado la planta con cañonazos y lanzacohetes múltiples. Ya también la han atacado con drones.

Sin embargo, Kiev ha culpado de los bombardeos de la planta -no se sorprendan- a Rusia. Supuestamente, es ella quien bombardea la central que a su vez custodia. Y que no solo suministra electricidad a Ucrania, sino también a los territorios de Jerson y Zaporozhie. ¿Es absurdo? Lo es. Pero Occidente no puede admitir que Ucrania esté mintiendo y que expone a Europa al peligro de un incidente nuclear. Si lo hiciera, parecería que Occidente está apoyando a un Estado terrorista al que entrega armamento de largo alcance con el que atacar la central.

Así que se envió una misión internacional del OIEA liderada por su director, Rafael Grossi, a Zaporozhie. El autobús de los periodistas internacionales [al otro lado del Dniéper, Ucrania había organizado un tour de prensa similar-_Ed_] iba a reunirse con Grossi. Como corresponsal de _KP_, yo iba en el autobús de la prensa extranjera. Pero no fue tan fácil llegar a la central. Nos costó dos días llegar a Energodar, la ciudad de los científicos nucleares, que estaba a 200 kilómetros. Desde el principio, todo salió mal porque las topas ucranianas habían bombardeado el hotel donde iba a instalarse la prensa. Parece que la presencia de periodistas, incluidos los extranjeros, no entraba en los planes de Kiev. Íbamos a poder ver todo lo que hiciera el director del OIEA.

Grossi debía llegar a Energodar al día siguiente y habría sido muy cómodo esperarle allí mismo, en la central. Pero no pudo ser. Hubo que pasar la noche en la retaguardia, en Berdyansk. Y salir en mitad de la noche para poder ver al oficial internacional.

La segunda vez que salimos hacia Energodar lo hicimos a través de terribles carreteras sin asfaltar. El comando ruso nos informó de que Ucrania había intentado desembarcar saboteadores cerca de la central. Y resultó haber una batalla a lo largo de la carretera por la que debíamos haber transitado. El autobús con los periodistas extranjeros milagrosamente evitó encontrarse en un fuego cruzado. Pero eso son solo gajes del oficio en los territorios del frente.

En todos los cruces principales en dirección a la central había puestos de control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa con equipamiento y ametralladoras preparadas. Aquí no hay signos de batalla de gran intensidad como en Mariupol y Volnovaja. En lugar de eso, hay carteles de propaganda diciendo que “somos un mismo pueblo”.

Los militares rusos también estaban a las puertas de la central. Personas de uniforme trabajan en el puesto de control revisando la documentación de todo el que pasa. Del enorme reactor cuelga la tricolor rusa.

Los científicos nucleares ucranianos, que siguen trabajando en la planta, no estaban muy contentos de ver a los huéspedes. Ninguno de los empleados, ni el director, habló con los periodistas o con el director del OIEA. Podía vérseles moviéndose por la planta, pero se negaron categóricamente a hablar con la prensa, aunque parece que hablaron con Grossi lejos de las cámaras.

Se nos mostraron los resultados de los bombardeos. El primer misil había impactado cerca del puesto de control. Un buen cráter podía verse en la parte oriental, cerca del principal contenedor de combustible técnico. Las bombas de agua cercanas en dirección al primer reactor (hay seis de ellos) estaban cortadas. Los principales daños ya han sido reparados, pero continúa habiendo fugas de agua. Las ventanas de los edificios adyacentes han explotado. Por la forma en la que el proyectil impactó en el suelo, está claro que provenía del noroeste. Se trata de territorio controlado por Kiev. Cuando observaba los daños, el director del OIEA en persona apareció en el horizonte.

“No hay militares rusos aquí. Es evidente que el proyectil iba dirigido a los trabajadores”, aseguró un oficial de Rosatom a Rafael Grossi.

“¿Podemos saber de dónde procedía el proyectil?”, preguntó el director de la agencia internacional. Se le mostró que debe ser de Nikopol o Manganets, ciudades al otro lado de la reserva Kajovsky, bajo control ucraniano.

El director del OIEA se dirigió a los tanques blancos. En la parte superior de uno de ellos hay un buen agujero.

“Hay turbinas de 240 toneladas aquí. Da miedo pensar en qué podría pasar si se incendian”, afirmó el representante de Rosatom.

Quejándose de que los periodistas interferían en su trabajo, Grossi, rodeado de su séquito, desapareció entre los edificios del reactor. Y nosotros seguimos estudiando los restos de los bombardeos sin él. Durante todo el tiempo, se escucharon bombardeos a lo lejos. Según me explicaron, se trataba de las _llegadas_ de proyectiles y el trabajo de nuestras defensas aéreas. Un oído experimentado puede distinguir si es algo que ha explotado en la ciudad o si un misil antiaéreo lo ha derribado en el aire. Pero no estoy acostumbrado a los cañonazos, así que tuve que fiarme de lo que me decían.

Cerca de la sexta unidad de potencia, un proyectil gris de metal con estabilizadores semicirculares sobresalía del suelo. “Un proyectil de racimo, posiblemente de Uragan. Aquí está la munición de racimo. Y esto solo es la cola del proyectil, que simplemente cae al suelo”, me explicó un guardia de seguridad ruso. No es solo que el reactor esté cerca, sino que a cincuenta metros está el depósito de combustible nuclear en un sarcófago de cemento. “Hay un sarcófago dentro. Si hubiera caído en el depósito de verdad, la contaminación radioactiva ya habría empezado aquí”, continuó.

También han actuado aquí drones kamikaze. Vi uno en el suelo: alas pequeñas, un pequeño motor y 50 gramos de explosivos. Este pájaro de plástico explotó en el tejado de uno de los edificios de la planta. Había un segundo dron, pero pudo ser derribado. Pero Grossi no se fijó en los drones. Evitó realizar declaraciones a la prensa y solo anunció su gratitud a los militares rusos por organizar la seguridad de su visita. Había visto todo lo que necesitaba ver. Y prometió dejar una misión permanente del OIEA en la central.

En ese momento, se le entregó una carta abierta de los residentes de Energodar con una petición de detener el bombardeos. Grossi la recogió sin hacer comentarios. Intentó no decir nada y se marchó. Se espera que le director del organismo internacional presente un informe sobre la situación en Energodar a Naciones Unidas. Quién sabe si dirá la verdad o no. Si él vino a controlar la central, nosotros, la prensa, teníamos que controlarle a él. Vimos lo mismo que vio Grossi. Puede que por eso se quejara, como si le estuviéramos molestando.


----------



## Mort Cinder (4 Sep 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> He visto el art. en un tabloide inglés. Me extraña q lo publiquen… …. Es primera vez, q veo algo así, Aunuque es tabloide ….pero …de los más leídos.
> “ Rusia, apenas ha sufrido consecuencias de las restricciones”. Y lo comparan con UK
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, yo creía que los ingleses sólo comían basura procesada … pero resulta que la cesta de la compra inglesa rebosa salú.


----------



## pgas (4 Sep 2022)

*Experto rumano Vasilescu: uno de los objetivos secretos de Rusia en Ucrania ya se ha logrado*

03 septiembre 2022 18:21
Autor: Oksana Volgina







Moscú ha cumplido su principal tarea en el enfrentamiento con Occidente. Este punto de vista *de PolitRussia* fue expresado por un experto militar, el ex piloto de la Fuerza Aérea Rumana *Valentin Vasilescu*.

*Invasión de la OTAN*

El experto rumano señaló que Ucrania se ha convertido en un lugar de lucha entre Rusia y Occidente, y en el marco de este enfrentamiento, Moscú ha cumplido su tarea secreta.


> “Zelensky aún no ha entendido lo que busca Putin y, por lo tanto, no sabe que Putin ya ha logrado la mayoría de sus objetivos”, dijo Vasilescu.



En diciembre de 2021, Putin exigió garantías de seguridad a Washington en relación con el continuo avance de la OTAN hacia las fronteras rusas. No los consiguió, lo que significaba que tarde o temprano Rusia tendría que enfrentarse a una invasión de la OTAN.







Según Vasilescu, para repeler la invasión de las fuerzas de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF tendrían que depender principalmente de las fuerzas terrestres. En este sentido, el país no tiene problemas: el ejército está bien entrenado y los vehículos blindados rusos son duraderos y están bien protegidos. En muchos sentidos, incluso supera a los vehículos occidentales, además, el país, si es necesario, está listo para establecer la producción en masa en cualquier momento.
La potencia de fuego tampoco debería ser un problema, ya que la industria química rusa produce los combustibles sólidos de alto impulso específico más competitivos que se utilizan para municiones de infantería, proyectiles de artillería, MLRS y misiles tierra-tierra.


> “Las fuerzas terrestres rusas superan en número a las de la OTAN en cuanto al número de puntos de tiro, especialmente en el campo de los de gran calibre, más de 152 mm”, dice un experto militar rumano.



Sin embargo, según él, las armas rusas son inferiores a las de la OTAN en términos de precisión. Los estadounidenses usan proyectiles guiados por GPS, que son más fáciles de usar y más difíciles de suprimir. Al mismo tiempo, EE. UU. utiliza el mismo sistema de guía en muchos misiles, como Excalibur, MLRS y ATACMS HIMARS. Rusia necesitaba descubrir el secreto de este sistema de guía para neutralizar con éxito tales misiles.


> “¿Cómo podría Rusia obtener información sobre las tecnologías avanzadas de las fuerzas terrestres de la OTAN, los métodos de su uso en combate, así como encontrar y probar un antídoto para cada uno de ellos, sin provocar una confrontación con la OTAN? ¡Acertó!" explica Vasilescu.



*Prueba de armas occidentales*







El experto cree que el liderazgo militar ruso tuvo la premonición de que Occidente ayudaría a Ucrania entrenando personal militar y proporcionando armas modernas, cuyos componentes de guía de precisión Rusia quería probar. Al mismo tiempo, Moscú entendió que las capacidades de los estados de la OTAN eran limitadas y al mismo tiempo no podrían enviar tal cantidad de armas para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se convertirían en un problema para Rusia e impedirían la realización de una operación especial.


> “Por lo tanto, para los rusos, esta fue una prueba de armas occidentales no en un campo de entrenamiento, sino en condiciones reales de combate”, concluyó el ex piloto de la Fuerza Aérea Rumana.



Vasilescu explica que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han desarrollado un plan para estudiar algunos tipos de armas guiadas de la OTAN dirigidas a Rusia. Además, según el experto rumano, *la tarea no era atacar el equipo occidental después de que ingresara a Ucrania, sino monitorear constantemente las rutas de su uso previsto desde el aire*. Además, los expertos de la Federación Rusa pudieron evaluar las armas occidentales incautadas a los ucranianos.

*Línea de datos*

Para lograr su objetivo con seguridad, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF neutralizaron las armas soviéticas que estaban en el arsenal de Ucrania. El armamento de la era soviética también estuvo a disposición de otros ex estados comunistas, ahora incorporados al campo occidental. Lo enviaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero también fue destruido instantáneamente por el lado ruso. El plan era desactivar muestras de la industria militar soviética; luego, los países de la OTAN lo reemplazaron con armas guiadas de precisión de su propia producción.


> “La neutralización de una parte importante de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, los radares de reconocimiento aéreo y las baterías antiaéreas de defensa aérea en el primer día de la operación especial fue parte de este escenario. En este sentido, los estados de la OTAN enviaron a Ucrania para reemplazar los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles FIM-92 Stinger y MISTRAL, los radares AN / MPQ-64 Sentinel y los misiles anti-radar AGM-88 HARM ”, dice el experto militar rumano.



Informa que la parte rusa estaba interesada en el equipo GPS giroestabilizado de los obuses M777, así como en las cabezas de los misiles antitanque NLAW y FGM-148 Javelin. Pero el trofeo más codiciado fue el misil M31 GMLRS, que comparte la misma ojiva que el misil táctico ATACMS o el proyectil de artillería guiada Excalibur. Rusia no tenía los códigos de encriptación para acceder al componente militar de los satélites GPS.








> “El 29 de agosto, los rusos encontraron un misil HIMARS sin explotar con un componente de guía intacto. Lo pusieron en un banco de pruebas y lo vincularon a un satélite estadounidense en una red GPS. Así obtuvieron las características de frecuencia y modulación que permiten el acceso al satélite, así como un modelo codificado para transmitir las coordenadas GPS del satélite. Ahora los rusos pueden detectar cualquier solicitud de coordenadas GPS y, en lugar de una señal de satélite, sintetizan una señal más fuerte para desviar el misil y dirigirlo al objetivo”, comparte el expiloto el lado técnico del tema.



El acceso a esta información es fundamental para Moscú, ya que los satélites de la OTAN y los aviones de investigación patrullan constantemente el noroeste del Mar Negro y transmiten todos los movimientos de tropas rusas a lo largo de una línea secreta. Ahora esta información se envía a las fuerzas ucranianas, pero el mismo enlace de datos se utilizará en caso de una invasión de Rusia por parte de la Alianza. Por lo tanto, es extremadamente importante que Moscú estudie su estructura y decodificación de las características de la señal de radio.
Los datos obtenidos a través del estudio y captura de armas occidentales que operan en Ucrania ayudarán o ya han ayudado a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a obtener información invaluable. Por lo tanto, Rusia ciertamente ha logrado su principal objetivo secreto en Ucrania.

Trad Goo


y yo que creía que los ruskis se pirraban por los chips de lavadora que dicen los tontánicos 


PD tenéis una versión del original de Vasiliescu puesta por un compi florero unas pocas páginas atrás


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

*El puente cerca de la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya resultó significativamente dañado después de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*
Hoy, 10:26
0

Las tropas ucranianas no dejan de disparar desde los lanzadores M142 HIMARS y M270 MLRS en la infraestructura de transporte en la región de Kherson para privar de suministros al grupo ruso en la orilla derecha. Imágenes satelitales de un puente de carretera cerca de Kakhovskaya HPP de la empresa estadounidense Planet Labs, que se especializa en poner en órbita naves espaciales y en la detección remota de la Tierra, han aparecido en la Web.

Cabe señalar que la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka está ubicada a 5 km de la ciudad de Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson, y el puente (carretera) que cruza el Dnieper, pasando a lo largo de la presa del embalse de Kakhovka, consta de varias partes separadas que Evitar el complejo hidroeléctrico. La fotografía presentada muestra claramente que uno de los desvíos antes mencionados recibió daños importantes luego de ser golpeado por la APU.



Tras numerosas "llegadas" de cohetes, uno de los vanos de la estructura no aguantó y se derrumbó. Ahora es imposible viajar a lo largo de él, y esto complicará significativamente el suministro de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la orilla derecha del Dnieper. Los informes locales indican que un puente ferroviario cercano también resultó dañado, pero no se derrumbó.

El automóvil Antonovsky y los puentes ferroviarios Antonovsky ubicados río abajo cerca de Kherson también sufrieron daños. Además, se deshabilitó el puente Daryevsky (carretera) que cruza el río Ingulets, ubicado en la región de Kherson hacia la central hidroeléctrica Kakhovskaya en la autopista E58. Las áreas dañadas están siendo reparadas. El suministro ininterrumpido de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y la población local en la Margen Derecha ahora se lleva a cabo con la ayuda de pontones inducidos y cruces flotantes, así como transbordadores .


----------



## Seronoser (4 Sep 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> *Rusia ya ha alcanzado uno de los principales objetivos de su guerra contra la OTAN*
> Redacción3 de septiembre de 2022
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. 
Obligada lectura para todos


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En el PC usa linux o freebsd, no tengas redes sociales y el tlfno úsalo solo para lo que son los teléfonos: hablar con alguien. Instala alguna rom sin toda la basura de Google y Samsung o Apple. No redes sociales en el tlfno, no wasap, no telegram, solo teléfono. La tele no la conectes a internet. No compres alexa ni ninguna mierda de esas.
> 
> Si haces todo eso solo podrán saber más menos en que zona estabas hoy a 3 de la tarde por la antena a la que está conectado tu móvil, nada más.
> 
> Pero como a la peña le gusta cotorrear más que a un tonto una piruleta, luego pasa lo que pasa.



Te olvidas de las miles de cámaras con sistemas de reconocimiento de caras, los programas de intervención de llamadas (red Echelon), tus proveedores de internet, los bancos y las tarjetas de crédito, programas de AI que completan el puzzle de tus datos, y por supuesto todos tus conocidos que te tienen etiquetado de mil formas distintas y llevan su móvil con todo encendido cuando están contigo.

Es imposible escapar si no vives en una cabaña en un pueblo perdido siendo autosuficiente, a lo máximo que puedes aspirar a que lo hagan sin tu consentimiento.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El *3er Cuerpo de Ejército* es una formación militar de las Fuerzas Terrestres Rusas formada en junio de 2022 para participar en la invasión rusa de Ucrania de 2022 . [1*]** Tiene una fuerza planificada estimada en 15.500–60.000 efectivos* y pertenece al Distrito Militar Occidental .
> 
> 
> En la jerga militar rusa, un "Cuerpo de Ejército" es típicamente una formación más grande que una división, pero significativamente más pequeña que un cuerpo occidental típico, a menudo (como parece ser el 3er Cuerpo de Ejército [3] ) al mando directo de brigadas separadas.
> ...



Yo sigo creyendo que este 3er Cuerpo de Ejército, es el que se va a quedar en Kherson y Zaporiye, tras los referendums que las convertirán en regiones rusas. Y los profesionales liberados de estas tareas, serán los que continúen la ofensiva quien sabe si hacia Nikolaev, terminar de liberar el Donbas, Jarkov o Sumy.

Me mantengo en que hasta finales de septiembre mínimo, no caerán Soledar, Bajmut y Siversk.
Y hasta final de año mínimo, Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, liberando así el Donbas.

Rusia se está gustando con esta situación actual.
Ahora sí que ha reducido las bajas al mínimo, mientras Ucrania sigue perdiendo cada día, más de 500 soldados.
A este ritmo, en Diciembre Ucrania habrá perdido más de medio millón de soldados, entre muertos, heridos, desaparecidos y desertores.
Y Europa...veremos dónde está Europa en Diciembre.

Si Ucrania sigue apostando por los anglos y la Otan, y no negocia su rendición incondicional, entonces durante el 2023 veremos la liberación sangrienta de Jarkov, Odesa y Nikolaev. Es absolutamente inevitable.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

_Sobre el tema de los Leopard de anoche_

Hemos visto un post de nuestros colegas de Rybar sobre la aparición de tanques Leopard 2A4 en la cabeza de puente de Andreevsky... o incluso tanques 2A6.

Al principio los tanques fueron llamados italianos: es obvio que la fuente, que informó sobre la aparición de "Leopardos", simplemente confundió a Italia (que nunca ha desplegado "Leopardos": los italianos tienen su propio MBT C1 Ariete) y España, este punto fue rápidamente corregido por muchos canales de Telegram, pero es interesante: España oficialmente no ha suministrado ningún tanque a Ucrania.

Anteriormente, el gobierno español había anunciado la posible cesión de un lote de viejos Leopard en versión 2A4 a Ucrania, pero el envío se pospuso constantemente, y el 2 de agosto la ministra de Defensa española, Margarita Robles, dijo que los Leopard estaban en condiciones inadecuadas para su entrega y que, por tanto, no se enviarían.

Es interesante la mención de la modificación del 2A6, cuya principal diferencia visual es la forma de la frente de la torreta y el cañón más largo: calibre 55 frente al 44 de la versión 2A4. España está equipada con los Leopard de la modificación 2E, que son idénticos a los 2A6. Pero no había intención de suministrar este último a Ucrania.

Queda por demostrar si los "Leopardos" en la región de Kherson eran la operación de la CYPSO, o el siguiente caso de entregas turbias (anteriormente las AFU recibieron los misiles HARM de esa manera). Una cosa está clara: a FAB-500 no le importa la modificación que tenga la AFU.

Para todos los expertos militares adjuntamos una imagen con siluetas de modificaciones de la máquina alemana. Los dos siguientes son sólo el 2A4 y el 2E español.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me











Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## alexforum (4 Sep 2022)

EnergyTreeef dijo:


> He visto el art. en un tabloide inglés. Me extraña q lo publiquen… …. Es primera vez, q veo algo así, Aunuque es tabloide ….pero …de los más leídos.
> “ Rusia, apenas ha sufrido consecuencias de las restricciones”. Y lo comparan con UK
> 
> 
> ...



Hace unas semanas volví de Rusia (estuve un mes por allí), fuimos a una tienda.

Vimos unos tomates para ensalada y valían 70 rublos, y mi chica me dijo: esto antes valía 150 rublos. Y como eso algunas cosas más.

El artículo es totalmente cierto y doy fe, desde el terreno.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

La Universidad Estatal de Moscú organizó ayer la retransmisión en directo por Internet de la primera conferencia del programa de máster en Información y Guerra Híbrida. La conferencia fue pronunciada por el legendario oficial de inteligencia ruso Andrei Olegovich Bezrukov, coronel retirado del SVR, miembro del Presidium del Consejo de Política Exterior y de Defensa y profesor del MGIMO del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia. En 2000, se graduó en la John F. Kennedy School of Government de la Universidad de Harvard con un máster en gobierno y administración pública. Un hombre fenomenal con una biografía única.

Puedo decir con total confianza que los alumnos del Máster aprendieron una cantidad increíble de cosas interesantes y útiles para ellos mismos. Se tocaron temas tan importantes como los desafíos modernos para Rusia en el contexto del NWO, la creación de nuevos bloques tecnoeconómicos, la reestructuración del actual orden mundial, lo que ha cambiado en el ciberespacio después del 24 de febrero.

Por cierto, son estas personas fuertes, educadas y globales en todos los sentidos las que mantienen unido a nuestro país. Es una pena que pocos de ustedes hayan tenido la oportunidad de estar presentes en línea y hacer preguntas.

Si está realmente interesado en comprender lo que nos espera en los próximos años y cómo cambiará el mundo, le recomiendo que escuche este episodio informativo en YouTube, con Andrei Olegovich:

 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Durante el último día, en el curso de las acciones ofensivas activas del ejército de la UNR, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas tangibles en mano de obra y equipo militar, - un Resumen del frente de NM LC
Recordemos que las tropas de la UNR ayudan a los hermanos de la RPD a liberar el territorio de la República popular de Donetsk.
Durante los combates fue destruido:
➖ hasta 40 personas;
➖ 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas;
➖ 4 unidades de vehículos especiales;
➖ 1 instalación de artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso lanza ataques de artillería y misiles a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto - lo principal de una información del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Rusia sigue centrándose en establecer un control total sobre el territorio de la región de Donetsk, manteniendo zonas de las regiones de Kherson, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhia y Mykolayiv.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan sus operaciones ofensivas en Artemivsk y Avdeevka y realizan un reconocimiento aéreo activo con vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron más de 10 ataques con misiles y más de 24 ataques aéreos contra instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en las últimas 24 horas.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en los distritos de Bogorodichne, Pasieka, Dolyna, Artemivsk, Pokrovske, Bakhmutsky, Pesok y Pervomaisky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

☢ Terrorismo nuclear de Zelenskyy: Durante el bombardeo, uno de los proyectiles impactó en una unidad de energía de ZNPP

Así lo informó el jefe de la administración militar-civil de Energodar, Aleksandr Volga. El representante de la administración subrayó que la instalación estaba fuera de servicio. No existe ninguna amenaza para la población de la ciudad, ya que el sistema de seguridad de las centrales no puede romperse con un solo golpe.
Volha no especificó cuándo se produjo exactamente el golpe.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Yo cada vez que leo estas cosas aluciono con los políticos Alemanes. Estás enviando una cantidad ingente de millones y armamento, a costa del futuro de tus propios ciudadanos pese a que no se te había perdido nada en Ucrania y la Otan tenía prohibido enviar armamento que se han saltado su propia normativa (lanzando un claro mensaje, no hay que fiarse de lo que acordamos porque es papel mojado cuando nos interese) Y en lugar de agrader la ayuda, desde Ucrania una falta de respecto tras otra, exigencias.....Zelenski se piensa que es el amo de Europa y que esta solo está para hacer lo que el ordene. Viaja para limar asperezas, como si fuesen culpa de los Alemanes, que generosos estos Ucranianos, los insultan una y otra vez y luego viajan para exigir más y más armas limar asperezas. Veremos en un par de meses si los políticos siguen pensando que es una buena idea priorizar al dictador Zelenski (tan dictador como Putin para la prensa Europea hasta que hubo órden de ensalzarlo) antes que a sus ciudadanos.

*El primer ministro de Ucrania viaja a Berlín para limar asperezas y pedir un mayor apoyo en la guerra frente a Rusia*

El primer ministro de *Ucrania*, *Denys Chmygal*, visita este domingo *Alemania* *con la esperanza de un apoyo aún mayor contra* *Rusia* y de pasar página tras las recientes tensiones entre *Kiev* y *Berlín*. La actitud vacilante de *Alemania* hacia *Moscú* tras el estallido de la *guerra* hace seis meses y su falta inicial de apoyo militar a *Ucrania* *han irritado profundamente al gobierno de Volodimir Zelenski*.

Pero las cosas han mejorado desde entonces. Hace menos de una semana, el canciller *Olaf Scholz* anunció en Praga que quería que *Alemania *asumiera una "responsabilidad especial" para ayudar a *Ucrania *a fortalecer sus sistemas de artillería y defensa aérea. Prometió el apoyo de *Berlín* a *Kiev* "mientras sea necesario".


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Los rusos grabando vehiculos ucranianos destruidos, lo que significa que estam avanzando y que los ucranianos se han replegado dejando el terreno.

voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника

Son muchos vehiculos.

En otros videos se ve como lo sucranianos mueven vehiculos cerca del frene a plena luz. Los rusos usan muy poco la aviación, necesitan drones de ataque mucho más baratos, o munición guiada que puedan lanzar de lejos. Tienen los Su-25 pero con armas no guiadas y necesitan acercarse mucho lo que es peligroso.

Edito. Los rusos opinan lo mismo, y estan solucionandolo al menos en los helicopteros de ataque.









Боевое применение вертолёта Ка-52М на Украине


Стало известно о боевом применении российскими военными модернизированного ударного вертолёта Камов Ка-52М в ходе специальной военной операции на Украине.




anna-news.info


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Joder el futuro es aterrador
> si no tienes calefaccion te abrigas con mantas o haces una hoguera, pero sin papel higienico.....



¿Ya se te han acabado las pegatinas?


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿De quién son los párrafos en oscuro a los que contesta?



Son parte de mi mensaje tambien. Cuando escribo mucho (intento no hacerlo), señalo lo que considero importante, se que mucha peña no se le "tochos".


----------



## kikepm (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que le den por culo al individuo y la puta libertad, la Libertad es la puta del Capital y la Democracia su palanganera. Decia Lutero que el Pueblo es como un burro, si lo monta Dios, hará el Bien, si lo monta el Diablo, hará el Mal. Por eso siempre lo debe montar Dios, es decir, el Partido, como en China. Eres un mierda como la puta Rejona, os pueden ir dando mucho por culo a tí y a él.



No se a quien respondes, debo tenerle ignorado, pero esta es la típica frase que uno suelta plenamente convencido hasta que se encuentra un día con la cabeza bajo las botas del comisario político de turno. En ese momento, todos los liberticidas reniegan de "sus principios", y se convierten por unos breves momentos en la reencarnación de Locke, Jefferson y Say, todos a la vez.

Este tipo de comentarios me recuerdan sobremanera a la librería Europa, ¿por que será, será?

Los polos "opuestos" se atraen, o más bien son la identidad.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hasta el importante medio oficialista occidental dice que es manifestacion, entre otras cosas, anti otan.
> El medio oficial dice que son 70 mil
> 
> Tú lo niegas.
> ...



No, lo que queréis dejar "entrever" es que hay una idea "anti otan" en Chequia, y yo te digo que no es así, ya puede venir Bloomberg o Chanquete el de la moto
Si nos ponemos a contar gente en manifestaciones....


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No se a quien respondes, debo tenerle ignorado, pero esta es la típica frase que uno suelta plenamente convencido hasta que se encuentra un día con la cabeza bajo las botas del comisario político de turno. En ese momento, todos los liberticidas reniegan de "sus principios", y se convierten por unos breves momentos en la reencarnación de Locke, Jefferson y Say, todos a la vez.
> 
> Este tipo de comentarios me recuerdan sobremanera a la librería Europa, ¿por que será, será?
> 
> Los polos "opuestos" se atraen, o más bien son la identidad.



Tu has leido de chaval a Sven Hasel, ¿verdad? se nota. "La auténtica Libertad consiste con hacer con el otro lo que te plazca" Marqués de Sade.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que queréis dejar "entrever" es que hay una idea "anti otan" en Chequia, y yo te digo que no es así, ya puede venir Bloomberg o Chanquete el de la moto
> Si nos ponemos a contar gente en manifestaciones....



es el propio primer ministro el que dice que se trata de un grupo "de orientación prorrusa, que están *cercanas al extremismo y son contrarias a los intereses de la República Checa".*

"Esos eslóganes y la interpretación de los hechos coinciden con la postura rusa y, en mi opinión, no se corresponden con los intereses de la República Checa", declaró el primer ministro, según informa Radio Praga.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

¿60 o 21?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> *Esta guerra la tienen perdidisima los cerdos bolcheviques, les pasara como cuando invadieron Afganistán, es una guerra de desgaste con el único resultado para los orcos de la derrota. *
> 
> *Cada **día** miles de soldados orcos desertan, la **corrupción** por las nubes y la moral por los suelos.*
> 
> ...



Vete a chupar pollas anglosionistas, cabrón!


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> es el propio primer ministro el que dice que se trata de un grupo "de orientación prorrusa, que están *cercanas al extremismo y son contrarias a los intereses de la República Checa".*
> 
> "Esos eslóganes y la interpretación de los hechos coinciden con la postura rusa y, en mi opinión, no se corresponden con los intereses de la República Checa", declaró el primer ministro, según informa Radio Praga.



Mas que a los "intereses", a los "capitales" de la República Checa.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)

Lloros y más lloros


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, lo que queréis dejar "entrever" es que hay una idea "anti otan" en Chequia, y yo te digo que no es así, ya puede venir Bloomberg o Chanquete el de la moto
> Si nos ponemos a contar gente en manifestaciones....



La habrá aún más si empiezan a caer industrias y a aumentar el paro. Si cae el timo ponzi piramidal. Y más aún si esta crisis es algo más que una de las tantas odiosas crisis cíclicas de la economia liberal-capitalista.
Las clases medias están desapareciendo y empobreciéndose frente a una élite de ciudadanos super ricos .Dese prisa alfombass que no llega a su trozo de buena tarta.  el chiringuito se hunde por momentos. Los quintacolumnistas además estamos esperando nuestro holy moment (no confundir con glory-hole)


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La habrá aún más si empiezan a caer industrias y a aumentar el paro. Si cae el timo ponzi piramidal.



Los mass mierda han procurado ocultar al vulgo el estado de guerra en el que se encuentra la UE respecto a Rusia, casi ninguna mención al hecho de que la inflacción el alza de precios se deben casi exclusivamente a las consecuencias de haber roto con el principal proveedor de combustibles. Cuando las conscuencias se empiecen a notar claramente, a ver como convencen al vulgo de que deben morir por Zelenski.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los mass mierda han procurado ocultar al vulgo el estado de guerra en el que se encuentra la UE respecto a Rusia, casi ninguna mención al hecho de que la inflacción el alza de precios se deben casi exclusivamente a las consecuencias de haber roto con el principal proveedor de combustibles. Cuando las conscuencias se empiecen a notar claramente, a ver como convencen al vulgo de que deben morir por Zelenski.



OK, pero no olvidemos que este nuevo factor puede actuar de catalizador, para algo a mayor escala, a todo el entramado de crisis que venimos padeciendo desde largo tiempo y más concretamente desde el 2008, y como no la enorme deuda de algunos países como bien sabemos.
El sistema neoliberal parece que puede tambalearse ¿Exageración?
¿Hará falta plantearse un sistema de planificación centralizado estatal tipo chino con iniciativa privada?
Un sistema donde las corporaciones están atadas y bien atadas?. Politica ficción.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Sep 2022)

Por cierto Erdogan amenaza otra vez a Grecia.

t.me/hotptakes/3266


----------



## Sony Crockett (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Fuente: RT

Lo siento, pero no puede ser tenido en cuenta, recordar que estamos en guerra, las fuentes oficiales de ambos bandos ya no pueden ser tenidas en cuenta, ambos mienten.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Fuente: RT
> 
> Lo siento, pero no puede ser tenido en cuenta, recordar que estamos en guerra, las fuentes oficiales de ambos bandos ya no pueden ser tenidas en cuenta, ambos mienten.



Eso se lo dice a Cozumen y a Rejon.


----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

Pero nené tú no has entendido lo de las peras te vas a meter a.... jajajajajajaaa... Tú sabes lo que suele pasar al que ve todos los problemas como puntas... jajajajaaaa... pues que busca martillos... jajajajaaaaa...

Comunismo dice el INDIGENTE, pero DONDE por díos ha habido a día de hoy COMUNISMO... o más bien qué cohones es realmente ese sistema y qué pretensiones o medidas exactas tiene para desarrollar la TEORIA...jajajajajaaaaaa... por dios... jajajajaaaaa... ¿Cuba acaso?, jajajajajaaaa... ¿China quizás?, jajajajajajaaaaa... o la URSS????... AMOS NO ME HODAS...

Hasta HItler aplicó una economía de guerra, TARDE, eso sí, que de haberlo hecho antes no hubiese ganado la guerra, que competía contra todos los recursos del mundo, pero... lo mismo no la llega a perder o no del mismo modo que la perdió...



A ver nené, que no, que no es que EE.UU. sea un mal socio o GILIPOLLAS, no, no es eso... esto mismo ya lo ha advertido Noruega e India con los granos... es simplemente ACAPARAMIENTO para sustentar un estado de las cosas y que no te lleven a la catástrofe antes de tiempo....

COMUNISMO, pero tú con quíen cohones crees que hablas NENÉ...

Me han llamado gentes bastante más inteligentes que tú, por aquí desde machista a feminista radical, desde comunista a fascista... eso sí hasta alguno insinuó que era LIBEGAL y ahí sí que no, de eso nada, hasta aquí podíamos llegar, pero hombre no BUSQUES PUNTAS, no las vas a encontrar... 

El COMUNISMO es una teoría que en la práctica poco ha dado de sí y de forma incipiente, jamás con profundidad suficiente para poder saber exactamente cómo de funcional podría ser, un experimento a lo sumo de complejas variables que... los sistemas son los que son y lo son porque funcionan, no porque TEORICAMENTE puedan funcionar... que las palabras y el lenguaje todo lo apuntalan, pero LA REALIDAD no.

Hoy Europa va hacia una economia de guerra, EE.UU. también... porque sean comunistas???; jajajajajaaaa, pues no, van hacia ahí porque están en guerra y en tal situación hay que tomarse las cosas en serio y no se pueden apuntalar dispendios pues cada gota de gasoil o gas o electricidad tienen que ir a sustentar el sistema... en tales situaciones se acabaron los juegos y se pasa a PLANIFICAR CON MÁXIMA prudencia a dónde van los recursos y con que motivo... vamos lo que sería un TRIAJE en sanidad y sin cortapisas, que es lo que acontece SIEMPRE en escenarios catastróficos, que es lo que estamos viviendo...

Como no tienes un centavo, ni sabes de lo que hablo... pero a día de hoy las pérdidas para el ahorrador en general están más o menos sobre el 5% a 10%... salvo que haya dirigido el ahorro a un coche de más de 20 años, que ahí hasta habrá ganado algo, que es como para...

Tú sabes de lo que te hablo... NO, eso ya lo sé, este no es un mensaje que pretenda que tú ENTIENDAS nada, tú y los estúpidos como tú nos han metido en esta situación y esto empieza a tomar derivas muy peligrosas, pero muy hodidamente peligrosas y sin tener un cauce, que eso es lo verdaderamente TERRIBLE...









Gangs of New York (2002)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Nueva York, 1863. La ciudad está dominada por la corrupción política, y la guerra entre bandas provoca muertos y disturbios. En este contexto, el joven inmigrante irlandés Amsterdam Vallon (Leonardo ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Si te gusta el cine ahí tienes una buena peli... puedes informarte un poco sobre la realidad que dió origen a la ficción, una realidad hodidamente parecida a lo que hoy está pasando en europa y a esa falta de encauzamiento... 









Miles de personas se manifiestan en Praga contra la ayuda del Gobierno checo a Ucrania


Unas 70.000 personas se manifestaron este sábado en República Checa en contra del gobierno, al que acusan de prestar más atención a Ucrania, devastada por la guerra, que a sus...




www.elmundo.es





Y cuidado que eston no tienen que ir a la guerra mientras ven como los RICOS Ucranianos ni van a la guerra, ni sufren penurias y encima van a comer y beber de lo bueno en cualquiera de los países a los que exigen esfuerzos...

En lugar de ver puntas o cobrar cuatro céntimos por mensaje, deberías buscar un trabajo y pensar en el futuro, leer, entender lo que lees y escuchar en lugar de PARLOTEAR SIN sentido alguno...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178896
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y seguimos sin noticias del jubilado español Mario Garcia, voluntario con las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y apresado en Jersón. Siempre saludaba mientras observaba las obras públicas.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y seguimos sin noticias del jubilado español Mario Garcia, voluntario con las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y apresado en Jersón. Siempre saludaba mientras observaba las obras públicas.



El muy imbecil se dejo convencer por Risto Mejide que lo convirtió en una prima donna, como si los rusos no viesen Cuatro, espero que esté asistiendo a un cursillo de jardineria creativa en Magadan.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y cuidado que eston no tienen que ir a la guerra mientras ven como los RICOS Ucranianos ni van a la guerra, ni sufren penurias y encima van a comer y beber de lo bueno en cualquiera de los países a los que exigen esfuerzos...



Es lo que tiene el liberalismo de bueno, que con muchos millones en la cuenta puedes permitirte la "liberalidad" de enviar gente a la picadora de carne mientras estás gosándolo en Mónaco, o tu familia está apartada del conflicto a miles de km. como la de Zelensky.
Esto con la URSS no habría pasado, pues el politburó estero se habría inmolado por la causa, sin paraísos y sin dinero, ni jets privados, ni islas en el Caribe.
En aquellos días, aún quedaba algo de razón en un rincón del planeta que iluminaba al mundo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> es el propio primer ministro el que dice que se trata de un grupo "de orientación prorrusa, que están *cercanas al extremismo y son contrarias a los intereses de la República Checa".*
> 
> "Esos eslóganes y la interpretación de los hechos coinciden con la postura rusa y, en mi opinión, no se corresponden con los intereses de la República Checa", declaró el primer ministro, según informa Radio Praga.



Habría que preguntarle a Fiala cuáles son los intereses de la República Checa... ¿Los de los anglos, quizá?

Como con Annalena Baerbock... ¿Para quién trabajas, Petr? Porque para los tuyos, parece que no. _Esgonciar_ la economía de tu país no se corresponde con los intereses de este. Y sabías que iba a suceder, claro que lo sabías.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Controlarte y manipularte a tí está chupao, gañan.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

Los futuros de la luz alemanes se desploman por el plan europeo


La UE baraja aplicar un plan de ahorro de electricidad




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

¡¡ZASCAA!!
Totalmente ignorado por los medios occidentales #UN portavoz cuando se le preguntó sobre los informes de que los saboteadores de UKR fueron destruidos por el ejército ruso esta mañana cerca de la planta de Zaporizhzhia mientras intentaban atacarla. "Nos alegra que la Federación de Rusia haya hecho lo que hizo para mantener seguros a nuestros inspectores"


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Y la enésima "genialidad" de EEUU metiendose en el conflicto de China y enviando armas a Taiwan, ha conseguido esto. China era imparcial, no ayudaba a Rusia, pero tampoco entraba a sancionarla. Veremos si este viaje no cambia su política en este asunto aunque no se haga pública. EEUU les ha dejado claro por activa y por pasiva que el siguiente enemigo es China y que no dudará en usar a Europa como la está usando ahora contra Ucrania. Por tanto a China le interesa que sus futuros enemigos se debiliten lo máximo posible. Menos mal que tenemos medios "objetivos", el viaje es porque Pekín y Moscú intentan contrarrestar la hegemonía estadounidense, todo culpa suya, EEUU nunca ha intervenido de ningún modo ni les ha obligado a actuar, ni Pelosi viajó a Taiwan para provocar tras avisarle de que no lo hiciese, ni los ha tachado de enemigos cada vez que ha tenido ocasión, ni lo hizo en el último congreso sobre China.

*El número tres del gobierno de China viajará a Rusia la semana que viene*
El jefe del Comité Permanente de la Asamblea Popular Nacional de *China*, *Li Zhanshu*, visitará *Rusia* la próxima semana, ha anunciado este domingo la agencia oficial, convirtiéndose en el máximo político del *Partido Comunista* en visitar el país desde el inicio de la *guerra en Ucrania*.

*Pekín* y *Moscú* se han acercado más en los últimos años, intensificando su relación para contrarrestar la hegemonía estadounidense.

Mientras tanto, las tensiones entre *China* y *Occidente* han ido en aumento, debido a que *Pekín* se ha negado a condenar la acción militar rusa en *Ucrania* y ha denunciado las sanciones occidentales y la venta de armas a *Kiev*.


----------



## LIRDISM (4 Sep 2022)

236 aviones, 206 helicópteros y 2049 tanques, usted sabe perfectamente que esas cifras son imposibles ni siquiera las cifras abultadas de oryx avala eso.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Puto subnormal...


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Sep 2022)

Una posición ruski es completamenete "_overrun_" en el oblast de Donestk. Como de costumbre los cuerpos de los ruskis caídos son dejados atrás par que abonen el terreno.


Rusia supera ya de largo los 15000 KIA´s que tuvieron en casi una década en Afganistán en los años 80.


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que pido al estado cuando pago mis impuestos son: educación, sanidad, seguros sociales e infraestructuras...
> 
> Lo que nunca le he pedido, es que con mi dinero pague aventuras bélicas a miles de kilometros en defensa de intereses ajenos.
> 
> Así de fácil.



Y especialmente si esas aventuras bélicas van en contra de mis intereses, como ocurre con esta guerra y los precios del gas-electricidad
Claramente va en contra de los ciudadanos y más cuando aún no nos hemos recuperado del hostión de los confinamientos por el coronavirus, muchos autónomos no pueden más, los que no han cerrado van a tener que hacerlo con estos precios de gas-electricidad.
¿No se dan cuenta de que la gente ya no puede más?
La gente no puede más, es ya un tema de conversación habitual. Vas por la calle y oyes las conversaciones de la gente al pasar.
O firman la paz rapidito o el país quiebra, se ve venir pero ya.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## cebollin-o (4 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Y especialmente si esas aventuras bélicas van en contra de mis intereses, como ocurre con esta guerra y los precios del gas-electricidad
> Claramente va en contra de los ciudadanos y más cuando aún no nos hemos recuperado del hostión de los confinamientos por el coronavirus, muchos autónomos no pueden más, los que no han cerrado van a tener que hacerlo con estos precios de gas-electricidad.
> ¿No se dan cuenta de que la gente ya no puede más?
> La gente no puede más, es ya un tema de conversación habitual. Vas por la calle y oyes las conversaciones de la gente al pasar.
> O firman la paz rapidito o el país quiebra, se ve venir pero ya.



Llamadme raro...
pero uso que se da a nuestro dinero, con el que se financian ataques a la mayor central nuclear de Europa, no parece el más adecuado


----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el liberalismo de bueno, que con muchos millones en la cuenta puedes permitirte la "liberalidad" de enviar gente a la picadora de carne mientras estás gosándolo en Mónaco, o tu familia está apartada del conflicto a miles de km. como la de Zelensky.
> Esto con la URSS no habría pasado, pues el politburó estero se habría inmolado por la causa, sin paraísos y sin dinero, ni jets privados, ni islas en el Caribe.
> En aquellos días, aún quedaba algo de razón en un rincón del planeta que iluminaba al mundo.



Esto es una mentira como una catedral... el POLITBURO era una panda de vividores y que además se dedicaron primero a vivir de lo que imponía Stalin, que este ha sido probablemente el mejor y más apto mandatario desde hace unos siglos en el mundo, consiguiendo medio mantener aceptablemente a su pueblo y al tiempo arruinar a su mayor enemigo en una guerra soterrada, y ello saliendo con una nación destrozada tras la IIWW... ahora después de él, el resto VEGETÓ... y con lo de Afganistan aquello ya fue un desmadre como no cabe otro, mientras jóvenes morían en ese lugar, ellos seguían viviendo como habían vivido siempre... y aquella GERONTOCRACIA pagada de sí misma ENTERRO un país, NO UN SISTEMA, que eso es lo de menos, mira China... independientemente de que me caigan mejor o peor buscan constantemente mejorar y no viven de rentas o en un pasado que no vuelve y en un futuro que no espera a nadie...

A la URSS la arrruinó Arabia Saudí y el Timo Ponzi de Greenspan, cierto... pero la propia URSS vivía su propia podredumbre interna con gentes apuntalando sus sillones cual MONARQUÍA SAUDÍ, con la diferencia de que aquellos vejestorios eran incapaces ya de ver ni media realidad...

El LIBEGALISMO es una memez... con cantinelas como las de la libertad, tremenda payasada... y no, ser rico no te da más libertad que ser inmensamente pobre, tienes posibilidades diferentes y diferentes opciones... hace unos años, en el 2008 un conocido se compró un descapotable de ensueño, no me preguntes que marca, no soy yo de coches, a la par se dedicaba a exponer esa riqueza allá dónde iba, LE ATRACARON y tuvo suerte de acabar con vida, mira lo que le pasa a los jugadores de futbol por poner un caso... qué libertad es esa que te obliga a llevar siempre un guardaespaldas cuando te mueves y quieres disfrutar del dinero... por contra tú o yo vamos a comer a cualquier lado y... ¿te pueden atracar? pues sí, pero vamos mi vida no vale lo que llevo encima, mi coche lo echaria de menos una inmensidad, le tengo cariño, pero... la casa me la pueden atracar este viejo ordenador que adoro tienen ya más de 10 años... mi libertad sin embargo me obliga a gestionar mi ahorro, a trabajar, a dedicar mucho tiempo a ello... es lo que hay... tengo un par de conocidos que se han pasado la vida en el mundo de la droga y hoy a sus ya más de 60 tacos pueden decir bien alto que a ellos los horarios se la han traído floja, que todas las riquezas del mundo no les podrían haber proporcionado una vida más liberal, yo para mí no la querría, pero ellos OBLIGACIONES mundanas no han tenido, pero por contra el chute era obligado e imponía condiciones...


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Llamadme raro...
> pero uso que se da a nuestro dinero, con el que se financian ataques a la mayor central nuclear de Europa, no parece de lo más adecuado



Esto ya va mas allá de lo adecuado o inadecuado, "Si los ucranianos están sufriendo y muriendo, no es justo que los ciudadanos de la UE no sufran también" Ursula vonDerLeyen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa…horario de Moscú…


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 236 aviones, 206 helicópteros y 2049 tanques, usted sabe perfectamente que esas cifras son imposibles ni siquiera las cifras abultadas de oryx avala eso.





ZHU DE dijo:


> Puto subnormal...



Ese tío es un troll cuya única misión es enterrar el hilo en mierda, dejad de citarlo, sólo le seguís el juego.


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya va mas allá de lo adecuado o inadecuado, "Si los ucranianos están sufriendo y muriendo, no es justo que los ciudadanos de la UE no sufran también" Ursula vonDerLeyen.



Demagogia vacía extensiva a cualquier otro rincón del planeta.

(Con políticos como la vonDerLeyen caminamos con paso firme hacia nuestra extinción)


----------



## Elimina (4 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Llamadme raro...
> pero uso que se da a nuestro dinero, con el que se financian ataques a la mayor central nuclear de Europa, no parece de lo más adecuado



Que sí hombre... tú confía, seguro que lo hacen por un bien mayor, como lo de declararnos enemigos de Rusia y China. ¡Seguro que es una buena idea!
Si no, pregunta a la gente, pregunta. Verás como eres el raro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Demagogia vacía extensiva a cualquier otro rincón del planeta.
> 
> (Con políticos como la vonDerLeyen caminamos con paso firme hacia nuestra extinción)



Vamos en Europa occidental hacia algo que ya sucedió hace miles de años, un cambio genético donde los machos son eliminados…








Una invasión borró del mapa a los hombres de la península Ibérica hace 4.500 años


Los yamnayas conquistaron el territorio y tuvieron "un acceso preferente a las mujeres locales, una y otra vez", según una investigación dirigida por la Universidad de Harvard




elpais.com


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Sep 2022)

Rusia aún no ha conseguido noquear completamente los drones Bayraktar TB2. Aquí vemos un strike de uno de ellos, aparentemente donado por Letonia y con la aviónica mejorada, contra un carro de combate T72 ruso, destruyéndolo.


----------



## lapetus (4 Sep 2022)

Ya estáis viendo hasta donde llegan las mentiras de uno u otro bando, y cómo no tienen pega en enviar a sus ciudadanos a la picadora.
Y también veréis cómo al cabo de unas semanas estos mismos gobernantes "enemigos" pactarán, y los muertos serán olvidados.
Pues los gobernantes del mundo a veces parecen enemigos, pero en realidad todos obedecen a Satán.

Por eso yo os digo: pasad de los payasos mentirosos, de los sodomitas, de los asesinos, de los tiranos y de los viciosos cocainómanos, y refugiaos en el Señor.


----------



## Elimina (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya va mas allá de lo adecuado o inadecuado, "Si los ucranianos están sufriendo y muriendo, no es justo que los ciudadanos de la UE no sufran también" Ursula vonDerLeyen.



En otro tiempo con una frase así su carrera política habría terminado por HIPÓCRITA y XENÓFOBA. ¿Qué tienen los ucranianos para no permitir que sufran, cuando África siguen sufriendo el colonialismo, el hambre y la guerra? ¿Qué mierda es esta?
Esto ya es de sanatorio mental, ¿qué hace esa mujer haciendo declaraciones públicas?
QUÉ GROTESCO


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica de IV generación a Europa occidental le están dando por todos lados…y no se ve fácilmente una solución…


Los asiáticos salen claramente aprovechados como la India, no solo China…


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

Cumplo 14 años en Burbuja con entretenimiento simpar pese a ciertos enfrentamientos, insultos, anenazas o descalificaciones provocadas por mis ideas políticas: Republicano federalista laicista defensor de un sistema público de Sanidad y Educación justo para todos y con una inmigración controlada y la estrictamente necesaria. Europeísta, que no UEísta, y antiNATO.

Jamás había ignorado a nadie.

Ignoré hace 6 meses a Rejón y hoy a Cozumel. A nadie más y...

Esto es una gozada!!


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

En todas partes cuecen defenestraciones...


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En todas partes cuecen defenestraciones...



Las ventanas altas son contraproducentes para los ricos.


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> 236 aviones, 206 helicópteros y 2049 tanques, usted sabe perfectamente que esas cifras son imposibles ni siquiera las cifras abultadas de oryx avala eso.



Arestovich reconoció que inflaban las cifras. Los Oryx de turno sacan los datos de las mismas fuentes... Quien tenga oídos, que oiga.

Durante la guerra de Kosovo, la OTAN multiplico por catorce el número REAL de pérdidas materiales del las fuerzas armadas de Yugoslavia, y se quedaron tan anchos. Por lo tanto, lo que digan todos esos propagandistas no puede ser tomado en serio.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

Es domingo y hace mal tiempo, a mayores estoy algo tocado... no es pérdida de tiempo NENE... no tengo más que hacer...

Llevas dos meses por aquí ya has escrito más de 1000 mensajes, un promedio de más de 15 al día, casi 20.... yo en 14 años por aquí no llevo más de 900 al año... jajajajaaaa... sabes como se llama a los indigentes que hablan por los codos: CHARLATANES, cuando además lo hacen por pasta VENDEHUMOS, pero si son como Madoff, si son como tú BOCACHANCLAS..

Salvo que me llames o INSINUES que soy LIBEGAL... sin problema, ya te digo que tengo como poco los próximos 4 ó 5 días pérdidos... luego ya espero que no... aunque creo viene un ciclón para aquí, ya veremos en cuyo caso pues lo mismo tengo la semana completa... 

Así que si quieres seguimos con lo de las peras y si quieres por privado hasta charlo contigo amigablemente.... que lo mismo me da, eso sí, no tengo todo el día con todo...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)

MOSCÚ, 4 de septiembre. /TASS/. Los miembros de la misión de la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), que permanecieron trabajando en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, planean partir el 6 de septiembre, pero pueden extender su estadía en la planta, Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de las fuerzas armadas. -Administración civil de la región de Zaporozhye, dijo el domingo.

“Respecto a la misión. Va a estar funcionando hasta el cinco [de septiembre] tentativamente, o sea, mañana siguen trabajando, y el seis se mudan. Esto es aún preliminar. Pueden extender su estadía”, dijo en el aire de la radio Komsomolskaya Pravda.


----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

Nené, ¿ya se acabó?... bueno... es lo que hay...


----------



## bigmaller (4 Sep 2022)

M


ZHU DE dijo:


>



Menos mal que vivimos en españa y gracias a nuestro democratico estado y nuestros medios independientes a nadie le pueden engañar.

En españa solo cuatro comunistas y separatistas asesinos salen a la calle en contra de la libertad occidental.

La disidencia no existe. Nadie piensa erroneamente.

Que suerte tenemos de vivir en españa.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*El cineasta ucraniano Loznitsa espera un juicio contra Rusia y la URSS por la memoria.*
"La historia se repite cuando no se aprende de ella" y, por eso, el documentarista ucraniano *Sergei Loznitsa* ha abogado este domingo desde la *Mostra de Venecia* por juzgar a los responsables rusos de la invasión de su país cuando la guerra acabe y también indagar en el periodo soviético para aprender del pasado.

"Si no aprendemos de la historia, si no estudiamos o no queremos conocer lo que ocurrió en el pasado, será muy difícil", sostiene el director, que ha presentado fuera de concurso _*The Kievs trial*_, un documental sobre los procesos a los invasores nazis en 1946.

La cinta expone imágenes de archivo inéditas sobre el juicio a 15 dirigentes nazis acusados de cometer todo tipo de atrocidades contra ucranianos y judíos durante la invasión del país en la *Segunda Guerra Mundial*.

Loznitsa ha rescatado este material audiovisual, en ocasión de gran crudeza, para reflexionar sobre lo que denomina la "banalidad del mal", justo en un momento en el que el país europeo sufre una nueva invasión, esta vez perpetrada por *Rusia *desde febrero. "Cuando empezó la invasión rusa todos recordamos inmediatamente los hechos de hace 80 años y entendimos que siempre hemos visto repetirse lo mismo. Eso significa que de verdad no hemos aprendido tras la guerra", ha referido.

Esto se debe, a su parecer, a que tras el conflicto y después del colapso de la Unión Soviética en 1991 no se llevó a cabo ningún proceso en favor de la memoria histórica. Informa Efe


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Cumplo 14 años en Burbuja con entretenimiento simpar pese a ciertos enfrentamientos, insultos, anenazas o descalificaciones provocadas por mis ideas políticas: Republicano federalista laicista defensor de un sistema público de Sanidad y Educación justo para todos y con una inmigración controlada y la estrictamente necesaria. Europeísta, que no UEísta, y antiNATO.
> 
> Jamás había ignorado a nadie.
> 
> ...



Creo que por primera vez le doy a usted la razón y un thanks!

Y no, yo no soy ni antisistema, ni republicano, ni comunista, ni leches.
Pero la situación, o mejor dicho la inflacion, el asalto a la lógica y la ausencia de moral del "business is business" ya me están tocando los cojones


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*Un vídeo muestra el lanzamiento de misiles de Rusia desde la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*
_The Insider_ ha publicado un vídeo que muestra lo que parece ser una estación de misiles de *Rusia* en acción en el perímetro de la central nuclear de *Zaporiyia*. El vídeo habría sido grabado en la noche entre el viernes 2 y el sábado 3 de septiembre, y confirmaría lo que *Kiev* ha venido denunciando desde hace algún tiempo: que la planta se utiliza para lanzar ataques contra posiciones ucranianas al otro lado del río *Dnipro*. Informa el Corriere della Sera.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> es el propio primer ministro el que dice que se trata de un grupo "de orientación prorrusa, que están *cercanas al extremismo y son contrarias a los intereses de la República Checa".*
> 
> "Esos eslóganes y la interpretación de los hechos coinciden con la postura rusa y, en mi opinión, no se corresponden con los intereses de la República Checa", declaró el primer ministro, según informa Radio Praga.



Un grupo


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La habrá aún más si empiezan a caer industrias y a aumentar el paro. Si cae el timo ponzi piramidal. Y más aún si esta crisis es algo más que una de las tantas odiosas crisis cíclicas de la economia liberal-capitalista.
> Las clases medias están desapareciendo y empobreciéndose frente a una élite de ciudadanos super ricos .Dese prisa alfombass que no llega a su trozo de buena tarta.  el chiringuito se hunde por momentos. Los quintacolumnistas además estamos esperando nuestro holy moment (no confundir con glory-hole)



Eso es lo que me moleste, que haya gente dispuesta a jodelo todo, simplemente por sus ideas tóxicas
Tenéis que entender que las ideas están de puta madre si se las aplica a uno m ismo ÚNICAMENTE, pero en el momento en que se las intentas aplicar a los demás, entonces es cáncer


----------



## Galiciaverde (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> [...]
> *Los anglos tampoco tienen salida, por eso van a ir a por todas, salvo guerra abierta lógicamente.*



Por el momento. Creo que no descartan la guerra abierta en última instancia.
Espero equivocarme, pero veo a los generales del Pentágono en su refugio nuclear entonando nuestro canto del cisne nuclear.
Son lo más HdP. De ellos lo espero todo.
Espero estar equivocada


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En todas partes cuecen defenestraciones...



Que le pregunten al tesorero del PP... eso por no hablar de la tortilla del Palace....


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> M
> 
> Menos mal que vivimos en españa y gracias a nuestro democratico estado y nuestros medios independientes a nadie le pueden engañar.
> 
> ...



Franco dejo el pais "adoctrinao" para 3 ó 4 generaciones. Para reparar el estropicio y equilibrar un poco la cosa habría que hacer lo mismo que él pero con los suyos ....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Habría que preguntarle a Fiala cuáles son los intereses de la República Checa... ¿Los de los anglos, quizá?
> 
> Como con Annalena Baerbock... ¿Para quién trabajas, Petr? Porque para los tuyos, parece que no. _Esgonciar_ la economía de tu país no se corresponde con los intereses de este. Y sabías que iba a suceder, claro que lo sabías.




Entonces esos intereses tienen que ser los de Rusia?

Morrazo nivel Dios el que se gasta por aquí.....


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vamos a ver .... Lo que desapareció en 1917 para ser sustituido por la URSS fue el Imperio Ruso, no Rusia. No se ... ellos igual quieren recuperar Kirguistan pero a estas alturas eso se asemeja a que RU quiera recuperar la India o España Venezuela.



Es que esta guerra es más de 1940 que de ahora, expansionismo e imperialismo ruso. ¿Qué diferencia hay que Rusia pretenda recuperar los territorios de lo que ellos consideran su imperio a que Alemania decida fagocitar a lo que ellos considera la "Gran Alemania"?. Es exactamente lo mismo fascismo puro y duro. Hasta va a haber adoctrinamiento patriótico en las aulas de Rusia, esto recuerda más a la Alemania nazi que a otra cosa.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> EEUU busca provocar un ataque contra Taiwán, lo mismo que hizo en Ucrania
> 
> Son idiotas? No, es parte del plan para volver al mundo bipolar y terminar con la globalización
> 
> Y Europa, ya lo ha decidido EEUU, quedara del lado occidental, toda la Energía, alimentos, y tecnología que le compraban a Rusia y China, se la compraran a su "socio protector" americano



Europa carece de capacidad militar para hacer frente a Rusia o China, son técnicamente territorio defendido por EEUU.


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces esos intereses tienen que ser los de Rusia?
> 
> Morrazo nivel Dios el que se gasta por aquí.....



A veces pueden coincidir con los de Rusia, y a veces no. Así de sencillo, como todo en la vida.

¿Qué pasa, si los intereses de tu país coinciden con los de un "malo oficial" hay que renunciar a ellos y defender los de tus teóricos socios aunque eso te perjudique, y mucho? Eso es propio de un fanático sectario, no de alguien coherente.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Disculpa, pero tampoco estoy de acuerdo (parcialmente) en eso. *Rusia sí quiere recuperar el control de las tierras fértiles de Ucrania, al fin y al cabo son suyas*,



Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.

¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.

Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Pues sí que tiene que estar jodida la cosa para que las ratas abandonen el barco.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.
> 
> ¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.
> 
> Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.



Podrás decir misa, pero lo único cierto es que ninguna potencia nuclear de este planeta va a aceptar en sus fronteras un estado hostil armado hasta los dientes por otra potencia nuclear rival.

Es lo que hay, todo lo que sea salir de esa gran verdad es construir castillos en el aire.

Eso si, te reconozco que los ucranianos tienen todo el derecho del mundo a odiar a los rusos, a establecer un estado hostil hacia ellos y solicitar que la OTAN los arme hasta los dientes. Pero todo acto tiene consecuencias, la realidad es así de jodida.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No perdieron la URSS por culpa del comunismo, la perdieron por culpa del capitalismo que les infiltro, de haber seguido su camino tendrian todo el territorio. En aquella época occidente tenia una crisis de cojones, la cosa subio precisamente al caer ellos y poner en marcha la globalización que les permitio expandir el sistema piramidal hasta el ultimo confin, chinos incluidos. Pero el sistema piramidal se agota y los chinos si han sabido prepararse.
> 
> Que su visión del comunismo degenero con sucesivos errores esta claro, los tumbaron infiltrando la cupula. Eso indica que la cupula era corruptible y alejada de las bases.
> 
> ...



La URSS de derrumbó porque una serie de criminales que controlaban la KGB le dio un golpe de estado a Gorbachov por el cual fue depuesto al revelarse las distintas repúblicas que componían la URSS, si Gorvachov hubiera sido un carnicero como los líderes de la URSS precedentes hubiera derrivado el avión donde volaba Yelsin y hubiera envenado a los presidentes de Ucrania y Bielorrusia que conspiraron para independizarse. Precisamente los criminales y carniceros del KGB que dieron el golpe de estado a Gorvachov son los que están gobernando ahora Rusia.

¿Acaso no sabe la anécdota el jóven agente del KGB que estaba destinado en Berlín que se sorprendió cuando se abrió el muro y pretendía que Moscú diera la orden de disparar a la gente?


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.
> 
> ¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.
> 
> Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.



Es que Putin se lo ha montado mal.

El guión bueno es el siguiente.

1.- Los de las republicas quieran independizarse. Ver Kosovo

2.- El gobierno malo de kiev los oprime. Ver Yugoslavia.

3.- Nosotros apoyamos la soberania de las republicas. Como gobierno malo los ataca , nosotros defendemos su independencia.

Hasta aquó lo llevaba de puta madre ( con retraso ) pero de puta madre. Luego la cago por blando.

4.- Gobierno malo quiere armas nucleares. Así que nosotros que respetamos Ucrania ( salvo republicas claro ) nos vemos obligados a CAMBIAR REGIMEN.

5.- Tiras con todo, CAMBIAS REGIMEN y pones a tu propio titere. Ver Irak, Macedonia, Croacia.

6.- Armas titere. Titere purga toda oposición ( eran del gobierno malo muy malo ) y luego elecciones

7.- Tu titere gobierna. Tus republicas son independientes ( no las metes en Rusia , ademas te valen para hacer negocios con Corea de Norte o para hacer perder la pista de cosas ) legalmente, e integradas de facto.


Se salto los puntos 4 al 7, y pretendio coexistir con el gobierno malo, nada menos que respaldado por los anglos, y cerrar todo en unas bonitas y rapidas negociaciones. Evidentemente no colo. Joder, el guión anglo para estas cosas es bueno........solo tenia que seguirlo. Le llevan decadas de ventaja.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> La URSS de derrumbó porque una serie de criminales que controlaban la KGB le dio un golpe de estado a Gorbachov por el cual fue depuesto al revelarse las distintas repúblicas que componían la URSS, si Gorvachov hubiera sido un carnicero como los líderes de la URSS precedentes hubiera derrivado el avión donde volaba Yelsin y hubiera envenado a los presidentes de Ucrania y Bielorrusia que conspiraron para independizarse. Precisamente los criminales y carniceros del KGB que dieron el golpe de estado a Gorvachov son los que están gobernando ahora Rusia.
> 
> ¿Acaso no sabe la anécdota el jóven agente del KGB que estaba destinado en Berlín que se sorprendió cuando se abrió el muro y pretendía que Moscú diera la orden de disparar a la gente?





Se derrumbo porque precisamente esos tios fueron blandos, y no eran ningunos criminales eran los que pretendian hacer cumplir los deseos de todos los sovieticos que habian votado por el 76% mantener la unión.

Gorbi, estaba en el ajo, pero fue descartado al bloquearle los militares. Toda la información , pasta e influencias las derivaron los anglos en Yeltin tarado aún más manejable. Despues de los 6 años de Gorbi tenian el sistema muy topeado, y agentes contactados en sitios clave, como en la jefatura de distintas republicas.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Pero si ese pueblacho no ha estao nunca en el lao de los rusos ...


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Pues estoy convencido que es lo que va a pasar. No se en cuanto tiempo EEUU podría reemplazar a China, pero estoy seguro que lo podría hacer...
> Tengo claro que aunque China invada Taiwán, no irían a la guerra directa con EEUU, así que solo quedan las sanciones.
> Y si, provocarían una hecatombe económica.



En 5 años o menos EEUU podría pasar a no comrar un tornillo a China. Sencillamente hay que ir anulando contratos de suministro e ir dándoselos a otras naciones como La India, Indonesia, Filipinas, Vietnam, México, etc. Evidentemetne los chinos no se iban a quedar con las manos en los bolsillos, algo harían antes de que se les ponga un paro de más del 20% en el que probablemente el propio sistema político chino entraría en serias dificultades. 

Respecto a las patentes y tecnología, si bien es cierto que en China son absolutametne punteros en algunos sectores, también es verdad que las distancias no son siderales y mediante política económica e inversión podría conllevarse la situación sin mayores problemas.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> No parece que nunca estuviese en la mesa, Rusia va a por el este y el sur



Alucinante las disfunción cognitiva de algunos foreros debido a las sobredosis de propaganda rusa que esnifan. ¡Precisamente es lo que intentaron y fracasaron en los primeros días!


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Ayudan a las ancianitas a colocarse la mascarilla? ¿Y eso no lo pueden hacer los munipas?



Cuidadín con esto de los estados totalitarios que someten a su población a niveles inimaginables. Que Rusia en esto siempre han sido unos putos aprendices, hay otros que históricamente han tenido mucho más éxito.


----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

No te enfades hombre... no te insulto, esto es UN FORO DE ECONOMÍA... y si te pongo lo de las peras y ni siquiera te paras a leerlo, pues no te tomo en serio... por otra parte nada más lejos de mi intención, un INDIGENTE intelectual paga muy caro sus limitaciones, bastante mal lo ha tratado la vida como para encima ensañarme, es simplemente que quiero entiendas que al hablar contigo no lo hago con complejidades, que sé tus limitaciones y te trato con respeto (te he llamado SUBNORMAL???,No...), no creo que sea JUSTO tratar a un INDIGENTE intelectual de modo despectivo...

Yo de creencias en ideas no soy mucho, la verdad... y encima soy gallego y los gallegos y la propiedad...podemos creer en Dios, en el infierno, en la magia si me apuras, pero siempre tendremos un poso descreidos, pero la propiedad es SAGRADA PARA CUALQUIER GALLEGO, por ella se mata y... en todo esto lo que llevo mal es cómo nos están LIMPIANDO el ahorro líquido y es que no me gusta, que quieres que te diga, no me gusta ni un pelo y si pudiese a quíen está metiendo la mano en MI BOLSILLO, me da igual si es por los Ucranianos, por los polacos o por los rusos, NO ME MOLA QUE ME ROBEN y menos que me tomen por IMBECIL diciendo que es por mi bien o que es un ruso cabrón...


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Si recortan su producción para el mes que viene para que no bajen precios y además Rusia no vende petróleo a Europa....puede ponerse de nuevo por las nubes.

"Los 23 países productores de petróleo que forman la alianza OPEP+ afrontan este lunes la decisión de si recortar su producción para octubre,* para frenar la depreciación del crudo*, o mantenerla ante la incertidumbre en la que se mezclan el miedo a una caída de la demanda con los problemas de suministro."


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto ya va mas allá de lo adecuado o inadecuado, "Si los ucranianos están sufriendo y muriendo, no es justo que los ciudadanos de la UE no sufran también" Ursula vonDerLeyen.



Por esa regla de tres también sería justo que sufriera ella...


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

HOY......


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2022)

Nos dirigen gigantes con pies de barro fáciles de derrotar.

Como ejemplo Yeltsin que prohibió el partido comunista de un día para otro o la caída de la URSS.

Lo que me extraña es que si Putin fue el cachorro de Yeltsin ¿ por qué echa de menos a la Unión Soviética ? 

¿ no seguirá siendo el mismo dirigente de la KGB que ha cambiado de camisa ? 

No cabe duda que Merkel impuso su ideología marxista camuflada no solo a Alemania sino a toda Europa .
Los grandes cambios sociales y conceptuales con los que convivimos actualmente , eran la normalidad en la parte del mundo de la URSS y la China de Mao : feminismo , igualdad estrambótica , poder omnipotente de los gobiernos en todas las instituciones ... 
Los medios de producción ya no pertenecen al estado porque o han desaparecido o pertenecen a grandes corporaciones supranacionales que son las que realmente están detrás de todo esto ahora y antes. 











De cómo Yeltsin prohibió a los comunistas


El entonces presidente de Rusia ordenó investigar las actividades inconstitucionales de los comunistas, cerró sus cuentas bancarias y confiscó sus propiedades.




www.radiotelevisionmarti.com













Descomunización en Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## manodura79 (4 Sep 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> *Rusia ya ha alcanzado uno de los principales objetivos de su guerra contra la OTAN*
> Redacción3 de septiembre de 2022
> 
> 
> ...



No se. Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. ¿Que los rusos están sacando información valiosa de todo el conflicto? Claro. Pero no me puedo creer que los de las OTAN sean tan idiotas de caer en semejante trampa sin tener planes de contingencia y contramedidas eficaces. Vamos, que si no han tenido eso en cuenta una escalada se puede solventar en 15 minutos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Poniendo como ejemplo Alemania. A día de hoy reciben un 40% del gas de Noruega y otro 30% de Holanda. Entre el resto de proveedores no hay muchas dificultades para llegar al otro 30% que falta y de hecho en agosto el gas que venía de Rusia no representaba ni el 9% del total.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Que seria mas eficiente para Europa, comprar energía a Rusia, o comprar GNL a cualquier otro pais...? No siempre se hace lo mas eficiente...
> Pues claro que China es mas eficiente que EEUU, por eso EEUU intenta bloquearle mercados, y ganarlos para si...
> Que pasaría con la economía China si EEUU consigue cerrarle el mercado propio, el europeo, el japonés, y algunos otros. Con la excusa de un ataque a Taiwán?
> Porque no tengas dudas, si hay ataque sobre Taiwán, EEUU utilizara la misma táctica de sanciones sobre China...Y Europa seguirá a EEUU...
> Así que toda esa tecnología solo podrá ser suministrada por EEUU y otros paises en un cierto tiempo....lo cual provocara una crisis mayor q la guerra de Ucrania.



Solo un gráfico, extrapolarlo a 2029 

No hace falta ser de altas capacidades para entenderlo


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Podrás decir misa, pero lo único cierto es que ninguna potencia nuclear de este planeta va a aceptar en sus fronteras un estado hostil armado hasta los dientes por otra potencia nuclear rival.
> 
> Es lo que hay, todo lo que sea salir de esa gran verdad es construir castillos en el aire.
> 
> Eso si, te reconozco que los ucranianos tienen todo el derecho del mundo a odiar a los rusos, a establecer un estado hostil hacia ellos y solicitar que la OTAN los arme hasta los dientes. Pero todo acto tiene consecuencias, la realidad es así de jodida.



Esta guerra lo único que demuestra es que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos al devolver a Rusia las mas de 1000 cabezas nucleares que tenían en 1991, y también demuestra que los países que se han acogido al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear han sido vilmente engañados por los lobbies de las nacioens nucleares para quedarse con el monopolio del arma. Tras esta invasión lo lógico es que Ucrania se nuclearice con unos cientos de cabezas nucleares, lo mismo que Polonia, Rumanía, Turquía y prácticamente toda nación que limita con Rusia.


----------



## faraico (4 Sep 2022)

Entonces según este, que hace mofa de los que dicen que la contraofensiva de jerson ha sido un fracaso, la contraofensiva ha sido un éxito???

Mi no entender....


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.
> 
> ¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.
> 
> Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.



Ucrania HA PODIDO ser una nación, pero no ha respetado tiempos, no ha sabido dónde estaba en el mapa y ha elegido a los peores aliados posibles (USA, UK) que en el mejor de los casos harán como en Siria. ¿Mal rollo, no?

A Ucrania le pasa lo mismo que, p ej, a Cataluña si se independizase, por mucho que un gobierno traidor del PSOE, valga la redundancia, la reconociese.

Y toca adaptarse a la realidad y las posibilidades. Si algún día, Dios lo quiera, desaparece USA, España pensará en recuperar lo robado por esos cerdos.

Ucrania ya es en casi un tercio parte de Rusia. Los otros dos tercios también lo serán de una forma u otra. Básicamente por una mezcla de estupidez y maldad de los anglos.

Lo esencial para nosotros es desligarnos de la cerdada anglo. Podría ser sin pasar frío y hambre si no gobernasen los woke traidores. Una pena.

Mientras tanto, preparando el brazo para la cuarta kakuna yanki. La de la inmortalidad.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es que Putin se lo ha montado mal.
> 
> El guión bueno es el siguiente.
> 
> ...



En la misma situación de 1991, cambia a Gorbachov por Stalin y te digo yo que no se disuelve la URSS ni de coña, si para mantener la URSS en 1991 hubiera tenido que matar a 10 millones de rusos hubiera dormido perfectamente por las noches.


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Sep 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> "Operación especial" para *proteger las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk*. Objetivos: *"La desmilitarización y la desnazificación" de Ucrania.*
> 
> Sinceramente lo siento por los ucranianos a los que les comieron la cabeza con banderitas y el rollo de la superioridad. Pero sobre todo por los dejados a su suerte y arrastrados a la fuerza a ir al frente por los alucinados de los _héroes. _Esa gente esta en manos de un gobierno proxi de EE.UU, y con un presidente, que venderá hasta la ultima gota de su sangre antes de saltar el gran charco con la cartera acrecentada. Por otro lado los rusos, poco a poco van cumpliendo -de eso no hay duda-, y como no les dejan más remedio que ampliar el cordón de seguridad por los _himars, _tiene pinta que se verán _obligados_ a ampliar la protección a otros oblasts de más al oeste. Kiev queda lejos de momento, y antes pueda que exista una negociación con Zelensky huido o colgado ¿O no lo ves?





España1 dijo:


> No parece que nunca estuviese en la mesa, Rusia va a por el este y el sur



¿Pero entonces por qué atacaron Kiev al principio de la contienda? Y si el objetivo es la desmilitarización del país, ¿no sería lógico tomar la capital? Algo no cuadra.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nos dirigen gigantes con pies de barro fáciles de derrotar.
> 
> Como ejemplo Yeltsin que prohibió el partido comunista de un día para otro o la caída de la URSS.
> 
> ...



Es un dirigente del KGB que ha cambiado de camisa, curiosamente hace público su desprecio por Gorvachov, pero lo oculta hacia Yelsin, todavía tiene la vergüenza de no manospreciar a quien le puso de Presidente de Rusia. Pero en el fondo debe pensar que Yelsin era un traidor, blanco y un borracho. 

Por ahí está el vídeo de las elecciones donde ganó Putin, que fueron los periodistas a la case de Yelsin a ver que decía, el pobre comentó que "Estaba muy orgulloso y cotento por la victoria de su pupilo, pero que todavía no le había llamado, estaba a la espera inminente de esa llamada", bueno, murió 7 años más tarde sin recibir la llamada de agradecimiento.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No se. Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. ¿Que los rusos están sacando información valiosa de todo el conflicto? Claro. Pero no me puedo creer que los de las OTAN sean tan idiotas de caer en semejante trampa sin tener planes de contingencia y contramedidas eficaces. Vamos, que si no han tenido eso en cuenta una escalada se puede solventar en 15 minutos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



El objetivo de Rusia era invadir Ucrania en febrero mediante una "Blitzkrieg", deponer a Zelensky, colocar un gobierno títere, abandonar Ucrania y manejar la política de Kiev desde Moscú. A su vez que Occidente acatara la política de hechos consumados, seguir vendido gas a Alemania, no ser víctima de ninguna sanción occidental y seguir secretamente armándose mientras seguía comerciando con el resto del Mundo.

Todas los demás "análisis" y "justificadiones" son "a posteriori" y no son más que propaganda inmunda que beben gente faltos de entendederas para justificar todos los errores y hechos acaecidos hasta ahora.


----------



## manodura79 (4 Sep 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces según este, que hace mofa de los que dicen que la contraofensiva de jerson ha sido un fracaso, la contraofensiva ha sido un éxito???
> 
> Mi no entender....



Eso me tiene loco desde hace tiempo. Gente convencida, de un lado y de otro, de avances, retrocesos, ofensivas y contraofencivas. Claro, no tenemos una referencia "independiente" que seguir y la niebla de la guerra se hace cada vez más densa. 
El ejemplo que has pues es el mejor. El tío ese de tuiter lleva días diciendo que los ucranianos no sólo han tenido éxito en su ofensiva si no que ya hasta han recuperado pueblos. Luego miras otros canales y dicen lo opuesto. 
Aquí la única alternativa es usar el sentido común y verlo todo muyyy desde la distancia. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso es lo que me moleste, que haya gente dispuesta a jodelo todo, simplemente por sus ideas tóxicas
> Tenéis que entender que las ideas están de puta madre si se las aplica a uno m ismo ÚNICAMENTE, pero en el momento en que se las intentas aplicar a los demás, entonces es cáncer



Más que a hacer a aplaudir con complacencia.
No cariño. Lo que ocurre es que todos vamos en el mismo barco. Si los liberales viviéseis en una isla desierta y fuera a joderte entendería tus quejas. Usted es un demócrata ¿no? Si mañana un partido comunista ortodoxo se hiciera con el poder democráticamente por las urnas ¿Lo aceptaría?
No hay más preguntas señoría.
Y no queremos joder nada, sino los chiringuitos para vivir TODOS mejo -hasta dónde se llegue teniendo en cuenta que sólo tenemos un planeta, y no sólo unos pocos.
Lo que no queremos es que los de arriba ganen siempre en un monopoly dónde tienen la ventaja de que ya cuentan con un atesorado superior al resto de jugadores. Como nos ocurrió con la burbuja inmobialiaria. Además la banca siempre juega a su favor.


----------



## Argentium (4 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los futuros de la luz alemanes se desploman por el plan europeo
> 
> 
> La UE baraja aplicar un plan de ahorro de electricidad
> ...



Ojo¡¡¡ es una noticia del día 1 de Septiembre, recordar que el día siguiente por la tarde/noche Rusia anunció el corte TOTAL del suministro de gas a Europa, con lo cual...mañana veremos, pero creo que el golpe va a ser duro, y ganado a pulso además, por culpa de los traidores que nos gobiernan,saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El objetivo de Rusia era invadir Ucrania en febrero mediante una "Blitzkrieg"



Cuéntanos más sobre ru fuente y tal


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> En 5 años o menos EEUU podría pasar a no comrar un tornillo a China. Sencillamente hay que ir anulando contratos de suministro e ir dándoselos a otras naciones como La India, Indonesia, Filipinas, Vietnam, México, etc. Evidentemetne los chinos no se iban a quedar con las manos en los bolsillos, algo harían antes de que se les ponga un paro de más del 20% en el que probablemente el propio sistema político chino entraría en serias dificultades.
> 
> Respecto a las patentes y tecnología, si bien es cierto que en China son absolutametne punteros en algunos sectores, también es verdad que las distancias no son siderales y mediante política económica e inversión podría conllevarse la situación sin mayores problemas.



Vives en el Fortnite de los empresarios 

No tienes ni idea, desde la materia prima, pasando por ingenieros y mano de obra cualificada,hasta la baja natalidad de los países donde quieres montar tu juego Sims 2 

Cuántas pautas incompletas de ARNm te has apretado?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra lo único que demuestra es que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos al devolver a Rusia las mas de 1000 cabezas nucleares que tenían en 1991, y también demuestra que los países que se han acogido al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear han sido vilmente engañados por los lobbies de las nacioens nucleares para quedarse con el monopolio del arma. Tras esta invasión lo lógico es que Ucrania se nuclearice con unos cientos de cabezas nucleares, lo mismo que Polonia, Rumanía, Turquía y prácticamente toda nación que limita con Rusia.



Esas cabezas nucleares son con las que se han alimentado centrales nucleares de UK, USA y Francia

Tanto almacenado sobrante como ojivas 

Por cierto dicho contrato de 25 años se acabó en enero de 2022


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A veces pueden coincidir con los de Rusia, y a veces no. Así de sencillo, como todo en la vida.
> 
> ¿Qué pasa, si los intereses de tu país coinciden con los de un "malo oficial" hay que renunciar a ellos y defender los de tus teóricos socios aunque eso te perjudique, y mucho? Eso es propio de un fanático sectario, no de alguien coherente.



Y por qué no aplicamos eso mismo a "los anglos"?


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Podrás decir misa, pero lo único cierto es que ninguna potencia nuclear de este planeta va a aceptar en sus fronteras un estado hostil armado hasta los dientes por otra potencia nuclear rival.
> 
> Es lo que hay, todo lo que sea salir de esa gran verdad es construir castillos en el aire.
> 
> Eso si, te reconozco que los ucranianos tienen todo el derecho del mundo a odiar a los rusos, a establecer un estado hostil hacia ellos y solicitar que la OTAN los arme hasta los dientes. Pero todo acto tiene consecuencias, la realidad es así de jodida.



Pues nada, a hostias...

"ez que zi el prezio del gaz..."no, no, no...a hostias todo el mundo, que eso, o que las "potencias nucleares" hagan y deshagan a su antojo mandando a tomar por culo la libertad de la gente y de los pueblos...

Vaya mundo de mierda habéis construido.....


----------



## vil. (4 Sep 2022)

A ver, que no ha habido comunismo, no lo hay y es casi seguro que puedas firmar que en nuestra vida probablemente no lo veremos... economías de guerra sí ha habido y son eso economías de guerra y se dan en una situación específia... el resto de sistemas son degeneraciones de situaciones previas, mejores o peores va en el dirigente o dirigentes...

Por poner un caso Stalin es un gran mandatario, sin parangón en siglos; pero sus herederos fueron unos meapilas, y si son herederos alguna culpa tendría tambień, pero con todo y con ello hay que reconocer sus méritos... Churchill por contra fue un desastre dentro de un desastre y acabó con el imperio, a pesar de ello se le levantan honores, TRAGICO, malo es coger el camino equivocado...

Rusia e Inglaterra, hoy EE.UU. llevan enfangados en medio oriente más de dos siglos, ya ha llovido y ahí siguen..

Suene como suene, me importa poco si gana Putín o si gana Zelenski, en tanto en cuanto no SEA CON MIS DINEROS... y en tanto en cuanto no haya estrategia alguna o sea la de Japón en la IIWW mundial no, no la voy a apoyar... me gusta jugar al poker, no con mis dineros, soy mucho de no arriesgarlos, y en estas situaciones juegas con las cartas que te toca; España tiene a Marruecos e Inglaterra como pesadilla hoy, a los primeros podríamos contenerlos a los segundos TENEMOS que aguantarlos, es lo que hay... y si Ucrania o quíen fuese decide jugar a hacer el héroe, yo MIRARE, y me ofenderé si tu quieres, que no me voy a ofender, porque la vida MADURA es siempre un juego de poder y manda quíen manda y quien no no se poner en su punto de mira... tiene también sus cosas positivas si sabes administrarlas...

Y a una guerra se va SOLO SI LA VAS a ganar y el otro tiene qué robarle para pagar el desmadre que supone... NOSOTROS no tenemos RECURSOS, te pongas como te pongas... y más temprano que tarde EE.UU. por poner un caso tendrá que cerrar el envío indiscriminado de recursos a Europa, NO LE SALE A CUENTA chupar una inflación surrealista para que Europa no suba su inflación a cifras record, MAXIME si China obtiene energía con el 35% de descuento, es una sangria que mata la competitividad de cualquier empresa... por cierto, esto fue lo que llevó a la quiebra a la URSS en Afganistan, que DECIDAMOS repetir los ERRORES de los rusos y su CABEZONERÍA, suena cuando menos SURREALISTA...

Y China va por su cuenta... EE.UU. paga lo que produce China con árboles y una estructura FINANCIERA que es un Timo Ponzi, mientras a China le cunda, por ahora y no más allá del 2030, que ahí al ritmo que va tendrá equilibrio militar al menos regional, pues ellos no tienen prisa y los rusos son para ellos pues lo mismo INTERESES... y eso no está mal...

Mi problema es que NUESTROS INTERESES, los de España, no están en arruinarnos o arruinar nuestro tejido productivo y mucho menos a nuestros ciudadanos, bastante tenemos con nuetros políticos...


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

Esta semana que entra, la plana mayor imperial, tendrá un conclave de los que toman las decisiones
sobre Ucrania en el cuartel general de la fortaleza de Ramsteim, en Alemania. Veremos si hay fumata
o se lían con la manta.

En su día, tanto EE.UU. como UK, asumieron que Rusia aceptaría que EE.UU. hiciera todas las reglas:
*"Después de los embriagadores días de la posguerra fría y la creencia de que estábamos llevando
a los rusos a un sistema basado en reglas, parece que vamos muy rápido en dirección opuesta"...*
17/12/2016, " El diputado conservador Dominic Grieve.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El objetivo de Rusia era invadir Ucrania en febrero mediante una "Blitzkrieg", deponer a Zelensky, colocar un gobierno títere, abandonar Ucrania y manejar la política de Kiev desde Moscú. A su vez que Occidente acatara la política de hechos consumados, seguir vendido gas a Alemania, no ser víctima de ninguna sanción occidental y seguir secretamente armándose mientras seguía comerciando con el resto del Mundo.
> 
> Todas los demás "análisis" y "justificadiones" son "a posteriori" y no son más que propaganda inmunda que beben gente faltos de entendederas para justificar todos los errores y hechos acaecidos hasta ahora.



Es tu opinión ¿no?, si no faltan las declaraciones de los protagonistas.


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania podría tener al ejército patrullando las calles a partir de octubre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A esto se le conoce cvomo poner la venda antes de la herida. Para eso sirvió el ejercicio de control de masas del Cocov I.D. Puro fascismo en vena.


----------



## pemebe (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> *Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.*
> 
> ¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.
> 
> Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.



*La veda nunca se ha cerrado*

Yemen es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Arabia Saudita.

Siria es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por las propias Turquia y EEUU.

China es una nación soberana (incluyendo Taiwan) aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia EEUU.

Islas Salomon es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Australia.

Yugoslavia era una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por las propias EEUU y todos los paises de la OTAN

Somalia ...


----------



## Impresionante (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es tu opinión ¿no?, si no faltan las declaraciones de los protagonistas.



Iban a tomar Kiev, llevaban material antidisturbios, los paracas de élite muertos. Pero en la mente de aquellos que están ebrios de propaganda rusa, no, todo era una finta.


----------



## El_Suave (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Nadie está a salvo. Nadie. Da igual que no tengas móvil, que no mires la TV o que no uses internet. Dejas rastro en personas que si usan esos dispositivos y te delatan a pesar de que no quieras, eso entre otras cosas.



Sin ir más lejos tu automóvil es a día de hoy un chivato total de tus movimientos, si dejas el coche y vas en tren o autobús hay cámaras por todas partes, hay sistemas de reconocimiento facial, sin olvidar los clásicos, el pago con tarjeta, etc.


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

Ya se va notando que no hay tanta inquietud por los ritmos de esta 'operación'.
Algo que es de agradecer a la foreria crítica para evitar rifirrafes baldios.


Lo cierto es que los rusos están llevando a cabo con éxito una guerra barata. 
No hay nada que Ucrania/OTAN pueda tirarles que no se puedan manejar. 
Ir despacio es una ventaja para los rusos, porque Ucrania es sólo un escenario
de esta guerra, y quizás el menos importante. El cuadro de más importancia
e la Europa Occidental, donde se está dirimiendo el que es frente económico, 
y al llegar, como siempre sucede cuando está Rusia en el meollo, el invierno 
se prepara . aunque de otra forma- para dar un fuerte golpe sobre el tablero.

Entonces, ¿para qué aumentar los costos de la guerra antes de lo que parece 
se decidirá en el frente económico en los próximos meses? Sólo esperar, Rusia 
parece tiene unas buenas cartas y sería casi una tontería escalar en el frente
de Ucrania para complicar el desarrollo natural de las circunstancias..


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.

Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

_*" Ya hay alguna lección aterradora para... LA OTAN. Esta es la escala de pérdidas diarias 
que los ejércitos occidentales combinados tendrán que afrontar si deciden suicidarse 
e involucrarse directamente en Ucrania: ningún país de la OTAN, especialmente EEUU, 
puede afrontar tal nivel de pérdidas en caso de guerra convencional a gran escala con 
Rusia. El ejército USAno (por no hablar de los perros falderos de EEUU en la OTAN) *_
*simplemente no está equipado para ese tipo de guerra y tasas de desgaste."*
Martyanov


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues nada, a hostias...
> 
> "ez que zi el prezio del gaz..."no, no, no...a hostias todo el mundo, que eso, o que las "potencias nucleares" hagan y deshagan a su antojo mandando a tomar por culo la libertad de la gente y de los pueblos...
> 
> Vaya mundo de mierda habéis construido.....



Yo? Yo no .... lo dices como si no lleváramos siglos a hostias ... los yankis, por ejemplo, llevan desde 1990 haciéndolo impunemente. Ahora se han apuntao otros también.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



Joer ... pues los USA deberían llevar 30 años expulsaos ....   Vamos ... que solo quedaba en la ONU Bután y las islas fidji ....


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Iban a tomar Kiev, llevaban material antidisturbios, los paracas de élite muertos. Pero en la mente de aquellos que están ebrios de propaganda rusa, no, todo era una finta.



Esperaban que el propio pueblo se les uniese y la destitución del amigo de los polvos esperituales 

La OTAN trabajo duro para que no ocurriese


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por qué no aplicamos eso mismo a "los anglos"?



¿Y coinciden ahora con los de los anglos? Pues eso.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Más que a hacer a aplaudir con complacencia.
> No cariño. Lo que ocurre es que todos vamos en el mismo barco. Si los liberales viviéseis en una isla desierta y fuera a joderte entendería tus quejas. Usted es un demócrata ¿no? Si mañana un partido comunista ortodoxo se hiciera con el poder democráticamente por las urnas ¿Lo aceptaría?
> No hay más preguntas señoría.
> Y no queremos joder nada, sino los chiringuitos para vivir TODOS mejo -hasta dónde se llegue teniendo en cuenta que sólo tenemos un planeta, y no sólo unos pocos.
> Lo que no queremos es que los de arriba ganen siempre en un monopoly dónde tienen la ventaja de que ya cuentan con un atesorado superior al resto de jugadores. Como nos ocurrió con la burbuja inmobialiaria. Además la banca siempre juega a su favor.



Eso de que todos vamos "en el mismo barco" es muy relativo, pero, aún aceptando ese hecho, vamos a jugar a un "juego"
Imagina que en ese barco hay dos grupos de personas, unos se levantan a las 5 de la mañana todos los días, organizan cada uno su faena y otros, en cambio, se despiertan a las 12 del mediodía exigiendo su plato en la mesa porque "todos van en el mismo barco", a que esa situación no te parece del todo justa?
Bien, si estamos en ese mismo barco, se debe entender que no por eso somos iguales, ni tenemos la misma perspectiva de vida, por lo tanto, el esfuerzo de unos y otros siempre va a ser diferente
Es ahí donde está el punto de que un sistema "socialista" es imposible que funcione para traer eso de "vivir bien", ya que es imposible tener en cuenta los deseos de un grupo de millones de personas.
Todos esos cambios, todos, puede hacerlos por si mismo cualquier persona, se trata de buscar inteligentemente y de no dejarse engañar por aquellos que le dicen continuamente que no podrían vivir sin su presencia, joder, es que el estado es un marido maltratador en potencia....eso es lo que quieres? un maltratador? 

Ese Monopoly siempre va a existir, la diferencia es que, en una sociedad libre, donde se tenga en cuenta la individualidad, es más sencillo inventarse algo para vivir mejor, que responda a las necesidades reales de la gente que en una sociedad donde toda secuencia económica pase por el estado


Tienes que reconocer que no ha habido NINGÚN PAÍS COMUNISTA, en ningún lugar, en ninguna época, que haga conseguido que la gente viva mejor, y eso no es una opinión, es una realidad comprobable por cientos de millones de personas en todo el mundo


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es tu opinión ¿no?, si no faltan las declaraciones de los protagonistas.



Algunos os habéis puesto un pañuelo en los ojos y no queréis ver las cosas.....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y coinciden ahora con los de los anglos? Pues eso.



Con un régimen en un país vecino agresivo y potencialmente peligroso?


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso de que todos vamos "en el mismo barco" es muy relativo, pero, aún aceptando ese hecho, vamos a jugar a un "juego"
> Imagina que en ese barco hay dos grupos de personas, unos se levantan a las 5 de la mañana todos los días, organizan cada uno su faena y otros, en cambio, se despiertan a las 12 del mediodía exigiendo su plato en la mesa porque "todos van en el mismo barco", a que esa situación no te parece del todo justa?



Estais siempre con la misma mierda .... La realidad en españa hoy es que los que os levantais a las 5 no os comeis una mierda y los que se levantan a las 12, si se levantan, os comen la tostada a lo grande por toda la cara ....

Las facturas de Florentino Pérez al Estado: del Castor a Abertis con 2.500M en el bolsillo


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Iban a tomar Kiev, llevaban material antidisturbios, los paracas de élite muertos. Pero en la mente de aquellos que están ebrios de propaganda rusa, no, todo era una finta.



Y habían llevado a Yanukovich en avión a Bielorrusia para que tomará el poder de nuevo, que no se ha dicho demasiado....


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con un régimen en un país vecino agresivo y potencialmente peligroso?



¿Rusia es vecina de los checos?

Por otro lado, eso no cuela. ¿Agresivo por qué?


----------



## Arraki (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es un dirigente del KGB que ha cambiado de camisa, curiosamente hace público su desprecio por Gorvachov, pero lo oculta hacia Yelsin, todavía tiene la vergüenza de no manospreciar a quien le puso de Presidente de Rusia. Pero en el fondo debe pensar que Yelsin era un traidor, blanco y un borracho.
> 
> Por ahí está el vídeo de las elecciones donde ganó Putin, que fueron los periodistas a la case de Yelsin a ver que decía, el pobre comentó que "Estaba muy orgulloso y cotento por la victoria de su pupilo, pero que todavía no le había llamado, estaba a la espera inminente de esa llamada", bueno, murió 7 años más tarde sin recibir la llamada de agradecimiento.



Yeltsin tenía asesores de EEUU en el Kremlin. Nunca sabremos lo que pasó entre Yeltsin y Putin, pero yo siempre he apostado por una escena en la que le llamó traidor y le puso una pistola en la cabeza. 

Yeltsin puso a Putin por obligación. No hay más que ver la cara de ambos en la presentación del segundo. Putin tenía a Yeltsin cogido por las pelotas, con que seguramente nunca lo sabremos, pero tenía que ser algo gordo.

Seguramente cuando Putin fue consciente de la traición le montaron una operación de chantaje propia de las agencias de inteligencia. Pedofilia, asesinato de prostitutas, cualquier cosa pero muy gorda.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estais siempre con la misma mierda .... La realidad en españa hoy es que los que os levantais a las 5 no os comeis una mierda y los que se levantan a las doce os comen la tostada a lo grande por toda la cara ....
> 
> Las facturas de Florentino Pérez al Estado: del Castor a Abertis con 2.500M en el bolsillo



Yo no me comparo con Florentino Perez....de hecho, me da igual, ya que tengo suficiente con lo mio...y con las hostias que me dan desde hacienda cada tres meses más la puta cuota....
Nos tenemos que joder levantandonos a esa hora porque no queréis un orden natural de las cosas y cuando queréis "hacer pagar a los ricos", resulta que somos los gilipollas quienes lo hacemos...
Eso sí, te doy la razón de que un día, deberíamos levantarnos TODOS los autónomos de este país a las 12....os ibais a morir de hambre, se acabaron los impuestos.....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo? Yo no .... lo dices como si no lleváramos siglos a hostias ... los yankis, por ejemplo, llevan desde 1990 haciéndolo impunemente. Ahora se han apuntao otros también.



Si tu aceptas que Rusia presione por el gas, vas a tener chantaje y precios altos hasta que la lluvia caiga de color amarillo fosforita.....


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Iban a tomar Kiev, llevaban material antidisturbios, los paracas de élite muertos. Pero en la mente de aquellos que están ebrios de propaganda rusa, no, todo era una finta.



¿Material antidisturbios y tomar una ciudad de milones de habitantes con 200 efectivos?

Pero si hasta el alto mando estadounidense ha reconocido que era para fijar tropas en el norte y dejar el sur desprotegido.
Deja de ensuciar el hilo con tonterías que no tienes 12 años


----------



## ciruiostar (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



Coño por esa regla de tres los USA han debido ser expulsados de esa organización desde hace décadas pues todos los conflictos militares desatados desde el fin de la guerra fría los han tenido a ellos como instigadores y participantes detrás, y es un país paria que se limpia el culo con los estatutos del derecho internacional, así que señores ¿De que están hablando ustedes?


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no me comparo con Florentino Perez....de hecho, me da igual, ya que tengo suficiente con lo mio...y con las hostias que me dan desde hacienda cada tres meses más la puta cuota....
> Nos tenemos que joder levantandonos a esa hora *porque no queréis un orden natural de las cosas* y cuando queréis "hacer pagar a los ricos", resulta que somos los gilipollas quienes lo hacemos...
> Eso sí, te doy la razón de que un día, deberíamos levantarnos TODOS los autónomos de este país a las 12....os ibais a morir de hambre, se acabaron los impuestos.....



El orden natural de las cosas es que la manada cace, el jefe se toque los cojones, coma el primero los mejores trozos y se folle a todas las hembras .... Así que no te quejes y rema que podía ser peor ...  

Para que a Floren le regalen 2,6 kilotones tu tienes que remar como un hjijoputa, así que rema y calla. Con suerte algún día serás como Floren, 1 de cada 20 millones lo consigue ... ánimo ....


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

La que está liando Antonio...









Argelia veta que el mediador de la ONU en el Sáhara Occidental vuele en un avión español


Argel argumenta que España ha quedado "descalificada" para trasladar al mediador de la ONU en el Sáhara al alinearse con Marruecos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ciruiostar (4 Sep 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Yeltsin tenía asesores de EEUU en el Kremlin. Nunca sabremos lo que pasó entre Yeltsin y Putin, pero yo siempre he apostado por una escena en la que le llamó traidor y le puso una pistola en la cabeza.
> 
> Yeltsin puso a Putin por obligación. No hay más que ver la cara de ambos en la presentación del segundo. Putin tenía a Yeltsin cogido por las pelotas, con que seguramente nunca lo sabremos, pero tenía que ser algo gordo.
> 
> Seguramente cuando Putin fue consciente de la traición le montaron una operación de chantaje propia de las agencias de inteligencia. Pedofilia, asesinato de prostitutas, cualquier cosa pero muy gorda.



A Putin lo pusieron de presidente porque era una figura gris y el único que garantizo a Yelsin no ejecutarlo por alta traición. Aunque contrario a lo que los oligarcas pretendían de tener una figura títere plegada a sus intereses como el alcohólico en el gobierno, lo cierto es que resulto que Putin no era patiño de nadie.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Sep 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pero si hasta el alto mando estadounidense ha reconocido que era para fijar tropas en el norte y dejar el sur desprotegido.



¿Cuándo dijeron eso en Estados Unidos?


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si tu aceptas que Rusia presione por el gas, vas a tener chantaje y precios altos hasta que la lluvia caiga de color amarillo fosforita.....



Tu que vendes? Lo que sea ... me da igual ..... Resulta que para tu negocio, para producir lo que vendes, necesitas algo que yo vendo y llevas años comprándomelo hasta que un día decides que soy un hijoputa y no me vas a comprar más, que no soy digno de tenerte como cliente. Yo que se ... me he dao de hostias con mi vecino y tu te has sentido ofendido u otra chorrada parecida ...

No solo eso, en vez de callarte y buscarte otro proveedor sin hacer ruido, das una entrevista en la COPE al mermao del carlos herrera y proclamas a los cuatro vientos que al hijoputa de kelden no le vas a comprar un palo escoba en la puta vida, pero a partir del año que viene, que ahora te hace falta lo que vendo. Carlos y tu, todo contentos y con el pito duro, haceis la ola a microfóno abierto: "kelden hijoputa oeoeoeoe"  

Cual crees que tu que es la mi reacción lógica? Pues éso: a partir del año que viene no, a partir de ahora mismo tontolaba. A eso le llamas tu chantaje?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

*Las fuentes informan de la aparición de tanques Leopard en la dirección de Kherson*
Hoy, 13:04


Gracias al continuo apoyo de Occidente, Ucrania logró acumular reservas y lanzar una contraofensiva en dirección a Kherson. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se volvieron más activas a fines de agosto y están investigando obstinadamente la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en diferentes sectores del frente, independientemente de las pérdidas de personal y equipo 

El 3 de septiembre, el canal Rybar Telegram informó que sus fuentes reportaron la aparición cerca del pueblo de Andreevka en la región de Kherson de una compañía de tanques Leopard de la segunda versión, supuestamente entregados desde España.

Ahora están en la estepa desnuda sin el apoyo de los sistemas de defensa aérea en el cuartel general de Sukhoi en la zona de destrucción de la artillería y la aviación rusas. La fuente corrige que podemos hablar de 2A6. Lo más probable es que estemos hablando del 2A4 español. Hace mes y medio se acaba de encender mientras cargaban en uno de los puertos de Europa

- dice la publicación.

Cabe señalar que no se proporcionó evidencia fotográfica o de video. Por lo tanto, queda por ver si España o algún otro país transfirió tales vehículos pesados de combate a Ucrania, porque sin el consentimiento de Alemania esto no se puede hacer, y Berlín prometió a Moscú que Kyiv no tendría tanques de su desarrollo.

Tenga en cuenta que a principios de junio, los medios españoles anunciaron que Madrid iba adonar 40 unidades Leopard 2A4 de las 108 tomadas en 1995, arrendadas por primera vez en 1995 y dos décadas más tarde compradas a la RFA, para enfrentar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa como regalo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Después de eso, los medios alemanes ya dijeron que Berlín estaba extremadamente molesto por estos gestos y bloquearía la entrega si se lo solicitaban. Como resultado, los funcionarios españoles se vieron obligados a disculparse con sus homólogos alemanes por las molestias causadas por la resonancia.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Estais siempre con la misma mierda .... La realidad en españa hoy es que los que os levantais a las 5 no os comeis una mierda y los que se levantan a las 12, si se levantan, os comen la tostada a lo grande por toda la cara ....
> 
> Las facturas de Florentino Pérez al Estado: del Castor a Abertis con 2.500M en el bolsillo



Florentino no se levanta a las 12:00h desde que tenía 12 años.

Es un grandísimo error vender la imagen de que esta gente son vagos e idiotas. Son tremendamente disciplinados y mucho más inteligentes que el ciudadano medio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

*Kadyrov anunció el inicio de una ofensiva a gran escala en la RPD*


4 de septiembre de 2022, 14:39


Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, junto con el segundo cuerpo de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), lanzaron una ofensiva a gran escala en varias regiones de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD). Así lo anunció el 4 de septiembre el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov.

https://iz.ru/1389633/anton-lavrov-andrei-fedorov/avgustovskie-tezisy-sergei-shoigu-podvel-itogi-mesiatca-spetcoperatcii
“En la República Popular de Donetsk, las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat y el segundo cuerpo de la LPR lanzaron una ofensiva a gran escala en varias áreas. Nuestros combatientes avanzan activamente en dirección a Soledar, Yakovlevka, Seversk”, escribió en su canal de Telegram.
Según Kadyrov, la pausa que se ha mantenido últimamente con fines tácticos se ha justificado plenamente.
“No revelaré todos los secretos, pero gracias al plan que desarrollamos, el enemigo inspirado reveló todas sus posiciones. Esto es lo que necesitábamos. Ahora las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, junto con las fuerzas aliadas, están realizando operaciones ofensivas activas y golpeando sin piedad al enemigo”, agregó el jefe de la región......


----------



## El_Suave (4 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El PSOE? no hamijo, los Bastardos Unidos militarmente y la UE nazi económicamente, pero da los mismo, los españoles son como Semilla de Oro, lo soportan TODO.



"Grano de Oro"


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Florentino no se levanta a las 12:00h desde que tenía 12 años.
> 
> Es un grandísimo error vender la imagen de que esta gente son vagos e idiotas. Son tremendamente disciplinados y mucho más inteligentes que el ciudadano medio.



Vale ... tiene almuerzo a las 10 con Ferreras y Villarejo a ver a quien despellejan y hoy madruga ...  

Qué tiene florentino detrás? 3 cosas y ninguna es esfuerzo o inteligencia.

.- La pasta de los March detrás.
.- El PPSOE comprao.
.- El BOE a su disposición.

Bueno, 4:

.- Cero escrúpulos y menos honradez

Teneis a esa gente muy sobrevalorada.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu que vendes? Lo que sea ... me da igual ..... Resulta que para tu negocio, para producir lo que vendes, necesitas algo que yo vendo y llevas años comprándomelo hasta que un día decides que soy un hijoputa y no me vas a comprar más, que no soy digno de tenerte como cliente. Yo que se ... me he dao de hostias con mi vecino y tu te has sentido ofendido u otra chorrada parecida ...
> 
> No solo eso, en vez de callarte y buscarte otro proveedor sin hacer ruido, das una entrevista en la COPE al mermao del carlos herrera y proclamas a los cuatro vientos que al hijoputa de kelden no le vas a comprar un palo escoba en la puta vida, pero a partir del año que viene, que ahora te hace falta lo que vendo. Carlos y tu, todo contentos y con el pito duro, haceis la ola a microfóno abierto: "kelden hijoputa oeoeoeoe"
> 
> Cual crees que tu que es la mi reacción lógica? Pues éso: a partir del año que viene no, a partir de ahora mismo tontolaba. A eso le llamas tu chantaje?



No, chantaje le llamo a lo que llevan años haciendo, amenazando o cortando el gas a Moldavia porque no salían presidentes "prorusos" entre otras cosas....
Como esas miles, porque lo de "cortar el gas" no viene de ahora ni es nada nuevo


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

Mientras tanto en el estercolero parisino:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

La batalla por Kherson: la situación en el sitio de Andreevsky
a partir de las 20.00 horas del 3 de septiembre del año

Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lograron ocupar por completo el pueblo de Blagodatovka, utilizando el cruce establecido por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF el día anterior, y desbloquear las tropas cercadas en la orilla sur de los Ingulets.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

*Los exploradores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se enfrentaron al "fenómeno Tuvan" en las intercepciones de radio*


4 de septiembre de 2022, 16:28

Los militares de comunicación de Tuva hablan su idioma nacional durante una operación especial para proteger Donbass . Así lo anunció el 4 de septiembre el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. 

“Usamos nuestro idioma nacional, a saber, tuvan, para que, en caso de interceptación de radio, el enemigo no pueda entender lo que está en juego”, explicó Nikolai Chamyan, instructor del departamento de comunicaciones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

UB publicó esta mañana una foto de la bandera ucraniana izada en uno de los edificios en las afueras del suroeste de Vysokopolye. Inicialmente, nuestro equipo aceptó la foto como un marco tomado el 30 y 31 de agosto y publicado para mantener la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, llegó una confirmación posterior: esta mañana se decidió retirar las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas de las posiciones en las afueras del sur de Vysokopolye para evitar el cerco.

Habiendo concentrado la atención principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el sector Andreevsky del frente, en la noche de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron una ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Vysokopolye desde las afueras del norte de Olgino y Potemkino


----------



## Egam (4 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los exploradores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se enfrentaron al "fenómeno Tuvan" en las intercepciones de radio*
> 
> 
> 4 de septiembre de 2022, 16:28
> ...



version rusa del uso del navajo en WWII


----------



## Aurkitu (4 Sep 2022)

Por el trato a los prisioneros de guerra se ve de que lado esta la basura. Que fijación con la cinta adhesiva, y si sólo fuese eso...


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, chantaje le llamo a lo que llevan años haciendo, amenazando o cortando el gas a Moldavia porque no salían presidentes "prorusos" entre otras cosas....
> Como esas miles, porque lo de "cortar el gas" no viene de ahora ni es nada nuevo



Bueno .... pues como cualquiera, no? Por ejemplo, barco que descargue algo en Cuba, 3 años sin pisar un puerto estadounidense. A ti, empresa holandesa (ASML) te prohibo venderle tus cachivaches a China bajo pena de no comprarte nada e imponerte una multa del carajo, etc...etc...

Ya he comentao antes que el mundo es un sitio muy hijoputa. Lo que me sorprende es lo limitada que teneis la percepción a la hora de detectar hijoputas.


----------



## El_Suave (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Florentino no se levanta a las 12:00h desde que tenía 12 años.
> 
> Es un grandísimo error vender la imagen de que esta gente son vagos e idiotas. Son tremendamente disciplinados y mucho más inteligentes que el ciudadano medio.



Eso es cierto, pero de ahí no se pueden derivar los derechos sobre la vida de los demás que en la práctica se arrogan.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (4 Sep 2022)

@alfonbass, post: 42352012, member: 61098"]
Eso de que todos vamos "en el mismo barco" es muy relativo, pero, aún aceptando ese hecho, vamos a jugar a un "juego"

*Todos salvo que usted nos hable desde Andrómeda. Dígame si no le afecta económicamente la guerra de Ucrania en alguna medida si no*

Imagina que en ese barco hay dos grupos de personas, unos se levantan a las 5 de la mañana todos los días, organizan cada uno su faena y otros, en cambio, se despiertan a las 12 del mediodía exigiendo su plato en la mesa porque "todos van en el mismo barco", a que esa situación no te parece del todo justa?

*Para eso debe existir una organización y una disciplina social. Si se levantan a las 12, acabará a las 20.00h frente al que acabó a las 13.00h. Pero si es su libertad trabajar menos horas recibirá conforme a lo que es su deseo contribuir.*

Bien, si estamos en ese mismo barco, se debe entender que no por eso somos iguales, ni tenemos la misma perspectiva de vida, por lo tanto, el esfuerzo de unos y otros siempre va a ser diferente

*Depende somos diferentes en muchos aspectos, pero en contribución a la acción social, al trabajo debe existir cierta uniformidad. La legislación por ejemplo dice que se trabajan 40 horas semanales. todo el mundo está bajo esa clausula. Se admiten, las horas extras si es menester.*

Es ahí donde está el punto de que un sistema "socialista" es imposible que funcione para traer eso de "vivir bien", ya que es imposible tener en cuenta los deseos de un grupo de millones de personas.

*No es imposible con un sistema socialista democrático donde se expresen los deseos de las personas en cuanto a sus metas materiales. Por supuesto esas aspiraciones cuantificadas deberan estar dentro de las posibilidades del sistema y de las posibilidades materiales del mismo. No es posible que 8000 millones de personas quieran tener cada uno 100 kilos de oro. ¿Podemos todos aspirar a tener un jardin de una Hectárea con piscina? Si se puede adelante, si no se puede, habrá que ver cómo relevarse en su disfrute. *

Todos esos cambios, todos, puede hacerlos por si mismo cualquier persona, se trata de buscar inteligentemente y de no dejarse engañar por aquellos que le dicen continuamente que no podrían vivir sin su presencia, joder, es que el estado es un marido maltratador en potencia....eso es lo que quieres? un maltratador?

*¿Qué cambios? Se ha perdido en el guión amigo. Lo suyo son ensoñaciones de emprendedor. Todo puro idealismo para justificar un sistema desigual ante las críticas . *

Ese Monopoly siempre va a existir, la diferencia es que, en una sociedad libre, donde se tenga en cuenta la individualidad, es más sencillo inventarse algo para vivir mejor, que responda a las necesidades reales de la gente que en una sociedad donde toda secuencia económica pase por el estado

*Una sociedad libre no existe porque todos nacemos atados, unos a lo que tienen al naceer y los otros atados a lo que no tienen, a buscarse la vida vendiendo su fuerza de trabajo. Una sociedad organizada y planificada, en libertad para que ls individualidad pueda expresarse en su justa medida., sin que ello suponga elevarse necesariamente por encima de la propia organización para tiranizar a sus semejantes*


Tienes que reconocer que no ha habido NINGÚN PAÍS COMUNISTA, en ningún lugar, en ninguna época, que haga conseguido que la gente viva mejor, y eso no es una opinión, es una realidad comprobable por cientos de millones de personas en todo el mundo

*Ese es el reto que más tarde o más temprano se realizará, aunque estará en pugna con las élites como es su caso.*


(Del anterior post)
*Y aún más, otros muchos como yo, llevamos toda la vida acatando sumisamente ese juego, pero cuando ves perder terreno año tras año, frente al dinero y los que lo manejan e imprimen, cuando los especuladores te la han jugado y empobrecido, y cuando como vemos pierdes tu capacidad adquisitiva por mor de las élites extractivas mientras ellos son cada vez más ricos, entonces puede ser la hora de cuestionarse el tablero de juego y sus regl*as,* mientras se degrada el sistema sanitario y lo que nos cabe esperar, cuando todo estalle por mor de los que se enriquecieron a costa de la deuda y su timo piramidal*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Epicii (4 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Florentino no se levanta a las 12:00h desde que tenía 12 años.
> 
> Es un grandísimo error vender la imagen de que esta gente son vagos e idiotas. Son tremendamente disciplinados y mucho más inteligentes que el ciudadano medio.



Todas las ideologías tienen prejuicios...
Con solo escuchar 10 segundos a un tipo como Florentino, uno nota que clase de persona es...esos rasgos de personalidad no cambian por la fortuna.
También hay empresarios poco disciplinados


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

Frente económico:

La antigua fábrica DURALEX asfixiada por la subida de precios de la energía, pondrá su horno en espera durante cuatro meses al menos a partir de Noviembre, llevando a toda la plantilla al paro parcial con el fin de ahorrar energía y preservar las finanzas.

AFP


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @alfonbass, post: 42352012, member: 61098"]
> Eso de que todos vamos "en el mismo barco" es muy relativo, pero, aún aceptando ese hecho, vamos a jugar a un "juego"
> 
> *Todos salvo que usted nos hable desde Andrómeda. Dígame si no le afecta económicamente la guerra de Ucrania en alguna medida si no*
> ...




Con alfon no se puede razonar. Es un nihilista de libro. En realidad en occidente esto es un problema serio y por eso nos vamos a ir a tomar por culo. El problema del individualismo feroz de occidente es que pierde la perspectiva de la especie. Los individuos no somos nada, es a la especie en su conjunto a la que hay que mirar. Todos los avances de la Humanidad se miden en siglos, trascienden cualquier vida humana, incluso generaciones enteras. Pasamos por la vida, miles de millones han existido antes que nosotros, y estamos aquí GRACIAS a ellos, con todo lo que han sufrido y luchado, y después de nosotros vendrán otros. Hay que tener unos cojones de caballo para ser nihilista y además ser un perfecto imbécil.

Occidente ha perdido la perspectiva de las cosas, la importancia de la Humanidad, adora unos dioses ruínes y mezquinos y produce tipos como alfon a escala industrial. Por eso el resto del mundo nos va a encerrar en una reserva, nos van a aislar y no nos van a vender un puto palo escoba.


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> A esto se le conoce cvomo poner la venda antes de la herida. Para eso sirvió el ejercicio de control de masas del Cocov I.D. Puro fascismo en vena.



Los socialdemócratas alemanes están emperrados en mantener algún tipo de recordatorio. Y como el gobierno español es su fiel escudero le sigue la corriente, con la medida absurda a todas luces a estas alturas, de la mascarilla en transporte y farmacias.


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

No, amigo Coco, por Farlopenski no, por Vanguard y sus inverSIONes institucionales.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y habían llevado a Yanukovich en avión a Bielorrusia para que tomará el poder de nuevo, que no se ha dicho demasiado....



Es que son los hechos vistos por todos, y los abducidos de la propaganda del Kremlin jamás lo verán, son absolutamente terraplanistas. La planificación de la invasión de Ucrania se jodió el tercer día de invasión, y desde ahí tiene vida propia.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Y especialmente si esas aventuras bélicas van en contra de mis intereses, como ocurre con esta guerra y los precios del gas-electricidad
> Claramente va en contra de los ciudadanos y más cuando aún no nos hemos recuperado del hostión de los confinamientos por el coronavirus, muchos autónomos no pueden más, los que no han cerrado van a tener que hacerlo con estos precios de gas-electricidad.
> ¿No se dan cuenta de que la gente ya no puede más?
> La gente no puede más, es ya un tema de conversación habitual. Vas por la calle y oyes las conversaciones de la gente al pasar.
> O firman la paz rapidito o el país quiebra, se ve venir pero ya.




Con firmar la Paz rapidito ya no basta.
Las cosas han ido demasiado lejos. Dudo mucho que Rusia acepte volver a las condiciones de antes de febrero solo con firmar la paz.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Sep 2022)

a esos los echaba a ostias si fuera en mi pais, putos subnormales y para eso que venga las facturas altas, los quiebres, el frio y lo demás...."es por putin atontao!"


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Arraki dijo:


> Yeltsin tenía asesores de EEUU en el Kremlin. Nunca sabremos lo que pasó entre Yeltsin y Putin, pero yo siempre he apostado por una escena en la que le llamó traidor y le puso una pistola en la cabeza.
> 
> Yeltsin puso a Putin por obligación. No hay más que ver la cara de ambos en la presentación del segundo. Putin tenía a Yeltsin cogido por las pelotas, con que seguramente nunca lo sabremos, pero tenía que ser algo gordo.
> 
> Seguramente cuando Putin fue consciente de la traición le montaron una operación de chantaje propia de las agencias de inteligencia. Pedofilia, asesinato de prostitutas, cualquier cosa pero muy gorda.



Había un caso de corrupción sobre Yelsin, pero el juez que llevaba la causa fue descubierto en un burdel, salieron las imágenes del juez que automáticamente tuvo que dimitir. El encargado de seguridad en la época de Yelsin era ... Putin. Él fue el artífice de ese vídeo y posiblemente el agradecimiento de Yelsin fue nombrarlo sucesor. Pero vamos, visto la trayectoria de Putin no tengo ninguna duda de que internamente despreciaba a Yelsin.


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

La planificación de Rusia era hacer un golpe de estado en Ucrania matando al presidente democraticamente elegido, y poner un títere.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> A Putin lo pusieron de presidente porque era una figura gris y el único que garantizo a Yelsin no ejecutarlo por alta traición. Aunque contrario a lo que los oligarcas pretendían de tener una figura títere plegada a sus intereses como el alcohólico en el gobierno, lo cierto es que resulto que Putin no era patiño de nadie.



Es cierto que no fue llegar en 1999 y tomar el control, sino que la criatura tuvo que ir hilando poco a poco.


----------



## Expected (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La planificación de Rusia era hacer un golpe de estado en Ucrania matando al presidente democraticamente elegido, y poner un títere.



No me digas más ...A imagen y semejanza de lo que ha hecho Estados Unidos con Zelensky?. Si ya lo decía mi abuela....todo lo malo se pega...


----------



## Alabama Anon (4 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> La planificación de Rusia era hacer un golpe de estado en Ucrania matando al presidente democraticamente elegido, y poner un títere.



Suena casi como lo que paso en 2014 XDDDD


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que son los hechos vistos por todos, y los abducidos de la propaganda del Kremlin jamás lo verán, son absolutamente terraplanistas. La planificación de la invasión de Ucrania se jodió el tercer día de invasión, y desde ahí tiene vida propia.



Pero que chorradas dices ... pues claro que los rusos esperaban una caida rápida. Es evidente que tenían un golpe de estado interno preparado y falló. Lo que no esperaban era conquistar Kiev a bombazos en dos días. Si hubieran querido eso habrían mandao 2 millones de tios a kiev y no 30.000.

Por cierto ... a la otra parte su particular blitzkrieg contra rusia también le ha salido de puto culo. La diferencia es que los rusos tenían plan B y estos no.


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

Mmmm fresita está muy rica pero las comparaciones.....


Egam dijo:


> version rusa del uso del navajo en WWII



O los paraguayos con el guaraní en la guerra del Chaco.... O "mutatis mutandis" ahora en los partidos de la selección nacional....


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>








BREVE MANUAL DE ESCEPTICISMO, como identificar falacias , POR CARL SAGAN


Breve manual de escepticismo, por Carl Sagan - Cultura Inquieta No importa si no nos dedicamos a la ciencia, estos consejos aplican para cualquier forma de pensamiento rigurosa, así como para identificar falacias. Carl Sagan fue uno de los mayores divulgadores científicos que han...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

La gente piensa que los anglos dominan el mundo desde que Julio Cesar tropezó yendo al senado. Nada más lejos de la realidad, a Reino Unido fue víctima de un complot masón que le hizo perder el control de EEUU, más tarde le devolvió el favor a Francia en 1789, pero solo a partir del Congreso de Viena se erigió en primera potencia mundial, que tampocó le duró tanto, aunque formalmente lo fue hasta la conclusión de la IGM, lo cierto es que ya a finales del siglo XIX Alemania estaba por encima. Lo cierto es que eso de ser la primera potencia mundial cada vez dura menos.


----------



## Alabama Anon (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que chorradas dices ... pues claro que los rusos esperaban una caida rápida. Es evidente que tenían un golpe de estado interno preparado y falló. Lo que no esperaban era conquistar Kiev a bombazos en dos días. Si hubieran querido eso habrían mandao 2 millones de tios a kiev y no 30.000.
> 
> Por cierto ... a la otra parte su particular blitzkrieg contra rusia también le ha salido de puto culo. La diferencia es que los rusos tenían plan B y estos no.



Habia una operacion rapida-poliitca hacia Kiev y el Norte en general.
Y una puramente militar, que es liberar Kherson, creando una cabeza de playa que invalida la defensa del Dniepr y une Crimea por Tierra con Rusia, esa parte fue un exito en verdad.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vale ... tiene almuerzo a las 10 con Ferreras y Villarejo a ver a quien despellejan y hoy madruga ...
> 
> Qué tiene florentino detrás? 3 cosas y ninguna es esfuerzo o inteligencia.
> 
> ...



Si es tan fácil no entiendo por qué no lo replicas...


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

d

PortadaActualidad

* El director financiero de Bed Bath & Beyond cae de un rascacielos en Nueva York *

Publicado: 4 sep 2022 09:46 GMT 










 La cadena minorista planea cerrar alrededor de 150 tiendas de artículos para el hogar y recortar su plantilla de personal, mientras sus negocios pasan por momentos difíciles.









NYP: El director financiero de Bed Bath & Beyond se lanza de un rascacielos en Nueva York


La cadena minorista planea cerrar alrededor de 150 tiendas de artículos para el hogar y recortar su plantilla de personal, mientras sus negocios pasan por momentos difíciles.




esrt.press





A ver si cunde el ejemplo ...


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Por esa regla de tres también sería justo que sufriera ella...




Y quien dice que no sufre.
Está sufriendo porque un lobo se ha comido a su pony Dolly.
Cada uno sufre a su manera.


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero que chorradas dices ... pues claro que los rusos esperaban una caida rápida. Es evidente que tenían un golpe de estado interno preparado y falló. Lo que no esperaban era conquistar Kiev a bombazos en dos días. Si hubieran querido eso habrían mandao 2 millones de tios a kiev y no 30.000.
> 
> Por cierto ... a la otra parte su particular blitzkrieg contra rusia también le ha salido de puto culo. La diferencia es que los rusos tenían plan B y estos no.



¿Plan B? ¿Tras destituir a toda la cúpula militar?
Claro, y tendrán plan C, y D, y F. Y supongo hasta el plan Z.
Esto es fe, y no lo que tenían esos 12 discípulos con el predicador de Jerusalem.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Para esto si hay dinero, si los Europeos no llegan a fin de mes que se fastidien....eso parecen pensar "nuestros" políticos. Ya están pensando en que Europa les reconstruya Ucrania. 5.000 millones más a ese agujero sin fondo llamado Ucrania y la de millones que quedan por enviar, más el coste de las armas, más el coste de pagas, alojamiento y educación para los refugiados, más etc etc Para Zelenski eso no es suficiente y la UE ha de hacer mucho más....pagarle una nueva mansión, por supuesto fuera de Ucrania o quizás otra Villa en otro país para los padres. Seguro que el no da ni un céntimo de su enorme cuenta.

*Ucrania agradece la ayuda de Alemania, pero le pide más liderazgo en la UE*
El primer ministro ucraniano, *Denys Schmyhal*, agradeció este domingo la ayuda aportada por Alemania a su país, pero apremió a Berlín a asumir un *mayor liderazgo a escala de la Unión Europea (UE) para la reconstrucción de Ucrania*.

Ucrania espera recibir la próxima semana una nueva partida de* 5.000 millones de euros* de la ayuda financiera y militar prometida por la UE, recordó Schmyhal, quien consideró que Alemania debe asumir un papel de mayor "liderazgo" para impulsar la reconstrucción de su país.


*Rusia acusa a Ucrania de haber intentado atacar con ocho drones la central nuclear de Zaporiyia durante la visita del OIEA*
*Rusia* ha acusado este domingo a *Ucrania* de haber intentado atacar con ocho drones el territorio de la central nuclear ucraniana de *Zaporiyia*, controlada por las fuerzas rusas desde principios de marzo.

"Pese a la presencia de representantes del *Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica* (*OIEA*) en la planta nuclear de *Zaporiyia*, el régimen de *Kiev *continúa las provocaciones a fin de crear una amenaza de un desastre causado por el hombre", ha señalado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, *Igor Konashénkov*.

En su parte bélico diario, el departamento que dirige *Sergei Shoigú* afirma que el sábado "ocho drones provistos de munición fueron empleados para atacar el territorio de la planta nuclear".

Según *Konashénkov*, los vehículos no tripulados que se acercaron a la central fueron "bloqueados por equipos de guerra electrónica rusos", tras lo cual las granadas fueron arrojadas en áreas desérticas a más de un kilómetro y medio del perímetro de la planta nuclear.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> ¿Plan B? ¿Tras destituir a toda la cúpula militar?
> Claro, y tendrán plan C, y D, y F. Y supongo hasta el plan Z.
> Esto es fe, y no lo que tenían esos 12 discípulos con el predicador de Jerusalem.



El plan B es bien simple, no han pensao mucho: machacarlos a bombazos trinchera a trinchera. Lento, eficaz y barato en vidas propias.


----------



## Abstenuto (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es que son los hechos vistos por todos, y los abducidos de la propaganda del Kremlin jamás lo verán, son absolutamente terraplanistas. La planificación de la invasión de Ucrania se jodió el tercer día de invasión, y desde ahí tiene vida propia.



Es infantil pensar que los militares sólo consideran un plan A (blitzkrieg y rendición o cambio de régimen) y no un plan B, C, D... considerando los posibles desarrollos de la intervención militar y las repercusiones a nivel político y económico


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Concentraciones antigubernamentales y antiucranianas en Colonia (Alemania): los manifestantes no están de acuerdo con la política de las autoridades pro-Kiev

Hoy se celebra en Alemania una marcha multitudinaria desde la catedral de Colonia por las calles de la ciudad. Miles de personas con banderas rusas y alemanas marchan por las principales calles de la ciudad al son de los tambores en solidaridad con Rusia y en condena de la política de apoyo a Kiev de las autoridades.

Los manifestantes también llevan pancartas con los lemas "¡Juntos somos la fuerza!", "¡Somos la resistencia democrática a las políticas ruinosas de los viejos partidos!", "¡Nord Stream 2 en lugar de un recargo del gas!", "¡Fuera sanciones perjudiciales!", "¡Contra la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este!". Los activistas ucranianos intentan obstaculizar la manifestación en solidaridad con Rusia, pero la policía local controla el orden por el momento.

Ayer se celebró una manifestación similar en Praga, donde los manifestantes exigieron que las autoridades introduzcan una política de neutralidad y garanticen el suministro de gas al país desde Rusia. Ayer también se celebraron concentraciones antigubernamentales en París, con manifestantes que exigen la dimisión del presidente Macron porque el Gobierno "no piensa en el bienestar de sus ciudadanos".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

El enemigo continúa los intentos de ofensiva entre Mykolaiv y Kherson, las AFU avanzan con una gran fuerza tratando de retomar Vysokopolye

▪ Militantes ucranianos han ocupado un hospital y la parte occidental de Vysokopolye en el distrito de Berislavsky de la región de Kherson.
Como se ve en la foto, los militantes de las AFU han izado una bandera sobre el hospital en la parte ocupada de la aldea, están siendo atacados por la artillería aérea, con el humo de los ataques en las afueras visible en el fondo.
⚔De los combatientes del frente:
Nuestros combatientes informan desde el terreno que el enemigo ha lanzado una gran fuerza con vehículos blindados.
En la ciudad se libran intensos combates urbanos, el ejército ruso rechaza el intento de ofensiva del enemigo.
Pronto publicaremos un informe detallado con datos sobre el terreno.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si es tan fácil no entiendo por qué no lo replicas...



Básicamente por 4 cosas:

.- Porque no tengo la pasta de los March detrás
.- Porque jamás pagaría una puta perra a nadie del PPSOE por nada, antes me corto el huevo derecho ....  
.- Porque me considero un tio honrado, no tengo vocación de parásito
.- Porque no me motiva dedicarme a cavar zanjas y acumular millones, tengo cosas mejores que hacer con mi vida


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: situación en la sección Olginsky A las 15.30 horas del 4 de septiembre de 2022*

Las AFU han publicado esta mañana una imagen de una bandera ucraniana izada en un edificio en las afueras del suroeste de Vysokopolya. Inicialmente, nuestro equipo confundió la foto con una tomada el 30-31 de agosto y publicada para mantener la moral de las AFU.

Sin embargo, más tarde llegó la confirmación: esta mañana se tomó la decisión de retirar las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas rusas de las posiciones en las afueras del sur de Vysokopolye para evitar el cerco.

Concentrando el foco principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el sector Andreevka del frente, durante la noche las AFU lanzaron un ataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Vysokopolye desde las afueras del norte de Olhino y Potemkino. Simultáneamente, se está luchando por las afueras del sur de Olhyno (bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia) y Arkhangelskoye (al menos la mitad del asentamiento está firmemente bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia). 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Recurramos a los clásicos, si nuestros argumentos parecen demasiado duros para algunos.

León Tolstoi, en las palabras de Bolkonsky antes de la batalla de Borodino, proclama algo así como lo siguiente

_Una cosa que haría si tuviera el poder", comienza de nuevo, "no tomaría prisioneros. ¿Qué es un preso? Es la caballerosidad. Los franceses han arruinado mi casa y vienen a arruinar Moscú, y me han insultado y ofendido a cada momento. Son mis enemigos, son criminales todos, en mis términos. Y así piensan Timokhin y todo el ejército. Deben ser ejecutados. Si son mis enemigos, no pueden ser mis amigos, no importa cómo hablen en Tilsit.

No tomen prisioneros", continuó el príncipe Andrei. - Sólo eso cambiaría toda la guerra y la haría menos violenta. Por lo demás, hemos estado jugando a la guerra, eso es lo malo, estamos siendo magnánimos, etc. Esta magnanimidad y sensibilidad es como la magnanimidad y sensibilidad de la anciana que se siente enferma cuando ve sacrificar un ternero, es tan amable que no puede ver la sangre, pero se come el ternero con gusto y salsa. Se nos habla de los derechos de la guerra, de la caballerosidad, del parlamentarismo, de perdonar a los desafortunados, etc. Todo un sinsentido._

Volumen 3 Parte 2 Capítulo 25. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron anoche una zona de posicionamiento de las AFU en el territorio del elevador de grano de Ochakiv. Junto al elevador de grano había posiciones de tiro de la artillería ucraniana, que operaba a lo largo del Kynburne Spit, al otro lado del estuario.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tienen posiciones de tiro en el espigón y las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan constantemente desplazar grupos de sabotaje al territorio de la reserva local. Según el servicio de vigilancia de puntos calientes de incendios FIRMS de la NASA, se registran regularmente puntos calientes de incendios en el Kynbirna Spit desde los "sobrevuelos" ucranianos.

Las posiciones destruidas de las AFU en el territorio del almacén frigorífico de Ochakivka se presentan en la infopole ucraniana como una acción deliberada para quemar miles de toneladas de grano ucraniano, que debe ser entregado a la Europa y África hambrientas.

Incluso si asumimos que el grano se quemó intencionadamente, no estaba destinado a una África hambrienta: la parte ucraniana se beneficia de él suministrándolo para su reventa a otros países.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Las lamidas de polla al Sultán salen caras...


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

11:00h

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en la sección Andriyivsky a las 12.00 horas del 4 de septiembre de 2022*

Durante la tarde y la noche pasadas, las AFU agotaron las reservas de equipo llevadas a Bereznevatoe: al final del día, grupos individuales de infantería de las AFU estaban cruzando a la orilla sur a pie.

Durante toda la noche, la aviación rusa, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería atacaron las posiciones enemigas en el triángulo Ternovka - Lozovoye - Kostromka.

Sukhoy Stavok se ha convertido en un gran cementerio. Kostromka está siendo limpiado esta mañana. Si a las AFU les quedan reservas y los mandos no han abandonado los planes de un asalto suicida a la cabeza de puente del sur, esto quedará claro al final del día.

De lo contrario, la cabeza de puente Andreevsky de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dejará de existir en un futuro próximo. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## piru (4 Sep 2022)

El Mundo hoy no habla de la guerra de Ucrania. No hay página con banderita ukra, sólo hablan de lo malo que es Putin en el funeral de Gorbachov y en la entrevista a Fukuyama.

Reconocimiento implícito de que la gloriosa contraofensiva en Jersón ha sido una "barbacoa" de fin semana.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)

Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery


Forensic doctors discover fléchettes – rarely used in modern warfare – in bodies found in mass graves




www.theguardian.com




*Dozens of Bucha civilians were killed by metal darts from Russian artillery




*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Nuevo intento de ofensiva enemiga hacia Kherson, las AFU lanzan grandes fuerzas con vehículos blindados

▪ Los militantes ucranianos, con una ausencia casi total de preparación de artillería, lanzaron una ofensiva con importantes fuerzas de infantería con vehículos blindados contra un bastión más alejado en la dirección de Krivoy Rog: el pueblo de Vysokopolye en el distrito de Berislav de la región de Kherson.
▪ Comenzaron las batallas urbanas, durante las cuales las tropas aerotransportadas se retiraron de las afueras bombardeadas a la segunda línea en el desarrollo urbano del asentamiento.
▪ El enemigo ocupó la parte occidental, donde izó una bandera sobre el hospital.
▪ Nuestros morteros y artilleros comenzaron a trabajar en la parte del asentamiento que ocupaban.
▪ El enemigo sigue intentando rodear tácticamente a los paracaidistas en este asentamiento, utilizando vehículos blindados e intentando tomar el control de las rutas de retirada de nuestras fuerzas de vanguardia.
▪ Las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas están asistidas por la Brigada de Defensa Costera de la Flota del Mar Negro.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

*A partir del 1 de octubre, las mujeres enlistadas no podrán salir de Ucrania durante la ley marcial*

"Como nos estamos acercando a los estándares de la OTAN, vamos a cumplirlos no sólo en lo que respecta a las armas, sino también a los registros militares. Este registro es el mismo para mujeres y hombres", dijo V. Smilka, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano

❗Jiinks se aleja, ¡todavía hay tiempo! 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Una sesión informativa desde el frente del Ministerio de Defensa:

Las armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa destruyeron los lugares de despliegue temporal de la 80ª brigada de las AFU y un depósito de municiones, y eliminaron más de 120 combatientes ucranianos y 11 unidades de vehículos blindados y especializados.
☠ Como resultado de los ataques de fuego concentrados en las posiciones de las brigadas 30 y 95 de las AFU, 110 militantes fueron eliminados.
Hasta 50 combatientes extranjeros fueron eliminados como resultado de los ataques con armamento de alta precisión contra 2 posiciones de mercenarios extranjeros.
✈La aviación atacó 4 puntos de control, entre ellos: el cuartel general de la formación nacionalista Kraken, 57 unidades de artillería, personal y equipo militar de las AFU en 189 zonas, y destruyó 3 depósitos de municiones.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 5 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, interceptaron 3 misiles HARM de fabricación estadounidense, así como 7 proyectiles MLRS, incluidos 4 HIMARS y 3 proyectiles Alder.
Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: 
t.me/rusvesnasu/22041









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

Ufff... llevaba desde ayer por la noche sin mirar el foro y he flipado   . Parece que la contraofensiva no va mal


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)

*El genocida está desesperado buscando carne de cañón. ¿Qué hará cuando se le acaben los asesinos de las cárceles, los mendigos y las piezas occidentales que usa el armamento de los putos rusos?*

*"Russians try to force homeless persons (ones most discriminated) into signing military service contracts. This after RU army tapped prisons before and promised killers and rapists to get cleared of charges if they volunteered. Tell me more about “Russia has unlimited manpower”."*










Чиновники пытались позвать бездомных на службу по контракту


Представители Смольного пришли с листовками в «Ночлежку»




paperpaper.ru




*Los funcionarios de San Petersburgo llegaron a Nochlezhka para ofrecer a las personas sin hogar que firmaran un contrato para el servicio militar.*













Russian railway company needs up to 10,000 thousand volunteers for war in Ukraine – General Staff


KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO — SATURDAY, 3 SEPTEMBER 2022, 20:05




www.pravda.com.ua




*Russian railway company needs up to 10,000 thousand volunteers for war in Ukraine – General Staff*


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces por qué atacaron Kiev al principio de la contienda? Y si el objetivo es la desmilitarización del país, ¿no sería lógico tomar la capital? Algo no cuadra.



Ni idea.
Yo sí estuviese en guerra primero borraría del mapa los ministerios de la capital.
Pero yo no soy político.
Ellos tienen intereses ocultos


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

Los. GRINGOS ENGAÑARON A GORBI.

Documentos.


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Alucinante las disfunción cognitiva de algunos foreros debido a las sobredosis de propaganda rusa que esnifan. ¡Precisamente es lo que intentaron y fracasaron en los primeros días!



Que dices? Ese ataque sobre Kiev era imposible que pudiese tomar Kiev, era para mantener las tropas ucranianas ahí paradas.
A ver quien esnifa culos otanicos


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)

*40% of Russian military equipment received by its new units is not combat-ready *













Ukrainian forces using dummy HIMARS to lure Russian missiles - WP


Ukraine has tricked Russia into wasting expensive long-range cruise missiles on dummy targets that look like High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems. — Ukrinform.




www.ukrinform.net




*Ukrainian forces using dummy HIMARS to lure Russian missiles - WP*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/08/30/ukraine-russia-himars-decoy-artillery/


*Ukraine lures Russian missiles with decoys of U.S. rocket system*


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que dices? Ese ataque sobre Kiev era imposible que pudiese tomar Kiev, era para mantener las tropas ucranianas ahí paradas.
> A ver quien esnifa culos otanicos



Vamos a ver, que te estás haciendo un lío. Si la intención de Rusia es desmilitarizar el país, entonces tomar Kiev es fundamental. Y de hecho, Kiev fue atacada. ¿Ahora dices que en realidad no quisieron tomar Kiev? ¿Entonces por qué la atacaron sufriendo grandes bajas? ¿A lo mejor los rusos fracasaron en su intento por tratarse de escoria islamo mongol alcoholizada mientras que los ucranianos son hombres europeos de verdad?


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Los habitantes de la ciudad alemana de Colonia acudieron a una concentración en apoyo de Rusia y contra el suministro de armas a Ucrania.

También se manifestaron en contra de las subidas de precios y exigieron al gobierno el levantamiento de las sanciones antirrusas y la puesta en marcha del gasoducto Nord Stream 2.

Cabe destacar que el periódico Die Welt expresó anteriormente su temor de que las protestas antigubernamentales, siguiendo el ejemplo de la República Checa, se extendieran a Alemania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que te estás haciendo un lío. Si la intención de Rusia es desmilitarizar el país, entonces tomar Kiev es fundamental. Y de hecho, Kiev fue atacada. ¿Ahora dices que en realidad no quisieron tomar Kiev? ¿Entonces por qué la atacaron sufriendo grandes bajas? ¿A lo mejor los rusos fracasaron en su intento por tratarse de escoria islamo mongol alcoholizada mientras que los ucranianos son hombres europeos de verdad?



Era una operación coordinada, los rusos atacaban Kiev y los militares ucranianos le hacian una fronda al camisetas, pero algo debió fallar, el camisetas sudadas purgó a los golpistas y la operación se vino abajo. Zopenski tomó a consecuencia de la fronda el mando directo militar y ya sabemos donde ha llevado al ejército.


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El enemigo continúa los intentos de ofensiva entre Mykolaiv y Kherson, las AFU avanzan con una gran fuerza tratando de retomar Vysokopolye Hospital
> 
> ▪ Militantes ucranianos han ocupado un hospital y la parte occidental de Vysokopolye en el distrito de Berislavsky de la región de Kherson.
> Como se ve en la foto, los militantes de las AFU han izado una bandera sobre el hospital en la parte ocupada de la aldea, están siendo atacados por la artillería aérea, con el humo de los ataques en las afueras visible en el fondo.
> ...




Les pongo el plano centrado en el hospital

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...F&ll=47.48695416684957,33.52218434414058&z=19


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)

Los HIMARS, como pedro por su casa


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que te estás haciendo un lío. Si la intención de Rusia es desmilitarizar el país, entonces tomar Kiev es fundamental. Y de hecho, Kiev fue atacada. ¿Ahora dices que en realidad no quisieron tomar Kiev? ¿Entonces por qué la atacaron sufriendo grandes bajas? ¿A lo mejor los rusos fracasaron en su intento por tratarse de escoria islamo mongol alcoholizada mientras que los ucranianos son hombres europeos de verdad?



Por lo mismo que la Republica cruzó el Ebro. Se llama distraer tropas enemigas.
Si leyese más lo podría entender. La historia está plagada de ejemplos


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ufff... llevaba desde ayer por la noche sin mirar el foro y he flipado   . Parece que la contraofensiva no va mal



No han movido el frente lo más minimo. De hecho los ataques iniciales han fracasado, hacen hincapie en los bombardeos de larga distancia que no parecen influir en la logistica rusa que sigue disparando con todo.

Ahora estan intentandolo en otros puntos, precisamente porque en los primeros los han rechazado.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No han movido el frente lo más minimo. De hecho los ataques iniciales han fracasado, hacen hincapie en los bombardeos de larga distancia que no parecen influir en la logistica rusa que sigue disparando con todo.
> 
> Ahora estan intentandolo en otros puntos, precisamente porque en los primeros los han rechazado.


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Ufff... llevaba desde ayer por la noche sin mirar el foro y he flipado   . Parece que la contraofensiva no va mal



Jersón será el nuevo estalingrado


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Básicamente por 4 cosas:
> 
> .- Porque no tengo la pasta de los March detrás
> .- Porque jamás pagaría una puta perra a nadie del PPSOE por nada, antes me corto el huevo derecho ....
> ...



Ok, reconoces que no es fácil enriquecerse, gracias

Siguieeeeente


----------



## Seronoser (4 Sep 2022)

He abierto un hilo en el principal, sobre este mercenario que se graba a sí mismo, muriendo en plena batalla.

El call of duty le salió mal, y no puede reiniciar la partida.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Potentes explosiones en Kharkiv y en la región, con misiles que golpean objetivos enemigos desde la región fronteriza









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


>



No se de que coño te ries. Hasta los mapas ucranianos lo reconocen.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Se han producido varias explosiones potentes en Kharkiv. Poco antes se informó del lanzamiento de cohetes desde la región de Belgorod.

Fuentes ucranianas también informaron de vuelos en Volchansk y Balakleya, en la región de Kharkiv, controlados por Rusia, pero por el momento no hay confirmación de esta información.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se de que coño te ries. Hasta los mapas ucranianos lo reconocen.



Muy fácil, me río de ti y de tus elucubraciones mágicas   .


----------



## crocodile (4 Sep 2022)

Puente De Crimea hace 2 horas, Dirección Rusia Continental - Crimea.

Llegan los refuerzos para ir de Crimea a Kherson


----------



## Peineto (4 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Los. GRINGOS ENGAÑARON A GORBI.
> 
> Documentos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179169




Palabra de gringo ...


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Sep 2022)

*Paco-estratega*

Ahora es el momento de demostrar que los rusos van sobrados realizando una ofensiva sobre la ciudad de Kharkiv, eso descolocaría todos los frentes, pero han de ir sobrados si no envalentonaría otros frentes y perderían tropas inútilmente.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Muy fácil, me río de ti y de tus elucubraciones mágicas.



Los Otanicos sois todos o al menos el 90% así de gilipollas. No si teneis 14 años , creeis que esto es un partido, o simplemente sois mala gente.

ji ja, alegraros de los muertos, poner carroña y poco más. Incapaces de ver el conflicto , o de argumentar cosas sensatas. Teneis poco arreglo la verdad.


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se de que coño te ries. Hasta los mapas ucranianos lo reconocen.



Déjalo, su papel es intoxicar. La ofensiva de Tiñoso ha fracasado, hasta lo reconocen varios pro-ucranianos.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Paco-estratega*
> 
> Ahora es el momento de demostrar que los rusos van sobrados realizando una ofensiva sobre la ciudad de Kharkiv, eso descolocaría todos los frentes, pero han de ir sobrados si no envalentonaría otros frentes y perderían tropas inútilmente.



Putin y su estategia de minimo esfuerzo , da pie a que la otra parte siga molestando.

Siguen disparando a los puentes porque no hay replica, lo mismo lo de la central. Al final hara lo que cualquier observador ve que hay que hacer, pero lo hara tarde y por lo tanto le costara más.

Esta claro que tiene que cambiar el Regimen de Kiev desde la 2 semana. No van a negociar y occidente puede mantener en pie ucrania mandando pasta por un largo tiempo.


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

Mañana 4 va a ver el lugar donde el malvado Putiniano quema el gas.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Déjalo, su papel es intoxicar. La ofensiva de Tiñoso ha fracasado, hasta lo reconocen varios pro-ucranianos.



El fracaso de la toma de Kiev en 3 días, la columna de blindados de 1000 kilometros, el Movska, la isla de las serpientes, los Himars, las lineas rojas que los aliados se han pasado por el forro de los cojones todo intoxicaciones, todo mentira, claro que sí.

Porque resulta que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo de los tanques una distracción, lo del Movska un cigarillo, la isla de las serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, ¿los himars? -44! más de lo que tenían y bueno, de las lineas rojas ya ni entramos porque que yo sepa Finlandia y Suecia han entrado en la OTAN.

Pero este hilo es el bueno, el de las fuentes de primerisima calidac en el que se aseguraba que los rusos en dos semanas estaban en Lisboa


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo que atractivo debe de tener vivir en Crimea para un ruso. No pueden acceder por avión, son frontera con gente que ya les empieza a odiar. Un día de estos te cae un pepino o hay un cigarro mal apagado que produce algo gordo... 

Y de aquí a unos años, ganen unos o ganen los otros van a estar muy jodidos.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Paco-estratega*
> 
> Ahora es el momento de demostrar que los rusos van sobrados realizando una ofensiva sobre la ciudad de Kharkiv, eso descolocaría todos los frentes, pero han de ir sobrados si no envalentonaría otros frentes y perderían tropas inútilmente.



Puede que vaya por ahí la cosa. De hecho la última semana han incrementado mucho los bombardeos en kharkov.


----------



## chollero (4 Sep 2022)

*Salvini cuestiona las sanciones a Rusia: "Ha habido un error de cálculo: los países sancionadores están de rodillas"*

El líder del partido ultraderechista italiano *La Liga*, *Matteo Salvini*, ha puesto en duda este domingo la eficacia de las sanciones económicas contra *Rusia* por la *guerra en Ucrania*, que han aventajado a los sancionados y "han puesto de rodillas" a los países sancionadores. "Han pasado varios meses y la gente paga las facturas al doble, o al cuádruple", mientras "la *guerra* continúa y las arcas de la Federación de *Rusia* se llenan de dinero", ha declarado *Salvini* a la radio RTL. 









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora en directo | Salvini cuestiona las sanciones a Rusia: "Ha habido un error de cálculo: los países sancionadores están de rodillas"


El primer ministro de Ucrania, en Berlín: "Queremos recibir más armas y equipamientos lo más rápido posible" El primer ministro ucra




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ignorante (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Había un caso de corrupción sobre Yelsin, pero el juez que llevaba la causa fue descubierto en un burdel, salieron las imágenes del juez que automáticamente tuvo que dimitir. El encargado de seguridad en la época de Yelsin era ... Putin. Él fue el artífice de ese vídeo y posiblemente el agradecimiento de Yelsin fue nombrarlo sucesor. Pero vamos, visto la trayectoria de Putin no tengo ninguna duda de que internamente despreciaba a Yelsin.



Jueces, burdeles, securatas... pareces conocer unos detalles muy específicos sobre Rusia y ajenos a la sabiduría de la mayoría de las personas. ¿Que Yetlsin nombró de sucesor a Putin?. No: Yeltsin le nombró vicepresidente. Y Putin sólo fue presidente en funciones durante 4 meses tras la dimisión de Yeltsin. Efectivamente, en realidad te falta conocer hechos más generales y divulgados, como que en Rusia al presidente no le elige el anterior, sino la gente por sufragio universal.

Y no digo que Rusia sea una democracia absoluta, pero al menos no sucede como en EEUU, donde el ganador al congreso en el 95% de los casos es el candidato con mayor presupuesto para la campaña (en el senado sólo en el 85%). Incluso hay estudios científicos al respecto:









Powerful New Evidence that U.S. Is A Dictatorship


Written by Eric Zuesse Because the U.S. Government flaunts itself as being a democracy instead of a dictatorship and it coups...




southfront.org













How money drives US congressional elections: Linear models of money and outcomes


This paper analyzes whether money influences election outcomes. Using a new and more comprehensive dataset built from government sources, the paper sh…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## arriondas (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El fracaso de la toma de Kiev en 3 días, la columna de blindados de 1000 kilometros, el Movska, la isla de las serpientes, los Himars, las lineas rojas que los aliados se han pasado por el forro de los cojones todo intoxicaciones, todo mentira, claro que sí.
> 
> Porque resulta que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo de los tanques una distracción, lo del Movska un cigarillo, la isla de las serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, ¿los himars? -44! más de lo que tenían y bueno, de las lineas rojas ya ni entramos porque que yo sepa Finlandia y Suecia han entrado en la OTAN.
> 
> Pero este hilo es el bueno, el de las fuentes de primerisima calidac en el que se aseguraba que los rusos en dos semanas estaban en Lisboa



No cuela, lo siento cartero.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

Bueno, es que pase lo que pase, se ha demostrado que el ejercito Ruso, el segundo mas poderoso del planeta, es un mojón de proporciones biblicas. Atacando a su país vecino (uno de los mas pobres de Europa), y apoyandose en Biolorrusia, no ha conseguido doblegarlo en 6 meses y encima ahora están a la defensiva... pero claro, todo va bien, porque a Rusia le interesa ir lento o no se que mierdas es el argumentario que tienen ahora....


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, *reconoces que no es fácil enriquecerse*, gracias
> 
> Siguieeeeente



Pues no tengo ni puta idea, lo cierto es que no lo he intentao nunca. Y, la verdad, para tener lo que tengo ahora tampoco he tenido que comerme mucho la cabeza ni doblar el lomo excesivamente, solo tener un poco de suerte y no meter la gamba en cosas evidentes.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El fracaso de la toma de Kiev en 3 días, la columna de blindados de 1000 kilometros, el Movska, la isla de las serpientes, los Himars, las lineas rojas que los aliados se han pasado por el forro de los cojones todo intoxicaciones, todo mentira, claro que sí.
> 
> Porque resulta que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo de los tanques una distracción, lo del Movska un cigarillo, la isla de las serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, ¿los himars? -44! más de lo que tenían y bueno, de las lineas rojas ya ni entramos porque que yo sepa Finlandia y Suecia han entrado en la OTAN.
> 
> Pero este hilo es el bueno, el de las fuentes de primerisima calidac en el que se aseguraba que los rusos en dos semanas estaban en Lisboa



Casi 1/3 de ucrania en manos rusas, con ucrania triplicándoles en tropa y apoyo militar de la otan. Aún con eso, no han podido reconquistar ni las inmediaciones de Kherson.  No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Erwin (4 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Puente De Crimea hace 2 horas, Dirección Rusia Continental - Crimea.
> 
> Llegan los refuerzos para ir de Crimea a Kherson



Escenario de la operación kutuzov de 1943?


----------



## HDR (4 Sep 2022)

Que a estas alturas Ucrania siga con una guerra simétrica contra Rusia es de risa. Cuando quieran pasar a una guerra asimétrica se van a encontrar con que ya no les queda nadie capaz de eso.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Cuándo dijeron eso en Estados Unidos?



Lo dijo un ex-coronel (o algo así) en una entrevista, con nombres y apellidos.
"Oficialmente" a la plebe se le transmite que Rusia no tiene combustible para sus tanques 
El problema lo tienen los sujetos que no saben distinguir la *realidad* de la ficción televisiva, y terminan formando parte de experimentos médicos gratuitos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Sep 2022)

Tremendas declaraciones de mevbedev, y dice lo que decimos muchos en este foro, apunta directamente a los anglosajones como los verdaderos responsables de todo esto.
Y Europa está siendo arrastrada al abismo por los gobernantes más rastreros y vendidos que ha habido en este continente y una ciudadanía que es incapaz de pararles en su delirio.

Medvedev dice que amenazar a Rusia es "jugar al ajedrez con la muerte" y el resultado puede ser "el fin de la humanidad"








Medvedev dice que amenazar a Rusia es "jugar al ajedrez con la muerte" y el resultado puede ser "el fin de la humanidad"


El expresidente de Rusia, Dmitri Medvedev, uno de los colaboradores más cercanos de Vladimir Putin, ha redoblado el nivel de sus amenazas a Occidente en sus últimas declaraciones, este fin de semana.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El fracaso de la toma de Kiev en 3 días, la columna de blindados de 1000 kilometros, el Movska, la isla de las serpientes, los Himars, las lineas rojas que los aliados se han pasado por el forro de los cojones todo intoxicaciones, todo mentira, claro que sí.
> 
> Porque resulta que lo de Kiev fue una finta, lo de los tanques una distracción, lo del Movska un cigarillo, la isla de las serpientes un gesto de buena voluntad, ¿los himars? -44! más de lo que tenían y bueno, de las lineas rojas ya ni entramos porque que yo sepa Finlandia y Suecia han entrado en la OTAN.
> 
> Pero este hilo es el bueno, el de las fuentes de primerisima calidac en el que se aseguraba que los rusos en dos semanas estaban en Lisboa



Como cambien a Putin , le vais a echar de menos.

De todas formas pese a vuestros inventos iban por 2 republicas y tienen 4 eso si Donetsk no completo.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

A mi me gustaría que un putiniano me explicara qué clase de victoria espera lograr Rusia.

Porque está claro que ni de lejos tienen fuerza suficiente para conquistar Ucrania. Y mantener la ocupación, yo lo veo como algo insostenible, ya que Ucrania cuenta con un suministro constante de armamento OTAN, claramente superior al ruso y con alcance cercano a 100Km.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Además del mencionado golpe a Ochakov.
También se han producido hoy llegadas a Kharkiv, Kharkiv Balakleya, Kherson y en la frontera de Ucrania con el Oblast de Belgorod. Por supuesto, hay un trabajo activo de artillería en las direcciones de Kryvyi Rih y Nikopol. Por la noche también se bombardearon las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la región de Sumy.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que un putiniano me explicara qué clase de victoria espera lograr Rusia.
> 
> Porque está claro que ni de lejos tienen fuerza suficiente para conquistar Ucrania. Y mantener la ocupación, yo lo veo como algo insostenible, ya que Ucrania cuenta con un suministro constante de armamento OTAN, claramente superior al ruso y con alcance cercano a 100Km.



y una población a controlar abiertamente hostil...


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

En Snegirevka, los bastardos atacaron con artillería el parque infantil por el que paseaban un padre y sus hijos en ese momento. El padre y su hijo, un niño de 5 años, murieron y la niña, de 9 años, resultó herida. El fuego de artillería se dirigió a la zona de Seven Winds









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

y los chinos por detrás acechando como leones a la esperar de caer sobre su presa....


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Sep 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Lo dijo un ex-coronel (o algo así) en una entrevista, con nombres y apellidos.
> "Oficialmente" a la plebe se le transmite que Rusia no tiene combustible para sus tanques
> El problema lo tienen los sujetos que no saben distinguir la *realidad* de la ficción televisiva, y terminan formando parte de experimentos médicos gratuitos.



Entonces no es el alto mando como decías tú, hombre, un excoronel ya no forma parte del ejercito. Y yo buscando esas declaraciones y no encontraba nada. Normal que no encontrase nada si las declaraciones serían de Douglas Macgregor que ya no pinta nada en el ejercito.


----------



## delhierro (4 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que un putiniano me explicara qué clase de victoria espera lograr Rusia.
> 
> Porque está claro que ni de lejos tienen fuerza suficiente para conquistar Ucrania. Y mantener la ocupación, yo lo veo como algo insostenible, ya que Ucrania cuenta con un suministro constante de armamento OTAN, claramente superior al ruso y con alcance cercano a 100Km.



No soy putiniano , se puede ser prorruso sin serlo. Pero te lo puedo explicar :

Rusia puede destrozar a Ucrania incluso con la ayuda de la OTAN. El tema que quedo claro la primera semana es que Ucrania no va a negociar, así qeu como cuenta con la ayuda de todo occidente, Putin tienen que admitir lo evidente GUERRA, y actuar en consecuencia.

Claro que pueden tumbar Kiev, en cuanto dejen de jugar a luchar con el 10% sin tocar infraestructura, dejando salir las exportaciones ucranianas y regalandoles hasta la luz. Porque todo eso lo usan para temas militares. Es un tema politico. Te lo dije hace semanas, como los rusos sufran una derrota ( aun no han sufrido ninguna ) Putin cambiara el modo y veras exactamente lo que te cuento.


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

Ni los eeuu tampoco pudieron.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que ahora mismo Los rusos se lo juegan todo a la carta de que el invierno se haga duro sin gas en Europa y que por la presion de la sociedad los gobiernos se vean obligados a rebajar restricciones a Rusia y a forzar una negociacion con Ucrania.

Si eso no pasa estan en la mierda.


----------



## ignorante (4 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Foto para ilustrar lo que dices. El surco en el suelo señala la procedencia. Lo han lanzado los nazis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178411



Pues creo que tienes razón, no me había fijado en eso. Es obvio que ese surco no puede haberse producido si el misil se inserta sin más con la inclinación que muestra. Parece que al final el ruso decía la verdad.

Y es cierto que muchas veces quedan en la misma posición de inserción, pero parece que es sobre todo en impactos, sin explosión, contra asfalto o cemento (que por cierto, en los vídeos se ve que monta un miniterremoto local en esos casos). Aquí en cambio hay mucha tierra, y es fácil que siga moviéndose con la inercia.

Bueno, al menos aquí hemos debatido sobre el tema. El Mundo, sobre este tema, puso un titular así como que Rusia ni se molesta en disimular las pruebas en su contra... prensa muy interesada en conocer la verdad, ¡Hoiga! y muy interesada en contrastar lo que publica y documentarse antes de hablar...


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

sí, la retirada de eeuu fue un modelo de orden y seriedad tras haber cumplido la misión:









La retirada de Estados Unidos deja en Afganistán un arsenal multimillonario


Hubo una vez que Estados Unidos ya suministró armas en Afganistán. Cuentan que la CIA se encargó de equipar a los muyahidines en su lucha contra los soviéticos, que




www.lavanguardia.com






*La retirada de Estados Unidos deja en Afganistán un arsenal multimillonario*
*VUELCO EN ASIA CENTRAL
Las fuerzas afganas, en las que EE. UU. invirtió 83.000 millones de dólares, se diluyeron ante el avance talibán*


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> *No soy putiniano* , se puede ser prorruso sin serlo. Pero te lo puedo explicar :
> 
> Rusia puede destrozar a Ucrania incluso con la ayuda de la OTAN. El tema que quedo claro la primera semana es que Ucrania no va a negociar, así qeu como cuenta con la ayuda de todo occidente, Putin tienen que admitir lo evidente GUERRA, y actuar en consecuencia.
> 
> Claro que pueden tumbar Kiev, en cuanto dejen de jugar a luchar con el 10% sin tocar infraestructura, dejando salir las exportaciones ucranianas y regalandoles hasta la luz. Porque todo eso lo usan para temas militares. Es un tema politico. Te lo dije hace semanas, como los rusos sufran una derrota ( aun no han sufrido ninguna ) Putin cambiara el modo y veras exactamente lo que te cuento.




Después de una carcajada he tenido que cambiar de navegador para ver que elemento te ha llamado “*Putiniano*”.
Se nota que el “pingüino” que hasta febrero no había visitado el Hilo mucho o no sabía que existía.


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

Claro, salieron casi de un día para otro y les dió tiempo a inutilizar armamento por decenas de miles de millones. Pero que tontajo eres.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Entonces no es el alto mando como decías tú, hombre, un excoronel ya no forma parte del ejercito. Y yo buscando esas declaraciones y no encontraba nada. Normal que no encontrase nada si las declaraciones serían de Douglas Macgregor que ya no pinta nada en el ejercito.



Así es como se cae en una trampa dialéctica 
Asumes que los EEUU realmente tienen algo que opinar (¿?) en una operación militar entre terceros países a 12.000 km de distancia, como si fueran la policía del mundo.
Osea, que realmente hay una GUERRA PROXY que justificaría la *respuesta* rusa.
Esa es la clave que están negando los palanganeros, como tantas otras cosas obvias y evidentes.
Yo paso de discutir.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sin embargo, más tarde llegó la confirmación: esta mañana se tomó la decisión de retirar las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas rusas de las posiciones en las afueras del sur de Vysokopolye para evitar el cerco.
> 
> Concentrando el foco principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el sector Andreevka del frente, durante la noche las AFU lanzaron un ataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Vysokopolye desde las afueras del norte de Olhino y Potemkino. Simultáneamente, se está luchando por las afueras del sur de Olhyno (bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia) y Arkhangelskoye (al menos la mitad del asentamiento está firmemente bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia).




Dado que los rusos dan los nombres de los pueblos "en ruso" y los ucranianos "en ucraniano", siempre se hace muy confuso seguir las operaciones en los mapas.

La zona donde los ucranianos han ocupado varios pueblos es esta:


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Y esto?

Esto era lo de lucharemos hasta el último soldado en pie?
Sorry tiene 10 años el vídeo


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Sep 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Así es como se cae en una trampa dialéctica
> Asumes que los EEUU realmente tienen algo que opinar (¿?) en una operación militar entre terceros países a 12.000 km de distancia, como si fueran la policía del mundo.
> Osea, que realmente hay una GUERRA PROXY que justificaría la *respuesta* rusa.
> Esa es la clave que están negando los palanganeros, como tantas otras cosas obvias y evidentes.
> Yo paso de discutir.



No, así es como se pone en evidencia que cuando te pillan mintiendo o hablando de cosas que ignoras te vas por los cerros de Úbeda. 

Normal que pases de discutir, ¿qué vas a discutir tú si nos acabas de contar que el alto mando estadounidense dijo una cosa y no es cierto que la dijese?


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

Parece que septiembre trae muchos cambios en Rusia.


delhierro dijo:


> Putin y su estategia de minimo esfuerzo , da pie a que la otra parte siga molestando.
> 
> Siguen disparando a los puentes porque no hay replica, lo mismo lo de la central. Al final hara lo que cualquier observador ve que hay que hacer, pero lo hara tarde y por lo tanto le costara más.
> 
> Esta claro que tiene que cambiar el Regimen de Kiev desde la 2 semana. No van a negociar y occidente puede mantener en pie ucrania mandando pasta por un largo tiempo.




¿Hasta el último euro/dólar? 
¿Quien, piensa usted, qué aguantará mas?


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

- ¿Cuál es el objetivo de Estados Unidos en la guerra de Ucrania? Respuesta: No tenemos ninguno - 1945


----------



## Praktica (4 Sep 2022)

*Las FAU siguen intentado capturar Kherson. Nueva carne de cañón reservista se prepara para el ataque.*
04.09.2022
ВСУ все еще пытается захватить Херсон. Новое пушечное мясо из резервистов готовится к атаке. (19 видео)
tr yd+de

*Lucha por Kherson. Las FAU siguen intentando abrirse paso hacia Kherson.* *En Bereznevatoe* (entre Snegirevka y Davydov Brod), *las FAU siguen transfiriendo ‘refuerzos’: una fila de autobuses con reservistas movilizados y apenas uniformados está llegando a la ciudad.* Los comandantes ucranianos están destruyendo criminalmente a su propio pueblo al llevar al frente a reservistas. La opción más correcta para estos soldados es levantar la bandera blanca.

*Los intentos de las FAU de restablecer los cruces cerca de Andreevka, Lozovoye y Bolshoye Artakovo fueron infructuosos: la agrupación de la orilla sur del río Ingulets siguió aislada de las líneas de suministro. Una vez transferidos los ‘refuerzos’ a Bereznevatoe, el mando de las FAU parece desentenderse de los restos de la agrupación en la orilla opuesta.

Tras peerder unas 40 piezas de equipo de ‘reserva’ al noreste de Bereznevatoe, las unidades restantes lanzaron un contraataque a través de Ternovka y en el cruce ruso hacia la orilla sur. Por la mañana las FAU consiguieron cruzar al otro lado del río y empezar a luchar por Blagodativka. Hasta ahora, el resto de las tropas de las AFU bloqueadas en la orilla sur no han podido unirse a ellas, y los combates por Blagodativka continúan. *A lo largo de la *noche,* f*uerzas aéreas rusas y unidades de misiles y artillería* continuaron actuando *contra las unidades de las FAU en la orilla sur del Ingulets.

Ucrania ha perdido 230 combatientes en los intentos infructuosos de atrincherarse en la zona de Nikolaev-Krivoy Rog*. Durante los combates del día, fueron destruidos 23 tanques ucranianos, 27 BMP, otros 14 vehículos blindados de combate y nueve camionetas ametralladoras. Dos Su-25 ucranianos fueron derribados en la región de Kherson.

*250 soldados intentaron desembarcar cerca de Energodar y Dnipropetrovsk.* Alrededor de las 23:00 (hora de Moscú), dos grupos de botes y lanchas *(un total de 42 unidades),* con una fuerza de desembarco de más de 250 efectivos *(fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas y mercenarios extranjeros),* intentaron desembarcar en la costa del embalse de Kakhovka, cerca de Energodar y Dneproprudnyy. *La ‘fuerza de desembarco’ fue atacada por la aviación, destruyendo de 20 barcos y botes. Los barcos restantes dieron la vuelta y se fueron en dirección a la costa ucraniana. *Los ucranianos habrían *perdido 47 combatientes (10 de ellos mercenarios extranjeros) y sufrido 23 heridos* en la fallida ‘operación’.

*El Pentágono hace sonar la alarma sobre las filtraciones de armas y dinero a Ucrania - Bloomberg.* *Sean O'Donnell, inspector general en funciones del Pentágono, está investigando el fraude, el despilfarro y la fuga de armas del mercado negro de Ucrania.* Está ‘muy preocupado’ y ‘tiene la intención’ de llevar a cabo ‘controles más profundos y amplios’ a este respecto. *Esta vez las sospechas de contrabando de armas ya no provienen de periodistas, sino de funcionarios del Pentágono, lo que indica un enorme flujo de armas y dinero hacia terceros, eludiendo la ‘línea’ del frente* ucraniano.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*- Ofensiva de Seversk: destrucción de defensas de las AFU.*

*- Derribo de un Mi-8 ucaniano por un MANPAD* de la Brigada 200 cerca de la ciudad de Dergachi, abril de 2022. La acción, al final.
https://pro-voinu.ru/ Про Войну-Военная хроника.

*- Fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior de la DPR operando: eliminación de nazis en el cinturón forestal cerca de Ugledar.* Al menos, un pelotón enemigo y varios vehículos destruidos.
*
- Imágenes de combates en el sur: *el ejército ruso destruye a los combatientes de las FAU durante su fallida ofensiva sobre Kherson. Un avión no tripulado rastrea un vehículo ucraniano e identifica su ubicación en una casa. Guía la dirección de artillería, que lanzó un ataque duro contra el el sitio.


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuevo intento de ofensiva enemiga hacia Kherson, las AFU lanzan grandes fuerzas con vehículos blindados
> 
> ▪ Los militantes ucranianos, con una ausencia casi total de preparación de artillería, lanzaron una ofensiva con importantes fuerzas de infantería con vehículos blindados contra un bastión más alejado en la dirección de Krivoy Rog: el pueblo de Vysokopolye en el distrito de Berislav de la región de Kherson.
> ▪ Comenzaron las batallas urbanas, durante las cuales las tropas aerotransportadas se retiraron de las afueras bombardeadas a la segunda línea en el desarrollo urbano del asentamiento.
> ...




No creo que sea casualidad atacar lo mas alejado posible de Jerson sea la ultima opción de Kiev. 

100 kilómetros distan a ciudad, 100 kilómetros de basta llanura sin apenas protección con inferioridad aérea y artillera.

Este era el único punto donde el rio Inhulets no era frontera natural entre los dos bandos. Que lo primero que hayan hecho sea echar una foto a su bandera tras avanzar 500 m sobre la población que servía de frontera parece indicar que la ofensiva es mas mediática que otra cosa. 

La ausencia de rio les asegura una retirada mas fácil. Pero veo poca lógica avanzar sobre una planicie con el objetivo de avanzar 100 Km y sin apoyo aéreo o artillero.

Imagino los Rusos habrán visto la situación y habrán dicho...."Por Favor, vayan pasando"....


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> El fracaso de la toma de Kiev en 3 días, la columna de blindados de 1000 kilometros, el Movska, la isla de las serpientes, los Himars, las lineas rojas que los aliados se han pasado por el forro de los cojones todo intoxicaciones, todo mentira, claro que sí.
> Pero este hilo es el bueno, el de las fuentes de primerisima calidac en el que se aseguraba que los rusos en dos semanas estaban en Lisboa



Te guste o no, 6 meses después Crimea, Mariupol, Melitopol, Jerson, Severo, Donetsk y Luganak están controlados por Rusia y no hay visos de cambio en dicha situación..

A llorar a la lloreria.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la situación en las direcciones de Nikolaev y Krivoy Rog durante la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania a las 19.35 hora de Moscú del 04.09.2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

1. En los alrededores de Aleksandrivka la ofensiva de las AFU se ha detenido desde hace un par de días. Los combates se desarrollan de forma posicional.

2. En la zona de Posad-Pokrovsky los combates han tomado un carácter posicional tras los intentos mutuos de los bandos de avanzar y contraatacar.

3. En la zona de Blagodatnoye, el frente es estable y los intentos de las AFU de recuperar el control de la aldea fueron infructuosos.

4. En la zona de Snegirivka - no hay cambios significativos. Hoy, un niño ha muerto en el pueblo debido a los bombardeos.

5. En el área de la cabeza de puente de Andreevsky, continúan los intentos del enemigo de expandir la cabeza de puente y mantenerse, a pesar de la derrota de fuego de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa en el área de Sukhoi Stav Y Kostromka. La restauración de al menos un cruce destruido fue utilizada por las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania para transferir parte de las reservas.

6. En la zona de Vysokopolya, el enemigo pudo lograr un éxito táctico, obligando a nuestras fuerzas a retirarse de la aldea bajo la amenaza de un cerco. Los combates tienen lugar en las afueras del sur.
Los ataques de las AFU en dirección a Petrovka fueron infructuosos.
Los enfrentamientos callejeros continuaron en Arkhangelskoye.

7. El enemigo siguió bombardeando las afueras de Kherson, Novaya Kakhovka y los puentes sobre el río Dnieper.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra Nikolayev, así como en la dirección de Kryvyi Rih.

8. A 4 de septiembre, la crisis operativa en la dirección de Kryvyi Rih aún no se ha resuelto. Las AFU siguen intentando conseguir algo más sustancial para recuperar las pérdidas de personal y equipo ya sufridas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Iban a tomar Kiev, llevaban material antidisturbios, los paracas de élite muertos. Pero en la mente de aquellos que están ebrios de propaganda rusa, no, todo era una finta.



depende como lo analizas
tienes un grupo que piensa que puede verse como una finta asi tomar la zona sur como se realizo y kiev no moviera tropas del norte
y se basa en que que cuando el ejercito ruso entro por la region de kiev no fueron con muchos hombres
y solo se quedaron en la region de kiev
aunque en muchas prensa occidental se anuncia como si los rusos hubieran llegado a ls afueras ciudad de kiev cuando en realidad no fue asi
una vez tomado las zonas sur rusia se reune con kiev acuerdan salir de la zona con el compromiso de no atacar territorio ruso

tienes otro grupo que piensa que si querian tomar kiev y que el otro grupo que fue por tierra y que tenia que llegar por el otro lado a kiev nunca llego en realidad se demoraron mucho por las complicaciones que se presentaron ataques defensa etc

el problema es con tan pocas tropas supongamos exagerando 30 mil soldados para kiev en realidad mucho menospero exageremos un poco como lograr controlar una poblacion de millones con tan pocos y eso sin contar las tropas cercanas a la region de kiev que podian sumarse

por ese motivo se considera que fue una finta muy poco personal militar para tomar una ciudad tan grande
ademas que necesitarias de mas personal para mantener la logistica para esos miles que entren en kiev

yo pienso que rusia perdono muchas vidas y mucha infraestructura de ucrania
la primera noche debio atacar todas las bases militares de personal mientras dormian asi eliminabas muchos soldados pero se enfocaron en atacar los sistemas antiareros radares etc
perdono la infraestructura electrica de ucrania etc

creo que pensaron que se rendirian el ejercito de ucrania y atacarian a los de azov aidar etc cosa que no paso
alguno parece que se rindieron porque se vio helicopteros rusos entrando en base de ucrania sin que los ataquen

asi que ha cambiar de planes
uno puede planificar muchas cosas pero cuando ejecutas la operacion puede aparecer muchos factores que los que no contabas
asi es la vida real

lo que si fue genial es la operacion realizada de rusia contra otra nacion armada como ucrania repleta de sistemas antimisiles artilleria etc
un enfrentamiento de dos ejercitos bien armados cuerpo a cuerpo con sistemas parecido
ucrania por nivel de armas tranquilamente aplastaba a francia o alemania ya ha quedado comprobado con este conflicto
es algo que no se ha visto en estas ultimas decadas
y rusia ya ha realizado este tipo de operaciones y mandar tropas a otros lugares solo que esta ha sido con mayor numero de soldados
algo que eeuu hasta ahora no ha realizado de entrar con tropas a la primera 

una operacion asi me hubiera gustado que eeuu realizara contra afganistan
pero solo hicieron lo de siempre bombardear masivamente y luego ya todo plano entrar jajaj
eso que afganistan no contaba con todas las armas de ucrania
asi elminaban a los miles de talibanes y listo
pero pasaron años y los talibanes de ser unos miles pasaron a ser decenas de miles y los eeuu abandonando afganistan
jajaja


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

El contraataque en Kherson se ahoga en sangre
Los hospitales de Mykolaiv y Odessa están repletos de soldados heridos de las AFU, y las filas de ambulancias recorren constantemente todas las regiones cercanas.
❗Ahora se ha sabido que también hay una afluencia masiva de víctimas de la orden de suicidio del régimen de Kiev en Kryvyi Rih.
Los voluntarios locales piden incluso sábanas y ropa interior, que escasean debido a la gran afluencia de heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Todos salvo que usted nos hable desde Andrómeda. Dígame si no le afecta económicamente la guerra de Ucrania en alguna medida si no*



Te hablo desde el mismo planeta, pero con diferente sensibilidad y visión de la vida, como mi vecino, el tuyo y tantas miles de millones de almas diferentes en este mundo.



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Para eso debe existir una organización y una disciplina social. Si se levantan a las 12, acabará a las 20.00h frente al que acabó a las 13.00h. Pero si es su libertad trabajar menos horas recibirá conforme a lo que es su deseo contribuir.*



Confundes organización con estado, por qué este es el único que es capaz de organizar? de hecho, los grupos más pequeños se organizan mejor, yo sería partidario de países muchísimo más pequeños en el mundo, de forma que cada municipio se organice según unas reglas que respondan exactamente a las necesidades de cada comunidad.
El deseo de la gente no es contribuir, sino mejorar su vida, si tu dejas que el premio de esa mejora sea la respuesta las necesidades de la misma, estás ganando, porque, si, no eres capaz de controlar las emociones, creencias y necesidades de un grupo humano, dudo que nadie lo pueda hacer nunca (gracias a dios).



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Depende somos diferentes en muchos aspectos, pero en contribución a la acción social, al trabajo debe existir cierta uniformidad. La legislación por ejemplo dice que se trabajan 40 horas semanales. todo el mundo está bajo esa clausula. Se admiten, las horas extras si es menester.*



Ya te adelanto yo, que en España, un autonomo no trabaja 40 horas, por lo que, esa "clausula", no deja de ser una bobada. La mejor acción social es responder a las necesidades de cada individuo, es que, si a ti te gustan las manzanas y las peras, haya alguien, accesible para ti, que te las venda, no hay más



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *No es imposible con un sistema socialista democrático donde se expresen los deseos de las personas en cuanto a sus metas materiales. Por supuesto esas aspiraciones cuantificadas deberan estar dentro de las posibilidades del sistema y de las posibilidades materiales del mismo. No es posible que 8000 millones de personas quieran tener cada uno 100 kilos de oro. ¿Podemos todos aspirar a tener un jardin de una Hectárea con piscina? Si se puede adelante, si no se puede, habrá que ver cómo relevarse en su disfrute. *



Tu misma lo dices, si 8000 millones de personas no pueden tener una piscina, se debe dejar que sea la propia inercia del mercado quien haga que la gente que si pueda, se lo gane, o pretendes que nadie tenga esa piscina?



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *¿Qué cambios? Se ha perdido en el guión amigo. Lo suyo son ensoñaciones de emprendedor. Todo puro idealismo para justificar un sistema desigual ante las críticas . *



Atención, spoiler, siempre va a haber la posibilidad de que te vaya mal la vida, que caigas en el alcoholismo o en la depresión, que te pongas enfermo o que, simplemente cometas un error y pierdas todos tus ahorros, bien, en ese caso, tienes que tener posibilidad de cambio, de ganarte algo mejor, arrinconar una persona que lo está pasando mal a que sobreviva solo a costa del estado es cruel e inhumano, darle una y doscientas posibilidades de volver a resurgir y de vivir mejor debería ser un derecho inalienable, no hacer que dependa de sobrevivir del estado para sentirse inutil el resto de su vida...



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Una sociedad libre no existe porque todos nacemos atados, unos a lo que tienen al naceer y los otros atados a lo que no tienen, a buscarse la vida vendiendo su fuerza de trabajo. Una sociedad organizada y planificada, en libertad para que ls individualidad pueda expresarse en su justa medida., sin que ello suponga elevarse necesariamente por encima de la propia organización para tiranizar a sus semejantes*



Hablas como si vivieras en el siglo XIX...dónde estás atada? si en esta éppoca hasta podemos crear negocios en internet con el único gasto de una conexión? no me jodas....




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Ese es el reto que más tarde o más temprano se realizará, aunque estará en pugna con las élites como es su caso.*



Y luego que no sois peligrosos.....


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> (Del anterior post)
> *Y aún más, otros muchos como yo, llevamos toda la vida acatando sumisamente ese juego, pero cuando ves perder terreno año tras año, frente al dinero y los que lo manejan e imprimen, cuando los especuladores te la han jugado y empobrecido, y cuando como vemos pierdes tu capacidad adquisitiva por mor de las élites extractivas mientras ellos son cada vez más ricos, entonces puede ser la hora de cuestionarse el tablero de juego y sus regl*as,* mientras se degrada el sistema sanitario y lo que nos cabe esperar, cuando todo estalle por mor de los que se enriquecieron a costa de la deuda y su timo piramidal*



Yo he tenido que cambiar de mi mismo muchas cosas, he cambiado de profesión, he cambiado de vida de una manera brutal, no es fácil, porque las cosas "fáciles" no merecen la pena, es hora de crecer y de no pensar que somos "bebes" que nos tienen que cuidar y que malos son los que "nos castigan"....
Esto es como la gente que "pone en el ignore" en un foro donde el cometido es precisamente confrontar tus ideas con gente que está en contra de ellas... ¿Cómo demonios sabes que estás en lo cierto si ni siquiera te atreves a confrontar esas ideas? es absurdo...pues esto que me dices es lo mismo


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Luego cuando caiga Kherson dirán que "es parte del plan, en realidad no querían tomar Kherson", como si lo viera....


----------



## Teuro (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que te estás haciendo un lío. Si la intención de Rusia es desmilitarizar el país, entonces tomar Kiev es fundamental. Y de hecho, Kiev fue atacada. ¿Ahora dices que en realidad no quisieron tomar Kiev? ¿Entonces por qué la atacaron sufriendo grandes bajas? ¿A lo mejor los rusos fracasaron en su intento por tratarse de escoria islamo mongol alcoholizada mientras que los ucranianos son hombres europeos de verdad?



Es una batalla perdida, sencillamente no ven la realidad, son fanáticos de la propaganda del Kremlin y son capaces de tragarse religiosamente cada una de las justificaciones de las centrales de propaganda que le llegan. Rusia intentó una invasión total y global a gran escala de Ucrania, pero quedó en un gatillazo, y lo de Kiev fue sencillamente ridículo, todos, absolutamente todos contábamos con que en unos días Ucrania caería, la sorpresa fue la resistencia del pueblo ucraniano con la que no contaban en ningún lugar de occidente.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Sep 2022)

Kiev nunca fue un objetivo del ejercito ruso. (nadie se mete en una guerra urbana que puede durar años)


----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El contraataque en Kherson se ahoga en sangre
> Los hospitales de Mykolaiv y Odessa están repletos de soldados heridos de las AFU, y las filas de ambulancias recorren constantemente todas las regiones cercanas.
> ❗Ahora se ha sabido que también hay una afluencia masiva de víctimas de la orden de suicidio del régimen de Kiev en Kryvyi Rih.
> Los voluntarios locales piden incluso sábanas y ropa interior, que escasean debido a la gran afluencia de heridos.
> ...



Los que se retiran del combate son tiroteados por los kraken.
Ahí es donde figuran como suicidios.


----------



## Harman (4 Sep 2022)

Arestovich admitió que durante la mayor parte de la guerra mintió sobre los éxitos de las AFU.

"Hubo un periodo difícil (desde mediados de abril hasta principios de julio) en el que la suerte militar se decantó por el enemigo. Las AFU estaban pasando por un momento muy, muy difícil en ese momento. Y yo sonreí en directo y dije que todo estaba bien, aunque insinué un par de veces que era difícil", admitió el jefe de propaganda de Zelensky.

Ahora, el portavoz de la administración de Zelensky habla de una pequeña "ofensiva de simpatía" en la región de Kherson, al tiempo que se declara el luto en Transcarpacia por las graves pérdidas de la 128 Brigada de Montaña.
Los cementerios ucranianos se están llenando de tumbas nuevas.
Los hospitales y las clínicas de varias regiones se llenan masivamente de heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## NPI (4 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No se. Demasiado bonito para ser verdad. ¿Que los rusos están sacando información valiosa de todo el conflicto? Claro. Pero no me puedo creer que los de las OTAN sean tan idiotas de caer en semejante trampa sin tener planes de contingencia y contramedidas eficaces. Vamos, que si no han tenido eso en cuenta una escalada se puede solventar en 15 minutos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Pensáis que son dioses y son simples mortales.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Tiene su gracia leer en este hilo unas páginas atrás como Ucrania lucha sola contra Rusia y Bielorrusia y que eso demuestra....Ya ni se sabe la cantidad ingente de millones que se han enviado, la cantidad de paises que están enviando armamento, la cantidad de paises que usan sus satélites para darles información o que envian mercenarios de tapadillo. Pero no, resulta que objetividad es decir que Ucrania lucha sola y sin ayuda, no han estado EEUU y Reino Unido preparando al ejército durante años, la escandalosa cantidad de millones y de toneladas de armamento no cuenta, luchan solos porque si y cualquiera que no lo indique así no es objetivo y es un fanático....nivelazo

Desde Ucrania le dieron un toque hace unas horas (puse antes la noticia, ergo no pongo de nuevo la parte del toque de atención y que habla sobre la reconstrucción) de que Alemania debía implicarse más y que además había que pagar la reconstrucción. Horas más tarde Scholz ya ha salido corriendo incluso a decir cuanto tiempo han hablado por teléfono ¿A quien tienen tanto miedo para tener que justificarse de esa manera sobre que hacen todo lo que pueden? (A Ucrania evidentemente no, pero hay que justificarse delante del amo EEUU) Y ya no hablemos de las constantes bajadas de pantalones de Alemania tras todas las burradas que ha dicho Zelenski de ellos. Alemania ha dejado claro que importa más Ucrania que sus ciudadanos y que Europa (ya lo dijeron hace tiempo) pagará la reconstrucción de Ucrania (Zelenski ya dijo que quería ser la capital de Europa y el país más moderno...claro, si pagan los Europeos es más fácil todo) Mientras eso si, sus ciudadanos no llegan a fin de mes, puede que se queden sin trabajo por el cierre de algunas fábricas (hablan de pagar a algunas empresas a cambio de que estén paradas para evitar gasto energético) y no tendrán algunos ni para calefacción....pero ya hay que pensar en sablearlos más para pagar la reconstrucción. Mientras los paises Europeos ya no saben que impuestos nuevos inventarse para recaudar más....muchos Europeos no llegan a fin de mes y aún tienen que pagar la reconstrucción de todo un país....que ni pertenece a la UE, todo porque EEUU lo ha ordenado.
*El primer ministro de Ucrania, en Berlín: "Queremos recibir más armas y equipamientos lo más rápido posible"*
El primer ministro ucraniano, *Denys Schmyhal*, llegó este domingo a Alemania, donde espera recabar un apoyo más fuerte frente a Rusia y pasar la página de las recientes tensiones bilaterales.

"*Queremos recibir más armas y equipamientos lo más rápido posible*", dijo, a la vez que insistió en la necesidad de tanques modernos. Según el político ucraniano, Alemania anunció la entrega de* "sistemas de defensa antiaérea Iris-T"*.

Unas horas después....

*Scholz garantiza a Schmyhal que Alemania no cejará en su apoyo a Ucrania*

En un comunicado, el portavoz del Gobierno alemán, *Steffen Hebestreit*, explicó que en la conversación de cerca de una hora Scholz y Schmyhal intercambiaron puntos de vista sobre la situación militar, humanitaria y también económica en Ucrania.

El canciller señaló que, a pesar de la *guerra en curso*, es importante "*planificar ya ahora la reconstrucción*" y "estar preparados para esta tarea a largo plazo".


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces según este, que hace mofa de los que dicen que la contraofensiva de jerson ha sido un fracaso, la contraofensiva ha sido un éxito???
> 
> Mi no entender....



es que aca todos se mofan de todos y hay muchas exageraciones
asi como en la prensa se hablaba de pelea de rusos por azucar que salia en la prensa
algo que claro pudo verse pero rusia es uno de los mayores productores de azucar asi que puede ver ahora toneladas de azucar en rusia
tambien salio en la prensa que rusia se quedaba sin papas
pero puede ver todos los restaurantes ex macdonal repletos de gente en moscu o saint peterburgo

osea estupideces que mucha gente que el mundo libre no se informan porque estan acostumrbado aque les digan todo leer y creerselo
el grueso de la poblacion no se informa
seguro por ahi saldra que a rusia se le acaban las zanahorias
pero es algo ilogico cuando rusia es uno de los mayores productores de zanahoria en el mundo esta entre los 5 principales
jajaja
o cuando la prensa occi mencionaba que rusia se quedaria sin municiones gasolina etc
estupideces para engañar a los que no se informan
mas bien lo que ha quedado revelado es que paises como francia alemania reino unido e italia juntos no tendrian la cantidad de arsenal que esta mostrando rusia
ni siquiera comparad con ucrania
creo que si tuvieras ucrania vs alemania francia italia
ucrania les gana facilmente
jajajaj

cuando francia fue a mali para mover a sus tropas tuvo que alquilar aviones a rusia
incluso contra libia se le estaba complicado el asunto y tuvo que pedir ayuda a papa eeuu
jajaja


tienes desde hace meses hablando a muchos en el foro incluso enla prensa occidental prensa ucra etc sobre la enorme ofensiva que estan juntando un millons de tropas ucranianas para tomar jerson crimea

es logico que sino consigues tomar mucho terrenos en tu ofensiva
la gente empieze con sus burlas


ucrania a lanzado una ofensiva atacando diferentes frentes
y tratando de encontrar algun punto debil por la cual ingresar mas profundo dentro de territorio controlado por rusia
han lograd algunos avances es logico si algunas posicion de rusia se ven superadas retroceden
ucrania por lo que se ve hasta ahora ha perdido muchos hombre y equipo es normal estan lanzado una ofensiva prueban aca no resultan prueban en otra posicion y asi sucesivamente mandando olas de ataques
la ofensiva diriamos aun no acaba del todo

el hecho de querer atacar la planta nuclear mientras las inpectores internacionales entraban hubiera sido un exito para ucrania
asi una vez tomada eeuu y europa pudieron usar a esos inspectores como escudo tratando de que como ya esta en manos dele ejercito de kiev mas inspectoresse declare zona neutral o cualquier otra cosa y lanzar toda la propaganda internacional etc

no resulto parece que rusos se dieron cuenta eliminaron a esos grupos
ahora ucrania vuelve a intentarlo cierto o no se sabra con el paso de dias

ucrania ha construido mucha defensas incluso han puesto una enorme cantidad de minas en su territorio
aca los rusos encargados del desminado saldran super expertos
solo en la playa de mariupol la cantidad de minas fue enorme y creo que hasta un desperdicio por parte de ucrani usar tnatas minas para una playa
jaja


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



y USA?


----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Y más amenazas, el otro día fué a los maestros si se atrevían a dar clase en los territorios ocupados (evidentemente en Ruso que es el primer idioma de muchos de los ciudadanos). Votar será un delito bajo el código penal.....y como no quieren que nadie incumpla la ley, debe de ser por eso por lo que ha aprovechado la guerra para ir cerrando todos los partidos que se le podían oponer en una futuras elecciones. Así no hará falta votar tampoco en las zonas no ocupadas....si no hay alternativas por haber sido obligadas a disolverse.

La viceprimera ministra de Ucrania y ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Ocupados, Iryna Versehchuk, ha asegurado que *"no habrá ningún referéndum" en Jersón*, y ha advertido a los ciudadanos de la región que *votar sería un delito bajo el Código Penal*.


----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## gazza (4 Sep 2022)

Leyendo los últimos enlaces, cuando gana Ucrania la guerra?


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



Hombre, con lo bien q ibas y ahí la has cagado.
Por esa regla de tres a EEUU no solo deberían haberlo expulsado sino hasta llevarse la sede de la ONU a otro país.
Vamos, vamos, esto es como poner al ladrón a dar clases se honradez.
En fin...


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)

*India sharply reduced the purchase of Russian oil after the visit by U.S. officials — Bloomberg. In the last week of August, oil supplies from Russia to Asian customers fell to a minimum since the first month of the war. Russian oil flows to India fell by 40%*













G7 Finance Ministers statement on Russia’s war of aggression against Ukraine


This statement follows the G7 Finance Minister and Central Bank Governors’ meeting on 02 September 2022.




www.gov.uk




*G7 Finance Ministers statement on Russia’s war of aggression against Ukraine*


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tiene su gracia leer en este hilo unas páginas atrás como Ucrania lucha sola contra Rusia y Bielorrusia y que eso demuestra....Ya ni se sabe la cantidad ingente de millones que se han enviado, la cantidad de paises que están enviando armamento, la cantidad de paises que usan sus satélites para darles información o que envian mercenarios de tapadillo. Pero no, resulta que objetividad es decir que Ucrania lucha sola y sin ayuda, no han estado EEUU y Reino Unido preparando al ejército durante años, la escandalosa cantidad de millones y de toneladas de armamento no cuenta, luchan solos porque si y cualquiera que no lo indique así no es objetivo y es un fanático....nivelazo
> 
> Desde Ucrania le dieron un toque hace unas horas (puse antes la noticia, ergo no pongo de nuevo la parte del toque de atención y que habla sobre la reconstrucción) de que Alemania debía implicarse más y que además había que pagar la reconstrucción. Horas más tarde Scholz ya ha salido corriendo incluso a decir cuanto tiempo han hablado por teléfono ¿A quien tienen tanto miedo para tener que justificarse de esa manera sobre que hacen todo lo que pueden? (A Ucrania evidentemente no, pero hay que justificarse delante del amo EEUU) Y ya no hablemos de las constantes bajadas de pantalones de Alemania tras todas las burradas que ha dicho Zelenski de ellos. Alemania ha dejado claro que importa más Ucrania que sus ciudadanos y que Europa (ya lo dijeron hace tiempo) pagará la reconstrucción de Ucrania (Zelenski ya dijo que quería ser la capital de Europa y el país más moderno...claro, si pagan los Europeos es más fácil todo) Mientras eso si, sus ciudadanos no llegan a fin de mes, puede que se queden sin trabajo por el cierre de algunas fábricas (hablan de pagar a algunas empresas a cambio de que estén paradas para evitar gasto energético) y no tendrán algunos ni para calefacción....pero ya hay que pensar en sablearlos más para pagar la reconstrucción. Mientras los paises Europeos ya no saben que impuestos nuevos inventarse para recaudar más....muchos Europeos no llegan a fin de mes y aún tienen que pagar la reconstrucción de todo un país....que ni pertenece a la UE, todo porque EEUU lo ha ordenado.
> *El primer ministro de Ucrania, en Berlín: "Queremos recibir más armas y equipamientos lo más rápido posible"*
> ...



Yo he llegado a leer a palurdazos protan, que no les importa pagar 200 euros más por la gasolina, ya que los países occidentales son más ricos que Rusia, y con los sueldos más altos que tenemos nos lo podemos permitir.

El papel de alemania es muy difícil, está en medio de dos potencias que la quieren parasitar. Otro tema es que los alemanes lo pasen de verdad mal, y voten otra cosa, ahí se pondrá interesante. Porque las poblaciones del norte no son tan borregas como las del sur, lo vimos con el circovid, manifestaciones, negación rotunda a vacunación obligatoria etc... y además se informan y leen muchísimo más que nosotros.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No creo que sea casualidad atacar lo mas alejado posible de Jerson sea la ultima opción de Kiev.
> 
> 100 kilómetros distan a ciudad, 100 kilómetros de basta llanura sin apenas protección con inferioridad aérea y artillera.
> 
> ...




No, lo vimos hace muchas páginas atrás. El objetivo ucraniano (al menos el de mínima, el de máxima era Jérson), era tomar una amplia zona en el norte y capturar la represa (y puente) de Kozaste-Vesele.

Con eso, no solo podrían hasta embolsar tropas rusas, sino que le cortan su acceso más sólido y abren el juego para ocupar la orilla opuesta y poder avanzar hacia la central de Zaporiyia (a la que pretendían atacar y ocupar con lanchas).

Fíjate la línea de avance:


----------



## NPI (4 Sep 2022)

Otro de 1000 que se va a la nevera con sus amigos-cuentas


----------



## llabiegu (4 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, lo vimos hace muchas páginas atrás. El objetivo ucraniano (al menos el de mínima, el de máxima era Jérson), era tomar una amplia zona en el norte y capturar la represa (y puente) de Kozaste-Vesele.
> 
> Con eso, no solo podrían hasta embolsar tropas rusas, sino que le cortan su acceso más sólido y abren el juego para ocupar la orilla opuesta y poder avanzar hacia la central de Zaporiyia (a la que pretendían atacar y ocupar con lanchas).
> 
> ...



Lo que es seguro es que Ucrania va a quedar muy tocada de esta ofensiva rechazada. No seria raro que en cuanto llegue el invierno se derrumbara el frente.


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



es enserio tu cerebro
entonces deberia ser expulsada eeuu de la ONU
turquia deberia salir de chipre siria
arabia saudita por si no lo sabes y nunca te enteraste entro en baherein hace años ahi la prensa libre tapo muchos crimenes cometidos
ahora tapa los crimenes cometidos por arabia saudita en yemen
israel tambien ocupa territorios
etc

aca nadie respeta nada por lo tanto si uno hacen algo el resto tambien puede hacerlo

aca cada pais tiene sus intereses
olvidate de derechos humanos libertad democracia comunismo etc son estupideces
solo es para tener a la gente contenta
jajaja osea tener fe en algo


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Sep 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Kiev nunca fue un objetivo del ejercito ruso. (nadie se mete en una guerra urbana que puede durar años)



¿Entonces el único motivo de ir a Kiev y alrededores fue para cometer crímenes de guerra? Porque es innegable que los rusos han cometido crímenes de guerra en los alrededores de Kiev.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo he llegado a leer a palurdazos protan, que no les importa pagar 200 euros más por la gasolina, ya que los países occidentales son más ricos que Rusia, y con los sueldos más altos que tenemos nos lo podemos permitir.
> 
> El papel de alemania es muy difícil, está en medio de dos potencias que la quieren parasitar. Otro tema es que los alemanes lo pasen de verdad mal, y voten otra cosa, ahí se pondrá interesante. Porque las poblaciones del norte no son tan borregas como las del sur, lo vimos con el circovid, manifestaciones, negación rotunda a vacunación obligatoria etc... y además se informan y leen muchísimo más que nosotros.



Es más fácil decir eso si en realidad no tienes que pagar nada y es solo de cara la galería.

¿Votar? ¿A quién? Porque sin ir más lejos en España salió en el telediario que el 80% de los Españoles quieren que Ucrania negocie aunque tenga que hacer concesiones, porque ya están hartos de que Europa tenga que pagar por esta guerra en la que no pintabamos nada. Y luego miras opciones de partidos (con opciones de salir elegidos) y votes al que votes no cambia nada en este aspecto (He dicho partidos serios, evidentemente Podemos no cuenta) Asíque lo de votar sirve entre poco y nada, porque nada va a cambiar en ese sentido. Lo único que lo podría cambiar es hacer movilizaciones para que los políticos viesen que de seguir así se les puede ir de las manos.


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

Se vienen cositas....hasta Rusia nos dice ya lo de WINTER IS COMING.


Rusia se defiende tras cortar el gas a Europa y avisa: "Hay invierno por delante, la situación empeorará más"









Rusia se defiende tras cortar el gas a Europa y avisa: "Hay invierno por delante, la situación empeorará más"


Tras las críticas de la Unión Europea (UE) al corte de gas ruso por el gasoducto Nord Stream, Rusia se ha defendido este domingo y el Kremlin ha afirmado que la medida tiene su origen en las sanciones y las acciones emprendidas por Occidente, y advirtió de que los precios del hidrocarburo pueden...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una batalla perdida, sencillamente no ven la realidad, son fanáticos de la propaganda del Kremlin y son capaces de tragarse religiosamente cada una de las justificaciones de las centrales de propaganda que le llegan. Rusia intentó una invasión total y global a gran escala de Ucrania, pero quedó en un gatillazo, y lo de Kiev fue sencillamente ridículo, todos, absolutamente todos contábamos con que en unos días Ucrania caería, la sorpresa fue la resistencia del pueblo ucraniano con la que no contaban en ningún lugar de occidente.




Teuro, si Rusia hubiera decidido una "guerra", en Ucrania *no quedaría ni una central eléctrica funcionando*, ni qué hablar de radio, televisión, telefonía e Internet. Y eso sin mencionar los puentes y ferrocarriles.

Por el contrario, podrás advertir que en Kiev (y hasta en Odessa *y en TODOS los sitios que no están en la línea directa del frente*) ni tienen problemas con el gas (ruso) con el que se dan duchas, mientras ven la tele y chatean en Instagram.

Ten por cierto que si esto fuera una "guerra", los ucranianos c*orrerían descalzos cazando conejos antes de que llegue la oscuridad de la noche*, porque no habría refrigeradores ni fábricas funcionando.

Sin electricidad tampoco tienes agua potable (hay que bombearla).

Ya me dirás si Rusia "atacó" con todo lo que tiene y puede a Ucrania.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Entonces el único motivo de ir a Kiev y alrededores fue para cometer crímenes de guerra? Porque es innegable que los rusos han cometido crímenes de guerra en los alrededores de Kiev.



Las guerras están llenas de crímenes. Es triste, pero lo puedes superar.


----------



## Nicors (4 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Teuro, si Rusia hubiera decidido una "guerra", en Ucrania *no quedaría ni una central eléctrica funcionando*, ni qué hablar de radio, televisión, telefonía e Internet. Y eso sin mencionar los puentes y ferrocarriles.
> 
> Por el contrario, podrás advertir que en Kiev (y hasta en Odessa *y en TODOS los sitios que no están en la línea directa del frente*) ni tienen problemas con el gas (ruso) con el que se dan duchas, mientras ven la tele y chatean en Instagram.
> 
> ...



Ahora viene lo gordo


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Entonces el único motivo de ir a Kiev y alrededores fue para cometer crímenes de guerra? Porque es innegable que los rusos han cometido crímenes de guerra en los alrededores de Kiev.



Los motivos son dos:

1.- Tener gente lista en la zona para controlar la situación si el golpe de estado planeado funcionaba y
2.- Ya que estaban allí, cometer crímenes de guerra, cometer más crímenes de guerra, romper muchas cosas, cometer más crímenes de guerra todavía, matar muchos soldaos, tener 50 ó 100 mil tios ocupaos allí mientras conquistaban todo el sur de ucrania hasta Nikolayev y volver a cometer crímenes de guerra.

No descartes que un día de estos se den otra vuelta por allí para cometer más crímenes de guerra.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Lo comenté hará un par de días, que esa inspección pintaba a tongazo histórico. A la IAEA le van a untar bien de pasta los rusos, lo tengo claro.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Teuro, si Rusia hubiera decidido una "guerra", en Ucrania *no quedaría ni una central eléctrica funcionando*, ni qué hablar de radio, televisión, telefonía e Internet. Y eso sin mencionar los puentes y ferrocarriles.
> 
> Por el contrario, podrás advertir que en Kiev (y hasta en Odessa *y en TODOS los sitios que no están en la línea directa del frente*) ni tienen problemas con el gas (ruso) con el que se dan duchas, mientras ven la tele y chatean en Instagram.
> 
> ...



Entonces, les estás llamando gilipollas subnormales, porque....si lo que quieres es "desmilitarizar" un país...y atacas la capital "solo para hacer una finta", vas lento con la ayuda occidental que el tiempo supone.....en fin...tonto del culo, porque eso, se supone que lo hacen aposta....
Yo soy un militar ruso y te pego un hostión, así te digo....


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Sep 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Las guerras están llenas de crímenes. Es triste, pero lo puedes superar.



Tranquilo, yo lo tengo superado, estos meses me han dado grandes alegrías sabiendo que escoria invasora genocida mongorusa muere sin cesar. Los que seguramente no lo superen son los pobres civiles ucranianos que sin comerlo ni beberlo han perdido a sus seres queridos a manos de subhumanos invasores alcoholizados.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que Ucrania va a quedar muy tocada de esta ofensiva rechazada. No seria raro que en cuanto llegue el invierno se derrumbara el frente.




Una ofensiva quema equipo y logística a lo caballo. Si no consiguen objetivos estratégicos, sin duda los ucranianos estarán exhaustos a nivel humano y de material. Toma MESES reordenar y reequipar.

Si los rusos lo utilizan para "empujar", puede ser un desastre (el Kursk ucraniano). Si lo usan para estabilizar los frentes y descansar, tendrán el invierno para recibir más ayudas occidentales y "seguir jugando".

En todo caso los generales SABEN de estas cosas (en ambos bandos), así que supongo la planificación se ajustará a esta realidad y sus objetivos de fondo.


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Kimmitt propone "negociaciones" con Rusia. Creo que ya lo sabrá, pero es demasiado tarde
para eso princesa... La mesa de negociaciones ya no está Ucrania,ese libro está cerrado.
Es el Occidente (USA/OTAN)quien se tiene que presentar al examen...
Se trata de, recordemos, diciembre de 2021. Es su dilema...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2022)

*Los residentes de Colonia, alemania, participaron en la manifestación en apoyo de Rusia*
Manifestantes en Colonia pidieron el levantamiento de sanciones contra Rusia


4 de septiembre de 2022, 19:03


En Alemania, los residentes de Colonia se movilizaron en apoyo de Rusia. El mitin del domingo 4 de septiembre lo informa el portal alemán Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger .

Los manifestantes, que sumaban unas 400 personas, marcharon por las calles con banderas rusas al son de los tambores. Exigieron a las autoridades alemanas que levantaran las sanciones antirrusas, así como lanzar Nord Stream 2 y detener el suministro de armas a Ucrania .


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que te estás haciendo un lío. Si la intención de Rusia es desmilitarizar el país, entonces tomar Kiev es fundamental. Y de hecho, Kiev fue atacada. ¿Ahora dices que en realidad no quisieron tomar Kiev? ¿Entonces por qué la atacaron sufriendo grandes bajas? ¿A lo mejor los rusos fracasaron en su intento por tratarse de escoria islamo mongol alcoholizada mientras que los ucranianos son hombres europeos de verdad?



pues hay dos razones que ya estan mas que explicadas... (q te convenzan o no ya es otra cosa)
1.- Provocar un golpe de estado interno (no conseguido)
2.- Fijar tropas que si no estarian en el sur y en el donbass (Conseguido con la caida de mariupol y jerson)

Lo obvio... Rusia no envio medios suficientes para ocupar kiev ni estaba dispuesta a macharcarla...

Pero es igual volvereis a insistir...


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Columna de suministros rusa hecha papilla en dirección a Kherson.


----------



## manodura79 (4 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Bueno, es que pase lo que pase, se ha demostrado que el ejercito Ruso, el segundo mas poderoso del planeta, es un mojón de proporciones biblicas. Atacando a su país vecino (uno de los mas pobres de Europa), y apoyandose en Biolorrusia, no ha conseguido doblegarlo en 6 meses y encima ahora están a la defensiva... pero claro, todo va bien, porque a Rusia le interesa ir lento o no se que mierdas es el argumentario que tienen ahora....



¿Y esa demostración que implica? Vale, los rusos son muy pacos y no pueden doblegar a Ucrania. ¿Qué hacemos? Porque hoy la gasolina vuelve a estar a casi dos euros. La inflación desbocada y la previsión del invierno más duro de nuestras vidas.
Llenarte de razón argumentando que la "operación especial" no ha salido como a Putin le hubiese gustado en un primer momento no hará un cambio significativo a tu vida. Estarás más tranquilo, te sentirás bien y pensarás que eres un analista fantástico con la capacidad de escribir en un foro donde nadie te llega ni a la suela de los zapatos. Pero mañana lunes, cuando vayas al surtidor y luego al supermercado, ya me cuentas quién es el que se está comiendo un mojón bien gordo y caliente. 
Más nos vale que esto acabe lo antes posible.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

Buen argumento... igual q antes q contesto a uno q opinaba q habia que echar a rusia de la onu y yo lo contestaba q por los mismos motivos habia que hacerlo con USA entonces...

Si sigues asi tu y yo nos vamos a leer poco... argumenta


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces, les estás llamando gilipollas subnormales, porque....si lo que quieres es "desmilitarizar" un país...y atacas la capital "solo para hacer una finta", vas lento con la ayuda occidental que el tiempo supone.....en fin...tonto del culo, porque eso, se supone que lo hacen aposta....
> Yo soy un militar ruso y te pego un hostión, así te digo....



Ya lo están desmilitarizando. A este paso no va a quedar un puto ucraniano de entre 20 y 50 años capaz de coger una pistola.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es más fácil decir eso si en realidad no tienes que pagar nada y es solo de cara la galería.
> 
> ¿Votar? ¿A quién? Porque sin ir más lejos en España salió en el telediario que el 80% de los Españoles quieren que Ucrania negocie aunque tenga que hacer concesiones, porque ya están hartos de que Europa tenga que pagar por esta guerra en la que no pintabamos nada. Y luego miras opciones de partidos (con opciones de salir elegidos) y votes al que votes no cambia nada en este aspecto (He dicho partidos serios, evidentemente Podemos no cuenta) Asíque lo de votar sirve entre poco y nada, porque nada va a cambiar en ese sentido. Lo único que lo podría cambiar es hacer movilizaciones para que los políticos viesen que de seguir así se les puede ir de las manos.



Alternativa por Alemania puede ser un candidato. Aunque no sé que plan llevan. Me temo que es una especie de vox, perro ladrador poco mordedor, a la hora de la verdad se alinean con el NOM.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Sep 2022)

Rusia podría haber destruido todas las centrales eléctricas de Ucrania, tal y como hizo la OTAN con Serbia, y sin embargo no lo ha hecho.


----------



## ATDTn (4 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Con firmar la Paz rapidito ya no basta.
> Las cosas han ido demasiado lejos. Dudo mucho que Rusia acepte volver a las condiciones de antes de febrero solo con firmar la paz.



Todos sabemos que no...bueno, los que tengo en ignorados seguro que no se enteran.
Make believe, que dicen en EEUU. 

Y una vez disparada, la flecha ya no se detiene.


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Sep 2022)

*Trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial en Ucrania en el siglo XXI *



No hay cambios en el Frente Occidental... Cualquiera que haya leído esta obra maestra del gran alemán Remarque comprenderá de inmediato lo que está en juego. Que el SVO, lanzado por operaciones tácticas tan rápidas, se convirtió en una apariencia de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Es el primero, porque no hay "pinzas" de tanques y maniobras de derivación, no hay ataques aéreos de aviones de ataque que conviertan la primera línea de defensa en un desastre, no hay incursiones de bombarderos barriendo la retaguardia.

Hubo trincheras eternas y bombardeos de artillería. Y las acciones de los grupos de asalto, nacidos precisamente en el fuego de la Primera Guerra Mundial y en un siglo, quizás, alcanzaron su perfección. Guerra de trincheras para exprimir al enemigo. Es como la de Remarque. Al igual que los miles de los que escribieron sobre ella después de esa guerra. 

*¿Por qué?*
¿Por qué los aviones están "en espera", por qué vemos el T-62 en lugar del T-90, por qué en lugar de hermosas operaciones tácticas observamos un empuje bastante estúpido a través de las defensas del enemigo, y la granja capturada se convierte en un motivo de alegría? Planificación táctica 
Resultó que a veces nuestro Estado Mayor es capaz de hacer planificación táctica. La operación en Gostomel fue solo una obra maestra, otra pregunta es que su éxito no se pudo desarrollar por algunas otras razones.

Hay muchas preguntas sobre las causas. Además, la hambruna de gasolina, que comenzó en Ucrania y que puso en peligro la temporada de siembra, se superó por completo y en las mismas estaciones de servicio de Ucrania Central, que se cerraron en marzo. De dónde vienen la gasolina y el gasóleo es la tercera pregunta, pero el hecho desagradable es que ahora no hay problemas con ella. Y si los civiles pueden llenar fácilmente los tanques de sus vehículos, ¿qué podemos decir sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania?

Si en tácticas nuestros especialistas militares han demostrado la disponibilidad de capacidades de planificación, entonces en la estrategia hay una completa decepción. Y cuanto más largo es, más grande es. No es solo una guerra extraña, es una guerra extraña. Cuando al enemigo se le da una oportunidad completa de recibir equipo, municiones, combustible, sin interferir con él en absoluto. No, por supuesto, los informes de que algo parece haber sido destruido en algún lugar aparecen sistemática y regularmente en los informes del departamento de Konashenkov. 
Pero es como con la religión – creer – creer, no creer – tus problemas. No hay absolutamente ninguna base de evidencia. Pero en principio, no es necesario. Y así está claro que todo lo que es necesario para mantener la capacidad de combate está fluyendo hacia Ucrania.

Basta con observar los tímidos intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de contraatacar. Probar. En la medida en que tengan éxito, no tendrán éxito, la guerra es posicional, el ganador es el que presiona. Lenta, segura e inevitablemente. Y quien tiene una ventaja en artillería tiene una ventaja táctica. ¿Por qué no hay lugar para ataques de tanques respaldados por aire en esta nueva táctica? 
¿Por qué las tácticas de hace un siglo se están implementando en el campo de batalla hoy?

La respuesta es simple. Dinero y realidades modernas. El trasfondo financiero de cualquier conflicto armado es simple: gana el que menos gasta. La lucha no mata el equipo, quema miles de millones de dólares. Es por eso que no veremos la ofensiva del T-90 en primera línea. Ni siquiera hablamos de Armata, Coalición, Boomerang, Kurganets y otros participantes en las procesiones del desfile. Y está claro por qué. Amorosamente. Es irrazonablemente costoso perder equipos que se ensamblan manualmente individualmente en los talleres experimentales de las empresas militares.

Por lo tanto, no hay nuevos productos. Cuanto más barato, mejor. El T-62, retirado del almacenamiento y equipado con una vista más o menos decente, es una opción completamente racional para reemplazar el T-72 defectuoso de todas las modificaciones. Un muy buen ejemplo histórico. La URSS en la Gran Guerra Patria movilizó todos los esfuerzos de la industria para la producción de equipo militar. "Todo para el frente, todo para la Victoria", ¿recuerdas?

En 1944, Uralvagonzavod introdujo el tanque T-44. 




La máquina se fabricó teniendo en cuenta las numerosas deficiencias del T-34 y se suponía que debía reemplazarlo. El T-44 era en realidad mejor, más fuerte y más confiable que el T-34. Sin embargo, aunque se estableció la liberación, pero en cantidades escasas (menos de 1000 piezas hasta el final de la guerra) y la máquina no participó en las hostilidades. Y el T-44 se produjo con una condición: ¡la liberación del T-34-85 no debería sufrir! No resultó herido, la pregunta es diferente. 
¿Y cuántos nuevos modelos de aviones se adoptaron durante la guerra? ¿Recordar? Permítanme recordarles la figura: UNO. Se permitió que un solo Tu-2 se pusiera en producción porque era realmente un buen avión que tenía una ventaja sobre el Pe-2 en todo, desde la velocidad y el alcance hasta la cantidad de carga de combate.

Bueno, podemos decir que uno y medio, si se tiene en cuenta la conversión cardinal del LaGG-3 en el La-5. Y eso es todo, Stalin prefirió no arriesgarse. Mejor maestro de miles de Jacobs, para quienes solo se necesitan aserraderos, que el riesgo de quedarse sin aviones en absoluto. Por cierto, es sonido. Y por lo tanto, a lo largo de la guerra, las modificaciones del caza Yakovlev, diluidas con préstamo-arrendamiento y aviones de Lavochkin, fueron conducidas al frente. No estoy criticando a Stalin en absoluto, estaba absolutamente justificado. Muchas armas simples y baratas son mucho más efectivas que las "armas milagrosas" individuales. 
Demostrado, por cierto, por los alemanes. Casi todos sus lujosos, pero pocos proyectos de tanques y aviones no pudieron tener el impacto adecuado en el curso de esa guerra. La masa y la sencillez ganaron.

Y hoy estamos presenciando casi lo mismo. Pero estamos en la posición de los alemanes en la Gran Guerra Patria. Tenemos muestras de armas que nos han dicho durante años que son "las más-más", "no tienen..." y así sucesivamente. Y al final, no pudimos usarlos. 

*Amorosamente*
Por supuesto, probar el mismo Su-57 en una situación casi de combate en Siria es una buena idea. Especialmente teniendo en cuenta que los terroristas no tenían defensa aérea, no había nada más complicado que el Stinger. Y lo único que los combatientes rusos de quinta generación podían temer era el bombardeo de mortero. Que, por cierto, mató más equipos que los misiles MANPADS. 

Y en Ucrania, todo es peor. Veamos el estado de las cosas honestamente y sin gafas de color rosa. Necesitamos reconquistar ciertos territorios. Fortalecido al máximo. Para hacer esto, debes recolectar tanques e infantería en un puño, darles artillería y cubrirlos de manera confiable desde el aire. Además, la aviación debe, junto con la artillería, rastrear las formaciones de batalla del enemigo.




Es un clásico. Pero, por desgracia, este es un clásico del pasado. 

*Comencemos con la aviación*
Aviación vs Defensa Aérea. 
A mi gran pesar, afirmo el hecho de que la aviación ha perdido final e irrevocablemente ante los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos con apoyo satelital. La inclusión de la aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sistema de radar de largo alcance y reconocimiento orbital de los países de la OTAN ha dado sus frutos. Ya he escrito sobre esto, pero de hecho, los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos pueden no mostrarse a sí mismos para funcionar, encendiéndose inmediatamente antes de atacar por un corto tiempo, sin dejar ninguna oportunidad para el enemigo.

Además, bastante buen trabajo de "Buk" y "Tor". La tercera pregunta sobre la efectividad del Khibiny y otros dispositivos que deberían confundir los sistemas del enemigo debe discutirse por separado. 
Vamos a hablar del costo. Un misil 9M38M1 para el complejo Buk-M1 cuesta alrededor de $ 100,000. Tomemos y disparemos (como lo hicieron los ucranianos) los cuatro misiles de la PU. Y derribaremos el caza ruso Su-35, que simplemente no tuvo tiempo de trabajar en el sistema de defensa aérea. Como ha ocurrido más de una vez. ¿Y cuánto cuesta el Su-35? Así es, 85 millones de dólares.

Hay una diferencia, gastar $ 0.4 millones para matar un avión por $ 85 millones, y puedes arreglártelas con no toda la munición, el Buk es algo terrible. 



El consuelo es que casi cualquier país puede encontrarse en la misma posición desagradable en el lugar de Rusia. 
Tal vez Estados Unidos no tendría tales problemas globales, tiene "Growlers" que resuelven la mayoría de los problemas. Pero incluso en este caso, no sin matices. Me gustaría llamar la atención de todos sobre el hecho de que al comienzo de la SVO, la aviación rusa no solo funcionó, sino que funcionó con más éxito. Hubo amplia evidencia de fuentes independientes. Todo el mundo sabe lo que pasó. Los sistemas de defensa aérea bastante decentes de los países de la OTAN entraron (¡hola, puentes a través del Dniéper!), la constelación de satélites militares de los Estados Unidos comenzó a emitir la designación de objetivos. Eso es todo, la aviación de Rusia comenzó a experimentar grandes problemas.

Las incursiones del Su-35 con la siega de misiles antirradar de los sistemas de defensa aérea tuvieron que ser detenidas. Los bombarderos Su-34 también experimentan incomodidad, acercándose a la línea del frente, que está muy decentemente saturada con equipos de defensa aérea. La aviación del ejército también tiene problemas, ya que el número de Stingers traídos a Ucrania es de miles. Por supuesto, tanto el Su-25 como el helicóptero, podrán alejarse de los misiles 2-3. Pero no de una docena. Y la APU tiene esta docena.

No es un punto muerto muy bonito: o lanzar equipos y pilotos a matar, o dejarlos en el suelo, usando esporádicamente. 
La elección es clara y obvia, no tenemos tantos aviones nuevos, y todos han sabido sobre la escasez de pilotos durante mucho tiempo. Es casi una especie en peligro de extinción. Pero hablaremos sobre los problemas de entrenar al personal de vuelo por separado y no ahora. Sí, es muy bueno que tengamos algo para reemplazar la aviación en algunos casos. Hay misiles de crucero y tácticos, tanto terrestres como marítimos. Y la presencia de estos misiles permite reemplazar parcialmente a la aviación. Pero eso es parte de ello.
*
Ahora los tanques*
Con los tanques, es exactamente lo mismo.
Lanzar el T-90 y el T-72B3 a la batalla es caro. Aunque el T-72B3 participó en cantidades decentes. Ahora muchos están esperando en la fila para las reparaciones, ya que las capacidades de la planta simplemente no están listas para un trabajo a gran escala. 
Pero, ¿cuáles son los problemas con el tanque? Y solo hay dos de ellos: la falta de defensa normal y la presencia de buenos oponentes. En cuanto a la defensa, nuestro colega Alexei Kuznetsov ya lo ha dicho todo en sus artículos sobre tanques. Para que esta máquina sea realmente la herramienta táctica más importante en el campo de batalla, debe estar protegida. El "contacto" con cualquier número es un anciano miserable que no puede proteger el tanque de la munición acumulativa en tándem. Ya no estamos hablando de "tejados".

La "reliquia", que podría haber resuelto el problema, por alguna razón permaneció allí, en las cajas con el Armata y otras cosas ceremoniales. No existe, aunque el sistema es elogiado por su eficiencia por los especialistas y dicen en voz alta que no es tan caro. 1-2% del costo total del tanque. No "Armata", por supuesto, esto sigue siendo un prototipo, lanzado en copias individuales. Pero por otro lado no hay esa saturación, yo diría, un exceso de ATGM. 
Vi las cifras, las comparé: hay tantos Javelins que por cada tanque ruso involucrado, habrá alrededor de cinco de ellos. Si a esto le sumamos también lo que tenía la APU, y el resto de los modelos, entonces definitivamente habrá un cálculo de diez a uno.

De acuerdo, no es la mejor manera de usar tanques en condiciones de tal saturación de la línea de defensa del enemigo con armas antitanque. 
Y por lo tanto, todo lo que queda es martillar con artillería y morteros y usar lo que se puede hacer a partir de las novedades desarrolladas. 

De hecho, los misiles atacan con armas de alta precisión en reservas y objetos en la retaguardia del enemigo. Todo lo demás es realmente de la época de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Pero no es suficiente tener tanques, no es suficiente protegerlos, ¡todavía necesitan ser mantenidos y reparados! Qué realista es esto, dado que las fuerzas aliadas hoy en día tienen CUATRO tipos de tanques: T-62, T-64, T-72 y T-80. ¡Para lo cual necesita "solo" piezas de repuesto para cuatro tipos de motores, chasis y transmisión! 
Y dos calibres de proyectiles como control disparados en la cabeza. ¿Y todo para qué? Para el uso ocasional del tanque como medio de apoyo de fuego en el campo de batalla. Salí, me balanceé hacia el objetivo y volví a cubrirlo hasta que vino del otro lado. Teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de vehículos no tripulados involucrados en ambos lados, también es necesario no entrar en la lente, para no volar exactamente.

Hay muchos problemas, hay pocas maneras de resolverlos. 
Además, muchos de los que piensan en este problema están 100% seguros de que si alguien estuviera en el lugar de Rusia, los problemas serían exactamente los mismos. Tanto técnica como logísticamente. Pero hoy podemos reconocer con confianza que todos los conflictos militares en el planeta se pueden dividir en dos categorías. 
Como dos ligas, la más alta y la primera. La primera es clara, se trata de países atrasados en cuanto a armas. Pueden organizar enfrentamientos entre ellos, como está sucediendo ahora en África y conflictos de un orden diferente, como la SVO.

La similitud aquí será que los países de bajo y alto nivel no podrán utilizar la aviación. El primero por su ausencia, el segundo según lo anterior. La aviación sólo se puede utilizar en caso de confianza en pérdidas mínimas. Como en 2003, cuando las fuerzas de la coalición estaban desempolvando Irak. 5 aviones y 8 helicópteros: en general, un pequeño pago por convertir el país en un campo de entrenamiento para armas de alta precisión. 
El mundo ha cambiado, el mundo militar lo sigue. Las altas tecnologías de sistemas de defensa aérea y ATGM comenzaron a derrotar gradualmente a sus oponentes. Alguien lo hizo bastante rápido, y alguien en muy poco tiempo.

Hoy llega el momento en que los ejércitos de una generación no podrán aplicar todos sus últimos desarrollos precisamente porque es costoso. Sí, en tal situación, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en una situación mucho más agradable, se les dan armas. Cómo irá el cálculo y si lo será es una pregunta a la que no hay una respuesta clara, pero esto no es asunto nuestro. Y nuestro trabajo es realmente ver el mañana y comenzar a pensar en cómo participar en las guerras del mañana hoy. Porque existe tal convicción que Ucrania está lejos de ser la última operación en entender. 

Autor: Román Skomorokhov

*https://topwar.ru/201159-okopy-pervoj-mirovoj-na-ukraine-v-21-veke.html*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego cuando caiga Kherson dirán que "es parte del plan, en realidad no querían tomar Kherson", como si lo viera....



post a reflotar... lo q nos vamos a reir


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Sep 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Rusia podría haber destruido todas las centrales eléctricas de Ucrania, tal y como hizo la OTAN con Serbia, y sin embargo no lo ha hecho.



Lo hacen a conciencia y forma parte de la operación. Para que les sirve el terreno ganado con las infraestructuras destrozadas.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

Por lo pronto diría que no hay que apurarse hasta que los hechos evoluciones y hablen por si mismos.

Por un lado Ucrania SIGUE LUCHANDO. No cede fácilmente en sus posiciones defensivas del Donbass, ha sido capaz de realizar una ofensiva en Kherson o Jérson. No se han rendido, no han aflojado. Está visto que no les falta "huevos" para esta lucha.

Por el otro, si su máximo esfuerzo ofensivo no consigue consolidarse, prácticamente equivale a una derrota. Habrá consumido hombres y equipo para nada. Propagandísticamente puedes taparlo, pero en la práctica será un fracaso.

De todos modos las operaciones sobre el terreno aún no han concluido. No sabemos si le queda más equipo a Ucrania para seguir presionando. No sabemos si Rusia no tiene problemas de logística propios. La munición durante el combate se consume a ritmo endemoniado y no tenemos la lista de stock disponible para ninguno de los contendientes.

Si los ucranianos vienen sobrados de equipo y personal y a los rusos les falla, podemos ver un derrumbe en las líneas defensivas. Si a los ucranianos no les queda resto, pueden ver masacradas sus tropas en una retirada desordenada. Realmente no podemos asumir ninguno de los escenarios aún.

Ni Ucrania ha logrado "éxitos", ni los rusos los han derrotado. Uno de los dos se va a llevar una paliza, pero no está claro aún, cuál de ellos es.

_Wait and see_.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> ¿Entonces el único motivo de ir a Kiev y alrededores fue para cometer crímenes de guerra? Porque es innegable que los rusos han cometido crímenes de guerra en los alrededores de Kiev.



supongo q te refieres al montaje de Bucha... desde luego el departamento de marqueting es lo unico bueno que tiene el gobierno ucraniano


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Por lo pronto diría que no hay que apurarse hasta que los hechos evoluciones y hablen por si mismos.
> 
> Por un lado Ucrania SIGUE LUCHANDO. No cede fácilmente en sus posiciones defensivas del Donbass, ha sido capaz de realizar una ofensiva en Kherson o Jérson. No se han rendido, no han aflojado. Está visto que no les falta "huevos" para esta lucha.
> 
> ...



No necesariamente... puede haber guerra para rato sin desmoronamiento... todo dependera de q los otaneros corten o no el flujo


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Sep 2022)

Fueron a cambiar blindados y tropas de élite por lavadoras.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> - ¿Cuál es el objetivo de Estados Unidos en la guerra de Ucrania? Respuesta: No tenemos ninguno - 1945



Bueno, el titular pretende asignar una incapacidad e inconsistencia a la actual administración. El texto al leerlo, veo que lleva a la misma consideración. Pero más bien, y esto cada vez más gente aquí no alberga duda alguna, es la destrucción de Europa para así acabar con el mercado del que subsisten tanto Rusia como China (especialmente esta última). Pero este tipo de órdagos son como aquello del 'rey desnudo', todos lo piensan pero ninguno se atreve a decirlo.


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Autor: Román Skomorokhov
> 
> *https://topwar.ru/201159-okopy-pervoj-mirovoj-na-ukraine-v-21-veke.html*






Excelente artículo !!, muy realista y claro.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Buenas noticias, los rusos se han tenido que replegar en varias localidades. Sacado de un canal de telegram prorruso.

Batalla por Kherson: la situación en el sitio de Olginsky
a partir de las 15.30 horas del 4 de septiembre de 2022

Esta mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania publicaron una foto de la bandera ucraniana izada en uno de los edificios en las afueras del suroeste de Vysokopole. Inicialmente, nuestro equipo aceptó la foto como un marco tomado el 30 y 31 de agosto y publicado para mantener la moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, llegó una confirmación posterior: esta mañana se decidió retirar las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas de las posiciones en las afueras del sur de Vysokopolye para evitar el cerco.

Habiendo concentrado la atención principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el sector Andreevsky del frente, en la noche de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron una ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Vysokopolye desde las afueras del norte de Olgino y Potemkino. Al mismo tiempo, se están llevando a cabo batallas por las afueras del sur de Olgino (bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF) y Arkhangelsk (al menos la mitad del asentamiento está bajo el control seguro de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF).


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Da la impresión de que la ofensiva esta yendole muy bien a ucrania y ya han empezado a soltar información, fotos y demas. Parece que la destruccion del puente de la presa ha marcado el derrumbe de la moral rusa


----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

Los chinos tienen un dicho: "_Montar un tigre no es tan difícil, lo difícil es desmontarse de él_"


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (4 Sep 2022)

Dedico al mamapollato checheno éste conmovedor registro gráfico tomado en Kherson.
​


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*La Federación Rusa está lista para negociar con el presidente de Ucrania, Zelensky, sobre cómo se cumplirán las condiciones de Moscú para poner fin a la "operación especial"*, dijo Peskov.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dedico al mamapollato checheno éste conmovedor registro gráfico tomado en Kherson.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179376​



*Visokopilya, región de Kherson, izando la bandera sobre el hospital del pueblo en la mañana del 4 de septiembre de 2022.*


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nico (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> - ¿Cuál es el objetivo de Estados Unidos en la guerra de Ucrania? Respuesta: No tenemos ninguno - 1945




Otro artículo precioso !!


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es una batalla perdida, sencillamente no ven la realidad, son fanáticos de la propaganda del Kremlin y son capaces de tragarse religiosamente cada una de las justificaciones de las centrales de propaganda que le llegan. Rusia intentó una invasión total y global a gran escala de Ucrania, pero quedó en un gatillazo, y lo de Kiev fue sencillamente ridículo, todos, absolutamente todos contábamos con que en unos días Ucrania caería, la sorpresa fue la resistencia del pueblo ucraniano con la que no contaban en ningún lugar de occidente.



Creo que has elegido tu imagen de avatar muy sensatamente. Has escogido a Sísifo, que fue castigado por los dioses a empujar una y otra vez una roca hasta lo alto de una montaña, para después verla caer otra vez. Y así son tus esfuerzos propagandísticos, igual de reiterativos e inútiles. Lo que no sé, es qué pecado contra las élites habrás cometido para sufrir semejante suplicio. Sin acritud.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

Joderrrrrrrrrr!!

La aventura militar en Ucrania le costó al Kremlin el mercado europeo del gas. Alemania, que hace seis meses era uno de los países de la UE más dependientes de los recursos energéticos rusos, ya rechazará el gas ruso este año. 

El canciller llamó a Gazprom un proveedor poco confiable, recordando que la empresa viola regularmente las obligaciones contractuales a favor de la política del Kremlin. Anunció una negativa total a comprar combustible azul de la Federación Rusa a partir de diciembre de este año 2022.


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

a mi no me tienes que poner articulos militares yo hago mis propios articulos militares en base a videos fotos informacion etc

mientras que tu necesitas un articulo que te diga que rusia no produce algo
yo busco y analizo informacion de lo que produce y no rusia

si yo ahora te pregunto que empresas rusia tiene para la produccion de maquinaria herramienta o maquinaria de 4 5 6 ejes
vas a tener la capacidad de decirme o mostrarme modelos

creo que no
vas a tener que buscar un articulo que te diga si produce o no maquinaria de ese tipo
osea se te hara dificil conocer

mientras que yo si tengo la capacidad de mencionar algunas empresas y ver que modelos produce que cantidad por año y que modelos rusia necesita importar

mientras tu necesitaras de un articulo que te lo diga
jajajaja

yo no puedo decir que rusia sea el mejor ejercito del mundo porque tendria que realizar un concurso con difernete ejercitos de diferentes paises y comparar todos en ciertas condiciones
jajajaja
lo que puedo decir es que en artilleria aquedado demostrado que rusia su chatarra artillera dura mas que la super moderna artilleria de alemania eeuu polonia eeuu etc
que tiene buenos cosas bien pensadas en equipos para conflictos rusia pues si
que tengan a sus soldados bien capacitados para aprovechar sus ventajas es otra cosa
y lo mismo pasa con los otros paises
jajaja

lo que digo si es que usas tus neuronas es que rusia ha realizado operaciones que eeuu no se ha atrevido a realizar de hombres cuerpo a cuerpo contra nacion armada
asi de simple
si eso te incomoda no es problema mio son tus sufrimientos

hay sistemas de armas que me gustan de rusia creo que tiene cosas bien planteadas para la guerra
hay cosas que me gustan de armas en eeuu pero tienen mucnas cosas que solo han servido para sacar dinero
el mejor avion que tiene eeuu es el f-18 para mi con ciertas ventajas y desventajas como todo equipo de cualquier bando
desarollaron algo como el f-35 con tantos errores
hasta cometieron el error del gancho en una de las versiones es para matar al diseñador la verdad
incluso si ves las empresas de armas de eeuu sus videos siempre salen que en enfrentamientos contra los sistemas de defensa de rusia
utilizarian decoys (señuelos) y varios sistemas para saturar las defensas
osea si no estan seguros de su avion furtivo f-35 y desarrollan un enfoque de guerra en la saturacion ya se por decoys o misiles
para que gastan tanto dinero en el f-35
mejor mejorabas el f-18 y listo varios aviones lanzado misiles y decoys saturabas las defensas
el f-22 con errores que no podian usar los misiles que tenian que usar hasta varios años despues
sacas algo como el f-35
ahora ya no confian en el f-35 y sacan el f-15 mejorado
y todo esto sacado de lo mismas empresas de armas de eeuu
nada de articulos como tu
jajaja



puedo ver falta en drones de ataque por parte de rusia si ha quedado en evidencia que rusia aunque tiene mucha variedades de drone de vigilancia o reconocimiento algun son de la etapa de vuelo bajo y medio
rusia recien estaba desarrollando drones de ataque con paso lento la inversion es bien pobre
recien estaban en la construccion de la fabrica que empezo el año pasado
mas se enfocaron en misiles defensa y ataque y es obvio tu enemigo es eeuu
enviar drones contra eeuu muchos serian derribados igual si eeuu envia drones contra rusia muchos serian derribados
es la realidad
la ventaja de eeuu es que ya tiene muchos drones de ataque y sistemas de drones de reconocimiento de vuelo bajo medio y alto
rusia dispone de vuelo abjo y medio en lo que es reconocimiento pero en menores numeros

en la categoria de vuelo alto solo EEUU domina por ahora

eeuu ha desarrollado mas drones en diferentes categoria de ataque porque ha tenido muchos conflictos en los que ha participado y tambien el dinero impreso para invertir una ventaja que no tienen el resto de los demas paises jajaja
ahora dependera de lso rusos iniciar mas desarrollo y produccion de modelos de drones de ataque

tienes que ver que necesidades tiene cada pais y cuales son sus posibles enemigo para ver sus desarrollos

me gustaria que eeuu desarrollara un drone que tuviera el gatlin del a-10 seria genial

mencionas lo de portaviones pero eso los tiene eeuu para su necesidad de llevar guerra a otros paises
rusia sus enemigos estan cerca
jajaja

si europa fuera neutral
rusia no tendria que desarrollar o poner sus fuerzas cerca de europa
las llevaria a la zona del este de rusia apuntando a la fronteras de eeuu
y sus desarrollos estarian pensados en atacar eeuu desde el este de rusia

eeuu sabe eso asi que usa territorio de europa para hacer que rusia mueva dinero a esa zona


lo mismo de eeuu con el aukus
metes a australia en tu defensa comun
en caso de guerra de eeuu contra china
china no solo se procupa de los buques de eeuu ademas de territorio de japon corea del sur

ahora se preocupa de australia por lo tanto tendria que atacar terrirotio australiano para que eeuu no lo use de plataforma contra las fuerzas chinas
asi usando territorio de australia 
eeuu logra que las fuerzas de china se dividan en un lugar mas de ataque y el territorio de eeuu se vea con menos poasibilidades de ataque
el conflicto se llevaria mas en agua y territorio de japon y australia
china tendria que gastar dinero y armas para esas zonas

jajaja
eeuu tiene bien planteado su enfoque de llevar las guerras fuerza de su territorio usando a otros territorio
es genial
jajaj


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*Un vídeo muestra el lanzamiento de misiles de Rusia desde la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*


The Insider ha publicado un vídeo que muestra lo que parece ser una estación de misiles de Rusia en acción en el perímetro de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. 


El vídeo habría sido grabado en la noche entre el viernes 2 y el sábado 3 de septiembre, y confirmaría lo que Kiev ha venido denunciando desde hace algún tiempo: que la planta se utiliza para lanzar ataques contra posiciones ucranianas al otro lado del río Dnipro. Informa el Corriere della Sera.
El Mundo .


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

a mi no me tienes que poner articulos militares yo hago mis propios articulos militares en base a videos fotos informacion etc

mientras que tu necesitas un articulo que te diga que rusia no produce algo
yo busco y analizo informacion de lo que produce y no rusia

si yo ahora te pregunto que empresas rusia tiene para la produccion de maquinaria herramienta o maquinaria de 4 5 6 ejes
vas a tener la capacidad de decirme o mostrarme modelos

creo que no
vas a tener que buscar un articulo que te diga si produce o no maquinaria de ese tipo
osea se te hara dificil conocer

mientras que yo si tengo la capacidad de mencionar algunas empresas y ver que modelos produce que cantidad por año y que modelos rusia necesita importar

mientras tu necesitaras de un articulo que te lo diga
jajajaja

yo no puedo decir que rusia sea el mejor ejercito del mundo porque tendria que realizar un concurso con difernete ejercitos de diferentes paises y comparar todos en ciertas condiciones
jajajaja
lo que puedo decir es que en artilleria aquedado demostrado que rusia su chatarra artillera dura mas que la super moderna artilleria de alemania eeuu polonia eeuu etc
que tiene buenos cosas bien pensadas en equipos para conflictos rusia pues si
que tengan a sus soldados bien capacitados para aprovechar sus ventajas es otra cosa
y lo mismo pasa con lo
jajaja

lo que digo si es que usas tus neuronas es que rusia ha realizado operaciones que eeuu no se ha atrevido a realizar de hombres cuerpo a cuerpo contra nacion armada
asi de simple
si eso te incomoda no es problema mio son tus sufrimientos

hay sistemas de armas que me gustan de rusia creo que tiene cosas bien planteadas para la guerra
hay cosas que me gustan de armas en eeuu pero tienen mucnas cosas que solo han servido para sacar dinero
el mejor avion que tiene eeuu es el f-18 para mi con ciertas ventajas y desventajas como todo equipo de cualquier bando
desarollaron algo como el f-35 con tantos errores
hasta cometieron el error del gancho en una de las versiones es para matar al diseñador la verdad
incluso si ves las empresas de armas de eeuu sus videos siempre salen que en enfrentamientos contra los sistemas de defensa de rusia
utilizarian decoys (señuelos) y varios sistemas para saturar las defensas
osea si no estan seguros de su avion furtivo f-35 y desarrollan un enfoque de guerra en la saturacion ya se por decoys o misiles
para que gastan tanto dinero en el f-35
mejor mejorabas el f-18 y listo varios aviones lanzado misiles y decoys saturabas las defensas
el f-22 con errores que no podian usar los misiles que tenian que usar hasta varios años despues
sacas algo como el f-35
ahora ya no confian en el f-35 y sacan el f-15 mejorado
y todo esto sacado de lo mismas empresas de armas de eeuu
nada de articulos como tu
jajaja



puedo ver falta en drones de ataque por parte de rusia si ha quedado en evidencia que rusia aunque tiene mucha variedades de drone de vigilancia o reconocimiento algun son de la etapa de vuelo bajo y medio
rusia recien estaba desarrollando drones de ataque con paso lento la inversion es bien pobre
recien estaban en la construccion de la fabrica que empezo el año pasado
mas se enfocaron en misiles defensa y ataque y es obvio tu enemigo es eeuu
enviar drones contra eeuu muchos serian derribados igual si eeuu envia drones contra rusia muchos serian derribados
es la realidad
la ventaja de eeuu es que ya tiene muchos drones de ataque y sistemas de drones de reconocimiento de vuelo bajo medio y alto
rusia dispone de vuelo abjo y medio en lo que es reconocimiento pero en menores numeros

en la categoria de vuelo alto solo EEUU domina por ahora

eeuu ha desarrollado mas drones en diferentes categoria de ataque porque ha tenido muchos conflictos en los que ha participado y tambien el dinero impreso para invertir una ventaja que no tienen el resto de los demas paises jajaja
ahora dependera de lso rusos iniciar mas desarrollo y produccion de modelos de drones de ataque

tienes que ver que necesidades tiene cada pais y cuales son sus posibles enemigo para ver sus desarrollos

me gustaria que eeuu desarrollara un drone que tuviera el gatlin del a-10 seria genial

mencionas lo de portaviones pero eso los tiene eeuu para su necesidad de llevar guerra a otros paises
rusia sus enemigos estan cerca
jajaja

si europa fuera neutral
rusia no tendria que desarrollar o poner sus fuerzas cerca de europa
las llevaria a la zona del este de rusia apuntando a la fronteras de eeuu
y sus desarrollos estarian pensados en atacar eeuu desde el este de rusia

eeuu sabe eso asi que usa territorio de europa para hacer que rusia mueva dinero a esa zona


lo mismo de eeuu con el aukus
metes a australia en tu defensa comun
en caso de guerra de eeuu contra china
china no solo se procupa de los buques de eeuu ademas de territorio de japon corea del sur

ahora se preocupa de australia por lo tanto tendria que atacar terrirotio australiano para que eeuu no lo use de plataforma contra las fuerzas chinas
asi usando territorio de australia
eeuu logra que las fuerzas de china se dividan en un lugar mas de ataque y el territorio de eeuu se vea con menos poasibilidades de ataque
el conflicto se llevaria mas en agua y territorio de japon y australia
china tendria que gastar dinero y armas para esas zonas

jajaja
eeuu tiene bien planteado su enfoque de llevar las guerras fuerza de su territorio usando a otros territorio
es genial
jajaj


----------



## pemebe (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



*Es un buen análisis con todas las opciones que tiene EEUU (y desde el punto de vista estadounidense) para la guerra. Solo la cuarta seria buena para Europa*









Opinion | Logistic Peril for NATO Weapons to Ukraine


Dwindling stocks of leading-edge systems probably will mean more casualties.




www.wsj.com





*Peligro logístico para las armas de la OTAN en Ucrania
La disminución de las existencias de sistemas de vanguardia probablemente supondrá más bajas.*
Por Mark T. Kimmitt

A los pocos meses del desembarco en Normandía, en junio de 1944, las fuerzas aliadas corrieron por Francia y Bélgica con tanta rapidez que superaron sus líneas de suministro. En lugar de luchar en un frente amplio para derrotar a los alemanes, el general Dwight D. Eisenhower se vio obligado a cambiar a un ataque en un frente estrecho, prolongando la guerra hasta bien entrado 1945. Pronto, las carencias logísticas también enfrentarán a Ucrania y a la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte y podrían obligar a un cambio de estrategia.

El 19 de agosto, Estados Unidos prometió otros 775 millones de dólares para Ucrania. La ayuda proporciona más jabalinas, cohetes Himars y munición de artillería.* También incluye misiles TOW, obuses de 105 mm y munición de artillería de menor calibre. Estos últimos sistemas son más antiguos y menos avanzados que los artículos suministrados hasta la fecha y pueden indicar que los índices de consumo en el campo de batalla han superado a la producción hasta el punto de que los inventarios excedentes suministrados a Ucrania están casi agotados.* De ser así, la OTAN tendrá que hacer frente a la disminución de las existencias de sistemas de armas de última generación. Esto significará probablemente una guerra más larga, con más bajas. *Significa más presión por parte de las naciones de apoyo, una inflación sostenida, menos gas de calefacción y la caída del apoyo popular.*

Hay opciones. *Una de ellas es profundizar en las reservas de la OTAN retenidas para la defensa nacional.* Se podría argumentar, especialmente con los países europeos, que son necesarios para defender su territorio contra un ejército ruso con todas sus fuerzas, y las pérdidas en el campo de batalla han disminuido mucho esa amenaza. Un argumento difícil de vender, pero necesario para confinar la guerra en Ucrania. Es mejor utilizar estas armas en Kherson que en Cracovia.

*Una segunda opción es utilizar la Ley de Producción de Defensa y sus equivalentes europeos para suplir las carencias críticas. Las existencias de jabalinas, cartuchos de artillería y misiles Himar están bajo presión. Sin embargo, dados los plazos de producción y los problemas de la cadena de suministro (cada Javelin tiene más de 250 chips semiconductores), es poco probable que invocar la Ley de Producción de Defensa tenga un efecto serio en el próximo año.*

Otra opción *es intensificar el conflicto para proporcionar capacidades como misiles ATACM de mayor alcance, F-16 y Patriots y ampliar las reglas de enfrentamiento para atacar objetivos en Crimea y posiblemente en Rusia. Esta opción de alto riesgo provocaría sin duda una respuesta por parte de Moscú, que se ha abstenido de movilizar a su gran número de varones aptos y que hasta la fecha ha mantenido en reserva algunas de sus armas avanzadas.* También es probable que ponga en tensión la unidad de la OTAN, ya que los aliados no estarían dispuestos a arriesgarse a que el conflicto se extendiera a Europa. Sin embargo, puede ser necesario considerar esta opción, ya que parece poco probable que el estancamiento cambie pronto y consumirá las menguantes reservas de armas.

Una cuarta opción, y para el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky la más enojosa, *es impulsar una resolución diplomática provisional sin (o con) concesiones territoriales. Con Vladimir Putin, puede ser imposible. Mientras ambas partes crean que están ganando -o al menos no perdiendo- hay pocos incentivos para negociar.*

Sin embargo, el Sr. Zelensky debe reconocer que la disminución de los reabastecimientos tendría un efecto desastroso para su ejército, no sólo por las operaciones en el campo de batalla, sino por el mensaje de disminución del apoyo exterior que enviaría al pueblo de Ucrania. Comenzar la resolución diplomática sería desagradable, y quizás se vea como derrotista, pero como hay pocas posibilidades de salir del actual marasmo, puede ser mejor negociar ahora que después.

En la guerra moderna de alta intensidad, la logística es el talón de Aquiles. Un buen entrenamiento, grandes tácticas y soldados valientes son fundamentales, pero sin armas, alimentos y combustible, los ejércitos se paralizan. Eso puede ser lo que está ocurriendo, ya que el campo de batalla se vuelve estático y parece improbable un avance.

Los militares suelen hablar de la capacidad de ver las cosas con claridad y amplitud. Con vistas a un futuro de guerras prolongadas, sistemas de alta tecnología en disminución y un número creciente de bajas, el Sr. Zelensky y la OTAN deben enfrentarse a decisiones difíciles antes de que éstas les sean impuestas.

El Sr. Kimmitt, general de brigada retirado del ejército estadounidense, fue subsecretario de Estado para asuntos político-militares entre 2008 y 2009.


----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)

PREGUNTAS

SENCILLO PERO ERRÓNEO COMPLEJO PERO CORRECTO


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*La fuga de empresas de Rusia se hizo grande desde un despacho de la universidad de Yale.*




*1.100 multinacionales han salido del mercado ruso o han reducido su actividad en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania*
*Investigadores de Yale estiman que el boicot se habría llevado por delante 5.5 millones de empleos directos en Rusia*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

troperker dijo:


> a mi no me tienes que poner articulos militares yo hago mis propios articulos militares en base a videos fotos informacion etc
> 
> mientras que tu necesitas un articulo que te diga que rusia no produce algo
> yo busco y analizo informacion de lo que produce y no rusia
> ...



¿Qué empresa produce los procesadores del Kalibr? ¿En que ciudad de Rusia?

Eso no se encuentra en internet de occidente…. vamos a ver si vas de farol o no…


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> *El genocida está desesperado buscando carne de cañón. ¿Qué hará cuando se le acaben los asesinos de las cárceles, los mendigos y las piezas occidentales que usa el armamento de los putos rusos?
> 
> "Russians try to force homeless persons (ones most discriminated) into signing military service contracts. This after RU army tapped prisons before and promised killers and rapists to get cleared of charges if they volunteered. Tell me more about “Russia has unlimited manpower”."*
> 
> ...



pues empieza a mostrarnos videos de personas sin hogar en las calles de moscu saint peter etc
a ver si encuentras 
o en lo poblados mas pobre de rusia derepente encuentras aen la misma cantidad que en los angeles new york pensilvania etc en eeuu

jajajaja


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Sep 2022)

troperker dijo:


> pues empieza a mostrarnos videos de personas sin hogar en las calles de moscu saint peter etc
> a ver si encuentras
> o en lo poblados mas pobre de rusia derepente encuentras aen la misma cantidad que en los angeles new york pensilvania etc en eeuu
> 
> jajajaja



Efectivamente un troll … a la nevera…


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

aquí tienes a los talibanes operando un helo de eeuu para ahorcar gente.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien se imagina que Rusia, la segunda superpotencia mundial, acabe un conflicto que ha iniciado, perdiendo territorio que ya había ocupado, y todo el mundo daba como asumido, destruyendo su propia economía durante décadas y su propio ejército, no en una guerra, sino en una "operación especial"?


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es más fácil decir eso si en realidad no tienes que pagar nada y es solo de cara la galería.
> 
> ¿Votar? ¿A quién? Porque sin ir más lejos en España salió en el telediario que el 80% de los Españoles quieren que Ucrania negocie aunque tenga que hacer concesiones, porque ya están hartos de que Europa tenga que pagar por esta guerra en la que no pintabamos nada. Y luego miras opciones de partidos (con opciones de salir elegidos) y votes al que votes no cambia nada en este aspecto (He dicho partidos serios, evidentemente Podemos no cuenta) Asíque lo de votar sirve entre poco y nada, porque nada va a cambiar en ese sentido. Lo único que lo podría cambiar es hacer movilizaciones para que los políticos viesen que de seguir así se les puede ir de las manos.



En Alemania han vuelto a imponer bozal obligatorio en los aviones del 1 de octubre al 7 de abril. Esto además de seguir siendo obligatoria en transporte público terrestre urbano e interurbano.


----------



## ghawar (4 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Alguien se imagina que Rusia, la segunda superpotencia mundial, acabe un conflicto que ha iniciado, perdiendo territorio que ya había ocupado, y todo el mundo daba como asumido, destruyendo su propia economía durante décadas y su propio ejército, no en una guerra, sino en una "operación especial"?


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

*Scholz garantiza a Schmyhal que Alemania no cejará en su apoyo a Ucrania.*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, garantizó este domingo en su reunión en Berlín con el primer ministro ucraniano,* Denys Schmyhal*, que Alemania "no cejará en su apoyo a Ucrania en el plano militar, pero también en el político, financiero y humanitario".

En un comunicado, el portavoz del Gobierno alemán, *Steffen Hebestreit*, explicó que en la conversación de cerca de una hora Scholz y Schmyhal intercambiaron puntos de vista sobre la situación militar, humanitaria y también económica en Ucrania.

El canciller señaló que, a pesar de la *guerra en curso*, es importante "planificar ya ahora la reconstrucción" y "estar preparados para esta tarea a largo plazo".

En este sentido, Scholz aludió en su conversación con Schmyhal a la convocatoria de Alemania, como país con la presidencia rotatoria del G7, junto con la presidenta la Comisión Europea, *Ursula Von der Leyen*, de una conferencia de expertos en Berlín el 25 de octubre "para debatir la orientación y arquitectura necesarias para la reconstrucción".


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dedico al mamapollato checheno éste conmovedor registro gráfico tomado en Kherson.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179376​



Avance poco marqueting todo... ya se han hecho la fotico... q cielo¡¡¡¡


----------



## Elimina (4 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Por esta invasión Rusia debería haber sido expulsada de la ONU, y su silla permanente en el consejo de seguridad debería ser ocupada por La India.
> 
> Las guerras e invasiones para anexionarse territorios acabaron en 1945. Aceptarlas es abrir la veda.



¿Y qué quiere anexionarse Rusia, mozalbete?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

link de ese avion ruso autoderribado?


----------



## cryfar74 (4 Sep 2022)

Este es el punto que los que dicen que Kiev si era objetivo no saben explicar.

Si consideraban que esos 30.000 efectivos eran suficientes para tomar una ciudad de 3,5 Millones de personas debían considerar a eses rusos superhombres, pero no pararon desde el inicio en decir que dichos hombres eran poco mas que animales de corta inteligencia. 

Como no pueden explicarlo simplemente repiten el mantra "Kiev era objetivo" una y otra vez....y mil veces hasta que la mentira se convierte en verdad y ya no dudan al respecto. En este punto no vale la pena razonar.


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

El castigo a Rusia tiene que ser durisimo y ejemplar, es la unica forma de asegurarnos que en unos años no pretendan volver a montar otro genocidio.


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El castigo a Rusia tiene que ser durisimo y ejemplar, es la unica forma de asegurarnos que en unos años no pretendan volver a montar otro genocidio.











Más de 600.000 muertos en Irak desde 2003


Un estudio revela que los fallecidos de forma violenta han subido al 55% desde el inicio de la guerra




elpais.com


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

solo te quedaste ahi
ve no tienes ni la capacidad de leer algunas lineas creo que ni lees tus propios articulos

me pregunto si alguna vez has leido los informes de las fuerzas armadas de eeuu en sus paginas donde en irak muchos de sus soldados se quejaban de sus municiones

son muchas hojas
me pregunto si has leido el informe completo sobre las armas quimicas en siria brindado en diferentes idioma en la pagina oficial
o apenas leiste un articulo en alguna nota de prensa sobre ese tema


jajaja creo que la verdad tu lees muy poco pero no analizas solo lees


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

De todas las sanciones está es la que más daño y efecto tiene, estoy seguro. 5.5M en paro, diría que perfiles mejor preparados que la media de la población rusa tiene que hacer mucho daño interno. No es lo mismo 5 millones de mal pagados sin estudios en paro, que perfiles que trabajan en multinacionales. 

Si no me equivoco, muchos han dejado de cobrar en septiembre. Esa gente si que querrá mantener la calidad de vida anterior. 

A ver que pasa…


----------



## troperker (4 Sep 2022)

ya se que no son tuyos es obvio que me refiero a la informacion que publicas

cada detalle hay que explicarte ves que no analizas lo que leees


----------



## mazuste (4 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Kimmitt propone "negociaciones" con Rusia. Creo que ya lo sabrá, pero es demasiado tarde
> para eso princesa... La mesa de negociaciones ya no está Ucrania,ese libro está cerrado.
> Es el Occidente (USA/OTAN)quien se tiene que presentar al examen...
> Se trata de, recordemos, diciembre de 2021. Es su dilema...



Hablando de esto, Peskov ha declarado hoy que Rusia está "dispuesta a hablar con Ucrania...
siempre que Ucrania cumpla las condiciones de Rusia". Osease: capitulación sin mas.


----------



## Serbal-14 (4 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Más de 600.000 muertos en Irak desde 2003
> 
> 
> Un estudio revela que los fallecidos de forma violenta han subido al 55% desde el inicio de la guerra
> ...



No comprendo cómo se puede seguir diciendo esta tontería.

Son la OTAN y Ucrania quienes provocan la guerra. Si Ucrania no dice a) que va a recuperar Crimea por la fuerza y b) que va a entrar en la OTAN, es de suponer que para hacer eso respaldada, no habría pasado nada. Rusia entra en Ucrania para parar el ataque.

Putin lleva en el poder... desde 1999. Casi 25 años. Si fuera un segundo Hitler, un expansionista, llevaríamos 7 guerras.

Estamos ayudando a uno de los países más corruptos del mundo a recuperar lo que no es suyo, porque además Rusia tiene absolutamente toda la razón sin la menor duda. Un dictador soviético dio Crimea a Ucrania -indiscutiblemente rusa- a Ucrania por cuestiones administrativas.

Es absurdo apoyar a Ucrania, no tiene sentido.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Y qué quiere anexionarse Rusia, mozalbete?



A eso lo llaman "Luz de gas", no?


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

es un BlackHawk que le dieron los americanos al ejército afgano y que se apropiaron los talibanes, pero tu a tus mongoladas.


----------



## Kron II (4 Sep 2022)

Lo de inscribir a las mujeres ucranianas aptas para el ejército (que en el peor escenario pueden ser todas las que sigan en el país de 18 a 65 años, total que más da) en un registro militar puede tener relación con dos tácticas para utilizar en el futuro:

1) La situación es tan desesperada que potencialmente les da lo mismo llevar a las mujeres a la picadora de carne: luchar hasta el último ucraniano y ucraniana.

2) Cuidado con el juego que podría dar a los medios de desinformación occidentales y sus consecuencias: videos falsos de mujeres torturadas por los malvados rusos, ya no digo en el caso de los pobres chechenos; videos falsos de violaciones a las supuestas capturadas, espectáculos falsos de casquería, etc. Esto intentando por todos los medios inculcar la culpa en los Europeos por no querer suicidarse voluntariamente arrimar más el hombro.

Al final la mejor acción comercial es montar un espectáculo.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es el punto que los que dicen que Kiev si era objetivo no saben explicar.
> 
> Si consideraban que esos 30.000 efectivos eran suficientes para tomar una ciudad de 3,5 Millones de personas debían considerar a eses rusos superhombres, pero no pararon desde el inicio en decir que dichos hombres eran poco mas que animales de corta inteligencia.
> 
> Como no pueden explicarlo simplemente repiten el mantra "Kiev era objetivo" una y otra vez....y mil veces hasta que la mentira se convierte en verdad y ya no dudan al respecto. En este punto no vale la pena razonar.



Osea, que quieres "desmilitarizar" un país, o al menos, que no tome decisiones que crees que te ponen en "peligro".....pero no quieres tomar la capital, el centro de esas decisiones.....

Lo estáis convirtiendo en meme....antes de asumir que se cometieron fallos, como para analizar algo en profundidad (poca)


----------



## Serbal-14 (4 Sep 2022)

¿De anexión de territorios a Rusia?

Desde 1999, ¿cuantas lleva Estados Unidos?

Por cierto, ¿por qué Estados Unidos tenía derecho a su seguridad y a impedir que pusieran misiles en Cuba y Rusia no lo tiene?


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

Claro, los blackhawk se usan para transportar civiles....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Sep 2022)

trolleo de tarde continuo sin ningun tipo de argumento... seguirte leyendo no me es util... al IGNORE


----------



## vettonio (4 Sep 2022)

*Un avión privado que había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera se estrella en Letonia*
Reuters - Hace 11 min
Un avión privado se ha estrellado a primera hora de la noche de este domingo frente a las costas de Letonia, según ha anunciado el servicio de rescate de Suecia, y después de que un avión de la OTAN lo siguiera durante parte de su trayectoria, errática. La aeronave, una Cessna 551 de bandera austríaca, había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) a las 14.56, sin que constase su destino, según la web de seguimiento de vuelos Flight Radar 24, que dejó de recibir información del aparato cuando estaba a 2.100 pies de altura (640 metros). 

El avión cambió de rumbo dos veces, en París y en Colonia (Alemania), antes de dirigirse en línea recta hacia el mar Báltico y pasar cerca de la isla de Gotland (Suecia). A las 19.37 la web de rastreo señaló que perdía velocidad y altitud. “Hemos tenido constancia de que la nave se ha estrellado (en el mar) al noroeste de la ciudad de Ventspils, en Letonia”, ha asegurado un portavoz del servicio de rescate sueco. “Ha desaparecido del radar”, ha añadido. 

Antes dos aviones militares, uno alemán y otro danés, se habían aproximado a la aeronave para inspeccionarla, pero no lograron establecer contacto con la tripulación, ha señalado Johan Walhstrom, de la Administración Marítima Sueca, que ha añadido que los pilotos de los aviones militares no vieron tampoco a nadie en la cabina. 

Un avión privado que había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera se estrella en Letonia (msn.com)


----------



## Yomateix (4 Sep 2022)

Lo que irónico es que haya que aplaudir que envien a hombres civiles a morir obligados hasta el último hombre, incluso en batallas previas donde no tenían apenas armamento o alimentos. Esto resulta que es fantástico y ni una queja por parte de nadie. Pero luego resulta que en Europa no paramos de escuchar que las mujeres pueden hacer cualquier cosa que hagan los hombres o igual o mejor. ¿Mujeres obligadas cuando había mili? No gracias, pero como profesionales si, entonces no tenían problema de ir al ejército. ¿Mujeres obligadas a la guerra? No gracias, como mucho si quieren ir y lo hacen voluntariamente. Nunca deja de sorprenderme la "igualdad" actual.

Y mira que me parece totalmente fuera de lugar el que obliguen a civiles....pero sean del género que sean. Y ya no hablemos de si tienes pasta, que en ese caso, seas del género que seas te quedas en Kiev de farra.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## crocodile (4 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin y su estategia de minimo esfuerzo , da pie a que la otra parte siga molestando.
> 
> Siguen disparando a los puentes porque no hay replica, lo mismo lo de la central. Al final hara lo que cualquier observador ve que hay que hacer, pero lo hara tarde y por lo tanto le costara más.
> 
> Esta claro que tiene que cambiar el Regimen de Kiev desde la 2 semana. No van a negociar y occidente puede mantener en pie ucrania mandando pasta por un largo tiempo.



Igual que entró en Ucrania 8 años tarde .


----------



## Loignorito (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Nótese como han dispuesto a las dos más guapas en el lateral previsto para la fotografía.


----------



## Satori (4 Sep 2022)

Planes, guns, night-vision goggles: The Taliban's new U.S.-made war chest


About a month ago, Afghanistan's ministry of defense posted on social media photographs of seven brand new helicopters arriving in Kabul delivered by the United States.




www.reuters.com




*Aviones, armas, gafas de visión nocturna: el nuevo cofre de guerra de los talibanes fabricado en EE. UU.*


WASHINGTON, 19 ago (Reuters) - Hace aproximadamente un mes, el Ministerio de Defensa de Afganistán publicó en las redes sociales fotografías de siete helicópteros nuevos que llegaban a Kabul entregados por Estados Unidos.

“Continuarán viendo un ritmo constante de ese tipo de apoyo en el futuro”, dijo a los periodistas el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, unos días después en el Pentágono.

Sin embargo, en cuestión de semanas, los talibanes se habían apoderado de la mayor parte del país, así como de cualquier arma y equipo dejado por las fuerzas afganas que huían.

El video mostró a los insurgentes que avanzaban inspeccionando largas filas de vehículos y abriendo cajas de nuevas armas de fuego, equipos de comunicación e incluso drones militares. 



WASHINGTON, 19 ago (Reuters) - Hace aproximadamente un mes, el Ministerio de Defensa de Afganistán publicó en las redes sociales fotografías de siete helicópteros nuevos que llegaban a Kabul entregados por Estados Unidos.

“Continuarán viendo un ritmo constante de ese tipo de apoyo en el futuro”, dijo a los periodistas el secretario de Defensa de EE. UU., Lloyd Austin, unos días después en el Pentágono.

Sin embargo, en cuestión de semanas, los talibanes se habían apoderado de la mayor parte del país, así como de cualquier arma y equipo dejado por las fuerzas afganas que huían.


El video mostró a los insurgentes que avanzaban inspeccionando largas filas de vehículos y abriendo cajas de nuevas armas de fuego, equipos de comunicación e incluso drones militares.

Publicidad · Desplázate para continuar

"Todo lo que no ha sido destruido ahora es de los talibanes", dijo a Reuters un funcionario estadounidense que habló bajo condición de anonimato.

Funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores dicen que existe la preocupación de que esas armas puedan usarse para matar civiles, ser incautadas por otros grupos militantes como el Estado Islámico para atacar los intereses estadounidenses en la región, o incluso ser potencialmente entregadas a adversarios como China y Rusia.

Otro funcionario dijo que si bien aún no hay números definitivos, *la evaluación de inteligencia actual es que se cree que los talibanes controlan más de 2,000 vehículos blindados, incluidos Humvees estadounidenses, y hasta 40 aviones, incluidos potencialmente UH-60 Black Hawks, helicópteros de ataque exploradores. y drones militares ScanEagle.*


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

Qué como va la reconquista de Jersón?


----------



## eltonelero (4 Sep 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Lo de inscribir a las mujeres ucranianas aptas para el ejército (que en el peor escenario pueden ser todas las que sigan en el país de 18 a 65 años, total que más da) en un registro militar puede tener relación con dos tácticas para utilizar en el futuro:
> 
> 1) La situación es tan desesperada que potencialmente les da lo mismo llevar a las mujeres a la picadora de carne: luchar hasta el último ucraniano y ucraniana.
> 
> ...



no se va a dar eso nunca por varias razones…
1 Muchas chortis ucranianas ya están echando chocho-anclas por medio mundo
2 Dominan el discurso de ig y tiktok
3 tendran feminismo y pagafanatas defendiendolas
4 las chortis que aun estan en Ucrania a la minima que se huelan algo asi huirian a la desesperada y es diferente detener a chavales que a chavalas lloriqueando a nivel mediatico
5 lo mas importante, incluso a nivel de apoyo logistico las mujeres son inutiles en la guerra


----------



## llabiegu (4 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Nótese como han dispuesto a las dos más guapas en el lateral previsto para la fotografía.



Hombre guapas, guapas...no se con 5 cubatas igual sí


----------



## NPI (4 Sep 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Lo de inscribir a las mujeres ucranianas aptas para el ejército (que en el peor escenario pueden ser todas las que sigan en el país de 18 a 65 años, total que más da) en un registro militar puede tener relación con dos tácticas para utilizar en el futuro:
> 
> 1) La situación es tan desesperada que potencialmente les da lo mismo llevar a las mujeres a la picadora de carne: luchar hasta el último ucraniano y ucraniana.
> 
> ...



@Kron II tu comentario me lo guardo para este octubre-diciembre.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

Van a empezar los de DescifrandoLaGuerra en twitch. A ver que dicen sobre kherson. Son bastante neutrales en sus análisis. 

Yaguito aprende un poco de rigor.


----------



## autsaider (4 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Teuro, si Rusia hubiera decidido una "guerra", en Ucrania *no quedaría ni una central eléctrica funcionando*, ni qué hablar de radio, televisión, telefonía e Internet. Y eso sin mencionar los puentes y ferrocarriles.
> 
> Por el contrario, podrás advertir que en Kiev (y hasta en Odessa *y en TODOS los sitios que no están en la línea directa del frente*) ni tienen problemas con el gas (ruso) con el que se dan duchas, mientras ven la tele y chatean en Instagram.
> 
> ...



O sea que los rusos podrían ganar la guerra en dos días pero, como gesto de buena voluntad, han decidido no hacerlo.

¿No te da vergüenza contar unas cafrerías que no te crees ni tú?

Sois tan ridículos que os utilizan para hacer chistes muy buenos:


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Sep 2022)

¿Qué genocidio?


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

venga ánimo campeón a ver si pa navidad....estamos atentos a la pantalla
por cierto qué ciudades son? por curiosidad nada más


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

En qué quedamos, los rusos llevan ahí¿medio año o tres días?

Este subnormal se ríe de los que son todavía más subnormales y se creen lo que suelta.


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Sep 2022)

Мгновение перед идеальным штормом


В сочетании с пандемией COVID-19 российская спецоперация на Украине открыла перед странами, богатыми ресурсами, уникальную возможность влиять на ближайшее будущее мировой экономики, находящейся в тупике.




globalaffairs.ru






*El momento antes de la tormenta perfecta (Primera parte)


Consecuencias del conflicto en Ucrania para la economía mundial y los mercados energéticos*


Ruslan Nikkolov

*El conflicto en Ucrania ha creado una nueva realidad económica en la que los recursos son más importantes que la producción, las finanzas y los servicios. Las sanciones occidentales, impuestas después de que las tropas rusas cruzaran la frontera con Ucrania, son las más severas a las que se ha enfrentado un país en la historia, tanto en número como en impacto percibido. Es sabido que las medidas económicas restrictivas son un elemento disuasorio débil para los gobiernos que siguen con determinación sus políticas.*


Ahora la situación es aún más difícil. Combinada con la _pandemia de COVID-19_ , la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania ha abierto una oportunidad única para que los países ricos en recursos influyan en el futuro cercano de una economía global paralizada.

La participación relativamente modesta de Rusia en la economía mundial (alrededor del 1,8 por ciento en términos nominales, según el Banco Mundial) dio la falsa impresión de ser un blanco fácil para las sanciones. Sin embargo, Rusia ha seguido luchando aparentemente ajena a las restricciones draconianas, y las economías occidentales parecen estar sufriendo tanto, si no más, por sus propias medidas que las de Rusia.

_“*Al anunciar “paquetes” siempre nuevos a medida que se prolonga el conflicto, EE. UU. y la UE han alcanzado el límite de seguridad de sus propias economías y, de hecho, han agotado las posibilidades de aumentar la presión económica sin sufrir daños críticos.”*_

* Razones de la resistencia de Rusia a las sanciones*
Rusia es el jugador más importante en los mercados energéticos internacionales. Según la Revisión Estadística de _BP de Energía Mundial_, su participación en el comercio mundial de energía en 2021 fue del 12,5 por ciento del petróleo crudo y los productos derivados del petróleo, el 18 por ciento del carbón y el 24 por ciento del gas natural. Desempeña un papel clave en el mercado energético europeo (UE-27), suministrando el 20 % del carbón, el 25 % del petróleo crudo y los derivados del petróleo (hasta el 31 % porque algunas importaciones pueden reexportarse a otros mercados) y el 37 % de gas natural Poco después del inicio de la operación militar, la UE se movió para cortar, si no de inmediato, el suministro de carbón de Rusia, ya que consideró que probablemente tenía suficiente margen de maniobra para cambiar a proveedores o combustibles alternativos. Estados Unidos, Canadá y el Reino Unido también se apresuraron a introducir una prohibición gradual de las importaciones de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo rusos. menos significativo para los mercados de América del Norte y el Reino Unido. Pero los europeos tenían que pensar seriamente en la posibilidad y la estructura de un embargo sobre el petróleo y los productos petrolíferos rusos. Después de una serie de comienzos en falso, la UE ha ideado un complejo esquema de prohibiciones que aún excluye gran parte del petróleo transportado por oleoductos que alimentan las refinerías sin salida al mar en Europa Central. Esto, por supuesto, causa dificultades a los productores y refinadores rusos, ya que parte de los 4,3 millones de barriles por día de petróleo y derivados que se exportaban anteriormente a Europa (además de los 0,65 millones de barriles por día enviados a los Estados Unidos) no pueden colocarse en el mercado mundial debido a cuellos de botella en la logística.

_El volumen de "petróleo en el agua" ruso (es decir, petróleo a bordo de buques cisterna) ha aumentado drásticamente, lo que significa la prolongación de las rutas de transporte, un aumento en el tiempo de navegación (en un promedio de 12 a 14 días) y un aumento en los costos de flete, y no solo para los petroleros Aframax/Suezmax preferidos por los exportadores rusos. También condujo a una reducción en la refinación de petróleo (en cerca de un millón de barriles por día en junio en comparación con febrero) y creó un exceso de petróleo en el mercado interno._

En el futuro, las restricciones de las sanciones también pueden crear un efecto muy específico para Rusia: su industria de refinación de petróleo ha gravitado históricamente fuertemente hacia la producción de combustible diesel y fuel oil, mientras que la flota de vehículos nacionales funciona principalmente con gasolina. Así, para producir suficiente gasolina para saturar el mercado local, las refinerías rusas (OR) deben operar a un nivel cercano a su capacidad instalada. Por lo general, la mayor parte de los excedentes de destilados medios y fuel oil se destinaron principalmente a compradores europeos. Ahora, una reducción en la refinación de petróleo por el cierre de los mercados de exportación podría generar escasez de gasolina, un producto básico políticamente sensible para el gobierno, que asegura a la población que las acciones militares en Ucrania no afectarán la vida cotidiana.

Sin embargo, el aumento de los precios mundiales del petróleo, combinado con márgenes de refinería récord, a veces superiores a $20/bbl en Europa y tan altos como $40/bbl en Asia, y un diferencial de crack del combustible de transporte europeo de hasta $48/bbl, permitió a las compañías petroleras rusas empresas para mantener la rentabilidad incluso teniendo en cuenta la creciente diferencia en los precios de _Brent_ y _Urals_ (de $ 1-5 por barril en febrero a $ 32-35 por barril en junio-julio).


Hay otra razón para la resistencia de Rusia a las sanciones petroleras. A diferencia del gas por tubería, el petróleo es mucho más líquido y fungible. La mayor parte de los barriles rusos expulsados de los mercados de Europa y Estados Unidos se envían a países asiáticos. De hecho, las importaciones chinas de petróleo ruso aumentaron a poco menos de 2,0 millones de barriles por día en mayo, y Rusia superó a Arabia Saudita como el mayor proveedor de petróleo a China, India experimentó un aumento múltiple aún mayor en las importaciones de petróleo ruso a 950 mil barriles por día. día de junio. Es importante señalar que los grados _Urals_ y _ESPO_ son adecuados para las refinerías chinas y compiten con los grados de Medio Oriente, lo que afecta sus diferenciales de precios con respecto al _Brent ._. Incluso antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania, China acordó comprar a Rusia 200.000 barriles de petróleo adicionales por día, entregados por oleoducto a través de Kazajistán. Ya en marzo se informó que, teniendo en cuenta los crecientes descuentos en los _Urales_ , China comenzó a llenar sus instalaciones de almacenamiento con esta marca de aceite.

Por supuesto, el aumento de las compras chinas e indias de petróleo ruso se debe principalmente a la retirada de grados de petróleo de la competencia de estos mercados. Se cree que es poco probable que el petróleo de Arabia Saudita y otros países del Golfo cedan demasiado espacio a los competidores rusos, ya que están en juego serios riesgos de contraparte y problemas de estabilidad del control de la cuota de mercado. La mayoría de los suministros de petróleo de los países del Golfo Pérsico se realizan bajo contratos a largo plazo, que no serán fáciles de rechazar para los compradores. Además, la entrega de petróleo ruso a los puertos chinos tarda aproximadamente el doble, lo que crea el riesgo de interrupciones. Las sanciones también dan lugar a numerosos problemas con el flete, el seguro, los métodos de pago, etc.

Sin embargo, los descuentos ofrecidos por los comerciantes rusos son lo suficientemente grandes como para obligar a algunos de los grados inferiores de petróleo a salir de China y especialmente de India. Se informó que el petróleo iraní, brasileño, africano occidental y estadounidense está despejando el mercado para mayores volúmenes de suministros de petróleo ruso. Rusia es el segundo mayor proveedor de petróleo de la India después de Irak, y su participación en las importaciones indias totales se acerca al 20 por ciento (frente al 0,5 por ciento de hace un año). Los mayores beneficiados de lo que está sucediendo son las refinerías indias, que aumentaron sus compras de petróleo ruso en el trimestre de abril a junio de este año a 682.000 bpd desde solo 22.500 bpd en el mismo período de 2021. Ahora, algunas refinerías indias están operando con exceso de capacidad, exportando algunos de sus productos a Europa, porque los diferenciales de crack récord en Europa permiten transacciones tan inusuales. En algunos países asiáticos hay un exceso de refino de petróleo, por lo que sus productos acabarán en Europa, África y América. A medida que las cadenas de suministro inevitablemente se alargan, las interrupciones se vuelven más probables y la logística se vuelve más costosa, lo que genera inflación importada y distorsiones de precios regionales. Como resultado, será Europa la que soportará la mayor parte de los riesgos y costes, mientras que India y China serán los ganadores netos. lo que conducirá a la inflación importada y la distorsión de los precios regionales. Como resultado, será Europa la que soportará la mayor parte de los riesgos y costes, mientras que India y China serán los ganadores netos. lo que conducirá a la inflación importada y la distorsión de los precios regionales. Como resultado, será Europa la que soportará la mayor parte de los riesgos y costes, mientras que India y China serán los ganadores netos.

“_*Inesperadamente, pero Rusia también puede ser un ganador.”*_

Los riesgos asociados con una salida masiva de barriles rusos del mercado mantuvieron el precio del petróleo cerca de máximos históricos con el potencial de subir por encima del “límite superior” de 2008 si estos riesgos se materializan. Lo mismo ocurre con el gas natural ruso, donde la dependencia de Rusia para sus principales consumidores en Europa es aún mayor, por lo que no pueden contar con grandes descuentos ad hoc similares a los del petróleo. De hecho, a pesar de la caída de la producción y las exportaciones de petróleo y gas, así como de los fuertes descuentos en comparación con los precios de mercado comparables, Rusia podría disfrutar de ingresos récord por exportaciones de hidrocarburos estimados en hasta $ 320 mil millones este año frente a $ 235 mil millones en 2021. Esta fue la razón principal por la que el rublo ruso, que cayó a 140 rublos frente al dólar, se recuperó al nivel de principios de año y lo superó, y actualmente cotiza en el rango de 55-65 frente a la divisa estadounidense. Otras razones son las restricciones a la importación impuestas por las sanciones occidentales y los controles de divisas del Banco Central de Rusia, aunque se han aflojado significativamente en los últimos tiempos.

* Boomerang para Occidente*

Para los gobiernos occidentales que buscan castigar a Rusia pero temen un aumento de la inflación global debido a los altos precios de la energía, es importante mantener el equilibrio en los mercados. Esto es posible ya sea encontrando sustitutos para los volúmenes rusos de recursos energéticos, o manteniendo estos volúmenes en el balance energético global, pero de tal manera que se castigue a Rusia con precios más bajos (por ejemplo, la introducción de un precio máximo para el petróleo ruso). se está discutiendo activamente). Ambos objetivos son difíciles de alcanzar.

Conseguir que las empresas rusas acepten precios más bajos para el petróleo y los productos derivados del petróleo requerirá un alto grado de unanimidad entre la gran mayoría de los compradores mundiales. Esto es poco probable. Primero, muchos de los compradores más importantes no se han mostrado ansiosos por participar en la campaña de sanciones liderada por Occidente. En segundo lugar, los comerciantes rusos ya les están ofreciendo grandes descuentos. Es poco probable que la introducción de aranceles especiales de importación sobre el petróleo y los productos petrolíferos rusos sea mucho más eficaz debido al hecho de que los comerciantes rusos tienen acceso a compradores alternativos. Además, tal paso está plagado de un aumento en el precio de compra, que es lo contrario del objetivo. Por lo tanto, es poco probable que la idea sea ampliamente adoptada, especialmente en el actual entorno altamente inflacionario.

Finalmente, un movimiento no estándar sería identificar un solo comprador o un grupo limitado de países compradores de petróleo y productos petrolíferos rusos. El papel principal entre ellos recaerá casi inevitablemente en China como único consumidor capaz de absorber la mayor parte de las exportaciones rusas. En teoría, un grupo estrictamente limitado de países compradores que no compiten debería reducir su precio de compra al costo unitario marginal mientras el resto del mundo compite por el resto del petróleo. Pero, junto con las dificultades técnicas, esto le daría a los chinos una "ventaja injusta" en un componente clave del costo económico justo cuando Occidente, que enfrenta las tasas de inflación más altas en cuatro décadas, está al borde de una confrontación con una potencia asiática en rápido crecimiento. . Obviamente no hay una solución fácil aquí.

Cuando se trata de aumentar la producción de petróleo en otras regiones del mundo, la mayoría de los observadores ven pocas posibilidades de un crecimiento significativo y rápido para compensar gran parte de la pérdida potencial de barriles rusos. Las estimaciones de la capacidad ociosa de la OPEP van hasta los 3 millones de barriles por día, principalmente debido a Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Sin embargo, pocas personas esperan que todas estas capacidades se desplieguen pronto. La reciente visita del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden a Arabia Saudita demostró la futilidad de tales esperanzas. Hay dificultades puramente técnicas, y aparte, para Arabia Saudí y otros estados productores de petróleo del golfo Pérsico, el acuerdo OPEP+, en el que Rusia juega un papel importante, parece ser una garantía de mantener su control sobre el mercado. .

El acuerdo prevé un aumento gradual de la producción a medida que la demanda mundial se recupera de la pandemia de coronavirus. Cualquier desviación seria de él es posible únicamente con el fin de prevenir un colapso económico global y destruir la demanda. Otras razones podrían incluir la protección de la participación de mercado y la retención de grandes inversiones en países que no pertenecen a la OPEP, especialmente en proyectos de esquisto en los Estados Unidos, aunque esto es menos relevante en esta etapa. Mientras tanto, Irán y Venezuela, miembros de la OPEP con potenciales excedentes de capacidad, tienen una inversión insuficiente crónica debido a las sanciones de Estados Unidos. Incluso si los intentos de negociar un aumento en el suministro de petróleo venezolano e iraní tienen éxito (lo que está lejos de ser necesario), pocos expertos esperan que la producción aumente más de unos pocos cientos de miles de bpd en Venezuela y un máximo de 700 mil bpd en Irán en los próximos 18 meses. En cuanto a otros miembros de la OPEP, ya están luchando por mantenerse al día con su cuota en el calendario de la OPEP+.

La última gran esperanza de un aumento en la producción de petróleo, la producción de esquisto de EE. UU., no proporcionará un aumento de mucho más de 0,8 a 1,0 millones de barriles por día para diciembre de 2023, dado el mucho mayor rigor de los prestamistas al evaluar la efectividad de las inversiones de capital en proyectos de desarrollo de esquisto petróleo después del colapso de 2014-2015 y una subida general de los tipos de interés. Número de plataformas en los Estados Unidos (752 a julio de 2022, _Baker Hughes_) se encuentra en niveles previos a la pandemia, pero es solo las tres cuartas partes de los niveles de 2018 y un poco menos del 40 por ciento de los picos de 2011-2014. Al evaluar la probabilidad de reemplazar los barriles rusos mediante la puesta en marcha de capacidades adicionales de producción de petróleo en otras regiones, se debe tener en cuenta la falta general de inversión en la industria petrolera mundial, que prevalece después de la caída de los precios del petróleo en 2014, las dudas sobre la viabilidad de la El modelo de producción de petróleo de esquisto estadounidense, basado en altos niveles de deuda, y el deseo político de descarbonización, ha creado un halo de "fusibilidad" para los proyectos de combustibles fósiles en muchas partes del mundo.

Todo esto nos deja con mercados desequilibrados bastante tambaleantes. Predecir el impacto de las sanciones sobre la producción y exportación de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo rusos y, en última instancia, sobre el precio del petróleo, resultó ser más difícil de lo que cabría esperar. Una de las razones es el cierre de una parte importante de las estadísticas nacionales rusas, lo que convierte la evaluación de las perspectivas de producción en Rusia en un conjunto de conjeturas. Dado que la producción incremental disponible a nivel mundial no podrá cerrar la brecha dejada por los barriles rusos sub-sancionados, otro factor es la dificultad de estimar la destrucción de la demanda necesaria para restablecer el equilibrio energético mundial. Si bien la sensibilidad del PIB mundial y la demanda de petróleo al precio del petróleo a menudo se estima en alrededor del 2 y el 3 por ciento, respectivamente, es probable que será no lineal en una muestra más grande de observaciones causada por la alta volatilidad de los precios. La precisión de los pronósticos también sufre un círculo vicioso en los algoritmos causales, ya que la demanda del petróleo que determina el precio depende principalmente del crecimiento económico.


----------



## Pedro12 (4 Sep 2022)

_El momento antes de la tormenta perfecta (segunda parte)_

“_*Ahora es un momento especialmente delicado en el que la alta volatilidad de los precios lleva la relación precio-demanda más allá de los límites de la lógica generalmente aceptada.”*_

Las externalidades políticas que interrumpen la oferta acercan el riesgo de una recesión económica mundial, a través de precios más altos del petróleo, que causan una presión inflacionaria general, y a través de tasas más altas por parte de los bancos centrales en respuesta a la inflación. Por lo tanto, según los riesgos que prioricen los mercados en un día determinado (el riesgo de una reducción del suministro de petróleo o el riesgo de una recesión mundial provocada por el aumento de la inflación), los precios del petróleo podrían subir o bajar considerablemente. Lo mismo ocurre con la inversión de la relación habitual entre el dólar y el precio del petróleo, que, aunque históricamente correlacionada negativamente, a menudo ha mostrado recientemente una correlación positiva. Este fenómeno de "petróleo alto por dólares altos" probablemente puede explicarse por las expectativas de la Fed de subir las tasas de interés para combatir la inflación, causada por el aumento de los precios de la energía. En muchos casos hoy en día, es el aumento de los precios del petróleo lo que hace subir al dólar, mientras que históricamente, un dólar más fuerte generalmente ha hecho bajar el precio del petróleo.

La incautación de las reservas de divisas del Banco Central de Rusia denominadas en dólares (y euros) socavó la confianza en el sistema financiero mundial basado en dólares estadounidenses. La transición a un sistema virtual de múltiples monedas respaldado por productos físicos ya ha comenzado. Todavía no está claro qué tan perjudicial será este cambio para el modelo estadounidense de prosperidad económica basada en estimular el consumo. Pero ya se ha señalado que los países que toman una posición “neutral” en el conflicto de Ucrania (China y Hong Kong, Arabia Saudita, Kuwait, Brasil) han reducido su participación en los activos estadounidenses propiedad de no residentes. Al mismo tiempo, la participación de los países aliados de los Estados Unidos (por ejemplo, Gran Bretaña, Japón, Canadá, Francia, Taiwán, Corea) y los países extraterritoriales aumentó proporcionalmente, compensando esta tendencia (del 70 al 80 por ciento). Estamos viendo la creciente dependencia de EE. UU. de sus aliados clave para financiar el déficit comercial y federal gemelos, mientras que otros países están tratando de distanciarse, aunque gradualmente, de este polvorín financiero. El mundo ya está a la deriva hacia la multipolaridad financiera, y el proceso está siendo acelerado por el conflicto en Ucrania.

Parecería que una mayor dependencia de los aliados debería hacer que las entradas de capital a los Estados Unidos sean menos volátiles. Pero este no es necesariamente el caso. La mayoría de los aliados de EE. UU. dependen de las importaciones de productos básicos y, dado el aumento en el costo de sus importaciones, tendrán superávits comerciales mucho menores o incluso déficits comerciales. Esto reducirá su apetito por comprar activos estadounidenses, especialmente en el caso de socios europeos, ya que se espera que las importaciones de gas por sí solas les cuesten $ 200 mil millones más este año que en 2021.

* ¿Inflación a toda costa?*
El miedo a la inflación crea el riesgo de una severa recesión global que reajustará todas las tasas. Y las fluctuaciones en los precios de la energía exacerban los riesgos hasta el nivel más sensible. No es que el mundo no haya estado en una situación similar antes: las crisis de 1973, 1979 y 1991 comenzaron con interrupciones en el suministro de petróleo que inmediatamente llevaron a un aumento significativo en los precios del petróleo y luego a una recesión. Hoy, sin embargo, el mundo se tambalea en un borde aún más peligroso debido al sobreendeudamiento de la economía global. Peor aún, el costo de la deuda está siendo subvaluado artificialmente por los bancos centrales que mantienen tasas de interés históricamente bajas, que a menudo no reflejan adecuadamente los riesgos inherentes. A pesar de lo frágil que era el equilibrio, las cosas parecían manejables siempre que las tasas bajas coincidieran más o menos con la baja inflación.

Cuando la inflación, impulsada en gran parte por los préstamos desenfrenados a tasas cercanas a cero, alcanzó un máximo de cuarenta años, la continuación de la política de dinero barato comenzó a ensombrecer la reputación de los bancos centrales del mundo y creó una ansiedad nerviosa de que la inflación se saldría de control en cualquier momento. Además, Rusia, el mayor exportador mundial de hidrocarburos, lanzó "repentinamente" una operación en Ucrania, lo que generó temores de interrupciones en el suministro y, por eso mismo, llevó los precios del petróleo y el gas a la estratosfera.

“_*El mundo ha llegado a un punto crítico, cuando la posibilidad de una recesión global es muy alta.”*_

Una posible caída en el suministro de energía en medio de una inflación ya muy alta, y la voluntad de los bancos centrales de aumentar las tasas para evitar que la inflación se salga completamente de control, justo en un momento en que la economía mundial depende por completo de tasas persistentemente bajas, crea un inquietante el sentimiento del momento antes de la tormenta perfecta.

Quedan pocas esperanzas de que los mercados temerosos de la recesión se corrijan y bajen los precios de las materias primas, lo que permitiría a los bancos centrales recuperar el control de la inflación sin aumentar las tasas lo suficiente como para causar una fuerte caída en la actividad económica. Pero esta esperanza se ve amenazada por el afán de los políticos populistas occidentales de castigar a Rusia con nuevas sanciones a toda costa. Cada movimiento torpe podría desencadenar una cadena de eventos que conduzcan a una crisis económica mundial.

* ¿Qué pasará si Rusia responde?*
Hasta ahora, los líderes rusos han mostrado una reacción bastante moderada a la presión económica internacional. Inicialmente, se tomaron medidas como bloquear el acceso al espacio aéreo ruso para las aerolíneas con base en países hostiles y restringir a los no residentes la venta de sus activos rusos. Luego, Rusia pasó a obligar a los compradores europeos de gas natural ruso a convertir los pagos en rublos a través de un agente ruso designado (Gazprombank) antes de que recibieran la propiedad del gas comprado. Todo esto está lejos de lo que predijeron los políticos occidentales. Temían que los rusos armaran el comercio de energía y otros productos básicos donde dominan el mercado mundial, como fertilizantes de titanio, aluminio, nitrato y potasio, gases raros, sustratos de zafiro microchip, trigo, aceite de girasol y así sucesivamente. Incluso la reciente reducción en el suministro de gas a través del gasoducto clave Nord Stream a Alemania, que provocó un salto radical en los precios al contado en Europa y temores de escasez de gas en la próxima temporada de invierno, se explica, aunque no sin cierta ironía, por un reparación programada de un compresor: una turbina_Siemens_ fue enviado a Canadá para su inspección y reparación y quedó retenido allí debido a las sanciones.

Es decir, hasta ahora, la mayoría de las medidas restrictivas de Rusia han sido precisamente de represalia. Pero, ¿y si Rusia decide forzar las cosas? Por ejemplo, declarará su propio embargo contra todos los que se adhieran al precio del petróleo impuesto a Rusia, hará que la respuesta sea asimétrica, agregará la amenaza de dejar de exportar gas, fertilizantes, granos, gases raros, etc. a los mercados mundiales, también. como el requisito de pagar en rublos para todos los compradores de países hostiles. Y para demostrar la determinación y eficacia de las contramedidas, comenzará a reducir los suministros sin esperar la introducción de nuevas sanciones.

“_*Nada impide que Rusia, habiendo tomado la iniciativa, deje una ventana para una solución global sobre Ucrania y todo el conjunto de sanciones y contrasanciones.”*_

La eliminación de la mayor parte de los barriles, toneladas, metros cúbicos y nanómetros rusos de los mercados mundiales de productos básicos dará lugar a un fuerte aumento de los precios en todas las categorías afectadas. Y las consecuencias de esto pueden manifestarse en los lugares más inesperados. Así, la sequía en Rusia en 2010 provocó una importante reducción de la cosecha de cereales y la prohibición gubernamental de exportar cereales desde Rusia, lo que provocó un aumento de los precios del pan en Oriente Medio y se convirtió en uno de los catalizadores de la "primavera árabe". . Sin embargo, la principal sacudida a la economía mundial, que producirá la onda expansiva de hoy por una posible retirada de Rusia de los mercados mundiales, no estará asociada a la escasez de materias primas, que provocará la falta de electricidad y calefacción, y a una paralización de la producción en industrias clave. Más bien, será un shock por un amplio impacto inflacionario, lo que podría influir en los bancos centrales para aumentar drásticamente las tasas de interés. Si el aumento de las tasas es fuerte (lo que es probable dada la severidad esperada del shock de precios), provocará un recorte o reducción de la mayoría de los programas de inversión corporativa, una larga serie de quiebras y una fuerte reducción en el gasto en todo el espectro de presupuestos estatales, autonómicos y municipales. La economía mundial colapsará en una profunda recesión.

Por supuesto, si Rusia no reanuda pronto sus exportaciones, su economía (aunque sea una de las menos apalancadas) será una de las más afectadas. Pero debemos tener en cuenta un umbral de dolor mucho más alto para la sociedad en su conjunto en Rusia, debido a su estructura política y económica altamente centralizada, así como a la resiliencia tradicional del pueblo ruso. Si Rusia siente que las sanciones han ido demasiado lejos, puede decidir probar suerte con estas armas económicas de destrucción masiva. Es cierto que no está del todo claro por qué Rusia aún no ha intentado jugar esta carta en la mesa de negociaciones, especialmente antes del inicio de una operación militar especial en Ucrania. 

*Un mundo completamente nuevo*
Los riesgos para la seguridad y la estabilidad económica mundial que plantea el conflicto en Ucrania y las posteriores sanciones occidentales a Rusia no se pueden subestimar. Desafortunadamente, es imposible encontrar una solución beneficiosa para todos a este rompecabezas, que no sea un intento de todas las partes de llegar a un compromiso, lo que en esta etapa es muy poco probable.

Si las sanciones permanecen vigentes indefinidamente, especialmente cuando se combinan con políticas continuas de descarbonización en Europa y el resto del mundo occidental, Rusia inevitablemente buscará redirigir el desarrollo de la infraestructura de suministro de energía a nuevos mercados en Asia. Mientras tanto, los gasoductos ya construidos hacia Europa (Druzhba, Soyuz, Bovanenkovo-Ukhta, Yamal-Europe, Nord Stream 1, Nord Stream 2 y, en menor medida, Blue Stream” y “Turkish Stream”) resultarán costos irreversibles. , y muchos de ellos con rendimientos negativos. Una vez quemada en Europa, Rusia desconfiará de vincularse con grandes proyectos de oleoductos y gasoductos a un comprador monopsonista en Asia, incluso si están financiados por capital asiático (chino), y buscará formas más flexibles y diversas de monetizar sus recursos de hidrocarburos. Es probable que se centre en proyectos de GNL, el desarrollo de la Ruta del Mar del Norte, la construcción de plantas de fertilizantes nitrogenados e instalaciones químicas de gas para la producción de polímeros, y el desarrollo de proyectos para la producción de hidrógeno azul. Esto significaría enormes costos adicionales que podrían no ser financieramente viables en circunstancias normales, dadas las alternativas tradicionales a las exportaciones de materias primas. Sin embargo, las consideraciones de seguridad, las sanciones y los impuestos ambientales europeos empujarán a Rusia a hacerlo. Esto significaría enormes costos adicionales que podrían no ser financieramente viables en circunstancias normales, dadas las alternativas tradicionales a las exportaciones de materias primas. Sin embargo, las consideraciones de seguridad, las sanciones y los impuestos ambientales europeos empujarán a Rusia a hacerlo. Esto significaría enormes costos adicionales que podrían no ser financieramente viables en circunstancias normales, dadas las alternativas tradicionales a las exportaciones de materias primas. Sin embargo, las consideraciones de seguridad, las sanciones y los impuestos ambientales europeos empujarán a Rusia a hacerlo.

Los consumidores europeos pagarán cientos de miles de millones de euros en costes adicionales (a menudo subóptimos e innecesarios en condiciones normales) por gastos de capital y compras de GNL en el extranjero, que son inevitablemente más caros que el gas de gasoducto ruso si se utiliza la infraestructura de gasoductos existente de Rusia. . Además, si la nueva realidad no disminuye el impulso político para una transición energética libre de carbono, la falta de gas ruso barato para llenar el vacío de transición en la eficiencia tecnológica de las soluciones ecológicas conducirá primero a un regreso al carbón y la energía nuclear. , y luego a la introducción apresurada de "tecnologías verdes" subdesarrolladas más costosas, que aumentarán significativamente el costo de lograr los objetivos establecidos en la lucha contra el calentamiento global.

Cuando el polvo se asiente (suponiendo que se pueda evitar lo peor, por supuesto), el mundo corre el peligro de convertirse en billones de dólares más pobres, más divididos y menos seguros. Será un mundo completamente nuevo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Planes, guns, night-vision goggles: The Taliban's new U.S.-made war chest
> 
> 
> About a month ago, Afghanistan's ministry of defense posted on social media photographs of seven brand new helicopters arriving in Kabul delivered by the United States.
> ...



el otro dia habia un militar americano en el show de rogan que decia que de TODO lo que habian dejado los americanos en talibanlandia lo que le jodia infinitamente (el tipo se ve que era de infanteria) eran las gafas de vision nocturna
basicamente te reconocia en el video que cuando hacian cualquier operacion contra los talibanes siempre lo hacian de noche porque asi ellos podian ver pero el enemigo no veia una puta mierda porque no tenia vision nocturna

claro luego metes a esos "profesionales" en ucraña con un ejercito de verdad delante con medios similares y pierdes territorio todos los dias de la puta partida
"mi sargento mi sargento, me estan viendo!!!"
por supuesto que te ven, tu los ves a ellos y ellos a ti


----------



## Mabuse (4 Sep 2022)

Muy mal por el becario, el titular debería ser "La oposición al poder de Putin ya roza el 20%".


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Se avecina una estampida de chortinas ukras.


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Van a empezar los de DescifrandoLaGuerra en twitch. A ver que dicen sobre kherson. Son bastante neutrales en sus análisis.
> 
> Yaguito aprende un poco de rigor.



Yo no se para qué os jodeis la cabeza oyendo a toda esta banda de gilis. Es *IMPOSIBLE * que los ukros rasquen bola contra los rusos. Es como creer que el poli díaz aquél le iba a ganar un combate a tyson .....  

No hay nada que leer, ni que ver ni nada de nada. Cuando los rusos quieran acabarán esto por la vía rápida y ya está. No hay más.


----------



## piru (4 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> En qué quedamos, los rusos llevan ahí¿medio año o tres días?
> 
> Este subnormal se ríe de los que son todavía más subnormales y se creen lo que suelta.




La respuesta en el hilo: es un bluf:


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no se para qué os jodeis la cabeza oyendo a toda esta banda de gilis. Es *IMPOSIBLE * que los ukros rasquen bola contra los rusos. Es como creer que el poli díaz aquél le iba a ganar un combate a tyson .....
> 
> No hay nada que leer, ni que ver ni nada de nada. Cuando los rusos quieran acabarán esto por la vía rápida y ya está. No hay más.



Está claro, pero deja a los chavales que camelen, que se lo curran para traernos las novedades diarias del frente. Y son de los pocos que no se dejan encular por la propaganda de occidente.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> La respuesta en el hilo: es un bluf:



Sí, eso ya lo había leído, pero es que los seguidores del tal galileo son tan subnormales como para no entender que les está engañando conscientemente, la prueba es que no se corta un pelo en dar dos fechas distintas en el mismo hilo.


----------



## Praktica (4 Sep 2022)

*Los paracaidistas rusos completan la destrucción de la "cabeza de puente Andreyevsky" en la orilla sur de Ingulets.*
04-09-2022-15:08
https://topwar.ru/201265-rossijskie...kogo-placdarma-na-juzhnom-beregu-ingulca.html
tr yd+de

*A pesar de los continuos intentos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas de contraatacar en ciertas secciones de la dirección Nikolaev-Kryyi Rih, la ‘ofensiva’ del ejército ucraniano se ha estancado en gran medida. *Las últimas reservas introducidas en la batalla en las últimas 24 horas ya no han remediado la situación.

Según informaciones extraoficiales recibidas desde el frente, *la cabeza de puente Andreevsky de las FAU pronto dejará de existir, ya que los paracaidistas rusos, apoyados por artillería y aviación, acabarán con las unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que cruzan a la orilla derecha (sur) del Ingulets. Se trata de infantería sin reservas de vehículos blindados, *agotada, en las cercanías de Bereznevatoe. Durante toda la noche la aviación y la artillería trabajaron en el triángulo Ternovka - Lozovoye - Kostromka. Por la mañana, Kostromka había sido despejada y Sukhoy Stavok había sido peinada. *A no ser que el mando de las FAU saque más ‘reservas’, la cabeza de puente está acabada.*

Según los datos oficiales, en las últimas 24 horas los ucranianos ha perdido más de 150 soldados en ese sector, lo que no es mucho en comparación con otros días del "contraataque". *Se ha observado la aparición de los BMP Bradley* *estadounidenses* en la zona de combate, aunque no se ha informado de ninguna destrucción de ellos. Los militares afirman haber destruido cuatro BMP estadounidenses, de entre otros 17. Además, las FAU pueden contar allí y ahora con 11 carros, 10 vehículos blindados y cinco camionetas con ametralladoras. Un avión de ataque ucraniano Su-25 fue derribado cerca de Romanovka.




*En otras direcciones,* la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aéreo de las FAU fue alcanzada cerca de Kramatorsk. La brigada de asalto aéreo sufrió pérdidas de más de 120 vehículos blindados. La 30ª Brigada Mecanizada fue alcanzada en la región de Kharkiv y la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado, cerca de Adamivka. Las pérdidas totales superaron los 110 soldados. Cerca de Kurakhovo, las fuerzas aéreas eliminaron 50 mercenarios utilizando armas de alta precisión.

*La artillería y la aviación rusas atacaron 189 zonas en las que se concentraba tropa y equipo. El puesto de mando del ‘Batallón Nacional Kraken’, cerca de Kharkiv, fue alcanzado *y tres depósitos de municiones destruidos. Las *fuerzas antiaéreas derribaron* cinco drones ucranianos e interceptaron tres misiles antirradar HARM, cuatro HIMARS y tres cohetes Olha (sistema de misiles terrestres ucraniano), todo ello cerca de Novaya Kakhovka y de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovskaya.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

comentarios de foristas del foro de la fuente
_*
Ponchik78 Hoy, 18:16*
Según fuentes abiertas, se nota que se está inundando de *nuevos equipos militares: tanques T-90M y T-80BVM, BMP-3 de 2015 con protección adicional, camiones protegidos Tornado-U, vehículos blindados Typhoon-K, SAMs Buk-M2, etc. Los soldados están armados con fusiles de asalto AK-12 del modelo 2020 y protegidos por los nuevos chalecos blindados 6B45.* Pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa guarda silencio como un pez contra el hielo. Así que vamos a ver si esta información es cierta o no._

*dmi.pris Hoy, 15:45*
_En la *televisión* se informó de la aparición de "Leopardos" ucranianos en dirección a Nikolaev. *Tal vez sea una falsificación, *tal vez no. Ahora no hay nada de qué sorprenderse._


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

como no sean esos "pueblinos" abondonados?
ciudades dice el cantamañanas


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Un avión privado que había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera se estrella en Letonia*
> Reuters - Hace 11 min
> Un avión privado se ha estrellado a primera hora de la noche de este domingo frente a las costas de Letonia, según ha anunciado el servicio de rescate de Suecia, y después de que un avión de la OTAN lo siguiera durante parte de su trayectoria, errática. La aeronave, una Cessna 551 de bandera austríaca, había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) a las 14.56, sin que constase su destino, según la web de seguimiento de vuelos Flight Radar 24, que dejó de recibir información del aparato cuando estaba a 2.100 pies de altura (640 metros).
> 
> ...



y esto? Que turbio


----------



## España1 (4 Sep 2022)

de eso nada


----------



## El-Mano (4 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es el punto que los que dicen que Kiev si era objetivo no saben explicar.
> 
> Si consideraban que esos 30.000 efectivos eran suficientes para tomar una ciudad de 3,5 Millones de personas debían considerar a eses rusos superhombres, pero no pararon desde el inicio en decir que dichos hombres eran poco mas que animales de corta inteligencia.
> 
> Como no pueden explicarlo simplemente repiten el mantra "Kiev era objetivo" una y otra vez....y mil veces hasta que la mentira se convierte en verdad y ya no dudan al respecto. En este punto no vale la pena razonar.



Para mí -paco-analisis- afirmo que los rusos buscaban algo intermedio.

Nunca hubo intención de lograr la toma de Kiev, pero no sólo fué una operación para distraer/fijar tropas. La intención era forzar un acuerdo mediante presión sobre Kiev, y mi duda es si tenían intención de hacerlo con un cerco o sin él. Si la intención era cercarla, o no pudieron... o desistieron. Nunca se barajó un asalto.

En el mejor de los casos lograban un acuerdo por la fuerza tras caída del gobierno o lo que fuese, consiguiendo los objetivos de manera rápida, de ahí el sacrificio de "no mirar atrás" en los avances.
En el peor lo que hemos visto, una operación que fué costosa para ambos, y que queda para los rusos el consuelo o el efecto de que muchas tropas fueron fijadas, evitando rápidos refuerzos en el resto de Ucrania. Cuando tener las tropas allí era inútil, se fueron y las retiraron a otra parte.

Lo que se esperasen con más probabilidad los rusos, no lo sé, pero no creo que no barajasen ambas opciones. De hecho esas tropas no creo que hubieran logrado mucho aplicadas en otro frente, quizás se hubiera tomado algo más por la zona sur en los primeros dias y la fase dos hubiera empezado antes, o como mucho la toma de nikolaev o algo así, Pero no creo que usadas en otro frente hubieran acabado la guerra en dos semanas, mientras que usadas en Kiev tal vez si estaba esa posibilidad y era una apuesta que debían jugar.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

espero los nombres de las "ciudades" jajajajajaja no me salgas por peteneras informao


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

mira aquí van dos CIUDADES, antes ukras ahora rusas, espero las tuyas








Jersón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Mariúpol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> *O sea que los rusos podrían ganar la guerra en dos días pero, como gesto de buena voluntad, han decidido no hacerlo.*
> 
> ¿No te da vergüenza contar unas cafrerías que no te crees ni tú?
> 
> Sois tan ridículos que os utilizan para hacer chistes muy buenos:



Ahora mismo los rusos no tienen ningún incentivo para terminar la guerra rápido. Viendo el destrozo que están causando en las economías de los paises de europa occidental se tienen que estar partiendo el eje y con ganas de estirar esto todo lo que puedan y un poco más.


----------



## capitán almeida (4 Sep 2022)

qué aparecen esas ciudades o no?


----------



## dabuti (4 Sep 2022)

La modelo de VANITY FAIR nos viene hoy con lloros....

*Olena Zelenska, a Reino Unido: "Mientras contáis los peniques, en Ucrania contamos los muertos".*









Olena Zelenska, a Reino Unido: "Mientras contáis los peniques, en Ucrania contamos los muertos"


La mujer de Volodimir Zelenski ha ofrecido una entrevista en la BBC en la que asegura que si el apoyo a su país fuera fuerte, la crisis sería más corta.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Octubrista (4 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Un avión privado que había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera se estrella en Letonia*
> Reuters - Hace 11 min
> Un avión privado se ha estrellado a primera hora de la noche de este domingo frente a las costas de Letonia, según ha anunciado el servicio de rescate de Suecia, y después de que un avión de la OTAN lo siguiera durante parte de su trayectoria, errática. La aeronave, una Cessna 551 de bandera austríaca, había despegado de Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) a las 14.56, sin que constase su destino, según la web de seguimiento de vuelos Flight Radar 24, que dejó de recibir información del aparato cuando estaba a 2.100 pies de altura (640 metros).
> 
> ...



Probablemente es lo que parece, un accidente por problemas de presurización, en un vuelo de civiles.

Aunque el aeropuerto más próximo a la base militar de EEUU en Rota es el de Jerez, unos 20' por carretera, y es habitual la utilización de ese tipo de vuelos por personal de EEUU.


----------



## Elimina (4 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La modelo de VANITY FAIR nos viene hoy con lloros....
> 
> *Olena Zelenska, a Reino Unido: "Mientras contáis los peniques, en Ucrania contamos los muertos".*
> 
> ...



Ante el vicio de pedir...


----------



## Malevich (4 Sep 2022)

Es que salvo Mariupol prácticamente el corredor Crimea Dombass cayó sin pegar un tiro, en pocos días y con la aquiescencia de gran parte de la población.


----------



## brus (4 Sep 2022)

Entonces oficialmente a cuanto ascienden las bajas ucranianas? y la pérdida de dinero? y en Europa, cuanto hemos perdido por la guerra de los yankis en ucrania? y España?.

He leído que el gobierno de EEUU Kiev dice que han perdido 500.000 millones de dólares.
Y FUNCAS dice que hemos perdido un 1.4% del PIB en España por la guerra. Eso son unos 150.000 millones de dólares.

¿ya hemos ganado? ¿que tal la hipoteca? la habeis pagado este fin de mes? dicen que la han actualizado con el Eurbor de media unos 140 euritos. Y el gas y la luz que tal? yo he pagado 460 euros por el bimestral mayo-junio, el año pasado pagué 233.


----------



## Tales. (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ahora mismo los rusos no tienen ningún incentivo para terminar la guerra rápido. Viendo el destrozo que están causando en las economías de los paises de europa occidental se tienen que estar partiendo el eje y con ganas de estirar esto todo lo que puedan y un poco más.



De verdad no se os ocurre ningún argumento mejor que lo de “ejque a Rusia le conviene una guerra larga porque está ganando la batalla económica “ cuando tienen tres veces más inflación que la media occidental (el doble que Alemania y el triple que USA) y su PIB se va a hundir un 6% este año mientras que el de los países OTAN crece?  Por no hablar de la caída del 90% en la producción de automóviles y otras cosas chulísimas, gran victoria económica desde luego.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> La modelo de VANITY FAIR nos viene hoy con lloros....
> 
> *Olena Zelenska, a Reino Unido: "Mientras contáis los peniques, en Ucrania contamos los muertos".*
> 
> ...



ojo, que la mujer no toque mucho el tema de los dineros que tanto los anglos como algunos germanos cuando se les toca el tema pasta son como los judios…(ella deberia de saberlo mejor que nadie)


----------



## manodura79 (4 Sep 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Probablemente es lo que parece, un accidente por problemas de presurización, en un vuelo de civiles.
> 
> Aunque el aeropuerto más próximo a la base militar de EEUU en Rota es el de Jerez, unos 20' por carretera, y es habitual la utilización de ese tipo de vuelos por personal de EEUU.



No creo. Detalle importante: ..."ha añadido que los pilotos de los aviones militares no vieron tampoco a nadie en la cabina".. El que pilotaba saltó en algún punto y puso el piloto automático.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Sep 2022)

esto provocará que rusia reaccione y active su equivalente grupo militar a la otan si llegan a hacerlo


----------



## kelden (4 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> De verdad no se os ocurre ningún argumento mejor que lo de “ejque a Rusia le conviene una guerra larga porque está ganando la batalla económica “ cuando tienen tres veces más inflación que la media occidental (el doble que Alemania y el triple que USA) y su PIB se va a hundir un 6% este año mientras que el de los países OTAN crece?  Por no hablar de la caída del 90% en la producción de automóviles y otras cosas chulísimas, gran victoria económica desde luego.



A @brus todo eso le importa un carajo .... lo que le importa es que el recibo de la luz le ha pasao de 200 € el año pasao a 400 € este. Y a millones y millones de @brus en toda europa ..... 

Mientras tanto el @brus ruso tiene la luz, la calefacción y la gasofa prácticamente gratis.


----------



## Octubrista (4 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No creo. Detalle importante: ..."ha añadido que los pilotos de los aviones militares no vieron tampoco a nadie en la cabina".. El que pilotaba saltó en algún punto y puso el piloto automático.



Que no vieran a nadie no significa que no hubiera nadie. En sí es un tema oscuro, pero ya se verá... o no.


----------



## Tales. (4 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A @brus todo eso le importa un carajo .... lo que le importa es que el recibo de la luz le ha pasao de 200 € el año pasao a 400 € este. Y a millones y millones de @brus en toda europa .....
> 
> Mientras tanto el @brus ruso tiene la luz, la calefacción y la gasofa prácticamente gratis.



El brus ruso tiene una esperanza de vida una tasa de alcoholismo y unos indices de desarrollo económicos más cercanos a un indio que a un europeo y la economía de su país se degrada rapidísimamente, pero según tu que Rusia se vaya a tomar por culo mucho no importa porque a Europa la guerra le hace un daño económico muy inferior y por lo tanto el genio enanito del Kremlin decide prolongar la guerra en vez de ganarla rápido y dejar de perder soldados y de hacer el ridículo a nivel internacional


----------



## rejon (4 Sep 2022)

De todas las sanciones está es la que más daño y efecto tiene, estoy seguro. 5.5M en paro, diría que perfiles mejor preparados que la media de la población rusa tiene que hacer mucho daño interno. No es lo mismo 5 millones de mal pagados sin estudios en paro, que perfiles que trabajan en multinacionales.

Si no me equivoco, muchos han dejado de cobrar en septiembre. Esa gente si que querrá mantener la calidad de vida anterior. A ver que pasa…


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El brus ruso tiene una esperanza de vida una tasa de alcoholismo y unos indices de desarrollo económicos más cercanos a un indio que a un europeo y la economía de su país se degrada rapidísimamente, pero según tu que Rusia se vaya a tomar por culo mucho no importa porque a Europa la guerra le hace un daño económico muy inferior y por lo tanto el genio enanito del Kremlin decide prolongar la guerra en vez de ganarla rápido y dejar de perder soldados y de hacer el ridículo a nivel internacional



aha lo dice alguien que no ha estado en russia, sino en tu patético pais y lee propaganda XD, enga el ijnore es tu sitio adios jolagranputa.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Sep 2022)

El pequeño chulo de mierda, se queda sin Europa cómo cliente de su producto.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Sep 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Avance poco marqueting todo... ya se han hecho la fotico... q cielo¡¡¡¡



Hemorroides, mucha.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Es mi opinión.

Un poco de psicología:

1- Rusia podría haber atacado con bombardeos a gran altura sobre Kiev y otras poblaciones, pero eso llevaría, sobre todo si son bombardeos indiscriminados estilo USA en Oriente, a poner en contra a mucha población, no es su intención.
2.- Una lucha franca con medios parecidos y respetando población civil, los ucranianos de a pie lo pueden tener en cuenta, sufrirán perdidas de sus familiares, amigos, etc. pero ha sido en lucha equilibrada y ambas partes han sufrido bajas.
3.- La culpa entonces recaerá sobre Zelensky y su alto mando, no sobre los rusos, por su ineficacia y enviar a morir a su pueblo, indirectamente puede recaer en USA y Europa.


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> De verdad no se os ocurre ningún argumento mejor que lo de “ejque a Rusia le conviene una guerra larga porque está ganando la batalla económica “ cuando tienen tres veces más inflación que la media occidental (el doble que Alemania y el triple que USA) y su PIB se va a hundir un 6% este año mientras que el de los países OTAN crece?  Por no hablar de la caída del 90% en la producción de automóviles y otras cosas chulísimas, gran victoria económica desde luego.



Otro MULTICUENTA del usuario @Tales que penosos sois, la cabeza no os da para nada más
Patética CUCARACHA el tal @Tales que como no le hacen caso, se creo una nueva cuenta y la pone hoy en el hilo

COVILERDOS 2020 = CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA, ¿qué eres?


----------



## piru (5 Sep 2022)

Y así Farlopensky puede presumir de haber conquistado algo:






t.me/RVvoenkor/25036?comment=8613318


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otro MULTICUENTA del usuario @Tales que penosos sois, la cabeza no os da para nada más
> Patética CUCARACHA el tal @Tales que como no le hacen caso, se creo una nueva cuenta y la pone hoy en el hilo
> 
> COVILERDOS 2020 = CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
> En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA, ¿qué eres?



Señor suélteme del brazo


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Señor suélteme del brazo


----------



## El-Mano (5 Sep 2022)

Pido un resumen de la cuadrilla de "youtubers yagos", si alguien los sigue viendo. Yo hace tiempo que no trago con ellos, pero tengo curiosidad de saber como venden la superofensiva ucraniana.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El PSOE? no hamijo, los Bastardos Unidos militarmente y la UE nazi económicamente, pero da los mismo, los españoles son como Semilla de Oro, lo soportan TODO.



Me cagon tu puta estampa...eres un hijo de puta...ves a tu pueblo postrado, cagon rosss...Y TIENES LOS SANTOS COJONAZOS DE VENIRNOS A CONTAR QUE LA PESOE, LA MUGREMITADA NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER!!!
VAS A VER A TU PUEBLO MORDER EL POLVO ESTE INVIERNO,,PEDAZO DE CABRON CANALLA, BASTARDO...

PERO ES QUE NO TE QUEDA NI UNA PIZCA DE AMOR POR TU GENTE??? DESGRACIAO...

PERO COMO PUEDES SER TAN HIPOCRITA...TAN HIPOCRITAS...ERES CAPAZ DE DORMIR POR LAS NOCHES?

MIRA ...si te tengo delante, con todo lo mayor que eres....te llevas dos ostias como un templo...

Hay que joderse con vosotros..no teneis remedio...no me extraña que el pueblo en el 36...con energumenos como tu...se partiera en dos...y se mataran a cara de perro.

Con vosotros no vamos a ningun lado...es enfrentarse a un sectarismo, fanatismo, relativismo tan tan atroz....que no hay nada que hacer...teneis el alma podrida.

Haztelo mirar...


----------



## Peineto (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No creo que sea casualidad atacar lo mas alejado posible de Jerson sea la ultima opción de Kiev.
> 
> 100 kilómetros distan a ciudad, 100 kilómetros de basta llanura sin apenas protección con inferioridad aérea y artillera.
> 
> ...




No basta que sea muy vasta
la llanura que pregonas;
me basta que llames vasta
a una llanura muy basta
al poblarla matorrales
en ausencia de personas..

No te lo tomes a mal.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Sep 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado por un chisme rumor bulo que oyo en el autobus de camino a casa 
Resulta que delante del clapham se sento una pareja ( chico - chica ) con " aspecto de Europa del Este " , el clapham al loro y en guardia . Como hubieran hablado en polaco o en algun dialecto baltico la ostia en la cabeza ( de el ) no se la quita nadie . put%$#@s nazifilos 
Pero no , resultaron ser rusos . El clapham no habla ruso pero lo entiende . En fin que el chico le dijo a la chica ( wapa , tetona , rubia ) que si Ucrania tomaba Kerson el presidente ( no le llamo Zar pero bueno ...) destruiria los puentes sobre el Dnieper partiendo Ucrania en dos 
Y en eso se bajaron . El clapham cree que se dieron cuenta de que el clapham estaba oyendo y se bajaron .
El clapham no cree que el Zar cambie el Plan porque quien va a creer al clapham ?  
Eso si , cuando Rusia corte en dos Ucrania y suelte 5000 cocodrilos siberianos para mantener a raya a la inmigracion ilegal from " the west " no se hagan los sorprendidos . La contacto armenia quiere que el clapham sea el padrino de su crio ...
El clapham ha consultado con el Rabino y le ha dado su bendicion , eso si ...el clapham debe casarse si quiere ser kvater del Bris Milah 
Ya veremos , porque el clapham si no es pelirroja y tetona no da el si quiero y Miami no es Irlanda . 
En fin . Otro dia mas . Por cierto ...en la guerra de Viet Nam murieron 60 mil soldados de EE UU . Una salvajada hoyga 
Cuantos soldados ukros han muerto en esta guerra ? La guerra en Viet Nam duro 10 anos . Eso hace una " media " de 6 mil soldados al ano 
O lo que es lo mismo : 3000 soldados cada semestre . 115 soldados por semana . 
Considerando que Ucrania pierde esa cifra cada dia ( siendo optimistas ) , esta guerra es un put&%$#o desastre para Ucrania . 
Con lo facil que es coger un lapiz y un boli y hacer cuentas ...


----------



## ROBOTECH (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## hartman (5 Sep 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado por un chisme rumor bulo que oyo en el autobus de camino a casa
> Resulta que delante del clapham se sento *una pareja ( chico - chica ) con " aspecto de Europa del Este "* , el clapham al loro y en guardia . Como hubieran hablado en polaco o en algun dialecto baltico la ostia en la cabeza ( de el ) no se la quita nadie . put%$#@s nazifilos
> Pero no , resultaron ser rusos . El clapham no habla ruso pero lo entiende *. En fin que el chico le dijo a la chica ( wapa , tetona , rubia ) q*ue si Ucrania tomaba Kerson el presidente ( no le llamo Zar pero bueno ...) destruiria los puentes sobre el Dnieper partiendo Ucrania en dos
> Y en eso se bajaron . El clapham cree que se dieron cuenta de que el clapham estaba oyendo y se bajaron .
> ...



crees que termino con erotico resultado?


----------



## Peineto (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> De verdad no se os ocurre ningún argumento mejor que lo de “ejque a Rusia le conviene una guerra larga porque está ganando la batalla económica “ cuando tienen tres veces más inflación que la media occidental (el doble que Alemania y el triple que USA) y su PIB se va a hundir un 6% este año mientras que el de los países OTAN crece?  Por no hablar de la caída del 90% en la producción de automóviles y otras cosas chulísimas, gran victoria económica desde luego.



A cagar al ignore y Tales y Tales.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> crees que termino con erotico resultado?



Lo que pasa en Miami Beach , se queda en Miami Beach


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ucrania es una nación soberana aceptada por la comunidad internacional y aceptada como miembro de pleno derecho en la ONU, soberanía reconocida, entre otros, por la propia Rusia.
> 
> ¿En qué momento aceptó comulgar usted con semejantes ruedas de molino?. Tiene Rusia la misma legitimidad de recuperar esas tierras como que Reino Unido pretenda recupera el control de la India o España del Virreinato de Nueva España. A ver si al final va a decir alguien en Roma que todo lo que hay al sur del Rhin y del Danubio es de ellos.
> 
> Ucrania se independizó hace 30 años, y esa es la coyuntura con la que se debe trabajar, si ahora se pone de moda invadir países, pues nada, que se abra la veda, verá lo que nos vamos a divertir.



¿De verdad te crees lo que acabas de poner? ¿En serio comparas el Virreinato de Nueva España con Ucrania? ¿Qué clase de broma es esta?

¿Desde cuando hay una veda que impide invadir países? ¿Alguna fecha de comienzo de dicha veda que tengas a bien compartir con nosotros? Es por ubicarnos un poco…



Teuro dijo:


> La URSS de derrumbó porque una serie de criminales que controlaban la KGB le dio un golpe de estado a Gorbachov por el cual fue depuesto al revelarse las distintas repúblicas que componían la URSS, si Gorvachov hubiera sido un carnicero como los líderes de la URSS precedentes hubiera derrivado el avión donde volaba Yelsin y hubiera envenado a los presidentes de Ucrania y Bielorrusia que conspiraron para independizarse. Precisamente los criminales y carniceros del KGB que dieron el golpe de estado a Gorvachov son los que están gobernando ahora Rusia.
> 
> ¿Acaso no sabe la anécdota el jóven agente del KGB que estaba destinado en Berlín que se sorprendió cuando se abrió el muro y pretendía que Moscú diera la orden de disparar a la gente?



Joder, este relato es aún mejor. Ningún aprecio por la gerontocracia soviética. Pero esto me suena de algún documental del History Channel, o de Discovery, no recuerdo muy bien, es que siempre ponen el mismo refrito de imágenes y son indistinguibles. Así, sin música y por escrito, pierde bastante impacto. 




Teuro dijo:


> En 5 años o menos EEUU podría pasar a no comrar un tornillo a China. Sencillamente hay que ir anulando contratos de suministro e ir dándoselos a otras naciones como La India, Indonesia, Filipinas, Vietnam, México, etc. Evidentemetne los chinos no se iban a quedar con las manos en los bolsillos, algo harían antes de que se les ponga un paro de más del 20% en el que probablemente el propio sistema político chino entraría en serias dificultades.
> 
> Respecto a las patentes y tecnología, si bien es cierto que en China son absolutametne punteros en algunos sectores, también es verdad que las distancias no son siderales y mediante política económica e inversión podría conllevarse la situación sin mayores problemas.



Claro que sí preciosa, y en esos 5 años de bloqueo total irían tirando del stock de iPhones que tienen los almacenes de Amazon.

El “algo harían” de los chinos, mientras Occidente va cambiando esos contratos de suministros a países que van a generar esa capacidad industrial masiva de la nada o que te van a mandar a tomar por culo (India) como han hecho con las sanciones a Rusia, seguro que se queda en nada, porque los chinos han demostrado estos últimos 30 años ser gilipollas, no tener visión estratégica de ningún tipo, y andar por ahí como pollos sin cabeza. Llegarán no al 20% sino al 40% de paro y volverán suplicantes a pedirnos que les dejemos fabricar tostadoras. Igual que iban a suplicarnos miles de millones de dosis Pfizer.



Teuro dijo:


> Esta guerra lo único que demuestra es que los ucranianos fueron ingenuos al devolver a Rusia las mas de 1000 cabezas nucleares que tenían en 1991, y también demuestra que los países que se han acogido al Tratado de No Proliferación Nuclear han sido vilmente engañados por los lobbies de las nacioens nucleares para quedarse con el monopolio del arma. Tras esta invasión lo lógico es que Ucrania se nuclearice con unos cientos de cabezas nucleares, lo mismo que Polonia, Rumanía, Turquía y prácticamente toda nación que limita con Rusia.



Como si hubiesen tenido otra puta opción. En serio ¿en que puto mundo vives? Estamos en confianza ¿qué nos quieres vender?


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Sep 2022)

La guerra puede escalar hasta el nivel nuclear, llegados ahí no resulta escalable, por lo que entiendo que no sería una bomba puntual ni unas cuantas esperando equivalencias progresivas, sino un ataque total y devastador para colapsar cualquier respuesta enemiga.
Bases extrangeras y nacionales, flotas y satélites, ciudades y centros de mando control y comunicaciones.

Pues ya han prosperado respecto a la ultima bandera ucra que vimos en un vídeo que se puso por aquí,,, pues aquella fué para celebrar que habían tomado una caseta de aperos.

Ciertamente la frase lapidaria para Europa de Wonder Leyen resulta de gravedad inusitada, y digna de un mínimo análisis.
No busca salvar a los Ucranianos de su sufrimiento, sino literalmente extender tal sufrimiento al resto de los Europeos como justa restitución.
Por supuesto ella se excluye de ser sujeto receptor de tal multiplicación del sufrimiento y de ser Europea... hablando en tercera persona, dice sufran en vez de suframos.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Como ya dijimos anteiormente, caquitas rusas. REtirada po la puerta trasera sin hacer mucho escandalo. No se enfaden los HIMARS:


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Jooooder, madre del amor hermoso… 

Cuando tienen que tirar de víctimas de la ESO para hacer de CMs la cosa debe andar jodida…


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Rusia podría haber destruido todas las centrales eléctricas de Ucrania, tal y como hizo la OTAN con Serbia, y sin embargo no lo ha hecho.



Ssshhh, no lo digas muy alto que a alguno le puede estallar la cabeza intentando procesar eso.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A @brus todo eso le importa un carajo .... lo que le importa es que el recibo de la luz le ha pasao de 200 € el año pasao a 400 € este. Y a millones y millones de @brus en toda europa .....
> 
> Mientras tanto el @brus ruso tiene la luz, la calefacción y la gasofa prácticamente gratis.



Sin curro, pero "la gasofa gratis".......


----------



## torque_200bc (5 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El objetivo de Rusia era invadir Ucrania en febrero mediante una "Blitzkrieg", deponer a Zelensky, colocar un gobierno títere, abandonar Ucrania y manejar la política de Kiev desde Moscú. A su vez que Occidente acatara la política de hechos consumados, seguir vendido gas a Alemania, no ser víctima de ninguna sanción occidental y seguir secretamente armándose mientras seguía comerciando con el resto del Mundo.
> 
> Todas los demás "análisis" y "justificadiones" son "a posteriori" y no son más que propaganda inmunda que beben gente faltos de entendederas para justificar todos los errores y hechos acaecidos hasta ahora.



En la parte militar, si. La económica creo que rusia sí que la tenía planificada y está funcionando, por eso el g7 está escalando con el tema del tope del gas, una decisión que arriesga muy seriamente la posición de dominio del sistema financiero occidental.

En cualquier caso, incluso fracasando la conquista militar, el plan b de rusia siempre ha sido destruir Ucrania antes de dejar que caiga en manos americanas y eso lo sabíamos todos. Los rusos no se van a marchar de Ucrania, los territorios perdidos no se van a recuperar jamás porque la otan no tiene capacidad de ejecutar una victoria limpia en Ucrania y el resto seguirá siendo bombardeado periódicamente.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es mi opinión.
> 
> Un poco de psicología:
> 
> ...



Ya...a ti te matan un familiar y vas a decir que"uy, ha sio una lucha igualitaria...."

Yo cada vez flipo más con lo absurdas que son las excusas que ponéis, superáis el listón de lo absurdo día tras día, es una gozada...


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

PREGUNTA SERIA

¿Alguien sabe si los CM cobran tarifa plana, por mensajes publicados, por likes y respuestas, …?

Si solo se thankean y se contestan entre ellos, como pasa básicamente en este hilo ¿también cobran?


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Aún no entiendes el por qué de mi mensaje ¿verdad? 

Que nivel Maribel. Víctima de la ESO no es un insulto, es una descripción fidedigna del conocimiento que atesoras y compartes con nosotros por unos euros de mierda.

Aclárame como cobráis, si es por mensaje, likes o una combinación de ambos, que tengo interés…


----------



## Hal8995 (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> PREGUNTA SERIA
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si los CM cobran tarifa plana, por mensajes publicados, por likes y respuestas, …?
> 
> Si solo se thankean y se contestan entre ellos, como pasa básicamente en este hilo ¿también cobran?



No, no . No cobran nada por los likes y respuestas q se hacen entre ellos ( intragrupo ).

Solo cuando encuentran un ingenuo como tú que les contesta y les ayuda a entorpecer el hilo.

Ignóralos por favor. Te lo pido por muchos de este hilo.


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Sep 2022)

*x*


El Veraz dijo:


> Como ya dijimos anteiormente, caquitas rusas. REtirada po la puerta trasera sin hacer mucho escandalo. No se enfaden los HIMARS:



Tu entiendes todo al revés, ?...
! Camino a la desmiliarización de Ucrania,,,,!
No me extraña que seas VOtanero con ese nivel de comprensión lectora.


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

A ver, mi única idea al contestarte es que si alguien despistado entra a buscar algún tipo de información alternativa identifique rápidamente a los gilipollas a sueldo que no hacen más que esparcir mierda.

Trabajo que ya haces tú muy bien solito, con el tipo de letra que usas, tus respuestas inconexas, faltas de ortografía y magnos conocimientos geográficos.

No obstante, te respondo para que se pueda observar lo poco capacitado que estas para tu miserable trabajo de intoxicador globalista.

Sin perdernos en cuáles son los planes exactos del Kremlin hoy, que obviamente nadie conoce en este foro, si Rusia quisiese conseguir una rendición rápida de Ucrania *y* considerase ese territorio un país extranjero, habría realizado una campaña area clásica arrasando las infraestructuras ucranianas, como se ha hecho toda la vida.

No necesita bombardear la central nuclear más grande de Europa para privar a Ucrania de ese suministro eléctrico, sólo ocuparla, como está haciendo ahora ¿Eres consciente de la gilipollez que acabas de escribir?

Podría seguir desmontando toda la basura que esparces pero ya he cumplido mi cometido.

A pastar.


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Hostia, eres grande, te lo puse en negrita y aún no sabes porque te llamo víctima de la ESO.

¿De donde os sacan? ¿Necesitas una pista de donde has hecho el ridículo de una manera espantosa? ¿Te lo pinto?


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> *x*
> 
> Tu entiendes todo al revés, ?...
> ! Camino a la desmiliarización de Ucrania,,,,!
> No me extraña que seas BOtanero con ese nivel de comprensión lectora.



¿De donde sacan a esta gente? No distinguen el norte del sur, ni saben encontrar el país del que hablan en el puto Google Maps


----------



## Mabuse (5 Sep 2022)

Pedro12 dijo:


> _El momento antes de la tormenta perfecta (segunda parte)_
> 
> “_*Ahora es un momento especialmente delicado en el que la alta volatilidad de los precios lleva la relación precio-demanda más allá de los límites de la lógica generalmente aceptada.”*_
> 
> ...



Mientras Sicilia y Nápoles aceptaron el cambio de poder surgido tras la caída del imperio, el norte siguió languideciendo durante siglos exprimiendo a su población para mentener a sus jerifaltes para en el siguiente cambio de rumbo hacerlo aún más brutalmente y por supuesto vengarse de la prsperidad sureña. Es por eso por lo que Oriente debe arrasar sin piedad los centros de poder occidentales y perseguir a sus líderes hasta el último rincón del planeta, y si es necesario del universo. Son gente incapaz del menor cambio, anclados en el tribalismo y las castas, rémoras de un pasado oscuro y bárbaro que deberíamos haber abandonado hace ya mucho.


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No, no . No cobran nada por los likes y respuestas q se hacen entre ellos ( intragrupo ).
> 
> Solo cuando encuentran un ingenuo como tú que les contesta y les ayuda a entorpecer el hilo.
> 
> Ignóralos por favor. Te lo pido por muchos de este hilo.



Tienes razón, disculpa. La tentación es grande.


----------



## La biografia (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Esto es la enésima prueba de que Europa entera está subordinada a un liderazgo de traidores quintacolumnistas que buscan la destrucción económica del continente y su total desindustrialización.
> La cuestión sigue siendo la misma ¿a sueldo de quien están? Porque el objetivo está claro…



De China.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (5 Sep 2022)

Jajaja IGUALDAD DE DERECHOS Y OBLIGACIONES. Que pensará Montero, Almeida y etc., al respecto...??.


----------



## damnun_infectum (5 Sep 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Pido un resumen de la cuadrilla de "youtubers yagos", si alguien los sigue viendo. Yo hace tiempo que no trago con ellos, pero tengo curiosidad de saber como venden la superofensiva ucraniana.



Yo dejé de usarlo para dormir la siesta.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> El brus ruso tiene una esperanza de vida una tasa de alcoholismo y unos indices de desarrollo económicos más cercanos a un indio que a un europeo y la economía de su país se degrada rapidísimamente, pero según tu que Rusia se vaya a tomar por culo mucho no importa porque a Europa la guerra le hace un daño económico muy inferior y por lo tanto el genio enanito del Kremlin decide prolongar la guerra en vez de ganarla rápido y dejar de perder soldados y de hacer el ridículo a nivel internacional



Aquí ya os han pillado el truco, ¿por qué seguís insistiendo?


----------



## terro6666 (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A @brus todo eso le importa un carajo .... lo que le importa es que el recibo de la luz le ha pasao de 200 € el año pasao a 400 € este. Y a millones y millones de @brus en toda europa .....
> 
> Mientras tanto el @brus ruso tiene la luz, la calefacción y la gasofa prácticamente gratis.



Y se hace bocatas de gasofa gratis.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pili33 (5 Sep 2022)

¿Vendrán a recuclatarlas forzosamente a las refugiadas ucranianas en España?
¿Irán a Ucrania desde España voluntariamente por su país y sus principios?
No lo creo. Maricón el último.


----------



## crocodile (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Como ya dijimos anteiormente, caquitas rusas. REtirada po la puerta trasera sin hacer mucho escandalo. No se enfaden los HIMARS:



Es todo lo contrario , son tropas rusas que van a Crimea y de alli a Kherson, ja ja ja ja , los folla OTAN os tragais todo. Ja ja ja ja.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


>



No es cierto…pero como propaganda no está mal jeje


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El precio de atacar


Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev Una guerra posicional en la que no hay acciones a gran escala que vayan a pasar a la historia causa, antes o después, fatiga tanto entre los participantes directos,…




slavyangrad.es











El precio de atacar


05/09/2022

Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev 


Una guerra posicional en la que no hay acciones a gran escala que vayan a pasar a la historia causa, antes o después, fatiga tanto entre los participantes directos, el personal militar, y la población civil, rehén de los éxitos de las acciones de una de las partes en conflicto. Es esta fatiga psicológica la que provoca deserciones y rendiciones masivas. Es esa fatiga psicológica la que hace que la población pida con más insistencia la paz.

La población ucraniana está, sin duda, cansada de la guerra, que no está teniendo lugar según el escenario que tan activamente ha presentado el discurso oficial de Kiev [una encuesta publicada en _The Washington Post_ muestra que, pese a la retórica nacionalista y de victoria, el deseo de paz y la voluntad de compromiso aumenta a medida que la guerra toca a las personas-_Ed_]. La población europea también está cansada de la guerra, una vez que ha perdido calidad de vida a cambio de nada más que perspectivas de enfrentarse a un invierno frío a corto plazo. Es posible que aquellos que llenan Ucrania de armas, munición y dinero también estén cansados de la guerra.

Por norma, la fatiga psicológica lleva a derrotas catastróficas en el frente o a cambios en el poder y, por ello, a cambios en el curso político. Rodeado por numerosos asesores y consultores, no hay duda de que Volodymyr Zelensky comprende las consecuencias de la actual situación. También sabe que solo una dinámica significativa en el frente va a motivar a las tropas, garantizar la lealtad de la población y prolongar las relaciones con los socios occidentales, que quieren ver que el dinero enviado a Ucrania funciona.

Como era de esperar, la ofensiva anunciada de antemano y ya esperada, que ha terminado con la derrota de algunas unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania relativamente preparadas para el combate cerca de Jerson y la destrucción de fuerzas especiales de élite cerca de Energodar, era importante para Kiev.

Según los resultados de estas operaciones, preparadas durante mucho tiempo con la participación de especialistas extranjeros, el ejército ha tenido que animar a la población, que ha tenido que creer en el poder de las armas ucranianas, los socios occidentales han comprobado el _beneficio_ de su inversión y los propaganditas ucranianos han tenido un buen material para la escalada de la guerra informativa y psicológica, porque enaltecer al ejército de Ucrania, entre cuyos éxitos se encuentra ejecutar prisioneros de guerra, se está haciendo más difícil.

El intento de los oficiales de Kiev y el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de esconder el nivel real de bajas sufridas a causa de la contraofensiva de Jerson son como una agonía prolongada antes de una muerte inevitable. Si hasta ahora Kiev se las había arreglado para esconder ante la población, que al contrario que los militares pueden ser mantenidos en cierta ignorancia, lo que ocurría realmente, tras la derrota de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya es imposible esconder las bajas.

La administración regional de Transcarpatia declaró el 2 de septiembre día de duelo por los soldados caídos y toda la prensa se llenó de obituarios exaltando a los héroes caídos. Tampoco fue posible esconder el nivel de bajas tras el resultado de la _operación especial_ para tomar la central de Zaporozhie, que no ha contribuido a elevar la moral de los soldados y no debe de haber convencido a la población de la inevitabilidad de la victoria de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

¿Podría Zelensky no ser consciente de las consecuencias cuando empezó la _operación_? ¿Creyó realmente que las agrupaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Jerson, Járkov y Energodar, que solo tienen en su haber una heroica retirada, serían capaces de dar la vuelta a la campaña militar e infligir una aplastante derrota a las unidades del ejército ruso? Es improbable. Se puede considerar a Zelensky un criminal de guerra, pero es imprudente considerarle un idiota. Sabía perfectamente bien lo bien cómo iban a acabar las aventuras, pero aun así dio la orden que ha costado centenares de vidas de soldados y fuerzas especiales. Es posible que no le importaran esas vidas, ya que las apuestas en el juego iniciado en el territorio de Ucrania están muy altas. Se puede decir que el destino del actual régimen de Ucrania se está decidiendo ahora mismo.

Se acerca el invierno, cuando será difícil cumplir las promesas tanto a la población ucraniana como a la europea. Y teniendo en cuenta las perspectivas, el conflicto en el territorio de Ucrania ya no se ve desde el prisma de la ideología sino desde el de la racionalidad. Los políticos occidentales tienen que convencer a su población de que es preciso seguir financiando la aventura ucraniana y los políticos ucranianos necesitan mantener la lealtad de la población local, parte de la cual ya está cansada de la guerra, no cree en el éxito de las topas y en silencio se piensan un plan para viajar a Zaporozhie, territorio en el que fácilmente pueden conseguirse pasaportes rusos [las colas en los puestos de control de acceso a territorio controlado por Rusia se han repetido últimamente-_Ed_].

Es comprensible que esas perspectivas empujen a Zelensky a apresurarse en la toma de unas decisiones que cuestan vidas a un elevado número de tropas ucranianas. No le importan esas personas. Necesita un mínimo éxito para prolongar la vida de este gobierno. Para ello, está dispuesto a ignorar los actos de duelo, cuya regularidad seguirá aumentando en los territorios y regiones controlados por Kiev. Pero la pregunta es cuándo se quedará este régimen sin soldados que enviar a la muerte en busca de ilusorios objetivos imposibles. ¿Cuándo se darán cuenta los ucranianos que aún siguen vivos de la aventura prolongada no tiene futuro y que el papel que les ha asignado Occidente no es grato?


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que salvo Mariupol prácticamente el corredor Crimea Dombass cayó sin pegar un tiro, en pocos días y con la aquiescencia de gran parte de la población.



Este es el punto que los otanistas no quieren ver.

Mientras esas 30.000 tropas Rusas estaban alrededor de Kiev, concentrando todo el foco mediático de medio mundo, por el sur Rusia avanzaba sin oposición.

No sólo ese corredor entre Donbass y Crimea, sino todo el Oblast de Jerson.

Si uno mira el mapa de situación geográfica de Jerson, de haberla tenido que tomar Rusia con las armas creo sería imposible. Una zona industrial gigantesca en medio del río, la hubieran hecho impenetrable. Cayó sin pegar un tiro, y no sólo la ciudad sino todo su territorio.

Jerson es importante porque controla el agua. Y cuando Rusia afianzó todo el sur, en ese momento.... Sin luchar..... se retiró del norte. No fue que Kiev tras duros combates obligó a Rusia a retirarse. No. Rusia se retiró sin sufrir bajas. Tal fue la sorpresa en Kiev que incluso pasó más de un día entre la retirada Rusa y la entrada de tropas Ucras en sus posiciones.

El engaño fue de jugada maestra.

Mientras en Kiev como no pueden explicar como perdieron todo el sur sin q Rusia pegara un tiro solo les queda explotar la idea de que ellos ganaron en Kiev. Pero si cualquiera pone en una balanza que perdió cada uno esos días podrá fácilmente ver que pesa más. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Operación especial, 4 de septiembre. Principal de RIA Novosti:

▪ La fuerza aérea rusa ha eliminado hasta 50 mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Kurakhovo, en la DNR, según el Ministerio de Defensa

▪ Los militares rusos han atacado el cuartel general de la formación nacional ucraniana Kraken cerca de Járkiv, según el Ministerio de Defensa

▪ Las tropas ucranianas perdieron 11 tanques y más de 150 hombres en 24 horas en la dirección Nikolaevo-Krivorozhskoye

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha denunciado a los periodistas ucranianos y occidentales que intentaron unirse a una comitiva del OIEA en un viaje a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya: según el ministerio, debían informar a la comunidad mundial de la toma de la central por parte de Kiev en caso de que fuera tomada el 1 de septiembre

▪ Los representantes de los medios de comunicación ucranianos o de otros países que iban a acompañar a los expertos del OIEA a la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya desde el territorio controlado por Kiev el 1 de septiembre no estaban en las listas acordadas

▪ No hubo bombardeos en ZNPP y Energodar durante la noche y el domingo por la mañana, los expertos del OIEA seguirán trabajando en la planta hasta al menos el 5 de septiembre, según la administración regional









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

torque_200bc dijo:


> En la parte militar, si. La económica creo que rusia sí que la tenía planificada y está funcionando, por eso el g7 está escalando con el tema del tope del gas, una decisión que arriesga muy seriamente la posición de dominio del sistema financiero occidental.



La UE no esta arriesgando nada salvo el bolsillo de sus ciudadanos. El gas y el petroleo ruso seguirán llegando a Occidente, sólo que en lugar de hacerlo comodamente por los medios habituales ahora llegarán a través de China, India, Arabia Saudi y algún otro páis que se ofrecera como intermediario a cambio de una comisión que tu pagarás de tu bolsillo y que la eléctrica y petrolero de turno te repercutirá adecuadamente a tu bolsillo. Por supuesto ni Von der Leyen ni Borrell pagan la luz ni se pagan la gasólina y por supuesto muchos de ellos no se verán afectados.

Esto no ha ido de una guerra por la libertad de nadie, es Europa que no esta de acuerdo con que Rusia no se comporte como se espera que debe comportarse un país no Europeo que es socio comercial de Europa (debe comportarse como una colonia) y le quieren doblegar a base de sanciones. Por desgracia para nosotros el cálculo lo han hecho mal. Rusia resistirá mal que bien las sanciones con mayor o menor dolor pero eso nunca ha cambiado nada, ni Cuba, ni best Corea, ni Iran ni ningún país se han movido jamas un apice de sus posiciones por las sanciones, y a nosotros nos traerá mucho dolor. Había una solución más fácil pero la chulería de occidente le impidió implementarla, alguien les convenció que unos mesecitos de sanciones y guerra en Ucrania Rusia correría a pedir perdon y no esta siendo así y no va a ser así. La UE debe desaparecer y además los países perifericos si quieren tener alguna oportunidad de desarrollo deberían abandonarla por si mismos porque ya esta claro quienes son UE y quienes son las colonias de la UE.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pues me recuerda a esto ...




Esas leyes que tratan de implementar los países bálticos no deben permitirse en la UE o serán el inicio de otras muchas peores. Los países bálticos se comportan como perros rabiosos atados por sus amos anglos y deberían ser expulsados de la UE.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues me recuerda a esto ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179672
> 
> ...



Ya, pero es que confiscar es robar a ciudadanos.

Occidente ha dejado de ser el referente moral en la teoría, en la práctica hace unos cuantos años que dejó de serlo


----------



## Octubrista (5 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


>



El panfleto británico amarillista por excelencia que se les vuelve putiniano 
Deben de estar las cosas muy jodidas por las islas.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya, pero es que confiscar es robar a ciudadanos.
> 
> Occidente ha dejado de ser el referente moral en la teoría, en la práctica hace unos cuantos años que dejó de serlo



Es un síntoma de que Europa no respeta sus propios principios ... Empezaron a saltarselos con los confinamientos y pasaportes ilegales y ahora ya da igual, saben que a la borregada le dará igual, cualquier cosa ... Si hoy confiscan a ciudadanos rusos y no pasa nada, mañana confiscarán a cualquier otro por cualquier otro motivo y tampoco pasará nada.


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí ya os han pillado el truco, ¿por qué seguís insistiendo?



Es el único sitio donde creen que todavía les hacen un mínimo de caso, en los demás lugares son invisibles y prescindibles.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

☢ Los terroristas ucranianos bombardean los alrededores de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya

Un miembro de la administración estatal regional de Zaporizhzhya informa de que los asentamientos de Kamenko-Dneprovsk y Vodyanoy han sido objeto de fuego de artillería
Estos asentamientos están situados en las proximidades de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, a una distancia de 7 y 9 km de la misma.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Poco a poco y sin pausa, la desnazificación prosigue con el ejército ucraniano, que es uno de los objetivos…





05.09.2022 СРОЧНЫЕ НОВОСТИ с Украины: Сражение за ВЫСОКОПОЛЬЕ решит исход контрнаступления ВСУ. Карта боевых действия сегодня (17 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*Ofensiva en el Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania a finales del 4 de septiembre de 2022*

▪ Las fuerzas rusas golpearon las acumulaciones de mano de obra enemiga en Stukalovka, Shalyhyno, Esmani, Seredina-Budy, Znob-Novgorodsky y Krasnopolye en la región de Sumy, así como en Mykhailinskaya Sloboda en la región de Chernihiv.

▪ A pesar del contraataque nunca antes lanzado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kharkiv, el enemigo ha intensificado sus operaciones de artillería:
➖Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Kazachya Lopan, Udy, Sosnovka y Bolshiye Prokhody en el norte de la región de Kharkiv. Izyum y Balakleya fueron objeto de un bombardeo masivo por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Barvenkiv.
➖Los DRG ucranianos entran periódicamente en el territorio controlado por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los grupos de francotiradores enemigos están operando en los alrededores de la Ud.
➖Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra la ubicación del batallón nacional Kraken en el distrito de Kiev de Kharkiv.
La artillería y la aviación rusas operaron sobre objetivos cerca de Stary Saltov, Andreevka, Dolyna, Husarovka, Slatino, Chuhuyev y Peremohy.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas reivindicaron la toma de la aldea de Ozernoye en la orilla norte del Seversky Donets en la dirección Slovyansk-Barvenkiv. En realidad, la salida resultó ser una maniobra de relaciones públicas: el enemigo cruzó el río en un pequeño grupo y tomó una serie de fotografías en el pueblo vacío de la zona gris, tras lo cual se retiró a sus posiciones iniciales.

A pesar del control formal del asentamiento por parte de las fuerzas aliadas, no hay ninguna fortaleza en Ozerny, ya que cualquier ubicación allí sería vulnerable debido al terreno: el asentamiento está en una zona baja.

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente en la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).
➖ En Soledar y Bakhmut, las fuerzas aliadas se enfrentan en combates de posición en las afueras.
➖ Continúan los enfrentamientos en Kodem: las unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner están expulsando al enemigo en las afueras del oeste del asentamiento.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas aliadas combaten en los suburbios de la capital de la DNR.
➖Las formaciones ucranianas han vuelto a bombardear zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk, con heridos y muertos entre los civiles.
➖DNR unidades de la Milicia Popular están luchando por bastiones en la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk entre Peski y Pervomaisky.
➖Las fuerzas unidas están haciendo retroceder al enemigo de la estación de tren de Mayorskaya, al noroeste de Horlivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, los bandos se enfrentan en duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto. Los artilleros rusos atacan las posiciones de las AFU en Nikopol y Marganets, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper, desde donde se bombardea la ZAPP.

▪ En la dirección de Krivoy Rog continúan los combates activos por Vysokopolye y Olhino. Esta mañana las unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas abandonaron Vysokopolye para evitar el cerco. A las 16:00 horas, las tropas rusas lanzaron un contraataque y, según la información preliminar, consiguieron arrasar la línea del frente, recuperando las posiciones que habían dejado atrás.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## eltonelero (5 Sep 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> ¿Vendrán a recuclatarlas forzosamente a las refugiadas ucranianas en España?
> ¿Irán a Ucrania desde España voluntariamente por su país y sus principios?
> No lo creo. Maricón el último.



me estuve informando y las mujeres que se pueden librar son las que tienen hijos menores de 18 años o las de ciertas profesiones liberales o de servicios. 
Me imagino que ni tocarán el tema de las que ya están fuera de chochopatera. 
Lo que si que puede provocar efecto estampida es que las mujeres seleccionadas para servicio militar tienen prohibido salir del pais por lo que no podrán viajar. Eso en una guerra que durará minimo dos o tres años. 
Si habia chortis ucras que estaban dudando de si irse o no incluso algunas que estaban pensando en volver, eso puede ser un detonante para que haya una nueva oleada de mujeres jovenes empoderadas que no quieran quedarse estancadas en su pais aunque sea sin luchar.


----------



## Karma bueno (5 Sep 2022)

Los ingleses, siempre Los ingleses...

*Medvedev dice que amenazar a Rusia es “jugar al ajedrez con la muerte” y el resultado puede ser “el fin de la humanidad”*





El expresidente de Rusia, Dmitri Medvedev, uno de los colaboradores más cercanos de Vladimir Putin, ha redoblado el nivel de sus amenazas a Occidente en sus últimas declaraciones, este fin de semana.
Medvedev dijo que cualquier interferencia en los asuntos de su nación culminaría en un “juego de ajedrez con la muerte”. Además, añadió que los “sueños sucios de los pervertidos anglosajones” estaban estimulando los esfuerzos para “paralizar” a su país hambriento de guerra.

En una publicación en su canal de Telegram, Medvedev dijo: “(La caída de Rusia) son los sueños sucios de los pervertidos anglosajones, que se van a dormir con un pensamiento secreto sobre la ruptura de nuestro estado, pensando en cómo despedazarnos, cortarnos en pedacitos”.
“Tales intentos son muy peligrosos y no deben subestimarse. Esos soñadores ignoran un simple axioma: una desintegración forzosa de una potencia nuclear es siempre un juego de ajedrez con la muerte, en el que se sabe precisamente cuándo llega el jaque y el mate: el fin del mundo para la humanidad”, amenazó el expresidente.
Por si fuera poco, Medvedev recordó en sus declaraciones en su canal de Telegram que los arsenales nucleares de Rusia son “la mejor garantía para salvaguardar la Gran Rusia”.
Medvedev fue presidente de la Federación Rusa de 2008 a 2012 y primer ministro ruso de 2012 a 2020. El 15 de enero de 2020 renunció a su cargo y pasó a ocupar el puesto de vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad del país.










Medvedev dice que amenazar a Rusia es "jugar al ajedrez con la muerte" y el resultado puede ser "el fin de la humanidad"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## bigmaller (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya, pero es que confiscar es robar a ciudadanos.
> 
> Occidente ha dejado de ser el referente moral en la teoría, en la práctica hace unos cuantos años que dejó de serlo




El problema no es que pague el ciudadano.; que tambien. 
El problema es la industria..... Y sobretodo la intensiva en energia..... 

Cuanto le costará a navantia construir una fragata frente a corea del sur? 

Corea ya tiene el placet USAno para comprar gas ruso...

Cuanto le costará a seat vender un coche frente a yundai.... 

Lavadoras? Frigorificos, gruas, camiones... Aviones..... Como queda la industria europea frente a usa? 

Ahora solo queda el acuerdo de libre comercio USA-Europa para que estados unidos se quede de facto con europa, y en diez años más el fin del euro y la implantacion del dolar. 

Usa tendria la cabeza de puente en europa para todas las futuras guerras contra eurasia.


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

*Gas Natural europeo sube en apertura 30% por el corte ruso*
09:20 || 05/09/2022

*  "Damos comienzo a los Juegos del Hambre" *


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

La edición afgana de Aamaj News informa de una explosión cerca de la embajada rusa en la calle Dar-ul-Uman de Kabul. No hay detalles del incidente en este momento






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Peshgo informa de que se produjo una explosión en el exterior de la sección consular cuando un miembro de la embajada rusa salió de la misma.

Según informes no confirmados, al menos 20 personas murieron y otras resultaron heridas. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Pili33 (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El precio de atacar
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Alexey Zotiev Una guerra posicional en la que no hay acciones a gran escala que vayan a pasar a la historia causa, antes o después, fatiga tanto entre los participantes directos,…
> ...



Buen artículo.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Nadie ha dicho que ese petroleo viaje a ningun lado, aunque una parte si lo hace, lo que digo, y no lo digo yo sino que lo dice el resto del mundo y en particular los que trabajan en ese negocio, es que ese petroleo que no compramos a Rusia directamente nos lo venden esos países previa comisión (porque no son gilipollas) ....

India saca partido de las sanciones a Rusia: le compra petróleo barato y lo revende refinado y más caro a Europa

La jugada maestra de Arabia Saudí: compra petróleo ruso barato para vender el suyo más caro

China le vende a Europa el petróleo y gas ruso a más precio que si compraran directo a Rusia

Seguimos comprando petroleo y gas rusos porque no hay otra forma de mantener en marcha la economía, es sólo que no se lo compramos directamente. El comportamiento hipocrita de siempre de los europeos. A eso le hemos llamado independencia energética y tal ... No me digáis que no mola. Bueno, no es la primera vez, las vacunas del COVID inmunizaban no se si os acordáis ...


----------



## Nicors (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Como ya dijimos anteiormente, caquitas rusas. REtirada po la puerta trasera sin hacer mucho escandalo. No se enfaden los HIMARS:



Menudos cobardes los rusos, muy valientes para asesinar y violar mujeres y niños pero cuando les golpean a la primera de cambio salen por patas como mariconas, rusos hijoputas.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Gas Natural europeo sube en apertura 30% por el corte ruso*
> 09:20 || 05/09/2022



Y así nos van a tener todo el puto invierno ... Ayer nos """bajo""" la luz un poquito hasta 0,25 € kwh ... Veras que pronto volvemos al 0,6 € Kwh ...


----------



## bigmaller (5 Sep 2022)

Del 21 de abril? 

Dile a oryx que vuelva a contarlos.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Ya bueno ... Yo si te creo hermana, es sólo que en el hilo se hablan de confiscar los bienes de ciudadanos individuales que no tienen relación alguna con esos gobiernos y eso es claramente discriminatorio. ¿Donde esta la UE que protege hasta la extenuación los derechos de los gays, lesbianas y demás ralea similar ante un abuso tan claro de un parlamente de un país miembro? Si es tan fácil que la UE se deshaga de sus principio entonces es que no hay principios en realidad y España tiene que considerar que nosotros somos una colonia más .. Pronto nos darán a nosotros el mismo trato que a los rusos, de hecho, obligandonos a renunciar a nuestros pactos preferenciales con Argelia ya lo hicieron y nos trataron como los pedigüeños que somos. La UE debe desaparecer


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Combatientes de las Fuerzas Aliadas recuperan un bastión en la dirección de Mariinskiy de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Las fuerzas aliadas avanzan con éxito en la dirección de Mariinsk. Como resultado de una potente descarga de artillería, que fue acompañada por la destrucción de cámaras de observación mediante el uso de ATGMs, una parte de los efectivos del enemigo fue destruida y el resto escapó. Como resultado, se ocupó y despejó un importante bastión enemigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides, mucha.



quieres hemoal tontica?


----------



## bigmaller (5 Sep 2022)

Que fuentes dan mas barato gas que un puto tubo? Que paises son? Ilustrenos.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La UE no esta arriesgando nada salvo el bolsillo de sus ciudadanos. El gas y el petroleo ruso seguirán llegando a Occidente, sólo que en lugar de hacerlo comodamente por los medios habituales ahora llegarán a través de China, India, Arabia Saudi y algún otro páis que se ofrecera como intermediario a cambio de una comisión que tu pagarás de tu bolsillo y que la eléctrica y petrolero de turno te repercutirá adecuadamente a tu bolsillo. Por supuesto ni Von der Leyen ni Borrell pagan la luz ni se pagan la gasólina y por supuesto muchos de ellos no se verán afectados.
> 
> Esto no ha ido de una guerra por la libertad de nadie, es Europa que no esta de acuerdo con que Rusia no se comporte como se espera que debe comportarse un país no Europeo que es socio comercial de Europa (debe comportarse como una colonia) y le quieren doblegar a base de sanciones. Por desgracia para nosotros el cálculo lo han hecho mal. Rusia resistirá mal que bien las sanciones con mayor o menor dolor pero eso nunca ha cambiado nada, ni Cuba, ni best Corea, ni Iran ni ningún país se han movido jamas un apice de sus posiciones por las sanciones, y a nosotros nos traerá mucho dolor. Había una solución más fácil pero la chulería de occidente le impidió implementarla, alguien les convenció que unos mesecitos de sanciones y guerra en Ucrania Rusia correría a pedir perdon y no esta siendo así y no va a ser así. La UE debe desaparecer y además los países perifericos si quieren tener alguna oportunidad de desarrollo deberían abandonarla por si mismos porque ya esta claro quienes son UE y quienes son las colonias de la UE.



En general es bastante acertado lo que dices, pero si dejas fuera de la ecuación a EEUU, que es quien dirige a Europa, faltas a la verdad de forma grave. Imagino que sencillamente se te ha pasado hacerlo, no pretendo decir que sea intencionadamente.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Sep 2022)

De cual..... De que parte del mundo y a que precio vas a traer gas si russia solo por la subida del rublo te puede hacer descuentos del 20% y seguir ganando dinero record... .


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso causa una derrota de fuego en toda la línea del frente — lo principal del informe enemigo del estado mayor de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Los principales objetivos de la Federación Rusa no han cambiado. En las últimas 24 horas, ha lanzado 25 misiles y más de 22 ataques aéreos contra instalaciones militares ucranianas. También ha lanzado ataques de fuego con tanques, BMP, morteros, cañones y artillería de cohetes a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.
▪ Los militantes ucranianos siguen intentando mantener ciertas líneas e impedir el avance del ejército ruso en territorio ucraniano.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas en las zonas de Artemivsk, Veselaya Dolina, Zaitsevo, Kodoma y Soledar.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las unidades rusas están asaltando los asentamientos de Pervomayskoye, Vodyane y Nevelskoye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Nunca supiste porque te llamaba víctima de la ESO.

Esta es una de las 51 fragatas en servicio de la Marina estadounidense.




Una fragata es un barco. A lo mejor no conocías la palabra.

Esto es un mapa de Afganistán. Es un país de Asía Central sin salida al mar.




En los mapas, el mar se pinta de azul clarito.

Seguramente no sepas ni ubicar Ucrania en un mapa mudo* de Europa.

* (Mapa mudo no es un mapa que no habla, es un mapa con el contorno de los países sin su nombre escrito)

Eres un payaso ignorante que pega enlaces que no entiende y repite como un loro las mismas estupideces una y otra vez.

Cuando pases frío este invierno recuerda a que a tus amos le importas una mierda, pero que si quieres puedes ponerte tetas sin el permiso de tus padres. A lo mejor así encuentras algo de consuelo.

O lo mismo ni eres español y os sacan de algún agujero a lo otro lado del charco, de ahí que no supieses que es la ESO. 

A pastar.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Zelenski advierte a los europeos que se preparen para un invierno difícil Por Reuters


Zelenski advierte a los europeos que se preparen para un invierno difícil




es.investing.com





_Nada que no sepamos en este resumen de Reuters, solo esto:_

...

Por separado, la embajada de Estados Unidos en Moscú dijo que John Sullivan, el embajador desde su nombramiento por el ex presidente Donald Trump en 2019, había dejado su puesto y se retiraba del servicio diplomático.

Un funcionario del Departamento de Estado dijo que Sullivan había cumplido con la duración típica de su gira.

...

_Como está en castellano quien quiera leerlo integro arriba tiene el enlace._


----------



## No al NOM (5 Sep 2022)

Para que no te acusen de nada, que hoy hablar mal de esas personas está hasta perseguido y penado, os aconsejo utilizar el término " los que masacran palestinos "

Otaneros hijos de puta


----------



## pemebe (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Como ya dijimos anteiormente, caquitas rusas. REtirada po la puerta trasera sin hacer mucho escandalo. No se enfaden los HIMARS:



Con lo fácil que es ir a Google Maps y mirar la posición relativa del puente de ferrocarril versus el puente de coches.
Visto desde Crimea el puente de ferrocarril queda a la derecha.
El coche va de Crimea a Rusia Continental.
Aunque el tren está parado, la parte más cercana a Rusia no tiene cabeza tractora.

Luego el tren va en dirección Crimea (y si está parado en el puente es porque hay mucho atasco en Crimea, siendo como es el puente un objetivo para los ucranianos).


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

No te enfades conmigo que yo si te creo hermana ... pero que culpa tengo yo si los redactores del economista o el WSJ no te creen.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Durante el último día, en el curso de las acciones ofensivas activas del ejército de la LNR, el enemigo sufrió pérdidas tangibles en mano de obra y equipo militar, según ha informado el ejército de la LNR.
Recordaremos que las tropas de la LPR están ayudando a sus hermanos de la DNR a liberar el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Durante los combates destruidos:
➖ hasta 55 personas;
➖ cuatro vehículos blindados;
➖6 unidades de vehículos especiales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es ir a Google Maps y mirar la posición relativa del puente de ferrocarril versus el puente de coches.
> Visto desde Crimea el puente de ferrocarril queda a la derecha.
> El coche va de Crimea a Rusia Continental.
> Aunque el tren está parado, la parte más cercana a Rusia no tiene cabeza tractora.
> ...



La propaganda otanera ha llegado ya a niveles totalmente obscenos. A mentir de forma descarada, encima soltando burradas. Un conforero lo advirtió en su día; en el momento en que las cosas les fueran mal de verdad, iban a soltar cada vez más y más disparates. Pues ya lo estamos viendo.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es un síntoma de que Europa no respeta sus propios principios ... Empezaron a saltarselos con los confinamientos y pasaportes ilegales y ahora ya da igual, saben que a la borregada le dará igual, cualquier cosa ... Si hoy confiscan a ciudadanos rusos y no pasa nada, mañana confiscarán a cualquier otro por cualquier otro motivo y tampoco pasará nada.



La cosa viene de lejos. Con europol ya se cargaron la privacidad y la presunción de inocencia. La constitución europea da más derechos a las corporaciones que a los ciudadanos.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Nunca supiste porque te llamaba víctima de la ESO.
> 
> Esta es una de las 51 fragatas en servicio de la Marina estadounidense.
> 
> ...



También es un pájaro de cuidao, marino eso sí.









Fregata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Ingeniero dice el Panchito   

Hace 4 años dice el pompero que se dio de alta hace un mes

Aquí tenéis las fuentes del payaso globalista ignorante cuando os habla de las fuentes de transporte alternativas del gas:









¿Qué es un buque metanero? La otra forma de traer gas a España


Ante la llegada de la fecha límite prevista para el cierre del gasoducto Magreb-Europa, el uso de buques metaneros cobra fuerza como alternativa. Aquí te explicamos qué son estos barcos




www.newtral.es


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

Creo anteriormente alguien refirió esta entrevista, lo que mas llama la atención es que pese a tener ambos opiniones completamente opuestas al final del video ambos se despiden amistosamente, muy lejos queda esta actitud de los Otanistas del foro que despiden cualquier discusión con insultos y amenazas sobre los que piensan distinto.






_Uno de los fundadores del grupo Pink Floyd, Roger Waters, en una entrevista con CNN acusó a Estados Unidos de fomentar el conflicto en Ucrania. Además, el músico de rock calificó el papel de la URSS en la victoria sobre el nazismo como decisivo, y la política de la OTAN hacia Rusia, falsa._





*Anfitrión: En su último concierto, le mostró a la audiencia una selección de criminales de guerra, entre los cuales había una foto de Joe Biden con la leyenda: "Esto recién comienza". ¿De qué estamos hablando?*


Roger Waters: ¿Por qué Biden está en esta colección?


*- Sí.*


- Aunque solo sea porque echa leña al fuego en Ucrania. Este es un crimen terrible. ¿Por qué Estados Unidos no debería presionar al presidente Zelensky para que negocie y detenga este terrible y monstruoso conflicto? Mucha gente está muriendo, ni siquiera sabemos los números exactos.


*Estás culpando al lado equivocado, volteando todo al revés.*


- Ya sabes, cuando comienza algún tipo de conflicto, lo primero que hay que hacer es recurrir a la historia. Se puede decir que empezó ahora o, por ejemplo, en 2008. La situación actual es de acción y reacción. Después de todo, la OTAN estuvo cerca de las fronteras de Rusia, aunque prometió no hacerlo nunca cuando Gorbachov estaba negociando la retirada de las tropas soviéticas de Europa del Este.


*- Ya que estás haciendo tales declaraciones, déjame preguntarte: ¿qué pasa con nuestro papel como libertadores? De toda la gente...*


- ¡Sí, no jugasteis ningún papel de libertadores!


*- La Segunda Guerra Mundial... Vamos, pero ¿y tu padre, que murió entonces?*


Solo entró en la Segunda Guerra Mundial por Pearl Harbor. Estuviste en completo aislamiento hasta ese triste y terrible día de 1945.


*- Yo diría: íbamos a entrar [a la guerra] antes, y esto nos provocó. Pero gracias a Dios que EE.UU. intervino, ¿no? Tu padre murió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Gracias a Dios los Estados Unidos...*


"¡Gracias a Dios, los rusos casi habían ganado la maldita guerra para entonces!" ¡No olvides que 23 millones de rusos murieron entonces, protegiéndonos de la amenaza nazi!


*- ¿No cree que sería bueno que los rusos aprendieran la lección de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y no iniciaran operaciones especiales en Ucrania?*


"Sabes, Michael, te sugiero que vayas a leer algunos libros y luego averigües qué haría Estados Unidos si los chinos plantaran misiles nucleares en México y Canadá".


*Los chinos están demasiado ocupados sitiando Taiwán en este momento.*


“¡No asedian a nadie, Taiwán es parte de China!” Este hecho ha sido reconocido por toda la comunidad internacional desde 1948. Si no sabes, entonces no lees mucho. ¡Ve a leer sobre eso!


*- De acuerdo. ¿Hemos descubierto algo aquí hoy?*


- No. De hecho, si. Más precisamente, no, porque crees en tu propia propaganda, la propaganda de tu lado.


*¿Lo llamas propaganda?*


— Taiwán. No puedes hablar de derechos humanos o de Taiwán si no has leído libros sobre el tema.


*— Roger, cuando se trata de derechos humanos, los chinos encabezan la lista de violadores de derechos humanos. ¿Por qué siempre el mundo occidental...*


- Son los primeros de tu lista. Los chinos no invadieron Irak ni mataron a un millón de personas en 2003. De hecho, si mi memoria no me falla… espera un minuto… ¿Dónde invadieron los chinos, a quién mataron?


*- Ellos mismos.*


"¡Maldita sea, esto es una completa tontería!" Escarpado. Definitivamente deberías ir a leer algo, solo normal.


*- Mi problema es que leí demasiadas anotaciones en sus grabaciones de audio. Gracias por eso.*


- Gracias por la conversación.


*- Estoy complacido.*


- Y yo.


*- Ja ja. Dios mío, qué peleador eres.*


- No me llames así.


*- ¿Cómo?*


- Dios


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aquí ya os han pillado el truco, ¿por qué seguís insistiendo?



Cómo que “me han pillado el truco”?, si Rusia tiene tres veces la inflación de occidente y su economía se va a contraer un 6% mientras que la de occidente crece, cómo es válido el argumento de que Rusia está llevando a cabo la guerra lentamente porque está ganando la batalla económica a Occidente?  Es un argumento absolutamente estupido que no resiste ni diez segundos de análisis pero los follakremlins no paráis de repetirlo como un mantra


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

_Conferencia de prensa de la Coalición Anti-Naranja de Eurasia. Moscú, 2005

Arestovich es el segundo por la izquierda. Dugin está en el extremo derecho

_


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es el punto que los otanistas no quieren ver.
> 
> Mientras esas 30.000 tropas Rusas estaban alrededor de Kiev, concentrando todo el foco mediático de medio mundo, por el sur Rusia avanzaba sin oposición.
> 
> ...



Ah si, la finta de Kiev, otro clásico


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

No se si la prensa miente o no lo que si tengo claro es que es la primera vez que tu y yo hablamos y tu ya me asocías a ideas de otras personas. Si es así como quieres discutir pues ya hemos terminado. Te he dicho que Rusia vende su gas y su petroleo a Europa a través de distintos intermediarios que se estan lucrando para que Europa pueda decir que no compra gas y petroleo ruso. Si tienes pruebas en contrario solamente tienes que mostrarla y hablamos, de lo contrario, te comes tu owned y te tragas tu orgullo.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Como decía Paul Eluard: "hay otros mundos, pero están en éste"


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo que “me han pillado el truco”?, si Rusia tiene tres veces la inflación de occidente y su economía se va a contraer un 6% mientras que la de occidente crece, cómo es válido el argumento de que Rusia está llevando a cabo la guerra lentamente porque está ganando la batalla económica a Occidente?  Es un argumento absolutamente estupido que no resiste ni diez segundos de análisis pero los follakremlins no paráis de repetirlo como un mantra



¿Occidente crece? No parece que lo noten sus ciudadanos...

Que sí, que Rusia está perdiendo y tal...


----------



## ariel77 (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo que “me han pillado el truco”?, si Rusia tiene tres veces la inflación de occidente y su economía se va a contraer un 6% mientras que la de occidente crece, cómo es válido el argumento de que Rusia está llevando a cabo la guerra lentamente porque está ganando la batalla económica a Occidente?  Es un argumento absolutamente estupido que no resiste ni diez segundos de análisis pero los follakremlins no paráis de repetirlo como un mantra



Se llama tendencia y evolución respecto al nivel previo. En economía es lo único que cuenta, las fotos fijas no valen un puta mierda. En Diciembre hablamos del colapso económico ruso.






Pero tu eso ya lo sabes.

Parece off-topic pero no lo es, es muy pertinente lo que te voy a preguntar:

¿Cuantas dosis llevas en el cuerpo? O mejor aún ¿cuantos dosis sueles decirle a la gente que llevas en el cuerpo?

¿Qué opinas de la campaña de vacunación contra el COVID a menores de 40 años?

Tu eres más inteligente que el panchito pega enlaces, pero al final se os ve el plumero a todos.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

_La oligarquía angloamericana orquestó una campaña de violaciones, tráfico de niños, terrorismo, asesinatos, robos, hambrunas y extracción de órganos en Siria. Putin le puso fin. La intervención militar rusa en Siria comenzó en 2015.




Trailer

_


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

Aparecieron las "ciudades" liberadas por los ukropitecos en Jersón¿ o sigue el mameluco ese buscándolas?


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Se llama tendencia y evolución respecto al nivel previo. En economía es lo único que cuenta, las fotos fijas no valen un puta mierda. En Diciembre hablamos del colapso económico ruso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179784
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez más, dato mata relato. En lo que a inflación se refiere, están casi igual a día de hoy


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Sep 2022)

Atentado contra la Embajada Rusa en Kabul por un suicida.
Al menos 20 muertos.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Atentado contra la Embajada Rusa en Kabul por un suicida.
> Al menos 20 muertos.



En la noticia que yo he leido pone enfrente de la embajada, no directamente contra la embajada. Lo digo por el número de muertos que al ser enfrente no tienen porqué ser Rusos y de hecho dice que son al menos 2 muertos y 11 heridos, no 20.

Edito:

"Entre los muertos se encuentra* un trabajador afgano de la Embajada rusa y un civil*"


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

_Luces apagadas y velas encendidas en Italia por el aumento del 500% de la factura energética. 

_


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Al final EEUU va a crear un grupo fuerte de paises que odian a EEUU por esas sanciones que va poniendo a diestro y siniestro. Paises que evidentemente también estarían en contra de la UE ya que en esta se limitan a obedecer las órdenes que les da su amo EEUU.

*Irán se plantea comprar a Rusia cazas Sukhou Su-35*
Irán se plantea comprarle a Rusia aviones de combate Sukhou Su-35, según anunció el jefe del Ejército del Aire, Hamid Vahedi, citado el domingo por la noche por un medio local. "El Ejército del Aire se plantea la compra de Sukhoi 35 a Rusia", ha declarado el general a la agencia Borna.
Irán y Rusia negociaron también en los últimos años la entrega a Teherán de cazas rusos Sukhoi Su-30. Una decisión criticada por Washington, que sistemáticamente amenaza con sancionar a todo país que comercie con fuerzas iraníes.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

*Borran en Australia un mural de un abrazo de dos soldados de Ucrania y Rusia*
La gigantesca imagen del abrazo entre un soldado ucraniano y otro ruso plasmada en un mural en la ciudad australiana de Melbourne ha sido borrada tras la *indignación de parte de la comunidad ucraniana en Australia*, incluido el embajador, y centenares de usuarios en las redes sociales, que la consideran "ofensiva".
"Mi intención nunca fue hacer daño a nadie por eso la hice y me quedé hasta las 3 de la mañana para pintar sobre ella", ha dicho este lunes el autor de este mural, *el artista ucraniano Peter Seaton*, conocido como CTO, a la emisora pública ABC, al referirse a esta imagen que este lunes está cubierta por una capa gris.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

*E pur si muove...*


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Borran en Australia un mural de un abrazo de dos soldados de Ucrania y Rusia*
> La gigantesca imagen del abrazo entre un soldado ucraniano y otro ruso plasmada en un mural en la ciudad australiana de Melbourne ha sido borrada tras la *indignación de parte de la comunidad ucraniana en Australia*, incluido el embajador, y centenares de usuarios en las redes sociales, que la consideran "ofensiva".
> "Mi intención nunca fue hacer daño a nadie por eso la hice y me quedé hasta las 3 de la mañana para pintar sobre ella", ha dicho este lunes el autor de este mural, *el artista ucraniano Peter Seaton*, conocido como CTO, a la emisora pública ABC, al referirse a esta imagen que este lunes está cubierta por una capa gris.



El mural:


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Este hombre vive en su mundo aparte, la gente huyendo según el de Crimea y es la opción correcta para todos ellos ¿Les ha preguntado? No, porque le importa tan poco su opinión y las víctimas que pueda ver como la de los civiles a los que envia al frente, solo le importa su ego. La UE sufriendo recesión, empresas que cerrarán, gente que no tiene ni para luz o comida y hay que pagarle hasta el recuperar Crimea, no le basta con recuperar lo perdido estos meses (Y luego la reconstrucción de todo el país...que encima quería que le construyesen el país más modeno de Europa) ¿Cuanto van a tardar en darse cuenta de que solo es un dictador con un ego demencial y que Europa no puede entrar en crisis durante años para que el sacie su ego desmedido?

*Zelenski promete recuperar Crimea*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado que la libertad y la bandera ucraniana volverán a reinar en Crimea, territorio anexionado a Rusia en 2015. "Liberaremos nuestra tierra y nuestro pueblo", ha aseverado cuando se cumplen más de seis mese desde que comenzó la* guerra en Ucrania*.
El presidente Zelenski ha avanzado que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y sus servicios de inteligencia y equipos especiales están trabajando para conseguirlo. "Estos pasos se pueden escuchar, y *todo el mundo puede ver que los ocupantes ya han comenzado a huir de Crimea*. *Es la opción correcta para todos ellos.* Devolveremos la libertad de Crimea a todo nuestro pueblo, y haremos definitivamente de Crimea uno de los mejores y más cómodos lugares de Europa: Crimea se lo merece", ha sentenciado.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Estamos mejor que nunca si. Incluso nuestra moneda lo demuestra. Pero todo sea por EEUU, Zelenski Ucrania. No se podrá usar el coche, ni encender la luz, hay gente que ya deja de comer carne o pescado porque no llega (claro que la fruta está prohibitiva....pues a comer pan solo si hace falta) Y ya no hablemos de cuando cierren algunas empresas, en Alemania han ofrecido a empresas pagarles por no consumir energia, es decir por estar cerradas (si cierran o trabajan menos tiempo necesitarán menos trabajadores) Pero que nadie se preocupe, que tendremos más armas y más aviones que servirán para....enviarlos a los conflictos que nos ordene EEUU porque no servirán ni para nuestra defensa (clausula de EEUU para que no se puedan usar contra su aliado Marruecos aunque nos ataque, pero no a la inversa, Marruecos si podría usar contra España las armas que compra a EEUU) Estamos mejor que nunca, la gente es que se queja de vicio, querer comer todos los días y poder consumir el mismo tipo de alimentos que llevan consumiendo durante años....donde esté un buen trozo de pan...o ir andando a los sitios en lugar de coche, si hace falta levarte unas horas antes para ir a trabajar pues lo haces...si es que la gente se queja de todo. Eso si, para el palacete para el verano y el Falcón que no falte un duro, pagado por todos los Españoles, por el bien de Pedro Sánchez, pobre, que todos tenemos que apretarnos el cinturón como dicen los políticos.

*El euro caía a su valor mínimo en casi veinte años frente al dólar*, por debajo de 0,99 dólares, por la amenaza de una recesión en la eurozona debido a la crisis del gas tras la interrupción de los suministros de Rusia. El euro se cambiaba hacia las 09.30 horas GMT a 0,9911 dólares, pero llegó a pagarse algo antes por debajo, a 0,9879 dólares

Consecuencias económicas de la guerra en Ucrania. La invasión rusa dispara los precios de los combustibles.

La invasión rusa ha disparado los precios de la energía.

La guerra en Ucrania ha impulsado el gasto en defensa en los países de la OTAN. La ministra de Derechos Sociales*, Ione Belarra*, asegura en _TVE_ que, al incrementar el gasto militar, "la mayoría que sustenta al Gobierno tendrá mas dificil aprobar estos presupuestos". Espera convencer al PSOE de que "*España no necesita más aviones de combate, ni más armas*"


----------



## pgas (5 Sep 2022)

antes se coje a un mentiroso que a un cojo 









Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com





no solo eso sino que la UE mendiga retales que sobran en Asia








__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com






PS a pesar de los colabos que te regurgitan tus vómitos no conseguirás ahogar el jilo en tu repugnante bilis


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Occidente crece? No parece que lo noten sus ciudadanos...
> 
> Que sí, que Rusia está perdiendo y tal...



"No parece que lo noten sus ciudadanos" no es un dato, es una cosa que igual te vale para soltarla en el bar mientras te pides unas bravas pero no en un debate serio.

Vamos con datos
El *PIB ruso* va a caer un *6% este año* y un *3,5% el que viene *
IMF expects Russia's GDP to fall 6% in 2022, 3.5%
El *PIB europeo* va a* crecer un 2,7% este año* y un *1,5% el que viene *
The Summer 2022 (interim) Economic Forecast projects that the EU economy will grow by 2.7% in 2022 and 1.5% in 2023.
*El estadounidense un 1,3% *
The Conference Board Economic Forecast for the US Economy

La *inflación rusa en 2022* (nada de fotos fijas como dice el otro forero @ariel77 , la inflación para todo 2022) se estima en un *22% *
Inflation, consumer prices (annual %, period average)

La *europea del 9,8%* , 8,9 en la zona euro:
Annual inflation up to 8.9% in the euro area

Las *exportaciones rusas* van a caer un *30,9%* y las *importaciones* un *16,2%* este año:
https://thedocs.worldbank.org/en/do...b0f83154c216a-0500022021/related/data-rus.pdf

La v*enta de coches había caido un 78,5%* en Abril, ahora ha alcanzado el* 90 y pico* por ciento:
New car sales in Russia slump by record 78.5% y/y in April

Recordemos que con estos datos en la mano los follakremlins dicen que Rusia no acaba con la guerra ya porque le conviene alargarla todo lo posible al estar ganándole la batalla económica a Occidente


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

*Atención al gran deterioro del PMI Composite alemán 46,9. Mucho peor de lo esperado y mostrado claramente que la recesión está siendo más profunda de lo que se reconoce en ese país*
10:05 || 05/09/2022


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> "No parece que lo noten sus ciudadanos" no es un dato, es una cosa que igual te vale para soltarla en el bar mientras te pides unas bravas pero no en un debate serio.
> 
> Vamos con datos
> El *PIB ruso* va a caer un *6% este año* y un *3,5% el que viene *
> ...



Bueno, eso se lo dices a la gente de a pie, con productos que han aumentado su precio hasta un 50%.

La venta de coches ha caído por falta de oferta. Las sanciones... En un principio, las caídas son inevitables. Lo importante es cómo te adaptas, dentro de lo que cabe.

Además, a estas alturas, creer lo que dicen en Occidente...


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

Por una vez, y si que sirva de precedente, le voy a dar la razón a ésta chica, el aumento del gasto en armas, *sobre todo los aviones F-35 de fabricación americana, argumentando que la versión europea "está retrasada" es sólo una prevenda, una más al Tío Sam, vergüenza y asco.*

La guerra en Ucrania ha impulsado el gasto en defensa en los países de la OTAN. La ministra de Derechos Sociales*, Ione Belarra*, asegura en _TVE_ que, al incrementar el gasto militar, "la mayoría que sustenta al Gobierno tendrá mas dificil aprobar estos presupuestos". Espera convencer al PSOE de que "*España no necesita más aviones de combate, ni más armas*"


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, eso se lo dices a la gente de a pie, con productos que han aumentado su precio hasta un 50%.
> 
> Además, a estas alturas, creer lo que dicen en Occidente...



Te doy datos macro del banco mundial y me vienes con cuñadeces de "ejque la cesta de la compra" 

Si aquí vamos a tener guano, que lo vamos a tener, en Rusia van a tener DIEZ VECES MÁS GUANO, y eso son datos objetivos y no chascarrillos, con el regalito extra de unas cuantas decenas de miles de muertos y cientos de blindados, decenas de aviones etc destruidos por el lado ruso porque el enanito del Kremlin tenía que irse a la tumba conquistando como su admirado Genghis Khan. Si aquí que somos infinitamente más ricos que en Rusia (Occidente tiene 15 veces el PIB ruso y dos-tres el pib per cápita) ya de antes de la guerra vamos a sufrir económicamente, mira lo que va a sufrir Rusia. Te he dado los datos, cómo que están ganando la guerra económica y por eso alargan la invasión? no se os ocurre ningún argumento menos endeble?


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

¿Vamos ganando?

Ahora viene lo realmente divertido.

Primer lunes de Septiembre, vuelta a lo de siempre, solo que lo de siempre en este caso va a ser complicado.

*El Yuri se dispara.
El paro crece en casi medio millón el último día de Agosto en España.
Recortes energéticos preventivos en la UE.
El € sigue perdiendo valor.
Sin gas no tenemos ni para encender la calefacción, olvídate de fábricas.*

Repito: *¿Vamos ganando?*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Ataque terrorista en Kabul contra rusos…dos muertos…








Blast outside Russian embassy in Kabul caused by suicide bomber — TV


The Russian Embassy in Afghanistan is still not commenting on the blast outside the embassy




tass.com


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, eso se lo dices a la gente de a pie, con productos que han aumentado su precio hasta un 50%.
> 
> La venta de coches ha caído por falta de oferta. Las sanciones... En un principio, las caídas son inevitables. Lo importante es cómo te adaptas, dentro de lo que cabe.
> 
> Además, a estas alturas, creer lo que dicen en Occidente...



Acabo de ver tu edit, hemos pasado rápido de "Podriamos tomar Kiev mañana pero vamos a alargar la guerra porque estamos ganando la batalla economica a Occidente" a "lo importante es cómo te adaptas dentro de lo que cabe"


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Te doy datos macro del banco mundial y me vienes con cuñadeces de "ejque la cesta de la compra"
> 
> Si aquí vamos a tener guano, que lo vamos a tener, en Rusia van a tener DIEZ VECES MÁS GUANO, y eso son datos objetivos y no chascarrillos, con el regalito extra de unas cuantas decenas de miles de muertos y cientos de blindados, decenas de aviones etc destruidos por el lado ruso porque el enanito del Kremlin tenía que irse a la tumba conquistando como su admirado Genghis Khan. Si aquí que somos infinitamente más ricos que en Rusia ya antes de la guerra vamos a sufrir económicamente, mira lo que va a sufrir Rusia, te he dado los datos, cómo que están ganando la guerra económica y por eso alargan la invasión? no se os ocurre ningún argumento menos endeble?



¿Infinitamente más ricos? No lo dirás en serio... La mayoría de la gente en países como España o EEUU vive al día.

Yo vivo en Rusia, sé de sobra lo que está pasando aquí. Tengo acceso a fuentes primarias.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Ya te lo he demostrado con tres enlaces de tres fuentes disintas y bastante solventes. Que a tí no te sirva eso como prueba es irrelevante.


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Te doy datos macro del banco mundial y me vienes con cuñadeces de "ejque la cesta de la compra"
> 
> Si aquí vamos a tener guano, que lo vamos a tener, en Rusia van a tener DIEZ VECES MÁS GUANO, y eso son datos objetivos y no chascarrillos, con el regalito extra de unas cuantas decenas de miles de muertos y cientos de blindados, decenas de aviones etc destruidos por el lado ruso porque el enanito del Kremlin tenía que irse a la tumba conquistando como su admirado Genghis Khan. Si aquí que somos infinitamente más ricos que en Rusia (Occidente tiene 15 veces el PIB ruso y dos-tres el pib per cápita) ya de antes de la guerra vamos a sufrir económicamente, mira lo que va a sufrir Rusia. Te he dado los datos, cómo que están ganando la guerra económica y por eso alargan la invasión? no se os ocurre ningún argumento menos endeble?



No deja de ser realmente curioso como han logrado convencernos de la siguiente idea:

*"Las pérdidas de Putin son nuestras ganancias"*

¿De qué me sirve a mi, como español, que Rusia gane o pierda?

NO SOMOS CIUDADANOS EEUU.

Nos vamos a dar cuenta de lo solos que estamos en no demasiado tiempo.

Pero es normal, pensamos antes en los intereses de nuestro "amigo" americano que en los nuestros propios.

Creyendo que cuando ellos (los anglos) ganen la guerra contra Rusia, nos repartiremos parte del pastel.







¿No aprendemos, verdad?

En fin, sigamos con el partido.

Discúlpenme, foreros, por el exabrupto, a menudo olvido que esto es un partido de fútbol y estoy sentado en la grada de Occidente.


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Infinitamente más ricos? No lo dirás en serio... La mayoría de la gente en países como España o EEUU vive al día.
> 
> Yo vivo en Rusia, sé de sobra lo que está pasando aquí. Tengo acceso a fuentes primarias.



Poll: Nearly 80% of Russians live paycheck to paycheck 

El 80% de los rusos vivía al día en 2016, desde entonces la situación se ha degradado infinitamente a nivel económico. 

La renta per cápita rusa es un tercio de la española (10.000 vs 27.000) y un sexto de la estadounidense (63.000), es inferior a la china (10.100 vs 10.300)

Si, somo infinitamente más ricos


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

Espero que los mantras te den de comer y te enciendan la electricidad este invierno.

*1.- La OTAN NO ESTÁ metida en este conflicto. Que te entre en la sesera eso ya. Si estuviera metida, seríamos polvo radiactivo.

2.- Yo no tengo obligaciones "morales". Solo legales. Y no tengo obligación legal de defender a Ucrania, que NO está en la OTAN.

3.- Precisamente porque NO HAY UNA GUERRA DECLARADA ENTRE LA OTAN Y LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA, es por lo que es todo tan incomprensible. Vamos a una economía de guerra... pero no estamos en guerra contra nadie.*

Es muy preocupante, la verdad.

Como os han quitado la capacidad de pensar de forma crítica en NUESTROS mejores intereses (los de España, la UE)

¿Sabes qué es lo peor de todo?

Hemos comprado el producto ideológico pero no sabemos cual es su precio real.

Este invierno te irás dando cuenta del coste de tu altura moral.

Y en medio del hambre y la miseria acechan monstruos...


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

El gas ruso no nos hace falta ...




Jodete Putin ... Pasado mañana la electricidad otra vez a 0,6 € Kwh ... Y los subnormales rebuznando. La perdida de poder adquisitivo en dos años (Desde Agosto 2021 hasta ahora) es del 16 % (inflación interanual del año pasado más la de este año).


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Poll: Nearly 80% of Russians live paycheck to paycheck
> 
> El 80% de los rusos vivía al día en 2016, desde entonces la situación se ha degradado infinitamente a nivel económico.
> 
> ...



Una página ucraniana... bueno, vale...

Sabes tú de esto más que yo...


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Vamos ganando?
> 
> Ahora viene lo realmente divertido.
> 
> ...



" La situación es desesperada aunque no grave"


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> " La situación es desesperada aunque no grave"



Vamos a sentarnos a deliberar sobre la organización del comité de debate sobre precios máximos, que ya si eso para Diciembre habrá terminado sus deliberaciones iniciales y estará dispuesto a tener un borrador del plan de acción.

No hay de qué preocuparse, el desgobierno ha pensado en todo.

Vamos a pasar mucho frío como llegue otra Filomena...


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Cómo que “me han pillado el truco”?, si Rusia tiene tres veces la inflación de occidente y su economía se va a contraer un 6% mientras que la de occidente crece, cómo es válido el argumento de que Rusia está llevando a cabo la guerra lentamente porque está ganando la batalla económica a Occidente?  Es un argumento absolutamente estupido que no resiste ni diez segundos de análisis pero los follakremlins no paráis de repetirlo como un mantra



La tasa interanual de inflación rusa ahora mismo es del 15 %. La de la UE el 10. 

Pero eso es lo de menos. Lo de más es que si se jode todo ellos tienen para comer y calentarse y nosotros no. Así que los rusos si que tienen un fuerte incentivo para que se joda todo aquí, para que esto dure cuanto más mejor.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Estamos mejor que nunca, no entiendo porqué la gente se queja de vicio, si es que quieren comer todos los días ¿A donde vamos a ir a parar? Que exquisitos se han vuelto los Españoles y querrán también tener una vivienda digna o trabajo, menudos jetas. Noticias de los últimos minutos del mismo medio, RTVE, pero estamos de maravilla....claro que si.

11:22 La guerra en Ucrania ha disparado los precios de la energía y la inflación. La subida de la cesta de la compra causa dificultades en los hogares más vulnerables que intentan estirar el dinero al máximo. 

En RTVE *Recomendaciones para comprar: comparar y sustituir productos*. Pero estamos mejor que nunca, por eso hay que dejar de comprar los productos que se compraban hasta ahora porque el salario no llega.

11:03 Rafael Domenech, responsable de análisis económico del BBVA Research, en @LasMananas_rne: "Todas las previsiones apuntan a tiempos difíciles"

10:43 *El euro caía a su valor mínimo en casi veinte años frente al dólar*


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La tasa interanual de inflación rusa ahora mismo es del 15 %. La de la UE el 10.
> 
> Pero eso es lo de menos. Lo de más es que si se jode todo ellos tienen para comer y calentarse y nosotros no. Así que los rusos si que tienen un fuerte incentivo para que se joda todo aquí, para que esto dure cuanto más mejor.



Solo por curiosidad: ¿Sabemos la composición por sectores de la coñomía de Rusia?

Pregunto porque una coñomía de sector servicios como la UE no tiene... RESILIENCIA   para que le quiten el soporte de los sectores primario y secundario, que es a lo que vamos.

Creemos que estamos mejor que el ruso porque tenemos el PC y la calefacción de gas, pero hay que tener en cuenta que:

"No es más rico quien más tiene, sino quien menos necesita"

Los urbanitas como el menda necesitamos de todo porque no sabemos más que darle a teclas de goma para cambiar luces en una pantalla. Nos dan dinero a cambio y con eso compramos cosas.

No me veo muy resiliente yo, la verdad.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Menudos cobardes los rusos, muy valientes para asesinar y violar mujeres y niños pero cuando les golpean a la primera de cambio salen por patas como mariconas, rusos hijoputas.



Que no sabeis ni leer un tweet que no esté en vuestro idioma, que ahí no dice que se vayan, dicen que van camino a Crimea, sois unos tolis..


Ahora me sueltas lo de Hostomel....


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

*Kremlin sobre el límite del precio del petróleo: sólo puede haber medidas de represalia*
11:21 || 05/09/2022


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Sep 2022)

*Las miserias de Europa*



Nota: texto elaborado para el movimiento popular Askapena, también como acto de solidaridad con el censurado colectivo antiimperialista Tertulias de Cuarentena, y como base para el teledebate del próximo lunes día 19 en la universidad de Luján de Buenos Aires.

«La “existencia en acto” de la Comuna (Marx) remite directamente a lo que el 68 volvió a poner a la orden del día en un _presente transhistórico_: el proceso de emancipación tiene lugar “aquí y ahora”, no está afectado por ninguna falta o retraso y no depende, por lo tanto, de ningún desarrollo del trabajo y de la producción, de ninguna aceleración de la ciencia y de la técnica. De nuevo Marx: “Quizás la Comuna de París caiga, pero la revolución social que ella ha emprendido triunfará. _Su lugar de nacimiento está en todas partes”_»1.

Estas palabras nos introducen directamente en el debate de hoy: la Unión Europea subsumida en la OTAN y en el imperialismo dirigido por los EEUU es un instrumento de represión para impedir que surjan nuevas Comunas o, si lo logran, para ahogarlas en sangre como lo hizo la alianza militar franco-prusiana en 1871 con la de París. La Unión Europea sabe que ahora el lugar de nacimiento de otras Comunas _está en todas partes_, en las repúblicas populares del Donbass por ejemplo, pero también pueden insinuarse sus futuros embriones en las nuevas oleadas de luchas de clases que asoman en muchas partes del capitalismo. Por eso había que exterminar el primer brote de la Comuna del Donbass y Europa es maestra en exterminios aterradores.

La mejor forma de empezar este texto sobre la situación y perspectivas de la clase obrera y naciones oprimidas en la Unión Europea es hacer una rápida exposición del desconcierto y miedo que embarga a la clase burguesa occidental. Vamos a presentar cuatro opiniones muy significativas al respecto, siguiendo un orden cronológico. La primera la encontramos nada menos que en el muy importante diario _The Economist_ de finales de junio de 2022:

«Los alimentos y la energía costosos están fomentando el malestar mundial. Muchos gobiernos están demasiado endeudados para amortiguar el golpe al nivel de vida. […] En todo el mundo, la inflación está aplastando los niveles de vida, avivando la furia y fomentando la agitación. […] A muchos gobiernos les gustaría amortiguar el golpe. Pero, habiendo pedido grandes préstamos durante la pandemia y con el aumento de las tasas de interés, muchos no pueden hacerlo. Todo esto está agravando las tensiones preexistentes en muchos países y haciendo que los disturbios sean más probables […] La tormenta económica mundial ha exacerbado los problemas subyacentes país tras país. […] El malestar global podría obstaculizar el crecimiento. Los inversores se asustan cuando las turbas queman fábricas o derrocan gobiernos.»2

La segunda muestra los sentimientos de un sector del centrismo burgués extremadamente inquieto por la situación mundial. Una cita del artículo «_La era del miedo_» que avanza minando al imperialismo, amenazando con bruscas movilizaciones sociales, lo explica mejor que yo:

« Junto a la escasez económica, abunda la indignación. […] Llegamos tarde. La preocupación ya está instalada, porque las familias no son responsables de una pandemia o de la guerra en Ucrania. Es igual que una plaga bíblica. Si fueran langostas serían como copos negros de nieve devorando campos dorados de cereal. Pero el riesgo profundo es debilitar la cohesión social. La gran amenaza atraviesa la pérdida de poder adquisitivo de salarios, pensiones y prestaciones sociales. Una respuesta —propone Carlos Martín— sería un pacto de rentas que reparta los costes del aumento externo de los precios, de la energía y las materias primas entre empresas, trabajadores, rentistas y contribuyentes; que proteja a los más vulnerables.»3.

La tercera, es un resumen crítico de la reunión anual que bajo la supervisión de la FED yanqui se realiza en EEUU y que reúne a los núcleos decisivos internos de los principales bancos centrales del mundo, celebrado el 26 de agosto de 2022:

Una: «con todos sus avanzados sistemas de información, la recopilación de una amplia gama de datos económicos y financieros y el uso de complejos modelos económicos informatizados, estos supuestos ‘pilares de la sabiduría’ se vieron completamente sorprendidos por el inicio de la inflación más rápida en cuatro décadas.». Dos: «la creciente sensación, que emerge de la confusión, de que la pandemia del COVID-19 y luego la guerra liderada por Estados Unidos en Ucrania contra Rusia han actuado como un catalizador o evento desencadenante, tanto para revelar como para acelerar los cambios fundamentales en las relaciones económicas mundiales.». Y tres: «la unión de las secciones clave del establishment financiero sobre la necesidad de llevar a cabo una guerra contra la clase obrera internacional a través de las subidas de los tipos de interés para inducir una gran contracción económica para golpear las demandas salariales e intensificar la explotación para aumentar el flujo de plusvalía, la sangre vital del sistema capitalista, extraída del trabajo.»4.

Y la cuarta, la más escueta y tan reciente como del 2 de septiembre, es el documento de la prestigiosa consultora Verisk Maplecroft: «Más de la mitad de todos los países corren riesgo de disturbios civiles por los altos precios de los alimentos y la energía […] «Estamos hablando de numerosos barriles de pólvora en todo el mundo que simplemente esperan que se encienda esa chispa»»5.

La lucha de clases en Europa es un reflejo fiel de los impactos que sobre ella tienen las medidas imperialistas que se basan en estos y otros análisis de la situación mundial. Hay que partir del hecho de que la economía europea ya se deterioraba con cierta rapidez antes de la guerra imperialista contra Rusia y contra las repúblicas populares del Donbass: «Un estudio elaborado por la OCDE muestra cómo en 13 de los países miembros de la organización —incluida España— las quiebras eran hasta un 40% inferiores en el primer trimestre de 2021.»6, y por esas fechas se supo que la inflación había aumentado en la Unión Europea un 5%, lo que era «un record histórico»7, lo que unido a otros problemas cada vez más agudos llevaba a muchos analistas a afirmar que «las dificultades no hacen sino acumularse.»8.

Ante esto, una fracción del capital, consciente de los efectos desestabilizadores para la burguesía del miedo y del empobrecimiento causados por una economía que «respira con dificultad»9, propone que, para que no se debilite cada vez más el «orden social», proceso que se acelera conforme llega el invierno de 2022, es necesario adelantarse con algunas reformas que amansen los ánimos y sobornen las conciencias. Piketty, siguiendo la línea vista en la segunda referencia expuesta, también propone un apaga fuegos centrado en que grandes Estados de la Unión Europea como Alemania, Francia, Italia y España establezcan una política única basada en «fiscalidad común, transición energética y justicia social»10. Podríamos citar propuestas similares hasta la extenuación pero sería perder el tiempo porque los hechos demuestran la incapacidad del reformismo neokeinesiano11 y socioliberal para resolver la crisis de forma «normal», «pacífica», «democrática», etc.

La promesa de que Bruselas «intervendrá» en el mercado eléctrico12 o incluso «nacionalizarlo»13 para contener los precios, así como otras medias muy livianas para ayudar un mínimo a la clase trabajadora ante la caída brutal de sus recursos, ha sido definida como neokeinesianismo cuando es caridad que no resuelve nada, teniendo en cuanta el fiasco real de las «reformas» realizadas por el «gobierno más progresista» de la historia del Estado español. No faltan quienes dicen que esa promesa de intervenir sobre los precios es «una puerta abierta que debe ser aprovechada»14, lo cual es parcialmente cierto pero el problema decisivo radica en que esas reformas buscan paralizar la lucha de clases, dividirla e integrarla en el orden burgués mientras se reprime a las izquierdas. Luego, recuperada la «normalidad», el capital contraatacará anulándolas y reforzando la explotación.

Esta es la experiencia histórica: un ejemplo, a pesar de las muy fugaces recuperaciones del salario en el Estado español, pese a ellas la realidad es que desde 2008 el salario medio ha retrocedido nada menos que en 12 puntos15. Dada la extrema y novedosa gravedad de la crisis actual, la burguesía europea contraatacará más temprano que tarde para recuperar los beneficios que ha dejado de ganar por esas reformas urgentes para apagar incendios. En efecto, el arreglo de la denominada «gran avería»16 así como las medidas para no tomar «un camino al colapso»17 del capitalismo mundial que en Europa se enfrenta a la «tormenta perfecta»18, sólo va a poder realizarse a medio y largo plazo mediante una devastadora guerra social generalizada contra la humanidad trabajadora, guerra social que tiene y tendrá ásperas luchas de clases de una virulencia que puede llegar a ser extrema, y que también se muestra y se mostrará mediante guerras convencionales locales, regionales, etc., que pueden confluir sinérgicamente en una guerra mundial.

Los vampiros de la FED y de los bancos centrales endurecen la guerra social porque el capital sufre la peor crisis de acumulación de su historia. Sobre esta base, veamos ahora qué sucede en Alemania porque es la segunda pieza clave del imperialismo, mucho más importante que Gran Bretaña aunque no tenga sus bombas nucleares ni su fuerza naval. El miedo a la lucha de clases crece en Alemania porque la sobreexplotación social es salvaje19, porque aumentan las colas del hambre20, porque reaparece un movimiento popular contra la implicación alemana en la guerra imperialista contra el Donbass y contra Rusia lo que ha llevado al gobierno a prohibir todo símbolo que recuerde la victoria soviética21 en 1945 porque refuerza el creciente rechazo a la guerra que se vive en Alemania, EEUU22 y otros países.

Seguir leyendo...


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Estamos mejor que nunca, no entiendo porqué la gente se queja de vicio, si es que quieren comer todos los días ¿A donde vamos a ir a parar? Que exquisitos se han vuelto los Españoles y querrán también tener una vivienda digna o trabajo, menudos jetas. Noticias de los últimos minutos del mismo medio, RTVE, pero estamos de maravilla....claro que si.
> 
> 11:22 La guerra en Ucrania ha disparado los precios de la energía y la inflación. La subida de la cesta de la compra causa dificultades en los hogares más vulnerables que intentan estirar el dinero al máximo.
> 
> ...



En España ya están cambiando el jamón serrano y el salchichón por la mortadela y el chopped, y no es coña. La gente ahora gasta menos, compra muchos productos de marca blanca... y va con más frecuencia al supermercado ya que trata de controlar el gasto; compra sólo lo que realmente necesita, y anda mirando todas las ofertas con tal de poder ahorrar. 

También se nota en detalles como que Movistar Plus, Vodafone u Orange están perdiendo un montonazo de abonados. Casi medio millón en este año.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Los europeos están cansados de las sanciones contra Rusia. Así lo anunció el pasado 5 de septiembre el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell.

“A Rusia no se le puede dar la oportunidad de usar el cansancio de las sanciones que están experimentando algunos de nuestros países. Esta prueba de fuerza aún continuará”, dijo en la conferencia interparlamentaria de la UE en Praga.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

No, ni me molesto ... Tu verdad es absoluta y única y valida para todos y en todo momento. Gracias por ignorarme (es un favor que te pido si no te molesta y así no vuelvo a perder el tiempo).


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En Alemania han vuelto a imponer bozal obligatorio en los aviones del 1 de octubre al 7 de abril. Esto además de seguir siendo obligatoria en transporte público terrestre urbano e interurbano.



Levantaron la mano, unicamente para salvar el turismo veraniego, en octubre comprobaremos si fue buena idea.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> "No parece que lo noten sus ciudadanos" no es un dato, es una cosa que igual te vale para soltarla en el bar mientras te pides unas bravas pero no en un debate serio.
> 
> Vamos con datos
> El *PIB ruso* va a caer un *6% este año* y un *3,5% el que viene *
> ...



Qué colección de zascas   

Mis dieses


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

De nuevo es interesante ver que piensan otros fuera del ámbito occidental.

Moment of truth in the Ukraine war - Indian Punchline

*Momento de la verdad en la guerra de Ucrania*
*






La contraofensiva ucraniana ha comenzado en el Óblast de Kherson*

La niebla de la guerra envuelve la “contraofensiva” ucraniana en la región sur de Kherson, donde Kiev espera recuperar los territorios perdidos. Pero para el sexto día de operaciones, la cámara de eco en Occidente se ha quedado en silencio. No hay reclamos altos. 

La actualización de hoy del Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido prefiere detenerse en los problemas de "moral y disciplina" en el ejército ruso, en general, sus modestos paquetes de pago y servicios básicos como "uniforme apropiado", armas y raciones, en lugar de Kherson. contraofensiva. 
Hay apagón mediático en Ucrania. Todo lo que sabemos es de convoyes militares de ambulancias con sirenas aullando corriendo por las calles de la ciudad de Odessa, hospitales en las regiones de Odessa y Nikolai rebosantes de militares heridos y espeluznantes llamados públicos para la donación de sangre. La región de Transcapatia en el oeste de Ucrania desde donde la brigada de asalto de montaña 128 reclutada localmente fue redistribuida al frente de Kherson declaró un día de luto en memoria de sus valientes hijos que perdieron la vida. 

Mientras tanto, la última palabra de Kiev es que su contraofensiva es una “operación metódica” para degradar a las fuerzas rusas en el sur en lugar de obtener ganancias territoriales. El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky dijo con cierta irritación: “No estoy listo para predecir cuándo sucederá (el retroceso de las fuerzas rusas). No tengo las fechas exactas, pero tengo la comprensión exacta de cómo lo haremos”. 

El jueves (5° día de contraofensiva), Zelensky realizó una segunda reunión dentro de la semana del Cuartel General del Comandante en Jefe Supremo, pero solo para agregar crípticamente , “también se han tomado ciertas decisiones. Creo que todos podrán ver sus resultados”. 
Los medios estadounidenses afirman vagamente que las fuerzas ucranianas están logrando “avances tácticos” y se están preparando “para una batalla larga y reñida antes de que llegue el invierno… Los funcionarios occidentales advirtieron que la contraofensiva no sacará a las fuerzas rusas de Ucrania en el corto plazo. Sin embargo, el éxito en la recuperación de la región de Kherson y el control del lado occidental del río sería "realmente significativo". (Político) 

El diario señaló: “Tal victoria mostraría a los aliados occidentales de Ucrania que tienen razón al continuar enviando miles de millones de dólares en armas y suministros para ayudar a contrarrestar a Rusia”
. 
Esto último es el quid de la cuestión. Los suministros de armas de los países europeos a Ucrania prácticamente se han reducido a un goteo y también se observa una tendencia similar con los suministros estadounidenses. La Administración Biden está pidiendo al Congreso que apruebe otros $ 11,7 mil millones en ayuda para Ucrania, pero eso es en previsión de la probabilidad de que el presupuesto de 2023 no se apruebe antes de la fecha límite del 1 de octubre. El anuncio de la Oficina de Administración y Presupuesto de la Casa Blanca el septiembre .2 reconoce que esta es “una resolución continua a corto plazo para mantener el funcionamiento del gobierno federal”. 
La declaración de la OMB dice que la Casa Blanca quiere esta anomalía porque los fondos de paquetes anteriores para impulsar el ejército ucraniano se están agotando, con tres cuartas partes distribuidas o comprometidas, y seguirán más el próximo mes. Sin embargo, es importante señalar que de los $11,700 millones solicitados por la Casa Blanca, $4,500 millones se destinarían a reponer las reservas agotadas del Pentágono, $4,500 millones a apoyo presupuestario para el gobierno de Ucrania y solo $2,700 millones a ayuda de defensa e inteligencia como tal. Esta nueva ronda de ayuda está destinada a durar hasta diciembre. 

Zelensky debe ser un hombre preocupado. Necesita convencer a los EE. UU. de que una ayuda militar tan masiva de miles de millones de dólares ha valido la pena. Debería mostrar, como mínimo, un sangriento punto muerto en el frente de guerra del sur. (Rusia ya está ganando ventaja en Donbass). 

Siempre existe el peligro de que Zelensky se extralimite. Politico reveló : “Los gobiernos occidentales han advertido a Kiev que no disperse demasiado sus fuerzas en un intento por capturar la mayor cantidad de territorio posible, ya que los ucranianos tendrían que retener cualquier ganancia que obtengan. Los funcionarios dijeron que esperan que Ucrania reevalúe sus objetivos militares si recupera Kherson. Sin embargo, la ciudad de Melitopol, también en el sur, permanece demasiado alejada de las posiciones ucranianas, mientras que un ataque terrestre contra Crimea durante esta ofensiva no es plausible”. 

Ahora, todo esto se yuxtapone con el tono optimista pero la información fáctica compartida en las declaraciones oficiales rusas sobre el frente de Kherson. Otros informes rusos dicen que la “contraofensiva” ha sido prácticamente amordazada y que las fuerzas ucranianas han sufrido numerosas bajas que ascienden a varios miles. Parece ser un escenario apocalíptico, demasiado trágico para contarlo. 

El único avance ucraniano que quedaba hasta el sábado por la noche era una cabeza de puente sobre el río Ingulets, la llamada cabeza de puente Andreevsky. Se especula que los rusos pueden haber atraído a las tropas ucranianas a una "trampa de fuego". Los cruces de ríos han sido cortados y los rusos probablemente están rodeando a las tropas ucranianas atrapadas en el lado occidental de Ingulets sin que les lleguen suministros ni refuerzos. 

La contraofensiva ha perdido fuerza y ahora se está convirtiendo en batallas posicionales en uno o dos sitios en la dirección Mykolaiv-Krivoy Rog. También se ha mencionado un contraataque ruso en el sentido de que la línea del frente ahora toca el "límite administrativo" de la región de Mykolaiv (que es una ciudad crucial en el camino a Odessa). También se ha informado de un fuerte bombardeo de la ciudad de Mykolaiv. Los rusos afirman haber destruido grandes cantidades de armamento. El "control de dominio" de Rusia se puede poner en perspectiva: el enemigo, por un lado, es atrapado en la estepa desnuda y derribado con la abrumadora superioridad de la artillería y la aviación rusas, y, por otro lado, se encuentra con bien fortificado, líneas de defensa atrincheradas. 

Dicho esto, Zelensky no puede darse por vencido, ya que necesita desesperadamente una historia de éxito. Kiev todavía espera revertir la situación, pero aún está por verse cómo se logrará. 

En este sombrío telón de fondo, cada vez se escuchan más voces escépticas en los EE. UU. sobre la trayectoria política de la Administración Biden. El último es un artículo de opinión publicado en el Wall Street Journal por el general (retirado) Mark Kimmitt, ex subsecretario de Estado para Asuntos Político-Militares de la administración Bush. Kimmitt predice que “es improbable que se produzca un gran avance” y pronto, las “deficiencias logísticas” pueden forzar un cambio en la estrategia de Estados Unidos. 

Él explica: “La OTAN tendrá que lidiar con la disminución de las existencias de sistemas de armas de vanguardia. Es probable que esto signifique salir del paso en una guerra más larga, con más bajas. Significa más presión de las naciones que apoyan, inflación sostenida, menos gas para calefacción y una caída del apoyo popular”. 

En principio, las opciones son:
1) “profundizar en los arsenales de la OTAN retenidos para la defensa nacional”; 
2) “aumentar las deficiencias críticas” invocando la Ley de Producción de Defensa y sus equivalentes europeos; 
3) intensificar el conflicto apuntando a Crimea y la propia Rusia; o, 
4) obligar a Zelensky a enfrentar la sombría realidad de que la “disminución de los suministros” de armamento en realidad contiene “el mensaje de la disminución del apoyo externo” a la guerra misma. 

El general retirado con inclinaciones del Partido Republicano concluye: “Comenzar la resolución diplomática sería de mal gusto, y tal vez visto como derrotista, pero como *hay pocas posibilidades de salir del atolladero actual*, *puede ser mejor negociar ahora que más tarde*… un futuro de guerra prolongada, disminución de los sistemas de alta tecnología y aumento de las bajas, el Sr. Zelensky y la OTAN deben enfrentar decisiones difíciles antes de que esas decisiones se les impongan”.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Teniendo en cuenta el gran porcentaje de rusos en Estonia. ¿Es una provocación para que Rusia la invada?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

El observador militar Alexander Artamonov dijo que Rusia, en el curso de una operación especial para proteger Donbass , podría usar las últimas armas en el asalto a Avdiivka.

https://iz.ru/1308585/bogdan-stepovoi-roman-kretcul/kinzhalnaia-ataka-rossiia-vpervye-primenila-na-ukraine-giperzvuk
El 5 de septiembre, el especialista enfatizó que los militares rusos usan tales armas solo donde se confirma que no hay población civil. Las operaciones se llevan a cabo en el modo más suave, no se utilizan armas termobáricas.
“No podemos utilizar ampliamente las armas termobáricas, aunque las tenemos. Hay pocas posibilidades de sobrevivir después de eso, simplemente no las hay, incluso para aquellos que están sentados en el búnker, a menos que sea hermético, incluso si está tres horizontes debajo del nivel del suelo ”, dijo Artamonov en una entrevista con Ukraina. Ru


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Son los post que te he mostrado ya esta mañana y que por lo visto no te lees ni siquiera ojeas. Por eso te digo que no pierdo el tiempo y ahora hazme el favor e ignorame si es posible.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Vamos ganando?
> 
> Ahora viene lo realmente divertido.
> 
> ...



El paro crece en España porque las políticas de empleo no generan empleo, sino todo lo contrario, se desincentiva....por no hablar del profundo maquillaje al que lo han sometido este verano
Y en eso, no tiene nada que ver Putin o el gas, o el hecho de las sanciones, tiene que ver con la incompetencia manifiesta de (la izquierda en general)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Otro anunciando posibles cositas parecidas.....Empezaremos a ver bombardeos de altitud en alfombra?

"Las tropas rusas continúan con la implementación exitosa de la operación especial en Ucrania. En un futuro cercano, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzarán una contraofensiva y cambiarán las tácticas de guerra. Así lo anunció el exsecretario de prensa del comandante del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte, el coronel de reserva Gennady Alekhin....."


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Otro anunciando posibles cositas parecidas.....Empezaremos a ver bombardeos de altitud en alfombra?
> 
> "Las tropas rusas continúan con la implementación exitosa de la operación especial en Ucrania. En un futuro cercano, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzarán una contraofensiva y cambiarán las tácticas de guerra. Así lo anunció el exsecretario de prensa del comandante del Distrito Militar del Cáucaso Norte, el coronel de reserva Gennady Alekhin....."



La esperada cabalgada, veremos.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Según fuentes abiertas, se nota que se está inundando de *nuevos equipos militares: tanques T-90M y T-80BVM, BMP-3 de 2015 con protección adicional, camiones protegidos Tornado-U, vehículos blindados Typhoon-K, SAMs Buk-M2, etc. Los soldados están armados con fusiles de asalto AK-12 del modelo 2020 y protegidos por los nuevos chalecos blindados 6B45.* Pero el propio Ministerio de Defensa guarda silencio como un pez contra el hielo. Así que vamos a ver si esta información es cierta o no.



Ojala sea cierto, suena a ofensiva rusa en ciernes, el mes proximo los rusos, asediaran y rebasaran Nikolaev, continuando hacia Transnistria.

PD- Estoy esperando ver los primeros Bradleys y Leopards ukros noqueados !!!.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

*Bolsa de Moscú suspendió el comercio de divisas y metales preciosos*


5 de septiembre de 2022, 12:02


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Acabo de ver tu edit, hemos pasado rápido de "Podriamos tomar Kiev mañana pero vamos a alargar la guerra porque estamos ganando la batalla economica a Occidente" a "lo importante es cómo te adaptas dentro de lo que cabe"



Es que tio.....se han montado un orgullo superextraño en la que son incapaces de asumir ningún error o ninguna dificultad, para ellos, Putin es el dios que les guía y no puede cometer ningún fallo, puesto que debe ser sobrehumano (o algo así), los demás, o somos "enemigos" o debemos callarnos, él, nuestro guía, sabrá por qué hace las cosas, mientras tanto repiten lo mismo una y otra vez
Ahora mismo, Si Ucrania llegase a Moscú te dirían que forma parte del plan, que es "una finta para tomar Kiev" o algo así....


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es el punto que los otanistas no quieren ver.
> 
> Mientras esas 30.000 tropas Rusas estaban alrededor de Kiev, concentrando todo el foco mediático de medio mundo, por el sur Rusia avanzaba sin oposición.
> 
> ...



lo de kiev estaba cantado, hasta nostradamus lo predijo


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Bolsa de Moscú suspendió el comercio de divisas y metales preciosos*
> 
> 
> 5 de septiembre de 2022, 12:02



Leñe, suena mal ¿cómo lo interpretáis?. Yo en estas cosas me pierdo.


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya, pero es que confiscar es robar a ciudadanos.
> 
> Occidente ha dejado de ser el referente moral en la teoría, en la práctica hace unos cuantos años que dejó de serlo



de ahí las continuas reposiciones de Curro Jiménez en RTVE


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Te puse fuentes de tres periódicos, el economista, el mundo y no recuerdo el otro pero es que no hay más que poner la busqueda en google y te salen mil ...




Hasta España revende el gas ruso y no es broma ...





Seguramente incluso las empresas americanas lo esten haciendo de tapadillo comprando GNL de algún tercer pais que no sanciona y luego nos lo revenden. Lo de Europa no tiene nombre y si lo tiene es el de algún subnormal profundo. Y del petroleo lo mismo ...


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

disparar en modo centrifugado a 2000RPM mola mazo o algo


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

Si envian mujeres soldado al frente, la capacidad para el combate de las compañias y batallones, bajara sensiblemente.

PD- Movilizar mujeres, solo es buena idea para liberar fusiles de retaguardia, toda labor logistica de retaguardia que realizan soldados varones, sustituirla por mujeres.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> La tasa interanual de inflación rusa ahora mismo es del 15 %. La de la UE el 10.
> 
> Pero eso es lo de menos. Lo de más es que si se jode todo ellos tienen para comer y calentarse y nosotros no. Así que los rusos si que tienen un fuerte incentivo para que se joda todo aquí, para que esto dure cuanto más mejor.



Pero qué cojones incentivo, tendrán incentivo en crecer, en tratar de que las sanciones les afecten lo menos posible, en lograr objetivos en Ucrania (comprando por entero su relato), pero pensar que el incentivo es "que ellos, al menos, tengan para calentarse mientras occidente se fastidia" es una gilipollez como un piano de cola de grande.
Los incentivos se basan, por definición, en lo que puedes ganar, no en lo que puede perder o no otro, los conflictos surgen precisamente de eso, de conseguir YO cosas y no tú

Aquí lo que habéis hecho es montar una religión con sus rezos putinianos absurdos y el rencor de lo incapaces que se sienten muchos en esta sociedad, no hay más


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me estuve informando y las mujeres que se pueden librar son las que tienen hijos menores de 18 años o las de ciertas profesiones liberales o de servicios.
> Me imagino que ni tocarán el tema de las que ya están fuera de chochopatera.
> Lo que si que puede provocar efecto estampida es que las mujeres seleccionadas para servicio militar tienen prohibido salir del pais por lo que no podrán viajar. Eso en una guerra que durará minimo dos o tres años.
> Si habia chortis ucras que estaban dudando de si irse o no incluso algunas que estaban pensando en volver, eso puede ser un detonante para que haya una nueva oleada de mujeres jovenes empoderadas que no quieran quedarse estancadas en su pais aunque sea sin luchar.



aquí no las van a dejar entrar masivamente y lo sabéis.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que tio.....se han montado un orgullo superextraño en la que son incapaces de asumir ningún error o ninguna dificultad, para ellos, Putin es el dios que les guía y no puede cometer ningún fallo, puesto que debe ser sobrehumano (o algo así), los demás, o somos "enemigos" o debemos callarnos, él, nuestro guía, sabrá por qué hace las cosas, mientras tanto repiten lo mismo una y otra vez
> Ahora mismo, Si Ucrania llegase a Moscú te dirían que forma parte del plan, que es "una finta para tomar Kiev" o algo así....



No, estás muy equivocado. No somos tan fanáticos.


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué cojones incentivo, tendrán incentivo en crecer, en tratar de que las sanciones les afecten lo menos posible, en lograr objetivos en Ucrania (comprando por entero su relato), pero pensar que el incentivo es "que ellos, al menos, tengan para calentarse mientras occidente se fastidia" es una gilipollez como un piano de cola de grande.
> Los incentivos se basan, por definición, en lo que puedes ganar, no en lo que puede perder o no otro, los conflictos surgen precisamente de eso, de conseguir YO cosas y no tú
> 
> Aquí lo que habéis hecho es montar una religión con sus rezos putinianos absurdos y el rencor de lo incapaces que se sienten muchos en esta sociedad, no hay más



A ver si te enteras .... El objetivo global del estado ruso es mandar a la OTAN a las fronteras de 1990. Y una de las armas que va a emplear para conseguirlo (otra cosa es que lo consiga) en no vendernos un puto gramo de gas, ni de petróleo, ni de trigo, ni de abono ni de nada de nada hasta que echemos a los yankis. Y para ellos eso es una ganancia goestratégica del carajo.

Y si hacen éso vamos a pasar mucha hambre y mucho frio. Así que si, tienen un fuerte incentivo para que esto dure y para jodernos todo lo que puedan de todas las formas que puedan excepto bombardearnos. A ellos para comer y calentarse, que es lo más básico para sobrevivir, no les va a faltar. A nosotros si.


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El problema no es que pague el ciudadano.; que tambien.
> El problema es la industria..... Y sobretodo la intensiva en energia.....
> 
> Cuanto le costará a navantia construir una fragata frente a corea del sur?
> ...



el punto debil de los koreanos es el kimchi sin kimchi no saben funcionar


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelenski advierte a los europeos que se preparen para un invierno difícil Por Reuters
> 
> 
> Zelenski advierte a los europeos que se preparen para un invierno difícil
> ...



Con tal de que te echen cualquier sacrificio es bueno


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es ir a Google Maps y mirar la posición relativa del puente de ferrocarril versus el puente de coches.
> Visto desde Crimea el puente de ferrocarril queda a la derecha.
> El coche va de Crimea a Rusia Continental.
> Aunque el tren está parado, la parte más cercana a Rusia no tiene cabeza tractora.
> ...



Es igual aun los CM lo sacaran 20 o 30 veces más... miente que alguno habra que picará...

Para mi este dinero que se les paga es dinero tirado ... eso si consiguen q los que no vemos mass mierda lo tengamos mas dificil para informarnos


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver si te enteras .... El objetivo global del estado ruso es mandar a la OTAN a las fronteras de 1990. Y una de las armas que va a emplear para conseguirlo (otra cosa es que lo consiga) en no vendernos un puto gramo de gas, ni de petróleo, ni de trigo, ni de abono ni de nada de nada hasta que echemos a los yankis. Y eso para ellos eso es una ganancia goestratégica del carajo.
> 
> Y si hacen éso vamos a pasar mucha hambre y mucho frio. Así que si, tienen un fuerte incentivo para que esto dure y para jodernos todo lo que puedan de todas las formas que puedan excepto bombardearnos. A ellos para comer y calentarse, que es lo más básico para sobrevivir, no les va a faltar. A nosotros si.



Y para hacer todo eso de no vendernos nada tienen que estar en guerra con Ucrania perdiendo hombres y equipamiento militar todos los días  a alargar la guerra se ha dicho


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, estás muy equivocado. No somos tan fanáticos.



No es lo que demostráis, se puede apoyar a Putin (fíjate que digo Putin y no Rusia) reconociendo que la "operación" comenzó siendo una cagada, reconociendo que no es todo tan fácil a nivel económico para Rusia y que se va a pasar mal también allí, por desgracia, pero eso yo no os lo leo....


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Vamos ganando?
> 
> Ahora viene lo realmente divertido.
> 
> ...



esto que dices es un mero calentamiento, Nostradamus que aparte de acertar lo del cerco de KIEV hace una previsión inquietante diría yo, 2023= 7 MESES DE GUERRA, avanzan hasta un poco mas allá de París, pero no dice quien si rusos musulmanes o albano kosovares en cualquier caso vete repasando lo que aprendiste en la puta mili


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

El Reino Unido ampliará significativamente el programa de entrenamiento para el ejército ucraniano: estamos hablando de entrenar a decenas de miles de soldados.

Alrededor de 4.700 soldados ya han sido entrenados en bases militares en el norte, suroeste y sureste de Inglaterra desde que comenzó el entrenamiento en junio, y los comandantes tienen la intención de continuar apoyando mientras Ucrania necesite nuevas tropas para luchar contra la invasión rusa.

Instructores militares de otros ocho países, incluidos Nueva Zelanda, Suecia y los Países Bajos, se han asociado con sus homólogos británicos para una misión de entrenamiento ampliada.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver si te enteras .... El objetivo global del estado ruso es mandar a la OTAN a las fronteras de 1990. Y una de las armas que va a emplear para conseguirlo (otra cosa es que lo consiga) en no vendernos un puto gramo de gas, ni de petróleo, ni de trigo, ni de abono ni de nada de nada hasta que echemos a los yankis. Y eso para ellos eso es una ganancia goestratégica del carajo.
> 
> Y si hacen éso vamos a pasar mucha hambre y mucho frio. Así que si, tienen un fuerte incentivo para que esto dure y para jodernos todo lo que puedan de todas las formas que puedan excepto bombardearnos. A ellos para comer y calentarse, que es lo más básico para sobrevivir, no les va a faltar. A nosotros si.



Es que eso no va a pasar sin una guerra nuclear, a ver si os entra en la cabeza, que son muchos estados que han tomado ya decisiones


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Bolsa de Moscú suspendió el comercio de divisas y metales preciosos*
> 
> 
> 5 de septiembre de 2022, 12:02



link a la noticia, please.


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> link a la noticia, please.



Poco duro....


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es lo que demostráis, se puede apoyar a Putin (fíjate que digo Putin y no Rusia) reconociendo que la "operación" comenzó siendo una cagada, reconociendo que no es todo tan fácil a nivel económico para Rusia y que se va a pasar mal también allí, por desgracia, pero eso yo no os lo leo....



A todos les afecta, eso es innegable. Pero unos aguantan mejor que otros, por diversas razones.

Como ha recordado otro forero "no es más rico quien más tiene sino el que menos necesita".


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY.......



Otro día alargando la guerra, otro ÉXITO de Putin


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Ok. visto en Ingles, la bolsa se suspendió por la caída de las acciones de Gazprom al cerrar el NordStream 1.


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Ouchhhhh 









Dos diplomáticos rusos mueren por explosión cerca de la Embajada rusa en Kabul - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Uno de los muertos es el segundo secretario de la Embajada, Shah Mahmoud, mientras que la segunda ví




www.sana.sy


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad: ¿Sabemos la composición por sectores de la coñomía de Rusia?
> 
> Pregunto porque una coñomía de sector servicios como la UE no tiene... RESILIENCIA   para que le quiten el soporte de los sectores primario y secundario, que es a lo que vamos.
> 
> ...



como ultimo recurso te recomiendo veas las Reposiciones de Curro Jiménez, para ir haciéndote idea de tu futura vida de bandolero


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Y tan mal ... Con la excusa del jodete Putín todos estan haciendo su negociete ... Bueno, todos no, los remeros de a pie no lo hacemos.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

A los niños ucranianos en Mariupol ocupado por Rusia que regresaron a la escuela el 1 de septiembre, su nueva maestra les dice que el ruso será el único idioma de instrucción a partir de ahora.

Parece un video grabado por secuestradores.


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A todos les afecta, eso es innegable. Pero unos aguantan mejor que otros, por diversas razones.
> 
> Como ha recordado otro forero "no es más rico quien más tiene sino el que menos necesita".



yo lo que quiero es que el tito putin me mande la rusa que me prometió para así calentarme en la cama en este invierno.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

Es que no son izquierda, son liberales progresistas globalistas anglofilos. Están en las antípodas de la izquierda


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Vale, leído en Ingles, la bolsa de Moscú a permanecido un rato cerrada debido a la caída de las acciones de Gazprom al cerrarse el NordStream 1.

Recordar que Gazprom a tenido beneficios superiores a lo esperado pero que el Estado ruso propietario mayoritario impide el reparto de dividendos.
Supongo que el Estado ruso a pedido tiempo muerto para recomprar más acciones que ahora están en el mercado.





__





Rouble hits near 3-week low after trading suspension, Gazprom shares down


MOSCOW — The rouble weakened beyond the 61 mark against the dollar on Monday after a short trading suspension on the Moscow Exchange, while shares in Gazprom…




financialpost.com




...
MOSCOW — The rouble weakened beyond the 61 mark against the dollar on Monday after a short trading suspension on the Moscow Exchange, while shares in Gazprom inched lower after Russia said it had stopped gas supplies to Europe via the Nord Stream 1 pipeline.
....


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vale, leído en Ingles, la bolsa de Moscú a permanecido un rato cerrada debido a la caída de las acciones de Gazprom al cerrarse el NordStream 1.
> 
> Recordar que Gazprom a tenido beneficios superiores a lo esperado pero que el Estado ruso propietario mayoritario impide el reparto de divisas
> Supongo que el Estado ruso a pedido tiempo muerto para recomprar más acciones que ahora están en el mercado.
> ...



Lo que ha impedido el gobierno ruso es el reparto de dividendos ... Con el cierre de NSI pues Gazprom deja de vender a Europa pero ya veremos durante cuanto tiempo ... Cuando las reserves este un poco más bajitas se lo volverán a vender ... el objetivo es que el yonqui tenga que ir a casa del camello todos los días.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Pues no pinta bien el puente Antonivskyi, a nada de que se caiga una parte, pero como decían los propagandistas, un poco de hormigón y ya esta para otra.

En el oblast de Kherson, se van a empezar a poner muy nerviosos, y esperemos que por el bien de los civiles, los invasores evacuen y no hagan una defensa a ultranza de la ciudad.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> ¿De verdad te crees lo que acabas de poner? ¿En serio comparas el Virreinato de Nueva España con Ucrania? ¿Qué clase de broma es esta?
> 
> ¿Desde cuando hay una veda que impide invadir países? ¿Alguna fecha de comienzo de dicha veda que tengas a bien compartir con nosotros? Es por ubicarnos un poco…
> 
> ...



Es un tipejo a sueldo y sobre todo muy brasas que escribe el mismo tocho que le mandan como documentacion los anglos todo el rato y como buena putita barata viene aquí a enseñarnos su desgraciado ojete que tanto le gusta poner a sus amos


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los europeos están cansados de las sanciones contra Rusia. Así lo anunció el pasado 5 de septiembre el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell.
> 
> “A Rusia no se le puede dar la oportunidad de usar el cansancio de las sanciones que están experimentando algunos de nuestros países. Esta prueba de fuerza aún continuará”, dijo en la conferencia interparlamentaria de la UE en Praga.



Sinceramente a este tipo si lo tuviera delante le daba una patada en los güevos, yo tambien sería super resilente con sus sueldo y sus prebendas.

Van a haber ondonadas de ostias en Europa como esto no cambie y estos tienen muchas papeletas para llevarse un porcentaje amplio de ellas.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En España ya están cambiando el jamón serrano y el salchichón por la mortadela y el chopped, y no es coña. La gente ahora gasta menos, compra muchos productos de marca blanca... y va con más frecuencia al supermercado ya que trata de controlar el gasto; compra sólo lo que realmente necesita, y anda mirando todas las ofertas con tal de poder ahorrar.
> 
> También se nota en detalles como que Movistar Plus, Vodafone u Orange están perdiendo un montonazo de abonados. Casi medio millón en este año.



Sobre lo de Movistar, se van a comer el futbol con patatas, el otro día me llamaron para ofrecerme el futbol por unos increibles 40 pavos mensuales, le colgue sin decir adios.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los niños ucranianos en Mariupol ocupado por Rusia que regresaron a la escuela el 1 de septiembre, su nueva maestra les dice que el ruso será el único idioma de instrucción a partir de ahora.
> 
> Parece un video grabado por secuestradores.



El Ruso y el Ucraniano son el mismo idioma. Uno es dialecto del otro. Técnicamente en el resto de Ucrania sólo hay Ruso.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Snowball (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Bolsa de Moscú suspendió el comercio de divisas y metales preciosos*
> 
> 
> 5 de septiembre de 2022, 12:02



Ummmm

Que será será??


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Si Rusia sigue teniendo 500 bajas diarias entre muertos y heridos, no va a durar ni 4 meses la guerra y esto no lo soluciona Putin reclutando indigentes y presos, tiene un problema grande se ha metido en un avispero y debe empezar a tomar decisiones que no le gustan, la gente va empezar a hacerse preguntas y no van a poder esconder eternamente a los muertos debajo de la alfombra, Rusia también va a perder el control de Crimea, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## pgas (5 Sep 2022)

mal día para el pinocho cozumierda, pero vienen peores



MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Es un tipejo a sueldo y sobre todo muy brasas que escribe el mismo tocho que le mandan como documentacion los anglos todo el rato y como buena putita barata viene aquí a enseñarnos su desgraciado ojete que tanto le gusta poner a sus amos



el Teuro, Tales .. mierdosos clones imperiales


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

*Goldman: “A los precios futuros actuales, estimamos que las facturas de energía alcanzarán su punto máximo a principios del próximo año en c. € 500/mes para una familia europea típica, lo que implica un aumento de c.200% frente a 2021*
13:05 || 05/09/2022


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que eso no va a pasar sin una guerra nuclear, a ver si os entra en la cabeza, que son muchos estados que han tomado ya decisiones



Vas a invadir Rusia porque no te quieren vender de nada?


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El Ruso y el Ucraniano son el mismo idioma. Uno es dialecto del otro. Técnicamente en el resto de Ucrania sólo hay Ruso.



El ucraniano no es dialecto del ruso.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Se entienden entre ellos y no pueden prohibir ninguno porque son el mismo idioma. Estás perdiendo la guerra Otánico totalitario. 

Liberad a Assange totalitarios Otánico-Borbónicos.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> El ucraniano no es dialecto del ruso.



Si lo es.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

La Union Sovietica y el Comunismo, fue una excusa para apoderarse de mas territorio.Asi pasaba, que no dejaban la mas minima concesion a la libertad o al autogobierno:


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

13,26 y seguimos a la espera de que el pagafantas otanero de cozumel nos diga las "ciudades" recuperadas en la megachulisuperguay requeteofensiva ukropiteca de Jersón
tic tac tic tac


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2022)

Ucranianos muriendo por el nazismo, sin revelarse.
Su destino está escrito. Cada uno recoge lo que siembra,

Ojo, imágenes fuertecitas...sobre todo del que huye y deja a sus compañeros atras.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucranianos muriendo por el nazismo, sin revelarse.
> Su destino está escrito. Cada uno recoge lo que siembra,
> 
> Ojo, imágenes fuertecitas...sobre todo del que huye y deja a sus compañeros atras.



Cuando un ejercito, y lo mismo digo cuando los videos son ucranianos, tiene que recurrir a lanzar petardos con drones es que algo falla ... No habla muy bien del ejercito ruso que esten utilizando bombas de caida libre lanzadas desde drones cuando lo efectivo sería localizar y bombardear con artilleria, morteros o aviación la zona ... Ese tipo de bombardeo es improvisación.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Si lo es.



No, no lo es. El ucraniano es dialecto del antiguo eslavo oriental, lo mismo que el bielorruso y el ruso:


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> 13,26 y seguimos a la espera de que el pagafantas otanero de cozumel nos diga las "ciudades" recuperadas en la megachulisuperguay requeteofensiva ukropiteca de Jersón
> tic tac tic tac



Coño capitán almeida, hemos pasado de que Rusia iba a tomar Kiev en 72 horas haya por febrero a alegrarse porque, de momento, consiga a ferrarse a Kherson, cómo pasa el tiempo eh?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No, no lo es. El ucraniano es dialecto del antiguo eslavo oriental, lo mismo que el bielorruso y el ruso:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179947



En absoluto. Ese gráfico está mal


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuando un ejercito, y lo mismo digo cuando los videos son ucranianos, tiene que recurrir a lanzar petardos con drones es que algo falla ... No habla muy bien del ejercito ruso que esten utilizando bombas de caida libre lanzadas desde drones cuando lo efectivo sería localizar y bombardear con artilleria, morteros o aviación la zona ... Ese tipo de bombardeo es improvisación.



Claro, tú eres más del Call of Duty, y de entrar con una metralleta hasta una trinchera llena de soldados, matarlos a todos, tú sin rasguños, y a por el siguiente nivel...
Menos películas, que esto es una guerra de verdad.

Ese petardo con drones ha supuesto, al menos:

5 bajas ucranianas
0 bajas rusas

Victoria aplastante, sin bajas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> En absoluto. Ese gráfico está mal



Vale, lo que tú digas.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Sep 2022)

Yo ahora tengo el ruso muy oxiado, tendré un nivel A.2 que en su tiempo pudo se un B.1 de hablarlo y ecucharlo en el pais.... y aun asi cuando oigo hablar ucranianos entiendo muchisimas palabras y el contexto de lo que pueden hablar.
Cuando un ruso o ucraniano dicen que el ucraniano no lo entiende un ruso creo que es pura pose nacionalista, tanto del ucraniano como del ruso...
Me parecen al estilo catalán-español. Si hablas un catalán muy cerrado y eres un castellanoparlante que en su vida se ha acostumbrado a oir otro idioma puede que no te enteres mucho, pero si seres un español que ha escuchado de vez en cuando catalán y oyes un catalán de ciudad o valenciano te enterás del 90-95%


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Las 13:30 y seguimos a la espera que el cabo chusquero nos diga cuando va a ser la toma de Kiev....si aquella de los apenas 3 dias........


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las 13:30 y seguimos a la espera que el cabo chusquero nos diga cuando va a ser la toma de Kiev....si aquella de los apenas 3 dias........



13,37 y seguimos esperando que el pingüino gilipollas nos diga cuando van a recuperar Jersón y Mariupol, CIUDADES QUE ERAN UKRAS Y QUE HAN DEJADO DE SERLO PER SECULAR SECULORUM


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Coño capitán almeida, hemos pasado de que Rusia iba a tomar Kiev en 72 horas haya por febrero a alegrarse porque, de momento, consiga a ferrarse a Kherson, cómo pasa el tiempo eh?



Aferrarse a algo que no tenían y ahora tienen, como el 100% del oblast de Lugansk, el 80% del de zaporozhie, el 60% del de donetsk, el 85% del de jersón, el 30% del de jarkov,,, y seguimos para bingo? verdad tito himmers?


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> 13,37 y seguimos esperando que el pingüino gilipollas nos diga cuando van a recuperar Jersón y Mariupol, CIUDADES QUE ERAN UKRAS Y QUE HAN DEJADO DE SERLO PER SECULAR SECULORUM



Las 13:40 y el chusquero de mierda sigue sin aclarar lo que se le pregunta ......


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, tú eres más del Call of Duty, y de entrar con una metralleta hasta una trinchera llena de soldados, matarlos a todos, tú sin rasguños, y a por el siguiente nivel...
> Menos películas, que esto es una guerra de verdad.
> 
> Ese petardo con drones ha supuesto, al menos:
> ...



Esos drones no tienen como finalidad el bombardeo y en consecuencia aunque en el video veas caer dos cerca del objetivo en un 95 % de los casos el petardo no caera ni cerca porque no estan pensados para ese tipo de acción ... Cuando para hacer el bombardeo de una trinchera tienes que recurrir a emeidos improvisados es un sintoma de que tu ejercito no esta bien equipado y he dicho lo mismo cuando he visto los mismos videos de los ucros tirando granadas de mortero con un aleron para estabilizar algo la caida ... Y no soy un experto ni del ejercito ni del Call of Duty pero hice la mili y algo más cerca de lo que es la guerra real estoy que el noventa por ciento del forerismo ... Al menos he visto disparar unos cañones en unas maniobras.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Las 13:40 y el chusquero de mierda sigue son aclarar lo que se le pregunta ......



coño hablo de putas la tacones
kiev llegará, de momento lo pillado no se devuelve, verdad pingüi¿


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _La oligarquía angloamericana orquestó una campaña de violaciones, tráfico de niños, terrorismo, asesinatos, robos, hambrunas y extracción de órganos en Siria. Putin le puso fin. La intervención militar rusa en Siria comenzó en 2015.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179788
> 
> ...



¿Hay versión en español?


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

El PSOE es anglófilo, se lo invento la CIA en los setenta cargardose al otro. El SPD colaboró pero fue trabajo anglo. La negociación con la CE fue un asco, pero lo del euro era imprescindible para tener una moneda fuerte que no inflacionase nunca o lo menos posible y así no robar a los acreedores y a los trabajadores, ni conseguir competitividad sin invertir en i +d. 
Estoy de acuerdo con usted en que el PSOE es el cáncer de España, pero por liberal, progresista, globalista y anglófilo. Si fuera francigermanofilo no sólo por la afiliación sino por la cultura y la sociedad otro gallo nos cantaria


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Se han callado todos de repente, algo debe pasar.


----------



## Tales. (5 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Aferrarse a algo que no tenían y ahora tienen, como el 100% del oblast de Lugansk, el 80% del de zaporozhie, el 60% del de donetsk, el 85% del de jersón, el 30% del de jarkov,,, y seguimos para bingo? verdad tito himmers?



Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían  

Rusia se las está viendo para mantener unas ganacias territoriales ridículas a costa de 1000 y pico tanques destruidos 50.000 muertos y la economía en el más absoluto guano y lo que les queda, contra uno de los países mas pobres de Europa que está recibiendo ayuda a cuentagotas de Occidente para alargar la agonía rusa mientras en Langley y el Pentágono se descojonan todos los días, jran éxito del "segundo mejor ejército del mundo" y del enanito del Kremlin.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se han callado todos de repente, algo debe pasar.



Silencio porque ya fracasó, Galilerdo. Se ha dicho lo que se tenía que decir.

Este cada vez que pica en un teclado se cubre de gloria...


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2022)

t.me/TheParadigmShi...

*La desindustrialización de Europa continúa.*
_*
ArcelorMittal, el mayor fabricante de acero del mundo, cerrará uno de los dos altos hornos 
de la planta de acero plano de Bremen (Alemania) hasta nuevo aviso. La planta de acero largo 
de Hamburgo se cerrará a partir del cuarto trimestre.

Razones: La desorbitada subida de los precios de la energía, la débil demanda del mercado, 
unas perspectivas económicas negativas y unos costes de CO2 persistentemente elevados.

Recientes empresas metalúrgicas afectadas en Europa:

Productor belga de acero inoxidable y cierre de una fundición de aluminio alemana .

La empresa noruega Norsk Hydro tiene previsto cerrar una fundición de aluminio de 175.000 tns 
de capacidad anual en Eslovaquia. La fundición de zinc de Budel, en los Países Bajos , puesta 
en paro indefinidamente.

Europa ha perdido cerca de la mitad de su capacidad de fundición de zinc y aluminio 
en el último año.
*_
*El mayor productor de cobre de Europa, Aurubis AG, con sede en Hamburgo, pretende minimizar 
el uso de gas *


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían
> 
> Rusia se las está viendo para mantener unas ganacias territoriales ridículas a costa de 1000 y pico tanques destruidos 50.000 muertos y la economía en el más absoluto guano y lo que les queda, contra uno de los países mas pobres de Europa que está recibiendo ayuda a cuentagotas de Occidente para alargar la agonía rusa mientras en Langley y el Pentágono se descojonan todos los días, jran éxito del "segundo mejor ejército del mundo" y del enanito del Kremlin.



En febrero seguro que pensaban que era virtualmente imposible que el ejército ucraniano lograse parar la invasión rusa.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Es que no son izquierda, son liberales progresistas globalistas anglofilos. Están en las antípodas de la izquierda



Si..."liberales"....

Tenéis un cacao mental verdaderamente impresionante


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Silencio porque ya fracasó, Galilerdo. Se ha dicho lo que se tenía que decir.
> 
> Este cada vez que pica en un teclado se cubre de gloria...



Parece que detrás estuviera el mediocre analista vendido de geopolítica en Fortnite, Chema Gil


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El Ruso y el Ucraniano son el mismo idioma. Uno es dialecto del otro. Técnicamente en el resto de Ucrania sólo hay Ruso.



Realmente no, son dos idiomas que proceden del "eslavo antiguo", pero tienen muchas diferencias entre ellos, pronunciación, mucho vocabulario e incluso letras diferentes
Decir eso es como decir que el castellano procede del italiano o algo así...


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Posición defensiva rusa que parece abandonada junto con vehículos diversos allí abandonados.


----------



## Kron II (5 Sep 2022)

Con pinzas, claro, ya que la información viene del Financial Times.


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían
> 
> Rusia se las está viendo para mantener unas ganacias territoriales ridículas a costa de 1000 y pico tanques destruidos 50.000 muertos y la economía en el más absoluto guano y lo que les queda, contra uno de los países mas pobres de Europa que está recibiendo ayuda a cuentagotas de Occidente para alargar la agonía rusa mientras en Langley y el Pentágono se descojonan todos los días, jran éxito del "segundo mejor ejército del mundo" y del enanito del Kremlin.



Mariupol, la fortaleza inexpugnable también? venga putillas de anglosión que tais ganando y los sabeis


----------



## HDR (5 Sep 2022)

Habemus charo


----------



## capitán almeida (5 Sep 2022)

gana lo mismo que tú, y bien contento que estás de todo eso si a cambio tus amos piratas se lucran


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

En toda Europa se estudiaba francés, era el idioma de la diplomacia y las relaciones internacionales hasta después de la segunda GM. A Sánchez no se le llama porque España ya no importa ni para que la llamen. España ya está controlada, y sino mire lo de Argelia, donde nos hemos hundido por orden de sanchez para ponernos del lado marroquí y yanki.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Habemus charo



Quede se puede esperar de ella?


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ucranianos muriendo por el nazismo, sin revelarse.
> Su destino está escrito. Cada uno recoge lo que siembra,
> 
> Ojo, imágenes fuertecitas...sobre todo del que huye y deja a sus compañeros atras.



yayaya pero lo que nos interesa es saber que es lo que te has follado este verano etc...


----------



## ROBOTECH (5 Sep 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Quede se puede esperar de ella?



Guerra, guerra y guerra.
El otro era más listo.
Han puesto a esta charo para quemarla entre la guerra de Ucrania y la inflación, pero con ella el Partido Conservador caerá en picado en las encuestas.


----------



## visaman (5 Sep 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El PSOE es anglófilo, se lo invento la CIA en los setenta cargardose al otro. El SPD colaboró pero fue trabajo anglo. La negociación con la CE fue un asco, pero lo del euro era imprescindible para tener una moneda fuerte que no inflacionase nunca o lo menos posible y así no robar a los acreedores y a los trabajadores, ni conseguir competitividad sin invertir en i +d.
> Estoy de acuerdo con usted en que el PSOE es el cáncer de España, pero por liberal, progresista, globalista y anglófilo. Si fuera francigermanofilo no sólo por la afiliación sino por la cultura y la sociedad otro gallo nos cantaria



ut que tienes conexiones sabes cuando tito putin me mandara la rusa prometida?


----------



## HDR (5 Sep 2022)

Me hacía mucha ilusión tener al paki de presidente de los piratillas. Bueno, algún día.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ut que tienes conexiones sabes cuando tito putin me mandara la rusa prometida?



Con el tema de las sanciones por Amazon está complicado. Por AliExpress en un mes después de certificar 1000 mensajes laudatorios hacia el Zar


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que ha impedido el gobierno ruso es el reparto de dividendos ... Con el cierre de NSI pues Gazprom deja de vender a Europa pero ya veremos durante cuanto tiempo ... Cuando las reserves este un poco más bajitas se lo volverán a vender ... el objetivo es que el yonqui tenga que ir a casa del camello todos los días.



Si lo se, al escribir rápido el corrector o yo han cambiado divisas por dividendos ya lo rectifique cuando lo releí, así y todo gracias por la observación.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El paro crece en España porque las políticas de empleo no generan empleo, sino todo lo contrario, se desincentiva....por no hablar del profundo maquillaje al que lo han sometido este verano
> Y en eso, no tiene nada que ver Putin o el gas, o el hecho de las sanciones, tiene que ver con la incompetencia manifiesta de (la izquierda en general)



Si tiene algun atisbo de honestidad, que lo dudo, reconocerá que el paro en España, que dentro de la economia de libremercado siempre ha disfrutado de un paro estructural elevado desde al menos la crisis del 78, está más en función del ciclo económico que de quien esté gobernando.


----------



## numan (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, tú eres más del Call of Duty, y de entrar con una metralleta hasta una trinchera llena de soldados, matarlos a todos, tú sin rasguños, y a por el siguiente nivel...
> Menos películas, que esto es una guerra de verdad.
> 
> Ese petardo con drones ha supuesto, al menos:
> ...



En la primera toma hace un viento fortísimo, sin embargo el dron está clavado en la misma posición... joder, ¿cómo puede ser eso?

Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Vas a invadir Rusia porque no te quieren vender de nada?



No, yo no voy a invadir nada, pero no quiero aceptar que Rusia marque las condiciones en esos países, y así piensa la mayoría de los ciudadanos de esos lugares, creo que no está bien y no quiero un mundo regido por esas "normas", simplemente
Si para eso, tengo que buscar comprar lo que quiero en otro sitio, no le veo problema en comparación

Lo que, desde luego, no va a pasar en ningún caso es que aceptemos vuestros "mantras", cosas que ya se han intentado una y otra vez a lo largo de la historia y siempre se ha encontrado con el mismo resultado. Además, las personas vamos a seguir pensando por nosotros, aunque eso os duela, porque lo hace

De todas formas no entiendo la fijación que pueda tener un español "en contra de occidente", si todo lo que tiene se debe a que "vive en occidente"
SPOILER: No, no lo piensa porque es una "persona bondadosa con consciencia sobre el mundo y demás", no.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Ingeniero dice el Panchito
> 
> *Hace 4 años dice el pompero* que se dio de alta hace un mes
> 
> ...



Es la reencarnación de otro. No se quien. Seguro que lo sabe @NPI.
Cuando al otro no le leía ni Dios, se ha reencarnado.
O es un multicuentas.


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2022)

Donde me vistes te verá...o el que no corre, vuela...

t.me/belvestnik/30269

*Se acerca el invierno: en Alemania roban leña con camiones enteros*
_*
En Alemania, debido a la crisis energética, los casos de robo de leña se han vuelto más frecuentes.
Incluso han tenido que instalar seguridad.

Casi la mitad de las casas del país se calientan con gas, pero debido a la fuerte subida del precio,
muchos instalaron estufas y chimeneas en sus hogares.

Calentar las viviendas con pellets de madera es mucho más barato que el gas, pero su demanda
se ha multiplicado. Los vendedores de leña informan de que las reservas en almacenes son escasas.
*_
*El siguiente paso: Mors Tua Vita Mea*


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Sep 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Con pinzas, claro, ya que la información viene del Financial Times.



putinsimo amo el putin

un master, el macho alfa supersayan legendario

Rusia luchando contra todo Occidente y GANANDO.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Aún no entiendes el por qué de mi mensaje ¿verdad?
> 
> Que nivel Maribel. Víctima de la ESO no es un insulto, es una descripción fidedigna del conocimiento que atesoras y compartes con nosotros por unos euros de mierda.
> 
> Aclárame como cobráis, si es por mensaje, likes o una combinación de ambos, que tengo interés…



No os metais con Cozumel, reirse de los Down no está bien...


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Donde me vistes te verá...o el que no corre, vuela...
> 
> t.me/belvestnik/30269
> 
> ...


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Si tiene algun atisbo de honestidad, que lo dudo, reconocerá que el paro en España, que dentro de la economia de libremercado siempre ha disfrutado de un paro estructural elevado desde al menos la crisis del 78, está más en función del ciclo económico que de quien esté gobernando.



El paro en España es estructural porque somos un país con una productividad muy baja.
Los costes de contratación son generalmente altos, y si además se le suma el hecho de que la gente piensa que un puesto de trabajo tiene que ser "para toda la vida" con la movilidad que necesita el mercado...
También podemos hablar de los difícil y poco atrayente que tiene este país para ser receptor de empresas....mira, precisamente estuve en Portugal hace un par de semanas y me encontré con diferencias sustanciales como ventajas fiscales a empresas para abrir allí, cuota de autónomos inexistente o simplificación en el papeleo.
Que, a ver, no todo se hace mal, pero está tan arraigada la idea en España de que las empresas deben pagar muchos impuestos que, lo que se tiene montado es un batiburrillo, por un lado, se quieren parecer a otros países del norte, pero sin la flexibilidad de estos...resultado, pues paro...no se podía saber...


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Si lo es.



No tio


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El paro en España es estructural porque somos un país con una productividad muy baja.
> Los costes de contratación son generalmente altos, y si además se le suma el hecho de que la gente piensa que un puesto de trabajo tiene que ser "para toda la vida" con la movilidad que necesita el mercado...
> También podemos hablar de los difícil y poco atrayente que tiene este país para ser receptor de empresas....mira, precisamente estuve en Portugal hace un par de semanas y me encontré con diferencias sustanciales como ventajas fiscales a empresas para abrir allí, cuota de autónomos inexistente o simplificación en el papeleo.
> Que, a ver, no todo se hace mal, pero está tan arraigada la idea en España de que las empresas deben pagar muchos impuestos que, lo que se tiene montado es un batiburrillo, por un lado, se quieren parecer a otros países del norte, pero sin la flexibilidad de estos...resultado, pues paro...no se podía saber...



Estamos en el libremercado ¿NO?, pues eso. Lo mismo da que gobierne la izquierda socialista que la derecha. No se vaya por las ramas como siempre hace. O bien conviértalo en singapur como dice usted, ¡Ah , que eso no puede ser! que ni el clima , ni el mar ni la cultura , niestar en un punto estratégico!¡Vaya por dios!
Por cierto ¿Singapur tiene Estado?. A lo mejor si suprimimos el Estado mejora el paro.


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Con pinzas, claro, ya que la información viene del Financial Times.



La espiker no se quiere enterar.
Se lo traduzco: " Mientras no se retiren las sanciones, Siemens. el concesionario
del mantenimientono podrá reparar las averías según contrato por mor de dichas 
sanciones y , por, tanto, no pasará gas por esa desatendida tubería...
Usen la NS-II, que está disponible. Gracias por su atención...


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Estamos en el libremercado ¿NO?, pues eso. Lo mismo da que gobierne la izquierda socialista que la derecha. No se vaya por las ramas como siempre hace. O bien conviértalo en singapur como dice usted, ¡Ah , que eso no puede ser! que ni el clima , ni el mar ni la cultura , niestar en un punto estratégico!¡Vaya por dios!



La política económica no cambia, da igual quien gobierne, pero siempre se busca meter miedo. En 1982, en no pocos pueblos de España se decía que de ganar el PSOE habría poco menos que colectivizaciones... Se propagaban esa clase de bulos sin fundamento para condicionar el voto, aunque a la hora de la verdad todo estuviera atado y bien atado.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo ahora tengo el ruso muy oxiado, tendré un nivel A.2 que en su tiempo pudo se un B.1 de hablarlo y ecucharlo en el pais.... y aun asi cuando oigo hablar ucranianos entiendo muchisimas palabras y el contexto de lo que pueden hablar.
> Cuando un ruso o ucraniano dicen que el ucraniano no lo entiende un ruso creo que es pura pose nacionalista, tanto del ucraniano como del ruso...
> Me parecen al estilo catalán-español. Si hablas un catalán muy cerrado y eres un castellanoparlante que en su vida se ha acostumbrado a oir otro idioma puede que no te enteres mucho, pero si seres un español que ha escuchado de vez en cuando catalán y oyes un catalán de ciudad o valenciano te enterás del 90-95%



Yo tengo un B1 de checo, en Polonia, más o menos puedo entender el contexto de lo que hablan...en un 60% diría, eso no significa que el checo o el polaco sean "dialectos", provienen de una "raiz", como ocurre con el ruso y el ucraniano, son similares porque tienen el mismo origen, pero ya.
Obviamente, al haber convivido el ruso y el ucraniano hay cosas que se mezclan, recuerdo que, en una cena con rusos y ucranianos (hace ya muchos años) uno de los ucranianos decía que muchas veces decían "da" por costumbre en lugar de "tak", aunque estuvieran hablando ucraniano, y así con otras palabras, lo veía mal, también te lo digo
Es decir, los idiomas van mutando a una velocidad muy rápida. Hace no mucho, leí un artículo donde se decía que, entre los checos y eslovacos, los checos cada vez entendían menos a los eslovacos, ya que, después de la disolución se empezaba a notar una cierta disociación, aunque yo eso no lo puedo comprobar aún


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Levantaron la mano, unicamente para salvar el turismo veraniego, en octubre comprobaremos si fue buena idea.




Esperan que si la Masa piensa en el bicho no pensará en la carestía de la vida y las duchas frias. Además el bicho será la coartada cuando prohíban las manifestaciones.


----------



## pgas (5 Sep 2022)

Escándalo en #Zaporizhzhia ☢ Esta mañana, antes de abandonar la central nuclear de #Zaporizhzhia, el #OIEA dijo que testificaría contra el régimen de #Kyiv que "puso en peligro a los inspectores al unir los vehículos ucranianos a los del #OIEA" en el momento del traslado.
Ministerio de Defensa ruso



Central #ZaporizhzhiaNPP: Según los medios rusos, algunos periodistas e inspectores de la #AIE recuperaron esta trágica grabación del asalto a #Zaporizhzhia lanzado por #Kyiv el día de su llegada, para apoyar sus testimonios.
Vídeo difundido por los medios de comunicación


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Hay versión en español?



Se lo mismo que tú.


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Silencio porque ya fracasó, Galilerdo. Se ha dicho lo que se tenía que decir.
> 
> Este cada vez que pica en un teclado se cubre de gloria...



Es mongolin a tiempo completo, ahora esta en la fase de negación


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

No me lo puedo de creer, si solo llevan 6 meses de retraso


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

Aquí, una amiga de @Cozumel


----------



## eltonelero (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo tengo un B1 de checo, en Polonia, más o menos puedo entender el contexto de lo que hablan...en un 60% diría, eso no significa que el checo o el polaco sean "dialectos", provienen de una "raiz", como ocurre con el ruso y el ucraniano, son similares porque tienen el mismo origen, pero ya.
> Obviamente, al haber convivido el ruso y el ucraniano hay cosas que se mezclan, recuerdo que, en una cena con rusos y ucranianos (hace ya muchos años) uno de los ucranianos decía que muchas veces decían "da" por costumbre en lugar de "tak", aunque estuvieran hablando ucraniano, y así con otras palabras, lo veía mal, también te lo digo
> Es decir, los idiomas van mutando a una velocidad muy rápida. Hace no mucho, leí un artículo donde se decía que, entre los checos y eslovacos, los checos cada vez entendían menos a los eslovacos, ya que, después de la disolución se empezaba a notar una cierta disociación, aunque yo eso no lo puedo comprobar aún



No digo que sean dialectos sino simplemente que cuando los ucranianos dicen que el ucraniano un ruso no lo entiende o los propios rusos no entienden el ucraniano yo no me lo acabo de creer.

Lo del ruso en Ucrania creo que ha habido una esquizofrenia a lo catalufo en los útlimos 20 años.Yo cuando estuve en Kiev hace unos 10 años, todas las cartas de menus y casi todos los anuncios y carteles estaban en ruso. Estoy seguro que el 80-90% de la gente que oia hablar en la calle hablaba ruso.
Me jugaría que en Kiev de toda la vida se hablaba ruso con algunas palabras ucras, mas allá de la época de la URSS. Lo mismo con centro y este. A lo sumo en el centro se hablaría una transición idiomática.
El ucraniano sería algo del oeste y ya.
Si el propio Zelensky solo hablaba ruso hasta la Universidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

Ya sabemos que eres maricón, no hace falta que lo vayas proclamando.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> No me lo puedo de creer, si solo llevan 6 meses de retraso



¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que Rusia era un páramo en lo que a libertad de expresión se refiere y que no se permiten las voces discordantes, como dice el Marquina? 

Ah, es Galilerdo otra vez. Hay que comprenderle y no ser muy cruel, nació así...


----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2022)

numan dijo:


> En la primera toma hace un viento fortísimo, sin embargo el dron está clavado en la misma posición... joder, ¿cómo puede ser eso?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J530F mediante Tapatalk



Los drones buenos tienen giroscopio y se mantienen sobre un punto exacto si lo tienen programado.

No veo el tipo de dron porque tengo en el ignore o el a mi , al que contestas.

-------------

Puse un video de los uicranianos muertos en el intento de asalto. Habia dudas ( yo no las tenia ) , parece qeu van saliendo más.









Одноклассники







ok.ru


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

¿21 o 60? sigues sin contestarme...


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que Rusia era un páramo en lo que a libertad de expresión se refiere y que no se permiten las voces discordantes, como dice el Marquina?
> 
> Ah, es Galilerdo otra vez. Hay que comprenderle y no ser muy cruel, nació así...



Espérate una semana a ver si el señor se cae por una ventana y sino ya me dices


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

Para los que fueron a los Golfos a pedir mas petroleo, paisa:


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> Espérate una semana a ver si el señor se cae por una ventana y sino ya me dices



No creo...


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para los que fueron a los Golfos a pedir mas petroleo, paisa:



El mercado descontando la miseria de la UE.

Qué bien funciona la "mano invisible"

Y son solo 100.000, ya se sabe que esta gente trabaja al trimestre.

Quizás le metan un cero más en Enero de 2023.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Sep 2022)

Vamos Rusia!! A por ellos!!


----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Posición defensiva rusa que parece abandonada junto con vehículos diversos allí abandonados.



El camuflaje del carro es ucraniano.  Hasta ahí he visto.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El camuflaje del carro es ucraniano.  Hasta ahí he visto.



Otra vez, es que siguen igual, intoxicando que es gerundio. En este caso, Martín Twiperro.


----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían



No, tenian un entre el 30% 35% de ambas. En un prición hasta tuvieron Khakov , Mariupol, Slaviansk pero no tenian armas para retenerlas. Cuando consiguieron organizarse habian perdido mucho terreno. Luego empezaron a recuperar algo y llegaron las negociación que acabaron en el acurdo de Minsk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los drones buenos tienen giroscopio y se mantienen sobre un punto exacto si lo tienen programado.
> 
> No veo el tipo de dron porque tengo en el ignore o el a mi , al que contestas.
> 
> ...



Está bloqueado.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Y mientras los Europeos pasando penurias. El enésimo paquete de ayudas y los que faltan.

*La UE alcanza un acuerdo para entregar otros 500 millones de euros en ayuda para Ucrania*
La Unión Europea (UE) ha firmado un acuerdo con Ucrania para la liberación de otros 500 millones de euros en ayuda que deberán ser destinados a viviendas, educación y agricultura, según ha anunciado este lunes en un comunicado la Comisión Europea, brazo ejecutivo del bloque.


----------



## jorgitonew (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Ya están funcionando las sanciones al petróleo Ruso al ponerle un precio mínimo. Como todos sabíamos que funcionarían....y como también debían saber los dirigentes Europeos, otra cosa es que demuestren por activa y por pasiva lo poco que les importan las penurias que puedan pasar sus ciudadanos. Que esto pasaría ya lo anunció la OPEP el mismo día que dieron la órden de poner tope al precio del petróleo Ruso.

La alianza OPEP+, encabezada por *Arabia Saudí y Rusia, ha acordado reducir en 100.000 barriles diarios la oferta petrolera *oficial de este grupo de 23 países a partir del 1 de octubre, ante el temor de que un freno de la economía mundial merme la demanda de "oro negro".


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*Situación en la dirección Nikolaevsko-Krivorozhskoye a las 15.00 horas del 5 de septiembre de 2022*

Al séptimo día desde el comienzo de la ofensiva de las AFU sobre Kherson, la línea del frente se ha estabilizado. Las AFU no han abandonado sus intentos de transferir reservas y ampliar la cabeza de puente para seguir avanzando hacia Nova Kakhovka y Kherson, pero son incapaces de aprovechar su éxito.

Desde el anochecer, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas empezaron a aumentar su fuerza de ataque y a trasladar equipos a la sección de Posad-Pokrovsky: los refuerzos llegaron a Krasnoye Znamya (Lubomirka), Novohryhorivka y Posad-Pokrovske. Unidades de las brigadas 28 y 59 de las AFU han reforzado la 24ª Brigada de Yavorivsk.

Las unidades rusas de la 7ª VDD y la 20ª MSD disparan la artillería contra los refuerzos de las AFU, impidiendo su avance y suprimiendo las posiciones de tiro de la artillería.

Unidades de la 33ª división de infantería llevaron a cabo un exitoso asalto a las posiciones enemigas desde la dirección de Terny Podi y capturaron al comandante de la compañía de la 59ª AFU Ombra y a una unidad nacionalista del Sector Derecho.

En el sector Snigirev del frente, todo está relativamente tranquilo: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas reprimen periódicamente las posiciones de tiro de las AFU y desbaratan las salidas. Un puesto de observación de las AFU en Kiselevka fue destruido desde un PTRC.

En el sector Andreevka del frente, los combates se localizan en la estrecha "tripa" Andreevka - Sukhoy Stavok. Kostromka ha sido tomada bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, uno de los cruces establecidos sobre el Ingulets ha sido destruido, las AFU siguen moviendo equipos individuales a lo largo del estrecho corredor.

Los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa operan sin interrupción, quemando el equipo y los refuerzos del enemigo. La sección de Andreevsky se ha convertido en un gran cementerio, donde el mando sigue enviando a la gente a ser sacrificada.

En la sección Olginsky del frente, las AFU utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados Bayraktar TB2 sobre las posiciones rusas en Olgino y Vysokopolye durante la noche. La línea del frente se ha estabilizado y las formaciones ucranianas intentan tomar los bastiones de las fuerzas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

La actividad de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en la dirección Nikolay-Krivorozhsk ha disminuido un poco, lo que indica la decisión del mando ucraniano de concentrar temporalmente sus esfuerzos en consolidar el resultado alcanzado, sacar reservas, reponer municiones, después de lo cual la ofensiva, con un alto grado de probabilidad, continuará.

El informe del Ministerio de Defensa destaca la aparición en esta zona de la 57ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las AFU, que parecía haber sido completamente aplastada en el "caldero de Severodonetsk", pero que fue restaurada en 1,5 meses y ya se lanzó a la ofensiva.
Aparentemente, el momento de la aparición en la zona de la otra brigada implicada en los combates cerca de Severodonetsk - la 24ª Brigada Mecanizada, que ha sido recientemente reequipada con tanques BMP80A eslovenos y T-72 polacos. Además, ya se han reanudado los funerales de los soldados de esta unidad en la región de Lviv.
Así, es probable que el Estado Mayor de las AFU haya reforzado la agrupación en la dirección de Kherson con hasta tres brigadas completas de las reservas, considerando aparentemente que la defensa en Donbass es suficientemente estable.
Todo esto indica que septiembre estará marcado por una "batalla por Kherson".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Daños en el puente Antonov tras los ataques de ayer.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El periodista alemán Thomas Röper habla de los biolaboratorios estadounidenses en Ucrania

Según él, en Ucrania hay laboratorios biológicos del Pentágono, y esto no es un secreto. En su investigación, encontró muchos detalles sobre la actividad médica pseudocientífica estadounidense en Ucrania.

Como ejemplo, citó una publicación del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, en la que se indicaba que se había encontrado un gran número de enfermedades en los prisioneros de guerra tras la realización de análisis de sangre.

"Hay programas en Ucrania, es de dominio público, en los que se extrae sangre de los soldados. En caso de que alguien muera, los trabajadores tienen que informar de ello en un plazo de 24 horas. Normalmente nadie muere por la extracción de sangre. Esto significa que, presumiblemente, la gente ha estado infectando a los soldados mientras les sacaban sangre para ver cuál sería la reacción, por la razón que sea", dijo Roeper.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Truss ha sido nombrada nueva primera ministra de Gran Bretaña. Nadie lo dudaba realmente. El Establishment, mordiéndose los dientes, está moviendo a los más canallas y duros, los que deberían seguir enarbolando la bandera de la guerra contra Rusia.
Personalmente, Sunak me parecía un candidato más peligroso, que pretendía estabilizar a Gran Bretaña y arrastrar a la India a la órbita de Occidente. Truss, en cambio, es una continuadora trivial de las políticas de Johnson, que tendrá que soportar todos los costes del próximo invierno y que no tiene ningún programa coherente para evitarlo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El informe matutino del Ministerio de Defensa. 05.09.2022

Incluyendo la destrucción declarada del 1er HIMARS en la dirección de Kharkiv + un almacén de misiles para ellos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esto que dices es un mero calentamiento, Nostradamus que aparte de acertar lo del cerco de KIEV hace una previsión inquietante diría yo, 2023= 7 MESES DE GUERRA, avanzan hasta un poco mas allá de París, pero no dice quien si rusos musulmanes o albano kosovares en cualquier caso vete repasando lo que aprendiste en la puta mili



Nostradamus en sus cuartetas habla de tres bandos en la tercera guerra mundial, uno de ellos los "negros".


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Qué pasa en Nikolaev.
(05.09)
Por extraño que parezca, no hay ninguna celebración en los tablones de anuncios de la ciudad ni en las páginas web de la ciudad sobre el contraataque en Kherson.
Incluso los canales de telegram rusos son esta vez más críticos con la situación en la frontera de las regiones de Kherson y Mykolaiv. Los medios de comunicación de Mykolaiv se han dedicado hasta ahora a echarse agua a la boca.
Aunque a la luz de la situación con el agua en los grifos esta metáfora suena como una insinuación de terapia de orina.
Lo que aumenta el optimismo son las filas de ambulancias que recorren la ciudad, encargándose de transportar a los heridos.
A pesar del anuncio de Kim de que la población está volviendo a la ciudad, Nikolaev se está vaciando, y hay muy pocas mujeres en las calles.
Más de la mitad de los pisos de las entradas de las casas están vacíos, y los que lo están están poblados por pensionistas o por hombres que se han quedado sin familia.
Muchos creen que con la declaración de las mujeres como reclutas militares, en un futuro muy cercano incluso los hombres que han mantenido a sus novias y esposas las enviarán al extranjero.
La movilización de las mujeres haría estremecerse hasta al patriota más empedernido, y cada vez hay más gente con ganas de irse.
La información de que Rusia ha emitido un decreto por el que se conceden pensiones a los refugiados de Ucrania ha aumentado la motivación para marcharse, al menos a través de Polonia hacia Rusia.
Los hospitales están desbordados de heridos, víctimas del "contraataque", y cientos de heridos yacen en todas las salas y son admitidos cada día, con una terrible escasez de enfermeras.
Pero el desempleo es total en el resto del campo. Se han perdido puestos de trabajo, incluso para aquellos que hace poco se dedicaban a reparar ventanas rotas y a arreglar tejados.
Nadie tiene dinero. Si hace diez días se prometía a un porteador 30 hryvnias por hora, ahora las tarifas han bajado a 20 hryvnias.
La paga de un día completo es de 200 rublos rusos. El hambre se ha convertido no en algo abstracto, sino en algo muy real.
Pero la ciudad ha comenzado finalmente a retirar los neumáticos, que fueron colocados estúpidamente en las intersecciones en marzo.
En aquel momento, los idiotas de los militares pensaron que sería un juego como el de la Maidan: tirarían los neumáticos y el enemigo se dispersaría.
Medio año más tarde, estas barricadas se recuerdan como una estupidez.
La ciudad es bombardeada, las unidades militares de los suburbios y los centros de distrito son bombardeados.
Tras un ataque a las unidades militares de la zona industrial de la planta 61 Communards, las ventanas del museo del Cuartel Staroflot salieron volando, aunque el edificio del museo en sí no sufrió grandes daños. En Mykolayiv, como es habitual, los ataques afectaron a las zonas industriales y portuarias.
Y los militares ucranianos bombardearon Snigirevka, alcanzando un parque infantil y una escuela. Los niños fueron asesinados.
El pánico y los ataques de nervios entre la población han sido sustituidos por una grave depresión tanto entre los "patriotas" como entre los que esperan a Rusia.
Pero la esperanza sigue viva. El ejemplo de Mariupol, de una historia de terror, se convierte en una llama de esa esperanza









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Las consecuencias de uno de los recientes "desembarcos fluviales" de las AFU en el Dniéper. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace de cadaveres flotando llegando a la orilla_


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya están funcionando las sanciones al petróleo Ruso al ponerle un precio mínimo. Como todos sabíamos que funcionarían....y como también debían saber los dirigentes Europeos, otra cosa es que demuestren por activa y por pasiva lo poco que les importan las penurias que puedan pasar sus ciudadanos. Que esto pasaría ya lo anunció la OPEP el mismo día que dieron la órden de poner tope al precio del petróleo Ruso.
> 
> La alianza OPEP+, encabezada por *Arabia Saudí y Rusia, ha acordado reducir en 100.000 barriles diarios la oferta petrolera *oficial de este grupo de 23 países a partir del 1 de octubre, ante el temor de que un freno de la economía mundial merme la demanda de "oro negro".



Seamos francos. No es temor, es una realidad. Europa está tirando su economía y de paso la de aquellos a los que por su alto poder adquisitivo les servían bienes y servicios.

Lo que no se sabe es si será tan siquiera suficiente esa bajada de barriles para compensar las mermas industriales. Esa es mi pacoopinión. Yo creo que no lo sabe nadie pero si que parece que los de la opep ni se chupan en dedo ni se van a quedar atrapados con el crudo como en 2020 pero a saber con que precio se conformarán.

Lo que augura mal futuro es que EEUU perdió capacidad de producción depetróleo de esquisto en 2020 y esos no son baratos en precio barril y menos su nueva puesta en marcha después de la debacle de 2020. Ahora las garantías bancarias serán mayores.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Ucrania dice que Kiev ayudará a Europa a librarse de la dependencia del gas ruso mediante el suministro de electricidad desde Ucrania.

Esto parece insinuar la necesidad de:

1. Desconexión permanente de Ucrania de ZNPP.
2. Derrota de las instalaciones de generación de energía (excepto las centrales nucleares) en Ucrania.
3. La destrucción de las instalaciones subterráneas de almacenamiento de gas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esperan que si la Masa piensa en el bicho no pensará en la carestía de la vida y las duchas frias. Además el bicho será la coartada cuando prohíban las manifestaciones.



Eso esta clarisimo, como las manifestaciones anti OTAN se extiendan por la UE, el malvado virus es la excusa perfecta para atajarlas, estamos gobernados por gente perversa !!!.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Ivan Safronov fue condenado a 22 años de prisión por espionaje. La fiscalía pidió 24 años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos bombardean la aldea Krasnyy Pakhar en el distrito de Artemivskyy

Como resultado de las explosiones, un gasoducto estalló en llamas. Se está aclarando la información sobre las víctimas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los drones buenos tienen giroscopio y se mantienen sobre un punto exacto si lo tienen programado.
> 
> No veo el tipo de dron porque tengo en el ignore o el a mi , al que contestas.
> 
> ...




_Creo que el video del que hablan está en este enlace. Al dron no se le ve, es quien graba y ataca._

Imágenes de los ataques con drones del batallón Sparta

Combatientes del legendario batallón Sparta de la DNR lanzan con precisión regalos explosivos sobre las cabezas del enemigo cerca del aeropuerto de Donetsk. Los terroristas sufren bajas: el vídeo muestra a uno de ellos huyendo cobardemente, dejando morir a sus "compañeros" heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Ardilla Roja (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ivan Safronov fue condenado a 22 años de prisión por espionaje. La fiscalía pidió 24 años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El mismo Ivan Safronov que según la Wikipedia fue suicidado en Moscú en el 2007?
Ivan Safronov - Wikipedia


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

¿Me respondes con un puto meme gastado? tu eres idiota, chaval. O peor, eres @rejon.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿El mismo Ivan Safronov que según la Wikipedia fue suicidado en Moscú en el 2007?
> Ivan Safronov - Wikipedia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180217



El muerto es el padre. Que como no, se cayo por la ventana.
El hijo ha salido al padre. De tal palo tal astilla.





__





Ivan Safronov - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> ¿El mismo Ivan Safronov que según la Wikipedia fue suicidado en Moscú en el 2007?
> Ivan Safronov - Wikipedia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180217



Has cazado al troll…


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

_Hablar de cualquier cosa pasada menos de la limpieza hecha por Rusia en Ucrania, los más sonados claramente los 10 millones de terroristas Ucranianos ajusticiados en el holodomor por los soviéticos , limpieza en Chechenia, en Crimea a los tártaros, en Afganistán, la masacre de katyn perpetrada por los nazis , la financiación de USA al ISIS y a todo el terrorismo internacional. el apoyo solidario a Cuba Venezuela y demás países bolivarianos antes colonias y ahora soberanos , Iberoamérica después del imperialismo financiado por USA es lo peor del mundo
Espero que se hunda tu edificio en Langley y fallezcais todos los Trolls que allí habitais entre horribles sufrimientos._ "


----------



## manodura79 (5 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Leñe, suena mal ¿cómo lo interpretáis?. Yo en estas cosas me pierdo.



Se vienen movimientos bruscos. ¿El motivo? Lo sabrás cuando pase, no antes.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Nápoles, Italia: "¡No pagamos las facturas! Que cunda el caos".









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

Prin gao:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Leñe, suena mal ¿cómo lo interpretáis?. Yo en estas cosas me pierdo.



Movimiento especulativo desde la OTAN parado…forma parte de las guerras asimétricas…lo del error para los remeros…


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ardilla Roja (5 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Has cazado al troll…



Yo lo que he pensado es que los servicios secretos otánicos se repetían con los nombres falsos de sus infiltrados... Y no me extrañaría nada, van tan sobrados con su propaganda que les da todo igual. Pero se ve que es el hijo del suicida.  
Culpa mía por no leer todo el texto de la Wiki.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Ardilla Roja dijo:


> Yo lo que he pensado es que los servicios secretos otánicos se repetían con los nombres falsos de sus infiltrados... Y no me extrañaría nada, van tan sobrados con su propaganda que les da todo igual. Pero se ve que es el hijo del suicida.



Ya pero el enlace va a una foto que es distinta ¿no?…seguro que la cambian dentro de poco…


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

El que se mete con Rusia, se seca:


----------



## manodura79 (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuando un ejercito, y lo mismo digo cuando los videos son ucranianos, tiene que recurrir a lanzar petardos con drones es que algo falla ... No habla muy bien del ejercito ruso que esten utilizando bombas de caida libre lanzadas desde drones cuando lo efectivo sería localizar y bombardear con artilleria, morteros o aviación la zona ... Ese tipo de bombardeo es improvisación.



Coste beneficio. Usar un pepino (que serán más) de 120mm o 150mm para eliminar a cuatro tíos en un agujero no lo veo muy rentable cuando lo puedes hacer con una granada de mano y un dron comprado en Aliexpress. 
Aclaro: todas mis opiniones sobre este particular las doy desde la barra del bar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomasjos (5 Sep 2022)

Rajoy era el amigo de Merkel, y había que tratarlo. Con Aznar se produjo el cambio a la anglofilia. A Sánchez lo tienen ganado, no necesita prestarle atencion


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

El resultado del ataque de hoy contra la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia por parte de la AFU, que lamentablemente amenaza la seguridad de la UE A ver si 2 inspectores del OIEA estacionados allí dirán algo...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica la vertiente energética está clara por los asiáticos…cada vez más se parece al año 1973…
OPEC+ to cut oil output.
Production will be reduced by 100,000 barrels per day starting from October.








OPEC+ to cut oil output


OPEC and allied oil-producing countries, including Russia, agreed to cut production by 100,000 barrels per day to bolster sliding prices.




www.rt.com





Menos gas y petróleo…que risas vamos a pasar estas navidades…


----------



## terro6666 (5 Sep 2022)

ariel77 dijo:


> Tienes razón, disculpa. La tentación es grande.





eltonelero dijo:


> No digo que sean dialectos sino simplemente que cuando los ucranianos dicen que el ucraniano un ruso no lo entiende o los propios rusos no entienden el ucraniano yo no me lo acabo de creer.
> 
> Lo del ruso en Ucrania creo que ha habido una esquizofrenia a lo catalufo en los útlimos 20 años.Yo cuando estuve en Kiev hace unos 10 años, todas las cartas de menus y casi todos los anuncios y carteles estaban en ruso. Estoy seguro que el 80-90% de la gente que oia hablar en la calle hablaba ruso.
> Me jugaría que en Kiev de toda la vida se hablaba ruso con algunas palabras ucras, mas allá de la época de la URSS. Lo mismo con centro y este. A lo sumo en el centro se hablaría una transición idiomática.
> ...



Es como si aquí hubiésemos expulsado a los musulmanes a finales del siglo xx, hablaríamos árabe pero queríamos no hablarlo.


----------



## piru (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Creo que el video del que hablan está en este enlace. Al dron no se le ve, es quien graba y ataca._
> 
> Imágenes de los ataques con drones del batallón Sparta
> 
> ...




La vida en esas trincheras es un infierno, pero cuando llegue el invierno va a ser mucho peor, sin la protección de las hojas de los árboles, frio, humedad. Imaginemos esas mismas escenas pero con un palmo de barro...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (5 Sep 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


>



A ver si pumpean un poco el precio del trollcoin que lleva desde junio de capa caída.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Prin gao:



Que se joda


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Sep 2022)

La Unión Europea es cómplice en el plan de ‎Estados Unidos para sumir Europa en el caos, por Manlio Dinucci


Los dirigentes de la Unión Europea ocultan deliberadamente a sus conciudadanos la ‎verdadera razón del alza de los precios del gas. Están entregando a Ucrania armamento ‎que el régimen de Kiev utiliza para poner en peligro la seguridad de una central nuclear ‎‎–la más grande de Europa.‎




www.voltairenet.org










Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roscodevino (5 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y se hace bocatas de gasofa gratis.



Lo mismo que si se hacen un bocata con tu polla....que pasan hambre


----------



## terro6666 (5 Sep 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> Lo mismo que si se hacen un bocata con tu polla....que pasan hambre



Haces bocatas de pollas? Joder con los prorusos que asco que dais.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*La batalla de Peski 
Situación a 5 de la tarde del 5 de septiembre de 2022*

El 11º regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la DNR está asaltando las posiciones de las AFU en la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk, entre los asentamientos de Peski y Pervomaiskoye.

▪ Tras una prolongada preparación artillera, comenzaron los combates por los bastiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca del puente de la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk, entre Peski y Pervomayskoye.

▪ En los informes, grupos de asalto del 11º regimiento de la DNR NM, apoyados por vehículos blindados, pudieron entrar en el territorio de la aldea de Pervomayske desde el lado de un cruce de carreteras en la Ring Road al sur de Peski.

▪ El enemigo perdió dos tanques, dos APC y hasta 50 efectivos en los combates por las afueras de Pervomayskoye en las últimas 24 horas.

▪ Al norte de Peski, incapaces de resistir la densidad del fuego de artillería y sufriendo pérdidas de efectivos, las unidades de las AFU abandonaron bastiones cerca de la parte occidental de la pista del aeropuerto de Donetsk.

▪ La ocupación de las últimas posiciones de las AFU a lo largo de la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk en esta zona permitirá que la ofensiva avance hacia Pervomaiskoye y Nevelske al oeste y a lo largo de la carretera de circunvalación al norte hacia Vodyanyi.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Fauna iberica (5 Sep 2022)

Si se cumpliera esto sería lo mejor que viviéramos en generaciones.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Coste beneficio. Usar un pepino (que serán más) de 120mm o 150mm para eliminar a cuatro tíos en un agujero no lo veo muy rentable cuando lo puedes hacer con una granada de mano y un dron comprado en Aliexpress.
> Aclaro: todas mis opiniones sobre este particular las doy desde la barra del bar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Cuantas veces acierta y cuantas veces falla ese lanzamiento?? En los videos no se ponen las veces que han lanzado una bomba y no ha caido ni cerca, te ponen solamente los casos en los que aciertan y ese es el problema de usar drones y proyectiles de una forma improvisada, que el porcentaje de acierto es bajo ... Por otro lado el coste de lanzar un proyectil con un mortero a unas coordenadas conocidas es muy poco, el de proyectil, que es el mismo que lanzarlo con dron más el de amortización de un lanzamiento de mortero conn mil lanzamientos de vida útil.


----------



## Roscodevino (5 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Haces bocatas de pollas? Joder con los prorusos que asco que dais.



La diferencia es que yo tengo el graduado escolar y educación secundaria y universitaria y no voy x ahy cazando con flechas


----------



## El_Suave (5 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Es como si aquí hubiésemos expulsado a los musulmanes a finales del siglo xx, hablaríamos árabe pero queríamos no hablarlo.



Que no pase una oportunidad donde demostrar tu estulticia, y sea desaprovechada.


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

En los manuales de instrucción militar, vienen una serie de "jugadas armadas" como para que hasta el más tonto sepa qué hacer ante ciertas situaciones.

Los hay para los diferentes niveles de conducción (pelotón - compañía - batallón - división, etc.)

La guerra moderna no deja de ser una "fábrica de salchichas", pero en vez de picar cerdos, se pican seres humanos. Lo básico está bastante estandarizado. A un estudiante de medicina le enseñan cómo se hacen los puntos de sutura (largamente estudiados) y a un militar le enseñan cuáles son los pasos u objetivos de un ataque o de una defensa.

Ante las ofensivas existen diferentes opciones, pero la básica es *C-D-R* (cambian las siglas en diferentes países y según la doctrina), lo que básicamente significa:

C= Contener
D= Desgastar
R= Recuperar

También se los suele encontrar como D-D-C (Detener, Desgastar, Contratacar) y algunas variantes.

La ofensiva ucraniana parece *"Contenida"* en estos momentos. La gran incógnita es si los rusos la están *"Desgastando"* o si, por el contrario, los ucranianos están logrando "sus letras" de una ofensiva:

R= Romper
A= Afianzar
P= Profundizar

Han conseguido la *"rotura"* al menos en una o dos líneas del frente. ¿La están *"afianzando"* para luego *"profundizar"*?, o se están *"desgastando"* ?

En este momento estamos con la "_segunda letra_" de ambos movimientos (el de la ofensiva y el de la defensa). Los ucranianos *"rompieron"* y los rusos *"contuvieron"*. La gran duda ahora es si se están *"desgastando"* o si están *"afianzando"*.

La respuesta la tendremos cuando llegue el momento de la "_tercer letra_". Si la balanza se inclina para los rusos tienen que *"recuperar"*, si es para los ucranianos será *"profundizar"*.

Obviamente la "teoría" es una cosa y la "realidad" es otra. Si los ucranianos no tienen más reservas o se quedan sin insumos, *no podrán "afianzar" o "profundizar"*. Del lado de los rusos, si tal fuera la situación, *no podrán "desgastar" y mucho menos "recuperar"*.

Y si ambos contendientes están "_flojitos de papeles_" (léase logística y recursos humanos), a lo que se llega es a un nuevo punto de equilibrio en el que alguna de las dos partes tiene que volver a "_cargar las baterías_" para completar la ronda de objetivos.

Me parece advertir de las últimas noticias colgadas en el foro, que los ucranianos no han sido desalojados de su posición en Andrivka (cruce del río inhulet). Los rusos *no están pudiendo "recuperar" esa zona*. Por su lado *tampoco veo a los ucranianos "profundizando"* por el momento.

Las próximas horas/días van a ser cruciales en esta cuestión.


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

*Los ministros de Energía podrían instar a una reducción coordinada de la demanda de electricidad – el borrador del documento establece los planes de Rep.Checa para la reunión de energía de la UE*
16:58 || 05/09/2022


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

*La @Comisión_UE
propuesta tendrá como objetivo:

• Reducir la demanda eléctrica (puntas)
• Precio tope del gas de gasoducto
• Ayudar a los consumidores y empresas vulnerables con los ingresos del sector energético
• Permitir el apoyo a los productores de electricidad que enfrentan desafíos de liquidez relacionados con la volatilidad *



Precio tope de gas??...cual gas?

El problema no será que el gobierno asuma parte del coste de las facturas de las familias, es que si Rusia sigue sin enviar gas, las reservas se acabaran...Y cuando acaben no habrá nada que financiar. 

Simplemente habrá cortes de luz forzados. No por reducción voluntaria, corte a secas.

Esta mujer es un peligro publico, como teoría solo veo tal vez, la de considerar la apertura del NS2 pero fijar un tope de precio? Rusia no mandara gas en tales términos.

Europa va directa al precipicio y esta mujer anima a correr mas rápido, sus propuestas son solo para romper aun mas los lazos económicos.


----------



## troperker (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Luces apagadas y velas encendidas en Italia por el aumento del 500% de la factura energética.
> 
> _



Pero eso es propaganda rusa
No es la realidad
Recuerden que rejon cozumel
Nos ponen articulos que nos brindan informacion
De que abunda el gas y puede ser traido desde qatar eeuu australia noruega etc
Y que los europeos tienen gas en sus almacenes llenos

Hasta ucrania en guerra tiene iluminada sus calles
Y va exportar energia a europa


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

Todos los deportes grupales ingleses eran un "entrenamiento militar" disfrazado lúdicamente. Aprendes a trabajar en equipo y a pensar tácticamente sobre el terreno. Previo al partido se hace el análisis estratégico y luego del mismo el análisis y la corrección de errores.

Y lo mismo pasa con el ajedrez y el go. Son juegos "militares" para entrenar la mente para el combate.


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Esta mujer es un peligro publico, como teoría solo veo tal vez, la de considerar la apertura del NS2 pero fijar un tope de precio? Rusia no mandara gas en tales términos.




Ursula Von Der Leyen, *la dirigente más votada de Europa*... _oh wait !! _


----------



## Argentium (5 Sep 2022)

El Tío Sam nos deja tirados? 

*El corte de gas en EEEUU Echa por tierra el plan de Alemania de reforzar sus reservas*
16:40 || 05/09/2022


----------



## El_Suave (5 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ursula Von Der Leyen, *la dirigente más votada de Europa*... _oh wait !! _



Como que si fuera votada iba a cambiar algo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (5 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Ursula Von Der Leyen, *la dirigente más votada de Europa*... _oh wait !! _




A mi me da un poco de miedo... incluso cuando se ríe.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Sep 2022)

La ofensiva ucraniana progresa.

*Última hora de la guerra Ucrania-Rusia, en directo: Zelenski anuncia avances militares en Jersón*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado avances militares en la región de Jersón, objeto de una contraofensiva por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. "Las banderas ucranianas están volviendo a los lugares en los que deben estar", ha afirmado.









Última hora de la guerra Ucrania-Rusia, en directo: Zelenski anuncia avances militares en Jersón


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado avances militares en la región de Jersón, objeto de una contraofensiva por parte de las fuerzas ucranianas. "Las banderas ucranianas están volviendo a los lugares en los que deben estar", ha afirmado




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> A mi me da un poco de miedo... incluso cuando se ríe.





Charos jijiando.

Terror que me da !


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El Tío Sam nos deja tirados?
> 
> *El corte de gas en EEEUU Echa por tierra el plan de Alemania de reforzar sus reservas*
> 16:40 || 05/09/2022



Estate seguro que lo siente él más que tu teniendo en cuenta al precio al que vende a los "amigos".

Por un lado si no te puede ni revender tu lo podrás comprar al precio que te lo vendan (también revendido porque de pronto no aparecen del aire instalaciones extractoras de la nada y hasta ahora no se quemaba energía) y vais a unísono a hacer ricos a los amigos de Rusia ergo aumentareis su influencia geopolítica.

Por otro lado querida Europa aquí tienes el quinceavo indicio de lo que sirve tener esos amigos. El problema es que los dirigentes europeos ya lo sabían y lo han querido así.

En realidad la pregunta y la consecuencia van en esta pregunta ¿Que escondes Europa?. Si no vas a pagar energía a pesar de que no aumenta la oferta es que vas a tirar muchas de tus fábricas ¿Que y a quien van comprar esos ricos venidos a menos cuando salgan de rebajas?. Los cerditos debiéramos prepararnos que parece que no nos queda nada por vender pero aparecerán garantías y ventas hasta de lo más insospechado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Sep 2022)

Ojo a cómo “amplía” información con ese “by Russia” que se saca de la manga.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Un detalle interesante. Ucrania pide a la OTAN 200.000 conjuntos de uniformes de invierno. Al mismo tiempo, afirma tener 1.000.000 bajo las armas. En realidad, como antes, estoy seguro de que en realidad el número de las AFU es significativamente menor que las cifras declaradas. De ahí los intentos de llevar a las mujeres al ejército y la continua caza de carne de cañón en las calles de las ciudades.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El Tío Sam nos deja tirados?
> 
> *El corte de gas en EEEUU Echa por tierra el plan de Alemania de reforzar sus reservas*
> 16:40 || 05/09/2022



USA tiene un grave problema desde hace años, sus élites son unos caraduras, para muestra un botón…
vm.tiktok.com/ZMNwSDQGa/


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Sep 2022)

Germany might consider gas rationing - Uniper CEO

*Alemania podría considerar el racionamiento de gas: CEO de Uniper*



“No podemos descartar que Alemania pueda considerar el racionamiento de gas como algo que deba ser considerado”, dijo a Reuters el director ejecutivo de Uniper, Klaus-Dieter Maubach, al margen de una conferencia internacional de gas en Milán.


“Sabemos que el gobierno quiere evitar esto tanto como sea posible porque sería un desastre por muchas razones”, agregó.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## *OBERON* (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (5 Sep 2022)

Parece que los seis reactores están desconectados, por lo menos eso es lo que nos cuentan, a saber el intríngulis de toda esta historia y de todo el conflicto en general. Lo único importante es que no se den las circunstancias para que miles y miles de personas desarrollen un cáncer en los próximos años por exposición a material radiactivo.

Aquí un vídeo interesante. Creo que le falta barajar otras opciones, como un "sabotaje" más "selectivo".

*02.09.2022

La mayor central nuclear de Europa como blanco de ataques: ¿desastre a la vista? | Inna Afinogenova*


Spoiler


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

_A alguien se le han soltado las tripas..._

1. Los medios de comunicación informaron de que Borrel calificó a Rusia de Estado fascista.
2. El Kremlin dijo que tras esas declaraciones Borrel se anuló como diplomático y que cualquier declaración que hiciera no sería considerada ahora "relevante" por Moscú.
3. El portavoz de Borrel dijo que Borrel no había llamado a Rusia un estado fascista y que todo era un error de traducción del español.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

En la zona de Yevpatoria han trabajado hoy los sistemas de defensa aérea. Presumiblemente otro UAV fue derribado sobre el mar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Material capturado en una posicion rusa, cada vez más. Sigue la ofensiva.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Sep 2022)

Roscodevino dijo:


> La diferencia es que yo tengo el graduado escolar y educación secundaria y universitaria y no voy x ahy cazando con flechas



Con tantos estudios no deberías aparentar ser imbécil, algo no cuadra en la ecuación.


----------



## vil. (5 Sep 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> El Tío Sam nos deja tirados?
> 
> *El corte de gas en EEEUU Echa por tierra el plan de Alemania de reforzar sus reservas*
> 16:40 || 05/09/2022



Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...

Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:

EE.UU. vendería a Europa su excedente, su consumo interno tiene que estar garantizado, AHORA bien, una vez empieza a vender a Europa ese gas y dado el nivel de precios en que está el gas, debida a la imposición de una AUTO-LIMITACIÓN de existencias por parte de Europa, el nivel de precios que LAS EMPRESAS del Tio Sam querrán para vender su gas es el que marque el mercado europeo y ello tendrá INEVITABLEMENTE consecuencias en la INFLACION dentro de EE.UU.; a partir de aquí va a pasar lo que en Noruega, los trabajadores de esas empresas exigiran alzas salariales en línea con los precios de venta y para corregir su pérdida de poder adquisitivo, será lo más leve del problema, el resto de la población inevitablemente y por arrastre va a pedir alzas salariales, realimentando la espiral inflacionaria... la única manera de evitarlo es mantener una reserva sobre el consumo interno que no sea aceptable vender o que se impida vender, con lo cual esas empresas se verían obligadas a mantener los precios del gas en EE.UU. por debajo del precio de venta para Europa, ahora bien, eso supone como poco inmensas pérdidas, para empresas privadas del Tio Sam y... y... y... qué ocurrirá entonces con aquellas empresas que vendan a Europa en máximos y ocupen el lugar que no ocupan las empresas del Tio Sam, pues algo bien sencillo MEJORARAN su posición y su rentabilidad, posibilitando con ello lanzar algún tipo de OPA sobre esas empresas americanas... o sea que el propio Tio Sam se podría ver atrapado en un escenario Escila-Caribdes, dónde si una situación es mala, la otra es peor, no sabiendo con exactitud cual de ellas es la menos mala...

India en cuanto vió que podía haber escasez en los granos que alimentan al mundo qué es lo que hizo... pues lo mismo... y es coherente en situaciones como la actual, lo primero es proteger LO PROPIO y garantizar la situación del modo más extremo posible, nunca se sabe conque se tendrá que negociar...

Y por debajo de todo ello la COMPETITIVIDAD que dado que China compra el precio con descuentos produce que la de todo occidente al proveerse de energía mucho más cara se hunda...

¿Dónde se vivió antes un escenario parecido????...

Pues Polacos, Ucranianos, hungaros, checoslovacos y todo el este europeo, aquellos países que pertenecieron al bloque soviético deberían recordarlo... URSS-AFGANISTAN y Arabia-dumping petrolero... HOY... OCCIDENTE-UCRANIA y Rusia-dumping gasista...

La misma ecuación con mismos números y resultado que será el mismo INEVITABLEMENTE...

Se debería estudiar la implosión de la URSS, seguiremos un camino muy parecido, por no decir idéntico... se empieza ya a pensar en restricciones... tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac... en cuanto empiecen los primeros cortes energéticos o alimentarios ya estaremos viviendo la pesadilla que los ciudadanos de la antigua URSS vivieron... y dado que nuestros políticos han decidido repetir el experimento para ver cómo fue aquello, no duden que lo vamos a saber...

Mi predicción es que a partir de Febrero que viene nos vamos a enterar y muy bien enterados de qué van los rusos y hacia dónde nos llevan... han tenido unos 5 meses muy activos, desde Febrero y desde ese momento se han dedicado a contemporizar, ahora viene el invierno y dudo vayan a aplicarse en movimientos complicados... pero si iniciaron en Febrero sus movimientos IMAGINO que repetiran la jugada, en tanto ello suceda van a MADURAR la economía de Europa... en 4 años, 5 a lo sumo nos tienen destruidos y cuidado me temo que EE.UU. si quiere salvarse de la quema más temprano que tarde va tener que soltar lastre y conste que lo somos y terriblemente pesado para ellos... ahora recordemos que la URSS no soltó a sus países satélites hasta la última hora; no creo que EE.UU. aguante tanto, pero cuanto más tarde en soltar lastre PEOR les irá... vamos a un sálvese quíen pueda, no a día de hoy, por ahora esta gente está ciega, PERO RECUERDEN ESTO QUE LES CUENTO:

- FEBRERO 2023 va a marcar un punto de NO RETORNO para Europa-EE.UU. dónde no será viable continuar juntos, nos guste o no... y será el Tio Sam quíen nos deje ir o se hundirá con nosotros... lo nuestro es más trágico, ya que a partir de ahí seremos parias tanto para Rusos como para el Tio Sam...

Por cierto, todo esto mientras los fletes rondan mínimos, lo que viene a significar contracción del mercado internacional y el petroleo está a la baja y la OPEP más temprano que tarde va a recortar producción para mantener precios... y todo esto significa la caída de las economías de escala con lo cual habrá más inflación... TODO BUENAS NOTICIAS como ven...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _A alguien se le han soltado las tripas..._
> 
> 1. Los medios de comunicación informaron de que Borrel calificó a Rusia de Estado fascista.
> 2. El Kremlin dijo que tras esas declaraciones Borrel se anuló como diplomático y que cualquier declaración que hiciera no sería considerada ahora "relevante" por Moscú.
> ...



Borrel simplemente defiende los intereses de las empresas DuPont, Monsanto y Cargill…y dice lo que los ejecutivos de esas empresas le dictan.


----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2022)

*Mientras se está ampliando el mayor cementerio ucraniano, Europa bavien... *

*Hakle, el fabricante alemán de papel higiénico y mayor importador de Europa, es insolvente.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> link a la noticia, please.



Salía en iz.ru


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*Kiev intensifica sus golpes a la logística y el suministro de las tropas rusas
*
Moscú/Lviv, 4 sep (EFE).- Ucrania intensificó esta semana su estrategia de golpear la logística y las líneas de suministro de las tropas rusas, especialmente en el sur del país, en una contraofensiva que Kiev asegura ya muestra sus primeros resultados y que Rusia intenta minimizar y desacreditar.

*LAS VIAS DE RETIRADA, CORTADAS
*
De acuerdo con la inteligencia británica, el Ejército ucraniano ha hecho "retroceder cierta distancia la línea del frente en algunos lugares, explotando las defensas rusas relativamente débiles".

En esta operación Ucrania se apoya "intensamente", según Londres, en los misiles de mayor alcance que ha recibido de Occidente.

Según la portavoz del Mando Sur del Ejército ucraniano, Nataliya Gumenyuk, las tropas rusas ya no pueden traer reservas a los territorios ocupados de la región de Jersón, ya que los constantes ataques de las fuerzas de Kiev contra puentes, almacenes, puestos de mando y control, y la logística de Rusia está mermada.

Indicó que aún existen "algunas rutas de transporte" en la región que los rusos teóricamente podrían utilizar, pero éstas, aseguró, están bajo control de fuego de las tropas ucranianas.

Los ataques contra puentes como el de Antonivka o de Nueva Jakovka, en la provincia de Jersón, tienen el objetivo de impedir que las fuerzas rusas puedan retirarse o recibir refuerzos.


----------



## España1 (5 Sep 2022)

Pero el chip de Hipra está fuera, en la pegatina


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*Scholz recibe al primer ministro ucraniano, que pide carros de combate Leopard 2*

BERLÍN, 4 (DPA/EP) El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha recibido este domingo en Berlín al primer ministro ucraniano, Denis Shmihal, quien ha presentado propuestas concretas para facilitar la entrega de carros de combate Leopard 2.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/i...4de39100d2e1a0


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: situación en los emplazamientos de Posad-Pokrovsky y Aleksandrovsky
a as 19.00 horas del 5 de septiembre de 2022*

Concentrando hasta un grupo táctico de batallones al norte de Posad-Pokrovsky, formado por las brigadas 24, 28 y 59, las AFU realizaron hoy otro intento de ofensiva en la línea Terny Podi - Zelenyi Hay - Blagodatne (Petrovske).

El BTGr de las AFU tomó la ofensiva después de una preparación artillera activa por parte de un grupo de ocho tanques: la carga principal se colocó en la zona del 20º MSD de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

Con el apoyo de los grupos de reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Especiales, que se encargan de la designación de objetivos, el apoyo de fuego a la artillería y el equipamiento de la 7ª división de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, las fuerzas rusas consiguieron destruir cinco tanques, tres BMP, cuatro camionetas y un Hummer. Dos comandantes de compañía del destacamento 59 de las AFU de Yavorivska fueron hechos prisioneros, uno de ellos sin las dos piernas.

Las unidades del 108º SShp de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentaron con éxito a dos Su-25 ucranianos: uno de los aviones fue derribado y el otro, al menos, gravemente afectado.

La ofensiva de las AFU en Posad-Pokrovske se está agotando.

En el sector de Oleksandrivka, las AFU no actúan desde el 30-31 de agosto: todo se limita a bombardeos esporádicos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Nuevas pérdidas en el personal de mando de las AFU:

1. Coronel Andrey Omelchenko
2. Teniente Coronel Alexander Kapuchin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Oblast de Kherson. Otra posición abandonada por los rusos pero esta con teles robadas y olvidadas por las prisas.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Sep 2022)

USA quiere vender a Europa su gas, cierto, pero *su* gas del Norte de África, del África subsahariana, de Iberoamérica, y hasta de Oceanía, y como no *su* gas del Golfo Pérsico, y de cualquier otra ubicación, incluido por supuesto *su* gas ruso, una vez que Rusia sea sometida.

Quien no entienda esto se puede ahorrar parrafadas sobre la nada.


----------



## arriqui (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## ROBOTECH (5 Sep 2022)

*Todas las ramas de las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses están sufriendo para cumplir sus objetivos de reclutamiento para 2022, dicen las autoridades







El grupo de personas elegibles para unirse al ejército continúa reduciéndose, con más hombres y mujeres jóvenes que nunca descalificados por obesidad, uso de drogas o antecedentes penales*. El mes pasado, el Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército, general James McConville, testificó ante el Congreso que* solo el 23% de los estadounidenses de 17 a 24 años están calificados para servir sin una exención para unirse*, frente al 29% en los últimos años.

Una encuesta interna del Departamento de Defensa obtenida por NBC News encontró que *solo el 9% de los jóvenes estadounidenses elegibles para servir en el ejército tenían alguna inclinación a hacerlo*, el número más bajo desde 2007.

La confianza general en las instituciones del gobierno de los EE. UU. también está disminuyendo, y eso también ha afectado al ejército de los EE. UU. En 2021, la Encuesta anual de Defensa Nacional Reagan, realizada por la Fundación e Instituto Presidencial Ronald Reagan, encontró que *solo el 45% de los estadounidenses tenían una gran confianza en las fuerzas armadas, 25 puntos menos que en 2018*. 










Why is the U.S. military struggling to recruit young Americans?


With a record low number of Americans eligible to serve, and few of those willing to do it, this "is the year we question the sustainability of the all-volunteer force,” said an expert.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Opep ha recortado hoy producción 100k día


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo nuevas explosiones sobre Yevpatoria - el ejército ruso derriba objetivos aéreos, rastro de misiles también cerca de Yevpatoria y cerca de Molochnoye en el distrito de Saxom
Gracias a nuestro lector Michael por la foto 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## *OBERON* (5 Sep 2022)

Que estas como una puta cabra chaval, 
que con el asunto de ucrania parece que te va la vida en ello, 
que no es una guerra de capitalismo contra comunismo, 
que esa mierda ya no existe, 
que es la lucha entre varias potencias, 
que espabiles de una puta vez
no seas tan hooligan anda...


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Todas las ramas de las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses están sufriendo para cumplir sus objetivos de reclutamiento para 2022, dicen las autoridades
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tendrán que volver a recurrir a los inmigrantes. Si quieren la ciudadanía yankee tendrán que pasar un par de años en el ejercito.
Conozco el caso de un español republicano que se tuvo que “chupar” la guerra de Corea.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (5 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> USA quiere vender a Europa su gas, cierto, pero *su* gas del Norte de África, del África subsahariana, de Iberoamérica, y hasta de Oceanía, y como no *su* gas del Golfo Pérsico, y de cualquier otra ubicación, incluido por supuesto *su* gas ruso, una vez que Rusia sea sometida.
> 
> Quien no entienda esto se puede ahorrar parrafadas sobre la nada.




Yo siempre he dicho que el problema del gas y del petróleo ruso es que es ruso y lo venden los rusos.


----------



## El_Suave (5 Sep 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que el problema del gas y del petróleo ruso es que es ruso y lo venden los rusos.



Es evidente.

Perdón, edito para decir que lo pretenden vender los rusos, porque de momento no lo están consiguiendo. Les han montado incluso una guerra en Ucrania para evitar que consigan vender su propio gas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Nuevo ataque ukra a la central nuclear...afectado depósito de agua destilada de la segunda unidad de energía y una cerca de hormigón.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*El régimen de Putin ilegaliza 'Novaya Gazeta', el periódico más valiente de Rusia.










El régimen de Putin ilegaliza 'Novaya Gazeta', el periódico más valiente de Rusia


Un tribunal ruso despojó hoy al periódico 'Novaya Gazeta' de su licencia de medios, prohibiendo en la práctica que la publicación opere dentro de Rusia. La...




www.elmundo.es




*


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Aun cortándole la energía de Zaporiziya, Ucrania sigue teniendo nada menos que 11 reactores nucleares en territorios no controlados por los rusos.

Creeis que si viesen que van a tener un invierno jodido segurían exportando energía a 4 países y a parte se hubiesen ofrecido a mandarle energía a un quinto país, que sería Alemania? Es de hecho, más bien señal de que van sobrados de energía.

Si estuviesen tan jodidos hace meses que hubiesen decidido de exportar energía a esos países y menos aún se hubiesen comprometido a mandarle a Alemania.


----------



## vil. (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Opep ha recortado hoy producción 100k día



Sí lo sabía y es coherente con lo que acontece... hay caída de demanda, los rusos venden a los grandes compradores, China especialmente con descuentos y para mantener ingresos con caída de ventas pues no les queda otra que reducir la oferta y que los precios aumenten y es que Europa INCLUSO les está haciendo la vida IMPOSIBLE a los países OPEP, al provocar una subida indiscriminada del precio del gas aumentan los ingresos rusos de manera desproporcionada, lo que les permite vender con descuentos de manera discrecional y selectiva sin sufrir bajada de ingresos...

Es todo tan surrealista que parece que nos gobierna PUTIN o sus discípulos y como venganza a la caída de la URSS nos van a dar una lección... es acohonante...


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Atentado en Mariupol: los terroristas ucranianos reivindican el asesinato de un funcionario ficticio
Los medios de comunicación de Kiev están encantados de mentir a los lectores sobre un ataque terrorista "exitoso".

❗ De hecho, simplemente hay desminado en las afueras de la ciudad, eso dicen los lugareños:
"Es el desminado, hubo una explosión a la salida de la ciudad hacia Mangush, estábamos justo en el puesto de control cuando ocurrió la explosión, dicen que recogieron minas y las hicieron explotar".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Lorena en twitter


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Parece que se ha desconectado la unidad. 6 que abastece a la central y no se han conectado los generadores diesel....

Theguardian.com

Algo está pasando en la central


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Esta mañana, las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas han atacado una fábrica de piensos al sur de la localidad de Bereznevatoe.

Se había establecido una zona de posicionamiento de defensa aérea de las AFU en el elevador de grano, y se concentraron reservas de infantería que se planeaba trasladar a la orilla sur.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nuevo ataque ukra a la central nuclear...afectado depósito de agua destilada de la segunda unidad de energía y una cerca de hormigón.




Lorena
@Afroditaa1984
La misión del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye *finalizará el 6 de septiembre*, dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro de la administración regional, a RIA Novosti. Aún no se sabe si los representantes de la OIEA permanecerán en la planta de energía nuclear de forma permanente.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que el problema del gas y del petróleo ruso es que es ruso y lo venden los rusos.



Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.

Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX. 

Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (5 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es evidente.
> 
> Perdón, edito para decir que lo pretenden vender los rusos, porque de momento no lo están consiguiendo. Les han montado incluso una guerra en Ucrania para evitar que consigan vender su propio gas.




Bueno, lo venden igual pero el comprador es distinto.

Y a Europa también llega, pero en vez de llegar directamente que sería lo lógico, y normal , pues llega triangulando, y ante eso y la incertidumbre de un mercado inelástico, llega pues a doblón.

Es lo que tiene estar en manos de indigentes mentales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Parada de emergencia en la central zaporiye por incendio línea de alta tensión.

News.de


----------



## vil. (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aun cortándole la energía de Zaporiziya, Ucrania sigue teniendo nada menos que 11 reactores nucleares en territorios no controlados por los rusos.
> 
> Creeis que si viesen que van a tener un invierno jodido segurían exportando energía a 4 países y a parte se hubiesen ofrecido a mandarle energía a un quinto país, que sería Alemania? Es de hecho, más bien señal de que van sobrados de energía.
> 
> Si estuviesen tan jodidos hace meses que hubiesen decidido de exportar energía a esos países y menos aún se hubiesen comprometido a mandarle a Alemania.




No, si ellos no van a pasar un mal invierno, sus empresas que son las que consumen de verdad no van a tener actividad y Europa mantiene el presupuesto del estado y su economía en pié con nuestros impuestos y nuestro sudor y sufrimiento.. vamos, de hecho, el escenario es muy acohonante VIVIRAN SIN PEGAR PALO AL AGUA PARA PODER MORIR EN COMBATE YA ELLOS YA SUS HIJOS...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lorena
> @Afroditaa1984
> La misión del OIEA en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye finalizará el 6 de septiembre, dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro de la administración regional, a RIA Novosti. Aún no se sabe si los representantes de la OIEA permanecerán en la planta de energía nuclear de forma permanente.



Quedan 2 de forma permanente…








La misión del OIEA abandona la planta nuclear de Zaporozhie, dejando 2 representantes permanentes







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.
> 
> Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX.
> 
> Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.













UK Slips Behind India to Become World’s Sixth Biggest Economy


Britain has dropped behind India to become the world’s sixth largest economy, delivering a further blow to the government in London as it grapples with a brutal cost-of-living shock.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Desconectada la línea de transmisión de energía de 330kv es la última linea que une la central con el sistema elèctrico de Ucraina


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi
a las 20.00 horas del 5 de septiembre*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean ampliar de nuevo la cabeza de puente en la sección Andreevsky del frente y utilizar fuerzas de infantería para desalojar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de Belogorka, Kostromka, Bruskinskoye y Karl-Marksovskoye.

Una flota de pontones-puente en KrAZ-255 con enlaces fluviales fue desplegada a través de Bereznevatoe para reparar y establecer nuevos cruces a través del río Ingulets. En total, al menos 30 unidades de equipos de ingeniería fueron trasladadas a la orilla norte.

La infantería en camiones y autobuses civiles sigue siendo trasladada a la estación de Bereznevatoe. El equipamiento de combate es escaso: en las zonas boscosas de las orillas, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas concentran entre 3 y 5 unidades por cada kilómetro de línea de frente.

A pesar del bombardeo activo de todo el triángulo Blagodativka - Andreevka - Lozovoye - Sukhoy Stavok, el mando de las AFU no se echa atrás en su plan de una salida suicida hacia Novaya Kakhovka.









 Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (5 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> *Todas las ramas de las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses están sufriendo para cumplir sus objetivos de reclutamiento para 2022, dicen las autoridades
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que tiempos aquellos en los que chicanos, negros, blancos de los barrios pobres y demás minorías se les ponía en la mano un M16 y se les enviaba con un billete de ida a las selvas del Vietnam, la vuelta ya se vería como esría, mientras los blancos gritaban Not War en las manifestaciones entre pico y pico de LSD?
Ahora esas minorías le dicen a Tío Sam: "vete tú siquieres"


*OBERON* dijo:


> Que estas como una puta cabra chaval,
> que con el asunto de ucrania parece que te va la vida en ello,
> que no es una guerra de capitalismo contra comunismo,
> que esa mierda ya no existe,
> ...



Por curiosidad, ¿quien saca lo de lucha en Ucrania entre comunismo-capitalismo? ¿no será el del síndrome de Asperger?


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El régimen de Putin ilegaliza 'Novaya Gazeta', el periódico más valiente de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Novaya Gazeta se le ha aplicado la Ley de Agentes Extranjeros, ni más ni menos. Se habían negado en su momento a etiquetar la publicación de información de organizaciones consideradas como "agentes extranjeros". Primero los multaron, y el 28 de Marzo les revocaron la licencia por reincidir. Ahora Roskomnadzor pide que se invalide el registro del periódico. 

Dura lex, sed lex. Pero eso no lo va a contar Xavier Colás, faltaría más. Que le jode el relato al parisino.

Me quedo con un par de comentarios, que invitan a la reflexión:

_En occidente no se censura: la gente se censura a si misma por temor a ser cancelado, señalado, despedido o que lo dejen sin subvenciones. Somos mucho mas civilizados, libres y democráticos

Menos mal que eso nunca os pasará a los subvencionados en España, El conducator Sanchescu es generoso con los plumillas_

https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/09/05/6315cd62e4d4d8b5698b4595.html#comentar


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aun cortándole la energía de Zaporiziya, Ucrania sigue teniendo nada menos que 11 reactores nucleares en territorios no controlados por los rusos.
> 
> Creeis que si viesen que van a tener un invierno jodido segurían exportando energía a 4 países y a parte se hubiesen ofrecido a mandarle energía a un quinto país, que sería Alemania? Es de hecho, más bien señal de que van sobrados de energía.
> 
> Si estuviesen tan jodidos hace meses que hubiesen decidido de exportar energía a esos países y menos aún se hubiesen comprometido a mandarle a Alemania.



Ucrania apenas exporta electricidad y esa planta era más o menos la mitad de su generación. No todos los reactores están activos en el oais ni son todos igual de grandes . Eso sí, seguramente la demanda industrial está por los suelos y entonces con menos generación pueden tirar. De todos modos lo que exportaban es menos de lo que exporta España, tampoco se nota mucho.
Hay una operación propagandística para hacer que Ucrania acelere las interconexiones con países vecinos, pero lo que meten es poca cosa.
Al final la elevtricidad o la generas en tu suelo o te quedas sin ella, los intercambios son marginales en la mayor parte de países


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Cómo viene la tarde:

Gazprom anuncia riesgo de incendio por estado de la unidad Nord Stream.

Iz.ru


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desconectada la línea de transmisión de energía de 330kv es la última linea que une la central con el sistema elèctrico de Ucraina



Al final estos hijosdeputa van a causar un desastre nuclear y le echarán la culpa a los rusos, se merecen la extinción como país.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

*El ejército ruso avanza en Donbas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen ningún "éxito" especial en la dirección de Kherson* - informe principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

▪ Continúan los combates en dirección a Kherson, los militantes ucranianos siguen intentando romper la defensa de las tropas rusas, pero sin éxito. El Estado Mayor de las AFU informa de pequeños éxitos en la derrota del equipo ruso;
▪ En Donbass, el Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Belogorovka, Hryhorovka, Pokrovske, Bakhmutskoye, Lozovoye, Spartak, Soledar, Zaitsevo y Semigorie.
▪ Se están produciendo batallas posicionales en la dirección de Kramatorsk. Grupos de asalto de tropas rusas y de la DNR, apoyados por la artillería, siguen atacando las posiciones ucranianas.
▪Las fuerzas rusas siguen utilizando masivamente la artillería y la aviación para lanzar ataques masivos contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.
> 
> Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX.
> 
> Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.



Pues si, y sabes quién fue el primer jefe de inteligencia de la OTAN?. Lee algo sobre el general Reinhart Gehlen ( aunque en honor a la verdad los troleaba todo lo que podía ).

Que lo que llaman "civilizacion occidental" Se vaya a tomar por culo a mi personalmente me da igual. No me interesa el modo de vida gringo ni lo necesito para nada. Se que por ahí anda Nueva York, pero paso de ella, no la necesito para nada.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

No daremos el gas hasta que levantéis las sanciones que no nos están afectando.
Buena señal, eso significa que las sanciones funcionan, igual no todo lo bien que se pretendía pero algo de daño hacen


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

_ayuda humanitaria enviada desde el extranjero. Toda esta ayuda posteriormente se vendió en las redes de supermercados de los oligarcas cercanos a Zelenski. Pues bien, ahora resulta que hay personas incluso más cercanas a Zelenski las que metieron las manos en la masa, revela el asesor de la agencia anticorrupción de Ucrania (NABU) —controlada directamente por Washington—, Evgueni Shevchenko._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Aun cortándole la energía de Zaporiziya, Ucrania sigue teniendo nada menos que 11 reactores nucleares en territorios no controlados por los rusos.
> 
> Creeis que si viesen que van a tener un invierno jodido segurían exportando energía a 4 países y a parte se hubiesen ofrecido a mandarle energía a un quinto país, que sería Alemania? Es de hecho, más bien señal de que van sobrados de energía.
> 
> Si estuviesen tan jodidos hace meses que hubiesen decidido de exportar energía a esos países y menos aún se hubiesen comprometido a mandarle a Alemania.



Solo funcionan 8 en Ucraina.

Fuente :Oiea.org


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Si Rusia está quemando gas, es porque no lo pueden vender. Y no vender implica no cobrar.

Está comiéndose las ventas porque sus actuales "clientes" no van a poder sustituir el consumo que hacía Europa.

Ahora es un pulso entre Rusia y Europa.. a ver quien aguanta más la respiración.

Espero que sea Europa.


----------



## ciruiostar (5 Sep 2022)

Occident


Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.
> 
> Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX.
> 
> Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.



Occidente (los bárbaros germánicos) nunca fueron civilización fueron barbarie y lo siguen siendo.

El apoyo europeo a esta aventura se termina cuando empiecen las nevadas, el europeo no creo que este por la labor de inmolarse por voluntad de los anglosajones. Rusia apuesta y con razón a que con el ácido aplicado por los déspotas títeres que regentan Europa que imponen y sostienen las sanciones  impopulares cuyo costo debe pagarlo el populacho termine por provocar su caída en bloque, y con ello un crecimiento de la anglofobia y el antiliberalismo en la zona. Sin el apoyo europeo Zelenski capitula al día siguiente.


----------



## Roscodevino (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían
> 
> Rusia se las está viendo para mantener unas ganacias territoriales ridículas a costa de 1000 y pico tanques destruidos 50.000 muertos y la economía en el más absoluto guano y lo que les queda, contra uno de los países mas pobres de Europa que está recibiendo ayuda a cuentagotas de Occidente para alargar la agonía rusa mientras en Langley y el Pentágono se descojonan todos los días, jran éxito del "segundo mejor ejército del mundo" y del enanito del Kremlin.



Pero no te da vergüenza subnormal????
Vete al puto bar de viejos y les explicas, aquí solo eres un subnormal, repito subnormal, no vendrás a recoger tu owned, por eso te lo digo ahora otra vez más SUBNORMAL


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No, Reinaldo, se llama reciprocidad. Bastante paciencia han tenido los rusos.

Después de cerrarles el espacio aéreo a sus aerolíneas, de impedir a sus deportistas y equipos participar en las competiciones internacionales, de intentar robar sus activos en el extranjero, de impedir por todos los medios la entrada de ciudadanos rusos en la UE, etc, ahora toman esa clase de medidas. Otros en su lugar lo habrían hecho desde el minuto uno, y de forma mucho más contundente.

Pero claro, alguien como Reinaldo no es capaz de pensar en esa longitud de onda, la patata que tiene por cerebro es incapaz de procesar esa clase de información. O bien es un jeta... o ambas cosas, que es compatible.


----------



## pgas (5 Sep 2022)

_Quienes encienden la pira funeraria de Mikhail Gorbachev están quemando la verdad del asunto: que Gorbachev fue un mentiroso de vanidad monumental que traicionó a su país por codicia e incompetencia, superado por sus adversarios en Moscú, Washington y Londres porque lo conocían mejor que él se conocía a sí mismo

.... el líder chino Deng Xiaoping, comunista mejor educado, es citado .. diciendo que Gorbachov era “un idiota”_


"idiota inmortal" para el epitafio


+++




Harman dijo:


> *Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi
> a las 20.00 horas del 5 de septiembre*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean ampliar de nuevo la cabeza de puente en la sección Andreevsky del frente y utilizar fuerzas de infantería para desalojar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de Belogorka, Kostromka, Bruskinskoye y Karl-Marksovskoye.
> ...




al mando el mariscal Cocainíssimuss


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Rusia tiene problemas graves para el funcionamiento de su industria, la poca y anticuada que tiene, porque los repuestos son de empresas europeas y no están llegando.
Están teniendo problemas, ya, para extraer el gas y enviarlo a las ciudades. Este invierno podrían no tener gas en las ciudades.


----------



## ciruiostar (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si Rusia está quemando gas, es porque no lo pueden vender. Y no vender implica no cobrar.
> 
> Está comiéndose las ventas porque sus actuales "clientes" no van a poder sustituir el consumo que hacía Europa.
> 
> ...



Y también implica que los europeos se quedan sin suministro de energía por lo que el coste de la misma aumenta de forma desmesurada haciendo que sus industrias dejen de ser rentables y se paren, mientras los hogares de la población tiemblan ante el aumento de las tarifas amen de la inflación galopante en unas economías plagadas de deficts crónicos maquillados.

El ruso tiene con que aguantar no pasara frió en invierno y esta acostumbrado a vivir mal, el europeo por el contrario es un mal pobre.

Si hay un colapso financiero en medio de todo esto sera la cereza del pastel. Europa solo tiene una opción y es capitular, entregarle Ucrania al ruso (que es históricamente territorio suyo) a cambio de seguridad energética que no tiene.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un detalle interesante. Ucrania pide a la OTAN 200.000 conjuntos de uniformes de invierno. Al mismo tiempo, afirma tener 1.000.000 bajo las armas. En realidad, como antes, estoy seguro de que en realidad el número de las AFU es significativamente menor que las cifras declaradas. De ahí los intentos de llevar a las mujeres al ejército y la continua caza de carne de cañón en las calles de las ciudades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que desnazificar también a las charos ucranianas.
Hasta el último ucraniano/a/e


----------



## ignorante (5 Sep 2022)

¿Sabe alguien si realmente Rusia ha dicho que interrumpe definitivamente el envio de gas hasta que se levanten las sanciones?

Eso es lo que dice toda la prensa occidental, pero no lo he encontrado en la prensa rusa.

El newsweek (la "sexta" americana) ha dicho en la noticia que enlazo que ha preguntado aclaraciones a Rusia y a la UE. De las palabras textuales de Dmitry Peskov no se puede deducir. Se queja de las sanciones y añade _"There are *no other reasons* that could have caused this *pumping problem*"_ lo que da a entender más bien que sigue siendo un problema técnico. Los medios occidentales nos lo pintan como una venganza o vuelta de tuerca adicional del Kremlin hoy lunes, pero ya digo que yo de las declaraciones textuales no lo deduzco, y como la prensa occidental siempre han mentido respecto a este tema...

¿Otro bulo de nuestra estimada prensa?









Russia Delivers Energy Ultimatum as Nord Stream Pipeline Shut Down


Kremlin spokesperson Dmitry Peskov blamed sanctions for Russia's failure to deliver gas via the key pipeline that delivers gas to Germany via the Baltic Sea.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, si ellos no van a pasar un mal invierno, sus empresas que son las que consumen de verdad no van a tener actividad y Europa mantiene el presupuesto del estado y su economía en pié con nuestros impuestos y nuestro sudor y sufrimiento.. vamos, de hecho, el escenario es muy acohonante VIVIRAN SIN PEGAR PALO AL AGUA PARA PODER MORIR EN COMBATE YA ELLOS YA SUS HIJOS...




Pues si el plan es mantener vía impuestos a las empresas que tengan que parar ya pueden ir pensando otro.

Si una empresa no suministra los pedidos el cliente busca otro proveedor. Un cliente se pierde en un minuto, recuperarlo puede costar años.


----------



## España1 (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> UK Slips Behind India to Become World’s Sixth Biggest Economy
> 
> 
> Britain has dropped behind India to become the world’s sixth largest economy, delivering a further blow to the government in London as it grapples with a brutal cost-of-living shock.
> ...



Que mal rollo, es como la Von der Leyen pero en black potatoes y apples


----------



## Seronoser (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi
> a las 20.00 horas del 5 de septiembre*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean ampliar de nuevo la cabeza de puente en la sección Andreevsky del frente y utilizar fuerzas de infantería para desalojar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de Belogorka, Kostromka, Bruskinskoye y Karl-Marksovskoye.
> ...



Los rusos se están frotando las manos.
Joder, los ucranianos como suicidas yéndose al ataque.
Facilitando de esta manera, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de toda Ucrania, al ejército de la Federación, que no tiene ni que moverse.

De verdad que hace tiempo que pienso que Zelensky es agente ruso.
Y lo sabremos en un par de décadas.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pues si el plan es mantener vía impuestos a las empresas que tengan que parar ya pueden ir pensando otro.
> 
> Si una empresa no suministra los pedidos el cliente busca otro proveedor. Un cliente se pierde en un minuto, recuperarlo puede costar años.



Exactamente. A ver si se creen que la gente va a posponer sus pedidos "sine die" porque ellos lo valen. Lo que se pierda ahora será el principio del fin de la industria en muchos sectores y países.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Y también implica que los europeos se quedan sin suministro de energía por lo que el coste de la misma aumenta de forma desmesurada haciendo que sus industrias dejen de ser rentables y se paren, mientras los hogares de la población tiemblan ante el aumento de las tarifas amen de la inflación galopante en unas economías plagadas de deficts crónicos maquillados.
> 
> El ruso tiene con que aguantar no pasara frió en invierno y esta acostumbrado a vivir mal, el europeo por el contrario es un mal pobre.
> 
> Si hay un colapso financiero en medio de todo esto sera la cereza del pastel. Europa solo tiene una opción y es capitular, entregarle Ucrania al ruso (que es históricamente territorio suyo) a cambio de seguridad energética que no tiene.



Me parece de una soberana geta que "aha, como el ruzo esta acoztumbrado a vivir mal....".....no os dice nada...EXACTAMENTE ESO???


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cómo viene la tarde:
> 
> Gazprom anuncia riesgo de incendio por estado de la unidad Nord Stream.
> 
> Iz.ru



AZmilitary1 en twitter

_Gazprom dijo que el estado del último motor fallido del Nord Stream-1 no cumple con los requisitos de seguridad industrial de la Federación Rusa

La continuación del funcionamiento de la unidad de compresión de gas Trent 60 en Portovaya sin eliminar los defectos crea un riesgo de incendio o explosión, dijo Gazprom.

Se señala que los defectos en el motor del gasoducto crean un riesgo de incendio o explosión y afectan a la seguridad de toda la estación de compresión. Según la empresa, las fugas de aceite son un defecto sistémico en los motores Siemens utilizados en Nord Stream._


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Bombardeo enemigo en la región de Kursk, 12 impactos en las calles pacíficas del asentamiento de Tetkino
Doce proyectiles de mortero explotaron en el pueblo de Tetkino, en el distrito de Glushkovsky. Una parte de ellos golpeó la calle Frunze sin chocar con ninguna casa. El resto de los proyectiles cayeron en las calles vecinas. No se ha informado de ningún herido ni de ningún daño.
Los lugareños dicen que aquí no hay equipo militar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.
> 
> Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX.
> 
> Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.



Esto es, los anglos por algún motivo no han evolucionado nada y siguen viviendo en la época de Mackinder y Mahan. Al final la historia nos pasará a todos por encima como una apisonadora por la falta de inteligencia en las universidades estadounidenses.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Sep 2022)

Ucrania -> atacando desesperadamente puentes sobre el Dniéper.
Rusia -> quiere dejar los puentes sobre el Dniéper intactos.

Da una idea de quién está perdiendo, y quién es un caballero haciendo la guerra.

Si se ponen las cosas feas para Rusia veremos caer los puentes sobre el río. Y acabarse la caballerosidad.

De momento Caviar del Caspio para los televidentes Rusos y frío para los Europoors.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Los equidistantes se preocupan mucho sobre como van a pasar el invierno los ucranianos, y no sobre como lo van a pasar lso rusos en las trincheras.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZmilitary1 en twitter
> 
> _Gazprom dijo que el estado del último motor fallido del Nord Stream-1 no cumple con los requisitos de seguridad industrial de la Federación Rusa
> 
> ...



A buen entendedor...


----------



## XXavier (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desconectada la línea de transmisión de energía de 330kv es la última linea que une la central con el sistema elèctrico de Ucraina



Como debe ser... ¿Dónde se ha visto que un país esté en guerra con otro y sin embargo le suministre corriente...?


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca objetivos enemigos en Kryvyy Rih
El jefe del consejo regional de Dnipropetrovsk ha confirmado dos ataques con misiles contra objetivos en el distrito de Kryvyy Rih.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Luces apagadas y velas encendidas en Italia por el aumento del 500% de la factura energética.
> 
> _



Hasta que ocurre un incendio y adiós local y adiós personas.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Esto para putinianos y equidistantes:


----------



## Charidemo (5 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que mal rollo, es como la Von der Leyen pero en black potatoes y apples



Como actor principal han cambiado un borracho inglés por una choni inglesa (seguro se pone fina del maravilloso vino blanco o rosado australiano) pero los directores son los mismos.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Ucrania -> atacando desesperadamente puentes sobre el Dniéper.
> Rusia -> quiere dejar los puentes sobre el Dniéper intactos.
> 
> Da una idea de quién está perdiendo, y quién es un caballero haciendo la guerra.
> ...



Si les cosas estuvieran yendo tan mal como dicen entre otros los mamarrachos de la Revista Ejércitos, eso que dices sería el escenario que ahora mismo estaríamos viendo. Sucedió en Yugoslavia en 1999, cuando la OTAN tardó 12 días en cumplir el mismo número de misiones que durante la Operación Tormenta del Desierto sólo les había llevado unas 12 horas. La operación no estaba saliendo como ellos querían, el plan no funcionaba. Y fue entonces cuando pasaron a otra fase, cargarse todas las infraestructuras civiles que se pusieran en su camino...


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Si algo nos ha enseñado esta INVASION es que toda estimación de la incompetencia de los mandos rusos se acaba quedando corta.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> Como debe ser... ¿Dónde se ha visto que un país esté en guerra con otro y sin embargo le suministre corriente...?



Porque oficialmente no está en guerra aunque lo parezca.
Es una operacion bla bla bla...


----------



## Snowball (5 Sep 2022)

Jojojo Los de Zerohedge nos dan mil vueltas

*Putin should tell them he is only shutting down the pipeline for 2 weeks to flatten the curve*


----------



## Charidemo (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esto para putinianos y equidistantes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180433



"Los ucranianos no merecen tu inmadurez o tu miedo".
Que bonito, cuantas lágrimas perdidas como gotas en el mar. Snif, snif.
Este nos toma por imbeciles a todos, rusos, prorusos,ucranianos, proucranianos, otan, proUSA y europeos.
Que se vayan a tomar por culo él, los ucranianos, los alemanes, los rusos y los americanos. Y que tome por tonto a otro.
Hay que joderse.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> "Los ucranianos no merecen tu inmadurez o tu miedo".
> Que bonito, cuantas lágrimas perdidas como gotas en el mar. Snif, snif.
> Este nos toma por imbeciles a todos, rusos, prorusos,ucranianos, proucranianos, otan, proUSA y europeos.
> Que se vayan a tomar por culo él, los ucranianos, los alemanes, los rusos y los americanos. Y que tome por tonto a otro.
> Hay que joderse.



De este ya hablé yo en otro mensaje, con tu permiso me autocito:



> Jorge Bustos, autor en su día del artículo "Como ser un buen antivacunas" que comenzaba así:
> 
> _Hay gente a favor de la vacunación y hay gente en contra, y cada cual tiene sus razones. Yo, por ejemplo, estoy a favor porque no quiero perder suscriptores, y sin vacuna quizá usted ya estuviera muerto._
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Como actor principal han cambiado un borracho inglés por una choni inglesa (seguro se pone fina del maravilloso vino blanco o rosado australiano) pero los directores son los mismos.




Cuidado porque su inspiración es Margaret Thatcher, aunque ahora el Reino Hundido ya no es el mismo. 
Creo que ni la Reina va ir a “coronarla”, por problemas de movilidad sin especificar.


----------



## ignorante (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZmilitary1 en twitter
> 
> _Gazprom dijo que el estado del último motor fallido del Nord Stream-1 no cumple con los requisitos de seguridad industrial de la Federación Rusa
> 
> ...



Definitivamente, manipulación mediática occidental.

Titulares como "Rusia eleva el tono con Europa y vincula el suministro de gas al levantamiento de las sanciones" y "El Kremlin deja de justificar el corte del gas en los problemas técnicos" (El Economista) son falsos.

Enlazo abajo traducido lo que dicen los rusos, con las noticias de HOY MISMO y las palabras de Dmitry Peskov, que es lo mismo del viernes. El corte es por no poder garantizar la seguridad, y consecuencia de las sanciones. Es decir, no es un órdago "o me quitas las sanciones o no reanudo" sino un "si no me las quitas no veo como voy a poder reanudar". ¿Es eso una elevación de tono? ¿Dejar de justificar por problemas técnicos?

Que manipulación más escandalosa.

NADA es verdad en la prensa occidental. Esto da asco.









Истина в цене: газ в ЕС может подорожать на треть за месяц


Как на энергокризисе в Европе скажется решение стран ОПЕК+




iz-ru.translate.goog


----------



## Bartleby (5 Sep 2022)

El Diario siempre dando buena información


----------



## dabuti (5 Sep 2022)

PUTINIANO LO HA HECHO:

Rusia deja a Europa sin gas mientras no se levanten las sanciones por su invasión de Ucrania. El Kremlin cumple su amenaza y afirma que depende de la Unión Europea que el suministro se reestablezca.









Rusia corta el suministro de gas a Europa mientras no se levanten las sanciones por su invasión de Ucrania


El Kremlin cumple su amenaza y afirma que depende de la Unión Europea que el suministro se reestablezca




www.eldiario.es


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Parece que detrás estuviera el mediocre analista vendido de geopolítica en Fortnite, Chema Gil



Chema Gil('español') el MERCENARIO a sueldo del MI6(británico)


----------



## Charidemo (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> De este ya hablé yo en otro mensaje, con tu permiso me autocito:



Es que flipo. ¿Cómo puede nadie en un periódico hacer una llamada al sentimentalismo tan burda? ¿Quien es el director de ese periódico? ¿Disney?
Ese sale de un barrio gitano con una puñalada en las costillas.


----------



## pegaso (5 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Pero si la mayor parte de Donetsk y Lugansk ya la tenían
> 
> Rusia se las está viendo para mantener unas ganacias territoriales ridículas a costa de 1000 y pico tanques destruidos 50.000 muertos y la economía en el más absoluto guano y lo que les queda, contra uno de los países mas pobres de Europa que está recibiendo ayuda a cuentagotas de Occidente para alargar la agonía rusa mientras en Langley y el Pentágono se descojonan todos los días, jran éxito del "segundo mejor ejército del mundo" y del enanito del Kremlin.



Entonces esto ya está acabado. Le metemos media docena de paquetes de sanciones y Rusia implosiona. Los ciudadanos europeos encantados con la ruina rusa.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hasta que ocurre un incendio y adiós local y adiós personas.


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

Rusia ha puesto fin al acuerdo de acceso simplificado de los ciudadanos japoneses a las islas Kuriles. La fiesta ha terminado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Es la reencarnación de otro. No se quien. Seguro que lo sabe @NPI.
> Cuando al otro no le leía ni Dios, se ha reencarnado.
> O es un multicuentas.



@Harman detrás de esa cuenta hay varias docenas de usuarios que pululan por este hilo/subforo con sus respectivas cuentas.
La metodología es la siguiente:
- unas se activan
- otras se apagan
- otras se ponen en barbecho varios meses/años
- y las últimas tienen otro propósito(no hacen caso pues se apagan/se cierran definitivamente por el mal uso de sus funciones)


----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El grupo ZVO continúa su genocidio de obuses M777 de 155 mm suministrados por Estados Unidos.

Durante un vuelo de reconocimiento en la región de Kharkiv, un UAV Orlan identificó una posición temporal del M777. Los artilleros utilizaron las coordenadas para destruir tanto el obús como el vehículo de suministro de municiones. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## eolico (5 Sep 2022)

Estudio australiano concluye que 60-80% de los que postean en twitter sobre la guerra son bots, y el 90% pro Ucrania.

Australian university conducts study on Twitter coverage of the Ukrainian war, examining over 5 million posts — their conclusion is that 60 to 80% of Twitter accounts posting on Russia-Ukraine war are bots, while 90% are unapologetically ‘pro Ukraine’ 

The full study: https://arxiv.org/pdf/2208.07038.pdf


----------



## cobasy (5 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para los que fueron a los Golfos a pedir mas petroleo, paisa:



Asi estaba de histerico Macron cuando hablaba con Biden, y ese fue a pedir aumento de producción no?


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Una flota de pontones-puente en KrAZ-255* con enlaces fluviales fue desplegada a través de Bereznevatoe para reparar y establecer nuevos cruces a través del río Ingulets. En total, al menos 30 unidades de equipos de ingeniería fueron trasladadas a la orilla norte.




Dos tipos de pontones *KrAZ-255:*

Para pequeños ríos o arroyos:














Para ríos mayores:


----------



## ignorante (5 Sep 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El Diario siempre dando buena información



Bueno, el más difícil todavía: los rusos siguen bombardeándose a si mismos en la central, y ahora además Ucrania, pese a que no la controla desde el 3 de marzo, aún es capaz de desconectar los reactores (¿una central nuclear con teletrabajadores... ?)


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Hace unas horas acuerdo para entregar 500 millones. Y ahora 5.000 millones más. Y mientras los Europeos que no llegan a fin de mes y ya no saben que impuestos nuevos inventarse porque muchos de los paises Europeos tienen gastos y deudas que ya no saben como pagar.

*La Comisión Europea propondrá una ayuda adicional de 5.000 millones a Ucrania*. Así lo ha anunciado Ursula von der Leyen tras una reunión con el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmyhal, en la que han confirmado la financiación europea para la educación, la vivienda y la agricultura ucraniana y la cooperación en aduanas e impuestos. "La UE estará al lado de Ucrania, durante el tiempo que sea necesario", ha asegurado Von der Leyen.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Sep 2022)

Macron rechaza resucitar el Midcat, el gasoducto a través de los Pirineos, tal como le pedían España y Alemania. En su opinión, los gasoductos existentes no funcionan a pleno rendimiento y exportan gas desde Francia a España. *Pide a los franceses "sobriedad" y reconoce que Francia necesita "la solidaridad europea con la electricidad"*.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

La guerra psicológica en estado puro, vídeo de la empresa rusa liberado titulado algo así como “El invierno será grande”…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Abstenuto (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Sep 2022)

El gobierno ruso ha ordenado la creación de dos nuevas plantas de reparación de vehículos blindados en el país. Es una admisión bastante elocuente de que la capacidad actual es insuficiente. Es un paso para el futuro, ya que las fábricas no se construyen rápidamente. Sólo cabe lamentar que algunas de las fábricas que podían reparar vehículos blindados en la URSS hayan sido convertidas en centros comerciales tras "ganar la libertad".
Tras el inicio de la USO, "de repente" quedó claro que las enormes existencias de armas y equipos en los almacenes estaban en la URSS por una razón ("¡¡¡para gastar los rublos del pueblo!!!"), así como las enormes instalaciones de reparación ("¡¡por qué estas fábricas innecesarias!!"), que no eran necesarias en el "país que va a Occidente".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

https://twitter.com/AZmilitary1



_Rusia ha puesto fin al acuerdo sobre el acceso simplificado de los ciudadanos japoneses a las islas Kuriles‼_


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Sep 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Bueno, el más difícil todavía: los rusos siguen bombardeándose a si mismos en la central, y ahora además Ucrania, pese a que no la controla desde el 3 de marzo, aún es capaz de desconectar los reactores (¿una central nuclear con teletrabajadores... ?)



JAJAJAAJAJ, ¡Qué bueno! Mándaselo al diario.es si tiene correo electrónico. Igual caen en la cuenta.. O a lo mehor ponen a un becario de la redacción en este hilo como CM., eso si no lo tienen ya


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

Covid. Se dice *"Covid*" (Variante XYZ o la que tercie)


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (5 Sep 2022)

Sí, se vienen otro montón de zelenskis muertos o averiados, como los de los hospitales atestados de Nikolaev y Odesa, o los que flotan en el Dnieper


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Estudio australiano concluye que 60-80% de los que postean en twitter sobre la guerra son bots, y el 90% pro Ucrania.
> 
> Australian university conducts study on Twitter coverage of the Ukrainian war, examining over 5 million posts — their conclusion is that 60 to 80% of Twitter accounts posting on Russia-Ukraine war are bots, while 90% are unapologetically ‘pro Ukraine’
> 
> The full study: https://arxiv.org/pdf/2208.07038.pdf



No me sorprende en absoluto. La granja de bots en Fort Meade, Maryland, a todo trapo.


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Sep 2022)

*La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht: "Sí, Putin se está riendo de nosotros"*




"Putin se ríe de nosotros": la diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht dijo que la ruina de Europa es beneficiosa solo para los Estados Unidos, que es necesario obligar a Zelensky a iniciar negociaciones urgentemente, y Berk está delirando. 
"La pregunta es qué objetivos son realistas. Rusia es una potencia nuclear, y si insistes en expulsar a los rusos de Crimea, esta terrible guerra continuará para siempre. Los rusos han tenido su propia flota del Mar Negro en Crimea durante décadas, y no la abandonarán. ¿Quieres sacrificar decenas de miles, tal vez cientos de miles de vidas por un objetivo completamente irreal? Tenemos que decidir hasta qué punto apoyamos a los dirigentes ucranianos. Europa no está interesada en una mayor escalada de la guerra, debemos explicárselo a Zelensky. Se necesitan negociaciones".

*Депутат Бундестага Сара Вагенкнехт: "Да Путин просто смеется над нами"*


*Cómo poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania *
Alemania puede poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania por sí sola. Estados Unidos no puede permitirse una guerra de poder con Rusia si Alemania se retira de las sanciones contra Rusia. Seamos honestos: Rusia no es una amenaza para Alemania. Quiere buenas relaciones con Europa.

Estados Unidos no es amigo de Alemania. De hecho, no les gusta Alemania por haberlos desairado en la guerra de Irak, que se basó en mentiras y engaños estadounidenses. Ese fue uno de mis momentos de mayor orgullo siendo alemán, Gerhard Schröder diciéndole a los Yankees que se fueran a la mierda. Hizo lo correcto.

Estados Unidos considera a Alemania una amenaza económica y una molestia geopolítica. Le gustaría convertir a la potencia de la UE en un fracaso y ganar el control poniendo a Alemania en una posición de dependencia, como tener que comprar petróleo y gas de los Estados Unidos, a un precio superior, en lugar de barato de Rusia.

La estrategia de Estados Unidos en Ucrania es matar 2 pájaros de un tiro. Desequilibrar a Rusia y Alemania, con la esperanza de un cambio de régimen en Rusia para obtener acceso barato a sus vastas reservas de combustibles fósiles y dictar el futuro de Europa a Berlín después de colapsar la economía alemana. Es tan obvio.

Alemania está cometiendo actualmente un suicidio económico al apoyar la guerra de poder de Estados Unidos en Ucrania. ¿Y por qué? ¿Porque Rusia puede atacar a Alemania algún día? Tontería. Rusia quiere seguridad estratégica y no tener a la OTAN controlando Ucrania a 300 millas de Moscú. Los líderes de la UE lo sabían desde el principio

Esta guerra en Ucrania es una guerra que Estados Unidos quería y provocó activamente. Es por eso que financió el golpe de Maidan en 2014 e instaló un régimen títere en Ucrania. Estados Unidos sabía que Rusia no permitirá una base de la OTAN en Ucrania y que está cruzando una línea roja al invitar a Ucrania a la OTAN.

Alemania tiene la responsabilidad de mantenerse a sí misma y a la UE a salvo. La mejor manera de lograrlo es llegar a un compromiso con Rusia. Una Ucrania neutral con las áreas étnicas principalmente rusas decidiendo su propio futuro. No juegues al juego de Estados Unidos. No arruines Europa para otra aventura en Estados Unidos.

Después de eso, la relación con los Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido, Polonia y los estados bálticos puede agriarse, pero eso está bien. Lo superarán. Ucrania lo superará. En lugar de desperdiciar dinero en armas, ayudemos a Ucrania a lo grande mediante la construcción de una nueva infraestructura moderna. Somos grandes en eso.

No es demasiado tarde para que Alemania cambie esto. Se acerca la Navidad y me gustaría que los ucranianos tuvieran paz, que los rusos tuvieran seguridad, que los europeos disfrutaran del calor frente al árbol de Navidad y que los ciudadanos estadounidenses echaran un vistazo a cómo arreglar su podrido Gobierno.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (5 Sep 2022)

Joder,como esta el patio mundial.


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _A alguien se le han soltado las tripas..._
> 
> 1. Los medios de comunicación informaron de que Borrel calificó a Rusia de Estado fascista.
> 2. El Kremlin dijo que tras esas declaraciones Borrel se anuló como diplomático y que cualquier declaración que hiciera no sería considerada ahora "relevante" por Moscú.
> ...



Culpa del becario, culpa del traductor, pero todas tienen un punto en común, nunca y repito nunca es culpa del bocachancla que lo dijo, en este caso el de los 86 millones de euros.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

_1. Los medios informaron que *Borrell llamó a Rusia un estado fascista.*

2. *El Kremlin dijo que tras tales declaraciones, Borrell se anulaba a sí mismo como diplomático y Moscú ya no consideraría "relevantes" ninguna de sus declaraciones.*

3. *El secretario de prensa de Borrell dijo que Borrell no llamó a Rusia un estado fascista y todo esto es un error de traducción del español *_

Veamos....

europapress/internacional

Actualizado 05/09/2022 12:39
*Borrell hace un llamamiento a la unidad de los 27 frente al "régimen fascista" de Rusia





*


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

"Preparad refugios antiaéreos en Crimea", dice el asesor de Zelenskiy a residentes - Reuters.


----------



## Nico (5 Sep 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht: *"Sí, Putin se está riendo de nosotros"*


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (5 Sep 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La diputada del Bundestag Sarah Wagenknecht: "Sí, Putin se está riendo de nosotros"*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180496
> 
> ...



Ahora que están sin gas, y con el 75% del ejército Ucro eliminado, si fuera Putin un hombre de verdad cerraría 5 años el gas, aunque quiten las sanciones. De que valen los civiles muertos, violados y torturados por los Nazis?


----------



## delhierro (5 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Joder, ¿ no os dan verguenza esos videos ?


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*Las autoridades de la ocupada región de Kherson han declarado que postergarán el referéndum de anexión a la Federación Rusa.*


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Pero si los HIMARS no sirven para nada...


----------



## Malevich (5 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Queda confirmado. Igual que la OTAN no se fundó contra el comunismo. La OTAN se fundó contra los Rusos. Lo demuestra la buena relación que ha tenido EEUU con el PCCh, y la mala relación con la Rusia post-comunista.
> 
> Tal manía persecutoria que tienen los EEUU con Rusia se debe a que lo heredaron de la geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX.
> 
> Y la Geopolítica del Imperio Británico del S XIX está totalmente obsoleta y superada. Por eso fracasarán los Anglos. Y Occidente dejará de ser civilización.



El Gran Juego.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ahora que están sin gas, y con el 75% del ejército Ucro eliminado, si fuera Putin un hombre de verdad cerraría 5 años el gas, aunque quiten las sanciones. De que valen los civiles muertos, violados y torturados por los Nazis?



Tu que fumas? Un abrazo a tu camello


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder, ¿ no os dan verguenza esos videos ?



Hombre,si es para joder a los putinianos no dá......


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> "Los ucranianos no merecen tu inmadurez o tu miedo".
> Que bonito, cuantas lágrimas perdidas como gotas en el mar. Snif, snif.
> Este nos toma por imbeciles a todos, rusos, prorusos,ucranianos, proucranianos, otan, proUSA y europeos.
> Que se vayan a tomar por culo él, los ucranianos, los alemanes, los rusos y los americanos. Y que tome por tonto a otro.
> Hay que joderse.



Hombre, a lo mejor esa reacción denota que algo de razón lleva el artículo...
Alguien al que no se le ha obligado nunca a nada, viviendo en países donde se puede discutir sin miedo, donde puedes cambiar de trabajo cuando te de la puta gana o donde puedes, incluso, tirarte a la bartola, porque vas a encontrar quien trabaje por ti, que tenga algo en "contra" de "occidente" es solo por su propia inseguridad de no saber estar a la altura y "pedir" que alguien lo "salve" y "ponga en vereda" a los que si disfrutan de esa libertad...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

"Rusia bombardea la central2 Eco y vale ya"


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

Telegram: Contact @IrinaMar1004_Z







t.me







*Guerra de móviles en San Sebastián*


----------



## Charidemo (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, a lo mejor esa reacción denota que algo de razón lleva el artículo...
> Alguien al que no se le ha obligado nunca a nada, viviendo en países donde se puede discutir sin miedo, donde puedes cambiar de trabajo cuando te de la puta gana o donde puedes, incluso, tirarte a la bartola, porque vas a encontrar quien trabaje por ti, que tenga algo en "contra" de "occidente" es solo por su propia inseguridad de no saber estar a la altura y "pedir" que alguien lo "salve" y "ponga en vereda" a los que si disfrutan de esa libertad...



Que no nos hablen de mierdas que no somos niños. Aquí los sentimientos importan una mierda. Que hablen claro. Esto es una parte de una guerra mayor por recursos y el bando en que está España no puede perder por la cuenta que nos trae.
Yo lloro en el funeral de mi madre no por lo que me metan con cucharón en periódico.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*Estados Unidos ya no teme que la asistencia militar a Ucrania provoque a la Federación Rusa,* - The Hill.

Ahora, el apoyo de EE. UU. es muy diferente al de los primeros días de la guerra, cuando el gobierno de Biden dudaba en enviar armas a Ucrania para que Moscú no se enfadase.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2022)

Italia tiene gas para 45 días de invierno.

Lastampa.it

"Hazme un muñeco de nieveeee, vamos todos a jugaaaar...."


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ucrania apenas exporta electricidad y esa planta era más o menos la mitad de su generación. No todos los reactores están activos en el oais ni son todos igual de grandes . Eso sí, seguramente la demanda industrial está por los suelos y entonces con menos generación pueden tirar. De todos modos lo que exportaban es menos de lo que exporta España, tampoco se nota mucho.
> Hay una operación propagandística para hacer que Ucrania acelere las interconexiones con países vecinos, pero lo que meten es poca cosa.
> Al final la elevtricidad o la generas en tu suelo o te quedas sin ella, los intercambios son marginales en la mayor parte de países
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180391



La central representa el 25% del total.
Un poco de historia:
- Canadá (central nuclear Bruce 8 reactores)
- Japón (central nuclear de Kashiwazaki-Kariwa 7 reactores)
- 404 (central nuclear de Zaporiyia 6 reactores)


----------



## alfonbass (5 Sep 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Que no nos hablen de mierdas que no somos niños. Aquí los sentimientos importan una mierda. Que hablen claro. Esto es una parte de una guerra mayor por recursos y el bando en que está España no puede perder por la cuenta que nos trae.
> Yo lloro en el funeral de mi madre no por lo que me metan con cucharón en periódico.



Que no te han hablado de sentimientos, colega, lee lo que pone


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos se están frotando las manos.
> Joder, los ucranianos como suicidas yéndose al ataque.
> Facilitando de esta manera, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de toda Ucrania, al ejército de la Federación, que no tiene ni que moverse.
> 
> ...



Estos ucros están tontos ¿ Pero si ya les han visto la jugada para qué insisten ? Los rusos no les van a dejar llegar a la orilla del Dníeper ni hartos de vodka. Ese embolsamiento que pretenden solamente está en la mente calenturienta de Zelensky que ahora mismo está jugando con soldaditos y tanquecillos de plástico sobre un mapa de la zona en la mesa de su despacho en Kiev. En los llanos de Kerson hacer eso es una verdadera locura suicida . Todo lo que empeñe en la empresa lo va a perder por completo , el inepto incompetente Zelensky. Se cree un maravilloso estratega y es un INEPTO. Un completo y absoluto inepto que está mandando a los hombres ucranianos a una muerte segura sin posibilidad alguna de conseguir NADA. Les van a llover bombas de todos los colores. Pero si hasta un miserable forero de Internet como yo sabe que van hacia Nueva Kajovka. Increíble.


----------



## Malevich (5 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos se están frotando las manos.
> Joder, los ucranianos como suicidas yéndose al ataque.
> Facilitando de esta manera, la desmilitarización y desnazificación de toda Ucrania, al ejército de la Federación, que no tiene ni que moverse.
> 
> ...



O antes.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Estos ucros están tontos ¿ Pero si ya les han visto la jugada para qué insisten ? Los rusos no les van a dejar llegar a la orilla del Dníeper ni hartos de vodka. Ese embolsamiento que pretenden solamente está en la mente calenturienta de Zelensky que ahora mismo está jugando con soldaditos y tanquecillos de plástico sobre un mapa de la zona en la mesa de su despacho en Kiev. En los llanos de Kerson hacer eso es una verdadera locura suicida . Todo lo que empeñe en la empresa lo va a perder por completo , el inepto incompetente Zelensky. Se cree un maravilloso estratega y es un INEPTO. Un completo y absoluto inepto que está mandando a los hombres ucranianos a una muerte segura sin posibilidad alguna de conseguir NADA. Les van a llover bombas de todos los colores. Pero si hasta un miserable forero de Internet como yo sabe que van hacia Nueva Kajovka. Increíble.



No hombre, el cerdo sudado lo hace para que @rejon y @Cozumel puedan publicar aquí sus mierdas...


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

se viene, se viene... !


----------



## Satori (5 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Hasta que ocurre un incendio y adiós local y adiós personas.



Pero si con la iluminacion LED el consumo eléctrico es casi despreciable. No entiendo esta manía de apagar luces y escaparates. Bueno sí, desde un punto de vista de crear un shock a la población sí se entiende, porque otra justificación no tiene.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

¿A que coño vienen estos lloros por el corte de gas? cuanto antes deje Putin de vender "su" gas, antes se hundirá su económia y los oligarcas esos que la UE ha desplumado lo derrocarán, me lo ha dicho Verónica La fumada.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hombre, el cerdo sudado lo hace para que @rejon y @Cozumel puedan publicar aquí sus mierdas...




Venga confiesalo...chinato...Amas al hijoPutin? te mola? mmm, te pone cachondo el baile de piernas que se trae últimamente ---eh granujilla, jeje. 

Te tocas?


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

"Desde mañana le voy a comprar el gas al precio que me salga de los huevos"
"Pues entonces que se lo venda su puta madre"
"¡¡Chantaje, chantaje!!"


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> AZmilitary1 en twitter
> 
> _Gazprom dijo que el estado del último motor fallido del Nord Stream-1 no cumple con los requisitos de seguridad industrial de la Federación Rusa
> 
> ...



Arreglos Reagan, son los mejores del mercado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

eolico dijo:


> Estudio australiano concluye que 60-80% de los que postean en twitter sobre la guerra son bots, y el 90% pro Ucrania.
> 
> Australian university conducts study on Twitter coverage of the Ukrainian war, examining over 5 million posts — their conclusion is that 60 to 80% of Twitter accounts posting on Russia-Ukraine war are bots, while 90% are unapologetically ‘pro Ukraine’
> 
> The full study: https://arxiv.org/pdf/2208.07038.pdf



Es para occidente, en otros países esa red no se usa. Si te fijas es lo mismo que con el coronatimo….


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Ahora que están sin gas, y con el 75% del ejército Ucro eliminado, si fuera Putin un hombre de verdad cerraría 5 años el gas, aunque quiten las sanciones. De que valen los civiles muertos, violados y torturados por los Nazis?



Entonces podemos ya admitir que LAS SANCIONES FUNCIONAN?


----------



## NEKRO (5 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Covid. Se dice *"Covid*" (Variante XYZ o la que tercie)



Variante ZAR.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Sep 2022)

Ja,ja,jaaaa...... Que no es con mala intención ,no. Es por arreglar una palometa que se le ha ido al generador de presión auxiliar.


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Si ocurren desgracias(materiales/humanas) es por NUESTRO BIEN(PrensaOTAN, RadioOTAN, TeleOTAN e InternetOTAN) nunca se equivocan


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Italia tiene gas para 45 días de invierno.
> 
> Lastampa.it
> 
> "Hazme un muñeco de nieveeee, vamos todos a jugaaaar...."



Hay que estar atentos a estos países y como van evolucionando. Los más dependientes son: Alemania (65%), Polonia (54%) e* Italia (43%)*, o incluso muy alta, como sucede con Letonia y República Checa (100%), Eslovaquia (85%) y Hungría (95%.) .

Hungría descartada porque ya ha dicho que seguirá comprando a los rusos.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Entonces podemos ya admitir que LAS SANCIONES FUNCIONAN?



Cuando se le congele la polla este invierno, me cuenta lo bien que funcionan.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (5 Sep 2022)

Mañana a estas horas el ejército tuitero dirá que es un tanque ruso.


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Sep 2022)

Yo a partir de ahora pienso hacer lo mismo y pagaré por la bombona de butano lo que me se dé la gana.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Mientras los de la IAEA cuentan fajos de rublos. Se ve que la misión era para enseñarles a desconectar reactores.


----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>



Ya lo han puesto antes, a ver si os coordináis algo mejor.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Donde estan esos japutas de la IAEA? No era que se iban a quedar en la central de forma "indefinida"?


----------



## manodura79 (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Y aquí gente dando golpecitos en el pecho porque unos ucranianos pusieron una banderita en un tejado o porque volaron unos puentes. Te tienes que reír. La que nos viene va a ser curiosa.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)

El hijo borracho del capitán de las SS, es el ídolo de Cozumel, vaya, no me lo esperaba...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Por mi familia italiana se que intentan conseguir gas húngaro por la puerta trasera…veremos un invierno interesante. Por cierto ellos pagaron 300€ de electricidad el mes pasado, ellos pagan por més.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya lo han puesto antes, a ver si os coordináis algo mejor.



Es que algunos no os enterais y hay que recordaros cual es la realidad


----------



## piru (5 Sep 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Sí, se vienen otro montón de zelenskis muertos o averiados, como los de los hospitales atestados de Nikolaev y Odesa, o los que flotan en el Dnieper
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180504




Los ukras siguen con su costumbre de no recoger los muertos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay que estar atentos a estos países y como van evolucionando. Los más dependientes son: Alemania (65%), Polonia (54%) e* Italia (43%)*, o incluso muy alta, como sucede con Letonia y República Checa (100%), Eslovaquia (85%) y Hungría (95%.) .
> 
> Hungría descartada porque ya ha dicho que seguirá comprando a los rusos.



Ese gas para Hungría ¿Llegaría tambien por el Nord stream? Porque otra ruta no hay ¿NO?


----------



## Elimina (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Entonces podemos ya admitir que LAS SANCIONES FUNCIONAN?



Je je... el que no se consuela... venga, que no te vean las lagrimitas.


----------



## NEKRO (5 Sep 2022)

Pues seguramente las dos cosas. Este diciembre los hungaros pueden hacer su agosto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese gas para Hungría ¿Llegaría tambien por el Nord stream? Porque otra ruta no hay ¿NO?



Turquía…os tienen desinformados los CMs de la OTAN…





__





Cargando…






www.icex.es


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

*Putin advierte que el rechazo europeo al gas ruso tiene consecuencias ecológicas.*

Grande el hijoPutin preocupadísimo por el medio ambiente, recomienda de corazón a la Unión Europea no dejar de comprar su gas 

Ya tiene que ser buena gente para preocuparse tanto por el planeta, porque es imposible que lo haga por el dinero, aquí mismo en este hilo me han dicho los putinianos que Rusia ya ha colocado en China el 288% del gas que vendía a Europa antes de la guerra. 







__





Putin advierte que el rechazo europeo al gas ruso tiene consecuencias ecológicas






www.msn.com


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay que estar atentos a estos países y como van evolucionando. Los más dependientes son: Alemania (65%), Polonia (54%) e* Italia (43%)*, o incluso muy alta, como sucede con Letonia y República Checa (100%), Eslovaquia (85%) y Hungría (95%.) .
> 
> Hungría descartada porque ya ha dicho que seguirá comprando a los rusos.



Polonia estrenaba gaseoducto nuevo del que además cobrarian peajes. Revisad la noticia porque ésto eran intenciones y creo que se va a retrasar:









Polonia presume de nuevo gasoducto en respuesta al "chantaje" de Rusia


El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, ha destacado que el corte de suministro a Polonia demuestra que la empresa Gazprom no es una compañía en el sentido europeo del término, sino un instrumento político




www.deia.eus













Polonia rompe el acuerdo con Rusia sobre el uso del gasoducto Yamal


El Gobierno de Polonia ha anunciado la ruptura del acuerdo firmado hace casi tres décadas con Rusia para el...




www.europapress.es





Ahora no he leído lo postrado porque eran noticias viejas. Puede que en estos enlaces no se hable del retraso en la puesta en marcha del gaseoducto que creo que no está inaugurado pero si no hubiese tenido los retardos que recuerdo de la prensa debiera ponerse en marcha para este invierno.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)

La realidad económica golpea una vez más 28 empresas estonias buscan la exención de las sanciones contra Rusia para poder seguir importando productos petrolíferos rusos.


----------



## SanRu (5 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El Gran Juego.



...pero eso es conocido: El gran objetivo desde hace 150 años de los anglos es evitar la unión de Alemania y Rusia.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

La *Asociación de Funerarias de Rusia* manifiesta públicamente su apoyo a la Operación Militar Especial y agradece a Putin su apoyo para revitalizar el sector. 

El presidente Ivan Inodorev manifestó: "Desde marzo hemos incrementado nuestras ventas a niveles astronómicos, además ofrecemos servicios de financiación para las familias que aún no han recibido la compensación por la pérdida de sus seres queridos en los ejercicios militares." 


El boom del sector les lleva a innovaciones como el féretro compartido: cuando dos familias sólo reciben una parte de los restos, se entierran junto ahorrando casi la mitad del precio. 

Es una opción orientada a la gran mayoría de familias que disponen de un ingreso muy reducido.


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese gas para Hungría ¿Llegaría tambien por el Nord stream? Porque otra ruta no hay ¿NO?



No, hay 3 más creo que pasan por ucrania y luego se bifurcan. No me acuerdo del nombre de los gaseoductos.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La central representa el 25% del total.
> Un poco de historia:
> - Canadá (central nuclear Bruce 8 reactores)
> - Japón (central nuclear de Kashiwazaki-Kariwa 7 reactores)
> - 404 (central nuclear de Zaporiyia 6 reactores)



Eso. La mitad de la generación nuclear y 1/4 de la total. Eso sí, parte de la otra generación es con carbones del Donbass, supongo que las plantas de carbón estarán en el Este en gran medida.


----------



## vettonio (5 Sep 2022)

RT


*FOTOS: Las consecuencias de un nuevo ataque de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie*

Publicado:5 sep 2022 17:01 

_*Un depósito con agua destilada, que se encuentra en las inmediaciones de la segunda unidad de la planta, resultó dañado por un ataque de la artillería ucraniana.*_


Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron este lunes un nuevo ataque contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, comunicó la Administración cívico-militar de la ciudad de Energodar, donde se ubica la planta.

Las autoridades denunciaron que, como consecuencia del ataque de la artillería ucraniana, resultó dañado un depósito con agua destilada que se encuentra en las inmediaciones de la segunda unidad de la planta. Nadie resultó herido.


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Es que algunos no os enterais y hay que recordaros cual es la realidad



Don't get high on your own supply...


----------



## llabiegu (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Mis dieces, muy buen análisis


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Discordante (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, hay 3 más creo que pasan por ucrania y luego se bifurcan. No me acuerdo del nombre de los gaseoductos.



A Hungria la mayor parte (como el 80%) le llega por el Turkstream.

"Under a 15-year supply deal agreed to in September 2021, Gazprom supplies 4.5 Bcm/year of gas to Hungary, with 3.5 Bcm/year supplied via the TurkStream pipeline and the gas grids of Bulgaria and Serbia, and 1 Bcm/year via Austria."


----------



## rejon (5 Sep 2022)

Ucrania no iba a entrar en la OTAN, ni siquiera a la Unión Europea a medio plazo.

Si hubiera sido Ucrania de la OTAN nos hubiéramos ahorrado esto, precisamente ahora los países se hacen de la OTAN para evitar que Rusia los invada o los desestabilice: solo tienes que ver ahora a Finlandia y Suecia que ahora quieren ser de la OTAN, nadie los obliga, es que no se fían de Rusia y la tienen al lado. Y antes Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Polonia, etc etc...


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nápoles, Italia: "¡No pagamos las facturas! Que cunda el caos".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo peor es que la gente ve esto y se alegra por las 'iniciativas populares'. Es lamentable. Precisamente el plan es arruinarlo todo. No pagando las facturas esas empresas caerán. Y luego las corporaciones anglosajonas lo comprarán todo a precio de saldo. Pero el problema es que esto la gente no lo ve. Ni siquiera lo ven muchos que leen en este sub-foro...

La realidad, bueno son tres hechos fundamentales. Uno es que la estafa Ponzi del dinero FIAT y su sistema asociado ya no da para más. La otra la guerra comercial con China. Luego está el cambio climático real. Son tres factores, pero realmente, con los dos primeros habría sido suficiente para iniciar el proceso de reconversión de toda la estructura capitalista asociada al poder de las élites anglosajonas. Y aquí estamos, viendo el mundo que conocemos caer, perdón, ser empujado al abismo.


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

Ya no hay mas gas ruso.

Ni mucho, ni poco.

Se acabó, hemos tenido meses para ver que la cosa se pondría fea y llegado el otoño lo íbamos a pasar fatal.

Ahora, cualquier posición de fuerza que hubiéramos tenido (la UE), se desvanece. Negociar ahora es negociar a la desesperada.

Todos esperaban (en la UE), que esto terminase antes del otoño, pero aquí nos las vemos, a las puertas del mismo y sin gas de ninguna clase, con una recesión de tres pares de cojones encima, y con la gente empezando a calentarse.

Empezando nada más. Octubre será para recordar, este año si que si. Es cuando nos daremos cuenta DE VERDAD del pozo al que nos hemos tirado... ¿a cambio de qué, exactamente?

Esa es la parte que nadie parece querer responder. La defensa de Ucrania no entra dentro de las obligaciones legales de la OTAN ni de la UE tampoco.

Lo puse en un hilo hace tiempo, ya en aquél momento creía que esto nunca ha ido de guerra (de ahí que este hilo, que poco a poco ha degenerado en un conteo de puntos por parte de un bando u otro, me desmoralice tanto), sino de economía:






Analisis - La guerra de Ucrania es un señuelo, esto va de ECONOMÍA


Estamos asistiendo al fin de la globalización y el poder del dólar en directo. El anuncio de la convertibilidad de oro a rublos, y la única admisión de rublos por parte de los países "hostiles" (colaboradores con Ucrania) lo cambia TODO. El mundo entero, económicamente, va a dar un giro muy...




www.burbuja.info





Me temo que nos la han colado, señores.

Ahora solo falta que el congreso EEUU vire a una política aislacionista, dejen de mandar millones de dólares en armas, con eso de que EL NEGOCIO YA ESTÁ HECHO.

Y nos quedamos solitos en la UE, sin gas y con cientos de miles de ex-combatientes, en un contintente recientemente LLENO DE ARMAS HASTA LAS CEJAS por nuestros "amigos".

Y con una crisis del carajo.

A mi me suena a maniobra de desestabilización de libro, la verdad. Pero a una escala masiva. Es normal, la apuesta ahora ya no son unos países no alineados allá por el coño de la Bernarda, sino la hegemonía global.

Nos ha pillado en medio y ahora nos van a triturar.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Cierto. No han atendido a que la formación de precios en mercados globales no hace inmune a ningún país que esté dentro de las corrientes comerciales. India hace lo que debe y ojo que los efectos sobre los precios del pan en todo el cinturón islámico y muchos paises del África negra serán brutales también, esos precios se forman a nivel global y cotizan en mercados financieros, de modo que aislarse sólo es posible para países con superávit que levanten barreras a la exportación.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (5 Sep 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Que tiempos aquellos en los que chicanos, negros, blancos de los barrios pobres y demás minorías se les ponía en la mano un M16 y se les enviaba con un billete de ida a las selvas del Vietnam, la vuelta ya se vería como esría, mientras los blancos gritaban Not War en las manifestaciones entre pico y pico de LSD?
> Ahora esas minorías le dicen a Tío Sam: "vete tú siquieres"
> 
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿quien saca lo de lucha en Ucrania entre comunismo-capitalismo? ¿no será el del síndrome de Asperger?



*Off-Topic lisergico*

El LSD nunca se toma como un pico (inyección), al principio se tomaba como liquido, una gota diluida en un terrón de azúcar, luego pasaron a pequeñas pastillas. El problema con las pastillas era que muchas veces las mezclaban con otros compuestos como la estricnina.

No crea adicción, aumenta la empatía aparte de crear alucinaciones diversas, se aconseja tomar acompañado, sobre todo por lo que se llama un guia, alguien capaz de distinguir la alucinación de lo que es real para que según el argot "no desarrolles un mal viaje".

Actualmente se usa para que los pacientes terminales pierdan el miedo a la muerte ¿amplia los puntos de vista de la conciencia? Ni idea y eso que he tomado varios pero creo que te da una versión de las cosas en la que nunca abrías pensado.





__





Alucinógenos para pacientes con cáncer terminal | Cáncer | elmundo.es


Alucinógenos para pacientes de cáncer terminal El primer estudio en 35 años con estas drogas muestra su utilidad para mejorar el ánimo en enfermos con ansiedad




www.elmundo.es





En Vietnam fueron a parar todo tipo de personas jóvenes, en común tenían que no eran asquerosamente ricos, esos se libraron. Sobre el LSD no lo recomiendo en personas mayores ya que puede acentuar problemas psicológicos (traumas), en personas jóvenes uno o dos de prueba acompañados y que la persona no tenga traumas creo que les iría bien..



En spolier y aunque los Beatles siempre lo han negado, la canción* L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*aimonds.



Spoiler: Lucy in the Sky with Daimonds


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Mis dieces por su análisis.

Aún no hemos registrado el hostión que nos han metido, pero ya poco a poco comenzará EL DOLOR.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)

La narrativa de la zona euro está cambiando. Hace unos meses era: "no habrá recesión". Recientemente cambió a: "habrá recesión, pero será superficial". Este fin de semana comenzamos a dar el último giro: “vamos rumbo a una profunda recesión”. El euro va a caer mucho más...

Jefe economista @IIF, ex estratega jefe de FX
@Goldman Sachs & Economista de alto nivel
@IMFnoticias
.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No, hay 3 más creo que pasan por ucrania y luego se bifurcan. No me acuerdo del nombre de los gaseoductos.





Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese gas para Hungría ¿Llegaría tambien por el Nord stream? Porque otra ruta no hay ¿NO?



Por los titulares porque como son noticias viejas no he leído:









Hungría recibe de nuevo gas ruso por el TurkStream, tras una semana de parón técnico - El Periódico de la Energía


Hungría recibe desde hoy gas ruso por el gasoducto TurkStream, después de que hayan terminado las labores de mantenimiento que mantuvieron




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Edito: mirando su recorrido he recordado algo más. Servirá también para dar servicio a Serbia, si les dejan y si memoria no me falla.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Cuantas veces acierta y cuantas veces falla ese lanzamiento?? En los videos no se ponen las veces que han lanzado una bomba y no ha caido ni cerca, te ponen solamente los casos en los que aciertan y ese es el problema de usar drones y proyectiles de una forma improvisada, que el porcentaje de acierto es bajo ... Por otro lado el coste de lanzar un proyectil con un mortero a unas coordenadas conocidas es muy poco, el de proyectil, que es el mismo que lanzarlo con dron más el de amortización de un lanzamiento de mortero conn mil lanzamientos de vida útil.



Existe una diferencia sustancial a la hora de bombardear con morteros o con drones. Por un lado, como indicas, la precisión de los morteros es superior, pero ¿sabes cual es el problema? que las coordenadas dadas para el ataque de 'contra-batería' o contra supuestas posiciones del enemigo, pese a ser correctas y el disparo preciso, no son reales, pues 'hablan' de una situación pasada en el tiempo cuando se obtuvo esa información, donde el enemigo, a toda lógica, habrá escapado de ella sabiendo que le va a caer fuego del cielo.

Con el dron sí, es menos preciso, pero es a tiempo real. Estás viendo donde se han escondido y les sueltas el pepino justo encima. Y lo mejor ¿sabes qué es? que con esa información mientras los mantienes escondidos con tu ataque impreciso, sí puedes coordinar un ataque a esa justa posición.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La @Comisión_UE
> propuesta tendrá como objetivo:
> 
> • Reducir la demanda eléctrica (puntas)
> ...



Hoy ....




Mañana




Un 6 % de diferencia y todavía no hemos empezado a notar la subida del gas TTF que se ha producido hoy y que nos hizo llegar a más de 0,6 euros ... La factura de hoy habiendo estado medio mes fuera de vacaciones ha sido más que la de Julio, no quiero pensar lo que vamos a pagar en invierno. Yo ya quito y apago todo por las noches, el router, la caldera ... Lo siguiente van a ser velas en casa.


----------



## ciruiostar (5 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Me parece de una soberana geta que "aha, como el ruzo esta acoztumbrado a vivir mal....".....no os dice nada...EXACTAMENTE ESO???



Dejemos que el invierno ponga a ninis como tu de cara a la realidad.


----------



## ghawar (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Je je... el que no se consuela... venga, que no te vean las lagrimitas.



Yo estoy mas contento que unas castañuelas, la realidad me da la razon, puedes tu decir lo mismo?? 









Rusia corre el riesgo de entrar en una recesión más profunda a medida que las sanciones le desgasten


Rusia corre el riesgo de entrar en una recesión más profunda a medida que las sanciones hagan mella en sectores estratégicos de su economía. La contracción será más contundente de lo que se espera actualmente y mayor que lo que recogen las cifras que da el país públicamente, según advierte un...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Bueno, los vídeos con los cerdos comiendo cadaveres ucranianos ya


El Veraz dijo:


>


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La @Comisión_UE
> propuesta tendrá como objetivo:
> 
> • Reducir la demanda eléctrica (puntas)
> ...



Que es una medida estúpida y suicida, creo que no lo dudamos ninguno. La pregunta, dado que esa gente está bien preparada, es ¿por qué entonces? para mi la respuesta es obvia, tal como expresé en un mensaje anterior, quieren liquidar el actual sistema, y esto conlleva la ruina total de Europa, incluso de EEUU. No obstante éste quedaría en una segunda posición en la desintegración programada. Por el momento es Europa la que se va por el retrete de la historia hasta el sumidero.

No nos engañemos. Hemos estado observando medidas suicidas y cachondeándonos con las políticas del 'tiro en el pié'. Nada de esto es casual. Nada de esto es un error. No aceptemos el discurso simplista de la incapacidad de nuestros gobernantes, pues pese a que siendo tal, esta ha sido programada e implementada. Otros decidieron encumbrar a mediocres corruptos a esos puestos. El objetivo de ello, cada vez más claro.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Venga, vamos con la puta realidad que no quereis ver:


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hoy ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180581
> 
> ...



Esto es solo el principio.
Y ahora, sin gas ruso de ninguna clase.
En invierno tendremos que usar batamantas y calentarnos... ¿con bombillas incandescentes?

No es coña, una de 100W da bastante calorcito.
Claro que... ¿podremos pagar esos 100W en Noviembre?

Qué navidades más cojonudas nos esperan.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que es una medida estúpida y suicida, creo que no lo dudamos ninguno. La pregunta, dado que esa gente está bien preparada, es ¿por qué entonces? para mi la respuesta es obvia, tal como expresé en un mensaje anterior, quieren liquidar el actual sistema, y esto conlleva la ruina total de Europa, incluso de EEUU. No obstante éste quedaría en una segunda posición en la desintegración programada. Por el momento es Europa la que se va por el retrete de la historia hasta el sumidero.
> 
> No nos engañemos. Hemos estado observando medidas suicidas y cachondeándonos con las políticas del 'tiro en el pié'. Nada de esto es casual. Nada de esto es un error. No aceptemos el discurso simplista de la incapacidad de nuestros gobernantes, pues pese a que siendo tal, esta ha sido programada e implementada. otros decidieron encumbrar a mediocres corruptos a esos puestos. El objetivo de ello, cada vez más claro.



Bueno, puedes ver en tu tiempo que llevó a la élite francesa de finales del siglo XVIII a terminar como terminó…hay mucho Decker…


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es inevitable... desconozco quíen es más desastre en sus previsiones, si Alemania y quienes pensaban que los EE.UU. podrían AUNQUE lo deseasen cumplir sus compromisos o los propios EE.UU. pensando que podrían cumplirlos...
> 
> Oir que EE.UU. pretendía hacerse rico con la venta de gas licuado a europa ocupando el sitio que tiene Rusia es absurdo... intento ser breve en la explicación:
> 
> ...



Muy optimista eres con europa me parece. USA y Europa están CONDENADOS a entenderse. Nos guste o no a los que no somos otantontos. Es triste, pero no hay otra alternativa en el bloque occidental. Las élites lo saben, y por eso se agarran a la alianza atlántica como gato panza arriba. Europa con quien se va aliar si no es con Rusia (ya descartada)? Y usa?

Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un proceso de federación europea, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

Que todavía deis crédito al experto cartucheras tiene merito, no lo voy a negar


El Veraz dijo:


> Venga, vamos con la puta realidad que no quereis ver:


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ese gas para Hungría ¿Llegaría tambien por el Nord stream? Porque otra ruta no hay ¿NO?



No a Hungria llega a través de otro gasoducto distinto que atraviesa el mar negro, creo que South Stream y ya han dicho que ellos no van a topar ni a aprobar sanciones al gas .. El que quiera poner un tope al precio de compra es libre de hacerlo fuera de la UE con la legislación propia de su propio país. Obligar a todos a suicidarse.


Zappa dijo:


> Ya no hay mas gas ruso.
> 
> Ni mucho, ni poco.
> 
> ...



Además dentro de la propia UE hay dos bandos .... Los países del Este que le hacen el juego a los anglos y el resto de países que estarían encantado de poder tomar posiciones más moderados pero que no van a poder mientras Von Der Leyen siga en su puesto ...


----------



## piru (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Venga, vamos con la puta realidad que no quereis ver:




Sigues mintiendo. Esa foto es de marzo:















Rusia dirige desinformación sobre Ucrania a hispanohablantes


Aunque Rusia es el país que invadió a su vecina Ucrania, el Kremlin advierte incesantemente a los usuarios de redes sociales en América Latina que Estados Unidos es el gran problema




www.latimes.com





Ya se te ha dicho varias veces que te curres un poco más las trolas.
Vago.


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sigues mintiendo. Esa foto es de marzo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fueran menos vagos no tendrian esos culos


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Llorando estoy, pero de risa. Los tarugos no habeis parado de decir que si las sanciones no funcionan, que Rusia sale fortalecida, que perjudican a Europa, blablabla...

Y ahora resulta que cortan el gas y la consigna es que se lo merecen los europeos y que se acaben ya esas sanciones. Y lloros y mas lloros.

Meanwhile:


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Sigues mintiendo. Esa foto es de marzo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro que es de marzo, tarugo. Si leyeras habrias visto que es un recordatorio de la finta de Kiev


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)

Es que no doy crédito 

Ursula von der Leyen
_Putin está utilizando la energía como arma al cortar el suministro y manipular nuestros mercados energéticos. Él fallará. Europa prevalecerá. El @EU_Commission está preparando propuestas para ayudar a los hogares y empresas vulnerables a hacer frente a los altos precios de la energía.

_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Sep 2022)

El despreció de los rusos hacia los líderes occidentales es absoluto, no se cortan ya un pelo…
"A medida que, más líderes occidentales pierden el sentido común y comienzan a hablar en pocas palabras de todos estos líderes ucranianos inadecuados. La declaración es absolutamente estúpida, absolutamente inútil en su contenido, que caracteriza absolutamente el estado psicológico y mental actual de Macron", dijo Tsekov.
Читайте больше на Сенатор назвал глупым и никчёмным призыв Макрона вывести российские войска с ЗАЭС


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Existe una diferencia sustancial a la hora de bombardear con morteros o con drones. Por un lado, como indicas, la precisión de los morteros es superior, pero ¿sabes cual es el problema? que las coordenadas dadas para el ataque de 'contra-batería' o contra supuestas posiciones del enemigo, pese a ser correctas y el disparo preciso, no son reales, pues 'hablan' de una situación pasada en el tiempo cuando se obtuvo esa información, donde el enemigo, a toda lógica, habrá escapado de ella sabiendo que le va a caer fuego del cielo.
> 
> Con el dron sí, es menos preciso, pero es a tiempo real. Estás viendo donde se han escondido y les sueltas el pepino justo encima. Y lo mejor ¿sabes qué es? que con esa información mientras los mantienes escondidos con tu ataque impreciso, sí puedes coordinar un ataque a esa justa posición.



Yo es que ya me agoto de siempre lo mismo. Si queréis creer que un dron con una bomba enganchada de mala manera es un mecanismo efectivo de bombardear trincheras por mi vale pero si eso sirviera para algo más que para un par de videos de propaganda ya se habrían creado drones especificos con su compartimento de bombas para poder alojar más de una y con sus bombas especificas pero lo que hacen es esto ...

La curiosa técnica de soldados rusos: Colocan granadas sobre drones para ser más rápidos y eficientes

O sea, adosar de cualquier manera una granada a un dron y luego soltarla a lo que sea y sin ningún tipo de elemento de punteria mas alla que el propio señor que le da al botón.


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que es una medida estúpida y suicida, creo que no lo dudamos ninguno. La pregunta, dado que esa gente está bien preparada, es ¿por qué entonces? para mi la respuesta es obvia, tal como expresé en un mensaje anterior, quieren liquidar el actual sistema, y esto conlleva la ruina total de Europa, incluso de EEUU.
> No obstante éste quedaría en una segunda posición en la desintegración programada. Por el momento es Europa la que se va por el retrete de la historia hasta el sumidero.



Creo que EEUU se ha visto ante la tesitura de desintegrarse, o prolongar su agonía (es obvio que caerán) unos años más, sacrificando a Europa.

Si los 500 millones de Europeos, que consumimos solo por detrás de los yankis, nos hundimos en el lodo y dejamos de consumir, hay más pastel para los anglos restantes.

Y como podemos ver en el foro, su propaganda ha calado HONDO.
La gente de Europa cree que son americanos, de alguna manera.
Que si llega el momento de la verdad, estarán los marines para salvarnos el culo.

Va a ser un duro despertar, está claro, a nuestro lugar en el mundo.



> No nos engañemos. Hemos estado observando medidas suicidas y cachondeándonos con las políticas del 'tiro en el pié'. Nada de esto es casual. Nada de esto es un error. No aceptemos el discurso simplista de la incapacidad de nuestros gobernantes, pues pese a que siendo tal, esta ha sido programada e implementada. otros decidieron encumbrar a mediocres corruptos a esos puestos. El objetivo de ello, cada vez más claro.



Las Von Der Leyen y demás siempre tendrán dinero para poder huir.
A EEUU, a Singapur, a mil y un sitios en los que poder ver, desde la distancia, el fuego que han avivado.

Pero aquí nos quedamos el resto, y me temo que nos vamos a masacrar entre nosotros en no demasiado tiempo.


----------



## coscorron (5 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es que no doy crédito
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen
> _Putin está utilizando la energía como arma al cortar el suministro y manipular nuestros mercados energéticos. Él fallará. Europa prevalecerá. El @EU_Commission está preparando propuestas para ayudar a los hogares y empresas vulnerables a hacer frente a los altos precios de la energía.
> ...



Que Dios nos pille confesados porque hasta ahora nada de lo que han hecho han funcionado ... Esta es la que decía que no pagaríamos en rublos y bueno, todos sabemos que ha pasado desde entonces.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy optimista eres con europa me parece. USA y Europa están CONDENADOS a entenderse. Nos guste o no a los que no somos otantontos. Es triste, pero no hay otra alternativa en el bloque occidental. Las élites lo saben, y por eso se agarran a la alianza atlántica como gato panza arriba. Europa con quien se va aliar si no es con Rusia (ya descartada)? Y usa?
> 
> Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un *proceso de federación europea*, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.



Muy optimista eres respecto al proceso de Federación Europea. Demasiados intereses nacionales contrapuestos y Guerra Fría 2.0 en la que a Rusia o incluso a EEUU les puede interesar según como vaya la cosa (el gas ruso el muy goloso) reventar un engendro tan frágil. Yo veo un futuro pardo oscuro tirando a negro a dicha federación. Si tuviera que apostar lo haría por la disolución de la UE en unos años


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

Ya debe estar puesto, pero bueno, no creo que este de mas insistir. Se vienen mas lloros:


----------



## NPI (5 Sep 2022)

Se creyeron al niño maniquí, se creyeron a los niña/niño en cuatro lugares distintos, se creyeron a una 'refugiada' con las incubadoras, esto también se lo van a creer, podía seguir, pero la mayoría creo que ya sois adultos y tenéis tiempo de sobra para buscar más ejemplos.
Ideas simples para mentes simples.


----------



## Praktica (5 Sep 2022)

*La trampa de Andreev: los TOS, los Grads y las FAB-500 convierten al ejército de Zelenski en tierna carne picada.*
05.09.2022 08:50:00 - Análisis Aleksandra Dontsova
Андреевский капкан: «Солнцепеки», «Грады» и ФАБ-500 измельчают армию Зеленского в нежный фарш » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня
tr yd+de

*La ‘suposición ‘anterior de que el Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) es el principal proveedor de ‘información’ prefabricada a Occidente sobre el conflicto ruso-banderista se ha confirmado plenamente.* Del monopolio ISW sale todo.

En su resumen, el 3 de Septiembre, el "Instituto" admitió que "ISW *utiliza diariamente como fuentes a los bloggers militares [rusos] y a los corresponsales de guerra rusos. “Seguiremos observando el comportamiento de los blogueros militares [rusos] y los corresponsales militares, y tomaremos nota de los cambios significativos en el espacio informativo ruso* para elaborar nuestra información".

En cuanto a las fuentes ucranianas, no se puede saber sin una botella de aguardiente.

*Por un lado, el ISW informa del "silencio operativo" de los altos mandos del Banderstaat: *los funcionarios de la oficina del presidente [ucraniano] -que últimamente se conocen coloquialmente como la *"gente de la oficina"*, y de los militares dirigidos por Zaluzhny, a los que se suele llamar la *"gente del ejército". En la actualidad existe una feroz disputa entre los primeros y los segundos, controlada por Washington.*

Por otra parte,* a falta de datos objetivos de ‘Bandera’, el 3 de septiembre el "Instituto" divirtió a la opinión pública ucraniana al referirse al ‘asesor’ del jefe del régimen de Kyiv, el tatuado ‘Sr.’ Arestovich, *que expuso cómo engaña a los que le creen: "Me pregunto cómo puedo engañar a los que no me creen". Todo el mundo quiere escuchar lo que es agradable a sus oídos, es un pecado no aprovecharlo: "Los ‘verdaderos’ ucranianos quieren oír hablar de victorias que no se producen: los engañaremos”.

*Arestovich declaró al Wall Street Journal el 3 de septiembre que el objetivo actual de las fuerzas ucranianas en el sur es "pulverizar sistemáticamente al ejército de Putin" y que las fuerzas ucranianas “están abriendo y destruyendo lenta y sistemáticamente el sistema logístico operativo de Rusia *con ataques de artillería y armas de precisión", según recoge un ‘análisis’ de ISW.

*No está claro cómo el ‘secreto militar’ *susurrado al oído del ISW por el principal charlatán del país es coherente con el silencio operativo de la gente de la "oficina" y del "ejército". *Sin embargo, los "trabajadores del Instituto" no se molestaron demasiado, sobre todo porque ciertamente saben que hay un laminado sistemático del ejército de Zelensky en la dirección de Kherson. No es ningún secreto que Arestovich siempre trabaja al revés, es su truco característico.* Por algo se dice que para estar al día hay que escuchar al revés a Arestovich.

Así, el análisis actual del ISW en el resumen del 3 de septiembre se centró en el llamado ‘contraataque’ de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kherson, principalmente en el "avance" de Andriyiv, como el más supuestamente exitoso para los Bandera.

Como recordatorio, el 31 de agosto las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atravesaron un corredor desde un puente de pontones sobre el Ingulets (cerca de Andreevka) hasta Sukhoy Stavok, tras lo cual ocuparon la aldea de Kostromka y llegaron a las afueras del suroeste de la aldea de Bruskinskoye, a través de la cual se abastece la agrupación de fuerzas armadas rusas en Davydov Brod. P*or así decirlo, llevaron a los rusos a un ‘cerco operativo’.

Cuatro días después, el "Instituto", escribe: "Las fuerzas ucranianas se han retirado de las posiciones previamente capturadas en Bezymyannyi y Shchastlivoye a Sukhoy Stavok, inmediatamente al sureste de Blagodativka. Kostromka (al sureste de Sukhoy Stavok), que sigue siendo una "zona gris" en disputa, pero aparentemente -por modestia- no ‘informan de’ que la zona cercana a Kostromka está literalmente forrada de cadáveres* de los denominados ‘soldados’ y su equipo pesado calcinado.

Los cambios en la dirección de Andreevsky no terminaron ahí. Según -por cierto-, ‘blogueros militares rusos’ (‘no enemigos’), las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lograron ocupar por completo la aldea de Blagodatovka, tras utilizar el cruce establecido por las fuerzas armadas rusas el día anterior, y desbloquear a las tropas rodeadas en la orilla sur del río Ingulets.

*Había una enorme masa de reservistas de las FAU languideciendo en la orilla norte del Ingulets.* Una masa apilada en el destacamento de avance ruso hacia Vedevevshchiki. *Pero como la miríada de fotos y vídeos de los ‘rusos destruidos’ no hizo estallar la Ukranet, *los paracaidistas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas simplemente abandonaron Blagodatovka sin hacerles demasiado caso.

*Si nos fijamos en el mapa, este pueblo es un lugar ideal para un embolsamiento *‘a fuego:’ está situado en un recodo del río que bordea el pueblo por el oeste, el norte y el este. *Y es aquí, incluyendo la vecina Andreevka (a 2 km.), donde el mando de las FAU concentra todas las reservas y fuerzas disponibles, aparentemente para ampliar la cabeza de puente en esta sección del frente.*

Las FAU siguen avanzando desde Mykolaiv por la carretera de Bereznevatoe a Ternivka, de la que Andreevka y Blagodativka están separadas sólo por el Ingulets. Esta información ‘coincide’ con un ‘informe’ del ISW, que afirma que hay una pausa con intercambios de fuego ocasionales en otras zonas del ‘contraataque’ inicial de las FAU, en los distritos de Posad-Pokrovske, Vysokopolye y Snigyrevka.

*Los ucranianos cubrieron parcialmente el Ingulets con escombros, lo que supuestamente les permitió reducir a unos pocos enlaces el paso con pontones. *Según otras informaciones, los Bandera construyeron un ‘vado’ en el río, supuestamente invisible desde el aire, pero ahora ‘no lo utilizan’.

A todas luces, el Estado Mayor ha preparado un plan B en caso de derrota de las FAU. Si la maquinaria pesada empiezara a retirarse, el terraplén hecho a toda prisa (incluso bajo el agua) apenas lo resistiría. Además, la pista creada será visible desde lejos y se convertirá en un blanco perfecto para la aviación rusa.

*El número de equipos de las FAU trasladados a la orilla sur desde la dirección de Ternivka ha disminuido significativamente, *según testigos presenciales en Mykolaiv y Bereznevatoe. También informan de que los militares ucranianos están siendo conducidos a la ‘cabeza de puente’ de Andriyivska en camiones civiles y autobuses lanzadera.

Laura Kelly, de 'The Hill', que visitó la "línea del frente" de Kherson el otro día, informó de que *la mayoría de las aldeas locales han sido abandonadas, y, a juzgar por las imágenes, desde hace mucho tiempo. Hay gasolineras oxidadas por todas partes, debido a la falta de coches. Parece que la región, orientada al suministro de alimentos a Crimea hasta 2014, se encontraba en una situación económica desesperada ya antes del actual conflicto*. Nikolayev, ciudad moribunda de los otrora grandes constructores navales soviéticos, como los astilleros 198 y 444, donde se construyeron la mayoría de los buques de guerra soviéticos más grandes, tampoco está en su mejor momento.

En resumen, cuando se ‘informa’ de los combates en algunas aldeas de Kherson en dirección a Andreev, no debe percibirse como ‘una batalla por un bien’; por eso, incluso la ISW, no hizo un gran esfuerzo al comentar la transición de Blagodativka al control de las FAU.

Mientras tanto, Ucrania aullaba sobre la carnicería de Kherson, más terrible que el destrozo de Ilovaysk (*) de 2014. Por aquel entonces, la fiscalía militar ucraniana calculaba que las FAU perdían hasta 500 efectivos y desaparecidos en combate al día. En otras palabras, *es posible que varios miles de reservistas arrojados a la picadora de carne, ya hayan sido liquidados en la dirección de Andriivka. "El silencio operativo se refiere a las bajas, no a los excesos", se puede leer en la Ukranet.*

El bloguero ruso "Elder Edda", por cierto muy citado por el ISW, se hace eco de ello: "utilizamos tanto MLRS, como TOS, y FAB-500 contra el enemigo. Y esto son municiones tal calibre que el volumen de la explosión es un testamento.

Alexander Sitnikov

(*) wiki - La *batalla de Ilovaisk* empezó el 7 de agosto de 2014, cuando las FAU de Ucrania y los paramilitares ucranianos comenzaron una serie de intentos para capturar la ciudad de Ilovaisk de los prorrusos, afiliados con la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR). Se produjo durante la Guerra del Donbás que forma parte de la Guerra ruso-ucraniana.

A pesar de que las fuerzas Ucranianas lograron ingresar a la ciudad el 18 de agosto estas fueron rodeadas los días 24 y 26 de agosto por fuerzas Rusas que cruzaron la frontera con Ucrania uniéndose a la Batalla, días después del sitio el gobierno Ucraniano logró llegar a un acuerdo con los prorrusos para que se les permitiera retroceder.


----------



## Abstenuto (5 Sep 2022)

Avísanos cuando lleguen al Kremlin, queremos ver la ejecución sumaria de nuestro líder Saddam style


----------



## HDR (5 Sep 2022)

¿Parece mucho todo lo que ha pasado desde febrero? 

Pues no es más que el comienzo de la gran agonía de este occidente deleznable.


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy optimista eres con europa me parece. USA y Europa están CONDENADOS a entenderse. Nos guste o no a los que no somos otantontos. Es triste, pero no hay otra alternativa en el bloque occidental. Las élites lo saben, y por eso se agarran a la alianza atlántica como gato panza arriba. Europa con quien se va aliar si no es con Rusia (ya descartada)? Y usa?
> 
> Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un proceso de federación europea, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.



Ningún imperio en decadencia ha remontado jamás. Los yankis van al hoyo de cabeza y cada cosa que hacen para evitarlo solo les pone otro clavo en el ataúd. Con respecto a Europa, en no mucho tiempo vas a ver una UE reducida al tamaño original de los años 50 (Francia, alemania, Benelux, Italia?) comiendo polla china y el resto que se busque la vida. Tengo dudas con Italia.

Por supuesto las actuales élites yanki y europeas van a ir a tomar culo, capataces incluidos, y serán sustituidas. En España tengo dudas de esto último y es perfectamente posible otro Franco como también es perfectamente posible que reviente de una puta vez y se rompa en varios estados.

El cataclismo en Occidente va a ser tipo caida del imperio romano.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si fueran menos vagos no tendrian esos culos



Si leyerais no seriais tan tontos, ni posiblemente apoyariais a genocidas.


----------



## Zappa (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un proceso de federación europea, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.



¿En ningún momento te has planteado que esto no nos hermane con ellos sino que nos convierte en sus vasallos culturales?

Gran ejemplo has puesto de lo que argumentaba.

¿Tú te crees que eres "medio americano", verdad?

Me temo que no.

No pasa nada, nos han lavado el cerebro A TODOS con sus mierdas que salen por la pantalla.

No somos americanos, somos *"over there"* (así llamaban al resto del mundo en la WW1). Por ahí. Un porcentaje INMENSO de la población EEUU no sabe NADA sobre Europa, más allá de que está *"por ahí"*, y que la historia (para ellos), empieza cuando sus ancestros SE FUERON de Europa.

No te engañes, amigo @McNulty, llegado el momento, somos moros de mierda o cerdos imperialistas... o lo que convenga.

*"Comercio con todas las naciones, ALIANZAS CON NINGUNA, debería ser nuestro lema"*

Eso decía el padre fundador Thomas Jefferson.

Por favor, NO OS TRAGUÉIS LA PROPAGANDA. NO SOMOS AMERICANOS. NO VAN A PONER A LOS MARINES A SALVARNOS.

Ya, si, la OTAN. Espera a Trump, que vuelve. Y se sale de la OTAN, ya lo verás.

Y si no es Trump, será el próximo republicano. Tras el desastre (porque Ucrania no va a ganar, esto es un NEGOCIO) de la guerra, el congreso se hinchará de Republicanos que dirán: "Aislacionismo y recorte del gasto público a mansalva". La OTAN le sale carísima a EEUU, a cambio de muy poco, sus intereses han gravitado hacia el Pacífico (de nuevo).

Una vez desactivada la UE y Rusia por el desgaste que están sufriendo, ya solo quedan dos jugadores: China y EEUU.

Esto va de quitarse amigos que podrían convertirse en rivales llegado el momento. Estoy seguro de que Xi Jinping está ENCANTADO con el desgaste militar de Rusia.

Merkel lo dijo en la última cumbre (leyó bien el clima político): ESTAMOS SOLOS EN EUROPA.


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Muy optimista eres respecto al proceso de Federación Europea. Demasiados intereses nacionales contrapuestos y Guerra Fría 2.0 en la que a Rusia o incluso a EEUU les puede interesar reventar un engendro tan frágil. Yo veo un futuro pardo oscuro tirando a negro a dicha federación. Si tuviera que apostar lo haría por la disolución de la UE en unos años



A USA no le interesa una uropa débil (pero tan poco fuerte). El tiempo dirá, pero creo que no habrá disolución, porque a ningún socio le interesa. Además después de toda la inversión monstruosa que se lleva haciendo desde hace 30 años....Y a nivel de borregada la tienen ganada, semos uropeos! Hasta los partidos ''ultranacionalistas'' son europeístas (sic).

Alemania sola no hace nada. Francia igual. Y los demás pintamos aún menos solos. Las élites actuales son muy mediocres pero tampoco son tontas, saben que ahora el tablero mundial no se da entre naciones, sino entre bloques continentales.

La UE es un proyecto que lo están metiendo con calzador. Para que haya una disolución política tiene que haber una guerra dentro de la UE, y también la descarto. Además lo de Rusia viene perfecto para buscar un enemigo europeo común y así fomentar la unidad y blabla.


----------



## piru (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Claro que es de marzo, tarugo. Si leyeras habrias visto que es un recordatorio de la finta de Kiev



Has colgado un mensaje para ver NO para leer:

"vamos con la puta realidad que no quereis ver:"

Y cuando te pillamos la trola sales con el cuento de que "egh que eh para leer."
Algo que pasó, supuestamente, en marzo.

Mendaz


----------



## Galiciaverde (5 Sep 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Parece que los seis reactores están desconectados, por lo menos eso es lo que nos cuentan, a saber el intríngulis de toda esta historia y de todo el conflicto en general. Lo único importante es que no se den las circunstancias para que miles y miles de personas desarrollen un cáncer en los próximos años por exposición a material radiactivo.
> 
> Aquí un vídeo interesante. Creo que le falta barajar otras opciones, como un "sabotaje" más "selectivo".
> 
> ...



Parece que esperaron a que llegaran los inspectores de la OIEA para cerrarla, una vez que han visto y padecido los ataques ucranianos a la central, pero nada pueden hacer si los bestias-ignorantes siguen lanzando misiles. Las piscinas de combustible gastado son un riesgo inimaginable con esos descerebrados haciendo puntería.

Mientras no saquen de ahí la enorme cantidad de toneladas de combustible gastado sigue siendo un peligro muchísimo peor que Chernobyl
Y en mitad de la guerra no van a hacer ese transporte porque daría lugar a sabotajes

Mi único consuelo es que los inspectores hayan hecho ver a Zelensky y sus borricos que no es buena idea disparar misiles a una central nuclear, pero he visto en las noticias que ya han lanzado al menos un ataque de nuevo. No aprenden, son monos con lanzamisiles!!!


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Si leyerais no seriais tan tontos, ni posiblemente apoyariais a genocidas.



Será ese el problema, menos mal que hay listos como vosotros que nos cuentan la berdaz


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A USA no le interesa una uropa débil (pero tan poco fuerte). El tiempo dirá, pero creo que no habrá disolución, porque a ningún socio le interesa. Además después de toda la inversión monstruosa que se lleva haciendo desde hace 30 años....Y a nivel de borregada la tienen ganada, semos uropeos! Hasta los partidos ''ultranacionalistas'' son europeístas (sic).
> 
> Alemania sola no hace nada. Francia igual. Y los demás pintamos aún menos solos. Las élites actuales son muy mediocres pero tampoco son tontas, saben que ahora el tablero mundial no se da entre naciones, sino entre bloques continentales.
> 
> La UE es un proyecto que lo están metiendo con calzador. Para que haya una disolución política tiene que haber una guerra dentro de la UE, y también la descarto. Además lo de Rusia viene perfecto para buscar un enemigo europeo común y así fomentar la unidad y blabla.



Lo que no entendeis es que esto se hunde, que no va a quedar nada. No va a haber opciones: a la mierda y que cada perro se lama su pijo.

No se trata ni de lo que le interese a USA ni de lo que interese a Europa. Se trata de que el modelo está agotado, quebrado y el resto del mundo no está dispuesto a seguir alimentando la caldera.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Creo que EEUU se ha visto ante la tesitura de desintegrarse, o prolongar su agonía (es obvio que caerán) unos años más, sacrificando a Europa.
> 
> Si los 500 millones de Europeos, que consumimos solo por detrás de los yankis, nos hundimos en el lodo y dejamos de consumir, hay más pastel para los anglos restantes.
> 
> ...



Si tomáramos, como dicen algunos, todo lo que está pasando como la venganza de la Unión Soviética, podríamos decir que estamos en 1988: Moscú ha decidido sacrificar su imperio para que no perezca la metrópoli. Un año después caería el muro y se derrumbarían todas las "democracias populares". Y en tres años más desaparecería la propia Unión Soviética, pero para entonces ya se habían rediseñado los objetivos de Moscú: salvar a las élites del partido, técnicas, industriales, financieras y de seguridad del Estado (KGB y aledaños).

Como analogía me parece interesante. Sobre todo para los que conocieran un poco el drama social, de auténtica debacle, que se vivió en el Este de Europa en los 90. Podemos ir tomando nota.


----------



## dabuti (5 Sep 2022)

70.000 checos contra la UE y la OTAN.





Demonstration held in Prague against Czech gov't, NATO, EU


Demonstration held in Prague against Czech gov't, NATO, EU-



english.news.cn


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Has colgado un mensaje para ver NO para leer:
> 
> "vamos con la puta realidad que no quereis ver:"
> 
> ...



Si cuela, cuela, y si no me la pela, el libro de estilo de la revista ex_jercitos_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Sep 2022)

Dice este hombre que Ucrania va ganando 





Tiene una tasa de aciertos increíble.


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Creo que EEUU se ha visto ante la tesitura de desintegrarse, o prolongar su agonía (es obvio que caerán) unos años más, sacrificando a Europa.
> 
> Si los 500 millones de Europeos, que consumimos solo por detrás de los yankis, nos hundimos en el lodo y dejamos de consumir, hay más pastel para los anglos restantes.
> 
> ...



Desintegrarse no se si tanto... Pero si hay que desguazar a los amigos uropedos ya vemos lo que les tiembla el pulso...
Lo peor es que si fuera la primera vez...


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ningún imperio en decadencia ha remontado jamás. Los yankis van al hoyo de cabeza y cada cosa que hacen les pone otro clavo en el ataúd. Con respecto a Europa, en no mucho tiempo vas a ver una UE reducida al tamaño original de los años 50 (Francia, alemania, Benelux, Italia?) comiendo polla china y el resto que se busque la vida. Tengo dudas con Italia.
> 
> Por supuesto las actuales élites yanki y europeas van a ir a tomar culo, capataces incluidos, y serán sustituidas. En España tengo dudas de esto último y es perfectamente posible otro Franco como también es perfectamente posible que reviente de una puta vez y se rompa en varios estados.
> 
> El cataclismo en Occidente va a ser tipo caida del imperio romano.



Puff nos vamos del tema pero hasta que punto se puede hablar de imperio USA. Yo creo que Trump marcó el fin de USA como imperio, cuando dijo aquello de ''nuestros problemas primero, las guerras son un gasto''.


Zappa dijo:


> ¿En ningún momento te has planteado que esto no nos hermane con ellos sino que nos convierte en sus vasallos culturales?
> 
> Gran ejemplo has puesto de lo que argumentaba.
> 
> ...



Pero estamos en una esfera cultural juntos, para mí eso es evidente. Cuando vas por trabajo a alemania hablas en inglés. En el parlamento europeo el 90% de funcivagos hablan inglés entre ellos. Las principales publicaciones para enterarte de algo son en inglés. Eso ya te lo dice todo.

No es tragarse propaganda americana o anglo, es la realidad en la que estamos inmersos. Dices que no van a poner los marines a salvarnos, pero en la segunda guerra mundial los pusieron. No para salvarnos por ser uropedos y demás chorradas, sino porque les interesaba que Stalin no llegara hasta París.

El drama europeo es que no hay alternativa a la otan.

Lo máximo que hará Trump es terminar con lo de ucrania y hablar con putin cara a cara, no creo que le dejen salirse de la otan. Le montan un kennedy.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Por los titulares porque como son noticias viejas no he leído:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niraj (5 Sep 2022)

Se acuerdan de Renault, la empresa automovilística a la que las sanciones de UE le obligaron a salir de Rusia,* perdiendo una facturación anual de más de 10.000 millones de euros anuales *y su filial Lada, que les pagaba *la mitad de los gastos de I+D de Dacia?*

Pues ahora viene la parte "graciosa": después de ese golpe ya no les salen las cuentas. La empresa se ve obligada a dividirse en 2, la parte de vehículos de combustión y eléctricos, y vender el 60% de una de ellas.

Y ahora la parte "más graciosa": uno de los compradores es ARAMCO, gracias a los *ingresos récord* obtenidos vendiendo petróleo y gas a precios históricamente altos *a los países de la UE* gracias a las sanciones de la UE 










Aramco y Geely negocian con Renault para hacerse con el 60% de su negocio de coches de combustión


El grupo francés pretende crear dos entidades separadas a mediados de 2023 La petrolera saudí se haría con el 20% del negocio de motores térmicos, mientras que la automovilística china pretende quedarse con un 40% del mismo, según Le Monde y Reuters




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Lo que no entendeis es que esto se hunde, que no va a quedar nada. No va a haber opciones: a la mierda y que cada perro se lama su pijo.
> 
> No se trata ni de lo que le interese a USA ni de lo que interese a Europa. Se trata de que el modelo está agotado, quebrado y el resto del mundo no está dispuesto a seguir alimentando la caldera.



Que europa se va a empobrecer ni cotiza. Pero de ahí a que se diluya todo el chiringuito que han montado no lo veo.


----------



## magufone (5 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dice este hombre que Ucrania va ganando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no se pasase tanto tiempo haciendo las rutinas del mens health, la revista de los ejecutivos mancuerneros, igual tenia tiempo para desarrollar cierto espiritu critico...
Cuando dice algo, se moja, luego es que no y ni pio dice, pues ya sabéis...
Como el Marquina y sus catacrockers rublicos gritados con su voz de niña...


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Sep 2022)

Ukrainian pensioner 'shoots down Russian Su-34 jet with RIFLE'


Valeriy Fedorovych opened fire when the enemy aircraft flew overhead in Chernhiv, according to the State Border Service of Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Impresionante (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## mazuste (5 Sep 2022)

*‼ El ejército ruso avanza en el Donbás, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen ningún "éxito" 
especial en la dirección de Kherson - el principal resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas
de Ucrania.*
_*
▪ Los combates continúan en la dirección de Kherson, los militantes ucranianos siguen tratando de romper 
las defensas de las tropas rusas, pero sin éxito. El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informa
de pequeños éxitos en la derrota del equipo ruso;
▪ En el Donbás, el Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo operaciones de asalto en la zona de Belogorovka, 
Grigorovka, Pokrovskoye, Bakhmutskoye, Lozovoye, Spartak, Soledar, Zaitsevo y Semigorye.
▪ En la dirección de Kramatorsk se están produciendo combates posicionales. Grupos de asalto de las tropas
de Rusia y de la RPD, apoyados por la artillería, siguen atacando las posiciones ucranianas.*_
*▪Las tropas rusas siguen utilizando masivamente la artillería y la aviación para lanzar ataques masivos contra 
las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de toda la línea del frente*.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

@McNulty, estás muy equivocado con Trump. Trump no quería acabar con la OTAN. Trump quería seguir con la OTAN pero pagando menos. No tienes más que ver Ucrania: en sus cuatro años siguió metiendo pasta en Ucrania exactamente igual que Obama y luego Biden. O te crees que el ejército ukro lo ha hecho Biden en un año?


----------



## Expected (5 Sep 2022)

CORTES ELECTRICOS

Sin prisa pero sin pausa. Este mes, tal como vaticinamos hace unos días, el tope del gas ya está a 0.19€ el KWh, lo que viene a ser el doble que una factura normal y dicho concepto ha subido ni más ni menos que un 50% en menos de un mes. 

La gente sigue pensando que Antonia les ha salvado con la excepción Ibérica...pero se irán dando cuenta sin vaselina, que dicha enculada ibérica en un país donde el gas representa menos del 15% del mix energético....nos están esquilmando sin sentir rubor alguno. 

Ya no hay gas. Finito, capicci. El tubo de butano (expresión de @eLPERRO ) ya no sirve para nada. Y ahora la pregunta....como cortas la electricidad .....durante unas horitas ..(Y los servidores de datos, y los semáforos...y los sistemas de Seguridad y Alarmas, y los procesos industriales nocturnos, las cámaras frigoríficas...las telecomunicaciones....). Vivir sin energía no es tan fácil. 

Pero habrá apagones. Vaya que si los habrá. Cuando las temperaturas bajen y nadie se atreva a conectar la calefacción de gas....porque a la mínima tienes una factura del smi para arriba....solo te quedará el calefactor eléctrico para los piecines....y si amigos ...lo del consumo energético de la minería de criptomonedas se va a quedar en anecdótico comparado con el consumo de esos pequeños calefactores multiplicados por millones. Y cuando la red se caiga...y se caigan esos servidores, esos semáforos etc etc....se tardarán no días....sino semanas en volver a recuperar la normalidad. 
No es por ser apocalíptico, pero este Octubre...el problema no es el paro, ni el precio del gas....es más allá. Es sobrevivir al invierno.


----------



## helicida (5 Sep 2022)

Yo no tengo ni idea de quién coño va a ganar ni si el tío va a acertar o no, pero esta parte:

"Obviously there will be all the gas shenanigans over the winter, but as I said above, I don’t think Europe is gonna blink."

Qué europa no va a pestañear por los problemas de gas dice. Sigo sin ser experto ni tener bola de cristal y admito que no tengo ni puta idea, pero me parece muy osado asegurar tal cosa.


----------



## Elimina (5 Sep 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Yo estoy mas contento que unas castañuelas, la realidad me da la razon, puedes tu decir lo mismo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión, que tú no entiendes, es que eso me da igual. Creo que Rusia saldrá del lodo mejor que Europa y que EEUU se hundirá, pero todo eso me importa un carajo porque es una discusión infantil a tu medida.
A mí me preocupa que lo que llaman sanciones se considere un instrumento lícito, cuando es ilegal y todo el mundo sabe, incluso tú, que a quien más afecta es a las poblaciones.
Me preocupa que lo ilegal, como las sanciones, sea lo abanderado por los gobernantes. Porque ahora sí que todo vale.
Me preocupa que en el foro, y en la calle, que es lo mismo, se celebren las muertes y de uno y otro bando.
Me preocupa la poca profundidad de reflexión de la mayoría de la población, inteligente o no.
Me preocupa que el periodismo haya sido sustituído por la propaganda, y que valgan más unos muertos que otros. Pero eso ya lo sabíamos.
Me preocupa que hay que estar del lado de Ucrania, con todo lo que conlleva, y que una profesora de Valores, o de Economía, o de Religión o de Loquesea se ponga del lado de Ucrania y demonice a Rusia.
Me preocupa que se hayan normalizado discursos sobre matar rusos.
Me preocupa que resurja el fascismo en los países del este y que los demás lo miren aplaudiendo.
Pero tu "y tú más" me la suda completamente.


----------



## frangelico (5 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> La cuestión, que tú no entiendes, es que eso me da igual. Creo que Rusia saldrá del lodo mejor que Europa y que EEUU se hundirá, pero todo eso me importa un carajo porque es una discusión infantil a tu medida.
> A mí me preocupa que lo que llaman sanciones se considere un instrumento lícito, cuando es ilegal y todo el mundo sabe, incluso tú, que a quien más afecta es a las poblaciones.
> Me preocupa que lo ilegal, como las sanciones, sea lo abanderado por los gobernantes. Porque ahora sí que todo vale.
> Me preocupa que en el foro, y en la calle, que es lo mismo, se celebren las muertes y de uno y otro bando.
> ...



Cierto. Las llamadas sanciones son restricciones arbitrarias al libre comercio y con ello instrumentos coactivos aplicados con especial atención a los daños generados a la población más vulnerable. A ub auténtico liberal le deberían repugnar pero prácticamente las inventaron ellos y hacen un uso cada vez mayor de ellas.

Lo peor es la hipocresía extrema en las excepciones, USA sigue comprando su uranio enriquecido en Rusia, la industria aeroespacial el titanio...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Sep 2022)

helicida dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de quién coño va a ganar ni si el tío va a acertar o no, pero esta parte:
> 
> "Obviously there will be all the gas shenanigans over the winter, but as I said above, I don’t think Europe is gonna blink."
> 
> Qué europa no va a pestañear por los problemas de gas dice. Sigo sin ser experto ni tener bola de cristal y admito que no tengo ni puta idea, pero me parece muy osado asegurar tal cosa.



Su picolero de guardia le da a usted la razón.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Las llamadas sanciones son restricciones arbitrarias al libre comercio y con ello instrumentos coactivos aplicados con especial atención a los daños generados a la población más vulnerable. A ub auténtico liberal le deberían repugnar pero prácticamente las inventaron ellos y hacen un uso cada vez mayor de ellas.
> 
> Lo peor es la hipocresía extrema en las excepciones, USA sigue comprando su uranio enriquecido en Rusia, la industria aeroespacial el titanio...



UUUUYYYY si por lo menos hicieran solo eso, les compran Diesel y petróleo como cosacos.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ukrainian pensioner 'shoots down Russian Su-34 jet with RIFLE'
> 
> 
> Valeriy Fedorovych opened fire when the enemy aircraft flew overhead in Chernhiv, according to the State Border Service of Ukraine.
> ...



En fin, estas "noticias" acaban con la salud mental de cualquiera. Me he reído, lo confieso, pero cada vez tengo más distancia entre el corazón y la cartera y eso no es nada bueno.


----------



## kelden (5 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *Que europa se va a empobrecer ni cotiza. *Pero de ahí a que se diluya todo el chiringuito que han montado no lo veo.



Y USA más .... mucho más ..... USA es lo que es porque absorbe recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Eso se le va a negar, ya no va a disponer más de esos recursos. 

Se está conformando un nuevo bloque económico que va a controlar el 70 % de los recursos mundiales. Esos recursos se nos van a negar. Gastar 10 litros de petroleo para fabricar un iWatch, mientras la gente se muere de hambre por medio mundo, no tiene sentido. Todo eso se nos va a negar.


----------



## Roedr (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> @McNulty, estás muy equivocado con Trump. Trump no quería acabar con la OTAN. Trump quería seguir con la OTAN pero pagando menos. No tienes más que ver Ucrania: en sus cuatro años siguió metiendo pasta en Ucrania exactamente igual que Obama y luego Biden. O te crees que el ejército ukro lo ha hecho Biden en un año?



Sí, yo creo que con Trump la situación sería muy parecida a la de Biden. Es un problema del imperialismo gringo, que es transversal a demócratas y republicanos.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y USA más .... mucho más ..... USA es lo que es porque absorbe recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Eso se le va a negar, ya no va a disponer más de esos recursos.
> 
> Se está conformando un nuevo bloque económico que va a controlar el 70 % de los recursos mundiales. Esos recursos se nos van a negar. Gastar 10 litros de petroleo para fabricar un iWatch, mientras la gente se muere de hambre por medio mundo, no tiene sentido. Todo eso se nos va a negar.



No lo creas. Que se les restrinja el saqueo del 70% de recursos del mundo es casi irrelevante si ves delante de tus ojos que el 30% restante les pone el 100% en sus manos cuando antes con menos se conformaban.

En Europa hoy tienen barra libre y por eso hemos visto a Zelensky , la voz maleducada de estados hundidos, riñéndonos en todos los parlamentos de la UE, por hablar de alguno delos hechos incontestables, humillantes y extravagantes de estos tiempos.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pero si con la iluminacion LED el consumo eléctrico es casi despreciable. No entiendo esta manía de apagar luces y escaparates. Bueno sí, desde un punto de vista de crear un shock a la población sí se entiende, porque otra justificación no tiene.



Así es. Como electricista lo sé bien y os pondré un ejemplo sencillo. Todos conocemos los aritos con bombilla halógena normalmente instalados en los pasillos de las viviendas (y en otras estancias). Estos consumían 50 watios ¿sabéis qué consume una bombilla dicroica LED que los sustituye con una generación similar en lúmenes? pues 7 u 8 watios. Eso es un 14/16% del consumo anterior con bombillas halógenas. Otro ejemplo es la diferencia entra la típica bombilla de 100 watios incandescente. Ahora se instala otra LED de 15 watios para suministrar una intensidad en lúmenes similar. Representa un 15% del consumo anterior para la misma función.

Resumiendo. Si antes un comercio pequeño bien iluminado tenía que desembolsar 100€ por causa de la iluminación, ahora solo desembolsa 15€.

Redundo un poco más. Ahora mismo, el coste de Kwh son 0,3687€. Si yo no tuviese una tarifa plana (que muy oportunamente me contrató mi hermana) y encendiese *todas* las luces de mi casa, tendría que pagar 0,3687Kwh / 1000 = 0,0003687 W X 230W = 0,084801€ por cada hora que tuviese la casa como una puta feria.

Lo que intento haceros comprender, es que si habéis migrado todas las luces a LED en vuestras viviendas, lo que os tiene que preocupar es el uso de el horno, la cocina de inducción o vitro, la lavadora, la secadora, el microondas, el lavavajillas, el aire acondicionado, el calentador eléctrico... y en invierno los radiadores. Cualquiera de ellos *consume entre 5 y 8 veces más* que todo el alumbrado en conjunto. La nevera es la que menos de todos ellos.

Perdón por el electroof-topic.


----------



## pgas (5 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Parece que esperaron a que llegaran los inspectores de la OIEA para cerrarla, una vez que han visto y padecido los ataques ucranianos a la central, pero nada pueden hacer si los bestias-ignorantes siguen lanzando misiles. Las piscinas de combustible gastado son un riesgo inimaginable con esos descerebrados haciendo puntería.
> 
> Mientras no saquen de ahí la enorme cantidad de toneladas de combustible gastado sigue siendo un peligro muchísimo peor que Chernobyl
> Y en mitad de la guerra no van a hacer ese transporte porque daría lugar a sabotajes
> ...




en el pais de chernobil hasta los borricos deberían conocer las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear. No se puede subestimar la malicia ukronazi y hay que preguntarse en serio qué pretenden al bombardear la central con armas muy precisas, como himars y drones. 
Por ahora no han percutido en zonas críticas con demasiada contundencia y en cambio tratan desesperadamente de transferir su propia responsabilidad acusando increíblemente a Rusia del bombardeo. 

Lo que me lleva a pensar que el objetivo del chantaje sea más amplio, por ej. sembrar el miedo en la población y ponerla en contra de la ocupación, un síndrome de estocolmo colectivo para "evitar" un desastre nuclear, y en ese sentido recuerda que el ente ukro Energoatom liberó un mapa de radiación previendo afectación de radiación solo en la zona ocupada.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hoy ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180581
> 
> ...



Por el router no te preocupes. Representa unos 30 Wh (calculado sobre un Sagecom de 12V y 2,5 A), que son (tomando como referencia el valor del Kw de mi anterior mensaje) 7,96€ cada 30 días.

Bueno, he editado al haberme olvidado de calcular las 24 horas que suele estar encendido. Sí es un ahorro.


----------



## Señor X (5 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en el pais de chernobil hasta los borricos deberían conocer las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear. No se puede subestimar la malicia ukronazi y hay que preguntarse en serio qué pretenden al bombardear la central con armas muy precisas, como himars y drones.
> Por ahora no han percutido en zonas críticas con demasiada contundencia y en cambio tratan desesperadamente de transferir su propia responsabilidad acusando increíblemente a Rusia del bombardeo.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a pensar que el objetivo del chantaje sea más amplio, por ej. sembrar el miedo en la población y ponerla en contra de la ocupación, un síndrome de estocolmo colectivo para "evitar" un desastre nuclear, y en ese sentido recuerda que el ente ukro Energoatom liberó un mapa de radiación previendo afectación de radiación solo en la zona ocupada.



El mapa no es nada tendencioso.

No toca ni por un milimetro, territorio ucraniano. Y con eso me refiero al que está en manos de Rusia o de las repúblicas. La nube radioactiva solo irá por la zona de los malos. Que curioso.


----------



## frangelico (6 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> El mapa no es nada tendencioso.
> 
> No toca ni por un milimetro, territorio ucraniano. Y con eso me refiero al que está en manos de Rusia o de las repúblicas. La nube radioactiva solo irá por la zona de los malos. Que curioso.



Se les olvida Turquía. Es cierto que con los vientos de estos dias iría hacia las provincias orientales y meridionales de Ucrania y al Sur de Rusia y quizá por eso estén tentados en la OTAN (esto no lo decide el enano títere) de hacerlo. Pero que tengan cuidado con los turcos que solo falta que los maten en masa para que se replanteen cosas.


----------



## llabiegu (6 Sep 2022)

Mis mejores inversiónes para este invierno, la chimenea de leña y la motosierra


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por el router no te preocupes. Representa unos 30 Wh (calculado sobre un Sagecom de 12V y 2,5 A), que son (tomando como referencia el valor del Kw de mi anterior mensaje) 7,96€ cada 30 días.
> 
> Bueno, he editado al haberme olvidado de calcular las 24 horas que suele estar encendido. Sí es un ahorro.




7,96€ Septiembre 2022
1,51€ Enero 2016

Ya te cagas


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo es que ya me agoto de siempre lo mismo. Si queréis creer que un dron con una bomba enganchada de mala manera es un mecanismo efectivo de bombardear trincheras por mi vale pero si eso sirviera para algo más que para un par de videos de propaganda ya se habrían creado drones especificos con su compartimento de bombas para poder alojar más de una y con sus bombas especificas pero lo que hacen es esto ...
> 
> La curiosa técnica de soldados rusos: Colocan granadas sobre drones para ser más rápidos y eficientes
> 
> O sea, adosar de cualquier manera una granada a un dron y luego soltarla a lo que sea y sin ningún tipo de elemento de punteria mas alla que el propio señor que le da al botón.



Comentarios del mismo corte se pudieron leer a cientos cuando la aviación apareció en las lizas de la I GM. Daban penita esos rudimentarios artefactos de papel y madera. Los generales de artillería se partían la caja con ellos, y mira hoy. Resumiendo: te falta visión de futuro.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> ...pero eso es conocido: El gran objetivo desde hace 150 años de los anglos es evitar la unión de Alemania y Rusia.



En realidad y más que Alemania, el aliado natural de Rusia debería ser... Francia. Lean a Chateaubriand...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les olvida Turquía. Es cierto que con los vientos de estos dias iría hacia las provincias orientales y meridionales de Ucrania y al Sur de Rusia y quizá por eso estén tentados en la OTAN (esto no lo decide el enano títere) de hacerlo. Pero que tengan cuidado con los turcos que solo falta que los maten en masa para que se replanteen cosas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180790



Y falta la contaminación del agua del Dnieper que terminaría irremediablemente en el Mar Negro.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en el pais de chernobil hasta los borricos deberían conocer las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear. No se puede subestimar la malicia ukronazi y hay que preguntarse en serio qué pretenden al bombardear la central con armas muy precisas, como himars y drones.
> Por ahora no han percutido en zonas críticas con demasiada contundencia y en cambio tratan desesperadamente de transferir su propia responsabilidad acusando increíblemente a Rusia del bombardeo.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a pensar que el objetivo del chantaje sea más amplio, por ej. sembrar el miedo en la población y ponerla en contra de la ocupación, un síndrome de estocolmo colectivo para "evitar" un desastre nuclear, y en ese sentido recuerda que el ente ukro Energoatom liberó un mapa de radiación previendo afectación de radiación solo en la zona ocupada.



Pero la zona ocupada ya no está bajo el paraguas de la propaganda ucra y el tema en si no se sostiene con la lógica. Yo oí que se puso precio a la energía eléctrica y que se iba a cobrar la otra parte y entendí que iba a la parte no ocupada pero ahora no sé por qué motivo, s*ólo hay dos de los seis reactores funcionando* así que no parece que sea el problema.

Ucrania con la guerra si que habrá reducido a mogollón el consumo eléctrico, de gas, de petróleo y de todo.

Destruir, aunque no sea críticamente, la central ¿no mermará su valor y obligará en un futuro cercano a nuevos gastos? Porque en lo que si les ve a toda la tropa de Zelensky es en negocio de dejar la tierra quemada tras de si.

¿Quizás su producción sea crítica para la zona de las repúblicas?

No es que me convenzan mis propia teorías. Es que no me convence ninguna de las teorías, es algo sin sentido.

Edito porque ésto no lo había leído. Si esto es lo que han conseguido con los ataques, ésto es lo que pretendían: cerrar la central.



Galiciaverde dijo:


> Parece que esperaron a que llegaran los inspectores de la OIEA para cerrarla, una vez que han visto y padecido los ataques ucranianos a la central, pero nada pueden hacer si los bestias-ignorantes siguen lanzando misiles. Las piscinas de combustible gastado son un riesgo inimaginable con esos descerebrados haciendo puntería.
> 
> Mientras no saquen de ahí la enorme cantidad de toneladas de combustible gastado sigue siendo un peligro muchísimo peor que Chernobyl
> Y en mitad de la guerra no van a hacer ese transporte porque daría lugar a sabotajes
> ...


----------



## frangelico (6 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero la zona ocupada ya no está bajo el paraguas de la propaganda ucra y el tema en si no se sostiene con la lógica. Yo oí que se puso precio a la energía eléctrica y que se iba a cobrar la otra parte y entendí que iba a la parte no ocupada pero ahora no sé por qué motivo, s*ólo hay dos de los seis reactores funcionando* así que no parece que sea el problema.
> 
> Ucrania con la guerra si que habrá reducido a mogollón el consumo eléctrico, de gas, de petróleo y de todo.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que las repúblicas pueden alimentarse de carbón y seguramente de excedentes rusos a medio plazo si les enchufan a la red rusa. En el donbass hay carbón y plantas eléctricas asociadas .


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo diría que las repúblicas pueden alimentarse de carbón y seguramente de excedentes rusos a medio plazo si les enchufan a la red rusa. En el donbass hay carbón y plantas eléctricas asociadas .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180808



Si, si pero mantener una central es lo más barato. Así nadie tiene que hacer nuevas obras y se acomoda a lo que quede, si es que acaban con algo en pie.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy optimista eres con europa me parece. USA y Europa están CONDENADOS a entenderse. Nos guste o no a los que no somos otantontos. Es triste, pero no hay otra alternativa en el bloque occidental. Las élites lo saben, y por eso se agarran a la alianza atlántica como gato panza arriba. Europa con quien se va aliar si no es con Rusia (ya descartada)? Y usa?
> 
> Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un proceso de federación europea, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.



Tal cual. La anglosajonización y aculturación es bestial, y en progresión geométrica según edad (jóvenes) y nivel de ingresos (altos). El futuro y la élite, están totalmente asimilados.
No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, pero es así, al imperio anglo le queda cuerda para rato, nos guste o no. El mundo se está desglobalizando y cae un nuevo telón de acero solo que se las Bocas del Danubio a Narva.... En esta tesitura aún seremos más dependientes si cabe.


----------



## Elimina (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les olvida Turquía. Es cierto que con los vientos de estos dias iría hacia las provincias orientales y meridionales de Ucrania y al Sur de Rusia y quizá por eso estén tentados en la OTAN (esto no lo decide el enano títere) de hacerlo. Pero que tengan cuidado con los turcos que solo falta que los maten en masa para que se replanteen cosas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180790



Es decir, que siguen planeando un genocidio delante de las narices de todos.

¡¡¡OLE, y OLE y OLE!!!

Esto se pone cada vez más interesante. Si empezamos a rebanar cuellos de políticos, ¿estará penado o todavía no tenemos derecho a la purga?


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No a Hungria llega a través de otro gasoducto distinto que atraviesa el mar negro, creo que South Stream y ya han dicho que ellos no van a topar ni a aprobar sanciones al gas .. El que quiera poner un tope al precio de compra es libre de hacerlo fuera de la UE con la legislación propia de su propio país. Obligar a todos a suicidarse.
> 
> 
> Además dentro de la propia UE hay dos bandos .... Los países del Este que le hacen el juego a los anglos y el resto de países que estarían encantado de poder tomar posiciones más moderados pero que no van a poder mientras Von Der Leyen siga en su puesto ...



No será España. Desde los votantes de Cox hasta los Podémicos todos enganchados a Netflix y soñando con hacerse un selfie en Times Square o el puto Piccadilly....


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A USA no le interesa una uropa débil (pero tan poco fuerte). El tiempo dirá, pero creo que no habrá disolución, porque a ningún socio le interesa. Además después de toda la inversión monstruosa que se lleva haciendo desde hace 30 años....Y a nivel de borregada la tienen ganada, semos uropeos! Hasta los partidos ''ultranacionalistas'' son europeístas (sic).
> 
> Alemania sola no hace nada. Francia igual. Y los demás pintamos aún menos solos. Las élites actuales son muy mediocres pero tampoco son tontas, saben que ahora el tablero mundial no se da entre naciones, sino entre bloques continentales.
> 
> La UE es un proyecto que lo están metiendo con calzador. Para que haya una disolución política tiene que haber una guerra dentro de la UE, y también la descarto. Además lo de Rusia viene perfecto para buscar un enemigo europeo común y así fomentar la unidad y blabla.




En este foro apocalíptico da gusto leer opiniones razonadas.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Si tomáramos, como dicen algunos, todo lo que está pasando como la venganza de la Unión Soviética, podríamos decir que estamos en 1988: Moscú ha decidido sacrificar su imperio para que no perezca la metrópoli. Un año después caería el muro y se derrumbarían todas las "democracias populares". Y en tres años más desaparecería la propia Unión Soviética, pero para entonces ya se habían rediseñado los objetivos de Moscú: salvar a las élites del partido, técnicas, industriales, financieras y de seguridad del Estado (KGB y aledaños).
> 
> Como analogía me parece interesante. Sobre todo para los que conocieran un poco el drama social, de auténtica debacle, que se vivió en el Este de Europa en los 90. Podemos ir tomando nota.



Los países del Este están totalmente curados de espanto. Es decir, ellos te dicen que peor que en los 90 no van a estar, salvo guerra o catastrofe natural. 
La caída del comunismo fue una implosión, es complicado hacernos una idea aquí, pues lo más parecido sería la posguerra. No hay memoria histórica real. Hay mucha gente, y menores de 30 años que tienen muy presentes los padecimientos, las privaciones, el frío, la liquidación de los ahorros. No se lo han contado sus abuelos, lo han vivido. 
Y por eso en general pasan de la guerra.


----------



## orcblin (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que antes del invierno tiene que haber un acuerdo con la energía sino esto será el Apocalipsis..
Dile a los europeos que pasen frío estén en el paro pero que sus impuestos vayan para pagar la fiesta de esta puta guerra diciendo como hoy que envían 500 millones...


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> CORTES ELECTRICOS
> 
> Sin prisa pero sin pausa. Este mes, tal como vaticinamos hace unos días, el tope del gas ya está a 0.19€ el KWh, lo que viene a ser el doble que una factura normal y dicho concepto ha subido ni más ni menos que un 50% en menos de un mes.
> 
> ...



En España, corregidme si me equivoco, hay mucho más consumo eléctrico en verano que en invierno.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A USA no le interesa una uropa débil (pero tan poco fuerte). El tiempo dirá, pero creo que no habrá disolución, porque a ningún socio le interesa. Además después de toda la inversión monstruosa que se lleva haciendo desde hace 30 años....Y a nivel de borregada la tienen ganada, semos uropeos! Hasta los partidos ''ultranacionalistas'' son europeístas (sic).
> 
> Alemania sola no hace nada. Francia igual. Y los demás pintamos aún menos solos. Las élites actuales son muy mediocres pero tampoco son tontas, saben que ahora el tablero mundial no se da entre naciones, sino entre bloques continentales.
> 
> La UE es un proyecto que lo están metiendo con calzador. Para que haya una disolución política tiene que haber una guerra dentro de la UE, y también la descarto. Además lo de Rusia viene perfecto para buscar un enemigo europeo común y así fomentar la unidad y blabla.



USA está luchando por sobrevivir y eso es lo primero. Si Europa se hubiese puesto de lado las tortas económicas a los de allende el mar las oímos en España o más bien no hubiese habido tortas con lo que el dólar seguiría cayendo y las sanciones a China hubiesen sido otro tururú, al menos en las proporciones.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (6 Sep 2022)

Alguna novedad?


----------



## pgas (6 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero la zona ocupada ya no está bajo el paraguas de la propaganda ucra y el tema en si no se sostiene con la lógica. Yo oí que se puso precio a la energía eléctrica y que se iba a cobrar la otra parte y entendí que iba a la parte no ocupada pero ahora no sé por qué motivo, s*ólo hay dos de los seis reactores funcionando* así que no parece que sea el problema.
> 
> Ucrania con la guerra si que habrá reducido a mogollón el consumo eléctrico, de gas, de petróleo y de todo.
> 
> ...




cerrar una central cuando dicen de exportar excedente a Gayropa no tiene mucho sentido y además se arriesgan a represalias

además el problema más acuciante para millones en Donetsk no es un suministro de electricidad intermitente sino el abastecimiento de agua




como el régimen ukro vengativamente ha cortado un canal que iba desde el Dniepr a un embalse próximo entonces no me sorprendería que desde Rusia se les exija el pago de electricidad de origen nuclear pero bueno eso es especulación mía


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

Que pereza me estais dando.....yo tengo dos routers, el de la entrada de casa y uno viejo para ampliar la señal wifi que no llega a toda la casa, que dolor de cabeza el pensar en apagarlo cada noche cuando deje de usarlo y tener que volver a encenderlo cada mañana, ni de coña (Además de quedarme sin teléfono, aunque eso es lo de menos por la noche) Y ya no hablemos de las luces inteligentes que las dejarías desconectadas. De todos modos, sin sacar cuentas, sacado de una web:

0.010 kWh (kilo Vatios hora) si consume 10W (30W me parece excesivo) que es como se tarifica el consumo de la luz.

*0,010 kW* x 24 x 0.30 (precio medio de la luz, puede ser ligeramente superior) = 0.072e KWh consumo al día, 2.16 al mes.

Depende del router claro, pero tampoco creo que difieran mucho de estos la mayoría (que una cosa es el consumo máximo y otra el medio o en reposo) Aún teniendo en cuenta el coste de la luz 0.30 de media, estaríamos hablando de 2 euros al mes si se queda las 24 horas encendido.


*Bruselas ve señales de "fatiga" hacia refugiados ucranianos en 2 países de UE*. La Comisión Europea ha empezado a detectar señales de hartazgo en dos países miembros (Países Bajos y Bélgica) hacia la acogida de refugiados ucranianos, aunque cree que es solo algo "temporal" 

Preguntada por el supuesto rechazo en algunos estados alemanes a los refugiados, la responsable comunitaria afirmó que creía que es “un tema temporal, que no es permanente”. “Hasta ahora solamente hemos recibido señales de Bélgica y Países Bajos. 

*Ucrania denuncia el cierre de una central hidroeléctrica en la provincia de Jersón*. El Estado Mayor ucranio ha denunciado este lunes el cierre de la central hidroeléctrica de Kajovka, en la provincia de Jersón, que ha dejado sin electricidad a dos provincias ucranias.


----------



## pemebe (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El ejército ruso avanza en Donbas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen ningún "éxito" especial en la dirección de Kherson* - informe principal del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
> 
> ▪ Continúan los combates en dirección a Kherson, los militantes ucranianos siguen intentando romper la defensa de las tropas rusas, pero sin éxito. El Estado Mayor de las AFU informa de pequeños éxitos en la derrota del equipo ruso;
> ▪ En Donbass, el Ejército ruso está llevando a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Belogorovka, Hryhorovka, Pokrovske, Bakhmutskoye, Lozovoye, Spartak, Soledar, Zaitsevo y Semigorie.
> ...



*Informe Ucra: Los rusos siguen bombardeando todo el frente y los ucranianos empiezan a intentar levantar la moral

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzan en el frente de Kramatorsk y matan hasta 100 ocupantes cerca de Kupiansk - Estado Mayor*

ALONA MAZURENKO - LUNES, 5 SEPTIEMBRE 2022, 19:42

Los defensores ucranianos han rechazado con éxito 9 intentos ofensivos de los ocupantes. En el frente de Kramatorsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han obligado a los rusos a abandonar las posiciones previamente ocupadas.

Fuente: Estado Mayor

Cita: "El enemigo sigue centrando sus esfuerzos en establecer un control total sobre el territorio de la provincia de Donetsk, manteniendo los distritos capturados temporalmente de la provincia de Kherson, [así como] parte de las provincias de Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhia y Mykolaiv. Sigue existiendo la amenaza de ataques aéreos y de misiles masivos contra infraestructuras militares y civiles en todo el territorio de Ucrania. En las aguas del Mar Negro, los portadores de los misiles de crucero Kalibr de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas siguen en modo de espera".

El 5 de septiembre, las fuerzas rusas realizaron más de 40 lanzamientos de MLRS y más de 25 ataques aéreos, con el objetivo de golpear los objetos militares y civiles en el territorio de Ucrania.

*Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron ataques aéreos* contra las ciudades y pueblos de *la región de Kharkiv:* Zalyman, Dmytrivka, Bohorodychne, Zaitseve, Kodema, Soledar, Yakovlivka; Krasnohorivka *en la región de Donetsk* y Dorozhnianka *en la región de Zaporizhzhia*.

*En el frente de Pivdennyi Buh,* los rusos centraron sus esfuerzos en la defensa de las líneas y posiciones previamente ocupadas, y siguieron bombardeando las zonas de Kvitneve, Shevchenkove, Liubomyrivka, Novohrihorivka, Posad-Pokrovske, Ukrainka, Prybuzke, Lymany, Lupareve, Myrne, Oleksandrivka y Tavriiske.

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas informa de que el mando de las unidades militares del 1er Cuerpo de Ejército de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas está tomando medidas para obligar a los reclutas a pasar al servicio por contrato, lo que hace imposible que sean despedidos del servicio militar en un plazo de tres años.

Además, los pagos únicos por la firma de dichos contratos no se aplican a esta categoría, lo que reduce significativamente la moral y el estado psicológico del personal.

Las fuerzas rusas siguen cometiendo acciones ilegales en la región de Kherson. Así, los ocupantes rusos apagaron la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka, lo que provocó el apagón en parte de las provincias de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.

Los defensores ucranianos rechazaron con éxito los intentos ofensivos de las fuerzas de ocupación rusas cerca de Bilohorivka, Hryhorivka, Pokrovske, Bakhmutske, Lozove, Spartak, Soledar, Zaitseve y Semyhiria. *En el frente de Kramatorsk* obtuvieron cierto éxito táctico y obligaron a las tropas rusas a abandonar las posiciones que habían ocupado anteriormente.

Durante el día, para apoyar las acciones de los grupos terrestres, la aviación ucraniana llevó a cabo más de 15 ataques, dirigidos al personal, al equipo de combate y especial, así como a otras instalaciones militares de las fuerzas rusas.

Las tropas de misiles y la artillería de las fuerzas de defensa siguen proporcionando apoyo de fuego a las acciones de las tropas terrestres.

Según la información actualizada, se han confirmado las pérdidas de las fuerzas rusas. Como resultado de un exitoso ataque de fuego cerca de Kupiansk, Oblast de Kharkiv, los ocupantes perdieron más de 100 militares muertos y heridos, y dos vehículos de combate fueron destruidos.

En la ciudad de Kherson, fueron alcanzados más de 30 militares y 3 tanques de las fuerzas rusas; un sistema de misiles antiaéreos y seis camiones de las fuerzas rusas fueron destruidos cerca y en el cruce del puente de la carretera de Antonivka.

Se informa que las acciones exitosas de las fuerzas de defensa les permitieron inhabilitar los cruces cerca de Kherson y anular una vez más los intentos del agresor de reanudar el traslado de tropas a través del río Dnipro.


----------



## NEKRO (6 Sep 2022)

¿Dónde está Servia?. Me parece que queda bastante lejos del Atlántico Norte.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> USA quiere vender a Europa su gas, cierto, pero *su* gas del Norte de África, del África subsahariana, de Iberoamérica, y hasta de Oceanía, y como no *su* gas del Golfo Pérsico, y de cualquier otra ubicación, incluido por supuesto *su* gas ruso, una vez que Rusia sea sometida.
> 
> Quien no entienda esto se puede ahorrar parrafadas sobre la nada.



Sustituir SU por:
Keswich
Rothschild
Rockefeller
Dupont 
Openheimer
Warburg 
Baruch
Y alguno jazaro más pero sin relevancia


----------



## NEKRO (6 Sep 2022)

Supongo que hablas de los USA bombardeando Belgrado e invadiendo Kosovo.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es solo el principio.
> Y ahora, sin gas ruso de ninguna clase.
> En invierno tendremos que usar batamantas y calentarnos... ¿con bombillas incandescentes?
> 
> ...



He alquilado una casa en Yakuts 
Veremos, soy de burgos que aún hace más frío que allí


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que europa se va a empobrecer ni cotiza. Pero de ahí a que se diluya todo el chiringuito que han montado no lo veo.



Eso dijo el portero de Enrom mientras tomaba un carajillo 

Enrom quebrar? 
"No lo veo"


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> La cuestión, que tú no entiendes, es que eso me da igual. Creo que Rusia saldrá del lodo mejor que Europa y que EEUU se hundirá, pero todo eso me importa un carajo porque es una discusión infantil a tu medida.
> A mí me preocupa que lo que llaman sanciones se considere un instrumento lícito, cuando es ilegal y todo el mundo sabe, incluso tú, que a quien más afecta es a las poblaciones.
> Me preocupa que lo ilegal, como las sanciones, sea lo abanderado por los gobernantes. Porque ahora sí que todo vale.
> Me preocupa que en el foro, y en la calle, que es lo mismo, se celebren las muertes y de uno y otro bando.
> ...


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en el pais de chernobil hasta los borricos deberían conocer las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear. No se puede subestimar la malicia ukronazi y hay que preguntarse en serio qué pretenden al bombardear la central con armas muy precisas, como himars y drones.
> Por ahora no han percutido en zonas críticas con demasiada contundencia y en cambio tratan desesperadamente de transferir su propia responsabilidad acusando increíblemente a Rusia del bombardeo.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a pensar que el objetivo del chantaje sea más amplio, por ej. sembrar el miedo en la población y ponerla en contra de la ocupación, un síndrome de estocolmo colectivo para "evitar" un desastre nuclear, y en ese sentido recuerda que el ente ukro Energoatom liberó un mapa de radiación previendo afectación de radiación solo en la zona ocupada.



Eso es un wishful thinking gráfico. Solo Dios sabe que composición de vientos habrá el dia que los pirados de los ucros rompan algo serio en uno de los reactores. No obstante los rusos han dejado trabajando uno solo para minimizar riesgos, si peta una vasija, que es dificil porque es hormigon armado muy grueso, se va a encontrar con todo el uranio con las barras de control colocadas.

Este es un meteograma de Zaporiye, en el meandro del Dnieper cerca de Energodar. El viento sopla en la direccion que le sale de los cojones, mayormente, cada dia y a una nube de aire ionizado y particulas radioactivas tarda varias semanas en diluirse. En chernobil el viento que hubo esos dias fue componente noroeste y se jodio toda europa del este y escandinavia.












Mapas meteorológicos | Radar y satélite meteorológico en directo - meteoblue


Descubra nuestros mapas meteorológicos profesionales. ✓ Satélite HD ✓ Radar meteorológico ✓ Lluvia y nieve ✓ Calidad del aire ✓ Viento ✓ METAR




www.meteoblue.com





El unico precedente de ataque a una central nuclear exitoso fue la operacion Opera de los israelies sobre la planta de Osirak, cerca de Bagdad. Seis F16 cargados hasta los topes de bombas antibunker trituraron la cobertura de hormigón de la vasija, acertando 8 bombas antibunker de 2000 libras sobre las estructuras de la cubierta de hormigón que no era demasiado espesa. Ademas hicieron bombardeo en picado, por lo que las bombas adquirian una cinetica enorme para abrir brecha.





Asi que si los ultraentrenados israelies con tecnologia norteamericana necesitaron 8 toneladas de bombas de aviacion para dañar una vasija de hormigon mucho mas pequeña y fina que las de Energodar, una operación asi queda muy lejos de las capacidades de los ucranianos, pero MUY fuera del alcance.

Suponiendo que quisieran hacer daño, lo mejor que tienen son los HIMARS que como maximo tira un cohete ATACMS de 600 mm con una cabeza explosiva como maximo de 560 kilos desde 160 km. No es un petardo de feria, pero tampoco es una munición adecuada para reventar la tapa maciza de 3 metros de espesor de una central rusa. Esta central se construyo despues del desastre de chernobil y unas de las lecciones aprendidas por los sovieticos fue construir vasijas que aguanten una explosión del reactor sin abrirse al exterior.




En la foto se ve bien la tapa roja con un cojon de pesos de refuerzo alrededor.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es un wishful thinking gráfico. NI DIOS sabe que composición de vientos habrá el dia que los pirados de los ucros rompan algo serio en uno de los reactores. No obstante los rusos han dejado trabajando uno solo para minimizar riesgos, si peta una vasija, que es dificil porque es hormigon armado muy grueso, se va a encontrar con todo el uranio con las barras de control colocadas.
> 
> Este es un meteograma de Zaporiye, en el meandro del Dnieper cerca de Energodar. El viento sopla en la direccion que le sale de los cojones, mayormente, cada dia y a una nube de aire ionizado y particulas radioactivas tarda varias semanas en diluirse. En chernobil el viento que hubo esos dias fue componente noroeste y se jodio toda europa del este y escandinavia.
> 
> ...



Sabes que dañando las tuberías de canalización de agua, o de abastecimiento de energía a las bombas, no hace falta perforar la vasija?


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es un wishful thinking gráfico. Solo Dios sabe que composición de vientos habrá el dia que los pirados de los ucros rompan algo serio en uno de los reactores. No obstante los rusos han dejado trabajando uno solo para minimizar riesgos, si peta una vasija, que es dificil porque es hormigon armado muy grueso, se va a encontrar con todo el uranio con las barras de control colocadas.
> 
> Este es un meteograma de Zaporiye, en el meandro del Dnieper cerca de Energodar. El viento sopla en la direccion que le sale de los cojones, mayormente, cada dia y a una nube de aire ionizado y particulas radioactivas tarda varias semanas en diluirse. En chernobil el viento que hubo esos dias fue componente noroeste y se jodio toda europa del este y escandinavia.
> 
> ...



Te suena que ocurre cuando la subestación de bombeo es mojada por una ola?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Señores, es para mi un honor haberles leído a todos, estamos en el limite de todo y nos va a estallar en la cara:


Hay que ser muy inocente, para no relacionar el pico de la energía (apoyado en un déficit de infraestructuras) con el comienzo del decrecimiento. Si existiera un remanente en forma de exceso de capacidad de energía, bien sea a través de petróleo sobrante o una buena sustitución de la energía eléctrica por renovables, no hubiera sido necesario reducir de forma tan salvaje, el consumo de energía. 

Recordemos que en otros momentos del pasado, por ejemplo la guerra Irán-Irak, se detrajo mucha más cantidad de petróleo del sistema y no hizo falta ajustarse el cinturón. De la misma forma, la subida estelar del 1.000% en gas y electricidad es un hecho tan dramático que no tiene reflejo en situaciones semejantes vividas en el pasado. Al menos en tan corto periodo de tiempo.

Si a estos hechos le sumamos ciertas sospechosas declaraciones de Macron, hablando del fin de la abundancia o el primer ministro belga, comentando la extensión de la crisis a los próximos cinco o diez inviernos, es evidente que no estamos hablando de una crisis puntual, sino de algo mucho más estructural.

De momento nos surten de gas, Noruega y el shale gas americano, pero tienen fecha de caducidad en los próximos diez años y después no existe alternativa, porque las renovables han demostrado su incapacidad por sus múltiples problemas de intermitencia, almacenamiento, escasez de materias primas críticas y estabilidad en las redes eléctricas.



Y esto solo es el comienzo. La crisis del petróleo (no del precio sino del suministro) está en sala de espera y vendrá con mayor fuerza que la simple crisis del transporte del gas.

Todas las medidas económicas que ya se plantean para ayudar a los consumidores europeos, son solo para evitar la quiebra económica de empresas y particulares, pero en ningún caso, proporcionan más gas o petróleo al sistema. Abaratar los precios con subvenciones, da votos, pero impide un ajuste en la demanda, lo que empeora el déficit de suministro, cuando la oferta se reduce y la demanda se mantiene.

En algún momento debemos ser conscientes de la situación y perder la inocencia mostrada cuando confiamos ciegamente en la capacidad del ser humano para resolver todas las crisis.

Tengo que ser todavía mucho más duro. Este suicidio energético autoinfligido forma parte de un plan para reconducir el "overshoot" de los recursos terrestres, utilizando un chivo expiatorio como Putin y su invasión, al mismo tiempo que se lucha encarnizadamente con el mantenimiento del sistema actual, basado en la creación de dinero gratis por parte de los BC, frente al sistema alternativo de la moneda con valor intrínseco, que plantean desde los BRICS.

La escasez de recursos energéticos es el momento adecuado que ha elegido Rusia, para plantear un cambio en el sistema. a partir de ahora, Putin y el resto de los países que forman el BRICS, quieren poner la normas que regularán el intercambio comercial, para evitar el abuso que supone cambiar materias primas escasas por papelitos de colores sin ningún valor. 

No creo que llegados a este punto, la lucha entre los dos bloques tenga aspecto de terminar pronto, por lo que la crisis política no ha hecho mas que comenzar, mientras la crisis energética lleva algún tiempo desarrollándose. El agotamiento de los inventarios energéticos previsto para 2023-2024, será otro paso adelante en la profundización de la caída de la actividad económica, muy dependiente de la energía.

Ya conocemos el cierre de muchas empresas por no poder pagar las facturas. Luego vendrá el cierre por falta de suministros y más tarde el cierre por hundimiento del consumo, cuando la crisis se extienda al resto del mundo.

Es sorprendente la capacidad de encaje de las malas noticias que estoy viendo en la sociedad actual. Absorbemos las reducciones y racionamiento con una serenidad que me hace dudar del buen juicio de la mayoría de la población. Cuando el paro empiece a aumentar (porque la pérdida de poder adquisitivo ya es evidente), es posible que el "fin de la inocencia" se extienda por el conjunto de los ciudadanos. 



Los hechos que están apareciendo, día tras día, son extremadamente graves. No solo la crisis energética imparable, sino el resto de las crisis (comenzando por la terrible hambruna que se atisba en el horizonte del tercer mundo) que comenzarán a asolar el mundo, están a punto de estallar, en forma de una "crónica de la crisis mundial anunciada", pero no por ello menos dañina.



Saludos. 

PD. Como comentario final, el reciente acuerdo de la Opep+ para reducir la producción de petróleo en 100.000 b/d, revirtiendo el "éxito" de la gira de Biden hace unas semanas, es una declaración de intenciones que tiene dos posibles explicaciones.

OPEC+ Cuts Production Despite Resistance From Russia | OilPrice.com

1º). Arabia quiere precios de 100$ el barril y envía un mensaje a los EE.UU, para el caso de un acuerdo con Irán. Todo el petróleo que se añada si se produce el acuerdo, será drenado por la Opep+.

2º). Como he comentado más veces, cada vez que Arabia Saudí ha llegado a cotas cercanas a 11 millones de b/d, inmediatamente ha reducido su producción. Es un posible límite, marcado por la intención de no forzar la producción al máximo, en sus viejos yacimientos supergigantes.



Como consecuencia derivada de esta medida, no parece que las sanciones al petróleo ruso, se puedan sustituir con petróleo procedente de la Opep. 

LINK: El fin de la inocencia.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Sabes que dañando las tuberías de canalización de agua, o de abastecimiento de energía a las bombas, no hace falta perforar la vasija?



Si, pero si la central esta en parada y ya tienes colocadas las barras de control no llega a haber fallo. Por eso los rusos tienen solo un reactor de seis funcionando. Y supongo que habran tomado mas medidas de prevención.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, pero si la central esta en parada y ya tienes colocadas las barras de control no llega a haber fallo. Por eso los rusos tienen solo un reactor de seis funcionando. Y supongo que habran tomado mas medidas de prevención.



Si, perdone si puede haber fallo, si la pilla a toda leche y es destruida la capacidad de refrigeración el reactor peta por pura inercia térmica.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Te suena que ocurre cuando la subestación de bombeo es mojada por una ola?



Bueno, un puto maremoto premium de 15 metros de altura no es exactamente "una ola". Son un griton de toneladas de agua que reventaron los muros de contención de Fukushima e inundaron todos los sotanos, lo que produjo la espectacular marimorena de explosiones de hidrogeno y la parada total de la refrigeración principal y auxiliar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, un puto maremoto premium de 15 metros de altura no es exactamente "una ola". Son un griton de toneladas que reventaron los muros de contención de Fukushima e inundaron todos los sotanos, lo que produjo la espectacular marimorena de explosiones de hidrogeno y la parada total de la refrigeración principal y auxiliar.



Y lo malo no fue solo eso, es que mató a todos los trabajadores de la central que sabían exactamente como estaba todo.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, perdone si puede haber fallo, si la pilla a toda leche y es destruida la capacidad de refrigeración el reactor peta por pura inercia térmica.



Indudable. Pero para eso tienen que acertar en cual de los seis reactores es el que no tienen en parada, porque van cambiandolo y solo funcionan dos a la vez durante la transición para no tumbar el caudal electrico. Los ingenieros nucleares rusos estan jugando al trile con los artilleros ucranianos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Indudable. Pero para eso tienen que acertar en cual de los seis reactores es el que no tienen en parada, porque van cambiandolo y solo funcionan dos a la vez durante la transición para no tumbar el caudal electrico. Los ingenieros nucleares rusos estan jugando al trile con los artilleros ucranianos.



Eso me huelo, ¿dónde está el reactor en marcha?.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Señores, es para mi un honor haberles leído a todos, estamos en el limite de todo y nos va a estallar en la cara:
> 
> 
> Hay que ser muy inocente, para no relacionar el pico de la energía (apoyado en un déficit de infraestructuras) con el comienzo del decrecimiento. Si existiera un remanente en forma de exceso de capacidad de energía, bien sea a través de petróleo sobrante o una buena sustitución de la energía eléctrica por renovables, no hubiera sido necesario reducir de forma tan salvaje, el consumo de energía.
> ...



Esta todo en este libro 

Como la lucha del dinero viejo "élites ancestrales" luchan contra la neoelites "dinero nuevo"
Gobierno único mundial VS 3 o 4 regiones mundiales basadas en recursos y monedas 

Un único banco central CBCD VS 4 bancos multipolares con 4 monedas 

Hay una cosa que despista por qué se comparte por las dos facciones 


Población mundial decreciente 
Unos con más velocidad que otros 
Porqué unos quiere acelerar más la cuarta revolución industrial IA+robótica+transhunanismo+posthumanismo
Y la otra quieren una transición menos forzada hacia ese mismo fin


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y lo malo no fue solo eso, es que mató a todos los trabajadores de la central que sabían exactamente como estaba todo.



Fukushima fue un verdadero milagro, se fundieron tres nucleos y las vasijas aguantaron la presión.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Sep 2022)

¿Lo que se mueve en el suelo son ratas?


----------



## Mabuse (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Indudable. Pero para eso tienen que acertar en cual de los seis reactores es el que no tienen en parada, porque van cambiandolo y solo funcionan dos a la vez durante la transición para no tumbar el caudal electrico. Los ingenieros nucleares rusos estan jugando al trile con los artilleros ucranianos.



Aún parados puede haber lío, el cuatro de Fukushima estaba parado y al caer barras usadas se lió. El cinco casi da un susto al perder refrigeración.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso me huelo, ¿dónde está el reactor en marcha?.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aún parados puede haber lío, el cuatro de Fukushima estaba parado y al caer barras usadas se lió. El cinco casi da un susto al perder refrigeración.



Hombre creo que es razonable pensar que tirarle bombas a una central nuclear no puede ser, en principio, cosa ni buena ni sana, pero dentro de lo que cabe, por la construcción y por ponerla en parada, se reduce algo el riesgo.

Aun asi es que deberia borrarse del mapa a Zelensky si su ejercito acierta a joder la central y causa un desastre (que es lo que creo que busca, para implicar a los paises aliados, que estan renqueando). Hay cosas que no son aceptables.

Es mas, la ONU deberia enviar cascos azules a todas las centrales nucleares ucranianas y poner a equipos de la OIEA a administrarlas.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

[/QUOTE]
De eso oí hablar hace tiempo del pago de la energía eléctrica y a partir de ahí empezaron los ataques. Pero ahora la central está cerrada.


Gotthard dijo:


> Hombre creo que es razonable pensar que tirarle bombas a una central nuclear no puede ser, en principio, cosa ni buena ni sana, pero dentro de lo que cabe, por la construcción y por ponerla en parada, se reduce algo el riesgo.
> 
> Aun asi es que deberia borrarse del mapa a Zelensky si su ejercito acierta a joder la central y causa un desastre (que es lo que creo que busca, para implicar a los paises aliados, que estan renqueando).



Pararla. Ya lo ha conseguido. Si la daña para que no reabra, estará en su línea.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hombre creo que es razonable pensar que tirarle bombas a una central nuclear no puede ser, en principio, cosa ni buena ni sana, pero dentro de lo que cabe, por la construcción y por ponerla en parada, se reduce algo el riesgo.
> 
> Aun asi es que deberia borrarse del mapa a Zelensky si su ejercito acierta a joder la central y causa un desastre (que es lo que creo que busca, para implicar a los paises aliados, que estan renqueando). Hay cosas que no son aceptables.
> 
> Es mas, la ONU deberia enviar cascos azules a todas las centrales nucleares ucranianas y poner a equipos de la OIEA a administrarlas.



De los cascos azules mejor no fiarse demasiado.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> De eso oí hablar hace tiempo del pago de la energía eléctrica y a partir de ahí empezaron los ataques. Pero ahora la central está cerrada.
> 
> Pararla. Ya lo ha conseguido. Si la daña para que no reabra, estará en su línea.



Es que no tiene ni puto sentido, esa central tiene lineas que van a zona ucraniana. Si quiere cortar suministro tiene mucho mas facil atacando los transformadores que van a la parte rusa con varillas de grafito. Es de primero de bombardeo de infraestructuras.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fukushima fue un verdadero milagro, se fundieron tres nucleos y las vasijas aguantaron la presión.



Lo que cuenta Newtral 

La verdad verdadera de lo que sucedió y el alcance verdadero solo lo saben los peces del Mar?


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que no tiene ni puto sentido, esa central tiene lineas que van a zona ucraniana. Si quiere cortar suministro tiene mucho mas facil atacando los transformadores que van a la parte rusa con varillas de grafito. Es de primero de bombardeo de infraestructuras.



y dañarla. Esa cosa es un poco carita ¿no? Si van a la zona ucra, da igual, con el exodo de población y con los trabajadores en la guerra, sobrará electricidad y si no sobra la culpa Putin y listo.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> y dañarla. Esa cosa es un poco carita ¿no?



También, pero seria una tactica de tierra quemada completamente descabellada. Bajo gobierno ruso o ucraniano millones de personas depeden de esas centrales.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hombre creo que es razonable pensar que tirarle bombas a una central nuclear no puede ser, en principio, cosa ni buena ni sana, pero dentro de lo que cabe, por la construcción y por ponerla en parada, se reduce algo el riesgo.
> 
> Aun asi es que deberia borrarse del mapa a Zelensky si su ejercito acierta a joder la central y causa un desastre (que es lo que creo que busca, para implicar a los paises aliados, que estan renqueando). Hay cosas que no son aceptables.
> 
> Es mas, la ONU deberia enviar cascos azules a todas las centrales nucleares ucranianas y poner a equipos de la OIEA a administrarlas.



Dices la misma ONU que no dijo ni mu cuando la OTAN se saltó la aprobación de bombardeo de Sarajevo?

O la misma ONU que se fue de vacaciones con el ataque a Libia?

A no espera que quizás son los mismos que miran para otro lado con los 398000 muertos en Yemen 

La ONU, esa ONU


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## pgas (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Indudable. Pero para eso tienen que acertar en cual de los seis reactores es el que no tienen en parada, porque van cambiandolo y solo funcionan dos a la vez durante la transición para no tumbar el caudal electrico. Los ingenieros nucleares rusos estan jugando al trile con los artilleros ucranianos.




no hace falta romper ningún reactor para armar un cirio del copon, 


_Videoblogger: "Bueno, por lo que sé, la unidad de potencia no se destruye fácilmente..."

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Bueno, mira, el reactor, por supuesto que no. El reactor es del tipo VVER-1000, la primera unidad se puso en marcha en la URSS en el 84, el reactor en sí, el edificio del reactor, se puede golpear con un obús, las paredes son de un metro de espesor de hormigón armado. No hay manera de penetrar en ellos. Pero si entra en la sala de turbinas. Esa es la sala de máquinas donde están la turbina y el turbogenerador, el generador se refrigera con hidrógeno puro. Naturalmente, explota enseguida".

Videoblogger: "¿Qué pretenden conseguir? Usted ha dicho sobre el depósito de residuos que si algo sucede allí, Chernóbil parecerá una matiné infantil".

Ingeniero de ZNPP: "Así es. Así será. Porque si lo destruyes. Hay estos contenedores redondos de hormigón armado... Ya hay más de un centenar de ellos. Este es todo el combustible gastado, fue almacenado allí. La instalación de almacenamiento en seco - SHOYAT - así es como la llamamos. Si lo destruyen, no sé, arderemos todos aquí".






_


----------



## Epicii (6 Sep 2022)

La proxima ofensiva ucraniana va a ser para cargarse a Zelensky


----------



## España1 (6 Sep 2022)

FiorenzoMagni dijo:


> Alguna novedad?



A estas horas sólo están los psicopatas que gustan de poner cadaveres y tanques reventados.

Para saber del frente mejor por la noche tarde


----------



## Argentium (6 Sep 2022)

MACROECONOMÍA A partir del 1 de octubre
*La OPEP y Rusia acuerdan rebajar la oferta de petróleo en 100.000 barriles al día en plena crisis energética*
EFE - Viena - Actualizado Martes, 6 septiembre 2022 - 06:06
Con esta decisión ha quedado anulado el incremento del bombeo que se había adoptado en el encuentro anterior, aplicado en Septiembre.


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

La economía real, Consumo total de energía por país
en Mega Toneladas Equivalentes de Petróleo (MTOE), 2021:

Unidad: MTOE

1) China: 3652

2) ESTADOS UNIDOS: 2123

3) India: 927

4) Rusia: 811

5) Japón: 400

6) Brasil: 308

7) Corea del Sur: 298

8) Canadá: 289

9) Alemania: 286

10) Irán: 274



https://yearbook.enerdata.n


...


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que todavía deis crédito al experto cartucheras tiene merito, no lo voy a negar



Sólo con verle al cara al licenciado en sociología por la Universidad de La Laguna ya sabes que no puedes tomarle en serio.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> 
> *FOTOS: Las consecuencias de un nuevo ataque de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie*
> ...



PERO SI SE VEN LOS REACTORES AHÍ AL LADO!!!!!!! 
¡¡¡ESTÁN MUY LOCOS!!!

De verdad, seguimos vivos de milagro
¿No hay quien le diga a Zelensky que pare ya ????
Les interesa que pete Europa entera, si no, no lo entiendo
Misiles apuntando a los reactores...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Sep 2022)

Como se madruga por aquellos lares Arriondas...


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como se madruga por aquellos lares Arriondas...



Son las 10 de la mañana, una fría mañana, en los Urales, amigo.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Sep 2022)

Echo de menos el frio...y el cambio estacional...cosas de vivir en las afortunadas...

Aqui, o te subes al Teide...


----------



## Caracalla (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A USA no le interesa una uropa débil (pero tan poco fuerte). El tiempo dirá, pero creo que no habrá disolución, porque a ningún socio le interesa. Además después de toda la inversión monstruosa que se lleva haciendo desde hace 30 años....Y a nivel de borregada la tienen ganada, semos uropeos! Hasta los partidos ''ultranacionalistas'' son europeístas (sic).
> 
> Alemania sola no hace nada. Francia igual. Y los demás pintamos aún menos solos. Las élites actuales son muy mediocres pero tampoco son tontas, saben que ahora el tablero mundial no se da entre naciones, sino entre bloques continentales.
> 
> La UE es un proyecto que lo están metiendo con calzador. Para que haya una disolución política tiene que haber una guerra dentro de la UE, y también la descarto. Además lo de Rusia viene perfecto para buscar un enemigo europeo común y así fomentar la unidad y blabla.



Los Europeos no son idiotas. El enemigo Europeo común que permitira la unión de Eurasia es EEUU "Oceania".


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que es una medida estúpida y suicida, creo que no lo dudamos ninguno. La pregunta, dado que esa gente está bien preparada, es ¿por qué entonces? para mi la respuesta es obvia, tal como expresé en un mensaje anterior, quieren liquidar el actual sistema, y esto conlleva la ruina total de Europa, incluso de EEUU. No obstante éste quedaría en una segunda posición en la desintegración programada. Por el momento es Europa la que se va por el retrete de la historia hasta el sumidero.
> 
> No nos engañemos. Hemos estado observando medidas suicidas y cachondeándonos con las políticas del 'tiro en el pié'. Nada de esto es casual. Nada de esto es un error. No aceptemos el discurso simplista de la incapacidad de nuestros gobernantes, pues pese a que siendo tal, esta ha sido programada e implementada. Otros decidieron encumbrar a mediocres corruptos a esos puestos. El objetivo de ello, cada vez más claro.



No desconfíes de la enormidad de la estupidez humana, sobre todo si va acompañada de un ego monumental, como el de los dirigentes de occidente
Ellos también se van al guano en mayor o menor medida. Creo que realmente pensaban que sus amenazas iban a funcionar. Hasta ahora no se habían medido con un rival a su altura (que de momento va demostrando mayor altura, ya se verá cómo acaba esto)


----------



## tomasjos (6 Sep 2022)

"Licenciados en La Laguna abstenerse", era la coletilla en las ofertas de trabajo en los 90


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ya no hay mas gas ruso.
> 
> Ni mucho, ni poco.
> 
> ...



lo que yo me pregunto cual será la turbia tortuosa y sucia jugada real que tienen preparada contra china, les será posible implementarla antes de que USA en una guerra civil que cada vez se ve mas cercana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, perdone si puede haber fallo, si la pilla a toda leche y es destruida la capacidad de refrigeración el reactor peta por pura inercia térmica.



Día 5 sep, OIEA

Ucrania informó a la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) que una línea eléctrica de respaldo entre la planta de energía nuclear Zaporizhzhya del país (ZNPP) y una central térmica cercana fue desconectada deliberadamente hoy para extinguir un incendio, pero la línea en sí no fue dañado. La ZNPP continúa recibiendo la electricidad que necesita para su seguridad desde su único reactor en funcionamiento.

Después de que la conexión de la ZNPP a su última línea operativa restante de 750 kilovoltios (kV) se perdiera el viernes por la noche, la línea de reserva de 330 kV se usó para suministrar electricidad desde la ZNPP a la red. Ucrania informó al OIEA que esta línea de respaldo se volverá a conectar una vez que se haya extinguido el incendio.

*Uno de los seis reactores de la ZNPP sigue produciendo la electricidad que requiere la planta para la refrigeración y otras funciones de seguridad nuclear. El reactor se conectará a la red cuando se vuelva a encender la línea de 330 kV.*

También hoy, cuatro expertos del OIEA abandonaron la ZNPP como estaba previsto después de varios días de trabajo esencial de seguridad nuclear, protección y salvaguardias. Otros dos se quedan para mantener una presencia continua del OIEA en el lugar, lo que permitirá al Organismo observar la situación allí y realizar evaluaciones independientes






Update 98 – IAEA Director General Statement on Situation in Ukraine | IAEA







www.iaea.org






" Durante el día se registraron dos bombardeos de artillería sobre la ciudad de Energodar. En total, las tropas ucranianas dispararon seis proyectiles. Todas las unidades de la VFU fueron suprimidas por el fuego de respuesta de la artillería rusa. La situación de radiación en la central nuclear de Zaporozhye sigue siendo normal. "


Si se apaga el último reactor deberían entrar en funcionamiento los motores Diésel ( si no estoy equivocado)


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

En mi época de estudiante, la ULL tenía muy mala fama. Como ha dicho un conforero, es que incluso a la hora de contratar, el ver eso en el currículum ya les hacía fruncir el ceño.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Sep 2022)

La OTAN es la alianza militar más poderosa de la historia de la humanidad, y tenemos la suerte de formar parte de ella. Su superioridad es tal que solo con que algunos de sus miembros haya entregado equipamiento sobrante y viejo a Ucrania ha sido suficiente para poner de rodillas a rusia.


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La narrativa de la zona euro está cambiando. Hace unos meses era: "no habrá recesión". Recientemente cambió a: "habrá recesión, pero será superficial". Este fin de semana comenzamos a dar el último giro: “vamos rumbo a una profunda recesión”. El euro va a caer mucho más...
> 
> Jefe economista @IIF, ex estratega jefe de FX
> @Goldman Sachs & Economista de alto nivel
> ...



falta ponerle una banda sonora y lo sabes


----------



## justicia (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> 
> 
> *FOTOS: Las consecuencias de un nuevo ataque de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie*
> ...



El gobierno de Ucrania tirando pepinos que provee "gratuitamente" USA contra una central nuclear a 600km de Kiev y todo tan normal.

Estos meses pensaba que tarde o temprano Europa obligaría a negociar al subnormal de Kiev arrastrando muchísimos muertos a sus espaldas con un conflicto que se podía haber evitado perfectamente.

Esto... No puede acabar bien.

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hoy ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180581
> 
> ...



habría que quemar la sede de alguna eléctrica para dar ejemplo a los demás y tal....


----------



## Caracalla (6 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En realidad y más que Alemania, el aliado natural de Rusia debería ser... Francia. Lean a Chateaubriand...



Y España y resto de miembros del Imperio Español.


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que es una medida estúpida y suicida, creo que no lo dudamos ninguno. La pregunta, dado que esa gente está bien preparada, es ¿por qué entonces? para mi la respuesta es obvia, tal como expresé en un mensaje anterior, quieren liquidar el actual sistema, y esto conlleva la ruina total de Europa, incluso de EEUU. No obstante éste quedaría en una segunda posición en la desintegración programada. Por el momento es Europa la que se va por el retrete de la historia hasta el sumidero.
> 
> No nos engañemos. Hemos estado observando medidas suicidas y cachondeándonos con las políticas del 'tiro en el pié'. Nada de esto es casual. Nada de esto es un error. No aceptemos el discurso simplista de la incapacidad de nuestros gobernantes, pues pese a que siendo tal, esta ha sido programada e implementada. Otros decidieron encumbrar a mediocres corruptos a esos puestos. El objetivo de ello, cada vez más claro.



no generalicemos europa se va a la mierda pero España a saber, somos un pais surrealista, tener actualmente al Antonio como presidente así lo demuestra fehacientemente, nosotros a saber por donde salimos a ver si se invierte el Karma y de ser la putita de europa, europa pasa a ser nuestra putita, cosas mas raras hemos hecho


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es solo el principio.
> Y ahora, sin gas ruso de ninguna clase.
> En invierno tendremos que usar batamantas y calentarnos... ¿con bombillas incandescentes?
> 
> ...



calentarte sprint pasillo con batamanta o a ostias tu veras


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> en el pais de chernobil hasta los borricos deberían conocer las consecuencias de un accidente nuclear. No se puede subestimar la malicia ukronazi y hay que preguntarse en serio qué pretenden al bombardear la central con armas muy precisas, como himars y drones.
> Por ahora no han percutido en zonas críticas con demasiada contundencia y en cambio tratan desesperadamente de transferir su propia responsabilidad acusando increíblemente a Rusia del bombardeo.
> 
> Lo que me lleva a pensar que el objetivo del chantaje sea más amplio, por ej. sembrar el miedo en la población y ponerla en contra de la ocupación, un síndrome de estocolmo colectivo para "evitar" un desastre nuclear, y en ese sentido recuerda que el ente ukro Energoatom liberó un mapa de radiación previendo afectación de radiación solo en la zona ocupada.



Espero que no se crean ese mapa, porque desde que el mundo es mundo los vientos cambian de dirección cuando les parece.
Una muestra de lo que ya ha ocurrido lamentablemente: la radiación del desastre de Chernobyl se la tragó casi enterita Europa occidental. A Moscú no llegó nada.
Es lo que podemos esperar si nadie detiene a los monos con lanzamisiles


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Comentarios del mismo corte se pudieron leer a cientos cuando la aviación apareció en las lizas de la I GM. Daban penita esos rudimentarios artefactos de papel y madera. Los generales de artillería se partían la caja con ellos, y mira hoy. Resumiendo: te falta visión de futuro.



Igual la idea no esta mal pero no ahora mismo su implementación practica es la que es. Me repito otra vez, si es una buena idea se desarrollaran drones especificos con esas capacidades como se desarrollaron aviones de bombardeo en la WWI que no necesitaban que el ametrallador soltará la granada.


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Esto es solo el principio.
> Y ahora, sin gas ruso de ninguna clase.
> En invierno tendremos que usar batamantas y calentarnos... ¿con bombillas incandescentes?
> 
> ...



deberías abrir un hilo sobre la batamanta donde comprarla que modelos o marcas son los mejores etc...


----------



## Caracalla (6 Sep 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pero la zona ocupada ya no está bajo el paraguas de la propaganda ucra y el tema en si no se sostiene con la lógica. Yo oí que se puso precio a la energía eléctrica y que se iba a cobrar la otra parte y entendí que iba a la parte no ocupada pero ahora no sé por qué motivo, s*ólo hay dos de los seis reactores funcionando* así que no parece que sea el problema.
> 
> Ucrania con la guerra si que habrá reducido a mogollón el consumo eléctrico, de gas, de petróleo y de todo.
> 
> ...



Yo te lo explico.

Zelensky es un agente anglo y además profesa una religión que siente un absoluto desprecio por cualquier otra raza que no sea la suya. Para Zelensky no existe Ucrania, ni Rusia. Solo la raza eslava que ha sido un incordio muy grande para los suyos desde siempre. Por tanto... tener a eslavos matando eslavos y provocar una desgracia radioactiva que esté matando eslavos durante siglos es una gran victoria para él.

La alternativa es que Rusia ceda, agache la cabeza y por miedo a la locura de esta gentuza acepte las condiciones que le quieran imponer. Que pk no tienen nada que perder? Pk han parasitado la cúpula de una organización "eslava" lease por Ucrania y la utilizan en contra de sus propios miembros "los ucranianos". 

Zelensky quiere matar cuantos más eslavos mejor, si son del este de ucrania mucho mejor y si son rusos ya es éxito total. Pero has de ver esta guerra como una guerra de exterminio de eslavos y entonces todo te va a cuadrar.


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, puedes ver en tu tiempo que llevó a la élite francesa de finales del siglo XVIII a terminar como terminó…hay mucho Decker…



eso esta muy bien pero tu con la escusa de la edad y tal ni a los enemigos acérrimos quieres hacerles purga estalinista


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> habría que quemar la sede de alguna eléctrica para dar ejemplo a los demás y tal....



Está todoEuropa esperando a ver cuales son las grandes medidas para aliviar la factura de las familias pero creo que nos vamos a quedar como estabamos porque el cambio regulatorio como que no parece que vaya a ser visto lo visto ... La reforma va a ser la de siempre, emitir deuda.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hombre creo que es razonable pensar que tirarle bombas a una central nuclear no puede ser, en principio, cosa ni buena ni sana, pero dentro de lo que cabe, por la construcción y por ponerla en parada, se reduce algo el riesgo.
> 
> Aun asi es que deberia borrarse del mapa a Zelensky si su ejercito acierta a joder la central y causa un desastre (que es lo que creo que busca, para implicar a los paises aliados, que estan renqueando). Hay cosas que no son aceptables.
> 
> Es mas, la ONU deberia enviar cascos azules a todas las centrales nucleares ucranianas y poner a equipos de la OIEA a administrarlas.



Eso es justo lo que busca Ucrania, que las pongan bajo administración """independiente" y así la central seguirá generando electricidad para Ucrania aunque este en territorio ocupado por los rusos pero va a ser que no ... Que la destroce, total que más da, visto el nivel de psicopatia de los gobernantes actuales el tiempo que nos queda para un WWIII no es demasiado.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Dices la misma ONU que no dijo ni mu cuando la OTAN se saltó la aprobación de bombardeo de Sarajevo?
> 
> O la misma ONU que se fue de vacaciones con el ataque a Libia?
> 
> ...



O va la ONU o va la peña bética de Alcalá de Guadaira, pero lo suyo es que vaya alguien que no sea ni ruso ni ucraniano a ponerse en medio y que se dejen de tontear tirandole cosas que explotan a seis reactores nucelares de cojonmil megawatios.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso. La mitad de la generación nuclear y 1/4 de la total. Eso sí, parte de la otra generación es con carbones del Donbass, supongo que las plantas de carbón estarán en el Este en gran medida.




El carbón del Donbass va directamente a Rusia y de ahí a China.
Antes de está Operación quisieron importarlo de Australia pero había problemas porque no era de la misma calidad.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, un puto maremoto premium de 15 metros de altura no es exactamente "una ola". Son un griton de toneladas de agua que reventaron los muros de contención de Fukushima e inundaron todos los sotanos, lo que produjo la espectacular marimorena de explosiones de hidrogeno y la parada total de la refrigeración principal y auxiliar.



Es que no hace falta, es que es más fácil cargarse las piscinas de combustible donde hay muchíiiiiisimo más combustible y no tienen tanta cobertura de hormigón. Basta con dejarlas sin refrigeración, que se queden sin agua y nos íbamos a enterar, eso sería como tropecientos reactores petando.
Que en una piscina caben mogollón de recargas de combustible y el reactor solo tiene una.
En el esquema que cuelgo debajo, en la mitad derecha de la imagen vemos al reactor y a la derecha de todo la piscina de combustible gastado, se ve claramente que no está protegida por la cúpula del reactor, es otro edificio pegado con mucha menos protección:





Y los ucros tirando bombas, que por simple ley de probabilidades terminarán acertando con alguna piscina. Toco madera y rezo a todos los santos y dioses para que no acierten.
Angela Merkel era física y no lo hubiese permitido
Que los paren ya, pordios!!!


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E irte a dormir antes.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No a Hungria llega a través de otro gasoducto distinto que atraviesa el mar negro, creo que *South Stream* y ya han dicho que ellos no van a topar ni a aprobar sanciones al gas .. El que quiera poner un tope al precio de compra es libre de hacerlo fuera de la UE con la legislación propia de su propio país. Obligar a todos a suicidarse.
> 
> 
> Además dentro de la propia UE hay dos bandos .... Los países del Este que le hacen el juego a los anglos y el resto de países que estarían encantado de poder tomar posiciones más moderados pero que no van a poder mientras Von Der Leyen siga en su puesto ...



El South Stream no se construyo por las presiones habituales. Se construyo el Turk Stream.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Fukushima fue un verdadero milagro, se fundieron tres nucleos y las vasijas aguantaron la presión.



El reactor 3 explotó, hay pruebas, incluso un vídeo de la explosión el el que se ve claramente cómo sale volando la tapa del reactor, puede echar un vistazo al hilo de Fukushima
También colgamos en su día fotos tomadas por drones donde se ve muy claro que la tapa del reactor 3 había volado.
El supuesto milagro consistió en mentir a la población porque deberían haber desalojado millones de personas y no lo hicieron. Asumieron el brutal porcentaje de enfermedades causadas por la radiación que no se diagnosticaron como tales, abortos, etc. 

Durante años no se publicaron datos de mortalidad en las prefecturas de Fukushima y aledañas, ni siquiera publicaron estadísticas de enfermedades, con lo cual no había pruebas de las altas incidencias de cáncer y enfermedades asociadas al incremento de la radiación. 
Censura pura y dura, ese fue el milagro.

Todo esto lo contamos en el hilo de Fukushima durante años y aportando datos. Ahí siguen, aunque algunos de los enlaces puede que ya no estén, pero todos los foreros pudieron consultar en su día y comprobar que los datos que pusimos eran ciertos.

No duden ustedes, que si peta Zaporiya, nos mentirán igual. La excusa es siempre la misma: no causar pánico en la población. Es decir, que enfermemos y muramos sin dar guerra.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Objetivos de la estrategia de tensión


La ofensiva ucraniana para tratar de recuperar la región de Jerson continúa, aunque con el silencio mediático solicitado por Ucrania para preservar sus éxitos e impedir así que los misiles rusos la…




slavyangrad.es











Objetivos de la estrategia de tensión


06/09/2022


Continúa la ofensiva ucraniana para tratar de recuperar la región de Jerson continúa, aunque con el silencio mediático solicitado por Ucrania para preservar sus éxitos e impedir así que los misiles rusos las localidades _liberadas_. La discreción periodística no se limita a los medios nacionales, sino que se extiende a los medios internacionales, abiertamente dispuestos a seguir fielmente la línea marcada por el discurso oficial de Kiev. En realidad, las localidades _liberadas_ son escasas, aunque en los últimos días Ucrania ha anunciado la captura de Visokopole. Los próximos días dirán si Kiev consigue consolidar su presencia ahí y utilizar esa zona para avanzar sobre las tropas rusas. El escepticismo responde al desarrollo de la ofensiva ucraniana la semana pasada, cuando el avance más profundo sobre territorio ruso fue revertido en varios días.

Aunque Ucrania trata de recuperar territorio -los avances son necesarios por motivos propagandísticos-, el objetivo real de la ofensiva no es capturar toda la región de Jerson, o incluso su capital, por la vía militar. En los últimos meses se ha evidenciado que Ucrania ha adquirido, gracias al suministro militar de sus socios occidentales, una gran capacidad de destrucción, pero la superioridad rusa sigue siendo palpable incluso en los lugares que, como Jerson, sufren de la escasez de tropas. La estrategia de Ucrania pasa por destruir el puente de la presa de Novaya Kajovka, comprometiendo, no solo el paso sino las propias infraestructuras (Ucrania nunca ha tenido escrúpulos a la hora de destruir o bloquear las infraestructuras de suministro de agua, como ya conoce a la perfección la población de Donetsk, que sufre actualmente de falta de suministro, o la de Crimea, que vio cómo durante años Kiev bloqueaba el paso de agua al canal del norte de Crimea) o el puente Antonovsky, uno de los objetivos más repetidamente atacados. El último ataque ha vuelto a dejarlo fuera de uso y las dificultades hacen inviable su uso.

El puente Antonovsky es uno de los pocos accesos a Jerson desde la margen opuesta del río Dniéper, que en gran parte de la región ejerce actualmente de línea de separación entre los dos ejércitos. Hacer la situación inviable a base de constantes bombardeos y eliminando vías de suministros es la base de la estrategia ucraniana para expulsar a las tropas rusas de la ciudad de Jerson. Esa estrategia de máxima tensión es también la misma que Ucrania intenta utilizar en el resto del frente, con diferentes métodos e intensidad dependiendo de las posibilidades. En Crimea, esa estrategia se ha limitado al uso de pequeños drones para causar en bases militares daños que suponen más un éxito para la propaganda que en términos militares reales. En Donetsk, los bombardeos aleatorios de diferentes zonas de la ciudad buscan minar la confianza de la población en la protección que le prometieron las tropas rusas y el lanzamiento de minas antipersona busca ejercer de castigo colectivo contra una población que Kiev nunca tuvo intención de recuperar.

En el caso de Energodar, la situación es aún más clara. El fracasado intento de desembarco de la semana pasada difícilmente buscaba capturar la central o la ciudad y posiblemente no fuera más que un intento de desestabilizar la situación como hacen cada semana los grupos de sabotaje vinculados al SBU y al adiestramiento que suministra Gran Bretaña. Pese al intento ucraniano de obstaculizar al máximo la visita, que al contrario que el día a día de la ciudad, contaba con la atención mediática, los expertos y el director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica llegaron a Zaporozhie y, atravesando el frente -Rusia proponía su llegada desde el lado ruso, pero la visita se celebró según los términos ucranianos-, pudieron acceder a las infraestructuras, donde observaron, no solo la seguridad de la central, sino también los daños causados por los bombardeos de las últimas semanas.

Ya lejos del peligro del frente, el director del Organismo, Antonio Grossi, afirmó a los medios que la presencia de los inspectores suponía una diferencia “entre el día y la noche”. Sin embargo, lejos de calmarse, la situación continúa empeorando. Con la ayuda de sus socios occidentales y de su prensa afín, Ucrania ha instalado en la conciencia colectiva la idea del _terrorismo nuclear_ de Rusia. Ayer por la tarde, informaban de nuevos bombardeos contra la central varios medios rusos. Desde 2014, Kiev ha demonizado, deportado o vetado a periodistas o medios rusos que accedieran directamente a los territorios de la RPD y la RPL, por lo que actualmente toda información de esos territorios procede necesariamente de medios rusos. Habitualmente caracterizados en Ucrania y en Occidente como medios de propaganda, su información es simplemente ignorada por agencias de prensa y medios occidentales, que continúan repitiendo los comunicados de prensa o discursos de Volodymyr Zelensky y sus asesores. La voz pasiva o las construcciones verbales impersonales se han convertido en la norma para informar de los bombardeos contra la central o sus alrededores sin mencionar al culpable, aunque algunos medios continúan ajustándose aún más férreamente al discurso ucraniano y hablan de bombardeos rusos sobre la planta nuclear bajo su control, en la que tiene presencia y cuya seguridad es clave para la población bajo su control.

Más duro que en ocasiones anteriores, el bombardeo causó daños en la central -aunque no peligro de radiación, ya que la central, de construcción moderna, está preparada para soportar esa presión- y un incendio que puso en peligro el suministro. El incendio hizo peligrar el suministro eléctrico del único reactor aún en funcionamiento. Según afirmó ayer Energoatom, la empresa ucraniana que sigue manteniendo el control técnico de la planta, fue necesario desconectar el reactor del suministro eléctrico, con lo que la central quedó aislada del sistema eléctrico ucraniano. No se trata de la primera ocasión en que se produce una desconexión similar -como en aquella ocasión, Energoatom culpó a un bombardeo ruso-, aunque el aumento de la frecuencia de este tipo de incidentes sí es una novedad.

Sumida en una importante crisis energética a causa del boomerang del efecto de las sanciones contra el sector energético ruso, la Unión Europea continúa apoyando medidas para cerrar el mercado al petróleo ruso. En esta ocasión, se trata de la medida de los países del G7 de imponer un tope de precio al petróleo ruso, una medida ya anticipada y a la que Moscú siempre ha prometido responder con represalias. La paralización del suministro de gas a la Unión Europea es la represalia más evidente -Rusia ya ha anunciado que no reanudará de momento el suministro de gas a través del Nord Stream-1-, pero lo es también la desconexión definitiva de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie del sistema eléctrico ucraniano. Una energía que sería necesaria para Ucrania ante la temporada de invierno, pero que posiblemente supusiera un excedente que exportar a la Unión Europea, presentándose así como un socio fiable y un aliado en un momento difícil y obteniendo también valiosos ingresos para las diezmadas arcas del Estado.

La actuación de Ucrania, con demostrativos bombardeos acompañados de acusaciones de auto bombardeos, y el papel de sus socios extranjeros suponen escasos incentivos para Rusia para mantener la conexión de la central con el otro lado del Dniéper, desde donde Kiev continuará atacando la zona con el claro objetivo de hacer la situación insostenible. La visita del OIEA no ha solventado los problemas de seguridad ni el funcionamiento de una central nuclear bajo control técnico ucraniano en un territorio bajo control militar ruso, por lo que es probable que la tensión se mantenga o incluso aumente y con ella el peligro para la población civil a ambos lados del frente. No se trata únicamente del riesgo de perder el suministro eléctrico, sino del peligro a ser expuestos a un incidente nuclear causado por el intento de crear una situación insostenible en las zonas más amplias posibles del frente. En ese juego, todo objetivo es aceptable, sea un puente sobre el Dniéper o la central nuclear más grande de Europa.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El South Stream no se construyo por las presiones habituales. Se construyo el Turk Stream.



Gracias. No soy experto en gasoductos aunque pronto creo que lo vamos a ser todos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aún parados puede haber lío, el cuatro de Fukushima estaba parado y al caer barras usadas se lió. El cinco casi da un susto al perder refrigeración.






Mabuse dijo:


> Aún parados puede haber lío, el cuatro de Fukushima estaba parado y al caer barras usadas se lió. El cinco casi da un susto al perder refrigeración.



La piscina del 4 fue la peor historia de terror, porque la estructura falló y se caía. Durante meses intentando apuntalarla mientras la intentaban vaciar, etc, etc.
Imaginen lo que pueden hacer esos imbéciles ucranianos tirando bombas al tuntún en una central nuclear con tantos reactores y piscinas de refrigeración.

NO PUEDO ENTENDER QUE NO OBLIGUEN AL IDIOTA DE ZELENSKY A PARAR LOS BOMBARDEOS A LA CENTRAL NUCLEAR DE ZAPORIYA

¿Borrel no tiene nada que decir? ¿Nadie dice nada?
Esto sí que es incomprensible. No pueden poner al mando de países a gente tan ignorante ante tan grandes peligros reales.
Se ven en la tele tan seguros de sí mismos que no me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

La cara que tiene este hombre.....no ha parado de criticar a la OIEA, incluso dándoles órdenes sobre que tenían que hacer y decir, demostrando que no solo no le importa su veredictos, si no que el mismo es quien debe ordenarlos. Y ahora no solo suelta esto, si no que además vuelve a culpar de nuevo y tacha de terrorristas a los Rusos por "bombardearse así mismos" ¿Nadie se da cuenta de que no se puede dar tanto poder a un loco al que la misma prensa Europea trataba de dictador? Un loco que considera esto un juego y mientras envia civiles a la muerte, el se hace portadas en Vogue con su mujercita. Solo has de dar a un cómico que no valia para nada más un gran poder, convencerlo de que está por encima del bien y del mal (parece creerse el mismo que va a salvar Europa, cuando es culpable de la mala situación de Europa) y obtendrás lo que has obtenido, un dictador que piensa que por ser el puede hacer lo que quiera, porque todo lo que haga estará bien hecho (que es lo que han conseguido los líderes Europeos al agachar la cabeza cada vez que les da órdenes, no por el, si no por congraciarse con EEUU)

*Zelenski asegura que a Rusia no le importa el veredicto del OIEA sobre Zaporiyia*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado este lunes que a Rusia "no le importa lo que diga" el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), después de que las tropas rusas hayan supuestamente dañado con un bombardeo un sistema energético de la central nuclear d Zaporiyia durante la visita del organismo.

"Considero que el hecho de que Rusia esté haciendo esto ahora mismo, justo en vísperas de las conclusiones del OIEA, es muy elocuente. Bombardear el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia significa que al Estado terrorista no le importa lo que diga el OIEA", ha aseverado.


----------



## asakopako (6 Sep 2022)

Qué alegría, qué alboroto, otro rusito piloto





__





Magníficas noticias: 50.000 CERDOS rusos AJUSTICIADOS en Ucrania


50.000 hijos de puta eliminados por la gloriosa nación ucraniana, esa que decíais las furcias putinejas que no existía y que recibirían a la horda turcochina con flores y banda de música. Lo próximo ya lo sé. ñiñiñi las cifras son falsa ñiñiñi propaganda otanista satanista ñiñiñiñi Y eso que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que no tiene ni puto sentido, esa central tiene lineas que van a zona ucraniana. Si quiere cortar suministro tiene mucho mas facil atacando los transformadores que van a la parte rusa con varillas de grafito. Es de primero de bombardeo de infraestructuras.



Creo que ya lo hicieron, o al menos se ha publicado que dañaron las líneas que iban a la parte rusa. Los ucros van a hacer el máximo daño de *todas *las formas posibles. El *todas * es el troblema


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Creo que EEUU se ha visto ante la tesitura de desintegrarse, o prolongar su agonía (es obvio que caerán) unos años más, sacrificando a Europa.
> 
> Si los 500 millones de Europeos, que consumimos solo por detrás de los yankis, nos hundimos en el lodo y dejamos de consumir, hay más pastel para los anglos restantes.
> 
> ...



no seamos tan pesimistas aquí la que va marcar la diferencia y hará grande a España de nuevo es la CABRA DE LA LEGION y lo sabéis


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> no hace falta romper ningún reactor para armar un cirio del copon,
> 
> 
> _Videoblogger: "Bueno, por lo que sé, la unidad de potencia no se destruye fácilmente..."
> ...



También causarían contaminación radiactiva a lo bestia, son muchas toneladas.
De todos modos el combustible que han llevado a los tanques de almacenamiento en seco ya ha se ha desintegrado en buena parte. 
He mencionado como más peligroso al combustible que todavía está en las piscinas porque la cadena de decaimiento radiactivo, está más alta, me refiero que aún quedan muchos elementos radiactivos por aparecer y sus emisiones radiactivas tardarán más años en irse apagando


----------



## Octubrista (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Está todoEuropa esperando a ver cuales son las grandes medidas para aliviar la factura de las familias pero creo que nos vamos a quedar como estabamos porque el cambio regulatorio como que no parece que vaya a ser visto lo visto ... La reforma va a ser la de siempre, emitir deuda.



Da exactamente lo mismo, el precio que se paga por el valor de la energía finalmente se hará patente sobre el propio ciudadano, ya sea directamente en las facturas, o indirectamente mediante impuestos (deuda o subvenciones), o mediante carencias y pobreza, paro, etc.

Simplemente, las élites, tratan de marear la perdiz, pero finalmente llega esa realidad del coste energético al conjunto de la sociedad, y todas las consecuencias.


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2022)

EN JULIO Y AGOSTO ESPAÑA FUE EL MAYOR IMPORTADOR DE GAS LUCUADO RUSO.

750 millones de euros de regalito para PUTINIANO.











España fue el mayor importador global de gas licuado ruso este verano


Crece la importación española de combustibles fósiles rusos. Solo en julio y agosto España pagó 750 millones de euros por gas natural licuado a petroleras del país eurasiático. Los ingresos por las exportaciones rusas de combustibles fósiles en los seis primeros meses desde que comenzó la...




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

Luego nos quejamos de Europa, pero en todos los paises cuecen habas. En meses anteriores teníamos titulares a patadas como estos:
*Japón impone nuevas sanciones contra dos bancos de Rusia y uno de Bielorrusia por la invasión de Ucrania
Japón amplía sanciones a 71 empresas y 141 personas vinculadas a Rusia*

Pues ayer responde Rusia con una nimiedad respecto a las sanciones que ha puesto Japón a Rusia, no porque tuviesen nada que ver en este enfrentamiento, si no pura y llanamente porque su amo EEUU se lo ordenó. Pobrecillos, ahora les va a costar simplemente un poco más visitar las islas Kuriles ¡¡Como se atreve Rusia, es injustificable!! Yo te pongo todas las sanciones que me da la gana pese a que no me hayas hecho nada y si respondes de la forma más mínima, eres lo peor y me hago el mártir. Yo no se en que mundo viven estos políticos que piensan que ellos pueden hacer lo que quieran y el resto de paises han de agachar la cabeza y dar las gracias.

*"Japón* ha protestado contra la rescisión por parte de Rusia de varios acuerdos que desde hace décadas facilitaban las visitas a las disputadas islas Kuriles de sus exresidentes japoneses, y ha calificado la decisión de "*injustificable*".
"Desde nuestro punto de vista, *esta situación deriva de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*, pero ahora están intentando trasladar la culpa a nuestro lado, por lo que *protestamos enérgicamente*", ha dicho el ministro de Exteriores japonés, Yoshimasa Hayashi, en una rueda de prensa."


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que europa se va a empobrecer ni cotiza. Pero de ahí a que se diluya todo el chiringuito que han montado no lo veo.



tu te ves en 2 años de Gigolo o no?


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> CORTES ELECTRICOS
> 
> Sin prisa pero sin pausa. Este mes, tal como vaticinamos hace unos días, el tope del gas ya está a 0.19€ el KWh, lo que viene a ser el doble que una factura normal y dicho concepto ha subido ni más ni menos que un 50% en menos de un mes.
> 
> ...



alternativas 4 pares de calcetines térmicos forro polar y pantalón de forro polar, batamanta encima y pasamontañas y listo, anda que no sois flanders


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y USA más .... mucho más ..... USA es lo que es porque absorbe recursos del resto del mundo a escala agujero negro. Eso se le va a negar, ya no va a disponer más de esos recursos.
> 
> Se está conformando un nuevo bloque económico que va a controlar el 70 % de los recursos mundiales. Esos recursos se nos van a negar. Gastar 10 litros de petroleo para fabricar un iWatch, mientras la gente se muere de hambre por medio mundo, no tiene sentido. Todo eso se nos va a negar.



resumen guerra civil usa


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

Las ratas se dan un festín, desde luego


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En España, corregidme si me equivoco, hay mucho más consumo eléctrico en verano que en invierno.



Aquí dicen que no

https://chcenergia.es/blog/en-que-m...os de Red,febrero con 300 kWh aproximadamente.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Publico un mensaje de vídeo de los combatientes de las AFU, por si lo borran o necesitan traducción
(Usted preguntó - nosotros informamos). Texto para aquellos que son demasiado perezosos para descargar o necesitan una traducción del idioma ucraniano

Discurso en vídeo al Comandante Supremo de las AFU Vladimir Aleksandrovich Zelensky:
Somos militares del 2º pelotón de la 2ª compañía del 59º batallón de fusileros separado y grabamos este vídeo en memoria de nuestros hermanos caídos, y también con el propósito de informar a la sociedad ucraniana sobre la situación en la 53ª brigada separada a la que fuimos asignados por casualidad o incluso por malicia.
En caso de que desaparezcamos sin dejar rastro, le pedimos que eche la culpa al mando de la 53ª OMB y al Equipo de Combate de la 59ª Brigada: el mando de la 53ª Brigada, al no disponer de todos los medios técnicos para las operaciones militares, utiliza a las compañías de fusileros adscritas como carne de cañón, dando órdenes de equipar las posiciones en las zonas ya acribilladas directamente contra el enemigo (es decir, contra nosotros). Al mismo tiempo, abandonan a los heridos a su suerte y se niegan a llevarse los cuerpos de los muertos. Motivado por el hecho de que es imposible evacuar sin pérdidas de sus unidades.
Al conocer el lugar de la muerte le asignan el estatus de "persona desaparecida", mientras que a los que se vieron obligados a retirarse bajo el fuego de la artillería enemiga se les acusa de abandono criminal no autorizado de sus posiciones. El comandante del tercer pelotón de la segunda compañía, el teniente mayor del 59º OSB, así como sus subordinados, fueron acusados de embriaguez, lo cual es una absoluta mentira y calumnia.
Nosotros, 2º Pelotón, 2ª Compañía, expresamos nuestra desconfianza en el mando de la 53ª Brigada y del 59º Batallón de Fusileros Destacado. Al mismo tiempo, no rechazamos las órdenes de combate, pero no como parte de la 53ª IRB y la 59ª OSB. Al no tener una correcta planificación de las órdenes de combate, la defensa y el apoyo técnico, y transmitir información falsa sobre los muertos y heridos.
VOGLAS (juego de palabras comprensible en el dialecto local sin traducción)









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Gotthard (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Es que no hace falta, es que es más fácil cargarse las piscinas de combustible donde hay muchíiiiiisimo más combustible y no tienen tanta cobertura de hormigón. Basta con dejarlas sin refrigeración, que se queden sin agua y nos íbamos a enterar, eso sería como tropecientos reactores petando.
> Que en una piscina caben mogollón de recargas de combustible y el reactor solo tiene una.
> En el esquema que cuelgo debajo, en la mitad derecha de la imagen vemos al reactor y a la derecha de todo la piscina de combustible gastado, se ve claramente que no está protegida por la cúpula del reactor, es otro edificio pegado con mucha menos protección:
> 
> ...



Nos ha pillado esto con la mayor coleccion posible de inutiles y cantamañanas en la política.

El problema es que Merkel no podria volver ni aunque quisiera. Demasiado criterio propio para ser gobernadora de la colonia alemana de USA. Ya se han encargado de enterrarla con calumnias y difamaciones echandole la culpa de depender del gas ruso, y olvidandose de que esta mierda la montaron los putos socialistas del SPD/Verdes como alternativa ecolojeta a la energia nuclear y termica fosil y se asumio como política de estado, la "ostpolitik" que los mismo juntaletras que hoy la critican se masturbaban elogiandola.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Imágenes de un enorme incendio en un depósito de petróleo en Kryvyi Rih, donde el ejército ruso ha lanzado un ataque con misiles

Se están quemando importantes reservas de combustible del enemigo: los bomberos que llegan al lugar no pueden atajar el incendio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Satori (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Igual la idea no esta mal pero no ahora mismo su implementación practica es la que es. Me repito otra vez, si es una buena idea se desarrollaran drones especificos con esas capacidades como se desarrollaron aviones de bombardeo en la WWI que no necesitaban que el ametrallador soltará la granada.



Hay drones de reconocimiento y hay drones de ataque, hechos específicamente para ello. Dentro de los drones de ataque, los hay que son como aviones, es decir que tienen armamento aparte y otros que son como misiles, es decir que son "drones suicidas" por así decirlo.

Dicho ésto, lo que me parece increible es que el espectro electromagnetico en el frente de guerra no esté absolutamente colapsado por medidas de guerra y contramedidas electrónicas. Para que esos drones caseros o de bajo coste sean controlados y puedan mandar señales de video tienen que tener buena comunicación, y ésto es algo que no me explico.


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Sep 2022)

*Se empieza a mover el gasoducto RUSIA-INDIA pasando por Afganistán*







bp ha pronosticado un futuro sólido para el gas natural, que en 2050 proporcionaría el 22 % de la energía primaria en su escenario de futuro “rápido”, en comparación con el 45 % de las energías renovables. Sobre todo, el gas natural también logra sobrevivir en el escenario geopolítico, como lo demuestra la guerra de Ucrania de 6 meses. En pocas palabras,* es una predicción segura que el gas se mantendrá bastante constante entre 2020 y 2050, mientras que el petróleo y el carbón comenzarán a disminuir en 2025 o más o menos*. 


Por otro lado, según una estimación reciente de julio de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, las exportaciones rusas de gas por gasoducto a la UE caerán más de un 55 % entre 2021 y 2025, quizás, en un caso acelerado, más de un 75 %. 

*Esto se convierte en un escenario extremadamente favorable para que India trabaje en un proyecto de gasoducto desde Rusia.* De manera significativa, el martes pasado, el destacado diario ruso Nezavisimaya Gazeta publicó un informe sobre la visita del director general de gas ruso Leviathan Gazprom, Alexey Miller, a Ashgabat y su reunión con el presidente de Turkmenistán, Serdar Berdimuhamedov, que, entre otras cosas, señaló que un proyecto de gasoducto para enviar gas ruso a la región del sur de Asia estaría bajo consideración en Moscú. 

Por cierto, para el beneficio de los no iniciados, luego de la transición en el liderazgo en Turkmenistán en marzo, *el eje estratégico Moscú-Ashgabat ha tenido un cambio de imagen fenomenal*. El lunes, en Moscú, el presidente Putin confirió el alto honor de Rusia de la Orden del Mérito de la Patria a Berdimuhamedov en un gesto simbólico que significa el gran aprecio del Kremlin por el *gesto de Turkmenistán de rechazar una propuesta de Bruselas buscando suministros adicionales de gas para la UE a través de Azerbaiyán* y ¡Turquía para reemplazar el gas ruso! 

El jefe de Gazprom, Miller, dijo a la televisión turcomana en una entrevista que Rusia tiene la intención de “continuar con las compras a gran escala de gas turkmeno a largo plazo”. Evidentemente, Moscú está absorbiendo el excedente de gas turkmeno (después de las exportaciones a China) para evitar que la UE u otros terceros hagan política con él contra Rusia. 

El diario citó la opinión de un experto de que, dado que el mercado interno de Rusia ya está sobreabastecido y el mercado europeo se está "cerrando gradualmente" para el gas ruso, y Turkmenistán y Rusia están llevando a cabo los suministros a China de todos modos, "la coordinación y las actividades conjuntas para el gas los suministros a Pakistán e India ya no parecen algo fantástico. D*ados los contactos recientes entre las autoridades de la Federación Rusa y Afganistán sobre temas económicos, cada vez hay más lógica en el trabajo conjunto de Gazprom con Turkmenistán en la implementación de TAPI (oleoducto Turkmenistán-Afganistán-Pakistán-India)”.


El diario agregó que Turkmenistán estará abierto a la idea de que Rusia construya un gasoducto en su territorio que conduzca al sur para comercializar el gas ruso.* Reveló que Kabul no solo es receptivo, sino que ya se han llevado a cabo negociaciones entre las autoridades rusas y talibanes sobre la construcción de un oleoducto a Afganistán, y un acuerdo está listo para la firma. 

Todo esto parece estar relacionado con la reciente visita del Ministro de Comercio e Industria afgano con una delegación de funcionarios del Ministerio de Finanzas para consultas de una semana en Moscú a mediados de agosto por suministros de trigo, gas y petróleo. Reuters también informó por separado que las conversaciones están en las “etapas finales sobre los términos de un contrato para que Afganistán compre gasolina y benceno de Rusia”. 

Por supuesto, un proyecto de gasoducto ruso, en lugar de TAPI, es un juego de pelota completamente diferente. Gazprom tiene una enorme experiencia en la construcción y operación de oleoductos. En efecto, esta idea presagia que Turkmenistán se convertirá en un centro energético que conectará la red de gas rusa con el vasto mercado del sur de Asia. 









100 years of Russian gas for India - Indian Punchline


Yamal LNG Project in Siberia, Russia (File photo) India is taking baby steps toward green energy. Two of India’s biggest business houses are spearheading it — Adani and Ambani groups. India has made several ambitious commitments at the Glasgow climate summit and two key pledges were that India’s...



www.indianpunchline.com


----------



## Como El Agua (6 Sep 2022)

Actualización de territorios bajo control de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

* El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva en dirección a Artemivsk* - noticia principal del Estado Mayor de las AFU

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han realizado tres ataques con misiles y más de 35 ataques aéreos, y han disparado unos 50 lanzacohetes
▪ Las unidades rusas siguen asaltando las zonas de Soledar, Zaitsevo, Shakhty Butovka y Spartak;









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los países del Este están totalmente curados de espanto. Es decir, ellos te dicen que peor que en los 90 no van a estar, salvo guerra o catastrofe natural.
> La caída del comunismo fue una implosión, es complicado hacernos una idea aquí, pues lo más parecido sería la posguerra. No hay memoria histórica real. Hay mucha gente, y menores de 30 años que tienen muy presentes los padecimientos, las privaciones, el frío, la liquidación de los ahorros. No se lo han contado sus abuelos, lo han vivido.
> Y por eso en general pasan de la guerra.



aparte de los que pudieron salir por patas de allí el numero de suicidios de hombres aumento alarmantemente, aumentando la proporción de varias mujeres por hombre y aun no se han recuperado de aquello


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca objetivos de los terroristas ucranianos

Las páginas de publicidad ucranianas confirman la llegada de fuerzas de las AFU a las regiones de Zaporizhzhya y Mykolayiv, así como a Kryvyy Rih.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Joe Biden no cree que Rusia deba ser reconocida como patrocinadora del terrorismo

Durante una conferencia de prensa en la Casa Blanca, el presidente estadounidense respondió negativamente a una pregunta sobre si consideraba necesario añadir a Rusia a la lista de Estados patrocinadores del terrorismo. Así lo informó el corresponsal de Reuters en la Casa Blanca, Jeff Mason, en Twitter.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hay drones de reconocimiento y hay drones de ataque, hechos específicamente para ello. Dentro de los drones de ataque, los hay que son como aviones, es decir que tienen armamento aparte y otros que son como misiles, es decir que son "drones suicidas" por así decirlo.
> 
> Dicho ésto, lo que me parece increible es que el espectro electromagnetico en el frente de guerra no esté absolutamente colapsado por medidas de guerra y contramedidas electrónicas. Para que esos drones caseros o de bajo coste sean controlados y puedan mandar señales de video tienen que tener buena comunicación, y ésto es algo que no me explico.



Lo que sí hay son;

15/17 min ------ pepasos pepasos boooommmmmmmm

Pelotudo de 4 hélices que se meten por los árboles


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> He alquilado una casa en Yakuts
> Veremos, soy de burgos que aún hace más frío que allí



y que a se le a perdido a uno de burgos en la Siberia cercana al circulo Ártico, estas promocionado productos e burgos allí como el licor tizona? o cogiste el espigón y te pusiste andar y has llegado hasta allí?


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Importante: Anteriormente escribí sobre cómo las "balizas" se encuentran a menudo en el equipo militar de las AFU. Aquí está la confirmación fotográfica.

Se trata de un sistema estadounidense de reconocimiento automático y georreferenciación que transmite una señal a los satélites. Orbcomm es una filial de Orbital ATK, uno de los diamantes militares del complejo militar-industrial estadounidense. Este sistema les permite supervisar en línea el movimiento de cada pieza de equipo marcada.

Por lo tanto, nuestros combatientes deben inspeccionar cuidadosamente el equipo de trofeos. En algún lugar cerca del asiento del mecánico del conductor seguro que hay esto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

Un recordatorio


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Eso es un wishful thinking gráfico. Solo Dios sabe que composición de vientos habrá el dia que los pirados de los ucros rompan algo serio en uno de los reactores. No obstante los rusos han dejado trabajando uno solo para minimizar riesgos, si peta una vasija, que es dificil porque es hormigon armado muy grueso, se va a encontrar con todo el uranio con las barras de control colocadas.
> 
> Este es un meteograma de Zaporiye, en el meandro del Dnieper cerca de Energodar. El viento sopla en la direccion que le sale de los cojones, mayormente, cada dia y a una nube de aire ionizado y particulas radioactivas tarda varias semanas en diluirse. En chernobil el viento que hubo esos dias fue componente noroeste y se jodio toda europa del este y escandinavia.
> 
> ...



obviamente hay que diferenciar lo que ocurrirá en Europa de lo que ocurrirá en spain que será completamente diferente.

se aplica el teorema de Paco Europa a tomar por culo España a tomar por saco pero bien 

En Europa se producirá un desastre nuclear de proporciones épicas que arrasara el continente.

España por otra parte, debido las interacciones de la radiación entrante con las centrales nucelares Gabachas se producirá un pulso masivo electromagnético multidimensional Espacio Temporal que hará viajar a España en el tiempo hasta 1940, hasta aquí me dejan leer


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> De los cascos azules mejor no fiarse demasiado.



como te descuides te violan


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son las 10 de la mañana, una fría mañana, en los Urales, amigo.



que se desayuna allí? dan carajillos de vodka?


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Echo de menos el frio...y el cambio estacional...cosas de vivir en las afortunadas...
> 
> Aqui, o te subes al Teide...



que tienes un puesto en lo turístico o eres un funcionario Godo Escala A++?


----------



## Como El Agua (6 Sep 2022)

Pérdidas de Ucrania, fuente Federación Rusa, durante el contraataque a Kherson del 29 de agosto al 6 de septiembre

3100 personal militar
152 tanques
151 vehículos de combate de infantería
110 vehículos blindados de combate
56 camionetas blindadas
17 vehículos especiales

7 SU-25
1 SU-24
3 MIG-29
3 Mi-8


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> No desconfíes de la enormidad de la estupidez humana, sobre todo si va acompañada de un ego monumental, como el de los dirigentes de occidente
> Ellos también se van al guano en mayor o menor medida. Creo que realmente pensaban que sus amenazas iban a funcionar. Hasta ahora no se habían medido con un rival a su altura (que de momento va demostrando mayor altura, ya se verá cómo acaba esto)



teníamos que haber seguido el modelo gallego en Europa darles una fachada lamentable del pais peor por dentro tener un pais rico de cojones sin que nadie lo supiera, poniéndonos siempre de canto en las movidas anglos y sin bases americanas


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

Sobre el tema del apresamiento de armamento occidental en el frente. Tal y como lo habiamos comentado con el posible HIMMARS capturado, hay que tener cuidado. ...balizas satelitales....

Important! Earlier, I wrote that "beacons" are often found on military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Here is photo proof.

This is an American system of automatic recognition and binding to the terrain, which transmits a signal to satellites. Orbcomm is a subsidiary of Orbital ATK, one of the military diamonds of the US military-industrial complex. This system allows you to monitor the movement of each marked piece of equipment online.

Therefore, our fighters need to carefully inspect captured equipment. Somewhere near the place of the driver, it can definitely be this.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## pgas (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> También causarían contaminación radiactiva a lo bestia, son muchas toneladas.
> De todos modos el combustible que han llevado a los tanques de almacenamiento en seco ya ha se ha desintegrado en buena parte.
> He mencionado como más peligroso al combustible que todavía está en las piscinas porque la cadena de decaimiento radiactivo, está más alta, me refiero que aún quedan muchos elementos radiactivos por aparecer y sus emisiones radiactivas tardarán más años en irse apagando




claro, pero esas piscinas donde el combustible se enfría durante 4 o 5 años están dentro del edificio del reactor,








vuelvo a insistir, los monos lanzamisiles no pueden darse cuenta ahora de un riesgo del que ellos mismos advirtieron en marzo cuando los rusos tomaron la central






https://snriu.gov.ua/storage/app/sites/1/uploaded-files/Letter_to_UN_05.03.22_FINAL.pdf


----------



## visaman (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> O va la ONU o va la peña bética de Alcalá de Guadaira, pero lo suyo es que vaya alguien que no sea ni ruso ni ucraniano a ponerse en medio y que se dejen de tontear tirandole cosas que explotan a seis reactores nucelares de cojonmil megawatios.



con 1 batallón de nekanes vascas vale de sobra.


----------



## Caracalla (6 Sep 2022)

Comer pe


Galiciaverde dijo:


> El reactor 3 explotó, hay pruebas, incluso un vídeo de la explosión el el que se ve claramente cómo sale volando la tapa del reactor, puede echar un vistazo al hilo de Fukushima
> También colgamos en su día fotos tomadas por drones donde se ve muy claro que la tapa del reactor 3 había volado.
> El supuesto milagro consistió en mentir a la población porque deberían haber desalojado millones de personas y no lo hicieron. Asumieron el brutal porcentaje de enfermedades causadas por la radiación que no se diagnosticaron como tales, abortos, etc.
> 
> ...



Comer pescado en Japón es jugar a la ruleta Rusa.

A mi modo de ver, esa isla es inhabitable y lo será por muchos años. Una pena pk es de los pocos sitios que me hubiese gustado visitar algún día.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Sobre la central nuclear Zaporiya:

"....
*Especificaciones*
Todas las unidades de potencia son del mismo tipo: el reactor VVER-1000 fabricado por Izhora Plants , la turbina Turboatom K-1000-60/1500-2 y el generador TVV-1000-4 de la asociación Elektrosila .

ZNPP está conectado con el sistema energético unido de Ucrania por cuatro líneas eléctricas de 750 kV y una de 330 kV. Una de las líneas de 750 kV conduce al otro lado del embalse de Kakhovka , la otra a Novaya Kakhovka .* La línea de 330 kV conduce a la cercana TPP de Zaporizhzhya .*

La central genera anualmente alrededor de 40 mil millones de kWh de electricidad, lo que representa una quinta parte de la producción total anual de electricidad en Ucrania y la mitad de su producción en las centrales nucleares de Ucrania...."

El tema sobre el que estamos ahora es la línea de 330 que es la última que se ha desconectado por un incendio, la TPP de Zaporiya es una central térmica, la más potente de Ucraina. Funciona con carbón y gas, al parecer está fuera de servicio y sólo abastece de energía como intermediaria a través de la central nuclear.

La TPP: La estación utiliza aparamenta exterior con tensiones de 150 y 330 kV. 



Combustible principalcarbón , gas natural / petróleoUnidades de caldera4xTPP312A (en funcionamiento) - en carbón
3xTGMP-204 (terminado) - en gasNúmero de unidades de potencia2x300 MW (carbón)
2x325 MW (carbón)
3x800 MW (gas)









Запорожская ТЭС — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org






Si se corta la línea de 330 las ciudades afectadas entre otras son, Odessa, Ivano-frankivsk y Ternópil. Como ocurrió en 2014, cuando un fallo en la nuclear dejó sin energía esas ciudades.

ЧП на Запорожской АЭС обошлось без утечки радиации


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

Son aviones mayormente eslovacos, polacos, búlgaros.... Menos el su-24.... Lo demas se los "regalan " a cambio de nuevos aviones occidentales.

Lo interesante es ver quien los vuela.

Calculo que hasta los 400 aviones, no tendran problema.... . . Los pilotos son otra cosa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

*La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur consta de cinco oleadas, en las que participan 45 mil combatientes*
Hoy, 11:26
0

La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kherson, que comenzó hace más de una semana, está siendo muy dura. Al mismo tiempo, las primeras ondas de choque que asaltaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF incluyeron exclusivamente fuerzas especiales y personal militar ucraniano entrenado en el Reino Unido, la República Checa y Polonia durante varios meses. Así lo informa el canal Legitimny Telegram, citando una fuente en la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, quien explicó la estrategia de Kyiv.





ue según la idea del mando militar, la ofensiva en el sur consta de cinco oleadas, en las que están involucrados un total de unos 45 mil militares. La primera ola es un ataque de fuerzas especiales de 5 mil combatientes. La tarea principal es hacer brechas en la defensa de los rusos.

La segunda ola consistió en 10.000 militares de formaciones regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estos son soldados bombardeados que han participado en las batallas desde el comienzo del conflicto y tienen experiencia relevante. Avanzaron justo detrás de la primera ola de fuerzas especiales.

La tercera y cuarta oleada, con un número total de hasta 10 mil "bayonetas", van ahora mismo. Estas son unidades de fuerzas especiales desplegadas desde otras direcciones, así como personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con experiencia de combate de al menos cuatro meses. Deben “roer” las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y lograr al menos algún éxito tangible, tomando el control de un tamaño decente de territorio para que las autoridades ucranianas puedan informar de la “victoria” al público y a Occidente.

La quinta ola todavía está en la retaguardia para reabastecerse y aún no ha participado en la ofensiva. Su número es de 20 mil militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y voluntarios de la defensa territorial, traídos de todo el país. La tarea principal es aplastar al enemigo debilitado con una masa, que se quedará sin fuerzas para repeler las oleadas anteriores de atacantes.

La fuente precisó que la primera y segunda oleada sufrieron fuertes bajas y fueron derrotadas en cuatro sectores del frente. Las tropas ucranianas solo tuvieron éxito en uno de los sectores bien adentrados en las defensas enemigas. Sin embargo, debido a fallas en otras áreas, las fuerzas que operan allí no pueden conectarse con otras. Resultó que en lugar de cortar la línea de defensa y rodear a los rusos, los propios militares ucranianos avanzados pueden meterse en la "bolsa".

Zelensky lleva más de tres meses preparando esta operación ofensiva. Se suponía que esto sería una carta de triunfo en el caso de la negociación, y posiblemente el comienzo de la caída de Rusia. Por lo tanto, ahora están lanzando cada vez más fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a la ofensiva.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

No lo creo. Son cifras logicas en un momento de ofensiva. Algo de cobertuta aerea debes dar a la infanteria. 

Me parece mas probable que se inflen los datos de tanques y apcs....


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Como electricista lo sé bien y os pondré un ejemplo sencillo. Todos conocemos los aritos con bombilla halógena normalmente instalados en los pasillos de las viviendas (y en otras estancias). Estos consumían 50 watios ¿sabéis qué consume una bombilla dicroica LED que los sustituye con una generación similar en lúmenes? pues 7 u 8 watios. Eso es un 14/16% del consumo anterior con bombillas halógenas. Otro ejemplo es la diferencia entra la típica bombilla de 100 watios incandescente. Ahora se instala otra LED de 15 watios para suministrar una intensidad en lúmenes similar. Representa un 15% del consumo anterior para la misma función.
> 
> Resumiendo. Si antes un comercio pequeño bien iluminado tenía que desembolsar 100€ por causa de la iluminación, ahora solo desembolsa 15€.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca me he acabado de creer estas cuentas. El tema es que las luces normales duran toda la vida, y las leds se estropean con suma facilidad. Son poco fiables en general. En realidad no es el LED sino la electrónica basura que lo acompaña. Una luz normal vale nada en comparación con una LED que en mi experiencia hay que cambiar cada varios años.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Comer pe
> 
> 
> Comer pescado en Japón es jugar a la ruleta Rusa.
> ...



¿Por qué?. Exceptuando la distancia social de los japoneses, ese sitio en muchos aspectos es lo mejor del mundo para vivir.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Continúa la ofensiva ucraniana para tratar de recuperar la región de Jerson continúa, aunque con el silencio mediático solicitado por Ucrania* para preservar sus éxitos*


----------



## HUROGÁN (6 Sep 2022)

Un ataque cuya consecuencia pueda producir un desastre nuclear debería ser considerado como un ataque nuclear, sea este fallido o nó.
Rusia se está inhibiendo en aplicar sus protocolos nucleares en Energodar.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El reactor 3 explotó, hay pruebas, incluso un vídeo de la explosión el el que se ve claramente cómo sale volando la tapa del reactor, puede echar un vistazo al hilo de Fukushima
> También colgamos en su día fotos tomadas por drones donde se ve muy claro que la tapa del reactor 3 había volado.
> El supuesto milagro consistió en mentir a la población porque deberían haber desalojado millones de personas y no lo hicieron. Asumieron el brutal porcentaje de enfermedades causadas por la radiación que no se diagnosticaron como tales, abortos, etc.
> 
> ...



Tienen las variantes del cobi, la viruela del mono y la gripe del pollo para justificar lo que sea.


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Comer pe
> 
> 
> Comer pescado en Japón es jugar a la ruleta Rusa.
> ...



En abril de aquel año -casi un mes mas tarde- llovía por mi zona. Las lecturas de radiación fueron notablemente mas altas. Pasé de las acelgas y espinacas del huerto.
Recuerdo en el hilo que todos buscando como locos geigers en amazon. Los mas fiables eran los antiguos trastos soviéticos.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

¿Tienes idea de lo que hablas?

Esa zona siempre estuvo en disputa y realmente no avanza ni un metro en la zona de control rusa.





Mira por donde anda el "exitoso" avance ucraniano.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Sep 2022)

El cinismo económico en esta guerra de IV generación es incuestionable…y España no anda muy alejado..


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

No me hacen falta. Son creíbles hayan sucedido o no. Las pruebas en esta guerra solo son validas cuando el otro bando las admite.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

.......

Sin embargo, Alexander Maksichev, codirector de la empresa ruso-india Brahmos, dio una razón para hablar nuevamente sobre este tema serio, quien propuso comenzar a suministrar sus misiles antibuque supersónicos a Rusia:

Estamos listos para cumplir tal orden. En las condiciones actuales, los misiles Brahmos serían muy útiles para el ejército ruso.
RCC PJ-10 "Brahmos" (PJ-10 BrahMos) es un producto de cooperación "NPO Mashinostroeniya" y la Organización de Investigación y Desarrollo de Defensa del Ministerio de Defensa de India. Es un misil antibuque supersónico basado en una versión de exportación del P-800 ruso llamado Yakhont. Es capaz de alcanzar velocidades de Mach 2,5 a Mach 2,8 y puede lanzarse desde barcos, submarinos, sistemas de misiles costeros y aeronaves. El rango de destrucción en la versión básica es de 300 kilómetros, en la versión modernizada: 450 kilómetros. El misil antibuque es guiado a un objetivo terrestre o marítimo por un sistema de inercia y corregido por un cabezal de radar. La producción está a cargo de SO BrahMos Aerospace en Hyderabad, India, y OAO PO Strela en Orenburg. Según los términos del acuerdo, se suponía que debía producir hasta 1000 misiles antibuque,

La propuesta de Maksichev suena bastante interesante. Los "Brahmos" se basan en tecnologías y estándares rusos y están completamente integrados en los sistemas domésticos. Obviamente, las existencias de "Calibre" en los almacenes del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa están lejos de ser infinitas. Es cierto que preocuparse por esto, temiendo que los misiles se agoten pronto, tampoco vale la pena. Se filtró información a la prensa de que las empresas de defensa relevantes cambiaron para trabajar en tres turnos. El consumo activo se repondrá constantemente con nuevos misiles.

Sin embargo, el misil "Calibre" sigue siendo bastante caro, y es una pena gastarlo en algunos objetivos secundarios detrás de las líneas enemigas. En este caso, los misiles antibuque diseñados para disparar a objetivos terrestres bien pueden actuar como una "mano lejana". Si las capacidades de la empresa india permiten entregar Brahmoses a Rusia, ¿por qué no aprovechar esta oportunidad? Los misiles no son redundantes.

Autor: Serguéi Marchhetsky


----------



## EnergyTreeef (6 Sep 2022)

Fact:

*Rusia ha reducido deuda a la mitad desde q ha empezado la guerra*













Russian Stock Market Rout Wipes Out $250 Billion in Value


The ruble sank to a record low, the cost of insuring Russian debt against default soared to the highest since 2009, and stocks collapsed as much as 45% -- their biggest-e




www.energyconnects.com






RUSIA se HA EMBOLSADO 150 BILLONES en Export, desde que comenzó la guerra









Russia Pockets $158B In Energy Exports After War: Report | Global Courant


Russia has raked in a whopping 158 billion euros ($158 billion) in energy exports in the six months following its invasion of Ukraine, with the EU accounting




www.globalcourant.com


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (6 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Dice este hombre que Ucrania va ganando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doctor Mike Martin doctorado en la Universidad Monty Python.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Me huele a: 1) trampa para joderlos o 2) la más probable que tengan algún tipo de gps para saber a donde los llevan....piensa mal y .... (o nada, quizas especulación mia).




bigmaller dijo:


> Sobre el tema del apresamiento de armamento occidental en el frente. Tal y como lo habiamos comentado con el posible HIMMARS capturado, hay que tener cuidado. ...balizas satelitales....
> 
> Important! Earlier, I wrote that "beacons" are often found on military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Here is photo proof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

O sea... *NADA !!*  

Si toda la "súper-ofensiva", sólo ha conseguido eso en 6 días significa que *FRACASO.*

Lo que sigue ahora es ver si pueden mantenerlo, o tienen que retroceder cuando lleguen los contraataques defensivos.

Recuerda que *estuvieron DOS MESES preparándola, acumulando material y resolviendo logística*... si queda frenada en esas posiciones, equivale a haber desaprovechado todo el esfuerzo.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

Veo que no sigues el hilo. A Ucrania le han estado suministrando TODO lo que quedaba de armamento soviético en Polonia, Bulgaria, Letonia, etc., etc. y entre ello, lo que había de aviones.

No esperes que te busque los post, pero cada vez que se publicó en la prensa o internet algo referido a la entrega de materiales a Ucrania, la información ha sido consignada en el hilo.
No en vano es el hilo más completo sobre este tema en toda la red.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur consta de cinco oleadas, en las que participan 45 mil combatientes*
> Hoy, 11:26
> 0
> 
> ...



Cada vez más se parece a la contraofensiva de los alemanes en las Ardenas...


----------



## helicida (6 Sep 2022)

> según informa 'The New York Times



xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> O sea... *NADA !!*
> 
> Si toda la "súper-ofensiva", sólo ha conseguido eso en 6 días significa que *FRACASO.*
> 
> ...



Esta guerra no se va a ganar o perder en el frente de batalla ... . Incluso aunque Ucrania llegará a Sebastopol o Rusia a Kiev la guerra seguiría. Se perderá o ganará en la retaguardia, en la capacidad de la población para soportar las penurias que habrá que aguantar y que serán muchas tanto para ucranianos y europeos como para los rusos y en la capacidad económica e industrial para alimentar la maquinaria de combate. Todos los días muere gente en el frente pero importa poco mientras haya voluntarios y ucranianos y rusos que puedan suplirlos y de esos quedan para varios lustros. Es una guerra de desgaste y esas guerras se ganan o pierden en la retaguardia. Es el peor tipo de guerra posible para todos los involucrados y la gente debería empezar a pedir un acuerdo sensato.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cada vez más se parece a la contraofensiva de los alemanes en las Ardenas...




Tal como dice el artículo, las únicas que valían la pena como fuerza de combate (y ruptura del frente) *eran la primera y segunda oleada*... mismas que ya se han consumido sin resultados relevantes.

Hay que ver del lado de los rusos como andan (podrían estar agotados también), pero lo que les queda a los ucranianos a duras penas les va a servir para evitar que los rusos contraataquen y avancen.

Lo que es claro hasta el momento, es que no han modificado la situación del frente en nada sustancial.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tal como dice el artículo, las únicas que valían la pena como fuerza de combate (y ruptura del frente) *eran la primera y segunda oleada*... mismas que ya se han consumido sin resultados relevantes.
> 
> Hay que ver del lado de los rusos como andan (podrían estar agotados también), pero lo que les queda a los ucranianos a duras penas les va a servir para evitar que los rusos contraataquen y avancen.
> 
> Lo que es claro hasta el momento, es que no han modificado la situación del frente en nada sustancial.



Los rusos solo tienen que usar su artillería a cascoporro.


----------



## Señor X (6 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tal como dice el artículo, las únicas que valían la pena como fuerza de combate (y ruptura del frente) *eran la primera y segunda oleada*... mismas que ya se han consumido sin resultados relevantes.
> 
> Hay que ver del lado de los rusos como andan (podrían estar agotados también), pero lo que les queda a los ucranianos a duras penas les va a servir para evitar que los rusos contraataquen y avancen.
> 
> Lo que es claro hasta el momento, es que no han modificado la situación del frente en nada sustancial.



Los ucranianos abrieron brecha en la zona de las milicias, no se si de las de Donestk o las de Lugansk. Si son los primeros, ellos ofrecen datos de sus muertes y bajas sin censura. Ahí se podrá ver lo cruenta que fue o si bien fue una retirada y los ucranianos fueron embolsados en esa zona a propósito. No se si los de Lugansk ofrecen tales datos, no recuerdo que lo hayan hecho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> E irte a dormir antes.



y con velas....


----------



## EnergyTreeef (6 Sep 2022)

Pues lea bien, sobre la estrategia de divisas …

_*Putin’s Financial Fortress Blunts Impact of Threatened Sanctions*_


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

El presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*,* culpa de la crisis energética en Europa a las sanciones contra Rusia.*
"*Europa está cosechando lo que ha sembrado*. La actitud de Europa hacia Putin y las sanciones le han llevado, nos guste o no, a decir: 'Si tú haces esto, yo haré esto '", ha declarado Erdogan.
"Putin está utilizando todos los medios y armas a su disposición, ante todo el gas natural. No queremos eso, pero creo que Europa tendrá serios problemas este invierno", al contrario que Turquía, ha añadido.


_Y seguimos enviando armamento que no tenemos y que después compraremos a EEUU más caro...y que además en caso de guerra contra Marruecos no podríamos usar porque son aliados de EEUU (como es evidente que no es España)_


*España envía a Ucrania munición de artillería de grueso calibre*. Un avión T-23 del Ejército del Aire ha despegado en la mañana de este martes desde la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid) con munición de artillería de grueso calibre hacia Ucrania.

Este es el quinto vuelo con armamento donado a Ucrania por España en los últimos días después de que la semana pasada partieran desde la base de Rota (Cádiz) otros cuatro.


_Todo es maravilloso según algunos....la realidad es incuestionable._

*Consecuencias económicas de la guerra. *La inflación en Países Bajos aumentó hasta el 12 % en agosto, la *cifra más alta jamás medida en el país* desde que empezó el registro mensual en 1963


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Espero que no se crean ese mapa, porque desde que el mundo es mundo los vientos cambian de dirección cuando les parece.
> Una muestra de lo que ya ha ocurrido lamentablemente: la radiación del desastre de Chernobyl se la tragó casi enterita Europa occidental. A Moscú no llegó nada.
> Es lo que podemos esperar si nadie detiene a los monos con lanzamisiles



curioso, que no llegase nada casi al lado opuesto (urss) es como si hubiese un muro invisible ahi..,y la mitad de italia y francia semicontaminada, expana casi se salva, apenas se ha contaminado. Por cierto te habia leido varias veces con lo de fukushima. Eres ingeniero nucelar? sabes mucho


----------



## frangelico (6 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> curioso, que no llegase nada casi al lado opuesto (urss) es como si hubiese un muro invisible ahi..,y la mitad de italia y francia semicontaminada, expana casi se salva, apenas se ha contaminado. Por cierto te habia leido varias veces con lo de fukushima. Eres ingeniero nucelar? sabes mucho



Ahí influyen vientos y orografía. Con los vientos de ayer Europa occidental apenas se vería afectada y si en cambio Turquía de modo especial. Pero esto varía con frecuencia, es siempre temerario ponerse a jugar con algo así


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esta guerra no se va a ganar o perder en el frente de batalla ... . Incluso aunque Ucrania llegará a Sebastopol o Rusia a Kiev la guerra seguiría. Se perderá o ganará en la retaguardia, en la capacidad de la población para soportar las penurias que habrá que aguantar y que serán muchas tanto para ucranianos y europeos como para los rusos y en la capacidad económica e industrial para alimentar la maquinaria de combate. Todos los días muere gente en el frente pero importa poco mientras haya voluntarios y ucranianos y rusos que puedan suplirlos y de esos quedan para varios lustros. Es una guerra de desgaste y esas guerras se ganan o pierden en la retaguardia. Es el peor tipo de guerra posible para todos los involucrados y la gente debería empezar a pedir un acuerdo sensato.




Touché!!!

*¿Por qué se están creando dos nuevas plantas de reparación blindadas en Rusia?*
Hoy, 12:41


El jefe del gobierno ruso, Mikhail Mishustin, firmó el Decreto 2519-r sobre la creación de dos empresas de defensa en la Federación Rusa en forma de FGKU. Al mismo tiempo, el primer ministro instruyó al Ministerio de Defensa para que designe a sus líderes en un plazo de dos meses, apruebe los estatutos en tres meses y lleve a cabo el registro estatal en cuatro meses.




El documento, publicado en el portal oficial de Internet de Información Jurídica, hace referencia a las plantas de reparación blindadas 71 y 72, a las que se les entregarán terrenos (aproximadamente 194 mil metros cuadrados y 257 mil metros cuadrados, respectivamente), inmuebles y valores materiales. El primero en la ciudad de Ramenskoye en la región de Moscú y el segundo en la ciudad de Kamensk-Shakhtinsky en la región de Rostov. Las empresas emplearán a 365 y 227 empleados civiles, respectivamente.

Estas plantas participarán en la implementación de una gran lista de obras, de lo cual queda claro por qué la Federación de Rusia necesita estas plantas, lo que se volvió relevante después de que Rusia lanzó una operación especial en Ucrania. Las empresas restaurarán vehículos "cansados" y vehículos blindados o aquellos que fueron dañados durante el NWO. Traiga el equipo retirado de las bases de almacenamiento.en estado de idoneidad operativa para su posterior envío al frente.

Además, actualice (ajuste) el equipo para realizar ciertas tareas. Por ejemplo, instalar elementos de protección adicionales o armas de defensa u ofensivas, en función de determinadas necesidades (esto es lo que hizo Estados Unidos en Afganistán e Irak). Estudiar y reparar equipos capturados para su uso en combate en el lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y mejorar aún más los modelos domésticos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí influyen vientos y orografía. Con los vientos de ayer Europa occidental apenas se vería afectada y si en cambio Turquía de modo especial. Pero esto varía con frecuencia, es siempre temerario ponerse a jugar con algo así



A los putos globalistas multitendencias les importamos un carajo nuestras vidas, en fin. La culpa es de putin! que si cambio climatico que si...al final será esto lo que nos podria joder pero bien y los tontos del forito jaleando a la otan. Panda de subnormales los metia en un pozo sin fondo y sin paracaidas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Ukras atacando de nuevo los aledaños de la central nuclear.

"

La ciudad de Energodar está desenergizada como resultado de un ataque de militantes ucranianos. Así lo anunció el 6 de septiembre el corresponsal de guerra de Izvestia, Roman Polshakov.

Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando nuevamente la ciudad y sus alrededores con artillería pesada.

Además, la administración civil-militar de la ciudad informó que el tendido eléctrico quedó interrumpido producto del ataque.

La noticia se está complementando."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Ryabkov, en una entrevista con el editor en jefe de la revista de Asuntos Internacionales Armen Oganesyan, dijo que se está librando una guerra híbrida contra Rusia en todas las áreas. 

“La gravedad del período actual no puede subestimarse. Realmente declaramos la guerra total. Se lleva a cabo en formas híbridas, en todas las esferas. El grado de amargura de nuestros adversarios, de nuestros enemigos, es enorme, extraordinario. Pero me gustaría decir que Rusia siempre, a lo largo de su historia, ha demostrado que atraviesa con honor los períodos de las pruebas más difíciles y sale de ellas fortalecida y capaz de defender sus propios intereses y los intereses de su pueblo con aún más seguridad. con eficacia, con confianza. Este será el caso esta vez también”, dijo el alto diplomático.

La versión completa de la entrevista del Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov, a la revista Asuntos Internacionales está disponible en nuestro sitio web el miércoles 7 de septiembre.










Сергей Рябков: Нам действительно объявлена тотальная война


Журнал Международная жизнь, проблемы внешней политики, дипломатии, национальной безопасности, аналитический журнал




interaffairs.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Hoy:


“Militantes ucranianos abrieron fuego de artillería sobre Energodar y sus alrededores. Como resultado del bombardeo, la línea eléctrica en el área de la planta de energía nuclear resultó dañada, la ciudad se desconectó temporalmente. Se está especificando información sobre las víctimas”, dijo Vasily Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la CAA, en Telegram.

Más temprano ese día, la CAA de Energodar informó que un dron ucraniano lanzó una granada en el edificio de la oficina de pasaportes, donde se emiten documentos de estilo ruso. Como resultado, se causó un daño material a la oficina por tomar el juramento al obtener la ciudadanía.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

*El experto habló sobre la importancia de capturar el robot estonio THeMIS en Ucrania*
El experto Pukhov dijo por qué es tan importante capturar el robot estonio THeMIS


6 de septiembre de 2022, 13:07



El director del Centro de Análisis de Estrategias y Tecnologías de Moscú, Ruslan Pukhov, le dijo a Izvestia por qué es tan importante capturar la plataforma robótica THeMIS utilizada por Kyiv durante la operación especial.



Como señaló el experto, el conflicto en Ucrania demostró que la conducción de las hostilidades es impensable sin el uso generalizado de vehículos no tripulados.

“Estamos esencialmente presentes en una nueva revolución en asuntos militares relacionados con la introducción y el uso de combate de sistemas no tripulados y no tripulados y, en general, deberíamos estar al frente de esta revolución, y no a la cola <...> Si es posible obtener información acerca de desarrollos en el exterior, ciertamente debe hacerse, por cualquier medio. Y en las condiciones de las hostilidades, la captura y el estudio de los sistemas y plataformas utilizados por el enemigo es una de las principales formas de obtener información técnico-militar ”, enfatizó Pukhov.


La plataforma que se vende a Ucrania es un modelo básico, pero incluso si Rusia puede estudiarlo, será beneficioso, dijo.

Pukhov señaló que en Rusia hay muchas oficinas de diseño y centros de investigación que trabajan para la creación de vehículos terrestres no tripulados.

“Me gustaría que se les entregue la plataforma, lo que ayudará a acelerar el desarrollo, y luego podremos suministrar dispositivos similares, o incluso con mejores parámetros, al ejército ruso”, concluyó.

*El 4 de septiembre, el Centro de Análisis de Estrategias y Tecnologías (CAST) se comprometió a pagar 1 millón de rublos a cualquier representante de las fuerzas del orden de la Federación Rusa por capturar la plataforma robótica THeMIS.*

Se sabe que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) pronto recibirán de Estonia un lote de plataformas terrestres no tripuladas sobre orugas THEMIS. La primera copia se entregó a Ucrania en agosto.

Lo más probable es que el complejo robótico se utilice para transportar a los heridos y entregar municiones al frente. Hasta la fecha, 11 estados han adquirido THeMIS, incluidos siete países miembros de la OTAN. Anteriormente, la plataforma se utilizaba principalmente con fines experimentales.

Anteriormente, el 12 de agosto, se informó que especialistas rusos habían creado un robot de combate para operaciones en las áreas más peligrosas. El desarrollo se llevó a cabo como parte de un proyecto conjunto de la planta de construcción de máquinas de Kurgan y el Instituto de Investigación de toda Rusia "Señal" del holding "Complejos de alta precisión".

La máquina opera sin tripulación, ya que las funciones de conductor y artillero están automatizadas en ella. El robot puede luchar en áreas urbanas complejas o liderar una columna militar, también es posible usar el complejo para apoyo de fuego de unidades de rifles motorizados.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Sobre el tema del apresamiento de armamento occidental en el frente. Tal y como lo habiamos comentado con el posible HIMMARS capturado, hay que tener cuidado. ...balizas satelitales....
> 
> Important! Earlier, I wrote that "beacons" are often found on military equipment of the Armed Forces of Ukraine. Here is photo proof.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me huele a: 1) trampa para joderlos o 2) la más probable que tengan algún tipo de gps para saber a donde los llevan....piensa mal y .... (o nada, quizas especulación mia).



Cualquier misil llevado a estudio es transportado en cajas Faraday, son cajas apantalladas para impedir las transmisiones eléctricas en cualquier frecuencia, en principio basta una caja metálica, supongo que siempre los recogen con este tipo de cajas y los estudian en salas de este tipo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cualquier misil llevado a estudio es transportado en cajas Faraday, son cajas apantalladas para impedir las transmisiones eléctricas en cualquier frecuencia, en principio basta una caja metálica, supongo que siempre los recogen con este tipo de cajas y los estudian en salas de este tipo.



buen truco, caja de faraday.... XD


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*España envía a Ucrania un A400 con un nuevo cargamento de munición de artillería.*
Un avión *A400 *del Ejército del Aire despegó este martes desde la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz cargado de munición de artillería de campaña de grueso calibre destinada a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Según informa el Ministerio de Defensa, el de esta mañana se trata del quinto vuelo con munición enviada por España a Ucrania en los últimos días. La semana pasada partieron desde la base de Rota cuatro vuelos similares, pero realizados en aeronaves de un país aliado.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El experto habló sobre la importancia de capturar el robot estonio THeMIS en Ucrania




Este es el THeMIS en diferentes configuraciones.

Interesante bicho.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

It became known that during the fighting in Ukraine, an Israeli citizen Dmitro Fialka was killed. He fought in the ranks of the Right Sector extremist organization banned in Russia.

Intel slava. 


He aquí la prueba de que no hay nazis en ukrania.. .. Un sionista en el right sector....    

Alguien quiere mas pruebas de en qué mierda se ha convertido Sion???


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se les olvida Turquía. Es cierto que con los vientos de estos dias iría hacia las provincias orientales y meridionales de Ucrania y al Sur de Rusia y quizá por eso estén tentados en la OTAN (esto no lo decide el enano títere) de hacerlo. Pero que tengan cuidado con los turcos que solo falta que los maten en masa para que se replanteen cosas.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180790



Estan jugando con radiacion los muy hjdpt, si agrietan algun reactor de Zaporiyia y los vientos llevan toda la radiacion a Rusia y Turquia, los rusos se la envainaran hasta que los vientos dominantes soplen hacia Berlin y Paris, entonces la central nuclear al norte de Leopolis seria un objetivo licito, una represalia de ojo por ojo.

PD- Como la UE no se baje del tren de la guerra, nos vamos a enterar de lo que es el dolor y la miseria.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

Como "sin querer" nunca ponen el mapa completo, puede quedar la duda sobre el grado de avance ucraniano.

De esta zona estamos hablando:





Y *Mala Seidemynukha* queda CRUZANDO EL RIO (a 10 metros de la orilla). 





En todo caso eso significa que están "engrosando" la cabecera de playa, pero que no han avanzado en profundidad.

Si un avance que atraviesa un río no es exitoso, un contraataque pone a las tropas en la otra orilla en las condiciones que dieron lugar al famoso dicho "*de perdidos al río*", que es la frase histórica de las tropas que deben retroceder con un rio a sus espaldas.

Llega un momento en que, *o te rindes, o mueres, o "de perdidos al rio"* (te tiras al agua).


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y esto solo es el comienzo. La crisis del petróleo (no del precio sino del suministro) está en sala de espera y vendrá con mayor fuerza que la simple crisis del transporte del gas.



Si las facturas de la luz se disparan a precios inasumibles, se da de baja el contador electrico y con unas pocas placas solares de 12 voltios, tienes toda la luz necesaria para la casa, ordenador, radio, tv pequeña, lo unico que no podrias tener electrico es la nevera, pero nuestros abuelos vivian sin ella perfectamente.


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estan jugando con radiacion los muy hjdpt, si agrietan algun reactor de Zaporiyia y los vientos *llevan toda la radiacion a Rusia y Turquia*, los rusos se la envainaran hasta que los vientos dominantes soplen hacia Berlin y Paris, entonces la central nuclear al norte de Leopolis seria un objetivo licito, *una represalia de ojo por ojo.*




Dos detalles relevantes de tu post:

1) Estando Turquía *entre los potenciales damnificados por el daño en esta central*... _¿qué hacen los turcos vendiendo aún armamento a los ucranianos?  _

En lo personal yo estaría ADVIRTIENDOLES que si siguen poniendo en riesgo mi país con sus ataques a la central, me uno a Rusia y los reviento.


2) Me llama la atención que los rusos no estén enviando misiles "cerca" de otra central nuclear ucraniana, haciéndoles ver que si siguen con los ataques, ellos también harán lo propio.

¿Estarán esperando el informe de las OIEA confirmando los ataques ucranianos de modo oficial, para luego de eso poder justificar un ataque de retaliación?


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> It became known that during the fighting in Ukraine, an Israeli citizen Dmitro Fialka was killed. He fought in the ranks of the Right Sector extremist organization banned in Russia.
> 
> Intel slava.
> 
> ...



Para eso está la palabrita sionazi, sionista y nazi, la misma mierda cogiditos de la manita.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si las facturas de la luz se disparan a precios inasumibles, se da de baja el contador electrico y con unas pocas placas solares de 12 voltios, tienes toda la luz necesaria para la casa, ordenador, radio, tv pequeña, lo unico que no podrias tener electrico es la nevera, pero nuestros abuelos vivian sin ella perfectamente.



Habrías de revivir los pozos de hielo y las neveras de hielo, antes se compraba hielo para las neveras.

Pozo de hielo, la nieve de las montañas se almacenaba en estos pozos.






Nevera de hielo






Aunque siempre se puede usar una nevera africana, funcionan con sol + agua, lleva una tapa superior que no sale.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

La inflación en Rusia (y falseada como todo lo que publican) ya roza el 18% y ya venian de un 26% interanual en frutas y hortalizas. Os hablo de datos del Rosstat.

El valor del rublo no aumenta, solo en su pantomima. 

Nadie quiere rublos excepto los rusos, porque les obligan.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si las facturas de la luz se disparan a precios inasumibles, se da de baja el contador electrico y con unas pocas placas solares de 12 voltios, tienes toda la luz necesaria para la casa, ordenador, radio, tv pequeña, lo unico que no podrias tener electrico es la nevera, pero nuestros abuelos vivian sin ella perfectamente.



Mis abuelos tenían los dos neveras y el ultimo se fue con 94 años...


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Que Rusia corte el gas, y sus millonarios e imprescindibles ingresos, es un síntoma de desesperación.

Las sanciones les deben de estar asfisiando ya.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania ataca con artillería la ciudad de Energodar y la deja sin electricidad *

El ataque dañó una línea de suministro eléctrico cerca de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que se desayuna allí? dan carajillos de vodka?



Poldnik, colacao ruso con un copazo de vodka de la nevera... 

.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Ken es gafe:


----------



## manodura79 (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Es que no hace falta, es que es más fácil cargarse las piscinas de combustible donde hay muchíiiiiisimo más combustible y no tienen tanta cobertura de hormigón. Basta con dejarlas sin refrigeración, que se queden sin agua y nos íbamos a enterar, eso sería como tropecientos reactores petando.
> Que en una piscina caben mogollón de recargas de combustible y el reactor solo tiene una.
> En el esquema que cuelgo debajo, en la mitad derecha de la imagen vemos al reactor y a la derecha de todo la piscina de combustible gastado, se ve claramente que no está protegida por la cúpula del reactor, es otro edificio pegado con mucha menos protección:
> 
> ...



Esto entra dentro de un nuevo capítulo de "Las cosas raras de esta guerra".
Sí alguien tiene los planos, a los ingenieros y la logística (HIMARS) para hacer daño a esa planta eso son los ucranianos. Sí hasta ahora lo que hemos visto son impactos paco de cohetes solo caben dos posibilidades: Las contramedidas rusas son la hostia o los ataques son llevados a cabo por unidades que no responden a Kiev y no tienen una gran logística. 
Desde el principio de la guerra siempre ponemos dos bandos. Los rusos y los ucranianos. ¿Seis meses después, con la cantidad de armamento desperdigado, me quieren decir que no hay unidades ucranianas que van por libre? A dichas unidades o "señores de la guerra" son a los que más les conviene que todo termine petando. No entraré en las consideraciones sobre quién puede estar detrás o a quién beneficiaria. 
Aclaro que mi opinión sobre este tema la estoy dando desde la barra de un bar.



Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

HOY.......


----------



## manodura79 (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La piscina del 4 fue la peor historia de terror, porque la estructura falló y se caía. Durante meses intentando apuntalarla mientras la intentaban vaciar, etc, etc.
> Imaginen lo que pueden hacer esos imbéciles ucranianos tirando bombas al tuntún en una central nuclear con tantos reactores y piscinas de refrigeración.
> 
> NO PUEDO ENTENDER QUE NO OBLIGUEN AL IDIOTA DE ZELENSKY A PARAR LOS BOMBARDEOS A LA CENTRAL NUCLEAR DE ZAPORIYA
> ...



Por eso mi comentario anterior. No paran los bombardeos porque no pueden. El que está bombardeando va por libre y reconocer eso sería el fin del comediante y de media cúpula de la OTAN. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

*Bélgica se ve amenazada por "una economía de guerra" si la UE no interviene ** 
*
. Premier De Croo: "Dreigen in oorlogseconomie te komen, Europa moet ingrijpen"

* El primer ministro manifestó que la situación económica actual causada por el conflicto en Ucrania es más profunda que la crisis del covid-19.*

Los precios crecientes de la energía amenazan la economía belga y el país no puede aguantar más si la UE no toma una decisión colectiva, señaló el primer ministro Alexander de Croo el pasado domingo en un comentario a la cadena VRT.

Precisó que los precios energéticos "han sido prioridad número uno en los últimos meses" y agregó que "Europa debe actuar" para superar la crisis. "La Comisión Europea tardó mucho en dar señales de que entiende la necesidad de proteger a la población. Nos vemos amenazados de llegar a una economía de guerra real", añadió. Para resolver la situación "el momento clave" será la reunión de los ministros de Energía de la UE, que tendrá lugar el próximo viernes.

El primer ministro ha elaborado, junto con los bancos, algunas medidas para suavizar la situación energética para los ciudadanos. Por ejemplo, en caso de un encarecimiento drástico de la energía, varios bancos ofrecerán la opción de aliviar los pagos de la hipoteca. Gobiernos locales también tomaron medidas encaminadas a reducir impuestos sobre los combustibles y ampliar la protección social.

*Cuidar el empleo*
Una de las tareas principales en la situación actual de crisis que atraviesa Bélgica es la preservación del empleo. "No permitimos que las empresas se declaren en quiebra, no permitimos que decenas de miles de personas queden en la calle [sin trabajo]", aseguró.
Por eso, dijo que la resolución de la crisis energética sería necesaria para "la estabilidad y la seguridad del continente europeo". Además, trató de refutar los pronósticos pesimistas: "Podemos también saltar 20 años adelante renunciando al uso de los combustibles [fósiles] y a los países con los que no queremos mantener relaciones comerciales".


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Esto entra dentro de un nuevo capítulo de "Las cosas raras de esta guerra".
> Sí alguien tiene los planos, a los ingenieros y la logística (HIMARS) para hacer daño a esa planta eso son los ucranianos. Sí hasta ahora lo que hemos visto son impactos paco de cohetes solo caben dos posibilidades: Las contramedidas rusas son la hostia o los ataques son llevados a cabo por unidades que no responden a Kiev y no tienen una gran logística.
> Desde el principio de la guerra siempre ponemos dos bandos. Los rusos y los ucranianos. ¿Seis meses después, con la cantidad de armamento desperdigado, me quieren decir que no hay unidades ucranianas que van por libre? A dichas unidades o "señores de la guerra" son a los que más les conviene que todo termine petando. No entraré en las consideraciones sobre quién puede estar detrás o a quién beneficiaria.
> Aclaro que mi opinión sobre este tema la estoy dando desde la barra de un bar.
> ...



Los Talibanes Cristianos, ellos mismos se autoproclamaron en un video, su programa consiste en llevar su cruzada banderista a toda Europa.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Cozu, sigue llorando:


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Sep 2022)

Pandilla basura de putitas otánicas habeis entrado ya en Jersón o sigue siendo русская земля?


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU informan de que rusia ha empezado a comprar artillería y munición a Corea del Norte

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/05/u...artillery.html

En teoría la artillería era el punto fuerte del ejército ruso. Si tienen que andar comprando chatarra de los años 70 a los norcoreanos, es que los HIMARS están haciendo incluso más daño de lo que nos pensamos.

Drones iraníes y artillería norcoreana. Menuda broma de "segundo mejor ejército del mundo", con su supuesta industria tan potente, independiente e inmune a sanciones. 

Es de chiste todo esto.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hay drones de reconocimiento y hay drones de ataque, hechos específicamente para ello. Dentro de los drones de ataque, los hay que son como aviones, es decir que tienen armamento aparte y otros que son como misiles, es decir que son "drones suicidas" por así decirlo.
> 
> Dicho ésto, lo que me parece increible es que el espectro electromagnetico en el frente de guerra no esté absolutamente colapsado por medidas de guerra y contramedidas electrónicas. Para que esos drones caseros o de bajo coste sean controlados y puedan mandar señales de video tienen que tener buena comunicación, y ésto es algo que no me explico.



Para hacer eso necesitas infraestructura. Para hacerlo a gran escala, digo. Y a las distancias que se manejan en el frente esa infraestructura sería volatilizadas. Así que volvemos a lo mismo. Coste beneficio. Un paco drone con una granada es el arma más rentable a disposición de la infantería. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Les hablan del calentón gueval y se les descohonan en su cara:


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Bélgica se ve amenazada por "una economía de guerra" si la UE no interviene **
> *
> . Premier De Croo: "Dreigen in oorlogseconomie te komen, Europa moet ingrijpen"
> 
> ...



Pues que se jodan y que se queden con Puigdemont


----------



## Snowball (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Les hablan del calentón gueval y se les descohonan en su cara:



La puta realidad 

En petit comité, nuestros "líderes " deben de estar descojonandose igual


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

A Ken no le dan fondos para el Midcat, se los van a dar para el gaseoducto hacia Italia, el Hub regasificador epañó a tomar por culo:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Tú sí que pierdes orientación... y aceite también.


----------



## Xan Solo (6 Sep 2022)

El análisis de El territorio del Lince se centra en la constitución chilena fallida, pero al final incluye un par de cosilla que tienen cierta relación con nosotros:


PD.- Mucho rollo propagandístico con la nueva primera ministra británica, de nuevo lo secundario, pero lo principal está en otra parte: el racionamiento de energía obligará a los británicos a no cocinar hasta las 8 de la tarde, los pubs cerrarán a las 9 de la noche y se están planteando que las escuelas infantiles estén abiertas solo 3 días a la semana. A ello hay que sumar que ya hay cierres de dos fundiciones de aluminio y una acería por la elevada factura energética. Porque cuando un medio "popular" y sensacionalista hace esto, es que algo anda mal, muy mal en Gran Bretaña.


Por cierto, la campaña "No pagues" ha alcanzado la cifra de 170.000 personas decididas a no pagar sus recibos de luz y gas el 1 de octubre en Gran Bretaña.

¡Ah!, y un dato desconocido del* Estado español* pero que indica el hecho de la obsesión autodestructiva europea con los nazis de Ucrania: Azuliber, una empresa puntera en Europa en producción de arcilla atomizada, materia prima que se usa en la producción de azulejos y baldosas cerámicas, acaba de comunicar* el cese total de su producción y pone un ERTE para sus 117 trabajadores* aduciendo "los altos precios del gas" y la "incertidumbre regulatoria".


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Pandilla basura de putitas otánicas habeis entrado ya en Jersón o sigue siendo русская земля?



Vamos a ver,chusma chusqueriana-putiniana,habeis entrado ya en Kiev o lo estais pensando de nuevo despues de mas de 6 meses.....


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Sep 2022)

Acciones de las antiguas regiones de #Ucrania que actualmente están controladas por #Rusia :

#Lugansk - 100 % 
# Kherson - 94,3 %
#Zaporozhye 72,49 %
#Donetsk - 60,29 %
#Kharkiv - 33,15 %
#Mykolaiv - 4,83 %


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si las facturas de la luz se disparan a precios inasumibles, se da de baja el contador electrico y con unas pocas placas solares de 12 voltios, tienes toda la luz necesaria para la casa, ordenador, radio, tv pequeña, lo unico que no podrias tener electrico es la nevera, pero nuestros abuelos vivian sin ella perfectamente.



No pasa nada ... Con un poco de tierra te montas un huerto en el comedor y con un poco de paja un gallinero en la cocina. Total puesto a decir gilipolleces pues eso ...


----------



## circodelia2 (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando los ucronazis acosan a la central nuclear es signo de impotencia y desesperación, están en jaque. Europa ahora debería trazar una linea roja para el caso de su voladura y entonces abandonar Ucrania a su suerte. 
....


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ken es gafe:



Antonio no es nada, ni siquiera gafe ... Todo tiene una explicación ...




A nosotros nos toco esto, muchos minolles para que Sanchez pudierá encerrarnos más que a ningún otro país de Europa ... ahora nos toca aguantar lo que nos digan hasta que volvamos a ser un pais soberano que no necesite ningún plan """antifragmentación""" para sostener su liquidez ... Entre otras cosas cedemos acuerdos preferentes de suministros de gas con Argelia, asumiremos recortes (ahorros) energéticos para que la industría alemana se sostenga y si hace falta venderemos el gas que compramos a Rusia a precio de puta porque es lo que somos la puta de todo cristo gracias a que nuestros gobernante sólo saben gobernar a base de gasto infinito.


----------



## Artedi (6 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Lo que se mueve en el suelo son ratas?



Ratas blancas, las que uno se suele encontrar por ahí, con camuflaje cero.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

De la UE se escohonan hasta sus aspirantes:


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

No sólo NO HUBO ofrecimiento de la OTAN, es que la OTAN por su propia normativa *no puede incorpora*r miembros con disputas territoriales abiertas, como es el caso de Ucrania con el Dombas y Crimea desde 2014

Así que es una invención/excusa rusa.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Antonio no es nada, ni siquiera gafe ... Todo tiene una explicación ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181226
> 
> ...



No mames, el encierro ese terrorífico que ha dejado un trauma en los pobres negacionistas consistio en dos semanas, a mitad de las cuales, Patricia Botin llamó a Ken y se acabó la vaina. Coincidió en pasar de "con un 70% de vacunados hay inmunidad" a "vacunar, vacunar y vacunar".


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Real como la vida misma:




*¿Cuántos de nuestros putinianos han huído de estas insufribles democracias europeas al paraíso ruso? Ninguno.*


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

La OTAN se puede saltar su propia normativa cuando le salga de los cohones mediante una "decisión política", como la que tomaron en Yugoslavia en 1999 y Libia en 2011, así lo han manifestado altos cargos de la organización repetidamente.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No mames, el encierro ese terrorífico que ha dejado un trauma en los pobres negacionistas consistio en dos semanas, a mitad de las cuales, Patricia Botin llamó a Ken y se acabó la vaina. Coincidió en pasar de "con un 70% de vacunados hay inmunidad" a "vacunar, vacunar y vacunar".



España nos tuvo encerrados más de dos meses y además después hubo toque de queda otros seis, amen de todo tipo de restricciones arbitrarias como las zonas de la comunidad de madrid, o prohibirte moverte de municipio al libre albedrio de cada taifero... España con el sosten de la UE se permitió ser el país de Europa que mas PIB perdió tan ricamente y con tranquilidad absoluta untando a todo dios con tipo de ayudas como la famosa RMV o los ERES algunos de los cuales duraron más de un año innecesariamente ... Se gasto lo que había y lo que no había en lugar de priorizar mantener la producción y la actividad que se podía mantener y por eso sufrimos más que nadie, aumentamos la deuda más ràpido que nadie, nos recuperamos mas lentos que nadie y tenemos más deficit que nadie y ahora nos toca chupar mas pollas en Bruselas que los demás y si te dicen que no hay Midcat que valga te callas la boca y mandas el gas en barco o como te digan y punto.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Asi que Rusia no iba a quien poder vender su gas, ¿eh, Cozu?


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Obuses autopropulsados polacos AHS Krabs de 155mm en dirección a Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> España nos tuvo encerrados más de dos meses y además después hubo toque de queda otros seis, amen de todo tipo de restricciones arbitrarias como las zonas de la comunidad de madrid, o prohibirte moverte de municipio ... España con el sosten de la UE se permitió ser el país de Europa que mas PIB perdió tan ricamente y con tranquilidad absoluta untando a todo dios con tipo de ayudas como la famosa RMV o los ERES algunos de los cuales duraron más de un año ... Se gasto lo que había y lo que no había en lugar de priorizar mantener la producción que se podía mantener y por eso sufrimos más que nadie, aumentamos la deuda más ràpido que nadie, nos recuperamos mas lentos que nadie y tenemos más deficit que nadie y ahora nos toca chupar mas pollas en Bruselas que los demás y si te dicen que no hay Midcat que valga te callas la boca y mandas el gas en barco o como te digan y punto.



Los sectores esenciales solo pararon las dos semans de la semana santa de 2020. Luego continuaron trabajando en plena pandemia, eso si, los mesoneros y posaderos si pararon, pero claro, dada la economía otomana que rige en Borgoñistan, eso era lo único importante. Evidentemente el protocolo Boris hubiese sido mucho mas barato, siempre y cuando usted no la palmase, claro.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los sectores esenciales solo pararon las dos semans de la semana santa de 2020. Luego continuaron trabajando en plena pandemia, eso si, los mesoneros y posaderos si pararon, pero claro, dada la economía otomana que rige en Borgoñistan, eso era lo único importante. Evidentemente el protocolo Boris hubiese sido mucho mas barato, siempre y cuando usted no la palmase, claro.



Si da igual lo que digas ...España fue el país que mas PIB perdió de toda la OCDE y eso no fue una casualidad fue un error de gestión brutal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Hemorroides, mucha.



Vete a cazar nazis, HDLGP.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Sep 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Cuando los ucronazis acosan a la central nuclear es signo de impotencia y desesperación, están en jaque. Europa ahora debería trazar una linea roja para el caso de su voladura y entonces abandonar Ucrania a su suerte.
> ....



Europa, o más bien sus élites, son de todo menos buenas hasta pudieran estar detrás. Pêro de lo que no cabe duda es que están detrás del jefe de la barraca y este está muy lejos y sin pudor ha dicho que pretende doblegar económicamente a Rusia y que escrúpulos con los civiles no tiene muchos lo sabemos sobradamente.ç

Esa central a futuro vale un montón si hacen el suficiente daño como para comprometer su futuro.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*Rusia asegura que reanudará el bombeo de gas a través de Nord Stream cuando Siemens repare la turbina.   *
El* bombeo de gas *a través del gasoducto *Nord Stream, *que conecta Rusia con Alemania por debajo del Mar Báltico, se reanudará cuando esté reparada la turbina por parte de Siemens Energy, según ha dicho este martes el ministro de Energía ruso, Nikolái Shulginov.

El flujo se reanudará "tan pronto como se resuelva el problema de acuerdo con la obligación contractual de reparar la turbina", en la que se detectó una fuga de aceite durante labores de mantenimiento, según explicó el político durante el VII Foro Económico Oriental que se ha abierto hoy en Vladivostok, tal como recoge la agencia rusa Tass.

Rusia insiste así en que debe ser *Siemens *la que repare la turbina de la estación compresora de Portovaya, en la región de Leningrado, la única que estaba aún en funcionamiento, pues solo puede ser arreglada en un taller especializado, como el de Canadá de la empresa germana.

Allí ya se reparó otra turbina que falló, pero pese a autorizar Ottawa su devolución a través de Alemania como una excepción a las sanciones occidentales impuestas a Rusia por su intervención bélica en Ucrania, aún no ha regresado a Portovaya porque Moscú exige un certificado de que el aparato no está afectado por las restricciones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> A cagar al ignore y Tales y Tales.



Es un desinformador a sueldo y traga lefa anglosionista a garrafas.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si da igual lo que digas ...España fue el país que mas PIB perdió de toda la OCDE y eso no fue una casualidad fue un error de gestión brutal.



Entonces si se hubiesen puesto mas muertos sobre la mesa, el PIB no hubiese sufrido tanto, ¿es eso?


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Entonces si se hubiesen puesto mas muertos sobre la mesa, el PIB no hubise sufrido tanto, ¿es eso?



Es que por desgracia para nosotros encima fuimos de los que mas muertos pusimos así que las medidas encima fueron inutiles o poco útiles. En primera ola eramos lideres mundiales en muertos por cada 1000 habitantes así que creo que se equivocaron de cabo a rabo con las medidas pero jamas lo reconoceran.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Es que por desgracia para nosotros encima fuimos de los que mas muertos pusimos así que las medidas encima fueron inutiles o poco útiles.



A ver, las muertes en una epidemia dependen de la extensión del contagio, si permites que este se descontrole, las muertes aumentarán exponencialmente, si pones medios de control, cuarentenas, reducirás el contagio y con ello las muertes. En España se hizo lo de siempre, un como si, la gente continuo contagiándose masivamente en los medios de transporte a sus trabajos esenciales exteniendo la epidemia, con el Protocolo Boris los muertos hubiesen rebasado las tapias de las morgues com pasó en Italia.


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> España nos tuvo encerrados más de dos meses y además después hubo toque de queda otros seis, amen de todo tipo de restricciones arbitrarias como las zonas de la comunidad de madrid, o prohibirte moverte de municipio al libre albedrio de cada taifero... España con el sosten de la UE se permitió ser el país de Europa que mas PIB perdió tan ricamente y con tranquilidad absoluta untando a todo dios con tipo de ayudas como la famosa RMV o los ERES algunos de los cuales duraron más de un año innecesariamente ... Se gasto lo que había y lo que no había en lugar de priorizar mantener la producción y la actividad que se podía mantener y por eso sufrimos más que nadie, aumentamos la deuda más ràpido que nadie, nos recuperamos mas lentos que nadie y tenemos más deficit que nadie y ahora nos toca chupar mas pollas en Bruselas que los demás y si te dicen que no hay Midcat que valga te callas la boca y mandas el gas en barco o como te digan y punto.



No exageres ..... entre los 3.000 muertos por millón de USA (casi barra libre con los trumpistas chupando barandaos para contagiarse y curarse después con ivermectina y lejía) y los 3 muertos por millón de china (como salgas te pego un tiro, hijoputa), nosotros hemos estado en un termino medio.

De todas formas merecemos todo los que nos pasa: priorizar la producción sobre la vida humana .... Al final va a resultar que los únicos que valoran la vida son los chinos, esos dictadores ....


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, las muertes en una epidemia dependen de la extensión del contagio, si permites que este se descontrole, las muertes aumentarán exponencialmente, si pones medios de control, cuarentenas, reducirás el contagio y con ello las muertes. En España se hizo lo de siempre, un como si, la gente continuo contagiándose masivamente en los medios de transporte a sus trabajos esenciales exteniendo la epidemia, con el Protocolo Boris los muertos hubiesen rebasado las tapias de las morgues com pasó en Italia.



Deberías ser más honesto contigo mismo y no casarte tanto con partidos o ideologías. El fracaso del gobierno de España durante la crisis del coronavirus no es sólo evidente a todos los niveles analizando las cifras ... No salvaron una puta vida con sus medidas porque eran medidas cosméticas e inútiles como obligar a la gente a llevar mascarilla paseando por la calle y no hubo plan, ni expertos, ni coordinación ni nada y así nos fue. Que tu dices que lo hicieron bien, estupendo, pero la realidad medida en muertos, hospitalizados, contagiados y perdidas económicas dice otra bien distinta.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No exageres ..... entre los 3.000 muertos por millón de USA (casi barra libre con los trumpistas chupando barandaos para contagiarse y curarse después con ivermectina y lejía) y los 3 muertos por millón de china (como salgas te pego un tiro, hijoputa), nosotros hemos estado en un termino medio.
> 
> De todas formas merecemos todo los que nos pasa: priorizar la producción sobre la vida humana ....



Debieron aplicar el Protocolo Boris para salvar el PIB, claro que entonces España se hubiese convertido en The Walking Dead, eso si, con un PIB saneadísimo...


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No exageres ..... entre los 3.000 muertos por millón de USA (casi barra libre con los trumpistas chupando barandaos para contagiarse y curarse después con ivermectina y lejía) y los 3 muertos por millón de china (como salgas te pego un tiro, hijoputa), nosotros hemos estado en un termino medio.
> 
> De todas formas merecemos todo los que nos pasa: priorizar la producción sobre la vida humana .... Al final va a resultar que los únicos que valoran la vida son los chinos, esos dictadores ....



Justamente es al reves pero ya os digo que hay muchos hilos en el foro de coronavirus y no merece la pena ensuciar este. Yo por mi parte ya lo dejo, esto se discutió hasta la extenuación, España al final lo peor de los dos mundos, en lo sanitario y en lo económica y eso no es casualidad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Tales. dijo:


> Ah si, la finta de Kiev, otro clásico



¿Cómo tienes el oj..., perdón, el agujero del cárter?


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Deberías ser más honesto contigo mismo y no casarte tanto con partidos o ideologías. El fracaso del gobierno de España durante la crisis del coronavirus no es sólo evidente a todos los niveles analizando las cifras ... No salvaron una puta vida con sus medidas porque eran medidas cosméticas e inútiles como obligar a la gente a llevar mascarilla paseando por la calle y no hubo plan, ni expertos, ni coordinación ni nada y así nos fue. Que tu dices que lo hicieron bien, estupendo, pero la realidad medida en muertos, hospitalizados, contagiados y perdidas económicas dice otra bien distinta.



Mi ideologia forma parte de mi personalidad, no tengo porque prescindir de ella. Lo hicieron fatal, puesto que todo era un paripé, lo correcto hubiese sido aplicar el modelo chino, pero claro, en China lo importante es el Pueblo, en España, lo importante es Patrica Botin.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Debieron aplicar el Protocolo Boris para salvar el PIB, claro que entonces España se hubiese convertido en The Walking Dead, eso si, con un PIB saneadísimo...



Se hubieran muertos los mismos pero los vivos tendrían alguna oportunidad de no arruinarse por completo pero ya te digo lo mismo que a Kelden, si queréis se abre un hilo en el foro coronavirus y así no ensuciamos este. Yo por mi parte poco más tengo que decir, la realidad estadística es una hija de puta y nos deja en la peor posición de todos los países de la OCDE en relación a la gestión economica y sanitaria de la crisis.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vete a cazar nazis, HDLGP.



Otro retardado con almorranas²
Jajajaja.


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si da igual lo que digas ...España fue el país que mas PIB perdió de toda la OCDE y eso no fue una casualidad fue un error de gestión brutal.



Pues si eres el que menos ingenieros tiene (pueden hacer su trabajo sin ver a nadie) y el que más tenderos y taberneros tiene (su trabajo consiste básicamente en interactuar con alguien) es normal que durante una cuarentena tu PIB caiga más.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Otro retardado con almorranas²
> Jajajaja.



Háblanos de los palestinos, anda.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Se hubieran muertos los mismos pero los vivos tendrían alguna oportunidad de no arruinarse por completo pero ya te digo lo mismo que a Kelden, si queréis se abre un hilo en el foro coronavirus y así no ensuciamos este. Yo por mi parte poco más tengo que decir, la realidad estadística es una hija de puta y nos deja en la peor posición de todos los países de la OCDE en relación a la gestión economica y sanitaria de la crisis.



No, los mismos no, infinitamente mas, pero te comprendo, el español solo mira por su culo.


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> *Se hubieran muertos los mismos pero los vivos tendrían alguna oportunidad de no arruinarse por completo pero ya te digo lo mismo que a Kelden, *si queréis se abre un hilo en el foro coronavirus y así no ensuciamos este. Yo por mi parte poco más tengo que decir, la realidad estadística es una hija de puta y nos deja en la peor posición de todos los países de la OCDE en relación a la gestión economica y sanitaria de la crisis.



Tu crees? Yo solo veo nuestros números y veo los chinos ..... China: 3 muertos por millón.

Ya, ya ... mienten y tal y tal ....

Lo peor es que en Occidente se ha llegao a decir que son unos hijoputas que cierran todo solo para jodernos ,..... Asi de desquiciados estamos ....


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi ideologia forma parte de mi personalidad, no tengo porque prescindir de ella. Lo hicieron fatal, puesto que todo era un paripé, lo correcto hubiese sido aplicar el modelo chino, pero claro, en China lo importante es el Pueblo, en España, lo importante es Patrica Botin.



Pues tu personalidad no debería impedirte ser objetivo. Yo también tengo como todo el mundo una ideología pero eso no impide lo bueno de otras ideologias ni lo malo de la mía. En este caso el fracaso de la gestión de los supuestos gobiernos de izquierda es patente y debería servir de ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No, los mismos no, infinitamente mas, pero te comprendo, el español solo mira por su culo.



Lo dicho, si os apetece abrir un hilo en "Coronavirus" por respeto al resto de foreros y vamos hablando de la verdadera eficacia de las medidas sanitarias y económicas que se tomaron. Va para tí y para @kelden .. Este el hilo de Ucrania y la guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues tu personalidad no debería impedirte ser objetivo. Yo también tengo como todo el mundo una ideología pero eso no impide lo bueno de otras ideologias ni lo malo de la mía. En este caso el fracaso de la gestión de los supuestos gobiernos de izquierda es patente y debería servir de ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer.



Gobiernos de izquierda, dice...Madre del Amor Hermoso...en España no hay izquierda desde 1939, a los hechos me remito, un partido creado por el Club Bilderberg y otro por la CIA, esa es la "izquierda", la prueba del nueve es que ambos están apoyando a muerta a los nazis ucranianos. Lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el protocolo chino, el resto es enviar gente al matadero.


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues tu personalidad no debería impedirte ser objetivo. Yo también tengo como todo el mundo una ideología pero eso no impide lo bueno de otras ideologias ni lo malo de la mía. *En este caso el fracaso de la gestión de los supuestos gobiernos de izquierda* es patente y debería servir de ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer.




Occidentales, de los gobierno occidentales.


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Gobiernos de izquierda, dice...Madre del Amor Hermoso...en España no hay izquierda desde 1939, a los hechos me remito, un partido creado por el Club Bilderberg y otro por la CIA, esa es la "izquierda", la prueba del nueve es que ambos están apoyando a muerta a los nazis ucranianos. Lo que hay que hacer es aplicar el protocolo chino, el resto es enviar gente al matadero.



En eso si te voy a dar la razón... Digamos que eran el gobierno más a la izquierda que te permite tener la UE, lo mismo que los polacos (ahora grandes aliados) y Orban eran lo más conservador que te puede permitir sin que te expulsen.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Si, el empalamiento de Zopensky en las verjas del palacio presidencial...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En eso si te voy a dar la razón... Digamos que eran el gobierno más a la izquierda que te permite tener la UE, lo mismo que los polacos (ahora grandes aliados) y Orban eran lo más conservador que te puede permitir sin que te expulsen.



Hamijo, la UE es lo que llamaban los mexicanos, "la dictadura perfecta", ellos tuvieron gobernando, democraticament votado a un solo partido, el PRI. En la UE se alternan, aunque uno sea el espejo del otro, total, la misma mierda.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

*Tropas rusas realizan lanzamientos múltiples de misiles Iskander-M en simulacros Vostok 2022*
Se informa que Vladimir Putin está inspeccionando los ejercicios.






CAMPO DE ENTRENAMIENTO SERGEYEVSKY/Primorie/, 6 de septiembre. /TASS/. El ejército destruyó un puesto de mando de un enemigo ficticio utilizando un lanzamiento múltiple de sistemas de misiles tácticos Iskander-M durante la etapa final del comando estratégico Vostok 2022 (Este de 2022) y ejercicio de personal en el campo de entrenamiento Sergeyevsky en la región de Primorsky, la Federación de Ministerio de Defensa dijo el martes.

"Con el fin de lograr la superioridad de fuego, interrumpir el sistema de control de fuerzas y armas, y también crear las condiciones para enfrentarse al segundo escalón del grupo de ataque, el cuartel general del grupo de tropas de la coalición decidió llevar a cabo un ataque de fuego masivo en los puestos de mando. y objetivos cruciales del "enemigo" con el uso de un lanzamiento múltiple de misiles tácticos Iskander-M", dijo el ministerio a los periodistas.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, inspeccionó los ejercicios.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el ataque de fuego masivo incluye uno o dos ataques múltiples con misiles tácticos, un ataque aéreo múltiple y el número requerido de ataques de artillería. Para atacar las instalaciones de importancia crítica del enemigo, también participaron batallones de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) Uragan, Tornado-G y Grad de la fuerza de ataque y las unidades MLRS de los contingentes armenios y mongoles.

Además, los cañones autopropulsados 2S5 Giatsint-S de 152 mm y un batallón de obuses Msta-B de los contingentes militares armenios y bielorrusos, así como un batallón de obuses autopropulsados PLZ-07 del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China. se dedicaron a atacar las unidades de artillería enemigas.

Bajo el escenario de los simulacros, las fuerzas de la coalición dispararon contra la fortaleza del enemigo ficticio cerca de las rocas Tri Brata con el uso del avanzado sistema de lanzallamas pesados TOS-2. Esta tarea también fue realizada por un vehículo de combate de infantería BMP-2, un vehículo de combate blindado BTR-82, tanques T-72B3, así como tanques Tipo 99 y vehículos de combate de infantería Tipo 04 del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China.
Taladros Vostok 2022

Los simulacros de comando y personal estratégico Vostok 2022 se llevarán a cabo del 1 al 7 de septiembre para practicar operaciones defensivas y ofensivas en nueve campos de entrenamiento, incluidos Burduny, Goryachiye Klyuchi, Knyaze-Volkonsky, Lagunnoye, Sergeyevsky, Telemba y Uspenovsky, así como en el áreas marítimas y costeras del Mar de Okhotsk y el Mar de Japón.

En total, las maniobras estratégicas Vostok 2022 reunirán a más de 50.000 efectivos y más de 5.000 elementos de armamento y equipo militar, en particular, 140 aviones, 60 barcos de combate, cañoneras y embarcaciones de apoyo.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

¿Que no se podia,que? ¿regasificar? claro que se puede, pero es demencial sancionar a un estado y comprarle al mismo tiempo su gas. Que tengan cohones y no le compren nada, ah, que como dice, Ken, no le compran los estados, le compran las empresas, acabáramos.


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si, el empalamiento de Zopensky en las verjas del palacio presidencial...



Cocainefuhrer como le llaman por ahí.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Ahora empieza lo verdaderamente jodido de todo esto:




Pero, ¿en qué puta cabeza cabía pensar que esto podía salir bien?


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China lo importante es el Pueblo, en España, lo importante es Patrica Botin.



Había leído Paprika...que recuerdos...Tinto Brass

Vale ya me voy.


----------



## Epicii (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ahora empieza lo verdaderamente jodido de todo esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181277
> 
> ...



A EEUU el plan le esta saliendo de pelos...la parte dificil viene cuando China ataque Taiwan


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> A EEUU el plan le esta saliendo de pelos...la parte dificil viene cuando China ataque Taiwan



Yo, tras la visita de Pelosi, no lo veo eso ya nada claro.

Dentro de MUY POCO, además, la política internacional nos la va a empezar a sudar a todos, vamos a estar demasiado ocupados con asuntos locales.

ATPC Globalización.

Solo que es a nosotros a los que nos toca la pajita más corta.


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

Acabo de ver en forocarros que un pavo abre un hilo preguntándo que cómo funciona el AK-47 si no lleva pilas ni batería...

Veo a Kadirov en Lisboa por jabuelin.


----------



## Epicii (6 Sep 2022)

EEUU quiere volver al mundo donde fue feliz, 1950.
Pero esta vez puede tomar a Europa sin combatir.
Solo cortando el acceso a la energia barata le alcanza.


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> A EEUU el plan le esta saliendo de pelos...la parte dificil viene cuando China ataque Taiwan



A no tardar.


----------



## pemebe (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La inflación en Rusia (y falseada como todo lo que publican) ya roza el 18% y ya venian de un 26% interanual en frutas y hortalizas. Os hablo de datos del Rosstat.
> 
> El valor del rublo no aumenta, solo en su pantomima.
> 
> Nadie quiere rublos excepto los rusos, porque les obligan.



La tasa de inflación interanual de Rusia es del 15%. En lo que lleva de año la tasa de inflación es del 10,77 y los dos últimos meses han sido negativos.
Junio -0,35% y Julio -,39%. Solo se les descontrolo en Marzo 2022 que subió un 7,61%.

El valor del rublo se mantiene desde hace meses entorno a 60 rublos por dolar. Es lógico que si le obligas a tus compradores a usar rublos este sube. Tambien sube por el efecto de intercambios con otros paises no occidentales.

Lo de querer o no querer una moneda es indiferente, otra cosa es que la necesites para hacer operaciones.

Occidente no vende coches ni piezas de avion, ni microelectronica a Rusia ... Le congela sus activos para que no pueda pagar con ellos, les decimos que le vamos a dejar de comprar gas y petroleo. Les estamos mandando ingentes cantidades de armamento a Ucrania que está matando rusos.

Y si Rusia no manda gas por el NS1 decimos que nos están chantajeando (cuando tenemos uno nuevecito sin estrenar NS2 que podríamos utilizar).
Si Rusia no manda fertilizantes o cereales tambien nos están chantajeando.

Afortunadamente para Europa, Rusia no ha tomado ninguna medida drástica (como no vendernos ni gas, ni petroleo, ni carbon, ni uranio, ni fertilizantes, ni ...) porque entonces si que seria el llanto y el rechinar de dientes (un infierno en la tierra).


----------



## Epicii (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Yo, tras la visita de Pelosi, no lo veo eso ya nada claro.
> 
> Dentro de MUY POCO, además, la política internacional nos la va a empezar a sudar a todos, vamos a estar demasiado ocupados con asuntos locales.
> 
> ...



La globalización se convirtió en un mal negocio para el imperio yanqui, China le esta ganando en su propio juego...
EEUU quiere volver a un mundo bipolar, donde al menos la mitad de las economías desarrolladas le pertenezcan como hegemon indiscutible


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> y con velas....



A una mente retorcida como la mía no le puede decir estas cosas.
¿Velas para dormir? No sigo para no soltar groserías a una dama.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (6 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> La tasa de inflación interanual de Rusia es del 15%. En lo que lleva de año la tasa de inflación es del 10,77 y los dos últimos meses han sido negativos.
> Junio -0,35% y Julio -,39%. Solo se les descontrolo en Marzo 2022 que subió un 7,61%.
> 
> El valor del rublo se mantiene desde hace meses entorno a 60 rublos por dolar. Es lógico que si le obligas a tus compradores a usar rublos este sube. Tambien sube por el efecto de intercambios con otros paises no occidentales.
> ...



El contacto armenio del Clapham ha asegurado que este año los salarios en Rusia subirán muy probablemente un 30%, para acercarse a la media adquisitiva europea y dadas las buenas perspectivas de la balanza de pagos e ingresos por gas y petroleo


----------



## Epicii (6 Sep 2022)

Rusia tiene alimentos, energia, y tecnologia desde China...
Los rusos no se rindieron con el ejecito nazi a 20km de Moscu. Espera sentado...


----------



## pemebe (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia asegura que reanudará el bombeo de gas a través de Nord Stream cuando Siemens repare la turbina.  *
> El* bombeo de gas *a través del gasoducto *Nord Stream, *que conecta Rusia con Alemania por debajo del Mar Báltico, se reanudará cuando esté reparada la turbina por parte de Siemens Energy, según ha dicho este martes el ministro de Energía ruso, Nikolái Shulginov.
> 
> El flujo se reanudará "tan pronto como se resuelva el problema de acuerdo con la obligación contractual de reparar la turbina", en la que se detectó una fuga de aceite durante labores de mantenimiento, según explicó el político durante el VII Foro Económico Oriental que se ha abierto hoy en Vladivostok, tal como recoge la agencia rusa Tass.
> ...



*Que chorrada más grande. *A Rusia le da igual si está o no está afectado por las sanciones. La pieza la tiene Siemens y será Siemens el que no quiere comerse el marrón de llevar la pieza a Rusia y que luego la sancionen que es lo que se deduce de las palabras rusas.

"El Kremlin y Gazprom han enfatizado que son las sanciones las que generan los problemas en la estación compresora pues no hay repuestos si falla una turbina y las reparadas no pueden regresar a Rusia por las restricciones occidentales"

De hecho Rusia está dispuesto a usar el NS2 (cosa que EEUU no va a permitir).


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La globalización se convirtió un mal negocio para el imperio yanqui, China le esta ganando en su propio juego...
> Quiere volver a un mundo bipolar, donde al menos la mitad de las economías desarrolladas le pertenezcan como hegemon indiscutible



EEUU estaba acabada como motor económico del mundo en 1973 cuando Nixon se cepilló la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.

La globalización fue un error, surgido del complejo anglosajón de superioridad tras la victoria ideológica contra la URSS.

Así como la URSS se había desintegrado e incorporado al mercado global, así lo harían el resto de coñomías del planeta, siempre a favor de EEUU, que tenía la mano en la balanza con eso de que IMPRIME MONEDA SIN CONTROL.

Los chinitos llevan 40 años sacrificando a su gente al altar del progreso económico, con una brutalidad estalinista, y de momento, están mejor que en los 80 (iban todos en bici y llevaban todos el traje ese gris de Mao). Pregúntenle al camarada @ZHU DE como se ve la globalización DESDE EL OTRO LADO.

Para nosotros, ha sido una cornucopia de bienes baratos.
Para ellos, la promesa de convertirse en nosotros.

Uno no puede dejar de pensar en términos de *materialismo histórico marxista*. Cosa que no hizo el mendrugo de Fukuyama y por eso nos vemos en las que estamos. Al final, la historia no son los héroes o las figuras de cada momento. Los millones de chinos trabajando y los millones de occidentales consumiendo hemos escrito la historia.

Ahora, nos toca pagar la factura y transferir la riqueza allá donde están los MEDIOS DE PRODUCCIÓN (energía, materiales, industria, mano de obra)

EEUU puede que se "salve". Tiene un cortijo propio (Sudamérica y Canadá), con mucha riqueza aún por explotar. Su propaganda es además PODEROSÍSIMA (los nazis y los soviéticos unos aficionados en comparación), y tardará tiempo en dejar de tener la influencia que tiene.

Pero en la Isla-Mundo las cosas van a cambiar por primera vez desde que Colón salió para las Américas. Ahí empezó el dominio de Europa del MUNDO ENTERO, con los sucesivos imperios.

Llevamos cortando el bacalao siglos, Europa y sus descendientes, pero eso me temo que se ha terminado.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sólo NO HUBO ofrecimiento de la OTAN, es que la OTAN por su propia normativa *no puede incorpora*r miembros con disputas territoriales abiertas, como es el caso de Ucrania con el Dombas y Crimea desde 2014



Son conocidos por "cumplir sus acuerdos", no pueden atacar si no es atacado antes un pais miembro. Pero atacaron Yugoeslavia o Libia sin ningun ataque previo , pero claro el que miente es Putin.


----------



## lapetus (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> en China lo importante es el Pueblo



LMAO China está vendida al globalismo, y el pueblo se la suda.

Lo repito: China está en la cama con la cloaqueriza usana y las ratas demócratas.

Si no a cuento de qué estaban DARPA, Gates, Daszek y amigos allí metidos en el instituto de virología de Wuhan, financiando las cositas que en todo el resto del orbe civilizado están prohibidas... Luego ya sabemos cómo acabó la cosa, en la calle por la tremenda inseguridad de hacer esos experimentos en una megalópolis y en un laboratiorio de nivel 2.

Hoy he leido ésto, es demoledor:


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Sep 2022)

Para entender la magnitud de la crisis energética:

*RESCATE ENERGÉTICO EN REINO UNIDO: 200.000 MILLONES DE EUROS*
(deja en ridículo al rescate de la banca española durante la crisis de 2008, cuyo coste ha sido la mitad que este rescate energético)

-Solo durará 18 meses
-Aparte del rescate los británicos van a tener que seguir pagando un alto precio por la energía y comidas, con lo cual 200.000 millones de euros es solo parte del coste

_El tamaño del rescate energético del Reino Unido está fuera de serie. De acuerdo a
@alexwickham
Además de los £130 mil millones para congelar las facturas de energía de los hogares, Liz Truss está considerando otros £40 mil millones para las pequeñas empresas. ~ £ 170 mil millones equivalen al presupuesto anual del NHS, y es> 5% del PIB _






Javier Blas (@JavierBlas)


The size of the UK energy bail-out is off-the charts. According to @alexwickham, on top of the £130 billion to freeze household energy bills, Liz Truss is mulling another £40 billion for small business. The ~£170 billion equals to the annual NHS budget, and it's >5% of GDP




nitter.it





*Truss, primer ministro entrante, redacta un plan colosal de £ 130 mil millones para congelar las facturas de energía del Reino Unido*
Liz Truss, la nueva líder del Partido Conservador y la próxima primera ministra , elaboró planes para un paquete de apoyo masivo de £130 mil millones durante los próximos 18 meses para ayudar a los hogares y empresas en dificultades a reducir las facturas de energía, según documentos de política vistos por Bloomberg .

"Limitar las facturas de los hogares podría costar hasta 130 000 millones de libras esterlinas en los próximos 18 meses... el costo del plan para proteger a las empresas oscilará entre 21 000 millones y 42 000 millones de libras esterlinas en seis meses, dependiendo de qué tan bajo se establezca el límite Durante un año, los costos estimados para el gobierno oscilan entre £28 mil millones y £67 mil millones”, dijo Bloomberg. 






Incoming PM Truss Drafts Colossal £130 Billion Plan To Freeze UK Power Bills | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## workforfood (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Son conocidos por "cumplir sus acuerdos", no pueden atacar si no es atacado antes un pais miembro. Pero atacaron Yugoeslavia o Libia sin ningun ataque previo , pero claro el que miente es Putin.



Rejón viene a vender su libro como la decena que hay por el foro repitiendo propaganda 24/7 de la OTAN. A estas alturas no creo que haya que convencerles de nada.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> LMAO China está vendida al globalismo, y el pueblo se la suda.
> 
> Lo repito: China está en la cama con la cloaqueriza usana y las ratas demócratas.
> 
> ...



Si el Pueblo se la sudase, habría dejado correr el arma biológica sin restricciones, sin embargo, lucha por evitar el contagio de cada ciudadano, cosa que no han hecho en ninguna puta democracia, el resto de su defecación es conspiraonia.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

De verdad que toman por estúpida la gente.¿Hace falta ser experta para saber que cuanto más ataques con misiles una central nuclear más riesgo de desastre? El problema está cuando lo saben y continuan haciendolo y desde Europa y EEUU no se les dice nada porque son los "buenos"

*Una experta ucraniana alerta de que crece el riesgo de accidente nuclear "grave" en la central de Zaporiyia*

Kosharna advierte incluso que podría ocurrir "un accidente similar al ocurrido en Fukushima" si la planta pierde el suministro eléctrico que se necesita para refrigerar la zona activa de los reactores.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Rejón viene a vender su libro como la decena que hay por el foro repitiendo propaganda 24/7 de la OTAN. A estas alturas no creo que haya que convencerles de nada.



De vez de cuando es bueno contestar a uno de ellos, ( tengo a los de las fotos sangrientas, y demas tarados en el ignore), porque habra gente que entre al hilo sin participar. Los mensajes son para ellos.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

El COVID prolongado mantiene a hasta 4 millones de personas sin trabajo en los Estados Unidos, con salarios perdidos estimados en al menos 170 mil millones de dólares al año, una carga económica significativa en un momento en que el costo de vida está aumentando abruptamente, citó Forbes un informe de Brookings


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Más concentraciones en Alemania. Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel. Los alemanes de a pie quieren el gas a través de los gasoductos rusos y no quieren ayudar a Ucrania. Pero las peculiaridades de la "democracia" alemana de estos días son tales que pueden enrollar sus opiniones sobre el tema y meterlas en la estufa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Una ola de protestas ha recorrido algunas ciudades alemanas. En Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel, los residentes protestan contra las subidas de precios de la electricidad y la energía y contra la ayuda militar a Ucrania.​​







Caucasian Bureau || Кавказское бюро


Основной целью нашего телеграм-канала является: обеспечение свободы доступа к правдивой и достоверной информации о событиях в южно-кавказском регионе и не только. Обратная связь: @CaucasianBureau_bot




t.me



​​


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Los dirigentes uropedos se va a llevar una hostia, que ni la de Rita Barberá


----------



## Decipher (6 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Para entender la magnitud de la crisis energética:
> 
> *RESCATE ENERGÉTICO EN REINO UNIDO: 200.000 MILLONES DE EUROS*
> (deja en ridículo al rescate de la banca española durante la crisis de 2008, cuyo coste ha sido la mitad que este rescate energético)
> ...



No salimos de una y entramos en otra. Y hay gente a la que le preocupa Rusia. A mi me preocupan los imbéciles que me rodean.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más concentraciones en Alemania. Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel. Los alemanes de a pie quieren el gas a través de los gasoductos rusos y no quieren ayudar a Ucrania. Pero las peculiaridades de la "democracia" alemana de estos días son tales que pueden enrollar sus opiniones sobre el tema y meterlas en la estufa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sus líderes ya los han sacrificado.
Ahora solo falta que los vayan pasando a cuchillo.

¿Soy el único que piensa que Merkelator no habría permitido todo esto?

Curioso que la RUINA de la UE empiece justo cuando se va, ¿no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Sep 2022)

*En 2021 murieron en Ucrania 714.263 personas*, 97.428 más que el año anterior. *En Ucrania, de media fallecen cada día 1.957 personas.*


tienen cadáveres de sobra cada día para montar escenarios de guerra sin necesidad de matar a nadie . 

Los edificios destruidos son de la época soviética que iban a ser demolidos para hacer nuevas construcciones y los vehículos militares que hemos visto al principio de la " GUERRA " en una clarísima psyop parecían sacados de desguaces de la segunda guerra mundial. 

ES TODO UNA PUTA FARSA PARA DERROTAR A EUROPA . De querer INVADIR a Ucrania solo serían necesarios " unos cuantos contagiados por coronavirus y colapsaría la economía del país al tener que enclaustrar a toda la población durante meses "! 

" Además podrían inyectarles algún veneno como si fuese vacuna y así se ahorraba los misiles . " 










Ucrania - Mortalidad 2021


En 2021 murieron en Ucrania 714.263 personas, 97.428 más que el año anterior. En Ucrania, de media fallecen cada día 1.957 personas.




datosmacro.expansion.com




.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Cozu, os crecen los enanos...


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los dirigentes uropedos se va a llevar una hostia, que ni la de Rita Barberá



Antes o despues la gente se dará cuenta de que protestar y gritar mucho no da de comer ni enciende el gas.
Tendremos huelgas generales en menos de dos meses en toda Europa.

¿Qué bien, eh?


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

*El enemigo lanza un ataque contra Balakleya, con fuertes combates en curso*

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevan más de un mes movilizando reservas y han establecido una fuerza de ataque en la dirección de Kharkiv.
Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están ahora a la ofensiva, con vehículos blindados y combatiendo en las afueras de la ciudad, tras un importante bombardeo de artillería.
▪ La artillería y la aviación del ejército ruso están golpeando a las fuerzas enemigas estiradas.
▪Nuestros puentes han sido volados para dificultar el avance enemigo.
▪ En los combates en las afueras operan vehículos blindados.
▪ Nuestras reservas están subiendo.
▪ El ataque militar ruso golpeó el cuartel general del mando operativo de las AFU en Chuguyev.
▪ La ofensiva en el sur no es una distracción, sólo que el enemigo ha planeado y lanzado varias operaciones ofensivas, y también continúan los intentos de ruptura en la región de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cozu, os crecen los enanos...



¿Qué me está usted contando, camarada?
¿Ley marcial en Diciembre más o menos?

Joder si que la hemos cagado, si.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Tal como dice el artículo, las únicas que valían la pena como fuerza de combate (y ruptura del frente) *eran la primera y segunda oleada*... mismas que ya se han consumido sin resultados relevantes.
> 
> Hay que ver del lado de los rusos como andan (podrían estar agotados también), pero lo que les queda a los ucranianos a duras penas les va a servir para evitar que los rusos contraataquen y avancen.
> 
> Lo que es claro hasta el momento, es que no han modificado la situación del frente en nada sustancial.



Es que esta es una guerra de trinchera y desgaste desde hace mucho, no sé quién fue el genio militar que decidió que una contraofensiva en Jerson iba a traducirse en avances grandes cuando Rusia va a paso de caracol.

Si no eres capaz de parar a Rusia, mucho menos vas a ser capaz de darle una mordida que desequilibre la balanza.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Se están produciendo combates y duelos de artillería en los alrededores de Balakleya.

Al oeste de la aldea, se ha observado actividad de la aviación ucraniana: los residentes de Verkhnyaya Orelka han informado de que cuatro aviones han sobrevolado la aldea sucesivamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los dirigentes uropedos se va a llevar una hostia, que ni la de Rita Barberá



Van a acabar como ella, sufriendo una "muerte natural".

--------------------------

Prisioneros ucranianos.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru





--------------

Dicen que es en Novorrusia , pero yo no habia visto estos tanques allí antes, y los transportes estan como muy juntos aparcados para ser zona de guerra. ¿ ejercicios en algun otro punto de Rusia ?









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Para entender la magnitud de la crisis energética:
> 
> *RESCATE ENERGÉTICO EN REINO UNIDO: 200.000 MILLONES DE EUROS*
> (deja en ridículo al rescate de la banca española durante la crisis de 2008, cuyo coste ha sido la mitad que este rescate energético)
> ...



Papelitos de colores....


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Sep 2022)

Alemania sigue los pasos del RU:

*Alemania anuncia otro estímulo energético de 65.000 millones de euros incluso cuando el BCE busca aplastar la demanda*

El último acuerdo, *que aporta un alivio total de casi 100.000 millones de euros desde el comienzo de la guerra de Ucrania,* fue elaborado de la noche a la mañana por la coalición gobernante tripartita de Alemania de los socialdemócratas de Scholz, los Verdes y el liberal FDP.

Entre las medidas principales se encuentran pagos únicos a millones de jubilados vulnerables y un plan para desviar las ganancias inesperadas de las empresas de energía. En resumen, *la progresiva nacionalización del sector energético.*

El gobierno había tomado "decisiones oportunas" para evitar una crisis invernal, dijo Scholz, incluido llenar las reservas de gas y reiniciar las centrales eléctricas de carbón. Pero las medidas preventivas, incluida una campaña para reducir el consumo, han hecho poco para frenar un fuerte aumento en las facturas de los hogares.

El último anuncio sigue a *dos paquetes de ayuda anteriores por un total de 30.000 millones de euros,* que incluían una reducción del impuesto sobre la gasolina y un popular billete de transporte público fuertemente subvencionado. Pero con la expiración de muchas de esas medidas a fines de agosto y los precios al consumidor en alza, el gobierno ha estado bajo presión para brindar un nuevo apoyo.






Germany Announces Another €65BN Energy Stimulus Even As ECB Seeks To Crush Demand | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Van a acabar como ella, sufriendo una "muerte natural".
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...



Es imposible que te pretendan vencer una barra de pan por 100 euros y que no pase nada.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> EEUU estaba acabada como motor económico del mundo en 1973 cuando Nixon se cepilló la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.
> 
> La globalización fue un error, surgido del complejo anglosajón de superioridad tras la victoria ideológica contra la URSS.
> 
> ...



Fukuyama ha dicho hace unos días qua los liberales fueron demasiado lejos y que hay que volver a cierta socialdemocracia.
Así sin anestesia. Si el partido dice que 2+2=5 y que Oceanía nunca estuvo en guerra con Eurasia...

Europa no pinta nada a nivel político desde la segunda guerra mundial... Otra cosa, es que haya mantenido importancia económica y cultural, y ésta en clara decadencia frente a la cultura anglo, que no europea.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Fukuyama siendo Fukuyama.   

Es que no se cortan.
Directamente nos están diciendo, DESDE EEUU, que nos tenemos que joder NOSOTROS.

¿Qué tal si el congreso le impone una tasa extraordinaria a ELLOS, para ayudar a SUS DEMOCRÁTICOS ALIADOS?

Cuando el autoritarismo vuelva a Europa tendrán la excusa perfecta para "democratizar", y otra vez alimentar la máquina de la guerra con los pingües beneficios que produce.

Y como no han inundado Europa de armas ni nada desde hace 6 meses...

Madre mía en la que nos hemos metido, señores.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

En cuanto a la cuestión de Verbovka y Balakleya. Verbovka es un pueblo situado al noroeste de Balakleya. La cruz marca el puente destruido sobre el río Balakleyka, que divide la aldea en dos partes (el río no es profundo, la infantería puede vadearlo en algunos lugares, la maquinaria es poco probable). El puente fue volado por nuestras fuerzas mientras se retiraban de la parte occidental de Verbovka, o fue destruido durante los combates (aún no hay detalles). Al parecer, en este momento el enemigo ha ocupado parcialmente la parte occidental de Verbovka (habiendo desplazado a los reservistas), donde continúan los combates y donde se están trasladando ahora las reservas. No es deseable dejar que el enemigo se afiance en Verbovka, ya que desde allí puede intentar avanzar hacia las zonas industriales del norte de la ciudad, tratando de alcanzar la ruta Volkhov Yar - Balakleya, interrumpiendo el suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF que operan en la zona.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Fukuyama ha dicho hace unos días qua los liberales fueron demasiado lejos y que hay que volver a cierta socialdemocracia.
> Así sin anestesia. Si el partido dice que 2?2=5 y que Oceanía nunca estuvo en guerra con Eurasia...













*"Todos los animales son iguales, pero algunos son más iguales que otros"*


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> EEUU estaba acabada como motor económico del mundo en 1973 cuando Nixon se cepilló la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.
> 
> La globalización fue un error, surgido del complejo anglosajón de superioridad tras la victoria ideológica contra la URSS.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, camarada Penis Dimensión, ¿Donde quedaron los 60 billones en derivatives del Bundesbank? no he oido mencionar el tema por ningún sitio.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

No hubo pánico. En Balakleya había sobre todo gente movilizada. Ahora las reservas están llegando a Balakleya. La artillería de cañones y cohetes está funcionando. Los aviones están trabajando activamente. No se habla de un avance profundo. La situación es + - como con la contraofensiva nazi en la dirección de Kherson.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por cierto, camarada Penis Dimensión, ¿Donde quedaron los 60 billones en derivatives del Bundesbank? no he oido mencionar el tema por ningún sitio.



¿Coca y putas?


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando te pueden los gestos...


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Los habitantes de Magdeburgo exigen en una manifestación masiva que el gobierno alemán garantice que el gasoducto Nord Stream pueda volver a bombearse.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> ¿Coca y putas?



Si fuese eso, los uropedos estarian salvados, es mucho peor...¡CONTABLES!.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> EEUU estaba acabada como motor económico del mundo en 1973 cuando Nixon se cepilló la convertibilidad del dólar en oro.
> 
> La globalización fue un error, surgido del complejo anglosajón de superioridad tras la victoria ideológica contra la URSS.
> 
> ...



EEUU no deja de ser un país enorme y con muchos recursos, el problema que tienen es si van a sobrevivir al hostiazo que se avecina, porque han crecido por encima de sus posibilidades aprovechando ser los matones del mundo. Si sobreviven y no se desintegran, más les vale repensar las cosas si quieren aspirar al segundo puesto, por debajo de China


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los habitantes de Magdeburgo exigen en una manifestación masiva que el gobierno alemán garantice que el gasoducto Nord Stream pueda volver a bombearse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos unos aliados cojonudos. El NS2 habría sido beneficioso para LA ECONOMÍA, EL COMERCIO, LA LIBERTAD de millones de personas en Rusia y la UE. Esos ideales que el imperio dice defender.

Mejor la guerra, claro.

Algunos alemanes lo tenían bastante claro desde hace tiempo:



*"...Coca-Cola, sometimes war..."*


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es que esta es una guerra de trinchera y desgaste desde hace mucho, no sé quién fue el genio militar que decidió que una contraofensiva en Jerson iba a traducirse en avances grandes cuando Rusia va a paso de caracol.
> 
> Si no eres capaz de parar a Rusia, mucho menos vas a ser capaz de darle una mordida que desequilibre la balanza.



Los rusos tienen poca infantería, 100.000 tios para un frente enorme. Los de las Republicas estan sobre todo en lla zona de Donetsk, así que es de suponer que la idea es sacrificar 5000 para lograr 500 bajas e intentar entrar po ahí. 

Lo que parecen no entender, quizas se creen su propaganda es que los rusos van con lo minimo. Pero eso es por decisión propia y lo cambian cuando quieran, en lo de Jerson por primera vez he oido hablar de los su-24 lanznado docenas de bombas de 500kg. Y no es la hostia, pero es que la aviación no la arriesgan...hasta que lo hacen claro. 

Nada impide meter un cuerpo de ejercto más por Jarkov o incluso 2 más arriba. No lo hacen, pero si hay alguna derrota seria, Putin no se va a rendir, va a movilizar.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

_Ninguna novedad_

Los talibanes creen que el ataque a la embajada rusa en Kabul fue organizado por el ISIS con el apoyo de las agencias de inteligencia extranjeras que supervisan las actividades de los terroristas.

Cabe señalar que, incluso durante la guerra contra Estados Unidos, los talibanes han afirmado en repetidas ocasiones que el ISIS y Estados Unidos están trabajando de forma concertada en Afganistán, citando en particular el episodio en el que los talibanes asaltaron la prisión donde se encontraban los combatientes del ISIS y salieron en helicópteros estadounidenses.
También cabe destacar que el ex presidente afgano Hamid Karzai (del que es difícil sospechar que simpatice con los talibanes, que lo consideran una marioneta estadounidense) también estuvo de acuerdo con los talibanes en que el ISIS y Estados Unidos operaban en el mismo bando en Afganistán, algo que también declaró públicamente.

Los organismos antiterroristas de los talibanes en la capital del Emirato Islámico de Afganistán intensifican ahora sus esfuerzos para identificar las células del ISIL. Según el gobierno talibán, el atentado pretendía destruir las relaciones entre la Federación Rusa y el Emirato Islámico de Afganistán (no hace mucho tiempo había acuerdos sobre el suministro de petróleo y gas a Afganistán).

Además de las víctimas civiles y de los dos diplomáticos rusos muertos, murieron cuatro combatientes talibanes que habían estado vigilando la embajada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si fuese eso, los uropedos estarian salvados, es mucho peor...¡CONTABLES!.



Los soviets tenían su intelligentsia, y nosotros tenemos legiones de charos y funcis.
De algún sitio habrá que sacar el dinero para pagar tal ejército de leales votantes.
A cada uno sus vicios, camarada.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Ha aparecido otro mercenario británico muerto por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Izyum.
Mackintosh Craig Stanley (indicativo "Pikes") - nacido en Norfolk, muerto cerca de Izyum el 24 de agosto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Treefrog (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Este era el idiota del "fin de la historia" ? El truinfo final de la democracia "liberal" ?

Sería esa misma "democracia liberal" que inicia guerras por todo el mundo, interviene el mercado para salvar a bancos y fondos de inversión, imprime dinero a espuertas que inflan una burbuja de activos que beneficia en un 99,999999% al 0,1% más rico ?
O es el liberalismo de los confinamientos, prohibición de runiones , de circulación y obligación de participar en ensayos clínicos inútiles y peligrosos?

Yo creo que los mismos gurues del liberalismo FAKE no es están dando cuenta de que su discurso ya es absurdo para cualquiera que se detenga un milisegundo a pensar.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



POR QUÉ.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Sesión informativa en primera línea:

Las armas de alta precisión alcanzaron los puntos de despliegue temporal de las 54 y 93 brigadas de las AFU Destruyeron hasta 250 combatientes y más de 10 vehículos y blindados.
☠Además, los ataques a los puntos de despliegue temporal del 1er batallón de la 65ª Brigada de las AFU destruyeron hasta 100 combatientes y 15 piezas de equipo militar.
Debido a las altas bajas y al cese de la rotación, el personal de la 53ª Brigada AFU se niega a realizar tareas de combate y abandona las posiciones de combate en grupos.
✈Ataque a 3 puestos de mando y control de las AFU, al puesto de mando y observación del batallón TERO de la 102ª Brigada, así como a 52 unidades de artillería, al personal y al material militar de las AFU en 161 zonas.
Un lanzador SAM Buk-M1 de las AFU fue destruido.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 12 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, interceptaron un misil Tochka-U y 11 proyectiles HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/22092









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EEUU no deja de ser un país enorme y con muchos recursos, el problema que tienen es si van a sobrevivir al hostiazo que se avecina, porque han crecido por encima de sus posibilidades aprovechando ser los matones del mundo. Si sobreviven y no se desintegran, más les vale repensar las cosas si quieren aspirar al segundo puesto, por debajo de China



Tienen una cosa que no tenemos en Europa: Allí, si eres pobre, ES POR TU PUTA CULPA. Y es algo que tienen tan arraigado, que el movimiento obrero, la conciencia de clase... esos conceptos son AJENOS y HOSTILES en EEUU.

Vivrán en la puta calle y seguirán creyendo en el sueño americano. ¿Tu has visto como están algunas de sus ciudades, llenas de adictos en las calles, sin servicios sociales, ni nada de nada?

Así que por EEUU no te preocupes. Los que cuentan para ellos (los ricos), saldrán bien parados. De hecho, les va mejor que nunca desde 2008.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Batalla por la región de Kherson - Informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso

☠ En la dirección Nikolayev-Krivoy Rog, el enemigo perdió un total de 12 tanques, 11 BMP y otros ocho vehículos blindados, seis camionetas con ametralladoras y más de 210 cazas.
También en esta dirección fueron alcanzados el personal vivo y el equipo militar en los puntos de despliegue temporal de las brigadas 61, 35 y 17 de las AFU. Se destruyeron tres depósitos de armas y municiones de misiles y artillería.
✈ Tres Su-25 de la fuerza aérea ucraniana fueron derribados por los aviones de combate y los medios de defensa aérea de la Fuerza Aérea rusa. Un Su-25 cerca del pueblo de Snigyrevka y dos Su-25 ucranianos cerca de Myrne en la región de Mykolayiv.
▪ "Kalibers" destruyen un gran almacén de combustible de un grupo de tropas ucranianas en la dirección Mykolayiv-Kryvorizhskiy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

Los de las banderitas de Ucrania en Twitter, empiezan a cagarse en Dios, con las facturas que llegan


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Los soviets tenían su intelligentsia, y nosotros tenemos legiones de charos y funcis.
> De algún sitio habrá que sacar el dinero para pagar tal ejército de leales votantes.
> A cada uno sus vicios, camarada.



Hay una película sobre el crack del 2008, todo el pastel se destapa porque un contable descubre que un balance no cuadraba, no problemo, venden toda la basura a incautos inversores a sabienda que era basura, despiden a todo el personal y a echar un polvo a las islas Virgenes (que paradoja, ¿eh?)


----------



## Snowball (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mi ideologia forma parte de mi personalidad, no tengo porque prescindir de ella. Lo hicieron fatal, puesto que todo era un paripé, lo correcto hubiese sido aplicar el modelo chino, pero claro, *en China lo importante es el Pueblo*, en España, lo importante es Patrica Botin.





Muchos te quitamos del ignore porque en este asunto de Ucrania aportas información no-nato

Pero leyendo tales subnormalidades, dignas de un fanático, ya recuerdo por qué estabas en la nevera


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Joe Biden no cree que Rusia deba ser reconocida como patrocinadora del terrorismo
> 
> Durante una conferencia de prensa en la Casa Blanca, el presidente estadounidense respondió negativamente a una pregunta sobre si consideraba necesario añadir a Rusia a la lista de Estados patrocinadores del terrorismo. Así lo informó el corresponsal de Reuters en la Casa Blanca, Jeff Mason, en Twitter.
> 
> ...



Si lo hace, Rusia ya ha advertido que dejará de exportar Uranio a USA.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> POR QUÉ.



Cuanto peor, mejor.

Si el objetivo es que uno de los países haga alguna estupidez, mejor acelerarlo lo antes posible.

¿La OTAN se metería en un fregado si, por ejemplo en Alemania, o Francia, o Polonia un grupo de "radicales" toma el poder y declara la guerra a Rusia?

Creo que no, ¿verdad? ES SOLO PARA DEFENSA MUTUA.

Dá que pensar, desde luego.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

12:01h

*Batalla por Kherson: la agrupación de "avance" de las AFU en Sukhoy Stavka sufre grandes pérdidas y traslada refuerzos*

▪ El mando de las AFU está intentando preparar un avance hacia Novaya Kakhovka, pero las fuerzas disponibles han perdido su potencial ofensivo.
▪ El enemigo intenta ahora esperar refuerzos y reforzar sus posiciones en la zona de Blagodatovka - Andreevka - Lozovoye - Sukhoy Stavok.
▪ Se está llevando a cabo una operación de artillería durante las 24 horas del día contra el enemigo, y los aviones y helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea rusa también están atacando. Los combatientes y equipos restantes están siendo triturados antes del asalto de las fuerzas rusas.
▪ En el aire, el enemigo pide refuerzos con pánico.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no pueden desplazar hasta ahora ningún refuerzo significativo. Los puentes de pontones que cruzan el río Ingulets fueron destruidos con fuego certero, el enemigo está cruzando con botes pequeños.
▪ Desde otras regiones, las AFU están trasladando refuerzos en autobuses escolares y lanzaderas, concentrándose en asentamientos y zonas boscosas más cercanas al río, así como equipos de ingeniería para construir nuevos cruces para trasladar las fuerzas recién llegadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> POR QUÉ.



Yo se lo explico, Alemania necesita 55 bcm, el Midcat puede transportar...¡7!, para ese viaje, no necesitan alforjas.


----------



## Snowball (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de las banderitas de Ucrania en Twitter, empiezan a cagarse en Dios, con las facturas que llegan



Lo tiene todo

Ecologista y feminista


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> La tasa de inflación interanual de Rusia es del 15%. En lo que lleva de año la tasa de inflación es del 10,77 y los dos últimos meses han sido negativos.
> Junio -0,35% y Julio -,39%. Solo se les descontrolo en Marzo 2022 que subió un 7,61%.
> 
> El valor del rublo se mantiene desde hace meses entorno a 60 rublos por dolar. Es lógico que si le obligas a tus compradores a usar rublos este sube. Tambien sube por el efecto de intercambios con otros paises no occidentales.
> ...



Bueno, esos datos obviamente tampoco son verdad.
La inflación en junio y julio, al menos en Moscú, ha seguido subiendo.

En todos sitios mienten con esos datos.
Yo siempre cuento el mismo ejemplo:

Mi pan artesano sigue costando 80 rublos.
No ha bajado. Y desde febrero, ha subido un 35%.
Y es un producto ruso, no una delicatessen francesa.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

En Balakleya.
Además de la voladura de un puente sobre Krainyaya Balakleyka en Verbovka, se informa de la voladura de uno o dos puentes más en las afueras de Balakleya.
También se informa del derribo de un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 ucraniano cerca de Verbovka. El enemigo está bombardeando activamente nuestras posiciones cerca de Balakleya con artillería y MLRS. Los nuestros están respondiendo activamente + la aviación está operando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de las banderitas de Ucrania en Twitter, empiezan a cagarse en Dios, con las facturas que llegan



JO-DER.

Dice que ha pasado de 240€ al mes a 1626€ al mes.
Y el frío aún no ha llegado.

Por más que aten los perros con longanizas por allá...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que tienes un puesto en lo turístico o eres un funcionario Godo Escala A++?



Soy peninsular...que es lo que te dicen cuando no quieren ofenderte llamandote godo...

Aunque en mi caso mi condicion de pasiego por parte de padre es inocultable...por tanto soy godo 100%.

Al que me diga jediondo, yo le suelo responder con un ...MANDESE A MUDARRRRR...AFRICANO INSIDIOSOOOO!!!!


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

En el arsenal de Balakleya. Incluso antes de 2014, estaba experimentando un debilitamiento, cuando se ocultó la reventa masiva de munición al mercado negro. Todas las investigaciones (incluidas las de la Rada Suprema) fueron profanadas con seguridad. Tras el inicio de la guerra en Donbass, el arsenal volvió a detonar, lo que se achacó a "agentes rusos", aunque luego resultó ser una negligencia (al menos oficialmente -hay una versión de que se volvió a ocultar la venta de BK al extranjero).
Durante la captura de Balakleya, en marzo, se produjeron de nuevo explosiones y detonaciones secundarias (o bien ataques, o bien las AFU hicieron explotar algo durante la retirada), nuestra gente, después de ocupar el arsenal, lo estudió y probablemente sacó algo, si es que todavía había algo valioso allí. En general, su valor ha disminuido significativamente desde principios de los años noventa (cuando realmente había enormes reservas de munición). Pero, por supuesto, las AFU no deben ser permitidas allí de ninguna manera. Ni siquiera por la cuestión de la munición restante, sino por la proximidad de la carretera Volkhov Yar - Balakleya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (6 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *En 2021 murieron en Ucrania 714.263 personas*, 97.428 más que el año anterior. *En Ucrania, de media fallecen cada día 1.957 personas.*
> 
> 
> tienen cadáveres de sobra cada día para montar escenarios de guerra sin necesidad de matar a nadie .
> ...



Claro por eso en Mariúpol la gente reconstruye los techos de las casas porque les sobra la pasta y si hay que derribarlas hay que hacerlo bien hecho dicen


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Se informa que nuestras tropas han entrado o ya han tomado el pueblo de Shestakovo. Esta es ya la carretera Kharkiv-Stary Saltov. Si se confirma, se trata de un progreso bastante serio al noreste de Kharkiv.

Anteriormente se informó del exitoso avance de nuestras tropas en Bairak y Peremoga.

Pero hasta ahora no hay fotos/vídeos confirmatorios desde el terreno.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Soy peninsular...que es lo que te dicen cuando no quieren ofenderte llamandote godo...
> 
> Aunque en mi caso mi condicion de pasiego por parte de padre es inocultable...por tanto soy godo 100%.
> 
> Al que me diga jediondo, yo le suelo responder con un ...MANDESE A MUDARRRRR...AFRICANO INSIDIOSOOOO!!!!



También con algo de sangre del norte, por lo que veo.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Otros que deben sufrir por Ucrania, me parece que se van a hacer los ucranianos muy simpáticos en el mundo.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

*La ofensiva ucraniana sobre Kherson abre "el peor infierno de la guerra" - The Times.*

En el artículo, un episodio de la loca y mal preparada ofensiva de las AFU es la historia de un sargento de las AFU, Alexander.
"Era un verdadero infierno entonces. El peor infierno", dijo el soldado ucraniano.
El sábado le dijeron que los rusos se estaban retirando, pero cuando entró en el pueblo, había un enemigo esperándole.
El ametrallador ruso abrió fuego contra él, pero milagrosamente sobrevivió con sólo una herida en el hombro. Pudo rodar por la colina y escapar hacia su lado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Sep 2022)

Imoresionante, menuda canicería...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es imposible que te pretendan vencer una barra de pan por 100 euros y que no pase nada.



Depende de la denominación de los billetes que el BCE tire desde el helicóptero.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Hace apenas una semana, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles contra uno de los emplazamientos del batallón nacionalista Kraken, frente al edificio del consejo regional de Kharkiv.

En su momento mencionamos que todo el complejo de edificios cercanos al consejo regional era perfectamente adecuado para alojar a los soldados, gracias a sus robustos y cómodos sótanos. Y hoy, las tropas rusas han vuelto a volar sobre las posiciones de los Kraken en el centro de Kharkiv.

Esta vez el misil cayó en la casa del número 11/13 de la calle Svobody, que está situada justo enfrente del lugar donde se produjo el anterior golpe. Los medios de comunicación ucranianos, como es habitual, informaron del ataque a objetivos civiles, pero incluso sus informes tienen algunas rarezas:

➖Las autoridades locales y los medios de comunicación informaron del rescate de dos mujeres y un hombre, pero no hay indicios de que haya civiles muertos, que no podrían haber estado en el edificio de cinco plantas, normalmente habitado.

➖ Los medios de comunicación no mostraron un vídeo de la retirada de escombros, que el segmento ucraniano de Internet muestra constantemente en el caso de muertes civiles reales.

➖ Las ventanas de la foto del edificio de cinco plantas están tapiadas de forma selectiva. Esto podría explicarse por los constantes bombardeos, ya que provocan la rotura de las ventanas, pero el hecho es que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rara vez atacan esta zona. Y, para ser sinceros, incluso en los lugares más peligrosos estas precauciones son escasas, lo que habla más bien de un intento de camuflar las posiciones del personal.

Como dijimos anteriormente, según nuestra información, la capital, los edificios robustos en el centro de Kharkiv se han convertido en uno de los lugares favoritos para el batallón nacional Kraken y los mercenarios extranjeros. Los ciudadanos los ven periódicamente cerca de los edificios cercanos.

Por ejemplo, hace algún tiempo, los residentes informaron de que habían visto varios vehículos militares en el patio de un edificio vecino donde se encuentra la oficina de ventas de Ukrtelecom.

Coordenadas de llegada: 50.003650, 36.238542

Coordenadas de Ukrtelecom: 50.003764, 36.237762





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Depende de la denominación de los billetes que el BCE tire desde el helicóptero.






Si la cosa sigue, serán como estos, los billetes del helicóptero:


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de las banderitas de Ucrania en Twitter, empiezan a cagarse en Dios, con las facturas que llegan



Y ahí le tienes con su banderita de Ucrania, con su simbolo de la paz y su no a la nuclear. No cabe un idiota más en occidente.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Nos ha pillado esto con la mayor coleccion posible de inutiles y cantamañanas en la política.
> 
> El problema es que Merkel no podria volver ni aunque quisiera. Demasiado criterio propio para ser gobernadora de la colonia alemana de USA. Ya se han encargado de enterrarla con calumnias y difamaciones echandole la culpa de depender del gas ruso, y olvidandose de que esta mierda la montaron los putos socialistas del SPD/Verdes como alternativa ecolojeta a la energia nuclear y termica fosil y se asumio como política de estado, la "ostpolitik" que los mismo juntaletras que hoy la critican se masturbaban elogiandola.



Los ecologistas llevamos toda la vida diciendo que las centrales nucleares son un peligro en caso de terremotos, conflictos armados, etc y lo estamos viendo con Zaporiya.

Ya en los años 70, en la primera crisis del petróleo advertimos que había que potenciar las energías renovables para evitar los enormes riesgos de los accidentes nucleares y potenciar alternativas al gas y petróleo. No nos hicieron ni puto caso, bombardearon el barco de Greenpeace que se ponía debajo de los bidones de combustible radiactivo que arrojaban al Atlántico, etc, todo para que las grandes corporaciones energéticas y sus dueños se siguieran forrando

Hemos perdido más de 50 años en los que las grandes eléctricas han hecho beneficios asombrosos y ahora vienen los lloros. Nos ha pillado el pico del petróleo sin alternativa viable y sin bragas. Vamos a pasar frío, pagar precios de electricidad asombrosos y seguiremos temblando y rezando por la mala puntería de los esbirros de Zelensky que se divierten bombardeando la mayor central nuclear de Europa.

En España podríamos tener todos los edificios de viviendas autosuficientes en energía si nos hubiésemos puesto las pilas a tiempo, con calefacción, agua caliente y electricidad gratis a día de hoy. Hemos perdido 50 años.
Puro karma. Es lo que hay, guano y más guano. Y será en Octubre. No será por no haberlo avisado desde hace 50 años


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> POR QUÉ.



No hay recursos, es tarde y no van a permitir que unos muertos de hambre endeudados hasta las trancas influencie en algo.

Antes abren el North 2.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

https://cdnv.russiatoday.com/actualidad/public_video/2022.09/6317390c59bf5b0e585b56ef.mp4?download=1


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

La zona industrial de Pesok (fábrica de semillas) y los puentes fueron tomados por el batallón Somalia y el 11º regimiento del ejército de la DNR.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...




Hay que subirle de high a ultra settings, pero no está mal.


----------



## Treefrog (6 Sep 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo tiene todo
> 
> Ecologista y feminista



Lo trágico es que tiene 2 hijos por los que le pagan 18 Euros al mes (más) de subsdio por paternidad, pobres crios con semejante padre.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Sus líderes ya los han sacrificado.
> Ahora solo falta que los vayan pasando a cuchillo.
> 
> ¿Soy el único que piensa que Merkelator no habría permitido todo esto?
> ...



No descartes que Merkel se fuera para no comerse el marrón que se le venía.









Nord Stream 2: El daño producido por Angela Merkel | DW | 22.07.2021


La política de gasoductos de Berlín con Rusia es una vergüenza para la política exterior alemana. Ha dividido a Occidente. Alemania debe recuperar la confianza y apoyar a Ucrania, opina Frank Hofmann.




m.dw.com





Llamadita desde la whitehouse









Merkel advierte a Rusia sobre posible uso de Nordstream 2 como arma contra Ucrania | DW | 22.08.2021


La canciller alemana habló de posibles sanciones por parte de la Unión Europea si se afecta a Kiev con el paso de gas por el polémico gasoducto.




m.dw.com





Otra llamadita 









Angela Merkel se despide del Parlamento alemán | DW | 07.09.2021


La canciller Angela Merkel da el que probablemente será su último discurso en el Parlamento y recomienda al candidato de la CDU, Armin Laschet, como su sucesor. ¿Le ayudará eso?




m.dw.com





Y con su pan _sus_ lo comáis









Merkel defends decision on Nord Stream 2


Merkel defends decision on Nord Stream 2 Created: 06/18/2022, 00:35 Angela Merkel was German Chancellor from 2005 to 2021. © Fabian Sommer/dpa In an interview, ex-Chancellor Angela Merkel talks about her motives for Nord Stream 2 and defends her actions. She also looks back on the refugee crisis...




newsrnd.com





Sé que la decisión de marcharse estaba tomada desde el 2020, pero es evidente que hubo cambios en el discurso de Merkel según se complicaban las cosas, y una vez que ya está fuera vuelve a la casilla inicial. Que Merkel no supiera dónde iba a acabar lo de Ucrania es difícil de creer, creo que lo que no tuvo fueron ganas/posibilidades de enfrentarse a los EEUU.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...



¿Eso es un videojuego?.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bueno, esos datos obviamente tampoco son verdad.
> La inflación en junio y julio, al menos en Moscú, ha seguido subiendo.
> 
> En todos sitios mienten con esos datos.
> ...



Carito el pan


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Otro contraataque del enemigo: las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan retomar la aldea de Kodema, liberada a finales de agosto (entre Artemivsem y Svitlodarsk), pero sus ataques son rechazados - el jefe de la DNR, Denis Pushylin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No hay recursos





Al final ha llegado.
Ya se escuchaba el rumor, pero ahora que lo tenemos delante (y solo hemos visto el principio), el peak oil es sin duda la madre de todos los cambios radicales.

¿Era en 10 o 20 años a partir de ahora que estaríamos más o menos como en el siglo XIX?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Hay que subirle de high a ultra settings, pero no está mal.



Cuanto daño y disfrute a dado el ARMA 3.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Depende de la denominación de los billetes que el BCE tire desde el helicóptero.



Si se llega a ese punto, corrijo y situo el precio en 100.000 millones la barra.


----------



## llabiegu (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...



Brutal. Pero a donde cojones iban a esa caña y sin cobertura aérea?? Casquería 100%


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



*"Entre otras cosas, escribe que debe detenerse el bombardeo de la central y sus alrededores para mantener la integridad de la central nuclear y que es necesario acordar la creación de una zona protectora alrededor de la central nuclear para evitar daños"*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

[/QUOTE]


llabiegu dijo:


> Brutal. Pero a donde cojones iban a esa caña y sin cobertura aérea?? Casquería 100%



Que tiene pinta que es el ARMA.
Recomiendo el canal de Perote arma 3, se disfruta mucho.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al final ha llegado.
> Ya se escuchaba el rumor, pero ahora que lo tenemos delante (y solo hemos visto el principio), el peak oil es sin duda la madre de todos los cambios radicales.
> 
> ¿Era en 10 o 20 años a partir de ahora que estaríamos más o menos como en el siglo XIX?



Cuanto desgraciado nos ninguneó, cuanto débil del alma arrastró nuestro nombre por el barro, cuanto sufrimos en la nada.

Ahora sabemos lo que siempre supimos, que teníamos razón, no sirve para nada pero tengo moringas plantadas en la casa.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

*El enemigo había estado preparando un ataque en la dirección de Kharkiv durante más de un mes*

A mediados de agosto en la región de Kharkov se descargaban trenes y T-64, T-72, BMP, Krab SAU y otra artillería de la OTAN de calibre 155, así como muchos vehículos ligeros hacia Balakleya y Chuguev, según nos contaron entonces los lugareños.
El enemigo estaba preparando un puño de ataque.
▪ Seguidores del lugar dicen que hace unos días el enemigo comenzó a disparar en masa contra las posiciones exploradas en Balakleya.
La preparación de la artillería antes de la ofensiva se llevó a cabo principalmente con obuses 155 de la OTAN.
▪ Durante varios días nuestros combatientes pasaron prácticamente en los sótanos.
Muchos puestos y lugares de la ciudad fueron desarticulados.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también utilizaron MLRS para esparcir minas de pétalos sobre Balakleya y los asentamientos circundantes durante mucho tiempo.
▪ Balaklia no fue elegida al azar, el mando de las AFU consideraba que esta sección del frente era la menos defendible, ya que está defendida principalmente por reservistas de la LPR mal entrenados y voluntarios rusos del BARS, allí había menos personal militar regular, aunque los informes indican que ahora todos están luchando con firmeza.
▪ También hay experimentados combatientes rusos de la PMC en la ciudad.
▪ Las defensas en el lado de Verbovka no han sido especialmente fuertes, porque se informa que este suburbio puede estar ya parcial o totalmente tomado por el enemigo.
▪ Los combates por la ciudad continúan, las AFU no han logrado un avance profundo y a gran escala.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kopke (6 Sep 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1181022
> 
> 
> 
> Actualización de territorios bajo control de la Federación Rusa.



Rusia tiene bajo control prácticamente el oblast de Jersón al completo. Es un increible.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Letònia:

Gastos fijos de un apartamento en Riga de 72m ......luz, gas, agua 700euros.

Es el primer país que pierde reservas de gas, Agosto al 57%, septiembre 55%

Se van a dar hostias Lituania, Estònia, Polònia, por la terminal famosa de Klaipeda que una a salvar al mundo.

Lituania desviando gas a Polonia .

Polonia comprando gas ruso mediante terceros.

PD: cuando veáis a Wim Hof en muchas TV y a muchos juntaletras alabandolo, será que váis a pasar frio..
Con todos mis respetos hacia él


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Cuanto desgraciado nos ninguneó, cuanto débil del alma arrastró nuestro nombre por el barro, cuanto sufrimos en la nada.
> 
> Ahora sabemos lo que siempre supimos, que teníamos razón, no sirve para nada pero tengo moringas plantadas en la casa.



*"Es dificil hacer que un hombre entienda algo cuando su salario depende de que NO lo entienda"* - Upton Sinclair -


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

pgas dijo:


> claro, pero esas piscinas donde el combustible se enfría durante 4 o 5 años están dentro del edificio del reactor,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181062
> 
> ...




Depende de cómo hayan diseñado la central nuclear. Los franceses procuran poner sus piscinas de combustible gastado lejos de los reactores para minimizar riesgos.
No sé dónde estarán las piscinas en Zaporiya, normalmente están en un edificio anexo al que alberga la vasija del reactor, como en este primer esquema, pero en Fukushima sí que las tenían dentro del edificio del reactor (2º esquema):


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que tiene pinta que es el ARMA.
> Recomiendo el canal de Perote arma 3, se disfruta mucho.



Es que se nota que es un videojuego, esa física...


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)

Merienda de negros:


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *"Es dificil hacer que un hombre entienda algo cuando su salario depende de que NO lo entienda"* - Upton Sinclair -



Pero no tienen moringas, mi venganza absurda está en marcha.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pero no tienen moringas, mi venganza absurda está en marcha.



*"Érase una vez un hombre tan pobre, tan pobre, tan pobre, que solo tenía dinero"*


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Se espera que el informe del OIEA sobre la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia no sea nada.
Las expectativas sobre el OIEA son similares a las de esperar algo sustancial de la OSCE en 2014 y más allá. El deseo y la negativa a expresar directamente quién va a bombardear la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya muestra claramente que el OIEA, en su forma actual, forma parte del orden mundial saliente, en el que tales estructuras dependen directa o indirectamente de Occidente y, principalmente, de Estados Unidos, por lo que siempre es sonriente esperar que la OSCE, la OPAQ, la ONU, el OIEA, la OSCE y otros salgan de repente a oponerse a Estados Unidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

En Balakleya. Como muchos advirtieron, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han tomado la ofensiva en esta sección del frente. Desplegaron suficientes fuerzas, incluyendo tanques y artillería. Por la mañana han capturado las afueras de la ciudad, pero el objetivo principal del ataque es la ruta Balakleya-Kupyansk, por la que intentan abrirse paso. De momento hay combates y las AFU no han conseguido cortar Balakleya. Hay que tomarse en serio esta ofensiva y no lanzarse con sombreros y declaraciones bravuconas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Letònia:
> 
> Gastos fijos de un apartamento en Riga de 72m ......luz, gas, agua 700euros.
> 
> ...



Joder, eso es doce veces lo que pago en invierno. La Virgen Santa... Se vienen cositas en Letonia, y lo digo en serio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que se nota que es un videojuego, esa física...



A mi casi me da el pego.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

Borell admite que en los países de la Unión Europea crece el cansancio y el malestar por la guerra económica contra Rusia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Mientras en USA.....se ríen de nosotros:









High Natural Gas Prices Will Cripple Europe And Hurt U.S. Consumers This Winter


US consumers will not be spared pain; natural gas prices are up 95% on US futures markets for the crucial November through March time period.




www.forbes.com





Si otro lo puede poner con traductor...


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Se cierra el cerco sobre Europa:





__





Erdogan asegura que Europa "cosecha lo que ha sembrado" ante los problemas de abastecimiento energético






www.msn.com





Esto por no dejarles entrar en la UE.
Erdogan debe estar relamiéndose de pensar en lo que a río revuelto, un buen pescador como él puede llegar a pescar...


----------



## Mabuse (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los dirigentes uropedos se va a llevar una hostia, que ni la de Rita Barberá



Como en los años veinte alemanes. Y miren cómo acabó¿Se repetirá el error?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

¿Rusia ha ganado la guerra?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Se cierra el cerco sobre Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia que hasta Erdo este dando lecciones, aún podemos caer más bajo.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Joder, eso es doce veces lo que pago en invierno. La Virgen Santa... Se vienen cositas en Letonia, y lo digo en serio.



Doce veces.

Nada, solo vamos a una economía de guerra en la UE.
Racionamiento y todo lo demás.

Pero ninguno de nosotros está en guerra declarada con nadie.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On September 6, 2022 (Map Update)


Another attempt of the AFU to take control of Petrivka failed; Clashes between the AFU and Russian forces continue in...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 6 de septiembre de 2022 







 Fracasa otro intento de las AFU de tomar el control de Petrivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Olgyne;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas en la zona de Lyubymivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre las AFU y las fuerzas rusas cerca de Sukhyi Stavok;
 Las AFU atacaron activos militares de las fuerzas rusas en Nova Kakhovka.


----------



## Expected (6 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El contacto armenio del Clapham ha asegurado que este año los salarios en Rusia subirán muy probablemente un 30%, para acercarse a la media adquisitiva europea y dadas las buenas perspectivas de la balanza de pagos e ingresos por gas y petroleo



Y además podemos pagarles en Criptos. Biennn.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mientras en USA.....se ríen de nosotros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor no que lo he leído y me han dado ganas de cagarme en sus muertos.


----------



## Zappa (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mientras en USA.....se ríen de nosotros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRADUCIDO CON GOOGLE TRANSLATE:

Las negritas son mías.

_*Los cortes de suministro de gas rusos devastarán la economía europea este invierno*, comenzando por Alemania. Los consumidores estadounidenses no se librarán del dolor; Los precios del gas natural subieron un 95% en los mercados de futuros de EE. UU. durante el período crucial de noviembre a marzo.

Pocos consumidores están pensando en los precios del gas natural y en las facturas de calefacción de sus casas durante el invierno, las cuales, si los mercados de futuros son correctos, serán casi el doble este año en comparación con el año pasado. Aquellos de nosotros que vivimos en climas fríos del hemisferio norte estamos a punto de vernos afectados por un aumento masivo en los gastos de calefacción de nuestro hogar durante el invierno.

Al comparar los precios de cierre del 1 de septiembre de 2021 del año pasado de la franja de precios de gas natural del contrato de invierno de cinco meses que se extiende desde noviembre hasta marzo, los principales meses de calefacción de invierno, con los del 1 de septiembre de 2022, los mercados de futuros de gas natural de EE. UU. han subido asombrosamente. 95% año tras año.

*Afortunadamente, los estadounidenses no van a experimentar nada parecido a los aumentos masivos de precios que ya han afectado a Europa*, *donde los asombrosos aumentos de precios de la gasolina al por mayor del 400 % y más ya se han afianzado en ciertas áreas.* Estados Unidos es el mayor productor de gas natural del mundo, y nuestros suministros domésticos, aunque se encuentran en el lado inferior del promedio de cinco años, son más que adecuados. Más importante aún, los suministros son nuestros, no dependemos de Rusia (el segundo mayor productor de gas natural del mundo) por nuestros suministros, y controlamos nuestro propio destino en virtud de nuestra independencia energética.

*Alemania se enfrenta al problema opuesto; es el símbolo de la dependencia del gas natural, y en este momento Rusia tiene todas las cartas*. *Las repercusiones son enormes porque Alemania es la economía más grande de Europa y la cuarta más grande del mundo; su destino determinará el destino de las economías europeas y mundiales este invierno.*

Dejando de lado todas las implicaciones para la producción industrial que tendrán los altos precios del gas natural, los residentes del Hemisferio Norte que dependen del gas para sus necesidades de calefacción, especialmente los de Europa, se enfrentan a un invierno realmente duro. Rusia ha detenido por completo los flujos de gas a través de un oleoducto principal, y otros dos, que fluyen a través de Ucrania, se han reducido profundamente y es probable que se cierren por completo antes de que termine el invierno. Los precios del gas natural en Europa, aunque sorprendentemente altos al momento de escribir este artículo, pueden no estar cerca de sus límites máximos potenciales si Rusia cierra todos los suministros de gas a Europa, o si el invierno es más frío de lo normal.

¿Qué significa todo esto para los precios de la gasolina en los EE. UU.? Los precios actuales son casi el doble de los niveles del año pasado, y la profundización de la crisis del gas natural en Europa seguirá afectando a los consumidores estadounidenses de este lado del Atlántico. Europa necesita gas natural e importará tanto gas natural comprimido, llamado gas natural licuado o GNL, como pueda. *Y aunque EE. UU. es una fuente importante de GNL debido a sus abundantes suministros de gas natural, las instalaciones de exportación de GNL tardan años en construirse. Los niveles de exportación de GNL de EE. UU. existentes están literalmente al máximo en términos de capacidad.* Esto significa que no importa cuán alta sea la demanda de GNL, los precios del gas de EE. UU. no seguirán directamente a los precios del gas europeo en la estratosfera, pero es probable que los precios del gas de EE. UU. permanezcan elevados, y quizás aumenten, a medida que se afiance el frío del invierno.

Además, si Europa carece de gas natural para sus necesidades energéticas, necesitará usar más petróleo y carbón como sustitutos, y esto se reflejará en aumentos continuos de precios para ambos, lo que también apoyará los precios del gas natural en EE. UU. porque el contenido energético de todos los hidrocarburos se arbitra y, dentro de los límites de las limitaciones de capacidad física, el precio del petróleo, el gas y el carbón tiende a subir y bajar al mismo tiempo, aunque en grados muy diversos.

*Baste decir que los consumidores de todo el hemisferio norte se enfrentan este año a una temporada de invierno costosa y, en el caso de Europa, posiblemente fría y peligrosa. *Los estadounidenses deben estar preparados para facturas de calefacción de invierno mucho más altas que el año pasado y planificar en consecuencia._

*NOS VAN A DEJAR CON EL PUTO CULO AL AIRE, SEÑORES.*

O COMO DICEN ELLOS: *"WITH OUR DICKS OUT, TWITCHING IN THE WIND"*


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On September 6, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the 35th Marines Brigade of the AFU near Bereznegovatoye with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the 61st Infantry Brigade...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 6 de septiembre de 2022







 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 35ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina de las AFU cerca de Bereznegovatoye;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 61ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU cerca de Visunsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Artyomovsk;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 102ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU cerca de Poltavka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Karpovka;
 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión los medios militares de las AFU cerca de Veselyanka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 12 drones ucranianos cerca de Yakovenkovo, Kapitolovka, Liptsy en la región de Kharkov, Kirillovka, Sladkoye, Valeryanovka, Novoandreyevka en la RPD, Skadovsk en la región de Kherson y Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 1 cohete HIMARS y otros 12 cohetes cerca de Popasnaya en la RPL y de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay una película sobre el crack del 2008, todo el pastel se destapa porque un contable descubre que un balance no cuadraba, no problemo, venden toda la basura a incautos inversores a sabienda que era basura, despiden a todo el personal y a echar un polvo a las islas Virgenes (que paradoja, ¿eh?)



Margin Call si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No pasa nada ... Con un poco de tierra te montas un huerto en el comedor y con un poco de paja un gallinero en la cocina. Total puesto a decir gilipolleces pues eso ...



Vivo en un chalet de mas de 3.000 metros de parcela y cuando lo compre no tenia luz electrica, estuve años usando placas solares de 12 voltios y baterias de coche, no me supondria nada volver a instalar placas, cuando te lleguen facturas de 700 euros en tu piso cuentame, pondras una plaquita en el balcon y plantaras una tomatera en la maceta.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¡Ah!, y un dato desconocido del* Estado español* pero que indica el hecho de la obsesión autodestructiva europea con los nazis de Ucrania: Azuliber, una empresa puntera en Europa en producción de arcilla atomizada, materia prima que se usa en la producción de azulejos y baldosas cerámicas, acaba de comunicar* el cese total de su producción y pone un ERTE para sus 117 trabajadores* aduciendo "los altos precios del gas" y la "incertidumbre regulatoria".



El sector azulejero de Castellon, que andaba renqueando, ahora con la subida de la luz, desaparecera.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Se cierra el cerco sobre Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cabrón el Erdogan. Juega en otra liga totalmente distinta.
Es el más listo de largo, incluso por encima de Putin, todo este berenjenal.
Sé que a muchos de vosotros os cae mal, y motivos hay, pero es el pragmatismo hecho persona.
Cambia de principios cuando le peta, y juega a todos los palos.
Me da la risa cuando comparas el nivel y la capacidad de decisión de Erdogan con la peña europea, Scholz, la loca del pony, la bailaora de twerking finlandesa o nuestro querido Antonio. Es que no tiene ni para empezar con ellos. Ya ni los toma en serio. Cuando la tropa de infantiles que tenemos van, el Erdogan ya viene de vuelta.
Se reune con quien le peta, llámase Putin, Zelensky o Xi.
Le quisieron hacer un golpe de estado, aún recuerdo a los países europeos, incluido en tontolaba del nuestro reconociendo a los golpistas. Luego se la tuvieron que envainar. Lo quieren tumbar echando la lira turca abajo. Tampoco pueden.
Les tiene cogida la medida a todos.
Ahora les está pasando factura de lo putas que se lo hicieron pasar.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

La recién elegida primera ministra británica, Liz Truss, va a nombrar el primer gabinete de la historia en el que ninguno de los grandes cargos del Estado será ocupado por un hombre blanco. En política exterior, la política de Truss puede provocar una nueva oleada de desencuentros con los aliados británicos en Europa, mientras que en la política interior es poco probable que mejore de algún modo la situación. La victoria de Truss ya ha provocado la dimisión de varios altos funcionarios británicos.

...

Otro miembro interesante del equipo de Truss es *Therese Coffey*. Se espera que la nueva Primera Ministra convierta a su amiga, que masca puros, en Secretaria de Sanidad. La Dra. Coffey fue elegida por primera vez en la Cámara de los Comunes el mismo día que la Sra. Truss, en mayo de 2010, y ambas se hicieron rápidamente amigas.















SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Vivo en un chalet de mas de 3.000 metros de parcela y cuando lo compre no tenia luz electrica, estuve años usando placas solares de 12 voltios y baterias de coche, no me supondria nada volver a instalar placas, cuando te lleguen facturas de 700 euros en tu piso cuentame, pondras una plaquita en el balcon y plantaras una tomatera en la maceta.



Pues enhorabuena pero entiendes que mucha otra gente no tiene esa opción, verdad ???


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena pero entiendes que mucha otra gente no tiene esa opción, verdad ???



Pues a comprar velas y acostarse temprano !!!.


----------



## cryfar74 (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...



Bonito videojuego......debe tener ya unos años


----------



## coscorron (6 Sep 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Como en los años veinte alemanes. Y miren cómo acabó¿Se repetirá el error?



Lo peor de todo es que el tiempo para llegar a un acuerdo razonable ya paso .. Ahora Rusia tiene demasiadas cuentas pendientes y nos a joder vivos hasta que no podamos más. La UE ha perdido una guerra donde no debió meterse.


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

El invierno se acerca y la historia nos muestra que todas las campañas militares se rompen en el invierno ruso:
Napoleón, Hitler. Los ucranianos están pidiendo ropa de invierno para 200.000 soldados. Solo les quedara mano de obra no profesional para ese invierno y este sera el final. Los rusos están bien preparados para el invierno y esperarán a que Europa se congele con la recesión, las huelgas, el paro y la inflación. Todo el mundo con conocimiento lo sabe. Rusia terminará la guerra contra Occidente en invierno como siempre. Ucrania es sólo el chihuahua del tío Sam. La historia es sólo un reinicio eterno. La operación militar es sólo una desmilitarización en un campo de batalla quemado. No hay interés en quemar más terreno, sólo seguir masacrando el mismo, dejando que el enemigo construya sus propias calderas. Esta es la estrategia rusa y funciona muy bien. Zelensky y los directores de cine saben que el invierno es la línea muerta, por eso lanzaron todo lo que pudieron antes de la lluvia y el frío. Pero es una locura.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el sur consta de cinco oleadas, en las que participan 45 mil combatientes*
> Hoy, 11:26
> 0
> 
> ...




Pasado mañana se reúne el cónclave OTANico en su cuartel general para Ucrania en Ramsteim, Alemania.
Esta ofensiva ucraniana necesita mostrar resultados que sirvan para decidir en que lugar se encuentran
de cara a unas negociaciones en situación de ventaja y que hacer con respecto a los dirigentes actuales.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si las facturas de la luz se disparan a precios inasumibles, se da de baja el contador electrico y con unas pocas placas solares de 12 voltios, tienes toda la luz necesaria para la casa, ordenador, radio, tv pequeña, lo unico que no podrias tener electrico es la nevera, pero nuestros abuelos vivian sin ella perfectamente.



Hay pequeñas neveras que funcionan con 12 V, pero no es necesario, con las baterías de hoy en día puedes tener una casa equipada como las demás, con vitrocerámica y todo. Claro que poniendo más placas fotovoltaicas.
El agua caliente no es problema, los colectores funcionan muy bien. Además, todos tenemos la experiencia en verano de cómo se calienta el agua dentro de una manguera que hemos dejado olvidada al sol.

Pero en caso de que no dispongamos de dinero o el banco no nos dé crédito para poner nuestra propia instalación fotovoltaica, al menos siempre podremos comer caliente mientras brille el Sol. Pongo enlace a un tutorial para hacernos una cocina solar. Trae varios modelos. Se olvida de algún un detalle importante que expongo a continuación: 








Cómo hacer una cocina solar casera


Llevo bastante tiempo recopilando información sobre otro de los métodos para ahorrar energía y aprovechar la que nos da la naturaleza, que al fin y al cabo es




www.comohacer.eu





- En el fondo de la caja(cocina solar) debemos poner una piedra negra plana, pizarra por ejemplo o granito negro, para que acumule la energía del Sol. Encima de ella pondremos la cacerola tapada, que también será de color negro por fuera (por dentro puede ser blanca): Cómo hacer una cocina solar casera

- Aconsejable doble caja. El espacio intermedio entre las cajas debemos llenarlo con algún aislante térmico, por ejemplo, bolas de papel de periódico arrugado.

- Siempre que uséis la cocina solar debéis hacerlo con gafas de sol polarizadas para no dañar vuestra retina con la radiación solar reflejada por el papel de aluminio

- En estas cocinas artesanales se cocinan mejor los alimentos sin usar agua. Se ponen las verduras, etc en la cacerola sin agua y estando la cacerola tapada, en realidad los alimentos se asan al Sol. Si queremos hacer sopas o cocidos deberíamos usar los modelos de cocina solar parabólicaporque concentran más energía y se puede hervir agua sin problemas. Incluso se puede freir:


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

*Batalla por Kherson: Situación en el sector Andriyivskyi a las 18.00 horas del 6 de septiembre*

La sección Andreevsky del frente en la dirección Nikolaevsk-Krivoy Rog sigue siendo una zona de combates activos.

▪ A lo largo de la noche y la madrugada, las AFU trasladaron refuerzos a la orilla sur en un intento de ampliar la cabeza de puente. Mientras que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no lograron avanzar más allá de Sukhoy Stavka, hoy concentraron sus esfuerzos en dirección a Bilohirka.

En la primera mitad del día, la Fuerza Aérea Rusa destruyó los tres puntos de cruce que habían estado operativos hasta la fecha. El fuego de artillería impidió que la flota de pontones de las AFU estableciera un nuevo cruce.

▪ Al sureste de Bereznevatoe, las reservas de las AFU previstas para ser reubicadas al sur fueron destruidas por los MLRS de Smerch en una zona boscosa. En el pueblo de Krasnopolye, dos cañones ucranianos SAU quedaron fuera de combate. Por la tarde, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían trasladado dos cañones Hyacinth-B de 152 mm a Bereznevatoe.

▪ La infantería de las AFU, tras forzar un cruce nocturno de Ingulets, se dispersó por el trazado de Plotnitskiy y comenzó a avanzar hacia Belogorka desde el noroeste. La ofensiva fue interrumpida alrededor de las 13:00 horas de Moscú: los bombarderos rusos destruyeron la agrupación enemiga en las afueras del noroeste del pueblo.

▪ Cerca de Sukhoi Stavka y Andreevka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen destruyendo grupos enemigos dispersos con fuego de artillería y bombardeos de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.

▪ Todavía hay reservas en mano de obra y equipo en la orilla norte del Ingults. No hay más tanques nuevos: se están transfiriendo sobre todo BMP-1 y vehículos de fabricación occidental ligeramente blindados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Habrías de revivir los pozos de hielo y las neveras de hielo, antes se compraba hielo para las neveras.
> 
> Pozo de hielo, la nieve de las montañas se almacenaba en estos pozos.
> 
> ...



Y para beber no olvidar el gran invento español que mantiene el agua fresquita en el verano más tórrido: 
el botijo


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Estados Unidos está dispuesto a atacar los canales de suministro de armas y municiones de China en caso de "agresión" contra Taiwán - El general estadounidense Heinot en la conferencia del Consejo Atlántico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Señores, es para mi un honor haberles leído a todos, estamos en el limite de todo y nos va a estallar en la cara:
> 
> 
> Hay que ser muy inocente, para no relacionar el pico de la energía (apoyado en un déficit de infraestructuras) con el comienzo del decrecimiento. Si existiera un remanente en forma de exceso de capacidad de energía, bien sea a través de petróleo sobrante o una buena sustitución de la energía eléctrica por renovables, no hubiera sido necesario reducir de forma tan salvaje, el consumo de energía.
> ...




Magnifico post. !!!!


----------



## Peineto (6 Sep 2022)

Muy optimista lo veo pues construir es lento y difícil, pero destruir es más que fácil y rápido. Tenemos ejemplos del pasado como Roma en el siglo V o China en el XIII en el que mirarnos, por desgracia no se aprende de la historia.
Ante la disminución progresiva de la energía fósil unos países están condenados en breve a decaer augurando la suerte que les espera al resto. Es una cuestión de tiempo al igual que el retroceso civilizacional tampoco será el mismo en todos.
Nos ha pillado el toro y además se sabía por lo que no valen excusas al igual que se podían haber puesto en marcha alternativas de decrecimiento que permitiesen una transición más llevadera hacia. una sociedad de crecimiento 0, o negativo. Pero, claro, eso es anatema dado que sin crecimiento económico una sociedad basada en el préstamo con interés no puede pagar éste. Ahora ya no hay tiempo y nos queda elegir entre susto o muerte, aunque bien pensado me parece que toca susto y muerte a la vez y sin posiobilidad de elegir...

Desde mi bola de cristal:

Y este tiene la gran suerte de tener un mulo...


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania eleva a más de 380 los niños muertos desde que comenzó la guerra.*
Las autoridades de Ucrania han cifrado este martes en más de 380 el número de niños muertos desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero. La Fiscalía ucraniana ha apuntado a través de un mensaje de Telegram que ha podido verificar 382 niños fallecidos y "más de 741 heridos", si bien ha resaltado que "estas cifras no son finales, ya que el trabajo está en marcha en lugares de hostilidades activas y en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y liberados".


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2022)

__





Demoledora carta abierta de Roger Waters (Pink Floyd) dedicada a Olena Zelenska - Diario16


"¿Cambiaste un paseo por la guerra por un papel principal dentro de una jaula?" Así se titula la carta abierta que el líder de Pink Floyd ha dedicado a la




diario16.com


----------



## Peineto (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Cuanto desgraciado nos ninguneó, cuanto débil del alma arrastró nuestro nombre por el barro, cuanto sufrimos en la nada.
> 
> Ahora sabemos lo que siempre supimos, que teníamos razón, no sirve para nada pero tengo moringas plantadas en la casa.



Deliciosas en ensalada, por cierto.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estan jugando con radiacion los muy hjdpt, si agrietan algun reactor de Zaporiyia y los vientos llevan toda la radiacion a Rusia y Turquia, los rusos se la envainaran hasta que los vientos dominantes soplen hacia Berlin y Paris, entonces la central nuclear al norte de Leopolis seria un objetivo licito, una represalia de ojo por ojo.
> 
> PD- Como la UE no se baje del tren de la guerra, nos vamos a enterar de lo que es el dolor y la miseria.



Bueno yo en respuesta y ya se lo habría dicho les petaba tres ccnn en las islas de ambos lados del atlantico. Ojo por ojo diente pro diente multiplicado por tres


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2022)

Inspectores piden zona exclusión en Zaporihiya.

Putiniano les va a mandar atpc. Que no ataquen los ucronazis, no te jode.









El OIEA pide urgentemente una zona de seguridad en Zaporiyia para evitar un desastre radiactivo


Los inspectores de la ONU emiten un informe de 52 páginas en el que advierten de que “la situación actual es insostenible”.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Sep 2022)

Pérdidas de Ucrania durante el contraataque a Jerson del 29 de agosto al 6 de septiembre

3100 militares 
152 tanques
151 vehículos de combate de infantería
110 vehículos blindados de combate
56 camionetas blindadas
17 vehículos especiales

7 SU-25
1 SU-24
3 MIG-29
3 Mi-8


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pérdidas de Ucrania durante el contraataque a Jerson del 29 de agosto al 6 de septiembre
> 
> 3100 militares
> 152 tanques
> ...



152 tanques es una burrada, aunque sean t62


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pérdidas de Ucrania durante el contraataque a Jerson del 29 de agosto al 6 de septiembre
> 
> 3100 militares
> 152 tanques
> ...



Ni el daesh en las peores semanas


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Mensaje para follarrusos, orcos , comunistas y demás gentuza.

*ESTÁIS SIENDO DERROTADOS HIJOS DE PERRA*

y dicho Ésto me vuelvo al hilo de la ofensiva rusa está sufriendo grandes pérdidas, que aquí no se me ha perdido nada.
*
*


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Carito el pan



El artesano sí.
El normal, la baguette, 25 rublos. Te parece caro?


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mensaje para follarrusos, orcos , comunistas y demás gentuza.
> 
> *ESTÁIS SIENDO DERROTADOS HIJOS DE PERRA*
> 
> ...



Biden;

Lucharemos en Ucrania hasta el último hombre en pie


----------



## llabiegu (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Biden;
> 
> Lucharemos en Ucrania hasta el último hombre en pie



Dentro de nada empezaran con la última mujer en pie.
Es lo que tiene tirar con pólvora del Rey.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Bélgica se ve amenazada por "una economía de guerra" si la UE no interviene **
> *
> . Premier De Croo: "Dreigen in oorlogseconomie te komen, Europa moet ingrijpen"
> 
> ...



Veamos lo que dice el ignorante belga degenerado este, perdonen la redundancia, gráficamente


----------



## MAUSER (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Biden;
> 
> Lucharemos en Ucrania hasta el último hombre en pie



Biden me cae como una patada en los huevos y su hijo el pedrasta debiera ser asesinado.
Pero Rusia es un agujero infectó y debe ser incinerado con fuego purificador.


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esos ya están muertos rejoncete.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Háblanos de los palestinos, anda.



Eres muslimo. Cómo no me dí cuenta antes!


----------



## Elimina (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La recién elegida primera ministra británica, Liz Truss, va a nombrar el primer gabinete de la historia en el que ninguno de los grandes cargos del Estado será ocupado por un hombre blanco. En política exterior, la política de Truss puede provocar una nueva oleada de desencuentros con los aliados británicos en Europa, mientras que en la política interior es poco probable que mejore de algún modo la situación. La victoria de Truss ya ha provocado la dimisión de varios altos funcionarios británicos.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Vaya manipulación.
Ahora pesa bastante más.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Inspectores piden zona exclusión en Zaporihiya.
> 
> Putiniano les va a mandar atpc. Que no ataquen los ucronazis, no te jode.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno. Va a tener que intervenir la NATO que es lo que quiere el genocida del gremlin para evitar la vergüenza de ser derrotado por el país más pobre de Europa.
Vamos a ver cómo sigue.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Eres muslimo. Cómo no me dí cuenta antes!



Y tú alubio. ¡Cómo no me dí cuenta antes!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mensaje para follarrusos, orcos , comunistas y demás gentuza.
> 
> *ESTÁIS SIENDO DERROTADOS HIJOS DE PERRA*
> 
> y dicho Ésto me vuelvo al hilo de la ofensiva rusa está sufriendo grandes pérdidas, que aquí no se me ha perdido nada.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Juguetes contra 155 mm? 

Las baterías de litio es lo único aprovechable


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mensaje para follarrusos, orcos , comunistas y demás gentuza.
> 
> *ESTÁIS SIENDO DERROTADOS HIJOS DE PERRA*
> 
> y dicho Ésto me vuelvo al hilo de la ofensiva rusa está sufriendo grandes pérdidas, que aquí no se me ha perdido nada.



A LLORAR SE VA A LA LLORERÍA, GHDLGP UCRONAZI.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y tú alubio. ¡Cómo no me dí cuenta antes!



Anglosionista soy.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Anglosionista soy.



Y sorbelefas profesional.


----------



## Elimina (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Biden me cae como una patada en los huevos y su hijo el pedrasta debiera ser asesinado.
> Pero Rusia es un agujero infectó y debe ser incinerado con fuego purificador.



¿Pero no te ibas, pesao?
Vete a tu hilo de autocomplacencia, anda


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Inspectores piden zona exclusión en Zaporihiya.
> 
> Putiniano les va a mandar atpc. Que no ataquen los ucronazis, no te jode.
> 
> ...




Hombre, es que hay que ser Gilipollas para meter a los inspectores allí esperando que sean ni medio justos. Todos los organismos de la ONU , ong , etc.... son creaciones de los yanquis para meter sus narices por el mundo así que pedir que opinen contra la politica de los EEUU es de bobos.

Putin no aprende, luego algunos dicen que es un genio. No jodas, ¿ disparan a la central ? Sin problemas destruyes una termica en territorio de Kiev por cada ataque. Molestan en el puente, pues un puente de Dnieper que se cae. Pero pedir juego limpio a los anglos es no estar en la realidad del mundo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Sep 2022)

La batalla por Kherson: situación en Andreevsky a las 18.00 horas del 6 de septiembre.

El sector Andreevsky del frente de Nikolaev-Kryvyi Rih sigue siendo una zona de lucha activa.

▪Durante esta noche y madrugada las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trasladaron refuerzos a la costa sur intentando ampliar la cabeza de puente no logrando avanzar más allá del Cuartel General de Sukhoi. Hoy los esfuerzos se concentraron en la zona de Belogorka.

En la primera mitad del día las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas eliminaron los tres cruces que estaban funcionando hoy. El fuego de artillería impidió que los zapadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania construyera un nuevo cruce.

▪Al sureste de Bereznegovatoy en una zona forestal, se destruyeron las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se pretendian transferir al sur por fuego de MLRS. En el pueblo de Krasnopolye dos cañones autopropulsados ucranianos quedaron fuera de servicio. Por la noche las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfirieron dos cañones Giacint-B de 152 mm y un obús estadounidense M777 de 155 mm a Bereznegovatoye.

▪La infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania después de cruzar Ingulets por la noche, se dispersó a lo largo del tramo Plotnitsky y comenzó a avanzar hacia Belogorka desde el noroeste. Alrededor de las 13.00 hora de Moscú, la ofensiva fue frustrada: los bombarderos rusos destruyeron el grupo enemigo en las afueras del noroeste de la aldea.

▪En el área de Sukhoi Stavka y Andreevka las Fuerzas Armadas de RF continúan destruyendo grupos enemigos dispersos con fuego de artillería y bombardeos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

▪En la orilla norte de los Ingulets todavía quedan reservas de unidades y equipo pero ya no hay tanques nuevos: básicamente, están lanzando BMP-1 y vehículos blindados ligeros de producción occidental.

Mapa en alta resolución

Versión rusa

#resumen #mapa #Nikolaev #Rusia #Ucrania #Kherson
@rybar


----------



## ZARGON (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Otro colegio y otra escena triste de la nueva normalidad.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, es que hay que ser Gilipollas para meter a los inspectores allí esperando que sean ni medio justos. Todos los organismos de la ONU , ong , etc.... son creaciones de los yanquis para meter sus narices por el mundo así que pedir que opinen contra la politica de los EEUU es de bobos.
> 
> Putin no aprende, luego algunos dicen que es un genio. No jodas, ¿ disparan a la central ? Sin problemas destruyes una termica en territorio de Kiev por cada ataque. Molestan en el puente, pues un puente de Dnieper que se cae. Pero pedir juego limpio a los anglos es no estar en la realidad del mundo.



sí, a veces Putin parece medio gili. Imagino que el poder en Rusia se alcanza antes siendo más despiadado que listo.


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ▪ Todavía hay reservas en mano de obra y equipo en la orilla norte del Ingults. No hay más tanques nuevos: se están transfiriendo sobre todo BMP-1 y vehículos de fabricación occidental ligeramente blindados.



Esto se ve venir. Los tanques son muy caros de producir. Las reservas sovieticas de todo el este se agotan, el resto esta en oriente medio, republicas ex-sovieticas que no van a querer participar contra Rusia.

Los occidentales no van a queren mandar sus carros allí, porque los van a destripar al mismo ritmo y eso sería un golpe duro para la imagen de sus industrias militares. Los cañones, o los lanzacohetes los destruyen , pero son mucho menos mediatos. 

Lo mismo va a pasar con los aviones. No hay fabricas que puedan construirlos fuera de la Ex-URSS, solo los reparan , y tambien se les estan acabando.


----------



## piru (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...




Paisaje con colinas y pinos. No hay ni una sola Z en ningún vehículo: Son ukras cazados por los rusos (Si es que son imágenes de esta guerra)


----------



## capitán almeida (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Anglosionista soy.



Osea hijo de ramera


----------



## Clavisto (6 Sep 2022)

Entre voces y risas en el desierto bar, las dos mujeres se congratulaban de tomar las mismas medicinas ante la estúpida mirada del marido de la más joven. Los dos hijos de la pareja, niño y niña, miraban embobados horrorosas canciones en los teléfonos hasta que a la pequeña se le cayó el suyo al suelo. El padre la riñó, la chica se entristeció un tanto y la mayor de las mujeres, una gitana, la arengó para que arrancara a bailar la música que había estado viendo.

- ¡Baila, chiquilla! ¡Eso! ¡Alegría!

Alegría. Mi abuela también lo decía cuando ocurría algún leve contratiempo. 

"¡Alegría! -exclamaba- ¡No ha pasado nada! ¿Veis? ¡Ya está arreglao! ¡Alegría!"

La chica, contenta, bailaba empujada por la música del teléfono y los ánimos de la gitana. El chico, más pequeño, envidioso de la atención de su hermanita, dejó el móvil y tan torpemente como todos los chicos bailó como pudo junto a su graciosa hermana ante el jolgorio de los tres adultos. La madre, una mujerona rubia, muy blanca y de ojos claros salió a hablar por teléfono. El padre, un bruto inocentón, se acercó a la barra y pidió un chupito de ron miel, algo que no tengo, decidiéndose tras serias dudas por uno de crema de orujo. La gitana pidió una copa de lo mismo, todavía con la rubia fuera. Los chicos seguían bailando pero ya eran ellos quienes tenían que animar a los adultos para que los mirasen. 

Oí la llamada que recibió la gitana. Ella le decía que viniera para acá, para mi bar. "Oh, Dios..."

La rubia volvió a entrar sin dejar de llevar el teléfono pegado a la oreja, andando de acá para allá con mirada nerviosa en su rostro vulgar. Los chicos empezaban a jugar, gritar y corretear.

Un disminuido psíquico entró y enseguida supe que era quien había estado al otro lado del teléfono de la gitana. Tuve la sensación de conocerlo, aunque no lo miré mucho. La gitana, desde el ventanal, dijo que le pusiera un café con leche. Poco después la gitana pidió otra copa de crema de orujo. Apenas diez minutos más tarde todos se fueron. Eran las tres y media de la tarde. Una hora más y estaría fuera. En mi casa.


Abrí una botella de agua y me senté en la sombreada terraza. Todos los árboles de la mediana han perdido su verdor, incluso los protegidos del ocaso de sol por los edificios de enfrente, aunque estos todavía conservan algunas ramas con hojas verdes. 

Encendí un cigarrillo. Miré el teléfono. Oí el nuevo vídeo de uno que vive en su coche. Poco a poco, tan disperso como siempre, su habitual amargura fue transformándose en la carcajada que al final trae consigo la desesperación. Y reí con él, el teléfono pegado en mi oreja.


Llegué a casa y saludé a la gata, que maulló más de lo normal. Miré el comedero de su habitación y vi que estaba vacío. Me cambié de ropa y ya en el salón volví a comprobar que la persiana del ventanal no mejora tras un mes de reposo. Otra tarde en penumbra. Quizá un buen mago lo solucione un día de estos.


Ayer volví a leer a Huysmans, su "Allá abajo", terrible novela. Por primera vez en no sé cuantos años recé de rodillas mirando a poniente antes de irme a dormir, tal cual lo hacía cuando dejé de creer en Dios. Y al despertar tras un mal descanso volví a hincarme de rodillas, esta vez hacia Oriente, mientras con las manos juntas y la cabeza baja recitaba un Padrenuestro y un Avemaría en voz baja.


Tus milagros son lo de menos, no falta mucho para que puedan imitarlos...¿Pero sabes lo que más me sorprende de Ti, lo que siempre me ha maravillado...? Que pudieras aguantarlos; y no sólo eso, sino que los amaras a pesar de haberte tenido que vender por unos panes, unos peces y un poco de vino. Y con todo, los amabas. 


Peo fuera de Ti...fuera de Ti se va haciendo duro vivir.


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

Los rusos siguen sin tener prisas. El invierno igual; sin prisa, pero sin pausas y la historia demuestra
que este afamado general hace trizas todas las campañas militares cuando afectan a Rusia.

Los ucranianos andan pidiendo material de invierno para 200.000 soldados, pero solo carne de cañón
marginal les quedará para ese, su final. Los rusos, impertérritos para el invierno, esperarán a Europa
transitar con la fría recesión, huelgas, paro e inflación. Todo el mundo con conocimiento es sabedor.
Rusia, como siempre, terminará la guerra contra Occidente en invierno. Ucrania es sólo lugar y caniche
del tío Sam. Toda la historia es sólo un reinicio perpetuo. La operación militar es sólo desmilitarización
en un campo de batalla imperial. No es necesario ampliar mas, sólo seguir machacando ese mismo campo
y que el enemigo acuda solicito a su propio exterminio. Esta es la estrategia rusa y funciona perfecta.
Zelensky y sus clanes de producción escénica y mediática saben que el invierno conduce a la vía muerta,
por eso su desesperación antes de la lluvia y el frío. Una locura, oigan. Pero es lo que hay.


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Osea hijo de ramera



Otro muslimo roñoso.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Girkin: “La guerra continuará hasta la completa derrota de Rusia. De hecho, ya hemos perdido, el resto es cuestión de tiempo”


----------



## JAGGER (6 Sep 2022)

La moral del mamapollato checheno está por el piso.
Jajajaja, es lo que tiene militar una horda de ladrones.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, es que hay que ser Gilipollas para meter a los inspectores allí esperando que sean ni medio justos. Todos los organismos de la ONU , ong , etc.... son creaciones de los yanquis para meter sus narices por el mundo así que pedir que opinen contra la politica de los EEUU es de bobos.
> 
> Putin no aprende, luego algunos dicen que es un genio. No jodas, ¿ disparan a la central ? Sin problemas destruyes una termica en territorio de Kiev por cada ataque. Molestan en el puente, pues un puente de Dnieper que se cae. Pero pedir juego limpio a los anglos es no estar en la realidad del mundo.




Putin y su equipo (y nosotros) sabíamos cual iba ser el informe de la OIEA.
Son pasos que dan para futuros movimientos.
Eso, o lo hacen para ponerle a usted nervioso.


----------



## pgas (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Depende de cómo hayan diseñado la central nuclear. Los franceses procuran poner sus piscinas de combustible gastado lejos de los reactores para minimizar riesgos.
> *No sé dónde estarán las piscinas en Zaporiya,* normalmente están en un edificio anexo al que alberga la vasija del reactor, como en este primer esquema, pero en Fukushima sí que las tenían dentro del edificio del reactor (2º esquema):





cree lo que quieras, las piscinas en Zaporiya están dentro del reactor .






https://aris.iaea.org/PDF/VVER-1000(V-466B).pdf


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, es que hay que ser Gilipollas para meter a los inspectores allí esperando que sean ni medio justos. Todos los organismos de la ONU , ong , etc.... son creaciones de los yanquis para meter sus narices por el mundo así que pedir que opinen contra la politica de los EEUU es de bobos.
> 
> Putin no aprende, luego algunos dicen que es un genio. No jodas, ¿ disparan a la central ? Sin problemas destruyes una termica en territorio de Kiev por cada ataque. Molestan en el puente, pues un puente de Dnieper que se cae. Pero pedir juego limpio a los anglos es no estar en la realidad del mundo.



A saber lo que pone el informe. 

No me extrañaría que, lo que las agencias occidentales de noticias dicen que pone, no es lo que realmente pone.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Implica retirada


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin y su equipo (y nosotros) sabíamos cual iba ser el informe de la OIEA.
> Son pasos que dan para futuros movimientos.
> Eso, o lo hacen para ponerle a usted nervioso.



¿ que movimientos necesitan de unos inspectores "internacionales" que te pongan verde ? Pues ninguno. Porque si va a hacer algo serio occidente opinaro que es malo de cojones, y si sigue sin hacer nada que es un demonio con rabo.

Hoy en nuestras tv he oido que Putin bombardea la central, y eso no va a cambiar anque capturen a Zopensky dentro dinamitandola, dirian que es un doble, o que siempre trabajo para Putin.

Contra eso no puede luchar, pero puede no darles rollo. No ponerlo facil.

Yo no me pongo nervioso poruqe no soy ruso si lo fuera sería otra cosa. Soy un mero observador con simpatias por uno de los bandos.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

El corresponsal militar Sreda informa que la PMC de Wagner ha desalojado completamente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Kodema y ha completado la liberación de la aldea. Anteriormente, se informó de que nuestras tropas rechazaron poderosos contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con el apoyo de vehículos blindados cerca de Kodema.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*La OIEA pide una "zona de seguridad" en la central de Zaporiyia y que los rusos saquen sus vehículos militares de la planta-*

La organización asegura que los trabajadores ucranianos de la planta trabajan bajo gran presión de los ocupantes rusos.

La Organización Mundial de la Energía Atómica acaba de publicar su informe sobre la situación "muy preocupante" de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en manos rusas. Esta organización pide que se cree y se *respete **un "área de seguridad"** alrededor de la planta*, así cómo que Rusia retire sus vehículos militares de la central atómica.

"El personal ucraniano que opera la planta bajo ocupación militar rusa está bajo constante estrés y presión, especialmente con el personal limitado disponible. Esto no es sostenible y *podría conducir a un posible error humano con implicaciones* para la seguridad nuclear", dice este informe en otro de los apartados, por lo que solicita que se respete el espacio de trabajo y la "responsabilidad" de estos trabajadores.









La OIEA pide una "zona de seguridad" en la central de Zaporiyia y que los rusos saquen sus vehículos militares de la planta


La Organización Mundial de la Energía Atómica acaba de publicar su informe sobre la situación "muy preocupante" de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, en manos rusas....




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> A saber lo que pone el informe.
> 
> No me extrañaría que, lo que las agencias occidentales de noticias dicen que pone, no es lo que realmente pone.



Ya lo conseguiremos


----------



## Señor X (6 Sep 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Imoresionante, menuda canicería...



¿Eres consciente de que es un videojuego? Arma3, para ser exactos.

La siguiente te vas a la nevera.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

A estos niveles absurdos de noticias hemos llegado, ya no saben que sacarse de la manga. Entre la foto y el nombre del animal...abstenerse coñas, que es demasiado fácil. Que usen estas chorradas para criticar a Rusia y las bombas, a que niveles se ha llegado ya....Y con un animal que en la propia noticia pone que se escapa cuando le apetece.

*Un chimpancé se escapa de un zoo en Ucrania ante el temor de los bombardeos*

Forzó una cerradura del parque, *sin ser esta la primera vez*, paseó en las calles de Járkov y volvió tras ser convencido por su cuidadores.

Chichi, harto y atemorizado por las bombas, consiguió huir de su espacio en el zoológico de la ciudad ucraniana, por la que paseó durante un período de tiempo, hasta que *sus cuidadores dieron con él y consiguieron convencerlo* para que volviera con ellos.

*Tras dialogar con el animal*, sentarse con él en una plaza de Járkov, *su cuidadora logró que Chichi cediera en su escape* tras ofrecerle *una chaqueta que ella misma se quitó.*


----------



## pemebe (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La ofensiva ucraniana sobre Kherson abre "el peor infierno de la guerra" - The Times.*
> 
> En el artículo, un episodio de la loca y mal preparada ofensiva de las AFU es la historia de un sargento de las AFU, Alexander.
> "Era un verdadero infierno entonces. El peor infierno", dijo el soldado ucraniano.
> ...



*El intento de Ucrania de retomar Jersón desata "el peor infierno de la guerra"*

Los ángeles estaban del lado del sargento Oleksandr el sábado por la mañana. Le habían dicho que los rusos se estaban retirando, pero cuando coronó la subida para salir del pueblo, había uno al otro lado, esperándole, con una ametralladora.

"Se supone que hay que liderar desde el frente, dicen, así que decidí hacerlo y me dirigí a la colina", dijo a The Times unas horas más tarde. "Pero el bastardo estaba ahí parado". El ruso soltó una andanada de disparos, pero sólo consiguió alcanzar a Oleksandr, de 27 años, en la parte superior del brazo. Oleksandr retrocedió por la colina y consiguió volver con sus hombres.

"Entonces llegó el verdadero infierno", dijo. "El peor infierno de la guerra". La posición de sus hombres estaba expuesta y la artillería rusa llovía mientras él intentaba volver de la línea del frente para recibir tratamiento. "Incluso enviaron un tanque".

Durante una hora y media, con un camarada ayudándole a aplicar un torniquete, intentó su huida de vuelta a través de los campos. La campiña que rodea a Kherson es una tierra de cultivo abierta, con los cultivos divididos por hileras de árboles que constituyen una cobertura perfecta para la artillería.

De vuelta al hospital detrás del frente, con el brazo vendado, Oleksandr se complace en informar que, a pesar del ataque, el resto de sus hombres pudo mantener su posición. Pidió que no se le diera su apellido, ya que las autoridades ucranianas han impuesto un estricto bloqueo informativo sobre la ofensiva de Kherson.

Añadió que cuatro hombres resultaron heridos, aunque ninguno murió, y que su premio fue una ganancia territorial de un kilómetro. El encuentro fue típico de los combates a lo largo de todo el frente de la ofensiva hacia Kherson -la mayor ciudad en caer en la invasión rusa- anunciada hace siete días por las autoridades ucranianas tras semanas de preparación.

El apagón informativo forma parte de la guerra híbrida que Ucrania libra ahora contra Moscú, según declaró a The Times su principal portavoz militar, la capitana Natalia Humeniuk.

"Tenemos una línea de frente informativa además de la línea de frente militar", dijo. "La línea del frente de la información que avanzan las fuerzas políticas es muy diferente de los avances según las tácticas militares".

La ausencia de información verificable ha dado lugar a afirmaciones descabelladas por parte de ambos bandos. Algunos relatos proucranianos afirman que su ejército ha abierto brecha en tres frentes, y que los rusos están desilusionados y huyen. La red informal de cuentas prorrusas en línea, por su parte, se jacta del fracaso de la ofensiva, con miles de muertos ucranianos, según se dice, a su paso. "Carnicería cínica", calificó un informe prorruso, sin aportar ninguna prueba visual de sus afirmaciones sobre las enormes pérdidas ucranianas.

Los relatos de los soldados heridos que abandonaron el campo de batalla para recibir tratamiento este mismo fin de semana sugieren que el avance es lento, con bajas importantes pero no necesariamente catastróficas. Confirman un puñado de informes rusos más precisos sobre el campo de batalla, que admiten que Ucrania ha logrado algunos avances pero ha sufrido pérdidas y sería vulnerable a un contraataque si los rusos pudieran reunir sus fuerzas, un gran "si".

La versión de los soldados muestra que los ucranianos han aprendido a librar una guerra ofensiva como los rusos, sobre todo ahora que disponen de artillería de medio alcance de gran precisión, como los obuses Himars y M777 proporcionados por Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y otros países de la OTAN. Eso significa que hay que machacar las líneas y los depósitos rusos antes de tomar una pequeña porción de territorio a la vez, y luego reagruparse.

"No hay una guerra relámpago", dijo Denys, de 25 años, otro soldado que se recupera de una conmoción cerebral y una lesión en el pie en el mismo hospital que Oleksandr.

Había estado luchando en el lado occidental de un frente amplio pero poco profundo, de más de 60 millas de largo a través del norte y el oeste de Kherson. Describió cómo se le dijo a su unidad que su objetivo en el primer día de lucha era tomar una aldea y luego pasar a una segunda. Cuando rodearon el primer pueblo, estaba vacío, así que siguieron adelante. Pero era una trampa, o quizás una táctica convencional en una guerra de artillería.

"Nos estaban esperando en los árboles", dijo. Al cruzar los campos hacia el segundo pueblo, la artillería empezó a llegar y se ordenó una retirada hacia el primero - que, por supuesto, ya estaba en la mira de los rusos.

El soldado iba en un BMP -un vehículo blindado ligero-, pero dijo que había tenido suerte, porque cuando sus orugas fueron alcanzadas por un proyectil de mortero, estaba fuera con otro soldado arrastrando a un tercero que había sufrido heridas en la pierna. "No sé qué pasó después", dijo. Pero él, el otro rescatador y el herido lograron regresar sanos y salvos.

Aunque los políticos ucranianos afirman que el objetivo de la ofensiva es tomar Kherson, los estrategas militares occidentales dicen que las tácticas del ejército sugieren que está tratando de apretar a los rusos en la zona urbanizada mientras corta sus rutas de reabastecimiento a través del río Dnipro. Este río divide a Ucrania en dos, de norte a sur, y Kherson es la única ciudad en poder de los rusos en el lado occidental.

Un vídeo publicado esta mañana en Internet muestra el humo que sale del puente de Antonivka, en el centro de la ciudad, tras un ataque ucraniano. El puente ya está seriamente dañado por anteriores ataques ucranianos.

Los dirigentes ucranianos esperan que el éxito de la ofensiva obligue a los rusos a retirarse a través del río hacia Crimea sin necesidad de librar batallas callejeras potencialmente desastrosas.

Está claro que la ofensiva se planificó para que fuera lenta, para evitar el tipo de bajas que sufrió Rusia al intentar su guerra relámpago sobre Kiev y Járkov.

Un médico de alto nivel de un hospital que no puede ser identificado dijo que su servicio de urgencias había estado ocupado en la última semana, pero no desbordado. De las 200 víctimas que ha recibido, sólo ha perdido a un hombre, y otro ha resultado gravemente herido tras extraerle trozos de hueso del cerebro.

"No es tan grave como al principio", dijo el médico, refiriéndose al período de marzo en el que el ejército ucraniano se defendió desesperadamente y con éxito contra las fuerzas rusas que se dirigían al norte y al oeste de Kherson hacia las ciudades de Mykolaiv y Odesa. "Las heridas son menos graves".

Esas heridas siguen siendo en su mayoría causadas por bombardeos más que por heridas de bala, lo que sugiere que los rusos están confiando en su ventaja numérica en artillería más que en la infantería.

Los ucranianos han logrado dos incursiones a lo largo de las líneas. Una es al noroeste de Mykolaiv, donde se han apoderado de hasta 20 km (unas 12 millas) de territorio ampliamente abierto y escasamente defendido, según otro soldado, Mikolay, de 40 años.

Los intentos de abrirse paso a lo largo de la carretera principal M14, que conecta Mykolaiv y Kherson, han sido objeto de combates de ida y vuelta, en los que la línea del frente apenas ha cambiado. El pueblo de Posad-Pokrovske, que desde abril ha estado en tierra de nadie, "ya no existe", según un oficial ucraniano. Ayer por la mañana, se podían ver líneas de artillería ucraniana bombardeando posiciones rusas desde pueblos como Lymany, al oeste de Posad-Pokrovsky.

El otro "avance", al norte de Kherson, ha establecido una cabeza de puente que es ahora el escenario de los combates más encarnizados del frente y donde, según fuentes rusas, se están produciendo más bajas ucranianas. Al este, los combates de ida y vuelta por la pequeña ciudad de Vysokopole a lo largo de la semana terminaron con una victoria para los ucranianos, que se filmaron izando una bandera sobre el hospital de la ciudad el domingo por la mañana.

Las autoridades ucranianas insisten en que no tienen prisa. "La desocupación del sur y el este y la victoria ucraniana llevarán tiempo", dijo el sábado por la noche Oleksiy Arestovych, asesor del presidente Zelensky, en una sesión informativa periódica. "La fuerza que avanza está obligada a tener algunas bajas. A nivel de infantería, es un asunto complicado y sangriento".

Dijo que el principal objetivo de la ofensiva era la continua degradación de las posiciones y el equipamiento rusos.

Oleksandr dijo que Ucrania estaba perdiendo hombres pero que Rusia estaba perdiendo más. Afirmó que los rusos estaban acabando con sus propios hombres heridos mientras se retiraban para evitar que cayeran en manos ucranianas. "Podemos oír a los rusos heridos pidiendo ayuda y luego disparos de una sola bala", dijo. "Encontramos los cuerpos cuando avanzamos".

Tampoco hay muchas pruebas de las enormes bajas rusas que afirman los ucranianos, ni hay muchos indicios entre los soldados ucranianos encontrados por The Times de una pérdida de moral en su propio bando.

Ihor, de 23 años, otro soldado, dijo que a pesar de todos los éxitos de los Himars y otra artillería de alta gama proporcionada por Occidente, el ejército ucraniano necesitaba más morteros y artillería de corto alcance para cubrir sus avances. Pero sus comandantes siguen decididos a recuperar el territorio ucraniano. "Dicen que es nuestra tierra y tenemos que recuperarla", dijo. "Todos siguen dispuestos a ello".


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

¿Esa es la excusa que te das a ti mismo para que las mujeres no te hagan caso? No, hombre no, seguramente sea, entre otras cosas, por soltar chorradas como estas intentando ser el centro de atención, que tu te crees gracioso, pero al resto lo que les da es lástima. Y si nos la das a nosotros mientras desvias el hilo sin aportar nada, imaginate a las mujeres Europeas, normal que no quieran tocarte ni con un palo....y no, la culpa de ello no la tiene Putín, pero si así te sientes mejor....


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

*No hay confirmación de los éxitos de las AFU en dirección a Kharkiv, el ejército ruso ataca y golpea al enemigo a lo largo de todo el frente* - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU

▪ El ejército ruso está atacando cerca de Dolyna, Soledar, Novobakhmutovka, Kodema, Zaitsevo, Avdeevka, Marinka y Lubomirivka;
▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo más de 6 ataques con misiles y más de 10 ataques aéreos contra instalaciones de las AFU a lo largo de toda la línea del frente;
▪ El ejército ruso sigue utilizando activamente la aviación, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería para atacar objetivos enemigos en todo el territorio de Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## brus (6 Sep 2022)

En una semana las temperaturas máximas de alemania se espera que caigan unos 8 grados. El tiempo a 15 días mantiene esa misma temperatura.


----------



## Expected (6 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A estos niveles absurdos de noticias hemos llegado, ya no saben que sacarse de la manga. Entre la foto y el nombre del animal...abstenerse coñas, que es demasiado fácil. Que usen estas chorradas para criticar a Rusia y las bombas, a que niveles se ha llegado ya....Y con un animal que en la propia noticia pone que se escapa cuando le apetece.
> 
> *Un chimpancé se escapa de un zoo en Ucrania ante el temor de los bombardeos*
> 
> ...



Por un momento he pensado que el cuidador era el de la chaqueta con un orangután blanco.


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

Las pérdidas totales de la 128ª Brigada, que debía llegar a Zolotaya Balka, ascendieron a más del 45% de los efectivos. La cifra varía de una unidad a otra

Los más graves a través de los hospitales de la región de Nikolayev fueron enviados a Odessa y Kryvyi Rih, el resto a Dnipro y más allá. En Dnipro se atiende a los heridos de la dirección de Donetsk, de las brigadas 56 y 72 y de otras formaciones. Por cierto, fue a la brigada 72 cuando los soldados sobrevivientes de la brigada 128, pero dada su condición moral psicológica y la falta de recuperación, el refuerzo se obtiene de esta manera

A pesar de que los "transcarpáticos" en general tenían una alta moral y motivación, fue la falta de potencia de fuego y el ataque a la zona de defensa bien fortificada lo que hizo el "tiempo". Además de la falta de cohesión con sus vecinos -como se ha señalado, hubo marines movilizados en junio que habían recibido un entrenamiento mínimo junto a los Ukroedelweiss. Además de la falta de descanso - para la recuperación, por no hablar de las rotaciones y permisos, los militares no se habían retirado desde marzo (como el equipo se fue del 1 al 10 de marzo, no hubo permiso)









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin y su equipo (y nosotros) sabíamos cual iba ser el informe de la OIEA.
> Son pasos que dan para futuros movimientos.
> Eso, o lo hacen para ponerle a usted nervioso.



Saben bien lo que hacen, igual que los 2 observadores que se han quedado, no són simples observadores .

Los únicos 3 nombres que han salido de la OIEA son Massimo Aparo, Rafael Grossi y Lydie Evrad...2 italianos y una francesa.

Los que se han quedado están más controlados que los perros de Putin.


----------



## brus (6 Sep 2022)

Rusia ha conquistado desde el 24 de febrero 84608 km2

Es mas o menos la Suma de:

Cataluña.
Comunidad Valenciana
Murcia
Islas Baleares
Pais Vasco

y les sobra todavía.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

Cuanta generosidad por parte de Zelenski. Tiene una curiosa forma de pedir favores....aunque directamente se piensa que las empresas son tan "listas" como los políticos que le envian millones y armas regaladas. No tiene apenas riesgo montar una empresa normal en Ucrania ahora mismo sin saber que va a pasar (otra cosa es que les lluevan ayudas a esas empresas) como para que además lo venda como que les están haciendo el favor de permitirles la oportunidad de trabajar en Ucrania.

*Zelenski pide a Wall Street invertir en Ucrania*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski, habló en la apertura de la bolsa de Nueva York* este martes y pidió inversiones en su país mientras lucha por recuperar el territorio invadido por las fuerzas rusas.

"Estamos reconstruyendo nuestra economía, *les estamos dando a ustedes y a sus empresas la oportunidad de trabajar junto con nosotros*"


----------



## Harman (6 Sep 2022)

_Lo sorprendente hubiera sido si dice lo contrario_

El apoyo de EE.UU. ha garantizado que se contrarreste la supremacía aérea de Rusia en Ucrania, según el general Heinot, jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor del Ejército del Aire
"Nuestros militares deben demostrar de forma convincente, sobre todo a Rusia y China, que podemos contrarrestar lo que necesitan para triunfar. El caso de Ucrania demostró abiertamente la oposición al dominio aéreo (ruso)", dijo a través de un enlace de vídeo en la conferencia del Atlantic Council.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Sep 2022)

Vamos a darle alegría a esa mediocridad llamada hilo de guerra:
Lo que no hizo el HDLGP Zapatero despreciando la bandera norteamericana los ucranianos los felicitaron en su día de la independencia cantando su himno.
Muy emocionante.
Aprended rojos y vendidos a Moscú, escuchadla hasta que os revienten los tímpanos!!!


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...


----------



## seven up (6 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> ...Tampoco hay muchas pruebas de las enormes bajas rusas que afirman los ucranianos, ni hay muchos indicios entre los soldados ucranianos encontrados por The Times de una pérdida de moral en su propio bando.
> 
> Ihor, de 23 años, otro soldado, dijo que a pesar de *todos los éxitos de los Himars *y otra artillería de alta gama proporcionada por Occidente, el ejército ucraniano necesitaba más morteros y artillería de corto alcance para cubrir sus avances. Pero sus comandantes siguen decididos a recuperar el territorio ucraniano. "Dicen que es nuestra tierra y tenemos que recuperarla", dijo. "Todos siguen dispuestos a ello".



En post como este se hecha de menos a @-carrancas 



-carrancas dijo:


> pero esque los himars.....!!!


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cozu, sigue llorando:



Perfil UCROPITECO llorón


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanta generosidad por parte de Zelenski. Tiene una curiosa forma de pedir favores....aunque directamente se piensa que las empresas son tan "listas" como los políticos que le envian millones y armas regaladas. No tiene apenas riesgo montar una empresa normal en Ucrania ahora mismo sin saber que va a pasar (otra cosa es que les lluevan ayudas a esas empresas) como para que además lo venda como que les están haciendo el favor de permitirles la oportunidad de trabajar en Ucrania.
> 
> *Zelenski pide a Wall Street invertir en Ucrania*
> El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski, habló en la apertura de la bolsa de Nueva York* este martes y pidió inversiones en su país mientras lucha por recuperar el territorio invadido por las fuerzas rusas.
> ...



(de un articulo):

La economía de Ucrania está, como era de esperar, en un estado desesperado. Se prevé que el PIB real disminuya en más de un 30 % en 2022 y que la tasa de desempleo sea del 35 % (Constantinescu et al. 2022, Blinov y Djankov 2022, Banco Nacional de Ucrania 2022). _“Estamos agradecidos por el apoyo del sector privado a nuestra propuesta en tiempos tan terribles para nuestro país”,_ respondió Yuriy Butsa, viceministro de finanzas de Ucrania, _“me gustaría enfatizar que el apoyo que hemos recibido durante esta transacción es difícil de subestimar . . . Nos mantendremos plenamente comprometidos con la comunidad inversora en el futuro y esperamos su participación en la financiación de la reconstrucción de nuestro país después de que ganemos la guerra”,_ dijo Butsa.

Aquí Butsa revela el precio a pagar por esta generosidad limitada de los acreedores extranjeros: la demanda acelerada de multinacionales y gobiernos extranjeros para tomar el control de los recursos de Ucrania y ponerlos bajo el control del capital extranjero sin restricciones ni limitaciones.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Sep 2022)

brus dijo:


> En una semana las temperaturas máximas de alemania se espera que caigan unos 8 grados. El tiempo a 15 días mantiene esa misma temperatura.



Jojojojo pues van a flipar, porque en cuckcidente la sociedad se derrumba a 13 grados sin calefacción.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Nuevo ataque a la central.

Tocada una subestación transformadora.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> *Alemania se enfrenta al problema opuesto; es el símbolo de la dependencia del gas natural, y en este momento Rusia tiene todas las cartas*. *Las repercusiones son enormes porque Alemania es la economía más grande de Europa y la cuarta más grande del mundo; su destino determinará el destino de las economías europeas y mundiales este invierno.*



Los alemanes caminan hacia el precipicio y todos lo saben, o salen a las calles tipo revolucion espartaquista o los militares dan un cuartelazo sangriento para demostrar que van a por todas, los politicos pagados por la Otan no van a marcharse por las buenas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Una version de humor negro y mortal tomando la variante del isis y sus ratas en siria con este tipo de fallos y animaladas, no se podia sabeh!


----------



## piru (6 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Eres consciente de que es un videojuego? Arma3, para ser exactos.
> 
> La siguiente te vas a la nevera.



Pos yo me lo he tragao. Se ve que no juego mucho a eso...


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Había leído Paprika...que recuerdos...Tinto Brass
> 
> Vale ya me voy.



Para los que no sepan que es Paprika


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Anglosionista soy.



Y sin tener la polla circuncindada, falso judio ni siquiera has nacido en esa mierda pais. Por cierto échale esto a la lefa y cómetelo, sionazi de salón








Defensa rusa confirma derribo de tres cazas ucranianos y la destrucción de 12 tanques y decenas de blindados - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 6 sep (SANA) Defensa rusa confirma derribo de tres cazas ucranianos y la destrucción de 12 ta




sana.sy












OIEA llama a poner fin a los bombardeos contra central de Zaporiyia para evitar posible incidente nuclear - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 06 sep (SANA) El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) dirigió un llamamiento par




sana.sy












Detienen a un ruso que planeaba combatir con una organización extremista en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 06 sep (SANA) Las fuerzas de seguridad rusas arrestaron este martes a un ciudadano en Moscú q




sana.sy





Y esto de postre, los han dejado crujientes y bajo tierra ad aeternum








3000 militares ucranianos eliminados durante la fallida contraofensiva en Jersón - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú,. 06 sep (SANA) El subjefe de las autoridades locales en Jersón, Kirill Strimosov, afirmó qu




sana.sy


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más concentraciones en Alemania. Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel. Los alemanes de a pie quieren el gas a través de los gasoductos rusos y no quieren ayudar a Ucrania. Pero las peculiaridades de la "democracia" alemana de estos días son tales que pueden enrollar sus opiniones sobre el tema y meterlas en la estufa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo 'gracioso' de esto será cuando esos mismos policías que aún se interponen entre el pueblo y los 'representantes', deje de hacerlo, pues con los sueldos que perciben tampoco van a poder pagar la factura del gas y de la electricidad. Y los militares aún más. Se vienen cosas interesantes en Europa. En España tardarán un poco más, dada la ventaja que tenemos por el clima, todo el rollo ese de 'la excepción ibérica' y tal.


----------



## dabuti (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nuevo ataque a la central.
> 
> Tocada una subestación transformadora.



Hasta que no reviente no pararán. Al siguiente día la noticia será 'Rusos provocan gravísimo accidente nuclear'


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Más concentraciones en Alemania. Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel. Los alemanes de a pie quieren el gas a través de los gasoductos rusos y no quieren ayudar a Ucrania. Pero las peculiaridades de la "democracia" alemana de estos días son tales que pueden enrollar sus opiniones sobre el tema y meterlas en la estufa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comienzo 1 octubre 2022
'Finalización' 4 abril 2023


----------



## Señor X (6 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Pos yo me lo he tragao. Se ve que no juego mucho a eso...



Si te lo tragas tú, imagina a todas las charitos del ministerio de defensa ucraniano, que les envían los videos y lo apuntan como pérdida rusa.

Es algo similar a cuando unidades ucranianas se disparan entre ellas, matan un par de cada, y reciben el informe de 4 bajas rusas. Ha pasado y está pasando.

Los números inflados que dan, tienen que tener una base, algo, un informe, fotos, videos, lo que sea (a excepción de Arestovich, que ese ponía lo que le salía), porque al final se deben a EEUU y a estos les gusta mucho la burocracia y todo por escrito, pero como digo las charos se limitan a sumar. Y claro, se las meten dobladas y hasta el fondo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...




Lo primero que canta en un clip de un videojuego son las copas de los árboles, el agua y el humo, y lo que más engaña es la iluminación y las texturas.

Por norma, todo lo que esté lejos del primer plano es de menor calidad que lo cercano. Ahí se ven mejor las limitaciones de los gráficos. Especialmente patente en el suelo y superficies (a grandes distancias se deja de cargar la vegetación, y las texturas son menos detalladas).

Fíjate en las copas esféricas de los árboles del principio del vídeo, se aprecia de cojones, y en la parte nocturna, en el humo.

Entiendo que la gente que no suele jugar se le pasen estos detalles, no digo esto por mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Malevich (6 Sep 2022)

brus dijo:


> Rusia ha conquistado desde el 24 de febrero 84608 km2
> 
> Es mas o menos la Suma de:
> 
> ...



Portugal creo que son más o menos 90.000 km2.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*La UE apoyará a Ucrania a pesar de cualquier chantaje ruso*, dice el diplomático de la UE Josep Borrell.

Ha anunciado la necesidad de retirar las fuerzas armadas rusas de todo el territorio de Ucrania, incluidos los territorios ocupados.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo primero que canta en un clip de un videojuego son las copas de los árboles, el agua y el humo, y lo que más engaña es la iluminación y las texturas.
> 
> Por norma, todo lo que esté lejos del primer plano es de menor calidad que lo cercano. Ahí se ven mejor las limitaciones de los gráficos. Especialmente patente en el suelo y superficies (a grandes distancias se deja de cargar la vegetación, y las texturas son menos detalladas).
> 
> ...



Si, los arboles y los caminos dan mucho el cante, tambien se ve en una explosion a un carro con dos tripulantes en la torreta, cuando empieza el tiroteo, se cierran las escotillas y nadie asoma el hocico.


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de las banderitas de Ucrania en Twitter, empiezan a cagarse en Dios, con las facturas que llegan



*Para estos seres yo tengo un remedio muy eficaz*














*Esto es para sus hijos/nietos*






*Y esto es para toda la familia*


----------



## Elimina (6 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Paisaje con colinas y pinos. No hay ni una sola Z en ningún vehículo: Son ukras cazados por los rusos (Si es que son imágenes de esta guerra)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181467
> 
> ...



"huyen de forma desesperada", sólo le falta "y todos iban llorando"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Ya tengo el informe de OIEA sobre Zaporiye....a ver si puedo enlazar el pdf


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

Así que ha comenzado otra 'ofensiva' suicida y ya se han cargado el cuartel general que la dirige...

Y ahora ¿Como pollos sin cabeza?


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Si te lo tragas tú, imagina a todas las charitos del ministerio de defensa ucraniano, que les envían los videos y lo apuntan como pérdida rusa.
> 
> Es algo similar a cuando unidades ucranianas se disparan entre ellas, matan un par de cada, y reciben el informe de 4 bajas rusas. Ha pasado y está pasando.
> 
> Los números inflados que dan, tienen que tener una base, algo, un informe, fotos, videos, lo que sea (a excepción de Arestovich, que ese ponía lo que le salía), porque al final se deben a EEUU y a estos les gusta mucho la burocracia y todo por escrito, pero como digo las charos se limitan a sumar. Y claro, se las meten dobladas y hasta el fondo.



Y a pesar de que muchas veces se acaba desmontado, no los quitan da la lista. Ahí siguen, contando como bajas rusas, perdidas humanas y materiales.

Así que entre eso y lo que se sacan de la manga... Pues tenemos las cifras que enseñan los de Kiev. Que tan gustosamente aceptan los antílopes, carteros, o sociólogos.


----------



## Elimina (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si, los arboles y los caminos dan mucho el cante, tambien se ve en una explosion a un carro con dos tripulantes en la torreta, cuando empieza el tiroteo, se cierran las escotillas y nadie asoma el hocico.



La cámara se mueve igual en todos los planos y la imagen es todo el rato de la misma calidad. No me parece un juego, demasiado real todo, pero sí una animación.
EDITO: Vale, si ya saben qué juego es...


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Empiezo a pensar, que lo que dijo el hijoPutin de desnazificar, que era una subnormalidad como Ucrania de grande, lo dijo por el apoyo zurdo por el mundo que podría tener.


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Carito el pan



En mi ciudad media barra de pan son 70 céntimos de euro, es un pan muy normal.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los alemanes caminan hacia el precipicio y todos lo saben, o salen a las calles tipo revolucion espartaquista o los militares dan un cuartelazo sangriento para demostrar que van a por todas, los politicos pagados por la Otan no van a marcharse por las buenas.



Ahora resulta que los políticos están pagados por la OTAN, pero los militares que llevan integrados en la OTAN desde 1945, no.

Que torcido tenéis el punto de mira algunos.

Quien manda en Alemania, que no creo sea el sargento Cholsz, ha decidido ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Y se acabó.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los políticos están pagados por la OTAN, pero los militares que llevan integrados en la OTAN desde 1945, no.
> 
> Que torcido tenéis el punto de mira algunos.
> 
> *Quien manda en Alemania, *que no creo sea el sargento Cholsz,* ha decidido ir a la guerra contra Rusia.* Y se acabó.



Lo veo igual. Ignoro completamente las razones y el trasfondo, pero los hechos son muy tercos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hay pequeñas neveras que funcionan con 12 V, pero no es necesario, con las baterías de hoy en día puedes tener una casa equipada como las demás, con vitrocerámica y todo. Claro que poniendo más placas fotovoltaicas.
> El agua caliente no es problema, los colectores funcionan muy bien. Además, todos tenemos la experiencia en verano de cómo se calienta el agua dentro de una manguera que hemos dejado olvidada al sol.
> 
> Pero en caso de que no dispongamos de dinero o el banco no nos dé crédito para poner nuestra propia instalación fotovoltaica, al menos siempre podremos comer caliente mientras brille el Sol. Pongo enlace a un tutorial para hacernos una cocina solar. Trae varios modelos. Se olvida de algún un detalle importante que expongo a continuación:
> ...



puede servir un ladrillo o piedra pintada de negro mate?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los políticos están pagados por la OTAN, pero los militares que llevan integrados en la OTAN desde 1945, no.
> 
> Que torcido tenéis el punto de mira algunos.
> 
> Quien manda en Alemania, que no creo sea el sargento Cholsz, ha decidido ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Y se acabó.



En la UE los ascensos de coronel a general se miran con lupa y pocos patriotas estan dispuestos a jugarse su carrera militar y su vida, pero si se tensa demasiado la cuerda, quien sabe ???, estamos viviendo en directo momentos historicos y detras del escenario pasan muchas cosas...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

Ya intentaré mañana poner pdf


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mientras en USA.....se ríen de nosotros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Traductor DeepL*


> *Los altos precios del gas natural paralizarán a Europa y perjudicarán a los consumidores estadounidenses este invierno*
> 
> Los cortes de suministro de gas ruso devastarán la economía europea este invierno, empezando por Alemania. Los consumidores estadounidenses no se librarán del dolor; los precios del gas natural han subido un 95% en los mercados de futuros de EE.UU. para el periodo crucial de noviembre a marzo.
> 
> ...



Ya he visto páginas atrás que estaba traducido con el traductor de Google


----------



## Julc (6 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Lo primero que canta en un clip de un videojuego son las copas de los árboles, el agua y el humo, y lo que más engaña es la iluminación y las texturas.
> 
> Por norma, todo lo que esté lejos del primer plano es de menor calidad que lo cercano. Ahí se ven mejor las limitaciones de los gráficos. Especialmente patente en el suelo y superficies (a grandes distancias se deja de cargar la vegetación, y las texturas son menos detalladas).
> 
> ...



Y los vehículos que avanzan por un camino de tierra sin pillar ni un bache.
Parece que levitan.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los políticos están pagados por la OTAN, pero los militares que llevan integrados en la OTAN desde 1945, no.
> 
> Que torcido tenéis el punto de mira algunos.
> 
> *Quien manda en Alemania,* que no creo sea el sargento Cholsz, ha decidido ir a la guerra contra Rusia. Y se acabó.



En Alemania mandan los Florentinos alemanes y todos sus negocios, inversiones, etc...etc... están muy integrados con la economía yanki. Para que lo entiendas, Europa y USA viven en la misma burbuja financiera, peor todavía que la del 2008. Así que sus destinos están unidos. Donde vaya mamá pato, irán los patitos. De mejor o peor gana, pero irán.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...



me flipa que a algunos os cuelen graficos de videojuegos de los 2010s como imagenes reales…


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Sep 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y los vehículos que avanzan por un camino de tierra sin pillar ni un bache.
> Parece que levitan.



Son pequeños fallos de las simulaciones, que normalmente las programan gente que no han realizado la mili y no se han subido a un vehículo militar en caminos de tierra…


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Sep 2022)

Informes de avances del ejército ruso en Jarkov, si se confirma sería una progresión considerable.


----------



## Peineto (6 Sep 2022)

El SPG-9 ha sido fabricado por la rmpresa ACME del correcaminos.


----------



## NPI (6 Sep 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Bonito videojuego......debe tener ya unos años



12 septiembre 2013 versión final


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Si señor muy grande:


----------



## EsDeDinamita (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El artesano sí.
> El normal, la baguette, 25 rublos. Te parece caro?



me parece aceptable. ¿Donde me recomienda comprarlo?


----------



## faraico (6 Sep 2022)

Prootanicos on fire en Twitter.


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si señor muy grande:



Galilerdo ganándose el pan. Pero debería cortarse un poquitín, después de lo estos días.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

Ojo a lo que se ve aquí, la virgen! (ojos sensibles)


----------



## El-Mano (6 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Tienes idea de lo que hablas?
> 
> Esa zona siempre estuvo en disputa y realmente no avanza ni un metro en la zona de control rusa.
> 
> ...



El "gtimo" a puesto de tíitulo "ucrania continua avanzando en el frente de Jerson, y en la miniatura "a por jerson"... ¿a entrado ya en modo yago? debe de ser ya rusofobia extrema o que le han untado o algo, no es normal.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2022)

Como siempre ... Rusia siempre miente


----------



## Señor X (6 Sep 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> El "gtimo" a puesto de tíitulo "ucrania continua avanzando en el frente de Jerson, y en la miniatura "a por jerson"... ¿a entrado ya en modo yago? debe de ser ya rusofobia extrema o que le han untado o algo, no es normal.



Recuerdo que ese youtuber es ferviente seguidor de la religión "es que los HIMARS". En una de sus miniaturas para un video, le dibujó una sonrisa a un HIMARS. Sin comentarios.


----------



## rejon (6 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania lanza un ataque sorpresa en Jarkov mientras Putin pasa revista a sus tropas a miles de kilómetros.*
Según diversos medios ucranianos, los soldados han tomado Verbivka y atacado Balakliya. Los propios canales de Telegram rusos informaron sobre la contraofensiva ucraniana. En redes sociales se compartieron vídeos de soldados rusos muertos en las calles de Verbivka, donde los ucranianos podrían haberse hecho con un depósito de munición. 









Ucrania lanza un ataque sorpresa en Jarkov mientras Putin pasa revista a sus tropas a miles de kilómetros


Las tropas ucranianas han hecho un avance sorpresa en Jarkov, aunque su amplitud y profundidad no está clara todavía. El ejército ucraniano destruyó un almacén donde Rusia...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## delhierro (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania lanza un ataque sorpresa en Jarkov mientras Putin pasa revista a sus tropas a miles de kilómetros.*
> Según diversos medios ucranianos, los soldados han tomado Verbivka y atacado Balakliya. Los propios canales de Telegram rusos informaron sobre la contraofensiva ucraniana. En redes sociales se compartieron vídeos de soldados rusos muertos en las calles de Verbivka, donde los ucranianos podrían haberse hecho con un depósito de munición.
> 
> 
> ...



Al final "le vais" a hacer enfadar ( mira qeu tiene paciencia ). Va a ser peor, pero supongo que os da igual pagaran los platos los de Kiev.


----------



## Expected (6 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vamos a darle alegría a esa mediocridad llamada hilo de guerra:
> Lo que no hizo el HDLGP Zapatero despreciando la bandera norteamericana los ucranianos los felicitaron en su día de la independencia cantando su himno.
> Muy emocionante.
> Aprended rojos y vendidos a Moscú, escuchadla hasta que os revienten los tímpanos!!!



La gordita pelirroja esa que canta....parece mexicana o similar. Pero vamos...poca sangre eslava fluyen por sus venas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2022)

La portavoz de la Casa Blanca en rueda de prensa confunde el Nord Stream con la marca de ropa yanki Nord Strom.....y Twitter lo peta a comentarios


----------



## Expected (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los alemanes caminan hacia el precipicio y todos lo saben, o salen a las calles tipo revolucion espartaquista o los militares dan un cuartelazo sangriento para demostrar que van a por todas, los politicos pagados por la Otan no van a marcharse por las buenas.



Si los alemanes han sido capaces de trucar motores Volkswagen para seguir contaminando alegremente....te crees que no van a ser capaces de asesinar a sus políticos, dirigentes y quemar las sedes del Gobierno. Poco les conoces.


----------



## arriqui (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Cuanto peor, mejor.
> 
> Si el objetivo es que uno de los países haga alguna estupidez, mejor acelerarlo lo antes posible.
> 
> ...



Si fueran primaveras la "Rize" diría los dolores del parto.


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

A estas alturas de ese evento trascendental que está sucediendo, entre lo que está naciendo 
y lo que no acaba de morir, nos encontramos al presidente Macron de Francia pronunciando 
dos claros discursos históricos, concentrados en el tiempo:
el "fin de la era de la abundancia" (para el Primer Mundo) y el "fin de la universalidad" 
(del orden mundial liderado por EEUU).

Quienes analizan seriamente los acontecimientos y sus consecuencias sabían todo eso 
desde 2008, pero también es importante que un destacado miembro de la élite capitalista
lo diga públicamente (con 14 años de retraso, por cierto).

Sea cual sea el resultado de la guerra ruso-ucraniana ( que Rusia la ha ganado ya;
independientemente de cuándo se oficialice), una cosa es cierta: las élites anglos, europeas
y caniches varios se lo están tomando, realmente, como una guerra existencial: a vida o muerte. 
Claro que siempre está ahí la curiosidad por ver qué dejará de existir exactamente cuando Rusia 
consolide finalmente esta victoria anunciada.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Se cierra el cerco sobre Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es fácil entender que deseará que se deshaga la OTAN. De esta forma podrá recuperar todo lo que está en litigio con los griegos. Eso como mínimo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Sep 2022)

Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> TRADUCIDO CON GOOGLE TRANSLATE:
> 
> Las negritas son mías.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y con toda la intención. Recordemos que los yankis tenían pensado liarla en Ucrania y provocar este desastre. Bien, si eso se puso en marcha ya en 2014 ¿cómo no prepararon esas capacidades de suministro de gas licuado desde entonces para apoyar a sus 'socios' europeos? ¿acaso no era previsible a todas luces que Rusia les cortaría el suministro?

Estos hijos de la gran puta le han pegado fuego a Europa con toda la intención. Malditos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Sep 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Vamos a darle alegría a esa mediocridad llamada hilo de guerra:
> Lo que no hizo el HDLGP Zapatero despreciando la bandera norteamericana los ucranianos los felicitaron en su día de la independencia cantando su himno.
> Muy emocionante.
> Aprended rojos y vendidos a Moscú, escuchadla hasta que os revienten los tímpanos!!!



Las colonias cantan...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Vivo en un chalet de mas de 3.000 metros de parcela y cuando lo compre no tenia luz electrica, estuve años usando placas solares de 12 voltios y baterias de coche, no me supondria nada volver a instalar placas, cuando te lleguen facturas de 700 euros en tu piso cuentame, pondras una plaquita en el balcon y plantaras una tomatera en la maceta.



Haceros con esta joya:


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

. Erdogan asegura que Europa "cosecha lo que ha sembrado" ante los problemas de abastecimiento energético


----------



## piru (6 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.



Y cuándo se quebrará ese sector del frente?

En 15 días cae Jersón?


----------



## llabiegu (6 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A mi casi me da el pego.



pues me lo he tragao


----------



## kelden (6 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.



No te desanimes Lacano .... si esta ofensiva falla como la de Jersón la OTAN está a dispuesta a poner toda la carne en el asador y la primera ministra de finlandia, Sanna Marin, desafiará a Putin a un duelo de twerking .... el que gane se lo lleva todo ....


----------



## ghawar (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Egam (6 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hay pequeñas neveras que funcionan con 12 V, pero no es necesario, con las baterías de hoy en día puedes tener una casa equipada como las demás, con vitrocerámica y todo. Claro que poniendo más placas fotovoltaicas.
> El agua caliente no es problema, los colectores funcionan muy bien. Además, todos tenemos la experiencia en verano de cómo se calienta el agua dentro de una manguera que hemos dejado olvidada al sol.
> 
> Pero en caso de que no dispongamos de dinero o el banco no nos dé crédito para poner nuestra propia instalación fotovoltaica, al menos siempre podremos comer caliente mientras brille el Sol. Pongo enlace a un tutorial para hacernos una cocina solar. Trae varios modelos. Se olvida de algún un detalle importante que expongo a continuación:
> ...



La manera mas eficaz de aprovechar la energia solar es con tubos de vacio.
Por encima del 80% de eficiencia (absorben infrarojo y ultravioleta), y con reflector trasero parabolico mas del 90%.





Y los hay para cocinar:





S2


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al final "*le vais" a hacer enfadar* ( mira qeu tiene paciencia ). Va a ser peor, pero supongo que os da igual pagaran los platos los de Kiev.



Joder, tienes más futuro como humorista que Gila  

Al final saldrá alguno diciendo "Si queréis la guerra total la tendréis"


----------



## Yomateix (6 Sep 2022)

Te lo tienes que tomar a broma cuando lees esto. Se están atacando a ellos mismos....toda la lógica del mundo y muy creible si. La ocupan y luego no paran de atacarse así mismos. Para darles credibilidad al resto de informaciones......

*Ucrania denuncia bombardeos en la ciudad de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia *
Energodar, la ciudad del sureste de Ucrania* donde se halla la central nuclear de Zaporiyia,* *controlada por las fuerzas rusas*, fue bombardeada el martes por la noche, indicó el alcalde de la localidad en el exilio, afín al gobierno ucraniano, informa Afp.

"En este mismo momento hay explosiones en la ciudad de Energodar. Las provocaciones continúan. *Hay bombardeos por parte de los ocupantes*", dijo en Telegram el alcalde


Y esto que de hacerlo los Rusos serían ataques terroristas, en este caso ya solo faltaría leer que el mismo se atacó y se puso la bomba en el coche.

*Muere el jefe prorruso de Berdiansk tras explotar una bomba en su coche*
Artiom Bardim, el jefe prorruso de la ciudad ucraniana de Berdiansk, ocupada por las tropas rusas a orillas del mar de Azov, murió hoy al explotar una bomba en su coche, según informó la administración de la región de Zaporiyia leal a Moscú.


----------



## vettonio (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Haceros con esta joya:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181700



Cuidado, que Seymour es de un clima que no es el predominante en España.


----------



## Patatas bravas (6 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.



Y también han lanzado otra ofensiva en karkov. Putin es un malnacido


----------



## llabiegu (6 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Haceros con esta joya:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181700



Gracias, acabo de pillarlo. 37,90 en la Casa del Libro


----------



## mazuste (6 Sep 2022)

¡¡Que se joda Putin!! Europa bavien...
Y ya me jode, porque tengo amigos en ese sector.

Las fábricas de acero inoxidable cierran en toda Europa
*Cierre de fábricas de acero inoxidable en toda Europa*
_*¿Qué pasaría si el mercado del acero inoxidable perdiera de repente
millones de toneladas de producción? No tendremos que esperar*_
*mucho para saber la respuesta porque ya está ocurriendo.*


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> [...]
> "El Kremlin y Gazprom han enfatizado que son las sanciones las que generan los problemas en la estación compresora pues no hay repuestos si falla una turbina y las reparadas no pueden regresar a Rusia por las restricciones occidentales"
> *De hecho Rusia está dispuesto a usar el NS2 (cosa que EEUU no va a permitir).*



Esperemos a que llegue el invierno, cuando estén con sabañones todos los europeos y ya veremos si Europa está dispuesta o no a abrir el NS2
Puede que los adultos estén dispuestos al sacrificio, pero ningún padre o madre va a soportar ver a sus niños pasando frío


----------



## pemebe (6 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Conclusiones del Informe:

163. La situación en Ucrania no tiene precedentes. Es la primera vez que se produce un conflicto militar en medio de las instalaciones de un gran programa de energía nuclear establecido. Un accidente nuclear puede tener graves repercusiones dentro del país y más allá de sus fronteras, y la comunidad internacional confía en que el OIEA realice una evaluación rigurosa de la situación y la mantenga informada con datos precisos y oportunos.
164. Desde el principio del conflicto, el OIEA ha estado supervisando la situación de la seguridad nuclear de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania. A través del CEI, la Secretaría del OIEA ha estado recibiendo información actualizada del SNRIU y ha estado publicando las actualizaciones recientes en el sitio web del OIEA.
165. Ahora, de manera vital, a través del ISAMZ el OIEA ha establecido una presencia en la ZNPP que será de suma importancia para ayudar a estabilizar la situación. Esto también debería Esto debería permitir al OIEA seguir de cerca la situación en el lugar y recibir información directa, rápida y fiable. información fiable.
166. En la ZNPP, los expertos del ISAMZ realizarán un trabajo detallado y continuo para evaluar los daños físicos en las instalaciones de la central, determinar el funcionamiento de los sistemas de seguridad principales y sistemas de seguridad y protección principales y de reserva, y evaluar las condiciones de trabajo del personal, además de de realizar actividades de salvaguarda en el lugar.
167. El OIEA sigue gravemente preocupado por la situación de la central nuclear de ZNPP, lo que no ha cambiado. Los siete pilares se han visto comprometidos en el emplazamiento. Por lo tanto, el OIEA ha formulado recomendaciones sobre cada uno de los Siete Pilares.
168. El OIEA ha podido llevar a cabo dos misiones en el emplazamiento de la central nuclear de Chernobyl y continuará prestando asistencia y apoyo al emplazamiento.
169. A pesar de las circunstancias sin precedentes, *las otras tres centrales nucleares operativas (Khmelnytskyy, Rivne y Ucrania del Sur) han continuado operando de forma segura desde el inicio del conflicto. desde el inicio del conflicto.*
170. El personal de todas las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania ha seguido mostrando resistencia y resiliencia para mantener los sitios funcionando de manera segura en medio del conflicto, y el OIEA los saluda.
171. El OIEA cuenta con un plan técnico concreto y detallado para la asistencia en materia de seguridad y protección de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania, así como de las actividades relacionadas con las fuentes radiactivas. En particular, ha iniciado y seguirá entregando equipos principalmente en el marco de la RANET, mientras que el compromiso continuo de los Estados miembros y la estrecha cooperación entre Ucrania y el OIEA serán esenciales.
172. A pesar de las difíciles circunstancias, el OIEA ha seguido aplicando las salvaguardias en Ucrania, incluso durante la ISAMZ, y el OIEA no ha encontrado ningún indicio que pueda dar lugar a una preocupación por la proliferación.
173. El mandato único del OIEA lo convierte en la única organización técnica internacional independiente que proporciona actualizaciones periódicas sobre la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares y las fuentes radiactivas de Ucrania y que desempeña la función clave de coordinación y prestación de apoyo y asistencia técnica a Ucrania.
174. El OIEA seguirá prestando su servicio único a Ucrania y a la comunidad mundial, tanto durante este trágico conflicto como mucho después de que haya terminado. *La situación actual es insostenible y la mejor medida para garantizar la seguridad de las instalaciones nucleares de Ucrania y de su población sería que este conflicto armado terminara ya.*
175. *Hasta que finalice el conflicto y se restablezcan las condiciones de estabilidad, es urgente adoptar medidas provisionales para evitar un accidente nuclear derivado de daños físicos causados por medios militares. Esto puede lograrse mediante el establecimiento inmediato de una zona de protección de la seguridad nuclear. El OIEA está dispuesto a iniciar inmediatamente las consultas que conduzcan al establecimiento urgente de dicha zona de protección y seguridad nuclear seguridad nuclear en ZNPP.*

Mis conclusiones:

Las centrales nucleares en posesión de Ucrania no sufren bombardeos, la que controla Rusia si.
Para conseguir una zona de protección de seguridad nuclear bastaría con que los ucranianos no bombardearan.


----------



## No al NOM (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...



12.000 mensajes en 1 año, como todos los mensajes sean como este donde pones un videojuego....

Sal de casa joder


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Sep 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> El SPG-9 ha sido fabricado por la rmpresa ACME del correcaminos.



Un momento, un momento, ¿el muy capullo a usado un cañón sin retroceso en el interior de una habitación?¿no había un suboficial para fusilarlo a callejas?.


----------



## Iskra (6 Sep 2022)

Rusia lamenta ante la ONU que el OIEA no detalle el origen de los bombardeos a la planta nuclear de Zaporozhie en su informe


El representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasili Nebenzia, ha señalado que en la situación actual es importante llamar a las cosas por su nombre.




esrt.press





Es lo que hay


----------



## visemo (6 Sep 2022)

"Escriben desde los lugares que ahora mismo nuestros muchachos de SOBR están rodeados por Balakleya. Se despidieron pero dijeron que lucharían hasta el final"

Tienen que enviar refuerzos los rusos a esa zona. Están apretando con todo los ucras.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Mensaje para follarrusos, orcos , comunistas y demás gentuza.
> 
> *ESTÁIS SIENDO DERROTADOS HIJOS DE PERRA*
> 
> y dicho Ésto me vuelvo al hilo de la ofensiva rusa está sufriendo grandes pérdidas, que aquí no se me ha perdido nada.



¡Gente! quitar el cartel que ya ha aparecido el tonto.


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Sep 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Gracias, acabo de pillarlo. 37,90 en la Casa del Libro



Perdona, que libro te refieres?


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, es que hay que ser Gilipollas para meter a los inspectores allí esperando que sean ni medio justos. Todos los organismos de la ONU , ong , etc.... son creaciones de los yanquis para meter sus narices por el mundo así que pedir que opinen contra la politica de los EEUU es de bobos.
> 
> Putin no aprende, luego algunos dicen que es un genio. No jodas, ¿ disparan a la central ? Sin problemas destruyes una termica en territorio de Kiev por cada ataque. Molestan en el puente, pues un puente de Dnieper que se cae. Pero pedir juego limpio a los anglos es no estar en la realidad del mundo.



No entiendes el 'juego' de Putin. Él está en aquello de 'el rey está desnudo'. Y no por que lleve noséqué vestido maravilloso, sino por que ha empeñado hasta los gallumbos en sus locuras. Por eso se empeña en vestir a Rusia de legitimidad, y esto es lo que consigue llevando los inspectores allí. Ya veremos, si seguimos pudiendo pagar la factura de la luz, como en breve empiezan a cambiar los vientos mediáticos, pues como ya dije, tanto militares (en ese momento hablaba de Alemania, ahora en general) como policías, así como perrodistas no-de-élite, cobran sueldos de miseria, y tampoco van a poder pagar los recibos.

La miseria cambia muchas conciencias amigo.


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, tienes más futuro como humorista que Gila
> 
> Al final saldrá alguno diciendo "Si queréis la guerra total la tendréis"



No pasa nada... hasta que pasa.

Hay personas que son muy pacientes, incluso parece que no tienen iniciativa, que son unos blandurrios. Toleran mucho, pero mucho; se controlan y se moderan al máximo. Ahora bien, cuando les haces traspasar los límites, van con todo. Esos no son de amagar, insultar o amenazar.


----------



## visemo (6 Sep 2022)

Refuerzos hoy en algún lugar de la frontera rusa.

t.me/c/1591373977/4926


----------



## visemo (6 Sep 2022)

Refuerzos hoy en algún lugar de la frontera rusa.

t.me/c/1591373977/4926


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Sep 2022)

Alemania se muestra preocupada por el aumento del consumo privado de gas


La Agencia Federal de Redes, la autoridad reguladora de los mercados de redes en Berlín, observa señales preocupantes en la demanda en los hogares después de los logros de ahorro conseguidos por la industria.




www.lainformacion.com





El hostiazo se aproxima, ya empiezan a culpar al Hans de consumir por encima de sus posibilidades.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos está dispuesto a atacar los canales de suministro de armas y municiones de China en caso de "agresión" contra Taiwán - El general estadounidense Heinot en la conferencia del Consejo Atlántico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces EEUU estaría dispuesto a ir a la guerra contra China.

Ahora mismo EEUU es el mayor peligro para la salud de los habitantes de la tierra.


----------



## Mentefria2 (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuidado, que Seymour es de un clima que no es el predominante en España.



Que clima?


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...



El mejor que he visto desde que sigo el hilo. Mis diex.

... y luego me entero que es de un juego  leches, que bien hacen esas cosas ahora.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)

Rusia lamenta que el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) *no detalle el origen de los bombardeos contra la planta nuclear de Zaporozhie* en su informe, declaró este martes el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasili Nebenzia, durante una sesión del Consejo de Seguridad.

En su discurso, Nebenzia subrayó que los inspectores de la agencia podrían haber asegurado que *la única amenaza para la planta proviene de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas* y que *no hay ninguna amenaza interna*. Afirmó que Rusia, por su parte, respeta estrictamente los principios de seguridad en la zona.






FOTOS: Las consecuencias de un nuevo ataque de Ucrania contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhie
Además, ha calificado de poco serios los llamamientos a desmilitarizar la central nuclear. "No es serio. Ya que, si la desmilitarizamos, los ucranianos entrarán allí inmediatamente. *Estamos protegiendo la planta*", aseguró. Añadió que la zona "*no está militarizada*" y "*allí no hay artillería*", solo la presencia física de los guardias que vigilan la planta y camiones que transportan personal militar.

También acusó a Ucrania de *intentar interrumpir la misión el día de la llegada de los inspectore*s, el 1 de septiembre, bombardeando la planta y la ciudad de Energodar. "El régimen de Kiev realizó una monstruosa provocación, al intentar tomar la planta por la fuerza, justo antes de la llegada de la misión del OEIA", declaró.

Nebenzia también destacó que Moscú acoge con satisfacción el deseo del OIEA de establecer una presencia permanente en la central nuclear y ayudará a los inspectores en todo lo posible.

El lunes 29 de agosto, el OIEA envió una misión de apoyo y asistencia a la central de Zaporozhie para "proteger la seguridad de la mayor instalación nuclear de Ucrania y Europa". El pasado jueves, la misión completó su primera inspección en la planta y anunció que establecía una presencia permanente en las instalaciones.






Moscú: la visita del OIEA mostrará quién es la amenaza para Zaporozhie
Este martes, el organismo dio a conocer el informe sobre los resultados de su misión en la planta nuclear. Los inspectores registraron daños físicos en la central y pidieron medidas para evitar un accidente nuclear en el lugar.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Sep 2022)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





*El contraataque de Ucrania se desarrolla lentamente, centrándose en objetivos limitados*

Con avances poco probables, ambas partes se dirigen a las líneas de suministro
Equilibrio difícil entre las restricciones militares y la necesidad de velocidad
Las dos partes se dirigen hacia un invierno largo y difícil.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un buen video de emboscadas a vehiculos, no parece que les falten atgms...



Esto es un videojuego no? los graficos del video no parecen que sea la realidad misma.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Como siempre ... Rusia siempre miente



No digas chorradas. Además @Harman advirtió enseguida que era falso.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Gracias, acabo de pillarlo. 37,90 en la Casa del Libro



¿En serio? mi hermano lo consiguió hace años por unos 10€.


----------



## cryfar74 (6 Sep 2022)

Si ya le va mal a Europa, recordad que le puede ir aun peor....


EXCLUSIVE EU, U.S. step up Russian aluminium, nickel imports since Ukraine war

*UE y EE. UU. aumentan las importaciones rusas de aluminio y níquel desde la guerra de Ucrania*

LONDRES, 6 sep (Reuters) - La Unión Europea y Estados Unidos han aumentado la compra de metales industriales clave de Rusia, mostraron datos, a pesar de los problemas logísticos provocados por la guerra en Ucrania y las duras conversaciones sobre privar a Moscú de ingresos en divisas.

Los envíos de metales resaltan la dificultad de Occidente para presionar a la economía de Rusia, que se ha desempeñado mejor de lo esperado y ha visto aumentar su moneda rublo a medida que los ingresos petroleros han ayudado a compensar el impacto de las sanciones. Lee mas


Las importaciones de la UE y EE. UU. de los principales productos de metal base de Rusia, aluminio y níquel, aumentaron hasta en un 70% durante marzo-junio, según muestran los datos comerciales oficiales compilados por Reuters a partir de la base de datos Comtrade de las Naciones Unidas.

El valor total de las importaciones de la UE y EE. UU. de los dos metales de marzo a junio fue de 1.980 millones de dólares, según mostraron los datos.

Occidente ha impuesto repetidas oleadas de sanciones a una amplia gama de productos, personas e instituciones rusas, pero ha perdonado en gran medida al sector de los metales industriales.


Un portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. dijo en respuesta a una consulta de Reuters: "Aunque no anticipamos nuestras acciones de sanciones, nada está fuera de la mesa para aumentar el precio de la guerra injustificada de Putin contra Ucrania".

La Comisión Europea no proporcionó un comentario después de una solicitud.

Los analistas dijeron que Estados Unidos y Europa han aprendido lecciones después de la gran interrupción en los sectores de la construcción, el automóvil y la energía causada por las sanciones impuestas por el expresidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, al aluminio ruso en 2018. Leer más


Esas sanciones se levantaron al año siguiente.

Los precios de ambos metales subieron a niveles récord poco después de que Rusia lanzara su invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero por temor a que las sanciones o la dificultad logística bloquearan los envíos.

Pero esos temores fueron infundados, ya que los datos muestran que las exportaciones rusas entre marzo y junio fueron relativamente fuertes.

"Los mecanismos del mercado están funcionando", dijo Carsten Menke, analista de Julius Baer, refiriéndose a los envíos de metales rusos.

"Sabemos por los comerciantes de productos básicos que se trata principalmente de una cuestión de precio. No se trata tanto de que algún político no quiera que usted compre, sino de si hay un trato aquí".

*MÁS ALUMINIO*
Rusal de Rusia es el mayor productor de aluminio del mundo fuera de China y representa alrededor del 6% de la producción mundial estimada.

Durante los cuatro meses posteriores a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, la UE fue el mayor importador de aluminio en bruto de Rusia, con una media de 78.207 toneladas al mes entre marzo y junio, un 13 % más que en el mismo período del año pasado.






Gráficos de Reuters
Róterdam, el puerto más grande de Europa, dijo en un informe que los volúmenes totales aumentaron un 0,8 % en la primera mitad de 2022, pero la "carga fraccionada" (carga que no cabe en contenedores) aumentó considerablemente un 17,7 %, impulsada por mayores importaciones de metales.

Un portavoz del puerto dijo a Reuters que los envíos de aluminio y níquel seguían llegando al puerto ya que no están sancionados, pero se negó a dar cifras.

El martes, una división de la noruega Norsk Hydro (NHY.OL) dijo que excluiría al metal ruso de los acuerdos para comprar aluminio para 2023. leer más

Las importaciones mensuales estadounidenses de aluminio ruso promediaron 23.049 toneladas entre marzo y junio, un 21% más que en el mismo período del año pasado.






Gráficos de Reuters
"Para los estadounidenses, es muy importante que obtengan tantas fuentes de aluminio diferentes como sea posible", dijo Tom Price, jefe de estrategia de materias primas de Liberum.

"Son muy reacios a obtener cualquier metal de China, donde las exportaciones se están reduciendo, por lo que el aluminio Rusal ruso es muy importante, razón por la cual no han cerrado ese comercio".

Los envíos en general han sido relativamente estables.

Las importaciones rusas de aluminio a los siete principales destinos del año pasado entre marzo y junio promediaron 221.693 toneladas por mes, un 9 % menos que en el mismo período del año pasado, pero un 4 % más que el promedio mensual de todo 2021.

*AUMENTO EN LOS ENVÍOS DE NÍQUEL EN ESTADOS UNIDOS*
En níquel, Rusia representa alrededor del 10% de la producción mundial y Nornickel (GMKN.MM) del país produce alrededor del 15%-20% del níquel de grado de batería del mundo.

Las importaciones de níquel de Rusia por parte de los tres destinos principales en marzo-junio aumentaron un 17 % interanual.

Estados Unidos experimentó las mayores ganancias, aumentando un 70 % en comparación con el año pasado, mientras que los envíos de la UE aumentaron un 22 %.






Gráficos de Reuters Gráficos de Reuters





Gráficos de Reuters
Un aumento en los precios luego de la invasión proporcionó un incentivo adicional para continuar con las exportaciones, dijeron los analistas.

El níquel de referencia en la Bolsa de Metales de Londres se duplicó a un récord de más de $ 100,000 por tonelada el 8 de marzo, lo que llevó a la LME a suspender las operaciones y cancelar acuerdos.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Sep 2022)

Otro hijoputa reventado por los partisanos


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Sep 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Alemania se muestra preocupada por el aumento del consumo privado de gas
> 
> 
> La Agencia Federal de Redes, la autoridad reguladora de los mercados de redes en Berlín, observa señales preocupantes en la demanda en los hogares después de los logros de ahorro conseguidos por la industria.
> ...



Y como de costumbre la culpa es del ciudadano de a pie!


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Hmmm, pues.... no.


----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

Cómo se nota que no tomáis mucha vitamina D. Hay que salir algo más...


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

Para que veais que ABSOLUTAMENTE todos los datos en Europa, están manipulados.
Echad una ojeada ahora mismo al gas.

Alguien ha tocado el excel, y ha jodido los números 

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI+


----------



## Loignorito (6 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cuidado, que Seymour es de un clima que no es el predominante en España.



Lo importante son las técnicas para sembrar con poca tierra.


----------



## Peineto (6 Sep 2022)

Vaya ataque de histeria que llevan hoy las hordas fascistas lame gringos. De esta revientan.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Sep 2022)

*Europa se puede congelar por las medidas contra Rusia*

*




*


Las proyecciones meteorológicas vaticinan que Europa se enfrentará a un crudo invierno a partir del entrante mes de septiembre por lo que su población necesitará el imprescindible gas para la calefacción, el cual se les dificulta adquirir por su alto precio y la escasez, debido a que sus dirigentes han seguido al pie de la letra aplicar las “sanciones” ordenadas por Washington contra Rusia.

El precio del gas ha subido estrepitosamente mientras el euro cayó por debajo o en paridad con el dólar lo que a la población le dificulta adquirirlo para poner la calefacción a la par que suben los costos de los alimentos.

En las actuales condiciones, el precio del gas se dispara por cualquier motivo como sucedió cuando Gazprom anunció que detendría el envío por el Nord Stream del 31 de agosto al 2 de septiembre por trabajo de mantenimiento en la única turbina que esta funcionando.

Recientemente, al comentar las medidas de austeridad que han empezado a imponer varios gobiernos de la Unión Europea ante la escasez de combustible (que por las presiones de Washington no quieren adquirirlo en rublos, moneda oficial del país euroasiático), el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev preguntó: ¿qué pasará con el precio a finales de año, a 3 000 o 5 000 dólares?

Tras la afirmación de Medvedev, el precio estimado de los futuros de gas para la entrega en septiembre *ascendió a 3 507 dólares* por 1 000 metros cúbicos para el 26 de agosto, marcando así un valor récord en toda la operación de centros de gas en Europa desde 1996. La cifra semanal aumentó en casi 1.000 dólares, cerca de un 40%.

En una anterior e incisiva declaración el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad detalló que la mejor forma de mantener a Europa sin el gas era congelar el Nord Stream 2, frisar los activos del Banco Central ruso, declarar el rechazo al gas ruso en los próximos dos años, negarse a comprar rublos para pagar el gas al tipo de cambio del contrato, realizar un registro en las oficinas de Gazprom en Alemania.

Eso es lo que han hecho los países de Europa occidental dejándose llevar por las órdenes emanadas desde Washington y seguidas ciegamente por altos funcionarios de los países de la Unión Europea.

El Nord Stream ha estado operando al 40 % de su capacidad desde mediados de junio, motivado por los retrasos en la entrega de la turbina *Siemens *por las extorsiones impuestas por Canadá, a donde fue enviada para su reparación. Por una falla de otra turbina, el 25 de julio Gazprom tuvo que reducir los suministros por el gasoducto que opera actualmente al 20 % de su capacidad, o sea, 170 millones de metros cúbicos por día.
Alemania, Polonia, Austria, Países Bajos y Grecia han comenzado a reabrir centrales eléctricas con el uso del carbón pese a los graves daños que eso conlleva para el medio ambiente.

Las extorsiones financiero-económicas impuestas al gigante euroasiático para tratar de debilitarlo no han dado el resultado esperado a Washington, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Alemania, Japón o Canadá, sino por el contrario han provocado una nueva ola de inflación que afectó a los países occidentales y disparó los precios de la energía en todo el mundo.

Varios analistas internacionales informaron que numerosas compañías de esos países, por suspender sus negocios y actividades en Rusia, han perdido al menos 70 000 millones de dólares.

Explican los especialistas que el sector de la energía fue el más afectado con mermas totales por *54 900 millones de dólares*. Asimismo, las empresas alimentarias y tabaqueras perdieron *7 700 millones de dólares*; las de informática y los fabricantes de maquinaria, unos *4 900 millones* y el sector bancario *3 700 millones*.

Las corporaciones energéticas europeas como *BP, Linde, Uniper y TotalEnergies*, perdieron millonarias fortunas por la suspensión del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 y la cancelación de otros proyectos.

Entre las empresas que más sufrieron desde el inicio de las arbitrarias “sanciones” están McDonald’s, que dejó de percibir *1 200 millones* de dólares, PepsiCo Inc, con *1 600 millones* de pérdidas, y Carlsberg con *1 180 millones* de dólares.

Como un efecto bumerang, la crisis esta perjudicando a disímiles sectores de la producción y los servicios.

Por ejemplo, las compañías privadas que controlan el turismo deportivo del esquí están nerviosas porque debido a la grave crisis energética que se avecina para el venidero invierno algunos gobiernos exigirán la paralización del uso de funiculares.

Directivos de Suiza y Austria han insinuado que esa sería una de las medidas para paliar el déficit de energía en el fuerte invierno y por tanto, los amantes del esquí no podrán resistir el esfuerzo de subir las empinadas cimas de nieves para después lanzarse en desenfrenada carrera por la extensa bajada. 

Esperemos que el odio contra Rusia, que Washington ha sembrado entre sus aliados, se comience a disipar para bien de los habitantes y de las economías europeas. Las turbulentas aguas en que se mueve el viejo continente lo está ahogando… y enfriando.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Sep 2022)

Excepcional análisis de la guerra en Ucrania de un alto oficial del Cuerpo de Marines de EEUU







observatoriocrisis.com




Interesantisimo articulo.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para que veais que ABSOLUTAMENTE todos los datos en Europa, están manipulados.
> Echad una ojeada ahora mismo al gas.
> 
> Alguien ha tocado el excel, y ha jodido los números
> ...



Qué has visto?


----------



## Seronoser (6 Sep 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Qué has visto?



Mira Alemania.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Sep 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Y como de costumbre la culpa es del ciudadano de a pie!



La culpa no es de los ciudadanos de a pie europeos. 
*La culpa es de la quinta columna de rusos y prorrusos hijos de puta a sueldo del enano genocida del kremlin que queréis reventar Europa.*















Pro-russische Propaganda: Ermittlungen gegen Russin in Landshut


Eine in Landshut lebende russische Staatsbürgerin ist in sozialen Netzwerken durch pro-russische und kriegsverherrlichende Propaganda auffällig geworden. Nun wird gegen die Frau ermittelt - bereits in mehreren Verfahren.




www.br.de





*Pro-russische Propaganda: Ermittlungen gegen Russin in Landshut*
Eine in Landshut lebende russische Staatsbürgerin ist in sozialen Netzwerken durch pro-russische und kriegsverherrlichende Propaganda auffällig geworden. Nun wird gegen die Frau ermittelt - bereits in mehreren Verfahren.

Die Kriminalpolizei ermittelt gegen eine in Landshut lebende russische Staatsbürgerin, die in sozialen Netzwerken durch pro-russische und kriegsverherrlichende Propaganda auffällig wurde. Ein Sprecher des Polizeipräsidiums Niederbayern bestätigte auf Anfrage des BR: "Es sind mehrere Verfahren gegen die Frau bei der Kripo Landshut anhängig."

Zum Artikel: "Ministerium und Journalisten warnen vor Desinformations-Kampagne"
*Verdacht: Billigung von Straftaten und Volksverhetzung*
Gegen die Frau, die unter dem Namen Yulia P. in sozialen Netzwerken auftritt, werde wegen des Verdachts der Belohnung und Billigung von Straftaten sowie wegen des Verdachts der Volksverhetzung ermittelt. Zudem soll Yulia P. auf einer Abbildung mit einem Hakenkreuz in Erscheinung getreten sein.
Nach eigenen Angaben soll sich Yulia P. derzeit illegal in Deutschland aufhalten. Der Polizeidirektion Niederbayern würden dahingehend keine Hinweise vorliegen, wie eine Anfrage ergab. Nach BR-Informationen sind Abschiebungen nach Russland derzeit ausgesetzt.
*Video von Yulia P. kursiert auf YouTube und Twitter*
Ein Video, das auf YouTube und Twitter geteilt wurde, soll Yulia P. dabei zeigen, wie sie in Österreich vermeintlich aus der Ukraine stammende Frauen auf der Straße anspricht. Sie soll die Frauen dabei verhöhnen und singt mehrmals, Russland werde siegen. Außerdem fällt die Frage, wem Cherson gehöre. Die ukrainische Stadt an der Frontlinie des russischen Angriffskrieges ist schwer umkämpft. Erst heute meldete die ukrainische Armee die Rückeroberung von Cherson.
Die polizeilichen Ermittlungen gegen Yulia P. dauern noch an.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Sep 2022)

A cascarla follapotans, y con las castañas que te van a dar bien calenticas este invierno,

*Una ola de protestas tuvo lugar en algunas ciudades alemanas. En Berlín, Miltenberg y Kassel, los residentes se oponen al aumento de los precios de la electricidad y la energía ya la ayuda militar a Ucrania.*

t.me/Caucasian_bureau/43694

*Los residentes de la ciudad italiana de Perugia quemaron públicamente sus facturas de electricidad y gas como protesta contra la incapacidad del gobierno para hacer frente al aumento de los precios de la energía.*

t.me/Caucasian_bureau/43697


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (6 Sep 2022)

*¡¡URGENTE: FUERZAS RUSAS LANZAN GRAN OFENSIVA Y CAPTURAN VREMIENKA-NOVOPIL-BAYRAK Y SHESKATOV*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para que veais que ABSOLUTAMENTE todos los datos en Europa, están manipulados.
> Echad una ojeada ahora mismo al gas.
> 
> Alguien ha tocado el excel, y ha jodido los números
> ...




Joder con los datos verificados




El problema está en Alemania, pronto encontrarán alguna solución con estos datos de gas.



(También está mal EU, eso es más curioso)


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Al final ha llegado.
> Ya se escuchaba el rumor, pero ahora que lo tenemos delante (y solo hemos visto el principio), el peak oil es sin duda la madre de todos los cambios radicales.
> ¿Era en 10 o 20 años a partir de ahora que estaríamos más o menos como en el siglo XIX?



Nunca se ha dicho que volveremos al siglo XIX, sino a los años 70 u 80 del siglo XX, pero con una gran ventaja, dispondremos de tecnología punta, seguiremos teniendo móviles, etc. Sí tendremos que despedirnos del coche propio para usar más transportes públicos, dejar de manejar cosas de usar y tirar, etc, como hace 50 años, Nos olvidaremos por un tiempo de tener centros educativos de primaria alejados obligando a los niños a usar transporte, se pondrán más escuelas en los barrios, cerca de las viviendas para evitar transportes, la gente procurará vivir más cerca de su centro de trabajo, etc.

En resumen, seremos más pobres pero con mejores perspectivas de futuro, ya que los conocimientos y tecnología adquiridos hasta ahora se van a mantener.
La lástima ha sido todos los años perdidos, porque la transición energética podría haberse hecho muy bien de modo que apenas notásemos el cambio, pero las grandes corporaciones no quisieron renunciar a exprimir hasta el último dolar-euro a los ciudadanos y continuamente boicotearon todo intento de autosuficiencia energética, en viviendas y en pequeñas industrias-negocios, que de todos modos tendrá que llegar porque no va a quedar más remedio.

Sí pasaremos una transición difícil por no haber desarrollado a tiempo energías alternativas, lo que se traducirá en más mortalidad, por ejemplo pueden fallar repuestos de equipos de diagnóstico médico y tratamientos, etc, al fallar el tejido industrial, algo que empezamos a ver ahora, pero con el paso de los años se irán subsanando estos fallos. No volveremos a la Edad media ni al siglo XIX de ninguna manera. Hay que afontar la situación y adaptarnos a vivir con menos cosas. Os aseguro que en los años 60, 70 u 80 éramos felices teniendo mucho menos.

Vuelvo a colgar el enlace en un hilo mítico de Burbuja al modelo matemático de Doly García que ya he colgado aquí, solo para ver que la bajada será brusca hasta el 2050 ó 60, pero después se estabilizará y terminaremos el siglo con un repunte. Lo cuelgo porque habrá foristas nuevos que no lo hayan visto todavía
Mensaje 55 del enlace al hilo de Burbuja: Opinión: - El Agotamiento del modelo







Vaya, no se ven las imágenes. Cuelgo enlaces a las publicaciones originales del modelo matemático, ahí podéis verlas todas, aunque tienen unos años y tarda un poco en cargar:
Primera modelación Abril 2009: The Oil Drum: Europe | A New World Model Including Energy and Climate Change Data
Agosto 2009: Gráficas: The Oil Drum: Europe | New World Model – EROEI issues
Julio 2011, trabajo conjunto con el profesor Jorgen Randers en el que se aprecia una mejora de la situación con el desarrollo de energías renovables: The Oil Drum | An alternative version for three of the “key graphs” in IEA’s 2010 World Energy Outlook


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (6 Sep 2022)

Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú


https://www.outono.net/elentir/2022/08/15/los-ultimatums-de-rusia-a-la-otan-y-a-eeuu-putin-queria-una-europa-subordinada-a-moscu/ Dos documentos oficiales que desmontan la propaganda rusa sobre Ucrania Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú lun...




www.burbuja.info





Dos documentos oficiales que desmontan la propaganda rusa sobre Ucrania
*Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú*

lun 15·8·2022 · 19:37 
*

*
Foto: Yuri Kadobnov/AFP.


Dos documentos oficiales que desmontan la propaganda rusa sobre Ucrania
*Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú*

lun 15·8·2022 · 19:37 

Desde el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, la propaganda rusa ha intentado engañar a mucha gente sobre sus motivos para esa agresión.

MH17: el derribo de un avión comercial por los prorrusos en Ucrania y las mentiras de Rusia
La Duma Estatal de Rusia amenaza a Polonia con ser la próxima atacada después de Ucrania

La mentira de que Rusia sólo quería que Ucrania se quedase fuera de la OTAN

Moscú ha dado excusas muy variadas, a menudo presentándose como una víctima de la OTAN mientras las tropas rusas se dedicaban a asesinar a ucranianos. *Una de las mentiras que más han repetido los propagandistas rusos es que Rusia sólo pidió garantías a la OTAN de que no se extendería hasta Ucrania.* Es una mentira que muchos simpatizantes de la Rusia de Putin han propagado por las redes sociales sin cesar, en* un intento de culpar a la OTAN de la agresión rusa a Ucrania por no haber aceptado esa exigencia rusa.* Se trata, por cierto, del viejo y perverso argumento de que la víctima de una agresión tiene la culpa de haber sido agredida por un matón porque no accedió a sus exigencias.

Lo que muchos simpatizantes de Rusia no saben (o lo saben pero lo niegan) es que *hay dos documentos del gobierno ruso que desmienten claramente esa mentira. Los dos documentos fueron publicados el 17 de diciembre de 2021*, y eran sendos borradores de acuerdos dirigidos a la OTAN y a Estados Unidos. Recordemos que Rusia empezó a acumular tropas en la frontera con Ucrania en abril de 2021. Así mismo, el día que se publicaron esos dos documentos Rusia advirtió que ignorar sus intereses conduciría a una “respuesta militar”. *Así pues, esas propuestas eran en realidad un ultimátum o un chantaje.*

El 25 de enero, un mes antes del inicio de la invasión, analicé esos documentos aquí, en un artículo en el que abordaba también otros temas. Como ese artículo trataba cuestiones diversas, lo referido a esos documentos pasó inadvertido. He decidido dedicarles este artículo al comprobar que *la propaganda rusa sigue faltando a la verdad como si esos documentos no existiesen.*

Los documentos oficiales del Kremlin que contradicen esa mentira

Empecemos con los enlaces a los documentos:


Ultimátum ruso a los Estados Unidos. Versión en ruso, publicada en la web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa. Aquí una copia automática en archive.ph.
Ultimátum ruso a los Estados Unidos. Versión en inglés, publicada en la web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa. Aquí una copia automática en archive.ph.
Ultimátum ruso a la OTAN. Versión en ruso, publicada en la web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa. Aquí una copia automática en archive.ph.
Ultimátum ruso a la OTAN. Versión en inglés, publicada en la web del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa. Aquí una copia automática en archive.ph.
Empecemos por el primero de los documentos, tomando como referencia el texto en inglés (es una traducción oficial del propio gobierno ruso). Mientras acumulaba tropas para invadir Ucrania, *el Kremlin tuvo el cinismo de recordar “la inadmisibilidad de la amenaza o el uso de la fuerza*_ de cualquier manera incompatible con los propósitos y principios de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas tanto en sus relaciones mutuas como internacionales en general”_. El documento también *advertía que un enfrentamiento militar con EEUU “podría resultar en el uso de armas nucleares que tendrían consecuencias de largo alcance”*.

Rusia quería someter a vasallaje a las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas

Los tres primeros artículos del texto ruso están llenos de buenas palabras y de una gran dosis de cinismo. La parte más interesante del texto empieza en el *Artículo 4* del ultimátum, en el que Rusia exponía lo siguiente:



> _“Los Estados Unidos de América se comprometerán a *impedir una mayor expansión hacia el este de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte y a denegar la adhesión a la Alianza a los Estados de la antigua Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas.*
> Los Estados Unidos de América *no establecerán bases militares en el territorio de los Estados de la ex Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas* que no sean miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte, no utilizarán su infraestructura para actividades militares ni desarrollarán cooperación militar bilateral con ellos”._



Con esta afirmación, *Rusia pretendía ejercer un vasallaje sobre las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas*, tres de las cuales (Lituania, Letonia y Estonia) ya forman parte de la OTAN. La exigecia Rusia impediría el acceso de Ucrania, Moldavia y Georgia a la Alianza. Significativamente, *ese artículo no establece ninguna obligación para Rusia*. Hasta este punto la cosa coincide básicamente con lo que viene afirmando la propaganda rusa. Pero hay más.

Rusia podría volar bombarderos cerca de España pero EEUU no

El *Artículo 5* del texto afirmaba lo siguiente:



> _“*Las Partes se abstendrán de desplegar sus fuerzas armadas y armamentos*, incluso en el marco de organizaciones internacionales, alianzas o coaliciones militares, *en las zonas en las que la otra Parte pueda percibir dicho despliegue como una amenaza para su seguridad nacional*, con excepción de dicho despliegue dentro de los territorios nacionales de las Partes.
> *Las Partes se abstendrán de volar bombarderos pesados equipados con armamento nuclear o no nuclear* o de desplegar buques de guerra de superficie de cualquier tipo, incluso en el marco de organizaciones internacionales, alianzas o coaliciones militares, en las zonas situadas fuera del espacio aéreo nacional y las aguas territoriales nacionales, respectivamente, *desde donde puedan atacar objetivos en el territorio de la otra Parte.*
> Las Partes mantendrán el diálogo y cooperarán para mejorar los mecanismos para prevenir actividades militares peligrosas en y sobre alta mar, incluido el acuerdo sobre la distancia máxima de aproximación entre buques de guerra y aeronaves”._



Este texto estaba hecho a la medida de Moscú. Recordemos que desde hace años Rusia tiene misiles con capacidad nuclear desplegados en Kaliningrado, *un enclave situado en medio de la UE*, concretamente entre Lituania y Polonia, pero como es territorio ruso, ese Artículo 5 no le afectaría. Sí que afectaría a EEUU si decidiese instalar misiles similares en Polonia. De igual forma, Rusia se ha dedicado a volar bombarderos con capacidad nuclear hasta las inmediaciones de España. Pero como eso no afecta al territorio de EEUU, *según ese texto Rusia podría hacer esos vuelos pero EEUU no podría volar ni un bombardero en Europa.* Es un texto tramposo y hecho a la medida del Kremlin.

El truco de Rusia para tener misiles en medio de la UE

El *Artículo 6* del ultimátum ruso a EEUU dice lo siguiente:



> _“Las Partes se comprometen a *no desplegar misiles de medio y corto alcance lanzados desde tierra fuera de sus territorios nacionales*, así como en las áreas de sus territorios nacionales, desde las cuales dichas armas puedan atacar objetivos en el territorio nacional de la otra Parte”._



*Un nuevo texto hecho a la medida de Moscú*, que como he señalado más arriba, tiene misiles en Kaliningrado, en medio de la UE, pero no quiere que EEUU pueda desplegarlos en Europa para defender a sus aliados en caso de ataque. El* Artículo 7 *del ultimátum ruso a EEUU iba en la misma línea:



> _“*Las Partes se abstendrán de desplegar armas nucleares fuera de sus territorios nacionales* y devolverán a sus territorios nacionales las armas ya desplegadas fuera de sus territorios nacionales en el momento de la entrada en vigor del Tratado.* Las Partes eliminarán toda la infraestructura existente para el despliegue de armas nucleares fuera de sus territorios nacionales.*
> Las Partes no entrenarán al personal militar y civil de países no nucleares para usar armas nucleares. Las Partes no realizarán ejercicios o entrenamientos para fuerzas de propósito general, que incluyan escenarios que involucren el uso de armas nucleares”._



*Esto dejaría a Europa a los pies de Moscú*, ya que Rusia tiene más armas nucleares que todos los países de la OTAN juntos.

La exigencia rusa que dejaría desamparados a 14 países de la OTAN

Vayamos ahora al últimátum de Rusia a la OTAN. Tomo como referencia el texto en inglés. Nuevamente, los tres primeros artículos venían plagados de buenas palabras y de cinismo por parte del Kremlin. La parte más llamativa empieza en el *Artículo 4:*



> _“La Federación de Rusia y todas las Partes que eran Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte a partir del 27 de mayo de 1997, respectivamente, *no desplegarán fuerzas militares ni armamento en el territorio de ninguno de los demás Estados de Europa *además de las fuerzas estacionadas en ese territorio a partir del 27 de mayo de 1997. Con el consentimiento de todas las Partes, tales despliegues pueden tener lugar en casos excepcionales para eliminar una amenaza a la seguridad de una o más Partes”._



Esto implicaría que *ningún país de la OTAN podría enviar ni militares ni armamento a Polonia, Hungría, República Checa, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumanía, Croacia, Albania, Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte*, ya que todos estos países se unieron a la OTAN con posterioridad a 1997. En la práctica eso *es lo mismo que exigir de facto que esos países abandonen la OTAN*, puesto que quedarían desamparados por lo estipulado en el Tratado de la Alianza. Frente a eso, Rusia sólo tendría que retirar sus tropas de Bielorrusia, Moldavia y Georgia. Nuevamente, el texto fue redactado para favorecer a Moscú.

Rusia quería repetir con la OTAN la trampa que le hizo a Ucrania

El *Artículo 5* del ultimátum ruso era otro nuevo gesto de cinismo:



> _“Las Partes no desplegarán misiles terrestres de medio y corto alcance en áreas que les permitan alcanzar el territorio de las otras Partes”._



Nuevamente, recordemos que *Rusia tiene misiles con capacidad nuclear en Kaliningrado.* Y mientras tanto, pretende que todos los países de sus alrededores se deshagan de sus misiles, incluso de los convencionales (el texto no indica el tipo). Recordemos que Ucrania cedió sus armas nucleares a Rusia a cambio de un compromiso de respeto de su soberanía, *un acuerdo que Rusia ha violado con esta invasión.* Los países vecinos de Rusia cometerían un suicidio fiándose del Kremlin y deshaciéndose de sus misiles. Así mismo, el *Artículo 6 *del ultimátum ruso a la OTAN afirmaba:



> _“Todos los Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte *se comprometen a abstenerse de ampliar más la OTAN, incluida la adhesión de Ucrania y de otros Estados*“._



*Esto impediría la adhesión de nuevos países como Irlanda, Suiza, Austria, Suecia o Finlandia*. Una vez más, Rusia no asume ningún compromiso al respecto.

La OTAN quedaría sometida a los caprichos de Moscú

El* Artículo 7* del ultimátum ruso a la OTAN es el más insultante de todos:



> _“Las Partes que son Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte *no llevarán a cabo ninguna actividad militar en el territorio de Ucrania ni en otros Estados de Europa del Este*, el Cáucaso Meridional y Asia Central.
> Para excluir incidentes, la Federación de Rusia y las Partes que son Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte *no realizarán ejercicios militares u otras actividades militares por encima del nivel de brigada en una zona de anchura y configuración acordadas a cada lado de la línea fronteriza de la Federación Rusa* y los estados en una alianza militar con ella, así como las Partes que son Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte”._



Esto implicaba que* la OTAN no podría enviar siquiera asesores militares a Ucrania, Georgia y Moldavia, pero Rusia sí que podría enviarlos a Bielorrusia.* Así mismo, la prohibición de actividades militares en una cierta franja *dejaría con una actividad militar ridícula a países aliados fronterizos con Rusia*, especialmente Estonia, Letonia y Lituania, que no podrían adiestrarse en su propio territorio a nivel de brigada mientras que Rusia sí que podría hacerlo en el suyo.

Putin quería una Europa indefensa y subordinada a Moscú

Como podemos deducir de los textos que acabamos de repasar, *si EEUU y la OTAN hubiesen aceptado esos ultimátums, Europa habría quedado convertida en una mera vasalla de Moscú*, especialmente los países aliados de la Europa del Este. Así pues, la propaganda rusa miente, como tiene por costumbre. *Rusia no sólo quería que Ucrania quedase fuera de la OTAN: además quería que la Alianza quedase indefensa y sometida a los caprichos de Moscú*, sin la asistencia de EEUU para contribuir a su seguridad y con sus fuerzas y alianzas militares mermadas *para que así ciertos países no pudiesen defenderse de una agresión rusa* como la que finalmente sufrió Ucrania.

Obviamente, *Rusia sabía que era un chantaje que EEUU y la OTAN no podían aceptar.* Y ahora la propaganda rusa falsea el contenido de ese chantaje para presentar como los malos de la película a quienes no quisieron ceder a los inaceptables caprichos de Putin, en un descarado y burdo intento de defender a Rusia y su agresión contra Ucrania. *Lo más penoso es que muy pocos medios occidentales se hayan tomado la molestia de buscar y mostrar esos documentos*, que están al alcance de cualquiera y que desmontan las mentiras de la propaganda rusa. Y es que *si la influencia de Moscú se ha extendido tanto por Occidente es, en gran medida, por la pereza y la desidia de quienes deberían haberla combatido* desde el ámbito de la información.

—


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Sep 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Brutal. Pero a donde cojones iban a esa caña y sin cobertura aérea?? Casquería 100%



y todos con las luces puestas...


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> La culpa no es de los ciudadanos de a pie europeos.
> *La culpa es de la quinta columna de rusos y prorrusos hijos de puta a sueldo del enano genocida del kremlin que queréis reventar Europa.*
> 
> 
> ...



Digamos que en este conflicto podemos dividir a los países en tres categorías:

a.- Ucrania (régimen de Kiev) que comprensiblemente defiende la integridad de sus fronteras e intereses.
b.- Federación Rusa, que también comprensiblemente defiende a su población e intereses.
c.- Unión Europea, que incomprensiblemente castiga a su población y defiende los intereses de UK-USA

...pero gracias a la etiqueta de "prorruso" y al temor a ser sancionados, los ciudadanos de (c) callan.


----------



## Galiciaverde (6 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Vivo en un chalet de mas de 3.000 metros de parcela y cuando lo compre no tenia luz electrica, estuve años usando placas solares de 12 voltios y baterias de coche, no me supondria nada volver a instalar placas, cuando te lleguen facturas de 700 euros en tu piso cuentame, pondras una plaquita en el balcon y plantaras una tomatera en la maceta.



Mejor tipo huerta vertical en el salón, para que no se hielen las lechugas


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.




Te dejo anotado para reflotarte en Octubre.


----------



## El buho pensante (6 Sep 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Joder con los datos verificados
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181799
> 
> ...



¿Como hay que interpretar los datos? Ese 0.21 que es, que Alemania ya no tiene ni un pedo de gas para mañana?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Sep 2022)

Zappa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1181353
> 
> 
> Si la cosa sigue, serán como estos, los billetes del helicóptero:





brus dijo:


> En una semana las temperaturas máximas de alemania se espera que caigan unos 8 grados. El tiempo a 15 días mantiene esa misma temperatura.



Los kartoffen congelados con una salsa tártara, están de rechupete. 

Winter is coming. Que bonitos imágenes las del sexto ejército andando como zombis con tres pares de zapatos. 

alimañas con las pestañas blancas, me la pone como una picaña. 
Ahber Helejido muete


----------



## Nico (6 Sep 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Brutal. Pero a donde cojones iban a esa caña y sin cobertura aérea?? Casquería 100%






Archimanguina dijo:


> y todos con las luces puestas...





Y encima pixelados !!... un espanto, no ?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Sep 2022)

*EL PROBLEMA DE UROPA:*

*SI DURANTE DÉCADAS INSISTE EN CREAR UNA SOCIEDAD:

-DE MARICONES LOCAZAS.
-EMPUTANDO A LAS MUJERES.
-HEDONISTA TOTAL. SOLO SE BUSCA EL PLACER MUNDANO.
-SIN HONOR. ES MÁS, PROMOVIENDO EL DESHONOR.
-SIN NINGÚN RESORTE CULTURAL. ES MÁS, EL CULTO ES VISTO COMO UN EMPOLLÓN.
-CON INMIGRANTES SIN INTEGRAR.*

*PUES NO ESPERES EN TIEMPOS DIFÍCILES SACRIFICIOS. UNA SOCIEDAD ASÍ QUIEBRA IRREMEDIABLEMENTE A 13 GRADOS SIN CALEFACCIÓN.*


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me flipa que a algunos os cuelen graficos de videojuegos de los 2010s como imagenes reales…



SIEMPRE: solo con mirar el cielo se distingue. No se consumen muchos recursos en el cielo. Son unas cuantas imágenes digitalizadas que se repiten. 

amegos las nubes son fractales con formas infinitas. La física nos da patadas en los huevos a los pretendidos inteligentes.

Luego más penosos no pueden ser los cm de la otan, se huele la decadencia a kilómetros


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Excepcional análisis de la guerra en Ucrania de un alto oficial del Cuerpo de Marines de EEUU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque no me fío un pelo de tí he tenido los santos cojones de leer todo el artículo.

El descojono en verso. El análisis más ridículo y soporífero que he leído sobre la lucha en el norte de Kiev (por ejemplo). Si ya antes tenía poca credibilidad en lo que decías ahora menos todavía.

Es que del puto desastre en el aeropuerto no dice ni pio 
Ni sobre el convoy ni cuándo se tuvieron que retirar vergonzosamente.


A ver si consigo copiar el texto.


*Operaciones al noroeste de Kiev*

El segundo evento importante del primer día de la guerra tomó la forma de un ataque aéreo en el aeropuerto Antonov, una instalación de prueba de aeronaves ubicada al noroeste de las afueras de la capital ucraniana, Kiev. Hecho posible por una excepción a la regla general de la renuencia rusa a volar aviones tripulados, este golpe condujo a la captura inmediata del aeródromo; lo que a su vez hizo posible la llegada de refuerzos aerotransportados.

En poco tiempo, sin embargo, el contraataque de una brigada ucraniana obligó a los desantniki [paracaidistas] para buscar refugio en un bosque cercano. Allí esperaban la llegada de las fuerzas mecanizadas rusas que, tras abandonar sus áreas de concentración en Bielorrusia y entrar en Ucrania cerca del lugar del accidente nuclear de Chernobyl en 1986, llegarían al aeródromo en un futuro próximo.

Las citadas fuerzas mecanizadas, que al día siguiente se unirían a los paracaidistas y recuperarían el aeropuerto Antonov, formaban parte de una larga columna, formada por 16 BTG (Battalion Tactical Group) [8], que cubrió los aproximadamente 125 kilómetros de carretera que unen la región de Chernóbil con las afueras de Kiev. (Un BTG ruso está compuesto por 142 vehículos, suponiendo que viajen a menos de 20 metros uno del otro, cada una de estas formaciones, dispuestas en fila india, ocupa 3,5 kilómetros de espacio vial. Sin embargo, dado que la segunda mitad del
del viaje se realizó en una vía rápida de cuatro carriles y el último cuarto del recorrido por otra carretera de dos carriles, las columnas formadas por los grupos tácticos del batallón pueden haberse acortado, hacia el final de la marcha.)

En lugar de avanzar más hacia las afueras de Kiev, los rusos que habían luchado en el aeropuerto Antonov se establecieron en posiciones defensivas. El resto de las unidades rusas que habían entrado en Ucrania cerca de Chernóbil se desplazaron a lo largo de aproximadamente 5.000 km. cuadrados de tierra escasamente poblada que bordean la orilla occidental del embalse de Kiev. (Con una longitud de 80 kilómetros, el embalse de Kiev divide la zona norte de la capital ucraniana en dos regiones muy diferenciadas. Urbanización, bosques y una red de carreteras asfaltadas, vías férreas y modernas autopistas.)

El terreno pantanoso y la escasez de caminos en la orilla occidental del embalse de Kiev obligaron a las fuerzas rusas desplegadas allí a depender de un solo camino de 85 kilómetros para todo clima. Sabiendo esto, las fuerzas terrestres ucranianas ubicadas al noroeste de Kiev han hecho al menos dos intentos de cortar la línea de suministro rusa. El mayor de estos ataques tuvo lugar en Ivankiv, una ciudad con una población en tiempos de paz de alrededor de 10.000 habitantes, ubicada en la intersección de la autovía de Chernobyl y la autopista de cuatro carriles a Kiev. Sin embargo, ninguna de estas empresas logró nada más que atascos de tráfico.

Así, al final de la primera semana de la guerra,

El éxito ruso en la orilla occidental del embalse de Kiev durante la primera semana de la guerra se debe en gran parte a la ausencia de aviones militares ucranianos. Más concretamente, las largas columnas de vehículos rusos no habrían podido circular por carretera, operando en modo de reconocimiento armado, si hubieran tenido que enfrentarse a un gran número de aviones de ataque terrestre ucranianos, con o sin piloto. Parece que este hecho debe atribuirse a dos causas.

En primer lugar, los ataques con misiles del primer día de la guerra, que continuaron (aunque en una escala ligeramente menor) en los días siguientes, privaron a las unidades de aviación ucranianas de gran parte de su capacidad para actuar. En segundo lugar, los zenitchiki [ participantes en la Operación Z, ] mantuvieron una defensa aérea de múltiples capas, creando un paraguas en la orilla oeste del embalse de Kiev que dificultó que la pequeña cantidad de aviones ucranianos que lograron despegar alcanzaran los objetivos establecidos. .

*Operaciones al este de Kiev*

Por extraño que parezca


----------



## Elimina (7 Sep 2022)

jajajajaja, aporta algo que no sean ladridos, jajajajaja


----------



## Elimina (7 Sep 2022)

Lo suponía. Hala, malnacido, al pozo.
Edito: jajajaja


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> puede servir un ladrillo o piedra pintada de negro mate?



Imagino que sí, pero una pizarra suele ser fácil de encontrar porque se usa para tejados y es fácil conseguir una pizarra rota en un almacén de productos de construcción o granito negro en una marmolería, un par de trozos rotos que no les sirvan.
Se trata de tener masa (mejor piedra que ladrillo porque pesa más) y el color negro porque absorbe más radiación solar. Piedras negras o muy oscuras hay en muchos sitios, puede ser cualquier tipo de piedra muy oscura, basalto por ejemplo


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

visemo dijo:


> Refuerzos hoy en algún lugar de la frontera rusa.
> 
> t.me/c/1591373977/4926



No se ve nada


----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿En serio? mi hermano lo consiguió hace años por unos 10€.



La Casa del Libro es una empresa ESPECULADORA en lo que se refiere a los libros.


----------



## Caracalla (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Mejor tipo huerta vertical en el salón, para que no se hielen las lechugas



Esas lechugas necesitan unos nutrientes que no vas a tener.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Haceros con esta joya:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181700



Podias subirlo escaneado...o al menos pasarlo por privado...shur...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## España1 (7 Sep 2022)

El problema de Espana no es Francia, son los rojos


----------



## Mabuse (7 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Esas lechugas necesitan unos nutrientes que no vas a tener.



Posos de café y te. Pero cada vez va a haber menos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Esas lechugas necesitan unos nutrientes que no vas a tener.



Tienes 2 opciones:
- plantar con tierra, tipo maceta de toda la vida
- Solución nutritiva-cultivo hidropónico, como hacen en muchos invernaderos de Almería. Lo bueno de este sistema es que ya venden equipos con la instalación hecha, como la imagen que colgué antes y solo hay que echarle la solución nutritiva

Para los interesados en el tema: Hidroponía vertical


----------



## bigmaller (7 Sep 2022)

◾ *Moscow requests transcript of Borrell's 'fascist' Russia statement - Lavrov.*


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Aunque no me fío un pelo de tí he tenido los santos cojones de leer todo el artículo.
> 
> El descojono en verso. El análisis más ridículo y soporífero que he leído sobre la lucha en el norte de Kiev (por ejemplo). Si ya antes tenía poca credibilidad en lo que decías ahora menos todavía.
> 
> ...



Cuando hablas de "puto desastre" o "vergonzosamente".. Pierdes credibilidad....

A mi me ha parecido interesante. Si a ti no, te jodes. Yo nunca leo lo que escribes.


Un saludo.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> El problema de Espana no es Francia, son los rojos



Cuando sepas que es la logia el Gran oriente o a quien se deben los Borbones menos este que no quiso pisar el crucifijo en el grado 29 
Le dijeron, pues a tomar por culo, no reinarás 

Tatuado pero creyente en Dios, no a lucifer


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

Veremos qué pasa cuando Rusia movilice al Mariscal Invierno.


----------



## Zepequenhô (7 Sep 2022)

Cataluña no tiene derecho de autodeterminación.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Sep 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> ◾ *Moscow requests transcript of Borrell's 'fascist' Russia statement - Lavrov.*
> 
> Cuando hablas de "puto desastre" o "vergonzosamente".. Pierdes credibilidad....
> 
> ...



El personajillo listillo se cree más list que un coronel de la marian gusano que emite un informe para consumo interno con fuentes del ejército súper detalladas.
Y el sucnormal del chupachups sin diente son Twitter y el anormal del rejón
Le tengo en el ignore desde hace tiempo pero es que hostias que puto anormal. Este lo hace gratis además. Luego se quejará de lo caro que eat todo. Siesque


----------



## visemo (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se ve nada



Refuerzos rusos


Si no en el telegram de Irina también está puesto.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias subirlo escaneado...o al menos pasarlo por privado...shur...



Comed y bebed todos de mí: 









Nueva Biblioteca de Permacultura y Ecología en PDF para descargar [2022 ]


Curso intensivo de agricultura urbana Descargar La revolucion de una brizna de paja – Fukuoka Descargar La senda del cultivo natural – Fukuoka Descargar La parábola del pollo – Bill Mollison Descargar El momento mas terrible del día – Bill Mollison Descargar La escencia de la permacultura –...



ecologiapositiva.com


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

¿Sólo dos toneladas? Poco me parece. A menos que vivas en el sur o a nivel del mar. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

ignorado, que alivio


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Sep 2022)

No todas las cuencas tienen recursos energéticos y lo otro que es la omisión tamaño iglesia que no colocaran los grandes campos petroleros de Venezuela y los oceánicos.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Comed y bebed todos de mí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo. Gran aporte, sí señor. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Tienes 2 opciones:
> - plantar con tierra, tipo maceta de toda la vida
> - Solución nutritiva-cultivo hidropónico, como hacen en muchos invernaderos de Almería. Lo bueno de este sistema es que ya venden equipos con la instalación hecha, como la imagen que colgué antes y solo hay que echarle la solución nutritiva
> 
> Para los interesados en el tema: Hidroponía vertical



Hacer un compost, restos de comida y si se tiene perro sus excrementos, también se pueden usar los humanos si no os da asco, los pipi-can son una buena fuente de estiércol perruno.

Para hacer un compost necesitais un cubo cuadrado grande que se pueda abrir por un lado y vais poniendo capas, ramas, desechos orgánicos de comida y el huerto, estiércol perruno o humana, hojas (no de pino, ni eucalipto) y volver a empezar, también podéis servirlo como urinario.

Es asqueroso pero funciona 

El compost se va haciendo poco a poco, en un par de meses tenéis un buen compost y el mejor fertilizante.


*Compostera*


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hacer un compost, restos de comida y si se tiene perro sus excrementos, también se pueden usar los humanos si no os da asco, los pipi-can son una buena fuente de estiércol perruno.
> 
> Para hacer un compost necesitais un cubo cuadrado grande que se pueda abrir por un lado y vais poniendo capas, ramas, desechos orgánicos de comida y el huerto, estiércol perruno o humana, hojas (no de pino, ni eucalipto) y volver a empezar, también podéis servirlo como urinario.
> 
> ...



El de pescado y carne lo tengo con lombrices 

Es una maravilla como tiran los tomates con un poco de cada


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Nunca se ha dicho que volveremos al siglo XIX, sino a los años 70 u 80 del siglo XX, pero con una gran ventaja, dispondremos de tecnología punta, seguiremos teniendo móviles, etc. Sí tendremos que despedirnos del coche propio para usar más transportes públicos, dejar de manejar cosas de usar y tirar, etc, como hace 50 años, Nos olvidaremos por un tiempo de tener centros educativos de primaria alejados obligando a los niños a usar transporte, se pondrán más escuelas en los barrios, cerca de las viviendas para evitar transportes, la gente procurará vivir más cerca de su centro de trabajo, etc.
> 
> En resumen, seremos más pobres pero con mejores perspectivas de futuro, ya que los conocimientos y tecnología adquiridos hasta ahora se van a mantener.
> La lástima ha sido todos los años perdidos, porque la transición energética podría haberse hecho muy bien de modo que apenas notásemos el cambio, pero las grandes corporaciones no quisieron renunciar a exprimir hasta el último dolar-euro a los ciudadanos y continuamente boicotearon todo intento de autosuficiencia energética, en viviendas y en pequeñas industrias-negocios, que de todos modos tendrá que llegar porque no va a quedar más remedio.
> ...



Las cuentas no salen. El 10% más rico no va a aceptar reducir más del 90% su consumo. la masas están aleccionadas y brazan la posición "antes muerta que sencilla". Se buscará arrebatar al otro sus recursos energeticos y estrategicos,como ya está sucediendo. En una de estas el decrecimiento vendrá de golpe vía guerra nuclear, dejando con suerte unos cientos de millones de africanos vivos en todo el planeta. quizá la extinción.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Pues lo dicho. Al sur esa cantidad de leña te valdrá. Lo ideal, en mi opinión, es tener el doble que vas a utilizar si tienes espacio para ello. De esa forma tendrás leña muyyy seca. "Leña gourmet" como le llamo yo. 


Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Pues lo dicho. Al sur esa cantidad de leña te valdrá. Lo ideal, en mi opinión, es tener el doble que vas a utilizar si tienes espacio para ello. De esa forma tendrás leña muyyy seca. "Leña gourmet" como le llamo yo. 


Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ignorante (7 Sep 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


> Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú
> 
> 
> https://www.outono.net/elentir/2022/08/15/los-ultimatums-de-rusia-a-la-otan-y-a-eeuu-putin-queria-una-europa-subordinada-a-moscu/ Dos documentos oficiales que desmontan la propaganda rusa sobre Ucrania Los ultimátums de Rusia a la OTAN y a EEUU: Putin quería una Europa subordinada a Moscú lun...
> ...



Madre mía que cantidad de bobadas juntas. No se si es más la cantidad o el grado de imbecilidad de cada bobada por separado.

Todo tu rollo se puede resumir en que, para haberte leído los documentos, no te has enterado de nada. Se trata de entender lo que lees, analizar objetivamente las frases y quedarse en el significado estricto. No se trata de decorar lo que lees con lo que piensas. Quizá lo que te falta es capacidad analítica, o el resultado de la LOGSE; pero ya digo, individuos como tú que leen blanco y entienden negro porque esa era la idea preconcebida original, sin recursos para cambiar sus ideas y adaptarlas a la realidad, aportais nada en la sociedad.

Bueno, igual me he pasado, y solo estás a sueldo de la OTAN. Aquí sólo van a perder el tiempo contigo al principio los nuevos que entren (yo no ignoro a nadie, pero suelo pasar rápido sin leer ya a unos cuantos). Si es el caso seríais más útiles en los comentarios de massmierda como eleconomista.es y similares, porque anda que no se están colando ahí "prorusos"... y esos medios los leen muchos ingenuos. La sociedad está despertando, no todo el mundo va a estar dormido indefinidamente. Recordad la clave: HIPOCRESIA. Es lo que delata el doble rasero de occidente, y poco a poco la mentalidad de américa y otros continentes no vasallos de occidente irá contagiándose por aquí. Es inevitable, sólo es cuestión de tiempo.

Anda, vete a escribir hilos sobre la invasión USA de Siria (por citar una al azar) que empezó hace varios años y aún continúa, peazo hipócrita.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (7 Sep 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Comed y bebed todos de mí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias compi...Dios te bendiga.


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias subirlo escaneado...o al menos pasarlo por privado...shur...



Perdona, cuál es el libro al que refieres? Que título?


----------



## kopke (7 Sep 2022)

Lo cierto es que ahora mismo Rusia está a la defensiva. Tiene muy pocos efectivos para un frente de tanta longitud y con un enemigo muy superior en número. 

Mi pronóstico es que aguantarán hasta el invierno a base de muchos cojones. 

El conflicto va a permanecer estático hasta primavera.

Pobre UE. Las vamos a pasar putas.


----------



## España1 (7 Sep 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Lo cierto es que ahora mismo Rusia está a la defensiva. Tiene muy pocos efectivos para un frente de tanta longitud y con un enemigo muy superior en número.
> 
> Mi pronóstico es que aguantarán hasta el invierno a base de muchos cojones.
> 
> ...



aquí todos puteados hasta que Pedo Peter diga!


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Eso también va a ser un problema. Ucrania económicamente está hecha polvo, con empresas paradas, capital humano que se ha largado... ¿Van a seguir subsidiando a Ucrania los países de la UE, que bastante tendrán con lo suyo? Según la Baerbock, sí. Por lo tanto, se vienen cositas... en la UE.


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

_*"La candidata al liderazgo conservador Liz Truss dijo que está "lista" para lanzar una guerra nuclear
si se convierte en primera ministra". Y ahora, lo está. ¿De dónde saca Occidente a estos idiotas?
Desde Biden hasta Scholz, todos parecen ser la descendencia cretina endogámica de la oligarquía*_
* o de su clase de ayudantes permanentes. *
- General Cosplay Killmore


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Soy peninsular...que es lo que te dicen cuando no quieren ofenderte llamandote godo...
> 
> Aunque en mi caso mi condicion de pasiego por parte de padre es inocultable...por tanto soy godo 100%.
> 
> Al que me diga jediondo, yo le suelo responder con un ...MANDESE A MUDARRRRR...AFRICANO INSIDIOSOOOO!!!!



vamos que eres capataz negrero de platanera Betancourt


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Lo cierto es que ahora mismo *Rusia está a la defensiva*. Tiene muy pocos efectivos para un frente de tanta longitud y con un enemigo muy superior en número.
> 
> Mi pronóstico es que aguantarán hasta el invierno a base de muchos cojones.




A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:

1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.

2) Los rusos dan hasta donde dan y no pueden involucrar mayores fuerzas porque correría riesgo la defensa del territorio madre. No van a perder Rusia por Ucrania. Hacen lo que pueden hacer con lo que tienen y hasta ahí han llegado.

3) Los rusos son más inteligentes de lo que pensamos y han diseñado con GRAN CLARIDAD sus objetivos. *No pueden darse el lujo de "ganar" esta guerra porque la perderían*. Quedarían como el grandote maloso que le robó el caramelo al chiquillo en el colegio. Nunca más recuperaría sus relaciones internacionales.
Por ello, lo que buscan es DESGASTAR a Ucrania hasta que, por cansancio propio o presión del resto de Europa, tengan que NEGOCIAR.
Y entonces, ya no serían el "malo maloso que robó el caramelo", sino que se sentarían sobre un Tratado o Acuerdo.

===

Quisiera descartar el *"1)"* porque me niego a pensar que un país fuertemente militarizado, no tenga planificación militar decente. Estaríamos en un mundo de idiotas. Es como asumir que Brasil juega mal al fútbol.

Tengo mis dudas con el *"2)"*. Es posible que Rusia conozca sus fuerzas, sepa cuántas puede emplear y, llegado el caso, estén dispuestos a "perder" Ucrania con tal de no debilitar más allá de lo razonable la defensa de la Tierra Madre en caso que lo necesitaran.

Pero algo me dice que van por el *"3)"*. Si Rusia hubiera "ido a la guerra" contra Ucrania, Ucrania en estos momentos no tendría luz, agua, gas, internet, puentes, comida ni ferrocarriles. Pero si así fuera el mundo miraría horrorizado a un "grande" pegándole a un "chico" sin piedad... y no habría apoyos en América Latina, Africa o Asia. La gente NO GUSTA de los "grandotes que se aprovechan".

Al llevar la guerra como la va llevando, todos hasta se preguntan: _"¿Por qué Rusia no dejó Ucrania en la Edad de Piedra si podía hacerlo? ¿ Por qué los ucranianos de Kiev van a bailar y suben fotos a Instagram y hasta en Odessa la gente va a la playa?"_

Ya un grandote con los ojos tapados y las dos manos atadas a la espalda no es tan "malo" ni tan "desigual".

Pero mientras dosifiquen la fuerza para que Ucrania NO pueda ganar, cada día que pasa *es un día que los acerca a la NEGOCIACION*. Y en la negociación hay DOS PARTES y *cuando se llega a un acuerdo, la gente (y los gobiernos), lo tienen que aceptar*.

¿O acaso los ingleses no tienen Gibraltar? (*Tratado de Utrecht, 1713*)
¿O acaso los norteamericanos no se quedaron con Texas?

Algo me dice que Rusia juega en el punto *"3)"*. No puede ganar por la fuerza (o pierde), no puede demostrar exceso de poder (o pierde), pero mientras aguante y quede claro que ningún esfuerzo ucraniano modificará la situación, *la NEGOCIACION se hará evidente y necesaria.*

Y Crimea quedará fuera de la discusión y posiblemente el Donbass y posiblemente la neutralidad de Ucrania... y luego de eso el mundo seguirá en "_business as usual_" y se podrá comprar gas barato a los rusos y los alemanes podrán fabricar BMWs y venderlos en Moscú... y todos serán felices.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...



El precio de las commodities poca va a bajar ya aunque acabe la guerra...


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

Buena parte de las fundiciones de aluminio pueden desaparecer para siempre en Europa. 
Se acabarán las latas de refresco, los misiles y los chasis de los coches? Tic, tac...



https://news.metal.com/news


...


----------



## Señor X (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...



El tema es que Rusia no negociará con Ucrania, sino con EEUU, y por su forma de hacer la guerra, todo lo que está haciendo Rusia lo ven como una debilidad. No pararán.


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Nunca se ha dicho que volveremos al siglo XIX, sino a los años 70 u 80 del siglo XX, pero con una gran ventaja, dispondremos de tecnología punta, seguiremos teniendo móviles, etc. Sí tendremos que despedirnos del coche propio para usar más transportes públicos, dejar de manejar cosas de usar y tirar, etc, como hace 50 años, Nos olvidaremos por un tiempo de tener centros educativos de primaria alejados obligando a los niños a usar transporte, se pondrán más escuelas en los barrios, cerca de las viviendas para evitar transportes, la gente procurará vivir más cerca de su centro de trabajo, etc.
> 
> En resumen, seremos más pobres pero con mejores perspectivas de futuro, ya que los conocimientos y tecnología adquiridos hasta ahora se van a mantener.
> La lástima ha sido todos los años perdidos, porque la transición energética podría haberse hecho muy bien de modo que apenas notásemos el cambio, pero las grandes corporaciones no quisieron renunciar a exprimir hasta el último dolar-euro a los ciudadanos y continuamente boicotearon todo intento de autosuficiencia energética, en viviendas y en pequeñas industrias-negocios, que de todos modos tendrá que llegar porque no va a quedar más remedio.
> ...



Alquilar coche para una necesidad concreta es el futuro o mejor dicho el presente. A día de hoy viviendo en una ciudad grande ya es un lujo burgués....


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

O sea, Ucrania tiene que empezar a reclutar mujeres, pero tú crees que a la larga no va a funcionar bien ¿en serio?


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La Casa del Libro es una empresa ESPECULADORA en lo que se refiere a los libros.



En España los precios de los libros dan vergüenza. Entre que el español medio no lee pues con esos precios, cualquier libro normal no baja de 18-20 euros y de bolsillo 10, es imposible que la lectura sea popular y esté al alcance de todos. 
Yo soy firme defensor y usuario de las bibliotecas públicas que al menos en la capital tenemos dos o tres por distrito.

Lo de la lectura en España da para largo, la de veces que habré sido calificado de rarito por leer....


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> El tema es que Rusia no negociará con Ucrania, sino con EEUU, y por su forma de hacer la guerra, todo lo que está haciendo Rusia lo ven como una debilidad. No pararán.




EE.UU. negoció en Vietnam
EE.UU. negoció en Corea.
EE.UU. se fue de Afganistán.

Ucrania puede "demorar" la negociación justamente porque tiene detrás a EE.UU. y a Europa... espera que los europeos empiecen a sufrir (falta poco) y que los norteamericanos voten Republicano (o directamente a Trump) y ya verás.


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> EE.UU. negoció en Vietnam
> EE.UU. negoció en Corea.
> EE.UU. se fue de Afganistán.
> 
> Ucrania puede "demorar" la negociación justamente porque tiene detrás a EE.UU. y a Europa... espera que los europeos empiecen a sufrir (falta poco) y que los norteamericanos voten Republicano (o directamente a Trump) y ya verás.



Las elecciones americanas son clave.
En un par de semanas o antes veréis a los medios a todo trapo con los "logros de la administración Biden".


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En España los precios de los libros dan vergüenza. Entre que el español medio no lee pues con esos precios, cualquier libro normal no baja de 18-20 euros y de bolsillo 10, es imposible que la lectura sea popular y esté al alcance de todos.
> Yo soy firme defensor y usuario de las bibliotecas públicas que al menos en la capital tenemos dos o tres por distrito.
> 
> Lo de la lectura en España da para largo, la de veces que habré sido calificado de rarito por leer....



Los libros en España son caros en comparación con otros países. Aquí en Rusia, una edición de bolsillo, al cambio, cuesta unos dos-cinco euros. 

Teniendo en cuenta el actual coste de la vida, comprar libros en España se convierte en algo esporádico. Los lectores ávidos van a descargarlos de páginas tipo Z-library y similares. O a sacarlos de las bibliotecas, aunque por desgracia muchas no actualizan sus fondos y los ejemplares en no pocos casos se encuentran en mal estado.

Te entiendo, a veces a los que nos gusta leer se nos ve como a bichos raros...


----------



## vil. (7 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy optimista eres con europa me parece. USA y Europa están CONDENADOS a entenderse. Nos guste o no a los que no somos otantontos. Es triste, pero no hay otra alternativa en el bloque occidental. Las élites lo saben, y por eso se agarran a la alianza atlántica como gato panza arriba. Europa con quien se va aliar si no es con Rusia (ya descartada)? Y usa?
> 
> Además todos estamos en la misma esfera cultural anglófona. Consumimos los mismos contenidos culturales, cine, series, libros, redes sociales...Tus hijos seguramente sepan hablar inglés mejor que tú. Ahora vamos a entrar en un proceso de federación europea, la UE va a coordinarse mucho más en todos los aspectos, y el concepto de nación va a ser un artefacto histórico cada vez más irrelevante.



Optimista????... no sabes aquello de que cuando el hambre entra por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana...

Europa va a convertirse en una sanguijuela para el Tio Sam y habrá un determinado punto en que EE.UU. tenga que decidir entre hundirse con nosotros o mantenerse a flote...

Recuerda como la URSS se empecinó en mantener a sus satélites hasta su último aliento y al final se vino abajo con ellos, cierto es que poner en cuestión a uno los ponía a todos y lo mismo acontece en el entorno OTAN, pero... los anglosajones no son los rusos y en cuanto tengan sobre la mesa la disyuntiva entre sobrevivir o que sobreviva el espacio OTAN, creo que no van a tener duda alguna de lo que hacer...

Al final, cuando las cosas se pongan realmente mal, cada uno remará por su lado como ha sido siempre.


----------



## alexforum (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> O sea, Ucrania tiene que empezar a reclutar mujeres, pero tú crees que a la larga no va a funcionar bien ¿en serio?



Los lloriqueos como empiecen a salir mujeres soldado muertas en la prensa occidental van a ser épicos. Como si lo viera:

“La guerra de Putin se lleva la vida de mujeres empoderadas”

“Putin machista”

“La tripulación del tanque ruso integrado por 4 mujeres que ha destruido 100 tanques rusos en dos dias”


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un momento, un momento, ¿el muy capullo a usado un cañón sin retroceso en el interior de una habitación?¿no había un suboficial para fusilarlo a callejas?.



el sargento arensivia esta muerto caído en el cumplimiento del deber


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El de pescado y carne lo tengo con lombrices
> 
> Es una maravilla como tiran los tomates con un poco de cada



Un ejemplo de la mentalidad "antes muerta que sencilla" que nos está llevando a las guerras del exterminio. No hacen falta que se llegen a agotar los hidrocarburos para que todo reviente. Mucho, mucho antes, cuando comience la escasez relativa, ya estamos entrando en ello, comienzan las tensiones . Intentar eliminar sin guerra nuclear a Rusia y China como agentes productores / consumidores no sometidos es parte del guión, pero puede que no funcione. Cuando el descontento de los que sienten como Coco Portugal y las revueltas desborde los estados, la deseperacion por mantener el modelo hara la opción nuclear será casi inevitable. Si no es en esta , en una próxima.


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para que veais que ABSOLUTAMENTE todos los datos en Europa, están manipulados.
> Echad una ojeada ahora mismo al gas.
> 
> Alguien ha tocado el excel, y ha jodido los números
> ...



ya septiembre y no nos cuentas como se te ah dado le verano de rodrigez allá en el frente de Moscú seras.........


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te dejo anotado para reflotarte en Octubre.



te veo reclutando regimientos de Gauchos para ser el señor de la guerra que domine la pampa o algo


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo importante son las técnicas para sembrar con poca tierra.




Si no lo conseguís en papel.
Aquí lo tenéis en pdf


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

La cosa se complica para Rusia en algunas zonas.

Putiniano espabila.


Los Khokhols lograron al menos tomar la carretera norte a Kupyansk bajo control de fuego. Por la noche hubo batallas en Volkhov Yar y admito plenamente que el enemigo logró sacarnos de allí. Balakleya está en un cerco operativo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania seguirán teniendo éxito y es probable que intenten llegar a Kupyansk, aislando tanto a Balakleya como a Izyum. Ellos tienen la fuerza para esto, como han escrito repetidamente los blogueros aficionados. Veamos cómo responderá el Estado Mayor ruso y qué nivel de arte operativo demostrará. Bueno, los soldados ordinarios y los oficiales del Frente Izyum continúan luchando, como lo hicieron en los seis meses anteriores de la guerra.


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias subirlo escaneado...o al menos pasarlo por privado...shur...



capatac platanero y tacaño sumo pues


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Buena parte de las fundiciones de aluminio pueden desaparecer para siempre en Europa.
> Se acabarán las latas de refresco, los misiles y los chasis de los coches? Tic, tac...
> 
> 
> ...



El enlace te lleva al sitio pero aparece 'error 404, no encontrado'.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> El tema es que Rusia no negociará con Ucrania, sino con EEUU, y por su forma de hacer la guerra, todo lo que está haciendo Rusia lo ven como una debilidad. No pararán.



Así es, pero en Ucrania las cosas terminarán reventando por si mismas. Es lo que tiene mentir y mentir y que el nivel de vida si ya estaba mal, termine siendo un lodazal. La gente se harta.


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Comed y bebed todos de mí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vosotros los ecolojetas perroflauticos acabareis dedicándoos al pillaje asesinato violación y saqueo no sois gente de campo.


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

Bien es sabido en este foro pendular que esta 'guerra' en Ucrania, a los ortodoxos de la guerra
les vuelve un tanto tarumbas, porque no se parece mucho a lo que hayan leído, visto o escuchado
en la historia de la guerra. Los rusos no se dedican a tomar territorios, casi no se mueven, son pocos,
Evitan matar civiles.... Simplemente están aniquilando a todos los que se aproximan a su picadora 
de carne. Pero la batalla principal no es la matanza a escala industrial en los campos de batalla
de Ucrania. Lo principal es la destrucción económica del llamado Occidente. Todo eso ya ocurriendo.
Y seguimos aprendiendo...


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los lloriqueos como empiecen a salir mujeres soldado muertas en la prensa occidental van a ser épicos. Como si lo viera:
> 
> “La guerra de Putin se lleva la vida de mujeres empoderadas”
> 
> ...



la cuestión es cuanto tiempo les va a llevar a las adeptas a la secta jenarica darse cuenta del ostion con la realidad del hambre y el frio y cambiar el enfoque sobre el flanders mamonazo patrio


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El enlace te lleva al sitio pero aparece 'error 404, no encontrado'.



Mira en la página central. Si no aparece, lo habrán quitado:




__





Steel,Aluminum,Nickel,Rare earth,new energy,Copper Prices Charts and news-Shanghai Metals Market


Metal prices,China copper,aluminum,lead,zinc,nickel,tin historical prices and chart,steel and iron ore export and import prices all in Shanghai Metals Market(SMM)




www.metal.com


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La cosa se complica para Rusia en algunas zonas.
> 
> Putiniano espabila.
> 
> ...




 

El Ministerio de Propaganda ucraniano (o anglosajón), no se corta, eh?

Ahora viene la carta de una madre rusa desesperada porque su hijo le ha escrito desde el frente que lo están masacrando y el jueves una de la novia de otro soldado que le mandó un videito llorando.


----------



## alexforum (7 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestión es cuanto tiempo les va a llevar a las adeptas a la secta jenarica darse cuenta del ostion con la realidad del hambre y el frio y cambiar el enfoque sobre el flanders mamonazo patrio



Asi es, puedo entender el empecinamiento de polacos y otros, pero a Espana Rusia le pilla bien lejos y el español medio no sabría ni ubicar ucrania en el mapa.

A los españoles lo único que les importa es que su modo de vida no se vea afectado.

Al principio se pensaban que todo esto era algo cool, rollo “no a la guerra” (de Iraq) que ni les va ni lea viene pero ya se van dando cuenta de que la cosa aquí va enserio


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Bien es sabido en este foro pendular que esta 'guerra' en Ucrania, a los ortodoxos de la guerra
> les vuelve un tanto tarumbas, porque no se parece mucho a lo que hayan leído, visto o escuchado
> en la historia de la guerra. Los rusos no se dedican a tomar territorios, casi no se mueven, son pocos,
> Evitan matar civiles.... Simplemente están aniquilando a todos los que se aproximan a su picadora
> ...



La guerra se libra en varios frentes, y el económico es uno de ellos. Parece que muchos aún lo han comprendido.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El Ministerio de Propaganda ucraniano (o anglosajón), no se corta, eh?
> 
> Ahora viene la carta de una madre rusa desesperada porque su hijo le ha escrito desde el frente que lo están masacrando y el jueves una de la novia de otro soldado que le mandó un videito llorando.



Pues mira, ese es otro frente, el de la propaganda. Y en Fort Meade están a turnos, no dan abasto.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Perdona, cuál es el libro al que refieres? Que título?



"La práctica del horticultor autosuficiente" - John Seymour






Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Nunca se ha dicho que volveremos al siglo XIX, sino a los años 70 u 80 del siglo XX, pero con una gran ventaja, dispondremos de tecnología punta, seguiremos teniendo móviles, etc. Sí tendremos que despedirnos del coche propio para usar más transportes públicos, dejar de manejar cosas de usar y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vil. (7 Sep 2022)

Bien por ti cuestionar, uno jamás debe quedarse con una versión sin más.

Pongamos est en el tablero de la realidad y hagamos un ejercicio de lógica:

En un lado, unos cabreros desclazos y unos AK-47, en el otro lado unos f-35 mágicos, un cuerpo de ejército con equipamiento del siglo XXII, con vehiculos de velocidades siderales en cualquier terreno... en un campo de batalla qué probabilidades les darías tú a los cabreros, yo personalmente ninguna; la pregunta surge entonces clara y diáfana:

- Cómo sucedió entonces que los cabreros les ganaron la guerra!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ves como tiene LOGICA hablar de gas y frío y tal... 

Pero claro, es que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMÍA, no de técnología militar...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Sep 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Podias subirlo escaneado...o al menos pasarlo por privado...shur...







https://xarxadagroecologia.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/seymour__john_-_el_horticultor_autosuficiente__la_vida_en_el_campo_.pdf


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Egam (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿En serio? mi hermano lo consiguió hace años por unos 10€.



Tengo or ahí una versión escaneada.
Si interesa la busco


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Las cuentas no salen. El 10% más rico no va a aceptar reducir más del 90% su consumo. la masas están aleccionadas y brazan la posición "antes muerta que sencilla". Se buscará arrebatar al otro sus recursos energeticos y estrategicos,como ya está sucediendo. En una de estas el decrecimiento vendrá de golpe vía guerra nuclear, dejando con suerte unos cientos de millones de africanos vivos en todo el planeta. quizá la extinción.



Soy más optimista. La extinción perjudica a todos. 
Nos apretaremos el cinturón como ha hecho la humanidad en otros momentos de la historia. 
Nuestros nietos merecen vivir



Nadie queremos decrecer, es lo que hay.
Tampoco seremos la primera generación en la historia de la humanidad que vive con menos recursos que sus padres. Roma también cayó.

Por mucho que no nos guste tendremos que vivir de forma más austera. De hecho ya lo estamos haciendo la mayoría de la población con los precios de la electricidad que nos han metido.

Nadie lo queremos, pero perdimos la oportunidad de plantar energías renovables en su momento. Es lo que toca, vivir con menos energía hasta que se consiga igualar nos niveles de antes con otras energías alternativas

No será por no haberlo avisado durante décadas.


----------



## vil. (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La guerra se libra en varios frentes, y el económico es uno de ellos. Parece que muchos aún lo han comprendido.



Una guerra, cualquier guerra sólo lo es en lo económico... si tienes capacidad para sostenerla, mantenerla y soportarla, EN LO ECONÓMICO...

Alemania y Japón perdieron mayormente al ser incapaces de mantener el ritmo económico de las potencias vencedoras, no tenían recursos suficientes y al final colapsaron, pero la derrota tardó en llegar varios años, Japón de hecho no tenía recursos probablemente para mantener la contienda más allá de uno o dos años siendo muy eficientes con los recursos, los alemanes tenían algo más de margen, pero poquito más... la guerra sin embargo consiguieron alargarla varios años más... pero la derrota estaba cantada después de los dos primeros años, sólo se determinaba qué tipo de derrota iban a sufrir, de hecho es más que probable que hubiese constantes negociaciones de cara a parar la guerra, pero imagino que las imposiciones de las potencias vencedoras eran tales que tanto Alemania como Japón prefirieron suicidarse...


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

El papel del Reino Unido


Ayer se consumó el cambio de liderazgo en las autoridades británicas y, como se esperaba desde hacía semanas, la exministra de Asuntos Exteriores Liz Truss sustituyó a Boris Johnson al mando del Go…




slavyangrad.es











El papel del Reino Unido


07/09/2022


Ayer se consumó el cambio de liderazgo en las autoridades británicas y, como se esperaba desde hacía semanas, la exministra de Asuntos Exteriores Liz Truss sustituyó a Boris Johnson al mando del Gobierno en una sustitución que, en cuestiones de relaciones internacionales, no va a suponer cambio alguno en la línea política del país. Las declaraciones recientes de la nueva primera ministra y sus intervenciones a lo largo de los últimos meses así lo corroboran. Esa es también la sensación que ha transmitido el Gobierno ruso, para el que Truss evoca el recuerdo de la incómoda reunión mantenida por la entonces ministra de Exteriores y Sergey Lavrov apenas unos días antes del reconocimiento ruso de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.

En una visita a Moscú que buscaba más lograr aumentar su perfil en vistas a la carrera por suceder al ya entonces cuestionado Boris Johnson, Truss se fotografió por Moscú evocando a Margaret Thatcher y acudió a una reunión con el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa sin gran intención de diálogo ni grandes conocimientos sobre la cuestión. Ante la constante repetición de que Occidente no aceptaría nunca anexión rusa alguna y molesto por un discurso unilateral sin intención de escuchar argumentos contrarios, Sergey Lavrov preguntó a Liz Truss si Occidente acepta la soberanía rusa de Rostov y Vorónezh. Fuera simplemente un comentario sarcástico o una pequeña emboscada verbal para hacer caer a la ministra en un error de principiante, el embajador británico en Rusia hubo de corregir a la ministra ante su rechazo a aceptar la soberanía rusa de dos regiones que se encuentran dentro del territorio de la Federación Rusa según sus fronteras internacionalmente reconocidas desde 1991.

Desde entonces, Truss, aliada cercana de Boris Johnson, ha sido una de las piezas de una maquinaria que ha convertido al Reino Unido en uno de los principales socios de Ucrania tanto en lo militar como en lo político, diplomático y económico. Hace unas semanas, una confundida Truss defendía en el Parlamento la necesidad de sustituir el autocrático petróleo ruso por el aparentemente menos autocrático petróleo saudí y ha formado parte de uno de los gobiernos que más sanciones ha impuesto contra Rusia y sus ciudadanos, sanciones que han llegado incluso al veto a ciudadanos rusos y bielorrusos en eventos deportivos tan importantes como Wimbledon.

En su última conversación antes del traspaso de poder, Volodymyr Zelensky agradeció al ahora ya ex primer ministro británico su incondicional apoyo a Ucrania, que espera que continúe con la nueva _premier_. En realidad, la continuidad está garantizada, no solo porque Truss ha participado en la construcción de la maquinaria de apoyo militar, político y diplomático, sino porque esa maquinaria, ya en marcha, es difícil de parar ante la certeza de que no habrá negociación de paz alguna, más enfrentadas que nunca las posturas y cronificado ya el estado de guerra. Los países occidentales, el Reino Unido entre ellos, han invertido demasiado en sus _proxis_ ucranianos, por lo que un cambio de postura es improbable a pesar incluso de la fuerte crisis energética a la que se enfrentan este invierno los países europeos.

En estos seis meses, aunque el multimillonario suministro militar estadounidense se ha llevado más y mayores titulares, ha cobrado gran importancia el papel del Reino Unido en esta guerra, que puede calificarse de guerra subsidiaria o guerra de _proxis_ contra Rusia. No es casualidad que el informe de inteligencia del Reino Unido sea una de las publicaciones comentadas a diario por la prensa ucraniana. Siempre en línea con el discurso oficial ucraniano -el papel británico en la estrategia de comunicación del Gobierno ucraniano parece tan claro como su participación en la preparación de la estrategia militar-, la inteligencia británica habla a diario de los fracasos rusos, de las carencias de las tropas y de cada contratiempo y solo con retraso y subestimando las pérdidas informa de las derrotas ucranianas. Pese a tratarse de una parte interesada e involucrada en el conflicto, aunque sea de forma indirecta, esos informes de inteligencia se han convertido en estos meses en una de las principales fuentes de la prensa occidental para “informar” sobre el conflicto.

La participación británica en la guerra no se limita a la estrategia de comunicación, entrega de datos de inteligencia en tiempo real o constante suministro de armas y financiación a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante el mandato de Johnson, y es previsible que continúe con el mandato de Truss, el Reino Unido se ha convertido en el centro de entrenamiento e instrucción de reclutas ucranianos que posteriormente son enviados al frente, un aspecto clave a la hora de sustituir a aquellas unidades que quedaron diezmadas en los primeros meses de combates cuerpo a cuerpo contra Rusia y las Repúblicas Populares. Esa instrucción no solo implica entrenamiento sobre el uso de armas, sino también sobre guerra de trincheras y guerrilla urbana, un aspecto importante teniendo en cuenta el tipo de guerra que ha elegido hacer Ucrania. Como admitía abiertamente Mijailo Podoliak en una entrevista concedida a un medio occidental, la cuidad ofrece una serie de defensas que el campo abierto de la estepa no favorece. Entre esas ventajas está, como se ha mostrado en batallas como la de Mariupol, la posibilidad de esconderse tras los escudos humanos de la población civil. El lunes, medios británicos afirmaban que han pasado ya por la instrucción británica 4700 soldados -que posiblemente buscarán usar esa formación en la actual ofensiva en Jerson o en la naciente ofensiva en la región de Járkov, donde en lugares como Izium la lucha probablemente llegue a la batalla urbana- y se prevé que sean decenas de miles los que lo hagan en próximos meses.

La última semana se ha hablado también del importante papel que jugó, o dijo jugar, Boris Johnson a la hora de sabotear una resolución política a la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania el pasado marzo. Un artículo publicado recientemente en _Foreign Policy_, más relacionado con la visión rusa de la historia que con el presente, menciona brevemente un principio de acuerdo entre Moscú y Kiev el pasado abril, acuerdo que, según esta versión, se vino abajo por la intervención de Boris Johnson, que viajó a Kiev para garantizar a Zelensky apoyo a largo plazo en busca de una victoria militar contra Rusia. Como publicaron entonces medios ucranianos como _Ukrainska Pravda_, la intervención de Johnson buscaba hacer saber al presidente ucraniano que, pese a que Ucrania pudiera aceptar un acuerdo, Occidente no lo haría, una forma evidente de presionar a Kiev a continuar una guerra que ya entonces había costado miles de vidas y enorme destrucción. Desde entonces, tanto el número de víctimas civiles y militares como la destrucción se han multiplicado y la cronificación de la guerra en condiciones de enfrentamiento político y económico extremo entre Rusia y los socios occidentales de Ucrania implica que todo riesgo para los planes occidentales de que Ucrania luche una guerra hasta el final ha desaparecido.

Pese a la voluntad de Johnson de otorgarse un papel más relevante, la realidad del momento en el que se produjo aquella negociación dejaba claro que el acuerdo era inviable. El optimismo de Vladimir Medinsky tras la reunión de Estambul, en la que intervino incluso el jefe de Estado de Turquía, que anunció una hoja de ruta para el final de la guerra que implicaba el abandono ruso de todo territorio fuera de Donbass y la renuncia de Ucrania a la OTAN en favor de una neutralidad con garantías de seguridad de terceros países, fue rápidamente destruido por Mijailo Podoliak. Frente a lo sugerido por Medinsky, que quiso ver en el principio de acuerdo la voluntad de Ucrania de reconocer la pérdida de Crimea y Donbass, Podoliak respondió rápidamente recordando que Kiev no realizaría concesiones territoriales. Como se comentó en aquel momento, el acuerdo era inviable por varios motivos. Por una parte, Rusia y Ucrania no podían negociar unas garantías de seguridad de terceros países que, como Estados Unidos, ya habían filtrado a la prensa que no aceptarían. Por otra parte, la voluntad rusa de creer que Ucrania aceptaría la pérdida de territorios pecaba de un exceso de ingenuidad que dejó en entredicho a todo el equipo negociador enviado por Moscú.

La intervención de Boris Johnson no fue más que la representación de la inviabilidad de un acuerdo. Sin embargo, la presencia del entonces primer ministro británico en Kiev, primera figura de alto nivel que llegaba a la capital ucraniana desde el 24 de febrero, supuso una temporal recuperación de la figura del cuestionado Johnson y un espaldarazo para Zelensky, reafirmado ya por la garantía de suministro de armas.

Aunque quizá en la sombra de su aliado de Washington, el papel de Londres ha sido clave para apuntalar al Gobierno de Zelensky y mantener la capacidad de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En esta guerra, que va mucho más allá de la guerra de trincheras de Donbass, los bombardeos de Novaya Kajovka o la contraofensiva de Jerson y Járkov, el papel de Londres no se limita a sabotear negociaciones imposibles, sino que participa en el día a día de la estrategia militar y de comunicación y suministra un inestimable apoyo diplomático que se traduce en la lealtad mediática de la potente prensa británica. En este contexto, el cambio de liderazgo no supone más que un cambio de caras al frente de las comunicaciones oficiales.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*Declaraciones clave de Vladimir Putin en la sesión plenaria del FEM-2022:*

- En los últimos años se ha producido un cambio tectónico en el sistema de relaciones internacionales, y el papel de los países de Asia-Pacífico ha aumentado considerablemente;

- En nombre de la notoria unidad de Occidente, se está echando todo al horno. Como resultado, las empresas están cerrando y se ven privadas de recursos energéticos;

- EE.UU., en la búsqueda de sus intereses, nunca se limita y no se avergüenza de nada para lograr sus objetivos;

- En Europa, la competitividad de las empresas está disminuyendo, muchas están cerrando;

- El dólar y la libra esterlina han perdido credibilidad; Rusia está dejando de utilizarlos;

- Es posible que el nicho de las empresas europeas afectadas por las sanciones en el mundo sea ocupado por los estadounidenses;

- Rusia está haciendo frente a la agresión financiera, económica y tecnológica de Occidente;

- Muchos países han actuado como colonialistas, han engañado y siguen engañando;

- Hemos hecho todo lo posible para sacar el grano ucraniano; el resultado: todo el grano no se envía a los países en desarrollo, sino a la UE;

- El rublo y el yuan se utilizarán en los pagos de gas con China en igual proporción;

- La aviación civil rusa será "sistemáticamente reequipada" con aviones de producción nacional;

- Las hipotecas del Lejano Oriente (al 2%) se prolongarán al menos hasta 2030;

- No hemos perdido nada ni perderemos nada; nuestra principal ganancia es el fortalecimiento de nuestra soberanía. No hemos empezado nada, en términos de acción militar, sólo estamos tratando de terminarlo. Es nuestro deber ayudar a la población del Donbás, y lo cumpliremos hasta el final.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Por la mañana Balakleya informa de combates en Verbovka y en las afueras de Balakleya, cerca de Yakovenkovo y Volokhov Yar. El Volokhov Yar es un importante cruce de carreteras por el que pasan los caminos hacia Izyum y Balakleya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

"Sólo dos barcos de los 87 con grano fueron llevados a los países africanos como estaba previsto inicialmente. El resto fue a países europeos. Quizá debamos limitar las exportaciones de grano de Ucrania, lo consultaré con Erdogan" (c) Putin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Optimista????... no sabes aquello de que cuando el hambre entra por la puerta, el amor salta por la ventana...
> 
> Europa va a convertirse en una sanguijuela para el Tio Sam y habrá un determinado punto en que EE.UU. tenga que decidir entre hundirse con nosotros o mantenerse a flote...
> 
> ...



Los anglos siempre tratarán de perjudicar a la UE, pero nunca tratarán de disolver la OTAN.

Es más, la única opción que tiene USA de que China no la supere económicamente a largo plazo, es fusionándose/anexionandose a la UE.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> El Ministerio de Propaganda ucraniano (o anglosajón), no se corta, eh?
> 
> Ahora viene la carta de una madre rusa desesperada porque su hijo le ha escrito desde el frente que lo están masacrando y el jueves una de la novia de otro soldado que le mandó un videito llorando.



A ver esto no lo públican los ukronazis amigo, está publicado en el grupo de Iryna en Telegram que muy pro ukra no es.

L


.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania exigió a la República Checa y Alemania prohibir las manifestaciones antiucranianas:

“Permítanme recordarles que los manifestantes exigieron dejar de apoyar a Ucrania y levantar las sanciones contra Rusia. Se proclamaron llamamientos que arrojan dudas sobre la integridad territorial de nuestro estado y se anunció una recaudación de fondos para apoyar a los grupos armados ilegales en el Donbass.

Celebrar tal sabat bajo la bandera tricolor de un estado agresor en el centro de Europa es inaceptable... Condenamos los intentos de los participantes en las acciones prorrusas de justificar la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania”, escribió Nikolenko, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

La OTAN se está quedando sin sus reservas de armas más modernas, publica Wall Street Journal

Mart Kimmitt, quien fue director adjunto de operaciones en Irak durante la invasión de EE.UU. en 2003, escribió que en el último paquete de ayuda militar que el Pentágono envió a Ucrania, valorado en 775 millones de dólares, se incluyeron sistemas más antiguos y menos avanzados que los suministrados hasta ahora: "La OTAN tendrá que lidiar con la disminución de las existencias de los sistemas de armamento de tecnología punta". 

❌Asimismo, opinó que este hecho conllevará "arrastrarse por una guerra más larga con más muertes, más presión para las naciones que apoyan [a Kiev], inflación sostenida, menor calefacción con gas y una caída del apoyo popular".

Por otro lado, aunque Kimmitt expresa su disconformidad con una resolución diplomática entre Moscú y Kiev, reconoce: "Hay pocas posibilidades de salir del cenagal actual, así que quizá es mejor negociar ahora que luego".


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Una guerra, cualquier guerra sólo lo es en lo económico... si tienes capacidad para sostenerla, mantenerla y soportarla, EN LO ECONÓMICO...
> 
> Alemania y Japón perdieron mayormente al ser incapaces de mantener el ritmo económico de las potencias vencedoras, no tenían recursos suficientes y al final colapsaron, pero la derrota tardó en llegar varios años, Japón de hecho no tenía recursos probablemente para mantener la contienda más allá de uno o dos años siendo muy eficientes con los recursos, los alemanes tenían algo más de margen, pero poquito más... la guerra sin embargo consiguieron alargarla varios años más... pero la derrota estaba cantada después de los dos primeros años, sólo se determinaba qué tipo de derrota iban a sufrir, de hecho es más que probable que hubiese constantes negociaciones de cara a parar la guerra, pero imagino que las imposiciones de las potencias vencedoras eran tales que tanto Alemania como Japón prefirieron suicidarse...



Japón no buscaba ganar una guerra a los EEUU en el Pacífico, ellos eran los primeros en saber que aquello era algo imposible; no podían competir con un país con más recursos y capacidad de producción que ellos, era cuestión de tiempo que la balanza se inclinase del lado de Washington. Lo que buscaban era dar una serie de golpes que a corto plazo forzasen a una negociación y un reparto de zonas de influencia.

Podemos ver algunos paralelismos con las desesperadas ofensivas ucranianas, con inferioridad aérea y artillera. Se notan las prisas, ellos y sus padrinos saben que el tiempo no corre a su favor.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

El fundador de Pink Floyd, Roger Waters, escribió una carta a Elena Zelensky pidiéndole que Ucrania deje de oponerse a Rusia.

Recordó las promesas electorales de Zelensky: "llevar la paz a Donbass" y "implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk".

"Se puede suponer que la política de campaña de su marido no convenía a ciertas facciones políticas en Kiev, y que estas facciones convencieron a su marido de cambiar de rumbo, ignorando la voluntad del pueblo", escribió Waters.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*Ofensiva en el Donbass: la situación en el este de Ucrania el 6 de septiembre de 2022*

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han atacado objetivos en la localidad de Khrenivka, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Novaya Huta, Sopych y Myropillya, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, los combates continúan en el norte de la región, con duelos de artillería cerca de toda la línea de contacto:
➖ En Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron varios ataques con misiles contra el emplazamiento del Batallón Nacional Kraken en el centro de la ciudad.
➖Algunos informes dicen que las fuerzas rusas pudieron avanzar en el norte de la región de Kharkiv, cerca de Stary Saltiv, y tomar la aldea de Shestakovo, pero aún no hay confirmación de esta información.

▪ En la dirección de Izyum, las formaciones ucranianas lanzaron una ofensiva sobre Balakleya, llevando la ciudad a un cerco operativo:
➖Las fuerzas ucranianas lograron ocupar las aldeas de Verbovka y Yakovenkovo, al noroeste de Balakleya, tras lo cual intentaron avanzar hacia Volokhov Yar y cortar la carretera a Kupyansk, con combates en la zona. La carretera Volokhov Yar - Balakleya está bajo control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
➖ Los bandos se disputan el control del puente superviviente de Verbovka a Balakleya a través del río Srednyaya Balakleya. Los puentes que cruzan el sur de Balakleia y Krajnia Balakleia han sido destruidos, por lo que las partes occidental y meridional de Balakleia están aisladas de la parte central de la ciudad.
➖ En realidad, Balakleya está operativamente rodeada por las fuerzas ucranianas. Todas las arterias de transporte que conducen a la ciudad están cortadas por el fuego.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas aliadas pudieron avanzar al norte de Horlivka y finalmente desalojar al enemigo de Kodema.
➖ Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner han tomado el control de Kodema. La liberación de la aldea permitirá lanzar una ofensiva hacia Zaitsevo y asegurar aún más el acceso a Bakhmut desde el sur.
➖ Continúan los combates posicionales en Bakhmut y Soledar, en las afueras de la ciudad. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas trabaja continuamente sobre las defensas del enemigo.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades de las fuerzas aliadas pudieron avanzar ligeramente en la zona del DKAD cerca de Peski.
➖ El 11º regimiento del DNR NM ocupó una estación de semillas y puentes en las afueras de Peski. Los combates por los bastiones de la carretera de circunvalación de Donetsk entre Peski y Pervomayskoye continuaron durante casi un mes.
➖ La captura de los intercambios permitirá a la Milicia Popular de la DNR desarrollar su ofensiva hacia Pervomayskoye y Netailovo, así como hacia Vodyane y Opytne.
➖La artillería unida destruyó el cuartel general del 21 batallón TRO de la 56ª brigada de las AFU.
➖Las formaciones ucranianas volvieron a bombardear los asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk, con civiles heridos.

▪ Por información preliminar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron avanzar en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya en la unión de las regiones de Donetsk y Zaporizhzhya. En la zona persiste una gran intensidad de bombardeos mutuos:
➖ Según algunos informes, las fuerzas aliadas han liberado las aldeas de Vremyevka y Novopol en el oeste de la región de Donetsk, pero no hay confirmación de esta información.
➖ Los terroristas ucranianos han perpetrado un atentado terrorista en Berdyansk: el comandante de la ciudad, Artem Bardin, ha resultado herido en un atentado con coche bomba.
➖ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volvieron a bombardear el territorio de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y de Energodar. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas respondieron atacando posiciones enemigas en Nikopol y Marganets.

▪ En dirección a Krivoy Rog, continúan los combates en la zona cercana a Vysokopolye y Olhyno. Las formaciones ucranianas no lograron romper la segunda línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, pero los intentos de las unidades rusas de retomar las posiciones perdidas tampoco tuvieron éxito.
Las fuerzas rusas mantienen líneas defensivas en las afueras del sur de Olhyno, al sur de Vysokopolye y al suroeste de Novovoznesenskoye. No hay ganancias significativas en ninguno de los dos lados.
➖ Al oeste, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas libran combates posicionales en la parte sur de la localidad de Arkhangelskoye, en la orilla derecha del río Inhults.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

La situación en el área de Balakleya y la dirección de Izyum en la noche de 6 de septiembre según las fuentes confiables (porque están allí ahora):

1. Balakleya se encuentra en un cerco operativo, en la mañana temprano, el enemigo quiere comenzar el ataque con equipo pesado.

2. La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia está trabajando en las posiciones enemigas con éxito, la sedes del comando operativo han sido destruidas.

3. A las 23:35, el enemigo no pudo entrar en Balakeya, la infantería lo empujó hacia atrás y el enemigo se retiró a Yakovenko. Tampoco pudo entrar en Vóljov Yar.

4. En la dirección de Izyum está tranquilo, excepto por los ataques con HIMARS por la mañana y por la noche.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Refuerzos rusos en la frontera


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

Pero como en la impagable serie británica de los 80, no olvidemos que la nueva Primer Ministro es un pegote, no pinta nada, ni se entera de nada. Los que realmente manejan el cotarro, son los que ven pasar 
a los primeros ministros, mientras ellos siguen en sus cargos. Son inmovibles. 
En la foto, el que más manda es el de la izquierda, el de la derecha está aprendiendo del de la izquierda y en el centro...el que la gente cree que manda, pero no.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

Lo prometido es deuda, ahí va el documento de la OIEA, no lo he podido leer todavía:



https://www.iaea.org/sites/default/files/22/09/ukraine-2ndsummaryreport_sept2022.pdf



Alguna foto del documento con las "fuerzas ucraina en el interior de la central" y abajo "ataque ruso a sus propios camiones"


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*Las tropas rusas continúan su ofensiva en Donbás*. Lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Kharkiv, la información vuelve a ser sólo sobre el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a las instalaciones militares de los militantes ucranianos.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, el Ejército ruso ha llevado a cabo más de 7 ataques con misiles y 25 ataques aéreos contra instalaciones militares en Ucrania.
▪ Las unidades rusas continúan las ofensivas en las zonas de Hryhorivka, Zaitseve, Soledar, Artemivsk, Veselaya Dolyna y Opytne.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

*Putin calificó de estafa la situación con la exportación de cereales a países no en desarrollo*


7 de septiembre de 2022, 10:19



La situación con la exportación de cereales de Ucrania no a los países en desarrollo, sino a Europa, es un engaño descarado y una estafa grosera. Así lo afirmó el pasado 7 de septiembre el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin , respondiendo preguntas tras la sesión plenaria del Foro Económico Oriental (EEF).



“Es solo una estafa. Una actitud grosera e insolente hacia esos socios, por el cual supuestamente se hizo todo. Simplemente me engañaron”, dijo el líder ruso.

Señaló que Occidente piensa solo en sus propios intereses, escondiéndose detrás de los intereses de los países en desarrollo. Según él, en los documentos sobre la exportación de cereales de Ucrania no hay datos sobre la cantidad de suministros que deben ir a los países en desarrollo, pero los acuerdos se concluyeron con el pretexto de las entregas allí.


“Prometimos hacer todo lo posible para garantizar los intereses de los países en desarrollo en términos de suministro de alimentos a sus mercados, incluido el grano ucraniano. Y todo el mundo hablaba de ello cuando se discutía. Lo que vemos es otro engaño flagrante. Y no se trata de nosotros. Este es un engaño de la comunidad internacional, un engaño de los socios en África, otros países que tienen una gran necesidad de alimentos”, subrayó el presidente.

Putin indicó que Rusia insistirá en que las exportaciones de cereales de Ucrania y Rusia tengan como objetivo mejorar la situación en los mercados mundiales y bajar los precios.

“Sin embargo, continuaremos este trabajo con la esperanza de que se alcancen los objetivos para los cuales se organizó todo este evento”, subrayó el Presidente.

El jefe de Estado también manifestó la necesidad de aunar esfuerzos para frenar el alza de los precios de los alimentos en el mundo.

“El precio de los alimentos se ha estabilizado un poco, pero, sin embargo, la tendencia alcista se mantiene, y según organismos internacionales, el precio de los alimentos seguirá creciendo, por lo que necesitamos unir esfuerzos para revertir esta tendencia, todas las chances existen. que. Es necesario no solo tomar decisiones bajo algún pretexto plausible, sino también trabajar juntos en la implementación de las decisiones tomadas”, dijo.

El presidente también señaló que las restricciones a los productos agrícolas y fertilizantes de la Federación Rusa se mantienen de facto, a pesar de que "formalmente, se han levantado las sanciones".

“Formalmente, se han levantado las sanciones a nuestros fertilizantes, así como a los alimentos, pero de hecho hay restricciones. Esta es una situación tan delicada, complicada, cuando no hay sanciones directas contra nuestros productos, pero sí restricciones relacionadas con la logística, el fletamento de barcos, la transferencia de dinero y los seguros”, explicó.

El 6 de septiembre, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que Occidente no está cumpliendo sus promesas en virtud del memorándum de Rusia con la ONU sobre el acceso de los productos agrícolas rusos a los mercados mundiales.

Al mismo tiempo, el Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzya, dijo que parte del acuerdo de comestibles con respecto a las exportaciones rusas de alimentos y fertilizantes aún no está funcionando : ni un solo barco ha exportado granos de la Federación Rusa.

El 26 de agosto, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia anunció que la geografía del movimiento de los barcos que partieron de los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro no corresponde a las tareas de la ONU para ayudar a los países necesitados de África y Asia .


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, ahí va el documento de la OIEA, no lo he podido leer todavía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias Caronte. Das lo que prometiste.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (7 Sep 2022)

jojojo ,desde luego muchos se ahorran un pastizal en terapia sicologica con este foro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

...........
los sistemas de navegación que rastrean las rutas de los barcos mercantes registraron que el 3 de septiembre, el petrolero petroquímico de bandera liberiana Johnny Ranger zarpó de la terminal petrolera de San Petersburgo con destino al puerto estadounidense de Corpus Christi con una fecha de llegada fijada el 27 de septiembre. Al menos eso dicen los datos del portal Marinetraffic. Ahora el barco está en el Mar Báltico y se mueve por sus propios medios hacia el Océano Atlántico.

Se cree que el Johnny Ranger transporta una gran carga de fertilizante, ya que el camión cisterna se utilizó anteriormente para entregar 40.000 toneladas de solución de salitre a Nueva Orleans, que se utiliza para fabricar fertilizante. Es muy probable que en este vuelo se transporte una carga similar.

Rusia es uno de los jugadores clave en el mercado mundial de fertilizantes. Las sanciones que han destruido la logística a nivel mundial y en varias industrias han traído muchos problemas a los agricultores estadounidenses, razón por la cual la gerencia se retractó y levantó algunas restricciones a la importación de productos químicos agrícolas para ayudar a los agricultores locales. Ahora, lo más probable es que los vuelos de Rusia a los Estados Unidos se reanuden sin demasiada publicidad y se vuelvan regulares.


----------



## vil. (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Los anglos siempre tratarán de perjudicar a la UE, pero nunca tratarán de disolver la OTAN.
> 
> Es más, la única opción que tiene USA de que China no la supere económicamente a largo plazo, es fusionándose/anexionandose a la UE.



Recuerda la URSS y los países satélites... europa para EE.UU. sería una simple sanguijuela que precisaría constantemente ser reabastecida y acabaría viviendo de rentas, sin aportar en la práctica nada, ya que hoy por hoy la energía que recibe China o India (al final Japón y Corea pueden entrar por efecto arrastre o por propio interés, pero tanto la una como la otra tienen sus complicaciones, ya que deben recibir ese gas a través de potenciales competidores y eso complica el asunto) es mucho más competitiva en precios y no menos en cantidad a la par que diversificación, lo que provoca que producir en Europa no sea viable, ni con salarios cuencoarrocistas... y en ese escenario le es más simple a EE.UU. volver a las maquilas mexicanas y potenciar algo la reindustrialización del país... pura economía... mira cómo Rusia en apenas un par de décadas y casi sin apoyo creció sostenidamente y eso manteniendo una economía con enormes sobrecostes militares... a EE.UU. le liberas de las cadenas otanistas, le rebajas la tensión de potencia y en una década vuelve a estar sustentando una economía competitiva, eso sí, a los sumo un par de portaaviones y probablemente nucleares, pero es dudoso, el resto del arsenal militar quedaría reducido de modo drástico, como mucho a un 25% de lo actual si se salva... y aquí está el problema...

El gas en todo esto es fundamental y europa sólo tiene problemas con ello, los proveedores más confiables y capaces serían los rusos, los iraníes-qataríes, mejor si se consiguiese que lo fuesen al unísono, pero tendría que ser por tuberías y ahí si es con Turquía de por medio no hay nada que rascar y luego estarían los caucásicos, pero con el Turk-stream de por medio hoy por hoy es inviable, ya que ni Turquía ni Rusia lo permitirán y eso en términos económicos es un desastre ya que supondría una inversión de riesgo y sus costes financieros la harían inviable... luego está lo que se pueda recibir de Africa, pero no es suficiente... 

Como ya dije la guerra Europa la perdió cuando las élites de ALEMANIA OCCIDENTAL dejaron que su país fuese gestionado por las élites de la ALEMANIA ORIENTAL y los OTANISTAS... la idea fundamental de Schroeder era bastante más inteligente, tenía complejas ramificaciones y suponía un cambio notable en según qué cosas, pero... ESO junto a un gasoducto con acuerdo con rusos, sacando de la ecuación a Turquía, con Irán, pero no menos Qatar hubiese supuesto que Europa tuviese sino las mismas posibilidades que China o India, por lo menos muy parecidas... eso sí, EE.UU. se quedaba fuera de la ecuación, pero es que eso en la situación que estaba ya se veía venir... ahí a los EE.UU. se les fué la cabeza y no fueron capaces de gestionar la VICTORIA y el IMPERIO de modo inteligente, simplemente se emborracharon de poder, por otra parte los anglosajones no son de mirar a medio-largo plazo, no son tan cortoplacistas como los latinos, pero... 

Las cosas son como son...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

......The New York Times menciona la cooperación militar entre Moscú y Pyongyang, basándose en información supuestamente desclasificada de los servicios de inteligencia sobre la compra por parte de Rusia de millones de proyectiles norcoreanos.

El gobierno de Estados Unidos cree que Rusia se ve obligada a recurrir a Corea del Norte en el tema de la compra de armas debido a las sanciones occidentales y los controles de exportación impuestos a Moscú tras el inicio de la operación especial ucraniana.

Las fuentes también recuerdan que Corea del Norte tiene sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple KN-09 y KN-25 de muy alta calidad que, si es necesario, pueden enviarse a Rusia por ferrocarril.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

* California advierte a los residentes que se preparen para los apagones en medio del calor
*
Las autoridades californianas advierten a los residentes que se preparen para sufrir apagones el martes por la noche, ya que una ola de calor abrasador eleva la demanda de electricidad a niveles récord. 

Por segundo día consecutivo, el operador de la red eléctrica del estado emitió una alerta de emergencia energética de nivel 2, ya que las temperaturas superaron los 105 grados Fahrenheit (40,6 grados Celsius) en gran parte de California. Las autoridades esperan elevar esa emergencia al nivel 3 a las 5:30 p.m. hora local, lo que significaría que los apagones son inminentes. 

La mayor compañía eléctrica del estado, PG&E Corp., dijo en un comunicado que había notificado a unos 525.000 hogares y negocios que podrían quedarse sin electricidad hasta dos horas,

"Nos dirigimos a la peor parte de esta ola de calor, y el riesgo de apagones es real y es inmediato", dijo el gobernador Gavin Newsom en un vídeo publicado el martes en Twitter. 

Newsom firmó una orden ejecutiva el martes extendiendo hasta el viernes las medidas de emergencia para liberar el suministro de energía adicional, medidas que habían sido establecidas para expirar el miércoles.

También ordenó que muchos edificios estatales apagaran las luces y el aire acondicionado a las 4 de la tarde, e instó a los residentes y a las empresas a conservar el equivalente a 3 gigavatios de energía para evitar los apagones. La demanda máxima podría superar los 52 gigavatios el martes, lo que supondría un nuevo récord, según el Operador del Sistema Independiente de California, que gestiona la mayor parte de la red del estado. Un gigavatio es suficiente electricidad para alimentar unos 750.000 hogares californianos.

"Esto va a ser muy arriesgado", dijo Michael Wara, director del programa de política climática y energética de la Universidad de Stanford. "Ahora mismo hay un desfase de dos horas por la tarde entre la oferta disponible y la demanda prevista". 

El estado más poblado de EE.UU. evitó los cortes de energía por las altas temperaturas del lunes, aunque las lecturas más altas del martes están poniendo a prueba la red, con una demanda eléctrica que aumentará a medida que las escuelas y las empresas vuelvan a abrir después de la fiesta del Día del Trabajo.

La posibilidad de que se produzcan apagones subraya la vulnerabilidad de las redes frente a las condiciones meteorológicas extremas en la transición de los combustibles fósiles a las energías renovables. 

En los últimos años, California ha cerrado enérgicamente centrales eléctricas de gas natural, lo que ha hecho que el estado dependa cada vez más de las granjas solares que se apagan a última hora del día, justo cuando la demanda de electricidad alcanza su punto máximo. Al mismo tiempo, el estado está sufriendo la peor sequía del suroeste en 1.200 años, lo que está minando la producción de energía hidroeléctrica.



Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## kopke (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...



No estoy en desacuerdo contigo pero ahora mismo Rusia parece estar pasando apuros para mantener el frente en el sur (los ucranianos no han avanzado casi pero a base de emplearse a fondo) y en el frente este Rusia avanza cada vez más despacio y queda más de la tercera parte de Donestk por liberar.


----------



## Red Star (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Soy más optimista. La extinción perjudica a todos.
> Nos apretaremos el cinturón como ha hecho la humanidad en otros momentos de la historia.
> Nuestros nietos merecen vivir
> 
> ...



Estás siendo víctima del lavado de cerebro del NWO de que no hay recursos para todos. El decrecimiento es una ideología globalista destinada a insertar en la mente de las masas que hay que reducir la población.

La automatización, la robótica y la inteligencia artificial inevitablemente llevarán a un desempleo masivo, dado que las máquinas dejarán obsoletas a las masas de trabajadores. Las élites quieren quitar de en medio a todos esos muertos de hambre sin futuro porque si no lo hacen se rebelarán cuando no tengan un mendrugo de pan que llevarse a la boca. Con este tipo de ideología esperan que la gente se vuelva pasiva ante la baja natalidad, y las políticas maltusianas, o que les den la bienvenida.

Y esa mierda está funcionando. Sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por Menéame, por poner un ejemplo, y verás como casi todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que los recursos se están acabando, hay un peak oil, los humanos estamos destruyendo el planeta y hay que sacrificarse y decrecer para salvarlo.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero como en la impagable serie británica de los 80, no olvidemos que la nueva Primer Ministro es un pegote, no pinta nada, ni se entera de nada. Los que realmente manejan el cotarro, son los que ven pasar
> a los primeros ministros, mientras ellos siguen en sus cargos. Son inmovibles.
> En la foto, el que más manda es el de la izquierda, el de la derecha está aprendiendo del de la izquierda y en el centro...el que la gente cree que manda, pero no.



Más o menos lo que decía Arturo Fernández en el Crack 2:

_Los políticos hacen la política, pero alguien más fuerte y más inteligente debe indicar a los políticos cuál es la política que conviene hacer..._

Ellos no dejan de ser unos figurines, detrás hay otros que son los que en realidad mandan. En no pocos casos ni siquiera los conocemos... o sí los conocemos de vista, pero no imaginamos que en realidad son los que cortan el bacalao.


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Recuerda la URSS y los países satélites... europa para EE.UU. sería una simple sanguijuela que precisaría constantemente ser reabastecida y acabaría viviendo de rentas, sin aportar en la práctica nada, ya que hoy por hoy la energía que recibe China o India (al final Japón y Corea pueden entrar por efecto arrastre o por propio interés, pero tanto la una como la otra tienen sus complicaciones, ya que deben recibir ese gas a través de potenciales competidores y eso complica el asunto) es mucho más competitiva en precios y no menos en cantidad a la par que diversificación, lo que provoca que producir en Europa no sea viable, ni con salarios cuencoarrocistas... y en ese escenario le es más simple a EE.UU. volver a las maquilas mexicanas y potenciar algo la reindustrialización del país... pura economía... mira cómo Rusia en apenas un par de décadas y casi sin apoyo creció sostenidamente y eso manteniendo una economía con enormes sobrecostes militares... a EE.UU. le liberas de las cadenas otanistas, le rebajas la tensión de potencia y en una década vuelve a estar sustentando una economía competitiva, eso sí, a los sumo un par de portaaviones y probablemente nucleares, pero es dudoso, el resto del arsenal militar quedaría reducido de modo drástico, como mucho a un 25% de lo actual si se salva... y aquí está el problema...
> 
> El gas en todo esto es fundamental y europa sólo tiene problemas con ello, los proveedores más confiables y capaces serían los rusos, los iraníes-qataríes, mejor si se consiguiese que lo fuesen al unísono, pero tendría que ser por tuberías y ahí si es con Turquía de por medio no hay nada que rascar y luego estarían los caucásicos, pero con el Turk-stream de por medio hoy por hoy es inviable, ya que ni Turquía ni Rusia lo permitirán y eso en términos económicos es un desastre ya que supondría una inversión de riesgo y sus costes financieros la harían inviable... luego está lo que se pueda recibir de Africa, pero no es suficiente...
> 
> ...



Una cosa no quita la otra.

Los conflictos de los últimos años, efectivamente, suelen tener en común la competición de las grandes potencias por el acceso y/o control de los recursos energéticos, especialmente el Gas, más incluso que el Petróleo.

Pero desde un punto de vista demográfico económico, China tiene las de ganar a USA, si USA no se anexiona/fusiona a Europa, de eso va la OTAN, a largo plazo.

Obviamente, querrán anexionarse/fusionarse con una Europa con acceso a los recursos energéticos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Estás siendo víctima del lavado de cerebro del NWO de que no hay recursos para todos. El decrecimiento es una ideología globalista destinada a insertar en la mente de las masas que hay que reducir la población.
> 
> La automatización, la robótica y la inteligencia artificial inebitablemente llevarán a un desempleo masivo, dado que las máquinas dejarán obsoletas a las masas de trabajadores. Las élites quieren quitar de enmedio a todos esos muertos de hambre sin futuro porque si no lo hacen se rebelarán cuando no tengan un mendrugo de pan que llevarse a la boca. Con este tipo de ideología esperan que la gente se vuelva pasiva ante la baja natalidad, y las políticas maltusianas, o que les den la bienvenida.
> 
> Y esa mierda está funcionando. Sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por Menéame, por poner un ejemplo, y verás como casi todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que los recursos se están acabando, hay un peak oil, los humanos estamos destruyendo el planeta y hay que sacrificarse y decrecer para salvarlo.



El planeta no necesita ser salvado. La Tierra seguirá girando y generando vida con, o sin humanos.
Es nuestra continuidad como especie-sociedad inteligente la que puede mantenerse, desaparecer o involucionar, como ha sucedido con tantas otras especies

En cuanto a la robótica, IA, etc acaban con unos trabajos, pero son necesarios otros, como ocurrió con la revolución industrial. Por poner ejemplos, la industria del entretenimiento, servicios varios, investigación en todos los frentes, etc tienen un campo prácticamente ilimitado de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir.

Las opiniones vertidas en Meneame no influyen en mis opiniones. Sí influyen modelos matemáticos que contemplan más de 300 variables distintas como el que colgué ayer. Sus conclusiones son más que claras. Puedes aportar otro modelo matemático similar que contemple tan amplio espectro de datos y saque conclusiones diferentes: The Oil Drum: Europe | A New World Model Including Energy and Climate Change Data


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es fácil entender que deseará que se deshaga la OTAN. De esta forma podrá recuperar todo lo que está en litigio con los griegos. Eso como mínimo.



Turquia fuera de la Otan recibiria hostias por todos los lados, ni aliados, ni amigos.


----------



## vil. (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra.
> 
> Los conflictos de los últimos años, efectivamente, suelen tener en común la competición de las grandes potencias por el acceso y/o control de los recursos energéticos, especialmente el Gas, más incluso que el Petróleo.
> 
> ...



Sí la quita... aquí lo que se dirime básicamente es la gestión de los recursos energéticos... que tiene enormes rentabilidades...

EE.UU. sólo precisa a Europa en tanto en cuanto europa le garantice su potencialidad como imperio y para ello la gestión de su red energética y las rutas de suministro es vital... pero si europa no tiene suministradores, más que los rusos, la red de suministros estará en manos de los rusos y los turcos no menos, ahí EE.UU. no pinta nada... y EE.UU. no puede convertirse en surtidor competitivo...

Lo que ya te decía de la URSS y sus satélites...

Las sociedades sólo subsisten mientras se benefician sus miembros...

EE.UU. independientemente tiene capacidades bastante superiores COMO PAIS, no como IMPERIO, para competir en igualdad de condiciones con China, aún más te diría que por capacidad tienen ciertas ventajas, aún cuando hoy por hoy están muy por debajo en la capacitación para producir y generar con respeto de China, estos tienen unas economías de escala inimaginables y eso pesa enormemente, pero al final también pesa la eficiencia y la eficacia y aún cuando hoy están contra EE.UU. en gran medida lo están por la inversión totalmente desajustada en servicios militares y financieros que mantiene; evitando ese escenario la economía de EE.UU. podría recuperarse en no demasiado tiempo, pongamos 3 lustros a lo sumo... pero con Europa sería inviable, lo mismo que hubiese sido para Rusia mantener el espacio que tenía la URSS...


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El planeta no necesita ser salvado. La Tierra seguirá girando y generando vida con, o sin humanos.
> Es nuestra continuidad como especie-sociedad inteligente la que puede mantenerse, desaparecer o involucionar, como ha sucedido con tantas otras especies
> 
> En cuanto a la robótica, IA, etc acaban con unos trabajos, pero son necesarios otros, como ocurrió con la revolución industrial. Por poner ejemplos, la industria del entretenimiento, servicios varios, investigación en todos los frentes, etc tienen un campo prácticamente ilimitado de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir.
> ...



Muchas de las medidas teóricamente ecologistas de la Agenda 2030, parecen tener objetivos más políticos que ambientalistas.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay que conservar el medio ambiente, pero hay algunos puntos que no me cuadran.

El cambio climático, parece ser más natural que debido a la actividad humana, si nos fijamos en los diferentes cambios climáticos que han ocurrido a lo largo de la Historia.

Gran parte del ecologismo actual ha dejado de ser ecologista para pasar a ser animalista, que en realidad, no es lo mismo, ya que priman los sentimientos hacia el animal por encima del ecosistema.

No digo ni mucho menos que sea tu caso, que conste.

El problema que yo le veo a la IA, si bien estoy de acuerdo contigo en que aparecerán unos trabajos y desaparecerán otros, es en el plano de los derechos individuales y los derechos sociales.

La IA, da posibilidades muy amplias para el totalitarismo por parte del establisment, y el transhumanismo, por ejemplo es terrible, aunque hipotético.

De todas maneras, aunque ha avanzado mucho la IA, sigue siendo equivalente a Furbys,s currados y están lejos de la inteligencia humana.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> jojojo ,desde luego muchos se ahorran un pastizal en terapia sicologica con este foro



Claro el floro es para eso, antes había manicomios ahora hay foros!!

Forocoches, putalocura, burbuja.info ...


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No digas chorradas. Además @Harman advirtió enseguida que era falso.



No digo


Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la opcion 1


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un momento, un momento, ¿el muy capullo a usado un cañón sin retroceso en el interior de una habitación?¿no había un suboficial para fusilarlo a callejas?.



Piensan que al no tener el arma apenas retroceso, pueden disparar con una pared a su espalda, luego el rebufo incandescente los abrasa o respiran todos los residuos de la combustion del proyectil-cohete-misil.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Sep 2022)

Es curioso como vendieron como excusa para entrar en la guerra el que los paises pobres no tendrían alimento y había que intervenir por el bien mundial. Ahora resulta que tiene ser Putin quien se preocupe de que los barcos vayan a esos paises y no casi exclusivamente a Europa.

*Putin abordará con Erdogan limitar los destinos de los barcos con grano ucraniano *

El presidente de Rusia, *Vladímir Putin*, abordará con su homólogo turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, limitar los destinos de los barcos que exportan grano ucraniano, ya que "los países más pobres" no tienen acceso al mismo.
"Excluyendo a Turquía como mediador, prácticamente todo el grano que sale de Ucrania no va a los países más pobres, sino a Europa. *Solo 2 de 87 barcos va a los países en vías de desarrollo. 60.000 toneladas de 2 millones"*, ha recalcado durante la sesión parlamentaria del VII Foro Económico Oriental de Vladivostok.
"Merece la pena pensar en cómo limitar los destinos de la exportación de granos y otros alimentos por esta ruta. Sin falta conversaré al respecto con el presidente de Turquía, Erdogan", ha dicho.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

*Putin confirmó la disposición de Rusia para lanzar Nord Stream 2*
Putin dijo que si es necesario, Rusia puede encender Nord Stream 2


7 de septiembre de 2022, 11:02



Rusia está lista para encender el gasoducto Nord Stream 2 , cuyo lanzamiento fue congelado por Alemania. Así lo afirmó el pasado 7 de septiembre el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin , respondiendo preguntas durante la sesión plenaria del Foro Económico Oriental (EEF).

https://iz.ru/1387605/valerii-voronov/severnyi-potom-chto-zhdet-es-posle-prekrashcheniia-postavok-gaza-iz-rf
“No construimos nada en vano. Hemos recibido las tecnologías apropiadas y las hemos elaborado. Si es necesario, por favor, encenderemos Nord Stream 2”, dijo.
También desestimó las acusaciones de Rusia de usar el gasoducto Nord Stream 1 como arma energética como una tontería, y agregó que el país suministra gas a los socios bajo demanda y "no en el aire".
“Dos tramos del gasoducto atraviesan Ucrania. Ucrania tomó y apagó uno. Y Polonia sancionó el gasoducto Yamal-Europa. ¿Hemos hecho esto? Los polacos lo cerraron, los ucranianos lo cerraron”, enfatizó el líder ruso.
Putin agregó que, de acuerdo con la ley británica, resultó que Gazprom se vio obligada a celebrar un contrato no con la oficina central de Siemens, sino con su subsidiaria británica. Al mismo tiempo, acordaron reparar las turbinas en Canadá.
“Dennos turbinas, encenderemos Nord Stream-1. No dan nada”, dijo el jefe de Estado.


----------



## risto mejido (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay *TRES* posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Los rusos son tontos de capirote, no tienen idea de cómo pelear una guerra, han planificado pésimamente las operaciones y "están a la defensiva" y con riesgo de perder.
> 
> ...



Yo no descartaría el 1) y menos viviendo usted en un país como (Argentina), que tras 70 años de inflación (quitando los años de convertibilidad) aun no se ha enterado que imprimir dinero produce inflación y que tiene una quiebra cada 5 años, uno podría pensar les ha pasado ya 10 veces seguro que aprendieron la lección, ya no les vuelve a pasar y se equivoca.

Navaja de ockham, la explicación más simple suele ser la correcta, y la explicación más simple y obvia es que los rusos son una banda, intentaron ocupar ucrania no pudieron, luego se atascaron y ahora parece que retroceden.

Cuando un país esta gobernado por una organización mafiosa, y llegar a general no se llega por merito sino por contactos es normal que las campañas militares las dirijan subnormales profundos. No hay que ver nada más que los videos de Putin con el estado mayor, parecen retrasados mentales, pero es que ni se atreven a manternerle la mirada a putin cuando le hablan.



> *Regla número 4:* “Los no estúpidos siempre infravaloran el poder dañino de los estúpidos. En concreto, olvidan constantemente que en todos los momentos y lugares y bajo cualquier circunstancia tratar o asociarse con estúpidos siempre suele ser un error costoso”
> 
> 
> La mayor equivocación que comete la gente inteligente es pensar que casi todos son como ellos, y que, incluso aquellos que no lo son,* pueden ser manipulados*. Nada de intentar engañarlos: *terminarás saliendo perdiendo*. “Uno puede intentar ganarle la partida a un estúpido y, hasta cierto punto, puede hacerlo”, explica el profesor. “Pero *a causa de su comportamiento errático*, uno no puede prever todas las acciones y reacciones del estúpido y por lo tanto, terminará siendo pulverizado por sus movimientos impredecibles”. El terreno en el que se encuentran cómodos los idiotas es en el caos. Y ya se sabe, el que se acuesta con niños...



Los rusos son estúpidos, nuestro gran error fue infravalorar su nivel de estupidez, los estupidos son la gente más peligrosa del mundo ya que como suelen hacer los estúpidos te joden y de paso se joden ellos y en esas esta Rusia en autodestruirse y de paso joder a todo dios.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No digo
> 
> 
> Me quedo con la opcion 1



Imaginate que aun asi están jodiendo a toda Europa.... eso nos deja como retrasados tetrapléjicos profundos.


----------



## Señor X (7 Sep 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso como vendieron como excusa para entrar en la guerra el que los paises pobres no tendrían alimento y había que intervenir por el bien mundial. Ahora resulta que tiene ser Putin quien se preocupe de que los barcos vayan a esos paises y no casi exclusivamente a Europa.
> 
> *Putin abordará con Erdogan limitar los destinos de los barcos con grano ucraniano *
> 
> ...



Tampoco están siendo muy justos. La mitad de europeos son de origen africano. Si esos no comen, ni reciben paguita o no tienen chortina a pelito, las ciudades se convertirán en Mogadiscio.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Sep 2022)

Y hemos pasado de Qatar son los malos, derechos humanos inexistentes, trabajadores que mueren por falta de seguridad (mano de obra barata inmigante que importa poco) derechos de las mujeres casi inexistentes, etc etc A que pasen a estrechar lazos cuando interesa por dinero, ya sea Mundial de fútbol, ya sea por energía. Lo que demuestra por enésima vez (aunque algunos vivan en un mundo aparte y digan que lo que importa a Europa y a EEUU es el bien mundial y por eso han entrado en esta guerra) que lo que importa a los paises para catalogar al resto de buenos o malos....son los recursos que puedan obtener de estos. Argelia da igual que los derechos de la mujer también tengan muchas limitaciones, son socios leales y fiables y hay que aplaudir su comportamiento por lo que se ve.

*Michel reivindica la relación de la UE con Qatar ante la crisis energética por el corte del gas ruso*
El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, ha asegurado este miércoles en su visita a Qatar el deseo de la Unión Europea de *forjar una alianza con Doha* para afrontar desafíos globales como la seguridad o la energía, en un momento en el que Europa se prepara para un invierno difícil ante el auge de los precios del gas y el corte del suministro ruso. Desde Doha, donde ha participado en la inauguración de la delegación de la UE en Qatar, el ex primer ministro belga ha destacado el “deseo político” de estrechar los lazos con la península del Golfo para afrontar de forma conjunta retos “extremadamente difíciles”.

“*Estoy totalmente convencido de que la amistad con Qatar es un importante impulso*”, ha indicado. Michel ha insistido en que Europa y Qatar buscan que en toda la región del Golfo reine la prosperidad y la estabilidad, y ha avanzado que espera progresos sobre la exención de visados con el país árabe. “Espero que en las próximas semanas podamos tomar decisiones sobre esto”, ha subrayado, recalcando que la base de la relación entre Bruselas y Doha debe ser el diálogo y el entendimiento y respeto mutuo.

El viaje de Michel se enmarca en la campaña de la UE por diversificar los suministradores de energía en medio de la tensión con Rusia por la guerra de Ucrania y la intención declarada de Moscú de cortar el envío de gas mientras sigan en pie las sanciones europeas. Esta misma semana el presidente del Consejo Europeo visitó *Argelia, país al que calificó de socio “leal” y “fiable”* en materia energética.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

.....


*Nueva estrategia de gas de la Federación Rusa: se produce GNL en el punto de partida de Nord Stream*
Hoy, 10:11


La estación compresora de Portovaya ha atraído mucho la atención recientemente en relación con la epopeya en torno al Nord Stream y la reparación de sus turbinas. Ahora, esta área de infraestructura cerca de la estación, ubicada cerca del punto inicial de entrada a la tubería a lo largo del fondo del Mar Báltico, ha recibido aún más atención. 

A partir de ahora, los periodistas y expertos ya no están preocupados por la antorcha parpadeante de gas desperdiciado que no se suministra a Europa, sino por la producción de combustible natural licuado organizada por Gazprom cerca de Portovaya CS.

Ahora, la Federación Rusa tiene una nueva estrategia de gas: se detiene el gasoducto de exportación, se produce GNL y el exceso de gas se quema en lugar de suministrarse a la UE.

- escribe el recurso OilPrice.

El inicio de la producción de GNL, que tiene demanda en el mundo, fue confirmado oficialmente por Vitaly Markelov, Director General Adjunto de Gazprom. Según él, ya se han producido 30.000 toneladas de este tipo de combustible, y además existe un buque gasero para entregarlo a los clientes en cualquier parte del mundo. La demanda de los productos está garantizada, cree Gazprom. El primer lote está listo para enviar.

Próximamente se entregará un camión cisterna para entregar GNL a nuestros clientes. Dado el estado de los mercados mundiales, nuestros productos definitivamente tendrán demanda.

- dijo el máximo responsable del holding.

Según OilPrice, el GNL producido en la planta irá primero a Kaliningrado. Luego se volverá a cargar en un gasero y se enviará al cliente. El gobierno ruso está apostando por un nuevo tipo de combustible diferente al gasoducto. En primer lugar, sus rutas se pueden cambiar fácilmente dependiendo no solo de la situación económica , sino también política , y, en segundo lugar, se puede suministrar incluso a estados hostiles, ya que el liderazgo del país permitió que este tipo de combustible se vendiera por dólares. y no rublos.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Imaginate que aun asi están jodiendo a toda Europa.... eso nos deja como retrasados tetrapléjicos profundos.



Son efectos colaterales, Rusia será desmembrada y dejara de dar por culo


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Imaginate que aun asi están jodiendo a toda Europa.... eso nos deja como retrasados tetrapléjicos profundos.



Obvio, si no fuese estupido Putin no hubiese iniciado esta guerra, pero un tonto es la peor persona con la que puedes tratar, las reglas de la logica no le aplican, un hijo puta al menos sabes que no te joderá a no ser que saque algo a cambio, un tonto te joderá incluso aunque el mismo se joda.

Entre tener de vecino a un tonto o a un hijo puta, elige siempre al hijo puta, el tonto te joderá por deporte, y con Rusia nos ha tocado un vecino tonto.


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Los anglos siempre tratarán de perjudicar a la UE, pero nunca tratarán de disolver la OTAN.
> 
> Es más, la única opción que tiene USA de que China no la supere económicamente a largo plazo, es fusionándose/anexionandose a la UE.




Esto es totalmente falso;
el EU y USA intentaron dominar el mundo de estándares industriales mediante TTIP que a su vez iba tener subordinado la creación de estándares del TTIP Pacifico….

Era el USA quien decidió no ratificar el tratado TTIP ya negociado y firmado....


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Muchas de las medidas teóricamente ecologistas de la Agenda 2030, parecen tener objetivos más políticos que ambientalistas.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay que conservar el medio ambiente, pero hay algunos puntos que no me cuadran.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdas al mayor monopolio de diligencias en 1825 diciendo que jamás el tren igualaría a los 6 caballos

Se arruinó al poco tiempo 

Por cierto lo que él perdió, Rockefeller consiguió ser el primer mil millonario del planeta, amañando precio, hundiendo competencia para posterior y seguido conseguir el monopolio más grande de la historia, standard Oil, el 82% del mercado era suyo


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya lo han puesto antes, a ver si os coordináis algo mejor.



Que hagan un grupo en google chat o ms teams, que hay que decirselo todo


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sí la quita... aquí lo que se dirime básicamente es la gestión de los recursos energéticos... que tiene enormes rentabilidades...
> 
> EE.UU. sólo precisa a Europa en tanto en cuanto europa le garantice su potencialidad como imperio y para ello la gestión de su red energética y las rutas de suministro es vital... pero si europa no tiene suministradores, más que los rusos, la red de suministros estará en manos de los rusos y los turcos no menos, ahí EE.UU. no pinta nada... y EE.UU. no puede convertirse en surtidor competitivo...
> 
> ...



La quita.... solo si no logran el acceso a los recursos energéticos, si logran que Europa tenga acceso/control a los recursos energéticos, no dudes que darán pasos para convertir a la OTAN en una especie de equivalente a la UE, pero a nivel transatlántico.

China tiene unos 1.300 millones de habitantes, USA 300, la única manera que tiene USA, a largo plazo, de que no le supere China, es anexionandose fusionandose con los 700 millones de europeos.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania exigió a la República Checa y Alemania prohibir las manifestaciones antiucranianas:
> 
> “Permítanme recordarles que los manifestantes exigieron dejar de apoyar a Ucrania y levantar las sanciones contra Rusia. Se proclamaron llamamientos que arrojan dudas sobre la integridad territorial de nuestro estado y se anunció una recaudación de fondos para apoyar a los grupos armados ilegales en el Donbass.
> 
> Celebrar tal sabat bajo la bandera tricolor de un estado agresor en el centro de Europa es inaceptable... Condenamos los intentos de los participantes en las acciones prorrusas de justificar la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania”, escribió Nikolenko, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania.



Quien cojones es Ucrania para pedir eso. A Rusia no se le ocurre hacer un comunicado pidiendo prohibir manifestaciones proucranianas en otro pais


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Esto es totalmente falso;
> el EU y USA intentaron dominar el mundo de estándares industriales mediante TTIP que a su vez iba tener subordinado la creación de estándares del TTIP Pacifico….
> 
> Era el USA quien decidió no ratificar el tratado TTIP ya negociado y firmado....



Bueno si, pero eso fue Trump, en contra de lo que la mayor parte de lo que el establisment usano le pedía.

Además, ciertamente, muchas veces parece que es Europa la que más quiere ser puta de USA, el establisment europeo prefiere perder su independencia con tal de formar parte de un imperio. Al establisment usano demócrata eso le parece bien, y a una parte del republicano también, es la facción aislacionista del partido Republicano, de la que viene Trump, la que parece rechazar un estrechamiento de los vínculos transatlánticos y/o lo condicionan a que lo paguen los europeos.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, ahí va el documento de la OIEA, no lo he podido leer todavía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni una puta palabra de los bombardeos ucranianos, parecen Verónica Fumanal.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Quien cojones es Ucrania para pedir eso. A Rusia no se le ocurre hacer un comunicado pidiendo prohibir manifestaciones proucranianas en otro pais



Como decía mi abuela, piojos resucitados. Es lo que tiene dar pábulo a medianías, que luego se creen San Pedro.


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Me recuerdas al mayor monopolio de diligencias en 1825 diciendo que jamás el tren igualaría a los 6 caballos
> 
> Se arruinó al poco tiempo
> 
> Por cierto lo que él perdió, Rockefeller consiguió ser el primer mil millonario del planeta, amañando precio, hundiendo competencia para posterior y seguido conseguir el monopolio más grande de la historia, standard Oil, el 82% del mercado era suyo



Se sabe todavía muy poco sobre la consciencia humana, como para hacer una IA autoconsciente. Furby,s currados, y menos mal.

El gran problema es el totalitarismo y la vigilancia que conlleva, eso si.


----------



## Pat (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son efectos colaterales, Rusia será desmembrada y dejara de dar por culo



Desmembrando a Rusia no es la opción mas optima;
China por el este se hará con Siberia y el Gánster en Chechenia intentaría crear su propio imperio por hablar de solo dos problemas para la desmembramiento de Rusia.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Obvio, si no fuese estupido Putin no hubiese iniciado esta guerra, pero un tonto es la peor persona con la que puedes tratar, las reglas de la logica no le aplican, un hijo puta al menos sabes que no te joderá a no ser que saque algo a cambio, un tonto te joderá incluso aunque el mismo se joda.
> 
> Entre tener de vecino a un tonto o a un hijo puta, elige siempre al hijo puta, el tonto te joderá por deporte, y con Rusia nos ha tocado un vecino tonto.



Otro woke dando por culo, se relevan como zulues en Rorke's Drift.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son efectos colaterales, Rusia será desmembrada y dejara de dar por culo



Antes de que eso suceda, te meteran un Satan 2 por el culo, woke.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Espero que no se crean ese mapa, porque desde que el mundo es mundo los vientos cambian de dirección cuando les parece.
> Una muestra de lo que ya ha ocurrido lamentablemente: la radiación del desastre de Chernobyl se la tragó casi enterita Europa occidental. A Moscú no llegó nada.
> Es lo que podemos esperar si nadie detiene a los monos con lanzamisiles



Parece ser que Moscú fue "defendida" activamente:






Provocaron lluvias artificiales tras Chernobyl | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


Pilotos rusos han descrito cómo crearon nubes artificiales con yoduro de plata para provocar lluvias sobre 4.000m2 de Bielorrusia para proteger Moscu de la radioctividad tras el desastre de Chernobyl.



www.radiocable.com





*Provocaron lluvias artificiales tras Chernobyl*
_
24 abril, 2007



Pilotos rusos han descrito cómo crearon nubes de lluvia artificiales para proteger Moscu de la radioctividad tras el desastre de Chernobyl 1986. Lo cuenta el diario británico The Telegraph que cita las explicaciones del Mayor Aleksei Grushin que sobrevoló repetidamente los cielos de Chernobyl y Bielorusia con cañones llenos de yoduro de plata para crear nubes que «limpiaran» las particulas radioactivas que volaban en direccion a ciudades con grandes poblaciones.
Se calcula que más de 4.000 metros cuadrados de Bielorusia fueron «sacrificados» para proteger a Moscu y otras ciudades com Novgorod o Voroneezh, de los materiales radioactivos toxicos. Las nubes creadas por los aviones y el ioduro de plata provocaron que la lluvia acida cayera sobre zonas menos habitadas… pero expusieron a la poblacion de la zona a una radiocatividad 20 o 30 veces mayor de lo normal, segun los científicos. Moscu siempre ha negado que llevara a cabo misiones de estas caracteristicas, pero en el 20 aniversario del accidente condecoró a muchos de los que lucharon contra ese desastre y entre ellos estaba el mayor Grushin._


(Tampoco sé si esta noticia es muy fiable porque 4000 metros cuadrados es muy poco; es la primera que he encontrado en gúgel.)

Aparte de los testimonios, leí en su día que los patrones de contaminación hacia Moscú son extraños, hay zonas que tienen más contaminación de la que deberían y otras menos, lo que podría ser el resultado de esta lluvia artificial.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Antes de que eso suceda, te meteran un Satan 2 por el culo, woke.



Eso no existe hombre, son mentiras y delirios de un dictador de pacotilla, ya lo estamos viendo. Y os tragais todo

Una superpotencia que tiene que comprar armamento en aliexpress , iran o corea del norte porque es incapaz de producir ni construir . En fin, seguid con vuestros sueños humedos


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Eso no existe hombre, son mentiras y delirios de un dictador de pacotilla, ya lo estamos viendo. Y os tragais todo
> 
> Una superpotencia que tiene que comprar armamento en aliexpress , iran o corea del norte porque es incapaz de producir ni construir . En fin, seguid con vuestros sueños humedos



Claro, solo existe Netflix
RS-28 Sarmat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, solo existe Netflix
> RS-28 Sarmat - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Don't Panic hombrecillo


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> El problema de Espana no es Francia, son los rojos



No sabia que fueras tan gilipollas, rojos en hispanistán? lo que hay son subnormales con su nines, lgtbx de la mano de progretones, liberales y falsos izquierdistas (más bien posmos y troskos) anormal, psoe gobernando con mentalidad de derechuzo y aplaudiendo a un nazi Rayita de nieve, potemos, otra puta del capital y manejado por la cia, el resto ni merece la pena, son mierda. Anormal, la izquierda real nunca ha gobernado tu patético pais. Al ijnore tontolapollas


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Don't Panic hombrecillo



¿Tu eres imbecil o solo subnormal?


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otro woke dando por culo, se relevan como zulues en Rorke's Drift.



Don't panic, aguanta la posición que de seguida te llegan los refuerzos!!


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Tu eres imbecil o solo subnormal?



Resiste y no entres en panico y no te metas en la bebida para ahogar tus penas, ale al ignore por retrasado


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Presiente Birmania


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Don't panic, aguanta la posición que de seguida te llegan los refuerzos!!




*Ladrillofobo*

Himbersor


Desde 17 Jul 2022 


No hay mas preguntas, Señoría.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Ladrillofobo*
> 
> Himbersor
> 
> ...



*«Nunca discutas con un ignorante, te hará descender a su nivel y ahí te vencerá por experiencia»*

No hay más discusión señoría.

PD: Don't panic, ten animo y no decaigas!!


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> *«Nunca discutas con un ignorante, te hará descender a su nivel y ahí te vencerá por experiencia»*
> 
> No hay más discusión señoría.
> 
> PD: Don't panic, ten animo y no decaigas!!



Te repites...


----------



## Salamandra (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> La quita.... solo si no logran el acceso a los recursos energéticos, si logran que Europa tenga acceso/control a los recursos energéticos, no dudes que darán pasos para convertir a la OTAN en una especie de equivalente a la UE, pero a nivel transatlántico.
> 
> China tiene unos 1.300 millones de habitantes, USA 300, la única manera que tiene USA, a largo plazo, de que no le supere China, es anexionandose fusionandose con los 700 millones de europeos.



O crear conflictos en China y Rusia apoyando la fragmentación. Menos pelas para ganar económicamente y menos gente.

Tiene una pega en un mundo globalizado y es que las industrias de armamento generan patentes que además, por su naturaleza, siempre son propiedad de los países y no son poca cosa.. Como muestra los satélites lanzaderas y software que son vitales hoy en la industria civil o el laser que en su primera aplicación civil fue la oftalmología y hoy sirve para cortar con precisión en la industria civil, sin olvidarnos de las centrales nucleares derivadas, de alguna forma de los conocimientos militares.

+Y es que países amenazados que saben que deben hacer su propio armamento acaban brillado tecnológicamente.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La situación en el área de Balakleya y la dirección de Izyum en la noche de 6 de septiembre según las fuentes confiables (porque están allí ahora):
> 
> 1. Balakleya se encuentra en un cerco operativo, en la mañana temprano, el enemigo quiere comenzar el ataque con equipo pesado.
> 
> ...




Una vez que parece la ofensiva en Kherson se estanco y genera dudas. los Otanistas dicen que realmente era una distracción que el ataque principal era éste Balakleya.

Si bien se reportan avances hasta las inmediaciones de Volkhov Yar, ciudad importante por ser un nudo de carreteras, la ciudad de Balakleya sigue en manos Rusas, según algunos canales Telegram el dia de hoy seria clave, tras sorpresa de ayer Rusia deberia reunir tropas y tapar huecos.

Transmitir lo siguiente :

_Si puedo describir la situación sin exagerar, entonces puedo decir lo siguiente: Balakleya sigue siendo nuestra, porque un destacamento de hombres valientes dispuestos a morir no abandonó sus posiciones. Estos chicos necesitan ser moldeados en granito. Los nazis estaban empantanados cerca de Balakleya y ya habían arrojado sus reservas a la batalla. Si no tienen éxito esta noche, la ofensiva finalmente se estancará. ¡Gloria a los valientes! ¡Gloria a la artillería! ¡Gloria a la aviación!_


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Me llevo mi Scatergoris..


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El reactor 3 explotó, hay pruebas, incluso un vídeo de la explosión el el que se ve claramente cómo sale volando la tapa del reactor, puede echar un vistazo al hilo de Fukushima
> También colgamos en su día fotos tomadas por drones donde se ve muy claro que la tapa del reactor 3 había volado.
> El supuesto milagro consistió en mentir a la población porque deberían haber desalojado millones de personas y no lo hicieron. Asumieron el brutal porcentaje de enfermedades causadas por la radiación que no se diagnosticaron como tales, abortos, etc.
> 
> ...



Y, ojo, que hay cosas que no se tienen en cuenta. Por ejemplo, se estima que el número de abortos provocados por el miedo a la radiación de Chernobyl superó al número de muertes atribuidas a la radiación. Y, simplemente, no entran en la estadística. 

Y estamos hablando de cientos de miles... no se puede calcular una cifra exacta, pero se estima que es de ese orden de magnitud.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

La UE dando por culo a Alemania sin que se note mucho...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ghawar (7 Sep 2022)

¿Hola? ¿Hola? ¿Queda alguien en este hilo?. Fff.. parece que la no ofensiva si que era una ofensiva


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Hola? ¿Hola? ¿Queda alguien en este hilo?. Fff.. parece que la no ofensiva si que era una ofensiva



Si, ofende la inteligencia.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Sep 2022)

Joder desde hace unos días aquí solo se habla de economía, que ya no interesa la guerra?


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me llevo mi Scatergoris..



De las respuestas


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

ghawar dijo:


> ¿Hola? ¿Hola? ¿Queda alguien en este hilo?. Fff.. parece que la no ofensiva si que era una ofensiva





arriondas dijo:


> Silencio porque ya fracasó, Galilerdo. Se ha dicho lo que se tenía que decir.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> De las respuestas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182185



Inna ganándose sus treinta denarios de plata...


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ......The New York Times menciona la cooperación militar entre Moscú y Pyongyang, basándose en información supuestamente desclasificada de los servicios de inteligencia sobre la compra por parte de Rusia de millones de proyectiles norcoreanos.



La guerra se gana lonchafineando, seguramente los proyectiles de artilleria que vende Corea del Norte, estan por debajo del precio de fabricacion de los mismos en Rusia, no hay mas misterio, ni interpretaciones extrañas, teniendo como tienen frontera terrestre los dos paises y relaciones cordiales.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

¿Acaso no ha sido así?


----------



## dabuti (7 Sep 2022)

¿Esta ya CIAlensky en Moscú?

Pero si aún ni ha cruzado al este del Dniéper el GHDLGP.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Silencio porque ya fracasó, Galilerdo. Se ha dicho lo que se tenía que decir.





arriondas dijo:


> ¿Acaso no ha sido así?



Pues si lo dices tú sí, será verdad.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pues si lo dices tú sí, será verdad.



Y lo vuelvo a repetir, lo que no sale por la tele... no existe. Los periodistas de un día para otro dejaron de hablar de ello.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2022)

No te enteras, macho, las guerras se ganan con tres cosas; "*oro, oro y mas oro", *la cita es de Napoleon Bonaparte.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



con politicos de los nuestros como esos quien quiere enemigos de fuera...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Piensan que al no tener el arma apenas retroceso, pueden disparar con una pared a su espalda, luego el rebufo incandescente los abrasa o respiran todos los residuos de la combustion del proyectil-cohete-misil.



por eso mismo no se puede dispara en un sitio cerrado ningún arma con descarga posterior de gases.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No te enteras, macho, las guerras se ganan con tres cosas; "*oro, oro y mas oro", *la cita es de Napoleon Bonaparte.



Ucrania aguanta... porque esta "intubada". Con la OTAN metiendo pasta y material, aunque no les salga gratis a ninguno de los dos.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

*Batallas por Balakleya. *

07.09.2022 *coronelcassad* 7 de septiembre.






*Batallas por Balakleya. 07/09/2022*

A las 12:00, según los informes, hay batallas en las afueras de Balakleya (la propia Balakleya está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF), en Verbovka, en el área de Volokhov Yar (el enemigo entró en Volokhov Yar - Izyum road), así como en el área de Semenovka en dirección a Shevchenkovo (en la carretera Chuguev-Kupyansk).
Desde la mañana, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han estado trabajando activamente (por la mañana perdieron un Sushka, el piloto fue evacuado) y artillería, hay informes de que las reservas transferidas por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas ya se han puesto en uso. El enemigo también está trabajando activamente con artillería y MLRS y está poniendo en acción sus reservas previamente concentradas en el área de Chuguev.
En general, hay una creciente crisis operativa grave.

Lo que está sucediendo ahora al norte de Balakleya se parece constantemente al conocido avance del grupo de ataque ISIS en la carretera Itria-Khanasser en enero-febrero de 2016, que creó una amenaza para el cerco operativo del grupo ruso-sirio en Alepo. Luego, las reservas de los "Tigres" y "Hezbalons" se cerraron con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Veamos cómo funciona la "brigada de bomberos" esta vez.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Sep 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> De las respuestas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182185



Que ella trabaja en una agencia fast-check, con Soros agradecido con ella y ella cumpliendo su labor de mercenaria de la desinformación. Como pise Rusia va directa a la cárcel. A los traidores ni agua. Ya se le veia de lejos que era pro otan sin decirlo


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

Parece la ofensiva sur verdaderamente se desinfló. La escusa que solo fue una distracción cae por estar este frente a casi 500 km de la nueva ofensiva y por el alto numero de bajas. La ofensiva Sur no trajo un movimiento de tropas Rusas de norte a sur.

Ahora todas esperanzas Ucras están en la zona norte. Con Twitter echando humo, los Otanistas están eufóricos tras el desastre del Sur.


El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que el enemigo detuvo las operaciones ofensivas a gran escala en la dirección de Kherson debido a las pérdidas sufridas. Durante el día, 1 MiG-29 y 1 Su-25 fueron derribados allí. El enemigo también sufrió pérdidas en personas y equipos. 4 tanques, 11 AFV, 2 carros y más de 150 personas fueron destruidas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y lo vuelvo a repetir, lo que no sale por la tele... no existe. Los periodistas de un día para otro dejaron de hablar de ello.



¿Pero tú de verdad nos estás diciendo que en Kiev andan a tiro limpio, dedicándose al pillaje, que parece aquello Mogadiscio...? ¿Qué el estado ucraniano lleva ya 6 meses desmoronándose?


----------



## eolico (7 Sep 2022)

Es como los equipos ex-sovieticos de los años 60 y 70 que compra zelenski a credito, y que los antiguos paises del pacto de Varsovia sacan de la chatarreria para venderselos a precio de oro.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de verdad nos estás diciendo que en Kiev andan a tiro limpio, dedicándose al pillaje, que parece aquello Mogadiscio...? ¿Qué el estado ucraniano lleva ya 6 meses desmoronándose?



Están como en un barrio chungo. La gente sigue haciendo vida en ellos, pero ya sabemos lo que pasa. Y muchos se han ido en cuanto han podido.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de verdad nos estás diciendo que en Kiev andan a tiro limpio, dedicándose al pillaje, que parece aquello Mogadiscio...? ¿Qué el estado ucraniano lleva ya 6 meses desmoronándose?



Están como en un barrio chungo. La gente sigue haciendo vida en ellos, pero ya sabemos lo que pasa. Y muchos se han ido en cuanto han podido.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

¡Todo por salvar el culo a los nazis ucranianos!


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*La mayoría absoluta de los europeos está a favor de apoyar a Ucrania y reducir la dependencia del gas ruso-
*
Así lo demuestra la encuesta de opinión pública del Eurobarómetro a junio-julio de 2022.

La mayoría absoluta apoya a Ucrania en su lucha contra la invasión de la Federación Rusa. El 78% apoya las sanciones económicas contra las élites y empresas rusas.

El 86-87 % de los encuestados está de acuerdo en que los países de la UE deben invertir más en fuentes de energía renovables y reducir la dependencia del gas ruso.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (7 Sep 2022)

Un off-topic histórico...








Un par de capturas de la "peligrosa" Wikipedia.


Spoiler



Reservas de gas en el planeta.


Spoiler












Reservas de petróleo en el planeta.


Spoiler















En una conferencia del historiador suizo Daniele Ganser escuchamos que el sistema actual requiere de casi 100 millones de barriles de petróleo (159 litros por barril) cada día. Al finalizar la II Guerra Mundial se requerían entre 7 y 10 millones de barriles diarios.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

*La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Balakleya (a las 12:00 07.09.22)*







Según datos de campo, el enemigo continúa moviéndose frente al intestino delgado al oeste del río. Balakleyka medio (parece ser que todavía no ha cruzado a ningún lado). Ahora ha tomado la parte occidental de Volokhov Yar y Semyonovka (también ubicada en la orilla occidental del río). 
Evidentemente, su abastecimiento es su punto más débil, y por ello, ante la insuficiencia del parque de pontones y la capacidad de proteger el cruce de huelgas (aviación rusa en el aire), va por la línea divisoria y así todo se decidirá hoy. entre el área fortificada de Chkalovsky de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y Shevchenkovo. El ritmo rápido en este caso trae tanto ventajas (el enemigo, es decir, las Fuerzas Aliadas, pueden vacilar y correr, pero aún no corren) como problemas. La tripa muy larga es vulnerable en los flancos y será imposible suplirla si la ofensiva se estanca. 
Para resolver este problema, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania necesitan desesperadamente tomar el control de Chkalovskoye. Sin esto, seguir avanzando es muy, muy arriesgado.
Y, sin embargo, sí, en esta configuración, el hecho de que Balakleya no sea la fuerza de ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (donde nuestras fuerzas aún resisten) es como un clavo en el trasero. Y sea como fuere, este es un gran avance ... Solo queda saber para quién será fatal ...


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La mayoría absoluta de los europeos está a favor de apoyar a Ucrania y reducir la dependencia del gas ruso-
> *
> Así lo demuestra la encuesta de opinión pública del Eurobarómetro a junio-julio de 2022.
> 
> ...



No veo ahi el pocentaje de europeos que están dispuestos a pagar por la luz y el gas el pastizal que se está pagando y que se va a pagar.
Lo mismo ese porcentaje cambia.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La mayoría absoluta de los europeos está a favor de apoyar a Ucrania y reducir la dependencia del gas ruso-*
> 
> Así lo demuestra la encuesta de opinión pública del Eurobarómetro a junio-julio de 2022.
> 
> ...



A pesar de todo, cada vez hay mas gente wue empieza a sudar de Zelensky y de Ucrania, y eso que al principio eran antiputin y tal. Normal, la gente cansa de tanta propaganda cutre... Paso también con el covid


----------



## capitán almeida (7 Sep 2022)

Otro día más sin que el comando ukro del pingüino gilipollenko recupere Jersón....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> A pesar de todo, cada vez hay mas gente wue empieza a sudar de Zelensky y de Ucrania, y eso que al principio eran antiputin y tal. Normal, la gente cansa de tanta propaganda cutre... Paso también con el covid



Amigo, el increíble poder del Invierno, refresca ideas y aclara caminos.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Presiente Birmania



Incluyo info de massmierda

. Putin se reúne con jefe de junta de Birmania y exalta relaciones "positivas"


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, exaltó el miércoles las relaciones "positivas" con Birmania, durante una reunión con el jefe de la junta militar del país asiático, Min Aung Hlaing.

"Birmania es nuestro socio confiable de larga data en el Sureste Asiático (...) Nuestras relaciones se desarrollan de manera positiva", dijo Putin en la reunión celebrada durante el Foro Económico Oriental en Vladivostok, en el extremo oriente de Rusia.

La visita de Min Aung Hlaing se da en momentos que los dos países enfrentan aislamiento diplomático: Rusia por su operación en Ucrania y Naipyidó por un golpe militar el año pasado.

Por ello, el Kremlin ha buscado acercarse a países de Oriente Medio, Asia y África.

"Estoy muy orgulloso de usted porque cuando usted llegó al poder en el país, Rusia, por así decirlo, se convirtió en número uno del mundo", dijo Min Aung Hlaing a Putin, según un comunicado del Kremlin.

Agregó que "lo llamaríamos a usted no solo líder de Rusia, sino líder del mundo porque usted controla y organiza la estabilidad alrededor de todo el mundo".

Los dos gobernantes discutieron sobre cooperación e "intercambiaron opiniones sobre las relaciones y la situación internacional", según un comunicado de la junta birmana.

Rusia y China han sido acusados de armar a la junta de Birmania con armas utilizadas para atacar civiles desde el golpe.

Más de 2.200 personas han muerto en la represión a los disidentes en Birmania, según un monitor local.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

El ridículo es lo que están haciendo lo hooligans otaneros intentado alborotar una casa que no es la suya.
Me recuerda a una viñeta de Ibáñez, en la que Mortadelo y Filemón, para que se abriera el acceso secreto a la TIA, tenían que dar vivas al Betis frente a la sede de una peña sevillista.

Estos, tienen que hacer el mongolo para cobrar unos céntimos a final de mes. Así se lo han ordenado.

En fin...


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Muchas de las medidas teóricamente ecologistas de la Agenda 2030, parecen tener objetivos más políticos que ambientalistas.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay que conservar el medio ambiente, pero hay algunos puntos que no me cuadran.
> 
> ...



La Agenda 2030 no me gusta porque no parece estar hecha para favorecer a la gente de la calle, como nosotros, lo veo como un lavado de cara frente a la opinión pública para seguir manteniendo el rebaño en su sitio. Maquillaje, hace muchos años que la ONU perdió su credibilidad.

En cuanto al cambio climático, en su día estudié los datos y en mi opinión muestran claramente que la acción humana ha sido determinante en la evolución del cambio climático actual, está muy relacionado con las emisiones de CO2 humanas. Son los datos.
Edito: tan importantes como las emisiones de CO2 es la capacidad de la masa vegetal para absorberlo y estaremos de acuerdo en que la actividad humana se está cargando el gran sumidero de CO2 que son los océanos

Con el resto de tus opiniones creo que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Amigo, el increíble poder del Invierno, refresca ideas y aclara caminos.



Aqui hubo al principio alguna concentración, cosillas por Ucrania... Se ha ido diluyendo.
El otro dia me quede sorprendido... En casa de mis padres nunca hablamos del tema (con el covid ya fue bastante)... Sale Zelensky por la tele y salta mi santa madre "ya esta el gilipollas este pidiendo otra vez"


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Como tiene que ir la cosa para que los pro rusos y putinianos hayan pasado estas fases:

1º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque son Nazis. 

2º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque entonces Rusia se enfada y puede acabar con toda Europa en una semana y es la III GM.

3º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque hay riesgo de guerra nuclear.

4º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque va a haber un estallido social en Europa debido a como va a ir la economía.

5º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque la gasolina va a costar 10 euros el litro.

6º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque vamos a morir de frío este invierno.

7º.- No debemos apoyar a Ucrania porque es mejor negociar y salvar vidas.

¿Qué será lo próximo?


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

Me refería al plano militar, bombardeos rusos a bajo cero, trincheras embarradas, drones que pueden localizar carne de cañón fácilmente porque los árboles no tiene hojas, puede dar un giro a la guerra.


----------



## alexforum (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> A pesar de todo, cada vez hay mas gente wue empieza a sudar de Zelensky y de Ucrania, y eso que al principio eran antiputin y tal. Normal, la gente cansa de tanta propaganda cutre... Paso también con el covid



Del Covid no se cansaron. Pataleaban los covidiotaa hasta el último momento. Se cansaron cuando empezó la guerra y les cambiaron el guión.


----------



## vitrubio (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El planeta no necesita ser salvado. La Tierra seguirá girando y generando vida con, o sin humanos.
> Es nuestra continuidad como especie-sociedad inteligente la que puede mantenerse, desaparecer o involucionar, como ha sucedido con tantas otras especies
> 
> En cuanto a la robótica, IA, etc acaban con unos trabajos, pero son necesarios otros, como ocurrió con la revolución industrial. Por poner ejemplos, la industria del entretenimiento, servicios varios, investigación en todos los frentes, etc tienen un campo prácticamente ilimitado de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir.
> ...



No se trata del modelo matemático ... si suministras datos falsos , obtendrás resultados falsos.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2022)

Mensaje y consigna del querido líder ruso ante las ofensivas ucranianas en curso tanto en Jersón como en Jarkov













@Javier Castañeda Belmonte @arriondas @delhierro @Sir Torpedo @Alvin Red @rejon @Disturbed @Giles Amaury @Nico @Impresionante @Vercingetorix @HDR @Ufo @Tierra Azul @Scardanelli @wysiwyg @islenio @ghawar @txusky_g @neutral295


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Los putinianos como el cabo chusquero y el chinato han pasado de anunciar la toma de Kiev y amenazar con nukes si se mandaban armas a Ucrania para repeler el asalto a la capital, a amenazar con nukes si liberan Crimea. 

Días muy duros para ellos.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Curiosidades...


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Pero tú de verdad nos estás diciendo que en Kiev andan a tiro limpio, dedicándose al pillaje, que parece aquello Mogadiscio...? ¿Qué el estado ucraniano lleva ya 6 meses desmoronándose?




Siempre, siempre, siempre, para muchos, las cosas son un desastre o no dependiendo de su narrativa. Ese es el gran problema de aquellos que ponen una ideología por delante o que no están dispuestos a escuchar mucho más de lo que dicen sus "afines".
También es clásico lo de decir "lo que no te cuentan los medios" o cosas así....

Ni lo que te cuentan "en los medios", ni lo que te cuenta el "medio coleguita en Telegram", ni tampoco lo que lees en un foro en internet es "la verdad absoluta". 
Esto no lo digo por nadie en concreto, pero si veo que es un rasgo que se repite mucho en el hilo, gente que cree saber toda la verdad desde el sofá de casa.....


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Inkalus (7 Sep 2022)

Si a los ucros no les resulta esta ofensiva las van a pasar putas,...están quemando reservas a punta pala.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Sep 2022)

Que verguenza de hilo, de "conquistamos Kiev en tres días", a "vais a pasar frío este invierno" , no se puede caer tan bajo, una retirada a tiempo es un a victoria putinejos, replegar velas antes de que la ostia sea mas fuerte.


----------



## España1 (7 Sep 2022)

Que pesado, seguro que te aplauden en casa tu Jastucia.

No enmierde


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

vitrubio dijo:


> No se trata del modelo matemático ... si suministras datos falsos , obtendrás resultados falsos.



Es un modelo publicado en abierto, no un apaño hecho por encargo. La persona que lo ha hecho no ha cobrado ni un dolar-euro-libra por hacerlo y está a la vista de todo el mundo

El modelo está publicado en su totalidad, puedes comprobar tú mismo los datos y si lo deseas, haz tus propias modificaciones en tu equipo con los datos que hayas encontrado en fuentes que consideres más fiables.

A mi me consta que los datos con los que trabaja ese modelo son los que hay, cifras contrastadas, pero si encuentras algún fallo en ellos puedes publicar tu propia modelización con nuevos datos y publicarlo. Si encuentras un error, todos te lo agradeceremos. Está publicado para conocer la verdad y de momento, se ha ido cumpliendo


----------



## Ramonmo (7 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que verguenza de hilo, de "conquistamos Kiev en tres días", a "vais a pasar frío este invierno" , no se puede caer tan bajo, una retirada a tiempo es un a victoria putinejos, replegar velas antes de que la ostia sea mas fuerte.



Y, después de esa retirada (si se da) ¿qué crees que pasaría con la población prorrusa de los territorios ocupados por Rusia?


----------



## España1 (7 Sep 2022)

Voy a empezar a ignorar a todos los retrasados que vengan aquí a poner:
Hey putinejas, ya no escribís blabla… habéis tomado Kiev??
Joder, una neurona tienen y la gastan en monear aquí.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Sep 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No veo ahi el pocentaje de europeos que están dispuestos a pagar por la luz y el gas el pastizal que se está pagando y que se va a pagar.
> Lo mismo ese porcentaje cambia.



Cuando el frio apriete en Ucrania, la UE les enviara electricidad gratis y ese regalo no lo pagaran los politicos europeos, *nuestras facturas de electricidad se dispararan, *se vienen cositas, burbujos !!!.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Siempre, siempre, siempre, para muchos, las cosas son un desastre o no dependiendo de su narrativa. Ese es el gran problema de aquellos que ponen una ideología por delante o que no están dispuestos a escuchar mucho más de lo que dicen sus "afines".
> También es clásico lo de decir "lo que no te cuentan los medios" o cosas así....
> 
> Ni lo que te cuentan "en los medios", ni lo que te cuenta el "medio coleguita en Telegram", ni tampoco lo que lees en un foro en internet es "la verdad absoluta".
> Esto no lo digo por nadie en concreto, pero si veo que es un rasgo que se repite mucho en el hilo, gente que cree saber toda la verdad desde el sofá de casa.....



Si tienes acceso a fuentes primarias, la percepción cambia, y mucho.


----------



## Inkalus (7 Sep 2022)

Por cierto las guerras en en el este son acojonantes. No sé si tiene que ver el carácter de allí que es muy dado al sacrificio y la resignación pero esos soldados que se lanzan al matadero aunque les llueva artillería a punta pala es sorprendente. Mueren como chinches pero aun así siguen hacia adelante y en ambos bandos por cierto. 

No creo que ningún ejercito occidental soportase una guerra así. Y no por medios que también si no por el mismo espíritu de lucha. Incluso cuando los paises occidentales tenian espíritu de lucha,la guerra en el este es otra cosa es algo que sobrepasa a la lógica.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

capitán almeida dijo:


> Otro día más sin que el comando ukro del pingüino gilipollenko recupere Jersón....



*Las hostias que está recibiendo la federación rusa en los últimos días saldrá en los libros de historia, pero no por lo bien que lo ha hecho Rusia.*

Y ahora que te he corregido... Te gusta Putin, reconócelo...te pone tontuelo? chusquero de mierda.....


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

* Los resultados de la operación especial en Ucrania en la noche del 6 de septiembre:

⚔La situación en los frentes:

◽En la dirección de Járkov,* las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia avanzan lentamente en el área de Rubézhnoye, Verjny Saltov, Bayrak y Peremoga. Hay informes no confirmados sobre la toma del pueblo de Shestakovo.

* ◽En la dirección de Izyum,* el enemigo lanzó un ataque contra Balakleya, poniendo la ciudad en un cerco operativo. El enemigo pudo ocupar las aldeas de Verbovka y Yakovenkovo, pero no pudo entrar en Balakleya. La aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está trabajando con éxito en las posiciones del enemigo, la sede del control operativo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido destruida. La lucha continúa.

* ◽En la dirección de Artemovsk (Bajmut),* las fuerzas aliadas pudieron avanzar al norte de Gorlovka y finalmente expulsar al enemigo de Kodema. Los grupos de asalto de PMC Wagner han establecido el control sobre Kodema. La liberación de la aldea permitirá desarrollar la ofensiva hacia Zaitsevo y facilitar el acceso a Bajmut desde el sur.

* ◽En la dirección de Donetsk,* el Ejército de la RPD está luchando en los suburbios de Donetsk. El batallón Somalí y el regimiento 11 de la Milicia Popular de la RPD expulsaron al enemigo de sus posiciones cerca del puente y en la estación de semillas de Donetsk. Con el apoyo de vehículos blindados, las fuerzas aliadas entraron al territorio del pueblo de Pervomaiskoye.

* ◽En la dirección sur,* los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron continuar los ataques en todos los sectores durante el día, pero los sectores de Andreevka y Olguino siguieron siendo los más activos.

* - En el sector de Andreevka,* las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, continúan los intentos de afianzarse en la orilla sur del río Ingulets. Durante toda la noche y hasta la madrugada, los militantes transfirieron refuerzos, pero en la primera mitad del día, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas desactivaron tres cruces existentes y nuestra artillería no permitió que se construyera un nuevo cruce. Sin embargo, a pesar de los fracasos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Sujoi Stavok, los militantes lanzaron un ataque contra Belogorka, pero nuestra aviación destruyó la agrupación enemiga en esta dirección.

* - En el sector de Olguino,* las fuerzas rusas mantienen líneas defensivas en las afueras del sur de Olgino, al sur de Vysokopole y al suroeste de Novovoznesensky. Ninguna de las partes ha hecho ningún progreso significativo.

*Ataque terrorista. *
En Berdyansk se cometió un acto terrorista cerca del edificio de la administración de la ciudad: el automóvil del comandante de Berdyansk, Artem Bardin, explotó. El comandante se encuentra en el hospital en estado grave.

*"Llegadas". *
Una vez más, Donetsk, Gorlovka y Yasinovataya fueron bombardeados por las formaciones ucranianas. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan atacando Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

* "Calibración". *
En el área de Olguino, el puesto de mando de la brigada 59 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido, más de 50 militantes fueron liquidados y alrededor de 40 resultaron heridos. Además, se destruyeron más de 11 unidades de equipo militar. En el área de Artemovsk, fueron atacados puntos de despliegue de unidades de las brigadas 54 y 93 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. En Járkov, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia llevaron a cabo varios ataques con misiles en la ubicación del batallón nacional Kraken en el centro de la ciudad.

*En el mundo.*
Israel lanzó un ataque con misiles contra el aeropuerto de Alepo, en el norte de Siria. Los medios locales informan sobre un bombardeo en el aeropuerto de Damasco.

* ⚡ De interés. *
OIEA presentó el informe sobre los resultados de su visita a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie. A pesar de que los miembros de la misión fueron testigos de los ataques ucranianos a la planta, el informe no especifica nada sobre quién exactamente bombardeó la central de energía nuclear de Zaporozhie.


----------



## Expected (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La mayoría absoluta de los europeos está a favor de apoyar a Ucrania y reducir la dependencia del gas ruso-*
> 
> Así lo demuestra la encuesta de opinión pública del Eurobarómetro a junio-julio de 2022.
> 
> ...



Uy qué porcentaje más bajo. El % de europeos que apoyaba la invasión de Irak por tener armas de destrucción masiva era incluso más alto. Son unas encuestas altamente fiables del sentir del pueblo Europeo, sin duda.


----------



## Expected (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Aqui hubo al principio alguna concentración, cosillas por Ucrania... Se ha ido diluyendo.
> El otro dia me quede sorprendido... En casa de mis padres nunca hablamos del tema (con el covid ya fue bastante)... Sale Zelensky por la tele y salta mi santa madre "ya esta el gilipollas este pidiendo otra vez"



Gran y sabia madre


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El planeta no necesita ser salvado. La Tierra seguirá girando y generando vida con, o sin humanos.
> Es nuestra continuidad como especie-sociedad inteligente la que puede mantenerse, desaparecer o involucionar, como ha sucedido con tantas otras especies
> 
> En cuanto a la robótica, IA, etc acaban con unos trabajos, pero son necesarios otros, como ocurrió con la revolución industrial. Por poner ejemplos, la industria del entretenimiento, servicios varios, investigación en todos los frentes, etc tienen un campo prácticamente ilimitado de puestos de trabajo sin cubrir.
> ...




Puedes poner un ejemplo de modelo matemático que haya sido capaz de predecir algo en alguna parte?


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*El batacazo silencioso de la economía rusa 

La industria es el sector más afectado en un país que cerrará el 2022 con una recesión severa.*

El impacto de las sanciones impuestas por los países occidentales en Rusia como represalia por la guerra en Ucrania está afectando la economía del país, que, según cifras oficiales y estimaciones de organismos internacionales, cerrará el 2022 en una situación de recesión severa.


La economía rusa se contrajo un 4,9% en junio en comparación con un año antes, según el Kremlin, cifra en línea con las estimaciones de las principales instituciones económicas. En abril, el Banco Mundial pronosticó una recesión del 11,2% en el conjunto del 2022 en Rusia, y el mismo banco central ruso espera un retroceso del producto interior bruto (PIB, el indicador que mide la dimensión de una economía) del 7,9% este año. Por comparar: el 2009, el peor año de la crisis financiera, la disminución del PIB español fue del 3,8%. 









El batacazo silencioso de la economía rusa


La industria es el sector más afectado en un país que cerrará el 2022 con una recesión severa




es.ara.cat


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Uy qué porcentaje más bajo. El % de europeos que apoyaba la invasión de Irak por tener armas de destrucción masiva era incluso más alto. Son unas encuestas altamente fiables del sentir del pueblo Europeo, sin duda.



Muchas veces las encuestas son como los datos de audiencias televisivas. Se las sacan de la manga, y listo.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*Documentos del Kremlin admiten una fuerte recesión de la economía rusa y fuga masiva de cerebros.










Documentos del Kremlin admiten una fuerte recesión de la economía rusa y fuga masiva de cerebros


La agencia estadounidense Bloomberg asegura haber accedido a documentos internos del Gobierno ruso que admiten un oscuro panorama económico.




okdiario.com




*


----------



## JAGGER (7 Sep 2022)

Epidemia de Hemorroides.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*Rusia corre el riesgo de entrar en una recesión más profunda a medida que las sanciones le desgasten.*



Un informe interno calcula el impacto real de la guerra y del aislamiento ruso
Rusia dejará de tener acceso a productos y servicios básicos de otros países
La escasez energética podría llegar al país de Putin tras un recorte de demanda









Rusia corre el riesgo de entrar en una recesión más profunda a medida que las sanciones le desgasten


Rusia corre el riesgo de entrar en una recesión más profunda a medida que las sanciones hagan mella en sectores estratégicos de su economía. La contracción será más contundente de lo que se espera actualmente y mayor que lo que recogen las cifras que da el país públicamente, según advierte un...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## vitrubio (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Es un modelo publicado en abierto, no un apaño hecho por encargo. La persona que lo ha hecho no ha cobrado ni un dolar-euro-libra por hacerlo y está a la vista de todo el mundo
> 
> El modelo está publicado en su totalidad, puedes comprobar tú mismo los datos y si lo deseas, haz tus propias modificaciones en tu equipo con los datos que hayas encontrado en fuentes que consideres más fiables.
> 
> A mi me consta que los datos con los que trabaja ese modelo son los que hay, cifras contrastadas, pero si encuentras algún fallo en ellos puedes publicar tu propia modelización con nuevos datos y publicarlo. Si encuentras un error, todos te lo agradeceremos. Está publicado para conocer la verdad y de momento, se ha ido cumpliendo



No hay fuentes fiables .... y no necesito perder el tiempo en buscar datos o hacer mis propias simulaciones porque sé de buena tinta que nos mienten en todo.

Engañaron al pueblo americano y amañaron unas elecciones en la puta cara del mundo entero .
Nos han mentido con el Covid
Nos mienten con Rusia

Hay que ser muy incauto para creer que no nos mienten con los datos de población o recursos ...

En fin ....


----------



## Expected (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Documentos del Kremlin admiten una fuerte recesión de la economía rusa y fuga masiva de cerebros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los cerebros de nuestros políticos sí que se fugaron hace tiempo...


----------



## visaman (7 Sep 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un off-topic histórico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si esto es matrix el petróleo no existe es una mera simulación con estimulación sensorial


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*La peor recesión rusa en 30 años condena a la “generación de Putin”: la guerra y la crisis económica arruinan su futuro.

Los jóvenes tienen escasa proyección profesional ante la salida de las multinacionales y las sanciones por la invasión a Ucrania*

Según Chris Weafer, de la asesoría estratégica Macro-Advisory, “en marzo y abril, las sanciones afectaron principalmente el sistema financiero”, pero* a partir del verano boreal llegarán a la sociedad en general. “Una disminución de los ingresos, sumada a la inflación, reducirá muy probablemente los niveles de ingresos de la gente”, pronostica este experto.* 










La peor recesión rusa en 30 años condena a la “generación de Putin”: la guerra y la crisis económica arruinan su futuro


Los jóvenes tienen escasa proyección profesional ante la salida de las multinacionales y las sanciones por la invasión a Ucrania




www.infobae.com


----------



## El Promotor (7 Sep 2022)

- A ver, mis generales. Denme el informe de los avances de nuestro glorioso ejército en los frentes de Jersón y Jarkov.








Silencio estremecedor en la sala...













@Tierra Azul @kerevienteya @-carrancas @arriondas @delhierro @Nico @Alvin Red @alfonbass @Disturbed @keylargof @rejon @Azog el Profanador @visaman @ZHU DE @Javier Castañeda Belmonte @terro6666 @islenio @HDR @Impresionante @Gubelkian


----------



## terro6666 (7 Sep 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Y, después de esa retirada (si se da) ¿qué crees que pasaría con la población prorrusa de los territorios ocupados por Rusia?



Me refería a los foreros prorrusos, pero bueno te contestare, al igual que ha hecho rusia durante toda su existencia cuando a invadido un país, llenar ese país de rusos hasta desbancar a lo propios, creo que ucrania debería hacer igual, no permitir partidos prorusos ,prensa prorusa y cualquier tipo de apoyo a rusia debería ser perseguido, y todos los que han luchado del lado de rusia, juzgados y una vez cumplan su condena expulsados del pais


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*La economía rusa se contraerá este año hasta un 10% por las sanciones.












La economía rusa se contraerá este año hasta un 10% por las sanciones | DW | 29.04.2022


El Banco Central de Rusia bajó los tipos de interés del 17% al 14% al considerar controlada la espiral inflacionista. La economía del país volvería a crecer en 2024.




www.dw.com




*


----------



## ciruiostar (7 Sep 2022)

vitrubio dijo:


> No se trata del modelo matemático ... si suministras datos falsos , obtendrás resultados falsos.



El clima no es algo tan simplón como para moldearlo correctamente es un sistema multifactorial y caótico cuyo funcionamiento y variables no se entienden del todo, es por eso que las predicciones meteorológicas suelen fallar tanto, mas aun intentar ver el comportamiento futuro de la estructura climática como un todo parece hasta un ejercicio de pura soberbia.


----------



## Ramonmo (7 Sep 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Me refería a los foreros prorrusos, pero bueno te contestare, al igual que ha hecho rusia durante toda su existencia cuando a invadido un país, llenar ese país de rusos hasta desbancar a lo propios, creo que ucrania debería hacer igual, no permitir partidos prorusos ,prensa prorusa y cualquier tipo de apoyo a rusia debería ser perseguido, y todos los que han luchado del lado de rusia, juzgados y una vez cumplan su condena expulsados del pais



En resumidas cuentas, que en tu opinión habría que expulsar del Donbás y Crimea a todo hombre, mujer o niño que hable ruso, poco más o menos ¿no?

Había por ahí una palabra que describía eso que dices, a ver si caes en cuál era...


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*ANÁLISIS | "A fuego lento": Rusia esquiva el colapso económico pero el declive ha comenzado-










ANÁLISIS | "A fuego lento": Rusia esquiva el colapso económico pero el declive ha comenzado


Seis meses después de invadir Ucrania, la economía de Rusia dependiente del petróleo está en una profunda recesión, pero está demostrando ser mucho más resistente de lo esperado.




cnnespanol.cnn.com




*


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Uy qué porcentaje más bajo. El % de europeos que apoyaba la invasión de Irak por tener armas de destrucción masiva era incluso más alto. Son unas encuestas altamente fiables del sentir del pueblo Europeo, sin duda.



La borregada va donde le dicen, entonces los yankees eran los buenos y los iraquies los malos, ahora los rusos son demonios y los ukronazis santos, no hay más.

Los máss mierdas están servicio de USA/OTAN, es lo que hay


----------



## Egam (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son efectos colaterales, Rusia será desmembrada y dejara de dar por culo



Las ganas que tú tienes de recibir un topol


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, que en tu opinión habría que expulsar del Donbás y Crimea a todo hombre, mujer o niño que hable ruso, poco más o menos ¿no?
> 
> Había por ahí una palabra que describía eso que dices, a ver si caes en cuál era...



Son los mismos que ponían a parir a que los que no se vacunaron. Y lo harán con los que coman carne, con los "cochistas", etc


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Voy a empezar a ignorar a todos los retrasados que vengan aquí a poner:
> Hey putinejas, ya no escribís blabla… habéis tomado Kiev??
> Joder, una neurona tienen y la gastan en monear aquí.



Yo no, por necesidad personal, quiero ver como la termodinámica hace su trabajo.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Sep 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, que en tu opinión habría que expulsar del Donbás y Crimea a todo hombre, mujer o niño que hable ruso, poco más o menos ¿no?
> 
> Había por ahí una palabra que describía eso que dices, a ver si caes en cuál era...



Le ha faltado lo de detenerlos y después fusilarlos (como ya han hecho en otros caso, por ejemplo el negociador que envió el propio Zelenski y de un día para otro de ser de su entera confianza, pasó a tildarlo de espia sin una sola prueba) da igual que sean Rusos o pro Rusos, que no haya pruebas, por si acaso, mejor curarse en salud. Y cerrar cualquier partido político que pueda oponerse a Zelenksi y quitarle votos en elecciones futuras (bueno esto ya se ha hecho) o mejor, no permitir ni votar, como ya ha ordenado Zelenski (en zonas pro Rusas) Y si la prensa no dice lo que quiere (a día de hoy esto es imposible, pero nunca se sabe en el futuro) todos encarcelados, aunque no haya pruebas, como han hecho los Polacos con el periodista Español (y Ruso) Y cualquiera que no agache la cabeza y obedezca cualquier órden que se le de sea del tipo que sea, que se le considere traidor y encarcelamiento o fusiolamiento....Lo que se llama ser un dictador (que era de lo que tachaba la prensa Europea a Zelenski hasta que se dió órden de ensalzarlo) Y de paso, estatuas conmemorativas de nazis en cada ciudad de Ucrania por el servicio prestado y otra del amo Biden. Puestos a soltar barbaridades....

Lo de no permitir Rusos ya se ha estado haciendo estos años, que pregunten a muchos de ellos en el Dombás.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

*¡Energodar bajo ataque enemigo!

Los militantes ucranianos comenzaron un bombardeo masivo de Energodar.

Como resultado del bombardeo, la ciudad quedó temporalmente sin energía.

La potencia de la 6ª unidad de poder de la central nuclear se ha reducido a 135-140 MW.

Se está especificando información sobre las víctimas.*

Vladimir Rogov, miembro de la administración militar-civil de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Atalaya (7 Sep 2022)

Creo que estamos en un momento crítico, los ukros están vaciando unas reservas que en el caso algunos equipos como los aviones y carros de combate principales no van a poder reponer, los almacenes de los países del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia ya han sido vaciados del material de origen soviético que tenían y no se observa intención por parte de la OTAN de suministrar carros occidentales que tripulados por tropas no adiestradas podrían suponer un rotundo fracaso.

Los pequeños cambios territoriales son irrelevantes, el objetivo ruso es cuestionar la hegemonía unipolar de USA, para ello tiene que demostrar el declive otánico sobre el terreno y eso se consigue debilitando al ejercito ukro y dando una estocada final cuando llegue el momento propicio, como en Siria cuando el objetivo era acabar con el mayor número posible de yidahistas, lo que enervaba a algunos colegas del hilo de Siria que clamaban por avances rápidos y no comprendían las tácticas rusas, esta es una guerra de desgaste cuyos objetivos van mucho más allá de Ucrania y tiene una componente política que no se suele analizar.

Incluso se podría llegar a afirmar que *la guerra de Ucrania tiene muy poco que ver con Ucrania*


----------



## Salamandra (7 Sep 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Son efectos colaterales, Rusia será desmembrada y dejara de dar por culo



Ahh, así que eres tú y los que son como tu los que deciden como se organizan los pueblos. Pero Ucrania, la Ucrania que a tí te gusta porque la real tomó este devenir tras muchas maniobras políticas de terceros esa sí que puede decidir por encima de los tratados internacionales que ella misma firma.

Así se entiende muy bien esta guerra, que es tan injusta como todas las guerras, pero era muy pero que muy fácil haber evitado, salvo que metamos en la ecuación ambiciones territoriales que nunca fueron de quienes las propugnaron.

En los tribunales condenan al ejecutor del crimen pero también al inductor y al que lo financia. De hecho cuando son varios que se asocian para delinquir es un agravante, como la mafia.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

Por Irene Vallejo en su fantástico libro "El infinito en un junco", me enteré de cómo surgió el pergamino.

Uno de los Ptolomeos de Alejandría, celoso de la biblioteca que había organizado Pérgamo, decidió bloquearles y embargarles por tiempo indefinido, todas las partidas de papiro egipcio que aquellos habían adquirido.

Los de Pérgamo le dieron vueltas al tema y acabaron inventando el pergamino, que no es si no una piel de cordero convenientemente trabajada. Solo reseñar, que la mayoría, si no todos los códices medievales son de pergamino.

Con la aplastante mayoría de faltos que se han enseñoreado de occidente, descarto totalmente que demos con el sustituto al gas abundante y barato de procedencia rusa.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

*Frente Izyum: la situación cerca de Balakleya a las 13:30 del 7 de septiembre de 2022*

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan las operaciones ofensivas en las cercanías de Balakleya. Durante la tarde y la noche de ayer, las unidades ucranianas avanzaron desde sus posiciones en Ivanovka y se acercaron al asentamiento de Vóljov Yar.

▪Los datos sobre el control de Vóljov Yar varían: hay un video con soldados ucranianos en el cruce de caminos en el centro del pueblo, pero otras fuentes afirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se consolidaron y avanzaron más al norte por la carretera a Kupyansk.

▪El enemigo aún no ha entrado en Balakleya.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están llevando a cabo ataques de artillería contra las fuerzas y reservas ucranianas que avanzan, y los aviones de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas también están trabajando en objetivos.

Por el momento, Balakleya continúa en el cerco operativo y en la zona de alcance por fuego de la artillería ucraniana.

A ver si llegan de una vez los refuerzos rusos.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo no, por necesidad personal, quiero ver como la termodinámica hace su trabajo.



Que cabrón. Cómo sois los de ciencias. Jajajaj


----------



## Caracalla (7 Sep 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Voy a empezar a ignorar a todos los retrasados que vengan aquí a poner:
> Hey putinejas, ya no escribís blabla… habéis tomado Kiev??
> Joder, una neurona tienen y la gastan en monear aquí.



Ya tardas. Yo lo hago de modo automático. No son usuarios, son CM y/o bots. Es un error no meterlos en el ignore.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si tienes acceso a fuentes primarias, la percepción cambia, y mucho.



Puedes tener acceso a "fuentes primarias", pero es imposible que tengas una percepción de lo que ocurre con millones de personas, que es lo que forma un país, pero absolutamente imposible


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

La cosa se complica en este frente para Rusia.

*Resumen a las 14:50 (hora de Moscú):*

1. Unidades Especiales de Respuesta Rápida "Omega" y "TOLPAR" se pusieron en contacto, todo bien, siguen luchando (comunicación directa con una persona de la unidad).

2. El enemigo está tratando de atravesar la parte este de Balakleya.

3. Izyum bajo ataque con HIMARS.

4. El enemigo usó 9.000 personas contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

5. Nuestras reservas casi se acercaron a Balakleya pero entraron en la batalla.

6. El enemigo atrae el máximo número de personal militar a Balakleya.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Lo vuelvo a repetir o Rusia envía minimo 50.000 hombres más con su equivalente de tanques, blindados y artilleria o la cosa se puede estancar indefinidamente.

Putiniano, sal del monasterio coño.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

⚡Ataque de la UAF a Shevchenkove empantanado ⚡




> Por el momento, la situación en el arco Shevchenkovo-Volkhov Yar se ha estabilizado. El enemigo trató de encontrar formas de acercarse a Shevchenkovo, pero fue destruido o rechazado. Los neonazis no entraron en el pueblo. Transmiten las fuentes del proyecto @wargonzo en la región de Kharkiv.
> En cualquier caso, es demasiado pronto para alegrarse. Pero el coraje de nuestros muchachos es innegable. Hoy fue un día realmente duro. Sin embargo, aún no ha terminado...


----------



## terro6666 (7 Sep 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, que en tu opinión habría que expulsar del Donbás y Crimea a todo hombre, mujer o niño que hable ruso, poco más o menos ¿no?
> 
> Había por ahí una palabra que describía eso que dices, a ver si caes en cuál era...



En Ucrania todos hablan ruso, lo que digo es que quien apoye a los invasores rusos a tomar por culo del país.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Sep 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Por cierto las guerras en en el este son acojonantes. No sé si tiene que ver el carácter de allí que es muy dado al sacrificio y la resignación pero esos soldados que se lanzan al matadero aunque les llueva artillería a punta pala es sorprendente. Mueren como chinches pero aun así siguen hacia adelante y en ambos bandos por cierto.
> 
> No creo que ningún ejercito occidental soportase una guerra así. Y no por medios que también si no por el mismo espíritu de lucha. Incluso cuando los paises occidentales tenian espíritu de lucha,la guerra en el este es otra cosa es algo que sobrepasa a la lógica.



Pierden menos porque tenían menos pero además conocen en propia carne lo que significa una soberanía asquerosa.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La cosa se complica en este frente para Rusia.
> 
> *Resumen a las 14:50 (hora de Moscú):*
> 
> ...




animos que ya son vuestros


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

Como casi todos sabemos, la doctrina militar de Rusia es de carácter puramente defensiva.
Así que la prioridad de los rusos es la defensa... lo más importante es la defensa de Rusia
y la mayor amenaza militar para Rusia es la OTAN, no el ejército ucraniano. Es la defensa
de la patria rusa lo que tiene prioridad sobre cualquier objetivo en Ucrania.

Mi opinión es que Rusia no se está comprometiendo sus mejores armas y aviones a la OME
porque están mirando mas lejos y se están resguardando para una guerra contra la OTAN 

Es por lo que hablamos de ritmos: que una rápida y contundente victoria sobre Ucrania 
dejaría, entre otras cosas a medias, a una gran parte de la población pro-nazi resurgir.

Sin embargo, una larga y meticulosa acción de desgaste matará a todos los elementos 
susceptibles pro-nazis y a la mayoría de los apesebrados "neutrales" que se arrastran
tras su gobierno y que no tienen ningún problema con el genocidio de rusos desde 2014. 
Lo que queda de la población será eliminada de elementos problemáticos que enredarán
en contra de su gobierno que mató a sus queridos cabezahuecas.

Poco a poco... Y luego, de repente.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Turquia fuera de la Otan recibiria hostias por todos los lados, ni aliados, ni amigos.



Cierto. Es lo que tiene el pragmatismo indolente de Erdogan. Pero algunos decían que era un genio...


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> animos que ya son vuestros



No han podido en Jerson, en la frontera con Rusia lo unico que pueden provocar es que Putin deje de hacerse el sueco y haga el ruso para variar.

----------

Por cierto Kodema esta ya firmemente en manos Republicanas. Otro pueblo para el saco.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, que en tu opinión habría que expulsar del Donbás y Crimea a todo hombre, mujer o niño que hable ruso, poco más o menos ¿no?
> 
> Había por ahí una palabra que describía eso que dices, a ver si caes en cuál era...



También hay mucho "rusófono" que está en contra de la invasión, el mismo Zelensky lo es, por ejemplo


----------



## EUROPIA (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (7 Sep 2022)

Ya, ya hemos visto Irán, Afganistán los terririos de Israel para saber lo que le espera también a Siria.

Por lo demás que Rusia no va a recobrar los bienes confiscados, salvo que cobre con lo que se dejaron en su territorio lo robado fuera ,ni cotiza. Pero para eso no hacía falta una guerra, sólo hacía falta ganas de robar y si no que se lo cuenten a los venezolanos o a los bolivianos también muy recientemente, entre otros.

Rusia, no ha perdido la guerra de Ucrania y muy mucho deben cambiar las cosas para que suceda.

Ahh y tampoco fue guerra Irak, ni tampoco Afganistán. Además hasta que no se anexione territorio no veo por qué van a tener que pagar nada, serían las repúblicas rebeldes a las que Rusia ayuda. Vamos lo mismo que otros que yo me conozco en Siria apoyando a lo más asqueroso de las facciones en conflicto.


----------



## chemarin (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La cosa se complica en este frente para Rusia.
> 
> *Resumen a las 14:50 (hora de Moscú):*
> 
> ...



Rusia bajo el liderazgo de Putin va a aprender a las malas que las peleas o se empiezan para ganarlas o se pasan canutas, no ha querido poner toda la fuerza inicialmente y ahora se ven a la defensiva y con un conflicto que va a alargarse indefinidamente. Y los "genios" del hilo alabando unas supuestas jugadas maestras de Putin que no veo por ninguna parte. Veremos a ver si a Putin no le cuesta el liderazgo.


----------



## cryfar74 (7 Sep 2022)

MoA - Ukraine Loses Soldiers - Europe Its Economies - All For No Gain


*Ucrania pierde soldados - Europa sus economías - Todo sin beneficio*

Cuando Ucrania lanzó su 'contraofensiva' de Kherson el 29 de agosto, estaba bastante horrorizado y juzgué que estaba destinada al fracaso :



> Para romper las líneas rusas reforzadas ahora se habrían necesitado más tropas de las que estaban disponibles.
> Estoy seguro de que el ejército ucraniano sabía que esta ofensiva fracasaría.
> Por razones políticas, Zelenski les ordenó lanzarlo de todos modos. Ahora hay más de 1000 vidas ucranianas y rusas perdidas por nada más que algunos titulares sensacionalistas y óptica política.



Más de 3.000 ucranianos han muerto hasta ahora en la ofensiva de Kherson sin haber hecho ningún progreso significativo. Se perdieron cientos de tanques y vehículos blindados. Una docena de aviones y helicópteros ucranianos han sido derribados. Todo el material procedía de "occidente", que ahora ha vaciado su stock de armas soviéticas. No vendrán más pronto.

Por lo tanto, Ucrania desperdició su oportunidad de mantener una línea contra cualquier nuevo movimiento significativo del lado de Rusia. Esos movimientos vendrán.

Pero lo que realmente me molesta es el costo humano de esta ofensiva.

Nunca he estado en guerra. Pero he tenido un entrenamiento de oficial militar decente a tiempo completo durante varios años más períodos de reserva de varios meses en batallones de servicio activo. He leído muchos libros y visto docenas de películas sobre la lucha en primera línea en la Primera y Segunda Guerra Mundial, Corea, Vietnam, Afganistán, etc. Si uno reflexiona sobre esos eventos y los detalles descritos en las representaciones, uno tiene una "sensación" de tales conflictos. . Luego están las matemáticas operativas, como el número de proyectiles de artillería disparados por kilómetro cuadrado, la densidad de tropas y el número de víctimas inevitables de tales bombardeos de artillería.

Los soldados ucranianos nunca tuvieron la oportunidad de resistir el poder del ejército ruso. Ninguno en absoluto. Eso fue reconocible desde el mismo comienzo de la guerra. Que el gobierno ucraniano y sus patrocinadores trataran de resistir el ataque fue ilógico.

El 'occidente' debería haberse rendido y hacer las concesiones que Rusia había exigido. Tendrá que hacer esos de todos modos.

El gobierno ucraniano ha controlado estrictamente los medios de comunicación y cualquier información desde el frente. Solo hemos tenido informes rusos de un gran número de bajas ucranianas. Algunos dudan de los números que dan los rusos. Yo no. En su mayoría encajan con lo que aprendí y con los cálculos.

Ahora, un reportero _del Washington Post_ obtuvo acceso a los hospitales donde los soldados ucranianos heridos involucrados en ese 'contraataque' intentan recuperarse. El informe de John Hudson es sombrío incluso si no es del frente y se detiene en las escenas más dolorosas:

Soldados ucranianos heridos revelan el alto costo de la ofensiva de Kherson

Como la pieza está detrás de un muro de pago, la citaré extensamente:



> En habitaciones de hospital con poca luz en el sur de Ucrania, soldados con extremidades amputadas, heridas de metralla, manos mutiladas y articulaciones destrozadas contaron las *desventajas desequilibradas*que enfrentaron sus unidades en los primeros días de una nueva ofensiva para expulsar a las fuerzas rusas de la ciudad estratégica de Kherson.
> *Los soldados dijeron que carecían de la artillería necesaria para desalojar a las fuerzas atrincheradas de Rusia y describieron una enorme brecha tecnológica con sus adversarios mejor equipados. *Las entrevistas proporcionaron algunos de los primeros relatos directos de un impulso para recuperar el territorio capturado que es tan sensible que los comandantes militares ucranianos han prohibido a los reporteros visitar las líneas del frente.
> ...
> *"Perdimos a cinco personas por cada una de ellas",* dijo Ihor, un comandante de pelotón de 30 años que se lesionó la espalda cuando el tanque en el que viajaba se estrelló contra una zanja.
> ...



Los soldados en el segundo intento de 'contraofensiva' al sureste de Kharkiv tendrán un destino similar.

Mi mejor conjetura es que las pérdidas ucranianas no son cinco, sino diez veces mayores que las del lado ruso. Un ataque, a través de la estepa abierta, a una fuerza blindada tecnológicamente superior es una misión suicida.

Los soldados rusos no pueden llevar teléfonos móviles. Por qué a los soldados ucranianos se les permite tenerlos y usarlos está más allá de mí. ¿Se quieren suicidar?

El suicidio es a lo que los políticos europeos han comprometido sus economías y sociedades. ¿Quién sabía que se necesita energía, lo más barata posible, para fundir acero, aluminio y vidrio?






más grande


> SGM World News @SGMWorldnews - 10:13 UTC · 7 de septiembre de 2022
> ÚLTIMA HORA: 40 directores ejecutivos de productores de metal europeos escribieron una carta abierta a Ursula von der Leyen y la Comisión Europea advirtiendo sobre una "amenaza existencial" para la industria a medida que aumentan los precios de la energía.



Sin fundición de acero, sin impuestos de las fundiciones de acero y sus trabajadores. Sin fundición de acero, sin reembolso del crédito otorgado. Las grandes pérdidas bancarias que se avecinan ahora provocarán otra grave crisis bancaria. Menos dinero para el estado significa menos pensiones y atención médica.

Esto es ruinoso para los estados europeos y sus habitantes. Mientras tanto, los políticos estadounidenses, los ideólogos neoconservadores y los hombres de dinero detrás de todo el plan de usar a Ucrania contra Rusia se están partiendo de risa.



> Tuomas Malinen @mtmalinen - 8:53 UTC · 7 de septiembre de 2022
> Les digo gente que la situación en #Europa es mucho peor de lo que muchos entienden.
> Estamos esencialmente al borde de otra crisis bancaria, un colapso de nuestra base industrial y hogares, y por lo tanto al borde del colapso de nuestras economías.
> También estamos totalmente a merced de las autoridades, y tenemos muy poco conocimiento de lo que han planeado.
> ...



Alemania está probablemente en la peor situación. El canciller Olaf Scholz reaccionó a la operación militar de Rusia con una moralización histérica que estaba más allá de cualquier racionalidad. Su gobierno depende de los políticos verdes de su gabinete. Estos son locos ideológicos testarudos. Alemania, bajo la grave amenaza de apagones, ahora desmantelará tres plantas de energía nuclear perfectamente buenas y reiniciará viejas y sucias centrales eléctricas de carbón que se suponía que iban a ser desmanteladas. ¿Qué tan verde es eso?

Así es como lo ve el presidente de Rusia :



> Europa está a punto de arrojar sus logros en la construcción de su capacidad de fabricación, la calidad de vida de su gente y la estabilidad socioeconómica en el horno de las sanciones, agotando su potencial, como lo ordenó Washington en aras de la infame unidad euroatlántica. De hecho, esto equivale a sacrificios en nombre de preservar el dominio de los Estados Unidos en los asuntos globales.
> ...
> La capacidad competitiva de las empresas europeas está en declive, ya que los propios funcionarios de la UE esencialmente las están privando de materias primas y energía asequibles, así como de los mercados comerciales. No sorprenderá que los nichos que actualmente ocupan las empresas europeas, tanto en el continente como en el mercado global en general, sean ocupados por sus patrocinadores estadounidenses que no conocen límites ni vacilaciones cuando se trata de perseguir sus intereses y logrando sus objetivos.



Las próximas elecciones federales en Alemania están a tres años de distancia. Uno realmente espera algún tipo de golpe, pero aún veo pocos movimientos en esa dirección.

¿Dónde están los políticos racionales que pueden hacerse cargo?


----------



## risto mejido (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *ANÁLISIS | "A fuego lento": Rusia esquiva el colapso económico pero el declive ha comenzado-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero que gilipollas, nosotros vamos como un cohete himars de esos pero para abajo, no te jode


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más o menos lo que decía Arturo Fernández en el Crack 2:
> 
> _Los políticos hacen la política, pero alguien más fuerte y más inteligente debe indicar a los políticos cuál es la política que conviene hacer..._
> 
> Ellos no dejan de ser unos figurines, detrás hay otros que son los que en realidad mandan. En no pocos casos ni siquiera los conocemos... o sí los conocemos de vista, pero no imaginamos que en realidad son los que cortan el bacalao.



Como dije hace tiempo en estos foros: 'los políticos son como los guantes que usa un médico. Los mantiene mientras no se rompan o estén demasiado sucios'.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

Avance destacable de los ukras en el sector de Balakliya hasta el pueblo de Volokhov-Yar, reconocido por fuentes rusas.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Occidente no iba a parar así que los rusos no han perdido NADA.

1.- Los gobiernos de esos paises no gobiernan una mierda , estan perfectamente controlados por la embajada yanqui. Hubieran dado ese paso igual.

2.- Europa tiene el gas ruso BARATO, porque esta al lado y era interesante para las dos partes. No sobra energia, y BARATA no se encuentra simplemente.

3.- Los rusos tienen energia, terrritorie e ingenieros capaces y una población dura. Nosotros no tenemos energia, ni una población dura. Tu veras.

4. y 5.- 

 Si no se hubieran movido esos territorios estarian en manos de los anglos que hubieran alistado a todos los hombre para la proxima guerra. Por si no te has tado cuenta se combate FUERA de las fronteras iniciales de Rusia.

En cuanto a las perdidas, la mayoría de lo que han perdido es Sovietico. Hecha unas cuentas, y veras los años que tenia el Moscova, o un T-62 y ojo hacen su trabajo pero ....estan mucho más que amortizado.

6.-  Tonterias para iletatrados.

Ahora te digo lo que han ganado.

1.- Población

2.- Territorio.

3,- Recursos. Incluida una centrla nuclear gigantesta, cuencas mineras, cientos de empresas, termicas etc...etc.....

4.- Toda la costa de Azov con lo que significa.

5.- El corte de la influencia y las ventas desde occidente. Esto es de lo más importante.

Y si al final con las tonterias sacan a Putin de su letargo, de momento ya no son socios muchas otras posibilidades.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Curiosidades...




No es una curiosidad.
Que les pregunten a Killary, Obongo, Cia, Arabia Saudi sobre el origen de ISIS.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Rusia bajo el liderazgo de Putin va a aprender a las malas que las peleas o se empiezan para ganarlas o se pasan canutas, no ha querido poner toda la fuerza inicialmente y ahora se ven a la defensiva y con un conflicto que va a alargarse indefinidamente. Y los "genios" del hilo alabando unas supuestas jugadas maestras de Putin que no veo por ninguna parte. Veremos a ver si a Putin no le cuesta el liderazgo.



Los genios del hilo ya alabaron que Putiniano no entrara en 2014 cuando podia haber llegado hasta Kiev sin oposición, es más , paro a las repúblicas que estaban barriendo a los ukros , partida de ajedrez y tal.

Ahora entra a medias y con los ukros siendo rearmados a tope por los Otanicos en lugar de entrar con una fuerza suficiente.
Partida de ajedrez y cuál


----------



## eltonelero (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *ANÁLISIS | "A fuego lento": Rusia esquiva el colapso económico pero el declive ha comenzado-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dentro de otros seis meses será Rusia esquva el declive económico pero se adentrá en un decrecimiento económico positivo


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Por cierto las guerras en en el este son acojonantes. No sé si tiene que ver el carácter de allí que es muy dado al sacrificio y la resignación pero esos soldados que se lanzan al matadero aunque les llueva artillería a punta pala es sorprendente. Mueren como chinches pero aun así siguen hacia adelante y en ambos bandos por cierto.
> 
> No creo que ningún ejercito occidental soportase una guerra así. Y no por medios que también si no por el mismo espíritu de lucha. Incluso cuando los paises occidentales tenian espíritu de lucha,la guerra en el este es otra cosa es algo que sobrepasa a la lógica.




Con dosis de Modafinilo y/o Captagon se consigue que tengan el valor de lanzarse al matadero.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La cosa se complica en este frente para Rusia.
> 
> *Resumen a las 14:50 (hora de Moscú):*
> 
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> No han podido en Jerson, en la frontera con Rusia lo unico que pueden provocar es que Putin deje de hacerse el sueco y haga el ruso para variar.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Por cierto Kodema esta ya firmemente en manos Republicanas. Otro pueblo para el saco.




donde esta la bolita? arriba o abajo?

* todo va ole*


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> donde esta la bolita? arriba o abajo?
> 
> * todo va ole*



Tonterias, el ataque de Jerson tenia alguna posibilidad ( aunque los rusos se lanzaran tardarian en llegar ) y ha fracasado. El ataque junto a lo frontera no tienen futuro alguno si Putin se deja de dudas. Solo tienen que mandar la aviación , cosa que parece que ya han hecho y refuerzos. Me temo que mandara los justitos para mantener el frente eso si.

Como te gustan las estadisticas de tanques.....Este si acaso le dan los ucranianos con algo ¿ como se cuenta ?









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## bigplac (7 Sep 2022)

El comandante al mando del ejercito nazi de Paris, en las últimas horas, fue a una tienda y compró el mejor abrigo que encontró. Sabia que el próximo invierno sería muy frio.

Te aconsejo que hagas lo mismo y vayas al decatlon y compres con tus últimos euros el mejor abrigo que puedas permitirte. Tu próximo año será muy frio.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los genios del hilo ya alabaron que Putiniano no entrara en 2014 cuando podia haber llegado hasta Kiev sin oposición, es más , paro a las repúblicas que estaban barriendo a los ukros , partida de ajedrez y tal.
> 
> Ahora entra a medias y con los ukros siendo rearmados a tope por los Otanicos en lugar de entrar con una fuerza suficiente.
> Partida de ajedrez y cuál



Putin nunca ha querido cortar lazos con occidente. Queria ser nuestro socio, joder si se metio en el 2º gaseoducto, cuando un tipo medio con información publica, sabia que Jamas los yanquis iban a dejar que funcionara. Imploraba serlo, pero claro al final ha tenido que ir reconociendo lo evidente.

Pero no te preocupes, ahora esta en la batalla, no va a poder retirarse de ella. Si la otan sigue armando a Kiev ( se dice que hay leopard destruidos en el ataque a Jerson ) , tendra que dar los pasos que ya se comentaron por aquí la 2º semana de esta guerra.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> *¡Energodar bajo ataque enemigo!
> 
> Los militantes ucranianos comenzaron un bombardeo masivo de Energodar.
> 
> ...



No se si eso es verdad o no, pero como lleguen a provocar una catastrofe nuclear, se merecen la desaparición como país y el exterminio de su clase dirigente.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> donde esta la bolita? arriba o abajo?
> 
> * todo va ole*



Os venís arriba con las Karbalas...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> El comandante al mando del ejercito nazi de Paris, en las últimas horas, fue a una tienda y compró el mejor abrigo que encontró. Sabia que el próximo invierno sería muy frio.
> 
> Te aconsejo que hagas lo mismo y vayas al decatlon y compres con tus últimos euros el mejor abrigo que puedas permitirte. Tu próximo año será muy frio.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

El Washington Post publicó un artículo en el que soldados lisiados de las AFU relatan las grandes bajas del contraataque en la dirección de Kherson.

Según ellos, los rusos están utilizando todos los medios disponibles contra ellos, hay 20 proyectiles rusos por cada 3 proyectiles ucranianos, y las pérdidas en personal son de 5 a 1. Al mismo tiempo, no nombran los asentamientos que, según los informes, han sido tomados por el comando de las AFU, y las autoridades no permiten que los medios de comunicación entren en la línea del frente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Los informes de que "la dirección de Kherson fue desviada y en Kharkov atacaron" son hilarantes.
El enemigo desplegó un total de hasta 15.000 soldados en la dirección de Kherson. Se estima que las fuerzas con un número total de hasta 9 mil personas están operando hoy en la dirección de Kharkiv. El ataque a la dirección de Izyum se preparó en paralelo con el ataque a Kherson y se prepararon diferentes brigadas para ellos. Los planes de las AFU en dirección a Kherson eran los más ambiciosos, con acceso a Berislav, pero no se materializaron a pesar de las pérdidas sufridas. Tras fracasar en la ofensiva de Kherson, el enemigo intentó intensificarla cerca de Kharkov, donde los intentos ofensivos fueron frustrados, y dio el golpe esperado cerca de Balakleya. Por qué en este caso los preparativos y el primer ataque del enemigo no pudieron ser rápidamente reducidos, lo sabremos a su debido tiempo. En la etapa actual, la tarea principal es estabilizar el frente y restaurar el control sobre la carretera Volokhov Yar-Balakleya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Putin pensaba que la OTAN iba a entrar, evidente se equivocaba pero dejo claro lo que pasaria si ocurria.

¿ tu ves la OTAN combatiendo en Ucrania ? Pues por eso, no hacen falta esas referencias.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

La redactora jefe del servicio ruso de RT, Martovalieva t.me/martovalieva1, informa de que los combates por Shevchenkove continúan. También informa de que el enemigo ocupó la aldea de Chkalovskyy al oeste de Shevchenkove en el día de ayer.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, la destrucción del ejercito ucraniano sigue su curso…








WarGonzo рассказал о неудачной попытке ВСУ взять село Шевченково


Попытка наступления Вооруженных сил Украины на село Шевченково в Харьковской области провалилась. Об этом говорится в Telegram-канале WarGonzo.




politexpert.net


----------



## clapham5 (7 Sep 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado . Temblando como una hoja de marabu 
Lo que viene es terrorifico ...dantesco , apocaliptico . El clapham ha estado alejado de Burbuja porque ya sabeis que su contacto armenia esta en sus primeros meses de embarazo y estaba alejada de Lubianka ( and Kremlin ) . Hoy ha vuelto y ha contactado con el clapham ...
Olvidaos del pecesillo Ucrania . El Zar Vladimirovich va a por el pez gordo : L'Europe . Sera epic 
Le ha dicho al clapham que Rusia no avanzara territorialmente hasta que no haya anikilado la ultima pieza de artilleria ukray que espera que la guerra dure 1- 2 anos mas . El Plan es que cuando Kiev ( y L'Europe ) se queden sin armas haya un golpe de Estado
Las celulas " durmientes " rusas en Kiev tomaran la capital . Para entonces 10 millones de ukronazis se habran exiliado y no ofreceran resistencia al golpe . Los militares " leales " al gobierno nazi no tendran armamento ( porque ya se esfumo durante la guerra ) 
El nuevo hombre fuerte de Ucrania expulsara a L'Europe y EE UU de Ucrania y acabara con el " ancienne regime " de Elensky " le roi " 
L'Europe no podra hacer nada porque para entonces estara a punto de colapsar economica y politicamente . 
El Zar espera consumar el ucranicidio para antes de enero de 2025 que es cuando deSantis se convierta en el nuevo presidente de EE UU 
O sea , el " problema " ucraniano se resolvera ( si o si ) en 28 meses ....
La contacto armenia del clapham le ha dicho que despues del caos , la calma . L'Europe y Rusia haran las paces 
Bienaventurados los que hayais sobrevivido al invierno del 2022-2023 y 2023-2024 ...


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Los vymytauts del Báltico siguen suministrando a los nazis

Lituania está transfiriendo a Kiev un número indeterminado de obuses remolcados M101 de 105 mm.

Los sistemas de artillería son transportados por vehículos civiles. La república báltica cuenta con un total de 50 obuses de este tipo en servicio.

Lituania espera que Estados Unidos compense su "generosidad".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado . Temblando como una hoja de marabu
> Lo que viene es terrorifico ...dantesco , apocaliptico . El clapham ha estado alejado de Burbuja porque ya sabeis que su contacto armenia esta en sus primeros meses de embarazo y estaba alejada de Lubianka ( and Kremlin ) . Hoy ha vuelto y ha contactado con el clapham ...
> Olvidaos del pecesillo Ucrania . El Zar Vladimirovich va a por el pez gordo : L'Europe . Sera epic
> Le ha dicho al clapham que Rusia no avanzara territorialmente hasta que no haya anikilado la ultima pieza de artilleria ukray que espera que la guerra dure 1- 2 anos mas . El Plan es que cuando Kiev ( y L'Europe ) se queden sin armas haya un golpe de Estado
> ...











How the War Is Choreographing Russia’s New Stance – VT | Alternative Foreign Policy Media







www.veteranstoday.com





…En junio, Putin dijo que Rusia está "redirigiendo activamente sus flujos comerciales" a los países BRICS…como diría mi abuela desvestir un santo para vestir a otro…María Moliner en el Diccionario de Uso del Español: "quitar una cosa a alguien o de algún sitio donde todavía hace falta para darla a otra persona o ponerla en otro sitio".


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Putin calificó de estafa la situación con la exportación de cereales a países no en desarrollo*
> 
> 
> 7 de septiembre de 2022, 10:19
> ...



Alguien sabe donde está la contabilidad de los destinos de los barcos? 
la BBC. publico hace unos días que durante el mes de agosto, de los 57 barcos que zarpazos con grano, solo 1 fue para Etiopía, otro para Sudán, 5 para Egipto, ...el resto Europa, Turquía, y algo para Asia y Oriente Medio alguien más arriba ha citado qu don 87 ( baile de cifras, cifras actualizadas?). se agradecerá fuente fiable.









Ukraine grain deal: Where are the ships going?


More than 50 ships have braved the risks to take food from Ukraine to destinations around the world.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Combates en la zona de Verbovka, Volokhov Yar, Semenovka.
Balakleya se encuentra en un cerco operativo: las principales carreteras que conducen a la ciudad son bombardeadas por el enemigo. Ambas partes se encuentran en la fase de incorporación de sus reservas. Según varios informes, los ataques del enemigo contra Shevchenkovo fueron infructuosos.
No hay información fiable sobre un intento de avanzar desde Volokhov Yar a Izyum.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## uberales (7 Sep 2022)

Ey, chavalada, ¿cómo va eso? ¿Están ya por Lisboa o ya por Azores? Qué grandes estrategas estos rusos, que bien va el segundo ejército más potente del mundo, que bien. Apenas se nota la corrupción en sus unidades, llegan los mejores soldados de los mejores correccionales y psiquiátricos, las fuerza aéreas día sí y día también haciendo raids contra esos ucranianos.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

Me encanta ver arriar esa bandera que tanto daño ha hecho al mundo, llorar comunistas pro rusos, país que infecta vuestro socialismo país que se va al carajo!!

Me encanta ver ganar a los buenos.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

13:54h

Situación actual alrededor de Balaklei
basado en datos de Fuentes abiertas









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Me encanta ver arriar esa bandera que tanto daño ha hecho al mundo, llorar comunistas pro rusos, país que infecta vuestro socialismo país que se va al carajo!!
> 
> Me encanta ver ganar a los buenos.



Los buenos...


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*Luchando por Shevchenkove, las AFU desarrollan una ofensiva de tanques aquí, batallas cerca de Volkhov Yar*
▪ A 20 km de Shevchenkove, Chkalovskoye fue supuestamente tomada bajo control operativo de las AFU ayer (la información requiere verificación - comentario de RV).
▪ En Balakleya durante las últimas 3 semanas las AFU trataron de destrozar la carretera a Izyum. La carretera está siendo atravesada.
▪ La lucha es muy fuerte. En algunas posiciones la ventaja es retenida por las AFU.
Así lo informó Yuliya Martovaliyeva, directora del proyecto "Niños de la Guerra" y corresponsal de RT, citando fuentes del 4º Batallón Independiente de Fusiles Motorizados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

Buen artículo para ver la capacidad USA de reponer armas a Ucraïna.









US military working on analysis to shape and support Ukraine's military in long term


The Pentagon is preparing detailed analysis and working out how to support Ukraine's military in the medium and long term, including after the war with Russia has ended, according to three defense officials.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*La guerra durará hasta 2023, Rusia puede volver a atacar a Kiev y utilizar armas nucleares, jefe del ejército ucraniano*
Se ha publicado un artículo de Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y Zabrodskyy, jefe adjunto del comité de defensa de la Rada, en el que se analizan las perspectivas de la guerra. Las tesis principales son:

▪ Ucrania tiene que estar preparada para que la guerra se traslade a 2023.
▪ Los posibles planes de Rusia incluyen una ofensiva a las fronteras de la región de Donetsk, un ataque a Zaporozhye y al Dniéper, y un ataque a Odessa para cortar a Ucrania del mar.
▪ Uno de los principales objetivos militares de Ucrania es la toma de Crimea, para lo cual deben crearse uno o varios grupos operativos de 10 a 20 brigadas cada uno.
▪ Se afirma que la base aérea de Crimea en Saki ha sido atacada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
▪ Pero, según los autores, ni siquiera la pérdida de Crimea infligirá una derrota decisiva a Rusia. Por lo tanto, la clave del curso de la guerra será la capacidad de Ucrania para golpear en profundidad el territorio ruso, para lo cual las AFU necesitan misiles de largo alcance.
▪ Las potencias mundiales deben estar preparadas para utilizar "todo el arsenal de medios" si Rusia decide utilizar armas nucleares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Estás siendo víctima del lavado de cerebro del NWO de que no hay recursos para todos. El decrecimiento es una ideología globalista destinada a insertar en la mente de las masas que hay que reducir la población.
> 
> La automatización, la robótica y la inteligencia artificial inevitablemente llevarán a un desempleo masivo, dado que las máquinas dejarán obsoletas a las masas de trabajadores. Las élites quieren quitar de en medio a todos esos muertos de hambre sin futuro porque si no lo hacen se rebelarán cuando no tengan un mendrugo de pan que llevarse a la boca. Con este tipo de ideología esperan que la gente se vuelva pasiva ante la baja natalidad, y las políticas maltusianas, o que les den la bienvenida.
> 
> Y esa mierda está funcionando. Sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por Menéame, por poner un ejemplo, y verás como casi todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que los recursos se están acabando, hay un peak oil, los humanos estamos destruyendo el planeta y hay que sacrificarse y decrecer para salvarlo.



te has olvidado citar a Soros , la agenda 2039 y apuntar que los aliens nos traeran una tecnología disruptiva ...
Vaya anteojeras Voxeras


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

14:26h

El ataque de las AFU a Shevchenkove, cerca de Balakleya, ha sido sofocado, dice Semyon Pegov

"Por el momento, la situación en el arco Shevchenkove-Volkhov Yar se ha estabilizado. El enemigo trató de encontrar la manera de acercarse a Shevchenkovo, pero fue destruido o rechazado. Ningún neonazi entró en el pueblo. Fuentes del proyecto wargonzo en la región de Kharkiv informan. En cualquier caso, es demasiado pronto para alegrarse. Pero el valor de nuestros muchachos es innegable. Hoy ha sido realmente un día de duras pruebas. Sin embargo, aún no ha terminado...".

❗ No podemos confirmar esta información ya que la información de la zona donde atacó el enemigo es muy escasa, pero por lo que sabemos la situación sigue siendo difícil.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (7 Sep 2022)

Gloria a Ucrania!!

Y vosotros a seguir comiendo mierda, comemierdas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde está la contabilidad de los destinos de los barcos?
> la BBC. publico hace unos días que durante el mes de agosto, de los 57 barcos que zarpazos con grano, solo 1 fue para Etiopía, otro para Sudán, 5 para Egipto, ...el resto Europa, Turquía, y algo para Asia y Oriente Medio alguien más arriba ha citado qu don 87 ( baile de cifras, cifras actualizadas?). se agradecerá fuente fiable.
> 
> 
> ...





Black Sea Grain Initiative | Vessel Movements | United Nations

Comemos todas o el gobernador al río – Rebelion


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

12:26h
*
El avance de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Balakleya - un resumen de I. Strelkov*
En el frente de Kharkiv, el enemigo llevaba tiempo preparando una ofensiva (a juzgar por el movimiento de las reservas) y llevó a cabo su asalto principal en la ciudad de Balakleya.
El perímetro más exterior de la defensa de la ciudad fue sostenido por batallones movilizados del LDPR (con un mínimo de armamento pesado) que, como se esperaba, no lograron disuadir al enemigo en las líneas más exteriores. Desgraciadamente, las unidades de "Rosgvardia" situadas en el segundo escalón tampoco pudieron resistir.
▪ Hasta la tarde de ayer, el enemigo había conseguido llevar la guarnición de Balakleya a un cerco operativo, capturando Volokhov Yar y Verbovka.
▪ Los aviones operan desde las máximas distancias posibles, lo que afecta notablemente a la eficacia de los golpes.
▪ Las fuentes han señalado la extraordinaria audacia de los ataques del enemigo - "desde el blindaje y las ruedas" capturando posiciones a gran velocidad irrumpiendo en ellas directamente sobre el blindaje- y de otros equipos, lo que hizo que la artillería perdiera la oportunidad de golpear al enemigo en la aproximación a nuestras posiciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los libros en España son caros en comparación con otros países. Aquí en Rusia, una edición de bolsillo, al cambio, cuesta unos dos-cinco euros.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta el actual coste de la vida, comprar libros en España se convierte en algo esporádico. Los lectores ávidos van a descargarlos de páginas tipo Z-library y similares. O a sacarlos de las bibliotecas, aunque por desgracia muchas no actualizan sus fondos y los ejemplares en no pocos casos se encuentran en mal estado.
> 
> Te entiendo, a veces a los que nos gusta leer se nos ve como a bichos raros...



En Rumanía un libro de bolsillo cuesta 1.50-2 y hay hasta máquinas expendedoras en estaciones de tren.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Sep 2022)

Otro fan del GDP!! !


----------



## bigmaller (7 Sep 2022)

Citame dos frentes en el mundo occidental.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Desde la primavera, hemos informado repetidamente sobre la planta de vehículos blindados de Mykolaiv. Los ataques de abril no causaron daños graves, y durante todo el verano los trabajadores siguieron entregando equipos al ejército ucraniano.

Ahora se está llegando al punto de que la planta está siendo filmada silenciosamente por los medios de comunicación locales. Las imágenes muestran a los BRMD-2 recién pintados en fila: están siendo enviados al frente por las unidades que participan en la ofensiva contra Kherson.

La mayoría de los pensionistas trabajan en la planta. Trabajan en un solo turno y por la noche no hay nadie en los talleres. Por lo tanto, es más conveniente atacar las instalaciones a esta hora del día, cuando no hay nadie en la empresa.

¿Quizás sea el momento de dejar fuera de servicio una importante instalación militar?

Coordenadas: 46.953558, 32.007159





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

En la ofensiva al sur de Balakleya, el enemigo ocupó Krasnyaya Husarovka al sureste de Bajrak.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

De hecho, la conexión con los Rosgvardianos que cortan y mantienen a Balakleya es bastante resistente. Un hecho confirmado por la experiencia. Los chicos, debido a las circunstancias objetivas, no pueden ver la imagen completa de lo que ocurre en el frente y ahora son los únicos responsables de su propia área. En cuanto al destino de los "60 espartanos de Ufa y Samara" (como ya se les ha bautizado en las redes sociales) se sabe textualmente lo siguiente:

"Samara" están todos vivos y bien. Los bashkires tienen uno: 300. Lesiones. No es grave, heridas de metralla en la pierna. En definitiva, está claro. En cuanto al resto. No sé si lo desbloquearon o no. En general, los chicos están todos vivos y bien.

Cabe señalar que este informe no es oficial y no descarta la ausencia de bajas en otras unidades que repelen el ataque en la dirección de Kharkiv. La lucha continúa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






En el Samara SOBR. Otros canales también han confirmado la información de Wargonzo t.me/boris_rozhin/62775 de que el SOBR de Samara está resistiendo en Balakleya. La situación es tensa, pero se mantienen firmes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2022)

Animo guapísimos.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Soy más optimista. La extinción perjudica a todos.
> Nos apretaremos el cinturón como ha hecho la humanidad en otros momentos de la historia.
> Nuestros nietos merecen vivir
> 
> ...



Me gustaría poder compartir tu optimismo.

Si no hubiera la amenaza cierta de guerra nuclear, ( algo nuevo en la historia que hace que no haya posible paralelismo precedente) compartiría contigo que de todo se sale, y que la humanidad, como el planeta, tiene capacidad de adaptación y recuperación, .... si se le deja suficiente tiempo.

El problema es que no tenemos control sobre el botón atomico, y aunque claro que nadie quiere la extinción, por que perjudica a todos, los cálculos de usar el último recurso están ahí, y ahora hay ciertos vectores que incentivan anticipar su uso (no voy a entrar en su análisis ).

El que algo no pueda suceder, porque tendría muy malas las consecuencias si sucediera, es puro whisful thinking. Mira sino la burbuja inmobiliaria, la pandemia,...episodios que no fueron destructivos como para aniquilar civilizaciones en cuestión de minutos sin visos de supervivencia. La guerra " moderna" si que puede, y están lis medios engrasados para ello.

Ante la inanición y falta de resistencia de las sociedades occidentales a la locura que estamos viviendo , y ante la prevalencia y refuerzo institucional de la filosofía :" antes muerta que sencilla", me temo que la ciencia y tecnología moderna ponen a nuestra disposición medios suficientes para hacer realidad tal deseo , de forma más o menos fulminante.

Cosas del progreso.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Según los residentes locales, un gran número de vehículos blindados y personal del enemigo se concentra en Andreevka, donde comenzó el ataque a Balakleya. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Hay dos posibilidades, o bien están preparando un asalto a Balakleya, o introducirán sus principales reservas en un avance al norte de Balakleya, tratando de aprovechar su éxito en dirección a Shevchenkove.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas en la ofensiva sobre Balakleya - recursos ucranianos
"El resultado de la ofensiva de nuestros chicos en Balakleya.
Debemos entender que la ofensiva es una pérdida increíble de nuestros soldados", escriben los propagandistas ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Incluyo info de massmierda
> 
> . Putin se reúne con jefe de junta de Birmania y exalta relaciones "positivas"
> 
> ...



Y ahora entendéis amigos míos por que el gobierno birmano es el malo de la película, y los follacabras rohinyas seres angélicos.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Turchak propuso celebrar todos los referendos en las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Luhansk y en los territorios liberados a la vez el 4 de noviembre, en el Día de la Unidad Popular.
Anteriormente, hubo controversia en relación con el referéndum. Por un lado, se hablaba de la segunda quincena de septiembre, mientras que por otro lado, se decía que los referendos no se celebrarían hasta que se liberara el territorio de la RPD.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Estás siendo víctima del lavado de cerebro del NWO de que no hay recursos para todos. El decrecimiento es una ideología globalista destinada a insertar en la mente de las masas que hay que reducir la población.
> 
> La automatización, la robótica y la inteligencia artificial inevitablemente llevarán a un desempleo masivo, dado que las máquinas dejarán obsoletas a las masas de trabajadores. Las élites quieren quitar de en medio a todos esos muertos de hambre sin futuro porque si no lo hacen se rebelarán cuando no tengan un mendrugo de pan que llevarse a la boca. Con este tipo de ideología esperan que la gente se vuelva pasiva ante la baja natalidad, y las políticas maltusianas, o que les den la bienvenida.
> 
> Y esa mierda está funcionando. Sólo tienes que darte una vuelta por Menéame, por poner un ejemplo, y verás como casi todo el mundo está de acuerdo en que los recursos se están acabando, hay un peak oil, los humanos estamos destruyendo el planeta y hay que sacrificarse y decrecer para salvarlo.




Un argumento de calidad, " si se discute en meneame" es que es mentira.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Sep 2022)

50km en 24 horas increíble la contra ofensiva esta siendo un exito.


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Por cierto las guerras en en el este son acojonantes. No sé si tiene que ver el carácter de allí que es muy dado al sacrificio y la resignación pero esos soldados que se lanzan al matadero aunque les llueva artillería a punta pala es sorprendente. Mueren como chinches pero aun así siguen hacia adelante y en ambos bandos por cierto.
> 
> No creo que ningún ejercito occidental soportase una guerra así. Y no por medios que también si no por el mismo espíritu de lucha. Incluso cuando los paises occidentales tenian espíritu de lucha,la guerra en el este es otra cosa es algo que sobrepasa a la lógica.



Tolstoi en Guerra y Paz estima en dos millones de muertos la campaña de Napoleón en Rusia, medio millón por ejército y un millón de civiles. Lo cual en esa época y con el armamento de entonces es una barbaridad.
De las dos guerras mundiales y la diferencia de muertos entre los frentes occidental y oriental (sobre todo en la segunda) para qué vamos a abundar
Son de otra pasta.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No te enteras, macho, las guerras se ganan con tres cosas; "*oro, oro y mas oro", *la cita es de Napoleon Bonaparte.



Mira, como Zelensky


----------



## Pinovski (7 Sep 2022)

__





El frente ruso se desmorona por momentos: descifrando los rublos y canales pro rusos admiten la debacle de Jarkov


Con la cantidad de vídeos e imágenes que están saliendo se han dado cuenta de que es absurdo seguir con la propaganda y descifrando los rublos acaba de admitir con dos días de retraso el desastre ruso ***** IMPORTANTE Ofensiva ucraniana en Járkov hacia la localidad de Balakliya. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Esto lo debería investigar Iker Jimenez: Cada vez que las tropas ucranianas empiezan a palmar como moscas, 'el hilo se llena de FANTASMAS'.


----------



## la mano negra (7 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *La guerra durará hasta 2023, Rusia puede volver a atacar a Kiev y utilizar armas nucleares, jefe del ejército ucraniano*
> Se ha publicado un artículo de Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y Zabrodskyy, jefe adjunto del comité de defensa de la Rada, en el que se analizan las perspectivas de la guerra. Las tesis principales son:
> 
> ▪ Ucrania tiene que estar preparada para que la guerra se traslade a 2023.
> ...



A este tío se le ha ido la pelota . Los ucranianos quieren embolsar a los rusos en la margen derecha del Dníeper y eso no lo van a conseguir ni hartos de vino. Las líneas rusas no las van a poder romper . Se van a destrozar contra ellas porque no tienen el factor sorpresa de su lado y porque el terrreno es terriblemente desfavorable para el atacante y más aún sin tener suficiente cobertura artillera y ninguna aérea. Es una locura insistir una y otra vez en el mismo error. Eso para empezar . Y lo de Crimea es que ni por ensueño lo van a conseguir . A Perekop no llegan las columnas ucranianas ni aunque baje San Pedro a ayudarlos .Pero como dijo Napoleón : " No interrumpas a tu enemigo cuando se está equivocando " El Estado Mayor Ruso estará encantado de ver como los ucros se rompen la cabeza de dar cornadas sobre una esquina.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Me gustaría poder compartir tu optimismo.
> 
> Si no hubiera la amenaza cierta de ña guerra nuclear, compartiría contigo que de todo se sale, y que la humanidad, como el planeta, tiene capacidad de adaptación y recuperación, .... si se le deja.
> 
> ...



Cuando se escala más y más, ya no se juega al ajedrez, sino a los dados. Robert McNamara decía que no éramos conscientes de lo cerca que hemos estado de la aniquilación, nos salvamos... de pura chorra. P_or el pelu 'd una gocha_ que decimos los asturianos. Pero puede que la próxima vez no haya nadie que le de una pensada a las cosas, que haga una comprobación en el último momento. Que en lugar de eso, aplique el manual, y tira que libras.

Tienes razón en eso del whisful thinking. Es más bien el intentar autoconvencerse de que nada de eso podría suceder porque acarrea consecuencias nefastas. Pero hemos visto a la largo de la Historia cómo se han han tomado decisiones que han derivado en tragedias de toda clase. Y eso a sabiendas de que podía ocurrir, pero el hombre tiene emociones como la ambición o el orgullo y a veces no hay marcha atrás.


----------



## arriqui (7 Sep 2022)

El fantoche de Kief se ha reencarnado 



*Si cuela cuela y si no me la pela


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Muchas de las medidas teóricamente ecologistas de la Agenda 2030, parecen tener objetivos más políticos que ambientalistas.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que hay que conservar el medio ambiente, pero hay algunos puntos que no me cuadran.
> 
> ...



El problema no radica,
solo en el medio ambiente, el problema es la ausencia de energía sustitutiva a los combustibles fósiles, (que encima provocan el CC) cuya disponibilidad per capita no para de disminuiir y cuya escasez relativa no para de aumentar.

Si nos apropiamos los 1.100 millones de occidentales de todas las reservas mundiales ( incluidas las rusas e iranies que son las casi únicas qye faltan por ser colonizadas), pues igual las podemos estirar para nuestro exclusivo disfrute otros 100 años más. (salvo el carbón que tiene más reservas accesibles, pero infinitamente más problemas de uso ), pero me da a mi que el resto de los 7500 millones de habitantes, empezando por China, India, y la propia Rusia, no va estar por la labor. .. de que se les colonice sus recursos , o se les deje sin acceso a ellos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Puedes poner un ejemplo de modelo matemático que haya sido capaz de predecir algo en alguna parte?



El que os he colgado. De momento sus curvas de decrecimiento se van cumpliendo por más que cada poco nos han ido diciendo en estos años que la economía se relanzaba. La crisis de _Lehman Brothers_ se iba a superar, que volvería la prosperidad, que hay infinitos pozos petrolíferos y de gas sin explotar, etc, etc, etc. Mucha zanahoria delante del bozal

Y ya estamos viendo la realidad, guano y más guano, guerras por el control de las materias primas, etc. 
Y más que nos espera hasta el descenso a los infiernos que durará hasta el 2050 y más allá.

Yo ya no discuto, porque por desgracia la realidad es la que es: escasez de recursos energéticos y como consecuencia guano económico, todo ello en un escenario de cambio climático. Es lo que hay. 
A mi me quedan 2 telediarios y me voy a librar de lo peor mientras estoy criando malvas a 2 m bajo tierra, pero al menos que alguien os haya avisado y quien quiera prepararse que se prepare.


----------



## naburiano (7 Sep 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> El problema no radica,
> solo en el medio ambiente, el problema es la ausencia de energía sustitutiva a los combustibles fósiles, (que encima provocan el CC) cuya disponibilidad per capita no para de disminuiir y cuya escasez relativa no para de aumentar.
> 
> Si nos apropiamos los 1.100 millones de occidentales de todas las reservas mundiales ( incluidas las rusas e iranies que son las casi únicas qye faltan por ser colonizadas), pues igual las podemos estirar para nuestro exclusivo disfrute otros 100 años más. (salvo el carbón que tiene más reservas accesibles, pero infinitamente más problemas de uso ), pero me da a mi que el resto de los 7500 millones de habitantes, empezando por China, India, y la propia Rusia, no va estar por la labor. .. de que se les colonice sus recursos , o se les deje sin acceso a ellos.



En una sola cosa tiene razón Greta, no nos hacen falta la mayoría de gilipolleces que consumimos para ser felices.

Nadie contempla eso.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los buenos...



No, los comunistas no son buenos, precisamente......


----------



## frangelico (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El que os he colgado. De momento sus curvas de decrecimiento se van cumpliendo por más que cada poco nos han ido diciendo en estos años que la economía se relanzaba. La crisis de _Lehman Brothers_ se iba a superar, que volvería la prosperidad, que hay infinitos pozos petrolíferos y de gas sin explotar, etc, etc, etc. Mucha zanahoria delante del bozal
> 
> Y ya estamos viendo la realidad, guano y más guano, guerras por el control de las materias primas, etc.
> Y más que nos espera hasta el descenso a los infiernos que durará hasta el 2050 y más allá.
> ...



También se hace mucho por exacerbar las escasez. Un Irán sin sanciones estaría produciendo más de 5Mbd durante décadas y, con programa nuclear, que para ellos es vital, exportaría más de 3Mbd, y están los casi dos de Libia perdidos por la oportuna guerra. Y las cifras de Irak serían aún mejores con estabilidad. La misma Venezuela con asistencia de petroleras estadounidenses podrían estar sacando del Orinoco 5Mbd o más, como pasa con Canadá ahora mismo (que es parte del sistema petrolero de USA). Por no hablar del gas de fracking en Europa oriental o Argentina. Pero nada de eso ocurre porque hay también interés en mantener la escasez y precios altos no vaya a ser que en 2060 la necesidad de hidrocarburos sea menor en todas partes.


----------



## Ragnarrok (7 Sep 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Gloria a Ucrania!!
> 
> Y vosotros a seguir comiendo mierda, comemierdas.



se puede saber qué tiene de glorioso ese país infecto, lider en corrupción y crimen organizado?
Sigo sin entender esta supuesta simpatia por algo que no se conoce. Ah, es que Ucrania es lo que toca apoyar? pues eso


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, los comunistas no son buenos, precisamente......



Eso no es comunismo, es liberalismo.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> A este tío se le ha ido la pelota . Los ucranianos quieren embolsar a los rusos en la margen derecha del Dníeper y eso no lo van a conseguir ni hartos de vino. Las líneas rusas no las van a poder romper . Se van a destrozar contra ellas porque no tienen el factor sorpresa de su lado y porque el terrreno es terriblemente desfavorable para el atacante y más aún sin tener suficiente cobertura artillera y ninguna aérea. Es una locura insistir una y otra vez en el mismo error. Eso para empezar . Y lo de Crimea es que ni por ensueño lo van a conseguir . A Perekop no llegan las columnas ucranianas ni aunque baje San Pedro a ayudarlos .Pero como dijo Napoleón : " No interrumpas a tu enemigo cuando se está equivocando " El Estado Mayor Ruso estará encantado de ver como los ucros se rompen la cabeza de dar cornadas sobre una esquina.



El general en jefe también le da al polvo blanco.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

La administración estatal de la región de Kherson ha declarado que se preparará para celebrar un referéndum sobre la reunificación con Rusia el 4 de noviembre, en el marco de la fecha anunciada por Turchak.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






En mi opinión, cuanto antes se celebren los referendos, mejor.
Los referendos son irreversibles. Pero aquí depende mucho de los operadores políticos de los procesos y de su capacidad para organizar y llevar a cabo estos referendos en el contexto de evidentes intentos de bombardeo y ataques terroristas por parte de los terroristas ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

arriqui dijo:


> El fantoche de Kief se ha reencarnado
> 
> 
> 
> *Si cuela cuela y si no me la pela



Un sukhoi 34, que lleva una bañera de titanio para su tripulación y blindajes en los componentes vitales y lo derriba un paisano con unas postas del 12. Ya. Claro.









Ucrania derriba un avión cazabombardero Sukhoi Su-34 en Chernihiv. – Galaxia Militar


El pasado domingo se confirmó la primera pérdida en combate del principal caza de ataque ruso, el Su-34, sobrevolando Ucrania, con imágenes que mostraban el derribo del avión con el número de cola 24.




galaxiamilitar.es





Ademas, eso de que un paisano derribe una aeronave el solito solo sabemos hacerlo los españoles. 

Y ni escopeta hace falta, nos apañamos con una piedra de rio.









Un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra, derribado de una pedrada cerca de Madrid


Un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra que realizaba maniobras de entrenamiento en Mataelpino, en la sierra norte de Madrid, fue derribado de una pedra




elpais.com


----------



## Galiciaverde (7 Sep 2022)

vitrubio dijo:


> No hay fuentes fiables .... y no necesito perder el tiempo en buscar datos o hacer mis propias simulaciones porque sé de buena tinta que nos mienten en todo.
> 
> Engañaron al pueblo americano y amañaron unas elecciones en la puta cara del mundo entero .
> Nos han mentido con el Covid
> ...



Gran parte de los datos de ese modelo son anteriores a 1980 y muchos tomados desde antes del siglo XIX. No se hace un modelo con 4 datos, sino con el máximo posible, como datos económicos anteriores al crack del 1929, etc. Las transacciones comerciales incluidas las de ultramar de siglos XIX y XX, por ejemplo... y por supuesto mediciones ambientales de todo tipo, datos de producción agrícola, etc, etc, etc.
Si crees que mentían con los datos economicos o de mortalidad del siglo XIX, pues muy bien, espera el milagro de que aparecerá un arco iris maravilloso y pozos de petróleo al lado de casa. Perfecto, no voy a quitarte la ilusión. Tú mismo


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

En Balakleya, a partir del 17-30, no hay grandes cambios. La SOBR tiene la situación en la ciudad bajo control. El principal problema ahora es la lucha por la red de carreteras al norte de Balakleya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Entiendo que toda la atención se centra ahora en las direcciones de Kharkiv y Kherson, pero hay algunas pequeñas pero buenas noticias en los frentes del DNR. Nuestros combatientes están aplastando al enemigo en la dirección de Avdiivka. Las "Hormigas" y una antigua unidad de defensa aérea ucraniana están siendo reprimidas. También hay éxitos en las direcciones de Horlivka y Ugledar.

Los combatientes de la 1ª Brigada de Slavyansk, el batallón de asalto Somalí y el batallón de reconocimiento Esparta siguen teniendo una buena actuación. Nos gustaría hacer una mención especial al comandante del batallón somalí, de nombre Baykot, que manda a sus combatientes directamente en la línea del frente. Nuestros combatientes también pidieron que se tomara nota del competente y valiente comandante de la 36ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de la Guardia Roja de Lozova, que, a pesar de su alto cargo, está con sus combatientes en la línea del frente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## −carrancas (7 Sep 2022)

Que PUTA vergüenza: Finta ukronazi en Jersón, el ejército ruso pica y los ukronazis rompen el frente en Járkov.


Posiciones tomadas por los Ukras: ¿Para esto el gran pueblo ruso ganó en solitario y sin apoyo internacional la Gran Guerra Patriótica? ¿Para que su bandera sea tratada como un trapo? Mirad la humillación de este Teniente Coronel, no se atreve ni a mirar a la cámara. Todo por culpa de la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso no es comunismo, es liberalismo.



Liberalismo es no tocar los "cojones" del prójimo y dejarle hacer su vida como le da la gana en lo que no te ataña a ti

¿Por qué no queréis comprender lo que es?


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El que os he colgado. De momento sus curvas de decrecimiento* se van cumpliendo* por más que cada poco nos han ido diciendo en estos años que la economía se relanzaba. La crisis de _Lehman Brothers_ se iba a superar, que volvería la prosperidad, que hay infinitos pozos petrolíferos y de gas sin explotar, etc, etc, etc. Mucha zanahoria delante del bozal
> 
> Y ya estamos viendo la realidad, guano y más guano, guerras por el control de las materias primas, etc.
> Y más que nos espera hasta el descenso a los infiernos que durará hasta el 2050 y más allá.
> ...




O sea que está en curso y hay que tener fe en el modelo. Ergo no hay modelo matemático que se haya cumplido y del que nos podamos fiar.

El que manda es este:






Y poco/nada podemos hacer frente a él.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Avance destacable de los ukras en el sector de Balakliya hasta el pueblo de Volokhov-Yar, reconocido por fuentes rusas.



Entramos en una nueva dimensión. La dimensión de los mapas recortados. "Avance destacable de los ukras en el sector de Balakliya hasta el pueblo de Volokhov-Yar" ¿A qué llamamos avance destacable? Pues a la toma de una carretera de 19 km. La distancia que hay entre Balakliya y Volokhov-Yar. Lo peor es que hasta ahora los ucranianos estaban intentando avanzar por el sur. Ya de eso no se habla después de tres intentos que no terminaron muy bien. El silencio mediático es clarificador. En esta nueva "ofensiva" los ucranianos van por el norte y han logrado recuperar cinco pueblos en el sector de la carretera. Pues muy bien. ¿Teniendo en cuenta que desde Jersón a Balakliya hay más de 500 km, podemos inferir que 19 km de carretera es un gran avance? Esto me jode mucho porque me obliga a usar el sentido común y revisar los mapas por mí mismo cuando leo de avances y retiradas, con lo cual tengo que perder tiempo si quiero estar informado.
Aquí el único avance destacable se produciría por la retirada masiva de tropas rusas del Dombás. Todo lo que no sea eso es darse golpes en el pecho para llenarse de razón. Sospecho que el invierno será así. Unos toman tres pueblos en el norte y los otros toman dos pueblos en el sur. Luego unos recuperan lo que perdieron y los otros se defienden para no perder más. 
Aclaro: Mis opiniones las estoy dando desde la barra del bar. Creo que como el 90% del foro, sin acritud.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

En el curso de la ofensiva, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ocuparon varios asentamientos cerca de Balakleya, y parece que nuestras tropas se han retirado a la ciudad, donde es más fácil mantener sus posiciones.

Anteriormente, aparecieron imágenes de Baikar y ahora de Novaya Husarivka, con las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cercando Balakleya desde el sur, con el objetivo de cortar nuestras comunicaciones.

Un vídeo muestra a los militantes ocupando trincheras, sin cadáveres, lo que también apoya la versión de que nuestras fuerzas se han retirado a la ciudad.

También se publican fotos supuestamente del 65º Arsenal de las AFU, que es poco probable que el enemigo haya entrado en la parte oriental de la ciudad. Pero en cualquier caso, como escribieron muchos corresponsales militares ayer mismo, hace tiempo que se utilizaron casi todos los proyectiles acondicionados de este arsenal, y desde hace varios meses sólo hay cajas marcadas como "defectuosas" a la vista.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> En Alemania mandan los Florentinos alemanes y todos sus negocios, inversiones, etc...etc... están muy integrados con la economía yanki. Para que lo entiendas, Europa y USA viven en la misma burbuja financiera, peor todavía que la del 2008. Así que sus destinos están unidos. Donde vaya mamá pato, irán los patitos. De mejor o peor gana, pero irán.



No, si yo eso ya lo sé, los capitales son hermanos, también lo erán en 1933, los florentinos alemanes, los Henschel, los Krupp, los Thyssen... los Ford.

Los nazis no desaparecieron en 1945, lo más alto de su jerarquía se integró en EE. UU., no en Brasil o Argentina como cuenta la leyenda.

Y los cuadros intermedios no se fueron a ninguna parte, siguieron gobernando Alemania como si no hubiera pasado nada.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Kharkiv a las 18.00 horas del 7 de septiembre de 2022*

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan desarrollar su ofensiva a lo largo de la carretera Balakleya-Kupyansk. Por la mañana, surgió información sobre la retirada de las unidades ucranianas avanzadas a Semenivka y el posterior avance en dirección a la aldea de Shevchenkovo.

▪ Las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, desplegadas apresuradamente, se unieron a la lucha, repeliendo los ataques e impidiendo que el enemigo tomara Shevchenkove. El mando ucraniano está moviendo refuerzos y planea reanudar los ataques para tomar el control de la red de carreteras al norte de Balakleya y crear una cabeza de puente para una ofensiva contra Kupyansk.

▪ Al sur de Balakleya, unidades de la 93ª Brigada y de la 1ª Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales de las AFU han establecido el control sobre los asentamientos de Bayrak y Krasnaya Husarovka. Pronto lanzarán un ataque contra Zaliman, al este.

▪ Los GDR ucranianos se han vuelto más activos en la retaguardia, llevando a cabo desviaciones cerca de Volchansk durante varios días seguidos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también lanzaron ataques con misiles contra Kupiansk e Izyum. La aviación rusa está en el aire, realizando intensos ataques con misiles y bombardeos contra las fuerzas enemigas que avanzan.

En un futuro próximo, el mando ucraniano lanzará un ataque en dirección a Balakleya para llegar a la aldea de Kunya: hay un cruce de carreteras por el que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas abastecen a Izyum.

El control de la aldea permitirá alcanzar la retaguardia del grupo ruso que se encuentra cerca de Sloviansk. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están acumulando fuerzas en Andreevka, trasladando refuerzos desde los alrededores de Chuguyev y Kharkiv.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Liberalismo es no tocar los "cojones" del prójimo y dejarle hacer su vida como le da la gana en lo que no te ataña a ti
> 
> ¿Por qué no queréis comprender lo que es?



¿Y eso incluye que en clase digan a tus hijos que ser un travelo mola? Porque es libre de hacerlo.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Por cosas como estas es por lo que jamás perderá Rusia


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero ese no es el plan de quién dirige todo esto, que no es el mayordomo de turno al que ponen en Moncloa cada 4 años.
> 
> La señal definitiva del fin de la historia para España, con su acta de defunción, la veremos cuando la proposición de un gasoducto que vaya directo desde Argelia hasta Cataluña sea firmada por el mayordomo monclovita de turno.
> 
> ...



Macron dijo que “no deberíamos saltar como cabras del Pirineo"

Ya se van mostrando las cartas.


----------



## Peineto (7 Sep 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> Que PUTA vergüenza: Finta ukronazi en Jersón, el ejército ruso pica y los ukronazis rompen el frente en Járkov.
> 
> 
> Posiciones tomadas por los Ukras: ¿Para esto el gran pueblo ruso ganó en solitario y sin apoyo internacional la Gran Guerra Patriótica? ¿Para que su bandera sea tratada como un trapo? Mirad la humillación de este Teniente Coronel, no se atreve ni a mirar a la cámara. Todo por culpa de la...
> ...



Tú a flodear al río ignore.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Pero menos malos que los liberales



alfonbass dijo:


> No, los comunistas no son buenos, precisamente......


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Una crisis dura y larga
*El coste de la invasión para Rusia: dos años de recesión y una inflación superior al 20%.*

*Los economistas echan cuentas del impacto de las sanciones: sufrirá una de las mayores recesiones de su historia y tardará años en recuperar el PIB de 2021* .










El coste de la invasión para Rusia: dos años de recesión y una inflación superior al 20%


Los economistas echan cuentas del impacto de las sanciones: sufrirá una de las mayores recesiones de su historia y tardará años en recuperar el PIB de 2021




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

El Pentágono dijo hoy que había suministrado a Ucrania lanzadores de misiles Harpoon en una plataforma vehicular. Cabe señalar que, en fecha tan reciente como el 12 de julio, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó en un boletín diario de la destrucción de dos de estos lanzadores en la región de Odessa, que habían sido suministrados a Ucrania desde Gran Bretaña.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y eso incluye que en clase digan a tus hijos que ser un travelo mola? Porque es libre de hacerlo.



@arriondas .... a nadie le dicen en clase que ser travelo mola. Les dicen que si un tio decide ser travelo, allá él, es su problema pero merece el mismo trato y respeto que cualquiera. 

Yo entiendo que os cueste, al ser humano le gusta la fila, la uniformidad del rebaño y sacudir al que se sale de la "norma" pero ya es hora de que nos civilicemos.

Otra cosa sería si, por ejemplo, por cada travelo que aparece en la tierra 10 fulanos pillaran un cáncer, pero no es el caso.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

BLOOMBERG    
*La recesión en Rusia podría ser más larga y acentuada por las sanciones de Occidente

Especialistas aseguran que la contracción se acelerará el próximo año, con la economía volviendo al nivel anterior a la guerra solo al final de la década o más tarde. * 










La recesión en Rusia podría ser más acentuada y larga por sanciones


Especialistas aseguran que la contracción se acelerará el próximo año, con la economía volviendo al nivel anterior a la guerra solo al final de la década o más tarde.




www.perfil.com


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Sep 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El que os he colgado. De momento sus curvas de decrecimiento se van cumpliendo por más que cada poco nos han ido diciendo en estos años que la economía se relanzaba. La crisis de _Lehman Brothers_ se iba a superar, que volvería la prosperidad, que hay infinitos pozos petrolíferos y de gas sin explotar, etc, etc, etc. Mucha zanahoria delante del bozal
> 
> Y ya estamos viendo la realidad, guano y más guano, guerras por el control de las materias primas, etc.
> Y más que nos espera hasta el descenso a los infiernos que durará hasta el 2050 y más allá.
> ...



Guano y más guano ?
De aquí dos días el guano se valorará como una fortuna. Ya hubo guerra por el guano,ojo.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Soldados de dos unidades especiales de élite -el Regimiento Norte y el Batallón Sur del Servicio de la Guardia Federal de Rusia- han volado desde Grozny a la zona de operaciones especiales.
Llevarán a cabo las tareas establecidas por el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en las filas de las fuerzas aliadas. dijo Kadyrov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек. @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.su@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

El hujoPutin se ha hecho caquita.  

*El bombeo de gas a través de Nord Stream se reanudará cuando Siemens repare la turbina, según Rusia.*










El bombeo de gas a través de Nord Stream se reanudará cuando Siemens repare la turbina, según Rusia


El bombeo de gas a través del gasoducto Nord Stream, que conecta Rusia con Alemania por debajo del mar Báltico, se reanudará cuando esté reparada la turbina por parte de Siemens Energy en virtud del "




www.efe.com


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, si yo eso ya lo sé, los capitales son hermanos, también lo erán en 1933, los florentinos alemanes, los Henschel, los Krupp, los Thyssen... los Ford.
> 
> Los nazis no desaparecieron en 1945, lo más alto de su jerarquía se integró en EE. UU., no en Brasil o Argentina como cuenta la leyenda.
> 
> Y los cuadros intermedios no se fueron a ninguna parte, siguieron gobernando Alemania como si no hubiera pasado nada.



Serán hermanos, pero no tienen sentimientos fraternales. El capitalismo industrial
está condenado a ser sacrificado en el altar del capitalismo financiero dominante del 1%
y sus restos serán trasladados a la metrópoli imperial... Amén.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Son los mismos que ponían a parir a que los que no se vacunaron. Y lo harán con los que coman carne, con los "cochistas", etc



Un cáncer a extirpar es lo que son


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

*Las sanciones están comenzando a minar la capacidad de Rusia de sostener la guerra en Ucrania.*

Es la conclusión a la que llegan este martes, a través de dos vías, los Gobiernos de EE UU y Reino Unido.

El informe diario de inteligencia del Ministerio británico de Defensa sostiene que Rusia está usando muchos menos drones para señalar objetivos para la artillería.

Por otro lado, el Pentágono señala que Moscú está comprando munición de artillería a Corea del Norte. 










Última hora de la guerra, en directo | Ucrania avisa de que necesitará importar gas y electricidad en invierno por los bombardeos rusos


Kiev reconoce que la campaña de ataques del Kremlin ha destruido más de la mitad de la capacidad de generar energía de las centrales termoeléctricas del país | Moscú envía 2.000 nuevos soldados a Jersón para detener el avance de la contraofensiva ucrania




elpais.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Liberalismo es no tocar los "cojones" del prójimo y dejarle hacer su vida como le da la gana en lo que no te ataña a ti
> 
> ¿Por qué no queréis comprender lo que es?



Los comunistas dejamos ala gente libre dentro de la republica independiente de sus casas
Fuera de ellas preferimos no jugar con cartas marcadas por la banca y sus jugadores cómplices de la misma


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> @arriondas .... a nadie le dicen en clase que ser travelo mola. Les dicen que si un tio decide ser travelo, allá él, es su problema pero merece el mismo trato y respeto que cualquiera.
> 
> Yo entiendo que os cueste, al ser humano le gusta la fila, la uniformidad del rebaño y sacudir al que se sale de la "norma" pero ya es hora de que nos civilicemos.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si, por ejemplo, por cada travelo que aparece en la tierra 10 fulanos pillaran un cáncer, pero no es el caso.



No te lo dicen de forma directa, es cierto, pero... Ya sabemos como son los niños. Hay temas que es mejor no mentar en ese contexto. Videos como el que he puesto, de un canal INFANTIL, sobran.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes tener acceso a "fuentes primarias", pero es imposible que tengas una percepción de lo que ocurre con millones de personas, que es lo que forma un país, pero absolutamente imposible








Un poco balon fuera, no?
Las fuentes primarias siempre son un plus. Creo que el forero no se refería a eso exactamente


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

*El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania a partir de las 18.45 horas de Moscú 07.09.2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:*

1.
En la zona de *Balakleya*, el enemigo controla parte de Verbovka, parte de la carretera Volokhov Yar-Balakleya, el cruce de Volokhov Yar.
El enemigo también ha avanzado desde el sur de Balakleya hasta Bayrak y Krasna Husarovka. La propia Balakleya está completamente bajo el control de nuestras tropas. Los principales acontecimientos se desarrollan al norte de la ciudad. Los combates tienen lugar cerca de Shevchenkovo. Se informa de que los partidos están aportando reservas. Nuestras tropas avanzan desde Kupiansk (que ha estado bajo el fuego de los MLRS durante los últimos 2 días), mientras que el enemigo avanza desde Andreevka. En la ofensiva se utilizan unidades entrenadas por la OTAN y se emplean activamente mercenarios extranjeros.
Tras el fracaso de la ofensiva en Kherson y Kharkiv, el ataque a Balakleya es un nuevo intento de Kiev de lograr un éxito operativo.

2.
En la dirección de *Kherson*, el frente se ha estabilizado. El enemigo está casi en todas partes agotado e incapaz de avanzar. Los informes de los medios de comunicación estadounidenses sobre el resultado de la batalla afirman que las pérdidas en la dirección de Kherson fueron de 1 a 5, no a favor de las AFU, sin contar la gran cantidad de equipos destruidos. El control de varias aldeas es claramente un precio inadecuado para una ofensiva de una semana con tales pérdidas.

3.
En la dirección de *Artemivsk* nuestras tropas se preparan para una ofensiva sobre Zaitsevo (no confundir con Gorlovka Zaitsevo) después de capturar Kodoma. Por el momento, el pueblo está completamente bajo el control del enemigo. La captura de Zaitsevo, así como de Veselyaya Dolyna, es necesaria para iniciar el asalto directo a Artemivsk.

4.
En la zona de *Pesok* nuestras tropas han completado el desplazamiento del enemigo de sus baluartes en la zona del asentamiento y ahora se concentran en el asalto a Pervomayskoye. Los combates tienen lugar en las afueras de la ciudad, después de que los ataques de artillería consiguieran reducir los bastiones en los accesos más cercanos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

El trabajo del regimiento 11 con la ayuda de Matrice 300 que entregamos la semana pasada ✊

Trabajando, hermanos









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

kelden dijo:


> @arriondas .... a nadie le dicen en clase que ser travelo mola. Les dicen que si un tio decide ser travelo, allá él, es su problema pero merece el mismo trato y respeto que cualquiera.
> 
> Yo entiendo que os cueste, al ser humano le gusta la fila, la uniformidad del rebaño y sacudir al que se sale de la "norma" pero ya es hora de que nos civilicemos.
> 
> Otra cosa sería si, por ejemplo, por cada travelo que aparece en la tierra 10 fulanos pillaran un cáncer, pero no es el caso.



Yo tenia un primo que era trans (si se puede decir asi, porque el pobre ni operaciones ni nada), para colmo en un pueblo... Lo que sufrió ese tio (de todo) fue inhumano. Nadie deberia ser marginado por nada.
Ahora bien, que aparezcan carteles pagados por municipios con consignas como "la heterosexualidad no es lo normal, solo lo mas común..."
El problema no es el concepto: es el método y el enfoque: profundamente político; y cosa que toca un político...


----------



## alexforum (7 Sep 2022)

Ragnarrok dijo:


> se puede saber qué tiene de glorioso ese país infecto, lider en corrupción y crimen organizado?
> Sigo sin entender esta supuesta simpatia por algo que no se conoce. Ah, es que Ucrania es lo que toca apoyar? pues eso



Las mujeres, más Putas que las gallinas, pero gloriosas eso si


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

⚡La CAA de la región de Kherson anunció que se estaría preparando para realizar un referéndum sobre la reunificación con Rusia el 4 de noviembre, en el marco de la fecha anunciada por Turchak.


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo tenia un primo que era trans (si se puede decir asi, porque el pobre ni operaciones ni nada), para colmo en un pueblo... Lo que sufrió ese tio (de todo) fue inhumano. Nadie deberia ser marginado por nada.
> Ahora bien, que aparezcan carteles pagados por municipios con consignas como "la heterosexualidad no es lo normal, solo lo mas común..."
> El problema no es el concepto: es el método y el enfoque: profundamente político; y cosa que toca un político...



Así es. Es el enfoque que se da, y el estar en un contexto para nada apropiado. Tocando temás que no deberían ser parte del día a día en un aula de niños de menos de 12-13 años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

La guerra de propaganda de la OTAN en estado puro…




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Así es. Es el enfoque que se da, y el estar en un contexto para nada apropiado. Tocando temás que no deberían ser parte del día a día en un aula de niños de menos de 12-13 años.



De eso se trata, mira el feminismo: de algo totalmente legitimo y necesario en su momento al puto engendro de mierda que tenemos hoy


----------



## Egam (7 Sep 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Rusia bajo el liderazgo de Putin va a aprender a las malas que las peleas o se empiezan para ganarlas o se pasan canutas, no ha querido poner toda la fuerza inicialmente y ahora se ven a la defensiva y con un conflicto que va a alargarse indefinidamente. Y los "genios" del hilo alabando unas supuestas jugadas maestras de Putin que no veo por ninguna parte. Veremos a ver si a Putin no le cuesta el liderazgo.



Que poca visión de conjunto y futuro tienes. Putin solo ha logrado poner de rodillas a Europa y Usa está empezando a comprender la que han liado: si dejan de exportar uranio se lía parda en USA.
Los títeres en Europa los van a colgar de un palo sus propios ciudadanos.
Al tiempo


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La guerra de propaganda de la OTAN en estado puro…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, es una detras de otra...
Pero para esto siempre tienen respuesta y no es otra que soltar la milonga y pedir a los demas que demuestren que es mentira.
El tonto siempre es el último en darse cuenta de lo tonto que es, si es que alguna vez se da cuenta


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

HOY........


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Que poca visión de conjunto y futuro tienes. Putin solo ha logrado poner de rodillas a Europa y Usa está empezando a comprender la que han liado: si dejan de exportar uranio se lía parda en USA.
> Los títeres en Europa los van a colgar de un palo sus propios ciudadanos.
> Al tiempo



Tu eras uno que de los que decían que no iba a haber invasión, y aun así sigues creyendo en Turcomongolia.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los comunistas dejamos ala gente libre dentro de la republica independiente de sus casas
> Fuera de ellas preferimos no jugar con cartas marcadas por la banca y sus jugadores cómplices de la misma



No, eso no es cierto


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> HOY........



Si pones el de mañana o el de la semana que viene tendria el mismo valor...


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La guerra de propaganda de la OTAN en estado puro…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esto puede acabar igual que la ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson. Algunas ganancias territoriales al principio, para luego ser detenida, empantanarse... y con cuantiosas pérdidas humanas y materiales en los atacantes. 

Son ofensivas que parece que responden más a consideraciones políticas que a militares. Un poco "a lo que salga", algo de sorpresa inicial, pero después... no mucho más.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un poco balon fuera, no?
> Las fuentes primarias siempre son un plus. Creo que el forero no se refería a eso exactamente



Voy a poner un ejemplo, para que se entienda lo que digo:

Imaginate que vives en Soria, y, de repente, por lo que sea, salta una alerta mundial sobre un hecho que acontece en Albacete...

Bien, conoces a gente en Albacete, de los cuáles, además, no son neutrales porque tienen intereses además de visiones ya sesgadas de por si por sus propias opiniones

Alguien de Viena, por ejemplo, puede pensar que, al ser español y vivir en España, puedes tener una imagen más certera debido a "esas fuentes primarias", pero no es cierto, estarías hablando de la situación de 47 millones de personas y de una fuente que, no deja de ser eso, una persona

No sé si entiende, otra cosa es que me diga alguien, y me asegure que tiene contacto directo y personal con el mando ucraniano o con el ruso...o incluso con Putin...entonces si, reconozco que esa persona SI tendría fuentes directas, pero si no es eso no, de ningún modo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entramos en una nueva dimensión. La dimensión de los mapas recortados. "Avance destacable de los ukras en el sector de Balakliya hasta el pueblo de Volokhov-Yar" ¿A qué llamamos avance destacable? Pues a la toma de una carretera de 19 km. La distancia que hay entre Balakliya y Volokhov-Yar. Lo peor es que hasta ahora los ucranianos estaban intentando avanzar por el sur. Ya de eso no se habla después de tres intentos que no terminaron muy bien. El silencio mediático es clarificador. En esta nueva "ofensiva" los ucranianos van por el norte y han logrado recuperar cinco pueblos en el sector de la carretera. Pues muy bien. ¿Teniendo en cuenta que desde Jersón a Balakliya hay más de 500 km, podemos inferir que 19 km de carretera es un gran avance? Esto me jode mucho porque me obliga a usar el sentido común y revisar los mapas por mí mismo cuando leo de avances y retiradas, con lo cual tengo que perder tiempo si quiero estar informado.
> Aquí el único avance destacable se produciría por la retirada masiva de tropas rusas del Dombás. Todo lo que no sea eso es darse golpes en el pecho para llenarse de razón. Sospecho que el invierno será así. Unos toman tres pueblos en el norte y los otros toman dos pueblos en el sur. Luego unos recuperan lo que perdieron y los otros se defienden para no perder más.
> Aclaro: Mis opiniones las estoy dando desde la barra del bar. Creo que como el 90% del foro, sin acritud.



Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...los ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.

A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues esto puede acabar igual que la ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson. Algunas ganancias territoriales al principio, para luego ser detenida, empantanarse... y con cuantiosas pérdidas humanas y materiales en los atacantes.
> 
> Son ofensivas que parece que responden más a consideraciones políticas que a militares. Un poco "a lo que salga", algo de sorpresa inicial, pero después... no mucho más.



Bueno... En realidad yo creo que intentan explotar un lugar debilitado del frente (aunque no tienen mucho con que darle) y al final todo sigue igual pero con unas bajas bestiales... El que ordena estas cosas me da en la nariz que lo que quiere es que en Europa no veamos la entrega de milmillonadas a Ucrania como algo inutil y tirar la pasta por el vater...
Mucha pela hay en juego


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

La primera dama ucraniana cerrándole la boca al payaso de Roger Waters (el bajista de Pink Floyd).

Para el que no lo sepa, el muy desgraciado le mandó una "carta abierta" a la Sra Zelenska pidiendo "un fin a la guerra", el fin del envío de armas a Ucrania, etc... vamos, el argumentario básico de cualquier escoria prorrusa. Curiosamente no le ha mandado ninguna "carta abierta" a Putin pidiendo que saquen las tropas inmediatamente. En su "carta abierta" tampoco culpa a Rusia de nada. Para flipar.


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

La última que andan soltando:
'Rusia está desesperada porque está comprando proyectiles de artillería y cohetes a Corea del Norte'

El que no se consuela...


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...l*os ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE* porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.



Sí, sí, brutal


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...los ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.



No puedes combatir con una mano a la espalda, diga lo que quiera Putin estan en una guerra. No reconocerlo es un error.

Los frentes son gigantescos para intentar luchar con 100.000 tios, sin ademas querer arriesgar la aviación. Yo lo dije desde la segunda semana, los anglos iban a ir a muerte, así que la única forma que tiene de acabar con esto es cambiar el regimen. Que es ademas como los anglos hacen estas cosas.

Putin, se parece a nuestro Mariano, espera que la virgen , el destino , o los voluntarios hagan su trabajo para no tener que reconocer las cosas y asumir los riesgos. El vera, pero al final le que tiene que hacer esta muy claro, otros caminos no acaban bien.

Vale que se cargaron la mayoría del ejercito y el 90% de la aviación ucranina pero luego mando sentarse a esperar. Bueno pues como en 2014, la espera solo significa que los anglos tienen tiempo para rearmar a los de Kiev. No nos engañemos no se van a quedar sin soldados, pueden tener 200.000 bajas pero es que tiene alistados a todos los tios en edad militar. La economia se la sufragamos los europeos.


----------



## Elimina (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La última que andan soltando:
> 'Rusia está desesperada porque está comprando proyectiles de artillería y cohetes a Corea del Norte'
> 
> El que no se consuela...



Pues cómo estará EEUU, que compra petróleo a Venezuela.


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

En la dirección de Balaklei, la agrupación ZVO llevó a los "soles". Trabaja en grupos de mano de obra y equipo enemigo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues esto puede acabar igual que la ofensiva ucraniana en Jerson. Algunas ganancias territoriales al principio, para luego ser detenida, empantanarse... y con cuantiosas pérdidas humanas y materiales en los atacantes.
> 
> Son ofensivas que parece que responden más a consideraciones políticas que a militares. Un poco "a lo que salga", algo de sorpresa inicial, pero después... no mucho más.



Esta, es para presentar mañana en el 'examen' de Ramstein.
Si en la OTAN lo consideran positivo, parece que habrá mas pienso...


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

−carrancas dijo:


> Que PUTA vergüenza: Finta ukronazi en Jersón, el ejército ruso pica y los ukronazis rompen el frente en Járkov.
> 
> 
> Posiciones tomadas por los Ukras: ¿Para esto el gran pueblo ruso ganó en solitario y sin apoyo internacional la Gran Guerra Patriótica? ¿Para que su bandera sea tratada como un trapo? Mirad la humillación de este Teniente Coronel, no se atreve ni a mirar a la cámara. Todo por culpa de la...
> ...



Con qué poco os conformáis. Aprovechad para pajearos mientras dure.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La última que andan soltando:
> 'Rusia está desesperada porque está comprando proyectiles de artillería y cohetes a Corea del Norte'
> 
> El que no se consuela...



Eso no es creible, Putin nunca se saltaría las sanciones que voto con sus socios contra Corea del Norte por tener un programa nuclear para defenderse de una potencia nuclear global que les amenazaba dia si , dia no con borrarles del mapa.



Elimina dijo:


> Pues cómo estará EEUU, que compra petróleo a Venezuela.



Los yanquis nunca votarian unas sanciones contra un posible aliado, o que les perjudicaran economicamente son unos hdp, pero no son idiotas.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Bruselas estudia activar una nueva sanción contra Rusia que consista en fijar un precio máximo al gas que la UE compra a Moscú #Rusia #Ucrania #UE 

La Comisión Europea estudia la posibilidad de crear un instrumento "similar" a una sanción contra Rusia que no supondría dejar de comprar gas, como ya ha hecho la UE con el carbón o con el petróleo, sino en fijar el precio máximo al que lo comprará el bloque comunitario. 

*Esta idea forma parte del examen de las distintas posibilidades que está haciendo Bruselas para una "intervención de urgencia" que haga bajar el precio de la electricidad y que contempla como uno de los puntos a favor que, de esta forma, Rusia deje de tener los ingentes beneficios que le reporta la venta de gas a Europa, incluso con un flujo cada vez menor, y, como riesgo, "la total interrupción del mismo".*

La idea figura en un nuevo documento de trabajo de la Dirección General de Energía de la Comisión -un 'non paper', en jerga comunitaria- que plantea dos nuevas posibilidades, que se unen, entre otras, a la posibilidad de limitar el precio a todas las tecnologías con las que se genera electricidad distintas al gas. En esta ocasión, estudia pros y contras de fijar un precio máximo al gas que la UE compra a Rusia mediante un procedimiento jurídico "cercano al modelo de las sanciones" y crear una plataforma de compras entre los países que más dependen del gas de Moscú -desde Países Bajos, Alemania e Italia hacia el este- para negociar en conjunto.

Estas dos posibilidades figuran en un nuevo documento de trabajo que, a diferencia de otro la semana pasada que planteaba no tocar los precios del gas sino el del resto de tecnologías, se abre ahora a hacerlo, mediante dos fórmulas, que podrían aplicarse de forma combinada o alternativa.

La primera es que los Veintisiete tomen una decisión "por fuerza mayor" contra Rusia y fijen el precio máximo al que le comprarán el gas. Bruselas dice que sería parecido al "modelo de sanciones", ya que requeriría un mismo procedimiento jurídico que debería contar con la unanimidad de todos los países. Este mecanismo supondría que para Rusia sería mejor dejar de bombear gas a la UE que pagar el precio limitado, que debería estar a un nivel por encima de sus costes de producción pero en la horquilla entre 5 y 35 MWh, lejos de los 270 que se alcanzaron la semana pasada.

La segunda medida trata de la creación de una plataforma regional, que iría desde la Europa central a la del este y que negociaría en bloque volúmenes de gas con Rusia. Partiría de una "zona roja" (red zone) que se situaría en Hungría y que se ampliaría en forma de onda hasta alcanzar la frontera con Rusia e Italia y Países Bajos por el oeste. El resto serían "zona verde", menos dependiente del gas ruso.

Bruselas plantea un mecanismo en el que todos los países de esta región -incluidas necesariamente las grandes economías- se pusieran de acuerdo para fijar un precio límite que estaría por encima del mercado, pero que daría estabilidad. Por eso, no prevé compensaciones como existen en la 'excepción ibérica'. 









Bruselas estudia activar una nueva sanción contra Rusia que consista en fijar un precio máximo al gas que la UE compra a Moscú


La Comisión Europea estudia la posibilidad de crear un instrumento "similar" a una sanción contra Rusia que no supondría dejar de comprar gas, como ya ha hecho la UE con el carbón o con el petróleo, sino en fijar el precio máximo al que lo comprará el bloque comunitario. Esta idea forma parte...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sí, sí, brutal



No brutal no, es destacable solamente porque yo lo he destacado en un post porque el frente ahí no se había movido en bastante tiempo, si no le gusta el término lo siento pero no lo voy a editar...., me jode tanto como a usted pero en ésta guerra yo busco información y llamar a las cosas por su nombre, la propaganda no me interesa.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No puedes combatir con una mano a la espalda, diga lo que quiera Putin estan en una guerra. No reconocerlo es un error.
> 
> Los frentes son gigantescos para intentar luchar con 100.000 tios, sin ademas querer arriesgar la aviación. Yo lo dije desde la segunda semana, los anglos iban a ir a muerte, así que la única forma que tiene de acabar con esto es cambiar el regimen. Que es ademas como los anglos hacen estas cosas.
> 
> Putin, se parece a nuestro Mariano, espera que la virgen , el destino , o los voluntarios hagan su trabajo para no tener que reconocer las cosas y asumirlos riesgos. El vera, pero al final le que tiene que hacer esta muy claro, otros caminos no acaban bien.



Si fueses uno de los 12 hombres con más poder del mundo, y tuvieses que abastecer los próximos 50 años la industria y mercado privado del país en el que apostaste,como modelo de cuarta revolución industrial en "1971" económico,social,financiero y transhumano, con tintes de neomalthusianismo general mundial, como harías dicho traspaso de recursos sin que se notase mucho en el lado que se queda sin ellos? Y a la vez poder implantar tecnofeudalismo incresendo por esa pérdida de recursos y productividad competitiva? 

Tal vez una operación de invasión, larga?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, eso no es cierto



¿Cualoh? . PONGO LA MANO EN EL FUEGO y no me quemo


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Madre mía ni me imagino como se pondrán los otantontos cuando logren conquistar kherson u otro enclave importante (si es que lo logran). Están desesperados por celebrar cualquier victoria los pobres, y les entiendo. Llevan 6 meses en la trinchera rechinando los dientes.

Yo dudo mucho que los ukros puedan echar a los rusos de esa zona, pero todo puede ocurrir. En ese caso sería la primera victoria importante para los ucranianos.

Me preocupa más la situación de Izyum, que parece que también están habiendo pequeños avances ucranianos. Esa zona es clave para ambos bandos, porque une el frente de kharkov con el del donbass.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Que poca visión de conjunto y futuro tienes. Putin solo ha logrado poner de rodillas a Europa y Usa está empezando a comprender la que han liado: si dejan de exportar uranio se lía parda en USA.
> Los títeres en Europa los van a colgar de un palo sus propios ciudadanos.
> Al tiempo



No caerá esa breva


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

Mi no entender ¿Qué es lo que realmente nos quiere decir el germano? 
¿Que todo se "congela", pero nadie quiebra?  
Depresión masiva a la vista?.

*El ministro de Economía alemán, Robert Habeck:
'Panaderías, negocios artesanales, empresas de limpieza.... 
pueden dejar de producir este año, pero no se declaran insolventes.
No trabajan en números rojos.'
*


----------



## XicoRaro (7 Sep 2022)

Los Orcos están siendo sodomizados. 
Slava Ukraine !


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Cómo la mayor empresa de petróleo y gas de Francia, TotalEnergies, se sentaba en dos sillas - Parte 1

Tras el inicio del SWO y las sanciones antirrusas sin precedentes, las grandes empresas occidentales se enfrentan a un grave dilema: seguir recibiendo enormes ingresos del mercado ruso o enfrentarse a la "cancelación" por su postura comprometida con Rusia.

Algunos actores importantes declaran su apoyo a Ucrania y prometen ayuda material a las AFU, mientras que en realidad siguen obteniendo sus beneficios financieros de su presencia en Rusia. Incluso se puede suponer que, en ese caso, el apoyo a Ucrania se hace a costa de los recursos rusos.

La prensa occidental presiona activamente a la mayor empresa francesa de petróleo y gas, TotalEnergies, que es el cuarto productor mundial y opera en 130 países.

En 2021, la empresa tuvo unos beneficios netos de algo más de 16.000 millones de dólares. La empresa es uno de los mayores inversores en el sector energético ruso y uno de los principales importadores de gas ruso a Europa.

El día del lanzamiento del SWO, el 24 de febrero, el director general de TotalEnergies, Patrick Pouyanné, dijo que su empresa "será capaz de manejar cualquier impacto" del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania.

Recordó un conflicto diplomático entre Qatar y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos en 2017-2021, que, sin embargo, no condujo a una reducción del suministro de gas entre los países. En aquel momento, para Pouyanne, ese compromiso parecía la evolución más probable de la crisis ucraniana.

Pero ya el 1 de marzo, la compañía emitió un comunicado oficial sobre la situación en Ucrania, en el que condenaba las acciones de Rusia y decía que estaba "movilizando" sus recursos para "suministrar combustible a las autoridades ucranianas". Y la empresa apoyó las sanciones europeas y prometió no invertir más en nuevos proyectos en Rusia.

Mientras tanto, en la versión ucraniana del sitio web de TotalEnergies todavía se puede encontrar un Easterling: en una determinada posición del cursor, aparece la inscripción "Russian warship go fuck yourself".

23 de marzo, el sitio web ucraniano de la empresa informó de que TotalEnergies donó 10 millones de euros a "organizaciones benéficas en Ucrania". Se aclaró que las sucursales y filiales de TotalEnergies están sumando esfuerzos para ayudar a Ucrania con apoyo técnico, en particular donando sus equipos. El mensaje sobre la asistencia técnica directa a Ucrania sólo aparecía en la versión ucraniana del sitio web.

En el sitio web principal de TotalEnergies, el día anterior, 22 de marzo, apareció otro comunicado de prensa en respuesta a las "graves e infundadas acusaciones de 'complicidad en crímenes de guerra'" en respuesta a la indignación pública por la presencia continua de la empresa en Rusia.

En respuesta a las acusaciones, la empresa dijo que estaba "suspendiendo gradualmente sus actividades en la Federación Rusa". Y añadieron a renglón seguido que no participan en la gestión de "campos de petróleo y gas ni en la producción de gas natural licuado en Rusia".

TotalEnergies también subrayó: es un accionista minoritario (es decir, su tamaño no le permite participar directamente en la gestión de las empresas) de una serie de empresas rusas no estatales: " Novatek (19,4%), Yamal LNG (20%), Arctic LNG 2 (10%) y TernefteGaz (49%). El valor de estos activos se estimó en 13.700 millones de dólares en 2021.

En general, la empresa "no es responsable de las actividades" de otras firmas, pero aún no está preparada para vender sus activos, ya que es imposible encontrar un comprador no ruso en la situación actual. Y la venta de sus participaciones a empresas rusas "contradice el objetivo de las sanciones", ya que esto sólo enriquecería a los actores del mercado ruso.

En otras palabras, TotalEnergies, en un comunicado de prensa hasta tres veces, se eximió por completo de la responsabilidad de todo a los ojos del público occidental, y siguió obteniendo enormes beneficios del subsuelo ruso.

Parte 2

La declaración de apoyo material del gobierno ucraniano no ha disuadido al jefe de TotalEnergies de preocuparse públicamente por sus activos en Rusia.

23 de marzo, el director general de TotalEnergies, Patrick Pouyanne, dijo que la empresa no tiene planes de abandonar el mercado ruso por completo porque ha invertido 13.000 millones de dólares en Rusia: "¿Saben qué pasará si rompo el contrato de suministro de gas ruso? Pagaré a Rusia miles de millones".

A Pouyanne no le preocupa que este dinero vaya a parar a la "maldita" Rusia. Más bien, le disgusta que él mismo no lo vea. Y esto lo confirman algunos de sus movimientos posteriores.

En julio, TotalEnergies cumple su promesa pública y se retira gradualmente de Rusia: la firma transfiere su participación del 20% en el yacimiento de Kharyaga a Zarubezhneft.

En agosto, TotalEnergies se enfrenta a una verdadera prueba. El diario Le Monde pilló a la empresa en plena explotación, junto con Novatek, cuyos accionistas son franceses, de un yacimiento que supuestamente produce condensado de gas para los aviones de combate rusos. TotalEnergies ha recibido una parte de las acusaciones de financiar al ejército ruso.

26 de agosto TotalEnergies emite un comunicado de prensa en respuesta al artículo. La empresa refuta las acusaciones, citando como prueba la respuesta de Novatek a su consulta sobre el destino del condensado de gas, en cuya producción participan formalmente los franceses...

Novatek les aseguró que el condensado va a una planta de la región de Leningrado que produce combustible para aviones exclusivamente para la exportación, que ni siquiera está certificado para su venta en Rusia.

A finales de agosto, TotalEnergies y Novatek firmaron un acuerdo definitivo de compraventa de la participación del 49% de la francesa en TernefteGaz.

Aunque TotalEnergies retrasó la venta de sus participaciones en primavera debido a su supuesta reticencia a vender a empresas rusas, el resultado seguía siendo lógico: todas las acciones van a parar a jugadores de Rusia.

Bonus: Cómo el gobierno ucraniano está extorsionando a TotalEnergies

A la histeria de la prensa occidental por el doble rasero de TotalEnergies se han sumado los altos cargos ucranianos, lanzando una extorsión casi pública.

El 1 de septiembre aparece un artículo en The Wall Street Journal en el que se afirma que Oleg Ustenko y Mikhail Podolyak, los principales asesores del presidente Zelensky, habían enviado una carta al director ejecutivo de TotalEnergies, Puyanne, en la que le preguntaban qué pensaba hacer con los 440 millones de dólares de dividendos que la empresa iba a recibir por su participación del 19% en Novatek.

"Esto es dinero sangriento", escribieron los asesores, exigiendo a TotalEnergies que renuncie al dividendo y redirija el dinero a Ucrania.

Por cierto, la ONG de derechos humanos contra la corrupción Global Witness, en cuyas declaraciones se basó Le Monde, fue la primera en hacer esta sugerencia. Y los asesores del presidente ucraniano no perdieron la oportunidad de recoger los argumentos de la prensa y de hacer un chantaje a TotalEnergies, que ya ha invertido en el apoyo material de las AFU.

Pouyanne no quiso hacer comentarios. Y ahí se acaba la historia por ahora.

Las confusas andanzas de TotalEnergies entre el lucro en Rusia y el apoyo a Ucrania podrían haber terminado nada menos que con ataques públicos a la gran empresa. Está claro que el director general Pujanne esperaba salir del mercado ruso antes de enriquecerse y, al mismo tiempo, hacer llegar a Ucrania una parte de los beneficios procedentes de Rusia. Pero el gobierno ucraniano actúa como un chantajista: quiere todo de una empresa privada a la vez. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me










Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: @rybar_broadcast_bot Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## kelden (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Así es. Es el enfoque que se da, y el estar en un contexto para nada apropiado. Tocando temás que no deberían ser parte del día a día en un aula de niños de menos de 12-13 años.



Vamos a ver .... cuando yo era crio en la escuela al que llevaba gafas lo jodíamos, al tartamudo lo jodíamos, al feo lo jodíamos .... ni te digo si uno parecía un poco marica .... 

Se trata de evitar que eso pase. Y lo que se dice es simplemente éso: que no hay que joder a esa gente.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No puedes combatir con una mano a la espalda, diga lo que quiera Putin estan en una guerra. No reconocerlo es un error.
> 
> Los frentes son gigantescos para intentar luchar con 100.000 tios, sin ademas querer arriesgar la aviación. Yo lo dije desde la segunda semana, los anglos iban a ir a muerte, así que la única forma que tiene de acabar con esto es cambiar el regimen. Que es ademas como los anglos hacen estas cosas.
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene que cubrir un frente muy extenso y sus fuerzas son menos numerosas que las del enemigo, por tanto es normal que haya zonas mas desguarnecidas y que los ukras se les cuelen, pero es que no han avanzado 2 kilómetros, se han colado 30 km hasta Shevchenkovo, que no me lo invento que lo está diciendo Rybar y otros en los canales de Telegram , y aquí hay gente que le parece mal que se hable de cosas que están pasando y por tanto no se enteran de la película y tan contentos .. 


Es que la misma rapidez del avance es extraña... se intuye un cambio de fase en la guerra..., pero cómo cojones se puede analizar algo si se niega su existencia?¿


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cualoh? . PONGO LA MANO EN EL FUEGO y no me quemo



Todoh


----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Sobre la situación en la dirección de Kharkiv:

Estoy al tanto de la situación, pero me abstendré de dar detalles para no interferir con nuestras fuerzas. La situación es grave, pero no crítica. Sin embargo, se están tomando medidas.

Los ataques a Kupiansk se predijeron hace dos o tres semanas, así que conseguimos minimizar las consecuencias. Y esto, quiero subrayar, es el mérito de nuestra inteligencia. Por eso, en parte, escribo aquí con vida y no me sacan de entre los escombros. 
@nezhurka 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, la famosa "batalla por la iniciativa" que comentaban Strelkov y Koffman meses atrás ya ha terminado claramente, y la iniciativa la tiene Ucrania. 

Ahora queda por ver la capacidad ofensiva UKR y la defensiva RU.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Los hackers rusos de KILLNET declaran la guerra a Japón

"Rusia no está cometiendo crímenes en Ucrania. Rusia está protegiendo a su pueblo. Ustedes, los japoneses, lo saben, pero siguen haciendo una campaña antirrusa. Hoy declaramos la guerra al gobierno japonés. Somos rusos, matamos..."









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Sep 2022)

Intentar ver o saber lo que pasa en un enfrentamiento táctico como el actual en Ucrania es de locos, ni aun habiendo informadores imparciales de ambos bandos en el frente se podrían sacar conclusiones.

Para eso están las salas de guerra donde se recibe la información de los mandos y se analiza para poder realizar las acciones oportunas. Lo que nos llega solo son sombras de lo que esta pasando o de lo que podrá pasar. Difícil emitir juicios.

Estratégicamente creo que Ucrania a fracasado en todos los frentes por mucha lucha que haya ahora , ya tendrían que haber avanzado más y tener afianzadas mucha más zonas para obtener beneficios estratégicos. Ya no digamos si el objetivo final es tomar Crimea y el Donbass.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

A estas alturas lo que está claro es que Rusia no es una potencia militar. 

Es un desastre de ejército incapaz de vencer a un país sin apenas ejército.


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Los Orcos están siendo sodomizados.
> Slava Ukraine !



slava russia, el ijnore senor el ijnore que se va a meter en la nev.....


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Sep 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



otro payaso con cuenta cerrada al publico ijnore


----------



## arriondas (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Intentar ver o saber lo que pasa en un enfrentamiento táctico como el actual en Ucrania es de locos, ni aun habiendo informadores imparciales de ambos bandos en el frente se podrían sacar conclusiones.
> 
> Para eso están las salas de guerra donde se recibe la información de los mandos y se analiza para poder realizar las acciones oportunas. Lo que nos llega solo son sombras de lo que esta pasando o de lo que podrá pasar. Difícil emitir juicios.
> 
> Estratégicamente creo que Ucrania a fracasado en todos los frentes por mucha lucha que haya ahora , ya tendrían que haber avanzado más y tener afianzadas mucha más zonas para obtener beneficios estratégicos. Ya no digamos si el objetivo final es tomar Crimea y el Donbass.



Como han dicho antes, es para poder presentar a los donantes de pasta algo medianamente decente, con tal de que sigan soltando la mosca.

Consideraciones más políticas (y económicas) que militares.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre el curso de la operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa en Ucrania a las 18.45 (hora de Moscú) el 07.09.2022:

1. En el área de Balakleya, el enemigo controla una parte de Verbovka, parte de la carretera Volokhov Yar-Balakleya, un cruce en Volokhov Yar.
El enemigo también avanzó desde el sur de Balakleya hasta Bayrak y Krasnaya Gusarovka. Balakleya está completamente bajo el control de nuestras tropas. Los principales acontecimientos se desarrollan al norte de la ciudad. Hay batallas en Shevchenko. Se informa sobre la introducción de reservas por ambas partes. Los nuestros avanzan desde la dirección de Kupyansk (que ha sido bombardeado desde el MLRS durante los últimos 2 días), el enemigo, desde la dirección de Andreevka. En la ofensiva, se utilizan unidades entrenadas por la OTAN, se utilizan activamente a los mercenarios extranjeros. Después de los fracasos de la ofensiva cerca de Jersón y Járkov, la ofensiva hacia Balakleya es otro intento de Kiev de lograr el éxito operativo.

2. En la dirección de Jersón, el frente se ha estabilizado. El enemigo está exhausto en casi todas partes y no puede atacar. Tras los resultados de la batalla, los medios estadounidenses afirman que las pérdidas en la dirección de Jersón fueron de 1 a 5, no a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin contar la gran cantidad de equipo ucraniano destruidos. El control de un par aldeas es claramente un precio inadecuado para una ofensiva de una semana con tales pérdidas.

3. En la dirección de Artemovsk, después de la captura de Kodema, nuestras tropas se están preparando para una ofensiva en Zaitsevo (que no debe confundirse con Zaitsevo de Gorlovka). Hasta ahora, el pueblo está completamente bajo el control del enemigo. La captura de Zaitsevo, así como de Veselaya Dolina, es necesaria para iniciar un asalto directo a Artemovsk.

4. En el área de Pesky, nuestras tropas han completado la expulsión del enemigo de las fortalezas en el área del pueblo y ahora se concentran en el asalto a Pervomaisky. Los combates continúan en las afueras de la ciudad, después de que el fuego de la artillería logró destruir las fortalezas en los accesos cercanos.


----------



## EUROPIA (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Sep 2022)

Emboscada de Wagner PMC a las AFU cerca de Bakhmut

El equipo de Rybir tiene en su poder un trofeo de vídeo grabado con una cámara de pecho de uno de los comandantes de las AFU.

Las imágenes muestran a los militares ucranianos dirigiéndose a su bastión cerca de Bakhmut, sin saber que los combatientes de las PMC de Wagner ya les están esperando allí. Una vez allí, los ucranianos se encuentran bajo un intenso fuego.

La cámara capta la muerte de su camarógrafo y los vanos intentos de resistencia de los ucranianos.

Publicamos todos nuestros vídeos en nuestro canal de _RuTube_





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Macron dijo que “no deberíamos saltar como cabras del Pirineo"
> 
> Ya se van mostrando las cartas.



La lógica es obvia, pero me parece a mi que la razón de Macrón ahora es otra: que los planes son arruinar Europa y debe seguirlos. Eso de que les lleven el gas y les salven las empresas francesas que (los de 'arriba') esperan adquirir a precio de saldo, no cuadra mucho con ellos.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A estas alturas lo que está claro es que Rusia no es una potencia militar.
> 
> Es un desastre de ejército incapaz de vencer a un país sin apenas ejército.



¿ Ucrania un pais sin ejercito ?

Venga que erees un desinformador profesional. Ucrania era la parte más militarizada de la URSS y se quedo con todo , en su momento hasta tenia una flota de bombarderos estrategicos. 6.000 tanques, 800 complejos de AA de medio y gran alcance, miles de BMP de todo tipo....y eso sin contar con la ayuda militar y economica para reactivar sus fabricas militares ( del complejo militar sovietico ) que lleva recibiendo desde 2014. 

A eso le añades una movilización general en un pais que tendra ahora unos 38 millones de habitantes ( a perdido 5 o 7 desde que gozan del capitalismo ) y tienen una jodida potencia militar.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El trabajo del regimiento 11 con la ayuda de Matrice 300 que entregamos la semana pasada
> 
> Trabajando, hermanos
> 
> ...



El tal Matrice 300 es un drone de nueve mil euros...con razón esa estabilidad y calidad de imagen. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Supongo que los rusos se habrán replegado a posiciones más defensivas y darán por perdidos ciertos territorios en un intento de parar la ofensiva ucraniana y tratar de recuperar más adelante lo que han perdido. 

Lo digo porque el avance ucraniano parece muy rápido y sin apenas oposición, como si los rusos se hubieran pirado y hubieran dejado a 4 gatos para hacer algo.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

¿Te das cuenta que para llegar a 50 000 muertos han tenido que pasar seis meses? ¿Firmas seis meses más de guerra, cien mil muertos rusos y pagar la gasolina al doble de lo que la pagas hoy? Igual creo que le estoy preguntando a un adulto y me estoy equivocando. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Intentar ver o saber lo que pasa en un enfrentamiento táctico como el actual en Ucrania es de locos, ni aun habiendo informadores imparciales de ambos bandos en el frente se podrían sacar conclusiones.
> 
> Para eso están las salas de guerra donde se recibe la información de los mandos y se analiza para poder realizar las acciones oportunas. Lo que nos llega solo son sombras de lo que esta pasando o de lo que podrá pasar. Difícil emitir juicios.
> 
> Estratégicamente creo que Ucrania a fracasado en todos los frentes por mucha lucha que haya ahora , ya tendrían que haber avanzado más y tener afianzadas mucha más zonas para obtener beneficios estratégicos. Ya no digamos si el objetivo final es tomar Crimea y el Donbass.



Si, pero hay cosas que si pueden deducir :

Rusia no tiene suficiente infantería, y les falta reconocimiento aereo fuera del frente. Las ofensivas no son tan grandes como las pintan , pero los defensores son realmente escasos. Para una defensa con tan poca gente ( ya que no quieres atacar ) tienes que controlar mucho cualquier agrupación. Claro que una vez la lanzan los ucranianos, los rusos la van a crujir, pero hay unos momentos iniciales donde tienes perdidas evitables.

Por otra parte esta el tema politicos. ¿ objetivos ? Vale tomar las dos republicas, cuando tomen lo que quedan de Donetsk ¿ que espera putin hacer trincheras ? Los van a seguir bombardeando, joder esta más que claro. Así pues , tienen que ir a por la victoria y para eso las medias tintas no valen de mucho.

Va a tener que salir , y decir me he equivocado, occidente nos declaro la guerra en 2014 y no se va a poder llegar a un acuerdo. Así que , tiempos duros, y a por todas. Se que va a acabar haciendolo, veremos los tiempos.

Es como lo de cortar el gas, le han presionado, y al final pues sin gas. Jeje si lo hace hace 6 meses nos pilla en bragas para el invierno. Ahora tenemos una faldita que no abriga mucho, pero algo hace.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La primera dama ucraniana cerrándole la boca al payaso de Roger Waters (el bajista de Pink Floyd).
> 
> Para el que no lo sepa, el muy desgraciado le mandó una "carta abierta" a la Sra Zelenska pidiendo "un fin a la guerra", el fin del envío de armas a Ucrania, etc... vamos, el argumentario básico de cualquier escoria prorrusa. Curiosamente no le ha mandado ninguna "carta abierta" a Putin pidiendo que saquen las tropas inmediatamente. En su "carta abierta" tampoco culpa a Rusia de nada. Para flipar.



Oiga no me sea tan perro y haga el favor de traducirnos lo que dijo esa perra como se tradujo el brillante escrito de Roger Waters, no trate de ocultar la previsible vulgaridad sectaria de la respuesta.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mi no entender ¿Qué es lo que realmente nos quiere decir el germano?
> ¿Que todo se "congela", pero nadie quiebra?
> Depresión masiva a la vista?.
> 
> ...



Eh eeh eeeeeh! Ojo a lo que ha dicho éste tío.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

De raza le viene al nazi...


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Los Orcos están siendo sodomizados.
> Slava Ukraine !



Indocumentado que utiliza la palabra "orco", al *ignore* automáticamente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mi no entender ¿Qué es lo que realmente nos quiere decir el germano?
> ¿Que todo se "congela", pero nadie quiebra?
> Depresión masiva a la vista?.
> 
> ...



Habeck la está liando gorda en Alemania


----------



## tucco (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...los ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.



Por esto (entre otras cosas) Rusia va a perder. La tendencia a negar la realidad, no a nivel de foreros, sino de los niveles intermedios de mando en países autoritarios. Decirle la verdad al líder no cotiza bien, es la vía segura para que, en el mejor de los casos te expulsen de los círculos del poder. En el peor, para que te caigas por una ventana o te empaches de novichok.
Occidente no es moralmente superior a ninguna civilización de la Historia (tampoco inferior), y su prevalencia se apoya en su superioridad militar. La cual, a su vez, tiene fundamentos materiales y humanos. Lo material es la aplastante superioridad tecnológica (otro debate llevaría a analizar su origen, que también acabaría en factores sociológicos). Lo humano es una serie de usos, costumbres, tradiciones y reglas no escritas que definen el modo occidental de hacer la guerra. Esta es la tesis de Victor D. Hanson en "Matanza y Cultura". Y ese modo puede, a muy grandes rasgos, resumirse en que la información fluye de forma menos distorsionada en todas las direcciones, y lo mismo ocurre con el proceso de toma de decisiones. 
Occidente perderá algún día su preponderancia. Quizás, incluso, se derrumbe estrepitosamente en el basurero de la Historia. Pero no será pronto, ni será por la presión de ninguna de las civilizaciones actuales, sino por su propia degeneración. La cual, dicho sea de paso, avanza a ritmo cada vez mayor.









Matanza Y Cultura/ Slaughter and Culture


Desde Salamina, Lepanto o Midway hasta las batallas clave de la ofensiva del Tet, 'Matanza y cultura' analiza y valora la capacidad de destruccin del hombre occidental y la relaciona con caractersticas culturales y psicolgicas. Al afirmar que los europeos son los soldados ms letales, y por tanto...



books.google.es


----------



## Zappa (7 Sep 2022)

Os lo dejo por aquí en la expectativa de que en breve, los asuntos locales nos van a importar mucho más:






*Tema mítico* : - Porra oficial YURI Octubre 2022


Recuperando un clásico de tiempos muy remotos del foro, el Euribor (más conocido como YURI por estos lares), ha cogido carrerrilla a lo bestia y va camino de ir TO THE MOON. Abro el hilo-encuesta para que votemos y hagamos una porra de cómo estará el 1 de Octubre de 2022. Empiezo yo: 3.5% Va...




www.burbuja.info





Voten ustedes el nivel de miseria que tendremos en un mes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

Kadirov anuncia el regreso de sus tropas al frente.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Explosión en el aeropuerto de Mariupol:


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> También se hace mucho por exacerbar las escasez. Un Irán sin sanciones estaría produciendo más de 5Mbd durante décadas y, con programa nuclear, que para ellos es vital, exportaría más de 3Mbd, y están los casi dos de Libia perdidos por la oportuna guerra. Y las cifras de Irak serían aún mejores con estabilidad. La misma Venezuela con asistencia de petroleras estadounidenses podrían estar sacando del Orinoco 5Mbd o más, como pasa con Canadá ahora mismo (que es parte del sistema petrolero de USA). Por no hablar del gas de fracking en Europa oriental o Argentina. Pero nada de eso ocurre porque hay también interés en mantener la escasez y precios altos no vaya a ser que en 2060 la necesidad de hidrocarburos sea menor en todas partes.



De hecho la reducción de producción para el 1 de octubre viene motivada por el temor de Arabia Saudi a que el levantamiento de las sanciones contra Irán inunde el mercado y tire el precio para abajo. Al parecer los ayatollahs tienen listo un enjambre de petroleros para zarpar en pocos días, en cuanto haya fumata con el programa nuclear.
Podrá haber escasez o encarecimiento (sobre todo Europa es muy libre de autocastigarse) pero nunca un apocalipsis burbujil. China o India hacen como si esa película no fuera con ellos y son más de la tercera parte de la población mundial. Por eso no soy creyente qué le voy a hacer.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...los ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.



A lo que me refiero es que si un avance de 20 kilómetros es destacable en un frente que tiene más de 500 km no quiero imaginar cómo se puede calificar la perdida del 20% del territorio para Ucrania. Las cosas se han de ver con perspectiva tanto de un lado como del otro. ¿O caso te crees que yo tengo en cuenta al cien por cien las notas que saca el ministerio de defensa ruso? No, porque por simple lógica los datos van inflados. Son estimaciones al alza para mantener alta la moral y contrarrestar el coste político. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Пушилин подписал постановление о национализации американского филиала Cargill Inc


Глава Донецкой Народной Республики Денис Пушилин подписал постановление о национализации имущества филиала американской корпорации Cargill Inc в Донецке.




russian.rt.com





Bueno, parece que algunos han decidio dejar de hacer el primo. Camino correcto.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Movimiento de efectivos rusos en Mariupol. Los vehículos llevan nuevas marcas tácticas:


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Bueno... En realidad yo creo que intentan explotar un lugar debilitado del frente (aunque no tienen mucho con que darle) y al final todo sigue igual pero con unas bajas bestiales... El que ordena estas cosas me da en la nariz que lo que quiere es que en Europa no veamos la entrega de milmillonadas a Ucrania como algo inutil y tirar la pasta por el vater...
> Mucha pela hay en juego



Exacto. Es que es de cajón. ¿Está Rusia al borde del colpaso por falta de suministros? Esa es la pregunta a responder si queremos saber cómo va la guerra. Porque la realidad es que Ucrania no tiene capacidad humana ni material para igualar la contienda. No digamos ya darle la vuelta. 
Lo que está claro es que mientras más tiempo pase será peor para gente como tú o yo que no tenemos nada que ver con este conflicto. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Los analistas ya vaticinaban un punto de inflexión por estas fechas. Algunos más o menos optimistas, y eso con las pérdidas que habían descendido en verano


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Están a seis grados del malvado Tito Ceasca.
Toda una proeza de los capitalistas, ¿eh?


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Lo que se comentaba es que a finales de agosto Rusia ya no tendría capacidad de hacer ofensivas relevantes. Pero es que esto parece más un desmoronamiento que simplemente una pérdida de capacidad ofensiva. Es por eso por lo que me parece raro.

Lo veo como muchos acontecimientos precipitándose a una velocidad que no esperaba.


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Yo tenia un primo que era trans (si se puede decir asi, porque el pobre ni operaciones ni nada), para colmo en un pueblo... Lo que sufrió ese tio (de todo) fue inhumano. Nadie deberia ser marginado por nada.
> Ahora bien, que aparezcan carteles pagados por municipios con consignas como "la heterosexualidad no es lo normal, solo lo mas común..."
> El problema no es el concepto: es el método y el enfoque: profundamente político; y cosa que toca un político...



Es como las lenguas regionales... 
Deben ser respetadas, enseñadas y cuidadas.... Pero de ahí a la imposición....


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

El "erebus" al ignore.
Que mal estilo que tienen.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues cómo estará EEUU, que compra petróleo a Venezuela.



Y pronto a Irán...


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Decicado a Cozu y la rata Rejona, esto hacen sus amigos los nazis:
¡Gráfico! Las tropas rusas descubrieron una cámara de tortura improvisada en #Severodonetsk Los nazis ucranianos mantuvieron a sus víctimas en tanques de combustible en una gasolinera. Las paredes todavía están cubiertas de sangre. Detrás de la estación, se encuentra el lugar donde los prisioneros fueron ejecutados


----------



## bigmaller (7 Sep 2022)

El frente polisario, los houthies, armenios, la dpr, lpr, todo pais que esté en guerra y lo necesite. aunque no lo quieran admitir. Incluso ukrania. 
Y russia por eso NO LLEVA mayores ni niños. 

En caso de guerra en españa los de 50 no irian a la guerra?? 


Y no me has citado los frentes.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Rusia está manipulando nuestros mercados energéticos y nos enfrentamos a precios astronómicos. Por lo tanto, presentaremos medidas para proteger a los consumidores y empresas vulnerables. Tenemos la fuerza económica, la voluntad política y la unidad para mantener la ventaja.


1) Ahorro Inteligente de Electricidad Necesitamos una estrategia para aplanar los picos, que impulsan el precio de la electricidad. Propondremos un objetivo obligatorio para reducir el uso de electricidad en las horas pico.

2) Tope a los ingresos de las empresas productoras de electricidad a bajo costo. Las fuentes de energía bajas en carbono están generando ingresos inesperados. Es hora de que los consumidores se beneficien de sus bajos costes Propondremos reencauzar estos beneficios inesperados para apoyar a personas y empresas vulnerables.

3) Aporte solidario para empresas de combustibles fósiles Las compañías de petróleo y gas también han obtenido ganancias masivas. Por lo tanto, propondremos una contribución solidaria para las empresas de combustibles fósiles.


4) Apoyo a la liquidez para las empresas de servicios públicos de energía Deben recibir apoyo para hacer frente a la volatilidad de los mercados. Actualizaremos nuestro marco temporal para permitir que las garantías estatales se entreguen rápidamente.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Veo con satisfacción que el hilo se está llenando de ladridos putinianos-prorrusos... Parece que la ofensiva ucraniana va cada vez mejor..


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

¿Y va a ir la policía puerta por puerta con un termómetro en la mano para verificarlo? Ibañez podría haber dibujado un número de Mortadelo y Filemón con esta broma.


----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En España los precios de los libros dan vergüenza. Entre que el español medio no lee pues con esos precios, cualquier libro normal no baja de 18-20 euros y de bolsillo 10, es imposible que la lectura sea popular y esté al alcance de todos.
> Yo soy firme defensor y usuario de las bibliotecas públicas que al menos en la capital tenemos dos o tres por distrito.
> 
> Lo de la lectura en España da para largo, la de veces que habré sido calificado de rarito por leer....



Y los libros con 5 o más años de antigüedad nunca bajan de su precio original, sino que encima se multiplica su precio exponencialmente.

Y libros de 200 páginas nuevos por valor de 18.90 euros o más, así es imposible comprar material para su lectura, normal que las estanterías donde se venden libros estén a rebosar y pasan los meses/años y están igual, luego echamos la culpa al lector y a otra cosa mariposa, así se soluciona todo en España. Siempre son otros los culpables, nunca uno mismo.


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



A esto me refiero. "La retaguardia rusa abierta en canal". Un tío esposado en el suelo....

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

rata rejon dijo:


>



La hostia que se va a llevar esta tia, pasará a los anales del ridículo mundial, ( 3) Aporte solidario para empresas de combustibles fósiles) ¿se puede ser mas subnormal?


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Teniente Coronel ruso capturado.

Oblast de Kharkiv


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

Desde 2020 cada vez peor la productividad en Europa occidental…no hace falta escudriñar mucho…


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Sí lo dice Samper... Que fue presidente de la República gracias al cartel de Cali.... Es brutal lo que está cambiando el mundo ante nuestros ojos....


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> La lógica es obvia, pero me parece a mi que la razón de Macrón ahora es otra: que los planes son arruinar Europa y debe seguirlos. Eso de que les lleven el gas y les salven las empresas francesas que (los de 'arriba') esperan adquirir a precio de saldo, no cuadra mucho con ellos.



Pero qué gas, ¿el gas de España?, ¿tiene España gas?. ¿Tiene españa gas que justifique una obra tan enorme como ese gasoducto saltando los Pirineos?. 

Porque si es para llevar el gas que llega en buques metaneros, dónde está el impedimento para que esos buques lleguen directamente a Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemania... todos ellos países con grandes infraestructuras portuarias.

Habiendo dos gasoductos en el Báltico cogiendo roña, y estos sí capaces de transportar gas de verdad, el último recién construido y sin estrenar, dónde está la justificación para esta obra ciclópea.

Si, es evidente que tiene que ser Francia quien ponga cordura en este dislate, es la única capaz.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

Esta hija de la gran puta es un compendio de estupideces:
Ahora - La UE propondrá un "objetivo obligatorio para reducir el uso de electricidad en las horas punta" con el fin de "aplanar la curva".


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

"Aplanar la curva". Ni siquiera se esfuerzan en adaptar la neolengua al nuevo escenario....


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero qué gas, ¿el gas de España?, ¿tiene España gas?. ¿Tiene españa gas que justifique una obra tan enorme como ese gasoducto saltando los Pirineos?.
> 
> Porque si es para llevar el gas que llega en buques metaneros, dónde está el impedimento para que esos buques lleguen directamente a Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemania... todos ellos países con grandes infraestructuras portuarias.
> 
> ...



Sii, los metaneros pueden llegar a esos sitios, pero...no hay donde gasificar lo que llevan, solo España tiene gasificadores de importancia, el resto una mierda, están atrapados, ah, el gaseoducto de Irun tiene la capacidad de una pajita y el Medcat que no se va a hacer, de dos.


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esta hija de la gran puta es un compendio de estupideces:
> Ahora - La UE propondrá un "objetivo obligatorio para reducir el uso de electricidad en las horas punta" con el fin de "aplanar la curva".



Menuda dictadorcita bastarda. Estos cabrones van a estar calentitos y agustito mientras mandan a la población a unas condiciones de vida miserables.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Por esto (entre otras cosas) Rusia va a perder. La tendencia a negar la realidad, no a nivel de foreros, sino de los niveles intermedios de mando en países autoritarios. Decirle la verdad al líder no cotiza bien, es la vía segura para que, en el mejor de los casos te expulsen de los círculos del poder. En el peor, para que te caigas por una ventana o te empaches de novichok.
> Occidente no es moralmente superior a ninguna civilización de la Historia (tampoco inferior), y su prevalencia se apoya en su superioridad militar. La cual, a su vez, tiene fundamentos materiales y humanos. Lo material es la aplastante superioridad tecnológica (otro debate llevaría a analizar su origen, que también acabaría en factores sociológicos). Lo humano es una serie de usos, costumbres, tradiciones y reglas no escritas que definen el modo occidental de hacer la guerra. Esta es la tesis de Victor D. Hanson en "Matanza y Cultura". Y ese modo puede, a muy grandes rasgos, resumirse en que la información fluye de forma menos distorsionada en todas las direcciones, y lo mismo ocurre con el proceso de toma de decisiones.
> Occidente perderá algún día su preponderancia. Quizás, incluso, se derrumbe estrepitosamente en el basurero de la Historia. Pero no será pronto, ni será por la presión de ninguna de las civilizaciones actuales, sino por su propia degeneración. La cual, dicho sea de paso, avanza a ritmo cada vez mayor.
> 
> ...



Hombre asegurar que los mandos del ejército ruso se comportan como los foreros de burbuja creo que es pasarse tres pueblos y un puticlub 

En lo demás, el término "occidente" ahora mismo no es mas que un imperio dominado por las multinacionales y la plutocracia en el cual se han alterado, subvertido, pervertido y destruido todas las bases de lo que muchos entendíamos como cultura occidental y como es lógico algunos a los que nos han educado de verdad, no nos identificamos con esas alteraciones y perversiones...y por no identificarnos con eso aquí hay foreros que dicen que defienden los "valores del mundo libre" que te insultan...¿pero no decían que el principal valor del mundo libre es el ejercicio de las libertades sin trabas incluida la de expresión? ¿donde está aquí la "cultura occidental?....

Que la información "fluye de forma menos distorsionada" en este occidente la verdad suena a chiste malo cuando estamos viviendo en la época con mas propaganda distorsión y manipulación de la historia.


Y militarmante "occidente" en realidad es el US Army y pare usted de contar, y políticamente sólo es los USA....los demás sólo somos estados vasallos a los que se impide comprar las materias primas necesarias para nuestra subsistencia al precio más barato "PORQUE NOS LO ORDENAN Y MANDAN"...no hay otra razón. ¿En eso ha quedado la "libertad de occidente"?....¿y el libre mercado "occidental" donde está que no lo veo?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero qué gas, ¿el gas de España?, ¿tiene España gas?. ¿Tiene españa gas que justifique una obra tan enorme como ese gasoducto saltando los Pirineos?.
> 
> Porque si es para llevar el gas que llega en buques metaneros, dónde está el impedimento para que esos buques lleguen directamente a Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemania... todos ellos países con grandes infraestructuras portuarias.
> 
> ...



Ya sabes, picaresca española para meter mano a la caja…como si no los conociésemos…


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

La rusada del día.
Teniente coronel ruso y su chofer, un cabo, pillado circulando por su cuenta y riesgo cerca del frente sin escolta ni casco ni chaleco ni na, a pelito como buen rusky, pasando olímpicamente de que estén los ukras cerca, por la sangre de la ceja y su corpulencia, se lio a hostias con los ukras, pero eran demasiados y lo controlaron.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que si un avance de 20 kilómetros es destacable en un frente que tiene más de 500 km no quiero imaginar cómo se puede calificar la perdida del 20% del territorio para Ucrania. Las cosas se han de ver con perspectiva tanto de un lado como del otro. ¿O caso te crees que yo tengo en cuenta al cien por cien las notas que saca el ministerio de defensa ruso? No, porque por simple lógica los datos van inflados. Son estimaciones al alza para mantener alta la moral y contrarrestar el coste político.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Nope, son 1.200km de frente, lo he medido con G. Earth.

Hasta que no cierren el agujero del Donbass, esto no va a coger ritmo.


----------



## mazuste (7 Sep 2022)

*Europa está a punto de arrojar al horno de las sanciones sus logros en la construcción
de su capacidad manufacturera, la calidad de vida de su población y la estabilidad 
socioeconómica, agotando su potencial, tal y como le ordena Washington en aras 
de la infame unidad euroatlántica. De hecho, esto equivale a sacrificios en nombre 
de la preservación del dominio de Estados Unidos en los asuntos globales.*

Putin

*"El interés compuesto es la octava maravilla del mundo. 
Quien lo entiende lo gana; quien no lo entiende lo paga".*

Albert Einstein


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero qué gas, ¿el gas de España?, ¿tiene España gas?. ¿Tiene españa gas que justifique una obra tan enorme como ese gasoducto saltando los Pirineos?.
> 
> Porque si es para llevar el gas que llega en buques metaneros, dónde está el impedimento para que esos buques lleguen directamente a Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemania... todos ellos países con grandes infraestructuras portuarias.
> 
> ...



Francia, al igual que nosotros, tiene el nabo anglo metido hasta la tráquea desde que cayó De Gaulle. Francia no va a traer ninguna cordura, sino la debacle para toda Europa y para si mismos, y en ello están. Respecto a lo del gas, pues sí, España no tiene nada propio que ofrecerles, excepto las trasnochadas ilusiones de volver a recuperar el gas argelino.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y va a ir la policía puerta por puerta con un termómetro en la mano para verificarlo? Ibañez podría haber dibujado un número de Mortadelo y Filemón con esta broma.



Los suizos son así, si en un piso por normas solo pueden vivir 3 no pongas ni a uno más ni aun que sea un familiar de paso que te cae una multa del carajo.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Yo no descartaría el 1) y menos viviendo usted en un país como (Argentina), que tras 70 años de inflación (quitando los años de convertibilidad) aun no se ha enterado que imprimir dinero produce inflación y que tiene una quiebra cada 5 años, uno podría pensar les ha pasado ya 10 veces seguro que aprendieron la lección, ya no les vuelve a pasar y se equivoca.
> 
> Navaja de ockham, la explicación más simple suele ser la correcta, y la explicación más simple y obvia es que los rusos son una banda, intentaron ocupar ucrania no pudieron, luego se atascaron y ahora parece que retroceden.
> 
> ...



Otro MULTICUENTA de los habituales del hilo. Sois muy HINTELIGENTES


----------



## El-Mano (7 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El ridículo es lo que están haciendo lo hooligans otaneros intentado alborotar una casa que no es la suya.
> Me recuerda a una viñeta de Ibáñez, en la que Mortadelo y Filemón, para que se abriera el acceso secreto a la TIA, tenían que dar vivas al Betis frente a la sede de una peña sevillista.
> 
> Estos, tienen que hacer el mongolo para cobrar unos céntimos a final de mes. Así se lo han ordenado.
> ...



Recuerdo la viñeta, menuda somanta palos...


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya sabes, picaresca española para meter mano a la caja…como si no los conociésemos…



Na, españoles no pintan nada aquí, en las alturas. Solo obedecer indicaciones superiores, es lo único que pueden hacer se llamen Antonio o Alberto.

Francia si tiene capacidad de desobedecer y seguir su camino.


----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Don't panic, aguanta la posición que de seguida te llegan los refuerzos!!



La cuenta que le da un zanx es su cuenta original.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los suizos son así, si en un piso por normas solo pueden vivir 3 no pongas ni a uno más ni aun que sea un familiar de paso que te cae una multa del carajo.



Pues vaya mierda de país.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es que si un avance de 20 kilómetros es destacable en un frente que tiene más de 500 km no quiero imaginar cómo se puede calificar la perdida del 20% del territorio para Ucrania. Las cosas se han de ver con perspectiva tanto de un lado como del otro. ¿O caso te crees que yo tengo en cuenta al cien por cien las notas que saca el ministerio de defensa ruso? No, porque por simple lógica los datos van inflados. Son estimaciones al alza para mantener alta la moral y contrarrestar el coste político.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Pues si no le gusta la palabra "destacable", "avance mayor" que es la expresión que usa Rybar en su canal de Telegram igual le da arcadas (le pongo la captura de pantalla traducida) 

Y que datos están inflados?,...han parado a los ukras en Shevchenkovo dicho por una fuente rusa, coja un mapa y mire donde está si no la hecho (me parece que no)...si una fuente dice que el bando contrario avanza ¿para qué va a mentir o a decir que ha avanzado mas? ¿debe ser mas cierto que si lo dicen los ukras no? (y al revés en caso contrario).... aunque quizas lo mejor sea mandarlo todo al carajo y ponernos a leer el Marca como Rajoy porque todo es mentira


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> La rusada del día.
> Teniente coronel ruso y su chofer, un cabo, pillado circulando por su cuenta y riesgo cerca del frente sin escolta ni casco ni chaleco ni na, a pelito como buen rusky, pasando olímpicamente de que estén los ukras cerca, por la sangre de la ceja y su corpulencia, se lio a hostias con los ukras, pero eran demasiados y lo controlaron.
> 
> 
> ...



Por estos lares, los altos mandos no se acercan a menos de 300 km del frente. Vamos que los huevos como los de Fabergé. 
Por eso no hay que hacer las cosas por razones testiculares.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Si a alguien le interesa un documental sobre el bigotes de Bielorrusia, lo dejo por aquí


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de país.



Vaya mierda de banco, que a país no llegan. Y ya además ni guardan el secreto bancario.


----------



## tucco (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hombre asegurar que los mandos del ejército ruso se comportan como los foreros de burbuja creo que es pasarse tres pueblos y un puticlub
> 
> En lo demás, el término "occidente" ahora mismo no es mas que un imperio dominado por las multinacionales y la plutocracia en el cual se han alterado, subvertido, pervertido y destruido todas las bases de lo que muchos entendíamos como cultura occidental y como es lógico algunos a los que nos han educado de verdad, no nos identificamos con esas alteraciones y perversiones...y por no identificarnos con eso aquí hay foreros que dicen que defienden los "valores del mundo libre" que te insultan...¿pero no decían que el principal valor del mundo libre es el ejercicio de las libertades sin trabas incluida la de expresión? ¿donde está aquí la "cultura occidental?....
> 
> ...



Se queda corto en sus críticas a la política occidental. Yo iría mucho más allá. Porque incluiría también a la sociedad. Lo que ha sucedido con las ponzoñas y los confinamientos habla por si solo. 
Pero en otras civilizaciones no ha sido mejor (véase China). Y lo que pasa en Rusia, a todos los niveles, es indefendible.
Insisto, con una dosis de cinismo, en que no hablo de buenos y malos moralmente hablando (todos son unos canallas) sino que me pregunto porqué uno de los "bandos" es tan abrumadoramente superior en términos militares y tecnológicos. Y eso, gastando menos porcentaje de su PIB.
Si, además, ponemos en la ecuación las casi infinitas riquezas naturales de Rusia, habremos de convenir en que algo falla. Y solo puede tratarse de cuestiones organizacionales, culturales, sociológicas...
A ellos incumbe buscarlas y hacer autocrítica, o autoengañarse primero, para lamentarse después ... Veo muy poco de lo primero y mucho de lo segundo. Y, en breve, aún mas de lo tercero.


----------



## pemebe (7 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Washington Post publicó un artículo en el que soldados lisiados de las AFU relatan las grandes bajas del contraataque en la dirección de Kherson.
> 
> Según ellos, los rusos están utilizando todos los medios disponibles contra ellos, hay 20 proyectiles rusos por cada 3 proyectiles ucranianos, y las pérdidas en personal son de 5 a 1. Al mismo tiempo, no nombran los asentamientos que, según los informes, han sido tomados por el comando de las AFU, y las autoridades no permiten que los medios de comunicación entren en la línea del frente.
> 
> ...



El articulo https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/

Notas:

*Nos atacaron con todo durante 5 horas*
*Hemos perdido 5 por cada uno de ellos.*
*Comandante de pelotón sin experiencia previa (su sustituto tampoco tiene experiencia previa). Y no había disparado nunca antes.*
*Si disparamos 3 morteros ellos disparan 20 en respuesta*
*Toque melodramático general.*
*De todas formas todavia estoy esperando algún articulo como este en la prensa española.*

Los soldados ucranianos heridos revelan el elevado número de víctimas de la ofensiva de Kherson
Por John Hudson
7 de septiembre de 2022 a las 2:00 a.m. EDT

Los soldados dijeron que carecían de la artillería necesaria para desalojar a las fuerzas rusas atrincheradas y describieron una enorme brecha tecnológica con sus adversarios mejor equipados. Las entrevistas proporcionaron algunos de los primeros testimonios directos de una ofensiva para retomar el territorio capturado que es tan sensible que los comandantes militares ucranianos han prohibido a los periodistas visitar las líneas del frente.

*"Nos atacaron con todo"*, dijo Denys, un soldado ucraniano de 33 años cuya unidad se retiró de una aldea controlada por los rusos después de un largo bombardeo de bombas de racimo, municiones de fósforo y morteros.* "¿Quién puede sobrevivir a un ataque de cinco horas como ese?"*, dijo.

Denys y otros ocho soldados ucranianos de siete unidades diferentes ofrecieron descripciones poco comunes de la contraofensiva de Kherson en el sur, la operación militar más ambiciosa de Kiev desde la expulsión de las fuerzas rusas en el perímetro de la capital en la primavera. Al igual que en la batalla por Kiev, el éxito de Ucrania no está asegurado y los relatos de los soldados indicaron que se avecina una larga lucha y muchas más bajas.

*"Hemos perdido cinco personas por cada una que han hecho ellos",* dijo Ihor, un comandante de pelotón de 30 años que se lesionó la espalda cuando el tanque en el que viajaba se estrelló en una zanja.

Ihor no tenía experiencia militar antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Se ganaba la vida vendiendo piensos a granjas de cerdos y vacas. Su sustituto como comandante de pelotón tampoco tiene experiencia militar previa, dijo.

Los soldados fueron entrevistados en camillas y sillas de ruedas mientras se recuperaban de las heridas sufridas en la ofensiva de la semana pasada. Algunos hablaron bajo la condición de mantener el anonimato para evitar medidas disciplinarias. Otros, como Denys e Ihor, accedieron a revelar sólo sus nombres de pila. Pero la mayoría habló sin tapujos de las desventajas a las que se enfrentaban.

Los aviones no tripulados rusos Orlan expusieron las posiciones ucranianas desde más de un kilómetro por encima de sus cabezas, dijeron, una altitud que significaba que nunca oían el zumbido de los aviones que rastreaban sus movimientos.

Los tanques rusos salían de las fortificaciones de cemento recién construidas para bombardear a la infantería con artillería de gran calibre, dijeron los soldados ucranianos heridos. Los vehículos se replegaban entonces bajo los refugios de cemento, protegidos del fuego de mortero y cohetes.

Los sistemas de radar de contrabatería detectaban y localizaban automáticamente a los ucranianos que apuntaban a los rusos con proyectiles, desatando una andanada de fuego de artillería en respuesta.

Las herramientas de hacking rusas secuestraron los drones de los operadores ucranianos, que vieron cómo sus aviones se alejaban impotentes tras las líneas enemigas.

Ucrania ha desalentado la cobertura de la ofensiva, lo que ha provocado un retraso informativo en un punto de inflexión potencialmente crucial en el conflicto de casi siete meses.

Batalla por Kiev: el valor ucraniano y los errores rusos se combinaron para salvar la capital

Cuando Ihor disparó contra los soldados rusos con su rifle Kalashnikov esta semana, dijo, era la primera vez que disparaba contra un ser humano. *"No piensas en nada"*, dijo. *"Entiendes que si no lo haces tú, lo harán ellos"*.

A pesar de los desafíos, Ihor dijo que está ansioso por volver al frente tan pronto como se recupere. *"Mi gente está allí. ¿Cómo voy a dejarlos?"*, dijo.

Otros soldados no volverán al campo de batalla.

Oleksandr, un antiguo trabajador de la construcción de 28 años, perdió el brazo en una explosión de mortero durante la contraofensiva la semana pasada. El domingo, en la cama del hospital, se quejaba del dolor fantasma que sentía en los dedos y la mano que ya no estaban conectados a su cuerpo.

Oleksandr dijo que el fuego de artillería ruso era implacable. *"Nos golpeaban todo el tiempo"*, dijo. *"Si disparamos tres morteros, ellos disparan 20 en respuesta"*.

Los soldados ucranianos dijeron que tuvieron que racionar cuidadosamente el uso de las municiones, pero incluso cuando dispararon, tuvieron problemas para dar en los objetivos. *"Cuando das las coordenadas, se supone que es preciso, pero no lo es"*, dijo, señalando que su equipo databa de 1989.

Oleksandr nunca había viajado a Kherson antes de la guerra, pero dijo que el objetivo de expulsar a los invasores rusos merecía el sacrificio de un miembro. "Es nuestro país", dijo.

El presidente Volodymyr Zelensky dijo que las fuerzas ucranianas retomaron dos pueblos en la región de Kherson, y uno de sus ayudantes publicó una imagen de la bandera ucraniana siendo izada sobre el pueblo de Vysokopillya durante el fin de semana.

"Las banderas ucranianas están volviendo a los lugares donde deberían estar", dijo Zelensky en un discurso en vídeo. Pero era imposible calibrar los avances de las fuerzas ucranianas en su empeño por expulsar a los invasores rusos de Jerson.

La región, que fue capturada por Rusia a principios de la guerra, forma una parte crucial del codiciado "puente terrestre" del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin hacia Crimea, la península que Rusia invadió y anexionó violando el derecho internacional en 2014.

Por muy sangrienta que sea la lucha, los soldados ucranianos dijeron que no veían otra alternativa.

*"Si no los detenemos, simplemente van a violar y asesinar a nuestra gente como lo hicieron en todas partes",* dijo el compañero de cuarto de Oleksandr en el hospital, un soldado conscripto de 49 años que pidió ser llamado por su apodo, "Pinochet".

Pinochet dijo que su rodilla quedó destrozada por la metralla de un mortero que se disparó después de que un avión no tripulado lo divisara en la contraofensiva de la semana pasada. Dijo que, aunque las bajas ucranianas son significativas, el bando que libra una ofensiva siempre pierde más soldados.

*"No hay nada que podamos hacer al respecto"*, dijo Pinochet. "Y aún podemos ganar".

La guerra electrónica rusa también supuso una amenaza constante. Los soldados describieron cómo terminaban sus turnos y encendían sus teléfonos para llamar o enviar mensajes de texto a sus familiares, una decisión que inmediatamente atrajo el fuego de la artillería rusa.

*"Cuando encendemos los teléfonos móviles o la radio, pueden reconocer nuestra presencia inmediatamente"*, dijo Denys. *"Y entonces comienzan los disparos"*.

A pesar de la prohibición de las visitas de los medios de comunicación a la línea del frente, hubo señales de que el control ruso sobre Kherson podría estar aflojando.

En la ferozmente disputada Kherson, Ucrania presiona para recuperar las tierras ocupadas

El lunes, una autoridad de ocupación respaldada por el Kremlin afirmó que los planes para celebrar un referéndum en la región de Kherson, precursor de la anexión rusa, se habían suspendido por cuestiones de seguridad. La declaración rusa se revocó posteriormente, pero hizo que los ucranianos se sintieran optimistas y sugirieran que, al menos, la contraofensiva estaba causando cierta confusión a los rusos.

Kiev espera que la contraofensiva de Kherson eleve la moral nacional y demuestre a los gobiernos occidentales que sus miles de millones de dólares de ayuda económica y militar están dando resultado, incluso cuando las sanciones contra Rusia han aumentado los precios de la energía y la inflación y han hecho temer un invierno aún más caro.

Las afirmaciones ucranianas de haber retomado pueblos como Vysokopillya no pudieron ser confirmadas, aunque los soldados entrevistados dijeron que pudieron avanzar hacia algunos pueblos anteriormente controlados por Rusia. Esos soldados se negaron a nombrar los pueblos, citando instrucciones de sus superiores.

A un grupo de periodistas del Washington Post que se acercó el lunes a unos cinco kilómetros de Vysokopillya, en el norte de Kherson, las tropas ucranianas les impidieron entrar en el pueblo y no pudieron comprobar su situación. Un funcionario local dijo que las fuerzas ucranianas y rusas seguían luchando por el control.

No se pudo evaluar de forma independiente un panorama claro de las pérdidas de Ucrania.

Denys, sentado en su cama de hospital, dijo que casi todos los miembros de su unidad de 120 personas estaban heridos, aunque sólo dos murieron.

Un soldado de 25 años que está siendo tratado por heridas de metralla dijo que, dentro de su unidad de 100 soldados, siete murieron y 20 resultaron heridos. Ihor, el comandante del pelotón, dijo que 16 de los 32 hombres bajo su mando resultaron heridos y uno murió.

Los soldados heridos de Ucrania han sido repartidos por diferentes hospitales del sur del país para dejar libres las principales instalaciones médicas cercanas a la región de Kherson para la llegada de pacientes.

El Post no revela los nombres de los hospitales que atienden a los soldados porque estos centros médicos han sido blanco de las fuerzas rusas en el transcurso de la guerra.

Al borde del ataque ruso, la ciudad de Bakhmut se aferra a la libertad

El domingo, un hospital de Mykolaiv, ciudad cercana a Kherson, fue objeto de un bombardeo ruso. La clínica pediátrica del centro quedó tan dañada que dejó de funcionar.

En cuanto a las bajas, Rob Lee, analista militar del Instituto de Investigación de Política Exterior, dijo que Ucrania debe asegurarse de mantener una fuerza de combate lo suficientemente grande como para rechazar los avances rusos en el este, dado que las fuerzas armadas de Moscú son mucho más grandes.

*"Si están recibiendo muchas bajas y esto continúa durante un largo período de tiempo, puede ser un problema"*, dijo Lee.

La dependencia de Ucrania de soldados inexpertos es también una vulnerabilidad, pero no es exclusiva de sus fuerzas.

Al principio del conflicto, Rusia y Ucrania lucharon con unidades militares profesionales. Tras sufrir grandes pérdidas en la región oriental de Donbás, cada bando comenzó a desplegar unidades de voluntarios o reservistas con menos experiencia.

La contraofensiva de Kherson está poniendo a prueba a las fuerzas ucranianas de nuevas maneras, dijo Lee.

Los soldados ucranianos que se enfrentaron a los rusos en los últimos meses adquirieron una nueva perspicacia en el campo de batalla *"pero gran parte de esa experiencia probablemente consistió en mantener posiciones defensivas"*, dijo. *"Llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas es mucho más difícil, y requiere tiempo y entrenamiento"*.

La oleada de acción en los hospitales dejó claro que los soldados no estaban solos en la lucha. Los médicos, las enfermeras y el personal de los hospitales trabajaron las 24 horas del día para atender a la gran afluencia de tropas heridas. Una enfermera introdujo un gatito en la unidad de traumatología para un soldado llamado Oleh, que rescató al felino del frente después de que su madre muriera a causa de la metralla.

Los voluntarios trajeron artículos de aseo, como cepillos de dientes y desodorantes, y bolsas de ropa nueva para que los soldados se la pusieran después de que los médicos cortaran con tijeras sus camisas y pantalones para dejar al descubierto sus heridas.

Todos los soldados dijeron que era imposible predecir cuándo podría liberarse Kherson, y muchos dijeron que dependería de cuándo los ucranianos recibieran suficiente artillería de los aliados.

Cuando un soldado se mostró inseguro sobre si la contraofensiva valdría la pena por el precio que se ha cobrado, Oleksandr, que ha cultivado una reputación como el "comediante del hospital", dijo que era importante mantener una actitud positiva.

*"Hay que hacer bromas para mantener el ánimo. Podemos tener esta perspectiva porque somos ucranianos"*, dijo. "Somos amables si no nos tocan".


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

El ejercito ruso está siendo un "fake" asombroso y a muchos les tiene que estar explotando la cabeza.


----------



## numan (7 Sep 2022)

Dicen que en cuanto encienden los teléfonos móviles les bombardean ... maaaadre mía, menuda tropa

Enviado desde mi U PULSE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero qué gas, ¿el gas de España?, ¿tiene España gas?. ¿Tiene españa gas que justifique una obra tan enorme como ese gasoducto saltando los Pirineos?.
> 
> Porque si es para llevar el gas que llega en buques metaneros, dónde está el impedimento para que esos buques lleguen directamente a Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, Alemania... todos ellos países con grandes infraestructuras portuarias.
> 
> ...



Pero todavía no los conoces ?. Pues ya deberías.

Lo que menos importa es si la infraestructura es necesaria o no, si la inversion se va a amortizar o no,.....,........,

Han visto, como otras muchas veces, que pueden tener a su alcance un chorro de billetes recién salido de la impresora y quieren echarle mano. Luego ya verán como se lo reparten.

Lo que menos importa es que el tubo sirva para algo. Lo único que importa es hacerlo.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Emboscada de Wagner PMC a las AFU cerca de Bakhmut
> 
> El equipo de Rybir tiene en su poder un trofeo de vídeo grabado con una cámara de pecho de uno de los comandantes de las AFU.
> 
> ...



Esto es el ejemplo perfecto de un vídeo de guerra y el perfecto comentario que lo describe. Nada de falta de respeto a los caídos, ni grandilocuencia (retaguardia abierta en canal) ni tonterías infantiles. Ya me encargo yo de valorar lo que veo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Adriano II (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> o no descartaría el 1) y menos viviendo usted en un país como (Argentina), que tras 70 años de inflación (quitando los años de convertibilidad) aun no se ha enterado que imprimir dinero produce inflación y que tiene una quiebra cada 5 años, uno podría pensar les ha pasado ya 10 veces seguro que aprendieron la lección, ya no les vuelve a pasar y se equivoca.



No es así la cosa

Hasta el más tonto sabe que darle a la impresora produce inflación

La cuestión es :

1/ Eres el presidente
2/ No tienes para pagar la nómina de los funcionarios o en el caso de Europa a todas las familias les van a llegar facturas de 800 € de la luz

¿Qué haces?

1/ Nada y entonces las calles arden
2/ Imprimes y sales del paso (pagando las nóminas / dando ayudas para pagar la luz) y la inflación ... bueno cuando lleguemos a ese río ya veremos como lo cruzamos ...

La cuestión es como se ha llegado a esa situación en la que no puedes hacer otra cosa que imprimir pq ya no hay salida estás contra el paredón oyendo "carguen, apunten ..." 

PD : Cualquier persona decente lo que haría no es imprimir sino dimitir e irse a casa


----------



## Republicano (7 Sep 2022)

¿Que ha pasado hoy que está el otanato spameando el foro con hilos de los rusos están siendo masacrados?

La semana pasada se entendía por lo de la famosa contraofensiva que era anunciada hasta en wikipedia desde julio. 

Pero hoy, cual es la novedad en el frente?


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Esto afirma UK que suelen ser conservadores en las cifras:

*Rusia ha perdido 25.000 soldados en Ucrania y no ha logrado ni un solo objetivo estratégico*: el secretario de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, hablando en la Cámara de los Comunes

“Más de 25.000 soldados rusos están muertos al día. Si incluyes a los muertos, heridos, prisioneros y desertores, *entonces son más de 80 mil”*, dice Wallace.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Se queda corto en sus críticas a la política occidental. Yo iría mucho más allá. Porque incluiría también a la sociedad. Lo que ha sucedido con las ponzoñas y los confinamientos habla por si solo.
> Pero en otras civilizaciones no ha sido mejor (véase China). Y lo que pasa en Rusia, a todos los niveles, es indefendible.
> Insisto, con una dosis de cinismo, en que no hablo de buenos y malos moralmente hablando (todos son unos canallas) sino que me pregunto porqué uno de los "bandos" es tan abrumadoramente superior en términos militares y tecnológicos. Y eso, gastando menos porcentaje de su PIB.
> Si, además, ponemos en la ecuación las casi infinitas riquezas naturales de Rusia, habremos de convenir en que algo falla. Y solo puede tratarse de cuestiones organizacionales, culturales, sociológicas...
> A ellos incumbe buscarlas y hacer autocrítica, o autoengañarse primero, para lamentarse después ... Veo muy poco de lo primero y mucho de lo segundo. Y, en breve, aún mas de lo tercero.



A mí lo que me parece mas indefendible son los políticos occidentales mas que los rusos, primero porque yo vivo aquí y no en Rusia y segundo porque un país donde no hay leyes feminazis , ni doctrinas perversas sobre la naturaleza humana empezando por la destrucción de las familias tradicionales... sólo por estos detalles un país así ya tiene toda mi simpatía....cuando se derogue toda ésta basura de leyes progres que llevan colando todo éste siglo XXI tanto las izquierdas como las "derechas" me avisa y quizás me vuelva a identificar con "occidente"


----------



## SanRu (7 Sep 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado hoy que está el otanato spameando el foro con hilos de los rusos están siendo masacrados?
> 
> La semana pasada se entendía por lo de la famosa contraofensiva que era anunciada hasta en wikipedia desde julio.
> 
> Pero hoy, cual es la novedad en el frente?



Pues lo mismo que pasó la semana pasada con la famosa gran ofensiva en Jerson, que avanzan unos pocos km y ya se creen que están llegando a Moscú.

A ver, lo mínimo que se espera cuando se lanza una ofensiva es ganar algo de terreno. Lo difícil es seguir avanzando cuando el factor sorpresa haya desaparecido y el defensor empieza a organizarse para contraatacar.

Pero esto es algo demasiado difícil de entender para muchos y se dejan llevar por el éxito inicial y luego, cuando pase una semana, y suceda ahora lo mismo que está pasando ahora en Jerson, pues vendrán las depresiones y a agarrarse a algún video donde un vehículo explota o muere algún soldado.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

El último día, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se dirigían hacia Kherson perdieron: - muertos y heridos - más de 210 personas; - 3 aviones de ataque Su-25 fueron destruidos; - 12 tanques, 11 vehículos de combate de infantería, 8 vehículos blindados de combate, 6 camiones con ametralladoras pesadas fueron destruidos; - destruyó los puntos de despliegue temporal de la 61.ª Brigada de Infantería, la 35.ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina y la 17.ª Brigada de Tanques, así como 3 almacenes RAV; - las fuerzas de defensa aérea interceptaron 6 UAV, 11 proyectiles HIMARS MLRS


----------



## ALCOY (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece mas indefendible son los políticos occidentales mas que los rusos, primero porque yo vivo aquí y no en Rusia y segundo porque un país donde no hay leyes feminazis , ni doctrinas perversas sobre la naturaleza humana empezando por la destrucción de las familias tradicionales... sólo por estos detalles un país así ya tiene toda mi simpatía....cuando se derogue toda ésta basura de leyes progres que llevan colando todo éste siglo XXI tanto las izquierdas como las "derechas" me avisa y quizás me vuelva a identificar con "occidente"





si tanta devoción tiene por la familia tmb se puede largar a China...
la "familia" es que Putin y Lavrov tienen sus segundas "familias"... si eso es familia...
meapilas, fariseos, comemierdas...


----------



## ALCOY (7 Sep 2022)

un triste matoncillo de barrio... un funcionario de la kgb que se cree Catalina la Grande...
ni Rusia podía aspirar a menos, ni este gilipollas a más...
tiempo al tiempo... no llega a viejo, se lo cargarán antes los oligarcas..


----------



## Yomateix (7 Sep 2022)

De....no hemos atacado Crimea, un mes más tarde pasan a decir hoy que si lo hicieron. Con esto demuestran los Ucranianos que no tienen el más mínimo reparo a la hora de mentir a sus propios aliados, incluso cuando todos sabían que habían sido ellos, prefirieron mentir intentando engañar a la opinión pública y a sus propios aliados. Seguramente pensando que atentados de ese tipo les harían perder puntos. Ahora que ven que pueden poner incluso coches bomba impunemente y los millones y las armas les siguen llegando, habrán decidido hacerlo público.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Sep 2022)

[MONITOREO DE LA SITUACIÓN EN CANALES RUSOS] Canales de Telegram pro rusos comienzan a anunciar desastres en Jerson y Jarkov...


Link al telegram en el tweet. Si rastreais los mensajes desde febrero todo eran supuestas victorias y éxito, ahora comienzan las dudas, el cuanto puede durar, si se podría pactar algo con Ucrania a través de Alemania y Turquía... Lo más interesante los comentarios, se pelean entre ellos sobre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

XicoRaro dijo:


> Los Orcos están siendo sodomizados.
> Slava Ukraine !



La cuenta que le da un zanx es su cuenta original.


----------



## tucco (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece mas indefendible son los políticos occidentales mas que los rusos, primero porque yo vivo aquí y no en Rusia y segundo porque un país donde no hay leyes feminazis , ni doctrinas perversas sobre la naturaleza humana empezando por la destrucción de las familias tradicionales... sólo por estos detalles un país así ya tiene toda mi simpatía....cuando se derogue toda ésta basura de leyes progres que llevan colando todo éste siglo XXI tanto las izquierdas como las "derechas" me avisa y quizás me vuelva a identificar con "occidente"



Tiene el ejemplo de lo que pide más cerca de Rusia, en los países que "disfrutaron" de la hospitalidad soviética durante décadas, y precisamente por ello parece que no les tienen mucha simpatía. Que yo sepa, Polonia es más restrictiva con el aborto que la "tradicional Rusia". Y de moros no hablemos , que allí están muy bien surtidos.
Precisamente por lo que usted dice, sería ideal la existencia de un verdadero contrapeso moral a la degeneración occidental, pero a día de hoy solo la veo en algunos países (no todos), si bien resultan irrelevantes geopolíticamente. Rusia está demasiado corroída por la corrupción, y demasiado ensimismada en su imperialismo histórico.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Sep 2022)

*La mitad de los franceses critica el papel de Macron en la guerra*

La mitad de los franceses considera que el presidente Emmanuel Macron "no está a la altura" de la circunstancias de la guerra, según un sondeo de Elabe, que también constata *una opinión pública gala menos favorable a las sanciones a Rusia y el apoyo militar a Ucrania.* De acuerdo con la encuesta, la imagen de Macron respecto a su capacidad a enfrentar la guerra se ha degradado 14 puntos respecto al inicio de la invasión rusa hace seis meses, en los que ha pasado de un 65% de apoyo a un 51% que consideraba que el jefe de Estado estaba "a la altura" de las circunstancias.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado hoy que está el otanato spameando el foro con hilos de los rusos están siendo masacrados?
> 
> La semana pasada se entendía por lo de la famosa contraofensiva que era anunciada hasta en wikipedia desde julio.
> 
> Pero hoy, cual es la novedad en el frente?



Pues que excepto un par de excepciones, ha sido un desastre. Necesitan ocultarlo.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí lo que me parece mas indefendible son los políticos occidentales mas que los rusos, primero porque yo vivo aquí y no en Rusia y segundo porque un país donde no hay leyes feminazis , ni doctrinas perversas sobre la naturaleza humana empezando por la destrucción de las familias tradicionales... sólo por estos detalles un país así ya tiene toda mi simpatía....cuando se derogue toda ésta basura de leyes progres que llevan colando todo éste siglo XXI tanto las izquierdas como las "derechas" me avisa y quizás me vuelva a identificar con "occidente"



Veo que tenemos motivaciones similares.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pero todavía no los conoces ?. Pues ya deberías.
> 
> Lo que menos importa es si la infraestructura es necesaria o no, si la inversion se va a amortizar o no,.....,........,
> 
> ...



Eso explica la parte española, pero, ¿y los alemanes?. No creo que esa sea su motivación, además ellos están en guerra, si lo apoyan es porque creen que les resultará útil para algo.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Que en la tele del propagandista favorito del kremlin amenacen, no es nada nuevo. Son fanáticos que han perdido la noción de la realidad

Hace unos días, amenazando a Alemania y a media Europa para desnazificarla:


"Hablando en el programa de Solovyov, el presentador Dmitry Yevstafyev dice que "*la próxima desnazificación de Alemania debe ser mucho más sistemática, más profunda y más ideológica que antes*".


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Tiene el ejemplo de lo que pide más cerca de Rusia, en los países que "disfrutaron" de la hospitalidad soviética durante décadas, y precisamente por ello parece que no les tienen mucha simpatía. Que yo sepa, Polonia es más restrictiva con el aborto que la "tradicional Rusia". Y de moros no hablemos , que allí están muy bien surtidos.
> Precisamente por lo que usted dice, sería ideal la existencia de un verdadero contrapeso moral a la degeneración occidental, pero a día de hoy solo la veo en algunos países (no todos), si bien resultan irrelevantes geopolíticamente. Rusia está demasiado corroída por la corrupción, y demasiado ensimismada en su imperialismo histórico.



Debería conocer la opinión de Putin sobre el aborto antes de seguir.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Eso explica la parte española, pero, ¿y los alemanes?. No creo que esa sea su motivación, además ellos están en guerra, si lo apoyan es porque creen que les resultará útil para algo.



Usted parece que no se ha enterado de que ningún representante europeo vela por ningún interés ajeno a las corporaciones anglosajonas.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> si tanta devoción tiene por la familia tmb se puede largar a China...
> la "familia" es que Putin y Lavrov tienen sus segundas "familias"... si eso es familia...
> meapilas, fariseos, comemierdas...



Si , es mejor es una "familia" de bujarrones o camioneras con niños comprados que no son suyos y que van a pasar una infancia sin padres y hermanos de verdad..¿qué importa eso, no? ¿qué importa la humanidad?

Los que tragan con ésto si que son comemierdas, pero de verdad (y algunos follamierdas)...


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Europa está a punto de arrojar al horno de las sanciones sus logros en la construcción
> de su capacidad manufacturera, la calidad de vida de su población y la estabilidad
> socioeconómica, agotando su potencial, tal y como le ordena Washington en aras
> de la infame unidad euroatlántica. De hecho, esto equivale a sacrificios en nombre
> ...



No somos nada.

Primer ejemplo: Moctezuma en la gran Tenochitlan, mayor que cualquier capital europea de la época. Llegan cuatro metaleros con morriones y palos de fuego, dirigiendo a miles de indígenas -gracias a la Malinche- y de la noche a la mañana....¡zas!, su oro acaba al otro lado del mundo pagando las aspiraciones del prognato, al trono del Sacro Imperio.

Segundo ejemplo: eres un dino, dominas todo un planeta, eso sí, de un solo continente. Cuando mayor es tu poder, te toca el gordo de la lotería espacial y sesenta millones de años después a tus descendientes se los comen troceados en un cubo estilo Kentucky. ¿Y quién se los come? pues los descendientes de esas ratas asquerosas, con larga cola, comedoras de raíces y que se pasaban el día bajo tierra.

Lo dicho. No somos nada.


----------



## Strikelucky (7 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Por esto (entre otras cosas) Rusia va a perder. La tendencia a negar la realidad, no a nivel de foreros, sino de los niveles intermedios de mando en países autoritarios. Decirle la verdad al líder no cotiza bien, es la vía segura para que, en el mejor de los casos te expulsen de los círculos del poder. En el peor, para que te caigas por una ventana o te empaches de novichok.
> Occidente no es moralmente superior a ninguna civilización de la Historia (tampoco inferior), y su prevalencia se apoya en su superioridad militar. La cual, a su vez, tiene fundamentos materiales y humanos. Lo material es la aplastante superioridad tecnológica (otro debate llevaría a analizar su origen, que también acabaría en factores sociológicos). Lo humano es una serie de usos, costumbres, tradiciones y reglas no escritas que definen el modo occidental de hacer la guerra. Esta es la tesis de Victor D. Hanson en "Matanza y Cultura". Y ese modo puede, a muy grandes rasgos, resumirse en que la información fluye de forma menos distorsionada en todas las direcciones, y lo mismo ocurre con el proceso de toma de decisiones.
> Occidente perderá algún día su preponderancia. Quizás, incluso, se derrumbe estrepitosamente en el basurero de la Historia. Pero no será pronto, ni será por la presión de ninguna de las civilizaciones actuales, sino por su propia degeneración. La cual, dicho sea de paso, avanza a ritmo cada vez mayor.
> 
> ...



Hasta Rusia va a perder he aguantado, menuda distorsión de la realidad, el resto es pasable pero tu fanatismo cierra puertas.

Que te vaya bien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Sep 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado hoy que está el otanato spameando el foro con hilos de los rusos están siendo masacrados?
> 
> La semana pasada se entendía por lo de la famosa contraofensiva que era anunciada hasta en wikipedia desde julio.
> 
> Pero hoy, cual es la novedad en el frente?



Se desconoce, parece que han avanzado unos metros hacia ninguna parte.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Tiene el ejemplo de lo que pide más cerca de Rusia, en los países que "disfrutaron" de la hospitalidad soviética durante décadas, y precisamente por ello parece que no les tienen mucha simpatía. Que yo sepa, Polonia es más restrictiva con el aborto que la "tradicional Rusia". Y de moros no hablemos , que allí están muy bien surtidos.
> Precisamente por lo que usted dice, sería ideal la existencia de un verdadero contrapeso moral a la degeneración occidental, pero a día de hoy solo la veo en algunos países (no todos), si bien resultan irrelevantes geopolíticamente. Rusia está demasiado corroída por la corrupción, y demasiado ensimismada en su imperialismo histórico.



Corrupción hay en todas partes porque forma parte de la naturaleza humana, no somos dioses y la vida no es una utopía,...ésto cualquiera que haya pasado de los 30 debería de saberlo....

Otro país "ensimismado por el imperialismo" no me negará que son los United States of América, si hablamos del pecado hay que citar a todos los pecadores 

Y alguien (no me acuerdo ahora mismo quien, creo que fué Julio César) dijo en cierta ocasión que los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos... y ahí lo dejo....


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (7 Sep 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> También se hace mucho por exacerbar las escasez. Un Irán sin sanciones estaría produciendo más de 5Mbd durante décadas y, con programa nuclear, que para ellos es vital, exportaría más de 3Mbd, y están los casi dos de Libia perdidos por la oportuna guerra. Y las cifras de Irak serían aún mejores con estabilidad. La misma Venezuela con asistencia de petroleras estadounidenses podrían estar sacando del Orinoco 5Mbd o más, como pasa con Canadá ahora mismo (que es parte del sistema petrolero de USA). Por no hablar del gas de fracking en Europa oriental o Argentina. Pero nada de eso ocurre porque hay también interés en mantener la escasez y precios altos no vaya a ser que en 2060 la necesidad de hidrocarburos sea menor en todas partes.




Se te ha olvidado incluir las reservas de gasogeno y la combustión de los palets convertidos en pellets....

Y tambien que consideras que los grandes campos del golfo persico, a límite de su extracción, permanecerán en ese nivel indefinidamente sin decaer, como les ha pasado a los del Mar del Norte, Méjico,....que nos dieron oxígeno en los 80, 90

Y puede que se piense que el fracking tendrá una TRE de 80 y más allá, y se podrá destilar diésel con líquido que se extrae, que eso si , será rentable siempre que el barril esté a más de 150 $

Y todo ello aderezado con la pretension de hacer crecer la economía al 3% anual, con su correlación directa al consumo energético, que en pocos años fagocita " los nuevos barriles metidos al mercado".

Hablar de la duracion de un recurso de 10 o 20 años es como considerar que ya no existe. 

Y ahora en serio.

Las proyecciones de extracción posible y demanda de combustibles consideran los límites físicos, no las sanciones o leva de sanciones politicas. Y pronostican una grave escasez frente a la demanda.

Y quienes controlan el cotarro lo saben, lo mismo que lo saben lios científicos y técnicos que estudian el tema y publican sus resultados.

Y por ello se están moviendo fichas hasta hace poco inimaginables.

¿ Acaso es una coincidencia que ...

Hace unos años ya se estigmatizara el motor diesel y se planeo su extincion por contaminante, cosa que ya sabia desde hace décadas?

En poco tiempo el CC, cuyas consecuencias , bien evidentes, se despreciaban desde hace más 30 años, ha pasado a ser tema de portada para apoyar una urgente introduccion de renovables? y ello sin la complicidad de China o India, y otros grandes emisores, para rebajar las emisiones de GEI, ( que en buena parte las producen derivadas de la fabricacion deslocalizaa de bienes destinados a satisfacerlas inagotables demandas de consumo occidentales).

La OTAN este acosando y rodeando a Rusia para desestabilizarla y balcanizarla con objeto de hacerse con la "gasolinera " que tiene en su interior, arriesgando una Guerra nuclear si las cosas se tuercen? ¿Acaso alguien inteligente se cree que es un conflicto de simples áreas de influencia o de globalismos contra soberanismos? Una apuesta de mucho riesgo si es que la escasez de recursos fuera artificial o exagerada.

Que China ya no sea visto como un socio (que con mano de obra esclava fabrica para nosotros comiéndose la mierda y compensando con sus bajos costes la falta de aumento de productividad de un modelo colapsado) si no como un enemigo cuyo desarrollo autoctono entra en disputa por los recursos que hasta ahora eran dominados en exclusiva por el hombre blanco.


En fin, estudiando y haciendo números se desmoronan las vanas ideas del whisful thinking.

Salvo que haya un milagro de yacimiento que equipare los campos del golfo, o surga ya mismo una tecnología energetica disruptiva, que hace 50 años venimos buscando desesperadamente sin éxito,....parece que la sentencia que dictó el informe de Club de Roma en los 70 del pasado siglo, después de varios aplazamientos, recursos y apelaciones, confiando en que cambien las leyes (fisicas), se acerca inexorablemente a su ejecución inapelable.


----------



## delhierro (7 Sep 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> ¿Que ha pasado hoy que está el otanato spameando el foro con hilos de los rusos están siendo masacrados?
> 
> La semana pasada se entendía por lo de la famosa contraofensiva que era anunciada hasta en wikipedia desde julio.
> 
> Pero hoy, cual es la novedad en el frente?



Como no funciono lo de Jerson, han lanzado otro ataque en Jarkov.

Los rusos tenian pocas tropas en la zona y han ocupado algunas aldeas. Hay un par de pueblos más grandes en disputa.

De ahí a los memes de muertos, risas histericas, insultos racistas, cutreces varias y demas mierdas que acompañan al 90% de los otaneros del foro.


----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Sep 2022)

*Ucrania y Rusia: es un problema matemático* 
Si el equipo de béisbol campeón de Florida State High School jugara un partido contra los Yankees de Nueva York, ¿quién crees que ganaría? Los Yankees, por supuesto. Entonces, ¿por qué en el mundo cualquier persona sensata creería que Ucrania puede o derrotaría a Rusia en una contienda militar? Basta con mirar los números al comienzo de la guerra en febrero:



How Ukraine's military compares in size to Russia's 

No se incluye en esta imagen una comparación del tamaño de las fuerzas navales y aéreas. Al comienzo de la guerra en febrero, Ucrania tenía 112 aviones de combate. Rusia, por el contrario, tenía 1558. En otras palabras, 14 veces el tamaño de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania. Lo mismo para aviones de transporte y helicópteros. Con respecto a los helicópteros, Ucrania desplegó 15 MI-8, mientras que la flota rusa de ala rotativa contó 1397. Ventaja a Rusia por un factor de 93 veces.
¿Qué pasa con la Marina? A partir de 2022, la marina ucraniana tenía 15,000 efectivos, incluidos 6,000 infantes navales. y cuatro buques de superficie. 








Ukrainian Navy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Rusia tiene tres flotas principales: el Mar Negro, el Mar Báltico y la Flota del Norte. 
Solo en el Mar Negro, Rusia supera en número a la presencia nominal de Ucrania: 

Fragata clase Almirante Grigorovich (3) 
Fragata clase Burevestnik (Krivak) (2) 
Corbeta multifunción clase Steregushchiy (1 en pruebas de mar en el Báltico) 
Corbeta clase Buyan-M (4) 
Corbeta clase Karakurt (1 en pruebas de mar) 
Corbeta clase Bykov/patrullero de alta mar (4) 
Corbeta clase Tarantul (4) 
Corbeta clase Bora (2) 
Corbeta clase Grisha (6) 
Submarino clase Kilo (1)
Submarino clase Kilo mejorado (6)

¿Por qué insistir en el punto? ¿Sobre qué base alguien en Ucrania, los Estados Unidos o la OTAN se entregó a la fantasía de que Ucrania tenía una oportunidad de bolas de nieve en los reinos ardientes del Infierno de emparejarse con Rusia?

A partir de hoy, Rusia afirma haber destruido el siguiente equipo desplegado por Ucrania desde el 24 de febrero: 

290 aviones
152 helicópteros 
1.889 drones 
373 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos 
4845 tanques 
825 lanzadores basculantes múltiples 
3.369 artillería de campaña y morteros 
5.343 equipos especiales de automodo militar

Esto significa que Rusia no solo ha destruido las existencias de Ucrania que existían al comienzo de la guerra, sino que está eliminando aviones, tanques y sistemas MRLS proporcionados posteriormente por la OTAN y los Estados Unidos.

¿Ha destruido Ucrania algunos aviones, helicópteros, tanques y vehículos blindados rusos? Sí. Pero y qué. Las pérdidas rusas son solo una fracción minúscula de su fuerza total y Rusia, a diferencia de Ucrania, tiene fábricas que continúan produciendo equipos y armas perdidas o gastadas durante el curso de este conflicto. 
Entonces, con estos números en mente, considere cuidadosamente lo que le está sucediendo a la fuerza militar de Ucrania en su ofensiva actual. Está siendo diezmado. Capturar una o dos aldeas rurales o empujar a las milicias de Donetsk o Lugansk hacia atrás unos pocos kilómetros es tácticamente insignificante.

La verdad del asunto es que Rusia está confiando en las milicias de Donbas para hacer la mayor parte de la lucha de primera línea porque es el hogar de esas milicias. Las afirmaciones de que el ejército ruso ha sufrido grandes bajas son delirantes porque las fuerzas rusas están en la retaguardia y brindan apoyo de fuego, terrestre y aéreo, a las milicias de Donbas. Sí, hay algunas tropas rusas en el frente en algunos lugares, pero el hecho frío y duro es que Rusia no ha comprometido una parte significativa de sus fuerzas militares totales a la batalla. Todavía no, de todos modos. 
La realidad, que los Estados Unidos y la OTAN detestan aceptar, es que la derrota de Rusia del ejército ucraniano es inevitable; incluso si Estados Unidos o la OTAN tomaron la decisión suicida de enviar sus propias fuerzas a la refriega.

Si está buscando un gran resumen de la situación militar que enfrenta Ucrania, tómese el tiempo para leer la reciente y larga entrevista con el coronel del ejército suizo Jacques Baud. Aquí hay un fragmento para abrir el apetito: 
_El objetivo de este libro es mostrar cómo la desinformación propagada por nuestros medios de comunicación ha contribuido a empujar a Ucrania en la dirección equivocada. Lo escribí bajo el lema "de la forma en que entendemos las crisis deriva la forma en que las resolvemos". Al ocultar muchos aspectos de este conflicto, los medios de comunicación occidentales nos han presentado una imagen caricaturesca y artificial de la situación, lo que ha resultado en la polarización de las mentes. Esto ha llevado a una mentalidad generalizada que hace que cualquier intento de negociar sea prácticamente imposible.




La representación unilateral y sesgada proporcionada por los principales medios de comunicación no tiene la intención de ayudarnos a resolver el problema, sino de promover el odio a Rusia. Por lo tanto, la exclusión de atletas discapacitados, gatos, incluso árboles rusos de las competiciones, el despido de directores, la eliminación de plataformas de artistas rusos, como Dostoievski, ¡o incluso el cambio de nombre de las pinturas tiene como objetivo excluir a la población rusa de la sociedad! En Francia, las cuentas bancarias de personas con nombres que suenan rusos incluso fueron bloqueadas. Las redes sociales Facebook y Twitter han bloqueado sistemáticamente la divulgación de crímenes ucranianos bajo el pretexto de "discurso de odio", pero permiten el llamado a la violencia contra los rusos.

Ninguna de estas acciones tuvo ningún efecto en el conflicto, excepto para estimular el odio y la violencia contra los rusos en nuestros países. Esta manipulación es tan mala que preferiríamos ver morir a los ucranianos que buscar una solución diplomática. Como dijo recientemente el senador republicano Lindsey Graham, se trata de dejar que los ucranianos luchen hasta el último hombre._

*Ukraine and Russia-It Is A Math Problem - A Son of the New American Revolution*


----------



## El_Suave (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Usted parece que no se ha enterado de que ningún representante europeo vela por ningún interés ajeno a las corporaciones anglosajonas.



Porque son al mismo tiempo los intereses de las élites europeas. No se debe culpar en exclusiva a los anglosajones.

Una diferenciación católicos/protestantes tendría más sentido, por podrido que por desgracia se encuentre el Vaticano.


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si , es mejor es una "familia" de bujarrones o camioneras con niños comprados que no son suyos y que van a pasar una infancia sin padres y hermanos de verdad..¿qué importa eso, no? ¿qué importa la humanidad?
> 
> Los que tragan con ésto si que son comemierdas, pero de verdad (y algunos follamierdas)...



Por aquí hay unos cuantos hijosdeputa de esos. A ver si les da un puto ictus esta misma noche.


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## lapetus (7 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cualquier persona decente lo que haría no es imprimir sino dimitir e irse a casa



Desde que los romanos aprendieron a limar las monedas para sacarse los recortes, no hemos aprendido nada.
En algún momento de la historia el dinero ha desaparecido, y ya sólo hay impresora para los amigos y familiares, y privilegios.
Quizá haya sido así siempre (a excepción del trueque en los pueblos).

El problema de la impresora no es hacia dentro del país. A los ciudadanos nos engañan con los medios de manipulación o nos obligan con decretazos a intercambiar papelicos por trabajo o bienes tangibles.

El problema es hacia afuera, cuando tienes que comprar gas o petróleo en el mercado internacional. Entonces a ver como convences al dueño del petróleo de que tus billetes del monopoly valen lo que dices.

Eso acaba afectando hacia adentro también, porque hay "empresas" energéticas (en realidad pesebres castuzos) que se supone que repercuten los precios en el consumidor al ser "privadas". Ahí el gobierno puede decir la verdad, que podría haber electricidad casi gratis para todos, o bien insistes en cobrar, y te expones a impagos. Ante lo cual las "ayudas" sólo sirven durante un tiempo.


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Rusia tiene que cubrir un frente muy extenso y sus fuerzas son menos numerosas que las del enemigo, por tanto es normal que haya zonas mas desguarnecidas y que los ukras se les cuelen, pero es que no han avanzado 2 kilómetros, se han colado 30 km hasta Shevchenkovo, que no me lo invento que lo está diciendo Rybar y otros en los canales de Telegram , y aquí hay gente que le parece mal que se hable de cosas que están pasando y por tanto no se enteran de la película y tan contentos ..
> 
> 
> Es que la misma rapidez del avance es extraña... se intuye un cambio de fase en la guerra..., pero cómo cojones se puede analizar algo si se niega su existencia?¿



Que un bot ruso a sueldo como el Harman niege o calle, tiene un pase, para eso le pagan. Pero que gente aparentemente común siga con la venda en los ojos, ya es para nota. Rusia está encajando palos y ahora se limita a “resistir”... estamos ante una situación que se veía venir, pero no por ello deja de ser curiosa. Los ucro nazis al ataque y las fuerzas rusas defendiéndose cómo pueden. Y mientras, Putin sin golpear con la dureza que podría los centros de gobierno de la mafia ucra. Cada día tiene Rusia menos capacidad de ejecucion y nula voluntad de vencer. Una tragedia para todos.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

Highway to hell (imágenes duras)


----------



## MiguelLacano (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Te dejo anotado para reflotarte en Octubre.



Apunta, que me voy a quedar corto, por desgracia. Lo tuyo no lo anoto, por vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Porque son al mismo tiempo los intereses de las élites europeas. No se debe culpar en exclusiva a los anglosajones.
> 
> Una diferenciación católicos/protestantes tendría más sentido, por podrido que por desgracia se encuentre el Vaticano.



Ya, si eso de los intereses está claro. El problema es que los políticos europeos están o bien a las órdenes de Washington-Londres o chantajeados por ellos. Los únicos que tienen 'un poquito' de voz, son algunas corporaciones europeas, pero para escucharlos llorar más-menos.


----------



## El jaguar (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Joder, si lo están diciendo fuentes rusas ...los ucranianos han hecho un avance que es DESTACABLE porque el frente ahí no se ha movido en meses ésto es un hecho, si a ustec no se lo parece pues muy bien pero los datos ahí están; yo no simpatizo para nada con los títeres de la OTAN pero no hay que dejarse llevar por las filias y fobias y perder de vista la realidad.
> 
> A ver cómo evoluciona ésto, yo creo que es el principio de una batalla que posiblemente no sea como la de Kherson pero también es una opinión de cuñao desde la barra del bar.



Sin duda tiene usted razón respecto al análisis de la realidad sin dejarse llevar por las emociones sino conforme a un enfoque racional, es más, debe ser para todo aspecto de la vida.
Siguiendo un enfoque racional la ofensiva ucraniana en la región de Jarkov es un intento de mostrar ante la opinión pública internacional un éxito tangible que justifique el inmenso apoyo dado por Occidente y las enormes restricciones que se van a dar, en Europa principalmente, durante el invierno. Si había alguna posibilidad de lograr resultados efectivos en el plano militar eran en la región de Jerson, siempre que hubieran destruido los puentes sobre el Dniéper impidiendo el flujo de abastecimientos a las tropas rusas, pero en una región que tiene frontera directa con Rusia, sin superioridad aérea y sin apoyo abrumador de artillería solo será un éxito propagandístico, sin importar el territorio conquistado, hasta el inevitable contraataque ruso.
Debo añadir que no menosprecio para nada a los estrategas de la OTAN (como dicen en el foro escribo desde la barra de un bar) sino que observo que para ellos el sacrificio de miles de vidas ucranianas es peccata minuta en aras de lograr sus fines.


----------



## Archimanguina (7 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Highway to hell (imágenes duras)



joder que asco de guerras


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## torque_200bc (7 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Y los libros con 5 o más años de antigüedad nunca bajan de su precio original, sino que encima se multiplica su precio exponencialmente.
> 
> Y libros de 200 páginas nuevos por valor de 18.90 euros o más, así es imposible comprar material para su lectura, normal que las estanterías donde se venden libros estén a rebosar y pasan los meses/años y están igual, luego echamos la culpa al lector y a otra cosa mariposa, así se soluciona todo en España. Siempre son otros los culpables, nunca uno mismo.



Yo todo lo que leo es robado


----------



## tucco (7 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que se veía venir. Los ucro nazis toman la iniciativa y sostienen una ofensiva que apunta poder quebrar todo un sector del frente, amenazando seriamente Jerson. Putin es un traidor.



Lo que me quedaba por ver, un vacunazi siendo crítico con su propio bando. Lástima que no sea en la guerra de las ponzoñas, sino en la de Ucrania...


----------



## kopke (7 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A estas alturas lo que está claro es que Rusia no es una potencia militar.
> 
> Es un desastre de ejército incapaz de vencer a un país sin apenas ejército.



Pero qué dices. Ucrania era el segundo ejército más potente de Europa. Ahora es el primero.

Rusia se está enfrentando a Goliath.


----------



## vettonio (7 Sep 2022)

*¡¡¡Mildred!!!




*


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Chicos, los están golpeando en todas partes Llegadas esta noche a Dnepropetrovsk, Zaprozhye, Kharkov, Poltava, Odessa... Esperamos ver videos...


----------



## Seronoser (7 Sep 2022)

Myanmar confirma que también comprará petróleo, y por supuesto en rublos.
Y alguno dirá: Myanmar es una puta mierda de país.

Pues sí, pero con mayor PIB que Croacia, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria, Lituania, Eslovenia, Letonia y Estonia.
Así, por hacernos una idea.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (7 Sep 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *¡¡¡Mildred!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dicho mil veces y me voy a cansar de decir;

Tacher pero sin los pozos del Mar de Norte.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Sep 2022)

Si hasta una mierda de país se atreve a hacer lo que le costó hace 20 años a Irak una invasión significa que el dólar está K.O. Alguno hasta se anima a cobrar en euros aunque les joda a los follaOTAN.


----------



## Erebus. (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## capitán almeida (7 Sep 2022)

La leche entro y ya veo que los ukropitecos entraron en Jersón...ya me disteis la noche


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Erebus. dijo:


>



Qué video más raro, la verdad. Dos detalles. Las botas del primer plano. ¿Se las acabó de poner justo antes del ataque? Es lo único que explicaría unas botas sin nada de fango en las suelas. El segundo detalle: ¿El que graba el video está aturdido por supuestamente una explosión, pero se sigue filmando la cara de atontado? No sé Rick. Cosas raras de esta guerra.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (7 Sep 2022)

Pues se está medio confirmando con muchos indicios gráficos de que Ucrania está dando fuerte en los frentes de Kherson y Kharkiv. Lo de Kharkiv tampoco es tan sorprendente, ha sido el punto ruso más débil en esta guerra.


----------



## Calahan (7 Sep 2022)

Vaya. Rusia va a legalizar las criptomonedas para pagos internacionales...


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Pues si no le gusta la palabra "destacable", "avance mayor" que es la expresión que usa Rybar en su canal de Telegram igual le da arcadas (le pongo la captura de pantalla traducida)
> 
> Y que datos están inflados?,...han parado a los ukras en Shevchenkovo dicho por una fuente rusa, coja un mapa y mire donde está si no la hecho (me parece que no)...si una fuente dice que el bando contrario avanza ¿para qué va a mentir o a decir que ha avanzado mas? ¿debe ser mas cierto que si lo dicen los ukras no? (y al revés en caso contrario).... aunque quizas lo mejor sea mandarlo todo al carajo y ponernos a leer el Marca como Rajoy porque todo es mentira



Perdona si te sientes atacado por mis palabras. Nada más lejos de mi intensión. 
Sobre los "datos inflados" me refiero a los datos que da el ministerio de defensa ruso en sus partes diarios. ¿Acaso crees que la cifra de muertos ucranianos, aviones derribados y material destruido es exacta? Ni de broma. Por puro sentido común. Los dos bandos inflan las cifras. Eso se hace siempre. La realidad de la guerra la saben los altos mandos y sobre todo los que están en el terreno. Nadie más.


----------



## coscorron (7 Sep 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No es así la cosa
> 
> Hasta el más tonto sabe que darle a la impresora produce inflación
> 
> ...



Porque la solución evidente, ahorrar y pagar tus deudas, no la quiere nadie y lo saben. Como sociedad no nos damos cuenta que cavamos cada vez más profundo el hoyo en el que nos van a enterrar pero seguimos pidiendo que nos dejen cavarlo aún más profundo todavía.


----------



## Carlos Dutty (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Qué video más raro, la verdad. Dos detalles. Las botas del primer plano. ¿Se las acabó de poner justo antes del ataque? Es lo único que explicaría unas botas sin nada de fango en las suelas. El segundo detalle: ¿El que graba el video está aturdido por supuestamente una explosión, pero se sigue filmando la cara de atontado? No sé Rick. Cosas raras de esta guerra.



No es posible garantizar que sea verdadero, pero el "shell shock" te hace comportarte de manera no muy lógica.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 Sep 2022)

*TROFEOS*  



```
https://t.me/combat_ftg/1600
```


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Y lo dice un sectario como usted....



alfonbass dijo:


> Todoh


----------



## Al-paquia (7 Sep 2022)

Me encanta entrar en este hilo y ver el espectáculo.


----------



## kopke (7 Sep 2022)

Citame uno mejor. Que no sea UK.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

No es lo mismo. Rusia se vio en la circunstancia de que las corporaciones anglosajonas decidieron derribar el 'monstruo rojo' que habían creado. Ellos lo vieron, sufrieron lo indecible, pero le dieron la vuelta a la tortilla para recuperar el control, al tiempo que los valores que les habían arrebatado.


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Os venís arriba con las Karbalas...



un dia tranquilo y tal, todo bien, todo en orden. Circulen


----------



## Gnidlog (7 Sep 2022)

el resumen del día


----------



## manodura79 (7 Sep 2022)

Carlos Dutty dijo:


> No es posible garantizar que sea verdadero, pero el "shell shock" te hace comportarte de manera no muy lógica.



¿Incluso hace que te pongas unas botas nuevas para ser atacado?


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los comunistas dejamos ala gente libre dentro de la republica independiente de sus casas
> Fuera de ellas preferimos no jugar con cartas marcadas por la banca y sus jugadores cómplices de la misma



Claro ya se ha visto con el modelo de confinamiento Chino


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Sep 2022)

*Parece que mediante poner y poner carne en la picadora los Urcos han conseguido algún avance, mas de 4.000 victimas mortales llevan.*


*¡URGENTE: FUERZAS UCRANIANAS LANZAN GRAN CONTRAOFENSIVA EN JARKOV: CAPTURAN 2 ASENTAMIENTOS!


*


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Que un bot ruso a sueldo como el Harman niege o calle, tiene un pase, para eso le pagan. Pero que gente aparentemente común siga con la venda en los ojos, ya es para nota. Rusia está encajando palos y ahora se limita a “resistir”... estamos ante una situación que se veía venir, pero no por ello deja de ser curiosa. Los ucro nazis al ataque y las fuerzas rusas defendiéndose cómo pueden. Y mientras, Putin sin golpear con la dureza que podría los centros de gobierno de la mafia ucra. Cada día tiene Rusia menos capacidad de ejecucion y nula voluntad de vencer. Una tragedia para todos.



Tragedia para ti y demás putinejas, para mi una inmensa alegria no veas la tarde de risas que he tenido. Por cierto, si los ucranianos son nazis, los rusos, comunistas ¿ok?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Claro ya se ha visto con el modelo de confinamiento Chino



Tres muertos por millon. Si no es así, millones. Todo depende de si eres joven o viejo, de si quieres muertos o quieres economia.. Es obvio. Y si quieres lo primero, sólo queda la disciplina.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y lo dice un sectario como usted....



Explicame qué tiene de "sectario" desear la libertad absoluta a cada persona en la tierra, por favor....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Tragedia para ti y demás putinejas, para mi una inmensa alegria no veas la tarde de risas que he tenido. Por cierto, si los ucranianos son nazis, los rusos, comunistas ¿ok?



no has entendido nada, pero ello es consecuente con que seas otanista


----------



## Carlos Dutty (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Incluso hace que te pongas unas botas nuevas para ser atacado?



Yo qué sé, lo mismo le acaban de mandar al frente, se supone iria en un vehículo o algo, no andando.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> no has entendido nada, pero ello es consecuente con que seas otanista



Jaja claro, la sapiencia es solo patrimonio comunista. Mira que hacía días que no la chinchaba, ¿ que como lo lleva triste, deprimida desolada?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Explicame qué tiene de "sectario" desear la libertad absoluta a cada persona en la tierra, por favor....



Pues porque forma parte de esa secta de personas que anteponen sus egoismos personales por encima del bien comun, a cualquier precio, incluso el de ponerse del lado de la sinrazon occidental en esta guerra, donde el mundo libre se dedica a a suprimir las más básicas libertades como el libre comercio, los patrimonios de una nación como Rusia, la libre circulación de personas de otro pais, e incluso la voluntad de la mayor parte de su ciudadania para no secundar una guerra que no apoyan y que les va a reportar un importante incremento de sus niveles de malestar economico.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Sep 2022)

Por lo oído en el último reporte, el ejercito ucraniano esta quemando las tropas que deberían defender Kiev, pan para hoy hambre para mañana.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Jaja claro, la sapiencia es solo patrimonio comunista. Mira que hacía días que no la chinchaba, ¿ que como lo lleva triste, deprimida desolada?



¿Lo dice por el precio de alimentos y energia?


----------



## Malevich (7 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Lo dice por el precio de alimentos y energia?



Ya veo que es fiel seguidora de Antonio, la inflación es culpa de Putin, si.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (7 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Ya veo que es fiel seguidora de Antonio, la inflación es culpa de Putin, si.



Ya sabemos que todo es culpa de Putin


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

El globalismo es pútrido 

"Casi todos los cereales exportados de Ucrania se envían no a los países en desarrollo y a los países más pobres, sino a los países de la Unión Europea", declaró Putin


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tres muertos por millon. Si no es así, millones. Todo depende de si eres joven o viejo, de si quieres muertos o quieres economia.. Es obvio. Y si quieres lo primero, sólo queda la disciplina.



El partido impone la decisión que podría pertenecer al ambito personal, es transformar al humano en ganado sacrificable de una granja productivista.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> el resumen del día



Es usted un miserable, y por ello se va al ignore.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

No entiendo por qué me sale con los reemplazos en este conflicto, cuando hablábamos de otros asuntos. No obstante, Rusia puede mantener el nivel o aumentarlo cuando guste. Si incluso ha rechazado recibir tropas de Corea del Norte. No les hacen falta. Mire, usted y @delhierro , mis simpatías por ambos aparte, se emperran en que Rusia no está haciendo lo que debe, que Putin es un blando, que no paran de tragarse los desplantes de Occidente, etc.. Y yo creo que no ven la realidad de las cosas y miden los tiempos de todo esto de forma incorrecta. Ya verá como en un par de semanas, toda esta ofensiva ucraniana se ha ido al traste y sus críticas volverán otra vez a caer en vaso roto.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por lo oído en el último reporte, el ejercito ucraniano esta quemando las tropas que deberían defender Kiev, pan para hoy hambre para mañana.



Igual es que Zelensky se temía un golpe de Estado y está desmilitarizando Kiev


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> *Parece que mediante poner y poner carne en la picadora los Urcos han conseguido algún avance, mas de 4.000 victimas mortales llevan.*
> 
> 
> *¡URGENTE: FUERZAS UCRANIANAS LANZAN GRAN CONTRAOFENSIVA EN JARKOV: CAPTURAN 2 ASENTAMIENTOS!
> ...




Según este comentarista es la repetición del pasillo de la muerte en Lozove:


----------



## torque_200bc (7 Sep 2022)

Yo a estas alturas ya he perdido la fe totalmente en este tipo de maniobra. Yo digo que va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora igual que las que hicieron los rusos en marzo-abril


----------



## chemarin (7 Sep 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Que poca visión de conjunto y futuro tienes. Putin solo ha logrado poner de rodillas a Europa y Usa está empezando a comprender la que han liado: si dejan de exportar uranio se lía parda en USA.
> Los títeres en Europa los van a colgar de un palo sus propios ciudadanos.
> Al tiempo



Me parece que la falta de visión es tuya, son más deseos que realidades. Rusia tiene un problema gordísimo con Ucrania, ya no estoy tan seguro de que la guerra tenga un final en los próximos años, vosotros creéis que solo occidente las pasa canutas, y no es así, Rusia también se desgasta. Al tiempo.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> un triste matoncillo de barrio... un funcionario de la kgb que se cree Catalina la Grande...
> ni Rusia podía aspirar a menos, ni este gilipollas a más...
> tiempo al tiempo... no llega a viejo, se lo cargarán antes los oligarcas..



¿Los mismos oligarcas que os habeis encargado de dejar en bragas en Occidente, gañan?


----------



## alfonbass (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues porque forma parte de esa secta de personas que anteponen sus egoismos personales por encima del bien comun, a cualquier precio, incluso el de ponerse del lado de la sinrazon occidental en esta guerra, donde el mundo libre se dedica a a suprimir las más básicas libertades como el libre comercio, los patrimonios de una nación como Rusia, la libre circulación de personas de otro pais, e incluso la voluntad de la mayor parte de su ciudadania para no secundar una guerra que no apoyan y que les va a reportar un importante incremento de sus niveles de malestar economico.



Y las libertades de Ucrania? Eso no es egoismo, no, claro que no....
Sigues sin explicar qué tiene de "egoista" la libertad...es que, tenéis una empanada mental, que eres capaz de contestar sin sentido antes de reconocerlo
Las libertades básicas, es expresarse, pensar, hacer cosas y tomar decisiones LIBRES, no bajo la bota de un país "por su seguridad", que es un eufemismo
Las libertades que está suprimiendo Rusia a los ucranianos?, de eso no hablas, te pondría a tener una conversación con varias personas de Kiev, la verdad
Rusia no puede estar por encima de todo lo demás, no sé que os ha dado, es absolutamente para mandar una legión de psicologos, porque no lo entiendo qué os da, si se está cagando en la libertad y existencia de cada persona, si te están diciendo A LA CARA que quieren invadir y destruir a Ucrania por completo, que es que te lo están diciendo,


----------



## Prophet (7 Sep 2022)

No soy experto en estrategia militar pero según tenía entendido cuando rompías el frente en un punto lo primero que tenías que hacer es asegurar los flancos y agrandar la brecha no ir hacia delante indefinidamente para que te cierren la brecha y tú mismo te hayas autoembolsado. 

Supongo que no tendré los conocimientos de los Mamsteins, Guderians y von kleist ukropitecos. 

Taluec.


----------



## Ladrillofobo (7 Sep 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Otro MULTICUENTA de los habituales del hilo. Sois muy HINTELIGENTES



Tu si que eres inteligente amigo, como todo lo aciertes como lo de multicuenta apañado estas.

Don't panic amigo!!


----------



## Caracalla (7 Sep 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si, pero hay cosas que si pueden deducir :
> 
> Rusia no tiene suficiente infantería, y les falta reconocimiento aereo fuera del frente. Las ofensivas no son tan grandes como las pintan , pero los defensores son realmente escasos. Para una defensa con tan poca gente ( ya que no quieres atacar ) tienes que controlar mucho cualquier agrupación. Claro que una vez la lanzan los ucranianos, los rusos la van a crujir, pero hay unos momentos iniciales donde tienes perdidas evitables.
> 
> ...



En estos 6 meses Rusia ha ingresado una brutalidad de dinero que ha permitido estabilizar el Rublo. Si Rusia corta el gas por las malas, Europa se va al infierno pero 600 millones de personas se hacen enemigas a muerte de Rusia con todas las de ley. Tal y como lo han jugado, el gas se corta pk no hay forma de reparar las avería de NS1 por culpa de las sanciones y en todo caso, ahí está NS2 si quieren GAS para calentarse. Rusia es la buena, USA el malo y la UE los subnormales. Está muy bien jugado. Yo sigo viendo a gente de muy alto nivel al mando de la parte Rusa y tu siempre les ves como unos bobos que se chupan el dedo. Son enfoques distintos.

La cosa es que Europa este invierno matemáticamente va a colapsar, cientos de miles de muertos y un Mad MAx inimaginable si no se activa NS2. Pero Rusia con las manos limpias de cara a la opinión pública que importa, la de China, India, Irán y resto del mundo civilizado. De cara a los occidentales, los agentes del Kremlin jugarán sus cartas y harán lo posible para calentar la situación al máximo y de recordar a la opinión pública que el NS2 está ahi, que si pasan frío es por culpa de Washington. Para llegar a esta situación, tb era necesario que la guerra en Ucrania se alargara y para destruir al dólar como moneda de reserva tb es importante que la escasez sintética de hidrocarburos se alargue en el tiempo unos meses más.

Ucrania es uno de los frentes menos importantes de esta Guerra que va mucho más allá.


----------



## NPI (7 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Tu si que eres inteligente amigo, como todo lo aciertes como lo de multicuenta apañado estas.
> 
> Don't panic amigo!!


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y las libertades de Ucrania? Eso no es egoismo, no, claro que no....
> Sigues sin explicar qué tiene de "egoista" la libertad...es que, tenéis una empanada mental, que eres capaz de contestar sin sentido antes de reconocerlo
> *Las libertades básicas, es expresarse, pensar, hacer cosas y tomar decisiones LIBRES,* no bajo la bota de un país "por su seguridad", que es un eufemismo
> Las libertades que está suprimiendo Rusia a los ucranianos?, de eso no hablas, te pondría a tener una conversación con varias personas de Kiev, la verdad
> Rusia no puede estar por encima de todo lo demás, no sé que os ha dado, es absolutamente para mandar una legión de psicologos, porque no lo entiendo qué os da, si se está cagando en la libertad y existencia de cada persona, si te están diciendo A LA CARA que quieren invadir y destruir a Ucrania por completo, que es que te lo están diciendo,



No hombre, ese concepto es de panolis, la auténtica libertad consiste en hacer con el otro lo que te plazca, ya sea abusando sexualmente de él, o laboralmente. Lo dijo el Marques de Sade, que de aristocracia sabia un montón.


----------



## Nico (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A ver esto no lo públican los ukronazis amigo, está publicado en el grupo de Iryna en Telegram que muy pro ukra no es.
> 
> L
> 
> ...




Si, como los post "rusófilos" que publica Lescano en este hilo.  

El mejor modo de hacer "guerra psicológica" es que aparezca uno "de tu bando" deprimido. De primero de PSIOPS


----------



## Impresionante (7 Sep 2022)

Ot


----------



## LIRDISM (7 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Según este comentarista es la repetición del pasillo de la muerte en Lozove:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182968



Lo que pasa es que bastante menos rusos ahí aunque es una zona donde las defensas aéreas ucranianas no van a funcionar y los rusos lo van a aprovechar. Me da la sensación que han penetrado demasiado en la zona enemiga sin afianzar lo tomado.


----------



## Strikelucky (7 Sep 2022)

Que tipo de armamento nos pedirá mañana el zely? Viendo las perdidas en una semana van hacer falta muchos refuerzos para sostener todas esas sustanciales ganancias .... pero igual el objetivo es hasta el último ucraniano!


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

¿Problema los reemplazos? ¿cuando se puede permitir rotar las tropas? por contra los ucranianos no. Peor aún, los que 'salen del circuito' es por haber sido heridos (o muertos) de gravedad.

Analicemos con frialdad la situación. Da la impresión de que los rusos han sido desbordados por esta ofensiva múltiple. Pero ¿nos podemos creer que no la vieron venir? ¿en serio? entonces ¿de qué situación estamos hablando? a mi me da la impresión de que esta es otra jugada al estilo de la 1ª ofensiva que parecía atacaría Kiev. Solo están dejando que las tropas ucranianas crean que los han desbordado, se envalentonen y cometan el error de avanzar sin afianzar posiciones. Y luego llegará la masacre.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## LIRDISM (7 Sep 2022)

Ningún ejercito Europeo puede aguantar una guerra como la de Ucrania, en pocas semanas se quedan sin munición, los dos ejércitos de tierra más poderosos que son el francés y el inglés , con muy poca artillería, y que tienen muy pocos carros de combate y carecen de ifv de más de 30 Tm, creo que Inglaterra ahora tiene uno, que es una versión mejorada del Alcod, pero viendo el poder de las armas anticarro modernas, los ifv y blindados de estos ejércitos además demasiado llenos de cochecitos blindados que es la moda, sería un desastre.


----------



## Hal8995 (7 Sep 2022)

Bueno, escribo poco...pero ahí va:

En esta guerra de información no hay que cortar ninguna rama al árbol, con el tiempo las ramas más prometedoras crecen y se hacen robustas y las otras se convierten en mustio, se secan y es entonces cuando podemos cortarlas....en nuestro caso las ramas son las hipótesis. Veamos algunas :

1.- Los rusos están jugando como el gato con el pajarito q cae del nido. Incluso se están dejando atacar para que en Ramstein acuerden enviar más material que puedan incautar y estudiar. No quieren Donbass y Crimea. Quieren toda Ucrania desmoronada y para ello hay q hacerlos rendir machacando poco a poco su ejército hasta rendición o subversión contra el cocas.

2.- Los rusos son superiores pero están cometiendo errores estratégicos, no demoler los puentes , no aportar más mano de obra ( voluntarios de todo el mundo irían), no hacer movimientos rápidos envolventes y paracaidistas detrás de sus posiciones. Cuanto más dure la guerra más posibilidades hay de que Ucrania aguante e incluso pueda voltear la tortilla. El estatismo último, desde la toma de Lisichansk, incluso ha permitido ofensivas en varias zonas ( por mucho q queramos decirnos que es una carnicería lo de Kherson e Izyum esto está basado en fuentes afines, )ya veremos al final en que queda.

3. Los rusos están cada vez peor. Estas ofensivas son la muestra. Las bajas rusas han sido muy numerosas y no pueden mantener todo el frente


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

¿Pero qué ofensivas siguientes si con esta Kiev ha echado el resto? ¿que ofensivas si Zelensky se está jugando un golpe de Estado? en fin, no quiero discutir con compañeros. Al fin y al cabo nosotros no decidimos nada, solo somos meros espectadores de esta guerra. En los días o semanas siguientes, veremos qué sucede realmente.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

No termino de entender en que estado estan los campos de batalla. Los ucranianos deciden desangrarse en Jerson con una ofensiva frontal y hacer un amago de asalto a Energodar, ofreciendose como patos para la picadora artillera rusa en ambos casos. Desde hace varios dias alli ya no se mueve nadie y el saliente que les han hecho a los rusos no ha servido de nada, porque en cualquier momento los rusos lo pinzan y hacen un caldero. Por tanto unica opcion de los ucranianos es volver a las posiciones iniciales que le permitan crear un frente continuo mas defendible.




Ahora repiten exactamente el mismo despliegue en Jarkov, que si bien tenia menos fuerzas rusas (ya han movido reservas los rusos para estabilizar el frente) han creado un estrecho saliente a lo largo de la carretera, fracasando en algo que parecia un ataque para una maniobra envolvente.

Me parece que los comandantes rusos les han pillado la medida y han dejado que la parte norte de la pinza progrese bloqueando la otra, lo que se resume en esta posición. Si el frente se "enfría" como en Jerson, por agotamiento de la ofensiva, esa penetración, que aunque los rusos hayan hecho defensa numantina, habra costado vidas y medios.




Dicen que los rusos abandonan Balakliya. ¿Eso es cierto?

Con la ofensiva de Jarkov la semana pasada tambien parecia que los ucranianos cenaban en la orilla del Dnieper y luego resulto que habian trincado dos aldeas y hecho un pasillo imposible de defender y mucho menos de explotar.


----------



## crocodile (7 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Si, como los post "rusófilos" que publica Lescano en este hilo.
> 
> El mejor modo de hacer "guerra psicológica" es que aparezca uno "de tu bando" deprimido. De primero de PSIOPS



Creo que a ud ya se le va olla señor, que pasa que si Rusia puerde una batalla o un enfrentamiento no se puede decir? , venga ya hombre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Perdona si te sientes atacado por mis palabras. Nada más lejos de mi intensión.
> Sobre los "datos inflados" me refiero a los datos que da el ministerio de defensa ruso en sus partes diarios. ¿Acaso crees que la cifra de muertos ucranianos, aviones derribados y material destruido es exacta? Ni de broma. Por puro sentido común. Los dos bandos inflan las cifras. Eso se hace siempre. La realidad de la guerra la saben los altos mandos y sobre todo los que están en el terreno. Nadie más.



Pues no me he sentido atacado ni usted tiene que disculparse por lo que ha escrito. Yo sólo me refería a los datos concretos de la penetración ukra de hoy y al hecho de que si los da la parte rusa no es probable que estén inflados, sino todo lo contrario. 

Los datos de los partes oficiales son una cosa muy diferente, en general están inflados si se refieren a las pérdidas del enemigo y minimizados cuando hablan de las pérdidas propias...en la guerra juega mucho la propaganda y la desinformación pero a veces se pueden sacar granos de entre la paja..


----------



## Loignorito (7 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que a ud ya se le va olla señor, que pasa que si Rusia puerde una batalla o un enfrentamiento no se puede decir? , venga ya hombre.



Para nada. Lo que sucede, es que si ese señor que @Nico cita entra a este hilo, es para meter mierda y decir 'que todo va mal', 'que los rusos se han equivocado', 'que van a perder de seguir así', etc. ¿o no se ha percatado usted?

Y buenas noches.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Sep 2022)

Que no cunda el pánico follarrusos.
Os están dando por todos lados


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Sep 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hombre, ese concepto es de panolis, la auténtica libertad consiste en hacer con el otro lo que te plazca, ya sea abusando sexualmente de él, o laboralmente. Lo dijo el Marques de Sade, que de aristocracia sabia un montón.



No creo recordar mal cuando el Marqués argumentaba... posiblemente en "La filosofía en el tocador" que también el que ordenaba sus vicios y gozes sobre el otro, había a su vez de someterse compensatoriamente a los caprichos de este.
Tenía que haber una reciprocidad del goze y del sometimiento


----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> No soy experto en estrategia militar pero según tenía entendido cuando rompías el frente en un punto lo primero que tenías que hacer es asegurar los flancos y agrandar la brecha no ir hacia delante indefinidamente para que te cierren la brecha y tú mismo te hayas autoembolsado.
> 
> Supongo que no tendré los conocimientos de los Mamsteins, Guderians y von kleist ukropitecos.
> 
> Taluec.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no tiene ni putos pies ni cabeza... bueno Rommel de cuando en cuando se marcaba una de estas carreras, pero normalmente era para atraer fuerzas enemigas a alguna emboscada que ya tenia planteada haciendo algo parecido a la tornada castellana o bien quemar etapas para forzar al OKW a que le siguieran otras divisiones a explotar a tope una situación tactica ventajosa (en su epoca en Francia).

Pero ni los ucranianos son el Afrika Korps ni su jefe es Rommel.... diria mas bien que ahi no manda ni dios de coronel para arriba y que cada unidad va a su puta bola con sus comandantes / señores de la guerra.


----------



## Nicors (7 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ya sabemos que todo es culpa de Putin



Señora mia, eso dice su querido Antonio, que antes de la guerra aquí no había paro, ni inflación ni colas del hambre.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

Estan a tiro de piedra de la frontera, si aguantan esta noche mañana estan ya reforzados.


----------



## raptors (7 Sep 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> si tanta devoción tiene por la familia tmb se puede largar a China...
> la "familia" es que Putin y Lavrov tienen sus segundas "familias"... si eso es familia...
> meapilas, fariseos, comemierdas...



ja ja escribes pura mierda... * Ladren perros...!!* poco a poco y sin pausa se avanza...


----------



## Prophet (7 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no tiene ni putos pies ni cabeza... bueno Rommel de cuando en cuando se marcaba una de estas carreras, pero normalmente era para atraer fuerzas enemigas a alguna emboscada que ya tenia planteada haciendo algo parecido a la tornada castellana o bien quemar etapas para forzar al OKW a que le siguieran otras divisiones a explotar a tope una situación tactica ventajosa (en su epoca en Francia).
> 
> Pero ni los ucranianos son el Afrika Korps ni su jefe es Rommel.... diria mas bien que ahi no manda ni dios de coronel para arriba y que cada unidad va a su puta bola con sus comandantes / señores de la guerra.



Alemanes y rusos se pararon teniendo a Moscú y Berlín a tiro de piedra para asegurar los flancos primero y en una penetración de cientos de kilómetros de ancho y van los ukros y con una penetración de menos de 10 km de ancho y siguen para adelante... 

Fijémonos que los rusos cuando avanzan nunca lo hacen en línea si no más bien a bocados a lo ancho para que los avances sean sólidos y no para una semana de telediario.

Saludos.


----------



## Strikelucky (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Para nada. Lo que sucede, es que si ese señor que @Nico cita entra a este hilo, es para meter mierda y decir 'que todo va mal', 'que los rusos se han equivocado', 'que van a perder de seguir así', etc. ¿o no se ha percatado usted?
> 
> Y buenas noches.





Quien es ese nico? No lo veo, debo tenerlo en el bendito ignore precisamente por lo que usted denuncia.


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

Alguien sabe de qué va este parche?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (7 Sep 2022)

En Balakliya resisten pero al parecer hay un ataque por el sur que amenaza con cortar sus comunicaciones, lo que sí parece es que el ataque principal ucraniano hacia el Norte va a acabar en un embudo como en Kherson, la impresión que da es que en el ejército ukra hay una descoordinación tremenda y que cada unidad hace la guerra por su cuenta....


----------



## HUROGÁN (7 Sep 2022)

piru dijo:


> Alguien sabe de qué va este parche?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183020



Oído reventado por la explosión.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Sep 2022)

esta fue una misión de reconocimiento exitosa o ahora sabemos dónde se ordenó que se moviera el 3.er Cuerpo...


RF / Aliados ingresan en Novopol y Vremika!!




#Ucrania área central de kherson, reduje el área en disputa al sur de kastroma, bombardeada con ataques aéreos por los rusos y, por lo tanto, probablemente todavía bajo control ucraniano. destino de cabeza de puente desconocido en blohodativka


#ucrania frente de donetsk: ataques en la zona de spartak y en el complejo de la mina de butina, ataques también al comienzo de las fortificaciones de pervomaiske. Aquí un reclamo ruso en el área del aeropuerto Pisky donde los ucranianos se habrían doblado más hacia el norte (no verificable en este momento)


#ucraina ante la escasez de fuentes en estos días trato de hacer una actualización. 
Frente Izyum: se informa de un probable ataque ucraniano en el área de velyka komishuvaka


----------



## piru (7 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Oído reventado por la explosión.



Me refiero a esto:


----------



## amcxxl (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

Prophet dijo:


> Alemanes y rusos se pararon teniendo a Moscú y Berlín a tiro de piedra para asegurar los flancos primero y en una penetración de cientos de kilómetros de ancho y van los ukros y con una penetración de menos de 10 km de ancho y siguen para adelante...
> 
> Fijémonos que los rusos cuando avanzan nunca lo hacen en línea si no más bien a bocados a lo ancho para que los avances sean sólidos y no para una semana de telediario.
> 
> Saludos.



Doctrina frontal rusa. Simple y eficaz como un arado, aunque poco espectacular y muy previsible. Si se atasca un eje de avance, no avanza nadie a menos que la pinza este muy clara. De hecho han vuelto al canon despues de darse un bofeton impresionante haciendo tacticas a la americana que pueden funcionar en un pais devastado como era el Irak de la segunda guerra del golfo o panama, pero no en una ucrania con materiales y asesores OTAN.


----------



## Castellano (7 Sep 2022)

La táctica rusa (una vez fracasado el asalto a Kiev, que más que asalto, era forzar la caída del gobierno del payaso, lo que no se produjo) era aguantar y avanzar poco a poco, confiando en que Europa dejara de apoyar financieramente (y militarmente, aunque en este caso es una minucia en comparación con el armamento entregado por el senil pederasta) a Ucrania, según fueran notando las autosanciones.

Y llegado el momento que fuera la propia UE la que invitará a Farlopenski a llegar a algún tipo de trato con Rusia (reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass)

Sin embargo la UE es tan rehén del imperio, como el judío farlopero, y va camino de la recesión y el colapso, antes que tener un criterio propio diferente del yanki y forzar una negociación.

Así que mucho me temo, que o Rusia pone más carne sobre el asador para liquidar al régimen ucronazi, o la guerra se puede enquistar por años con el frente más o menos estancado, a lo IGM


----------



## rejon (7 Sep 2022)

Estas perlas de sabiduría militar no deben quedar en el olvido:


----------



## amcxxl (7 Sep 2022)

442 obituarios de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para el 07/09/2022


Balakleya...
Las Fuerzas Armadas acumularon unos 40 tanques... El golpe fue descarado, fuerte... Se quedaron dormidos o por negligencia como siempre...
Los niveladores están en camino... ¡¡¡LA NOCHE va a ser MUY CALIENTE!!!
07.09.2022


Mi opinión siempre ha sido que los FRENTES KHARKOV e IZYUM son los más difíciles para nosotros... Es como jugar al ajedrez y hay una apertura que no quieres jugar, pero tienes que...
pero lo más importante ahora es unas mittelspiel


No estaré aquí hoy... Pero el frente está avanzando...
allí, en Yakovlevka, todos hablan BIEN ... Habrá una abrazadera de Artemovsk desde el norte ... y un juego con n.p. Seco Apuesta de ida y vuelta, eso es un BUEN PLAN...
05.09.2022



En Andreevka, donde comenzó el ataque a Balakleya, según los residentes locales, se concentra una gran cantidad de vehículos blindados y personal enemigo.


El referéndum sobre la unión de la RPD a Rusia es cuestión de tiempo - Pushilin


Fuerzas especiales de "️tvazhnyh" demuestran nuevos trofeos capturados de militantes ucranianos
Los combatientes del grupo "O" realizaron una audaz incursión en dirección a Soledar, despejando uno de los bastiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. #exclusivo de frente


Las ambulancias van a Kharkov en columnas enteras. El hospital y los hospitales están llenos de heridos


Informe de Balakliya, rodeado por el enemigo
Voluntario y miembro de la "Hermandad de Combate" de Khakassia Alexander Pashchenko con una misión humanitaria se encuentra en Balakleya.


----------



## magufone (7 Sep 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por lo oído en el último reporte, el ejercito ucraniano esta quemando las tropas que deberían defender Kiev, pan para hoy hambre para mañana.



La ofensiva les ha dejado agotados. Veremos cual es la capacidad de reposición. Pero sigo sin entender estos ataques suicidas, a no ser que busquen otra cosa


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La táctica rusa (una vez fracasado el asalto a Kiev, que más que asalto, era forzar la caída del gobierno del payaso, lo que no se produjo) era aguantar y avanzar poco a poco, confiando en que Europa dejara de apoyar financieramente (y militarmente, aunque en este caso es una minucia en comparación con el armamento entregado por el senil pederasta) a Ucrania, según fueran notando las autosanciones.
> 
> Y llegado el momento que fuera la propia UE la que invitará a Farlopenski a llegar a algún tipo de trato con Rusia (reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass)
> 
> ...



Sí, yo creo que ese es el análisis correcto. 

Si Putin siguiendo el gili como hasta ahora, puede encontrarse con un problemón, porque la ayuda de la OTAN/USA no va a decaer, sino al contrario seguir aumentando.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La táctica rusa (una vez fracasado el asalto a Kiev, que más que asalto, era forzar la caída del gobierno del payaso, lo que no se produjo) era aguantar y avanzar poco a poco, confiando en que Europa dejara de apoyar financieramente (y militarmente, aunque en este caso es una minucia en comparación con el armamento entregado por el senil pederasta) a Ucrania, según fueran notando las autosanciones.
> 
> Y llegado el momento que fuera la propia UE la que invitará a Farlopenski a llegar a algún tipo de trato con Rusia (reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass)
> 
> ...



Si, vamos a un escenario de frentes estaticos, como ha sido el Donbas desde 2017 mas o menos.... Creo que a Rusia le puede convenir si consigue colocar gas a buen precio por Asia y un escenario horroroso para la UE si el Nordstream 1 sigue con el candado echado (ni dios se cree que haya la averia que dice Gazprom).

Eso si, si Rusia se tiene que comer su gas y no consigue contrapartidas tecnologicas de los asiaticos se puede dar por muy jodida entrando su industria militar en paralisis por falta de componentes. La clave está en China.

Eso si, sea cual sea el camino que tomen los acontecimientos, USA gana.


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Pero qué ofensivas siguientes si con esta Kiev ha echado el resto? ¿que ofensivas si Zelensky se está jugando un golpe de Estado? en fin, no quiero discutir con compañeros. Al fin y al cabo nosotros no decidimos nada, solo somos meros espectadores de esta guerra. En los días o semanas siguientes, veremos qué sucede realmente.



Farlopensky tiene carne de cañon y armas regaladas de sobra para hacer muchas ofensivas. Para mí lo sorprendente es que estén empezando ahora. Y esto es un problema para los rusos, puesto que tienen poca tropa en el terreno. Por no hablar del frente tan extenso que controlan y tienen que defender.

También puede ser lo que decía el forero Arriondas, que estas miniofensivas sean sobre todo una forma de justificar el envío de más material cuckcidental. Mirad occidentales como ganamos a los rusos con vuestras armas, seguid mandando! A ver como queda todo. Espero que Rusia reaccione en los próximos días.


----------



## Guanotopía (7 Sep 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/09/07/ukraine-kherson-offensive-casualties-ammunition/



*Wounded Ukrainian soldiers reveal steep toll of Kherson offensive*

Lo dice el Washington Pravda.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Sep 2022)

*"El movimiento ucraniano para atraer a las fuerzas rusas a Kherson es claramente uno de los grandes movimientos estratégicos de la guerra. Trajo algunas de las mejores unidades rusas a Kherson, donde no pueden ser abastecidas y están siendo metódicamente desgastadas. E hizo que los rusos adelgazaran la línea en Kharkiv."*


----------



## INE (7 Sep 2022)

Parece que hay miedito entre los amigos kosher.


----------



## manodura79 (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no tiene ni putos pies ni cabeza... bueno Rommel de cuando en cuando se marcaba una de estas carreras, pero normalmente era para atraer fuerzas enemigas a alguna emboscada que ya tenia planteada haciendo algo parecido a la tornada castellana o bien quemar etapas para forzar al OKW a que le siguieran otras divisiones a explotar a tope una situación tactica ventajosa (en su epoca en Francia).
> 
> Pero ni los ucranianos son el Afrika Korps ni su jefe es Rommel.... diria mas bien que ahi no manda ni dios de coronel para arriba y que cada unidad va a su puta bola con sus comandantes / señores de la guerra.



Es lo que llevo diciendo desde ayer. Los mandos ucranianos van por libre según el sector. Por eso atacan objetivos sin ton ni son. Hoy te meten unos pepinzasos en una ciudad que no tiene ningún objetivo militar, mañana te hacen un bombardeo paco a la central nuclear o se marcan un avance pacorelámpago para pillar treinta kilómetros de carretera.


----------



## delhierro (8 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *"El movimiento ucraniano para atraer a las fuerzas rusas a Kherson es claramente uno de los grandes movimientos estratégicos de la guerra. Trajo algunas de las mejores unidades rusas a Kherson, donde no pueden ser abastecidas y están siendo metódicamente desgastadas. E hizo que los rusos adelgazaran la línea en Kharkiv."*



¿ metodicamente desgastadas ? , a ver que la idea es que los iban a arrollar porque no tenian suministros. Ahora la atención a Jarkov, bueno veremos como acaba esta otra.


----------



## HUROGÁN (8 Sep 2022)

Esta ofensiva es el canto del cisne ucraniano con las últimas reservas humanas, ya está movilizando a las mujeres,
Y Rusia que vé que el negocio y guerra la favorecen destruyendo a sus enemigos, prefiere ser conservadora y no ceder a la necesidad de espectáculo militar de la mentalidad Hollywoodiense occidental, el tiempo lento es munición Rusa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Sep 2022)

cuenta limitada al público ijnore


----------



## Cosmopolita (8 Sep 2022)

INE dijo:


> Parece que hay miedito entre los amigos kosher.



En la universidad participé en la visita de un grupo de estudiantes se la Universidad de Universidad Estatal Immanuel Kant de Kaliningrado. Hicimos la pregunta sobre el antisemitismo en Rusia y esa fue la respuesta de un rabino que vino a dar una charla sobre la historia de judíos en el Imperio Ruso:

"Cuando vosotros aquí tuvisteis antisemitismo, nosotros en Rusia tuvimos pogromy"

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Sep 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En la universidad participé en la visita de un grupo de estudiantes se la Universidad de Universidad Estatal Immanuel Kant de Kaliningrado. Hicimos la pregunta sobre el antisemitismo en Rusia y esa fue la respuesta de un rabino que vino a dar una charla sobre la historia de judíos en el Imperio Ruso:
> 
> "Cuando vosotros aquí tuvisteis antisemitismo, nosotros en Rusia tuvimos pogromy"
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pobres judíos, que de todos los sitios los echan. Por qué será? En cualquier caso seguro que ellos no tienen la culpa de nada.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (8 Sep 2022)

Los ucras toman 4 pueblitos, 20 km en línea recta, sin ningún valor ni militar, ni estratégico ni económico, y la peña se pone nerviosa.
No habéis entendido nada aún de lo que está pasando y de lo que está haciendo Rusia, sinceramente. No tengáis prisa.

Mientras, en Rusia sigue la vida como si nada, con la Economía incluso recuperándose, y probablemente a fin de año no caiga el PIB ni un 2%.

Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito. Los ucras lograrán hacerse con pueblecitos, por supuesto, mientras pierden sus 500 soldados al día, y cientos de millones de dólares en equipamiento. Rusia sabe lo que son las guerras largas. Pero es que ésta, ni siquiera es en su territorio, que no se os olvide.
Que el país bombardeado, sodomizado y destruido...es Ucrania, no Rusia . Al menos hasta noviembre, que parece que será la fecha de los referendums.

Rusia pierde soldados, sobre todo de las Repúblicas, pero los niveles de bajas son tolerables y ni mucho menos pasan de 5000 soldados muertos.
Cifras terribles para cualquier otro país, pero no para Rusia.

Los cerca de 400.000 muertos, heridos, huidos y prisioneros ucras, sí son una sangría que solo alargan la agonía. Como dijo alguien antes, Ucrania es ese enfermo terminal que está entubado. Y solo los médicos usanos y europeos, mantienen con vida. 
El agujero negro que es Ucrania para Europa y Usa, es algo que se estudiará en los libros de Historia.

Joder, disfrutad del derroimiento y de la caida del Imperio Usano y Europeo.
Está ocurriendo delante de vuestras narices, y en directo.


----------



## delhierro (8 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


>



O simplemente saben que semejante ataque a dos pasos de su frontera no se va a poder sostener en el tiempo y que es mejor combatir a la defensiva. La guerra es en su mayor parte niebla y engaños, y todos juegan. No se sabe la verdad hasta que pasa algo de tiempo.

A mi me da que salvo que Putin les niegue refuerzos , ese ataque va a ser una debacle de Kiev. Y Putin no puede consentir una derrota , así que creo que abrira la mano.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, vamos a un escenario de frentes estaticos, como ha sido el Donbas desde 2017 mas o menos.... Creo que a Rusia le puede convenir si consigue colocar gas a buen precio por Asia y un escenario horroroso para la UE si el Nordstream 1 sigue con el candado echado (ni dios se cree que haya la averia que dice Gazprom).
> 
> Eso si, si Rusia se tiene que comer su gas y no consigue contrapartidas tecnologicas de los asiaticos se puede dar por muy jodida entrando su industria militar en paralisis por falta de componentes. La clave está en China.
> 
> Eso si, sea cual sea el camino que tomen los acontecimientos, USA gana.



No estoy de acuerdo.
El gran perdedor en el medio plazo, es claramente Usa.
Militarmente ha demostrado ser inofensivo y un cobarde. Eso lo huelen todos los países ya. La Otan se ha mostrado como un conjunto de países con diferentes intereses y que no se atreven a nada militarmente.
Y económicamente Usa está en recesión, que parece que se les olvida a los ejjjpertos y con el dolar que ya dejan de usar incluso países mierder como Myanmar.

Lo que ocurre es que la ostia en la UE va a ser tan sonora, que va a parecer que Usa gana.
Pero ni mucho menos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> El partido impone la decisión que podría pertenecer al ambito personal, es transformar al humano en ganado sacrificable de una granja productivista.



Pues lo mismo que vemos en Europa con respecto a la guerra con Ucrania y sin necesidad de partido. La democracia brilla por su ausencia, y la voluntad de ser democracia realmente popular, más allá de la casta doominante. Estamos siendo sacrificados como ganado. De momento sólo económicamente. Si vienen mal dadas, también físicamente, como los ucranianos para salvar a nuestras élites.


----------



## Castellano (8 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estas perlas de sabiduría militar no deben quedar en el olvido:



En estos casos lo normal es que hubiera pasado lo que dijo el almirante:

Con las tropas rusas a las puertas, Zelenski habría salido pitando para Panamá, algún general habría tomado el mando y firmado un rápido armisticio con Rusia, reconociendo Crimea y cumpliendo con los acuerdos de Minsk, además de realizar buena limpieza de nazis en la administración y ejército.

Sin embargo USA no podía permitirlo y prometió a saber que al payaso cocainómano a cambio de que resistiera.

Obviamente Rusia no se esperaba que pasara esto, y tuvo que retirarse a las pocas semanas del norte de Kiev, pues no tenía tropas para tomar la ciudad y mucho menos para mantener las posiciones, pues ese no era el objetivo inicial, sino forzar la caída de Farlopenski y llegar un acuerdo con un eventual gobierno interino ucro.


----------



## Castellano (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Farlopensky tiene carne de cañon y armas regaladas de sobra para hacer muchas ofensivas. Para mí lo sorprendente es que estén empezando ahora. Y esto es un problema para los rusos, puesto que tienen poca tropa en el terreno. Por no hablar del frente tan extenso que controlan y tienen que defender.
> 
> También puede ser lo que decía el forero Arriondas, que estas miniofensivas sean sobre todo una forma de justificar el envío de más material cuckcidental. Mirad occidentales como ganamos a los rusos con vuestras armas, seguid mandando! A ver como queda todo. Espero que Rusia reaccione en los próximos días.



Rusia quizás no necesita avanzar más por ahora, pero obviamente necesita reforzar las tropas, para mantener las posiciones.

Quién resiste gana.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (8 Sep 2022)

dxz


Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que vemos en Europa con respecto a la guerra con Ucrania y sin necesidad de partido. La democracia brilla por su ausencia, y la voluntad de ser democracia realmente popular, más allá de la casta doominante. Estamos siendo sacrificados como ganado. De momento sólo económicamente. Si vienen mal dadas, también como los ucranianos para salvar a nuestras élites.



Cierto, pero eso tampoco acredita al comunismo Chino como ninguna panacea para la humanidad, aún reconociendo el plus de racionalidad que es capaz de apllcar el PCC frente a los desafíos y provocaciones AnglUsas.


----------



## Teuro (8 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La táctica rusa (una vez fracasado el asalto a Kiev, que más que asalto, era forzar la caída del gobierno del payaso, lo que no se produjo) era aguantar y avanzar poco a poco, confiando en que Europa dejara de apoyar financieramente (y militarmente, aunque en este caso es una minucia en comparación con el armamento entregado por el senil pederasta) a Ucrania, según fueran notando las autosanciones.
> 
> Y llegado el momento que fuera la propia UE la que invitará a Farlopenski a llegar a algún tipo de trato con Rusia (reconocimiento de Crimea y Donbass)
> 
> ...



A largo plazo es una derrota rusa. No van a poder mantener un conflico contra toda la maquinaria bélica de la OTAN, es imposible que Rusia gane un conflicto así.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A largo plazo es una derrota rusa. No van a poder mantener un conflico contra toda la maquinaria bélica de la OTAN, es imposible que Rusia gane un conflicto así.



Rusia no necesita mantener el esfuerzo bélico durante décadas, sino hasta el fin del próximo invierno.


----------



## Castellano (8 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A largo plazo es una derrota rusa. No van a poder mantener un conflico contra toda la maquinaria bélica de la OTAN, es imposible que Rusia gane un conflicto así.



Por eso yo creo que tienen que cambiar de táctica, movilización total, y entrar hasta Odessa al menos, dejar a Ucrania sin salida al mar, para forzar un armisticio.

De entrada ya, deberían volar todos los puentes sobre el Dniéper y los centros de decisiones en Kiev. 
Algo inexplicable que no se haya hecho ya


----------



## Castellano (8 Sep 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Rusia no necesita mantener el esfuerzo bélico durante décadas, sino hasta el fin del próximo invierno.



Eso es lo que una mente razonable piensa.
Un invierno jodido en Europa y se acabó

Pero los gobernantes de la UE pueden llevar a sus pueblos a la catástrofe económica y no rectificar con tal de seguir los dictados del imperio yanki


----------



## LIRDISM (8 Sep 2022)

Pero si Europa escasea la energía por estar décadas sin invertir en ella y la industria la tienen unos pocos y se está desmoronando además de ser una bomba de deuda y inflación y con una población no preparada para ir a ninguna guerra. No habría tiempo para acumular armamento para una guerra así, Rusia ya disponía de miles de misiles calibre para esta guerra y 3000 carros operativos y 7000 en reserva y todo el petróleo del mundo y, gas, acero y oro de verdad no de papel, para mantenerlos y Reino Unido tiene poco más de 300 Challenger II y menos de 100 Tomahawk, no son comparables.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y las libertades de Ucrania? Eso no es egoismo, no, claro que no....
> 
> *La libertad de Ucrania y la libertad de Rusia y los rusos de Ucrania. Ucrania no ha respetado la libertad de los muchos rusos de ese país como prometió en Minsk celebrando los referendums prometidos. Ucrania no respeta ni la libertad de su pueblo y envia a los soldados por la fuerza a combatir. ¿Combatiría usted , un ayndrandiano por la libertad de su país comunitariamente SR. Alfombas?¿Usted que no parece querer contribuir al esfuerzo economico de su país, estaría dispuesto a dar la vida por él , cuando no es capaz de tenr un sentimiento de solidaridaed en otros aspectos sosteniendo su discurso rancio y ególatra.*
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (8 Sep 2022)

Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 07.09.2022






*Guerra en Ucrania. Resumen 07.09.2022*

1. En el área de Balakleya, el enemigo controla una parte de Verbovka, parte de la carretera Volokhov Yar-Balakleya, un cruce en Volokhov Yar.
El enemigo también avanzó desde el sur de Balakleya hasta Bayrak y Krasnaya Gusarovka. Balakleya mismo está completamente bajo el control de nuestras tropas. Los principales acontecimientos se desarrollan al norte de la ciudad. Hay batallas en Shevchenkove. Se informa sobre la introducción de reservas por las partes. Los nuestros avanzan desde la dirección de Kupyansk (que ha sido bombardeado desde el MLRS durante los últimos 2 días), el enemigo, desde la dirección de Andreevka. En la ofensiva, se utilizan unidades entrenadas por la OTAN, se utilizan activamente mercenarios extranjeros.
Después de los fracasos de la ofensiva cerca de Kherson y Kharkov, la ofensiva hacia Balakliya es otro intento de Kyiv de lograr el éxito operativo.

2. En la dirección de Kherson, el frente se ha estabilizado. El enemigo está exhausto en casi todas partes y no puede atacar. Tras los resultados de la batalla, los medios estadounidenses afirman que las pérdidas en la dirección de Kherson fueron de 1 a 5, no a favor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sin contar la gran cantidad de equipos destruidos. El control de varias aldeas es claramente un precio inadecuado para una ofensiva de una semana con tales pérdidas.

3. En la dirección de Artemovsky, nuestras tropas, después de tomar Kodema, se están preparando para una ofensiva en Zaitsevo (que no debe confundirse con Gorlovsky Zaitsevo). Hasta ahora, el pueblo está completamente bajo el control del enemigo. La captura de Zaitsevo, así como de Veselaia Dolina, es necesaria para iniciar un asalto directo a Artemovsk.

4. En el área de Sand, nuestras tropas han completado la expulsión del enemigo de las fortalezas en el área del pueblo y ahora se concentran en el asalto a Pervomaisky. Los combates continúan en las afueras de la ciudad, después de que la derrota de la artillería logró aplastar a los oporniks en los accesos cercanos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> dxz
> 
> Cierto, pero eso tampoco acredita al comunismo Chino como ninguna panacea para la humanidad, aún reconociendo el plus de racionalidad que es capaz de apllcar el PCC frente a los desafíos y provocaciones AnglUsas.



De momento no le queda otra que aceptar el éxito de su modelo. Para muchos el éxito lo es todo, sobre todo cuando se trata de tener un telefono de última generación.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Señora mia, eso dice su querido Antonio, que antes de la guerra aquí no había paro, ni inflación ni colas del hambre.



Pero sí libremercado y sumisión a USA


----------



## manodura79 (8 Sep 2022)

Dejando de lado que no es lo mismo producir mascarillas que obuses de mortero. ¿Quién va a manejar ese armamento? ¿Jorge Javier Vázquez y Boris Izaguirre? Porque te recuerdo que hasta hace poco el ejército de la primera economía europea acudía a las maniobras con fusiles de palo. 
Lamentablemente la sociedad europea está infantilizada a tal extremo que una movilización general es inviable. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Castellano (8 Sep 2022)

En algún momento, no quedarán ucranianos dispuestos a morir en el frente digo yo.

O acaso van a ir Paco, Giuseppe, Hans y Pierre a pegar tiros por Zelenski?

O vamos a mandar a Wilson, Ahmed y Mehmet (que son el grueso de las tropas UE) a combatir?


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero sí libremercado y sumisión a USA



A la cama mi niña que ya es tarde. Mañana veremos nuevos avances ucranianos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A la cama mi niña que ya es tarde. Mañana veremos nuevos avances ucranianos



Por los pasillos de la trituradora de carne...." el ejército ruso es mi pastor, nada me falta, por verdes pasillos me conduce....".Hoy me quedo de guardia   Que son 4.000 ucranianos muertos ya y una cantidad desconocida pero muy importante de heridos .


----------



## Gotthard (8 Sep 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


>



Rusia tiene satelites para dar y regalar, en todas las orbitas posibles. Eso sin contar los aviones de reconocimiento en altitud y los drones. 





__





Satellites by Country or Organization - Commonwealth of Independent States (former USSR)


This page is listing the satellites. Select any satellite listed to learn additional details, perform live tracking or see satellite's passes visible from your location



www.n2yo.com





De hecho han estado especialmente activos desde 2017 poniendo muchos satelites Cosmos de reconocimiento y reforzando los Glonass, el ultimo lo lanzaron el 1 de agosto desde Arcangel (no usa Baikonur en KZ para los militares), que trabajan en modo constelación en orbita baja.

Tuvieron que ver los movimientos, pero pensaron (bien) que la ofensiva gorda iba a Jerson, no a Jarkov, por lo que no movieron sus reservas hasta que Jerson estuvo controlado.


----------



## Nicors (8 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Por los pasillos de la trituradora de carne.....Hoy me quedo de guardia   ¿Qué son 4.000 ucranianos muertos ya y una cantidad muy importante de heridos? Poco me parece.



Que haga usted una buena guardia que me parece de números....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Que haga usted una buena guardia que me parece de números....



Oiga que reírse asi despiadadamente de las víctimas ucranianas me parece una falta de respeto intolerable y de un sadismo más que vituperable


----------



## manodura79 (8 Sep 2022)

¿Y para conseguir las materias primas para esas fábricas mandas una misión espacial y las sacas de un meteorito? No puede ser serio tu comentario. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## InigoMontoya (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Red Star (8 Sep 2022)

__





Pentagon Admits Helping Ukraine Forces Sink Russian Warships | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





El Pentágono acaba de admitir que personal militar estadounidense está entrenando y supervisando directamente misiones ucranianas para hundir buques de guerra rusos en el Mar Negro. La sorprendente admisión se produce meses después del hundimiento, el 14 de abril, del crucero de misiles guiados Moskva, buque insignia de Rusia en el Mar Negro, que llevaba una tripulación de 510 personas. Fue nada menos que un golpe desastroso y humillante para la Armada rusa, y más tarde se confirmó que un par de misiles Neptune lo derribaron. También se reveló posteriormente que en ese caso concreto las fuerzas ucranianas contaron con la ayuda de la inteligencia estadounidense. 

Pero ahora el Pentágono ha revelado que en ataques más recientes a buques de guerra rusos, el papel de Estados Unidos es aún más profundo que el admitido anteriormente: "Las fuerzas ucranianas que hundieron un buque de guerra ruso con misiles Harpoon en junio se entrenaron en Estados Unidos, dice el principal comprador de armas del Pentágono, Bill LaPlante", según un nuevo informe de Defense One.

"LaPlante dijo que las fuerzas ucranianas se entrenaron en Estados Unidos durante el fin de semana del Día de los Caídos a finales de mayo. Los Harpoons fueron modificados para disparar desde la parte trasera de camiones de plataforma, dijo".

Poco después de la publicación del informe, el Pentágono trató de retractarse de los detalles sobre el entrenamiento de los ucranianos en los Estados Unidos, y la siguiente "aclaración" incómoda se adjuntó a la parte superior del artículo: Aclaración: Un portavoz del Pentágono dijo que Bill LaPlante no quiso decir que los ucranianos fueran entrenados en Estados Unidos.

Pero esto es exactamente lo que LaPlante reveló en los comentarios realizados frente a una audiencia en vivo de asistentes a la conferencia, según lo grabado por los periodistas que cubren el Pentágono: 

Ese detalle clave del ataque y algunos otros fueron revelados el miércoles por Bill LaPlante, subsecretario de Defensa para Adquisiciones y Sostenimiento, durante un panel de conferencias organizado por Defense News cerca del Pentágono.

LaPlante dijo que Estados Unidos "llevó a los ucranianos a entrenarse con [el Harpoon] durante el fin de semana del Día de los Caídos, en nuestro país, durante el fin de semana del Día de los Caídos".

La rápida "corrección" afirmando que el alto funcionario se equivocó al hablar es ciertamente curiosa e incluso dudosa, dado que los titulares de los principales medios de comunicación ya detallan desde hace tiempo los programas de entrenamiento de las tropas ucranianas que tienen lugar en el medio oeste estadounidense.

Oops: Una "aclaración" incómoda si se compara con las propias palabras inequívocas del funcionario del Pentágono a primera hora del día.





Por ejemplo, la BBC escribió en junio sobre un programa que se remonta a antes de la guerra de Ucrania: 

Oficiales ucranianos de alto nivel han estado estudiando en el estado norteamericano de Kansas, a miles de kilómetros de la invasión rusa y de los campos de batalla de Donbas.

A las afueras de la base militar de Fort Leavenworth, los campos de trigo están empezando a girar. Una pradera amplia y abierta, con suaves colinas, se extiende por kilómetros, y el cielo es enorme.

Este paisaje de Kansas por excelencia se ha convertido en el telón de fondo de generaciones de soldados internacionales, que se dirigen a la base estadounidense para recibir entrenamiento estratégico.

Con este contexto en mente, aquí está de nuevo el principal comprador de armas del Pentágono, Bill LaPlante, describiendo con mucha naturalidad en la conferencia de defensa del miércoles en Washington D.C: 

"Los sacamos del barco, los pusimos en unos camiones de plataforma, pusimos los Arpones, los módulos en el camión de plataforma, y luego un camión de plataforma diferente para la fuente de energía, conectamos un cable entre ellos, nos dimos cuenta de que era exportable, trajimos a los ucranianos para que se entrenaran con ellos durante el fin de semana del Día de los Caídos, en nuestro país, durante el fin de semana del Día de los Caídos, y a la semana siguiente dos barcos rusos fueron hundidos con esos Arpones", dijo.

Los arpones montados en vehículos han sido de los últimos en ser transferidos en los recientes paquetes de armas de mil millones de dólares aprobados por la Casa Blanca, que han ido llegando de forma constante. Mientras tanto, Moscú ha advertido que atacará cualquier cargamento de armas que llegue, y ya se ha atribuido una serie de "éxitos" en la destrucción de depósitos de armas occidentales y envíos ferroviarios en el país.

Aunque varios barcos de la flota rusa del Mar Negro han sido blanco de misiles disparados por las fuerzas ucranianas, se desconoce en qué casos participaron tropas entrenadas por o en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Sep 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> El gran perdedor en el medio plazo, es claramente Usa.
> Militarmente ha demostrado ser inofensivo y un cobarde. Eso lo huelen todos los países ya. La Otan se ha mostrado como un conjunto de países con diferentes intereses y que no se atreven a nada militarmente.
> Y económicamente Usa está en recesión, que parece que se les olvida a los ejjjpertos y con el dolar que ya dejan de usar incluso países mierder como Myanmar.
> ...



Pues yo digo que USA de esto va a sacar dos objetivos estrategicos fundamentales.

- Economia UE destruida, a tomar por culo su principal competidor en productos y servicios de valor añadido.

- Revienta para siempre un acercamiento europa continental - rusia.

Nos vamos a un mundo bipolar America+UK vs Rusia+Asia, con Europa desmantelada, sacudida por la violencia politica e invadida por africanos y colapsada por revueltas civiles. Dentro de poco no vamos a tener nada que envidiar a paises como Irak o Siria.

Es decir, va a comerse lo que se comio la URSS => CEI => Rusia entre 1989 y 2000 en version ampliada y extendida.

Otra que va a ganar es Turquía, expandiendose a placer por el mediterraneo y montandose un nuevo imperio otomano.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Sep 2022)

Mi análisis sobre la batalla del río Ingulets, u ofensiva de Kherson









Análisis sobre la ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson


MAPAS Español English русский Resumen de la semana: A pesar de las pérdidas, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas continúan la operación de Kherson. La primera etapa de obstaculizar…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

Un troll de 11 años con síndrome de Down al Ignore. Una pena. Si lo tratan a tiempo quizás puede recuperarse.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Creo que a ud ya se le va olla señor, que pasa que si Rusia puerde una batalla o un enfrentamiento no se puede decir? , venga ya hombre.





Loignorito dijo:


> Para nada. Lo que sucede, es que si ese señor que @Nico cita entra a este hilo, es para meter mierda y decir 'que todo va mal', 'que los rusos se han equivocado', 'que van a perder de seguir así', etc. ¿o no se ha percatado usted?
> 
> Y buenas noches.




Solo para completar el concepto. Una cosa @crocodile es comentar una batalla (donde se gana y se pierde) y otra diferente es la manipulación psicológica tendiente a destruir la moral.

Fíjate la frase de los ingleses: _"Inglaterra puede perder TODAS las batallas, pero jamás la GUERRA"_

Ahora compara con el texto melindroso y amariconado de: "_Nos están ganando, hemos fracasado, tenemos que huir"_.

¿Notas alguna diferencia?  

Yo lo que te digo es que a falta de REALIDADES, aquellos a quienes no gusta Rusia *tienen que agarrarse de cualquier mariposa que pase volando*... y si es un niñato que dice idioteces, o un psicólogo plantando cizaña, en tanto diga "_Ohhh... nos están pegando, son más fuertes, tenemos que huir_", hasta le compran chocolate a Putin.

Los rusos han retrocedido tanto como hasta Moscú, cuyas cúpulas vieron tanto Napoleón como lo alemanes... pero nunca se rendieron. No van a empezar ahora.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Esta ofensiva es el canto del cisne ucraniano con las últimas reservas humanas, ya está movilizando a las mujeres,




A mi me suena a las Ardenas en 1945. Muy llamativo el inicio, para desinflarse velozmente y en el camino "quemar" lo mejor en hombres y equipos que tenían para la defensa.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A largo plazo es una derrota rusa. No van a poder mantener un conflico contra toda la maquinaria bélica de la OTAN, *es imposible que Rusia gane un conflicto así.*




¿Y por qué crees que Ucrania si puede?  

Si hablásemos de Afganistán, *donde NO HAY NADA* (piedras y cabras), te admito que un camellero puede pasarse la vida luchando (no tiene otra cosa que hacer)... ¿pero tú me dices que la esposa de Zelensky *prefiere la guerra antes que las tapas de Vogue*? (yo la vi en Vogue)


----------



## Roscodevino (8 Sep 2022)

Ladrillofobo dijo:


> Obvio, si no fuese estupido Putin no hubiese iniciado esta guerra, pero un tonto es la peor persona con la que puedes tratar, las reglas de la logica no le aplican, un hijo puta al menos sabes que no te joderá a no ser que saque algo a cambio, un tonto te joderá incluso aunque el mismo se joda.
> 
> Entre tener de vecino a un tonto o a un hijo puta, elige siempre al hijo puta, el tonto te joderá por deporte, y con Rusia nos ha tocado un vecino tonto.



Pero que puta mierda para retrasados es esto que escribes hijodeputa, 
Vete a hacerte otro nick chapero


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

Tu idea de lo que es "barra libre" es muy singular.


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué "nuestros" chicos?. Son rusos. No son "nuestros chicos".

Que algunos entendamos las razones de Rusia para este conflicto, es una cosa. De allí a que pensemos que son "nuestros" chicos, te diría que hay un paso muy grande.

Ni los ucranianos son "sus" chicos, ni los rusos "nuestros". Son dos pueblos participando de un doloroso evento de "real politik", en el que están definiendo cuestiones estratégicas de largo plazo por el método más cruento que existe.

A nosotros nos toca ser meros espectadores... y si la cosa sale mal, quizás hasta pasemos a ser "actores" y todo !!  (Dios no lo quiera).


----------



## troperker (8 Sep 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico follarrusos.
> Os están dando por todos lados
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183016



Que pado oidos reventados


----------



## Impresionante (8 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Por qué "nuestros" chicos?. Son rusos. No son "nuestros chicos".
> 
> Que algunos entendamos las razones de Rusia para este conflicto, es una cosa. De allí a que pensemos que son "nuestros" chicos, te diría que hay un paso muy grande.
> 
> ...



Espectadores pero más.

Quizá no nuestros chicos.

Quizá simplemente los que luchan por su país, por sus valores y contra el globalismo arrasador, el mismo globalismo que dio el Nobel a Obama con muchos muertos gratuitos a sus espaldas o el que permitió cientos de miles de muertos civiles en Irak. 

Simplemente son a los que lógicamente apoyo


----------



## Impresionante (8 Sep 2022)

Basura globalista dice que no sabe de donde venían los pepinos


----------



## Nico (8 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Basura globalista dice que no sabe de donde venían los pepinos




 

Realmente el mundo se ha vuelto un lugar asqueroso.


----------



## España1 (8 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Por qué "nuestros" chicos?. Son rusos. No son "nuestros chicos".
> 
> Que algunos entendamos las razones de Rusia para este conflicto, es una cosa. De allí a que pensemos que son "nuestros" chicos, te diría que hay un paso muy grande.
> 
> ...



Conmigo que no cuenten, tengo medios y razones para huir de geo estrategias donde sólo soy un mero peón desechable.


----------



## España1 (8 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Basura globalista dice que no sabe de donde venían los pepinos



Si la gente quiere crear que los rusos se bombardean a sí mismos, no tienen salvación. Son tontos a las 3, diga este señor lo obvio o no se atreva.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Sep 2022)

Mientras en el foro se discute esto y lo otro , el ejército ucraniano prosigue con su avance.

*Zelenski anuncia la reconquista de algunos enclaves en Járkov*

- De acuerdo con el centro analítico estadounidense, las tropas ucranianas habrían capturado la aldea de Verbivka, a 3 kilómetros de Balakliya.







Tanquistas ucranianos de la 92 brigada.

El presidente de *Ucrania*, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha anunciado esta noche la reconquista de algunos asentamientos ucranianos en *Járkov,* si bien no los ha detallado.

En su habitual discurso nocturno, Zelenski ha dicho que "esta semana tenemos buenas noticias de la región de *Kharkiv*".

"Ahora no es el momento de nombrar los asentamientos a los que regresa la bandera ucraniana -ha explicado-. Pero es hora de dar las gracias a la brigada aerotransportada 25, la brigada mecanizada separada 92 y la brigada de asalto aerotransportada 80 por su valentía y heroísmo mostrados durante las misiones de combate".

También expresó su gratitud "a la 406ª brigada de artillería separada por los ataques extremadamente exitosos en las áreas donde se concentran los ocupantes en el sur de nuestro país y a la 60ª brigada de infantería separada, que constantemente avanza nuestras posiciones".

"Cada éxito de nuestro ejército en una u otra dirección cambia la situación general a lo largo de toda la línea del frente a favor de *Ucrania*", ha afirmado Zelenski.

*Ucrania* continuó las acciones de contraataque en varios frentes y "probablemente, hizo retroceder a las fuerzas rusas" cerca de la localidad de *Balakliya*, en la región oriental de *Járkov*, según indicó este miércoles el Instituto para los Estudios de la Guerra (ISW).

De acuerdo con el centro analítico estadounidense, las tropas ucranianas habrían capturado la aldea de *Verbivka*, a 3 kilómetros de *Balakliya*, el 6 de septiembre..










Zelenski anuncia la reconquista de algunos enclaves en Járkov


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha anunciado esta noche la reconquista de algunos asentamientos ucranianos en Járkov, si bien no los ha detallado.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Impresionante (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (8 Sep 2022)

Strikelucky dijo:


> Quien es ese nico? No lo veo, debo tenerlo en el bendito ignore precisamente por lo que usted denuncia.



No me he referido a él, sino a quien él cita.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Farlopensky tiene carne de cañon y armas regaladas de sobra para hacer muchas ofensivas. Para mí lo sorprendente es que estén empezando ahora. Y esto es un problema para los rusos, puesto que tienen poca tropa en el terreno. Por no hablar del frente tan extenso que controlan y tienen que defender.
> 
> También puede ser lo que decía el forero Arriondas, que estas miniofensivas sean sobre todo una forma de justificar el envío de más material cuckcidental. Mirad occidentales como ganamos a los rusos con vuestras armas, seguid mandando! A ver como queda todo. Espero que Rusia reaccione en los próximos días.



Me quedo con la 2ª opción. Esto de llamar a filas a las mujeres en Ucrania me resulta muy significativo. Señal de que se les acaban los reclutas masculinos.


----------



## willbeend (8 Sep 2022)

La semana que viene ya empieza el cole no? Ayer lo empezaron los jueces... 

Asi que en 4 dias, el nivel de estulticia y comentarios infatiles sobre superheroes en el hilo se va a ver considerablemente reducido.


----------



## Icibatreuh (8 Sep 2022)

El Pravda de Moscú habla de que "no fue una ofensiva Espontánea ) de Ucrania en Kharvik"

Y dicen:

*"Y en el caso de que el enemigo ingrese a Kupyansk, el grupo Izyum, de hecho, puede quedar aislado del continente"*









Наступление Украины в Харьковской области: Чем кончится авантюра ВСУ, последние новости на сегодня, 7 сентября 2022


Военкор Александр Коц считает, что у ВСУ нет задачи завоевать Балаклею




www.kp.ru






*Lo que amenaza la ofensiva de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv*

El corresponsal militar Alexander Kots cree que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen la tarea de conquistar Balakliya


Aparentemente, el ataque a Balakleya no fue una acción espontánea de Ucrania en un sector separado del frente. No obstante, Kyiv lanzó una ofensiva en la región de Jarkov, cuyo objetivo, probablemente, es cortar las líneas de suministro de nuestro grupo Izyum de las fronteras y las comunicaciones con Rusia.

Últimas noticias sobre el intento de ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kharkiv el 7 de septiembre de 2022


Todavía no hay información oficial sobre lo que está sucediendo en esta dirección. A juzgar por los informes de los residentes locales, la lucha ya ha comenzado a lo largo de las líneas de los asentamientos de Verbovka, Yakovenkovo, Taranushino, Volokhov Yar, todos se encuentran en la misma carretera.

Parece que la tarea de tomar Balakleya a toda costa no está ahora en manos de las tropas ucranianas. Para no empantanarse en batallas posicionales por esta ciudad, están tratando de evitarla desde el norte y tomar el control del camino a Volokhov Yar. En este caso, Balakleya permanecerá en el entorno operativo.

Desde Volokhov Yar: las carreteras directas van a Izyum y Kupyansk. Según la información del campo de batalla, ahora en Volokhov Yar el destacamento combinado de la Guardia Rusa de Bashkiria y la región de Samara está defendiendo heroicamente. La policía, de hecho, las fuerzas especiales se oponen a la agrupación de armas combinadas del enemigo, impidiéndoles entrar en el espacio operativo.

*Ahora queda una carretera de suministro de campo desde Kupyansk a Izyum, que ingresa a la carretera debajo de la ciudad misma. Pero si el enemigo se mueve hacia el sur desde Volokhov Yar, también estará bajo amenaza.


Y en el caso de que el enemigo ingrese a Kupyansk, el grupo Izyum, de hecho, puede quedar aislado del continente.*

Me gustaría esperar que, al igual que cerca de Kherson, los ucranianos no puedan desarrollar el éxito cerca de Balakliya. Los ataques de artillería ahora se llevan a cabo por orden de avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la aviación está funcionando. Las reservas están siendo transferidas al área de batalla.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Sep 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Eso es lo que una mente razonable piensa.
> Un invierno jodido en Europa y se acabó
> 
> Pero los gobernantes de la UE pueden llevar a sus pueblos a la catástrofe económica y no rectificar con tal de seguir los dictados del imperio yanki



Que nos van a llevar a la catástrofe económica, eso ya ni cotiza. La cuestión es ¿qué sucederá en Europa cuando la mayoría de la población no pueda pagar las facturas del gas y electricidad? ¿y cuanto más sucederá cuando las empresas para las que trabajan tampoco y les hagan un ERE? que una cosa es que nos puteen, pero cuando falta el pan y caes en la misera, a la gente le cambia el chip y pasan a mayores.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Sep 2022)

Cagadá dd Putin.

Uno solo debería hablar se lo que conoce


----------



## arriondas (8 Sep 2022)

Algunos sois demasiado inocentes. Así os va.


----------



## Caracalla (8 Sep 2022)

NO. Son suposiciones tuyas. Rusia está lanzando 50.000 proyectiles al día. Eso son hechos.


----------



## kraker (8 Sep 2022)

Los uktabianos han utilizado todas sus reservas en hombres y material en esas 2 ofensivas, obviamente van a conquistar algunos pueblos, pero no creo k cambie mucho la línea de frente


----------



## Malevich (8 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Por qué "nuestros" chicos?. Son rusos. No son "nuestros chicos".
> 
> Que algunos entendamos las razones de Rusia para este conflicto, es una cosa. De allí a que pensemos que son "nuestros" chicos, te diría que hay un paso muy grande.
> 
> ...



Son un pueblo, en una guerra civil.


----------



## coscorron (8 Sep 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> En estos 6 meses Rusia ha ingresado una brutalidad de dinero que ha permitido estabilizar el Rublo. Si Rusia corta el gas por las malas, Europa se va al infierno pero 600 millones de personas se hacen enemigas a muerte de Rusia con todas las de ley. Tal y como lo han jugado, el gas se corta pk no hay forma de reparar las avería de NS1 por culpa de las sanciones y en todo caso, ahí está NS2 si quieren GAS para calentarse. Rusia es la buena, USA el malo y la UE los subnormales. Está muy bien jugado. Yo sigo viendo a gente de muy alto nivel al mando de la parte Rusa y tu siempre les ves como unos bobos que se chupan el dedo. Son enfoques distintos.
> 
> La cosa es que Europa este invierno matemáticamente va a colapsar, cientos de miles de muertos y un Mad MAx inimaginable si no se activa NS2. Pero Rusia con las manos limpias de cara a la opinión pública que importa, la de China, India, Irán y resto del mundo civilizado. De cara a los occidentales, los agentes del Kremlin jugarán sus cartas y harán lo posible para calentar la situación al máximo y de recordar a la opinión pública que el NS2 está ahi, que si pasan frío es por culpa de Washington. Para llegar a esta situación, tb era necesario que la guerra en Ucrania se alargara y para destruir al dólar como moneda de reserva tb es importante que la escasez sintética de hidrocarburos se alargue en el tiempo unos meses más.
> 
> Ucrania es uno de los frentes menos importantes de esta Guerra que va mucho más allá.



Te equivocas en un tema y es que de cara a la opinión pública Rusia es el malo al menos en España. He pasado el fin de semana en un camping en la sierra de Madrid y escuche una conversación sobre el tema y la sensación de falta de información generalizada es total. Fuera de determinados circulas de gente que lee o se informa por medios alternativos a la televisión y eso incluye a un porcentaje pequeño de la población nadie sabe que es NSI, ni que es NSII ni quien sanciona a quien ni nada absolutamente fuera de lo que cuentan en la tele, así que para el vulgo esta es la guerra de Putín y los ucranianso son seres de luz que defienden a toda Europa.


----------



## crocodile (8 Sep 2022)

El 7 de septiembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continuaron sus operaciones militares en la región de Kharkiv con el objetivo de establecer un control estricto sobre las carreteras al norte de Balakleya para convertir sus éxitos tácticos en operativos.

Durante el día, las fuerzas ucranianas lanzaron varios ataques cerca de Balakleya en un intento de rodear la ciudad en varias direcciones.

Balakleya todavía está bajo el control de las fuerzas rusas, las AFU pasaron por alto la ciudad en el sur y el norte, sin involucrarse en fuertes batallas callejeras. La lucha continúa en el lado norte de la ciudad. Las AFU aún mantienen el control de la parte occidental de la aldea de Verbovka, ubicada en las afueras del noreste de la ciudad.

Por la noche, varias fuentes militares rusas informaron que supuestamente las tropas rusas se estaban retirando de Balakleya. Las unidades de reserva rusas lograron romper el cerco operativo de Balakleya para apoyar a las fuerzas aliadas que han estado luchando en la ciudad durante dos días bajo un intenso fuego enemigo. Actualmente, los heridos están siendo evacuados de manera organizada. Algunas fuentes niegan los informes de que las unidades rusas están abandonando sus posiciones.

El 7 de septiembre, los informes militares rusos estaban trabajando en Balakleya. Mostraban la destrucción en áreas residenciales causada por los bombardeos ucranianos:

Al norte de la ciudad, la carretera que conduce a Volokhov Yar fue cortada por las AFU en varias zonas. Se informó de combates a lo largo de esta carretera en el área de Semenovka y Shevchenko. El control de Shevchenko allana el camino para la ofensiva sobre Kupyansk. Hasta ahora, las fuerzas rusas han logrado repeler los ataques ucranianos en Shevchenko y controlar el asentamiento. Al mismo tiempo, las AFU están transfiriendo refuerzos al área probablemente con el objetivo de tomar el control de las arterias de transporte clave y formar un trampolín para una nueva ofensiva en Kupyansk. Las AFU han estado bombardeando Kupyansk desde el HIMARS MLRS por segundo día.

Al sur de Balakleya, las AFU tomaron el control de los pueblos de Bayrak y Novaya Gusarovka, continuando su avance hacia Zaliman y Savintsy. Desde Savintsy hay un camino directo a la autopista Chuguev-Izyum, que conduce a la parte trasera de la agrupación rusa en Izyum. Si las AFU logran cruzar el río Seversky Donets y avanzar hacia Kunye, la agrupación rusa en la región de Izyum se verá amenazada y las fuerzas rusas desplegadas en Balakleya quedarán sin suministros. Las AFU también están concentrando fuerzas en el área del pueblo de Dolina para atacar al grupo ruso en Izyum desde el sur.

La situación en la región de Kharkiv sigue siendo tensa. Ambos bandos pusieron sus reservas en primera línea. Las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia transferidas apresuradamente entraron en la batalla, lo que repelió los ataques y no permitió que el enemigo tomara a Shevchenko. El comando ucraniano está transfiriendo refuerzos y planea reanudar los ataques para tomar el control de la red de carreteras al norte de Balakleya y crear un trampolín para una ofensiva en Kupyansk.

Según estimaciones aproximadas de reporteros militares rusos, el comando militar ucraniano desplegó alrededor de 9 mil militares en operaciones ofensivas en la región de Kherson. Alrededor del 20% de ellos son mercenarios extranjeros.

El ataque a la dirección de Izyum se estaba preparando en paralelo con el ataque a la región de Kherson, donde se desplegaron alrededor de 15 mil militares. Habiendo fracasado con la ofensiva de Kherson, las AFU, como se esperaba de antemano, intentaron romper las defensas rusas en varias áreas cerca de la ciudad de Kharkov. donde se frustraron los intentos ofensivos. Luego, se lanzó una operación ofensiva a gran escala cerca de Balakleya. Hasta ahora, con éxito.

No está claro por qué el mando militar ruso no preparó sus defensas en la región de Kharkiv, ya que las AFU han estado reforzando sus posiciones en la zona durante bastante tiempo y los planes del ejército ucraniano eran bastante evidentes. Las pérdidas rusas en Balakleya representan una amenaza significativa para toda la agrupación rusa en el área de Izyum. Las unidades rusas perdieron la posibilidad de ampliar su zona de control en las líneas del frente del norte de la RPD y acercarse a las posiciones ucranianas en las ciudades estratégicamente importantes de Slavyansk y Kramatosrsk. El objetivo declarado de “liberar todo el territorio de la RPD” ahora está bajo amenaza.









Battle For Balakleya: Major Successes Of Ukrainian Military Since February 2022


DEAR FRIENDS. IF YOU LIKE THIS TYPE OF CONTENT, SUPPORT SOUTHFRONT WORK : MONERO (XMR): 86yfEHs6pkoDEKCxc6MAnQX8cVHmzhYxMVrNuwKgNmqpWK8dDxjgGnK8PtUNJMACbn6xEGxmRauNTHJhUJpg9Mwz8htBBND BITCOIN (BTC): bc1qgu58lfszcpqu6fd8l98m378wgzugyg9y93lcym BITCOIN...




southfront.org


----------



## Harman (8 Sep 2022)

Buenos días,

Ya casi hemos llegado a las 5000 paginas. Es el momento de cambiar a *Guerra en Ucrania XVIII*






Guerra en Ucrania XVIII


Guerra en Ucrania XVIII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## coscorron (8 Sep 2022)

Nico dijo:


> ¿Y por qué crees que Ucrania si puede?
> 
> Si hablásemos de Afganistán, *donde NO HAY NADA* (piedras y cabras), te admito que un camellero puede pasarse la vida luchando (no tiene otra cosa que hacer)... ¿pero tú me dices que la esposa de Zelensky *prefiere la guerra antes que las tapas de Vogue*? (yo la vi en Vogue)



No es un ejemplo demasiado bien escogido porque precisamente la mujer de Zelensky se ha visto encumbrada al puesto de primera dama guerrera, luchadora y amada por su pueblo en el que jamas pensó que podría estar. Ella si esta disfrutando de esa guerra y de ser recibida por las primeras damas y presidentes más importantes del planeta. La mujer de Zelensky lo que no sabemos si sabrá volver al lugar que le corresponde aunque creo que ya no tendrá que hacerlo teniendo en cuenta la fortuna y posesiones que el marido ha acumulado con su sueldo de presidente (una villa en Italia incluida que no son precisamente baratas).


----------



## coscorron (8 Sep 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Basura globalista dice que no sabe de donde venían los pepinos



El cinismo y la hipocresía de los organismos internacionales ""neutrales"" deja bien claro que no son neutrales y que sirven a unos intereses concretos.


----------



## visaman (8 Sep 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Igual es que Zelensky se temía un golpe de Estado y está desmilitarizando Kiev



na lo dudo a lo mas farlopea kiev a tope y le cambia el nombre a ciudad rayita, місто Райта


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (8 Sep 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El cinismo y la hipocresía de los organismos internacionales ""neutrales"" deja bien claro que no son neutrales y que sirven a unos intereses concretos.



Pues vaya mierda de ejpertos. Pa lo que han hecho, mejor unos foreros de burbuja.
Podríamos haber mandado al hinjiniero Cozumel, a que se hiciera caquita con tanta explosión.


----------



## Harman (8 Sep 2022)

Repito

Ya casi hemos llegado a las 5000 paginas. Es el momento de cambiar a *Guerra en Ucrania XVIII*






Guerra en Ucrania XVIII


Guerra en Ucrania XVIII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## coscorron (8 Sep 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de ejpertos. Pa lo que han hecho, mejor unos foreros de burbuja.



Hemos pasado ya al hilo guerra de Ucrania XVIII. Solo FYI.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Sep 2022)

Yo lo comparo con, occidente es Mercadona y los demás los proveedores, todos quieren trabajar con Mercadona y Mercadona es quien controla todo para que todo funcione, si algún proveedor díscolo se pasa de listo, se busca a otro.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo digo que USA de esto va a sacar dos objetivos estrategicos fundamentales.
> 
> - Economia UE destruida, a tomar por culo su principal competidor en productos y servicios de valor añadido.
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que no, la idea que veo es , putinato desmantelado un gobierno proeuropeo en Rusia y el ingreso de Rusia en la CE.


----------

